# [Official] The CoolerMaster Storm Scout, Scout II Club



## airplaneman

Psssh just get a Storm Sniper







. I actually really like this case and was so close to buying it. I'm surprised more people don't have one.


----------



## gtsteviiee

getting 1 soon -_-


----------



## Enigma8750

The Cases of the CM Storm Scout Club Members
*
This one is from me Enigma8750
I call it called Enigma0011, The Cold War Project
She won 3rd. place twice on OCN Mod of the Month and then 5th place Mid tower World Wide from CM Modding Contest. I built it as a show Winner after I saw what Bill Owen had done to the case and I had to try out the Camo Theme mod myself. But from my time. It now belongs to my wife and I as a low wattage alternative to my Big Enigma 0002 Sig Rig and Serves as my Test Machine for Future Builds and repairs.*









*Kev_B Modded this beauty after the CM690 NVidia edition
This one is the called nVidia Build and it's stunning.*









*This is dkev's Baby*









This one is Trecherous Intellect's Build. He's from Los Angeles, California.
He includes a picture of himself and his SIGNIFICANT Memory. Wow!!! What a way to disguise the wires.









This is Pandemahaos's new B'day Build.









This is imh073p's rig. She is hot. Her name is *Nitro Scout*









bdBanshee's build.









Kracky Calls this The Roost









Here is Xilii









Maxilla's Case









Behemoth777's Case is called Shadow and Flame and its a really nice Build.









Rom3000's Case









This is Photonmoo's Machine









This is BriSleep's Build ATI 5870 *Dark and Blue*









HubWub's Mangoes Scout









Lee79's Build is Red Scout









Xiliii's Rig is Red vs. Blue. My favorite web cartoon.









Tigs. Unfinished build. He calls it First Build









*This is Patricck's Rig*









*This Is KritonX Monster Rig*









*This Is Rouge1266's Rig*









*This Is Stvptrsn's Rig*









*MlbrottarN's RIG*









*Jayte's Build*









*GAMERIG: UnderWater Blue*









*rfJunkie: Prototype Test Unit*









FerosiousWill's nice H-50 Cooled Rig









XX-Sunny-XX Video









Rockr69 Vista-Rocker is Old school P4 AGP 3850









FerociousWills Build: 09 Scout









QuantumReality: AMD Flagship









coreyL: p55 System









985323's New System









michaeljr1186: Fraternal Twins









Very Nice Vanilla Case. Only One CC on the Floor

















*
AmBiGuOuS Rig*









MORE MEMBER PICTURES


----------



## Enigma8750

*Tips and Tricks for your CM Storm Scout*

Building Basics
Wire Management Secrets

*So Easy A Caveman Could Do It.*

Spray Painting Desert Camo.

*
It would be a good Idea to purchase one of these when you are planning your build, Just in Case.
Run your CPU wire under the motherboard before installing the board. It is really a neat trick and makes an Even Neater Build.*










http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2514

*Kev_b says that making a cutout on your top Blow Hole fan, can cut wind resistance and allow the fan to run more efficiently.*









*A Martini Glass was used as a Template for these holes.*









K10:

Quote:

First things first. Wire Management. Here is our Chart as composed by K10 Brigadier General


















Quote:

Originally Posted by AyeYo View Post
So... uh... how do I remove this top panel without breaking it?
*Remove front panel. disconnect all wiring that goes to the top panel. Remove optical drive and anything in the 5.25" bays. Remove two front screws of top panel (in the top corners behind front panel). Remove the top fan and the remaining two screws in the rear top of the top panel. Reaching in through the 5.25" bay gently pull some slack in the wiring. This may require some force, just use caution. When you have enough slack, start to pull up on the top panel. At first it will seem like it's still connected, but it is not. Firm and gentle force will cause it come away from the case. Snake out the wiring and voila! You have done it! Good Luck!*

Quote:

MeatloafOverdose came up with this handi wire mod









Warning... The side window is made of perspex or Plexiglas as we call it here in the States. This material will fade or frost over if you use Windex or any other ammonia based Cleaners on it.

Ha Bill Owen just made a nice pop rivet guide, wasn't someone just asking about that?


YouTube- Pop Rivet Guide for PC Case Modding





Cable Crimping and Sleeving Solutions

The Place to go for the Best in Sleeving and Cable Management Guru's

Best Made Sleeving tool for Cheap!!!










Top Quality Sleeving










Check the difference in Quality.
Clean Cut is on the Left/ PET sleeving is on the right. See the difference.









For the very best in quality Sleeving go with this guy from eBay.

For Cleaning Use:

First of all get a empty clean Spray bottle then one teaspoon of Dawn dish washing liquid and fill the rest of the bottle with clean tap water for cleaning. This will clean it so well that it will not attract dust as much. It cleans down to the Bone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hey everyone, I was checking out page 1 and I saw the how to clean the window tip, and Dawn dish soap is an excellent choice, but if you want that super clean look and anti-static property to repel dust may I suggest Pledge furniture polish. I use it on all my electronics and the results are phenomenal. Also if you get small scratches in the surface from cleaning your window or other clear plastics (I recommend using a micro-fiber cloth) you can get some Meguiar's clear plastic polish and a Mothers mini powerball from Napa or your favorite auto parts store. Pop the mini into a cordless drill, put some Meguiar's on the ball (careful when spinning up so it doesn't sling all over) and buff those scratches right out. It works great and is good for reclaiming scratched cds and dvds. Give it a try and you'll see.

Where did I learn the pledge trick? From the the US Air Force. That's how they keep those fighter jet canopies so clear and clean and if it's good enough for them, it should to be good enough for me. Happy Cleaning!


Kevb:

Quote:

On my case I cut the wires to the light switch, I think I came up with a good use for it since it isn't doing anything right now, I'll have to figure out how to make it a Clear CMOS switch, not that I would use it much.
K10:

Quote:

I have the 140mm fan that came with it mounted onto the 5.25" to 3.5" bay adapter as the holes on it are perfect. So I still use that fan. The intake from it is especially useful in keeping the CPU cool . Orange xiggy fans ftw
K10:

Quote:

Why do you want IFX? I recall Megahalems performing better.

I'd recommend the Mugen 2 as well. Performs better than an unlapped TRUE. Problem with cable management though. If you want to hide the 4/8 pin motherboard power connector with the mugen 2, you need to.........

1. Run the wire through the CPU HSF retention bracket hole
2. Remove the top fan
3. Put the motherboard in without the CPU HSF on
4. Put the top fan on while pushing it a lot to move the 4/8pin power out of the way
5. Put the CPU HSF on...but since this thing is hard to mount, you'll need a partner to hold it while you screw it in.
Enigma8750:

Quote:

Looks like the CoolerMaster V8 just barely fits in the case.
Kevb:

Quote:

The *V-8 may be a bit on the large size but it sure goes with this case well*.
Enigma8750:

Quote:

Dear Minorthreat.
Next time, paint with satin paint and it will look factory. You won't believe it. Gloss is really hard to work with and tells on you every time.
Members Intel:

Quote:

Recent Intel has determined that the *4870x2* and the *GTX 285* will fit in this case.
jasopan:

Quote:

Really liking this case apart from being a bit cramped at the top (if you have a HSF) and will really squish a *GTX275* (about 1cm to spare?)
jasopan:

Quote:

Just use non-90 degree SATA cables and it'll work fine. Mine do. There's 11.5" for video cards to fit in so I'm sure *GTX275 will fit*. Any more questions?
gs:

Quote:

Thanks.. I've found some way to hide the cables, I put some unused cables above the front fan.. It's a quite nice place to hide cables for the one who use non-modular PSU..
Mohunky Says this about Side panel wires.

Quote:

I Think the trick is to make sure your molex's sit flat again the surface, none of the wires should cross (making high points) and use that bit of the side panel that dents out. Theres a nice chunk of space next to the 5.25" bays too where my second set of molex connectors are.
_____________

Video Cards
That We Know Fit So Far.

XFX AMD 6870 Black Edition fit just right with room to spare..










Spongeboy5040:

Quote:










These are a pair of *4890s* in crossfire.
Tohdman:

Quote:










This is a 4870

Quote:










This is a 260 Max 55
Big111:

Quote:


















Big 111 put a Big 4870X2 in his case.
B111:

Quote:










Big111 also created his own V10 by adding a 140mm fan on top on the memory.
Haxxie:

Quote:










It fits. its tight, but it does fit. Around 1mm of space left, no kidding. And it does not go into the drive bays as some might think. Also i could, as i said, fit two of those in there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QWaF* 
Thought i would drop in to show you guys my new scout setup. The Stock intel cooler will be replaced soon, don't about that









Quote:

These are *Two 5850s* in crossfire.











Quote:

BriSleep has shown that the *5890* *will fit* without Modifications. Maybe just a *little bend here and there* but it works.










Quote:

So what about the extra long 5870 series. Can you fit them in the Scout?
The answer is Yes.. And No.. You need to do some modding first.
Check out the Drive bay removal and Drive mod.

















Frequently Asked Questions.

TherealFoz Asks?

Quote:

Hey.. does anyone have experience or tips re: replacing stock cooling on a GPU?
My Radeon 4890's fan is freakin' loud. Loudest fan in the case by a big margin.

Answer: From Enigma8750:

Its not hard.

1. The first thing you do is consult the *Great YouTUBE*.
2. set card upside down on a thick terry cloth towel
3. Take a small screw driver and take out all the screws holding down the cooling unit.
4 Carefully take off cooling unit unplugging the electrical plugin that is on the board
5. Gently twist the cooling unit from the Board with a slow and easy back and forth movement
6. Use Alcohol and a cotton swab and clean off the cooling compound from the top of processors and or memory
7. Install any copper memory cooling chunks that come with the kit or that is bought seperately.
8. Install new cooling compond on all the areas that you cleaned and then a little on the new cooling unit make only a small 1 micron thick coating on each area.
9. Plug in new fan wire to the board.
10 Line up the new cooler to the board installing screws from the inside middle.... out.
in a circular fashion.
Replace board to the MOBO and Pray 1 Our Father and 1 hail Mary and then power on.
11. If nothing exploded you did well.. enjoy the solitude of your new cooler.

Enigma8750:

Quote:

*1. What do you think about this or the antec 902?*
Both of these case have their good and bad side. the 902 is probably better wind machine and also dust collector. you should see my son's 900. You have to wipe the front every week.

2. *Will i be able to upgrade as i go on with this case? ( I hope graphics cards dont get bigger)*
I just got intel in today about the *EVGA 285 fit* with 1 mm to spare. Im not gonna lie this is a tight case. But they fit and a *4870 X 2 fits as long as the power connections are not on the very end*. Then you have a problem.

3. *Is it possible to add to more red led side fans and connect them to the button that switches the leds off?*
Yes it is possible but its going to require that you buy the dual line CM fans. Otherwise your gonna have to add another switch on the back. The perfect place is right under the handle of the side panel. There is a pilot hole there already and I fit a cold cathode switch into there and it works great and its easy to get to.
abdidas:

Quote:

So there is a wire that comes down from the light switch button. And the led fans connect to this wire. So they need seperate wire for led and not combined with the power right?. Also is there any free connectors on the wire from the button, so you can it can control the extra led fans.

Quote:

Answer: You must wire in your other fans because the plug is only for the onboard fans only.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seven9st surfer & Enigma8750* 
*LED CONTROLLER*










Notice that the *RIGHT* side of the Terminal feeds the power each circuit on the *LEFT*. Now The *BLACK* wire is NEGATIVE and the *YELLOW* wire is the 12 V +

YouTube- Terminal Block Installation Guide (Part 1 of 5)

With this solution you use a terminal Block with the power wire of each unit that you want to control and let the one switch control them all.


*If you plan on hooking up more LEDs to your Control Panel Switch. Use this Wiring diagram.*









A perfect wiring job.. use this for reference.









Window Removal:

Enigma8750:

Quote:

The plastic rivets are slightly mushroomed at the end. You could possibly push them out from the back to front and then once 1/2 of them are out You would be able to just pull the rest out by pulling slightly on the windows.
If your careful you might be able to save the rivets for the next window but I would bet that at least one would break.
PS. IF you want to drill them out that will work but drill from the front to the back. and only drill enough to remove the head and then stop. But it should not be nessesary. Actually a very small pair of needle nose pliers would do the trick.

K10: Answer. I took out some of my plastic "rivets" last night. They were easy to take out and put back in. I actually don't think you'd break em if you took em out but maybe I was just too gentle.
Seven9st surfer:

Quote:











Quote:










seven9st surfer:

Quote:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post6724942
http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...ml#post6042068
http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...ml#post6902811
DKev Window Replacement

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Ok, so I replaced the stock window. And in the process ended up cracking it. Sooo, this time I bought plexi that is twice as thick and tried again.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
alright, for anyone who's interested, here is the quick log for my window mod.

First off, here's the back of the plastic rivets holding the window on










*They were incredibly easy to remove and replace. You just have to push down the center, and it de-mushrooms, and pops right out. I used a screwdriver*










Then I traced out the pattern on 1/8" acrylic from Home Depot

*Gotta be careful to drill slowly*. I got going a bit fast, and here's the result. Luckily, its small enough to where the lip of the window hides most of the crack










Enigma8750:

Quote:

I want one of those break away fan connector on the side of that thermaltake. I bet you could buy it in their accessories thread on their site. I also Thought the same thing Path. They stole from the 560, the Storm Sniper and the Storm Scout and I love the fact that you can change the LED colors on the fly. the cable routing clips were also really neato. But If I bought that case I would have to mod it. Its too plain and lacks the charisma that the Storm has.. But that is my opinion.

Also Surfer, You can put all the pictures you want on this thread. That is what it is for. Thank for the intel on the new window and I like the clear. I thought about it. You are in Florida. I know there is a tint shop somewhere in town. Take out your window and clean it by hand with Dawn Dish washing liquid and water until all the dust is gone and then take it over to one of the tint shops in the area. Tell him you are entering the case in a competition and you may get a tinting for free if you say that you will put his name on your Thank you list. There is a Gold tint that used to be really popular but no one asks for it anymore. Tell him you want that.. Last time I did that the guy gave me 6 feet of it for free and it works great. I am still using it.
Tricks and Cool Tips

PhotoMoo says:

Quote:










Cover up your privates. Great idea for hiding your drives and PSU

Kegger

Quote:

reveals another coverup.









Quote:

Kevb Shows us the Classy Cover UP










Baldo 1013 used a part off an old VCR to cover the hard drives.









Seven9st Surfer: Builds a false floor in his Scout.

Quote:



Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
After seeing 88EVGAFTW's PSU hider HERE, I decided to re-do mine. I wasn't happy with the Plasti-Dip on cardboard look that my last one gave me. Also, I think the seams were a little obvious.

So, I went to Home Depot, got a cheap piece of sheet metal, and made a new one. I used a Dremel with reinforced cutting wheel to get the shape, and a few scrap pieces of wood, clamps and a hammer to get the bend. Then came a few coats of Plasti-Dip.

I'm very pleased with this one, a lot more so than my last.




















Seven9st Surfer: Shows how to get those fans connected the right way.



> seven9st surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about the terminal block mods I had seen before in this thread. After watching tjharlow's videos on youtube, I went out to Home Depot to get supplies, and I finished in like an hour. I've got all 3 fans from the case running off the block, and it works great! It was easier than I though. The rest of the cables are still a mess because I'm waiting till my sleeving gets here, then the whole thing will be done right.
> 
> *Let look at the three different reasons that noise occurs.*
> 
> 1. Vibration from the mechanism.
> 
> 2. Air flow itself.
> 
> 3. Vents from the front plastic itself can cause turbulence wind noise.
Click to expand...


----------



## kev_b

I'll join the club.
I do love this case, it really keeps my temps low, there's only 1 mod I have to do one of these days and that's the window because of dust.


----------



## Enigma8750

More Cases from our Members

*gwpjr: Glock Shock*









*Game oveR*










*Sect9*










*DKev's shots*


















*
imho73p's EVGA Shot*


























*Photo by ambiguous*

*Photonmoo's Glowing Liquid Cooling Collage*








*
Here Comes the ROOSTER!!!*









grasshopper1g's Rig Video


YouTube- Phenom ll x3 720 ati 5770 crossfire





*
BriSleep's i7 5870*









*Dkev's Fan Stack*









*Xquisit. Thats all. XXXquisit*








*

Flipd's Xynapse Rig.. That is a 5870 in there.









Pictures by AyeYo

















Seven9st Surfer's Play STATION









Rockr69's Build








This picture looks like an industral Furnace.. Awesome Build Rocker.







[/IMG]

MaxBlast_NL's Build









baldo_1013's Clean Build with Cool hard drive cover









The ronin's Eagle One









linkin93's Sharp rig.









ROM3000.. Lights in the Key of Green.









imh073p's : DeathStar









AmBiGuOuSz: My System

















Baldo 1013 : AmKulet








And then Baldo 1013 Takes it another step....


















Diabolical999 with his Hominis Nocturna

















GTR Mclaren and His System









Shiggins Virtual CM Storm Scout

















Gen Brisleep's Wife's Rig









GoodInk's Awesome Wicked Build









Mr-Charles with his Scout Seal Edition









MORE PICTURES HERE*


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Kev B.. that is a beautiful build. I like the Xigmatek Fan on the side and the Cooler Master V8.. That cooler is not just a pretty face.. She can cool down the Hottest CPUs. Question.. You have 3 hard drives. Are you doing Raid 0 on two of them or are you like me and just need a lot of space and backup.

I doubt I could even figure out how to do a raid, just storage with plenty of space to spare.


----------



## Enigma8750

*AWARDS and COMMENDATIONS*

*K10*
Navy Cross
Distinguished Service Metal
Joint Services Ribbon
Longevity Service Award






























*kev b*
Superior Service Metal
Distinguished Service Medal
Joint Services Commendation Ribbon
Longevity Service Award
Marine Good Conduct Medal







2X






























*Photonmoo*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal
Distinguished Intelligence Award






























*DKev*
Meritorious Service Medal
Marksmanship ribbon for OCN Top _Air_ Overclock of 550 BE @ 4.118 Ghz.
















*Oximorosis*
Marksmanship Award Overclocking be 550 to 3.708 Ghz. and Unlocking 2 hidden cores









*Behemoth777*
Distinguished Service Medal
Marksmanship Award for Unlock of the AMD 710 Tri core to Quad core
Combat Action Ribbon for Gallantry in the face of Enemy Attack























*Rockchalk*
Outstanding Scout of the Year Award









*Treacherous Intellect*
Distinguished_Service_Medal
Letter_of_Commendation_Ribbon

















*HubWub*
Marine Good Conduct Medal
NAVAL E Ribbon: Battle efficiency competition, to members of ships, squadrons or units.
















*Rom3000*
Marine Good Conduct Medal
Combat Readiness Award: "Accomplished sustained individual combat mission readiness or undertaken the preparedness for direct weapon-system employment"
















*imh073p: Code Name Nitro*
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon
























*MlbrottarN:*
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon
























*Xiliii:*
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon
























*PathegenX*

Marine Achievement Medal










*Bradey*

Marine Achievement Medal









*GTStevie*

Marine Achievement Medal










Other awards and commendations can be found on the Page 2 of this thread.


----------



## K10

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## gerikoh

i already posted this in the other thread but, can you post a shot of the inside top portion of it. i want to confirm if the ifx-10 backside can fit before i decide any purchase. thanks


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
i already posted this in the other thread but, can you post a shot of the inside top portion of it. i want to confirm if the ifx-10 backside can fit before i decide any purchase. thanks

Are you talking about where the top exhaust fan is?


----------



## kev_b

On my case I cut the wires to the light switch, I think I came up with a good use for it since it isn't doing anything right now, I'll have to figure out how to make it a Clear CMOS switch, not that I would use it much.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
On my case I cut the wires to the light switch, I think I came up with a good use for it since it isn't doing anything right now, I'll have to figure out how to make it a Clear CMOS switch, not that I would use it much.









I have the 140mm fan that came with it mounted onto the 5.25" to 3.5" bay adapter as the holes on it are perfect. So I still use that fan. The intake from it is especially useful in keeping the CPU cool







. Orange xiggy fans ftw


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
Are you talking about where the top exhaust fan is?

yep. the inside one. i need to have an idea about the spacing between the mobo and the fan.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
yep. the inside one. i need to have an idea about the spacing between the mobo and the fan.

I'm going afk for about an hour but I'll be sure to take pics when I get back. Kinda will be hard to see with my massive Mugen 2 in the way though. Hopefully someone with a smaller CPU HSF takes pics before I get back.


----------



## kev_b

gerikoh, I took a look at mine, and between the top of my motherboard and top of the case is 1 inch, I have a 140 mm fan on the top so a 120 mm will give a little more room, hope it helps.


----------



## gerikoh

thanks. +rep

this just confirms my purchase


----------



## K10

Yay! someone saved me from opening this thing up







.


----------



## Enigma8750

*More Commendations
for the Men and Women of the CMSSC*

*BriSleep*
Distinguished Service Medal
Marine Achievement Medal
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon





































*Rockr69*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal























*Frost*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal























*AyeYo*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal























*seven9st surfer*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal
Distinguished Intelligence Award






























*Clee413*
Distinguished Service Medal
Marine Achievement Medal
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
Yay! someone saved me from opening this thing up







.

you can also do the same for a rep.









also, please zoom out for about half a feet


----------



## Enigma8750

*More Pictures of our Members
Builds*

McDogi's Red and Black Scout.










Kev B's new Scout.









Frag Mortuus's Build










Striker-Reactor Build. Mod of the Month Winner









murcielago585 with his 570 Econo Build.. IT fits.









Hards 80- Lucky #1









Shadow of Intent-Magma- Showing the 6870 fits.









linkin93- A Console's Nightmare. GTX 460 installed.









Simford's-Dangerous Scout- Feline Edition..









Telnets Amazing Case How Sweet that Build. That awed a modder like me.....


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:

*Never gave it much thought that there was not much room between the processor and that top fan. A really big cooler can just about be right on top of that fan. But it looks like 1.5 cm from the top of the mobo to the fan. if you install the mobo first and then the fan a fatter fan will work, but not much fatter than the stock unit.
*


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Only thing is we need to make sure that the post goes to this thread.

PHP Code:
The Official CM Storm Scout Club

I'm all for it Chick.

Wrap the code in [*php] [/php].

(remove the asterisk)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
you can also do the same for a rep.









also, please zoom out for about half a feet









Not sure if this will help but I gave it a shot anyway:

Please note that my computer is under my desk, it's dark, this camera sucks and I'm a terrible photographer. teehee

EDIT: pics gone


----------



## Enigma8750

*MEMBERS and RANKS CONTINUE*

*Please Where your Colors Proudly*

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]

Lee79:New Overclocker









ButMuncher:British Scout Troop









Rogue1266: Anti Console Activist







MIA Israel..

xquisit: Repulic of Gamers Member









clee413:Exodus









Bradey: Aussie Special Forces Trained in long range Gaming









rfjunkie: Daily Driver









Danny Boy : 550BE/5770









the.ronin:i7/XFX 5850 BE









Repton : Q6600/9800GT @ 3.5 ghz.









linkin93: P6300/ 5770XFX 1Gb.

DefecTalisman : Dark Demon i5/750 EVGA P55 E655









McWaffles:Crosshair III 955/XFX5770 X-fire x2









AyeYo: Core 2 Killer









Therapy?: New Builder









Amstelager: Aka. The Big Cat.









ACM: OCN Intel/Nvidia Specialist









mr-Charles: AMD 965 : ATI 4890









Pandemahaos:Video Card Expert ATI Side.









r11:Scout Com Leader aka ScoutCom1









AmBiGuOuS: i7 Builder









MeatloafOverdose: Wire Sleeving Expert








http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...orm-scout.html

MaD-DoS:New Builder Overclocker









FRo57:Sanguine Vanguard









BdBanshee: Mod Tech Scout









_gs_: Intel Scout.









FootballCoach: Team Work Specialist.









AlexCuria: Motor Vehicle Specialist









SpongeBoy5040: Graphics Intel Officer









Haxxie: Swedish Liaison Chief









Alexossi79: Irish Liaison Chief









abdidas: UK Bureau Chief









MadMaxX25: Deep Cover Scout









kegger: Wire Management Scout









Hammerdin: Commando Ops Trainer









Raisethe3: Hollywood Talent Scout









Boxxy: MemeCat Honorary Lifetime Member















YouTube- Love and Trolls - Boxxy

*MORE MEMBERS*


----------



## gerikoh

reps given









so i really have to go for a 120mm fan. oh well, i'm still buying it nevertheless. i'm so inlove with this case right now.


----------



## Enigma8750

*MEMBERS and RANKS CONTINUE*

*Please Where your Colors Proudly*

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]

gerikoh: 

Big111: Thai Liaison Chief

boomboy: i7 Specialist 1st Class

strwbrisndcrm: Scout First Class

Bigshades92:Computer Historian

Shanahan:INtel Scout

Betel:New Builder

Ophius: Dagger 1

AlexJann23:5870 Owner

michaeljr1186:Media Specialist

985323: Future Owner of the Best Mod Shop in Alberta

SneakyFox: Just the Best Please

flipd : My Xigma

purduepilot: BlackBird

Physalis : Big Gamer 965

dledmo: MSP Chief

Gilbert Coquard: Phenom II Specialist Scout

OneWybe: Scout First Class

Kharner92: Data Mining Intel Scout

bsdubuis00:Business Specialist

DrunkAlien6: Data Analysis Specialist

Viktor27: Modding Recruit Spec 2

therealfoz: Game Tech Scout

DrivingVertigo: New Builder

Satyrical: Build Specialist

Mudfrog: Video Specialist First Class

elo870: Intel i7 specialist

tonyptony:New Intel Builder:Nvidia Man**

Quantum Reality:OCN Old Dog Builder

allenkane: New Dog

coreyL:$till LegendaryU2K

Quaddragon: Wire Management Spec 2

mreik:Mugen Specialist.

Virtuox: Build in progress

QWaF: Build Specialist Step 2

Wildcard36qs: ATI Enthusiast Overclocker Gamer

Bubbagump101: Intuitive Modder: Metal Modder Step 3

Quaddragon: Wire Management Spec 2

mreik:Mugen Specialist.

Virtuox: Build in progress

QWaF: Build Specialist Step 2

Wildcard36qs: ATI Enthusiast Overclocker Gamer

Bubbagump101: Intuitive Modder: Metal Modder Step 3

MORE MEMBERS


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
reps given









so i really have to go for a 120mm fan. oh well, i'm still buying it nevertheless. i'm so inlove with this case right now.









Why do you want IFX? I recall Megahalems performing better.

I'd recommend the Mugen 2 as well. Performs better than an unlapped TRUE. Problem with cable management though. If you want to hide the 4/8 pin motherboard power connector with the mugen 2, you need to.........

Run the wire through the CPU HSF retention bracket hole
Remove the top fan
Put the motherboard in without the CPU HSF on
Put the top fan on while pushing it a lot to move the 4/8pin power out of the way
Put the CPU HSF on...but since this thing is hard to mount, you'll need a partner to hold it while you screw it in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I was amazed at this case.. it is like a 200.00 case instead of a 100.00 case. the painted interior and the tooless bays as well as the lighted fans and the filtering of the front is all high quality add ons.. I see this case selling very well for Coolermaster. Also the wire management beat the Antec 900 by a mile and alot of airflow.

I love the toolless stuff. I like the hard drive toolless mounts more than the HAF's. I don't like the expansion slot toolless things though. I think they're fine if your computer is just staying in one place but I'd throw a screw on there if you plan on moving it anywhere.


----------



## gerikoh

ehm it's for my v8. and even if i did get the mega, i'd still get the ifx-10 just to get that lower 5c on air.









it's just that i managed to get 3.9ghz prime stable for 10 mins with my 940, but at 1.55v and my v8 is really having a hard time with it so i had to shut it down before reaching max temps. and that's really awesome if i can get deal with those temps on air.

and i'm about to get myself a case. and i'm just so starstrucked with this case.







else i might go haf 932 that has no dust filters, or a more expensive sniper


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
ehm it's for my v8. and even if i did get the mega, i'd still get the ifx-10 just to get that lower 5c on air.









it's just that i managed to get 3.9ghz prime stable for 10 mins with my 940, but at 1.55v and my v8 is really having a hard time with it so i had to shut it down before reaching max temps. and that's really awesome if i can get deal with those temps on air.

and i'm about to get myself a case. and i'm just so starstrucked with this case.







else i might go haf 932 that has no dust filters, or a more expensive sniper









I've owned a Cooler Master HAF and can confidently say that this case is better. There are certain pros/cons to each but this case is definitely the best I've owned.

Also, what exactly did we take pics for again?


----------



## gerikoh

just want to make sure that it will fit with this:
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...#compatibility


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
just want to make sure that it will fit with this:
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...#compatibility

Oh THAT thing... The top has a 140mm fan so a 120mm + the backside cooler may fit. There aren't holes for a 92mm fan but I suppose you could just ziptie it in.

Also, I made this. It didn't take too long but I did it because I noticed the Storm Sniper club had a banner thing on their first post so "why not use some of my spare time?". If you choose not to use it I won't be insulted in any way since I hardly spent any time on it so you can be honest.


----------



## Astrosteve

I would like to join the Club. I will take some photo's this weekend. Thanks for the invite Enigma.


----------



## Astrosteve

A big question for all of you. Most like myself mounted the Power Supply so the fan is blowing into the case. Although there is a bottom exit hole under the mesh filter. Is it safe to mount the power supply face down??? A BIG question. I questioned enough clearence from the foot pegs to allow enough air flow. Any answers????


----------



## Enigma8750

Members and Rank Continued.

Penryn: Massive Game Machine 3D VANTAGE SCORE OF {30869}









Kurei:Robotics and AI engineer









cipher_phinx: i7 Core 940/Gigabyte Geforce GTX 285

CaveLake08: Professional Gamer and first time Builder

novaking: Athlon 6000+/XFX9400 GT .

Izliecies: Latvian Royal Emissary

MaxBlast_NL : Quality Control Specialist

Lazloisdavrock : Capt. Morgan

zac.roject Eleanor II- i7 920

DrBrownfinger : AMD 965 / MSI 790FX GD70
Tohdman: Scout Listening Point Director 

greggtr316:Blessing in Disguise

systemviper:BloodRAGE Dreams

LivTheStories:Codename 2k

NicksTricks007: Drago Rosso

antipesto93 : i7 920 4.2ghz W/HT 1.34v / GTX260 o/c'ed

reezin14:Security Specialist









DeeZaal: Human and Xenophobe Resources Director Scout









xXNebulaXx:Gamer









Monsk: Core i7 920 @ 4.0 ghz/Fermi 480









FerociousWill:955/5850









http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=92825Fallen Angel -X: 955BE/GTX 260 SLI {Core 192}









sect9: E5200 3.83ghz/ 5770









GeekInSaNe: E5200 4.2GHz/SLI 260x2









infected rat : i7 920 / GTX 285

cmscout : AMD Madness 965 @ 4.0 GHz/Nvidia 9800 GTX 675M

ydna666 : 955/5850 o/c to 3.8

-Crash-AMD B50 X4 @ 3.5GHz/XFX HD5770

bigfatwilly: Intel Q8200/Palit 8400GS

GsxR1000Ryda: 965BE @ 3.8Ghz /NB @ 2.8Ghz/260GTX (750,1500,1250)

cjc75: AMD Phenom II x4 955BE/C3 - 3.910ghz @ 1.475v/Sapphire HD 5850


pedsrum :


----------



## Enigma8750

Members and Rank Continued.

Mohunky: Mult-tasking Record holder. Scout Blue Leader 

Oxymorosis: PhenomII Dual Core Unlock Specialist 

PathogenX: Chemical Intel Officer 

Behemoth777:ICE King: Air Cooling Specialist 

Maxilla: Programming Specialist 

Astrosteve: Scout Travel Officer

Rockchalk22:Field Promotion Modder in Training 

Johnny.dot.exe:NVidia Scout 

jorre: Computer Build Specialist









Xiliii: 1156 Intel Specialist 

hubwub: Clandestine Sports Scout

mlcollins33: Build Master









Minorthreat: 

Gigz : i5 750/5770

hooah212002: 720BE 3.5/9800 GTX+

IznastY: The Slayer 940BE/5770 Gigabyte board

vrydstrbd: The Worker. i7 860/8800 P55 Evga Mobo

baldo_1013: Master Photographer. i5 750/GTX260

notdeadyet: Ph II x4/5770 X-Fire

LooN! : i7 920 D0 / GTX 260

Electroneng : Core I7 920 DO @ 3.86GHZ / 2X 5850 X-Fire

devilsx / AM2+ 5000 BE / X1650 Pro Named ANGEL

nootcakes: Agent Smith - AMD 945/5750 Sapphire

MortuusVir: Possibly Cancerous/Core 2 [email protected]/ATI 5750 1Gb.

vanguardXIII/Biasa Saja.. Ph 2 B55X2/ 4870 Ati

Magnaat: i5/9800 El Cheapo i5

Game_oveR/965 BE / 2x5770 Vapor X

ArmageddonAsh: [email protected]/5850

angrysnail: Dark Fury: ASUS Crosshair 955/5850 Toxic

ReaperMan: Storm Reaper Gigabyte P55 i7 860/5770

HeliXpc: Monster eVGA Classified E760/Xeon W3520 - 4.2GHZ/2x nVidia GTX 480 SLi

MGS2078 : i7 [email protected]/5870 Toxic 2Gig

thefez: Black Reign Q9400/9600GT

mcdogi : Australia

Crucial09: Core i7 870 4ghz/ OC'd 285

gwpjr: Phenom II X4 945 : ATI 5750

Shiggins: i7-930/Sapphire Vapor X 5770

simtafa: Q9550 2.83 Ghz OC'd 3.4Ghz/GT220 1GB

dead_buzzard: i7-930 @ 2.8GHz/XFX HD 5850

DQ Hero: Former Storm Scout owner and Knowledge Base.

Nwanko: [email protected] (1.312V)/Sapphire 5850 1GB - 5870 Asus Bios(975|1200)(1.2V)


phillipjos: [email protected]/evga gtx-275

mad wolf:core i7 860/nvidia gtx 275

Obito Ishii: Phenom II x4 (c3) @ 3.9ghz, 1.45v/XFX 5770 XXX Edition/ Gansterish

GoodInk: i5 750 @ 3.8GHz/ Crossfire 5770

blocparty12: Intel Core i7 860 @ Stock/Gigabyte 5850 Teh Scout

King Lycan: Quad 6700/Sapphire 5770-Lord Lycan

MrAnt:

phaster: High and Low : 7850 Dually @ 3.31/ HIS 5850

Slep: 2010 First Build/Intel Core i7 860/ATI Readeon 5870

dead_buzzard: 17 - 930 @ 2.8 / XFX 5850

ElTimba : Phenom II X4 940 ~ 3.0GHz/ 8800 GT NVidia

AverageGai :

gwpjr : xDShock 945 / 2 x 5750s

Carniflex : 1055T @ 3.9 GHz / 4870 x 1 Estonia..Cool place.

EvoBeardy : Ph II x4 B45/545 unlocked to x4 @3.5Ghz/Palit GTS 250 512mb l @775/1807


----------



## Astrosteve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
If there is a mesh hole at the bottom of the case and you don't have the case on deep pile carpet then you should be fine installing the psu in the correct configuration.









Mine sits on a desk. So there is clear clearence under the case. I am thinking of installing it face down now. It would make cable management extremely easier and more uniform. I wonder if removing the mesh to provide more airflow would be best??? I am not concerned about having a filter in this location.


----------



## Enigma8750

Future use


----------



## Enigma8750

Kev B









Looks like that V8 just barely fit in the case. Excuse the size guys but some people need to see shots like this to work out measurements.


----------



## kev_b

The V-8 may be a bit on the large size but it sure goes with this case well.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohhh your right.. It sure looks good.


----------



## K10

Uploaded here like you asked


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
Also, I made this. It didn't take too long but I did it because I noticed the Storm Sniper club had a banner thing on their first post so "why not use some of my spare time?". If you choose not to use it I won't be insulted in any way since I hardly spent any time on it so you can be honest.










I saw that and I'm like "Hey..that looks somewhat like the one I made for the Storm Sniper club except 10x better" Haha. Nice work man - for something that didn't take much time it sure as hell looks good.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
I saw that and I'm like "Hey..that looks somewhat like the one I made for the Storm Sniper club except 10x better" Haha. Nice work man - for something that didn't take much time it sure as hell looks good.

Thanks. I can try making you one for the Storm Sniper club if you want.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
Thanks. I can try making you one for the Storm Sniper club if you want.

I don't really care, if you are bored go for it. I like mine though







just yours is nicer.


----------



## kev_b

That is a cool banner.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
I don't really care, if you are bored go for it. I like mine though







just yours is nicer.

Mmmkay. I won't be doing anything for a few hours so I clearly got more than enough time. I don't expect you to use it if you don't like it, so no big deal if you don't.


----------



## K10

I made two. I like the blue better. Let me know what you think.

Also, it's pretty obvious but I did this pretty fast since I just worked off the Scout's psd.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
I made two. I like the blue better. Let me know what you think.

Also, it's pretty obvious but I did this pretty fast since I just worked off the Scout's psd.


















WOOOOOOOO! Your my Hero.....


----------



## K10

I can try making a nicer one for Storm Scout if you want. But it'll have to be later. Gonna go out and watch Year One soon.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You have done a great job.. Don't change a thing. Its really hard to top perfection, so leave it alone.

Mmmkay.

Check this out:

It's pretty much a cheaper Storm Scout. It'll be only 15 bucks less than the Storm Scout so in my opinion that 15 dollars is worth the factory paint job and the handle.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/C...Gladiator_600/


----------



## wierdo124

Looks like a glorified CM690.


----------



## kev_b

The one thing I do like about the Scout, CM 690 and this new CM Gladiator is the top drive bays, they make them deep enough so that the DVD/CD drive don't stick out the back, give it a cleaner look imho.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. Everything but the paint.. It's really a great box for building and an awesome box for modding.


----------



## kev_b

The cut out on the MB tray behind the cpu was one of the major selling point for me in buying the Scout, it sure makes life easy when removing the cooler.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. and that's normally not an option for cheaper cases. They thought of everything inside the box.


----------



## minorthreat

Here's two quick shots of mine. Unfortunately I didn't take any as I was building it. Next time I clean it though I will.


















The dvd drive is spray painted in case you were wondering.


----------



## K10

In a few days I'll be getting some LEDs in the mail(orange if you must know) so I'll be swapping out all of my white and red LEDs for orange ones and I'll try to perfect my cable management job. So.....once that's done I'll be sure to throw some pics here.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minorthreat* 
Here's two quick shots of mine. Unfortunately I didn't take any as I was building it. Next time I clean it though I will.


















The dvd drive is spray painted in case you were wondering.

Dear Minorthreat.

I would like to add you to our list of Member is that is okay and would you like to wear our badge. Next time, paint with satin paint and it will look factory. You won't believe it. Gloss is really hard to work with and tells on you every time.. But if you would not have said anything it would have taken me some time to notice.. Welcome to the club.


----------



## minorthreat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Dear Minorthreat.

I would like to add you to our list of Member is that is okay and would you like to wear our badge. Next time, paint with satin paint and it will look factory. You won't believe it. Gloss is really hard to work with and tells on you every time.. But if you would not have said anything it would have taken me some time to notice.. Welcome to the club.

Yeah sure add me to the list. I hadn't planned to paint with gloss it's just I forgot that my drive was beige until I had everything laid out during the build. I had gloss laying around so that's what I used. Thanks for the advice though. Next time I have to paint something I'll pick up some satin.


----------



## Enigma8750

Good deal... Welcome aboard Minorthreat.


----------



## iommichild

Alright guys... I've narrowed it down to the Scout and the Sniper for my next case. I like the Sniper because there's TONS of room inside (a guy brought one to a recent lan party), but they are still huge and expensive.

I like the Scout because its compact and sleek, but I'm worried that its too small. I see pics with a full length VGA card in there, and it looks like the 6 pin barely has room (which is the problem with my current case). Is it really as tight as it looks? How did the build go?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iommichild* 
Alright guys... I've narrowed it down to the Scout and the Sniper for my next case. I like the Sniper because there's TONS of room inside (a guy brought one to a recent lan party), but they are still huge and expensive.

I like the Scout because its compact and sleek, but I'm worried that its too small. I see pics with a full length VGA card in there, and it looks like the 6 pin barely has room (which is the problem with my current case). Is it really as tight as it looks? How did the build go?











The Video card that you see is the XFX 8800 GT.
As a builder and a Modder I would have to tell you that I would not ever be a part of a club of a case that was too tight to place a kickxxx Video card into. This case is not small. It is just well constructed for maximum efficiency of room and space.


----------



## Enigma8750

A Few random pic to let you know just how much room this tight little case has in it.. Not one millimeter of space was wasted on this case. It is very well thought out and should be the first on your list if you move your system around much. The handles on this thing don't bend one iota when lifted at full weight.


----------



## jasopan

I might be getting one of these for my new PC but i once read that it is a bit small and if the SATA adapters on the MOBO are not facing upwards you wouldn't be able to plug the HDD"s in .... Is this true? MOBO: Gigabyte EX58-UD4P...

Really liking this case apart from being a bit cramped at the top (if you have a HSF) and will really squish a GTX275 (about 1cm to spare?)


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jasopan* 
I might be getting one of these for my new PC but i once read that it is a bit small and if the SATA adapters on the MOBO are not facing upwards you wouldn't be able to plug the HDD"s in .... Is this true? MOBO: Gigabyte EX58-UD4P...

Really liking this case apart from being a bit cramped at the top (if you have a HSF) and will really squish a GTX275 (about 1cm to spare?)

Just use non-90 degree SATA cables and it'll work fine. Mine do. There's 11.5" for video cards to fit in so I'm sure GTX275 will fit. Any more questions?


----------



## jasopan

Thanks for the fast reply, hehe will purchase with my system soon...

How do you put those LED's n stuff? As most is red, i might add some more lights and stuff so off

Oh kinda off topic but with HSF's Would it be okay to install a custom one AFTER i get my system (like a month later, as i can't afford one right now) and is the case big enough for most?

Not much of a LAN gamer, so the handle is awkward but damn...All black...lovely


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jasopan* 
Thanks for the fast reply, hehe will purchase with my system soon...

How do you put those LED's n stuff? As most is red, i might add some more lights and stuff so off

Oh kinda off topic but with HSF's Would it be okay to install a custom one AFTER i get my system (like a month later, as i can't afford one right now) and is the case big enough for most?

Not much of a LAN gamer, so the handle is awkward but damn...All black...lovely

Look at the pics in my build log in my sig. I have one of the largest HSF's in existence. If you mean cold cathodes, you just buy em then plug em in molex. Also, the LEDs in the stock fans are kinda weak. You don't NEED to replace em but you can definitely get stronger, brighter ones.


----------



## jasopan

^^ Thanks! I'll ask if i have any more questions, but so far I'm all set for the case...

Cheers


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jasopan* 
^^ Thanks! I'll ask if i have any more questions, but so far I'm all set for the case...

Cheers

congrats future owner


----------



## Enigma8750

Cheers to you as well.. we look forward to helping you with your Build.


----------



## jasopan

Hey how's this compared to the CM690 - what are the cons/pros of both?

I like to show off so this case comes in mind and the window tint is pretty good too, but the 690 has been out for ages and has gotten some REALLY good reviews...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jasopan* 
Hey how's this compared to the CM690 - what are the cons/pros of both?

I like to show off so this case comes in mind and the window tint is pretty good too, but the 690 has been out for ages and has gotten some REALLY good reviews...


The Cooler Master 690 is a great Mid Sized case. It has Looks, Style and plenty of room. Tooless hdd bays are flemsy looking and to me it lacks a few other very important things.










As you can see in the Photo above the 690 builders did not take Wire management too seriously with this model. Also, there is no rear access point for CPU cooler so if you change your CPU down the road, and you have to install a bracket in the back, the Board has to be removed. Another downside is the plain steel inner casing. While it is slightly thought out, you will have to cut your own wire access points into the Mobo tray.










Outside the Coolermaster 690 has a very nice look and some thought to Airflow but not much. there is no blow hole at the top for heat evacuation.
.










The access point for USB and E Sata are great but at that angle can be cumbersome. The Scout is more at an angle to give a better access to these plugins.

I hope this answered some of your question.. Get the Scout. It is worth the extra money.


----------



## jasopan

Hehe for all that trouble u went to upload pics and all has convinced me =]
No more doubt's now xD

Thanks Enigma8750, will definitely pick up this case now when i get my new comp !
can't wait to add some sexy led's and cool looking stuff


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jasopan* 
Hehe for all that trouble u went to upload pics and all has convinced me =]
No more doubt's now xD

Thanks Enigma8750, will definitely pick up this case now when i get my new comp !
can't wait to add some sexy led's and cool looking stuff









It was my pleasure jasopan.


----------



## K10

Done here.


----------



## jasopan

If I'm going for a Xigmatek HDT-S1283 Dark Knight CPU Cooler, will G.Skill PI ram ( the ones with a huge heatsink) get in the way of each other or the case? Otherwise i'll just got with the NQ


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
If you're going AMD it'll get in the way of the first and/or 2nd slots. With Intel you can mount it whichever way you want so it won't get in the way.

Just be careful, I'm not sure how dual accounts go as far as OCN is concerned..

Make sure that you don't get both accounts banned.

I would recommend speaking to admin or another mod that may be able to help you with this.

Also, this case looks incredible.

I've now tried two Cooler Master cases, the CM 690 and the HAF and the Scout looks phenominal! Starting to really love the quality, build, aesthetics and design that goes into CM cases..

Nice club!

jam3s


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jam3s* 
Also, this case looks incredible.

I've now tried two Cooler Master cases, the CM 690 and the HAF and the Scout looks phenominal! Starting to really love the quality, build, aesthetics and design that goes into CM cases..

Nice club!

jam3s

Thanks I feel the same way. I was really not a CoolerMaster fan until I did this last build with this case and it sold me on them big time. I want to try a Cosmos S next.


----------



## jasopan

Just curious how many of you who have the case actually lan?
I still want the case but the handle is kinda awkward xD

I heard that there is not much airflow to video cards and the Top fan MIGHT interfere with large CPU coolers + flimsy HDD's holders...oh can u wire cables behind the mobo?

Just want to clarify on those issues (still getting it)!


----------



## Enigma8750

This case has no flemsy anything. the hard drive are double locked secure with one click access. Very portable and very stought. Now on the Handle I have noticed that it is best to hold it in the center Crossmember for maximum portability. No problems Noted:
On the video card issue. I added the two fans the the side of mine and made them pullers. They pull air onto the Graphics cards as good as any air cooled case can.


----------



## Enigma8750

Do you have a Storm Scout and Love it?

Join the Club.

Add your name and show off your stuff.


----------



## _gs_

I'm a new user of Storm Scout, and it just give ultimate cooling on my PC..
I found some problem on the cable management, I'm currently using Corsair TX650, which is a non-modular PSU..
Can I hide all the unused cables behind the motherboard tray?
I'll post my pics next few days, I'm currently busy now..


----------



## Tohdman

I have had one of these for about a week and it pretty much dominates. Definitely the best you can get in it's price range. I saw a lot of haters on the forums here hating on it, but they are just mad because they are stuck with their antec 900's.

Only problem I had with it is the bottom windows fan didn't mount normally, it hit the PSU. I just used the bottom screws from the top slot then used some of the vents to screw in the top one. It's pretty haggard but you can't tell really and they don't make any annoying sounds because of it.

Haha, I have the same fan controller as you Enigma.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tohdman* 
I have had one of these for about a week and it pretty much dominates. Definitely the best you can get in it's price range. I saw a lot of haters on the forums here hating on it, but they are just mad because they are stuck with their antec 900's.

Only problem I had with it is the bottom windows fan didn't mount normally, it hit the PSU. I just used the bottom screws from the top slot then used some of the vents to screw in the top one. It's pretty haggard but you can't tell really and they don't make any annoying sounds because of it.

Haha, I have the same fan controller as you Enigma.


Quote:

I saw a lot of haters on the forums here hating on it, but they are just mad because they are stuck with their antec 900's.










I usually don't agree with every single thing that someone says but I am with you on this one..

Quote:

Only problem I had with it is the bottom windows fan didn't mount normally, it hit the PSU. I just used the bottom screws from the top slot then used some of the vents to screw in the top one. It's pretty haggard but you can't tell really and they don't make any annoying sounds because of it.
One thing you might think about is rubber mounts for the side fans.. They are like the mounts that come with the Xigmatec 1283. They are really good at stopping some of the vibration and giving you more room for the PSU.
Also.. those square rubber vibration control mounts would help keep the vibration down to nothing.

Quote:

Haha, I have the same fan controller as you Enigma.
No one has one like mine... its custom and it don't work.. Damn it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_gs_* 
I'm a new user of Storm Scout, and it just give ultimate cooling on my PC..
I found some problem on the cable management, I'm currently using Corsair TX650, which is a non-modular PSU..
Can I hide all the unused cables behind the motherboard tray?
I'll post my pics next few days, I'm currently busy now..


I am currently adding you to the membership. Yes, behind the mobo tray and behind the CD rack and behind the hard drive and coiled in a snake like fashion next to the PSU....... you get the jist.







Also.. Take some of that foam that you got with the mobo and cut it to fit over the back of the CD/DVD Rack so you don't see wires there.


----------



## kev_b

Enigma, maybe one of these days there will be more members of this club than the CM 690.







NAH!!
I didn't see those custom titles you added to the list of names on the first page, thats cool!


----------



## Enigma8750

Scouts are a very elite and small group of well trained soldiers, with a very specific mission. Our mission is to help those who are thinking of purchasing maintaining and Modding the Storm Scout. Gather intel on all products that can help the team and work together to complete our objectives.
*Scouts Rule!!!!*


----------



## kev_b

Since I'm Sergent at Arms do I get a gun?


----------



## iommichild

You guys are dorks









I did order my Scout a few days ago; should be here Thursday..then the modding will begin!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:

You guys are dorks
NO we are geeks.. Dorks and Geeks are a completely different subculture.

Quote:

Since I'm Sergent at Arms do I get a gun?
Of course you do but your job is only to use it after all other means fails.. See The Tranporter.

Quote:

I PM'd/emailed two mods about my current name situation thing so once I hear from em I'll let you know and the names on the first post can be changed
Okay.. just let me know how it goes. ohh.. Stupid of me to ask but when you get it straightened out give me your old title and your new so I don't get them mixed up.


----------



## _gs_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I am currently adding you to the membership. Yes, behind the mobo tray and behind the CD rack and behind the hard drive and coiled in a snake like fashion next to the PSU....... you get the jist.







Also.. Take some of that foam that you got with the mobo and cut it to fit over the back of the CD/DVD Rack so you don't see wires there.


Thanks.. I've found some way to hide the cables, I put some unused cables above the front fan.. It's a quite nice place to hide cables for the one who use non-modular PSU..


----------



## Enigma8750

OH KAY... I thought you were gs and was changing your name.. I will update your name on the front page... I was wondering where you were.. You were here all the time.

*Want to Join US?*

*Enter your name and I will sign you up as a Scout 1st Class.*

*Please include some pictures of your rig and comments on what you like about the Cooler Master Storm Scout.*


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Spongeboy5040 Sign me up
















EPS and HSF Fan cables have been hidden since this pic was taken (thx Tohdman +Rep







) now its just a matter of the bundle in the front


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*


Spongeboy5040 Sign me up
















EPS and HSF Fan cables have been hidden since this pic was taken (thx Tohdman +Rep







) now its just a matter of the bundle in the front










Wow.. I am very impressed. Had a guy the other day say that he wasn't sure if the big video cards would fit into the case.. Now all I have to do is show him your Picture. 
Very Nice Rig.. You are definitely Storm Scout Team Material. Consider yourself part of the team.


----------



## Tohdman

Here is mine. Spongeboy5040 hunted me down and got me to take a pic of my innards. 

The angle is forgiving too all the cables under my HDD's.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohdman*


Here is mine. Spongeboy5040 hunted me down and got me to take a pic of my innards. 

The angle is forgiving too all the cables under my HDD's.


Looks Great man.. Every Picture gives us more intel on how the Scout hold up to different build configurations.


----------



## Enigma8750

BTW I am resubmitting your picture in larger view and it is now saved on the OCN server so it will be here for a long time.. Thanks for the Picture.

Tohdman's Rig.. Very nice.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

wow thx.







But actually only cards up to 10.6" will fit so that means no to the 4870x2 and i think (dont quote me on this) the GTX295


----------



## jasopan

F**K ME stupid shop had none of these in stock and i had to getta 690 instead.... Damn i was all set as well...Not happy...cable management on the 690 is ....meh....ZZZZZ


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Does anyone know where i can pick up a CM Gladiator? its exactly the same as the scout on the inside and its less "gamey" on the outside. I need one for my dad/convenience.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I'm surprised nobody does this. I discovered it myself(but I'm sure someone has before me) and have mentioned it a bunch of times in this thread. It's only possible if you only have one 5.25" bay occupied.

If you can't tell, I have a 140mm fan screwed(yes, CM put screwholes there) to the 5.25" to 3.5" drive bay adapter.

Temps is something I don't suffer with this case, 27c for my cpu, it's a good idea though with the adaptor as a fan mount, I never would have thought of it my self.


----------



## Enigma8750

No Problem Chick. I will take care of this issue.


----------



## _gs_

Here is some pics of mine, taken with cell phone, quite blurry..
















I also attach one 14" fan on the 5.25" to 3.5" drive bay, I put it above my DVD RW as intake fan..

Anyway, i can just attach 1 side fan, due to the oversize Xigmatek Achilles...
Is it better for the fan to be used as intake or outtake fan?

Some nice place to hide extra cables:









Going to fix the cables at this part tomorrow:


----------



## HuddlerGhostUser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No Problem Chick. I will take care of this issue.


Sorry, you're gonna have to do work again...


----------



## Enigma8750

No problamo Chick, I got it covered as soon as the name becomes permanant. At this time it is still just a Name with no Profile sheet. Give it time.. I will check it tonight.

Hey GS.. Those pictures are not so bad at all. I like them actually. Alittle grainy but otherwise really good.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
No problamo Chick, I got it covered as soon as the name becomes permanant. At this time it is still just a Name with no Profile sheet. Give it time.. I will check it tonight.

Hey GS.. Those pictures are not so bad at all. I like them actually. Alittle grainy but otherwise really good.

Please stop calling me chick. It's literally the reason I had this account name changed. Also, this account is the one I use now. It's my original chickeneaterguy account but the mods changed my name for me and deleted the K10 account I made. So if you feel the need to update the first post, this is the account.


----------



## Enigma8750

O...... K10. I understand Chickeneaterdude was kinda cool though, but I won't call you chick any more. boy.. I can just call you K.. That's kinda Will Smith like. Or just 10, which has a bo Derek Feel. Ohhh man.. I like Chick.. But I will refrain and restrain myself. No more Chick , ooooo k10?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
O...... K10. I understand Chickeneaterdude was kinda cool though, but I won't call you chick any more. boy.. I can just call you K.. That's kinda Will Smith like. Or just 10, which has a bo Derek Feel. Ohhh man.. I like Chick.. But I will refrain and restrain myself. No more Chick , ooooo k10?

Thanks. If you're wondering "why K10?" it's not because of AMD's K10 architecture, but it's because my real life name is Kayton and K10 is what I use to abbreviate it.


----------



## AlexCuria

Got myself this case just today after almost a month waiting.









Will put up some pics as soon as I can. Still have to think how to explain my wife how the case colour changed on its own







I didn't spend any money for hobbies ...


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexCuria*


Got myself this case just today after almost a month waiting.









Will put up some pics as soon as I can. Still have to think how to explain my wife how the case colour changed on its own







I didn't spend any money for hobbies ...










Just tell your wife it's the same case, you just painted it, and if she's not a blonde you are in big trouble.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexCuria* 
Got myself this case just today after almost a month waiting.









Will put up some pics as soon as I can. Still have to think how to explain my wife how the case colour changed on its own







I didn't spend any money for hobbies ...









Wow.. Did you paint it.. and if so.. what color did you paint it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow.. Did you paint it.. and if so.. what color did you paint it. Sounds interesting.


Nah, he's saying he has to tell his wife that he painted his old case so he doesn't get in trouble for buying a new one.


----------



## Enigma8750

oohhh...Thanks K.. I was thinking maybe thats what he said after I wrote it but I wasn't sure.. Thanks again.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

hey enigma...the link on the OP on my name isnt to my profile lol.


----------



## AlexCuria

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow.. Did you paint it.. and if so.. what color did you paint it. Sounds interesting.


Haha, no I didn't paint it. I was trying to say with some humour that although I'm old enough to make my own decisions at home my wife wouldn't approve that I spent about 300$ in computer gadgets in the past month. So my idea is to make the change sort of invisible. She would only notice the case but obviously not the inside components (new GPU, new Mobo, new RAM, etc...).

My actual case is a LianLi R202 (http://www.gamerzplaza.nl/catalog/pr...products_id=33) which didn't help much cooling the inside although I'm not sure if it was the fan speed and placement.

Since I've had more than often heat problems and I'm always complaining at home, she would understand that I say that I need to change the case for something better.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040* 
hey enigma...the link on the OP on my name isnt to my profile lol.

Sorry.. Im slow.. it's Fixed... Thanks for the heads up and being a great member.

Quote:

Haha, no I didn't paint it. I was trying to say with some humour that although I'm old enough to make my own decisions at home my wife wouldn't approve that I spent about 300$ in computer gadgets in the past month. So my idea is to make the change sort of invisible. She would only notice the case but obviously not the inside components (new GPU, new Mobo, new RAM, etc...).
Yes.. Please forgive me I was having one of my Stupid moments.


----------



## PathogenX

I HAVE THE SCOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am not done with the cable management and I have a lot of modding to do
so no pics yet
but I promise


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay!!! your a New Member.. Welcome PathogenX. We are looking forward to your wire managment.. go ahead and show us a pick now and we can help you with your wire management.


----------



## PathogenX

flash 
and 
no flash

HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## Astrosteve

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j2...1/IMG_1128.jpg

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j2...1/IMG_1136.jpg

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j2...1/IMG_1135.jpg

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j2...1/IMG_1134.jpg


----------



## Enigma8750

PathogenX

There are a few things that I would do if I where you. First I would reroute the 4 pin cpu power cable under the video card. Take out the video card and run that wire under the card.

Also you need use more plastic wire ties on all multiple wire groups. and don't worry about the clutter under the Hdd.


----------



## Enigma8750

*AstroSteve's Rig.*


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


PathogenX

There are a few things that I would do if I where you. First I would reroute the 4 pin cpu power cable under the video card. Take out the video card and run that wire under the card.

Also you need use more plastic wire ties on all multiple wire groups. and don't worry about the clutter under the Hdd.


AH!
thanks for the 8 pin tip

I tried to put cables on the back but the back would not close I thought there would be a lot of clearance 
guess not... 
and yah

There is a lot I can do just got lazy LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

it happens.


----------



## kev_b

Club is growing every day.








I'm curious how many of us Scout members has or had the CM 690?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Club is growing every day.








I'm curious how many of us Scout members has or had the CM 690?


Never had any of the Cooler Master Stuff. I was always a Lian Li or custom guy. Never thought I would ever like a hundred dollar case this much but it is soooo nice.


----------



## Astrosteve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*AstroSteve's Rig.*



















Thanks for the 'Bling-Bling' Enigma....was not sure quite how to get the images right...."Thanks" and much love to us Storm Scout owners.


----------



## Enigma8750

Your welcome AstroSteve. As a team we all help each other when we need to. It is the combat Scout life insurance policy. His buddies.


----------



## Astrosteve

I was fortunate that this Asus boards position in this case for the PCI-E 2.0 slot was high enough to give me that extra clearence into the 5.25" bays for that GTX 260 video card. That card is HUGE!!! It's 10.5 inches long and a good 3/4" longer than my motherboard. It was a little tricky sliding it into this case but it fit and plenty of airflow and just looks so awesome in this case. For others looking at GTX or 4870 or 4890 cards with this case, its nice to know they fit.


----------



## r11

I have this case.

I will be honest. It is very sturdy and the paint is well done. Large CPU coolers DO interfere with the top fan but you can manage with some small adjustments.

There is not much room behind the motherboard tray and the side panel so it can be tough to hide your cables.

To tell you the truth.. I just ripped mine apart this evening. I am trying to figure out how to mount my triple 120 rad on there.
Link to the pictures here




























I have more pics if you care to see. Anyway.. I replaced the fan in the cooler (why its upside down). I also have another fan in the 5" drive bays pointing at the cooler.. Its created a really good tunnel.

Now I am putting in water though.

Anyone else have water in their scout?


----------



## iommichild

Nice - I too, just got the Scout and proceeded to take it apart. I'm painting the hard drive bay, and adding a 120mm fan to the bottom.


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r11* 
I have this case.

I will be honest. It is very sturdy and the paint is well done. Large CPU coolers DO interfere with the top fan but you can manage with some small adjustments.

There is not much room behind the motherboard tray and the side panel so it can be tough to hide your cables.

To tell you the truth.. I just ripped mine apart this evening. I am trying to figure out how to mount my triple 120 rad on there.
Link to the pictures here




























I have more pics if you care to see. Anyway.. I replaced the fan in the cooler (why its upside down). I also have another fan in the 5" drive bays pointing at the cooler.. Its created a really good tunnel.

Now I am putting in water though.

Anyone else have water in their scout?









Nice. I'm surprised that the 4870 fits in there. But I did forget how the power ports aren't on the end. I might try out putting a fan under the disc drive, good idea.

I put some CM R4's in mine and they look pretty good. I will post pics after I get my dark knight.


----------



## big111

CM Storm Scout By Big111....Thailand


----------



## kev_b

These V-8's sure look nice in these cases.


----------



## Enigma8750

Big111 you are being added to our roster of members.. If this is not your wish please PM me.. Thanks.

BTW. I love your set up. It looks really nice and Kevb has got it. I should have had a V8


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Kevb has got it. I should have had a V8
















I almost didn't catch that.


----------



## PathogenX

Did some cable management today
take a look








.
.
.


----------



## Enigma8750

*R11's Build Pictures..*

And yes, Looks like a *CoolerMaster V-10* in this BAD BOY. *But its not.*

Nice Build.


















Just Look at the Steel Skeleton on this case.. This Case is no plastic Sissy.

















_*Yea.. Its is a 4870X2.. and it fits.. uhhh huh...*_


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Did some cable management today
take a look

















A lot better man.. But you need more wire ties.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iommichild* 
Nice - I too, just got the Scout and proceeded to take it apart. I'm painting the hard drive bay, and adding a 120mm fan to the bottom.


Take pictures... Please...


----------



## PathogenX

I was surprised that the handle had steel in it i thought it was plastic
explains how i can carry 70lbs with a handle with out breaking
this case is a beast


----------



## PathogenX




----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
I was surprised that the handle had steel in it i thought it was plastic
explains how i can carry 70lbs with a handle with out breaking
this case is a beast

Your not the Only one Path.. I was like


----------



## kev_b

First thing I did when I got my case was to take it apart before I did anything, I had to see what was under the top, thats when I seen all that steel. For me taking things apart is almost as fun as putting things back together.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

There is no WAY IN HELL the 4870x2 fits without modding.....  I barely have any room with my 9.5" cards...


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Oh nvm its sticking into the drive bay lol i was like ***


----------



## Enigma8750

I know.. I was wondering how he pulled that off too.. but it still says that it is possible to fit a 4870x2 in the Slot without major mods.. He is a Scout and his case is too.


----------



## r34p3rex

I'll be joining the club tomorrow when i pick up my scout!


----------



## Spongeboy5040

can't wait ^_^


----------



## Enigma8750

I will be ready to put you on my list as soon as you do.. Welcome Scout.
Reaperx is going to be our Cue(Q) in charge of arming our Scouts troops with the special gadgets that we will need. By the way Reaper Nice build.


----------



## Haxxie

I'd like to join! Got my scout about 3 days ago. I'm terribly sorry about the extremely blurry pics, but all i have right now is a 3 year old digital camera. You just can't get a good picture with it...

Here it is: http://i41.tinypic.com/11ui07p.jpg
And the inside: http://i41.tinypic.com/1488cw.jpg
Proof that you can fit a GTX285 in it: http://i39.tinypic.com/11lklxl.jpg

Hell, i could fit two of those in there if i wanted to.

And as you can tell from the pictures, cable management really isn't my strongest point... Also i'll never get a non-modular PSU again. Ever.


----------



## Enigma8750

Haxxie is a new member of the Official CoolerMaster Storm Scout Club.

Welcome aboard.









*Yea.. That is a GeForce 285 in there..*

















*Boy That's tight! But it fits.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Haxxie?

Did you have to do any cutting or Modding to fit that 285 in the case or did it just fit?

Intel needed.

Thanks.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Im thinkin tri-sli GTX300 series for my next upgrade...anybody think i'll have fitting issues? like with the powercables and all.


----------



## Enigma8750

No.. I dont. The farther you go down the case the more room your gonna have, but your gonna have to have a 1000 W PSU to push those cards or more. I suggest the

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817194046
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=251
I have this one on my Main PC and its stout.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139007


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Haxxie?

Did you have to do any cutting or Modding to fit that 285 in the case or did it just fit?

Intel needed.

Thanks.

It fits. its tight, but it does fit. Around 1mm of space left, no kidding. And it does not go into the drive bays as some might think.

Also i could, as i said, fit two of those in there.


----------



## abdidas

I ordered this case, replacing my tempest which i dont like so much. As this case has plastic feet does it vibrate and make noise. ANY ONE?

Will a true ultra 120 watever cpu cooler fit this case when both side fans are installed.


----------



## Haxxie

Mine doesn't. And you can always put something under them if you'd like to.


----------



## abdidas

Will a true ultra 120 watever cpu cooler fit this case when both side fans are installed.


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
Will a true ultra 120 watever cpu cooler fit this case when both side fans are installed.

I don't know about that one, but you CAN fit a V10 in there. And it's huge. Actually, this case seems to fit ANYTHING...


----------



## iommichild

I think I'm going nix the idea of adding a 120mm fan to the bottom. I took some measurements, and while it would fit with my current powersupply (barely), if I upgrade to a bigger PSU down the road, I would be screwed. Instead, I'm going to make a new plexiglass window with one centered spot for a single 120mm a la Bill Owens' mod.


----------



## Haxxie

This question would propably fit better in the modding forum, but uh... I feel more comfortable asking it here.

Im thinking of getting a purple UV cold cathode for my scout. But the only uv-sensitive thing i have in there is my an AC Ryan purple blackfire fan. Think it will look good if i put the cold cathode in there? Will it actually light up anything but the fan? Should i go for a normal purple cold cathode instead?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



This question would propably fit better in the modding forum, but uh... I feel more comfortable asking it here.

Im thinking of getting a purple UV cold cathode for my scout. But the only uv-sensitive thing i have in there is my an AC Ryan purple blackfire fan. Think it will look good if i put the cold cathode in there? Will it actually light up anything but the fan? Should i go for a normal purple cold cathode instead?
__________________


Go with red or Purple for this case.. If you do go UV then accent it with a blue or purple and you will get the effect you want. If I were you the cold cathodes are really cheap so buy a set of each color and mix and match till you get the effect you want then sell the other cold cathodes to your friends to recover you money. But buy the pairs. Don't go any longer than 12 inches. The 4 inch size is the best for the Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


I ordered this case, replacing my tempest which i dont like so much. As this case has plastic feet does it vibrate and make noise. ANY ONE?



The only thing that makes noise on mine is the aftermarket fans I put on the outside. other that that this thing is almost silent. The stock fans are nice!

Quote:



Will a true ultra 120 watever cpu cooler fit this case when both side fans are installed.










Yes I think so.. But I have no intel on that particular part. Please Advise...


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Go with red or Purple for this case.. If you do go UV then accent it with a blue or purple and you will get the effect you want. If I were you the cold cathodes are really cheap so buy a set of each color and mix and match till you get the effect you want then sell the other cold cathodes to your friends to recover you money. But buy the pairs. And the not longer than 12 inches. The 4 inch size is the best for the Scout.


Hey, I just bought a 1900$ computer, I dont have unlimited money D: I'll buy 2 purple and 2 red ones, non-UV to be on the safe side. If i put a purple one on the bottom (where the purple fan is) and a red one on the top, do you think it will be red on the top and purple on the bottom, or just a mix of red and purple in the whole computer?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haxxie*


I don't know about that one, but you CAN fit a V10 in there. And it's huge. Actually, this case seems to fit ANYTHING...



I agree but just barely. The engineers must have figured the least amount of space necessary to fit parts in this box.


----------



## abdidas

Am having doubts of ordering this. I feel like am downgrading from a tempest.
Could someone tell me how the air flow is. cause i was getting high temperature with the nzxt tempest and that case it bigger and has 6 fans.

3(max 5) vs 6 fans

I think am going mad


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haxxie*


Hey, I just bought a 1900$ computer, I dont have unlimited money D: I'll buy 2 purple and 2 red ones, non-UV to be on the safe side. If i put a purple one on the bottom (where the purple fan is) and a red one on the top, do you think it will be red on the top and purple on the bottom, or just a mix of red and purple in the whole computer?










you cant afford another 20 euro.. I understand it's a nice build








For this effect I used the OCZ power supply with red light inside it. Two fans on the door red leds x4 per fan=8 + 1 12 inch Cold cathode at the top.

Mixing colors is not that bad though. Here is an example.









With this effect I used an RGB Effect. Red + Green cold cathodes (12 inch) and Blue 4 Led fan at the top. 120mm.

Here is the window. This window is not tinted.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


Am having doubts of ordering this. I feel like am downgrading from a tempest.
Could someone tell me how the air flow is. cause i was getting high temperature with the nzxt tempest and that case it bigger and has 6 fans.

3(max 5) vs 6 fans

I think am going mad










I think you are too.







Your not downgrading.. Your upgrading big time. But lets see.










Filled with goodies.










And two 120 fans at the top.. Question are they loud?










The wire management for the scout is great. The rear access to the back of the CPU for cooler changing is great.









This is a 140 mm fan and its quiet. Also the front fan is also silent and 140 mm.

I can see your delema but I have to say in my opinion you cant go wrong with the CM Scout.


----------



## r34p3rex

I went to microcenter this morning, ready to pick up the case, and guess what? there was a fire there last night so the cleanup crew won't let anyone in today


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


I went to microcenter this morning, ready to pick up the case, and guess what? there was a fire there last night so the cleanup crew won't let anyone in today











Its the enemies plotting against you to keep you from your prize.. Darn commie owners trying to recover low product sales by getting the insurance company to give them a big fat check. Should be able to get the case now for 39.99 + tax. LOL. Sorry you didn't get your case man..


----------



## abdidas

yh you right, the fans on the tempest are not loud but do make a humming of air sound.

They dont seem to intake that much air but there is more fans and all comes with the case. Either way my experience with the case, i don't like it so much any more. dull look + not as great air flow as advertised. also the cable management aint as good and you are forced to install psu facing up. the case is tacky and feels cheap. So many bad points man. You made me think, i will get the scout and be happy with its astonishing looks







TY

Hopefully i will post some images when i set it up


----------



## Enigma8750

I have to tell you abdidas, that you won't have any of the problems that you stated above with the Scout. I usually build with Lian Li and I love my Scout. Its anything but cheaply made. Actually in my mind its better than the Antec 900 black. And if you wanted to upgrade from the scout you will have to pay twice the money.. Like the antec 1200 or the CM Stacker.


----------



## abdidas

I hope i will love it as much as you do. I will be sure to say my opinion when i get it on tuesday. In the mean time i dont wanna get over excited.

1. What do you think about this or the antec 902?

2. Will i be able to upgrade as i go on with this case. ( I hope graphics cards dont get bigger)

3. Is it possible to add to more red led side fans and connect them to the button that switches the leds off?


----------



## Enigma8750

1. *What do you think about this or the antec 902?*
Both of these case have their good and bad side. the 902 is probably better wind machine and also dust collector. you should see my son's 900. You have to wipe the front every week.

2. *Will i be able to upgrade as i go on with this case.* ( I hope graphics cards dont get bigger)
I just got intel in today about the EVGA 285 fit with 1 mm to spare. Im not gonna lie this is a tight case. But they fit and a 4870 X 2 fits as long as the power connections are not on the very end. Then you have a problem.

3. I*s it possible to add to more red led side fans and connect them to the button that switches the leds off?*
Yes it is possible but its going to require that you buy the dual line CM fans. Otherwise your gonna have to add another switch on the back. The perfect place is right under the handle of the side panel. There is a pilot hole there already and I fit a cold cathode switch into there and it works great and its easy to get to.


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
I hope i will love it as much as you do. I will be sure to say my opinion when i get it on tuesday. In the mean time i dont wanna get over excited.

1. What do you think about this or the antec 902?

2. Will i be able to upgrade as i go on with this case. ( I hope graphics cards dont get bigger)

3. Is it possible to add to more red led side fans and connect them to the button that switches the leds off?

1. IDK

2. You will be able to upgrade. Since the bays are sideways it actually has more room than some cases, as far as mid's go.

3. You could rewire it but it would be complicated. You would have to run new wires for the LED's. I really did like being able to turn the lights off when I used the stock fans (which suck btw) though.


----------



## abdidas

Is it difficult to do this am a newb.
what exactly is the dual line cm fans. I went on the storm scout site and they recommend these: http://www.coolermaster.com/products...detail&id=6037
Dont know if they are dual line or not


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
Is it difficult to do this am a newb.
what exactly is the dual line cm fans. I went on the storm scout site and they recommend these: http://www.coolermaster.com/products...detail&id=6037
Dont know if they are dual line or not

No those aren't. Very nice fans though. I'm pretty sure the fans in the Scout are the only ones with a separate LED wire.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
Is it difficult to do this am a newb.
what exactly is the dual line cm fans. I went on the storm scout site and they recommend these: http://www.coolermaster.com/products...detail&id=6037
Dont know if they are dual line or not

yes. I believe these are the ones that you can control the lights with. The small square plug is the light switch wires and they should plug into the wireing harness in the back.


----------



## abdidas

What you mean at the back, is it not possibe to do it at the front where the button is, so that when i press that button all the fans turn off.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yes it is possible.. .. the wire from the switch comes down and plugs into all the fans of the unit. That is where you will plug this one. It half way up the back of that wire harness in the back of the Scout.









The yellow and black molex plug is for just the fan blades and the other switch plug is around there but not able to be seen from this view but that controls the lighting circuit.


----------



## PathogenX

is the top fan supposed to light up?
Beucase the top fan has the dual molex but i only plugged in one
i love the whole turning off the lights
but the lights are dim and the window is tinted you barley see light lol


----------



## abdidas

So there is a wire that comes down from the light switch button. And the led fans connect to this wire. So they need seperate wire for led and not combined with the power right?. Also is there any free connectors on the wire from the button, so you can it can control the extra led fans.


----------



## Tohdman

The ones that control the light are the tiny 2pin connectors. Using the adapter that comes with the R4 doesn't work.


----------



## abdidas

I think there is only 2 number of fans that can be controled by the led button.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


So there is a wire that comes down from the light switch button. And the led fans connect to this wire. So they need seperate wire for led and not combined with the power right?.


That is absolutly right.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


Also is there any free connectors on the wire from the button, so you can it can control the extra led fans.


That I don't know but if you have to hand wire it just match all the wire colors from the switch circuit. I would say your best bet is to take your switch wires and put them together into one wire at the fans. Then send that one plug back to the the wire harness in the back. It will make it easier to pull the side panel. Also if you could find some quick release plugs to mound low in the case you would make it easier for you take off the side panel for upgrades. Otherwise you will have to take off the back panel first and then unplug the light switch and then remove the front side panel.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*











I think there is only 2 number of fans that can be controled by the led button.


I think that your right. abdidas but a quick trip to radio shack will fix all that in about an hour.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*











I think there is only 2 number of fans that can be controled by the led button.


So coolermaster did not include a option to control the led on/off of the side fans. So it can only be done by wiring.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


is the top fan supposed to light up?
Beucase the top fan has the dual molex but i only plugged in one 
i love the whole turning off the lights 
but the lights are dim and the window is tinted you barley see light lol


good question. I don't think it is lighted.. mine isnt. It might have a controller that changes the voltage to the fan from 7 vdc to 12 vdc.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohdman*


I really did like being able to turn the lights off when I used the stock fans (*which suck btw*) though.










Is this really true, the stock fans on the case suck


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


So coolermaster did not include a option to control the led on/off of the side fans. So it can only be done by wiring.










Yes that is a given.. but its not rocket science. On a switch you have a constantly powered wire and the other one is only active when the switch is activated. Easy as pie. it will be an hour job. And you will love it.


----------



## abdidas

Again. Are the stock fans really no good. As some of you say they suck.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


Is this really true, the stock fans on the case suck











Yes they suck and they blow. They are fans. They are not server high cfm fans but they do the job. and cooler master went for silent instead of windy. The case stays cool especially if you install the side fans.


----------



## Enigma8750

okay the wife wants to play Scrabble now.. And who am I to keep her waiting. If you have anymore questions for me, Please leave them here and I will get back to them tonight. God Willing..

Bless you all.
Enigma


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 







you cant afford another 20 euro.. I understand it's a nice build








For this effect I used the OCZ power supply with red light inside it. Two fans on the door red leds x4 per fan=8 + 1 12 inch Cold cathode at the top.

While that looks nice, i don't want to go all red. Think it will look nice if i put a purple 4 inch cold cathode at the bottom and one red at the top? Or do i need more to get that kind of strong lightning?


----------



## Enigma8750

Its really not as bright as it looks I used a slower shutter speed on my camera to get a brighter effect. Yea.. the purple and the black light would go good in there if you put the Purple at the top and the black light on the back wall. I know.. You said you were not going to get black light but if you have any color in your case at all the blacklight will accent it. But otherwise it is a matter of what YOU like so try different light combinations. I always have a customer over for an hour at this point and we change lighting configuration with scotch tape and then when I find a combo that the customer likes, then I make the decision permanent.


----------



## r34p3rex

Woot, going back to microcenter in an hour... hopefully it didn't catch on fire last night again


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. I hope you get it.. you will love it and the fire smell will add to the overall aura of the case..


----------



## seven9st surfer

i saw that kev b was just about the only one to have routed the 4 (or 8) pin power cord at the top behind the mobo:

original pics

Anyone know if you have to mod anything to get that to work, or are most 4/8-pin power cords generally not long enough? It seems like you could fit it through the big CPU hole, but i just want to make sure. I'm really close to buying this case, but I want to make sure that ALL of my cables can be routed easily. Thanks!

EDIT: Also, forgot to ask if anyone has put in a TRUE. Just want to make sure it'll fit before I buy


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


i saw that kev b was just about the only one to have routed the 4 (or 8) pin power cord at the top behind the mobo:

original pics

Anyone know if you have to mod anything to get that to work, or are most 4/8-pin power cords generally not long enough? It seems like you could fit it through the big CPU hole, but i just want to make sure. I'm really close to buying this case, but I want to make sure that ALL of my cables can be routed easily. Thanks!

EDIT: Also, forgot to ask if anyone has put in a TRUE. Just want to make sure it'll fit before I buy


I went thru the cpu hole, it was not a problem and with the psu I have it's plenty long enough, the only mod I made was the hole that the front usb wires pass thru, I had to open it up a bit so I could run the 24 pin on the back side. I have mine torn apart right now, this week end I'm going for the AMD 940 BE and the Megahalems cooler.
I think you are going to like this case seven9st surfer.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I went thru the cpu hole, it was not a problem and with the psu I have it's plenty long enough, the only mod I made was the hole that the front usb wires pass thru, I had to open it up a bit so I could run the 24 pin on the back side. I have mine torn apart right now, this week end I'm going for the AMD 940 BE and the Megahalems cooler.
I think you are going to like this case seven9st surfer.










thanks for the reply! not sure what you mean about the mod though. you had to open up a hole to fit the 24-pin behind the mobo?

EDIT: nevermind, i see what you're talking about with the hole! how did you do it? hole saw or dremmel or what?

DOUBLE EDIT: sorry, random question. how is the acrylic window attached? is it screws like the Antec 900? reason I ask is because I'm not a huge fan of the slits cut in it, and I don't plan on installing any fans there, so I was hoping to just replace the acrylic with a clean piece. any info? thanks!


----------



## Enigma8750

The side window is held on by black plastic rivets.. If you plan to replace the window I would first take off the window and then use it as a template. But I would put some window tint on it from the local wal mart or Auto Zone. Or if your really resourceful get some Gold tint. That would look great.

*Comment.* I saw your work seven9st surfer and I am VERY Impressed. What you did with that Antec 900 was really amazing. Nice Prep. But I tell you. You will love this case. and I dont think that you will have any wire managment issues. BTW. Loved the Triple Monitor Thread. Really Imaginative. You are most welcome aboard. Please notify us when you get your Scout.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


thanks for the reply! not sure what you mean about the mod though. you had to open up a hole to fit the 24-pin behind the mobo?

EDIT: nevermind, i see what you're talking about with the hole! how did you do it? hole saw or dremmel or what?

DOUBLE EDIT: sorry, random question. how is the acrylic window attached? is it screws like the Antec 900? reason I ask is because I'm not a huge fan of the slits cut in it, and I don't plan on installing any fans there, so I was hoping to just replace the acrylic with a clean piece. any info? thanks!


I just used a nibbler that I got at micro center.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The side window is held on by black plastic rivets.. If you plan to replace the window I would first take off the window and then use it as a template. But I would put some window tint on it from the local wal mart or Auto Zone. Or if your really resourceful get some Gold tint. That would look great.

*Comment.* I saw your work seven9st surfer and I am VERY Impressed. What you did with that Antec 900 was really amazing. Nice Prep. But I tell you. You will love this case. and I dont think that you will have any wire managment issues. BTW. Loved the Triple Monitor Thread. Really Imaginative. You are most welcome aboard. Please notify us when you get your Scout.


Thanks for the info, and I never thought of doing the tint thing, I'll definitely look into doing that.

And thanks for the kind words! I was really happy with the 900 mod thing until it all came together at the end. The Plasti-Dip really tended to peel, especially the HDD bays. Also, there really wasn't enough room behind the mobo tray to really do a good routing job.

I still love the triple-monitor setup tho, and I just recently put in a backlight.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I just used a nibbler that I got at micro center.


awesome, i think i have one laying around here somewhere... Thanks for the help!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I just used a nibbler that I got at micro center.


I have a Nibbler but I have never tried it out before. Is it easy to work with and does it cut clean? If you can get me some pictures of the job after the nibbler I would be most Greatful.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have a Nibbler but I have never tried it out before. Is it easy to work with and does it cut clean? If you can get me some pictures of the job after the nibbler I would be most Greatful.


Me too. I got some sleeving coming in and I'm gonna take my rig apart again for that so it'd be nice to see how clean it cuts/punches/nibbles.


----------



## Enigma8750

I am interested as well. I bought one when I first started Modding but I just used my Dremel because it was faster but it seems that the nibbler would be a more precision device than the Dremel. But I can't wait to see. Please take some shots for me and let us all know what you think of the Nibbler tool.


----------



## s.p.a.n.k.

Hey everyone! I'm gonna be getting my Scout pretty soon and I have a couple questions. First off, big111 has his rig pictures up on page 14 and it looks like he has 2 R4 fans installed on the side panel with the V8 installed as well. According to CM this isn't possible with a cooler this size...either those are skinny 25x25x12 fans that look like R4s or hes playing mind tricks on me :/ Could someone with a V8 give me the clearance from the side panel on an i7 system? Also, how good (CFM, dB) and bright are the R4 fans compared to the stock ones? They're rated at 90 CFM / 19 dB but that seems sketchy to me...I would be willing to sacrifice turning the LEDs off for much better airflow if the R4s make a difference. Lastly, could anyone recommend a good cold cathode combination? I wanted to make the main chassis area red and put green cathodes behind the mobo tray to accent behind the HDD bay and through the mobo tray holes...that'd look so tight! I don't think I'll benefit from UV cathodes because I have no UV reacting parts. Here's the innerds I'm getting as well, prices courtesy of Newegg of course...what do you guys think?

-CM Scout case (as if it weren't obvious LOL) - $100
-WD Caviar Black 1TB - $100
-EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 AR SLI'ed with my current EVGA 260 192MB SSC Edition) - $160
-OCZ Platinum 6GB Triple Channel DDR3 1600 7-7-7-24 - $100
-Foxconn BloodRage mobo (it only has 3 dimms but great black/red theme to match the rest of the system)
-i7 920 - $280
-BFG ES-800w PSU that I already own - $FREE
-Vista Ultimate 64bit - $190 (comes with free 7 upgrade!)
-Cooler Master V8 - $60
-Cooler Master R4 120mm fans---2 (or 1) for side panel depending on CPU cooler clearance, one for my V8 cooler replacement, and one for exaust - $36
-Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm fans---1 intake and 1 for top - $24
-----$1040 total, without shipping. Not bad!-----


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s.p.a.n.k.*


Hey everyone! I'm gonna be getting my Scout pretty soon and I have a couple questions. First off, big111 has his rig pictures up on page 14 and it looks like he has 2 R4 fans installed on the side panel with the V8 installed as well. According to CM this isn't possible with a cooler this size...either those are skinny 25x25x12 fans that look like R4s or hes playing mind tricks on me :/ Could someone with a V8 give me the clearance from the side panel on an i7 system?*I don't have a V8 but I know that the top fan won't fit with it on.* Also, how good (CFM, dB) and bright are the R4 fans compared to the stock ones? They're rated at 90 CFM / 19 dB but that seems sketchy to me...I would be willing to sacrifice turning the LEDs off for much better airflow if the R4s make a difference. *The R4 are amazing fans. The LEDs are about the same brightness or may be a little brighter. They're really quiet and they do move a lot of air. I don't think they're 19 dBa. I'm pretty sure they're 23 dBa at max RPM(2000)*Lastly, could anyone recommend a good cold cathode combination? I wanted to make the main chassis area red and put green cathodes behind the mobo tray to accent behind the HDD bay and through the mobo tray holes...that'd look so tight! I don't think I'll benefit from UV cathodes because I have no UV reacting parts. Here's the innerds I'm getting as well, prices courtesy of Newegg of course...what do you guys think?*I'd do red and yellow but it's just how I am*

-CM Scout case (as if it weren't obvious LOL) - $100
-WD Caviar Black 1TB - $100
-EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 AR SLI'ed with my current EVGA 260 192MB SSC Edition) - $160 *I'm not sure if SLI will work but if it does, they'll both clock to the same clocks of the lower clock ones*
-OCZ Platinum 6GB Triple Channel DDR3 1600 7-7-7-24 - $100
-Foxconn BloodRage mobo (it only has 3 dimms but great black/red theme to match the rest of the system)
-i7 920 - $280
-BFG ES-800w PSU that I already own - $FREE
-Vista Ultimate 64bit - $190 (comes with free 7 upgrade!)*great choice!*
-Cooler Master V8 - $60*Lot of people love this but for 15 bucks less you can get a better cooler (The Mugen 2). I do understand that lot of people go for V8s for their looks and their good performance so if it's that combo, you're fine.*
-Cooler Master R4 120mm fans---2 (or 1) for side panel depending on CPU cooler clearance, one for my V8 cooler replacement, and one for exaust - $36
-Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm fans---1 intake and 1 for top - $24
-----$1040 total, without shipping. Not bad!-----


Replied.


----------



## kev_b

Here's some pictures where I used a nibbler.


----------



## Tyorik

Will the CM V10 fit in this case?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
DOUBLE EDIT: sorry, random question. how is the acrylic window attached? is it screws like the Antec 900? reason I ask is because I'm not a huge fan of the slits cut in it, and I don't plan on installing any fans there, so I was hoping to just replace the acrylic with a clean piece. any info? thanks!

I would like to replace mine to but I have no good way of cutting it out, maybe a new table band saw is in my future.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I would like to replace mine to but I have no good way of cutting it out, maybe a new table band saw is in my future.









Enigma8750 said it was just held on by plastic rivets. if they're rivets you could just drill them out, right? does anyone have a pic of the backside of the panel? maybe a closeup of the actual rivets?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tyorik* 
Will the CM V10 fit in this case?

yes, you can


YouTube - Cooler Master - Scout Mid tower Case Review





at 7:28, the guy starts talkign about it a bit. says it was a really tight fit, but you _can_ get it in there.


----------



## Enigma8750

The plastic rivets are slightly mushroomed at the end. You could possibly push them out from the back to front and then once 1/2 of them are out You would be able to just pull the rest out by pulling slightly on the windows.
If your careful you might be able to save the rivets for the next window but I would bet that at least one would break.
PS. IF you want to drill them out that will work but drill from the front to the back. and only drill enough to remove the head and then stop. But it should not be nessesary. Actually a very small pair of needle nose pliers would do the trick.

Also thanks KEV B for the Intel on the Nibbler. I was very impressed with the orange backed hole at the top. Really Clean. Thanks Alot.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The plastic rivets are slightly mushroomed at the end. You could possibly push them out from the back to front and then once 1/2 of them are out You would be able to just pull the rest out by pulling slightly on the windows.
If your careful you might be able to save the rivets for the next window but I would bet that at least one would break.
PS. IF you want to drill them out that will work but drill from the front to the back. and only drill enough to remove the head and then stop. But it should not be nessesary. Actually a very small pair of needle nose pliers would do the trick.

Also thanks KEV B for the Intel on the Nibbler. I was very impressed with the orange backed hole at the top. Really Clean. Thanks Alot.


I took out some of my plastic "rivets" last night. They were easy to take out and put back in. I actually don't think you'd break em if you took em out but maybe I was just too gentle.


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I took out some of my plastic "rivets" last night. They were easy to take out and put back in. I actually don't think you'd break em if you took em out but maybe I was just too gentle.


Yeah they are really simple to take out. There is two parts to them, you just push the bottom through a bit and it sort of releases it mushroom status then you can just pull them out.


----------



## s.p.a.n.k.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Replied.


Thanks! Sorry about the huge post...I'm investing over a grand in this thing and had some general questions I needed answered before getting it...a grand+ is a good chunk of change I'd say! Do you have an explanation for big111's rig though? I swear those are both R4 fans on his side panel...

One more question...sorry







. Could anyone recommend some quality 140mm fans for replacements? The medium speed Scythe Kazes I mentioned above were the best I could find in terms of air movement and noise (rated at 62 CFM and 26dB), but still fall short of the 120mm R4s in performance...should I just get R4s for the intake and top exaust as well? It'll be cheaper and, on paper, will perform better than any 140mm fans I've found on the internet.

I'm ordering the parts next week and building it within the next 2-4 weeks, so I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## Enigma8750

I would like to tell you that i know something about 140mm fans. I don't I know that if you make these changes to the fans you will loose a lot of red lighting as the lighting in the case come from the fans. The fans that you mentioned sound incredable especially at 26 db. For that CFM Thats great. The stock fans are not barn burners but they are silent. Also if you decide to put new fans in this case, do it first as you will not have room to do anything once your MB is installed.


----------



## abdidas

HEY, I got my scout on tuesday opened it today and its looking hot hot hot. Much better looking than the tempest, its also smaller in a weird way. Either way it looks really good cant wait till i set it up soon.


----------



## K10

Yeah, it's really tight which is good and bad in ways. I love it!


----------



## abdidas

i think they put used too much space on the thick top and front panel thats why its tight. BUT I CANT COMPLAIN ONE BIT WITH THIS LOVERLY LOOKING PRODUCT very good use of money.


----------



## MadMaxX25

dominick moresco dominick moresco
Here I am, a Proud Storm ScoutÂ© owner after many months of reading.
I was either going for the scout or the panzer box. the scout won me over.
enough talking here are some pictures, I threw all this together in a couple of hours, it was getting late so i didnt do as much as i wanted.








™







™







™







™







™
dominick moresco dominick moresco







™

dominick moresco


----------



## r34p3rex

Got my rig built! My only complaint with this case is that the 140MM fan on top is useless if you use any form of upgraded cooling







I ended up moving the 140mm fan to the 5.25'' drive rack area as an intake


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
HEY, I got my scout on tuesday opened it today and its looking hot hot hot. Much better looking than the tempest, its also smaller in a weird way. Either way it looks really good cant wait till i set it up soon.























Welcome to the club.. I'm glad you went with the Scout. *Your gonna Love IT*.


----------



## K10

I wonder if you could mount a 240 rad on the left side panel. I think if you had the fans outside of the case with grills on it it'd work fine.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Got my rig built! My only complaint with this case is that the 140MM fan on top is useless if you use any form of upgraded cooling







I ended up moving the 140mm fan to the 5.25'' drive rack area as an intake


Welcome aboard..


----------



## abdidas

Beautiful case i gotta tell ya. I installed it with a brand new ga-ep45-ud3r and my temps on my q6600 had gone down by more than 10'C and that is compared to a tempest which has 6 fans and is bigger vs the 3 on the scout + smaller. strange indeed. i love the handle makes it easier to move even though i dont go to lan parties







. Still the cable management for me was horrible. I got the corsair 650w tx and too many cable no wer to hide LOL. I did a fairly rough install good enough for now. Clean it up later on.








some random pics:

































Thanks Enigma 4 the help.


----------



## Enigma8750

Your welcome abdidas. Glad to help you.. Welcome to the Club and looking forward to your help on the team.


----------



## Monsk

Hi, I am going to buy the Storm Scout from newegg, and I was wondering which power supply to get with it. Originally I was going to get the 1000W tpq antec psu, but I don't need that much power at all. I'd prefer modular and I found a nice 700W OCZ one, but some reviews said that the cables were too short for good management? Any recommendations?


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monsk* 
Hi, I am going to buy the Storm Scout from newegg, and I was wondering which power supply to get with it. Originally I was going to get the 1000W tpq antec psu, but I don't need that much power at all. I'd prefer modular and I found a nice 700W OCZ one, but some reviews said that the cables were too short for good management? Any recommendations?

All i can say is don't get the TX750w.


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371012
1.








*Antec TruePower Quattro TPQ-1000 1000W Continuous Power ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply* - *Retail $181.49*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817151067
2.








*SeaSonic M12D SS-850 850W* ATX12V V2.3/EPS12V V2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Retail *$179.99*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139007
3.








*CORSAIR CMPSU-1000HX 1000W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply* - Retail $229.99


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haxxie* 
All i can say is don't get the TX750w.

why's that?


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
why's that?

Because Its not modular and there is so many cable. No where to hide them.








I got the 650 TX


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
Because Its not modular and there is so many cable. No where to hide them.








I got the 650 TX









yea,, With this case modular is the way to go.


----------



## PathogenX

yea i regret not going modular

there are so many cables I am not using there stuffed in places


----------



## Monsk

Even if modular, will the cables be long enough for good management?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
Because Its not modular and there is so many cable. No where to hide them.








I got the 650 TX









ah, gotcha. ive got the tx750, and its been great so far. but yeah, there are a lot of really long cables


----------



## Enigma8750

My corsair 1000 has long cables.. heck My other case is as tall as the ABS Canyon and it strings up good.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Finally got my case yesterday and got my system re-built. First thing I did was make a new, clean window from some 1/8" acrylic at Home Depot, then I enlarged the factory hole for all the front-panel wires so the 24-pin power cord could fit through. I've still got some sleeving and wire management to do, but I'm pretty happy with my first rushed attempt. If anyone's interested, I can post the mini-worklog for the window. Just let me know. And on to the pics:





































Suggestions/comments would be great. Oh, and I love this case. It's got the size and feel of the 900, but better cable management, tool-less drive bays, and a sturdy handle. My only complaint is that there wasn't enough room for me to mount my TRUE vertically. But looking at the airflow design for this case, it might work out better to be mounted horizontally. We'll see. Overall, well done, Cooler Master


----------



## kev_b

That window looks great! I really have to get around to doing mine like that.


----------



## Gilbert Coquard

I just bought one of these bad boys a few days ago, and they look fantastic.

Only problem for me is my cable management sucks. I'd never done it before, and it was getting late, so i just stuck the side panels back on and thought i'd just go back to it another day.

Then i found this thread off another website, so i'd like to thank you all for the pics you have posted, as its really gave me some ideas on how to make it better.

ps... what speeds do the stock fans run at? just cause i can't connect them to my motherboard, so i don't have any idea how fast *rpm* they are going.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gilbert Coquard* 
I just bought one of these bad boys a few days ago, and they look fantastic.

Only problem for me is my cable management sucks. I'd never done it before, and it was getting late, so i just stuck the side panels back on and thought i'd just go back to it another day.

Then i found this thread off another website, so i'd like to thank you all for the pics you have posted, as its really gave me some ideas on how to make it better.

ps... what speeds do the stock fans run at? just cause i can't connect them to my motherboard, so i don't have any idea how fast *rpm* they are going.

glad the thread could help you out

and it looks like the fans run at 1200 rpm, according to this review. says it at the bottom of the page in the last 3 paragraphs

PS - welcome to the site! if you want, you can fill in your system specs (through the user control panel) so people can better help you out in the future if you have any more questions


----------



## PathogenX

Did you guys see this


YouTube - #1075 - Thermaltake Element G Case Video Review





I HATE TT
they are such a ****ty company always ripping of other companies with ****ty ripoffs.

There are so many ideas stolen from the scout
pisses me off...

@seven9st surfer

dude thats a beautiful window
wish i could do that i have no tools and i am sure to mess up
it looks way better then the tinted ***** IMO!

lol we have the same psu
cable management is a b*tch with that case and that psu
I have a lot to work on still.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
@seven9st surfer

dude thats a beautiful window
wish i could do that i have no tools and i am sure to mess up
it looks way better then the tinted ***** IMO!

lol we have the same psu
cable management is a b*tch with that case and that psu
I have a lot to work on still.

thanks man. its really not that hard to make the window. only tools i used were a dremmel with a cutting wheel and a drill for the holes (could use a dremmel for that, too, actually). and i'm actually toying with the idea of tinting it with some cheap stuff from walmart or something. not sure yet, but i actually kinda like the tint









also, i want to add a false floor to hide the PSU and all the cables. kinda like what i did with my 900 in the first link in my sig


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
thanks man. its really not that hard to make the window. only tools i used were a dremmel with a cutting wheel and a drill for the holes (could use a dremmel for that, too, actually). and i'm actually toying with the idea of tinting it with some cheap stuff from walmart or something. not sure yet, but i actually kinda like the tint









also, i want to add a false floor to hide the PSU and all the cables. kinda like what i did with my 900 in the first link in my sig

Yea I was thinking of something like that
but i wish i had the summer I am going on vacation







so i have not time
and i am studying for the compTIA A+
Looking at your pic
the wires are shown a lot more with the clear side with the tint you cant see anything lol


----------



## Enigma8750

I want one of those break away fan connector on the side of that thermaltake. I bet you could buy it in their accessories thread on their site. I also Thought the same thing Path. They stole from the 560, the Storm Sniper and the Storm Scout and I love the fact that you can change the LED colors on the fly. the cable routing clips were also really neato. But If I bought that case I would have to mod it. Its too plain and lacks the charisma that the Storm has.. But that is my opinion.

Also Surfer, You can put all the pictures you want on this thread. That is what it is for. Thank for the intel on the new window and I like the clear. I thought about it. You are in Florida. I know there is a tint shop somewhere in town. Take out your window and clean it by hand with Dawn Dish washing liquid and water until all the dust is gone and then take it over to one of the tint shops in the area. Tell him you are entering the case in a competition and you may get a tinting for free if you say that you will put his name on your Thank you list. There is a Gold tint that used to be really popular but no one asks for it anymore. Tell him you want that.. Last time I did that the guy gave me 6 feet of it for free and it works great. I am still using it.

Thanks all.
Enigma


----------



## seven9st surfer

alright, for anyone who's interested, heres the quick log for my window mod.

First off, here's the back of the plastic rivets holding the window on










They were incredibly easy to remove and replace. You just have to push down the center, and it de-mushrooms, and pops right out. I used a screwdriver










Then I traced out the pattern on 1/8" acrylic from Home Depot










After about 30 minutes with a Dremel, I've got the outline. I used a cutting wheel to get the shape, and a sanding drum to round off the corners and clean up the edges










Holes drilled, also using the original window as a template










Gotta be careful to drill slowly. I got going a bit fast, and here's the result. Luckily, its small enough to where the lip of the window hides most of the crack










Installed, and about to be riveted. Fits like a glove!










Happy with the results. The entire project took about an hour.



















Hope this can help someone, because I tried looking for any projects that had been done like this before I started, and couldn't find anything


----------



## Enigma8750

Noticed that crack in the plexi when you drilled it. I'll bet you have to drill really slow to not get the cracks.. Do you have any advice on drilling without the cracking?


----------



## Enigma8750

This window looks... sooo Good.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


There are so many ideas stolen from the scout 
pisses me off...


Calm down. TT has some really nice cases like the Spedo. They do have their fair share of stealing designs but it does look like a great case. I love how they're one of the few companies basically only making black interior cases. Most if not all companies have taken a thing or two from another.

Also, I think this case is more of a rip off of the storm *sniper*.

@seven9st surfer

How much did that sheet of acrylic cost? My side fans are dust magnets and I may do what you did.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Noticed that crack in the plexi when you drilled it. I'll bet you have to drill really slow to not get the cracks.. Do you have any advice on drilling without the cracking?

What I did for the most part (except for the one hole, where I just got carried away) was start drilling a little just to get a pilot hole going, then get your drill going full speed, and apply light, constant pressure. Not much more than the weight of drill, I'd say. It might take about 10-15 seconds to drill through 1/8", but the hole will be clean, and won't crack. Hope that helps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
How much did that sheet of acrylic cost? My side fans are dust magnets and I may do what you did.

It was dirt cheap, like $5 for a 2'x4' sheet. I found it at Home Depot by the window area.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


What I did for the most part (except for the one hole, where I just got carried away) was start drilling a little just to get a pilot hole going, then get your drill going full speed, and apply light, constant pressure. Not much more than the weight of drill, I'd say. It might take about 10-15 seconds to drill through 1/8", but the hole will be clean, and won't crack. Hope that helps


It does. Plexi has its little quirks. Like scoring and breaking it in a complete straight line.

Quote:



It was dirt cheap, like $5 for a 2'x4' sheet. I found it at Home Depot by the window area.



Lowes has it too...


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


It was dirt cheap, like $5 for a 2'x4' sheet. I found it at Home Depot by the window area.


Nice, thanks. +rep









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Lowes has it too...










No Lowes on my island AFAIK


----------



## kev_b

IChanged out my cpu cooler for the Megahlem with 1 to a Scythe S-Flex 120x25 1900 rpm fan facing the top 120 fan and with room temp of 85f my cpu temp is a steady 30c, with my CM V-8 and this room temp it would go up from 30c to 42c, nice improvment I think.
I still need to upgrade to a better cpu but not so sure to what now after reading about the new AMD 550 BE and the coming AMD 965 BE or the AMD 955 BE, but not before cutting the lexan sheet I got today for my window mod. After seeing what seven9st surfer did to his, in my opinon clear is the way to go to show off the inside.


----------



## Gilbert Coquard

Does anyone happen to have a list of GPU's that fit this case easily?

esp the ones that plug in on the side, instead of on the back.

I was looking at this card earlier - 1GB XFX HD 4890 Black, PCI-E and on the page it recommended a storm scout to go with the card.


----------



## r11

I replaced all my fans and re-did the cable management on the back.. its tight. I also added an antec drive bay thingy. 









I think this will be the first water cooled scout on this thread









I'm upgrading some stuff so were going to have to wait a bit for me to get it together so you still have a chance to put in your wc'd scout.









BTW I am selling my dual bay dangerden reseviour for 25$ canadian with the fittings (G1/4 thread 1/2"). It is still clear (not stained) but I did use it so its only 25$.

If anyone has any ideas on how I could remount my triple 120 rad I would love to hear it.. I only have it like this for the space.
















I also need to find grommets for 1" holes where I put my hoses through.

Image Links Here

I can only find two stores in Canada







that have water cooling stuff so my scout is going to look "rough" until I find all the right stuff


----------



## K10

I can't guarantee it but I think if you had a 240 rad you could fit it on the window.


----------



## r11

Your right... but dealing with the hoses would be a real pain if it was on the panel.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r11* 
Your right... but dealing with the hoses would be a real pain if it was on the panel.

You could have the rad inside with the fans outside(with grills)


----------



## seven9st surfer

I had a day off today, so I got my false bottom built and installed. I used the backing from an old poster frame, a piece of 1x2, and Plasti-Dip

Here's the pieces










Test fitting










Glued and screwed










Test fitting, fits like a glove!










Bondo is one of the greatest inventions of all time










Sanded and ready for painting










Plasti-Dipped!










Installed! I'm pretty happy with it for only a few hours worth of work.




























That's it for today. As soon as my sleeving gets here, I'll be re-sleeving all the cables leading to the mobo. My case is almost there...

Let me know what you think!


----------



## K10

Looks great, +rep. I'm thought about doing something like this as well after I saw your antec 900 one.


----------



## Mudfrog

Not as fancy as the others but it suits me fine.


----------



## kev_b

That box come out good, surfer!








I went and did my window today, it came out ok until it cracked








I have another piece left over I'll redo it this weekend. I really wanted to find out what my temps did with the side vents closed off, 90 degrees in my room and 30c for the cpu, I'm happy!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
I had a day off today, so I got my false bottom built and installed. I used the backing from an old poster frame, a piece of 1x2, and Plasti-Dip










That's it for today. As soon as my sleeving gets here, I'll be re-sleeving all the cables leading to the mobo. My case is almost there...

Let me know what you think!


Man I love that box mod around the PSU.. That is flat out stealth.


----------



## kev_b

With the clear window surfer's box mod looks like wood grain instead of black.


----------



## Enigma8750

Maybe some vinyl stick on applique in Black would help Maybe that vinyl kit that you get for your X-Box.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Maybe some vinyl stick on applique in Black would help Maybe that vinyl kit that you get for your X-Box.

lol, its definitely black. the wood grain is just the reflection from my desk. look at the pics before its behind the window


----------



## Enigma8750

I still think you should paint it silver with Red and green LEDs blinking over and over.. Bling it.


----------



## r11

Surfer, thats a cool box. I wouldn't mind a shelf.

Does anyone have the balls to cut off the bottom three HD bays? I would love some of that space right there.


----------



## Enigma8750

QUOTE=r11;6680786]Surfer, thats a cool box. I wouldn't mind a shelf.

Does anyone have the balls to cut off the bottom three HD bays? I would love some of that space right there.[/QUOTE]

Take bottom four rivets out with a drill.
remove drive bay and cut or bend the amout of space that you need.
turn drive bay over 180 degrees and mount to the bottom of the 5 and 1/4 bays.

Thats about it. I have done it on a lot of mods before but I want my scout just as engineered.


----------



## seven9st surfer

I was wondering yesterday about the terminal block mods I had seen before in this thread. After watching tjharlow's videos on youtube, I went out to Home Depot this morning, and I just finished. I've got all 3 fans from the case running off the block, and it works great! It was easier than I though. The rest of the cables are still a mess because I'm waiting till my sleeving gets here, then the whole thing will be done right. Well, here's the pics:


----------



## kegger

ordered! add me to the club. pics soon as it gets here.


----------



## Alexossi79

I got mine yesterday . It's just filled up with my old stuff .
Nedd to swap fans becasue they make too much nois as for me ...any one of u have any ideas too slow them down btw.
Some pics

http://img170.imageshack.us/i/p1080889.jpg/
http://img339.imageshack.us/i/p1080902.jpg/

http://img339.imageshack.us/i/p1080903.jpg/

http://img176.imageshack.us/i/p1080898.jpg/


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alexossi79* 
I got mine yesterday . It's just filled up with my old stuff .
Nedd to swap fans becasue they make too much nois as for me ...any one of u have any ideas too slow them down btw.
Some pics

http://img170.imageshack.us/i/p1080889.jpg/
http://img339.imageshack.us/i/p1080902.jpg/

http://img339.imageshack.us/i/p1080903.jpg/

http://img176.imageshack.us/i/p1080898.jpg/

put the psu so the fan is facing down
thats what it says in the manual
so i just went with that


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
put the psu so the fan is facing down
thats what it says in the manual
so i just went with that

It's not that vital. I only did it because I wanted better cable management and wanted my stickers facing the right way.


----------



## kegger

will the xiggy dark knight fit in this case with both 120mm fans on the side panel?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kegger* 
will the xiggy dark knight fit in this case with both 120mm fans on the side panel?

nope. only the bottom one.


----------



## kegger

whats a good cooler that will fit?


----------



## Alexossi79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
put the psu so the fan is facing down
thats what it says in the manual
so i just went with that

Hmmm i know what u mean but i wanted it like that 3 fans take air out .
I think this is good idea .

Tihis case sounds like with storm inside . Any of U did something with this?

In future i want to buy Modular PSU for better cable managment and ofcourse upgrades like CPU nad graphic.

PS.: Sorry for my english


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kegger* 
whats a good cooler that will fit?

I use the Cooler Master Hyper N 520 with mine. No problems with fitment using 2 fans in the door.


----------



## Tohdman

Love the window seven9st surfer, I just need a dremel.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kegger* 
whats a good cooler that will fit?

I had the CM-V8 in there and now have a Megahalems, so it should fit just about anything you throw at it.


----------



## kegger

any more suggestions for a cpu cooler that will work with both 120mm fans on the door?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I had the CM-V8 in there and now have a Megahalems, so it should fit just about anything you throw at it.

He/she's asking for what coolers will fit with both fans on the side.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kegger* 
any more suggestions for a cpu cooler that will work with both 120mm fans on the door?

Disregard the quote on the top of this post. There are many coolers that will fit but The difference you'll see with having a great, big CPU fan+1 fan on the side will be much greater than a weaker, smaller CPU fan + 2 fans on the side.


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kegger* 
any more suggestions for a cpu cooler that will work with both 120mm fans on the door?

The CPU cooler in my sig leaves enough room. I can fit a Kaze on the top with it just fine.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
He/she's asking for what coolers will fit with both fans on the side.


Opps, I missed Kegger's post about 2 window fans.








Kegger, K10 is right about having 1 fan with the larger cooler. My self having less dust in the case and better temps was one of the things I was after, the window is so dark it makes it hard to see inside and having 2 led fans on the window would look better though.


----------



## kegger

i was looking at the dark knight, but a lot of people are pushing me to get the mugen 2, which by test reviews, it performs slightly better than the dk. will the mugen 2 fit in the case with both fans on the side?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kegger* 
i was looking at the dark knight, but a lot of people are pushing me to get the mugen 2, which by test reviews, it performs slightly better than the dk. will the mugen 2 fit in the case with both fans on the side?

You might ask in the air cooling forum if somebody who has one can messure the hight of the mugen 2 for you, another option is to use a 120mmX20mm thinner fan on the window. The Scout is a great case for cooling on its own so what ever cooler you pick I don't think you'll have much of a problem keeping your cpu cool.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kegger* 
i was looking at the dark knight, but a lot of people are pushing me to get the mugen 2, which by test reviews, it performs slightly better than the dk. will the mugen 2 fit in the case with both fans on the side?


Okay since there are so many questions about CPU Coolers I wanted to put this problem to bed and share my Intel on the Cooler Sizes.

If you want to use both side fans you will have to keep the Cooler height below
*146 (H)mm* This is the exact height of the ASUS Silent Square that I have and it barely touches the top side fan.

So with 2 Side panel Fans install.

*146 mm* Tall from CPU to Side panel top Fan.

If you install only the bottom Side panel Fan your maximum Height for the CPU Cooler will be

*171 mm.* From CPU to the Side panel With *No Fan on the Top*

Heatsink Dimensions *120 x 120 x 158mm to 161mm is the optimum size range for this case*. Any thing larger than those specs will probably not fit. But the Range from top of the case to the bottom of the case should not excede 120mm. Side to side dimensions have about 140 mm. To play with.

Funny side note to this story. I wanted to see if the Cooler Master V-10 would fit in this case and I found out that it is 9 mm too tall from top to bottom of the case. Otherwise it would fit.


----------



## kegger

if i leave the top side fan off and put in a mugen 2 will i notice the lack of the fan?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kegger* 
if i leave the top side fan off and put in a mugen 2 will i notice the lack of the fan?

No only from the outside looking in. Cooling won't matter that much with the mugen.


----------



## kegger

sweet. thats prolly what ill do. does anyone here have pics of what the mugen 2 looks like in the scout?


----------



## Enigma8750

K10 has a Mugan 2 .. see If he will post a Pic for us.


----------



## OneWybe

Hey guys saw your thread thought i would join seeing as i got my scout yesterday









what an awesome case .. makes my old P180 look pretty standard!

pics!

side on









side off









love the case couple of things though ...

Artic freezer 7 skims the default top case fan thus making a horrendous noise. Sooo I'm going to buy a Domino ALC or a NorthQ Siberian Tiger this week and was just wondering if you guys think it would fit in there ok.

The other thing is I had a couple of old school IDE drives and neither would fit into the bays as the little notches near the front blocks them in ??
I'm completely stumped with this as I thought all DVD drives were the same width and it probably means I'm going to have to buy a new one. booo.

Cheers!

EDIT: sorry if pics are too big, didnt realise they were gunna appear actual pixels not thumbs.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kegger* 
i was looking at the dark knight, but a lot of people are pushing me to get the mugen 2, which by test reviews, it performs slightly better than the dk. will the mugen 2 fit in the case with both fans on the side?

Nope. My mugen 2 doesn't...but like I said, it's better to have a good cooler + 1 side fan than a junk cooler with 2 fans.


----------



## Robilar

A couple of thoughts:

I built a system with the Scout recently. Pretty much the best coolers you can get that will fit in conjunction with a door fan is the Thermalright Ultima 90i or the Thermalright SI-128SE. Both fit fine and are within only a few celcius of a TRUE under load (I have all 3 coolers).


----------



## kegger

hey K10, how hard is it to install the mugen?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kegger* 
hey K10, how hard is it to install the mugen?

REALLY hard with 1 person if you want to plug in the 4/8-pin mobo power through the CPU retention bracket. If you have 2 people, it's easy.


----------



## kegger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
REALLY hard with 1 person if you want to plug in the 4/8-pin mobo power through the CPU retention bracket. If you have 2 people, it's easy.

think i will get the mugen. any instructions or advice about putting it in the storm scout? what paste should i use?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kegger*


think i will get the mugen. any instructions or advice about putting it in the storm scout? what paste should i use?


People here tend to recommend OCZ Freeze, IC Diamond 7(or something), and MX-2. I'd recommend OCZ freeze.

No real instructions for putting it on. Just be sure to check out the instructions a little then have someone hold the thing in place or screw in the backplate for you.


----------



## kegger

so will it go in without having to move the top exhaust fan? will it obstruct the memory slots?

i bought two of the red led R4 fans for the side panel. since i'm not going to be using one of them would the R4 fan be better to use on the mugen instead of the one it comes with?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kegger*


so will it go in without having to move the top exhaust fan? will it obstruct the memory slots?

i bought two of the red led R4 fans for the side panel. since i'm not going to be using one of them would the R4 fan be better to use on the mugen instead of the one it comes with?


It fits fine with the top fan, It won't obstruct the memory slots until the fan is on the heatsink. You can still use every memory slot, you just need normal sized memory. Also gotta put it in before the mugen 2. If you have large ram, you'll need to put them in the 3rd and 4th slots.

Yes, the R4 will be better. I currently use one on mine with the fan that it came with as my pull fan.


----------



## kegger

sweet. so i get my cooler and the leds lol.


----------



## kegger

will i be able to plug the R4 into the mobo like a regular cpu fan? i don't have a fan controller and don't plan on gettin one. if you get a few throw some pics up of yours. i'm anxious to see.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kegger*


will i be able to plug the R4 into the mobo like a regular cpu fan? i don't have a fan controller and don't plan on gettin one. if you get a few throw some pics up of yours. i'm anxious to see.


Yes, it has a 3 pin plug.

Also, I have some pics in this thread but they're a bit dated. My setup has changed. I'll take pics within the next few days. I still need to sleeve my side panel fan.


----------



## kegger

got my scout. got everything installed. i managed to get it looking pretty good but i think cable management is a pain. anyway, i will get some pics up soon as possible.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kegger*


got my scout. got everything installed. i managed to get it looking pretty good but i think cable management is a pain. anyway, i will get some pics up soon as possible.


No way.....the cable management is a dream. If my 24-pin mobo power was about an inch longer I could run it through that one hole(yes, I can make it fit) and plug in but I cut a hole already so I don't need to.


----------



## Enigma8750

Grreat.. Looking forward to you being part of the Crux. Kegger: What is your specialty?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Grreat.. Looking forward to you being part of the Crux. What is your specialty?


dude.....I keep forgetting to do your stuff. I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## Enigma8750

No Worries K-10.. I got a month. I know you will do it.. Your the Best man..


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey K-10.. How do you like that 955? What kind of numbers are you getting out of that Monster.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No Worries K-10.. I got a month. I know you will do it.. Your the Best man..


I know...everyone tells me that







. Well.....usually the ladies









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey K-10.. How do you like that 955? What kind of numbers are you getting out of that Monster.


I love it but either my mobo or my BIOS isn't too great but I guess that's what I get for going for a cheap one to match my color scheme. It's no big deal though. I'm not a huge overclocker. Can easily get it 3.8 prime stable. Trying to get it a bit higher though. I don't have 3dmark so I don't know how my scores would be.


----------



## kegger

ok got a pic after install. looks like there are no wires but i assure you they are in there. i used that nifty trick with the sponge piece over the hd cage. anyways.............










what ya think?

i know pic is kinda dark. all i had at the time was my camera phone


----------



## kev_b

Nice looking set up kegger, I did the same thing with the foam hidding my 4 hard drives but after I put a clear window in and seen how cool the motherboard looked I thought why not show everything and took the foam back out.


----------



## kegger

thanks. my two side fans will be in today. ill get them on and post some pics. out the box the case cools about the same as my old Apollo. i have noticed about 1-2 degree difference in the two. hopefully with the side fans ill notice a bigger drop.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. That foam is great. I used it to.

Kegger.. love the Rig. Now you need that big carb you just bought and your done. Welcome aboard.


----------



## kegger

yea that big sucker would look good in there. since i have never had a big cooler like that, what kinda temp differences would you think i'd see? will it make that big of an improvement?


----------



## Enigma8750

I would say up to 5 degrees at idle and 15 degrees at load and that is being conservative.


----------



## kegger

thats good. i'm a noob at overclocking. i wish i could find a guide for my cpu and board that is step by step cuz i haven't a clue at what i'm doing lol. with the cooler i would like to get to 3.5ghz. should be a big improvement over the stock 2.5


----------



## boomboy

Count me in!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomboy*


Count me in!





















Your in.. Now we know what the Dark Knight looks like in that case. Thanks for joining. Your pictures are gonna help a lot.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kegger*


thats good. i'm a noob at overclocking. i wish i could find a guide for my cpu and board that is step by step cuz i haven't a clue at what i'm doing lol. with the cooler i would like to get to 3.5ghz. should be a big improvement over the stock 2.5



There is a guide for Intel overclocking just look through the main page down to intel and you should find some overclocking help.. Step by step.


----------



## Haxxie

Hey guys, today i realised i'm not really happy with the side panel window. It's too dark, and those fan holes don't really look good. What does that mean? Its time for sum moddin'. And no, I don't just want to replace the window with a plain one. D:

I have all the metal, acrylic glass and tools I could wish for, all I need is some ideas. All I know is I want to do something with it. If anyone has some ideas, please do tell. They just might come to reality if I like them!


----------



## K10

I'd actually prefer it if this case didn't have a window and just had 2 perforated grills on the side for fans to be installed. Maybe just me though. The window scratches a bit too easily.


----------



## Enigma8750

Replace the side window with a red colored modder's mesh or black. That would allow you to see the lights inside and no Scratches or..

or get some acrylic from Performance-Pcs.com .. They have a lot of different colors or you could do the clear acrylic and then

get some Auto window tint and cover the inside if the window with the tint.


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I'd actually prefer it if this case didn't have a window and just had 2 perforated grills on the side for fans to be installed. Maybe just me though. The window scratches a bit too easily.

Nah, I want to include at least some acrylic.


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Replace the side window with a red colored modder's mesh or black. That would allow you to see the lights inside and no Scratches or..

or get some acrylic from Performance-Pcs.com .. They have a lot of different colors or you could do the clear acrylic and then

get some Auto window tint and cover the inside if the window with the tint.

Materials is not a problem.







But I really dont want just a plain window. Sorry for turning down all your ideas guys. I want to make something... Awesome. If i cant think of anything else i'll just do something like this:


----------



## boomboy

that case looks kickass


----------



## OneWybe

hey people!

Getting paid tomorrow, just wondering what you thought would be the best high end air/low end water cooler (1x120) which will fit in the scout. at the moment the Arctic cooling Freezer 7 I have is rubbing the fan at the top of the case and driving me nuts!

It will be used to cool both my current Q6600 and a core i7 920 when I upgrade to it in a few weeks time.

my top choices atm ... the CoolIT Domino ALC for low end water .. or the TRUE?

any other suggestions?


----------



## boomboy

are the fans adjustable in the CM case? I want to adjust the fan speeds to higher.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomboy*


are the fans adjustable in the CM case? I want to adjust the fan speeds to higher.


No they are not. you will have to get a fan controller and plug the fans to the controller and a Molex to the controller.

Newegg has quite a few. They come in 5 and a 1/4 and 3 and a half inch sizes. But you will have to volt mod them to get them to go faster.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


Here is the php guys for your signature block.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OneWybe*


hey people!

Getting paid tomorrow, just wondering what you thought would be the best high end air/low end water cooler (1x120) which will fit in the scout. at the moment the Arctic cooling Freezer 7 I have is rubbing the fan at the top of the case and driving me nuts!

It will be used to cool both my current Q6600 and a core i7 920 when I upgrade to it in a few weeks time.

my top choices atm ... the CoolIT Domino ALC for low end water .. or the TRUE?

any other suggestions?


I wouldn't bother going water in this case unless you want to do some modding.

I'd suggest the Megahalems instead of the TRUE. The TRUE will need lapping to perform at it's best and it'll still be worse than Megahalems. Megahalems are like 60 USD.


----------



## Enigma8750

Get the True.


----------



## boomboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No they are not. you will have to get a fan controller and plug the fans to the controller and a Molex to the controller.

Newegg has quite a few. They come in 5 and a 1/4 and 3 and a half inch sizes. But you will have to volt mod them to get them to go faster.


It is simpler just to replace them.


----------



## r11

I noticed a lot of questions about the fans in this baby: I think that if you have a fan pushing from the 5" drive bays across the ram, through the cpu cooler and out the back (and out the top) you will appreciate the low temps you get. If you can add one from the outside of the (side panel) and point it down onto the ram you can keep the tunnel moving across the board and through your cooler.

I wish the stock side panel had the fan mount there.

I have fit TWO 4870x2 in there so you have the room since the cables on these suckers come off the front.








I still have no solid solution for the triple 120 rad though. I am thinking it will have to go across the bottom, pushing up and out the side panel at the same time. Does anyone know what type of standoff screws I could use to old the rad up so I can drop one of those fans coming off the back.. I have to leave one off anyway (noisy), and its just for support.

Here is my build so far








(pictures link)






























As you can see I have a few issues. For example, I need a second water block for my second 4870x2

I need to get a rad top or cap for my pump to eliminate the extra plumbing for a res. I might go T-Line if I can.









I need to sell some old stuff like the dual bay DDen res, CM V8 CPU cooler, fans, and more.... and buy another rad to drop my temps.









I have gone through many rookie problems to get this far







so if you are in doubt ASK before you try. I am more than willing to share my mistakes


----------



## unl3a5h3d

I have done a lot of research on this case and I like it. I was thinking of getting it. But I have a question. If I trade all the fans out for the orange Xigmatec ones with the white leds, can I make the switch for the leds on the stock fans. Like the button on the front panel, can I make it work for those fans? Thanks.


----------



## r11

I am not an expert on the fans you are talking about but I would say:

Yea, sure you can. There are two loops running of the switch. If you can control the lights on the Xigmatec fans independantly (they are independent of the fan power on separate wires) the for sure.

You will see when you open up your case where the two loops are.


----------



## Enigma8750

That is confirmation on that data. Each fan has four wires. the red and black wires are for the leds in the switch leg and the yellow and black is for the fan only.


----------



## Alexossi79

I need to know is it ok i can buy 8800 ultra very cheap .
Don't have enought money for 280 or something like that but it's a lot beter than 8800 gt i have now is it good deal?
it's about 130 euros.

What do u think ?
My psu is 450 . hope it;s ok


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alexossi79*


I need to know is it ok i can buy 8800 ultra very cheap .
Don't have enought money for 280 or something like that but it's a lot beter than 8800 gt i have now is it good deal?
it's about 130 euros.

What do u think ?
My psu is 450 . hope it;s ok










Your PSU should be enough. I'd just save up for a 4870 or something. The difference you'll see from one 8800 to another will be minimal.

It's hard to understand what you're saying but if you're saying you're going to SLI 8800's, you won't be able to with that psu.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alexossi79*


I need to know is it ok i can buy 8800 ultra very cheap .
Don't have enought money for 280 or something like that but it's a lot beter than 8800 gt i have now is it good deal?
it's about 130 euros.

What do u think ?
My psu is 450 . hope it;s ok










IF you had any other PSU but a corsair I would say no. You don't have enough to SLI, BUT the Corsair is underrated and Probably is more like 520 watts.

This card will run the same as 2 3870s in Crossfire
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...=56&subcat=939


----------



## Haxxie

Guys, today something horrible happened. Not THAT horrible since it didnt affect anything inside my case, but something really terrible COULD have happened. I woke up and turned my computer on as usual, and after only a few seconds i realise my entire case is FULL of white smoke, and its pouring out the holes in the sidepanel. I panicked and tried to turn it off but it wouldnt work, and finally i reached to the back of the case and cut the power.

What had happened was that my 140mm front fan had caught on fire. The entire cable had melted or something and the fan smelled really weird. Luckily the cable wasnt touching the mobo, or else it would be full of melted plastic.

Anyways, a friend of mine bought the scout as well a few days ago but replaced all his fans with green LED ones, so he gave me his 140mm fan and another 120mm. I replaced the 140mm with his and noticed it glowed alot more than mine had ever done, which makes me think it was bad from the beginning. His 120mm (which i put in the drivebay) also glows alot more than my 120mm fan, so that one is propably bad as well. Sucks.

Just thought I'd let you guys know. Also i just pulled an all-nighter so if I dont make any sense, just ask.

EDIT: Here is the cable. Pretty blurry pic but you can see the black "cover" on the red cable just... melted off:


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Haxxie,

That is definatly a problem. Truth be told my front fan is not spinning. I thought it was because I messed up my wireing when I did my build but with this news we may all have to replace that front 140 mm fan with another brand fan.

Okay Scouts. We need to look for a suitable Substitute for the Front 140 mm fans. Rep goes out to the best results. Lets try hard to stay with the original theme of the case and try to find red LED fans. thanks in advance guys.

And you guys, don't forget to Vote in this months Mod of the Month contest. Semper Fi.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Hmm, now I'm glad I replaced my rear fan with a Yate Loon from my last build. I might have to look into replacing the front fan now, too...


----------



## Haxxie

Guys, are Akasa fans any good? After this little accident I'm going to replace the rear fan as well, and the only red LED fans available in my area are the Akasa ones, but i dont know anything about fans. Y/N?


----------



## kev_b

I'm glad the fans were the first thing I changed when I bought my case, I have 2 140 mm Xigmatek fans in the front and 120 mm on the rear and top, runs very cool and I almost can not hear them.


----------



## Enigma8750

I think the Xigmatecs follow the color sceme and we can add 4 inch cold cathodes in the front to light up that fan if nessesary.

Thanks Men for your support.


----------



## seven9st surfer

So I've ended up posting a lot of pics and stuff of the mods I've done in this thread. I decided to do a proper work log in the right section. I'll still post end product pics here, but for anyone interested, my work log for this case (named "Ambush") is right HERE.

oh, and in my sig, too lol


----------



## Enigma8750

*seven9st surfer has done an extreme amount of modding on his CoolerMaster Storm Scout. In doing so he has given us some great ideas for modding this case and also a possible wiring technique to aleviate our fan delema. Please look at this picture an see some of the fine work that seven9st surfer has contributed to us.*









Wiring job and photo by seven9st surfer








metal work and photo by seven9st surfer


----------



## kev_b

seven9st surfer's revised cover really did come out nice.


----------



## Enigma8750

I know .... He has gone crazy modding his case. He rewired it, and added wiring junctions. He completely modded his PSU wires and did all kinds of Modding inside. He is good.


----------



## seven9st surfer

thanks guys! most of the stuff i did, i got the ideas from OCN. most of the tutorials, too. i cant wait till the sleeving gets in tomorrow. hopefully, ill be a lot closer to being finished in the next day or two.

like i said, ill post finished pics here, but im gonna try to keep the work log in my thread in my sig. stay tuned!


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
thanks guys! most of the stuff i did, i got the ideas from OCN. most of the tutorials, too. i cant wait till the sleeving gets in tomorrow. hopefully, ill be a lot closer to being finished in the next day or two.

like i said, ill post finished pics here, but im gonna try to keep the work log in my thread in my sig. stay tuned!

I bought a sleeving kit and made a custom modular SATA cable. I planned on sleeving my 24 pin wires individually but my heatshrink wasn't small enough.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I bought a sleeving kit and made a custom modular SATA cable. I planned on sleeving my 24 pin wires individually but my heatshrink wasn't small enough.










what size heatshrink are you using? i did a few tests and 1/8" heat shrink with 1/8" sleeving was a little tricky to get on, but if you have the patience, it has the best fit after shrinking.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


what size heatshrink are you using? i did a few tests and 1/8" heat shrink with 1/8" sleeving was a little tricky to get on, but if you have the patience, it has the best fit after shrinking.


1/8" I think. I can get it over the sleeving fine. The one I have just doesn't shrink enough.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
1/8" I think. I can get it over the sleeving fine. The one I have just doesn't shrink enough.

hmm, usually heat shrink has at least 2:1 ratio (1/8" should shrink to 1/16"). the good stuff can be up to 3:1 ratio. make sure you're actually using 1/8" heat shrink. if youre using 1/8" sleeving too, it should be a little tight getting it on, and be reeeeally tight after shrinking


----------



## kev_b

seven9st surfer, you going to sleeve your USB cables from the front panel?
I did mine to give it a cleaner look from the inside.


----------



## r11

Doesn't anyone else want to watercool this badboy?
















I'm just waiting on a couple of fittings then I'm going to mount my res. I also moved the antec drive bay fan tunnel thingy up a slot so I have more room. O yea, I went to the hard ware store and got some longer standoffs so my rad is farther back and not being held my the fans. I really like how it sits there now. I think I have found the best place for a triple 120 rad in this little guy. I love my storm.

I cant wait to get both 4870x2's in there... too bad one will have to be air cooled and blow hot air on to the rad out the back. Any ideas on how to avoid that?

Hey Surfer, I like the upgrade on your bottom shelf. So much nicer now







Sweet.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


seven9st surfer, you going to sleeve your USB cables from the front panel?
I did mine to give it a cleaner look from the inside.


yup, I'm going to sleeve everything that's visible from the inside


----------



## Enigma8750

You are doing great Surfer man.. Thanks for all the Intel on the modding. Lots of good ideas.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hi








Can anyone confirm if my GTX285 will fit ok in this case?
Thanks
AC


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi








Can anyone confirm if my GTX285 will fit ok in this case?
Thanks
AC










It's 11.5" from the back of the case to the hard drive cage....so if it's less than or equal to 11.5" long then it'll fit.


----------



## r11

The power connectors are on the top so it will fit. Its about 11.2" and the case has about 11.4"


----------



## ACHILEE5

The spec says 10.5" So I should be good to go


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
The spec says 10.5" So I should be good to go









yeah, and luckily nvidia cards have plugs on the side and not on the back.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is a picture of a 4870X2 installed with the connection on the back of the card. No problem.


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Here is a picture of a 4870X2 installed with the connection on the back of the card. No problem.











That's a 4890.


----------



## boomboy

that looks like a 4890. I have a 4890 in my case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. you caught me.. I thought that was a 4870x2 it said it on his Sig Rig. Sorry guys.. your right that is a 4890


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi








Can anyone confirm if my GTX285 will fit ok in this case?
Thanks
AC










Yes, it *WILL* fit. I'm using that very card right now. In my storm scout. I even provided some pics earlier in the thread if you want some ultimate proof.

EDIT: Pictar


----------



## ACHILEE5

Thanks dude Rep+


----------



## Kuuler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Psssh just get a Storm Sniper







. I actually really like this case and was so close to buying it. I'm surprised more people don't have one.


I'm with you ! But the CM Storm Scout is great too ! STORM SERIES FTW.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haxxie* 
Yes, it *WILL* fit. I'm using that very card right now. In my storm scout. I even provided some pics earlier in the thread if you want some ultimate proof.

EDIT: Pictar









Wow, all kinds of room to spare!


----------



## Enigma8750

A whole MM. to spare.. Wow..


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
A whole MM. to spare.. Wow..

can you possibly re-pm me what you wanted? and possible dimensions of it. I lost the info when I reformatted.


----------



## Haxxie

You're both just jealous.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Finally finished my build. Got all the wires sleeved that I wanted, did all the cable management I could, and even ended up adding another fan in the drive bay. Here's the highlights, but my full build log is here: Build Log

And the pics:














































So that should be it. Tell me what you think!


----------



## kev_b

Is this bare wire I see here!









Sorry to let you down but because of this bare wire I can only give you a 9.9999, seriously though, fantastic job surfer.


----------



## Tohdman

I love it. Awesome job hiding cables and I can't believe how well those are sleeved. Windows looks great also.
10/10


----------



## K10

@seven9st surfer
Looks great! I would've added more SATA plugs just for potential future hard drives. I made a sleeved modular cable for my SATA ports. Have 5 on the bottom and 1 more for the DVD drive.

Also, sorry for my ignorance but what's the terminal block for and what are the advantage/s to having it?


----------



## r11

Excellent cable management!


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Is this bare wire I see here!









Sorry to let you down but because of this bare wire I can only give you a 9.9999, seriously though, fantastic job surfer.









That's actually the fan LED control wire from the front panel that I tucked away up there. I was able to detach the e-SATA and audio leads, but not that one. I'll see if I can hide it better lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
@seven9st surfer
Looks great! I would've added more SATA plugs just for potential future hard drives. I made a sleeved modular cable for my SATA ports. Have 5 on the bottom and 1 more for the DVD drive.

Also, sorry for my ignorance but what's the terminal block for and what are the advantage/s to having it?

I seriously considered it, but I really don't see any way that I would need more HDD space. Those are both 500gb's and I don't even have them half filled yet.

And the terminal block is what's powering the fans. Instead of having to plug each one into a molex connector (which would be a huuuge mess), I just run one connector (the black and yellow one that leads to the PSU hole at the bottom) to the block, and basically plug all the fans into that with the spade terminals.

So, advantages are a lot less clutter with molex plugs. Plus it was fun to build


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Is this bare wire I see here!









Sorry to let you down but because of this bare wire I can only give you a 9.9999, seriously though, fantastic job surfer.










QFT























How long did it take you to do that awesome wire job?

Great work Surfer. Great.


----------



## abdidas

Beautiful Cable management. +Rep for showing off the potential of the case.
Hey could anyone recommend a cheap mid tower atx case. Not pricy like the storm but should be good quality.


----------



## PathogenX

wow
and i was here thinking the scout had pretty bad cable management
by looking at mine and others

but its me who has not have skill
I should get working and start sleeving and managing


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
Beautiful Cable management. +Rep for showing off the potential of the case.
Hey could anyone recommend a cheap mid tower atx case. Not pricy like the storm but should be good quality.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119106


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119106


Screw that! Get this guy - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119206

It's like the same case!


----------



## abdidas

Not available at the retailler am shop at. Also it does not have to be coolermaster.


----------



## Enigma8750

what is your price range?


----------



## abdidas

x<Â£70

Note: am in britain not USA

what do you think of the the antec 300.

I need quality, small (ATX), quietness, looks.


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...atid=7&subcat=

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...atid=7&subcat=

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/140996#

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/s...ml?NOV-ECLIPS#

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/129035

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/s...html?ZAL-LQ100
Sorry man.. That is just a sexy case to me.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


x<Â£70

Note: am in britain not USA

what do you think of the the antec 300.

I need quality, small (ATX), quietness, looks.


I love the antec 300. One of my best friends have them and I'm thinking about buying one for my sister's build. You WILL need to mod it to get the full potential though. But I guess that's the price you pay. I'm pretty loyal to Cooler Master. I've owned 2 and I've made my parent's comp with a CM 331. I'd highly recommend the antec 300 though....just as long as you're sure to buy fans.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I love the antec 300. One of my best friends have them and I'm thinking about buying one for my sister's build. You WILL need to mod it to get the full potential though. But I guess that's the price you pay. I'm pretty loyal to Cooler Master. I've owned 2 and I've made my parent's comp with a CM 331. I'd highly recommend the antec 300 though....just as long as you're sure to buy fans.

Thanks K-10, I know nothing about the 300 Antec. I know that the 900 is a dust Magnet but I have no idea about the 300.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thanks K-10, I know nothing about the 300 Antec. I know that the 900 is a dust Magnet but I have no idea about the 300.

strangely, the 300 comes with dust filters on the front bezel while the 900 doesn't. What a dumb move.


----------



## abdidas

I am looking for a good case that can compete with the storm scout. But it should not be pricy. At Â£70 or less is cool. More than that is not doing it for me, unless its a few pounds and the difference is enormous. Thanks in advance.







, I prefere to buy my product from ebuyer because they are really reliable and I have good experience with them. THIS CASE is so coool http://www.ebuyer.com/product/126946# if only it was cheaper.

From this list http://www.ebuyer.com/search?page=2&...ehigh&limit=10

forget about the second page cause the price goes too high.

Also this list 
http://www.ebuyer.com/search?sort=pr...imit=10&page=1

Dont stop at the cm690 LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


I am looking for a good case that can compete with the storm scout. But it should not be pricy. At Â£70 or less is cool. More than that is not doing it for me, unless its a few pounds and the difference is enormous. Thanks in advance.







, I prefere to buy my product from ebuyer because they are really reliable and I have good experience with them. THIS CASE is so coool http://www.ebuyer.com/product/126946# if only it was cheaper.

From this list http://www.ebuyer.com/search?page=2&...ehigh&limit=10

forget about the second page cause the price goes too high.

Also this list 
http://www.ebuyer.com/search?sort=pr...imit=10&page=1

Dont stop at the cm690 LOL


Truthfully.. In order to compete with the Storm Scout your going to have to look at the more expensive toys. I am telling you, its just that good of a case and there is not a cheap one out there that is anywhere close to the build quality.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Truthfully.. In order to compete with the Storm Scout your going to have to look at the more expensive toys. I am telling you, its just that good of a case and there is not a cheap one out there that is anywhere close to the build quality.

Not even the cm690


----------



## gtsteviiee

i just ordered mine finally ;o


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


Not even the cm690


The CM690 is pretty good but Enigma's right. The build quality on the Storm Scout is top notch. Cooler Master and Antec are great, cheap brands and they provide great cases. The CM690 is pretty cheap but it only comes with 2(or maybe 3) fans yet there are spaces for 7 or 8. I prefer the look of the Antec 300 but that's just my opinion. When it comes down to it, it'll be your choice regardless of what we say. So make a good one


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


The CM690 is pretty good but Enigma's right. The build quality on the Storm Scout is top notch. Cooler Master and Antec are great, cheap brands and they provide great cases. The CM690 is pretty cheap but it only comes with 2(or maybe 3) fans yet there are spaces for 7 or 8. I prefer the look of the Antec 300 but that's just my opinion. When it comes down to it, it'll be your choice regardless of what we say. So make a good one










I could not have said it better myself. Thanks K


----------



## kev_b

Proof positive that cats like Lian-Li over the CM Scout.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Proof positive that cats like Lian-Li over the CM Scout.










make it fair and take off the handle


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Proof positive that cats like Lian-Li over the CM Scout.










Lian Li do have fatter and cooler cases. Plus Cats have a way of sleeping on the nicest stuff you have... thanks for the Laugh.


----------



## abdidas

Next thing am gonna buy is a cat LOL

I had to return my case because it had paint problems








Am a noob and dont know how to mod or paint cases. So I returned it, they were suppose to give me a replacement but they gave me a refund instead. And the price went off the ruff. So SAAD. I loved my scout O well we all have to move on with our lives.


----------



## r11

Build Log: i7Rampage

Its my water cooled scout


----------



## Enigma8750

Nice system r11. Proof positive that you can fit a 4870 x2 in the case as well as the Kitchen sink..LOL..

Great job.. REP up!


----------



## r11

After a few more changes.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r11*




After a few more changes.


There's a lot going on inside your case r11


----------



## Enigma8750

THAT'S a BEAUTIFUL MOD Mate.


----------



## abdidas

How to route the cable from corsair 650w psu??? I could not fit the cpu power cable. Do I take off the mobo first???


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


How to route the cable from corsair 650w psu??? I could not fit the cpu power cable. Do I take off the mobo first???


You might have to. To fit mine through the top I just took out some screws around that area and bent the board slightly, but that's just because I'm an idiot.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


How to route the cable from corsair 650w psu??? I could not fit the cpu power cable. Do I take off the mobo first???


If you're asking what I think you are..

To get the 8-pin CPU power cable to the mobo by routing it behind, then yes, you need to take off the mobo, pull the cord through the CPU hole behind the mobo, then put back on the mobo. There should be enough room to squeeze that cable through the opening underneath the edge of the mobo.

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohdman*


You might have to. To fit mine through the top I just took out some screws around that area and bent the board slightly, but that's just because I'm an idiot.


beat me to it. lol, thats the way I did it too, but i figured that's not a good way to tell other people to do it. just dont bend it too far!


----------



## AlexCuria

Hi,

as some of you might know I also have this case, although I still haven't posted the pictures. (Be patient).
I started building today but the manual is not very good or clear at all so I need some hints to avoid mistakes.

On the front panel there are 4 USB ports but I only see 2 cables coming from it and I have connected them to the Mobo. Sorry for the n00b question, but where are the other 2 cables and where should they be connected to? Or are 4 USB ports included in the 2 cables?

Another question from the Front Panel. There is an eSata port and it's red cable. Where do I connect this? In any Sata port? Purple or blue?
I have a Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P mobo.

Las question regarding Front Panel. Where are the Mic and Headphone cables for connecting to the mobo?

Would really appreciate help or illustrative pics.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexCuria*


Hi,

as some of you might know I also have this case, although I still haven't posted the pictures. (Be patient).
I started building today but the manual is not very good or clear at all so I need some hints to avoid mistakes.

On the front panel there are 4 USB ports but I only see 2 cables coming from it and I have connected them to the Mobo. Sorry for the n00b question, but where are the other 2 cables and where should they be connected to? Or are 4 USB ports included in the 2 cables?

Another question from the Front Panel. There is an eSata port and it's red cable. Where do I connect this? In any Sata port? Purple or blue?
I have a Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P mobo.

Las question regarding Front Panel. Where are the Mic and Headphone cables for connecting to the mobo?

Would really appreciate help or illustrative pics.


*1. Each USB hub controls two (2) usb Devices or front plugs. Eight pins per connector, 4 pins per usb plug or device. So Plug in the 2 USB hub block connectors and you have 4 USB device plugs. Each USB device need This connection Red(+5vdc) Green(input)or value X, and yellow(output)Value Y and Black is NEG (or -GROUND).
*









*Pins 2-4-6-8 are usb device or plug number 1 and 1-3-5-7 are usb device or plug number 2. The non-existent Pin 9 and Pin 10 is a fail safe pin so you cannot hook up the block wrong*.

*2. As far as the E Sata goes. Some people say it doesn't matter but sometimes it does. Plug your Main OS hard drive to plug 0 and put your e-Sata in plug 4 in this diagram.
*








*Notice the SataII or sata2 Connections are marked at the bottom of the board. A number for each connector (0 to 4) 5 sata plugs in all. Above the SataII connector is an example of the USB hub connector. Each connection Block controls 2 USB devices.*

*
3. The last question is there is another plug that looks like a USB cable that has two plugs on the end. Marked AC 97 and HQ out. Those are plugged on the motherboard sound connector. I usually cut the AC 97 plug off because all new boards use the HQ setting only.*









*Notice that you have two connectors blocks on one wire. You only need one of these connection blocks: You only use one. (HQ or AC 97). HQ Audio is almost always used now with newer Motherboards and AC 97 was for older motherboards. You can cut the AC 97 off if you don't need it or you don't want it in your way just hanging on the board.*


----------



## r11

I cut off mt AC97







It's almost certain that you won't need it.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r11*


I cut off mt AC97







It's almost certain that you won't need it.


I just tied mine down 
to the back 
just in case i decide to sell the case 
i did not plug it in 
front audio is useless IMO i just plugged in the usb and esata 
I might unplug the esata i dont use it


----------



## kev_b

I don't have my front speaker jack hooked up either, I have the gigabyte board in my Scout and they didn't really put the connector in a good place in my opinion.
I just got the Lancool K62 case and I will not go with the G/B board for this one, I think I'll go for the ASUS Crosshair III Formula next pay day and maybe the AMD 955 BE.


----------



## Enigma8750

I just did a Study of the new 955 Motherboards and I came up with the top 4 best overclockable Motherboards. And they are starting with Number 4.

*4. MSI790FX-GD70 *









*3. Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P*









*2. Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P*









*And the Number one top overclockable board for the AM3 series 9x5 is....*

*1. ASUS M4A79* with the highest overclock of a 955 @ 4.1 ghz. On air Xiggy and an airy Case.


----------



## K10

If you took the results from the 955 overclocking thread it may not be completely accurate as no one has the DFI(except some unknown guy), or Biostar boards which are known to be great overclockers AND nobody has the crosshair III board which I'd expect to overclock a little more than M4A79T Deluxe on air since it's ASUS's flagship AM3 board.

Also, at identical voltages, my Mugen 2 makes my cpu run cooler than the xiggy when I have slightly higher ambient temps. I can't overclock as high as others probably because I can't overclock my CPU-NB voltage and my NB is limited. Regardless of that, the Foxconn board still isn't that great. I can easily get 3.8 out of my 955 though.

One last thing.......if you look at the thread you'll notice that the top overclocked ones are on M4A79 Deluxe motherboards which are AM2+/DDR2 motherboards. Phenom IIs achieve higher overclocks on em because of what me, and others, believe to be matured BIOS's. The Gigabyte UD5P is the real AM3 top overclocker.


----------



## Enigma8750

K10:

I like your style. A very thought out and good argument. I am sure that you are very correct in your assessment of the other board. I would like to use your Comment on my new thread on this subject.

Rep Up. For the very solid argument.


----------



## AlexCuria

Thanks and reps for those that helped me in my doubts. I will be using the front audio connectors as my speakers are far enough away and sometimes I use headphones. What I don't think I will need for the moment is the front eSata connector for an external drive.

btw. I have another question although this is maybe not the place to ask









If I install the working hard disks from my actual system into this new system do I HAVE to format the disk or would it be enough reinstalling Windows and the rest of the software? I wouldn't like to loose data (holiday pics, music, documents, etc...)

I hope to have my system up and running in the next few days.


----------



## abdidas

Antec 300 vs Storm Scout vs antec 900 vs antec 902 vs cm690

ultimate best product for money?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
Antec 300 vs Storm Scout vs antec 900 vs antec 902 vs cm690

ultimate best product for money?

You're asking in the Storm Scout thread so people are going to say storm scout.

Storm Scout vs. Antec 902 = Storm Scout.
They both have black interiors but the 902 has louder fans and costs like 30 bucks more.

Storm Scout vs. Antec 900 = Storm Scout.
They're approximately the same price. The 900 does not have a black interior or sufficient cable management options.

Storm Scout vs. Antec 300 = Storm Scout.
You'll need to buy 3 fans for the Antec 300 which will make them about the same price but you'll be lacking a window, black interior, and cable management holes. I'd really suggest the 300 if you're going to mod it, though.

Storm Scout vs. 690 = Storm Scout.
There are spots for 7 or 8 fans while the 690 only comes with 2 or 3. Need I say more?

If you're on a budget, I'd recommend the Gladiator 600. It's essentially the same case as the storm scout but is lacking the window, black interior and the option to turn off stock fan LEDs. Still a great bargain though.

Also, these are clearly just how I see things. I really enjoy modding so I'm going to buy an antec 300 in the future for my sister's build.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexCuria*


Thanks and reps for those that helped me in my doubts. I will be using the front audio connectors as my speakers are far enough away and sometimes I use headphones. What I don't think I will need for the moment is the front eSata connector for an external drive.

btw. I have another question although this is maybe not the place to ask









If I install the working hard disks from my actual system into this new system do I HAVE to format the disk or would it be enough reinstalling Windows and the rest of the software? I wouldn't like to loose data (holiday pics, music, documents, etc...)

I hope to have my system up and running in the next few days.


Yes if you format you will loose your picture. If you put a new motherboard with an old OS You will have to reformat and reinstall programs.

Solution. Transfer all your personal and Picture data to DVDs or Flash drive then wipe the drive with a quick reformat and reinstall your OS and then your programs.

Why. Because microsoft OS marries the motherboard that it is connected to. And the only way to get the Old OS with a New Motherboard is to get an annulment.. LOL.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
Antec 300 vs Storm Scout vs antec 900 vs antec 902 vs cm690

ultimate best product for money?


We are going to tell you the Storm Scout because we believe that it is such a good case that we started a Club to honor it. Why would ask this on this thread.

*But I will answer your question anyway.*

The Storm Scout is more than worth the money you pay for it. It has a blacked out interior. quick release and install drive ports. Wire management secure points on all important areas of the case. Lighted fans are switched and there is hardly any modding to do with this case.

On the other hand. Only the more expesive 902 antec has the blacked out interior but at the rate that Antec is upgrading the 900 series. It will be another 5 years before it reaches the quality level of the CM Storm Scout.

I would understand if you don't like the case that's your business. You have the right to buy any case that you would like to buy. The Antec 900 is a great case if you do some wire management modding and you don't mind painting the insides and you don't mind the high dust accumulations on the front end.

I personally have no data on the Cooler Master 690. Ask someone who knows about that.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


We are going to tell you the Storm Scout because we believe that it is such a good case that we started a Club to honor it. Why would ask this on this thread.

*But I will answer your question anyway.*

The Storm Scout is more than worth the money you pay for it. It has a blacked out interior. quick release and install drive ports. Wire management secure points on all important areas of the case. Lighted fans are switched and there is hardly any modding to do with this case.

On the other hand. Only the more expesive 902 antec has the blacked out interior but at the rate that Antec is upgrading the 900 series. It will be another 5 years before it reaches the quality level of the CM Storm Scout.

I would understand if you don't like the case that's your business. You have the right to buy any case that you would like to buy. The Antec 900 is a great case if you do some wire management modding and you don't mind painting the insides and you don't mind the high dust accumulations on the front end.

I personally have no data on the Cooler Master 690. Ask someone who knows about that.


You left one very important thing off your reasons for having the Scout, and for me it was one of the biggest selling points when ever I buy a case, the looks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


You left one very important thing off your reasons for having the Scout, and for me it was one of the biggest selling points when ever I buy a case, the looks.










Thanks.. Kev b, your very right. I love the looks of the CM Storm Scout as well.


----------



## seven9st surfer

I've been rethinking the airflow on my case, and have a question. Has anyone gotten the TRUE to mount vertically (fan blowing front to back, not bottom to top)?

I originally thought that witht he stock fans, mounting it so the fan points up would work with the top exhaust port, since there's no stock fan for the 5.25" drive bays. But now that I have one installed there, I'm thinking there's a pretty nice breeze blowing from front to back.

I just couldn't get the TRUE to mount like that on my first, rushed attempt. Seems like the top fan is the limiting factor, but maybe I just couldn't squeeze it in at the right angle. So, anyone had any luck with this? If so, pics? Thanks


----------



## Enigma8750

I haven't seen the True but on the first post there is some specs that I put in lately about the space you have for mounting CPU Coolers .. Check it out..


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I haven't seen the True but on the first post there is some specs that I put in lately about the space you have for mounting CPU Coolers .. Check it out..

well, looking at Thermalright's site, the specs are "Dimension : L63.44 x *W132* x H160.5 mm"

and the front page says:

"_Heatsink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side dimensions 140 mm.

Example of too big is the Cooler Master V10 (L) 236.5 x *(W) 129.6* x (H) 161.3 mm
Its not the height or the width of this cooler but it is 10 mm too tall from top to bottom._"

So it looks like that 132 width (when mounted at 90 degrees) becomes a 132 height, and the max height is 120, which has to be because of that fan.

Oh well, and thanks for the point in the right direction. Guess it's staying where it is


----------



## strwbrisndcrm

hi guys!







I just got my New computer and i bought a storm scout for my chassis, and i love it! i love how it was built in steel, and i love how spacious it is and also the handle for mobility... Another thing i love about the Scout is its looks, the black paint job really looks cool, and it matches the color of my mobo and PSU (orange) cuz it has red LEDs... But i got a problem with cleaning up the cables, i am new to modding and its my first time buying and building a CPU part by part.... hope you guys could help me!







thanks guys! really loving my Scout now!
















edit: oh btw, i havent bought my RAM yet, maybe next week, so i really havent tried running my computer yet heheh~


----------



## abdidas

I posted on this thread because I like the Storm Scout Too and I needed some biased opinions LOL. Still I got the Scout mainly for its beautiful looks...









The antec 902 had some bad reviews and the mesh has too big holes.
antec 300 was the only one I would buy however the price of the case here compared to the US, is a big turn off. The CM690 style was not my liking.
I think the Storm is the gathering of the best, take away expensive = Surperb quality.


----------



## AlexCuria

Hi again I need more help to finish building the PC.

I have found 2 power connectors (i presume from the front panel) that only have 2 of the 4 cables inside (one red/black and the other one yellow/black). Is this normal? Where do I connect these, to a standard power connector?

Thanks for your help. I'm almost finished with the build. Hope everything works out.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexCuria* 
Hi again I need more help to finish building the PC.

I have found 2 power connectors (i presume from the front panel) that only have 2 of the 4 cables inside (one red/black and the other one yellow/black). Is this normal? Where do I connect these, to a standard power connector?

Thanks for your help. I'm almost finished with the build. Hope everything works out.

Yeah, they're normal. The yellow/black is for the fan power and the red/black is for the LEDs/LED power. Just standard molex for em.


----------



## AlexCuria

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Yeah, they're normal. The yellow/black is for the fan power and the red/black is for the LEDs/LED power. Just standard molex for em.










Many thanks.

I just don't understand why the manual doesn't say anything about it, as if people would be building computers every day.









I don't want to make too many assumptions just in case I plug in something wrong and kill all my lovely new parts.

btw. Reps for you


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strwbrisndcrm*


hi guys!







I just got my New computer and i bought a storm scout for my chassis, and i love it! i love how it was built in steel, and i love how spacious it is and also the handle for mobility... Another thing i love about the Scout is its looks, the black paint job really looks cool, and it matches the color of my mobo and PSU (orange) cuz it has red LEDs... But i got a problem with cleaning up the cables, i am new to modding and its my first time buying and building a CPU part by part.... hope you guys could help me!







thanks guys! really loving my Scout now!
















edit: oh btw, i havent bought my RAM yet, maybe next week, so i really havent tried running my computer yet heheh~


First I would like to welcome you to the CM Storm Scout Club and I would like to take the opportunity to help you. The first wire management secret that I would share with you is to run the CPU 4 or 8 wire motherboard plug under the motherboard itself. That is so you don't have to run the wire across the top of your motherboard. Also know tha those protrusions on the end of the motherboard base panel are tie downs so you can wire tie your wires securely to the frame.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexCuria*


Many thanks.

I just don't understand why the manual doesn't say anything about it, as if people would be building computers every day.









I don't want to make too many assumptions just in case I plug in something wrong and kill all my lovely new parts.

btw. Reps for you










Don't worry. ask all the questions you need to. We are here to help you and to spread the new about such a great Case.


----------



## abdidas

DAMN

Sorry I already asked this question but I just cant find it. Been searching around for like 30mins.

How do I route the CPU power cable. I want to get it from the back like you done it. But how?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 







DAMN

Sorry I already asked this question but I just cant find it. Been searching around for like 30mins.

How do I route the CPU power cable. I want to get it from the back like you done it. But how?

Enigma suggested running it under the motherboard. I do it differently though. Mine's long enough that I run it through one of those cable management holes on the bottom then up through the cpu retention bracket hole then install the motherboard after.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Enigma suggested running it under the motherboard. I do it differently though. Mine's long enough that I run it through one of those cable management holes on the bottom then up through the cpu retention bracket hole then install the motherboard after.


^this. and since you have the the corsair tx650, your cable should be plenty long enough. Ive got the tx750, and i dont think theres much difference between the physical dimensions

EDIT: here's the backside of mine. the far right cord is the CPU powe cord. plenty long, but you'll have to remove the mobo to do it. or you can try to just remove the screws on the upper part of the mobo, and _bend_ the board up just enough to squeeze in the cord. if you go this way, be careful!


----------



## strwbrisndcrm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
First I would like to welcome you to the CM Storm Scout Club and I would like to take the opportunity to help you. The first wire management secret that I would share with you is to run the CPU 4 or 8 wire motherboard plug under the motherboard itself. That is so you don't have to run the wire across the top of your motherboard. Also know tha those protrusions on the end of the motherboard base panel are tie downs so you can wire tie your wires securely to the frame.

thanks for the warm welcome







what do you mean by the mobo plug? do you mean the power plug for the mobo from the PSU? oh btw im using a HEC cougar 700 watts modular... the wires are really thick, and its kinda hard to clean hehehe... ill post some pictures of the current state of my computer once i have the time, i am kinda busy with school, i might post some pics next week! thanks for the help btw


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strwbrisndcrm*


thanks for the warm welcome







what do you mean by the mobo plug? do you mean the power plug for the mobo from the PSU? oh btw im using a HEC cougar 700 watts modular... the wires are really thick, and its kinda hard to clean hehehe... ill post some pictures of the current state of my computer once i have the time, i am kinda busy with school, i might post some pics next week! thanks for the help btw










He's talking about the posts right above this one. The 8 pin or 4 pin.


----------



## Enigma8750

That's right. Here is a picture of the P4. or CPU Connector










This wire is For the CPU Power And used to be refferred to as the P4 connector because it first was used to supply power to the intel P4 Processor. It only had 4 pins at the time and allowed for more stable DC voltage to the CPU. As overclocking became all the rage the AMD people also started using this connector and it was then renamed the CPU Connector and is not the same as a PCIe connection. This wire now is an Eight pin connector but most Motherboards only require four of them to be connected. That is the reason that four connectors are covered in the picture. They are not require but they are recommended if your going to overclock and use the PCIe 16 Slot.

This Wire Connects Here.










See that this connector is located in a really bad place on the board. We run this cable behind the board so this cable doesn't look Ugly routing over your nice clean board.

Another way of running the wire is hide it along the window side of the box part of the case and use plastic glue type wire tie downs to hide it.. That is a good way to hide the cable if you have already mounted the board and do not want the pull it off again.

Here is a picture of the tie downs.


----------



## r11

I just updated my scout build with some wire management. I haven't gone to extremes but I added a bridge and cut off a lot of connectors. It works









I can put the panel on... finally! This rig is mobile now. Too bad it weighs like 70 lbs.

Check out my worklog (link in my sig) to see some overclocking settings I have been using too.

Surfur: About your heatsink... you can safely bend the heatpipes a little to make it work. They also bend back pretty easily... take it off the mobo first though


----------



## abdidas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*












So I route the cable from the bottom and up through the cpu area hole and under the motherboard. Is it possible to do it at the top near the fan so that it does not have to go under the motherboard.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
So I route the cable from the bottom and up through the cpu area hole and under the motherboard. Is it possible to do it at the top near the fan so that it does not have to go under the motherboard.

I don't think mine touches the motherboard.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


So I route the cable from the bottom and up through the cpu area hole and under the motherboard. Is it possible to do it at the top near the fan so that it does not have to go under the motherboard.


Here's a view from the front side abdidas.


----------



## strwbrisndcrm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That's right. Here is a picture of the P4. or CPU Connector










This wire is For the CPU Power And used to be refferred to as the P4 connector because it first was used to supply power to the intel P4 Processor. It only had 4 pins at the time and allowed for more stable DC voltage to the CPU. As overclocking became all the rage the AMD people also started using this connector and it was then renamed the CPU Connector and is not the same as a PCIe connection. This wire now is an Eight pin connector but most Motherboards only require four of them to be connected. That is the reason that four connectors are covered in the picture. They are not require but they are recommended if your going to overclock and use the PCIe 16 Slot.

This Wire Connects Here.










See that this connector is located in a really bad place on the board. We run this cable behind the board so this cable doesn't look Ugly routing over your nice clean board.

Another way of running the wire is hide it along the window side of the box part of the case and use plastic glue type wire tie downs to hide it.. That is a good way to hide the cable if you have already mounted the board and do not want the pull it off again.

Here is a picture of the tie downs.










ii see.. i get it now, well i use the 8 plug connector... and i already mounted my board but i dont want to take it out anymore, i might destroy it and im kinda scared screwing my parts cuz it cost allot... hehehe well i might do the running the wire along the window side, ill try and do something about!







thank you so much!







and u even find pictures just to explain it to me, thanks allot! really appreciate ur help







ill just ask some questions when i start fixing my wires again









edit: ohh and btw, im using a P5Q SE PLUS mobo, and yeah, the socket for the CPU power has a very bad location hehehe kinda hate it







)


----------



## tranzeagle

Thinking of buying this case. I know this might have come up earlier but I didn't see really where my question might have been answered. Would it be better to go with the Dark Knight or the Mugen 2 for this case? Buying a Asus P6T mobo with this aswell. Getting OCZ Gold ram. They have heat spreaders on them.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tranzeagle* 
Thinking of buying this case. I know this might have come up earlier but I didn't see really where my question might have been answered. Would it be better to go with the Dark Knight or the Mugen 2 for this case? Buying a Asus P6T mobo with this aswell. Getting OCZ Gold ram. They have heat spreaders on them.

Mugen 2. Both work well and both look well though.


----------



## AlexCuria

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Don't worry. ask all the questions you need to. We are here to help you and to spread the new about such a great Case.

Thank you very much.
So, I am writing from my freshly new built and installed rig. Made one big mistake although I will sort it out in the next couple of days. I installed the CPU cooler in the wrong direction so instead of blowing the air upwards towards the top of the case it's blowing down towards the GPU. I've monitored temps and since I'm not doing anything Full load yet I think it will be ok until I find more time.

Now to my question regarding the fans and leds. See attached picture.









Where do I connect the molex connector with 2 black/red cables? I guess these are for the Led's because it's the only thing not working. Fans are working, USB is working, power and reset button are working.

The other molex connector with one yellow and one black cable is connected to a standard molex with four cables (red/black/black/yellow). Is this correct? Why is the connector wasting two cables? All this cable mayhem drives me crazy.









Thanks to anybody that can shed some light upon this.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexCuria* 
Where do I connect the molex connector with 2 black/red cables? I guess these are for the Led's because it's the only thing not working. Fans are working, USB is working, power and reset button are working.

The other molex connector with one yellow and one black cable is connected to a standard molex with four cables (red/black/black/yellow). Is this correct? Why is the connector wasting two cables? All this cable mayhem drives me crazy.









Thanks to anybody that can shed some light upon this.

The molex connectors with black/red are for turning on/off the fan LEDs. Just plug em into a standard molex plug. The yellow/black molex connectors are for the fan power.


----------



## Enigma8750

Both of those molex plugs just need to be plugged in to a molex from the PSU.


----------



## OneWybe

Hey people,

Just want to say that some of the rigs showing up in this thread are epic! shows what can be achieved in a relatively compact case. r11s in particular .. how the fcuk?!









Slight change of plan for my upgrade route .. instead of going i7 right away I'm going to hold off until the refresh/shrink happens.

So for the moment I'm in the market for graphics solution, CPU cooler, Black PCB SLi 775 motherboard and new RAM.

So far I think for graphics one of two options, 2xGTX260 Black Edition or 1xGTX285 Black Edition? Will SLi fit in the scout comfortably, I presume/hope the answer will be yes as i saw r11's rig with the 2x 4870X2's








Cooling wise I'm probably going to go for the Corsair H50 cooler as its got some awesome reviews and it looks pretty nice aswell!
RAM I'm going for 2x2GB 1066 Dominator with the Airflow fan.

Motherboard is a bit different, ive been looking at 780/90i SLi mobos and think they would be ok, would there be much difference in performance? I'm in it purely for the looks of the components inside the case, want as many of the components as I can to be black to fit in with the interior of the scout, and the green PCB on my 680i and my 8800GTS640mb are driving me crazy!

Cheers!


----------



## K10

Black PCB is amazing. The GTX 285 fits fine. Kinda barely clears it though. GTX 260s will fit easier.


----------



## AlexCuria

Well I'm almost finished with my build and at least it is up and running. I still have to do some file moving from two old IDE HDD to a new SATA HDD. I didn't realise that my new mobo only had one IDE connector...









Here the pics I promised. I'm really liking the case more and more each time I look at it. I still have to work a bit on the cable routing.



















Hope you like the pics. I will try to make a couple more (better) shots tomorrow.


----------



## K10

Couple things.

Next time I'd not get a Zalman.
Modern day mobos come with 1 IDE and 1 FDD socket. I saw some new Intel P55 mobos that had neither.
Looks good. I like the different LED colors.
You should paint your optical drive black or buy a black one in the future.


----------



## AlexCuria

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Couple things.

Next time I'd not get a Zalman.
Modern day mobos come with 1 IDE and 1 FDD socket. I saw some new Intel P55 mobos that had neither.
Looks good. I like the different LED colors.
You should paint your optical drive black or buy a black one in the future.

Thanks for your feedback.

*What's wrong with Zalman?
*About modern mobo's I had to find out the hard way







I don't change my computer all so often. Last time was a DFI Expert (Socket939).
* Thanks. I also like it.
* Yep. Will probably paint it as it's not so old.

Soon I'll be overclocking this beast and validating.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexCuria*


Thanks for your feedback.

*What's wrong with Zalman? 
*About modern mobo's I had to find out the hard way







I don't change my computer all so often. Last time was a DFI Expert (Socket939).
* Thanks. I also like it.
* Yep. Will probably paint it as it's not so old.

Soon I'll be overclocking this beast and validating.











Zalman coolers are often overpriced and inadequate. You can find a cooler that'll perform better for much less. They do look nice though.
Yeah, my 939 had 2 IDE and 1 FDD. I want mobos with no IDE or FDD.
Getting SATA burner/s and/or HDD's are a great thing to do. I'd upgrade to em just because it's so much cleaner.


----------



## r11

well... at least when there little things like a jigsaw and a square hole in the bottom.



As you can see... when you put the bigger psu in there you have to make the hole bigger. This worked fantastically.

I finished my first watercooling flush and I couldn't beleve it... stuff grew in there!

I finally closed it up and carried it somewhere... IT WAS HEAVY AS HELL!

I wish those fan ports on the side panel were over the ram and not stuck under the pci cards... they don't cool much down there.

Do I smell a window mod coming?


----------



## r11

Does anyone know exactly what color of paint to use to mimic the black matte on the inside?


----------



## Enigma8750

Don't use matte finish. Go with Satin and buy it at the auto parts store. The engine color paint and the body color paint is really good quality. Also go to wal mart in the stationary and the office section and get you on of those paper holders made of modders mesh so you can cover that hole in the bottom of the case.. Your gonna have critters living in there if you don't close up that hole. LOL


----------



## Haxxie

Will I have to remove the top fan if I get a Dark Knight? Dunno if it's already been mentioned. Too many pages...


----------



## boomboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haxxie*


Will I have to remove the top fan if I get a Dark Knight? Dunno if it's already been mentioned. Too many pages...



you mean the top side one? yes you will have to remove that one. you don't have to remove the top fan.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boomboy* 
you mean the top side one? yes you will have to remove that one. you don't have to remove the top fan.

yeah, with a Dark Knight, you'll be fine with the top exhaust fan still in. Don't think the top fan on the side panel will still fit though. I've actually been thinking about switching to a DK in a few months. I've got a TRUE right now, and it won't fit vertically because of that big top fan. And I'm sure I'm losing a few degrees with it mounted horizontally and blowing out the top.

Just out of curiosity, has anyone tested their temps with a DK mounted horizontally vs vertically? Preferably someone with an extra fan mounted in the top drive bays? I'm wondering if it's really worth it to buy a new cooler


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


yeah, with a Dark Knight, you'll be fine with the top exhaust fan still in. Don't think the top fan on the side panel will still fit though. I've actually been thinking about switching to a DK in a few months. I've got a TRUE right now, and it won't fit vertically because of that big top fan. And I'm sure I'm losing a few degrees with it mounted horizontally and blowing out the top.

Just out of curiosity, has anyone tested their temps with a DK mounted horizontally vs vertically? Preferably someone with an extra fan mounted in the top drive bays? I'm wondering if it's really worth it to buy a new cooler


Oh, good. Dont you get horrible airflow with 3 intakes and 1 out? Also a friend of mine is getting the DK in just a few days, I'll tell you by then. He also has a Scout.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haxxie* 
Oh, good. Dont you get horrible airflow with 3 intakes and 1 out? Also a friend of mine is getting the DK in just a few days, I'll tell you by then. He also has a Scout.

Your front is intake, your side is intake, your top is exhaust and your rear fan is exhaust. Where'd you count wrong there?


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Your front is intake, your side is intake, your top is exhaust and your rear fan is exhaust. Where'd you count wrong there?

I actually have 2 front intakes (one in the drivebay) and one on the side, and if I were to remove my top fan... yeah.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haxxie* 
I actually have 2 front intakes (one in the drivebay) and one on the side, and if I were to remove my top fan... yeah.

The Dark Knight fits fine with the top fan. People assumed you were talking about the top side panel fan(since there can be 2 fans on the side panel). You should have 3 intakes and 2 exhaust in this case.


----------



## boomboy

I would like to have both side panel fans on. Any idea what cooler that is similar in TRUE or Dark Knight design and can fit all fans? It has to be a bit shorter than Dark Knight.


----------



## kegger

hey guys. we had some people over at the house and my headset was plugged in to the front jacks on my case. well one of them tripped over it cuz he got too close to my desk and gave the wires a good jerk. the headphone jack is fine but the microphone jack wont work. any suggestions?


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kegger* 
hey guys. we had some people over at the house and my headset was plugged in to the front jacks on my case. well one of them tripped over it cuz he got too close to my desk and gave the wires a good jerk. the headphone jack is fine but the microphone jack wont work. any suggestions?

Can't help you there, but how about using the ones on the back instead?









*ALSO:*
Guys, new awesome idea that propably won't work. WATERCOOLING. I dont know ANYTHING about it and I don't have the money or knowledge to get something 'real'. But I'd really like to get into it some day. But for now, how about getting a complete watercooling kit for my CPU? Im thinking of the NorthQ 3590 WC kit. But will it fit, or do I have to put it outside of the case?

Link (swedish, best I could find though...): http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=373988

Or would it just be plain dumb to get this instead of a DK?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haxxie* 
Can't help you there, but how about using the ones on the back instead?









*ALSO:*
Guys, new awesome idea that propably won't work. WATERCOOLING. I dont know ANYTHING about it and I don't have the money or knowledge to get something 'real'. But I'd really like to get into it some day. But for now, how about getting a complete watercooling kit for my CPU? Im thinking of the NorthQ 3590 WC kit. But will it fit, or do I have to put it outside of the case?

Link (swedish, best I could find though...): http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=373988

Or would it just be plain dumb to get this instead of a DK?

OK, I don't watercool nor have I ever. I don't know the first thing about it. _But_, I have heard that this is tough case to get a WC loop installed into. I'm sure if you had a good idea of what you were doing, and got all the right parts that you know will fit, it can be done. In fact, there's a decent setup in this thread, which belongs to r11.

With that said, and coming from someone who has only aircooled, I thing aircooling would be much easier in this case, but watercooling can be done.

EDIT: here's a good starting point with r11's build: LINK

double EDIT: Saw the loop you linked, and from everything that I've heard, pre-built loops are notorious for poor build quality. If you are going to do watercooling, pretty much everyone on this forum is going to say to build a custom loop. With that said, Corsair is about to release the H50, which has gotten mixed, but overall good reviews so far. But the stigma of pre-built loops is still out there


----------



## abdidas

Damn the stock fans on this case are loud.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
Damn the stock fans on this case are loud.









that's why I replaced all but the top one with Yate Loon's from my previous build. I've actually added an additional fan, and it's still quieter that the stock configuration


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
OK, I don't watercool nor have I ever. I don't know the first thing about it. _But_, I have heard that this is tough case to get a WC loop installed into. I'm sure if you had a good idea of what you were doing, and got all the right parts that you know will fit, it can be done. In fact, there's a decent setup in this thread, which belongs to r11.

With that said, and coming from someone who has only aircooled, I thing aircooling would be much easier in this case, but watercooling can be done.

EDIT: here's a good starting point with r11's build: LINK

double EDIT: Saw the loop you linked, and from everything that I've heard, pre-built loops are notorious for poor build quality. If you are going to do watercooling, pretty much everyone on this forum is going to say to build a custom loop. With that said, Corsair is about to release the H50, which has gotten mixed, but overall good reviews so far. But the stigma of pre-built loops is still out there

I saw his pics, but he has... lots of stuffies. All i want is the space for a 240mm radiator. I'm going to do some research on this though... If it turns out i can make a custom loop without spending too much, I'll do it.

But my question remains, can i install a 240mm radiator anywhere inside this case?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haxxie*


I saw his pics, but he has... lots of stuffies. All i want is the space for a 240mm radiator. I'm going to do some research on this though... If it turns out i can make a custom loop without spending too much, I'll do it.

But my question remains, can i install a 240mm radiator anywhere inside this case?


Internally? Doesn't look like it, not without modding (cutting). The back is out because of the PCI brackets. The top? maybe, but with lots of cutting and removing that top exhaust fan. The front? again, looks like you'd have to make sure your DVD drive is at the very top, and even then there's not a lot of room because of the HDD rack. Gonna be veeeery tight if it's possible at all.

But there's always the option to mount externally on the rear or wherever. Again, I've never mounted one, I'm just looking at dimensions. If I'm talking out of my a**, someone correct me.

Hope that helps, and sorry if I didn't read/understand your first post correctly. I just got done flying a 2-hour flight in thunderstorms dodging lightning (I'm in flight school) and I'm a little wiped


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


Internally? Doesn't look like it, not without modding (cutting). The back is out because of the PCI brackets. The top? maybe, but with lots of cutting and removing that top exhaust fan. The front? again, looks like you'd have to make sure your DVD drive is at the very top, and even then there's not a lot of room because of the HDD rack. Gonna be veeeery tight if it's possible at all.

But there's always the option to mount externally on the rear or wherever. Again, I've never mounted one, I'm just looking at dimensions. If I'm talking out of my a**, someone correct me.

Hope that helps, and sorry if I didn't read/understand your first post correctly. I just got done flying a 2-hour flight in thunderstorms dodging lightning (I'm in flight school) and I'm a little wiped










So you fly, you dodge lightning and you help people in need. What are you, Superman?









Also thanks for your time. Making a custom loop just seems to expensive and the parts are REALLY hard to find here in Sweden, if any store actually sells them at all. So if anything, i'll have to go with a pre-made one.

More opinions on this please!


----------



## Genzel

I just got one in. You can fit two 260's in it which surprised me. It's just a tight fit. My top card runs a little hot under load, but within an acceptable range. Will post a pic when I finish my cable management.


----------



## Haxxie

I just decided to just get a DK or something. Seems like EVERYONE thinks pre-made wc kits are terrible.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haxxie*


I just decided to just get a DK or something. Seems like EVERYONE thinks pre-made wc kits are terrible.


Just make sure that whatever you get, it's about 120mm vertically if you want the fan blowing from front to back. My TRUE is too big to fit that way, so I had to have the fan blowing upwards instead of out the back. The DK will fit, and is apparently really good. But the TRUE, Mugen 2, and Megahalems (some of the top choices out right now) are all too big to fit vertically. Good luck


----------



## JohnV8

hey guys i just got this case and it is awesome! im not done though, i still need to put in a new am3 socket mobo,dd3 memory, and a graphics card or two


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnV8*


hey guys i just got this case and it is awesome! im not done though, i still need to put in a new am3 socket mobo,dd3 memory, and a graphics card or two










a little cable management and that'll look really good. just out of curiosity. why's that HDD in the top drive bay and not with the other HDDs?


----------



## JohnV8

because it felt like there was no airflow with three hdds in the bottom cage, so i placed one up top with its own cage and separate fan(and to get more air intake)


----------



## hfa

Just a quick note that newegg.com just dropped the Scout price to $89.99 w/ free shipping!


----------



## r11

I think that it is possible to mount a 360 rad internally and that means a 240 as well. I recommend building a shelf like surfer did but after removing the hard drive rack. If you put some mesh on the shelf to allow air through then you could look for that sweet neg air flow.

Once you have a shelf extending across the bottom just above the power supplies you could use 1" standoffs to old the fans up and the your rad. you might tweak airflow a bit but it would work and could look really clean.

In fact, I am thinking about getting another scout and moving my stuff over. Its such an awesome case.

It might be small but it makes everything inside look sooo big. Like that girls hand... hahaha.


----------



## r11

Hey enigma, thanks for the tip aboout the modders mesh.


----------



## K10

I think it may be possible to have a 240 rad on the door. Not sure how smart it'll be to put it there. You could always put it on the top. Needs drilling though.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r11* 
Hey enigma, thanks for the tip aboout the modders mesh.

Your welcome. I have been buying it at wal mart for a year now till they change the stock to some other stuff. Viva La Mesh. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I think it may be possible to have a 240 rad on the door. Not sure how smart it'll be to put it there. You could always put it on the top. Needs drilling though.

Could you maybe mod a false bottom to the rig and create an air chamber under the computer and seperate it from the heat of the unit and hide all the worx. Have three sides with modders mesh and the front use one of the bay covers to make the addition look stock. Hummm.


----------



## K10

Do I need to be doing anything? (related to photoshop stuff) I'm under the impression that I'm done until the committee decides on a background color. Is this correct?


----------



## abdidas

Does anybody know the air flow of the stock fans on the case.

Basically the Db and CF(dont know?) To me the stock fans are quite loud. Maybe cause I got used to no case.


----------



## hubwub

Right now, I'm trying to install my 5.25 optical drive. However, for some reason it won't fit in the top bay. Is this common or not?

I'm wondering if I might need to get another optical drive.

I'll post pictures of my case soon.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Do I need to be doing anything? (related to photoshop stuff) I'm under the impression that I'm done until the committee decides on a background color. Is this correct?


That is very correct.. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Right now, I'm trying to install my 5.25 optical drive. However, for some reason it won't fit in the top bay. Is this common or not?

I'm wondering if I might need to get another optical drive.

I'll post pictures of my case soon.


it is common. just push harder! and no, im not kidding, a lot of reviews have pointed out the fact that the 5.25 bays are very snug.

you wont break anything, just push harder. you might even have to bang on it a little bit. i had to, but it's in there fine now

edit: be sure to fill your system specs, too when you get a chance. its easier for people to help you out with any questions you might have when they know exactly what you have in your system


----------



## abdidas

If any of you know the dBA and cfm of the stock fans. Please tell me.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


If any of you know the dBA and cfm of the stock fans. Please tell me.










The LED exhaust is an A12025-12CB-4MN-F1, which is 1200RPM's @ 19.8dBA.
The LED intake is an A14025-10CB-4MN-F1, which is 1200RPM's @ 17dBA
The top exhaust fan is an A14025-10CB-3BN-F1, which is 1200RPM's @ 17dBA.


----------



## Enigma8750

Cooler Master High Performance 120MM R4 Series RED LED Case Fan - Brand New
[R4-L2R-20CR-GP]

Features

* Up to 90CFM (maximum RPM)
* 19 dB-A silent application for CPU cooling.
* RoHS compliance for protecting the environment
* Recommended for V10, V8, Hyper 212, Hyper Z600, Gemini, Cosmos, Cosmos S, HAF 932, HAF 922, CM Storm Scout and Sniper.
* 50,000 long life hour

Specifications
Dimension 120 x 120 x 25 mm

Voltage 12VDC

Current (Ampere) 0.35A

Input (Watt) 4.2W? 10%

Speed (R.P.M.) 2000 R.P.M.

Air Flow (CFM) 90 CFM

Air pressure (mmH2O) 2.94 mmH2O

Fan Noise Level (dB-A) 19 dB-A

Weight 116 g

Available Color Red LED

Bearing Type Long Life Sleeve

Fan Life Expectancy 50,000 hours

3 to 4 pin Adapter 1 pcs

Screws 4 pcs

For more information, please visit this products webpage.

MSRP: $9.99


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
The LED exhaust is an A12025-12CB-4MN-F1, which is 1200RPM's @ 19.8dBA.
The LED intake is an A14025-10CB-4MN-F1, which is 1200RPM's @ 17dBA
The top exhaust fan is an A14025-10CB-3BN-F1, which is 1200RPM's @ 17dBA.

Thanks. They seem low so why so loud. Its giving me a headache. it goes FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
Thanks. They seem low so why so loud. Its giving me a headache. it goes FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.









You sure about that? 19 dBa is soft... video cards generally make the most noise.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
You sure about that? 19 dBa is soft... video cards generally make the most noise.

Yep, the gpu is only loud during gaming. During idle use the case fans are loud.


----------



## Haxxie

My fans are pretty quiet... Either something is wrong or you're just too sensitive!

EDIT: But then again I've been living with a Blackfire4 fan for a while... It's like a vacuumer. Seriously. 29dBA or something. The case fans are silent to me.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
it is common. just push harder! and no, im not kidding, a lot of reviews have pointed out the fact that the 5.25 bays are very snug.

you wont break anything, just push harder. you might even have to bang on it a little bit. i had to, but it's in there fine now

edit: be sure to fill your system specs, too when you get a chance. its easier for people to help you out with any questions you might have when they know exactly what you have in your system

Thanks. I just added my system specs.

Also, I'm returning my optical drive because it's not SATA. Back to Microcenter I go.

Also are there any recommendations for the side panel fans?


----------



## boomboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
The LED exhaust is an A12025-12CB-4MN-F1, which is 1200RPM's @ 19.8dBA.
The LED intake is an A14025-10CB-4MN-F1, which is 1200RPM's @ 17dBA
The top exhaust fan is an A14025-10CB-3BN-F1, which is 1200RPM's @ 17dBA.

I'm more interested in CFM of the fans. Any ideas??


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boomboy* 
I'm more interested in CFM of the fans. Any ideas??

best I could find was for one of the 120mm's and it was about 44 cfm. not sure where i read it tho... but i know its low-mid 40's


----------



## hubwub

No amount of pushing is helping get the 5.25" DVD burner in. I'm thinking of filing away the bumps.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
No amount of pushing is helping get the 5.25" DVD burner in. I'm thinking of filing away the bumps.

mine was the same way. seriously, you might need to give it a few good bangs to push those bumps in a bit. The first time is the hardest... so to speak


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
mine was the same way. seriously, you might need to give it a few good bangs to push those bumps in a bit. The first time is the hardest... so to speak

Yep. Its a hassle but it will go in. Trust me I faced the same issue. I was baffled to see that my drive did not fit in. It just needs abit of extra force. Also the space is narrow so keep the sides perfectly aligned with it otherwise it will not go in.

You guys are saying they are silent!!!!! have you got hearing problems. It sounds like a hovercraft. Ok I am being over dramatic but its clearly hearable. You can hear the air moving. Huuuuuuuuuuuf


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


Yep. Its a hassle but it will go in. Trust me I faced the same issue. I was baffled to see that my drive did not fit in. It just needs abit of extra force. Also the space is narrow so keep the sides perfectly aligned with it otherwise it will not go in.

You guys are saying they are silent!!!!! have you got hearing problems. It sounds like a hovercraft. Ok I am being over dramatic but its clearly hearable. You can hear the air moving. Huuuuuuuuuuuf


then get some new fans or some earplugs. i dont know, maybe you got a bad fan or something in yours. i heard the scythe s-flex are good, and ive got yate loons in mine, which i love

I do remember the stock fans being about average tho, not that loud. i only changed mine cause i wasnt using the LEDs anyways and the yates have higher cfm.

and my hearing is fine! im a pilot, and during my last annual physical, the doc said i had the best hearing he'd seen in years, that i could hear a conversation between ants! so there!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



and my hearing is fine! im a pilot, and during my last annual physical, the doc said i had the best hearing he'd seen in years, that i could hear a conversation between ants! so there!



















When I was in the USAF I could hear a Rabbit Peeing on cotton from a 100 yards. And I could read the Tag off a Gnats Axx at 12 meters.
Now my wife tells me I never hear her and I can't work on a Motherboard without 3x reading glasses. Age. It sucks.


----------



## mreik

I think I'm the only person who read these 52 pages from front to back, you guys have got some great setups. I'm looking to get the scythe mugen 2 (probably for the same reasons some of you already own it), and I know that it fits in the case with some mobos. But my motherboard's CPU location is VERY high. I'm just curious if anyone has a guess as to whether it would still fit. Here's a pic for you fellas:










And here's the build in progress:


----------



## K10

I don't think it'll fit unless you remove your top fan. I have one and mine is about 1mm away from touching my top fan and mine has average cpu placement. BUT...I think they mount in intels differently than AMDs so... it may fit with the top fan. No idea though. check out the Mugen 2 thread in the air cooling section. They'll know.

Also, I've read through this whole thread....but only because I was here pretty much since it started.


----------



## mreik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I don't think it'll fit unless you remove your top fan. I have one and mine is about 1mm away from touching my top fan and mine has average cpu placement. BUT...I think they mount in intels differently than AMDs so... it may fit with the top fan. No idea though. check out the Mugen 2 thread in the air cooling section. They'll know.

Also, I've read through this whole thread....but only because I was here pretty much since it started.


Thanks for the reply







Since the CPU is so high I figure the top fan would really help in cooling so I'd like to keep it. Perhaps a N to S configuration would work? If not, can someone recommend a good 1366 HS that would work?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mreik*


Thanks for the reply







Since the CPU is so high I figure the top fan would really help in cooling so I'd like to keep it. Perhaps a N to S configuration would work? If not, can someone recommend a good 1366 HS that would work?


I've got my TRUE mounted N to S (only way it fits) and I think it only cools "ok". My stock e6600 sits around 36 idle, of course it's summer in Florida and my ambient is around 27, so take that for what it's worth. I've also got that second intake mounted in the drive bay that I don't think I'm taking full advantage of with it set up like that.

I believe the Dark Knight will fit mounted vertically (and also, and is supposed to be one of the top coolers out there right now). When I re-do my setup in a few months, I think that's what I'll be getting\\

EDIT: looking at my board, your board, and K10's, the 2 intel (mine and yours) definitely have the the socket sitting higher on the board than the AMD. I've never noticed that before. I know I've seen a DK in a Scout somewhere in this thread, but now I don't know if it was an intel or AMD...


----------



## Memphis

I have a pretty simple question. What size did you guys use to sleeve the front panel cables? Also their length. I am purchasing this case soon, along with the rest of my build, but right now I am purchasing everything I need, such as the sleeving.

Also seven9st surfer, how many ft of sleeving did you end up using for your case mod?
Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Memphis*


I have a pretty simple question. What size did you guys use to sleeve the front panel cables? Also their length. I am purchasing this case soon, along with the rest of my build, but right now I am purchasing everything I need, such as the sleeving.

Also seven9st surfer, how many ft of sleeving did you end up using for your case mod?
Thanks in advance for all the help.


I ended up using about 45' of the cheap PET sleeving. Also some techflex Clean Cut, maybe about 20'. I used the Clean Cut for everything that I couldn't get the PET around. That means the front panel USB and the 6-pin PCI-e wires that have 2 wires coming out of the connector (the ones that adapt to the 8-pin configuration).

As for the rest of the front panel, I ended up taking out the audio and e-SATA cables (was never going to use them) and stashing the fan LED controller wires in the front bay (I replaced the LED fans with non-LED ones). So the USB and power/LED headers were the only ones I have plugged in.

Only thing wrong with the PET is that it's kinda see-through, as you can see with my SATA power cables. I actually kinda like the way it looks, though, just a hint of color. But that's personal taste.

Here's the links to the stuff I used:
1/8" PET cheap stuff
1/8" Techflex Clean Cut

If they have it in stock, I've heard the Murdermod kits are the best you can get.


----------



## abdidas

damn my room is so hot. Sweating.









The case is like a damn heater. What shall I do.

My 4890 idles at 60'C and I dont have any side fans. Even the plastic is still on.


----------



## Memphis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
I ended up using about 45' of the cheap PET sleeving. Also some techflex Clean Cut, maybe about 20'. I used the Clean Cut for everything that I couldn't get the PET around. That means the front panel USB and the 6-pin PCI-e wires that have 2 wires coming out of the connector (the ones that adapt to the 8-pin configuration).

As for the rest of the front panel, I ended up taking out the audio and e-SATA cables (was never going to use them) and stashing the fan LED controller wires in the front bay (I replaced the LED fans with non-LED ones). So the USB and power/LED headers were the only ones I have plugged in.

Only thing wrong with the PET is that it's kinda see-through, as you can see with my SATA power cables. I actually kinda like the way it looks, though, just a hint of color. But that's personal taste.

Here's the links to the stuff I used:
1/8" PET cheap stuff
1/8" Techflex Clean Cut

If they have it in stock, I've heard the Murdermod kits are the best you can get.

Thanks very much man. He even had the heat shrink cheap, now that's a steal. And it's always good to have a little color in your life and I'm not that picky, I'd just like to dull that bright yellow sata cable.


----------



## Enigma8750

Great work seven9st surfer. Your a great part of this Club. Rep Up.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
damn my room is so hot. Sweating.









The case is like a damn heater. What shall I do.

My 4890 idles at 60'C and I don't have any side fans. Even the plastic is still on.

Have a beer and get you an Air Conditioner.


----------



## PathogenX

Hey guys its me again i havent posted in a while...
so to you guys witht eh drive bay 
I am really surprised. 
Mine fit in easily 
it required a bit of force but other then that i didnt think much of it like you guys are.

i left the dents on the side i didt push them in.

also the tooless ess for the drive bay is a hassle i would of much prefered screws for a cleaner look and not trying to figure that **** out


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Have a beer and get you an Air Conditioner.
















Turns out to be just a hot day. Today am feeling chilly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Hey guys its me again i havent posted in a while...
so to you guys witht eh drive bay
I am really surprised.
Mine fit in easily
it required a bit of force but other then that i didnt think much of it like you guys are.

i left the dents on the side i didt push them in.

also the tooless ess for the drive bay is a hassle i would of much prefered screws for a cleaner look and not trying to figure that **** out

Hi, my first storm scout case I had a difficulty fitting in the drive. My new one I just fitted in the drive today and it went in smoothly. Maybe coolermaster fixed up on it. The toolless is a hassle.


----------



## reezin14

Sign me up.I've been waiting on my mobo to come in,so I thought I would do some premature cable management and test some ideals.I use the corsair protection foam to make the shape.Then I used the bag that came with the psu to make it look a little better.What do you think with or without the cover?

I also replaced the front and back fans with some Thermaltake green led thunder-blades.I think that the 140mm fan can be mounted in the drivebay to bring in some extra air.This is an amazing for the price,enough room,can be modded,love the color and the fact that it's toolless(I haven't had any problems). I look forward to finally getting this case all together.









+1 to u seven9st sufer.


----------



## Memphis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reezin14* 
Sign me up.I've been waiting on my mobo to come in,so I thought I would do some premature cable management and test some ideals.I use the corsair protection foam to make the shape.Then I used the bag that came with the psu to make it look a little better.What do you think with or without the cover?

I also replaced the front and back fans with some Thermaltake green led thunder-blades.I think that the 140mm fan can be mounted in the drivebay to bring in some extra air.This is an amazing for the price,enough room,can be modded,love the color and the fact that it's toolless(I haven't had any problems). I look forward to finally getting this case all together.









+1 to u seven9st sufer.

Very nice, I have one question, with your power supply, what's covering it up? Are you just using some cardboard (or something similar) with the bag the psu comes in on it or what is it? Pictures would be sweet!


----------



## JDUB_68

Hey everybody,

I was tossing up getting the Storm Scout and the....I know it seems like sacrilege on this thread... 690. Basically it was a sleek look versus a rugged look. And honestly after reading through this thread and seeing what people have done with it, I just put in the order from newegg for a Storm Scout and new PSU with it.

I don't even go to LAN parties but the handle seems to make sense, the side window has potential but doesn't look flashy, the interior is a tight black.... All features on expensive full tower cases let alone an $89 mid that can seem to fit anything.

My plan right now is to change the color scheme to all green lights with new fans and cathodes... Partly because of my gf haha and it would look tight in my living room.

Anyway I just wanna say that this thread has been pretty sweet to read through and hopefully by wed or thurs I'll have my new case...

Thanks everybody....that was kind of a long post, my bad..


----------



## Enigma8750

Don't be silly .. The Thread was as long as it needed to be. Just post those pictures when you get your new case and I will add you to the roster. Your gonna love that case. BTW. Cooler master does sell those replacement fans in Green if you want to go that color and stay with the stock. They are pretty quiet. Check out this link.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=263


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDUB_68*


Hey everybody,

I was tossing up getting the Storm Scout and the....I know it seems like sacrilege on this thread... 690. Basically it was a sleek look versus a rugged look. And honestly after reading through this thread and seeing what people have done with it, I just put in the order from newegg for a Storm Scout and new PSU with it.

I don't even go to LAN parties but the handle seems to make sense, the side window has potential but doesn't look flashy, the interior is a tight black.... All features on expensive full tower cases let alone an $89 mid that can seem to fit anything.

My plan right now is to change the color scheme to all green lights with new fans and cathodes... Partly because of my gf haha and it would look tight in my living room.

Anyway I just wanna say that this thread has been pretty sweet to read through and hopefully by wed or thurs I'll have my new case...

Thanks everybody....that was kind of a long post, my bad..


Nice. Welcome to the club.

If you know how to solder. The hard drive activity LED and the power LED appear to be 3mm LEDs from the outside but are actually 5mm. It'd look much better if you made it match your green scheme than if you kept em red.

Also, I should point out that you can't turn off the LEDs with the LED switch if you're using fans not wired to do so.


----------



## JDUB_68

With the Cooler Master stock LED fans, how much do you see the black surrounding the fan contrasted with the LED's? I was wondering if it would be a better look trying to find clear fans with green LED's....


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDUB_68* 
With the Cooler Master stock LED fans, how much do you see the black surrounding the fan contrasted with the LED's? I was wondering if it would be a better look trying to find clear fans with green LED's....

Their stock LED fans are clear. I do happen to have CM R4s in my case and the LEDs aren't too powerful. I'd get clear fans. The stock fans have some pretty weak LEDs too. They're hard to see through the front mesh.


----------



## JDUB_68

I'm not too worried about having to turn the LED's off, but thanks for the heads up I didn't think about the LED switch not working with new fans...

Would you have any recommendations on good brands for clear green LED fans, I saw some Antec 120mm ones that looked good but I thought I'd ask the experts


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDUB_68* 
I'm not too worried about having to turn the LED's off, but thanks for the heads up I didn't think about the LED switch not working with new fans...

Would you have any recommendations on good brands for clear green LED fans, I saw some Antec 120mm ones that looked good but I thought I'd ask the experts









Where will you be ordering from?

Regardless of what you'd say I'd recommend these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998122

They have a transparent green frame so not like fully transparent. If you really want em to be clear and capable of controlling the speed you can pay twice as much for the Antec tri-cools. I've used the Apevia ones and they feel high quality and aren't too loud.

Also, the front fan on the Storm Scout is 140mm. I have no idea how good this fan is but assuming the specs are accurate it's much better than the stock one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835234002


----------



## JDUB_68

That looks great dude, thats exactly what I was looking for. I definitely do want to replace the 140 up front, and that one looks like as good a replacement as any.

I was also wondering if you guys knew of people doing the nvidia stacker style of side panel of 4 fans strapped together but put it onto different cases?

Oh yeh I'll probably just be going through newegg, unless you knew of cheaper alternatives, seems like the shipping cost is what gets you, although they do have volume discounts....


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDUB_68*


That looks great dude, thats exactly what I was looking for. I definitely do want to replace the 140 up front, and that one looks like as good a replacement as any.

I was also wondering if you guys knew of people doing the nvidia stacker style of side panel of 4 fans strapped together but put it onto different cases?


I've never seen anyone do that yet but it'd be pretty cool. You should fill in your system specs here - http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


----------



## abdidas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Where will you be ordering from?

Regardless of what you'd say I'd recommend these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998122

They have a transparent green frame so not like fully transparent. If you really want em to be clear and capable of controlling the speed you can pay twice as much for the Antec tri-cools. I've used the Apevia ones and they feel high quality and aren't too loud.

Also, the front fan on the Storm Scout is 140mm. I have no idea how good this fan is but assuming the specs are accurate it's much better than the stock one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835234002


Those fans all that noise levels over 20. I can just accept the stock fans but higher than that would not be good in my preference.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


Those fans all that noise levels over 20. I can just accept the stock fans but higher than that would not be good in my preference.


I remember you mentioning that. The stock fans are like inaudible to me. Is your comp right next to your ear?

There's a thread asking how much dB is tolerable and pretty much everyone said 30 dB.

Oh, and I'd recommend against putting a side panel fan on. The difference in temps will be minimal and the vibrations from it are a bit loud.


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Oh, and I'd recommend against putting a side panel fan on. The difference in temps will be minimal and the vibrations from it are a bit loud.


I didn't have any vibrations from having a window fan on. But I agree that it wouldn't help out temps that much though.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohdman*


I didn't have any vibrations from having a window fan on. But I agree that it wouldn't help out temps that much though.


Ah, well even with the quietest fans I have(13db) on em they're still much louder than if I screwed em onto the case.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I remember you mentioning that. The stock fans are like inaudible to me. Is your comp right next to your ear?

There's a thread asking how much dB is tolerable and pretty much everyone said 30 dB.

Oh, and I'd recommend against putting a side panel fan on. The difference in temps will be minimal and the vibrations from it are a bit loud.

I agree with that, when I take off the side panel temps only drop by 1-3'c MAX. But you can use the rubber washers that come with the case.

gpu idles at 60'c which sucks.

My pc is less than a metre from me and my face and it are on the same level. I am not saying its loud but audible fuuuuuwoo watever air sound like.

Inaudible means its not hearable to you at all. Are you so sure about that?


----------



## Memphis

Hey guys, well I have yet to place my order for the scout, but it will be shortly. (student loans kick ass) Now I have a question to help me with one of my mods. (I plan ahead...a lot) There is this issue with the stock case fans/led switch control unit. I was wondering if anybody had attempted to mess with this? If so, are there images? If not, could anybody please take a few? With some close-ups of the led switch terminal. Also, of the connectors??? I believe I read a molex to provide power, and there is apparently another, which causes the molex wire to be different? If anyone could help me with this I would very much appreciate it. And if not thank you for taking the time to read and respond!


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Memphis* 
Hey guys, well I have yet to place my order for the scout, but it will be shortly. (student loans kick ass) Now I have a question to help me with one of my mods. (I plan ahead...a lot) There is this issue with the stock case fans/led switch control unit. I was wondering if anybody had attempted to mess with this? If so, are there images? If not, could anybody please take a few? With some close-ups of the led switch terminal. Also, of the connectors??? I believe I read a molex to provide power, and there is apparently another, which causes the molex wire to be different? If anyone could help me with this I would very much appreciate it. And if not thank you for taking the time to read and respond!









All the fans have 2 connectors coming from them. A molex for power and one that looks like a big 3-pin fan connector. That one connects to a lead from the LED switch on the top.

Here's a pic. Look at the top left. There's 2 small white connectors in front of a molex, to the left of the red e-SATA cable. Those are the LED control connectors.










Sorry, it's the best pic I have, because as you can see I cut off all the molex connectors and did a terminal block. Also, I switched out the LED fans for normal ones, and hid away the leads from the LED switch. Hope that pic helps out tho


----------



## r34p3rex

Just going to give an update on my scout.

I love it.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
Just going to give an update on my scout.

I love it.

I know its a great case that will last for some time.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Memphis* 
Very nice, I have one question, with your power supply, what's covering it up? Are you just using some cardboard (or something similar) with the bag the psu comes in on it or what is it? Pictures would be sweet!









As you can see it's just the foam that protected the psu when they shipped it(I did have to cut & measure to get the right dimensions).And the bag that came with it,I used some adhesive spray(pictured) to stick the bag to the foam.Hope this give you a better understanding of what I did.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reezin14* 
As you can see it's just the foam that protected the psu when they shipped it.And the bag that came with it,I used some adhesive spray(pictured) to stick the bag to the foam.Hope this give you a better understanding of what I did.









nice. I gotta find something to do mine with.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reezin14* 
As you can see it's just the foam that protected the psu when they shipped it(I did have to cut & measure to get the right dimensions).And the bag that came with it,I used some adhesive spray(pictured) to stick the bag to the foam.Hope this give you a better understanding of what I did.










That looks Great... Rep UP.


----------



## Memphis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reezin14* 
As you can see it's just the foam that protected the psu when they shipped it(I did have to cut & measure to get the right dimensions).And the bag that came with it,I used some adhesive spray(pictured) to stick the bag to the foam.Hope this give you a better understanding of what I did.









Thank you sir! Very resourceful and quite simple.

Now I know I asked earlier, but I am quite eger to figure this out. Thank you for the image seven9st surfer and also thank you fog clearing up the cable question. I'm still wondering if there was anybody that could take that picture of the back of the fron I/O panel. I'd like to see how that switch circuit is wired. So far if everything is wired as I have gathered, I will easily be able to wire in many more fans than just two....







Thank you all very much, I am just lookin to gather what I need so I can order my supplies and have it hear roughly the same time as my case, thank you all very much!


----------



## JDUB_68

This is kind of random, but I literally just spent the last 3 hours reading through the Firefight build by EuroFix.....and it is amazing!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...firefight.html

You guys have to check this out. I really want to reacreate the air duct he created in the HD bay for the Storm Scout

What do you guys think? And remember it'll all be green


----------



## Enigma8750

I can't wait to see it..JDUB 68. It sounds interesting. Please post Pictures when you get it done.

Also on a side note does this case look familiar.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I can't wait to see it..JDUB 68. It sounds interesting. Please post Pictures when you get it done.

Also on a side note does this case look familiar.










LOL, thats a breed of a tempest, antec 902, haf922 and a little cm690. What company is that?


----------



## boomboy

That case looks sick. I'd hit it.


----------



## r11

me too


----------



## hubwub

Here are some photos of my Storm Scout. I'm still waiting on my motherboard which should arrive today.














































For higher resolution photos, you can visit this set on my Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/hubwub/...7622020366702/


----------



## tranzeagle

I was wondering something. I really don't want to post it cause somebody will steal my idea, but can you hook up a sound activated cold cathode using the built in fan led button?


----------



## boomboy

I suppose you could. Anything is possible.


----------



## r11

Someone would steal your idea? Hahaha! l8mr


----------



## Enigma8750

yea... it would work as long as you put it after the switch in the circuit. I have one in mine already.. sorry to bust your bubble man.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


LOL, thats a breed of a tempest, antec 902, haf922 and a little cm690. What company is that?



I love your lineage remarks. You got that down perfect.

It is a new company in the states called AZZA case company

Here is the NEWEGG link that discribes it. The inside is really nice though.

Great NEWS. The CM SCOUT on NEWEGG is 89.99 with free shipping.. ARGGG.
I spent 119.00 plus shipping for mine. Get them while they are hot.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119196


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I love your lineage remarks. You got that down perfect.

It is a new company in the states called AZZA case company

Here is the NEWEGG link that discribes it. The inside is really nice though.

Great NEWS. The CM SCOUT on NEWEGG is 89.99 with free shipping.. ARGGG.
I spent 119.00 plus shipping for mine. Get them while they are hot.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119196

If you live by a Microcenter, the Scout is on sale for $87.99. However, you still have to deal with sales tax.

http://microcenter.com/single_produc...uct_id=0308296

I bought my CM Storm Scout from Microcenter. It was a good deal because that was before Newegg lowered the price on the case.


----------



## Enigma8750

It's the best priced Case on the market for what you get. With all the wire management features and the rear CPU Access, the tool less drive bays, blacked out interior and the docking station its really the best Bang For the Buck.


----------



## tranzeagle

Enigma8750: Any way you could post a picture of that?

I was just kidding about the stealing thing. I kinda figured someone already used the idea.


----------



## JDUB_68

Well I just got the case last night in the mail along with a 700w PSU and I'm psyched. I spent awhile last night tearing parts out of the old and getting ready for the new.

The case looks so much better in real life, the black is smooth all around and I can't wait to finish wiring after work tonight...

I was wondering if you guys had some recomendations about what fans are good for the 5.25 bays... Just like whats the biggest you can get in the Scout 5.25 bays, best ways to connect them, things like that, much appreciated!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDUB_68*


Well I just got the case last night in the mail along with a 700w PSU and I'm psyched. I spent awhile last night tearing parts out of the old and getting ready for the new.

The case looks so much better in real life, the black is smooth all around and I can't wait to finish wiring after work tonight...

I was wondering if you guys had some recomendations about what fans are good for the 5.25 bays... Just like whats the biggest you can get in the Scout 5.25 bays, best ways to connect them, things like that, much appreciated!


1 140mm fan. Screw it onto the 5.25" to 3.5" drive bay converter. The holes are perfectly spaced.


----------



## JDUB_68

Sounds pretty damn easy... I'm ordering some new fans right now!

I'm holding you responsible if it doesn't work ha


----------



## JDUB_68

Also I was wondering if you guys had ever used or read about this...

http://www.xoxide.com/logisys-4zone-...emote-kit.html


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDUB_68* 
Sounds pretty damn easy... I'm ordering some new fans right now!

I'm holding you responsible if it doesn't work ha

Disregard the scratch...teehee


----------



## JDUB_68

Looks good, thanks for the pic dude


----------



## boomboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


1 140mm fan. Screw it onto the 5.25" to 3.5" drive bay converter. The holes are perfectly spaced.










Can it mount a 120mm fan? I have a spare one lying around. Will it fit?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomboy*


Can it mount a 120mm fan? I have a spare one lying around. Will it fit?


No. You can stick it inside though.


----------



## boomboy

a 140mm red led fan would be perfect for the drive bay. i've looked around but haven't had any luck. where to buy it?


----------



## hubwub

Here is a suitable 140mm for the drive bay. It's the Xigmatek XLF-F1453.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233031


----------



## boomboy

but I want red led


----------



## hubwub

How about the XCLIO Amazing Fan?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835234002


----------



## boomboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
How about the XCLIO Amazing Fan?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835234002

Is this fan the only choice for a 140mm red led fan? I don't get why CM doesn't sell those 140mm red led case fans individually.

How about 140mm to 120mm fan mount adapter? Does such thing exist?


----------



## hubwub

They do exist. I've never seen it in the color that you want.

You can try out the AeroCool Streamliners.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835129249


----------



## boomboy

i tried to mount on a 120mm fan in the drive bay. They mounted on the dust filter just fine. Two of the screws are mounted. The other two couldn't but it was still secure so it is no issue.

The other option is to switch the bottom intake fan with a 120mm and put the 140mm in the drive bay. I am considering doing this because the 120mm red led is brighter than the 140mm so it looks a little off.

Anyway, thanks for the help, rep+.


----------



## boomboy

pic


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomboy*


pic











That looks pretty awesome. Thanks for the rep.


----------



## K10

I took those front covers out. I'd suggest taking out the bottom two at least since they're a bit restricting. Though you'll hardly see an improvement so it's no big deal.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boomboy* 
but I want red led









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...5065e28704ea9d

I think that I seen some on amazon also.BTW does anyone know if a Megahalem can be mounted in this case?


----------



## boomboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reezin14* 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...5065e28704ea9d

I think that I seen some on amazon also.BTW does anyone know if a Megahalem can be mounted in this case?

I did a measurement. It can.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reezin14* 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...5065e28704ea9d

I think that I seen some on amazon also.BTW does anyone know if a Megahalem can be mounted in this case?

A picture is worth a thousand words, yes!


----------



## boomboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
A picture is worth a thousand words, yes!









Can it be mounted horizontal? I did a measurement and it should fit.


----------



## kev_b

Yes it can.


----------



## reezin14

Thanks guys,I got the BK for a cooler as of now,but was thinking about the Meg for the future.


----------



## WAYN3H3AD

Yo peoples! I just got my scout case in the mail today! but quick question..when you pop open the front cover am I supposed to missing two of the metal coverings over the drive bays? My package kind of got roughed up during delivery..


----------



## Enigma8750

should look like this when delivered.


----------



## WAYN3H3AD

what about when the front cover is taken off?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WAYN3H3AD* 
Yo peoples! I just got my scout case in the mail today! but quick question..when you pop open the front cover am I supposed to missing two of the metal coverings over the drive bays? My package kind of got roughed up during delivery..

Possibly. I know the highest one should be gone because that's where the optical drive goes. Not sure if the bottom one is gone or not.


----------



## Enigma8750

If its just those two metal punch outs I wouldn't worry too much about that. More air flow.


----------



## boomboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


If its just those two metal punch outs I wouldn't worry too much about that. More air flow.


What if he wants to mount a 120mm fan on there?

If the metal punch out is laying somewhere, you can still screw them back on.


----------



## Enigma8750

It sounds like you got a refurb. Its up to you. I would plug in all the controls and see if the fans and lights work. BTW. Where did you buy this case.


----------



## WAYN3H3AD

Yea the top one is missing just like k10 said but so is the bottom one..Im just trying to make sure I have everything because when I opened the box a few of the drive bay covers had been knocked off..


----------



## WAYN3H3AD

It should have been brand new..I bought it off newegg


----------



## boomboy

i think mine came like that. i wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## WAYN3H3AD

Alrighty well thats fine then lol..Im just glad its here..now just gotta wait for some more funds to show up.


----------



## JDUB_68

So I'm scavenging the internet looking for a 140mm green led fan... I finally find something, annnnnd its Yate Loon so I was pretty excited.

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/...cat=282&page=1

Ofcourse it has to come from the UK, so by the time you pay for shipping it makes no sense at all.....


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDUB_68* 
So I'm scavenging the internet looking for a 140mm green led fan... I finally find something, annnnnd its Yate Loon so I was pretty excited.

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/...cat=282&page=1

Ofcourse it has to come from the UK, so by the time you pay for shipping it makes no sense at all.....























Here's probably your best bet in the US - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835234002

Or you can just swap the leds on another one.


----------



## JDUB_68

Any good links to guides on switching led's?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDUB_68* 
Any good links to guides on switching led's?

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...leds-fans.html


----------



## sonnytbh

Hello,

Eagerly awaiting the arrival of my new case CM Storm Scout (this week). Had a few questions about the case and the fans etc. I've currently got an Xigmatek S1283 CPU cooler that cools my E8500 inside a Thermaltake Tsunami Dream. Motherboard temps and CPU temps worrying at 55oC and 48oC.

Will it be possible to fit this cooler with a 120mm fan on top and on both fans installed on the positions on the side panel?

Really trying to get my temps down as they are causing me stuttering problems.

My current system specs are:

E8500 3.16Ghz (Not yet overclocked) 
4GB Corsair XMS2 RAM PC6400 
ASUS P5N-E SLI MOBO
800W PSU
2x 8800GTS 640MB in SLi
Xigmatek S1283 CPU Cooler
X-Fi Xtreme Music

Cant wait to share some pics when I get the chance, and hopefully getting some lower temps.


----------



## Enigma8750

The top blow hole fan is so close to the CPU that you can push pull with the fan that is already installed. Also there is those fan inputs on the door.


----------



## sonnytbh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The top blow hole fan is so close to the CPU that you can push pull with the fan that is already installed. Also there is those fan inputs on the door.


Sorry Enigma, was that aimed at me, couldnt make out what you're post was trying to say. What do you mean you can push pull the tops?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonnytbh*


Hello,

Eagerly awaiting the arrival of my new case CM Storm Scout (this week). Had a few questions about the case and the fans etc. I've currently got an Xigmatek S1283 CPU cooler that cools my E8500 inside a Thermaltake Tsunami Dream. Motherboard temps and CPU temps worrying at 55oC and 48oC.

Will it be possible to fit this cooler with a 120mm fan on top and on both fans installed on the positions on the side panel?

Really trying to get my temps down as they are causing me stuttering problems.

My current system specs are:

E8500 3.16Ghz (Not yet overclocked) 
4GB Corsair XMS2 RAM PC6400 
ASUS P5N-E SLI MOBO
800W PSU
2x 8800GTS 640MB in SLi
Xigmatek S1283 CPU Cooler
X-Fi Xtreme Music

Cant wait to share some pics when I get the chance, and hopefully getting some lower temps.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonnytbh*


Sorry Enigma, was that aimed at me, couldnt make out what you're post was trying to say. What do you mean you can push pull the tops?


Uhh...I think Enigma was talking about the top fan opposed to the top side fan that you're talking about. You won't be able to install the top side panel fan if you're using an hdt cooler that large but I must say it's better to have a good cooler and NOT use the top side panel fan than have a crappier cooler with a top side panel fan.


----------



## sonnytbh

Thanks for you're input I am pretty pleased with the CPU cooler at present, think it does its job well. But im still struggling with my temps.

3 days and case should be here!


----------



## JDUB_68

Hey,

I was wondering if you guys had some links to where I can buy colored acrylic sheets?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDUB_68* 
Hey,

I was wondering if you guys had some links to where I can buy colored acrylic sheets?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...b63720eb34322a

There you go


----------



## JDUB_68

K10 you got answers for everything I have so far, I'm just gonna keep tossing them at you ha...

I was wondering what the best way to get what could become long strips of the front bezel grill material... I've heard of using waste baskets and cutting them up and other things but I was wondering what you know of.

Thanks dude...


----------



## Memphis

http://www.mnpctech.com/moddersmesh.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Memphis. Good Answer.


----------



## da_park91

does anyone have a SLI setup in this case?
I'm planning to get i7 920 + scythe mugen 2 + two EVGA GTX 275's...
but im not sure how the temps will work out.
I'll have the default three fans (140 x 2 and 120 x 1 is it?)
and another 120mm on the bottom part of the side panel, intake.


----------



## luk73

Hi, do you know if the Rampage 2 Extreme fits in CM Storm SCOUT?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da_park91*


does anyone have a SLI setup in this case?
I'm planning to get i7 920 + scythe mugen 2 + two EVGA GTX 275's...
but im not sure how the temps will work out.
I'll have the default three fans (140 x 2 and 120 x 1 is it?)
and another 120mm on the bottom part of the side panel, intake.


just know that you probably won't be able to fit the mugen so that the fan blows from the front to the back. I think it'll only fit so the fan blows down to up. 130mm width is a tad big for he case. I ran into the same problem with my TRUE


----------



## da_park91

Why would the front to back fan setting not work?
I thought fans were installable on all four sides of the mugen.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da_park91*


Why would the front to back fan setting not work?
I thought fans were installable on all four sides of the mugen.


What I meant is that the dimensions for the Mugen 2 are 130mm x 100mm and the vertical limit for the case is 120mm, which means the cooler would have to be mounted with the 130mm side going horizontal.

I did forget that the mugen allows for fans to be mounted on all 4 sides, so you actually might be able to work around this. Not sure if it'll take a performance hit mounting it this way, though.


----------



## da_park91

dang, did not know that 120mm was the vertical limit.
maybe I should go for another heatsink, like xigmatek dark knight..


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da_park91*


dang, did not know that 120mm was the vertical limit.
maybe I should go for another heatsink, like xigmatek dark knight..


Yeah, there's a little section in the first post about the size of coolers that will fit. I think I'll actually be switching to the Dark Knight soon, it seems like a good choice


----------



## da_park91

nvm,
i just did some research and the mugen 2 "just barely fits."
seems like i'll be sticking with the mugen 2..


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da_park91*


nvm,
i just did some research and the mugen 2 "just barely fits."
seems like i'll be sticking with the mugen 2..


huh, ok. sorry about the confusion. maybe we can start a list of confirmed coolers that fit/don't fit/fit sideways?

do you know if it fits with the top fan still installed? because that's whats in the way for taller coolers. I'd love to see pics of that thing installed, it must look huge in this case!


----------



## da_park91

yeah, apparently it fits with the top fan installed.
even if i had to install it horizontally, i could get the fan to work in a push air up -> top fan pulls out way...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


huh, ok. sorry about the confusion. maybe we can start a list of confirmed coolers that fit/don't fit/fit sideways?

do you know if it fits with the top fan still installed? because that's whats in the way for taller coolers. I'd love to see pics of that thing installed, it must look huge in this case!


Data taken from first page panel.
*
GPU Specs.

11.5 inches of space from back of case to Drive Bays.

Recent Intel has determined that the 4870x2 and the GTX 285 will fit in this case.

CPU Cooler Specifications

With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed. 120x120x25
You have (146 mm.)from top of CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed you have 
171 mm. from top of the CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel.

Heatsink Dimensions 120(L) x 120(W) x 158mm(H) to 169mm(H) is the optimum size range for this case.

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm(H). Side to side dimensions should not exceed 140 mm.(W)*
*
Example of too big is the Cooler Master V10 (L) 236.5 x (W) 129.6 x (H) 161.3 mm
Its not the height or the width of this cooler but it is 10 mm too tall from top to bottom.*


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Data taken from first page panel.

*GPU Specs. *

*11.5 inches of space from back of case to Drive Bays.*

_*Recent Intel has determined that the 4870x2 and the GTX 285 will fit in this case.*_

*CPU Cooler Specifications*

*With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed. 120x120x25*
*You have (146 mm.)from top of CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.*

*With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed you have *
*171 mm. from top of the CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel.*

*Heatsink Dimensions 120(L) x 120(W) x 158mm(H) to 169mm(H) is the optimum size range for this case.*

*Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm(H). Side to side dimensions should not exceed 140 mm.(W)*

*Example of too big is the Cooler Master V10 (L) 236.5 x (W) 129.6 x (H) 161.3 mm*
*Its not the height or the width of this cooler but it is 10 mm too tall from top to bottom.*


I take it this data you just released has been declassified?


----------



## Memphis

has now


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I take it this data you just released has been declassified?









Yes this information is declassified very recently due to ongoing questions about size. Yes Size Matters.. LOL.

Anyway, This information is on a need to Know Basis and if it is used for any other reason I will have to get Kev b to do his duty. Nickname SilentKill. IF you see him. You will never see him again

That Mission will also be Classified Top Secret.


----------



## da_park91

those dimensions make me wonder if the mugen fit...
since its 130 mm, while the V10 is 129.
hmmmm


----------



## da_park91

nvm, the length is 130 mm not the width.
so it should fit fine


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. it's the height that matters. very low bridge.


----------



## JDUB_68

Hey fellas,

So with my scout case I bought a modular Cooler Master 700w PSU but it seems like it doesn't come with enough cables, I feel like I'm like already running out of molex connectors and I haven't even really started!!!

Where can I get cables that will work with this PSU?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDUB_68*


Hey fellas,

So with my scout case I bought a modular Cooler Master 700w PSU but it seems like it doesn't come with enough cables, I feel like I'm like already running out of molex connectors and I haven't even really started!!!

Where can I get cables that will work with this PSU?


How many molex plugs do you need?

You can't buy modular cables AFAIK. You'll need hubs or something.

Like these: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ndex&cPath=392

A bit pricey to me though. Should further explain how many you need and if you daisy chain or not.


----------



## r11

Hey man.. if you are running out of molex connectors then cut the black and red wires off one of them and wire in a bridge.. I think there is one on the last page of my build log. The bridge is under 10$


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r11*


Hey man.. if you are running out of molex connectors then cut the black and red wires off one of them and wire in a bridge.. I think there is one on the last page of my build log. The bridge is under 10$


You should make an instructional guide with pics. The tjharlow one isn't the greatest cuz of the audio.

I'm sure I'd use it if I wasn't going to buy a fan controller. Fans are all I use molex for.


----------



## Enigma8750

agreed with k10. Come on man and show us your skills....


----------



## kharner92

add me to the list! just got my storm scout the other day and i absolutely LOVE it, sorry about the crappy picture though

edit: added another case fan to the side!


----------



## JDUB_68

Hey fellas...

So this is kind of what I want to do for a custom side panel.










When I got this case it seemed like the only real downside was that because of the width and with the stock side panel, using both fans with a big CPU cooler wouldn't work. It just seemed kinda tight, so I was thinking it would be sweet to just have it be removed slightly and spaced back. Also for the back I want the acrylic panel to be attached to the case using hinges so that it can swing open easily.










The front would stay attached just using magnets. Also the extra space of the gap would let me put 4 x 120mm fans on the acrylic panel. Also I was thinking of filling the gap with modder's mesh.

Whats the verdict....


----------



## K10

Well....

Unless you're using a Megahalem, IFX, or TRUE this isn't going to be that great of an investment IMO. The acrylic will be like kind of expensive at that size, modders mesh is overpriced(get some of the stuff sold on the forums), dunno bout the magnets, fans will be approximately 10 bucks each(could be cheaper, could be MUCH more expensive) and you'll only get 2-5C(I'd guess) cooler than before. And I wouldn't consider the lack of being able to use the top side panel fan a "downside" as it's normal on cases except for wide cases like the HAF and the Panzerbox. Having a side panel fan next to the HSF isn't exactly common.

It looks like a good project nonetheless, but unless you have money to spend it won't really be worth it.

Also, most people say negative pressure is better than positive pressure. You'll have 5 intake fans(assuming all of those side panel fans are intakes) and only 2 exhausts. Maybe consider cutting holes for another 140mm up top.

Lastly, I should point out that your diagram says "2-4' gap". I'm sure it's not 2-4 FEET and you actually mean 2-4 Inches...but yeah.


----------



## PathogenX

hey guys im on vacation 
Im going to order a half life 2 applique for the side window

im not sure what to get 
red 
dark red
or etched

red is too bright the dark red imo is the best but etched seems nice

tell me what to get 
Im going to post pics when I am done

if not hl2 what should i get 
I dont want any nvidia or ati or intel or amd not a fan boy


----------



## sonnytbh

I received this case, after 3 hours of fitting everything (bit of a pain to get it all neat and tidy) I finally got my CPU cooler fitted, was very tight fitting the last push pin on my Xigmatek S1283 cooler, if you've got fat fingers you have no chance. Also if anyone is curious or hasnt tried it. I have managed quite comfortably to fit 2x 120mm fans to the side panel and still fit my CPU cooler. I remember someone saying they weren't sure if it would work.

An improvement on my old case my idle temps on my CPU have gone from 48oC to 33oC and my mobo temps from 56oC to 36oC. An amazing result! All i need to do now is swap out the 2 side fans for the Xigmatek fans with the orange fins and white LED's which look great.

Overall the case is amazing, just wish it was a bit bigger.


----------



## WAYN3H3AD

Just curious you guys..what would be your arguments on behalf of the scout case to someone mulling between the lancool k62 and this one?


----------



## Memphis

By just the pictures compared to what's in my hands...I can't give you anything that has a definitive win.

The Lian LI, is a very elegant case, as are all of their products, and it appears to have plenty of room same with the scout. 
The air flow looks well rounded, which is also found in the Scout. I say the scout's air flow is a little better, thanks to the side fans, but that's as easy a fix as cutting some acrylic. 
The case is blacked out inside, same with the scout, which makes it very nice, and helps greatly with looks, once you sleeve everything black. 
Both have the CPU hole which is awesome once everything gets settled in there, makes heat sink changes a breeze. 
I don't see much for cable management in the Lian Li, which is a big plus with the Scout, offering a plethora of options. 
The Scout comes with a handle but that really is only a plus for the bit of moving you do, or it could be a major plus for LAN-party fanatic. Also the safety feature in the back of the case rocks but unless you're playing in the hood, I really wouldn't worry about it.

Honestly bro, at this point, it's all about what you're happy with, if you can sleep comfortably knowing that you're spending your money on something you like, that's all that matters. I found it to kinda be one of those love at first site things. You can work on everything else, it just has to look how you want it to. So search for you love, young one, and hopefully you will find her, and if you're lucky she'll f... on the first date....oh wait


----------



## vLaD2007

Hey guys is this a full size case? I'm just worried if my Thermaltake Toughpower PSU will have a long enough cables?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vLaD2007*


Hey guys is this a full size case? I'm just worried if my Thermaltake Toughpower PSU will have a long enough cables?


It's a mid-tower, not a full tower. The only cable that might have an issue is the CPU power cable, cause its at the top. Most of the newer/better PSU's ahve long cables, so I wouldn't think it would be a problem, but I'm not positive. For comparison, my TX750 is more than long enough


----------



## vLaD2007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
It's a mid-tower, not a full tower. The only cable that might have an issue is the CPU power cable, cause its at the top. Most of the newer/better PSU's ahve long cables, so I wouldn't think it would be a problem, but I'm not positive. For comparison, my TX750 is more than long enough

Thanks for a quick answer!
PS very nit CM S.S. mod you've got, well done fella!


----------



## r11

ribbit I ditched the second 4870x2. The power consumption and heat was rediculous for an extra 10% in performance. The scaling sucked even with the newest driver 9.7. My 3DMark 06 went from 2800 to 3000 and my fps in crysis gained 5 frames.










Finally cleaned it all up.










This photo is pretty dark but trust me.. it looks good down there. There is another radiator on the front intake connecting to the video card with a black hose.





































The top half of the inside has white LED's to lighten up the white hosing and below had UV lights that show even the smallest speck of dust allowing me to clean this baby right.

Hope you enjoy and feel free to ask questions.









Before anyone asks about the water loop, here it is:

Res -> T-Line for draining -> pump -> 120 Rad -> XSPC 4870x2 block -> triple 120 rad -> heatkiller 3 block -> swiftech north bridge block -> res


----------



## PathogenX

O.O you removed the hard drive cage 
did it change stability of the dvd drive bays or the rest of case?


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. This is my first post here and I'd like to share with you my new computer. This was my first build and overall, I am glad to say that things went fairly smoothly with this case. The only problem I had was mounting my optical drive. They little "tabs" made it impossible for me to fit the drive in there. I had to file it down to get the drive in there. Anybody else have this issue? Well enough talking. Here are some pictures for your enjoyment. Also, if anyone has recommendation, please feel free. I'd love to hear your advice, comment, and suggestions.


----------



## Memphis

*These would be very useful.* Cable management is a biggie! I never had an issue installing my optical drives. But I've heard stories. If you go with the R4 120mm fans for the side panel, they are silent when run just by themselves, but once you place them on the side panel, the horizontal slots obstruct airflow so as a result you get a slightly annoying sound, but you can get use to it. Honestly? I'm use to 149 db of bass slamming at my skull, so 20-40 db caused by air flow? Hardly an issue.








Looks good man, and welcome, Rep up for being a laid back person. Keep the peace going.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey everyone. This is my first post here and I'd like to share with you my new computer. This was my first build and overall, I am glad to say that things went fairly smoothly with this case. The only problem I had was mounting my optical drive. They little "tabs" made it impossible for me to fit the drive in there. I had to file it down to get the drive in there. Anybody else have this issue? Well enough talking. Here are some pictures for your enjoyment. Also, if anyone has recommendation, please feel free. I'd love to hear your advice, comment, and suggestions.


Yeah I had that problem myself,did the same as you.I would suggest that you run the power cable out thru the hole next to the psu.Up the back and thru the hole at the top near the dvd drive(if it will reach).Nice setup


----------



## ROM3000

Thanks for the advice guys. I know cable management isn't all that great, but being that this was my first build, I wanted to leave that for later and just make sure everything was running first. I now see that I would have saved a lot of headache by just doing it from the beginning. I'm pretty sure the ATX cable will reach, but my CPU cable I doubt it. Would it be better running under the video card? I didn't run it like that when I first installed it, because I wasn't sure if the cable contacting the motherboard would lead to problems later on.


----------



## Enigma8750

Also you can route your CPU power wire under the mobo and for Pete's Sakes.. Get some Wire Ties.. PLEASE.. LOL. Welcome to the Club man if you want to be a member.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Thanks for the advice guys. I know cable management isn't all that great, but being that this was my first build, I wanted to leave that for later and just make sure everything was running first. I now see that I would have saved a lot of headache by just doing it from the beginning. I'm pretty sure the ATX cable will reach, but my CPU cable I doubt it. Would it be better running under the video card? I didn't run it like that when I first installed it, because I wasn't sure if the cable contacting the motherboard would lead to problems later on.


I'm pretty sure the 500w modxstream uses the same length cables as the 700w. The 4/8 pin will reach through the CPU retention bracket hole. The 24 pin will reach through that top hole with all of the front panel stuff coming through though it's kind of a b**** to get it through the hole so I cut one lower.


----------



## ROM3000

Thanks K10. I plan to rewire everything up soon, so I'll try your suggestion and post back with a new picture. On a second note, which connector did you use to wire up the front audio? I have tried both the HD Audio and AC'97 one, but neither seam to work.


----------



## kev_b

I have both the Storm and the Lancool K62, both great cases but the one thing the Storm has over the K62 is it's paint job on the inside, the Storm has a much nicer finish, it has this sight roughness to it that makes it stand out..


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Thanks K10. I plan to rewire everything up soon, so I'll try your suggestion and post back with a new picture. On a second note, which connector did you use to wire up the front audio? I have tried both the HD Audio and AC'97 one, but neither seam to work.


I use the HD Audio and it works fine for me.


----------



## r11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
O.O you removed the hard drive cage
did it change stability of the dvd drive bays or the rest of case?

no man. it is stable.


----------



## Enigma8750

There is nothing loose on this case. It's a manly case.


----------



## xguntherc

this is a great case, sure beats the hell out of the Antec 300, and even the 900. in all area's. Other than cable management for the 24 pin being not the best, the rest of the management was very easy. This case was great to work with. I'll post pics later. I just finished a client build.

I ran my CPU 4 pin through the slot by the PSU, up the back of case, and through the CPU cooler backplate cut out. and turned it in and plugged in there. So it's completely out of the way. Everything else worked out pretty good.

The Optical drive was a little hard, you have to angle it up "slightly" when installing and it will slide right in. I got it after a few tries..

Did anyone install the Motherboard "Speaker" that came with the case, does it just make a sound when the PC starts? should I even install it?

Thanks!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


this is a great case, sure beats the hell out of the Antec 300, and even the 900. in all area's. Other than cable management for the 24 pin being not the best, the rest of the management was very easy. This case was great to work with. I'll post pics later. I just finished a client build.

I ran my CPU 4 pin through the slot by the PSU, up the back of case, and through the CPU cooler backplate cut out. and turned it in and plugged in there. So it's completely out of the way. Everything else worked out pretty good.

The Optical drive was a little hard, you have to angle it up "slightly" when installing and it will slide right in. I got it after a few tries..

Did anyone install the Motherboard "Speaker" that came with the case, does it just make a sound when the PC starts? should I even install it?

Thanks!


I put my 24 pin through the top hole that all of the front I/O wires are going through. It's hard to feed through, but definitely possible.

I have my speaker installed but it's not necessary. I think one should only do it if they do heavy overclocking or are having issues and need beep codes to figure out what's wrong.


----------



## Memphis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


this is a great case, sure beats the hell out of the Antec 300, and even the 900. in all area's. Other than cable management for the 24 pin being not the best, the rest of the management was very easy. This case was great to work with. I'll post pics later. I just finished a client build.

I ran my CPU 4 pin through the slot by the PSU, up the back of case, and through the CPU cooler backplate cut out. and turned it in and plugged in there. So it's completely out of the way. Everything else worked out pretty good.

The Optical drive was a little hard, you have to angle it up "slightly" when installing and it will slide right in. I got it after a few tries..

Did anyone install the Motherboard "Speaker" that came with the case, does it just make a sound when the PC starts? should I even install it?

Thanks!


BS I never got one


----------



## PathogenX

I installed my speaker 
all it dose it beep 
lol


----------



## Enigma8750

It doesn't look like a speaker. It looks more like a microphone. About a quarter inch round and cylindrical shaped. Has a 2 inch set of two wire with a black plug at the end of it.


----------



## Behemoth777

Hey guys! I would like to join the group









I have been working on my scout build for about 4 months now and it is still a working progress. I have made a few mods to my case including moving the 3.5" converter up two slots to have a makeshift 2nd front intake(Hopefully I will be getting a scythe kama bay cooling unit to make it look more professional and not so ghetto). I have also taken out all of the stock 120mm fans and added 4 antec tricool red led fans and 1 140mm scythe fan. I also took out the original wiring for the stock led fans to clean it up a little bit. I will hopefully be selling the guts of this rig to a friend soon and building myself an i7 build with a foxconn bloodrage mobo








Here are some pics of my build(I know they are really crappy quality, I took them with my cell phone because that's all I had at the time).


----------



## kev_b

I'm using my speaker, I got use to hearing that single beep, now if it don't beep I get worried.
The 24 pin connector fits much better if you open the hole just a tiny bit.


----------



## shoot2scre

I just posted a review of the case.

See sig for link!


----------



## WAYN3H3AD

Ok thanks everyone I have decided to keep my scout case and now in search for a cooler..now I have read on the 1st post that the height of the cooler cant exceed 140mm i think..and far as the specs for the TRUE120 (the one im considering) its too big but I saw seven9st's build and looks like he has one..so i guess the question is..is this thing going to fit or not? lol thanks again.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


new members. Remember to wear our Colors proudly in your Signature.

Semper Fidelus.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WAYN3H3AD* 
Ok thanks everyone I have decided to keep my scout case and now in search for a cooler..now I have read on the 1st post that the height of the cooler cant exceed 140mm i think..and far as the specs for the TRUE120 (the one im considering) its too big but I saw seven9st's build and looks like he has one..so i guess the question is..is this thing going to fit or not? lol thanks again.

See if this helps you. It matters if your using intel or AMD. the AMD Will be turned long ways up and INtel will be Long way accross.


----------



## WAYN3H3AD

I will be going AMD


----------



## Enigma8750

With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed. 120x120x25
(146 mm.) CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed
171 mm. CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel

Heatsink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side dimensions 140 mm.


----------



## Enigma8750

IF you pull that top blow hole fan out that should give you the extra that you are going to need.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Want to Join US?*

*Enter your name and I will sign you up as a Scout 1st Class.*


----------



## drunkalien6

I have found the specifications of the fans that come with the CM Scout!

"Front: 140mm Red LED Fan x 1; *60 CFM*; 30,000 hrs life expectancy (included)"

"Rear: 120mm Red LED Fan x 1; *44 CFM*; 35,000 hrs life expectancy (included)"

I was reading some random segments of this, and someone was wondering this as i was too. And last i seen it hadn't been answered so here it is.

Oh and id like to join this club!


----------



## WAYN3H3AD

oh wow i definitely read that information wrong..wow..im a idiot lol..thanx anyway


----------



## Viktor27

Hello everyone =D
I was wondering if anybody had a picture of the connector.

I was sleeving it and well I'm not sure if the plastic molex housing is upside down =(. Does it matter? Sorry I'm a noob =D
Thanks

And I would like to join the club too =D,
Viktor27


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viktor27* 
Hello everyone =D
I was wondering if anybody had a picture of the connector.

I was sleeving it and well I'm not sure if the plastic molex housing is upside down =(. Does it matter? Sorry I'm a noob =D
Thanks

And I would like to join the club too =D,
Viktor27

Not sure if this will help, but...










and


----------



## Viktor27

edit:nvm thanks ROM =D


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viktor27* 
Hello everyone =D
I was wondering if anybody had a picture of the connector.

I was sleeving it and well I'm not sure if the plastic molex housing is upside down =(. Does it matter? Sorry I'm a noob =D
Thanks

And I would like to join the club too =D,
Viktor27

If you have removed the molex pins from the housing then yes it matter where you put them. That particualar wire is for the fan I believe and needs the yellow wire if Im not mistaken. Yellow and black in the correct two holes.


----------



## Behemoth777

For all you people out there looking for an inexpensive way to mod your cm scout case, this I believe is the best way to get some extra intake for your case to cool down your power hungry processor. Since I had an extra fan just lying around I decided I would put it to good use. Basically what i've done is taken one of the metal covers for the drive bays, cut out the extra metal that is blocking the airflow, and attached a fan to it. This cooled down my processor and my ram by about 2-3 degrees celcius each! Which will help overclockers a great deal. If your not afraid to spend about a half an hour cutting out the metal and getting a cramp in your wrist, then I would say give this a try! And just to warn people it does take up 3 5.25" drives, but if your like me and don't need these extra drives, why not add some more cooling to your rig? I have attached a pic of what the finished product looks like. Happy modding!!!


----------



## abdidas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


For all you people out there looking for an inexpensive way to mod your cm scout case, this I believe is the best way to get some extra intake for your case to cool down your power hungry processor. Since I had an extra fan just lying around I decided I would put it to good use. Basically what i've done is taken one of the metal covers for the drive bays, cut out the extra metal that is blocking the airflow, and attached a fan to it. This cooled down my processor and my ram by about 2-3 degrees celcius each! Which will help overclockers a great deal. If your not afraid to spend about a half an hour cutting out the metal and getting a cramp in your wrist, then I would say give this a try! And just to warn people it does take up 3 5.25" drives, but if your like me and don't need these extra drives, why not add some more cooling to your rig? I have attached a pic of what the finished product looks like. Happy modding!!!










Looks good but you need to put the front panel on to show off the finished look.


----------



## Behemoth777

Oh, sorry about that. Here is what the finished product looks like.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Oh, sorry about that. Here is what the finished product looks like.


Looks good. Why didnt you put in after the 140mm fan instead of the top.
I dont like my dvd drive to be in the middle.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Oh, sorry about that. Here is what the finished product looks like.

I have 2 140mm fans in the front and @1000 rpm's it still runs cool and quiet plus with a 140mm in the drive bay you won't need to use any tie straps to hold it in place.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I have 2 140mm fans in the front and @1000 rpm's it still runs cool and quiet plus with a 140mm in the drive bay you won't need to use any tie straps to hold it in place.


I was gonna suggest that but I did like 5 times in this thread already..


----------



## Enigma8750

*MY BUILD OF THE WEEK IS KEV Bs Build. Give him hell about it guys..*


----------



## kev_b

Thanks I guess but I didn't build it this week!


----------



## Enigma8750

No I wanted I just wanted to start a forum to showcase our builds.. thats all. Sorry about my english in my last thread. I'm tired I guess.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No I wanted I just wanted to start a forum to showcase our builds.. thats all. Sorry about my english in my last thread. I'm tired I guess.


No reason to be sorry Enigma, I knew what you meant when I posted my reply, I was just being silly, it's good medication I'm on.


----------



## Behemoth777

Well, using the 120mm fan instead of the 140mm fan allows you to utilize 2 5.25" bays instead of just 1. And also because my 120mm fan actually pushes more air than the 140mm fan that came with the case. And also because I already tore out the stock connections for the led lights.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Well, using the 120mm fan instead of the 140mm fan allows you to utilize 2 5.25" bays instead of just 1. And also because my 120mm fan actually pushes more air than the 140mm fan that came with the case. And also because I already tore out the stock connections for the led lights.

Good reason!


----------



## Behemoth777

Why thank you good sir!!! hahaha


----------



## Behemoth777

And I think it is a bit of a shame that more people don't mod their cases. For me, I can't stand anything to be stock. But, I guess everyone is different. Anyways, I have owned this case for about 3 months or so and I can say that even though this is my first build, this is by far the coolest case on the market. It may not have as good as airflow as others *cough 900 cough tempest* but when it comes to looks, price, and durability, this case far exceeds any expectations I ever had. I have to say that I'm very glad I got this case and I recommend this case to anyone thinking about buying a different case *cough 900 cough tempest*


----------



## reezin14

^^^It is a great case,I had to rma my psu,so it will be a minute until I can post finished pics.


----------



## Behemoth777

Im sorry to hear that, what psu was it?


----------



## Flisker

I would love to join this group







Just god my Storm Scout through the door today and took me 3 hours to fit up. Still not finished since I found out one of my sata cables were too short and ran out of USB plugs on mobo for card reader so I will have to sort that soon. Any way here are pics.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flisker*


I would love to join this group







Just god my Storm Scout through the door today and took me 3 hours to fit up. Still not finished since I found out one of my sata cables were too short and ran out of USB plugs on mobo for card reader so I will have to sort that soon. Any way here are pics.


What fans are those?


----------



## Flisker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


What fans are those?


Those side fans are Enermax Magma 120mm Fans with Batwing blades


----------



## Behemoth777

Are those fans as quiet and efficient as everyone says they are?


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Im sorry to hear that, what psu was it?

The one in sig -- Corsair TX750.:swearing:


----------



## Behemoth777

Awe, that sucks dude. I thought corsair psu's were top notch. What happened to it?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Awe, that sucks dude. I thought corsair psu's were top notch. What happened to it?


They supposedly are. I've got the exact same PSU right now. But I suppose even the best brands die every once in a while...


----------



## Behemoth777

I was actually thinking about a corsair psu for my future i7 build. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139011
I have heard so many great things about this psu, it just looks amazing


----------



## Flisker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Are those fans as quiet and efficient as everyone says they are?

Yeah I can't really hear them much and they are cooling my GFX card and other stuff really good. I would recommend them.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Awe, that sucks dude. I thought corsair psu's were top notch. What happened to it?


They're,I just happen to get one that was DOA.I think it happened during shipping the box was banged up some.At any-rate Corsair is replacing it with no problem at all.I'd still recommend these psu's.


----------



## Behemoth777

And i plan on using them








I actually own a 650w corsair psu, but I decided that I wanted a modular psu instead so I bought this seventeam psu. But, I'm going to sell it and and all the guts in my rig to a friend and start fresh with a core i7 build. So far, my experience with amd hasn't been as good as I thought it would be. I want to give intel a try.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Whoo, I'm a brand new Scout owner and I have to say I love the case!

At first, I was afraid my Xiggy Dark Knight would not fit with the top fan installed, but it does! It's a bit of a tight fit, but no fin-on-fan contact, and the whole case cools like a dream. Brought my temps down by 20C on load (no lie!) from my old Ultra Aluminus/Zalman 9700 NT build!

And as for the handle, it is a lifesaver! I am a college student, and I move around a bit, and this thing makes moving that much easier. Between clothes, furniture, and school supplies, I must say the PC is the easiest thing to carry!

I do not regret buying this case at all. The four front panel USB ports are amazing to me, since I carry a lot of files on the go, and my external HDD (two USB ports) and three flash drives take up a lot of real estate, and it'd be a pain to have to pull my PC out to plug into the back panel.

After a month of usage, I must say this is the best case I've owned, and I don't have any plans to change cases any time soon


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks for your comments... We feel the same way about ours.


----------



## Monsk

Is it possible to add more led fans and somehow connect them to the "stealth mode" button?


----------



## Enigma8750

Yes. Look at seven9st surfer's build he did it. It takes a little work but it is possible. as long as you use the cooler Master fans or fans that have a separate set of wires for the LEDs.


----------



## Viktor27

Does anyone know if the cogage true fits, having the top exaust fan?(and without the side panel fans)
Thanks =D


----------



## seven9st surfer

well, if this is what you're talking about, its 133mm wide, which means it can only be mounted horizontally (fan blowing out the top). I've got a TRUE, and its too tall when mounted to the fan blows out the back, the top fan gets in the way. I think the cooler needs to be under 120mm wide to be mounted vertically.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


For all you New Troops

This Sigs for you.


----------



## Viktor27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


well, if this is what you're talking about, its 133mm wide, which means it can only be mounted horizontally (fan blowing out the top). I've got a TRUE, and its too tall when mounted to the fan blows out the back, the top fan gets in the way. I think the cooler needs to be under 120mm wide to be mounted vertically.


I see, do you think it would be better to get the dark knight?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viktor27*


I see, do you think it would be better to get the dark knight?


Order of precedence AFAIK.

Megahalems > IFX = TRUE > Mugen 2 > Dark Knight > S1283


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viktor27*


I see, do you think it would be better to get the dark knight?



i was wondering this same thing. since i put that extra 120mm fan below the DVD drive, I've got a lot of airflow at the top of the case going front to back. I was wondering if my horizontally mounted TRUE would give me better temps than if I were to get a DK and mount it vertically and take advantage of the airflow I set up for myself. Don't have the money to test that theory, unfortunately...


----------



## therealfoz

Hey guys, awesome thread. Just found it today.

I'm currently building a new system using a Scout as well. Love the case. Took me along time to decide on one - and I'm not regretting the decision.

Still waiting on some cash to finish buying the parts.. so it's a slow assembly process. But it'll allow me the time to do things right.

Here's a few pics of things just getting started. Added a couple cold cathode tubes to the mix.. and will turn them on/off with the led button on the case.

System will be
Coolermaster Scout case - Got
AMD Phenom II X4 940 - Got
Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P - Got
Radeon HD 4980 - 1GB - Got
Western Digital Black 1TB Drive - Got
Western Digital Black 640GB Drive - Still Need
8GB - G.Skill DDR2-1066 - Got 4gb
Corsair Dominator Ram Cooler - Got
Corsair TX650W PSU - Still Need
Coolermaster V8 CPU Heatsink - Still Need


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *therealfoz*


Hey guys, awesome thread. Just found it today.

I'm currently building a new system using a Scout as well. Love the case. Took me along time to decide on one - and I'm not regretting the decision.

Still waiting on some cash to finish buying the parts.. so it's a slow assembly process. But it'll allow me the time to do things right.

Here's a few pics of things just getting started. Added a couple cold cathode tubes to the mix.. and will turn them on/off with the led button on the case.

System will be
Coolermaster Scout case - Got
AMD Phenom II X4 940 - Got
Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P - Got
Radeon HD 4980 - 1GB - Got
Western Digital Black 1TB Drive - Got
Western Digital Black 640GB Drive - Still Need
8GB - G.Skill DDR2-1066 - Got 4gb
Corsair Dominator Ram Cooler - Got
Corsair TX650W PSU - Still Need
Coolermaster V8 CPU Heatsink - Still Need


Looks great! and welcome to the site. you can introduce yourself over here if you want. Also, good job on going ahead and filling out your specs. Enjoy your stay, and keep us updated on the build!


----------



## wrekt

Hey guys - great thread...all 70+ pages have been fun to read! I just built a new comp with this case (posting pics once I START cable management!)

I recently bought the mugen 2 and was going to install it tonight, it came with a 40mm case fan as a bonus, anyone have any ideas on where to throw this?

I'll be installing another fan on the side door (ordered two, hoping the mugen would allow me to get both in, but found out in this thread it doesnt, so if anyone has an idea on where to put another 120mm fan that'd be great!).

Thanks a ton!


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wrekt* 
Hey guys - great thread...all 70+ pages have been fun to read! I just built a new comp with this case (posting pics once I START cable management!)

I recently bought the mugen 2 and was going to install it tonight, it came with a 40mm case fan as a bonus, anyone have any ideas on where to throw this?

I'll be installing another fan on the side door (ordered two, hoping the mugen would allow me to get both in, but found out in this thread it doesnt, so if anyone has an idea on where to put another 120mm fan that'd be great!).

Thanks a ton!

as for the 120mm fan, check out my build log in my sig to see where i put it, right underneath the DVD-ROM. should fit rather nicely there, and give you some extra airflow in the top half of the case


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wrekt*


Hey guys - great thread...all 70+ pages have been fun to read! I just built a new comp with this case (posting pics once I START cable management!)

I recently bought the mugen 2 and was going to install it tonight, it came with a 40mm case fan as a bonus, anyone have any ideas on where to throw this?

I'll be installing another fan on the side door (ordered two, hoping the mugen would allow me to get both in, but found out in this thread it doesnt, so if anyone has an idea on where to put another 120mm fan that'd be great!).

Thanks a ton!


Mine came with a 40mm fan as well. I gave mine away but if I kept it(I should have), I would've put it on my north bridge heatsink. The fan is silent so it's all good







.


----------



## wrekt

Great - thanks!

Since I am still a nubs...that heatsink - where would it go on this board?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...igabyte%20770t

Sorry!

Edit* doh, forgot to post the board link.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wrekt*


Great - thanks!

Since I am still a nubs...that heatsink - where would it go on this board?

Sorry!


On either one. The upper one is more important but it looks like it'll be harder to mount there.

(see attachment)

EDIT: I saw your sig and assumed you had the AM3 one...so yeah.


----------



## wrekt

Thanks - really appreciate all the help!


----------



## BdBanshee

I ran across your group the other day and was very impressed by all the nice cases. Here is my Scout that I built back in 5-09. I added another 120mm fan under the optical drives and ran most of my cables behind the motherboard tray. I have a couple of CM red LED 120mm fans to install but I want the LEDs to be controlled by the stock LED button. These fans only have 3 wires. Would the fan terminal block that seven9st surfer built do this?

Anyway, nice job on the cases!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*





I love what you did on that top fan mount, very clean!


----------



## BdBanshee

Yea, I just made a piece of aluminum sheet metal and sprayed it Krylon Sem-Flat black. This is the same piece I made for my CM Centurion 5 case I used to have, they have the same chassis. That is one of the locations I want to put my new red LED fan into and hook it to the stock LED button.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


Yea, I just made a piece of aluminum sheet metal and sprayed it Krylon Sem-Flat black. This is the same piece I made for my CM Centurion 5 case I used to have, they have the same chassis. That is one of the locations I want to put my new red LED fan into and hook it to the stock LED button.


Banshee. You are definately CM Cooler Master Storm Scout people. Thanks for your addition. Your advise in this thread will be very important. Welcome to the Club.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


For all you New Troops

This Sigs for you.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Sign me up Enigma


----------



## Behemoth777

Hows it going guys? I think I finally decided after countless hours of research what I want my i7 rig to be(when I get the money for it that is).

Here it is,
Foxconn Bloodrage x58 mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186163
Core i7 920
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115202
w/ Megahalems and Panaflo 114.7 cfm fan
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/prmeforinso7.html
Corsair ddr3 1600 xms series cas 7
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145242
Corsair 850hx 850w psu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139011
2 x WD RE3 320gb drives
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136297
All these would be replacements in my rig(except the hard drives, those would be additional) but I would keep everything else the same.

And I wanted to check with you guys before I buy because I only have one question that hasn't been answered for me. I was wondering if I could keep my top 140mm fan in my case without having to take it out because I hear of a lot of clearance issues with the scout and big cpu heatsinks. If anyone could help me out on this it would be greatly appreciated and would earn them a rep.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Sign me up Enigma

You got it MlbrottarN. Welcome to the club.. Now upload some pictures of your rig Sir.

Here put this in your Sig Herman.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Hows it going guys? I think I finally decided after countless hours of research what I want my i7 rig to be(when I get the money for it that is).

Here it is,
Foxconn Bloodrage x58 mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186163
Core i7 920
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115202
w/ Megahalems and Panaflo 114.7 cfm fan
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/prmeforinso7.html
Corsair ddr3 1600 xms series cas 7
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145242
Corsair 850hx 850w psu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139011
2 x WD RE3 320gb drives
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136297
All these would be replacements in my rig(except the hard drives, those would be additional) but I would keep everything else the same.

And I wanted to check with you guys before I buy because I only have one question that hasn't been answered for me. I was wondering if I could keep my top 140mm fan in my case without having to take it out because I hear of a lot of clearance issues with the scout and big cpu heatsinks. If anyone could help me out on this it would be greatly appreciated and would earn them a rep.









*CPU Cooler Specifications*

*With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed. 120x120x25*
*(146 mm.)* CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

*With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed*
*171 mm.* CPU to Side Panel Distance *NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel*

*Heatsink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.*

*Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm.* Side to side dimensions *140 mm*.

Example of too big is the Cooler Master V10 (L) 236.5 x (W) *129.6* x (H) 161.3 mm
Its not the height or the width of this cooler but it is 10 mm too tall from top to bottom.

Scout Info.

Quote:

well, if this is what you're talking about, its 133mm wide, which means it can only be mounted horizontally (fan blowing out the top). I've got a TRUE, and its too tall when mounted to the fan blows out the back, the top fan gets in the way. I think the cooler needs to be under 120mm wide to be mounted vertically.
Adding a fan to the ram side of the cooler will be fine. blowing through the cooler and out the back and top. Warning that panaflo will be a little noisy and has been known to cause things to hover into the air.. LOL


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Hows it going guys? I think I finally decided after countless hours of research what I want my i7 rig to be(when I get the money for it that is).

Here it is,
Foxconn Bloodrage x58 mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186163
Core i7 920
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115202
w/ Megahalems and Panaflo 114.7 cfm fan
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/prmeforinso7.html
Corsair ddr3 1600 xms series cas 7
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145242
Corsair 850hx 850w psu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139011
2 x WD RE3 320gb drives
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136297
All these would be replacements in my rig(except the hard drives, those would be additional) but I would keep everything else the same.

And I wanted to check with you guys before I buy because I only have one question that hasn't been answered for me. I was wondering if I could keep my top 140mm fan in my case without having to take it out because I hear of a lot of clearance issues with the scout and big cpu heatsinks. If anyone could help me out on this it would be greatly appreciated and would earn them a rep.










You should get another 640 gig instead and RAID 0 your two 640's. I'm pretty sure the WD 640 gigs perform better than the other caviar blacks. Either setup looks good though.

Also, I have a Mugen 2 and mine fits great. Not sure if you know but the Mugen 2 is a bit larger than the megahalems. Though...your fan is kinda big and with that tall RAMsinks you can never be too sure. Best bet would be waiting for another answer or maybe looking through this thread for megahalem pics. I'm sure there are a few.


----------



## Behemoth777

Enigma, The conventional style mother board would not allow me to do this but if you look at the bloodrage and a few other motherboards like it, they have heatsinks all around the processor with forces the socket to move closer to the middle of the board. Allowing for wider heatsinks to fit. At least I hope. I watched a youtube video earlier today and it was about this guy who did a scout build for some guy and it had the bloodrage mobo in it. The heatsink used was the dark night from xigmatek and there was a good amount of room between the top fan and the heatsink so I believe that it will fit.

K10, I actually hand picked all those parts to specifically fit with the megahalems with the fan and the bloodrage. Those memory sticks actually are low profile and will fit as easily as the g.skill memory will that I have seen many times. And I also did some research on those hard drives too. The RE3 320gb hard drive is basically a 640gb caviar black with only one platter instead of two which of course cuts the storage space and the cache in half. And the reason also why I am going with those drives instead of just buying two more 640gb drives to run in raid 0 is because I really don't need that much space and the RE3 drives are specifically made to run in raid arrays so I feel more comfortable buying them. I will use the two 320gb drives in a raid 0 array and the 640gb caviar black for storage.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


K10, I actually hand picked all those parts to specifically fit with the megahalems with the fan and the bloodrage. Those memory sticks actually are low profile and will fit as easily as the g.skill memory will that I have seen many times. And I also did some research on those hard drives too. The RE3 320gb hard drive is basically a 640gb caviar black with only one platter instead of two which of course cuts the storage space and the cache in half. And the reason also why I am going with those drives instead of just buying two more 640gb drives to run in raid 0 is because I really don't need that much space and the RE3 drives are specifically made to run in raid arrays so I feel more comfortable buying them. I will use the two 320gb drives in a raid 0 array and the 640gb caviar black for storage.










Mmmmkay, well you could just RAID 0 2 640s... But I guess you'll have to back stuff up then.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Mmmmkay, well you could just RAID 0 2 640s... But I guess you'll have to back stuff up then.


Yeah, I was going to put all my games and os on the raid setup and use my 640gb to store music, pictures, etc. And like I said the 640gb raid setup would be cool, and less expensive, but I feel safer buying two raid edition drives to setup raid because I have heard that sometimes the non raid edition drives don't work too well. And this i7 build im planning on doing I plan to keep for at least 3-5 years or so. Depending on if it starts to feel slow and whether or not I can play the latest games


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Yeah, I was going to put all my games and os on the raid setup and use my 640gb to store music, pictures, etc. And like I said the 640gb raid setup would be cool, and less expensive, but I feel safer buying two raid edition drives to setup raid because I have heard that sometimes the non raid edition drives don't work too well. And this i7 build im planning on doing I plan to keep for at least 3-5 years or so. Depending on if it starts to feel slow and whether or not I can play the latest games









Ah, I was thinking the RE3's were Caviar Black model numbers or something. Didn't know they were made for RAID.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

As of tomorrow when the UPS guy arrives, I will be the proud new owner of a Storm Scout! Upgrading from a Thermaltake Damier v5000a that I've had for several years. I've been battling higher-than-normal temps due to a crappy a/c in this midwest environment, and my current case has old 80mm fans...most of which weren't filtered so the inside of the case is a bit dirty.

*Here's what I ordered/will be ordering...if there is any fitment issues with any of this stuff in the Storm Scout, I will need to know immediately. I'm mainly concerned about the CPU cooler, but I think it will work.*

1 x Cooler Master Storm Scout
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119196

1 x AMD Phenom II 955 Black Edition
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103674

1 x Foxconn A7DA-S 790gx
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186150

1 x Cooler Master Gemini II CPU Cooler(175mm x 124.6mm x 81.5mm, w/o fans I assume)
http://pcpowerzone.com/comarrgeiidu....hannelid=FROOG

7 x Cooler Master 120mm Red LED Fans(5 for case, 2 for CPU cooler)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103063

1 x Hiper Type R II 680w PSU
http://www.xoxide.com/hyper-type-rii-680w-black.html

2 x XFX Radeon HD-4870 1GB GDDR3 Video Cards
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150394

So far I have ordered the case, the fans, the CPU cooler, and some Zalman thermal compound. I will be ordering the rest hopefully within the next few weeks, and then put it all together.

There's two mods I have in mind that I want to do with this case. I want all incoming air to be filtered somehow, I'd like the inside of this case to stay clean...it's pretty dusty here and I smoke in the computer room. The second mod I want to do is a full or near-full wire tuck. Two other mods I may be interested in doing is lighting up the front of the case somehow, and maybe installing a 140mm fan below my single CD drive in the 5.25" bay. Open to other suggestions, so feel free to recommend a mod or two!


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
As of tomorrow when the UPS guy arrives, I will be the proud new owner of a Storm Scout!

For me tomorrow's a holiday.

Also, everything SHOULD fit.


----------



## MlbrottarN

here we go then pics inc. though they are taken with my Phones camera and has a crap resolution.

ÃŽnside









Outside. and that is the swedish version of Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring









Laos planing on buying 2 92mm nanoxia 2200rpm fans for the cooler(CM TX-3) and 2 1200rpm Schyte Slipstream for the side panel aswell as one 1600rpm schyte for the front drivebays


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Is it possible to take all the walk-through threads on mods for this case and link them in the first post? I looked over it quickly, but I don't recall anything about mods in the first post. Would be really cool to have those there as a quick-reference for those new to the Storm Scout, much more convenient than searching.









Also would be a good idea to make stickies out of the case clubs for the more popular cases, or all the case club threads if there's not too many that would clog up the first page of the case section.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Is it possible to take all the walk-through threads on mods for this case and link them in the first post?Would be really cool to have those there as a quick-reference for those new to the Storm Scout, much more convenient than searching.










Yeah this is possible,but it has to be done by the OP Enigma8750.Good idea I think.


----------



## photonmoo

Yeah, My first post on OCN =)

I've been lurking for a while now, getting ideas from everyone (Thank You by the way)

I shall post pics of my Rigs.

I've been playing around with my CM Storm Scout, stealth modded my dvdrw drive and did a little spray job, nothing major.

I'm currently attempting to add 4x 3mm Red Leds into the Top 140mm Fan

=( I'm stuck with Stock cooling atm, hoping the move up to either a High End Air Cooler or a Watercooling Rig


----------



## therealfoz

A small update. I ordered the rest of the pieces for my rig this past Saturday.
I found a better spot for my 2nd cathode - right beside the front intake fan behind the little lip... the 5.25 sliding mounts actually slide up beside it helping to secure it. I'll take a picture tonight.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *therealfoz*


Hey guys, awesome thread. Just found it today.

I'm currently building a new system using a Scout as well. Love the case. Took me along time to decide on one - and I'm not regretting the decision.

Still waiting on some cash to finish buying the parts.. so it's a slow assembly process. But it'll allow me the time to do things right.

Here's a few pics of things just getting started. Added a couple cold cathode tubes to the mix.. and will turn them on/off with the led button on the case.

System will be
Coolermaster Scout case - Got
AMD Phenom II X4 940 - Got
Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P - Got
Radeon HD 4980 - 1GB - Got
Western Digital Black 1TB Drive - Got
Western Digital Black 640GB Drive - Still Need
8GB - G.Skill DDR2-1066 - Got 4gb
Corsair Dominator Ram Cooler - Got
Corsair TX650W PSU - Still Need
Coolermaster V8 CPU Heatsink - Still Need


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Got my CM Storm Scout today, along with seven CM 120mm red-LED fans and a bottle of zalman compound.

I will be transferring my E8400 system to the new case, and installing the CM GeminiII CPU cooler today. I won't be doing a full wire tuck, just a basic cable-routing. Once I order the new PSU, CPU and MB...that's when the real mods start.









Pics inbound shortly, I tether my phone to get online and my phone = my cam.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Is it possible to take all the walk-through threads on mods for this case and link them in the first post? I looked over it quickly, but I don't recall anything about mods in the first post. Would be really cool to have those there as a quick-reference for those new to the Storm Scout, much more convenient than searching.









Also would be a good idea to make stickies out of the case clubs for the more popular cases, or all the case club threads if there's not too many that would clog up the first page of the case section.











This is a GREAT Idea. I have a few threads in the first page that I put other stuff on so I could make changes later. I think this Idea deserves merit and I hope to have it up soon. Please post a few ideas of how you would like to see it and I will work on it. Thank you.

Enigma.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *therealfoz*


A small update. I ordered the rest of the pieces for my rig this past Saturday.
I found a better spot for my 2nd cathode - right beside the front intake fan behind the little lip... the 5.25 sliding mounts actually slide up beside it helping to secure it. I'll take a picture tonight.


That V-8 looks Great in that in case. Just wait..


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
This is a GREAT Idea. I have a few threads in the first page that I put other stuff on so I could make changes later. I think this Idea deserves merit and I hope to have it up soon. Please post a few ideas of how you would like to see it and I will work on it. Thank you.

Enigma.

I was thinking that it would be cool to have a little section of links at the very end of the first post, labeled "Mods" or something...then link all the walk-throughs that people have written about in regards to modding their Storm Scouts. This way new Storm Scout owners can read everything they need to know in the first post, rather than have to search around to learn how to do something simple like the 5.25" bay fan install.

I will hopefully have some of my own tips and tricks to offer everyone else once I get more familiar with this case, gotta empty it out and install the new CPU/MB/PSU once I get around to ordering them...right now I'm just taking it for a test-drive with my current system. I didn't do a full wire tuck or anything spectacular, tried to re-route what wires I could in a short period of time, and then did the 5.25" bay fan install...just mounted the fan to the back of the pop-out plates. It's good for temporary use but it cuts down on the airflow, I may remove the middle plate since the fan doesn't actually mount to that one. I could have installed the 140mm that came with the case that I replaced, but I believe the 120mm pushes more are and is quieter in the process.

Here's some pics I took earlier, nothing fancy but it'll hold me over until I order the rest of my components and finish my new build-


















































































As you can see I haven't done a full wire tuck or the false floor yet, saving the bigger mods for when my new system is complete...this is still pretty much my old system, just in the new case with new fans and a new CPU cooler. The PSU, CPU, motherboard and video card will be getting replaced eventually.

There was actually a fitment issue that I would like to make known to others just in case they want to go with the same setup I went with. After removing all the fans in the case and replacing with the Cooler Master 120mm black w/ red LED fans, I installed the motherboard and then the Cooler Master Gemini II dual-120mm CPU cooler. The cooler pushes up against the top fan's frame, not the fanblade itself. I had to kind of muscle the cooler in to place in order to tighten the bolts on the back of the MB that hold it on. After inspecting it several times, and running the system several times I found that there is a 2-3 sheet of paper gap between the cooler and the top fan's blade center, so the fan doesn't lock up or hit the CPU cooler. The cooler is only up against that fan's frame, pushing it up maybe 1/16 of an inch.

I updated the system specs in my sig to reflect what I am currently running.

EDIT: I'd like to point out two things about this case that I did not like.

First, all the fans are mounted with those fat coarse-thread screws and they are a HUGE pain to fasten. The palm of my hand is red/purple/sore from the screwdriver after installing 5 case fans and 2 CPU cooler fans...I don't ever want to do that again so I am hoping these fans last a long time. Make sure you have a good screwdriver that fits those screws like a glove, anything smaller and you'll strip the screws...I learned this the hard way, luckily I had the screws that came with the case and 4 extra screws per fan I purchased.

Second is the quick-locks for the PCI slots. I broke one the first time playing with them, luckily the case comes with one spare. I highly recommend against using these as a primary locking device...use one of the hex-shaped-head screws included with the case and then use the quick-lock only if it easily clicks in to place, otherwise it will break. When they do lock properly, without a screw holding the card in place the card will move around quite a bit, those quick-locks are not sturdy at all and are very fragile. You may even be better off removing them, I will probably remove mine.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Very NICE*


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


EDIT: I'd like to point out two things about this case that I did not like.

Second is the quick-locks for the PCI slots. I broke one the first time playing with them, luckily the case comes with one spare. I highly recommend against using these as a primary locking device...use one of the hex-shaped-head screws included with the case and then use the quick-lock only if it easily clicks in to place, otherwise it will break. When they do lock properly, without a screw holding the card in place the card will move around quite a bit, those quick-locks are not sturdy at all and are very fragile. You may even be better off removing them, I will probably remove mine.


Johnny, the one thing good about these plastic card holder over other coolermaster clips is they leave you enough room to lock them down and still use a screw to hold the card down. I used black thumb screws on all mine but when ever I can get my hands on one of the new Lian-Li card holder I'll be modding my storm.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Johnny, the one thing good about these plastic card holder over other coolermaster clips is they leave you enough room to lock them down and still use a screw to hold the card down. I used black thumb screws on all mine but when ever I can get my hands on one of the new Lian-Li card holder I'll be modding my storm.










That's one thing I loved, they left room for a screw! The quick-locks on my Thermaltake Damier v5000a covered the screw area, and I also couldn't install cards that used two slots without cutting some plastic off the case's quick-lock assembly. There's a million different reasons why I love this Storm Scout right now, haha.


----------



## photonmoo

Here is my rig as it looks currently.














































I tried changing the heatsink on one of my 2gb sticks of ram earlier, but when I pulled off the existing heatsink, the memory chips came off with it as well







, so there goes 2gb of ram









The stock cooling doesn't do it for me, so I'm leaning towards getting a Xigmatek Red Scorpion for the time being.

I'm hoping to be successful in adding 4x Red LED's into the top 140mm fan, I hope I don't stuff it up









I pulled apart a old chassis and I will probably use pieces of that to mod the Scout a bit more, I just need to decide what I wanna do... I'm still a bit confused









But anyways, I've been reading through most of the posts on here, and I'm jealous at majority of your guys rigs and mods


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 

EDIT: I'd like to point out two things about this case that I did not like.

First, all the fans are mounted with those fat coarse-thread screws and they are a HUGE pain to fasten. The palm of my hand is red/purple/sore from the screwdriver after installing 5 case fans and 2 CPU cooler fans...I don't ever want to do that again so I am hoping these fans last a long time. Make sure you have a good screwdriver that fits those screws like a glove, anything smaller and you'll strip the screws...I learned this the hard way, luckily I had the screws that came with the case and 4 extra screws per fan I purchased.

Second is the quick-locks for the PCI slots. I broke one the first time playing with them, luckily the case comes with one spare. I highly recommend against using these as a primary locking device...use one of the hex-shaped-head screws included with the case and then use the quick-lock only if it easily clicks in to place, otherwise it will break. When they do lock properly, without a screw holding the card in place the card will move around quite a bit, those quick-locks are not sturdy at all and are very fragile. You may even be better off removing them, I will probably remove mine.

I agree, the quick-locks are useless, I broke one and had to replace it the day I got the case...I'm going to remove them all and replace them with black thumb screws instead


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I like that CD tray mod, pretty cool.

As for the stock cooling, I bought 7 Cooler Master red-LED 120mm fans. Five for the case(replaced two 120mm and one 140mm that came with the case), and two for the CPU cooler. They're pretty much the best 120mm's available from what I've seen. It's a frickin' wind tunnel in this case, and the rear/top exhaust fans are blowing out fairly cool air, even under load it's not that warm.

I'll be honest, though...I went from a dirty old thermaltake case with old/dirty 80mm fans and old "white" thermal compound that wasn't evenly applied to this new setup and my idle temps only dropped 1c on each core and 1c on the GPU. Here's how I came to that conclusion...I ran my old setup for half an hour, noted the temps and shut it down, put everything in the new case, ran it for half an hour and noted the temps, ambient room temp was around 75F the entire time. Going from the old/dusty/80mm case to the new case with seven 120mm fans and Zalman compound did NOT affect my temps much, if at all. I'm severely bummed about that, wish I could figure out why my temps still suck at idle.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Here is my rig as it looks currently.
I tried changing the heatsink on one of my 2gb sticks of ram earlier, but when I pulled off the existing heatsink, the memory chips came off with it as well







, so there goes 2gb of ram









The stock cooling doesn't do it for me, so I'm leaning towards getting a Xigmatek Red Scorpion for the time being.

I'm hoping to be successful in adding 4x Red LED's into the top 140mm fan, I hope I don't stuff it up









I pulled apart a old chassis and I will probably use pieces of that to mod the Scout a bit more, I just need to decide what I wanna do... I'm still a bit confused









But anyways, I've been reading through most of the posts on here, and I'm jealous at majority of your guys rigs and mods










The Scythe Mugen 2 outperforms the red scorpion, dark knight and s1283...and costs less. Should be an easy decision here.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


The Scythe Mugen 2 outperforms the red scorpion, dark knight and s1283...and costs less. Should be an easy decision here.


*******, I looked at the Mugen 2, and they're good...just they're a tad bit expensive for me (over $20 more than a Red Scorpion...)

What you think of the Tuniq Tower vs Mugen 2?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


=( I'm stuck with Stock cooling atm, hoping the move up to either a High End Air Cooler or a Watercooling Rig


im stuck on crap air aswell but i've done some measurements and i've noticed that if you place a radiator so that it follows the Windowed sidepanel you should be able to fit atleast a 120.2 rad maybe even a 120.3

Can try to do a scetch of what i mean when i get home from school again later today


----------



## MlbrottarN

Managed to throw up a scetch now isntead...










the pink area being the radiator mounted with one end inside the drivebays and the other end suspended somehow in the hole for fans on the window (this area is yellow) 
(The purple area is somewhat the window and the blue is the sidepanel itself.)

It might be a tight squeeze if you use a very fat radiator like Fezer Xchanger wich is like 3 inches.
But if you mount a "normal" not 3 inch radiator and 1inch fans you should be fine


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


im stuck on crap air aswell but i've done some measurements and i've noticed that if you place a radiator so that it follows the Windowed sidepanel you should be able to fit atleast a 120.2 rad maybe even a 120.3

Can try to do a scetch of what i mean when i get home from school again later today


I got a Thermaltake 760 in the HAF, and it's really useless...so I would probably go with a 120mm Rad as a min now, but I'd prefer a 240mm Rad (If I do go WC in the Scout)

I'll probably have to go Air Cooling in the end, unless my broke ass finds a job


----------



## Halfbaked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I agree, the quick-locks are useless, I broke one and had to replace it the day I got the case...I'm going to remove them all and replace them with black thumb screws instead


I've gotta ask this.
Is there an easy way to get the quick locks off?
If there is I don't see it.
Thanks.
H


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Halfbaked*


I've gotta ask this.
Is there an easy way to get the quick locks off?
If there is I don't see it.
Thanks.
H


the PCI bracket locks? just twist them. its just 2 little plastic pieces at the top and bottom that act like hinges. I'm constantly pushing them at the wrong angle and having them come off. they snap right back in, tho


----------



## Halfbaked

Got it. Thanks.
H


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


*******, I looked at the Mugen 2, and they're good...just they're a tad bit expensive for me (over $20 more than a Red Scorpion...)

What you think of the Tuniq Tower vs Mugen 2?


The Mugen 2 is better. The Red Scorpion is better than the Tuniq Tower as well. The Red Scorpion is good but in America it costs more than the Mugen 2. Go with whatever fits your budget.


----------



## Mohunky

Woohoo!!!! I'm now the proud owner of a CM Scout case







picked it up this afternoon!!! YEY! It was the first thing on my rather pricey upgrade wish list.... now to put my current system in it... PLAY TIME









PS my stock fans are a bit.... erm.... flimsey... that normal? I've got almost a full set of brand new akasa fans to slap in it anyway so not too bothered.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Halfbaked*


I've gotta ask this.
Is there an easy way to get the quick locks off?
If there is I don't see it.
Thanks.
H


The point where they hinge/move, they snap in to the case kind of like those little flip-out feet on most keyboards that raises the keyboards angle up.


----------



## oxymorosis

Hi,
First time poster from New Zealand here. I've just built a new system in a Storm Scout while I've been stuck at home with a broken leg. Grainy cellphone pictures attached. Yeah I know the cable management at the bottom needs work but see above. I can't really go shopping for black loom tube and tape at the moment but I will fix it sooner or later









I really like this case, its really well built for the price. Only thing I can fault about it is the vents and fan mounts on the side window. It seems kinda dumb to have the bottom screws for the bottom fan below the top screws for the PSU to me. I had to use the bottom mounts for the top fan and one of the vent holes to get my fan into the case with my clip on filter on the back of it.


----------



## Viktor27

Does anyone know if the thermalright 90 is as good as the dark knight?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
The Mugen 2 is better. The Red Scorpion is better than the Tuniq Tower as well. The Red Scorpion is good but in America it costs more than the Mugen 2. Go with whatever fits your budget.

Yeah, I'll have to decide on something...additional shipping costs just annoy me, it makes a me think twice about it


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viktor27*


Does anyone know if the thermalright 90 is as good as the dark knight?


No. I would not say so just off the top of my head but I will check that out and get back with you.




























Both of these are from a Q6600 test. Different tests but the same processor. Make your own decision. I don't think that your gonna go bad either way.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viktor27*


Does anyone know if the thermalright 90 is as good as the dark knight?


It's probably not considering the thermalright 120 is a just a little better than the dark knight.


----------



## Enigma8750

Looks like the Thermalright 90 is better that the Xiggy. But thermalright is king.


----------



## photonmoo

I'm hoping to try and sell a few things to make up the cost of purchasing new cooling.

I found this on ebay, it's $219 AUD / $188USD (with shipping added)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Liquid-Coolin...4.c0.m14.l1262

I would want to change the tubing to UV Red, and probably add a 3.5" or 5.25" reservoir bay in the front.

Would it be worthwhile maybe getting this? I have a Thermaltake 760 in the HAF, but I got that for cheap, but it's useless...I don't wanna make the same mistake twice


----------



## photonmoo

It's not bad I guess, considering it has a north bridge and gpu cooler as well

Oh I see I would have to purchase coolant as well, suppose I could use the coolant from the Thermaltake 760, and maybe put red dye in it??


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No. I would not say so just off the top of my head but I will check that out and get back with you.




























Both of these are from a Q6600 test. Different tests but the same processor. Make your own decision. I don't think that your gonna go bad either way.


Kinda hard to see the credibility of that since they're from two different sites and were done with 2 different hardware sets and probably had different ambient temperatures. Also, the Dark Knight comes with a much better fan than the S1283.


----------



## Viktor27

Thanks engima and k10 =D, I decided on the ultima 90(lapped) for $50 shipped.
I'm sure i'll be happy with it.


----------



## Enigma8750

K-10

I have to agree with you but *close* is better than nothing at all.


----------



## kev_b

Wow 39 club members since June 17, not bad!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Wow 39 club members since June 17, not bad!









We have the Scout to thank for that


----------



## Enigma8750

*go scouts!!!*

*we rule!!!*


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Looks like the Thermalright 90 is better that the Xiggy. But thermalright is king.


Not anymore ... been dethroned by the Prolimatech Megahalems.

And the Megahalem can be mounted either horizontally or vertically on an AM3 board. Wish I knew that before I built


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oxymorosis*


Not anymore ... been dethroned by the Prolimatech Megahalems.

And the Megahalem can be mounted either horizontally or vertically on an AM3 board. Wish I knew that before I built










Shoulda got the Mugen 2. It's better than the dark knight and costs less(in the US) and since it's a square you can mount fans on whichever sides you want.


----------



## Satyrical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Shoulda got the Mugen 2. It's better than the dark knight and costs less(in the US) and since it's a square you can mount fans on whichever sides you want.

Does the Mugen 2 fit in your Scout with the top 140mm fan installed? I'm torn between it and the DK as well.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Satyrical*


Does the Mugen 2 fit in your Scout with the top 140mm fan installed? I'm torn between it and the DK as well.


Yep, fits great.


----------



## Satyrical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Yep, fits great.


Excellent. Now to wait for Scythe to release an 1156 bracket for it...


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satyrical* 
Excellent. Now to wait for Scythe to release an 1156 bracket for it...









Yeah...there aren't really any great coolers out for that socket yet. But it's only been out for 2 days so I guess it's fine. The Zalman's the best looking one at the moment(on newegg at least) but it's ridiculously overpriced, like all Zalmans, and doesn't perform as great as it should.


----------



## photonmoo

Grr, I see xoxide.com are having a closing down sale, everything is going for cheap...just they don't ship outside the US & Canada










I was hoping to get a few more goodies to pimp out the Scout.

I wanna add a few switches to the front of the Scout, on one of the spare 5,25" bay




























I was thinking, I can hook the Key Switch (Momentary type lock barrel) to the power button, so you would have to unlock the it before you can push the power button, or even just use that to start the pc up...

Something likes this?


----------



## photonmoo

I'll probably scrap getting the last switch, it looks ugly... get anti-vandal switches with red leds in the middle


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I'll probably scrap getting the last switch, it looks ugly... get anti-vandal switches with red leds in the middle


I was thinking about removing the lowest 5.25" mesh cover, and making a switch panel to fit in its place. Here's some ideas I had for what the switches would do...

1. PSU cut-off switch. It's a pain having to reach behind the case to shut the PSU off when you're messing around in the case, which led to this idea. It would involve opening the PSU, but it's not that hard of a mod. Another big plus...shut the PSU off when your PC is off, because it still drains a small amount of electricity when off. Think green & save money!

2. Power switch, just like photonmoo mentioned above. Put the switch in one of the two lines for the case power switch. Gotta flip the switch on before the case switch will work to turn on the PC.

3. Fan LED switch. Either run these on the same switch as #2, or separate. Turn your fan LEDs on and off as you please.

4. Auxiliary lighting switch. All your LED bars, Cathodes, Neons, etc...wire 'em up to a switch so you can turn them on and off.

5. Got a really loud PCI-slot fan to keep your GPU cool, but when you're not gaming those noisy fans annoy you? Not anymore when you have them wired to a switch!

6. Reset switch. Your finger too big to hit the reset switch? Don't feel bad, mine are too, that button is frickin' small. I don't think my daughter could even press that, and she's only 5! Wire it to a new momentary switch, meaning it's only active when switched up and held, or pressed and held...cuts out when released, just like the small reset button already on the case.

Think about it...switching on like 5 switches before turning the system on, it'll feel like you're in a frickin' helicopter or some sort of ridiculously expensive exotic car that has an obscene amount of switches you need to engage before starting.

There's all sorts of cool things you could do with a switch panel on the front, and the only downside I can think of is the fact you'll have switches sticking out of the front of the case which kind of take away from that flat/clean look the front of the case offers. You may even be able to mod them in to the top of the case, the flat/top area above the I.O. panel that is the perfect place for like 5 switches...I am not sure what's immediately under that plastic, so you may want to look in to that before you start drilling holes.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey check out what I found online. It took me forever to look it up but here it is... For your side panel fan lights and fan power needs.

Quote:









I want one of those break away fan connector


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey check out what I found online. It took me forever to look it up but here it is... For your side panel fan lights and fan power needs.


I'm going to order 2 of these switches, I've needed one in the past and never found one. I don't need them now but it would be nice to have handy for the future.
Great find Enigma!


----------



## WAYN3H3AD

Hey guys back again..I was thinking of some things i could do to my scout and decided i want some UV action going on. I want come here and see what kind of suggestions on what parts or areas should get the UV effect treatment. I was going along the lines of UV sata cables and maybe painting my fans with the UV paint. What do you guys think?


----------



## Enigma8750

xoxide.com is going out of business. Hit it quick with UV Fans wire loom and UV SATA cables..


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
xoxide.com is going out of business. Hit it quick with UV Fans wire loom and UV SATA cables..

Aw crap, I wonder why they're going out of business. I get all my supplies from those guys.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
I was thinking about removing the lowest 5.25" mesh cover, and making a switch panel to fit in its place. Here's some ideas I had for what the switches would do...

1. PSU cut-off switch. It's a pain having to reach behind the case to shut the PSU off when you're messing around in the case, which led to this idea. It would involve opening the PSU, but it's not that hard of a mod. Another big plus...shut the PSU off when your PC is off, because it still drains a small amount of electricity when off. Think green & save money!

2. Power switch, just like photonmoo mentioned above. Put the switch in one of the two lines for the case power switch. Gotta flip the switch on before the case switch will work to turn on the PC.

3. Fan LED switch. Either run these on the same switch as #2, or separate. Turn your fan LEDs on and off as you please.

4. Auxiliary lighting switch. All your LED bars, Cathodes, Neons, etc...wire 'em up to a switch so you can turn them on and off.

5. Got a really loud PCI-slot fan to keep your GPU cool, but when you're not gaming those noisy fans annoy you? Not anymore when you have them wired to a switch!

6. Reset switch. Your finger too big to hit the reset switch? Don't feel bad, mine are too, that button is frickin' small. I don't think my daughter could even press that, and she's only 5! Wire it to a new momentary switch, meaning it's only active when switched up and held, or pressed and held...cuts out when released, just like the small reset button already on the case.

Think about it...switching on like 5 switches before turning the system on, it'll feel like you're in a frickin' helicopter or some sort of ridiculously expensive exotic car that has an obscene amount of switches you need to engage before starting.

There's all sorts of cool things you could do with a switch panel on the front, and the only downside I can think of is the fact you'll have switches sticking out of the front of the case which kind of take away from that flat/clean look the front of the case offers. You may even be able to mod them in to the top of the case, the flat/top area above the I.O. panel that is the perfect place for like 5 switches...I am not sure what's immediately under that plastic, so you may want to look in to that before you start drilling holes.


I like some of your ideas, and indeed it would be really cool to push a couple of buttons before you start the pc up...turn a key, push a button etc bla bla

I was in K-Mart the other day, and they had an alarm clock with a tacho on it for all the V8 Racing fans, and when you pushed a button the tacho revved up and had the engine noise. It would be cool to have that or something similiar when you started the pc up. It would complement having a V8/V10 cooler in your pc too









Quote:

Aw crap, I wonder why they're going out of business. I get all my supplies from those guys.
They should ship overseas, now I miss out on all the specials


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Pretty much all their "going out of business sale" prices are BS.

Example...before this sale started, the Hiper Type R II 680w PSU was selling for 114.99 regular cost. Now it's marked as "159.99 retail, on sale for 104.99!!!" saying you save like 35% or something like that. They adjusted all the "retail" prices, and by adjusted I mean they jacked them up to make it look like you're saving more than you really are. That's one shady business tactic if you ask me.

Regardless, you're still saving a buck or two on what you're getting and you get free shipping on orders over $100.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I have the 140mm fan that came with it mounted onto the 5.25" to 3.5" bay adapter as the holes on it are perfect. So I still use that fan. The intake from it is especially useful in keeping the CPU cool







. Orange xiggy fans ftw


That's just pure genius. I was about to buy a 5.25 fan cage mount. This worked out even better. Thanks dude!


----------



## dkev

Please sign me up Enigma


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Please sign me up Enigma










You've got it Dkev..  Your on the list now wear the sig.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


All new members....

Remember to wear your Signature Proudly.
Thanks Team. Scout Rule. First in and for good reason.


----------



## Enigma8750

okay.. Photomoo.

Quote:

Go to one of those second hand stores if you have one and buy one of those cars with the lights and the sound effects and wire it into your PSU 5 Volt load. Then you can get your computer to do all kinds of things on power on.


----------



## K10

Hello fellow Storm Scout owners. I just started a techbench made from an old case I modded. You can check it out here:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...techbench.html

Also, my birthday's next Sunday and I expect to get a fair amount of cash. My first priority will be buying the MDF board or pine or something for the techbench but I also plan on buying some new sleeving and stuff. I'm going to make a post dedicated to cable management in the Storm Scout potentially providing you with the best cable management(without modding) possible.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


okay.. Photomoo.

Go to one of those second hand stores if you have one and buy one of those cars with the lights and the sound effects and wire it into your PSU 5 Volt load. Then you can get your computer to do all kinds of things on power on.


*******, I'll look into it Enigma (might have to put my thinking cap on as well)


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Hello fellow Storm Scout owners. I just started a techbench made from an old case I modded. You can check it out here:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...techbench.html

Also, my birthday's next Sunday and I expect to get a fair amount of cash. My first priority will be buying the MDF board or pine or something for the techbench but I also plan on buying some new sleeving and stuff. I'm going to make a post dedicated to cable management in the Storm Scout potentially providing you with the best cable management(without modding) possible.


That would be appreciated, anything to 'pimp' the scout out some more.


----------



## Ojay

i'm planning to get Storm scout...but can it fit megahalem? pic?


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ojay*


i'm planning to get Storm scout...but can it fit megahalem? pic?


Yes it will fit. I have a Xigmatek Dark Knight and it is slightly taller then the Megahalem and it fits just fine.


----------



## Aden Florian

Just got my scout Thursday!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ojay*


i'm planning to get Storm scout...but can it fit megahalem? pic?


Yea, just barely tho, it rides right against the top fan, but it fits!


----------



## Ojay

in it's normal orientation? facing ram?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ojay*


in it's normal orientation? facing ram?


I would assume so since you can only mount it facing that way in Intel systems.

edit: let me clarify....

You can't mount it the other way in Intel systems AFAIK so I'd assume that he means it's normal orientation.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Hello fellow Storm Scout owners. I just started a techbench made from an old case I modded. You can check it out here:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...techbench.html

Also, my birthday's next Sunday and I expect to get a fair amount of cash. My first priority will be buying the MDF board or pine or something for the techbench but I also plan on buying some new sleeving and stuff. I'm going to make a post dedicated to cable management in the Storm Scout potentially providing you with the best cable management(without modding) possible.

I am really looking forward to that .. Rep up for your Idea.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I paid a visit to xoxide today. Saved a ton of money, but it was a bittersweet victory because I'm going to miss that place.


----------



## Monsk

Hey will the new ati cards (5800 series) fit? Or do I have to get a new case? I'm itching to buy the 5870


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


Hey will the new ati cards (5800 series) fit? Or do I have to get a new case? I'm itching to buy the 5870


They'll fit.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yes Actually I think that they are shorter than a 4870 x2 or a 285 and both of those fit so the new 5870 will fit without a doubt. Thanks for the question.


----------



## madroxinide

I own this power supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-069-_-Product
With these dimensions: 15" x 8.3" x 5.5"
It is a bit bigger than the standard power supply. Will it fit without any problems?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madroxinide*


I own this power supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-069-_-Product
With these dimensions: 15" x 8.3" x 5.5"
It is a bit bigger than the standard power supply. Will it fit without any problems?


If it really is 15" long......that's fricken insane. It won't fit unless you take out the hard drive bays.


----------



## madroxinide

that must be a typo on neweggs site. I just "kinda" measured it with a peice of paper ( i dont have a ruler handy atm) and it looks to be ABOUT 8 inches long.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madroxinide*


that must be a typo on neweggs site. I just "kinda" measured it with a peice of paper ( i dont have a ruler handy atm) and it looks to be ABOUT 8 inches long.


Yeah.....I'm thinking maybe it's the size of the box. If it fits fine in your case it'll fit in the Storm Scout. My rough measurements that I just did in mine determine that the max size is approx 11.25" x 7" x 4"


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

At that product link, first product review, someone says the size in the specs is wrong and that it is actually 7.5 L x 6.0 W x 3.5 H. This will definitely fit in a Storm Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

My HX1000 corsair is a huge PSU at 8 inches long. And it is the biggest that I have seen. That rosewill looks about 2 to 3 inches longer than it is wide making it 7 to 8 inchs long at the most and that will fit fine. The only 15 inch PSU is a 2500 watt PSU that they use to sell and it was an external and was a box.


----------



## madroxinide

Thanks guys.

Also: 
Are these the same fans that come stock with the case? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103052
If so, are they very loud?


----------



## Monsk

I have no idea if those are the fans that were on the Scout, but the Scout's fans are pretty quiet, my freaking WD caviar black is about twenty times louder than the fan at max.


----------



## Enigma8750

cover the harddrive bay with foam that might help.

Kegger 
Quote:



reveals another coverup.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madroxinide*


Thanks guys.

Also: 
Are these the same fans that come stock with the case? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103052
If so, are they very loud?


The fans you linked are the low-quality fans, they have R4 in the name but the real R4 series are about $9 each and are much better. They are probably on the same level as the fans that come in our cases from the factory...basically, they're OK but nothing fantastic.

The better R4 series fans run at the same 19 decibels as those, but push 90cfm of air which is 50cfm more than the ones you linked, that's insane! I believe this makes them the best 120mms out there. I ordered 8 when I ordered my case...6 for the case(5 plus one custom mounted in the 5.25" bay), 2 for the CPU cooler. The 120mm and two 140mm that came with my case are thrown in a box in my closet for spares. Yes, the 140mm fans that come with the case can be replaced with 120mm, there's two sets of screw holes.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103063

You can get them in blue, red and green. Don't remember if any other colors are available. The ones I linked are red, you'll have to search newegg for the other colors available.

I *highly* recommend running all CM R4 series 90cfm/19db 120mm fans in these cases, it's a frickin' windstorm in mine and under load my temps aren't much higher than they are at idle which is awesome. The lighting is a definite plus. I also highly recommend getting filters for the side panel fans, or making your own. Those are the only intake fans on the case that aren't filtered, and you'd be surprised how dirty the inside of your case will get just from those two fans...especially the CPU heatsink which is in the wind-path of the top side panel fan.


----------



## Mohunky

I finally finished gutting my old jeantech case and filling my nice shiny new scout!







well chuffed! and perfectly to plan, my CPU and GPU are running over 10degrees cooler! YEY! Can I be a member now?









Anyway, heard I had to post a little about me and some pictures of my beast!

So me, I'm a graphic designing, basketball playing, downhill mountain biking, gamer, in the UK.

PC is:
CPU: Q6600
RAM: 4gb
GPU: 8800gt
HDD: 1x 320gb 2x 500gb 1x 2.5" 120gb all SATA
PSU: 750w
(soon to change, the scout was the 1st on the wishlist)

Changed the case fans to:
2x 140mm in front (waiting on LED fans)
2x 120mm blue LED in side,
1x 120mm blue LED rear
& 1x 180mm blue LED in top (fits in the 140mm fittings)

PICTURES!!!! (Sorry the pictures of the full case didn't come out very well so will take some more tonight, for now you'll have to make do with my close up shots







)




































My sexy Razer keyboard


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Very nice.









Part of my recent xoxide order included eight new CM R4 blue LED 120mm fans, because I decided at the last minute that I wanted to switch from red to blue on my case. Just gotta find the pin tools, some spools of wire, one of those screw blocks to run all the fan wiring to, a few black wire sleeving kits and I'll be ready to do the full wire-tuck.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Very nice.









Part of my recent xoxide order included eight new CM R4 blue LED 120mm fans, because I decided at the last minute that I wanted to switch from red to blue on my case. Just gotta find the pin tools, some spools of wire, one of those screw blocks to run all the fan wiring to, a few black wire sleeving kits and I'll be ready to do the full wire-tuck.










Thanks









I decided I was going black with blue LEDs before I found the scout, was originally looking at an Antec 900.

I did think it would be cool to hook up the LED's to a temperature gauge so if its nice an cool the blue LED's are on if it gets a bit warm in there the red ones come on.... figured that was a little complicated tho so saving it for a rainy day!

Where can I get the black sleeving? I really need to sort out the large quantity of wires rolling around in my case!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Thanks









I decided I was going black with blue LEDs before I found the scout, was originally looking at an Antec 900.

I did think it would be cool to hook up the LED's to a temperature gauge so if its nice an cool the blue LED's are on if it gets a bit warm in there the red ones come on.... figured that was a little complicated tho so saving it for a rainy day!

Where can I get the black sleeving? I really need to sort out the large quantity of wires rolling around in my case!


Well where do you live? 
In Europe i tihnk http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve.htm is the best site in USA or Australia i have no idea maybe some others can help for those areas.
And to quote a fellow member of another forum "Go big on Sleeving" cause he spent like 2meters of sleeving just on the end of the 24-pin ATX.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Well where do you live? 
In Europe i tihnk http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve.htm is the best site in USA or Australia i have no idea maybe some others can help for those areas.
And to quote a fellow member of another forum "Go big on Sleeving" cause he spent like 2meters of sleeving just on the end of the 24-pin ATX.


Live in UK. Will google it when I get home... to be fair that was a little lazy of me to ask rather than just looking myself









Luckily all my PSU cables came sleeved. Just need some sleeving for the fan cables and the bunch of sata cables i have floating around.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Live in UK. Will google it when I get home... to be fair that was a little lazy of me to ask rather than just looking myself









Luckily all my PSU cables came sleeved. Just need some sleeving for the fan cables and the bunch of sata cables i have floating around.


Ah UK you sau. well i belive that they have Sleeving on chilledpc.co.uk

Voila: http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=60_94


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Ah UK you sau. well i belive that they have Sleeving on chilledpc.co.uk

Voila: http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=60_94


Leg'end! Never heard of that site before

edit: Double legend! Had a temp display on my old case and I really miss it! + its blue!!

http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/prod...roducts_id=653


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Leg'end! Never heard of that site before

edit: Double legend! Had a temp display on my old case and I really miss it! + its blue!!

http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/prod...roducts_id=653


NP nice computer you have there btw


----------



## Enigma8750

WELCOMING Mohunky as a new member with his blue scout. Nice Rack Man.


----------



## therealfoz

Hey everyone... well finally.. the rest of the goods came in. So I got to work last night. Pretty much got 'er done.. minus cable management at the back.. didn't want to tie things down until I made sure everything worked. I have one hard drive that isn't showing up in My Computer.. although it shows in Device Manager.. so gotta figure that one out.

Discovered my Corsair Dominator ram cooler won't fit with the Cooler Master V8








I may put a fan in the top bays to blow some extra cool air towards the ram

Here's a few pics!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *therealfoz* 
A small update. I ordered the rest of the pieces for my rig this past Saturday.
I found a better spot for my 2nd cathode - right beside the front intake fan behind the little lip... the 5.25 sliding mounts actually slide up beside it helping to secure it. I'll take a picture tonight.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Very Nice system. The Red really Shines nice and that 4890 is wicked looking in there. 
The Red Storm is Rising and you better watch out for the Tidal Wave that follows.*

RED STORM RISING
By therealfoz









*NOW WHAT THE HECK IS THIS>>> INTEL>>> WE NEED INTEL*


----------



## Enigma8750

*The CM Master Storm Scout Case of the Week is:*
*seven9st surfer's AMBUSH BUILD*
















*CPU E6600 
Motherboard evga 680i 
Memory 8GB G.Skill DDR2 800 
Graphics Card evga 8800GTS 640MB & evga 7800GT
Hard Drive 2xWD Caviar 250GB 
Sound Card Xonar D1 
Power Supply Corsair TX750w 
Case CM Storm Scout (modded)
CPU cooling TRUE 120 w/ Yate Loon 
GPU cooling Stock 
OS Windows 7 RC 
Monitor Acer 22" & 2xViewsonic 19"*

*My Neice Lian Li Said she voted for Seven9st Surfer' Ambush because of all the sexy body modifications he made.*


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


NP nice computer you have there btw


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*

WELCOMING Mohunky as a new member with his blue scout. Nice Rack Man.


YEY! Thank you! Liking the title btw "Scout Blue Leader"


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*The CM Master Storm Scout Case of the Week is:*
*seven9st surfer's AMBUSH BUILD*

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/...r/IMG_0811.jpg


Congratz Seven9st srufer that's one nice build


----------



## therealfoz

Haha... thanks!
That picture is a sad face over top of my Corsair Dominator ram cooler that wouldn't fit beside the V8. As you can see the fins get in the way.
I considered leaving it on.. over the 2 slots ... but it wasn't very secure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Very Nice system. The Red really Shines nice and that 4890 is wicked looking in there. 
The Red Storm is Rising and you better watch out for the Tidal Wave that follows.*

*NOW WHAT THE HECK IS THIS>>> INTEL>>> WE NEED INTEL*


----------



## Mohunky

@ therealfoz...

What memory is that??? its BLUE!!!!! I like blue!


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madroxinide* 
Thanks guys.

Also:
Are these the same fans that come stock with the case? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103052
If so, are they very loud?

I actually ordered 3 of these for my Storm Scout and put them in this past weekend. They are very quiet and move a good amount of air.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25753


----------



## therealfoz

That'd be G.SKILL DDR2-1066
As found here - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-166-_-Product










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
@ therealfoz...

What memory is that??? its BLUE!!!!! I like blue!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I'm loving all these Storm Scout builds, can't wait until I get the rest of my parts and can do my full wire-tuck.









Can anyone toss me a link for the little terminal block that I can mount to the back of the motherboard plate and run all the fans to? I have 8 CM R4 120mm fans, the 2 for the CPU cooler run off the board which is fine but the other 6 run off the molex plugs...I'd like to have those 6 fans running off of one plug, and delete the rest of the plugs. Removing all plugs/wiring that I don't need, so that way I don't have to worry about tucking everything behind the motherboard plate.

Has anyone actually removed plugs/wiring they didn't need while doing a full-tuck, or is this not recommended for reasons I'm unaware of? Will it throw off the resistance too much and make the power "unsafe" in any way?


----------



## madroxinide

Reading the newegg reviews they say the Blue R4-L2R-20AC-GP only have a CFM of 69.9 or something. They say it only says 69cfm on the package rather than the 90 CFM that the red ones of the same model have.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madroxinide*


Reading the newegg reviews they say the Blue R4-L2R-20AC-GP only have a CFM of 69.9 or something. They say it only says 69cfm on the package rather than the 90 CFM that the red ones of the same model have.


Is this the one you're looking at?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103060

Someone said they run around 69cfm @ 40% RPM. The CFM will fluctuate if you run these off a temp-controlled fan controller or the motherboard 3pin fan plugs which is also usually temp-controlled. I'm assuming they run @ full RPM or close to it when powered by a molex plug. Either way, even at 69cfm they're still running only 19decibels which is really good considering the amount of air being moved.

Here's the search results for all Cooler Master 120mm fans.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ooler%20Master


----------



## Memphis

With those fans on the side panel there is a a noise created. They are dead silent by themselfs, but the the slots on the side panel cause them to be a lot louder. Some deal with the airflow through it or something. All I know is that noise is louder than everything else in my case. Currently I'm redoing the side panel with some acrylic and just removing all the slots and have filters over the holes. Should be just fine


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Just put in an order with FrozenCPU, here's what I got...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/89...SKIT2-UVB.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/29...75s133#options

Total was $71.03...$21.xx just for the 2day shipping and rush processing so I could get it here this week. Paying for convenience = ftw.


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Just put in an order with FrozenCPU, here's what I got...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/89...SKIT2-UVB.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/29...75s133#options

Total was $71.03...$21.xx just for the 2day shipping and rush processing so I could get it here this week. Paying for convenience = ftw.


Looks like you got the last of those sleeving kits they had in stock, its now showing Out Of Stock. Good luck, and nice choice.


----------



## WAYN3H3AD

Let us know how that sleeving kit works out for ya


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *therealfoz*


That'd be G.SKILL DDR2-1066 
As found here - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-166-_-Product











Those blue G.Skill's looks nice on the Gigabyte boards.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodolsen*


Looks like you got the last of those sleeving kits they had in stock, its now showing Out Of Stock. Good luck, and nice choice.


I was going to get the black kit but it was out of stock. Blue shouldn't look bad, it's UV reactive too but I probably won't run UV lights because all the wiring will be hidden so it would be pointless. I'm guessing they only make 1-2 kits at a time, and make more when the first ones sell out.

From the pic it looks like a very extensive kit for wire-tucking. It has the wire sleeves in various sizes and lengths, heat-shrink in various sizes and length, 160" of yellow/black/red wire if you need to extend some cables, all sorts of wire connectors and cable mounting stuff, two pin-removal tools, zip-ties, etc. I'd say that was definitely worth 40 bucks. Combined with my solder-station and a few hours of work, this should prove to be a pretty darn good wire-tuck...hopefully comparable to the Ambush build which looks amazing.

Does anyone on here offer to make the false metal bottoms, or sell the screw-terminals so I can run all my fans off one molex rail? I really need both before I can start this project.


----------



## Enigma8750

Cable Sleeving.. Try this site.. You will love them.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...f714d06093454b


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Cable Sleeving.. Try this site.. You will love them.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...f714d06093454b

Thanks for the link, I'll keep them in mind.

As of right now, I have ordered the big kit from FrozenCPU that I linked above. It's a HUGE sleeving kit with everything you could possibly need apart from wire-strippers and solder, both of which I have already.


----------



## Enigma8750

Got'cha.. I like Frozen CPU too.. I buy from them all the time. Very good service and decent shipping times.


----------



## Enigma8750

CM Storm Mouse Features

- 5600 DPI Twin Doppler Laser Sensor
- 24k Gold Plug
- GUI Interface for Managing Profiles and Macros
- 8 Programmable Buttons
- Custom Lighting Effects
- OLED Display for DPI and Custom BMP Display
- Onboard Sentinel-X 64k Memory
- Adjustable Weight System
- Rapid Fire Tactical Mode














































Page 6 of 6

CM Storm Mouse Final Thoughts
For years, I have searched for a gaming mouse I could really sink my teeth into. It's not that I do a lot of gaming, I just haven't been able to find a mouse that really fits my mold and meets my needs as a gamer. In fact, I have been using a standard Microsoft 5 button IR mouse for many years, having failed to find a comparable upgrade. Those days are over. I have met my match. The CM Storm Sentinel Advance Laser Gaming Mouse has everything I yearn for in a proper gaming accessory. It also has many things I would have never thought of. The Sentinel Advance has 8 programmable buttons, which is plenty for my needs. It also boasts an complex GUI that takes my control of the mouse to the next level. The color schemes on the Sentinel Advance are just down right cool, and with the weights in the bottom, I can customize it pretty much any way I like. The battle pad adds to the fun, giving enhanced precision and a broad playing surface.

I did have a few complaints about the mouse, and I will air those grievances here. I would have liked the 5th mouse button to be on the right side of the mouse, instead of right next to the 4th button. Also, the scroll wheel button on the Sentinel Advance requires quite a lot to actually depress it. It needs to be a little easier to click. It would also be nice to have an off mode for the LED color scheme.

Sentinel Advance Conclusion
The CM Storm Sentinel Advance Gaming Mouse arrived in pretty impressive packaging. The box shows off the ergonomic design of the mouse and details some of the more prominent features. While the Sentinel Advance is presented very well, there is nothing over-the-top about the packaging that really makes it stand out from other gaming mice.

The Sentinel Advance Laser Gaming Mouse just looks cool. There really isn't another word for it. The design looks like a standard gaming mouse and the even the lighting is vaguely familiar, but the customizable color scheme allowing you to choose two different colors for the top and front of the mouse, the rapid fire LED effects, and the OLED display for the DPI settings and your personalized logo just puts the Sentinel Advance far above the standard gaming mouse as far as appearance is concerned.

CM Storm really thought about durability when making the Sentinel Advance Gaming Mouse. One of their key selling points is the fact that it is a driverless mouse and can be taken anywhere. Since mobility is such a feature, durability has to match. The cord for the Sentinel Advance is protected by nylon on top of plastic, making it much less likely to kink, bend, tear, or otherwise. The shell is tough as well. The occasional fall won't hurt the Sentinel Advance Gaming Mouse much.

If the appearance of the Sentinel Advance is outstanding, the functionality of this gaming mouse really takes the cake. The 8 programmable buttons would make it a formidable mouse alone, but the GUI that comes with the Sentinel Advance really sets the bar for gaming mouse functionality. With 5 profiles, DPI settings up to 5600 (able to be set individually by X and Y axis), keyboard functions, multi-media functions, and macros to let you program the mouse any way you want, there really is nothing on the market that touches the functionality of the CM Storm Sentinel Advance Laser Gaming Mouse right now.

As of the date this article was published, CM Storm has not yet released pricing information for the Sentinel Advance Laser Gaming Mouse. With all that this mouse brings to the table, it will undoubtedly fall on the more expensive side of gaming mice. This is to be expected, and even so, the Sentinel Advance will be well worth the cost. We will have to see how CM Storm prices the mouse to get a good estimate of its value.

Pros:+ 8 Programmable Buttons
+ Multi-Color LED Customizations
+ OLED Display for DPI and Personal Logo
+ Customizable Weight from 139 to 161.5 grams
+ Up to 5 Different Profiles
+ Macro Editor for Complete Control of Functions
+ Keyboard and Multi-Media Built-In Functions
+ 64kb Memory Bank for Driverless Use

Cons:
- Scroll Wheel button is too hard to push
- 4th and 5th buttons are too close together
- LED lights on top and front can't be turned off

Ratings:
•Presentation: 8.00
•Appearance: 9.50
•Construction: 8.50
•Functionality: 10.00
•Value: ???
Final Score: 9.0 out of 10.

For the whole review check it out.
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=366&Itemid=65


----------



## K10

I wish they would pump out more storm series cases. Maybe a full tower. I, sadly, am getting bored of this case. When I first got into computers I just cared about performance. I'm to the point where I just love building computers. I wish I didn't live in Hawaii just because it's waaaay too hard for me to sell computers here. I wish I could sell this one for a very slight profit and make a new one. I would get to experience different parts and build combinations.

This is the best case I've worked with...but I miss my HAF







.


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I'm to the point where I just love building computers. I wish I didn't live in Hawaii just because it's waaaay too hard for me to sell computers here. I wish I could sell this one for a very slight profit and make a new one. I would get to experience different parts and build combinations.


I share your love, lucky for me I'm known amongst friends and family for being a bit of an "enthusiast" and I often find myself upgrading and such for people. Unfortunately they are all low end users and I never really get to work in flashy gaming cases and the like. Its all stock cooling and budget GPU cards







Still fun but working on a plain black box just doesn't feel as satisfying.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oxymorosis*


I share your love, lucky for me I'm known amongst friends and family for being a bit of an "enthusiast" and I often find myself upgrading and such for people. Unfortunately they are all low end users and I never really get to work in flashy gaming cases and the like. Its all stock cooling and budget GPU cards







Still fun but working on a plain black box just doesn't feel as satisfying.


I do the same for my family and friends. I've only had to build a gaming rig once. I'm building a HTPC for my friend right now. Just waiting on amazon to ship the CPU. I'd much prefer doing an amazing build with great cable management than just some budget OEM replacement comp.


----------



## Rutix

Got my Storm scout 2 days ago. And Im pretty bad at cable management. Thanks for all the tips and pictures ^_^ it really helps.


----------



## Ojay

ahh...envy, envy, envy....but i'll join y'all pretty soon in the future..


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rutix*


Got my Storm scout 2 days ago. And Im pretty bad at cable management. Thanks for all the tips and pictures ^_^ it really helps.


I'm terrible with cable management! I have a hate/hate relationship with wires... but I found it quite easy to hide my crimes in the scout!









and I second the thanks for tips and pictures, I found this thread very useful running upto the purchase and build of my scout


----------



## therealfoz

Thanks for that link Enigma - I just grabbed some black sleeving from them to help with my cable management. I'm scared to turn my case around currently









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Cable Sleeving.. Try this site.. You will love them.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...f714d06093454b


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *therealfoz*


Thanks for that link Enigma - I just grabbed some black sleeving from them to help with my cable management. I'm scared to turn my case around currently










Screenshot of backside or it didn't happen ^^


----------



## therealfoz

ok! I'll post before and after pics. I'll take a before pic tonight. (It's embarrassing!)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Screenshot of backside or it didn't happen ^^


----------



## therealfoz

Just ordered a new soundcard - HT Omega Striker 7.1. Looks sweet.

Hey.. does anyone have experience or tips re: replacing stock cooling on a GPU?
My Radeon 4890's fan is fricken loud. Loudest fan in the case by a big margin.


----------



## Enigma8750

Its not hard. The first thing you do is consult the Great YouTUBE.

2. set card upside down on a thick terry cloth towel
3. Take a small screw driver and take out all the screws holding down the cooling unit.
4 Carefully take off cooling unit unplugging the electrical plugin that is on the board
5. Gently twist the cooling unit from the Board with a slow and easy back and forth movement
6. Use Alcohol and a cotton swab and clean off the cooling compound from the top of processors and or memory
7. Install any copper memory cooling chunks that come with the kit or that is bought seperately.
8. Install new cooling compond on all the areas that you cleaned and then a little on the new cooling unit make only a small 1 micron thick coating on each area.
9. Plug in new fan wire to the board. 
10 Line up the new cooler to the board installing screws from the inside middle.... out.
in a circular fashion.
Replace board to the MOBO and Pray 1 Our Father and 1 hail Mary and then power on. 
11. If nothing exploded you did well.. enjoy the solitude of your new cooler.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *therealfoz*


Just ordered a new soundcard - HT Omega Striker 7.1. Looks sweet.

Hey.. does anyone have experience or tips re: replacing stock cooling on a GPU?
My Radeon 4890's fan is fricken loud. Loudest fan in the case by a big margin.


Thou shalt not covet another man's Hardware. Im speaking to myself.. not to you.. I like those sound cards.. They are Choice..


----------



## therealfoz

Wow thanks!
Any recommendations for what to get?
I'll check the almighty youtube









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Its not hard. The first thing you do is consult the Great YouTUBE.

2. set card upside down on a thick terry cloth towel
3. Take a small screw driver and take out all the screws holding down the cooling unit.
4 Carefully take off cooling unit unplugging the electrical plugin that is on the board
5. Gently twist the cooling unit from the Board with a slow and easy back and forth movement
6. Use Alcohol and a cotton swab and clean off the cooling compound from the top of processors and or memory
7. Install any copper memory cooling chunks that come with the kit or that is bought seperately.
8. Install new cooling compond on all the areas that you cleaned and then a little on the new cooling unit make only a small 1 micron thick coating on each area.
9. Plug in new fan wire to the board. 
10 Line up the new cooler to the board installing screws from the inside middle.... out.
in a circular fashion.
Replace board to the MOBO and Pray 1 Our Father and 1 hail Mary and then power on. 
11. If nothing exploded you did well.. enjoy the solitude of your new cooler.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Its not hard. The first thing you do is consult the Great YouTUBE.

2. set card upside down on a thick terry cloth towel
3. Take a small screw driver and take out all the screws holding down the cooling unit.
4 Carefully take off cooling unit unplugging the electrical plugin that is on the board
5. Gently twist the cooling unit from the Board with a slow and easy back and forth movement
6. Use Alcohol and a cotton swab and clean off the cooling compound from the top of processors and or memory
7. Install any copper memory cooling chunks that come with the kit or that is bought seperately.
8. Install new cooling compond on all the areas that you cleaned and then a little on the new cooling unit make only a small 1 micron thick coating on each area.
9. Plug in new fan wire to the board. 
10 Line up the new cooler to the board installing screws from the inside middle.... out.
in a circular fashion.
Replace board to the MOBO and Pray 1 Our Father and 1 hail Mary and then power on. 
11. If nothing exploded you did well.. enjoy the solitude of your new cooler.


Loving the instructions!









Would anything be gained from removing a stock cooler, cleaning it out (although its pretty clean anyway), new compound and whanging it back on? (On a 8800GT) My cooler isn't noisey but its near 2 years old and runs about 95+degrees on load. It has overheated a few times before when a more intense situation occurs in game... usually leaves me with a red screen of death, shortly followed by a blue screen of death before the wonderful unresponsive black screen of death. Dont see much point getting a 3rd party cooler as a GTX-275 is on the shopping list


----------



## Enigma8750

Arctic Freezer has a good one.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...4f95f713172a20


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Loving the instructions!









Would anything be gained from removing a stock cooler, cleaning it out (although its pretty clean anyway), new compound and whanging it back on? (On a 8800GT) My cooler isn't noisey but its near 2 years old and runs about 95+degrees on load. It has overheated a few times before when a more intense situation occurs in game... usually leaves me with a red screen of death, shortly followed by a blue screen of death before the wonderful unresponsive black screen of death. Dont see much point getting a 3rd party cooler as a GTX-275 is on the shopping list


I took the coolers of my 9600's cleaned the TIM and replaced it with AS5. The stock TIM usually isn't the best quality.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *therealfoz*


Wow thanks!
Any recommendations for what to get?
I'll check the almighty youtube










yes.. IF you get the Arctic Silver 5 or better and then clean and recoat it you should be able to drop 5 to 10c. Also Cleaning the fan area out will increase another 5 to 10c. But a new cooler is the best bet. 30 to 40C drops in most cases at full throttle.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodolsen* 
I took the coolers of my 9600's cleaned the TIM and replaced it with AS5. The stock TIM usually isn't the best quality.

Thanks!







Did you notice much of an improvement on the temperature?


----------



## goodolsen

I did, I have both my cards folding 24/7 and they never get above 75c. When gaming they are even lower. I have thought about swapping out the stock fan for an aftermarket, but they came with the Asus Glaciator Fansinks which honestly, do a great job cooling.

Rule of thumb though, just about anything aftermarket is better than stock.


----------



## therealfoz

I just ordered an Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo
http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalo...ath=2_&mID=101


----------



## Mohunky

Woah 75c would be nice! Could make a cuppa tea with mine as it is!!

Figured that rule of thumb, just always been a bit cautious of getting that technical... feel a bit more confident these days so we'll see.


----------



## goodolsen

Well the 75c is the top card, the bottom one tops out around 63-65c. So yeah, putting some AS5 will definitely make your temps drop. Though I'm sure there are other TIM's that will drop it even further. Just make sure you do your research and choose the one that is best for you. Good luck.


----------



## Enigma8750

Therealfoz... Good Choice with the cooler. Will be quieter and cooler but your gonna have to boil your tea some other way now.. Let us know when you get it so we can know how it goes and help if we need to..


----------



## Satyrical

Just finished building into my Scout. This thing is great, aside from the questionable PCI slot brackets. The cable management is so nice that even I couldn't screw it up.









I might share a few pictures once my cold cathode kits come in from Xoxide.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Yeah, I just got an e-mail from xoxide in reply to me wondering where my stuff was. They said "It is taking anywhere from 5-7 business days for us to process and ship orders, we will let you know when your order is shipped out." So there's no telling when we're getting our stuff.

What I need to be doing is selling off all the components I've replaced, and my "super awesome red-mod" kit...fans, LED bars, cathode bars, sleeving kits, etc...but I need 35Rep before I can post in the for-sale section. Ugh.


----------



## Satyrical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Yeah, I just got an e-mail from xoxide in reply to me wondering where my stuff was. They said "It is taking anywhere from 5-7 business days for us to process and ship orders, we will let you know when your order is shipped out." So there's no telling when we're getting our stuff.

What I need to be doing is selling off all the components I've replaced, and my "super awesome red-mod" kit...fans, LED bars, cathode bars, sleeving kits, etc...but I need 35Rep before I can post in the for-sale section. Ugh.

If you have a blue CCFL kit I might be interested. I was going for red+green but some of my non-colorblind friends reminded me that those colors don't exactly mesh to most eyes.


----------



## Viktor27

Anyone know if you can mount the corsair 750hx with the psu fan down?
thanks =D


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viktor27* 
Anyone know if you can mount the corsair 750hx with the psu fan down?
thanks =D

The Storm Scout has PSU screw holes on the back to mount PSUs either with the fan up or down.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

The case was designed for the PSU to be mounted fan-down, because there is a circle cut out on the bottom of the case with a grill or filter of some sort,for the PSU to blow down and out of the case. This design prevents the hot PSU air from exhausting in to your case.


----------



## photonmoo

I ended up purchasing a key switch, 2x toggle switches and missile switch covers.

I mounted 4 switches on the front.

1) CMOS Reset Switch
2) Rocker Switch for 2 Green Cathodes
3) Key Switch attached to Front Power Button
4) Nothing ATM

I'll take some pics shortly, it sticks out a bit, which is a bit annoying to me...I'll see what I can do with that :S

I ordered Red Tint Acrylic, to replace the side window

I also purchased some photo stickers, and printed off a few decals and stuck them on the PSU, On the Acoustic sheet in front of the HDD's and I'm probably going to stick another one on the window...and I might just make a few 25x25mm case badges as well (pics of the wifey etc)


----------



## photonmoo

I might just make a 'trap door' cover over my psu, But I'm thinking I will probably need a 24pin psu extender cable thingie and run the cables around the back instead of across my Mobo (effing M2N-SLI, with it's annoying Power Connector placement), but if I do that, I'll have to sleeve the psu, *sigh* that's going to worthwhile but extremely time consuming and patience sapping.

I also found this on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/USB-HD44780-L...d=p3286.c0.m14

If i got that, I'd probably remove the lcd screen and stick it in the 5.25" to 3.5" panel that came with the Scout. Only down side to it is, I'll lose 2x front usb slots and the lcd screen colour is white with blue characters, will be a bit odd compared to everything else being red and black on my Scout.

Grrrr, decisions decisions. I need to stop thinking about things, it's plaguing my mind...boredom doesn't help either.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viktor27*


Anyone know if you can mount the corsair 750hx with the psu fan down?
thanks =D


i have the 750HX mounted fan down works like a clock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *therealfoz*


ok! I'll post before and after pics. I'll take a before pic tonight. (It's embarrassing!)


When is it night in canada!! i want pics


----------



## therealfoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


The case was designed for the PSU to be mounted fan-down, because there is a circle cut out on the bottom of the case with a grill or filter of some sort,for the PSU to blow down and out of the case. This design prevents the hot PSU air from exhausting in to your case.


Correct me if I'm wrong...







but doesn't the fan in the PSU intact cool air and exhaust through the back grill? That's why there's a dust filter on the bottom of the case.. so the PSU doesn't suck in dust.


----------



## therealfoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


When is it night in canada!! i want pics










I'm sorry! I forgot. We had cranky kids that were demanding up until bed time.. and afterwards we just crashed in front of the tv. Such is my life.








I promise.. pics tonight!


----------



## therealfoz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Therealfoz... Good Choice with the cooler. Will be quieter and cooler but your gonna have to boil your tea some other way now.. Let us know when you get it so we can know how it goes and help if we need to..

Thanks Enigma. For the heck of it.. I went into ATI Overdrive and cranked the GPU fan all the way up... holy crap.. it sounded like a mini jet was taking off in my computer.. lol. Really looking forward to doing the same with the Accelero and comparing the difference.

BTW.. sign me up!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *therealfoz* 
I'm sorry! I forgot. We had cranky kids that were demanding up until bed time.. and afterwards we just crashed in front of the tv. Such is my life.








I promise.. pics tonight!

i see i had a GM in WoW (don't play it no more) with the same problem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *therealfoz* 
Correct me if I'm wrong...







but doesn't the fan in the PSU intact cool air and exhaust through the back grill? That's why there's a dust filter on the bottom of the case.. so the PSU doesn't suck in dust.

That's correct


----------



## MlbrottarN

i just noticed a little flaw... the Scout canot fit the new HD5xxx cards, the HD rack is like 1cm to near








awsome paint skeels


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


i just noticed a little flaw... the Scout canot fit the new HD5xxx cards, the HD rack is like 1cm to near








awsome paint skeels


Nah, it'll fit. The cables of it plug into the side instead of the end so that's no issue.

EDIT: I read it was 26cm so I assume it will. I can't justify this though. There aren't any real sources. I actually have doubts. My mobo is oriented so my first video card will go inside of the 5.25" bays if the video card is too long.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
i just noticed a little flaw... the Scout canot fit the new HD5xxx cards, the HD rack is like 1cm to near

agh its all good







the GTX275's will fit


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Nah, it'll fit. The cables of it plug into the side instead of the end so that's no issue.

EDIT: I read it was 26cm so I assume it will. I can't justify this though. There aren't any real sources. I actually have doubts. My mobo is oriented so my first video card will go inside of the 5.25" bays if the video card is too long.

taken from the news page on a swedish PC-forum "Nu stÃ¥r det klart att Radeon HD 5870 mÃ¤ter 280 millimeter"
Translates roughly into "Now it's said, the radeon hd5870 will measure 280mm"


----------



## K10

I just whipped this up in photoshop. It's clearly not accurate. Can't really determine the true length just through pictures but I tried it regardless just to get an idea.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

New pics!

I'm currently working on the change-over from red to blue. Today I received my Mod/Smart Professional UV Blue Sleeving Kit and dual 12" blue cold cathode kit from FrozenCPU. Next week I should be receiving my Hiper Type R II PSU. Once that is here I will be able to finish the small list of mods I have planned...full wire sleeve and tuck, all lights wired to stealth switch, all fans run off single molex rail + terminal block. I'll be sure to take before/during/after pics to document these mods so others could learn from them.

Anyways, on to the new pics, these blue cold-cathodes turned out to be a lot brighter than I had assumed so I'm going to see about wrapping them in tint or something to dull them down just a little.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


New pics!

I'm currently working on the change-over from red to blue.


YEAH!!! BLUE WINS!







haha liking it!!! I need some blue goodness in the front of my case, was hoping to find someone that supplies 140mm blue LED fans but no luck so far!

hhmmm showing my newbee'ness tho







get all confused with this UV sleeving and cold cathode malarky.... off to do some googling


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I just whipped this up in photoshop. It's clearly not accurate. Can't really determine the true length just through pictures but I tried it regardless just to get an idea.


I'm so glad to see I'm not the only person to do things like this!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

After close to a month of owning this case, I'm still loving it







I also managed to sway a friend (first-time computer builder) away from the Antec 902 to this case!

As soon as midterms are over for me, I'm planning to do a very quick mod: cut out a piece of plexiglass, somehow make it opaque or black, and attach it to the case between the PSU and motherboard to create a unique compartment for the PSU and to hide some cable mess. Gotta figure out how to do all this though, since I'm a first time modder









Oh, quick question: anyone know how to disable LEDs in a fan? I recently ordered a G.Skill RAM fan, and I hate the blue LEDs there since it clashes with the red/white LED thing I have going on in my case...


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I happened to have a blown 350w PSU laying around, so I'm robbing all the rails+plugs off of it. I plan on adding a third SATA plug to the SATA rail after I sleeve the individual wires, pretty much what you see on the Ambush build but mine will be blue. That way it's done and ready to replace the SATA rail on the new PSU. I also took the molex rail, cut it after the first plug and that will run to the female molex that connects to the fan terminal block...I don't have this block yet, still can't seem to find the right one that will surely fit between the MB plate and side panel.

I'm still not sure exactly how to do that fan terminal mod, or if my Hiper Type R II 880w will handle 6 CM R4 120mm fans on one molex rail(I'm assuming it could). That molex rail will be replaced with the one I'm making, and the SATA rail will be replaced with the new one. Any additional molex/SATA rails on that PSU will be cut about 3-4" from the PSU since they won't be needed and will save me the time of having to hide them.

It should be a pretty nifty wire-tuck when complete!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


After close to a month of owning this case, I'm still loving it







I also managed to sway a friend (first-time computer builder) away from the Antec 902 to this case!

As soon as midterms are over for me, I'm planning to do a very quick mod: cut out a piece of plexiglass, somehow make it opaque or black, and attach it to the case between the PSU and motherboard to create a unique compartment for the PSU and to hide some cable mess. Gotta figure out how to do all this though, since I'm a first time modder









Oh, quick question: anyone know how to disable LEDs in a fan? I recently ordered a G.Skill RAM fan, and I hate the blue LEDs there since it clashes with the red/white LED thing I have going on in my case...


Power down. remove fan. Cut led wire. tape wire with black tape so you dont get a short. Reinstall fan. Power Up.


----------



## K10

New storm cases









http://www.cmstorm.com/en/press/releases/17/


----------



## Enigma8750

Version 
1 Original: Mesh 2 x Blue LED Steel inside
2 Black Mesh: Mesh 3 x Blue LED Black inside
3 Black Window: Window 2 x Blue LED Black Inside
4 Black AMD: AMD Dragon Version Window 2 x Red LED Black inside


----------



## therealfoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


When is it night in canada!! i want pics










As promised.. here's a pic of the 'ugly side' - cable management will be taken care of when my heat shrink braided sleeving comes.

Here's another pic of my system with the new HT Omega Stricker 7.1 sound card installed.


----------



## Enigma8750

Love the Family Shot.. I like that. Nice Family Foz


----------



## Enigma8750

ooh foz.. this is absolutely pornographic...lol Get some Zip ties at wal mart... NOW>>










The Front Looks Fire man.. ITs Fire.


----------



## therealfoz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
ooh foz.. this is absolutely pornographic...lol Get some Zip ties at wal mart... NOW>>

LOL - no worries.. I have plenty of ties.. a couple of the cables are tied down.. i'm just waiting until I'm sure I have everything in there that I want in there. Case and point.. the new sound card. Had to reroute the front panel audio to it... glad it wasn't tied down yet. Got some braided cable sleeves coming too.. so it'll all be done at the same time.


----------



## therealfoz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Love the Family Shot.. I like that. Nice Family Foz

Thanks... I'm rather fond of them too


----------



## K10

Hey....Seven9st surfer was your terminal block mod used to make the LED switch capable of turning on/off all of your LEDs?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Hey....Seven9st surfer was your terminal block mod used to make the LED switch capable of turning on/off all of your LEDs?


I PM'd him to ask him a few questions 2-3 days ago, no response yet. Probably been away-from-forum lately.

I need to know where to get that terminal block, or one just like it with 2 more screws. Also curious about only 2 molex wires running to the terminal, when all my fans look like they have 4 wires...I'm guessing yellow/black are the only wires used?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I PM'd him to ask him a few questions 2-3 days ago, no response yet. Probably been away-from-forum lately.

I need to know where to get that terminal block, or one just like it with 2 more screws. Also curious about only 2 molex wires running to the terminal, when all my fans look like they have 4 wires...I'm guessing yellow/black are the only wires used?


Well the fans that came with the case have the yellow(12v) and black(ground) going to molex while the red(5v) and other black is going to the switch since the LEDs are powered by 5v. I'm not sure if that's how it is in all fans though. I don't want to take apart my fans if they aren't.


----------



## Mohunky

Yey! Found some 140mm fans to go in the front of my scout







should sort out the lack of light coming from that direction. Anyone know if these fans are any good tho??

http://www.overclock.co.uk/product/Y...-LED_1249.html


----------



## kev_b

I think it's time to update my Scout, I took the Gigabyte board from the Scout and put it in my K62 and got the AMD 955BE cpu, so now my Scout has the ASUS M3N-HT and I have a AMD 550BE cpu (not unlocked)







so here's some current pictures. I do have to get around to making a cover for my PSU to hide some of the wiring. (no I am not copying anybody here)


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Yey! Found some 140mm fans to go in the front of my scout







should sort out the lack of light coming from that direction. Anyone know if these fans are any good tho??

http://www.overclock.co.uk/product/Y...-LED_1249.html


There's not a lot of diffrence between most 140mm fans, what few there are, but Lian-Li has a blue led 140mm fan that's 100 rpm slower and a little more air flow. 
Performance PCS


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *therealfoz* 
As promised.. here's a pic of the 'ugly side' - cable management will be taken care of when my heat shrink braided sleeving comes.

Here's another pic of my system with the new HT Omega Stricker 7.1 sound card installed.

oh my... well i guess it can't be done good on the back if you want the inside clean aswell...

But how in the zarquons name did you get the 24pin ATX cable through that tiny hole?!


----------



## therealfoz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
oh my... well i guess it can't be done good on the back if you want the inside clean aswell...

But how in the zarquons name did you get the 24pin ATX cable through that tiny hole?!

The back will look better - once stuff is tied down and sleeved.

How'd I get the 24pin ATX cable through the hole? A lot of force.








And I undid the 4pin section so it was separate from the 20pin.. and it ended up breaking the little hinge.. but it doesn't matter once clipped into the motherboard. It was a tight fit for sure!


----------



## kev_b

About the only and best mod that should be done to this case is to open up the hole to make more room for the 24 pin conector and all the front panel wires.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


About the only and best mod that should be done to this case is to open up the hole to make more room for the 24 pin conector and all the front panel wires.


ah cewl... gotta do something like that when i get to lend my cousins Dremel ^^


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


oh my... well i guess it can't be done good on the back if you want the inside clean aswell...

But how in the zarquons name did you get the 24pin ATX cable through that tiny hole?!


It's fairly easy to get through that tiny stock hole. Take the other wires out of it, detach the 4 pin and push the 20 pin through somewhat horizontally. Just takes some angling. I cut a hole for my 24 pin since that one wasn't good enough for me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *therealfoz*


The back will look better - once stuff is tied down and sleeved.

How'd I get the 24pin ATX cable through the hole? A lot of force.








And I undid the 4pin section so it was separate from the 20pin.. and it ended up breaking the little hinge.. but it doesn't matter once clipped into the motherboard. It was a tight fit for sure!


----------



## Mohunky

Anyone tried fitting one of these Corsair H50 CPU coolers in a scout? Reviews on it seem pretty good.

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/s...html?CSR-CWCH5


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
Anyone tried fitting one of these Corsair H50 CPU coolers in a scout? Reviews on it seem pretty good.

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/s...html?CSR-CWCH5

It will fit fo sure in the back where the 120mm LED fan is instaled atmo and with that you could probably get a push/pull setup for even more cooling

was planing on buying it myself but can't find any trustworthy retailers in sweden where it aint too expensive.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


It will fit fo sure in the back where the 120mm LED fan is instaled atmo and with that you could probably get a push/pull setup for even more cooling

was planing on buying it myself but can't find any trustworthy retailers in sweden where it aint too expensive.


Cool cool! I was aiming for the push pull effect, blue LED fan on inside with the radiator then a normal black fan I've got lying around on the outside of the case with a grill over it. Hopefully can make it look half decent!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Cool cool! I was aiming for the push pull effect, blue LED fan on inside with the radiator then a normal black fan I've got lying around on the outside of the case with a grill over it. Hopefully can make it look half decent!


Sweet! Will eb nice too see some pics of it inside of the scout if you decide to order one


----------



## Spooooon!!!

Sign spoon up for the CM Storm Scout Club. Oh, and sign up my Scout Cat.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Anyone tried fitting one of these Corsair H50 CPU coolers in a scout? Reviews on it seem pretty good.

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/s...html?CSR-CWCH5


Those things are decent for their price but Megahalems is better for price/performance.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Those things are decent for their price but Megahalems is better for price/performance.


Agh righty, thanks. I was wanting to avoid a big chunk of metal hanging of my processor and liking the idea of moving the heat away and blasting it straight outa the back of the case. But I'll keep those in mind


----------



## menthol_penguin

I'm considering buying either the Storm Scout or the X-Clio Godspeed One Advanced can anyone recommend one or the other or just provide info on one or the other? I like both cases but wondered what other peoples' opinions would be.

x-clio case
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/169886
http://www.xclio.com/products/case-g...dv.htm#details

Cheers guys


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *menthol_penguin*


I'm considering buying either the Storm Scout or the X-Clio Godspeed One Advanced can anyone recommend one or the other or just provide info on one or the other? I like both cases but wondered what other peoples' opinions would be.

x-clio case
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/169886
http://www.xclio.com/products/case-g...dv.htm#details

Cheers guys ;-)


Posting in this thread will get you nothing but votes on the Storm Scout.









As a new owner of the Storm Scout, I definitely recommend it. If you have the time, I would go through the pages of this thread to read everyone's reviews and view their pictures. It's a awesome case from an awesome company.


----------



## menthol_penguin

Quote:



Posting in this thread will get you nothing but votes on the Storm Scout







.


Thought so, but I figured any advice would be useful, tbh I'm leaning towards the Storm Scout atm


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Posting in this thread will get you nothing but votes on the Storm Scout.









As a new owner of the Storm Scout, I definitely recommend it. If you have the time, I would go through the pages of this thread to read everyone's reviews and view their pictures. It's a awesome case from an awesome company.










Agreed


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

The Storm Scout is a fantastic case, the BEST for under $100 IMHO...I would have even paid more, honestly. Quick-lock/screw-less mounting for the CD drive bays, hard drive bays and PCI slots. The quick-locks for the PCI slots are a bit flimsy and break easily, but Cooler Master kept us in mind and designed that PCI quick-lock system so you could still use screws to mount your cards...screws included with the case!

For quick wire-tucking or a full blown wire tuck with custom sleeving and such, this case is very user friendly. Many places to route and hide wiring. The list of mods people have done to this case is a nice one, with many of the walk-throughs found right here on the forum, one of which I'll link below.

As for the cooling, the case by default holds 5 fans. That's two 140mm and three 120mm(it comes with two 140mm and one 120mm if I remember correctly)...the 140mm fan spots have a second set of holes to mount 120mm instead. With the 5.25" drive-bay fan mod, you can add a 6th fan. Right now I'm running 6 Cooler Master R4series Black w/red LED 120mm fans...possibly the best 120mm fans you can get due to their 90cfm @ 119dB ratings. Those 6 fans combined with 2 more on my CPU cooler, and I've got a constant windstorm in this case that annihilates high-temps...under load my CPU and GPU can't seem to fight all that wind, so the temps don't rise up near as much as they used to in my last case.

Here's the most popular mod thread for the Scout, the Ambush Build. Will give you an idea of some of the more common mods you can do to this case, and show you the inner-workings of the case thanks to his awesome pictures and documentation.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...out-build.html

For $89.99shipped to your doorstep from newegg(If you're in the US), and all the things this case has going for it...you'd be hard pressed to spend anywhere near that amount and find another case that comes anywhere close to outdoing the scout. Heck, you'd be hard-pressed to spend double or triple on a case and have it blow the Scout out of the water...this case is all-around fantastic. If you buy this case I HIGHLY recommend you order the 6 CM R4 series 90cfm/19dB fans to run in this thing, and just use the oem case fans as spares if you have a fan go out and need something to replace it until you can order a new one.

As for the downsides, I know of only two. The PCI quick-lock system isn't very effective and can break easily, but you can choose not to use it at all like I did and just use screws to hold your cards. The other issue, which isn't so much a problem but an annoyance...screw-mounted fans. I was spoiled by my retired Thermaltake Damier V5000a case that had the quick-mounting for fans. On the Storm Scout you need to use screws, and those fan screws can be a HUGE pain to install...my hand was sore for several days after the installation of 8 120mm fans.


----------



## PathogenX

Installed 2x 12 in cold cathodes if the case was just 3cm wider i could of saved 3 hours -_-








.
.
.


----------



## dkev

I was considering cold cathodes also. But I decided against it. My heatsink has a white LED, and it just looks damn sexy. So I didn't want to take anything away from that.


----------



## K10

If anybody's interested, I updated my case mod log today.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...techbench.html


----------



## elo820

Hey guys,

What cpu cooler do you guys recommend for this case paired with a i7 920? I want to overclock up to 4.0 ghz but stay under 70 C and maybe stay quiet?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Well, I came across a problem with my Storm Scout tonight. Earlier while trying to watch a movie, frickin' realtek kept popping up telling me "mic plugged in" over and over. I'm thinking maybe something was wrong with it, so I rebooted.

Later on it started doing it again, then my sound on my headset started cutting out...I realized "crap, I just hooked up the I/O panel audio jacks to the motherboard before this stuff started happening, I wonder if the jacks are bad?" Yup, they are. No matter what I plug in, the problem persists. If I press on the I/O panel around the jacks, sound/mic cut in and out. Apparently something in there is messed up, but I'm just going to call it a loss because I'm not pulling everything back out and paying to ship this thing to Cooler Master for a replacement...too much trouble.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Sweet! Will eb nice too see some pics of it inside of the scout if you decide to order one

Well I'm defo gonna order an H50 but it'll have to wait a while, bought the girlfriend a new bike today, semi-accidently lol


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
Well I'm defo gonna order an H50 but it'll have to wait a while, bought the girlfriend a new bike today, semi-accidently lol

Semi Accidentaly?! now that's good ****... explain yourself man how'd you do that?


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Semi Accidentaly?! now that's good ****... explain yourself man how'd you do that?

well.... i had planned to buy her a new bike in a few weeks/months time, found one that she liked, decided to pop into the shop as we drove passed just to size it up, then the guy offered 20% off... and we walked out with it....







whoops. So my PC's shopping list will have to wait a lil longer....


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

so anything special i have to do to join the crew?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
so anything special i have to do to join the crew?

Not really. Just post some pics and ask to join. Enigma will put your name on the front page once he sees the request.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

my setup as of now, its still under construction!

































Quote:

Yes im still working on wire management
i was originally going to put the V8 in it but i was informed that it wouldn't fit ... but now i can see they were wrong, so more upgrades to come!!!! and lots of mods! Oh and id love to join the club!


----------



## reezin14

Welcome to the club Treach,you should router your cable out the back though the holes.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

yeah i plan on it, i was just in a hurry to put it all together and see how it performed!


----------



## photonmoo

I did 'a bit' of modding

I initially had 4 switches in the 2nd lowest 5.25" bay, but decided to pull that out because it was an eyesore


















^^ I have to find my camera, has the pics of what it looked like in the front bay

I pulled the top part off (handle etc) and installed a key switch for the time being, and I'm probably going to add another switch for some cathodes (probably a 3 way switch and tuner for the cathode intensity)



















I printed off a few CM Storm Stickers, and stuck them on the psu etc


----------



## photonmoo

Sorry for the crappy pic quality, used my phone the take the pics


----------



## kev_b

Micro center is selling the Scout for $79 with a $15 mail in rebate, I couldn't turn that down.








A few mods already. Far too many extra wires so I removed some that I never use, I also need to order a new window, GREEN.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

My new PSU will be here Tuesday, then the modding begins.

I still need to find those screw-terminal blocks, looking at needing three of them. One for each molex rail, and one for the stealth button. One will be for fans, one will be unused for now but there in case I need to power anything else in the future, and the last will be to run all my lights off the I/O panel's stealth switch. Will help me delete a lot of un-needed plugs and wiring, and give me a place to hook stuff up as I need to.

I'm also trying to come up with a way to deal with the wiring for the fans on the side-panel. If I come up with anything, will definitely let you guys know.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
My new PSU will be here Tuesday, then the modding begins.

I still need to find those screw-terminal blocks, looking at needing three of them. One for each molex rail, and one for the stealth button. One will be for fans, one will be unused for now but there in case I need to power anything else in the future, and the last will be to run all my lights off the I/O panel's stealth switch. Will help me delete a lot of un-needed plugs and wiring, and give me a place to hook stuff up as I need to.

I'm also trying to come up with a way to deal with the wiring for the fans on the side-panel. If I come up with anything, will definitely let you guys know.


Yeah I wouldn't mind doing something similiar, I would like to run all/most of the lighting off the front I/O switch...I probably will go with adding an additional switch or 2 to the front I/O panel...something similiar to the CM Storm Sniper's front I/O panel, but on a smaller scale.

Quote:

Micro center is selling the Scout for $79 with a $15 mail in rebate, I couldn't turn that down.
A few mods already. Far too many extra wires so I removed some that I never use, I also need to order a new window, GREEN.
I see you pulled out the eSata, Front Audio and Light Switch...I did something similiar, they just got in the way









Are you running a fan controller or lcd...in the top 5.25" panel?

A green & black themed Scout would look good, I was oo'ing and ah'ing with the same idea, but meh would mean changing a few things...can get costly and everything else.

Would like to see your finished setup, especially with the green window


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I see you pulled out the eSata, Front Audio and Light Switch...I did something similiar, they just got in the way









Are you running a fan controller or lcd...in the top 5.25" panel?

A green & black themed Scout would look good, I was oo'ing and ah'ing with the same idea, but meh would mean changing a few things...can get costly and everything else.

Would like to see your finished setup, especially with the green window


It's the Areocool Touch 1000


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I still need to find those screw-terminal blocks, looking at needing three of them. One for each molex rail, and one for the stealth button. One will be for fans, one will be unused for now but there in case I need to power anything else in the future, and the last will be to run all my lights off the I/O panel's stealth switch. Will help me delete a lot of un-needed plugs and wiring, and give me a place to hook stuff up as I need to.


Anyone do this mod and order their terminal blocks online? Really needing to order these by tomorrow at the latest in order to avoid holding up my build too long. The owner of the Ambush build hasn't been on the forum in a week, so I haven't seen a reply to my PM to him.


----------



## ROM3000

You can probably get terminal blocks at your local home depot, lowes, or hardware store.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


You can probably get terminal blocks at your local home depot, lowes, or hardware store.


Has to be online, and they have to be a confirmed fit between the motherboard backplate and side panel.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Ok so u guys made me feel bad looking at all ur beautiful cases, so i had to do some wire management to try and fit in
















these are my before pix....









and after! i thought it came out alright









unfortunately i wasn't at burger king, cause i didn't get it my way when it came to the top atx pwr cord... (to short)









oh well, guess ill have to get an extension.


----------



## K10

Nice. It looks like you could've ran the 4/8pin power through one of the hidden holes next to the PSU and ran it back in through the CPU retention bracket hole then put the mobo on. It's what I do.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

thanks, ill have to try that... just dont want to take it all back out right now... lol


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
thanks, ill have to try that... just dont want to take it all back out right now... lol

Yeah, I hate that. Seems like you waste so much time just to do it again. I've done it many times though...

Also, I just updated my project in my sig. Check it out


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


Ok so u guys made me feel bad looking at all ur beautiful cases, so i had to do some wire management to try and fit in










Looks good.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

yeah, well iv got a tv tuner, memory and 4890 card coming in... so im going to wait til then! so i heard that they r coming out with 5000 series graphic cards... is that true and if so does anyone know when they r coming out???


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


yeah, well iv got a tv tuner, memory and 4890 card coming in... so im going to wait til then! so i heard that they r coming out with 5000 series graphic cards... is that true and if so does anyone know when they r coming out???


2 days in the US, 3 in the UK...or maybe the other way around.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


2 days in the US, 3 in the UK...or maybe the other way around.


really... damn well i guess im going to have to send that 4890 back! lol


----------



## madroxinide

So I got my case, like it a lot, bunches of room. Yadda Yadda etc etc.

However, I installed one of those Cooler Master R4 fans onto my side panel, and even with a fan controller set to LOW speed, the fan continues to make a "humming" sound. The sound is louder with higher speeds, and the only way I can seem to make the humming go away is to put my hand over the panel vents to cut airflow to the fan. Any ideas on how I can fix this?


----------



## photonmoo

Has anyone changed the side window to either a tint red or black / solid red or black??

I want to change the side window and it's on special for $9.95 (400x400mm), so I'm considering going either black, to have a menacing 'solid black' look, or could go red and add to the already black and red theme...


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madroxinide*


So I got my case, like it a lot, bunches of room. Yadda Yadda etc etc.

However, I installed one of those Cooler Master R4 fans onto my side panel, and even with a fan controller set to LOW speed, the fan continues to make a "humming" sound. The sound is louder with higher speeds, and the only way I can seem to make the humming go away is to put my hand over the panel vents to cut airflow to the fan. Any ideas on how I can fix this?


Check to see if you have the clear rubber rings installed between the fan and the panel, they came with your case and are meant to dampen the vibration/noise.

Check to see if all four screws are tight...these screws are a pain in the butt to install, so one of them may not be tightened all the way.

If neither of the above apply, you may have just received a bad fan...it is possible and has happened before.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Check to see if you have the clear rubber rings installed between the fan and the panel, they came with your case and are meant to dampen the vibration/noise.


DAMN... rubber rings??? must have missed those! I've got 2 fans on the side panel, clearly without the rubber dampers and its not too noisey.... although I did fork out for some nice brand new Akasa fans


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I printed off a few CM Storm Stickers, and stuck them on the psu etc


Just curious how you printed off those stickers and what you used?


----------



## therealfoz

Got my new Accelero installed on my 4890... wow.. what a difference.
On the stock cooler.. The fan at 25% was annoyingly loud... with this new cooler, 100% is barely audible.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
Just curious how you printed off those stickers and what you used?









I used photo stickers, they look identical to photo paper.

I just printed the necessary pics/logos on and cut them out...presto









You could probably either go for that, or could go for diy window decals. Those are transparent stickers unlike the photo stickers which are glossy white


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I used photo stickers, they look identical to photo paper.

I just printed the necessary pics/logos on and cut them out...presto









You could probably either go for that, or could go for diy window decals. Those are transparent stickers unlike the photo stickers which are glossy white


Agh... Simple









I was just asking cos they look really good and wondered if you'd done them on vinyl using a large format printer.

I'm the in-house designer for Roland DG, who make those big assed printer/cutters which is quite handy cos I can run down to our demo suite anytime and make all kinds of stickers or decals. Actually wrapped a bunch of Dell PC's and Laptops last April... hhmm wonder if I can find any pics....

*edit* Found some...


----------



## menthol_penguin

therealfoz you've got the wrong colour card, you need this one


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *therealfoz* 
Got my new Accelero installed on my 4890... wow.. what a difference.
On the stock cooler.. The fan at 25% was annoyingly loud... with this new cooler, 100% is barely audible.

Nice. Accelero coolers are amazingly quiet and almost always drastically outperform stock. Used one on my friend's 3870.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Agh... Simple









I was just asking cos they look really good and wondered if you'd done them on vinyl using a large format printer.

I'm the in-house designer for Roland DG, who make those big assed printer/cutters which is quite handy cos I can run down to our demo suite anytime and make all kinds of stickers or decals. Actually wrapped a bunch of Dell PC's and Laptops last April... hhmm wonder if I can find any pics....

*edit* Found some...


i can make anyone custom logos with whatever u want and any colors... ud just have to go about printing them... just let me know!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Agh... Simple









I was just asking cos they look really good and wondered if you'd done them on vinyl using a large format printer.

I'm the in-house designer for Roland DG, who make those big assed printer/cutters which is quite handy cos I can run down to our demo suite anytime and make all kinds of stickers or decals. Actually wrapped a bunch of Dell PC's and Laptops last April... hhmm wonder if I can find any pics....

*edit* Found some...




















Sweet, they look good.









I saw what Bill Owen did with the Scout he modded...I wanted to go down the laser cut acrylic route, but they looked expensive.

I just popped down to Officeworks here in Aus hoping to find some window decals, but found the photo stickers instead.

I'm contemplating printing the CM Storm Logo off, and cutting it with a Stanley Knife...but I don't wanna cheapen the look of the case, but I suppose I can always pull it off, if it looks bleh


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


i can make anyone custom logos with whatever u want and any colors... ud just have to go about printing them... just let me know!


That would be awesome, I might take you up on that offer, if that's okay?

I just have to think of something unique/special.


----------



## kev_b

I put one of those vinyl skins on my netbook and zune, they hold up really well.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


That would be awesome, I might take you up on that offer, if that's okay?

I just have to think of something unique/special.










well just let me know... Sky's the limit on what i can make!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


well just let me know... Sky's the limit on what i can make!


It's hard to think, especially when the sky's the limit
















*goes back to brainstorming*


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Sweet, they look good.









I saw what Bill Owen did with the Scout he modded...I wanted to go down the laser cut acrylic route, but they looked expensive.

I just popped down to Officeworks here in Aus hoping to find some window decals, but found the photo stickers instead.

I'm contemplating printing the CM Storm Logo off, and cutting it with a Stanley Knife...but I don't wanna cheapen the look of the case, but I suppose I can always pull it off, if it looks bleh


ooooooo I dont think I've seen that scout mod, unless it was in this thread and I can't remember it!









I used to work at an engravers that had a large flatbed laser engraver, that was wicked for cutting acrylic or engraving it or both, costs the engravers barely anything to put a sheet through them, but if engravers down there are like the ones up here they'll be tight bast**ds and charge a bomb for doing it.

Could always go make friends with your local signshop, might be able to get some print/cut decals or stickers off them, if you do it properly you could probably blag it for free, offer to fix their PC or something.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


well just let me know... Sky's the limit on what i can make!


hehe, I start to cringe when I hear people say that when it comes to design, usually when someone says that it makes it bloody hard to come up with something good, and then when you finally do its "not what they had in mind" lol but its alright here cos its the other way around so I'll let you off!


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I saw what Bill Owen did with the Scout he modded...I wanted to go down the laser cut acrylic route, but they looked expensive.


WOO!!!!! Sorry for triple post but got excited when I saw Bill Owen used a Roland cutter on his scout mod






























3rd image down:
http://www.themodbrothers.com/viewto...t=876&start=60


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


WOO!!!!! Sorry for triple post but got excited when I saw Bill Owen used a Roland cutter on his scout mod






























3rd image down:
http://www.themodbrothers.com/viewto...t=876&start=60


Yeah, he used it to make the digital camo design he wanted. He is doing a "urban sniper" mod on the CM Storm Sniper as well...using the Roland once again.

Quote:



I used to work at an engravers that had a large flatbed laser engraver, that was wicked for cutting acrylic or engraving it or both, costs the engravers barely anything to put a sheet through them, but if engravers down there are like the ones up here they'll be tight bast**ds and charge a bomb for doing it.

Could always go make friends with your local signshop, might be able to get some print/cut decals or stickers off them, if you do it properly you could probably blag it for free, offer to fix their PC or something.


I wish...







It would be cool do have some custom acrylic logo or side window


----------



## photonmoo

Meh, I was just looking through the "urban sniper" project, and fook me it's looking good already. That Roland Cutter does wonders.

It would be cool to do a Red & Black Camo design on the Scout (like the Red Tiger Camo on Call Of Duty 4)


----------



## therealfoz

Does anyone have some schematics or hints on how I can connect my cathodes to the LED switch on the front panel? I haven't had any luck figuring it out on my own.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Meh, I was just looking through the "urban sniper" project, and fook me it's looking good already. That Roland Cutter does wonders.

It would be cool to do a Red & Black Camo design on the Scout (like the Red Tiger Camo on Call Of Duty 4)

hehe you should check out the rest of our products, I could do some really cool stuff if I ever get time to









WIll have a look at that sniper mod when I get home.

Red and Black camo can look fantastic when its done properly! If my Scout still had its red LED's I'd defo do it. But I went blue


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *therealfoz* 
Does anyone have some schematics or hints on how I can connect my cathodes to the LED switch on the front panel? I haven't had any luck figuring it out on my own.









This switch is breaking the Positive or HOT side of the 12VDC curcuit feeding the LEDs. Cut the hot wire going to your transformer in half and connect one side to one of the sides of the Fig 2 Switch legs and the other side to back to the transformer. You are essetially cutting off the positive power to your LEDs when you break the switch. The switch leg is cutting the power side of your tube. after cutting and then making your switch loop. Plug your molex to a hot connector and the the light will be in the curcuit or check out this figure here.









Seven9st Surfer: Shows how to get those fans connected the right way.

Quote:



Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
I was wondering about the terminal block mods I had seen before in this thread. After watching tjharlow's videos on youtube, I went out to Home Depot to get supplies, and I finished in like an hour. I've got all 3 fans from the case running off the block, and it works great! It was easier than I though. The rest of the cables are still a mess because I'm waiting till my sleeving gets here, then the whole thing will be done right. Well, here's the pics:





















YouTube - Terminal Block Installation Guide (Part 1 of 5)


----------



## PeterGriffin

*HD 5870 will fit in this case??*

--> http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,6...FX-model/News/


----------



## Mudfrog

If I purchase the Coolermaster R4 fans for the door in Red LED can these be hooked up to the button to turn the lights on and off like the others?


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
hehe, I start to cringe when I hear people say that when it comes to design, usually when someone says that it makes it bloody hard to come up with something good, and then when you finally do its "not what they had in mind" lol but its alright here cos its the other way around so I'll let you off!









i hear ya......... well try me and we'll see what happens!







lol


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeterGriffin* 
*HD 5870 will fit in this case??*

--> http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,6...FX-model/News/

from the looks of them, they look like they should fit without a stitch... but they don't give much details on them. (If a V8 can fit in this case, then i don't see why they couldn't!)


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
If I purchase the Coolermaster R4 fans for the door in Red LED can these be hooked up to the button to turn the lights on and off like the others?

No. The *good* R4 fans only have one 2-wire connection coming from them, and that's for fan+LED power. The two clear/red LED fans that come in the case have two 2-wire connections coming from them...one for fan power and one for LED power controlled by the stealth switch.

Once you get rid of those two oem clear/red LED fans, essentially the switch becomes useless until you decide to mod it to control other things...which isn't hard if you have a general understanding of wiring and how those things work. I plan on using my stealth switch to control my front dual 12" blue cold cathodes eventually.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
No. The *good* R4 fans only have one 2-wire connection coming from them, and that's for fan+LED power. The two clear/red LED fans that come in the case have two 2-wire connections coming from them...one for fan power and one for LED power controlled by the stealth switch.

Once you get rid of those two oem clear/red LED fans, essentially the switch becomes useless until you decide to mod it to control other things...which isn't hard if you have a general understanding of wiring and how those things work. I plan on using my stealth switch to control my front dual 12" blue cold cathodes eventually.

Ok, I'd prefer to have no LED but I only saw the blue or red LED R4's. I'll check again.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
No. The *good* R4 fans only have one 2-wire connection coming from them, and that's for fan+LED power. The two clear/red LED fans that come in the case have two 2-wire connections coming from them...one for fan power and one for LED power controlled by the stealth switch.

Once you get rid of those two oem clear/red LED fans, essentially the switch becomes useless until you decide to mod it to control other things...which isn't hard if you have a general understanding of wiring and how those things work. I plan on using my stealth switch to control my front dual 12" blue cold cathodes eventually.

Good plan, I want to rewire mine back up to all the blue LED's but its gonna take a fair bit of wiring.

Have you blue'd up your scout now??? Where's the pics


----------



## Mudfrog

I'm going to try to redo my cable management tonight to see if I can increase the airflow a little. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

No new pics yet, my xoxide order is being delivered sometime today. New PSU, 8 R4 blue LED fans, two 12" red cold cathodes, two 12" red led bars, two red sleeving kits. Only using the PSU and the fans, selling all my red stuff as a complete modding kit.

I won't be able to actually do any work today, though. I placed an order for 100 male/female insulated connectors and 3 screw-terminal 6circuit blocks. They just shipped out today so it will be a week or more.

EDIT: Xoxide.com is back up! They re-launched the store as it was before the out-of-business sale, so nothing really changed. Don't know what the new owners plans are with it yet, hopefully a slight decrease in prices, a hefty decrease in shipping and a wider variety of case modding supplies.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeterGriffin* 
*HD 5870 will fit in this case??*

--> http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,6...FX-model/News/

I would say yes it will fit because the 4870x2 fits and the 285 fits as well. If this card is 1mm larger than either of these cards, then no it won't fit but if it is the same or smaller then yes. But I have yet to see a card that cannot fit the case. Its a tight case but it is sufficient for most if not all applications.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
No. The *good* R4 fans only have one 2-wire connection coming from them, and that's for fan+LED power. The two clear/red LED fans that come in the case have two 2-wire connections coming from them...one for fan power and one for LED power controlled by the stealth switch.

Once you get rid of those two oem clear/red LED fans, essentially the switch becomes useless until you decide to mod it to control other things...which isn't hard if you have a general understanding of wiring and how those things work. I plan on using my stealth switch to control my front dual 12" blue cold cathodes eventually.

I'm in the process of modding all my leds and cathodes to one switch...if it gets to annoying or tricky, I might just add an additional switch to the front I/O panel for the cathodes, or even a rotary switch similiar to the Vantex Nexus Fan Controller (turn the dial left = off, turn the dial right = on, dial in the centre = sound)


----------



## photonmoo

I'm probably going to 'mod' my psu. This will allow for better cabling routing, which will help especially for the Asus M2N SLI boards crappy psu connector location. Will use a 24pin extender (sleeved) and route it around the back or under the mobo. I don't want to see any cables...they're an eyesore and it's annoying me now.

Would a terminal block work with the front i/o panel switch for the fan leds? I was thinking I could do that Terminal block 'mod' and add cathodes and additional leds to the front i/o panel switch and then probably add another colour to a sound activated inverter...idk :S


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Would a terminal block work with the front i/o panel switch for the fan leds? I was thinking I could do that Terminal block 'mod' and add cathodes and additional leds to the front i/o panel switch and then probably add another colour to a sound activated inverter...idk :S

I'm doing this mod, don't see any reason why it wouldn't work. Just run one of the two little plugs from the switch to the terminal block, cutting the plug off in the process of course. Then follow the normal steps to wire up all your lights to that block, switch should operate them just fine.

If you're wondering about how many lights you can run off that switch, keep in mind the switch grabs its power from a molex rail...so keep that in mind. You don't want to overload that rail elsewhere.


----------



## K10

http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon...review-test/10

Says the 5870 is 28cm/11in









Another pic I found.

From left to right - 4870, GTX 295 single PCB, 4870X2, 5870


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Got four of my Cooler Master R4 blue LED fans in...2 front and 2 side. Also replaced the power supply. All that's left is to replace the remaining R4 red LED with the new R4 blue LED, then do the wire-tuck and terminal block mods.

Better pics this time, from digicam-


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Got four of my Cooler Master R4 blue LED fans in...2 front and 2 side. Also replaced the power supply. All that's left is to replace the remaining R4 red LED with the new R4 blue LED, then do the wire-tuck and terminal block mods.

Better pics this time, from digicam-















































Wow.. I love the color scheme you got going on in that case. Lots of air in that case. No cooling problems here.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I'm doing this mod, don't see any reason why it wouldn't work. Just run one of the two little plugs from the switch to the terminal block, cutting the plug off in the process of course. Then follow the normal steps to wire up all your lights to that block, switch should operate them just fine.

If you're wondering about how many lights you can run off that switch, keep in mind the switch grabs its power from a molex rail...so keep that in mind. You don't want to overload that rail elsewhere.


*******, will give it a shot and see what happens. Would it matter on the cathodes with which wires go where?...because both of mine are white...

Your Scout is looking smexi, the psu is looking good









Just need to do a 'little' cable tidying now, hehe


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon...review-test/10

Says the 5870 is 28cm/11in









Another pic I found.

From left to right - 4870, GTX 295 single PCB, 4870X2, 5870











Dayummmmmm, the 5870 makes the rest look tiny

Ain't the 4870 cute compared to the rest


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


*******, will give it a shot and see what happens. Would it matter on the cathodes with which wires go where?...because both of mine are white...

Your Scout is looking smexi, the psu is looking good









Just need to do a 'little' cable tidying now, hehe










I'm not sure what the polarities are on the cables for the cathodes, generally the wire that has a rib or line on it is ground, so you may want to take a closer look.


----------



## Enigma8750

There is one problem you might run into if you use the switch for the cold cathodes and the leds. I think that the switch actually provides power to the leds. if so you would also have to provide the power to the Cold Cathodes as well. If this is the case you will be pulling too much power from your top switch.

I actually added a switch in that little hole that is in the pull handle side of the window panel. There is a hole under that handle that you pull that panel off with. your cold Cathode switch will fit that hole if you add two small screw holes on the top and bottom of the hole. I did that and you cant see the switch for the Cold cathodes unless you know where they are because they are hidden under that hand access bend on the window panel.. It works great.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


There is one problem you might run into if you use the switch for the cold cathodes and the leds. I think that the switch actually provides power to the leds. if so you would also have to provide the power to the Cold Cathodes as well. If this is the case you will be pulling too much power from your top switch.

I actually added a switch in that little hole that is in the pull handle side of the window panel. There is a hole under that handle that you pull that panel off with. your cold Cathode switch will fit that hole if you add two small screw holes on the top and bottom of the hole. I did that and you cant see the switch for the Cold cathodes unless you know where they are because they are hidden under that hand access bend on the window panel.. It works great.


If they cut the molex plugs off the line to the cathode switch and run them to a terminal block, as well as run the other lines(minus molex plugs) from the other lights to the terminal block...it will work. It will be just like hooking them up to a molex rail except you're not using plugs, and there's now a switch in the line.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. Here is the picture of the 285 just making it in the case.










Now here is the 4870 X 2 xfx in there.










That card might not fit if it's any bigger than these two cards.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


There is one problem you might run into if you use the switch for the cold cathodes and the leds. I think that the switch actually provides power to the leds. if so you would also have to provide the power to the Cold Cathodes as well. If this is the case you will be pulling too much power from your top switch.

I actually added a switch in that little hole that is in the pull handle side of the window panel. There is a hole under that handle that you pull that panel off with. your cold Cathode switch will fit that hole if you add two small screw holes on the top and bottom of the hole. I did that and you cant see the switch for the Cold cathodes unless you know where they are because they are hidden under that hand access bend on the window panel.. It works great.










I just checked it now, and tried sticking the switch in there and it fits perfectly!!!







awesome..thank you

I think I'm going to put the switch in the back like you've done (use that for uv lighting) and possibly add the rotary switch to the front i/o panel plus a 3 way switch

Something like this'ish


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











Okay.. Here is the picture of the 285 just making it in the case.










Now here is the 4870 X 2 xfx in there.










That card might not fit if it's any bigger than these two cards.


It would be a low blow if you purchased the 5870 and it didn't fit first time.

From the other thread, it looks hardcore and performs as well.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*









I just checked it now, and tried sticking the switch in there and it fits perfectly!!!







awesome..thank you

I think I'm going to put the switch in the back like you've done (use that for uv lighting) and possibly add the rotary switch to the front i/o panel plus a 3 way switch

Something like this'ish











Meh, i got a bit ahead of myself...it fits in there, but I can use the switch







, oh wells back to the drawing board


----------



## Enigma8750

The Dementions of theXFX 285 is 4.38" Height x 1.5" Thickness x 10.5" Length

or 26.7 X 11.2 X 3.8 cm. IF it is 1 mm larger than this it will NOT fit.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*









I just checked it now, and tried sticking the switch in there and it fits perfectly!!!







awesome..thank you

I think I'm going to put the switch in the back like you've done (use that for uv lighting) and possibly add the rotary switch to the front i/o panel plus a 3 way switch

Something like this'ish











I like your idea of the extra switches on the panel. That would look good with an asus Potentiomitor and an all black hardware.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I like your idea of the extra switches on the panel. That would look good with an asus Potentiomitor and an all black hardware.


Pardon my ignorance, but what's a "asus Potentiomitor" ? I googled it, but nothing concrete came back

Oh I think I found what you were referring to...

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asus,951-5.html


----------



## photonmoo

Were you referring to something like the CM Cavalier has? or am I way off base... :S










I think I was way off, my bad


----------



## photonmoo

I've been playing around a bit, and just took this pics



















^^ I took the covering off the inverter, it was too big

That's what I'm going to stick into the front I/O panel

Just if I stick the red cathode into the sound reactive inverter, it only lights up half way, but if I use the other one from the pics, it lights up fully


----------



## Mudfrog

Would this be a decent fan to add to the 5.25 - 3.5 adapter? I'm looking for a 140mm with good air flow and semi quiet.

http://www.amazon.com/Xigmatek-XLF-F...3713433&sr=8-2


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
Would this be a decent fan to add to the 5.25 - 3.5 adapter? I'm looking for a 140mm with good air flow and semi quiet.

http://www.amazon.com/Xigmatek-XLF-F...3713433&sr=8-2

Yes, but no 3.5 adapter is needed.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Yes, but no 3.5 adapter is needed.


Ok, I'll order one today. What does it screw into then and do you still have room for 2x optical drives?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*


Ok, I'll order one today. What does it screw into then and do you still have room for 2x optical drives?


Nope, only one. I don't know what he has it screwed into.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Nope, only one. I don't know what he has it screwed into.


Well crap.. ok I might be able to still make that work.


----------



## kev_b

Right now I have a 120mm in the drive bay on my other scout, I cut out some sheet metal for a 120mm mount.
I am going to order a Lian-Li radtiator mount and try that for the 120mm fan. My first scout I have the 140mm fan in, that one I can only use 1 drive bay.
What I want to do later is make a new front for the newer scout I bought, kind of like what Bill Owen did on his Scout Military case mod.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*


Well crap.. ok I might be able to still make that work.


If you use a 120mm fan instead(no idea how to mount it) you'll be able to fit 2 optical drives.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Nope, only one. I don't know what he has it screwed into.


The case I have the 140mm fan in I don't have it screwed in to anything, it just stays put, I guess one can also use a piece of Velcro at the bottom of the fan.


----------



## Mudfrog

well I usually use this pc to copy cd's and stuff.. I can use my HTPC to do that instead if I need to.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I *think* you can squeeze two optical drives in there if you use a 120mm.

Personally, I would go with the 120mm either way because the Cooler Master R4 series push 90cfm @ 19db...I don't think a 140mm exists that can push that amount of air or more, at anywhere near that sound rating. I'm running 2 in the front, 2 on the side, 1 on top, 1 on rear, 2 on cpu cooler...8 fans running at 90cfm @ 19db = tons of air without tons of noise. Plus all that blue looks awesome!


----------



## Mudfrog

I already ordered the 140mm, I'll try that for a while, if I don't like it I'll replace it with a R4.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

so have anyone heard anything about the "Matrix Orbital GX Typhoon MCE USB Inverse Blue LCD" i was thinking about getting one 4 the scout


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


so have anyone heard anything about the "Matrix Orbital GX Typhoon MCE USB Inverse Blue LCD" i was thinking about getting one 4 the scout











I thought about one of these but after reading their forum and all the trouble people are having with the software I didn't buy it, I have something like this (Silvertone) but it got old fast and I took it out.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
I *think* you can squeeze two optical drives in there if you use a 120mm.

Personally, I would go with the 120mm either way because the Cooler Master R4 series push 90cfm @ 19db...I don't think a 140mm exists that can push that amount of air or more, at anywhere near that sound rating. I'm running 2 in the front, 2 on the side, 1 on top, 1 on rear, 2 on cpu cooler...8 fans running at 90cfm @ 19db = tons of air without tons of noise. Plus all that blue looks awesome!

wow.... I just realised the fans I bought are only 38.4cfm @ 17dB.... that sucks.... shoulda done some research 1st mebe







did get a wicked temperature drop compared to my old case tho!









and blue does look awesome!!!!


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
wow.... I just realised the fans I bought are only 38.4cfm @ 17dB.... that sucks.... shoulda done some research 1st mebe









Fan controller?


----------



## madroxinide

So for some reason the CM R4 Fan that I tried putting on the side panel was really loud. So I played around with it some, and it seems that as an INTAKE fan, the air resistance or something creates a relatively loud humming noise.

I have switched it around to an EXHAUST fan, and it no longer has the loud noise.

However this increased my temperatures, as I now only have 1 intake fan (front). Any suggestions?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Well, my R4 fans on the side panel actually aren't loud..and they're at full speed running off the molex rails, as well as all my other fans. Did you make sure to use the included rubber donuts between the side panel and fans?

As for intake/exhaust, here's how I have mine...2 x Front Intake, 1 x Top Exhaust, 1 x Rear Exhaust, 2 x Side Intake. It seems you're only running one front intake, so you may want to do what we've all done...120mm/140mm fan in the 5.25" bay.

Here's a quick and easy way to do it with a 120mm, without needing anything but the fan and what your case comes with...










As you can see, I popped out those three plates and re-mounted them back to the case with screws, then mounted the fan to the back of them. I could have used all three plates, but I left out the middle plate just to open up airflow a little. There are other ways of putting a fan there, but this way seems to be the quickest/easiest and it is mounted pretty solid. I *highly* recommend using the R4 120mm fans, 90cfm @ 19dB just can't be beat...even by bigger fans.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madroxinide*


So for some reason the CM R4 Fan that I tried putting on the side panel was really loud. So I played around with it some, and it seems that as an INTAKE fan, the air resistance or something creates a relatively loud humming noise.

I have switched it around to an EXHAUST fan, and it no longer has the loud noise.

However this increased my temperatures, as I now only have 1 intake fan (front). Any suggestions?


I had the same problem with noise with just one fan on it, I found putting a filter on the outside dropped the noise a lot with no change in temp. I since went with a solid window with no fans, I like the looks better.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let look at the two different reasons that noise occurs.*
1. Vibration from the mechanism.

2. Air flow itself.

3. Vents from the front plasic panel wind noise.

*So we need to create a noise free enviroment.*

1. Vibration can be dampened by rubber grommets that fit between the fan and the panel









2. Vibration can be dampened by rubber fan holders that goes into the fan screw holes.









3. Air flow can be dampened by slowing the speed of the fan









4. Air Flow can be dampened by the shape of the fan blades the number of fan blades and the speed of the fan blades.









5. Change window with custom window and honey combed sheld mounted on the window.









*Thank you Behemoth777 for your input on this matter. It was a real revelation. Rep up.*

Pictures and info came from this website


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Let look at the two different reasons that noise occurs.*
1. Vibration from the mechanism.

2. Air flow itself.

*So we need to create a noise free enviroment.*

1. Vibration can be dampened by rubber grommets that fit between the fan and the panel

2. Vibration can be dampened by rubber fan holders that goes into the fan screw holes.

3. Air flow can be dampened by slowing the speed of the fan

4. Air Flow can be dampened by the shape of the fan blades the number of fan blades and the speed of the fan blades.


Hey guys. I haven't been on here in awhile. Had to rma my g.skills. hahaha tried to overclock them and set the voltage too high









In regards to the noise problem with the side fans, I definitely know why. It is the fins that sit in front of the fan. They are what creates the humming noise. I'm actually planning on doing a project for my scout on friday. I'm going to take the original side panel window off, replace it with a clear non-tinted piece of plexi glass and cut a hole for my 120mm fan in the side of it. I think that it will a) reduce my noise b) make my case look nicer with that clear side and c) I bought a cool looking FilterRight fan filter and im going to put that on there to make my case nice and dust free


----------



## Enigma8750

I would really be interested in your results. Please advise on this matter.


----------



## elo820

Hey guys, how do you mount the 120mm fan in the optical bay area anyway? Any secure way?

Is changing all the fans to the cooler master r4 series better than the stock fans? Even the 140mm fans?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Hey guys, how do you mount the 120mm fan in the optical bay area anyway? Any secure way?

Is changing all the fans to the cooler master r4 series better than the stock fans? Even the 140mm fans?


You can use the 3.5" - 5.25" bay converter to mount a 120mm fan.

Yup, the R4 series has proved to be very popular and their results speak for themselves.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Hey guys, how do you mount the 120mm fan in the optical bay area anyway? Any secure way?

Is changing all the fans to the cooler master r4 series better than the stock fans? Even the 140mm fans?


I would use zip ties to secure the fan in the bay area.

As far as changing the fans there are a couple of things you need to concider.

1. The Stock fans have two sets of wires. One for the LED lights and another for the fans

2. Unlighted fans would be better if your looking for silent but the R-4s are pretty silent and have a good CFM. I would just keep them but thats my opinion and maybe yours is different.


----------



## elo820

So I should Zip tie them down. Dang no screws? =P

The stock fans good though in terms of cfm?

Do you guys recommend bigger rubber feet for the bottom of the case? The psu fan should be facing down right?

Do you guys know if this case can fit 10.5 cards - 11? I'm scared for it being future proof.
Thanks so far guys!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Hey guys,

What cpu cooler do you guys recommend for this case paired with a i7 920? I want to overclock up to 4.0 ghz but stay under 70 C and maybe stay quiet?


Prolimatech Megahalems is what I would advise but its a Big bad boy. Make sure you plug everything in before mounting it and it helps if you have a wife with small fingers to tigten it down.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Well, my R4 fans on the side panel actually aren't loud..and they're at full speed running off the molex rails, as well as all my other fans. Did you make sure to use the included rubber donuts between the side panel and fans?

As for intake/exhaust, here's how I have mine...2 x Front Intake, 1 x Top Exhaust, 1 x Rear Exhaust, 2 x Side Intake. It seems you're only running one front intake, so you may want to do what we've all done...120mm/140mm fan in the 5.25" bay.

Here's a quick and easy way to do it with a 120mm, without needing anything but the fan and what your case comes with...










As you can see, I popped out those three plates and re-mounted them back to the case with screws, then mounted the fan to the back of them. I could have used all three plates, but I left out the middle plate just to open up airflow a little. There are other ways of putting a fan there, but this way seems to be the quickest/easiest and it is mounted pretty solid. I *highly* recommend using the R4 120mm fans, 90cfm @ 19dB just can't be beat...even by bigger fans.

Posted this further up the page, shows you how to mount a 120mm in the 5.25" using only the fan and what came with your case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Posted this further up the page, shows you how to mount a 120mm in the 5.25" using only the fan and what came with your case.

Interesting and very effecient thinking. Thats the first I noticed that . Great Job.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I would really be interested in your results. Please advise on this matter.

Definitely dude! I will!








I can't wait! Its going to look so good! I hope...


----------



## photonmoo

@ Enigma

Just a random question, what's the highest you clocked your 940 at? I can't get mine to clock higher than 3.82 GHZ, it's annoying grrr

I dunno if it's the mobo or what? (M3N HT Deluxe)


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
@ Enigma

Just a random question, what's the highest you clocked your 940 at? I can't get mine to clock higher than 3.82 GHZ, it's annoying grrr

I dunno if it's the mobo or what? (M3N HT Deluxe)

The highest is in my sig. The 3.764 or something. I have the SB 600 so I really have my hands tied on anything higher that that. I have mine clocked back now for summer to 3.4 now. But in the winter I have a air sucker that pulls the outside air on the processor and I can get some good clocks but I do need to upgrade my board. Its funny. My HTPC has the new M4A785 in it and I have a 6400+ in it and I have overclocked it alittle with it and it has a locked multiplier. I got it up to 3.45 without any instability. I would suggest that you go with the M4A79 board with the DDr2. that one has the fastest clocks in the world.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
The highest is in my sig. The 3.764 or something. I have the SB 600 so I really have my hands tied on anything higher that that. I have mine clocked back now for summer to 3.4 now. But in the winter I have a air sucker that pulls the outside air on the processor and I can get some good clocks but I do need to upgrade my board. Its funny. My HTPC has the new M4A785 in it and I have a 6400+ in it and I have overclocked it alittle with it and it has a locked multiplier. I got it up to 3.45 without any instability.

I think I'm wanting a bit too much out of the CPU, oh well I think an extra 800mhz is better than nothing









I'm thinking I might just swop components between my 2 systems...hopefully that might cure my boredom. I hardly ever use the HAF anymore


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I think I'm wanting a bit too much out of the CPU, oh well I think an extra 800mhz is better than nothing









I'm thinking I might just swop components between my 2 systems...hopefully that might cure my boredom. I hardly ever use the HAF anymore










Too much time paying attention to the wrong thing my friend. Go play some cards with the pretty girl.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Too much time paying attention to the wrong thing my friend. Go play some cards with the pretty girl.










I can't interrupt her, she's busy playing the Sims. My poor Scout has to be subjected to that


----------



## elo820

Anyone know about fitting the new cards and the bigger rubber feet for the case? Does the rubber feet benefit the case at all? Oh btw I already got my heatsink. It's the Noctua NH U12P. How should I configure the fans Up and down for it to exit the top fan or side to side to exit the back fan?


----------



## K10

Hey guys...I'm getting a bit bored of my case. It happened with my Raidmax Sagitta, Raidmax Smilodon, CM HAF 932 and now my Storm Scout. I might be trading my friend for his Antec 900. I still think this is an amazing case but I'm just bored. teehee. If he doesn't trade me, I might sell my Storm Scout to another friend and buy something new.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Hey guys...I'm getting a bit bored of my case. It happened with my Raidmax Sagitta, Raidmax Smilodon, CM HAF 932 and now my Storm Scout. I might be trading my friend for his Antec 900. I still think this is an amazing case but I'm just bored. teehee. If he doesn't trade me, I might sell my Storm Scout to another friend and buy something new.









poor scouty


----------



## MlbrottarN

I'm considering, mounting a 92mm fan in the bottom of the case in between the HDD-cage and the PSU. But im wondering if anyone knows a good 92mm fan that can be mounted horisontaly. Read somewhere that some fans doesn't realy survive long in a horizontal position...
Currently looking t the Schyte gentle Typhoon and the Noctua NF-B9 cause they're the best fans (What i've read) on the site where I'm going too place my order.


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
Anyone tried fitting one of these Corsair H50 CPU coolers in a scout? Reviews on it seem pretty good.

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/s...html?CSR-CWCH5


I'm running one of these in my new scout







mounted the Rad under the DVD drive at the front drawing air in.

I chose it over a heatsink as I just don't like the idea of having such a large lump of metal hanging off my motherboard. Admittedly I don't need a big heatsink atm as I'm only running an old 5000+ BE chip, but I wanted to sort cooling/case/power supply first before the big upgrade.

Its quiet, cannot hear the pump whatsoever, the fan is a tad louder than the case fans but it's not that much of a difference.

I'll get some pics up when I figure out how to hehe.

Oh and Hi everyone, new to the site, been watching this thread for a few weeks now, some great mods and advice, helped push my decision into buying one of these.

Love it!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeZaal* 
I'm running one of these in my new scout







mounted the Rad under the DVD drive at the front drawing air in.

I chose it over a heatsink as I just don't like the idea of having such a large lump of metal hanging off my motherboard. Admittedly I don't need a big heatsink atm as I'm only running an old 5000+ BE chip, but I wanted to sort cooling/case/power supply first before the big upgrade.

Its quiet, cannot hear the pump whatsoever, the fan is a tad louder than the case fans but it's not that much of a difference.

I'll get some pics up when I figure out how to hehe.

Oh and Hi everyone, new to the site, been watching this thread for a few weeks now, some great mods and advice, helped push my decision into buying one of these.

Love it!

Take the pic > post it on Photobucket or w/e > copy the Image URL > do a new post here and place the url in between








Hope this was helpfull

Edit: Welcome to the Forums btw


----------



## DeeZaal

Ok here goes























































Sorry for the quality, the only camera I have at hand is the 2mp one on my iPhone.

As you can see it's not the most elegant install of the CH50 but it works, the space under the dvd drive is spot on perfect to fit the Rad/fan, I used one of the pop out 5.25" drive plates to secure the fan, but all it does is hold it upright, the actual weight, not that there is much, is actually on the rad itself as it sits perfectly on the base of the 5.25" drive enclosure.

I chose to mount it there as Corsair insist you have the CH50 fan drawing cold air into the chassis over the rad, not blowing out as an exhaust fan, so i mounted it at the front where the filters are and so I don't disturb the direction of airflow by having the rear fan as an intake.

Thanks very much MlbrottarN for your instructions on how to upload pics, and for welcoming me to the site


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeeZaal*


Ok here goes

http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/a...aal/Scout7.jpg

http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/a...aal/Scout6.jpg

http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/a...aal/Scout4.jpg

http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/a...aal/Scout3.jpg

http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/a...aal/Scout2.jpg

http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/a...aal/Scout1.jpg

As you can see it's not the most elegant install of the CH50 but it works, the space under the dvd drive is spot on perfect to fit the Rad/fan, I used one of the pop out 5.25" drive plates to secure the fan, but all it does is hold it upright, the actual weight, not that there is much, is actually on the rad itself as it sits perfectly on the base of the 5.25" drive enclosure.

I chose to mount it there as Corsair insist you have the CH50 fan drawing cold air into the chassis over the rad, not blowing out as an exhaust fan, so i mounted it at the front where the filters are and so I don't disturb the direction of airflow by having the rear fan as an intake.

Thanks very much MlbrottarN for your instructions on how to upload pics, and for welcoming me to the site










ah sweet.. I'm currently thinking of getting some kind of water cooling setup for my scout, though not sure if I should just get a H50 or a "real" expensive setup instead


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Hey guys, how do you mount the 120mm fan in the optical bay area anyway? Any secure way?

Is changing all the fans to the cooler master r4 series better than the stock fans? Even the 140mm fans?


as said before, you can zip tie it:










or, you can use other case parts, such as the fan mount from the antec 900:










EDIT: btw, i saw I got case of the week a few pages ago, thanks! haven't been on here in a while. i just finished my move from florida to texas, and it took forever to get internet hooked up.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeeZaal*


Ok here goes

Sorry for the quality, the only camera I have at hand is the 2mp one on my iPhone.

As you can see it's not the most elegant install of the CH50 but it works, the space under the dvd drive is spot on perfect to fit the Rad/fan, I used one of the pop out 5.25" drive plates to secure the fan, but all it does is hold it upright, the actual weight, not that there is much, is actually on the rad itself as it sits perfectly on the base of the 5.25" drive enclosure.

I chose to mount it there as Corsair insist you have the CH50 fan drawing cold air into the chassis over the rad, not blowing out as an exhaust fan, so i mounted it at the front where the filters are and so I don't disturb the direction of airflow by having the rear fan as an intake.

Thanks very much MlbrottarN for your instructions on how to upload pics, and for welcoming me to the site










Thats sweet!!! I want mine now









and good call putting the rad in the front! I hadn't thought of that.

I had heard about the odd instructions from Corsair about making sure the fan pulls fresh air in across the rad and blast the hot air into the case... which seems a little odd, but I'd also seen reviews where they questioned this and set up the radiator on the rear exhaust as you would any normal fan setup and they actually got a better cooling result.

I like your plan though, gets the radiator out of the way and plenty of room for a push pull set up, although it does still blow the hot air into the case.... *ponders* anyone got any thoghts on that?

Anyway, love the setup deezaal


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
Thats sweet!!! I want mine now









and good call putting the rad in the front! I hadn't thought of that.

I had heard about the odd instructions from Corsair about making sure the fan pulls fresh air in across the rad and blast the hot air into the case... which seems a little odd, but I'd also seen reviews where they questioned this and set up the radiator on the rear exhaust as you would any normal fan setup and they actually got a better cooling result.

I like your plan though, gets the radiator out of the way and plenty of room for a push pull set up, although it does still blow the hot air into the case.... *ponders* anyone got any thoghts on that?

Anyway, love the setup deezaal









Well the way I see it is this, you have one large fan at the bottom bringing cold air in, the top fan is blowing cold air over the rad which on my setup, still stays relatively cool, the rear and upper exhaust fans are still blowing out cold air despite me just playing farcry 2 on very high settings for over an hour. So blowing a little warm air into the system simply gets exhausted by the upper fan pretty rapidly since they are both uptop, leaving the lower fan to do its job of bringing in the cool air.

Again I know it's only a low power dual core cpu and only an 8800 GT but in my old case, both these were enough to generate a fair amount of heat. Cpu used to get upto 65c + in my old case using the old HS/fan. dropped to 55-56c with old HS when I got my scout and now it doesn't rise above 38c with the H50.

I actually feel cold sitting next to my pc lol.

The real test will come when I perform the CPU/MOBO/RAM upgrade, just can't decide between i7 920 or phenom II 955.

I'm not a fan of Intel but theres no denying that i7 920 is a monster.

Edit :Those Antec drive bays, what material are they made from?
Can you buy them separately?


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeZaal* 
Well the way I see it is this, you have one large fan at the bottom bringing cold air in, the top fan is blowing cold air over the rad which on my setup, still stays relatively cool, the rear and upper exhaust fans are still blowing out cold air despite me just playing farcry 2 on very high settings for over an hour. So blowing a little warm air into the system simply gets exhausted by the upper fan pretty rapidly since they are both uptop, leaving the lower fan to do its job of bringing in the cool air.

Again I know it's only a low power dual core cpu and only an 8800 GT but in my old case, both these were enough to generate a fair amount of heat. Cpu used to get upto 65c + in my old case using the old HS/fan. dropped to 55-56c with old HS when I got my scout and now it doesn't rise above 38c with the H50.

I actually feel cold sitting next to my pc lol.

The real test will come when I perform the CPU/MOBO/RAM upgrade, just can't decide between i7 920 or phenom II 955.

I'm not a fan of Intel but theres no denying that i7 920 is a monster.

Edit :Those Antec drive bays, what material are they made from?
Can you buy them separately?


lol @ "only a 8800gt" should feel the heat mine pumps out! my Q6600 doesn't pump out so much heat, probably cos teh ghey assed stock cooler cant shift it quick enough.

Depending on how much room there is I'll probably stick mine on the rear blowing out. Just seems more logical to have the hot air aimed outwards, and plus I've already got 2x 140mm's at front and 2 120mm's on side blowing into the case, dont want another 120mm blowing in.

If it goes to plan it'll be my first proper modding adventure, want to put the rad and 1 fan against the rear exhaust grill on teh inside, then have another fan against teh rear exhaust grill but on the outside hidden away in some mesh and body to match the front panel.... theoritically... should be able to get the push pull set up on the go, and not eat into too much space inside teh case...

and who knows if that gets the temperature down a long way my 2nd adventure might be have a little overclocking the CPU play... but that will need some SERIOUS researching!


----------



## DeeZaal

Both setups are logical, Having the hot air blow out of the case, and also having cold air blown over the rad not warm system air.

Atm its either one way or the other, If I get into a modding mood one day I might switch things around so the Rad/fan is above the dvd drive, and create some form of duct to channel the warm air directly to the upper exhaust fan.

Could do a similar thing with the rad mounted on the back of the case, but I feel that space would become more of an issue there.

I had thought about doing what you suggest with the Push/pull, having one fan outside of the case, but i wanted mine to be discrete without anything protruding


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

completely off the subject.... but, NEW UPGRADES!!!! nothing major but im loving it, hooked it up last night and its working perfectly! I would def. recommend this product to anyone!

unpacking new ASUS TV Tuner...
















picture of tuner. (mem runs at 30% with Vista idle, mem runs at 31% with tuner running!)









takes up no space









and has inputs for video, cable, local analog and HD and FM stereo









ALSO.... wound up having puppies while i was installing it!
















2 boys, 5 girls!!!


----------



## Mudfrog

I'm hoping when I add my 2nd 140mm to the front the fan will blow cool air directly to the HSF, my HSF has 2x 90mm fans, one pulling air from the front and pushing through and one pulling air through the HS and pushing it out the back towards the 120mm exhaust fan. I'm crossing my fingers that the added cool air might help me to drop a couple degrees in temp.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


completely off the subject.... but, NEW UPGRADES!!!! nothing major but im loving it, hooked it up last night and its working perfectly! I would def. recommend this product to anyone!

unpacking new ASUS TV Tuner...
















picture of tuner. (mem runs at 30% with Vista idle, mem runs at 31% with tuner running!)









takes up no space









and has inputs for video, cable, local analog and HD and FM stereo









ALSO.... wound up having puppies while i was installing it!
















2 boys, 5 girls!!!


New toys are always fun! Congrats on the pups


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Oh yeah, did i mention that it also has live TV on the vista sidebar!!!


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


Oh yeah, did i mention that it also has live TV on the vista sidebar!!!


Now thats cool... I can't think of a time I'd ever watch TV in the sidebar but it definitely gives blagging rights!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Who in the USA sells the "Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 CPU Cooler"?


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
Now thats cool... I can't think of a time I'd ever watch TV in the sidebar but it definitely gives blagging rights!

its actually pretty cool, i never thought i would either.... but its really nice, i just shrink down my web browser and i can watch TV while im surfin the net or doing some graphic design. Im loving it! This is the first time in months iv watched any cable... always online







now i can do both at the same time.


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Who in the USA sells the "Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 CPU Cooler"?


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...0644&CatId=499

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181009

I'm not in the US so I don't know of any other companies who sell them over there, I believe the above companies are in the US though.

There are no doubt more companies that will sell them over there


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*









i can't interrupt her, she's busy playing the sims. My poor scout has to be subjected to that










oooohhhhhh nooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Hey guys...I'm getting a bit bored of my case. It happened with my Raidmax Sagitta, Raidmax Smilodon, CM HAF 932 and now my Storm Scout. I might be trading my friend for his Antec 900. I still think this is an amazing case but I'm just bored. teehee. If he doesn't trade me, I might sell my Storm Scout to another friend and buy something new.


Booooo!... come on.. Gut it and mod it man dont ditch it. Come on The Antec 900's are a Dust Collectors. Like one of those Air Cleaning machines. Put a hepa filter on it and let it keep your room dust free!! LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


Wear your colors proudly.


----------



## Enigma8750

I would like to take a moment to Tell all you Scouts out there THANK YOU for making this thread such a big success. This Thread has hit the 65000 hits mark this week and I owe it all to you guy. Every one of you are a tremendous part of this Club and I look forward to seeing us hit the 100,000 hit mark. Thanks Again and God Bless the Scouts.

Enigma.

*Semper Fi Scouts*

*Scouts RULE!!!*


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
its actually pretty cool, i never thought i would either.... but its really nice, i just shrink down my web browser and i can watch TV while im surfin the net or doing some graphic design. Im loving it! This is the first time in months iv watched any cable... always online







now i can do both at the same time.









That ASUS TV tuner card you bought, what all do you have hooked up to that? Out where I live the only options for TV I have is antenna, dish network or direct tv...I don't watch enough TV for the last two options, especially when they cost 40-50 a month. If that tuner card has an HD antenna, that might be something cool to add to my system. Does it offer video-in from like, a game console, so you can play using your computer screen? What did it cost?


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
That ASUS TV tuner card you bought, what all do you have hooked up to that? Out where I live the only options for TV I have is antenna, dish network or direct tv...I don't watch enough TV for the last two options, especially when they cost 40-50 a month. If that tuner card has an HD antenna, that might be something cool to add to my system. Does it offer video-in from like, a game console, so you can play using your computer screen? What did it cost?

yes it comes with an HD antenna but its pretty cheap, might have to buy a powered one to pick up all ur local channels. its got inputs for... local/HD antena, cable/sat, FM stereo and video inputs, so YES you can hook up any of ur gaming systems and play them on ur pc!!!







I paid 50$ for an open box off of new egg original price was 85$ either way its well worth the price. it comes with a remote and if u have vista its fully functional with media center, and the live TV on ur side bar is always a +++


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


yes it comes with an HD antenna but its pretty cheap, might have to buy a powered one to pick up all ur local channels. its got inputs for... local/HD antena, cable/sat, FM stereo and video inputs, so YES you can hook up any of ur gaming systems and play them on ur pc!!!







I paid 50$ for an open box off of new egg original price was 85$ either way its well worth the price. it comes with a remote and if u have vista its fully functional with media center, and the live TV on ur side bar is always a +++


There is a problem at some of our television studios in our area. They got the date that they had to go completely on-air digital backed up to the end of this year from the FCC. I think they want everyone to go Cable or Digital so they don't have to spend the extra power and money running the on-air part of the Station.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


That ASUS TV tuner card you bought, what all do you have hooked up to that? Out where I live the only options for TV I have is antenna, dish network or direct tv...I don't watch enough TV for the last two options, especially when they cost 40-50 a month. If that tuner card has an HD antenna, that might be something cool to add to my system. Does it offer video-in from like, a game console, so you can play using your computer screen? What did it cost?


Correction... its $79.99 here's a link to it in new egg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16815293003

here's a better pic of the layout.


----------



## Mudfrog

Well I decluttered my cables in the case today. I noticed a decent drop in temps. Idle went from 38-40c to 33-36c and under load went from 46-50c to 40-46c depending on how cpu intensive the game is. I played Stalker SOC for about an hour and my cpu temp never went above 42c. Oddly my GPU temp seems to have gone up a little. I'm adding the 2nd 140mm front fan tomorrow night so we'll see if the temps drop even further.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow.. It just goes to show you that a neat case is a Cool Case.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Who in the USA sells the "Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 CPU Cooler"?


You going for an H50 setup as well Johnny?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


You going for an H50 setup as well Johnny?


I'm thinking about it. If they really are leak-proof and 100% maintenance free(apart from dusting the radiator and fan), and actually do offer cooler temps than my Cooler Master Gemini II 2x120mm cooler...then I might.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I'm thinking about it. If they really are leak-proof and 100% maintenance free(apart from dusting the radiator and fan), and actually do offer cooler temps than my Cooler Master Gemini II 2x120mm cooler...then I might.


Well I've been keeping my eye open looking for reports of them leaking and faulting since they were released and not seen anything yet. and they do seem to give a decent cooling result compared to equally priced air coolers.

Benefits I'm interested in is that I wouldn't be hanging a heavy lump of metal off my mobo and it moves the heat away from the CPU then deals with it.

and I dont trust myself going with a proper job water cooling system.... my plumbing isnt up to scratch


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I wanted to try it out for several reasons. Less fans, more room to move around in there since the GeminiII is so frickin' big, less weight hanging off the CPU area of the MB, lower CPU temps.

Right now the absolute lowest temp I have gotten on both cores was 33c, so if that Corsair unit drops it anymore than that I'd be happy. Honestly, if it keeps it at 33 or just a tad bit under I'd still be happy because I'd still be freeing up a lot of space and cutting down on wiring quite a bit.


----------



## Mohunky

same reasons pretty much.

According to the reviews I've read up its most efficient on the rear exhaust sucking the system air through it with a push/pull setup, might be different in a scout.

Deezaals setup having it in the front is quite possibly a winner though. I'm gonna have a play when I get it, see which works best.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I was thinking about having a fan on each side of it for push/pull, and mount it under my optical drive up front. This way it is pulling fresh cool air in, pushing it through the radiator towards the back of the computer where there's a top exhaust and rear exhaust.

This should, in theory, result in the lowest possible CPU temps and shouldn't raise ambient case temps too much since the radiator exhaust will be blowing towards my two case exhaust fans which will hopefully expel most of that hot air.

I will be using two CM R4 fans on that radiator if possible, I do believe it takes 120mm fans...hopefully. I am not very cool with the idea of any other brand/model/size fan in there because I LOVE those R4 fans.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
I will be using two CM R4 fans on that radiator if possible, I do believe it takes 120mm fans...hopefully. I am not very cool with the idea of any other brand/model/size fan in there because I LOVE those R4 fans.

Yeh it takes 120mm's.... that should be wicked cooling system! dang I want mine now! and I want some of those R4 fans


----------



## photonmoo

Would the Thermaltake Bigwater 760i be on par with the Corsair H50?

I pulled my HAF apart, and I'm probably going to swop the CPU coolers around, stock for the time being in the HAF and 760i in the Scout

I've been messing around, trying to occupy my time









A decent WC setup is pricey, me no likey


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Wow.. It just goes to show you that a neat case is a Cool Case.

Yea, I only played a few games so I'm sure a game like GTA 4 will get up a little higher but I definitely noticed a difference in the games I played.

One thing I did learn.. Cable management and big hands = not very easy.


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Right now the absolute lowest temp I have gotten on both cores was 33c, so if that Corsair unit drops it anymore than that I'd be happy. Honestly, if it keeps it at 33 or just a tad bit under I'd still be happy because I'd still be freeing up a lot of space and cutting down on wiring quite a bit.

33c at idle or load?

My cpu is currently Idling at 27c OC'd @3 ghz

Ran a 2 and a half hour prime 95 last night and temps stayed at 41c full load.
This is with the single stock fan mounted at the front of the case, I suspect lower temps can be had with 2 decent push/pull fans.

Edit: Mohunky, do you know anywhere that sells R4's here in the UK?
Been trying to find some but it's looking like they would need to be ordered from the states, yay for shipping taxes


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeeZaal*


33c at idle or load?

My cpu is currently Idling at 27c OC'd @3 ghz

Ran a 2 and a half hour prime 95 last night and temps stayed at 41c full load.
This is with the single stock fan mounted at the front of the case, I suspect lower temps can be had with 2 decent push/pull fans.

Edit: Mohunky, do you know anywhere that sells R4's here in the UK?
Been trying to find some but it's looking like they would need to be ordered from the states, yay for shipping taxes










He probably has it overclocked a good deal. I live in Arizona where it is hotter than a mofo and my cpu is idling at 37c and my system temp is 34-35c and I haven't even overclocked it that much, just unlocked 4th core and bumped it up to 3ghz


----------



## MlbrottarN

Ok the News is just in here: http://vr-zone.com/articles/ati-heml....html?doc=7738
the HD 5870x2 is going to be 12 inches long or 30 centimeters which will mean that you'll have too bring out your dremel or cutting device of choice to get one of these monsters into you Storm scout


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Ok the News is just in here: http://vr-zone.com/articles/ati-heml....html?doc=7738
the HD 5870x2 is going to be 12 inches long or 30 centimeters which will mean that you'll have too bring out your dremel or cutting device of choice to get one of these monsters into you Storm scout

DAMN ATI!!!!!

Glad I'm an Nvidia fan


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


DAMN ATI!!!!!

Glad I'm an Nvidia fan










Well i tihnk that the Nvidia cards will grow abit aswell and exceed the lenght of the GTX285 meaning you'll have too bring out your cutting tool of choice anyways


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Well i tihnk that the Nvidia cards will grow abit aswell and exceed the lenght of the GTX285 meaning you'll have too bring out your cutting tool of choice anyways

hehe yeh I know









but the 2x 275's on my shopping list should hold me up for a good while, and by that time I'll probably be wanting a new case.

Just being light hearted... I was in that just finishing work on a friday mood!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


hehe yeh I know









but the 2x 275's on my shopping list should hold me up for a good while, and by that time I'll probably be wanting a new case.

Just being light hearted... I was in that just finishing work on a friday mood!


Well still... Cutting tool of choice = already owened = 0 $
1 new chassi = maybe 100$
And im in the long day after school mood


----------



## elo820

how would you mod the hard drive to accomodate the bigger cards in this chasis?

My Noctua fans are not loud but they dont put much cfm compared the R4s. They have about the same quietness to them.


----------



## K10

It's official. I'm trading my Storm Scout to my friend for his Antec 900. I guess I won't technically be a member of the club any more and I see that this club is really kicking off so the help I provided before can easily be replicated. The trade will be done next weekend.

Here's what I liked/disliked about my Storm Scout case and why I found it superior to other cases in its price range:

*Pros:*
All black interior
Tool-less hard drive cage is much better than others I've worked with
Has an extra button on the front I/O that can be used for things other than its original purpose
NEARLY perfect holes for cable management
Steel reinforced handle. I've only moved my computer twice but it came in handy
Dust filter for the PSU
Gunmetal screws that it came with
Extra deep 5.25" drive bay cage so the optical drive/s aren't exposed
The use of 140mm fans instead of 120mm ones
Large power button
*Cons:*
The dust filters don't work well
Side panel vibrates too much with fan/s on it. I'm thinking the plastic removable rivets don't stabilize the window enough
The top fan has metal perforated steel blocking airflow AND plastic blocking airflow
Could've provided mounting hardware for an additional 140/120mm fan in the front
Stock fans are weak
Could've had firewire on the front I/O
Should've had a hole for the 24 pin connector
Could've had a little more space so closing the right side would be easy with bulging wires
Should've had a hole for the 4/8 pin connector. Running it through the CPU retention bracket hole was inconvenient for me as I also needed to remove a fan to get the wire into place. 
Despite all of the cons, this was by far the best mid tower case I've owned and was well worth the price...though I must also recommend the Cooler Master Gladiator 600. They were 80 bucks when they first came out and it didn't seem like it was worth it to buy them when the Storm Scout was 100 bucks and was the exact same case with the addition of a handle and black interior but now the Gladiator 600 is only 50-65 and it seems like an amazing deal.

Also, I'm going to make a false floor and a 120mm front fan mounting bracket for my friend. So I'll post pics of that when it's done. I'll most likely do it this weekend.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


how would you mod the hard drive to accomodate the bigger cards in this chasis?

My Noctua fans are not loud but they dont put much cfm compared the R4s. They have about the same quietness to them.


I, personally, would derivet the entire hard drive cage assuming the graphics card is in line with it on your motherboard then just buy mounting hardware for hard drives in the 5.25" drive bays.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeZaal* 
33c at idle or load?

My cpu is currently Idling at 27c OC'd @3 ghz

Ran a 2 and a half hour prime 95 last night and temps stayed at 41c full load.
This is with the single stock fan mounted at the front of the case, I suspect lower temps can be had with 2 decent push/pull fans.

Edit: Mohunky, do you know anywhere that sells R4's here in the UK?
Been trying to find some but it's looking like they would need to be ordered from the states, yay for shipping taxes









33c @ idle on both cores is the lowest I could possibly get it in the new case with the GeminiII 2 x 120mm and Zalman compound. 34c @ idle was the lowest with old artic compound, old/small thermaltake cooler in a thermaltake case that was dusty and had only a few 80/90mm fans. As you can see my idle temps are a bit high and didn't drop much at all with the upgraded cooling/airflow...wish I knew why. Under load the new setup shows its colors, the temps don't raise near as much as they used to.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
It's official. I'm trading my Storm Scout to my friend for his Antec 900. I guess I won't technically be a member of the club any more and I see that this club is really kicking off so the help I provided before can easily be replicated. The trade will be done next weekend.

Here's what I liked/disliked about my Storm Scout case and why I found it superior to other cases in its price range:

*Pros:*

All black interior
Tool-less hard drive cage is much better than others I've worked with
Has an extra button on the front I/O that can be used for things other than its original purpose
NEARLY perfect holes for cable management
Steel reinforced handle. I've only moved my computer twice but it came in handy
Dust filter for the PSU
Gunmetal screws that it came with
Extra deep 5.25" drive bay cage so the optical drive/s aren't exposed
The use of 140mm fans instead of 120mm ones
Large power button
*Cons:*

The dust filters don't work well
Side panel vibrates too much with fan/s on it. I'm thinking the plastic removable rivets don't stabilize the window enough
The top fan has metal perforated steel blocking airflow AND plastic blocking airflow
Could've provided mounting hardware for an additional 140/120mm fan in the front
Stock fans are weak
Could've had firewire on the front I/O
Should've had a hole for the 24 pin connector
Could've had a little more space so closing the right side would be easy with bulging wires
Should've had a hole for the 4/8 pin connector. Running it through the CPU retention bracket hole was inconvenient for me as I also needed to remove a fan to get the wire into place.
Despite all of the cons, this was by far the best mid tower case I've owned and was well worth the price...though I must also recommend the Cooler Master Gladiator 600. They were 80 bucks when they first came out and it didn't seem like it was worth it to buy them when the Storm Scout was 100 bucks and was the exact same case with the addition of a handle and black interior but now the Gladiator 600 is only 50-65 and it seems like an amazing deal.

Also, I'm going to make a false floor and a 120mm front fan mounting bracket for my friend. So I'll post pics of that when it's done. I'll most likely do it this weekend.

Hmm.. sad too hear bout' you leaving the scout but good luck with your 900... note that the top fan does not withstand blows from top... my friend noticed that


----------



## Gilbert Coquard

I have a question regarding the PSU dust filter..

While i was installing my GTX260, i decided to have a clean up, and removed the PSU dust filter, but couldnt get it back on, so now my PSU is face down, with no dust filter in place..

Is there any way to get a hold of a replacement dust filter, or will i be ok without one?

PS... I have also put a 120mm Enermax Apollish Red Case Fan on my side window.. they are really good fans, but i have noticed a sharp increase of dust accumulating on the side of my GPU.. Are there any dust filters that can fit on the side window?

thanks in advance


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


It's official. I'm trading my Storm Scout to my friend for his Antec 900. I guess I won't technically be a member of the club any more and I see that this club is really kicking off so the help I provided before can easily be replicated. The trade will be done next weekend.

Here's what I liked/disliked about my Storm Scout case and why I found it superior to other cases in its price range:

*Pros:*
All black interior
Tool-less hard drive cage is much better than others I've worked with
Has an extra button on the front I/O that can be used for things other than its original purpose
NEARLY perfect holes for cable management
Steel reinforced handle. I've only moved my computer twice but it came in handy
Dust filter for the PSU
Gunmetal screws that it came with
Extra deep 5.25" drive bay cage so the optical drive/s aren't exposed
The use of 140mm fans instead of 120mm ones
Large power button
*Cons:*
The dust filters don't work well
Side panel vibrates too much with fan/s on it. I'm thinking the plastic removable rivets don't stabilize the window enough
The top fan has metal perforated steel blocking airflow AND plastic blocking airflow
Could've provided mounting hardware for an additional 140/120mm fan in the front
Stock fans are weak
Could've had firewire on the front I/O
Should've had a hole for the 24 pin connector
Could've had a little more space so closing the right side would be easy with bulging wires
Should've had a hole for the 4/8 pin connector. Running it through the CPU retention bracket hole was inconvenient for me as I also needed to remove a fan to get the wire into place. 
Despite all of the cons, this was by far the best mid tower case I've owned and was well worth the price...though I must also recommend the Cooler Master Gladiator 600. They were 80 bucks when they first came out and it didn't seem like it was worth it to buy them when the Storm Scout was 100 bucks and was the exact same case with the addition of a handle and black interior but now the Gladiator 600 is only 50-65 and it seems like an amazing deal.

Also, I'm going to make a false floor and a 120mm front fan mounting bracket for my friend. So I'll post pics of that when it's done. I'll most likely do it this weekend.


hehehe







thats interesting, the antec 900 was the other case I was considering before I bought my scout


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gilbert Coquard*


I have a question regarding the PSU dust filter..

While i was installing my GTX260, i decided to have a clean up, and removed the PSU dust filter, but couldnt get it back on, so now my PSU is face down, with no dust filter in place..

Is there any way to get a hold of a replacement dust filter, or will i be ok without one?

PS... I have also put a 120mm Enermax Apollish Red Case Fan on my side window.. they are really good fans, but i have noticed a sharp increase of dust accumulating on the side of my GPU.. Are there any dust filters that can fit on the side window?

thanks in advance










Ducktape







or Cable ties... or someother smart way...


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


It's official. I'm trading my Storm Scout to my friend for his Antec 900. I guess I won't technically be a member of the club any more and I see that this club is really kicking off so the help I provided before can easily be replicated. The trade will be done next weekend.

Here's what I liked/disliked about my Storm Scout case and why I found it superior to other cases in its price range:

*Pros:*
All black interior
Tool-less hard drive cage is much better than others I've worked with
Has an extra button on the front I/O that can be used for things other than its original purpose
NEARLY perfect holes for cable management
Steel reinforced handle. I've only moved my computer twice but it came in handy
Dust filter for the PSU
Gunmetal screws that it came with
Extra deep 5.25" drive bay cage so the optical drive/s aren't exposed
The use of 140mm fans instead of 120mm ones
Large power button
*Cons:*
The dust filters don't work well
Side panel vibrates too much with fan/s on it. I'm thinking the plastic removable rivets don't stabilize the window enough
The top fan has metal perforated steel blocking airflow AND plastic blocking airflow
Could've provided mounting hardware for an additional 140/120mm fan in the front
Stock fans are weak
Could've had firewire on the front I/O
Should've had a hole for the 24 pin connector
Could've had a little more space so closing the right side would be easy with bulging wires
Should've had a hole for the 4/8 pin connector. Running it through the CPU retention bracket hole was inconvenient for me as I also needed to remove a fan to get the wire into place. 
Despite all of the cons, this was by far the best mid tower case I've owned and was well worth the price...though I must also recommend the Cooler Master Gladiator 600. They were 80 bucks when they first came out and it didn't seem like it was worth it to buy them when the Storm Scout was 100 bucks and was the exact same case with the addition of a handle and black interior but now the Gladiator 600 is only 50-65 and it seems like an amazing deal.

Also, I'm going to make a false floor and a 120mm front fan mounting bracket for my friend. So I'll post pics of that when it's done. I'll most likely do it this weekend.


You should tell your friend to be part of the thread here







and you should still lurk around too


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
You should tell your friend to be part of the thread here







and you should still lurk around too









I second that Chick. You have been a priceless part of this organization and you going to the Freakin Dark Side and using an Antec 900 Case. Awww.. What pain. what pain.. ooohhh... The good thing is the 900 can also be used for a great dust collector. It will clean the air in your room and cool your parts. Just remember to dust the front of the case once a week. and turn up the A/C just one more degree because all that heat has to go somewhere and it goes right up to the top of your room.

Also be advised that closing the door to a room with an Antec 900 can also cause dizziness and sleepiness.

Enigma.
I just hate that you not gonna be part of the group anymore.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
You should tell your friend to be part of the thread here







and you should still lurk around too









My friend's a graduate student and is REALLY busy nowadays so I doubt he'll devote time. I'll still help out occasionally.

Oh, and just a reminder - I'm not trading my Scout because I think the Antec 900 is better because I know it's not. I've gained a strong interest in modding and want to become more experienced. It's hard to mod the Storm Scout because it's so close to perfect.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I second that Chick. You have been a priceless part of this organization and you going to the Freakin Dark Side and using an Antec 900 Case. Awww.. What pain. what pain.. ooohhh... The good thing is the 900 can also be used for a great dust collector. It will clean the air in your room and cool your parts. Just remember to dust the front of the case once a week. and turn up the A/C just one more degree because all that heat has to go somewhere and it goes right up to the top of your room.

Also be advised that closing the door to a room with an Antec 900 can also cause dizziness and sleepiness.

Enigma.
I just hate that you not gonna be part of the group anymore.

You're taking this waaay too seriously.
1. It's just a case.
2. My Storm Scout dust filters are terrible.
3. It's not like I'm leaving my new Antec 900 stock.
4. I'll have good dust filters.
5. According to your sig rig you're not even using one. I don't see how this is any different.


----------



## Monsk

So, the 5800 cards won't fit... How should I go about modding the case, or do I have to buy a new one? Because if I DO have to, that may be the difference with me getting the 5870 instead of the 5870x2 :/.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monsk* 
So, the 5800 cards won't fit... How should I go about modding the case, or do I have to buy a new one? Because if I DO have to, that may be the difference with me getting the 5870 instead of the 5870x2 :/.

The 5850's will fit fine. This case is great and the 5850's are nearly just as good as the 5870's.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
My friend's a graduate student and is REALLY busy nowadays so I doubt he'll devote time. I'll still help out occasionally.

Oh, and just a reminder - I'm not trading my Scout because I think the Antec 900 is better because I know it's not. I've gained a strong interest in modding and want to become more experienced. It's hard to mod the Storm Scout because it's so close to perfect.

You're taking this waaay too seriously.
1. It's just a case.
2. My Storm Scout dust filters are terrible.
3. It's not like I'm leaving my new Antec 900 stock.
4. I'll have good dust filters.
5. According to your sig rig you're not even using one. I don't see how this is any different.

Hehe, I'll forgive you..."It's hard to mod the Storm Scout because it's so close to perfect."...you couldn't have said it better.

But meh K10, you've done a lot for this thread and all the other Scout owners out there. I hope the 900 will serve you as well as the Scout did

































































:d rum:


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Hehe, I'll forgive you..."It's hard to mod the Storm Scout because it's so close to perfect."...you couldn't have said it better.

But meh K10, you've done a lot for this thread and all the other Scout owners out there. I hope the 900 will serve you as well as the Scout did

































































:d rum:

















Thanks, I'm sure it won't but I'm fine with that. A case is just a case. It's not THAT important. I just like modding







.


----------



## Tycun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


So, the 5800 cards won't fit... How should I go about modding the case, or do I have to buy a new one? Because if I DO have to, that may be the difference with me getting the 5870 instead of the 5870x2 :/.


Can you take out the hard drive cage to open more space for the 5870. Then use 3.5 to 5.25 adapters to mount the hard drives into the 5.25 drive bay?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Finally did my wire-tuck and molex terminal block mod. Still have a few things left to do, like add a second molex terminal block, install a false floor, install an HDD bay cover, and maybe do some fine-tuning on the wire-tuck to hide even more stuff. Didn't sleeve a single wire, didn't really see a need to.

The six case fans and the dual cold cathode kit, are running off of that one terminal block/one molex rail. The other two molex rails were not needed and were easier to hide away under the bottom HDD.

This also gave me a chance to pull the GPU cooler and replace the crappy compound with zalman compound. Doesn't look like it made much of a temp difference which sucks, but then again I also got rid of the PCI slot cooler I had in there which blew directly at the video card.

*Before -*









*After -*


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*





















I take it the first pic(above) is with lights off and 2nd is with lights on? or did you not hook em up to the front LED switch.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tycun*


Can you take out the hard drive cage to open more space for the 5870. Then use 3.5 to 5.25 adapters to mount the hard drives into the 5.25 drive bay?


It depends on his video card orientation on his motherboard. It could be lined up with the 5.25" drive bays or the 3.5"


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

System off, system on. The R4 series fans only have one plug per fan, so if the fan is running the LEDs are on...can't change that unless you want to modify your fans. The OEM cooler master LED fans that came with the case had two plugs per fan, one for LEDs and one for the fan itself...but as you can see I'm running all R4 series fans in there, got rid of the OEM junk. All fans and the cold-cathode kit are wired to the molex terminal block, so they are constant-on when the PC is turned on.

For some reason the stealth switch wasn't offering even half the power it should have been, it may have just randomly fried itself or something. Wasn't able to use it which sucks. I'll eventually replace the switch so I can at least run the cathode kit off of it.


----------



## Tycun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


It depends on his video card orientation on his motherboard. It could be lined up with the 5.25" drive bays or the 3.5"


So the hard drive cage is removable? I mean without damage components, just screw off and take out?

Does it require any tool to put the hard drive into external drive bays?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tycun*


So the hard drive cage is removable? I mean without damage components, just screw off and take out?

Does it require any tool to put the hard drive into external drive bays?


Don't quote me on this, but I *think* the HDD cage is riveted to the case.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tycun*


So the hard drive cage is removable? I mean without damage components, just screw off and take out?

Does it require any tool to put the hard drive into external drive bays?


A power drill and a 1/8" metal drillbit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Don't quote me on this, but I *think* the HDD cage is riveted to the case.


I quoted you and yes, it is.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Finally did my wire-tuck and molex terminal block mod. Still have a few things left to do, like add a second molex terminal block, install a false floor, install an HDD bay cover, and maybe do some fine-tuning on the wire-tuck to hide even more stuff. Didn't sleeve a single wire, didn't really see a need to.

The six case fans and the dual cold cathode kit, are running off of that one terminal block/one molex rail. The other two molex rails were not needed and were easier to hide away under the bottom HDD.

This also gave me a chance to pull the GPU cooler and replace the crappy compound with zalman compound. Doesn't look like it made much of a temp difference which sucks, but then again I also got rid of the PCI slot cooler I had in there which blew directly at the video card.

*Before -*









*After -*
































































Hmm, the terminal block is a nice addition, especially if you have a few fans, like you do.

Just it seems like there is a too much going on in there







and I would personally like to be able to turn all the 'lights' off.

You should make a tutorial on the "wire-tuck and molex terminal block mod", would be nice to know how exactly and I'm sure there are a few else who would wanna use it.









But other than that, well done so far, keep it up


----------



## DeeZaal

Well as Coolermaster forgot our tiny island also likes to buy nice shiny fans for our computers too I've been looking for alternatives to the R4's

anyone have any experience with these?

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/cust...46&cat=0&page=

at Â£15 a pop they are a little pricey, still cheaper than noctua's though.

Edit : Â£18.91 including postage, will probably cost close to that to have some R4's shipped to the UK


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:












Features

* Fan Swept Forward Fan Blade Design
* Smoother, Thinner Fan Blades
* Highly Efficient Hybrid Bearings
* Silicone Vibration Dampening Mounts
* Weighted Steel Screws
* Sleeved Power Cable
* 100+K Hours @ 25C MTBF
* 3->4 pin Power Converter Cable

Specifications

* Fan Dimensions: 120 x 120 x 38mm
* Fan Input: 12V/2.88W
* Fan Speed: 1400 RPM +/- 15%
* Air Flow: 90 CFM
* Noise Level: 18 dBA
* Three Pin Connector
* Four Pin Connector


It's a fat fan and in a case that is made as tight as the CMSS you may have issues with it unless you just plan it as an inlet fan for the front and that I believe is a 140. Guys correct me if I am wrong on this.

Personally I like this one because it follows its thinner and follows the theme of the case but its just and opinion.

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/cust...cat=878&page=1










Enermax Magma 120mm Red Fan : UCMA12
Revolutionary "Twister"-Bearing with the double lifetime than 2ball-Bearings
The world 1st fan can run at 85Â° C at least for 100,000 hours
Batwing Blade Design for extra 20% ~ 30% airflow. 
Detachable blades for easy cleaning
Sleeved cables against wire cluttered Model UCMA12 
Speed (RPM) 1500 
Features Extreme operation temperature of 85C

Voltage 12V 
Current 0.34 
Flow (MAX) (CFM) 69.15 
Pressure (MAX) (mm-H20) 1.400 
Noise dB(A) 18 
Frame Colour Black 
Blade Colour Red 
Dimensions (D x W x H) 120x120x25mm


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
It's a fat fan and in a case that is made as tight as the CMSS you may have issues with it unless you just plan it as an inlet fan for the front and that I believe is a 140. Guys correct me if I am wrong on this.

You are correct it is a 140mm fan in the front
and to push it in you have aprox 37 mm so a 35mm fan will be a very tiwgh squeeze too get in to the front


----------



## elo820

Hey guys, I put the R4 fan on the side of the case and it makes a humming sound. It is loud when you put there. How do I make the sound go away?


----------



## DeeZaal

would M3/h be the same as CFM?

Sorry i'm not familiar with air flow measurements.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Hey guys, I put the R4 fan on the side of the case and it makes a humming sound. It is loud when you put there. How do I make the sound go away?


Some one said that its the vented plastic that is on the window that is causing the problems. But you can also try to put some small corrogated box material (four small pieces) on each corner between the fan and the plastic window and see if that helps. Also if you have a gel type piece of something laying around you can use that too. But if its the vents your gonna have to change out the window and buy seperate black grills to go on it. but I really think that its the plastic vibrating. One way to tell is push slightly against the window while the fans are running and see if you get any change in sound.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeeZaal*


would M3/h be the same as CFM?

Sorry i'm not familiar with air flow measurements.


Yes. Just google "m3/h cfm" for some more insight


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeeZaal*


would M3/h be the same as CFM?

Sorry i'm not familiar with air flow measurements.


M3/h is not familiar to me but If I remember my old math classes this is how I read this
Cubic Meter per Hour Since a meter is roughly 3 times more than a foot. Then a M3/h would equal 1 third of the total of CFM X 60.

Cubic Feet per minute would equal 60 CFM equal to or less than 120 M3/h But that is a Rough estimate and the 120 would probably be about 165 because a meter is a little bit more than a foot.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


M3/h is not familiar to me but If I remember my old math classes this is how I read this
Cubic Meter per Hour Since a meter is roughly 3 times more than a foot. Then a M3/h would equal 1 third of the total of CFM.

Cubic Feet per minute would equal 60 CFM equal to or less than 120 M3/h But that is a Rough estimate and the 120 would probably be about 165 because a meter is a little bit more than a foot.


70 CFM=120 M3/h 
the convertion number from M3/H too CFM is x0.58 to get the most accurate convertion and x1.69 for CFM too M3/H


----------



## Enigma8750

Thank Mil.. I wasn't too far off and I was guessing.. I feel smart... duh.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thank Mil.. I wasn't too far off and I was quessing.. I feel smart... duh.

You were very close indeed.. but i used a program called Convert i found somewhere sometime ^^


----------



## elo820

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Some one said that its the vented plastic that is on the window that is causing the problems. But you can also try to put some small corrogated box material (four small pieces) on each corner between the fan and the plastic window and see if that helps. Also if you have a gel type piece of something laying around you can use that too. But if its the vents your gonna have to change out the window and buy seperate black grills to go on it. but I really think that its the plastic vibrating. One way to tell is push slightly against the window while the fans are running and see if you get any change in sound.

Where can I buy those small pieces? I just went to home depot and they don't even have it.

Do you guys know by any chance where I can buy sand paper for lapping? I went to so many hardware stores and they do not have those. Online stores?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
Where can I buy those small pieces? I just went to home depot and they don't even have it.

Do you guys know by any chance where I can buy sand paper for lapping? I went to so many hardware stores and they do not have those. Online stores?

I'm pretty sure any box should suffice...maybe even try something like what they use under chair legs, those felt pad things.

You can just peel them off and stick them on, or cut them to size


----------



## Enigma8750

Wal Mart.. come on guys...


----------



## elo820

If I get those felt pads, how do I use it?

no walmart near school=/. K Mart doesn't have anything above 300 grit and home depot only had up to 600.. Any online retailers for cheap?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


If I get those felt pads, how do I use it?

no walmart near school=/. K Mart doesn't have anything above 300 grit and home depot only had up to 600.. Any online retailers for cheap?


The felt pads have an adhesive backing, so i would just cut the appropriate size you need and stick it on.

They've worked quite well for me, and have dampened a bit of the pc noise as well. I have a rectangular sheet in front of my hdd which I sprayed black, works like a charm...and 4 circular felt pads underneath the case.

Erm, regarding sand paper...I wouldn't have a clue where to get in the US, there are plenty of 'diy' and hardware stores here in Aus which stock it


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


If I get those felt pads, how do I use it?

no walmart near school=/. K Mart doesn't have anything above 300 grit and home depot only had up to 600.. Any online retailers for cheap?


I've seen people do it with 400 grit as the highest.

Also, to anyone else.....my sig project is done. I'm going to make a 120mm fan bracket in the front of this Storm Scout and I'll have some pics tomorrow assuming the weather's good.


----------



## photonmoo

Just a pointer...the felt pads can be a bit thick, but I'm sure if you tighten the fan screws, it shouldn't be a problem (I Hope)

Here is a few other examples of what you could go for























































Maybe check online for 'lapping kits' , I'm sure I saw something like that online...though I am getting old, so it could have been a figment of my imagination









Quote:



Also, to anyone else.....my sig project is done. I'm going to make a 120mm fan bracket in the front of this Storm Scout and I'll have some pics tomorrow assuming the weather's good.


*******, if the weather is anything there like it is here, there won't be any pics for a while, totally miserable weather


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


*******, if the weather is anything there like it is here, there won't be any pics for a while, totally miserable weather










Well it's 6pm now and it was somewhat sunny for most of the day but I'll be doing the cuts and such tomorrow.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Well it's 6pm now and it was somewhat sunny for most of the day but I'll be doing the cuts and such tomorrow.


Damn, it's 13:48pm here in Aussie Land, like 19hrs time difference or something























I was going to add another on/off switch to the front i/o panel, but I can't be fudged doing it now...grrr damn chinese food made me sick too, was up most of the night chucking my guts up









I have a rocker switch which I might use, but I might go with one of these:


----------



## photonmoo

The third one I like the most, looks similiar to stock led button on the Scout


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

FrozenCPU.com sells a nice lapping kit that goes to a higher grit than anyone elses kit. Comes with directions, and there's even a how-to video on the product page.


----------



## K10

I wonder what I'm making...


----------



## K10

What about this one? What could this be for?!










The color wasn't dark enough so I traced the lines in photoshop.


----------



## photonmoo

I take it the 2nd pic is for a trap/false door over the psu?

I 'might' consider doing this as well, I have a old black chassis lying around...I could use that.

Erm, how are you going to bend the sheet? I suppose I could clamp the sheet down and bend it slowly or something







I didn't really pay attention in Metal Work in High School


----------



## photonmoo

Are you going to swop this current case to your friend? You're doing a lot of modding to it, even though you're going to swop it


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I take it the 2nd pic is for a trap/false door over the psu?
Yeah, false floor.

I 'might' consider doing this as well, I have a old black chassis lying around...I could use that.

Erm, how are you going to bend the sheet? I suppose I could clamp the sheet down and bend it slowly or something







I didn't really pay attention in Metal Work in High School









Clamp with wood, score, bend. Did it in my sig build log thing but with much thinner pieces of metal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Are you going to swop this current case to your friend? You're doing a lot of modding to it, even though you're going to swop it

Yeah, swapping this case for my friend's case. Just making false floor and 120mm fan bracket for him since he does so much for me irl and I have a lot of metal crap parts from the case I destroyed. It'll take me less than an hour to complete so yeah...no big deal to me and I get better each time I do stuff. So it's a win/win.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Clamp with wood, score, bend. Did it in my sig build log thing but with much thinner pieces of metal.

Yeah, swapping this case for my friend's case. Just making false floor and 120mm fan bracket for him since he does so much for me irl and I have a lot of metal crap parts from the case I destroyed. It'll take me less than an hour to complete so yeah...no big deal to me and I get better each time I do stuff. So it's a win/win.

Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a bash







...I want to cut another whole in the side of my psu, so I can route the cabling completely out of sight, and get a 24pin ATX extension cable, since the M2N SLI's layout is annoying.

Having the false door over that will really make it look snazzy, and so much more 'cleaner'

You got any ideas for the Antec case you're going to get?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a bash







...I want to cut another whole in the side of my psu, so I can route the cabling completely out of sight, and get a 24pin ATX extension cable, since the M2N SLI's layout is annoying.

Having the false door over that will really make it look snazzy, and so much more 'cleaner'

You got any ideas for the Antec case you're going to get?

I don't really know too much about it. I've looked at some mods and I'm basically just gonna cut holes for cable management, swap out the blue LEDs on the top fan(since he's keeping his other fans and I'm keeping mine since I like my orange/red fans







), make a false floor for that one too...maybe, paint the inside black and MAYBE paint the outside some gloss color. Maybe a deep red or orange if I can find a good paint color. I'm also gonna rewire my PSU so I have black wires. I couldn't afford the shipping on this nice sleeving so this is the next best thing to me since I really love the look of monochromatic wiring.


----------



## photonmoo

I hope it turns out well...you have some good ideas waiting for it.

I have too many ideas in my head, and only a few ever get fabricated.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 

I have too many ideas in my head, and only a few ever get fabricated.

i know how your feeling xD


----------



## kev_b

I'm running 2 120 mm fans in front connected with a Y connector and after one mod to the front grill I noticed I gained 75 rpm's. The one thing that has always bugged me about the front was the round grill behind the wire mesh front so I removed it, it also doesn't show the dust ring I was seeing on the front.


----------



## Xiliii

Ive just got a few questions about this case. ive read every page of it here,but i havent found anything about it.

1 Is it easy to remove the HDD case so i can fit a 5870 card in there?

2 What cpu cooler should i get? CM v8 or the Mugen 2?

Hardware i have ordered is
Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 1GB GDDR5
Corsair Dominator DHX+ DDR3 1600MHz 4GB Kit
Corsair Powersupply HX 750W Modular
Intel Coreâ„¢ i7 Quad Processor i7-860 2,80GHz, Socket LGA1156, 8MB,
MSI P55-GD65, P55, Socket-1156

I realy would like this case. Its an amaizing case with great looks and cable management but it sucks that a 5870 wont fit without having to do some mods


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Ive just got a few questions about this case. ive read every page of it here,but i havent found anything about it.

1 Is it easy to remove the HDD case so i can fit a 5870 card in there?

2 What cpu cooler should i get? CM v8 or the Mugen 2?

Hardware i have ordered is
Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 1GB GDDR5
Corsair Dominator DHX+ DDR3 1600MHz 4GB Kit
Corsair Powersupply HX 750W Modular
Intel Coreâ„¢ i7 Quad Processor i7-860 2,80GHz, Socket LGA1156, 8MB,
MSI P55-GD65, P55, Socket-1156

I realy would like this case. Its an amaizing case with great looks and cable management but it sucks that a 5870 wont fit without having to do some mods

As far as I've seen the HDDcage is only there with some bolts that shouldn't be that hard too remove otherwise just use a cutting tool and cut it out


----------



## Xiliii

Nice ^^ first i tought of maybe cutting away 1-2 hdd slots... but since im gonna have just 1 hdd i maybe will remove it and put it in a 3,5 - to 5 adapter and use 1 of the 5 inch drive bays, but that ****s up my plan of having a big as possible fan up there


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Nice ^^ first i tought of maybe cutting away 1-2 hdd slots... but since im gonna have just 1 hdd i maybe will remove it and put it in a 3,5 - to 5 adapter and use 1 of the 5 inch drive bays, but that ****s up my plan of having a big as possible fan up there

I've mounted a 140mm fan to the front of the 3.5-5.25 convertor and I'm pretty sure theres still room for the HDD in there.


----------



## Xiliii

That would be great ^^


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
I've mounted a 140mm fan to the front of the 3.5-5.25 convertor and I'm pretty sure theres still room for the HDD in there.

Yup me too. I have a 120 in the bottom temporarily until I can get another 140. But it has made a big difference in system cooling.


----------



## Xiliii

i ordered all my components before i saw the specs on the 5870... so ive been kinda nervous about it... but now it seems im gonna be a proud scout owner ^^ and for that im glad


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
i ordered all my components before i saw the specs on the 5870... so ive been kinda nervous about it... but now it seems im gonna be a proud scout owner ^^ and for that im glad

Have to get some photo's up when you've got it built, think there will be a lot of people interested in seeing that board fit in a scout.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Yup me too. I have a 120 in the bottom temporarily until I can get another 140. But it has made a big difference in system cooling.

I had a spare 140mm lying around







gonna swap them out soon tho, getting me 2 blue LED 140s for the front.


----------



## Xiliii

will post pictures when i got it fitted ^^ , not sure what other mods im gonna do, maybe the psu hider, and maybe go for some cold cathodes with a white/blue colour and go with an artic feel over the case


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I'm running 2 120 mm fans in front connected with a Y connector and after one mod to the front grill I noticed I gained 75 rpm's. The one thing that has always bugged me about the front was the round grill behind the wire mesh front so I removed it, it also doesn't show the dust ring I was seeing on the front.

I cut out that mesh on mine looooong time ago. Seemed too restricting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Ive just got a few questions about this case. ive read every page of it here,but i havent found anything about it.

1 Is it easy to remove the HDD case so i can fit a 5870 card in there?

2 What cpu cooler should i get? CM v8 or the Mugen 2?

I realy would like this case. Its an amaizing case with great looks and cable management but it sucks that a 5870 wont fit without having to do some mods

1. You'll need to derivet if you're gonna completely remove it. Depending on your mobo's orientation you may not even have to remove the hard drive cage.

2. Both the V8 and Mugen 2 are NOT compatible with socket 1156 motherboards so you'll have to get something that is.


----------



## Xiliii

hmm thought it said so on the page i will be buying from but i am most likely wrong. hmm any suggestions?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
hmm thought it said so on the page i will be buying from but i am most likely wrong. hmm any suggestions?

These are the only ones that they have on newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...26%20Heatsinks

They'll PROBABLY come out with a 1156 bracket for the Mugen 2 later on if they haven't already though.

EDIT: Also, you can try getting a Prolimatech Mega Shadow. They're really nice but also really expensive. It's the best CPU HSF.

http://www.crazypc.com/products/mega-shadow-508603.html Out of stock here but you get the idea.


----------



## Xiliii

hmmm think i will wait abit then







gotta wait until my next payday anyways so no rush

but damn that Prolimatech Mega Shadow looks great









Hmm cant find any european sites which sells it







atleast none in norway,sweden or danmark


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

The HDD cage is riveted, and you won't find a 140mm that will outperform the 120mm Cooler Master R4's rating of 90cfm @ 19dB. You may find a 140mm that pushes over 90cfm of air, but it will come at the cost of sound...meaning it will sound like a Boeing taking off every time you boot up your computer. The best air versus sound ratio can be found with that R4, for under ten dollars before shipping.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
The HDD cage is riveted, and you won't find a 140mm that will outperform the 120mm Cooler Master R4's rating of 90cfm @ 19dB. You may find a 140mm that pushes over 90cfm of air, but it will come at the cost of sound...meaning it will sound like a Boeing taking off every time you boot up your computer. The best air versus sound ratio can be found with that R4, for under ten dollars before shipping.

The R4 stats are wrong. They're actually 19db - 61 CFM, 23db 90 CFM or something. There are a bunch of threads about it. I know for a fact they're not 19db because my Xigmatek fans are rated at 21db I think and they're much quieter.

Oh, and you can get em for $9.99 on amazon with free shipping if you order $25(or more) worth of stuff.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
The R4 stats are wrong. They're actually 19db - 61 CFM, 23db 90 CFM or something. There are a bunch of threads about it. I know for a fact they're not 19db because my Xigmatek fans are rated at 21db I think and they're much quieter.

Oh, and you can get em for $9.99 on amazon with free shipping if you order $25(or more) worth of stuff.

That's still good ratings for those fans, and you'd still be hard-pressed to find something with a better airflow/noise ratio.

If you look at the packaging for the R4 series fans, the packaging itself differs between, for example, the blue and the red. The red has an advertised rating for [email protected] but the blue has an advertised rating of the [email protected] I'm not sure why CM released the "R4" with several variations.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
The HDD cage is riveted, and you won't find a 140mm that will outperform the 120mm Cooler Master R4's rating of 90cfm @ 19dB. You may find a 140mm that pushes over 90cfm of air, but it will come at the cost of sound...meaning it will sound like a Boeing taking off every time you boot up your computer. The best air versus sound ratio can be found with that R4, for under ten dollars before shipping.

Just ordered 2 of em.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I'm running 2 120 mm fans in front connected with a Y connector and after one mod to the front grill I noticed I gained 75 rpm's. The one thing that has always bugged me about the front was the round grill behind the wire mesh front so I removed it, it also doesn't show the dust ring I was seeing on the front.

It looks so much better without the grill...I can see the dust building up on the front of mine as well









They should have made it removable, so we could have replaced them when we wanted or removed it completely

But good job on yours


----------



## K10

Man...my luck has sucked as of late. I measured my 120mm fan bracket and double checked that everything was right but I just finished cutting/painting it and I just brought it in and the screw holes don't match up with the case OR the fan. I guess I'll fix it later. Did some other stuff today too. False floor came out good. I painted it but didn't take any pics.


















































































Oh, and I take terrible pictures because the screen on my sister's camera doesn't work and there's no viewfinder so I just have to guess what'll be in frame when I take the pics.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Man...my luck has sucked as of late. I measured my 120mm fan bracket and double checked that everything was right but I just finished cutting/painting it and I just brought it in and the screw holes don't match up with the case OR the fan. I guess I'll fix it later. Did some other stuff today too. False floor came out good. I painted it but didn't take any pics.


I can't wait to see if your new hole on top helps your temperatures, I'm thinking about doing something like that on the top and front of my case, not that my 955BE needs it at 35c at idle on a hot day.


----------



## drunkalien6

Hey everyone!

Heres some pictures of my CM Storm so far...



















So far i have switched out all of my fans. I got two Koolance 140mm Blue LED fans, and three Cooler Master 120mm Blue LED fans. I also put three fan controllers in the back of the case to control the three 120mm fans I have. Installed four Logisys 4" Blue CCFL lights. And also put LEDs behind the USB ports to illuminate them.

It is still work-in-progress. I would of shown you the insides but it looks hideous. The cables are a complete mess, I wasn't able to manage them. Cause I got ripped off by Linke Computer.

Item I Bought

Item I Received;









Item I Should Of Received

Also been skimming through a lot of the posts, and seen a lot of notable stuff I will be doing to my CM Storm now. The piece covering the hard disk area was a great idea! Changing out the window also great, the darkened plastic window they have isn't as good is it could of been. Also if your interested in any of the stuff i put into my computer (Such as the Cooler Master 120mm fans, or CCFL lights) check out SVC AWESOME PRICES. Fans for just $4.99 they even included fan controllers. dual 4" CCFL kit just $3.99. Will post some pictures of my case when I complete it. Awsome thread btw =]


----------



## photonmoo

Looking good so far...like kev_b said, it would be interesting to see how it affects temperatures


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

What is a good way to cover the HDD cage? I can't seem to find anything that will fit in there nicely...


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
What is a good way to cover the HDD cage? I can't seem to find anything that will fit in there nicely...

I used a felt pad, which I sprayed black. Could always use cardboard if you're desperate


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
What is a good way to cover the HDD cage? I can't seem to find anything that will fit in there nicely...

If you mean hide the HDD's, try some foam.


----------



## drunkalien6

I think high density black foam might be good to cover HDD cage?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
If you mean hide the HDD's, try some foam.

Sorry, but I'm going to have to steal your 24pin routing idea.


----------



## photonmoo

I like so far Drunkalien6, it's cool to see the Scout with a different light setup.

Green is my fav colour, and I had my previous chassis with a 'green' setup...would 'like' to do a green setup on the Scout


----------



## drunkalien6

Thanks for compliment.

I want to see a disco setup! On my next build thats what i will be doing.


----------



## photonmoo

hehe, pcs in this day and age have to visually up to par with the performance


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Sorry, but I'm going to have to steal your 24pin routing idea.









that will be $5.00 please!


----------



## drunkalien6

For people looking to cover up the HDD cage. I think the proper material to use is craft/crafter foam.

Linky: http://www.google.com/products?hl=en...ell=1&oi=spell

I will be trying Fibre-CraftÂ® Foam Sheet 2mm 12"x18" Black

I just hope it is stiff enough to use!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drunkalien6* 
For people looking to cover up the HDD cage. I think the proper material to use is craft/crafter foam.

Linky: http://www.google.com/products?hl=en...ell=1&oi=spell

I used the foam that was in the box the motherboard came in.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I used the foam that was in the box the motherboard came in.

That's the way to go, I have the foam which came in the box of my old tv tuner card. It worked nicely out nicely for my Asus EEE PC


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I can't wait to see if your new hole on top helps your temperatures, I'm thinking about doing something like that on the top and front of my case, not that my 955BE needs it at 35c at idle on a hot day.

Unfortunately I won't be able to see because I'm never using the case again. And if I did test it it'd be too hard to determine if my temps are better because of it or because of reseating. I think it would make a 1-3C MAX difference since the top with the perforated steel there has like 5% airflow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drunkalien6* 


















The blue looks good.


----------



## drunkalien6

Thank you =]

By the way for people interested in maximum cooling. Im sure a lot of you use Arctic Silver 5. Check out MX-3 thermal compound its the best you can get Heres A Review

Also heres the cheapest place to get it, that iv found Arctic Cooling MX-3


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drunkalien6* 
Thank you =]

By the way for people interested in maximum cooling. Im sure a lot of you use Arctic Silver 5. Check out MX-3 thermal compound its the best you can get Heres A Review

Also heres the cheapest place to get it, that iv found Arctic Cooling MX-3

Yep, it's the best. It's either better or just as good as IC Diamond 7. It's a little overpriced to me considering I don't overclock much. It's also very viscous meaning it's hard to spread though the instructions tell you specifically NOT to spread it.

EDIT: Oh...wait. It's not the best. There's this one that's like 17 bucks for 1 application of it and it's better than everything. I'll edit in the link for it once I find it.

EDIT2: Here are the links. Not sure if they make an AM2/3 version but here are the LGA 1366 and 775 ones.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26226
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26225


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:

Kit Packaging:

Your Precision-Engineered Thermal Interface Kit includes everything needed for two complete installations:

* Indigo Xtreme ETIs (2 installations)
* Nitrile gloves (1 set)
* Solvent wiper pouches (2)
* Clean room-grade dry wipes (2)
* Detailed installation instructions
Can see why it's $20 USD, they take care of you


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Can see why it's $20 USD, they take care of you









I was reading on xtremesystems a while back and I *think* it's hard to install. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Unfortunately I won't be able to see because I'm never using the case again. And if I did test it it'd be too hard to determine if my temps are better because of it or because of reseating. I think it would make a 1-3C MAX difference since the top with the perforated steel there has like 5% airflow.


I guess I'll just have to break out my hole saw and find out.


----------



## drunkalien6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Yep, it's the best. It's either better or just as good as IC Diamond 7. It's a little overpriced to me considering I don't overclock much. It's also very viscous meaning it's hard to spread though the instructions tell you specifically NOT to spread it.

EDIT: Oh...wait. It's not the best. There's this one that's like 17 bucks for 1 application of it and it's better than everything. I'll edit in the link for it once I find it.

EDIT2: Here are the links. Not sure if they make an AM2/3 version but here are the LGA 1366 and 775 ones.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26226
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26225


Thanks a lot for that link, its not an option for video cards thermal paste. But that SHIN-ETSU stuff shown in the diagram, seems to be way better than MX-3.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drunkalien6* 
Thanks a lot for that link, its not an option for video cards thermal paste. But that SHIN-ETSU stuff shown in the diagram, seems to be way better than MX-3.

I'm pretty sure the IC Diamond 7 was always the best(even better than Shin Etsu) until MX3 and TX3 came out. (excluding that other weird one of course)


----------



## drunkalien6

Maybe someone from here should get all 4 and benchmark them! Would be a pretty cheap experiment.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Yep, it's the best. It's either better or just as good as IC Diamond 7. It's a little overpriced to me considering I don't overclock much. It's also very viscous meaning it's hard to spread though the instructions tell you specifically NOT to spread it.

EDIT: Oh...wait. It's not the best. There's this one that's like 17 bucks for 1 application of it and it's better than everything. I'll edit in the link for it once I find it.

EDIT2: Here are the links. Not sure if they make an AM2/3 version but here are the LGA 1366 and 775 ones.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26226
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26225

Hmm... I wonder if the lga 1366 indigo xtreme product would work on a core i7 860 or lga 1156?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drunkalien6* 
Maybe someone from here should get all 4 and benchmark them! Would be a pretty cheap experiment.

Hmm, I think it would be an expensive experiment







, they're like almost $20 a pop


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drunkalien6* 
Maybe someone from here should get all 4 and benchmark them! Would be a pretty cheap experiment.

A bit pricey but I think there are comparisons on xtremesystems. I'll take a look later on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Hmm... I wonder if the lga 1366 indigo xtreme product would work on a core i7 860 or lga 1156?

It probably does but I wouldn't chance it. I think you put it on the CPU in a specific orientation corresponding to how to CPU's IHS works. Not sure though. Should just buy a tube of MX3. It'll last you much more than 2 applications.

EDIT: Found some tests -

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=111

http://indigo-xtreme.com/comparison.html

*http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=232141*


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
A bit pricey but I think there are comparisons on xtremesystems. I'll take a look later on.

It probably does but I wouldn't chance it. I think you put it on the CPU in a specific orientation corresponding to how to CPU's IHS works. Not sure though. Should just buy a tube of MX3. It'll last you much more than 2 applications.

EDIT: Found some tests -

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=111

http://indigo-xtreme.com/comparison.html

*http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=232141*

Haha trust me bro, I was planning on going with the ac mx-3 anyways








Just want to keep my options open though until I actually buy.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

im loving that psu hideaway... i was thinking about doing one and maybe cutting the storm scout logo into it and install some leds to light it up... any suggestions on hot to cut it into it.... my budget right now is cheap!!!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
im loving that psu hideaway... i was thinking about doing one and maybe cutting the storm scout logo into it and install some leds to light it up... any suggestions on hot to cut it into it.... my budget right now is cheap!!!

A Dremel or Rotary Tool will be your best bet I'd say.

*sniff sniff*







My budget is tight now as well, the Mrs played on her brothers Wii last week, and wanted one after that...had to fork out $550 for the setup...


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drunkalien6*


Hey everyone!

Heres some pictures of my CM Storm so far...


Nice! I like! and good to see another blue scout









I like what you've done with the blue behind the USB's!


----------



## Xiliii

Damn just found out i have to wait until 23 of october for my damn order, crappy norway aint getting the hd 5870 before that :/


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Damn just found out i have to wait until 23 of october for my damn order, crappy norway aint getting the hd 5870 before that :/


A couple of places here in Aus had a few 5870's (Auspcmarket for one, I think they had 10) and they sold out like also instantaneously.

PC Case Gear are estimating they should get stock of the PowerColor 5870 tomorrow, but there's no word on when they'll get the Sapphire 5870

They'll be going for 549 AUD (473 USD / 2769 NOK)


----------



## Xiliii

300 cheaper than here then







well on the site it said "unconfirmed date= 30 pieces 26 september" but i called today to check and i got an answer that it was wrong -_-

why do they not prioritize the great artic brothers who havent got **** to do exept using computers on chill evenings


----------



## photonmoo

Meh, some places are just unorganised. Postage is the deal breaker for me majority of the times, it can turn a sweet deal into a sour one.

I'm contemplating going with a 5870 1gb, then again I can get 2x 4890 1gb / 3x 4870 1gb for cheaper. I would have to get rid of my 2x GTX 260's first though :S


----------



## Xiliii

well im going for the 5870 and im gonna make it fit, but i hate the delivery date if its true... just having a crappy laptop atm... and its getting so slow :/


----------



## photonmoo

A bit of cutting and dismantling and you'll be good to go with the 5870.


----------



## Xiliii

well either that or remove the hdd cage comepletly and put the hdds inm 3,5 -5 adapters and use the 5" drive bay


----------



## photonmoo

That could work. I don't think I'd do that







, I would want something that can be reversed, but that's just me.


----------



## Xiliii

Well one guy said it was just some rivets so it should be that hard to get it out, and il keep it for later anyways. so if i update my hdds i can get it back. and if i aint get any other ways to get it down again il just bolt it back on


----------



## photonmoo

Oh okies, my bad


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
That could work. I don't think I'd do that







, I would want something that can be reversed, but that's just me.

How would cutting be reversible?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Well one guy said it was just some rivets so it should be that hard to get it out, and il keep it for later anyways. so if i update my hdds i can get it back. and if i aint get any other ways to get it down again il just bolt it back on

Yep, There are 4 above the hard drive cage and 4 below it. The top 4 being connected to the 5.25" drive bay cage and the bottom 4 being on the bottom of the case. It's gonna be hard to drill out the top 4 without taking the 5.25" drive bay cage out.


----------



## Xiliii

Hmm.. seems like thats what im gonna do then, but i cant find any sellers for 3,5" to 5" adapters...so maybe il just put it on the bottom with anti-vibration thing xD


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Hmm.. seems like thats what im gonna do then, but i cant find any sellers for 3,5" to 5" adapters...so maybe il just put it on the bottom with anti-vibration thing xD

You should be looking for 5.*25*" to 3.5" adapter/s.


----------



## Xiliii

damn not weird i didnt find anything then







well ty for the info


----------



## Xiliii

Since i most likely will remove the hdd cage so i can fit the 5870, i want something to be down there so it doesnt look like hole with nothing in it.

So 1 possibilty would be to make a false floor all over and make a cut out the logo and light it up someway. an poor example









If i do so i can even hide the Hdd under there... only problem i see is that it will mess upp the airflow from the bottom fan


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


How would cutting be reversible?


I meant, cutting isn't reversible...hence why I wouldn't do it personally. You never know you might want to go back to how it was previously and blah blah.


----------



## rodney_ws

I own a CM Scout and I've measured to confirm the maximum GPU length and it is obvious that an ATI 5870 will NOT fit in the case because of the welded in drive cage at the front of the case. However, assuming the motherboard I go with has a really high sitting PCI-E slot up top, is it possible that the card could extend into the 5.25 drive bays and still sit properly? Looking over various motherboards it does appear that maybe a super-long card could partially rest inside the 5.25 inch bays. Any thoughts on this or am I just crazy?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Since i most likely will remove the hdd cage so i can fit the 5870, i want something to be down there so it doesnt look like hole with nothing in it.

So 1 possibilty would be to make a false floor all over and make a cut out the logo and light it up someway. an poor example









If i do so i can even hide the Hdd under there... only problem i see is that it will mess upp the airflow from the bottom fan


Maybe print off the logo as a sticker and stick it where you want it on the false door and cut it out from there? You'd have a outline and the sticker would act as masking tape too


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Maybe print off the logo as a sticker and stick it where you want it on the false door and cut it out from there? You'd have a outline and the sticker would act as masking tape too










Not a stupid idea







and the cutting part... if i do cut it i will be 2 cutting away 1-2 hdd slots.. but i doubt il every get that many hard drives.. maybe a ssd for OS and another storage hdd. but you never know.... so cutting might be a bad idea


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rodney_ws*


I own a CM Scout and I've measured to confirm the maximum GPU length and it is obvious that an ATI 5870 will NOT fit in the case because of the welded in drive cage at the front of the case. However, assuming the motherboard I go with has a really high sitting PCI-E slot up top, is it possible that the card could extend into the 5.25 drive bays and still sit properly? Looking over various motherboards it does appear that maybe a super-long card could partially rest inside the 5.25 inch bays. Any thoughts on this or am I just crazy?



As i havent got any of the parts yet this is just my thoughts, it all depends on the witdh of the card,(logical). what i would most likely do is if it doesnt fit in a 5,25 drivebay, is to chop down,the hdd cage 1-2 slots( depends on how many hdds you got) or remove the cage completly ( if you only got 1 hdd) and put the hdd in a 5,25- 3,5 adapter and put it in the drivebay under the dvd player


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rodney_ws*


I own a CM Scout and I've measured to confirm the maximum GPU length and it is obvious that an ATI 5870 will NOT fit in the case because of the welded in drive cage at the front of the case. However, assuming the motherboard I go with has a really high sitting PCI-E slot up top, is it possible that the card could extend into the 5.25 drive bays and still sit properly? Looking over various motherboards it does appear that maybe a super-long card could partially rest inside the 5.25 inch bays. Any thoughts on this or am I just crazy?


Yeah, it was done with the 4870x2 if I'm not mistaken. It sat a bit in the last 5.25" bay. Like you said "However, assuming the motherboard I go with has a really high sitting PCI-E slot up top..." you have to take that into account as well.

A nice person with a Scout & 5870 needs to cure our curiosity


----------



## Xiliii

I may get it this week or as late as 23 october.. if no one has posted it yet ill get it down right away


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Since i most likely will remove the hdd cage so i can fit the 5870, i want something to be down there so it doesnt look like hole with nothing in it.

So 1 possibilty would be to make a false floor all over and make a cut out the logo and light it up someway. an poor example









If i do so i can even hide the Hdd under there... only problem i see is that it will mess upp the airflow from the bottom fan


Hey guys, DON'T PANIC!!! haha the actual length of the pbc on the 5870 is 10.5 inches, its that damn batmobile heatsink thing they put on it that makes it 11 inches. Just wait to buy a non-ati reference card like for instance the sapphire vapor-x model or something. Thats what im going to do anyways...


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Hey guys, DON'T PANIC!!! haha the actual length of the pbc on the 5870 is 10.5 inches, its that damn batmobile heatsink thing they put on it that makes it 11 inches. Just wait to buy a non-ati reference card like for instance the sapphire vapor-x model or something. Thats what im going to do anyways...


Well sounds good... but i dont know where the hell to get it from







not alot of sellers in norway who sell "aftermarket" things, so if any1 got any links to some selling places in norway,sweden or danmark preferably i would be realy happy.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Well sounds good... but i dont know where the hell to get it from







not alot of sellers in norway who sell "aftermarket" things, so if any1 got any links to some selling places in norway,sweden or danmark preferably i would be realy happy.


Don't worry dude, those cards aren't even out yet but they most likely will be in the next month or two. If you have any trouble finding the cards in Norway i'm sure some of us in this forum would be glad to help ya find one


----------



## photonmoo

Could maybe even looking at going this route.

PCI-E 16x Extension Cable, it would certainly help with the desired positioning and might prevent any unwanted cutting been performed.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Could maybe even looking at going this route.

PCI-E 16x Extension Cable, it would certainly help with the desired positioning and might prevent any unwanted cutting been performed.





























Well i dont realy see a spot to put it







but not a bad idea overall


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Don't worry dude, those cards aren't even out yet but they most likely will be in the next month or two. If you have any trouble finding the cards in Norway i'm sure some of us in this forum would be glad to help ya find one










They're out here in Aus, the Sapphire & Powecolor

Dimensions:

11x5 inches = 5870
9.5x5 inches = 5850


----------



## photonmoo

EEK!!!





















:eek :









TRI-FIRE 5870's (Already)


----------



## MlbrottarN

By Zarquon that's alot of 3dmarks though it is 3D mark 03 not sure how demanding that one is!
And i live in the wrong timezone had 5 unread pages in this thread when i got home from school ._.


----------



## SLI_Maniac

I'm doing a build for a friend and I'm wanting to use this case. Will the Tuniq 120 CPU cooler work in this case or is it too tall?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SLI_Maniac* 
I'm doing a build for a friend and I'm wanting to use this case. Will the Tuniq 120 CPU cooler work in this case or is it too tall?

It will fit, but you can have a fan on the side panel (top slot on the side panel)

Tuniq Tower 120:
# Heatsink dimensions: 131mm (W) x 108mm (H) x 153mm (D);
# Fan dimensions: 120mm (W) x 120mm (H) x 25mm (D);

Any Cooler under 165mm will be fine


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
By Zarquon that's alot of 3dmarks though it is 3D mark 03 not sure how demanding that one is!
And i live in the wrong timezone had 5 unread pages in this thread when i got home from school ._.

Vantage Scores


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Vantage Scores



















Can someone poke me? I think I'm dreaming...


----------



## drunkalien6

Those PCI-E extenders do they increase latency or reduce bandwidth?


----------



## photonmoo

Anywho, I should be off to bed...it's already 12:23am :S


----------



## drunkalien6

If the 5870 PCB is 10.5 inches will it fit the CM Storm Scout without modifications?

I think you could get it into the drive bays with a water block.

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15705/34/

Then you have the challenge of putting a water cooling system in there!


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drunkalien6*


If the 5870 PCB is 10.5 inches will it fit the CM Storm Scout without modifications?

I think you could get it into the drive bays with a water block.

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15705/34/

Then you have the challenge of putting a water cooling system in there!


haha we should have a "how much can you cram into your scout" competition


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
haha we should have a "how much can you cram into your scout" competition

i win i got ma' foot stuck in it ^^
Nah but I'm gonna get watercooling


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rodney_ws* 
I own a CM Scout and I've measured to confirm the maximum GPU length and it is obvious that an ATI 5870 will NOT fit in the case because of the welded in drive cage at the front of the case. However, assuming the motherboard I go with has a really high sitting PCI-E slot up top, is it possible that the card could extend into the 5.25 drive bays and still sit properly? Looking over various motherboards it does appear that maybe a super-long card could partially rest inside the 5.25 inch bays. Any thoughts on this or am I just crazy?

You're not crazy. I thought about this but since this graphics card has its power plugs on the side instead of the back it'd be hard to give it power in that orientation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Not a stupid idea







and the cutting part... if i do cut it i will be 2 cutting away 1-2 hdd slots.. but i doubt il every get that many hard drives.. maybe a ssd for OS and another storage hdd. but you never know.... so cutting might be a bad idea

I assume you'll be cutting the top ones off? Primary video card slot/s are oriented as the higher expansion ports.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Could maybe even looking at going this route.

PCI-E 16x Extension Cable, it would certainly help with the desired positioning and might prevent any unwanted cutting been performed.




























It'd work but you'd still need to find space for it. Doesn't seem like getting that would make it much easier.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
They're out here in Aus, the Sapphire & Powecolor

Dimensions:

11x5 inches = 5870
9.5x5 inches = 5850

*To my understanding the Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 which isn't yet released is shorter than the standard 5870 design.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
It will fit, but you can have a fan on the side panel (top slot on the side panel)

Tuniq Tower 120:
# Heatsink dimensions: 131mm (W) x 108mm (H) x 153mm (D);
# Fan dimensions: 120mm (W) x 120mm (H) x 25mm (D);

Any Cooler under 165mm will be fine

It will fit but you *can't* have a fan on the top of the left side panel.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drunkalien6* 
If the 5870 PCB is 10.5 inches will it fit the CM Storm Scout without modifications?

I think you could get it into the drive bays with a water block.

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15705/34/

Then you have the challenge of putting a water cooling system in there!

Someone here has done it. And if the PCB REALLY is 10.5" then yes, it'll fit. I'm pretty sure the storm scout can accommodate 27cm of video card.


----------



## drunkalien6

I don't know if this has been posted or will even work properly. But DVD/Blu-ray drive stealthing.

Drive Stealthing Made Simple

Anyone have an idea on how to stealth drives? If not i will try doing this way with a spare 5.25" cover that came with the case.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drunkalien6* 
I don't know if this has been posted or will even work properly. But DVD/Blu-ray drive stealthing.

Drive Stealthing Made Simple

Anyone have an idea on how to stealth drives? If not i will try doing this way with a spare 5.25" cover that came with the case.

You just do it how they do it in the guide. Though the 5.25" drives need to be placed in a certain spot to close so following that guide would just make your drive looks stupid since there would be a metal mesh like 5mm more protruding than any other covers. So you'd need to remove the actual optical drive's covers to make it work well in this case...or just not fasten your optical drive.


----------



## drunkalien6

I know is seems a little improper but i was thinking just not fasten the drive in.

The drives are extremely tight on this case so it shouldn't move.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drunkalien6* 
I know is seems a little improper but i was thinking just not fasten the drive in.

The drives are extremely tight on this case so it shouldn't move.

Yep. When I first installed my components I thought the metal "screws" on the toolless 5.25" bay were out because it was so hard to get my drive in.


----------



## drunkalien6

Yeah i had same exact problem. Took me like 15 minutes to install my DVD drive cause i was trying to be very gentle to make sure i didnt scratch any of the paint.

Which btw the paint on this case is great i think it may even me auto mobile paint. It is very very hard to scratch it. Love the fact that the inside is painted black!

On my old HAF 932 machine, the paint was just awful. Theres about four blemishes in its outside paint. There is also bumps in the paint, on the entire case, from the manufacturing.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drunkalien6*


Which btw the paint on this case is great i think it may even me auto mobile paint. It is very very hard to scratch it. Love the fact that the inside is painted black!

On my old HAF 932 machine, the paint was just awful. Theres about four blemishes in its outside paint. There is also bumps in the paint, on the entire case, from the manufacturing.


I had a HAF 932 as well and I think the bumps were intentional since they were going for a military look.

Also, I think the black paint is either powder coating or some other kind of coating. Might be airbrushed on.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drunkalien6* 
If the 5870 PCB is 10.5 inches will it fit the CM Storm Scout without modifications?

I think you could get it into the drive bays with a water block.

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15705/34/

Then you have the challenge of putting a water cooling system in there!

Well, I saw a review for a 5870 about a couple weeks ago before they hit the market and the guy doing the review took apart the 5870 and I saw that the plastic part for the heatsink sticks out over the back of the pbc! so im pretty sure that extra half inch is the heatsink. Just wait a little bit to buy a non-ati reference heatsink model and you will be good


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


*To my understanding the Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 which isn't yet released is shorter than the standard 5870 design.*

It will fit but you *can't* have a fan on the top of the left side panel.



Hehe, oopsy I meant to write *can't* but wrote "can" instead, thanks for the correcting me.

Yeah, the Vapor-X isn't out here yet, it's just the normal Sapphire and Powercolor


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drunkalien6*


I don't know if this has been posted or will even work properly. But DVD/Blu-ray drive stealthing.

Drive Stealthing Made Simple

Anyone have an idea on how to stealth drives? If not i will try doing this way with a spare 5.25" cover that came with the case.


I stealth mounted my dvdrw in the top bay.

You will have to cut most of the 5.25" bezel's backing away, other wise it won't open and close because of the hinges/clips on the side, I used the Dremel for that.


----------



## drunkalien6

That stealth is great, i guess thats what i will be doing then.

I know who im stealing that foam over HDD cage idea from now!


----------



## photonmoo

I added a little extra to the cover


















I'll probably add a "The Official CM Storm Scout Club" / "overclockers.net" logo to the case as well...a bit of advertising hehe


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I'll probably add a "The Official CM Storm Scout Club" / "overclockers.net" logo to the case as well...a bit of advertising hehe


overclock.net*


----------



## Mudfrog

I added the additional 140mm fan to the front of my case today. My idle temps lowered to 33-35c and load temps in game were 40-42c with about 35-40% cpu usage. I'll try GTA 4 later to see what temps are with 60-70% usage.

My GPU temps also dropped significantly. Idle went from 42-44c to 38-39c, under load went from 45-60c to 40-55c depending on the game.

I'm very satisfied with my temps considering the CPU is OC'd over 700mhz per core and the GPU is oc'd as well.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drunkalien6*


If the 5870 PCB is 10.5 inches will it fit the CM Storm Scout without modifications?

I think you could get it into the drive bays with a water block.

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15705/34/

Then you have the challenge of putting a water cooling system in there!


PSU Space in the CM Storm Scout Specs. is 11.5 inches of space from back of case to Drive Bays.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I added a little extra to the cover


















I'll probably add a "The Official CM Storm Scout Club" / "overclockers.net" logo to the case as well...a bit of advertising hehe


What material did you use to cover up the Drive bay?


----------



## Behemoth777

Hello all! I have something I would like to share you guys today. I was bored and messin around with the fans in my scout and I said, "hey, why don't I take my 140mm scythe fan that is mounted on the top and mount it in the back of my drive bays to see if there would be some extra cooling." Damn was I right!!! I took this fan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-080-_-Product , used some zip ties to tie it down to the back of my 5.25 drive bays and wala!!!! My temps dropped anywhere from 2-4c across the board! I never knew the potential of this fan until I did this, ITS A MONSTER!!! Using a top fan in a scout is practically a joke, they have so many fins and holes covering it up to make it look cool that it destroys the airflow and probably makes the system hotter just from the operating temp of the fan! lol But I had an extra antec tricool so i just threw that in for the top fan and it doesn't push much air out the top like I said but now my system lights up out of the top which makes it look even cooler!!
I highly suggest to anyone trying to get the best cooling out of their scout do this, it is one of the most beneficial mods I have done yet!!
Current temps via speedfan(and by the way it is very warm in my room right now): GPU - 45c, System Temp - 39c, CPU Temp - 38c, NB Temp - 40c, HDD Temp - 36c.
And by the way, I also recommend putting your hard drives in the lowest possible slot in the hard drive cage because heat rises and as that heat rises off the hard drive, it can be swept away by the front fan.


----------



## elo820

Im just curious, Does anyone else have a humming sound when they install the fans on the side of the case? I tried pushing against the plastic window and it is still there. How would I fix it? I dont know what to buy to fix it. There are so many options.

What rubber feets do you guys suggest for this case?


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


You're not crazy. I thought about this but since this graphics card has its power plugs on the side instead of the back it'd be hard to give it power in that orientation.

I assume you'll be cutting the top ones off? Primary video card slot/s are oriented as the higher expansion ports.

.


Well if it fitts inside a drive bay its just a matter of drilling a hole and cutting off some of the drivebay plating of.

And if i chop open the HDD cage it will be the bottom, so it still holds its form(From what ive seen it looks like its a plate bent 2 times so its constructtion is saparate from the drivebays. But do inform me if im wrong) and then make som bends at the bottom so i can bolt it down again


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Im just curious, Does anyone else have a humming sound when they install the fans on the side of the case? I tried pushing against the plastic window and it is still there. How would I fix it? I dont know what to buy to fix it. There are so many options.

What rubber feets do you guys suggest for this case?


As i havent gotten the case yet im just gonna say whats been said before, they think it can have something to do with the holes in the side and how they suck the air inn... but i got no clue


----------



## elo820

Really?! No way to avoid this?


----------



## Xiliii

I have no idea







and dont like recomending things when i got no clue so


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I can't really tell if my side fans are causing any noise, haven't bothered to unplug them to find out if there's a drop in noise yet.

From looking at the case, and going by what's been posted here...the air being pulled through the vents and into the blades is what causes the humming sound. Only fix I can think of is replacing the side panel window with a fresh piece of plexi-glass with holes cut and grills installed for the fans.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I can't really tell if my side fans are causing any noise, haven't bothered to unplug them to find out if there's a drop in noise yet.

From looking at the case, and going by what's been posted here...the air being pulled through the vents and into the blades is what causes the humming sound. Only fix I can think of is replacing the side panel window with a fresh piece of plexi-glass with holes cut and grills installed for the fans.


Well if its the vents, the easiest way would be cutting them out? but how that will look if youre not precise and carefull enough i dont even want to think about

Edit: Nvm that could ruin the fan screwpoints ( lack of finding a better word"


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Well if its the vents, the easiest way would be cutting them out? but how that will look if youre not precise and carefull enough i dont even want to think about

Edit: Nvm thay could ruin the fan screwpoints ( lack of finding a better word"


Yeah, there doesn't seem to be a clean way of removing those fins without ruining the ability to have fans there. Plus those fins extend towards the back of the case past the fans. I really hate that.

It would be cool if Cooler Master released a version 2 of the Storm Scout, if I'm correct they did this with the Sniper. Change the PCI quick-locks to something more reliable/solid, change the vents on the side-panel to something nicer, and reduce the airflow blockage on the top fan, spend a little more money on the components for the I/O panel because the current ones seem to be prone to failure from what I've seen. My audio jacks = fried.


----------



## Xiliii

And make it a little bit bigger so it can fit 5870s xD


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


And make it a little bit bigger so it can fit 5870s xD


Yeah, that too, haha.

It would also be nice to see a removable bracket to add a fan in the 5.25" bay if one so chooses. Maybe another on the rear of the HDD cage for a push/pull setup for the hard drives since the lower front fan by itself isn't effective, that airflow doesn't flow too well through those holes in the cage and through the HDDs.

Oh, and two holes for water lines on the back...for those with external reservoirs/radiators. Screw-less fan mounting and removable/washable filters would also be awesome, I miss having those with my Thermaltake Damier v5000a case.


----------



## Xiliii

Well, we should realy send an email to CM with all these "upgrade" ideas







even if i just bought it i would most likely upgrade to the new one realy quick xD


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Well, we should realy send an email to CM with all these "upgrade" ideas







even if i just bought it i would most likely upgrade to the new one realy quick xD


If they made a new version of the Scout with all the stuff we listed above, I'd definitely upgrade. I love my current scout, but as we all know it is lacking in numerous areas where other cases excel.

Mainly my issue is with the screw-mounted fans, the side panel vent and the cheap I/O panel components. Even if they just improved those areas, I'd buy it.


----------



## Xiliii

Its a great looking case with some great features yes ^^

But i want my damn 5870 in it, and if they improved the fins on the side panel, made the top fan better(well realy its the outlet), drivebay adapter for another fan. would be enough for me.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
What material did you use to cover up the Drive bay?

A cheapie piece of felt pad, it was a cream colour when I got it, so I just sprayed it black


----------



## Xiliii

www.komplett.no now says for the 5870 " 167 Piceses 2009-10-02 (Confirmed date)" so im hoping to have all my gear next week, and if no one has posted anything before i can. Il go right home from work and put it up and tell everyone my findings about how to fit it in the case


----------



## elo820

So do you guys even recommend adding a fan on the side?

Any recommendations on rubber feets on this case that make it go up higher?


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
So do you guys even recommend adding a fan on the side?

Any recommendations on rubber feets on this case that make it go up higher?

Well I've got 2 fans in my side panel and it does make a slight humming sound but nothing terrible, only notice it if I'm listening for it and would otherwise be in dead silence.

I've got the stick on rubber ring things around the screw holes and thats about it for dampening. It is under my desk which cuts out a little of the noise.

On the plus side, having double fans on the side panel pushes a hell of a lot of air through the case, especially coupled with 2 140's in the front.


----------



## drunkalien6

Well about the fan on the side im using two of these and they are fantastic, they have two included fan controllers, and are only $4.99! I'm not sure if they have red ones or not though. Iv got mine set really low so they don't hum but i will be getting this and I am hoping it will fix the humming problem.










You can either use the fan controller that you put in a PCI slot in the back, or you can use one that you put in a 3.5" drive bay.

For making your case go higher im using this These feet are actually for illumination but they are quite high, so i think these may serve the purpose your wanting. As you can see in the pictures below you don't have to use the LEDs. These feet also reduce vibration noise since there is foam in between the feet and the case.


----------



## Xiliii

Damn youre Scout is cool drunkalien6.. makes me wanna go blue too xD


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Damn youre Scout is cool drunkalien6.. makes me wanna go blue too xD


YEAH! Join the blue scouts!


----------



## DeeZaal

Im thinking about going an eery green theme for my scout, just found these :

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/120mm...hermal-Control

Ignore the CFM rating further down, its been miss-typed, turns out its around 71cfm.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeZaal* 
Im thinking about going an eery green theme for my scout, just found these :

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/120mm...hermal-Control

Ignore the CFM rating further down, its been miss-typed, turns out its around 71cfm.

Looks good, I almost went with those but went with the green CM R4


----------



## drunkalien6

Great choice on the fans, those Enermax Appolish fans are great. I was thinking about putting them in my case but then i realized they wouldn't be to good for the side of the case cause it would block the view of the insides. And in combination i found a awesome deal with the Cooler Master fans that have a very good noise to performance ratio, with free fan controllers.

kev_b post a picture of your Scout i want to see what a green one looks like! Unless you already just tell me what page its on. kthx =]


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeZaal* 
Im thinking about going an eery green theme for my scout, just found these :

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/120mm...hermal-Control

Ignore the CFM rating further down, its been miss-typed, turns out its around 71cfm.

I love those.. They would look goulish. Add some green and red cold cathodes in the case and you would have a nice case. Well you already have a nice case.. Well you know what I mean.. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Its a great looking case with some great features yes ^^

But i want my damn 5870 in it, and if they improved the fins on the side panel, made the top fan better(well realy its the outlet), drivebay adapter for another fan. would be enough for me.

Are you saying that the 5870 will not fit the case or do you know this for a fact. if its the side fans that are stopping you from installing the card then figure a way to put a fan pointing up toward the GPU and blowing from the bottom up. that will be just as good as the side fans.


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Looks good, I almost went with those but went with the green CM R4

Aye I would also but we can't get those R4's over here in the UK









Would love the green ones.


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Are you saying that the 5870 will not fit the case or do you know this for a fact. if its the side fans that are stopping you from installing the card then figure a way to put a fan pointing up toward the GPU and blowing from the bottom up. that will be just as good as the side fans.

The cooler on the 5870 is 11 inches long, but if you look at it from the back, the cooler is about half inch longer than the pcb itself, so when companies start modding the coolers on these, and release aftermarket ones, hopefully this card should fit, albeit snugly.

Think he means about the vibrations with the side panel, and the fact the case fans are rather poor.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Xoxide is now offering worldwide shipping...so you CAN get the R4 series fans over there now.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Are you saying that the 5870 will not fit the case or do you know this for a fact. if its the side fans that are stopping you from installing the card then figure a way to put a fan pointing up toward the GPU and blowing from the bottom up. that will be just as good as the side fans.


Fins(bad choice of word?) not the fans, i mean the holes in the window. i bet i will have no problem with fitting a side fan


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Xoxide is now offering worldwide shipping...so you CAN get the R4 series fans over there now.










I thought I read somewhere on here they are/have closed down?

Only thing about ordering from overseas are the lovely taxes they sting you with here :S

I'll have a gander now

edit : holy cr*p.....look at the state of this thing, its like something out of a transformers film :S http://www.xoxide.com/auzentech-gmc-bulldozer-case.html

edit again : CM R4 green led is unavailable lol


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeeZaal*


Aye I would also but we can't get those R4's over here in the UK









Would love the green ones.


I'm not at home right now but when I get back tonight I'll take some pictures, I am also waiting on a green window for the side and a 5.25 bay 120mm fan mount from mountain mods.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeZaal* 
I thought I read somewhere on here they are/have closed down?

They sold out to another company, who is maintaining the xoxide business and changing some things...one of those things is them now shipping worldwide.


----------



## elo820

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drunkalien6* 
Well about the fan on the side im using two of these and they are fantastic, they have two included fan controllers, and are only $4.99! I'm not sure if they have red ones or not though. Iv got mine set really low so they don't hum but i will be getting this and I am hoping it will fix the humming problem.










You can either use the fan controller that you put in a PCI slot in the back, or you can use one that you put in a 3.5" drive bay.

For making your case go higher im using this These feet are actually for illumination but they are quite high, so i think these may serve the purpose your wanting. As you can see in the pictures below you don't have to use the LEDs. These feet also reduce vibration noise since there is foam in between the feet and the case.



















Whoa! I like that! How is your case so blue!? What did you get for the bottom front fan? Thanks for the suggestions. I will have to check it out. Update me on the sound dampener you are getting for the side fans.


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
Really?! No way to avoid this?

The case should have come with a strip containing 8 little rubber circles. I used those for the side fans and don't hear any noise. They are sticky on one side, so just stick them to the fan around the mounting hole on the side that will be touching the window.


----------



## elo820

What fan are you using? And yeah I see that I have the 8 little circle thingies. So you would install them on the inside of the case and not the outside, right?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
What fan are you using? And yeah I see that I have the 8 little circle thingies. So you would install them on the inside of the case and not the outside, right?

Inside, between fan and side panel. They stick to the window around the screw holes.


----------



## elo820

Ok, I just tried those little circle dampeners included with the case and they dont work with my r4 fans. They are still humming..


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Ok, I just tried those little circle dampeners included with the case and they dont work with my r4 fans. They are still humming..


It could be a loose panel or window, or the air being pulled through those vents.


----------



## elo820

Nah its not the side panel. I tried pushing against it while the fan is on. No difference in sound or anything. Could be the vents.. Argh. What to do about these.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Nah its not the side panel. I tried pushing against it while the fan is on. No difference in sound or anything. Could be the vents.. Argh. What to do about these.


I'm buying a piece of plexi-glass to cut out a new window, then using a rotozip to cut 2 holes with 4 screw holes around them. When it's done and mounted on the side panel, ill install some nice fan grills on the outside, then re-install the fans. No more stupid vents, just a hole matching the diameter of the fan blades.


----------



## elo820

That is the thing. I don't have time to mod something like that =/. I really want to have good cooling using what is already provided with the case, except with aftermarket case fans.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Once I can find a good source for sheet metal and plexi-glass, to help keep costs down, I will design some templates for side-panel windows and front/upper fan mounts and maybe make/sell them for other scout owners.

I am also going to try my hand at designing screw-less fan brackets that mount in place of all the fan spots. They'll need to be screwed to the case, but the fans will snap/clip in. Will be made out of metal most likely. I can have a friend draw up the designs with his CNC software and pop out a few with the water-jet-cutting thing at his business. The cool thing about this is they'd be made to screw in to where the fans would screw in to, so they'd be universal for the most part.


----------



## drunkalien6

To make my case so bright i have four 4" cold cathodes on the top of my case mounted. And for my front bottom case fan i used this fan right here. Which btw has worked great its just one 3-pin connector so its not messy, and its very very bright. Which i think is due to the fact its foggy plastic and not clear like Cooler Master's. I also have one of the Koolance 140mm Blue LED fans on the top of my case as well.

And yes i will update you on the Vizo anti vibration kit.

goodolsen Thanks for telling me what those rubber things were i didn't know thats what they were im going to try that right now and see if it helps the humming.


----------



## drunkalien6

I can confirm that the rubber grommets (is that what there called?). Do in fact reduce humming by about 80% (not scientific). Here is how i put them onto the fans.










I tightened the screw quite a bit, very snug at least (if you do this make sure not to thread the fans). I was so happy when i turned on my computer not to hear a Taos Hum

That i decided to take two in the dark pictures!



















Sorry about low quality pictures i used my blackberry to take it.


----------



## elo820

I guess Using a lower power adapter for the fan makes the hum go away. But that means my r4 isn't blowing amount of air anymore =/.

Thanks Drunkalien for that update.

Johnny If you make an adapter for the 120mm fan behind the cd drive cage that would be awesome! I still don't get how people even mount the 120mm fans there already


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
I guess Using a lower power adapter for the fan makes the hum go away. But that means my r4 isn't blowing amount of air anymore =/.

Thanks Drunkalien for that update.

Johnny If you make an adapter for the 120mm fan behind the cd drive cage that would be awesome! I still don't get how people even mount the 120mm fans there already

This is how I did mine, using what came with the case...










Just pop out the 3 plates, re-use two of them and mount them to the front of the fan. The plates mount back to the case where they came from, but with screws. Works great.


----------



## elo820

AHHH! you use those! I get it now. Thanks Johnny

Hey drunkalien, Where exactly did you put those four 4inch cathodes?


----------



## drunkalien6

Heres the link to what i got Logisys CLK4BL2 4" Dual Cold Cathode Kit - Blue. I live in the United States so depending where you are they may not ship it to you. But for just $3.99 for a dual kit its an awsome price, i cant even find single kits for that cheap!

To johnny.dot.exe that looks good the way you have yours. I think i will try doing mine like that as well. I don't need 4 lights on the top so i will try putting some in the front to see how it looks. Thanks for picture!

Oh i just noticed you have a fan there as well great idea! Or is that meant to be possible?

Oh and if they do ship to you this SVC.com place has way better prices than Newegg.com on many things! And they have a lot of stuff you cant even find on Newegg.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drunkalien6*


Oh i just noticed you have a fan there as well great idea! Or is that meant to be possible?


By default, the case isn't meant to have a fan there but as you can see it is super easy to do. With a 120mm like what I have, you *should* be able to fit 2 optical drives. With a 140mm, you can only fit one optical drive.


----------



## drunkalien6

Alright i just popped my front off and popped all three plates off tried a 120mm and a 140mm fan and neither one could be aligned to the whole correctly. What fan are you using specifically? Because i know my 140mm Koolance fans have 3 mounting hole at each corner allowing it to be mounted in more different fan areas.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drunkalien6* 
Alright i just popped my front off and popped all three plates off tried a 120mm and a 140mm fan and neither one could be aligned to the whole correctly. What fan are you using specifically? Because i know my 140mm Koolance fans have 3 mounting hole at each corner allowing it to be mounted in more different fan areas.

I'm using all Cooler Master R4 series 120mm, look closely at my pic to see which holes in the plates I used as screw-holes to mount the fan to the plates.


----------



## drunkalien6

OK i just went to Cooler Masters website. And it would appear that there is only one mounting hole in each corner, so i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong. =[


----------



## elo820

DrunkAlien, Have you tried installing 2 on the bottom of the case? Where exactly have you installed them?

Are there fans better than the r4 for the price, dba, and cfm?


----------



## elo820

Hey Johnny,

Do you think I can get a picture of your case with the front put on and the lights on?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Hey Johnny,

Do you think I can get a picture of your case with the front put on and the lights on?


----------



## elo820

Is that a 15inch cathode? I love modding my case =D


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Two 12" cold cathodes, six 120mm Cooler Master R4 blue LED fans on case, two on cpu cooler, and a 140mm blue led inside my power supply.


----------



## Xiliii

Any one know of good 1156 socket cooler wich fits in the Scout? Found the Prolimatech Megahalem on a Norwegian site but not the Mega Shadow wich got the 1156 brackets :/

And it seems i may go blue







only need a place with some good blue fans


----------



## DeeZaal

Does anyone here have any good suggestions on good 120mm fans with high static pressure and cfm, yet lowish sound?

Reason why I ask is that the stock fan that comes with the CH50 seems to suck alot of air, but when i put my hand behind the rad, I can barely feel any air being moved.

I suspect this cooler would be a monster with 2 really good fans on push/pull, it does a good job now as it is, 43c at 100% prime 95 clocked at 3150mhz.

Been thinking about some of these http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/120mm...29-Cooling-Fan 100.6 cfm @ 18db!

anyone ever used them? do they do well as HS fans?

I would replace all my case fans with them but they are ugly as....well something really really ugly.....

I guess they could be painted lol.

Tried looking at getting some R4's from xoxide but i keep getting "error the shop you are trying to visit is closed" or something along those lines









Seems R4's will never reside within my scout.


----------



## manushranz

Can i join?

stock cooler wil be replaced soon......(but with what







)
Attachment 124634
Attachment 124635


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeeZaal*


Does anyone here have any good suggestions on good 120mm fans with high static pressure and cfm, yet lowish sound?

Reason why I ask is that the stock fan that comes with the CH50 seems to suck alot of air, but when i put my hand behind the rad, I can barely feel any air being moved.

I suspect this cooler would be a monster with 2 really good fans on push/pull, it does a good job now as it is, 43c at 100% prime 95 clocked at 3150mhz.

Been thinking about some of these http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/120mm...29-Cooling-Fan 100.6 cfm @ 18db!

anyone ever used them? do they do well as HS fans?

I would replace all my case fans with them but they are ugly as....well something really really ugly.....

I guess they could be painted lol.

Tried looking at getting some R4's from xoxide but i keep getting "error the shop you are trying to visit is closed" or something along those lines









Seems R4's will never reside within my scout.



http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=12&lng=en
http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...38_detail.html

I would go with the noctua. Painting fans are easy and I have never ever ruined one. just paint with lite strokes and then wait five mins. and then again. Use automotive type spray satin paint for opitmum results.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manushranz*


Can i join?

stock cooler wil be replaced soon......(but with what







)


If you have a CM Storm Scout and you can provide some pictures of your rig we would love to have you as a member.









CPU Cooler Specifications

With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed. 120x120x25
(146 mm.) CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed
171 mm. CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel

Heatsink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side dimensions 140 mm.

Example of too big is the Cooler Master V10 (L) 236.5 x (W) 129.6 x (H) 161.3 mm
Its not the height or the width of this cooler but it is 10 mm too tall from top to bottom.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention new members. Please take a few minutes to go to your user control panel (At the top of the page) and input all the specs of your build so we can help you better with your specific needs.

Also pictures of your rig with the side cover removed helps us help you with cooling and parts needs.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Attention new members. Please take a few minutes to go to your user control panel (At the top of the page) and input all the specs of your build so we can help you better with your specific needs.

Also pictures of your rig with the side cover removed helps us help you with cooling and parts needs.


Edited my incoming rig into the systems, And pictures will come the day it fitted and put up. but still wondering on whats a good Cpu cooler for the 1156.. since this is my first build i realy got no clue


----------



## MlbrottarN

This has probably been asked 5x10^∞ times. But does the Meghalem fit in the scout? xD 
If so does it also fit with a fan in the side panel? Just saw that it will be comming for the AM2/2+/3 boards and i might just skip watercooling for one... if it fits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Edited my incoming rig into the systems, an pictures will come the day it fitted and put up. but still wondering on whats a good Cpu cooler for the 1156.. since this is my first build i realy got no clue










What i've read the Meghalem is one of the best coolers around so get that one when the Rev B! get's here cause it will have the support for all modern sockets


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


This has probably been asked 5x10^∞ times. But does the Meghalem fit in the scout? xD 
If so does it also fit with a fan in the side panel? Just saw that it will be comming for the AM2/2+/3 boards and i might just skip watercooling for one... if it fits

What i've read the Meghalem is one of the best coolers around so get that one when the Rev B! get's here cause it will have the support for all modern sockets


From what ive read it fits. Would have bought it myself but cant yet since it aint got 1156 brackets

They talk about it on page 80 ->


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Any one know of good 1156 socket cooler wich fits in the Scout? Found the Prolimatech Megahalem on a Norwegian site but not the Mega Shadow wich got the 1156 brackets :/

And it seems i may go blue







only need a place with some good blue fans


Prolimatech has revised the Megahalems to accommodate 1156 brackets. Just be sure to look for* "Revision B"*. Here's an example site selling em - http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/proli...pu-cooler.html


----------



## kev_b

Making some changes to a second case to see how it comes out. I'm after the best cooling I can get from this case, and looks.
1. Cut out front grill, inner and outer
2. Cut out grill under top cover
3. Add a second fan in the 5.25 bays, THIS 120mm fan adaptor from mountain mods.
4. Only thinking about cutting out some of the HDD gage for air flow
5. Directing the air flow from the 5.25 bay fan using THIS plus on the bottom front fan if there's room.
6. 4 green CM R-4 120mm fans.
7. Change the side window to green with THIS.


----------



## Xiliii

Nice you just confirmed for me how i will chop down the hdd cage ^^ and il look for the revised megahalem but i doubt il find anyone exept from germany and i dont want to order from there


----------



## wrekt

For the fan on the window (lower one, because the mugen 2 takes up too much space) would you put that fan as an exhaust, or intake onto the vid card? If it means anything, two fans push/pull on the mugen 2, vertically to go up that exhaust fan on the top.

BTW - any fans you recommend to replace that top one with? It barely moves air it seems =/.


----------



## rockchalk22

Kev_B, I am not a member of this club but have had a storm for a month now. The only reason I haven't joined is because I am ashamed of the hardware inside and am planning to upgrade everything soon and join. I have been following these posts for a while now trying to get tips on how to improve my scout, but one of the first things that I did when I got it was cut out the ugly fan grill on the front cover. I noticed the other day that you did the same thing and have been wanting to do the exact same thing you did and cut out the next grill that it in the way. Can you tell me what tools you used and where you got that rubber edging from? I am really new at this sort of thing and would really appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wrekt* 
For the fan on the window (lower one, because the mugen 2 takes up too much space) would you put that fan as an exhaust, or intake onto the vid card? If it means anything, two fans push/pull on the mugen 2, vertically to go up that exhaust fan on the top.

BTW - any fans you recommend to replace that top one with? It barely moves air it seems =/.

I have my side fan set as intake so ambient air is fed directly to my video card.
Your top fan? You mean your top case fan? That moves a lot more air then you think.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockchalk22* 
Kev_B, I am not a member of this club but have had a storm for a month now. The only reason I haven't joined is because I am ashamed of the hardware inside and am planning to upgrade everything soon and join. I have been following these posts for a while now trying to get tips on how to improve my scout, but one of the first things that I did when I got it was cut out the ugly fan grill on the front cover. I noticed the other day that you did the same thing and have been wanting to do the exact same thing you did and cut out the next grill that it in the way. Can you tell me what tools you used and where you got that rubber edging from? I am really new at this sort of thing and would really appreciate the help. Thanks

Simple, go to the hardware store and buy a 4.5 inch hole saw, they cost around $35 to $40, then gut an old fan and screw it on the outside of the case to use as a saw guide and start cutting. You can find the molding at most computer mod stores, I got mine from HERE.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Simple, go to the hardware store and buy a 4.5 inch hole saw, they cost around $35 to $40, then gut an old fan and screw it on the outside of the case to use as a saw guide and start cutting. You can find the molding at most computer mod stores, I got mine from HERE.

When using the hole saw on that mesh area, was it a pain? Did the teeth keep wanting to grab the holes in that panel? I may grab up a 4.5" hole saw and some cutting discs for my dremel sometime soon, and cut out the grills/mesh that block the top and front fans.

Also...how can I remove the I/O panel, and the whole top of the case? I removed two screws on the front/top of the case and pulled up on the top of the case and it only came up so far. I removed the two big screws in the top near the back and that didn't help. I'm afraid to pull too hard and break something. I want that I/O panel off in order to fix or replace the audio jacks and stealth switch, since having those would be very convenient and the ones that came with the case are shot.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


When using the hole saw on that mesh area, was it a pain? Did the teeth keep wanting to grab the holes in that panel? I may grab up a 4.5" hole saw and some cutting discs for my dremel sometime soon, and cut out the grills/mesh that block the top and front fans.


Just let the saw do the work, meaning don't push down on the drill, it cuts pretty clean.









The top just pops off after the 2 front screws and the 2 rears, make sure the top fan and screws are out though.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Just let the saw do the work, meaning don't push down on the drill, it cuts pretty clean.









The top just pops off after the 2 front screws and the 2 rears, make sure the top fan and screws are out though.


That would explain why the top wouldn't come off...top fan was still in, haha. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## rockchalk22

Thanks kev_b that's a huge help!


----------



## photonmoo

Grrr, I did a bit of 'PSU Modding', I cut another whole on the non visible side of the psu and routed all the cables so they run up behind...only to find the 24 pin cable doesn't reach, so I have to get an extension cable now.

I printed off a few more stickers too, just have to decide where I'm going to stick them now.

I'll post some pics later on, have to head off now


----------



## swanfly

New here, just got mine a week ago and couldn't be happier with it. Battled a bit over the Scout or the Thermaltake V9. Need to add some more fans beyond the stock set up.


----------



## drunkalien6

swanfy i hear alot of people use these fans http://www.antonline.com/p_R4-L2R-20CR-GP-GP_632792.htm they are also very cheap from that website ($5.40).

If your willing/wanting to change colors of your scout http://www.svc.com/y720dcd-25t1-gp.html those are great and they come with two fan controllers.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swanfly*


New here, just got mine a week ago and couldn't be happier with it. Battled a bit over the Scout or the Thermaltake V9. Need to add some more fans beyond the stock set up.


If you upload a few shots of your case I will put you on the roster.


----------



## kev_b

I have a green window!!







I was thinking that A.C. Ryan AcrylPanels was clear but I guess UV Green is meant to look somewhat cloudy, but it will work for now.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I have a green window!!







I was thinking that A.C. Ryan AcrylPanels was clear but I guess UV Green is meant to look somewhat cloudy, but it will work for now.









Sweet, that looks really good, I love it.

How does the window look under UV light? some of the UV Reactive acrylic sheets I've seen have a "live edge" , which looks cool under UV.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 







Sweet, that looks really good, I love it.

How does the window look under UV light? some of the UV Reactive acrylic sheets I've seen have a "live edge" , which looks cool under UV.

Don't know, I don't have an UV light.







I'll see what it looks like tonight when it's darker, the green R-4's don't put out too much light which for me is a good thing if I want to sleep.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Don't know, I don't have an UV light.







I'll see what it looks like tonight when it's darker, the green R-4's don't put out too much light which for me is a good thing if I want to sleep.


I'm glad you put it in, I was hoping someone would so I could see if it would work and it does. I wanna put in a UV Red window in now


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I'm glad you put it in, I was hoping someone would so I could see if it would work and it does. I wanna put in a UV Red window in now










Well if you get the same A.C. Ryan Acryl UV panel I did don't get the 5mm one, it's almost to thick, get the 4mm panel.


----------



## Enigma8750

Another way to do this is to go to the local Hardware store and get the Clear Acylic. Then get a squeegy and a spray bottle with water in it and buy some automotive window tint in gold or in light blue. Then two 4inch red Cold Cathodes at opposite ends and one 12 UV set up on the top to get the glow effect.


----------



## Enigma8750

Kev.. Its too Green. Get Two white Cold Cathodes which will light up your insides and you will still be getting the green effect.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Well if you get the same A.C. Ryan Acryl UV panel I did don't get the 5mm one, it's almost to thick, get the 4mm panel.










Thanks, I'll remember that







. Gammods here in Aus have a couple of 3mm Fluro Mars Red sheets...will probably go for that.

http://www.gammods.com.au/store/inde...roducts_id=232

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Another way to do this is to go to the local Hardware store and get the Clear Acylic. Then get a squeegy and a spray bottle with water in it and buy some automotive window tint in gold or in light blue. Then two 4inch red Cold Cathodes at opposite ends and one 12 UV set up on the top to get the glow effect.


That's something to think about







, I dunno but everytime I've looked at clear acrylic, it's always been more expensive than the others









Here's some of the pics I took, I couldn't find my digital camera, I sweat that thing has legs of its own













































It's still a work in progress, have to finish it up and tidy and all that


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Don't know, I don't have an UV light.







I'll see what it looks like tonight when it's darker, the green R-4's don't put out too much light which for me is a good thing if I want to sleep.


I'd love to see some pictures of your case with the green fans on.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
I'd love to see some pictures of your case with the green fans on.









Maybe tomorrow, right now I have this ugly sheet metal fan mount I made for the 5.25 bays that I'm not too proud of, I should get my fan mount from mountain mods tomorrow I hope, then I can switch to the new scout I already modded with the fan hole cut outs.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Kev.. Its too Green. Get Two white Cold Cathodes which will light up your insides and you will still be getting the green effect.

I might just try that if Micro center has any since I have to go near there tomorrow, I think I can even hook it up to the light switch on the front panel.


----------



## elo820

Drunkenalien,

Can i see the inside of your case? I dont know where to store this inverter for the cathodes! I wonder what your case looks like =P


----------



## photonmoo

I did a remote eject button on my dvdrw, I just used a old reset button from a previous chassis...works pretty well



















I'll probably add it to the front I/O panel, just need to find a suitable 'button' to put in there

Most probably 2 of these (posted it before)


----------



## K10

smart. I'd cut a small hole in the top or bottom of the dvd drive then if you're not using the LED switch, wire it there. but I guess it'd be kinds pointless over there since it's like an inch away from the actual button.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I removed my GeminiII dual-120mm cpu cooler and went back to the oem intel cooler until I can order my Corsair H50. I cut out the mesh on the top of the case to open up that exhaust airflow, plan on doing the same to the front. Also completely tucked the I/O panel wiring...basically the power/hdd led, power switch, reset switch and usb since I deleted the eSATA and audio jacks.

I'm ordering yet another PSU, the Kingwin 1000w modular, as well. Once that and the new cooler get here I will be sure to take pics of all the new stuff.

I may use that remote-eject idea, and use the Scout's stealth switch for that. Then I can put the mesh panel over the optical drive and hide it.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I removed my GeminiII dual-120mm cpu cooler and went back to the oem intel cooler until I can order my Corsair H50. I cut out the mesh on the top of the case to open up that exhaust airflow, plan on doing the same to the front. Also completely tucked the I/O panel wiring...basically the power/hdd led, power switch, reset switch and usb since I deleted the eSATA and audio jacks.

I'm ordering yet another PSU, the Kingwin 1000w modular, as well. Once that and the new cooler get here I will be sure to take pics of all the new stuff.

I may use that remote-eject idea, and use the Scout's stealth switch for that. Then I can put the mesh panel over the optical drive and hide it.


Your current PSU is already WAAAAAAY overkill for your system. Why the upgrade?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I'm actually not doing it for the upgrade in power. I'm currently using an 880w(1040w max) and I'm switching to a 1000w(1050w), so the gains aren't much.

I'm doing this because the Kingwin is not only modular, but the way each cable is set up looks like it would suit my needs very well. Out of the 8 cables, I only need 4 which would remove a TON of wiring and save me the time and supplies when it comes to tucking the PSU stuff.

EDIT: Plus the MB/CPU are getting swapped out for an AMD 955/DDR3 system, and the video is being swapped out for dual HIS IceQ4+ 4870 cards. So the extra power will come in handy.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I'm actually not doing it for the upgrade in power. I'm currently using an 880w(1040w max) and I'm switching to a 1000w(1050w), so the gains aren't much.

I'm doing this because the Kingwin is not only modular, but the way each cable is set up looks like it would suit my needs very well. Out of the 8 cables, I only need 4 which would remove a TON of wiring and save me the time and supplies when it comes to tucking the PSU stuff.

EDIT: Plus the MB/CPU are getting swapped out for an AMD 955/DDR3 system, and the video is being swapped out for dual HIS IceQ4+ 4870 cards. So the extra power will come in handy.


ah, makes sense. Oh, and DON'T get the mobo I'm using. I doubt you considered it but the BIOS's suck so there are little options. Max I got was 3.85 24 hours stable but I blame the goodness on my heatsink. The motherboard doesn't have enough options. I had to complain to em multiple times to fix the BIOS too. They stopped putting up with me though.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


ah, makes sense. Oh, and DON'T get the mobo I'm using. I doubt you considered it but the BIOS's suck so there are little options. Max I got was 3.85 24 hours stable but I blame the goodness on my heatsink. The motherboard doesn't have enough options. I had to complain to em multiple times to fix the BIOS too. They stopped putting up with me though.


The Foxconn A7DA 3.0 790GX is the board I was going to order...crap.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


The Foxconn A7DA 3.0 790GX is the board I was going to order...crap.










Well there's no problems with it other than the lack of support from the company. Today I replaced my 24-pin connector on it. My northbridge also runs CRAZY hot on stock voltages. Your call though.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
I removed my GeminiII dual-120mm cpu cooler and went back to the oem intel cooler until I can order my Corsair H50. I cut out the mesh on the top of the case to open up that exhaust airflow, plan on doing the same to the front. Also completely tucked the I/O panel wiring...basically the power/hdd led, power switch, reset switch and usb since I deleted the eSATA and audio jacks.

I'm ordering yet another PSU, the Kingwin 1000w modular, as well. Once that and the new cooler get here I will be sure to take pics of all the new stuff.

I may use that remote-eject idea, and use the Scout's stealth switch for that. Then I can put the mesh panel over the optical drive and hide it.

Mmm







Kingwin







, they're awesome psu's...and look awesome too.

I pulled out a lot of the unnecessary cables in the front i/o panel, makes it easier to 'cable manage' and all that.


----------



## DeeZaal

Johnny.dot.exe, I don't know if you are aware but the H50 might not come with an AMD bracket, if it doesn't you can order one from the corsair website, the bracket is free but you have to pay $5 shipping charge.

I had to for mine.

They will be shipping these brackets in with the H50 at some point, along with brackets for 1156, just not sure if they are yet, thought I'd let you know incase you don't get one in the box and panic hehe.


----------



## D3vil-Ang3l

can anyone tells me that can ati 5870 fit cm storm scout?


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3vil-Ang3l* 
can anyone tells me that can ati 5870 fit cm storm scout?

No it won't.. maybe with modifications.. dunno, but not stock.


----------



## D3vil-Ang3l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
No it won't.. maybe with modifications.. dunno, but not stock.

okay thanks alot..mayb i'll go for sniper then..


----------



## Enigma8750

Try this too

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...81b339&x=0&y=0


----------



## Mohunky

Woohoo! Should be getting my H50 tomorrow, with another 2x blue LED fans







and some arctic silver 5!

I'm still planning on rewiring all the LED's up to the LED switch on the front panel but after much research I am entirely baffled as how to do it.... so I'll wait until my brother comes back from happy holidays.... Handy having an electrician in the family! Anyone else done this yet?


----------



## elo820

Why are you guys getting the h50? Aren't high air coolers better? That was what I was told


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
Woohoo! Should be getting my H50 tomorrow, with another 2x blue LED fans







and some arctic silver 5!

I'm still planning on rewiring all the LED's up to the LED switch on the front panel but after much research I am entirely baffled as how to do it.... so I'll wait until my brother comes back from happy holidays.... Handy having an electrician in the family! Anyone else done this yet?

hahaha I just ripped all that garbage out of there. The fans that come with the scout are pretty crappy. I don't know if it is possible to wire any other kind of fan the same way though because the fans that come with the scout use the molex connector to power the fan and the little 2 pin to control the led's. I don't know how you would wire any other fan like that but good luck to ya!


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
Why are you guys getting the h50? Aren't high air coolers better? That was what I was told

You were told correctly.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
Why are you guys getting the h50? Aren't high air coolers better? That was what I was told

Water > air.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
Woohoo! Should be getting my H50 tomorrow, with another 2x blue LED fans







and some arctic silver 5!

I'm still planning on rewiring all the LED's up to the LED switch on the front panel but after much research I am entirely baffled as how to do it.... so I'll wait until my brother comes back from happy holidays.... Handy having an electrician in the family! Anyone else done this yet?

gratz too your H50

and shouldn't something like this work?








Just plug it in where the current led's are plugged in and plug the new ones in with one or 2 of these? Tecnicaly that should also decrease the strenght of the light aswell...


----------



## vesley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
Why are you guys getting the h50? Aren't high air coolers better? That was what I was told


the h50 is actually doing quite similar temps as the high end air coolers.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
Why are you guys getting the h50? Aren't high air coolers better? That was what I was told

My personal reasons are:
1) Moves the heat away from the CPU either over a case intake or exhaust
2) H50 is on par or better than quite a lot of air coolers
3) Wont have a massive lump of metal hanging off the main board
3) trying to make the inside of my case clearer and tidy


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vesley* 
the h50 is actually doing quite similar temps as the high end air coolers.

Megahalems is better and costs less...even after buying a fan for it.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
gratz too your H50

and shouldn't something like this work?








Just plug it in where the current led's are plugged in and plug the new ones in with one or 2 of these? Tecnicaly that should also decrease the strenght of the light aswell...

I don't think that will work because the cable that connects to the front I/O panel that controls the led's is a 2 pin, the one you show has a 3 pin. That adapter was specifically made for the fans that came with the case.


----------



## elo820

Ugh.. if it is the same... I feel stupid buying my Noctua


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
Ugh.. if it is the same... I feel stupid buying my Noctua

The Noctua actually isn't a bad choice at all. Check this link out, it compares all the top end coolers.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...&limitstart=15

The Noctua isn't the best, but it certainly isn't the worst.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
hahaha I just ripped all that garbage out of there. The fans that come with the scout are pretty crappy. I don't know if it is possible to wire any other kind of fan the same way though because the fans that come with the scout use the molex connector to power the fan and the little 2 pin to control the led's. I don't know how you would wire any other fan like that but good luck to ya!









hehe thanks









I pulled the crappy fans out of the scout too, I bought a bunch of blue Akasa quiet fans in teh same order as the scout!

Have been thinking something along the lines of running from the original switch wiring into connection blocks. Means pullin all my nice shiny new fans apart tho to rewire the LED's... its not gonna be simple! but thats where my bro comes in







Defo gonna need the help of a pro!


----------



## K10

http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsai...ooler-review/6

check out the chart. Doesn't have TRUE/Megahalems/IFX on it but they're the best air coolers...so yeah.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
hehe thanks









I pulled the crappy fans out of the scout too, I bought a bunch of blue Akasa quiet fans in teh same order as the scout!

Have been thinking something along the lines of running from the original switch wiring into connection blocks. Means pullin all my nice shiny new fans apart tho to rewire the LED's... its not gonna be simple! but thats where my bro comes in







Defo gonna need the help of a pro!

And all that just to be able to turn them on and off lol


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
I don't think that will work because the cable that connects to the front I/O panel that controls the led's is a 2 pin, the one you show has a 3 pin. That adapter was specifically made for the fans that came with the case.

Your probably right.. the cable mess from the IO panel is just too messy can't figure out were any of the Molex, 3pin, 2-pin, what-pins are going too :S


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
gratz too your H50

and shouldn't something like this work?








Just plug it in where the current led's are plugged in and plug the new ones in with one or 2 of these? Tecnicaly that should also decrease the strenght of the light aswell...

Aint gonna be that simple







haven't got the original fans in there. It'll be a complete rewire of the whole lot up to the original switch wiring.

Just counted.... I have 29 blue LED's in my case









and one green one on my mainboard that stands out a little....


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsai...ooler-review/6

check out the chart. Doesn't have TRUE/Megahalems/IFX on it but they're the best air coolers...so yeah.

Still doesn't quite look as good as a megahalems with a 38mm panaflo









ahh... I wish I had the money to buy the mega shadow. oh how it calls to me..


----------



## K10

Here's another link -

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...20,2370-5.html


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
And all that just to be able to turn them on and off lol









haha yeh.... I had wondered if it was worth it.... but know what I'm like at LAN parties and turning the LED's off would be quite a nice feature with all night gaming in mind.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Still doesn't quite look as good as a megahalems with a 38mm panaflo









ahh... I wish I had the money to buy the mega shadow. oh how it calls to me..

Yeah, I know. I'm supporting the fact that high end air coolers are better than the H50. Oh, and yeah...the mega shadow is beautiful.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
haha yeh.... I had wondered if it was worth it.... but know what I'm like at LAN parties and turning the LED's off would be quite a nice feature with all night gaming in mind.

yeah, your right that is kinda nice. But I wouldn't have the patience to do something like that haha


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
yeah, your right that is kinda nice. But I wouldn't have the patience to do something like that haha

Only one way to find out if I have enough patience!! hahaha!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Yeah, I know. I'm supporting the fact that high end air coolers are better than the H50. Oh, and yeah...the mega shadow is beautiful.

Does the Megashadow have AM2/AM2+/AM3 support? or only LGA socket support?

Whould be awsome too have one but not realy prepared too pay the extra for the megashadow and for the bracket thingy


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
Only one way to find out if I have enough patience!! hahaha!

hahaha for sure dude, well good luck with that! I'm going to need some luck for this weekend cause im doing the window mod for my scout but unlike everyone else, i'm going to be cutting a 120mm fan hole in the side. Last time I tried to do it I went into it blindly and I screwed up an hour and a halfs worth of work and I lost 10 bucks worth of plexiglass


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Does the Megashadow have AM2/AM2+/AM3 support? or only LGA socket support?

Whould be awsome too have one but not realy prepared too pay the extra for the megashadow and for the bracket thingy

only LGA 775/1366/1156 support out of the box







. it's like 10 bucks for the AM2/2+/3 bracket.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Yeah, I know. I'm supporting the fact that high end air coolers are better than the H50. Oh, and yeah...the mega shadow is beautiful.

Think a fair bit of personal preference comes into play when it comes to a CPU cooler









Although I still dont like the idea of a massive hunk of metal hanging off my motherboard.... think theory was pretty much settled when a friends cooler fell off at some point between packing the PC and unpacking it at the LAN..

and yes before anyone says it... that shouldn't happen to a properly installed CPU heatsink.... but remember it will be me installing it


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
hahaha for sure dude, well good luck with that! I'm going to need some luck for this weekend cause im doing the window mod for my scout but unlike everyone else, i'm going to be cutting a 120mm fan hole in the side. Last time I tried to do it I went into it blindly and I screwed up an hour and a halfs worth of work and I lost 10 bucks worth of plexiglass









Good luck Behemoth! And may your glass not shatter...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
only LGA 775/1366/1156 support out of the box







. it's like 10 bucks for the AM2/2+/3 bracket.

Darn well just gotta wait till the Rev B lands in Sweden then


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Does the Megashadow have AM2/AM2+/AM3 support? or only LGA socket support?

Whould be awsome too have one but not realy prepared too pay the extra for the megashadow and for the bracket thingy

Nope sorry dude, the mega shadow only supports lga 775, lga 1366, and lga 1156. you would have to buy the adapter. The mega shadow sure is expensive, I'm going to be paying 100+ for mine when I get the money cause im going to by it along with a 38mm fan clip, a panaflo 120mm fan, and a tube of mx-3.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Good luck Behemoth! And may your glass not shatter...

hahaha thanks! I hope not! Otherwise I would be out another 10 bucks!!! GRRR... :swearing:


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
hahaha for sure dude, well good luck with that! I'm going to need some luck for this weekend cause im doing the window mod for my scout but unlike everyone else, i'm going to be cutting a 120mm fan hole in the side. Last time I tried to do it I went into it blindly and I screwed up an hour and a halfs worth of work and I lost 10 bucks worth of plexiglass









hehe good luck with that one dood! Would be good if you can get some pics up after you've done it too. I've learnt so much from this thread alone!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Any fitment issues on our cases with the Xigmatek Dark Knight or the Rosewill FORT120? From the looks of it, those DHT air coolers may actually be better than the DominoLLC and the Corsair H50...for a cheaper price too.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Darn well just gotta wait till the Rev B lands in Sweden then









The rev b just adds a lga 1156 bracket and an extra 25mm fan clip...


----------



## Mohunky

ooo just remembered another mod I've got on the list, which will fit for us blue lighting peeps.... and the green ones (which I'd like to add look kick ass!)

I was thinking of changing the Power and HDD LED's on the front panel from red ot blue. Anyone thats had the panel apart reckon this is possible? or has anyone already done it??


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Think a fair bit of personal preference comes into play when it comes to a CPU cooler









Although I still dont like the idea of a massive hunk of metal hanging off my motherboard.... think theory was pretty much settled when a friends cooler fell off at some point between packing the PC and unpacking it at the LAN..

and yes before anyone says it... that shouldn't happen to a properly installed CPU heatsink.... but remember it will be me installing it










The Mugen 2 is huge but it's the best bang for buck cooler as it has 5 heatpipes and cost less than the Dark Knight and outperforms it. It's also square shaped so you can have fans on all 4 sides if you want. Okay, well back to the point. I put zipties around the ends of the heatpipes(have a look at them, they have weird ends) going through those top holes on the storm scout so the case is reinforcing it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Nope sorry dude, the mega shadow only supports lga 775, lga 1366, and lga 1156. you would have to buy the adapter. The mega shadow sure is expensive, I'm going to be paying 100+ for mine when I get the money cause im going to by it along with a 38mm fan clip, a panaflo 120mm fan, and a tube of mx-3.










should just make your own clips out of steel wire or just use zipties.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Any fitment issues on our cases with the Xigmatek Dark Knight or the Rosewill FORT120? From the looks of it, those DHT air coolers may actually be better than the DominoLLC and the Corsair H50...for a cheaper price too.


nope, both fine. Mugen 2 costs less and outperforms both of em though. Well....costs less in America that is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


The rev b just adds a lga 1156 bracket and an extra 25mm fan clip...










That's for the megahalems. I don't think they'd include AM_ brackets in another revision though.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I put zipties around the ends of the heatpipes(have a look at them, they have weird ends) going through those top holes on the storm scout so the case is reinforcing it.


haha I like it!!!! Simplistic genius'ness!! Do the Zipties not get a bit warm and soft tho??


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


nope, both fine. Mugen 2 costs less and outperforms both of em though. Well....costs less in America that is.


Does it have the DHT style cpu plate like the Fort120 and the Dark Knight? That DHT seems to be really good and even outperforming some of those self-contained cpu water coolers.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


haha I like it!!!! Simplistic genius'ness!! Do the Zipties not get a bit warm and soft tho??


Nah, they're fine. The tips of my heatpipes don't get hot....but then again my CPU's hardly ever at high loads.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Does it have the DHT style cpu plate like the Fort120 and the Dark Knight? That DHT seems to be really good and even outperforming some of those self-contained cpu water coolers.


It's nickel plated like the TRUE.


----------



## K10

off to school now. I'll check back later on.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Nah, they're fine. The tips of my heatpipes don't get hot....but then again my CPU's hardly ever at high loads.


agh... thats cool... you got any photo's of that? DW if not... just being curious.

I'm evil to my CPU, I dont overclock but I do expect a lot from it


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


The rev b just adds a lga 1156 bracket and an extra 25mm fan clip...










hmm... according too a swedish pc forum it will include AM brackets aswell as another fan clip and LGA 1156 brackets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


off to school now. I'll check back later on.


SCHOOL?! im soon of too bed ^^


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


agh... thats cool... you got any photo's of that? DW if not... just being curious.

I'm evil to my CPU, I dont overclock but I do expect a lot from it










I put some up here a loooong time ago but I don't think I got em anymore. I think I deleted em from photobucket. I also don't use my Storm Scout anymore so I can't take a picture for you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


hmm... according too a swedish pc forum it will include AM brackets aswell as another fan clip and LGA 1156 brackets

SCHOOL?! im soon of too bed ^^


Oh, didn't know about the AM_ brackets in the new rev.

It's 10:30 AM ish now in Hawaii. I start at 1 though. I go early to hang out with my friends. Using my friend's laptop now.


----------



## jshay

Just to let people know, If you buy a X-25M SDD you get a Storm Scout for free!









Link

In case anybody was in the market for it


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jshay* 
Just to let people know, If you buy a X-25M SDD you get a Storm Scout for free!









Link

In case anybody was in the market for it









haha I saw that today I was like ***!!!! Where is my intel ssd along with a free friggin storm scout?!?!?!?!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
ooo just remembered another mod I've got on the list, which will fit for us blue lighting peeps.... and the green ones (which I'd like to add look kick ass!)

I was thinking of changing the Power and HDD LED's on the front panel from red ot blue. Anyone thats had the panel apart reckon this is possible? or has anyone already done it??

It should be possible to change the power & hdd leds, the front i/o panel has a quite a lot of room for further mods


----------



## elo820

**** im crying! lol


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


It should be possible to change the power & hdd leds, the front i/o panel has a quite a lot of room for further mods


Amazing!!!! Thanks for the info. I'll see what I can do tomorrow while I put my H50 in


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Ended up having to list my mb / cpu / ram on ebay since I still don't have enough rep to sell on here. Already found a buyer for my red mod kit, geminiII cpu cooler and hiper psu. Ugh, I hate ebay.

I plan on getting the AMD 955 Phenom II CPU, MSI 790fx motherboard, and OCz camo 2 x 2048 DDR3 RAM. After that, all that's left is the video card and my new system will be complete!


----------



## kev_b

Case is modded and ready to move into, should have it finished tomorrow.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Case is modded and ready to move into, should have it finished tomorrow.









Looks awesome.

I did some dremel work to the top of the case, but instead of cutting out a circle I just cut out a square. About the same amount as yours was removed, except my cut-out had corners.









Next mods on my list...

1. Replace side panel window with clear/solid piece.

2. Cut out mesh in front of lower/front fan.

3. Run the stealth switch wiring to the optical drive to use as remote eject button.

4. Cover optical drive with mesh panel to "stealth" it.

5. Put those nexus "beam" adapters on both front fans.

6. Cut some material out of the sides of the HDD cage to open it up to the airflow from the lower/front fan.

7. Remove the plastic crosshair from the lower/front panel.

8. Add a second molex screw-terminal block, but this one will be switched for lights and anything else I'd want on a switch.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Looks awesome.

6. Cut some material out of the sides of the HDD cage to open it up to the airflow from the lower/front fan.


I'm holding off right now on the HDD cage until I see what happens with my temps after get it put together. My temps were not bad to begin with plus I want to see how this air diverter does on the top front fan.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Looks awesome.

I did some dremel work to the top of the case, but instead of cutting out a circle I just cut out a square. About the same amount as yours was removed, except my cut-out had corners.









Next mods on my list...

1. Replace side panel window with clear/solid piece.

2. Cut out mesh in front of lower/front fan.

3. Run the stealth switch wiring to the optical drive to use as remote eject button.

4. Cover optical drive with mesh panel to "stealth" it.

5. Put those nexus "beam" adapters on both front fans.

6. Cut some material out of the sides of the HDD cage to open it up to the airflow from the lower/front fan.

7. Remove the plastic crosshair from the lower/front panel.

8. Add a second molex screw-terminal block, but this one will be switched for lights and anything else I'd want on a switch.


I think you should install a touch switch for that eject button. That would be sweet.


----------



## Mohunky

H50, Arctic Silver 5 and fans ordered..... Collection in approximetely 50 minutes when my local store opens! WHOOP! Play time!


----------



## Xiliii

my Pc has come to the post office ^^ gotta go pick it up soon ^^

Edited: Is finnaly here!!! removed the hdd cage, installed the mobo,psu,memory,cpu and the 5870. missing the hdd,dvd player and the i/o connectors which i may need help with since its my first build and i dont understand jack**** and how the **** do i remove the mesh from the 5.25 drivebays xD

gottem the mesh out now and fitted the dvd and the hdd( in the floppy disk xD)


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
my Pc has come to the post office ^^ gotta go pick it up soon ^^

Edited: Is finnaly here!!! removed the hdd cage, installed the mobo,psu,memory,cpu and the 5870. missing the hdd,dvd player and the i/o connectors which i may need help with since its my first build and i dont understand jack**** and how the **** do i remove the mesh from the 5.25 drivebays xD

gottem the mesh out now and fitted the dvd and the hdd( in the floppy disk xD)

Woohoo 2 of us having a build day!!!

The mesh drive bay covers have lil plastic clips either side, push them outwards and you should be able to push teh mesh out... if I remember correctly.... also if I remember correctly they were a bit fiddly


----------



## Mohunky

Quick update while I stop for a cup of tea









I've got the cooler in an all seems to be good. Fitted it in the drive bays with a push pull set up pulling fresh air into the case, over the radiator an off toward the back of the case. Not fully happy with the dodgy way I mounted it so gonna play again in a bit. Photo's when I'm done.

But I'm well chuffed with the temperature drop!! Tested at idle and under 100% load. Nearly 10 degree drop at idle and had a 16 degree drop under load!!!!







well chuffed!


----------



## Xiliii

Got everything fitted. gonna take some pics when i finish the os install (only got a damn 32x xp :/ )


----------



## Xiliii

HDDrack is out


HD 5870 fitted


HDD fitted in the Floppy disk slot.


Everything is checked and works. so now im gonna do some cable management.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


HDDrack is out


HD 5870 fitted


HDD fitted in the Floppy disk slot.


Everything is checked and works. so now im gonna do some cable management.


Man that is a big assed GPU.... looks good though









Guessin you're never gonna want more than 1 HDD then? lol I got 3 3.5" drives and a 2.5" drive in mine :S


----------



## Xiliii

well just gotta fin another solution then if i want more hdds







lots of space next 2 the fan in the front


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


HDDrack is out


HD 5870 fitted


HDD fitted in the Floppy disk slot.


Everything is checked and works. so now im gonna do some cable management.


Would that HDD rack fit back in mounted the more traditional way, i.e the hard drives are mounted the same direction as the optical drives?, this way you could have 2-3 hard drive bays at the top of the 3.5" rack, and the GFX card would slide in under the hard drive(s)

Does that make sense?

Might have to replace the 140mm fan at the bottom with a 120mm to make it fit though.


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Quick update while I stop for a cup of tea









I've got the cooler in an all seems to be good. Fitted it in the drive bays with a push pull set up pulling fresh air into the case, over the radiator an off toward the back of the case. Not fully happy with the dodgy way I mounted it so gonna play again in a bit. Photo's when I'm done.

But I'm well chuffed with the temperature drop!! Tested at idle and under 100% load. Nearly 10 degree drop at idle and had a 16 degree drop under load!!!!







well chuffed!




















You get better load temps than I do, mine is around 43c at 100% load.

Mind you I did use the stock paste that came on the waterblock.... and I only have 1 fan on atm.

I'll use some proper 'ardcore stuff when I get my cpu upgrade.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeeZaal*


Would that HDD rack fit back in mounted the more traditional way, i.e the hard drives are mounted the same direction as the optical drives?, this way you could have 2-3 hard drive bays at the top of the 3.5" rack, and the GFX card would slide in under the hard drive(s)

Does that make sense?

Might have to replace the 140mm fan at the bottom with a 120mm to make it fit though.


Makes sense to me.

You only need like another inch right? wouldn't there be room to put the HDD rack right upto the front panel, using the space the front fan is currently using, then mount a smaller fan the other side of teh rack that'll fit between the GPU and bottom of the case, pullin air in across teh drives and then to hte gpu??? if that makes sense....


----------



## jarvik7

hello everybody.







hope i'm in the right place- i just stumbled upon this thread last night and thought i might jump in and throw up some photos. i admit i haven't read every post but it looks like some of you have some similar interests and ideas for the case.

i finished my fairly minor cm storm scout mod about 3 weeks ago. i changed all the fans to blue LED w/ working switching (i love the case, but i hate red.) i used ac ryan blackfire 120's, since they have the separate wiring for the LEDs, and "customized" a pair of yate 140's so they could be switched. i also removed the cm storm logo (red again, arghhh!) and sleeved all the case wires, 24-pin, etc (still have some sleeving left, but couldn't wait anymore to get it fired up.)

this is my first build and i know i've still got plenty to learn, but i like the results so far!

anyway, here are a couple of pics:


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarvik7* 
hello everybody.







hope i'm in the right place- i just stumbled upon this thread last night and thought i might jump in and throw up some photos. i admit i haven't read every post but it looks like some of you have some similar interests and ideas for the case.

i finished my fairly minor cm storm scout mod about 3 weeks ago. i changed all the fans to blue LED w/ working switching (i love the case, but i hate red.) i used ac ryan blackfire 120's, since they have the separate wiring for the LEDs, and "customized" a pair of yate 140's so they could be switched. i also removed the cm storm logo (red again, arghhh!) and sleeved all the case wires, 24-pin, etc (still have some sleeving left, but couldn't wait anymore to get it fired up.)

this is my first build and i know i've still got plenty to learn, but i like the results so far!

anyway, here are a couple of pics:

Nice scout dude! I like that crucial ram you got with the leds and that thermaltake cooler. Never seen it in a scout. Nice job!


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarvik7*


hello everybody.







hope i'm in the right place- i just stumbled upon this thread last night and thought i might jump in and throw up some photos. i admit i haven't read every post but it looks like some of you have some similar interests and ideas for the case.

i finished my fairly minor cm storm scout mod about 3 weeks ago. i changed all the fans to blue LED w/ working switching (i love the case, but i hate red.) i used ac ryan blackfire 120's, since they have the separate wiring for the LEDs, and "customized" a pair of yate 140's so they could be switched. i also removed the cm storm logo (red again, arghhh!) and sleeved all the case wires, 24-pin, etc (still have some sleeving left, but couldn't wait anymore to get it fired up.)

this is my first build and i know i've still got plenty to learn, but i like the results so far!


REALLY REALLY nice scout dood







awesome! blue is blatently better than red!









How'd you go about rewiring those LED fans for the switch? I'm about to rewire them to go to the switch.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeeZaal*


You get better load temps than I do, mine is around 43c at 100% load.

Mind you I did use the stock paste that came on the waterblock.... and I only have 1 fan on atm.

I'll use some proper 'ardcore stuff when I get my cpu upgrade.


Agh you should be hitting the same temps if you upgrade the paste and whack another fan on there.

Dunno if that Arctic Silver 5 is the best but I keep hearing people rave about it..... first heatsink change







and think I've got enough silver left for my GPU heatsink


----------



## kev_b

Your case came out great Jarvik7!









I'm uploading pictures for my Scout now, I went GREEN on mine but without a light switch, I wired that up to the CLR-CMOS on my MB.








Cool Scout Album Using a Nexus 120mm BeamAir Fan Adapter on the fan in the 5.25 bays helped drop my cpu temps by 5c, did nothing for my gpu just blowing air over the top, but I am still happy!


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Agh you should be hitting the same temps if you upgrade the paste and whack another fan on there.

Dunno if that Arctic Silver 5 is the best but I keep hearing people rave about it..... first heatsink change







and think I've got enough silver left for my GPU heatsink


What fans are you using on yours?

43c full load on this little cpu is good enough for me atm, It used to run at 55c at full load.

I'll get some ocz freeze when I get my phenom II 965.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Agh you should be hitting the same temps if you upgrade the paste and whack another fan on there.

Dunno if that Arctic Silver 5 is the best but I keep hearing people rave about it..... first heatsink change







and think I've got enough silver left for my GPU heatsink


AS5 is outdated though if you have it, no reason to really replace it unless you're looking for the best OC you can get. The best ones right now are TX3, MX3, OCZ Freeze, MX2, IC Diamond 7, Liquid Metal Pro, some Shin Etsu, and some that I'm probably forgetting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Your case came out great Jarvik7!









I'm uploading pictures for my Scout now, I went GREEN on mine but without a light switch, I wired that up to the CLR-CMOS on my MB.








Cool Scout Album Using a Nexus 120mm BeamAir Fan Adapter on the fan in the 5.25 bays helped drop my cpu temps by 5c, did nothing for my gpu just blowing air over the top, but I am still happy!


Nice, can't wait!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Your case came out great Jarvik7!









I'm uploading pictures for my Scout now, I went GREEN on mine but without a light switch, I wired that up to the CLR-CMOS on my MB.








Cool Scout Album Using a Nexus 120mm BeamAir Fan Adapter on the fan in the 5.25 bays helped drop my cpu temps by 5c, did nothing for my gpu just blowing air over the top, but I am still happy!


Great setup you have there. Any chance you could take some pictures without the flash? I wanted to see what the green fans would look like in a dark environment. Thanks.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Great setup you have there. Any chance you could take some pictures without the flash? I wanted to see what the green fans would look like in a dark environment. Thanks.


Best I can do with a cheap kodak.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Best I can do with a cheap kodak.










Thanks. Your scout looks great. I was thinking of going with green lighting and I think you may have convinced me.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Thanks. Your scout looks great. I was thinking of going with green lighting and I think you may have convinced me.










I like the green, it's not to over powering.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I like the green, it's not to over powering.










Green does look great.... If I hadn't have already put so much effort into going blue I woulda gone for green







mebe next case!

Managed to change the power and HDD LED's to blue







looks awesome! and I go the 2 additional blue fans in the front now.... and finally got round to sorting out my cable management... Just clear up and I'll get some pics up.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Green does look great.... If I hadn't have already put so much effort into going blue I woulda gone for green







mebe next case!

Managed to change the power and HDD LED's to blue







looks awesome! and I go the 2 additional blue fans in the front now.... and finally got round to sorting out my cable management... Just clear up and I'll get some pics up.


Just desodered the red led's and sodered on blue ones?


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Just desodered the red led's and sodered on blue ones?


Yarp







simple as!

Although I think I may have used some super bright ones... its like havin a freakin blue laser coming out the front panel!!! HAHA!!!

hhhmmm... what else can I make blue







I moved it into the lounge so I had more room to work on it, and I've just noticed its making a wicked blue glow/reflection from under the front where theres an opening... mebe more blue light under the bottom somewhere to carry the glow around the case bottom

am I getting a bit too carried away now?!?!

EDIT: PS. I would take some photo's but the fine lady has taken it with her on her night out... pft women!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Yarp







simple as!

am I getting a bit too carried away now?!?!


Have you given any thought to installing blue spot lights on your ceiling aimed at your case?


----------



## DeeZaal

Anyone know if you can get replacement front usb ports?

I tripped over my mouse cable, which happened to be plugged in at the front..... and it bent the port and snapped the plastic guide off inside









I know its nothing major but its really bugging me lol, shiney new scout has a battle wound already!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeeZaal*


Anyone know if you can get replacement front usb ports?

I tripped over my mouse cable, which happened to be plugged in at the front..... and it bent the port and snapped the plastic guide off inside









I know its nothing major but its really bugging me lol, shiney new scout has a battle wound already!


My audio ports burnt out in about 30 minutes....they were working, then the sound started cutting out, then the mic started cutting out, then nothing. The stealth switch stopped working randomly, it's only outputting less than half voltage so it barely lights up the LEDs on one CM R4 fan, not enough power to actually turn the fan. Not sure what happened there.

I'd contact Cooler Master and see if they have the replacement parts, otherwise look in to one of those electronic components websites to see if they sell the raw USB plugs. Allelectronics.com, mouser.com, there's two you could try. AE is my favorite.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Have you given any thought to installing blue spot lights on your ceiling aimed at your case?









haha I'm thinking that is taking it a little too far









but I do have a black BT homehub with Blue LED's and a Razer Lycosa blue LED keyboard







black stuff seems to look good lit up blue, in my opinion.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I currently have 6 Cooler Master R4 120mm blue LED fans, blue power/status light on the mobo, 12" blue dual cold cathode kit, logitech g11 that is illuminated in blue, lol. Blue <3


----------



## kev_b

You people and blue, I just don't know!


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
I currently have 6 Cooler Master R4 120mm blue LED fans, blue power/status light on the mobo, 12" blue dual cold cathode kit, logitech g11 that is illuminated in blue, lol. Blue <3

WOOHOO!!! I got 6 blue 120's too







though they're not R4's cos no one seems to sell them over here... they're akasa and pretty damn silent but dont push anywhere near as much air as the R4's









Never played with Cold cathodes before... they're basically just a strip light kinda effect right?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
WOOHOO!!! I got 6 blue 120's too







though they're not R4's cos no one seems to sell them over here... they're akasa and pretty damn silent but dont push anywhere near as much air as the R4's









Never played with Cold cathodes before... they're basically just a strip light kinda effect right?


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
WOOHOO!!! I got 6 blue 120's too







though they're not R4's cos no one seems to sell them over here... they're akasa and pretty damn silent but dont push anywhere near as much air as the R4's









Never played with Cold cathodes before... they're basically just a strip light kinda effect right?

I'm determined to find a way of getting some R4's over here


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Xoxide.com now ships worldwide, posted that like 10 times in this thread so far.


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Xoxide.com now ships worldwide, posted that like 10 times in this thread so far.









Aye I tried their site a few times, everytime I try to add to basket it tells me the store no longer exists or is closed, something along those lines


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeZaal* 
Aye I tried their site a few times, everytime I try to add to basket it tells me the store no longer exists or is closed, something along those lines

They're officially back in business as of 9-29-09. I just added a case to the shopping cart and it worked.


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
They're officially back in business as of 9-29-09. I just added a case to the shopping cart and it worked.

Yup the cart works now, but the R4's are not available at this time

http://www.xoxide.com/coolermaster-r...fan-green.html


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


haha I'm thinking that is taking it a little too far









but I do have a black BT homehub with Blue LED's and a Razer Lycosa blue LED keyboard







black stuff seems to look good lit up blue, in my opinion.











A set of these next?

http://www.xoxide.com/logisys-blue-a...-speakers.html


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeZaal* 
A set of these next?

http://www.xoxide.com/logisys-blue-a...-speakers.html

Good = blue lights
Bad = they FUGLY!

so no buy









EDIT: By the way, the humming people are getting from the side panel fans is definitely down to the air flow going between the slats/fins. If you hold a sheet of paper infront of the fans blocking the airflow they go completly silent.... perhaps a side panel mod coming up next....


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
Good = blue lights
Bad = they FUGLY!

so no buy









EDIT: By the way, the humming people are getting from the side panel fans is definitely down to the air flow going between the slats/fins. If you hold a sheet of paper infront of the fans blocking the airflow they go completly silent.... perhaps a side panel mod coming up next....

When I first got my case I had 1 fan on the window and I used a filter on the outside but it looked like s**t so I modded my window.


----------



## drunkalien6

Hey kev_b could you give me a link where you got you window. Also the exact size/thickness you bought. I would like to switch out the window i have as well to a pure clear acrylic windows. Cant stand that smoke plastic one the have on it by default.

Also if you would like to know what the CCFL bulb looks like for fun. One of mine fell out so i decided to take a picture of it for some reason.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Does anyone sell side panel windows for the scout, or are you guys just buying square sheets and cutting your own out?


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Does anyone sell side panel windows for the scout, or are you guys just buying square sheets and cutting your own out?


From what I've seen most are doing it themselves,which is what I plan to do hear soon.Don't to much like the default window.Might be a long shot but,the CM store may have something different available or you could check one of the pc mod sites like Crazypc or Xoxide.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Does anyone sell side panel windows for the scout, or are you guys just buying square sheets and cutting your own out?

I cut out my own and I actually just finished it.







I'll post pics on here in a second.


----------



## Behemoth777

Gentlemen, I have finally finished my scout's window. It Is a beaut. I took a piece of plexiglass and cut it to the shape and added a 120mm fan hole to the side for airflow along with a filterRight filter. Please tell me what you guys think! Thanks!






















































Sorry for the crappy pics, I took them with my phone and the white spot is just the flash.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Looks nice. Is the filter on the outside of the fan? If so, where'd you get it? that's exactly what I want to do with mine...clear window with one lower side panel fan since I don't need one pointed at the cpu, and have it filtered properly. Right now I'm running xoxide filters on the insides of the fans, ugh.


----------



## reezin14

Looks good there Behemoth777,get a camera j/k.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Looks nice. Is the filter on the outside of the fan? If so, where'd you get it? that's exactly what I want to do with mine...clear window with one lower side panel fan since I don't need one pointed at the cpu, and have it filtered properly. Right now I'm running xoxide filters on the insides of the fans, ugh.

Here is a link to the fan filters page. They are FilterRight fan filters and they are by far the best.









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=463_92


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reezin14* 
Looks good there Behemoth777,get a camera j/k.









Haha thanks









Yeah this mod did everything I wanted it to which was
a) remove that tint so I could see everything better
b) remove that horrid whining noise that the side fan makes(It is completely silent now!







)
c) Add a fan filter to keep dust out of my case


----------



## Enigma8750

You did great Behemoth.... Very clean work and good look. Rep Up.

By the way.. The EXILIM cameras are very awesome point and shoot cameras.. I would try one of those.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You did great Behemoth.... Very clean work and good look. Rep Up.

By the way.. The EXILIM cameras are very awesome point and shoot cameras.. I would try one of those.











Hahaha thanks dude. Don't worry, I'll take a better pic tomorrow night with my digital camera.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by * 777*


Gentlemen, I have finally finished my scout's window. It Is a beaut. I took a piece of plexiglass and cut it to the shape and added a 120mm fan hole to the side for airflow along with a filterRight filter. Please tell me what you guys think! Thanks!






















































Sorry for the crappy pics, I took them with my phone and the white spot is just the flash.


Looking good Behemoth.

I think I should do mine as well





















, I've been wanting to do it and just havn't gotten around to doing it
















I wanna go with a red uv side panel


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Looking good Behemoth.

I think I should do mine as well





















, I've been wanting to do it and just havn't gotten around to doing it
















I wanna go with a red uv side panel


Haha thanks bro









Yeah I was really nervous about doing it because the first time I did it I screwed it up and shattered it when I tried to do the 120mm fan hole.

Just make sure you think it out before you do it and make sure you have all the right tools and the right place to do it and you will be fine


----------



## K10

Just thought I'd let you guys know that I don't have my Storm Scout anymore. So I should probably be taken off the club member list. I'll still come here as often as I did when I had one.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Haha thanks bro









Yeah I was really nervous about doing it because the first time I did it I screwed it up and shattered it when I tried to do the 120mm fan hole.

Just make sure you think it out before you do it and make sure you have all the right tools and the right place to do it and you will be fine









I probably won't add the 120mm fan hole, just in case I mess it up too...which i probably will knowing me









Meh, I'll have to add a UV Cathode or two (2x 30cm / 4 x 10cm) as well, to give it that extra bit of oomph


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Just thought I'd let you guys know that I don't have my Storm Scout anymore. So I should probably be taken off the club member list. I'll still come here as often as I did when I had one.









good to hear you'll still be coming in here.


----------



## K10

When I put my friend's stuff in my case it looked sooooo good. I'll have him take some pics of what I did today since my camera batteries weren't charged. It looked better than my system did even though I have a black mobo that matches the back. The blue/black just looks soooo nice even though I hate blue LEDs.

Also, there isn't much room on the top of the motherboard tray on the Antec 900 to make a hole for the 4/8 pin connector but I guess you can say the same for Storm Scout. I'll run mine through a CPU retention bracket hole that I cut.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
When I put my friend's stuff in my case it looked sooooo good. I'll have him take some pics of what I did today since my camera batteries weren't charged. It looked better than my system did even though I have a black mobo that matches the back. The blue/black just looks soooo nice even though I hate blue LEDs.

Also, there isn't much room on the top of the motherboard tray on the Antec 900 to make a hole for the 4/8 pin connector but I guess you can say the same for Storm Scout. I'll run mine through a CPU retention bracket hole that I cut.

I hope he likes the case









I didn't have much of a problem running the 4 pin cable around the back and over the top of the motherboard where the top 140mm fan is...though I'm going to have a problem when I run the 24 pin atx cable there as well







, I might just have to 'flaten' the cables out and run spaced under and then tie them up as they come out, it's about a 14cm distance from the 24 pin power connector to the top of the motherboard (damn asus m2n sli board, the layout sucks)


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I hope he likes the case









I didn't have much of a problem running the 4 pin cable around the back and over the top of the motherboard where the top 140mm fan is...though I'm going to have a problem when I run the 24 pin atx cable there as well







, I might just have to 'flaten' the cables out and run spaced under and then tie them up as they come out, it's about a 14cm distance from the 24 pin power connector to the top of the motherboard (damn asus m2n sli board, the layout sucks)

I cut a hole for the 24 pin. can see it well in this pic.









My friend send me one pic of it but it's not of where the LEDs are or anything so I'm not gonna bother uploading it. He'll send me some later though.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I cut a hole for the 24 pin. can see it well in this pic.









My friend send me one pic of it but it's not of where the LEDs are or anything so I'm not gonna bother uploading it. He'll send me some later though.

You're lucky, the mobo you had in the scout had the 24 pin power is on the right had side in the middle, it's so much more better.

I'm thinking I might just swop all my components around between the HAF and Scout...but I like having the SLI setup in the HAF because it's nice and big, and the scout is nice and compact...grrr what to do, what to do.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drunkalien6* 
Hey kev_b could you give me a link where you got you window. Also the exact size/thickness you bought. I would like to switch out the window i have as well to a pure clear acrylic windows. Cant stand that smoke plastic one the have on it by default.

Also if you would like to know what the CCFL bulb looks like for fun. One of mine fell out so i decided to take a picture of it for some reason.


I got my window from Performance PCS
I was in Micro Center the other day and was thinking about added lighting but decided not to, I'm just not into extra wiring if I can avoid them.


----------



## Xiliii

Hmm gotta buy some blue fans after the next payday







got some damn strong blue leds on my mobo... Cm r4 blue led the way i should go?


----------



## kev_b

I had installed a 4 channel fan controller and was fascinated to see what different fan speeds did to the temps on my cpu, I have 1 rear, 1 top and 2 front fans (CM R-4's), starting with a base rpm of 1500 on all the case fans and the cpu @27c. When I upped the rpm's to full speed of 1950 rpm my cpu temp jumped to 31c, so then I backed the rpm's back to 1500 rpm and raised the rpm on each fan to full speed one at a time to see what it did to the temp and no matter what fan I changed the temp went up to 31c. So on my scout and the hardware I find that the higher fan speed isn't the best thing.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I had installed a 4 channel fan controller and was fascinated to see what different fan speeds did to the temps on my cpu, I have 1 rear, 1 top and 2 front fans (CM R-4's), starting with a base rpm of 1500 on all the case fans and the cpu @27c. When I upped the rpm's to full speed of 1950 rpm my cpu temp jumped to 31c, so then I backed the rpm's back to 1500 rpm and raised the rpm on each fan to full speed one at a time to see what it did to the temp and no matter what fan I changed the temp went up to 31c. So on my scout and the hardware I find that the higher fan speed isn't the best thing.

Thats very curious..... might try the same with mine.


----------



## MlbrottarN

I could understand if the temps whould rise when you cranked up the fron fans if you have high ambient but when you crank up all fans meaning that the exhaust fans will increase aswell I'm speachless.... maybe the exhaustfans blow out too much cold air... but that'd be unreasonable aswell... hmm... very odd indeed


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
I could understand if the temps whould rise when you cranked up the fron fans if you have high ambient but when you crank up all fans meaning that the exhaust fans will increase aswell I'm speachless.... maybe the exhaustfans blow out too much cold air... but that'd be unreasonable aswell... hmm... very odd indeed

You could be right about the exhast fans, I dropped the rear and top fans down to 900 rpm's and seen the cpu drop 1 degree..


----------



## Mohunky

Righty, finally stopped messing around with my case long enough to take some more photo's and not arty farty, in the dark, blue glowey ones so you can actually see things this time









Thought some of you that were thinking about getting an H50 might want to see how I mounted it. Used the 5.25" - 3.5" bay convertor and one of the front panels to make a solid mount in the 5.25" bay area then bolted the whole bunch to it.









10,000 zip ties later:



























and my new status lights


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
Righty, finally stopped messing around with my case long enough to take some more photo's and not arty farty, in the dark, blue glowey ones so you can actually see things this time










Thought some of you that were thinking about getting an H50 might want to see how I mounted it. Used the 5.25" - 3.5" bay convertor and one of the front panels to make a solid mount in the 5.25" bay area then bolted the whole bunch to it.









10,000 zip ties later:



























and my new status lights

















Nice mods dude! Rep up!


----------



## DeeZaal

what fan is that mounted uptop mohunky?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeeZaal*


what fan is that mounted uptop mohunky?


was just thinking the same


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


was just thinking the same


That caught my eye to.


----------



## Mohunky

Guessin you all mean the top exhaust fan... in which case its one of these Akasa fans. It was a bloody tight fit!!!

All the other fans are Akasa 120mm ultra quiet jobby's.


----------



## xXNebulaXx

This is my Rig but still need some items
















Have to work on cable management but after its completed
















Pc Specs:
-Amd 3x BE 2.8Ghz
- G. Skill (2x1)gb
- Msi HDMI Micro Mobo
- Byear Fan Controller
Items Left
- G.Skill (2x2)gb
- Wd Caviar Black 500gb
- Silverstone st70f 700w
- CM V8
- XFX Hd- 485 Radeon HD 4850








*I CURRENTLY HAVE A ABS POWER SUPPLY 800w and a 2.5 HDD 40gbs TO TEST OUT THE SYSTEM......NEED SOME ADVICE FOR CABLE MANAGEMENT THUS FAR HIDING IT BEHIND THE HDD BAY*


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Guessin you all mean the top exhaust fan... in which case its one of these Akasa fans. It was a bloody tight fit!!!

All the other fans are Akasa 120mm ultra quiet jobby's.


Cheers fella, but alas......no green version


----------



## xXNebulaXx

Does the Radeon4850 fit in this case(storm scout)


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXNebulaXx*


Does the Radeon4850 fit in this case(storm scout)










yup. I have a 4870 in mine.


----------



## xXNebulaXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


yup. I have a 4870 in mine.


o alrigh koo thanks


----------



## K10

Anyone know how to take out the R4 LEDs?(to replace em)

EDIT: nvm, figured it out.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Anyone know how to take out the R4 LEDs?(to replace em)

EDIT: nvm, figured it out.


How many of the LEDs went bad, and how old are the fans? You got me worried now.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


How many of the LEDs went bad, and how old are the fans? You got me worried now.










There's nothing wrong with em. I just want to change the color







.

Anyone know how to get the R4 out of its casing? I can't get the circle thing in the back out.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


There's nothing wrong with em. I just want to change the color







.

Anyone know how to get the R4 out of its casing? I can't get the circle thing in the back out.


Ahhh ok.

Wouldn't it be easier to just buy new R4 fans in the color you want, and sell the current ones? That's what I did. Ordered 7 R4 fans with my case, then later on I ordered 8 blue R4 fans to take their place and combined the red ones with some red led sticks / red cathode kits / red sleeving kits to make a very nice red-mod-kit, which I recently sold to a friend.









New pics inbound shortly, showing the new all-blue look on my case. Two blue R4 on front, two blue R4 on side, one blue R4 on rear, one blue R4 on top with mesh cut out and one dual 12" cold cathode kit behind the front panel. Two of my new blue R4 fans didn't end up being used for the time being because I replaced the GeminiII dual-120mm cpu cooler with the oem intel cooler until my Corsair H50 gets here. I plan on replacing the power/HDD lights on the I/O panel with blue LEDs, and then adding the smallest blue cold cathode I can find under the top/panel to emit some glow through the panel/around the ports and buttons/etc.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Ahhh ok.

Wouldn't it be easier to just buy new R4 fans in the color you want, and sell the current ones? That's what I did. Ordered 7 R4 fans with my case, then later on I ordered 8 blue R4 fans to take their place and combined the red ones with some red led sticks / red cathode kits / red sleeving kits to make a very nice red-mod-kit, which I recently sold to a friend.










They don't make orange/yellow LED R4's. I'm most likely gonna leave it with red LEDs though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


New pics inbound shortly, showing the new all-blue look on my case. Two blue R4 on front, two blue R4 on side, one blue R4 on rear, one blue R4 on top with mesh cut out and one dual 12" cold cathode kit behind the front panel. Two of my new blue R4 fans didn't end up being used for the time being because I replaced the GeminiII dual-120mm cpu cooler with the oem intel cooler until my Rosewill FORT120 gets here. I plan on replacing the power/HDD lights on the I/O panel with blue LEDs, and then adding the smallest blue cold cathode I can find under the top/panel to emit some glow through the panel/around the ports and buttons/etc.


cool. I'm about to upload pics of my old storm scout with my friend's stuff in it.


----------



## K10

As promised, here they are. Looks much better in person. When I gave it to him last night the SATA data cables were pretty much not visible but I guess he messed with em afterward.


----------



## K10

Also, I took the things that cover the LEDs on the R4.

Right - plastic removed
Left - Stock appearance


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

New pics! Finally got rid of all the red, except for the tiny red LED on the motherboard...will probably put a small piece of electrical tape over that, or color over it with a sharpie. Though, you can barely see it when the blue mb LED is on. Red = power supply on, blue = PC on. May just cover both since they're a bit annoying and cast a beam of light out through the side panel at my face while I'm sleeping with the PC turned on.





































Still need to cut a 24pin hole next to the motherboard so I can better route that cable, plus individually sleeve all of the 24 wires...only about 3-4" of sleeving per wire since they won't be seen behind the panel. Still need to cut out the plastic cross-hair and mesh in front of the front fan, replace the fried stealth switch and fried audio jacks, replace both red LEDs on the I/O panel with blue LEDs, take the cathode kit's power off of the molex and on to a switch somewhere, wire up the stealth switch as a remote eject button for the optical drive, stealth the optical drive with one of the leftover mesh 5.25" bay covers and then replace the side panel window with a clear one with a single 120mm hole and FilterRight filter. Won't be doing any of this for about a month, got a few more things to order.

EDIT: None of the Hiper 880w PSU wiring is routed/tucked right now because it is being sold and replaced with a Kingwin 1000w modular PSU. The wiring on the new PSU will be tucked.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


New pics! Finally got rid of all the red, except for the tiny red LED on the motherboard...will probably put a small piece of electrical tape over that, or color over it with a sharpie. Though, you can barely see it when the blue mb LED is on. Red = power supply on, blue = PC on. May just cover both since they're a bit annoying and cast a beam of light out through the side panel at my face while I'm sleeping with the PC turned on.

Still need to cut a 24pin hole next to the motherboard so I can better route that cable, plus individually sleeve all of the 24 wires...only about 3-4" of sleeving per wire since they won't be seen behind the panel. Still need to cut out the plastic cross-hair and mesh in front of the front fan, replace the fried stealth switch and fried audio jacks, replace both red LEDs on the I/O panel with blue LEDs, take the cathode kit's power off of the molex and on to a switch somewhere, wire up the stealth switch as a remote eject button for the optical drive, stealth the optical drive with one of the leftover mesh 5.25" bay covers and then replace the side panel window with a clear one with a single 120mm hole and FilterRight filter. Won't be doing any of this for about a month, got a few more things to order.

EDIT: None of the Hiper 880w PSU wiring is routed/tucked right now because it is being sold and replaced with a Kingwin 1000w modular PSU. The wiring on the new PSU will be tucked.


Sounds good so far, will be nice to see once it's all modded up and running away smoothly

Meh, I wanna get 3 R4's, but they're like between $15 - $24 each and then you have to add postage as well, grrr. I found one place online which will do them for $20 with postage...which isn't to bad


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Sounds good so far, will be nice to see once it's all modded up and running away smoothly

Meh, I wanna get 3 R4's, but they're like between $15 - $24 each and then you have to add postage as well, grrr. I found one place online which will do them for $20 with postage...which isn't to bad


Does Amazon ship Free Super Saver Shipping to Australia?

edit: nvm...checked for myself.


----------



## K10

Just cut and stripped 24 wires in preparation to crimp them to the pins I bought...but I didn't know crimping tools were somewhat proprietary so now I gotta buy a molex crimping tool.







I'll ask around before spending 20 bucks + shipping just to hook up 24 pins.


----------



## K10

Damn....talk about double post...forgot to upload pics.


----------



## kev_b

Seems to be enough intel on the scout to come up with the top 5 mods that improve your performance so post your top 5 and maybe Enigma will put the top 5 between all club members on the front page. (HINT HINT)
My top 5
1. I opened up the top hole to fit the 24 pin MB connector
2. Remove the plastic grill on the front cover for better air flow
3. Cut out the steel mesh fan grill on the top and bottom fan hole for air flow
4. Add a 120mm fan and Nexus 120mm BeamAir adapter in the 5.25 bay
5. Add a fan controler

By the way, I went back to the clear window, also my light switch mod that I made into a CLR-CMOS came in real handy tonight.


----------



## kev_b

I really have too much time on my hands, should I make my scout a NVIDIA Edition case? Green pin strip in the channel of the front cover, then maybe a logo?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I really have too much time on my hands, should I make my scout a NVIDIA Edition case? Green pin strip in the channel of the front cover, then maybe a logo?









Would look pretty cool.









On a side note, at 100% are those R4's quieter or louder than the stock Cooler Master fans? Thanks.


----------



## Behemoth777

Here are the pics I promised of my new side window I did this weekend taken with my digital camera instead of my phone lol


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Would look pretty cool.









On a side note, at 100% are those R4's quieter or louder than the stock Cooler Master fans? Thanks.


Couldn't say about the stock fans but the R-4 you will hear at full speed, at 1500 rpm you almost can not hear them.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Here are the pics I promised of my new side window I did this weekend taken with my digital camera instead of my phone lol










Your window came out nice







, I still have a tiny crack on my clear window.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Your window came out nice







, I still have a tiny crack on my clear window.


Thanks









How did yours get a crack in it?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Would look pretty cool.









On a side note, at 100% are those R4's quieter or louder than the stock Cooler Master fans? Thanks.


The R4s are louder.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Thanks









How did yours get a crack in it?


I didn't do it, Mr. Drill did.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I didn't do it, Mr. Drill did.










hahaha I guess you need to show Mr. Drill how to be cool


----------



## oxymorosis

Sadly my Scout has to go. I would like to keep it but sadly it doesn't fit the new 5870 gpu and I really don't want to butcher it with a dremel. I'm keeping with the Storm series though, I've got the Scouts bigger brother the Sniper on order. Storm series is just too damn sexy.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oxymorosis*


Sadly my Scout has to go. I would like to keep it but sadly it doesn't fit the new 5870 gpu and I really don't want to butcher it with a dremel. I'm keeping with the Storm series though, I've got the Scouts bigger brother the Sniper on order. Storm series is just too damn sexy.


There are 3 black interior snipers coming out soon...I would've waited.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Yeah, I was reading about some version 2 of the sniper that is supposed to come out. Anyone have links to this info?

Hopefully they release a version two of the scout and fix all the common issues and stupid stuff they did on the first version. It's a good case, but it has its list of downsides.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Yeah, I was reading about some version 2 of the sniper that is supposed to come out. Anyone have links to this info?

Hopefully they release a version two of the scout and fix all the common issues and stupid stuff they did on the first version. It's a good case, but it has its list of downsides.


http://www.cmstorm.com/en/press/releases/17/ There are 3 versions of it on that site.


----------



## quaddragon

Hey guys I have already posted my pictures in the Air Cooling section because I've got 5 fans in my Coolermaster Scout







I took some crappy pictures with my cell phone, anyhow the pics can be found here

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...-have-5-a.html

Can I be in the official Coolermaster Scout Club now? lol. I would welcome any suggestions to hiding the wiring for the video cards, however I don't think I will be able to hide the bottom 12 volt motherboard powersupply cable I have bundled up at the bottom without splitting the stock sheathing they have.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


Hey guys I have already posted my pictures in the Air Cooling section because I've got 5 fans in my Coolermaster Scout







I took some crappy pictures with my cell phone, anyhow the pics can be found here

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...-have-5-a.html

Can I be in the official Coolermaster Scout Club now? lol. I would welcome any suggestions to hiding the wiring for the video cards, however I don't think I will be able to hide the bottom 12 volt motherboard powersupply cable I have bundled up at the bottom without splitting the stock sheathing they have.


I'm sure Enigma will let you in ones he sees your post. I loooove Enermax PSU sleeving. Is your CPU being cooled with a passive heatsink?(meaning there are no fans on it) I'd stash the video card cables behind the hard drive cage(next to the right side panel) so you can't see em and run em through the holes for the hard drive cage mounting. shown in this pic -


----------



## quaddragon

No you may not be able to see it very well but I'm using the Cooermaster Hyper TX3 with its 90mm fan. To be honest its not much better than stock cooling. My Prolima Mega Shadow is otw eta OCT8. The problem I have is where the cables plug into the video cards, and the fact the video cards are so big there is almost no room to route the cables to the back of the harddrive cage and still bring them back out to clip on to the video card.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


No you may not be able to see it very well but I'm using the Cooermaster Hyper TX3 with its 90mm fan. To be honest its not much better than stock cooling. My Prolima Mega Shadow is otw eta OCT8. The problem I have is where the cables plug into the video cards, and the fact the video cards are so big there is almost no room to route the cables to the back of the harddrive cage and still bring them back out to clip on to the video card.


My cord's about 16" and I can do it fine. Yours look long enough to me considering all the bending I see. And grats on the megashadow...that thing's sexy!


----------



## Xiliii

im having some trouble on "hiding" or finding a good solution on the sata power and Sata "info" cables.. any suggestions ( at work so dont got any pictures on this comp)

Edit: PS: my HDD is sitting in the bottom 5.25 drivebay since i removed my hdd cage)

Would it be a solution to fit the hdd under the dvdplayer instead?


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


There are 3 black interior snipers coming out soon...I would've waited.


How can I wait ... I've got a 5870 sitting on my desk right now


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oxymorosis* 
How can I wait ... I've got a 5870 sitting on my desk right now









Cardboard box.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Hey Guys. I did some modding to my case this weekend and wanted to share with you so here is the line up.*

Lian Li computer status window


















Reobus Light and Fan controller Sunbeam 25 watts max

















Airo Cool Streamliner Chrome 140 mm Front fan with Blue lighting.









All together now..










*Also Side fans are running on 7 volts instead of 12. I have almost pure silence*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


im having some trouble on "hiding" or finding a good solution on the sata power and Sata "info" cables.. any suggestions ( at work so dont got any pictures on this comp)

Edit: PS: my HDD is sitting in the bottom 5.25 drivebay since i removed my hdd cage)

Would it be a solution to fit the hdd under the dvdplayer instead?


Put some of that 3m double sided tape on it and stick it anwhere you like. that stuff is so sticky that you can glue your moms car down to the driveway.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Put some of that 3m double sided tape on it and stick it anwhere you like. that stuff is so sticky that you can glue your moms car down to the driveway.


The hard drive's heat might melt the tape and make the residue difficult to remove. Just my thought.

Also, nice job on your mods. I thought the Storm Scout was for your son or something?


----------



## Enigma8750

Not a chance 10. That stuff is not your regular tape. plus its thick enough to provide for an air gap if you four corner it.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Not a chance 10. That stuff is not your regular tape. plus its thick enough to provide for an air gap if you four corner it.


Yeah, I know what it is. Most people just use it for windows but windows don't hit 50C. He could suspend them with nylon but I guess that'd be just as loose. I think he should just by 5.25" hard drive mounting screws. I think scythe makes some.


----------



## Enigma8750

These could be used at the bottom of the case

http://www.amazon.com/Addonics-Drive...4765501&sr=8-1


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


New pics! Finally got rid of all the red, except for the tiny red LED on the motherboard...will probably put a small piece of electrical tape over that, or color over it with a sharpie. Though, you can barely see it when the blue mb LED is on. Red = power supply on, blue = PC on. May just cover both since they're a bit annoying and cast a beam of light out through the side panel at my face while I'm sleeping with the PC turned on.





































Still need to cut a 24pin hole next to the motherboard so I can better route that cable, plus individually sleeve all of the 24 wires...only about 3-4" of sleeving per wire since they won't be seen behind the panel. Still need to cut out the plastic cross-hair and mesh in front of the front fan, replace the fried stealth switch and fried audio jacks, replace both red LEDs on the I/O panel with blue LEDs, take the cathode kit's power off of the molex and on to a switch somewhere, wire up the stealth switch as a remote eject button for the optical drive, stealth the optical drive with one of the leftover mesh 5.25" bay covers and then replace the side panel window with a clear one with a single 120mm hole and FilterRight filter. Won't be doing any of this for about a month, got a few more things to order.

EDIT: None of the Hiper 880w PSU wiring is routed/tucked right now because it is being sold and replaced with a Kingwin 1000w modular PSU. The wiring on the new PSU will be tucked.



Man that think looks great.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Does anyone sell side panel windows for the scout, or are you guys just buying square sheets and cutting your own out?


You know someone could make some extra scratch making custom side panels for members.


----------



## K10

Found some pics of my old Storm Scout build. Pretty much my sig rig before modding the Storm Scout.

Too lazy to upload to photobucket so I'm just gonna upload em through posts.

All of these were before I got my case in. FedEx was being mean...


----------



## K10

Next 5


----------



## K10

Last ones

EDIT: Also.......It looks like 6 hard drives are mountable in the hard drive cage. can someone try mounting one upside-down in the waaay top of it?


----------



## kev_b




----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*












Just add those green pinstripes and you're set.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Just add those green pinstripes and you're set.









I have to first find some green pinstripes, that is the plan though.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I have to first find some green pinstripes, that is the plan though.

Aiming for a CM 690 Nvidia Edition look?


----------



## Enigma8750

Tape off and paper the whole box with blue painters tape and paper bags or newspaper and then leave open the area that you want pinstripes. Paint three coats at 10 minute intervals and then pull the tape. Its fun and it works better than vinyl stripes.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Tape off and paper the whole box with blue painters tape and paper bags or newspaper and then leave open the area that you want pinstripes. Paint three coats at 10 minute intervals and then pull the tape. Its fun and it works better than vinyl stripes.

I got a better idea then painting and it will look even better, I have some of the green acrylic panel left over that's is a dead color match for the emblem. It won't be easy to cut out and shape though.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Hey Guys. I did some modding to my case this weekend and wanted to share with you so here is the line up.*

Lian Li computer status window


















Reobus Light and Fan controller Sunbeam 25 watts max

















Airo Cool Streamliner Chrome 140 mm Front fan with Blue lighting.









All together now..










*Also Side fans are running on 7 volts instead of 12. I have almost pure silence*


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*Hey Guys. I did some modding to my case this weekend and wanted to share with you so here is the line up.*

Looks real nice Enigma. What fans are those on the sides?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Looks real nice Enigma. What fans are those on the sides?

*Apevia Cheapos. Boy they were ugly and I freaked when I got them and then I painted them and felt a lot better.*





































Here are a few more Secrets that I have been Hiding away

1. My SilverStone Clear CMOS Switch over the Video card.

2. My Molex Out card that I LOVE. I plug in my side fans here so its easer to remove the panel with the Fans.

3. The little red Switch hiding under the panel side door access bend is my Light switch for my Cold Cathode Red Tube.


----------



## kev_b

Looks nice Engnima, I expect to see a Tank Turret on top next.








Is that Lian-Li status window also a fan controler?
I was also going to go with that same Clear CMOS switch you have until I decided to use the light swtch on the front panel, I didn't really need it till I put in a sound card, tight fit!
My little NVIDIA theme mod doesn't even compare to your theme mod, If if were to try something like the paint job you did on your case all you would see is running paint everywhere.


----------



## photonmoo

I modded the front I/O panel a bit...added 3 extra buttons.

1.) (Nothing ATM)
2.) Momentary Button to eject the DVDRW
3.) Rectangular Rocker to turn off the cathodes

I cut the one hole a bit tooooooooooo big for the one momentary button, I'll have to sort that out sometime.




































I'm going to do a little extra cable management, I'm happy with the cable tidying I've done so far, apart from the 24 pin cable being visible.

I want to add a red uv window instead of the stock window and add a lcd screen into a 5.25" bay, but I'll mod that so it sits in a spare 5.25" mesh bezel to match the case


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Apevia Cheapos. Boy they were ugly and I freaked when I got them and then I painted them and felt a lot better.*

Here are a few more Secrets that I have been Hiding away

1. My SilverStone Clear CMOS Switch over the Video card.

2. My Molex Out card that I LOVE. I plug in my side fans here so its easer to remove the panel with the Fans.

3. The little red Switch hiding under the panel side door access bend is my Light switch for my Cold Cathode Red Tube.


Can we get some pictures of the inside of your case? Thanks.


----------



## B-roca

wow that key is cool so do you need to insert the key to turn on the pc if so that is awesome!!!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Hey Guys. I did some modding to my case this weekend and wanted to share with you so here is the line up.*

*Here are a few more Secrets that I have been Hiding away*

1. My SilverStone Clear CMOS Switch over the Video card.

2. My Molex Out card that I LOVE. I plug in my side fans here so its easer to remove the panel with the Fans.

3. The little red Switch hiding under the panel side door access bend is my Light switch for my Cold Cathode Red Tube.


The case looks really good, I like it.

I got 2 Clear CMOS switches made up, I just need to decide where I'll put them (Scout & HAF)


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


wow that key is cool so do you need to insert the key to turn on the pc if so that is awesome!!!


Yup, works like a charm







especially when the little ones decide to be inquisitive and push every button in sight, hehe.

Behind the front I/O panel it's friggin cramped...basically ran outter space


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Looks nice Engnima, I expect to see a Tank Turret on top next.








Is that Lian-Li status window also a fan controler? 
I was also going to go with that same Clear CMOS switch you have until I decided to use the light swtch on the front panel, I didn't really need it till I put in a sound card, tight fit! 
My little NVIDIA theme mod doesn't even compare to your theme mod, If if were to try something like the paint job you did on your case all you would see is running paint everywhere.










No The lian li status window is just that. Status. Its basically a bling item unless you are a big overclocker and need 4 different Temps. and an alarm if the temp gets too high. It tells you when the hard drive is running and shows power on and fan speed but I have to hook that up to my Reobus and I'm still working on that little mod still.


----------



## kev_b

Who would of thought so much could be done to such a small case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Yup, works like a charm







especially when the little ones decide to be inquisitive and push every button in sight, hehe.

Behind the front I/O panel it's friggin cramped...basically ran outter space










The key switch is so freakin awesome. I love it. and dont worry about the bite on the grill. find a black piece of plastic and do a fill job on it. no one will notice but you.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Who would of thought so much could be done to such a small case.










Hehe, I know. I've done so much to the Scout and I've basically ignored my other pcs







. The scout wants to be modded, it's a beauty


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No The lian li status window is just that. Status. Its basically a bling item unless you are a big overclocker and need 4 different Temps. and an alarm if the temp gets too high. It tells you when the hard drive is running and shows power on and fan speed but I have to hook that up to my Reobus and I'm still working on that little mod still.


I have a Silver Stone media LCD that does some of that but I don't use it since it's so hard to read viewing from the side.


----------



## photonmoo

I'll get this next hopefully, it's on ebay for like $37 AUD, looks decent.


----------



## photonmoo

What could I use the spare momentary button on the front I/O panel for?

I thought about using it for the reset button, but it's too big for that I think.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Can we get some pictures of the inside of your case? Thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
What could I use the spare momentary button on the front I/O panel for?

I thought about using it for the reset button, but it's too big for that I think.

Any suggestions?









Well I think making it a clear CMOS switch is a good idea but it would be highly accessable and may be hit by mistake. Maybe you can kill two birds with one stone. Find a Plastic cover that you place over the button you drilled funny and cover up the defect and use it as a fail safe clear switch.

Or on second thought replace the bad switch hole with a Bulgin indicator light for something or better yet, install a female Molex plug in that bad drill spot and use it to power sata hard drives externally or to check fans or Lights or anything else you might need 7 or 12 volts DC.









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2487

or this










http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2921


----------



## quaddragon

I must say Enigma I like the look of the new LED readout you got going on. 
With the fan mod to my upper bay adding the 140 to the top bay I have no more room for any fans. Ill be trying to modify my video card cables soon so they don't stick out so much and get some better pictures for sure. ETA is OCT 9 as my Prolima Mega Shadow is inc OCT8


----------



## Mohunky

Case is lookin really good Enigma!


----------



## Mohunky

hehe, unintentionally "rape" tested my PC last night. Decided to join my clan mates on left 4 Dead versus, just getting into the campaign, looked over at my 2nd screen to see SpeedFan and my sidebar both reporting all 4 cores at 93-98% constantly....
Suddenly remembered on top of playing L4D my PC had the following running in the background:

Napster, downloading a whole bunch of songs
Itunes, playing & downloading & syncing my iPod
Tunebite ripping 9 songs at a time
Adobe Photoshop open with a 300mb file sat open in it
Adobe InDesign
Adobe Illustrator
Dreamweaver
FileZilla
Speedfan
CPU-Z
3x Firefox browsers with about 8 tabs in each
Internet Explorer witha couple of tabs
Steam + about 8 chat windows
MS Outlook
MS Excel with about 3 workbooks open
about 6 different windows explorer windows
Vista Aero effect was still running on the 2nd screen despite being in a fullscreen game!??!?!?!?!
and Sodding EA download manager decided that this would be a good time to update a game!!
Probably something I've forgotten...

Anyway... the little Smurf managed to handle it all quite well







(who needs to overclock!?!?!) and quite happy with the fact that my nice shiny scout full of fans and H50 managed to keep the whole lot below 50degrees. With the exception of my GPU which runs stupidly hot anyway, but still this was at quite a pleasent 72Degrees. (Compared to 102degrees when running FEAR2)

I love my PC







not quite so sure it loves me back!?!?! Does anyone else expect quite so much from their machine?

*EDIT* reading that thru again its quite astonishing that my PC didn't go BANG! and almost seems impossible! I'm guessing it just shoved all the inactive stuff into the pagefile and forgot about it????


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
hehe, unintentionally "rape" tested my PC last night. Decided to join my clan mates on left 4 Dead versus, just getting into the campaign, looked over at my 2nd screen to see SpeedFan and my sidebar both reporting all 4 cores at 93-98% constantly....
Suddenly remembered on top of playing L4D my PC had the following running in the background:

Napster, downloading a whole bunch of songs
Itunes, playing & downloading & syncing my iPod
Tunebite ripping 9 songs at a time
Adobe Photoshop open with a 300mb file sat open in it
Adobe InDesign
Adobe Illustrator
Dreamweaver
FileZilla
Speedfan
CPU-Z
3x Firefox browsers with about 8 tabs in each
Internet Explorer witha couple of tabs
Steam + about 8 chat windows
MS Outlook
MS Excel with about 3 workbooks open
about 6 different windows explorer windows
Vista Aero effect was still running on the 2nd screen despite being in a fullscreen game!??!?!?!?!
and Sodding EA download manager decided that this would be a good time to update a game!!
Probably something I've forgotten...

Anyway... the little Smurf managed to handle it all quite well







(who needs to overclock!?!?!) and quite happy with the fact that my nice shiny scout full of fans and H50 managed to keep the whole lot below 50degrees. With the exception of my GPU which runs stupidly hot anyway, but still this was at quite a pleasent 72Degrees. (Compared to 102degrees when running FEAR2)

I love my PC







not quite so sure it loves me back!?!?! Does anyone else expect quite so much from their machine?

*EDIT* reading that thru again its quite astonishing that my PC didn't go BANG! and almost seems impossible! I'm guessing it just shoved all the inactive stuff into the pagefile and forgot about it????

Why would you have all of this running in the first place? Reason for using multiple browsers at the same time? Illustrator AND Photoshop? 3 Firefox's?


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Why would you have all of this running in the first place? Reason for using multiple browsers at the same time? Illustrator AND Photoshop? 3 Firefox's?

Well I'd set all my music stuff going earlier in the evening then moved on to designing something (hence the adobe suite being open and a few other things that I use like Filezilla) and I tend to leave web pages open in tabs and other windows rather than bookmarking them, just leave them there and close them when I'm done with them, plus leaving a window for my girlfriends pages so she doesn't piss around with my pages and lose them







Left the PC for a bit to grab some food, came back, forgot I was designing and just started up steam and L4D.... is pretty much the reasoning behind it all.

and as I said at the begining it was unintentional.


----------



## DeeZaal

Morning all!

Some nice mods going on around here









Daaaayaaam!! Enigma your case looks shexy!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Well I think making it a clear CMOS switch is a good idea but it would be highly accessable and may be hit by mistake. Maybe you can kill two birds with one stone. Find a Plastic cover that you place over the button you drilled funny and cover up the defect and use it as a fail safe clear switch.

Or on second thought replace the bad switch hole with a Bulgin indicator light for something or better yet, install a female Molex plug in that bad drill spot and use it to power sata hard drives externally or to check fans or Lights or anything else you might need 7 or 12 volts DC.









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2487

or this










http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2921


I have a few missile switch covers and toggle switches as well which could be used for a clear CMOS switch (the ones I made use the 3 way switch I took off my sound cathode inverter). The missile covers are big and stick out, so I pulled them off the case









If I put the red uv side window in, I'll most probably add 2x 10cm uv cathodes as well, so i'm thinking I'll replace the spare momentary switch I installed with a on/off switch and use that for the uv cathodes...but then i'll need to find a similiar switch or the same switch that's on/off not momentary.

I saw some magnetic strip switch thingies at the electronics shop...could use that on the side panels and when you pull the panels off, the case lights up too for better visibility or something along that lines, idk...just brainstorming


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
hehe, unintentionally "rape" tested my PC last night. Decided to join my clan mates on left 4 Dead versus, just getting into the campaign, looked over at my 2nd screen to see SpeedFan and my sidebar both reporting all 4 cores at 93-98% constantly....
Suddenly remembered on top of playing L4D my PC had the following running in the background:

Napster, downloading a whole bunch of songs
Itunes, playing & downloading & syncing my iPod
Tunebite ripping 9 songs at a time
Adobe Photoshop open with a 300mb file sat open in it
Adobe InDesign
Adobe Illustrator
Dreamweaver
FileZilla
Speedfan
CPU-Z
3x Firefox browsers with about 8 tabs in each
Internet Explorer witha couple of tabs
Steam + about 8 chat windows
MS Outlook
MS Excel with about 3 workbooks open
about 6 different windows explorer windows
Vista Aero effect was still running on the 2nd screen despite being in a fullscreen game!??!?!?!?!
and Sodding EA download manager decided that this would be a good time to update a game!!
Probably something I've forgotten...

Anyway... the little Smurf managed to handle it all quite well







(who needs to overclock!?!?!) and quite happy with the fact that my nice shiny scout full of fans and H50 managed to keep the whole lot below 50degrees. With the exception of my GPU which runs stupidly hot anyway, but still this was at quite a pleasent 72Degrees. (Compared to 102degrees when running FEAR2)

I love my PC







not quite so sure it loves me back!?!?! Does anyone else expect quite so much from their machine?

*EDIT* reading that thru again its quite astonishing that my PC didn't go BANG! and almost seems impossible! I'm guessing it just shoved all the inactive stuff into the pagefile and forgot about it????


I personally have NEVER pushed my Computer that hard. That is some Multi layered, multi threaded, downloading, uploading, rendering, Webmastering, updating, Porn viewing, Facebooking... SUPERMONSTER...









WORLD RECORD MULI TASKING HERO


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I personally have NEVER pushed my Computer that hard. That is some Multi layered, multi threaded, downloading, uploading, rendering, Webmastering, updating, Porn viewing, Facebooking... SUPERMONSTER...










hahaha lovin the description... I think I'll refrain from being quite so evil to my PC in the future.

I'm terrible for thinkin "agh, I'll need that later so wont close it yet" then never actually closing anything!

Think you'll all be glad to know that I now only have 1 Firefox window, Steam + 1 chat, iTunes and Outlook open







much more managable! still using 8-10% of my CPU tho..... hhmmm Vista sidebar using 4% constant... except its not ACTUALLY doing anything.... bit ghey?!


----------



## hubwub

It's been awhile since I posted pictures of my case. I did some cable management on Sunday.













































Before I fixed up the cables.

I still have yet to take pictures after it's been cleaned up. I'll post pictures of that soon. You can see the rest of the photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/hubwub/...7622397619065/


----------



## kev_b

I still need to sand another 1/8 inch off but this is the look I'm going for.


----------



## K10

Nice.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I still need to sand another 1/8 inch off but this is the look I'm going for.


REALLY nice looking Kev_b.... are you going for a complete nvidia look scout? cos that'd be really cool and look forward to seeing it.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


REALLY nice looking Kev_b.... are you going for a complete nvidia look scout? cos that'd be really cool and look forward to seeing it.


I have a matching colored window, what else is there?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I have a matching colored window, what else is there?


*ATI Fan has passed out*


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


*ATI Fan has passed out*


Should I call you a doctor?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Should I call you a doctor?










It's ok, my mother's a nurse


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I have a matching colored window, what else is there?


urgh i dunno... I forgot oyu mentioned the window...







you put pictures up of that yet?


----------



## Xiliii

Any ideas on how i can clean up the cable mess?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Any ideas on how i can clean up the cable mess?


1: Smaler pics 1900x2600 pixels holy moses....

2: try too pull the cables already in the case a bit more on the backside

3: try route the 24 pin through the back as many others have done

Ps: Love your Powersupply


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Any ideas on how i can clean up the cable mess?


I pulled all mine thru to the back as pictures. Many others have done the same.


----------



## Xiliii

Kk will try the tips i get tomorow ^^ not sure if my 24 pin is long enough xD it was either that one or the 8 pin that was way short..


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


urgh i dunno... I forgot oyu mentioned the window...







you put pictures up of that yet?


Yep, they're up. They're a few pages back. The green is pretty foggy and not too "clear".


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Kk will try the tips i get tomorow ^^ not sure if my 24 pin is long enough xD it was either that one or the 8 pin that was way short..

A lot of us with short 24pin cables end up running it out that lower hole, run it up the back of the motherboard plate and back in through a new hole we cut right next to where the plug goes on the mb. Easy to do with a dremel or rotozip.

The P4/P8 cable can run through that hole at the bottom, then back in through the top of the CPU hole, and plugged in.

All your fan wiring/plugs can be deleted and re-routed if you go with a terminal block, you might want to consider this mod as it is a lifesaver and looks awesome.

All the other cables can be run through that hole at the bottom, then 3m tape or zip tie everything to the back of the motherboard plate using all the cool little spots where zipties can go through. You can also tuck stuff under the bottom HDD from the back, then cover the front of the HDD cage with foam like some of us did.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


It's been awhile since I posted pictures of my case. I did some cable management on Sunday.













































Before I fixed up the cables.

I still have yet to take pictures after it's been cleaned up. I'll post pictures of that soon. You can see the rest of the photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/hubwub/...7622397619065/



That's a good start* hub* but your gonna still have to work on it some more. LOL. Try getting some wire ties and secureing that long one in the front close to the motherboard side of the drive bays. There are places there for wire ties to fit and that will really make it look better.










If you will notice i did not go through the back with my main plug but you can tie it down.


----------



## Enigma8750

I am soo Proud of my Troops. They have TEAMWORK in their Blood. Everyone go have a beer on me.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That's a good start* hub* but your gonna still have to work on it some more. LOL. Try getting some wire ties and secureing that long one in the front close to the motherboard side of the drive bays. There are places there for wire ties to fit and that will really make it look better.










If you will notice i did not go through the back with my main plug but you can tie it down.


I'll take a photo of my case of what it is right now. But I have to get home first. However, I do need to get some wire ties. I can fix on the cable management again this weekend. This cable management thing will be an ongoing project.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Wal-mart has bags of the 5-6" black zip ties for like 2 bucks, in their electrical section where you find the outlets / light sockets / electrical tape / multimeters / etc. Last time I was up there I bought two rolls of electrical tape(regular, UL listed is what you want), two bags of zip ties, a multimeter, a cheap soldering iron to hold me over until I could order new tips for my solder station, and some other odds / ends.


----------



## Mohunky

Cable ties/zip ties rule!!!! I went thru half a bag sorting out my scout







nice and tidy now though, as long as you dont look under the back cover.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea they got those Neon colored ones in the big canister. Its like enough Zip Ties to tie down the Titanic.


----------



## photonmoo

yeah, zip ties, insulation tape, sticky tape, velcro....lol whatever you can found will be useful


----------



## virtuox

just purchased this case last week and it came in the mail today, this case is even nicer in person. Buying a brand new core i5 this next paycheck for $160 at a store in my area, should be a nice build.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I am soo Proud of my Troops. They have TEAMWORK in their Blood. Everyone go have a beer on me.


hahaha YES SIR!!!









and I see my title is scout specialist, that means I'm good at everything right? hahaha


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virtuox*


just purchased this case last week and it came in the mail today, this case is even nicer in person. Buying a brand new core i5 this next paycheck for $160 at a store in my area, should be a nice build.


Have you looked into the i7 860 instead of the i5? Or is that out of your budget range? Because the 860 is a beast of a processor


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virtuox*


just purchased this case last week and it came in the mail today, this case is even nicer in person. Buying a brand new core i5 this next paycheck for $160 at a store in my area, should be a nice build.


Welcome









Should post pics of the builds progress, always interesting to see a fellow scout take form


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *virtuox* 
just purchased this case last week and it came in the mail today, this case is even nicer in person. Buying a brand new core i5 this next paycheck for $160 at a store in my area, should be a nice build.

Look forward to you being part of our Crew.

Today was Promotion day. Congratulations to those of you that recieved promotions. Troops. You deserve them. Great work all of you and Semper Fi do or die. Check page one Roster for promotions and level. Again Congratulations Troops. You are the best team I have ever had.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Look forward to you being part of our Crew.

Today was Promotion day. Congratulations to those of you that recieved promotions. Troops. You deserve them. Great work all of you and Semper Fi do or die. Check page one Roster for promotions and level. Again Congratulations Troops. You are the best team I have ever had.


"Mohunky: Mult-tasking Record holder. Scout Blue Leader Step 3"

YEAH! Check me!


----------



## photonmoo

Hehe i got 
Quote:



Photonmoo: Aussie Hottie Acquisition Expert Step 4


 , I should thank the wifey for that


----------



## photonmoo

My next 'mod' will be the side window in uv red, i'll add 2-4x 10cm uv cathodes in as well, but I'll remove them from their casing and hide them away like I did with the 30cm red & 10cm green cathodes (I didn't remove them from their casings) I have in the case atm.

I ordered a 24pin atx extension cable (I was going to extend the cables myself using an old psu, but it's too much of a mission...so i'll rather spend the $10) and sleeve that in either uv red or black.

And...I have to think of more ideas still


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Today was Promotion day. Congratulations to those of you that recieved promotions. Troops. You deserve them. Great work all of you and Semper Fi do or die. Check page one Roster for promotions and level. Again Congratulations Troops. You are the best team I have ever had.


aah that explains the Number this and that...

Quote:



MlbrottarN: Explosive Ordinance Scout Step 2



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


"Mohunky: Mult-tasking Record holder. Scout Blue Leader Step 3"


Laugh of the day ^^


----------



## Mohunky

LOVE IT... My PC managed to handle all that crap running the other day but now I come to burn some tunes to CD and the lil fecker folds over!!!


----------



## kev_b

The final product, The Cooler Master Storm Scout NVIDIA Edition.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


The final product, The Cooler Master Storm Scout NVIDIA Edition.










Sexy!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Sexy!










I just wanted to be diffrent


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I just wanted to be diffrent










You certainly are... 
is it just me or does it remind you of the http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=347240 ?

*Passes out again*


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


You certainly are... 
is it just me or does it remind you of the http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=347240 ?

*Passes out again*


No! Mine is cooler!















MlbrottarN, you should see somebody about that passing out all the time, it could be serious.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I personally have NEVER pushed my Computer that hard. That is some Multi layered, multi threaded, downloading, uploading, rendering, Webmastering, updating, Porn viewing, Facebooking... SUPERMONSTER...









I thought I was being evil when I was running Crysis, GTA IV, and my SuperC video encoding at once...

What pretty much happened was I was playing around on Crysis with Super C in the background (not much lag, surprisingly) when my friend came over. He ended up running GTA IV on top of all that (had minimized Crysis when he came over so he wouldn't f*** up my game).

It stuttered a bit in GTA IV during the CPU intensive moments, such as when two cars would smash into each other, but overall handled the game quite well. I treated the beauty to a day of non-usage as a way to say sorry.

Then promptly started her up for a 16 hour gaming post-midterm blowout the next night


----------



## dkev

I need to cut that plastic out on the lower bezel. I love the Cooler Master R4's.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I need to cut that plastic out on the lower bezel. I love the Cooler Master R4's.









GREEN!! I'm into green myself, looks nice dkev.


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. I just finished re-doing my cables. I re-routed most of the cables, but the 24 pin and 8 pin cpu cable I couldn't do any better. I didn't want to remove the motherboard to route the cpu power cable underneath, so for now I have it under the video card. When I get a new CPU cooler, I'll put it underneath. As for the ATX cable, I need to get a dremel to make a hole near it, so I'll wait until I have to remove the motherboard. I know it's not a great job, but I think it's much better than before. Does anyone have any other tips? Right now there are a lot of molex wires, but I plan to do the junction box mod later on, or connect new fans directly to the motherboard. What do you guys think so far?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Hey everyone. I just finished re-doing my cables. I re-routed most of the cables, but the 24 pin and 8 pin cpu cable I couldn't do any better. I didn't want to remove the motherboard to route the cpu power cable underneath, so for now I have it under the video card. When I get a new CPU cooler, I'll put it underneath. As for the ATX cable, I need to get a dremel to make a hole near it, so I'll wait until I have to remove the motherboard. I know it's not a great job, but I think it's much better than before. Does anyone have any other tips? Right now there are a lot of molex wires, but I plan to do the junction box mod later on, or connect new fans directly to the motherboard. What do you guys think so far?


























If you will zip tie a lot of those loose cables you got a nice build. That is a power build you got there.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I need to cut that plastic out on the lower bezel. I love the Cooler Master R4's.









I am Green with ENVY


----------



## ROM3000

Thanks enigma. I'll zip tie those molex and other stray wires. Any idea for the SATA connectors? Because the input on the motherboard is so high, I couldn't really string them down out of the way. Right now they're just inside the drive cage.


----------



## jorre

@ all

please give me the size front panel cm scout?


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
If you will zip tie a lot of those loose cables you got a nice build. That is a power build you got there.

Also I bought a 6pin? connector (the power connector in the upper left) extender that allowed me to run that behind the mobo tray. You psu is pretty much like mine, I have the fatl1ty version. I was able to run every single cable behind the tray.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Thanks enigma. I'll zip tie those molex and other stray wires. Any idea for the SATA connectors? Because the input on the motherboard is so high, I couldn't really string them down out of the way. Right now they're just inside the drive cage.



Those Sata wires are tough. You have to be gentle with them. I just usually put some wire loom on them then make the two or three into one by wire tieing all of them together piggy back style. For your case I would use some black wire loom.

Check out this site. They are as good as Newegg about getting their stuff out and they pack really nice an the prices are good. Most of all they have tons of stuff.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...4f4df42a8f4cb5


----------



## Enigma8750

dkev..... Your Avatar looks like he is Holding the Eternal TOKE. Eveytime I see it I keep looking for him to exhale a big cloud of white smoke and then bend over and start coughing his Nxxs off.
BTW this stuff looks great for all you green machines out there.


----------



## K10

For my case I'm gonna paint the interior matte black with satin or matte clear coat over it. I'll have 5 120mm fans with orange LEDs. I'll have a white gloss exterior with either satin or gloss clear over it and will have orange accents such as the expansion slot covers, fan grills, hard drive cages, etc. I have wired black wire for my interior wiring for my 24-pin connector, 8 pin connector and 6 pin connector....though I plan on buying 2 of the following colors and rewire my 8 pin and 6 pin to make the color scheme a bit nicer:
*Red
White
Yellow

Which of the 2 above colors should I buy? *


----------



## Enigma8750

yellow and red with the black. IF you are going with a lot of white then use the white to keep it in mode.


----------



## virtuox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Have you looked into the i7 860 instead of the i5? Or is that out of your budget range? Because the 860 is a beast of a processor










Well the Microcenter by me is selling the i7 860 for $229.99 so i'm thinking of either getting that or the i5, but the i5 is cheaper at $159.99 and will pretty much handle everything I throw at it and then some.

I do encode HD video from time to time but the i5 should be plenty good. I am undecided on the P55 motherboard that I want to choose, either the Asus P7P55D Pro or the EVGA P55 SLI.

I like the EVGA because its all black but its $200, so a little more than i wanted to spend, it would be paired with a Vapor-x Radeon 4890 and either the i5 750 or the i7 860.


----------



## quaddragon

Hey Enigma and gang, Since I have my Mega Shadow coming in tomorrow I was thinking about painting or maybe getting someone to airbrush an Autobots or Decptacon symbol on the side of my base without the window. I noticed that Enigma had a killer paint job on his. Are there any Dos and Don't s as far as going about this? Any particular paint I should use? Is airbrushing worse or better? lol Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


I need to cut that plastic out on the lower bezel. I love the Cooler Master R4's.










It's looking really nice, green works well with the Scout


----------



## photonmoo

I ordered a couple of Red R4's, 24pin extension, 5m of black sleeving (CC Pet), Red UV acrylic and black anti vandal switches









Picked up a few other goodies in town today...more modding to come, w00ts


----------



## jorre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jorre* 
@ all

please give me the size front panel cm scout?

please answer my question...


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jorre* 
please answer my question...









be more specific.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *virtuox* 
Well the Microcenter by me is selling the i7 860 for $229.99 so i'm thinking of either getting that or the i5, but the i5 is cheaper at $159.99 and will pretty much handle everything I throw at it and then some.

I do encode HD video from time to time but the i5 should be plenty good. I am undecided on the P55 motherboard that I want to choose, either the Asus P7P55D Pro or the EVGA P55 SLI.

I like the EVGA because its all black but its $200, so a little more than i wanted to spend, it would be paired with a Vapor-x Radeon 4890 and either the i5 750 or the i7 860.

Well, the i5 does lack the hyper threading and doesn't perform nearly as well as the i7 860. Reviews have shown that the i7 860 even out performs the i7 920 in most cases except for the lack of triple channel memory. I would say go with the i7 860, it's IMO a way better processor. And as far as which board to choose, I would say go with the asus if your on a tighter budget. Because if you compare feature to feature, the asus board is just as good but for a lower price tag because evga thinks that they are untouchable right now and can charge whatever they please for their mobo's. Just one man's opinion though.. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tattoo

Hey all. Just joined the club. For now I moved my old stuff into it (asus a8n-sli mobo, opteron 165, zahlman hs). I'm ordering the new system components in the next few weeks.

I LOVE the case. So quiet, so sleek.

Now for the question. I'm looking at new hs's. Will the Thermalright TRUE black 120 fit in here without issue? At least with one fan, though I'd prefer to go with two.


----------



## quaddragon

It will fit with no fan in the top window fan no problem.


----------



## Tattoo

Assuming you're saying I'd have to pull out the top mounted 140mm fan? Will it mount up/down with just one fan pushing air from the bottom to the top and leaving the top 140mm fan in place?

Also, any other suggestions for a HS are greatly appreciated. I'm in the process of looking that up now, but advice from other Scout owners is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tattoo*


Assuming you're saying I'd have to pull out the top mounted 140mm fan? Will it mount up/down with just one fan pushing air from the bottom to the top and leaving the top 140mm fan in place?

Also, any other suggestions for a HS are greatly appreciated. I'm in the process of looking that up now, but advice from other Scout owners is greatly appreciated!


He means you cant have a fan in the top slot of youre SIDE Window. Not the top fan wich is already mounted


----------



## Tattoo

Ahhh! I don't think that'd be a problem. Nice, thank you for the clarification.

So will the TRUE Black mount aiming towards the back, or only towards the top? This should be my final question, unless someone chimes in with advice on other coolers. lol


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tattoo*


Ahhh! I don't think that'd be a problem. Nice, thank you for the clarification.

So will the TRUE Black mount aiming towards the back, or only towards the top? This should be my final question, unless someone chimes in with advice on other coolers. lol


No problem ^^

I have no idea of that sry, since im not sure how big it is and dont like to advise about things im unsure of.

The Prolimatech Megahalem, and prolimatecg Mega Shadow ( Megahalem in black and got the 1156 bracket standard, for the Megahalem you gotta be sure its revision B) is one of the best air cooled cpu coolers you can get with the TRUE not far behind if i remeber corectly

(havent Checked what cpu you are gonna get)


----------



## quaddragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tattoo*


Ahhh! I don't think that'd be a problem. Nice, thank you for the clarification.

So will the TRUE Black mount aiming towards the back, or only towards the top? This should be my final question, unless someone chimes in with advice on other coolers. lol


Horizontal or vertical mounting is a personal choice and more limited to the motherboard / ram combo vs the case. I personally would go with Horizontal and some low profile ram. If you go with vertical you might end up blocking 1 ram slot reguardless of how tall the heat spreaders are on your ram. Also you might want to look into a Prolimatech Megahalem as an alternate CPU cooler Its the prime competition for the TRUE atm. I like the way it mounts vs the TRUE.


----------



## mcbowler

In the club in a few days! I might need some help with 5870 installation.. it's 11 inches and that equals 1/2 inch too big. I doubt it will stop me an my Dremel.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcbowler*


In the club in a few days! I might need some help with 5870 installation.. it's 11 inches and that equals 1/2 inch too big. I doubt it will stop me an my Dremel.


I have removed the HDD cage so it fits... just drill out the four bottom rivets and cut of the top ones with the dremmel

Edit: Posted some pics of it in this thread

Drill out at the spots as i did.. use a Drill bit thats abit bigger or same size as the center of the rivet.


Then you gotta cut of the top rivets with the tool you are using from the inside of the HDD Cage, when thats done you gotta use some force to pull it out to the side. The cage will be abit skewed when its out but thats one easy jobb to fix if you someday want to fit it back inn.

And just to make every one clear. you cant get the 5870 in the 5.25" drivebay since it needs 2 Extension ports on the back of the case since its Frecking huge. And its only the highest Extension port that is elevated high enough to get anything into the 5.25 Drivebays

And this is how it looks like


My HDD Solution


----------



## jorre

this my cm storm scout..























































please give your opinion to me about my cm storm scout,so i can improve n mod..









sign me up please...


----------



## K10

good job


----------



## Xiliii

Great cable Management!!! only thing i dont like is the side fan... just not my likeing the look of it


----------



## photonmoo

Looking really nice Jorre, nice job on the cable management. PSU and side window fan looks snazzy as well


----------



## DeeZaal

hahaha someone on ebay wants Â£8.16 PLUS Â£18.85 for a red coolermaster R4!!!

That's Â£27.01....or $42.93...... for a goram fan!


----------



## quaddragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


Hey Enigma and gang, Since I have my Mega Shadow coming in tomorrow I was thinking about painting or maybe getting someone to airbrush an Autobots or Decptacon symbol on the side of my base without the window. I noticed that Enigma had a killer paint job on his. Are there any Dos and Don't s as far as going about this? Any particular paint I should use? Is airbrushing worse or better? lol Any suggestions would be welcome.


quick bump for my Air Brushing / paint job any ideas?


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeZaal* 
....for a goram fan!

heh, firefly/serenity fan?


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


quick bump for my Air Brushing / paint job any ideas?


If you were in the UK I could put you onto an amazing airbrush artist.

If you fancied doing some airbrushing yourself, Games Workshop have started selling an airbrushing kit for their paint range and I've seen some kick ass spray jobs with them. Dont know about the paint though as its designed for models, it'd definitely need laquering. I'd see the games workshop airbrush as a tool for a 1 off or infrequent jobs as you have to buy compressed air cans, for doing alot of airbrushing might as well get a proper kit with compressor for not much more.

For doing specific graphics/icons/logo's that need sharp edges stencils are the way to get it done, can make these yourself with a home printer some card or any lo-tac sticky paper and a knife.

Dunno if any of that helps, think i've just started spouting off random crap now!


----------



## quaddragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


If you were in the UK I could put you onto an amazing airbrush artist.

If you fancied doing some airbrushing yourself, Games Workshop have started selling an airbrushing kit for their paint range and I've seen some kick ass spray jobs with them. Dont know about the paint though as its designed for models, it'd definitely need laquering. I'd see the games workshop airbrush as a tool for a 1 off or infrequent jobs as you have to buy compressed air cans, for doing alot of airbrushing might as well get a proper kit with compressor for not much more.

For doing specific graphics/icons/logo's that need sharp edges stencils are the way to get it done, can make these yourself with a home printer some card or any lo-tac sticky paper and a knife.

Dunno if any of that helps, think i've just started spouting off random crap now!


If I have any airbrush work done, I think I have found a local artist that does it with acrillic pant and seals it with a clear coat. I have found the picture I want and sent him some via email. I am waiting to hear back what it might cost. I was gonna do the Autobots or decpticon but now Im thinking about doing the villian out of a new movie called "9" the main badguy is a computer called "The-Machine" which is where I got my theme idea for this machine. Guess we will see what he wants to charge.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


Hey Enigma and gang, Since I have my Mega Shadow coming in tomorrow I was thinking about painting or maybe getting someone to airbrush an Autobots or Decptacon symbol on the side of my base without the window. I noticed that Enigma had a killer paint job on his. Are there any Dos and Don't s as far as going about this? Any particular paint I should use? Is airbrushing worse or better? lol Any suggestions would be welcome.



BTW this is a Wallpaper of the Transformer 2 Autobots Logo









If your going with this one then buy Duplicolor Yellow and brown

first cut out your pattern and then spray yellow and then with a tooth pic cut the little scratches in the face that are there and then spray a really fast and lite coat of brown over the yellow maybe once and or twice but dont cover your yellow too much.




























If you are going for the last one it will be the easiest. First copy this into a paint program and make it the size you want. Then cut all the black part away use some tape on the back of the paper to put it where you want on the case. Then Spray with White... Really lite coats with Auto duplicolor paint or air brush. If you are using the can remember to test the spray pattern on a dark material so you can see if it bubbles on you. White is really hard to spray and is better air brushed but it you can do it with duplicolor can automotive spray paint from the autoparts store. Get White purple blue and black.

Sequence best if airbrushed but can will work too.
White
Purple 
White
Blue 
White
Black
try it once on a piece of card board first to get you pattern right and then take a deep breath and spray the case. Go with quick and thin strokes. and don't get into a hurry. I love the second one but you would have to do some really artistic airbrusing for that one. The first one is easy too. Same procedure.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Also I bought a 6pin? connector (the power connector in the upper left) extender that allowed me to run that behind the mobo tray. You psu is pretty much like mine, I have the fatl1ty version. I was able to run every single cable behind the tray.









you should flip that psu around so we can see that cool red led


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
you should flip that psu around so we can see that cool red led









Not sure how that would look with all the green fans.


----------



## Xiliii

Crap... just found out that i cant have the megahalem mounted to push/pull to the back since it then wil block atleast 1 ram spot : / Seems to be a problem with alot of the 1156 mobos since the ram is moved way to close to the CPU :/

Heres a pic of it on the type of mobo i got
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/5...sip55gd651.jpg

So whats my alternatives that would fit in my Scout? im thinking of going for th Corsair HD50


----------



## quaddragon

Yup, but its no big deal if you only use 2 dimms. the MSI p55 boards actually require you to mount your memory in slots 2 and 4.


----------



## quaddragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
BTW this is a Wallpaper of the Transformer 2 Autobots Logo









If your going with this one then buy Duplicolor Yellow and brown

first cut out your pattern and then spray yellow and then with a tooth pic cut the little scratches in the face that are there and then spray a really fast and lite coat of brown over the yellow maybe once and or twice but dont cover your yellow too much.




























If you are going for the last one it will be the easiest. First copy this into a paint program and make it the size you want. Then cut all the black part away use some tape on the back of the paper to put it where you want on the case. Then Spray with White... Really lite coats with Auto duplicolor paint or air brush. If you are using the can remember to test the spray pattern on a dark material so you can see if it bubbles on you. White is really hard to spray and is better air brushed but it you can do it with duplicolor can automotive spray paint from the autoparts store. Get White purple blue and black.

Sequence best if airbrushed but can will work too.
White
Purple
White
Blue
White
Black
try it once on a piece of card board first to get you pattern right and then take a deep breath and spray the case. Go with quick and thin strokes. and don't get into a hurry. I love the second one but you would have to do some really artistic airbrusing for that one. The first one is easy too. Same procedure.

Wow big quote, Did you have to sand and prime the side of your case before you painted it, or is the texture of the case allready OK to paint over?


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Crap... just found out that i cant have the megahalem mounted to push/pull to the back since it then wil block atleast 1 ram spot : / Seems to be a problem with alot of the 1156 mobos since the ram is moved way to close to the CPU :/

Heres a pic of it on the type of mobo i got
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/5...sip55gd651.jpg

So whats my alternatives that would fit in my Scout? im thinking of going for th Corsair HD50

Thats a bit ghey!

I've got the Corsair H50 and would recommend it. I found a 16 degree temperature drop under load! wrote a post about it a few pages back. you can also fit the radiator with a push/pull setup in the 5.25" bays if you only have 1 optical drive, which leaves loads of room inside the case.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Crap... just found out that i cant have the megahalem mounted to push/pull to the back since it then wil block atleast 1 ram spot : / Seems to be a problem with alot of the 1156 mobos since the ram is moved way to close to the CPU :/

Heres a pic of it on the type of mobo i got
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/5...sip55gd651.jpg

So whats my alternatives that would fit in my Scout? im thinking of going for th Corsair HD50

Maybe go for a TRUE 120 / MUGEN / DARK KNIGHT... ?


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


Yup, but its no big deal if you only use 2 dimms. the MSI p55 boards actually require you to mount your memory in slots 2 and 4.


Only Got 4gb now but upgrading to 8gb and then i wil get a problem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Thats a bit ghey!

I've got the Corsair H50 and would recommend it. I found a 16 degree temperature drop under load! wrote a post about it a few pages back. you can also fit the radiator with a push/pull setup in the 5.25" bays if you only have 1 optical drive, which leaves loads of room inside the case.


Then il have to get another solution on the HDD since its in the lowest 5.25" bay.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Maybe go for a TRUE 120 / MUGEN / DARK KNIGHT... ?


How are they size wise? aint them kinda big too? well i can always mount em Pushing/Pull to the top but that aint the best way since the "Grid" blocks to much air and dont want to Cut that out


----------



## photonmoo

the mugen is 4 sided so that can help with the push and pull either horizontal or vertical..., maybe turn yours vertically?


----------



## quaddragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Only Got 4gb now but upgrading to 8gb and then i wil get a problem

Then il have to get another solution on the HDD since its in the lowest 5.25" bay.

How are they size wise? aint them kinda big too? well i can always mount em Pushing/Pull to the top but that aint the best way since the "Grid" blocks to much air and dont want to Cut that out


They are just as bad as the Mega in that aspect I have looked. Its the poor design of the 1156 motherboards. As for upgrading to 8 gigs down the road, I would suggest either switching ram kits and go with a low profile kit or go to 4 gig dimms. and move the 2 gig dimms to another system a year down the road.


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Then il have to get another solution on the HDD since its in the lowest 5.25" bay.


You don't need to mount the H50 at the front within the 5.25" bays, it can be mounted on the rear exhaust port. Tests have shown that having it mounted at the rear with a push/pull setup exhausting air out of the case resulted in better temps than having it drawing air in from outside.

I put this down to no airflow restriction from having to suck through grills/filters etc.

That is just a guess though.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeZaal* 
You don't need to mount the H50 at the front within the 5.25" bays, it can be mounted on the rear exhaust port. Tests have shown that having it mounted at the rear with a push/pull setup exhausting air out of the case resulted in better temps than having it drawing air in from outside.

I put this down to no airflow restriction from having to suck through grills/filters etc.

That is just a guess though.

I'm guessing if a case is set up like mine (4 fans pushing air in and only 2 pulling it out) the air is gonna wanna be pushing through there anyway so the fans are more of helping it on its way rather than pulling it.

But then air flow can do some weird things at times

Anyway, I got nearly a 20degree drop with my H50 in the front over my stock cooler so dont see much point trying it at the back for a few extra degrees.... unless I try a little of that overclocking malarky you guys keep raving about


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


I'm guessing if a case is set up like mine (4 fans pushing air in and only 2 pulling it out) the air is gonna wanna be pushing through there anyway so the fans are more of helping it on its way rather than pulling it.

But then air flow can do some weird things at times

Anyway, I got nearly a 20degree drop with my H50 in the front over my stock cooler so dont see much point trying it at the back for a few extra degrees.... unless I try a little of that overclocking malarky you guys keep raving about










Why can't you just use the xigmatec 1283 in that case. Im sure you can push pull with that one too with zipties on one side.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Why can't you just use the xigmatec 1283 in that case. Im sure you can push pull with that one too with zipties on one side.


or he could get the xigmatek balder as it has mounting for 2 fans and provides the necessary mounting hardware. not on newegg yet though







.


----------



## Enigma8750

Xigmatek Balder

Taiwanese company, Xigmatek introduced a new Balder SD1283 CPU cooler, it is an improved version of the Dark Knight model. It is like its elder brother, Xigmatek Balder SD1283 cooler has dimensions of 120 x 50 x 159 mm, it is made in the form of the tower and is equipped with HDT (Heat-pipes Direct Touch) technology. This means are all three of its 8 mm heatpipes have direct contact with the processor.

Xigmatek Balder SD1283 CPU cooler has a base with a mirror coating, improves the quality heatpipes, a block of aluminum ribs and a side 120 mm fan, whose speed is governed from 1000 to 2200 RPM (rotations per minute). The level of outbound noise does not exceed 28 dBA (decibels acoustic). The new cooler supports a variety of sockets, including Intel LGA 1366, LGA 1156, LGA 775 and AMD AM3, AM2 and AM2. The package includes a bolt-thru kit for the LGA sockets, and enough rubber rivets to let you attach two fans.









STELLAR Idea K10...


----------



## DeeZaal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


I'm guessing if a case is set up like mine (4 fans pushing air in and only 2 pulling it out) the air is gonna wanna be pushing through there anyway so the fans are more of helping it on its way rather than pulling it.

But then air flow can do some weird things at times

Anyway, I got nearly a 20degree drop with my H50 in the front over my stock cooler so dont see much point trying it at the back for a few extra degrees.... unless I try a little of that overclocking malarky you guys keep raving about










Yes mate but Xilii removed his hard drive bay to fit his 5870, and has his hard drive mounted in the 5.25" to 3.5" bay adapter, therefore the H50 rad/fan setup wont fit in the front without him having to figure out where to put the hard drive.

Hence why I mentioned about it being mounted on the rear


----------



## Enigma8750

Here guys.. If we are going to start modding out our Hard Drive Bays then we need to consider this as a possible solution.
















http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24384

Ohhh.. and Add this too.. You will need this for your HDD Mount and silencers

Lian Li Deluxe Computer Assembly Hardware Kit for NEW V-Series









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24640

Silverstone TJ07 Replacement Hard Drive Rack










Genuine Silverstone TJ07 replacement removable hard drive rack. Or use it for your own DIY case! Comes with sliding rack and mounting base plate.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=4406

I think that the Silverstone TJ07 would be the best solution since it bolts on via Fan Screws and you can install a Big FAT SERVER FAN in there if you choose to.
This is one of My Favorite pages on the net for modding

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ndex&cPath=130

And don't Forget This Handy Piece of Hardware... Can't get them in the Cars anymore but you can with your computer...









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23718


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*









[/CENTER]


CIGGARET LIGHTER?! WHAT IN THE NAME OF ZARQUON!

And yes... Zip Ties ftw!! 
Got 3 tied too my volume control to my headset cause well If I don't apply preasure too it the sound only comes too half my headset


----------



## Tattoo

hahaha! I have a cigarette lighter/cup holder in my old case, a Thermaltake Armor. Hell, the thing has 11 front bays. Had to find SOMETHING to put in 'em. Lighter worked like a charm. Perfect for those times my wife walked off with my lighter! Thinking I might have to throw it in the scout now!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tattoo*


hahaha! I have a cigarette lighter/cup holder in my old case, a Thermaltake Armor. Hell, the thing has 11 front bays. Had to find SOMETHING to put in 'em. Lighter worked like a charm. Perfect for those times my wife walked off with my lighter! Thinking I might have to throw it in the scout now!


----------



## K10

If the bottom hard drive cage were removed in a Storm Scout that I owned I'd probably get this for my 5.25" drive bays -

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999141










Despite it being a ThermalTake product, I think it'd be hard for them to screw this up. I don't expect the fan to be great but I'd replace it regardless.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attn: All Troops
Wear your colors proudly. Thanks for all you do. You make this Club Look Good.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]

PHP by. K10


----------



## elo820

Does those hard drive cages give more room for the gfx cards and maybe more airflow? If so how?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Does those hard drive cages give more room for the gfx cards and maybe more airflow? If so how?


Yes it gives more room for a GFX card IF it's mounted far down in the case so it doesn't interfere with the bottom part of the drivecage

Yes it does improve ariflow too remove it, thus removing an obstacale that's lowering the space for the air too flow through. Imagine blowing at something and then placing your hand with some space inbetween your fingers, the airflow will get lower with the hand cause it's in the way just like the HDD-cage.

For improved airflow you could also try and remove the dustfilter and plastic framthingy in the front as i belive Kev-B did correct me if it was someone else who did it and posted it here


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I've seen lots of people remove the plastic crosshair, and cut out the mesh in the case to open up some airflow...but I've never seen anyone remove that foam filter. You're better off keeping that in place. Just vacuum the front panel to pull the dust back out, no need to remove the foam.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
I've seen lots of people remove the plastic crosshair, and cut out the mesh in the case to open up some airflow...but I've never seen anyone remove that foam filter. You're better off keeping that in place. Just vacuum the front panel to pull the dust back out, no need to remove the foam.









I took out all that foam crap. Doesn't do much good anyway. There isn't a lot of dust in my house and what there is I'll just use compressed air to take care of.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

If you used a FilterRight filter in front of the front fans, you could get rid of that foam and still have filtered air...but for me the front of my case would look ugly due to the cathode kit lighting it up. You'd see EVERYTHING under that front panel.


----------



## elo820

is anyone having the idea to buy one of those hard drive cages?


----------



## dkev

This filter thing has got me thinking lately about what can be used as a decent filter. Well your never gonna believe this. I'm getting ready to do some landscaping at the house. I have this stuff that you put down under rock or mulch or whatever. It's main purpose is to block weeds from growing. Well I started looking at it and...its denser then the foam crap they put in your case but will allow air to pass threw pretty easily. It is extremely cheap too. http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...001&lpage=none
It might be worth a try.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


This filter thing has got me thinking lately about what can be used as a decent filter. Well your never gonna believe this. I'm getting ready to do some landscaping at the house. I have this stuff that you put down under rock or mulch or whatever. It's main purpose is to block weeds from growing. Well I started looking at it and...its denser then the foam crap they put in your case but will allow air to pass threw pretty easily. It is extremely cheap too. http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...001&lpage=none
It might be worth a try.


I just bought something like that a week ago, building a new deck and needed that for the gardens that will line the front. It's a black meshy tarp stuff, I've used it many times before but it doesn't really seem like it would allow much airflow if used as a filter. Maybe the stuff you have is different?


----------



## drunkalien6

dkev Thats not a bad idea at all! Iv got so much of this stiff i will try it out.


----------



## Behemoth777

Have you guys read the new best cpu cooler for lga 1366 Q3 2009 yet? OMG, I'M SPEACHLESS... They rate this new cooler by thermalright higher than the Megahalems?!?!?!
Here's the review
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=371&Itemid=62
And here is the cooler than beat the megahalems for only $39.99 USD.
http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/cogag...-lga-1366.html
What is the world comin' to?!?!?!!?!!?!?


----------



## Behemoth777

the only thing they didn't take into account was the fact the megahalems does amazing with 38mm thick fans, they did it with a single 25mm fan. I bet the results would favor the mega if they did it that way.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Has anyone fit their 5850 in this thing without modding the case, and a 120mm CPU Cooler with both side fans in here also?


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
Has anyone fit their 5850 in this thing without modding the case, and a 120mm CPU Cooler with both side fans in here also?

The 5850 will have no problems fitting in the scout. It is as big as the 4890 essentially. And it depends, what cpu cooler are you using and what motherboard?


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
I just bought something like that a week ago, building a new deck and needed that for the gardens that will line the front. It's a black meshy tarp stuff, I've used it many times before but it doesn't really seem like it would allow much airflow if used as a filter. Maybe the stuff you have is different?

Well I think you would need a fan with decent static. But if you look through it, you can see the fibers are pretty small. Like human hair small. But the way it's woven has me thinking that it would capture a lot of the dust. I dunno, I might give it a try on a fan and see how it works.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


The 5850 will have no problems fitting in the scout. It is as big as the 4890 essentially. And it depends, what cpu cooler are you using and what motherboard?


I am using Cooler Master Hyper 212+ with dual fans 120mm cooler!


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


I am using Cooler Master Hyper 212+ with dual fans 120mm cooler!


Well, that cooler looks like it is relatively the same size as the xigmatek dark knight and that cooler has been confirmed to fit. Your set up should fit just fine.


----------



## elo820

I have a Noctua with dual fans. I believe it should work.


----------



## jorre

hi all

thanks for your opinion about my cm scout...

but,i want change the top fan..

please tell me which fan has good air flow and the size is 140mm too..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jorre*


hi all

thanks for your opinion about my cm scout...

but,i want change the top fan..

please tell me which fan has good air flow and the size is 140mm too..


I would suggest one of these three.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25374

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24157

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25892


----------



## jorre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I would suggest one of these three.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25374

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24157

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25892

enigma..
do you have another suggest for 140mm fan which have a good airflow?
because,in indonesia store doesn't sell those items...


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jorre* 
enigma..
do you have another suggest for 140mm fan which have a good airflow?
because,in indonesia store doesn't sell those items...









What 140s do they sell? Got a link?


----------



## quaddragon

Hey gang, finally got in my Mega Shadow got it all mounted up and stuff. Redid my cable management. Below is the link to the gallery for the pictures.

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/c...albumview=grid

Please let me know what ya think.

P.S. I have reconsidered airbrushing it. The whole point in using the Scout was to find a tough durable case that I could haul around to my lan party. I think airbrushing it would ruin the utility of what I was trying to do with this build.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


Hey gang, finally got in my Mega Shadow got it all mounted up and stuff. Redid my cable management. Below is the link to the gallery for the pictures.

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/c...albumview=grid

Please let me know what ya think.

P.S. I have reconsidered airbrushing it. The whole point in using the Scout was to find a tough durable case that I could haul around to my lan party. I think airbrushing it would ruin the utility of what I was trying to do with this build.


Very nice quaddragon. Good cable management too. I love the mega shadow. ah, the mega shadow, one day our paths will meet... But until that day I just get to look at your lovely system. Well done!


----------



## jorre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


What 140s do they sell? Got a link?


several store sell it,*but* they hesitated the market..because in indonesia very rare using fan 140mm..in indonesia usually using fan 120mm..so,they stock is limited...


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jorre*


several store sell it,*but* they hesitated the market..because in indonesia very rare using fan 140mm..in indonesia usually using fan 120mm..so,they stock is limited...










Just find a good 120. The difference you'll see between a good 140 and a good 120 is minimal as they make higher quality 120mm fans due to the higher demand.


----------



## jorre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Just find a good 120. The difference you'll see between a good 140 and a good 120 is minimal as they make higher quality 120mm fans due to the higher demand.


can you recommeded to me which fan has a good airflow and good quality?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


Hey gang, finally got in my Mega Shadow got it all mounted up and stuff. Redid my cable management. Below is the link to the gallery for the pictures.

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/c...albumview=grid

Please let me know what ya think.

P.S. I have reconsidered airbrushing it. The whole point in using the Scout was to find a tough durable case that I could haul around to my lan party. I think airbrushing it would ruin the utility of what I was trying to do with this build.


Looking good QD, loving the psu and mega shadow and dayummmmm 2x 4870x2, you're one evil man
















Good work on the cable management, it would be hard with all the components you have and the size of them


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jorre*


can you recommeded to me which fan has a good airflow and good quality?


Could you get CM R4's perhaps? I know they're only 120mm...but if 120mm will fit in the top as well


----------



## jorre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Could you get CM R4's perhaps? I know they're only 120mm...but if 120mm will fit in the top as well


CM R4 it's which fan has airflow 90cfm?it's correct or not?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jorre* 
CM R4 it's which fan has airflow 90cfm?it's correct or not?

The stats are true but not really. It can get 90cfm but it's only 60ish at 19dB. But they're still good fans.


----------



## jorre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


The stats are true but not really. It can get 90cfm but it's only 60ish at 19dB. But they're still good fans.


so,the news i heard in indonesia about the fan is correct..
why they're still good fans?give me the reason please..


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jorre*


so,the news i heard in indonesia about the fan is correct..
why they're still good fans?give me the reason please..


well ~60 CFM at 19dBa is top notch. There are no fans on the market that get better CFM per dBa.


----------



## Enigma8750

I have a bunch of server fans that are good for 92 CFM and higher but they make so much noise you wouldnt want them. Jorre send us a local website you have in jakarta and let us see what you got to work with.


----------



## Enigma8750

JDMfanatic;

Did you decide on a case yet. Let us know if you become part of the team.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaddragon* 
Wow big quote, Did you have to sand and prime the side of your case before you painted it, or is the texture of the case allready OK to paint over?

The rough texture was enough. I did clean it with castrol superclean and then dawn diswashing liquid 20 to 1 with water being the 20. and paint it. just make sure that your first coat goes on really thin.


----------



## K10

Not too exciting but time for me to show you what I've been up to...

NOTE: Not gonna sleeve it because I strangely like the look of same-color wires more than sleeving.

Rewiring Modular PCI cable.



















Rewiring 8 pin motherboard connector














































Rewiring 24-pin cable.


















































































Some of the cuts I made.





































Deriveted/disassembled.




























Gonna give my optical drive a better paintjob.










Everything ready to be painted.










My diagrams so I remember what's what on my connectors.


----------



## kev_b

K-10 I know doing things like re doing your wires is part of modding and satisfaction and all that but I am lazy on some things (better known as not skilled enough), I would cheat if I were doing my connectors.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Not too exciting but time for me to show you what I've been up to...


My friend, you have too much time on your hands hahaha


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
K-10 I know doing things like re doing your wires is part of modding and satisfaction and all that but I am lazy on some things (better known as not skilled enough), I would cheat if I were doing my connectors.









That stuff is overpriced. 100 feet of wire costs me 8 bucks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
My friend, you have too much time on your hands hahaha









The cutting/stripping/crimping of all the wires in there took me about an hour total. Other mods took much longer.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
JDMfanatic;

Did you decide on a case yet. Let us know if you become part of the team.

Looks like I am probably going to get this case but I am seeing when I can get a good deal on this case... Where's the cheapest I can get it now?


----------



## elo820

I got mine at Microcenter for 75. Maybe they will still have? Btw guys, my build is going to be complete by Wednesday when the 5850 comes! ahh


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
Looks like I am probably going to get this case but I am seeing when I can get a good deal on this case... Where's the cheapest I can get it now?

Manyak on the forums is selling Brand New Scouts for $80 shipped each, you can have a look http://www.overclock.net/sale/582135...ut-tec-wc.html


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
I got mine at Microcenter for 75. Maybe they will still have? Btw guys, my build is going to be complete by Wednesday when the 5850 comes! ahh

I'm still contemplating whether I should go Crossfire 5850's (-+$700 aud) or go a single 5870.

I will probably put them in the HAF and move all the components I have in the HAF into the scout and what not.

Bleh, I broke my finger yesterday playing cricket, so I won't be doing any modding for a bit now, grrrrr


----------



## goobergump

Will this case fit a gtx295? Searched the forums and nothing came up.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Will this case fit a gtx295? Searched the forums and nothing came up.


It will fit it but you might have a bit sticking in the bottom 5.25" bay if I'm not mistaken, but then again if a 4870x2 fits in...the 295 shouldn't be a problem

The Scout takes a 5850, 4870x2 etc, you need to do a bit of modding to fit a 5870 in though


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


It will fit it but you might have a bit sticking in the bottom 5.25" bay if I'm not mistaken, but then again if a 4870x2 fits in...the 295 shouldn't be a problem

The Scout takes a 5850, 4870x2 etc, you need to do a bit of modding to fit a 5870 in though


Ah thankyou, so if worst comes to worst I can just take a chunk out of/remove the bottom hd bays?


----------



## JDMfanatic

Yeah I saw that, I'll probably be buying that. Thanks


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Ah thankyou, so if worst comes to worst I can just take a chunk out of/remove the bottom hd bays?


Yeah, but the GTX 295 fits fine so don't worry. I think there are pics on the first page.

EDIT: I guess the first page has a GTX 285 and not a 295. I don't know about the 295 sizing.

EDIT2: I checked AlienBabelTech's video card length database and it says GTX 295 and GTX 285 are both 10.5".


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Yeah, but the GTX 295 fits fine so don't worry. I think there are pics on the first page.

EDIT: I guess the first page has a GTX 285 and not a 295. I don't know about the 295 sizing.

EDIT2: I checked AlienBabelTech's video card length database and it says GTX 295 and GTX 285 are both 10.5".


Yup, 285, 295, 5850, 4870x2...all roughly the same size...so they shouldn't be a problem









Hell, Quaddragon has 2 4870x2's in his Scout


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I'm still contemplating whether I should go Crossfire 5850's (-+$700 aud) or go a single 5870.

I will probably put them in the HAF and move all the components I have in the HAF into the scout and what not.

Bleh, I broke my finger yesterday playing cricket, so I won't be doing any modding for a bit now, grrrrr



OUCH.. I told you that shooting that finger would get you in trouble, but just look at the nurse you have. Hey I got a great Idea. Buy her a really hot Nursing Uniform with the hat and have her wear it to bed. Enough said.

BTW That 5870 is faster than my 4870 x 2 and idles on less juice and it's DX 11 ready. What else is there to do man. Later if you need faster. As if that would be possible then you could crossfire those two together. What a machine that would be.

The 5870 is the Long one. The 4890 is the short one. The 4870x2 is the one at the top.









This one is the Radeon HD 5870









Here is a picture of Batman and Robin Driving a 5870 at normal speeds.









Here is some Stats to look at.


----------



## Enigma8750

The 5870s are 1 inch bigger than the 295 and the 4870 x 2. That thing is long. So you will either have to dremel two of the drive bay plates or put in a lian li hard drive mod kit and fit it inside your 5 and 1/4 bays.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


OUCH.. I told you that shooting that finger would get you in trouble, but just look at the nurse you have. Hey I got a great Idea. Buy her a really hot Nursing Uniform with the hat and have her wear it to bed. Enough said.

BTW That 5870 is faster than my 4870 x 2 and idles on less juice and it's DX 11 ready. What else is there to do man. Later if you need faster. As if that would be possible then you could crossfire those two together. What a machine that would be.


I don't know about you guys but I have been reading up on the new directx 11 cards lately and I hear that the new GT300 series from nVidia is going to be amazing! It's going to be a totally new architecture and it will be running ddr5 memory with up to 3 teraflops of ass kicking power!

ATI -->







<-- nVidia


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


OUCH.. I told you that shooting that finger would get you in trouble, but just look at the nurse you have. Hey I got a great Idea. Buy her a really hot Nursing Uniform with the hat and have her wear it to bed. Enough said.

BTW That 5870 is faster than my 4870 x 2 and idles on less juice and it's DX 11 ready. What else is there to do man. Later if you need faster. As if that would be possible then you could crossfire those two together. What a machine that would be.










I can't wear my wedding ring now, so the wifey isn't very happy about that...but she's so good to me. might get some sympathy pc parts now, hehe.







No sports or modding for a couple of weeks though, that sucks

I'm heading up to Melbourne on tuesday, so it will give me a chance to get any components I need and also it's going to be bad...because I get tempted into buying







I got rid of the gtx 260's, so I might just get the 5870 as their replacement...have to check the budget on that. I won't put it in the Scout, I don't wanna de-rivet it and pull the hdd cage out, it'll go in the HAF.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


I don't know about you guys but I have been reading up on the new directx 11 cards lately and I hear that the new GT300 series from nVidia is going to be amazing! It's going to be a totally new architecture and it will be running ddr5 memory with up to 3 teraflops of ass kicking power!

ATI -->







<-- nVidia


I'll have to see that to believe it, gddr5/ddr5 is a marketing gimmick.

The annoying part in my case, they're verryyyyyyyyy few decent SLI boards out now, and AMD works better with ATI...but that's just me I like particular things.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I'll have to see that to believe it, gddr5/ddr5 is a marketing gimmick.

The annoying part in my case, they're verryyyyyyyyy few decent SLI boards out now, and AMD works better with ATI...but that's just me I like particular things.


True, that's why in the future i'm going for the core i7 w/ an asus p6t deluxe x58 mobo









I have to say that is the one advantage of an intel system, you can have either sli or crossfire and you don't have to choose between the two.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


True, that's why in the future i'm going for the core i7 w/ an asus p6t deluxe x58 mobo









I have to say that is the one advantage of an intel system, you can have either sli or crossfire and you don't have to choose between the two.


It's unfair, AMD should have both SLI/CF compatible motherboards.

I'm a bit of a AMD fanboi, and I maybe would opt for an Intel system, but it's a tad bit much in my opinion.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Behemoth777:

I cant put a tall cooler in my Sig rig case. its not fat enough for a 1283. what kind of short stuff cooler could I get for my 940 AMD Clocked at 3.6 Ghz.

Ohh.. Photonmoo. Are you gonna buy her the little nurse outfit. if you do.. I want pictures. Every body give Rep for Photonmoo for getting his wifey's picture takin a nurse out fit.. Deal? LOL


----------



## photonmoo

My brother in law wants a new computer, so I might just pick up some goodies for him on tuesday...He's basically said I can buy whatever, so I was thinking something like this.

Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P 
Phenom 965 BE
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws
2x 5870's
2x 240 Rads


----------



## photonmoo

Lol, I wish Enigma...I'd need magical powers for that too happen..hehe

Edit: Go WC in the sig rig, you know you wanna


----------



## Enigma8750

yea. I want too but I have no big money to do it right and im not going for a kit unless Petra's sells it.

Tell her that she will have All the guy's Drooling. There is your magic dust man.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh that build is bad Axx.. Your brother in laws gonna be able to play need for speed on a theater screen.


----------



## photonmoo

I think i'll need more ammo than that, I'll have to cook dinner, massages, no pc talk for ever again, new car...


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enigma8750*


here is a picture of batman and robin driving a 5870 at normal speeds.










lmao


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Here is a picture of Batman and Robin Driving a 5870 at normal speeds.










LMAO

Edit: sorry for double post, ugh... waiting for that infraction....


----------



## photonmoo

Yeah he just bought a new tv & he wasn't happy with his last pc...apparently it was too slow

he had an almost identical pc to my sig rig, just he a raptor & ssd, diff ram....I guess he really has a need for speed, I'm surprised he hasn't try to either turbo or supercharge his pc yet


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Here is a picture of Batman and Robin Driving a 5870 at normal speeds.









LMAO

















LMAO that's awesome, funny as!


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*
















LMAO that's awesome, funny as!


ROFL I know man I literally roared like a little girl when I saw that.

Credit goes to Enigma8750 as I epically failed at quoting him, sorry!


----------



## Enigma8750

1. Cooking a fine dinner. $32.98
2. Professional Massage. $50.00
3. No PC Talk ever. Impossible
4. New car. $26000.00
See Mrs. Photonmoo in 
a Nurses uniform. Priceless.

There are somethings that money can't buy
For the rest there is MASTERCARD.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Behemoth777:

I cant put a tall cooler in my Sig rig case. its not fat enough for a 1283. what kind of short stuff cooler could I get for my 940 AMD Clocked at 3.6 Ghz.

Ohh.. Photonmoo. Are you gonna buy her the little nurse outfit. if you do.. I want pictures. Every body give Rep for Photonmoo for getting his wifey's picture takin a nurse out fit.. Deal? LOL


gimme some measurements and ill find ya one









How tall can the heatsink be? how wide?


----------



## photonmoo

How will a Vet Surgeon Uniform do? (She's studying Vet Science)

Quote:



1. Cooking a fine dinner. $32.98
2. Professional Massage. $50.00
3. No PC Talk ever. Impossible
4. New car. $26000.00
See Mrs. Photonmoo in
a Nurses uniform. Priceless.


That's about spot on, you're good







With age comes wisdom


----------



## photonmoo

I had to laugh now, I took the wifey a coffee and some nibbles (I made Chicken Pesto parcels) and as I get just outside the door I hear "f&%k you snake" , I'm thinking wth...but she's playing Tomb Raider and at some level with a Snake.


----------



## Enigma8750

PhotonMoo... Thank you for your patients with such a stupid axx.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


gimme some measurements and ill find ya one









How tall can the heatsink be? how wide?












The 1283 is 160 mm tall and I have all the room in the world on all four sides but I only have about 154 mm tall to play with.










The case is only 7and 3/4 inchs wide.. but its huge inside


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I had to laugh now, I took the wifey a coffee and some nibbles (I made Chicken Pesto parcels) and as I get just outside the door I hear "f&%k you snake" , I'm thinking wth...but she's playing Tomb Raider and at some level with a Snake.











I almost fell out of my chair laughing at that..


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









The 1283 is 160 mm tall and I have all the room in the world on all four sides but I only have about 154 mm tall to play with.

Here you go enigma, this is the best I can get you without water cooling over course.









The scythe kabuto. Only performs 10c hotter at full load than the megahalems and at a very reasonable price. Not to mention it is only 130mm tall









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185098


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Here you go enigma, this is the best I can get you without water cooling over course.









The scythe kabuto. Only performs 10c hotter at full load than the megahalems and at a very reasonable price. Not to mention it is only 130mm tall









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185098

Thats a really nice choice. Actually I was going to concider some of those bent over units but I didnt know what kind of service I would get out of them. Thanks..


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thats a really nice choice. Actually I was going to concider some of those bent over units but I didnt know what kind of service I would get out of them. Thanks..

No problamo man


----------



## UnseenRidge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I had to laugh now, I took the wifey a coffee and some nibbles (I made Chicken Pesto parcels) and as I get just outside the door I hear *"f&%k you snake"* , I'm thinking wth...but she's playing Tomb Raider and at some level with a Snake.











There for a second I thought you were going to say Metal Gear Solid.
If my wife ever said that, we'd have to get a divorce


----------



## jorre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have a bunch of server fans that are good for 92 CFM and higher but they make so much noise you wouldnt want them. Jorre send us a local website you have in jakarta and let us see what you got to work with.


enigma..
the local website *using Indonesian language* is it ok for you and everyone?
i will give to you the example the local website in indonesia selling the mod items
like fan,cpu cooler,and etc..
this the website link *(this website using Indonesian language)*
Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Thats a really nice choice. Actually I was going to concider some of those bent over units but I didnt know what kind of service I would get out of them. Thanks..


I'd get this. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jorre*


enigma..
the local website *using Indonesian language* is it ok for you and everyone?
i will give to you the example the local website in indonesia selling the mod items
like fan,cpu cooler,and etc..
this the website link *(this website using Indonesian language)*
Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community


http://www.kaskus.us/showthread.php?t=2065789


----------



## elo820

Hey guys, Maybe this is random, but do you guys have any recommendations for a case that looks minimal( not flashy) but is a mid tower or a light full tower? My brother wants a case and he was thinking the scout, but I already have one! lol


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Hey guys, Maybe this is random, but do you guys have any recommendations for a case that looks minimal( not flashy) but is a mid tower or a light full tower? My brother wants a case and he was thinking the scout, but I already have one! lol


Well if he's looking for not flashy and similar to the scout he could get the cheaper, less flashy scout - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119206

Aside from the interior color, the interior is identical to that of the scout.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Hey guys, Maybe this is random, but do you guys have any recommendations for a case that looks minimal( not flashy) but is a mid tower or a light full tower? My brother wants a case and he was thinking the scout, but I already have one! lol


Just get a second one and turn of the LED's?
I think it's a very cool and great case will probably use it until i can't fit what i need too fit in it after I've had a go with a dremel.


----------



## JDMfanatic

One last question before I buy this case: Will it fit both side fans with my Megahalem in there?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
One last question before I buy this case: Will it fit both side fans with my Megahalem in there?

if i remember right only the bottom one will fit with a meghalem but you can always fit a fan in the drivebays got extra airflow


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
One last question before I buy this case: Will it fit both side fans with my Megahalem in there?

Top side panel fan will not fit but it's not like having one there would make temps much better.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UnseenRidge*


There for a second I thought you were going to say Metal Gear Solid.
If my wife ever said that, we'd have to get a divorce










Lol, I'm not much of a MGS fan...so I would not have minded...she better not swear at spongebob though...


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


One last question before I buy this case: Will it fit both side fans with my Megahalem in there?


It also depends on what mobo your getting. Because if you are going intel, a lot of their mobos have the socket way high up at it interferes with the top exhaust fan because the megahalems is very wide, 130mm. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Well I guess i'll have to risk it because I just bought one of these cases! planning to throw an i5 into this thing.. hope it fits!


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Here guys.. If we are going to start modding out our Hard Drive Bays then we need to consider this as a possible solution.

















http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24384


I have been looking for this as a solution, but i havent found any "good" ones i can get in norway, everyone has a frontplate with no fan exept these 2 http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=378373 and http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=330006

All others **** up the airflow with their frontplates

First one is hotswap wich is nice, but since i dont got the space for it il have to take it of and i dont know how that wil work then.

The second one is ment for mounting in the 5.25 on the "outside" so it has a Fancy frontplate but also got a fan, so it wil help cool the hdds but, doubt it wil do to much.... since its already a fan mounted down there. OFC i could remove the frontplate from it but then i buy a more expensive cage and removing the parts that makes it more expensive. then it would be easier to buy the cheap one ( if removing the hotswap doors doesnt ruin the holding for the hdds


----------



## Enigma8750

Look like the Lian Li EX-33N1 HDD Mount Kit is your best CASE SCENARIO. The only problem you are gonna run into is the way Lian Li Drives mount with a Screw and a rubber mount that is treaded for that assembly. So you got to get the Lian li hardware too. But it does keep the machine quieter and it also makes the drives really simple to install and remove.










Lian Li V-Series Hard Drive Screws


----------



## Xiliii

Found it on a German site, but the version with a fan, i found two kits on with and one without the screws it seems http://www.gamersware.de/product_inf...N-HDD-Kit.html

Not sure on if i wil buy it or not since it has to be shipped from germany and i got no experience with the site

Edit: Found out that they have CM R4 fans too so maybe i wil order some of those and the HHD mount

http://www.gamersware.de/product_inf...onic-Blue.html
http://www.gamersware.de/product_inf...R-20AC-GP.html

Damn xD they even got the Prolimatech Megahalems, to bad it wont fit on my mobo


----------



## MlbrottarN

Just saw this http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/995...e_fran_scythe/ seems pretty nice with HDD suspension and fan holder, on one!


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Just saw this http://open.spotify.com/track/1A22cHmarqBKsKH24eJNsK seems pretty nice with HDD suspension and fan holder, on one!


Think you pasted a wrong link xD


----------



## JDMfanatic

Hey Xiliii, I was wondering how that P55-GD65 was? I'm about to buy one and overclock on it and I was wondering if you had good luck overclocking with that board. Thanks! -completely unrelated to Storm Scout-

So excited for my scout though, it's coming soon!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Think you pasted a wrong link xD


You sir is correct

Added the right Link xD


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


Hey Xiliii, I was wondering how that P55-GD65 was? I'm about to buy one and overclock on it and I was wondering if you had good luck overclocking with that board. Thanks! -completely unrelated to Storm Scout-

So excited for my scout though, it's coming soon!


Havent done any overclocking yet, not sure i wil in the nearest future either since the system is running great atm. Dont wanna ruin it 1 week after i got it with my nubish overcloking skills... (havent done any xD)


----------



## K10

Got a lot done this past weekend but I got midterms so assembly is on hold for a few days...and I'm waiting on LEDs.


----------



## JDMfanatic

What should I put as the side fan on my case? CM R4?


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


What should I put as the side fan on my case? CM R4?


If you want an led fan than yes, that seems to be the most popular choice. However, if you want one with out the led's, I can also recommend other fans if needed. I use antec tricools in my case


----------



## Enigma8750

Antec Tri Cools are pretty good. They have a triple position switch wire to them and that is how you control the speed. Slow, Med. and High. Use a rubber seal between the fan and the panel to keep down the noise.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Where do I get these Rubber Seals?


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.xoxide.com/vibdampener1.html


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Got a lot done this past weekend but I got midterms so assembly is on hold for a few days...and I'm waiting on LEDs.


Red, black, orange, that's diffrent. Looking good so far K-10.


----------



## Pyro-Psycho

Hi guys, I just got my new build put together using the Scout case but I've got a slight problem. Whenever I hit the button to switch off the leds for the fans it just turns them on while I'm holding the button down. They are originally off, and when I let go of the switch they turn back off. I'm not sure what I've got hooked up wrong, any ideas?


----------



## elo820

Hey guys,

Maybe this has been asked before but I can't find it. So now that I am almost done with my build.. I have 5 fans. I will also hook them up to my fan controller. How do I hook them up to the LED light switch to turn them on/off? Can someone show me how I can do that while having them on the fan controller?


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
Hey guys,

Maybe this has been asked before but I can't find it. So now that I am almost done with my build.. I have 5 fans. I will also hook them up to my fan controller. How do I hook them up to the LED light switch to turn them on/off? Can someone show me how I can do that while having them on the fan controller?

I've been looking at doing this, but got confused









I have 6 LED fans, 25 LEDs in total in my scout which I wanted wiring upto the stealth switch. Looking at the fans I use, it would mean rewiring the LED's on each fan (so the LED's are powered seperately to the fan motor) round to the back to a connecting system/junction box of some kind and then along to the stealth switch. I figured as 2 wires come out of the switch I'd have 1 wire for front fans, 1 wire for rear fans (doesnt really make a difference tho).... then I googled LED circuits and it all got a bit more complicated saying I needed resisters and ***** all over the place depending on the voltages, number of LED's in one circuit and supply.

So I've given up until my brother comes to have a look who happens to be an electrician


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pyro-Psycho* 
Hi guys, I just got my new build put together using the Scout case but I've got a slight problem. Whenever I hit the button to switch off the leds for the fans it just turns them on while I'm holding the button down. They are originally off, and when I let go of the switch they turn back off. I'm not sure what I've got hooked up wrong, any ideas?

Does you button click in and then click back out again? Mine sits flush, then when push clicked it stands slightly proud of the front panel. Dont know which is on or which is off as I pulled the stock fans out before I built it up first time.

Basically sounds like the click locking part of the switch is failing or not being pushed far enough.... if it clicks in and out fine then maybe some wiring fault along the line.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Got a lot done this past weekend but I got midterms so assembly is on hold for a few days...and I'm waiting on LEDs.


Looking pretty good K10. I like the color scheme.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pyro-Psycho*


Hi guys, I just got my new build put together using the Scout case but I've got a slight problem. Whenever I hit the button to switch off the leds for the fans it just turns them on while I'm holding the button down. They are originally off, and when I let go of the switch they turn back off. I'm not sure what I've got hooked up wrong, any ideas?


Sounds like a bad switch. If you depress the button and they all come on, then you have them hooked up right. Do you hear a click when you push the button down?


----------



## elo820

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


I've been looking at doing this, but got confused









I have 6 LED fans, 25 LEDs in total in my scout which I wanted wiring upto the stealth switch. Looking at the fans I use, it would mean rewiring the LED's on each fan (so the LED's are powered seperately to the fan motor) round to the back to a connecting system/junction box of some kind and then along to the stealth switch. I figured as 2 wires come out of the switch I'd have 1 wire for front fans, 1 wire for rear fans (doesnt really make a difference tho).... then I googled LED circuits and it all got a bit more complicated saying I needed resisters and ***** all over the place depending on the voltages, number of LED's in one circuit and supply.

So I've given up until my brother comes to have a look who happens to be an electrician










Dang... I guess not=/. Where did you put 6 fans? is that including the heat sink fan?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pyro-Psycho*


Hi guys, I just got my new build put together using the Scout case but I've got a slight problem. Whenever I hit the button to switch off the leds for the fans it just turns them on while I'm holding the button down. They are originally off, and when I let go of the switch they turn back off. I'm not sure what I've got hooked up wrong, any ideas?


It's possible that

1. You have a defective switch.
2. You are not pressing the switch down far enough (Try pressing the button with a long and slim appliance and see if you can get it to cycle. If not you have a defective switch and if you call cooler master they will probably send you a new switch, if you need one.

Note if all the fans light up then you dont have any wire issues.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

My stealth switch went bad somehow. I ran the wires to a terminal block, and hooked my cathode kit up to that block...but they wouldn't light up when switched. I ran some tests on the wires coming from the stealth switch and it was only outputting a few volts rather than 12+.

I'm going to drill out that stealth switch a little bit to fit a slightly larger on/off button, and will use that instead. Having the ability to turn the auxiliary lighting on and off is a definite plus, not too worried about the LEDs on the R4 fans. Rewiring them to power the LEDs separate from the fan motors is way too much of a hassle, and adds a lot more wiring when I'm aiming for less wiring in here, those terminal blocks get rid of a TON of wiring and plugs.


----------



## elo820

What is this terminal block and what does it do?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Here's mine-



















I made a female molex plug with yellow/black wire only. It plugs in to one of the male molex rails on the psu, the other end of the female plug wiring is attached to the terminal block. I then jumped the yellow/black wires across the top of the terminal towards the left to make the whole terminal "hot". The bottom of the terminal is where my 6 R4 fans and 12" dual cathode kit are connected. I had up to 9 R4 fans and two cathode kits installed on this block powered by that one molex rail...and I still didn't hit any limits. The PSU is a Hiper Type R II 880w(1040max).

As you can see it is a 6-post terminal block. Two posts make one power connection(positive and ground). So basically what it did was turn one molex rail in to three molex rails...and allowed me to delete a bunch of wiring and plugs. In my opinion this is the BEST mod you could do to any case, and is essential if you want to do a very awesome wire-tuck.

Since I still have some mods to do, as well as some part upgrades, I'll hopefully be able to offer a detailed walk-through on the terminal block mod and a few other mods I've done and will be doing. There's still a long list of ideas, just don't have the time for them right now.

The mods themselves cost next to nothing...I spent about $20 at allelectronics.com(terminal blocks, male/female insulated spade connectors, zip ties, wire stripper/crimper) which is a very awesome place to order from, and about $40-50 on a nice dremel kit + multimeter from wal-mart. I may be doing some wire-tucks and terminal block mods for a few friends and customers...so the money I spent will be paid back easily. The stuff I got from all-electronics will last through several case wire-tucks(500 of each connector, like 1k zip ties, and like 5 terminal blocks), and the tools from wal-mart will last however long.


----------



## elo820

Wow, that was really complicated.. ugh =/.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

It's actually really easy to do once you get started. Look at the first page of this thread, Enigma's 2nd or 3rd post...he has a list of quotes and mods, and one is a youtube video. That is 1 of 5 videos some guy made showing how to do the terminal block mod. I watched all five before doing mine, and it helped quite a bit.


----------



## Pyro-Psycho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Sounds like a bad switch. If you depress the button and they all come on, then you have them hooked up right. Do you hear a click when you push the button down?


Nope I don't hear a click. I've pressed it in really hard making sure that it wasn't stuck or anything, and I wasn't sure if it was suppose to click or not, but since everyone is asking me if it clicks I guess it's suppose to. I'm pretty sure the switch itself is just broken then.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pyro-Psycho* 
Nope I don't hear a click. I've pressed it in really hard making sure that it wasn't stuck or anything, and I wasn't sure if it was suppose to click or not, but since everyone is asking me if it clicks I guess it's suppose to. I'm pretty sure the switch itself is just broken then.

Yes your right. It should click about 2mm down. if it doesn't you have a dud switch.










Also you can check this page. NOTE: Do not Purchase Momentary contact switch. That is what you have now. You want locking press on and press off switches in the 1mm. to 1.6 mm size range. 1.2 mm is the best for this application.
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=swi...tton&_osacat=0

Best Example IMO

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-Black-Locking...#ht_1835wt_681


----------



## Behemoth777

hey guys, I know this question has nothing to do with the scout and I apologize but I trust your opinions most. I'm converting a bunch of songs in itunes right now and my cpu is staying roughly around 50% load @ 45c but it keeps having random cpu temperature spikes as high as over 60c! I don't know what this means if something is wrong or what?


----------



## Xiliii

Isnt this the ones wich is fitted in the case just blue? 
http://www.gamersware.de/product_inf...onic-Blue.html

And is this the R4 series you have been talking about?
http://www.gamersware.de/product_inf...R-20AC-GP.html

Actualy found a supplier of the 2nd one in norway so if its the "good" ones il buy some on friday


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Isnt this the ones wich is fitted in the case just blue? 
http://www.gamersware.de/product_inf...onic-Blue.html

And is this the R4 series you have been talking about?
http://www.gamersware.de/product_inf...R-20AC-GP.html

Actualy found a supplier of the 2nd one in norway so if its the "good" ones il buy some on friday


the 2nd ones are the R4s that everyone gets. They're the good ones


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


the 2nd ones are the R4s that everyone gets. They're the good ones










Great ^^ putting up an order tomorow then ^^ will take about a week since its not in stock... but atleast i dont have to wait to 18.12.09 as i would if i had ordered from germany.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Dang... I guess not=/. Where did you put 6 fans? is that including the heat sink fan?


Got an H50 so theres 2 fans on the radiator in the 5.25" bay. 1 in the standard front bottom position, 2 on side panel, 1 in rear exhaust and 1 in top exhaust.... which actually makes 7 but 1 on the H50 radiator isn't an LED fan.


----------



## Enigma8750

For New Members. Please place this in your signature in your Control Panel.

Use this PHP for your Signature Block.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Not a pic of my scout, just wanted to show off my new dual screen setup. First time ever doing this, and it rocks! My mind is blown that you can move the mouse from one screen to the other, haha.










Left monitor = Samsung SyncMaster 2220wm 22"
Right monitor = Samsung SyncMaster 2243swx 21.5"

The .5" difference is driving me nuts, but they didn't have any 22" in this brand and the 21.5" was going for $150 out the door which isn't a bad price.

I'm going to play around with different screen positions, or maybe even make a mount that installs to the desk and holds both screens because the screen stands suck and I have to prop the back of them up to angle the screen towards me so I can see them better. Getting a new desk would change that, I'll toss around a few ideas.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Not a pic of my scout, just wanted to show off my new dual screen setup. First time ever doing this, and it rocks! My mind is blown that you can move the mouse from one screen to the other, haha.










Left monitor = Samsung SyncMaster 2220wm 22"
Right monitor = Samsung SyncMaster 2243swx 21.5"

The .5" difference is driving me nuts, but they didn't have any 22" in this brand and the 21.5" was going for $150 out the door which isn't a bad price.

I'm going to play around with different screen positions, or maybe even make a mount that installs to the desk and holds both screens because the screen stands suck and I have to prop the back of them up to angle the screen towards me so I can see them better. Getting a new desk would change that, I'll toss around a few ideas.


Remember when I got dual screens for the first time... its wicked







but the size difference bugged me so I ended up buying 2 brand new 19" widescreens...

Problem is I've got a Samsung 22" next on the shopping list (the one that does that sexy assed Nvidia 3D) So now I'm stuck with 3 options:
1) Drop the dual 19's and stick with a single 22" screen
2) Go back to odd sizes of one 22" and one 19"
3) Go all out and run all 3







(Might have to add an extension to my desk for this one tho)


----------



## Enigma8750

Tiger Direct is having a big time Monitor sale right now up to 25 inch


----------



## photonmoo

I got my 24 pin extension cable, but grrrrrrr 15cm isn't long enough! stooopid Asus M2N SLI board layout.

I ripped the board out now and I'll either stick the M3N HT Deluxe board or the Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P in the scout with a 4870.

I got the following coming:
955 Phenom, another 790FXT, 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600, Xiggy Red Scorpion.

I got rid of the GTX 260's and Phenom 940.

We're going to have to wait for the GPU's, no more moola left







, probably looking at getting 4x 5850's between us (2 for me, 2 for bro in law)

I can't wait too see the pcs in action


----------



## elo820

Hey guys,

Got my computer running! I don't know where else to post this but my Noctuas are keeping my stock i7 at 28c as low as 27. with speedfan program.

Core 1: 23c
core 2: 21c
Core 3: 22c
Core 4: 19c

Playing a game goes up to 39c. How are these temps guys?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Just ordered a Corsair H50!!! This thing has been getting awesome ratings so I'm sure I'll like it. Going to use it until my system build and mods are done...then will sell it to my little brother for his system and then I'll build my own water cooling setup so I can cool more than just the CPU. I'll report back when it's here and installed, with before/after idle/load temps.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Hey guys,

Got my computer running! I don't know where else to post this but my Noctuas are keeping my stock i7 at 28c as low as 27. with speedfan program.

Core 1: 23c
core 2: 21c
Core 3: 22c
Core 4: 19c

Playing a game goes up to 39c. How are these temps guys?


That's good temps for all 4 cores idle and not bad really for a load. Performs better than my 760i atm, but I'm going to change the waterblock and rads...so hopefully it will perform better


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Just ordered a Corsair H50!!! This thing has been getting awesome ratings so I'm sure I'll like it. Going to use it until my system build and mods are done...then will sell it to my little brother for his system and then I'll build my own water cooling setup so I can cool more than just the CPU. I'll report back when it's here and installed, with before/after idle/load temps.










*******! The H50 is a bargain...


----------



## elo820

Good? How good do you think it is? =P Im just curious

Actually what do people even use to get the temps? What programs?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
Good? How good do you think it is? =P Im just curious

Actually what do people even use to get the temps? What programs?

You could use Everest, or RealTemp. I use RealTemp, shows core temps and GPU temp.


----------



## elo820

weird, It shows that I am at 34-37 on real temp.. Hmm.. How do I make the gpu temps show?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Open RealTemp, go to Settings, check the boxes under GPU.

Here's my RT settings...


----------



## elo820

Weird. I can't turn on the graphics option. I have version 3.0.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


That's good temps for all 4 cores idle and not bad really for a load. Performs better than my 760i atm, but I'm going to change the waterblock and rads...so hopefully it will perform better










That is really good Temps.. Are you overclocked at all or just stock.


----------



## elo820

For me I am all stock. But on real temp im around 33-37. Weird that it reads differently than speed fan. GPUz for my 4850 is 38C on idle with all my fans on(6)


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


For me I am all stock. But on real temp im around 33-37. Weird that it reads differently than speed fan. GPUz for my 4850 is 38C on idle with all my fans on(6)


Yeah, ATI GPUs run hot, my 4870 runs friggin hot under a load...up to 60C sometimes









The Noctuas are serving you well from what you've posted...I would post all mine, but both my gaming rigs are ripped apart. I'll post some stats once they're both back together.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Yeah, ATI GPUs run hot, my 4870 runs friggin hot under a load...up to 60C sometimes









The Noctuas are serving you well from what you've posted...I would post all mine, but both my gaming rigs are ripped apart. I'll post some stats once they're both back together.


60 LOAD?!?!?! 
My 4890 Idles at 55C and loads at up too 80C with an ambient of around 23C


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
60 LOAD?!?!?!
My 4890 Idles at 55C and loads at up too 80C with an ambient of around 23C

That's hot. Are you still using the stock TIM on it?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


That's hot. Are you still using the stock TIM on it?


Yes haven't changed anything yet. will probably keep it as stock until i uppgrade to a 59xx series card and get some decent watercooling


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Yes haven't changed anything yet. will probably keep it as stock until i uppgrade to a 59xx series card and get some decent watercooling


Ah, well non-stock TIM is much better than what they put on it. It'll reduce load temps significantly...idle temps, not so much but a slight reduction in idle is still great.

Also, most of you have already seen my progress on my current case/build log but I made a new thread for it so that'll be in my sig if you want to check it out.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


60 LOAD?!?!?! 
My 4890 Idles at 55C and loads at up too 80C with an ambient of around 23C


lol you're avin a laugh too







my 8800 idles at 60C, has hit 105C before now! depends on the game I'm running but a long session of FEAR2 at full whack was at about 90C


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea My 4870 x2 idles at 67 C. ITs normal. Its pulling a lot of watts and the higher the wattage the more heat you have


----------



## Xiliii

My HD 5870 lies on 60 on while playing NFS Shift on max settings... thats with only the stock cooling installed and a mess of cables infront of the fan


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
60 LOAD?!?!?!
My 4890 Idles at 55C and loads at up too 80C with an ambient of around 23C

Dayum, and I thought mine was bad









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
lol you're avin a laugh too







my 8800 idles at 60C, has hit 105C before now! depends on the game I'm running but a long session of FEAR2 at full whack was at about 90C

Eekkk







I'm surprised nothing plastic has melted from that temps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
My HD 5870 lies on 60 on while playing NFS Shift on max settings... thats with only the stock cooling installed and a mess of cables infront of the fan

Hmmmm, 60 on a load is okayish...I still wanna get a 5800 series card though...I have a need for speed to run need for speed on speed


----------



## elo820

What is this 59xx cards everyone is talking about?


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15982/1/

http://www.nordichardware.com/news,10043.html


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Dayum, and I thought mine was bad









Eekkk







I'm surprised nothing plastic has melted from that temps

Hmmmm, 60 on a load is okayish...I still wanna get a 5800 series card though...I have a need for speed to run need for speed on speed









haha are you kidding? The only program I use to see my max temp is furmark and my non-reference cooling 9800 gtx+ with as5 is running at about 84c at full heat and load! Furmark is a crazy program... Go download it then tell me your card only runs at 60c









And btw my card right now idling at 45c at an ambient temp of about 28c and I only have the top 120mm exhaust fan running because my other exhaust fan decided to break(I ordered a scythe ultra kaze 3000 to replace it)


----------



## elo820

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15982/1/

http://www.nordichardware.com/news,10043.html


Wow.. How do you think they will be compared to the 5800 series?! crap..


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


haha are you kidding? The only program I use to see my max temp is furmark and my non-reference cooling 9800 gtx+ with as5 is running at about 84c at full heat and load! Furmark is a crazy program... Go download it then tell me your card only runs at 60c









And btw my card right now idling at 45c at an ambient temp of about 28c and I only have the top 120mm exhaust fan running because my other exhaust fan decided to break(I ordered a scythe ultra kaze 3000 to replace it)










Mine is idling at 51c now...


----------



## photonmoo

Yeahhhhhh, the 790FXT arrived today, but only that... I'm impressed with it so far (and I havn't even used it yet, hehe)


----------



## dkev

I have this controller.








I am going to remove the blue plate and use one of the 5.25 mesh plates instead. This controller has LED's. Very bright LED's. And they are blue. My case fans are green. I am debating if I want to remove the LED's from the controller or not. What say you?


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Mine is idling at 51c now...










Do you have a side fan blowing on the gpu?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Do you have a side fan blowing on the gpu?

Nopes, I got the side cover off, but it's cold down here in Victoria...so that helps


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I have this controller.








I am going to remove the blue plate and use one of the 5.25 mesh plates instead. This controller has LED's. Very bright LED's. And they are blue. My case fans are green. I am debating if I want to remove the LED's from the controller or not. What say you?

I think the black mesh with green leds would look awesome...you should do it


----------



## photonmoo

Gawd, soldering is such a mission...I'm busy extending the 24 pin extension cable I got (it was too short, only 15cm) A bit of solder shot off accidentally and got my lip, grrrrrrrr it hurts like hell. I'm a clutz :S


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Nopes, I got the side cover off, but it's cold down here in Victoria...so that helps

Well, It helps to have a fan blowing directly on the gpu. If you don't, than I would suggest replacing the stock thermal compound on the gpu to an aftermarket compound. I use as5 on mine and it works great


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Gawd, soldering is such a mission...I'm busy extending the 24 pin extension cable I got (it was too short, only 15cm) A bit of solder shot off accidentally and got my lip, grrrrrrrr it hurts like hell. I'm a clutz :S


I got you on that one. When I was your age I got some solder in my left eye. It instantly flattened out and bonded on my eye ball. They took me to the emergency room and used a fire hose on my eye to get it off and then I had to wear the Capt. Hook patch for a couple of days.. I think my wife would have enjoyed the look if she had not been worring so much that I would loose my sight in that one eye.

but on your lip. Ouch. Thats gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Well, It helps to have a fan blowing directly on the gpu. If you don't, than I would suggest replacing the stock thermal compound on the gpu to an aftermarket compound. I use as5 on mine and it works great









Did it really make that much difference..??


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I have this controller.








I am going to remove the blue plate and use one of the 5.25 mesh plates instead. This controller has LED's. Very bright LED's. And they are blue. My case fans are green. I am debating if I want to remove the LED's from the controller or not. What say you?


The Zalman is nice but I used the Sunbeam Reobus. It also changes from 12Vdc to 7Vdc and has click off switches and can also be used as a dimmer for your Cold cathode lights. I used this one because I was tired of burning out the pots in my old ones every time I used a big fans. The LEDs burn bright blue at full power to red at low power and they are really sensitive switches with a nice solid click off.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Well, It helps to have a fan blowing directly on the gpu. If you don't, than I would suggest replacing the stock thermal compound on the gpu to an aftermarket compound. I use as5 on mine and it works great










*******, I might just give it a shot. I might eventually head down the line of WC the entire rig, CPU, GPU, NB... to keep temps really down...but it's going to be a lot of moola


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I got you on that one. When I was your age I got some solder in my left eye. It instantly flattened out and bonded on my eye ball. They took me to the emergency room and used a fire hose on my eye to get it off and then I had to wear the Capt. Hook patch for a couple of days.. I think my wife would have enjoyed the look if she had not been worring so much that I would loose my sight in that one eye.

but on your lip. Ouch. Thats gonna leave a mark.


There is already a mark







, I don't think the wifey is gong to be too impressed I 'hurt' myself again and I'm not supposed to be doing "computer stuff" with a broken finger









But dayummmmm solder to the eye, that's hardcore. Hehe it just made me think of Terminator 2, with the liquid terminator...that could have been you


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Did it really make that much difference..??


It actually really does. It makes as much of a difference as replacing the thermal compound on a cpu, sometimes even more because the gpu gets much hotter in most cases.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


*******, I might just give it a shot. I might eventually head down the line of WC the entire rig, CPU, GPU, NB... to keep temps really down...but it's going to be a lot of moola










That's one of the reason's I wont go water cooling yet either. Along with the fact that one leak can destroy your entire computer. Worth the extra 3-4mhz overclock? Not for me









I'll stick with high end air cooling over a wc system any day


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I switched to the Corsair H50, which will be delivered tomorrow hopefully, for several reasons...none of which involve overclocking surprisingly.

1. Less noise due to one(or both) side panel fans being gone...we all know how loud those are due to the stupid vents in the side panel.

2. No more dirty CPU heatsink!

3. Lower idle/load temps on the CPU...lowest I could go was 33c, ambient temp is killing me here in SW Missouri during the hot months. That idle temp is good, but cooler is better.

I eventually want to sell the H50 and build a custom water-cooling kit to cool the CPU, GPU(s) and maybe RAM/HDD/NB. If I could get down to just the fans on the rad, the inside of that case will stay immaculate.


----------



## K10

Hello everyone..... I made a log thread for my mods. I'm almost finished with it. Let me know what you think of it. Preferably there as I spend a lot of time in school/fishing and I can't check out every post in this thread as easily as I could when it was less crowded.

Also, remember that I have an Antec 900 now. 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-rewiring.html


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I think the black mesh with green leds would look awesome...you should do it










Ya that would be nice, but not doable. So I am debating if I should remove the LED's entirely.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The Zalman is nice but I used the Sunbeam Reobus. It also changes from 12Vdc to 7Vdc and has click off switches and can also be used as a dimmer for your Cold cathode lights. I used this one because I was tired of burning out the pots in my old ones every time I used a big fans. The LEDs burn bright blue at full power to red at low power and they are really sensitive switches with a nice solid click off.





























Ya, I am not interested in replacing what I have. Yours is nice though. If I were to replace it, I would go to full digital display.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I switched to the Corsair H50, which will be delivered tomorrow hopefully, for several reasons...none of which involve overclocking surprisingly.

1. Less noise due to one(or both) side panel fans being gone...we all know how loud those are due to the stupid vents in the side panel.

2. No more dirty CPU heatsink!

3. Lower idle/load temps on the CPU...lowest I could go was 33c, ambient temp is killing me here in SW Missouri during the hot months. That idle temp is good, but cooler is better.

I eventually want to sell the H50 and build a custom water-cooling kit to cool the CPU, GPU(s) and maybe RAM/HDD/NB. If I could get down to just the fans on the rad, the inside of that case will stay immaculate.


Well, the corsair h50 is a good unit, but it still doesn't beat high end air coolers like the true and megahalems. Plus it is more expensive.

check out this review: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...&limitstart=12

In my opinion, only go water cooling if you have doe to build an entire loop which includes, cpu, gpu, and even a north bridge block with a huge 240 or 360 radiator and a good pump etc.
Yes, I have done my research on water cooling, even thought about getting one, but it's just not worth it to me


----------



## Enigma8750

This week we salute r11 case. This case is proof positive that you can fit almost anything in this case.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Well, It helps to have a fan blowing directly on the gpu. If you don't, than I would suggest replacing the stock thermal compound on the gpu to an aftermarket compound. I use as5 on mine and it works great










I'd agree with the fan blowing on the side, mine drops from idle 70C to idle 60C with the side fans in....

I've got some Arctic Silver 5 left from doing my CPU cooler change, so if you reckon it'll make much difference I might have a play with that


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


I'd agree with the fan blowing on the side, mine drops from idle 70C to idle 60C with the side fans in....

I've got some Arctic Silver 5 left from doing my CPU cooler change, so if you reckon it'll make much difference I might have a play with that










you should definitely try it. and I didn't think of this but you should do like a comparison of before you apply the as5 and after to see how much of a difference it really makes. I think my temps dropped about 4-5c from applying it. The stock thermal paste they put on there is crap


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
This week we salute r11 case. This case is proof positive that you can fit almost anything in this case.










Darn. I Wasn't the first too smack a WC loop in there, well i guess I'll have too try too be the frist one too smack the radiator inside aswell ^^


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Darn. I Wasn't the first too smack a WC loop in there, well i guess I'll have too try too be the frist one too smack the radiator inside aswell ^^



That I gotta see MibrottarN; This guy is tailand or from phillipines but he stuffed that turkey with as much as he could.


----------



## Enigma8750

You could probably get a double radiator in the bottom if you cut the drive bays out of the case and use the drive bay extender by Lian li in your 5 1/4 bay slot. You could cut holes in the bottom of the case for air input and then let the hot air get blown out of the case via the top fan.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You could probably get a double radiator in the bottom if you cut the drive bays out of the case and use the drive bay extender by Lian li in your 5 1/4 bay slot. You could cut holes in the bottom of the case for air input and then let the hot air get blown out of the case via the top fan.

I've done alot opf measureing and if you use a thin radiator like the Black ice Stealth or some other that's 3cm thick and cut up the front fangrill and parts of the drivebay "floor", you can acctually fit a 3x 120mm radiator with 25mm fans


----------



## Enigma8750

are you gonna try it.. or are you still just thinking about it.


----------



## photonmoo

I finally found the digital camera, so I though I'd shoot some pics of what I've been doing...

This is going into the Scout, and the other one is going into the HAF (I got them for a steal of a price, so got 2







)



















It's an awesome board, I'm really loving it...I wish it was red though, could match the Scout, but oh wells









I won't put the board in till next week...most of the other stuff should arrive then, so I'll do everything together.

I extended the 24 pin atx extension cable...














































I still need to sleeve them, to make them look all pretty...I just wanted to make sure it was all okay...unlike the first time, I did all the cables in heatshrink only to find out it just didn't reach...










The finished product should look roughly like that ^^^ I would do sleeving but I can't be bothered, it's not like you're going to see most of the cables, so it's a waste.

Thankfully the 790FXT's layout is soooooo much better than the M2N SLI, it will be easier.

Oh the poor HAF is just sitting there, not being used...poor HAF. I'll probably pull out and swop around the components between the two cases until I'm happy and not bored anymore


----------



## K10

Dude...Buy some of this and just solder it where the pins are and slap some heatshrink over those parts. I got 200 feet of that black one. Best prices anywhere as far as I know.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...3784271&sr=1-5


----------



## photonmoo

Oh boo, that would have made it soooooo much easier and probably avoided me getting the damn solder on my lip.

It's a pity they won's ship to Aus, but thanks for that...I'll nick down later to the Hardware shops / Automotive shops and see what they got.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Oh boo, that would have made it soooooo much easier and probably avoided me getting the damn solder on my lip.

It's a pity they won's ship to Aus, but thanks for that...I'll nick down later to the Hardware shops / Automotive shops and see what they got.

Oh, forgot about the location. You can get cheap wire(as low as 0.12 USD per foot) at www.performance-pcs.com. I'm not sure if they ship to Australia though.

EDIT: Here's the link. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...5f379ac397768d I'd get 18 or 22 gauge. If you get 100 feet+ the price goes down a bunch.


----------



## photonmoo

It'll probably be easier for me to find it here locally, but thanks for your effort and help.

Grrr postage, paypal, surcharges and all that other crap annoy me...they hike the price up so much, you don't wanna buy it anymore.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
It'll probably be easier for me to find it here locally, but thanks for your effort and help.

Grrr postage, paypal, surcharges and all that other crap annoy me...they hike the price up so much, you don't wanna buy it anymore.

Yeah, fortunately for me Amazon likes Hawaii unlike every other site, so I got free shipping on my wire. Was going to get some really nice sleeving(same kind that naf uses(nylon multifilament)) but the shipping was like 30 bucks so I just bought black wire instead and don't regret it one bit. I love how organized, single-color wire looks.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Yeah, fortunately for me Amazon likes Hawaii unlike every other site, so I got free shipping on my wire. Was going to get some really nice sleeving(same kind that naf uses(nylon multifilament)) but the shipping was like 30 bucks so I just bought black wire instead and don't regret it one bit. I love how organized, single-color wire looks.

Shipping is the killer...but you've done a awesome job on your 900 so far, and the black looks good. It helps and saves having to sleeve and heatshrink the entire cable, only have to do the parts you soldered.

The murdermod sleeving looks cool, but it would be pointless in my case because I try to hide every cable...so why go to all the effort to sleeve and make it look nice if it isn't visible...


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Shipping is the killer...but you've done a awesome job on your 900 so far, and the black looks good. It helps and saves having to sleeve and heatshrink the entire cable, only have to do the parts you soldered.

The murdermod sleeving looks cool, but it would be pointless in my case because I try to hide every cable...so why go to all the effort to sleeve and make it look nice if it isn't visible...

Thanks and I agree. I loved how the wires looked in this worklog so I tried it out with mine.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...pes-v2110.html


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

The H50 is installed, still at 33c...crap!!!

I think the CPU itself combined with ambient temps, is not allowing me to drop below 33c at idle. I haven't tested under-load temps to see if they're lower than before.

Crap I hate wasting money.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
The H50 is installed, still at 33c...crap!!!

I think the CPU itself combined with ambient temps, is not allowing me to drop below 33c at idle. I haven't tested under-load temps to see if they're lower than before.

Crap I hate wasting money.

What are you comparing it with? In many situations a cooler will idle at same temps as a much worse cooler but will have much better temps at load.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

The best idle temp was 33c with my Cooler Master GeminiII(dual-120mm version), and the oem Intel cooler. Haven't been able to get any lower.

I'll try out some gaming and cpu tests to see what temps I get.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
The best idle temp was 33c with my Cooler Master GeminiII(dual-120mm version), and the oem Intel cooler. Haven't been able to get any lower.

I'll try out some gaming and cpu tests to see what temps I get.

Are you using the TIM that comes with the H50?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Are you using the TIM that comes with the H50?

TIM? If that's the thermal crap they had on there, then no. I removed it and I'm using my Zalman compound.

I have noticed a change...that temp is solid at 33c, realtemp records the highest/and lowest temps while the software is running and I have yet to get it to go up even 1c. I have firefox(5tabs), steam, aim, msn, realtemp, winamp all open. I just opened Team Fortress 2 and joined a server...holy crap, still at 33c. I guess this cooler is working quite well...usually my CPU temp is jumping around between 40-50c at this point. Yay!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
The H50 is installed, still at 33c...crap!!!

I think the CPU itself combined with ambient temps, is not allowing me to drop below 33c at idle. I haven't tested under-load temps to see if they're lower than before.

Crap I hate wasting money.

Damn, that's a bummer man


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I have a ton of crap running, even Team Fortress 2...I can not get that temp of 33c to go up a single degree. RealTemp reports a high of 33c and a low of 33c...it won't move.

Either the Intel temp sensors crapped out, or this cooler is doing a very fine job of keeping that CPU cool under any load. The real test is running Prime95 or something, which I have yet to do.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I have a ton of crap running, even Team Fortress 2...I can not get that temp of 33c to go up a single degree. RealTemp reports a high of 33c and a low of 33c...it won't move.

Either the Intel temp sensors crapped out, or this cooler is doing a very fine job of keeping that CPU cool under any load. The real test is running Prime95 or something, which I have yet to do.


If it isn't moving past 33c under a load, then that's awesome.









But like you said, could be the sensors lying


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I have a ton of crap running, even Team Fortress 2...I can not get that temp of 33c to go up a single degree. RealTemp reports a high of 33c and a low of 33c...it won't move.

Either the Intel temp sensors crapped out, or this cooler is doing a very fine job of keeping that CPU cool under any load. The real test is running Prime95 or something, which I have yet to do.


download prime95 and check temps under full load or something.

Oh, and TIM = Thermal Interface Material.


----------



## Behemoth777

Hey guys,
I just got my scythe ultra kaze 3000 in the mail today and I can say that this thing, is A BEAST!!! My scout is like a damn wind tunnel now! I think I should rename my scout a cm storm rambo cause this thing is no longer stealthy. It's a power house!!! hahaha


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow. Nice results on that fan

Model 
Brand Scythe 
Model DFS123812-3000 
*Spec 7.2 watts per fan*
Type Case Fan 
Compatibility Case 
Fan Size 120mm 
Bearing Type Sleeve 
RPM 3000 Â±10% RPM 
Air Flow *133.60 CFM *
Noise Level *45.90 dBA * *wow what is that equivalent to.
Physical Spec *Dimensions 120 x 120 x 38mm









Sound Chart: How Loud Is It?

Noise
Level
Sound Chart (db) Effect

Jet engine (near) 140
Firecracker 140
Rock concert 110-140
Boom box 120 Threshold of pain (125 db).
Thunderclap (near) 120
Stereo (over 100 watts) 110-125
Chainsaw 110
Jackhammer 110
Snowmobile 105
Airplane (near) 103
Garbage truck 100 Regular exposure of more than 1
minute risks permanent hearing
loss (above 100 db).
Farm tractor 98
Motorcycle (near) 90 No more than 15 minutes of
unprotected exposure
recommended.
Subway 88
Lawnmower 85-90 Level at which hearing damage
begins (85 db).
Television 70-90
City traffic noise 80 Level at which constant exposure
may cause hearing damage.
Alarm Clock 80
Washing machine 78
Dishwasher 75 Long exposure to sounds less than
 75 db is unlikely to harm ears.
Vacuum cleaner 70
Hair dryer 70
Laughter 60-65
Normal conversation 50-65
*Refrigerator humming 40*
Quiet room 40
Whisper 30
Rustling leaves 20
0


----------



## K10




----------



## Behemoth777

I can't wait to build my new rig to discover the true potential of my cooling setup when I get a mega shadow along with a san ace









But, for right now all I have is a freezer pro 64. And all the high speed fans in the world can't help an outdated cooler


----------



## photonmoo

The fan is definitely going to be audible, but for 130CFM, who cares


----------



## K10

People usually only get em if they have a fan controller since they still perform well at lower audio levels.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Still at 33c, RealTemp says max is 33c. Still need to run something serious like Prime95, will do that later on.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Still at 33c, RealTemp says max is 33c. Still need to run something serious like Prime95, will do that later on.

So far so good, let's hope Prime says the same thing









Still, it's a bit odd that it hasn't moved past 33c


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
So far so good, let's hope Prime says the same thing









Still, it's a bit odd that it hasn't moved past 33c

Let's hope that it DOESN'T say the same thing because that'll mean the sensor's stuck.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Still at 33c, RealTemp says max is 33c. Still need to run something serious like Prime95, will do that later on.

Hey Johnny, How have you got your H50 set up? post some pics







unless you have an I've missed them :S I skim read the last 3 pages.

I'm a bit sceptical of the H50 keeping you temp at a solid 33c, I got a massive drop with mine but its never sat solid on one number for very long.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I've been running Orthos for 9 minutes so far, small FFTs stress test, and my max temps on both cores so far is 39c. Top exhaust air still isn't what I'd consider warm, feels room temperature, maybe a little higher. Very nice.

I have the radiator mounted in the 5.25" bays, installing the base/pump unit was a bit of a pain but it eventually worked without much trouble. I used one of my blue R4 series, decided not to do a push/pull setup because I honestly don't think that will make a significant change.

I'll get some pics sometime tomorrow if time permits.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Let's hope that it DOESN'T say the same thing because that'll mean the sensor's stuck.

lol, yeah you're right...silly me. I guess my head isn't screwed on properly today (or I think it's like that normally







)


----------



## photonmoo

Hmmm, it actually went up to 39c, which still isn't bad


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Orthos has been going for almost 15 minutes, both cores still at 39c.

I just stopped Orthos and kept an eye on RealTemp...temps dropped to 33c almost instantly after stopping that test.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


are you gonna try it.. or are you still just thinking about it.


I'm almost certain i will try with atleast a 240 radiator, though i have alot of stuff comming up I'm not sure when I'm gonna have time, but I'll post here as soon as I decide


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
People usually only get em if they have a fan controller since they still perform well at lower audio levels.

Yeah, thats what i'm doing. For the most part it is a little too loud for me and full speed so I just turn it down and it still keeps my temps cool. I actually don't see much of a difference turning all my fans up high to leaving them at lower rpms. I just think the reason for that though is that the air flow in my system is screwed up. First of all I have a 92mm fan cooling my cpu cooler which should be a higher rpm 120mm cooler to see good temps and also my gpu isn't a dual slot cooler which means the hot air it emits stays inside my case.

I'm really going to see the potential of it when I build my next rig. I'm going to keep the scout, but tear everything out of it and start fresh. I'm going to get a mega shadow and a san ace for my cpu cooler and I expect to see great things from it, especially in my case, and I will also get gpu's that have dual slot coolers so that they can get that hot air out of my case.


----------



## raisethe3

Hey photo, not to be an ass. But what do you mean under your sig spec "going in still"?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Hmmm, it actually went up to 39c, which still isn't bad


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Hey photo, not to be an ass. But what do you mean under your sig spec "going in still"?









Hehe, that's okay.

I ordered new components, and a few have arrived...but I'm waiting on the rest.

So I'm going to wait till everything has arrived before I put them into the Rigs.

I'm still indecisive on where to put what, so I'll work it out eventually.


----------



## raisethe3

Ahh...I see. Wow, you're going to have an awesome computer there! Good luck with that build!









Yeah, I am waiting for my parts too. Will be changing my sig specs once its arrive and then swap it and have it ready to go.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Hehe, that's okay.

I ordered new components, and a few have arrived...but I'm waiting on the rest.

So I'm going to wait till everything has arrived before I put them into the Rigs.

I'm still indecisive on where to put what, so I'll work it out eventually.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Sig rig is almost up!!! Will post pics when I'm done with it!!
Just waiting on my last part (processor)


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. I have a Rosewill cooler on my processor. its nickel and copper and a few other compound and has been a pretty good cool, it takes a 92 mm fan. I found a server fan today that is 92mm but its 6000 rpm and a 160 cfm and 63 dba.. I really am considering putting it on my Rosewill Z5. Input men


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay.. I have a Rosewill cooler on my processor. its nickel and copper and a few other compound and has been a pretty good cool, it takes a 92 mm fan. I found a server fan today that is 92mm but its 6000 rpm and a 160 cfm and 63 dba.. I really am considering putting it on my Rosewill Z5. Input men


Haha I was actually going to try something like that with my freezer pro but I didn't want to buy another fan. If you find a good way to secure it to your cooler then I would say go for it! couldn't hurt right?


----------



## K10

I updated my worklog in my sig, check it out.

@Enigma, I'd use it if and only if it'd be hooked up to a fan controller. 63dBa is insane!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I updated my worklog in my sig, check it out.

@Enigma, I'd use it if and only if it'd be hooked up to a fan controller. 63dBa is insane!


I agree, 63dBa is ridiculous


----------



## PathogenX

hey guys havent been on here for a while

I am going to buying some vented pci slots when i have free time and painting them red to replace the ones that came with the scout and then thinking of painting the mesh


----------



## raisethe3

Word....that's like a normal conversation volume. A bit too loud for my taste. I usually try to get a fan that's 30 or under.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay.. I have a Rosewill cooler on my processor. its nickel and copper and a few other compound and has been a pretty good cool, it takes a 92 mm fan. I found a server fan today that is 92mm but its 6000 rpm and a 160 cfm and *63 dba*.. I really am considering putting it on my Rosewill Z5. Input men


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Word....that's like a normal conversation volume. A bit too loud for my taste. I usually try to get a fan that's 30 or under.

They should make those things a bit more relative like....instead of a conversation, say humming or something since it's going to be constantly making that sound. But yeah, way too loud.....


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

ok guys... i got a little kick out of this and wanted to share...

this computer i bought earlier this year... ran me about $1500.









this computer i started building about 2 months ago... so far at $850.









so seriously!!? why would anyone ever buy a store bought computer, when u can build not only a cheaper, better working and!!!! BETTER LOOKING computer??? its beyond me. lol, anyways i found it funny, and damn my old pc looks like crap!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


ok guys... i got a little kick out of this and wanted to share...

so seriously!!? why would anyone ever buy a store bought computer, when u can build not only a cheaper, better working and!!!! BETTER LOOKING computer??? its beyond me. lol, anyways i found it funny, and damn my old pc looks like crap!


Yeah.....my parents were amazed when I made em a $350 comp that Dell would sell it for $600 before shipping. It makes me want to start my own company.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Yeah.....my parents were amazed when I made em a $350 comp that Dell would sell it for $600 before shipping. It makes me want to start my own company.

yeah i know what u mean... all the ppl i work with ask me the same thing...." if u know all this computer stuff why don't u just open ur own company" all i can say is,... i work here and don't have the funds!!! otherwise i would, i love computers... if i could i would eat, sleep and build pc's 24/7.... a man can dream!


----------



## dkev

Increased my cooling capacity by removing my PCI plates and sticking in a 80mm fan. Also added a pull fan to my DK. Dropped my cpu temps by about 6c, and there is a 3c drop on my stock exhaust due to the 80mm getting rid of most of the heat from the gpu.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Increased my cooling capacity by removing my PCI plates and sticking in a 80mm fan. Also added a pull fan to my DK. Dropped my cpu temps by about 6c, and there is a 3c drop on my stock exhaust due to the 80mm getting rid of most of the heat from the gpu.



















That's sweet, 6c ey, might just get a little fan then.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


yeah i know what u mean... all the ppl i work with ask me the same thing...." if u know all this computer stuff why don't u just open ur own company" all i can say is,... i work here and don't have the funds!!! otherwise i would, i love computers... if i could i would eat, sleep and build pc's 24/7.... a man can dream!


It's even harder in Hawaii than ConUS. I think if I saved money to make a few I could just make em and put em on craigslist or something then make a ~$50-100 dollar profit and keep going from there.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


It's even harder in Hawaii than ConUS. I think if I saved money to make a few I could just make em and put em on craigslist or something then make a ~$50-100 dollar profit and keep going from there.


only $50-100 man that seems hardly worth it...


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


only $50-100 man that seems hardly worth it...


It's worth it if you enjoy building computers.


----------



## mlcollins33

hey guys heres mine
what do you think


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlcollins33*


hey guys heres mine
what do you think











That is stunning!
Have the same powersupply and I love it. (Unless it decides not too live)
You'll like the case i gurantee you!


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlcollins33* 
hey guys heres mine
what do you think










Nice..... and tidy!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlcollins33* 
hey guys heres mine
what do you think










I won't say it's nice or bad, I'll just say I am jealous.


----------



## photonmoo

Not bad at all mlcollins33, crossfire 4870's look good, as well as the DK.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I agree, 63dBa is ridiculous









I know.. I plugged it in to test it and it sounded like a jet engine starting up. I actually thought it was going to start smoking and blow up right there in my hands.. Naa.. I have another one that is 55 CFM with 35 dba. That other on I have no Idea what Im gonna do with that one. I have a friend at our local thrifts store and he always puts out these rediculous fans for me. They are like super case fans.. I get them for $4.99


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I know.. I plugged it in to test it and it sounded like a jet engine starting up. I actually thought it was going to start smoking and blow up right there in my hands.. Naa.. I have another one that is 55 CFM with 35 dba. That other on I have no Idea what Im gonna do with that one. I have a friend at our local thrifts store and he always puts out these rediculous fans for me. They are like super case fans.. I get them for $4.99


Well I suppose for 5 bucks, you can't go wrong and a little "jet engine starting up" noise never hurt anyone (I hope







)























Hehe, your next case mod, could be 'The Turbine', stick a couple of those monster fans in and voila


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlcollins33*


hey guys heres mine
what do you think











Not enough o's in smooth to describe that build. Looking good dude.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey guys.. look through this thread and see if you see anything interesting in the mid sized catagory.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/micr...est09/vote.php


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Well I suppose for 5 bucks, you can't go wrong and a little "jet engine starting up" noise never hurt anyone (I hope







)























Hehe, your next case mod, could be 'The Turbine', stick a couple of those monster fans in and voila










Yea I will call it the Wind Tunnel

This weekend I bought 5 fans

[email protected] 120x120x38 4050 rpm. 9.6 Watts 130 CFM Variable and 53db
[email protected] 120x120x38 3900 rpm 19.0Watts 148 CFM Variable and 51db
[email protected] 92x92x32 6000 rpm 29 watts 160 CFM Varaible and 63db
[email protected] 92x92x32 2900 rpm 3.6 watts 55CFM Variable and 35dba


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey guys.. look through this thread and see if you see anything interesting in the mid sized catagory.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/micr...est09/vote.php


Nice...well at least Bill Owen did well. Same goes for masbuskado.


----------



## Enigma8750

Awe come on.. I made the LeaderBoard at least.. That has to count for something. Bill Owens has an entire crew and a C N C machine and benders and paint booths. I did mine at my house with a spray can and some common household tools.


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, those are pretty loud. What brand are they? Just curious if you have a link to it so that I can see what they look like.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea I will call it the Wind Tunnel

This weekend I bought 5 fans

[email protected] 120x120x38 4050 rpm. 9.6 Watts 130 CFM Variable and 53db
[email protected] 120x120x38 3900 rpm 19.0Watts 148 CFM Variable and 51db
[email protected] 92x92x32 6000 rpm 29 watts 160 CFM Varaible and 63db
[email protected] 92x92x32 2900 rpm 3.6 watts 55CFM Variable and 35dba


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Wow, those are pretty loud. What brand are they? Just curious if you have a link to it so that I can see what they look like.










model No.s

109p0912h216
b34262-34
afc0912de
afc1212de

Google each model number and then you can see them all


----------



## raisethe3

Damn, they're so tiny! Just googled it up and this is the outcome:





Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


model No.s

109p0912h216
b34262-34
afc0912de
afc1212de

Google each model number and then you can see them all


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. most of those pictures are not too big.


----------



## Enigma8750

We would like to Welcome mlcollins33 to the team. He is a Build Master step 3 field promotion. Awesome build and craftmanship. You deserve it.


----------



## mlcollins33

thanks everyone


----------



## K10

My worklog is finished. I'll maybe add some day shots tomorrow.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-rewiring.html


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
My worklog is finished. I'll maybe add some day shots tomorrow.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-rewiring.html

looks great ^^ only yhing i would have done is paint the black in between the top and the sidewindow ^^

And i have just put up an order on the HDD rack from Lian Li,CM Storm "Weapon of choice AK" mousepad, a blue cold cathode kit from germany. 1 hour after my order i saw that they had upgraded their inventory and had this smexy http://www.gamersware.de/product_inf...Kit---red.html thing. To bad it doesnt comein blue. But it aint gonna be shipped until the 28.10 since its aint in stock. Cant wait until i get it in my Scout with the 4 new blue R4 fans thats also on their way


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
looks great ^^ only yhing i would have done is paint the black in between the top and the sidewindow ^^

Thanks. I assembled it and saw it and had the opportunity to make it white but I actually like how it looks up close so I didn't paint it white.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Thanks. I assembled it and saw it and had the opportunity to make it white but I actually like how it looks up close so I didn't paint it white.


Well everyone has a diffrent taste ^^ and it ain a major detail so it aint an eyesore that stands out ^^


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Well everyone has a diffrent taste ^^ and it ain a major detail so it aint an eyesore that stands out ^^

Well to me it adds to the color scheme.


----------



## photonmoo

Hi guys

What would be the best way to cut a 3mm acrylic sheet? I'm going to remove the stock side window and replace it with the red uv acrylic...

I only have the basic tools, possibly use the old side window and trace/score around it?

I'm just scared I'm going to break it...









Edit:
I dug up seven9st surfer's Ambush Mod, and I see he just traced it and then used a Dremel...I might go the same route then...and make sure to be veryyyy careful when cutting and drilling


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey guys.. look through this thread and see if you see anything interesting in the mid sized catagory.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/micr...est09/vote.php


OMG! I was all like wait a minute... isn't that Enigms case...
Way too go man!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Hi guys

What would be the best way to cut a 3mm acrylic sheet? I'm going to remove the stock side window and replace it with the red uv acrylic...

I only have the basic tools, possibly use the old side window and trace/score around it?

I'm just scared I'm going to break it...









Edit:
I dug up seven9st surfer's Ambush Mod, and I see he just traced it and then used a Dremel...I might go the same route then...and make sure to be veryyyy careful when cutting and drilling


Yeah Dremel is probably the best way. Ask the local window service guys if they can give you some tips, and Good luck cuting


----------



## kev_b

I used a scroll saw to cut my window, I'm not so skilled at a dremel other than something simple.


----------



## photonmoo

Well Done Enigma







a pity you didn't win

Meh, some of those mods look bleh I think...That Cosmos Dragon looks awesome though


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Guys for the support. I didn't say anything to anyone earlier about it because it was a world wide thing and I didn't want to embarrass myself if I didn't make the Leaderboard at least. But I feel great about 5th place in the world. that's not too bad. And Photonmoo You're right. One of those orange cases looks like its not even a CM box. Its looks like an old Antec build, but what ever, NO WORRIES right? I wanted to win first place but I knew I was going against some pretty tough competition. That sniper with the winter camo was done in a professional modding shop.

Now about the drilling the holes. Here is my way to drill acrylic. You have to go slow and easy or it will crack on you. don't press down on the drill much at all. Just a little. Start on slow until you dig your hole diameter. Then speed the drill but don't push. Let the NEW drill bit do all the work and it won't crack.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Hi guys

What would be the best way to cut a 3mm acrylic sheet? I'm going to remove the stock side window and replace it with the red uv acrylic...

I only have the basic tools, possibly use the old side window and trace/score around it?

I'm just scared I'm going to break it...









Edit:
I dug up seven9st surfer's Ambush Mod, and I see he just traced it and then used a Dremel...I might go the same route then...and make sure to be veryyyy careful when cutting and drilling

I used a hacksaw for mine. And if you are going to use a hacksaw, cut it at a 30 degree angle, not straight up and down. It cuts through faster and I accidentally cracked it doing that but I had enough room on my sheet for 2 tries and the second try came out perfect


----------



## K10

I think if I did it I'd test cutting off a corner or something small with a jigsaw and a dremel to see which way seemed safer. It'd probably be dremel. I don't think it'd be easy to crack it with a dremel but with a jigsaw it's likely to happen. I'm pretty sure Syrillian uses a router. I don't have one though


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay the best way to cut acrylic in basic shapes is to buy an Acrylic Scoring tool. It looks like a weird carpet cutter blade. Then you just rest it on a flat surface and bend it and it will break clean.










Its fast and easy and then you get your dremel and cut the edging.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay the best way to cut acrylic in basic shapes is to buy an Acrylic Scoring tool. It looks like a weird carpet cutter blade. Then you just rest it on a flat surface and bend it and it will break clean.










ah, cool. Score & snap, yes?


----------



## raisethe3

You're going to mod your case? Good luck! Do post pics when you're done.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Hi guys

What would be the best way to cut a 3mm acrylic sheet? I'm going to remove the stock side window and replace it with the red uv acrylic...

I only have the basic tools, possibly use the old side window and trace/score around it?

I'm just scared I'm going to break it...









Edit:
I dug up seven9st surfer's Ambush Mod, and I see he just traced it and then used a Dremel...I might go the same route then...and make sure to be veryyyy careful when cutting and drilling


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Hey guys, I just purchased a whole new setup to replace my sig rig. Thanks to this thread, I have decided on the Storm Scout. I'll post pics when I get it all setup.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
ah, cool. Score & snap, yes?

Eh, I tried scoring it but it wasn't very easy. The easiest way was with the saw. But you can try it and see if it works..


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thanks Guys for the support. I didn't say anything to anyone earlier about it because it was a world wide thing and I didn't want to embarrass myself if I didn't make the Leaderboard at least. But I feel great about 5th place in the world. that's not too bad. And Photonmoo You're right. One of those orange cases looks like its not even a CM box. Its looks like an old Antec build, but what ever, NO WORRIES right? I wanted to win first place but I knew I was going against some pretty tough competition. That sniper with the winter camo was done in a professional modding shop.

Now about the drilling the holes. Here is my way to drill acrylic. You have to go slow and easy or it will crack on you. don't press down on the drill much at all. Just a little. Start on slow until you dig your hole diameter. Then speed the drill but don't push. Let the NEW drill bit do all the work and it won't crack.

Exactly fifth in the world is still one heck of an achievement, and well done to you again!! Like you said a lot of the mods were professionally done. You've done us scouts proud Commander









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
I used a hacksaw for mine. And if you are going to use a hacksaw, cut it at a 30 degree angle, not straight up and down. It cuts through faster and I accidentally cracked it doing that but I had enough room on my sheet for 2 tries and the second try came out perfect










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay the best way to cut acrylic in basic shapes is to buy an Acrylic Scoring tool. It looks like a weird carpet cutter blade. Then you just rest it on a flat surface and bend it and it will break clean.










Its fast and easy and then you get your dremel and cut the edging.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
You're going to mod your case? Good luck! Do post pics when you're done.









Thanks for the tips guys, I'll try and incorporate all the Scouts knowledge and do it right the firs time...

I'm going to take the acrylic slowwwwwwww, it was expensive compared to the others, $27 a sheet 500mmx500mm

I'll take pics as I go along too


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
Hey guys, I just purchased a whole new setup to replace my sig rig. Thanks to this thread, I have decided on the Storm Scout. I'll post pics when I get it all setup.

*******, good on you...you've made a wise and very good choice.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
Hey guys, I just purchased a whole new setup to replace my sig rig. Thanks to this thread, I have decided on the Storm Scout. I'll post pics when I get it all setup.

Looking forward to putting you on the Roster. You Sound like Scout Material.


----------



## elo820

Nice choice Wildcard!

Btw guys, So I tried overclocking my Cpu and My temps are interesting. Would someone mind checking it out?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ime-temps.html

I'm on 3.8 and under prime95 I get 70C tops at 100% load. Is that high for my overclock? Are there anymore tips I should check out or follow according to my thread? I like this thread cause you guys are a little more talkative and funny. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
Nice choice Wildcard!

Btw guys, So I tried overclocking my Cpu and My temps are interesting. Would someone mind checking it out?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ime-temps.html

I'm on 3.8 and under prime95 I get 70C tops at 100% load. Is that high for my overclock? Are there anymore tips I should check out or follow according to my thread? I like this thread cause you guys are a little more talkative and funny. Thanks in advance guys!

Hmmm, I would like to help...but I havn't had a Intel Rig in forever... sorry









The thread you made should hopefully yield some results and answers...


----------



## elo820

Now I think I may have a problem with my card..


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Nice choice Wildcard!

Btw guys, So I tried overclocking my Cpu and My temps are interesting. Would someone mind checking it out?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ime-temps.html

I'm on 3.8 and under prime95 I get 70C tops at 100% load. Is that high for my overclock? Are there anymore tips I should check out or follow according to my thread? I like this thread cause you guys are a little more talkative and funny. Thanks in advance guys!


From what I have heard about overclocking the 920 is that those temps are pretty normal. They aren't great, but they are normal. What do you have your voltage set at? try backing down on the voltage a little bit and if it is stable, it will probably be cooler too. either that, or buy a better cooler and better a better thermal compound


----------



## elo820

Thanks for the response! Well I was initially at 1.25 now I am trying 1.22. My max load temps drop 1-3C across all cores. What the heck!? How low can I go at 3.8? Im on prime 95 right now. So my highest readings are 62-68C


----------



## abdidas

I haven't been on these forums for time. How is everybody


----------



## elo820

So I lowered my vcore to 1.175. This has gotten my prime 95 temps to 60C! what the! And Intel burn test on highest settings got me 67C tops. The Intel one gets my cpu hotter. Interesting.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


So I lowered my vcore to 1.175. This has gotten my prime 95 temps to 60C! what the! And Intel burn test on highest settings got me 67C tops. The Intel one gets my cpu hotter. Interesting.


hahaha your welcome


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Ok so it came in today and OMG this thing is amazing!!! Ill post pics up once I have my build up and running. Stupid motherboard is what I am waiting on (sposed to be here tomorrow and I ordered it before the case too...what the heck?) And goodness the friggin V8 cooler is WAY BIGGER than pics make you think hahahah love it.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
Ok so it came in today and OMG this thing is amazing!!! Ill post pics up once I have my build up and running. Stupid motherboard is what I am waiting on (sposed to be here tomorrow and I ordered it before the case too...what the heck?) And goodness the friggin V8 cooler is WAY BIGGER than pics make you think hahahah love it.

Welcome Aboard









Grrr on the mobo being late...







Most High End CPU Coolers nowadays are freaking huge, especially when you seem them up close and personal...like the V8 & V10


----------



## photonmoo

My new 240mm Swiftech MCR220 Rad finally arrived today, along with another 2 Red R4's and some thermal paste (was running low)



















Meh, I'm still waiting on the cpu, fans, wc goodies and some mod goodies to come...


----------



## raisethe3

^^^Congrats on receiving your parts! Can't wait to see what the finish build will look like!


----------



## graydragon2

I have a cooling question. If I put the top fan in the side of the case I will have about 1/4 of an inch between the fan and my cpu cooler. Would putting a fan that close benefit anything or would it likely just cause noise from being so close.


----------



## photonmoo

Thanks









I stuck the Rad in the HAF instead of the Scout, things would be a bit to tight for comfort for me...

Here's how it is atm...still needs a lot of work










I need to unload some of my old stuffs to get some more moola, but I wanna keep it as well and build a HTPC...

I need to win the lottery


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *graydragon2*


I have a cooling question. If I put the top fan in the side of the case I will have about 1/4 of an inch between the fan and my cpu cooler. Would putting a fan that close benefit anything or would it likely just cause noise from being so close.


I'd use the little rubber dampeners supplied with the case and stick them on the side window and then the fan on that...and probably have the fan pushing air out...

*edit* Would probably be worth giving it a shot...a lot of members have dropped temps a bit by having fans in different places pulling / pushing air...


----------



## Enigma8750

Photonmoo.

Just what do you have on all those hard drives.. Wow.. That is a lot of Hdds.

Great job on the mounting in the HAF. I didnt think it would be that roomy in there but it is. That inside is just dying for a RED paint job. Brake Caliper Porsche Red.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Photonmoo.

Just what do you have on all those hard drives.. Wow.. That is a lot of Hdds.

Great job on the mounting in the HAF. I didnt think it would be that roomy in there but it is. That inside is just dying for a RED paint job. Brake Caliper Porsche Red.

Hehe, I have a lot of hdds all over the place. At one point I had over 7tbs
















I sold the SSD I had and got the 4 500gbs instead, they're still not as quick in raid as the ssd is, but hey there's 1.5tb (RAID stole 500gb, lol) compared to 64gb.

I hardly use most of the drives now anyways









I got a lot of work to do on both the HAF & Scout, hopefully this finger will heal quicker, so I can get on modding the cases properly


----------



## photonmoo

*cues rant*

Boo, wth...grrr couriers said now that i'm in an 'out of area' delivery zone, and now they're going to get another courier to delivery the goods (cpu, other mobo, fans)...means more time waiting









*rant finished*


----------



## Xiliii

Got an incoming package now, wich hopefully is 4 blue R4`s and my 2 new headsets. But they sent me an email saying i dont get everything now since they had an error while they where packing and havent put 1 item type in it. they havent said wich one, but i hope its just one of my headsets... gonna get pissed if its my fans they forgot


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Got an incoming package now, wich hopefully is 4 blue R4`s and my 2 new headsets. But they sent me an email saying i dont get everything now since they had an error while they where packing and havent put 1 item type in it. they havent said wich one, but i hope its just one of my headsets... gonna get pissed if its my fans they forgot


I hope you don't have to pay for postage twice since one item isn't coming, it ain't your fault...I hope it's not one of your fans for your sake


----------



## Xiliii

They said they will cover the postage since its they who ****ed up, but they dont reply on what is missing.... thats god damn annoying


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


They said they will cover the postage since its they who ****ed up, but they dont reply on what is missing.... thats god damn annoying


You should bust a cap in their ass


----------



## imh073p

Hi guys just wanting to get in the club here, been reading this forum for info with my new build and this thread pwns. I did have a problem with the top 140mm fan not fitting with the V-8 and the evga x58 sli le board since the socket sits so high on the board. I just moved the top fan to the window and it worked pretty well. Still have some serious cable management to do but just figured i would share it. Thanks


----------



## K10

Nice. You should post other pictures of the side panel, maybe with the case closed. I'm curious as to how you mounted the fan.


----------



## imh073p

Haha ya well i didnt use the original fan mount holes, i just mounted it in the grill spaces and i could only use 2 screws, so i used the fan grommets that came with the case and was careful about how much pressure i used to screw it on. But hey it works and is pretty stable and no vibration either. Just dont go yanking on it hard. Its only temporary until i get some fan filters, another 120mm fan, and rubber fan screws. Im going to mount this 140mm in the front drive bays. Im also getting another 140mm x 20mm fan for the top of the case.


----------



## photonmoo

looking good, very well done and mmmm that's a bit of a beast you have there...loving it!

A nice tight fit as well, naughty V8 being so big


----------



## imh073p

Thanks for the kind words, hope to do some serious modding to this case. Learned so much about this case in this thread i had to go buy one XD


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*












[Jealous]
I WANT YOUR MOBOO!!! GIMME GIMME GIMME!
That's awsome looking seriously!
[/jealous]


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hi guys just wanting to get in the club here, been reading this forum for info with my new build and this thread pwns. I did have a problem with the top 140mm fan not fitting with the V-8 and the evga x58 sli le board since the socket sits so high on the board. I just moved the top fan to the window and it worked pretty well. Still have some serious cable management to do but just figured i would share it. Thanks










Think I'm gonna have to go change my underwear now......










Dang thats a sexy setup! Can't wait til I can wang SLI in mine!


----------



## PathogenX

I really need to post on here more often

Sorry school has me tied down and possibly considering the airforce lol 
anywyas

the mods I said I am going to do I am going to do them 
trust me I just do not have time. Right now.

The red pci slot area is going to be done 
I have a few more mod I want to do.

I am lurking though 
GREAT STUFF GUYS REALLY!


----------



## JDMfanatic

Yay! Look at what the mailman dropped off today:


----------



## mlcollins33

^^good choice you'll enjoy it


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdmfanatic* 
yay! Look at what the mailman dropped off today:










alright!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
Yay! Look at what the mailman dropped off today:










Alright!!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
Yay! Look at what the mailman dropped off today:

Woo hoo! Another member to the club. I'm sure you'll love the case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is My Case of the Week. It belongs to


----------



## imh073p

Thats a pretty intense fan setup


----------



## JDMfanatic

Is it ok for me to throw on sig or should I wait till my setup is built?
Loving the case already, just threw in my PSU and my mobo.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


Yay! Look at what the mailman dropped off today:











Very nice, you are going to enjoy

Welcome Aboard as well


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


Is it ok for me to throw on sig or should I wait till my setup is built?
Loving the case already, just threw in my PSU and my mobo.










all love in here for the fellow scouts


----------



## photonmoo

I got some goodies in the mail as well today









Finally got the UV Perspex, some petflex sleeving (mmmm they're really good), red uv tubing, all the barbs, fill port, t lines, clamps bla bla bla...

Still waiting on the cpu and fans and other stuff...taking forever.

I so wanted to Watercool the scout, but it's going to be too much of a tight squeeze, so the HAF will get the parts instead...I might work out something later too organise the Scout some WC'ing


----------



## Enigma8750

Photon... You and me are so alike. I could spend so much money on parts. I have a Thrift Store close by that sell cool used computer stuff for cheap. Memory Fans CPUs MOBOs Video cards and cases..


----------



## photonmoo

I wish I had close by stores which sold something decent...anything good is in Melbourne and that's about 200km (120 Miles) away, hence why I have to go with the shipping all the time









I want to do something with perspex that is going to be left over after I've done the side window...I was thinking maybe doing a persex psu cover or something...or making some 5.25" front bezels out of perspex... or even sticking perspex behind the front 5.25" bays and then having a uv cathode hidden somewhere in there, so it glows behind it...

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Enigma8750

What is perspex... I am an old man and I don't know this word? LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Welcome New Scouts... IN the HOUSE.. We are the Scouts.. Semper fi do or die.

semper fidelus. Always faithful.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


or making some 5.25" front bezels out of perspex... or even sticking perspex behind the front 5.25" bays and then having a uv cathode hidden somewhere in there, so it glows behind it...

Any ideas guys?


Scout logos made out of perspex behind the bezel? Maybe u could use some dye or paint for the details? Would require some skill to cut but hey.. I really like what Bill Owen did with his scout logos. Maybe an overclock.net logo?


----------



## photonmoo

Like acrylic sheets


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Scout logos made out of perspex behind the bezel? Maybe u could use some dye or paint for the details? Would require some skill to cut but hey.. I really like what Bill Owen did with his scout logos. Maybe an overclock.net logo?


OoO I like, but there's nooooooooooo way I'd be able to pull that off.

I need to make friends with someone who has a laser cutter or something


----------



## raisethe3

Photonmoo-Good looks on the updates. So you going watercooling eh? Thought you were going to stick on air, guess I was wrong. Those acrylic sheets colors are bright. I think it might look good if you kind of try to match it up with the case. I don't know, its up to you.

Good luck on patching up that water cooling pipe. Very colorful, don't see it often in many other people's post.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Photonmoo-Good looks on the updates. So you going watercooling eh? Thought you were going to stick on air, guess I was wrong. Those acrylic sheets colors are bright. I think it might look good if you kind of try to match it up with the case. I don't know, its up to you.

Good luck on patching up that water cooling pipe. Very colorful, don't see it often in many other people's post.


Thanks









I added an extra rad to the haf, changed the barbs, fittings, tubing, fans...

I'm sticking with Air Cooling on the Scout, might Watercool it later on, probably a 120mm rad or maybe two...we'll see.

The perspex is a bit 'red' but it's going to look good with the uv, contemplated going with black / black tint...but decided to be a bit diff


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


OoO I like, but there's nooooooooooo way I'd be able to pull that off.

I need to make friends with someone who has a laser cutter or something










Lol ya me tooo! I have used a scroll saw in the past on acrylic but not on anything that delicate. I would like to see what those bay covers would look like. I was thinking about doing a red window myself, cant wait to see what it looks like when its done.


----------



## Enigma8750

I was thinking of using some Limo tinted Acrylic in the inside of the case. One covering the Drives and the other covering wires in the center of the case. or maybe mirrored . Humm.. The creative juices are flowing...


----------



## Xiliii

FGS..... the Fans didnt come and now i got the reason why not... they aint getting any in stock before 05.11... and that realy pisses me of since it said "IN STOCK" when i ordered them...


----------



## Enigma8750

You need to score that Acrylic with a razor knife or a scoring tool and break it off clean. IT works. I do it all the time. it's clean as a new Car.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


FGS..... the Fans didnt come and now i got the reason why not... they aint getting any in stock before 05.11... and that realy pisses me of since it said "IN STOCK" when i ordered them...


Which ones did you order? If they are going to make you wait that long cancel you order and go through someone else.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Which ones did you order? If they are going to make you wait that long cancel you order and go through someone else.










I ordered the Blue R4s, but the problem is they are the only ones selling those i norway, havent found any in sweden either ( not that i know about any good sites) only other place i found em is in germany, but before il order from there i want to see their service and such with my first order.

Edit: what the ****. i must have been high when i searched for it last time... now i found like 14 pages... but none got em in stock...


----------



## Mohunky

I know a bunch of you have been thinking the same thing as me, hooking up a bunch of new LED fans to the stealth switch to turn the LED's on and off....

I managed to get quite confused when looking into doing this so spoke to my brother, the electrician, and sussed it out in my head now, whole lot makes more sense, so when I get some free time I'll draw up some wiring diagrams and get a mission on.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
I know a bunch of you have been thinking the same thing as me, hooking up a bunch of new LED fans to the stealth switch to turn the LED's on and off....

I managed to get quite confused when looking into doing this so spoke to my brother, the electrician, and sussed it out in my head now, whole lot makes more sense, so when I get some free time I'll draw up some wiring diagrams and get a mission on.

Just wire the LEDs through the switch instead of actually having them powered through the fans. You can still keep the LEDs in the fan casing but just have it powered differently.


----------



## photonmoo

I had a little bit of time to spare earlier, so I decided to do the window change.

Cutting the perspex wasn't as hard as I was expecting...I just scored the perspex with a screwdriver using the original window as the trace.

Then I just took my time with the Rotary tool.




























It makes a frigging mess though


















I broke a bit of the end off by accident, but doesn't effect it really...thankfully














































The flash lights it up nicely, so I took a few with and without to get the differences..

The last 2 pics are with my phone camera...with a uv light against the side window....mmmm glowiness.

All in all, I think it came out really nice


----------



## photonmoo

I am going to attempt doing the CM Storm logo using the perspex...I'm thinking it might be best to either use the engraving attachment on the rotary tool, or take it realllllyyyy slowly with a knife or something...I'll see.

The empty 5.25" bay bezels, I'm going to cut out perspex and stick it behind it, with a 10cm uv cathode behind that....probably will engrave something on each of the cut outs...maybe overclock.net / CM storm / Marco (My name)

*edit*

woohooo we've topped 2000 replies, go scouts!!!!


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Just wire the LEDs through the switch instead of actually having them powered through the fans. You can still keep the LEDs in the fan casing but just have it powered differently.


Yeh... thats basically the plan.... but I've got 25 3v (guessing) LED's in my case and theres only 2x 12v (assumed) leads coming out of that switch (designed to power 8 LED's)... so need a clever bit of wiring to power them all.

Can't run them all in a series like christmas lights cos they wouldn't get enough power... but also can't run them all parralell cos then they'd all have too much power.

So basically need to run 5 sets of LED's in a series and each series needs to be run in parallel.

I think...


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I had a little bit of time to spare earlier, so I decided to do the window change.

The last 2 pics are with my phone camera...with a uv light against the side window....mmmm glowiness.

All in all, I think it came out really nice


Really _REALLY_ nice!


----------



## photonmoo

Thank you kind sir


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I had a little bit of time to spare earlier, so I decided to do the window change.

Cutting the perspex wasn't as hard as I was expecting...I just scored the perspex with a screwdriver using the original window as the trace.

Then I just took my time with the Rotary tool.

All in all, I think it came out really nice


How hard is it on a scale from 1 to 10?
The outcome was realy nice, i want too do the same thing with my scout but clear Acrylic


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Cutting the perspex wasn't as hard as I was expecting...I just scored the perspex with a screwdriver using the original window as the trace.

Then I just took my time with the Rotary tool.

Wow looks very nice, gratz.







Rotary tool FTW. I dont suppose you could get a few more pics with the side panel on with the cathodes on? Is it really dark with the lights off?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I am going to attempt doing the CM Storm logo using the perspex...I'm thinking it might be best to either use the engraving attachment on the rotary tool, or take it realllllyyyy slowly with a knife or something...I'll see.

The empty 5.25" bay bezels, I'm going to cut out perspex and stick it behind it, with a 10cm uv cathode behind that....probably will engrave something on each of the cut outs...maybe overclock.net / CM storm / Marco (My name)

I have always wanted to do something like that logo idea, seems easy enough with a steady hand and some patience, or perhaps access to some fine cutting equipment hehe. This has to be the best example of a window mod i have seen for this case (thanks to bill owen). I want to do the window and use modders mesh as well, and maybe do some etching or some acrylic 3d work. Oh the ideas are abound, that why this thread is great!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


I have always wanted to do something like that logo idea, seems easy enough with a steady hand and some patience, or perhaps access to some fine cutting equipment hehe. This has to be the best example of a window mod i have seen for this case (thanks to bill owen). I want to do the window and use modders mesh as well, and maybe do some etching or some acrylic 3d work. Oh the ideas are abound, that why this thread is great!


Yes. that was done by Bill Owen's CnC Machine. It cuts with high speed water and has a computer interface to create shapes and fonts. You just tell it what to cut and It gets cut. If you go on nmpctech.com they will make you some for a price I'm sure.


----------



## Enigma8750

Today over 100,000 people have visited our thread.
22 October 2009. 10:55 Central Standard Time.
Thank you all for making this Thread so Popular.
It's our team effort and I our esprit de cour that keeps them coming.
Congratulation Troops. This is a Fine Day for 
The Official CM Storm Scout Club.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I had a little bit of time to spare earlier, so I decided to do the window change.

Cutting the perspex wasn't as hard as I was expecting...I just scored the perspex with a screwdriver using the original window as the trace.

Then I just took my time with the Rotary tool.




























It makes a frigging mess though


















I broke a bit of the end off by accident, but doesn't effect it really...thankfully














































The flash lights it up nicely, so I took a few with and without to get the differences..

The last 2 pics are with my phone camera...with a uv light against the side window....mmmm glowiness.

All in all, I think it came out really nice

Very ImPreSsivE!!!!!!!
Awesome Craftsmanship Mate.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I had a little bit of time to spare earlier, so I decided to do the window change.

Cutting the perspex wasn't as hard as I was expecting...I just scored the perspex with a screwdriver using the original window as the trace.

Then I just took my time with the Rotary tool.




























It makes a frigging mess though


















I broke a bit of the end off by accident, but doesn't effect it really...thankfully














































The flash lights it up nicely, so I took a few with and without to get the differences..

The last 2 pics are with my phone camera...with a uv light against the side window....mmmm glowiness.

All in all, I think it came out really nice

Very ImPreSsivE!!!!!!!GreAt JoB.


----------



## raisethe3

Photonmoo- Very impressive job on modding that side panel case. I really like it. You going to add UV Cathode in your case as stated earlier? Rep'd you for your hard work!


----------



## dkev

Enigma, how did you re secure the window to the panel? I have a sheet of plexi, and I am considering changing out the window in mine as well.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


How hard is it on a scale from 1 to 10?
The outcome was realy nice, i want too do the same thing with my scout but clear Acrylic


Thankies







I'd say a 3, using a rotary tool made it easy peasy...I was a bit worried it was going to crack, but it held up like a trooper...even when drilling.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Wow looks very nice, gratz.







Rotary tool FTW. I dont suppose you could get a few more pics with the side panel on with the cathodes on? Is it really dark with the lights off?


Thankies







I'll take a few extra pics. It's not really dark, it's more fluro, so it's bright hehe...It's not completely opaque either, but you can see through it a little bit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


I have always wanted to do something like that logo idea, seems easy enough with a steady hand and some patience, or perhaps access to some fine cutting equipment hehe. This has to be the best example of a window mod i have seen for this case (thanks to bill owen). I want to do the window and use modders mesh as well, and maybe do some etching or some acrylic 3d work. Oh the ideas are abound, that why this thread is great!


I have a bit left over, so I'm going to attempt the logo, if it stuffs up, oh well it happens...but i'll sand the edges of the logo, and try and make it as pretty as possible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Very ImPreSsivE!!!!!!!
Awesome Craftsmanship Mate.

















Thankies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Photonmoo- Very impressive job on modding that side panel case. I really like it. You going to add UV Cathode in your case as stated earlier? Rep'd you for your hard work!


Yups, I have a 30cm cathode but it somehow cracked...







, so I'm going to get 4x 10cm uv cathodes instead, to place around the case

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Enigma, how did you re secure the window to the panel? I have a sheet of plexi, and I am considering changing out the window in mine as well.


You can use the the little black clip things which secured the original window, just pop them out with a screwdriver or pliers, and then reuse them...they're brilliant and look good.


----------



## QWaF

Thought i would drop in to show you guys my new scout setup. The Stock intel cooler will be replaced soon, don't about that


----------



## photonmoo

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that's an evil build you have there.

CF 5850's *drools*

Very nice


----------



## dkev

Well I put my new window in. Nothing special, I just went with clear plexi. I did put a blow hole in it though for the fan. Much quieter now that I don't have those vents. I used a Roto Zip to cut the window. Makes quick work and doesn't melt the plastic. You just need to use a guide with the straight edges. It came out perfect.....but then I put a small crack in it drilling the screw holes for the fans.







If I decide to make another one I am going to use much thicker plexi.


----------



## raisethe3

QWaF- Very nice build. I like how its tidy and all.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QWaF* 
Thought i would drop in to show you guys my new scout setup. The Stock intel cooler will be replaced soon, don't about that










Nice 5850's Clean build, good job! Another scout ftw!


----------



## Enigma8750

Now we know that the 5850 Crossfire combo does work in our case.. Another Quick Reference addition.


----------



## photonmoo

Woohoo, the 955 and 'a fan' finally arrived (after some ranting and raving at the couriers..







)

Lol, what's with AMD and forever changing the stock coolers? 5600, 6000, 940, 955...all had different stock coolers.









Just waiting on ram now, more fans, coolant, uv cathodes...


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Now we know that the 5850 Crossfire combo does work in our case.. Another Quick Reference addition.

Ain't it beautiful...? I's jealous...I need to conjour up 700 bucks


----------



## dkev

This is my cooling config on my Scout. I think it's pretty good. What do you think?









Temps
Idle:
case 28c
CPU 29c
Ambient 22c

Load
case 31c
CPU 35c
Ambient 22c


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
This is my cooling config on my Scout. I think it's pretty good. What do you think?









Looking pretty good and well setup kev


----------



## raisethe3

Are they good though? I know when I had my AMD64X2 4000+, it was a pretty good stock cooler. I was able to overclock it from 2.1 to 2.8 on stock. It idle 31 and load about 47-50c. Pretty impressive to me I'd say.

And congrats on receiving your 955BE!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Woohoo, the 955 and 'a fan' finally arrived (after some ranting and raving at the couriers..







)

*Lol, what's with AMD and forever changing the stock coolers? 5600, 6000, 940, 955...all had different stock coolers.*









Just waiting on ram now, more fans, coolant, uv cathodes...


----------



## photonmoo

Not sure yet, I've got the 940 stock cooler on my 5600 atm, and that's not to bad...this 955 stock cooler looks smaller and weird...I don't think I'll be using it







for anything anytime soon.


----------



## photonmoo

I've started engraving a piece of perspex with the CM Storm Logo, it's gonna take a while to do, painful stuff









I might just give a couple of places a call who do laser cutting/engraving and find out how much it'll cost do it through them rather.


----------



## Enigma8750

Probably not a bad Idea. Moo.. But its alway better when you do it yourself. you get more out of it. Ohh If they will ship to you I know that Performance-pcs.com has lot of etchings that you just stick on. Might want to give it a go.


----------



## photonmoo

I'll give it a looksie, might save me some hassles.

I phoned around, and most of the places only do bulk orders, and some 'might' do it but there are restrictions and what not....one place will but they want like 55 bucks, stuff that.


----------



## Enigma8750

I understand. but you wont lose your house if you ever get sick.. Stupid health care issues in America.


----------



## photonmoo

Oh well, I think I'll give it a break for a bit and try and work on the HAF so long...


----------



## elo820

I hate my PSU! Soo many cables I cant hide it!


----------



## photonmoo

Lol, I'm sure there is a way, you gotta show the psu who is boss


----------



## QWaF

Hey guys, about the 5850's. Yep, they fit perfectly fine if your power cables are flexible enough. But even the big thick, fixed cables from the PSU are fine - so i'm sure no one will have a problem with that.

I'll take some pictures of them later on to show the size of em properly


----------



## elo820

Yeah I fit mt 5850 fine as well. Problem is if i do hide my wires on the back, I cant close my cover. And I still have one sata that is not being used. So 3 wires to hide


----------



## Xiliii

The damn Norwegian company added a delay in the sending of the fans each day so i decided to cancel it and give it ago from the german site instead... fans half the price, but since i have to pay for shipping it becomes the same... But atleast i wil be able to get em soon... hopefully


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


The damn Norwegian company added a delay in the sending of the fans each day so i decided to cancel it and give it ago from the german site instead... fans half the price, but since i have to pay for shipping it becomes the same... But atleast i wil be able to get em soon... hopefully


That's a bummer man, I hope you get the fans soon...


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


The damn Norwegian company added a delay in the sending of the fans each day so i decided to cancel it and give it ago from the german site instead... fans half the price, but since i have to pay for shipping it becomes the same... But atleast i wil be able to get em soon... hopefully


That sucks man, lemme guess the German site... Aquatuning.de?


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
That sucks man, lemme guess the German site... Aquatuning.de?

Using Gamersware.de since they got the hdd kit i need


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Using Gamersware.de since they got the hdd kit i need

Ah never heard of that before..


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Ah never heard of that before..

I had never heared of it either... but some friends used it a year ago and said they where pretty good


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

I recently got the Wife for her Birthday one of these CM Storm Scout Cases and very impressed with it,

She loves it too!

*CM Storm Scout*


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
I recently got the Wife for her Birthday one of these CM Storm Scout Cases and very impressed with it,

She loves it too!

*CM Storm Scout*

[URL=http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r169/Jolly-Swagman/PC%20Stuff/Debs%20PC%20Upgrade/CMScoutCase.jpg]http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r169/Jolly-Swagman/PC%20Stuff/Debs%20PC%20Upgrade/CMScoutCase.jpg[/URL]
[IMG][URL=http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r169/Jolly-Swagman/PC%20Stuff/Debs%20PC%20Upgrade/DebbiesCMScoutCase.jpg]http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r169/Jolly-Swagman/PC%20Stuff/Debs%20PC%20Upgrade/DebbiesCMScoutCase.jpg[/URL]

[IMG][URL=http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r169/Jolly-Swagman/PC%20Stuff/Debs%20PC%20Upgrade/DebbiesdeskwithCM-Scout.jpg]http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r169/Jolly-Swagman/PC%20Stuff/Debs%20PC%20Upgrade/DebbiesdeskwithCM-Scout.jpg[/URL]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
Congratz too Wife, that's an awsome case you've gotten her You'll gonna love it!


----------



## photonmoo

very nice swagman


----------



## dkev

Ok, so I replaced the stock window. And in the process ended up cracking it. Sooo, this time I bought plexi that is twice as thick and tried again.

















The thickness of the plexi makes it look bullet proof adding to the style of the case. Also, since I was not able to use the original window mounts I used screws. I think it kind of adds to the look. I will tell you if you decide to use thick plexi, make sure you still have enough clearance for your hsf. I barely had enough space.


----------



## JDMfanatic

This case is WAY smaller than I expected. It barely fits all my cables in the back! Other than that I love it! My sig rig is up!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
I recently got the Wife for her Birthday one of these CM Storm Scout Cases and very impressed with it,

She loves it too!

*CM Storm Scout*




























So Who do I add to the Roster? You or your Wife?


----------



## raisethe3

LMAO...I think you should add his name but then put something like this. Jolly-Swagman (WIFE)

I don't know, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
So Who do I add to the Roster? You or your Wife?


----------



## Treacherous Intellect




----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Ok, so I replaced the stock window. And in the process ended up cracking it. Sooo, this time I bought plexi that is twice as thick and tried again.









The thickness of the plexi makes it look bullet proof adding to the style of the case. Also, since I was not able to use the original window mounts I used screws. I think it kind of adds to the look. I will tell you if you decide to use thick plexi, make sure you still have enough clearance for your hsf. I barely had enough space.

man that looks sic!!! I cant wait to redo my window, and i like the way that fan looks. very nice


----------



## photonmoo

Good work on the window Kev, well done on the fan hole.









The screws actually suit it quite well, looks almost riveted


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
I recently got the Wife for her Birthday one of these CM Storm Scout Cases and very impressed with it,

She loves it too!

*CM Storm Scout*


Nice setup! do u have any pics of the inside??? and ur going to love this case, everyone is trying to trade me 4 mine...


----------



## photonmoo

You've got a nice rig going there treacherous...and everyone loves the scout deep down, even though some buy other cases







hehe


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Ok, so I replaced the stock window. And in the process ended up cracking it. Sooo, this time I bought plexi that is twice as thick and tried again. 

















The thickness of the plexi makes it look bullet proof adding to the style of the case. Also, since I was not able to use the original window mounts I used screws. I think it kind of adds to the look. I will tell you if you decide to use thick plexi, make sure you still have enough clearance for your hsf. I barely had enough space.


I have to say. This is a beautiful window mod. I love the way you sanded around the edge of that fan hole. That looks so farking awesome. I wasn't too sure about the silver screws at first though. Maybe go to lowes and get some black ones or back them off a little and then paint them with a Testor's model Acrylic black flat. Not gloss. Please don't think that this suggestion is downing your work though. The Craftmanship of your window is Manufike'

Moo's right though. I had to look really hard to see if those were rivets or screws. you made the right choice. The rivets could have cracked your work.
.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have to say. This is a beautiful window mod. I love the way you sanded around the edge of that fan hole. That looks so farking awesome. I wasn't too sure about the silver screws at first though. Maybe go to lowes and get some black ones or back them off a little and then paint them with a Testor's model Acrylic black flat. Not gloss. Please don't think that this suggestion is downing your work though. The Craftmanship of your window is Manufike'

Moo's right though. I had to look really hard to see if those were rivets or screws. you made the right choice. The rivets could have cracked your work.
.






































Actually I did not sand the hole. The hole saw cut it that clean.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Actually I did not sand the hole. The hole saw cut it that clean.











Thats incredible. it is soo Clean I thought you used some 600 on the inside of it. Try it. It looks great.


----------



## dkev

I looked for black screws at Lowes originally, but they were too long. I had thought of painting the heads, but decided against it. Mostly because I like the look of it as it stands. I used the thickest plexi Lowes carries. I think that's why it cut so clean. I actually cut the window out with a jab saw.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I looked for black screws at Lowes originally, but they were too long. I had thought of painting the heads, but decided against it. Mostly because I like the look of it as it stands. I used the thickest plexi Lowes carries. I think that's why it cut so clean. I actually cut the window out with a jab saw.










Thats amazing... You got a rep for that wonderful job.


----------



## wrekt

ugh - ok, so I think I have a short in my case somewhere. Here's why: when I touch any area even close to the USB connectors or the power supply (I mean an incredibly light touch, just a brushing) causes my screen to go black and the computer to restart....any idea what I can/should do guys? This just started, and if it means anything...recently i've noticed my exhaust fan on the top isn't running either.


----------



## imh073p

Hey guys just a quick update, did alittle cable management,
Before








After (ongoing)









I just ordered some parts.

Fan controller, i like having case temp and a clock.









4 rR4 fans sleeved black (2x blue 2x red , blue in the bezel. Ditching all of the stock fans.









Sythe kama bay









Uv red rubber fan screws for the window fan









Magnetic fan filters/magnetic back for the window, 140mm so i can cover all of the grills, 120 aluminum filters dont cover all the vents. I really didnt want to have to mod the window









2x 4 inch uv cathodes sleeved black, case is kinda tight.









Black Sleeved sound module for the cathodes.









I'll post pics after im done.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Hey guys just a quick update, did alittle cable management

I can't wait to see the finished product. That's gonna look pretty cool.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wrekt*


ugh - ok, so I think I have a short in my case somewhere. Here's why: when I touch any area even close to the USB connectors or the power supply (I mean an incredibly light touch, just a brushing) causes my screen to go black and the computer to restart....any idea what I can/should do guys? This just started, and if it means anything...recently i've noticed my exhaust fan on the top isn't running either.










You have a serious grounding issue or the fan power is shorting to the case. I would start all over again. Pull everything out. Everything including the fans. TEst each fan if possible or look for shorts and then reinstall everything very carefully. Check you mounting points for your mobo too. Make sure you have all those stubs sticking up in the right place. I killed a board one time just assuming that the stud would match up. one didnt and boom.


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. I'm thinking of getting three Yate Loon 120mm D12SL-12 Red LED. Two for the front intakes and one for the rear exhaust.










For the rear top exhaust I was thinking of getting a Yate Loon 120mm D12SL-12 Non LED










I plan on connecting them all to a terminal block. Negating the extra intake fan, can anyone tell me if I would notice a performance degrade at all from the stock fans? I'm looking more to quiet the computer as I don't plan to overclock so I was thinking that getting the low speeds would be best, but I don't want to have less airflow than stock. Any thoughts? Should I get the medium speeds? I know that everyone recommends R4's but this seams like to good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey everyone. I'm thinking of getting three Yate Loon 120mm D12SL-12 Red LED. Two for the front intakes and one for the rear exhaust.










For the rear top exhaust I was thinking of getting a Yate Loon 120mm D12SL-12 Non LED










I plan on connecting them all to a terminal block. Negating the extra intake fan, can anyone tell me if I would notice a performance degrade at all from the stock fans? I'm looking more to quiet the computer as I don't plan to overclock so I was thinking that getting the low speeds would be best, but I don't want to have less airflow than stock. Any thoughts? Should I get the medium speeds? I know that everyone recommends R4's but this seams like to good of a deal to pass up.


I think that you will be louder but the way it sounds you will have a cooler unit and you can compensate red lighting with red 4 inch Cold cathode tube.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
You've got a nice rig going there treacherous...and everyone loves the scout deep down, even though some buy other cases







hehe

thanks! this is my first (personal) build so unfortunately im working on a budget and have to piece it together... but for what iv invested in it so far, i think its a pretty nice pc as of yet and its only going to get better from here







im kinda upset with some of the build, ive always used nvidia, but i found a steal on my asus mobo and and its ati... so i figured id give it a try, but thus far im not liking it. thats why i just bought my GTX 260 so i can go back to nvidia. it should be here monday so ill post pix when i get it. so i plan on upgrading my mobo later down the line so i can get my sli!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
thanks! this is my first (personal) build so unfortunately im working on a budget and have to piece it together... but for what iv invested in it so far, i think its a pretty nice pc as of yet and its only going to get better from here







im kinda upset with some of the build, ive always used nvidia, but i found a steal on my asus mobo and and its ati... so i figured id give it a try, but thus far im not liking it. thats why i just bought my GTX 260 so i can go back to nvidia. it should be here monday so ill post pix when i get it. so i plan on upgrading my mobo later down the line so i can get my sli!

Yeah I know how you feel...I've got a couple of SLI boards, and I chose to upgrade but there wasn't any decent SLI boards, so I went with a Crossfire board...and sold my GTX260's. I'll have to wait a while before I'll get some ATI Cards to go in the board and I'm done with spending unnecessary money.

I have to wait and see what happens, hopefully the 5800 series will drop in price


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Yeah I know how you feel...I've got a couple of SLI boards, and I chose to upgrade but there wasn't any decent SLI boards, so I went with a Crossfire board...and sold my GTX260's. I'll have to wait a while before I'll get some ATI Cards to go in the board and I'm done with spending unnecessary money.

I have to wait and see what happens, hopefully the 5800 series will drop in price

so how are the 260's??? and will they fit in the scout? i was going to get a 285 but im not really running anything that might need it and they r still a bit pricey


----------



## photonmoo

Yeah they were okay, I was kinda peeved because I bought them not to long ago (I think about 7 months and paid $400 each, and now they're only worth about $200)

I think they would of fitted into the Scout, didn't try them...they were in the HAF.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

i just ordered these on friday so i hope they will be here by monday!!!










Palit NE3X262SFHD94 GeForce GTX 260 896MB 448-bit GDDR3










Asus Lion Square

Yay!!! i love new toys! lol


----------



## photonmoo

I took some pics on friday...









The Phenom finally arrived and a fan?? Hmmmm, where the rest? grrr



















I cut out some perspex strips to go behind the front mesh bezels, mmmm gonna be nice glowiness


















My first attempt at engraving the CM Storm Logo onto a piece of perspex...I still got a lottttttttttttt to go with it before I'll be happy...I'll take my time though, not really in a rush. (I did speak to a couple of friends, and they have connections with laser cutting and engraving...so I might have that organised soon, woops)



















A couple of more shots of the Scout with the new side window



















I did a little cable management this morning, I still have a bit to do, will do that sometime soon, I think.



















^ I want that all to be invisible, well I don't want to see any of the psu's cables...I can't do tooooo much about the satas and mobo cables though


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
i just ordered these on friday so i hope they will be here by monday!!!










Palit NE3X262SFHD94 GeForce GTX 260 896MB 448-bit GDDR3










Asus Lion Square

Yay!!! i love new toys! lol









Be sure to play nice with those new toys


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I took some pics on friday...









I did a little cable management this morning, I still have a bit to do, will do that sometime soon, I think.



















^ I want that all to be invisible, well I don't want to see any of the psu's cables...I can't do tooooo much about the satas and mobo cables though









nice! so how did u hide all ur power connectors??? i have a modular psu and that fat atx power conn. was impossible to hide let alone get it through the back...


----------



## photonmoo

I routed the psu cables out the side instead of the back, I need to widen the hole I cut in the side so there is a bit more room to play with instead of it being so tight.

I'm going to sleeve all the bare cables with black sleeving and red heatshrink.

It would have been much easier if the layout of the mobo wasn't so crap, lol.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Be sure to play nice with those new toys









oh... and i see, u redid ur psu wiring! nice... rep up


----------



## photonmoo

I'm just a bit skeptical atm, because I've been chopping and changing parts and what not...and I don't want all the modding and hard work to be a waste.

Modular psu's are good and bad in my opinion. they're good if you don't use all the psu cables, so you can just not plug them in, but they're very hard to hide because of the psu's design.

A friend of mine has the 1000watt Thermaltake Tough Power Modular PSU, and geez that thing is huge and bulky. His case is a mess because of it.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I'm just a bit skeptical atm, because I've been chopping and changing parts and what not...and I don't want all the modding and hard work to be a waste.

Modular psu's are good and bad in my opinion. they're good if you don't use all the psu cables, so you can just not plug them in, but they're very hard to hide because of the psu's design.

A friend of mine has the 1000watt Thermaltake Tough Power Modular PSU, and geez that thing is huge and bulky. His case is a mess because of it.


yeah i heard that... the only reason i got one was 4 the cable management!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 

Yay!!! i love new toys! lol









Word! There's nothing like picking up a package at the post office knowing it comes from a major part distributor









Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
^ I want that all to be invisible, well I don't want to see any of the psu's cables...I can't do tooooo much about the satas and mobo cables though









Theere is one easy way too "hide" them, just place the case so that the lightsource of the room hits the right side of the case







Then you wont see the cables


----------



## JDMfanatic

i was wondering how the heck you guys hid the front panel connectors for the case... i never see them in any of the pics!! my psu cables aren't long enough to be hidden also -_-

Failing at cable management. cpu 8 pin and mobo 24 pin are just flying around


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
i was wondering how the heck you guys hid the front panel connectors for the case... i never see them in any of the pics!! my psu cables aren't long enough to be hidden also -_-

Failing at cable management. cpu 8 pin and mobo 24 pin are just flying around

Well there are 3 holes near the PSU IIRC. I ran my HD Audio one through the hole that's closest to the rear of the case. I ran one of the USB ones through the 2nd hole and the last USB one through the big hole. Power stuff all through the large hole on the bottom.

The 24 pin cable is capable of fitting through that tiny hole on the top where all of the front panel cables are coming out of. I did it though it was pretty had and the front cables needed to be out of the hole.

Most people run the 8 pin through the CPU HSF retention bracket hole and they do it before putting the motherboard in.


----------



## raisethe3

photonmoo- Great job on those updates. Your case is looking really good especially those cable management you've done over there.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 

Most people run the 8 pin through the CPU HSF retention bracket hole and they do it before putting the motherboard in.

You can also route it behind the GPU just between the PCI lane and the back of the case, it isn't invisible but it is barely seen.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


You can also route it behind the GPU just between the PCI lane and the back of the case, it isn't invisible but it is barely seen.


Or you could spend $5 on an extension cable and rout it behind the mobo tray


----------



## JDMfanatic

There is such thing as an extension cable? What is that called?
The back of my case is already really cramped and I don't think my 24 pin would fit there... I think I'll just run my 8 pin under the HSF like you said.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


There is such thing as an extension cable? What is that called?
The back of my case is already really cramped and I don't think my 24 pin would fit there... I think I'll just run my 8 pin under the HSF like you said.


you can cram alot behind that motherboard tray in the scout


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


you can cram alot behind that motherboard tray in the scout



















wow... urs looks worse then mine







lol j/k but it doesnt make me feel so bad now!!!


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
wow... urs looks worse then mine







lol j/k but it doesnt make me feel so bad now!!!









lol I try not to open that side.... this side looks much prettier....


----------



## wrekt

Quote:

You have a serious grounding issue or the fan power is shorting to the case. I would start all over again. Pull everything out. Everything including the fans. TEst each fan if possible or look for shorts and then reinstall everything very carefully. Check you mounting points for your mobo too. Make sure you have all those stubs sticking up in the right place. I killed a board one time just assuming that the stud would match up. one didnt and boom.
Welp, tore it apart and I do not seem to have a short anywhere. The girlfriend suggested walking on the carpet to create some static electricity, then touch it and see if it would reboot...of course she was right and it did...so it's a static problem, which makes sense. It's so damn dry in the desert that everything you touch you get a shock from...so....any suggestions on how to reduce this?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Or you could spend $5 on an extension cable and rout it behind the mobo tray










Yup, that's what I did...but subsequently it was not long enough either, so I extended that as well.



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


There is such thing as an extension cable? What is that called?
The back of my case is already really cramped and I don't think my 24 pin would fit there... I think I'll just run my 8 pin under the HSF like you said.


24pin atx extension cable is what you're after. Also there are 4pin & 8pin atx extension cables as well, if you ever need.




























There's plenty of places to hide everything, you just gotta try and try and try and try till they fit and are hidden, hehe. You're going to have a messy messy mess behind your mobo, but no one will ever see, unless you take the side panel off


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Yup, that's what I did...but subsequently it was not long enough either, so I extended that as well.



















24pin atx extension cable is what you're after. Also there are 4pin & 8pin atx extension cables as well, if you ever need.




























There's plenty of places to hide everything, you just gotta try and try and try and try till they fit and are hidden, hehe. You're going to have a messy messy mess behind your mobo, but no one will ever see, unless you take the side panel off

















Really? How long was it? I think the one I got was 12". Wow, someone who doesn't know what were talkin about could take that the wrong way.


----------



## photonmoo

The one I got was 10 inches, though it was a cheapie crap one


----------



## kev_b

When I put together my first computer I ordered extension cables but never used them. Yes, sometimes I do like wasting money.


----------



## photonmoo

Wasting money is the best way, grrrr









*edit* but you did a good job sleeving those, they look awesome in the green


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Wasting money is the best way, grrrr









*edit* but you did a good job sleeving those, they look awesome in the green









I wish I could take the credit for making them but I'm to honest, I bought them already made.


----------



## elo820

Hey guys,

My friend and I are wondering if this case has more or less cable management than the Scout

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=366&cl_index=1&sc_index=25& ss_index=62

Its the Lian li B25f case. What do you guys think? Friend wants a minimalistic look except for the front.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Hey guys,

My friend and I are wondering if this case has more or less cable management than the Scout

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=366&cl_index=1&sc_index=25& ss_index=62

Its the Lian li B25f case. What do you guys think? Friend wants a minimalistic look except for the front.


I'd say yes and no. Yes because stock, there are clearly more cable management holes. No, because the right side panel looks very close to the inside of the case thus leaving very little room to tuck wires behind the motherboard tray. Also, on the pics the hard drives mount with the wires visible which isn't bad but you can see them...in the Storm Scout, you can't.


----------



## elo820

Interesting. They are the same size huh?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Yes it will fit. I have a Xigmatek Dark Knight and it is slightly taller then the Megahalem and it fits just fine.


Hey dkev. How loud is that Dark Knight in comparison to the stock cooler? Thanks. I'm looking to quiet the computer as much as possible without taking any performance hit from stock. If anyone has any suggestions, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Interesting. They are the same size huh?


Pretty sure the Lian Li is a bit taller.

EDIT: forgot to take the handle into consideration. I'd say they're about the same size but the Lian Li should have a bit more interior space since the fans are mounted on the top bezel instead of to the top of the frame.


----------



## elo820

Well that doesn't make a difference in cable management i guess. They both would have the same amount of space from the right side panel?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
Well that doesn't make a difference in cable management i guess. They both would have the same amount of space from the right side panel?

The Storm Scout's right(and left) side panel protrudes slightly giving you a width advantage over most cases(except ones like the HAF) so no, they don't have the same amount of space from the right side panel.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
lol I try not to open that side.... this side looks much prettier....










damn... thats nice!!! rep up! but now uv made me feel bad... i need to step my game up:swearing:


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
When I put together my first computer I ordered extension cables but never used them. Yes, sometimes I do like wasting money.









I am the KING of wasting money. I have bought so many flash drives that I have been giving them away.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I am the KING of wasting money. I have bought so many flash drives that I have been giving them away.

Hai will you be my friend?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Hai will you be my friend?









You're such a flash whore.. LOL


----------



## JDMfanatic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
you can cram alot behind that motherboard tray in the scout


















I tried something like that but I couldn't even but my cover back on when I put it like that! Did you have to use some force to put it back on?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
I tried something like that but I couldn't even but my cover back on when I put it like that! Did you have to use some force to put it back on?

Thats the secret of building. Hiding all dem ugly wires. You see the way he routed those wires to the back. The factory wires have that bend in them. He did that to make it easy to close it.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
I tried something like that but I couldn't even but my cover back on when I put it like that! Did you have to use some force to put it back on?

More like one hand and a foot kept the side panel on while the free hand screwed in the thumbscrews... but it worked!

Now I'm afraid to unscrew that panel.


----------



## Enigma8750

Dont forget to vote for the September Mod of the month.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...till-00-a.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
More like one hand and a foot kept the side panel on while the free hand screwed in the thumbscrews... but it worked!

Now I'm afraid to unscrew that panel.

I have to tell you. That is me. When I put my back side cover. Exactly like that.. Kinda like. I call my wife and tell her..."Here.. Hold right here.. Thanks babe."


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Dont forget to vote for the September Mod of the month.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...till-00-a.html

I voted for you














well I posted my vote for you, hehe


----------



## JDMfanatic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I have to tell you. That is me. When I put my back side cover. Exactly like that.. Kinda like. I call my wife and tell her..."Here.. Hold right here.. Thanks babe."

Ok so I guess i'll just cram it in next time.. will it damage the case at all?


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
Ok so I guess i'll just cram it in next time.. will it damage the case at all?

When I had mine put together for the first time,it looked similar the case shouldn't be damaged at all.I'd be more concerned with the wires/cables,make sure they aren't pinching or crimped to much.


----------



## K10

I voted for who I felt deserved it most. Sorry friend


----------



## elo820

I tried to put all the wires in the back as well. It was popping out like crazy. I was scared i might start a fire if i were able to put the case on. I actually used the picture to have the same cable management layout and somehow doesn't work.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Iwas asked about what was inside the Wifes CM Storm Scout Case,

So here is a Pic of the inside,s


----------



## Mohunky

LOL my back cover actually goes on without too much hassle.... I did have to use the foot method.... and even my forehead at one stage I think.... but that was before I zip-tie'd them all down. Now the cover slides on without a fuss!

Think the trick is to make sure your molex's sit flat, none of the wires cross (making high points) and use that bit of the side panel that dents out. Theres a nice chunk of space next to the 5.25" bays too where my second set of molex connectors are.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
damn... thats nice!!! rep up! but now uv made me feel bad... i need to step my game up:swearing:

Thanks man


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Iwas asked about what was inside the Wifes CM Storm Scout Case,

So here is a Pic of the inside,s










thats a nice lil setup, what that a mini atx mobo u got in there? it makes the case look huge!!! lol


----------



## ricsim78

Well, you can add me to the list as I will have my CM Scout in a couple of days (ordered from Newegg on Friday).

I cannot wait, I love my Antec 1200 but I want something a little easier to move around and this Scout is just an amazing looking case with good features. I think they could have made there be a little more room for video cards but other than that the design is very sweet!

I will post pics as soon as I install everything and wire manage a bit.


----------



## photonmoo

Sigh, I wish I could have all the components from the HAF in the Scout...I've been playing with different Watercooling ideas for the Scout...














































Might go with 2 Radiators, 120mm ones, since a 240mm is going to be too big.

Pump > 5.25" Bay Reservoir > 120mm Radiator > 120mm Radiator > Water Block > Pump

Have to work out the budget, and probably get rid of a few other things to make way for it









Probably get theses...


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

ok guys so im looking 4 some input!!!! im thinking about air brushing my case and iv came up with a little something.... but keep in mind its not finished yet









here's what the front could look like...
(probably just ghost all the front drive bays with the mesh)










and/ or perhaps the side...










heres the actual design im working on... dont judge to harshly, im not finished and i haven't spent that much time on it


















let me know what u think!!!


----------



## photonmoo

The lightning would look really awesome all over the case, but I'd say you should have the Coolermaster or CM Storm Logo on the front and side by the window, and the other side you should go all out with the coolermaster logo and chick design.

It would look really wicked if you could pull that all off, great ideas so far, love your artistic work.


----------



## mythic619

I just bought a new cm scout .But after installation my rear fan is not working .Even though its led light is working .i don't have this problem with the other 2 fans at the top & front. Please anyone advice what to do.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mythic619* 
I just bought a new cm scout .But after installation my rear fan is not working .Even though its led light is working .i don't have this problem with the other 2 fans at the top & front. Please anyone advice what to do.
















Are you sure you've connected the fans molex power correctly? It could be just a simple error like that...maybe just double check


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mythic619* 
I just bought a new cm scout .But after installation my rear fan is not working .Even though its led light is working .i don't have this problem with the other 2 fans at the top & front. Please anyone advice what to do.
















u have to open the back panel and make sure u plug in the power 4 the fan... i ran into the same problem... its connected to a hidden power connector


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
The lightning would look really awesome all over the case, but I'd say you should have the Coolermaster or CM Storm Logo on the front and side by the window, and the other side you should go all out with the coolermaster logo and chick design.

It would look really wicked if you could pull that all off, great ideas so far, love your artistic work.

i have the storm logo on her pelvis... and im still working on it, but thanks 4 the great input. i have some more ideas for it. i promise its far from done! lol


----------



## photonmoo

Could always remove the stock window and red maybe blue tint acrylic or uv blue

But you should definitely do it, it will look good...lol I wanna see how it will turn out now.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Could always remove the stock window and red maybe blue tint acrylic or uv blue

But you should definitely do it, it will look good...lol I wanna see how it will turn out now.

yeah, ill probably put her on the back side without the window and design some new graphics for the front and side window and tie it all together with the lightning! its going to look sick









ill work on something tomorrow and see what u guys think! its like 7am here and im ready to pass out!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
yeah, ill probably put her on the back side without the window and design some new graphics for the front and side window and tie it all together with the lightning! its going to look sick









ill work on something tomorrow and see what u guys think! its like 7am here and im ready to pass out!









Hehe and it's 11pm here in aussieland, i's gonna pass out soon too lol.

I look forward to some more designs and the actual fabrication of the designs, it's going to sick as mate!


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
ok guys so im looking 4 some input!!!! im thinking about air brushing my case and iv came up with a little something.... but keep in mind its not finished yet









here's what the front could look like...
(probably just ghost all the front drive bays with the mesh)










and/ or perhaps the side...










heres the actual design im working on... dont judge to harshly, im not finished and i haven't spent that much time on it


















let me know what u think!!!









That looks awesome. Fronts my Fave, not sure about the girl on the side.... Lightning would look great if you can get it really bright.

Did you draw all that?


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
That looks awesome. Fronts my Fave, not sure about the girl on the side.... Lightning would look great if you can get it really bright.

Did you draw all that?

yeah i dont think in going to put her on the window, im going to come up with some more designs tonight to tie it in alittle better and still be able to see all my components inside!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


Guys. Don't forget to wear your Colors. Esprit de Cour. Semper fi. Do or Die.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


ok guys so im looking 4 some input!!!! im thinking about air brushing my case and iv came up with a little something.... but keep in mind its not finished yet









here's what the front could look like...
(probably just ghost all the front drive bays with the mesh)










and/ or perhaps the side...










heres the actual design im working on... dont judge to harshly, im not finished and i haven't spent that much time on it


















let me know what u think!!!










Wow. Too bad you cant find a piece of clear Shrink to print that on and then just use a heat gun to get it around the edges.

Ohhh Man wait. Take it to the local Tattoo artist and have him air brush that on your case. with out the needle of course. If he won't do it then he will know some one that will do it for you.
Rep up for the Artistry.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mythic619*


I just bought a new cm scout .But after installation my rear fan is not working .Even though its led light is working .i don't have this problem with the other 2 fans at the top & front. Please anyone advice what to do.

















Mythic.

I have had to change a fan or two in mine too. some of those case fans come not functioning but NO WORRIES as my aussie bud tells me. Fans are cheap. Get a nice High CFM sythe to put some energy back in that hole man.


----------



## MlbrottarN

First of all, what is this Foot/hand/forhead method every is speaking of? Mine goes on with only use of the hands

And second of all, That's some great artistic talents you've got there Treacherous Intellect whould be sad if you couldn't be able too do it

And third of all, doin some work at my fathers job and I'll probably use the money for a WC loop








The scout will just have too endure (and turn into a marine?)


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


First of all, what is this Foot/hand/forhead method every is speaking of? Mine goes on with only use of the hands


Well ya see... before I zip tied all my wires down to the back of the motherboard tray, getting the side panel on was a bit of a mission....

I had one hand at the frront holding those corners down, other hand at the back trying to slide the panel on... needed to push one corner down so naturaly the foot was my next option.... then the 1 remaining corner popped up, obiously I couldn't use the other foot as I needed that to stand on, so the only remaining body part was my forehead..... bit of bending and stretching later.... job done, got the bugger on!

Of course now I've tied everything down I've got no problems sliding the cover on!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Well ya see... before I zip tied all my wires down to the back of the motherboard tray, getting the side panel on was a bit of a mission....

I had one hand at the frront holding those corners down, other hand at the back trying to slide the panel on... needed to push one corner down so naturaly the foot was my next option.... then the 1 remaining corner popped up, obiously I couldn't use the other foot as I needed that to stand on, so the only remaining body part was my forehead..... bit of bending and stretching later.... job done, got the bugger on!

Of course now I've tied everything down I've got no problems sliding the cover on!










Thank you! That made my day








And I've probably used atleast 40-some zipties for my case, bought a 100-pack at a place called Biltema


----------



## Amstelager

Hi Guys
I love the thread, I have been following it for quite some time now and cant wait to finally receive my Scout. Its been quite a wait but its on its way. Still waiting on some other parts which being in South Africa can sometimes take a bit longer but I will def post my progress soon Hope to be able to join you guys soon and contribute 1/10 of what you guys have.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amstelager* 
Hi Guys
I love the thread, I have been following it for quite some time now and cant wait to finally receive my Scout. Its been quite a wait but its on its way. Still waiting on some other parts which being in South Africa can sometimes take a bit longer but I will def post my progress soon Hope to be able to join you guys soon and contribute 1/10 of what you guys have.

Nice too hear that we've made an impact down in South Africa, a very nice country aswell








hope you'll get your stuff soon and get your scout set up


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow. Too bad you cant find a piece of clear Shrink to print that on and then just use a heat gun to get it around the edges.

Ohhh Man wait. Take it to the local Tattoo artist and have him air brush that on your case. with out the needle of course. If he won't do it then he will know some one that will do it for you.
Rep up for the Artistry.










no need 4 them... im and artist/ painter/ ex tattooist myself! so i can do it 4 free! lol.... im just still trying to come up with a design im completely satisfied with.


----------



## raisethe3

Treacherous Intellect- That's a sick case design.







Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


no need 4 them... im and artist/ painter/ ex tattooist myself! so i can do it 4 free! lol.... im just still trying to come up with a design im completely satisfied with.










Agh, that explains that wicked design







Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Thank you! That made my day








And I've probably used atleast 40-some zipties for my case, bought a 100-pack at a place called Biltema










hehe









I bought a 100 pack.... theres not many left.... mebe 20?!?! I kept strapping cables down then realising I had to shift it around slightly, mebe wasted abot 30 lol not good


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
no need 4 them... im and artist/ painter/ ex tattooist myself! so i can do it 4 free! lol.... im just still trying to come up with a design im completely satisfied with.









Well that cuts out the middle man but could you make her a blonde?


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Well that cuts out the middle man but could you make her a blonde?









she is a blonde... lol, im workin on a red head 4 the other side now!


----------



## Enigma8750

Treacherous Intellect just recieved a field promotion for Graphic artistry above and beyond the call of Duty. Treacherous Intellect has been presented with Step 7 Status for gallantry in design in the heat of battle and heroic action in the field of Hotness.

Congratulations Treacherous Intellect.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amstelager* 
Hi Guys
I love the thread, I have been following it for quite some time now and cant wait to finally receive my Scout. Its been quite a wait but its on its way. Still waiting on some other parts which being in South Africa can sometimes take a bit longer but I will def post my progress soon Hope to be able to join you guys soon and contribute 1/10 of what you guys have.

OoO another fellow Capetonian







, I's from Cape Town as well, well I live in Aussieland now







. Hmmm I havn't had a Amstel in ages or a Castle...ek smaak 'n lekker dop









Components took forever back home and always cost an arm and a leg, it was ridiculous. I used to like buying from Java Cafe (Cafe Viva now), Computersonly, Buycomputers, Prophecy, Sybaritic...


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Treacherous Intellect just recieved a field promotion for Graphic artistry above and beyond the call of Duty. Treacherous Intellect has been presented with Step 7 Status for gallantry in design in the heat of battle and heroic action in the field of Hotness.

Congratulations Treacherous Intellect.











Well Done Sir


----------



## Enigma8750

*Looking for parts and fans for your CM Storm Scout.*

Performance-PCs.Com

FrozenCPU.com

Stock Fan

General Part from CoolerMaster

Full CoolerMaster Parts Inventory


Great Prices on REFURB Cases.

Here are many other different E-tailers
http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...uy-online.html


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Looking for parts and fans for your CM Storm Scout.*

Performance-PCs.Com

FrozenCPU.com

Stock Fan

General Part from CoolerMaster

Full CoolerMaster Parts Inventory


Great Prices on REFURB Cases.


I was actually looking for another side window panel online last night, but could only find one for the sniper/haf 922.


----------



## Enigma8750

ATTN: Troops. If You have an extra Side Window Photomoo needs it, if you don't mind parting with it. Please PM Him if you can Help.


----------



## photonmoo

Thanks Enigma









It's no train smash if I don't get one, just I thought it would be cool to have both sides of the case with the fluro red windows.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Treacherous Intellect just recieved a field promotion for Graphic artistry above and beyond the call of Duty. Treacherous Intellect has been presented with Step 7 Status for gallantry in design in the heat of battle and heroic action in the field of Hotness.

Congratulations Treacherous Intellect.




















Thank u Enigma!!! but i promise... u haven't seen anything yet, im just getting warmed up!!!


----------



## raisethe3

Boy, when Treacherous Intellect made the announcement, I thought you broke your side panel or something.









Eh, I think getting a side panel would be difficult here on this board. Good luck!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Thanks Enigma









It's no train smash if I don't get one, just I thought it would be cool to have both sides of the case with the fluro red windows.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Thanks Enigma









It's no train smash if I don't get one, just I thought it would be cool to have both sides of the case with the fluro red windows.


hey why dont u just cut out the window on ur back door like he did... follow link!
http://www.themodbrothers.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1110

u already have the supplies u need!!!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


hey why dont u just cut out the window on ur back door like he did... follow link!
http://www.themodbrothers.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1110

u already have the supplies u need!!!


I might just give it a bash, *crosses fingers*

Thanks for the link


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Thanks Enigma









It's no train smash if I don't get one, just I thought it would be cool to have both sides of the case with the fluro red windows.


Photonmoo. I love the way you worded that. I have never heard the Aussie Train Smash. That is classic Aussie.


----------



## Enigma8750

hey Treacherous. Could you do this on the side of a case?










Pretty Bomb. I think this is perfect because its sexy and Gamey at the same time


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


hey Treacherous. Could you do this on the side of a case?











yeah i could... but i wouldn't do it on my personal, never really got into the army scene... but on an upside, the chick looks pretty hott!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

lol, thats sick!!! i didnt even catch that when i looked at it... suicide bomber! nice


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. I thought that maybe I could help inspire you


----------



## raisethe3

What game is that?


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yea.. I thought that maybe I could help inspire you

lol, thanks it did give me some ideas... iv been working on a new one all day, ill post it when im finished. iv went a different direction than with the lightning... lets just say, its got alot more red in it (shhhh)







i think ull like... and yes it includes new logo's!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Enigma8750

I am writing a book right now and I discribe the Dark Angels constant migration of the 3 am hour around the world. Its pretting wicked.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I am writing a book right now and I discribe the Dark Angels constant migration of the 3 am hour around the world. Its pretting wicked.

nice, id like to read it


----------



## Enigma8750

r11 is my choice for Build of the week.. Just look at that colors Scheme.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

just something to ponder on things to come...


----------



## Amstelager

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
OoO another fellow Capetonian







, I's from Cape Town as well, well I live in Aussieland now







. Hmmm I havn't had a Amstel in ages or a Castle...ek smaak 'n lekker dop









Components took forever back home and always cost an arm and a leg, it was ridiculous. I used to like buying from Java Cafe (Cafe Viva now), Computersonly, Buycomputers, Prophecy, Sybaritic...

Hey photonmoo, wow its a small world.
Yeah i just purchased most of my components from trusty old Buycomputers and Sybaritic. Maybe you would be the person to suggest a place I could purchase some nice fans to replace the ones in the scout.
We dont have the greatest choice here so maybe you could suggest a good quiet fan if you have some time.
Well nice to meet you and will post some pics soon.
Oh and very cool pic Enigma, I would love to have the talent to airbrush something like that on my case.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

these are FAR from finished, i just figured id post my progress









lol, i think its a little to bloody and ill probably chang it up a bit, but here ya go!










cm logo under construction....


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
these are FAR from finished, i just figured id post my progress









lol, i think its a little to bloody and ill probably chang it up a bit, but here ya go!










cm logo under construction....










That's fudging awesome dude, I love it









Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I want, damn you lol


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amstelager* 
Hey photonmoo, wow its a small world.
Yeah i just purchased most of my components from trusty old Buycomputers and Sybaritic. Maybe you would be the person to suggest a place I could purchase some nice fans to replace the ones in the scout.
We dont have the greatest choice here so maybe you could suggest a good quiet fan if you have some time.
Well nice to meet you and will post some pics soon.
Oh and very cool pic Enigma, I would love to have the talent to airbrush something like that on my case.









It's a small world indeed, hehe.

Nice to meet you too, and you should def post some pics when you can


----------



## Xiliii

Just checked Gamersware.de and they got the r4`s in stock now... now il just have to wait for the payment to go thru!! and then im going blue!!


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
these are FAR from finished, i just figured id post my progress









lol, i think its a little to bloody and ill probably chang it up a bit, but here ya go!










That looks wicked!







Reminded me of a new game I'm looking forward to being released... Dragon Age Origins....


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
these are FAR from finished, i just figured id post my progress









lol, i think its a little to bloody and ill probably chang it up a bit, but here ya go!










cm logo under construction....










i have no words!!!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
these are FAR from finished, i just figured id post my progress









lol, i think its a little to bloody and ill probably chang it up a bit, but here ya go!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
these are FAR from finished, i just figured id post my progress









lol, i think its a little to bloody and ill probably chang it up a bit, but here ya go!










cm logo under construction....











That Blonde is Classic and downright Awesome. Not only that, but the blood just lets the person know to look, but don't TOUCH. You know, I thought that maybe giving you Level 7 Status was a pretty big jump when I awarded you that, but this stuff here is breathtaking and you are deserving of Level 7 Status or higher.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
hey Treacherous. Could you do this on the side of a case?










Pretty Bomb. I think this is perfect because its sexy and Gamey at the same time

Delayed reply from the Mohunky here but that is a sweet assed image... those troopers wont know whats hit them!


----------



## raisethe3

@Treacherous Intellect- OMG. That is very neat picture on the side panel!







Rep'd for your hard work!


----------



## virtuox

that artwork looks badass


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Thanks guys!!! im glad u like, but its not finished yet!!! thats just what i got to last night before i passed out. i have to work early tomorrow but i have thurs and friday off so im going to hit it hard and come up with some wicked ideas







... and just so everyone knows, all my work, u are all welcome to barrow... and if u guys want something personal designed 4 u, dont be afraid to ask! just drop me a line with an idea and we can go from there!

[email protected]


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
That looks wicked!







Reminded me of a new game I'm looking forward to being released... Dragon Age Origins....










man thats look like a wicked game... ima have to check it out when its released!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

That Blonde is Classic and downright Awesome. Not only that, but the blood just lets the person know to look, but don't TOUCH. You know, I thought that maybe giving you Level 7 Status was a pretty big jump when I awarded you that, but this stuff here is breathtaking and you are deserving of Level 7 Status or higher.

Thanks Enigma, its always nice to get great feed back from my work... im always making new things but never have anything to put them towards. thats what i love about this case, the mods and graphic ideas 4 the scout are endless, i should collaborate with cooler master and try to sell them some of my thoughts.... lol, i wish!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
That's fudging awesome dude, I love it









Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I want, damn you lol

thanks bro, but it will be a lot better when its finished!!!


----------



## ROM3000

Great work on that design Treacherous. I think you should make a little side business out of custom painting computers if you have the time. If your finished product lives up to the computer design I'm sure you could be successful. Best of luck with the case mod. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
man thats look like a wicked game... ima have to check it out when its released!

I Pre-ordered already









I was a big fan of the old skool Bioware RPG's and this one just looks epic!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

yeah so... Vista officially sucks!!!!! i had started all that work on photoshop CS4 and i guess my comp downloaded some updates and decided to reboot my pc on its own last night.... i never saved my work, so yeah, I LOST IT ALL:swearing:
damn! guess im going to have to start from scratch. lol


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
yeah so... Vista officially sucks!!!!! i had started all that work on photoshop CS4 and i guess my comp downloaded some updates and decided to reboot my pc on its own last night.... i never saved my work, so yeah, I LOST IT ALL:swearing:
damn! guess im going to have to start from scratch. lol

Oh damn, well theres always one thing you can do with vista(the instaltion disc this is), FRISSBEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Oh damn, well theres always one thing you can do with vista(the instaltion disc this is), FRISSBEEEE!!!!!

I feel I'm one of the very few people that actually likes Vista.....

but I've had the same situation before, left lots of stuff open in CS4 (InDesign, Photoshop & Illustrator) not hit save then the windows update came around at about midnight while I was happily sleeping...... Luckily InDesign did a document recovery.... PS and Illy didn't









Remember.... Ctrl + S..... it saves lives!

On another note (Thinking of frisbee's) CD's are good.... but have you ever tried it with a frozen slice of bread??? quite amusing and messy when it starts to thaw out....

Nothing takes you by surprise more than being hit round the back of the head by a flying frozen slice of bread.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
I feel I'm one of the very few people that actually likes Vista.....

but I've had the same situation before, left lots of stuff open in CS4 (InDesign, Photoshop & Illustrator) not hit save then the windows update came around at about midnight while I was happily sleeping...... Luckily InDesign did a document recovery.... PS and Illy didn't









Remember.... Ctrl + S..... it saves lives!

I acctulay like it aswell, been using it since the realese.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mohunky* 
On another note (Thinking of frisbee's) CD's are good.... but have you ever tried it with a frozen slice of bread??? quite amusing and messy when it starts to thaw out....

Nothing takes you by surprise more than being hit round the back of the head by a flying frozen slice of bread.









O_O You british guys are scareing me!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Hmm, will be a while until i get Watercooling







, won't get the money for my work this week until the 25'th November -_-


----------



## Mohunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
I acctulay like it aswell, been using it since the realese.

Same, got it on release. Only thing I dont like about it is the fact that I forked out for it and then they release a new OS so soon after.... bit annoying but I needed to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit anyway so Windows 7 is on the way









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
O_O You british guys are scareing me!

hahaha


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


Thanks guys!!! im glad u like, but its not finished yet!!! thats just what i got to last night before i passed out. i have to work early tomorrow but i have thurs and friday off so im going to hit it hard and come up with some wicked ideas







... and just so everyone knows, all my work, u are all welcome to barrow... and if u guys want something personal designed 4 u, dont be afraid to ask! just drop me a line with an idea and we can go from there!

[email protected]











I will have to send you something one day. YOU ARE ONE AWESOME ARTIST


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Guys. Please Vote for you favorite mod of the month


----------



## raisethe3

I am not allowed to vote?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Guys. Please Vote for you favorite mod of the month


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
I am not allowed to vote?









Same here.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Same here.










Why not?, Your not 18 yet?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Guys. Please Vote for you favorite mod of the month



Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


I am not allowed to vote?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Same here.










PM mega_option101 and he will manually add the vote...that's what I did









http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=48215


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Why not?, Your not 18 yet?


Yeah I'm old enough. It may have to do with reps. I'll pm my vote. Thanks.


----------



## raisethe3

Ahh..ok. Done PMing him.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


PM mega_option101 and he will manually add the vote...that's what I did









http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=48215


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Yeah I'm old enough. It may have to do with reps. I'll pm my vote. Thanks.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Ahh..ok. Done PMing him.

Good on you boys, Enigma will appreciate it


----------



## Enigma8750

Its because last month a guy got a lot of people from his BF2 gang to sign up on OCN and vote for him. He won and then it started a scandal and then the guy lost his status and they stopped newbies from being able to vote until they reach a certain amount of reps.

*Thank you so much Guys for your Support.. It means a lot to me.. Semper Fi. Do or Die.*


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Its because last month a guy got a lot of people from his BF2 gang to sign up on OCN and vote for him. He won and then it started a scandal and then the guy lost his status and they stopped newbies from being able to vote until they reach a certain amount of reps.

*Thank you so much Guys for your Support.. It means a lot to me.. Semper Fi. Do or Die.*


Always a pleasure to help my friend.

*holding thumbs for you, that you win*


----------



## imh073p

I dont have enough reps to vote







Is there any way around it?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


I dont have enough reps to vote







Is there any way around it?


PM mega_option101 and he will manually add the vote.

http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=48215


----------



## Enigma8750

What is the best Air Cooling options for the CM Storm Scout.

CPU Coolers and Fans?


----------



## photonmoo

You looking at new case fans? air cpu coolers? new cpu?


----------



## photonmoo

The Mega Shadow or Megahelams with the AM2/AM3 Retention Bracket Mount would do wonders.

Scythe Mugen 2? Thermalright True 120 Rev C? Xigmatek Dark Knight / Archilles?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


What is the best Air Cooling options for the CM Storm Scout.

CPU Coolers and Fans?


That could be a loaded question, every build could be different with all the different components that can be used in the Scout and adjusting the amout of air coming from all the different fans and configurations.
With my set up my AMD 955BE runs 31c @3.7 MHz and I have all my fans turned down.


----------



## Enigma8750

Grreat Choices all. Just looking to add a few things to page one guys.. Keep it coming Please.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


That could be a loaded question, every build could be different with all the different components that can be used in the Scout and adjusting the amout of air coming from all the different fans and configurations.
With my set up my AMD 955BE runs 31c @3.7 MHz and I have all my fans turned down.


Right as always Kevb. Just give me what your choices would be for Hot processors. 940, 1156, and so on.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


That could be a loaded question, every build could be different with all the different components that can be used in the Scout and adjusting the amout of air coming from all the different fans and configurations.
With my set up my *AMD 955BE runs 31c @3.7 MHz* and I have all my fans turned down.


Hehe, you mean *3.7 GHZ*, you would have underclocked the living daylights outter the 955 to get it at 3.7 Mhz, lol























But 31c is fantastic, I got mine at about 29c atm overclocked to 3800 MHz, but that's on Water


----------



## dkev

Ya, I was gonna say, those temps are pretty unheard of on air for a quad.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Hehe, you mean *3.7 GHZ*, you would have underclocked the living daylights outter the 955 to get it at 3.7 Mhz, lol























But 31c is fantastic, I got mine at about 29c atm overclocked to 3800 MHz, but that's on Water


That's the second typo I made today.







You should see me on messenger.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Grreat Choices all. Just looking to add a few things to page one guys.. Keep it coming Please.


Well for me, it was adding a 120mm fan in the 5.25 bay. That and getting rid of the 140mm from the front all together and going with a decent 120 at the bottom as well.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Right as always Kevb. Just give me what your choices would be for Hot processors. 940, 1156, and so on.


Megahlem to begin with, HS fans depends on how much noise you want to hear, my noiseblocker fan is rated at 2000 rpm but I have mine running at 1200 rpm, I like not to hear my fans at night.








The other thing is to ballance the air flow, 2 R4 intake and 2 R4 exhaust, I have mine set with 1500 rpm intake and 900 rpm for the exhaust, so more air in then out and it's been working great!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Well for me, it was adding a 120mm fan in the 5.25 bay. That and getting rid of the 140mm from the front all together and going with a decent 120 at the bottom as well.


dkev, what does your 550 run for temps?
I have the 550 @3.8 in my Lian-Li with only 2 fans and the CM V-8 and it runs cold 26c to 28c in that area.


----------



## dkev

Well I have all my system fans running at minimum speed at the moment
So my case temp is 30c and my cpu is 29c. Sometimes my cpu runs cooler then my case briefly because of the 120 push pull set up. My ambient is 21c.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Well I have all my system fans running at minimum speed at the moment
So my case temp is 30c and my cpu is 29c. Sometimes my cpu runs cooler then my case briefly because of the 120 push pull set up. My ambient is 21c.

I had my 550 in my Lancool K-62 but it ran so cool I thought I would move everything to my Lian-Li that has few options on fans, it was a good move. I bought a new MB for my K62 today, M4A79T, I don't have any other parts for it yet but I plan on the AMD 965BE soon. I also converted the 3 140 fans to 120 fans, hard to find a adaptor to do that to.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I had my 550 in my Lancool K-62 but it ran so cool I thought I would move everything to my Lian-Li that has few options on fans, it was a good move. I bought a new MB for my K62 today, M4A79T, I don't have any other parts for it yet but I plan on the AMD 965BE soon. I also converted the 3 140 fans to 120 fans, hard to find a adaptor to do that to.









I left my 140 at the top for exhaust but I got rid of the other one. I'm running 4 R4's. I'll move to a quad eventually but I'm pretty happy with this little 550.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I left my 140 at the top for exhaust but I got rid of the other one. I'm running 4 R4's. I'll move to a quad eventually but I'm pretty happy with this little 550.

To be honest since the only game I play is MS flight simulator and I can not tell any differance between my 550 and my 955.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Yay!!!! New Toys!!!!







finally got my gpu card and fan in! and i must say they look and work great!!!

boxes...









old and new card next to each other









after install... damn cords!









power!


----------



## photonmoo

MMMM niceness Treacherous...have fun with the new toys


----------



## JDMfanatic

How is that Asus Lion Square? Definitely looks great but how is the performance? Keep your CPU very cool?

Still playing with these wires in my case... trying my best to hide some more cables but with no luck..


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


How is that Asus Lion Square? Definitely looks great but how is the performance? Keep your CPU very cool?

Still playing with these wires in my case... trying my best to hide some more cables but with no luck..


it works just as good as my last one... cpu stays between 35 and 40, im hoping thats good... lol


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


MMMM niceness Treacherous...have fun with the new toys










oh i am!!! im playing the last remnant right now with everything maxed!!! lovin it


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


it works just as good as my last one... cpu stays between 35 and 40, im hoping thats good... lol


35-40c idling? or on a load...


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

does anyone know where to get the correct drivers so that i can tweak my GTX 260 on riva tuner????


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


35-40c idling? or on a load...


both... my cpu has never gone over 40


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

is that good or bad???


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


is that good or bad???


Have you OC'd your cpu? It's pretty decent if it sits between 35-40.

Oh, are you looking for Forceware drivers? or something else


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Have you OC'd your cpu? It's pretty decent if it sits between 35-40.

Oh, are you looking for Forceware drivers? or something else


i have a few times, but i dont have the funds to fix it if i go overboard so iv been keeping them on defaults right now... 3.2 Ghz ain't bad!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
is that good or bad???

That is really good..... 60 to 65 should cause eyebrows to raise.....70 to 75 is clinch the sphinkter and 80 to 90 is Maybe we should shut this down and 100 to 109 is Pull the Plug NOW!!!!!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
does anyone know where to get the correct drivers so that i can tweak my GTX 260 on riva tuner????

In Rivatuner go to Poweruser tab - then Rivatuer/system - scroll down to -ForceDriverVersion (doulble click box next to) and add your Driver version
EG if using 190.38 driver type in box 19038

Reboot sytem and you should now be able to OC GPU


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That is really good..... 60 to 65 should cause eyebrows to raise.....70 to 75 is clinch the sphinkter and 80 to 90 is Maybe we should shut this down and 100 to 109 is Pull the Plug NOW!!!!!

Acctually, AMD chips are recommended too run at max 60C over that it's getting bad, i belive the 720 x3 can handle temps up too 70C might be the same with some other chips aswell (depending on the TDP), and 100C on AMD, the PC won't be on by itslef at those temps, mine is set as standard too shut down at 66C i belive.
Check out this article: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/504/6
It cover all Phenom I/II recomended temps, for Intel themps, ask someone else im an AMD fanboy ^^


----------



## Bubbagump101

Just wanted to share it here...
Im new to the forum and just completed my computer to post it last week. I got the computer in june but just now decided to mod it. Thanks! Please Comment.









Here's what i modded specifically-

Clear plexiglass panel
Red and black sleeving
Side panel for graphics card
sound dampening
white cathode
140mm white fan
custom ram fan panel
hard drive bay and power supply covers

 

 

 

 

 

[IMG=http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9301/dscn2827.jpg][/IMG] [IMG=http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/dscn2827.jpg/1/w640.png][/IMG]

 

i used a crappy camera and im not the best photographer but it looks a lot better in person. Im sure it always does....


----------



## Bubbagump101

Sorry for the double post my computer froze for a sec


----------



## raisethe3

40 on load?! Wow, that's impressive!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
both... my cpu has never gone over 40


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bubbagump101* 
Just wanted to share it here...
Im new to the forum and just completed my computer to post it last week. I got the computer in june but just now decided to mod it. Thanks! Please Comment.









Here's what i modded specifically-

Clear plexiglass panel
Red and black sleeving
Side panel for graphics card
sound dampening
white cathode
140mm white fan
custom ram fan panel
hard drive bay and power supply covers



i used a crappy camera and im not the best photographer but it looks a lot better in person. Im sure it always does....

that cpu fan is sik!!!! what is it??? and nice setup


----------



## raisethe3

Treacherous Intellect- Its a tuniq tower. I belive its this cooler.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bubbagump101* 
Just wanted to share it here...
Im new to the forum and just completed my computer to post it last week. I got the computer in june but just now decided to mod it. Thanks! Please Comment.









Here's what i modded specifically-

Clear plexiglass panel
Red and black sleeving
Side panel for graphics card
sound dampening
white cathode
140mm white fan
custom ram fan panel
hard drive bay and power supply covers

Really nice computer you got there. Was this your first build?


----------



## Bubbagump101

yea its a tuniq tower i wish i had a thermalright ultra 120 black but itll do


----------



## Bubbagump101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Really nice computer you got there. Was this your first build?

Yes it is

Sorry for the double post again i was looking at a previous page and didnt know i was still the last poster


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bubbagump101* 
yea its a tuniq tower i wish i had a thermalright ultra 120 black but itll do

Mmmm The Ultra 120 is a smexi cooler.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bubbagump101*


Just wanted to share it here...
Im new to the forum and just completed my computer to post it last week. I got the computer in june but just now decided to mod it. Thanks! Please Comment.









Here's what i modded specifically-

Clear plexiglass panel
Red and black sleeving
Side panel for graphics card
sound dampening
white cathode
140mm white fan
custom ram fan panel
hard drive bay and power supply covers

 

 

 

 

 

[IMG=http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9301/dscn2827.jpg][/IMG] [IMG=http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/dscn2827.jpg/1/w640.png][/IMG]

 

i used a crappy camera and im not the best photographer but it looks a lot better in person. Im sure it always does....



You are the only guy that I have seen to use white light. I like it very much. I also think that your modding was terrific. You are welcome to be a new member of our group if you would like. I will add your name Immediately to the list but if it is not what you want just ask me to remove it and I will.

Great Build.

Enigma


----------



## Monsk

Okay, so has anyone put a fan controller in for this case? and if so, which one would you guys recommend?


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let it be Formally Known*
That Photonmoo has been Field Promoted to Officer Rank for his Esprit de Cour and his work above and beyond the Call of Duty as a member of the CoolerMaster Storm Scout Club and is deserved of all rights and responsibilities that come with that rank. He has also been awarded Step 10 status that all Officer's receive.

Thank you Photonmoo for your work with this site and your help in making it such a great success.

Photonmoo: Official Moderator for The CM Storm Scout Club. Step 10


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


Okay, so has anyone put a fan controller in for this case? and if so, which one would you guys recommend?


I have the Thermaltake Hardcano, which is pretty nifty I think for it's age.

The Lamptron Fan Controllers look awesome, and they range from 4 - 6 channels of control.

Vantec Nexus Fan Controller isn't too bad, considering it comes with 2 Cathodes and the controller has the sound reactive controller as well.

Zalman Multi Fan Plus is pretty good too or the The Zalman ZM-MFC3 Multi fan controller looks smexi and has plenty of features.

Scythe Kaze Fan Controllers aren't bad either.

It also can come down to looks / personal preference as opposed to performance and features.









*edit*

Here are a few examples of a local pc shop here in Aussieland

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ex&cPath=9_511


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


Okay, so has anyone put a fan controller in for this case? and if so, which one would you guys recommend?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998808


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Let it be Formally Known*
That Photonmoo has been Field Promoted to Officer Rank for his Esprit de Cour and his work above and beyond the Call of Duty as a member of the CoolerMaster Storm Scout Club and is deserved of all rights and responsibilities that come with that rank. He has also been awarded Step 10 status that all Officer's receive.

Thank you Photonmoo for your work with this site and your help in making it such a great success.

Photonmoo: Official Moderator for The CM Storm Scout Club. Step 10


Woohoo, thanks Enigma! I'm humbled and honoured by this promotion









*GO SCOUTS!!!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Woohoo, thanks Enigma! I'm humbled and honoured by this promotion









*GO SCOUTS!!!*


You deserve it.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


Okay, so has anyone put a fan controller in for this case? and if so, which one would you guys recommend?


I have this one newegg.com It's been working great so far plus I love the switch to turn off the display. I didn't bother hooking up the thermal sensors since I use everest for my info.


----------



## kev_b

Way to go on the promotion Photonmoo!


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. I'd like to get your opinion on which color cold cathode to get. I'm going to retain the stock red fans and maybe add an extra red fan in the 5.25" drive. I'm torn between either green or blue lighting. One on the top of the side window and one on the bottom. Which way would you go, or if you have other suggestions please share them. Thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

The Reason I like the Sunbeam Reobus is the high wattage fan controls. You can put server fans on the Reobus and not burn out the transisters.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey everyone. I'd like to get your opinion on which color cold cathode to get. I'm going to retain the stock red fans and maybe add an extra red fan in the 5.25" drive. I'm torn between either green or blue lighting. One on the top of the side window and one on the bottom. Which way would you go, or if you have other suggestions please share them. Thanks.


I'd probably go with green...well it is my favourite colour and I've used green lighting in quite a few of my previous cases/mods and I love it, hehe









Also, I think blue is over used in my opinion. You could go one blue and one green and have the stock reds as well, but then your case might look like a disco ala christmas tree...


----------



## photonmoo

In my quest to be a neat freak with my Scout, I think I'm going to head down to the hardware store and pick up some plastic cable trunking and neaten up the back of the scout and have a strip of trunking as well between the side of the motherboard and hard drive bays / 5.25" bays.

Examples of what I'm talking about


----------



## Enigma8750

I once use a Red Green Blue theme on a Lianl Li PC-05 Case. It wasn''t too bad.


----------



## ROM3000

Hmm...I'm currently leaning more towards green, but I think the mix of blue with red creating that purple light will be pretty cool. Any other opinions?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


In my quest to be a neat freak with my Scout, I think I'm going to head down to the hardware store and pick up some plastic cable trunking and neaten up the back of the scout and have a strip of trunking as well between the side of the motherboard and hard drive bays / 5.25" bays.


Just don't get that thick stuff that is Ribbed. It will make it hard for you to close your case. But the twist stuff that looks like the old phone cord would work well.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hmm...I'm currently leaning more towards green, but I think the mix of blue with red creating that purple light will be pretty cool. Any other opinions?


Since Cold Cathodes are pretty cheap, I would order all the colors including the black light type in the 4 to 6 inch lengths. and then just start changing tubes till you find what looks best. Thats what I do when Im lighting a new build. Plus you always have spares.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hmm...I'm currently leaning more towards green, but I think the mix of blue with red creating that purple light will be pretty cool. Any other opinions?


Purple would be cool, I havn't seen purple been done in ages.

Should get purple sleeving as well then


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Just don't get that thick stuff that is Ribbed. It will make it hard for you to close your case. But the twist stuff that looks like the old phone cord would work well.


There should be enough space at the back if I go with a flat trunking, I might try and get a few meters...it won't go to waste

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Since Cold Cathodes are pretty cheap, I would order all the colors including the black light type in the 4 to 6 inch lengths. and then just start changing tubes till you find what looks best. Thats what I do when Im lighting a new build.


Lol, you really are the 'king' of wasting money, hehe. Next you're going to be giving away cathodes not flash drives like you said before


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
There should be enough space at the back if I go with a flat trunking, I might try and get a few meters...it won't go to waste

Lol, you really are the 'king' of wasting money, hehe. Next you're going to be giving away cathodes not flash drives like you said before
























Your riight.. I am already thinking about giving an old 939 sytem to a person I know from church. I will be putting in cold cathodes in that one too..









Ohh yea.. Flat trunking is perfect for that application. just buy plenty of 45s and 90x

BTW .... I Love Flash Drives.. I can't not buy one when they are on sale. of course 4 gigs or higher. 2 gigs with bling on the outside.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Since Cold Cathodes are pretty cheap, I would order all the colors including the black light type in the 4 to 6 inch lengths. and then just start changing tubes till you find what looks best. Thats what I do when Im lighting a new build. Plus you always have spares.

I would love to do that but unfortunately money doesn't grow on trees.







Do you have any other examples of builds you've done with different colors so I can get an idea of how it would look? Thanks.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Your riight.. I am already thinking about giving an old 939 sytem to a person I know from church. I will be putting in cold cathodes in that one too..









BTW .... I Love Flash Drives.. I can't not buy one when they are on sale. of course 4 gigs or higher. 2 gigs with bling on the outside.

I'm the same with 2.5" hard drives lol, I must have about 10 or so...I only ever use like 2 of them now :S

I tend to lose flash drives too often. The grocery stores here often sell 4-8gb flash drives for like $15...which isn't bad I think.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
I would love to do that but unfortunately money doesn't grow on trees.







Do you have any other examples of builds you've done with different colors so I can get an idea of how it would look? Thanks.

You should plant a couple of these, hehe. Hmm they're all in US Dollars


----------



## Enigma8750

My All time Favorite Flash drive is this one. The ladies go crazy over these and they are only 20.00.










http://www.buy.com/prod/i-passion-cr...210499102.html


----------



## Enigma8750

These are all the pictures that I have of my stuff.

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?u=58236


----------



## Enigma8750

Did everyone go on buy.com and buy that flash drive. Everybody disappeared.


----------



## SpidermanXP7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bubbagump101* 
Just wanted to share it here...
Im new to the forum and just completed my computer to post it last week. I got the computer in june but just now decided to mod it. Thanks! Please Comment.









Here's what i modded specifically-

Clear plexiglass panel
Red and black sleeving
Side panel for graphics card
sound dampening
white cathode
140mm white fan
custom ram fan panel
hard drive bay and power supply covers

 

 

 

 

 

[IMG=http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9301/dscn2827.jpg][/IMG] [IMG=http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/dscn2827.jpg/1/w640.png][/IMG]

 

i used a crappy camera and im not the best photographer but it looks a lot better in person. Im sure it always does....

Very Nice


----------



## SpidermanXP7

And nice whit light


----------



## Bubbagump101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpidermanXP7*


And nice whit light


haha better than ur white light oh yeah thats right u dont have one


----------



## imh073p

Very nice build, i really like the ram cooler and the vid card cover ^^ rep+


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


BTW .... I Love Flash Drives.. I can't not buy one when they are on sale. of course 4 gigs or higher. 2 gigs with bling on the outside.


Why not buy Kingston 256 Gig Flash Drive







http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=488528


----------



## SpidermanXP7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bubbagump101*


haha better than ur white light oh yeah thats right u dont have one










lol,


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Why not buy Kingston 256 Gig Flash Drive







http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=488528

THat is amazing MlbrottarN WOW 256 Gigs. Is that 7.900 pounds or euro or Marks? That is an amazing amount of Ready boost.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Very nice build, i really like the ram cooler and the vid card cover ^^ rep+

I have to agree with you on that as well. I can tell that those were both hand done and thats what I like the most about it.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


THat is amazing MlbrottarN WOW 256 Gigs. Is that 7.900 pounds or euro or Marks? That is an amazing amount of Ready boost.










That my friend is a price in Swedish Crowns, It's aprox 1000 USD


----------



## Enigma8750

*Troops.*

*I would like to add a picture of every person's Machine on one of my spots on Page one.

Please PM me 1 photo that best describes your Machine, the Build's Name, if any, and I will post it with your name on Page one. I would like every one to see your hard work. Later if you upgrade, or change it, just send me a new picture and I will replace it with the old one.

Semper Fi... Do or Die...
CM Storm Scout Troops Cannot be BEATEN*









Enigma


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


That my friend is a price in Swedish Crowns, It's aprox 1000 USD


Ouch.... I will stick to the smaller ones for now.. 1000.00 dollars.. Man Alive!!!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Problem! The HD5970 card (5870x2) will definetely NOT fit in the case, it's going too be 13.5" or 34.29 cm! THAT'S FRICKIN INSANE!


----------



## Izliecies

Hello there, I am soon to purchase this case and I want to know if the lower fan on the side panel, if installed, touches the PSU? Cause that would be bad, cause I am planning to put two 120 mm fans on the side panel. :? Please, answer!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


Hello there, I am soon to purchase this case and I want to know if the lower fan on the side panel, if installed, touches the PSU? Cause that would be bad, cause I am planning to put two 120 mm fans on the side panel. :? Please, answer!


Well if you put a fan on the bottom mounts on the side window, it probably won't close and if you have a tall cpu cooler it might be a problem if you put a fan on the top mounts.

You could always play around and see if either or both do fit, or do what some others have done and maybe mount the top of the fan on the top mounts bottom.


----------



## Izliecies

Man, that would suck.. Just plain suck..
I dont plan on putting very high heatsinks, maybe a Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2. But thats not a very tall heatsink.
Could anyone who has actually tried that out explain more?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


Man, that would suck.. Just plain suck..
I dont plan on putting very high heatsinks, maybe a Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2. But thats not a very tall heatsink.
Could anyone who has actually tried that out explain more?


In my opinion the side fans are not really needed, there's a few of us here who has solid windows and don't have any issues with heat, if anything add a 120 fan in the drive bay. You'll have lots less dust inside your case not using a side fan.


----------



## photonmoo

Anything under 16cm in height should be fine, well given that the fans aren't too thick.


----------



## Izliecies

It is just that with my current no-fan case, when I close the side panel, my CPU gets extremely noisy because of the heat (AMD Phenom II X2 550 with stock heatsink), so I always keep my case open. That is why I thought that it would be cool if I installed all the fans possible. A cool system which I have never had before. Also my motherboard doesn't have any heatsinks on VRMs (Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P), but maybe just the upper side fan would be enough for VRM cooling?


----------



## photonmoo

The top 140mm and back 120mm do a decent job, but you could always add the extra 120mm to the side window.


----------



## Izliecies

Meh, this might be a real deal breaker. I might go with the Gladiator 600.. Thanks for your answers.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


Meh, this might be a real deal breaker. I might go with the Gladiator 600.. Thanks for your answers.


The 550 runs cool to begin with and with your stock cooler you wouldn't have any problem running the top side fan. With the edition of 1 side fan and the top fan on the case you'll be shocked just how cool it will run.
Still the Gladiator is a good second choice if you go that route.


----------



## Izliecies

You see, I guess that is some kind of caprice of me - I want all of the fan slots to be usable. Hate it when they are there just to.. be there. But maybe I am wrong. I still have much time to rethink and rethink..

Does the form of right side panel help in cable management? Cause Gladiator 600 doesnt have one and I was wondering if that helps. I would like to hide not only the 8pin CPU connector but also the 24pin MB connector as I saw some already did.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izliecies* 
You see, I guess that is some kind of caprice of me - I want all of the fan slots to be usable. Hate it when they are there just to.. be there. But maybe I am wrong. I still have much time to rethink and rethink..

Does the form of right side panel help in cable management? Cause Gladiator 600 doesnt have one and I was wondering if that helps. I would like to hide not only the 8pin CPU connector but also the 24pin MB connector as I saw some already did.

If you mean the little bump out on the side panel, yeah it does help but useing a modular PSU helps a lot.
My cables are all running behind the MB tray and I don't have to sit on the side panel to close it.


----------



## Izliecies

Now that is amazing. Scout might get away with the one unusable fan slot!









So really, no lower side panel fan for the Storm Scout?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izliecies* 
Now that is amazing. Scout might get away with the one unusable fan slot!









So really, no lower side panel fan for the Storm Scout?

basically yeah...no lower side panel fan.

I don't have a 'big' psu and I can't fit a fan there

The Scout has a lot of potential in all departments, cable management isn't the greatest, but with a little imagination and effort you can do wonders.


----------



## Izliecies

If cables can be hidden like the picture(s) shows, it must be great!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izliecies* 
So really, no lower side panel fan for the Storm Scout?

I can't find a picture but when I first got my scout I had a bottom side fan on my window so it should fit with a normal size PSU.


----------



## photonmoo

You should combine all our experience, knowledge and powers and make the ultimate Scout.


----------



## kev_b

The one thing I did for cable managment that helped was getting rid of those long SATA cables for 6 inch cables, but that's with both my HDD's sitting on the top slots.


----------



## photonmoo

Lots of cable ties, duct tape, sleeving, heatshrink, soldering.... helps as well, hehe


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
You should combine all our experience, knowledge and powers and make the ultimate Scout.









You mean I don't already have the ultimate scout?








Back to the drawing board I guess.


----------



## photonmoo

Come on Enigma stop "viewing" and get chatting


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
You mean I don't already have the ultimate scout?








Back to the drawing board I guess.









Hehe, indeedles









I'm working on making my Scout more ridiculous...I wanna put 2 Rads in, 2 Reservoirs, actually swop out the components between the HAF & Scout, and hopefulllyyyyyyy go 5850's in CF.

It's Christmas soon, lets hope the Scout was a good boy...so Santa gives him some presents


----------



## Izliecies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I can't find a picture but when I first got my scout I had a bottom side fan on my window so it should fit with a normal size PSU.

There might be a light in the end of the tunnel!









How about this picture? It looks like the lower fan would fit. And my PSU is ~ the same size.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izliecies* 
There might be a light in the end of the tunnel!









How about this picture? It looks like the lower fan would fit. And my PSU is ~ the same size.

Hmm, that should be able to fit a fan on the lower mounts looking at that pic.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Lots of cable ties, duct tape, sleeving, heatshrink, soldering.... helps as well, hehe









Here's a updated picture of the back of mine, it doesn't look like as many wires as some I've seen here.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Here's a updated picture of the back of mine, it doesn't look like as many wires as some I've seen here.

You did a good job with that, I won't dare show mine...it's a complete and utter disgrace of a mess...but as long as I can close the side panel and it's not visible in the front...I'm happy

I see we've gone similar routes with the cable management, great minds think a like


----------



## kev_b

That 1 small wire I have running under the MB is hooked up to the light switch, I have it rigged up as a CLR CMOS switch.


----------



## Izliecies

kev_b, as I found, your PSU's height is 86 mm, right? And how much space there is for a fan at the bottom slot?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Hehe, indeedles









I'm working on making my Scout more ridiculous...I wanna put 2 Rads in, 2 Reservoirs, actually swop out the components between the HAF & Scout, and hopefulllyyyyyyy go 5850's in CF.

It's Christmas soon, lets hope the Scout was a good boy...so Santa gives him some presents










I'm planing on getting a Big thick 360 radiator for the front of mine and using a T-line instead of a Reservoir, think it get's a prettier look, and i also can't afford a res


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


You did a good job with that, I won't dare show mine...it's a complete and utter disgrace of a mess...but as long as I can close the side panel and it's not visible in the front...I'm happy

I see we've gone similar routes with the cable management, great minds think a like

















Yup me too. As long as I can close the panel, I don't care what it looks like.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


kev_b, as I found, your PSU's height is 86 mm, right? And how much space there is for a fan at the bottom slot?


Best I can tell there's 7/8 inch from the side of my PSU to the window, I also held the old window in place and it sure looks like the fan mounted is just above the PSU.


----------



## raisethe3

Lol, Enigma is a lurker!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Come on Enigma stop "viewing" and get chatting


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


kev_b, as I found, your PSU's height is 86 mm, right? And how much space there is for a fan at the bottom slot?


I found you a picture of another case on page 10 or something like that with the bottom fan installed. That's how mine was set up back when as well, the CM V-8 cooler.


----------



## Xiliii

Im thinking about sleeving the I/O cable and my 2 Sata cables.... Wich sizes of sleeving do i need? to bored and drunk to do some math now


----------



## rambow70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


my friend has it and hates that case, he says bad cable management and dust filter is a piece of foam. the latches that hold the cards dont do a good job and its wobbly.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Im thinking about sleeving the I/O cable and my 2 Sata cables.... Wich sizes of sleeving do i need? to bored and drunk to do some math now


You sir, need a This and a That with a little bit of this and that


----------



## Enigma8750

*Troops.*

*I would like to add a picture of every person's Machine on one of my spots on Page one.

Please PM me 1 photo that best describes your Machine, the Build's Name, if any, and I will post it with your name on Page one. I would like every one to see your hard work. Later if you upgrade, or change it, just send me a new picture and I will replace it with the old one.

Semper Fi... Do or Die...
CM Storm Scout Troops Cannot be BEATEN*









Enigma


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Come on Enigma stop "viewing" and get chatting

Sorry Guys, I was on but no one was home. I had to go pay someone some money or she won't work for me next week. So sorry.. I do like voyeurism though. How did you know my secret? I'm a watcher.


----------



## raisethe3

Got damn, Enigma8750! Lol, I know you're venting a bit. But I totally understand. rambow70 is probably clueless about computer or just trying to stir up trouble. But you guys just keep your heads high and be proud of the case you have!


----------



## dkev

OMG Rambow only lives a couple miles from me. LOL...muhaha.jk


----------



## ryanmh

How the hell did you guys do such a good job of cable management? It took me hours and it look awful.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Troops.*

*I would like to add a picture of every person's Machine on one of my spots on Page one.

Please PM me 1 photo that best describes your Machine, the Build's Name, if any, and I will post it with your name on Page one. I would like every one to see your hard work. Later if you upgrade, or change it, just send me a new picture and I will replace it with the old one.

Semper Fi... Do or Die...
CM Storm Scout Troops Cannot be BEATEN*









Enigma


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rambow70*


my friend has it and hates that case, he says bad cable management and dust filter is a piece of foam. the latches that hold the cards dont do a good job and its wobbly.


Boo, send your friend our way and we'll sort him out









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Sorry Guys, I was on but no one was home. I had to go pay someone some money or she won't work for me next week. So sorry.. I do like voyeurism though. How did you know my secret? I'm a watcher.










Hehe, we were only pulling your leg Fearless Leader







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


OMG Rambow only lives a couple miles from me. LOL...muhaha.jk


Go on, be a scout and lurk him out









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanmh*


How the hell did you guys do such a good job of cable management? It took me hours and it look awful.


More and more hours + blood, sweat and tears = good cable management









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Troops.*

*I would like to add a picture of every person's Machine on one of my spots on Page one.

Please PM me 1 photo that best describes your Machine, the Build's Name, if any, and I will post it with your name on Page one. I would like every one to see your hard work. Later if you upgrade, or change it, just send me a new picture and I will replace it with the old one.

Semper Fi... Do or Die...
CM Storm Scout Troops Cannot be BEATEN*









Enigma


Will do asap


----------



## ryanmh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rambow70*


my friend has it and hates that case, he says bad cable management and dust filter is a piece of foam. the latches that hold the cards dont do a good job and its wobbly.


Ya man it's a piece of crap.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanmh*


Ya man it's a piece of crap.































rudeness!


----------



## Izliecies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Best I can tell there's 7/8 inch from the side of my PSU to the window, I also held the old window in place and it sure looks like the fan mounted is just above the PSU.


Didn't quiet catch you - it is like seven eights of an inch? That is 2,2 cm. Is that even possible?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I found you a picture of another case on page 10 or something like that with the bottom fan installed. That's how mine was set up back when as well, the CM V-8 cooler.











Hmm, I must then know what size his PSU is.

Hey, kev_b, dont you have a spare 120 mm fan that you could install down there and tell me?









*edit* Look what I found. He has Corsair TX750W and a side panel lower fan installed. TX750W is 3,4" or 8,6 cm tall. So it looks like it can be fitted. Anyway I want to make sure.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


Didn't quiet catch you - it is like seven eights of an inch? That is 2,2 cm. Is that even possible?

Hey, kev_b, dont you have a spare 120 mm fan that you could install down there and tell me?










I would but but I have no way to mount a fan on my window since I have a solid window now.


----------



## Izliecies

Hmm I guess the fan fits after all. In this review they managed to attach both side fans with Antec Signature 650W installed which is the same size as my PSU.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


Hmm I guess the fan fits after all. In this review they managed to attach both side fans with Antec Signature 650W installed which is the same size as my PSU.


I couldn't imagin CM designing a case with a window fan and not testing it out for fit before going into production, but what do I know, I'm no enginer.


----------



## Haxxie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


*edit* Look what I found. He has Corsair TX750W and a side panel lower fan installed. TX750W is 3,4" or 8,6 cm tall. So it looks like it can be fitted. Anyway I want to make sure.


Yeah, that would be me, and it sure as hell fits, with room to spare. No matter how high the PSU is. If it's alot wider than the TX750w it might be a problem though.


----------



## Izliecies

They could have tested it but still released to manufacturing. You know, it looks better if there is place for 2 fans even if only 1 can be installed. It is called marketing


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


They could have tested it but still released to manufacturing. You know, it looks better if there is place for 2 fans even if only 1 can be installed. It is called marketing










I have a second scout case I got cheap and I put the side without the window on the window side and it looked like s**t! This case must have some kind of window just for looks alone.


----------



## Izliecies

Dunno why u started talking about windows but it sure does look bad without a window. Maybe some honeycomb or mesh would help that


----------



## JDMfanatic

Will be taking that pic as soon as I can get good lighting!


----------



## Bubbagump101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpidermanXP7*


lol,










I didnt say that to be mean btw he's just my brother teasing me


----------



## Izliecies

I finally got to know that intake CFM has to be higher than exhaust CFM to provide umm positive (?) pressure in the case so that there is less dust.

Does anyone know anything about these fans?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


I finally got to know that intake CFM has to be higher than exhaust CFM to provide umm positive (?) pressure in the case so that there is less dust.

Does anyone know anything about these fans?


The Total Intake has too be higher than the totalt outlet for positive presure yes, positive presure = less dust

Those fans are the same as in the case from stock i belive, not realy sure cause i can't find the serial number


----------



## Izliecies

It is poor that pixmania doesnt include any more specifications, like what connectors does the fan have.


----------



## Izliecies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
The Total Intake has too be higher than the totalt outlet for positive presure yes, positive presure = less dust

Those fans are the same as in the case from stock i belive, not realy sure cause i can't find the serial number

The serial number is TLF-S12-ER-GP


----------



## Enigma8750

I Love just sitting around watching the Game. Hope all your Teams won this Week.










This is an Alabama Cat!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I Love just sitting around watching the Game. Hope all your Teams won this Week.










This is an Alabama Cat!


GRRRR

































































I's not a happy camper with that regard


----------



## reezin14

Bucky took care of business this weekend.*GO* *BADGERS.*I'll get you a pic of my recently assembled case tomorrow Enigma.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reezin14*


Bucky took care of business this weekend.*GO* *BADGERS.*I'll get you a pic of my recently assembled case tomorrow Enigma.


Looking forward to it..

*Photonmoo.. Its just a game. Till you win. LOL*


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Looking forward to it..

*Photonmoo.. Its just a game. Till you win. LOL*


*bows head in shame*

I knows,







Liverpool lost again yesterday, wth??? and I didn't play cricket yesterday because my finger is still crappy (wasn't clever playing mid week either with a broken finger







) and the teams got completely slaughtered, i doubt i would have been able to make a difference, but still grrrr.


----------



## Enigma8750

*How to clean a toiletbowl

This was simply too much of a time saver not to share it with you.*

*1. Put both lids of the toilet up
And add 1/8 cup of pet shampoo to the water in the bowl.

2. Pick up the cat and soothe him while you carry him towards the bathroom.

3. In one smooth movement, put the cat in the toilet and close the lid. 
You may need to stand on the lid.

4. The cat will self agitate and make ample suds.
Never mind the noises that come from the toilet, the cat is actually enjoying this.

5. Flush the toilet three or four times.
This provides a 'power-wash' and rinse'.

6. Have someone open the front door of your home.
Be sure that there are no people between the bathroom and the front door.

7. Stand behind the toilet as far as you can, and quickly lift the lid.

8. The cat will rocket out of the toilet, streak through the bathroom, and run outside where he will dry himself off.

9. Both the commode and the cat will be sparkling clean. 









Sincerely,
Your pet Dog Buster









Hope you enjoyed this as much as the dog did. Thought you could use a laugh, too.*


----------



## photonmoo

Awww, poor kitty.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


1. Put both lids of the toilet up
And add 1/8 cup of pet shampoo to the water in the bowl.

2. Pick up the cat and soothe him while you carry him towards the bathroom.

3. In one smooth movement, put the cat in the toilet and close the lid. 
You may need to stand on the lid.

4. The cat will self agitate and make ample suds.
Never mind the noises that come from the toilet, the cat is actually enjoying this.

5. Flush the toilet three or four times.
This provides a 'power-wash' and rinse'.

6. Have someone open the front door of your home.
Be sure that there are no people between the bathroom and the front door.

7. Stand behind the toilet as far as you can, and quickly lift the lid.

8. The cat will rocket out of the toilet, streak through the bathroom, and run outside where he will dry himself off.

9. Both the commode and the cat will be sparkling clean.


----------



## dkev

Looky what I found. I never throw any pc part away. You just never know. So I was digging in a cabinet looking for some mouse weights and I came across this.

















So I was thinkin of attaching it to my 120 fan that I have in my 5.25 bay. If I leave the shroud fully extended it will stick out about...ehhh, 2 inches. Like a tunnel ram. But I'm thinkin my Scout brethren might have a cooler idea for it. So what say you?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Looky what I found. I never throw any pc part away. You just never know. So I was digging in a cabinet looking for some mouse weights and I came across this.

















So I was thinkin of attaching it to my 120 fan that I have in my 5.25 bay. If I leave the shroud fully extended it will stick out about...ehhh, 2 inches. Like a tunnel ram. But I'm thinkin my Scout brethren might have a cooler idea for it. So what say you?

That could work, should give it a shot and see if you get results


----------



## ryanmh

Can some of you post pics of how you did cable management?


----------



## Izliecies

Pics form kev_b's Storm Scout:
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...b-100_2192.jpg
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...b-100_2084.jpg

Hope you dont mind me posting them, kev_b


----------



## Izliecies

Hey, kev_b, as I see you have replaced all the stock fans with R4 ones. Where did you put the exhaust 120 mm fan? I would like to buy it from you if you sell it







Would give the case some nice looks if all the fans were the same..


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izliecies* 
Hey, kev_b, as I see you have replaced all the stock fans with R4 ones. Where did you put the exhaust 120 mm fan? I would like to buy it from you if you sell it







Would give the case some nice looks if all the fans were the same..

That fan is long gone, I cut it up to use the frame of the fan as a saw guide for my hole saw when I cut out the steel grills.


----------



## Izliecies

Oh well..

I would like all the 120 mm fans to be identical, but I guess I will receive the case and then think about installing additional fans.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Looky what I found. I never throw any pc part away. You just never know. So I was digging in a cabinet looking for some mouse weights and I came across this.

So I was thinkin of attaching it to my 120 fan that I have in my 5.25 bay. If I leave the shroud fully extended it will stick out about...ehhh, 2 inches. Like a tunnel ram. But I'm thinkin my Scout brethren might have a cooler idea for it. So what say you?


That might be good on the 5.25 bay fan to cool the top of your graphic card, I used one of thos honeycomb air straightners on my fan to have a more direct air flow over the top of my card.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


Oh well..

I would like all the 120 mm fans to be identical, but I guess I will receive the case and then think about installing additional fans.


The first thing most people do who gets this case is to change all the fans, they're not the best stock fans. The R-4's are cheap fans as far as cost goes, blue, green red or no led's, you should concider replacing your fans.


----------



## kev_b

I changed out my motherboard last night and put on windows 7 home premium builders edition, now to see what this new ASUS M4A79T can do.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I changed out my motherboard last night and put on windows 7 home premium builders edition, now to see what this new ASUS M4A79T can do.










Is that the Deluxe board? If so post how it is, if it clocks well, stability etc etc


----------



## dkev

Got the air ram installed. Brought the cpu down to 26c idle from 31c. Not bad especially for being oc'd 900 mhz.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Got the air ram installed. Brought the cpu down to 26c idle from 31c. Not bad especially for being oc'd 900 mhz.



























That's awsome for something that simple, what fan are you using with that, R4?


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*









That's awsome for something that simple, what fan are you using with that, R4?


Yup, R4's. Got 4 of em running on this system.


----------



## Izliecies

Are R4's quiet? As far as I know, stock fans are.


----------



## dkev

Ya they are pretty quiet. But they are noisy when you mount them on the side panel. It is because of the air turbulance caused by the vents.


----------



## mav2000

Thats a nice idea....it would probably work even better if the fans on the HS were facing front to back....


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Thats a nice idea....it would probably work even better if the fans on the HS were facing front to back....
*System: Phennom II**CPU*
Phenom II 720 BE X4 3.5 Ghz*Motherboard*
MSI GD70*Memory*
OCZ 2X2 1600 Mhz CL7 *Graphics Card*
Sapphire 4870 Toxic*Hard Drive*
Seagate 500 GB Sata*Power Supply*
OCZ Modextreme 700W Modular*Case*
CM Storm Sniper*CPU cooling*
Coming Soon*GPU cooling*
Stock*OS*
Windows Vista Ultimate*Monitor*
17" Viewsonic

I know this is a silly question, your specs says cpu cooling coming soon, does that mean you have no cooling for your cpu?


----------



## footballcoach

Hi all,

I am considering building a system with this case. I was just curious if most of you prefer a full size ATX board or a micro?

I have a 5850 on hand waiting for the new build and wanted to make sure one of those fits as well (I have no interest in Crossfire or SLI for this system).

I will have maybe one SSD and 3 SATA drives for storage.

Thanks!

-footballcoach


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *footballcoach* 
Hi all,

I am considering building a system with this case. I was just curious if most of you prefer a full size ATX board or a micro?

I have a 5850 on hand waiting for the new build and wanted to make sure one of those fits as well (I have no interest in Crossfire or SLI for this system).

I will have maybe one SSD and 3 SATA drives for storage.

Thanks!

-footballcoach

The 5850 should just squeeze in with a full ATX and you'll be able to mount the ssd drive along with the 3 satas easily...the 1.8"/2.5" bracket comes in very handy for that.


----------



## photonmoo

I spoke to a member of the Australian Overclockers Forum who does PC Mods and builds...and he will be able to do the CM Storm Logo in acrylic for me, woohoo.










I'm thinking about doing something like this (my paint skills are crap I know) but it'll be in the uv red perspex to match the side window and I wanna do what Bill Owen did and have the CM Storm Logo on the side window as well, but again mine will be in the uv red perspex. I think it will really look awesome once it's lit up with a uv light, because the edges glow and almost come alive...

What do you guys think?


----------



## Behemoth777

hey guys,
sorry, i haven't been on here in awhile. I had to rma my gigabyte board, ugh. And I still haven't gotten it back. I don't really feel like reading through 50 pages so what have you guys been up to?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
hey guys,
sorry, i haven't been on here in awhile. I had to rma my gigabyte board, ugh. And I still haven't gotten it back. I don't really feel like reading through 50 pages so what have you guys been up to?

Good to have you back Behemoth









We're all up to the usual, modding, building, breaking, buying, selling etc







hehe


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Good to have you back Behemoth









We're all up to the usual, modding, building, breaking, buying, selling etc







hehe

haha yeah, I was thinkin about doing a little modding myself. I'm going to take a high speed yate loon and fit it to a fan mount for some front intake goodness








But I just spent all my money on shisha and my girlfriend so im broke as a joke hahaha


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
haha yeah, I was thinkin about doing a little modding myself. I'm going to take a high speed yate loon and fit it to a fan mount for some front intake goodness








But I just spent all my money on shisha and my girlfriend so im broke as a joke hahaha









Yeah, tell me about it









I'm gonna have to beg the wifey and hopefully she'll let me get this laser cutting done. I was going to try my luck with getting another WC setup for the Scout, but I won't try my luck...


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Yeah, tell me about it









I'm gonna have to beg the wifey and hopefully she'll let me get this laser cutting done. I was going to try my luck with getting another WC setup for the Scout, but I won't try my luck...










hahaha yeah good luck with that one dude


----------



## ricsim78

I got my Cooler Master Scout case Wednesday. I do hate to say this, but I decided to keep my Antec 1200 so probably selling my Scout

The CM Scout is a *very* nice mid-tower case; the handle, the looks, and the overall setup is not bad at all. The square cutout at the top of the motherboard tray is simple yet ingenious and a godsend. I was able to install the Scythe Mugen 2 cooler without removing my motherboard at all (which a lot of people say is not easy to work with the Mugen 2 mounting even without the motherboard being installed.

I can think of quite a few improvements that I hope they implement in the future (Revision B perhaps?). Here are some ideas:

-Better wire management ability. Simply not enough room on righthand side of the case to hide wires well (you can but takes A LOT of work.) Make the cover part slightly splayed out so you can hide wires easily without mushrooming out the right hand panel of the case.

-Able to accept longer video cards (ATI 5870 not being able to fit without cutting the hard drive cage is a big deal breaker!) They could have easily made the case a little longer and would have negated this problem. This would have made the case a little longer, but we are talking like 2 inches at most. They should have at least made it an option for longer cards to be placed without hacking your nice, new case to fit things in.

-Overall, this case (imo) is quite a downgrade from the Antec 1200 (and I feel to an extent a slight down grade from the Antec 902).

Antec 1200 Pros (Compared to the Scout)
-Size
-Better cooling of components
-Room (can fill it up and still have room around everything, plus the removable cages are nice!)
-Fan controllers
-Better wire management
-Easier to work with
-Slightly better looking (imo but both are awesome looking)
-Removable front cages for the win

Antec 1200 Cons:
-Size (for some... not me, makes it much easier to work with.)
-Weight fully loaded
-price
-no handle

By no means am I knocking this case, I just feel the Antec 900 and 1200 series are better. I was hoping to join the club but I will be selling my Scout on this board, so maybe someone else can join in my place.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricsim78* 
-Able to accept longer video cards (ATI 5870 not being able to fit without cutting the hard drive cage is a big deal breaker!) They could have easily made the case a little longer and would have negated this problem. This would have made the case a little longer, but we are talking like 2 inches at most. They should have at least made it an option for longer cards to be placed without hacking your nice, new case to fit things in.


With new graphic cards getting larger all the time I can see it being a deal breaker, maybe CM will come out with a new case, something inbetween a snipper and the scout that will be a happy medium for the market.
For those like me with limited space the scout fits the bill just right.


----------



## Enigma8750

I don't think any of the case makers were ready for the 5870's long dimentions. It is huge in ever stretch of the word. But comparing the 1200 to the CM Storm Scout I can see your point but there is quite a price difference. The Antec 1200 is a class higher than the scout and not as portable,but the 902? I think the 902 was Antec's way of fixing everything that was broken with the 900 but it didn't quite make it IMHO.

If Cooler Master Does do an update to the CM Storm Scout to make room for the video cards that would be an improvement. just add about 10 mm to the fromt but wire Management. The Wire management of the Scout is great.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Yeah, tell me about it









I'm gonna have to beg the wifey and hopefully she'll let me get this laser cutting done. I was going to try my luck with getting another WC setup for the Scout, but I won't try my luck...










What is that little corsair water cooler that is out right now. Is that thing any good? I have seen it in several builds and wondered if it was worth throwing a few quid at it.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


What is that little corsair water cooler that is out right now. Is that thing any good? I have seen it in several builds and wondered if it was worth throwing a few quid at it.


The Corsair H50? From what I've seen and read, it's pretty decent...keeps i7's and phenoms down quite well. As much as it's good and bang for buck, i'd rather go custom build and than pre-built... After experiencing Thermaltakes 760...you'd think twice


----------



## Izliecies

Can some post some serial number or smth of the Storm Scout's rear fan so I could find some info on the internet?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I don't think any of the case makers were ready for the 5870's long dimentions. It is huge in ever stretch of the word.

Not prepared for the HD5870? Have you seen the HD5970? The Engineering sample of it was 13.5 inches, it barely fit in the Antec 1200 it was like Â½cm left of space.
Source: http://en.expreview.com/2009/10/30/r...its-might.html


----------



## Enigma8750

That is a HUGE card. Gonna have to add an extra room to the House with that monster.









*This is an Antec 1200 with the 5970 dually Guys. One of the best engineered cases out for the Jack and look 1/2 MM left to spare.

Totally closes up air flow in a case too. Like an inner wall inside the case.

Sawtoothed i7 Asus Trip channel with the ATI Dually Maxxed runnin Raid and a Spare on 1000 cc's of Go juice and a 1200 A case all lit up!!!. Somebody broke the piggy bank on this bad boy... I have a bad case of Vcard Envy.*


----------



## kev_b

Coming from a non gamer like me that 5970 is massive over kill. I can see it now, in the future the graphic cards will need their own case because they get so big.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I spoke to a member of the Australian Overclockers Forum who does PC Mods and builds...and he will be able to do the CM Storm Logo in acrylic for me, woohoo.










I'm thinking about doing something like this (my paint skills are crap I know) but it'll be in the uv red perspex to match the side window and I wanna do what Bill Owen did and have the CM Storm Logo on the side window as well, but again mine will be in the uv red perspex. I think it will really look awesome once it's lit up with a uv light, because the edges glow and almost come alive...

What do you guys think?

i think that would look very nice! i was thinking about doing something similar...


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

ok guys, this is strait up from the draft board... (so be easy...lol)
iv seen all u guys have been redoing ur windows and they all look awesome!!! so i wanted to do it also but i wanted to take it a step further. i seen on another forum, some guy took his back door and cut it out to make a custom window... so i was wanting to do something along those lines! this is what i was thinking, i think that it would look really sharp especially if i install an led that would only light up the cm logo. i whipped this up really quick, i just wanted to get the idea across... its only a draft! and the window outline looks like crap! lol


















so what do u think??? the fan would be installed behind the storm logo.

lol.... i just realized i made it backwards! thats funny, well u get the idea!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Not prepared for the HD5870? Have you seen the HD5970? The Engineering sample of it was 13.5 inches, it barely fit in the Antec 1200 it was like Â½cm left of space.
Source: http://en.expreview.com/2009/10/30/r...its-might.html


hey i just noticed iv got the same mobo as u! i screwed up my order though... i meant to get the next model up with DDR3 but i added the wrong one to the cart







its cool though, ill just upgrade in a few months when the come out with something new!!!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

man its dead today!!!! guess everyones working... not me! lol anyways i came across this and had to share.










now if i could find a wife like this life would be perfect! a techy with personality!!!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That is a HUGE card. Gonna have to add an extra room to the House with that monster.








*This is an Antec 1200 with the 5970 dually Guys. One of the best engineered cases out for the Jack and look 1/2 MM left to spare.

Totally closes up air flow in a case too. Like an inner wall inside the case.

Sawtoothed i7 Asus Trip channel with the ATI Dually Maxxed runnin Raid and a Spare on 1000 cc's of Go juice and a 1200 A case all lit up!!!. Somebody broke the piggy bank on this bad boy... I have a bad case of Vcard Envy.*










I sure hope the next nvidia cards are not that long, otherwise alot of cases are going to be staying on the shelves. I should have went with the 1200 but u cant carry that monster around.


----------



## photonmoo

Meh, we're going to have to remove the hdd bracket as well for a 5970 to fit...

It's a bit overkill imho, i'd rather get 5850's in CF...they fit and will play everything they way it's meant to be played


----------



## Enigma8750

*Photonmoo.*

Yea. I don't plan on trading in My 4870x2 anytime soon. I will just have to live with DX10 but If I get another one. No more overkill. I have to wait for BF3 to come out in March. Can't Wait.

*Treacherous Intellect*

I took your Picture you sent to me and photoshopped it a little and its posted. Love the Aztec Sun god on your Cooler. I like Jesus Better but that is cool, and where did you get the AMD girl. She looks Cool in the Sticker. That had to hurt when she had to take them off.. OUCH.. Love the picture of you and the Sig Other. that is so Southern US of us.

Ohh the top on cooler master logo.. No. the middle one on the Glass Hells yea and if we can get the Girl to do a calendar for the storm scout you get extra rep.
I have to confess. I would love to pull all those sticker off. Is that a Sin? Not to see what's under but just because I am so Anal Retentive about things that don't belong. plus hearing her owes would be sick too.

Personally I dont like the Logo for the CM Storm Scout. I think it should have been something more Military.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Photonmoo.*

Yea. I don't plan on trading in My 4870x2 anytime soon. I will just have to live with DX10 but If I get another one. No more overkill. I have to wait for BF3 to come out in March. Can't Wait.

*Treacherous Intellect*

I took your Picture you sent to me and photoshopped it a little and its posted. Love the Aztec Sun god on your Cooler. I like Jesus Better but that is cool, and where did you get the AMD girl. She looks Cool in the Sticker. That had to hurt when she had to take them off.. OUCH.. Love the picture of you and the Sig Other. that is so Southern US of us.

Ohh the top on cooler master logo.. No. the middle one on the Glass Hells yea and if we can get the Girl to do a calendar for the storm scout you get extra rep.

Personally I dont like the Logo for the CM Storm Scout. I think it should have been something more Military.


lol, thanx i like the photoshop work... i only wish my neons would glow like that!!! and that ASUS Lion Square cpu fan came like that, it does look sick though and keeps everything cool!!! oh and that pic, she once was but i only put it in there cause it was the closest thing in front of me to hide cables when i was doing management... its cool though, brings back great memories to see her. and im from LA, California*** im just staying out in TX right now!


----------



## Enigma8750

I fixed it man.. Im glad you liked my Photoworx.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Hey All! I am so excited about this case. I just picked up one of these bad boys yesterday as an early B-day gift to myself. Swapped everything from a CM 330 elite. The difference is amazing. Not only the extra room, but my CPU idle dropped 9C. A little bummed I won't be able to fit a 5870 without modding, but I have sheet metal skills so we will see what I can figure out without ripping out the drive bays completely. I know I'm gonna like this case. I'm a new owner, but I'd like to join the club. I know it's not as uber custom as some of rest, but I just got it. Here are some picks of my system. 
Note: it is missing my Vapor-x HD4890 because of RMA


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Enigma

Here's ur Calender!!!!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
Hey All! I am so excited about this case. I just picked up one of these bad boys yesterday as an early B-day gift to myself. Swapped everything from a CM 330 elite. The difference is amazing. Not only the extra room, but my CPU idle dropped 9C. A little bummed I won't be able to fit a 5870 without modding, but I have sheet metal skills so we will see what I can figure out without ripping out the drive bays completely. I know I'm gonna like this case. I'm a new owner, but I'd like to join the club. I know it's not as uber custom as some of rest, but I just got it. Here are some picks of my system.
Note: it is missing my Vapor-x HD4890 because of RMA









nice setup! looks like its coming along nicely


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
Hey All! I am so excited about this case. I just picked up one of these bad boys yesterday as an early B-day gift to myself. Swapped everything from a CM 330 elite. The difference is amazing. Not only the extra room, but my CPU idle dropped 9C. A little bummed I won't be able to fit a 5870 without modding, but I have sheet metal skills so we will see what I can figure out without ripping out the drive bays completely. I know I'm gonna like this case. I'm a new owner, but I'd like to join the club. I know it's not as uber custom as some of rest, but I just got it. Here are some picks of my system.
Note: it is missing my Vapor-x HD4890 because of RMA









Looking good so far









Sweet stuff on the 9 degree drop in temp


----------



## photonmoo

*sigh* I've been neglecting my Scout a bit lately, not good... been working on the HAF and woohooo got the 955 running stable at 4.09 GHz (34c Idle, 43c Load)

I'm regretting getting rid of the 940 now (was going to stick that in the Scout)







but oh well it was either that or the 955...couldn't have both


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

That is a HUGE card. Gonna have to add an extra room to the House with that monster.









*This is an Antec 1200 with the 5970 dually Guys. One of the best engineered cases out for the Jack and look 1/2 MM left to spare.

Totally closes up air flow in a case too. Like an inner wall inside the case.

Sawtoothed i7 Asus Trip channel with the ATI Dually Maxxed runnin Raid and a Spare on 1000 cc's of Go juice and a 1200 A case all lit up!!!. Somebody broke the piggy bank on this bad boy... I have a bad case of Vcard Envy.*

This is honestly why I refuse to purchase ati cards in the future. WHY WOULD THEY MAKE THEIR TOP OF THE LINE CARDS SO BIG THAT 75% OF THE CASES OUT THERE CAN'T EVEN FIT THEM? I honestly hope that the nvidia cards arent that big or im going to be pissed that I put all this effort and love into my scout only to have to sell it so I can get a case just to fit these things. I mean really? I though that as technology progressed that things got smaller and faster, not bigger and faster. Ugh, I want a dx11 card so bad but they are going to have to fix these ridiculously sized gpus before I choose to buy.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


This is honestly why I refuse to purchase ati cards in the future. WHY WOULD THEY MAKE THEIR TOP OF THE LINE CARDS SO BIG THAT 75% OF THE CASES OUT THERE CAN'T EVEN FIT THEM? I honestly hope that the nvidia cards arent that big or im going to be pissed that I put all this effort and love into my scout only to have to sell it so I can get a case just to fit these things. I mean really? I though that as technology progressed that things got smaller and faster, not bigger and faster. Ugh, I want a dx11 card so bad but they are going to have to fix these ridiculously sized gpus before I choose to buy.


I agree all the way.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I agree all the way.










Well, at least someone agrees with me hahaha









and if they do come out with a revision to the scout Im not going to buy it anyways cause its just not worth it in my opinion, I love my current scout.

Oh and I don't think I told you guys but I think after I get this new job Im going to be saving up some serious moola and Im going to try and fit an evga classified board with sli'd gtx360's when they come out in my storm scout. I want to claim the title of most you can possibly fit in the storm scout! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


Enigma

Here's ur Calender!!!!



















I laughed so hard I had to clean up Iced tea. Ohh that was so good..


----------



## Enigma8750

*CM Storm Scout Club would like to Welcome it's latest member.
Pandemahaos:Video Card Expert ATI Side. Step 2*

He loves Chopper Bikes









And Tinkering with computers


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*CM Storm Scout Club would like to Welcome it's latest member.
Pandemahaos:Video Card Expert ATI Side. Step 2*

He loves Chopper Bikes









And Tinkering with computers











Welcome Dude







w00t w00t


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Well, at least someone agrees with me hahaha









and if they do come out with a revision to the scout Im not going to buy it anyways cause its just not worth it in my opinion, I love my current scout.

Oh and I don't think I told you guys but I think after I get this new job Im going to be saving up some serious moola and Im going to try and fit an evga classified board with sli'd gtx360's when they come out in my storm scout. I want to claim the title of most you can possibly fit in the storm scout! WOO HOO!!!










w00ts you and I both wanna cram the scout as much as possible. It's gonna be fun/epic


----------



## Enigma8750

*I would also Like to Welcome our other Newest Member Rockchalk22. He's still not finished with his build so I am going to waive the need for Pictures. He has proved himself as a Real Scout.*


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*CM Storm Scout Club would like to Welcome it's latest member.
Pandemahaos:Video Card Expert ATI Side. Step 2*

He loves Chopper Bikes









And Tinkering with computers











Sweet ride.. is it yours?? Thanks for the add and the pic on the first page.

Treacherous Intellect and Photonmoo thanks for the kind words.

Here are a couple of the bikes I've put together. The big one is named Beginners Luck and the little on is call Lil Vato.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Got the air ram installed. Brought the cpu down to 26c idle from 31c. Not bad especially for being oc'd 900 mhz.



















Wow just got this.. This is cooler than cool.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Troops.*

*I would like to add a picture of every person's Machine on one of my spots on Page one.

Please PM me 1 photo that best describes your Machine, the Build's Name, if any, and I will post it with your name on Page one. I would like every one to see your hard work. Later if you upgrade, or change it, just send me a new picture and I will replace it with the old one.

Semper Fi... Do or Die...
CM Storm Scout Troops Cannot be BEATEN*









Enigma


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos*


Sweet ride.. is it yours?? Thanks for the add and the pic on the first page.

Treacherous Intellect and Photonmoo thanks for the kind words.

Here are a couple of the bikes I've put together. The big one is named Beginners Luck and the little on is call Lil Vato.


Lil Vato. That is cool. Bikes in my time looked like those. No kidding. I remember when i was ten I had one like the second one that I got for Christmas. I must have showed it to every kid in the Hood. I was Cool after that. Got my first Kiss with that bike too. Except from my mom.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


This is honestly why I refuse to purchase ati cards in the future. WHY WOULD THEY MAKE THEIR TOP OF THE LINE CARDS SO BIG THAT 75% OF THE CASES OUT THERE CAN'T EVEN FIT THEM? I honestly hope that the nvidia cards arent that big or im going to be pissed that I put all this effort and love into my scout only to have to sell it so I can get a case just to fit these things. I mean really? I though that as technology progressed that things got smaller and faster, not bigger and faster. Ugh, I want a dx11 card so bad but they are going to have to fix these ridiculously sized gpus before I choose to buy.


I agree all the way.


----------



## Enigma8750

I would like to Congratulate *dkev* for being the *seventh fastest* 550 BE on OCN.

Here is his stats.























dkev Clocked at 4018
Ratio 200*20
Vcore 1.488vdc
Mem Speed 802 Mhz
Hyper Speed 2009x2 4018
MoBo. Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Chipset 785G
Cooler Xigmatek Dark Knight


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Troops.*

*I would like to add a picture of every person's Machine on one of my spots on Page one.

Please PM me 1 photo that best describes your Machine, the Build's Name, if any, and I will post it with your name on Page one. I would like every one to see your hard work. Later if you upgrade, or change it, just send me a new picture and I will replace it with the old one.

Semper Fi... Do or Die...
CM Storm Scout Troops Cannot be BEATEN*









Enigma


Aweee, I cant post any pics cause I have no motherboard..


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
w00ts you and I both wanna cram the scout as much as possible. It's gonna be fun/epic






























hahaha I refuse to buy a full tower! The scout is all I need!!!









And not to mention my airflow is going to be amazing as well. I will post a sketch of what I am planning on doing for my next build.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

welcome to the crew new comers!!!


----------



## Behemoth777

Okay guys, check this out. This is going to be the design i'm going for. I know my sketch is really ghetto but its what the basic look is going to be. Tell me what you think! Ahh, I can only gaze and drool at this picture until I have enough money to buy all of it. It's going to put a serious dent in my pocket and my girlfriend will never forgive me, but I'm going to do it! For all the guys out there who ever had a hobby!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Okay guys, check this out. This is going to be the design i'm going for. I know my sketch is really ghetto but its what the basic look is going to be. Tell me what you think! Ahh, I can only gaze and drool at this picture until I have enough money to buy all of it. It's going to put a serious dent in my pocket and my girlfriend will never forgive me, but I'm going to do it! For all the guys out there who ever had a hobby!!!









It will live up to your Name. *Behemoth*777 BTW I think I have your name figured out but I will keep it to myself.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
It will live up to your Name. *Behemoth*777 BTW I think I have your name figured out but I will keep it to myself.









hahaha well, It started as my name in online gaming and now I just use it everywhere. And I am about 6'4 so thats where it comes from


----------



## Xiliii

The fans are finnaly in Norway, went thru customs yesterday so might get em today, no sign of the HDD mount yetl, but will PM you a pic when i have done the fan changes.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I would like to Congratulate *dkev* for being the *seventh fastest* 550 BE on OCN.

Here is his stats.























dkev Clocked at 4018
Ratio 200*20 
Vcore 1.488vdc
Mem Speed 802 Mhz
Hyper Speed 2009x2 4018
MoBo. Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Chipset 785G
Cooler Xigmatek Dark Knight


Very very nice dkev.

I'm totally coming for you now, I wanna top 4.2 GHz hopefully on the 955, I'm determined now, hehe.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Lil Vato. That is cool. Bikes in my time looked like those. No kidding. I remember when i was ten I had one like the second one that I got for Christmas. I must have showed it to every kid in the Hood. I was Cool after that. Got my first Kiss with that bike too. Except from my mom.










Yeah... it's like the old school Schwinn's. I wish I had a three speed center shifter. A friend gave me the frame (a knock off). I found sissy bars and a banana seat for it. I took BMX forks and cut the dropouts off and then welded some extentions on to make chopper forks and Lil Vato was born. Talk about wheelie happy!









An aside to Behemoth777... will any modder have enough money to satisfy the addiction and keep the significant other happy?


----------



## jorre

i want showing my little updated cm storm scout...


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jorre* 
i want showing my little updated cm storm scout...










Spoiler: cm storm scout dust filter






























Fudge Me, that's smexiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.

Rep for you my man!, you deserve it

Umm how did you do it? I soooooooo want

*edit* Could you maybe post some more pics and bigger pwees....??


----------



## jorre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Fudge Me, that's smexiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.

Rep for you my man!, you deserve it

Umm how did you do it? I soooooooo want

*edit* Could you maybe post some more pics and bigger pwees....??

sorry...my camera already broken..so, I can not give a big picture..
I will give a different image but smaller .. is it ok?
sorry to make you disappointed...


----------



## photonmoo

It's all good man, no worries


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jorre* 
i want showing my little updated cm storm scout...










Spoiler: cm storm scout dust filter






























Looks great, job well done Jorre, looks just like Bill Owen's scout mod I bet it restricts the air flow though.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Okay guys, check this out. This is going to be the design i'm going for. I know my sketch is really ghetto but its what the basic look is going to be. Tell me what you think! Ahh, I can only gaze and drool at this picture until I have enough money to buy all of it. It's going to put a serious dent in my pocket and my girlfriend will never forgive me, but I'm going to do it! For all the guys out there who ever had a hobby!!!










Mine is set up that way with the air flow, works very well to. Only change I would make is move the hard drive to the top position just above the fan so it doesn't block the air flow.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Looks great, job well done Jorre, looks just like Bill Owen's scout mod I bet it restricts the air flow though.

Yeah, that's the only bit of a bummer with it, otherwise it's fabulicious


----------



## photonmoo

I was thinking I could eventually do something like this and add a 240mm rad to the top of the Scout


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I was thinking I could eventually do something like this and add a 240mm rad to the top of the Scout










I don't care how good anybody is at modding this would be a hard mod to do.


----------



## Amstelager

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I was thinking I could eventually do something like this and add a 240mm rad to the top of the Scout










Hey guys, yeah great idea there, will be awesome if you can pull it off, theres no time like the present.








Just received my Cooler master V8, i knew this thing was big but didnt think this big. It might not be the best cooler but i can see this thing looking great in my box. Cant wait to assemble it all.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I don't care how good anybody is at modding this would be a hard mod to do.

I know







I was thinking I might just contact Coolermaster and see if they can maybe organise a spare top half etc, in case I decide to try and maybe mess it up


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I know







I was thinking I might just contact Coolermaster and see if they can maybe organise a spare top half etc, in case I decide to try and maybe mess it up









You should do like I did, I bought a second case on sale plus a rebate and use it as spare parts or to prototype new ideas.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
You should do like I did, I bought a second case on sale plus a rebate and use it as spare parts or to prototype new ideas.

The case here is about $140 AUD now, if I had a money tree i'd surely buy another or even 2...
















*sigh*

*edit* it's a bit too much money atm imho, I wish I could though


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
The case here is about $140 AUD now, if I had a money tree i'd surely buy another or even 2...
















*sigh*

*edit* it's a bit too much money atm imho, I wish I could though

Yup, that is a lot, I paid $79 on sale plus a $15 rebate making it $64


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I would like to Congratulate *dkev* for being the *seventh fastest* 550 BE on OCN.

Here is his stats.























dkev Clocked at 4018
Ratio 200*20 
Vcore 1.488vdc
Mem Speed 802 Mhz
Hyper Speed 2009x2 4018
MoBo. Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Chipset 785G
Cooler Xigmatek Dark Knight


Wow, 7th fastest. Hmmm, makes me want to break the top 5.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Enigma, mind if i send you a pic when i got some WC set up, or atleast cleared my desk?

And on the 550, gratiz Dkev, and on the contrary, a friend of mine over at an AMD forum has one running at 4.3 ghz, it's the fastest one running on air at HWbot


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

keep up ur progress and awesome mods... we're watching! Shhhhhh


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
Yeah... it's like the old school Schwinn's. I wish I had a three speed center shifter. A friend gave me the frame (a knock off). I found sissy bars and a banana seat for it. I took BMX forks and cut the dropouts off and then welded some extentions on to make chopper forks and Lil Vato was born. Talk about wheelie happy!









An aside to Behemoth777... will any modder have enough money to satisfy the addiction and keep the significant other happy?









hahahaha I am one hell of a lucky guy in the sense that she isn't materialistic. So as long as I pay attention to her and love her, I can spend all the freakin money on my computer as I want!!! yay for me!


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Enigma, mind if i send you a pic when i got some WC set up, or atleast cleared my desk?

And on the 550, gratiz Dkev, and on the contrary, a friend of mine over at an AMD forum has one running at 4.3 ghz, it's the fastest one running on air at HWbot









With no more then it took to get 4ghz, I think 4.4ghz is possible.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Mine is set up that way with the air flow, works very well to. Only change I would make is move the hard drive to the top position just above the fan so it doesn't block the air flow.

haha I did that on purpose. I have found that the lower your hard drive is, the better it is cooled. The reason being as the heat rises off the hard drive, the fan can blow that hot air away from the drive therefore making it stay cooler. I saw a couple degrees Celsius drop in temps just from moving it. But it's not really going to matter much because I have decided not to go with an ssd but with a raid 1+0 array of the new samsung 1tb drives and short stroke them so I can get almost the performance of an ssd but with the reliability of a raid array.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


haha I did that on purpose. I have found that the lower your hard drive is, the better it is cooled. The reason being as the heat rises off the hard drive, the fan can blow that hot air away from the drive therefore making it stay cooler. I saw a couple degrees Celsius drop in temps just from moving it. But it's not really going to matter much because I have decided not to go with an ssd but with a raid 1+0 array of the new samsung 1tb drives and short stroke them so I can get almost the performance of an ssd but with the reliability of a raid array.











Interesting observation. What was the dynamic Temp Drop between the two configurations if you can remember. If not, No Worries. Rep Up anyway. That's the scout in you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


keep up ur progress and awesome mods... we're watching! Shhhhhh




















I want a Gilley suit for my CM Storm Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I know







I was thinking I might just contact Coolermaster and see if they can maybe organise a spare top half etc, in case I decide to try and maybe mess it up











Quote:













Check that Mate. I think we should give them the idea and then make them send us all new cases when they update it because this is an awesome mod idea. IT would need to be at least 15 cm Higher and 15 cm longer and what the heck 5 to 10 cm thicker. That would be an improvement and would fit the new ATI cards. Give us a little more room with Cooler and the Top side fan and you would have a water cooling option with no spare parts if you wanted to stay on air.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Check that Mate. I think we should give them the idea and then make them send us all new cases when they update it because this is an awesome mod idea. IT would need to be at least 15 cm Higher and 15 cm longer and what the heck 5 to 10 cm thicker. That would be an improvement and would fit the new ATI cards. Give us a little more room with Cooler and the Top side fan and you would have a water cooling option with no spare parts if you wanted to stay on air.










Yeah I agree, they should send us all new cases! that would be sweet! especially cause it seems like we are better innovators than they are hahahahaha


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Interesting observation. What was the dynamic Temp Drop between the two configurations if you can remember. If not, No Worries. Rep Up anyway. That's the scout in you.


well, I think when i had it in the center most slot my temps were usually at or around 37c. When I put it in the bottom slot it dropped to around 35 or so. So in other words, put your hottest running drives at the bottom and your coolest drives at the top. That will make your cooling the most efficient.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Yeah I agree, they should send us all new cases! that would be sweet! especially cause it seems like we are better innovators than they are hahahahaha









Hehe, Word

But still, im planing on fitting a thick 360 rad in the front and no ones gonna stop me!! MUAHAHA, maybe my father if he sais i can't spend the money on cooling


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is the copy of the letter I just sent to them.

Quote:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-club-245.html
We would like to submit this new update idea for Next Gen CM Storm Scout.

Plus we request a longer dimension for the newer ATI 5970 Dually About 15 cm
Add to the top to allow for a small dual 120 Fan Radiator
and fatten it to fit the new length and width.
And fix those little plastic card holders. or just put the big case screws in the bags for tool less support.
We really love our cases and we are all good at our personal skills from all over the world so why not use us for some support. We love our CM Storm Scout cases even if you never change them but these new additions would be awesome for the newer case. Don't change the look. We love it and we have to have something to mod.

Also if you decide to implement this idea please allow us some compensation for our effort and fore-thought

Respectfully yours

Enigma8750
General of the CM Storm Scout Club Team
Semper Fi Do or Die.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Hehe, Word

But still, im planing on fitting a thick 360 rad in the front and no ones gonna stop me!! MUAHAHA, maybe my father if he sais i can't spend the money on cooling









haha dang dude, how are you going to pull that off? those radiators are huge!!!!


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Here is the copy of the letter I just sent to them.

I can't wait to see what they say back. Keep us posted!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


haha dang dude, how are you going to pull that off? those radiators are huge!!!!


Dremel off the lower part of the front (Not the meshed part keeping that) and dremeling out the bottom part of the 5Â½inch drive bays and removing the HDD-cage and using the 5Â½ to 3w/e mount vertically in the drivebays between the open space and the radiator, hard too explain right now, will try too get some kind of scetch up soon


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Here is the copy of the letter I just sent to them.

Let's hope they respond and adhere to our demands























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
keep up ur progress and awesome mods... we're watching! Shhhhhh


















Hehe, that's awesome...reminds me of COD4 (woohoo COD4MW2 comes out next week. w00ts)


----------



## Monsk

How can I join the club?


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Wow, 7th fastest. Hmmm, makes me want to break the top 5.









Just jumped to 3rd. Getting ready to edit the spread sheet. Updated my CPUID


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Just jumped to 3rd. Getting ready to edit the spread sheet. Updated my CPUID









What you sitting at now kevvo?


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
What you sitting at now kevvo?

4118.5mhz. Thats just by messing with cpu multiplier and voltage. I haven't touched FSB.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
4118.5mhz. Thats just by messing with cpu multiplier and voltage. I haven't touched FSB.

Nice, is it stable though?


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Nice, is it stable though?










Ya it's stable. Didn't take much of a thermal hit either. Maybe 1c. Obviously there isn't much of a performance jump. More symbolic then anything. 1ghz oc is pretty good in my book.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Let's hope they respond and adhere to our demands























Hehe, that's awesome...reminds me of COD4 (woohoo COD4MW2 comes out next week. w00ts)


I'll probably date myself here but this pic reminds me of cousin it from the Adams Family.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let it be Known to All Scouts*
That Rockchalk22 has been field promoted to Step 5 status for Extreme Esprit de Cour and decorum and extreme fidelity to the mission of the CM Storm Scout Club.










Rockchalk22: Modder in Training Step 5


----------



## photonmoo

Well done Rockchalk


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jorre*


i want showing my little updated cm storm scout...
































Ya looks just like bill owen's scout , nice. I was thinking about doing something similar to this but using half inch spacers to keep it off the grill for better airflow. But ya man good job, rep+


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monsk* 
How can I join the club?

Of course you can!









Just post some pics of your build, so Enigma can add you too the list, and also send him a pic of your Scout, which he'll display on the first page

Welcome Aboard


----------



## seven9st surfer

hmm... somehow i got deleted off the members list on the first page. but i see the front page was also updated with lots of pics (inluding mine!). looking good


----------



## iloveemilia

i wan to know the Sapphire Radeon HD5870 Vapor-X can fit into my cm storm scout
cuz the size is shoter than the refereces card?


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iloveemilia* 
i wan to know the Sapphire Radeon HD5870 Vapor-X can fit into mu cm storm scout
cuz the size is shoter than the refereces card?

Yes, the actual pcb of the 5870 is 10.5 inches but they added that stupid batmobile heatsink on it which makes it .5 inches longer and incompatible with most cases. I have done research myself on this matter and as long as the power connectors stay on the top side of the gpu and not the rear, it will fit.

Edit: Here is a picture of the end of the card for proof. Courtesy of legitreviews.com


----------



## Monsk

Hmm, how do I post pictures? lol..


----------



## iloveemilia

ic...hope asus o other brands come out with the 5870 which can exact fit into my case
i think have to wait 1st
haha


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


Hmm, how do I post pictures? lol..


When you go to post, just add an attachment to your posting and choose the pic you want


----------



## Monsk

So here's my Scout, as you can see, I need to do some cable management, been procrastinating on that part.. lol.. 
Sorry for the bad image quality, just took it with my phone..


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iloveemilia*


ic...hope asus o other brands come out with the 5870 which can exact fit into my case
i think have to wait 1st
haha


They will, just give it time. I don't think though that the 5970 will ever be compatible with the scout, It's a beast. But if your like me, you don't like multi-gpu cards and would rather buy two separate cards for sli or crossfire, which promotes better performance and less issues anyways


----------



## iloveemilia

yup that's right
so time to break my wallet!!!!
anyway,thanks for ur comment


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


So here's my Scout, as you can see, I need to do some cable management, been procrastinating on that part.. lol.. 
Sorry for the bad image quality, just took it with my phone..


Nice scout dude. Oh, and i would jump on that cable management asap. It really helps with airflow and you will see your temps drop.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iloveemilia*


yup that's right
so time to break my wallet!!!!
anyway,thanks for ur comment










No problem, glad I could help.


----------



## Monsk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Nice scout dude. Oh, and i would jump on that cable management asap. It really helps with airflow and you will see your temps drop.










Yeah, I'm just busy with school/college apps :/, yet I have time for OCN somehow.. I'll work on it this weekend


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


Yeah, I'm just busy with school/college apps :/, yet I have time for OCN somehow.. I'll work on it this weekend


I know exactly what you mean dude, I'm juggling college, girlfriend, and trying to find a job. Yet my case is always looking clean...


----------



## gn87berner

Hello. Man that's alot of reading lol I've read most of it. I should have bookmarked better. I'm doing my first build and am lucky enough, a guy on another forum recommended the scout, sweeet!! Here is my build. AMD 965 BE, GA-MA790GPT-UD3H, mugen2, 2x2gb corsair, (optical) drive fan mod, window mod-to solid with one r4, maybe 2nd fan on mugen2 above ram, all new fans on controller, I am using this for a DAW so onboard graphics. My question is "what order of assembly did you use or recommend?" I want to make this nice and tidy. I have read how to cut the hole and thread the 24 pin and install mugen after mobo install. Thanks for helping a first time builder.


----------



## Pandemahaos

To Enigma8750 - nice letter and a great idea. Can't get a better resource than the ones with daily experience. I hope they receive your advice well. I agree don't change the looks, but it would be nice to fit the next gen GPU's when they hit the market. Although my mind's been a buzzing with different ideas of how to relocate the HDD's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Yes, the actual pcb of the 5870 is 10.5 inches but they added that stupid batmobile heatsink on it which makes it .5 inches longer and incompatible with most cases. I have done research myself on this matter and as long as the power connectors stay on the top side of the gpu and not the rear, it will fit.


I was totally checking this out today. Taking measurements of the case and looking at the different HD5870's. I was so pleased to see that the vapor-x was right at 10-1/2". I wanted to get this card anyway. It looks like a tight squeeze though. Now it will be all about if they will have them in stock when I have the cash.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gn87berner* 
Hello. Man that's alot of reading lol I've read most of it. I should have bookmarked better. I'm doing my first build and am lucky enough, a guy on another forum recommended the scout, sweeet!! Here is my build. AMD 965 BE, GA-MA790GPT-UD3H, mugen2, 2x2gb corsair, (optical) drive fan mod, window mod-to solid with one r4, maybe 2nd fan on mugen2 above ram, all new fans on controller, I am using this for a DAW so onboard graphics. My question is "what order of assembly did you use or recommend?" I want to make this nice and tidy. I have read how to cut the hole and thread the 24 pin and install mugen after mobo install. Thanks for helping a first time builder.

I would run the front i/o panel wires first (reset, power, leds..) minus the usbs, sound under where the mobo is going and sit the mobo on top of that with the Mugen, probably run the 4/8 pin power around the back, and cable tie that down. Try and do the same for the 24pin as well, and cable tie that down too.

Do the same for the harddrives as well, and also you can run the 6pin power for the vga cards through the harddrive bracket and out one of the sides to hide that too.

Try and route everything in all the nooks...just persist and persevere and you'll get through it okay.


----------



## gn87berner

Thanks.. Everything is in the mail and can't wait til it gets here. Will post pics.. eventually.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


will try too get some kind of scetch up soon












That's what im planing, the 140 fan is the red led one in the front, the HDD is there using the 5w/e to 3w/e mount, will probably saw parts of it off though it has pretty big non-useable surface.hopefully this will go as i plan,


----------



## Xiliii

Have the R4s now ^^ so im happy about that... what im not happy about is the transportation company, i ordered it to my house and they just send it to norway and then just mail it so i have to pay more -_-


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 









That's what im planing, the 140 fan is the red led one in the front, the HDD is there using the 5w/e to 3w/e mount, will probably saw parts of it off though it has pretty big non-useable surface.hopefully this will go as i plan,

Looks pretty sweet. Now if you could pull it off, it would be even sweeter


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Looks pretty sweet. Now if you could pull it off, it would be even sweeter









Hopefully i will be able too start in the begining of December, after i get my payment for last weeks work









Congratz you your fans Xiliii-iii


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Hopefully i will be able too start in the begining of December, after i get my payment for last weeks work









Congratz you your fans Xiliii-iii


Ty ty ^^ changed only 1 for now tho xD think i have to remove the mobo to get the molex for the upper and back fan out ( not sure if i wil remove the top fan, since i only ordered 4 and i wil switch the frontand back, and put one on the side and one up in the 5.25 drivebays


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*











That's what im planing, the 140 fan is the red led one in the front, the HDD is there using the 5w/e to 3w/e mount, will probably saw parts of it off though it has pretty big non-useable surface.hopefully this will go as i plan,


*******, that might work...the 360mm radiator is going to be a mofo to get into the scout, but with a little work and modding, it should be obtainable.

I'll hopefully be able to do something similar, I probably will got with 2 120mm Rads, 2 small Res's (3.25" res and micro res), danger den tubing, danger den / thermaltake pump, CM R4's (I have a few spare lying around







) and I have to decide which blocks still.

I hope you're able to start on yours Mlbrottarn, it would be cool to see and should perform well


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Hopefully i will be able too start in the begining of December, after i get my payment for last weeks work









Congratz you your fans Xiliii-iii


Where is your optical drive going to go? haha and have you taken measurements for the radiator vs. that of your scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Scouts.

I have been in surgury for the past two days. I changed my board in my scout from the Gigabyte AM2+ socket to a AsRock M780GXE/128M AM3 board with ddr2 and I put in the New 550 BE Dually from a 7750 BE. I have been reinstalling everything for the past 24 hours and still I have not had time to try out overclocking it. But after being on for 24 solid the cpu was still running at a very cool 29 C. This thing is fast even at stock clock but I want to try to get close to 4 ghz. This Chip is a monster. I am currently working on a build that I sold to a guy with the AsRock M780 board with the 9600 Quad and this dually kicks its Axx. Anyway, he wants Windows 7 on it and he couldn't go from XP to 7 without problems so I am doing this for him too.. Boy. I just did check my Email. Love you all Guys.

Welcome New Members. Thank you for your interest. And *MLBrottarN*. You need to build a box under the scout and set all of your Water cooling equipment in it. Run your air flow from East to west and then mount your pump at the top of the case if possible.

*DKev*. I'm comin for ya. You turned me on to that 550 and it is BAS ADD st.

*Photonmoo*. I love ya. Your picture inspires me. ohh wait a minute. Thats Ms PhotonMoo.. Sorry dude. Take good care of her. And never let her see you sweat.

Enigma


----------



## kev_b

I just changed MB's myself. I've been serching for 30 mins to find the right sata cables for the board, not an easy cable to find either but it will help with how the sata wire is routed.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Scouts.

I have been in surgury for the past two days. I changed my board in my scout from the Gigabyte AM2+ socket to a AsRock M780GXE/128M AM3 board with ddr2 and I put in the New 550 BE Dually. I have been reinstalling everything for the past 24 hours and still I have not had time to try out overclocking it. But after being on for 24 solid the cpu was still running at a very cool 29 C. This thing is fast even at stock clock but I want to try to get close to 4 ghz. This Chip is a monster. I am currently working on a build that I sold and he want Windows 7 on it and he couldn't go from XP to 7 without problems so I am doing this too.. Boy. I just did check my Email. Love you all Guys.

Enigma


My Lian Li has my 550 BE cpu on the M3N-HT Deluxe ASUS board, I should plug it into my TV and play with it more, it is a nice CPU, and yeah it runs very cool for me as well and I only have 2 case fans and a V-8 cooler.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I just changed MB's myself. I've been serching for 30 mins to find the right sata cables for the board, not an easy cable to find either but it will help with how the sata wire is routed.


Kev b .. That is a weird bird your looking for. Where did you find it. I have never seen a 90 degree angle on a sata that goes to the side. That is a strange Sata Cable.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Troops.*

*I would like to add a picture of every person's Machine on one of my spots on Page one.

Please PM me 1 photo that best describes your Machine, the Build's Name, if any, and I will post it with your name on Page one. I would like every one to see your hard work. Later if you upgrade, or change it, just send me a new picture and I will replace it with the old one.

Semper Fi... Do or Die...
CM Storm Scout Troops Cannot be BEATEN*









Enigma


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Kev b .. That is a weird bird your looking for. Where did you find it. I have never seen a 90 degree angle on a sata that goes to the side. That is a strange Sata Cable.










Show me cables.com


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Scouts.

I have been in surgury for the past two days. I changed my board in my scout from the Gigabyte AM2+ socket to a AsRock M780GXE/128M AM3 board with ddr2 and I put in the New 550 BE Dually from a 7750 BE. I have been reinstalling everything for the past 24 hours and still I have not had time to try out overclocking it. But after being on for 24 solid the cpu was still running at a very cool 29 C. This thing is fast even at stock clock but I want to try to get close to 4 ghz. This Chip is a monster. I am currently working on a build that I sold to a guy with the AsRock M780 board with the 9600 Quad and this dually kicks its Axx. Anyway, he wants Windows 7 on it and he couldn't go from XP to 7 without problems so I am doing this for him too.. Boy. I just did check my Email. Love you all Guys.

Welcome New Members. Thank you for your interest. And *MLBrottarN*. You need to build a box under the scout and set all of your Water cooling equipment in it. Run your air flow from East to west and then mount your pump at the top of the case if possible.

*DKev*. I'm comin for ya. You turned me on to that 550 and it is BAS ADD st.

*Photonmoo*. I love ya. Your picture inspires me. ohh wait a minute. Thats Ms PhotonMoo.. Sorry dude. Take good care of her. And never let her see you sweat.

Enigma


Right back at ya man























Have fun with the new builds


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Right back at ya man























Have fun with the new builds


Thanks Photonmoo. I am clockin Now.. See yall.. tomarra.


----------



## photonmoo

The MOOSCOUT




































^^ EEEEKKKKK ^^ Messiness to the extreme

My laser cut logos should be here soon, hopefully next week latest, gonna be awesome







only costing me 40 bucks too


----------



## raisethe3

Hey Photonmoo- Did you get your CPU back yet? I remember recalling you had the Phenom II chip. What happened to it?


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


The MOOSCOUT









^^ EEEEKKKKK ^^ Messiness to the extreme

My laser cut logos should be here soon, hopefully next week latest, gonna be awesome







only costing me 40 bucks too


Nice...Looks styling







.. couple questions.. is that window tinted red or is that just the lights reflecting? Did you get an extension plug for the 24pin MB power(am I seeing it right)? Is taking out the plastic rivets really as easy as the pics on the 1st pg and reusable? I just bought some plastic and going to attempt a window mod tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Scouts.

I have been in surgury for the past two days. I changed my board in my scout from the Gigabyte AM2+ socket to a AsRock M780GXE/128M AM3 board with ddr2 and I put in the New 550 BE Dually from a 7750 BE. I have been reinstalling everything for the past 24 hours and still I have not had time to try out overclocking it. But after being on for 24 solid the cpu was still running at a very cool 29 C. This thing is fast even at stock clock but I want to try to get close to 4 ghz. This Chip is a monster. I am currently working on a build that I sold to a guy with the AsRock M780 board with the 9600 Quad and this dually kicks its Axx. Anyway, he wants Windows 7 on it and he couldn't go from XP to 7 without problems so I am doing this for him too.. Boy. I just did check my Email. Love you all Guys.

Welcome New Members. Thank you for your interest. And *MLBrottarN*. You need to build a box under the scout and set all of your Water cooling equipment in it. Run your air flow from East to west and then mount your pump at the top of the case if possible.

*DKev*. I'm comin for ya. You turned me on to that 550 and it is BAS ADD st.

*Photonmoo*. I love ya. Your picture inspires me. ohh wait a minute. Thats Ms PhotonMoo.. Sorry dude. Take good care of her. And never let her see you sweat.

Enigma


You should see if you can unlock the other 2 cores. I wasn't so lucky that way. But what I did not gain in cores, I gained in clock speed. Good luck!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


The MOOSCOUT









^^ EEEEKKKKK ^^ Messiness to the extreme

My laser cut logos should be here soon, hopefully next week latest, gonna be awesome







only costing me 40 bucks too


hey where u getting those cut at???


----------



## Enigma8750

*Guy's dkev heard I was gunnin for him so he got The No#3 Clock on the 550 overclock Club.*
*
Great Job dkev REP UP*
*
CPU Clock 4118
HT Multiplier 200 x 20.5
Voltage on the Dually1.48v
Timing on the memory 802
HT timing 2009

MegaBoard Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H785GX
Cooling with a Xigmatech Dark Knight

BTW I am at 3819 
19x201 
HT 1809 
memory at 1072
Ran 3D Mark 06 stable at 11162 with an 8800 GT 384 mb.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


The MOOSCOUT




































^^ EEEEKKKKK ^^ Messiness to the extreme

My laser cut logos should be here soon, hopefully next week latest, gonna be awesome







only costing me 40 bucks too


You know that black sound proofing and water proofing that they put under the door panels in the cars.. Thats what you need man.. About a 600x600 slice. I suggest the back door of the wifes car on the passenger side. LOL BTW I love the Key start.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
Nice...Looks styling







.. couple questions.. is that window tinted red or is that just the lights reflecting? Did you get an extension plug for the 24pin MB power(am I seeing it right)? Is taking out the plastic rivets really as easy as the pics on the 1st pg and reusable? I just bought some plastic and going to attempt a window mod tomorrow. Thanks

It's a fluro uv red perspex with a red cathode behind it, as well as a uv led spectrum light.

I got a 24pin extension cable, but I extended that as well...it was too short and sleeved it with black sleeving and red heatshrink.

The plastic rivets are easy as to take out, just apply a bit of pressure to the back with a screwdriver and they slide/pop out easily...

You shouldn't come into any troubles with doing the window...it's easy as.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Hey Photonmoo- Did you get your CPU back yet? I remember recalling you had the Phenom II chip. What happened to it?

I ended up sticking all the new goodies into my HAF as it was going to be too much of a tight squeeze and cramped in the Scout. I still have the M3N-HT Deluxe mobo, another 8GB Ram...so I might go with that in the Scout. (later down the track)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
hey where u getting those cut at???

There is dude in Brisbane, has his own little business doing mods and stuff on the side, I sent him the remaining piece of perspex I had and what I wanted done and he's going to the do the rest


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You know that black sound proofing and water proofing that they put under the door panels in the cars.. Thats what you need man.. About a 600x600 slice. I suggest the back door of the wifes car on the passenger side. LOL BTW I love the Key start.

Hehe, you're silly. tisk tisk


----------



## imh073p

Hey guys, just finished putting in some parts that came in the mail. Next step for me is some vinyl work, im thinking about covering the entire case in H.R. Giger artwork. I know the top handle section is going to be a nightmare, if you have ever worked with vinyl you know what i mean. Anyways, heres what i did,

Scythe kama bay, had to do some drilling to get these spiffy rubber fan screws to work with it. I was going to get another fan controller but i really liked the scythe kazemaster ace. I went with 4 blue R4's.









UV red rubber fan screws with mesh dust filters. I had planned on getting the magnetic ones but they were out of stock at the time i ordered.









2X 4" red cathodes with sound module. really wanted a better location for the lights but my case is getting kinda crammed. Thanks to performance pcs for sleeving all my junkies and saving me oodles of time

















Im building another scout with an i5 for my mom so ill be posting that one too! Cheers.


----------



## photonmoo

Very very nice imh073p, the blue and red looks funky









You've done well, rep up!


----------



## Amstelager

Great work imh073p, that looks so clean and mean!


----------



## jorre

hey all...
i just want to little update y inside of cm storm scout..


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*MLBrottarN*. You need to build a box under the scout and set all of your Water cooling equipment in it. Run your air flow from East to west and then mount your pump at the top of the case if possible
Enigma


Why is this you say? I've been doin the measuring (Math is my greaterst subject) And it will fit, and aslong as the highest part of the fillport is above the CPU and it is before the Pump it will work, simple Physics (one of my greatest subjects) 
And i can't realy say that i can fit a big Rad-box anywhere near my desk it's pretty cramped, and placing the Scout on top of the Radbox Will just cause it too gain height and destroying it's looks, also, the greater airpresure gerated inside the case will be greater reducing dust :O:O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jorre*


hey all...
i just want to little update y inside of cm storm scout..


















Omg! That cooler for the 8600gt is supah overkill! xD 
Can't realy see why you need it, mine keept cool with stock cooling in my old badly vented dell case.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Guy's dkev heard I was gunnin for him so he got The No#3 Clock on the 550 overclock Club.*
*
Great Job dkev REP UP*
*
CPU Clock 4118
HT Multiplier 200 x 20.5
Voltage on the Dually1.48v
Timing on the memory 802
HT timing 2009

MegaBoard Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H785GX
Cooling with a Xigmatech Dark Knight

BTW I am at 3819 
19x201 
HT 1809 
memory at 1072
Ran 3D Mark 06 stable at 11162 with an 8800 GT 384 mb.*


I think Santy Clause might bring me some water cooling goodness and 1066 Dominators. It just sucks that I can't go dual rads without serious modifications.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Hey guys, just finished putting in some parts that came in the mail. Next step for me is some vinyl work, im thinking about covering the entire case in H.R. Giger artwork. I know the top handle section is going to be a nightmare, if you have ever worked with vinyl you know what i mean. Anyways, heres what i did,

Scythe kama bay, had to do some drilling to get these spiffy rubber fan screws to work with it. I was going to get another fan controller but i really liked the scythe kazemaster ace. I went with 4 blue R4's.









UV red rubber fan screws with mesh dust filters. I had planned on getting the magnetic ones but they were out of stock at the time i ordered.









2X 4" red cathodes with sound module. really wanted a better location for the lights but my case is getting kinda crammed. Thanks to performance pcs for sleeving all my junkies and saving me oodles of time

















Im building another scout with an i5 for my mom so ill be posting that one too! Cheers.










Thou Shalt not Covet another man Computer Hardware. Im not preaching. I'm talking to myself. Damn.









You know I almost bought the sythe controller. but I was afraid that it would be too blue and my reobus glows like a spot light.. LOL. My lian li info center is nice if I mounted it in my keyboard.
I love the way you added the extra 120 on the top and then added to the two 4 inch Red CC on the side to keep the feel of the orginal design. Great Mod. Great Mod.

This is my picture for Build of the week. Congrats and great job.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Hey guys, just finished putting in some parts that came in the mail. Next step for me is some vinyl work, im thinking about covering the entire case in H.R. Giger artwork. I know the top handle section is going to be a nightmare, if you have ever worked with vinyl you know what i mean. Anyways, heres what i did,

Scythe kama bay, had to do some drilling to get these spiffy rubber fan screws to work with it. I was going to get another fan controller but i really liked the scythe kazemaster ace. I went with 4 blue R4's.

UV red rubber fan screws with mesh dust filters. I had planned on getting the magnetic ones but they were out of stock at the time i ordered.

2X 4" red cathodes with sound module. really wanted a better location for the lights but my case is getting kinda crammed. Thanks to performance pcs for sleeving all my junkies and saving me oodles of time









Im building another scout with an i5 for my mom so ill be posting that one too! Cheers.










*Thou Shalt not Covet another man Computer Hardware. Im not preaching. I'm talking to myself. Damn.









I put your picture on page one it looks greaaaaat.

Thanks all of you for your interest and teamwork in this Thread. Without you it would be nothing.*


----------



## kev_b

Very nice build imho73p.








And they say good things don't come in small packages.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hey guys, just finished putting in some parts that came in the mail. Next step for me is some vinyl work, im thinking about covering the entire case in H.R. Giger artwork. I know the top handle section is going to be a nightmare, if you have ever worked with vinyl you know what i mean. Anyways, heres what i did


I gotta say that work looks great. And if you can put the H.R. Giger artwork on... I would be speechless.


----------



## Xiliii

ive put 1 R4 in the case... and im unsure if i want to change the back fan cause blue + red was actualy kinda cool. posting pic when i get a hold on my camera


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

ok... so im officially going to do my window mod, im also thinking about using my back door and cutting it in to a custom door... not sure yet







im also buying those r4 fans with blue led and changing out all the original fans. im probably also going to make that psu hidaway and cut a logo into it and install a led to light it up AND..... lol i guess we'll just have to see when i get started!!! have to wait til this weekend when i get paid and get the parts, but ill keep u guys posted and take lost of pix!!!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hey guys, just finished putting in some parts that came in the mail. Next step for me is some vinyl work, im thinking about covering the entire case in H.R. Giger artwork. I know the top handle section is going to be a nightmare, if you have ever worked with vinyl you know what i mean. Anyways, heres what i did,

Scythe kama bay, had to do some drilling to get these spiffy rubber fan screws to work with it. I was going to get another fan controller but i really liked the scythe kazemaster ace. I went with 4 blue R4's.

UV red rubber fan screws with mesh dust filters. I had planned on getting the magnetic ones but they were out of stock at the time i ordered.

2X 4" red cathodes with sound module. really wanted a better location for the lights but my case is getting kinda crammed. Thanks to performance pcs for sleeving all my junkies and saving me oodles of time

















Im building another scout with an i5 for my mom so ill be posting that one too! Cheers.










Very nice imh, im jealous







so ur interior is done and looking very sleek, now whats ur plans on the exterior???? rep up bro!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


Very nice imh, im jealous







so ur interior is done and looking very sleek, now whats ur plans on the exterior???? rep up bro!


That is one very beautiful build.


----------



## Enigma8750

Welcome to OCN Brandon3434. do you have a CM Storm Scout? If you do I would like to welcome you to the group.


----------



## Pandemahaos

OK. I finished my window mod. Took me better part of the day because I only had a chisel and a hammer to work with... just joking. The easiest part was taking off the old window, those plastic rivets came out with the press of my thumb nail.

I ended up breaking the first piece of plastic, which meant another trip to the hardware store. "All you have to do is score it and snap..." yah right.

Now I can't wait to put my 4890 vapor-x getting delivered fresh from RMA tomorrow back in the rig and snap another photo with it's blue light shining.


----------



## PathogenX

I see some great stuff going on here 
NICE GUYS! keep it up


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
OK. I finished my window mod. Took me better part of the day because I only had a chisel and a hammer to work with... just joking. The easiest part was taking off the old window, those plastic rivets came out with the press of my thumb nail.

I ended up breaking the first piece of plastic, which meant another trip to the hardware store. "All you have to do is score it and snap..." yah right.

Now I can't wait to put my 4890 vapor-x getting delivered fresh from RMA tomorrow back in the rig and snap another photo with it's blue light shining.

Nice one Pandemahaos







The Scout is looking good.

Yeah, i don't do the whole "score and snap" crap, i'll rather spend a little extra time and cut through it properly.


----------



## Behemoth777

Hey guys!! I finally got my motherboard back!!! yay!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Hey guys!! I finally got my motherboard back!!! yay!









Sweet as mate


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Sweet as mate



















yeah, I might do some oc'in tomorrow and see how far this new motherboard can go









The only thing that sucks is that it is still hot outside, I can't believe it. Todays high was 92! IN NOVEMBER!!! UGH!!! I hate arizona sometimes. Its supposed to cool down tomorrow though.. TO 87! UGH!!!! :swearing:


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


yeah, I might do some oc'in tomorrow and see how far this new motherboard can go










The only thing that sucks is that it is still hot outside, I can't believe it. Todays high was 92! IN NOVEMBER!!! UGH!!! I hate arizona sometimes. Its supposed to cool down tomorrow though.. TO 87! UGH!!!! :swearing:


that's the Gigabyte board. Thats is a top notch MB. opens the doors to those secret cores on the Phenom II. Just don't download the next new bios. that feature is going away on the next bios jump. AMD is making them take that feature away.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Nice one Pandemahaos







The Scout is looking good.

Yeah, i don't do the whole "score and snap" crap, i'll rather spend a little extra time and cut through it properly.


I must admit. The only time I do the Score and Snap is in straight lines only and also with the the thick acrylic and my handie Dandie ancient printer stand. Its a perfect bench for popping the acrylic just right. Otherwise its the dremel on full blast with my Budweiser Safety glasses. They suck at keeping the sun out of your eyes but they are great for keeping the shards from getting in the old eye sockets.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I must admit. The only time I do the Score and Snap is in straight lines only and also with the the thick acrylic and my handie Dandie ancient printer stand. Its a perfect bench for popping the acrylic just right. Otherwise its the dremel on full blast with my Budweiser Safety glasses. They suck at keeping the sun out of your eyes but they are great for keeping the shards from getting in the old eye sockets.


Protect those eyes! wouldn't want a repeat from ages ago when you and the solder had a bit of a fight...


----------



## Enigma8750

I can't believe you remembered that XXXXco.


----------



## Enigma8750

*All Scout are the Greatest guys on the net.










Semper Fi.

Do or Die.*


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I can't believe you remembered that XXXXco.


Of course







*tries to remember what day it is...*


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


that's the Gigabyte board. Thats is a top notch MB. opens the doors to those secret cores on the Phenom II. Just don't download the next new bios. that feature is going away on the next bios jump. AMD is making them take that feature away.


well, right now i am using the latest f6 bios and i still have my 4 cores


----------



## Enigma8750

I read an article last month that AMD was honkin mad at the ability of the new 790 fx mb cracking the cores. They were gonna make them take it off the bios. Gigabyte is the only one fighing the change and they must be winning. They said that if they had to make the change that they would warn the clockers first by putting the change in bold on the download page.


----------



## photonmoo

Boo to that


----------



## dkev

I swear the dumbest crap can cost you hours. So I get a wild hair up my but and decide to turn my PSU over since it has a red LED fan. So while I was at it, I thought hey I'll do some cable management clean up. So I get it all put back together. HDD wouldn't boot. Turns out the power came unplugged. No biggie. HDD still doesn't boot. I have a modular PSU, so I'm swapping out power cables, SATA cables. Even put my wifes HDD in just to make sure It wasn't the drive. I even reset BIOS. Finally I thought I trashed the psu somehow. The 24 pin was pulled pretty tight so I figured I broke an internal connection. Finally I went into CMOS to check boot order. Don't know why, just did it. Turns out when my hdd was unplugged, CMOS changed my boot order and made my Seagate external first boot drive. So it would just stall right there. Changed it, voila...Windows boot screen. All this just because I decided to turn my PSU over. Yes I am rambling cause its 2:40 in the freakin morning! lol


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I must admit. The only time I do the Score and Snap is in straight lines only and also with the the thick acrylic and my handie Dandie ancient printer stand. Its a perfect bench for popping the acrylic just right. Otherwise its the dremel on full blast with my Budweiser Safety glasses. They suck at keeping the sun out of your eyes but they are great for keeping the shards from getting in the old eye sockets.

I was snapping a straight line.. lol. Acrylic is not easy to work with, much respect to those that have to deal with it on a daily basis. After talking with a friend tonight, I realized it turns out I had enough to finish the window if I would have turned my piece 90degrees.. hah. maybe I'll make a spare window.

dkev. Your tribulations are scaring me. I too could flip my PSU and get a nice blue led fan. But, then it's more cable management duty... and...

Safety first..."I always wear eye plugs and ear glasses! WHAT! I can't see what you're saying!"


----------



## Xiliii

Gonna post some pics of my rig tonight after i have put a fan in the 5.25 drive bays, Thinking of going for a red and blue or White and blue lighting inside the case, since gamersware.de removed the blue set of 20cm cathodes i ordered so had to pick a white 10cm instead. Not sure if i will use it or not, but since not to many uses white i might do it so im not like everyone else.

Found this 5.25" lcd display (http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_5477.html) i might buy since i then can control my media from the sofa without having to deal with keyboards and such, and get info about how hot the Cpu is getting without having to alt+tab out of a game. Not sure how usefull it is since i dont have any1 who have had anything similar here i live before


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I swear the dumbest crap can cost you hours. So I get a wild hair up my but and decide to turn my PSU over since it has a red LED fan. So while I was at it, I thought hey I'll do some cable management clean up. So I get it all put back together. HDD wouldn't boot. Turns out the power came unplugged. No biggie. HDD still doesn't boot. I have a modular PSU, so I'm swapping out power cables, SATA cables. Even put my wifes HDD in just to make sure It wasn't the drive. I even reset BIOS. Finally I thought I trashed the psu somehow. The 24 pin was pulled pretty tight so I figured I broke an internal connection. Finally I went into CMOS to check boot order. Don't know why, just did it. Turns out when my hdd was unplugged, CMOS changed my boot order and made my Seagate external first boot drive. So it would just stall right there. Changed it, voila...Windows boot screen. All this just because I decided to turn my PSU over. Yes I am rambling cause its 2:40 in the freakin morning! lol

I feel your pain brother, shizzle like that happens and it's annoyinnnnnnggggg.

Good riddens it wasn't anything major


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


I swear the dumbest crap can cost you hours. So I get a wild hair up my but and decide to turn my PSU over since it has a red LED fan. So while I was at it, I thought hey I'll do some cable management clean up. So I get it all put back together. HDD wouldn't boot. Turns out the power came unplugged. No biggie. HDD still doesn't boot. I have a modular PSU, so I'm swapping out power cables, SATA cables. Even put my wifes HDD in just to make sure It wasn't the drive. I even reset BIOS. Finally I thought I trashed the psu somehow. The 24 pin was pulled pretty tight so I figured I broke an internal connection. Finally I went into CMOS to check boot order. Don't know why, just did it. Turns out when my hdd was unplugged, CMOS changed my boot order and made my Seagate external first boot drive. So it would just stall right there. Changed it, voila...Windows boot screen. All this just because I decided to turn my PSU over. Yes I am rambling cause its 2:40 in the freakin morning! lol


Lol i have done stuff like that many times but in the end you gain experience from it and are better at troubleshooting because of it. Just about 3 months ago i had my sata hdd's in the wrong ports and couldnt get my macihne stable to save my life. Live and learn.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


that's the Gigabyte board. Thats is a top notch MB. opens the doors to those secret cores on the Phenom II. Just don't download the next new bios. that feature is going away on the next bios jump. AMD is making them take that feature away.


Well, today I decided to overclock my cpu. I didn't want my cpu temps to go over 55 so that was my cap. I first tried for 3.6ghz, wasn't stable. I went all the way up to 1.5v and it still wasn't stable, and it was much too hot for my liking anyways. So I went down to 3.4ghz and tried for 1.425v and it was stable!!








My cpu is idling at 38c right now with my system temp being 37c. It tops out at about 53-54 which is just where I wanted it. WOO HOO FOR STABLE 24/7 OVERCLOCKS


----------



## dkev

Behemoth777...you need a better hsf. What you have isn't bad but not really for overclocking. Especially for a quad.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Behemoth777...you need a better hsf. What you have isn't bad but not really for overclocking. Especially for a quad.


Ya i agree there, i would recommend

Prolima Megahalems 60~70$
Thermalright HR-01 Plus 50~55$
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 35~40$
Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 55~65$
Scythe Mugen-2 30~40$
Xigmatek Dark Knight 40~50$

Im sure theres better ones out there now, they are released all the time. As far as i remember these were among the best a few months ago.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Behemoth777...you need a better hsf. What you have isn't bad but not really for overclocking. Especially for a quad.


Yeah I know, but I was planning on getting rid of this setup in a month or two so I didn't want to spend the extra cash. I am going to buy a mega shadow for my next build though. 4ghz, here I come!


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ya i agree there, i would recommend

Prolima Megahalems 60~70$
Thermalright HR-01 Plus 50~55$
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 35~40$
Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 55~65$
Scythe Mugen-2 30~40$
Xigmatek Dark Knight 40~50$

Im sure theres better ones out there now, they are released all the time. As far as i remember these were among the best a few months ago.


and to my knowlage they still are the best


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Yeah I know, but I was planning on getting rid of this setup in a month or two so I didn't want to spend the extra cash. I am going to buy a mega shadow for my next build though. 4ghz, here I come!










 Ya thats my fav, im about to pick one up myself. i also heard the cogage true spirit is on par with the megahalem and its only 40$


----------



## T O A S T Y

Hey Engima,
I saw your review on newegg and found out about the storm scout club you created.
Sign me up!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T O A S T Y*


Hey Engima,
I saw your review on newegg and found out about the storm scout club you created.
Sign me up!


Lol i had to go look that up, welcome toasty.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T O A S T Y* 
Hey Engima,
I saw your review on newegg and found out about the storm scout club you created.
Sign me up!

Welcome, and be sure to post pics of your rig!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

ok so.... usually im not that big of an ass, but last night i was a little peeved about cooler masters R4's blue led fans. just due to the fact that they advertise something but every site states another. the issue is, i wanna buy some R4 blue led case fans for the scout, now i do all i my shopping through new egg and i get great discounts through my preferred member account. now they state that all the R4 get 90 CFM, but newegg and every other site state that they get 69.9 CFM (only blue led) so i wanted to get to the bottom of this and find out whats going on, so i emailed cooler master.....

*initial email....*

i was thinking about purchasing some of your R4 Blue led fans but i noticed that they only get 69CMF compared to all the other R4's that get 90CMF so if they are the same fan, why is there such a drastic drop on how they push air flow? is this just a typo or are they different fans?

*their reply....*

The Blue R4 fan is 90 CFM, the unit that is 69.9 CFM is the blue led fan included with the Hyper 212 cooler. That fan we only sell as a part on our store it has no retail package. The R4 fan looks identical, but the specs are slightly. Here is the link to the R4 fan http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=262

ok so normally this would be a sound answer. BUT...... its kinda funny how every site sells these particular fans in retail packaging (the 69.9 CFM) so kinda upset me when a company lies and cant come clean... so i reply!!?

*my reply....*

ok, well they sell these on new egg and according to their specs they show them as 69.9 CFM and most of the reviews from the people that have bought them say that they are only 69.9 CFM as stated on their (retail package). so are these (cpu) fans not supposed to be in circulation or are they just trying to be sold as the original R4's? i guess what im asking is, can i only purchase the correct product from your site cause it seems that everywhere that i have looked, they all sell your 69.9 CFM version thats not supposed to have a retail package??

link to newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103060

i think i stumped them cause i have yet to get a reply! i know its not that big of an issue, but if ur going to tell me something about a fan im trying to buy that they state is only a replacement part sold and doesn't have a retail package when in fact every site on line is selling those fans... is kind of upsetting, sounds like they r trying to get over on someone and also there is the fact of buying direct from manufacture cause they always over charge u! 
anyways im just venting, and i found it kinda funny, but then again it might just be the beer!


----------



## Enigma8750

they haven't answered mine on the update of the Next Gen Case


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ya thats my fav, im about to pick one up myself. i also heard the cogage true spirit is on par with the megahalem and its only 40$

well, it sort of is, but then it isn't. Even though the performance is slightly better in some tests, the people who reviewed them said to stick with the megahalems because it has double the heatpipes and it's just a higher quality heatsink. Go for the megahalems and if you got 20 extra bucks you don't know what to do with, get the mega shadow.


----------



## Behemoth777

Oh, and my fan mount got in from mountain mods today









This is basically the look im going for, this is not the final product. I just used the side fan and its filter on it. The only difference though between the final product and this is the filter won't be a clear color it will be black. tell me what you think


----------



## Xiliii

Looks nice Behemoth777!! Its nice to see how people tackle the same thing difrently ^^

To give a little info about my case i have decided to make it a Red VS Blue case, so im gonna "splitt" it up in 2 sides left being red right being blue, i will switch the black stock top fan with the red led fan from the front, buy a red 80mm fan to put in the pci slots over the hd5870 to get some of the heat wich it makes go out faster than it would from the stock exhaust fan. For the blue side i have mounted 2 of my four Blue R4s in the front, not sure what i will use the rest, most likely i will change one with the stok fan on the hdd mount

Edit: oh and pics coming tomorow, since i couldnt find the camera before now and now il try to get some sleep


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Looks nice Behemoth777!! Its nice to see how people tackle the same thing difrently ^^

To give a little info about my case i have decided to make it a Red VS Blue case, so im gonna "splitt" it up in 2 sides left being red right being blue, i will switch the black stock top fan with the red led fan from the front, buy a red 80mm fan to put in the pci slots over the hd5870 to get some of the heat wich it makes go out faster than it would from the stock exhaust fan. For the blue side i have mounted 2 of my four Blue R4s in the front, not sure what i will use the rest, most likely i will change one with the stok fan on the hdd mount

Edit: oh and pics coming tomorow, since i couldnt find the camera before now and now il try to get some sleep


haha thanks dude!

and i want pictures!!!


----------



## mlcollins33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlcollins33* 
hey guys heres mine
what do you think










well guys i sold my mobo, cpu and 1 4870as well as a few other components i had lying around







... but i just bought ans i5 and an asus maximus formula 3, and 8 gb of ocz)







(probably over kill but it was cheaper than getting 6gb), so im pretty excited.

any way here is what im running until next week








i know its pretty sad

just wanted to check in amd dont worry i didnt sell the scout

@Behemoth777... looking good


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


ok so.... usually im not that big of an ass, but last night i was a little peeved about cooler masters R4's blue led fans. just due to the fact that they advertise something but every site states another. the issue is, i wanna buy some R4 blue led case fans for the scout, now i do all i my shopping through new egg and i get great discounts through my preferred member account. now they state that all the R4 get 90 CFM, but newegg and every other site state that they get 69.9 CFM (only blue led) so i wanted to get to the bottom of this and find out whats going on, so i emailed cooler master.....

*initial email....*

i was thinking about purchasing some of your R4 Blue led fans but i noticed that they only get 69CMF compared to all the other R4's that get 90CMF so if they are the same fan, why is there such a drastic drop on how they push air flow? is this just a typo or are they different fans?

*their reply....*

The Blue R4 fan is 90 CFM, the unit that is 69.9 CFM is the blue led fan included with the Hyper 212 cooler. That fan we only sell as a part on our store it has no retail package. The R4 fan looks identical, but the specs are slightly. Here is the link to the R4 fan http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=262

ok so normally this would be a sound answer. BUT...... its kinda funny how every site sells these particular fans in retail packaging (the 69.9 CFM) so kinda upset me when a company lies and cant come clean... so i reply!!?

*my reply....*

ok, well they sell these on new egg and according to their specs they show them as 69.9 CFM and most of the reviews from the people that have bought them say that they are only 69.9 CFM as stated on their (retail package). so are these (cpu) fans not supposed to be in circulation or are they just trying to be sold as the original R4's? i guess what im asking is, can i only purchase the correct product from your site cause it seems that everywhere that i have looked, they all sell your 69.9 CFM version thats not supposed to have a retail package??

link to newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103060

i think i stumped them cause i have yet to get a reply! i know its not that big of an issue, but if ur going to tell me something about a fan im trying to buy that they state is only a replacement part sold and doesn't have a retail package when in fact every site on line is selling those fans... is kind of upsetting, sounds like they r trying to get over on someone and also there is the fact of buying direct from manufacture cause they always over charge u! 
anyways im just venting, and i found it kinda funny, but then again it might just be the beer!










I found this for you
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewto...p?f=29&t=12286

The are indeed 90cfm. Newegg states they are 2000 RPM. The 69cfm is incorrect. I have the green and red ones. They are 90 cfm. The only difference between the 3 LED colors and smoke is color. They are the same fan otherwise. So your good to go.


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.fanwholesale.com/120mm-fans-c-9.html


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


I found this for you
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewto...p?f=29&t=12286

The are indeed 90cfm. Newegg states they are 2000 RPM. The 69cfm is incorrect. I have the green and red ones. They are 90 cfm. The only difference between the 3 LED colors and smoke is color. They are the same fan otherwise. So your good to go.


thanks dkev for the link, but if u read through the reviews on newegg there are numerous people that state the fans are only 69.9 cfm... so its really hard to decipher which one it truly is. the replacement fan that they said the only sell through their site is also 2000rpm @ 69.9 cfm

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2915

which if u think about it is pretty stupid on their part, why would u make 2 different fans with the same model number!!? there are a few sites that i found that actually sell both types... so with that said, Cooler master is full of S*@t with their reply that they sent me! in my opinion anyways. so i dont know whats fact of fiction, i know i can get the correct model from them but im ordering a grip of stuff from newegg and would hate to pay 4 shipping twice.... cooler masters shipping is as much or more then thr price of the fans!


----------



## K10

Nobody even noticed I was gone









Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I was thinking I could eventually do something like this and add a 240mm rad to the top of the Scout











I think this would be really hard and even if you did the modding right, it'd be covering a bunch of your mobo since the top of the Storm Scout is so close to the mobo. If I did something like this I'd make either galvanized steel or wooden lifts for the top bezel so it could be a few inches higher but still be strong and you could have the rad outside of the case's steel frame.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Yes, the actual pcb of the 5870 is 10.5 inches but they added that stupid batmobile heatsink on it which makes it .5 inches longer and incompatible with most cases. I have done research myself on this matter and as long as the power connectors stay on the top side of the gpu and not the rear, it will fit.

Edit: Here is a picture of the end of the card for proof. Courtesy of legitreviews.com


I'm pretty sure the batmobile crap is just a shroud and you can take it off while still retaining the heatsink+blower fan so you can get the 10.5in that it should be.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*











That's what im planing, the 140 fan is the red led one in the front, the HDD is there using the 5w/e to 3w/e mount, will probably saw parts of it off though it has pretty big non-useable surface.hopefully this will go as i plan,


No optical drive?(I looked for a reply but didn't see one) Also, that PSU is pretty long...But I think you can pull it off if you really try.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hey guys, just finished putting in some parts that came in the mail. Next step for me is some vinyl work, im thinking about covering the entire case in H.R. Giger artwork. I know the top handle section is going to be a nightmare, if you have ever worked with vinyl you know what i mean. Anyways, heres what i did,

Scythe kama bay, had to do some drilling to get these spiffy rubber fan screws to work with it. I was going to get another fan controller but i really liked the scythe kazemaster ace. I went with 4 blue R4's.









UV red rubber fan screws with mesh dust filters. I had planned on getting the magnetic ones but they were out of stock at the time i ordered. 









2X 4" red cathodes with sound module. really wanted a better location for the lights but my case is getting kinda crammed. Thanks to performance pcs for sleeving all my junkies and saving me oodles of time

















Im building another scout with an i5 for my mom so ill be posting that one too! Cheers.










Looks great.







I really like the dust filters.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos*


OK. I finished my window mod. Took me better part of the day because I only had a chisel and a hammer to work with... just joking. The easiest part was taking off the old window, those plastic rivets came out with the press of my thumb nail.

I ended up breaking the first piece of plastic, which meant another trip to the hardware store. "All you have to do is score it and snap..." yah right.

Now I can't wait to put my 4890 vapor-x getting delivered fresh from RMA tomorrow back in the rig and snap another photo with it's blue light shining.


I don't like how it looks with the dust filters but that's just me. Good job on window modding and not breaking/cracking the 2nd one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ya i agree there, i would recommend

Prolima Megahalems 60~70$
Thermalright HR-01 Plus 50~55$*[EDIT: Dunno what that is]*
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 35~40$
Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 55~65$
Scythe Mugen-2 30~40$
Xigmatek Dark Knight 40~50$

Im sure theres better ones out there now, they are released all the time. As far as i remember these were among the best a few months ago.


Same now as then except with the IFX. Megahalems is the best for now though. Mugen 2's as good as a TRUE









How's everyone doing?


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hey guys, just finished putting in some parts that came in the mail. Next step for me is some vinyl work, im thinking about covering the entire case in H.R. Giger artwork. I know the top handle section is going to be a nightmare, if you have ever worked with vinyl you know what i mean. Anyways, heres what i did,

Scythe kama bay, had to do some drilling to get these spiffy rubber fan screws to work with it. I was going to get another fan controller but i really liked the scythe kazemaster ace. I went with 4 blue R4's.









Im building another scout with an i5 for my mom so ill be posting that one too! Cheers.










hey i was wondering how that fan controller is working out, im planing on ordering one but i cant decide between these 2...

also.... ur blue R4's, whats the CFM rating on the ones u bought???



















how does the kazemaster perform???


----------



## K10

Well the NZXT one takes up two 5.25" slots so you won't be able to use another front fan.


----------



## Amstelager

Hey Finally received this beauty, and i thought it looked good in the pics. The quality of this case seems amazing, Definatley worth the wait. Ill post some pics of the finished build soon.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
No optical drive?(I looked for a reply but didn't see one) Also, that PSU is pretty long...But I think you can pull it off if you really try.

No optical drive indeed, planing on going with an external.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


hey i was wondering how that fan controller is working out, im planing on ordering one but i cant decide between these 2...

also.... ur blue R4's, whats the CFM rating on the ones u bought???



















how does the kazemaster perform???


The retail box on the r4's do say [email protected], i was looking for the 90 cfm ones but i couldn't find them anywhere. I'm still confused if there really are 90 cfm versions. They work just fabulous at 69 cfm so i'm happy, and they were pretty cheap. Oh man i love the kaze controller. The lcd is bright, but not bright enough to keep me awake at night. I saw the other version of the kaze in person first before deciding on this one. I did like how the other version has and on off button for the lcd but its pretty dim so it was kinda pointless. The version i have doesn't have the switch. The pots are smooth and the rpm/temp readout responds quickly. I have had the sunbeam rheobus in the past and that was a great basic controller. I didn't want to spent 40 bones on a fan controller but i'm glad i did, it is of very good quality, hope that helps.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
hey i was wondering how that fan controller is working out, im planing on ordering one but i cant decide between these 2...

also.... ur blue R4's, whats the CFM rating on the ones u bought???










how does the kazemaster perform???

I have the Scythe Kaze *Server* 5.25" Fan Controller - Black and it's been working great, the thing I like with this one over the one you show is I can turn off the display.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amstelager* 
Hey Finally received this beauty, and i thought it looked good in the pics. The quality of this case seems amazing, Definatley worth the wait. Ill post some pics of the finished build soon.
















Very nice, cant wait to see another scout rig. I like seeing different examples of cable management in this case.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


The retail box on the r4's do say [email protected], i was looking for the 90 cfm ones but i couldn't find them anywhere. I'm still confused if there really are 90 cfm versions. They work just fabulous at 69 cfm so i'm happy, and they were pretty cheap. Oh man i love the kaze controller. The lcd is bright, but not bright enough to keep me awake at night. I saw the other version of the kaze in person first before deciding on this one. I did like how the other version has and on off button for the lcd but its pretty dim so it was kinda pointless. The version i have doesn't have the switch. The pots are smooth and the rpm/temp readout responds quickly. I have had the sunbeam rheobus in the past and that was a great basic controller. I didn't want to spent 40 bones on a fan controller but i'm glad i did, it is of very good quality, hope that helps.










thats what i figured, that means cooler master lied







oh well, i guess if u want the real blue R4's u have to buy direct from them







. see what happened is, they built 2 blue R4 fans... one like the rest at 90 cfm and the other as a replacement part for the hyper 212 cpu fan (69 cfm) they told me this part shouldnt even be in circulation... so what im guessing is that all the company's that r buying these are buying the incorrect model, which isnt hard cause the 69 cfm was the only one i could find on their site. they had to send me a link to the correct fan. plus the geniuses put the same part number on both models







yeah they need a standing ovation for that one!!!? if anyone wants the real deal, this is the only place ur going to find them....

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=262

these other company's need to step it up so that i dont have to run into these issues!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


thats what i figured, that means cooler master lied







oh well, i guess if u want the real blue R4's u have to buy direct from them







. see what happened is, they built 2 blue R4 fans... one like the rest at 90 cfm and the other as a replacement part for the hyper 212 cpu fan (69 cfm) they told me this part shouldnt even be in circulation... so what im guessing is that all the company's that r buying these are buying the incorrect model, which isnt hard cause the 69 cfm was the only one i could find on their site. they had to send me a link to the correct fan. plus the geniuses put the same part number on both models







yeah they need a standing ovation for that one!!!? if anyone wants the real deal, this is the only place ur going to find them....

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=262

these other company's need to step it up so that i dont have to run into these issues!


































Personally I like the Sunbeam Reobus series because you can put some heavy duty 30 watt fans in these and you wont burn them out like the others.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-016-_-Product










20 Watt fans on this one down below and they both light with red and blue light depending on intensity. you can paint the front bezel to make it prettier. This one can also be used for one dimmer of a set of Cold cathodes. The wire for that is included in the box.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-808-_-Product


----------



## BdBanshee

Well I finally had time the other day to replace my window. I made a new one out of some Lexan.








While I had the camera out I took a picture of the back so you can see my cable management. Still have some thoughts on improvements there.









I would still like to create a terminal block and hook all my fans to it so I can use the stock LED fan button to turn off all fan LED's. So if anyone knows the details on how to do that let me know!

I have been following this thread, and there are certainly a lot of really cool cases here!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BdBanshee* 
Well I finally had time the other day to replace my window. I made a new one out of some Lexan.








While I had the camera out I took a picture of the back so you can see my cable management. Still have some thoughts on improvements there.









I would still like to create a terminal block and hook all my fans to it so I can use the stock LED fan button to turn off all fan LED's. So if anyone knows the details on how to do that let me know!

I have been following this thread, and there are certainly a lot of really cool cases here!


Looks really good man.. Rep Up... I have to surprisingly say that I am impressed with your wire management. I think that the way you routed the wires in the back was very thoughtful and creative.


----------



## kev_b

If Coolermaster were to view this forum they would start selling other window options for this case and make a mint from selling them.

Nice lookin window BdBanshee!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
If Coolermaster were to view this forum they would start selling other window options for this case and make a mint from selling them.

Nice lookin window BdBanshee!









I agree. I would like to see a clear, blue and a red with no side fan panels.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


Well I finally had time the other day to replace my window. I made a new one out of some Lexan.








While I had the camera out I took a picture of the back so you can see my cable management. Still have some thoughts on improvements there.









I would still like to create a terminal block and hook all my fans to it so I can use the stock LED fan button to turn off all fan LED's. So if anyone knows the details on how to do that let me know!

I have been following this thread, and there are certainly a lot of really cool cases here!


Man that cable management behind the mobo is hard to get organized well, yours looks pretty darn good. That front panel audio is routed better than mine for sure. Window looks killer as well, Rep up!









Quote:



20 Watt fans on this one and they both light with red and blue light depending on intensity. you can paint the front bezel to make it prettier. This one can also be used for one dimmer of a set of Cold cathodes. The wire for that is included in the box.


I really liked that controller. I bought one from performance pcs a few years ago that had a brushed aluminum bezel and an led mod.

Quote:



thats what i figured, that means cooler master lied oh well, i guess if u want the real blue R4's u have to buy direct from them. see what happened is, they built 2 blue R4 fans... one like the rest at 90 cfm and the other as a replacement part for the hyper 212 cpu fan (69 cfm) they told me this part shouldnt even be in circulation... so what im guessing is that all the company's that r buying these are buying the incorrect model, which isnt hard cause the 69 cfm was the only one i could find on their site. they had to send me a link to the correct fan. plus the geniuses put the same part number on both models yeah they need a standing ovation for that one!!!? if anyone wants the real deal, this is the only place ur going to find them....

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=262

these other company's need to step it up so that i dont have to run into these issues!


Funny thing is if you click on the "For more information, please visit this products webpage" link it sends you to the 69 cfm ones. I really don't see how they sell 2 different versions of the same fan with the exact same rpm, product number, price, fan blade design and decibal rating. Did you actually talk to them about it? Makes me want to send them an email about it lol.
If so i want pick those up and start slinging them on the street haha.


----------



## JDMfanatic

I'm using the 90cfm red one and the one that says 69cfm blue from newegg and they feel the same pushing air at max rpm... not sure if it's just me though


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


I'm using the 90cfm red one and the one that says 69cfm blue from newegg and they feel the same pushing air at max rpm... not sure if it's just me though


Where did you get that 90cfm one? I think there's some false advertising going on with CM lol. If they really sell a 90 [email protected] rpm model i would be blown away, those are some incredible stats. I think the fan would be alot more popular then it is considering how cheap they are. I mean 69 @ 19db is already pretty awsome.


----------



## imh073p

I have only found 1 test so far on these fans on a site called hardware.info here there test results.

Brand Cooler Master
Product name Long Life LED fan 120mm
Product code R4-L2R-20AC-GP
Tested by Hardware.Info Testlab
Specifications
Dimensions 120 mm 
Speed (max.) 2000 rpm 
Noise level (max.) 19 dB(A) 
Airflow (max.) 69 
Bearing Sleeve 
Connector 3 pins 
LED's Yes 
Color (fan) Black 
Color (frame) Zwart 
*Test results*
*Airflow (7V) 42.2 cfm 
Airflow (12V) 77.7 cfm 
Noise level (7V) 41.3 dB(A) 
Noise level (12V) 50.3 dB(A) 
CFM per DB (7V) 1.02 cfm/dB(A) 
CFM per DB (12V) 1.54 cfm/dB(A) 
*


----------



## JDMfanatic

im not sure if they're actually pushing 90cfm.. but the 2 fans feel exactly the same


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Looks really good man.. Rep Up... I have to surprisingly say that I am impressed with your wire management. I think that the way you routed the wires in the back was very thoughtful and creative.


 I moved a bunch of the cables to different places so the panel would go on easier. The first time I did it it was just as you guy's have described, had to use both hands, both feet and my head to get the side panel on!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Funny thing is if you click on the "For more information, please visit this products webpage" link it sends you to the 69 cfm ones. I really don't see how they sell 2 different versions of the same fan with the exact same rpm, product number, price, fan blade design and decibal rating. Did you actually talk to them about it? Makes me want to send them an email about it lol.
If so i want pick those up and start slinging them on the street haha.










yeah ive been talking to them 4 the last 2 days, the 69 cfm is only a parts fan according to them and isnt supposed to be sold by anyone but them, they said that it doesnt even have retail packaging... which is bs cause those ones are sold on everyones site


----------



## Enigma8750

We should all switch fans to Xigmatecs. Painted of course I hate the light brown color or sythe or yate loons and be done with it.

I Bought these and I loved them.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3882


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


We should all switch fans to Xigmatecs. Painted of course I hate the light brown color or sythe or yate loons and be done with it.

I Bought these and I loved them.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3882











Lets just say I'm not their biggest FAN


----------



## Enigma8750

You are not Who's favorite fan.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You are not Who's favorite fan.

Aerocool fans.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohhh.. when I bought a load of parts from Xoxide during their going out of business sale I Bought 3 of these fans. I put two in my sig. and 1 in the front of my Scout. I really like it. The color of the leds and the performance is not spectacular but I had server fans in my sig rig and It was way too loud. So I changed the front two with those. I like them but I havent done and real Temp testing but I still have a server 120 panaflo pulling the heat out the back so I really dont need too much push. that fan is pullin wicked air.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Troops.*

*I would like to add a picture of every person's Machine on one of my spots on Page one.

Please PM me 1 photo that best describes your Machine, the Build's Name, if any, and I will post it with your name on Page one. I would like every one to see your hard work. Later if you upgrade, or change it, just send me a new picture and I will replace it with the old one.

Semper Fi... Do or Die...
CM Storm Scout Troops Cannot be BEATEN*









Enigma


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Lets just say I'm not their biggest FAN










Me either. I got a couple sitting in a drawer somewhere. I thought they were way to loud.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

ok so i got off the last remnant for about 20 min tonight and did some work!!! lol, finally did my window mod... went to lowes and of course they didnt have what i wanted but i cant complain, the finished project looks flawless! so i go there and the only have 2 different sizes of acrylic. one felt like it was going to break in my hand and the other felt bullet proof







so of course i went with the thicker one!









so i get out my drimel and... yeah right, those little disks weren't about to do anything for me







so i improvised like any normal man

















so cut, sanded and ready to install... and wouldnt u know, the original rivets were to small. it was ok i bought some back up just in case!

















so cleaned, finished and ready to put back on the case... when i hit a snag, it wouldnt slide all the way back on. come to find out the screws r a little to long and getting caught up on the quick release! quick fix and ready to go!

























overall i think it came out really good! ill be moding it again when i get in my fans... ill keep u posted!


----------



## kev_b

I have both the clear window and a green window and I have to say the clear is the clear choice, I just love seeing what's inside.









Treacherous Intellect, your window came out great! Well done.


----------



## Krake

Put together my Scout this weekend and also made a few modifications. I cut a hole for the 24 pin cable with a dremel and inspired by seven9st surfer i made the false floor as well.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


ok so i got off the last remnant for about 20 min tonight and did some work!!! lol, finally did my window mod... went to lowes and of course they didnt have what i wanted but i cant complain, the finished project looks flawless! so i go there and the only have 2 different sizes of acrylic. one felt like it was going to break in my hand and the other felt bullet proof







so of course i went with the thicker one!









so i get out my drimel and... yeah right, those little disks weren't about to do anything for me







so i improvised like any normal man

















so cut, sanded and ready to install... and wouldnt u know, the original rivets were to small. it was ok i bought some back up just in case!

















so cleaned, finished and ready to put back on the case... when i hit a snag, it wouldnt slide all the way back on. come to find out the screws r a little to long and getting caught up on the quick release! quick fix and ready to go!

























overall i think it came out really good! ill be moding it again when i get in my fans... ill keep u posted!










That thick Acrylic looks Sharp as a knife. Nice Job. I would have done the same. That is the good stuff. Just keep it clean with Water and enough Dawn dishwashing detergent to make it a light sky blue. No worries. No bubbles and no Residue and no fading.

BTW I love the bolts. were they the pointed kind or do you have nuts on the back of those.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I have both the clear window and a green window and I have to say the clear is the clear choice, I just love seeing what's inside.









Treacherous Intellect, your window came out great! Well done.










thanks kev... my thoughts exactly, i was wanting to get a light blue one, cause thats going to be my colors when its finished but im really liking the clear! i love to see all my goodies!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krake*


Put together my Scout this weekend and also made a few modifications. I cut a hole for the 24 pin cable with a dremel and inspired by seven9st surfer i made the false floor as well.


Well done, very clean setup...









Treacherous, very nice work on the side window, it's looking good


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That thick Acrylic looks Sharp as a knife. Nice Job. I would have done the same. That is the good stuff. Just keep it clean with Water and enough Dawn dishwashing detergent to make it a light sky blue. No worries. No bubbles and no Residue and no fading.


thanks im going to have to try that and that thick stuff is great, im sure it will hold up 4 a while!!!


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


ok so i got off the last remnant for about 20 min tonight and did some work!!! lol, finally did my window mod... went to lowes and of course they didnt have what i wanted but i cant complain, the finished project looks flawless! so i go there and the only have 2 different sizes of acrylic. one felt like it was going to break in my hand and the other felt bullet proof







so of course i went with the thicker one!

so i get out my drimel and... yeah right, those little disks weren't about to do anything for me







so i improvised like any normal man









so cut, sanded and ready to install... and wouldnt u know, the original rivets were to small. it was ok i bought some back up just in case!

so cleaned, finished and ready to put back on the case... when i hit a snag, it wouldnt slide all the way back on. come to find out the screws r a little to long and getting caught up on the quick release! quick fix and ready to go!

overall i think it came out really good! ill be moding it again when i get in my fans... ill keep u posted!










That's the same acrylic I got from Lowes. Used a jab saw as well. I am telling you, that thickness makes the best windows. You really have to want to screw it up to make it look bad.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Well done, very clean setup...









Treacherous, very nice work on the side window, it's looking good










thanks photonmoo, it wasnt as painful as i thought it would be... just sux im going to have to take it back out and cut it up some more to add my new fans


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


That's the same acrylic I got from Lowes. Used a jab saw as well. I am telling you, that thickness makes the best windows. You really have to want to screw it up to make it look bad.


I agree. Its looks more like glass. and it shines more. and will reflect the colors. Now if you could get some of that lighted string looking stuff for car interiors and mount it around the edge of the window. I wonder what effect that would make.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


thanks photonmoo, it wasnt as painful as i thought it would be... just sux im going to have to take it back out and cut it up some more to add my new fans










Yeah, I didn't find it that hard either, good luck on cuts for the fans


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


That's the same acrylic I got from Lowes. Used a jab saw as well. I am telling you, that thickness makes the best windows. You really have to want to screw it up to make it look bad.


oh yeah it was awesome, saw cut threw it like butter, drilling hole were no hassle and nothing cracked! i couldnt be more pleased with the outcome


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I agree. Its looks more like glass. and it shines more. and will reflect the colors. Now if you could get some of that lighted string looking stuff for car interiors and mount it around the edge of the window. I wonder what effect that would make.


thats actually a pretty good idea... i might just have to try that out!


----------



## Enigma8750

Getting to cocky may not be too good. That acrylic is funny. So Still be extra careful while cutting those 4 and half inch holes. and dont forget to sand the inside of your holes after you cut. it gives it a dull factory look. I think 800 grit would be good for that. Ohh. and as far as I know. No one has tried to put the fans horizontally across the Video Cards.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Getting to cocky may not be too good. That acrylic is funny. So Still be extra careful while cutting those 4 and half inch holes. and dont forget to sand the inside of your holes after you cut. it gives it a dull factory look. I think 800 grit would be good for that. Ohh. and as far as I know. No one has tried to put the fans horizontally across the Video Cards.


ill keep that in mind, im thinking about getting covers or moding my own


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Getting to cocky may not be too good. That acrylic is funny. So Still be extra careful while cutting those 4 and half inch holes. and dont forget to sand the inside of your holes after you cut. it gives it a dull factory look. I think 800 grit would be good for that. Ohh. and as far as I know. No one has tried to put the fans horizontally across the Video Cards.


You know, I didn't sand my blow hole. I was thinking of taking a torch to it and polishing it. But naa. But seriously, that .22 thickness is pretty hard to crack. Not saying you couldn't. Just a lot more difficult then the thinner stuff.


----------



## Enigma8750

Treach... Check out this page.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=91_124

These are cool too.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...Path=36_91_111

These guy are the king of cool.

http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Treach... Check out this page.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=91_124

These are cool too.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...Path=36_91_111












This would look awesome on the scout.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Treach... Check out this page.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=91_124

These are cool too.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...Path=36_91_111


those r pretty six... thanks 4 the link


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. I shop at all those guys.. They are good as gold.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here are the best places that I know to shop online for parts.

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...uy-online.html


----------



## Enigma8750

check this one out..


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
check this one out..










That one is awsome, i really like the steampunk one too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hello Gentlemen. What's on your mind?

Ooh. Hey Treacherous.. Please start your own thread with your artworx. I was looking for it the other day and I couldn't find it. Put it in the Case Mod section. Also Put a link to it on your Signature.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is my Build of the week


----------



## mav2000

That looks pretty awesome...whats the blue light right at the bottom?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


That looks pretty awesome...whats the blue light right at the bottom?


I think/assume it's a sound reactive inverter for the cathodes...


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hello Gentlemen. What's on your mind?

Ooh. Hey Treacherous.. Please start your own thread with your artworx. I was looking for it the other day and I couldn't find it. Put it in the Case Mod section. Also Put a link to it on your Signature.


will do, i have to get it all together and ill put it up


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Treacherous. I think that your art should be seen and enjoyed by all on OCN. And maybe you will inspire others. I wish you lived close to me. I would be getting you to paint stuff constantly.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I think/assume it's a sound reactive inverter for the cathodes...


 You are correct sir lol









Quote:



Here is my Build of the week


Wow thanks Enigma8750!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


You are correct sir lol









Wow thanks Enigma8750!










woohoo, i was correcto mundo









Well Done imh073p on the build of the week







you deserve it man


----------



## Xiliii

Have tried to get a pic wich shows the inside with the light i see IRL but i cant get any good settings on the cam :/ gonna try some more today with another camera..

And anyone got any experience with this (http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_5477.html)or something similar? thinking of buying it when i get myself a 37" for movie wathcing and it would be great to control it with a remote instead of a wireless keyboard.


----------



## Maxilla

I want to join the club.

Name: Maxilla

Owh, some pictures:










Btw, I've made a bootskin for scout, its kinda rough but works.. huhu


----------



## Maxilla

Owh something for the community and club.

Although its rough work, quite happy for making it work (getting hard to to work with bootskin since PS wont save it to 4bit bmp, had to use irfan view to scale down - thus dither not so good)

If you guys want to do a better job in cleaning it. Just contact me, I'll provide the raw. Owh.. I hope this wont break any forum rules.









Screenshot:










And here is the file:

Direct link:
Scout.bootskin

The attached file needs to be renamed from 'Scout.zip' to 'Scout.bootskin' (since the attachment manager didnt support .bootskin)

Enjoy!


----------



## Enigma8750

Stupid Noob Question _*Alert!!!!*_

Wow Can I use this with Win 7 or just xp. If so, How do I do it..


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxilla*


I want to join the club.

Name: Maxilla

Owh, some pictures:










Btw, I've made a bootskin for scout, its kinda rough but works.. huhu










Lots of lighting going on inside your case, looks nice.







Do they keep you up at night or are you into nightlights?









Maxilla, your avatar makes me feel very old, I remember watching Astro Boy on TV back in the early 60's.


----------



## jorre

hy all...
i just want to update HW in my scout case..























please give your opinion..


----------



## Enigma8750

Nice Jorre.. I like..







It is very neat and clean looking. The lighting is excellent and Rep up on the lighted connectors. I have never seen anyone use those before. They are really nice.


----------



## Amstelager

Hi Guys im putting my scout together but i wonder if anyone can advise me. I have a Audigy 4 sound card which i bought a few years ago with my logitech Z5500's. I was told that the onboard sound on my p5q-deluxe MB was better then the old Audigy 4. Do any of you have any experience or advice please. If the Audigy is better then i must start spraying the back plate to black, to match the case.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Stupid Noob Question _*Alert!!!!*_

Wow Can I use this with Win 7 or just xp. If so, How do I do it..










You need the bootskin app and right now it doesn't support Win 7.


----------



## Enigma8750

Family Business.

New Step Ratings are out.
Here are the New Promotion Roster for the Month of November.

*Let it be Known to All Scouts
that I DO NOT give out these promotions Lightly. Everyone that recieves a promotion has done something to deserve these awards. 
Congratulations Troops. 
You make us Proud and you Make this Thread great with your Talents and your Esprit de Corp

AWARDS
K10







Distinguished Service Metal.

kev b







Superior Service Metal

Photonmoo














Humanitarian Service ribbon and Distinguished Service Medal

DKev







Meritorious Service Medal

Promotions

PathogenX Step 3 status
MLbrottarN Step 4 Status
Jorre Step 2 Status
Oxymorosis Step 3 Status
Monsk Step 3 Status
imho7p Step 6 Status
Rom3000 Step 3 Status
Xiliii Step 3 Status
BdBanshee Step 2 Status
Johnny.dot.exe Step 3 Status
gerikoh Step 4 Status
MinorThreat Step 2 Status

Congratulation Troops for your outstanding work on this Thread. You deserve these Commendations and Awards and I am proud and honored to announce them.

Good Day
General Enigma*


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Family Business.

New Step Ratings are out.

Here are the New Promotion Roster for the Month of November.

Let it be Known to All Scouts that I DO NOT give out these promotions Lightly. Everyone that recieves a promotion has done something to deserve these awards. Congratulations Troops. You make us Proud and you Make this Thread great with your Talents and your Esprit de Corp
AWARDS
kev b Superior Service Metal

Photonmoo Humanitarian Service ribbon and Distinguished Service Medal

DKev Meritorious Service Medal

Promotions

PathogenX Step 3 status
MLbrottarN Step 4 Status
Jorre Step 2 Status
Oxymorosis Step 3 Status
Monsk Step 3 Status
imho7p Step 6 Status
Rom3000 Step 3 Status
Xiliii Step 3 Status
BdBanshee Step 2 Status
Johnny.dot.exe Step 3 Status

Congratulation Troops for your outstanding work on this Thread. You deserve these Commendations and Awards and I am proud and honored to announce them.

Good Day
General Enigma


Congrats folks, thanks for the promotion and last but not least MEGA SIZE POST OF *DOOM!!*


----------



## kev_b

Thanks Enigma, I'm honored and can only say I will gladly throw my body onto a Antec case if it helps my fellow Scout troops.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Thanks Enigma, I'm honored and can only say I will gladly throw my body onto a Antec case if it helps my fellow Scout troops.









*****..




























...OUCH. I have always heard that those Antecs were deadly but never like that. That was Classic Man.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Thanks Enigma, I'm honored and can only say I will gladly throw my body onto a Antec case if it helps my fellow Scout troops.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*****..




























...OUCH. I have always heard that those Antecs were deadly but never like that. That was Classic Man.

Hey...I'm still here


----------



## Enigma8750

LOL... I thought you left


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
LOL... I thought you left

I came back a few days ago and made a massive post. only one person replied to it









Not feelin the Storm Scout love that I once was...teehee

EDIT: Actually, majority of it was quoted so I guess it wasn't a "massive" post.


----------



## Enigma8750

I have made correction. Forgive me for my not observing your Past Achievements. This thread owes a lot to you. Thanx Chick


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I came back a few days ago and made a massive post. only one person replied to it









Not feelin the Storm Scout love that I once was...teehee

EDIT: Actually, majority of it was quoted so I guess it wasn't a "massive" post.


Welcome back mr Hawaii!
I Blame living in the wrong timezone and missing alot of posts


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxilla* 
Owh something for the community and club.

Although its rough work, quite happy for making it work (getting hard to to work with bootskin since PS wont save it to 4bit bmp, had to use irfan view to scale down - thus dither not so good)

If you guys want to do a better job in cleaning it. Just contact me, I'll provide the raw. Owh.. I hope this wont break any forum rules.









Screenshot:










And here is the file:

Direct link:
Scout.bootskin

The attached file needs to be renamed from 'Scout.zip' to 'Scout.bootskin' (since the attachment manager didnt support .bootskin)

Enjoy!









Wow that looks great! Ill be using that once bootskin supports win7.

Quote:

New Step Ratings are out.
Awsome! Grats everyone.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxilla*


Owh something for the community and club.

Although its rough work, quite happy for making it work (getting hard to to work with bootskin since PS wont save it to 4bit bmp, had to use irfan view to scale down - thus dither not so good)

If you guys want to do a better job in cleaning it. Just contact me, I'll provide the raw. Owh.. I hope this wont break any forum rules.









Screenshot:










And here is the file:

Direct link:
Scout.bootskin

The attached file needs to be renamed from 'Scout.zip' to 'Scout.bootskin' (since the attachment manager didnt support .bootskin)

Enjoy!










Welcome, and thanks...that bootskin is awesome









I'll give it a bash and see how it goes/looks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Stupid Noob Question _*Alert!!!!*_

Wow Can I use this with Win 7 or just xp. If so, How do I do it..










You can use Stardock's Bootskin, but it only works for XP though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Family Business.

New Step Ratings are out.
Here are the New Promotion Roster for the Month of November.

*Let it be Known to All Scouts
that I DO NOT give out these promotions Lightly. Everyone that recieves a promotion has done something to deserve these awards. 
Congratulations Troops. 
You make us Proud and you Make this Thread great with your Talents and your Esprit de Corp

AWARDS
K10







Distinguished Service Metal.

kev b







Superior Service Metal

Photonmoo














Humanitarian Service ribbon and Distinguished Service Medal

DKev







Meritorious Service Medal

Promotions

PathogenX Step 3 status
MLbrottarN Step 4 Status
Jorre Step 2 Status
Oxymorosis Step 3 Status
Monsk Step 3 Status
imho7p Step 6 Status
Rom3000 Step 3 Status
Xiliii Step 3 Status
BdBanshee Step 2 Status
Johnny.dot.exe Step 3 Status
gerikoh Step 4 Status
MinorThreat Step 2 Status

Congratulation Troops for your outstanding work on this Thread. You deserve these Commendations and Awards and I am proud and honored to announce them.

Good Day
General Enigma*


Shibbyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, sweet dude, well done to everyone for their awards and promotions! you all deserve. THANK YOU ENIGMA









Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Hey...I'm still here










You know we love you K10


----------



## photonmoo

Woohoo, The laser cut logo is finished












































I think it looks awesome...

Can't wait till it's sitting beautifully on the Scout






























The materials...




























And the designs



















Laser cutting in action




























And the good stufffffff, end result...total smexiness!!!









































































I's sooooooooooooo happy with the results, woohoo


----------



## Xiliii

Heres some pics of the case ( at last)


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Woohoo, The laser cut logo is finished












































I think it looks awesome...

Can't wait till it's sitting beautifully on the Scout






























The materials...




























And the designs



















Laser cutting in action




























And the good stufffffff, end result...total smexiness!!!









































































I's sooooooooooooo happy with the results, woohoo


That is going to be stunning when it's on your case Photonmoo!


----------



## Xiliii

Damn that looks nice photonmoo


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


That is going to be stunning when it's on your case Photonmoo!










I can't wait Kevo


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Heres some pics of the case ( at last)






Sweet stuff Xiliii







looking sweet as


----------



## Enigma8750

New Scouts:
Remember To Wear your Colors Proudly.
Install this php to your Signature in your User Control Panel at the Top of the Page.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
 [center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Woohoo, The laser cut logo is finished












































I think it looks awesome...

Can't wait till it's sitting beautifully on the Scout






























The materials...









I's sooooooooooooo happy with the results, woohoo

nice







can i have one!!! so where r u planing to put that on the case??? can wait to see it finished. rep up bro!









And congrats on all the promotions!!!







the thread wounldnt be here without u guys


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Woohoo, The laser cut logo is finished












































I think it looks awesome...

Can't wait till it's sitting beautifully on the Scout






























I's sooooooooooooo happy with the results, woohoo


Wow, impressive. Cant wait to see the finished product. Scouts FTW! Nice to have friends hehe. Rep+


----------



## Enigma8750

*Yea... that is going to look so good. I can't Waits... until Photonmoo finishes his project.. My family is soo Happy for him.








*


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Yea... that is going to look so good. I can't Waits... until Photonmoo finishes his project.. My family is soo Happy for him.








*


Whahaha dang thats kinda scary!


----------



## Enigma8750

I knows.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here are the New Promotion Roster for the Month of November.

Family Business.

New Step Ratings are out.

*Let it be Known to All Scouts
that I DO NOT give out these promotions Lightly. Everyone that recieves a promotion has done something to deserve these awards. 
Congratulations Troops. 
You make us Proud and you Make this Thread great with your Talents and your Esprit de Corp

AWARDS
K10







Distinguished Service Metal.

kev b







Superior Service Metal

Photonmoo














Humanitarian Service ribbon and Distinguished Service Medal

DKev







Meritorious Service Medal

Promotions

PathogenX Step 3 status
MLbrottarN Step 4 Status
Jorre Step 2 Status
Oxymorosis Step 3 Status
Monsk Step 3 Status
imho7p Step 6 Status
Rom3000 Step 3 Status
Xiliii Step 3 Status
BdBanshee Step 2 Status
Johnny.dot.exe Step 3 Status
gerikoh Step 4 Status
MinorThreat Step 2 Status

Congratulation Troops for your outstanding work on this Thread. You deserve these Commendations and Awards and I am proud and honored to announce them.

Good Day
General Enigma*


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Yea... that is going to look so good. I can't Waits... until Photonmoo finishes his project.. My family is soo Happy for him.








*


I lol'd...


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Here are the New Promotion Roster for the Month of November.

Family Business.

New Step Ratings are out.

*Let it be Known to All Scouts
that I DO NOT give out these promotions Lightly. Everyone that recieves a promotion has done something to deserve these awards. 
Congratulations Troops. 
You make us Proud and you Make this Thread great with your Talents and your Esprit de Corp

AWARDS
K10







Distinguished Service Metal.

kev b







Superior Service Metal

Photonmoo














Humanitarian Service ribbon and Distinguished Service Medal

DKev







Meritorious Service Medal

Promotions

PathogenX Step 3 status
MLbrottarN Step 4 Status
Jorre Step 2 Status
Oxymorosis Step 3 Status
Monsk Step 3 Status
imho7p Step 6 Status
Rom3000 Step 3 Status
Xiliii Step 3 Status
BdBanshee Step 2 Status
Johnny.dot.exe Step 3 Status
gerikoh Step 4 Status
MinorThreat Step 2 Status

Congratulation Troops for your outstanding work on this Thread. You deserve these Commendations and Awards and I am proud and honored to announce them.

Good Day
General Enigma*


poor me, no promotion.. 5th of vodka.. **** on debra's desk.. hahahahahaha








Like a BOSS!!!!


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*












Thanks... I just got a good laugh... although I may have nightmares of Gary Busey now..

And Congratulations to everyone who was just promoted! There is a lot of inspiring stuff going on up in here.


----------



## Enigma8750

I love that picture.. I downloaded from a site that no longer exist. I got some great picts and wallpaper.


----------



## Enigma8750

Background of the Scout that Did not Return.










If you would like this background here


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I got some great picts and wallpaper.

Yeah I've noticed. The winged soldier is pretty sick looking!! I need to spend a day looking through a bunch of the sites you have linked for custom case gear. I am really happy I found this place! As soon as I get done and healed from my hand surgeries I will be modding more than my window.

Do you know any good links to doing layout for custom painting? I've been stewing around with doing a digital camo paint job based off black and gray. Need some ideas for doing the layout. I think MW2 has got me a little hyped up for a military theme.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Background of the Scout that Did not Return.










If you would like this background here

thats hott enigma! my kind of work, that would look great on the scout! rep up


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
Yeah I've noticed. The winged soldier is pretty sick looking!! I need to spend a day looking through a bunch of the sites you have linked for custom case gear. I am really happy I found this place! As soon as I get done and healed from my hand surgeries I will be modding more than my window.

Do you know any good links to doing layout for custom painting? I've been stewing around with doing a digital camo paint job based off black and gray. Need some ideas for doing the layout. I think MW2 has got me a little hyped up for a military theme.

If you look around your area you will probably find a sign place that does custom artwork for cars and trucks. they use a heat reactive vinyl that they wrap the vehicle in and then they use a heat gun to stick the film to the body and get all the corners and edges right. It looks great and if you take them a case and then show them what you want they could make you a vinyl wrap for the scout and it wouldn't cost that much. That's what I would do unless you want to do a woodland camo like mine. That's easy as long as you try not to get too technical.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
thats hott enigma! my kind of work, that would look great on the scout! rep up










You took the thought right out of my own head.. Treach... I can't think of a better man to be able to pull it off either. Let me know if you decide on it. Your awesome.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
Yeah I've noticed. The winged soldier is pretty sick looking!! I need to spend a day looking through a bunch of the sites you have linked for custom case gear. I am really happy I found this place! As soon as I get done and healed from my hand surgeries I will be modding more than my window.

Do you know any good links to doing layout for custom painting? I've been stewing around with doing a digital camo paint job based off black and gray. Need some ideas for doing the layout. I think MW2 has got me a little hyped up for a military theme.

Treacherous Intellect is the man to ask about painting. I have messed up my last two cases lately with drips. If you want to paint and get it looking good you need to get an airbrush and some God Given Talent.


----------



## photonmoo

w00ts

I'll hopefully get the logos stuck onto the case by the end of the week...

Erm, what would be best to use to stick the logo on the window?

Thanks for all the great comments guys, you all rock!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
w00ts

I'll hopefully get the logos stuck onto the case by the end of the week...

Erm, what would be best to use to stick the logo on the window?

Thanks for all the great comments guys, you all rock!









heres an idea, instead of sticking it strait to the window, install some dowels to it and have it hover a bit off the window and install an led strip behind it to make it glow, perhaps another color then ur box theme, i think that would look really sharp!

edit: or u could even black it out behind the logo so that led is only lighting the logo...


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
heres an idea, instead of sticking it strait to the window, install some dowels to it and have it hover a bit off the window and install an led strip behind it to make it glow, perhaps another color then ur box theme, i think that would look really sharp!

edit: or u could even black it out behind the logo so that led is only lighting the logo...

Hmm could work.

The cool thing about the perspex i used is the edges come alive under uv light and glows like mad...so with it being stuck on top of the existing window...it's going to stand out quite nicely...but that's just a 'hope' atm that it works out like that. If it doesn't I might give some of your ideas a shot.

Or actually I'll get some uv leds from the electronics shop, and stick it behind the logo









Thanks Treacherous


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
w00ts

I'll hopefully get the logos stuck onto the case by the end of the week...

Erm, what would be best to use to stick the logo on the window?

Thanks for all the great comments guys, you all rock!









Thin strips of 3m tape of the gods maybe? Jeez you got me on that, i have never put anything like that on the inside of a window. I cant wait to see how it turns out.

Hey does anyone fold here? Im looking to start or join a folding team here at OCN. I been folding for evga for awhile but i like this forum better.


----------



## kev_b

I never was happy with my UV green window so I have on order a new sheet of transparent Green plexiglass, I'm also thinking about cutting part of it to top the top of my graphic card as well.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


heres an idea, instead of sticking it strait to the window, install some dowels to it and have it hover a bit off the window and install an led strip behind it to make it glow, perhaps another color then ur box theme, i think that would look really sharp!

edit: or u could even black it out behind the logo so that led is only lighting the logo...


AWESOME Idea....







If you use metal dowels and then cut a 3mm x1 mm Notch towards the inside middle of the perspex then you could mount a small led inside each dowel to light the perspects from all four corners. Just a thought.


----------



## Enigma8750

use Four dots of super glue. One on each corner edge. Then lay the base flat horizontal and wait for 15 mins to dry. You only have one try to get it right though so make it count.

Or maybe another idea wound be to put a chrome tape backing on the back of the decal and then glue the chrome to the window from the outside.


----------



## raisethe3

@photonmoo- How far are you on modding the case? Damn, those fonts looks really good! Good job!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
w00ts

I'll hopefully get the logos stuck onto the case by the end of the week...

Erm, what would be best to use to stick the logo on the window?

Thanks for all the great comments guys, you all rock!









another idea... get some sheet metal or aluminum, cut it into some cool design and cut out a rectangle a little smaller then the logo... glue the edges or ur logo to the metal and srcew the metal into ur window, (and ud cut out the back so ur leds can shine through!!!) well thats what i would do anyways!














u know some cool flames or something of that sort


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


@photonmoo- How far are you on modding the case? Damn, those fonts looks really good! Good job!










I havn't gotten around to finishing it, but will hopefully soon.

Been spending my spare time playing Modern Warfare 2 with my brother in law on the ps3 and lol Modern Warfare 2 again on the 360 with the wifey.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


another idea... get some sheet metal or aluminum, cut it into some cool design and cut out a rectangle a little smaller then the logo... glue the edges or ur logo to the metal and srcew the metal into ur window, (and ud cut out the back so ur leds can shine through!!!) well thats what i would do anyways!














u know some cool flames or something of that sort










hehe, i's got so many ideas from myself and everyone else...it's going to be hard to decide. Damn you scout for being so cool and having so many modding options,
















I should find a way to stick the night vision goggles on the Scout, do some uber mod


----------



## Enigma8750

*Today we honor the Veteran's of our Country.*

They signed their name on the line
Saying that they would give the ultimate Sacrifice.
They paid with their Blood Sweat and Tears.
They watch in the night saying.
Tonight rest well. We will be here all night.
And if there be Enemy we will defend and Strike.









Thanks Men and Women for all you've done and do This Reps For you.









Air Force 1981-87


----------



## kev_b

For 13 families, Veterans Day will have added meaning for now on, my heart goes out to them. 
A special thanks goes out to current veterans defending freedom and the United States of America and a thank you to all my fellow past veterans who defended this great nation.

Air Force 1975


----------



## dkev

Gonna make some changes to my Scout next month. Less bling, more performance. AMD 550 will give way to a 965. 4ghz quad here we come. Dark Knight hsf will get pulled and a TRUE extreme will take its place. All the R4's will come out and replaced with 2 Slipstreams and 2 Xigis. My 4870 will get it's cooling upgraded to a Thermalright T-Rad. And the obnoxious thing that is my fan controller will get swapped with a Lamptron FC-4. Santa better come through this year or I'm stomping a mud puddle in his ass and walking it dry.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Gonna make some changes to my Scout next month. Less bling, more performance. AMD 550 will give way to a 965. 4ghz quad here we come. Dark Knight hsf will get pulled and a TRUE extreme will take its place. All the R4's will come out and replaced with 2 Slipstreams and 2 Xigis. My 4870 will get it's cooling upgraded to a Thermalright T-Rad. And the obnoxious thing that is my fan controller will get swapped with a Lamptron FC-4. Santa better come through this year or I'm stomping a mud puddle in his ass and walking it dry.

I'd suggest getting Megahalems over TRUE.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I'd suggest getting Megahalems over TRUE.

The Megs aren't much better then the TRUE but cost a lot more. I'll stick with Thermalright.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


The Megs aren't much better then the TRUE but cost a lot more. I'll stick with Thermalright.


You see this one, I wonder if it's any good.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


The Megs aren't much better then the TRUE but cost a lot more. I'll stick with Thermalright.


actually the megahalems and the true extreme aren't that far away in price and last I checked, the megahalems was cheaper. And the true has to be lapped to achieve good performance, the megahalems does not.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


You see this one, I wonder if it's any good.


hahaha IFX-14 much??








Hopefully prolimatech comes out with a heatsink like that, I would totally buy it!


----------



## dkev

That is amazing. The single review I found, did not put it up against the TRUE or the MEG. But it just came out last week. So well see. But for the range Im looking at, with fans, that is a pretty good price.


----------



## Enigma8750

I cant tell you if that new*** HOT *** Noctua NH-D14 Ultra Quiet CPU Cooler for (AM2, AM3, 775, 1366, 1156)- 4 Dual Heat-Pipes is good but I would buy it if I was looking for a cooler. The Copper and nickel alloy is the trues claim to fame and the noctua fans are great. Match that with a processor that doesnt get as hot as the old ones and you have a winning combo.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


actually the megahalems and the true extreme aren't that far away in price and last I checked, the megahalems was cheaper. And the true has to be lapped to achieve good performance, the megahalems does not.


Ya I guess your right about the price. Megs are about $6 more. But the TRUE does not have to be lapped to achieve better performance. All things considered, I'd say there about dead even. With the Megs though, you can use slower RPM fans. Which is obviously a plus. But man, I just don't think there's a cooler out there that touches the quality of a Noctua.


----------



## Enigma8750

There are faster and stronger but he d kev is right on with the fan rap. Noctua fans are some of the best engineered fans on the market. I just wished they werent so damned ugly.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


There are faster and stronger but he d kev is right on with the fan rap. Noctua fans are some of the best engineered fans on the market. I just wished they werent so damned ugly.


A lot of people think they are ugly. But I dig them. They are unique, and when you see one there is no mistaking who it's made by.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yes.. they definatly have brand recognition with out a doubt.

Here is their site if you are interested in all the products they have.


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Gonna make some changes to my Scout next month. Less bling, more performance. AMD 550 will give way to a 965. 4ghz quad here we come. Dark Knight hsf will get pulled and a TRUE extreme will take its place. All the R4's will come out and replaced with 2 Slipstreams and 2 Xigis. My 4870 will get it's cooling upgraded to a Thermalright T-Rad. And the obnoxious thing that is my fan controller will get swapped with a Lamptron FC-4. Santa better come through this year or I'm stomping a mud puddle in his ass and walking it dry.


Tested by a VERY reputable computer store in my hometown.










And last I heard the AM3 mounting for the TRUE makes your cooler end up looking like this.










With the Prolimatech bracket you can mount the HS in either direction. Its also really sturdy.


----------



## photonmoo

*sigh* some dude listed a True on ebay for $50 and it didn't sell...then he relisted it for $38







and someone else snapped it up before I could...total rudeness I say.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here are some good Pictures of that cooler that Kev b was talking about.



















I realize this is no true but I bet this gets the job done.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oxymorosis* 
Tested by a VERY reputable computer store in my hometown.










And last I heard the AM3 mounting for the TRUE makes your cooler end up looking like this.










With the Prolimatech bracket you can mount the HS in either direction. Its also really sturdy.

REV. C allows you to mount it in any direction on an AM3 board. My Dark Knight on the other hand does look like that.







And Hardocp has the TRUE out performing the Meg and their review method is the best there is. But like I said, there practically identical, so it's not worth debating it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oxymorosis* 
Tested by a VERY reputable computer store in my hometown.










And last I heard the AM3 mounting for the TRUE makes your cooler end up looking like this.










With the Prolimatech bracket you can mount the HS in either direction. Its also really sturdy.

Man oh man that is a Massive Cooler. Is that the TRue.


----------



## dkev

ya


----------



## Enigma8750

I have never seen one in person or mounted that way. That thing is SICK huge. No wonder it gets such ratings it is in a class by itself.


----------



## Enigma8750

SO Photonmoo

Have you descided how your going to mount that Logo you had made.


----------



## dkev

That noctua is even bigger. A lot of the 120 tower hsf mount north to south on amd boards. The cooler companies are just now coming out with revisions to get them turned East to West. Personally, when you get hsf that big, bolting them to the board is the only way to go. The clips work ok, but I wouldn't trust them if you had to transport your rig for some reason.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
SO Photonmoo

Have you descided how your going to mount that Logo you had made.

Probably a clear glue or something for the side window and or double sided tape for the front bezels.

I'm probably going to go with sticking some uv leds behind the logo, or I might just demantle a few 10cm cathodes and stick them behind that.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

does anyone know what the cpu fan is??? i want one!


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow.. have you given anythought to some of Treacherous Intellegence ideas. I thought the metal would be the trick.

Hey what about a metal 15 cm band that goes across the window horizontally and then run your lighting wires behind it. Maybe that 3m super tape to the metal and then the plexi. And then channel your wires between a tape gap behind the metal and a small hole to bring the Leds out. OR four or five slits that are 2mm x 30 cm in a step pattern and mount a Cold cathode behind the whole thing and let the light come through the slits...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
does anyone know what the cpu fan is??? i want one!









*** NEW *** Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja II Rev "B" 6-Heatpipe CPU Cooler - Sleeved










Click for Product Images $39.95
Model: SCNJ-2100

Product Details:
The Scythe Ninja II Rev. B is back and now supports the latest Intel Core i7 Socket 1366 processors! With increasing demand for "silent" CPU Cooler for the latest "hot" processor, SCNJ-2100P Scythe Ninja II Rev B CPU Cooler would be an ideal solution for your silent PC project! The new "Rev.B" version comes Easy installation clip solution and includes a silent but powerful 120mm fan.
Features:

•Universal socket cooler ninja II - 1366 All Models!
1366 except for adding the clip socket is inherited from the previous version.
•Intel / AMD multi-socket support!
•The ORIJINARU 12cm Quiet Fan KAZE-JYUNI's included!
Enhance the amount of wind with unique blade, low rotation fan design. CPU cooling quietly powerful!
•Grease included.
•US installation manual included.
•RoHS environment-friendly products.
Specifications:

•Illustrated Size
116 Ã- 116 Ã- height 152mm (body cooler)
120 Ã- 120 Ã- thickness 25mm (fans included)
•Fan speed: 1000rpm Â± 10%
•Amount of wind noise: Up 52.9CFM/20.5dBA
•Bearing: Sleeve Bearing
•CPU support
intel P4 socket 478/775/1366
AMD Socket 754/939/940/AM2/AM2 + / AM3
•Pipe: 6mm diameter Ã- 6 book
Weight: 705g (body only), 115g (Fan included)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25671


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
does anyone know what the cpu fan is??? i want one!









Looks like a Scythe Ninja Mini Rev B to me...I could be mistaken though.

Nopes, I just double checked...not the ninja mini


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Wow.. have you given anythought to some of Treacherous Intellegence ideas. I thought the metal would be the trick.

Hey what about a metal 15 cm band that goes across the window horizontally and then run your lighting wires behind it. Maybe that 3m super tape to the metal and then the plexi. And then channel your wires between a tape gap behind the metal and a small hole to bring the Leds out. OR four or five slits that are 2mm x 30 cm in a step pattern and mount a Cold cathode behind the whole thing and let the light come through the slits...

I have Treacherous's ideas on standby...







I probably might go with a mixture of all the ideas...









Your idea could work, but i'd avoid using metal...i'd prefer just plexi on plexi.

I could always just use a little uv led with a little watch battery. The auto stores sell little similar keychains, might just get a few and try that out as well.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I have Treacherous's ideas on standby...







I probably might go with a mixture of all the ideas...









Your idea could work, but i'd avoid using metal...i'd prefer just plexi on plexi.

I could always just use a little uv led with a little watch battery. The auto stores sell little similar keychains, might just get a few and try that out as well.

its cool, im just here to help u scratch ur head! im going to be thinking myself tomorrow, gots lots of new parts coming in!!! scout is going ALL BLU









EDIT**** and im going to do some more cable management, going to cut in some hide aways and got some extentions coming in!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
its cool, im just here to help u scratch ur head! im going to be thinking myself tomorrow, gots lots of new parts coming in!!! scout is going ALL BLU









You know appreciate it man! i love getting everyone elses ideas.

I'm still oo'ing and ah'ing about what to do exactly, i'm indecisive :S

Keep at it Treacherous, extensions made my life much easier...well the extended extensions did in the end







, just pull, poke, hide, stretch, cut, snip, solder, tie...bla bla bla bla till you're satisfied.


----------



## photonmoo

I's off for now, gotta go to cricket and then go around the wifey at work









Might start on the logo modding tomorrow...


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


You know appreciate it man! i love getting everyone elses ideas.

I'm still oo'ing and ah'ing about what to do exactly, i'm indecisive :S

Keep at it Treacherous, extensions made my life much easier...well the extended extensions did in the end







, just pull, poke, hide, stretch, cut, snip, solder, tie...bla bla bla bla till you're satisfied.










well u could go all out or keep it simple....


----------



## Enigma8750

xiggy comes out with a Storm Scout box of thier own.. Check it out.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
xiggy comes out with a Storm Scout box of thier own.. Check it out.










yeah, looks like everyone is going that route.... now if they updated the cm storm sniper... they need to update the scout!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
well u could go all out or keep it simple....










I recognise that work.. That boy has a lot of toys to play with.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
yeah, looks like everyone is going that route.... now if they updated the cm storm sniper... they need to update the scout!!!




















Ugly Axxed window though.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









Ugly Axxed window though.










Dang i like that case, but that's a fail on the window. Its 20$ cheaper than the scout lol. Would be an awesome case to mod the **** out of though. Thanks for bringing that up, i would have overlooked it.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Dang i like that case, but that's a fail on the window. Its 20$ cheaper than the scout lol. Would be an awesome case to mod the **** out of though. Thanks for bringing that up, i would have overlooked it.

I like the window. Fan placement is junk though.


----------



## Enigma8750

Let it be Known to all Scouts

Dkev has the official 550 speed record on air.

The Other Two Guys Are Water Cooling Boys so they have a slight advantage on high voltage but if you look at the scores there is not that much difference.

*DKev... you are awarded the Marksmanship award for superior Overclocking Score of 4.118 Ghz @ 1.48 VDC Core on a Gigabyte 785 GX Board
Dark Knight Cooler*










*Let it also be known that Oxymorosis**
has unlocked all four cores on his 550
dually and has achieved a Clock of 3708 on air
and unlocked two hidden cores
That is an amazing achievement.*
*He was able to clock 4 cores on a dually to 3.708 Ghz. With a blazing 1648 Mem Clk. @1.488
With his Gigabyte 770 chipset.
*









Great work Guys. You Make us look Good!
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...-550-club.html


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Let it be Known to all Scouts

Dkev has the official 550 speed record on air.

The Other Two Guys Are Water Cooling Boys so they have a slight advantage on high voltage but if you look at the scores there is not that much difference.

*DKev... you are awarded the Marksmanship award for superior Overclocking Score of 4.118 Ghz @ 1.48 VDC Core on a Gigabyte 785 GX Board
Dark Knight Cooler*










*Let it also be known that Oxymorosis**
has unlocked all four cores on his 550
dually and has achieved a Clock of 3708 on air
and unlocked two hidden cores
That is an amazing achievement.*
*He was able to clock 4 cores on a dually to 3.708 Ghz. With a blazing 1648 Mem Clk. @1.488
With his Gigabyte 770 chipset.
*









Great work Guys. You Make us look Good!
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...-550-club.html










buhahah. Thanks Enigma!


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
yeah, looks like everyone is going that route.... now if they updated the cm storm sniper... they need to update the scout!!!










Yeah, the new sniper looks so sweet! I just hope the new nvidia cards fit, or I might have to become a sniper


----------



## dkev

Ehh I'm not diggin on the Sniper too much. One case I am more then tempted to try is the Panzerbox. Now that's a case with airflow.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Ehh I'm not diggin on the Sniper too much. One case I am more then tempted to try is the Panzerbox. Now that's a case with airflow.

The panzerbox is nice but since the PSU mounts vertically, it doesn't allow clearance for large, aftermarket GPU coolers. And cable management won't be too good. Those were my reasons for getting my old Storm Scout over it.


----------



## lardo5150

Hey guys, I have a question.
I have this case and I am wondering about the coolermaster PSU I have.
Right now the cables are on the right side of the case (not againts the motherboard) with the fan facing up. Would it cause any type of harm if I turned the PSU around, so that the fan is facing down?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lardo5150*


Hey guys, I have a question.
I have this case and I am wondering about the coolermaster PSU I have.
Right now the cables are on the right side of the case (not againts the motherboard) with the fan facing up. Would it cause any type of harm if I turned the PSU around, so that the fan is facing down?


It whopuld do no harm at all, alot of the folks here goes that way, me myself aswell


----------



## lardo5150

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


It whopuld do no harm at all, alot of the folks here goes that way, me myself aswell


There will not be an issue with pushing heat out with that little space between the case and the floor?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lardo5150*


There will not be an issue with pushing heat out with that little space between the case and the floor?


The fan sucks air into the PSU and blows it out the Perforated area on the back, and when mounted fan down it takes air in from the precut hole with an airfilter on the floor


----------



## Enigma8750

Mine is backwards too.. there is enough air flow at the top to not worry about the temps coming from the PSU which is very little unless your running it at 90 Load or more.


----------



## dkev

I turned mine around with the fan facing up. And my system temp increased by about 5 degrees. I think it is sucking in a lot of the air my side panel fan is bringing in.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
The panzerbox is nice but since the PSU mounts vertically, it doesn't allow clearance for large, aftermarket GPU coolers. And cable management won't be too good. Those were my reasons for getting my old Storm Scout over it.

Ya that is true. But as far as cable management, it's nothing a dremel can't fix.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I turned mine around with the fan facing up. And my system temp increased by about 5 degrees. I think it is sucking in a lot of the air my side panel fan is bringing in.

Oh dang i might have to turn mine around to check the difference in case temp. I didnt know it made that much of a difference.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Oh dang i might have to turn mine around to check the difference in case temp. I didnt know it made that much of a difference.


Ya me either. But the intake fan on my PSU is 140mm and my side panel intake fan sits right above it.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Ya that is true. But as far as cable management, it's nothing a dremel can't fix.


Well.....The Panzerbox has a removable motherboard tray and has next to no clearance between the motherboard tray and the right side panel. And....doing cable management in there wouldn't look good because of PSU placement. It's still a great case regardless.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Ya me either. But the intake fan on my PSU is 140mm and my side panel intake fan sits right above it.


I flipped mine around too. It didn't drop 5c but I was cooler, more noticably in high temp situations. I was playing assassins creed earlier and it dropped my average temp in game from about 65 to 60 which is pretty good. And it's really going to help when I decide to put 2 gpu's in there because one of the gpu's would be hanging right over the power supply. Thanks for the tip dkev!


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Well.....The Panzerbox has a removable motherboard tray and has next to no clearance between the motherboard tray and the right side panel. And....doing cable management in there wouldn't look good because of PSU placement. It's still a great case regardless.

Well maybe in the next revision they will add some cable management.


----------



## Enigma8750

I looked at the Panzer article. For a Cheap crappy NZXT case it had a lot of features and was well thought out. The Idea of them putting enough room on the top for a radiator was a stunner for me. NZXT has always had really pretty Cases, but they have always been in the ultra Cheapo quality department. I am not saying this with this case though. I thought the vented slot covers and the finger screws holding them was something that the New Version of the Scout should have. Also the access to the Cpu from the back is a good thing but the Xigmatec Beats it in the Wire management Department but that window needs a Dremmel. the Lian Li Dragon lord has also surpassed the scout in the Quality dept. but I still think that the Scouts Jerry can look is familiar and nice. The window Shape is great. All of them have learned that the Scout is a benchmark to try to achieve. Front access to USB and E Sata. as well as sound jacks. Lots of air flow and a medium foot print. They all have the winning edge on some but the Scout is the Forefather of all that is coming after it. There must be something to the Scout that has the other case makers tring to make a better one. I think it is because the Scout Rules.

Enigma


----------



## JDMfanatic

Ok, so I finally got around to trying to make the cables neater on this case.

Everything is half-decent, EXCEPT for my 24 pin and my 8 pin! Anyone have any tips to sneak the 8 pin or 24 pin around?

Pictures of my current wiring (I know it kinda sucks, first time trying this out):









And I'm not the only guy that has to completely force/jam on my back panel after you're done with cable management?


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I looked at the Panzer article. For a Cheap crappy NZXT case it had a lot of features and was well thought out. The Idea of them putting enough room on the top for a radiator was a stunner for me. NZXT has always had really pretty Cases, but they have always been in the ultra Cheapo quality department. I am not saying this with this case though. I thought the vented slot covers and the finger screws holding them was something that the New Version of the Scout should have. Also the access to the Cpu from the back is a good thing but the Xigmatec Beats it in the Wire management Department but that window needs a Dremmel. the Lian Li Dragon lord has also surpassed the scout in the Quality dept. but I still think that the Scouts Jerry can look is familiar and nice. The window Shape is great. All of them have learned that the Scout is a benchmark to try to achieve. Front access to USB and E Sata. as well as sound jacks. Lots of air flow and a medium foot print. They all have the winning edge on some but the Scout is the Forefather of all that is coming after it. There must be something to the Scout that has the other case makers tring to make a better one. I think it is because the Scout Rules.

Enigma











I agree 100%. I made some minor fan changes to quiet my pc down. Re installed the 140 in front of the drive bay. Since it is relegated to keeping my hdd cool It's a good spot for it. With the perf. steel, the R4's are too noisy in lower front and standard exhaust port. So I installed a lower RPM CM fan on the back exhaust. Left the R4's on the side panel and the 5.25 bay. Really helped quiet it down with fans at full RPM. So I may put a 140 with decent cfm in the 5.25. I am also contemplating putting one on the side panel. Ill have to make the blow hole bigger obviously. 
These are the fans I am looking at. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26378

I am still deciding if I want to upgrade my DK hsf. I will change my mind a dozen times from now to next month. Welcome to my world.









On another note, a poor sap on another thread is trying to oc his AMD 965 with this









Needless to say he is having a hard go of it. God bless him.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


Ok, so I finally got around to trying to make the cables neater on this case.

Everything is half-decent, EXCEPT for my 24 pin and my 8 pin! Anyone have any tips to sneak the 8 pin or 24 pin around?

Pictures of my current wiring (I know it kinda sucks, first time trying this out):

And I'm not the only guy that has to completely force/jam on my back panel after you're done with cable management?


I have the same PSU as you and before I modded mine, I had a Storm Scout so I know for a fact that you can fit the 8 pin wire behind the motherboard tray and through the CPU HSF retention bracket hole. However...to make it fit, you'll need to remove the top fan and motherboard then put the top fan back in after it's plugged in. Also, I managed to squeeze my 24 pin power through the top hole where all of the front I/O wires go through. My side panel was kind of hard to get back on the first time but I got used to it quickly and learned how to do it


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


Ok, so I finally got around to trying to make the cables neater on this case.

Everything is half-decent, EXCEPT for my 24 pin and my 8 pin! Anyone have any tips to sneak the 8 pin or 24 pin around?

Pictures of my current wiring (I know it kinda sucks, first time trying this out):









And I'm not the only guy that has to completely force/jam on my back panel after you're done with cable management?


You can probably run the 24pin and 8/4pin around the back of the motherboard and see if it reaches.

Also you can run the 8/4pin under the graphics card.

The back of my motherboard is chocker block full of cables and takes a lot of pressure and effort to close the side panel























But if no one can see it and looks nice and pretty from the front, it's all good









The back of mine


















The front


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

isn't it just the best feeling to get home and have a bunch of goodies waiting 4 u!!! new egg rocks!










guess its time to tear her down, remodel and build her back up! ill keep u guys posted!


----------



## JDMfanatic

8 pin isnt long enough to go under my graphics card, may grab a longer extension and try to route it behind the motherboard.
24 pin, even it its long enough the back panel definitely wont be able to close with that







im thinking of drilling some extra holes in this case.

*Treacherous Intellect*

Nice stuff ! newegg is the bomb, fast shipping great stuff. always take my business to them!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
isn't it just the best feeling to get home and have a bunch of goodies waiting 4 u!!! new egg rocks!










guess its time to tear her down, remodel and build her back up! ill keep u guys posted!

Nice man, it's totally awesome when new stuff arrives. You feel like a little kid all over again









Looks like you got yourself a little sweet buy there. It's going to pimp the scout out even more, w00ts.

Have fun dude, and indeedles keep us posted


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
You can probably run the 24pin and 8/4pin around the back of the motherboard and see if it reaches.

Also you can run the 8/4pin under the graphics card.

The back of my motherboard is chocker block full of cables and takes a lot of pressure and effort to close the side panel























But if no one can see it and looks nice and pretty from the front, it's all good









The back of mine


















The front



























THAT is impressive cable manegment.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
8 pin isnt long enough to go under my graphics card, may grab a longer extension and try to route it behind the motherboard.
24 pin, even it its long enough the back panel definitely wont be able to close with that







im thinking of drilling some extra holes in this case.

*Treacherous Intellect*

Nice stuff ! newegg is the bomb, fast shipping great stuff. always take my business to them!

Maybe get a 8pin and 24pin extensions. Then you can route both of them behind the motherboard. The 24pin should be able to fit around the back, will take a bit of effort initially to close the side panel, but should be good after that







just keep persevering JDM





















, you can do it!!!!


----------



## JDMfanatic

Can you even push your back panel in all the way with so many cables? WHAT?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
Can you even push your back panel in all the way with so many cables? WHAT?

Hehe, it's been flattened so many times, it closes quite easily now


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
THAT is impressive cable manegment.











I wanna clean up the highlighted areas still.

I've done the Graphics Cards 2x 6pin cables, they're been sleeved black and kept together.

The top thick cable I want to route from the front i/o panel down the side and out of sight.

I'll have to enlarge the hole I cut in the side of the psu, so none of the cables are visible.

And I have to resleeve the 4 pin power connector and fans as well.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Wow, that is crazy, I will try again when I have more time!


----------



## photonmoo

It's probably best to do it in moderation, it's taken me probably 3 months to do mine (not in one go, just period changes here and there)


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
You can probably run the 24pin and 8/4pin around the back of the motherboard and see if it reaches.

Also you can run the 8/4pin under the graphics card.

The back of my motherboard is chocker block full of cables and takes a lot of pressure and effort to close the side panel























But if no one can see it and looks nice and pretty from the front, it's all good









The back of mine


















The front




























That is such a tight looking Case. I love it. Great job on it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
isn't it just the best feeling to get home and have a bunch of goodies waiting 4 u!!! new egg rocks!










guess its time to tear her down, remodel and build her back up! ill keep u guys posted!


Treach... this is one mod that I am really looking forward to seeing and Please airbrush something on that case. If you do.. We are gonna get you the Mod of the MONTH.. Take lots of digital picts.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
8 pin isnt long enough to go under my graphics card, may grab a longer extension and try to route it behind the motherboard.
24 pin, even it its long enough the back panel definitely wont be able to close with that







im thinking of drilling some extra holes in this case.

*Treacherous Intellect*

Nice stuff ! newegg is the bomb, fast shipping great stuff. always take my business to them!

I know it sounds scary but cut the wires at about 4 inches from the plug and extend your wires by 5 inchs using the same color wires. Each color means a certain voltage and then run it behind the board. Thats the only problem that I see and that's a easy fix.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I agree 100%. I made some minor fan changes to quiet my pc down. Re installed the 140 in front of the drive bay. Since it is relegated to keeping my hdd cool It's a good spot for it. With the perf. steel, the R4's are too noisy in lower front and standard exhaust port. So I installed a lower RPM CM fan on the back exhaust. Left the R4's on the side panel and the 5.25 bay. Really helped quiet it down with fans at full RPM. So I may put a 140 with decent cfm in the 5.25. I am also contemplating putting one on the side panel. Ill have to make the blow hole bigger obviously.
These are the fans I am looking at. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26378

I am still deciding if I want to upgrade my DK hsf. I will change my mind a dozen times from now to next month. Welcome to my world.









On another note, a poor sap on another thread is trying to oc his AMD 965 with this









Needless to say he is having a hard go of it. God bless him.


When he gets to 95C Sell. LOL


----------



## JDMfanatic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I know it sounds scary but cut the wires at about 4 inches from the plug and extend your wires by 5 inchs using the same color wires. Each color means a certain voltage and then run it behind the board. Thats the only problem that I see and that's a easy fix.

Huh






















I think I'll just buy an extender


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:










Nice job on cable management


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

OK... Mods done!!! or i guess an upgrade







im going to put a few pix up so please dont get mad... its not a work log, im just so proud of myself
















ok so ripped her apart and i must say she looks pretty!









i did some cable management... now i know that it doesnt look as good as most of urs... but the back closes as if nothing is back there!









INSIDE AND ALL BACK TOGETHER







i replaced all the fans, added a 3 light led in the front and a led bar to the hdd cage... originally i put 2 light bars in there, but when i started putting it back together my GTX 260 wouldnt go back in. honestly im kinda glad it had to come out... you will see what im talking about shortly







also added a fan controller in the front and the new psu u seen in my earlier pix was for my other pc, not this build







oh and that extension cable... LOVIN' IT!!! (im also planing on getting some mesh or filter to cover up the HDD Cage... i can see wires!) oh and i had to remove a quick release... the fan controller wouldnt stay put, so i had to screw it down...

















OK For The Time Being, Iv Renamed This Build... *Midnite Bluz* you'll see why!


































without bar light on...










Yes gorgeous i know







this thing is bright!!! damn near lights up my whole room. i can only imagine what it would look like with 2 of those bars in there







i feel like a bug looking at it... just get mesmerized. lol oh and i almost forgot... i added a lil bling bling!

















hope u enjoy!!!









Edit*** i still got 2 80mm fans i was going to add to the window, im contemplating it now cause it looks so sexy and a can see all my components... + my box stays pretty cool so i really dont need them, but we'll see! ill keep u posted.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Treach... this is one mod that I am really looking forward to seeing and Please airbrush something on that case. If you do.. We are gonna get you the Mod of the MONTH.. Take lots of digital picts.

mod of the month... that would be nice! im not sure if im going to airbrush it just yet... haven't came up with a design that i want as its final, for the time being im either going to just give it a simple spray or get some vinyl made for it... still thinking on it


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
OK... Mods done!!! or i guess an upgrade







im going to put a few pix up so please dont get mad... its not a work log, im just so proud of myself
















ok so ripped her apart and i must say she looks pretty!









i did some cable management... now i know that it doesnt look as good as most of urs... but the back closes as if nothing is back there!









INSIDE AND ALL BACK TOGETHER







i replaced all the fans, added a 3 light led in the front and a led bar to the hdd cage... originally i put 2 light bars in there, but when i started putting it back together my GTX 260 wouldnt go back in. honestly im kinda glad it had to come out... you will see what im talking about shortly







also added a fan controller in the front and the new psu u seen in my earlier pix was for my other pc, not this build







oh and that extension cable... LOVIN' IT!!! (im also planing on getting some mesh or filter to cover up the HDD Cage... i can see wires!) oh and i had to remove a quick release... the fan controller wouldnt stay put, so i had to screw it down...

















OK For The Time Being, Iv Renamed This Build... *Midnite Bluz* you'll see why!


































without bar light on...










Yes gorgeous i know







this thing is bright!!! damn near lights up my whole room. i can only imagine what it would look like with 2 of those bars in there







i feel like a bug looking at it... just get mesmerized. lol oh and i almost forgot... i added a lil bling bling!

















hope u enjoy!!!









Edit*** i still got 2 80mm fans i was going to add to the window, im contemplating it now cause it looks so sexy and a can see all my components... + my box stays pretty cool so i really dont need them, but we'll see! ill keep u posted.

Sweet as dude! looks funky. Rep for you


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
OK... Mods done!!! or i guess an upgrade







im going to put a few pix up so please dont get mad... its not a work log, im just so proud of myself
















ok so ripped her apart and i must say she looks pretty!

i did some cable management... now i know that it doesnt look as good as most of urs... but the back closes as if nothing is back there!

INSIDE AND ALL BACK TOGETHER







i replaced all the fans, added a 3 light led in the front and a led bar to the hdd cage... originally i put 2 light bars in there, but when i started putting it back together my GTX 260 wouldnt go back in. honestly im kinda glad it had to come out... you will see what im talking about shortly







also added a fan controller in the front and the new psu u seen in my earlier pix was for my other pc, not this build







oh and that extension cable... LOVIN' IT!!! (im also planing on getting some mesh or filter to cover up the HDD Cage... i can see wires!) oh and i had to remove a quick release... the fan controller wouldnt stay put, so i had to screw it down...

without bar light on...

Yes gorgeous i know







this thing is bright!!! damn near lights up my whole room. i can only imagine what it would look like with 2 of those bars in there







i feel like a bug looking at it... just get mesmerized. lol oh and i almost forgot... i added a lil bling bling!

hope u enjoy!!!









Edit*** i still got 2 80mm fans i was going to add to the window, im contemplating it now cause it looks so sexy and a can see all my components... + my box stays pretty cool so i really dont need them, but we'll see! ill keep u posted.

Woot, looks nice! How are you liking that fan controller hehe. Rep up


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
OK... Mods done!!! or i guess an upgrade







im going to put a few pix up so please dont get mad... its not a work log, im just so proud of myself
















ok so ripped her apart and i must say she looks pretty!

i did some cable management... now i know that it doesnt look as good as most of urs... but the back closes as if nothing is back there!


Must say looks very nice indeed, well done!


----------



## Enigma8750

Treach.. I had the same thing with my tube down the middle. I ended up moving it to the back of the case up and down close to the back corner. Check that placement and see if it worx for you.








BTW.. Nice Job Treach. And about painting the case. your thinking to much. Just make a picture of a blonde woman scout in some camo and a dawn background behind her with some mountains in the back.


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
REV. C allows you to mount it in any direction on an AM3 board. My Dark Knight on the other hand does look like that.







And Hardocp has the TRUE out performing the Meg and their review method is the best there is. But like I said, there practically identical, so it's not worth debating it.

Cool. Didn't post to start an argument, just presenting the information as I saw it. Clearly some of it is out of date. I'm sure the TRUE will serve you well


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oxymorosis* 
Cool. Didn't post to start an argument, just presenting the information as I saw it. Clearly some of it is out of date. I'm sure the TRUE will serve you well









If I decide to get it. I may make some other changes instead. I'm actually pretty happy with my DK.


----------



## Enigma8750

You can't loose with either cooler

Dark Knight
TermalRight True copper and True Regular
1283 Xigmatek
Pro Mega Halen.. Rock on dude...
Cooler Master V8


----------



## JDMfanatic

cable management is nice, good stuff, planning to route the 8 pin through the back soon, is there a way i can put it through the hole on top of the motherboard? or would that be way too hard?


----------



## dkev

So I have settled on what upgrades I am going to get. Gonna go with a Gigabyte EVO DDR3 board. GSkill DDR3, and a second Saphire HD 4870 for XFire.
I'm going to stick with my DK and my AMD 550. Most games, at least the ones I play, are not threaded for quad cores. So higher clock speeds provide a greater benefit. I am not convinced I have reached my OC wall with this cpu. I think my current DD2 is limiting me. CPU temps are the main reason I think this. Under full load, my cpu never gets hotter then 35c. Thats with the fans throttled down by the mobo. Now for a 1ghz OC that is a phenomenal temp. So realistically, with DDR3, I am hoping 4.3 ghz is obtainable. Also, I am gonna put a slipstream on the window and a Thermalright 140mm fan in the 5.25 bay. This should allow me to eliminate the need for a fan controller. I'm also gonna install a new CPU heatsink mount so I can turn my DK to a standard orientation.


----------



## Behemoth777

hey guys,
I just got my red led tricool from antec in and I put it into my front bay with that fan filter and it looks awesome! Tell me what you think! oh and enigma, I'm not sure if I was supposed to do it this way but can you put the first pic I post as my system pic on the first page? Thanks!


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You can't loose with either cooler

Dark Knight
TermalRight True copper and True Regular
1283 Xigmatek
Pro Mega Halen.. Rock on dude...
Cooler Master V8

the v8 is a terrible heatsink for the price. For the same price and in some cases less you could get a true or a megahalems and way out perform it. You do have to buy additional fans for those two, but that's not always a bad thing









oh and you forgot the mugen 2! the best price to performance cpu cooler on the market!


----------



## Enigma8750

Hope you don't mind Behemoth but I cleaned it up alittle bit so you could see more of the case. Here it is. If you don't like it let me know and I will put it as you have it above.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hope you don't mind Behemoth but I cleaned it up alittle bit so you could see more of the case. Here it is. If you don't like it let me know and I will put it as you have it above.









What is that fan mount on the 5.25 bay? That looks awesome.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hope you don't mind Behemoth but I cleaned it up alittle bit so you could see more of the case. Here it is. If you don't like it let me know and I will put it as you have it above.









Yeah dude, that looks great! A little fuzzier than the original though, it there anyway to take that fuzziness out?

Edit: nevermind, it looks good. Thanks enigma!


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


What is that fan mount on the 5.25 bay? That looks awesome.


The fan mount is from mountain mods and the filter is from frozencpu.com.

here's the fan mount: http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain...unt-p-405.html

and here's the filter: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/26...an_Filter.html

and thanks!!!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Woot, looks nice! How are you liking that fan controller hehe. Rep up









thanks, im loving the fan cooler.... only prob with is... dosent control my 140mm fans









does anyone know if there are any 140mm fans that can be controlled???


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


What is that fan mount on the 5.25 bay? That looks awesome.


Looks like the mount from Mountain Mods 
Somebody beat me to it.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

WHAT THE DEUCE!!!







:swearing: ok so i built this awesome gaming rig... for the purpose of, hmmm playing games... yeah so, i have every gaming system there is but im trying to use my PC to its full potential... so i go and buy modern warfare 2 for the PC like a dumb ass when i could have got it 4 the ps3...







seriously, why would u make a game in this day and age that isn't compatible with PC gaming controllers, i mean come on... who still plays games with their keyboards???? Im irritated now! we're close to 2010 and they still treat us like cave men... step ur game up :swearing: before I







YOU!!!! man this really sucks.... (cause i suck at game on the keyboard







)

guess im going to have to sit back and watch Zombieland on the plasma tonight, i suppose i can get my butt handed to me on the game in the morning...


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
WHAT THE DEUCE!!!







:swearing: ok so i built this awesome gaming rig... for the purpose of, hmmm playing games... yeah so, i have every gaming system there is but im trying to use my PC to its full potential... so i go and buy modern warfare 2 for the PC like a dumb ass when i could have got it 4 the ps3...







seriously, why would u make a game in this day and age that isn't compatible with PC gaming controllers, i mean come on... who still plays games with their keyboards???? Im irritated now! we're close to 2010 and they still treat us like cave men... step ur game up :swearing: before I







YOU!!!! man this really sucks.... (cause i suck at game on the keyboard







)

guess im going to have to sit back and watch Zombieland on the plasma tonight, i suppose i can get my butt handed to me on the game in the morning...

I prefer keyboard and mouse over controllers for shooters. Just me though....


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I prefer keyboard and mouse over controllers for shooters. Just me though....


I agree, If I'd wanted to play with a control I'd just gone out and bought a 360 or sumtin for like 1/3 of the price of my PC


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I prefer keyboard and mouse over controllers for shooters. Just me though....

I agree, I much prefer mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Looks like the mount from Mountain Mods
Somebody beat me to it.









hahaha your the person I heard from it about in the first place









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
WHAT THE DEUCE!!!







:swearing: ok so i built this awesome gaming rig... for the purpose of, hmmm playing games... yeah so, i have every gaming system there is but im trying to use my PC to its full potential... so i go and buy modern warfare 2 for the PC like a dumb ass when i could have got it 4 the ps3...







seriously, why would u make a game in this day and age that isn't compatible with PC gaming controllers, i mean come on... who still plays games with their keyboards???? Im irritated now! we're close to 2010 and they still treat us like cave men... step ur game up :swearing: before I







YOU!!!! man this really sucks.... (cause i suck at game on the keyboard







)

guess im going to have to sit back and watch Zombieland on the plasma tonight, i suppose i can get my butt handed to me on the game in the morning...

I too prefere keyboard and mouse. I just feel like im more in control that way.


----------



## dkev

MW2 is friggin awesome on PC. I despise fps on game controllers. Give me a good gaming mouse, and I will stomp anyone on a controller.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

well its good to know that u guys are the ones that are kicking my butt online with ur keyboards, i thought we were a team...







lol. no seriously, iv just got into pc gaming so im sure in time id get pretty good. im just used to using game controller and i must say, its a difficult tranfer


----------



## Enigma8750

Want to know something sad? I haven't bought MW2 yet. That sucks.. Im waiting till I can buy it.. Had to pay taxes last month and still trying to get back to normal.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Want to know something sad? I haven't bought MW2 yet. That sucks.. Im waiting till I can buy it.. Had to pay taxes last month and still trying to get back to normal.


I feel your pain brother. Sometimes it's hell being a grown up.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Man..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


wear your colors proudly men.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

YEAH!!!!! lol, sorry just had to say something.... Dang its been quiet all day!


----------



## photonmoo

hehe, everyone is hungover still it seems


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Want to know something sad? I haven't bought MW2 yet. That sucks.. Im waiting till I can buy it.. Had to pay taxes last month and still trying to get back to normal.


I don't have it yet either! Wife says she is going to get it for me for Xmas so I just have to wait.

For those of you that have it, how is the multiplayer without dedicated servers? Not sure I like what I've read about the matchmaking to fill a game.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
well its good to know that u guys are the ones that are kicking my butt online with ur keyboards, i thought we were a team...







lol. no seriously, iv just got into pc gaming so im sure in time id get pretty good. im just used to using game controller and i must say, its a difficult tranfer









You dont use the xbox360 controller? They have a wireless and wired version for the pc. They work with the xbox360 as well.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BdBanshee* 
I don't have it yet either! Wife says she is going to get it for me for Xmas so I just have to wait.

For those of you that have it, how is the multiplayer without dedicated servers? Not sure I like what I've read about the matchmaking to fill a game.

It's ok I guess. Depends on what you play. I play free for all so my issues are only with that one. 8 v 8 is kinda weak. But with player hosting I can understand why. I hate that there is no hardcore for FFA. And it's total run and gun. The maps are too big and not enough players to really snipe and get a decent kill score. But the perks and kill streaks are sweet. I haven't had any latency issues so far.


----------



## photonmoo

I've decided to start with the logo mod, just i'm still not a 100% of what to use to stick it on with







have to see what's available here locally.





































I'm really happy with how it looks atm, let's hope it'll still look as good after I'm 'done' with it, hehe.









If you guys have any comments/suggestions/tips...let me know please.

I still have all your ideas which I'm going to incorporate (somehow) as well.

You all rock, thanks again.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I've decided to start with the logo mod, just i'm still not a 100% of what to use to stick it on with







have to see what's available here locally.





































I'm really happy with how it looks atm, let's hope it'll still look as good after I'm 'done' with it, hehe.









If you guys have any comments/suggestions/tips...let me know please.

I still have all your ideas which I'm going to incorporate (somehow) as well.

You all rock, thanks again.

That is going to the pimpness once its finished. Have you thought about 3m doublesided tape of the gods? You would be able to take it off if you needed to and it wouldnt damage the window or the logos. You could easily cut it into thin strips as well.


----------



## photonmoo

I was thinking double sided tape for that reason exactly









I've got 2 rolls of tape, but they're a bit thick, so I will have to get a thin one. I'll have a looksie to see if they sell 3m tape here in aussieland.

Once I get the uv leds and cathodes behind them, it's going to look mad as!!! w00ts.


----------



## Enigma8750

Oooh man.. that looks sooooo good PhotonMoo.. Wow.. I am highly impressed and now its time to enter it in a mod of month contest... Please. I will vote for it easy. Hey what about some really high striength Hot Glue with a Glue gun from the back of the one up front, thru the holes.

http://www.adhesive-solutions.net/


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Oooh man.. that looks sooooo good PhotonMoo.. Wow.. I am highly impressed and now its time to enter it in a mod of month contest... Please. I will vote for it easy. Hey what about some really high striength Hot Glue with a Glue gun from the back of the one up front, thru the holes.

http://www.adhesive-solutions.net/

Thankies uncle
















I dunno about mod of the month, suppose i'd have to do a bit more to the case, and personalize it just a tad bit more.

I can use the eye of the storm cut outs as a stencil now too







, might just spray some areas









I think I'm going to go with a clear double sided tape, or the 3m double sided tape. They have some here in Aus at Bunnings and Officeworks.

Will have to pick up some more uv leds, I only have 3 left


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Thankies uncle
















I dunno about mod of the month, suppose i'd have to do a bit more to the case, and personalize it just a tad bit more.

I can use the eye of the storm cut outs as a stencil now too







, might just spray some areas









I think I'm going to go with a clear double sided tape, or the 3m double sided tape. They have some here in Aus at Bunnings and Officeworks.

Will have to pick up some more uv leds, I only have 3 left









Your mod for sure has the WOW factor!








What ever you use to attach the acrylic to acrylic use clear, the grey 3M tape will change the color a bit, maybe even use a clear silicone adhisive, easy to remove to if you wanted to make any changes.

I wonder also what your front cover would look like if you do the red acrylic in the 2 front channels like I did my case.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Your mod for sure has the WOW factor!








What ever you use to attach the acrylic to acrylic use clear, the grey 3M tape will change the color a bit, maybe even use a clear silicone adhisive, easy to remove to if you wanted to make any changes.

I wonder also what your front cover would look like if you do the red acrylic in the 2 front channels like I did my case.









I likey, your nVidia build is total sex! and I love the acrylic strips down the front, I'll have to get more uv red because I doubt i'll have enough left to do that. What's the dimensions of the acrylic you have in the front channels? I'll probably go on what you did as it came out perfect.

I'll def use a clear tape or glue...don't want it to change colour like you said.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I've decided to start with the logo mod, just i'm still not a 100% of what to use to stick it on with







have to see what's available here locally.










I'm really happy with how it looks atm, let's hope it'll still look as good after I'm 'done' with it, hehe.









If you guys have any comments/suggestions/tips...let me know please.

I still have all your ideas which I'm going to incorporate (somehow) as well.

You all rock, thanks again.

Nice that stuff looks great! they did a great job on the logos... well i was hoping i was the only one busy today, guess not... but now i fell kinda bad posting my progress compared to urs! lol its all good, im still going to post 4 u guys! rep up BTW


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 







I likey, your nVidia build is total sex! and I love the acrylic strips down the front, I'll have to get more uv red because I doubt i'll have enough left to do that. What's the dimensions of the acrylic you have in the front channels? I'll probably go on what you did as it came out perfect.

I'll def use a clear tape or glue...don't want it to change colour like you said.

Looking Awesome!
You should be able to get some Clear doubled sided tape at Mitre10 or local hardware store, also some NewsAgents also have some nice Thin Clear DS tape too!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

So got home tonight and started to think about adding my fans to my window










yes this is me thinking, scary i know and thats my brothers chair... lol, anywho i wasnt sure if i was wanting to do the mod cause i think the case looks perfect just as is










but after a beer or two i got a little motivation and figured if i didnt like it, i could always redo it!








so off to the garage... mapped everything out, taped it all up and clamped it all down... on to the PNR

































yes they use these for doorknobs... i have to work with what iv got! lol









so finally finished cutting, sanding and putting window back together! (i just hope the fans fit!!?)










Like a glove!!! i havent got any fan grills yet, so i used the ones that came with the ones i bought, they will be changed out soon



































and light up!


















overall i think the outcome came out great! plus everything on and in my pc have dropped 5-10 degrees!!! gotta love that!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


Nice that stuff looks great! they did a great job on the logos... well i was hoping i was the only one busy today, guess not... but now i fell kinda bad posting my progress compared to urs! lol its all good, im still going to post 4 u guys! rep up BTW










Thankies
















You did a good job on the fan holes, they look clean as!

Be a good boy and put the fork down now









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Looking Awesome!
You should be able to get some Clear doubled sided tape at Mitre10 or local hardware store, also some NewsAgents also have some nice Thin Clear DS tape too!


I was going to hit up Bunnings and Officeworks tomorrow hopefully. I dunno where the nearest Mitre10 is lol


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Thankies
















You did a good job on the fan holes, they look clean as!

Be a good boy and put the fork down now









I was going to hit up Bunnings and Officeworks tomorrow hopefully. I dunno where the nearest Mitre10 is lol


lol, thanks... and u know i cant think without my fork! and just so u know... those holes were a pain! but they came out great. i went with two 80mm fams so that they wouldnt be touching my cpu fan! now i just need some grills


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


lol, thanks... and u know i cant think without my fork! and just so u know... those holes were a pain! but they came out great. i went with two 80mm fams so that they wouldnt be touching my cpu fan! now i just need some grills










You should use some funky flame grills







some girly ones









I got these two, used to have the flame under the chick, roast her toosh a bit


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*









I likey, your nVidia build is total sex! and I love the acrylic strips down the front, I'll have to get more uv red because I doubt i'll have enough left to do that. What's the dimensions of the acrylic you have in the front channels? I'll probably go on what you did as it came out perfect.

I'll def use a clear tape or glue...don't want it to change colour like you said.


Those strips of acrylic on mine are 5mm thick, it fit the channel perfect. I rough cut them out with a scroll saw, that was the hard part, I then sanded them down with a table top belt sander until they fit flush at the very top of the channel.
I used clear silicon at first to attach them but the green on black changed the color too much so I went with the grey 3M tape and it brought the color back.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
So got home tonight and started to think about adding my fans to my window










yes this is me thinking, scary i know and thats my brothers chair... lol, anywho i wasnt sure if i was wanting to do the mod cause i think the case looks perfect just as is










but after a beer or two i got a little motivation and figured if i didnt like it, i could always redo it!








so off to the garage... mapped everything out, taped it all up and clamped it all down... on to the PNR

































yes they use these for doorknobs... i have to work with what iv got! lol









so finally finished cutting, sanding and putting window back together! (i just hope the fans fit!!?)










Like a glove!!! i havent got any fan grills yet, so i used the ones that came with the ones i bought, they will be changed out soon


































and light up!


















overall i think the outcome came out great! plus everything on and in my pc have dropped 5-10 degrees!!! gotta love that!









5 to 10 degrees, not bad and all because of a couple of beers.








Changing the grills will inhance it's looks but that might end up harder then cutting your holes, there's far too many 80mm grills to choose from, decisions decisions.


----------



## Xiliii

Looks great Treacherous Intellect ^^ would have done the same if i hadnt gone for 2 colors in the case

Doing some updates to mine most likely tomorow, ive gotten the hdd mount today and got a SSD drive coming tomorow! Then i most probably will do some cable management to


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


So got home tonight and started to think about adding my fans to my window










yes this is me thinking, scary i know and thats my brothers chair... lol, anywho i wasnt sure if i was wanting to do the mod cause i think the case looks perfect just as is










but after a beer or two i got a little motivation and figured if i didnt like it, i could always redo it!








so off to the garage... mapped everything out, taped it all up and clamped it all down... on to the PNR

































yes they use these for doorknobs... i have to work with what iv got! lol









so finally finished cutting, sanding and putting window back together! (i just hope the fans fit!!?)










Like a glove!!! i havent got any fan grills yet, so i used the ones that came with the ones i bought, they will be changed out soon


































and light up!


















overall i think the outcome came out great! plus everything on and in my pc have dropped 5-10 degrees!!! gotta love that!











I think that your new addition of the Fans came out *AweSome*. *You really did a great job*. Any engineer would be proud of that work. Now I want you to get a wild hair and *tat a girl on the non window side of that case* so we can enter it on the mod of the month contest. Also get rid of those *ugly wire fan shrouds*.. What you got kiddie. Get you some of these.

In the Bible there is a proverb that says. 
Quote:



It is better to get slaps from a friend than to get kisses from an Enemy.


Your friend. Enigma
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...1487bf6e15ebf3
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23689
Check the Red case out on this page...I hear Inspiration!
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22799


----------



## kev_b

Every once in a while I go searching the internet for other case mod forums to see what other people do to mod the Scout and other than Overclock.net and Bill Owens's Scout mod there's not much to find. It's good knowing most mods here are original. Enigma, you should be proud you started the best Scout club on the internet.
Oh and 1 more thing Enigma, you should be promoted to Lieutenant General!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I think that your new addition of the Fans came out AweSome. You really did a great job. Any engineer would be proud of that work. Now I want you to get a wild hair and tat a girl on the non window side of that case so we can enter it on the mod of the month contest. Also get rid of those ugly wire fan shrouds.. What you got kiddie. Get you some of these.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...1487bf6e15ebf3
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23689
Check the Red case out on this page...I hear Inspiration!
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22799


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25867 This one gives me a woody for sure!


----------



## Enigma8750

Thank you Kev B. I would be honored to wear that extra star if you feel me worthy.
God bless you and thank you so much.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. b.. I can see the wood from here


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
every once in a while i go searching the internet for other case mod forums to see what other people do to mod the scout and other than overclock.net and bill owens's scout mod there's not much to find. It's good knowing most mods here are original. Enigma, you should be proud you started the best scout club on the internet.
oh and 1 more thing enigma, you should be promoted to lieutenant general!









+1
For recommending enigma for promotion, being a tat man like myself, and for being a cowboys fan..even though their offensive line forgot to show up yesterday.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Thanks everyone!!! and i think enigma should be promoted as well and as they said earlier, its a great thing that u started this forum its give us all the the want to improve and mod are cases to the extreme. i just want to say that i think everyone on here has done a great job with their scouts! we all come from different places and its really nice to see the diversity of different setups and mods on all the cases! Congrats and great job, u all should be proud and rep ur scouts proudly







Just remember, ur better today because of yesterday!







Thanks 4 all the support guys


----------



## Enigma8750

*My Build of the week is this Virgin CM STORM Scout that is just gorgeous.

This is Rom3000 Case. It sports the i7 and lots of other niceities.*


----------



## Enigma8750

I would like to tell all of you guys that you have my love also. You guys turned a little show off site for my prize build into one of the hottest Clubs on the net. We have been visited by so many people and brought so many to OCN and we should all be proud of that accomplishment.
Again. I humbly except the love that you are throwing towards me and I hope that you are bless 7 times more.

Sincerely
Enigma


----------



## ROM3000

Thanks for choosing my scout for build of the week. Truly honored Enigma and I'd like to thank everyone for the knowledge I've learned from this thread. Let's keep it up. Great job everyone.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Thanks for choosing my scout for build of the week. Truly honored Enigma and I'd like to thank everyone for the knowledge I've learned from this thread. Let's keep it up. Great job everyone.


Congrats ROM3000 and yup Enigma you deserve the promotion, you're a great skipper


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Congrats ROM3000 and yup Enigma you deserve the promotion, you're a great skipper








































Yea, what he said +1. This thread is probably the best scout forum there is. I have learned so much about this case from here. Thanks everyone for making this thread so great!


----------



## dkev

Yanked my green R4's and went back to red. Red just looks so much nicer with this case. Got them tied into the mobo and got rid of that ridiculous fan controller. Now it looks like it's old Scout self.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Those strips of acrylic on mine are 5mm thick, it fit the channel perfect. I rough cut them out with a scroll saw, that was the hard part, I then sanded them down with a table top belt sander until they fit flush at the very top of the channel.
I used clear silicon at first to attach them but the green on black changed the color too much so I went with the grey 3M tape and it brought the color back.


I used 3mm on mine, and i think the uv red one i got only comes in 3mm









I'll try and give it a shot...and hope it comes off as good as yours


----------



## Xiliii

Got some updates on my case! Got a package yesterday containing the Lian li 332N HDD Mount, CM storm "Weapon of choice: AK" mouse pad, and 2 white 10cm cold cathodes, ordered blue 20cm but those where removed from their inventory so i changed it since i thought it maybe go good with the blue inside the case, but as i have gone for a red and blue scheme im not sure i want to use them.



The HDD mount may actualy be 2 big too mount on the bottom, but then i wil just mount it in the 5.25" drivebays.

And today i recived a Corsair SSD Performance P64 harddrive (64gb), the CM Storm Sentinel Gaming mouse and a Corsair Flash Voyager 16gb for taking the movies i dl at work home.

Wont have time to do anything else than Installing Win7 on the ssd since im starting to go to a Gym today to loose some of the fat ive gained being a nerd ^^


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Got some updates on my case! Got a package yesterday containing the Lian li 332N HDD Mount, CM storm "Weapon of choice: AK" mouse pad, and 2 white 10cm cold cathodes, ordered blue 20cm but those where removed from their inventory so i changed it since i thought it maybe go good with the blue inside the case, but as i have gone for a red and blue scheme im not sure i want to use them.



The HDD mount may actualy be 2 big too mount on the bottom, but then i wil just mount it in the 5.25" drivebays.

And today i recived a Corsair SSD Performance P64 harddrive (64gb), the CM Storm Sentinel Gaming mouse and a Corsair Flash Voyager 16gb for taking the movies i dl at work home.

Wont have time to do anything else than Installing Win7 on the ssd since im starting to go to a Gym today to loose some of the fat ive gained being a nerd ^^















































You lucky boy you, that's some nice goodies you got there.

Love the Sentinel and mouse pad, they compliment the scout very well









The SSD is going to be blitz with your setup.


----------



## ikcti

I have a CM Storm Scout. The LEDs aren't bright... But still cool.


----------



## hubwub

I started working on my cable management again. I've managed to clean a lot of the cables that was in my HDD bay.










At this moment, I am stumped as to what to do with the rest of the cables that I have left sticking out. I managed to secure the PSU cables that I'm not using to the side of the PSU with wire ties. I feel like I can still do better with my cable management. So, I need tips on what to do with those cables.


----------



## mav2000

The 4/8 pin will easily move behind the motherboard tray..try that for starters..and all extra cables can move behind and under the HDD's.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikcti*


I have a CM Storm Scout. The LEDs aren't bright... But still cool.


Wlcome to the club ikcti.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Got some updates on my case! Got a package yesterday containing the Lian li 332N HDD Mount, CM storm "Weapon of choice: AK" mouse pad, and 2 white 10cm cold cathodes, ordered blue 20cm but those where removed from their inventory so i changed it since i thought it maybe go good with the blue inside the case, but as i have gone for a red and blue scheme im not sure i want to use them.



The HDD mount may actualy be 2 big too mount on the bottom, but then i wil just mount it in the 5.25" drivebays.

And today i recived a Corsair SSD Performance P64 harddrive (64gb), the CM Storm Sentinel Gaming mouse and a Corsair Flash Voyager 16gb for taking the movies i dl at work home.

Wont have time to do anything else than Installing Win7 on the ssd since im starting to go to a Gym today to loose some of the fat ive gained being a nerd ^^


Wow those are some sweet goodies. I didnt even know they made a storm mouse and mousepad lol, nice!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
I started working on my cable management again. I've managed to clean a lot of the cables that was in my HDD bay.










At this moment, I am stumped as to what to do with the rest of the cables that I have left sticking out. I managed to secure the PSU cables that I'm not using to the side of the PSU with wire ties. I feel like I can still do better with my cable management. So, I need tips on what to do with those cables.

Hey Hubwub.. Great to see you back.. The case is looking alot better but I do like that idea about running the 4/8 pin CPU plug behind the Mobo. And get some small wire ties and tie those whitish wires on the bottom down and behind the hard drive area. Great hiding place.

Thank you Hub for being a great sport. You're a true scout.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


The 4/8 pin will easily move behind the motherboard tray..try that for starters..and all extra cables can move behind and under the HDD's.


I'll try that out. Most of the cables that were under the HDD bay is now behind it along the side that does not have a window. I will give that a try.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Hubwub.. Great to see you back.. The case is looking alot better but I do like that idea about running the 4/8 pin CPU plug behind the Mobo. And get some small wire ties and tie those whitish wires on the bottom down and behind the hard drive area. Great hiding place.

Thank you Hub for being a great sport. You're a true scout.










Glad to be back. I've been stalling on the cable management till I got a new card. I haven't had time to do anything to my case since of school and work. Those whitish wires have been in the way for awhile but I'll see what I can pull off.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Got some updates on my case! Got a package yesterday containing the Lian li 332N HDD Mount, CM storm "Weapon of choice: AK" mouse pad, and 2 white 10cm cold cathodes, ordered blue 20cm but those where removed from their inventory so i changed it since i thought it maybe go good with the blue inside the case, but as i have gone for a red and blue scheme im not sure i want to use them.

The HDD mount may actualy be 2 big too mount on the bottom, but then i wil just mount it in the 5.25" drivebays.

And today i recived a Corsair SSD Performance P64 harddrive (64gb), the CM Storm Sentinel Gaming mouse and a Corsair Flash Voyager 16gb for taking the movies i dl at work home.

Wont have time to do anything else than Installing Win7 on the ssd since im starting to go to a Gym today to loose some of the fat ive gained being a nerd ^^


*mumble something unhearable* You norweigan guys do have money...
And is it just me that manages to stay slim with no training? xD


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
I started working on my cable management again. I've managed to clean a lot of the cables that was in my HDD bay.










At this moment, I am stumped as to what to do with the rest of the cables that I have left sticking out. I managed to secure the PSU cables that I'm not using to the side of the PSU with wire ties. I feel like I can still do better with my cable management. So, I need tips on what to do with those cables.

The great thing about the scout is you can probably fit the majority of the loose cables behind the mobo tray and tie them down. I have mine so crammed its kinda scary. I literally have to put the case on its side and use both my feet and hands to get it closed lol.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 












































You lucky boy you, that's some nice goodies you got there.

Love the Sentinel and mouse pad, they compliment the scout very well









The SSD is going to be blitz with your setup.

The Sentinel and the mouse pad works wonders together ^^
The SSD is working great ^^ speedy as hell









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
*mumble something unhearable* You norweigan guys do have money...
And is it just me that manages to stay slim with no training? xD

Money? dont got that much, im what we call an apprentice and have like 50% of what a normal worker get. Had to save up 4 wages to be able to buy the comp.

Gained 30 damn kilos after i quit playing football xD Gaming all week and drinking all weekend doesnt do well when you LOOOOOVE food


----------



## Behemoth777

hey guys,
I just finished up putting in some of that styrofoam stuff in front of my hard drive bays, tell me if it looks good or not(sorry for the crappy photos, I'm planning on getting a camera soon).







and also does anyone know how to keep it stationary? Cause It slides around sometimes.

Also, I have been thinking about adding some color to the inside of my case. I'm thinking about painting the the little things that hold the expansion cards in place and the expansion slot covers red. Also, I was wondering, does anyone know if those things that hold the 5.25" drive bays in place are removable? Because I would like to paint those as well.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


I started working on my cable management again. I've managed to clean a lot of the cables that was in my HDD bay.










At this moment, I am stumped as to what to do with the rest of the cables that I have left sticking out. I managed to secure the PSU cables that I'm not using to the side of the PSU with wire ties. I feel like I can still do better with my cable management. So, I need tips on what to do with those cables.


Wow, thats not cable management, thats cable mismanagement!









Ok, tips:
a) Run your cpu power cable behind your motherboard tray and through a slit in the top near the topside exhaust.
b) Take all of those cables from the power supply and route them through the hole at the bottom of of the case. Do this with your front I/O cables as well. 
c) Take your gpu power cables and do the same things as the others, route them through the hole at the bottom and have them come out near the sata connectors on your motherboard.
d) Route your motherboard power through where you plug in your sata cables to the top right hole on your motherboard tray.

Do all of these things and your cable management will look something like this.









and the last pic is what behind your motherboard tray will look like, but no one will ever see it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey guys. I wanted to share my CPU Z validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832724

Case is a CM Storm Scout Custom










Core Temp showing *23 low* and *27 High*

ID : 832724
Submitted by Enigma8750 | Tue, 17 Nov 2009 18:03:13 +0100 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.52.2
AMD Phenom II X2 550
Windows XP Professional SP3 (Build 2600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 2 Cores - 2 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X2 550 Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+) 3DNow!(+) SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A x86-64
CPUID : F.4.2 / Extended : 10.4
CPU Cache : L1 : 2 x 64 / 2 x 64 KB - L2 : 2 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Callisto (45 nm) / Stepping : RB-C2
*Freq : 4019.89 MHz (200.99 * 20)*
MB Brand : ASRock
MB Model : A780GXE/128M
NB : AMD 780G rev 00
SB : ATI SB700 rev 00
GPU Type : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS
GPU Clocks : Core 680 MHz / RAM 800 MHz
DirectX Version : 9.0c
RAM : 2048 MB DDR2 Single Channel
RAM Speed : 536 MHz (3:8) @ 5-5-5-15
Slot 1 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : G.Skill
cpuz
CPU-Z Forum Banner (BB Code below)
cpuz
CPU-Z Validator 3.1 - Copyright 2005-2009 (c) Samuel D. / Franck D. - Visit us at http://www.canardpc.com / cpuid.com


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey guys. I wanted to share my CPU Z validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832724

Case is a CM Storm Scout Custom










Core Temp showing *23 low* and *27 High*

ID : 832724
Submitted by Enigma8750 | Tue, 17 Nov 2009 18:03:13 +0100 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.52.2
AMD Phenom II X2 550
Windows XP Professional SP3 (Build 2600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 2 Cores - 2 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X2 550 Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+) 3DNow!(+) SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A x86-64
CPUID : F.4.2 / Extended : 10.4
CPU Cache : L1 : 2 x 64 / 2 x 64 KB - L2 : 2 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Callisto (45 nm) / Stepping : RB-C2
*Freq : 4019.89 MHz (200.99 * 20)*
MB Brand : ASRock
MB Model : A780GXE/128M
NB : AMD 780G rev 00
SB : ATI SB700 rev 00
GPU Type : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS
GPU Clocks : Core 680 MHz / RAM 800 MHz
DirectX Version : 9.0c
RAM : 2048 MB DDR2 Single Channel
RAM Speed : 536 MHz (3:8) @ 5-5-5-15
Slot 1 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : G.Skill
cpuz
CPU-Z Forum Banner (BB Code below)
cpuz
CPU-Z Validator 3.1 - Copyright 2005-2009 (c) Samuel D. / Franck D. - Visit us at http://www.canardpc.com / cpuid.com



Very nice uncle, that's awesome temps for that clock speed.


----------



## Enigma8750

That's what I love about this processor. You can tape a aluminum gum wrapper on the 550 to keep it cool. I really think that if you were to keep it at normal clock speeds you could use a fanless cooler on it.


----------



## eljitto

how bright are the front two fans on this case?
i haven't seen very bright ones on all of the pics on newegg and wanted to know their brightness, cause i LOVE the styling of this case


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eljitto*


how bright are the front two fans on this case?
i haven't seen very bright ones on all of the pics on newegg and wanted to know their brightness, cause i LOVE the styling of this case


Well, there is only 1 front intake fan that it comes with stock and the leds aren't really that bright. If you decide to buy this case, I would suggest buying aftermarket fans with brighter leds, such as antec tricools or just buy a nice cold cathode kit if you are looking for more light in your system


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That's what I love about this processor. You can tape a aluminum gum wrapper on the 550 to keep it cool. I really think that if you were to keep it at normal clock speeds you could use a fanless cooler on it.

I totally agree. It's an amazing cpu. Awesome OC by the way!


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


hey guys,
I just finished up putting in some of that styrofoam stuff in front of my hard drive bays, tell me if it looks good or not(sorry for the crappy photos, I'm planning on getting a camera soon).







and also does anyone know how to keep it stationary? Cause It slides around sometimes.

Also, I have been thinking about adding some color to the inside of my case. I'm thinking about painting the the little things that hold the expansion cards in place and the expansion slot covers red. Also, I was wondering, does anyone know if those things that hold the 5.25" drive bays in place are removable? Because I would like to paint those as well.


Those would look sweet red. But I don't know that you really need to take them out. You could just use model paint and a brush.


----------



## photonmoo

You could use double sided tape to keep it stationary Behemoth. I cut my piece so it fits nice and snug and rests against the hard drives


----------



## Behemoth777

Hey guys! Check out my new thread on air cooling, it's in my sig. Tell me what you think!


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Those would look sweet red. But I don't know that you really need to take them out. You could just use model paint and a brush.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


You could use double sided tape to keep it stationary Behemoth. I cut my piece so it fits nice and snug and rests against the hard drives










thanks for the ideas guys, I will put them to good use and let you know what I decide to do


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Hey guys! Check out my new thread on air cooling, it's in my sig. Tell me what you think!










Great guide. Rep'd up!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Hey guys! Check out my new thread on air cooling, it's in my sig. Tell me what you think!









Nice and simple







Well done


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Great guide. Rep'd up!

Yup I quite agree. I run the same set up, and I will put it against a HAF anyday.
+1


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That's what I love about this processor. You can tape a aluminum gum wrapper on the 550 to keep it cool. I really think that if you were to keep it at normal clock speeds you could use a fanless cooler on it.


Thats some pretty awesome temp action you are getting there wow. That load temp is amazing. My load core temps are around 70c







But then again thats normal for my cpu.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let it be Known to ALL Scouts.*








*Behemoth777* has received the *Distinguished Service Medal* for his new Thread
*
The Fundamentals of Air Cooling*.

_Congratulations._










Enigma8750


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Let it be Known to ALL Scouts.*








*Behemoth777* has received the *Distinguished Service Medal* for his new Thread
*
The Fundamentals of Air Cooling*.

_Congratulations._










Enigma8750


Why thank you enigma


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Let it be Known to ALL Scouts.*








*Behemoth777* has received the *Distinguished Service Medal* for his new Thread
*
The Fundamentals of Air Cooling*.

_Congratulations._










Enigma8750


grats. also, Enigma if you want to PM me links to those award medals, I can get rid of the white backgrounds and upload them as .pngs somewhere so they maintain the alpha layer and so they blend with the site's background. Not really a huge deal but it'll look better


----------



## Enigma8750

You deserve it. That's a cool thread. I'm Just waiting for Treach to make his art page. Now that is gonna be Awesome.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


grats. also, Enigma if you want to PM me links to those award medals, I can get rid of the white backgrounds and upload them as .pngs somewhere so they maintain the alpha layer and so they blend with the site's background. Not really a huge deal but it'll look better










Sure enough K-10... Thanks much


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You deserve it. That's a cool thread. I'm Just waiting for Treach to make his art page. Now that is gonna be Awesome.


My thread is being made right now


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
My thread is being made right now

Great to hear


----------



## Spekter

Hey guys..I'm a total noob when it comes to modding or assembling..but I'm about to get a system assembled.I really love the CM Storm Scout but was worrying whether it'd be able to accommodate a Powercolor 4850 or the ATI HD 5770 without any sort of modding/special cables etc.
Looking forward to your inputs and suggestions..thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spekter*


Hey guys..I'm a total noob when it comes to modding or assembling..but I'm about to get a system assembled.I really love the CM Storm Scout but was worrying whether it'd be able to accommodate a Powercolor 4850 or the ATI HD 5770 without any sort of modding/special cables etc.
Looking forward to your inputs and suggestions..thanks a ton in advance!


It will probably be great, for cable management as said before, just rout them through the big holes already in the case, and for the GPU cable just plug it in and push it back to towards the un-windowed side of the case and it will be good depending on what side of the GPU it is on.

Offtopic: Welcome to the forums


----------



## kev_b

I think I made an oops when I ordered some clear green plexiglass, I now have more than I know what to do with (3/16" x 24" x 48"), I clicked the wrong link when I placed my order I guess.








I'll have to put on my thinking cap to figure what to do with it now.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spekter*


Hey guys..I'm a total noob when it comes to modding or assembling..but I'm about to get a system assembled.*I really love the CM Storm Scout but was worrying whether it'd be able to accommodate a Powercolor 4850 or the ATI HD 5770 without any sort of modding/special cables etc.*
Looking forward to your inputs and suggestions..thanks a ton in advance!


Either will fit fine. You need the 6 pin power on modern-day ATX PSUs to power it or the molex to 6 pin that comes with your video card.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let it be known to All Scouts that*
*Treacherous Intelligence*
has been Decorated
this day of 18 Nov 2009

*Treacherous Intellect*
*Distinguished_Service_Medal*: For his Outstanding Service on this Thread
*Letter_of_Commendation_Ribbon*: is for the Making of his new Art Thread that brings honor and integrity to all that he is associated with.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Let it be known to All Scouts that*
*Treacherous Intelligence*
has been Decorated
this day of 18 Nov 2009

*Treacherous Intellect*
*Distinguished_Service_Medal*: For his Outstanding Service on this Thread
*Letter_of_Commendation_Ribbon*: is for the Making of his new Art Thread that brings honor and integrity to all that he is associated with.


















thanks Enigma! the thread is up.. but im still trying to find most of my work, ill try to add new stuff everyday and everyones welcome to add their own!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Let it be known to All Scouts that*
*Treacherous Intelligence* 
has been Decorated 
this day of 18 Nov 2009

*Treacherous Intellect*
*Distinguished_Service_Medal*: For his Outstanding Service on this Thread
*Letter_of_Commendation_Ribbon*: is for the Making of his new Art Thread that brings honor and integrity to all that he is associated with.


















Gratz bro, i really liked that thread







Scouts FTW!

I havnt had a case that keeps my interest like this one, the scout really is a nice chassis. Well i have been pondering doing vinyl lately but i have come to the conclusion that the top of the case would be too technical to cover. I think im going to have to paint it instead. I have a bunch of artist buddies that do airbrushing so ill prolly go that route. Ill post some pics once i figure it out lol. Cheers


----------



## kev_b

My window is now a clear green but little or no light makes it thru, the light from the R-4's are to weak to even show thru, I guess my next mod is to light it up a bit with some white cold cathode sticks. 
The picture looks like it's green but that's only because of the flash, other wise it looks black.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mohunky*


Righty, finally stopped messing around with my case long enough to take some more photo's and not arty farty, in the dark, blue glowey ones so you can actually see things this time









Thought some of you that were thinking about getting an H50 might want to see how I mounted it. Used the 5.25" - 3.5" bay convertor and one of the front panels to make a solid mount in the 5.25" bay area then bolted the whole bunch to it.

and my new status lights


















hey Mohunky, where did u get the status lights???


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


My window is now a clear green but little or no light makes it thru, the light from the R-4's are to weak to even show thru, I guess my next mod is to light it up a bit with some white cold cathode sticks. 
The picture looks like it's green but that's only because of the flash, other wise it looks black.


Either way looks great from where im sitting!!! yeah im glad i didnt go with the R4's but u can get those sticks pretty cheap i got 2 for $5n and i promise u they are bright!!!


----------



## Lyfskills

I have a Antec 300 right now, painted black, cable management holes cut as well. I'm about to cut a side panel to.

How does the case compare with the 300? I'm really considering buying it and selling my 300. Does a 5850 fit fine in this case? What are some common mods?

Thanks!


----------



## elo820

A 5850 should fit. The annoying part is plugging in the pci plugs. But it will fit.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyfskills*


I have a Antec 300 right now, painted black, cable management holes cut as well. I'm about to cut a side panel to.

How does the case compare with the 300? I'm really considering buying it and selling my 300. Does a 5850 fit fine in this case? What are some common mods?

Thanks!


The cable management is pretty good on the scout, but it also depends on motherboard layout, modular / non-modular psu's, amount of components...etc.

With a little extra work and perseverance, you can do wonders









5850's will fit in, as well as 5850's in CF. Unfortunately 5870's will require the removal of the hdd bracket, which is quite simple to remove.

The common mods would be:

- changing the side window, many have chosen clear and a few have added blow holes...and others have gone with different coloured windows.

- changing of the stock led fans. The CM R4's are quite popular.

- covering the front of the hdd bays, most of us use foam or cardboard etc

- additional cable management holes being cut

- adding a extra 120mm fan in the spare 5.25" bays.

A few others include...watercooling, changing / adding of switches and buttons, spray painting etc...

The scout has endless possibilities to be modded


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


My window is now a clear green but little or no light makes it thru, the light from the R-4's are to weak to even show thru, I guess my next mod is to light it up a bit with some white cold cathode sticks. 
The picture looks like it's green but that's only because of the flash, other wise it looks black.


Yummy green, awesome. It looks sweet as.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
My window is now a clear green but little or no light makes it thru, the light from the R-4's are to weak to even show thru, I guess my next mod is to light it up a bit with some white cold cathode sticks.
The picture looks like it's green but that's only because of the flash, other wise it looks black.

Put a set of White cold cathodes in there and you will get greeen with envy. BTW that green looks Treacherous.. Pardon the pun TI.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyfskills* 
I have a Antec 300 right now, painted black, cable management holes cut as well. I'm about to cut a side panel to.

How does the case compare with the 300? I'm really considering buying it and selling my 300. Does a 5850 fit fine in this case? What are some common mods?

Thanks!

Check the First page for common mods and also dimensions for the Video card.


----------



## dkev

Just a couple shots I took with the red fans and the Xigi DK. Not easy shooting with low light and no tripod.


----------



## Enigma8750

*They are perfect. Hope you don't mind.. I touched them up for ya.

















*


----------



## kev_b

I know not having a filter on the window fan could be a bad thing if one has a thing about dust (me) but the fan looks so cool as is!


----------



## dkev

Well not as bad as you think. It doesn't sit on the floor which helps. And when I'm not on it, it's in sleep mode. I actually removed all the filters from the case, to improve air flow. Blow it out once a month and its good to go.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*They are perfect. Hope you don't mind.. I touched them up for ya.

















*











Looks kinda washed out. Maybe I just have a really bright monitor. Which I do. Dell 24's will blind you I swear.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I know not having a filter on the window fan could be a bad thing if one has a thing about dust (me) but the fan looks so cool as is!










 That window looks awesome without a grill or filter. Ya i have always had a love hate relationship with dust filters. They look kinda ugly but i get tired of blowing out my pc every week without them. The more fans you have the quicker the dust bunnies multiply lol. I dont know if you leave your pc on 24/7 like i do but thats always a factor. But hey some people like opening their machine up to clean it every few days. I put a piece of tape over the hole at the bottom of the bezel so theres no air intake without a filter. Its a great place for a handle to take the bezel off but it kinda defeats the purpose of the front filters. I'm thinking of making some sort of filter for that area.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


That window looks awesome without a grill or filter. Ya i have always had a love hate relationship with dust filters. They look kinda ugly but i get tired of blowing out my pc every week without them. The more fans you have the quicker the dust bunnies multiply lol. I dont know if you leave your pc on 24/7 like i do but thats always a factor. But hey some people like opening their machine up to clean it every few days. I put a piece of tape over the hole at the bottom of the bezel so theres no air intake without a filter. Its a great place for a handle to take the bezel off but it kinda defeats the purpose of the front filters. I'm thinking of making some sort of filter for that area.


 I never even thought about dust and that bottom of the front cover, I think a little piece of foam will take car of that tomorrow., thanks for the tip imh073p.


----------



## photonmoo

Looking nice Kev









So...I started on the perspex logo and it's stuck on atm, but geez it was a pain in the a.... to do. Some of the pieces are so friggin small. I used clear double sided tape, and it works well for the big pieces but I'm definitely going to have to get something else for the smaller pieces.

I'll post some pics up later or tomorrow...can't put everything back together again as the wifey is on the pc and I don't want to disturb her
















Meh, bloody Australia...so friggin hot here too, it's like 39c or something stupid like that.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Just a couple shots I took with the red fans and the Xigi DK. Not easy shooting with low light and no tripod.




















looking good kev!


----------



## Xiliii

Plans for the weekend is:

1.Change the original top fan with the original front fan.
2.Check if the Lian Li 332N fits under the HD5870, then mount it either there or in the 5.25" drivebays.
3.Test sleeve the I/O cables with some random sleeving i found at work.
4.Try to do some cable management

Pics wil be posted late on saturday probably


----------



## Enigma8750

Excited to see it Xiliii

Behemoth777 recieves the Combat Action Ribbon For honorable action in a hostile Combat Area.









Please Visit Treaches new Site...


----------



## Enigma8750

*kev b*
Superior Service Metal
Joint Services Commendation Ribbon
Longevity Service Award
Marine Good Conduct Medal






























*Photonmoo*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal























*Behemoth777*
Distinguished Service Medal
Marksmanship Award for Unlock of the AMD 710 Tri core to Quad core
Combat Action Ribbon for Gallantry in the face of Enemy Attack


----------



## elo820

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


looking good kev!


Oh yeah it does look good! So you guys think not having a grill is dangerous? not having one looks better than having a metal thing pop out. There are many 120 grills out there but they just look so tacky.=/ What to do in that situation?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*kev b*
Superior Service Metal
Joint Services Commendation Ribbon
Longevity Service Award
Marine Good Conduct Medal






























*Photonmoo*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal 























*Behemoth777*
Distinguished Service Medal
Marksmanship Award for Unlock of the AMD 710 Tri core to Quad core
Combat Action Ribbon for Gallantry in the face of Enemy Attack
























Ding, level up lol. Gratz everyone!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*kev b*
Superior Service Metal
Joint Services Commendation Ribbon
Longevity Service Award
Marine Good Conduct Medal






























*Photonmoo*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal 























*Behemoth777*
Distinguished Service Medal
Marksmanship Award for Unlock of the AMD 710 Tri core to Quad core
Combat Action Ribbon for Gallantry in the face of Enemy Attack
























woohoo, well done guys! and Thank You Uncle Enigma!


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Oh yeah it does look good! So you guys think not having a grill is dangerous? not having one looks better than having a metal thing pop out. There are many 120 grills out there but they just look so tacky.=/ What to do in that situation?


More then anything it is up to your personal taste. I don't like them, but I also don't have kids or kitties running around either. My case sits up and out of the way and I don't have any desire to stick my finger in my side fan. But if I were to get one...this would be it.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23690


----------



## photonmoo

Here's the current updated pics of the Mooscout!







(not the official name, just a random one







)

Excuse the tape on some of the letters, it's only temporary.

I love how the front logo lights up with the uv leds, though it doesn't get the same desired effect on the side window. I'll have to go with cathodes instead I think.


----------



## dkev

Impressive! Nice job man.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Impressive! Nice job man.


Thanks kevo
















Enigma can use one of those pics for the first page now, yeahhhh


----------



## Enigma8750

Great Job.. Photonmoo. Your work looks really good.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Great Job.. Photonmoo. Your work looks really good.


Thank you kind uncle sir









Oh, can you use one of those latest pics for the first page please?


----------



## noname09

Hi,
I'm planning on getting a Scout for my new build.
I just want to know about the fan replacement. Do we have replacement for the 140mm fans? And how about the Led On/Off switch? Is it still usable once the fans are replaced?
Thank you mates.


----------



## Enigma8750

Well the CM Fans have 4 wire that go to the fans 2 for the lights and 2 for the fan motor. So if you change them you loose the option of the seperation of LEDs and fan motor. I would suggest if you are going to replace the fans that you get a really good fan controller. The reobus sunbeam is big wattage controls and also will dim cold cathodes but there are others that are popular. Mostly the Sythe or the Zalman controler.

http://www.acousticpc.com/fan_controllers.html
http://www.acousticpc.com/index_quie...uter_fans.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Thank you kind uncle sir









Oh, can you use one of those latest pics for the first page please?


I did.. I hope you approve. Thanks my dear nephew.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I did.. I hope you approve. Thanks my dear nephew.










Thanks
















She looks good amongst her fellow scout brothers and sisters


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Here's the current updated pics of the Mooscout!







(not the official name, just a random one







)

Excuse the tape on some of the letters, it's only temporary.

I love how the front logo lights up with the uv leds, though it doesn't get the same desired effect on the side window. I'll have to go with cathodes instead I think.

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/100_0414.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/100_0422.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/100_0429.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/100_0430.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/100_0432.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/100_0439.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/100_0440.jpg


Very Nice indeed photonmoo, Looks Fantastic +Rep

BTW - where did you get the Plexi lazer cutting done on the Storm Logo


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Very Nice indeed photonmoo, Looks Fantastic +Rep

BTW - where did you get the Plexi lazer cutting done on the Storm Logo

Thanks swaggy









I got it done through a dude in Brisbane







lucky guy has his own laser cutter


----------



## Xiliii

looks great Photonmoo!! its a "Subtle" mod yet makes a BIG difrence, i especialy like the Front logo and that should be a stock thing if they make a revision of the Scout ^^


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
looks great Photonmoo!! its a "Subtle" mod yet makes a BIG difrence, i especialy like the Front logo and that should be a stock thing if they make a revision of the Scout ^^

We should keep on pitchin' ideas towards CoolerMaster and also keep writing them letters...you never know what could happen









I wanna do some more mods now and hopefully be in the running for MOTM


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
We should keep on pitchin' ideas towards CoolerMaster and also keep writing them letters...you never know what could happen









I wanna do some more mods now and hopefully be in the running for MOTM

Found one i will try, its pretty cheap and if it works i can make my HDDs pretty quicks switcable.

http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=378984

Put those in the end of the Lian li 332N tray. only problem is that i have to make the cables follow the tray without tangling up or getting in the way when dragging the tray out or putting it back inn.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Here's the current updated pics of the Mooscout!







(not the official name, just a random one







)

Excuse the tape on some of the letters, it's only temporary.

I love how the front logo lights up with the uv leds, though it doesn't get the same desired effect on the side window. I'll have to go with cathodes instead I think.

[URL=http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0414.jpg]http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0414.jpg[/URL]

[IMG][URL=http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0422.jpg]http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0422.jpg[/URL]

[IMG][URL=http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0429.jpg]http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0429.jpg[/URL]

[IMG][URL=http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0430.jpg]http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0430.jpg[/URL]

[IMG][URL=http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0432.jpg]http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0432.jpg[/URL]

[IMG][URL=http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0439.jpg]http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0439.jpg[/URL]

[IMG][URL=http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0440.jpg]http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/100_0440.jpg[/URL]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
That's very nice looking Photonmoo, nice new avatar btw


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Here's the current updated pics of the Mooscout!







(not the official name, just a random one







)

Excuse the tape on some of the letters, it's only temporary.

I love how the front logo lights up with the uv leds, though it doesn't get the same desired effect on the side window. I'll have to go with cathodes instead I think.


Looking good man, i didnt see the tape at all. I really like those uv leds, is that what you are going to put under the bezel?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


We should keep on pitchin' ideas towards CoolerMaster and also keep writing them letters...you never know what could happen









I wanna do some more mods now and hopefully be in the running for MOTM


Dust it first then take some pictures with a plain background. Lights from the back on the case and you'll be hard to beat. You got my vote xxxxco.

BTW Love the new picture of the wifey.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Oh yeah it does look good! So you guys think not having a grill is dangerous? not having one looks better than having a metal thing pop out. There are many 120 grills out there but they just look so tacky.=/ What to do in that situation?


if u can pull it off id say keep it as is, i think it looks great!!! i was going to do it after seeing urs, but i have nephews that come in and out so i had to cover mine up


----------



## Chicago30

I'm selling my signature rig. Its brand new. Asking price is $925.00.

Message me if interested.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicago30* 
I'm selling my signature rig. Its brand new. Asking price is $925.00.

Message me if interested.

I'm sorry, but you must be out of your mind. I just priced your rig. $574. With monitor, add $130. And if your using it..it's not new.


----------



## scione

To anyone who's interested, Storm Scout is going on sale at Microcenter for $59.99 Tomorrow (November 21,2009) and the sale ends on Sunday.

http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/...63#/2d7a2963/7


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scione*


To anyone who's interested, Storm Scout is going on sale at Microcenter for $59.99 Tomorrow (November 21,2009) and the sale ends on Sunday.

http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/...63#/2d7a2963/7


Holy Jemima thats cheap!


----------



## dkev

Is it me or is Micro Center a little over priced?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Is it me or is Micro Center a little over priced?


Ya they are most of the time but they have some pretty crazy sale prices sometimes. I got my cpu from there about 2 months ago and saved about 80$ over newegg and tigerdirect. But still 60 bones for this case is a steal, dang i want to pickup a few more but i have already bought 3 this year lol.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ya they are most of the time but they have some pretty crazy sale prices sometimes. I got my cpu from there about 2 months ago and saved about 80$ over newegg and tigerdirect. But still 60 bones for this case is a steal, dang i want to pickup a few more but i have already bought 3 this year lol.


THREE?!
ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR MIND?!
Anyhow thatÃ¤s very cheap


----------



## dkev

Fry's has a HAF 932 on sale for $89 after $10 rebate. Some one said on another thread that they called and it was a typo. That is not true. It is $89. This xmas season is gonna be nuts with awesome deals.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Fry's has a HAF 932 on sale for $89 after $10 rebate. Some one said on another thread that they called and it was a typo. That is not true. It is $89. This xmas season is gonna be nuts with awesome deals.


That's also a nice price, but nothing beats the Elgiganten type for a Waterproof radio, it's price was aprox 99999 Swedish crowns, aprox $10 000


----------



## Chicago30

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


I'm sorry, but you must be out of your mind. I just priced your rig. $574. With monitor, add $130. And if your using it..it's not new.



I'm not using it.

Please break down your prices please.

The wire management cost $100 alone. (I had that professionally done.)

I have the newegg receipts total $781.23 without Windows 7.

Wire management and to build it properly add a little $$.

So please post were you come up with $574.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


THREE?!
ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR MIND?!
Anyhow thatÃ¤s very cheap


 Ya i built 2 other scouts for family this year. My house burned down a few months ago so i been a building fool since then. Insurance FTW!


----------



## ROM3000

Microcenter has some pretty good deals sometimes. I haven't found any place that has the Intel Core i7 920 as cheap as them. $200 is a bargain I think.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicago30*


I'm not using it.

Please break down your prices please.

The wire management cost $100 alone. (I had that professionally done.)

I have the newegg receipts total $781.23 without Windows 7.

Wire management and to build it properly add a little $$.

So please post were you come up with $574.


Your build price is accurate. However, you don't get to charge for wire management nor building it. And it is still used. 
$650 maybe. But $925? Ya good luck with that.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Your build price is accurate. However, you don't get to charge for wire management nor building it. And it is still used. 
$650 maybe. But $925? Ya good luck with that.










Ill have to agree with that. Im wondering exactly what wire management means in this instance. Sleeving? Modded case? Cable mods? Some pics would really help.


----------



## kev_b

Even if the price was good that would take the fun out of building one.


----------



## Chicago30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Your build price is accurate. However, you don't get to charge for wire management nor building it. And it is still used.
$650 maybe. But $925? Ya good luck with that.










Wow, I hope no one here takes your advice, because you have no idea what your talking about. This is the 11th machine I have sold. So wire management is free? Where at? Labor is free? Where at?

You just threw out a random dollar amount when you saw someone that was interested in selling a computer, then you take that random number back and make a smart ass comment. (You would not be such a smart ass if we were IRL, another e-thug)

How is this machine used? It was built and had Windows installed on it.

You seem like a young kid who knows how to throw a machine together and make it work and thats it.


----------



## Chicago30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ill have to agree with that. Im wondering exactly what wire management means in this instance. Sleeving? Modded case? Cable mods? Some pics would really help.









Everything, and I will post some pics.

I am used to building more business machines and have dabbling in more of a gaming rig.

That said, I had the cables done by a professional so it looks nice.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicago30* 
Wow, I hope no one here takes your advice, because you have no idea what your talking about. This is the 11th machine I have sold. So wire management is free? Where at? Labor is free? Where at?

How is this machine used? It was built and has Windows installed on it.

You seem like you know how to throw a machine together and make it work and thats it.

K, well you have a cpu that is nearly a year old and a vid card that is 18 months old. Also, I can't even find ripjaws that aren't for Intel. But you want nearly a grand for it. I don't know what I'm talkin about? Mabe you should stick with Craigs List.


----------



## Chicago30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
K, well you have a cpu that is nearly a year old and a vid card that is 18 months old. Also, I can't even find ripjaws that aren't for Intel. But you want nearly a grand for it. I don't know what I'm talkin about? Mabe you should stick with Craigs List.









Ha, now your going to attack the parts? At least you admit not knowing to much about computers. Well, that what these forums are for. I hope you learn while you surf around.

Rip Jaws : Compatible with Dual Channel Intel Core i5 CPU for P55 chipset motherboard, Dual Channel Core i7 CPU for P55 chipset motherboard, *and AMD AM3 Platform*.

The AMD 945 95 watt came out way less then a year ago.

Again, you have no idea what your talking about. Your batting 0 for 4 at the moment.

I recommend you give no advice on this forum, because you have been wrong on every point. And as far as paying for professinal wire managment, well, that subjective.


----------



## ROM3000

Chicago30: I'm sure you have a nice computer there and hope you can find someone who is willing to buy it, but this is simply not the correct place for that. I recommend you post your computer in the Marketplace as you will get more views there. Goodluck with selling it and lets try to keep this thread on point.


----------



## Chicago30

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Chicago30: I'm sure you have a nice computer there and hope you can find someone who is willing to buy it, but this is simply not the correct place for that. I recommend you post your computer in the Marketplace as you will get more views there. Goodluck with selling it and lets try to keep this thread on point.


I agree and will.

He is speading misinformation and being a smart ass, so I had to correct him with facts.


----------



## dkev

I'm sure you'll find some noob to pay that much. So good luck.


----------



## Chicago30

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


I'm sure you'll find some noob to pay that much. So good luck.










lol, thats the plan!


----------



## JDMfanatic

I got the 8 pin around the back with an extension, much better.
the 24 pin will not fit around the back, even with extension. any suggestions on where else to put it? should I drill extra holes?


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


I got the 8 pin around the back with an extension, much better.
the 24 pin will not fit around the back, even with extension. any suggestions on where else to put it? should I drill extra holes?


Hey, can you shoot a picture of it? I just cant imagine your 24 pin not running through the back. Let me ask you, is your fan on your psu facing up? See, with my psu, if I do it that way, my 24 pin wont either. But facing it down (fan down) it gave me that extra length to get it done.


----------



## BriSleep

I want to join and post some pics, ask a few questions. I'm filling in the forms for overclock.net but I can not find how to link to this club??
TIA.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I want to join and post some pics, ask a few questions. I'm filling in the forms for overclock.net but I can not find how to link to this club??
TIA.









Well, first you must be approved by enigma or other mod of the club. Then you will get to put the little logo in your signature.
Second, you will need to post pics so everyone can compliment you


----------



## photonmoo

Geez, it would appear that I've missed a lot in the last couple of hours









Thanks to everyone for the their nice comments and hehe I'm glad you like the avatar... thank you wifey


----------



## dkev

Where a tight knit group so there is an initiation. Fees to pay, that sort of thing.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Geez, it would appear that I've missed a lot in the last couple of hours









Thanks to everyone for the their nice comments and hehe I'm glad you like the avatar... thank you wifey









Nothing a swift kick to the shins cant fix.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Where a tight knit group so there is an initiation. Fees to pay, that sort of thing.









Hehe, funny man.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Nothing a swift kick to the shins cant fix.









Shall I get their shinguards out? have a game of 'dirty' soccer.


----------



## imh073p

Wooot flame war! aw darn i missed it.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Wooot flame war! aw darn i missed it.

I know man, it's bollocks







hehe.


----------



## dkev

The dude was about to turn me into my unearthly form. But I'm better now.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Chicago30: I'm sure you have a nice computer there and hope you can find someone who is willing to buy it, but this is simply not the correct place for that. I recommend you post your computer in the Marketplace as you will get more views there. Goodluck with selling it and lets try to keep this thread on point.

Ok i'll have to give rom3000 a big rep up on that one. Nice way to step in with the voice of reason, win!


----------



## photonmoo

Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ok i'll have to give rom3000 a big rep up on that one. Nice way to step in with the voice of reason, win!

But what fun is that?


----------



## Behemoth777

SoOoOoOo.... about the scout.. oooo i love the scout..

I will write you a poem..

ohhh scout, how I love thee dearly..

Oh, that's right, I can't do poetry... Call the shakespeare ripoff police!!!!!!!









seriously guys, let us converse about the thing that unites us all, not about shin kicking and futbol!!!









hahahaha much love to the scout club's members!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

man oh man... go to work and miss all the fun, way to get at him Dkev... my setups twice as nice as his and i haven't even invested that much in components! but im sure some re re on ebay would pick it up 4 that price. Talkin all that trash and cant even back it up with some rig pix.... truly sad!!!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


But what fun is that?


Haha ya i know but there are forum rules and all.


----------



## photonmoo

*gets the popcorn out and sits back*


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Haha ya i know but there are forum rules and all.










Well ya, there's that. My Yahoo chat days emerge every once in awhile. Oh the hours I spent in the computer lobby beating down the wannabes. Good times.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Well ya, there's that. My Yahoo chat days emerge every once in awhile. Oh the hours I spent in the computer lobby beating down the wannabes. Good times.


ROFL i know its kinda hard to resist sometimes. I do most of mine on youtube nowadays, its amazing that there is no mods or filters, but then again it would be a gigantic task. With all the hate, racisim, fundamentalists and loons on that site, i just cant help myself to call them on it.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, thanks for the info. I'm posting again as instructed. I'd like to join as I have a few things to discuss about my Scout, not to mention showing off pics. Do I do the pics first or wait until I'm sent invite to joing?
Tia,
Brian


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, thanks for the info. I'm posting again as instructed. I'd like to join as I have a few things to discuss about my Scout, not to mention showing off pics. Do I do the pics first or wait until I'm sent invite to joing?
Tia,
Brian

Don't be silly man, post away... you have a killer machine in your sig! would be awesome and a pleasure to see!

Welcome aboard!!!!!







also don't forget to add and swear our colours proudly









Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## Lee79

Here is my Scout, still a work in progress with 6 120mm fans and 2 140mm fans.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


Here is my Scout, still a work in progress with 6 120mm fans and 2 140mm fans.


That's nice, 8 fans? Do we have the same scout? Is 2 of the fans perhaps on a CPu Heatsink?

Welcome to the forums btw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Geez, it would appear that I've missed a lot in the last couple of hours










I live in the totaly wrong timezone missed 5 pages once again this night ^^


----------



## Lee79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


That's nice, 8 fans? Do we have the same scout? Is 2 of the fans perhaps on a CPu Heatsink?

Welcome to the forums btw

I live in the totaly wrong timezone missed 5 pages once again this night ^^


Yeah the CPU and GPU heatsinks both have 120mm fans and there is two in the drive bay and 2 more on the case side and back and also the 2 140mm fans on the case. you could say 9 fans in total if you included the PSU fan


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


Yeah the CPU and GPU heatsinks both have 120mm fans and there is two in the drive bay and 2 more on the case side and back and also the 2 140mm fans on the case. you could say 9 fans in total if you included the PSU fan


Yummy, your scout looks very nice







well done!

Though not to knock it, can do with a little cable management...

@ MlbrottarN...me too, i'm like so far ahead of everyone lol...it's already sunday here :S


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


Yeah the CPU and GPU heatsinks both have 120mm fans and there is two in the drive bay and 2 more on the case side and back and also the 2 140mm fans on the case. you could say 9 fans in total if you included the PSU fan


That's alot of fans

Cable management can be improved indeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


@ MlbrottarN...me too, i'm like so far ahead of everyone lol...it's already sunday here :S


It's Saturday afternoon here, the weather is Grey and it's 7C outside ^^


----------



## Lee79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Yummy, your scout looks very nice







well done!

Though not to knock it, can do with a little cable management...


Yeah I am going to strip it down and start again when my new CPU and graphics card get here in the next few weeks and try and get as much of cables behide the motherboard tray as i can.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


That's alot of fans

Cable management can be improved indeed

It's Saturday afternoon here, the weather is Grey and it's 7C outside ^^


Weather was weird again here today, well yesterday. It was hot, then cold, then rained, then was windy, and hot again....never ending :S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


Yeah I am going to strip it down and start again when my new CPU and graphics card get here in the next few weeks and try and get as much of cables behide the motherboard tray as i can.


Sounds good, good luck with it!









Anywho, off to bed i go....cheers guys


----------



## Xiliii

Ive done somethings in my scout today, i started off with changing the fan on the Lian Li 332N with a R4, then i changed the top fan with the red 140mm wich used to sit in the front, then i put the 24pin and the sata power cable into the hole down at the psu and out thru the one where the HDD rack used to sit, then i jammed the molex cable behind the mobo tray, ran the Sata cable thru the bottom cable management hole and out thru the top, fitted the 332N up in the 5,25 drivebays since it was to high to stand at the bottom under the 5870.

Didnt sleeve the I/O cables since i found out the sleeving was in a realy ugly silver/gray color

Gonna take and post some pictures after i have recharged my camera.

Editing: Camera is fully charged and ive taken the pics, but imageshack and tiny pics just tells me "no files where uploaded" when i try too do it


----------



## Xiliii

Heres the pics i promised you earlier today il start with a before pic.
Got no pics from before without the window on,
couldnt find one atleast so this is the best before pic i got and you get the feeling of how it looked.

Heres a pic of what it looks like now, dont got any good places to hide the 24 pin yet, 
havent had the time/ecuipment to dremel a hole closer too the mobo.


Only thing i see thats "bad" is the Sata cables and the PCI-E cables which i realy dont got any clue where i can hide.
Else i think its getting pretty good now

Atm the SSD is "floating" in the air since i dont have any 3.25-2.25 adapters yet.

And here is a pic from the outside without a Window

Got no pics from the backside since im afraid too open up the panel xD


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, I haven't done this before, I'm not sure if the sig line is correct but I'm going to post one pic to see if I know how to do it right. I'm a bit busy today but I'll try to get back later.
Ok, seems I don't know how to post and image. Do you have to upload to an album first then link to that?


----------



## Enigma8750

Well you can go into your User CP and then Choose the Album on the left and then look to see the upload pics button.

Then his Browse and find the picture of your rig on your hard drive.

Then upload the Picture and then right click on the picture and look for properties.
{Do not do this in Google Chrome. It wont work that way.}

copy the http address that is in the properties and then come to you new thread here.

Say something and then hit the Mountains looking Icon at the top and paste that Http address between the two IMG commands.

Also go into your edit sig box and put that php in your sinature box and it will come out correct. Wecome to the club.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lee79* 
Here is my Scout, still a work in progress with 6 120mm fans and 2 140mm fans.

I would like to Welcome Lee79 to the CM Storm Scout Club. I will add you later. Have to go offline for awhile. Also Welcome to BriSleep for becoming a new troop as well.

Thanks, both of you for your interest.


----------



## Lee79

To Add pictures to your post's you have to scroll down on the reply screen to "Attach Files"

Thanks Enigma8750 will keep you updated as I make improvments to my scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks .. Your teamwork is showing already.. You will do good here.


----------



## hubwub

This is my third try at fixing my cable management for my case. I hope it worked.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I would like to Welcome Lee79 to the CM Storm Scout Club. I will add you later. Have to go offline for awhile. Also Welcome to BriSleep for becoming a new troop as well.

Thanks, both of you for your interest.


Hola newbies! Welcome to the psychotic cyber world of online forums!


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


This is my third try at fixing my cable management for my case. I hope it worked.





























Nice cable management dude! Really an improvement from the first time I saw your case. Well done


----------



## photonmoo

Nice hubwub! you can also always hide the front i/o panel cables around the back and have them coming through the 2 square holes next to the psu, it helps a lot and frees up extra room...and looks awesome.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
This is my third try at fixing my cable management for my case. I hope it worked.





























Wow. Hub. That looks great. You are really getting this stuff.


----------



## ROM3000

Looking good hubwub.







I second photonmoo's suggestion.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let it be known to all Scouts:
That HubWub has been promoted to the rank








E6 Congratulation HubWub.
You are a credit to the Unit.
Your effort over and over again to better your build 
has shown your perceverence to excel in the 
face of advercity.
Great Job HubWub.
HubWub
Marine Good Conduct Medal
NAVAL E Ribbon: Battle efficiency competition, to members of ships, squadrons or units.















*


----------



## Enigma8750

*Want to Join US?*

*Enter your name and I will sign you up as a Scout 1st Class.*

Use this PHP for your Signature Block.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]



*Please include some pictures of your rig and comments on what you like about the Cooler Master Storm Scout.*


----------



## photonmoo

I'm very pleased to see how much the thread / club is growing. Many intelligent pc users are opting for the scout, w00ts.

Atta boys!!


----------



## Jplaz

I'll be picking one up at microcenter tomorrow for $60, if they still have some in stock. Unfortunately, the rig won't be finished until early 2010, I will definitely post again and join when it's finished.


----------



## BriSleep

Well, I'm trying to put my system pics up but still not too sure, they're loaded but I'd like to make comments.








Can someone tell me why the .html in my sig line isn't working?
Aha, I think this might be it!Attachment 130145 This is my oooolllllddd P4-3.0Ghz system, I don't even know who makes this case but I'll never get lights in a door again.

This should be a zoom of the L/C system that keeps it from burning up!Attachment 130146

Attachment 130147 This is the whole shebang with the side fans and that nice smoked plexi off.

Attachment 130148 Then a zoom of the XFX Radeon 5870 that makes my games look like HDTV! Man that card barely gets warm!

Attachment 130149 This is the back panel off with the wires as smashed as I can get them against the back plane to make the cover fit. Have to push on top with my head and bottom with my hand the quick like sneak in the thumbscrews or it just goes sproing!!


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Well, I'm trying to put my system pics up but still not too sure, they're loaded but I'd like to make comments.








Can someone tell me why the .html in my sig line isn't working?
Aha, I think this might be it!Attachment 130145 This is my oooolllllddd P4-3.0Ghz system, I don't even know who makes this case but I'll never get lights in a door again.

This should be a zoom of the L/C system that keeps it from burning up!Attachment 130146

Attachment 130147 This is the whole shebang with the side fans and that nice smoked plexi off.

Attachment 130148 Then a zoom of the XFX Radeon 5870 that makes my games look like HDTV! Man that card barely gets warm!

Attachment 130149 This is the back panel off with the wires as smashed as I can get them against the back plane to make the cover fit. Have to push on top with my head and bottom with my hand the quick like sneak in the thumbscrews or it just goes sproing!!


oooo la la!!! Gorgeous build my man! Rep up please!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

*Rom3000*
Marine Good Conduct Medal
Combat Readiness Award: "Accomplished sustained individual combat mission readiness
or undertaken the preparedness for direct weapon-system employment"


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Well, I'm trying to put my system pics up but still not too sure, they're loaded but I'd like to make comments.








Can someone tell me why the .html in my sig line isn't working?
Aha, I think this might be it!Attachment 130145 This is my oooolllllddd P4-3.0Ghz system, I don't even know who makes this case but I'll never get lights in a door again.

This should be a zoom of the L/C system that keeps it from burning up!Attachment 130146

Attachment 130147 This is the whole shebang with the side fans and that nice smoked plexi off.

Attachment 130148 Then a zoom of the XFX Radeon 5870 that makes my games look like HDTV! Man that card barely gets warm!

Attachment 130149 This is the back panel off with the wires as smashed as I can get them against the back plane to make the cover fit. Have to push on top with my head and bottom with my hand the quick like sneak in the thumbscrews or it just goes sproing!!


What a cool Build.. Thumbs up and commendations to you BriSleep. Welcome to the club and may your honor always be true.

Semper Fi. Do or Die.

Enigma


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Well, I'm trying to put my system pics up but still not too sure, they're loaded but I'd like to make comments.








Can someone tell me why the .html in my sig line isn't working?
Aha, I think this might be it!Attachment 130145 This is my oooolllllddd P4-3.0Ghz system, I don't even know who makes this case but I'll never get lights in a door again.

This should be a zoom of the L/C system that keeps it from burning up!Attachment 130146

Attachment 130147 This is the whole shebang with the side fans and that nice smoked plexi off.

Attachment 130148 Then a zoom of the XFX Radeon 5870 that makes my games look like HDTV! Man that card barely gets warm!

Attachment 130149 This is the back panel off with the wires as smashed as I can get them against the back plane to make the cover fit. Have to push on top with my head and bottom with my hand the quick like sneak in the thumbscrews or it just goes sproing!!


Very nice man, liquid and a 5870 in a scout, woohoo

Thats a beast of a psu, fork me


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



From BriSleep.

This is the back panel off with the wires as smashed as I can get them against the back plane to make the cover fit. Have to push on top with my head and bottom with my hand the quick like sneak in the thumbscrews or it just goes sproing!!


Bri.. We have all been there. I think everyone has said that in this thread at least once...

LOL


----------



## JDMfanatic

so even when you force it on can you guys even push it all the way in? cause i can't!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


so even when you force it on can you guys even push it all the way in? cause i can't!


Initially mine was a nightmare to close, but it's much easier now. It's become almost molded into that position from all the pressure and force applied to it


----------



## BriSleep

Yeah, big strong PS but when I check my power meter, it's only drawing 235watts on internet, then I turn on everything I can, iTunes, a blue ray movie, start a file transfer in the backround, from the hard drive to an external (I know the SSD's don't pull much power), then I start a virus check. I think this has really got to sapping the system, right? I click on the power link button and it's only drawing 435 watts! What did I get 1000Watts for then?








Can anyone help me get SiSoft Sandra to connect? I open it and it want's a server and a password. Who's server and password? It certainly isn't mine.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


so even when you force it on can you guys even push it all the way in? cause i can't!


sure you just need two people and four hands to complete the process. if you are having problems with total insertion then one of your middle clasps are not in its desired placement.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Initially mine was a nightmare to close, but it's much easier now. It's become almost molded into that position from all the pressure and force applied to it










You should see me close mine. I have to lay it on its side and with my forearms resting on each side I have to practically lay on it to get it closed. Kind of like those old suit case commercials where people have to sit on there suit case to get it closed.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yeah, big strong PS but when I check my power meter, it's only drawing 235watts on internet, then I turn on everything I can, iTunes, a blue ray movie, start a file transfer in the backround, from the hard drive to an external (I know the SSD's don't pull much power), then I start a virus check. I think this has really got to sapping the system, right? I click on the power link button and it's only drawing 435 watts! What did I get 1000Watts for then?








Can anyone help me get SiSoft Sandra to connect? I open it and it want's a server and a password. Who's server and password? It certainly isn't mine.










Good question. why do you buy a Kilo watt to do what a half a kilo will do. That is easy. You only want to buy a PSU once. Not every time you upgrade so your future proofing your self unless they come out with a 30 Pin main connector or a new connector for the graphics card. Then we are all scrogged.
As far as Si Sandra. I haven't tried to use it for a long while and I dont remember every having to set passcodes or Logon names but that must be it. If not The Google would be a great place to check it out.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yeah, big strong PS but when I check my power meter, it's only drawing 235watts on internet, then I turn on everything I can, iTunes, a blue ray movie, start a file transfer in the backround, from the hard drive to an external (I know the SSD's don't pull much power), then I start a virus check. I think this has really got to sapping the system, right? I click on the power link button and it's only drawing 435 watts! What did I get 1000Watts for then?








Can anyone help me get SiSoft Sandra to connect? I open it and it want's a server and a password. Who's server and password? It certainly isn't mine.










Dude I got a 550 watt running my rig. 7 fans, ocd cpu, and a 4870 vid card. I suppose if I ever go xfire, I'd have to jump to a 700watt, but I don't ever see needing more then that. But, never say never I guess.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


You should see me close mine. I have to lay it on its side and with my forearms resting on each side I have to practically lay on it to get it closed. Kind of like those old suit case commercials where people have to sit on there suit case to get it closed.


Yes.. i know that position. That is no 25 in the Kama Sutra.

HubWub.. I love this flippin build.. Only three things missing. Three little black Wire ties at 1 inch intervals around all of the USB wires.. And your pURRRRfect.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yes.. i know that position. That is no 25 in the Kama Sutra.


Lmao.


----------



## iloveemilia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Well, I'm trying to put my system pics up but still not too sure, they're loaded but I'd like to make comments.








Can someone tell me why the .html in my sig line isn't working?
Aha, I think this might be it!Attachment 130145 This is my oooolllllddd P4-3.0Ghz system, I don't even know who makes this case but I'll never get lights in a door again.

This should be a zoom of the L/C system that keeps it from burning up!Attachment 130146

Attachment 130147 This is the whole shebang with the side fans and that nice smoked plexi off.

Attachment 130148 Then a zoom of the XFX Radeon 5870 that makes my games look like HDTV! Man that card barely gets warm!

Attachment 130149 This is the back panel off with the wires as smashed as I can get them against the back plane to make the cover fit. Have to push on top with my head and bottom with my hand the quick like sneak in the thumbscrews or it just goes sproing!!


any problem occur when u installed the XFX 5870??
cuz i intend to buy it
thanks


----------



## photonmoo

I suppose it depends on your board and placement... if you install it in a lower slot, you will have to remove the hdd bracket







, but luckily for brisleep his board has 3x sli so the top slot is quite high, so his just squeezes in and probably rests on the 5.25" bay bracket.

But I suppose we'll have to wait till he replies, to confirm if he came across any problems.


----------



## Enigma8750

The 5870 is a huge card and will not fit unless you remove the drive array and place your drive in your 3 1/2in. slot in your front drive bay


----------



## BriSleep

I see many of you are AMD BE members and yet you still oc them, awesome.
I had one gaming website identify my proc as an intel extreme! Don't I wish! Yeah, the 1000w is for when Nvidia finally comes out with thier new cards, I hold on tight to my wallet until they come out with the double core card. I saw this 5870 on display in a store on one massive machine and I couldn't believe when they switched from a GTX 285 to the 5870! Sweeet, I thought, then 3 months later it finally came on the UPS truck. My sweet little Dachsie was barking like crazy!
Attachment 130168 Dad, what's the number for tech support?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I see many of you are AMD BE members and yet you still oc them, awesome.
I had one gaming website identify my proc as an intel extreme! Don't I wish! Yeah, the 1000w is for when Nvidia finally comes out with thier new cards, I hold on tight to my wallet until they come out with the double core card. I saw this 5870 on display in a store on one massive machine and I couldn't believe when they switched from a GTX 285 to the 5870! Sweeet, I thought, then 3 months later it finally came on the UPS truck. My sweet little Dachsie was barking like crazy!
Attachment 130168 Dad, what's the number for tech support?

Awwies, that's such a cute lil sausage.








I miss my little baba







, dachshunds are the cutest lil doggies.

w00ts, looks like my scout is finally get the cooling upgrade it deserves... a bit of liquid delight









I bagged a wc'ing setup for 50 bucks on ebay


----------



## Enigma8750

AMD TECK SUPPORT... how can I hep


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Awwies, that's such a cute lil sausage.








I miss my little baba







, dachshunds are the cutest lil doggies.

w00ts, looks like my scout is finally get the cooling upgrade it deserves... a bit of liquid delight









I bagged a wc'ing setup for 50 bucks on ebay









******* on the aquazition. My wife has a half dachound part yorkey mix. he is a momma's baby and my first Grandchild.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iloveemilia* 
any problem occur when u installed the XFX 5870??
cuz i intend to buy it
thanks

Ok, guys, here's the dirty truth! I have built 12+ some systems from raw scratch, I have repaired or re-built at least 20 systems for friends family and neighbors but this machine. I had someone build it for me.







I got 18 years worth of back disability pay and my wife said, you are _*not*_ going to do that yourself!!! I did have to re-rig thier wiring job because neither of my optical drives ran and both of my side grill case fans were DOA. Some things you just have to do yourself! Like who else will twist a wire around a pencil to hold it in place just so you can make it go curly Q?
I can, however tell you how they did it because I'm outrageously curious, that's why I post to forums, among other reasons. First, in the drive cage, don't put a hard drive where the card is going to sit. Maybe I can get a pic of it but there's an SSD drive there, then under it is the 1Tb hard drive, then under that is the other SSD, then you put the front of the card against the cage, see exactly where it's going to go, take it out and push hard on just that spot! I know, intentionally dent my new case? Yep, then set the nose of the vid card in there, push a little more so there's about 1/4" left and rock the connector into place then snap, the retainer snaps out and then you can put in the screws. Luckily with this 3X SLI board the next x16 card goes in slot 3, that space in the drive cage is empty too. So, bend it I will or else it's out with the diamond bladed dremel. It was either that or get some other case I didn't really want. I wanted to be able to pick this one up and move it. It's close to 50lbs but I can grab both handles and lift. I had many people tell me it was too small and I must get a full tower.
Gang, I spent 6 1/2 years on the border between E/W Germany. When there _*was*_ a border, if there's one thing I've learned in life, if there's a will, there's a way.
Oh, also Photnmoo (what's that mean??) is also right, the top slot is very high, the 5870 covers the pci-x slot that's usually above the vid card and it almost hits the northbridge fan and the bottom slot is just above the P/S. If you put a card in the second slot while the top and bottom are occupied it becomes an 8X slot. I'd rather buy a new mobo than do that!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
******* on the aquazition. My wife has a half dachound part yorkey mix. he is a momma's baby and my first Grandchild.

Yeah, that little guy is definitly mommas kid. I'll post a pic of my tag along tomorrow. We just got Farscape, the complete series yesterday and she want's to watch it, I really love that show!
Me: But dear, I was just learning to program my CM Sentinal Advance mouse.
Her: Brian, it's Farscape!
Ok, I gotta go, take care all.


----------



## Enigma8750

Same for me with Scrabble at night. Every night a 5 scrabble games on the big screen and my HTPC.. She likes the togetherness and I can't stand that freakin programmer. He was on weed and pissed off when he wrote that freaking program.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here's a nice backgroud for someone.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Same for me with Scrabble at night. Every night a 5 scrabble games on the big screen and my HTPC.. She likes the togetherness and I can't stand that freakin programmer. He was on weed and pissed off when he wrote that freaking program.

lol, you're a funny uncle.


----------



## Monsk

What would you guys suggest to remove the hard drive bay/can you only remove part of the bay where the "card" would go, or is it the whole thing that has to go/


----------



## Enigma8750

Is it hanging from the drive bays or is it screwed to the base. IN any rate. You should be able to dremmel half of it out or just a side of one to allow the card to go in. Anything is possible.


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Is it hanging from the drive bays or is it screwed to the base. IN any rate. You should be able to dremmel half of it out or just a side of one to allow the card to go in. Anything is possible.

Okay thanks, I just saw that pic of a 5870 fitting into the scout, tha's pretty win


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Nice cable management dude! Really an improvement from the first time I saw your case. Well done










Thank you very much! All the comments from the first time I posted pictures of my rig, I wanted to do better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Nice hubwub! you can also always hide the front i/o panel cables around the back and have them coming through the 2 square holes next to the psu, it helps a lot and frees up extra room...and looks awesome.


I will look into that. Thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow. Hub. That looks great. You are really getting this stuff.


Thank you very much!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Looking good hubwub.







I second photonmoo's suggestion.


I might try it when I have time during Thanksgiving break.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Let it be known to all Scouts:
That HubWub has been promoted to the rank








E6 Congratulation HubWub.
You are a credit to the Unit.
Your effort over and over again to better your build 
has shown your perceverence to excel in the 
face of advercity.
Great Job HubWub.
HubWub
Marine Good Conduct Medal
NAVAL E Ribbon: Battle efficiency competition, to members of ships, squadrons or units.















*


Thank you so much. My motto it never hurts to try. Perfection can only be achieved if you try.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


HubWub.. I love this flippin build.. Only three things missing. Three little black Wire ties at 1 inch intervals around all of the USB wires.. And your pURRRRfect.











I will look into that. I need to get more wire ties first before I do that.

This thread has been really helpful. I keep learning new things to do with my rig. Thanks to everybody here.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


This should be a zoom of the L/C system that keeps it from burning up!Attachment 130146


Hubba hubba, I'm realy looking forward till when i get money and hopefully my dad will aprove a watercooling build ^^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


w00ts, looks like my scout is finally get the cooling upgrade it deserves... a bit of liquid delight









I bagged a wc'ing setup for 50 bucks on ebay










Ok, im jealous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/SwjOLkc-TNI/AAAAAAAACAQ/rT6i1QakW4M/s720/FinalFantasy.jpg
Here's a nice backgroud for someone.


*Sniff sniff* Smells like Final Fantasy


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


What would you guys suggest to remove the hard drive bay/can you only remove part of the bay where the "card" would go, or is it the whole thing that has to go/


It seems like Brisleep has been able to bend the top of the HDD cage to fit the card, i myself removed it and installed the Lian Li 332N HDD cage up in the 5.25 drivebays, i would say remove it if youre able to fit a 3x3.25" adapter in the 5.25 divebays. If you do so you take a drill and drill thru the 4 bottom rivets and take a dremel or other grinding tool and grind/cut away the 4 thats connected to the 5.25" drivebay.

If you decide to cut it in half you should do something to keep the form of the HDD cage or else it would be useless since the "hotswap" will be ruined. WHat you would make im unsure off but maybe a small frame or something.

And postin on the 300 page woohoo ^^

And would like some tips on where i can hide my cables better:


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Xiliii, Route the 12v ATX and the 24 pin ATX behind the Motherboard Tray


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Xiliii, Route the 12v ATX and the 24 pin ATX behind the Motherboard Tray


Tried routeing the 4 pin behind the mobotray but its to short, wil not do anything with the 24 pin before i get a dremmel


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let is be known to all Scouts
These two Scouts have shown Fidelity, Support and Leadership skills
For this they are awarded the following medals.*

*MlbrottarN:*
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon
























*Xiliii:*
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon
























*Congratulations Gentlemen*


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Rom3000*

Marine Good Conduct Medal
Combat Readiness Award: "Accomplished sustained individual combat mission readiness
or undertaken the preparedness for direct weapon-system employment"

















Thanks for the promotion Enigma and I like "Black Night Racer".


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Let is be known to all Scouts
These two Scouts have shown Fidelity, Support and Leadership skills
For this they are awarded the following medals.

*MlbrottarN:*
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon
























*Xiliii:*
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon
























*Congratulations Gentlemen*


Thank you sir! This is the most awsome and dedicated group of people i've ever meet, Enigma great job starting this club


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Let is be known to all Scouts
These two Scouts have shown Fidelity, Support and Leadership skills
For this they are awarded the following medals.*

*MlbrottarN:*
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon
























*Xiliii:*
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon
























*Congratulations Gentlemen*


Ty ^^ its great being in such good party of people ^^


----------



## playah

Finally got time to put it together, manual isn't real informative and in my impatience broke a tab off that locks the cards in, but it still works any way, got to love that.

Everything went together pretty good, kinda tight though, used to working in bigger cases, although I did get some practice putting an old Matx mb in a small oem case, now that was a nightmare.

The case certainly seem rock solid, w/excellent airflow, a lot sturdier feeling than say a Ultra Aluminus case I have, two diff animals all together, still a big roomy case w/good airflow, just doesn't have the solid feel as the CM

It is a sexy beast, just wish it were a we bit bigger, have a 3870 in it right now on a P45 UD3P MB w/a TT toughpower 750w

I probably could of done a better cable management job, was in a hurry though

Tried putting a 3870x2 in it half hearted cause it was so tight, quit right there, got a 4870 in a diff case, might try that.

What about the slits on the windowed side panel, should I be worried about dust and such getting in there.

My 1st build w/a real quality case though and gotta say I love it










Pretty crummy pic,lol, sometimes it takes a good shot other times not

Oh yeah that Dark Knight hsf looks great in there, might get a little tricky having to take it out when I upgrade cpu, cause of the fan


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *playah* 
Finally got time to put it together, manual isn't real informative and in my impatience broke a tab off that locks the cards in, but it still works any way, got to love that.

Everything went together pretty good, kinda tight though, used to working in bigger cases, although I did get some practice putting an old Matx mb in a small oem case, now that was a nightmare.

The case certainly seem rock solid, w/excellent airflow, a lot sturdier feeling than say a Ultra Aluminus case I have, two diff animals all together, still a big roomy case w/good airflow, just doesn't have the solid feel as the CM

It is a sexy beast, just wish it were a we bit bigger, have a 3870 in it right now on a P45 UD3P MB w/a TT toughpower 750w

I probably could of done a better cable management job, was in a hurry though

Tried putting a 3870x2 in it half hearted cause it was so tight, quit right there, got a 4870 in a diff case, might try that.

What about the slits on the windowed side panel, should I be worried about dust and such getting in there.

My 1st build w/a real quality case though and gotta say I love it










Pretty crummy pic,lol, sometimes it takes a good shot other times not

Oh yeah that Dark Knight hsf looks great in there, might get a little tricky having to take it out when I upgrade cpu, cause of the fan

Looks nice ^^ could use some cable management. try to get the PCI-E cables into the HDD cage and the 24 pin behind the mobo and out thru the top of the hdd cage.. or cut out a hole close to where the connector is at


----------



## photonmoo

Nice playah, it's coming along nicely!









But, I gotta agree with Xiliii, it needs a little cable management....but you did say you did it quickly, so it's all good for the time being , hehe


----------



## BriSleep

Attachment 130274 Hey troops, said I'd post a pic of my little tag along so here he is. He's usually under the desk with me in his snuggle tails bed but it's his momma's B-day and she's on the phone so he's warming up under her blanket.
What do you folks think of Cold Cathode lights? My rig only has lights on the OCZ RAM cooler fan, which nicely lights up the L/C reservoir so I can see the coolant moving but the only other thing I can see is the temp LED's. So, I thought maybe some minimal CC lights like 4" top and bottom. Whatcha think?


----------



## playah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Nice playah, it's coming along nicely!









But, I gotta agree with Xiliii, it needs a little cable management....but you did say you did it quickly, so it's all good for the time being , hehe










That's why I posted a pic of it to gets some cable management tips, I thought about the 24 pin already, too bad not modular psu, I'll be adding at least 1 maybe 2 drives yet, so yeah gotta find some where to tuck those cables and make sure drives are getting airflow.

What about the slits in the side, any worries about dust build up


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Attachment 130274 Hey troops, said I'd post a pic of my little tag along so here he is. He's usually under the desk with me in his snuggle tails bed but it's his momma's B-day and she's on the phone so he's warming up under her blanket.
What do you folks think of Cold Cathode lights? My rig only has lights on the OCZ RAM cooler fan, which nicely lights up the L/C reservoir so I can see the coolant moving but the only other thing I can see is the temp LED's. So, I thought maybe some minimal CC lights like 4" top and bottom. Whatcha think?


He's a little cute munchkin









Yup, I agree...some 4" uv cathodes strategically placed will make your rig extra smexi. The nice thing about the 4" is that they're easy to hide out of sight


----------



## Jennifer24

Wow this is a great thread.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *playah*


That's why I posted a pic of it to gets some cable management tips, I thought about the 24 pin already, too bad not modular psu, I'll be adding at least 1 maybe 2 drives yet, so yeah gotta find some where to tuck those cables and make sure drives are getting airflow.

What about the slits in the side, any worries about dust build up


The slits on the side to accumulate dust from time to time...but a lot of us just got fed up with the side window and replaced it...and a few have cut out new blow holes for the fans.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jennifer24*


Wow this is a great thread.


Indeed





















w00ts


----------



## kev_b

Micro Center has this sale on the Scout case, $59 but with my 5% off coupon it came to $56 so I bought it, the plan is to use this scout for my 550 BE cpu. Not to sure what mods I'll do yet but I thought I throw a couple of ideas out and see what you guys think.
I put a 120mm fan in the rear of the 5.25 bay with a flow director and slanted it slightly aiming the air flow at the gpu, the other thing I am thinking of is add a 140mm fan at the bottom between the psu and the hdd cage aiming the air up, I'm thinking since the air flow is blocked somewhat from the hdd and cage the 140mm fan will give it a boost, I also want to add some acrylic covering the top of the psu to the hdd cage with a hole cut in it for the 140mm fan, it will give things a nice Reflective look and hide the cables.


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


The slits on the side to accumulate dust from time to time...but a lot of us just got fed up with the side window and replaced it...and a few have cut out new blow holes for the fans.


You have a great rig!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jennifer24*


You have a great rig!


Looks like you have a kick ass rig as well Jennifer.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jennifer24*


You have a great rig!


Lol, hehe it's okay...works for me







your rig on the other hand is a great rig...


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Looks like you have a kick ass rig as well Jennifer.










Thanks, but I did have some help, lol.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Micro Center has this sale on the Scout case, $59 but with my 5% off coupon it came to $56 so I bought it, the plan is to use this scout for my 550 BE cpu. Not to sure what mods I'll do yet but I thought I throw a couple of ideas out and see what you guys think.
I put a 120mm fan in the rear of the 5.25 bay with a flow director and slanted it slightly aiming the air flow at the gpu, the other thing I am thinking of is add a 140mm fan at the bottom between the psu and the hdd cage aiming the air up, I'm thinking since the air flow is blocked somewhat from the hdd and cage the 140mm fan will give it a boost, I also want to add some acrylic covering the top of the psu to the hdd cage with a hole cut in it for the 140mm fan, it will give things a nice Reflective look and hide the cables.


The acrylic will work nicely where you have suggested. The one of the other dudes posted his rig in the rate my cables thread, and he had acrylic hiding most of his... it looked good just his attitude spoiled it I think...kinda overly bragging...boo


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer24* 
Thanks, but I did have some help, lol.

Tis all good









*edit* w00ts 500th post


----------



## Jennifer24

Happy 500th!!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Tis all good









*edit* w00ts 500th post









Were tied!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Were tied!









Gawd, seems I'm a post whore...compared to you


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
man oh man... go to work and miss all the fun, way to get at him Dkev... my setups twice as nice as his and i haven't even invested that much in components! but im sure some re re on ebay would pick it up 4 that price. Talkin all that trash and cant even back it up with some rig pix.... truly sad!!!

Wait, how is your rig twice as better then his? You have basicly the same rig??

Your have slower ram and are running vista, lol. Maybe better monitor and slightly better GPU, but mainly the same.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer24* 
Wait, how is your rig twice as better then his? You have basicly the same rig??

Your have slower ram and are running vista, lol. Maybe better monitor and slightly better GPU, but mainly the same.

Hehe, "Jennifer24" is that your real name or just profile name?


----------



## playah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
The slits on the side to accumulate dust from time to time...but a lot of us just got fed up with the side window and replaced it...and a few have cut out new blow holes for the fans.

Replaced w/what? Fans w/screens maybe if they're silent, it's about the quietest rig I have right now


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *playah* 
Replaced w/what? Fans w/screens maybe if they're silent, it's about the quietest rig I have right now

with either clear/colour sheets of acrylic.


----------



## playah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


with either clear/colour sheets of acrylic.


 Which case do you like better Scout or Haf and differences


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Hehe, "Jennifer24" is that your real name or just profile name?



Yes, its my real name.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *playah*


Which case do you like better Scout or Haf and differences


I prefer the scout, and sadly the HAF hardly gets used









The HAF is a awesome case, just it's much harder to work with because it's so big. Yeah you can shove whatever you want into it and there still will be space for more, but yeah it just is a bit too big for me.

It sits in the study atm, I still have to get new graphics cards for it, either 5850's, 5870 or a 5970...have to wait and see.

I love my scout, it has everything one could ask for and more...It gets used the most, well apart from the laptops...plays everything and keeps the wifey happy.

I wanted to use the components from the HAF in the Scout, but they were going to be too much of a tight squeeze, so I opted not too. I've got the spare M3N-HT Deluxe mobo still and a few other bits and pieces which I could but into the Scout, but I've done so much modding and shizzle that It would be a waste if I did









The scout is one, if not the best case I've had







I love it... I'll wait and see once the Water Cooling is in the scout. Going with 2 120mm rads, bay reservoir, pump, uv red and black tubing, distilled water + uv red dye bomb...


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Ive done somethings in my scout today, i started off with changing the fan on the Lian Li 332N with a R4, then i changed the top fan with the red 140mm wich used to sit in the front, then i put the 24pin and the sata power cable into the hole down at the psu and out thru the one where the HDD rack used to sit, then i jammed the molex cable behind the mobo tray, ran the Sata cable thru the bottom cable management hole and out thru the top, fitted the 332N up in the 5,25 drivebays since it was to high to stand at the bottom under the 5870.

Didnt sleeve the I/O cables since i found out the sleeving was in a realy ugly silver/gray color

Gonna take and post some pictures after i have recharged my camera.

Editing: Camera is fully charged and ive taken the pics, but imageshack and tiny pics just tells me "no files where uploaded" when i try too do it



Nice, cant wait to see it.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jennifer24*


Nice, cant wait to see it.


I think he did post the pics already

*edit* yup, he did


----------



## Jennifer24

Off topic but your seem like smart people.

What is the cheapest way to get a liciense for my Office 2007 Standard Trial.

I use to use google doc's, but I need Office because I need Outlook.

Suggestions?


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I think he did post the pics already

*edit* yup, he did




Yes, thanks Photo.


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Well ya, there's that. My Yahoo chat days emerge every once in awhile. Oh the hours I spent in the computer lobby beating down the wannabes. Good times.



A yahoo mod ah?


----------



## playah

Gave me some ideas for cable management


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jennifer24*


Off topic but your seem like smart people.

What is the cheapest way to get a liciense for my Office 2007 Standard Trial.

I use to use google doc's, but I need Office because I need Outlook.

Suggestions?


Jennifer, you can download Office 2010 beta from microsoft right now, the beta will be good until next October.


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Jennifer, you can download Office 2010 beta from microsoft right now, the beta will be good until next October.

Ok, thanks, has it been buggie?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer24* 
Ok, thanks, has it been buggie?

I haven't had any problem with it, I already have Office 2007 but since 2010 is free for a year why notgive it a go.


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I haven't had any problem with it, I already have Office 2007 but since 2010 is free for a year why notgive it a go.

Do you like it?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer24* 
Do you like it?

I haven't played with it much, I only had it for 2 days.


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I haven't played with it much, I only had it for 2 days.









How do you like your cpu cooler?

I like your set-up.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer24* 
How do you like your cpu cooler?

I like your set-up.

Works great! It keeps my 955 nice and cool, it's one of the best air coolers money can buy.


----------



## Enigma8750

This is the best I can do with Playah's rig picture till he sends us one without the Fuzz.. LOL

Welcome to the Club. Hey ask HubWub about wire management. That Scout can tell you what to do with what you got.. That Scout took the wire management NCO course.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *playah*


Gave me some ideas for cable management


Ok, here's some ideas, some may work, some may not. I do now see why having a 1000W power supply gave me an advantage. I got one of those "silent" editions, this means it has a massive fan underneath, and a regular size out the back of the case. What it also meant was it's thinner and that leave a little gap between the P/S and backplane, pull yours out and see if there's room there, if there is you can pass some wires behind the P/S, out the hole there, behind the back, out behind the mobo and into the mobo connectors. Use teeny little zip strips to hold them to the nearest place that they'll clip to, then snip them off with wire cutters.
For your 24 pin plug, there's a hole right there where the P/s is, run it out it, behind the backplane and around the side right next to where it plugs in. It takes a bigger zip strip for that one. Without the bottom drive cage, there's not much in the way of hidey holes for your SATA cables, but you can pull from where they meet the drive and between the cage and the backplane, be careful if you zip strip them because it's easy to cut into them, then lay them sideways against the metal and do the twist to put on the back panel. Go to page, I think it's 99 on this thread and you'll see pics of my backplane.
If you need more specifics, tell me what's buggin you most and I'll try to look at it to see if can be hidden. Oh, one more tip, if you get black SATA cables, they aren't as visible in a black case, they're cheap too.

Man I just can't get the sig line to show right, little help with that if ya'll please.


----------



## Enigma8750

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]
use *[PXP]* in the front of the line and *[/PXP]* at the end... Replace the X with an H. it was the only way I could get it on here without it doing the above. basically you put the PHP in the hard brackets and it will show. Dont forget the / forward slash on the ending PHP Like this... /PHP in the hard Brackets


----------



## BriSleep

Thanks, General!! Looks like I finallly got it.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Micro Center has this sale on the Scout case, $59 but with my 5% off coupon it came to $56 so I bought it, the plan is to use this scout for my 550 BE cpu. Not to sure what mods I'll do yet but I thought I throw a couple of ideas out and see what you guys think.
I put a 120mm fan in the rear of the 5.25 bay with a flow director and slanted it slightly aiming the air flow at the gpu, the other thing I am thinking of is add a 140mm fan at the bottom between the psu and the hdd cage aiming the air up, I'm thinking since the air flow is blocked somewhat from the hdd and cage the 140mm fan will give it a boost, I also want to add some acrylic covering the top of the psu to the hdd cage with a hole cut in it for the 140mm fan, it will give things a nice Reflective look and hide the cables.

Hi, I have a comment about putting a fan pointing up while blocking out the air from the hdd cage. I don't know about that, if you look at the engineers design of the airflow pattern, the air comes from front, bottom through the P/S and out the top and back fans. In addition, if you get the grille panel, you can add 2 fans there that nicely cool of the main parts including the vid card and cpu/northbridge. If you do what you're saying it could (that's possibly), either take air away from the intake of the P/S making it hot, or, worse, if the P/S fan isn't strong enough it could actually draw heat from the P/S itself and blow it into the main body of the rig.
How to know? Some electronics stores have these battery powered thermometers (about $12-) with a long cable running to the temp sensor. Get one, test temps inside with the sensor, do what you want, test again, then decide. This is how big builder companies find out if thier case mods will help or hurt.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jennifer24*


Wait, how is your rig twice as better then his? You have basicly the same rig??

Your have slower ram and are running vista, lol. Maybe better monitor and slightly better GPU, but mainly the same.


wow, that was dirty jen! thanks 4 the vote of confidence


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


wow, that was dirty jen! thanks 4 the vote of confidence



lol, all in good fun!


----------



## Xiliii

Anyone got any good ideas on how to secure a 80mm fan in the pci slots over the Graphics card other than wire ties? Removing the covers not cutting the smal splitters in between the covers

Edit: and i feel honored to have my rig posted twice on the first page


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Anyone got any good ideas on how to secure a 80mm fan in the pci slots over the Graphics card other than wire ties? Removing the covers not cutting the smal splitters in between the covers

Edit: and i feel honored to have my rig posted twice on the first page










Wire ties are how I did it. I just used the small ones. You can't even really see them.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Wire ties are how I did it. I just used the small ones. You can't even really see them.


Do you got a pic of it? Wire ties is the cheap and easy solution(nothing wrong with it) but want to try to make it abit more permanent than ties ^^ might try to use Grill and screw it tight and hope it holds up.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jennifer24*


A yahoo mod ah?


Wait yahoo had mods? lol


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Do you got a pic of it? Wire ties is the cheap and easy solution(nothing wrong with it) but want to try to make it abit more permanent than ties ^^ might try to use Grill and screw it tight and hope it holds up.












Yes, I know I had the fan facing the wrong way. It's fixed now.


----------



## Xiliii

Looks nice ^^ dont look as cheap as wire ties seems atleast ^^


----------



## Xiliii

If i go for a grill it will just be http://www.microplex.no/Avdelinger/D...nde-34048.aspx since its gonna be on the back where no one can see it and its only used to hold the fan up


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
If i go for a grill it will just be http://www.microplex.no/Avdelinger/D...nde-34048.aspx since its gonna be on the back where no one can see it and its only used to hold the fan up

If you have a fully enclosed video card, your not going to have a problem holding it up. It wedges pretty tight between the PSU and video card.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hi, I have a comment about putting a fan pointing up while blocking out the air from the hdd cage. I don't know about that, if you look at the engineers design of the airflow pattern, the air comes from front, bottom through the P/S and out the top and back fans. In addition, if you get the grille panel, you can add 2 fans there that nicely cool of the main parts including the vid card and cpu/northbridge. If you do what you're saying it could (that's possibly), either take air away from the intake of the P/S making it hot, or, worse, if the P/S fan isn't strong enough it could actually draw heat from the P/S itself and blow it into the main body of the rig.
How to know? Some electronics stores have these battery powered thermometers (about $12-) with a long cable running to the temp sensor. Get one, test temps inside with the sensor, do what you want, test again, then decide. This is how big builder companies find out if thier case mods will help or hurt.

The 140 fan is only there to re direct the air at low rpm so I canâ€™t see it robbing any air from the psu that takes its air from underneath the case. Experimenting with different configuration of fans and placement goes beyond what the engineers do when they design cases, what we do is modify and improve on what they do either for function or looks or both.
Also no need for a powered thermometer, I use Everest, tells you everything you ever wanted to know.


----------



## hubwub

Need some recommendations in regards to what I can do with the space between the PSU and the HDD cage. I was thinking of doing something like kev_b and put a 120 mm fan there.

Also, does anybody have any recommendations as to which fans to get? I'm thinking of getting CM R4 Red LED fans.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Also, does anybody have any recommendations as to which fans to get? I'm thinking of getting CM R4 Red LED fans.


I love the R4 fans, they are pretty quiet for the amount of air they push and they are fairly cheap


----------



## dkev

I agree. I have 2 red R4s in my system. They work great. And look sweet too.


----------



## Amstelager

Hi guys, so iv put everything together and quite happy so far. Im still going to cover the HDD cage with foam and iv ordered a new Corsair PSU.
I replaced my window with clear perspex and think it came out really nice. I used a jigsaw, with a steel blade to do it and it worked great. Tell me what you think and any suggestions would be great.









Oh and if i could join, that would be great


----------



## BriSleep

Very nice rig! Even my own cables aren't as tidy as yours.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amstelager* 
Hi guys, so iv put everything together and quite happy so far. Im still going to cover the HDD cage with foam and iv ordered a new Corsair PSU.
I replaced my window with clear perspex and think it came out really nice. I used a jigsaw, with a steel blade to do it and it worked great. Tell me what you think and any suggestions would be great.









Oh and if i could join, that would be great









Very nice, the v-8 goes well with this case. Well you could take the cable bundle in the hdd bays and tie it to the back of the mobo tray to get them out of sight. You might try to try and hide some of the other exposed cables a little bit more but other than that it looks great! rep+


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
The 140 fan is only there to re direct the air at low rpm so I canâ€™t see it robbing any air from the psu that takes its air from underneath the case. Experimenting with different configuration of fans and placement goes beyond what the engineers do when they design cases, what we do is modify and improve on what they do either for function or looks or both.
Also no need for a powered thermometer, I use Everest, tells you everything you ever wanted to know.









Just providing some info Jen. Guess I need to spring for a program like that.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Just providing some info Jen. Guess I need to spring for a program like that.

I have the paid program but you can download EVEREST Free Edition 2.20 off the internet, its worth it.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amstelager* 
Hi guys, so iv put everything together and quite happy so far. Im still going to cover the HDD cage with foam and iv ordered a new Corsair PSU.
I replaced my window with clear perspex and think it came out really nice. I used a jigsaw, with a steel blade to do it and it worked great. Tell me what you think and any suggestions would be great.









Oh and if i could join, that would be great









Nice job on your window Amstelager, what Corsair PSU did you order? The modular ones are the best way to go, it'll make your case look naked inside.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I have the paid program but you can download EVEREST Free Edition 2.20 off the internet, its worth it.










 Thanks Jennifer, do you mind if I call you Jen. My daughters name is Jeniffer. Thanks for the tip, I hate paying for things that I only use once or twice.


----------



## Xiliii

hmmm i want something in my last 5.25 drivebay... Either a neat fan controler/fan monitor with led display or something like http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_5477.html.

Any sugestions?


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Great looking Window Mod, Amstelager, well done!! + Rep to you


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amstelager*


Hi guys, so iv put everything together and quite happy so far. Im still going to cover the HDD cage with foam and iv ordered a new Corsair PSU.
I replaced my window with clear perspex and think it came out really nice. I used a jigsaw, with a steel blade to do it and it worked great. Tell me what you think and any suggestions would be great.









Oh and if i could join, that would be great










Nice one Castlelager, hehe I mean Amstelager.

Good job on the perspex window









Only thing I can really suggest is, once you get your new psu...maybe try routing as many of the cables around the back as possible... and cover up the hdd cage, can see all the cabling goodness there









rep up!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Thanks Jennifer, do you mind if I call you Jen. My daughters name is Jeniffer. Thanks for the tip, I hate paying for things that I only use once or twice.

If you are calling me Jen, then I do mind, my name is Kevin.


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


If you are calling me Jen, then I do mind, my name is Kevin.










Do I have an impostor?


----------



## raisethe3

^^^You guys are hilarious.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*











Yes, I know I had the fan facing the wrong way. It's fixed now.


Interesting design dKev


----------



## Enigma8750

If Jen stays around much longer we are going to have to pitch in and get her a Scout case so she can be part of the team.


----------



## Jennifer24

lol, will my stuff fit in a Scout?

Should I be updating my bios even though my system is fine?

New bios came out and, I'm not sure if I should get the latest.


----------



## dkev

I would like to take a moment to vent If I could. I have two major pet peeves when it comes to hardware forums. First, laziness. I can't tell you how many " spec my rig" or whats the best this or whats the best that, or what's the best between these two. It's the same questions over and over. Search the forums first or do your own research people. You'll learn something in the process I promise you. Second pet peeve applies to OCN specifically. How hard is to post a link to what ever it is you want us to look at? If you want us to pick for you what the best this or best that is...post a damn link. I already know how to use google, I don't need the practice....steps off his soap box.
Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## Jennifer24

Good point. Also somethings are just opinions such as "Do you like this case?"

Or Should I get red lights or green?


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer24* 
Good point. Also somethings are just opinions such as "Do you like this case?"

Or Should I get red lights or green?

Nope those are fine. I can see the logic in those types of questions, mostly. BUT, if you read 4 or 5 reviews , say on a case. And they all said it's a great case. You would think you would form your own opinion about it. But hey that's just me.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
If Jen stays around much longer we are going to have to pitch in and get her a Scout case so she can be part of the team.

Lol ya well they are on sale!


----------



## Amstelager

Thanks guys for the kind words and suggestions. Im very keen to do some more cable management. Iv ordered the Corsair Modular 750W but seems they having trouble getting it here. Ill have to keep looking and see if i can source it from somewhere else.
I will def try tuck the cables behind the MB when i do get it though. That MB power cable is driving me mad.


----------



## kev_b

My little experiment with cooling the gpu failed, the air flow felt really good but in the end it did not change the temps but 1 degree lower on the gpu. 
Now I have to make a choice, keep the added fans and controler or remove them, I may just keep the 140 fan between the psu and the HDD cage, the light from the led does make it look cool thru the window.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


My little experiment with cooling the gpu failed, the air flow felt really good but in the end it did not change the temps but 1 degree lower on the gpu. 
Now I have to make a choice, keep the added fans and controler or remove them, I may just keep the 140 fan between the psu and the HDD cage, the light from the led does make it look cool thru the window.











Well for it to cool it better i think you would need to cut out the bottom and put a fan there too( or just put that one there) so you get more cool air inn.. not just pushing whats all ready inside up. But nice idea might try it myself.


----------



## PathogenX

hey guys im still here









deciding on the CPU cooler 
H50 
V8 
DK

For my i5 build after christmas


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


My little experiment with cooling the gpu failed, the air flow felt really good but in the end it did not change the temps but 1 degree lower on the gpu. 
Now I have to make a choice, keep the added fans and controler or remove them, I may just keep the 140 fan between the psu and the HDD cage, the light from the led does make it look cool thru the window.










I think you and I are at the same point. If we want to lower our gpu temps, we are going to have to invest in an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


I think you and I are at the same point. If we want to lower our gpu temps, we are going to have to invest in an aftermarket cooler.


No way, not on this gpu, its a Zotac 9600 GT, not worth throwing any money at it. I may take my 9800GTX+ out of my other rig and and use it in this new rig and get something else for my main rig.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Well for it to cool it better i think you would need to cut out the bottom and put a fan there too( or just put that one there) so you get more cool air inn.. not just pushing whats all ready inside up. But nice idea might try it myself.


The air was plenty cool enough and directed where I want it to go, the Zotac 9600GT just doesn't have much of a cooling fan to begin with.


----------



## Cavi

Just bought this case for a friend's build, can't beat the Micro Center price of $59.99!

Hopefully the CM extreme power 600w PSU will have cables long enough for me to manage...


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


The air was plenty cool enough and directed where I want it to go, the Zotac 9600GT just doesn't have much of a cooling fan to begin with.


Kk ^^ well you should have a hd5870.. great fan but to noisy ^^


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Kk ^^ well you should have a hd5870.. great fan but to noisy ^^

I may depending on who has what on sale when I buy another card, black friday is just around the coner so I'll be looking.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I may depending on who has what on sale when I buy another card, black friday is just around the coner so I'll be looking.









hehe ^^ its a great card







but im thinking of selling it actauly xD and buy the 5970 xD got the room for it ^^ but... im not sure if its worth it... i can buy another 5870 and CF that instead... unsure since it will be almost the same price... easier to justify the second 5870 tho since its cheaper


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer24* 
lol, will my stuff fit in a Scout?

Should I be updating my bios even though my system is fine?

New bios came out and, I'm not sure if I should get the latest.

I wouldn't unless the bios has changes that effect your particular system. Wait a month before putting new bios on as well. Some of them have bugs and if there is a bug the mass majority will find it and the manufacture will take care of it within that time period.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer24* 
lol, will my stuff fit in a Scout?

Should I be updating my bios even though my system is fine?

New bios came out and, I'm not sure if I should get the latest.

As far as your stuff fitting the answer is yes and no. The V10 cooler will not fit the scout but everything else will. You have a superior case at this point so I just might have to make you our Honorary Antec Rep.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
hey guys im still here









deciding on the CPU cooler
H50
V8
DK

For my i5 build after christmas


*Welcome back Home Soldier..*

I would suggest the Dark Knight Xiggy 1283. with the good AS 7 Jizz. and a push fan pushing back towards the exhaust fan.


----------



## Enigma8750

Treach... how goes the Art? I really like your new thread.. I cant wait for you to add to it.. Don't let the neisayers get to you.. I get flogged every time I do a news article or review. Its goes with the territory.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Treach... how goes the Art? I really like your new thread.. I cant wait for you to add to it.. Don't let the neisayers get to you.. I get flogged every time I do a news article or review. Its goes with the territory.

Ya for sure, you cant please everyone.

I had a dream last night that i bought a water rig. It failed and i fried my system haha. Weird dream.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ya for sure, you cant please everyone.

I had a dream last night that i bought a water rig. It failed and i fried my system haha. Weird dream.

You know you are a geek when you dream about PC's
haha


----------



## playah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
This is the best I can do with Playah's rig picture till he sends us one without the Fuzz.. LOL

Welcome to the Club. Hey ask HubWub about wire management. That Scout can tell you what to do with what you got.. That Scout took the wire management NCO course.










The camera...sometimes good....sometimes not so good.
I've been yanking hardware in and out so cable management will have to wait a little bit.

I can't believe the GTX280 fit, didn't look in the thread to see if it would, it's awful tight though.

Probably be doing a cpu upgrade shortly, that looks interesting with how tight the HSF is against the top fan.

I like how the cases look without the Hdd cage, but I want active cooling
Really like this case, just wish it were about an inch or two bigger in some spots


----------



## Tig.

Hey. I think I'm new around here, but I wanna join the Storm Scout club because I just got one.









May I join the army?


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tig.* 
Hey. I think I'm new around here, but I wanna join the Storm Scout club because I just got one.









May I join the army?

Oh, I'm sure Enigma would be more then happy to help you out.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Treach... how goes the Art? I really like your new thread.. I cant wait for you to add to it.. Don't let the neisayers get to you.. I get flogged every time I do a news article or review. Its goes with the territory.


lol, im not the type of person that gets bothered by words! iv been really busy with work so i havent been able to get much on there yet plus iv got 5 custom PS3 themes im working on right now.... i need to stop doing these side jobs, i have no time 4 me







lol its ok though, ill have some more stuff posted soon!


----------



## Pandemahaos

WOW, stay away for a week or so and bam all kinds of stuff going on. Congrats on all the promotions , no one deserves it more than Enigma8750 and I like the MW2 style ranking symbols supa cool!

Really dig the recent mods... Photonmoo's scout logos, Behemoth777 new additions and Treacherous Intellects midnight bluz...blue is my favorite color love it...

Oh.. and welcome aboard all new Scouts!

back to my MW2 addiction... see ya all later.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
lol, im not the type of person that gets bothered by words! iv been really busy with work so i havent been able to get much on there yet plus iv got 5 custom PS3 themes im working on right now.... i need to stop doing these side jobs, i have no time 4 me







lol its ok though, ill have some more stuff posted soon!

I know exactly what you mean... I haven't been able to finish my book yet. I only have about 55 more pages to go.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tig.* 
Hey. I think I'm new around here, but I wanna join the Storm Scout club because I just got one.









May I join the army?

*Good Evening Scout

You are now a part of an elite group of individuals. The Storm Scout Group have members from all over the world and there is always some one ready to help you. We have lots of advise and Info that may interest you and you will be able to help us as well.

Just need for you to post a Picture of your new build as soon as you have time or just the case for verifications and your in.

General Enigma*


----------



## Tig.

The pictures are attached.

It's naked don't look!


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tig.*


The pictures are attached.

It's naked don't look!










Nice build


----------



## Amstelager

Enigma may i join. The suspense mounts!


----------



## Enigma8750

I'm sorry.. I thought you were already a member. Yes of course you are very welcome to join us. We are happy to have you and I am so sorry that I missed you. Please forgive my oversight.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I'm sorry.. I thought you were already a member. Yes of course you are very welcome to join us. We are happy to have you and I am so sorry that I missed you. Please forgive my oversight.






































naughty uncle

.......

Should we forgive you?





































.......






































.......




































You're forgiven


----------



## imh073p

Wow this case is getting more popular by the day, Win! Welcome new scouts!


----------



## stvptrsn

First post might as well post pictures of my recently cleaned up Scout. I've had it since shortly after they were released. First or second one my local Fry's sold. I'm pleased with it. Fits what I need and seems to be nicely designed.

System: E8400 @ 4.0, Gigabyte EP45T-UD3P, Corsair 4GB DDR3, EVGA GTX 275, WD640 Black, etc.

Now for the pictures. I made custom power cables for the HD and Blu-Ray player. Still have to figure out what to do for power for the molex devices however the cable I'm using now seems to be fairly clean.

Comments or suggestions welcome


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Wow this case is getting more popular by the day, Win! Welcome new scouts!

Go scouts






























Quote:


Originally Posted by *stvptrsn* 
First post might as well post pictures of my recently cleaned up Scout. I've had it since shortly after they were released. First or second one my local Fry's sold. I'm pleased with it. Fits what I need and seems to be nicely designed.

System: E8400 @ 4.0, Gigabyte EP45T-UD3P MB, Corsair 4GB DDR3, EVGA GTX 275, WD640 Black, etc.

Now for the pictures. I made custom power cables for the HD and Blu-Ray players. Still have to figure out what to do for power for the molex devices however the cable I'm using now seems to be fairly clean.

Comments or suggestions welcome

Very nice stvptrsn, it looks gorgeous. You've done some excellent cable management there...can see you've put effort into your build!

+ Rep for you, you deserve it!!!.

Thanks for posting your rig, and welcome aboard!


----------



## photonmoo

I should have all the watercooling goodies in the scout around next week...just waiting on most of the stuff to be delivered.

My wifes cousin bought a 240mm rad for his fish tank and didn't end up using it, so he asked me if I wanted it...obviously I wasn't going to say no, lol. It's going to be a bit of a mission fitting that into the scout, but I will work out something. (also it's blue :S, i'll probably change the rads around with the one I have in the HAF)

*edit*

A friend has asked me also to build him a new pc, he has a budget of $2000...so we're heading down to Melbourne on saturday to purchase the components, it's going to be fun...I love buying stuff









I might see if I can get a 5850 or 2 as well *crosses fingers*


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

nothing major... but this is one of the things iv got going on right now







im building a couple kustom PS3 themes 4 some ppl. this is a background for one of them, his is going to be a warrior/skull theme







lol, iv got a lot designed 4 it so far. more custom wallpapers, all custom icons and button.... ud be amazed how much work goes into a properly made theme







so heres a teaser 4 all u guys!


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stvptrsn* 
First post might as well post pictures of my recently cleaned up Scout. I've had it since shortly after they were released. First or second one my local Fry's sold. I'm pleased with it. Fits what I need and seems to be nicely designed.

System: E8400 @ 4.0, Gigabyte EP45T-UD3P, Corsair 4GB DDR3, EVGA GTX 275, WD640 Black, etc.

Now for the pictures. I made custom power cables for the HD and Blu-Ray player. Still have to figure out what to do for power for the molex devices however the cable I'm using now seems to be fairly clean.

Comments or suggestions welcome

Damn that Sata power cable looks nice ^^ would love to do that myself. Nice and clean case ^^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
nothing major... but this is one of the things iv got going on right now







im building a couple kustom PS3 themes 4 some ppl. this is a background for one of them, his is going to be a warrior/skull theme







lol, iv got a lot designed 4 it so far. more custom wallpapers, all custom icons and button.... ud be amazed how much work goes into a properly made theme







so heres a teaser 4 all u guys!



















Great work ^^


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*





































naughty uncle

.......

Should we forgive you?





































.......






































.......




































You're forgiven







































You're my favorite Nephew.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Damn that Sata power cable looks nice ^^ would love to do that myself. Nice and clean case ^^

Great work ^^



I am properly TEASED


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I should have all the watercooling goodies in the scout around next week...just waiting on most of the stuff to be delivered.

My wifes cousin bought a 240mm rad for his fish tank and didn't end up using it, so he asked me if I wanted it...obviously I wasn't going to say no, lol. It's going to be a bit of a mission fitting that into the scout, but I will work out something. (also it's blue :S, i'll probably change the rads around with the one I have in the HAF)

Will probably order my watercooling next week or so just realized i have more money than i expected

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Photonmoo* 
A friend has asked me also to build him a new pc, he has a budget of $2000...so we're heading down to Melbourne on saturday to purchase the components, it's going to be fun...I love buying stuff









I might see if I can get a 5850 or 2 as well *crosses fingers*

2000Aussie$ Should make a pretty neat PC, make sure too get him a Scout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tig.* 
The pictures are attached.

It's naked don't look!









OMG Nerd Pr0n!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 










OMG Dude Pr0n!


----------



## A30N

Greetings! I've been following this thread for a few months now, and I've had my Storm Scout case for about two weeks. I was just waiting on the Black Friday sale to order my parts, and everything is in the mail and should arrive by next Tuesday. I can barely contain my excitement!









The first thing I did when I received my new case was take it apart and make some measurements. After I decided on the components and setup, I cut out the steel part of the blowhole grill, leaving the plastic grill alone. Also, I cut some square holes around the motherboard so that I can better route cables. The holes were cut so that they just peak around the outside edge, with the majority of the hole covered by the motherboard. This way, I can easily pass the cable heads through, bolt down the motherboard, and leave just enough room for the cable itself around the edge. Cable management, ninja style!









I also gave all the red LED fans to my brother, and purchased 3 black non-led fans for the front, back and blowhole, as well as 2 transparent non-led fans for the side panel. I will be adding LEDs internally next month, and they will be controlled by the stealth button on the top panel. This will be a Blue Storm Scout for sure!









Components: MSI p55-GD65, Intel i5-750, Corsair Hydro H50 cooler, Corsair 650HX power supply, 8GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600, 2 Sapphire Radeon HD 5750's in Crossfire, 2 WD RE3 250GB HDD's in RAID0, and a NZXT Sentry LX fan controller!


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A30N*


Greetings! I've been following this thread for a few months now, and I've had my Storm Scout case for about two weeks. I was just waiting on the Black Friday sale to order my parts, and everything is in the mail and should arrive by next Tuesday. I can barely contain my excitement!









The first thing I did when I received my new case was take it apart and make some measurements. After I decided on the components and setup, I cut out the steel part of the blowhole grill, leaving the plastic grill alone. Also, I cut some square holes around the motherboard so that I can better route cables. The holes were cut so that they just peak around the outside edge, with the majority of the hole covered by the motherboard. This way, I can easily pass the cable heads through, bolt down the motherboard, and leave just enough room for the cable itself around the edge. Cable management, ninja style!









I also gave all the red LED fans to my brother, and purchased 3 black non-led fans for the front, back and blowhole, as well as 2 transparent non-led fans for the side panel. I will be adding LEDs internally next month, and they will be controlled by the stealth button on the top panel. This will be a Blue Storm Scout for sure!









Components: MSI p55-GD65, Intel i5-750, Corsair Hydro H50 cooler, Corsair 650HX power supply, 8GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600, 2 Sapphire Radeon HD 5750's in Crossfire, 2 WD RE3 250GB HDD's in RAID0, and a NZXT Sentry LX fan controller!



















Nice ^^ Same Mobo and ram (4gbmore but that will be fixed next month) as me. Looks like a great setup but i would have taken the 750HX instead just for safety


----------



## Izliecies

Wow, that will certainly be a cool blue/black case.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A30N*


Greetings! I've been following this thread for a few months now, and I've had my Storm Scout case for about two weeks. I was just waiting on the Black Friday sale to order my parts, and everything is in the mail and should arrive by next Tuesday. I can barely contain my excitement!









The first thing I did when I received my new case was take it apart and make some measurements. After I decided on the components and setup, I cut out the steel part of the blowhole grill, leaving the plastic grill alone. Also, I cut some square holes around the motherboard so that I can better route cables. The holes were cut so that they just peak around the outside edge, with the majority of the hole covered by the motherboard. This way, I can easily pass the cable heads through, bolt down the motherboard, and leave just enough room for the cable itself around the edge. Cable management, ninja style!









I also gave all the red LED fans to my brother, and purchased 3 black non-led fans for the front, back and blowhole, as well as 2 transparent non-led fans for the side panel. I will be adding LEDs internally next month, and they will be controlled by the stealth button on the top panel. This will be a Blue Storm Scout for sure!









Components: MSI p55-GD65, Intel i5-750, Corsair Hydro H50 cooler, Corsair 650HX power supply, 8GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600, 2 Sapphire Radeon HD 5750's in Crossfire, 2 WD RE3 250GB HDD's in RAID0, and a NZXT Sentry LX fan controller!



















nice setup!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


Wow, that will certainly be a cool blue/black case.


i second that

PS3 for sale....










.... just playing but would be cool to have


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A30N* 
Greetings! I've been following this thread for a few months now, and I've had my Storm Scout case for about two weeks. I was just waiting on the Black Friday sale to order my parts, and everything is in the mail and should arrive by next Tuesday. I can barely contain my excitement!









The first thing I did when I received my new case was take it apart and make some measurements. After I decided on the components and setup, I cut out the steel part of the blowhole grill, leaving the plastic grill alone. Also, I cut some square holes around the motherboard so that I can better route cables. The holes were cut so that they just peak around the outside edge, with the majority of the hole covered by the motherboard. This way, I can easily pass the cable heads through, bolt down the motherboard, and leave just enough room for the cable itself around the edge. Cable management, ninja style!









I also gave all the red LED fans to my brother, and purchased 3 black non-led fans for the front, back and blowhole, as well as 2 transparent non-led fans for the side panel. I will be adding LEDs internally next month, and they will be controlled by the stealth button on the top panel. This will be a Blue Storm Scout for sure!









Components: MSI p55-GD65, Intel i5-750, Corsair Hydro H50 cooler, Corsair 650HX power supply, 8GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600, 2 Sapphire Radeon HD 5750's in Crossfire, 2 WD RE3 250GB HDD's in RAID0, and a NZXT Sentry LX fan controller!



















Nice set up A30N


----------



## kev_b

I just put together a second scout the other day and already plan on tearing it apart this weekend. I want to cut 2 4.5 inch holes for the fans like my signature rig, go with all R-4 fans (green since I already have them) and replace my V-8 with the Corsair H50, I know with the AMD 550BE I don't need the H50, but it looked so cool!


----------



## Haxxie

Hey guys, it's been a while!

Just thought I'd share some pics of my friends case. Looks pretty sweet with green fans, and he did a pretty awesome job with cable management!




























*More pics:*
Custom hole for 24-pin cable
Not a single cable through the top right hole!

Sadly I don't have a good overview pic


----------



## Enigma8750

How is that Corsair Cooler. I have always heard that the all in one setups are not so great but I have seen a lot of people with those corsairs..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
How is that Corsair Cooler. I have always heard that the all in one setups are not so great but I have seen a lot of people with those corsairs..

I know nothing about I5 boards except they have a FSB on the NB instead of on the Chip like the I7


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Also that DrMOS MSI board is Good but the Asus M4A79 with the DDr3 1800 overclocked is one of the best Mobos around.

Isnt that an AMD board though? I though he was going with an i5. Doh, maybe i misunderstood.


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


How is that Corsair Cooler. I have always heard that the all in one setups are not so great but I have seen a lot of people with those corsairs..


Reviews are pretty much universally good on it. Some debate on whether it beats the top end air coolers but it's keeping my system plenty cool and leaves a ton more room in the case. Bought mine on sale at BB for $60, can be had for a little less at Fry's right now.

Steve


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks... I was thinking of the fact that it does'nt take up that much space. But I am glad that you say it can keep up with the good air coolers. I have my sig case and its not fat enough for a Xiggy so I was thinking to use that Corsair Water cooler in there to keep the cpu nice and frosty.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I just put together a second scout the other day and already plan on tearing it apart this weekend. I want to cut 2 4.5 inch holes for the fans like my signature rig, go with all R-4 fans (green since I already have them) and replace my V-8 with the Corsair H50, I know with the AMD 550BE I don't need the H50, but it looked so cool!









Your gonna love that 550.. the CPUz on my rig shows it as a quad core. I might have to get me another board that will unlock those cores.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haxxie* 
Hey guys, it's been a while!

Just thought I'd share some pics of my friends case. Looks pretty sweet with green fans, and he did a pretty awesome job with cable management!




























*More pics:*
Custom hole for 24-pin cable
Not a single cable through the top right hole!

Sadly I don't have a good overview pic










What PSU is that? That is a weird looking.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Your gonna love that 550.. the CPUz on my rig shows it as a quad core. I might have to get me another board that will unlock those cores.


My 550 isn't new, I've had it for a while now, only thing wrong with it is it will not unlock the other 2 cores but to be honest I can not tell much if any diffrerence between it and my 955 that is a quad.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


My 550 isn't new, I've had it for a while now, only thing wrong with it is it will not unlock the other 2 cores but to be honest I can not tell much if any diffrerence between it and my 955 that is a quad.


I couldn't unlock mine either. But honestly I would rather have my 550 oc'd then a stock quad. Now 6 cores? That's another story.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


What PSU is that? That is a weird looking.


I think its a Hiper. They are odd looking lol.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


I couldn't unlock mine either. But honestly I would rather have my 550 oc'd then a stock quad. Now 6 cores? That's another story.


6 would be nice but for your average PC user like me that would be a wast of money. 
Oh wait, I love wasting money.


----------



## Monsk

Hey guys, I just cleaned out my case.. soo much dust..










I'm still taking pictures with my phone, have yet to get a good camera yet.. so bad quality.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


Hey guys, I just cleaned out my case.. soo much dust..









I'm still taking pictures with my phone, have yet to get a good camera yet.. so bad quality.


Are you useing a side fan?


----------



## Monsk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Are you useing a side fan?


Yes I am, hence that dangly cord


----------



## zrockstar

Hello everyone. I am sure glad I found this thread, as I just ordered this case for a new build. I have been scouting around it (no pun intended), and found a lot of answers to my questions so far, but need advice on one issue. I got a CM V8 for my cooler, and I noticed a lot of people use that. I have seen some pics of people using the V8 with the top case fan, but also read some other posts and reviews saying that the fan wont fit in any way shape or form with the V8. My question is should I stay with that or get the Zalman cnps10x Extreme? It seems like that has a little smaller profile. Is anyone using that with the Scout, and able to use the stock top fan? I am not partial to either brand or cooler, and it would be a straight exchange if I went back and got the Zalman. What's your guys' take on that? All my parts should be here Monday, hopefully after the build I can enlist in the club.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monsk* 
Yes I am, hence that dangly cord

You need some kind of filter for the side fan, canned air gets expensive after a while.


----------



## Amstelager

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zrockstar* 
Hello everyone. I am sure glad I found this thread, as I just ordered this case for a new build. I have been scouting around it (no pun intended), and found a lot of answers to my questions so far, but need advice on one issue. I got a CM V8 for my cooler, and I noticed a lot of people use that. I have seen some pics of people using the V8 with the top case fan, but also read some other posts and reviews saying that the fan wont fit in any way shape or form with the V8. My question is should I stay with that or get the Zalman cnps10x Extreme? It seems like that has a little smaller profile. Is anyone using that with the Scout, and able to use the stock top fan? I am not partial to either brand or cooler, and it would be a straight exchange if I went back and got the Zalman. What's your guys' take on that? All my parts should be here Monday, hopefully after the build I can enlist in the club.

Hi zrockstar
Most of the guys on this thread will prob recommend buying something other than those two coolers but if its between the two I would go for the V8. I think it slightly outperforms the Zalman and looks really mean in this case.
It wont fit in, with the top fan in place but then you always have the option of removing that window and replacing it with a new one, possibly adding a fan or 2 across the bottom. Im about to add some fans to my new window.








Well good luck man, you wont regret buying this great case.


----------



## zrockstar

Ok so no Zalman either huh? I think I will end up going with the Corsair H50 then. Ill use the fan from that kit on the back of the case and move the stock fan to the side window.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zrockstar* 
Ok so no Zalman either huh? I think I will end up going with the Corsair H50 then. Ill use the fan from that kit on the back of the case and move the stock fan to the side window.

Thats exactly what I was about to suggest.. The corsair all in one water unit seems to be a winner in the cooler scene and doesn't take up much room at all.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


Yes I am, hence that dangly cord


Here is the way you fix that.

What you need








http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=1986

Then you take your side panel fan power wires and wire them together into one cord Eight inch cord.

Then you run that cord through the back of the computer into this external molex connection and just use the metal connectors and throw the plastic connector away. Place a red indication on your hot wire of your fan so you know which wire is which. You can hook it up 7 volts for quiet running or 12 volts for full volume and when you need to take off the side panel. just turn off the unit power. Unplug the outer wire. Take out the panel. Do what you need to. Then run the cable back through the hole in the back put the panel on and plug it in again from the outside.. Really convieniant. It works great and you can change the speeds of your fans just by moving one wire. to another hole. Easy as PIE. and the wire disappears.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is a little clearer image of Monsk's build.










CPU maker:...............intel
CPU:..........................Core i7 920 @ 4.0 ghz
Motherboard:.............Asus P6T LGA 1366
GPU maker:................nvidia
Graphics Card:............XFX 9800 GT (waiting for gf100)
Memory:.....................OCZ Gold 1600 3x2gb
Hard Drive:.................WD Caviar Black 1 TB
Optical Drive:..............Samsung DVD burner
Power Supply:.............CM Silent Pro 700W modular
Display:.......................23 in 1920x1080
Case:..........................*CM Storm Scout*
Operating System:.......Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## MlbrottarN

Aight, so im all set up at Dreamhack (Worlds biggest computer festival), My case looks tiny compared to my friends HAF932, I've added a 70mm fan to the NB heatsink and my 1tb Harddrive is ready too be filled (50GB/S Network/Seat a total av 72TB/S That Cisco guy is scareing me!!!)

Might post some pictures when it goes dark


----------



## Enigma8750

*Happy Thanksgiving Troops

You have the day off. Spend it with your family*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Aight, so im all set up at Dreamhack (Worlds biggest computer festival), My case looks tiny compared to my friends HAF932, I've added a 70mm fan to the NB heatsink and my 1tb Harddrive is ready too be filled (50GB/S Network/Seat a total av 72TB/S That Cisco guy is scareing me!!!)

Might post some pictures when it goes dark










Please do Post... I want to see pictures of shiny Rigs and pretty Girls.. You can do that. Get the nice camera. Dont use your phone..


----------



## Enigma8750

MlbrottarN... You have the conn. Im going to bed Scout. Nighty Night.


----------



## mav2000

This is probably the most active and informative thread in the case section and I really really like this case..I had to go for a pricier option only because of the size of the heatsink...

Anyway u guys are doing a great job and with the kind of ideas floating around here it just makes me want to come back to this one with a smaller heatsink. Cheers and keep it going.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Please do Post... I want to see pictures of shiny Rigs and pretty Girls.. You can do that. Get the nice camera. Dont use your phone..









Sadly my parents have the camera and they're halfway to Ireland by now








So phone it is, will try too be steady on the hand, avterall it has a 3MP camera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
This is probably the most active and informative thread in the case section and I really really like this case..I had to go for a pricier option only because of the size of the heatsink...

What heatsink are you using? Everything fits in this except the V10.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Anyway u guys are doing a great job and with the kind of ideas floating around here it just makes me want to come back to this one with a smaller heatsink. Cheers and keep it going.


That's true, we have alot of ideas...








Too slow networking card


----------



## mav2000

The Baram...wont fit in that case.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Sadly my parents have the camera and they're halfway to Ireland by now








So phone it is, will try too be steady on the hand, avterall it has a 3MP camera

What heatsink are you using? Everything fits in this except the V10.

That's true, we have alot of ideas...








Too slow networking card


































































:swearing::swearing::swearing::swe aring::swearing::swearing::swearing:














:eek :





































Damn, you has a fudging nice broadband connection...i's sooooooooooooo jealous!!!!!!!

I'm stuck on 512KB down 128KB up here in eastern victoria...we're a bit too far out of town to get adsl. *sigh* I was on atleast 4mb down back in South Africa.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zrockstar*


I got a CM V8 for my cooler, and I noticed a lot of people use that. I have seen some pics of people using the V8 with the top case fan, but also read some other posts and reviews saying that the fan wont fit in any way shape or form with the V8.


The V-8 will fit with a top fan, I have a 140mm on top and the V-8, soon to be replaced with the H50.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
The V-8 will fit with a top fan, I have a 140mm on top and the V-8, soon to be replaced with the H50.

nice! looking good kev rep up!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Ok, just saw the guys at the ASUS monter, the have 4!! HD5870 in Crossfire that's amazing ****! will post pic soon

*CRAP QUALITY AHEAD!*
4 HD5870 in Crossfire








and the HD5970 in all of it's HUGE glory IT'S MASSIVE


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Ok, just saw the guys at the ASUS monter, the have 4!! HD5870 in Crossfire that's amazing ****! will post pic soon

*CRAP QUALITY AHEAD!*
4 HD5870 in Crossfire








and the HD5970 in all of it's HUGE glory IT'S MASSIVE











Nice ^^ damn i want to sell my 5870 and buy the 5970 now xD


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Nice ^^ damn i want to sell my 5870 and buy the 5970 now xD


Well you won't realy need it, cause it's so god damn overkill that words can't descirbe, and if you look in the background of the first pic with the Crossfire, you can see a second rig with the exact same setup but that's getting clocked till god know's what speeds under LN2O


----------



## Enigma8750

*You guys are getting me SO hot for that Corsair H-50*










Quote:



The plan is to include the AMD bracket in the bundle going forward, though Corsair doesn't know when this will happen precisely just yet.

Some of the more prominent features:

* Pre-filled, closed-loop system is easy to install
* Copper CPU cooling plate for maximum cooling performance
* Integrated pump and reservoir is sealed for zero maintenance and improved leakage protection
* 120mm radiator for fast heat dispersion
* High-efficiency, low-noise 120mm fan for drawing cool air across the radiator
* Two-year warranty












Quote:



The Verdict

So then, Corsair's Hydro Series H50 left a good impression. The overall cooling performance is good. I won't use excellent here as for that you need to focus on more extravagant liquid coolers. But this CPU cooler definitely does as advertised. The kit looks good from an aesthetic point of view, it cools well and it's fairly silent, and that is a golden combo. As such the kit could be a success when priced right. At this time pricing looks to be roughly 65 EUR (75 USD) and that's still cheaper than say the top of the line Zalman heatpipe coolers. Performance is good, in fact with the unit properly installed you'll certainly be able to overclock your processor as well. That means there's enough reserve in the liquid cooling solution for some extras, and that's always nice to know and have.










Dislikes, well sure I have a few. For optimal performance the radiator fan needs to be pointed inwards, meaning it needs to blow cold air into the system. Typically this is an exhaust point. Now remember this, if you have a somewhat limited chassis where you cannot flip around another fan so it'll blow air outside (exhaust) the PC. That would be an issue. Warm air would be blown inwards to your PC components everywhere, heating up the system. And that's just not okay.












Quote:



Your biggest fear then, leakage. Technology has improved a lot, don't be afraid of leakage please. Times have changed. Now we're not saying leakage can't happen, no Sir... but the reality is that chances are just so extremely slim. Here in my office I like silence and good performance, all and I do mean this seriously, all PCs here are water-cooled. We like liquid cooling alright, that's a sure fact.


http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsai...ooler-review/1


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*You guys are getting me SO hot for that Corsair H-50*




























http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsai...ooler-review/1

Nice ^^ looking for a good cpu cooler, and with the setup my mobo has i cant go for coolers like the True or megahalem since they cover atleast 1 ram spot, and im gonna get myself a second set of http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=492604, im not 100% sure but from the pic that was posted a long while ago i cant even have low profile ram in those slots if i have ahuge cpu cooler . Only prob is where to put it since i use the 5.25 bay for HDD storage. Gotta put it at the back then, and i might then try to turn the 140mm to be intake and put a 80mm over the 5870 as an exaust


----------



## kev_b

I'm playing around with this new H50 and it doesn't fit as well as I thought it would in the scout, mounted the hoses on the radiator side has to be at the bottom or it won't clear the top fan, not a major problem but in doing it this way the hoses are sticking out and will touch the side panel causing a vibration. Time for a little more thinking.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I'm playing around with this new H50 and it doesn't fit as well as I thought it would in the scout, mounted the hoses on the radiator side has to be at the bottom or it won't clear the top fan, not a major problem but in doing it this way the hoses are sticking out and will touch the side panel causing a vibration. Time for a little more thinking.










Can you fit a fan on the inside aswell? or is it to close? How much do it build form the case itself?


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I'm playing around with this new H50 and it doesn't fit as well as I thought it would in the scout, mounted the hoses on the radiator side has to be at the bottom or it won't clear the top fan, not a major problem but in doing it this way the hoses are sticking out and will touch the side panel causing a vibration. Time for a little more thinking.









I fixed that by zip tieing the hoses together. That way I was able to have plenty of room even with both side panel fans in place. If you look closely in the attached picture you will see the zip tie.

Steve


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Can you fit a fan on the inside aswell? or is it to close? How much do it build form the case itself?


Yeah a second fan has about 1/4 inch clearance from the top fan.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stvptrsn*


I fixed that by zip tieing the hoses together. That way I was able to have plenty of room even with both side panel fans in place. If you look closely in the attached picture you will see the zip tie.

Steve


I did the same thing but on my heat sync I have the corsair facing the other way than you do, I wouldn't want to turn my head upside down to read it.


----------



## Butmuncher

Wooo I'm in the gang too, must say its a awsome box that keeps temps lower than a open air pc as mines been laid bare on a shelf for months







, it looks awsome. Happy days. As peeps say , its a tight fit but the cooling works awsome.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Wooo I'm in the gang too, must say its a awsome box that keeps temps lower than a open air pc as mines been laid bare on a shelf for months







, it looks awsome. Happy days. As peeps say , its a tight fit but the cooling works awsome.


The Scout is a nice tight little case, welcome to the club Butmuncher.







You have any pictures?


----------



## kev_b

All finished, just have to clean up my mess and plug it in. I used the fan from my V-8, PMW and speed control dail mounted on the rear of the case.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


All finished, just have to clean up my mess and plug it in. I used the fan from my V-8, PMW and speed control dail mounted on the rear of the case.


Seeing all these H50 makes me wanna buy one myself









Damn starting to work so i have gotten some cash has gotten me on a shooping spree xD


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


The Scout is a nice tight little case, welcome to the club Butmuncher.







You have any pictures?


I will do soon dude, just gotta bling it up


----------



## kev_b

My 955 with the Megahalem clocked @3.8 is running 40c, my 550 clocked @3.5 is at 35c with a room temp of 83f, the only advantage I can see going with the H50 is I can use taller memory but I'll give it time to seat in and see what happens later.


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I did the same thing but on my heat sync I have the corsair facing the other way than you do, I wouldn't want to turn my head upside down to read it.










I felt the bend radius on the tubing was too tight when I put it right side up. I was just going to find another corsair sticker and put it on there.

Steve


----------



## PathogenX

I cut out the pursuit of performance part 
and the .net part got covered behind the metal lol FAIL.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stvptrsn*


I felt the bend radius on the tubing was too tight when I put it right side up. I was just going to find another corsair sticker and put it on there.

Steve


That works to.


----------



## Enigma8750

*This is my favorite Mod of the Month
The Month of NOVEMBER










Kevb's so Obviously simple idea makes so much good sense and on top of that it is such a unique and brilliant Idea.

The Perspex over the Hard Drive array is my favorite Mod of the Month.

*


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*











I cut out the pursuit of performance part 
and the .net part got covered behind the metal lol FAIL.


I should get one of those.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*This is my favorite Mod of the Month
The Month of NOVEMBER










Its so simple Obvious and makes so much good sense and on top of that it is such a unique and brilliant Idea.

The Perspex over the Hard Drive array is my favorite Mod of the Month.

*



just wondering where i can find that...


----------



## tipsycoma

Does this case fit a 5970?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 









I cut out the pursuit of performance part
and the .net part got covered behind the metal lol FAIL.

*This is Such a great Artistic Hand done piece.

Its wonderful Path.X*


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tipsycoma* 
Does this case fit a 5970?

No nothing bigger than a 200 series or a 5850
5870 dose not fit and the 5970 will not


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*This is Such a great Artistic Hand done piece.

Its wonderful Path.X*


Thank you came out crooked though =/
i <3 this site what can you say haha


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tipsycoma* 
Does this case fit a 5970?

Yes if you use a bottom lower PCI e slot on your mobo and then take out your Hdd Array out and then add a lian li Hdd array in your cd bay .. Yes...

Otherwise .. No.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
just wondering where i can find that...

How come I never seen this mod before, I did the same mod today before I seen this but I went 1 step farther, I covered the rear of the drive bays.
All I had was the clear green acrylic so I painted the back side black and it cam out great!

Edit
oops, I didn't realize that was my mod Enigma posted.


----------



## kev_b

The AMD mount that came with my H50 seems kind of cheap, I'm afraid to tighten to much on the screws so I ordered a mount from Performance PCS.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
How come I never seen this mod before, I did the same mod today before I seen this but I went 1 step farther, I covered the rear of the drive bays.
All I had was the clear green acrylic so I painted the back side black and it cam out great!

I need to find something to cover up my HDD bays with


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let it be Known to all SCOUTS
That PathogenX and Kevb Have been
Awarded the Marine Achievement Medal
For Artistic and Inguinuity above and beyond
The Call

Thank You ... That is all.*

*PathegenX*

Marine Achievement Medal










*kev b*
Superior Service Metal
Joint Services Commendation Ribbon
Longevity Service Award
Marine Achievement Medal
Marine Good Conduct Medal


----------



## PathogenX

=D 
Thank you Enigma

on the other hand

Im thinking of painting the mesh with a logo or design the mesh on the 
with a logo or design what should i go with? any ideas?


----------



## Enigma8750

Flat colors


----------



## Enigma8750

flat Acrylic Paint.. Either a really bright yellow or on a red light background or flat black.

Testors makes those pens in the Model section at wal mart


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


flat Acrylic Paint.. Either a really bright yellow or on a red light background or flat black.

Testors makes those pens in the Model section at wal mart


Like the markers they use for graffiti 
i can make a stencil 
and then color it in

ah growing up in NY taught me so much


----------



## Enigma8750

:lach en:


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Let it be Known to all SCOUTS*
*That PathogenX and Kevb Have been *
*Awarded the Marine Achievement Medal *
*For Artistic and Inguinuity above and beyond*
*The Call * 
*Thank You ... That is all.*

*PathegenX*

Marine Achievement Medal










*kev b*
Superior Service Metal
Joint Services Commendation Ribbon
Longevity Service Award
Marine Achievement Medal
Marine Good Conduct Medal






































Wow thanks Enigma, my uniform is starting to get real heavy on the left side.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*












































:lach en:










haha 
im thinking of a cross hair

any other designs?


----------



## Enigma8750

That was my representation of my thoughts of what living In NY is like. In a smiley way.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


=D 
Thank you Enigma

on the other hand

Im thinking of painting the mesh with a logo or design the mesh on the 
with a logo or design what should i go with? any ideas?


Could turn out pretty neat if you get a good design

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Let it be Known to all SCOUTS
That PathogenX and Kevb Have been 
Awarded the Marine Achievement Medal 
For Artistic and Inguinuity above and beyond
The Call

Thank You ... That is all.

PathegenX
Marine Achievement Medal

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi.../105px-NAM.jpg

kev b
Superior Service Metal
Joint Services Commendation Ribbon
Longevity Service Award
Marine Achievement Medal
Marine Good Conduct Medal
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ribbon.svg.png


Congratz too you guys

Been round here and a friend from another forum got his hands on an old x1900xt card for like 10$ and decided too overclock it, when booting he recived artifacts in the boot menu and it died in like 2 min ^^
So, with a dead ati card in his hands he decided too kill it totaly, first by accidentaly dropping it from the top of his PC too the table, and then by removing every Heatsink and removing the core and he's now trying too sell it ^^ Might just try and trade it for a cola <.<


----------



## Enigma8750

I see the movie Office space.


----------



## kev_b

Opinions on this fan grill on the bottom to let cool air in?


----------



## Behemoth777

Hey guys, Check out the sig rig for the coming soon...








































































Got a combo deal on newegg. 625 for the case and the ssd. over 400 bucks off









I love black friday. Except for the 5am-12 shift I have to work tomorrow...


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Opinions on this fan grill on the bottom to let cool air in?


I think it will work great.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stvptrsn* 
I fixed that by zip tieing the hoses together. That way I was able to have plenty of room even with both side panel fans in place. If you look closely in the attached picture you will see the zip tie.

Steve

Hey guys, I have a complete swiftech L/C system and the hoses from the radiator to the reservoir run right up against the two fans in the side window, never had a single problem, not as much as a nick. Also, those of you who are worring about leaks, make sure you use the non conductive coolant and you'll never have to worry. I think too many people still say Water Cooled instead of Liquid Cooled and that gets folks confused.
Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
All finished, just have to clean up my mess and plug it in. I used the fan from my V-8, PMW and speed control dail mounted on the rear of the case.

Very nice rig Kev. We do have 2 Kev's on here right now, right? One more thing about zip tying or taping your L/C tubing together. It's like running your houses hot and cold pipes touching, the cold water coming out is pre-heated by the hot water running the other way. Just to be puzzling, it's also like the catalytic converter pre-heaters running to the intake manifold, it will heat up the intake before it even reaches the thing it's supposed to be cooling. I wouldn't do it, make sure there's an inch between tubes and use something that's non heat conductive, definitly not plastic, more like rope. Or hemp rope, yeah, hemp that's the ticket!








This is advice given after 2 big thanksgiving dinners, so it may be a bit puffed up.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*This is my favorite Mod of the Month*

*The Month of NOVEMBER*

*







*

*Kevb's so Obviously simple idea makes so much good sense and on top of that it is such a unique and brilliant Idea.*

*The Perspex over the Hard Drive array is my favorite Mod of the Month.*


I agree, I think CM should consider making this a feature of the Scout. How much to cut one out for me? Send me a PM please Kev.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


No nothing bigger than a 200 series or a 5850 
5870 dose not fit and the 5970 will not


Hmmm, my 5870 fits. Attachment 130814 I didn't photoshopt that baby in. Right mobo, right techniques, right dents in the drive cage. The 5970 though, no go, there's 2 more inches to go. So just crossfire 2 5870's, I'm pretty sure the Nvidias in the spring aren't going to be much shorter.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hmmm, my 5870 fits. Attachment 130814 I didn't photoshopt that baby in. Right mobo, right techniques, right dents in the drive cage. The 5970 though, no go, there's 2 more inches to go. So just crossfire 2 5870's, I'm pretty sure the Nvidias in the spring aren't going to be much shorter.


Well it doesnt go in stock, you gotta do some work and if youre unlucky with where you pci-e slots the making of the dents may be hard, take 2 hdd spots or have to chop/bend the bottom of the 5.25" bays. But he could do as me, take the stock hdd cage out and buy a 2 hdd cage ( might work with a low 3 hdd cage, but atleast my lian li 332N was just to high for it to fit under the 5870) and put it where the stock was or a 3 HDD cage and put it in the 5.25" drivebays


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Opinions on this fan grill on the bottom to let cool air in?


 I don't know if that's a full size pic but I had a fine mesh like this on my old case and it worked as a dust filter. The dust would stick to the mesh and I'd have to clear it off with canned air at least twice a month.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Opinions on this fan grill on the bottom to let cool air in?


Think it would be a good idea, but depending where youre case usualy stand i would think of a filter.


----------



## Butmuncher

Has anybody got the model number of the front fan,would just like to order thes same for above the front 1
Mesh fronts are bloody brilliant


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Very nice rig Kev. We do have 2 Kev's on here right now, right? One more thing about zip tying or taping your L/C tubing together. It's like running your houses hot and cold pipes touching, the cold water coming out is pre-heated by the hot water running the other way. Just to be puzzling, it's also like the catalytic converter pre-heaters running to the intake manifold, it will heat up the intake before it even reaches the thing it's supposed to be cooling. I wouldn't do it, make sure there's an inch between tubes and use something that's non heat conductive, definitly not plastic, more like rope. Or hemp rope, yeah, hemp that's the ticket!








This is advice given after 2 big thanksgiving dinners, so it may be a bit puffed up.










I think my temps are low enough right now not to be too concerned about it but I see your point. Maybe after running it for a time the hoses will relax enough to cut the tie straps loose, these hoses on the H50 are very stiff so I'll cross my fingers.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I don't know if that's a full size pic but I had a fine mesh like this on my old case and it worked as a dust filter. The dust would stick to the mesh and I'd have to clear it off with canned air at least twice a month.


I'm going for a clean look thats why I picked out the grill I showed, I was planning on useing one of those 120mm magnetic filters on the bottom side where it'll never be seen. Frozen CPU sells them.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I agree, I think CM should consider making this a feature of the Scout. How much to cut one out for me? Send me a PM please Kev.


I'll see what I could do BriSleep


----------



## Lee79

Done my cable managment, got a red CM fan for my heatsink and have got a red Yate-Loon for the side panel and some cold cathods on order, and my 5770 card is being delivered on tuesday, will update when they get here. The new name for my PC is "Red Dragon Scout" as it is going to be based on the AMD dragon platform and is going to be mostly red. Alot of the fan wires at the front will be gone when my new stuff gets here. So yeah not finished yet, should be done next week. Oh yeah and a pic of my live planted fish tank


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


Done my cable managment, got a red fan for my heatsink and got a red led yate-loon for the side panel and some cold cathods on order and my 5770 card on the way will update when they get here the new name for my PC "Red Dragon Scout" as it is based on the AMD dragon platfom and is going to be mostly red. Alot of the fan wires at the front will be gone when my new stuff gets here. So yeah not finished yet, should be done next week.


Where'd you get that AMD Dragon sticker? I want one badly have a complete Dragonplatform aswell


----------



## Lee79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Where'd you get that AMD Dragon sticker? I want one badly have a complete Dragonplatform aswell


I printed it out on A4 photo paper then cut it out with a craft knife and taped it on. Looks better in real life then the pics as the flash makes it too bright and without flash too dark


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


I printed it out on A4 photo paper then cut it out with a craft knife and taped it on. Looks better in real life then the pics as the flash makes it too bright and without flash too dark


Nice Job with the Dragon logo


----------



## Enigma8750

Let it be Known to All Scouts
That BriSleep has won the 
Marine Achievement Medal
For his information on newest 
ATI Card Fit.

Thanks for your fidelity and honorable work for our Thread.

That is All...

*BriSleep*[/SIZE]

Marine Achievement Medal


----------



## Lee79

Well done BriSleep







. I must try harder to move up the ranks lol








(kev_b PM me please I would like to buy a HDD cage cover also)


----------



## BriSleep

Looks like Kev is going into the hard drive cover business.









Thanks for the medal General!!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


I printed it out on A4 photo paper then cut it out with a craft knife and taped it on. Looks better in real life then the pics as the flash makes it too bright and without flash too dark


*******, I think I might just add that as a case badge on my scout







...will most probably go on the psu.

I'll be leaving shortly to go get all the components, pity I can't get any watercooling goodies, all the shops are closed that sell those... *fingers crossed* I hope either a 5870 or 2x 5850 come home with me later...if they do, they'll go in the HAF


----------



## Enigma8750

We ought to get treach to Air Brush us one of those just for the CMSSC.


----------



## rfjunkie

Anyone else see how much Micro Center is selling the CM Scout case for this weekend for the black Friday sales? I had to go and get one today at the price the have them at... Not sure what I'm going to build in it yet, but for 59.99 I can leave it sit in the box for a while until I decide what to do with it.


----------



## Bradey

ok i am about to update my sig to include my system
what could be the best/cheepest way to cool my cpu


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
ok i am about to update my sig to include my system
what could be the best/cheepest way to cool my cpu

Cheap and easy way is This Im using it myself and it keeps good temperatures, could use a new TIM cause well the stock sux


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


ok i am about to update my sig to include my system 
what could be the best/cheepest way to cool my cpu


I'd go with the OCZ Vendetta over the Cooler Master cooler... I have one of the Cooler Master coolers and the push pin mounts are cheaply made. the screw head are to thin and break easily. Just read some of the reviews on new egg about it...

This is what I would get... Its a little larger and works good. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...5&Tpk=vendetta


----------



## Enigma8750

The Xigmatec 1293 Rifle would be the best bang for the buck. The Arctic Freezer series is not bad, and the Believe it or not the Rosewill z-5 really cools well ... of course I put a high cfm fan on mine.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
I'd go with the OCZ Vendetta over the Cooler Master cooler... I have one of the Cooler Master coolers and the push pin mounts are cheaply made. the screw head are to thin and break easily. Just read some of the reviews on new egg about it...

This is what I would get... Its a little larger and works good.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...5&Tpk=vendetta

AMD Doesn't have Push Pins and the mountign for the Tx3 on amd is pretty good it keeps very good presure against the chip.

I also want too anounce that i just bought 2 CM R4 fans for somewhat 18$ ^^
They're curently hanging on the side window using Zip ties xD
And i like them alot


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


AMD Doesn't have Push Pins and the mountign for the Tx3 on amd is pretty good it keeps very good presure against the chip.

I also want too anounce that i just bought 2 CM R4 fans for somewhat 18$ ^^
They're curently hanging on the side window using Zip ties xD
And i like them alot


I didn't realize it was for an AMD chip.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


I didn't realize it was for an AMD chip.


I guess it's an AMD build he's gonna use it in cause his sig includes a 720 which is a pretty new chip and can stand up too most that get's thrown at it today


----------



## Bradey

thanks
yes it will be an amd 
i will try to mount 2 fans to the side if there is room
wat do you guys think about water cooling in this case, has it been done by anyone here?


----------



## photonmoo

Yup a few people have watercooling in the scout. I easy choice normally is the corsair h50...

I'll be hopefully finishing my watercooling setup in the week... just waiting on a few parts to come in the mail.

pump > res > 240mm rad > 120mm rad > cpu > pump

It's going to be a tight tight squeeze with the 240mm, if it's too much of a tight squeeze, i'll opt for 2x 120mm rads

Meh, no one had stock of either the 5850's or 5870's yesterday, so i ended up getting 2x 5770's instead. They're not too bad cards, but I think I'll eventually swop them out for 5850's/5870's.

I got all the parts for my mates rig...

955
4gb ddr3
2x500gb
cm sniper dragon (had him set on the scout, but he opted for the sniper dragon when he saw it, lol)
cm v8
2x4890 Vapor X
asus 785 evo something board
24" 1080p viewsonic
razer salmosa
700w psu
blu ray/dvdrw

came in just over $1700


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


thanks
yes it will be an amd 
i will try to mount 2 fans to the side if there is room
wat do you guys think about water cooling in this case, has it been done by anyone here?


It has been done yes, also depends on what kind of rad you're planing on fiting, im gonna get WC soon with a tripple rad up front and it will require some modding, but you can probably fit a 240 rad without modding too much







,

There's almost always room on the side unless you're using like a V8 or some other massive cooler


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I got all the parts for my mates rig...

955
4gb ddr3
2x500gb
cm sniper dragon (had him set on the scout, but he opted for the sniper dragon when he saw it, lol)
cm v8
2x4890 Vapor X
asus 785 evo something board
24" 1080p viewsonic
razer salmosa
700w psu
blu ray/dvdrw

came in just over $1700


It's always so much fun spending somebody elses money.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
It's always so much fun spending somebody elses money.









Hehe, it was indeed.

I tried not to spend too much as well...i was fairly good.

But gawd, the people were spending left, right and center there. One chick walked away with a i7 975, 3x 24" viewsonics, 4x 2tb hdds and a couple of other things



































total sickness.

But the icing on the cake was 2 guys bought that Thermaltake level 10 thing, meh i think it looks crap and...bought 2x xfx 5970's black editions...insane.

It's a pity *no-one* has any 5850's or 5870's


----------



## Enigma8750

actually the 5770 in Crossfire is making some real numbers with the gamers.. And Trip Crossfire is insane fast for them and all three will work on a 750 Corsair PSU..


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Hehe, it was indeed.

I tried not to spend too much as well...i was fairly good.

But gawd, the people were spending left, right and center there. One chick walked away with a i7 975, 3x 24" viewsonics, 4x 2tb hdds and a couple of other things



































total sickness.

But the icing on the cake was 2 guys bought that Thermaltake level 10 thing, meh i think it looks crap and...bought 2x xfx 5970's black editions...insane.







































Quote:

It's a pity *no-one* has any 5850's or 5870's
Well here they had a few 5870s ^^ 9 of them too be precise.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
actually the 5770 in Crossfire is making some real numbers with the gamers.. And Trip Crossfire is insane fast for them and all three will work on a 750 Corsair PSU..

They certainly run better than the gtx 260's i had previously, i could see immediately, and both of them cost together cost less than one gtx 260 when I bought it a while back.

I probably would have gone with 3 or 4 5770's but alas i don't have a 3x/4x pci 16x mobo...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 





































Well here they had a few 5870s ^^ 9 of them too be precise.

damn melbourne, no one had here


----------



## tipsycoma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
actually the 5770 in Crossfire is making some real numbers with the gamers.. And Trip Crossfire is insane fast for them and all three will work on a 750 Corsair PSU..

I'm pretty sure three of them will work on a 500W corsair.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
There's almost always room on the side unless you're using like a V8 or some other massive cooler

V8? aren't we water cooling?















doesn't that use a block.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tipsycoma* 
I'm pretty sure three of them will work on a 500W corsair.

they will on idle but you want to give yourself about 20 percent of full load for stressing. I bought my 1000 Watt so I wouldn't need to think of PSUs again. I used to have to buy one everytime I upgraded. Not anymore. And it only uses what you need.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tipsycoma*


I'm pretty sure three of them will work on a 500W corsair.


so i got a 600w to run one (







)


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


so i got a 600w to run one (







)


hehe overkill


----------



## Bradey

could you add me to the list as i have ordered a scout, it is in the post


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


V8? aren't we water cooling?















doesn't that use a block.


Well i used it as a refernce cause well no ordinary block will take that amount of space, no block for that matter will. But if your planing on placing a raditor on the side panel it will be a very tight squeeze if you don't use like Swiftech or Black Ice Stealth Rads


----------



## kev_b

I think I'm having a brain cloud I stared and stared at my case and pictures trying to think up another mod I can do that hasn't been done and came up with nothing! Maybe I need to sleep on it.


----------



## raisethe3

3 video cards on a 500 wats power supply?! You serious?!









You can't even run 8800GT in SLI on 500 watts or even 650watts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tipsycoma*


I'm pretty sure three of them will work on a 500W corsair.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


3 video cards on a 500 wats power supply?! You serious?!









You can't even run 8800GT in SLI on 500 watts or even 650watts.


5xxx series cards are 40nm and take less power. But 500 watts for anything other than 5750/5770's seems a bit exaggerated.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I think I'm having a brain cloud I stared and stared at my case and pictures trying to think up another mod I can do that hasn't been done and came up with nothing! Maybe I need to sleep on it.









He he! You and me both Kev, I keep looking at my smoked window with the two small LED fans and thinking, hmmm how will I tell my wife the cold cathodes were essential?? I know, I need to keep the light inside to to see the GPU fan right? She loves Dragons, so I'm thinking.... maybe I'll do the AMD dragon and put some colors in it that shine brighter when lit up.








Throw me ideas gang.
Oh, if you need ideas on Liquid Cooling or want me to post the pic of my L/C, just ask. No, please ask.
I also want everyone to know the yin/yang symbol I chose as my avatar is in support of the Narcolepsy Network, an org that helps PWN's (people/ Person With Narcolepsy) like me get diagnosed. If you know someone who could be a narcoleptic contact me and I'll help. I ran a website for 10 years before it overwhelmed me and when you'd type Narcolepsy into Google, I was the first site.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey General, is there any way to know how many members we actually have?
I also want to ask all, if anyone knows about the "Trim" command that helps keeps SSD's running fast. I looked all over Corsairs board and couldn't find anything.
Also is there a progam that can tell you what the model numbers of your components are? I can't find the number of my mobo and I'll be danged if I'm going to drain out my L/C to take it out. I'd also really appreciate if someone has some experience with SiSoft Sandra, she's really giving me ulcers just trying to run.
Finally, you overclocking BE AMD folks, do you have any PC mark numbers or 3D mark numbers? I originally wanted an AMD BE but went with the i-7 because of the hyperthreading.
If ya'll don't have the info, but have links to some, I'm happy either way.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh, if you need ideas on Liquid Cooling or want me to post the pic of my L/C, just ask. No, please ask.


me me me me me me me me me me me me 
ps. me

i am asking.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


me me me me me me me me me me me me 
ps. me

i am asking.










^ That whould be nice too se some loops before i go get mine for inspiration etc


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


me me me me me me me me me me me me 
ps. me

i am asking.











Attachment 131048 There ya be, a L/C system in a Scout case, the parts are Swiftec, some like the hose clamps are custom painted by Digital Storm the non conductive liquid is not UV reactive though now I wish I had gone with that. It is blue though. I was trying to spec out the full cost wednesday but they're are a few parts missing. They make my 1-7 920 2.66Ghz run at 4.0Ghz. Idle at 28c, under heavy load like Batman Arkham Asylum or Dragon Age run around 50-60c.


----------



## Enigma8750

I know that Corsair H-50 is being used alot lately.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Attachment 131048 There ya be, a L/C system in a Scout case, the parts are Swiftec, some like the hose clamps are custom painted by Digital Storm the non conductive liquid is not UV reactive though now *I wish I had gone with that.* It is blue though. I was trying to spec out the full cost wednesday but they're are a few parts missing. They make my 1-7 920 2.66Ghz run at 4.0Ghz. Idle at 28c, under heavy load like Batman Arkham Asylum or Dragon Age run around 50-60c.


Bolded= You realy don't concidering that almost all people complain about the colour dissapering and the blocks gunking up

That's some nice temps, though you can't realy call those games heavy load


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Bolded= *You realy don't concidering that almost all people complain about the colour dissapering and the blocks gunking up*

That's some nice temps, though you can't realy call those games heavy load


 Didn't know about the color and the blocks problem, thanks for that. I use those two games as examples because they're popular right now and they are muti-core friendly.
Is there something you want me to run? If so please provide a link or address as my Overclocking favorites folder is over 100 bookmarks and only about 1/4 of them have panned out. I do have a problem though, the northbridge is 62c, constant, no higher, no lower. That's why I'm looking for some sort of recording or reporting program. I figured here on O/C net would be a great find but again, it didn't pan out. Swiftec has a northbridge cooler for eVga but it's for the classified and mines 2 steps down, also it's $119- without tubing or fluid or anything! I'd rather get a new mobo, because if I L/C the northbridge, doesn't that leave out the rest of the cooling set in that config or will the pipes conduct it? Haven't read enough about my board yet.


----------



## iloveemilia

guy i wanna join this club
pls add me in








this my rig

















and by the way
can u guys tell me how to show ur rig spec in our signature???
because i noob with that and new here


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iloveemilia* 
guy i wanna join this club
pls add me in








this my rig

















and by the way
can u guys tell me how to show ur rig spec in our signature???
because i noob with that and new here

Hehe. you already have your sig rig up... check your post









You have the unfortunate problem with your mobo and the crap position of the 24pin power


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iloveemilia* 
and by the way
can u guys tell me how to show ur rig spec in our signature???
because i noob with that and new here

i guess you found it
nice


----------



## iloveemilia

i know i have bought a wrong mobo
the 24 pin is at the left side. and mess up my cable management
but because this mobo supporting ddr2 and ddr3
so it need some space
then the 24 pin have to move to left side
sound funny,my fren also said that i have the "unique mobo"


----------



## JDMfanatic

how is that mini rad in your system BriSleep? I wonder if there's anywhere I could fit a 360 rad..


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iloveemilia*


i know i have bought a wrong mobo
the 24 pin is at the left side. and mess up my cable management
but because this mobo supporting ddr2 and ddr3 
so it need some space
then the 24 pin have to move to left side
sound funny,my fren also said that i have the "unique mobo"


I have the same problem with the mobo I have...it's really a pain! but I got it sorted out eventually.










Red circled areas are where I want to clean up


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. I was wondering if there is any way that the switch used to turn the LEDs on and off on the fans could be used to switch on and off CCFLs. I know someone mentioned that the switch did not supply enough amperage, but could this possible me modified in any way without having to get a new one? Thanks for any help.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey everyone. I was wondering if there is any way that the switch used to turn the LEDs on and off on the fans could be used to switch on and off CCFLs. I know someone mentioned that the switch did not supply enough amperage, but could this possible me modified in any way without having to get a new one? Thanks for any help.


Yup it can be done...someone did it a couple of weeks back. It's somewhere in the case mods sections or other hardware mods section.


----------



## iloveemilia

Quote:



have the same problem with the mobo I have...it's really a pain! but I got it sorted out eventually.
Red circled areas are where I want to clean


ic...i got what u have,but yours seem ok ,bt mine is terrible
however this case help me have a good air flow and "cold down" my system
that's y i like this case.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


how is that mini rad in your system BriSleep? I wonder if there's anywhere I could fit a 360 rad..


 It's great! I thought it would be either blocking air or cranking out heat but it does neither, the grid is pretty open. The most heat comes from the P/S and the vid card. I saw one post where a user put one on stand offs behind the case, attached the fans there but that kind of puts the whole portable case thing in the dumps.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


It's great! I thought it would be either blocking air or cranking out heat but it does neither, the grid is pretty open. The most heat comes from the P/S and the vid card. *I saw one post where a user put one on stand offs behind the case, attached the fans there but that kind of puts the whole portable case thing in the dumps.*


I agree totally.


----------



## Enigma8750

My Favorite for Scout Case of the Week is Photonmoos Build
This one features Keyed ignition and lots of other Extras that 
only his beautiful wife knows about.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

My Favorite for Scout Case of the Week is Photonmoos Build

This one features Keyed ignition and lots of other Extras that
only his beautiful wife knows about.











He has a lot going on with his case!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


My Favorite for Scout Case of the Week is Photonmoos Build
This one features Keyed ignition and lots of other Extras that 
only his beautiful wife knows about.











+1 Looking good


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


My Favorite for Scout Case of the Week is Photonmoos Build
This one features Keyed ignition and lots of other Extras that 
only his beautiful wife knows about.



















w00ts, thanks uncle.

Yeah, there is a lot going on with my scout...especially dust from the pic







stupid sand storms down under.

Need to get the water cooling in and all the uv lights


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 







w00ts, thanks uncle.

Yeah, there is a lot going on with my scout...especially dust from the pic







stupid sand storms down under.

Need to get the water cooling in and all the uv lights



















As Crockadile Dundee would say... Thats not a Computer... THIS is a MAN's computer.


----------



## Bradey

my items have started to arrive YAY YAY








i now have my 2 blue 120mm fans


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 










As Crockadile Dundee would say... Thats not a Computer... THIS is a MAN's computer.


I think you have it all wrong Enigma, Crockadile Dundee would say, "No mate, thats not a computer, this is a computer.


----------



## kev_b

Ok, to finish out my 2nd Scout I'll cut out some more acrylic to cover 2 sides of my psu to match the other 2 pannels I have in the case, then I have 2 parts coming, a new AMD mount for my H50 and a cool 120mm grill from mnpctech for the bottom of the case under the 140mm fan to bring cool air in.


----------



## raisethe3

Photonmoo's case looks sick! Very nice job.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I think you have it all wrong Enigma, Crockadile Dundee would say, "No mate, thats not a computer, this is a computer.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Ok, to finish out my 2nd Scout I'll cut out some more acrylic to cover 2 sides of my psu to match the other 2 pannels I have in the case, then I have 2 parts coming, a new AMD mount for my H50 and a cool 120mm grill from mnpctech for the bottom of the case under the 140mm fan to bring cool air in.

*When are you going to start selling your Hdd covers.. I want one. Tell me how much and give info on how to pay you for it..*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
my items have started to arrive YAY YAY








i now have my 2 blue 120mm fans









Congratz.. Keep us posted.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*When are you going to start selling your Hdd covers.. I want one. Tell me how much and give info on how to pay you for it..*


You are on your own Enigma, knowing what you've done to your case as far as modding I think you have the know how. I have to take things easy with this screwed up back of mine and when and if I get the surgery needed I won't be doing anything for a while after that.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 










As Crockadile Dundee would say... Thats not a Computer... THIS is a MAN's computer.


Hehe, that's a bit too Aussie for me. I can't stand half the common words they use down here and I still get weird














looks when I speak because of my accent.

"put another shrimp on the barbie" << that line is sooooo incorrect lol, can blame paul hogan for that







...should be "put another prawn on the barbie"


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
"put another shrimp on the barbie" << that line is sooooo incorrect lol, can blame paul hogan for that







...should be
"put another prawn on the barbie"

"chuck nother prawn on the barbie"


----------



## BriSleep

First I just want to say it stinks that you're so far away, I'd love to have some of the mods you've done to that new build.

Now, for your wires and cables. Clockwise from upper left, that looks like 2 fan wires right? Easiest way is to get Krylon or some other plastic paint and paint them black but the first way I learned to pretty up fan wires is take a pencil, wrap the wires around real tight, buched up toghether side by side, squeeze them real tight then carefully pull out the pencil, you don't get rid of the wires but they go all in a spiral, looks pretty neat.
Next, optical drive cables right? If the top is where you want the drive there's not much you can do my drive cables are also coming out of that hole to the drives, I yanked them back and zipped them tight together but they are black and in a black case, that makes them pretty tidy. Next is through the drive cage into the vid card right? All I can see with that is paint them black too, make sure the contacts are totally filled with packing foam or something non sticky that will protect the contacts.
Next, SATA cables from mobo to HDD's right? Well, you can buy black cables that have 90deg angles on them then they dont jut out like that and blend in better with the case. No, that's not it right?, it's the blue part next to them and the leads that go to the switches on the front of the case? How about some of the same mesh that comes with power supplies to hold the cables together. Do you have to pay a lot for shipping from the U.S.? Frozencpu.com has lots of colors of that stuff. It's pretty light weight but I know some of these companies don't even ship out of country, however, if you go to the hardware store you can usually find black heatshrink tubing. If you get it big enough to surround all 3 of those cables then it should flare out with some coaxing at the mobo connectors, then slide it down the other cables, apply some heat in short bursts and get it to shrink. The same tubing would also work around the cables coming out of the hard drive cage. If you hadn't circled those things in red though, I would have said it's a very tidy case. You've got a mix of other colors on the mobo anyway so unless you want to cap everything, why do these bug you?

Please tell me what you think and if it doesn't work I'll storm something up.


----------



## BriSleep

I do have a couple of ideas on how to cap everything that isn't black. Unless I get my CC tubes the only things you can see when my side panel is on are the LED read out for the proc temps and the fan lights behind the reservoir. Oh and the hard drive spec plate, hopefully Kev_b's back will get better and he can pay for the surgery buy making us acrylic drive plates.


----------



## stvptrsn

Minor updates to my system. Cleaned up the video card power wiring a little bit; no more bunch up in the HDD area. Made the SATA cables match. But the big reason for even posting an update is I solved my upside down Corsair logo problem









New 3M carbon fiber look film. Got a few free samples of it at SEMA.

Still have a few wires to reroute/hide/sleeve. What do you think?

Steve


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 










As Crockadile Dundee would say... Thats not a Computer... THIS is a MAN's computer.


*And this is an Downunder Overclocked Computer B.B.Q*


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 

*And this is an Downunder Overclocked Computer B.B.Q*











If that's shrimp that looks fricken amazing. I eat all kinds of shrimp here in Hawaii but I've never had bbq shrimp.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


If that's shrimp that looks fricken amazing. I eat all kinds of shrimp here in Hawaii but I've never had bbq shrimp.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


"put another shrimp on the barbie" << that line is sooooo incorrect lol, can blame paul hogan for that







...should be "put another prawn on the barbie"


read


----------



## BriSleep

newegg has the scout on sale for "cyber monday" for $89-.


----------



## Izliecies

Do you use the PSU dust filter? Doesn't the PSU get hot, I mean, does it get enough air?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izliecies* 
Do you use the PSU dust filter? Doesn't the PSU get hot, I mean, does it get enough air?

The outblowing air from my PSu isn't very much hotter than the ambient of my room so i whouldn't worry and i haven't cleaned my since i bought the case in July this year


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


newegg has the scout on sale for "cyber monday" for $89-.


$84.99 with free shipping. And a $35 mail in rebate.


----------



## Butmuncher

Well here's a few pics of mine, abit shoddy i know, used a camera phone.

Added a 120mm zalman front fan, red neon, custom side panel.
The perspex cost Â£2 for 2 pieces at my local outlet at there trade counter, online was more expensive and they used off cuts









I have a spare sheet of clear perspex if anybody would like it from around the cv10 coventry area uk, Nuneaton







, pickup only







FREE .

i'm gonna fiddle abit more on xmas day when i have the new noctua heatsink, have thought of a nice little basic paint jobby but i'm happy for now at least.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
Well here's a few pics of mine, abit shoddy i know, used a camera phone.

Added a 120mm zalman front fan, red neon, custom side panel.
The perspex cost Â£2 for 2 pieces at my local outlet at there trade counter, online was more expensive and they used off cuts









I have a spare sheet of clear perspex if anybody would like it from around the cv10 coventry area uk, Nuneaton







, pickup only







FREE .

i'm gonna fiddle abit more on xmas day when i have the new noctua heatsink, have thought of a nice little basic paint jobby but i'm happy for now at least.

looks good,, Just needs a little Cable Management and will look even Better!


----------



## Enigma8750

That is one wicked set up..ButMuncher... That CPU cooler looks like something out of StarTrek.. Killer look and nice job on the window mod.. Welcome aboard man.


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


$84.99 with free shipping. And a $35 mail in rebate.


Man I can't believe it is only $49.99 after rebate with free shipping. I thought about getting another for the kids PC.................


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stvptrsn*


Minor updates to my system. Cleaned up the video card power wiring a little bit; no more bunch up in the HDD area. Made the SATA cables match. But the big reason for even posting an update is I solved my upside down Corsair logo problem









New 3M carbon fiber look film. Got a few free samples of it at SEMA.

Still have a few wires to reroute/hide/sleeve. What do you think?

Steve



Steve-

This wire job is SuperBBBBB. 
and the Corsair H2O Set up is nice too.
do You have it set for a puller or pusher
Air wise..










Super Smooth build.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


Do you use the PSU dust filter? Doesn't the PSU get hot, I mean, does it get enough air?


You should have no problem with overheating with the 600 and your build. Your probably only pulling 300 watts at the most at Full Throttle.

The case breathes good. I have my Psu turn up because I have the big red light in my OCZ with a 550 dually and my numbers have been in the late 20s and early 30s in the whole box.


----------



## Enigma8750

First of all I would like to express my extreme apologies for using Paul Hogan as a Aussie. I can see now that America has missed again when it comes to portraying a culture.

Now that is out of the way. This is my favorite computer Mod Of ALL TIME. 
I wonder what kind of temps get on this box...










Those Prawns Look Aussum.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


First I just want to say it stinks that you're so far away, I'd love to have some of the mods you've done to that new build.

Now, for your wires and cables. Clockwise from upper left, that looks like 2 fan wires right? Easiest way is to get Krylon or some other plastic paint and paint them black but the first way I learned to pretty up fan wires is take a pencil, wrap the wires around real tight, buched up toghether side by side, squeeze them real tight then carefully pull out the pencil, you don't get rid of the wires but they go all in a spiral, looks pretty neat.
Next, optical drive cables right? If the top is where you want the drive there's not much you can do my drive cables are also coming out of that hole to the drives, I yanked them back and zipped them tight together but they are black and in a black case, that makes them pretty tidy. Next is through the drive cage into the vid card right? All I can see with that is paint them black too, make sure the contacts are totally filled with packing foam or something non sticky that will protect the contacts.
Next, SATA cables from mobo to HDD's right? Well, you can buy black cables that have 90deg angles on them then they dont jut out like that and blend in better with the case. No, that's not it right?, it's the blue part next to them and the leads that go to the switches on the front of the case? How about some of the same mesh that comes with power supplies to hold the cables together. Do you have to pay a lot for shipping from the U.S.? Frozencpu.com has lots of colors of that stuff. It's pretty light weight but I know some of these companies don't even ship out of country, however, if you go to the hardware store you can usually find black heatshrink tubing. If you get it big enough to surround all 3 of those cables then it should flare out with some coaxing at the mobo connectors, then slide it down the other cables, apply some heat in short bursts and get it to shrink. The same tubing would also work around the cables coming out of the hard drive cage. If you hadn't circled those things in red though, I would have said it's a very tidy case. You've got a mix of other colors on the mobo anyway so unless you want to cap everything, why do these bug you?

Please tell me what you think and if it doesn't work I'll storm something up.


Thanks man, I appreciate all the input! I'll definitely try some of your ideas and tips.

I received some of the watercooling goodies I ordered, just waiting on the rest...then I'll probably start on the case.

I won't have much time over the next 2 weeks though, got my hands full :S


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Steve-

This wire job is SuperBBBBB.
and the Corsair H2O Set up is nice too.
do You have it set for a puller or pusher
Air wise..


I have it set to draw fresh air in. Like the instructions. I have way more intake than exhaust now. I can dangle a piece of light paper in front of drive bays and it blows out







Good for dust not getting in every little crevice I guess.

Steve


----------



## mav2000

Anyone figured out how to take off those nasty plastic tabs for the pcie slots...I need to take it off from my sniper and it looks about the same.


----------



## jlchavis0844

Just bought mine on newegg.com for $50 AMIR. Can't wait.


----------



## footballcoach

Found a combo deal that I looked back a few pages and did not see posted. It's in conjunction with the $50 case at newegg. For anyone needing a good power supply for a single card config you can't go wrong with this deal.

I ordered this combo and also got an Core i5 at MicroCenter for $149.99. So I need to figure out what motherboard and RAM to order now.







If anyone has suggestions I am all ears. I have been looking at the Asus P7P55D, Intel DP55KG, Foxconn Katana, and both the Formula III and Gene III boards from Asus. I am leaning towards the P7P55D just because of the price ($149.99).

Cooler Master Storm Scout ATX Case + OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W Power Supply $64.98AR , Nov. 30 10 AM

Newegg has this Computer Case/Power Supply combo:
(1) OCZ ModXStream Pro OCZ600MXSPM 600W ATX Power Supply (Modular, 80PLUS)
(2) Cooler Master Storm Scout ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
for $64.98 Free Shipping after two rebates. Tax in CA, NJ, PR, TN.

$30 rebate (Exp 12/1) and
$35 rebate Exp 12/1/09


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Anyone figured out how to take off those nasty plastic tabs for the pcie slots...I need to take it off from my sniper and it looks about the same.


Hi unclip the latch as as if you was gonna add a pci card, now from the back of the pc( outside the case, pull the latch from its 2 little runs, hope thats explained right.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That is one wicked set up..ButMuncher... That CPU cooler looks like something out of StarTrek.. Killer look and nice job on the window mod.. Welcome aboard man.



















Hehe that heatsink ( asus silent knight 2 ) has been around the bushes alot, at the mo theres a thermal take ufo 92mm fan thats been docked onto the side of the mothership, OMg the ufo is the loudest fan i've ever heard thank god its got a speed controller.
Yeah cable management will come on the second coming when when i have a new heatsink at crimbo.
Thanks for adding me Enigma8750


----------



## mav2000

Thanks...I removed the metal rod and try as i might I was not able to take out the plastic tabs...the tabs have a pretty large flat piece of plastic ...so that wont come out through that hole.....anyone done this...or am I missing out the point somewhere?


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Thanks...I removed the metal rod and try as i might I was not able to take out the plastic tabs...the tabs have a pretty large flat piece of plastic ...so that wont come out through that hole.....anyone done this...or am I missing out the point somewhere?

Yes ive done it after breking the first 1 i tried to open.
lift the latch up ( unlocked position ) and pull it out from back of case, look at the back of the case where the latch is and you'll see 2 little plastic runnners ( maybe 3mm big ) on each side of the clip, pull it out from back of case .

Infact look at the spare that came with the case and you'll see what i mean


----------



## Ledge68

I picked one up at Microcenter for $60 the other day but I have to wait till Thursday or Friday to do the build as I have a new HSF, card reader, DVD burner and more case fans coming from Newegg then. Can't wait to see this thing in action!


----------



## Skylit

I guess I'll be joining you guys soon


















I normally only like aluminum cases, but I couldn't pass up the 50$ deal on the egg. Hopefully I'll grow to like this case a lot







I'll post pictures up when I get my case. Should be by the end of the week


----------



## Bradey

hi,
i have a 200G @ sata 1 and a 350G @ sata 2 
i will be mostly playing games, should i have the OS on sata 1 and games on sata2?
what would be the best way to split up the drives.


----------



## wanamingo

Ciao a tutti from Italia, this is my first post here and I'll be really pleased if I can join the club, my project will be real in Dic/Jan and in this thread i found a plethora of ideas to work on my rig. In "my system" you can have an idea of what is gonna be my first creature. Nice to be here, see you around!.


----------



## Bradey

hi and welcome to oc
could you please take a photo of your system.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


hi,
i have a 200G @ sata 1 and a 350G @ sata 2 
i will be mostly playing games, should i have the OS on sata 1 and games on sata2?
what would be the best way to split up the drives.


 Bradey, don't you have a sata 0? Or are you saying you have 2 drives, one is sata 1 and the other is sata 2?







Oooooh, new icon, cool! Ok, I guess it depends on your motherboard but most have a connector for sata and it's position 0, then enumerated further. You don't say what brand or type of drive these are but if they both operate at sata speed 2 and are the same rpm speed and all then I would put the OS on the 200G and the games on the 350G and all things being equal (if they are) it doesn't matter where they're connected, except that your optical drive should be on the highest number. 
By "split up the drives" I'm guessing you mean partitioning. I'd leave each drive as a single partition, especially if you're using Win Vista or Win7. Once you put the OS on the smaller drive, in the OS it automatically becomes drive 0 and the next should show up as drive 1. 
If not, let us know and we'll help you further but please give us more info.


----------



## Bradey

sorry
my motherboard supports 10 sata2 drives
i have a 200G @ sata1 speed
and a 350G @ sata 2 speed


----------



## Patricck

Hello everyone,

This is my Scout build that i just finished completing a few days ago. This was my first ever build and the total was $652. Everything is stock on the case except the custom switches I put in to turn the RED LED's on/off along with a temperature reading fan. Runs everything perfect =). Love the case. Want to be a member of the club!

*Specs:*
AMD Phenom II X3 720
ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1600
ASUS EAH 4890
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro 600
COOLER MASTER Storm Scout
OCZ Vendetta CPU Cooler

Click on the images to see a larger view.

Side Panel Off


Side Panel On


Custom Switches:


Cup Holder


Inside Closer Look


In Depth Video: http://img44.imageshack.us/i/1000425.mp4/

Thanks


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patricck*


Hello everyone,

This is my Scout build that i just finished completing a few days ago. This was my first ever build and the total was $652. Everything is stock on the case except the custom switches I put in to turn the RED LED's on/off along with a temperature reading fan. Runs everything perfect =). Love the case. Want to be a member of the club!

*Specs:*
AMD Phenom II X3 720
ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1600
ASUS EAH 4890
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro 600
COOLER MASTER Storm Scout
OCZ Vendetta CPU Cooler

Click on the images to see a larger view.

Side Panel Off


Side Panel On


Custom Switches:


Cup Holder


Inside Closer Look


In Depth Video: http://img44.imageshack.us/i/1000425.mp4/

Thanks


That cup holder has to be the best mod I've seen so far!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


That cup holder has to be the best mod I've seen so far!










Im with you.. Except for the BBQ case which is still my favorite mod and BTW I will be nominating that grill rig in the next Mod of the Month. I think it will win.

But the Cupholder. Well there is no words to discribe that .. The first picture had me wondering about the purpose of that space and then the 7 up said it all.. That is Cool.

I really like Patriccks rig and I have a question. I love what you did with the custom switches. They look factory and that is what you want in a mod. Great job modding your rig.

Anyway we have a lot of new members and I want to say thank you for making this ongoing project such a success. Thank you troops. All of you are truely Note worthy.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


sorry
my motherboard supports 10 sata2 drives
i have a 200G @ sata1 speed
and a 350G @ sata 2 speed


 Well, then I'd definitly recommend you use the 350G drive for your OS and as many games as it'll fit, put things like office programs and you can even transfer your user files to the other drive, making it secondary. If you don't know how to move the "user" files ask and I shall tell. Oh, it helps if you haven't installed windows yet and even more if it's Win7.


----------



## wanamingo

Answering to the "General" Absolutely YES I'm in!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


hi and welcome to oc
could you please take a photo of your system.


In fact I'm waiting for the HD5850 to order the whole rig, so i promise the photos for the 12/12 if is this possible?


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

JUST WANTED TO SAY... Everybody's rigs are looking spectacular! man im envious of most of u! u guys are coming up with some great mods! im still paying off on some parts and waiting 4 some income, but hopefully soon ill be able to catch up and throw some paint on my rig (fingers crossed) This thread is the [email protected]!!!! Thanks Enigma ********** 10 stars 4 u kind sir!


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patricck*


Hello everyone,

This is my Scout build that i just finished completing a few days ago. This was my first ever build and the total was $652. Everything is stock on the case except the custom switches I put in to turn the RED LED's on/off along with a temperature reading fan. Runs everything perfect =). Love the case. Want to be a member of the club!

*Specs:*
AMD Phenom II X3 720
ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1600
ASUS EAH 4890
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro 600
COOLER MASTER Storm Scout
OCZ Vendetta CPU Cooler

Thanks


Very, very nice. I love the switches for the leds and temp mod fan. Pretty cool stuff. And the cup holder, is definitely a plus. Rep +


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


JUST WANTED TO SAY... Everybody's rigs are looking spectacular! man im envious of most of u! u guys are coming up with some great mods! im still paying off on some parts and waiting 4 some income, but hopefully soon ill be able to catch up and throw some paint on my rig (fingers crossed) This thread is the [email protected]!!!! Thanks Enigma ********** 10 stars 4 u kind sir!











Treach.. You are very Welcome and you honor me. May God Bless you in all your endevours and may your financial affairs be blessed in the Great Name of Jesus our Lord. Amen.


----------



## Enigma8750

Rom3000 still has the Cleanest Rig IN Town.


----------



## Enigma8750

My Question is.. Why the Cigarette lighter.. Your not smoking in your room are you.. LOL


----------



## Patricck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
My Question is.. Why the Cigarette lighter.. Your not smoking in your room are you.. LOL

I plug my car cell phone charger in there.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Treach.. You are very Welcome and you honor me. May God Bless you in all your endevours and may your financial affairs be blessed in the Great Name of Jesus our Lord. Amen.

Thanks enigma.... but in these times im sure we could all use a prayer or 2!


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patricck* 
Hello everyone,

This is my Scout build that i just finished completing a few days ago. This was my first ever build and the total was $652. Everything is stock on the case except the custom switches I put in to turn the RED LED's on/off along with a temperature reading fan. Runs everything perfect =). Love the case. Want to be a member of the club!

*Specs:*
AMD Phenom II X3 720
ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1600
ASUS EAH 4890
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro 600
COOLER MASTER Storm Scout
OCZ Vendetta CPU Cooler

Thanks

Why is your CPU cooler installed like that? (Just curious.) Looks a little off... This is what my Vendetta looks like in my "Spare parts" machine... (One I built out of parts left over from up grades.)

I watched your video that you have on imageshack, I like the switch mod that you did. looks cool. Gives me a couple ideas for when I decide to build something in the scout that I picked up last weekend from Micro Center during the sale.... I think they were 59.99 last weekend.


----------



## footballcoach

Well I pulled the trigger on my new build. Found some deals too good to pass up over the weekend and once the ball got rolling well....I know you have all been there before.

Here is the new build. Parts are en route:


Cooler Master Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP
Intel Core i5-750 Lynnfield 2.66GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Processor
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler
ASUS Maximus III Formula LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboard
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
ASUS EAH5850/G/2DIS/1GD5 Radeon HD 5850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s
Sony Optiarc DVD Burner with LightScribe SATA AD-7241S-0B
Logitech G15 USB Gaming Keyboard
Logitech MX518 8 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Gaming Mouse
Corsair CMPSU-750HX 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC

I haven't totaled all costs yet, but I saved in some areas and spent more than I wanted in others. Buying it a piece at a time doesn't seem nearly as bad either.









In the end, I ordered two power supplies. I will use the Corsair in this build as I plan on adding another 5850 at some point in the next few months. The OCZ below I essentially got for $15 after the promo deal with the SS so I will hang onto it as a spare for my wife and son's systems. They are both C2Ds, but are a few years old now and I expect one of the PSs will fail in the next year or so.

Power Supply I got for around $15 AR and IR (will keep as spare):
OCZ ModXStream Pro OCZ600MXSP 600W ATX12V V2.2 / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC

Anyway, thanks for your posts and pics. After I get my build done I will post pics as well.

-footballcoach


----------



## xquisit

I just purchased a storm scout, and was wondering if someone can recommend some cool fans /w red LEDs for the side panel. I would like to purchase on newegg, and thanks in advance.

How do the fans attach to the side panel, will the proper screws be included with my package?


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

CoolerMaster R4 Red Led 120mm Fans also come with screws needed for mounting


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


CoolerMaster R4 Red Led 120mm Fans also come with screws needed for mounting


would you recommend two of these?

i will have a xfx 5770, it wont get in the way..will it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Patricck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Why is your CPU cooler installed like that? (Just curious.) Looks a little off... This is what my Vendetta looks like in my "Spare parts" machine... (One I built out of parts left over from up grades.)

I watched your video that you have on imageshack, I like the switch mod that you did. looks cool. Gives me a couple ideas for when I decide to build something in the scout that I picked up last weekend from Micro Center during the sale.... I think they were 59.99 last weekend.


Is that an Intel machine you have? I believe the Vendetta gets mounted differently on amd and intel.


----------



## MlbrottarN

My watercooling is now ordered







gonna go for a CPU+GPU loop with a 360 rad that IS going too fit in the front of my case no matter what


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
My watercooling is now ordered







gonna go for a CPU+GPU loop with a 360 rad that IS going too fit in the front of my case no matter what

*

No matter what. huh.. Can you say Ultra Mod.. Wow.. Maybe you can mount an external E-Sata DvD. Plextor has a wonderful one. You should have no problem mounting a couple of Hdds internally. This is gonna be a great mod though.

SAMSUNG USB 2.0 Black External 22X DVD Burner Model SE-S224Q
* Free Shipping
* Your Price:$39.99









PLEXTOR USB 2.0 24X Super Multi Format External DVD/CD Writer Model PX-880U LightScribe Support

* Free Shipping
* Your Price:$109.99








*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
would you recommend two of these?

i will have a xfx 5770, it wont get in the way..will it?

Thanks in advance

The problem you may have is with the Cpu cooler and not the Video card. how tall is your cooler form bottom to top. if it's over 147 mm then you may not be able to use the two fan combo. Also I would suggest getting the rubber mounting sticks and a two square rubber mounts. These are great for sound dampening.


----------



## Enigma8750

CONFIDENTIAL EYE's ONLY

Attn All Scouts.
New Intel: Report 
Briefing: New product Excalibur
Type: 120 mm. Fan
http://www.coolermaster.com/news.php...ewNews&id=6189

















http://techpowerup.com/109453/Cooler...20_mm_Fan.html

Quote:



Cooler Master Readies Excalibur 120 mm Fan
Cooler Master is ready with a new 120 mm PC fan with the Excalibur. The fan is characterised by its perforated circular metal fan frame, and detachable fan blades that makes cleaning easy. It measures 120 x 120 x 25 mm, and is PWM controlled, spinning between 600 and 2,000 rpm Â± 10%. At those speeds it pushes between 26.4 and 85.6 CFM of air, 0.75 to 3.53 mm H2O air pressure. Its noise output is rated between 13 to 30 dBA. The barometric ball bearing is said to more than double its life time over conventional fans. The Cooler Master Excalibur 120 mm fans is expected to reach stores soon, priced at 17.90 EUR. The fan is fit for use in cases, CPU coolers, and radiators.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*

No matter what. huh.. Can you say Ultra Mod.. Wow.. Maybe you can mount an external E-Sata DvD. Plextor has a wonderful one. You should have no problem mounting a couple of Hdds internally. This is gonna be a great mod though.

*


No matter what indeed, and i will probably try and get my hands on an External DVD-writer at christmas, or just take som dark Acrylic and a IDE > USB adapter and make one myself.

Offtopic: Epic tripple post ftw Enigma ^^


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Offtopic: Epic tripple post ftw Enigma ^^


Thanks its my specialty.. I like talking to myself.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


CONFIDENTIAL EYE's ONLY

Attn All Scouts.
New Intel: Report 
Briefing: New product Excalibur
Type: 120 mm. Fan










http://techpowerup.com/109453/Cooler...20_mm_Fan.html


$27 is a bit steep. Nice fans though.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


$27 is a bit steep. Nice fans though.


Even though 17.9 Euros = 27 USD, they don't/won't sell for that much in the US. I'd say they'll be around 20 bucks which is still kinda pricey for a fan. They should've made it 38mm.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Even though 17.9 Euros = 27 USD, they don't/won't sell for that much in the US. I'd say they'll be around 20 bucks which is still kinda pricey for a fan. They should've made it 38mm.


18Euros aint that expensive if it's a good fan, though i can agree that it should've been 38mm thick instead of 25, we lieks Static Pressure!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


18Euros aint that expensive if it's a good fan, though i can agree that it should've been 38mm thick instead of 25, we lieks Static Pressure!


It does have good static pressure for a 25mm fan though.


----------



## allenottawa

Mine just came in the mail today! Can't wait to open her up!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenottawa* 
Mine just came in the mail today! Can't wait to open her up!

Screenshot or it never happened


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Rom3000 still has the Cleanest Rig IN Town.


Thanks Enigma! I actually ordered some CCFLs and re-did my wiring the other day. I haven't had a chance to take a picture as my camera appears to be dead, but as soon as I get everything in and a working camera I'll be sure to keep everyone updated.


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Screenshot or it never happened


Sure... Give me a second...

EDIT: It did happen


















I don't have any of the parts to put in it yet, so this puppy will have to stay hidden a byte longer.


----------



## Patricck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenottawa* 
Sure... Give me a second...

EDIT: It did happen


















I don't have any of the parts to put in it yet, so this puppy will have to stay hidden a byte longer.

I think he was talking about the new fan everyone has been posting about.


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patricck* 
I think he was talking about the new fan everyone has been posting about.

Well, it sure looked like he was replying to me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenottawa* 
Mine just came in the mail today! Can't wait to open her up!

Screenshot or it never happened


----------



## fortesquieu

I just bought one! It's arriving today!!


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fortesquieu* 
I just bought one! It's arriving today!!

Did you buy it on sale at NewEgg like me?


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenottawa* 
Did you buy it on sale at NewEgg like me?









Yes sir, along with another 10% Bing CB!


----------



## Bradey

now can you add me








the problem with this case is that the power supply is at the bottom, my 8pin is not longer enough.


----------



## Enigma8750

Bradey.. What did you clean that glass with.. .. Use some dish washing DAWN liquid in a spray bottle. Regular Glass Cleaner will etch the plastic.

one teaspoon of dawn.
The rest of the bottle water.
Keep putting water in it as bubbles start escaping.
When bottle is completely full you should have a really light blue color. thats what you want. A Little lighter blue than the color around this your avatar.

Spritz lightly and dry off with 2 paper towels fold into fourths.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenottawa*


Sure... Give me a second...

EDIT: It did happen


















I don't have any of the parts to put in it yet, so this puppy will have to stay hidden a byte longer.


This Killed me... That was so funny.. And that Bass looks supercool with the flames...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
now can you add me








the problem with this case is that the power supply is at the bottom, my 8pin is not longer enough.









Bradey.. Your in.... There is a wire extention that you can buy online..

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...2e92cd7952504a

I know you cant buy from them but you can use the item numbers or sku to find them locally


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Bradey.. What did you clean that glass with.. A chocolate bar and rock? Use some dishwashing DAWN liquid in a spray bottle. Not glass cleaner. Glass Cleaner will etch the plastic.

one teaspoon of dawn.
The rest of the bottle water.
Keep putting water in it as bubbles start escaping.
When bottle is completely full you should have a really light blue color. thats what you want. A Little lighter blue than the color around this your avatar.

Spritz lightly and dry off with 2 paper towels fold into fourths.

i just wiped of the dirt with a wet paper towel


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Bradey.. What did you clean that glass with.. A chocolate bar and rock?

Seems a bit harsh...


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
The problem you may have is with the Cpu cooler and not the Video card. how tall is your cooler form bottom to top. if it's over 147 mm then you may not be able to use the two fan combo. Also I would suggest getting the rubber mounting sticks and a two square rubber mounts. These are great for sound dampening.

where can i purchase these, and how hard is installation?

im thinking about getting a mugen 2 /w 2 scythe s-flex fans


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Seems a bit harsh...


Its what they used to tell me in the military.. so I improvised. Sorry Bradey. I was Harsh and I apologize.


----------



## xquisit

here i am sitting next to my storm scout, i'm going to take a picture with my webcam









can't wait to get started


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


where can i purchase these, and how hard is installation?

im thinking about getting a mugen 2 /w 2 scythe s-flex fans


http://xoxide.com/quietpc.html#shop-by-brand


----------



## Amstelager

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Bradey.. Your in.... There is a wire extention that you can buy online..

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...2e92cd7952504a

I know you cant buy from them but you can use the item numbers or sku to find them locally


Yeah Enigma i would of loved one of those extensions when i did my build, I couldnt source one locally, so had to go the, cut, extend, solder, sleeve route. It worked out in the end though. So Bradey theres alwaays that option if you are despearte.


----------



## Enigma8750

Your right but its really hard to make that first cut... OUCH..


----------



## xquisit

Anyone got a guide to building computers, like a video?

I'm new to building computers, and have a modular power supply...and I'm just excited/anxious to get started...would like some help though









Picture was taken 2minutes ago


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Anyone got a guide to building computers, like a video?

I'm new to building computers, and have a modular power supply...and I'm just excited/anxious to get started...would like some help though









Picture was taken 2minutes ago


 Hi Bradey








There are videos out there, first check pcworld.com, then try maximumpc.com and if that doesn't work just type in to Google "How to build a PC, video" include the quotes. You might also just go to you tube and do the same search, that's probably where Google will send you anyway but I'm pretty sure the magazine websites have videos.


----------



## footballcoach

Here is a decent video that shows most of the steps.

  
 YouTube- How to build a PC  



 
You have a bottom mounted PS so depending on your supply, for most you want the big fan to be facing *down* in the Storm case. This is from what I have read in various reviews. I guess it depends on fan orientation, but most of the newer supplies work better this way and the SS has a grille on the bottom for this specifically correct?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hi Bradey








There are videos out there, first check pcworld.com, then try maximumpc.com and if that doesn't work just type in to Google "How to build a PC, video" include the quotes. You might also just go to you tube and do the same search, that's probably where Google will send you anyway but I'm pretty sure the magazine websites have videos.

my rap alias = xquizit

but my real name is sam

not sure where you got bradey from









thanks for the links...

im getting $250 for my old rig

p4 3.0ghz / 1gb pc3200 / ati 2900 / zumax 650w/ discontinued CM case :

the thing i want to know is.. will my OCZ ModXStream PRO 700w PSU come with the cable that connects from the PSU -> AC outlet?


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patricck* 
Is that an Intel machine you have? I believe the Vendetta gets mounted differently on amd and intel.

That explains it... Noticed that it was an AMD machine that he had that cooler in... but didn't know that you had to install the cooler 90 degrees off...


----------



## xquisit

i got a modxstream 700w and was wondering which way to install it, which way does it face?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amstelager*


Yeah Enigma i would of loved one of those extensions when i did my build, I couldnt source one locally, so had to go the, cut, extend, solder, sleeve route. It worked out in the end though. So Bradey theres alwaays that option if you are despearte.










well mine fits



































:appl aud:
my phenom IIx3 720 is now a phenom IIx4 20
i unlocked it and it is successful


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


i got a modxstream 700w and was wondering which way to install it, which way does it face?


OH boy the PSU is the easiest part 
you are gunna have some troubles
alright

place the psu with the fan facing down (it says that in the scouts manual)


----------



## Bradey

i need to get a new cooler, does any body here have the stock cooler for a phenom IIx4 core. Australia

if i run my cpu at 100% on all cores i he 65c stable


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


OH boy the PSU is the easiest part 
you are gunna have some troubles
alright

place the psu with the fan facing down (it says that in the scouts manual)


haha, it's my first build









i have this thing that's been trippin me out... like lets say i put together a computer, and play on it for a day or two

and lets say i buy a cpu cooler, im trippin on getting shocked when im working on the computer

do i need those static bands, or can i keep one hand on a metal sheet of the case

oh wow, flame suit: equipped


----------



## Bradey

*
Quote:



Originally Posted by Bradey


if i run my cpu at 100% on all cores i he 65c stable


i need a new cooler
these are my options
1.
i get a x4 stock cooler from some person here that is not using it.( i will pay for postage and handling.) (Canberra, Australia.) 
then when i get the money i goto water cooling
2.
CoolerMaster GeminII S 
3.
Noctua NH-U9B SE2
4.
CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 $29
5.
Scythe Katana 3 CPU Cooler
6.
Thermaltake ISGC-400 CPU Cooler 
7.
Scythe Kabuto CPU Cooler 
8.
Scythe Big Shuriken CPU Cooler

now i do not have that much money, so the cheaper one would be best. 
i want opt 1 but that requires some kind generous person the have an amd3 cooler. 
opt 4 is the other choice then go water cooling. but that will take longer.

i am getting these from www.pccasegear.com

thanks*

i have ordered a Thermaltake BigWater 745 Liquid Cooler


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


haha, it's my first build









i have this thing that's been trippin me out... like lets say i put together a computer, and play on it for a day or two

and lets say i buy a cpu cooler, im trippin on getting shocked when im working on the computer

do i need those static bands, or can i keep one hand on a metal sheet of the case

oh wow, flame suit: equipped


i recommend you pull apart you old machine(only if you were not going to use it) and put it back together. then you can learn with out risking anything


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i am getting these from www.pccasegear.com

thanks


I looked at some of these prices on this site and they seem very high to me.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I looked at some of these prices on this site and they seem very high to me.










remember these are aussie prices.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i need a new cooler
these are my options

4.
CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 $29

thanks


Go with the TX3 keept my PII x4 940 at acceptable temperatures when clocked to 3.7ghz with a voltage of 1.475


----------



## kev_b

I'm toying with a new idea, I originaly had a 140mm fan between the psu and HDD cage and was going to just cut a hole on the bottom of the case but now I am thinking of making an acrylic cover and cutting a 120mm fan hole and mounting the fan under the acrylic with a cool looking fan grill on top the acrylic, I'll still need a hole in the bottom of the case for cool air intake.
The other thing I want to do is go with all 120mm fans with a fan controler and cut out the steel mesh on the case like I did with my signature rig.
1 front intake, a bottom intake and intake on the H50 rad and exhaust on the top.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I'm toying with a new idea, I originaly had a 140mm fan between the psu and HDD cage and was going to just cut a hole on the bottom of the case but now I am thinking of making an acrylic cover and cutting a 120mm fan hole and mounting the fan under the acrylic with a cool looking fan grill on top the acrylic, I'll still need a hole in the bottom of the case for cool air intake.
The other thing I want to do is go with all 120mm fans with a fan controler and cut out the steel mesh on the case like I did with my signature rig.
1 front intake, a bottom intake and intake on the H50 rad and exhaust on the top.


That sounds pretty awsome, waiting for results happily ^^

Recived a mail from Chilledpc today and the Acetal version of my GPU block aint availeble for another week so ima have an Acrylic GPU block


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


my rap alias = xquizit

but my real name is sam

not sure where you got bradey from









thanks for the links...

im getting $250 for my old rig

p4 3.0ghz / 1gb pc3200 / ati 2900 / zumax 650w/ discontinued CM case :

the thing i want to know is.. will my OCZ ModXStream PRO 700w PSU come with the cable that connects from the PSU -> AC outlet?


Yes, it should come with the cable that connects to the wall outlet and I mounted my PSU face down so the fan draws in cool air.


----------



## Lee79

Got my Red CCL and Yate-Loon fan for the side and my 5770 just need my new Phenom II CPU to finish it off.


----------



## jorwill

Well guys im read almost 100 pages so far and i havent quite found anyone with the same mobo as me with this case. need a question answered if you guys could. I havent quite finished my storm scout case build im still looking for a graphics card. And im torn between a few. The mobo i have is a Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P and i have a 600w Coolermaster Extreme Power PSU it has 2x 6 pin connectors and should still be more then enough wattage for the cards im looking at. Trying to decide between the ATI series cards is rough so far i like the 5850, 5770, 4890 and 4870. I want performance, it to be somewhat quite. And blow games outta the water. I really like the 5850. its not badly priced and the only problem i have with it is will it fit. now my pcie slot sits so it looks like the card will be to long and extend into the 5.25 bays. just above the hard drive bays. i dont have a problem with that but im not sure as to if itll still fit or not. since the card is twice as thick and takes up two slots. If anyone has had a problem with it fitting into my mobo and this case would love to know. or if anyone has some recommendations as to which card to get. I would like to not have to upgrade the card for awhile also. thats why i was looking into the 5850 itll still be a great card a few years down the road with dx11 and it doesnt seem like its lesser the 5770 will be as good down the road. well thanks and sorry for the book spam. i wrote alot.


----------



## mechtech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jorwill*


Well guys im read almost 100 pages so far and i havent quite found anyone with the same mobo as me with this case. need a question answered if you guys could. I havent quite finished my storm scout case build im still looking for a graphics card. And im torn between a few. The mobo i have is a Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P and i have a 600w Coolermaster Extreme Power PSU it has 2x 6 pin connectors and should still be more then enough wattage for the cards im looking at. Trying to decide between the ATI series cards is rough so far i like the 5850, 5770, 4890 and 4870. I want performance, it to be somewhat quite. And blow games outta the water. I really like the 5850. its not badly priced and the only problem i have with it is will it fit. now my pcie slot sits so it looks like the card will be to long and extend into the 5.25 bays. just above the hard drive bays. i dont have a problem with that but im not sure as to if itll still fit or not. since the card is twice as thick and takes up two slots. If anyone has had a problem with it fitting into my mobo and this case would love to know. or if anyone has some recommendations as to which card to get. I would like to not have to upgrade the card for awhile also. thats why i was looking into the 5850 itll still be a great card a few years down the road with dx11 and it doesnt seem like its lesser the 5770 will be as good down the road. well thanks and sorry for the book spam. i wrote alot.


Woh man... Add some paragraphs and you may actually have someone read that


----------



## jorwill

lol. just typed it up really quick bit busy with a paper atm.


----------



## allenottawa

Will a XIGMATEK HDT fit in this case fine?


----------



## Shanahan

I just got mine today














I love the fact I got it for 49.99 after rebates!! wooo


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jorwill*


Well guys im read almost 100 pages so far and i havent quite found anyone with the same mobo as me with this case. need a question answered if you guys could. I havent quite finished my storm scout case build im still looking for a graphics card. And im torn between a few. The mobo i have is a Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P and i have a 600w Coolermaster Extreme Power PSU it has 2x 6 pin connectors and should still be more then enough wattage for the cards im looking at. Trying to decide between the ATI series cards is rough so far i like the 5850, 5770, 4890 and 4870. I want performance, it to be somewhat quite. And blow games outta the water. I really like the 5850. its not badly priced and the only problem i have with it is will it fit. now my pcie slot sits so it looks like the card will be to long and extend into the 5.25 bays. just above the hard drive bays. i dont have a problem with that but im not sure as to if itll still fit or not. since the card is twice as thick and takes up two slots. If anyone has had a problem with it fitting into my mobo and this case would love to know. or if anyone has some recommendations as to which card to get. I would like to not have to upgrade the card for awhile also. thats why i was looking into the 5850 itll still be a great card a few years down the road with dx11 and it doesnt seem like its lesser the 5770 will be as good down the road. well thanks and sorry for the book spam. i wrote alot.


jorwill, did you look thru post number 5 on the first page? There's a few pictures showing these cards installed, the 5870 will fit with the HHD cage removed but your MB looks like it has only 1 slot and it sits too high for that, the other cards on your list seem to fit even though they are a bit tight.


----------



## kev_b

I still have to remove everything from the case for some hole cutting but here's what I'm going for.


----------



## Bradey

which water cooling is better, for price and value
Thermaltake 760i $165
Thermaltake BigWater 745 $194(can this work with am3)

ps. i know i said i ordered one, but i choose here first.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
which water cooling is better, for price and value
Thermaltake 760i $165
Thermaltake BigWater 745 $194(can this work with am3)

ps. i know i said i ordered one, but i choose here first.


They aren't the greatest, You might be better off building your own custom water cooling set up for a little bit more $$


----------



## ROM3000

I just got my CCFL's today, but unfortunately they don't fit exactly where I want to put them. I noticed that the CCFL tube itself was inside of bigger plastic tube. Would I risk anything by removing the CCFL and mounting it without the plastic outer tube? Thanks guys. Also Enigma, do you have any pictures of how you mounted your switch on the back of your case?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
which water cooling is better, for price and value
Thermaltake 760i $165
Thermaltake BigWater 745 $194(can this work with am3)

ps. i know i said i ordered one, but i choose here first.

They are not as bad as everyone makes them out to be I think... stock standard they aren't as good as most custom built water cooling rigs... but if you change the barbs, get rid of the quick-disconnect crap, add another radiator etc...they actually run quite nice and don't cost you a arm and a leg.

I've got thermaltake water cooling goodies in both my cases, and they havn't given me a hassle ever, though I have changed a fair few things on them.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
which water cooling is better, for price and value
Thermaltake 760i $165
Thermaltake BigWater 745 $194(can this work with am3)

ps. i know i said i ordered one, but i choose here first.

I have been looking into water cooling myself. Both of those are the drive bay inserts. They do not get good reviews from actual accomplished water cooling users. They are affordable for water, but don't really perform much better than air and you can find a really nice air cooler for $60-70 that performs better. Everything I have read about water cooling make me believe to stay way from these two units. I know it's really a simple way to start out, but you would do better to start small and piece something together yourself or look into the inexpensive swifttech kits if afraid of the plumbing. Link for ideas. I would piece one together. It will be more rewarding and better quality.


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I still have to remove everything from the case for some hole cutting but here's what I'm going for.










That looks pretty sweet. I really like the reflections









Steve


----------



## jorwill

Thanks kev appreciate the reply checking that page out now i must of skimmed past it when i was looking at everyones pics and mods.

Bit distracting on the first page


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


remember these are aussie prices.


Yep we get ripped off on all Hardware here Downunder!!


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Yep we get ripped off on all Hardware here Downunder!!


the problem is that the postage form the US costs just as much
so it is bad both ways


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos*


Both of those are the drive bay inserts. They do not get good reviews from actual accomplished water cooling users. .


the thermaltake BigWater 745 $194 is not.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


haha, it's my first build









i have this thing that's been trippin me out... like lets say i put together a computer, and play on it for a day or two

and lets say i buy a cpu cooler, im trippin on getting shocked when im working on the computer

do i need those static bands, or can i keep one hand on a metal sheet of the case

oh wow, flame suit: equipped


I like surgical gloves..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I still have to remove everything from the case for some hole cutting but here's what I'm going for.



















That is Amazing. I am completely breathless in awe.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
I just got my CCFL's today, but unfortunately they don't fit exactly where I want to put them. I noticed that the CCFL tube itself was inside of bigger plastic tube. Would I risk anything by removing the CCFL and mounting it without the plastic outer tube? Thanks guys. Also Enigma, do you have any pictures of how you mounted your switch on the back of your case?




















General Enigma 1982 Moody AFB Georgia.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 










General Enigma 1982 Moody AFB Georgia.

I got stuck at Holliman AFB 1975, damn I'm old!


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let it Be Known to all Scouts.
That Kev_b







Has been Promoted
To the Rank of Brigadier General







.
For his hard Work and Efficiency
as well as his Ingenuity, Class and
unparalleled Integrity.*

_To all X Air Force please note the page number..._


----------



## Bradey

does any body know if/where i could get replacement sides.


----------



## ROM3000

I still have some cable extending and sodering to do, but I was able to get a working camera. Here's what the Scout looks like at the moment. Enjoy


----------



## Bradey

help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
my cpu is cooler than my case
























look


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
my cpu is cooler than my case
























look









































Try Core temp for a better reading.


----------



## K10

I'd blame it on the heat of the NB/SB.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Try Core temp for a better reading.



















it says me cpu has a constant 0c


----------



## Enigma8750

LOL... That stock cooler is the Bomb. Man.

Try to get a hold on one of these..


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*










it says me cpu has a constant 0c


Junk...try checking it in BIOS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


LOL... That stock cooler is the Bomb. Man.

Try to get a hold on one of these..


Wow...that looks amazing. I think that would be cool to have.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I'd blame it on the heat of the NB/SB.


That is a very good summation. I never thought of that. Great probable cause.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Junk...try checking it in BIOS.

Wow...that looks amazing. I think that would be cool to have.


Yea.. I have one of those in my tool pouch.. I love it.. It is fun to just play with. The Dog hates to have his temp taken with it though.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Let it Be Known to all Scouts.*

*That Kev_b







Has been Promoted*
*To the Rank of Brigadier General







.*
*For his hard Work and Efficiency*
*as well as his Ingenuity, Class and *
*unparalleled Integrity.* 
_To all X Air Force please note the page number..._


WOW! I'm honrored, thank you so much Enigma.









P.S.
Does this promotion mean I get my own jet now?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
LOL... That stock cooler is the Bomb. Man.

Try to get a hold on one of these..

I have one of those laser infrared temp guns in my tool box at work that I haven't seen in almost a year, its amazing how accurate they are though, a very handy tool to have.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
LOL... That stock cooler is the Bomb. Man.

Try to get a hold on one of these..

well,
i just happen to have one lying around









bios says the same as et6


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I still have to remove everything from the case for some hole cutting but here's what I'm going for.









Oh, slick Kev!! Now get some Matte black card stock cut it to cover your empty slots and it will look like you're running a micro board with no power and no drives.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
my rap alias = xquizit

but my real name is sam

not sure where you got bradey from









thanks for the links...

im getting $250 for my old rig

p4 3.0ghz / 1gb pc3200 / ati 2900 / zumax 650w/ discontinued CM case :

the thing i want to know is.. will my OCZ ModXStream PRO 700w PSU come with the cable that connects from the PSU -> AC outlet?

I don't know, when I first saw one of Kev_B's posts, it said Jennifers name next to it and when I connect with a link from an e-mail I end up on page 330 something but jumping here direct puts me on 114???


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jorwill* 
Trying to decide between the ATI series cards is rough so far i like the 5850, 5770, 4890 and 4870. I want performance, it to be somewhat quite. And blow games outta the water. I really like the 5850. its not badly priced and the only problem i have with it is will it fit. now my pcie slot sits so it looks like the card will be to long and extend into the 5.25 bays. just above the hard drive bays. i dont have a problem with that but im not sure as to if itll still fit or not.

Hope you don't mind I edited you post for content. An XFX 5870 will fit in this case. I don't really think that mobo matters because you still connect it to the back in the same place. Attachment 131637 I just had to post that again.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skylit* 
They aren't the greatest, You might be better off building your own custom water cooling set up for a little bit more $$

Absolutely, you always get cheaper and better if you can take bits and pieces and put it together yourself. After all, isn't that what a modern PC is?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Absolutely, you always get cheaper and better if you can take bits and pieces and put it together yourself. After all, isn't that what a modern PC is?

i can get the $194 and get a 120mm , 240mm rad , 300cc res , pump, cpu block

to get the same in Australia it will cost me $240


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I'd blame it on the heat of the NB/SB.

I'll second that motion, my NB is running at 69c all the time, no more, no less but my cpu, right now it's at 34c in a 69f room.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i can get the $194 and get a 120mm , 240mm rad , 300cc res , pump, cpu block

to get the same in Australia it will cost me $240

That's pretty good actually, all my bits are Swiftec except the clamps which I just had to have Digital Storm paint blue to match the rest. Just that paint job rose my cost $70-!


----------



## Bradey

i have just finished a torture test on my phenom II x3 720 @ x4 with no errors
yes


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I'll second that motion, my NB is running at 69c all the time, no more, no less but my cpu, right now it's at 34c in a 69f room.

my NB runs waaaay too hot. It runs around the same temp. Depends how hot the ambient temp is for me. Lowest I've seen it was 56c which is still hot...


----------



## Monsk

@brisleep, how hard was it putting in the 5870? I'm thinking of jumping ship on nvidia because my 9800GT is struggling too much







.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


the problem is that the postage form the US costs just as much
so it is bad both ways


Now that Depends on who you Know and how you post from USA, most Items I have bought from the USA , I got someone I know to get the item then send to me USPS International Priory post, 
Usually get within 5-7days and doesn't cost an Arm and a Leg, Like Postage here,

Saving at least 30-40% of what they charge for our Local PC Hardware, and that,s after the $$ conversions and Shipping


----------



## jlchavis0844

Just got my Scout from newegg. Hopefully Cooler Master doesn't screw me on the refund. With refund and free shipping, it's $50. Great deal. pics below. That's about all the cable management you're going to get out of me. For some reason to top front fan looks a different color in the pics from the bottom fan but it's almost exactly the same IRL.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


@brisleep, how hard was it putting in the 5870? I'm thinking of jumping ship on nvidia because my 9800GT is struggling too much







.


 This is a re-postt, instead of sending you looking for it, I'm doing a copy and paste......

First, in the drive cage, don't put a hard drive where the card is going to sit. There's an SSD drive there, then under it is the 1Tb hard drive, then under that is the other SSD, then you put the front of the card against 
the cage, see exactly where it's going to go, take it out and push hard on just that spot! I know, intentionally dent my new case? Yep, then set the nose of the vid card in there, push a little more so there's about 1/4" left and rock the connector into place then snap, the retainer snaps out and then you can put in the screws. Just the top fits into a bit of the upper cage, the part I had to bend was the round bit at the top of the lower cage. 
DS didn't want to put that board in there so they tested the system with another board and sent me the 5870, it's the only part of the case/ components that's not under warranty. I'm actually hoping to wait for top of the line Nvidia card when it comes outs. If it's any longer I'll unfortuneately have to get another case.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I'm actually hoping to wait for top of the line Nvidia card when it comes outs. If it's any longer I'll unfortuneately have to get another case.


nooooooooooo


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i can get the $194 and get a 120mm , 240mm rad , 300cc res , pump, cpu block

to get the same in Australia it will cost me $240


I'd personaly ditched the Res and get e T-line, alot cheaper and it doesn't take up much of the already limited space in the scout.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


my NB runs waaaay too hot. It runs around the same temp. Depends how hot the ambient temp is for me. Lowest I've seen it was 56c which is still hot...


That's very hot, mine is currently running at 38c with R4 sidefans running at 800rpm and my custom NB fan at 2000 rpm (it's the 70mm fan from the stock AMD heatsink)


----------



## Skylit

Just received mine in the mail. I'll post pic's as soon as possible









Edit: so far I like this case a lot







First time I bought a case made out of regular steel haha


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


That's very hot, mine is currently running at 38c with R4 sidefans running at 800rpm and my custom NB fan at 2000 rpm (it's the 70mm fan from the stock AMD heatsink)


I've emailed Foxconn on multiple occasions asking them what's wrong with it and they keep saying "it's fine" but it gets too hot for my liking. I read somewhere that the max they can hit without being damaged is something insane like 112C.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
WOW! I'm honrored, thank you so much Enigma.









P.S.
Does this promotion mean I get my own jet now?









*Sorry we had to downsize due to the wars in Afghanistan and in Iraq. But I think we could get you an ole 79 Dodge six pack. LOL*


----------



## Skylit

The CPU cooler is currently temporary!







Sorry if my pictures came out bad, I don't own a real camera


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skylit* 


















The CPU cooler is currently temporary!







Sorry if my pictures came out bad, I don't own a real camera









That's just fine Troop. We work with what we have got. No worries as my favorite nephew would say. Maybe you can bum a camera from a friend and get some pictures and then put it on your hard drive and upload them later.

These are great for now. Thanks.

Enigma


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I've emailed Foxconn on multiple occasions asking them what's wrong with it and they keep saying "it's fine" but it gets too hot for my liking. I read somewhere that the max they can hit without being damaged is something insane like 112C.


Try finding a small fan and strap it too the nortbridge, i did it by using the small Zipties that came with my PSU and threded them through the holes on the CPUHSF fan, that alone lowered my temps alot, you could also try and replace the TIM on the NB to like Shin Etsu, IC7 or MX-3 (Which i will be doing if the tub is enough for GPU CPU and NB)


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Sorry we had to downsize due to the wars in Afghanistan and in Iraq. But I think we could get you an ole 79 Dodge six pack. LOL*











Thanks but no thanks, I'll take the bus, just not into Dodge, did I mention I work at a Ford Dealer?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


I'd personaly ditched the Res and get e T-line, alot cheaper and it doesn't take up much of the already limited space in the scout.


i have heaps of space and i prefer a res over a t line


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang!! Just a little curious, oh, I'm always extremely curious and nosy!







Have you or do you now own a Segate hard drive? I have this external backup that's been around about a year and now it has the click click of death. It's alway been on it's side, standing up so I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it? I've only ever had 2 drives fail because I replace them every 3 years.

The other thing is my drive cage, if the vid cards do come out even longer, how do you take out the cage. I can always diamond dremel it, but I'd have to take out everything and re-paint the case inside so I'm looking at another way. I already have 3 drives and want to put in another 1Tb, use this one as backup, so I need to keep most of the cage. Unless SSD tech grows in capacity and crashes in price the way hard drives did. I love my SSD's they make absolutely no heat.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


do you now own a Segate hard drive?


yes, why


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Thanks but no thanks, I'll take the bus, just not into Dodge, did I mention I work at a Ford Dealer?

































































_*Okay.. a Ford Then ...



































*_


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
yes, why









How long have you had it, have you had others, have you had problems? I've had 2 drives die on me, both with the death click and both segate.


----------



## ghitz

Hi all I went through the first 150 pages of this thread and tired but nowhere I found anything about my concern. Well I would like to know how may of you have this case sitting on carpet. It seems to me that there is not much space for air intake for the Power Supply. Any ideas or links to mods or obtaining new higher feet to replace stock. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BriSleep

I just wanted to put up a few views that I've never posted before. I got out the cleaner and a t-shirt and polished up the case before I played 3 hours of games last night.

Attachment 131744 This is what I usually see, I have cataracts and like it dark in here.

Attachment 131745 Lights and flash on.

Attachment 131746 front with the UFO looking router sitting on top.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghitz* 
Hi all I went through the first 150 pages of this thread and tired but nowhere I found anything about my concern. Well I would like to know how may of you have this case sitting on carpet. It seems to me that there is not much space for air intake for the Power Supply. Any ideas or links to mods or obtaining new higher feet to replace stock. Thanks in advance.

actually the Air sucks in from the back and blows out the top of the PSU for cooling. I have mine turned upside down for that reason as well and no problems with temps.. Every thing is Cool.


----------



## derekb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghitz* 
Hi all I went through the first 150 pages of this thread and tired but nowhere I found anything about my concern. Well I would like to know how may of you have this case sitting on carpet. It seems to me that there is not much space for air intake for the Power Supply. Any ideas or links to mods or obtaining new higher feet to replace stock. Thanks in advance.

Some people may not agree with what I did to combat this, but I just installed the PSU upside down...









You could of course find some kind of hard surface to put it on, or stand it up slanted a little bit so air can flow.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghitz* 
Hi all I went through the first 150 pages of this thread and tired but nowhere I found anything about my concern. Well I would like to know how may of you have this case sitting on carpet. It seems to me that there is not much space for air intake for the Power Supply. Any ideas or links to mods or obtaining new higher feet to replace stock. Thanks in advance.

No, not on carpet, not on something soft. Do you have a piece of wood or plastic that you can clean up and put under? There's also many racks for sitting cases in.
There's also frozencpu.com, they have lots of case feet, some with LED's in them, the regular ones don't look tall. Google or Bing case feet, or case holders and you'll get thousands of links.


----------



## BriSleep

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/im...r_-_Black.html

Does anyone have one of these or know someone that does? I'd like to put one in my case but even looking at the wires, I don't get how it reads the temps and I don't see double sided mobo fan connectors on it.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
actually the Air sucks in from the back and blows out the top of the PSU for cooling. I have mine turned upside down for that reason as well and no problems with temps.. Every thing is Cool.









Really?? Mine sucks in from the bottom through that grid in the case and blows out the back. Dust is always gathering down there.


----------



## ghitz

Great. Wow you guys are on! Thanks for your replies. I will try the up-side down thingy and see how it looks otherwise I will try to see if I can put on a hard surface. Thirdly I will look into some higher feet.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Try finding a small fan and strap it too the nortbridge, i did it by using the small Zipties that came with my PSU and threded them through the holes on the CPUHSF fan, that alone lowered my temps alot, you could also try and replace the TIM on the NB to like Shin Etsu, IC7 or MX-3 (Which i will be doing if the tub is enough for GPU CPU and NB)

I put AS5 on and I was convinced that it was a bad application so I reapplied twice with similar results. I hardly order so it's not really worth the 20 dollar shipping to Hawaii to order good TIM. I don't have small fans. I had a 30mm loooong time ago but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Is this Foxconn incident the first time because I have heard two people complaining about the Foxconn boards northbridge today. Is this a Foxconn problem.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey gang!! Just a little curious, oh, I'm always extremely curious and nosy!







Have you or do you now own a Segate hard drive? I have this external backup that's been around about a year and now it has the click click of death. It's alway been on it's side, standing up so I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it? I've only ever had 2 drives fail because I replace them every 3 years.

The other thing is my drive cage, if the vid cards do come out even longer, how do you take out the cage. I can always diamond dremel it, but I'd have to take out everything and re-paint the case inside so I'm looking at another way. I already have 3 drives and want to put in another 1Tb, use this one as backup, so I need to keep most of the cage. Unless SSD tech grows in capacity and crashes in price the way hard drives did. I love my SSD's they make absolutely no heat.



*
About Seagate Hdd's. Since the acquisition of Maxtor the customer satisfaction has dropped to Western Digital..*


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Is this Foxconn incident the first time because I have heard two people complaining about the Foxconn boards northbridge today. Is this a Foxconn problem.


It's not a huge deal. I've had it up to 90C on a really hot day + OC'ing and it didn't turn off or anything. Like I said, it's fine up to 112C.


----------



## BrendonB

Just wondering, is wiring the leds (stock red ones) easy?
I am going to get this case for my first build.
Just need some reassurance.
I've been doing substancial research to prepare a i5 build.

Thanks!


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
How long have you had it, have you had others, have you had problems? I've had 2 drives die on me, both with the death click and both segate.

i have had mine for about 4 years,
crap i got it when i was young

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrendonB* 
Just wondering, is wiring the leds (stock red ones) easy?
I am going to get this case for my first build.
Just need some reassurance.
I've been doing substancial research to prepare a i5 build.

Thanks!

welcome to oc.net
the leds come wired


----------



## BrendonB

Thank you so much for your reply.
Yes, so there aren't any fan controllers? 
Where does the led switch go?

Thanks!


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*
About Seagate Hdd's. Since the acquisition of Maxtor the customer satisfaction has dropped to Western Digital..*


Really? I have never had a Western Digital fail. My current drives are about 3 years old now. I have a couple machines at work that I built with WD's in them and they are 8 years old. I have however, had 2 Maxtor's die on me due to over heating.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrendonB*


Thank you so much for your reply.
Yes, so there aren't any fan controllers? 
Where does the led switch go?

Thanks!



the storm scout doesn't come with fan controllers

the led switch is on the front face plate


----------



## tipsycoma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I just wanted to put up a few views that I've never posted before. I got out the cleaner and a t-shirt and polished up the case before I played 3 hours of games last night.

Attachment 131744 This is what I usually see, I have cataracts and like it dark in here.

Attachment 131745 Lights and flash on.

Attachment 131746 front with the UFO looking router sitting on top.


Did you mod the case to fit the 5870?


----------



## Bradey

hey guys
i have an idea,
does any body have a spare stock fan
what happens if the leds have 12v on them not 5
would it work.
i have some other fans that need 12v for the leds.
i believe the switch is connected to the 5v rail.


----------



## BrendonB

I mean where do you connect the led switch on the motherboard?


----------



## Bradey

you don't
it gets connected to a molex plug


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghitz*


Hi all I went through the first 150 pages of this thread and tired but nowhere I found anything about my concern. Well I would like to know how may of you have this case sitting on carpet. It seems to me that there is not much space for air intake for the Power Supply. Any ideas or links to mods or obtaining new higher feet to replace stock. Thanks in advance.


This is what I did to keep my bottom mounted PSU cases off of the floor...

How to get them off of the carpeted floor


----------



## Lee79

Id like to thank Kev_b for sending me a Hard Drive cover, all the way to the UK from the USA and not even chargeing me anything for it, He should get some kind of award for helping out. Thanks Kev_b


----------



## Amstelager

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


Id like to thank Kev_b for sending me a Hard Drive cover, all the way to the UK from the USA and not even chargeing me anything for it, He should get some kind of award for helping out. Thanks Kev_b










Wow Kev_b you do deserve a medal for that man.
I sense many order requests to follow.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I put AS5 on and I was convinced that it was a bad application so I reapplied twice with similar results. I hardly order so it's not really worth the 20 dollar shipping to Hawaii to order good TIM. I don't have small fans. I had a 30mm loooong time ago but I can't seem to find it.


Well since you're using the Mugen you should have the Stock HSF for the 955 laying around am i right? Just remove the fan from that one and strap it on


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Well since you're using the Mugen you should have the Stock HSF for the 955 laying around am i right? Just remove the fan from that one and strap it on










I put that in my parent's comp since they have a dual core since it cools better than the non-heatpipe version. I think I do have their small fan lying around somewhere though. However, I do not think I can fit it(unless diagonally) with a video card in + the size of the mugen 2.


----------



## ghitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


This is what I did to keep my bottom mounted PSU cases off of the floor...

How to get them off of the carpeted floor


Great thanks, that's what I need. This one seems a little too tall.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I put that in my parent's comp since they have a dual core since it cools better than the non-heatpipe version. I think I do have their small fan lying around somewhere though. However, I do not think I can fit it(unless diagonally) with a video card in + the size of the mugen 2.


Strap it on the mugen









Or you could just lay it htere slightly diagonaly, that will wear the fan out faster but if it's just an old un used fan who gives a **** if it dies?

Edit: What time zone are you guys living in?! IM BORED, I want a disscussion to start


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Edit: What time zone are you guys living in?! IM BORED, I want a disscussion to start









I'm west coast USA but there's a lot of things that depend on when I post. Playing games, cleaning house, running errands. Just a busy old man i guess.









I too would like to thank Kev_b for a nicely finished drive cage cover.







I just have to make a few adjustments to my rig and buy some black paint, then I'll post it.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I'm west coast USA but there's a lot of things that depend on when I post. Playing games, cleaning house, running errands. Just a busy old man i guess.









I too would like to thank Kev_b for a nicely finished drive cage cover.







I just have to make a few adjustments to my rig and buy some black paint, then I'll post it.


Sounds great, looking forward too seeeing pictures


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/im...r_-_Black.html

Does anyone have one of these or know someone that does? I'd like to put one in my case but even looking at the wires, I don't get how it reads the temps and I don't see double sided mobo fan connectors on it.

They have Temp Probes you stick on with the adhesive thermal tape that comes with the kit anywhere you want to monitor Temps


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
They have Temp Probes you stick on with the adhesive thermal tape that comes with the kit anywhere you want to monitor Temps

Ahhh, thanks much Jolly-Swagman! I guess that means you can't get your cpu temps through this thing then. Maybe it isn't as useful an add on as I thought but more for fan control and pretty lights.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yes.. You can get your CPU temps. I got some really sticky double sided 3M tape with that red backing that you can get at Lowe's in the Paint section. That stuff is like Nuclear tape. You take your temp sensor that is inside of a clear rubber tube and attach the tube to the side of the CPU and you can get some really close temp reading with that. That is the way that I do mine. I have the Lian Li Sensor unit. It watches the temps on my CPU, my video card and my hard drive and another I have just in a general area at the top of the case for case temp. I love mine and It works good. One thing to remember though. do not take that sensor out of its rubber tube. That sensor is bimetallic and very easy to break so be really careful applying them on the Surfaces.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Really? I have never had a Western Digital fail. My current drives are about 3 years old now. I have a couple machines at work that I built with WD's in them and they are 8 years old. I have however, had 2 Maxtor's die on me due to over heating.


I definitely need to reword my statement.

What I meant to say was that before the Acquisition of Maxtor, Seagate was the number one drive for decades. Western Digital was at a very distant second place spot. Later after Seagate bought Maxtor the customer satisfaction dropped below Western digital landing Seagate to the no#2 Position. That's still not bad but for someone who had such a awesome No#1 position that seemed to be embedded in concrete it is a shock to see Seagate in the No# 2 spot now.


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey all. I was wondering if it was ok to post up sum of my pic of
my new scout I bought on monday. Really nothing spectacular, just figured
I'd show it off a little. Very cool case's by the way.


----------



## Hoodcom

I own a CM Storm Scout, and it's a pretty awesome case.









One picture for now:


----------



## Amstelager

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Hey all. I was wondering if it was ok to post up sum of my pic of 
my new scout I bought on monday. Really nothing spectacular, just figured
I'd show it off a little. Very cool case's by the way.


Welcome Rogue, Yes please do, we live for our occasional picture posts.
Please post away, and feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Bradey

i just had my first hd fail
is is a WD and i have had in in use every day for 7 years


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Welcome Rogue, Yes please do, we live for our occasional picture posts.
Please post away, and feel free to ask any questions.


Amstelager, Thanks bud. I just don't like slingin Pic's up on someone else's
thread.










































I still need to get a few things into this baby. Great case tho. Beautifuly designed. I need to do a little more wire mng. behind the HDD's to take a front,straight on view. Thanks for letting me post.


----------



## Amstelager

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Amstelager, Thanks bud. I just don't like slingin Pic's up on someone else's
thread. 









































I still need to get a few things into this baby. Great case tho. Beautifuly designed. I need to do a little more wire mng. behind the HDD's to take a front,straight on view. Thanks for letting me post.











Hey Great work on the build, the wire management is already very clean, not much work left there. I would just remove the white paper template behind the Motherboard. It will give you the stealth look you deserve. Thanks for posting the pics, always enjoyed.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yes.. You can get your CPU temps. I got some really sticky double sided 3M tape with that red backing that you can get at Lowe's in the Paint section. That stuff is like Nuclear tape. You take your temp sensor that is inside of a clear rubber tube and attach the tube to the side of the CPU and you can get some really close temp reading with that. That is the way that I do mine. I have the Lian Li Sensor unit. It watches the temps on my CPU, my video card and my hard drive and another I have just in a general area at the top of the case for case temp. I love mine and It works good. One thing to remember though. do not take that sensor out of its rubber tube. That sensor is bimetallic and very easy to break so be really careful applying them on the Surfaces.

Ok boss, where's you get your little ditty? Let me guess Lianli.com? I don't know if I can get my vid card temps the whole thing is a giant plastic box with a fan and a few vents. Dang my fingers are cold, typed that 3 times! It was 15f here last night only up to 30right now at 1 p.m. Guess I need to run a game to warm up the room.








BTW no one responded to my question about... If I get a bigger vid card how do take out the drive cage & put in a smaller one? If I have to take everything out of the case I'll just get a bigger case. The I'll have to leave this little family I found (sniff, sniff). :-(


----------



## BriSleep

Nice rig Rouge! I got that nice little OCZ ram fan with the blue lights too. It lights up my L/C reservoir from behind so I can see it sloshing around inside, sweet.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Hey all. I was wondering if it was ok to post up sum of my pic of 
my new scout I bought on monday. Really nothing spectacular, just figured
I'd show it off a little. Very cool case's by the way.


aBBBBBBBso lutely.....


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok boss, where's you get your little ditty? Let me guess Lianli.com? I don't know if I can get my vid card temps the whole thing is a giant plastic box with a fan and a few vents. Dang my fingers are cold, typed that 3 times! It was 15f here last night only up to 30right now at 1 p.m. Guess I need to run a game to warm up the room.








BTW no one responded to my question about... If I get a bigger vid card how do take out the drive cage & put in a smaller one? If I have to take everything out of the case I'll just get a bigger case. The I'll have to leave this little family I found (sniff, sniff). :-(


I always put my rubber coated Sensor on the back near my GPUs, CPU. and that way you can get a good reading.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2707

Here is the Lian Li computer monitor here.

I would just dremmel a notch out of your drive bay for adding a bigger Vid card.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i just had my first hd fail
is is a WD and i have had in in use every day for 7 years

That's 61362 hours.. That's not bad. Hope you didn't lose valuable data.

And that is back when WD didn't have the Rep they have now. Your next WD will last twice as long.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I definitely need to reword my statement.

What I meant to say was that before the Acquisition of Maxtor, Seagate was the number one drive for decades. Western Digital was at a very distant second place spot. Later after Seagate bought Maxtor the customer satisfaction dropped below Western digital landing Seagate to the no#2 Position. That's still not bad but for someone who had such a awesome No#1 position that seemed to be embedded in concrete it is a shock to see Seagate in the No# 2 spot now.










Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That's 61362 hours.. That's not bad. Hope you didn't lose valuable data.

And that is back when WD didn't have the Rep they have now. Your next WD will last twice as long.


well before it failed it started to go 
"click click click click click click click click" so i coppied every thing off until it did


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


well before it failed it started to go 
"click click click click click click click click" so i coppied every thing off until it did


Good Save man.. Rep up for the intelligence.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2707

Here is the Lian Li computer monitor here.

I would just dremmel a notch out of your drive bay for adding a bigger Vid card.


 Hey, if you folks don't like me editing your quotes, let me know and I won't do it, I know I can be _*really*_ long winded. Thanks for that Enigma, I like that it's not all lights and window dressing. I'm just tired of bending over to see what my proc temp is during a big battle. You know when it get hottest? Installing a program. I guess all that un-packing and de-code really heats things up. 
Yeah, about the dremel, if I do that, don't I _have to_ take the guts out because of the flying metal bits? That's what I want to avoid.

Remember though, we're talking about vid cards that they've only released ideas about, no specs except the number of transistors and the overall die size.


----------



## fortesquieu

Hey guys, just got the case a few days ago. I'm thinking of getting 2 more 120mm fans for the side panel. Do I set both for intake or exhaust?

Thanks!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
well before it failed it started to go
"click click click click click click click click" so i coppied every thing off until it did

Yeah, that's what the magazines call the click of death, that's what my Seagate is doing and I'm trying to transfer it all off but it locks up and takes the rest of the machine including win7 with it when it runs more than 20 minutes. Oh, and just a week before SeaTools reported it was "Healthy", overall run time, I'd say just over 2 months running, one year in existence. Maybe next weekend I'll post a pic of the bad ass that's taking it's place.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fortesquieu* 
Hey guys, just got the case a few days ago. I'm thinking of getting 2 more 120mm fans for the side panel. Do I set both for intake or exhaust?

Thanks!!

Most people do em as intake which is strange to me since it's a known fact that negative pressure is more beneficial than positive pressure.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fortesquieu* 
Hey guys, just got the case a few days ago. I'm thinking of getting 2 more 120mm fans for the side panel. Do I set both for intake or exhaust?

Thanks!!

Mine are set for intake. The P/S takes in the bottom and out the back, the front and sides take in and the outake is through the top, the radiator and the other holes in the back. What I don't get is I didn't see anything in the engineer drawings for the 5.25 drive cages, but I can see the lights inside the case through them.
So, do you fans pull through them or push? While I'm on that, don't you hate the dust the system sucks in past an installed optical drive? Can we put felt in there or something like that?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Most people do em as intake which is strange to me since it's a known fact that negative pressure is more beneficial than positive pressure.

Right, so you'd have to know how much air each fan take in and how much the others push out. I've set them up both ways and the system temps are 9c cooler when I have the side fans blowing in. I think that pushing out from the side makes the other fans airflow go wrong. Like I said, it all depends, the engineers didn't originally design this case for that window to be open at all. It first came with a complete plexi across the side. It also came with a non-painted interior and we know that bites!









If your stuff is dusty like mine gets and you don't know which is better airflow for you by temp readings, just wait a few weeks, the dust will build up on the bits that are blown on, not drawn out. If you need an explanation of that, I'll be happy to. For now though, I must play Fallout 3


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yeah, that's what the magazines call the click of death, that's what my Seagate is doing and I'm trying to transfer it all off but it locks up and takes the rest of the machine including win7 with it when it runs more than 20 minutes. Oh, and just a week before SeaTools reported it was "Healthy", overall run time, I'd say just over 2 months running, one year in existence. Maybe next weekend I'll post a pic of the bad ass that's taking it's place.



what temp does it get to?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


what temp does it get to?


 I really don't have a clue as it's one of those that was external in it's own case to start with and I kept the LEDs off as it sits behind my monitor. It couldn't have been any more than any other external without a fan.


----------



## BriSleep

I just want to ask all you folks that are new to this forum, please go to the top of the page you're on and on the right it asks you to rate this forum. Please do so, we want our founder and General in charge, aka Enigma to get a new medal of his own for most active or supported forum.

Just a little off topic:
Also, if you have a multi-core or multi-gpu machine and you don't always use them, like when you're posting on forums. Please type in your search box, [email protected], or click that link I just made. Then when you download it and you want to join a team, come back to the forum and I'll give you the number of overclock.net. What does it do? It helps solve the tangle of complex proteins that create diseases.


----------



## photonmoo

Geez, I've been away for a couple of days and there been tons of posts... *feels left out*

Just a little update from my side







, I got most of the Water Cooling in the scout, yeahhhh. 2x 120mm rads, pump, etc. Just waiting on more fittings and a reservoir, and I'll be good to go. w00ts.

Keep up the good work guys


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I just want to ask all you folks that are new to this forum, please go to the top of the page you're on and on the right it asks you to rate this forum. Please do so, we want our founder and General in charge, aka Enigma to get a new medal of his own for most active or supported forum.

Just a little off topic:
Also, if you have a multi-core or multi-gpu machine and you don't always use them, like when you're posting on forums. Please type in your search box, [email protected], or click that link I just made. Then when you download it and you want to join a team, come back to the forum and I'll give you the number of overclock.net. What does it do? It helps solve the tangle of complex proteins that create diseases.


I fold for ocn but i dont have a team, i wanted to make a scout team perhaps.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



By:BriSleep- Nice rig Rouge! I got that nice little OCZ ram fan with the blue lights too. It lights up my L/C reservoir from behind so I can see it sloshing around inside, sweet.


Hey, now thats a nice Idea about the tank. I've been giving good thought into idea's
about liquid-cooled. Thats another project & another time... Yeah, I love that OCZ Dual
Fan RAM cooler. I have my AMD 6000+ running at 3324.35mhz. So I know that 
G-skill is running almost 70-90mhz higher then thier 400mhz spec.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Geez, I've been away for a couple of days and there been tons of posts... *feels left out*

Just a little update from my side







, I got most of the Water Cooling in the scout, yeahhhh. 2x 120mm rads, pump, etc. Just waiting on more fittings and a reservoir, and I'll be good to go. w00ts.

Keep up the good work guys

Hehe nice.
I recieved a mail today, it was regarding some stuff i had ordered taht had arrived, I knew that only half the items i needed could've arrived but i was excited anyways, and when i get too the postoffice 1 waterblock had arrived -_- 1 single item out of 40 >.<


----------



## Lee79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Hey, now thats a nice Idea about the tank. I've been giving good thought into idea's
about liquid-cooled. Thats another project & another time... Yeah, I love that OCZ Dual
Fan RAM cooler. I have my AMD 6000+ running at 3324.35mhz. So I know that 
G-skill is running almost 70-90mhz higher then thier 400mhz spec.


Is it easy to change the fans on that OCZ RAM cooler, I might get one but would want to change the fans to red LED's too match my system?


----------



## fortesquieu

Hey yall, I'm about to buy 2 LED fans for the side panel, and can I hook the led wires onto Scout's existence LED switch? So i can turn them on/off.

Thanks.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fortesquieu*


Hey yall, I'm about to buy 2 LED fans for the side panel, and can I hook the led wires onto Scout's existence LED switch? So i can turn them on/off.

Thanks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Someone*

Answer: You must wire in your other fans because the plug is only for the onboard fans only.










According too my studies in not so advanced electrics, it should be just too plug the LEDs on to the existing powerlines.The easiest way for this should probably be too try and split the existing one into 2 power cords, and then just plug your LEDs onto the existing cords, though im not sure which one is which but you could just try with a volt-o-meter too see and plug the leds on after that.

Maybe someone else could explain this in a more understandable manner


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


According too my studies in not so advanced electrics, it should be just too plug the LEDs on to the existing powerlines.The easiest way for this should probably be too try and split the existing one into 2 power cords, and then just plug your LEDs onto the existing cords, though im not sure which one is which but you could just try with a volt-o-meter too see and plug the leds on after that.

Maybe someone else could explain this in a more understandable manner


the colored one is most likely the LED power and the white/black one is most likely the ground wire but I'd test with a multimeter just in case.

As for the guy with LED fans on the side panel, I don't think you can do it how you want to though you could wire up 8 leds all with resistors and daisy chain em onto the switch.


----------



## fortesquieu

Thanks for the replies. I'm in dilemma and i find it funny. I'd love to brighten up my case, but since it's in my room, I wouldn't be able sleep at night!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fortesquieu*


Thanks for the replies. I'm in dilemma and i find it funny. I'd love to brighten up my case, but since it's in my room, I wouldn't be able sleep at night!










Why not turn the thing off when you go to bed? or are you folding on it?

And if you don't want the hazzle of working with soldering and stuff or whatever it takes too daisychain the LEDs to the on/off switch you could prbably hook them up too a fancontroller


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Why not turn the thing off when you go to bed? or are you folding on it?

And if you don't want the hazzle of working with soldering and stuff or whatever it takes too daisychain the LEDs to the on/off switch you could prbably hook them up too a fancontroller


Maybe you're right. I should just turn it off, it saves all the trouble.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fortesquieu* 
Maybe you're right. I should just turn it off, it saves all the trouble.

Or....you can buy non-LED fans and just use cold cathodes and wire the front switch for that.


----------



## KritonX

I know you have probably all heard these concerns before, but I will end up asking them again and I am sorry. I love my CM Scout. Best case I have ever owned. I do have a problem though. My Top Panel is not working correctly. CM is sending me a new one as we speak (their customer service is pretty great in my opinion). My question is, has anyone had to replace this yet? If so how simple/hard did you find it? Mind you I did build this computer but if this is something that is going to take me a few hours to accomplish I want to set enough time for it.

My second question being is this. Right now (as my computer is still pretty new) I still have the stock CPU cooler on it. I would really like to get the V8 (which I saw on the beginning of this thread is possible). My question is was their anything that needed to be modded to get it to fit right? It was either the V8 or the Hyper212 for me but I wanted to make sure they fit (without much hassle involved). Thanks for looking at my questions.

P.S. This is my pretty simple Rig.


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KritonX*


I know you have probably all heard these concerns before, but I will end up asking them again and I am sorry. I love my CM Scout. Best case I have ever owned. I do have a problem though. My Top Panel is not working correctly. CM is sending me a new one as we speak (their customer service is pretty great in my opinion). My question is, has anyone had to replace this yet? If so how simple/hard did you find it? Mind you I did build this computer but if this is something that is going to take me a few hours to accomplish I want to set enough time for it.

My second question being is this. Right now (as my computer is still pretty new) I still have the stock CPU cooler on it. I would really like to get the V8 (which I saw on the beginning of this thread is possible). My question is was their anything that needed to be modded to get it to fit right? It was either the V8 or the Hyper212 for me but I wanted to make sure they fit (without much hassle involved). Thanks for looking at my questions.

P.S. This is my pretty simple Rig. 


I know this is not helping you, but i'm curious. What problems are you having the the front panel?


----------



## KritonX

Both the Mic Jack and the Case Light button no longer work. They did for a few weeks then stopped. I already checked all the connections on the Mobo but no luck.


----------



## fortesquieu

So what are they sending to you? A new case??


----------



## KritonX

A new top panel.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lee79* 
Is it easy to change the fans on that OCZ RAM cooler, I might get one but would want to change the fans to red LED's too match my system?

Actually it's easy to change the cooler itself, mine came with no LED's in it and I had them add the blue. If I had my choice I'd change all the LED's to blue. Those are the only lights my case has right now but I'm probably going to put in some blue CC's.
Sorry, I just checked the OCZ site and they only come with no LED or blue. You could get the empty ones and put red LED's on top or even behind. LED fans are prettty simple, usually there is just LED's affixed with clear glue to the back of the fan struts. The ones with spinning LED's are a whole different story though.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KritonX*


I know you have probably all heard these concerns before, but I will end up asking them again and I am sorry. I love my CM Scout. Best case I have ever owned. I do have a problem though. My Top Panel is not working correctly. CM is sending me a new one as we speak (their customer service is pretty great in my opinion). My question is, has anyone had to replace this yet? If so how simple/hard did you find it? Mind you I did build this computer but if this is something that is going to take me a few hours to accomplish I want to set enough time for it.

My second question being is this. Right now (as my computer is still pretty new) I still have the stock CPU cooler on it. I would really like to get the V8 (which I saw on the beginning of this thread is possible). My question is was their anything that needed to be modded to get it to fit right? It was either the V8 or the Hyper212 for me but I wanted to make sure they fit (without much hassle involved). Thanks for looking at my questions.

P.S. This is my pretty simple Rig. 


You can put pretty much any HSF you want in it. But you wont be able to put a top side panel fan in. There isn't enough clearance. Nice set up by the way. Just a suggestion but cable management is pretty easy with this case. The main 24pin can be ran behind the mobo tray. Not that it's bad or anything.


----------



## KritonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
You can put pretty much any HSF you want in it. But you wont be able to put a top side panel fan in. There isn't enough clearance. Nice set up by the way. Just a suggestion but cable management is pretty easy with this case. The main 24pin can be ran behind the mobo tray. Not that it's bad or anything.


Yeah I am not worried about the Cables as of right now since I have to change out the Top Panel and with that a lot of wires are going to be replaced. So when that happens I will clean it up a bit more.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KritonX*


Yeah I am not worried about the Cables as of right now since I have to change out the Top Panel and with that a lot of wires are going to be replaced. So when that happens I will clean it up a bit more.


Yea. I would get a bunch of new small wire ties and move some of the wires to the back side of the Motherboard plate. There is lots more room there and it will help you to close the back easier.


----------



## xquisit

Teaser:









Feel free to add me to the club


----------



## Butmuncher

MMMmmmmmm, lets hope i can show you all a sexy suprise later this evening







i know how you all gag for pics


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Teaser:









Feel free to add me to the club









*waiting patiently*

Uppdate from my side, the stuff didn't arrive today either so will probably have 2 packages in the mail tomorrow, hopefully


----------



## Enigma8750

Adding xquisit to our long list of SCOUTs.

Semper Fi..... Do or DIE!

*PS And Yes ButMuncher We Do As A Fact Gag For Pics...*


----------



## Enigma8750

*For all of you working today.. Don't you wish you had this program.....*










*...and Hope you never get one of these Programs...*


----------



## Lee79

Enigma8750 can you change my picture on the front Page I dont like the one on there now I have finished my Red Dragon Scout (well apart from the new CPU still trying to decide what AM3 to get.)
With this Attached picture thanks.

I took the CCL lights out by the way. Every now and then I would switch them on and the PC would freeze up and the speakers make a hissing noise, Think it is the inverter did not want risk leaving them in there now I got my new GPU.


----------



## Enigma8750

Roger. Lee 79... That is a confirmed change of intel on page one. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



I took the CCL lights out by the way. Every now and then I would switch them on and the PC would freeze up and the speakers make a hissing noise, Think it is the inverter did not want risk leaving them in there now I got my new GPU.


The problem is that you have that tube in a really bad space. In essence cold Cathodes are really small flouresent bulbs. Florescent bulbs play havoc with radio signals and E-M Current. The spot where you have it allows that Electromagnetic interference to get close to your power feeds to your Video card and your Main power feed to your Motherboard could be effected by this interference and a E-M burst my be influencing your clean power going into the unit.

*Fix*. Move the Tube to the back of the case in the corner of the case closest to the back fan side panel. And install there. The E-M interference will not travel that far and the problem should be solved. 
*
Fix Appendix*. Also you may want to change the molex plug that feeds your light to another rail. If you have a multi rail PSU.


----------



## Lee79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
The problem is that you have that tube in a really bad space. In essence cold Cathodes are really small flouresent bulbs. Florescent bulbs play havoc with radio signals and E-M Current. The spot where you have it allows that Electromagnetic interference to get close to your power feeds to your Video card and your Main power feed to your Motherboard could be effected by this interference and a E-M burst my be influencing your clean power going into the unit.

*Fix*. Move the Tube to the back of the case in the corner of the case closest to the back fan side panel. And install there. The E-M interference will not travel that far and the problem should be solved.
*
Fix Appendix*. Also you may want to change the molex plug that feeds your light to another rail. If you have a multi rail PSU.

I did move it to the right side of case in the space where the DVD and HDD racks are and the right side panel and that is when the problems started so I think you are right on that, I have two CCL lights and one inverter. I did have one on the top next to the 140mm out take fan and also the one I moved, So might just disconnect one and put the other back next to the top outake fan and see how it goes, Thanks for the information on electromagnetic interference from CCL lights never new about that but explains why it started when I put the light next to the HDD's on the right side of case and a few DVD's failed burning aswell at the same time.


----------



## Butmuncher

Ayup, theres a nice new Nh-d14 cooler thats found its home in a nice ventilated case







, cooler fits just perfect, theres about 3-5mm clearance from the window.
Got a new psu too, i did want a corsair but there was none in stock so went with a ocz modxtreme 700watt, i havent bummed on this have i?
Omg 5 hours later the biuld is finished and its looking sweet as sugar.
Will get some high res pics tomoz when i can grab a camera of the beloved mrs that gave me a early xmas pressie.


----------



## Butmuncher

Yummy in my tummy


----------



## Butmuncher




----------



## PathogenX

My uncle came from Florida a few days ago and got me a little Christmas present...
A WD caviar 500 gb Hdd =D


----------



## Lee79

Nice pictures Butmuncher and that Noctua is a beast of a cooler nice job.


----------



## Butmuncher

Oh its awsome, its took me to 3.8ghz so far, last max stable overclock was 3.7ghz but that was in a very cold enviroment.
It looks awsome in my case!!


----------



## KritonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea. I would get a bunch of new small wire ties and move some of the wires to the back side of the Motherboard plate. There is lots more room there and it will help you to close the back easier.


Will do I will post more pics up when the time comes and I put in the new V8 and also have the top panel Changed out. I may try experimenting with the old top panel seeing as CM doesn't actually require me to send the old one back.


----------



## imh073p

Ya that noctua is a beast!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


Nice pictures Butmuncher and that Noctua is a beast of a cooler nice job.


 Yeah, I'll second that about that cooler. Now I know whey they charge so much. I'd also like to say you can *not* find that much room in my house. Wish I could.


----------



## BriSleep

imh073p do you run your machine 24/7 like it says in you sig? Also, what kind of temps do you get from you mobo NB and voltage regulator? Mine has been riding around 69c.

Gang, found out one of my SSD's may be failing already and it's only been a month. Bummed, but it's under guarantee.








So I wanted to know do any of you use or have you used the "Intel Matrix Storage Console"?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
imh073p do you run your machine 24/7 like it says in you sig? Also, what kind of temps do you get from you mobo NB and voltage regulator? Mine has been riding around 69c.

Gang, found out one of my SSD's may be failing already and it's only been a month. Bummed, but it's under guarantee.








So I wanted to know do any of you use or have you used the "Intel Matrix Storage Console"?

Yup 24/7, wow thats hot, mine is mobo 33c, northbridge 42c, voltage regulator 50c all load temps.


----------



## jvolkman

A couple weeks ago I got the bug to build a PC for the first time in a long time. Went to my local Micro Center, and without having done any research on cases, picked up the Scout because it was on sale for $60.

Anyway, after some meticulous cable routing, cooling additions, etc., here are some pictures.

I've already bought some plexiglass from Home Depot to make a new (clear) window. Maybe tomorrow night.

Next time I think I'll spring for a modular PSU.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jvolkman*


A couple weeks ago I got the bug to build a PC for the first time in a long time. Went to my local Micro Center, and without having done any research on cases, picked up the Scout because it was on sale for $60.

Anyway, after some meticulous cable routing, cooling additions, etc., here are some pictures.

I've already bought some plexiglass from Home Depot to make a new (clear) window. Maybe tomorrow night.

Next time I think I'll spring for a modular PSU.










I did my cables exactly the same lol, i like that mobo in this case.


----------



## Enigma8750

*
jvolkman: Well I hope that your saying that you want to be part of the Scouts Army of loyal Troops.. Very Well Done. The colors are so Amazing and very nice wire Management. Is that the 1366 or the other intel board. You really need to fill out your spec sheet on the USER CP at the top so we can all salivate together.

On another note. ButMuncher. I am wondering if you're gonna be able to get that side panel on with that freakin Godzilla Cooler you got there. That thing is like Super Huge. Nice install!!

REP up to the both of you.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Treach!!!! Good to see you .... I thought you got captured by some female and wounded from too much desire. We have some pretty bad weather coming in fast. Im gonna shut down for now.. Till then.. Signing off.. God Bless You all.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Treach!!!! Good to see you .... I thought you got captured by some female and wounded from too much desire. We have some pretty bad weather coming in fast. Im gonna shut down for now.. Till then.. Signing off.. God Bless You all.

well that was partly why iv been gone... but luckily i keep a spare handcuff key in my cheeks







so managed to escape only to be tourchered into redoing my floors in the house







it was ok though cause after i finished i got to test them out


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:

On another note. ButMuncher. I am wondering if you're gonna be able to get that side panel on with that freakin Godzilla Cooler you got there. That thing is like Super Huge. Nice install!!
Hi Enigma,
Yes it just barely fits ( 3mm-1cm clearence, its abit hard to tell but its an only just ) and was impossible ( for me ) to install the cooler with the mobo in the case, it had tobe removed :'( but i was doing some serious cable management too so the mobo had tobe took out anyway.
I got a Â£14 antec spot cool fan as it looked awsome, i spent 2 hours tryin to find somewhere to put it last night, tellin ya it was murder and in the end i came away and went to bed a defeated man and now i look at it there isnt anywhere it could go really as its so tight ass everywhere.
Woooo sittin at 3.817ghz @1.440v @31c idle, what a cooler, what a brilliant cooler, cant have 1 without the other though so i think i'm gonna whisper sweet nothings into my fans spindles lol

**UPDATE**
Its official, i'm a freak, just been out with mates to the pub and all they heard from me was me talking about my temps, my scout and my dh-n14 cooler, lol now i sit here listening to the jackson 5 wondering where my brain is at, well its in the pc case thats where it is and belongs!! hehehe


----------



## MlbrottarN

Wtuff has arrived today, can't wait till i get my hands on apropriate tools and get too mod the scout too fit these things









The box from EK-waterblocks in Slovenia








The stuff in the box








Stuff in boxes outside primary Box








Pump!








Rad!








Built in Shroud pic








EK-logo








Pump, Rad and Hd4890-waterblock









Edit: The rest of the stuff that got lost in DHL transport is arriving tomorrow hoefully, will call them first thing in the morning


----------



## jvolkman

For you window modders, what thickness Acrylic did you use? Home depot sells .093 (which I think is 3/32"), but I've seen mention of using 1/8" (.118). If I want to reuse the stock push pins that hold the original window on, is it pivotal that the thickness match the original glass exactly?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jvolkman*


For you window modders, what thickness Acrylic did you use? Home depot sells .093 (which I think is 3/32"), but I've seen mention of using 1/8" (.118). If I want to reuse the stock push pins that hold the original window on, is it pivotal that the thickness match the original glass exactly?


If you want too reuse the original pins, yes it has too be as close as the original as possible, you could probably use some kind of spacer but im not sure if there is any spacers that small.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jvolkman*


For you window modders, what thickness Acrylic did you use? Home depot sells .093 (which I think is 3/32"), but I've seen mention of using 1/8" (.118). If I want to reuse the stock push pins that hold the original window on, is it pivotal that the thickness match the original glass exactly?


The thickness doesn't need to match the glass exactly, the plastic rivets/pushpins are adjustable...well adjustable to the point where they'll accept windows thinner than the stock. I'm pretty sure the people here use 1/8" but the .093 would be fine.


----------



## imh073p

Theres alot of hot rigs on the first page, send a pic to Enigma8750 to get yours on there too!


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jvolkman* 
For you window modders, what thickness Acrylic did you use? Home depot sells .093 (which I think is 3/32"), but I've seen mention of using 1/8" (.118). If I want to reuse the stock push pins that hold the original window on, is it pivotal that the thickness match the original glass exactly?

The thinner stuff cracks very easily. I bought .22. I will never use anything thinner again.


----------



## Bradey

hi
what black is the back panel?
i am thinking of painting my plate for the graphics card so it is not a shiny silver

edit:
don't worry
i will take one of them down to bunings and get them to colour match


----------



## Enigma8750

Satin Black. NOT Gloss and not flat.


----------



## Bradey

thanks i edited to late but that makes it easier
can we order replacement sides?
i am thinking of putting a 17" or 15" screen in the side but don't want to destroy one of the sides


----------



## Enigma8750

I have looked and I am sure if you call Cooler Master and tell them that you bent the one you have you might be able to get one, but I have not seen any on their site or on the net for that matter.


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jvolkman* 
For you window modders, what thickness Acrylic did you use? Home depot sells .093 (which I think is 3/32"), but I've seen mention of using 1/8" (.118). If I want to reuse the stock push pins that hold the original window on, is it pivotal that the thickness match the original glass exactly?

I used like 1/16" Lexan and the reusable rivets were a little too long. I just put a small metal washer on the inside to take up the extra length. The lexan was very easy to cut, you couldn't break it if you tried, very flexible.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Yup 24/7, wow thats hot, mine is mobo 33c, northbridge 42c, voltage regulator 50c all load temps.

Hmm, I'm really starting to think I either got a bad board or just the wrong one for doing what I want.


----------



## xquisit

Guys I'm trying to purchase a CPU cooler for my 965, but don't want it to get in the way of my G.Skill Ripjaws...and I know we can pull it off in the storm scout...but was hoping if you guys can recommend something that will fit forsure! And will a Push/Pull set-up even be more frustrating to get a fit in my casE?


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24705

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24705

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25678

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25377

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=46_321


----------



## waysidekoi

i wish there was a way to search within the thread. Will installing a hyper 212+ cooler force me to make any other adjustments to the case?


----------



## xquisit

I might get a h50, because the mugen2 is sold out.. I know it was out of my budget..but will it fit? And won't I need to remove my back 1XXmm fan that came with my case? If it really is a 120mm, I can put it on my side panel..right? Or I could attach another fan to the h50 set-up, right?


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I might get a h50, because the mugen2 is sold out.. I know it was out of my budget..but will it fit? And won't I need to remove my back 1XXmm fan that came with my case? If it really is a 120mm, I can put it on my side panel..right? Or I could attach another fan to the h50 set-up, right?


You have to remove the 120mm back fan. You can eithe rmove it to the side panel or install it on the other side of the H50 radiator for a push/pull setup.

I'm only using one fan on the cooler but others have mentioned being able to install only two of the included screws to attach the radiator to the case then use the other two to install another 120mm fan to the other side of the radiator. Since you need some pretty long screws to install the fan...

Steve


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waysidekoi*


i wish there was a way to search within the thread. Will installing a hyper 212+ cooler force me to make any other adjustments to the case?


there is.
next to thread tools 
search this thread


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Yup 24/7, wow thats hot, mine is mobo 33c, northbridge 42c, voltage regulator 50c all load temps.


Oh, is it doing something the whole time it's on or is it just running?
Also do you think that because your board is "Classified" the cooling is better for those parts? What speed does your ram run at?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hmm, I'm really starting to think I either got a bad board or just the wrong one for doing what I want.


Bri.... How so.? I was researching your board and the only downside that I found was that the next gen will be 16x16x16 Sli And not 16x8x8 as the current boards are. I have noticed that the new c series of the 965 have been causing a bit of bios problems but with some of the ASUS EVO boards.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stvptrsn*


You have to remove the 120mm back fan. You can eithe rmove it to the side panel or install it on the other side of the H50 radiator for a push/pull setup.

I'm only using one fan on the cooler but others have mentioned being able to install only two of the included screws to attach the radiator to the case then use the other two to install another 120mm fan to the other side of the radiator. Since you need some pretty long screws to install the fan...

Steve


Ok good to know, but I'm sure I have screws laying around..the quesiton is:

1)I will have the intake fan in the back on the other side of the radiator, but would like to know what way the air should be blowing?

2)Also which way is the corsair fan suppose to be blowing (towards the radiatior right?

3) Which way will my CM Red LED fans on my side panel be blowing?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Ok good to know, but I'm sure I have screws laying around..the quesiton is:

1)I will have the intake fan in the back on the other side of the radiator, but would like to know what way the air should be blowing?

2)Also which way is the corsair fan suppose to be blowing (towards the radiatior right?

3) Which way will my CM Red LED fans on my side panel be blowing?



1) you want all the hot air out of you case

2) i have no idea

3) same as the corsair just on the other side
blowing out


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Ok good to know, but I'm sure I have screws laying around..the quesiton is:

1)I will have the intake fan in the back on the other side of the radiator, but would like to know what way the air should be blowing?

2)Also which way is the corsair fan suppose to be blowing (towards the radiatior right?

3) Which way will my CM Red LED fans on my side panel be blowing?


|| = Radiator
-> <- = air flow

[Fan]-> || [Fan] ->

And maybe I can have the hot air exhausted on my side-panel fans?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Bri.... How so.? I was researching your board and the only downside that I found was that the next gen will be 16x16x16 Sli And not 16x8x8 as the current boards are. I have noticed that the new c series of the 965 have been causing a bit of bios problems but with some of the ASUS EVO boards.

Actually mine is 16x16x8x. I thought it was 16x8x16x but that didn't make sense so I sent my serial number to evga and they fixed my wagon.
Downside, well it is running hot, that's according to evga too, I also have an SSD that may or may not be dying. That may be a problem from Corsair (made the drive), Intel (made the controller), or Evga (made the mobo). Or it could've even been hit by gamma rays.

Man I *hate* them *Gamma Rays*!


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
|| = Radiator
-> <- = air flow

[Fan]-> || [Fan] ->

And maybe I can have the hot air exhausted on my side-panel fans?

no,
you want the air to go

[out]<- [fan]<- ||<- [fan] <- [in]


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
no,
you want the air to go

[out]<- [fan]<- ||<- [fan] <- [in]

OK that makes sense

I can have my side panel, blowing in cold air...and

both fans attached to the radiator exhaust

But it just doesnt make sense like that either does it? blowing hot air through my radiator?


----------



## Enigma8750

I am going with the Gamma Ray option C... Funny..

Okay.. What is getting hot bri.


----------



## jvolkman

Made a new window tonight. The hardware store down the street from me had .100 glass, which is a happy medium between .093 (3/32) and .118 (1/8). Everything went almost without a hitch. I slipped with the dremel and put a small nick about half an inch from the rear side. I filled it in with black sharpie so it's invisible against the black case, but it's still annoying. Oh well, I'll forget about it in a few days.









BTW this is an i7 920 on an EVGA X58 LE.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
|| = Radiator
-> <- = air flow

[Fan]-> || [Fan] ->

And maybe I can have the hot air exhausted on my side-panel fans?

okay.. if you are reffering to the H-50 set up then you will be sucking cool air from outside into your case through your radiator and then up through the top stack.. Not a problem.. they all do that... that is why we have a blowhole at the top. Also you want to have both side panel fans sucking in to push that heated air from your radiator out of the case faster.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jvolkman* 
Made a new window tonight. The hardware store down the street from me had .100 glass, which is a happy medium between .093 (3/32) and .118 (1/8). Everything went almost without a hitch. I slipped with the dremel and put a small nick about half an inch from the rear side. I filled it in with black sharpie so it's invisible against the black case, but it's still annoying. Oh well, I'll forget about it in a few days.









BTW this is an i7 920 on an EVGA X58 LE.

That side window looks great ... Rep up... great job and since I didnt look for it or don't know where the nick is..... I don't see it at all.. Looks very professional.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I am going with the Gamma Ray option C... Funny..

Okay.. What is getting hot bri.

Funny but true! Did you know that when Tornto blacked out in something like 2006 it was from a Gamma Ray burst from a super nova some 4.5 billion light years away?

Ok, look close in here >>>Attachment 132509 See the shiny thing next to the radiator that says Evga? That's the voltage regulator it's hotter than all get out because the qpi on my proc is 133Mhz X20 + Turbo=FSB 2X3.44Ghz=6.88Ghz but it's max is 2X3.2Ghz=6.38Ghz making the maximum bus bandwidth 26.86 Ghz which means my proc should be 3.867 something Ghz but it isn't. The people at D/S cheated a little and used the turbo boost to make it 4.0Ghz and running stable.
The thing is this board is supposed to run the RAM at 1600Mhz tops but since I knew it couldn't be O/C'ed I ordered 1866Mhz RAM, mostly because the 2000Mhz has proven to be highly unstable. So, my ram runs up and down as the turbo boost kicks in, the voltage stays steady but the bus load inceases as I pump on the power when running loads. Starting to see what I'm getting at?
The other thing, the NB is behind those L/C trio criss cross, it has a fan on it and the same type of tines as on the volt regulator. If I would have known better, the next step up is the X58 3XSLI Classified board. I would have been more than happy to pay for it and may end up paying even more but the sales folk at D/S said this board would work. So, now that I'm having troubles I dickering back and forth with tech support to fix it or take it back and do it right. The cold snap really messed up the phone lines here so the Techs can't actually remote acess my rig so they can't RMA me until they prove that my board is missing something.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
OK that makes sense

I can have my side panel, blowing in cold air...and

both fans attached to the radiator exhaust

But it just doesnt make sense like that either does it? blowing hot air through my radiator?

that is the air temp in you case? not mobo temp but the air,

then do you want all the hot air, 125W worth of it heating up your case?


----------



## BriSleep

if you look at the pics imh073p's rig has big honkin coolers on both his volt regulators and his NB. He is the first person to post that has a setup >intel i7 + evga< close to mine and his temps at 3.8Ghz are where Evga says mine should be at 4.2Ghz let alone at 4.0Ghz variable.

Pttttttthhhh!







can't believe I just typed all that! It is now 1deg F outside. I thought I left this weather in Germany!









Oh, what's the difference between your rep and unique rep?


----------



## Enigma8750

Im Confused.. Are we still talking about the H-50 or another Water cooling option.


----------



## Bradey

h-50


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


OK that makes sense

I can have my side panel, blowing in cold air...and

both fans attached to the radiator exhaust

But it just doesnt make sense like that either does it? blowing hot air through my radiator?


Hey xquisit is your fan on your case and your radiator in front of it, meaning more inside the case. Ok, I've played with the fans and here's how mine made a difference.
Front, before the drive cage, blowing in, side window fans blowing in, through the radiator, blowing out and top of case, blowing up and out. That dropped the temps 9c.

When I got it, it was, front = in, radiator=out, sides=in, top=in and that made things positive pressure inside and things got warmer, you could feel the heat out the back, now the heat comes only from the power supply and vid card. The way you find positive pressure is take a really thin piece of paper, like one square of toilet paper and put it up to your empty 5.25" drive slots and if it doesn't stick you either have neutral or positive pressure. It should stick in front of all fans blowing in.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh, what's the difference between your rep and unique rep?


i believe that unique rep is the amount of post that people have said is good,
while rep is the total amount.

{this is what i have concluded}


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


okay.. if you are reffering to the H-50 set up then you will be sucking cool air from outside into your case through your radiator and then up through the top stack.. Not a problem.. they all do that... that is why we have a blowhole at the top. Also you want to have both side panel fans sucking in to push that heated air from your radiator out of the case faster.










so both fans attached to my radiatior are pushing air this way ==>

and my the fan on top of my case is an exhaust?

and my side-panel fans are intakes, correct?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jvolkman*

Made a new window tonight. The hardware store down the street from me had .100 glass, which is a happy medium between .093 (3/32) and .118 (1/8). Everything went almost without a hitch. I slipped with the dremel and put a small nick about half an inch from the rear side. I filled it in with black sharpie so it's invisible against the black case, but it's still annoying. Oh well, I'll forget about it in a few days.









BTW this is an i7 920 on an EVGA X58 LE.


Oh man that looks so slick!! I prefer the fans though, actually I'd prefer it quieter but the fans make it cooler. You don't have you specs on you system in. What are you running you proc at?


----------



## Monsk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i believe that unique rep is the amount of post that people have said is good,
while rep is the total amount.

{this is what i have concluded}


pretty sure that rep is total rep, and unique rep is how many different people have "repped" you. So if five people rep you twice, you'll have 10 rep and 5 unique rep.


----------



## xquisit

Pics of my case, and I'm trying to figure out what you mean BriSleep

A paint picture of my cases would be nice /w your addittions /w arrows


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


so both fans attached to my radiatior are pushing air this way ==>

and my the fan on top of my case is an exhaust?

and my side-panel fans are intakes, correct?


yes.. that is what I was thinking.... Front fan sucking cool air. The two sides sucking cool. The h-50 sucking cool and creating hot and heat rises and plus a lot of positive pressure being pushed into the case would make that blowhole a perfect exhaust fan.


----------



## Enigma8750

What is your thoughts on this k 10


----------



## Bradey

the air coming out of the back of my case is 1C above ambient


----------



## Enigma8750

wow Patrick921.. I just look through your pictures.. You have some very interesting builds there.. Are you doing Video Editing or controlling the internet with that outfit. It looks like something out of a Sci Fi Movie.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


yes.. that is what I was thinking.... Front fan sucking cool air. The two sides sucking cool. The h-50 sucking cool and creating hot and heat rises and plus a lot of positive pressure being pushed into the case would make that blowhole a perfect exhaust fan.


so the only exhaust fan i would have is the one top of my case (i believe its a 140mm)

and it comes as an exhaust fan stock, right?


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. its blows the hot air out. and it should be large enough to pull out all the positive pressure. or it will be forced out.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


yea.. its blows the hot air out. and it should be large enough to pull out all the positive pressure. or it will be forced out.


sounds good, but people are pushing me towards megahalems + the AMD bracket + a good fan ...

So now I'm stuck making that decision, =\\

Crap enigma, I would so rep you even more!! But I've reached the 24 hour mark, lol


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


What is your thoughts on this k 10


Negative pressure is SUPPOSED to be better. The differences(if any) are minimal though.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks xquisit... But Flatery will get you everywhere with me.. Thanks and I hope I helped. No matter your decision you will get good result.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

lol, anyways.... iv been out due to house work, figured id share and show my setup, im sure ur guys is better! but mine works 4 now!

just redid my flooring, it used to be carpet!


















This is my main station... i only sit here when im talking to u!










This is my gaming station and scout rig!


















do the floors look good???










ALSO..... i learned something tonight, if u already no... u suk, lol j/k!!! but i thought it was pretty cool








I cleaned my scout with my air compressor tonight and i learned that the led in our fans arnt powered by well power but by the rotation of our fan.... YEAH i know pretty neat, well then again it could just be the beer!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


wow Patrick921.. I just look through your pictures.. You have some very interesting builds there.. Are you doing Video Editing or controlling the internet with that outfit. It looks like something out of a Sci Fi Movie.


 Hey General E. Who is Patrick921? Am I on the wrong page or not getting the posts right again? What page are we on?

I usually get 1 or 2 e-mails per day but I just got like 20 all at once. Hmmm, what's the name of that gamma-ray satellite?
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...1209151442.htm Check out this Enigma. Trouble is, if we get hit now, they won't tell you for a few days sometimes a week.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Thanks xquisit... But Flatery will get you everywhere with me.. Thanks and I hope I helped. No matter your decision you will get good result.


well, im glad we have great members such as yourself in this community

how long do you think a pump would last in a h50?

somethings telling me the installation should be easy, but im scared on putting in my cpu, and removing the heatsink

are there any videos to help me


----------



## Enigma8750

I think that the H-50 uses convection current to pump it into the radiator but Im not sure. add also 2 drops of Dawn dish washing liquid to the h-50 to keep the scum from building up in there.

Once you disconnect the tie downs to your heat sink slightly twist the heat sink back and forth to loosen the grip of the Arctic 5 on the processor.

Once you have the heat sink off. Clean the top of the processor with a cotton ball or pad with alcohol (Isoprophyl). That will take off all the gunk off the processor. Don't soak the pad or Cotton ball. Just a dab will do it.

Take off your back panel and take off the AMD four Screw Plastic mount off your board and replace with the H-50 Mounting hardware. It should be that easy.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I think that the H-50 uses convection current to pump it into the radiator but Im not sure. add also 2 drops of Dawn dish washing liquid to the h-50 to keep the scum from building up in there.

Once you disconnect the tie downs to your heat sink slightly twist the heat sink back and forth to loosen the grip of the Arctic 5 on the processor.

Once you have the heat sink off. Clean the top of the processor with a cotton ball or pad with alcohol (Isoprophyl). That will take off all the gunk off the processor. Don't soak the pad or Cotton ball. Just a dab will do it.

Take off your back panel and take off the AMD four Screw Plastic mount off your board and replace with the H-50 Mounting hardware. It should be that easy.



I'm always scared the liquid might drop in my system, and don't want that happening.

Another question:

With the top fan (140mm) being the only fan that's an exhaust type..will that be a problem?

Cuz my GPUs are v1, and they pull the hot air outside my case through the back..and wouldn't that hot air just be pushed through my fan->resevoir->fan->all inside my case?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*







































lol, anyways.... iv been out due to house work, figured id share and show my setup, im sure ur guys is better! ALSO..... i learned something tonight, if u already no... u suk, lol j/k!!! but i thought it was pretty cool









I cleaned my scout with my air compressor tonight and i learned that the led in our fans arnt powered by well power but by the rotation of our fan.... YEAH i know pretty neat, well then again it could just be the beer!










 I edited you for content, sorry about that. 
However, can I rent a room??? Pleaaassseee!







I'll sleep on the floor as long as it's in that room!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I'm always scared the liquid might drop in my system, and don't want that happening.

Another question:

With the top fan (140mm) being the only fan that's an exhaust type..will that be a problem?

Cuz my GPUs are v1, and they pull the hot air outside my case through the back..and wouldn't that hot air just be pushed through my fan->resevoir->fan->all inside my case?


In a vacuum or a closed box that would be true. Other wise not a issue./


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey General E. Who is Patrick921? Am I on the wrong page or not getting the posts right again? What page are we on?

I usually get 1 or 2 e-mails per day but I just got like 20 all at once. Hmmm, what's the name of that gamma-ray satellite?
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...1209151442.htm Check out this Enigma. Trouble is, if we get hit now, they won't tell you for a few days sometimes a week.


http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=112041

I love this picture.





































RINGO is the Sats name.
About the gamma Burst. Here is my 411 on that. While it is a new discovery for the people at Liverpool I think that if this had been something to worry about we would have already had problems from this phenominon long before now.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*







































lol, anyways.... iv been out due to house work, figured id share and show my setup, im sure ur guys is better! but mine works 4 now!

just redid my flooring, it used to be carpet!


















This is my main station... i only sit here when im talking to u!










This is my gaming station and scout rig!


















do the floors look good???










ALSO..... i learned something tonight, if u already no... u suk, lol j/k!!! but i thought it was pretty cool








I cleaned my scout with my air compressor tonight and i learned that the led in our fans arnt powered by well power but by the rotation of our fan.... YEAH i know pretty neat, well then again it could just be the beer!










Love your set up man... NIce. Did you paint that floor or tile it .. I love the pattern.. and I have the same sub woofer that you do.. that Sony bumps pretty Dxxx Good.
BTW.. that is gonna be a Big Dog.

Ooh PS... Seen any good movies lately.... LOL


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I'm always scared the liquid might drop in my system, and don't want that happening.

Another question:

With the top fan (140mm) being the only fan that's an exhaust type..will that be a problem?

Cuz my GPUs are v1, and they pull the hot air outside my case through the back..and wouldn't that hot air just be pushed through my fan->resevoir->fan->all inside my case?


Ok, it's worth saying as many times as it needs to be said. If your L/C system comes with cooling liquid, it is NOT water, it is non conductive cooling liquid. You can open the bottle and run it down your mobo & proc while it's running and it wont affect anything, you'll just have some blotches to clean up when it's dry. Never add water to an L/C system, it's not made for it.
Nope, sorry Enigma but the H50 does use an active pump, it plugs in where your #1 fan also known as Cpu fan connector goes. It only has one speed, high. Your radiator attaches in front of that fan at the top rear, where your hand was holding the tape measure.
If you really want a drawing I'm off tomorrow but that means housework and a trip to Costco. I'll see what I can do, if you still need help. 
Do you have the H50 already? Because Corsair says it comes with the fan attached to the radiator and you just use the radiator screws to attach the whole thing with. I personally wouldn't know because my L/C is Swiftech.

One thing Enigma didn't mention is that you should heat up your processor with a game or Prime95 for at least 20 minutes before you take off your old cooler, it loosens up the gunk and helps prevent that sucking sound you hear when the old gunk is cold. You do have new Actic cool transfer paste to put on the processor right?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=112041

I love this picture.










RINGO is the Sats name.
About the gamma Burst. Here is my 411 on that. While it is a new discovery for the people at Liverpool I think that if this had been something to worry about we would have already had problems from this phenominon long before now.


Ok, my stuff has really wonked out, links aren't even working right. 
Yes RINGO!! Thanks, soooo much, my brains conveyer belts are running slow too. 
I know, they say it can knock out cars, permanently and wipe a line through a hard drive bunch of other bizarre things but isn't it amazing that it's 5.8 billion light years away and it's just as powerful as the nano-second the star exploded?
Yes, I love that picture too!!
Gotta go for tonight, wife has already started a show without me. See y'all tomorrow.
B


----------



## BriSleep

Oh, sheesh, smack my forehead!!

Here's the video on how to put in an H50....
http://corsair.com/products/h50/default.aspx


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Love your set up man... NIce. Did you paint that floor or tile it .. I love the pattern.. and I have the same sub woofer that you do.. that Sony bumps pretty Dxxx Good.
BTW.. that is gonna be a Big Dog.


yeah i now i have 3 puppies left and the daddy... but thanks 4 the comment! i like it! and i tiled it


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


yeah i now i have 3 puppies left and the daddy... but thanks 4 the comment! i like it! and i tiled it


Well it turned out really nice.. And Shiney.. It should reflect those gamma rays that Bri was talking about.. LOL. Any way.. Can I borrow a movie. I didn't know you were the Distributer for NETflix. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

xquisit... did you get that Link..?

  
 YouTube- How to install the Corsair Coolingâ„¢ Hydro Series H50 CPU cooler  



 
 The pump is on top of the Cooler unit and I have no Idea how long it will last. It plugs right into the Fan header on the MOBO.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I edited you for content, sorry about that.
However, can I rent a room??? Pleaaassseee!







I'll sleep on the floor as long as it's in that room!

sure bring ur ass!!! lol


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
well, im glad we have great members such as yourself in this community

how long do you think a pump would last in a h50?

somethings telling me the installation should be easy, but im scared on putting in my cpu, and removing the heatsink

are there any videos to help me

This review from bit-tech has some really good information on the H50 especially where it relates to "projected" reliability based on the rep of the company that actually makes the cooler.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...ooler-review/1

Their reviews on these types of coolers seem to pretty good, they're not afraid to point out the flaws.

Installation is as easy as any air cooled setup, maybe easier because you have alot more room to work with. Just make sure you don't twist the hoses too much, that's why mine is upside down. It gave a smoother route for the hoses.

Steve


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Well it turned out really nice.. And Shiney.. It should reflect those gamma rays that Bri was talking about.. LOL. Any way.. Can I borrow a movie. I didn't know you were the Distributer for NETflix. LOL









thanks and yeah i own over 15000 DVDs







and about 700 games!!!! i should go into business!!!


----------



## Xiliii

The Corsair H50 and another set of 4gb ram have been picked up today ^^ may put it on late tonight after ive gotten home and hopefully tested out Icecrown


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


The Corsair H50 and another set of 4gb ram have been picked up today ^^ may put it on late tonight after ive gotten home and hopefully tested out Icecrown










Gratz on ze stuff!

And apperently ICC sucked according too a friend of mine, his guild cleared the first wing in 2 hours.

Edit: Will be picking up the last of my watercooling gear later on today, after i buy my father a gift for christmas, thinking of the latest Slipknot album ^^ (yes, we're that kind of family)


----------



## kev_b

UPDATE
I've been putting off my 550 BE build for a bit, I got bored sitting around doing nothing so I did a bunch of manual labor that needed to be done last week, I just ordered a 140mm round magnetic filter for the new hole at the bottom of my case, a fan controler, I also got the steel mesh cut out on the top and front of the case. I am going to go with all green R-4 fans and push pull on my H50 still drawing cool air in. My MB ran very cool before so with the adddition of the new bottom intake blowing cool air in and the top fan blowing out it should stay nice and cold.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
UPDATE
I've been putting off my 550 BE build for a bit, I got bored sitting around doing nothing so I did a bunch of manual labor that needed to be done last week, I just ordered a 140mm round magnetic filter for the new hole at the bottom of my case, a fan controler, I also got the steel mesh cut out on the top and front of the case. I am going to go with all green R-4 fans and push pull on my H50 still drawing cool air in. My MB ran very cool before so with the adddition of the new bottom intake blowing cool air in and the top fan blowing out it should stay nice and cold.

















will look great!

Update from my side, got all my parts and will be asembling today and cutting case on saturday.







The Xigmatek fans are very quiet got scared when all three were turned on, tought i had too low voltage or sumtin on them could barley hear them


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 







will look great!

Update from my side, got all my parts and will be asembling today and cutting case on saturday.







The Xigmatek fans are very quiet got scared when all three were turned on, tought i had too low voltage or sumtin on them could barley hear them









What are you cutting, fan holes?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 







will look great!

Update from my side, got all my parts and will be asembling today and cutting case on saturday.







The Xigmatek fans are very quiet got scared when all three were turned on, tought i had too low voltage or sumtin on them could barley hear them









That sounds like a nice fan swap to me. Please put down the make and model of the fan you used with a picture from the Internet google Picture search of the fan you are talking about and share the Intel.


----------



## kev_b

I can see this could make a cool window mod in the future.








GIZMODO


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That sounds like a nice fan swap to me. Please put down the make and model of the fan you used with a picture from the Internet google Picture search of the fan you are talking about and share the Intel.









http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/prod...oducts_id=1569










• Speed: 1500 RPM
• Air Flow: 61 CFM
• Noise Level: <20 dBA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I can see this could make a cool window mod in the future.








GIZMODO

Now THAT's just silly xD


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I can see this could make a cool window mod in the future.








GIZMODO


I was reading about that application for Home windows. To be able to dim or prevent all light from coming in at a push of a button.. Cool gizmo.


----------



## Enigma8750

Let it be known
That MlbrottarN
Has been promoted to O1 Officer Status.








Congrats MlbrottarN

For your excellent work and dedication to the
Coolermaster Storm Scout Club
Semper Fi.. Do or Die.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Let it be known
That MlbrottarN
Has been promoted to O1 Officer Status.








Congrats MlbrottarN


Thanks, wait, what did I just get promoted to?! xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I was reading about that application for Home windows. To be able to dim or prevent all light from coming in at a push of a button.. Cool gizmo.

Might be cool indeed, but I'd never ever pay for something like that unless it came with the house ^^


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Thanks, wait, what did I just get promoted to?! xD

Might be cool indeed, but I'd never ever pay for something like that unless it came with the house ^^

lieutenant Grade one.. What we Call a butter bar or a 90 day wonder


----------



## Enigma8750

The First computer MOD was actually done as an office Mod to save space and give the older computers a better reason to hang around longer.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

The First computer MOD was actually done as an office Mod to save space and give the older computers a better reason to hang around longer.










does that come with a keg mod option???


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

The First computer MOD was actually done as an office Mod to save space and give the older computers a better reason to hang around longer.











A decaf computer, now I've seen it all.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Ok so i've got a build/mod/something log up and I've decided on a name for my build! Storm Marine


----------



## hubwub

It's almost Christmas and Winter Break is upon in which I will have more time to fix my computer up. So, I need some recommendations on what I can possibly add to my Storm Scout? It can be anything.

Just to see how my Storm Scout looks like, here is a picture.










Any suggestions for additions?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Any suggestions for additions?


Actual component/s = the megahalems that you plan on putting in there(according to your sig).

Mod/s = false floor.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Actual component/s = the megahalems that you plan on putting in there(according to your sig).

Mod/s = false floor.


I'm in the middle on putting my Megahalems because I was considering purchasing the Corsair H50.

Also, do you have any links on how to make a false floor?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
I'm in the middle on putting my Megahalems because I was considering purchasing the Corsair H50.

Also, do you have any links on how to make a false floor?

Nope. Only a few people do it but it looks really clean with em. I only have a few pictures of the one I made a while ago. kev_b(I think) made a nice one a while back.


----------



## BrendonB

I'm going to use Gigabyte P55a-UD3r for my i5 rig.
Will an Arctic Freezer xtreme fit without issues, especially regarding the RAM?
Thanks!


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrendonB* 
I'm going to use Gigabyte P55a-UD3r for my i5 rig.
Will an Arctic Freezer xtreme fit without issues, especially regarding the RAM?
Thanks!

If you're talking about this one, I'd expect it to fit without any clearance issues. If any, it'd only be with RAM with a large heatsink in the first slot.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134


----------



## linkin93

Hi everybody, i have this case. it is wonderful! Here are some pictures of my build!



























If i had some cable sleeving those wires wouldn't be so ugly


----------



## Monsk

Hey scouts, so I was thinking of changing my case theme to either blue or white, and was wondering which fans you guys would recommend, as well as a fan controller. I'm liking the nzxt sentry, but I was wondering if there are any fan controllers that also allow you to turn the led's on and off?

Here's what I have right now:


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Hi everybody, i have this case. it is wonderful! Here are some pictures of my build!



























If i had some cable sleeving those wires wouldn't be so ugly


hi, and welcome
wow cables!
you need a false floor


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


hi, and welcome
wow cables!
you need a false floor


sleeving or a new psu(assuming it's sleeved) would fix his cable issues


----------



## jvolkman

Well, this evening I succumbed to my perfectionism and made a new window. This time I used better technique which resulted in better hole alignment and, most importantly, no visible nicks. No picture since, well, there's no visible difference.


----------



## Xiliii

Put my new H50 on with no problems exept the old fan was kinda stuck, after running thru the night with nothing exept spotify i used Hwmonitor to check the temp of the cores and they ranged for 20 cellcius to 25c, havent tried full load yet but after playing CoD:MW2 for 4 hours they was at 40C. Wich feels great and now im gonna just try the "OCGenie" and check the temps with an "minor" OC. Havent OCed anything before so the feature is great for me, But il have to learn how to OC myself to get the best out of it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Put my new H50 on with no problems exept the old fan was kinda stuck, after running thru the night with nothing exept spotify i used Hwmonitor to check the temp of the cores and they ranged for 20 cellcius to 25c, havent tried full load yet but after playing CoD:MW2 for 4 hours they was at 40C. Wich feels great and now im gonna just try the "OCGenie" and check the temps with an "minor" OC. Havent OCed anything before so the feature is great for me, But il have to learn how to OC myself to get the best out of it.


*Xiliii*
Those sound like some excellent temps... I am wanting to get one of those h-50s for my big system. It seems like a really awesome cooler.

On *K10s* note about the Arctic Freezer I have to say that I have personally used on of the AMD AC Brands for years and it is a really great air cooler.

*Linkin93..* Wire management is not your strong point but I would wire tie those loose wires into 5 wire bundles and tie them every 2 inches. But it is a really nice build. I don't recognise the PSU builder but I am sure you did your homework on that.

*Monsk On the Mod for a White and Blue theme*. Silverstone has an awesome fan that is white that is super fast. You could use one black light at the top and one white tube down the back corner for lighting.















http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835220014
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835220037

*Hubwub*.. What can i say .. You have come a long way, Scout. Your Build and wire management looks great but I would say try the false floor on the rig making sure that you line the edge of your false floor with rubber molding for electrical safety, or put 3 wire ties on those three USB cables and the control cables and its perfect. if youre just thinking of adding something I would say buy some red 4 inch cold cathodes. one at the top and one down the back side. Also you could put in card reader in the front of the rig. Lian Li makes a really nice one with a USB hub on it as well.. here it is.








http://www.google.com/products/catal...426&sa=image#p


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 


*Xiliii*
Those sound like some excellent temps... I am wanting to get one of those h-50s for my big system. It seems like a really awesome cooler.





I love the temps but i think they are so low because of the indoor temp, its about 3-4c colder than normal so i suspect that the normal idle Temp is about 25c and load 45c


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


I love the temps but i think they are so low because of the indoor temp, its about 3-4c colder than normal so i suspect that the normal idle Temp is about 25c and load 45c


that is excellent mine idles at 31c and full at +70c

edit:
i forgot to say my room tempb is 20c


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


that is excellent mine idles at 31c and full at +70c

edit:
i forgot to say my room tempb is 20c


I havent actually checked but im pretty sure its around 15-20c inside now this time of the year


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


Hey scouts, so I was thinking of changing my case theme to either blue or white, and was wondering which fans you guys would recommend, as well as a fan controller. I'm liking the nzxt sentry, but I was wondering if there are any fan controllers that also allow you to turn the led's on and off?


For the fan's I'd reccomend the Grey Xigmatek they move a good amount of air, and they are dead silent, they also come in a 5 blade 140mm version, they have a mild white light that's seeming too spiral from the edge into the middle of the fan.

And for fancontroler i acctualy have no experience but i've heard alot of good things about the Sunbeam Rhobus and it's Bigger brother

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


that is excellent mine idles at 31c and full at +70c

edit:
i forgot to say my room tempb is 20c


That sounds like very high load temps, I'd try too change the TIM on it or just change the cooler into some other cheap alternative like the Cooler Master TX3


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Hubwub*.. What can i say .. You have come a long way, Scout. Your Build and wire management looks great but I would say try the false floor on the rig making sure that you line the edge of your false floor with rubber molding for electrical safety, or put 3 wire ties on those three USB cables and the control cables and its perfect. if youre just thinking of adding something I would say buy some red 4 inch cold cathodes. one at the top and one down the back side. Also you could put in card reader in the front of the rig. Lian Li makes a really nice one with a USB hub on it as well.. here it is.








http://www.google.com/products/catal...426&sa=image#p


This is what I might possibly do. 

Buy fans for the side panel (Either COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Red LED Case Fan or Antec 761345-75026-4 120mm Red LED Case Fan - Retail or Any of these Scythe fans)
Buy fan controller (Scythe KS01-BK "KAZE SERVER" Advanced Fan Controller - Retail)
Buy Corsair H50
Buy red cathodes (It might be.)
Try making a false floor (TRY!)
I will try and install the Megahalem this weekend. We will see.


----------



## Xiliii

Im thinking about painting the top of my ram ( the heatsink) blue so it matches the rest a tad better... http://www.komplett.no/img/p/200/492608.jpg

not sure about wich paint i should use or if i just should skip it... if it lose some of its heat spreading or *** word i should use


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiliii*


Im thinking about painting the top of my ram ( the heatsink) blue so it matches the rest a tad better... http://www.komplett.no/img/p/200/492608.jpg

not sure about wich paint i should use or if i just should skip it... if it lose some of its heat spreading or *** word i should use



i choose my ram so it fit in
i got blue heatsinks

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=12726


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...232aa7642c973c

Here are the 4 inch and they put out as much light HubWub.


----------



## Jennifer24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...232aa7642c973c

Here are the 4 inch and they put out as much light HubWub.


Hey all!

My PC wont post!

Have to use the laptop.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jennifer24*


Hey all!

My PC wont post!

Have to use the laptop.


look here 
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/5...ml#post6807892
thanks el gappo


----------



## dkev

I'm about to completely fill my hdd bay. I'll have to get 4 x 1Tb drives for a project I'll be working on. This doesn't include my c: drive. I'm wondering if the 140mm fan will be able to keep them all cool.


----------



## raisethe3

It should, actually, wasn't there only one 120mm fan in the front? I think that's the only fan cooling the hard drive.









According to this image, I only see 1 fan in the front, so I don't know if modding can do the job.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


I'm about to completely fill my hdd bay. I'll have to get 4 x 1Tb drives for a project I'll be working on. This doesn't include my c: drive. *I'm wondering if the 140mm fan will be able to keep them all cool.*


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


It should, actually, wasn't there only one 120mm fan in the front? I think that's the only fan cooling the hard drive.









According to this image, I only see 1 fan in the front, so I don't know if modding can do the job.


it is a 140


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


It should, actually, wasn't there only one 120mm fan in the front? I think that's the only fan cooling the hard drive.









According to this image, I only see 1 fan in the front, so I don't know if modding can do the job.


It's a 140mm fan. Also, hard drives under moderate temps last longer than those that are cool.


----------



## Stormblitz

Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a while now. Seeing all the nice builds, I've decided to pick a scout up when it was on sale at my local shop. Coming from an Antec 902, I switched to the scout and all i can say is the scout looks more beast. There were a few minor drawbacks, the scout is a little more cramped compared the 902 and cable management was a little tougher. I also had to cut the latch off my 8pin power cable because the top fan was in the way. Overall the scout is much easier to use, especially when swapping hard drives. Here is my system:


----------



## Bradey

nice

lots of people are using that h50


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


nice

lots of people are using that h50


Just wait til I take a picture of my rig ;]


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Just wait til I take a picture of my rig ;]


u 2


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
It's a 140mm fan. Also, hard drives under moderate temps last longer than those that are cool.

I don't know that I agree with that. Xigi has some decent 140mm fans with good static pressure that would push through the cage better.


----------



## Rogue1266

OK, I don't know from nothing. But how much Diff. in MHZ can you overclock
using that 'H50'????


----------



## Enigma8750

Probably about the same as if you were going to overclock with one of the nicest Air coolers around. Like a thermalright 120 copper with fans.

Check this sight.
http://amdgeeks.com/processors


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


I don't know that I agree with that. Xigi has some decent 140mm fans with good static pressure that would push through the cage better.


It's not an opinion







. I'll find proof if I have time.

It's fine as long as the hard drive isn't too hot, too cold or isn't fluctuating.


----------



## Lee79

Got a new OCZ XTC RAM cooler, I wanted to change the fans for red ones but it looks hard as they are wired into a custom connecter on the little fan control circut board and I could not find any red 60mm fans anyway. I like the red and blue look makes a sort of purple light around the cpu cooler anyway. So goodbye red scout ;(


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stormblitz* 
Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a while now. Seeing all the nice builds, I've decided to pick a scout up when it was on sale at my local shop. Coming from an Antec 902, I switched to the scout and all i can say is the scout looks more beast. There were a few minor drawbacks, the scout is a little more cramped compared the 902 and cable management was a little tougher. I also had to cut the latch off my 8pin power cable because the top fan was in the way. Overall the scout is much easier to use, especially when swapping hard drives. Here is my system:









Whoa! I like how you built your rig!


----------



## Rogue1266

I never used one of those H50's. I wouldn't mine having one just for test & compair.
OK, I just got done reading some reviews on the 'NE'>newegg. It holds a 5 star for
product. I'd really have to see it in action for my-self.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I don't know that I agree with that. Xigi has some decent 140mm fans with good static pressure that would push through the cage better.

It's not an opinion







. I'll find proof if I have time.

It's fine as long as the hard drive isn't too hot, too cold or isn't fluctuating.

EDIT: Here you go:

Quote:

drives that are cooled excessively actually fail more often than those running a little hot
source


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:

Posted by: Stormblitz Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a while now. Seeing all the nice builds, I've decided to pick a scout up when it was on sale at my local shop. Coming from an Antec 902, I switched to the scout and all i can say is the scout looks more beast. There were a few minor drawbacks, the scout is a little more cramped compared the 902 and cable management was a little tougher. I also had to cut the latch off my 8pin power cable because the top fan was in the way. Overall the scout is much easier to use, especially when swapping hard drives. Here is my system:










Nice Rig. Use those HD bays!!!! Nice. That's what I need to do; stack up some HD's.


----------



## Enigma8750

*My wife just found me one of these at the Thrift store for fifty buck. I can't wait to see it.










Its a Stacker 830 Nvidia Edition.

I will post pictures when she gets home..*


YouTube- Cooler Master CM Stacker 830 NVIDIA Edition Chassis





*Well here is the deal
There are no Fans in the case.
No fan Panel on the side
4 mesh bay covers missing from the front.
And the hard drive bay system at the bottom missing.

All in all. For 50 bucks its not bad. Now to scout for parts. If anyone has any ideas please add.*


----------



## K10

What a steal you got there!


----------



## Enigma8750

yea I just hope I dont have to put a hundred dollars in parts in it .. but I love the old stacker cases.. Especially the Nvidia series because it doesnt have the mesh front it just has slits in it.. Very nice. or at least I hope it will be. She also found an AGP 9200 for 4.98. I told her to get that too.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


It's not an opinion







. I'll find proof if I have time.

It's fine as long as the hard drive isn't too hot, too cold or isn't fluctuating.

EDIT: Here you go:

source


There is a huge difference between my pc and a server farm. IT guys go nuts for cooling. One of my tenants has nearly 30 tons of cooling for a server room that is 20x12. Also, I have had a few hdd's fail due to over heating. So I choose to disregard this info and keep my hdds cool.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Ok, the build is almost done, currently leaktesting!








that's how the thing looked yesterday night







it's currently standing up-side-down leaktesting ^^ Just couldn't be arsed too tip it right today will do tomorrow when i plug it all in

More pics can be found at: The buildlog


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


There is a huge difference between my pc and a server farm. IT guys go nuts for cooling. One of my tenants has nearly 30 tons of cooling for a server room that is 20x12. Also, I have had a few hdd's fail due to over heating. So I choose to disregard this info and keep my hdds cool.


You can't really do much more than the case allows you to...you could push/pull your hdd cage with 2 140s and I think that'd be it.

I've had one HDD fail on my from click of death but that was when I had a terrible raidmax case with bad airflow...I never see HDD temps above 37c in this case and am sure my HDDs won't fail from overheating. It's not like I feel that HDD temps are petty to the point where I'd take out my fans. I'd just rather not sacrifice keeping other components cooler to keep my HDD's cooler.


----------



## Lee79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Ok, the build is almost done, currently leaktesting!








that's how the thing looked yesterday night







it's currently standing up-side-down leaktesting ^^ Just couldn't be arsed too tip it right today will do tomorrow when i plug it all in

More pics can be found at: The buildlog


WOW. Nice how you fitted the Rad in the front and the pump over the PSU, Same MB as me







, Hope there is no leaks


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


WOW. Nice how you fitted the Rad in the front and the pump over the PSU, Same MB as me







, Hope there is no leaks










I had too remove parts of the front with a Anglegrinder (or acctualy my father had too) and the HDD-cage, currently it's lying under my bed xD, and the pump was just placed there with Pure gravity! And the tubing holding it in place









It's a nice mobo, will thest it's clocking capabilitys next weekend


----------



## Lee79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


I had too remove parts of the front with a Anglegrinder (or acctualy my father had too) and the HDD-cage, currently it's lying under my bed xD, and the pump was just placed there with Pure gravity! And the tubing holding it in place









It's a nice mobo, will thest it's clocking capabilitys next weekend










Im still deciding what PII CPU to get for mine. Think I am going to wait intill the C3's 965 go down in price as my 7750 is doing a good job at the moment. Dont know much about the overclocking capabilities of the MB as I just upped the multi on my 7750BE, but I am sure the FSB can go high on this as 790GX chipsets are known as good overclockers.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lee79* 
Im still deciding what PII CPU to get for mine. Think I am going to wait intill the C3's 965 go down in price as my 7750 is doing a good job at the moment. Dont know much about the overclocking capabilities of the MB as I just upped the multi on my 7750BE, but I am sure the FSB can go high on this as 790GX chipsets are known as good overclockers.

Be careful of the C series. Some of the Bios changes do not include them yet. Make sure your board will take it.


----------



## Lee79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Be careful of the C series. Some of the Bios changes do not include them yet. Make sure your board will take it.

My MB is all good with all the C3's after BIOS version 1601, Thanks for the heads up though. ASUS are normally on top with BIOS updates. That reminded me though to update the BIOS before installing new CPU, Must make a note of that thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

NO problemo.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Ok, the build is almost done, currently leaktesting!








that's how the thing looked yesterday night







it's currently standing up-side-down leaktesting ^^ Just couldn't be arsed too tip it right today will do tomorrow when i plug it all in

More pics can be found at: The buildlog

Nice!, it's evil that you got a 360 rad to fit in the scout...totally awesome.

Awesome job you've done! rep up!


----------



## BrendonB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
If you're talking about this one, I'd expect it to fit without any clearance issues. If any, it'd only be with RAM with a large heatsink in the first slot.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134

I mean the bigger one, Arctic Freezer xtreme


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Nice!, it's evil that you got a 360 rad to fit in the scout...totally awesome.

Awesome job you've done! rep up!

Thank you Mr. Moo


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*My wife just found me one of these at the Thrift store for fifty buck. I can't wait to see it.










Its a Stacker 830 Nvidia Edition.

I will post pictures when she gets home..*

Well here is the deal
There are no Fans in the case.
No fan Panel on the side
4 mesh bay covers missing from the front.
All in all. For 50 bucks its not bad. Now to scout for parts. If anyone has any ideas please add.

Nice Uncle!! (And Aunty Enigma







)

Better pimp that beast of a case out!!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Ok, the build is almost done, currently leaktesting!








that's how the thing looked yesterday night







it's currently standing up-side-down leaktesting ^^ Just couldn't be arsed too tip it right today will do tomorrow when i plug it all in

More pics can be found at: The buildlog

To think, some people say it can't be done.








Your rig came out great MlbrottarN!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Nice Uncle!! (And Aunty Enigma








)

Better pimp that beast of a case out!!

I plan too.. I am thinking of transferring my Sig rig to this case. It is BiNormous and is begging for me to mod her.

Darn it .... My son took his camera to an event tonight so I cant take any shots of the new case yet but it is coming..

BTW. Speaking of modding I love this Picture of Ml's Trip 120 water cooler.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I plan too.. I am thinking of transferring my Sig rig to this case. It is BiNormous and is begging for me to mod her.

BTW. Speaking of modding I love this Picture of Ml's Trip 120 water cooler.










Modd it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
To think, some people say it can't be done.








Your rig came out great MlbrottarN!!









Thank you m8


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrendonB* 
I mean the bigger one, Arctic Freezer xtreme

Oh, never seen it until now...looks like a tuniq tower rip off. Since the fan's on the middle you should be fine with RAM clearance.


----------



## kev_b

All done but I canâ€™t say that it helped all that much, maybe a couple of degrees and thatâ€™s with the fans cranked up all the way, this asus board ran a little cooler on air then it does on water. My gigabyte board runs cooler than my asus board does so maybe Iâ€™ll swap boards latter on.
So now I have 3 intake fans and 1 exhaust fan, but it looks cool!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


All done but I canâ€™t say that it helped all that much, maybe a couple of degrees and thatâ€™s with the fans cranked up all the way, this asus board ran a little cooler on air then it does on water. My gigabyte board runs cooler than my asus board does so maybe Iâ€™ll swap boards latter on.
So now I have 3 intake fans and 1 exhaust fan, but it looks cool!


That Fakefloor is ver ynice looking


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


You can't really do much more than the case allows you to...you could push/pull your hdd cage with 2 140s and I think that'd be it.

I've had one HDD fail on my from click of death but that was when I had a terrible raidmax case with bad airflow...I never see HDD temps above 37c in this case and am sure my HDDs won't fail from overheating. It's not like I feel that HDD temps are petty to the point where I'd take out my fans. I'd just rather not sacrifice keeping other components cooler to keep my HDD's cooler.


Well I'm not looking to put them in a deep freeze or anything. I just want to make sure I have decent air flow over them. This new 2TB drive I just bought is a Hitachi Deskstar. Never owned one, so we'll see if it's as good as my WD's. Hope so cause I'm putting about 400 DVD's on this single drive.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


All done but I canâ€™t say that it helped all that much, maybe a couple of degrees and thatâ€™s with the fans cranked up all the way, this asus board ran a little cooler on air then it does on water. My gigabyte board runs cooler than my asus board does so maybe Iâ€™ll swap boards latter on.
So now I have 3 intake fans and 1 exhaust fan, but it looks cool!


Nice. The first time I saw that false floor I assumed it was metal...great job









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Well I'm not looking to put them in a deep freeze or anything. I just want to make sure I have decent air flow over them. This new 2TB drive I just bought is a Hitachi Deskstar. Never owned one, so we'll see if it's as good as my WD's. Hope so cause I'm putting about 400 DVD's on this single drive.


Nice..I love my WDs! What is the drive composed of? 4 500gig platters?


----------



## Jayte

After using this thread to assist with my purchase decision on a new case and components to use, below are the results. I've kept it pretty much stock, focusing instead on trying to ensure each piece not only was an ideal mix of price versus performance, but also contributed the overall look. A few of my older components were used where possible to save a few bucks since the budget was an important consideration.

From the front:








The side without the cover on:








The top fan was removed to allow appropriate clearance for the V8 cooler. No other fans were added in it's place as airflow remains excellent. Idle temps are about 30-32C, and under full load readings remain below 50C even with the side panel on and the CPU fan at it's lowest setting of only 800RMP.

Cable management was a bit of a challenge as this particular CPU power cable is not long enough to run behind the motherboard. But personally I don't mind seeing the cables as they are an inherent part of the computer.

The 'purple' lights are actually ultra-violet and are much darker than the camera makes them appear. They are not fixed into place as I may switch them to red in the future. Regardless, both the lights and wiring becomes completely hidden with the case side in place:









Hope you like! Thanks for all of the information and assistance.


----------



## ROM3000

Hey guys. I finally finished some of the mods I had been promising. I installed two green 12" cold cathodes, did the terminal block mod, and some cable mangement. Overall, sodering and heat shrinking took longer than I thought it would and I spent more money than if I had just bought molex splitters, but it was a great learning experience. After all, building computer is all about learning, so I recommend the terminal block mod to get a cleaner look. Well anyway, here are some pictures. Tell me what you think. I don't have pictures of the wiring on the back panel yet, but I'll post them as soon as I can. All that is left now is to hide the 24 and 8-pin power cables, but the thought of having to remove the motherboard is daunting. Enjoy.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Nice. The first time I saw that false floor I assumed it was metal...great job









Nice..I love my WDs! What is the drive composed of? 4 500gig platters?

You know I'm not sure. But I picked it up at Frys today for $149. Couldn't walk away from that price.


----------



## BriSleep

Wow, we're getting some really nice rigs on here now. Maybe it's the holiday time?? Once I'm sure mine is going to keep running I'll start fixing it up.

I ran Prime 95 today, only got up to 73c! That's pretty good but I still don't understand why my volt regulator is so hot. Going to call them tech support guys monday.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jayte* 
After using this thread to assist with my purchase decision on a new case and components to use, below are the results. I've kept it pretty much stock, focusing instead on trying to ensure each piece not only was an ideal mix of price versus performance, but also contributed the overall look. A few of my older components were used where possible to save a few bucks since the budget was an important consideration.

From the front:









The side without the cover on:









The top fan was removed to allow appropriate clearance for the V8 cooler. No other fans were added in it's place as airflow remains excellent. Idle temps are about 30-32C, and under full load readings remain below 50C even with the side panel on and the CPU fan at it's lowest setting of only 800RMP.

Cable management was a bit of a challenge as this particular CPU power cable is not long enough to run behind the motherboard. But personally I don't mind seeing the cables as they are an inherent part of the computer.

The 'purple' lights are actually ultra-violet and are much darker than the camera makes them appear. They are not fixed into place as I may switch them to red in the future. Regardless, both the lights and wiring becomes completely hidden with the case side in place:










Hope you like! Thanks for all of the information and assistance.

*Wow... as the leader of this organized group of Renagades I would just like to say thanks for sharing your Great Build with us. The Tracers and the purple or black light looks amazing. I am very glad that you got some info from us and I would like to put your name on the Roster. I am going to go ahead since you have fulfilled the requirements but if it is not your wishes then I will take it off if you so desire.

Again thank you So much for Sharing that Great testamonial. to our group and our case.*


----------



## kev_b

There's one mod I've yet to see on Overclock.net, Christmas lights on or in a case, I should make a fake chimney for the top of my case complete with Santa's legs hanging out.


----------



## PathogenX

Christmas is almost upon us.
So what are you guys gunna get?

If all goes as planned I should upgrade (hopefully)
Q1 2010 like January

this is what i have on the list
core i5 750 - $150
evga P55 sli - $200
gskill ripjaw - $100

then when my birthday comes around
I'll pick up a H50 and a new GPU
and I wont upgrade for another 2 years


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Christmas is almost upon us.
So what are you guys gunna get?

I have a 24" Samsung 1920x1200 lcd under the tree, my kids will inherit this 19" Christmas morning. Hope everyone gets some cool stuff!


----------



## Chicago30

Hey guys

I need some serious help here. Every time I touch the plate where my power button is my computer restarts! I think its caused from static electricity, because its very dry and everything I touch I get zapped.

Is this possible?


----------



## BrendonB

Will an Arctic Cooling xtreme fit without having to remove the top fan?

Thanks


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:

My wife just found me one of these at the Thrift store for fifty buck. I can't wait to see it.

That is sweet Enigma. Nice deal... Love that case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
There's one mod I've yet to see on Overclock.net, Christmas lights on or in a case, I should make a fake chimney for the top of my case complete with Santa's legs hanging out.









I love it...


----------



## Enigma8750

It is possible that you have a short in the controls. Maybe one of the wires are grounded to the metal somewhere and when you touch it you ground the curcuit causing the reset. I would say that it would be in the Reset wire. Try tugging gently on the wire that is going into the control panel or take off the control panel and see if they might have pinched a wire when they assembled it.


----------



## Chicago30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
It is possible that you have a short in the controls. Maybe one of the wires are grounded to the metal somewhere and when you touch it you ground the curcuit causing the reset. I would say that it would be in the Reset wire. Try tugging gently on the wire that is going into the control panel or take off the control panel and see if they might have pinched a wire when they assembled it.

Ok, thanks, maybe the DVD drive pinched a cord?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrendonB* 
Will an Arctic Cooling xtreme fit without having to remove the top fan?

Thanks

Should fit fine with the top fan assuming it's around the same size as the Mugen 2. Unless you're talking about the top side-panel fan....if that's the case the answer is "no".


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
That is sweet Enigma. Nice deal... Love that case.

All I really need that i don't already have for the case is one of these...









$19.95


----------



## rfjunkie

I picked up a new Scout case and 600watt Cooler Master PSU at Micro Center on black Friday for 60 bucks each, and finally got something put together in it.

I had most of the parts needed to complete the build already... Just needed a socket 775 motherboard... (Picked up a cheap EP45-UD3L on Friday.) Robbed the E8200 out of my Mini ITX build, which I replaced today with an E5300.

Here are a couple of pics of my Scout build.

Edit - The CPU cooler is installed pointing up to clear the north bridge heat sink.

Let me know what you think.... Off to see what I can do overclocking it!!!


----------



## rfjunkie

Anyone else think that the screws that came with this case for holding the mother board in, were a bit small in the head department??? Just curious! I thought so.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stormblitz*


Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a while now. Seeing all the nice builds, I've decided to pick a scout up when it was on sale at my local shop. Coming from an Antec 902, I switched to the scout and all i can say is the scout looks more beast. There were a few minor drawbacks, the scout is a little more cramped compared the 902 and cable management was a little tougher. I also had to cut the latch off my 8pin power cable because the top fan was in the way. Overall the scout is much easier to use, especially when swapping hard drives. Here is my system:


































Dang thats hawt.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



posted by: rfjunkie: [Let me know what you think.... Off to see what I can do overclocking it!!!


Nice work. Just one thing. Isn't that cooler facing the wrong way. I mean, isn't the air-flow suppose to flow to the back of the chassis. Well, I guess you can do that with these case's because you have that top 140mm fan on these chassis. As long as your top fan is an exhaust and not intake port...???


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


All I really need that i don't already have for the case is one of these...









$19.95












OK, I like it. Looks Cool. ""But what is it""























Sorry for the double posting....


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*











OK, I like it. Looks Cool. ""But what is it""























Sorry for the double posting....










That i belive is a HDD-cage for the 5Â½" drive bays


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Anyone else think that the screws that came with this case for holding the mother board in, were a bit small in the head department??? Just curious! I thought so.


Yeah, the heads do seem a bit small but it all works out just fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


That i belive is a HDD-cage for the 5Â½" drive bays


Yep. Converts 3 5.25" drive bays to 4 3.5" drive bays.


----------



## DotHacker666

I just bought the case yesterday and im dying for it to come in.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Nice work. Just one thing. Isn't that cooler facing the wrong way. I mean, isn't the air-flow suppose to flow to the back of the chassis. Well, I guess you can do that with these case's because you have that top 140mm fan on these chassis. As long as your top fan is an exhaust and not intake port...???


Cooler wouldn't clear the north bridge... and the top fan is an exhaust. works fine.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*











OK, I like it. Looks Cool. ""But what is it""























Sorry for the double posting....










It is a Module that takes up three 5 1/4 drive spaces at the bottom and holds 4 hard drives.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


It is a Module that takes up three 5 1/4 drive spaces at the bottom and holds 4 hard drives.


I've got one of those modules sitting here in the box still... I'm saving it for when I decide to build something in my ACTS 840 case. (Saving that case for the i9 when it comes out.) I will be getting rid of a lot of core2duo stuff when I build the i9 machine.


----------



## Enigma8750

*I Just bought a second hand Stacker 830 Nvidia Edition for 50 bucks








Look at this guy standing next to little Dell.


















Like the Storm Scout it is all tool less design.









You can put a hard drive at the top blow hole if you want so you can use big radiators in the front.









I have to buy a PSU Bracket or make one.. No Worries Mate.








*









*BTW that is 15 inches of space for video card. A place on top for a dual radiator and a place on the bottom for a Triple Rad.*


----------



## PathogenX

can you put it next to the scout for comparison if thats no trouble

ty


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is the Picture you asked for.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Here is the Picture you asked for.










Lots of modding potential there







can do a really sweet water cooling rig in there.... 360 + 240 rads, DD UV Green Tubing, Gelid UV Green Fans etc...will look awesome.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Lots of modding potential there







can do a really sweet water cooling rig in there.... 360 + 240 rads, DD UV Green Tubing, Gelid UV Green Fans etc...will look awesome.

I was thinking the very same thing.


----------



## Enigma8750

Jayte's Build is my Favorite 
Build of the week.
Very nice Build and Beautiful
Color combonations.


----------



## BrendonB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*I Just bought a second hand Stacker 830 Nvidia Edition for 50 bucks

*
*
*
*
Wow,,,, that costs approximately $260 US in NZ...I want to move there now!*


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Here is the Picture you asked for.










nice! cant wait to see what u come up with... i think the color scheme would look sick flipped... black mesh, green tower, black interior







just a thought


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Here is the Picture you asked for.










Certainly allot of modding potential and heaps room for Wc,ing great find, wish good get something like that here for cheap !!


----------



## Bradey

i just carried my case for 1.5km
it was fun


----------



## FerociousWill

Would the XIGMATEK Dark Knight be a tight fit?

Edit: How about the Scythe MUGEN-2?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FerociousWill* 
Would the XIGMATEK Dark Knight be a tight fit?

Edit: How about the Scythe MUGEN-2?

The Dark Night will fit just fine as long as you don't use a top fan on the window, so will the Scythe MUGEN-2, also depending on what MB you have you might have to remove the top fan on the case, but the's rare.


----------



## Stormblitz

Here are are some pics of my rig with lights. Not the best quality tho. The front intake and top fans are 140mm xigmateks with white leds.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stormblitz* 
Here are are some pics of my rig with lights. Not the best quality tho. The front intake and top fans are 140mm xigmateks with white leds.

I would love to see the front in a picture with those white fans.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let it be known to All Scouts
That Bradey has received
The Marine Achievement metal
For Lan Partying above and beyond
The Call of Duty.
This is a personal and possibly a regional
Record at least for the most distance
Traveled by a Gamer with his PC in Hand.*










Quote:

i just carried my case for 1.5km
it was fun


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Let it be known to All Scouts
That Bradey has received
The Marine Achievement metal
For Lan Partying above and beyond
The Call of Duty.
This is a personal and possibly a regional
Record at least for the most distance
Traveled by a Gamer with his PC in Hand.*


HE'S NO TRUE GAMER! We're too lazy we'd never do something like that


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Let it be known to All Scouts
That Bradey has received
The Marine Achievement metal
For Lan Partying above and beyond
The Call of Duty.
This is a personal and possibly a regional
Record at least for the most distance
Traveled by a Gamer with his PC in Hand.*












Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
HE'S NO TRUE GAMER! We're too lazy we'd never do something like that

that is the main reason i got this case,








so i can carry my pc to friends houses, then stay up all night playing games
see i don't have a car.


----------



## PathogenX

Thanks for the pic enigma


----------



## Stormblitz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I would love to see the front in a picture with those white fans.

Here are a few pics of the front intake fan. The fan blades are transparent blue, so the white leds produce a nice effect. Bad thing is you cant really see through the front mesh with the filter.


----------



## Enigma8750

Those look great man.. Thanks for posting.. I love it.. I cant wait to see the finished result.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


that is the main reason i got this case,








so i can carry my pc to friends houses, then stay up all night playing games
see i don't have a car.










Hey I love it .. Walkabout with a purpose.


----------



## dkev

Sadly, I have temporarily decommissioned my Scout. I have an Antec P180 mini with a H50 cooling system. System temps are a few degrees warmer but not much. But my CPU temps dropped drastically. Only 6c rise over ambient under full load. And its quiet. I will do a refit to the Scout. Replace the window that currently has a blow hole to one that does not, and hang on to it for a rainy day. That is all.


----------



## Enigma8750

Keep in touch with us and let us see your new build..


----------



## Butmuncher

A few more pics for the dribblers








No dvd's ect here , why waste good airflow space







.
Things i've done.

Antec spot cool blowing onto my dolby digital live card, allso blows air out the back of pci slots.

Swapped 140mm top fan for 120mm red zalman fan.

140mm top fan now lives in the front of pc where the dvd-roms ect go.


----------



## Butmuncher

and another 1 and 1 of my mans size tv, its the only display in my single mans bacholer pad and its a 720p-er with a brand new bulb that cost Â£150 day yesterday, lol it was murder using a 12" display for a whole day hehehehe.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
It is a Module that takes up three 5 1/4 drive spaces at the bottom and holds 4 hard drives.



















Thanks for that. Never seen one befor.


----------



## Enigma8750

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*










*TO ALL OF MY WONDERFUL TROOPS
From the CMSSC

MUCH LOVE TO YA*

Butmuncher: I hope you don't mind me using your Diaramma.. I love it dearly.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*

*TO ALL OF MY WONDERFUL TROOPS
From the CMSSC

MUCH LOVE TO YA*

Butmuncher: I hope you don't mind me using your Diaramma.. I love it dearly.









Merry Christmas E and you other folks


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*










*TO ALL OF MY WONDERFUL TROOPS
From the CMSSC

MUCH LOVE TO YA*

Butmuncher: I hope you don't mind me using your Diaramma.. I love it dearly.









Wow thanks dude and well spotted, blame the mrs








And here's my MERRY XMAS to you all, hope you all have a merry old time


----------



## jvolkman

A few times now I've touched the metal on the ports on top of the case (USB, audio) and delivered a static shock, which reset the computer. Has anyone experienced this? Is there anything I can do to dissipate any voltage spikes that those ports recieve?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jvolkman* 
A few times now I've touched the metal on the ports on top of the case (USB, audio) and delivered a static shock, which reset the computer. Has anyone experienced this? Is there anything I can do to dissipate any voltage spikes that those ports recieve?

One or two people here had had that problem before, afaik there is nothing you can do to reherse ESD damage


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
One or two people here had had that problem before, afaik there is nothing you can do to reherse ESD damage

Happened once to me, reset after pushin the light switch, strange


----------



## Butmuncher

I need some sleep!

I was seriously thinking of getting 3 140mm xigmatek but my wallet was'nt wanting to open and my eyes was forcing me to look at what i jhave right now that costs no money, all i want for xmas is pc fans with red lights but its just not worth the cash, at the mo anyway so lets make do with what we hae today.

So off came the top zalman 120mm fan and bang it goes into my nh-d14.

The 140mm noctua fan now lives in the top.

Spare 120mm noctua fan







, i will find a home.

Argh bugger it just ordered the xigmatek which i'll swapout with the front 140mm that was originally the stock case top fan.

Test reveal about a 2-3c rise in temps for both idle and load using just the single zalman on the nh-d14


----------



## Enigma8750

Butmuncher: Is that you in the Big Sand Box of Afganistan. If so may God watch over you and keep you from all harm and stray projectiles. In the Holy Name of Jesus I pray. Amen.

Much love to all my Troops. I mean that. You guys have been so good to me that I cannot believe how many people have visited this thread. God Bless All.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jvolkman*


A few times now I've touched the metal on the ports on top of the case (USB, audio) and delivered a static shock, which reset the computer. Has anyone experienced this? Is there anything I can do to dissipate any voltage spikes that those ports recieve?


One thing you may want to check. Is the Motherboard properly grounded to the Case. Some of the Retention Screws for holding down the Motherboard are sometimes very small headed. And adding a bigger headed screw on the Motherboard might make that go away for good. It definately sounds like a grounding problem.


----------



## Therapy?

Hey guys!

I've been following this thread for a while because I'm going to build me a new PC and I found the CM Scout so badass I want it!! The only bad thing about this case is that it doesn't fit a HD 5870 in its normal setup.

No biggie though as I'll then take a 5850 crossfire setup. Though the 5800 series are a bit tough to get down here in the Netherlands, so I'll be buying my stuff after christmas somewhere around late January.

This is what I'm planning to buy:

Cooler Master Scout (DUH)
MSI P55-GD65 motherboard
Intel Core i5 750
2x Club3D HD 5850 1GB
Corsair HX620W
Kingston SSDNow V-Series SATA2 2.5 (Desktop bundle) 40GB
Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ, 1TB
Thermaltake SpinQ VT processor cooler

I don't know what memory modules to take yet though although I do know its gonna be 4GB dual channel... should I go for 1600 mhz or is 1333 enough? And what latency do I want? Wat voltages 'n stuff? I don't know alot of these things as I'm not much of an overclocker (yet) so any advise would be welcome.

Also check out this lil' baby it looks so awesome, I can't wait to put it in my case and show it to you guys!!



















Anyways hoping to become a part of this group soon


----------



## hybridfury

Just built a new system last night and purchased this case to go along with it. I must say this case is simply awesome! I would really like to put 2 120mm fans in the side panel, but I'm having trouble finding what I want. I see the part number for the fans on the first page of this thread, but they appear to be black on CM's website. Is there anywhere to get the clear fans like the one's that came with the case? Sorry if it's been mentioned already, but this thread is really long lol.


----------



## Butmuncher

I'm sure somebody will pop up with the info u need







.

Theres a storm brewing somewhere and it's coming your way.
Be warned, the storm comes tommorow!!
If all goes to plan you'll see something amazing, if not, oh well i'll live with egg on my face, i'll give you a hint, 140mm fans white-red-white
Lol god bless the postmen of this world








Butmuncher calling for air support, please drop a supply crate at my door


----------



## imh073p

Ya i love getting stuff in the mail..., i just got my roland td-20 electric drumset yesterday in the mail. I'll be posting some pics pretty soon of another one of my scout builds and im waiting on the parts in mail lol.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ya i love getting stuff in the mail..., i just got my roland td-20 electric drumset yesterday in the mail. I'll be posting some pics pretty soon of another one of my scout builds and im waiting on the parts in mail lol.

Yeah man i love shakin the hand of the postman when he brings me goodies, i am like alittle kid when it comes to goodies in the post.
Wel well well what have i done hehehehe


----------



## Enigma8750

I already know My UPS Driver's name by heart and he knows me really good. He always says... youre doing a new project again huh.. and i say... Yea... How did you guess. LOL

Anyway please vote for the mod of the month this month... I am running..

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ll-now-up.html


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Yeah man i love shakin the hand of the postman when he brings me goodies, i am like alittle kid when it comes to goodies in the post.
Wel well well what have i done hehehehe


 Mac truck?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Hey guys!

I've been following this thread for a while because I'm going to build me a new PC and I found the CM Scout so badass I want it!! The only bad thing about this case is that it doesn't fit a HD 5870 in its normal setup.

No biggie though as I'll then take a 5850 crossfire setup. Though the 5800 series are a bit tough to get down here in the Netherlands, so I'll be buying my stuff after christmas somewhere around late January.

This is what I'm planning to buy:

Cooler Master Scout (DUH)
MSI P55-GD65 motherboard
Intel Core i5 750
2x Club3D HD 5850 1GB
Corsair HX620W
Kingston SSDNow V-Series SATA2 2.5 (Desktop bundle) 40GB
Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ, 1TB
Thermaltake SpinQ VT processor cooler

I don't know what memory modules to take yet though although I do know its gonna be 4GB dual channel... should I go for 1600 mhz or is 1333 enough? And what latency do I want? Wat voltages 'n stuff? I don't know alot of these things as I'm not much of an overclocker (yet) so any advise would be welcome.

Also check out this lil' baby it looks so awesome, I can't wait to put it in my case and show it to you guys!!



















Anyways hoping to become a part of this group soon










*Model*
*Brand *MSI
*Model* P55-GD65
*Supported CPU
CPU Socket Type* LGA 1156
*CPU Type Core i7 (LGA1156)/i5 (LGA1156)
Chipsets*
*North Bridge *Intel P55

*Memory*
*Number of Memory Slots* 4Ã-240pin
*Memory Standard DDR3 2133 (OC)/2000 (OC)/1800 (OC)/1600 (OC)/1333/1066*
Maximum Memory Supported 16GB
Channel Supported Dual Channel
Expansion Slots
PCI Express 2.0 x16 2
PCI Express x4 1
PCI Express x1 2
PCI Slots 2
Storage Devices
PATA 1 x ATA133 2 Dev. Max
SATA 3Gb/s 7
SATA RAID 0/1/5/10
Onboard Video
Onboard Video Chipset None
Onboard Audio
Audio Chipset Realtek ALC889
Audio Channels 8 Channels
Onboard LAN
LAN Chipset 2 x Realtek 8111DL
Max LAN Speed Dual 10/100/1000Mbps
Rear Panel Ports
PS/2 2
USB 1.1/2.0 7 x USB 2.0
IEEE 1394 1 x IEEE 1394a
eSATA 1 x eSATA/USB Combo port
S/PDIF Out 1 x Optical, 1 x Coaxial
Audio Ports 6 Ports
Onboard USB
Onboard USB 6 x USB 2.0
Onboard 1394
Onboard 1394 1x 1394a
Physical Spec
Form Factor ATX
Dimensions 12.0" x 9.6"
Power Pin 24 Pin
Features
Features Support ATI CrossFireX & NVIDIA SLI Technology
Packaging
Package Contents P55-GD65
SATA & PATA HDD Cable
SATA Power Convert Cord
SLI & CrossFire Cable
Driver CD and Manual
Memory Recommendations.. 7 7 7 24 These are the numbers. Think of these numbers as cycles per Thread. 7 Cyl... Then 7 Cyl... Then 7 Cyl... Then 24 Cyl.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227478

if you have 9-9-9-24 There are more cycles that have to process for each thread. So the lower your numbers the faster the ram will work even at that speed. Like 1333 Mhz. 7-7-7-20 will be faster than `1333Mhz 9-9-9-27

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835242001
This CPU cooler will work alot better.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Mac truck?


MMMmmmm there sexy machines for real


----------



## photonmoo

Just a little update from my side, I havn't been on much lately





















and havn't done too much modding on the scout.

Have done some tweaks here and there...

I've been having endless problems with postage of purchased goods and what not, it's never ending. I ordered a few things a month ago, and they still havn't arrived, and it was purchased within Australia, oh well





















, but that's another story.

Here's my Scout as it is currently. I'm happy how it's turned out, I'm just waiting on the reservoir, and I'm contemplating whether I should get a different waterblock, but I can't be fussed, the current one is doing it's job.




























I picked up everything (The watercooling goodies) for $60, and used some of the old parts I had and got one or two extra goodies. The res is another $39, so in total it's set me back about a $100, that's awesome I think!
















I've tried to keep the cable management as tidy as possible, and will finish everything up once I've got all the desired components.


----------



## rfjunkie

I have been doing a little bit of messing around with my Nikon camera and adding a led strip in the top of my Scout case... Here are a couple of pictures...Seems like the new Nikon that I picked up, sees every little bit of dust that might be in the case thought... Might be the red lighting too. Not sure.... Sill trying to figure out what I'm going to do with this build... I guess its going to be a back up rig for now.


----------



## Mveronikas

I am very new to the site, and am learning something new everytime I click to the next page. I own a new Asus Rampage Formula. I have it sitting on my bench getting it all together before I put it into my case.

I am having one issue though. When I go to power it up from the mobo itself, The board starts up and than it stops, then after about 5 sections, it starts back up again. Cooling isn't the problem. I am running a Pentium 4 @3.6 gigahertz. I was told that the chip would work with mobo. Same form factor and all.

If ANYONE can help! I'd be totally Stolked...

Maddy









Specs:

Model 
Brand ASUS 
Model RAMPAGE FORMULA 
Supported CPU 
CPU Socket Type LGA 775 
CPU Type Core 2 Quad / Core 2 Extreme / Core 2 Duo 
FSB 1600/1333MHz 
Chipsets 
North Bridge Intel X48 
South Bridge Intel ICH9R 
Memory 
Number of Memory Slots 4Ã-240pin 
Memory Standard DDR2 1200(OC)/1066/800 
Maximum Memory Supported 8GB 
Channel Supported Dual Channel 
Expansion Slots 
PCI Express 2.0 x16 2 
PCI Express x1 2 
PCI Slots 2 
Storage Devices 
PATA 1 x ATA100 2 Dev. Max 
SATA 3Gb/s 6 
Onboard Video 
Onboard Video Chipset None 
Onboard Audio 
Audio Channels 8 Channels 
Onboard LAN 
Max LAN Speed Dual 10/100/1000Mbps 
Rear Panel Ports 
PS/2 1 
USB 1.1/2.0 6 x USB 2.0 
IEEE 1394 1 x IEEE 1394a 
S/PDIF Out 1 x Optical, 1 x Coaxial 
Audio Ports 6 Ports 
Onboard USB 
Onboard USB 6 x USB 2.0 
Physical Spec 
Form Factor ATX 
Windows Vista Certified for Windows Vista 
Power Pin 24 Pin 
Features 
Features Pin Fin Thermal Module: Perfect Heat-exchange Surface
CPU Level Up: A simple click for instant upgrade!
SupremeFX II: Listen with Absolute HD
ASUS EPU (Energy Processing Unit) 
Extreme Tweaker 
ASUS AI Gear 3
AI Overclocking (intelligent CPU frequency tuner)
COP EX (Component Overheat Protection - EX)
Voltiminder LED 
ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall) 
Packaging 
Package Contents RAMPAGE FORMULA
Driver Disk
User Manual
Rear I/O Panel Shield
IDE/PATA Cable
FDD Cable
SATA Cable
4-pin to SATA Power Cable
Game Disk
USB & IEEE 1394 Bracket
Optional Fan
ASUS Q-Connector Kit
Display Panel
SupermeFX II


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Model*
*Brand* MSI
*Model* P55-GD65
*Supported CPU
CPU Socket Type* LGA 1156
*CPU Type Core i7 (LGA1156)/i5 (LGA1156)
Chipsets*
*North Bridge* Intel P55

*Memory*
*Number of Memory Slots* 4Ã-240pin
*Memory Standard DDR3 2133 (OC)/2000 (OC)/1800 (OC)/1600 (OC)/1333/1066*
Maximum Memory Supported 16GB
Channel Supported Dual Channel
Expansion Slots
PCI Express 2.0 x16 2
PCI Express x4 1
PCI Express x1 2
PCI Slots 2
Storage Devices
PATA 1 x ATA133 2 Dev. Max
SATA 3Gb/s 7
SATA RAID 0/1/5/10
Onboard Video
Onboard Video Chipset None
Onboard Audio
Audio Chipset Realtek ALC889
Audio Channels 8 Channels
Onboard LAN
LAN Chipset 2 x Realtek 8111DL
Max LAN Speed Dual 10/100/1000Mbps
Rear Panel Ports
PS/2 2
USB 1.1/2.0 7 x USB 2.0
IEEE 1394 1 x IEEE 1394a
eSATA 1 x eSATA/USB Combo port
S/PDIF Out 1 x Optical, 1 x Coaxial
Audio Ports 6 Ports
Onboard USB
Onboard USB 6 x USB 2.0
Onboard 1394
Onboard 1394 1x 1394a
Physical Spec
Form Factor ATX
Dimensions 12.0" x 9.6"
Power Pin 24 Pin
Features
Features Support ATI CrossFireX & NVIDIA SLI Technology
Packaging
Package Contents P55-GD65
SATA & PATA HDD Cable
SATA Power Convert Cord
SLI & CrossFire Cable
Driver CD and Manual

Memory Recommendations.. 7 7 7 24 These are the numbers. Think of these numbers as cycles per Thread. 7 Cyl... Then 7 Cyl... Then 7 Cyl... Then 24 Cyl.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227478

if you have 9-9-9-24 There are more cycles that have to process for each thread. So the lower your numbers the faster the ram will work even at that speed. Like 1333 Mhz. 7-7-7-20 will be faster than `1333Mhz 9-9-9-27

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835242001
This CPU cooler will work alot better.

Well you gotta remember that the 1156 boards got the RAM way closer to the CPU socket, so im not even sure if the prolimatech wil fit even with low sticks of ram (since i got the p55-gd65 myself, it wil work if you only use 2 sticks of ram and put them in the right ram sockets of the channels, that may hinder youre upgrades later so it becomes a matter of need/priorities on what to do.

I havent had time to see how much or what ram he is gonna buy so i cant say anything if it wil fit or not, but if youre going for 4 sticks of ram its better imo to go for the H50, youre 100% sure it will fit with the ram and its a great heatsink.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiliii* 
Well you gotta remember that the 1156 boards got the RAM way closer to the CPU socket, so im not even sure if the prolimatech wil fit even with low sticks of ram (since i got the p55-gd65 myself, it wil work if you only use 2 sticks of ram and put them in the right ram sockets of the channels, that may hinder youre upgrades later so it becomes a matter of need/priorities on what to do.

I havent had time to see how much or what ram he is gonna buy so i cant say anything if it wil fit or not, but if youre going for 4 sticks of ram its better imo to go for the H50, youre 100% sure it will fit with the ram and its a great heatsink.

Well that tyranisaurus Rex that he picked out may not fit the case. I saw one at best buy the other day and it looked a foot tall in the package. Maybe the corsair H-50 would be a better idea for him.


----------



## Xiliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Well that tyranisaurus Rex that he picked out may not fit the case. I saw one at best buy the other day and it looked a foot tall in the package. Maybe the corsair H-50 would be a better idea for him.

Never seen that one before so i cant say **** ^^ But the H50 is so nice since its "so small"


----------



## Butmuncher

I have been doing a little bit of messing around with my Nikon camera and adding a led strip in the top of my Scout case... Here are a couple of pictures...Seems like the new Nikon that I picked up, sees every little bit of dust that might be in the case thought... Might be the red lighting too. Not sure.... Sill trying to figure out what I'm going to do with this build... I guess its going to be a back up rig for now.[/quote]

MMMmmmmMMM drool, i like shiny things, that looks very nice dude.
Hmmm what ever happened to my pc last night, lol must of been sleep moddin.
i put a xmas tree in the case


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Model*

Memory Recommendations.. 7 7 7 24 These are the numbers. Think of these numbers as cycles per Thread. 7 Cyl... Then 7 Cyl... Then 7 Cyl... Then 24 Cyl.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227478

if you have 9-9-9-24 There are more cycles that have to process for each thread. So the lower your numbers the faster the ram will work even at that speed. Like 1333 Mhz. 7-7-7-20 will be faster than `1333Mhz 9-9-9-27

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835242001
This CPU cooler will work alot better.
​
​
​
Thanks for the recommendations







I'll look for some good memory now. Though I've looked into some reviews of your OCZ memory and they don't look so good. One in particular had problems using this with the motherboard I'll be ordering. I'll go look for more reliable cas 7 memory though. Also, I'll stick to my current cooler as it looks far more badass


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:

Post By Butmuncher:[MMMmmmmMMM drool, i like shiny things, that looks very nice dude. Hmmm what ever happened to my pc last night, lol must of been sleep moddin. i put a xmas tree in the case
LoL DUDE... Hey Butmuncher, Enigma8750; asked a couple post back, if that was you
in the sand dunes in Afgan. Well If so brother, First-off , "Thank You".... and Sec., Lets get your ass back home to us brother... Keep head down and eye's out.....


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


LoL DUDE... Hey Butmuncher, Enigma8750; asked a couple post back, if that was you 
in the sand dunes in Afgan. Well If so brother, First-off , "Thank You".... and Sec., Lets get your ass back home to us brother... Keep head down and eye's out.....


Lol i just checked, now where did that post goto as i remember typing it in, must of got side tracked halway through.
No that is'nt me in the picture, god bless his socks who ever he is and lets hope he's at home with family this year.
It was a picture i found off google pictures, thought it was a fitting xmas card to you all








well well well omg what have i made my case into, by the looks of it theres a storm inside my case, temps have reduced drasticly in both idle and load.

Ripping out the top drive bays and adding 3 140mm fans has blown my case wide apart, just gotta get a led 140mm for the top and a led exaust fan sometime over the next month as i've treated myself way too much this last few weeks.
I'll bob some pics up soon so you can dribble down your tops.
lol just stressed tested and i'm about 2-3c cooler on full load at my max stable oc of 3800


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Just a little update from my side, I havn't been on much lately





















and havn't done too much modding on the scout.

Have done some tweaks here and there...

I've been having endless problems with postage of purchased goods and what not, it's never ending. I ordered a few things a month ago, and they still havn't arrived, and it was purchased within Australia, oh well





















, but that's another story.

Here's my Scout as it is currently. I'm happy how it's turned out, I'm just waiting on the reservoir, and I'm contemplating whether I should get a different waterblock, but I can't be fussed, the current one is doing it's job.

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/100_0441.jpg
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/100_0442.jpg
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/DSC00412.jpg

I picked up everything (The watercooling goodies) for $60, and used some of the old parts I had and got one or two extra goodies. The res is another $39, so in total it's set me back about a $100, that's awesome I think!
















I've tried to keep the cable management as tidy as possible, and will finish everything up once I've got all the desired components.


now that's a very nice price :O:O


----------



## Butmuncher

Well heres the finished product, i finished, i stressed then i slept cos i was pooped after being awake all night.
Just a few more things left todo, 24pin extension cable should be here tomoz so that'll be abit better placement of the mobo 24pin.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wowsersss......


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wowsersss......


Lol thats 1 i have'nt heard in awhile, so do you like??


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Lol thats 1 i have'nt heard in awhile, so do you like??


Yea... Im old and that was the first thing that came to my mind. Are you going to have external drives in this .. I mean mainly for DVD Drive or maybe you could extend the bottom of the case to include maybe two drives bays and 4 hdd units.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Everyone please remember to Vote for your favorite mod of the month. The link is in my Sig Panel.*


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yea... Im old and that was the first thing that came to my mind. Are you going to have external drives in this .. I mean mainly for DVD Drive or maybe you could extend the bottom of the case to include maybe two drives bays and 4 hdd units.

Yeah i'm having external drives, just keeping my eye out for a usb external enclosure for my internal dvd-rom then ill be fine unless the odd problem pops up then its just a quick plugin of the ide cable, no worries really.
I've got positive pressure so i'm looking for something extra to add to the front panel or where-abouts to help block the dust .......
Was thinking of using a cut to length 1 piece dust filter material , just gonna go look for some now







.
Lol @ ur old, tyranasourous rex?


----------



## Bradey

somebody has said our case sux.














LETS GET THEM


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 

somebody has said our case sux.














LETS GET THEM

















LOl yes lets scout them out , honestly whats there case?
I konw my case is awsome aswell as many others in this thread that are even more awsome.
I do see awsome threads about other awsome cases but i have my case and lets face it my case is better than theres hehe


----------



## Butmuncher

Get your dribble bibs ready, theres life in my box......coming later today...... Think of sheep and pigs or cows lol


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


LOl yes lets scout them out , honestly whats there case?
I konw my case is awsome aswell as many others in this thread that are even more awsome.
I do see awsome threads about other awsome cases but i have my case and lets face it my case is better than theres hehe


After seeing these posts about the scout case "sucking", got me to thinking about which of the cases that I have that I like the best....

Well my Scout is the newest one that I picked up....But..............

Here is the way I'm going to rate the ones that I have, That I have built something in. (That means my ACTS 840 won't count.)









Listed from worst to best... (Like Letterman's top 10)

Worst I have is my Lian Li PC-Q07 Mini ITX case. (No air flow, have to remove PSU to work on it.)

Next is my Antec Sonata III. (Poor cable mgmt. and cramped. Largest GPU I can fit with the extra fan inside for intake is a 8800GTS)

Then there is my Cooler Master Elite 334 that I Modded. (Poor cable mgmt, hard drive cage placement.)

Then my CM590.... (Hard drive cage sucks, no reset button)

Then the Scout that I just finished up with. (The tool less 5-1/4 bays could have been better designed and larger heads on the motherboard screws.)

My favorite case to work in, that I have a build in is my CM-690...But I use the build that's in my 590 the most for every day stuff... No clue why.. To lazy to pull out my storage drives and toss them in one of the other builds I guess.

I guess what I'm trying to get at, is that everyone has there favorite cases and everyone has the right to an opinion on what is the best in there mind.

I do like my Scout case, But I'm sure there are betters out there. But none that have the handle like the Scout does. Another plus on the Scout is the hard drive cage. I usually fill all my drive bays up with storage on the computers that I use the most and the way the drives install on the Scout is great.. I think I even like it better than the ACTS 840 and the HAF...Dont forget the black interior! That is a plus too.

Is that enough rambling? Sorry if I rambled too much. It's just that I've been working with so many different cases in the last year and after seeing the post that I quoted I started thinking about which one of the cases that I have that I have built something in, is my favorite.... (Kinda wish I had something in my ACTS 840.)


----------



## Butmuncher

Thats it all finished, i scrapped the sheep and cows and went for a single 3 headed dragon, considering i've a dragon setup i think i'm gonna keep my eye out fopr a very nice special small dragon to live in my wonderfull case.
High res pics will be up later, god bless the mrs dad for lending me his camera.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


I have been doing a little bit of messing around with my Nikon camera and adding a led strip in the top of my Scout case... Here are a couple of pictures...Seems like the new Nikon that I picked up, sees every little bit of dust that might be in the case thought... Might be the red lighting too. Not sure.... Sill trying to figure out what I'm going to do with this build... I guess its going to be a back up rig for now.


Love the slipknot sticker is that on the scout? 
where did you get it?


----------



## dkev

Ok so I got this Antec 180 mini case. It's a great case, but it is not a gaming case. While the H50 does a fantastic job keeping my cpu cool, system cooling pretty much sucks. When I game the system temp jumps to around 32c. Never had that problem with the scout. But I really love the Big Boy 200mm fan. It's very well made, and moves a ton of air. So I'm thinking of cutting a new window in the Scout and put the 200mm fan in the window. Cutting the blow hole for it will not be easy. It's not like I can just use a hole saw. But anyway, I want to find some better 140mm fans. I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations? I'm also going to make some other minor changes. Cutting away fan grills and such. Maybe cut a blow hole in the floor. Although I don't know if that will be much of a benefit.

*edit* Looks like the Yate Loons are going to be the best.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Ok so I got this Antec 180 mini case. It's a great case, but it is not a gaming case. While the H50 does a fantastic job keeping my cpu cool, system cooling pretty much sucks. When I game the system temp jumps to around 32c. Never had that problem with the scout. But I really love the Big Boy 200mm fan. It's very well made, and moves a ton of air. So I'm thinking of cutting a new window in the Scout and put the 200mm fan in the window. Cutting the blow hole for it will not be easy. It's not like I can just use a hole saw. But anyway, I want to find some better 140mm fans. I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations? I'm also going to make some other minor changes. Cutting away fan grills and such. Maybe cut a blow hole in the floor. Although I don't know if that will be much of a benefit.

*edit* Looks like the Yate Loons are going to be the best.


What fans do you have now?

Cause well, the Xigmatek 140 mm are good ones.


----------



## dkev

Well I got a bunch for R4 120's. As far as the 140's there the stock CM's. I'm going to get away from the LED fans.


----------



## Enigma8750

Check these guys for fans.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...232aa7642c973c


----------



## K10

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...ever-pics.html


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Love the slipknot sticker is that on the scout?
where did you get it?

Nope, thats on my Elite 334.


----------



## BrendonB

Hi, will the Cooler Master Hyper N620 fit in this awesome case?
Also I am using p55A-UD3R MOBO, will there be issues with RAM clearance?
Thanks


----------



## Enigma8750

*Everyone please remember to Vote for your favorite mod of the month. The link is in my Sig Panel.*


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrendonB* 
Hi, will the Cooler Master Hyper N620 fit in this awesome case?
Also I am using p55A-UD3R MOBO, will there be issues with RAM clearance?
Thanks

On the Cooler Master site they show it installed in a CM-690 case. I'm thinking it will fit as long as you don't have a fan installed on your side panel in the top position... And it looks like it will clear the ram... Check out the pictures on the There site. N620 @ Cooler Master

Here is a review on it too...


YouTube- Cooler Master Hyper N620 - CPU Cooler


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:

Originally Posted by:rfjunkie; On the Cooler Master site they show it installed in a CM-690 case. I'm thinking it will fit as long as you don't have a fan installed on your side panel in the top position...
I have the N520 in my Scout case w/ both side-panel fans in and on. Top fan does only
clear the tips of the heat-pips by about 7-12mm. That N620 is a Nice Dual-Fan HeatSink. Leaves no dead air space. Anywho, I agree, I don't think you can have a fan in that top area w/ that N620in a Scout, but maybe you just might get it from that CM-690. . good Luck.


----------



## stvptrsn

Ok, I did a quick search and didn't see this so forgive me if this is a repost.

While messing around with plans for taking cable cleanup to the next level on my case I discovered a neat little feature of the front drive bay break out covers. It seems CM made them able to be reinstalled once popped out. You have to tap the screw holes to 6-32 though since they're just a blank hole right now.

That's easy to see, what's really cool is the vent holes in the covers just happen to line up perfectly with the mounting holes in a 120mm fan. A little too perfectly to be coincidence.

A picture is worth a thousand words...


----------



## hybridfury

So I bought 2 120mm clear Antec Red LED fans today for my side panel, however my Thermaltake toughpower 650W PSU seems to be blocking me from putting in the lower fan. Anyone else had this problem? Any solutions or recommendations?


----------



## BrendonB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
I have the N520 in my Scout case w/ both side-panel fans in and on. Top fan does only
clear the tips of the heat-pips by about 7-12mm. That N620 is a Nice Dual-Fan HeatSink. Leaves no dead air space. Anywho, I agree, I don't think you can have a fan in that top area w/ that N620in a Scout, but maybe you just might get it from that CM-690. . good Luck.
[/IMG]

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Enigma8750

rfjunkie's: Daily Driver is my pick for
Build of the week..
Love the emblem on the side.


----------



## GAMERIG

ones of CMSSC,

I actually am behind the news and Perhaps you guys already know this or not..

But I am very surprise and don't know that WAL Mart selling the Cooler Master Storm Scout Ultimate Gaming, there you go..


----------



## Edgarejc

Add me plz!









I've had my case for bout half a year now and am lovin it!

(With flash)
















(without)








with my new H50


----------



## Butmuncher

somes nice cases goin on here, i love lights


----------



## Butmuncher

Feast your eyes lol


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
Feast your eyes lol

D0000d there's a hydra in ur case man!


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
D0000d there's a hydra in ur case man!










Yeah i know







.
It was nearly green felt, a chicken a pig and a goat but i changed my mind at the last mo, phew thank god.


----------



## hybridfury

How are your guy's PSU's not getting in the way for the lower 120mm side panel fan? I can't get my case to close with one in that position.


----------



## Butmuncher

by the looks of it i have about 5mm of clearence between my fan and the psu, i gues your psu is wider than mine?


----------



## hybridfury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


by the looks of it i have about 5mm of clearence between my fan and the psu, i gues your psu is wider than mine?


Guess I will be getting a different PSU then, sucks.


----------



## Enigma8750

The three headed dragon.. Don't be giving ATI any Ideas on Dragon themes.. They will run it.. LOL Great work BM


----------



## Enigma8750

*Everyone please remember to Vote for your favorite mod of the month. The link is in my Sig Panel.*


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











The three headed dragon.. Don't be giving ATI any Ideas on Dragon themes.. They will run it.. LOL Great work BM


Thanks dude, i'm keeping my eye out for a single headed crystal dragon of some type on ebay or in the charity shops, i think with a real red neon in there a crystal dragon would look aswome as i seem to have a shelf that needs filling.


----------



## Enigma8750

I will see what I can come up with on this side of the planet. We will work out the arrangements later if I find it..


----------



## Butmuncher

Thanks for the offer, wonder if it would turn to diamonds in transit, lol i can only wish


----------



## Enigma8750

What's New With Cooler Master?

The New 690 II. That's whats up.

Heres a look at this new case.

I love the plug and play hard drive dock in the top.
That is Super Cool









http://www.techpowerup.com/110813/Co..._Detailed.html


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


What's New With Cooler Master?

The New 690 II. That's whats up. 
Heres a look at this new case. 
I love the plug and play hard drive dock in the top.
That is Super Cool 








http://www.techpowerup.com/110813/Co..._Detailed.html


I want a new case to play with, it will be either this new 690 or the LIAN LI PC-B25F.


----------



## stvptrsn

Yeah, I'll be ditching the Scout for the RC-692(?) when it comes out. Check out this site. Lots of informative pictures.

http://www.caseandcooling.fr/boitier...-prix-officiel

I finally see how they fit a large radiator on the bottom without increasing the case size: They made half the hard drive cage removable! Nice!

Also looks like they'll have a cover for the esata bay, I was a little worried about dust after seeing the initial pictures.

And I love the little stylish bits they did to the mesh on the top rear and front bottom. Looks nice compared to just flat.

And according to that site it will start at about 90 euros. We'll see how that translates to us.

Steve


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## PathogenX

Why cant the scout be like that


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Why cant the scout be like that


Give it time, the 690 has been out for a while now, maybe next year there will be a Storm II


----------



## kev_b

The number 1 feature about the Scout that I love that not many cases has is how deep the 5.25 bays are, with out it there would have been no way I could put a cover over mine on my second build.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

What's New With Cooler Master?

The New 690 II. That's whats up.

Heres a look at this new case.

I love the plug and play hard drive dock in the top.
That is Super Cool










http://www.techpowerup.com/110813/Co..._Detailed.html


Check these out:

http://translate.google.com/translat...-prix-officiel

http://www.caseandcooling.fr/boitier...690-2-advanced

I can't see anything to mod in it...


----------



## Edgarejc

I think i mite buy the RC-692, only to see if i can
fit the motherboard tray into the scout one







,
i love my scout and once you close the RC-692
i cant see inside it X(..


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Check these out:

http://translate.google.com/translat...-prix-officiel

http://www.caseandcooling.fr/boitier...690-2-advanced

I can't see anything to mod in it...


You must be lacking imagination K-10.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

What's New With Cooler Master?

The New 690 II. That's whats up.

Heres a look at this new case.

I love the plug and play hard drive dock in the top.
That is Super Cool










http://www.techpowerup.com/110813/Co..._Detailed.html

The only thing I like on that case is the interior..


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgarejc*


I think i mite buy the RC-692, only to see if i can
fit the motherboard tray into the scout one







,
i love my scout and once you close the RC-692
i cant see inside it X(..


Can always add a window kit to it from crazypc.com...


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


You must be lacking imagination K-10.










Well I can see things to mod just not mods that NEED to be done.


----------



## dkev

Completed the mods on my Scout. I now have a 200mm Antec Big Boy sitting in my window. Cut away all the steel mesh to improve air flow and reduce noise.
I am only running 2 intakes. The bottom 140 and the 200. Got rid of the 120 in the 5.25 bay. My cpu temps are up a bit. Not sure why. I had to change the tim when I transferred everything back into the case. Using Artic Silver 3. System temps are 4c over ambient and cpu temp is 8c over ambient idle. Running push pull set up on the H50. Maybe the tim needs time to set?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Completed the mods on my Scout. I now have a 200mm Antec Big Boy sitting in my window. Cut away all the steel mesh to improve air flow and reduce noise.
I am only running 2 intakes. The bottom 140 and the 200. Got rid of the 120 in the 5.25 bay. My cpu temps are up a bit. Not sure why. I had to change the tim when I transferred everything back into the case. Using Artic Silver 3. System temps are 4c over ambient and cpu temp is 8c over ambient idle. Running push pull set up on the H50. Maybe the tim needs time to set?

I would check and see what kind of pressure your getting on the radiator. Maybe if your side fan is a puller then It may be creating a little vacuum action. That could be the reason that your ambients are up.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I would check and see what kind of pressure your getting on the radiator. Maybe if your side fan is a puller then It may be creating a little vacuum action. That could be the reason that your ambients are up.

I re seated the water block and ran it with the side panel off. I'm getting good air flow through the rad. I'm not really sure what the issue is. Right now the cpu is at 27c. So it's not horrible. I'm just being nit picky. I'm running way positive static where as in the p180 I was running negative. That's gotta be the reason.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


I re seated the water block and ran it with the side panel off. I'm getting good air flow through the rad. I'm not really sure what the issue is. Right now the cpu is at 27c. So it's not horrible. I'm just being nit picky. I'm running way positive static where as in the p180 I was running negative. That's gotta be the reason.


I think that too. You just made a dramatic environmental change to your system so you have to expect something new.


----------



## BrendonB

Will the Mugen 2 rev B fit on the P55A UD4?
No interference with RAM etc?


----------



## Skylit

hmm.. to mount or not to mount.... I took this out of my other CM case. Funny how its a perfect fit


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Completed the mods on my Scout. I now have a 200mm Antec Big Boy sitting in my window. Cut away all the steel mesh to improve air flow and reduce noise.

Pics or it never happened


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Pics or it never happened










If I can't bring my cpu temps down to where I want them. This may never have happened. I'll just reinstall the original window. I'm going to mount 2 R4's on the rad first to see if that helps.


----------



## dkev

Did just exactly that. CPU temp holding at 27c idle. Oh well, it looked good on paper anyway.


----------



## DotHacker666

I got my case a week ago and i love it.

Quote:


----------



## Enigma8750

*Attention All Scouts...
Please Welcome
DotHacker666...
To the Crew.
Looking forward to your coming attractions.*


----------



## kev_b

Having the CM Scout sucks at times, I am itching to build and mod another case but it will be very costly, normally I would remove parts from 1 PC to another but with the 2 Scouts I have I donâ€™t want to remove a single part because I think they came out so nice.








With the coming of 2010 and newer cpuâ€™s and motherboards and the CM 690II that isnâ€™t out yet I have to wait to decide what to build.
Did I mention just how much I hate waiting? ITS HARD!!


----------



## Enigma8750

I understand Kev B. We will leave this thread to a new General and start a new one .....


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I understand Kev B. We will leave this thread to a new General and start a new one .....


I'm still waiting to see what the new CM 690 looks like (better pictures), I can see potential in that case.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Attention All Scouts... 
Please Welcome 
DotHacker666... 
To the Crew.
Looking forward to your coming attractions.*


Welcome DotHacker666


----------



## dkev

For my friends that have the H50. I solved my cpu temp issue.
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post7969220


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


For my friends that have the H50. I solved my cpu temp issue.
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post7969220


Wow.. Pressure Modding a H-50... When will your genius ever cease... Your incredible. REP UP>>>>>>>PUP>


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow.. Pressure Modding a H-50... When will your genius ever cease... Your incredible. REP UP>>>>>>>PUP>




















I had no idea who this girl was until just now. I am truly getting old.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


I had no idea who this girl was until just now. I am truly getting old.


I guess I'm too young then... who is it?


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


I guess I'm too young then... who is it?










Her name is Boxxy. She did some youtube video that went viral. Some losers with no life hated her so much they hacked her accounts, found out her real name and basically blackmailed her. Told her is she made any more vids they would ruin her life. If I understand everything correctly.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks D..About BOXXY. I am glad that you cleared that up. I didn't know the extent of that story. She was on her way to super stardom I guess. People can be so cruel. Especially to a young girl. that is just hateful.. But personally, I'm a fan. I like her. She reminds me of some one I know here at home. Anyway thanks for telling me the whole scoop on her.

OOkay...

*My Picture of week comes From
ButMuncher
This is projection I know but I
Loved the Idea of such a huge
Screen. Cool pick BM and
REP UP Troop.*


----------



## dkev

Shes kind of the female version of Max Headroom.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Thanks D..About BOXXY. I am glad that you cleared that up. I didn't know the extent of that story. She was on her way to super stardom I guess. People can be so cruel. Especially to a young girl. that is just hateful.. But personally, I'm a fan. I like her. She reminds me of some one I know here at home. Anyway thanks for telling me the whole scoop on her.

OOkay...

*My Picture of week comes From
ButMuncher
This is projection I know but I 
Loved the Idea of such a huge
Screen. Cool pick BM and 
REP UP Troop.*










Thanks kid.
That big screen rules.
I was stuck between a Â£1000 hdtv @50inch or a whoppa for Â£393, wall was free lol, new bulb cost me Â£150 last week as it blew, old bulb gave me 9 months and around 3400/3800 hours, awsome.
Every1 loves coming here, we smoke we drink but most of all we have lots of fun.
Lol first thing a newcomer says is wow wonder what pron is like on that, everytime, hehe the pervs.
Seriously though its the best investment i ever made and i'll never ever in a million years ever go back to little tv's, when it blew last week i was a 12" monitor for 24hours, that was the worst time in my life, the next worse thing was breaking my leg and having to look out the window at the wind in the trees for 3 month, i'm a kite landboarder thats jump as high as houses many times yet i broke my leg from a 1 meter jump/lofting.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


i'm a kite landboarder thats jump as high as houses many times yet i broke my leg from a 1 meter jump/lofting.


That is the way it always happens. You do daredevil stunt and maybe some road rash.. but slip out the door on a piece of ice and 3 day in the hospital.

BTW.. How is Pron on that big screen... LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow.. maxx.... that was a long time ago...

  
 YouTube- MAX HEADROOM COKE COMMERCIAL


----------



## photonmoo

To all my fellow Scouts, I just want to wish you and all your families a Very Merry Christmas! Stay safe over the festive season guys, and let's hope 2010 will be an even greater year. (Hopefully Coolermaster will utilise all our mods and ideas and make a new Scout 2, and send us all one for free










































)

Cheers


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


To all my fellow Scouts, I just want to wish you and all your families a Very Merry Christmas! Stay safe over the festive season guys, and let's hope 2010 will be an even greater year. (Hopefully Coolermaster will utilise all our mods and ideas and make a new Scout 2, and send us all one for free










































)

Cheers


Did I hear somebody say free?!!!!








Merry Christmas to you to photonmoo and to every member of overclock.net.









And a big thanks to Eingma for all the hard work you put into the best club on this forum.


----------



## Enigma8750

Free.. did someone say free.. I do hope they do take us up on our design ideas but I doubt that they will pony over anything to any of us.. Unfortunately. But we still love the case and the people who own one. Merry Christmas to all and to all. Peace on Earth and good will towards Men.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Did I hear somebody say free?!!!!








Merry Christmas to you to photonmoo and to every member of overclock.net.









And a big thanks to Enigma for all the hard work you put into the best club on this forum.









Thanks guys. But in this season of renewal I must confess that I began this club to show off my build after a two time loss on the Mod of the Month. I wanted a thread that was dedicated to my build. But soon I had so many people who loved the case itself that I changed my whole attitude. Instead of it being about me.. I would make it about the case and the people who own one. I love this Club and the people who have come to be friends due to this thread and this wonderful case. I don't know how long this snowball is going to roll but it keeps on rolling. We have exceeded 200,000 hit this week on this thread and while that is not a record by any stretch it does say that people are getting a lot out of this Thread. Praise God and the Season of his Son that gave his life so that we may have life more abundantly.

With much Love.
Enigma.


----------



## gn87berner

MERRY CHRISTMAS,.,.,.,.,. You all ROCK!!! Oh yeah, the eggnog is flowing. REALLY, thanks for this thread,, and of you all that contribute, for the novice like me to give confidence to build their own. peace!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gn87berner* 
MERRY CHRISTMAS,.,.,.,.,. You all ROCK!!! Oh yeah, the eggnog is flowing. REALLY, thanks for this thread,, and of you all that contribute, for the novice like me to give confidence to build their own. peace!

May we inspire a new generation of overclocker's with heart and a vibrant soul that will shine like a new diamond.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Thanks guys. But in this season of renewal I must confess that I began this club to show off my build after a two time loss on the Mod of the Month. I wanted a thread that was dedicated to my build. But soon I had so many people who loved the case itself that I changed my whole attitude. Instead of it being about me.. I would make it about the case and the people who own one. I love this Club and the people who have come to be friends due to this thread and this wonderful case. I don't know how long this snowball is going to roll but it keeps on rolling. We have exceeded 200,000 hit this week on this thread and while that is not a record by any stretch it does say that people are getting a lot out of this Thread. Praise God and the Season of his Son that gave his life so that we may have life more abundantly.

With much Love.
Enigma.






























Amen brother!


----------



## hubwub

I just mounted my Prolimatech Megahalem onto my Bloodrage. I also cleaned up my case. So, I'll be posting pictures sometime tomorrow of how it all turned out.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


I just mounted my Prolimatech Megahalem onto my Bloodrage. I also cleaned up my case. So, I'll be posting pictures sometime tomorrow of how it all turned out.


Music to my ears.

This is the first club i've ever been in and i must say its been awsome, shed loads of hints and tips and lots of help have made this thread awsome-o.

Merry christmas to you all from Butmuncher and i wish you all the best for the coming year.

Thanks Enigma8750 for this great thread, you have maintained it now for quite some time , thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Merry chirstmas everybody, off too celebrate with some relatives now (yes we do it on the 24'th in Sweden)
Thanks for a great thread Enigma, and hope you all have a very pleasant following week


----------



## imh073p

Happy holidays to all, Cheers!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


I just mounted my Prolimatech Megahalem onto my Bloodrage. I also cleaned up my case. So, I'll be posting pictures sometime tomorrow of how it all turned out.


I am really looking forward to your new additions and your new picts.. Merry Christmas to all and to all a great New Year. May it be a sight better than the last.

Hubwub.... post those picts soon. I'm really interested in that huge Megahalem in that case. You're becoming a great builder.


----------



## Enigma8750

ON a Sad note I wanted to tell you of the loss of my Sig Rig.
Hal 940 went down at 1705hrs my time on Tuesday.
She turned off normally at 1330 hrs and died in her sleep.
I have not done anything for her yet and my book is on a Flash Drive
THANK GOD.
Anyway.. HEREs to you HAL940. You were a great Machine.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


ON a Sad note I wanted to tell you of the loss of my Sig Rig.
Hal 940 went down at 1705hrs my time on Tuesday.
She turned off normally at 1330 hrs and died in her sleep.
I have not done anything for her yet and my book is on a Flash Drive
THANK GOD.
Anyway.. HEREs to you HAL940. You were a great Machine.











Thats a bummer dude, god bless the Hal940 









I'll cheer you up abit later when i add a new pic







, got some white filter material and , well you will see, a very effective dust provention method that allso manages to chill the lights so the front of the case looks like it has a ambient glow


----------



## Therapy?

You guys,

Does this case have a grid on the bottom where the power thingy (whats it called







) is placed? Or does it need to me places upside down?


----------



## FerociousWill

Can I join??


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
You guys,

Does this case have a grid on the bottom where the power thingy (whats it called







) is placed? Or does it need to me places upside down?

I don't realy know what you mean but you can mount it With fan up or fan down


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


You guys,

Does this case have a grid on the bottom where the power thingy (whats it called







) is placed? Or does it need to me places upside down?


Yes it does have a metal grill. It is non removable and doesn't have a filter. And yes you can mount it upside down especially if it is the lighted type.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FerociousWill*


Can I join??











Absolutely.... Thanks for asking to be on the roster. I will add you later tonight. Till then Welcome Troop.

Semper Fi.. Do or Die...


----------



## Enigma8750

*I'LL BE BACK....










Merry Christmas Men... Semper Fi... Do or Die.*


----------



## ROM3000

Merry Christmas everyone! I finally got my camera working again. To spread the holiday joy, here are some festive pictures of my scout. Enjoy and your comments are appreciated.


----------



## Enigma8750

Rom3000:

You are such a class Act. The case and system looks great. You have a very nice green light thing going. You just need to run a second Cold Cathode down the back corner of the case to light up the bottom since the Video card kills the light and terminates it at that level. Other than that yours looks absolutely Fabulous.

http://www.veoh.com/collection/camer...299835wB9ZpyZ6


----------



## Butmuncher

Happy crimbo every1, hope you have a nice day, somehow theres a beer and a smoke in my hand all ready, hmm wonder if ill be awake for my 2 seperate dinners today yum yum.
Take care and wish you all the best xxx




























The ambient light looks alot better in real life









Update

FAIL

Temps rose 5c, ill be needing some thinner material i think


----------



## PathogenX

Merry christmas to you all!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Rom3000:

You are such a class Act. The case and system looks great. You have a very nice green light thing going. You just need to run a second Cold Cathode down the back corner of the case to light up the bottom since the Video card kills the light and terminates it at that level. Other than that yours looks absolutely Fabulous.

http://www.veoh.com/collection/camer...299835wB9ZpyZ6


Thanks for the suggestion Enigma. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Enigma8750

Photo Courtesy of ButMuncher


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Merry Christmas to you all Storm Scout's!


----------



## Enigma8750

*I Loved You Before You Were Born!!!!*










*Hey Hey.....It's My Birthday!!!!*


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## BrendonB

Justbought a MSI GD80 for $150 US for my scout.. will post pics soon..
What a steal! (Hopefully its not DOA)


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 










Photo Courtesy of ButMuncher

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! .... I hope Santa was generous!

The Christmas Scout I love it!

and.. Sorry for your loss Enigma








just a minor setback I'm sure


----------



## jorre

hi all...
I plan to paint my scout,
can you give me an idea for the design.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

~Merry Christmas All~










sorry i had to work all day but i figured id make u guys up a lil something... simple and quick! now stop







ing and find the scout.....








I hope u guys all had a great Christmas and i cant wait til 2010!!!!!


----------



## Butmuncher

wowsers lol
I love it im so happy and horny now, that scout looks nice hehehe


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

OH.... and if anyone wants to know, CM Storm Scout on sell on new egg for 69.99!!!! 
Cooler Master Storm Scout


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


OH.... and if anyone wants to know, CM Storm Scout on sell on new egg for 69.99!!!! 
Cooler Master Storm Scout


I think they are trying to catch up to Micro Center's Black Friday sale... That's when I got mine and it was only 59.99.... Still a good deal at 69.99....

I do have to say that my build that I did in my Scout case is one of my favorites to look at.... And work on.

I hate having to go into my "Daily Driver" to work on anything.... I have to much stuff packed into that machine.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

About to get this case in 15mins









Wil ltake sum pics when i get back

Add me


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX-Sunny-XX*


About to get this case in 15mins









Wil ltake sum pics when i get back

Add me










Ho-ho-ho
When you get back, i like the sound of that.
Welcome dude, live long and prosper.


----------



## michaeljr1186

will the mugen 2 work with this case?


----------



## Butmuncher

I believe so


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
wowsers lol
I love it im so happy and horny now, that scout looks nice hehehe

WAIT WHAT! There was a Scout in that pic... didn't notice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
will the mugen 2 work with this case?

It will work yes, but I belive you can't use it with the top sidepanel fan installed, someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Enigma8750

Who's the model. I know you just redid your floors and the tree looks great and the cooler master is just perfect in the picture.. Maybe you should send that to the marketing team at cooler master and see wait for a responce... That is super awesome. What' her name..?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


~Merry Christmas All~











*From Your Friends at the 
Cooler Master Storm Scout Club.*
BTW I sent this Christmas card to all our Coolermaster Clubs.


----------



## OCDULTRA

This case just went on sale for $69.99 free shipping at newegg, so I cancelled my CM 590 order and ordered this case instead. I have been wanting this case for a while.


----------



## michaeljr1186

here is the link. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119196

i've just ordered on myself!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That is super awesome. What' her name..?


I don't care what her name is but I do know I am in LOVE!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

her name is Alice... cause the only place any of us would ever have her is in wonderland! lmao! so... how do u guys feel about MSI??? i found a mobo made by msi i like. i would love some input.
MSI NF980-G65


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Who's the model. I know you just redid your floors and the tree looks great and the cooler master is just perfect in the picture.. Maybe you should send that to the marketing team at cooler master and see wait for a responce... That is super awesome. What' her name..?

*From Your Friends at the 
Cooler Master Storm Scout Club.*
BTW I sent this Christmas card to all our Coolermaster Clubs.


love the card! now all we need are some water components wrapped around her


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


her name is Alice... cause the only place any of us would ever have her is in wonderland! lmao! so... how do u guys feel about MSI??? i found a mobo made by msi i like. i would love some input.
MSI NF980-G65


I whouldn't recommend that motherboard, get the FX790 GD70 instead, AMD NB, better stability and stuff


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


I whouldn't recommend that motherboard, get the FX790 GD70 instead, AMD NB, better stability and stuff










do u have a link??? and is it sli/am3 ready with ddr3 and have nvidia on board grafix?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


do u have a link??? and is it sli/am3 ready with ddr3 and have nvidia on board grafix?


Why do you want nvidia onboard?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-223-_-Product
ONly crossfire support though


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128362


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Why do you want nvidia onboard?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-223-_-Product
ONly crossfire support though


in case my gpu crashes i have back up... i dont like ati, tried it, it just didnt have the features i was looking 4! and i was planing on getting another GTX 260... just want to get the most out of them in sli!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128362


That aint even AM3 ready


----------



## tonyptony

Well, I fell for the price and free shipping I also ordered a Scout. I've been a Lian-Li user for years but couldn't pass up the value this time around for this one. It was either this or the Lancool K60, which would have been over $100 with shipping. Both have gotten great reviews but at this price the Scout is a steal, IMO.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128362

nice board, i just cant afford the intel processor i want







so iv got amd 4 now!


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
That aint even AM3 ready

It's because its an Intel socket board....

BTW- I'd change your sig asking for +reps... If a mod sees that, they might not like it.


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyptony* 
Well, I fell for the price and free shipping I also ordered a Scout. I've been a Lian-Li user for years but couldn't pass up the value this time around for this one. It was either this or the Lancool K60, which would have been over $100 with shipping. Both have gotten great reviews but at this price the Scout is a steal, IMO.

Hmm, I've been reading more of the reviews on Newegg and I'm getting a little nervous. Would appreciate getting insight from the Scout owners here on a couple of things:

Is there enough room in the main cable management pass-through on the bottom to support all the cables that are on a Corsair VX550 PS?

Is there enough room behind the MB tray for the long cables that are supplied with the VX550?

Will any of the built in fans require extension cables for good wire management?

Are the wire pins in the supplied cables really as flimsy as some of the reports suggest?

Are the supplied fans good enough, or should they be replaced with something better?


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyptony* 
Hmm, I've been reading more of the reviews on Newegg and I'm getting a little nervous. Would appreciate getting insight from the Scout owners here on a couple of things:

Is there enough room in the main cable management pass-through on the bottom to support all the cables that are on a Corsair VX550 PS?

Is there enough room behind the MB tray for the long cables that are supplied with the VX550?

Will any of the built in fans require extension cables for good wire management?

Are the wire pins in the supplied cables really as flimsy as some of the reports suggest?

Are the supplied fans good enough, or should they be replaced with something better?

Their isn't a lot of issue with cable management, if routed right. But the door will require some weight pressed on it to close. Not a big deal.

The Stock fans are already routed through the back. Just plug a molex in.

The supplied wire ties are fine. Just don't try to bundle too much with them.

The supplied fans are Cooler Master fans. They move plenty of air and they are quiet. You will need to add a fan to the side panel though. This will supply adequate ambient air to the video card.

It's a great case. You'll love it.

Also, take new egg reviews with a grain of salt. Most of those guys posting reviews are clowns. I usually stick with the pro review sites.


----------



## tonyptony

Thanks. Did you have any trouble with the connector pins? Also, are the USB cables long enough to reach the bottom edge of the MB?


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyptony* 
Thanks. Did you have any trouble with the connector pins? Also, are the USB cables long enough to reach the bottom edge of the MB?

The only cable you are going to have trouble with is the 6 pin power connector in the upper right of your mobo. I had to get a 6 inch extender for mine. But all the case cables are more then long enough, and they are already routed and bundled together. No mess to deal with.

*edit* Did not realize you had an intel board. Not sure how your power connectors are. But I'm sure another member can comment on that.


----------



## photonmoo

Sweet, it's awesome to see so many new members joining us here and also so many people purchasing the scout! Well Done guys









I trust everyone had a beautiful Christmas







I sure did.

I treated the scout too or well it got treated, got a bit spoiled by a few







hehe.

I managed to get the Micro Res into the scout yesterday...looks and works like a charm







I'm going to change the coolant though, most probably going to go with demineralized water with either a uv red or black dye. I'll have to sleeve the uv cathodes as well, the white cable looks ugly


----------



## kev_b

Photonmoo, your wife must really miss you.


----------



## photonmoo

Hehe. it's the other way around







she got rostered to work christmas, boxing day and today... i missed my angel *sobs* ....hence why I had some time on my hands whilst she was away to work on the scout


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Sweet, it's awesome to see so many new members joining us here and also so many people purchasing the scout! Well Done guys









I trust everyone had a beautiful Christmas







I sure did.

I treated the scout too or well it got treated, got a bit spoiled by a few







hehe.

I managed to get the Micro Res into the scout yesterday...looks and works like a charm







I'm going to change the coolant though, most probably going to go with demineralized water with either a uv red or black dye. I'll have to sleeve the uv cathodes as well, the white cable looks ugly






















































Wow that turned out well, nice to see some water in the ol' scout.


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

I hope you guys don't mind me posting in this topic without owning a Storm Scout but I am on the verge of buying one and need some help. I want a good CPU cooler to go along with a new case but this will be my first aftermarket heatsink and I don't want to buy the wrong one. I've been researching for hours but the longer I look the more indecisive I become so I need a good







.

What is a good AM3 cooler for me to purchase that will fit in this case? Because I only have experience with stock cooling I would like to buy one that doesn't require mods to fit correctly or lapping for good performance. My budget is ~$40 but it's flexible. Lower is obviously better but I can go higher if necessary. Noise is not a concern for me, I only care about cooling ability and whether or not it fits.

Also, I own two barely used Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 120mm fans. What is the best way to put them to use with the Storm Scout?


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsEggrollTime* 
I hope you guys don't mind me posting in this topic without owning a Storm Scout but I am on the verge of buying one and need some help. I want a good CPU cooler to go along with a new case but this will be my first aftermarket heatsink and I don't want to buy the wrong one. I've been researching for hours but the longer I look the more indecisive I become so I need a good







.

What is a good AM3 cooler for me to purchase that will fit in this case? Because I only have experience with stock cooling I would like to buy one that doesn't require mods to fit correctly or lapping for good performance. My budget is ~$40 but it's flexible. Lower is obviously better but I can go higher if necessary. Noise is not a concern for me, I only care about cooling ability and whether or not it fits.

Also, I own two barely used Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 120mm fans. What is the best way to put them to use with the Storm Scout?


A friend of mine that works at Micro Center and is an AMD fanboy, really seems to like this one.

I alway thought about getting one of these just to try on something. I really like the Scythe products for VGA cooling. A few of the guys at the local MC swear by there CPU coolers for the price.

EDIT---As for the 120mm Fans.. Stick them in the side panel.


----------



## allenkane

@ photonmoo

Are those CM Storm stickers? :O If so where'd you get em :O


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenkane* 
@ photonmoo

Are those CM Storm stickers? :O If so where'd you get em :O

Yup, they're all stickers.

I made them myself though, bought some photo stickers from the local office supply store and printed it off..


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Wow that turned out well, nice to see some water in the ol' scout.

Thankies







I'm very pleased with it, my main aims were budget and space...and they both worked out nicely for me.

The "ol' scout" is jam packed now, it kinda helps with added cable management too, hehe.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Sweet, it's awesome to see so many new members joining us here and also so many people purchasing the scout! Well Done guys









I trust everyone had a beautiful Christmas







I sure did.

I treated the scout too or well it got treated, got a bit spoiled by a few







hehe.

I managed to get the Micro Res into the scout yesterday...looks and works like a charm







I'm going to change the coolant though, most probably going to go with demineralized water with either a uv red or black dye. I'll have to sleeve the uv cathodes as well, the white cable looks ugly









http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/100_0500.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/100_0503.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/DSC00423.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k2...o/DSC00424.jpg

]http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/photonmoo/DSC00426.jpg

photonmoo, Your Storm Scout WC turned out great,well done !









Yes had a lovely Christmas too, Just Myself and the Wife.
No Pressies this Year,
Just a Lovely Card and some Warm Sweet Lovin from the Wife,


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I managed to get the Micro Res into the scout yesterday...looks and works like a charm







I'm going to change the coolant though, most probably going to go with demineralized water with either a uv red or black dye.

Looks great Photonmoo, but Demineralized is a pretty big no-no, it will corode the copper in your loop and you don't want that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Wow that turned out well, nice to see some water in the ol' scout.

:O
I was before him with it you know


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsEggrollTime* 
I hope you guys don't mind me posting in this topic without owning a Storm Scout but I am on the verge of buying one and need some help. I want a good CPU cooler to go along with a new case but this will be my first aftermarket heatsink and I don't want to buy the wrong one. I've been researching for hours but the longer I look the more indecisive I become so I need a good







.

What is a good AM3 cooler for me to purchase that will fit in this case? Because I only have experience with stock cooling I would like to buy one that doesn't require mods to fit correctly or lapping for good performance. My budget is ~$40 but it's flexible. Lower is obviously better but I can go higher if necessary. Noise is not a concern for me, I only care about cooling ability and whether or not it fits.

Also, I own two barely used Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 120mm fans. What is the best way to put them to use with the Storm Scout?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-029-_-Product

Hands down the best HSF for the money. And it will fit in the Scout. You will not be able to mount a fan on the top side panel vent though.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Sweet, it's awesome to see so many new members joining us here and also so many people purchasing the scout! Well Done guys









I trust everyone had a beautiful Christmas







I sure did.

I treated the scout too or well it got treated, got a bit spoiled by a few







hehe.

I managed to get the Micro Res into the scout yesterday...looks and works like a charm







I'm going to change the coolant though, most probably going to go with demineralized water with either a uv red or black dye. I'll have to sleeve the uv cathodes as well, the white cable looks ugly


















looks great! hows it perform?


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

Thank you rfjunkie and dkev for your help. I ended up purchasing the Dark Knight along with The Storm Scout and some Arctic Silver 5. With the stock cooler and a mediocre case I am currently hitting 41/55 (idle/load) @ 3.6

I'm hoping they can drop my load temp by 10 degrees. Any more would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## kev_b

Iâ€™m doing a little test on my signature rig in preparation for a new case that only has 1 front fan and 1 rear fan, right now my Scout has 2 intake fans and 2 exhaust fan. My little test came from a mistake I caught today, for the past 2 weeks my rear exhaust fan was turned off (I didnâ€™t know till today) well my MB temp was at 30c and the cpu was at 40c. This morning I turned off the top fan as well as the 5.25 bay fan and my temps are better, the MB is now at 28c and the cpu at 33c, the ambient temp is 72f right now.
The Lian-Li case I have coming is a revised edition of another Lian-Li case I have, this new one is the same almost as the Lancool K-62 on the inside, just minus the tooless PCI slot hold down bracket (which I have) and made of aluminum. To keep the heat down on the inside I got a H50 cpu cooler and will push pull with Noctua 1300 rpm fans and their new 140mm fan for the front.
If this works out I plan on upgrading the cpu to the AMD 965 BE C3 and a new graphic card, maybe the 260 super clock. I think I am going to move my AMD 550 BE rig in my second Scout to my Nvida Scout case, I will do something else with my second Scout at a later time when I get bored.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Bought the case today









Pics


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
photonmoo, Your Storm Scout WC turned out great,well done !









Yes had a lovely Christmas too, Just Myself and the Wife.
No Pressies this Year,
Just a Lovely Card and some Warm Sweet Lovin from the Wife,

Thanks Swaggy









Good to hear you had a lovely Christmas









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Looks great Photonmoo, but Demineralized is a pretty big no-no, it will corode the copper in your loop and you don't want that.

:O
I was before him with it you know









Thanks, and thanks for heads up on the water. I'll probably go with some Primochill UV Red or Clear with a black dye bomb.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
looks great! hows it perform?

It's going good atm, it's been bled out and cpu running around 29-32c on a load, though the fans on the Rads are on low too, they're noisy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XX-Sunny-XX* 
Bought the case today









Pics

Looking good Sunny, you have a very neat setup there...sweet stuff

Welcome aboard!!







good to have you


----------



## hubwub

Here are the pictures of the Megahalem in my Storm Scout.

In the case with the side window:










A closeup with the side window:










Now inside the case:









































































I have more photos in my flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/hubwub/...7622956392031/


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
Here are the pictures of the Megahalem in my Storm Scout.

In the case with the side window:










A closeup with the side window:










Now inside the case:









































































I have more photos in my flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/hubwub/...7622956392031/

Where's the Fan?


----------



## kev_b

If you are running your Megahalem with no fan what kind of temps are you getting?


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang. I've been away, if you didn't notice. I just read and looked at 3 pages of new stuff. Holy moly you folks have been busy.

The real bummer, Grandpa died after 13 year battle with cancer. I was the first in my family to ever be diagnosed with the nasty stuff, since then my cousin got it in the brain, just had surgery and like me is doing fine, mom's mom got it in the stomach and died before they knew it was bad. Now Dad's dad had it in the prostate and with what we all call _extreme_ chemo and radiation he didn't make it through. That's one hilarious ol' man that will be missed!
So Christmas this year was no fun at all, Dads still upset and on top of it brought back the flu for him and mom to share. Ppptttttthhhhh!
The other bad news, I'm shipping my system back to DS to get some upgrades the primary of which will be a full tower, staying in the family it will be a CM HAF 932 with pretty blue lights built in, better Liquid Cooling and maybe even one of them ATI 5970 vid cards, DS has them but I don't see them on new egg. So, that would normally take me out of the scout club.
















However, after having her look at some 50+ cases my wife says she want's the ol' Scout. I'm going to try and get DS to let me send them the components and keep the case here, if not I'll just get her the one that's on sale at the Egg. So I'll be doing a build from scratch in the scout! Pictures to come at each step. It will be air cooled as we (DS & I) seem to have come to agree that it's all the L/C equipment that's blocking the flow of air to the voltage regulator on my Mobo. Actually I think the e-mail from EVGA convinced them.
Also (if HUD takes our bid) we'll soon be moving out of this trailer by the river and into a house on a mountain! No more river dust to clean out of our computers. Whoooo Hoooo!!!
I can't wait to get my hands back into an empty case, where will I get my first cut? Anyone who's versed on intel mobos, please volunteer your services to me. I know most of you folk are AMD true but we've got 3 intel machines so far and I don't want to mix it up now even though it will be a few hundred more. (probably) Looking forward to a new project.


----------



## BriSleep

Oh, some more. Photonmoo, does your liquid slosh in your reservoir? I see it's not next to the pump like mine and my new one won't be visible so I'm wonderin how I'll be sure it's still pumping?

Also what do you folks do fo a computer desk? Mine is a 15 year old Sauder with pull out keyboard & drawer that cost $80- and I put together in about an hour. We're going to need 2 new ones when we move so I need help in that department.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey gang. I've been away, if you didn't notice. I just read and looked at 3 pages of new stuff. Holy moly you folks have been busy.

The real bummer, Grandpa died after 13 year battle with cancer. I was the first in my family to ever be diagnosed with the nasty stuff, since then my cousin got it in the brain, just had surgery and like me is doing fine, mom's mom got it in the stomach and died before they knew it was bad. Now Dad's dad had it in the prostate and with what we all call _extreme_ chemo and radiation he didn't make it through. That's one hilarious ol' man that will be missed!
So Christmas this year was no fun at all, Dads still upset and on top of it brought back the flu for him and mom to share. Ppptttttthhhhh!
The other bad news, I'm shipping my system back to DS to get some upgrades the primary of which will be a full tower, staying in the family it will be a CM HAF 932 with pretty blue lights built in, better Liquid Cooling and maybe even one of them ATI 5970 vid cards, DS has them but I don't see them on new egg. So, that would normally take me out of the scout club.
















However, after having her look at some 50+ cases my wife says she want's the ol' Scout. I'm going to try and get DS to let me send them the components and keep the case here, if not I'll just get her the one that's on sale at the Egg. So I'll be doing a build from scratch in the scout! Pictures to come at each step. It will be air cooled as we (DS & I) seem to have come to agree that it's all the L/C equipment that's blocking the flow of air to the voltage regulator on my Mobo. Actually I think the e-mail from EVGA convinced them.
Also (if HUD takes our bid) we'll soon be moving out of this trailer by the river and into a house on a mountain! No more river dust to clean out of our computers. Whoooo Hoooo!!!
I can't wait to get my hands back into an empty case, where will I get my first cut? Anyone who's versed on intel mobos, please volunteer your services to me. I know most of you folk are AMD true but we've got 3 intel machines so far and I don't want to mix it up now even though it will be a few hundred more. (probably) Looking forward to a new project.

Condolences to you and your family. Usually people are happy this time of the year but death's of loved ones are never good things.









Also, I'm in the Storm Scout club and have been since I got my Storm Scout but I traded it away months ago. The community of this club is much better than that of the Antec 900 club. I didn't even bother with them. I had a HAF 932 once and I miss it dearly. I wish I still had it and often consider buying another but the reason justifying that is lackluster at best since I don't really need a new case.


----------



## BriSleep

Thanks for the condolences.

Then... Dude! That is one slick project you completed. I would _*Never*_ have thought I'd like orange and white but you made it look totally sweet. Where did you learn how to do all of that stuff, esp modding a PSU? Do you have you system in an air conditioned room?
I can't imagine dealing with tropical heat and humidity. I've lived in the desert most of my life with the exception of the 6 years on the German border patrol.


----------



## BriSleep

Sheesh! Brain drain, got on to tell you guys something, saw that antec system then forgot I was even here.
You know how I was asking for programs that can help find out temps, O/C'ing speeds and all that. Well, I found one it's called MaxMem2 V4.03. This dodad tells you everything! I've spent the last hour or so and I haven't seen half of it. My RAM is running at 1906+ Mhz! That's pretty dang good for a mobo that's not supposed to go above 1600Mhz.
The only thing I can't find is where I got it. I'd suggest google it though. Norton says it's possibly viral but I highly doubt it, it's just thier usual stuffed shirts don't use this kind of software but it's also free. Can't beat that.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Thanks for the condolences.

Then... Dude! That is one slick project you completed. I would _*Never*_ have thought I'd like orange and white but you made it look totally sweet. Where did you learn how to do all of that stuff, esp modding a PSU? Do you have you system in an air conditioned room?
I can't imagine dealing with tropical heat and humidity. I've lived in the desert most of my life with the exception of the 6 years on the German border patrol.


I learned basically everything I know other than software related stuff from helping out or getting helped out on these forums. I've learned soooo much from OCN. Also, most people recommended against me modding my PSU since it voids the warranty and all but I had already made custom modular SATA leads for my Storm Scout so my warranty was already void. I only do these dumb things if I have the money to back up what I could potentially lose.

It's not THAT hot here...ambient temps are 23C at the moment. The hottest I ever remember them being was 25C which isn't bad.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Sheesh! Brain drain, got on to tell you guys something, saw that antec system then forgot I was even here. 
You know how I was asking for programs that can help find out temps, O/C'ing speeds and all that. Well, I found one it's called MaxMem2 V4.03. This dodad tells you everything! I've spent the last hour or so and I haven't seen half of it. My RAM is running at 1906+ Mhz! That's pretty dang good for a mobo that's not supposed to go above 1600Mhz. 
The only thing I can't find is where I got it. I'd suggest google it though. Norton says it's possibly viral but I highly doubt it, it's just thier usual stuffed shirts don't use this kind of software but it's also free. Can't beat that.


CPU-Z is great for specs and such but I use Everest or CPUID Hardware Monitor for temps. Your RAM's probably running that high because you raised your FSB when overclocking.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylit*


Where's the Fan?










I haven't purchased one yet. I plan on doing so before the new year or after. I don't know yet. It depends on when I visit Microcenter.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


If you are running your Megahalem with no fan what kind of temps are you getting?










They seem to be the same as to when I had the stock cooler on it. I'll try and see if I see any differences. When, I'm idle though I'm sitting at 30-35 and when it's under load around 50-60.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XX-Sunny-XX* 
Bought the case today









Pics










Love it .. will add you to the roster tomorrow.


----------



## Enigma8750

*I love your work Hubwub. You are becoming a Great Builder. Good work Scout. I am very proud of your achievement.*


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh, some more. Photonmoo, does your liquid slosh in your reservoir? I see it's not next to the pump like mine and my new one won't be visible so I'm wonderin how I'll be sure it's still pumping?

Also what do you folks do fo a computer desk? Mine is a 15 year old Sauder with pull out keyboard & drawer that cost $80- and I put together in about an hour. We're going to need 2 new ones when we move so I need help in that department.

My condolences on your loss

and to answer your question..yup initially the liquid sloshs around and is clearly moving visibly, but as it bleeds out, it doesn't slosh around that much, but you can see it pumping away. I planned the case out nicely for me, and didn't really want the reservoir cramped and on top of pump, but I got a t-line on top which substitutes for that









**edit**

Here's a couple more shots of the scout, added another uv cathode in the mix


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh, some more. Photonmoo, does your liquid slosh in your reservoir? I see it's not next to the pump like mine and my new one won't be visible so I'm wonderin how I'll be sure it's still pumping?

Also what do you folks do fo a computer desk? Mine is a 15 year old Sauder with pull out keyboard & drawer that cost $80- and I put together in about an hour. We're going to need 2 new ones when we move so I need help in that department.

How you know it's pumping? Tough it, if it's vibration it's on, and also if your temps stays at normal and don't skyrocket it's working.

Go too IKEA if you got a warehouse where you live, they have alot of good cheap desks, mostly ones you have too assemble yourself.

Also sorry too hear about your grandpa, mine did also die in cancer last september


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey gang. I've been away, if you didn't notice. I just read and looked at 3 pages of new stuff. Holy moly you folks have been busy.

The real bummer, Grandpa died after 13 year battle with cancer. I was the first in my family to ever be diagnosed with the nasty stuff, since then my cousin got it in the brain, just had surgery and like me is doing fine, mom's mom got it in the stomach and died before they knew it was bad. Now Dad's dad had it in the prostate and with what we all call _extreme_ chemo and radiation he didn't make it through. That's one hilarious ol' man that will be missed!
So Christmas this year was no fun at all, Dads still upset and on top of it brought back the flu for him and mom to share. Ppptttttthhhhh!
The other bad news, I'm shipping my system back to DS to get some upgrades the primary of which will be a full tower, staying in the family it will be a CM HAF 932 with pretty blue lights built in, better Liquid Cooling and maybe even one of them ATI 5970 vid cards, DS has them but I don't see them on new egg. So, that would normally take me out of the scout club.
















However, after having her look at some 50+ cases my wife says she want's the ol' Scout. I'm going to try and get DS to let me send them the components and keep the case here, if not I'll just get her the one that's on sale at the Egg. So I'll be doing a build from scratch in the scout! Pictures to come at each step. It will be air cooled as we (DS & I) seem to have come to agree that it's all the L/C equipment that's blocking the flow of air to the voltage regulator on my Mobo. Actually I think the e-mail from EVGA convinced them.
Also (if HUD takes our bid) we'll soon be moving out of this trailer by the river and into a house on a mountain! No more river dust to clean out of our computers. Whoooo Hoooo!!!
I can't wait to get my hands back into an empty case, where will I get my first cut? Anyone who's versed on intel mobos, please volunteer your services to me. I know most of you folk are AMD true but we've got 3 intel machines so far and I don't want to mix it up now even though it will be a few hundred more. (probably) Looking forward to a new project.


Bri...

Please accept my condolences for the passing of your Grandfather. Grands are wonderful. They tickle you when you're little and they teach you stuff when you get older. Grands do everything well except passing on. They pretty much mess that all up. Its not their fault but it sux still. I understand what it is like to loose your Grands. I have a picture of mine not six feet away from me now and I will never forget them. Maybe, That's our job I guess. To keep the memory alive and talk about them so your kids will know them as well as you did. Grands are Grand. And one day we will be grands and we will still suk at passing.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Here's a couple more shots of the scout, added another uv cathode in the mix























































I love it. You did a great job on the build and the shoot.. I can't decide which one I want to use for the Front page Montage. If you like one especially much let me know. 
Much Love
Uncle Enigma


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


My condolences on your loss

and to answer your question..yup initially the liquid sloshs around and is clearly moving visibly, but as it bleeds out, it doesn't slosh around that much, but you can see it pumping away. I planned the case out nicely for me, and didn't really want the reservoir cramped and on top of pump, but I got a t-line on top which substitutes for that









**edit**

Here's a couple more shots of the scout, added another uv cathode in the mix























































Dribble.
That looks awsome, i love it


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Heres another pic of my Strorm Scout


----------



## ACM

My scout will be here next Monday.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Heres a vid i did aswell with the Storm Scout









  
 YouTube- Gaming Rig - Update 28/12/09


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XX-Sunny-XX* 
Heres a vid i did aswell with the Storm Scout









YouTube- Gaming Rig - Update 28/12/09

OMG you're awake when it's bright outside :O

Nice setup you got there looking realy good


----------



## photonmoo

*sigh*









I found a leak last night on the Reservoir...I topped up the coolant on saturday and noticed yesterday that it had gone down a bit....grrr O-Rings don't work as they should









Luckily there wasn't any damage besides the coolant destroying all the stickers on the psu, I mopped up majority of it before it spread everywhere.

I'll have to do a little extra maintenance this morning, but she's going good still...I's using her atm


----------



## BrendonB

Does the scout have speakers for post codes?


----------



## Enigma8750

No.. You will have to get one of those cheap shorties for it. but mine does beep sometimes so my mobo must have one built in.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=20500


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No.. You will have to get one of those cheap shorties for it. but mine does beep sometimes so my mobo must have one built in.


Actually, it does come with one.


----------



## BrendonB

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## kev_b

WOW! 100 pages now and still going.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
WOW! 100 pages now and still going.

Huh?


----------



## dkev

Well my work in progress continues. I think I've used every fan configuration possible with this case. So I installed a fan shroud on my H50. By the way, a shroud on the intake side with a good static pressure fan makes a pretty decent improvement in cooling. Without a pull fan, which is not necessary with this config, my cpu temps dropped to 1c over ambient idle and 8c under full load. However, if you do this, you cant use the 140mm fan at the top. So I moved that to the 5.25 bay and installed a 120mm at the top. Both side panel fan grills are now occupied. So I think it's as good as it's going to get. I just have to get matched fans for everything. I got everything from Antec fans to R4's to CM stock 120's and 140's. LOL. But it cools well.


----------



## tonyptony

My Scout is on the UPS truck to my house today. Before doing the parts swap from my old case I wanted to get opinions here about a couple of things I read in the Newegg reviews.

How many people here have had cable or switch problems with their Scouts? I figured the first thing I'd do is check each cable type (switches, LEDs etc) for continuity or shorting, as the case may be, with my multimeter before hooking anything up. Also, can someone give me a sense of what some comments about the 'cable bundle being so tight as to have pulled' really means? What should I be looking for?

Is there anything else I should check before moving stuff in? I was thinking of Loctite'ing in the MB standoffs into the tray; I've had these loosen in other cases in the past.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyptony* 
My Scout is on the UPS truck to my house today. Before doing the parts swap from my old case I wanted to get opinions here about a couple of things I read in the Newegg reviews.

How many people here have had cable or switch problems with their Scouts? I figured the first thing I'd do is check each cable type (switches, LEDs etc) for continuity or shorting, as the case may be, with my multimeter before hooking anything up. Also, can someone give me a sense of what some comments about the 'cable bundle being so tight as to have pulled' really means? What should I be looking for?

Is there anything else I should check before moving stuff in? I was thinking of Loctite'ing in the MB standoffs into the tray; I've had these loosen in other cases in the past.

I did not have any issues with the bundled cables nor with the switches or shorting. You can locktite the standoffs if you want to, but in the 20 years I've been building, I have never seen a standoff just loosen on it's own.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Well my work in progress continues. I think I've used every fan configuration possible with this case. So I installed a fan shroud on my H50. By the way, a shroud on the intake side with a good static pressure fan makes a pretty decent improvement in cooling. Without a pull fan, which is not necessary with this config, my cpu temps dropped to 1c over ambient idle and 8c under full load. However, if you do this, you cant use the 140mm fan at the top. So I moved that to the 5.25 bay and installed a 120mm at the top. Both side panel fan grills are now occupied. So I think it's as good as it's going to get. I just have to get matched fans for everything. I got everything from Antec fans to R4's to CM stock 120's and 140's. LOL. But it cools well.









Can you send out a Picture of your new mod please... Thanks Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyptony* 
My Scout is on the UPS truck to my house today. Before doing the parts swap from my old case I wanted to get opinions here about a couple of things I read in the Newegg reviews.

How many people here have had cable or switch problems with their Scouts? I figured the first thing I'd do is check each cable type (switches, LEDs etc) for continuity or shorting, as the case may be, with my multimeter before hooking anything up. Also, can someone give me a sense of what some comments about the 'cable bundle being so tight as to have pulled' really means? What should I be looking for?

Is there anything else I should check before moving stuff in? I was thinking of Loctite'ing in the MB standoffs into the tray; I've had these loosen in other cases in the past.

I think the biggest problem has been Pilot error on these things.. just go through the instructions good before assembly.

No need for Loctite. If it was an issue they would put it with the case. No problems on that.

The biggest thing is the Light off on curcuit. for the fans and the molex that feeds those. If you want ground out the green wire on your Power supply and molex those fans and the lights of the fans to check wiring










There is only one green wire to every PSU. its the power detection curcuit. Take a paper clip and stick side one to the green wire and side two of clip, to a black. Some PSUs also need a 5 volt curcuit to be powered . That requires you to put a 100 ohm, 100 watt resistor to the 5 vdc curcuit to ground.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Huh?

I think he meant a hundred troops and still counting...


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I think he meant a hundred troops and still counting...









I meant this.


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I think the biggest problem has been Pilot error on these things.. just go through the instructions good before assembly.

No need for Loctite. If it was an issue they would put it with the case. No problems on that.

The biggest thing is the Light off on curcuit. for the fans and the molex that feeds those. If you want ground out the green wire on your Power supply and molex those fans and the lights of the fans to check wiring










There is only one green wire to every PSU. its the power detection curcuit. Take a paper clip and stick side one to the green wire and side two of clip, to a black. Some PSUs also need a 5 volt curcuit to be powered . That requires you to put a 100 ohm, 100 watt resistor to the 5 vdc curcuit to ground.

Thanks Enigma. Yeah, I've done this before to check build-outs on previous efforts. Is there something about the Light circuit that I need to know about if something goes wrong?

BTW, the case got here about 30 minutes ago! (The beauty of taking the holiday week off.







). So far so good. No dents or cracks anywhere.


----------



## tonyptony

I see 4+1 unconnected molexes (the fourth one has an opposite sex jumper paired with it). Two are pretty obvious - they come from the top and bottom fans. One has doubled cables in pins 1 and 2 - I don't know where that one comes from. And the one that's paired with the jumper I also can't figure where it comes from. Any help on this appreciated.


----------



## Enigma8750

oohh/// okay.. I got you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


Thanks Enigma. Yeah, I've done this before to check build-outs on previous efforts. Is there something about the Light circuit that I need to know about if something goes wrong?

BTW, the case got here about 30 minutes ago! (The beauty of taking the holiday week off.







). So far so good. No dents or cracks anywhere.


Naaa... You worrying too much.. If this case was that much junk I would not endorse it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


I see 4+1 unconnected molexes (the fourth one has an opposite sex jumper paired with it). Two are pretty obvious - they come from the top and bottom fans. One has doubled cables in pins 1 and 2 - I don't know where that one comes from. And the one that's paired with the jumper I also can't figure where it comes from. Any help on this appreciated.


yea check out the Tips and Tricks Thread for great info on the case and wireing.

3 quarters down the first page. http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...cout-club.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


Remember to where your colors proudly.


----------



## Enigma8750

Tip of the Day
Adding an E-Sata port in a new area


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


yea check out the Tips and Tricks Thread for great info on the case and wireing.

3 quarters down the first page. http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...cout-club.html


Looked that over a couple of days ago and just took another look. 
I saw this part about the fan LED control but it's not really clear which molex is being referred to in the pic.

Maybe I should look at it this way - there are 4 molexes that can plug into my PS harness. Do I simply plug all four of them in?


----------



## Therapy?

I have a question: It says in the specs on their official sites that there's one 3,5" bay exposed which is converted from a 5,25 inch bay. So is there a converting kit thingy included with the case? Can I fit in a 3,5" fan controller without needing to buy extra equipment?

Same question for a 2,5" which is converted from a hidden 3,5" bay does that come with brackets too?

Thanks!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


Looked that over a couple of days ago and just took another look. 
I saw this part about the fan LED control but it's not really clear which molex is being referred to in the pic.

Maybe I should look at it this way - there are 4 molexes that can plug into my PS harness. Do I simply plug all four of them in?


The molex with the yellow wires are fan wires.. the red wires are the lights you can piggy back those connectors and hook to one molex


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The molex with the yellow wires are fan wires.. the red wires are the lights


Thank you sir! Okay, I'm going in.







If I don't post for the remainder of the day call in the Seals.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


Thank you sir! Okay, I'm going in.







If I don't post for the remainder of the day call in the Seals.










Seal Team 3 Standing by at your request. Please keep us in contact. And remember that Exstraction point alpha has been scrubbed. Use Bravo. Contact out.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I meant this.









I guess your settings are different. I'm nearly on page 400.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Can you send out a Picture of your new mod please... Thanks Scout.

Umm no. I'ts total Frankenstein mode right now. When I get my fans matched I'll post an updated picture.


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Seal Team 3 Standing by at your request. Please keep us in contact. And remember that Exstraction point alpha has been scrubbed. Use Bravo. Contact out.


Objective achieved.







I took some pics but it's in a bit of a mess at the moment. I need a couple of extensions and one mini-power to regular molex adapter. Damn cables on this Corsair are not only not modular but also about 12 feet too long in all the wrong places. But it's all put together in working order, at least. All front USB ports work, too! Fan light switch, all good.

I have to say that for the money spent with the free shipping from Newegg this is a pretty darn nice case. Wish it were juuust a little taller to provide more cable pass-thru space on the top. I have to pull the MB when I go back in so as to pass the 8-pin secondary power over the top and in.

The fans are pretty nice. The next obvious step during or after the cleanup phase is - new CPU cooler! I love the Vendetta but it's seen its day. I give this case







!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I guess your settings are different. I'm nearly on page 400.

I find it easier than clicking page after page.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Umm no. I'ts total Frankenstein mode right now. When I get my fans matched I'll post an updated picture.

Frankenstein? Your case has electrods sticking out of it?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I find it easier than clicking page after page.









Yeah, I'm sure it is but it's not the standard


----------



## OCDULTRA

Hey guys, just got the case today, heres a pic, sorry didn't get a pic with the window off.

http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/5492/computer2.jpg


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


I have a question: It says in the specs on their official sites that there's one 3,5" bay exposed which is converted from a 5,25 inch bay. So is there a converting kit thingy included with the case? Can I fit in a 3,5" fan controller without needing to buy extra equipment?

Same question for a 2,5" which is converted from a hidden 3,5" bay does that come with brackets too?

Thanks!


Yes, the all those things are included with the case.

Enigma8750> How do I join the club? Do I just post some pictures of my rig?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Yes, the all those things are included with the case.

Enigma8750> How do I join the club? Do I just post some pictures of my rig?


Yes, just post a pic and you're in


----------



## BriSleep

Wow!! I didn't realize that the first page had all our pics on it.









General Enigma I salute you.

Then, I went, dang my drive cage looks like it's really leaning in that picture, so I took the side off got out my Combat Engineers secret squaring device and sure enough, that bending and pushing I did made my drive cage lean towards the front. The top front fan is touching and the bottom is at least 3mm away!

I'm on the Egg website trying to spec out the wifes machine but having lots of troubles deciding. Should I pay for a new PSU in my machine and leave her this one? I really don't think she'll ever have more than one vid card but do I want 1200Watt to future proof mine. Hmmmph, planning is hard. Well back to the Egg I go.

Oh, had to make a deal with our realtor not to send my system back to DS until we seal a deal because my wife's laptop can't handle all the quick info we need to exchange. So I'm still the member for at least a week. Plus I want to finish Crysis.

Oh, does anyone have pictures of a crystal dragon that would fit in the window space? I know how to etch with my dremel I just need a template.

What Kev_b and Enigma said about the page numbers. If I click on my saved link to the pages it's in the 300's, but if I click the link I get once a day for the digest version, we're on page 134.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCDULTRA*


Hey guys, just got the case today, heres a pic, sorry didn't get a pic with the window off.

http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/5492/computer2.jpg


Huh?? You just got the case today and you have everything installed already? If so you need to called it the tornado!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Bri there is no need for 1200 watt, a few weeks ago i saw some folks from Asus running 4 HD5870 on a 1000 watt PSU. I'd say get her a good quality 650watt PSu from Corsair or XFX (The modular series from corsair and the XFX are the same PSU, same rated 12v etc) then you will both be futureproof.


----------



## OCDULTRA

Yeah, lol put it together today, Cable management is decent actually, didn't have any black sleeving for it though. The red led's on the fans are dimmer than expected, I can't even see the motherboard with the light off lol.


----------



## Jplaz

Hey everyone, I got a scout for Xmas, but I just got the PSU today. Here's a quick pic off my webcam. I'll take more+better pics when I can get a hold of a camera.









Oh, and real quick, is it bad that I have the PSU fan facing down with only the stock feet clearance? Should I elevate the bottom of the case a bit more to get better airflow?


----------



## dkev

It should be facing down. You have an air vent on the bottom. So your good.


----------



## Jplaz

Ok, thanks. Glad I'm not breaking anything yet...


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by: BriSleep Oh, does anyone have pictures of a crystal dragon that would fit in the window space? I know how to etch with my dremel I just need a template.


http://ancientdragongallery.homestea...s_Gallery.html
Hey BriSleep. There are some pritty cool images here.. Hope this helps
This one is my personnel fav......


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


http://ancientdragongallery.homestea...s_Gallery.html
Hey BriSleep. There are some pritty cool images here.. Hope this helps
This one is my personnel fav......










That is one Sick looking Dragon.. I was thinking of looking at some Tatoo sites to get an idea or two but that one is wicked.


----------



## Rogue1266

I hear that bud. That would be nice on both sides of a Scout.... Painted on the one side like http://www.falcon-nw.com/ case's... and etched on the other of the window. Give the hole thing a blue-flame like appearance. Hey Enigma; ch out this link, look in the gallary and take a look at the desk-top that has blue-flames on it. the Case,keyboard and mouse are gorgeous. 'Blue Fire' they call it.
Falcon 'NW' machines... Some of the best builders of comps for many years....


----------



## Rogue1266

Yeah, it is Sick. I would love it painted on one side of a scout and etched in the window on the other side. just Like the 'Blue Fire' of http://www.falcon-nw.com/
Falcon NW are great comp. builders for many years.
"BLUE FIRE"


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Bri there is no need for 1200 watt, a few weeks ago i saw some folks from Asus running 4 HD5870 on a 1000 watt PSU. I'd say get her a good quality 650watt PSu from Corsair or XFX (The modular series from corsair and the XFX are the same PSU, same rated 12v etc) then you will both be futureproof.

Hey man thanks soooo much!







You've just saved me the bucks I'll need to upgrade my case. I wanted the Corsair 750 but when I looked at it, it's not modular, they have an Antec 8--something modular on sale but she's not going to use that much and it was $40- more. After seeing your post I went back and found the modular Corsair 650, it's in the cart now.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
http://ancientdragongallery.homestea...s_Gallery.html
Hey BriSleep. There are some pritty cool images here.. Hope this helps
This one is my personnel fav......









Yeah, love this one!! Looks easy to etch but I'm not too good with the Japanese letters. I could just leave them off. I don't know how to explain that she's not going to have a side panel for about 2 weeks while I do it though. I haven't looked at the rest yet. A browsing we will go..... I'll let y'all know what I pick out.

I knew I could rely on you guy for help.

Next question, vid card, she mostly plays things like Spore and RPGs, the toughest is Dragon Age. So, is an ATI 5850 good enough or how about an NVidia 275?


----------



## Rockr69

Hey everybody. I've been lurking here for some time checking out your builds. Here's some pics of my new Scout that my daughter got me for Christmas. She is now my official favorite child.







until one of the other ones one-ups her.

Attachment 135074

Attachment 135075

Attachment 135076

Attachment 135077

Old school P4/AGP rig but she's still got some punch! Hope you like.

Dan


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Rockr79, aka Dan. Nice build is that an MSI mobo I see in there? Also are those infinity speakers? Pedals too for driving games, my friend who is totally into Nascar would really love to have that setup.

There's nothing wrong with a good 'ol P4, I had mine for 5 years before it started having hardcore ram and processing problems.

Edit.. Oh, what are you using on your AGP? I have a BFG 8x something or other, I could look up the number that's on it if you want. It was the fastest AGP board I ever saw.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hey everybody. I've been lurking here for some time checking out your builds. Here's some pics of my new Scout that my daughter got me for Christmas. She is now my official favorite child.







until one of the other ones one-ups her.

Attachment 135074

Attachment 135075

Attachment 135076

Attachment 135077

Old school P4/AGP rig but she's still got some punch! Hope you like.

Dan

Sweet build, the red mobo compliments the scout well
















cheers to your daughter, she's reallllllllllllly thoughtful, what a super gift!!









Kicking it old school, I likey! hehe

rep up!


----------



## photonmoo

w000ts, well done everyone!! we've cracked 4000 posts and 400 pages!!!

c'mon 5000 and 500!!!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


w000ts, well done everyone!! we've cracked 4000 posts and 400 pages!!!

c'mon 5000 and 500!!!










Woots







400pages ,,,, that depends on what you have set to see I see 101 pages 4000+ posts


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


w000ts, well done everyone!! we've cracked 4000 posts and 400 pages!!!

c'mon 5000 and 500!!!










Oh im sure it wont be long now....


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Oh im sure it wont be long now....


Thats true









Well i spent all morning re-arranging yet again, put the zalman 120mm as rear exaust, xigmatek 140mm for top exaust, modded side panel is back on again.
Allso got the tin snips out and cut out all the honeycomb on front,top and rear, difference is amazing, teres so much more air being pulled or pushed through.
Of course there will be a few pics added later for u pic-tarts.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by Rockr69: Here's some pics of my new Scout that my daughter got me for Christmas. She is now my official favorite child. until one of the other ones one-ups her.


Welcome, and sweet build...Hats off to you & your little princess. Nice gift... Happy Holidays to you and your family......


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey Rockr79, aka Dan. Nice build is that an MSI mobo I see in there? Also are those infinity speakers? Pedals too for driving games, my friend who is totally into Nascar would really love to have that setup.

There's nothing wrong with a good 'ol P4, I had mine for 5 years before it started having hardcore ram and processing problems.

Edit.. Oh, what are you using on your AGP? I have a BFG 8x something or other, I could look up the number that's on it if you want. It was the fastest AGP board I ever saw.

Thank you. Yes It's a MSI 865PE Neo2-V. Logitech speakers and yep those are the pedals to my Momo Force wheel.

I've had this system going on 4 years now. It's been solid through all the upgrades. I'll be kinda sad to see her go, just the innards, not the Scout.

AGP is Sapphire Radeon HD 3850 and that blue thing under it is an Antec VGA Cooler. It was a "I need this now!" kind of thing cuz my old case, Antec Super Lanboy (there's some old school) , couldn't handle the heat of that Radeon.

I'm upgrading completely, -the Scout, at tax time. I've been wanting to for three years now just couldn't get it done. Not this year, I'm doing it if I have to starve! LOL! And all of this gear will be going into an old school Thermaltake Xaser III of a friend who is suffering with a Dell Optiplex GX260.


----------



## dkev

I orderd my matching fans. They are white Geils. So from there my brain started grinding away. So heres the plan. If I can get my friend to ink this for me








I will have vinyle decals made for either side of the case. I bought some more plexi to cut a new window. 2 fans will be side by side on the window feeding air to the vid card. These white fans will have red hub cones and red fan blade tips. The case will be painted. Probably an olive green and gun metal gray. Oh, and I will have rising sun flag decals on the side to represent zero shoot downs. Thats the grand idea. Depending if my friend does the image. If not, I'm painting the case a metalic cobolt blue.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Yes, the all those things are included with the case.

Enigma8750> How do I join the club? Do I just post some pictures of my rig?


Thank you ^^ I will be ordering components next month when the Ati Radeon HD 5850 will become more generally available (and at a more reasonable price)


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

hey enigma nothing fancy but i got a sec and threw something together. probably not what u had in mind but i thought it looks cool!


----------



## FerociousWill

Just a few update pics.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FerociousWill* 
Just a few update pics.





































Nice pics there dude, its a very nice case















I've had hours of fun modding away








Heres some pics of todays effort, sometimes i wonder if i'll have any pc left in a few weeks

Rear exhaust










Front intake










Top exhaust










Loads more power are in the fans now the grills have gone to honeycomb heaven


----------



## photonmoo

Good Job Willy, :thumbs: + Rep, welcome to the club


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hello everyone,

As noted over here I have a Storm Scout







It's proven to be a nice case, easy to work around, a bit less kludgey feeling than my CM690.

I still need to figure out my cable management because by god is it hard to do properly.


----------



## allenkane

@Butmuncher

What'd you use to cut out those fan grills?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
Hello everyone,

As noted over here I have a Storm Scout







It's proven to be a nice case, easy to work around, a bit less kludgey feeling than my CM690.

I still need to figure out my cable management because by god is it hard to do properly.









Just post a pic of the stuff here when your done with your cable management, also, I think it was super easy doing it in this case compared too the Antec 900 which is a pain in the *** too fix it in, especialy with a non modular PSU


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenkane* 
@Butmuncher

What'd you use to cut out those fan grills?

I'd say dremel. That's what I did mine with when I still had mine.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Well, the current state of affairs is in the picture below:










Actually that makes it look better than it really is since the HDs aren't connected yet. Still...


----------



## K10

Here's what I did with my cable management loooong time ago.

There are a few things I skipped but I think you get the point. I wish I still had it so I could make a video.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Nice! I wish I'd seen that picture before putting everything in


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey Quantum Reality; is that a GIGABYTE GA-790XTA-AM3 AMD mobo???









If so, She sure is pritty.... Thats my next mobo?? maybe???


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
Nice! I wish I'd seen that picture before putting everything in









Sorry. I made it right after you put yours up.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Adding xquisit to our long list of SCOUTs.

Semper Fi..... Do or DIE!

*PS And Yes ButMuncher We Do As A Fact Gag For Pics...*





































In three more days I can show you guys pictures of my finished product. It's not really finished because I am using an H50, and I believe in the future I will take on UV paint scheme with a real WC set up!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Hey Quantum Reality; is that a GIGABYTE GA-790XTA-AM3 AMD mobo???









If so, She sure is pritty.... Thats my next mobo?? maybe???

See my sig


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Hey Quantum Reality; is that a GIGABYTE GA-790XTA-AM3 AMD mobo???









If so, She sure is pritty.... Thats my next mobo?? maybe???

Na, it's the GA-790XT-UD4P... but I too want the 790FXTA board, usb 3, sata 6...yummy. I saw it in the shop down here, it was $279 AUD, kinda considering selling the 790FXT-UD5P I got a month or two back. It's a awesome board, love it too bits, but the 790FXTA, is just awesome.


----------



## BriSleep

Yeah, should be new intel based boards coming out soon. Intel themselves just put one out. It's an 1156 LGA for the Lynnfield processors, if you haven't seen it take a look: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...intel%20dp55kg

Look at the flat on view and zoom in, there's actually a backlit scull with glowing red eyes! Who says intels old and stodgy? In 3 months the i-9's should be coming out. What to do with all those cores. Hmmm.









D'Oh! As usual I forgot the reason for posting this in the first place. Seagate came out with a hard drive with 6Gb/s controller and when compared to the WD black of the same size, density and speed, the WD still won. The outcome of this means... either the new spec is for SSDs or they'll have to create a better hard drive.

I just can't see how my SSD's can be faster though 18 seconds from cold to Win7 is pretty danged fast.


----------



## coreyL

just got mine built







took so many hours to figure out why it wouldnt boot, but i got it done









felt like a ****** for the longest time









pls dont make fun of my not so great cable management >.<


----------



## sect9

my system................


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
I hear that bud. That would be nice on both sides of a Scout.... Painted on the one side like http://www.falcon-nw.com/ case's... and etched on the other of the window. Give the hole thing a blue-flame like appearance. Hey Enigma; ch out this link, look in the gallary and take a look at the desk-top that has blue-flames on it. the Case,keyboard and mouse are gorgeous. 'Blue Fire' they call it.
Falcon 'NW' machines... Some of the best builders of comps for many years....

Definitely *******... as my Aussie Nephew would say...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, love this one!! Looks easy to etch but I'm not too good with the Japanese letters. I could just leave them off. I don't know how to explain that she's not going to have a side panel for about 2 weeks while I do it though. I haven't looked at the rest yet. A browsing we will go..... I'll let y'all know what I pick out.

I knew I could rely on you guy for help.

Next question, vid card, she mostly plays things like Spore and RPGs, the toughest is Dragon Age. So, is an ATI 5850 good enough or how about an NVidia 275?

That is the Zodiac behind it so you just use the Dragon only and leave the galactic calendar out of it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
hey enigma nothing fancy but i got a sec and threw something together. probably not what u had in mind but i thought it looks cool!










I am so impressed..... Damn I need a airbrush to add those flames... I love it. It is totally GREAT. I am still waiting for all my new parts to come in. Should have just bought one of the refurbs for a 100 buck and I would allready be spraying but I love this and I'm gonna do it. I know what that black blue paint is.. its high but it's gonna be Spectacular.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenkane* 
@Butmuncher

What'd you use to cut out those fan grills?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 































Agreed. We call those ***** in the US.. And those ***** work great.


----------



## bengore

Nice rigs


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks man..
It's our troops..
SCOUTS RULE


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I am so impressed..... Damn I need a airbrush to add those flames... I love it. It is totally GREAT. I am still waiting for all my new parts to come in. Should have just bought one of the refurbs for a 100 buck and I would allready be spraying but I love this and I'm gonna do it. I know what that black blue paint is.. its high but it's gonna be Spectacular.

midnight blue would look awesome


----------



## Enigma8750

all new recruits please step up and ask and your on the Roster Tomorrow.


----------



## Butmuncher

*****, lol at that, i remember when i was 14 on a trip to america, i went into a petrol station and asked if they sold " ***s" ( tobacco ), well i did feel silly and i never got a smoke.


----------



## Enigma8750

When I was in the Air Force I was smoking a cigarette and my commander that had just come from Lakenheath came up to me and I put my cigarette in my mouth and busted him a big Salute. He told me to get that *** out of my mouth. The cigarette fell to the ground and I did my best to not break out into a fit of laughter.









We were Soldiers....

Good night men...


----------



## allenkane

Thanks Butmuncher, I'll have to see if I can find some *****














. I was thinking that myself. I know my dad had some but it doesn't do me much good being 100 miles away in my own apartment :[

*giggle*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sect9* 
my system................










Very nice rig man. Did you plan on making it black or did everything just turn out right. Also how do you like the Hyper 212??? I'm considering it for my wifes build but Maximum PC said it may not clear some NB chips because it hugs close to the motherboard.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
just got mine built







took so many hours to figure out why it wouldnt boot, but i got it done









felt like a ****** for the longest time









pls dont make fun of my not so great cable management >.<


Hey man also a very nice rig. We don't make fun of cable management here, we just make suggestions. Also your sig says water cooled but isn't that the famous twin orbs on your processor?


----------



## FerociousWill

Wow,there are a lot of nice rigs in here.


----------



## sect9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Very nice rig man. Did you plan on making it black or did everything just turn out right. Also how do you like the Hyper 212??? I'm considering it for my wifes build but Maximum PC said it may not clear some NB chips because it hugs close to the motherboard.


Thanks
didnt plan on making it black, now that you mention it, lots of things are black hehe, the board is like a year old, the case and the PSU are the latest adittions.

the hyper 212+ is half the price of the V8 and performs the same or better after seeing some reviews, also the fan is very silent without load. 800 - 1000 rpm


----------



## photonmoo

My poor scout is taking a bit of a attack...the heat is insane here (around 38c atm), the gpu is at a ridiculous 70c


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Here's what I did with my cable management loooong time ago.

There are a few things I skipped but I think you get the point. I wish I still had it so I could make a video.










I received my Storm Scout today and I have to admit this case exceeded my expectations. Coolermaster calls it a scout but I'd say it's a tank. The UPS man was kind enough to deliver a box that must have been dropped down the stairs...a few hundred times, but the scout took it like a champ and arrived in perfect condition.

I wish I saw this picture earlier today because I struggled with the 8 pin CPU cable. I never even thought about routing it before installing the motherboard. This weekend will be cable management, round 2.









My only gripe with the case is the jet engine I ended up with for a side fan. Even when it's set for only 750RPMs my S-Flex sounds like it's blasting off. Still, I really can't complain because I knew the window made a lot of noise before I bought it.

Have a safe and happy new year everyone. Don't drink too much.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsEggrollTime* 
I received my Storm Scout today and I have to admit this case exceeded my expectations. Coolermaster calls it a scout but I'd say it's a tank. The UPS man was kind enough to deliver a box that must have been dropped down the stairs...a few hundred times, but the scout took it like a champ and arrived in perfect condition.

I wish I saw this picture earlier today because I struggled with the 8 pin CPU cable. I never even thought about routing it before installing the motherboard. This weekend will be cable management, round 2.









My only gripe with the case is the jet engine I ended up with for a side fan. Even when it's set for only 750RPMs my S-Flex sounds like it's blasting off. Still, I really can't complain because I knew the window made a lot of noise before I bought it.

Have a safe and happy new year everyone. Don't drink too much.









I had to route my 8pin power underneath the mobo as it was'nt long enough tobe routed, obviously this has dangers as sharp solder may pierce your cable and short/blow something, i checked the route under the mobo first though and found a safe route, what i really needed todo was get a 8pin extension but i didnt have 1 at the time, i did however get a 24pin extension, 1 day ill get the 8 pin.

The side fans will blow alot of dust into the case , if you can grab some air filters, i used a ladys tight/stocking.

You have a safe and happy new year too dude, same to every1 everywhere.


----------



## tonyptony

What was I going to type?







Oh, for those who need to get extension cables and whatnot I wanted to let you all know I tried Silicon Valley Computers ( http://www.svc.com ). They have a ton of stuff and they ship via USPS Priority Mail at _reasonable cost_ (unlike Newegg for this kind of stuff). True to their claim they shipped the same day I ordered. Hope to have the goods here on Saturday so I can take care of Cable Management Rev. B.

They also have a good selection of coolers and other items. Not associated with the place at all. Just happy to have found a place that took PayPal and didn't charge an arm and a leg for shipping.


----------



## MlbrottarN

I've got a new camera so i guessed i could take some decent photos and put up here.










In this pic you can see my 3 Xigmatek fans









The gpu, currently running at 900/1000 until I flash the bios









Cpu block in it's... dusty... glory...









The acctualy pretty good looking NB cooler









Cablemanagement, preventing me from succesfully closing the sidepanel -_-
i now understand why you need arms legs heads etc too close it









Lights and Flash off, and we get a nice, pain in the *** green lamp ._.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
My poor scout is taking a bit of a attack...the heat is insane here (around 38c atm), the gpu is at a ridiculous 70c









Mines taking a beating aswell, i think my room was down too like 8-10c it was soo cold..., the gpu is at rediculous 21c


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
just got mine built







took so many hours to figure out why it wouldnt boot, but i got it done









felt like a ****** for the longest time









pls dont make fun of my not so great cable management >.<

Really nice cable management. I wish I could do my computer as good as yours.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
I've got a new camera so i guessed i could take some decent photos and put up here.










In this pic you can see my 3 Xigmatek fans









The gpu, currently running at 900/1000 until I flash the bios









Cpu block in it's... dusty... glory...









The acctualy pretty good looking NB cooler









Cablemanagement, preventing me from succesfully closing the sidepanel -_-
i now understand why you need arms legs heads etc too close it









Lights and Flash off, and we get a nice, pain in the *** green lamp ._.









Mines taking a beating aswell, i think my room was down too like 8-10c it was soo cold..., the gpu is at rediculous 21c










Wowsers lol ( you know who you are )









Thats looking fantastic, what size fans are at the front and is there 3 of them?
Heres whats under my hood, there 140mm and i had to rip the dvdcage out to fit them in by a whisker zip tied together


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Wowsers lol ( you know who you are )









Thats looking fantastic, what size fans are at the front and is there 3 of them?
Heres whats under my hood, there 140mm and i had to rip the dvdcage out to fit them in by a whisker zip tied together


That is 3 120mm Grey Xigmatek fans for my Radiator


----------



## PathogenX

How can I remove my from 140 MM fan so I can clean it out 
the area is tight

What Is a good 140MM fan for the top exhaust 
preferable Red Led


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


How can I remove my from 140 MM fan so I can clean it out 
the area is tight

What Is a good 140MM fan for the top exhaust 
preferable Red Led


Just un-screw it and pull it out, it is like 3cm the fan is only 2.5 so there is some room








Fans i have no idea, the Xigmatek is good but doesn't come in red


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


I had to route my 8pin power underneath the mobo as it was'nt long enough tobe routed, obviously this has dangers as sharp solder may pierce your cable and short/blow something, i checked the route under the mobo first though and found a safe route, what i really needed todo was get a 8pin extension but i didnt have 1 at the time, i did however get a 24pin extension, 1 day ill get the 8 pin.

The side fans will blow alot of dust into the case , if you can grab some air filters, i used a ladys tight/stocking.

You have a safe and happy new year too dude, same to every1 everywhere.










That is extremely arousing


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
That is extremely arousing

LOl, i have studied every letter







, i can now spell happy new year


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
That is 3 120mm Grey Xigmatek fans for my Radiator

I'm amazed, but lost, but now i'm found again.
I see you took the hdd bay out, Awsome-o for that.
I had'nt noticed you had took the hdd cage out and i was wondering how the hell you got 3 fans in there.
Very tasty indeed.

Just being nosey now but whats your 940 running at?
i have 3700 happy and stable enough to use 24/7 ( reminds me i should change my sig cos it craopped out a few days into 3800 ).


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
I'm amazed, but lost, but now i'm found again.
I see you took the hdd bay out, Awsome-o for that.
I had'nt noticed you had took the hdd cage out and i was wondering how the hell you got 3 fans in there.
Very tasty indeed.

Just being nosey now but whats your 940 running at?
i have 3700 happy and stable enough to use 24/7 ( reminds me i should change my sig cos it craopped out a few days into 3800 ).

Currently running at 3.5, had it running at 3.9 stable a while, had it up at 4 but wasn't benchable


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Currently running at 3.5, had it running at 3.9 stable a while, had it up at 4 but wasn't benchable

I got a boot into 4.1ghz at crazy volts while pc was sitting at a cold open window but i couldnt do anything but google.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
I got a boot into 4.1ghz at crazy volts while pc was sitting at a cold open window but i couldnt do anything but google.

Could probably do something like that aswell.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
My poor scout is taking a bit of a attack...the heat is insane here (around 38c atm), the gpu is at a ridiculous 70c









Yep sure has been Hot here too, last couple days had to shut down 6 PC,s that were Folding, room was way to warm even with AC on was 43C yesterday


----------



## PathogenX

Did you guys read my epic thread
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...therboard.html


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let it all be Known to All Scouts
That K-10 has been promoted
To Brigadier General*









*His Service to this unit has been exemplary and his contributions to the Mission of the Cooler Master Storm Scout Club has been Unequaled and Unmatched to all who serve here.
The Navy Cross is being presented to K10 for his exemplary service to our Troop and himself and has brought
honor to himself and All Scouts Around the Globe.

Semper Fi ... Do or Die.

Lt. Gen. Enigma: Commander Cooler Master Storm Scout Club*

*K10*
Navy Cross
Distinguished Service Metal
Joint Services Ribbon
Longevity Service Award


----------



## K10

Thanks.....I think I'm the only member who doesn't own a Storm Scout anymore...lol

BUT...it was a much better case than this Antec 900. I just have modding fever.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Did you guys read my epic thread
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...therboard.html

Hey Path, I get an "invalid thread" when I click on that.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey Path, I get an "invalid thread" when I click on that.

Must've been deleted. I checked it out before he posted it here. Basically he wants to kill his mobo so his parents will let him upgrade. Most people seemed to suggest/endorse unplugging his comp during a BIOS flash.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey Path, I get an "invalid link" when I click on that.

Because a certain mod on this forum not saying any names
Thought it would be funny to remove a comical thread.

The tread did not break TOS what so ever.
I was not begging or asking for any money or parts
there was no foul language
and there is no pornography.

I did not violate TOS
and when i asked this mod to point out in the TOS where it says I cannot destroy my own hard ware he dose not answer.

I smell corruption. I will not let this go until I see what I did wrong. And from what i see I did nothing wrong for my thread to be deleted.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:

Did you guys read my epic thread
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...therboard.html
I clicked on it as well PathogenX. Nothing

Quote:

Invalid Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
Thats what I get.... tryed.. Anyway. To All have a Healthy & Happy New Years...


----------



## dkev

As I thought, my "friend" did not come through for me on the flying tigers shark teeth art. So I will be painting my Scout metallic cobalt blue. The new fans will be here Monday. I will probably cut the window tomorrow. Anyone know here I can get white 140mm fans? I may go to Frys this weekend and pick up a white neon cold cathode for it.


----------



## tonyptony

Is the top to bottom (from just below the top fan -> down) limit for a cooler really 120mm? I ask because I've seen that some are using the Mugen 2 with the Scout. Is this really possible with the 130mm dimension of the Mugen oriented top to bottom in the Scout?


----------



## photonmoo

Happy New Year from Down Under fellas


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
As I thought, my "friend" did not come through for me on the flying tigers shark teeth art. So I will be painting my Scout metallic cobalt blue. The new fans will be here Monday. I will probably cut the window tomorrow. Anyone know here I can get white 140mm fans? I may go to Frys this weekend and pick up a white neon cold cathode for it.

A bit pricey.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=4380


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
A bit pricey.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=4380

Those are actually silver fans with white LEDs. I'm looking for white fans. I have a couple 120 silver aerocools in a parts drawer somewhere. Noisy as hell.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyptony* 
Is the top to bottom (from just below the top fan -> down) limit for a cooler really 120mm? I ask because I've seen that some are using the Mugen 2 with the Scout. Is this really possible with the 130mm dimension of the Mugen oriented top to bottom in the Scout?

It's hard to understand what you're asking but when I had my Storm Scout, my Mugen 2 fit nearly perfectly. It was like a millimeter away from the top fan.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Those are actually silver fans with white LEDs. I'm looking for white fans. I have a couple 120 silver aerocools in a parts drawer somewhere. Noisy as hell.

Oh...yeah. I can't seem to find any 140mm white fans but I'm almost certain they exist.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Those are actually silver fans with white LEDs. I'm looking for white fans. I have a couple 120 silver aerocools in a parts drawer somewhere. Noisy as hell.

If you need anything under 140mm there is always the Gelid white fans.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...d+fans&x=0&y=0


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
If you need anything under 140mm there is always the Gelid white fans.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...d+fans&x=0&y=0

Whoa! Hydro dynamic bearings! If I understand right that means the bearings are actually surrounded by lubricating fluid. Where did you ever first hear / read about these fans?

Also Happy New Year to all, we got 7 hours to go here in Nevada, I doubt that we'll be awake. House hunting is exhausting.
Don't forget to start writing 2010 on everything tomorrow morning!


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


If you need anything under 140mm there is always the Gelid white fans.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...d+fans&x=0&y=0


Yup I have 4 of these on the way. I ordered them yesterday. Fractal Design has white 140's but I would have to ship them from Europe. $50 is a little steep.


----------



## 985323

Can I join the club?
















its my LAN rig.


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
It's hard to understand what you're asking but when I had my Storm Scout, my Mugen 2 fit nearly perfectly. It was like a millimeter away from the top fan.

In your rig then was the fan blowing out to the rear of the case? If so, that would mean the "long" dimension of the cooler was oriented from just below the topside fan, running down. Like this (I apologize for lifting this from another thread). I wonder if so little space then to the top fan diminishes its effectiveness?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *985323* 
Can I join the club?
















its my LAN rig.


Nice cooling setup. Do you use any optical drives?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyptony* 
In your rig then was the fan blowing out to the rear of the case? If so, that would mean the "long" dimension of the cooler was oriented from just below the topside fan, running down. Like this (I apologize for lifting this from another thread). I wonder if so little space then to the top fan diminishes its effectiveness?

Yes, my fan was blowing out the rear of the case. It was in the same orientation of your pic.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang. Did any of you know GMC makes a case called a Bulldozer? I just stumbled across it on Amazon.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey gang. Did any of you know GMC makes a case called a Bulldozer? I just stumbled across it on Amazon.


They fall apart pretty easy. They have one on display at the local Micro Center and it has fallen apart pretty bad...

EDIT--- The reviews on New Egg are not all that bad.... All eleven of them..... lol

Here it is on New Egg------->GMC Bulldozer Computer Case


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *985323*


Can I join the club?
















its my LAN rig.


Very nice







looks good


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey gang. Did any of you know GMC makes a case called a Bulldozer? I just stumbled across it on Amazon.


I saw this a while ago and I liked the outside appearance but the interior is lacking...a lot. Pretty overpriced IMO as well.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I saw this a while ago and I liked the outside appearance but the interior is lacking...a lot. Pretty overpriced IMO as well.

GMC doesn't make it. Auzentech does. And it's a horrible case.


----------



## BrendonB

Off topic question...
But does anyone know how to reserve system RAM cause my i5 uses up 98% of RAM with an intensive program... Basically
locks up


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrendonB* 
Off topic question...
But does anyone know how to reserve system RAM cause my i5 uses up 98% of RAM with an intensive program... Basically
locks up

I wouldn't know but people will tell you to fill out your rig's specs here - http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

Happy New Year from Hawaii everyone!!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
As I thought, my "friend" did not come through for me on the flying tigers shark teeth art. So I will be painting my Scout metallic cobalt blue. The new fans will be here Monday. I will probably cut the window tomorrow. Anyone know here I can get white 140mm fans? I may go to Frys this weekend and pick up a white neon cold cathode for it.

Paint some normal 140mm fans?


----------



## tonyptony

FYI, I thought the Airflow forum was the right place for this, but I wanted to let fellow Scout owners know about it in case my thinking is all wrong on the matter

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...t-airflow.html

I hope the rules allow me to do this.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
A bit pricey.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=4380

Look in newegg for the Silver stone fans they are while and I believe have a white light and they are eggellent fans...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...me=Silverstone


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Paint some normal 140mm fans?

I decided to leave the Scout as is and focus my modding impulses on my Antec P180 mini. It is in much greater need of improved air flow.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *985323* 
Can I join the club?
















its my LAN rig.

Welcome home Alberta.. Keep Dreaming and then Pray and see what happens.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrendonB* 
Off topic question...
But does anyone know how to reserve system RAM cause my i5 uses up 98% of RAM with an intensive program... Basically
locks up

http://majorgeeks.com/downloads26.html
http://majorgeeks.com/downloads40.html

Hey Troops check this out. Free online backup for up the 500 mb Not bad for Free.

http://majorgeeks.com/MajorGeeks_Onl...kup_d6314.html


----------



## Enigma8750

*Top Ten Mods of 2009

Number 1 Kev b's "Classy Cover up".









Number 2 Seven9st surfers "False Floor"









Number 3 Seven9st Surfer "First Known Window Mod"









Number 4 DKevs "Beautiful Fan mod on Window".









Number 5 Jayte's "Beautiful lighting setup"









Number 6 MlbrottarN's RIG "First Triple Rad Set up inside the Storm scout front end."









Number 7 Photonmoos "Ignition Key safety switch."









Number 8 Kev B's "NVidia Edition Custom Storm Scout"









Number 9 Photonmoo's "Total orange with CM's custom Logos"









Number 10 "Behemoth777's Case called Shadow and Flame"









I wanted to point out some of the most noteworthy concepts and builds and there are more that I have surely missed but This is to show that all of our troops really have some awesome talent.
Noteable mention Treacherous Intellects awesome concept skill.

Happy New Year.

Enigma8750
*


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Look in newegg for the Silver stone fans they are while and I believe have a white light and they are eggellent fans...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...me=Silverstone

Not 140mm though. But the guy doesn't need them anymore so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## sect9

I paint them......... white.














































120mm CM, 140mm CM, 120mm yate-loon and 120mm s-flex.......

its easy........


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sect9* 
I paint them......... white.














































120mm CM, 140mm CM, 120mm yate-loon and 120mm s-flex.......

its easy........

nice Sect 9


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

I got my Storm Scout Tuesday, Sleeved the wires from the power panel. I didnt bother with the USB ones as i don't need to use them.

Cable sleeving is 1/8th clean cut from Ebay. Shrink tube is 3/16th and 1/4 in some places.

Here is the before, minus the 2 USB cables, eSATA and Audio cable.



















I really didn't need to go all the way up, as you don't see it anyways.


----------



## dkev

completed my mods to the antec P180 mini. Lets just say the cooling performance way exceeded my expectations. Under full load the system temps hold steady at 23c! CPU at load 26C. Both hold ambient temps at idle. Just amazing. Once I get my white fans installed on Monday I'll show you guys what I did to it.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
completed my mods to the antec P180 mini. Lets just say the cooling performance way exceeded my expectations. Under full load the system temps hold steady at 23c! CPU at load 26C. Both hold ambient temps at idle. Just amazing. Once I get my white fans installed on Monday I'll show you guys what I did to it.

What are your ambients? CPU load at 26C seems crazy low...even if you had water cooling.


----------



## dkev

Current ambient is 20c. I'm using H50 cooling. I have the fan and the shroud mounted outside the case in a pull config.


----------



## rfjunkie

I was walking through Best Buy's computer department today and noticed that the had the H50 on the shelf for sale...((EDIT)--Cheaper than New Egg and Micro Center.)) Thought it was kinda weird. They even have Corsair PSU's now!!!

H50 at Best Buy.... Who would have thought!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose*


I got my Storm Scout Tuesday, Sleeved the wires from the power panel. I didnt bother with the USB ones as i don't need to use them.

Cable sleeving is 1/8th clean cut from Ebay. Shrink tube is 3/16th and 1/4 in some places.


Really nice sleeving. I'd love to see a picture of the entire system.


----------



## imh073p

Yes nice sleeving, rep+


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Wow thanks! I made a build thread for my case, not so much actual case mods..but more so based on cable management.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...orm-scout.html

I'll snap a pic of my case in full, later in the day. Nothing special, as I keep unscrewing everything nearly every day lol.


----------



## ACM

Some more black casing white bladed fans for you guys.

120mm's
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186033
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835610006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186037
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835106133
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835707002


----------



## Therapy?

Man oh man I really hope Ati will sort their chip problem fast and ship out more HD5850 cards towards my general area because I really can't wait to build a new rig.

My current PC is in desperate need of replacement. Especially since my Nvidia 7600GT died on me so I had to replace it with my old 6200LE 64mb turbocache version







All I can play now is Warcraft 3 ! lol!

Also the fan in my power unit decided he's tired of spinning around all day, so I had to come up with a temporary solution







internal case fan + some tape = cooling... lol


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Man oh man I really hope Ati will sort their chip problem fast and ship out more HD5850 cards towards my general area because I really can't wait to build a new rig. 
l


They have 500 000 Chips going out too the card manufacturers (XFX Sapphire HIS etc)
Offtopic: In Flames


----------



## MaD-DoS

Invite me man, posting some pics real soon as soon as my case arrives.

Edit : BTW, You guys might want to check out the Enermax Apollish fan series, they look pretty neat imo.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaD-DoS* 
Invite me man, posting some pics real soon as soon as my case arrives.

Edit : BTW, You guys might want to check out the Enermax Apollish fan series, they look pretty neat imo.










Actually, I was first tempted to take those fans. But then I thought they might be too bright and I like subtle leds more.

I was thinking about a Red/Black/White/UV theme for my case. Probably keeping the red led front fan of the Scout case and maybe this one in the back, which looks nice with UV turned on. And off:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835214003

and the same on the bottom window side, or either of these:
http://www.thermaltake.com/product_i...Fan&ov=n&ovid=
or
http://www.thermaltake.com/product_i...Fan&ov=n&ovid=

though I'm not sure if the "grille" can be removed so I can place it as an intake fan on the window...
Also I'm not sure the logo version will ruin the red/white theme with it's blueish glow and if the other one would be too trippy








*
QUESTION: Some fans have 4 pin connections but most fan controllers have 3-pin entrance points... any ideas to solve this?*

Anyways, my Thermaltake Spinq VT arrived and it's a beauty







It seems to be able to fit my current case so I have no doubts it will fit the Scout









offtopic:
@MlbrottarN: yea In Flames ftw


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
I was walking through Best Buy's computer department today and noticed that the had the H50 on the shelf for sale...((EDIT)--Cheaper than New Egg and Micro Center.)) Thought it was kinda weird. They even have Corsair PSU's now!!!

H50 at Best Buy.... Who would have thought!

Yea I called their Corporate office about 6 months ago and told them about the Rocketfish/Lian Li case debacle and told them how people were starting groups that own them. Then I told them how they are in such High demand now and I also left messages with the other VPs telling them about how NewEgg is cleaning the floor with their axx. Then I told them that they were about to loose all their peripheral sales if they didn't start taking some of that crap off the shelves and put some stuff up there that people want to buy. I also told them to get someone that knew about video cards and CPU Coolers as well as PSUs and put them in charge at Corporate because the guy that was doing that job was playing too much freaking golf I guess. maybe they listened?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


*
QUESTION: Some fans have 4 pin connections but most fan controllers have 3-pin entrance points... any ideas to solve this?*

offtopic:
@MlbrottarN: yea In Flames ftw












114K .pdf here.

Highlights:

Pin 1 Gnd black
Pin 2 12V yellow
Pin 3 (tachometer) sense green
Pin 4 (PWM) control blue

The PWM pin does not provide power to the fan. It is a 5ma maximum control signal. The specified fan lead colors are not compatible with 3-pin fan wire colors. There are three types of responses the fan can have (called A, B, C in the spec document) to the control input. The PWM frequency is 25KHz nominal, with an allowed range of 21-28KHz.

Lots of other info here. The main thing is, the fan itself has to contain some smarts. No 3-pin fan can be made into a 4-pin PWM fan by one of us ham-handed DIYers. Evidently, the 4-pin "smarts" include defaulting to full-on when no pin-4 control signal is present, which accounts for the observed behavior.


----------



## MaD-DoS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Actually, I was first tempted to take those fans. But then I thought they might be too bright and I like subtle leds more.


True dat, i like it if its bright.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


114K .pdf here.
No 3-pin fan can be made into a 4-pin PWM fan by one of us ham-handed DIYers. Evidently, the 4-pin "smarts" include defaulting to full-on when no pin-4 control signal is present, which accounts for the observed behavior.


Heh, I can unserstand that I cant make a PWM out of a 3-pin fan. But what I'm trying to say is that the case fans I'm planning to buy are 4-pin (so with PWM) and most fan controllers just support 3 pin.

Is it possible to just connect them anyway, ignoring the 4th pwm "hole" of the fan connector?

Also, take for instance this fan controller:
http://azerty.nl/8-1087-68241/scythe...25inch-sn.html

How does it get the temperature readings? Does it come with sensors? Or is it from the fans themselves? Do 4-pin fans even have sensors themselves?


----------



## Enigma8750

Mod by MeatloafOverdose


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Heh, I can unserstand that I cant make a PWM out of a 3-pin fan. But what I'm trying to say is that the case fans I'm planning to buy are 4-pin (so with PWM) and most fan controllers just support 3 pin.

Is it possible to just connect them anyway, ignoring the 4th pwm "hole" of the fan connector?

Also, take for instance this fan controller:
http://azerty.nl/8-1087-68241/scythe...25inch-sn.html

How does it get the temperature readings? Does it come with sensors? Or is it from the fans themselves? Do 4-pin fans even have sensors themselves?


Yes. Actually you can ignore the PMW wire. The fan will run full force all the time but that probably what you want. The fourth wire is usually utilized by the MOTHERBOARD Bios Control for Fan speed on cpu coolers or Servers with motherboard auto fan speed controls to the outer fans.


----------



## tonyptony

Wouldn't Speedfan allow for the speed control of a 3-wire RPM sensing fan, as long as it is plugged into a 3 pin fan header on the MB?

I was thinking that I'd take the rear fan in my Scout and try plugging it in (via adapter) to a fan header that I have right near my CPU PWM header.


----------



## tonyptony

Just wanted to provide a useless cable management update.







I got my extensions from SVC. I never bought from them before but I'm pleased with their prices and shipping costs. Unfortunately I am still waiting on a different shipment from Newegg to complete my set of needed extensions and adapters (I made the mistake of bundling some of these with an earlier 'egg order - wish now I had done them all from SVC). I figure I'll wait until I have everything so as to do more of the work at one time.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


Wouldn't Speedfan allow for the speed control of a 3-wire RPM sensing fan, as long as it is plugged into a 3 pin fan header on the MB?

I was thinking that I'd take the rear fan in my Scout and try plugging it in (via adapter) to a fan header that I have right near my CPU PWM header.


It should but strangely, mine don't let me.


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


It should but strangely, mine don't let me.










I didn't pull the cover, but I'm thinking - aren't the power connectors for the case fans only carrying two wires? That would mean they either aren't - or aren't set up to be - RPM capable.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


I didn't pull the cover, but I'm thinking - aren't the power connectors for the case fans only carrying two wires? That would mean they either aren't - or aren't set up to be - RPM capable.


http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/..._Fan_Connector

I guess you need 4 pin to control em. I have a fan controller for mine anyway though.


----------



## dkev

Just wanted to post my temps for my modded P180
Temp 1 is my system temp.


----------



## lfrancosan

Got my scout last week and love it! This is my first computer build let me know what you guys think thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

I love the build. The setup is atheistically nice and your building skills
Are Great!!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
















I love the build. The setup is atheistically nice and your building skills
Are Great!!


Year says 2008. lol

Looks nice.


----------



## MaD-DoS

Guys, Im going to leave the red fans stantard for now, What do you guys think, red cathodes or green?


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaD-DoS*


Guys, Im going to leave the red fans stantard for now, What do you guys think, red cathodes or green?


I went with red LED's This is what I put in my Scout case.

I plan on adding another one in the case the next time I have the side off.


----------



## BriSleep

Oh man!! Thanks for that link RFjunkie, I know what's going in my new case when it gets here.

Unnnnh, that means the Scout goes in the box tomorrow and I'll be without a gaming computer until they finish the new build. However we should have the Scout case back by Wed or Thur at the latest and all Mindy's stuff should be here on Tuesday so I'll be a building man for the next week or so. Too much to enjoy and no time to enjoy it in.







The story of my life.


----------



## MaD-DoS

Got a question here, Some ppl sayd you could add a cathode on the handle somewhere, behind the front panel, where exactly?


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


































Thanks, just did it to all my fan ports and dropped my temps a couple of degrees


----------



## BriSleep

I don't understand why the pics Enigma put up are crystal clear but the originals are kinda hazy. Anyone know?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I don't understand why the pics Enigma put up are crystal clear but the originals are kinda hazy. Anyone know?

He almost always modifies them.


----------



## Rockr69

@rfjunkie

That looks wicked SU_WEEET! Now you just need to put your other stick on the bottom so you don't have that dark hole of blackness under you Vid card. Other than that it looks great! Nice job!


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
@rfjunkie

That looks wicked SU_WEEET! Now you just need another cctube one the bottom so you don't have that dark hole of blackness under you Vid card. Other than that it looks great! Nice job!

It's not a cctube, its a strip of LED's.

I tried to put another strip in the bottom of the case a little bit ago and it will not fit. I may have to modify the strip a little bit to squeeze it in between the hard drive cage and the case at the bottom. For now I just put the strip in another build of my to see what it would look like.

(It's really cold out here, and I'm bored as hell. Played about 5 hours of Wolfenstein today... I had to start over on that since I'm playing it on a different machine now and did a fresh install.)


----------



## Rockr69

Sorry about cc tube I did an edit, please see reason for editing, I can't wait to see your solution for the strip that's too long cuz I want to do something similar to my scout. I might go with cc tubes. I'm thinkin they're a bit more subdued that the led strip. I could be wrong that's why I joined this club to get ideas on how to get where I want my rig to be. Anyway nice looking nonetheless.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Sorry about cc tube I did an edit, please see reason for editing, I can't wait to see your solution for the strip that's too long cuz I want to do something similar to my scout. I might go with cc tubes. I'm thinkin they're a bit more subdued that the led strip. I could be wrong that's why I joined this club to get ideas on how to get where I want my rig to be. Anyway nice looking nonetheless.

As in one of my other posts on here today, this is the strip of LED's I used.


----------



## Rockr69

Man I get it it. You're using the 12" 18 LED Super Bright Sunlight Stick. As I said I did an edit on my original post and the reason was I'm dumb! I'll quit giving you compliments on your build if all your gonna do is bust my n*** over a simple mistake. Usually when someone gives me a compliment I say thank you. I thought everyone on here was courteous, I guess I was wrong.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Man I get it it. You're using the 12" 18 LED Super Bright Sunlight Stick. As I said I did an edit on my original post and the reason was I'm dumb! I'll quit giving you compliments on your build if all your gonna do is bust my n*** over a simple mistake. Usually when someone gives me a compliment I say thank you. I thought everyone on here was courteous, I guess I was wrong.


I wasn't trying to bust your n#ts over it... I was just trying to help... Sorry if ya took it the wrong way... I totally forgot about the "Thank You"..... sorry.

Feeling a little under the weather today and not thinking clearly...


----------



## PathogenX

Hey guys I had a question
I started a thread here ---> http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...can-i-use.html

please help 
thanks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


I wasn't trying to bust your n#ts over it... I was just trying to help... Sorry if ya took it the wrong way... I totally forgot about the "Thank You"..... sorry.

Feeling a little under the weather today and not thinking clearly...


No prob, I'm a little cranky too. All I was trying to say is your's is the closest to what I have seen as being perfect in my opinion theme wise in the whole club. I can't wait for this blue led craze to be over. Not that I don't like some of the blue stuff I've seen. One in particular I found to be tremendous sweet, just not my style.

Being that it's an led strip inside an acrylic tube couldn't you cut it down to fit wherever you want? Or are the ends hard capped?


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


No prob, I'm a little cranky too. All I was trying to say is your's is the closest to what I have seen as being perfect in my opinion theme wise in the whole club. I can't wait for this blue led craze to be over. Not that I don't like some of the blue stuff I've seen. One in particular I found to be tremendous sweet, just not my style.

Being that it's an led strip inside an acrylic tube couldn't you cut it down to fit wherever you want? Or are the ends hard capped?


I know what your saying about the blue... I have one of my machines that is lit up blue.

I think I like the one I have that I have that is lit up with white LED's the best though.. I painted it flat black inside, cut a window and frame out on the Flow water jet at work... whit the white leds, in it, it makes the Vendetta CPU cooler jump right out of the case.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
No prob, I'm a little cranky too. All I was trying to say is your's is the closest to what I have seen as being perfect in my opinion theme wise in the whole club. I can't wait for this blue led craze to be over. Not that I don't like some of the blue stuff I've seen. One in particular I found to be tremendous sweet, just not my style.

Being that it's an led strip inside an acrylic tube couldn't you cut it down to fit wherever you want? Or are the ends hard capped?

The ends are glued on and there are resistors inside the tube too...

I just finished getting it to go in there. I was able to heat up the tube a little bit and squeeze in the sides where it needed to slide by the hard drive cage. It doesn't need to be fastened down, thats for sure. Its in there tight.

Here is a couple of pictures with it installed...

I ended up taking out some of the tool less hardware out so I could install a couple of things in the 5.25 bays that wouldn't work with the tool less set up.


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

Here is a pic of my Storm Scout with a S-FLEX SFF21F attached to the outside. I paid for a case with two side fan locations and was determined to use them regardless of looks.









The location of the fan was too good to pass up. It directly blows air on my CPU cooler, graphics card, northbridge, and RAM. Effects of mounting the fan:

-2Â°C load on the processor.
+ 200MHz on Prime95 stable northbridge overclock
+ 100MHz on Prime95 stable RAM overclock
-5Â°C load on the graphics card
-2Â°C motherboard temp
-3Â°C hard drive temp.







I don't know how but I'll take it.
+ no noise increase over the other side intake fan.

The cable management is more effective than it appears in the picture. The visible cables are pressed against the window out of the way of airflow. My desk blocks the window so I used it just like the other side panel.


----------



## BrendonB

The H50 doesn't fit in push pull config in the scout due to the top exhaust right?
Does that config really affect cooling?


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsEggrollTime* 
Here is a pic of my Storm Scout with a S-FLEX SFF21F attached to the outside. I paid for a case with two side fan locations and was determined to use them regardless of looks.









The location of the fan was too good to pass up. It directly blows air on my CPU cooler, graphics card, northbridge, and RAM. Effects of mounting the fan:

-2Â°C load on the processor.
+ 200MHz on Prime95 stable northbridge overclock
+ 100MHz on Prime95 stable RAM overclock
-5Â°C load on the graphics card
-2Â°C motherboard temp
-3Â°C hard drive temp.







I don't know how but I'll take it.
+ no noise increase over the other side intake fan.

The cable management is more effective than it appears in the picture. The visible cables are pressed against the window out of the way of airflow. My desk blocks the window so I used it just like the other side panel.

Couldn't you use one of these fans on the inside of the window? I've used them when there was clearance problems. Even My VGA cooler uses 2 of them on one rig. FAN


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I don't understand why the pics Enigma put up are crystal clear but the originals are kinda hazy. Anyone know?

He has Skills









Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenkane* 
Thanks, just did it to all my fan ports and dropped my temps a couple of degrees









Good lad, it's amazing how much honeycomb restricts airflow.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
The ends are glued on and there are resistors inside the tube too...

I just finished getting it to go in there. I was able to heat up the tube a little bit and squeeze in the sides where it needed to slide by the hard drive cage. It doesn't need to be fastened down, thats for sure. Its in there tight.

Here is a couple of pictures with it installed...

I ended up taking out some of the tool less hardware out so I could install a couple of things in the 5.25 bays that wouldn't work with the tool less set up.

That's so cool! Thanks for being our guinea pig with those led sticks. That's exactly the look I was looking for. I'm changing my order to include those sticks. Thanks rfjunkie!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Couldn't you use one of these fans on the inside of the window? I've used them when there was clearance problems. Even My VGA cooler uses 2 of them on one rig. FAN

He's got the dark knight in there. I'm sure a fan won't fit on the inside without rubbin'. And since he ain't racin', he probably don't want to be rubbin'.


----------



## Rockr69

Sorry rfjunkie I didn't notice the link you included (too early in the morning). Those might work out. I tried putting a fan on my window but the noise drove me crazy. I need to fab up some 5v connectors out some of my parts to quiet them down. I can't stand fan noise. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!! My family says my system is really quiet, but to me it sounds like a hurricane. Especially this HD 3850. I'm going to upgrade everything on the inside when I get my taxes and Ive got the XFX HD 4770 picked out, but I'm nervous about it's noise factor. Do you or anyone else know if the ARCTIC COOLING ACCELS1 Rev 2 will fit the 4770? Thanks in advance


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrendonB* 
The H50 doesn't fit in push pull config in the scout due to the top exhaust right?
Does that config really affect cooling?

Push/pull fits fine and yes it affects cooling.


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Couldn't you use one of these fans on the inside of the window? I've used them when there was clearance problems. Even My VGA cooler uses 2 of them on one rig. FAN

Hmm, to be honest I didn't know fans like that existed. I'll put them on my ever-growing list of planned upgrades.

Can someone tell me which wire controls the reset button so I can disable it? My manual is packed away.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsEggrollTime* 
Hmm, to be honest I didn't know fans like that existed. I'll put them on my ever-growing list of planned upgrades.

Can someone tell me which wire controls the reset button so I can disable it? My manual is packed away.

The one labeled RESET SW on the end of wire(the part that you plug into the motherboarD).


----------



## rfjunkie

@Rockr69 I think it should fit that card... There list on there site shows it fits everything below and above... Accelero S1 Rev.2


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
The one labeled RESET SW on the end of wire(the part that you plug into the motherboarD).









It couldn't be more obvious. I must be going blind. Thanks.


----------



## Edgarejc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrendonB* 
The H50 doesn't fit in push pull config in the scout due to the top exhaust right?
Does that config really affect cooling?

Yea it works!
Here is how it looks in my case


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgarejc*


Yea it works!
Here is how it looks in my case


Do you have yours pulling cold air in through the back of your case? If not, Isn't your blue LED fan pointing the wrong way???


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsEggrollTime*









It couldn't be more obvious. I must be going blind. Thanks.


LOl thats funny, i wonder how you knew what the other wires were for
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgarejc*


Yea it works!
Here is how it looks in my case










MMMmmmmm, thats a very tasty looking setup you have there.


----------



## BrendonB

Hmmmmm tasty


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Yea it works!
Here is how it looks in my case











Nice Rig Bud....


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Do you have yours pulling cold air in through the back of your case? If not, Isn't your blue LED fan pointing the wrong way???


According to the fan sticker that fan is sucking air and not Pushing.


----------



## ACM

could be push/pull set-up


----------



## Edgarejc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


could be push/pull set-up


This!
One sucks the air in from outside, while the other
pulls it through the radiator
My core went from 33c to 29c, so yea it works


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Top Ten Mods of 2009

Number 1 Kev b's "Classy Cover up".









Number 2 Seven9st surfers "False Floor"









Number 3 Seven9st Surfer "First Known Window Mod"









Number 4 DKevs "Beautiful Fan mod on Window".









Number 5 Jayte's "Beautiful lighting setup"









Number 6 MlbrottarN's RIG "First Triple Rad Set up inside the Storm scout front end."









Number 7 Photonmoos "Ignition Key safety switch."









Number 8 Kev B's "NVidia Edition Custom Storm Scout"









Number 9 Photonmoo's "Total orange with CM's custom Logos"









Number 10 "Behemoth777's Case called Shadow and Flame"









I wanted to point out some of the most noteworthy concepts and builds and there are more that I have surely missed but This is to show that all of our troops really have some awesome talent.
Noteable mention Treacherous Intellects awesome concept skill.

Happy New Year.

Enigma8750
*


thanks enigma, i was about to feel left out!!!! 1 MONTH AND I SHOULD HAVE THIS SCOUT PAINTED!!!! working out my final details.... oh and i will completely own my scout and all components in 1 week!!! i know that sounds bad, but it really sux being broke! its ok though... next check and everything will be paid off! HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! im hoping this year will be better then the last 5!







FINGERS CROSSED. OH AND..... HA HA FLUCKING WITH YA!


----------



## Therapy?

Heh, I managed to fill in my current rig in the specs. Enjoy the laugh


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Heh, I managed to fill in my current rig in the specs. Enjoy the laugh









You're not alone in the P4 boat. Socket 478 I presume? I'm with ya. Check out my system specs!

The folks here gave a warm welcome nonetheless, cuz they ROCK!!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Wow there were some really strange things happening with the forum. Then I saw that I was not signed in. Then I rembered that I left all my latest passwords in the Scout that I put on UPS this morning, $61- to ship it over the hill to California! They'll have it tomorrow, I should have the empty case back Wednesday and half the parts on the porch in the morning, the other half including the mobo on thurs. Sheesh what a mess I made.

Meanwhile I'm back on the old P4 the front door got totally ripped off the case in the back room. Oh well lights didn't work anyway. This rig is soooo slow. Hoping to have my new machine next week. Mindy's picking out a desk for her new built Scout to go on.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
You're not alone in the P4 boat. Socket 478 I presume? I'm with ya. Check out my system specs!

The folks here gave a warm welcome nonetheless, cuz they ROCK!!!!









If I recall correctly mine's a socket 775 ^^
It's still crap though







the PSU fan is broken, it contains a crappy passive cooled 6200LE due to my 7600GT dying and don't get me started on the cable management







more like the lack of it.

I should get a reward for messiest case ever. LOL!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Wow there were some really strange things happening with the forum. Then I saw that I was not signed in. Then I rembered that I left all my latest passwords in the Scout that I put on UPS this morning, $61- to ship it over the hill to California! They'll have it tomorrow, I should have the empty case back Wednesday and half the parts on the porch in the morning, the other half including the mobo on thurs. Sheesh what a mess I made.

Meanwhile I'm back on the old P4 the front door got totally ripped off the case in the back room. Oh well lights didn't work anyway. This rig is soooo slow. Hoping to have my new machine next week. Mindy's picking out a desk for her new built Scout to go on.

Where in California you moving to?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
If I recall correctly mine's a socket 775 ^^
It's still crap though







the PSU fan is broken, it contains a crappy passive cooled 6200LE due to my 7600GT dying and don't get me started on the cable management







more like the lack of it.

I should get a reward for messiest case ever. LOL!










With some cable management and sleeves that would be a pimp little p4









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...bles-here.html


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
With some cable management and sleeves that would be a pimp little p4









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...bles-here.html

I agree. Modular PSU to tame those power cables, maybe a corsair ch-50 (Oh! that one's my wish, sorry...). I do like the red interior. This is my 478 P4 setup

Attachment 135787


----------



## Enigma8750

I have a vintage build too... but I love your set up..


----------



## Rockr69

Thanks Enigma! If I had the dough to keep it and buy another one I would, but to me that would be selfish. Especially when I have a good buddy that would think this system is the S*** compared to the Dell GX260 he's got and I'm actually thinking about getting another Scout with my upgrade dough so I can just give this one to him turn key (don't tell my daughter







)

I'll be kinda sad to see her go. She's been with me going on 4 years now and she still ROCKS!. Stock clocks on the CPU and the HD 3850 Agp and I still can play Dead Space on highest quality, Far Cry 2 on high and I'm replaying Quake 4 right now on ultra everything. So I'm gonna pay it forward and give my buddy a great big grin!


----------



## ACM

I did a ghetto version of the HDD wall (painting black tomorrow),My false door will be made next.
(My GPU is at RMA, and getting a Sata DVD burner at office depot or bestbuy).

Anyways I bring you pictures.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
With some cable management and sleeves that would be a pimp little p4









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...bles-here.html


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I agree. Modular PSU to tame those power cables, maybe a corsair ch-50 (Oh! that one's my wish, sorry...). I do like the red interior. This is my 478 P4 setup

Attachment 135787

Heh probably







but well I'm buying a new rig (of course in a CM Scout or I would not have signed up here







) so it's not necessary. I might tighten this one up a bit when my new rig is done and I got some leftover time and cash


----------



## Amstelager

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Man oh man I really hope Ati will sort their chip problem fast and ship out more HD5850 cards towards my general area because I really can't wait to build a new rig.

My current PC is in desperate need of replacement. Especially since my Nvidia 7600GT died on me so I had to replace it with my old 6200LE 64mb turbocache version







All I can play now is Warcraft 3 ! lol!

Also the fan in my power unit decided he's tired of spinning around all day, so I had to come up with a temporary solution







internal case fan + some tape = cooling... lol

Hey Therapy Welcome.
Just a Question, are u sure your PSU fan stopped spinning alltogether, as some PSU's fans will only spin when the temps get high, monitored by your MB.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amstelager*


Hey Therapy Welcome.
Just a Question, are u sure your PSU fan stopped spinning alltogether, as some PSU's fans will only spin when the temps get high, monitored by your MB.


Hi, thanks ^^
Yes I'm very sure







it has always been spinning whether my pc was in idle or load didn't matter. Also it's a PSU that came with the case so I doub't it's as sophisticated as reading stuff from the motherboard









Also @Rockr: your case looks alot better then mine







very nice!


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is a picture of the Stacker NVidia 830 Face lift.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Thanks Enigma! If I had the dough to keep it and buy another one I would, but to me that would be selfish. Especially when I have a good buddy that would think this system is the S*** compared to the Dell GX260 he's got and I'm actually thinking about getting another Scout with my upgrade dough so I can just give this one to him turn key (don't tell my daughter







)

I'll be kinda sad to see her go. She's been with me going on 4 years now and she still ROCKS!. Stock clocks on the CPU and the HD 3850 Agp and I still can play Dead Space on highest quality, Far Cry 2 on high and I'm replaying Quake 4 right now on ultra everything. So I'm gonna pay it forward and give my buddy a great big grin!


I love the Sentiment. Great Christian Stewardship. Rep UP!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


I did a ghetto version of the HDD wall (painting black tomorrow),My false door will be made next.
(My GPU is at RMA, and getting a Sata DVD burner at office depot or bestbuy).

Anyways I bring you pictures.


























At least get some Semi Gloss black and paint it... LOL


----------



## Butmuncher

Will have a few more pics up tomoz.
While browsing through the forums i seen a mod using foam, basicly i have sandwiched the 3 front 140mm fans with foam which has created a seal so any air on intake is 100% took through the front panel.
I re-added the white filter material and removed all the original black dust filters, having both filters in was starving my 3 intake fans, alls good now and it looks even brighter and prettier all in white as the black dust filter was shadowing the white.
I'm well impressed.
All it took this time was Â£2 worth of foam and a pair of pliers to bend abit of the frame into place so i could get the fans as close to the frame as possible.
Looks good and works, just gotta wait for the mrs for pics









Have allso added a 60mm akasa fan to the pci slots for exaust, am alittle let down with this though as i really did think there was leds in the fan, silly me.

The dragon has been kicked out its cave and i think i've done my last mods with this case now that everything is all tidy'd up ect, have put alot of hard work into this, wish i had some tools like you guys though so i could make something pretty for the window.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Here is a picture of the Stacker NVidia 830 Face lift.




















I like that, i love the things you guys are making, ie badges


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


At least get some Semi Gloss black and paint it... LOL



Just picked some up









until i get some smoked acrylic it gonna stay.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Here is a picture of the Stacker NVidia 830 Face lift.

Love the paint job Enigma. Keep us updated.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is a picture of the two panels side by side. Wow... They even Match.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Love the paint job Enigma. Keep us updated.


He has a lot more pictures in the thread linked in his sig.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Just picked some up









until i get some smoked acrylic it gonna stay.


Now I know where your going with this. Thats the prototype. not the finished product.. Got ya. I can be really slow. But for today I think it is the paint fumes.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Where in California you moving to?


Hey Kev, 
Not us, just our PC's. We've been looking for a place around here but in the highlands (no more flood areas for us). It's exhausting, we see one, we bid, someone bids $3000- higher. We see another, someone bids before we can even put in an offer. We see one where the house is fantastic but the hill behind it is sliding and would take about $20,000- to get it stabalized.

No, I sent the Scout back to DS. I'll be getting thier report on if they could duplicate the problem tomorrow morning. One way or another I'm getting a HAF 932 case and I've ordered all the parts to make the Scout into a custom build for Mindy. So, I'm still in the Scout club but this time it'll be my hands building it.


----------



## michaeljr1186

my haf on the left and scout on the right









add me to the list please.


----------



## Rockr69

It's a dark day. I bricked my video card being stupid by flashing the bios. I've tried to blind flash it back but no luck. Just blocks of snow and colored lines. I'm back on the geforce 6200 and I feel as if I kicked myself in the nuts.

Newegg says "Unfortunately, our records indicate that the manufacturer's parts warranty for this product has expired. Please contact the product manufacturer for additional service options.
Unfortunately, our records indicate that the manufacturer's labor warranty for this product has expired. Please contact the product manufacturer for additional service options."

I find that odd being that I purchased my card in October and the manufacturer's warranty is already expired. Sapphires website says two year warranty, but has to be handled through retailer. Does that mean Sapphire's warranty is from date of manufacture and Newegg had this card sitting around for 21 months? I'm in a pickle, there's no doubt. I can't live like this till tax return time. Weep with me, one time....


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Here is a picture of the two panels side by side. Wow... They even Match.











If your going too mount both of those on the case aren't one of the namebadges going too be upside down? 
I'm pretty sure it's going too


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'm back on the geforce 6200 and I feel as if I kicked myself in the nuts.

[...]

Weep with me, one time....


I feel you bro... being kicked back to a geforce 6200 is exactly what I've recently gone through myself. It's no fun! Especially since I heard the HD 5850 might take another month or two before it will be generally available! And I'm not buying anything for my rig untill I can get that damn card!!!

So untill then, I too am stuck with a 6200


----------



## Rockr69

Darkness has now to turned to light! Newegg is my saviour in their golden tower of goodness and right. I'm getting an RMA and a prepaid shipping label so I can return my beloved 3850.

I believe we all can learn a lesson here...If your stupid, and apparently I am, DON'T FLASH YOUR CARD!!!!

Rejoice!!!! with me one time....


----------



## Therapy?

Maybe I should send my card for RMA too but the shop I bought it at doesn't exist anymore and I have no clue where to send it for Intel








Also, I dun know how old the card it but I think around 3 years. I dun know if I still have warranty :G


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Darkness has now to turned to light! Newegg is my saviour in their golden tower of goodness and right. I'm getting an RMA and a prepaid shipping label so I can return my beloved 3850.

I believe we all can learn a lesson here...If your stupid, and apparently I am, DON'T FLASH YOUR CARD!!!!

Rejoice!!!! with me one time....


*







*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Darkness has now to turned to light! Newegg is my saviour in their golden tower of goodness and right. I'm getting an RMA and a prepaid shipping label so I can return my beloved 3850.

I believe we all can learn a lesson here...If your stupid, and apparently I am, DON'T FLASH YOUR CARD!!!!

Rejoice!!!! with me one time....


*Can I Get an AMEN!!!







*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
If your going too mount both of those on the case aren't one of the namebadges going too be upside down?
I'm pretty sure it's going too

No... We pretty much read from Right to Left in the US... LOL No Matter what side of the hill You are on..


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
No... We pretty much read from Right to Left in the US... LOL No Matter what side of the hill You are on..

Try mounting them too the case structure,I'm most certain one of them is going too get upside down, and it's the one that is going on the left sidepanel (if lookin g from the front of the case)


----------



## Amstelager

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Try mounting them too the case structure,I'm most certain one of them is going too get upside down, and it's the one that is going on the left sidepanel (if lookin g from the front of the case)

Yeah Enigma If those mount on the case in the general fashion, i do believe MlbrottarN is correct.








Please let us know when u have done some more work on it, really keen to see how the whole thing turns out.


----------



## Rockr69

Enigma U R Funny! AMEN!!


----------



## michaeljr1186

lol i'm a media specialist









so true with that title! thanks op.


----------



## ACM

Man I wish my RMA will be in soon I want to fire up my rig.


----------



## xquisit

I can't wait to take pictures, and show 'em tomorrow!

You all will love my mobo, it looks SEXY.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
lol i'm a media specialist









so true with that title! thanks op.

Lol with 4 1tb hdd i imagine so.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Try mounting them too the case structure,I'm most certain one of them is going too get upside down, and it's the one that is going on the left sidepanel (if lookin g from the front of the case)

Look Im telling you there is nothing wrong with the Enigma Logo..




























See there is nothing wrong with my LOGO!!!!


----------



## ACM

Enigma could you add me in to the club?

Thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Try mounting them too the case structure,I'm most certain one of them is going too get upside down, and it's the one that is going on the left sidepanel (if lookin g from the front of the case)

*Look Im telling you there is nothing wrong with the Enigma Logo..*



























*
See there is nothing wrong with my LOGO!!!!*






















*
Back to the Workstation*


----------



## SukoSpin

I got a question about my HSF (CM Hyper 212+). Is it better to have the orientation east/west or north/south? Either way my will work in my case and I'm not adding a second fan to it. My specs are at the bottom of my post and all the parts will be in tomorrow!


----------



## Enigma8750

THis way...










If you go south to north then you are sucking hot air off your Graphics card. If you attach a 120 fan on top towards the processor then you have fresh air on the processor cooler.


----------



## SukoSpin

Ah good point. I saw that most people had it in that orientation so I was going to have it like that anyway. Thanks for the answer as this is my first build.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

More pics


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX-Sunny-XX*


More pics





































Sunny. I love your talent with the photos. They are really good. You are the Media master my man.. Thanks for sharing your gift with us and the Club. I changed your picture on the first page to the golden one at the top. I like all of them but that one fits the page the best. Rep up for the Talent. Now use it for good and not evil...LOL


----------



## xquisit

cool pictures sunny!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Look Im telling you there is nothing wrong with the Enigma Logo..




























See there is nothing wrong with my LOGO!!!!
























win!, leave it like that








That case is freakin awesome btw, rep+


----------



## Edgarejc

I dont know how but one of my blue lights just died! D:
Shorty after that i decided to turn the other one off and now
my case is all dark inside, so i decide to turn on the red lights
and i must say am kinda digging the red!









* Thats one nice case enigma! cant wait to see the final results!


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Look Im telling you there is nothing wrong with the Enigma Logo..*



























*
See there is nothing wrong with my LOGO!!!!*






















*
Back to the Workstation*



















I'm loving that Scout, never seen that pic before, i feel sort of warm and fuzzy inside







.


----------



## Butmuncher

Here's a few more pics.
Since last time i've added that god damn antec spot cool to my gfx card, had to butcher the plastic fan housing alittle to get it on but i'm happy i finnaly found a use for the Â£14 fan even though i've thrown most of it away







, temps dropped about about 14c give or take some on load so i'm happy with that mod and it lights the card up beautifully.

Added the foam to front of case wich has given me a nice air tight seal so the air that comes in now comes in only from the front panel instead of abit being recycled from inside the case.

Aded the white filter to front panel and removed the stock black filters, makes the front a very nice bright ambient colour that does look extremely nice in the flesh. Used the large stock fan filter for the psu intake







.

Removed the noctua 140mm fan from heatsink just to add abit more eye candy as i can now see the jaggies

























Lol i think i should of moved the man pouch

















































And 1 of Lilly the rat


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Sunny. I love your talent with the photos. They are really good. You are the Media master my man.. Thanks for sharing your gift with us and the Club. I changed your picture on the first page to the golden one at the top. I like all of them but that one fits the page the best. Rep up for the Talent. Now use it for good and not evil...LOL










Thnx Enigma








If you ever want any of your photos editing just shoot me a pm


----------



## Enigma8750

Ieeeeeeeeee... A mouse... Thats cool. I got a friend that has her two rats in these balls and they walk all over the house with the clear balls around them. The Cooler on the Video card is just Awesome looking and the foam you have working in the front has a glow to it.. Thanks for the tease. You're a Good Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX-Sunny-XX*


Thnx Enigma








If you ever want any of your photos editing just shoot me a pm










I will Sunny. Thanks alot. My Scouts are awesome. All of them.


----------



## Enigma8750

It's okay MlbrottarN. You can trash talk with me I won't get mad. I respect all my scouts and I thank you for telling me about my Logo Problem. You have a good Eye. I didn't believe you until I put it together. That makes you have a higher IQ than mine. And mines is in the 148. Good job.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Ieeeeeeeeee... A mouse... Thats cool. I got a friend that has her two rats in these balls and they walk all over the house with the clear balls around them. The Cooler on the Video card is just Awesome looking and the foam you have working in the front has a glow to it.. Thanks for the tease. You're a Good Scout.


Lol its Lilly the rat.
I've tried the rats in the balls but i just cant bear to see them covered in there own doodoo after a few min, my rats do'nt like the balls or they are not used to them so its not long before the ball is covered in ratty poo aswell as the rats so i never used the ball again.
Would be wicked to see them happy in one though as i've seen hamsters in them and they love em.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*












Hehehehe







That made me smile , thanks


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


It's okay MlbrottarN. You can trash talk with me I won't get mad. I respect all my scouts and I thank you for telling me about my Logo Problem. You have a good Eye. I didn't believe you until I put it together. That makes you have a higher IQ than mine. And mines is in the 148. Good job.


Hehe, don't worry I said it too help you








And also, I have an IQ of 125 ish last time i checked but I'm still only 15


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Hehe, don't worry I said it too help you








And also, I have an IQ of 125 ish last time i checked but I'm still only 15









I know you did. Your very smart and you caught that right off. I had to put it on to see what you meant. You did good young man.

BTW. I would have never guessed that you were 15. Actually I figured you for a College student maybe in the 3rd. year.


----------



## Rockr69

I just got finished with my first mod on the Scout. I removed the plastic grill in the front cover. I never have liked the way it didn't line up with the fan and my hard drive temps went down 3 degrees to boot. I'll post pics when I get my replacement 3850 cuz I had to use the molex connector for the 7600 GS my wife let use (my old one). What a nice wife.

BTW, my IQ is 200 according to the SOHK


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I just got finished with my first mod on the Scout. I removed the plastic grill in the front cover. I never have liked the way it didn't line up with the fan and my hard drive temps went down 3 degrees to boot. I'll post pics when I get my replacement 3850 cuz I had to use the molex connector for the 7600 GS my wife let use (my old one). What a nice wife.

BTW, my IQ is 200 according to the SOHK










wow 200. You are part of the Mensa society huh.


----------



## photonmoo

OoOo see all this proves....the smart/clever thing to do, is by a scout


----------



## MijnWraak

Time to do some modding to my scout! never actually done a real case mod yet, so hoping I don't butcher it TOO badly.

I intend on putting a 240 rad in the front, so probably going to be removing the entire 5.25" cage and somehow making the 3.5" cage shorter... not sure this is going to end well. Might just follow MlbrottarN's mod and cut into the front and mount it there. That should probably be the easiest way. Off to the case modding sub-forum to find info on dremel cutting tools! Bye-bye money!


----------



## Enigma8750

*Here is an update on my Enigma0017 Build*


----------



## GeekInSaNe

From Monterrey, MÃ©xico!





































Saludos!


----------



## Rockr69

@Enigma. If Mensa means means dumb, then yeah.







My IQ is based on the School of hard knocks scoring curve with 1000 being the maximum. Nobody take offense, I was just poking a little fun at myself over bricking my video card. Love to everyone!

@Photonmoo-absolutely!


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeekInSaNe*


From Monterrey, MÃ©xico!





































Saludos!


Is that front intake from the top exaust








I like it.


----------



## MaD-DoS

Aight, i think i'm done for now. Gotta change the stantard fans with blue ones tho. Lemme know watchya guys think


----------



## RoleT

Hey guys, first of all, some sweet stuff you all are doing. I am about 90% sure i'm going to get this case and I was wondering if there are any great deals floating around. Newegg is 90+20shipping.







I just need to be able to fit my corsair h50 in it. Also a powersupply like 650+ would be good if there was a package. Thanks guys-RoleT


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoleT* 
Hey guys, first of all, some sweet stuff you all are doing. I am about 90% sure i'm going to get this case and I was wondering if there are any great deals floating around. Newegg is 90+20shipping.







I just need to be able to fit my corsair h50 in it. Also a powersupply like 650+ would be good if there was a package. Thanks guys-RoleT









http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-...2914356&sr=1-1

93 with Amazon Free Super Saver shipping.

Although I loved my scout, I'd recommend the CM 690 II over it, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...119216&Tpk=692

But if you're comparing it to the amazon scout, you're looking at a 27 dollar difference...which is kind of a deal killer. BUT, I can assure you that Amazon will get the 690 II in due time.


----------



## RoleT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-...2914356&sr=1-1

93 with Amazon Free Super Saver shipping.

Although I loved my scout, I'd recommend the CM 690 II over it, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...119216&Tpk=692

But if you're comparing it to the amazon scout, you're looking at a 27 dollar difference...which is kind of a deal killer. BUT, I can assure you that Amazon will get the 690 II in due time.

Thanks and... I can't get over the black interior. Also I'm a window guy. Gotta be able to see inside


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoleT* 
Thanks and... I can't get over the black interior. Also I'm a window guy. Gotta be able to see inside









Oh, they both have black interior but if you like windows then the Storm Scout's the choice for you.


----------



## Enigma8750

I did one More paint job on the front and threw it all together. Here is the Result.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I did one More paint job on the front and threw it all together. Here is the Result.











I think you need another Enigma decal on the front, great color combination to!


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoleT*


Hey guys, first of all, some sweet stuff you all are doing. I am about 90% sure i'm going to get this case and I was wondering if there are any great deals floating around. Newegg is 90+20shipping.







I just need to be able to fit my corsair h50 in it. Also a powersupply like 650+ would be good if there was a package. Thanks guys-RoleT











Newegg sold me one for $45 after tax/shipping/rebate!

Cyber Monday for the win!


----------



## Rockr69

You got some mad skills Enigma. I'm not really a blue kind of guy, but DAMN!, that looks sweet!


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Newegg sold me one for $45 after tax/shipping/rebate!

Cyber Monday for the win!


lol I got almost everything for my system that day, too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoleT*

Hey guys, first of all, some sweet stuff you all are doing. I am about 90% sure i'm going to get this case and I was wondering if there are any great deals floating around. Newegg is 90+20shipping. I just need to be able to fit my corsair h50 in it. Also a powersupply like 650+ would be good if there was a package. Thanks guys-RoleT


I just put a Corsair H50 in mine last night. That thing's sweet. I've got my PhIIX4 955 going 3.57GHz at 46 degrees. Idles 28 or less in a 23 degree room.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I think you need another Enigma decal on the front, great color combination to!










Nice enigma, looks great! any plans 4 the inside??? either way looking shap, dont think i could have done it better myself! sometimes simple makes the best results


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


lol I got almost everything for my system that day, too.

I just put a Corsair H50 in mine last night. That thing's sweet. I've got my PhIIX4 955 going 3.57GHz at 46 degrees. Idles 28 or less in a 23 degree room.


You can overclock that thing a lot more. I can get 3.5 GHz on stock volts...


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


You can overclock that thing a lot more. I can get 3.5 GHz on stock volts...


I've been screwing with it since last night. Every time I bump it up to 3.675 or higher I get BSOD ten minutes into Prime95. Tried as high as 1.45 volts with same issue. Best it made it at that speed was 70 minutes and BSOD. I'd like to get it higher tonight or tomorrow night since I'm going to be doing a lot of CFD this weekend, but the crashes are getting frustrating and since I ran Prime95 for 7 hours tonight with zero errors I thought it would be a good resting point. lol Any suggestions, though?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


I've been screwing with it since last night. Every time I bump it up to 3.675 or higher I get BSOD ten minutes into Prime95. Tried as high as 1.45 volts with same issue. Best it made it at that speed was 70 minutes and BSOD. I'd like to get it higher tonight or tomorrow night since I'm going to be doing a lot of CFD this weekend, but the crashes are getting frustrating.


How're you overclocking? BIOS? If not, you should be. Also, if you're bumping the FSB, your BSOD may be coming from your RAM or North Bridge.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


How're you overclocking? BIOS? If not, you should be. Also, if you're bumping the FSB, your BSOD may be coming from your RAM or North Bridge.


I am doing BIOS. I started with the FSB and was stepping it up in 5mhz increments. At 215x17.5=3.7625 I got the first BSOD so I dropped the FSB back to 210 (stable in the past) and a 17.5 multiplier for 3.675 GHz but I tried that three different times, getting as high as 1.45 volts and it kept crashing ten minutes into Prime95 blend.\\

NB is 2310 with the FSB 210. (or 2200 at 200)


----------



## Enigma8750

Since the K10 processor has a built in FSB internally on the chip I have never had much success on kicking up the FSB. it makes it unstable.

But if you bump that Muliplier and drop your FSB to 199 then you may see some good results.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I think you need another Enigma decal on the front, great color combination to!









Where would you locate that front Logo Kev. I'm got two places that I want to put it but I am still trying to work that out.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Where would you locate that front Logo Kev. I'm got two places that I want to put it but I am still trying to work that out.

I think that is the star trek font, you should be able to easily make one in gimp that would fit anywhere. I cant wait to see how that turns out, im thinking of doing something similar.


----------



## Edgarejc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


You can overclock that thing a lot more. I can get 3.5 GHz on stock volts...


I have mine at 3.8 at 1.4








I idle around 30c to 38c load
just make sure you have the
push/pull config on your H50!


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgarejc*


I have mine at 3.8 at 1.4








I idle around 30c to 38c load
just make sure you have the
push/pull config on your H50!


Hmm I'd love to get to 3.8, especially on 1.4 volts. I am using a push-pull config, with the stock rear exhaust case fan and the fan that came with the H50. And I don't think the crashes are caused my temperature. I just ran 210*17.5 (3.675ghz) at 1.425 volts and it was holding under 50 degrees. I left it alone for about 2 hours and when I came back my computer had restarted. I know it didn't overheat because i have CoreTemp set to Sleep the computer if it hits 55.

@K10: I'd lower the reference clock like you say, but then I'd be slowing down my ram and it doesn't like to hold 7-8-7-24 at the full 1600mhz it's rated for, so I was wanting to keep it at 1400 with the 210 reference clock and keep the 7-8-7-24 timings.

And I don't think I did a very good job with the heatsink. Still being at home for break, all I had to clean off the old stuff was 70% rubbing alcohol, q-tips, and a coffee filter. Will see if I can get some acetone and some arctic silver when I get back to school.


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

purduepilot, what is your CPU-NB voltage? I have the same RAM and CPU as you and ran into a situation similar to yours while overclocking. Everything was fine with my CPU between 3.5-3.6 but I couldn't pass prime with it higher no matter how much I increased the vcore.

Later on while working on my northbridge overclock I realized I could now take my CPU up to 3.85 with the proper vcore and pass prime. So I retraced my steps and the only real change I made was increasing my CPU-NB voltage to 1.3 in order to stabilize my northbridge. I then dropped the NB down to 2000 while keeping the 1.3v setting and ran prime again with my CPU at 3.85GHz. It passed, so I dropped my CPU-NB voltage back down and quickly failed the next stress test.

Maybe someone else can explain why it worked because it confuses me, but if you haven't already adjusted your CPU-NB voltage then perhaps you can try that. I also increased my NB voltage by 1 notch but that's only because my BIOS calls auto "normal" and it bothers me.







I don't know if increased NB voltage had any effect.


----------



## xquisit

Pictures:


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsEggrollTime* 
purduepilot, what is your CPU-NB voltage? I have the same RAM and CPU as you and ran into a situation similar to yours while overclocking. Everything was fine with my CPU between 3.5-3.6 but I couldn't pass prime with it higher no matter how much I increased the vcore.

Later on while working on my northbridge overclock I realized I could now take my CPU up to 3.85 with the proper vcore and pass prime. So I retraced my steps and the only real change I made was increasing my CPU-NB voltage to 1.3 in order to stabilize my northbridge. I then dropped the NB down to 2000 while keeping the 1.3v setting and ran prime again with my CPU at 3.85GHz. It passed, so I dropped my CPU-NB voltage back down and quickly failed the next stress test.

Maybe someone else can explain why it worked because it confuses me, but if you haven't already adjusted your CPU-NB voltage then perhaps you can try that. I also increased my NB voltage by 1 notch but that's only because my BIOS calls auto "normal" and it bothers me.







I don't know if increased NB voltage had any effect.

It's on Auto. I don't know what it normally is, though, so since I didn't have a starting place I decided to leave it alone for now. lol Will try it with 1.3V on the northbridge.

edit: AMD Overdrive shows NB Voltage as 1.27V under load (1.10 idle).


----------



## stvptrsn

Well, the CM 690 II Advanced is now available on newegg and one is on the way to me.

Not sure yet what I'm going to do with the Scout...

Steve


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


It's on Auto. I don't know what it normally is, though, so since I didn't have a starting place I decided to leave it alone for now. lol Will try it with 1.3V on the northbridge.

edit: AMD Overdrive shows NB Voltage as 1.27V under load (1.10 idle).


Northbridge or CPU-NB? Sometimes people mix them up. CPU-NB should be the voltage you want to focus on. It deals with your IMC and northbridge but for me it also helped my CPU overclock.


----------



## hxcnero

just bought mine yesterday. needs a bit more work. side fans and a fan in the drive bay. thinking about a red/purple color scheme.

the pics make my H50 hoses look like they are bent hella bad. they are not.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsEggrollTime*


Northbridge or CPU-NB? Sometimes people mix them up. CPU-NB should be the voltage you want to focus on. It deals with your IMC and northbridge but for me it also helped my CPU overclock.


Pretty sure I got the CPU-NB.

Managed to get it up to 3.675GHz last night. Prime for 6h35m, zero errors.
210x17.5, 2310 NB, vcore 1.4375, cpu-nb voltage 1.3, dram 1400mhz auto voltage, 7-8-7-24. 50 degrees load, 28 idle.


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

Nice.







I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Enigma8750

xquisit: Nice Build man.. Both of those cards look awesome.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is the Newest Update on the CM 830 NVidia reModEl.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Here is the Newest Update on the CM 830 NVidia reModEl.











Very nice!


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
xquisit: Nice Build man.. Both of those cards look awesome.

Thank you so much!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Here is the Newest Update on the CM 830 NVidia reModEl.











Wow, talk about a sexy case!


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Here is the Newest Update on the CM 830 NVidia reModEl.











Looks good, but you gotta get rid of that red hub.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
Looks good, but you gotta get rid of that red hub.

Naaa. I like my Red hub. I needed some punch in the front of the case. Just a little and that was the place along with my Enigma Logo on the front. Running out of Color in my Printer. Its got a Pink hue on the front but it also looks a little electric as well so I will black out the white on the side with a felt tip pin and leave it. It's my first project since my Scout Build so I have been having a ball with it. BTW.. Here is what it looks like in person. I tried to match the colors with the Picasa program because the colors always look lighter than they really are in person. So Here is the Mock up.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh BTW.. Xquisit? I downloaded a few Picts from you Series and messed with them some. I know that xSunnyX could do a better job than me on this but I loved a few of your pictures enough to want to tweek them. Here they are.










And this one is my favorite.


----------



## photonmoo

Looking good guys


----------



## imh073p

Lol dang you guys are busy, im jealous.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Ohh BTW.. Xquisit? I downloaded a few Picts from you Series and messed with them some. I know that xSunnyX could do a better job than me on this but I loved a few of your pictures enough to want to tweek them. Here they are.










And this one is my favorite.










Wow, this made my day









+rep


----------



## BrendonB

Here is my first ever build...
Have mercy on the cables lol
Sorry for the poor resolution


----------



## Rogue1266

Beautiful work Enigma8750.


----------



## ACM

Still waiting on acrylic.

Decided not to paint it (it been a waste of time)


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*













Still waiting on acrylic.

Decided not to paint it (it been a waste of time)


I'm loving that









That case really does look sweet Enigma8750

What do you guys think of tights for airfilters?
I've just swapped my white filter for a tight, slipped the tight all the way onto the front and back of front panel so there is really 2 filters but 1 tight.
Air passes through lots better than the thick white stuff and you can hardly tell there is a black tight covering the front of the panel.
Believe it or not i'm suffering from dust, must be them 2 140mm xigmatek and the stock 140mm fans


----------



## ACM

I find panty hoes/tights to be great filters and not limiting your air low.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
I find panty hoes/tights to be great filters and not limiting your air low.

I don't know what got me, but that "Put on your cool face" made me lol.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Looking exceptionally nice there Enigma, liking the colour combo, well done indeed!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Here is the Newest Update on the CM 830 NVidia reModEl.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Enigma hope you recognise it


----------



## tonyptony

After some of the pics I've seen here I feel like a regular sewer worker posting my basic finally-got-the-fundamentals done pics.

Next step - a Mugen 2 (I think) and some refinement of the cable management. Maybe a mod if I have the guts to do it.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


After some of the pics I've seen here I feel like a regular sewer worker posting my basic finally-got-the-fundamentals done pics.

Next step - a Mugen 2 (I think) and some refinement of the cable management. Maybe a mod if I have the guts to do it.










Vendetta

EDIT: Oh, I thought you were saying your cooler is a Mugen 2. Yeah...upgrading to Mugen 2 is a great step


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


i don't know what got me, but that "put on your cool face" made me lol.










lol.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Where in California you moving to?


Hey Kev, no not moving to CA, just sent my computer back for some upgrades. They don't know how to follow instructions very well I specifically asked for my Scout case to be returned. They had it sold the day after they got it. Now I had to pay $109- including shipping to get a new one. That's ok though I got to buy a bunch of neat accessories.
Meanwhile I have $1700- in computer parts in boxes behind me doing nothing.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey Kev, no not moving to CA, just sent my computer back for some upgrades. They don't know how to follow instructions very well I specifically asked for my Scout case to be returned. They had it sold the day after they got it. Now I had to pay $109- including shipping to get a new one. That's ok though I got to buy a bunch of neat accessories.
Meanwhile I have $1700- in computer parts in boxes behind me doing nothing.


Dribbling and drooling, any pics of that lot?


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyptony* 
After some of the pics I've seen here I feel like a regular sewer worker posting my basic finally-got-the-fundamentals done pics.

Next step - a Mugen 2 (I think) and some refinement of the cable management. Maybe a mod if I have the guts to do it.









I've had pretty good luck with the vendetta coolers. Actually I have a Vendetta 2 in one of my Q9400 builds and the original Vendetta on the other Q9400 build, with the same overclock... The original Vendetta runs cooler... Go figure.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


It's no fun! Especially since I heard the HD 5850 might take another month or two before it will be generally available!










 I hope you mean in Nederlanda because we have them coming out our ears here. I just bought an XFX Cypress Black edition for my wifes build.


----------



## Enigma8750

I cannot express my feelings for all of you who have supported through this new build. I am still working on the aluminum on the inside. Evidently the last owner had a bad coolant leak because I have had to use 600 Sand paper and 4 0000 Steel wool to clean it and I am still not happy with it.

Xquist Your build is Great and I'm Glad that you liked the Graphics Cards enough to make them your Avatar.. Thats cool.
Sunny. I immediatly saved that picture. I love it very much.. Thank you for the Sentiment.
Brandon. Youre a Scout. And youre never a sewer worker. Great build.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I cannot express my feelings for all of you who have supported through this new build. I am still working on the aluminum on the inside. Evidently the last owner had a bad coolant leak because I have had to use 600 Sand paper and 4 0000 Steel wool to clean it and I am still not happy with it.

Xquist Your build is Great and I'm Glad that you liked the Graphics Cards enough to make them your Avatar.. Thats cool.
Sunny. I immediatly saved that picture. I love it very much.. Thank you for the Sentiment.
Brandon. Youre a Scout. And youre never a sewer worker. Great build.


Yeah, I had to make my fav. picture my avatar!


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea... Its Xquisit


----------



## Enigma8750

Check this out.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stvptrsn*


Well, the CM 690 II Advanced is now available on newegg and one is on the way to me.

Not sure yet what I'm going to do with the Scout...

Steve


Sell it. It's new and shippings not too much of a problem. Just add the shipping in the price.


----------



## kev_b

I moved my signature rig out of my NVIDA Scout into my new Lian-Li case, I do have 2 Scout cases but I like the NVIDIA Scout more then my other one so next week I'll get started moving my AMD 550 BE set up into my NVIDA Scout, and yes I do like wasting time.








Pics of my new Lian-Li if anyone is interested.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I cannot express my feelings for all of you who have supported through this new build. I am still working on the aluminum on the inside. Evidently the last owner had a bad coolant leak because I have had to use 600 Sand paper and 4 0000 Steel wool to clean it and I am still not happy with it.

Xquist Your build is Great and I'm Glad that you liked the Graphics Cards enough to make them your Avatar.. Thats cool.
Sunny. I immediatly saved that picture. I love it very much.. Thank you for the Sentiment.
Brandon. Youre a Scout. And youre never a sewer worker. Great build.


If your aluminum is stained try and find a truck (semi) detailing shop or truck wash and ask about the acid they use to get water streaks out of aluminum and stainless steel. It should be mild enough not to damage the aluminum and should get those coolant stains right out. Hope that helps.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Hmm I'd love to get to 3.8, especially on 1.4 volts. I am using a push-pull config, with the stock rear exhaust case fan and the fan that came with the H50. And I don't think the crashes are caused my temperature. I just ran 210*17.5 (3.675ghz) at 1.425 volts and it was holding under 50 degrees. I left it alone for about 2 hours and when I came back my computer had restarted. I know it didn't overheat because i have CoreTemp set to Sleep the computer if it hits 55.

@K10: I'd lower the reference clock like you say, but then I'd be slowing down my ram and it doesn't like to hold 7-8-7-24 at the full 1600mhz it's rated for, so I was wanting to keep it at 1400 with the 210 reference clock and keep the 7-8-7-24 timings.

And I don't think I did a very good job with the heatsink. Still being at home for break, all I had to clean off the old stuff was 70% rubbing alcohol, q-tips, and a coffee filter. Will see if I can get some acetone and some arctic silver when I get back to school.


Hey I don't know diddly about AMD's but I found out the hard way that O/C'ed Cpu's don't exactly like it if you set up Speed Step or Sleep. They feel a little drop in voltage and the cores shut down or in my case they locked. Try using ACPI only in ST (1) and tell you OS to cut out all the sleep settings except the video and you may be able to O/C much higher that you expect.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Dribbling and drooling, any pics of that lot?










Not yet, when the rest comes I'm going to spread it all out and takes shots in box, then out of box. Should be pretty shiny! (reference to Firefly)


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Not yet, when the rest comes I'm going to spread it all out and takes shots in box, then out of box. Should be pretty shiny! (reference to Firefly)


How ironic. I'm actually wearing my Firefly t-shirt today.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey I don't know diddly about AMD's but I found out the hard way that O/C'ed Cpu's don't exactly like it if you set up Speed Step or Sleep. They feel a little drop in voltage and the cores shut down or in my case they locked. Try using ACPI only in ST (1) and tell you OS to cut out all the sleep settings except the video and you may be able to O/C much higher that you expect.


Well, when I was still playing around with overclocking on stock air, I used that CoreTemp overtemp protection and it actually did end up sleeping the computer about an hour into one of the prime blends since it was overheating. I woke up the computer and prime continued along happy as a clam until I killed it since it was obviously running too hot, so I'm not sure that's what's doing it. I've also noticed that every once in a while when I boot up my computer, on POST I get an "Overclock failed!" message and prompt to either boot with default settings or go into BIOS. I go into BIOS then just hit save and exit and it boots normally from there. Not sure what the deal is with that.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
If your aluminum is stained try and find a truck (semi) detailing shop or truck wash and ask about the acid they use to get water streaks out of aluminum and stainless steel. It should be mild enough not to damage the aluminum and should get those coolant stains right out. Hope that helps.

Thanks. I have a cousin in the Trucking business. He will probably have some in his garage. Somewhere next to his Drag Bike and his Dirt Bike and his Suzuki Rice cooker.. Great advice ... Rep UP.

*Kev_b.* Love the Lian Li. I wish I had a niece called Lian Li. She would be cool.

But I have to ask you something Verrrry Important.
Where's the Bro Horl on that Lian li. No Bro Horl.









*Nice Case Kev_b* Don't leave us. You're a General Now.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea... Its Xquisit











You never cease to amaze me!

Just for that.. I shall spoil you all with two pictures I just took!


















It's nothing great, just my 4 year old monitor set up.. maybe like 6 years old (except for the 4 year old XEROX).

I will have a 120hz LCD monitor, and new mouse/mousepad.

Will buy some new UV fans, and more stuff!

Can't spoil it all so quick


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thanks. I have a cousin in the Trucking business. He will probably have some in his garage. Somewhere next to his Drag Bike and his Dirt Bike and his Suzuki Rice cooker.. Great advice ... Rep UP.

*Kev_b.* Love the Lian Li. I wish I had a niece called Lian Li. She would be cool.

But I have to ask you something Verrrry Important.
Where's the Bro Horl on that Lian li. No Bro Horl.









*Nice Case Kev_b* Don't leave us. You're a General Now.

Anybody know what screw diameter and thread is needed for the rear case exhaust fan and the H50 radiator? I'm running a sandwich push-pull but right now the push fan is just wired onto the radiator since I didn't have long enough screws.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Anybody know what screw diameter and thread is needed for the rear case exhaust fan and the H50 radiator? I'm running a sandwich push-pull but right now the push fan is just wired onto the radiator since I didn't have long enough screws.


I got 3 inch long 6-32 screws from Lowes and cut them down to size, for what ever reason Lowes went from a 2.25 inch long screw to 3 inch long screw, nothing inbetween the 2 sizes.
On a side note if I couldn't find a screw that would work I was going to use a stapler.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Nice Case Kev_b* Don't leave us. You're a General Now.


I'm not going anywhere, Enigma, I will have my NVIDIA Scout sitting next to my Lian-Li next week. Also I figured now that I have a General's pay I can afford a cadillac.


----------



## Rockr69

Firefly, Oh Firefly. Where for art thou Firefly?

Right here on my hard drive I think I'll watch an episode. Now which one? Jaynestown...or War Stories... maybe The Shindig. I don't know stupid Gorram choices!....Hell, I'll just watch them all.


----------



## xquisit

What 140mm fan can you guys recommend? I am using an H50 (where my stock 120mm fan is located, there is a rad..so yeah), and need something that will fit.

I currently have CM R4 (RED LED) fans, and want to know if I should use Ultra Kaze 3000 instead for my push/pull? Maybe I can use a mod'd R4 as a fan shroud.


----------



## Enigma8750

Looks like Kev_b is using Noctua fans... They are silent and push some pressure but the Kaze are really nice and noisy.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Firefly, Oh Firefly. Where for art thou Firefly?

Right here on my hard drive I think I'll watch an episode. Now which one? Jaynestown...or War Stories... maybe The Shindig. I don't know stupid Gorram choices!....Hell, I'll just watch them all.


Unfortunately, that CAN be done in a day...


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


How ironic. I'm actually wearing my Firefly t-shirt today.











Ha! That's great, where did you get it??


----------



## Therapy?

Hey you guys it's me again









Quick question:

Is it possible to solidly put the Scythe Kaze Server fancontroller in this case?








http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16811998063

I mean, with the toolless stuff in the case I doubt I can screw this baby in. It's kinda short with the side brackets.

Also, I've ordered these fans for the case:
*COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Red LED Case Fan*

















http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16835103063

I think they are awesome and have a very good airflow (2000 rpm 90cfm)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I hope you mean in Nederlanda because we have them coming out our ears here. I just bought an XFX Cypress Black edition for my wifes build.


Yes in The Netherlands... they are extremely hard to get and those ******* retailers bump up the prices because of it (near 300 euro's for a 5850)


----------



## fengstar

Just bought one today!

I already broke two of the expansion clips, lol.  Those things sure are flimsy. I guess I'll just screw my card down instead.

Overall I really like how it looks and feels. I love love love the handle too. Can't wait till all my parts come in so I can start building it.

Question, did you guys find the stock cooling adequate? I'll be running just one 5770 and one hard drive. Should I add more fans?


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:

I already broke two of the expansion clips, lol. Those things sure are flimsy. I guess I'll just screw my card down instead.
I done exactly the same straight away, after i broke 1 i worked out how they opened, yes they are flimsy, and yes they break if your not carefull
















Nice one on the case, its a awsome case, its my second case ever and to me its awsome till the next one comes along that will be even more awsome.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Hey you guys it's me again









Quick question:

Is it possible to solidly put the Scythe Kaze Server fancontroller in this case?








http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16811998063

I mean, with the toolless stuff in the case I doubt I can screw this baby in. It's kinda short with the side brackets.

Also, I've ordered these fans for the case:
*COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Red LED Case Fan*

















http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16835103063

I think they are awesome and have a very good airflow (2000 rpm 90cfm)

Yes in The Netherlands... they are extremely hard to get and those ******* retailers bump up the prices because of it (near 300 euro's for a 5850)

Answer= yes. All you gotta do is slide the Optical drive tooless lock to the fully open position the get under the end of it with a small regular srewdriver and pry up while sliding the mechanism towards the back of the case and it will come right off without damage so you can put it back in if you ever decide to sell your scout! Easy Peasy! Hope that helps


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purduepilot* 
Unfortunately, that CAN be done in a day...

Oh but what a day!


----------



## Butmuncher

Well heres some pics of the tight/panty hoes.
Camera shows it alot more than it really is, you can hardly see it with your eyes.
I'm gonna nip to town and get some cool sexy looking tights soon as i think i can add some glamour to the front.


----------



## Rockr69

@buttmuncher,

your scout looks like it's about to rob a bank.


----------



## kev_b

New plan, I'm going to make my NVIDIA Scout case a un-NVIDIA case. I bought the MSI 790FX-GD70 today for my Scout, 3 Enermax Apollish Twister fans (Blue) and next pay day I am going to buy the AMD 965BE C3 cpu for my Lian-Li and put my 955BE C2 in my Scout with this new board and use my Megahalem set up as a push pull.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockr69*


@buttmuncher,

your scout looks like it's about to rob a bank.


:d :d :d
Wheres the grins


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


New plan, I'm going to make my NVIDIA Scout case a un-NVIDIA case. I bought the MSI 790FX-GD70 today for my Scout, 3 Enermax Apollish Twister fans (Blue) and next pay day I am going to buy the AMD 965BE C3 cpu for my Lian-Li and put my 955BE C2 in my Scout with this new board and use my Megahalem set up as a push pull.










I would love to know how that board performs as it is on my wishlist. Pics please!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


:d :d :d
Wheres the grins










I was grinnin' Believe me I was


----------



## kev_b

Here's a few pictures so far, I still have to come up with a name for it though. I also need to do something to the outside, its way too plane looking as is, I'm thinking blue strips.


----------



## Skylit

I came across the 2 extra drive covers, a 90mm fan and few screws and created a functional fan duct for my GPU









Sadly, I'm not sure how well this will work out once I get my RMA mystery card back from XFX. The 5850 is going back in my i7 rig once I'm done playing around.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylit*


I came across the 2 extra drive covers, a 90mm fan and few screws and created a functional fan duct for my GPU









Sadly, I'm not sure how well this will work out once I get my RMA mystery card back from XFX. The 5850 is going back in my i7 rig once I'm done playing around.










Thats a cool idea for cooling your card.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Here's a few pictures so far, I still have to come up with a name for it though. I also need to do something to the outside, its way too plane looking as is, I'm thinking blue strips.










Simply delicious looking so far!


----------



## xquisit

I like the case so far, but I might need some help with cable management


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I was grinnin' Believe me I was









Lol, sorry i meant i'd used the grins but they would only show
























Edit
Strange, the grins work now.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Answer= yes. All you gotta do is slide the Optical drive tooless lock to the fully open position the get under the end of it with a small regular srewdriver and pry up while sliding the mechanism towards the back of the case and it will come right off without damage so you can put it back in if you ever decide to sell your scout! Easy Peasy! Hope that helps


Thanks! Not sure if I get it yet but I guess I'll see once I actually got my case and components


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ha! That's great, where did you get it??

www.thinkgeek.com Best cortex site in the 'verse.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Here's a few pictures so far, I still have to come up with a name for it though. I also need to do something to the outside, its way too plane looking as is, I'm thinking blue strips.









Whats That kev_b under the dvd-rom, filters??
Looks very nice.
How did you get the perfect circle for the front intake fan? I'd be interested for my next build .


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
Whats That kev_b under the dvd-rom, filters??
Looks very nice.
How did you get the perfect circle for the front intake fan? I'd be interested for my next build .

Yeah I took the filter from behind the front panel of a K-62 I'm not useing and made it fit to help keep the dust down. The fan hole was easy, I used an old fan after gutting it and bolt it down to the outside to use as a guide for a 4.5 inch hole saw, it helps big time with the air flow.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Yeah I took the filter from behind the front panel of a K-62 I'm not useing and made it fit to help keep the dust down. The fan hole was easy, I used an old fan after gutting it and bolt it down to the outside to use as a guide for a 4.5 inch hole saw, it helps big time with the air flow.



Cool, cheers for that. 
I was thinking about getting a holesaw set from Argos uk 
http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500001801& productId=1500511047&langId=-1&engine=froogle&keyword=Challenge+7+Piece+Hole+Sa w+Set&_$ja=tsid:11527%7Ccc:%7Cprd:7000034%7Ccato wer+Tools

So cheap but i think the sizes are way out of wack, shame as its cheap.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Cool, cheers for that. 
I was thinking about getting a holesaw set from Argos uk 
http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/st...atower+Tools

So cheap but i think the sizes are way out of wack, shame as its cheap.


I didn't by a set here because the quality was cheap or the price was to high for something better, I just bought a single hole saw from the hardware store for a better qaulity one, also if you do cut a hole in your case go slow with light pressure, if you cut fast and push hard it can get messy on steel mesh.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I didn't by a set here because the quality was cheap or the price was to high for something better, I just bought a single hole saw from the hardware store for a better qaulity one, also if you do cut a hole in your case go slow with light pressure, if you cut fast and push hard it can get messy on steel mesh.


Ta.
Did you cut with the drill going backwards, anticlockwise or just normal clockwise with the teeth biting the metal?
If you knnow what i mean i'm rubbish at explaining.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Ta.
Did you cut with the drill going backwards, anticlockwise or just normal clockwise with the teeth biting the metal?
If you knnow what i mean i'm rubbish at explaining.


Normal direction with the teeth bitting the metal, the fan as a guide helps the saw from jumping around and keeping the saw centered.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Normal direction with the teeth bitting the metal, the fan as a guide helps the saw from jumping around and keeping the saw centered.


Might also want to use some motor oil or something of a similar grade on the blade to help keep down the burring. Just don't smoke it.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Might also want to use some motor oil or something of a similar grade on the blade to help keep down the burring. Just don't smoke it.










Thanks for that tip, brings back memorys of when i worked in a metal workshop, oil everywhere


----------



## kev_b

I added pinstripes and a decal.


----------



## flightsimnerd

Someone convince me to get a scout instead of the CM690 lol. i Really want to order my case tonight so i can be guarenteed to have it this weekend to transfer my stuff over! i cant decide!!!!


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flightsimnerd*


Someone convince me to get a scout instead of the CM690 lol. i Really want to order my case tonight so i can be guarenteed to have it this weekend to transfer my stuff over! i cant decide!!!!


get the 690 II.

But the 690 and 690 II both have way too many openings, making your computer very very dusty.


----------



## flightsimnerd

I think im gonna wait for the II to appear on NCIX. I order from them because im local so i dont need to pay for shipping.. I just hope the case is under 100 bucks.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flightsimnerd*


I think im gonna wait for the II to appear on NCIX. I order from them because im local so i dont need to pay for shipping.. I just hope the case is under 100 bucks.


It must be a great case, but I got my scout for $45 after everything.

There was no other case to compete with it at that price!


----------



## Enigma8750

The one thing that I like over the Storm Scout is the hot swappable Drive plugs on top of the new 690. That is something I wish I had on any of my computers.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


www.thinkgeek.com Best cortex site in the 'verse.


Hey thanks!! I can't believe there actually a site that not only knows what Bucky Balls are but sells them too.


----------



## Bigshades92

There is another addition to the club...

Completely stock, with an additional cold cathode, but awesome!


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, it's all here but the wireless reciever card and Butmuncher wanted to know what it all looks like so here's a pic of $1945- worth of prime equipment. -note- the special cables I bought are not in the pic.

Attachment 136804

Holy Chrome. You guys that bought Corsair PSU's did you get a little velcro closed bag with the extra cables in it??


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, it's all here but the wireless reciever card and Butmuncher wanted to know what it all looks like so here's a pic of $1945- worth of prime equipment. -note- the special cables I bought are not in the pic.

Attachment 136804

Holy Chrome. You guys that bought Corsair PSU's did you get a little velcro closed bag with the extra cables in it??

All that stuff won't fit in that little case!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
All that stuff won't fit in that little case!









Betcha, maybe not tonight, maybe not in the morning but it's goin' in one way or ta other!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, it's all here but the wireless reciever card and Butmuncher wanted to know what it all looks like so here's a pic of $1945- worth of prime equipment. -note- the special cables I bought are not in the pic.

Attachment 136804

Holy Chrome. You guys that bought Corsair PSU's did you get a little velcro closed bag with the extra cables in it??


You poor, poor boy. Burdened with all that shiny stuff! I am completely and unselfishly willing to take that burden off of you only in the interest in goodwill to my fellow man. It will be difficult, but I'm sure I could find a good home for it all. My shipping address is....









Seriously, congrats on the purchase. I bet it's going to be a screamer.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Rockr, tell ya what. You come down here to Reno and hold the mobo while I put in the tiny litte screws and I'll give you the stock Intel cooler for your trouble. Ok?









Mindy :swearing: wants to know who to cut first, you or me.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey did anyone just leave out the upper left screw by the I/O shield and just say, oh I don't know.... 
I'm not shaking the case again to get out one tiny screw!!
Seriously, anyone??

Also who's replaced the top fan with something else? I haven't put power to it yet but it looks deadly.
I have a UV/Blue CCFL fan for a 120 spot, I just don't know if it should go in the window or the back. I'm takin' suggestions guys, please. Mindy hates the red fans and I meant to order just blue, not UV/blue but I ain't sending back a $10- fan! I'll take back a $3- bag of dehydrated cherries to the store but I *ain't* shipping a $10- fan!
Phew! I always forget how physical doin' a bulid can be.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, it's all here but the wireless reciever card and Butmuncher wanted to know what it all looks like so here's a pic of $1945- worth of prime equipment. -note- the special cables I bought are not in the pic.

Attachment 136804

Holy Chrome. You guys that bought Corsair PSU's did you get a little velcro closed bag with the extra cables in it??


You know if that lot was mine i'd fish out some xmas paper and give myself another round of xmas day








Gonna be a nice setup .
Thanks for the pic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey did anyone just leave out the upper left screw by the I/O shield and just say, oh I don't know.... 
I'm not shaking the case again to get out one tiny screw!!
Seriously, anyone??

Also who's replaced the top fan with something else? I haven't put power to it yet but it looks deadly.
I have a UV/Blue CCFL fan for a 120 spot, I just don't know if it should go in the window or the back. I'm takin' suggestions guys, please. Mindy hates the red fans and I meant to order just blue, not UV/blue but I ain't sending back a $10- fan! I'll take back a $3- bag of dehydrated cherries to the store but I *ain't* shipping a $10- fan!
Phew! I always forget how physical doin' a bulid can be.










I swapped both the rear exaust and the top exaust as they did'nt put out much cfm, went with a xigmatek 140mm for top and a zalman 120mm for rear, made a world of difference.
What ya gonna do when that screw decides to short your mobo? I have done the same and thought bugger me but i did take the mobo out again to get that damn screw.


----------



## xquisit

I snapped more pictures, and uploaded 'em just now.

Enjoy:


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Hey you guys it's me again









Quick question:

Is it possible to solidly put the Scythe Kaze Server fancontroller in this case?








http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16811998063

I mean, with the toolless stuff in the case I doubt I can screw this baby in. It's kinda short with the side brackets.

Also, I've ordered these fans for the case:
*COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Red LED Case Fan*

















http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16835103063

I think they are awesome and have a very good airflow (2000 rpm 90cfm)

Yes in The Netherlands... they are extremely hard to get and those ******* retailers bump up the prices because of it (near 300 euro's for a 5850)

yes the fit just fine! i did have to remove one of my quick releases to screw it down... it was really lose and wont just sit in there on its own.... works great i must say though!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey did anyone just leave out the upper left screw by the I/O shield and just say, oh I don't know....
I'm not shaking the case again to get out one tiny screw!!
Seriously, anyone??

I'd get that screw out and back in. That's only one two screws that hold that region down and I'd not want my board flexing with weight of the cpu cooler and all.

As for the stock Intel cooler, maybe if you threw in some stock thermal paste it would be worth the plane ticket


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, it's all here but the wireless reciever card and Butmuncher wanted to know what it all looks like so here's a pic of $1945- worth of prime equipment. -note- the special cables I bought are not in the pic.

Attachment 136804

Holy Chrome. You guys that bought Corsair PSU's did you get a little velcro closed bag with the extra cables in it??


Yes we got the Bag ^^ It's niiiice

I soo envy that motherboard


----------



## Enigma8750

Let is be known to all Scout
That the following Soldiers 
have received awards for 
All the great work and fun
They have shared over the 
Past week in my adcents. 
Thank you for your Support
of the CMSSC.
*BriSleep*







Good Conduct Medal







Navy_Unit_Commendation

*Xquisit*







Good Conduct Medal







Navy_Unit_Commendation

*Rockr69*







Good Conduct Medal







Navy_Unit_Commendation







Navy Expert Pistol Shot Medal

*Butmuncher*







Good Conduct Medal







Navy_Unit_Commendation

*Kev_b*







Life Saver Award

*Welcome to the Unit Big Shades. VERY Nice Vanilla Build*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I added pinstripes and a decal.










I just Love the Custom Blue Stripes


----------



## BriSleep

Hey all, I didn't get the screw out, it's not behind the mobo but down on the bottom under the lip somewhere, it's black so it's going to be hard to find it. I did get one into that hole though, I know it's important because it's next to the I/O shield and that can't be flexing.

Here's the problem that cropped up, I bought the CM HyperX 212 cooler and when I went to set it in, it touches the top fan. 
So, the dilemma is, take out the top fan and use push/ pull on the cooler, or turn the cooler around so it faces north and leave the top case fan in, also using 2 fans on the cooler. Any ideas??
I know someone in the group put in the same setup but I don't think that person is around much as I seem to be the primary Intel user around.

Thanks for the award General Enigma!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Yes we got the Bag ^^ It's niiiice

I soo envy that motherboard










Yeah, I thought the bag was such a nice idea, it's about time someone did something for the consumer. 
Thanks for the envy it is a sweet motherboard. To think I almost went with the micro version, but it didn't have ESata & we're using the Thermaltake Black Widow with swappable drives for backup. Oh, I got the mobo for $30- off plus free shipping. Now it's back up to $299-!

We have houses to go check out today so I'm hoping for some help with deciding what to do with the cooler before we get back and I have to get back to work on it.


----------



## ACM

Got my new 9800GT installed (only $16.00)

Installed two 120mm Blue Yates M's on my side panel, painted them casing black they look great.


----------



## MaD-DoS

Got my rig done guys, post some comments if you like. Click here to view it nao


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaD-DoS*


Got my rig done guys, post some comments if you like. Click here to view it nao










Looks good MaD.


----------



## MaD-DoS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Looks good MaD.










Thanks. Any ideas for the side panel? I Dont know how i can keep the dust out of there. Add some dust filters? I Dont think they'll fit ;/


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaD-DoS*


Thanks. Any ideas for the side panel? I Dont know how i can keep the dust out of there. Add some dust filters? I Dont think they'll fit ;/


Got any panty hoes, secure them by the screws?

Stretch them over the over side of the fans (the side that blows air, unless the part that sucks the air in doesnt get the panty hoes stuck in the blades. i guess it wouldn't if you stretched them far enough.


----------



## MaD-DoS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Got any panty hoes, secure them by the screws?

Stretch them over the over side of the fans (the side that blows air, unless the part that sucks the air in doesnt get the panty hoes stuck in the blades. i guess it wouldn't if you stretched them far enough.


Thanks, i'll try that.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaD-DoS*


Thanks, i'll try that.


I Slipped the tights on then taped round the outside of the fan with stickytape then used a sharp blade to cut the excess material away


----------



## Shanahan

add me to the list


----------



## Butmuncher

Thanks for the promotion enigma , i've just shined my shoes


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

My Black 140mm fan blewout last week, no idea how it just died, so I contacted coolermaster about it and the new replacement for free arrived today! They even sent a red LED 140mm instead of the basic black one.


----------



## BriSleep

Wow Meatloaf, I looked at your build pictures and I've only seen one other person who's wires were neater. His were because he took out each individual wire and ran a custom wire of his own length and gauge then sleeved it all. There was no slack anywhere.
You've really set a fine example of attention to detail that we could all learn something off of.

As for air filters, we live by a river and get very fine sand in the house. I can't see putting on any kind of filter as all it does is stop air movement as it clogs. I just take off the panels once or twice a month & blow everything off.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Kev_b*







Life Saver Award


Who's life did I save?


----------



## kev_b

I found a use for the sticker that was on the MB.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Who's life did I save?









Hey Kev, you've saved all of our lives with your presence.








I must have missed a page, when did you get top and rear blue fans? Who makes them and what cfm are they. The top's a 120 right? Wait, are those the 4 CM R4 fans? Oh, not to mention the blue SATA cables! Nice stickers, I have a case badge that says Evga 3 way Sli but it means nothing to me as both our machines have ATI cards in them.

Oh, update on the build, the heck with the air cooling, I used my Best Buy bonus points and picked up a Corsair H50 setup. Guess I'll rip out the Hyper 212 and put in the hydro cooler and the drives now. Didn't you have an H50 in your Scout Kev?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey Kev, you've saved all of our lives with your presence.








I must have missed a page, when did you get top and rear blue fans? Who makes them and what cfm are they. The top's a 120 right? Wait, are those the 4 CM R4 fans? Oh, not to mention the blue SATA cables! Nice stickers, I have a case badge that says Evga 3 way Sli but it means nothing to me as both our machines have ATI cards in them.

Oh, update on the build, the heck with the air cooling, I used my Best Buy bonus points and picked up a Corsair H50 setup. Guess I'll rip out the Hyper 212 and put in the hydro cooler and the drives now. Didn't you have an H50 in your Scout Kev?


This is a new build from my NVIDIA case, I moved my signature rig into a new home, a LIAN LI PC-7FNW.
I changed the theme to blue on this scout build and a new motherboard, I still need to get some memory come pay day, I have my 550BE in there right now but I may put my 955BE in it and get the 965BE C3 for my Lian-Li. The fans I have in the Scout are Enermax Apollish I don't know how good they are but I wanted to try them out. I think I came up with a new name for this Scout, I'll call it True Blue Scout.








I took advantage of the sale Best Buy had on their H-50 and it's still in the box just waiting to use some day.


----------



## BriSleep

Are you kidding me?? Did you pay $23.95 per fan? 
On the other hand, that is one slick idea, both the LED and the way the bearing works, I'd need to know the CFM though, I don't understand that other stuff.

Then while I'm on there I see a water block for a 5970 video card. Hmmm, only $189- to cool a $600- video card. OMG! We'll never be able to pay for a house this way. That's if DS ever gets my system back to me. I don't even know yet how much they're charging me! Eric said it was almost done, 3 days ago!!







Oh wait, that was Friday afternoon wasn't it? What do you mean they don't work weekends!!

Do you realize that after I finish this build we'll have about $7000- worth of computers in this trailer! The trailer probably isn't worth that much!
Before any of you ask, no you can't have my address!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Do you realize that after I finish this build we'll have about $7000- worth of computers in this trailer! The trailer probably isn't worth that much!
Before any of you ask, no you can't have my address!










Lock your doors!


----------



## BriSleep

Ok Kev, Mindy and I would like to know.... What's the big about this Lian Li case that you've got. It's not expensive like I thought, it's bright and shiny inside but I really don't see anything special. Please explain.

Also for the rest of you folks, what's it cost to do a quality AMD BE quad core build? We're just wonderin if we should have gone on the down low for one system and the high for the DS system.
TIA,
Bri & Min


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Lock your doors!










Theys all gots deadbolts and knob bolts by Schlage & if you try and hacksaw them they each gots 3 rolling pins in them and if you broke a winder you'd get bit by 2 of the meanest most vicious Dachshunds you ever did meet.
Yeah & I didn't even include the value of the P-4 3.0Ghz I'm using temporarily!
Oh, I hear you laughing, what are they gonna do? Bite my ankles? Yeah, you guys ever hear of Achilles?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok Kev, Mindy and I would like to know.... What's the big about this Lian Li case that you've got. It's not expensive like I thought, it's bright and shiny inside but I really don't see anything special. Please explain.


It's light and it looks cool, it may not be all that special right now but when this new top comes out it will be even cooler, it will be like a classier version of the K-62.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Theys all gots deadbolts and knob bolts by Schlage & if you try and hacksaw them they each gots 3 rolling pins in them and if you broke a winder you'd get bit by 2 of the meanest most vicious Dachshunds you ever did meet.
Oh, I hear you laughing, what are they gonna do? Bite my ankles? Yeah, you guys ever hear of Achilles?










2 steaks for your Dachshunds and that problem is solved.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


2 steaks for your Dachshunds and that problem is solved.










Oh, you think so huh?? You'd better bring 2 Outback Porterhouses with the giant shrimp on the barbie with the bread loafs that come with them & they eat fast for 2 little guys, so you'd better be able to carry a lot and get out quick!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh, you think so huh?? You'd better bring 2 Outback Porterhouses with the giant shrimp on the barbie with the bread loafs that come with them & they eat fast for 2 little guys, so you'd better be able to carry a lot and get out quick!










Does Sparks NV have an outback?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


It's light and it looks cool, it may not be all that special right now but when this new top comes out it will be even cooler, it will be like a classier version of the K-62.


Ok, you're going to have to show me when you're done. I do like that top. What about those fans, did you really pay $15- something each for them? Have you turned them on yet? Do you know where there might be a You Tube of one or something? I'm seriously considering at least 2 for Mindy's scout. I really messed up with the fan that was supposed to be CCFL Blue.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Does Sparks NV have an outback?










Ask a silly question, get a detailed Google map search.







If you zoom out you'll notice it's close to the beautiful Sparks Marina!
Outback Steakhouse
1805 East Lincoln Way
Sparks, NV 89434-8952
(775) 358-2700
Link: <http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...80486259598691>


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, you're going to have to show me when you're done. I do like that top. What about those fans, did you really pay $15- something each for them? Have you turned them on yet? Do you know where there might be a You Tube of one or something? I'm seriously considering at least 2 for Mindy's scout. I really messed up with the fan that was supposed to be CCFL Blue.

I paid $19 each at Frys. If these fans don't work out look what I just found at Performance PCS.


----------



## BriSleep

Dang!! Next you'll be linking me to a JP5 powered turbine fan that blows 1000cfm through a 10mm fan with one drop of fuel for every 100,000 hours. Man my wallet is starting to hurt!! I really like the sleeved all the way up deal, not to mention the must be forever life span! That's worth $20- but they should ship them for free. And where are the Lasers?

That's odd, they're on the CM website but they don't show that anyone carries them & there's no reviews, nothing.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Dang!! Next you'll be linking me to a JP5 powered turbine fan that blows 1000cfm through a 10mm fan with one drop of fuel for every 100,000 hours. Man my wallet is starting to hurt!! I really like the sleeved all the way up deal, not to mention the must be forever life span! That's worth $20- but they should ship them for free. And where are the Lasers?

Lasers? Gives me an idea, a little smoke generator in the case with a few moving lasers bouncing around in the case.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Lasers? Gives me an idea, a little smoke generator in the case with a few moving lasers bouncing around in the case.









I can do the Laser, it's the power supply that worries me. The smoke inside the case might just freak some people out though.

Hey, you did put one of these H50's in a Scout right? I'm trying it the way they show on the Corsair site and I don't think they factored in the bulge if the fan is on the outside of the case.
So you did what? Put it inside, put in Notura fans and put 3" screws from Lowes? Is that right? Got a link to the picture?

OMG!!! Have you seen this? https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=833092
I mean, how hot is your RAM that you need this thing on top of it? Might as well spring for one of those $10,000 oil cooled fully enclosed systems.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I paid $19 each at Frys. If these fans don't work out look what I just found at Performance PCS.









Wow i havn't seen those fans yet







thanks for the tip


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I found a use for the sticker that was on the MB.









I love that idea. It goes perfect.

Quote:

BriSleep.
Interesting find man. At first I thought it was a sub ambient Cpu cooler. That would be ultimately cool. May there is one on the horizon. I wouldnt mind tring to see how it would work with a cpu.









CWCDHXTEC - Corsair Cooling™ Ice Series T30 sub-ambient cooling subsystem for Dominator GT


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I can do the Laser, it's the power supply that worries me. The smoke inside the case might just freak some people out though.

Hey, you did put one of these H50's in a Scout right? I'm trying it the way they show on the Corsair site and I don't think they factored in the bulge if the fan is on the outside of the case.
So you did what? Put it inside, put in Notura fans and put 3" screws from Lowes? Is that right? Got a link to the picture?

OMG!!! Have you seen this? https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=833092
I mean, how hot is your RAM that you need this thing on top of it? Might as well spring for one of those $10,000 oil cooled fully enclosed systems.

I mounted it on the inside on both the Scout and the Lian-Li, I bought the 3 inch screws but I did have to cut them down a bit because they were too long.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Who's life did I save?









You save us all especially me when I am out of sorts. Don't question it. I don't give away medals unless you deserve them.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh, you think so huh?? You'd better bring 2 Outback Porterhouses with the giant shrimp on the barbie with the bread loafs that come with them & they eat fast for 2 little guys, so you'd better be able to carry a lot and get out quick!










You make them sound as if they are Half dog half phirranna.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I mounted it on the inside on both the Scout and the Lian-Li, I bought the 3 inch screws but I did have to cut them down a bit because they were too long.

Well we finally got the one fan and the radiator in but can't put in another fan because of the Vreg heat spreader. Same kind of problem I had watercooling the other Scout. I do think this one will work though.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

Do you realize that after I finish this build we'll have about $7000- worth of computers in this trailer! The trailer probably isn't worth that much!
Before any of you ask, no you can't have my address!









I laugh because I was remembering that episode of WINGS when Lowel Mather told everyone on national television where he lived and where the spare was and told them that he thought he left his Iron on. Could someone go by there and make sure it was off. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I found a use for the sticker that was on the MB.









I likey, your acrylic hdd bay cover is soooooo much better than my sprayed cardboard thingie covering my hdd bay









I also gots some stickers on the hdd bay cover







"CM Storm" and "CM Storm Club" now


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You make them sound as if they are Half dog half phirranna.

Did anyone say they're not??







I think those gentlemen have the right approach, keep the teeth end away from you!







Got the cooler in, tomorrow we bid on a house then maybe I'll have time for the drives and the fans, fingers crossed.

Oh, is there a board for trading? I have a few items I do not need anymore.


----------



## hxcnero

some updates of my scout. i need to get some red cathodes maybe purple. what do you guys think?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


some updates of my scout. i need to get some red cathodes maybe purple. what do you guys think?






































Looking good there









Nice rig too, she's a beast and a half

*edit* MMM pop tarts...







A few shops here down under are selling them.


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Looking good there









Nice rig too, she's a beast and a half

*edit* MMM pop tarts...







A few shops here down under are selling them.










you noticed my stash









so what cathodes do you guys think? I'm leaning towards purple maybe a little bit of red. not sure yet.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 







you noticed my stash









so what cathodes do you guys think? I'm leaning towards purple maybe a little bit of red. not sure yet.

Damn thats a sexy looking machine, if women was machines i'd never get out of bed with yours







.
I got a red CC a few weeks back, was'nt i dissapionted when i installed it and switched it on, IT WAS PINK :'( booooo.

How come theres no padding on the left side of your front intake fan? Could you not squeeze another bit in.
God bless padding


----------



## hxcnero

i figured 3 sides would be enough. and the padding was a PITA. i used the foamy stuff that my PSU came packaged in. i have it setup as push-->rad-->shroud-->pull. so there was quite a bit of area to fill. its holds it in there tight its just not symmetrical.

i had a red cathode in my V9 i had before the scout. but when i was pulling it out of the case it broke









---edit---
and thanks for the kind comments. brightened my morning


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
i figured 3 sides would be enough. and the padding was a PITA. i used the foamy stuff that my PSU came packaged in. i have it setup as push-->rad-->shroud-->pull. so there was quite a bit of area to fill. its holds it in there tight its just not symmetrical.

i had a red cathode in my V9 i had before the scout. but when i was pulling it out of the case it broke









---edit---
and thanks for the kind comments. brightened my morning









After adding 3 140mm intake fans to the front it was'nt long before there was dust everywhere, it had stuck to my blades, it was everywhere, the stock filters do filter some dust but not alot., i notice you have 4 intake fans, would you be getting some filters for them all? Only ask as it would be a shame to have dust everywhere in a few days.
It got so bad for me i covered the front in a tight/pantyhose and allso grabbed 9" filter that i modded a industrial fan to so that sucks the dust out my living room pretty well, it's loud as hell so have only used it twice but i can see there is very little dust in the air now when i look at the light coming from my projector


----------



## hxcnero

my room doesn't get very dusty. there's an area rug and the rest is concrete.the family pets dont venture into my room very often except for my sugar glider(he lives in my closet). i have the "stock" dust filters on the front of my case. as far as my side panel goes i still need to do the pantyhose mod.

i do however love this case. the top handle and side fans were the biggest selling point. compared to my thermaltake V9 my load temps dropped ~5c.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
my room doesn't get very dusty. there's an area rug and the rest is concrete.the family pets dont venture into my room very often except for my sugar glider(he lives in my closet). i have the "stock" dust filters on the front of my case. as far as my side panel goes i still need to do the pantyhose mod.

i do however love this case. the top handle and side fans were the biggest selling point. compared to my thermaltake V9 my load temps dropped ~5c.









OMG
I wondered what a suger glider was, wow there so awsome, does he/she fly around?
Dude i love that pet, do'nt suppose you have any pics of yours, i love little animals, i myself have been a keen rat lover for about 3 years now.


----------



## hxcnero

he does on occasion. his name is Bash and he hungers for human flesh. lol. seriously he likes biting for some reason.

sorry for being way off topic.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
he does on occasion. his name is Bash and he hungers for human flesh. lol. seriously he likes biting for some reason.

sorry for being way off topic.



















He's so cool, you will have to give little bash a fuss from me but watch your fingers


----------



## xquisit

I really love the Scout community, and hopefully I can start modding









I really tried my best to hide cables, but it just doesn't work... I know I need to cut some holes /w a dremel (I don't have protective gear or equipment).

I don't think I am spoiling anything if I plan to tell you my mod list!

So I am starting by purchasing a new tim for my H50, because my temps are a tad high. I just changed my setup from intake -> exhaust. I am replace my two front stock scout 120mm intakes (they seem to be crappy), and replace them with my R4 (being used in push/pull atm). I wanted to customize my R4, but it seems quite scary pulling 'em apart ( I wanted to paint the fan fluorescent red ). I will purchase a 140mm exhaust fan, and replace the current stock one at the top (also seems crappy). Now this is where the modding starts! I really want to pull apart the Ultra Kaze 3000s that I am buying, and paint 'em fluorescent red (wondering if this will effect performance). I will add one uv cathode, and a mini one in the front (if I decide to mod my R4s). I will remove my H50, and spray my tubing fluorescent red.

I am trying to think what else I can do to my case... hmm, I want to maintain a classy look. So I don't know if the UV is for me, but I will definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## Edgarejc

What are your temps for your 965? are you overclocking it?

I have my 955 BE at 3.8 and i idle at 28c, and at 39c load


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 






































I'm glad I made it in this category









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Let is be known to all Scout
That the following Soldiers
have received awards for
All the great work and fun
They have shared over the
Past week in my adcents.
Thank you for your Support
of the CMSSC.

*BriSleep*







Good Conduct Medal







Navy_Unit_Commendation

*Xquisit*







Good Conduct Medal







Navy_Unit_Commendation

*Rockr69*







Good Conduct Medal







Navy_Unit_Commendation







Navy Expert Pistol Shot Medal

*Butmuncher*







Good Conduct Medal







Navy_Unit_Commendation

*Kev_b*







Life Saver Award

*Welcome to the Unit Big Shades. VERY Nice Vanilla Build*


Thank you so much for the badge









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgarejc* 
What are your temps for your 965? are you overclocking it?

I have my 955 BE at 3.8 and i idle at 28c, and at 39c load

oh WOW!

965BE 3.85 @ 1.45V 33-34*C IDLE, AND 53-55*C LOAD!!!


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgarejc* 
What are your temps for your 965? are you overclocking it?

I have my 955 BE at 3.8 and i idle at 28c, and at 39c load

Whats your ambient temps.
On my next biuld in a few months i may get the h50 as them temps are better than a nh-d14 for them speeds.


----------



## Rockr69

I accept these medals with gracious humility and will forever endeavor to carry out my duties in the traditions of this club and to honor my superiors and this great community of friends who share a love for this fine hobby and their continuing quest for perfection.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgarejc* 
What are your temps for your 965? are you overclocking it?

I have my 955 BE at 3.8 and i idle at 28c, and at 39c load

Nice temps for sure. Gratz everyone on thier medals!


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Hey guys, I'm new to all this and just finish building my new PC. I'm currently running the stock intel cpu fan on my i7 920 and wanted to chance it out. So I wanted some opinion from you guys since everyone here seems to know a lot more than me.

I'm running: CM Storm Scout, i7 920, Evga X58 3X SLI, 6x2GB Patriot Viper 1600mhz

Question:
Should I remove the Top fan mounted on the Scout Case and put in the CM V8
or
Should I keep the Top fan mounted on the Scout Case and try put in the Xigmatek Dark Knight

Which would be better if I'm planning on Overclocking the i7 920??? If anyone have any other HSF to suggest instead, Please Do!!! Sorry for ALL the Noob questions...Thanks in Advance Guys!!!


----------



## Therapy?

The Scythe Mugen CPU cooler will defenitely fit without having to remove the top fan. It is a great and silent cooler. It's also not that expensive and great for overclocking









http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products...n-2-rev-b.html

If you want to use a specific different cooler, I'd suggest to check the max dimensions in the very first post:

_CPU Cooler Specifications

With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed. 120x120x25
(146 mm.) CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed
171 mm. CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel

Heatsink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side dimensions 140 mm.

Example of too big is the Cooler Master V10 (L) 236.5 x (W) 129.6 x (H) 161.3 mm
Its not the height or the width of this cooler but it is 10 mm too tall from top to bottom.

Scout Info.
Quote:
well, if this is what you're talking about, its 133mm wide, which means it can only be mounted horizontally (fan blowing out the top). I've got a TRUE, and its too tall when mounted to the fan blows out the back, the top fan gets in the way. I think the cooler needs to be under 120mm wide to be mounted vertically._

I'd suggest keeping the top fan if possible since it's the best way to relieve your PC off of hot air









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
yes the fit just fine! i did have to remove one of my quick releases to screw it down... it was really lose and wont just sit in there on its own.... works great i must say though!!!!










Cheers mate! I'll defenitely buy it now ^^


----------



## ACM

More pictures.
If these Yates don't sell I'm giving them away.


























Still waiting to order my acrylic.


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
oh WOW!

965BE 3.85 @ 1.45V 33-34*C IDLE, AND 53-55*C LOAD!!!

your crossfire setup might be raising your temps. try configuring your H50 rad as an intake in the front or back of your case.

im loading at 49-51 c with my 965 at 4ghz @1.54 volts. Im using AS5.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS*


Hey guys, I'm new to all this and just finish building my new PC. I'm currently running the stock intel cpu fan on my i7 920 and wanted to chance it out. So I wanted some opinion from you guys since everyone here seems to know a lot more than me.

I'm running: CM Storm Scout, i7 920, Evga X58 3X SLI, 6x2GB Patriot Viper 1600mhz

Question:
Should I remove the Top fan mounted on the Scout Case and put in the CM V8 
or
Should I keep the Top fan mounted on the Scout Case and try put in the Xigmatek Dark Knight

Which would be better if I'm planning on Overclocking the i7 920??? If anyone have any other HSF to suggest instead, Please Do!!! Sorry for ALL the Noob questions...Thanks in Advance Guys!!!










Ok, I have to object to saying the Scythe will fit. What most people who post on this board don't take into account is the way an i-7 motherboard is set up. I have 2 Evga boards and I just tried installing a CM Hyper 212 and it's dimensions are pretty close to the Scythe. Look it up if you need to but I could not run either the top fan nor put a fan in the top spot on the window. 
As for overclocking the i-7 920 it's not hard to do, esp if you have a DO stepping chip, the differences will be how much you can cool it will make a difference in how high you can clock it and the chip itself has it's own limit's on stability. We have a guy on the Digital Storm forums that calls his chip the Drunken Monkey because they were able to clock it to 4.7Ghz on air cooling alone. 
The other thing you absolutely must pay attention to is that cooler that takes the heat off the Voltage regulator. I had the most problems with that, not with the processor. I had to send my system back to DS to get it changed and they still have it. My processor was clocked to 4.0Ghz and it ran like crazy with pretty cool temps on water cooling but the Vreg was up to 109C at times and Evga said that is not acceptable. DS argued with me that this wasn't possible but now they are paying for half the upgrades I wan't because they found out it is true that the board couldn't stay cool the way the system was set up.
I gotta go but if you need more info I should be back late afternoon or evening.


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


The Scythe Mugen CPU cooler will defenitely fit without having to remove the top fan. It is a great and silent cooler. It's also not that expensive and great for overclocking









http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products...n-2-rev-b.html

If you want to use a specific different cooler, I'd suggest to check the max dimensions in the very first post:

_CPU Cooler Specifications

With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed. 120x120x25
(146 mm.) CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed
171 mm. CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel

Heatsink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side dimensions 140 mm.

Example of too big is the Cooler Master V10 (L) 236.5 x (W) 129.6 x (H) 161.3 mm
Its not the height or the width of this cooler but it is 10 mm too tall from top to bottom.

Scout Info.
Quote:
well, if this is what you're talking about, its 133mm wide, which means it can only be mounted horizontally (fan blowing out the top). I've got a TRUE, and its too tall when mounted to the fan blows out the back, the top fan gets in the way. I think the cooler needs to be under 120mm wide to be mounted vertically. _

I'd suggest keeping the top fan if possible since it's the best way to relieve your PC off of hot air









Cheers mate! I'll defenitely buy it now ^^



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, I have to object to saying the Scythe will fit. What most people who post on this board don't take into account is the way an i-7 motherboard is set up. I have 2 Evga boards and I just tried installing a CM Hyper 212 and it's dimensions are pretty close to the Scythe. Look it up if you need to but I could not run either the top fan nor put a fan in the top spot on the window.










oops yeah I kinda assumed it'd be the same as AMD







sorry!


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

Does anyone know the specs of the top fan? I can't find any details on it and this case exhausts like an old man blowing out birthday candles. I know the weak 44 CFM rear fan has to go but I still can't figure out if the top fan is part of the problem.

Also, does anyone have experience using a 120x120x38 fan for the rear or top exhaust? Were there any clearance issues?


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsEggrollTime*


Does anyone know the specs of the top fan? I can't find any details on it and this case exhausts like an old man blowing out birthday candles. I know the weak 44 CFM rear fan has to go but I still can't figure out if the top fan is part of the problem.

Also, does anyone have experience using a 120x120x38 fan for the rear or top exhaust? Were there any clearance issues?


Nope.

I think the top is a 140mm If I remeber not a 120.


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

The top is 140 but it has screw holes for 120 as well. Obviously 140 is better with noise but I like to keep my options open. I'm more concerned with its rated CFM and how thick it is. Btw nice Yates. They look great with the Storm Scout.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsEggrollTime*


The top is 140 but it has screw holes for 120 as well. Obviously 140 is better with noise but I like to keep my options open. I'm more concerned with its rated CFM and how thick it is. Btw nice Yates. They look great with the Storm Scout.


Yea I was getting myself confused.

The top fans thickness is @ 140x140x25.

I would go with some of the higher rated R4's 120mm's all around.
I'm trying to find its specs.

Thanks on the compliment.

Might be the top 140mm
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26958

But doesn't feel like 60 CFM to me.


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

That fan looks close, it might be it. I don't think any of the case fans reach their rated CFM. I breathe harder than the top fan blows.







Ok I'm exaggerating but it definitely isn't 60 CFM, nor is the front intake fan. That's why I am looking into changing them for something better.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsEggrollTime*


That fan looks close, it might be it. I don't think any of the case fans reach their rated CFM. I breathe harder than the top fan blows.







Ok I'm exaggerating but it definitely isn't 60 CFM, nor is the front intake fan. That's why I am looking into changing them for something better.


The R4 fans in the case stock are not these same R4's http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-063-_-Product

Notice the blades are different and they are not a smoked color.

The fans in the case are more along the lines of these CM fans with Red LEDs
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103022


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
some updates of my scout. i need to get some red cathodes maybe purple. what do you guys think?





































Very very interesting way of using that space. I love the Idea that I will use it on the front page on the Tips and Tricks section.
great Idea.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


your crossfire setup might be raising your temps. try configuring your H50 rad as an intake in the front or back of your case.

im loading at 49-51 c with my 965 at 4ghz @1.54 volts. Im using AS5.


Can't be, because I am not dumping air into my case. I have v1 style coolers, and they both dump the air to the rear of my case.

I just changed my intake setup, and now I am running exhaust. I don't even see a difference, really. It's time to change the TIM, because I really think there is too much there. After that, I will get some UK 3000s + turn a stock CM fan into a shroud ( I wonder if I can keep the LEDs, hmmm ).

Thanks, you are so helpful.

+rep


----------



## kev_b

I took the ram out of my Lian-Li so I can get True Blue Scout set up, I am running with my 550BE, a cpu that has failed in 3 MB's to unlock the other 2 cores, 2 asus MB's and 1 GB MB, but this new MSI MB unlocked these 2 cores like they were not even locked. Another problem was reading the temps and fan speed, my everest software couldn't read the correct fan speeds and showed no temps, that got solved with an update to everest.
The new fans I have also had a problem, if the fan speed spins too slow the led's won't light up, this was the case with the rear fan, the thermister wire that controls the fan speed was too cold making it think it wasn't needed to cool anything, I cut the little thermister off and tied the 2 wires together making it spin at full speed (1700).
The top fan spins at 700 rpm while the front one spins at 1700 rpm, but it's all good, room temp is 75f, the cpu is 26c and the MB at 32, so far these new fans are doing great, oh and the led's are bright and look so cool!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I took the ram out of my Lian-Li so I can get True Blue Scout set up, I am running with my 550BE, a cpu that has failed in 3 MB's to unlock the other 2 cores, 2 asus MB's and 1 GB MB, but this new MSI MB unlocked these 2 cores like they were not even locked. Another problem was reading the temps and fan speed, my everest software couldn't read the correct fan speeds and showed no temps, that got solved with an update to everest.
The new fans I have also had a problem, if the fan speed spins too slow the led's won't light up, this was the case with the rear fan, the thermister wire that controls the fan speed was too cold making it think it wasn't needed to cool anything, I cut the little thermister off and tied the 2 wires together making it spin at full speed (1700).
The top fan spins at 700 rpm while the front one spins at 1700 rpm, but it's all good, room temp is 75f, the cpu is 26c and the MB at 32, so far these new fans are doing great, oh and the led's are bright and look so cool!










Looks great. Did you use acrylic to make the pinstripes?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Looks great. Did you use acrylic to make the pinstripes?


No, I went to pep boys and bought a roll of blue pinstrip.


----------



## Rockr69

Looks great kev_b! I don't like blue but I do like yours. Now you just gotta swap out that green led in your optical drive for a blue one, do the same with your power and hd lights and your look will be complete.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Looks great kev_b! I don't like blue but I do like yours. Now you just gotta swap out that green led in your optical drive for a blue one, do the same with your power and hd lights and your look will be complete.


That sounds like work, forget that!


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Very very interesting way of using that space. I love the Idea that I will use it on the front page on the Tips and Tricks section.
great Idea.

awesome







thanks.


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I took the ram out of my Lian-Li so I can get True Blue Scout set up, I am running with my 550BE, a cpu that has failed in 3 MB's to unlock the other 2 cores, 2 asus MB's and 1 GB MB, but this new MSI MB unlocked these 2 cores like they were not even locked. Another problem was reading the temps and fan speed, my everest software couldn't read the correct fan speeds and showed no temps, that got solved with an update to everest.
The new fans I have also had a problem, if the fan speed spins too slow the led's won't light up, this was the case with the rear fan, the thermister wire that controls the fan speed was too cold making it think it wasn't needed to cool anything, I cut the little thermister off and tied the 2 wires together making it spin at full speed (1700).
The top fan spins at 700 rpm while the front one spins at 1700 rpm, but it's all good, room temp is 75f, the cpu is 26c and the MB at 32, so far these new fans are doing great, oh and the led's are bright and look so cool!









loving the pin stripe idea. great idea. very sexy blue.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I took the ram out of my Lian-Li so I can get True Blue Scout set up, I am running with my 550BE, a cpu that has failed in 3 MB's to unlock the other 2 cores, 2 asus MB's and 1 GB MB, but this new MSI MB unlocked these 2 cores like they were not even locked. Another problem was reading the temps and fan speed, my everest software couldn't read the correct fan speeds and showed no temps, that got solved with an update to everest.
The new fans I have also had a problem, if the fan speed spins too slow the led's won't light up, this was the case with the rear fan, the thermister wire that controls the fan speed was too cold making it think it wasn't needed to cool anything, I cut the little thermister off and tied the 2 wires together making it spin at full speed (1700).
The top fan spins at 700 rpm while the front one spins at 1700 rpm, but it's all good, room temp is 75f, the cpu is 26c and the MB at 32, so far these new fans are doing great, oh and the led's are bright and look so cool!










That is a really really nice case dude, i'm loving every single bit of it from head to toe.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I took the ram out of my Lian-Li so I can get True Blue Scout set up, I am running with my 550BE, a cpu that has failed in 3 MB's to unlock the other 2 cores, 2 asus MB's and 1 GB MB, but this new MSI MB unlocked these 2 cores like they were not even locked. Another problem was reading the temps and fan speed, my everest software couldn't read the correct fan speeds and showed no temps, that got solved with an update to everest.
The new fans I have also had a problem, if the fan speed spins too slow the led's won't light up, this was the case with the rear fan, the thermister wire that controls the fan speed was too cold making it think it wasn't needed to cool anything, I cut the little thermister off and tied the 2 wires together making it spin at full speed (1700).
The top fan spins at 700 rpm while the front one spins at 1700 rpm, but it's all good, room temp is 75f, the cpu is 26c and the MB at 32, so far these new fans are doing great, oh and the led's are bright and look so cool!










Hey kev-b

Hey Nice Subtle mod on the front end of that Scout. That looks like Auto Pin stripes. Am I right or did you get into mom's nail polish
LOL


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey kev-b

Hey Nice Subtle mod on the front end of that Scout. That looks like Auto Pin stripes. Am I right or did you get into mom's nail polish
LOL


Auto Pin stripes, I didn't want to over do it this time round. I get to tear it apart now though, my NB temps are too high, from what I read about this board I need to replace some thermal goop under the heat sync.


----------



## Therapy?

Hey you guys, would someone be so kind as to measure the parts I put in this picture? In centimeters please. I assume it will be identical for both sides as the "cable management bump" looks the same size as the actual window.

I would like to know these measurements as I'm going to try and order a custom decal for my rig. (Logo of my most favourite band: In Flames







)

I haven't ordered the case or any componentes yet FYI or I'd have done it myself







It's because that damn graphics card (HD 5850) is still almost impossible to get down here.

Thanks!!


----------



## MlbrottarN

1: 24.5cm
2: 9cm
3: 4cm
4: 26.5cm


----------



## Therapy?

Awesome, thank you ^^ hopefully I'll manage to get that decal made


----------



## Enigma8750

Make sure you get it done with Heat shrink material . Use a heat gun or a hair dryer to get over those dents with out creasing.


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. I just wanted to make sure before buying if a Noctua NH-U12P will fit in this case without having to remove the top 140mm fan? Thanks.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey everyone. I just wanted to make sure before buying if a Noctua NH-U12P will fit in this case without having to remove the top 140mm fan? Thanks.


I have the Megahlem in mine and I think its larger than the NH-U12P so you should have no problem mounting it with out removing the top fan.
I had the H50 in the case at one time and with 2 fans mounted push/pull a 140mm wouldn't fit, a 120mm would though.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey everyone. I just wanted to make sure before buying if a Noctua NH-U12P will fit in this case without having to remove the top 140mm fan? Thanks.


just remember that every mother board is different and could have the cpu closer


----------



## Enigma8750

If your Fans are oriented north south or top bottom you may have to take out the top fan before install. But east west. Well that's a ram thing.


----------



## Enigma8750

surely one of our members have that set up. I remember looking at it someplace.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
Anyone know about fitting the new cards and the bigger rubber feet for the case? Does the rubber feet benefit the case at all? Oh btw I already got my heatsink. It's the Noctua NH U12P. How should I configure the fans Up and down for it to exit the top fan or side to side to exit the back fan?

i can't seen to find the pics
but this guy has it


----------



## ROM3000

Thanks for all the help guys. I'll be ordering shortly and will let you know when it's installed.


----------



## BriSleep

If you haven't already ordered it, don't. Give me untill tomorrow afternoon and I can check it out.
Remember most of the nice folks on this forum are AMD users and you, me and 2 others have i-7's. The measurements are totally different for us, well for them too depending on the mobo but an i-7 stands up pretty hight from the PCB of the Motherboard so that makes a big difference. I have a new paperweight in the form of a Hyper 212, the latest and greatest Cooler Master air cooled heatsink kit. It not only hit the top fan but also blocked putting in the top fan in the window. To me that is unacceptable. So I bought an H50 Hydro cooler. I have ongoing pictures of this new build. We're wiped today though, spend 3 hours signing papers just to bid on a house. I'll be better tomorrow though if you can wait one more day I can tell you if that cooler will sit right in this case on an i-7 processor.
If you can't wait, go ahead and buy it, we can all use paperweights or just send it back with a 15% restock fee.

Well, that was easier than I thought. If it clears your northbridge cooler then it will go in without hitting the top case fan, however, it will probably stop you from putting in a top window fan, no matter which way you turn it.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
If you haven't already ordered it, don't. Give me untill tomorrow afternoon and I can check it out.
Remember most of the nice folks on this forum are AMD users and you, me and 2 others have i-7's. The measurements are totally different for us, well for them too depending on the mobo but an i-7 stands up pretty hight from the PCB of the Motherboard so that makes a big difference. I have a new paperweight in the form of a Hyper 212, the latest and greatest Cooler Master air cooled heatsink kit. It not only hit the top fan but also blocked putting in the top fan in the window. To me that is unacceptable. So I bought an H50 Hydro cooler. I have ongoing pictures of this new build. We're wiped today though, spend 3 hours signing papers just to bid on a house. I'll be better tomorrow though if you can wait one more day I can tell you if that cooler will sit right in this case on an i-7 processor.
If you can't wait, go ahead and buy it, we can all use paperweights or just send it back with a 15% restock fee.

Thanks for letting me know. I actually haven't bought it yet as I was fiddling around with overclocking. I'll wait until tomorrow to hear from you.


----------



## Betel

Hi, Betel here, i wish to wear the Official scout club branding if i may, the build is in progress and this thread and club will be such a great help and inspiration, simply invaluable. BTW im about to make my new shinny XFX 5870 XXX fit, somehow......


----------



## Betel

a bit late i know, but thank you so much for that pic of the XFX 5870 in the scout case, i know have no more fears about it not fitting. Ta.

edit, post #3241 from member BriSleep


----------



## BdBanshee

I got tired of having to clean excess dust from the gap at the bottom of the front panel, where the opening is to pull it off. A couple of weeks ago I went out in the garage and found some 3/4" wide by 1/2" insulating tape, cut a couple of pieces and stacked them on top of each other to seal that opening off. Pulled it off today to check and there was no dust there at all. Major improvement! What were they thinking giving us filters on that panel and then leaving a very large gap to defeat the purpose. Anyway just thought it would be an idea worth passing on.


----------



## handi420

anyone know if the windows sidepanel with the two 120mm fans fits a haf 922 and know of a place to get one, i checked cm site but no dice.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *handi420* 
anyone know if the windows sidepanel with the two 120mm fans fits a haf 922 and know of a place to get one, i checked cm site but no dice.

Wrong thread.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


I got tired of having to clean excess dust from the gap at the bottom of the front panel, where the opening is to pull it off. A couple of weeks ago I went out in the garage and found some 3/4" wide by 1/2" insulating tape, cut a couple of pieces and stacked them on top of each other to seal that opening off. Pulled it off today to check and there was no dust there at all. Major improvement! What were they thinking giving us filters on that panel and then leaving a very large gap to defeat the purpose. Anyway just thought it would be an idea worth passing on.



















That is BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

My Favorite Pictures of the Week










Thank you MaD-DoS For the Fine Picture


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Betel*


a bit late i know, but thank you so much for that pic of the XFX 5870 in the scout case, i know have no more fears about it not fitting. Ta.

edit, post #3241 from member BriSleep


Hey, no problem. Guess what, I didn't know until you posted that these posts actually have individual numbers!








Oh yeah, look at the picture on the first page of the thread and you can actually see my drive cage is leaning just a little.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69;*

That is BRILLIANT!!!










Brilliant I agree, but... Isn't the hole in the bottom of the front panel for more than just pulling it off? Isn't (like on many other cases) a way for the fan to suck cool air up from underneath and blow it into the case?
I guess as long as your temps are right for you it doesn't matter how much you block cooling vents.

The guys on my DS forums are very against doing anything for sound dampening because blocking noise blocks air, blocking air increases internal heat, increasing internal heat stresses components. Ergo leave it all open the way the case builder intended.

News on the where my computer is at. Got a call this morning it's still sitting at Digital Storm, new case, new re-build, the works. Except, one of the two things I was complaining about, that one SSD wasn't working right proved out to be true when they stress tested it, it blew! Geesh why don't people listen to the customers any more? Hope I didn't have anything that I didn't back up on that drive.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

My Favorite Pictures of the Week










Thank you MaD-DoS For the Fine Picture











Yeah, love that shot, definitly a work of photographic art!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *handi420* 
anyone know if the windows sidepanel with the two 120mm fans fits a haf 922 and know of a place to get one, i checked cm site but no dice.

Actually, if I'm reading it right, this is the right thread. This guy want's to know if a Scout window will fit on a HAF 922.

Answer, I really really doubt it. If you look at the .pdf spec sheet for both cases and look at the side panel. On the HAF it's rectangular and flat. On the Scout it's smaller in the front than the back and it's raised towards the back though we do have one guy that put in a flat panel. As to where you can get a panel if you really wanted to test it out. All you have to do is contact CM by phone or e-mail and they'll gladly send you anything you want to pay for.


----------



## Betel

SO BriSleep, any major problems gettiing the 5870 into the scout?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Betel*


SO BriSleep, any major problems gettiing the 5870 into the scout?


Not really. Didn't you PM me? If so I answered you. If not, let me know and I'll tell you the secret. Look at the picture of my Scout on the first page of this thread, you'll see the drive cage leans a bit toward the front. I did not break any rivets or welds though.


----------



## Betel

yeah thanks BriSleep, ive ordered myself a Cooler Master 4-in-3 Device Module, im going to replace the HDD cage with it. It will shorten the cage height a whole slot and a half and make an opening between the HDD cage and Upper bays. Ive only got 4 drives to go in anyways so its perfect. 
Real nice rig btw


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Betel*


yeah thanks BriSleep, ive ordered myself a Cooler Master 4-in-3 Device Module, im going to replace the HDD cage with it. It will shorten the cage height a whole slot and a half and make an opening between the HDD cage and Upper bays. Ive only got 4 drives to go in anyways so its perfect. 
Real nice rig btw


Thanks, too bad it's gone now.







See post above. Anyway, I'm still in the club, building my wife a brand new Scout system. It's almost ready to power up. I'm working on a fan in the optical bays right now. I've got progress pics but can seem to find her USB cable right now.
If I disappear for a while it's because I needed to move this stuff to install her software.

Where did you find this 4 in 3 device module?

Oh man! Have ya'll been to the Cooler Master website lately? Play Cooler Masters January spokes lady Amanda description of the 690-II. If I weren't married I'd be looking up her phone number!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


I got tired of having to clean excess dust from the gap at the bottom of the front panel, where the opening is to pull it off. A couple of weeks ago I went out in the garage and found some 3/4" wide by 1/2" insulating tape, cut a couple of pieces and stacked them on top of each other to seal that opening off. Pulled it off today to check and there was no dust there at all. Major improvement! What were they thinking giving us filters on that panel and then leaving a very large gap to defeat the purpose. Anyway just thought it would be an idea worth passing on.











If you are going to block that air intake hole it would do you good to mod your front cover to let more air in, in fact you should do it anyway.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


I got tired of having to clean excess dust from the gap at the bottom of the front panel, where the opening is to pull it off. A couple of weeks ago I went out in the garage and found some 3/4" wide by 1/2" insulating tape, cut a couple of pieces and stacked them on top of each other to seal that opening off. Pulled it off today to check and there was no dust there at all. Major improvement! What were they thinking giving us filters on that panel and then leaving a very large gap to defeat the purpose. Anyway just thought it would be an idea worth passing on.



















 I been trying to figure out a solution for this problem and this is a good idea


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b;*
If you are going to block that air intake hole it would do you good to mod your front cover to let more air in, in fact you should do it anyway.

Kev, how did you do that? Hot knife?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Kev, how did you do that? Hot knife?

A demel and a file, you have to take the screen and filter off first though, just bend the taps and out it comes.


----------



## BriSleep

Hmmm, hot knife sounds easier.
I'm hanging a fan with zip ties, wonder if it would be any better packing foam around it instead?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hmmm, hot knife sounds easier.
I'm hanging a fan with zip ties, wonder if it would be any better packing foam around it instead?

A hot knife works to. You need to order 1 of these from Mountain Mods.


----------



## BriSleep

I know this is a little unconventional so either bear with me or skip this. I've been here a few months now. I know I havent' helped all of you but I've helped a lot of you, so if I have please rep me up. I've got a lot of leftover equipment and more than a few mis-orders and I need a rep of 35 to post on the trade or sell board. I hate e-bay, we used to make hand made jewelry and sell it there and it just is too much to sell (actually I want trades) what is now about 30 misc parts.
Thanks if you help, thanks if you don't.

Oh Kev, many thanks for that link, that's exactly what this case needs!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I know this is a little unconventional so either bear with me or skip this. I've been here a few months now. I know I havent' helped all of you but I've helped a lot of you, so if I have please rep me up. I've got a lot of leftover equipment and more than a few mis-orders and I need a rep of 35 to post on the trade or sell board. I hate e-bay, we used to make hand made jewelry and sell it there and it just is too much to sell (actually I want trades) what is now about 30 misc parts.
Thanks if you help, thanks if you don't.

Oh Kev, many thanks for that link, that's exactly what this case needs!


It's against the ToS to ask for rep. Sorry







...but if you helped me I would rep you.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


It's against the ToS to ask for rep. Sorry







...but if you helped me I would rep you.


It's also against the ToS to offer/promise Rep.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It's also against the ToS to offer/promise Rep.










I can't say that I'll rep people if they help me? Isn't that the point of it?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I can't say that I'll rep people if they help me? Isn't that the point of it?


They don't allow us to _"Offer reputation for any reason".
_


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


They don't allow us to _"Offer reputation for any reason".
_


Oh, yeah. I guess I said I'd rep if I received help but I don't make threads then go off saying "rep will be awarded to those who help me". But yeah...you're right


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, I'm a trained engineer. I can make a steel girder bridge, I can make a timber trestle bridge from cutting down trees and I can make just about anything into a square, whether it's meant to or not!
However, while I do understand a lot about case airflow I just did something that is not in the grand design of this case.

Air is supposed to come in from the bottom front, from the bottom where the PSU is and from the front of the case in general. If you so desire, you can also make it come in from the side panel. 
It's supposed to go out the rear and the top. Anyone disagree, let me know. I couldn't fit an air cooler that was adequate enough in the case on this expensive motherboard so I put in an H50 cooler.
Now, air comes in the bottom front, if the bottom grid and the PSU is pretty self contained it goes in the bottom and out it's own back, it's got a rubber seal around it, so it doesn't leak. Here's the problem, the coolest way to mount the H50 is so the air come in the back of the case through the radiator, so I took that fan that came with the case and hung it in the front, until I get one of those acrylic supports. That fan now blows out the front.
So I have air coming in bottom front, top rear and through the grids next to the PCI cards right. Air exhausts out the front and top. So, my problem is, which way should the fans in the window point? To my engineering brain it seems the bottom should blow in and the top out. That also doesn't make sense because I'm blowing out air that just came in through the bottom. Is this right or do I have tired brain syndrome from routing all these cables and stuff?
I hope Enigma comes on tonight, he's good at this air stuff.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


It's against the ToS to ask for rep. Sorry







...but if you helped me I would rep you.


Ok. Like I said, ignore me. If the moderator would please remove that post I'd be greatful. There's just a lot of new folks that don't even know what that button is.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok. Like I said, ignore me. If the moderator would please remove that post I'd be greatful. There's just a lot of new folks that don't even know what that button is.


Does it really matter whether or not you get a Rep+ point? I mean, seriously: does it make any difference?


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, I'm a trained engineer. I can make a steel girder bridge, I can make a timber trestle bridge from cutting down trees and I can make just about anything into a square, whether it's meant to or not!
However, while I do understand a lot about case airflow I just did something that is not in the grand design of this case.

Air is supposed to come in from the bottom front, from the bottom where the PSU is and from the front of the case in general. If you so desire, you can also make it come in from the side panel. 
It's supposed to go out the rear and the top. Anyone disagree, let me know. I couldn't fit an air cooler that was adequate enough in the case on this expensive motherboard so I put in an H50 cooler.
Now, air comes in the bottom front, if the bottom grid and the PSU is pretty self contained it goes in the bottom and out it's own back, it's got a rubber seal around it, so it doesn't leak. Here's the problem, the coolest way to mount the H50 is so the air come in the back of the case through the radiator, so I took that fan that came with the case and hung it in the front, until I get one of those acrylic supports. That fan now blows out the front.
So I have air coming in bottom front, top rear and through the grids next to the PCI cards right. Air exhausts out the front and top. So, my problem is, which way should the fans in the window point? To my engineering brain it seems the bottom should blow in and the top out. That also doesn't make sense because I'm blowing out air that just came in through the bottom. Is this right or do I have tired brain syndrome from routing all these cables and stuff?
I hope Enigma comes on tonight, he's good at this air stuff.


No no, turn that fan around. Don't listen to Corsair. That is only a general recommendation. If you have a fan in the top side panel vent, it will feed outside air directly to the rad. Also, a fan shroud will greatly improve the air flow over the rad and lower your temps.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Does it really matter whether or not you get a Rep+ point? I mean, seriously: does it make any difference?


Apparently it does because you can neither trade nor sell on the trading thread unless you have a rep of 35 or more. I haven't been here for as many years as you have. I haven't posted as many times as you post.This must be your career?
I also don't pay for an account like you do so I don't expect to be able to tell people what to do. I just show up when I have time and help out (voluntarily) when people ask for help about this case. You don't show that you have now, nor ever have had this case or even have ever posted on this board until somehow by magic you see my post about rep up and here you are. Do you get notices of TOS violations if someone posts them when you pay for an account? 
I know everyone else that posts here either has this case or is planning on getting one, even K10 is familiar to me and his case is on the first page. I searched for your posts though and you've never been here before. So before you go kicking me out of Overclock.net like an AOL flunky that gets a free account for enforcing a 30 page TOS that's only understandable to Lawyers, _please_ tell us how you suddenly came to this board.

TIA,
BriSleep, here, there, everywhere I sign on I'm still BriSleep, it means something.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


No no, turn that fan around. Don't listen to Corsair. That is only a general recommendation. If you have a fan in the top side panel vent, it will feed outside air directly to the rad. Also, a fan shroud will greatly improve the air flow over the rad and lower your temps.


Before I get kicked off overclock.net tonight I wish to thank you dkev for helping me out on this. You've been of help to me before and once again you're one of those there when I needed you most. 
Thanks.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Before I get kicked off overclock.net tonight I wish to thank you dkev for helping me out on this. You've been of help to me before and once again you're one of those there when I needed you most. 
Thanks.


NP dude. I recommend asking H50 questions over in the water cooling section. H50 club pretty much dominates over there. There are a lot of guys that can answer your questions.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Apparently it does because you can neither trade nor sell on the trading thread unless you have a rep of 35 or more.


That's not what I meant.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I haven't been here for as many years as you have.


I've only been here since December 17th of 2008.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I haven't posted as many times as you post.This ust be your career?


Was that really necessary?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I also don't pay for an account like you do so I don't expect to be able to tell people what to do.


I didn't pay for this account. Everyone gets a free Overclocked Account on their 1-year Anniversary.

But regardless: would you rather hear it from me, or a staff member who would probably give you an infraction at the same time?? That's why I'm telling you instead of reporting you. I know better than to be a jerk like that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I just show up when I have time and help out (voluntarily) when people ask for help about this case. You don't show that you have now, nor ever have had this case or even have ever posted on this board until somehow by magic you see my post about rep up and here you are. Do you get notices of TOS violations if someone posts them when you pay for an account?


I was watching OCN Live, and I decided to post instead of using the Report Post button. Would you have rather I be a jerk and use it so that you can get an infraction, or would you rather me tell you so that you know?

And for the record: there is no rule or law that stats that I cannot post in this thread just because I don't own this case. I'm a member of the Cooler Master 690 Club and guess what: we have a few regulars in there who don't own the 690, nor do they ever intend to buy it. They just like the people. Is there something wrong with that?

Oh, and one more thing: this isn't your thread (you are acting as though it's yours).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I know everyone else that posts here either has this case or is planning on getting one, even K10 is familiar to me and his case is on the first page. I searched for your posts though and you've never been here before. So before you go kicking me out of Overclock.net like an AOL flunky that gets a free account for enforcing a 30 page TOS that's only understandable to Lawyers, _please_ tell us how you suddenly came to this board.

TIA,
BriSleep, here, there, everywhere I sign on I'm still BriSleep, it means something.


Wow. If I had known you were so sensitive, then I would have just used the Report Post button and moved on.

But for the record: I don't have those authoritative powers. I am just doing you the very same favor that people have done for me in the past.

Anyway, I really wish you would just relax. You are overreacting to this in a rather extreme way.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, I'm a trained engineer. I can make a steel girder bridge, I can make a timber trestle bridge from cutting down trees and I can make just about anything into a square, whether it's meant to or not!
However, while I do understand a lot about case airflow I just did something that is not in the grand design of this case.

Air is supposed to come in from the bottom front, from the bottom where the PSU is and from the front of the case in general. If you so desire, you can also make it come in from the side panel. 
It's supposed to go out the rear and the top. Anyone disagree, let me know. I couldn't fit an air cooler that was adequate enough in the case on this expensive motherboard so I put in an H50 cooler.
Now, air comes in the bottom front, if the bottom grid and the PSU is pretty self contained it goes in the bottom and out it's own back, it's got a rubber seal around it, so it doesn't leak. Here's the problem, the coolest way to mount the H50 is so the air come in the back of the case through the radiator, so I took that fan that came with the case and hung it in the front, until I get one of those acrylic supports. That fan now blows out the front.
So I have air coming in bottom front, top rear and through the grids next to the PCI cards right. Air exhausts out the front and top. So, my problem is, which way should the fans in the window point? To my engineering brain it seems the bottom should blow in and the top out. That also doesn't make sense because I'm blowing out air that just came in through the bottom. Is this right or do I have tired brain syndrome from routing all these cables and stuff?
I hope Enigma comes on tonight, he's good at this air stuff.


When I had my case set up with 4 R4 fans, 2 intake and 2 exhaust and a fan controler I found my temps dropped a few degrees with the 2 front intake fans set at 1500 rpm's and the rear and top exhaust set at 900 rpm's (positive pressure), I don't know what having the H-50 will do to change the pressures, because every case has a diffrent air flow pattern, experimenting with direction and speed will be your best bet.
I know on my Lian-Li I have 2 front intake fans, both 140mm and push pull set up with a 25mm duct on the push fan set to exhaust it stays nice and cool, about 30c with a ambiant of 23c.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, I'm a trained engineer. I can make a steel girder bridge, I can make a timber trestle bridge from cutting down trees and I can make just about anything into a square, whether it's meant to or not!
However, while I do understand a lot about case airflow I just did something that is not in the grand design of this case.

Air is supposed to come in from the bottom front, from the bottom where the PSU is and from the front of the case in general. If you so desire, you can also make it come in from the side panel.
It's supposed to go out the rear and the top. Anyone disagree, let me know. I couldn't fit an air cooler that was adequate enough in the case on this expensive motherboard so I put in an H50 cooler.
Now, air comes in the bottom front, if the bottom grid and the PSU is pretty self contained it goes in the bottom and out it's own back, it's got a rubber seal around it, so it doesn't leak. Here's the problem, the coolest way to mount the H50 is so the air come in the back of the case through the radiator, so I took that fan that came with the case and hung it in the front, until I get one of those acrylic supports. That fan now blows out the front.
So I have air coming in bottom front, top rear and through the grids next to the PCI cards right. Air exhausts out the front and top. So, my problem is, which way should the fans in the window point? To my engineering brain it seems the bottom should blow in and the top out. That also doesn't make sense because I'm blowing out air that just came in through the bottom. Is this right or do I have tired brain syndrome from routing all these cables and stuff?
I hope Enigma comes on tonight, he's good at this air stuff.

I would say, and by no means does my opinion mean all that much, if you're gonna use the side fans use them both as intakes then turn the H50 fan around and exhaust it out the back. Turn around the the fan you have hung in your 5.25" bays and have it as an intake. With four intake fans and two exhaust ( three if you go with the push pull on the H50) you should be able to achieve positive pressure and frosty temps. That way the ventilated area to the left of the pci slots (looking from inside the case) will help to exhaust as well.

Laminar airflow is the best. The air needs to be moving in a singular motion to achieve the best results. In the front out the back and top.

Again, just my opinion. Cheers!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I would say, and by no means does my opinion mean all that much, if you're gonna use the side fans use them both as intakes then turn the H50 fan around and exhaust it out the back. Turn around the the fan you have hung in your 5.25" bays and have it as an intake. With four intake fans and two exhaust ( three if you go with the push pull on the H50) you should be able to achieve positive pressure and frosty temps. That way the ventilated area to the left of the pci slots (looking from inside the case) will help to exhaust as well.

Laminar airflow is the best. The air needs to be moving in a singular motion to achieve the best results. In the front out the back and top.

Again, just my opinion. Cheers!

Thanks for you opinion. I do value the words of a fellow old school person. Notice I didn't call us old.







I agree, this is the way I originally thought it should go, then I saw that video on the Corsair site.
Nite all, hope to be back on a better day.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Thanks for you opinion. I do value the words of a fellow old school person. Notice I didn't call us old.







I agree, this is the way I originally thought it should go, then I saw that video on the Corsair site.
Nite all, hope to be back on a better day.

Yeah cool vid, but you have to remember that Corsair is using that giant of a case, the 800D, with it's triple 120 top opening so it can vent much more hot air out the top than can our Scouts. I mean it's like the brass in the rear with the gear tellin' the guys on the front how to deal with problems they're never gonna see.

Lab results hardly ever yield the same results as good old field work.

Thanks for not calling us old, though everyday I'm feeling a little more close.


----------



## xquisit

Wait, OCN accounts aren't free?????

I made mine in 2007, so I don't know.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Wait, OCN accounts aren't free?????

I made mine in 2007, so I don't know.


We have the ability to buy an Overclocked Account, or we can just wait for our 1-year Anniversary to get it for free. But I think there's a minimum Reputation point count too.


----------



## Therapy?

I dunno what I did to deserve it, since I mainly ask stupid questions here, but I got some rep


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
We have the ability to buy an Overclocked Account, or we can just wait for our 1-year Anniversary to get it for free. But I think there's a minimum Reputation point count too.

Yes there is a minimum of 250Rep and 1 Year Anniversary before you get Upgraded to Overclocked Acc


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Brilliant I agree, but... Isn't the hole in the bottom of the front panel for more than just pulling it off? Isn't (like on many other cases) a way for the fan to suck cool air up from underneath and blow it into the case?
I guess as long as your temps are right for you it doesn't matter how much you block cooling vents.

The guys on my DS forums are very against doing anything for sound dampening because blocking noise blocks air, blocking air increases internal heat, increasing internal heat stresses components. Ergo leave it all open the way the case builder intended.


I haven't experienced any higher temps than before I did this. I figured the complete front was vented and it probably wouldn't make any difference in airflow. Anyway so far so good, and the diff in dust is amazing.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, I'm a trained engineer. I can make a steel girder bridge, I can make a timber trestle bridge from cutting down trees and I can make just about anything into a square, whether it's meant to or not!
However, while I do understand a lot about case airflow I just did something that is not in the grand design of this case.

Air is supposed to come in from the bottom front, from the bottom where the PSU is and from the front of the case in general. If you so desire, you can also make it come in from the side panel.
It's supposed to go out the rear and the top. Anyone disagree, let me know. I couldn't fit an air cooler that was adequate enough in the case on this expensive motherboard so I put in an H50 cooler.
Now, air comes in the bottom front, if the bottom grid and the PSU is pretty self contained it goes in the bottom and out it's own back, it's got a rubber seal around it, so it doesn't leak. Here's the problem, the coolest way to mount the H50 is so the air come in the back of the case through the radiator, so I took that fan that came with the case and hung it in the front, until I get one of those acrylic supports. That fan now blows out the front.
So I have air coming in bottom front, top rear and through the grids next to the PCI cards right. Air exhausts out the front and top. So, my problem is, which way should the fans in the window point? To my engineering brain it seems the bottom should blow in and the top out. That also doesn't make sense because I'm blowing out air that just came in through the bottom. Is this right or do I have tired brain syndrome from routing all these cables and stuff?
I hope Enigma comes on tonight, he's good at this air stuff.


Yea. Go for the Fans sucking into the case from the side. the more positive air flow you have into the case the more it has to get out some way. I think there is a way you make your top fan run on 17 Vdc but You will have to Google it. That will bring your top fan up to Maximum velocity.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here are a few Pictures from my Build. I am Building, writing, and fixing a Lappy for a friend and then teaching a class and then visiting my sick buddy and giving him communion. I'm like crazy right now. I still have to take naps in the day too to get more energy for the night.

Anyway. Enjoy the Pictures.













































I used Crisco Oil on all four corners of the plastic CPU Backing of an old motherboard to get my Measurements.










What do you guys think. Do I need to close my voids near the intake fans and Exhast fan to create a more stable air flow.?


----------



## Bradey

17 volts is easy
you use -12 and +5
or
you use +12 and -5
but
you will have to check to power supply to see which has more curent
is 17v safe wont it kill your fan?


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Bradey.

I knew you could do it but I didn't remember the sequence. Rep up.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











What do you guys think. Do I need to close my voids near the intake fans and Exhast fan to create a more stable air flow.?


I would leave it as is for now and see what your temps are after you get it running then put some tape over the openings and re check your temps, and dust.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. the dust is going to be an issue. I would put a filter on it but they clog so fast. Old house and I live next to the railroad tracks. So dust is not a huge issue at my house but it is somewhat. Anyway I am going to follow your advice thanks.

Enigma.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Yes there is a minimum of 250Rep and 1 Year Anniversary before you get Upgraded to Overclocked Acc



How do I know if I have an OC acc?

I've been here since 07, but only had 2 posts when I returned on 09. It was funny when I returned and saw such a low amount of posts


----------



## Rockr69

Got a couple of mods done, well four to be exact.

Attachment 137579
I cut out the fan grill on the front. Looks much better now

Attachment 137580
Changed out the blue leds for red ones in my Zalman CPU cooler.YES!!!!
This one was kinda tough because of the small tight space. I also changed the led in my DVD drive and the power light in my Logitech speaker. I'll get pics of those when my camera batteries charge, until then enjoy!


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Hey Guys, Have anyone fitted the Thermalright Venomous X with Evga X58 3x SLI in the Scout yet??? I know the top fan would have to go but I don't mind. Also, I have 6x2gb Patriot Viper 1600mhz memory sticks... Would I run into a problem with the Fans mounted on the Venomous X hitting the memory sticks??? Want to do a push-pull east-west set-up. What you guys think??? Thanks in advance guys!!!!


----------



## rfjunkie

I just transplanted my "Daily Driver" into my first NZXT case... I was wondering if anyone had or has a way to keep the dust off of the side windows of there cases. This new case really collects the dust on the side window, and I have only had it for 2 days now.

My Scout, CM-690 and "Spare parts" cases don't collect near as much dust as this NZXT case.

See attached photos... The NZXT case does look good all lit up though... What do you think?


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Got a couple of mods done, well four to be exact.

Attachment 137579
I cut out the fan grill on the front. Looks much better now

Attachment 137580
Changed out the blue leds for red ones in my Zalman CPU cooler.YES!!!!
This one was kinda tough because of the small tight space. I also changed the led in my DVD drive and the power light in my Logitech speaker. I'll get pics of those when my camera batteries charge, until then enjoy!


How well does that Zalman Cooler work? I have never tried anything of theres.


----------



## Kassar

Hey guys, just made an account here and wanted to say thanks for the ideas, probably read 2-300 pages in the last week.

Was originally regretting my Storm Scout a bit (purely for size reasons) but you've helped me see how awesome it can be.

Unfortunately after having my rig up and running for a day, the motherboard decided to die, still waiting on the replacement so no pics just yet ><.

In the mean time I got a bit bored, replaced all the fans (Zalman Zm-f3's), added one to side panel and another in the 5.25" drive bays (held in by bay covers - dremel hack job, never used one before, fortunately can't see how bad it is with the front on =))

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey everyone. I just wanted to make sure before buying if a Noctua NH-U12P will fit in this case without having to remove the top 140mm fan? Thanks.


Fits with my board, but only just. Top fan didn't seem to be doing much of anything though (crappy fan)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


How well does that Zalman Cooler work? I have never tried anything of theres.


It works really well. I'm been running it on a prescott core P4 for three years now. Idle temps use to hover around 40c and load would be right around 60c then I lapped the heatsink and the cpu and wow! Idle dropped to 31-35c and the load never gets above 55c and that's on an overclock of 3.51ghz. I've also been using the VF-700 Vga cooler and it works exceptionally well also. Oh and I've been using them with Dynex TIM.

The only complaint I've had over the years with them both is, well three actually, the copper dulls over time, the clear fans get dust inside of them so cleaning is a chore ( I like my stuff shiny inside and out even if I can't see it ) and the damn blue leds.

The VGA cooler got adopted by wife when I got my HD 3850 AGP and is still going strong and when I get my replacement 3850 on tuesday (YEAH!!!) I'm going to order this guy for it, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118222 . I fixed the CPU cooler, so no more blue leds!!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Yes there is a minimum of 250Rep and 1 Year Anniversary before you get Upgraded to Overclocked Acc

Oh dang thats going to take awhile


----------



## Butmuncher

Abit off topic but i just have to share with you my daily adventure while out walking the dog, the mrs had wellies and went over a submerged bridge further up the brook.
It was a cold walk home!

  
 YouTube- V170110_12.31.3gp


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Abit off topic but i just have to share with you my daily adventure while out walking the dog, the mrs had wellies and went over a submerged bridge further up the brook.
It was a cold walk home!
YouTube- V170110_12.31.3gp


LOL too funny


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
Abit off topic but i just have to share with you my daily adventure while out walking the dog, the mrs had wellies and went over a submerged bridge further up the brook.
It was a cold walk home!
YouTube- V170110_12.31.3gp

That's what you get for taking the short cut dude!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


17 volts is easy 
you use -12 and +5 
or
you use +12 and -5 
but 
you will have to check to power supply to see which has more curent 
is 17v safe wont it kill your fan?


Ok, so that's the right volts but how do you do it with a fan that's 2 pins connected via Molex? The top is connected that way isn't it? If not, please let me know.
Oh, my multi meter was my wife's fathers and it died long ago.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea.. the dust is going to be an issue. I would put a filter on it but they clog so fast. Old house and I live next to the railroad tracks. So dust is not a huge issue at my house but it is somewhat. Anyway I am going to follow your advice thanks.

Enigma.


Wow, here I was thinking we were the only ones next to railroad tracks. They're 57ft behind out bedroom and they used to run by at 2 a.m. one of the reasons we're looking for new housing.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


How do I know if I have an OC acc?

I've been here since 07, but only had 2 posts when I returned on 09. It was funny when I returned and saw such a low amount of posts










You have a little blue flame at the bottom of your post under your name. You have to have a minimum rep of 250 and one year on. Look at Enigma, he's got one.


----------



## BriSleep

Here's a shot of how far I was yesterday. Attachment 137657

Now I've turned the H50 fan around and I'm working on the wiring, lighting and fans. 
I found out why the Hyper 212 didn't work. The original cooler came with metal clips to hold the fan on, with those things would have cleared no problem but would have had to get a 120x120x20 fan to put in the window. They H 212 I recieved however, had plastic fan clips and those stopped the top fan from working. Still would have to have a thin fan for the window though.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


You have a little blue flame at the bottom of your post under your name. You have to have a minimum rep of 250 and one year on. Look at Enigma, he's got one.


The year thing is easy, the 250 reps is the hard part.


----------



## BriSleep

I have a question. Hopefully there will be a few more people on tonight and I'll get more answers. Some of us have a holiday tomorrow.

Ok, I'm working on this new beastie and in the long run it will be Mindys system, I'll have a sign on though. Right now I'm using a P4 3.0Ghz until they get my SSD drive in and finish my re-build, then the 2 days for shipping it back.
I've already put Win7 Pro on the new machine. I've only got a license for 3 machines using Norton Anti-Vir. So the super computer, Min's laptop and this P-4 equals 3. If I install it on the new machine, they're going to see it and tell me to buy another copy of the program.

The question, not just for the anti-virus license but also for the sake of speeding up work and transfers. Would you take out the drive on the Ol P4 and put it in the new machine, transferring licenses and data that way. Or keep the new Scout fresh and install everything new???







Wish I would have thought of this before I spent the bucks on a new copy of Win7.

I'll check back in a few hours to see if anyone is here.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, so that's the right volts but how do you do it with a fan that's 2 pins connected via Molex? The top is connected that way isn't it? If not, please let me know.
Oh, my multi meter was my wife's fathers and it died long ago.

you will need to attach a cable to the -5 on the atx 24pin plug









then the fan's ground is attached to -5(white) and the fans positive is kept to the 12v rail

the ground will need to be detached from the molex
it is easy if you have a look

but the hard part will be using the -5
you will need to solder a wire onto the -5 pin on the atx


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
you will need to attach a cable to the -5 on the atx 24pin plug









then the fan's ground is attached to -5(white) and the fans positive is kept to the 12v rail

the ground will need to be detached from the molex
it is easy if you have a look

but the hard part will be using the -5
you will need to solder a wire onto the -5 pin on the atx

Thanks Bradey. I also don't have a working solder iron or solder. Would it be easier to just buy a faster 140mm fan? I did look though and didn't see much choice, especially not knowing this ones cfm.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
That's what you get for taking the short cut dude!









Yeah another few minutes away was a bridge i could of safely crossed, oh well it would'nt of been nearly as much fun than tryin to tackle the flooded stream by crossing a thin branch, me and the mates have laughed all day


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Thanks Bradey. I also don't have a working solder iron or solder. Would it be easier to just buy a faster 140mm fan? I did look though and didn't see much choice, especially not knowing this ones cfm.


I have 2 of these 140 fans in my Lian-Li and I think they work great! Not the best looking but who cares.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Yeah another few minutes away was a bridge i could of safely crossed, oh well it would'nt of been nearly as much fun than tryin to tackle the flooded stream by crossing a thin branch, me and the mates have laughed all day










You wouldn't be the first person who tried to cross a stream and get wet. Of course I would have never done such a thing my self.


----------



## xquisit

I want to tell everyone how happy I am with my case purchase, and especially my motherboard purchase.

I spend countless nights trying to go to sleep, and with one eye open catching a quick glimpse of my beautiful case..with the white LED/ blue lights illuminating my room. It truly is a one-of-a-kind case, and it fits my name.

I love my CM Storm Scout!

I don't know how I can consider another case, and I hope to never replace it!


----------



## dkev

So I've been busy. I painted the case and installed the new window. I originally wanted to get 2 blue 140's for the front. But Newegg doesn't sell any decent ones. So I'll get a couple Xigi white LED 140s for the front and use two Gelick white 120s on the window. I post some more pics when it's done. It's a metallic blue. It's sparkly.







I'm pleased with the results, considering I am not the painter Enigma is.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


So I've been busy. I painted the case and installed the new window. I originally wanted to get 2 blue 140's for the front. But Newegg doesn't sell any decent ones. So I'll get a couple Xigi white LED 140s for the front and use two Gelick white 120s on the window. I post some more pics when it's done. It's a metallic blue. It's sparkly.







I'm pleased with the results, considering I am not the painter Enigma is.










That looks so cool dkev!


----------



## rfjunkie

I just had a thought about what to use to finish my scout with... Its a finish called Dura-Coat. Its used to camo finish firearms and other stuff. Its supposed to be extremely tough. Not sure how much woudl be needed to finish a Scout case though.... (Just a thought I had.)


----------



## Enigma8750

Dkev.....

Get 2 cans of that METALCAST Anodized Surface color System paint that lets the metal shine through it. Run a few coats of that over the top of what you have already without sanding. Use the Metallic Blue. You will love the results. Look at this as a base coat now.

Paint the first coat really light like your making a Tack Coat.

Then wait 15 mins.

Use a hair dryer to heat the surface you will be painting and make sure you shake the can well and heat the can by running extremely hot water over the can for a few minutes then shake it some more. Before you paint run your very dry hand over the surface to take off any hair or dirt that has fell on it.

Then spray it on thick. Like 3 passes per strip at 10 inches from the case metal. Then immediatly run your hair drier over it and heat the newly painted surface. This is mostly a humidity inhibitor.

then wait 30 minutes

Spray it once more letting your last few sprays be farther away to even the finish out. You will love the results.

Of course a week later use paint cleaner on it and then wax it with a really good wax. it will be like new money.

All you need now is the PUNCH. You got the base going good.

ORielly's Auto Parts sells the paint Dupli-Color METALCAST Anodized surface color system

Anodized Blue Metallic SKU 26916 00639


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I have a question. Hopefully there will be a few more people on tonight and I'll get more answers. Some of us have a holiday tomorrow.

Ok, I'm working on this new beastie and in the long run it will be Mindys system, I'll have a sign on though. Right now I'm using a P4 3.0Ghz until they get my SSD drive in and finish my re-build, then the 2 days for shipping it back.
I've already put Win7 Pro on the new machine. I've only got a license for 3 machines using Norton Anti-Vir. So the super computer, Min's laptop and this P-4 equals 3. If I install it on the new machine, they're going to see it and tell me to buy another copy of the program.

The question, not just for the anti-virus license but also for the sake of speeding up work and transfers. Would you take out the drive on the Ol P4 and put it in the new machine, transferring licenses and data that way. Or keep the new Scout fresh and install everything new???







Wish I would have thought of this before I spent the bucks on a new copy of Win7.

I'll check back in a few hours to see if anyone is here.


Forget norton its a resource hog anyway. Get Avira free edition or AVG Free Edition from Filehippo.com


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


I just transplanted my "Daily Driver" into my first NZXT case... I was wondering if anyone had or has a way to keep the dust off of the side windows of there cases. This new case really collects the dust on the side window, and I have only had it for 2 days now.

My Scout, CM-690 and "Spare parts" cases don't collect near as much dust as this NZXT case.

See attached photos... The NZXT case does look good all lit up though... What do you think?


Your problem is the clear plastic it statcally charged. Clean it with dawn dishwashing liquid and water. ONE SPoon of dawn and the rest water in a spray bottle and clean both sides. That should help alot.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Abit off topic but i just have to share with you my daily adventure while out walking the dog, the mrs had wellies and went over a submerged bridge further up the brook.
It was a cold walk home!
YouTube- V170110_12.31.3gp


LOL... That is Classic Comedy at its best REP up.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Your problem is the clear plastic it statcally charged. Clean it with dawn dishwashing liquid and water. ONE SPoon of dawn and the rest water in a spray bottle and clean both sides. That should help alot.


I will give it a shot the next time that i have the side panel off.

Other than the dusty window, I like the way the case looks from the side. Front panel is going to take a little getting used to on the NZXT case. I'm really liking the LED's over cold cathodes for case lighting. Enigma, you saw how the red lighting turned out in my Scout case... I like the White lighting in the NZXT case a little better. Just need to get rid of that blue led fan in the window.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Dkev.....

Get 2 cans of that METALCAST Anodized Surface color System paint that lets the metal shine through it. Run a few coats of that over the top of what you have already without sanding. Use the Metallic Blue. You will love the results. Look at this as a base coat now.

Paint the first coat really light like your making a Tack Coat.

Then wait 15 mins.

Use a hair dryer to heat the surface you will be painting and make sure you shake the can well and heat the can by running extremely hot water over the can for a few minutes then shake it some more. Before you paint run your very dry hand over the surface to take off any hair or dirt that has fell on it.

Then spray it on thick. Like 3 passes per strip at 10 inches from the case metal. Then immediatly run your hair drier over it and heat the newly painted surface. This is mostly a humidity inhibitor.

then wait 30 minutes

Spray it once more letting your last few sprays be farther away to even the finish out. You will love the results.

Of course a week later use paint cleaner on it and then wax it with a really good wax. it will be like new money.

All you need now is the PUNCH. You got the base going good.

ORielly's Auto Parts sells the paint Dupli-Color METALCAST Anodized surface color system

Anodized Blue Metallic SKU 26916 00639

Ok but what will this do to the appearance beyond what it looks like now? Will it give it a glossy appearance? I would rather it not be too glossy. And can I use the stuff you recommend on the bezel?


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Ok but what will this do to the appearance beyond what it looks like now? Will it give it a glossy appearance? I would rather it not be too glossy. And can I use the stuff you recommend on the bezel?

You don't need to use a glossy clear coat. You can get other clear coats in semi-gloss and flat.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
So I've been busy. I painted the case and installed the new window. I originally wanted to get 2 blue 140's for the front. But Newegg doesn't sell any decent ones. So I'll get a couple Xigi white LED 140s for the front and use two Gelick white 120s on the window. I post some more pics when it's done. It's a metallic blue. It's sparkly.







I'm pleased with the results, considering I am not the painter Enigma is.










Being quite partial to blue myself. Sweeeet, can't wait to see the finihsed product.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I have 2 of these 140 fans in my Lian-Li and I think they work great! Not the best looking but who cares.









Absolutely, I don't care at all what it looks like, I mean you can't even see it up there. I just want a heat pump blasting upwards.

Kev, what have you been doing, scouring the sites for the right fans for your new build? What ever it is, I'm glad as this is about the (wrote 3rd first then remembered what you sent) 4th time I'll benefit from your research. Thanks


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Dkev.....

Of course a week later use paint cleaner on it and then wax it with a really good wax. it will be like new money.


First, my apologies for the edit Enigma but there's one thing here I need to know. This is the second post in which you've referred to "paint cleaner". All I know of is polishing compound which cleans the oxidized paint off cars and TSP (Tri Sodium Phosphate) which cleans paint without stripping, usually for houses. 
Are either of these what you are referring to?? If not, what is your "paint cleaner"?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Forget norton its a resource hog anyway. Get Avira free edition or AVG Free Edition from Filehippo.com


Ok, so what about my idea of just transferring the drive from the old system? Do you think that's good? Or should I do it the old slow way?

Also I've tried Synching her laptop with the main rig before but could never get it right, even after reading the Win7 help file. Got any insights or websites that make this kind of thing easy?


----------



## BriSleep

Has anyone ever used the rubber fan holders instead of screws? If yes, did you like that way of doing it?
They slip through the hole, snap back to where they're supposed to hold and that's that, you cut off the excess and no screws to carve up the plastic hole that you put the fan into the case or panel through.

Also, I have a rubber grommet around my PSU fan. Has anyone used these for the fans on the other parts of the case? Was it worth it?

Oh, has anyone used wireless on a non-laptop system. I have a Linksys WRT160N router and the laptop connects to it flawlessly and quite high speed. I bought a wireless link for this case, thinking it would be smart to stay in the family I got a Linksys WMP300N /LA and it's not connecting at all and the word on thier forum is they don't support thier own products. That's what I get for listening to the Best Buy sales kids. Someone on New Egg posted that the cards chipset drivers from the OEM are better than Linksys but the chips are covered by a shield so I don't know what drivers to get. Yes, I googled it already and no luck.


----------



## Physalis

Can I be added to this club. I have just completed my CM Storm Scout project. Pictures will be added at a later time.

Thanks


----------



## Stormblitz

Here's my scout posted a while ago. Just did some cable management. Also added a cardkeeper brace to my 4890. It was starting to bend under the weight of the thermalright trad2. The brace adds support to the card make makes sure it doesnt snap, as well as adding looks.


----------



## Kassar

Motherboard finally came back from RMA!!!

Build isn't anything special, but here it is. Had to remove the 2nd cathode (yes they're blue) as it was in the way of the side case fan. Hadn't planned on using them, but they came free with my fan controller (which I'll probably be modding black somehow).

Managed to run the 24pin through the top hole without any cutting, fan cables/8pin also running behind mobo. The cathode wires make it look messier than it is, but they're so damn short.

Really want to get rid of the bottom plastic fan grill.

Last Pic showing the clearance between my Noctua nh-u12p and the top fan.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kassar* 

Really want to get rid of the bottom plastic fan grill.

Last Pic showing the clearance between my Noctua nh-u12p and the top fan.

Ya i chopped that stupid crosshairs fan grill the first day i had it XD

Thats a tight fit, good job, looks hawt!


----------



## hubwub

I am tempted to do some cable management on my case. Possibly clean some dust. I'll post pics when done.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kassar*


Motherboard finally came back from RMA!!!

Build isn't anything special, but here it is. Had to remove the 2nd cathode (yes they're blue) as it was in the way of the side case fan. Hadn't planned on using them, but they came free with my fan controller (which I'll probably be modding black somehow).

Managed to run the 24pin through the top hole without any cutting, fan cables/8pin also running behind mobo. The cathode wires make it look messier than it is, but they're so damn short.

Really want to get rid of the bottom plastic fan grill.

Last Pic showing the clearance between my Noctua nh-u12p and the top fan.


That's possibly the worst colour layout I've ever seen







It's just a matter of personal taste though. Good job on the cable management though.

*Question: is it easy to put an intake 120mm fan at the 5,25 bays? Or does it need modding?
And is it possible to use a 120mm fan to replace the 140mm front fan?*


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


That's possibly the worst colour layout I've ever seen







It's just a matter of personal taste though. Good job on the cable management though.

*Question: is it easy to put an intake 120mm fan at the 5,25 bays? Or does it need modding?
And is it possible to use a 120mm fan to replace the 140mm front fan?*


Yes, no, yes.
Wire ties are all you need for a 120 in the 5.25 bay. The lower part has screw holes for a 120. But I recommend staying with 140's. Your case came with a 5.25 adapter bracket that will actually allow you to attach a 140mm fan in the upper bays. I found this to be superior to using a 120 in this area. It moves more air and it is quieter.


----------



## Therapy?

Thanks mate, much appreciated


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


*Question: is it easy to put an intake 120mm fan at the 5,25 bays? Or does it need modding?
*


I posted this a while back regarding mounting a 120mm fan in the drive bays.

http://www.overclock.net/7944940-post3803.html










Steve


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stvptrsn*


I posted this a while back regarding mounting a 120mm fan in the drive bays.

http://www.overclock.net/7944940-post3803.html










Steve


Ya thats a great no cost fan mount, Win.


----------



## seven9st surfer

if you happen to have an old Antec 900, the fan mounts from that case fit perfectly into the front

EDIT: forgot the pic


----------



## kev_b

If you use a 140mm fan in the drive bays you wouldn't even need to fasten it to anything, it sits in there nicely on its own and has more air flow.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


if you happen to have an old Antec 900, the fan mounts from that case fit perfectly into the front

EDIT: forgot the pic











That works to.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Man, I haven't been in this thread in forever... 456 pages!

Well, I just bought an evga GTX 280 to replace my 8800GTS. I know it'll fit, but does anyone have any pics of the 280 in this case? Just curious how it looks. I know I could look through almost 500 pages, but I'm lazy


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ya thats a great no cost fan mount, Win.









Or you could do it this way and not have so much air restriction


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Or you could do it this way and not have so much air restriction

















Would a 140mm fan work with two optical drives? Thanks.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Would a 140mm fan work with two optical drives? Thanks.

dont think it would. You can see from his picture that the top of the fan sits about half way into where the second drive would have to go. a 120mm would be fine tho


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Would a 140mm fan work with two optical drives? Thanks.


No. But a 120 might.


----------



## dkev

Ok Enigma I took your advice and bought some metal cast paint. Well see if I'm good enough to get the results you did. But a blow dryer? Cmon buddy this is OCN. I have a heat gun. If I turn it up to full it discharges 1000 (that's one thousand) degrees F air or 537c. Of course I don't want to incinerate the case, just warm it up a little.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Ok Enigma I took your advice and bought some metal cast paint. Well see if I'm good enough to get the results you did. But a blow dryer? Cmon buddy this is OCN. I have a heat gun. If I turn it up to full it discharges 1000 (that's one thousand) degrees F air or 537c. Of course I don't want to incinerate the case, just warm it up a little.










 dkev, you should use that 1000 degrees, it will make your case look like its been thru battle.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


dkev, you should use that 1000 degrees, it will make your case look like its been thru battle.










LOL, dude the thing would turn into a puddle on the floor.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


LOL, dude the thing would turn into a puddle on the floor.


Ok, take your motherboard out first.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


LOL, dude the thing would turn into a puddle on the floor.


I remember being very drunk one night and my mate could'nt wait till i was sober so i got side tracked for a few seconds while i was heating up the front of his xbox360 with a paint removing hot air gun, it was'nt untill he shouted "DUDE" that i looked back at his console and omg the front had melted hehehe.
Well he lost his warrenty that was for sure


----------



## BrendonB

Is running a COre i5 at 3.2 GHZ at 1Vcore normal?
Its been stable for a month now..


----------



## Rockr69

OK, I didn't know where to post this question, so I figured since I'm going to be putting it into my Scout this would be as good a place as any.

Here in the states it's tax return time and I'm torn between the HD 4770 and the Hd 4850 for my new build. I'm looking at the XFX cards at Newegg. Correct me if I'm wrong. Is 128-bit GDDR5 basically the same speed as 256-bit GDDR3? And If so, wouldn't I be better off getting the 1gig 4850 over the 512MB 4770 for only ten dollars more?


----------



## dkev

Ok so I finished painting my Scout. And using Enigma's recomondation, this is what I have. 3 coats of metalic blue Rustoleum, and 3 coats of Metal Cast. I was hesitant at first because the Metal Cast appeared from the lid to be a lighter color and I realy liked the blue I had. But to my suprise the Metal Cast actually deepend the metalic blue. Outstanding. Here are the results.

























The new fans are on the way so I will let the case cure for a few days. I got 2 140 Xigi's with white LED's and a cold cathode kit for inside. We will see how it looks with the white Gelid fans on the side panel and let you be the judge.


----------



## BriSleep

The difference between the amount of RAM a video card has only makes a difference in how big your display can be at a certain resolution. I don't know the specifics, but for instance, with 512MB you might get something like 1024X768 but with 1GB you could get 1920x1080 or higher. Actually I think both of those are higher than what I stated but that should give you an idea.
GDDR5 is faster than GDDR3 no matter what bit path it takes. If you have 5 your frame rate increases because just like regular RAM it's going to process many more images in the same clock time. The bit path is only a restriction if the GPU is much faster than both the CPU and RAM on your motherboard. That will happen with anything though. It's a matter of pipe width. Before I left the army my First Sergeant told me "A pint can only hold a pint, if you pour a quart into a pint jar and it overflows at a pint, it's doing the best it can". 
The same analogy applies to all things computer, you can't put a PCI-E card into an AGP slot, even if you had an adapter, it could only process AGP speeds. Hope I made that somewhat understandable.
Can't you afford the new ATI cards, like maybe a HD 5850? The GPU's on these baby's can process up to 1600 shader paths, that means 1600 parallel processes going on in one clock tick. Actually for the 5850 I think it's 1445. The ATI website has the stats.


----------



## AyeYo

So I just ordered one of these cases up and I'd like to know what the concesus is for CPU HF mounting, given that there's both a top and rear fan. Should I mount the HF discharging up into the top fan or backwards into the rear fan? What has worked best for everyone else?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


So I just ordered one of these cases up and I'd like to know what the concesus is for CPU HF mounting, given that there's both a top and rear fan. Should I mount the HF discharging up into the top fan or backwards into the rear fan? What has worked best for everyone else?


depends on the size of your cooler. I would have preferred to have it discharge to the rear, but my TRUE was too tall (hit the top fan), so I have it pointing up. Check your cooler's dimensions against the info in the OP. I think I'm actually the one quoted with the info lol

EDIT: I went ahead and copied the info from the front page for you, theres a lot of stuff to sift thru...

CPU Cooler Specifications

With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed. 120x120x25
(146 mm.) CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed
171 mm. CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel

Heatsink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side dimensions 140 mm.

Example of too big is the Cooler Master V10 (L) 236.5 x (W) 129.6 x (H) 161.3 mm
Its not the height or the width of this cooler but it is 10 mm too tall from top to bottom.

Scout Info.
Quote:
well, if this is what you're talking about, its 133mm wide, which means it can only be mounted horizontally (fan blowing out the top). I've got a TRUE, and its too tall when mounted to the fan blows out the back, the top fan gets in the way. I think the cooler needs to be under 120mm wide to be mounted vertically.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
depends on the size of your cooler. I would have preferred to have it discharge to the rear, but my TRUE was too tall (hit the top fan), so I have it pointing up. Check your cooler's dimensions against the info in the OP. I think I'm actually the one quoted with the info lol

EDIT: I went ahead and copied the info from the front page for you, theres a lot of stuff to sift thru...

CPU Cooler Specifications

With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed. 120x120x25
(146 mm.) CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed
171 mm. CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel

Heatsink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side dimensions 140 mm.

Example of too big is the Cooler Master V10 (L) 236.5 x (W) 129.6 x (H) 161.3 mm
Its not the height or the width of this cooler but it is 10 mm too tall from top to bottom.

Scout Info.
Quote:
well, if this is what you're talking about, its 133mm wide, which means it can only be mounted horizontally (fan blowing out the top). I've got a TRUE, and its too tall when mounted to the fan blows out the back, the top fan gets in the way. I think the cooler needs to be under 120mm wide to be mounted vertically.

I have a Arctic Freezer 7 Pro that's WELL under even the smallest dimensions given. I'll be able to fit it any way I want. However, having had issues with exhaust fans interfering with the CPU fan on my current rig, I'm trying to figure out the best orientation for this new rig. I think interference will be even more of an issue due to the Freezer 7's unshrouded fan.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Ok so I finished painting my Scout. And using Enigma's recomondation, this is what I have. 3 coats of metalic blue Rustoleum, and 3 coats of Metal Cast. I was hesitant at first because the Metal Cast appeared from the lid to be a lighter color and I realy liked the blue I had. But to my suprise the Metal Cast actually deepend the metalic blue. Outstanding. Here are the results.

The new fans are on the way so I will let the case cure for a few days. I got 2 140 Xigi's with white LED's and a cold cathode kit for inside. We will see how it looks with the white Gelid fans on the side panel and let you be the judge.









Wow that looks pimp bro, the blue looks killer on the scout. Besides Enigma has anyone painted a scout yet? This seems like one of the first, good job and rep+.

I like the scythe kama bay with rubber screws. I had to drill a few holes and replace the fan. But hey the free methods work as well.


----------



## Enigma8750

This is such a nice Mod. I love it.

I think this is the General's Pix of the week


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
dkev, you should use that 1000 degrees, it will make your case look like its been thru battle.









*I second that .. Please.. Just the hair dryer. Or the heat gun at 50 paces.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
First, my apologies for the edit Enigma but there's one thing here I need to know. This is the second post in which you've referred to "paint cleaner". All I know of is polishing compound which cleans the oxidized paint off cars and TSP (Tri Sodium Phosphate) which cleans paint without stripping, usually for houses.
Are either of these what you are referring to?? If not, what is your "paint cleaner"?

Meguirer's sell and also turtle wax sells what they call a paint cleaner for removing oxidation. It is not harsh and will take some of your little problems away. Otherwise 3M Polishing Compound from the paint store.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Ok but what will this do to the appearance beyond what it looks like now? Will it give it a glossy appearance? I would rather it not be too glossy. And can I use the stuff you recommend on the bezel?

No don't use it on the Bezel. It is syrupy. and it will change the color some and it will give it a painted Car look.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
No don't use it on the Bezel. It is syrupy. and it will change the color some and it will give it a painted Car look.

Too late. Check an earlier post for pics of the results.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
You don't need to use a glossy clear coat. You can get other clear coats in semi-gloss and flat.

What I percribed was no Clear coat. It acts like a clear coat but it also has color in it. It will also even out the paint tones.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Has anyone ever used the rubber fan holders instead of screws? If yes, did you like that way of doing it?
They slip through the hole, snap back to where they're supposed to hold and that's that, you cut off the excess and no screws to carve up the plastic hole that you put the fan into the case or panel through.

Also, I have a rubber grommet around my PSU fan. Has anyone used these for the fans on the other parts of the case? Was it worth it?

Oh, has anyone used wireless on a non-laptop system. I have a Linksys WRT160N router and the laptop connects to it flawlessly and quite high speed. I bought a wireless link for this case, thinking it would be smart to stay in the family I got a Linksys WMP300N /LA and it's not connecting at all and the word on thier forum is they don't support thier own products. That's what I get for listening to the Best Buy sales kids. Someone on New Egg posted that the cards chipset drivers from the OEM are better than Linksys but the chips are covered by a shield so I don't know what drivers to get. Yes, I googled it already and no luck.


Yes. I use them when ever possible. they cut down on Noise. I use these.


----------



## dkev

It came out really good. It's much darker then the pics though. Flash makes it look lighter.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Too late. Check an earlier post for pics of the results.


It turned out soo Nice.. Great job.. Noob... LOL


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, I've tried for hours to get this "wireless adapter" in the new Scout to work with the wireless router. No luck even when I copied the config from Mindy's laptop to the Scout. This is just not a good adapter.

Oh, tried the rubber fan mounts on the side panel, the thickness of the panel and the fan ridge makes it too thick to use them so I used the rubber grommets and metal screws, they're pretty quiet.

My SSD came in today I should have my old machine by the end of the week. So tonight I'm ripping the drives out of the P4 and putting them into the Scout to make transferring everything easier. Mindy want's blue CCL's in the Scout so by the time it's done I'll have changed out the fans and put in some case lighting. No telling when I'll get back here, could be an hour, could be days.
later


----------



## xquisit

I still can't believe I payed $45 for an amazing case... like.. I'm shocked I have this amazing case laying right next to me.

A very classy look, and easy to move around. Who needs headphone holders, when there is a monkey bar to work with on the top of the case









The tinted window is a tad more classy than no tint on a case, IMHO.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh, tried the rubber fan mounts on the side panel, the thickness of the panel and the fan ridge makes it too thick to use them so I used the rubber grommets and metal screws, they're pretty quiet.

Ya it is tight and requires a bit of patience but it is doable. I managed to get a fan and a dust filter on there but it took me like 30 mins lol. Needlenose vice grips really helped pull the grommets through the fan frame.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
The tinted window is a tad more classy than no tint on a case, IMHO.

Ya i like the tint alot, kinda tames some of the bright led's on my mobo and fans. I just dont like the fan grills on it, with fans on it they make extra noise. Im going to be making another tinted window without those grills and only using 1x120mm for the vid cards. If they made larger dust filters for say 180mm-200mm i would throw one of those on there lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
It turned out soo Nice.. Great job.. Noob... LOL





































Ya i cant wait to see the case back together.


----------



## imh073p

Hehe look how close this is with the V-8 and a scythe 120mmx15mm fan at the top. The 140 fan was way too big and thats 25mm. Even a 20mm wouldnt fit. I just figured i would share a bit on my cooler issue, cheers.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 

If they made larger dust filters for say 180mm-200mm i would throw one of those on there lol.


Don't know if this filter would work but its a good size. Performance PCS


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Don't know if this filter would work but its a good size. Performance PCS

It for the HAF so it must fit. I had no idea they made one that big. I saw that they have 2x120 for rads i imagine. Thanks for the link i might just get that when its in stock.

It looks like silverstone makes a 180mm filter so thats the next size im doing in a window lol
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26730


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Hehe look how close this is with the V-8 and a scythe 120mmx15mm fan at the top. The 140 fan was way too big and thats 25mm. Even a 20mm wouldnt fit. I just figured i would share a bit on my cooler issue, cheers.









All kinds of clearance.








AMD boards have a little more clearance but the down side is there's less clearance from the ram, somebody should messure cases and then design the boards around them.


----------



## Rockr69

Can't you afford the new ATI cards said:


> Short answer, no. Too many things to catch up on after a dismal employment season. Two kids are expensive and the wife needs a better car. Plus, I'm going to be upgrading from a socket 478 system, so the new build is gonna be like going from a 1990 ZR-1 Corvette to a 2010 ZR1 Corvette and my budget is $700 tops and $500 minimum depending on what I feel is a good balance between what I want for me and my family needs. I need to get all I can for that amount of money and be able to upgrade later.
> 
> My lists are as follows:
> $668.65-Shipped
> MSI 790FX-GD70
> XFX HD-485X-ZDFC Radeon HD 4850 1GB 256-bit GDDR3
> CM Silent Pro 600 PSU
> AMD Phenom II X2 550BE
> OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB DDR3 1600
> LITE-ON SATA Black 24X DVD Writer
> COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus
> 
> $520.24-Shipped
> MSI 770-G45
> XFX HD-477A-YDFC Radeon HD 4770 512MB 128-bit GDDR5
> OCZ Fatal1ty OCZ550FTY 550W PSU
> AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition
> Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR3 1333
> LITE-ON SATA Black 24X DVD Writer
> COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus
> 
> My gut says go with the cheaper upgrade but with the 4850 for ten dollars more.
> 
> And remember I've putting this off three years and I'm still felling a little guilty spending all that money on myself when things are so tight.
> 
> Tell me what you think


----------



## Enigma8750

I think the 5770. or nothing. DX 11 and the possiblility for upgrading to 2 5770s that will about match a 5890 in speed. Almost.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102858


----------



## Enigma8750

*Day 8*

*Here is some of my latest shots guys. Let me know what you think.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Rockr69.

I'm telling you. DX11 is really going to add so much realizm to games that I am going to be trading in my 4870X2 for a new 5xxx Series. they are fast and they save electricity when they are not in use. Also I would go with this board to offset the money on the video card. These are really great boards.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128378


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Day 8*

*Here is some of my latest shots guys. Let me know what you think.* 


















































Wow that top grill looks GOLD! Your resurrection came out really great, Enigma.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Short answer, no. Too many things to catch up on after a dismal employment season. Two kids are expensive and the wife needs a better car. Plus, I'm going to be upgrading from a socket 478 system, so the new build is gonna be like going from a 1990 ZR-1 Corvette to a 2010 ZR1 Corvette and my budget is $700 tops and $500 minimum depending on what I feel is a good balance between what I want for me and my family needs. I need to get all I can for that amount of money and be able to upgrade later.

My lists are as follows:
$668.65-Shipped 
MSI 790FX-GD70 
XFX HD-485X-ZDFC Radeon HD 4850 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 
CM Silent Pro 600 PSU 
AMD Phenom II X2 550BE 
OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB DDR3 1600
LITE-ON SATA Black 24X DVD Writer
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus

$520.24-Shipped
MSI 770-G45
XFX HD-477A-YDFC Radeon HD 4770 512MB 128-bit GDDR5
OCZ Fatal1ty OCZ550FTY 550W PSU
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition
Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR3 1333
LITE-ON SATA Black 24X DVD Writer
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus

My gut says go with the cheaper upgrade but with the 4850 for ten dollars more.

And remember I've putting this off three years and I'm still felling a little guilty spending all that money on myself when things are so tight.

Tell me what you think


Go with this mother board either way. $170 is too expensive for a budget build. Plus Gigabyte makes the best amd boards. Also you can save some cash by going with a micro atx mobo and use DDR2. There is little difference in performance and DD2 is a more stable platform. Too many people are having issues with DDR3. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-392-_-Product

Go with GSkill ram. Great ram and they overclock like monsters.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231208

Go with this video card. More then enough power for current gen games.
If you have the need to do dx 11 you can upgrade later.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-292-_-Product

stick with the OCZ psu. Same one I use. Works great.

I have the amd 550 also. With the proper cooler you can hit 4 ghz easy. You might get lucky and are able to unlock the other 2 cores also. Think biggest bang for the buck. With what you have and what I shown you, you have a great upgrade path.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Go with this mother board either way. $170 is too expensive for a budget build. Plus Gigabyte makes the best amd boards. Also you can save some cash by going with a micro atx mobo and use DDR2. There is little difference in performance and DD2 is a more stable platform. Too many people are having issues with DDR3. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-392-_-Product

Go with GSkill ram. Great ram and they overclock like monsters.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231208

Go with this video card. More then enough power for current gen games.
If you have the need to do dx 11 you can upgrade later.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-292-_-Product

stick with the OCZ psu. Same one I use. Works great.

I have the amd 550 also. With the proper cooler you can hit 4 ghz easy. You might get lucky and are able to unlock the other 2 cores also. Think biggest bang for the buck. With what you have and what I shown you, you have a great upgrade path.



Woe woe woe.. Hold on Buckwheat. I agree. $170 is too much but a 770 is not enough for him. He needs the SB 750 to get the other two cores on the 550 to come alive. Actually a 920 with two cores disabled.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...3010#anchor_os

Plus you need the extra Video cards slot so he can XFire later. The ram is good. GSkill is what I use.

But the 4870 pulls alot of wattage just at idle. so get the 5770 which is faster and DX 11 certified and the SB 750 Mobo. And the Gskill ram and you should still hit that low number or close. That board I showed you before the gigabyte 790 with the dual 16x Express Plugs is what you need.


----------



## Rockr69

Thanks for the feedback guys,all great suggestions, and I've decided to go with this instead;
$650.73-Shipped
MSI 790GX-G65
XFX HD-577A-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770
OCZ Fatal1ty OCZ550FTY 550W PSU
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition
Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR3 1333
LITE-ON SATA Black 24X DVD Writer
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus

The mainboard is a little rainbow brite colored, but inside every soldier is a little kid playing war and the price vs. features is phenominal. I probably won't crossfire for a while and through ignorance RAID is a little scary so that wont come for a while, but I'll be prepared just like a good scout should be.


----------



## Enigma8750

Look trust me rocker. Save your money. That Gigbyte board can get 1666 ddr3 speed any quad you can imagine SB750 for unlocking cores and you can raid the hexx out of it. for a 100.00 and trust me. Its twice the board that MSI is. I have dealt with Crucial and MSI and I have had to RMA both. but Gigabytes can take a licking and keep on ticking and the GSkill 1666 will make that 550 callisto Scream like a banshee.


----------



## K10

I'd recommend this board over the MSI and Gigabyte ones.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131398

When it comes down to it, they'll all be great boards. MSI has really gotten their s*** together lately. I think they're a much better company than they were in the past. I can't say the same for Foxconn though...my mobo sucks


----------



## Rockr69

I would have gone with the Gigabyte board, but...I'm a MSI fanboy after being through so much with my current board. It has been very forgiving with me and some of the bone head moves I've pulled with it. For instance having to replace the #2 SATA 1.5 connector because of my hamfisted fiddling and replacing a blown cap as a result and it's still chugging along like nothing happened. The second reason being the Gigabyte board is just too Rainbow Brite for me. Scouts are supposed to be stealthy







and the board I've picked out is just too much value and brand loyalty for me too pass up even though it's a little Rainbow Brite as well.

Again great suggestions and if my budget wasn't so tight I would have gone with the 790FX-GD70 and a 5850. Someday....someday


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. Well my first board was a MSI 790 with a 9600 quad core and a pair of 3870s. The board was brand new and that was 7 bios changes ago so I understand brand loyalty. As far as the rainbow Brite. just get some black covers to cover the slots in any color you want. Here check this out.

http://www.google.com/products?q=pci...ed=0CCAQzAMwAg


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay.. Well my first board was a MSI 790 with a 9600 quad core and a pair of 3870s. The board was brand new and that was 7 bios changes ago so I understand brand loyalty. As far as the rainbow Brite. just get some black covers to cover the slots in any color you want. Here check this out.

http://www.google.com/products?q=pci...ed=0CCAQzAMwAg

It's strange that companies like Gigabyte can have soooo many different boards but only stick to one color scheme. I guess it's obvious that it's a Gigabyte board when you look at it but sadly, I know they'd have a lot more customers if they had black/____ color schemed boards.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Thanks for the feedback guys,all great suggestions, and I've decided to go with this instead;
$650.73-Shipped
MSI 790GX-G65
XFX HD-577A-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770
OCZ Fatal1ty OCZ550FTY 550W PSU
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition
Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR3 1333
LITE-ON SATA Black 24X DVD Writer
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus

The mainboard is a little rainbow brite colored, but inside every soldier is a little kid playing war and the price vs. features is phenominal. I probably won't crossfire for a while and through ignorance RAID is a little scary so that wont come for a while, but I'll be prepared just like a good scout should be.

Made a mistake in my list I'm going with this ram;
OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) and I'll have another look at the Gigabyte board. I guess hardware is like wives, better to be not as easy on the eyes and be solid partner than be tempermental and I stress mental, beauty queen







Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and that GB board has a lot of color and is so blue, but I'll look again.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Made a mistake in my list I'm going with this ram;
OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) and I'll have another look at the Gigabyte board. I guess hardware is like wives, better to be not as easy on the eyes and be solid partner than be tempermental and I stress mental, beauty queen







Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and that GB board has a lot of color and is so blue, but I'll look again.

4 gigs is nice









Gigabyte probably makes the best AMD boards despite ASUS having their Crosshair III. I like Gigabyte's color scheming but I'm more of an orange/red kind of guy than blue so...it wouldn't go well with what I like.

You should NEVER pick components based strictly on how they look. I love the color scheme of my Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0 but there were literally no reviews when I bought mine and I knew Foxconn worked wonders with their Intel boards so I assumed the same for this one. I don't really like it, I've gone through 3 BIOS's and can only get my 955 to 3.8 GHz 100% stable while others with similar hardware are hitting 3.9-4.0 GHz. It's not a huge deal and my board was cheap anyway.....but you still shouldn't pick based on how it looks.


----------



## Rockr69

What kills me about color schemes is why do the Intel boards get the badass looking colors?
ATI video cards are the same way. I mean in my opinion XFX is the only manufacturer of ATI cards that look good, egg shaped coolers withstanding (who the hell thought that would look good?). Just look at anything EVGA is doing. It all looks terrific! Foxconn with the Bloodrage, Flamingblade and Katana series. Oh, what gorgeous boards. I'd like to see where it is written that the end users are all twelve and are going to buy products that look like twelve year olds designed them. Is it some kind of JDEC standard that AMD boards must have the crayola look? MSI IMHO is the only AMD maker that is headed in the right direction with the blue on black or should I say coffee colored boards. How about black on black or black on red? I'm not kicking those who think that the GB color scheme is cool. To each their own. Blue is just not for me. One more thing, why does the price go up with the Crucial Ballistix Tracer through the color changes. Blue, green and black are two dollars more than yellow and red is a dollar more than the previous three. All the same latency,voltage and timings. Does that sound right to you?
I'm out for the night, peace ya'll!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


4 gigs is nice









Gigabyte probably makes the best AMD boards despite ASUS having their Crosshair III. I like Gigabyte's color scheming but I'm more of an orange/red kind of guy than blue so...it wouldn't go well with what I like.

You should NEVER pick components based strictly on how they look. I love the color scheme of my Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0 but there were literally no reviews when I bought mine and I knew Foxconn worked wonders with their Intel boards so I assumed the same for this one. I don't really like it, I've gone through 3 BIOS's and can only get my 955 to 3.8 GHz 100% stable while others with similar hardware are hitting 3.9-4.0 GHz. It's not a huge deal and my board was cheap anyway.....but you still shouldn't pick based on how it looks.


OK one more then I'm out. I agree about not picking components on just how they look. That's why I chose the board I'm going to get. Basically near as I can tell, all the features, minus a few sata ports, as the suggested GB board and it's even uglier than sin, but for the money it has the potential to be a great board. It has excellent reviews on the web and if it's even close to being as tough as my ms-6788, then I know I'll have a good friend for a long time.

I'm out.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Day 8*

*Here is some of my latest shots guys. Let me know what you think.*
























































You have some lovely skills







, it's amazing what time, effort and skills can accomplish.


----------



## imh073p

Im a huge fan of gigabyte boards for amd's. I would have to agree with enigma and K10 on this.

That Stacker 830 is coming along very nicely, i cant wait to see what it looks like after his rig is in it.

Oh ya rate my cables! lol
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...here-1017.html


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay.. Well my first board was a MSI 790 with a 9600 quad core and a pair of 3870s. The board was brand new and that was 7 bios changes ago so I understand brand loyalty. As far as the rainbow Brite. just get some black covers to cover the slots in any color you want. Here check this out.

http://www.google.com/products?q=pci...ed=0CCAQzAMwAg

Is it difficult to replace those slot covers? I'm tempted to do just that but I'm scared of f*cking up my mobo









Thanks for all the HDD bay fan suggestions by the way guys!


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Day 8*

*Here is some of my latest shots guys. Let me know what you think.*


Wow, talk about heavily modded. That came out great. Must have been a ton of work.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Is it difficult to replace those slot covers? I'm tempted to do just that but I'm scared of f*cking up my mobo









Nah they are just clip on covers to keep dust out of the slots.


----------



## Enigma8750

Tues. Jan.19,2010

*Attn All CMSSC TROOPS
Today Our Club has had 250,000 Hits.
That is Amazing, and I owe to Such a Great Case and Especially
To all of YOU. The Members of the CMSSC.








THANKS A QUARTER MILLION!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


All scouts.. Remember to where your colors proudly


----------



## dkev

I wouldn't consider myself brand loyal when it comes to mobos. But my last 2 boards have been GB's and I have never had an issue with them. I did used to be an Asus fan boy, but there quality has gone down hill. As far as appearance goes, I do have to agree. It would be nice if they made nicer looking PCB's but that's not a deal breaker by any means.


----------



## Therapy?

Any of you fine people know if I can use this splitter cable to controll 2 fans with just a single knob of a fan controller? Seeing as one of the splitted parts doesn't have the yellow speed cable attached to it and there's a comment with the product that goes:

_"Please note that the rotational speed can be monitored on one of the connected fans only, when using this cable."_










As for gigabyte motherboards: my current PC runs on a Gigabyte GA-8I915PM motherboard for 5 years straight now without any problems whatsoever. I was considering the Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0 mentioned earlier for my new AM3 build (partially because of the black colour) but I think I'll take the Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 despite it's awful blue colour, since I read alot of bad reviews on the Foxconn. I initially wanted a black/red board but they're too damn expensive and not worth the money imo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Nah they are just clip on covers to keep dust out of the slots.

I see so they should be easy to replace then







thanks


----------



## MlbrottarN

As for gigabyte boards, my friend has one, the x48 chipset, all i gotta say is.... are you ready?... IT SUCKS!
No possible clocking what so ever, tried upping the FSB just too go from 2.6GHz too 2.8GHz on his Q6600, and it went down too 2.2GHz instead, tried higher, it went even lower ._.
Gave me a headace


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Any of you fine people know if I can use this splitter cable to controll 2 fans with just a single knob of a fan controller? Seeing as one of the splitted parts doesn't have the yellow speed cable attached to it and there's a comment with the product that goes:

_"Please note that the rotational speed can be monitored on one of the connected fans only, when using this cable."_











I've never seen a splitter like this, all the ones I have all have 3 wires.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Tues. Jan.19,2010

*Attn All CMSSC TROOPS*
*Today Our Club has had 250,000 Hits.*
*That is Amazing, and I owe to Such a Great Case and Especially*
*To all of YOU. The Members of the CMSSC.







*

*THANKS A QUARTER MILLION!*


Nice, I figured when the CM690II came out our numbers would slow down a bit, there's still very little posted about this new case.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Any of you fine people know if I can use this splitter cable to controll 2 fans with just a single knob of a fan controller? Seeing as one of the splitted parts doesn't have the yellow speed cable attached to it and there's a comment with the product that goes:

_"Please note that the rotational speed can be monitored on one of the connected fans only, when using this cable."_










As for gigabyte motherboards: my current PC runs on a Gigabyte GA-8I915PM motherboard for 5 years straight now without any problems whatsoever. I was considering the Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0 mentioned earlier for my new AM3 build (partially because of the black colour) but I think I'll take the Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 despite it's awful blue colour, since I read alot of bad reviews on the Foxconn. I initially wanted a black/red board but they're too damn expensive and not worth the money imo.

I see so they should be easy to replace then







thanks


I don't see why it wouldn't work as long as the pot in the controller can handle the amp/watt load of two fans. It should be in the documentation included with the fan controller


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Made a mistake in my list I'm going with this ram;
OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) and I'll have another look at the Gigabyte board. I guess hardware is like wives, better to be not as easy on the eyes and be solid partner than be tempermental and I stress mental, beauty queen







Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and that GB board has a lot of color and is so blue, but I'll look again.

LITE-ON CD/DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model iHAS124-04 - OEM
GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard
SAPPHIRE 100283-2L Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0
OCZ StealthXStream OCZ700SXS 700W PSU
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666)
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto
Rosewill RCX-Z4 120mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail

$562.14 shipped.








Take advantage of Newegg's combo deals.
Saved you almost $100 for near identical performance and a much more powerful PSU. Your welcome.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I don't see why it wouldn't work as long as the pot in the controller can handle the amp/watt load of two fans. It should be in the documentation included with the fan controller

Yeah number of watts won't be a problem as my fans are like 4 watt tops and the Kaze Server has 12W per channel. It's the wires (or rather, the lack of a yellow wire on one of the splitted parts) I'm concerned about









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I've never seen a splitter like this, all the ones I have all have 3 wires.









Heh, well at least I know they exist. I can't find any of those in any Dutch (web)shop which annoys the hell out of me. It's quite hard to get any modding stuff in this damn country at all


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Yeah number of watts won't be a problem as my fans are like 4 watt tops and the Kaze Server has 12W per channel. It's the wires (or rather, the lack of a yellow wire on one of the splitted parts) I'm concerned about









Heh, well at least I know they exist. I can't find any of those in any Dutch (web)shop which annoys the hell out of me. It's quite hard to get any modding stuff in this damn country at all









It'll work. It's only gonna read the rpm from one fan. Makes sense to me.Go for it .


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
LITE-ON CD/DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model iHAS124-04 - OEM
GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard
SAPPHIRE 100283-2L Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0
OCZ StealthXStream OCZ700SXS 700W PSU
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666)
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto
Rosewill RCX-Z4 120mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail

$562.14 shipped.








Take advantage of Newegg's combo deals.
Saved you almost $100 for near identical performance and a much more powerful PSU. Your welcome.









Thanks for your hard work researching that list


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Any of you fine people know if I can use this splitter cable to controll 2 fans with just a single knob of a fan controller? Seeing as one of the splitted parts doesn't have the yellow speed cable attached to it and there's a comment with the product that goes:

_"Please note that the rotational speed can be monitored on one of the connected fans only, when using this cable."_










As for gigabyte motherboards: my current PC runs on a Gigabyte GA-8I915PM motherboard for 5 years straight now without any problems whatsoever. I was considering the Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0 mentioned earlier for my new AM3 build (partially because of the black colour) but I think I'll take the Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 despite it's awful blue colour, since I read alot of bad reviews on the Foxconn. I initially wanted a black/red board but they're too damn expensive and not worth the money imo.

I see so they should be easy to replace then








thanks

Yes. You can use the splitter as long as you don't hit the Amp Meter too hard. that will fry the resisters in your controller. So if you are using ultra fast fans or Serious RPM Monsters then no. dont do it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Wow, talk about heavily modded. That came out great. Must have been a ton of work.

about 4 hours a day for 8 days. 8x4=32 man hours. If I was to try to sell and add man hours that would come out to $640.00 + Materials $150.00, then I would be able to sell it for $790.00 Retail. NOT!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yes. You can use the splitter as long as you don't hit the Amp Meter too hard. that will fry the resisters in your controller. So if you are using ultra fast fans or Serious RPM Monsters then no. dont do it.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
You have some lovely skills







, it's amazing what time, effort and skills can accomplish.

You forgot some blessings from God too. I took a chance on that paint combo and that metallic textured stuff and even the Printer generated Logo's. But thank you very much Butmuncher. You're terrif.







 and I still can't get that picture out of my mind of you in that fridged Creek up to your ass in water.


----------



## Enigma8750

Dan..... Get the 790 board. Gigabyte or the AsRock or the Biostar if you want to the SB750 so you can get a quad core out of that 550.


----------



## Rockr69

"I still can't get that picture out of my mind of you in that fridged Creek up to your ass in water."

The best part for me was him screaming like a little girl. LMAO! I've been there. One time my cousin had me out in this little lake wading through the frigid water for about 15 minutes trying to find a duck we downed while jump shooting one year. What he didn't tell me was the damn duck had jumped up and flown off just as I was going in the water. I had no idea until I saw him laughing his ass off on the shore. Needless to say I was quite put out:swearing:, but it's funny now.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Dan..... Get the 790 board. Gigabyte or the AsRock or the Biostar if you want to the SB750 so you can get a quad core out of that 550.

Yeah I'm gonna get MSI 790GX-G65. I am hoping to unlock those cores, but not getting my hopes up. Like I said before, I'm coming from a single core socket 478 P4 so even if I don't get lucky unlocking any extra cores in the 550 I know for what I'm used to It's gonna haul ass!


----------



## Ophius

I'm in, Purchased this case for a new build but ordered early to chuck the old case I had. (Which I'll probably end up modding instead of throwing away but oh well)


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yeah I'm gonna get MSI 790GX-G65. I am hoping to unlock those cores, but not getting my hopes up. Like I said before, I'm coming from a single core socket 478 P4 so even if I don't get lucky unlocking any extra cores in the 550 I know for what I'm used to It's gonna haul ass!

That 550 is a kick a** chip, most of the time I ran mine at 3.8 with no issues at all and it ran cool! In my new MSI board unlocking it is no issue but I have no reason to unlock them really with the 955 in my other rig.
Have fun with it when you get it Rockr69.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


That 550 is a kick a** chip, most of the time I ran mine at 3.8 with no issues at all and it ran cool! In my new MSI board unlocking it is no issue but I have no reason to unlock them really with the 955 in my other rig.
Have fun with it when you get it Rockr69.










Thanks Kev


----------



## AlexJann23

Hi Everyone, I just bought this case for my new build. I'm glad I found this thread. I don't want to go through all 464 pages but can anyone help or point me on how to fit an ATI 5870 video card?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexJann23* 
Hi Everyone, I just bought this case for my new build. I'm glad I found this thread. I don't want to go through all 464 pages but can anyone help or point me on how to fit an ATI 5870 video card?

Remove the HDD-cage and mou nt the card in a low PCI-e slot


----------



## Rockr69

I went through all 464 pages. Thar's good info in them thar posts


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexJann23*


Hi Everyone, I just bought this case for my new build. I'm glad I found this thread. I don't want to go through all 464 pages but can anyone help or point me on how to fit an ATI 5870 video card?



. . .i got a friend who ran into this same problem; { for a short time...}> > > > > he basically just "knotch'd" out the area of the upper-HHD & lower-5 1/4 bay, with his Dremel tool, for where his card *WAS *restrict'd of and just doesn't bother the use of that area of the HHD/5 1/4 frame . . . . . that's *IF* your into modding and all ...[ like removing _*EVERYTHING*_ First,







cuz of powder'd metal>>> then clean out the whole case with comprss'd air & reassemble'd







] . . . . . .

mr. Charles .









.


----------



## AlexJann23

Thanks guys, I was going through the pages and found user BriSleep was able to fit a 5870 by bending the HDD cage a little bit. It also happened that we have the same motherboard. Maybe I'll give it a try.

Picture is from user BriSleep, I hope he doesn't mind me posting it.


----------



## Enigma8750

He had to push really hard to get that one in there. I think he bent some steel to get there. But it did work. Pictures don't lie unless they are photoshopped.

Also you could cut a notch in the bottom two slots and then it will go like a dream. Dremmel only when no electronics are present. Cut a D type cut in the front panel of the drive array @ 10 mm. and clean out case with Alcohol and a dust rag or air if you have it.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yes. You can use the splitter as long as you don't hit the Amp Meter too hard. that will fry the resisters in your controller. So if you are using ultra fast fans or Serious RPM Monsters then no. dont do it.










Heh I think I'll be allright. One channel will get two Enermax Clusters to controll. They're 0.5A which is exactly 6W at 12V. So that's 12W (2 fans) for that channel. Which is exactly what each channel can deliver. So I should be safe, right?









Another channel will take care of two CM R4-L2R-20CR-GP Red Led fans to controll but those are just 4,2W at 12V.

_*edit* Actually the Cluster fan has 0.4A stamped on it so I guess it's totally safe







had the other info from a site._


----------



## FRo57

So I'm building my first computer and I bought the Cooler Master Storm Scout for 69.99 on Newegg. I'm pretty excited for this computer, especially with how good the Scout looks on the outside, and the black inside is just awesome to say the least. I've seen a couple of pictures but the Cooler Master V8 will fit in this case right? Also, does anybody know if the V8 will obstruct anything on a DFI Lanparty UT X48-T3RS board? Any response is helpful, thanks!


----------



## Bradey

Kevb:










here on the first page

not sure about your board


----------



## FRo57

Thanks, now I feel silly for not remembering seeing that, XD


----------



## Rockr69

Woot! I got my replacement 3850 today folks. I'm a happy camper. Cleaned up cable management and thought I'd throw down some pics. Sorry about the fuzziness in two of them.
Attachment 137891

Attachment 137892

Attachment 137893

"Hey Dan why are you showing us pics of your speaker and optical drive?" you may ask. Because I changed out the leds to red. Aren't they friggin' sweet!?


----------



## footballcoach

OK, guys. Long time since my last post, but I did finally get some time after the holidays after spending all my time with my kids. I put this beast together about a week or so ago and was waiting until I had it the way I wanted. This was my Christmas present...but hey it was still in UPS boxes so that's how Santa rolled this year. =)

Cooler Master Storm Scout
Intel Core i5-750 Lynnfield LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm
ASUS Maximus III Formula LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
ASUS EAH5850/G/2DIS/1GD5 Radeon HD 5850 1GB
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200
Sony Optiarc DVD Burner with LightScribe SATA
Corsair CMPSU-750HX 80 PLUS SILVER Modular
Logitech G15 USB Gaming Keyboard
Logitech MX518 USB Gaming Mouse

Anyway, here is my first attempt at overclock. I got to say the system looks sweet. I will try and get the pics taken and posted tomorrow. Im just bein lazy at this point. =)


































-footballcoach


----------



## Enigma8750

Coach.. 3.7 at almost 800 is pretty darn good.


----------



## BrendonB

Does anyone know what the cfm of the top fan is?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Woot! I got my replacement 3850 today folks. I'm a happy camper. Cleaned up cable management and thought I'd throw down some pics. Sorry about the fuzziness in two of them. 
Attachment 137891

Attachment 137892

Attachment 137893

"Hey Dan why are you showing us pics of your speaker and optical drive?" you may ask. Because I changed out the leds to red. Aren't they friggin' sweet!?



Thats almost word for word what I said too.. LOL 
That is Ultimate Cool to the nth degree.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrendonB*


Does anyone know what the cfm of the top fan is?


60 CFM... Im Guessing. The offical coolermaster site shows that it is a 40 mm fan and not a 140. That is an obvious typo. But the front 140 is 60 CFM so its probably that or less since its a blowhole. No worries though. There is enough positive air flow in the case to be able to take it out completely and it would blow at 20 CFM Fan-less. But that is a guess again.


----------



## Rockr69

Thanks Enigma!


----------



## footballcoach

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Coach.. 3.7 at almost 800 is pretty darn good.


Thanks man. What do you think of the temps tho with the Corsair H50? I was kinda expecting lower temps myself. I got the unit in a push-pull configuration right now.

Back o' Case -> C50 Fan -> Radiator -> Scout Fan -> Top exhaust

I gotta put some special LEDs in the case and I am replacing the included "X-Fi" sound card which is really some VIA P.O.S. knockoff. I mean the sound is so-so, some popping on occasion, but the volume is so terrible. Not enough power to drive my cans. I have a pair of Senns HD 280 Pros and ATH-A700s and they are 64ohm but this soundcard cannot drive them very well at all.

I'm installing my older SB X-Fi Extremegamer Fatal1ty Pro tomorrow. =) Also, as someone else mentioned....who the hell at Asus decided to include a blue LED soundcard with an all black-red motherboard? :swearing:


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *footballcoach*


who the hell at Asus decided to include a blue LED soundcard with an all black-red motherboard? :swearing:


Look at it this way footballcoach, if ASUS didn't use a blue LED you wouldn't have anything to play with.


----------



## Bradey

what do you guys think
http://cgi.ebay.com/System-Blower-CP...#ht_3509wt_939


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Look at it this way footballcoach, if ASUS didn't use a blue LED you wouldn't have anything to play with.









I like the BLUE LED, and my ASUS mobo is mostly black/blue/red... so I don't mind, even though I'm not a fan of spiderman themes. It seems to work with computers







Check out Enigmas new case, for example. It's beautiful


----------



## Rockr69

"who the hell at Asus decided to include a blue LED soundcard with an all black-red motherboard? "

I feel your pain Coach. I don't like the blue or the green leds. That's why I'm changing all of them out to red. I've only got two more to do on my MOMO wheel and I'm done.

OH NO!







Then what will I do?


----------



## Enigma8750

coach. I would see about a higher cfm fan for the h50 to drop those temps. or mount you an Ice bucket and get you some dry ice and put it in there. Those temps aren't bad but they are borderline.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I like the BLUE LED, and my ASUS mobo is mostly black/blue/red... so I don't mind, even though I'm not a fan of spiderman themes. It seems to work with computers







Check out Enigmas new case, for example. It's beautiful










I just want to let all of you know that Flatery willl get you everywhere with me.. Thanx Xquisit.

BTW This is my favorite Picture of it.










I have to give Treacherous Intellect some brownie point on this one. I used some of his conceptual Ideas.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


what do you guys think
http://cgi.ebay.com/System-Blower-CP...#ht_3509wt_939


Might be able to cool off a hot rodent but that's about all.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


what do you guys think
http://cgi.ebay.com/System-Blower-CP...#ht_3509wt_939


I think it'd be decent at best for pulling hot air out of the case coming from your video card. You'd be better off removing the expansion slot covers and throwing an 80mm or 92mm fan under your video card.


----------



## dkev

Finished the work on my Scout. Once the new fans arrive tomorrow, it will be ready to be put back into service. I'm still up in the air with the side panel fans. Not sure how the white fans will look. 








Gelid also makes some sweet blue ones as well. We'll see.
Also, I used a torch to polish edges of my blow holes in my side window. This method works awesome. But I recommend practicing on some acrylic scrap first so you get the hang of it. I have one of those little butane torches that work really well for this.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Might be able to cool off a hot rodent but that's about all.


----------



## Enigma8750

This is from the CM 840. It works on the same priciple but I think this works


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


This is from the CM 840. It works on the same priciple but I think this works


what is it?


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *footballcoach*


Thanks man. What do you think of the temps tho with the Corsair H50? I was kinda expecting lower temps myself. I got the unit in a push-pull configuration right now.

Back o' Case -> C50 Fan -> Radiator -> Scout Fan -> Top exhaust

I gotta put some special LEDs in the case and I am replacing the included "X-Fi" sound card which is really some VIA P.O.S. knockoff. I mean the sound is so-so, some popping on occasion, but the volume is so terrible. Not enough power to drive my cans. I have a pair of Senns HD 280 Pros and ATH-A700s and they are 64ohm but this soundcard cannot drive them very well at all.

I'm installing my older SB X-Fi Extremegamer Fatal1ty Pro tomorrow. =) Also, as someone else mentioned....who the hell at Asus decided to include a blue LED soundcard with an all black-red motherboard? :swearing:


Turn the fans around to blow out of the case. Install top side panel fan. Use a fan shroud on back side fan and use better fans. R4's work very well. I get phenomenal cooling using these methods on the H50.


----------



## Bradey

thanks
i just got my CoolerMaster Hyper TX3
going to install soon after i find another 92mm fan


----------



## Rockr69

So how so you get a fan shroud? Do you butcher an old fan?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


what is it?


In simplest terms it is a 120mm 120 VAC fan that sux air from the inside of the video cards and allows for maximum cooling for Video cards.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


So how so you get a fan shroud? Do you butcher an old fan?


that is the eaist and cheapish if you have a old fan


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Finished the work on my Scout. Once the new fans arrive tomorrow, it will be ready to be put back into service. I'm still up in the air with the side panel fans. Not sure how the white fans will look. 








Gelid also makes some sweet blue ones as well. We'll see.
Also, I used a torch to polish edges of my blow holes in my side window. This method works awesome. But I recommend practicing on some acrylic scrap first so you get the hang of it. I have one of those little butane torches that work really well for this.


Ok, I broke down and ordered two Slipstream fans. Sigh. Man I gotta drawer full of fans that I have bought for this case. Is there a 12 step program or something?


----------



## Enigma8750

You should be able to mod one of those from some Aluminum or some sheet metal. It s a Killer Idea. But like Cooler master they dont sell the thing by itself.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Ok, I broke down and ordered two Slipstream fans. Sigh. Man I gotta drawer full of fans that I have bought for this case. Is there a 12 step program or something?










If there is. Let me know when and where they are holding the meetings. I got it too. I think I have like 15 fans at the house. My favorite is a 4400 rpm 12 VDC fan that sucks the walls in every time I start it up. It scares the dog.


----------



## Bradey

i have 4 120mm fans that i got from a server, the fans are metal 
and a box full of other fans, but i can't get into the shed to get my 92mm
i am about to install my first heat sink(using lappy until done)


----------



## dkev

I'm done modding this case. I've cut 2 windows, cut out all the steel mesh, painted it and purchased 3 sets of fans for it. I've only had the case 6 months. My wife thinks I have issues because I refer the garage as the "laboratory". So ya I'm done. lol


----------



## Enigma8750

btw.. Where is the pictures of the new paint job. I want to see the end results.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i have 4 120mm fans that i got from a server, the fans are metal 
and a box full of other fans, but i can't get into the shed to get my 92mm
i am about to install my first heat sink(using lappy until done)


If you had seen all the parts I had and all the cases I have tossed in my 10 years of being an enthusiast you would crap. I have cut windows in Cooler Master ATCS's and Lian Li cases with out thinking twice. Some I had professionally laser cut. Cabinets full of parts that I finally just had to get rid off. $300 water cooling set ups ...omg the money I spent.


----------



## Enigma8750

I feel ya.. bro


----------



## Enigma8750

Well guys.. I have to go and try to write the next chapter in my book. Hopefully this is the year that i get Published.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
btw.. Where is the pictures of the new paint job. I want to see the end results.

Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Ask and you shall receive.

























epic rep++
could i swap my ram form 1&2 to 2&3
me heat sink is a bit to big
my ram has coolers the size of another ram module above


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
epic rep++
could i swap my ram form 1&2 to 2&3
me heat sink is a bit to big
my ram has coolers the size of another ram module above

Yup.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I like the BLUE LED, and my ASUS mobo is mostly black/blue/red... so I don't mind, even though I'm not a fan of spiderman themes. It seems to work with computers







Check out Enigmas new case, for example. It's beautiful









What would be cool for lights is the eye's of a cylon from the original show.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Ask and you shall receive.

























What are you going to do with the optical drive, dkev? A blue Ray drive?


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
What are you going to do with the optical drive, dkev? A blue Ray drive?









Whoa? OMG...we have a comedian among the ranks. Actually that was pretty funny.


----------



## Bradey

in my box of fans i donot have a 92mm fan(grr)








and i can't post in the wanted form until i get 35 rep (GRR)


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


Kevb:










here on the first page

not sure about your board


All the evga x58 sli boards have the socket that high.


----------



## Amstelager

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
What are you going to do with the optical drive, dkev? A blue Ray drive?









ROFL, yeah i also had a little chuckle, while watching over my shoulder that no one was watching. I hate that i find jokes like that funny


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Well guys.. I have to go and try to write the next chapter in my book. Hopefully this is the year that i get Published.

What do you write mate? lol and do'nt say words


----------



## SneakyFox

Hey all,

I've just bought a Scout case. I would like to join the club. Where do I sign up?

SneakyFox


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SneakyFox*


Hey all,

I've just bought a Scout case. I would like to join the club. Where do I sign up?

SneakyFox


........................................

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

On the dotted line
















Hi there and welcome, Enigma will be along shortly, he's the king pimp of this club so he will add you very soon.


----------



## Bradey

i have now got my new cpu cooler 
CoolerMaster Hyper TX3
i have my cpu running the prime95 test and my cpu is 20c above ambient 
but my system is now 14c above instead of 5


----------



## Therapy?

Hey guys what ya think of these new memory sticks:
http://www.geil.com.tw/products/showSpec/id/202










Think it's any good? Because I like the sight of them and there's a special buy around here where I can get them quite cheap. 2x2 gb 1333Mhz Cl7 version.


----------



## Bradey

hi doea any one have a contact for CM
my frount panel headphone socked has stopped responding


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Hey guys what ya think of these new memory sticks:
http://www.geil.com.tw/products/showSpec/id/202










Think it's any good? Because I like the sight of them and there's a special buy around here where I can get them quite cheap. 2x2 gb 1333Mhz Cl7 version.

My Son has Geil Ram and he loves it. they can handle more voltage than most and they are a very good brand.


----------



## Enigma8750

hi doea any one have a contact for CM
my frount panel headphone socked has stopped responding

http://www.coolermaster.com/tech_support.php


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Ask and you shall receive.

























ohhhhh that's sweet. now Im thinking Gold bezel at the top. pull the electronics and the switches and spray that top bezel Gold lightly.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Whoa? OMG...we have a comedian among the ranks. Actually that was pretty funny.


A Blue Ray Drive...LOL!!!!!!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


A Blue Ray Drive...LOL!!!!!!

















You know that Blue Ray drive thing could be taken funny as it was or as a serious question, it all depends on how you look at it.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


hi doea any one have a contact for CM 
my frount panel headphone socked has stopped responding


Let me know if cooler master has no solution for you, I have spare parts if you need.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


My Son has Geil Ram and he loves it. they can handle more voltage than most and they are a very good brand.










Good to hear







I'll take the special deal then ^^

So now I've ordered everything I need for my new build







Hope it will arrive soon so I can start building next week!!! Here's the list:

Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
MSI Ati Radeon 5850 OC edition
Corsair HX650W
Intel X25-M SSDSA2MH080G2R5 80GB
Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ, 500GB
Cooler Master Scout
GeIL Black Dragon GB34GB1333C7DC
Thermaltake SpinQ VT
Sony AD-7240S
Scythe Kaze Server Fan Controller
Some fans


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


A Blue Ray Drive...LOL!!!!!!

















LOL, a blue ray drive.. oh boy


----------



## AyeYo

Hey guys, I just got my case in and the new rig built. What an awesome case! Can I join your club now? Pics are up in here: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8233832


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


ohhhhh that's sweet. now Im thinking Gold bezel at the top. pull the electronics and the switches and spray that top bezel Gold lightly.


No, no gold. I think that would be just a little over the top.


----------



## Rockr69

Alright, I've finalized my upgrade list and I'm pretty sure it's a winner.
Here goes:

$637.74-shipped

MSI 790FX-GD70-Expensive for budget build but future proof
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition-no explanation needed
XFX HD-577X-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770-Lifetime warranty and bigger fan cuz I don't like hairdryers in my case and will add another later to X-Fire
G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR3 1600-Will add another set later with Win 7 64
OCZ Fatal1ty OCZ550FTY 550W PSU-I like the red light
LITE-ON SATA Black 24X DVD Writer-Yea! No more FAT cable!
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus

I decided to quit spazzing on trying to get performance and looks. With my case on the floor I hardly see inside of it anyway, so it doesn't really matter how it looks inside. So now I'm just going for low cost performance and everything still looks pretty good







Now if I could only change that green smiley to red one


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Hey guys, I just got my case in and the new rig built. What an awesome case! Can I join your club now? Pics are up in here: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8233832



Nice case my man and a great little i3 build. Let us know how that thing clocks.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Hey guys, I just got my case in and the new rig built. What an awesome case! Can I join your club now? Pics are up in here: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8233832


I hope you took the plastic off the side panel window.


----------



## Enigma8750

of course he did.. that was new case picture excitement. I love it.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I hope you took the plastic off the side panel window.









Haha, yea I did.







Like he said, that was my fresh-out-of-the-box excitement picture.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


hi doea any one have a contact for CM
my frount panel headphone socked has stopped responding

http://www.coolermaster.com/tech_support.php


thanks


----------



## AlexJann23

Guys if you want another Scout case, CM has a refurbished for $75 with free shipping.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...ort=2a&&page=2


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Alright, I've finalized my upgrade list and I'm pretty sure it's a winner.
Here goes:

$637.74-shipped

MSI 790FX-GD70-Expensive for budget build but future proof
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition-no explanation needed
XFX HD-577X-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770-Lifetime warranty and bigger fan cuz I don't like hairdryers in my case and will add another later to X-Fire
G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR3 1600-Will add another set later with Win 7 64
OCZ Fatal1ty OCZ550FTY 550W PSU-I like the red light
LITE-ON SATA Black 24X DVD Writer-Yea! No more FAT cable!
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus

I decided to quit spazzing on trying to get performance and looks. With my case on the floor I hardly see inside of it anyway, so it doesn't really matter how it looks inside. So now I'm just going for low cost performance and everything still looks pretty good







Now if I could only change that green smiley to red one










Dan thats a good looking board man.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *footballcoach* 
OK, guys. Long time since my last post, but I did finally get some time after the holidays after spending all my time with my kids. I put this beast together about a week or so ago and was waiting until I had it the way I wanted. This was my Christmas present...but hey it was still in UPS boxes so that's how Santa rolled this year. =)

Cooler Master Storm Scout
Intel Core i5-750 Lynnfield LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm
ASUS Maximus III Formula LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
ASUS EAH5850/G/2DIS/1GD5 Radeon HD 5850 1GB
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200
Sony Optiarc DVD Burner with LightScribe SATA
Corsair CMPSU-750HX 80 PLUS SILVER Modular
Logitech G15 USB Gaming Keyboard
Logitech MX518 USB Gaming Mouse

Anyway, here is my first attempt at overclock. I got to say the system looks sweet. I will try and get the pics taken and posted tomorrow. Im just bein lazy at this point. =)

-footballcoach

Hey Footballcoach, Congrats on the new build! I'm impressed that the ASUS Maximus can hold a Lynnfield at such a high clock. First, did you do it one step at a time? Meaning clock up, test on all cores, clock up, test & so on? Also where did you get the Intel (I knew I'd forget the name), the Intel thing that tracked your overclocking?
Finally what temp is your VREG at when you're running on all cores?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
what do you guys think
http://cgi.ebay.com/System-Blower-CP...#ht_3509wt_939

Bradey, I haven't caught up yet but if no one's told you don't buy this fan! It doesn't cool that well and usually never lasts more than 6 months. I had 2 of them, got the second hoping the first was a dud but nope, they're all duds.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Ask and you shall receive.

























Oooooooh, so bluuuueeee. So pretttyyy! Dang I wish I had paint skills! Well we'll see when I try to put the Dragon on this window. Oh Dkev, did you intentionally move the window fans a little further forward?

Wish I could seal the gaps behind mine, pics to tell later.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
All the evga x58 sli boards have the socket that high.

Actually it's not just the Evga boards but most socket 1366 in general. It's a result of going to the LGA the way they did, making it into ridges going in two directions. Nasty for the fingers but the contact is very strong, much better than the PGA's and it also makes it easier to do the traces to the RAM on the PCB.


----------



## Rockr69

Thanks Enigma. I figure after I have to tear out all that sweet cable management and do it all over again for the new build, I wanted something I won't have to take out for a good long while and I should be able to upgrade for quite some time.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
What would be cool for lights is the eye's of a cylon from the original show.

What's creepy is not that this thing exists but that someone spent all that time making a You Tube video of it.

Well, guess we all need something to do.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Bradey, I haven't caught up yet but if no one's told you don't buy this fan! It doesn't cool that well and usually never lasts more than 6 months. I had 2 of them, got the second hoping the first was a dud but nope, they're all duds.

thanks
i had assumed so because of a 4$ fan
but i hoped it was
but not


----------



## flipd

Here's my Xigma. It's a semi-vanilla case since the fans were changed. After several months of trying, I finally found my cable management.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


Here's my Xigma. It's a semi-vanilla case since the fans were changed. After several months of trying, I finally found my cable management.


Nice build but do you not use an optical drive?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


Here's my Xigma. It's a semi-vanilla case since the fans were changed. After several months of trying, I finally found my cable management.












It looks fantastic and most important part is that its your build and I love it. Congrats on a great build and Rep up to you.


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Dan thats a good looking board man.


+1 +1 +1! Man that's a sweet looking board.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


+1 +1 +1! Man that's a sweet looking board.










I hope it is as sweet as looks. kev_b assures me with a little TIM reapplication on the n/s bridge heatsinks it'll be dee-lish! (my word not kev's







)


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oooooooh, so bluuuueeee. So pretttyyy! Dang I wish I had paint skills! Well we'll see when I try to put the Dragon on this window. Oh Dkev, did you intentionally move the window fans a little further forward?

Wish I could seal the gaps behind mine, pics to tell later.

Ya I moved them forward to make sure I didn't have any issues with clearance with the H50 rad and fan. I used very thick plexi so you have to be mindful of that kind of stuff. I got it up and running. I am definitely leaving the white fans on the side panel. I'm using a blue cold cathode and it gives the side panel a very cool blue translucence. So I will install the Slipstreams on the rad and do a little cable management clean up. Then I will take some pics. It came out pretty bad ass.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Ya I moved them forward to make sure I didn't have any issues with clearance with the H50 rad and fan. I used very thick plexi so you have to be mindful of that kind of stuff. I got it up and running. I am definitely leaving the white fans on the side panel. I'm using a blue cold cathode and it gives the side panel a very cool blue translucence. So I will install the Slipstreams on the rad and do a little cable management clean up. Then I will take some pics. It came out pretty bad ass.


*Can't wait to get more pictures like this.*


----------



## dledmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Dan thats a good looking board man.



















Is it just me, but any time I see most mobo pics I visualize Luke Skywalker swooping in on an X-wing?


----------



## Enigma8750

I may be employing a Larson Scanner into my new Resurrection Build here check this out.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dledmo* 
Is it just me, but any time I see most mobo pics I visualize Luke Skywalker swooping in on an X-wing?


I can see that ... the death star suicide run.....


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I may be employing a Larson Scanner into my new Resurrection Build here check this out.










All right General E. What's a Larson scanner other than a row of flashing lights?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flipd* 
Here's my Xigma. It's a semi-vanilla case since the fans were changed. After several months of trying, I finally found my cable management.




















Nice rig man. I don't know how he does it but Enigma always makes the pictures POP more.
How about O/C'ing that processor? Have you tried it yet? Are you going to? You should get at least 3.5Ghz out of it. RAM would be up around 1790Mhz I think.
I'll be doing (O/C'ing) this one tomorrow unless my main rig comes back from the shop, then it may wait until the new desk comes in or we get a house, which ever comes first.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I may be employing a Larson Scanner into my new Resurrection Build here check this out.










Oh I'm getting one of those!! I can rename my case to Cylon Scout.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Nice rig man. I don't know how he does it but Enigma always makes the pictures POP more.
How about O/C'ing that processor? Have you tried it yet? Are you going to? You should get at least 3.5Ghz out of it. RAM would be up around 1790Mhz I think.
I'll be doing (O/C'ing) this one tomorrow unless my main rig comes back from the shop, then it may wait until the new desk comes in or we get a house, which ever comes first.

It's been said before, Enigma's got skills.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


All right General E. What's a Larson scanner other than a row of flashing lights?


Thats an easy question. The kids call it BLinG.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dledmo*


Is it just me, but any time I see most mobo pics I visualize Luke Skywalker swooping in on an X-wing?


My wife says motherboards remind her of little cities


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Oh I'm getting one of those!! I can rename my case to Cylon Scout.










or the Knight Industries Two Thousand


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


My wife says motherboards remind her of little cities


Me and my wife had the same discussion. We found the projects and the city square. The power company and the sewer plant. The the nice side of town and the industrial side. Along with the baseball field and the football stadium. All on one board.


----------



## Enigma8750

okay.. here is the place to buy one

http://evilmadscience.com/tinykitlist/152-scanner


----------



## xquisit

Who wants to make me a beat? So I can make us a rap for storm scouts?

or come to hiphopmadness.com







I'm on there spitting


----------



## Enigma8750

how do I make a beat X.. tell me and I will try one out.


----------



## Enigma8750

HEre it is Man in the Box... Alice in Chains.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


how do I make a beat X.. tell me and I will try one out.


we have to have a program


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Me and my wife had the same discussion. We found the projects and the city square. The power company and the sewer plant. The the nice side of town and the industrial side. Along with the baseball field and the football stadium. All on one board.

That is too funny! I said the projects were the pci slots. That's wierd.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
HEre it is Man in the Box... Alice in Chains.

If were gonna be using Alice in Chains to describe the Scout, then it should be the Rooster. Not exactly a beat,but definitely military themed.

Excellent musical taste my man!

Something weird just happened. I clicked on the edit button and got redirected to free spyware scan. Is this line clean? Are we bugged? Am I bugged?


----------



## FRo57

Maybe we should get Jack Bauer on the case!!! My Cooler Master V8 is being shipped now, XD, now I just need to wait for next week Friday to get my check and buy the Power Supply and Graphics card and I can build my computer.


----------



## K10

I'm wearing this t-shirt right now(yes, it's Chuck Norris)...completely on-topic.










(no, that's not me in the pic...that's from google)


----------



## flipd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Nice build but do you not use an optical drive?


I took it out as soon as I got my USB DVD reader/writer, and it was probably one of the better choices I've made since it improved my temperatures a bit, and the rig generally looks better now IMO. I don't use the optical drive a lot so it's not much of a loss for me, and if anything I can always put it back in.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











It looks fantastic and most important part is that its your build and I love it. Congrats on a great build and Rep up to you.










Thanks! I like the native look of it so I tried preserving that as much as I can and held back on the mods (or rather I'm too lazy to mod it).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Nice rig man. I don't know how he does it but Enigma always makes the pictures POP more. 
How about O/C'ing that processor? Have you tried it yet? Are you going to? You should get at least 3.5Ghz out of it. RAM would be up around 1790Mhz I think.


I'll be working on getting a full GHz out of it soon. Since it's a C0, I'm doing everything to get my temps to drop first before I try finding my stable clock. I just completed the process of dumping my AS5 and switching to something else, which provided a near 10C drop, so I'm almost ready.


----------



## mr-Charles

Roker69


........Something weird just happened. I clicked on the edit button and got redirected to free spyware scan. Is this line clean? Are we bugged? Am I bugged?[/QUOTE said:


> ....funny you should mention that, for i also just had this happened a while ago; then, i just exit'd out > > > disconnet completely from online[turn'd off WLAN], and commence to scan & check my whole system for here.........came up clean .>>...... came back up to here to continue reading and happened again......... ! ? ! ? ! ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr. Charles .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## SneakyFox

Thanks for adding me to the club.

I hope to upload pictures of my build tonight. Hopefully the postman will drop off some new sata cables for me today. And then I need to sort the cables in the case.


----------



## Therapy?

Yay received some decals I'm planning to use to litter my case with







I'm no good at custom painting and stuff, but I'm sure decals do fine too








Not sure if I'll use the top two but defenitely the row of skulls








Still need to get my custom IN FLAMES decal though... It's gonna be awesome









Als here's a little something to make you scared








I call it "The Thinking Skull" or "Brains" as his eyes lights up whenever my computer is thinking hard


----------



## Betel

arghh, well all my part have arrived, and the build is together, well in the inital instance anyway, still room for some tidying up of cables to go before ill post some pics, want to start on a god one ya know. But with the good news of course is some bad, my shinny new XFX 5870 XXX is turning out to be the worlds biggest pain in the butt. Normal desktop use is fine, no hassles, bu tht e second i fire up a game, vertical grey or orange line get thrown up all over the screen, or the game will just lock up. After lots of googleing, i have sent the card back, i mean if you have to change voltages, change XML files, increase voltages in the bios, etc, then there is something wrong with that. My symbol will soon change, to intel and nvidia, something is telling me thats the way it should of been right from the start. cheers adios


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Yay received some decals I'm planning to use to litter my case with







I'm no good at custom painting and stuff, but I'm sure decals do fine too








Not sure if I'll use the top two but defenitely the row of skulls








Still need to get my custom IN FLAMES decal though... It's gonna be awesome









Als here's a little something to make you scared








I call it "The Thinking Skull" or "Brains" as his eyes lights up whenever my computer is thinking hard









you should change his eyes to red.


----------



## Therapy?

I deliberatly took green because everything else in that case is already red, and I wanted Brains to stand out from the rest


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That is too funny! I said the projects were the pci slots. That's wierd.


Me too


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If were gonna be using Alice in Chains to describe the Scout, then it should be the Rooster. Not exactly a beat,but definitely military themed.

Excellent musical taste my man!

Something weird just happened. I clicked on the edit button and got redirected to free spyware scan. Is this line clean? Are we bugged? Am I bugged?


I hope you didnt open that. That is a trojan and its made by a company in russia that made 30 million dollars last year putting stuff on peoples machine and then asking you to buy their software to take it off. It hijack ware.

Youre right though.. I wanted the Rooster first but it would not be good to rap to. The Live MTV version is my favorite.


----------



## Enigma8750

Troop Advisory.
We are under Attack:
Please use these procedures asap

We see anti-virus and anti-malware Programs all the time, but I want to help those who have a virus, Root kit or something else and want to fix it without Reformatting the HDD and Reinstalling the OS.

__________________________________________________ _________________________________

*Rep + for good Submissions.*

So. Here goes..

*1.* From *freakb18c1*

http://siri.geekstogo.com/SmitfraudFix.php

Run this little French program in safe mode and relax. This program Killed the Cryptor virus on an Vista 32 Premium edition in seven minutes, and that includes running 3 different apps inside the program. This Little program is DOS driven and has no GUI interface. It is super simple and super deadly to virus'. *This program is so HOT that you have to turn off some anti virus programs just to save it to your machine.*

Rating





































*2.* *keyboard_commando* From Bath, England loves this german software program.

Avira AntiVir Rescue System

He says burn it to a CD/DVD and boot from the disk (enable in bios). Its quite a large download *(about 52mbs.)*, but its the best performing scanner ATM. Basically it runs a linux os and then runs the program. It is good but not the same as above

Rating





































*3.* *ANDYFSR* Say that he loves

http://www.softsailor.com/how-to/138...val-guide.html

This one is a Dos program that is called RKill. rat killer.

Rating





































*4.* *MadCatMk2*; aka Jim, Greek Virus Killer, likes bicycles, bass and cookies.









Trinity Rescue Kit
How to virus scan with it.

Bootable, can do all sorts of magic, including the following updatable antivirus software: Clamav, F-Prot, AVG and BitDefender.

*5.* *Ocnewb* say we forgot to mention his fave.. He says it doesnt eat resourses. Sounds Good Killer on a Diet.

*Eset Smart Security*

*6.* *Sheyster* says these days the main problem seems to be adware and malware. Anything I download now I run through the www.virustotal.com mega-scanner to make sure it's clean. Another good Anti-malware is: http://www.superantispyware.com . HIGHLY RECOMMENDED and easy to use.

*7.* *HitMan1985 Says:* Avira free version + in case a idiot on a LAN swaps in a virus somewhere I hand him malwarebytes, the only two antivirus' worth being called that way (at least I've had not one slip through on me, in the last 3 years I've used the combination)

*8.* *Enigma8750 Says:* Malwarebytes is great. http://filehippo.com/download_malwar..._anti_malware/

Virus









*If you know of a Killer app that we have missed let us in on it. OCN Members deserve the best info out there.*


----------



## Enigma8750

*Troop Advisory.
We are under Attack:
Please use anti Virus and anti Spyware procedures asap*


----------



## MlbrottarN

Or! You could go too dreamhack and recieve a free one year subscription of Norton for up too 3 computers ^^
Still running on the one i got this summer and now i have for the whole of 2010 aswell :O


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I hope you didnt open that. That is a trojan and its made by a company in russia that made 30 million dollars last year putting stuff on peoples machine and then asking you to buy their software to take it off. It hijack ware.

Youre right though.. I wanted the Rooster first but it would not be good to rap to. The Live MTV version is my favorite.


Nope I didn't open it. I just closed the page and hit the edit button again and all was fine.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Hey guys,

I just got this case for christmas and I absolutely love it. I have already convinced one of my friends to build his new rig with one as well.

Im interested in joining The Coolermaster Storm Scout Club. I want to wait until I have a few things done to my rig and ask a few questions before posting pics though.

But for now here is a list of my build:

ASUS P6X58D-Deluxe Mobo
Intel i7-920 1366 CPU
6Gb G.Skill Pi Series RAM
2 EVGA 9800GTX+ GPU in SLI
3 SATA II HDD's in RAID0
Lite-On DVD-RW DL Drive
Rosewill 1000W Semi Modular PSU
Coolermaster V8 CPU Cooler
2 additional COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Fans

Overall its a pretty sick rig. I am absolutely loving it (and my wife for letting me blow $1400).

My questions are this:

1) I really liked the false floor I saw a modder build to hide his PSU and was wondering how he did that. It would really help with cable management because you really wouldnt have to hide much. I can tell its just a piece of sheet metal but how did they get such a perfect bend?

2) Photonmoo built a panel that covers her HDD bay. I was wondering what the panel is made out of and how it is attached.

3) I saw a couple of members with the dual memory fans and I really like the idea of having one over my RAM and was wondering if it would fit over RAM with the extra high heatsink (similar to the corsair dominator HS).

4) Has anyone ever used a panel like this to connect their accessories?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/77...-RD.html#blank

If so, how big is it relative to the case?

That is all the questions I have for now. I love what you guys have done and I look forward to showing you guys (and gals) what I come up with!

Thanks!


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Troop Advisory.
We are under Attack:
Please use anti Virus and anti Spyware procedures asap*



Say what?

Thanks for the add, btw.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus* 
Hey guys,

I just got this case for christmas and I absolutely love it. I have already convinced one of my friends to build his new rig with one as well.

Im interested in joining The Coolermaster Storm Scout Club. I want to wait until I have a few things done to my rig and ask a few questions before posting pics though.

But for now here is a list of my build:

ASUS P6X58D-Deluxe Mobo
Intel i7-920 1366 CPU
6Gb G.Skill Pi Series RAM
2 EVGA 9800GTX+ GPU in SLI
3 SATA II HDD's in RAID0
Lite-On DVD-RW DL Drive
Rosewill 1000W Semi Modular PSU
Coolermaster V8 CPU Cooler
2 additional COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Fans

Overall its a pretty sick rig. I am absolutely loving it (and my wife for letting me blow $1400).

My questions are this:

1) I really liked the false floor I saw a modder build to hide his PSU and was wondering how he did that. It would really help with cable management because you really wouldnt have to hide much. I can tell its just a piece of sheet metal but how did they get such a perfect bend?

2) Photonmoo built a panel that covers her HDD bay. I was wondering what the panel is made out of and how it is attached.

3) I saw a couple of members with the dual memory fans and I really like the idea of having one over my RAM and was wondering if it would fit over RAM with the extra high heatsink (similar to the corsair dominator HS).

4) Has anyone ever used a panel like this to connect their accessories?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/77...-RD.html#blank

If so, how big is it relative to the case?

That is all the questions I have for now. I love what you guys have done and I look forward to showing you guys (and gals) what I come up with!

Thanks!

I do believe the fans you saw covering the ram come with them. You might be better off with this.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...tec-_-35209017

You might also consider a terminal block for your fans. They are small and work very well. The only catch is that you have to take off the molex ends.
http://www.google.com/products/catal...839&sa=title#p


----------



## Frag Mortuus

You might also consider a terminal block for your fans. They are small and work very well. The only catch is that you have to take off the molex ends.
http://www.google.com/products/catal...839&sa=title#p[/QUOTE]

I dont really care about taking off the molex ends. My only concern with the terminal block is if a piece of metal happened to touch those screws it would arc or ground out and I dont want to catch my case on fire lol.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


My questions are this:

1) I really liked the false floor I saw a modder build to hide his PSU and was wondering how he did that. It would really help with cable management because you really wouldnt have to hide much. I can tell its just a piece of sheet metal but how did they get such a perfect bend?

2) Photonmoo built a panel that covers her HDD bay. I was wondering what the panel is made out of and how it is attached. 
When taking a closer look at the pics of his first cover atleast it seems like it just sits there

3) I saw a couple of members with the dual memory fans and I really like the idea of having one over my RAM and was wondering if it would fit over RAM with the extra high heatsink (similar to the corsair dominator HS).

4) Has anyone ever used a panel like this to connect their accessories?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/77...-RD.html#blank

If so, how big is it relative to the case?

That is all the questions I have for now. I love what you guys have done and I look forward to showing you guys (and gals) what I come up with!

Thanks!


1:The fake floor can be found here
2







hotonmoo is a he, his wife is in his avatar, but i belive he has attached it with zipties, if not that'd work

3: The Corsair memory fan atleaast is made for the Corsar Dominator and Dominator GT memory sticks and has taken the tall heatsinks in too the calculation

4: I haven't personaly but someone else might've

Btw Enigma, you should change on the first page "tips and Tricks" bit, it says

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma*

Let look at the *two* different reasons that noise occurs.

1. Vibration from the mechanism.

2. Air flow itself.

3. Vents from the front plasic panel wind noise.


That is 3 ways


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


You might also consider a terminal block for your fans. They are small and work very well. The only catch is that you have to take off the molex ends.
http://www.google.com/products/catal...839&sa=title#p



Quote:



I dont really care about taking off the molex ends. My only concern with the terminal block is if a piece of metal happened to touch those screws it would arc or ground out and I dont want to catch my case on fire lol.


Just put a piece of electrical tape over the top of it.


----------



## Enigma8750

1. I think Surfer used a press to make that bend but another way is if you use a piece of plywood and put it on a raise tough surface and C clamp both sides of the wood covered on top of the sheet metal close to the edge then slowly start your bend in the center and work your way out to the edges with a rubber hammer until you get your 90 degree angle. Don't get in a hurry. You can do it by hand but do it slow and gentle. or use some plex and a hand torch and melt your bend in it.

2. most of our panel covers are made of the packing material that comes with the case. That black soft thin foam. Or you can use plexiglass Thin cut to fit. Paint the back of the perspex or plexi with semi gloss black or any other color you find fasinating.
By the way that is Photonmoos wifey. Ain't she sweet.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


1:The fake floor can be found here
2







hotonmoo is a he, his wife is in his avatar, but i belive he has attached it with zipties, if not that'd work

3: The Corsair memory fan atleaast is made for the Corsar Dominator and Dominator GT memory sticks and has taken the tall heatsinks in too the calculation

4: I haven't personaly but someone else might've

Btw Enigma, you should change on the first page "tips and Tricks" bit, it says

That is 3 ways










Thanks ... Will do.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


I dont really care about taking off the molex ends. My only concern with the terminal block is if a piece of metal happened to touch those screws it would arc or ground out and I dont want to catch my case on fire lol.


I cut off the 4-pin (molex) connector for my rear fan and soldered on and heatshrunk some header pins from a dead motherboard. Then plugged them into a 4-pin floppy power connector, like this;

Attachment 138106

This makes it nice because I can go with 12v or 5v for the fan for heat/noise requirements and I was able to remove a lead from my power supply by not having to use one 4-pin (molex) connector just for that fan.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I just want to let all of you know that Flatery willl get you everywhere with me.. Thanx Xquisit.

BTW This is my favorite Picture of it.










I have to give Treacherous Intellect some brownie point on this one. I used some of his conceptual Ideas.


The points go all to u kind sir! she came out beautifully, i was thinking about going all out on mine, but the simple look im really liking! its just pops!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Ask and you shall receive.


























WOW! its amazing how some paint completely changes the case! very nice dkev u did a really good job on her!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


You know that Blue Ray drive thing could be taken funny as it was or as a serious question, it all depends on how you look at it.










whats wrong with a blue ray drive???? iv got a blue ray/ hd/ dvd drive and its the best one i got!!!!









excuse the dust!


----------



## SneakyFox

Just finsihed my cable management. Take a look at my pictures here: Case gallery


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SneakyFox*


Just finsihed my cable management. Take a look at my pictures here: Case gallery


_Invalid Album specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


excuse the dust!


*cough*


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 

WOW! its amazing how some paint completely changes the case! very nice dkev u did a really good job on her!

whats wrong with a blue ray drive???? iv got a blue ray/ hd/ dvd drive and its the best one i got!!!!

excuse the dust!

I think you lost the punch line Treacherous, there's nothing wrong with a blue ray drive, other than the fact I don't have one yet.


----------



## ryanmh

Hello everyone, I was wondering how to remove the hard drive cage. I have a dremel and a drill that I can use if I need to drill out rivets or something. I would hope it has screws though, so I can put it back in if I need to. Also, would my hard drive get too hot if there was no fan by it?

In addition, I want to remove one of the tool-less drive bay locking mechanisms so my fan controller can be secured with screws.

I'm going to cut some holes for cable management too. Any tips/tricks would be nice.

Help would be greatly appreciated, I'm hoping to get this mod done this weekend.


----------



## photonmoo

*sigh* I havn't been a good scout lately, I've hardly been on here or anything









Seems I've missed quite a few awesome mods, ideas, members etc...

*Uncle Enigma*, your Stacker is coming along quite nicely, it's looking smexi! well done.

*Dkev*, mmmmmm the new paint job on your scout is delish! I've jealous and I want to spray mine now too






























*Frag Mortuus* I used a piece of cardboard that has double sided tape (which I didn't end up using) on the black, I cut it out so it would be flush when sticking it in the hdd bay...I wanted it too be easy to remove, as I'm forever opening and messing with the case.

Welcome to all the new members too









A little update from my side, I got a waterblock for my GPU, so that will be going in soon...other than that, nada









I have to be off again, it's the wifey's bday...so she's getting spoilt today and receiving my undivided attention...so no overclock.net, lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


*sigh* I havn't been a good scout lately, I've hardly been on here or anything









Seems I've missed quite a few awesome mods, ideas, members etc...

*Uncle Enigma*, your Stacker is coming along quite nicely, it's looking smexi! well done.

*Dkev*, mmmmmm the new paint job on your scout is delish! I've jealous and I want to spray mine now too






























*Frag Mortuus* I used a piece of cardboard that has double sided tape (which I didn't end up using) on the black, I cut it out so it would be flush when sticking it in the hdd bay...I wanted it too be easy to remove, as I'm forever opening and messing with the case.

Welcome to all the new members too









A little update from my side, I got a waterblock for my GPU, so that will be going in soon...other than that, nada









I have to be off again, it's the wifey's bday...so she's getting spoilt today and receiving my undivided attention...so no overclock.net, lol


Oh how I have missed my nephew these past few weeks. I was about to send out an Aussie search party for you. BTW. Do you guys give spankings for birthday's if so Hummm? I really missed your beautiful Avatar lately and tell her Happy Birthday from Uncle Enigma. I really did miss you.

now for that hdd bay thing.

Yes you can drill those rivets. And buy you a cheap riveter at the auto parts place and get you a pack of extra rivets and go to town man. Riveting is so easy a Cave man could do it.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Another Great Pictures from our site.
This is my Rendition of Xqusit's lovely
ROG- H-50 - Double Video X Fire
It's like ....Beatles. Dude.*









By The Way this is my favorite Rap song. Hey X.. Did you do my Alice in Chains loop. That would make a great loop for a Rap.

  
 YouTube- Love and Trolls - Boxxy


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yes you can drill those rivets. And buy you a cheap riveter at the auto parts place and get you a pack of extra rivets and go to town man. Riveting is so easy a Cave man could do it.











Lol made me laugh. Ya they are cheap too, under 10$ for the set with rivets. Modders toolkit ftw. Oh man my semester started on monday guys so im busy busy busy. Cheers everyone!









Omg Boxxy is a cute lil cupcake.

And the new Alice in Chains is freakin awesome.


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. I had to do that caveman thing. I Love the commercials and since I said its Beatles then I had to give Boxxy credit for that. that's her signature cool riff... And yes. Boxxy is so cute and I love that video. Any time someone Trolls me I put that up..


----------



## gtsteviiee

Well, I haven't posted here in a while; And I was looking at the Scout on Newegg, so I made this. 









This club is the best.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Well, I haven't posted here in a while; And I was looking at the Scout on Newegg, so I made this. 









This club is the best.


Oh this should be put on the front page for sure. Great job.


----------



## dkev

Ok, all I have left is to change out the R4's with Slipstreams when they come tomorrow. I went back to a single side panel fan because I wanted a better internal view. This mod is complete.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Another Great Pictures from our site.
This is my Rendition of Xqusit's lovely
ROG- H-50 - Double Video X Fire
It's Beatles.*









By The Way this is my favorite Rap song. Hey X.. Did you do my Alice in Chains loop. That would make a great loop for a Rap.

YouTube- Love and Trolls - Boxxy



OH MY, I love that picture so much!!!!!!!!!!

+rep, you deserve it

I just checked it out, and I think I can do it.. I'm going to get some software, and try to actually make a beat. I've never written any raps, but I'm a MC. I freestyle all my music, and make it up along the way as I say it


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Ok, all I have left is to change out the R4's with Slipstreams when they come tomorrow. I went back to a single side panel fan because I wanted a better internal view. This mod is complete.











That came out great dkev, you could use your case for a runway light though.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Me and my wife had the same discussion. We found the projects and the city square. The power company and the sewer plant. The the nice side of town and the industrial side. Along with the baseball field and the football stadium. All on one board.


Dang guys, I thought we were bored! We're playing "Dream Card" at the Atlantis casino. You play at home, it's 3 hand poker, 200 hands at a toss and the goal is to get 2 nights in a Spa room.

I dunno, my board is more like a central nervous system, brain, long term memory, short term memory, heat dissipation (shaved head). Too many eyes for just one person though. I'll have to take a pic of Mindy's board while lit up. It will be jealousy for you guys that like black & red.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


I'll be working on getting a full GHz out of it soon. Since it's a C0, I'm doing everything to get my temps to drop first before I try finding my stable clock. I just completed the process of dumping my AS5 and switching to something else, which provided a near 10C drop, so I'm almost ready.


How long ago did you get your motherboard? I got my wife the same exact one and hers is a totally different color scheme. Maybe that's how they keep track of the changes?
You have Caviar Blue drives, right? I've looked all over thier website and New Eggs and can't find out what exactly is the difference between blue and black. Do you know? I know you can't get a 1TB in Blue. Hmmmm.

Oh, please pardon the edit, I do it to everyone. I've got Narcolepsy pretty bad, it explains a lot!


----------



## Hammerdin

Joining the club soon, i got my Scout and H50 today. Im just waiting on some hardware and trying to figure out how im going to mount/wire things.

crappy cell pic


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Betel*


arghh, well all my part have arrived, and the build is together, well in the inital instance anyway, still room for some tidying up of cables to go before ill post some pics, want to start on a god one ya know. But with the good news of course is some bad, my shinny new XFX 5870 XXX is turning out to be the worlds biggest pain in the butt. Normal desktop use is fine, no hassles, bu tht e second i fire up a game, vertical grey or orange line get thrown up all over the screen, or the game will just lock up. After lots of googleing, i have sent the card back, i mean if you have to change voltages, change XML files, increase voltages in the bios, etc, then there is something wrong with that. My symbol will soon change, to intel and nvidia, something is telling me thats the way it should of been right from the start. cheers adios


Dude!! Too bad you sent it back already! The only thing wrong was that you didn't have the latest CCC (Catalyst Control Center) and the 9.12 drivers. Things tend to go psychadelic if you don't have the stuff that's up to date with the latest game and windows release. It's the main reason people b**** about ATI drivers. They'd rather install once and play forever than have to update every other month. Hmmmph.

Shhhh, I'm waiting for the latest greatest Nvidia boards to come out.

Hey all, my re-vamped, repaired and upgraded system should be here tomorrow. I'll let you know.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


That came out great dkev, you could use your case for a runway light though.










I know, right? The light kit came with 2 bulbs. That is just with one. I'm sure with both you could see the thing from Mars.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I know, right? The light kit came with 2 bulbs. That is just with one. I'm sure with both you could see the thing from Mars.

Oh wow, that sounds great. Do they come in red, and where did you get them?

Ty

Or what about in UV? That would be awesome!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus* 
Hey guys,

I just got this case for christmas and I absolutely love it. I have already convinced one of my friends to build his new rig with one as well.

Im interested in joining The Coolermaster Storm Scout Club. I want to wait until I have a few things done to my rig and ask a few questions before posting pics though.

But for now here is a list of my build:

ASUS P6X58D-Deluxe Mobo
Intel i7-920 1366 CPU
6Gb G.Skill Pi Series RAM
2 EVGA 9800GTX+ GPU in SLI
3 SATA II HDD's in RAID0
Lite-On DVD-RW DL Drive
Rosewill 1000W Semi Modular PSU
Coolermaster V8 CPU Cooler
2 additional COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Fans

Overall its a pretty sick rig. I am absolutely loving it (and my wife for letting me blow $1400).

My questions are this:

1) I really liked the false floor I saw a modder build to hide his PSU and was wondering how he did that. It would really help with cable management because you really wouldnt have to hide much. I can tell its just a piece of sheet metal but how did they get such a perfect bend?

2) Photonmoo built a panel that covers her HDD bay. I was wondering what the panel is made out of and how it is attached.

3) I saw a couple of members with the dual memory fans and I really like the idea of having one over my RAM and was wondering if it would fit over RAM with the extra high heatsink (similar to the corsair dominator HS).

4) Has anyone ever used a panel like this to connect their accessories?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/77...-RD.html#blank

If so, how big is it relative to the case?

That is all the questions I have for now. I love what you guys have done and I look forward to showing you guys (and gals) what I come up with!

Thanks!

Oh, just my opinion but don't get an ASUS board for a 1366 build, it's a really bad idea. Get an EVGA instead, even the cheapest Evga will work out better than the ASUS. If you want more info post a question as to why.

#1 Don't know this one, I'd say a sheet metal bender. Usually in someones signature they have a link to that project and they have a thread with full details. We have a guy with a Scout case that completely re-wired his PSU and every other wire in the case.
I want that part of his brain, the part of Enigma's that knows how to paint cases along with that part of dkev's and the part of Kev-b's that knows how to work with acrylic sheeting and the part of butmunchers that screams like a girl when his Mivonks hit cold water... and ... and...

#2 Photonmoo is a guy, the pick is of his lovely wife. Oh his panel is card stock but you can do it with a lot of different materials.

#3Yeah the OCZ fan will fit over dominators it was made for RAM with extended coolers. In my other rig I have 1866 Dominator DHX's with the OCZ fan on top. Oh, watch it, it comes in blue or nothing.

#4 Looks like a waste of money to me, you could probably build the thing with controllers built in by posting to one of the specialty threads and it would only have as many connectors as you exactly need, this thing looks like it will power enough fans for a server rooom. How big is it? Just look at the size of a Molex connector and imagine that many of them on a PCB.

One last thing. I thought it would be fantastic to have drives in RAID 0 and especially 2 SSD's of very high speed. It is, the system boots from shut down to Windows in 18-20 seconds and loads save games without a blink but all the intel Veterans were always telling folks don't go for RAID 0. I finally found out why. Whatever you back up can't be loaded except to that same raid config and if you loose your RAID, that's it, you can't recover it from any one disk. So, I ignored them. Now I'm getting 2 brand new 160Gb SSDs because the old were defective and I'll have to load all my stuff from scratch. Hopping off my soapbox now.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Just put a piece of electrical tape over the top of it.









This is the incredible thinking part of this guys brain that I want to steal.
Hmmm, do you guys wear hats to bed?


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Oh wow, that sounds great. Do they come in red, and where did you get them?

Ty

Or what about in UV? That would be awesome!

Newegg. I think they come in just about every color you can think of. I know Frys carries them too.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I cut off the 4-pin (molex) connector for my rear fan and soldered on and heatshrunk some header pins from a dead motherboard. Then plugged them into a 4-pin floppy power connector, like this;

This makes it nice because I can go with 12v or 5v for the fan for heat/noise requirements and I was able to remove a lead from my power supply by not having to use one 4-pin (molex) connector just for that fan.

Oh man that's slick!!

This part of Rockr's brain.....


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
The points go all to u kind sir! she came out beautifully, i was thinking about going all out on mine, but the simple look im really liking! its just pops!

WOW! its amazing how some paint completely changes the case! very nice dkev u did a really good job on her!

whats wrong with a blue ray drive???? iv got a blue ray/ hd/ dvd drive and its the best one i got!!!!
excuse the dust!

Hey Treach! I've got blue ray too but it doesn't write, dumb move. I can't decide on software to play the movies with. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
This is the incredible thinking part of this guys brain that I want to steal.
Hmmm, do you guys wear hats to bed?

Well I donno about that. Kind of falls with in my line of work. When you install a light switch or an outlet you wrap the posts in electrical tape to prevent a dead short or getting shocked. Trust me, I've blown enough holes through needle nose pliers and wire strippers to remember that little piece of information.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Another Great Pictures from our site.*

*This is my Rendition of Xqusit's lovely*
*ROG- H-50 - Double Video X Fire*
*It's Beatles.*

By The Way this is my favorite Rap song. Hey X.. Did you do my Alice in Chains loop. That would make a great loop for a Rap.

YouTube- Love and Trolls - Boxxy

Oh man!! So that's Boxxxy! Now I know what all the guys are talking about. I Love that song! I hate rap!! If only I were 439 years younger, I might have a chance with her.

Hmmmmm fountain of youth. What's was that Ponce's name?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Oh this should be put on the front page for sure. Great job.

On the front page? This should BE the front page, that is so slick!


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh man!! So that's Boxxxy! Now I know what all the guys are talking about. I Love that song! I hate rap!! If only I were 439 years younger, I might have a chance with her.

Hmmmmm fountain of youth. What's was that Ponce's name?

LOL..she reminds me of a real life Max Headroom.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Well I donno about that. Kind of falls with in my line of work. When you install a light switch or an outlet you wrap the posts in electrical tape to prevent a dead short or getting shocked. Trust me, I've blown enough holes through needle nose pliers and wire strippers to remember that little piece of information.


HAH! Had to laugh at that dkev. One time I was teaching a class on how to wire a live ring main (explosives in a chain that go off at timed settings) without blowing yourself up, I was using one of those huge 9V batteries and real wires. I got to the end and forgot to jumper the circuit at the beginning and man I never got the hole in those pliars fixed.









Wow, I just looked at the bottom of the list. I've never seen that many of us on at once!

See, I stopped playing Dream Card to post and now my winning streak is down. Never leave a machine while it's hot. Even if Vinnie breaks your fingers, there's always the pencil in the mouth trick. ---not off topic--- Slots are computer based.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
yea.. I had to do that caveman thing. I Love the commercials and since I said its Beatles then I had to give Boxxy credit for that. that's her signature cool riff... And yes. Boxxy is so cute and I love that video. Any time someone Trolls me I put that up..

Haha eat some boxxy troll!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hmmmmm fountain of youth. What's was that Ponce's name?

Ponce DeLeon?








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juan_Ponce_de_Le%C3%B3n


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*


Joining the club soon, i got my Scout and H50 today. Im just waiting on some hardware and trying to figure out how im going to mount/wire things.

crappy cell pic











Check page one ... there is a how to for wire management about 3/4s the way down.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey Treach! I've got blue ray too but it doesn't write, dumb move. I can't decide on software to play the movies with. Do you have any recommendations?


best is cyberlink Power DVD 9, also works great on windows media center


----------



## Enigma8750

I worked on Project ColdWar some tonight. I added a card reader, cut out the target looking plastic in the front bottom intake and Repainted the Grill on the bottom. I also did wire management on my 830 and modded my Xiggy. I get my HX1000 back from corsair tomorrow. Very good Customer service BTW and I will be resurrecting my Hal 940 again. Can't wait.
































































All that, A cumiden appt. in B'ham a 2hour nap and three squares. Oh and I wrote 1 page of my book . I figured out finally how to end it today going to B'ham. Thank's God.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I worked on Project ColdWar some tonight. I added a card reader, cut out the target looking plastic in the front bottom intake and Repainted the Grill on the bottom. I also did wire management on my 830 and modded my Xiggy. I get my HX1000 back from corsair tomorrow. Very good Customer service BTW and I will be resurrecting my Hal 940 again. Can't wait.
































































All that, A cumiden appt. in B'ham a 2hour nap and three squares. Oh and I wrote 1 page of my book . I figured out finally how to end it today going to B'ham. Thank's God.


looks like its going to be a beast!!! im sooo jealous :swearing: i want to start painting!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


HAH! Had to laugh at that dkev. One time I was teaching a class on how to wire a live ring main (explosives in a chain that go off at timed settings) without blowing yourself up, I was using one of those huge 9V batteries and real wires. I got to the end and forgot to jumper the circuit at the beginning and man I never got the hole in those pliars fixed.








.


I have a pair of Klein Needle nose that have bites all in them. Used to work as an Electrican in a hospital and had to work on stuff Hot. .:swearing:


----------



## Enigma8750

Try one of these Bri.. 
I love me some Filehippo.com


http://filehippo.com/software/multimedia/


----------



## Enigma8750

I just love this new paint job and build.. It rocking and rollin and never Trollin...



















It's so easy a CaveMan could do it.....LOL


----------



## imh073p

This whole page is full of teh hotness.


----------



## SneakyFox

I'll try again. My new build.
Scout case


----------



## Rockr69

Hey everyone, I was checking out page 1 and I saw the how to clean the window tip, and Dawn dish soap is an excellent choice, but if you want that super clean look and anti-static property to repel dust may I suggest Pledge furniture polish. I use it on all my electronics and the results are phenominal. Also if you get small scratches in the surface from cleaning your window or other clear plastics (I recommend using a micro-fiber cloth) you can get some Meguiar's clear plastic polish and a Mothers mini powerball from Napa or your favorite auto parts store. Pop the mini into a cordless drill, put some Meguiar's on the ball (careful when spinning up so it doesn't sling all over) and buff those scratches right out. It works great and is good for reclaiming scratched cds and dvds. Give it a try and you'll see.

Where did I learn the pledge trick? From the the Air Force. That's how they keep those fighter jet canopies so clear and clean and if it's good enough for them, it oughta be good enough for me. Happy Cleaning!


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hey everyone, I was checking out page 1 and I saw the how to clean the window tip, and Dawn dish soap is an excellent choice, but if you want that super clean look and anti-static property to repel dust may I suggest Pledge furniture polish. I use it on all my electronics and the results are phenominal. Also if you get small scratches in the surface from cleaning your window or other clear plastics (I recommend using a micro-fiber cloth) you can get some Meguiar's clear plastic polish and a Mothers mini powerball from Napa or your favorite auto parts store. Pop the mini into a cordless drill, put some Meguiar's on the ball (careful when spinning up so it doesn't sling all over) and buff those scratches right out. It works great and is good for reclaiming scratched cds and dvds. Give it a try and you'll see.

Where did I learn the pledge trick? From the the Air Force. That's how they keep those fighter jet canopies so clear and clean and if it's good enough for them, it oughta be good enough for me. Happy Cleaning!



Thanks for the tip, because man that thing is like a static duster. I don't even have to clean my room anymore, all the dust sticks to that window.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hey everyone, I was checking out page 1 and I saw the how to clean the window tip, and Dawn dish soap is an excellent choice, but if you want that super clean look and anti-static property to repel dust may I suggest Pledge furniture polish. I use it on all my electronics and the results are phenominal. Also if you get small scratches in the surface from cleaning your window or other clear plastics (I recommend using a micro-fiber cloth) you can get some Meguiar's clear plastic polish and a Mothers mini powerball from Napa or your favorite auto parts store. Pop the mini into a cordless drill, put some Meguiar's on the ball (careful when spinning up so it doesn't sling all over) and buff those scratches right out. It works great and is good for reclaiming scratched cds and dvds. Give it a try and you'll see.

Where did I learn the pledge trick? From the the Air Force. That's how they keep those fighter jet canopies so clear and clean and if it's good enough for them, it oughta be good enough for me. Happy Cleaning!

The Dawn and water was me because plastic does not like windex or ammonia based cleaners but I swear, 6 years in the USAF.. 81-87 and three of those on the Flight line I never knew that you guys used Pledge on the canopies. I did find out that it wasn't a good Idea to not hit the ejection seat while in the hanger though.


----------



## kev_b

Wow 2 other past Air Force military members, I make 3, I'll just say I got out just after the Bicentennial year.


----------



## Rockr69

I wasn't in the Air Force, that was a cousin. He was a mechanic. He's the one who told me. I was trying to clean the plexi-glass window on a boat I had one year trying to get the yellow out of it and he told me to use pledge. I tried it and Damn! Most all of the yellow came out and it was so clear, I've been using it every since.

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Wow 2 other past Air Force military members, I make 3, I'll just say I got out just after the Bicentennial year.


So you were friends with dirt when it was young?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


So you were friends with dirt when it was young?










 Yeah, we go back a long way.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


So you were friends with dirt when it was young?










He had a Pet Dinosaur named Dino.....


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Yeah, we go back a long way.










My kids tell me I'm as old as dirt, but I tell them no, I'm as old as rocks and pebbles cuz I haven't had time to erode that far yet.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SneakyFox*


I'll try again. My new build.
Scout case


Nice Build Man.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
My kids tell me I'm as old as dirt, but I tell them no, I'm as old as rocks and pebbles cuz I haven't had time to erode that far yet.









That's pretty good. I'll have to remember that.
I had to re paint the mesh on my bezel black. The LED lighting from the fans were giving off a weird color with it painted blue. I also ordered a UV cathode. The blue is nice, but way too bright. I'm also going to try Xigis with the white LED's and orange blades. I'm thinking those should interact well with the uv light. SOMEBODY STOP ME!


----------



## SneakyFox

Thanks. Cable management took for ages. Next time I'll buy a modular PSU.

Cables in the upper right corner of the motherboard needs cleaning up. But I need some sleeving to get it better.


----------



## Hammerdin

"finished" today.


































Theres some clearance issues with the rear fan and the side panel, and im still waiting on my grill/filter. But im done for now.


----------



## Enigma8750

Looks all Hammerdin and ready to go. Great Build. I will add you to the roster. If that is not of your choosing then PM me and I will remove your name.

Otherwise. Welcome to the club.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SneakyFox*


I'll try again. My new build.
Scout case


Those pesky pcie cables are a pain to hide in this case, i like what you did with yours, Rep+ nice job!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*


"finished" today.

Theres some clearance issues with the rear fan and the side panel, and im still waiting on my grill/filter. But im done for now.


Very Nice! Just need to do some cable management and that will be one sweet lookin build! rep+


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Very Nice! Just need to do some cable management and that will be one sweet lookin build! rep+










I agree with EmoTep


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*


Theres some clearance issues with the rear fan and the side panel, and im still waiting on my grill/filter. But im done for now.


I ran into the same issue. I just have to loosen the bolts a little every time I take the side panel off. Not a major issue, but one I did not anticipate none the less. Nice job!


----------



## Therapy?

Love all those builds man... can't wait to put mine together and show it







Although I'm sad to find out that I can't buy electrofluorescemt wire or strips here in Dutchy land. Not anywhere







Would have been so cool to use but alas.

Anyways I only got my GPU, CPU, HDD and optical drive just now







hopefully the rest (most importantly my CASE) will come soon ^^


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Love all those builds man... can't wait to put mine together and show it







Although I'm sad to find out that I can't buy electrofluorescemt wire or strips here in Dutchy land. Not anywhere







Would have been so cool to use but alas.

Anyways I only got my GPU, CPU, HDD and optical drive just now







hopefully the rest (most importantly my CASE) will come soon ^^


Keep on truckin, and before you know it you can put your old cow out to pasture


----------



## dkev

Heres the interior of my case. Wanted to show you my dual shroud with the Slipstreams. There great fans and much quieter then the R4's. Draw back is that I lose some Delta T under load. 23c idle and 35c under load. Not horrable by any means just not quite as good as I had been getting. You have to make some trade offs when balancing noise vs cooling. It's livable. Cable management I give about a 7. Best I could do. I need to put a false floor in. That would make a world of diffrence.


----------



## xquisit

I just want to say thank you to Enigma for making this picture even more amazing than it was originally:


----------



## Rockr69

rfjunkie asked,

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


How well does that Zalman Cooler work? I have never tried anything of theres.


I dutifully replied with an example.Well heres one more example. I got my replacement HD3850 on tues and of course there was the whiny hairdryer noise I detest. So I asked the wife if I could use my old Zalman ZF-700 VGA cooler for the 3850. After messing with me by saying no (aren't wives great!), she gave the go ahead. I installed it using my trusty Dynex TIM and after several heat/cool cycles later while at idle using auto fan control, the fan stops and the card heats up to 41c then the fan kicks on and cools the card to 37c and then stops again.

Furmark reports max temp during a 60 minute torture run of only 71c and that's with the fan auto running at just over 60%. I don't know about you guys, but to me, that gave me a bruise on my chin from my jaw hitting the floor. But of course I attribute this ability to the superior cooling characteristics of the Scout.

ALL HAIL THE SCOUT!!!

How well does it work he asked. I'd say very well.

HAIL SCOUT!!! Ok I'm done being silly now


----------



## Hammerdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Heres the interior of my case. Wanted to show you my dual shroud with the Slipstreams. There great fans and much quieter then the R4's. Draw back is that I lose some Delta T under load. 23c idle and 35c under load. Not horrable by any means just not quite as good as I had been getting. You have to make some trade offs when balancing noise vs cooling. It's livable. Cable management I give about a 7. Best I could do. I need to put a false floor in. That would make a world of diffrence.

My haf932 setup had 7 R4's and 2 high speed panalfos and i could hear it from the other end of the house. I keep freaking out because this new setup is so quiet. I keep checking if my fans are spinning up lol







I think i could live with alot more noise so ill be going for some better fans, and ill probably cutout the honeycomb.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
best is cyberlink Power DVD 9, also works great on windows media center

Thanks for that info. I tried windows media center and it just kinda spit at me. The drive powered up an searched, then came back with a blank screen. Of course my system was kinda messed up back then. I'll try again.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Try one of these Bri..
I love me some Filehippo.com


http://filehippo.com/software/multimedia/

Wow, I had to make a new folder in my favorites for Blue Ray! I'll try out a bunch of different ones see which play the clearest.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I just want to say thank you to Enigma for making this picture even more amazing than it was originally:










You are Very Welcome X... I like that you like it.

Its nice to be nice to the nice. "Frank Burns"

Dkev. Why dont you just go and Put a vacuum cleaner motor on that radiator and see what kind of numbers you get.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You are Very Welcome X... I like that you like it.

Its nice to be nice to the nice. "Frank Burns"

Dkev. Why dont you just go and Put a vacuum cleaner motor on that radiator and see what kind of numbers you get.










LOL. It's only 2 fans. It just looks ferocious because of the shrouds. And it's very qwiet.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Wow 2 other past Air Force military members, I make 3, I'll just say I got out just after the Bicentennial year.

Kev, really you got out in 1776? Ha Ha, just kidding. I got out of guarding the east/ west German border, what, something like 1 1/2 years before it all came down and now there is no border.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Heres the interior of my case. Wanted to show you my dual shroud with the Slipstreams. There great fans and much quieter then the R4's. Draw back is that I lose some Delta T under load. 23c idle and 35c under load. Not horrable by any means just not quite as good as I had been getting. You have to make some trade offs when balancing noise vs cooling. It's livable. Cable management I give about a 7. Best I could do. I need to put a false floor in. That would make a world of diffrence.









Dang what are those, like 7" screws?? I gotta say you really made the most out of a MicroATX board!


----------



## seven9st surfer

Just got my GTX 280 installed with another power cord sleeved (check my sig for the build where I sleeved all visible cords). I'll post pics tomorrow probably. Since I've never seen a 280 in the Scout before, maybe someone else is curious too.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Dang what are those, like 7" screws?? I gotta say you really made the most out of a MicroATX board!


Umm try 4.


----------



## Hammerdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Umm try 4.










the longest 6-32 screw i could find was 2 1/2", whered you get a 4" ?


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*


the longest 6-32 screw i could find was 2 1/2", whered you get a 4" ?


Na, I miss read his post. These are actually 3" screws. I guess you could call them 6/32" x 3" machined all thread. There is no screw head. There rods basically. I have no idea where I got them. I always keep screws and stuff from old builds. My guess is they came from an old water cooling set up.


----------



## Hammerdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Na, I miss read his post. These are actually 3" screws. I guess you could call them 6/32" x 3" machined all thread. There is no screw head. There rods basically. I have no idea where I got them. I always keep screws and stuff from old builds. My guess is they came from an old water cooling set up.


ah, thats a good idea, with thumb nuts i wouldnt need a screw driver to open my side panel.

ill have to make a trip to the hardware store tomorrow.


----------



## Enigma8750

Oh... Here Comes the Rooster.









Scouts do it in Plain Sight


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Oh... Here Comes the Rooster.









Scouts do it in Plain Sight


I think Indestructible from Disturbed is more appropriate. But that's just me.

Another mission,
The powers have called me away.
Another time,
To carry the colors again.
My motivation,
An oath I've sworn to defend.
To win the honor,
Of coming back home again.
No explanation,
Will matter after we begin.
Another dark destroyer that's buried within,
My true vocation.
And now my unfortunate friend,
You will discover,
A war you're unable to win.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*


ah, thats a good idea, with thumb nuts i wouldnt need a screw driver to open my side panel.

ill have to make a trip to the hardware store tomorrow.


Lowe's or Home Depot should definitely have these in at least 3-4 inches. Look by the machine screws. Like he said, it's basically a machine screw without a head, just a threaded rod


----------



## Enigma8750

Surfer.. I can't help it, but it is funny to here you talking about threaded rods when your avatar is doing to Doggie Dance... I think I need a syke eval. LOL


----------



## BriSleep

Ok. I said I'd post a shot of the Black and Red mobo so here it is. Attachment 138314

I got ESata front and rear, 8 rear USB, 4 front, 2 LAN ports, but it will be wireless when finished, everything except firewire which I think should be banished along with floppy drives from modern computers.
Everything in this system is done except the wire management fan replacemnt and putting the dragon on the window.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok. I said I'd post a shot of the Black and Red mobo so here it is. Attachment 138314

Everything in this system is done except the wire management fan replacemnt and putting the dragon on the window.


Looks tight. Is that a green transparent HDD bay cover? Shoulda been red


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Looks tight. Is that a green transparent HDD bay cover? Shoulda been red










Yeah, that's courtesy of Kev_b. Thanks to him very much! It will be sprayed black like the case unless I find a way to make the painted dragon look better by making it some other color. Hmmmm.

I got my re-build back today from Digital Storm. It's running 4.008G's at a fine & cool 28 to 35c!







I put it under Prime 95's thumb for a few hours, all 8 cores + [email protected] + surfing the net and it didn't go above 57c!! Whoo hooo! Oh, the big problem, the impendening melt down of the VReg has been cured by the new case & they've made some changes in policy so a situation like mine doesn't happen again. They paid for almost half of my upgrades. Talk about sucking the posters off the wall, this thing pulls so much air, this corner gets cold.

The only things I don't like.... I can't see the liquid flowing in the L/C set up and they left the front fan with red LED's. Not sure if I want to cut them or replace the fan with Blue.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Bri.. Nice Digital Storm. Those are some nice tight Builds.
Hey I did a purple thing with your case picture.. I hope you approve. If not I will delete it from the here and put a picture of some girl or something.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here are some updates of what I did yesterday. I finally got my PSU back in. Can't wait to crank it up and see all the lights.


----------



## FRo57

I can't put everything in my computer together until around February Third, since I need to wait for my check next week to get the Graphics Card and PSU. But I did get my Cooler Master V8 in the mail yesterday and needed to check if it would get in the way of my memory or the heatsinks on the motherboard. Heres what it looked like when I rested the heatsink on the cpu cap. It's a DFI Lanparty UT X48-T3RS board, and Patriot Viper 2GB ram card.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FRo57*


I can't put everything in my computer together until around February Third, since I need to wait for my check next week to get the Graphics Card and PSU. But I did get my Cooler Master V8 in the mail yesterday and needed to check if it would get in the way of my memory or the heatsinks on the motherboard. Heres what it looked like when I rested the heatsink on the cpu cap. It's a DFI Lanparty UT X48-T3RS board, and Patriot Viper 2GB ram card.


I'm not sure if that's going to fit in your scout. The CPU socket looks to close to the top of the board and from that photo angle it looks like the V8 hangs over the edge of the board, which will surely interfere with your top fan. That is unless you take it out. Which is something I wouldn't do myself.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FRo57*


I can't put everything in my computer together until around February Third, since I need to wait for my check next week to get the Graphics Card and PSU. But I did get my Cooler Master V8 in the mail yesterday and needed to check if it would get in the way of my memory or the heatsinks on the motherboard. Heres what it looked like when I rested the heatsink on the cpu cap. It's a DFI Lanparty UT X48-T3RS board, and Patriot Viper 2GB ram card.


From the picture you posted it looks like it would fit, I would dry fit it first with the ram installed and see what happens. I know on my AMD boards the V-8 will hit the first ram slot, I don't know about intel boards though.


----------



## FRo57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


From the picture you posted it looks like it would fit, I would dry fit it first with the ram installed and see what happens. I know on my AMD boards the V-8 will hit the first ram slot, I don't know about intel boards though.


Yea, it's hard to tell from that picture how close it comes to the top of the board, but I don't remember it pushing the plastic that was holding the board any, So I'm pretty sure it will fit. If not I can always get a different heatsink.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hey Bri.. Nice Digital Storm. Those are some nice tight Builds.
Hey I did a purple thing with your case picture.. I hope you approve. If not I will delete it from the here and put a picture of some girl or something.










Yes, I love it, Mindy will especially like it because purple is her favorite color. This one is the one I'm building though, it's not from Digital Storm.

The DS rig is a HAF 932, I was going to join them and post then link to it for you guys. Unless you want me to post them here too?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by dKev: Ok, all I have left is to change out the R4's with Slipstreams when they come tomorrow. I went back to a single side panel fan because I wanted a better internal view. This mod is complete.












Nice Rig bud. Love the paint job as well as your Hardwear inside... 
Hat's off to you my friend... Very Nice.. Just Excellent....


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Hey guys, Finally put together my set-up last night and decided to do a little Overclocking. I only change bclk to 181, vdimm to 1.65, mem freq to 2:8 and multiplier to 21x running at 3.8ghz on my i7 920 D0 "for now". I owe a huge Thanks to imh073 for teaching me everything I need to know about Overclock. I'm new to overclocking and just a few days ago I did not even know what all these terms meant. Without imh073's help, I would still be lost and had no confident in trying to Overclock my Set-up. Thanks again to imh073 for All The Help!!! =)

Here are some pictures of my set-up: Happy to say the Thermalright Venomous X fits perfectly and clears my 6x2gb memory sticks!!!


----------



## kev_b

AmBiGuOuS, that's a beauty!!


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
AmBiGuOuS, that's a beauty!!









Thanks


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:

Originally Posted by Enigma8750: Here are some updates of what I did yesterday. I finally got my PSU back in. Can't wait to crank it up and see all the lights.










That's some beautiful work there commander...... Your a very eccentric man, Enigma..








Very nice, clean cut.....







Hat's off to you sir as well.....









AmBiGuOus, also very nice sir... Great work...









Think it's time to get my 'MOD' on...LOL Beautiful work guy's... WOW


----------



## photonmoo

@ AmBiGuOuS, Hammerdin, Rockr69, Xquisit, Uncle Enigma, SneakyFox & dkev well done on some awesome builds and mods...you're all doing the scout name proud









Hehe, you're all making me wanna mod mine more and more









I wish I could be on here more, but life is busy :S, but I see we're moving up faster and faster! 201 votes so far, almost 5000 posts....frikkin awesome!

I picked a GPU Waterblock (Dtek Fuzion) during the week for 20 bucks, so that's been the only addition to my scout lately. It runs nicely I must say.


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Nice Work Photonmoo!!! That GPU Waterblock Looks Cool!!!


----------



## xquisit

Photonmoo, you inspire to me do great things with my case!
I am loving the tubes glowing + that green really sets it off!!!

Great job, I'm loving the work you've done!


----------



## Rockr69

I appreciate the props photonmoo. Every time I see your name I think " Light Cow" LOL.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS*


Nice Work Photonmoo!!! That GPU Waterblock Looks Cool!!!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Photonmoo, you inspire to me do great things with my case!
I am loving the tubes glowing + that green really sets it off!!!

Great job, I'm loving the work you've done!


Fankoo's









Ironically green is my favourite colour and it was the main colour of my previous build, but I thought I'd stick with the scout's red and black theme...so I got demineralized water and a red uv dye bomb, which I'm going to replace the green coolant with...just I can't be bothered draining it all and doing it :S

It's a bit of a mission now to do internal work on the case with the Watercooling...I got coolant everywhere last night from draining and changing tubing.

I've been tossing up the idea of getting another crossfire board and running 2 video cards, but then again it's not necessary...and sadly my HAF which is the 'gaming rig' doesn't get used anymore...so it wouldn't justify me spending anymore unnecessary moola on not needed hardware. (my random rant







)

I'm probably going to opt for additional storage, but I'll need a SATA pci card thingie, so I want to get 2x 74-150gb Raptors which will be used in RAID / 60gb SSD on it's own and I would like another bigger storage drive, say 2x 1tb's... I've been on the lookout locally for drives, might get lucky and snap them up cheaply


----------



## BriSleep

Oh man, now I've heard it all. I posted the link to my pics on the HAF 932 owners club here and when I clicked it to post it said my message was 2 charachters too short.
Never been called short winded before! HA!








Here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8265825


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh man, now I've heard it all. I posted the link to my pics on the HAF 932 owners club here and when I clicked it to post it said my message was 2 charachters too short.
Never been called short winded before! HA!








Here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8265825


58c with that water set up? Wow. Man I love the color scheme. System looks amazing.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
58c with that water set up? Wow. Man I love the color scheme. System looks amazing.

Thanks dkev. It had better with what I made them put into it!








They even ran a bunch of benchmarks & sent me the programs in case I wanted to verify. Lets see, it was running Prime95 on all 8 cores and it maxed out at 61c! The Cpu volts are at 1.41V and a maximum at the Vreg of 93c, which is a hell of a lot better than the 109+ that I was getting in the Scout case. I'll love the look more once I replace the front red fan with blue.

The only thing I don't like is I can't see the water moving even though there's a front window for the reservoir and I just now got the blue LED in it working. Got any ideas anybody? Mindy says I should just get a temp readout and not worry about the flow since that's what's important. I only have one 5.25" slot for a temp readout though.

Ah, Furmark score of 125311 time 3,600,000ms 8X AA Res 1280X1024 54Fps Max and 35Avg. Wow, all 1600 shader cores full. Think what Nvidia is going to have to come out with to beat this!


----------



## Enigma8750

*RESURRECTED. It was the PSU. Can You Believe that it was my HX1000 Corsair PSU that went Bad. But Corsair did a Great Job with the RMA. They Sent me a Brand New One in the Box. It took two weeks for me to get it back but they did an excellent job.

Now some of my Final pictures of this Build.*























































*Size Comparison with Storm Scout.*


----------



## Rockr69

Enigma8750 said:


> *RESURRECTED. It was the PSU. Can You Believe that it was my HX1000 Corsair PSU that went Bad. But Corsair did a Great Job with the RMA. They Sent me a Brand New One in the Box. It took two weeks for me to get it back but they did an excellent job.
> 
> Congrats on your good fortune Commander!*


----------



## Lee79

Enigma I have a nice metal, Silver and black Xigmatek case badge 35mmx25mm that came with a case I brought you can have if you PM me your address. It has been stuck on but I got it off easy with no damage will look nice on the cooler. Will take a picture later when I find some batterys for cam.


----------



## Enigma8750

To all New Troops. Here is the Official CMSSC Badge for your Signature block. 
Wear your colors proudly.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]

CMSSC RULES


----------



## AyeYo

Hey, what do you guys recommend for a good top 140mm fan that's around the same noise level as the stock one but moves some more air?


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Hey, what do you guys recommend for a good top 140mm fan that's around the same noise level as the stock one but moves some more air?


These are what I use. They have one of the highest CFM ratings, there extremely quiet, and there inexpensive. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-037-_-Product


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
These are what I use. They have one of the highest CFM ratings, there extremely quiet, and there inexpensive.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-037-_-Product

Yea I was looking at those too, but I saw under the review for the orange blade one (same fan, only color difference) that quite a few people had failures when mounting them horizontally. Any comments on that?


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Yea I was looking at those too, but I saw under the review for the orange blade one (same fan, only color difference) that quite a few people had failures when mounting them horizontally. Any comments on that?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233031

I'm using the xigmatek 140mm with the orange blades, it looks awsome in the top , lights up the hole wonderfully


----------



## Enigma8750

I really like the Fan Addition. It is really bright and looks good on that Black.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*RESURRECTED. It was the PSU. Can You Believe that it was my HX1000 Corsair PSU that went Bad. But Corsair did a Great Job with the RMA. They Sent me a Brand New One in the Box. It took two weeks for me to get it back but they did an excellent job.
*
*
*
*
Wow i never heard of a corsair PSU failing but im glad the RMA went well. I really like these psu's. Your build has really come together well.







*


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Yea I was looking at those too, but I saw under the review for the orange blade one (same fan, only color difference) that quite a few people had failures when mounting them horizontally. Any comments on that?

I just got them so I couldn't say. But so far so good.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Yea I was looking at those too, but I saw under the review for the orange blade one (same fan, only color difference) that quite a few people had failures when mounting them horizontally. Any comments on that?

Sleeve bearings only like the vertical potition. They wear prematurely in any other potion. That why top case fans are usually ball bearing.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Sleeve bearings only like the vertical potition. They wear prematurely in any other potion. That why top case fans are usually ball bearing.


This comment Made Page one. I never knew this. REP UP Troop.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Sleeve bearings only like the vertical potition. They wear prematurely in any other potion. That why top case fans are usually ball bearing.

. . . . . EXCELLENT Information here ! ! !







I did NOT know for that...







....

. . . . . NOW, to think about's that information pertaining to any of the system's around here [with fan's in upper-top-case] with that "@#$#%" windin'/squealin' noise . . . .









...thnx for sharing that info, imh073p . . .









mr. Charles .









.


----------



## xquisit

Enigma your case looks wonderful, and I'm glad to see it finished!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233031

I'm using the xigmatek 140mm with the orange blades, it looks awsome in the top , lights up the hole wonderfully


















This fan is sexy, does it do a great job as an exhaust fan? I know the stock one isn't great that comes with the scout.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Sleeve bearings only like the vertical potition. They wear prematurely in any other potion. That why top case fans are usually ball bearing.

I wonder if the ball bearing fan is any different then the Barometric ball bearing on the new CM Excalibur fan, I'm still tempted to try one of these fans but somebody on another forum said they are noisy.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I wonder if the ball bearing fan is any different then the Barometric ball bearing on the new CM Excalibur fan, I'm still tempted to try one of these fans but somebody on another forum said they are noisy.

Ahem.







Ball bearings always make more noise than sleeves, that's about the only advantage of a sleeve. A sleeve is just a, well a sleeve around a shaft that is lubricated only by air, they burn out quick but can be really high speed and quiet if made right. Dual balls always last the longest because there's one track in the fan and one in the motor. Race bearings are really great for relieving friction but thier problems are, you have to re-pack (with grease) them at regular intervals, if you don't they lock up and blow. Sealed Race bearings will eventually sliver out bits of metal and it's a matter of time before that heats up the grease and they blow.

A Barometric ball bearing would move position as it heats up and expands, I would imagine that makes them more noisy. The best kind of bearing for fans are sealed fluid suspension. You'll find these in most modern furnaces and A/C units and some of the $20- fans that Kev-b posted recently, the ones with the really sweet lights.

This is what I learned from 3 years as a parts clerk in the Motor Pool. If you want the best, longest lasting, quietest, fastest fans you can get, alway buy sealed Fluid suspension. However, the longest most PC builds last is 3-5 years and something better comes along and we all fall in love







and upgrade. So, why not get cheaper and higher cfm or whatever suits our needs?
Oh not to mention, (but I'm going to anyway) when I first put a cpu cooler on it was a set of fins, next it was fins and a tiny fan, next it was a slot cooler (bigger longer fins and bigger fan), now it's a water pump, tubing and a set of two huge fans. So, things get tinier and hotter and our fans get bigger and faster. Oh, Race bearings are the most fun to play with by themselves. The Army is a boring life.
Steve Winwood sang, "come on and just flow with it baby".


----------



## BriSleep

Wanna discuss the next step in processor evolution? I mean beyond multi-core and 32nm dies? Carbon nanotubes.
Does anyone else wonder how we went 20,000 years with only minor inventions, then we got high tech and it jumps astounding amounts each year. Aliens, gamma rays or what?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Wanna discuss the next step in processor evolution? I mean beyond multi-core and 32nm dies? Carbon nanotubes.
Does anyone else wonder how we went 20,000 years with only minor inventions, then we got high tech and it jumps astounding amounts each year. Aliens, gamma rays or what?

Im thinkin aliens for sure. lol









Thanks for the props guys


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I wonder if the ball bearing fan is any different then the Barometric ball bearing on the new CM Excalibur fan, I'm still tempted to try one of these fans but somebody on another forum said they are noisy.

I have an Excalibur fan on my H50 now and at the speed the CPU fan is running it (1200rpm right now) it's pretty quiet. Quiet enough that I just stopped it and couldn't tell a difference over the noise of the rest of the stock fans on my 690 II. Before I hooked it up for the H50 I had it hooked up to a 7v source and it moved a surprising amount of air for the voltage.

I'm pleased with the fan. Wish it came in a 140mm though.

Steve


----------



## Therapy?

I've had sleeve bearing fans in my current PC for like 4 years now and they still work. Never cleaned them either









I'm going to use these CM Long Life fans on top and rear and we'll see how long they'll last







As long as they're quiet.









Two of these Enermax fans will be used as intake. I hope my experiment with adding white to red and black will pay off


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Enigma your case looks wonderful, and I'm glad to see it finished!

This fan is sexy, does it do a great job as an exhaust fan? I know the stock one isn't great that comes with the scout.

Yeah it does ok, it moves alot of air is is very quite, for me though it's being starved of air somewhat as the nh-d14 heatsink has about 5-7mm clearence.


----------



## goobergump

Wow after that first page I'm pretty sure my modem just blew up. Anyway awesome case guys and pics are looking good!


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Wow after that first page I'm pretty sure my modem just blew up. Anyway awesome case guys and pics are looking good!


Thanks


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Wow i never heard of a corsair PSU failing but im glad the RMA went well. I really like these psu's. Your build has really come together well.










I had one die on me, the RMA one almost died aswell, it was out for a day and then it ressurected, other from that it is the best PSU I've ever had.


----------



## xquisit

I'm going crazy!! I can't stop looking in my darn window, it's like I'm in love.... My monitor, I should be looking at my monitor!! Not my case and it's window.. showing my beautiful hardware!!!

This case for $40, was the best purchase I've made in a long time.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I'm going crazy!! I can't stop looking in my darn window, it's like I'm in love.... My monitor, I should be looking at my monitor!! Not my case and it's window.. showing my beautiful hardware!!!

This case for $40, was the best purchase I've made in a long time.


How did you score that deal!? Used or new?


----------



## AyeYo

What do you guys think about this for a top fan?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835119035

I kind of wanted to stick with a 140mm, seems like a waste to downsize.

What are the specs on the stock top fan? I see the specs for the front and rear on the first page, but nothing for the top fan...


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS*


Hey guys, Finally put together my set-up last night and decided to do a little Overclocking. I only change bclk to 181, vdimm to 1.65, mem freq to 2:8 and multiplier to 21x running at 3.8ghz on my i7 920 D0 "for now". I owe a huge Thanks to imh073 for teaching me everything I need to know about Overclock. I'm new to overclocking and just a few days ago I did not even know what all these terms meant. Without imh073's help, I would still be lost and had no confident in trying to Overclock my Set-up. Thanks again to imh073 for All The Help!!! =)

Here are some pictures of my set-up: Happy to say the Thermalright Venomous X fits perfectly and clears my 6x2gb memory sticks!!!













































































































So the most efficient way is to only use the bottom fan on the side panel? I have both fans on on the side panel, but it doesn't seem to cool enough.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


What do you guys think about this for a top fan?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835119035

I kind of wanted to stick with a 140mm, seems like a waste to downsize.

What are the specs on the stock top fan? I see the specs for the front and rear on the first page, but nothing for the top fan...


That fan IS a 120mm. And this one gets mixed ratings. I avoid 2000 RPM fans. Their too noisy. 1600rpm is a good balance.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fortesquieu* 
So the most efficient way is to only use the bottom fan on the side panel? I have both fans on on the side panel, but it doesn't seem to cool enough.

Probably because you don't have enough exhaust. I'm in the same boat. But I don't know what really can be done about it.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS* 
Hey guys, Finally put together my set-up last night and decided to do a little Overclocking. I only change bclk to 181, vdimm to 1.65, mem freq to 2:8 and multiplier to 21x running at 3.8ghz on my i7 920 D0 "for now". I owe a huge Thanks to imh073 for teaching me everything I need to know about Overclock. I'm new to overclocking and just a few days ago I did not even know what all these terms meant. Without imh073's help, I would still be lost and had no confident in trying to Overclock my Set-up. Thanks again to imh073 for All The Help!!! =)

Here are some pictures of my set-up: Happy to say the Thermalright Venomous X fits perfectly and clears my 6x2gb memory sticks!!!












































































































Haha Dang i never saw the pics, you got some serious airflow action, well done! I love the scythe fan up top, Win! Rep+


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]



Wear your Colors Proudly men


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Wanna discuss the next step in processor evolution? I mean beyond multi-core and 32nm dies? Carbon nanotubes.
Does anyone else wonder how we went 20,000 years with only minor inventions, then we got high tech and it jumps astounding amounts each year. Aliens, gamma rays or what?

Prophecy of David foretells that intelligence will skyrocket in the end times.

*Sorry to get all biblical.*

IF you want a worldly answer I would say that the invention of the radio and the Clock was the most influential inventions of all time. Both technologies have crafted the age of intelligence that we are in now. Single handedly. Thanks Nicola Tesla. Inventor of A/C current and transformers, remote control, sizemech devices, the laser, Radio. _(NOT MARCONI) which is popularly believed. The patent office had to give the patent officially to Tesla after Tesla took Marconi to court and won for stealing his idea._) and microwave and a few more things that took years to realize the practical applications for. It is a legend that the Former KGB broke into his apartment when he died and stole all his notes. I would love to know what they got.


----------



## Enigma8750

The General's pick of
Picture of the week is this fine shot









Picture taken by AmBiGuOuS


----------



## Enigma8750

The Generals Favorite Rig of the week
is imh073p's NitroScout










Beautiful Rig. imh073p. Rep up for the Award.




































Five Cool Points.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Hey, what do you guys recommend for a good top 140mm fan that's around the same noise level as the stock one but moves some more air?

The 140mm fan is manufactured by Yate Loon Electronics under model name D14BH12-LSSS. It is rated to run at 2800 RPM with a noise level of 48.5 dBA and 0.7A while operating at 12v. Run it at 7 VDC and you will drop your noise level down. This fan is specially made for the Corsair HX-1000 PSU.

But this one is a really nice Blow hole fan
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/75..._D14SM-12.html

These are some very good really thin 140 MM fans.
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/...ans-Page1.html

Medium thickness
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/...ans-Page1.html

This is one of my favorite fans for Speed/CFM/PRICE. But it is 120 and it can be painted if you spray it lightly Twice.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/24...l=g36c435s1104

Now on a side note I think that this cases biggest flaw is the distance between the blowhole and the CPU cooler. A lot of obstruction going on there.


----------



## AyeYo

^^I'll have to look into that. I want to get a front bay fan controller anyway.

How many of you guys have removed the inner grill over the top fan? Seems to be extremely restrictive. What did you use to remove it?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
^^I'll have to look into that. I want to get a front bay fan controller anyway.

How many of you guys have removed the inner grill over the top fan? Seems to be extremely restrictive. What did you use to remove it?

That is a really good Question.. You get front page for the best answer.


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
haha dang i never saw the pics, you got some serious airflow action, well done! I love the scythe fan up top, win! Rep+


Quote:


Originally Posted by *enigma8750* 

the general's pick of
picture of the week is this fine shot









picture taken by ambiguous


Thanks Guys!!!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

The Generals Favorite Rig of the week

is imh073p's NitroScout










Beautiful Rig. imh073p. Rep up for the Award.




































Five Cool Points.

I have to say I absolutely agree. I would not have made some of these choices and I definitely would have looked at the colors and thought "ick". That said though I would never have thought it would come out this way and I haven't seen a setup that you could buy from a single vendor that looks as good as this rig does. It looks more like a designer system than a special "home built" system.
Having said that, it comes to mind that I don't know of instances where a designer lives in thier best styled home but we use these systems we build by hand. Good work imho73p!


----------



## BrendonB

shoved in two 30cm green cathodes...


----------



## imh073p

Wow thanks for the kind words guys, Im proud of this thread and all the people who make it helpful. We have some impressive rigs in here lately. Scouts are stronger than ever


----------



## Enigma8750

brendonB... That rig look so cool with that wicked Green coming out the side. I likes. Congrats imho73p. the colors just pop. The yellows the little red and the dominant blues are really nice.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Prophecy of David foretells that intelligence will skyrocket in the end times.

*Sorry to get all biblical.*

IF you want a worldly answer I would say that the invention of the radio and the Clock was the most influential inventions of all time. Both technologies have crafted the age of intelligence that we are in now. Single handedly. Thanks Nicola Tesla. Inventor of A/C current and transformers, remote control, sizemech devices, the laser, Radio. _(NOT MARCONI) which is popularly believed. The patent office had to give the patent officially to Tesla after Tesla took Marconi to court and won for stealing his idea._) and microwave and a few more things that took years to realize the practical applications for. It is a legend that the Former KGB broke into his apartment when he died and stole all his notes. I would love to know what they got.











Don't be sorry to get all biblical chief. I think even for non believers the best selling and most widely distributed book in the world should be read by every scholar worth his salt. If for no other reason, to know what others are talking about. I also think the one you read should be as close to the original that you can personally understand. It's always been said and it's true "it looses something in the translation".

Now about tech, Mindy's dad (Barney) was an electrical engineer, worked for Motorola and was on more than a few teams that came up with groundbreaking patents. I agree that Tesla was instrumental in so much that has brought us to the point where I can write to my bud in New Zeland and in a few seconds I get an answer back. I have one of Tesla's books that I inherited when Barney passed away. The guy was just amazing, he lived electricity and it's a shame that a lot of what he came up with was not adopted. If he had his way the shell of our houses would be filled with current and it would zap through the air to the device we're using, when you need it, where you need it, not constrained by cords and outlets. 
I think so much was lost in so many wars. If the library in Alexandria hadn't burned we might have had a lot of this tech hundreds of years sooner. Too many things that were mis-understood were destroyed in many wars because they were "abominations" or "atrocities". Did you know that the Greeks actually had a working computer for ships that dated back something like 1000 years ago? They haven't quite figured it out (our scientists) becuase some of the parts were lost to rust but they now know it told the time -accurately- the date, the phases of the moon, the tide tables and a rough estimate of where the known planets would be. Can you imagine life if those inventors had the power of electricity? I'm sure we would have at least populated the moon by now, if not many other parts of space. I also know I would have never lost my foot to cancer.

I babble on but I'm just still constantly amazed and greatful at how fast things have changed in only my lifetime. I can't even begin to imagine what it's like for you folks that are younger on this board. All I can say is hold on to your hats because it's going to be a wild ride!

I also want to thank all of you because I've belonged to a lot of "boards" since '88 when I got my first computer, an 8Mhz, 1Mb Ram macintosh that I still have. This has by far been the most friendly, open hearted and helpful group I've know.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


^^I'll have to look into that. I want to get a front bay fan controller anyway.

How many of you guys have removed the inner grill over the top fan? Seems to be extremely restrictive. What did you use to remove it?


Gotta say I've looked and looked at it, wondered what good it does, shrugged and said "I'll wait till I upgrade the fan" to consider actually doing something about it. Now I'm going to have to take it apart tomorrow to see how it can come out without breaking the case.


----------



## imh073p

Woot Tesla was the man!


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow Bri.. That was a wonderful passage. Thanks for the Kudos and may we all be blessed in this coming year. Sorry about your foot. That has to be weird for you. but You have been such a wonderful help to our team and I really think a lot of you.

Good night men. And God Bless.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The 140mm fan is manufactured by Yate Loon Electronics under model name D14BH12-LSSS. It is rated to run at 2800 RPM with a noise level of 48.5 dBA and 0.7A while operating at 12v. Run it at 7 VDC and you will drop your noise level down. This fan is specially made for the Corsair HX-1000 PSU.

But this one is a really nice Blow hole fan
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/75..._D14SM-12.html

These are some very good really thin 140 MM fans.
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/...ans-Page1.html

Medium thickness
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/...ans-Page1.html

This is one of my favorite fans for Speed/CFM/PRICE. But it is 120 and it can be painted if you spray it lightly Twice.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/24...l=g36c435s1104

Now on a side note I think that this cases biggest flaw is the distance between the blowhole and the CPU cooler. A lot of obstruction going on there.


Enigma, I think you deserve a few badges and promotions yourself. Some Generals do give themselves awards you know. From you and Kev_b I now have a massive collection of fan links, so many it's going to be really hard to choose which one to upgrade Mindys case with. I've also seen a lot of posts about what exactly is the blowhole fan and what are it's specs but this is the first time I've seen it totally answered.
Thanks.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrendonB*


shoved in two 30cm green cathodes...


Nice, I've always liked green, our trailer is a seafoam green.
What about that blue LED? What is it on your board?
On mine it's yellow/green and it's a power light, on Mindy's (same board just newer and $30- more) it's red. We have power lights on the front of the case and it's easier to see them there. Do you see it when your cathodes are on? Had to get out my bi-ruler to check, so they're 12", the ones I have in my HAF case are the same length, blue and they wipe out the yellow lights but there's an annoying orange one next to the ram slots. Would it be safe to put a light coat of paint over it or would that cause too much heat backing up to the mobo?

Night all! I'm going to play Crysis Warhead for Games are the main reason why my computer cost so much. Played so long last night my fingers cramped.


----------



## K10

Sorry I hardly ever post here. I'm not on nearly as often as I used to be since I'm really trying hard this semester. The amount of help that can be obtained from this thread is more than adequate anyway, but I still enjoy helping out when I can. So it's not that I don't follow, it's just that I don't really have much time.

Sorry and thanks for understanding.

-K10


----------



## imh073p

Yes i have the same problem, im sure everyone understands K10.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Gotta say I've looked and looked at it, wondered what good it does, shrugged and said "I'll wait till I upgrade the fan" to consider actually doing something about it. Now I'm going to have to take it apart tomorrow to see how it can come out without breaking the case.

I'll take a look at mine tomorrow too.

I asked because one of the pictures posted within the last couple pages had the grill removed (looked to be cut out). I've been searching for a 140mm fan with better airflow, but the stock fan is rated at 60cfm, which should be decent. So rather than bother with trying to get a high pressure fan and putting it under that same restrictive grill, I'd like to just take the stupid grill out. I don't see the point of having a grill under a grill anyway - it's amazing that fan can push any air through that maze.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I wonder if the ball bearing fan is any different then the Barometric ball bearing on the new CM Excalibur fan, I'm still tempted to try one of these fans but somebody on another forum said they are noisy.


This is the thing. You always have to sacrifice noise for air Force CFM. the more turbulence that a fan generates the more noise its gonna make. I think that apples to apples. If your looking for cooling power then that fan is right.
I just wonder if those openings around the housing are suckers or blowers. If they suck in air then that would be a perfect app. for this case since there is a space issue with it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


I'll take a look at mine tomorrow too.

I asked because one of the pictures posted within the last couple pages had the grill removed (looked to be cut out). I've been searching for a 140mm fan with better airflow, but the stock fan is rated at 60cfm, which should be decent. So rather than bother with trying to get a high pressure fan and putting it under that same restrictive grill, I'd like to just take the stupid grill out. I don't see the point of having a grill under a grill anyway - it's amazing that fan can push any air through that maze.


I have to say this... Except for the *Excalibur* I believe that the CFM on the Cooler master fans are intentionally over-rated. I do like my CM fans but I don't believe that the top fan is producing that velocity with that noise level.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have to say this... Except for the *Excalibur* I believe that the CFM on the Cooler master fans are intentionally over-rated. I do like my CM fans but I don't believe that the top fan is producing that velocity with that noise level.


CM rates there dba's at 7volts. A lot of companies do this. I think it's a little underhanded since they do not say that it's at 7 volts. Pretty misleading.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Sorry I hardly ever post here. I'm not on nearly as often as I used to be since I'm really trying hard this semester. The amount of help that can be obtained from this thread is more than adequate anyway, but I still enjoy helping out when I can. So it's not that I don't follow, it's just that I don't really have much time.

Sorry and thanks for understanding.

-K10


Education should always come first. Good luck this semester.


----------



## UB748

Hello Everyone! I haven't posted in years but I'm building a new machine so here I am.







I see you have a fantastic thread here on the Cooler Master Storm Scout and this will be my bible over the next few days. I thought I would start by possibly lending a hand myself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


^^I'll have to look into that. I want to get a front bay fan controller anyway.

How many of you guys have removed the inner grill over the top fan? Seems to be extremely restrictive. What did you use to remove it?


AyeYo, I have already cut out the top and front fan grills on the case. (it's the only thing I've done so far) In order to do this I used my trusty dremel and a little trick I learned from mnpctech.com. Here is a link to the YouTube video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iMiH...ayer_embedded#

Basically I did both by hand and it turned out quite well. I also suggest anyone cutting metal with the dremel try using the EZ Lock Mandrel and wheels. They are hands down light years better than the standard cutoff wheels, they won't break and last way way longer. Here is a link for this item:

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-EZ406-C...4523444&sr=8-1

Here are a couple of pics showing the holes:



















And just for fun, if your ever wondering what you could possibly use that Martini glass for when your not getting hammered....










Ok, gotta get back to work. Cutting a new side window today!

Lates, UB


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UB748*


Hello Everyone! I haven't posted in years but I'm building a new machine so here I am.







I see you have a fantastic thread here on the Cooler Master Storm Scout and this will be my bible over the next few days. I thought I would start by possibly lending a hand myself.

AyeYo, I have already cut out the top and front fan grills on the case. (it's the only thing I've done so far) In order to do this I used my trusty dremel and a little trick I learned from mnpctech.com. Here is a link to the YouTube video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iMiH...ayer_embedded#

Basically I did both by hand and it turned out quite well. I also suggest anyone cutting metal with the dremel try using the EZ Lock Mandrel and wheels. They are hands down light years better than the standard cutoff wheels, they won't break and last way way longer. Here is a link for this item:

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-EZ406-C...4523444&sr=8-1

Here are a couple of pics showing the holes:



















And just for fun, if your ever wondering what you could possibly use that Martini glass for when your not getting hammered....










Ok, gotta get back to work. Cutting a new side window today!

Lates, UB


Some nice holes there dude, makes the airflow much stronger.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UB748* 
Hello Everyone! I haven't posted in years but I'm building a new machine so here I am.







I see you have a fantastic thread here on the Cooler Master Storm Scout and this will be my bible over the next few days. I thought I would start by possibly lending a hand myself.

AyeYo, I have already cut out the top and front fan grills on the case. (it's the only thing I've done so far) In order to do this I used my trusty dremel and a little trick I learned from mnpctech.com. Here is a link to the YouTube video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iMiH...ayer_embedded#

Basically I did both by hand and it turned out quite well. I also suggest anyone cutting metal with the dremel try using the EZ Lock Mandrel and wheels. They are hands down light years better than the standard cutoff wheels, they won't break and last way way longer. Here is a link for this item:

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-EZ406-C...4523444&sr=8-1

Here are a couple of pics showing the holes:



















And just for fun, if your ever wondering what you could possibly use that Martini glass for when your not getting hammered....










Ok, gotta get back to work. Cutting a new side window today!

Lates, UB

Very nice! I'm about to buy a hole saw set so i can do this. I cant wait to see your rig once its done. Cheers and rep+


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Very nice! I'm about to buy a hole saw set so i can do this. I cant wait to see your rig once its done. Cheers and rep+









I do not recommend using a whole saw when cutting out the steel mesh. Once the teeth of the saw hits the little holes the saw wants to grab and bind. I mean you can do it, it is just very difficult and you risk bending the metal. For this I recommend a Dremel. It will cut though the mesh very quickly.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


I do not recommend using a whole saw when cutting out the steel mesh. Once the teeth of the saw hits the little holes the saw wants to grab and bind. I mean you can do it, it is just very difficult and you risk bending the metal. For this I recommend a Dremel. It will cut though the mesh very quickly.


Ya you are probably right. I have a drill press with room under it for case clearance pretty much like bill owens setup from mnpctech. Just missin the hole saw kit. Clamp it all down with vice clamps. I'm a machinist/welder so i tend to complicate the process lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

I still would go the slow dremmel way. You can tear that metal into shreads if you use the wrong tool. You will cut it that way that there is no doubt. But it will look like SHxx After your done and you will wish you would have used the dremmel.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I do not recommend using a whole saw when cutting out the steel mesh. Once the teeth of the saw hits the little holes the saw wants to grab and bind. I mean you can do it, it is just very difficult and you risk bending the metal. For this I recommend a Dremel. It will cut though the mesh very quickly.

I'd recommend dikes


----------



## Enigma8750

*These Dikes or better known and Side Cutters.*


----------



## Rockr69

One of our troops used a hole saw and an old fan body as a guide to keep the saw from jumping around. I just can't remember who it was.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
One of our troops used a hole saw and an old fan body as a guide to keep the saw from jumping around. I just can't remember who it was.

ME! just don't use a lot of pressure on the drill and it works great!


----------



## Enigma8750

:lac hen:


----------



## Rockr69

Yes it was you kev_b. Pages 133 and 134.

Man do those holes look good!


----------



## PathogenX

Hey guys
I need your opinion on something.

I am thinking of replacing my stock fans.
Now I really like the RED LED's but I am thinking of getting some white Led fans

Thinking of getting
2X
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233035
one for intake (front)
one for exhaust (back)

and

1X
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233037
For exhaust (back)

Does anyone know where I can save on shipping though
the shipping really is painful.

Any other fan recommendations?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


How did you score that deal!? Used or new?


I got it brand new, of course. It was a deal going on Cyber Monday!

Thanks to NewEgg I saved $200+ when building my budget gaming rig


----------



## dkev

*Mac can bite me, I'm a PC!.*


----------



## xquisit

Are the orange fan blades UV reflective, if so that would make me sad I went with my R4s!

I do need a 140mm exhaust fan to replace the stock one, so I could sitll find room for it.


----------



## dkev

They probably would be but the white LED's over power the UV lamp.


----------



## Rockr69

Very nice indeed dkev!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yes it was you kev_b. Pages 133 and 134.

Man do those holes look good!


Ya they do and the uchannel adds that final touch









Check out the vid on mnpctech that bill did on how he does holes with the drill press. He also has a vid on doing holes with a dremel.


----------



## BrendonB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Nice, I've always liked green, our trailer is a seafoam green.
What about that blue LED? What is it on your board?
On mine it's yellow/green and it's a power light, on Mindy's (same board just newer and $30- more) it's red. We have power lights on the front of the case and it's easier to see them there. Do you see it when your cathodes are on? Had to get out my bi-ruler to check, so they're 12", the ones I have in my HAF case are the same length, blue and they wipe out the yellow lights but there's an annoying orange one next to the ram slots. Would it be safe to put a light coat of paint over it or would that cause too much heat backing up to the mobo?

Night all! I'm going to play Crysis Warhead for Games are the main reason why my computer cost so much. Played so long last night my fingers cramped.


My MOBO can turn off all the LEDs via the touch sensitive buttons on the board. I'm not quite sure on painting it,try putting something opaque over the led, somthing like gum









the cathode at the bottom doesn't rest completely on the bottom, and it sticks out (Where the HDD cage is) 
but at least I can close the window


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


ME! just don't use a lot of pressure on the drill and it works great!


You can drill through steel with a whole saw all day. Thats not the problem. Its using one to drill though the steel mesh. Side cutters work well but dont cut as pretty.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Nice, I've always liked green, our trailer is a seafoam green.
What about that blue LED? What is it on your board?
On mine it's yellow/green and it's a power light, on Mindy's (same board just newer and $30- more) it's red. We have power lights on the front of the case and it's easier to see them there. Do you see it when your cathodes are on? Had to get out my bi-ruler to check, so they're 12", the ones I have in my HAF case are the same length, blue and they wipe out the yellow lights but there's an annoying orange one next to the ram slots. Would it be safe to put a light coat of paint over it or would that cause too much heat backing up to the mobo?

Night all! I'm going to play Crysis Warhead for Games are the main reason why my computer cost so much. Played so long last night my fingers cramped.


BriSleep, check your BIOS. I know in my motherboard's there is an option to turn off the LEDs in the power management menu.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


They probably would be but the white LED's over power the UV lamp.



I donâ€™t know about that, dkev, my cut outs came out nice and clean and centered.


----------



## xquisit

Is there some sort of mod guide I can refer to, because I would love to start a UV theme in my Scout?

What I had in mind... purchasing xiggy orage fans /w white leds, and also keeping my R4s (RED LEDs)...

I want to paint the fan blades on my R4s fluorescent orange/red, and replace two of the LEDs with UV lights. Same with the white LEDs on the xiggy fan, but I would replace all four with UV lights.

This way I can start to mod my H50, and paint my motherboard NB heatsink with UV reflective material


----------



## Enigma8750

*I absolutely love this Picture*


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I donâ€™t know about that, dkev, my cut outs came out nice and clean and centered.










Well your a lot better at that then I am then. Nice job!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Well your a lot better at that then I am then. Nice job!

One learns by ones mistakes, better known as learning the hard way.


----------



## imh073p

Ya i have done it a few times myself and didnt really have a problem, i think the key is going slow with even pressure. Having a drill press really helps too. I used to use tin snips back in the day and always felt so ghetto afterwards lol. But hey everyone has their own methods.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Okay so if the Case is a little over 7 inches wide then that is the same size as 180mm.
Silverstone has a 180x180 case fan for 22.99 at new egg. Its the same one that I put in my Stacker. I wonder if we could get one of those in the Scout Case?*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835220037

*Guys what is your input on this? Can it be done? IF so, it would take care of the problem with the cpu cooler getting in front of the blowhole fan completely.










This is a thought. So give it some thought and see what we come up with.

The output on this fan is 100CFM @ 18.6 DbA*


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Okay so if the Case is a little over 7 inches wide then that is the same size as 180mm.
Silverstone has a 180x180 case fan for 22.99 at new egg. Its the same one that I put in my Stacker. I wonder if we could get one of those in the Scout Case?*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835220037

*Guys what is your input on this? Can it be done? IF so, it would take care of the problem with the cpu cooler getting in front of the blowhole fan completely.










This is a thought. So give it some thought and see what we come up with.*


I guess I'm confused as to what you want to do with it. Intake or exhaust? On the window or cut a blow hole on the case?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Okay so if the Case is a little over 7 inches wide then that is the same size as 180mm.
Silverstone has a 180x180 case fan for 22.99 at new egg. Its the same one that I put in my Stacker. I wonder if we could get one of those in the Scout Case?*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835220037

*Guys what is your input on this? Can it be done? IF so, it would take care of the problem with the cpu cooler getting in front of the blowhole fan completely.










This is a thought. So give it some thought and see what we come up with.*


 They even make a nice dust filter for it, i was thinking about making a new window with this in it. Maybe it would fit in the top with some modding. That is an awesome idea if you have the room.


----------



## Enigma8750

I was thinking as a blow hole but orient the mod closer to the back of the case. I wasn't thinking as a window mod but that may be an even better solution because of the 100 CFM airflow would push air all the heat out of the system.


----------



## kev_b

You could mod the case in the front for this 180 fan but that seems like a waste being partly blocked by the HDD cage, you could mod the top to fit it but the plastic top top would have to be cut open and that would just destroy the case, I think the window is the only option that could work.


----------



## Enigma8750

I knew you would have the right answer Kev_b. You have already taken that case apart so many times you know it better than you know your wife.

Here is a practical appilcation picture of the fan in use. The one in front is a 120x120 the top is the 180x180


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I knew you would have the right answer Kev_b. You have already taken that case apart so many times you know it better than you know your wife.


I should know this case better than my wife because I don't have a wife.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


You could mod the case in the front for this 180 fan but that seems like a waste being partly blocked by the HDD cage, you could mod the top to fit it but the plastic top top would have to be cut open and that would just destroy the case, I think the window is the only option that could work.


The opening on the case top is 6 inches x 5 inches so you would not have too much blockage with the plastic on the top


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I should know this case better than my wife because I don't have a wife.











Okay. my bad..


----------



## The One6152

This is my first time seeing this topic and i have to say that the case is awesome.

I feel the need to just commend you on a phenomenal job done with organizing the posts and doing the ranks for the club, I really appreciate your time and effort put into making this thread.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The One6152*


This is my first time seeing this topic and i have to say that the case is awesome.

I feel the need to just commend you on a phenomenal job done with organizing the posts and doing the ranks for the club, I really appreciate your time and effort put into making this thread.






































Thanks CM Brother. Your Kudo is well recieved.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Is there some sort of mod guide I can refer to, because I would love to start a UV theme in my Scout?

What I had in mind... purchasing xiggy orage fans /w white leds, and also keeping my R4s (RED LEDs)...

I want to paint the fan blades on my R4s fluorescent orange/red, and replace two of the LEDs with UV lights. Same with the white LEDs on the xiggy fan, but I would replace all four with UV lights.

This way I can start to mod my H50, and paint my motherboard NB heatsink with UV reflective material










What I have noticed with UV is its never good by itself. It works better if you use one UV and a Blue Cold Cathode together in different areas. Like the UV on the floor of the Case and the Blue going down the back window side of the case. The blue will light up what the UV will not and the lighting effect is extraordinary.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by Photonmoo: @ AmBiGuOuS, Hammerdin, Rockr69, Xquisit, Uncle Enigma, SneakyFox & dkev well done on some awesome builds and mods...you're all doing the scout name proud

Hehe, you're all making me wanna mod mine more and more

I wish I could be on here more, but life is busy :S, but I see we're moving up faster and faster! 201 votes so far, almost 5000 posts....frikkin awesome!

I picked a GPU Waterblock (Dtek Fuzion) during the week for 20 bucks, so that's been the only addition to my scout lately. It runs nicely I must say


Nice work on the Rig....


----------



## AyeYo

So... uh... how do I remove this top panel without breaking it?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
So... uh... how do I remove this top panel without breaking it?

Remove front panel. disconnect all wiring that goes to the top panel. Remove optical drive and anything in the 5.25" bays. Remove two front screws of top panel (in the top corners behind front panel). Remove the top fan and the remaining two screws in the rear top of the top panel. Reaching in through the 5.25" bay gently pull some slack in the wiring. This may require some force, just use caution. When you have enough slack, start to pull up on the top panel. At first it will seem like it's still connected, but it is not. Firm and gentle force will cause it come away from the case. Snake out the wiring and voila! You have done it! Good Luck!


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


What I have noticed with UV is its never good by itself. It works better if you use one UV and a Blue Cold Cathode together in different areas. Like the UV on the floor of the Case and the Blue going down the back window side of the case. The blue will light up what the UV will not and the lighting effect is extraordinary.


Ya, I was a little disappointed that the UV tube wasn't brighter.


----------



## guannyeuc

Hey Dudes! I just got my Scout last night and built it! one problem i had was that my PSU CPU Power wire was too short! :'( Does anyone know what i can do to improve this? I have a HD4870 in the way so it sort of has to go on top of it which loses some length on the way... The wire is plugged in right now but very tightly and I would like to wire it around my GPU or even behind the mobo into the back panel cause it looks weird right now... all the wires are hidden except for that one =/ haha.

Anyways, if there's no way going around this... can someone tell me what PSU is good for about $50-$60 canadian... I'm situated in Toronto, Ontario btw... I have been checking out some real sweet deals on OCZ550FTY and OCZ700MXSP lately... both really nice PSU's but I read somewhere that... the OCZ550FTY has the same problem =( help please! Thanks!

PS. Please keep in mind I don't plan on spending anymore than $80 tax and shipping included on a new PSU =/ And I don't even need the amount of power the ones I've mentioned supply...

Computer:
Cooler Master Storm Scout
Asus P5QL Motherboard
Kingston 2GB DDR2 RAM
Seagate 1TB + Western Digital 320GB
XFX Radeon HD4870 1GB
Cooler Master R4 Fan (Red on Side Panel)
Enermax NoiseTaker II 485W Power Supply

Please Help! Thanks!


----------



## guannyeuc

Oh and out of those two... just for my own reference... which do you guys think is better?

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16817341022

*OR*

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...6&promoid=1084
(Direct Canada has it 78.95 before $30 MIR... just that picture and info wise... NCIX is clearer... Newegg's info is nice too but product is way more expensive even WITH free shipping =.=)


----------



## dledmo

I just finished my first build, and there is a molex connector on the left side of the case right about where the wires pass through. I couldn't figure what it was for or how to run a wire to it easily so I left it unplugged. Waiting for a friend to drop by Win 7 so I have only fired up the system briefly.


----------



## UB748

I thought I had everything but now I'm not so sure. I have a couple of questions that I'm hoping someone might have some advice with. First of all I'm sticking with the red and black theme and I really want a red led fan in the top slot but cannot find a ball bearing version. Has anyone come across one that might work? If I can't find one I'm just going to use the 140 that came with the case and hope it lasts.

My second question is this, I'm using the R4 120's around the case, 2 in front and one in back. They really don't give off that much glow and I'm concerned I won't have enough illumination inside the case. I've decided I might add one or two Logisys 9 LED strips but here's the kicker, I'd like to wire them both to the button on the front that was used to turn off the lighting with the original fans. Since this cable uses a 2pin for connections is this possible or will I need another switch? I don't mind cutting metal but I'm not real keen on wiring things.

Here is the exact item I'm thinking about:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/81...l?tl=g6c77s126

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
UB


----------



## kev_b

The ENERMAX Apollish fans I put in my case are great fans, they have a switch to turn off the LED's, decent airflow and not to loud, they also have a thermal control wire to control fan speed but a simple mod to bypass this by cutting the end off and twisting the wires together (thats what I did), the best part of this fan is the LED's, they are super bright! They also come in red, blue and green.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
The ENERMAX Apollish fans I put in my case are great fans, they have a switch to turn off the LED's, decent airflow and not to loud, they also have a thermal control wire to control fan speed but a simple mod to bypass this by cutting the end off and twisting the wires together (thats what I did), the best part of this fan is the LED's, they are super bright! They also come in red, blue and green.

Yup, what he said lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dledmo* 
I just finished my first build, and there is a molex connector on the left side of the case right about where the wires pass through. I couldn't figure what it was for or how to run a wire to it easily so I left it unplugged. Waiting for a friend to drop by Win 7 so I have only fired up the system briefly.

That's either your rear fan power or your led power. Depends on the color of the wires. If they're red an black=led. If they're yellow and black=fan.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guannyeuc* 
Hey Dudes! I just got my Scout last night and built it! one problem i had was that my PSU CPU Power wire was too short! :'( Does anyone know what i can do to improve this? I have a HD4870 in the way so it sort of has to go on top of it which loses some length on the way... The wire is plugged in right now but very tightly and I would like to wire it around my GPU or even behind the mobo into the back panel cause it looks weird right now... all the wires are hidden except for that one =/ haha.

Anyways, if there's no way going around this... can someone tell me what PSU is good for about $50-$60 canadian... I'm situated in Toronto, Ontario btw... I have been checking out some real sweet deals on OCZ550FTY and OCZ700MXSP lately... both really nice PSU's but I read somewhere that... the OCZ550FTY has the same problem =( help please! Thanks!

PS. Please keep in mind I don't plan on spending anymore than $80 tax and shipping included on a new PSU =/ And I don't even need the amount of power the ones I've mentioned supply...

Computer:
Cooler Master Storm Scout
Asus P5QL Motherboard
Kingston 2GB DDR2 RAM
Seagate 1TB + Western Digital 320GB
XFX Radeon HD4870 1GB
Cooler Master R4 Fan (Red on Side Panel)
Enermax NoiseTaker II 485W Power Supply

Please Help! Thanks!

Buy an extender then run it behind the mobo. I assume your talking about the 8 pin connector or what ever that goes in the uper corner of your mobo?


----------



## guannyeuc

Is that what you did with your Fatal1ty? or is the 4-pin CPU Power wire long enough? :S


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guannyeuc* 
Is that what you did with your Fatal1ty? or is the 4-pin CPU Power wire long enough? :S

Ya I ran an extender. 6" is plenty.


----------



## dledmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That's either your rear fan power or your led power. Depends on the color of the wires. If they're red an black=led. If they're yellow and black=fan.

It was the rear fan, got it fixed. Thanks for the help, repped.


----------



## Therapy?

uh oh... you think I need an extender as well? I bought a Corsair HX650


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2514


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
uh oh... you think I need an extender as well? I bought a Corsair HX650

The HX psu are plenty long enough for the scout.


----------



## dkev

Off topic, had to check out this site on my new blackberry. Veiwing it on this isn't easy.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Off topic, had to check out this site on my new blackberry. Veiwing it on this isn't easy.

dkev, you need one of those new apple i-tampon


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
dkev, you need one of those new apple i-tampon









LOL. I'm on a beginner Blackberry. It even has training wheels.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2514









$8? Dude you need to shop around. I know it's sleeved , but it runs behind the mobo tray, nobody is going to see it.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-006-_-Product


----------



## Enigma8750

As a Celebration for our Up Coming 500th. Page.
General Enigma Brings you some entertainment.
Listen to this Girl NAIL this Song.!!


YouTube- Rooster (Alice In Chains Cover)















YouTube- Rush "Tom Sawyer" - Drum Cover















YouTube- Andy McKee - Guitar - Drifting - www.candyrat.com















YouTube- guitar















YouTube- Bark at the Moon (ozzy cover) -TonySatrino ft. IronMaidenQc















YouTube- ãƒ¡ã‚¿ãƒ«å¸ƒæ•™æ´»å‹•ã¨ã-ã¦Mr. Crowleyã®ã‚®ã‚¿ãƒ¼ã‚'å¼¾ã„ã¦ã¿ãŸ















YouTube- ãƒ¡ã‚¿ãƒ«å¸ƒæ•™æ´»å‹•ã¨ã-ã¦Fool for Your Lovingã®ã‚®ã‚¿ãƒ¼ã‚'å¼¾ã„ã¦ã¿ãŸ





















YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.










YouTube- John Mayer - S.O.S. Cover (Message in a Bottle)






YouTube- Scorpions - Still Loving You














I Hope you liked the Show. But now its time to Go.
Still lovin You all. Thanks for making this such a wonderful
Thread.


----------



## Butmuncher

wowsers, it feels like it was 400 a few days ago, respect every1, theres some awsome cases and mod ideas in these pages, and thanks enigma for startin the thread, we love you!

Who's going tobe the lucky man.


----------



## Enigma8750

You Are... You are the First Post on Page 500......... Rep UP.


----------



## mr-Charles

....YES, page 500 BUT>>>>.....according to the # in my upper right corner, it is stating like 6 to 8 more to go for 5000 posting's in this thread ! ! ! ..







....is that correct or am i seeing this wrong???









mr. Charles .









.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You Are... You are the First Post on Page 500......... Rep UP.

Lol i was on page 499 when i posted so edited saying who was gonna be the lucky man, wierd, all along it was me , doh


----------



## Enigma8750

You guys please look at the bottom of 499. I spent a lot of time for you guys to enjoy.

So I hope you like it.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You guys please look at the bottom of 499. I spent a lot of time for you guys to enjoy.

So I hope you like it.

Allready have, and thanks


----------



## mr-Charles

...YES, indeed thank's Enigma..........scary tho, makes it seem like This threads is about's to close . . . . .







..............







......BUT we all know Better.........

mr. Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

....let's see.......it's after midnight for here [PST] and look's like this thread didn't make the 5000 posting's yet, huh? ! ? ! ?









mr. Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . so, WHAT happen's after the 5000 mark hit of posting's????









mr. Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

.....ooooOk, i'll do it to find out . . . .








.............TADA.........







......







.....

........page 500 & posting's # 5000 . . . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. Charles*


.....ooooOk, i'll do it to find out . . . .








.............TADA.........







......







.....

........page 500 & posting's # 5000 . . . . .









mr. Charles .









.


the world exploded


----------



## imh073p

Im all about hot little oriental girls playing guitar in skirts, win.


----------



## Therapy?

I'm jealous of those skirts







I wanna learn to play guitar like them! lol


----------



## xquisit

Not sure if you guys know but I'm an eMCee, and I would love to make our club better than any case club out here on OCN by making us a rap song. I just need someone to make me a beat, or I could use one I like..but that isn't any fun! I want this to be a team project.

Keep in mind I've never written any bars before, and that pretty much means I haven't written any songs. I freestyle top of the dome, and that means I just make it up along the way.

So what would you guys like, a freestyle to test my skills.. Or should I try to write a song for once?

Up to you guys!!! Or we could set up a rap battle and record it on ventrilo. Like xquisit (Storm Scout) Vs name goes here (Another case owners)


----------



## Therapy?

Oh god no, please! No rap songs! I hate hate hate rap! Nothing personal but I really do. I think it would seriously harm our rep


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Oh god no, please! No rap songs! I hate hate hate rap! Nothing personal but I really do. I think it would seriously harm our rep










I think it would be funny if I rap battled someone from another club!


----------



## mr-Charles

....







...RAP "cough" music ? ! ? ! ! !







.............







..........







...... ......







..........







...........







......that's it . . . . .









mr-Charles . ooooOk, i'm done4now.......l8r's . . . .









.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. Charles*


....







...RAP "cough" music ? ! ? ! ! !







.............







..........







...... ......







..........







...........







......that's it . . . . .









mr. Charles . ooooOk, i'm done4now.......l8r's . . . .









.


See you scouts in the BFBC2 Beta tomorrow









I will be catching some ZzZZs myself! L8


----------



## kev_b

Seems like only yesterday this thread got started.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Anyone checking the Thread over the last two pages know that we are happy of the success that the CMSSC has been graciously given. Thank God for the Fellowship that he has given us and the friendships that have been forged. This is not the end but a New beginning and its true that there will be a better case that will come out one day or a new build that takes us astray but we will always be Scouts. Not because of a case, but because of the wonderful people who own them. God bless you all and your families.

Okay now for some comments on the last two pages.

I laughed so hard about Bradey's comment on What would happen when we reached 5000. Well did we. The picture said it all though. That was a cool comment.

Charlie. You Pushing the envelope and going for the 5000 was really funny.

Butmuncher. You were so surprised that you were the first on page 500 it made me laugh.

And imho73p saying something about the Girl in the skirt playing the Guitar.
I knew you guys would have mixed feelings on that. Man. because as a ex-rock guitar player I never was able to achieve the grace and form that that Japanese girl or whoever that is that is playing... they are XXX Awesome. And the skirt and the leggings are truly eye candy.

XXXQusit. I think that the Rap song Colors is so cool. "I am a Nightmare walkin" Any rap song that was done by Will Smith, I like. or "Tennessee" by Arrested Development. Its very nice that you want to do a rap for us and I understand where you are coming from but if you really want to hit the spot you might want to do something like AeroSmith did. That Rock Rap on "Walk this Way"

Thank you all.*


----------



## Rockr69

Thank you, thank you, thank you General. Three things I absolutely love, beautiful black women, beautiful black women who love rock and beautiful black women who love my vocal hero. I miss Layne, rest in peace my rock brother. And now I officially love you Enigma, you truly are an enigma. Rock on my brother, rock on.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Seems like only yesterday this thread got started.










I know and I am proud of you being the the 3 figures now.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Thank you, thank you, thank you General. Three things I absolutely love, beautiful black women, beautiful black women who love rock and beautiful black women who love my vocal hero. I miss Layne, rest in peace my rock brother. And now I officially love you Enigma, you truly are an enigma. Rock on my brother, rock on.


I saw that at first and said... Naaa. She's gonna ruin that song. But she NAILED it . I mean NAILED IT. I could listen to her version just as well as the UNplugged version. And I LOVE YOU Back Rocker.


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Oh god no, please! No rap songs! I hate hate hate rap! Nothing personal but I really do. I think it would seriously harm our rep










I would like to know how rap is going to harm your rep? Two if he said a heavy metal song I bet that you wouldn't be saying that it would hurt the rep of the club.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Oh god no, please! No rap songs! I hate hate hate rap! Nothing personal but I really do. I think it would seriously harm our rep










I think the only thing that hurts our rep is statements like that. I'm not trying kick you in the nuts for saying it, though you're not an American, me being one I respect your right as a human being to say what you wish. However Xquisit is wanting to show his respect and appreciation to everyone in this club by attempting to create something out that respect and dare I say love for all in the club, so I say to Xquisit, just remember what Young MC said and bust a move!


----------



## Enigma8750

*And they say there is no God! Look at this beauty and try to believe that nosense.*


----------



## Rockr69

I don't have to look at that beauty to know, though she is quite beautiful. All I need to do to believe is to gaze upon the faces of my kids and then there is no doubt.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*And they say there is no God! Look at this beauty and try to believe that nosense.*










Who is this girl? She wants me, she's looking right at me!


----------



## Rockr69

I do have a quick tech question. Why are video cards getting so long? Is it cheaper to make the pcb that way? Why don't they start making them wider to accomodate the existing chassis designs. I'd eventually like to buy a super high end video card but I have no desire to have a case big enough to hold one, though I might one day mod the Scout to hold one, but I'd rather not. I love my Scout because it is so compact while still being somewhat large. Take the Corsair 800D for example. It's a giant and while that may be good for the extreme W/C enthusiast, for most of us a case that big is just overkill


----------



## Enigma8750

I think they are adding new curcuitry for power conservation and needed more real estate to pull it off


----------



## kev_b

My self I can care less how larger video cards gets, I will never spend more on a video card than the motherboard, I guess its a good thing I am not a gamer.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea my next one is a 5770.. and then another 5770 ..... and then another... Well you know what I mean.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yea my next one is a 5770.. and then another 5770 ..... and then another... Well you know what I mean.

I know what you mean, you have no self control and can't stop.


----------



## Enigma8750

*How did you Know.....*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Who is this girl? She wants me, she's looking right at me!









Yea. And she wants to have your baby.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I know what you mean, you have no self control and can't stop.










Me too. Is there a hotline I can call?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea my next one is a 5770.. and then another 5770 ..... and then another... Well you know what I mean.


The 5770 performs worse in some games with Trifire than it does with 2xfire, so you shouldn't buy 3 of them, if you want too spend that amount just get Xfire 5850


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. Deal then. two 5850s............./wait a minute $359.00 for a 5850 OUCH!!!!!!! I think Im going with the 5770


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay.. Deal then. two 5850s............./wait a minute $359.00 for a 5850 OUCH!!!!!!! I think Im going with the 5770

Exactly!!!


----------



## mangosta

kev_b, do you realize that you just bought the perfect motherboard for a 5970? now you can fit a 5970 in the scout, inspiring pictures..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mangosta* 
kev_b, do you realize that you just bought the perfect motherboard for a 5970? now you can fit a 5970 in the scout, inspiring pictures..

How so? Does the slot position allow the card to extend into the 5.25" bays?


----------



## Rockr69

Never mind. I just looked at the pics and I guess it does.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*How did you Know.....*

I'm all knowing!


----------



## Enigma8750

Lol


----------



## Bradey

hi,
does any one know of a program that will allow me to set the fan speed
my mobo has 5 fan headers
i would like to be able to set the speed according to the temp.
thanks


----------



## Enigma8750

Mine automatically are controlled by the bios. At least the cpu and the two bottom fans and the hard drive fan.


----------



## Enigma8750

http://downloads.guru3d.com/TweakVI-...load-1688.html

http://downloads.guru3d.com/CPUCooL-download-1597.html

http://downloads.guru3d.com/SpeedFan...nload-893.html

http://downloads.guru3d.com/HWMonito...load-1797.html


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
http://downloads.guru3d.com/TweakVI-...load-1688.html

http://downloads.guru3d.com/CPUCooL-download-1597.html

http://downloads.guru3d.com/SpeedFan...nload-893.html

http://downloads.guru3d.com/HWMonito...load-1797.html

thanks


----------



## flipd

Final revision of my rig, renamed to "Xynapse".























































Yeah baby, it is what you think it is.



















Happy 500 pages!


----------



## iloveemilia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flipd* 
Final revision of my rig, renamed to "Xynapse".























































Yeah baby, it is what you think it is.



















Happy 500 pages!

bro...ur saphire 5870 vapor can fit into ur cm storm scout without any mod???


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iloveemilia* 
bro...ur saphire 5870 vapor can fit into ur cm storm scout without any mod???

The vapor-x ones fit with no problems. The Batmobile coolers are too long.


----------



## flipd

No problems at all. I was afraid that the power connectors wouldn't line up with the optical bays, but it's perfect.


----------



## Hammerdin

Little update:

new side panel fans:








Tried to fit filter/grills to them, would have been really clean looking but the bottom wont clear my psu
















Switched to R4's and added a shroud








the hardware store i went to only had wing nuts, no thumb nuts.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
BriSleep, check your BIOS. I know in my motherboard's there is an option to turn off the LEDs in the power management menu.

Thanks gang, I checked in power management, peripheral setup, advanced bios settings. Nothing doing. Same thing with Mindy's board. I think the main reason is probably that Evga doesn't want you shutting off thier LED readout because it is the last thing you'll see if you fry the board.

When Digital Storm set my system up in the Scout and I'd fire it up so hot playing Crysis and the VREG topped out on what it could handle heat wise, everything shut down except that readout it was brightly lit and read 86! How apre po (sp?) that they used that number and listed it in the book as board error or power short circuit.









Just goes to show, if you want something right, do it yourself. They did fix a lot on warranty though, I got a free case, a cheap water cooling upgrade and some nice case lighting and 6 high cfm fans for only $160- over what I paid before. From my figuring it was close to $700- in upgrades. They got a satisfied customer and I got and awesome machine.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Ya, I was a little disappointed that the UV tube wasn't brighter.

I kinda wonder if this isn't on purpose because it's known that UV light causes cataracts. I found this out when my eye doctor said I had to get an expensive set of $140- magnetic sun shades that snap to my glasses because my cataracts are at stage 3. Stage 5 is when the insurance will pay them to install artificial lenses in my eyes.

I guess all them hippy years with the black light posters didn't help huh? Oh, also they don't need to be too bright to cause the glow effect. I have a round dual CCFL with blue 120mm fan. If anyones interested PM me.

If I'm breaking the rules again maybe Mr. Twisted Pair will pop up and chew me out huh?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


uh oh... you think I need an extender as well? I bought a Corsair HX650


I don't think so I have the Corsair HX650, the modular one. I poked it through the hole behind the PSU, then straight up then top rear of the mobo and after a bit of straightening it plugged right in. Of course with my mobo it was 2 of the 4 pin processor conncectors.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You guys please look at the bottom of 499. I spent a lot of time for you guys to enjoy.

So I hope you like it.


Man, it reminded me of when I saw "Monsters of Rock" in Germany. We stood through 8 hours of solid Rock in a "no seats" stadium. When the bands took a break at the 4 hour mark the mens room was no waiting but the ladies was around the block. Well, the ladies tapped on the door and sweetly asked if they could use our stalls. No problem we all agreed. I was young, I had no idea a chick could pee standing up!








*Anything for Rock!*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. Charles*


.....ooooOk, i'll do it to find out . . . .








.............TADA.........







......







.....

........page 500 & posting's # 5000 . . . . .









mr. Charles .









.


Awesome!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Oh god no, please! No rap songs! I hate hate hate rap! Nothing personal but I really do. I think it would seriously harm our rep










I agree, I hate rap too. With a few exceptions, #1 being the full cut of "Fresh Prince of Bel Air". Ok, #1......
Really, I'm pretty sure there was at least 1 more.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I think they are adding new curcuitry for power conservation and needed more real estate to pull it off


Power conservation, 1600 shader processors, lots more capacitors and if you haven't noticed the trend is going towards cards that can include HD Audio as well as connectors for HDMI and the upcoming "Display Port". Run all these things at once or connect 6 monitors like ATI did when they demo'ed the 5870 and things get super hot. If you stack a card or says layed it out face to face you're bound to hit a maximum heat dissipation zone where it would take major room to cool these things. Putting them on one long PCB with a high powered cooling duct helps out things quite a bit. Both my computer and Mindy's can run games on a 37" HD TV.

If you haven't heard one and have access to a 5870 through a friend or school or something, go into the CCC catalyst control center, check the box that says ATI Overdrive, click on the key icon, click enable manual fan control and slide that sucker to 100%. Then click *Apply*. Now you hear the sound of 1000 voices. No, that's the Moody Blues, uh, you hear the sound of what seems to be a Con-Air hair dryer.

Then there's, the longer you make a card, the closer it's intake air will be to the front where most of the cool air comes in on a conventional case. The HD 5970 is 12.5 inches. I think the Nvidia cards that will also have to pack in Physx on the board are going to be longer than the ATI's. That's why Corsair made the 800D a full 24".


----------



## COBSAD

Im a member XD


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay.. Deal then. two 5850s............./wait a minute $359.00 for a 5850 OUCH!!!!!!! I think Im going with the 5770


$359-? I think you got the Cypress edition. Yep, Cypress Pro. You can get an MSI 5850 for $299-.

A word about X-Firing any of the new ATI cards. It's been recently uncovered that if you (like I have) get a 5870 first edition and it's running at the stock speeds, then you get a Cypress Pro which is not amazingly faster but definitly faster and you X-fire them, the faster, more expensive card is going to clock itself down to meet the other cards speed. So be careful out there.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iloveemilia*


bro...ur saphire 5870 vapor can fit into ur cm storm scout without any mod???


Ok, is the blue one the old vid card? Also have you read anything about the blue PCB that sapphire uses being slower than the reference boards?

Oh flipd, meant to ask have you tested your SSD's read/ write times?

Still not sure if I want 2 5870's or wait for Nvidia to come around with thier goodies.

Man it's lonely here tonight. I have a VA appointment tomorrow, for neurology. Good news, we may have a house! They've accepted our offer, now it has to pass all the inspections the toughest being from the VA. Wish me luck gang. When we get a house we'll have a home network, 4 computers, a server and a security system. Now all I need is some free solar panels to power it all.


----------



## meru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, is the blue one the old vid card? Also have you read anything about the blue PCB that sapphire uses being slower than the reference boards?

Still not sure if I want 2 5870's or wait for Nvidia to come around with thier goodies.


The blue PCB vapor cards are the new 2nd revision, they're even shorter than the original one at only 10". They also put in new MOSFETs.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meru* 
The blue PCB vapor cards are the new 2nd revision, they're even shorter than the original one at only 10". They also put in new MOSFETs.

Thanks Meru, new MOSFETs may be one reason they're able to make it shorter may haps be the kind of thing Nvidia is waiting for.
Also Meru, your motherboard isn't listed, what are you running your i-7 on?


----------



## meru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Thanks Meru, new MOSFETs may be one reason they're able to make it shorter may haps be the kind of thing Nvidia is waiting for.
Also Meru, your motherboard isn't listed, what are you running your i-7 on?

No problem, Ordering one of those new Gigabyte X58A-UD3R tomorrow


----------



## iloveemilia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, is the blue one the old vid card? Also have you read anything about the blue PCB that sapphire uses being slower than the reference boards?

Oh flipd, meant to ask have you tested your SSD's read/ write times?

Still not sure if I want 2 5870's or wait for Nvidia to come around with thier goodies.

Man it's lonely here tonight. I have a VA appointment tomorrow, for neurology. Good news, we may have a house! They've accepted our offer, now it has to pass all the inspections the toughest being from the VA. Wish me luck gang. When we get a house we'll have a home network, 4 computers, a server and a security system. Now all I need is some free solar panels to power it all.









icic that's cool
i think i'll buy it coming febuary.
bt the blue 1 i think they had mod
so that maybe better that reference card


----------



## Rockr69

Hi everyone, I got my taxes back today and will be building my new system sometime next week, so I thought I'd post some overclock numbers with temps from my current system. I have to say that I'm quite proud of the clocks and temps considering the old school nature of my rig all on air. So without any futher ado;
Attachment 139126


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Power conservation, 1600 shader processors, lots more capacitors and if you haven't noticed the trend is going towards cards that can include HD Audio as well as connectors for HDMI and the upcoming "Display Port". Run all these things at once or connect 6 monitors like ATI did when they demo'ed the 5870 and things get super hot. If you stack a card or says layed it out face to face you're bound to hit a maximum heat dissipation zone where it would take major room to cool these things. Putting them on one long PCB with a high powered cooling duct helps out things quite a bit. Both my computer and Mindy's can run games on a 37" HD TV.

If you haven't heard one and have access to a 5870 through a friend or school or something, go into the CCC catalyst control center, check the box that says ATI Overdrive, click on the key icon, click enable manual fan control and slide that sucker to 100%. Then click *Apply*. Now you hear the sound of 1000 voices. No, that's the Moody Blues, uh, you hear the sound of what seems to be a Con-Air hair dryer.

Then there's, the longer you make a card, the closer it's intake air will be to the front where most of the cool air comes in on a conventional case. The HD 5970 is 12.5 inches. I think the Nvidia cards that will also have to pack in Physx on the board are going to be longer than the ATI's. That's why Corsair made the 800D a full 24".

Thank you Bri. That all completely makes sense. So I imagine with the onset of SSD drives the conventional hard drive rack will eventually become a thing of the past and video cards will lengthen out to fully take advantage of the front intake fan to further facilitate their cooling.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Power conservation, 1600 shader processors, lots more capacitors and if you haven't noticed the trend is going towards cards that can include HD Audio as well as connectors for HDMI and the upcoming "Display Port". Run all these things at once or connect 6 monitors like ATI did when they demo'ed the 5870 and things get super hot. If you stack a card or says layed it out face to face you're bound to hit a maximum heat dissipation zone where it would take major room to cool these things. Putting them on one long PCB with a high powered cooling duct helps out things quite a bit. Both my computer and Mindy's can run games on a 37" HD TV.

If you haven't heard one and have access to a 5870 through a friend or school or something, go into the CCC catalyst control center, check the box that says ATI Overdrive, click on the key icon, click enable manual fan control and slide that sucker to 100%. Then click *Apply*. Now you hear the sound of 1000 voices. No, that's the Moody Blues, uh, you hear the sound of what seems to be a Con-Air hair dryer.

Then there's, the longer you make a card, the closer it's intake air will be to the front where most of the cool air comes in on a conventional case. The HD 5970 is 12.5 inches. I think the Nvidia cards that will also have to pack in Physx on the board are going to be longer than the ATI's. That's why Corsair made the 800D a full 24".


Thank you for the Clarification. I knew one of you would set me straight because I was just guessing.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*These Dikes or better known and Side Cutters.*










Was just wondering... isn't such a thing too big to grab a hold on one of those tiny holes the fan grill is made out of?`You know, to get the first cut.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Was just wondering... isn't such a thing too big to grab a hold on one of those tiny holes the fan grill is made out of?`You know, to get the first cut.


Mine isn't.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Was just wondering... isn't such a thing too big to grab a hold on one of those tiny holes the fan grill is made out of?`You know, to get the first cut.


The 1's i used was quite large and they fit ok, you'd basiscly put each part of the snips, 1 in each hole and snip


----------



## BriSleep

Just a wondering gang. You're all going off cutting the top fan grill out. Do you think it has any structural stability to it? I'm thinking maybe on a different case it would but since we have the metal handles and all it doesn't.

Another curiosity. I love the range of implements of distruction that pop up but none of you even mention a diamond bit blade for the Dremel. I got 7 of them for $5- at Harbor Frieght and I wouldn't try to cut metal without them.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, try this again I accidentally closed all tabs. So I was writing here I am last night blathering on and on about all these vid card specs and today I find this: 
Attachment 139190

If you zoom in and look to the right it says I have the Cypress edition of this vid card. Not Cypress Pro but all I have to do is try to clock it up a bit more and see if it holds. I still think I'll hold out to see what Nvidia is going to come up with.
I also finally successfully added the HAF 932 club to my sig line and found out I may belong to a group called "the blue crew" too. Ha ha! So much stuff, so little gaming getting done.

Further edit, I had the CCC run it's self testing on it and it automatically clocked up to 890 on the Gpu clock and 1290 on the Ram clock with only a 5c increase in temps, that's close to maximum on this cards design.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, all those things in ya'lls sig lines are centered. Mine, as you may see aren't. They say right in the line "Center" start and end but they aren't so how do you make them center??

D'oh! Basic paragraphing, I get it. Never mind. Gotta go feed the wife and kids, maybe see you folks tonight or tomorrow A.M.

Does anyone worry about your water cooling just going quit? If you do, is there any way you monitor it? I wanted one of those thermaltake deals that spins around and takes the temp but it seems a hassle to install. I don't even know what size tubing this is.

Oh and my most humble of apologies to those I said they should never call it "water cooling". Seems Digital Storm put "distilled water" in my system. Now I have a great breading ground for bacteria in my computer. A few drops of ethylene glycol should fix that! Or maybe I'll drain it and refill with the glycol.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, all those things in ya'lls sig lines are centered. Mine, as you may see aren't. They say right in the line "Center" start and end but they aren't so how do you make them center??

D'oh! Basic paragraphing, I get it. Never mind. Gotta go feed the wife and kids, maybe see you folks tonight or tomorrow A.M.

Does anyone worry about your water cooling just going quit? If you do, is there any way you monitor it? I wanted one of those thermaltake deals that spins around and takes the temp but it seems a hassle to install. I don't even know what size tubing this is.

Oh and my most humble of apologies to those I said they should never call it "water cooling". Seems Digital Storm put "distilled water" in my system. Now I have a great breading ground for bacteria in my computer. A few drops of ethylene glycol should fix that! Or maybe I'll drain it and refill with the glycol.


Glycol is a heat transfer inhibitor. Don't let the know it all's fool you. Get some Bromine. Just takes a little. That's what we use in our water towers to prevent bioligics.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Does anyone worry about your water cooling just going quit? If you do, is there any way you monitor it? I wanted one of those thermaltake deals that spins around and takes the temp but it seems a hassle to install. I don't even know what size tubing this is.


There is a little clear plastic monitor that they make that you put inline with your water cooling system. It has a red impeller inside that can be plainly seen moving with the current of the cooling system. Also I think Antec's control center will monitor flow as well electronically but most just use the colorful spinning impeller for monitoring the flow and rate of flow.


----------



## Enigma8750

Do you have a Storm Scout and Love it?
Join the Club.

Add your name and show off your stuff.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
There is a little clear plastic monitor that they make that you put inline with your water cooling system. It has a red impeller inside that can be plainly seen moving with the current of the cooling system. Also I think Antec's control center will monitor flow as well electronically but most just use the colorful spinning impeller for monitoring the flow and rate of flow.

Yeah General E, I'm pretty sure you're the one who gave me the link to that inline monitor, it's made by Thermaltake and you can get one that has a sensor in it that measures the temp as well. I'll looke up the Antec control center.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Glycol is a heat transfer inhibitor. Don't let the know it all's fool you. Get some Bromine. Just takes a little. That's what we use in our water towers to prevent bioligics.

dkev, what is Bromine and where do I get it? What I've seen are little 99.9% pure silver coils that you put in the reservoir. Also what about the leak factor? I thought that was the whole idea of using glycol. I know the H50's are filled with glycol. My first set up was filled with Glycol, I don't know why they used distilled water in it this time, maybe because I didn't want any UV reactive fluid which is the only selection in thier "configurator".
Also how is it a heat transfer inhibitor? Is it because it's thicker than water? Should I get on the water cooling board and talk with them.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


dkev, what is Bromine and where do I get it? What I've seen are little 99.9% pure silver coils that you put in the reservoir. Also what about the leak factor? I thought that was the whole idea of using glycol. I know the H50's are filled with glycol. My first set up was filled with Glycol, I don't know why they used distilled water in it this time, maybe because I didn't want any UV reactive fluid which is the only selection in thier "configurator". 
Also how is it a heat transfer inhibitor? Is it because it's thicker than water? Should I get on the water cooling board and talk with them.


You can get Bromine at your local pool shop. Granted, it's going to be in an infinitely larger quantity than needed, but I'm not sure where else you can find it.


----------



## Rockr69

Morning Gang! I'm feeling giddy as a schoolboy opening up that first slot car racing set on Christmas morn! It's only taken 4 years to do it, but I finally ordered my new system parts. I should be getting everything by the end of next week and will be taking lots of pics. Should have them up by the 1st part or the middle of the following week. YEE- HAW! ( I was raised in the south, I can say that ) The icing on the cake is, I took advantage of some combo deals on Newegg and saved $30, which was the final price break that allowed me to get the Corsair CWCH50-1, (YES!) and got two free wireless G notebook cards. Though I don't know what I'll do with them cuz I don't have a notebook. I'll probably give one away to a friend, but if any of you want the other one, just pay the shipping and it's your's!

Ahh.....the simple things truly do bring happiness


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow I share your Excitement Rocker. I wanted that cooler too for my sig Rig but I didn't have the Cashola for it so I got the 1283 Xiggy instead. But I understand that feeling of seeing the UPS man pull up or see the box laying there when you return home from a long day at work and checking the Tracking on the Shipment twice a day.. Its a HOOT. Im from the South too and I can say that.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
dkev, what is Bromine and where do I get it? What I've seen are little 99.9% pure silver coils that you put in the reservoir. Also what about the leak factor? I thought that was the whole idea of using glycol. I know the H50's are filled with glycol. My first set up was filled with Glycol, I don't know why they used distilled water in it this time, maybe because I didn't want any UV reactive fluid which is the only selection in thier "configurator".
Also how is it a heat transfer inhibitor? Is it because it's thicker than water? Should I get on the water cooling board and talk with them.

There is the old tale of how the people of Old used Silver as a antifungal and anti bacteria tool. They would put a silver dollar in the water jugs that they drank from to keep it poteable. Silver is a real good inhibitor of stuff like that but it has to be pure silver, not plated.


----------



## FRo57

Hi everyone, I know I don't really post on here often(in a play at school right now), but I ordered my power supply yesterday. Would have gotten the Graphics Card as well but that would have left me with only 15 dollars, which isn't a good situation to put yourself into. So, I am being fiscally responsible and I will get my 5750 about a month from now, maybe less, but until then I will take my NVidia 9400 GT that my brother bought me last year and put it into my system. I will post pictures using my new computer as soon as I can, thanks for all the help with well, just being you I guess...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FRo57* 
Hi everyone, I know I don't really post on here often(in a play at school right now), but I ordered my power supply yesterday. Would have gotten the Graphics Card as well but that would have left me with only 15 dollars, which isn't a good situation to put yourself into. So, I am being fiscally responsible and I will get my 5750 about a month from now, maybe less, but until then I will take my NVidia 9400 GT that my brother bought me last year and put it into my system. I will post pictures using my new computer as soon as I can, thanks for all the help with well, just being you I guess...

Always nice to meet someone else with the sickness. Good to hear your at least being fiscally responsible! It only took me 4 years, so you'll get there too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FRo57* 
Hi everyone, I know I don't really post on here often(in a play at school right now), but I ordered my power supply yesterday. Would have gotten the Graphics Card as well but that would have left me with only 15 dollars, which isn't a good situation to put yourself into. So, I am being fiscally responsible and I will get my 5750 about a month from now, maybe less, but until then I will take my NVidia 9400 GT that my brother bought me last year and put it into my system. I will post pictures using my new computer as soon as I can, thanks for all the help with well, just being you I guess...

Frost. First of all Break a Leg as they say in the biz. I know you will do well in the play that you will be performing in. Just put yourself into the character and if you get caught in a place and forget your lines then improvize. You know what he wants to say so say it.

I think that you are being very responceable with your finances and you can never do that too soon in your life.

And always remember that you are a SCOUT. And Scout's stand together as one. We will be here for you all the time Frosty.

Your a Great Kid and I am very proud of you.

*General Enigma.*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Always nice to meet someone else with the sickness. Good to hear your at least being fiscally responsible! It only took me 4 years, so you'll get there too.

Wow Rockr, you're doing pretty good, it took me about 5 1/2! What's amazing is that we were still using those old P-4's and I was still gaming with it.
Ah, it's so nice to see waving grass, realistic water and bullets that actually hit something. Sometimes I'm so low on ammo because I like to shoot windows and bottles!


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let it be known
To all Scouts
That the following
Citations, Awards and Promotions
Have been achieved by:*

*BriSleep has been promoted to Captain.*









*BriSleep*
Distinguished Service Medal
Marine Achievement Medal
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon





































*Rockr69 has been promoted to Captain.*









*Rockr69*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal 























*FROST has been promoted to Sergent.*








*Frost*

Marine Good Conduct Medal 









*AyeYo has been promoted to Sergent.*








*AyeYo*

Marine Good Conduct Medal 








*
These awards and others can be found here on the Page 2 of this Thread.*


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


dkev, what is Bromine and where do I get it? What I've seen are little 99.9% pure silver coils that you put in the reservoir. Also what about the leak factor? I thought that was the whole idea of using glycol. I know the H50's are filled with glycol. My first set up was filled with Glycol, I don't know why they used distilled water in it this time, maybe because I didn't want any UV reactive fluid which is the only selection in thier "configurator". 
Also how is it a heat transfer inhibitor? Is it because it's thicker than water? Should I get on the water cooling board and talk with them.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/83...cide_10mL.html

Use this with distilled water. Don't use glycol.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/83...cide_10mL.html

Use this with distilled water. Don't use glycol.


Thanks so much dkev, it must be pretty good stuff because they are _sold out_! I put in my e-mail to notify me when they get some in.

Congrats to you guys who won medals, Rockr69, Frost & AyeYo. *Whooo Hoooo*! That's a Nevada style Whoot.

Thanks to you General E for my promotion and the new award!!


----------



## Enigma8750

You all deserve that and more.

G. Enigma


----------



## FRo57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Frost. First of all Break a Leg as they say in the biz. I know you will do well in the play that you will be performing in. Just put yourself into the character and if you get caught in a place and forget your lines then improvize. You know what he wants to say so say it.

I think that you are being very responceable with your finances and you can never do that too soon in your life.

And always remember that you are a SCOUT. And Scout's stand together as one. We will be here for you all the time Frosty.

Your a Great Kid and I am very proud of you.

*General Enigma.*


Haha, thanks Enigma, although I don't break a leg, I do have to act as if I break my heart, XD.
And Congratulations to you as well Bri, have fun with your promotion, but don't go too crazy... We want you back tomorrow after all.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Hey guys, here is my CM Scout build. Looks pretty standard based on what I have seen some of you all do. I plan on switching to WC because as I write this my cores are a 41,42,43,42. I have taken my V8 off and reseated it and its still this bad. However, my wife sitting about 4 feet away is sitting at about 27C. I dont know what the deal is but I still love the way my PC looks!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus* 
Hey guys, here is my CM Scout build. Looks pretty standard based on what I have seen some of you all do. I plan on switching to WC because as I write this my cores are a 41,42,43,42. I have taken my V8 off and reseated it and its still this bad. However, my wife sitting about 4 feet away is sitting at about 27C. I dont know what the deal is but I still love the way my PC looks!










That looks wonderful to me! Nice and clean. Like General E says and I'll paraphrase, you've done well when you can't tell where stock ends and custom starts. Well done.

On a side note, Thank you E. I am proud to accept your recognition.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Thank you! My wife thinks I'm obsessed with finding new ways to make my case tidier. Lol. Maybe I am a little OCD about it.


----------



## Rockr69

Just for giggles heres a look at what I moved out of when I got my scout.

Attachment 139326
Attachment 139327

Antec Super Lanboy. Man I was KEWL.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


Thank you! My wife thinks I'm obsessed with finding new ways to make my case tidier. Lol. Maybe I am a little OCD about it.


That's OK. My wife mocks my devotion to the club. I told her jealousy will get her nothing


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


Hey guys, here is my CM Scout build. Looks pretty standard based on what I have seen some of you all do. I plan on switching to WC because as I write this my cores are a 41,42,43,42. I have taken my V8 off and reseated it and its still this bad. However, my wife sitting about 4 feet away is sitting at about 27C. I dont know what the deal is but I still love the way my PC looks!


I don't get it, your system is immaculate, come to Reno and clean up my wifes Scout, she just started using it today. You're running a stock i-7 920 and you're getting those temps? Something is wrong. What kind of thermal interface did you use? White goop, Arctic silver, MX-3?? Tell me what you did and I'll help you figure out what's going on. If it's that hot with a V-8 I can guarantee you it probably will not help to water cool it. You've got some other troubles my man.


----------



## SneakyFox

Hi all,

I'm a fan og the hiding of the PSU under a cover that I have seen in some og the Scout casemods on these pages. Yesterday I got to thinking that it might look good if the cover was made of UV reactive plexi and under it I would place a uv catode/led that would pulsate. Might look kind of like a fire. So it would be like if you turned up and down the light. 
Does anyone know if it has been done before? and if so, do you know if there are any pictures? 
I'm a total noob at electronics. But I guess that you would have to make some kind of control unit that could pulsate the light and hook it up to the catode/led and the PSU. Is that possible?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SneakyFox*


Hi all,

I'm a fan og the hiding of the PSU under a cover that I have seen in some og the Scout casemods on these pages. Yesterday I got to thinking that it might look good if the cover was made of UV reactive plexi and under it I would place a uv catode/led that would pulsate. Might look kind of like a fire. So it would be like if you turned up and down the light. 
Does anyone know if it has been done before? and if so, do you know if there are any pictures? 
I'm a total noob at electronics. But I guess that you would have to make some kind of control unit that could pulsate the light and hook it up to the catode/led and the PSU. Is that possible?


it is easy to make a controller to pulsate a led (i would not use a ccf if you were going to make it flash)

have a look at a astable flipflop 
with a cap at the out you could make it puslate


----------



## Therapy?

Hiya people,

I FINALLY got all my stuff including the scout! yay!

So I've got a couple of questions now about a few things.

First off the cables that come from the front of the case. The small coloured wires that are for the power, reset and LED and stuff all have a coloured cable and a white cable. Only one of those has a + and - indication. The coloured being + and the white being -. I can't see that on the other ones. Can I just assume that every white is - and every colour is +?

Secondly. I put the 8-pin power connector and front HD audio cable through the big hole behind the mobo. But it the cable touches the upper back of my motherboard slightly... isn't that dangerous? Or is plastic OK as long as it's no metal components that touch the motherboard?










Third: How do I remove one of those toolless things from the 5,25 bays so I can put my fan controller in there? They seem pretty solid in place there and I dont want to break anything!

This is the very first time I build my own PC from scratch and I got some expensive ****e here so I just wanna be careful









Take a look at it







I forgot to put the fan controller and SSD in that pic because I didnt had those when I took the pic. And when I got everything I started building right away


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*AyeYo has been promoted to Sergent.*








*AyeYo*

Marine Good Conduct Medal 








*
These awards and others can be found here on the Page 2 of this Thread.*


Hey, sweet! Thank you!

What did I do to get that?


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Hiya people,

I FINALLY got all my stuff including the scout! yay!

So I've got a couple of questions now about a few things.

First off the cables that come from the front of the case. The small coloured wires that are for the power, reset and LED and stuff all have a coloured cable and a white cable. Only one of those has a + and - indication. The coloured being + and the white being -. I can't see that on the other ones. Can I just assume that every white is - and every colour is +?


Yes, after checking mine, the white wires all appear to be negative.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I don't get it, your system is immaculate, come to Reno and clean up my wifes Scout, she just started using it today. You're running a stock i-7 920 and you're getting those temps? Something is wrong. What kind of thermal interface did you use? White goop, Arctic silver, MX-3?? Tell me what you did and I'll help you figure out what's going on. If it's that hot with a V-8 I can guarantee you it probably will not help to water cool it. You've got some other troubles my man.


Ok here is the abridged version of the story. After I first installed this the V8 i was idling at about 29-31C and after playing games for a while (even Crysis maxed) I would only get up to about 39-41C. So my temps were awesome. Well I thought they would be even better if I bought 2 more 120mm fans and add them in. I put one in the door and I put one in the 5.25 drive bays (zip tied of course). Then suddenly my temps shot up to where they are now. So i took the fans out and they didnt go back down. Ive tried everything. I turned my PSU to where the fan is pulling air out of the case and out the back of the PSU and that actually made it even worse. So yesterday I flipped the PSU back around and reseated my V8. Im using some Antec Formula 5 for my thermal compound. Im going to radioshack today to buy some AS5. My temps have subsided a little. They are at 37,39,39,40. But that is still WAY too high.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Hey, sweet! Thank you!

What did I do to get that?










If you won't wear the shoes, I will


----------



## Rockr69

Originally posted by Therapy "Third: How do I remove one of those toolless things from the 5,25 bays so I can put my fan controller in there? They seem pretty solid in place there and I dont want to break anything!"

All you gotta do is slide the Optical drive tooless lock to the fully open position then get under the end of it with a small regular srewdriver and pry up while sliding the mechanism towards the back of the case and it will come right off without damage so you can put it back in if you ever decide to sell your scout! Then you get behind the little metal clips and push out on them with a screwdriver from inside the 5.25"bay. You'll see where to push. Easy Peasy! Hope that helps.

You finally gonna put that old cow to pasture are ya? That's good, real good


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Hiya people,

I FINALLY got all my stuff including the scout! yay!

So I've got a couple of questions now about a few things.

First off the cables that come from the front of the case. The small coloured wires that are for the power, reset and LED and stuff all have a coloured cable and a white cable. Only one of those has a + and - indication. The coloured being + and the white being -. I can't see that on the other ones. Can I just assume that every white is - and every colour is +?

Secondly. I put the 8-pin power connector and front HD audio cable through the big hole behind the mobo. But it the cable touches the upper back of my motherboard slightly... isn't that dangerous? Or is plastic OK as long as it's no metal components that touch the motherboard?










Third: How do I remove one of those toolless things from the 5,25 bays so I can put my fan controller in there? They seem pretty solid in place there and I dont want to break anything!

This is the very first time I build my own PC from scratch and I got some expensive ****e here so I just wanna be careful









Take a look at it







I forgot to put the fan controller and SSD in that pic because I didnt had those when I took the pic. And when I got everything I started building right away



















That's a nice looking stack of stuff. Congrats!

The 8-pin will be fine, but you should run the FP audio through the rear hole down by the psu and the FP power, reset and led wires through the front hole by the psu. Will be much cleaner.

Take your time. Think about everything 2 or 3 times before you do anything. Make a step by step plan and then follow it through and you'll be fine. I am so happy for you but a bit jealous as well cuz my stuff won't be here till Wednsday. All my sleeving and heatshrink tubing AND my Lian-Li PCI-01 tool less PCI card lock assembly (in red) won't arrive till the end of the week. OOoooooo that is going to be double KEWL!


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


If you won't wear the shoes, I will










lol no, no, I'll take it.









Finally got some (marginally) better pics of my rig. I'm still limited by horrible lighting and the fact that I have no desk space open to get the computer off the floor.


----------



## Therapy?

Thanks for helping my n00by self out guys ^^ rep ups all around, heheh!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That's a nice looking stack of stuff. Congrats!

The 8-pin will be fine, but you should run the FP audio through the rear hole down by the psu and the FP power, reset and led wires through the front hole by the psu. Will be much cleaner.

Take your time. Think about everything 2 or 3 times before you do anything. Make a step by step plan and then follow it through and you'll be fine. I am so happy for you but a bit jealous as well cuz my stuff won't be here till Wednsday. All my sleeving and heatshrink tubing AND my Lian-Li PCI-01 tool less PCI card lock assembly (in red) won't arrive till the end of the week. OOoooooo that is going to be double KEWL!


















Thanks mate!

I put the HD audio on top, because on my motherboard the pins are a bit more to the top than the bottom, see the pic (its at the bright spot). I think this looks better then putting it all from the bottom. Plus that will probably interfere with my video card

*edit* I plugged in the 8 pins now (damn that was quite some work, almost no room







) and I neatl tucked away that audio cable between the back I/O panel and the blue heat sink









I wonder what to do with that nasty Audio97 attachment that is dangling around though... I have no use for it.










Anyways yeah I'm gonna take things real slow and think 3 times before doing the next thing. I was totally sweating when I put in the CPU







I never did that before but it was a piece of cake. Just need to get over it and do it, lol. Next is the cooler!

Wish me luck









I'm hoping your stuff will soon be there for you to put your eager hands on as well


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Thanks for helping my n00by self out guys ^^ rep ups all around, heheh!

Thanks mate!

I put the HD audio on top, because on my motherboard the pins are a bit more to the top than the bottom, see the pic (its at the bright spot). I think this looks better then putting it all from the bottom. Plus that will probably interfere with my video card

I wonder what to do with that nasty Audio97 attachment that is dangling around though... I have no use for it.










Anyways yeah I'm gonna take things real slow and think 3 times before doing the next thing. I was totally sweating when I put in the CPU







I never did that before but it was a piece of cake. Just need to get over it and do it, lol. Next is the cooler!

Wish me luck









I'm hoping your stuff will soon be there for you to put your eager hands on as well










Thank you!

I hadn't realized the audio pins were that high up the board. Learn something new everyday I guess. However if you have the reach, I'd still go from the bottom up as it will not interfere with your card.

Or you could do it like this, again with no interferenceAttachment 139356 and your video card will hide it to the edge of the motherboard then you can zip tie it in with you SATA cables. Nice and clean. As for that AC97 connector, if you're sure you have no use for it and won't in the future, cut it off. I'd rather see you zip tie it to the main cable and hide it under your video card in that routing configuration I have in the pic, so that you have it the future. Oh I hope you don't mind me using your pic. I should have asked first, my bad.

Good Luck!


----------



## Therapy?

No problem with the pic mate, why would I object to your helping hand









I decided to keep my own layout though. I taped the cable with black tape so it's a bit more stealthy







You'll see what I mean later









I managed to remove that toolless thingy and install the fan controll (HUGE mess of cables, lol). Also installed the CPU cooler, which was surprisingly easy except that I had very little room to turn the lever on the AM3 socket. Also put the optical drive in.

Now the SSD and HDD, and then all the damn cables, lol! And I'll be set







(except for software of course)

I suppose I can put the eSATA cable in any of my SATA ports?

Also, should I put them in order: SSD port 1, HDD port 2, Optical port 3 and eSATA port 4? Does it matter? I'm not using RAID.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
I suppose I can put the eSATA cable in any of my SATA ports?

Also, should I put them in order: SSD port 1, HDD port 2, Optical port 3 and eSATA port 4? Does it matter? I'm not using RAID.

Great job on the build so far. I'm pretty sure that order does not matter as I have my SATA cables in different ports and haven't noticed any effect, but I'm sure another member can confirm this for you.


----------



## Therapy?

Thanks mate









SSD and HDD were a piece of cake! Luckily I can power them all together with the optical drive, with only one modular cable. It was tight but it saved having to use another cable for just one item.

Here's the result so far! I'm quite content! Obviously it needs some management still, but whoot!


















whoooo shiney


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Great job on the build so far. I'm pretty sure that order does not matter as I have my SATA cables in different ports and haven't noticed any effect, but I'm sure another member can confirm this for you.

Well, it doesn't matter much. Ok, instead of doing top of my head I got out the book and looked it up, 5 pages worth. On your motherboard, no, it makes no difference, all drives are treated by the bios as drive 0. You can change the drive letter in the OS and you can change the boot order in the bios.
On both of my motherboards the only difference is the I/O panel has e/sata and the front e/sata is above the video card, they're treated as last served. In Raid it makes a difference, it will tell you which way to put them in your manual. Also on your mobo it looks like you have 2, 6gb plugs, if you get a faster drive in the future remember to use them but right now there are no drives that can keep up with the spec.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus* 
Ok here is the abridged version of the story. After I first installed this the V8 i was idling at about 29-31C and after playing games for a while (even Crysis maxed) I would only get up to about 39-41C. So my temps were awesome. Well I thought they would be even better if I bought 2 more 120mm fans and add them in. I put one in the door and I put one in the 5.25 drive bays (zip tied of course). Then suddenly my temps shot up to where they are now. So i took the fans out and they didnt go back down. Ive tried everything. I turned my PSU to where the fan is pulling air out of the case and out the back of the PSU and that actually made it even worse. So yesterday I flipped the PSU back around and reseated my V8. Im using some Antec Formula 5 for my thermal compound. Im going to radioshack today to buy some AS5. My temps have subsided a little. They are at 37,39,39,40. But that is still WAY too high.

Man, whatever you did to your wifes is the right way. Mindy's is running at 27idle, I haven't O/C'ed it yet playing her RPG's it only gets up to 32 maybe 36max. Mine idles at 29 and plaing Crysis rarely goes over 46. I used Arctic Coolings MX-3, it's more forgving if you put too much or too little and it hardens up over about 72 hours of break in time.
I would say it's your thermal interface right now. Maybe you bumped the cooler or it didn't quite spread right, something like that must have happened. You should get something that shows you the temp on all 4 cores, (also you need the Vreg temp) if one's hotter than the others and isn't in Turbo mode then the thermal goop isn't spread right. An i-7 is a massive piece of silicon. I have a video that came with my book but it's not public domain. You seem to have done it right once though, you should be able to do it again.
Good luck and let us know.


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Thanks mate









SSD and HDD were a piece of cake! Luckily I can power them all together with the optical drive, with only one modular cable. It was tight but it saved having to use another cable for just one item.

Here's the result so far! I'm quite content! Obviously it needs some management still, but whoot!
whoooo shiney









The 24 pin I would recomend running behind the mobo. It's long enough.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Hey, sweet! Thank you!

What did I do to get that?










All _*ACTIVE*_ new members that have been on regularly and have acted in a manner fitting to a new scout Should get one of these. IF I have missed you please remember I just finished my new novel and I am spending all my waking hours fact checking and fixing my SYNTAX ERRORS.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Thanks mate









SSD and HDD were a piece of cake! Luckily I can power them all together with the optical drive, with only one modular cable. It was tight but it saved having to use another cable for just one item.

Here's the result so far! I'm quite content! Obviously it needs some management still, but whoot!


















whoooo shiney









OKAY GUYS.

This Squirrel Cage is cool.


----------



## Rockr69

Man you better have the side panel on when you run that cooler, especially if you have small childerns, or pets or anything not bolted down.







I have visions of that navy seaman that got sucked into that jet engine when I look at it


----------



## Enigma8750

I think I found the overheating problem Therapy?










This Picture is going on Front Page in the Wiring section. Thanks Therapy?










Such a clean box FragMorduus. Can I put you on the roster.


----------



## Enigma8750

*LET IT BE KNOWN TO ALL SCOUTS:
THAT Amstelager HAS BEEN FIELD PROMOTED TO
1ST. LIEUTENANT FOR HIS DEVOTION TO THE CLUB.
18 THREADS. ALL OF THEM HERE AND NO ONE ELSE,
NOW THAT'S DEVOTION.









Amstelager: Aka. The Big Cat.**


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I think I found the overheating problem Therapy?










This Picture is going on Front Page in the Wiring section. Thanks Therapy?










Such a clean box FragMorduus. Can I put you on the roster.











Absolutely!


----------



## AyeYo

I don't remember who suggested it to me, but I wish I did to give them credit... Pledge furniture polish to clean the window should be on the first page. After following that advice, my window now repels dust rather than attracting it, and, surprisingly, isn't greasy and streaky like I thought it would be.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
I don't remember who suggested it to me, but I wish I did to give them credit... Pledge furniture polish to clean the window should be on the first page. After following that advice, my window now repels dust rather than attracting it, and, surprisingly, isn't greasy and streaky like I thought it would be.

I second this. This is a great tip and should be on the front page if it isn't already.


----------



## FRo57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
I second this. This is a great tip and should be on the front page if it isn't already.

Mhmm, it is on the front page already, and it was Rocker that suggested it, learned it from the Navy I believe.


----------



## FRo57

So I do a lot of thinking about my computer right now, since I have a little while yet before I can build it. I particularly don't like the idea of my scout being where my eMachine is right now, and was thinking about moving it off to the left of the desk, like in the picture. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rockr69

Air Force. From my cousin actually. He was the one in the Air Force.


----------



## FRo57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Air Force. From my cousin actually. He was the one in the Air Force.

Yea, I should have remembered that since I read it right before posting and saying Navy, haha.


----------



## ROM3000

I received my Noctua NH-U12P in the mail the other day and must say it's a great cooler. It does fit in the scout but just by 1-2mm on an LGA 1366 motherboard. When I initially installed it, one of the fan clips was hitting the top 140mm exhaust fan. With some luck I was able to push the pin just down enough for the fan to clear. I have also noticed that the top exhaust fan basically is doing nothing at the moment because there is so little clearance between the fan and the CPU cooler. A high pressure fan would probably help.

Unfortunately, my plans to hide the 8-pin CPU power cable were ruined when I realized that it would not reach behind the motherboard tray. I'm going to need to buy an extension. I was able to hide the ATX power cable a bit better at least by running it through the bottom management hole and up.

Enigma. I remember you telling me that the bottom of my case needed another CCFL to make the light more even. It turns out that when I extended the bottom CCFL, I used the incorrect type of wire which made it dim drastically. In case anyone is going to be extending CCFLs, you apparently need a type of wire called Kynar. When I re-do the wire I will let you know if it works any better or not.

My camera is no longer working at the moment







but I'll post some pictures to keep everyone updated as soon as I can. Now back to overclocking!


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

congrats on big 500!!! i haven't been on in a min... u know overworked and underpaid but what u going to do???? iv been working on some side projects, u know a little art work here and there so ill get those up soon as well. i still havent started on my paint yet.... waiting 4 tax money







so lots of stuff coming up! just wanted u guys to know i haven't forgot about u. and just finished reading through what i missed.... u guys are all awesome lovin all the post and pix, iv got some new ones as well, ill try to post them tomorrow!







and thanks enigma!!! loved ur post on 499 u rock uncle!!!


----------



## Amstelager

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*LET IT BE KNOWN TO ALL SCOUTS:
THAT Amstelager HAS BEEN FIELD PROMOTED TO 
1ST. LIEUTENANT FOR HIS DEVOTION TO THE CLUB.
18 THREADS. ALL OF THEM HERE AND NO ONE ELSE,
NOW THAT'S DEVOTION.









Amstelager: Aka. The Big Cat.**


WOW thanks Enigma thats great, feel quite honoured. 
Will be back soon with some pics. I will be working on a camo paintjob inspired by a recent paintjob i did on my painball goodies. I just need some time and nerve to paint over something that is perfect to start with.


----------



## Bradey

Enigma,
when you get some free time








could you please fix up the first page,
there is a few [/center]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


[/CENTER]


at the bottom

*Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm.* Side to side dimensions *140 mm*.

Example of too big is the Cooler Master V10 (L) 236.5 x (W) *129.6* x (H) 161.3 mm
Its not the height or the width of this cooler but it is 10 mm too tall from top to bottom.[/CENTER]

Scout Info.[/CENTER]

*Fan Specs.*
[/quote]


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


OKAY GUYS.

This Squirrel Cage is cool.


I lol'd!







Haven't thought about it like that before. I guess it does look like it's rodent-powered... lol!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Man you better have the side panel on when you run that cooler, especially if you have small childerns, or pets or anything not bolted down.







I have visions of that navy seaman that got sucked into that jet engine when I look at it










rofl









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I think I found the overheating problem Therapy?


I don't get it







lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


This Picture is going on Front Page in the Wiring section. Thanks Therapy?


No problem, didn't know it'd be usefull








glad it was! I can make a clearer one now that my pins are connected to the mother board, of you wish.


----------



## phaster

Hi men,

firstly sorry, because my english is very poor.

this is my first time in this forum and this is the my first good pc with the great sotrm scout, iÂ´ll make some mods and manage de coolers positions for it visuals.

I paint the power supply, expansion slots covers and lockers and put a UV CC

only simple mods because i'm beginning


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaster* 
Hi men,

firstly sorry, because my english is very poor.

this is my first time in this forum and this is the my first good pc with the great sotrm scout, iÂ´ll make some mods and manage de coolers positions for it visuals.

I paint the power supply, expansion slots covers and lockers and put a UV CC

only simple mods because i'm beginning

Not half bad, welcome to the club phaster.


----------



## phaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Not half bad, welcome to the club phaster.











thank you

i'll continue modding


----------



## Amstelager

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaster*


Hi men,

firstly sorry, because my english is very poor.

this is my first time in this forum and this is the my first good pc with the great sotrm scout, iÂ´ll make some mods and manage de coolers positions for it visuals.

I paint the power supply, expansion slots covers and lockers and put a UV CC

only simple mods because i'm beginning


Welcome Phaster, looking great, and for a non English speaking person your doing great.


----------



## Therapy?

Well the most terrible thing possible happened to me... my motherboard is KBA (Killed Before Action)

I wired everything up and booted but I got nothing on my screen, it said "no input detected". So first I tried changed the videocard with the one in this old rig, didnt work. Then I unplugged all my SATA drives and tried each RAM bank. Nothing.


----------



## imh073p

Ha bill owen just made a nice pop rivet guide, wasnt somone just asking about that?

  
 YouTube- Pop Rivet Guide for PC Case Modding


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


Enigma,
when you get some free time








could you please fix up the first page,
there is a few [/center]

at the bottom

*Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm.* Side to side dimensions *140 mm*.

Example of too big is the Cooler Master V10 (L) 236.5 x (W) *129.6* x (H) 161.3 mm
Its not the height or the width of this cooler but it is 10 mm too tall from top to bottom.[/CENTER]

Scout Info.[/CENTER]

*Fan Specs.*


[/QUOTE]

Yea.. Brad. I will. I have been changing it so much i am afraid to touch it some times . the code is funny and sometimes I leave it alone and fix it a little at a time.

Ohh And about painting the camo on a perfectly good case. I underSTAND that feeling. But you got to get over it and read my Thread on my paint job I did on my scout. It will help you a lot.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Well the most terrible thing possible happened to me... my motherboard is KBA (Killed Before Action)

I wired everything up and booted but I got nothing on my screen, it said "no input detected". So first I tried changed the videocard with the one in this old rig, didnt work. Then I unplugged all my SATA drives and tried each RAM bank. Nothing.










That's a bummer man. That's why I'm going to do a test fire on the bench before installing everything into the case. Anyway looks like an RMA is in your future and at least your old cow is still being faithful.

Did your fans spin up or any lights come on?


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That's a bummer man. That's why I'm going to do a test fire on the bench before installing everything into the case. Anyway looks like an RMA is in your future and at least your old cow is still being faithful.

Did your fans spin up or any lights come on?

Yeah it's really a bummer as it took the whole sunday to build the damn thing. And now I need to unplug everything







oh well indeed, my old cow is still faithfull to me so I can still post my grievances here









Yeah everything else spinned up just fine. My fan controller worked fully as well, even the temperature sensors. And my video card made an awful noise but I guess that's because it spins up full throttle untill there's some proper drivers on the machine









Oh well, guess I'll have to wait another week or two







I'm gonna have to spend it watching Prison Break instead of playing Full HD S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## the.ronin

Hi All, just moved everything from an Antec 900 to a CM Scout yesterday. Wow what a world of difference just in terms of cable management alone.

In terms of cooling, Iâ€™ve got the stick fans in there only. Iâ€™m also using a Corsair H50 with the radiator against the case and the stock fan exhausting on top of the radiator. Temps are really not much different than the recommended intake configuration (and the red LED on the fan doesnâ€™t get hidden).

I do think the red LEDs on the front and rear fans are rather weak â€" maybe itâ€™s the slight tint on the window. I am debating how to add more lighting to the case â€" but would like to have it hooked up to the LED switch.

Since my airflow is just fine (and everything runs whisper quiet), Iâ€™m thinking about a cathode tube or two. Either way, have others managed to tap into the LED switch?

From glancing through some posts, it seems most are opting to have a separate controller. I know one guy on another thread managed to tap a cathode to the LED switch via relay.

Iâ€™m not very advanced on electronics so I was hoping for some specific guidance.


----------



## Therapy?

By the way, when I built my PC I came across these buggers that came with the scout case, and which are supposed to be used to stop your fans from vibrating.










Very neat 'n all but I'm all for using and recycling every single thing so I also took the "leftover" rubber and put it on my PSU, because I forgot to order a vibration dampener for that


















Maybe a nice tip for you fine people huh?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ha bill owen just made a nice pop rivet guide, wasnt somone just asking about that? YouTube- Pop Rivet Guide for PC Case Modding



Rep up for this.. Thanx Imho73p


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaster*


Hi men,

firstly sorry, because my english is very poor.

this is my first time in this forum and this is the my first good pc with the great sotrm scout, iÂ´ll make some mods and manage de coolers positions for it visuals.

I paint the power supply, expansion slots covers and lockers and put a UV CC

only simple mods because i'm beginning


I wish my first build would have been this Cool.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Yeah it's really a bummer as it took the whole sunday to build the damn thing. And now I need to unplug everything







oh well indeed, my old cow is still faithfull to me so I can still post my grievances here









Yeah everything else spinned up just fine. My fan controller worked fully as well, even the temperature sensors. And my video card made an awful noise but I guess that's because it spins up full throttle untill there's some proper drivers on the machine









Oh well, guess I'll have to wait another week or two







I'm gonna have to spend it watching Prison Break instead of playing Full HD S.T.A.L.K.E.R.










Are you sure that the Clear CMOS jumper was in the right place. That will not allow a boot up. Also check your wires. Always wire twice before deciding it's dead. Especially the 8/4 pin cpu wire. It's really hard to get a bad mobo. I know I have in the past but it might have been my fault on that one. Check again before you RMA it.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


By the way, when I built my PC I came across these buggers that came with the scout case, and which are supposed to be used to stop your fans from vibrating.










Very neat 'n all but I'm all for using and recycling every single thing so I also took the "leftover" rubber and put it on my PSU, because I forgot to order a vibration dampener for that


















Maybe a nice tip for you fine people huh?










Wow great tip Therapy. Good thinking. Thanks.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Are you sure that the Clear CMOS jumper was in the right place. That will not allow a boot up. Also check your wires. Always wire twice before deciding it's dead. Especially the 8/4 pin cpu wire. It's really hard to get a bad mobo. I know I have in the past but it might have been my fault on that one. Check again before you RMA it.


Thanks, but the CMOS didnt have a jumper on it. The manual says that's how it's supposed to be or it won't start. Also, the 8/4 pin connectors are firmly in place. If this wasn't the case, the whole system would not boot up in the first place according to the manual.

Nope, I really think it's dead









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Wow great tip Therapy. Good thinking. Thanks.










Thanks mate


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Wow great tip Therapy. Good thinking. Thanks.










 Uh, guys, those little white rings that come with the case, they go over the drive mount posts on the clip in drive dealies. It's to stop the drive vibration so you don't hear buzz buzzz, click click click.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Uh, guys, those little white rings that come with the case, they go over the drive mount posts on the clip in drive dealies. It's to stop the drive vibration so you don't hear buzz buzzz, click click click.


Figure 1.2 in the manual shows: washer 8 Prevent vibrations from the fan.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Thanks, but the CMOS didnt have a jumper on it. The manual says that's how it's supposed to be or it won't start. Also, the 8/4 pin connectors are firmly in place. If this wasn't the case, the whole system would not boot up in the first place according to the manual.

Nope, I really think it's dead









Thanks mate










I don't know, I'm with Enigma. I got mine from Digital Storm, paid them $4000- for a major build and I seated everything, checked everything pushed the power button, all the lights came on, all the fans spun up, the drives spun up then it died. I checked all the wires and they had two wrong. The power button pos and neg were reversed and the Power LED wires were also reversed. I changed them, it powered up, died again, but the light on the motherboard stayed on, I waited a few seconds and everything started again and this time it all worked. 
I wrote a nasty letter to Digital Storm told them what I thought of thier techs not getting 4 wires right and that was that, I haven't heard from them. 
You're also running 220 Volts out of the wall right? Oh, that shouldn't matter you have the Corsair, it's auto detecting.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Figure 1.2 in the manual shows: washer 8 Prevent vibrations from the fan.


Son of a gun, I never looked at the book. Oops, maybe I shouldn't have said that. Do I get an article 15 for that Enigma??

I got a big white sheet of paper that was in english only and it showed to put those on the 3.5" drive rails. Then when I got the Haf 932 case, it has the same thing, little white washers on the drive rails. I guess I'll look at the website when I get back from my errands.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Son of a gun, I never looked at the book.
I got a big white sheet of paper that was in english only and it showed to put those on the 3.5" drive rails. Then when I got the Haf 932 case, it has the same thing, little white washers on the drive rails. I guess I'll look at the website when I get back from my errands.


I think the ones you're talking about are already built into the drive rails. I just took a look at my extra drive rails and they have little white rubber washers already installed around the posts.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect




----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I think the ones you're talking about are already built into the drive rails. I just took a look at my extra drive rails and they have little white rubber washers already installed around the posts.


Ok, so I takes apart my HAF case and looks at the Rails, they're all in there, then I takes apart Mindys Scout and look at the rails. Empty!! Why did you guys get fan washers and I got drive vibration thingies? I know there's 2 versions of the Scout but it's extremely obvious, the original didn't have black inside. So I finally open my.. ahem ... "Scout Operators Manual" and there it sure says those are fan vibration thingies but there's no way they'd fit around a case fan screw! I go in the back room, tear out all the accessory boxes and even the squeaky white foam and there's nothin like that. I still have that little strip becuase I only put 2 500Mb drives in her machine and there's no rubber around the circles, just tiny circles on a piece of shiny paper.
I payed 74Â¢ each for my fan rubbers and almost $1- for my PSU gasket! :swearing: Hmmmph! I think CM owes me something. Oh, and why did I have to put on my own drive rail rubbers??

While I'm at it, does anybody use that tiny little speaker that they put in the box?

BTW, the bad english was on purpose. I have to use my calculator key for math but I tested at Junior in College when I was a freshman in high school in English. Then again, that was many moons ago.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*












Very Good Trech. That's my stuff.. NOT. ROFL


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 









Sweeet Treach! Where'd you find that baby??

Wow, 6 people on the board at once right now. Enigma, do you get stats of max people on the board at once and stuff like that?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ha bill owen just made a nice pop rivet guide, wasnt somone just asking about that? YouTube- Pop Rivet Guide for PC Case Modding

+rep, I really wanted to know about this rivet stuff!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 









Sweet pedal for sure...


----------



## Rockr69

Yeah I use the buzzer. It's great. I get that reassuring beep when the old system fires up. I love it


----------



## mangosta

hey guys, in the first page you mentioned something about a hard drive bay removal mod, i cant find it.. where is it? thx!


----------



## Rockr69

Through much inner searching I have found two entities that are inherently more evil and all powerful, at least to me, than the government and my mother-in-law. Those two would be Newegg and Performance PCs. I think they're injecting subliminal messages into their sites like nicotine in a cigarette. I can't stop pouring over their sites. All of that hardware goodness shamelessly displayed with no sense of decency! DAMN THEM! damn them.... Oh how they torment me.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yeah I use the buzzer. It's great. I get that reassuring beep when the old system fires up. I love it

But that's on your P-4 right? Newer mobos, even vid cards have the speaker built right in. I know when I didn't run the right power to a vid card that thing screamed louder than a Witch at the north pole with me hearing her here.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Through much inner searching I have found two entities that are inherently more evil and all powerful, at least to me, than the government and my mother-in-law. Those two would be Newegg and Performance PCs. I think they're injecting subliminal messages into their sites like nicotine in a cigarette. I can't stop pouring over their sites. All of that hardware goodness shamelessly displayed with no sense of decency! DAMN THEM! damn them.... Oh how they torment me.



I hear ya brother! The Egg, they gots 6 different credit card numbers on file for me! I only have 2 valid credit cards, Mindy cut the others up. Hmmm what would happen if I selected #1 even though there's been no charge on it??

Oh, & why can't I ever get those banner things right? Click on my pitiful attempt so show I'm running at 4.1893 Ghz now. BTW, I just clocked up my machine to 4.1893Ghz! Actually got it to 4.2100 something but then I clicked on a program and it all locked up on me!

Wait a minute, it is running at 4.20000. How do you get the "clipping utility" to open?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Through much inner searching I have found two entities that are inherently more evil and all powerful, at least to me, than the government and my mother-in-law. Those two would be Newegg and Performance PCs. I think they're injecting subliminal messages into their sites like nicotine in a cigarette. I can't stop pouring over their sites. All of that hardware goodness shamelessly displayed with no sense of decency! DAMN THEM! damn them.... Oh how they torment me.



Have you given any thought into getting some professional help for your condition?


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Through much inner searching I have found two entities that are inherently more evil and all powerful, at least to me, than the government and my mother-in-law. Those two would be Newegg and Performance PCs. I think they're injecting subliminal messages into their sites like nicotine in a cigarette. I can't stop pouring over their sites. All of that hardware goodness shamelessly displayed with no sense of decency! DAMN THEM! damn them.... Oh how they torment me.


I hear ya brother. I have a line of credit with Newegg that I just can't bring up in mixed company.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Have you given any thought into getting some professional help for your condition?


I don't know is there hotline or something? Like Geeks Anonymous or something?
The most shameful thing is when I was in high school I was a major athlete ahem...jock and now I've turned into an AV geek LOL! I do think theres a cure in my future though, I'm almost out of cash


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I don't know is there hotline or something? Like Geeks Anonymous or something?
The most shameful thing is when I was in high school I was a major athlete ahem...jock and now I've turned into an AV geek LOL! I do think theres a cure in my future though, I'm almost out of cash










Oh don't be silly!! Haven't you heard of "trading" or "e-bay" or that one they whisper in court rooms "Craigslist"??








Who the heck is Craig anyway? They hold people accountable for thier gambling addictions, is there no help for this one. 
I hear what you're saying about being a "jock", in the Army I used to run up hills in the summer then ski down them in the winter. The day they amputated my foot, the nurse said she was shocked when I sat up in the recovery room and my first words were "*Get me a Fast Computer*". There was whispers every place I went after that.
The first place I looked for employment asked if I could do data entry. I told them yes, the man said he would check my references, well, before I could get home (1/4 mile away) there was a message on my machine asking when I could start!


----------



## Rockr69

All I know is he's got a big list. Besides everybody selling in my area has all old broken down. I don't think it's too much to ask for new sweet hotness! Well until the wife takes away my bank card. Then I'll be cryin' like a little baby. Two more days till my stuff gets here. Oh the agony, A G O N Y!

If you guys need me I'll be over at Performance PCs.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:

Son of a gun, I never looked at the book. Oops, maybe I shouldn't have said that. Do I get an article 15 for that Enigma??
Article 15 is not required for such a small infraction. I will just call you in for counciling and it won't go on your record...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Through much inner searching I have found two entities that are inherently more evil and all powerful, at least to me, than the government and my mother-in-law. Those two would be Newegg and Performance PCs. I think they're injecting subliminal messages into their sites like nicotine in a cigarette. I can't stop pouring over their sites. All of that hardware goodness shamelessly displayed with no sense of decency! DAMN THEM! damn them.... Oh how they torment me.


I feel ya man.. Xoxide Proformance pcs and newegg get me too. They all have my American Express number on file. My wife is going to kill me one day for using it.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Very neat 'n all but I'm all for using and recycling every single thing so I also took the "leftover" rubber and put it on my PSU, because I forgot to order a vibration dampener for that



















Maybe a nice tip for you fine people huh?










I'll say Rep+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Through much inner searching I have found two entities that are inherently more evil and all powerful, at least to me, than the government and my mother-in-law. Those two would be Newegg and Performance PCs. I think they're injecting subliminal messages into their sites like nicotine in a cigarette. I can't stop pouring over their sites. All of that hardware goodness shamelessly displayed with no sense of decency! DAMN THEM! damn them.... Oh how they torment me.


Oh man its perfomance pcs and frozen cpus for the sleeved junkies since im so lazy and they actually do good work. Although one of the heatshrink ends on my sound module for the cathodes was unshrunk, (did it myself in about 1 flick of the lighter in my pocket lol only happened once with about 80 parts bought from both sites for clients). I like to actually partially cover the connectors with heatshrink when i do the sleeving myself. I do it because i dont want to spend like 75 bones for a unisleeve 24 pin extension. Not to mention the 25$ each unisleeve 6+2 pcie extensions(i need 4) and the 25$ 8 pin. Nasty, but thats apparently what is required to get a "10" in cable management. Point is im picky about it. There are a few stallions in this thread that do thier own extension like Photonmoo. Otherwise its tigerdirect, newegg and directron for the straight hardware, Mnpctech, for the case mods and Wirecare.com for cable management. Oh ya can anyone help me out with my pcie cables? There has to be a better way to hide these. I keep getting dinged for it in the rate my cables thread.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
I'll say Rep+

Oh man its perfomance pcs and frozen cpus for the sleeved junkies since im so lazy and they actually do good work. Although one of the heatshrink ends on my sound module for the cathodes was unshrunk, (did it myself in about 1 flick of the lighter in my pocket lol only happened once with about 80 parts bought from both sites for clients). I like to actually partially cover the connectors with heatshrink when i do the sleeving myself. I do it because i dont want to spend like 75 bones for a unisleeve 24 pin extension. Not to mention the 25$ each unisleeve 6+2 pcie extensions(i need 4) and the 25$ 8 pin. Nasty, but thats apparently what is required to get a "10" in cable management. Point is im picky about it. There are a few stallions in this thread that do thier own extension like Photonmoo. Otherwise its tigerdirect, newegg and directron for the straight hardware, Mnpctech, for the case mods and Wirecare.com for cable management. Oh ya can anyone help me out with my pcie cables? There has to be a better way to hide these. I keep getting dinged for it in the rate my cables thread.









I hid the pci-e cables by: Out of the PSU, through that hole in the case on the bottom, up the back of the drive cage, then under the nose of the card, then plug them into the sockets. They aren't hanging down like that and I think it helps the airflow to keep most of the cables on that side of the case. Looks like you'll have to move the top drive to come through those holes.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I hid the pci-e cables by: Out of the PSU, through that hole in the case on the bottom, up the back of the drive cage, then under the nose of the card, then plug them into the sockets. They aren't hanging down like that and I think it helps the airflow to keep most of the cables on that side of the case. Looks like you'll have to move the top drive to come through those holes.

I think that would require me to flip my psu over but thats not a bad idea. I have more intake fans than out so thats why i leave my psu fan side up. But i think i will take this advice and go ahead and flip it over and route it through the hddcage. Right now i have negative case pressure so maybe this is will even it out or change it to a slight positive which is a good thing for dust. Thanks bro and rep+


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Very Good Trech. That's my stuff.. NOT. ROFL


lol i thought u might get a kick out of it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Sweeet Treach! Where'd you find that baby??

Wow, 6 people on the board at once right now. Enigma, do you get stats of max people on the board at once and stuff like that?


i found it in a a box of lost treasures created by people who were trying to create the ultimate scout!!!







lmao


----------



## Therapy?

Hey guys, that little speaker that came with the case has a yellow and black cable. But no indication which one is negative or positive... any clue?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Hey guys, that little speaker that came with the case has a yellow and black cable. But no indication which one is negative or positive... any clue?

Yellow + Black - but that speaker will work either direction, at least it does on my MB.


----------



## FRo57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I don't know is there hotline or something? Like Geeks Anonymous or something?
The most shameful thing is when I was in high school I was a major athlete ahem...jock and now I've turned into an AV geek LOL! I do think theres a cure in my future though, I'm almost out of cash









Haha, nice. A friend of mine says I'm a special type of person since I'm more of an athlete than all of my friends, but I'm also in the play and am building a computer right now. Also, I know a heck of a lot more about video games than them. Running 5 miles, then playing video games is a good day for me, XD


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FRo57* 
Haha, nice. A friend of mine says I'm a special type of person since I'm more of an athlete than all of my friends, but I'm also in the play and am building a computer right now. Also, I know a heck of a lot more about video games than them. Running 5 miles, then playing video games is a good day for me, XD

Keep it up. If I had your attitude younger I don't think I would be in the terrible shape im in now. You know Pear.... Shape


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 










Such a SWEET RIG


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Hey guys, that little speaker that came with the case has a yellow and black cable. But no indication which one is negative or positive... any clue?

A speaker is just a fancy resistor. or Valve as the Britz might say. Anyway. no problem just plug it in.


----------



## AyeYo

Well, I finally made a ghetto mini tripod (rig is on the floor and I'm too lazy and have no space to put it on the desk) and got some decent pictures.

Hardly impressive given most of these other rigs, but hey, the colors look cool.














































I know it's messy. I'll be taking that dreaded right-side panel off and redoing the wires this weekend.


----------



## Therapy?

K guys small update.

I tried every RAM module again. Turns out I only get an image on my screen when I have ONE Ram module working. And only when it is in slot 3. No other slot works and neither does it work with 2 ram modules anywhere. Both modules work, but only if one of them is in slot 3.

In any other setup I get a beep every 5 second. I looked it up and it says that it indicates a RAM failure.

What is your conclusion? I dont know if the RAM is crap or that the slots of the motherboard are crap...

*edit* I'm 90% sure it's the latter. No setup beside one of either ram module in slot 3 works.


----------



## dledmo

I am having problems with my first ever build. Everything is in place (or so it seems), hit the power switch; fans and leds come on, the ODD comes on, the CPU fan spins. The power led is fine, the HDD doesn't light up. The moniter is blank. The mobo is a Gigabyte MA785GMT-UD2H, I tried the HDMI and the DVI, no signal from either. Any ideas about where I should start looking for problems?


----------



## Enigma8750

*dem some nice Pictures....... Daddy Like!!!!!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dledmo* 
I am having problems with my first ever build. Everything is in place (or so it seems), hit the power switch; fans and leds come on, the ODD comes on, the CPU fan spins. The power led is fine, the HDD doesn't light up. The moniter is blank. The mobo is a Gigabyte MA785GMT-UD2H, I tried the HDMI and the DVI, no signal from either. Any ideas about where I should start looking for problems?

Unplug every wire and do it again. You hooked up something wrong and the only way youre going to find it is to do it again.:swearing:


----------



## Enigma8750

General's Pick of the Week


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dledmo* 
I am having problems with my first ever build. Everything is in place (or so it seems), hit the power switch; fans and leds come on, the ODD comes on, the CPU fan spins. The power led is fine, the HDD doesn't light up. The moniter is blank. The mobo is a Gigabyte MA785GMT-UD2H, I tried the HDMI and the DVI, no signal from either. Any ideas about where I should start looking for problems?

MA785GMT-UD2H

do you have rev 1.0 or 1.1. Should be stamped on the mobo


----------



## dledmo

rev 1.0


----------



## Rockr69

did you forget to plug in the power for the video card?


----------



## dledmo

The mobo has it's own HDMI. I did add an Asus EAH4350 which I plan to use for my HDTV. I tried the HDMI in both and no luck. I had previously used the HDMI from my PS3 to my moniter and it worked fine. I switched the DVI from my current pc to the new and no luck.


----------



## Enigma8750

New Promotions are In

*The Following Gentlemen have showed their utmost Support to the Organization
and have Worked Above and Beyond what Anyone has ever Expected of Them.
I do Not give out these Promotions Lightly
and this is a Tribute their Hard Work, Know How and
Sacrifice that these Troops have Given to the CMSSC.
Congratulations Men. You Deserve this and More.*

ButMuncher:British Scout Troop









Amstelager: Aka. The Big Cat.









xquisit: Repulic of Gamers Member









Bradey: Aussie Special Forces Trained in long range Gaming









Rockr69:Socket 478 Specialist









Therapy?:New Builder









ACM: OCN Intel/Nvidia Specialist










Pandemahaos:Video Card Expert ATI Side.









AmBiGuOuS: i7 Builder









AyeYo: Core 2 Killer









gtsteviiee Scout Animation Chief









Rogue1266: Anti Console Activist









rfjunkie: Daily Driver









MeatloafOverdose: Wire Sleeving Expert
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...orm-scout.html









Lee79:New Overclocker









MaD-DoS:New Builder Overclocker









That is ALL!


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

New Promotions are In

*The Following Gentlemen have showed their utmost Support to the Organization
and have Worked Above and Beyond what Anyone has ever Expected of Them.
I do Not give out these Promotions Lightly
and this is a Tribute their Hard Work, Know How and
Sacrifice that these Troops have Given to the CMSSC.
Congratulations Men. You Deserve this and More.*

ButMuncher:British Scout Troop









Amstelager: Aka. The Big Cat.









xquisit: Repulic of Gamers Member









Bradey: Aussie Special Forces Trained in long range Gaming









Rockr69:Socket 478 Specialist









Therapy?:New Builder









ACM: OCN Intel/Nvidia Specialist









Pandemahaos:Video Card Expert ATI Side.









AmBiGuOuS: i7 Builder









AyeYo: Core 2 Killer









gtsteviiee Scout Animation Chief









Rogue1266: Anti Console Activist









rfjunkie: Daily Driver









MeatloafOverdose: Wire Sleeving Expert http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...orm-scout.html









Lee79:New Overclocker









MaD-DoS:New Builder Overclocker









That is ALL!


Thanks for the promotion Enigma, i'll try m best to serve the comunity with my life







.


----------



## Rockr69

I don't want to seem vain, but is there a place to view our awards collectively?


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I don't want to seem vain, but is there a place to view our awards collectively?

Would that be page 1 and 3?


----------



## Enigma8750

Its on page 3

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6483447


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dledmo* 
The mobo has it's own HDMI. I did add an Asus EAH4350 which I plan to use for my HDTV. I tried the HDMI in both and no luck. I had previously used the HDMI from my PS3 to my moniter and it worked fine. I switched the DVI from my current pc to the new and no luck.

okay. So are you getting a post and can you enter the bios?


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Congrats on all the promotions guys / gals well done!

Another Fine job too by our esteemed Enigma!


----------



## Enigma8750

you too. Swag.. long time no see. Where you been hidin yourself. Did you go walk about.


----------



## the.ronin

Do you guys think there would be any way to fit 200mm fans to replace the top and front 140mm fans?


----------



## Rockr69

It seems I remember reading somewhere that with some of these Gigabyte boards have to be started with 1 stick of ram in slot three. Then you can get into the bios and setup the rest. Again i could be just imagining it but I don't think so


----------



## dledmo

It was the video card. I unplugged it and the boot worked. Thanks for all the help!!! Reps!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It seems I remember reading somewhere that with some of these Gigabyte boards have to be started with 1 stick of ram in slot three. Then you can get into the bios and setup the rest. Again i could be just imagining it but I don't think so

Gee and I was just going to say it sounds like both of these guys with new Gigabyte boards are having similar problems.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dledmo*


It was the video card. I unplugged it and the boot worked. Thanks for all the help!!! Reps!


So then, you're saying the board has onboard HDMI video? So you have to disable it and then put in the regular card?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


K guys small update.

I tried every RAM module again. Turns out I only get an image on my screen when I have ONE Ram module working. And only when it is in slot 3. No other slot works and neither does it work with 2 ram modules anywhere. Both modules work, but only if one of them is in slot 3.

In any other setup I get a beep every 5 second. I looked it up and it says that it indicates a RAM failure.

What is your conclusion? I dont know if the RAM is crap or that the slots of the motherboard are crap...

*edit* I'm 90% sure it's the latter. No setup beside one of either ram module in slot 3 works.


Ok, now I believe it's the motherboard. How long does it take you to get it RMA'ed? Do you have a dealer over there or are you sending it to another country?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Keep it up. If I had your attitude younger I don't think I would be in the terrible shape im in now. You know Pear.... Shape


I don't know General E, did you see my post, I used to have that attitude and now I am, lets say your shape. Even post amputation I tried outrigger skiing and a lot of upper body stuff (wheelchair athletics) to stay in shape but it just didn't work out. Now I've been on a diet ---acchh-- sorry something stuck in my throat, for over a year (lost 70lbs, got off daytime o2) but I still can't do much physically.

My only consolation is that some years ago I read that while gaming (computer, remember, I'm in NV), you actually burn more calories than while you're just sitting there.

I wasn't going to respond then I got this in my e-mail: http://www.pcworld.com/article/18821...nl_cox_h_crawl


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Memphis* 
... I will easily be able to wire in many more fans than just two....







Thank you all very much, I am just lookin to gather what I need so I can order my supplies and have it hear roughly the same time as my case, thank you all very much!

I have been looking into this as well. Where are you getting 140mm or 120mm fans with the LED on/off switch? As far as Iâ€™ve found, only the 200mm Storm Force has the extra wiring. According to CM, the stock 140mm fans are not sold through normal outlets. Please let me know if you have found some fans with LED on/off switches.

Some concern has also been raised as to how much capacity the switch itself has in terms o tapping in other LED leads.

What Iâ€™m working on is tapping the switch to a relay which will regulate power to a cold cathode. Someone else in these forums had come up with the idea unfortunately he hasnâ€™t been active for a while and canâ€™t provide clarification on how he did it.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
you too. Swag.. long time no see. Where you been hidin yourself. Did you go walk about.

Walk About, lol
I only wish sometimes I could just go off and do that!
Been looking after the Wife as she hasnt been well for a while now, and also Had The Sled Acrylic Tech Bench Case to complete, also the Newest project my Jolly,s Tech Bench 2010,
Also the fact I,m Staff on the NewModCity.com Site, so been Moderating the Competitions going on there and will be Judging the Current Comps for there 1st Anniversary Case Mod Comp.
That and [email protected] Mentoring on OCForum, so I,m a busy Guy at times

BTW - If anyone here has an old Generic Case they may have laying around after Upgrading to the Storm Scout,
You are more than Welcome to come and join the NewModCity 1st Anniversary Case Mod Comp.
*Rules and Information*


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

General's Pick of the Week











Wow, sweet. Thank you!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Walk About, lol 
I only wish sometimes I could just go off and do that!
Been looking after the Wife as she hasnt been well for a while now, and also Had The Sled Acrylic Tech Bench Case to complete, also the Newest project my Jolly,s Tech Bench 2010, 
Also the fact I,m Staff on the NewModCity.com Site, so been Moderating the Competitions going on there and will be Judging the Current Comps for there 1st Anniversary Case Mod Comp.
That and [email protected] Mentoring on OCForum, so I,m a busy Guy at times

BTW - If anyone here has an old Generic Case they may have laying around after Upgrading to the Storm Scout,
You are more than Welcome to come and join the NewModCity 1st Anniversary Case Mod Comp.
*Rules and Information*


yea I checked you out and found your stuff online after you reappeared again. Very proud of your accomplishments JS. I love the picture of you. Very Debonair. Anyway. Glad you came by to visit. come by anytime my friend.

Enigma


----------



## BriSleep

Hey for you guys that have been around for a while, like me, click on Jollys tech bench 2010 and look what he used as an "optical drive".








My heart actually skipped a beat, it looks like the original CD drive that we had, it came in a SoundBlaster box with a really long card that had sound and a CD and you connected the CD drive to the card. Man that was a long time ago.
I've always wanted to have 2 motherboards in one case and now I know how!
Then I just remembered CMOS jumper. Wow! I no longer have one, I have an external button, an internal button and that's it, of course same on Mindys rig because she got the better motherboard.
Thanks Jolly, you're a genuine PC Wizard.


----------



## Amstelager

Awesome, thanks for the Promo Enigma.
I had a look at your paintjob thread and it looks so great, i really would like to get mine looking half as good. It will def be a great reference.

I wonder if any of u good scouts can help me out. Iv just given my beloved favourite game BF2, a chance to breath and started trying out the Bad Company 2 beta, which it seems is not liking my 8800GT 1GB GFX card.
For some reason i thought that card would last me a lifetime when i bought it.








So my question is, i have a friend selling his "ASUS 4870 Dark Knight 512MB" for R1300 (174$), do u guys know if this card would make much of a difference or would i be better off saving up for something else?


----------



## the.ronin

Since I couldn't find any blue LED fans with the on/off switch wiring, I decided to just swap out the red LEDs from the stock fans with blue ones from some other CM fans. Maybe it's the tint, maybe the red LEDs were super subdued or maybe it's just me but the blue really shines through way more ...



















I'm aiming to wire in some blue cathodes and tap that into the switch as well.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amstelager*


Awesome, thanks for the Promo Enigma.
I had a look at your paintjob thread and it looks so great, i really would like to get mine looking half as good. It will def be a great reference.

I wonder if any of u good scouts can help me out. Iv just given my beloved favourite game BF2, a chance to breath and started trying out the Bad Company 2 beta, which it seems is not liking my 8800GT 1GB GFX card.
For some reason i thought that card would last me a lifetime when i bought it.








So my question is, i have a friend selling his "ASUS 4870 Dark Knight 512MB" for R1300 (174$), do u guys know if this card would make much of a difference or would i be better off saving up for something else?


You don't have your monitor in you sig line, so, I don't remember but isn't 512mb the limit at which you reach for a 17" monitor? I'll look it up if someone doesn't know off the top of thier head. If you're going to buy a used card I'd go with something in the Nvidia 200 series, like a 260. I don't know about your money but that's pretty pricey for a 4870, here that's what a 4870 costs new. You can get a GTX 260 new for $180-. Look for a better deal or save for a better card.

Wow, I have to admit ignorance here but after looking at the Nvidia line, those old cards even the 285 has only 240 cores. A 4870 has 800 and mine has 1600. If Nvidia doesn't release thier new series soon they may get bumped out of the biz.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Since I couldn't find any blue LED fans with the on/off switch wiring, I decided to just swap out the red LEDs from the stock fans with blue ones from some other CM fans. Maybe it's the tint, maybe the red LEDs were super subdued or maybe it's just me but the blue really shines through way more ...



















I'm aiming to wire in some blue cathodes and tap that into the switch as well.










Very nice man, but I'm pretty partial to blue, if you haven't seen my rigs.


----------



## Bradey

here are some more pics,
i now got
2 140mm, 1 120mm in
and
2 120mm, 1 140mm out














































my CPU idles at 30C no CPU fan on and loads at 40C fan at full


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, now I believe it's the motherboard. How long does it take you to get it RMA'ed? Do you have a dealer over there or are you sending it to another country?


I dunno should be about a week or so. It's here in Dutchyland









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It seems I remember reading somewhere that with some of these Gigabyte boards have to be started with 1 stick of ram in slot three. Then you can get into the bios and setup the rest. Again i could be just imagining it but I don't think so


Would be great if you could find out where you read that. Doesn't seem the other guy's problem was the same though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dledmo*


It was the video card. I unplugged it and the boot worked. Thanks for all the help!!! Reps!


Did you boot up with two ram modules in the mobo?


----------



## Penryn

Just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents:










Yes, 2 GTX 295s in there. LOVE THIS CASE!

*Also, just thought I'd add I got this case on sale at Fry's 79.99 (69.99 after rebate)*


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


yea I checked you out and found your stuff online after you reappeared again. Very proud of your accomplishments JS. I love the picture of you. Very Debonair. Anyway. Glad you came by to visit. come by anytime my friend.

Enigma


Thanks Enigma, 
For the Comments and checking my stuff out, yeah just an Old School type of guy here,that love's technology.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey for you guys that have been around for a while, like me, click on Jollys tech bench 2010 and look what he used as an "optical drive".








My heart actually skipped a beat, it looks like the original CD drive that we had, it came in a SoundBlaster box with a really long card that had sound and a CD and you connected the CD drive to the card. Man that was a long time ago. 
I've always wanted to have 2 motherboards in one case and now I know how! 
Then I just remembered CMOS jumper. Wow! I no longer have one, I have an external button, an internal button and that's it, of course same on Mindys rig because she got the better motherboard.
Thanks Jolly, you're a genuine PC Wizard.


Thanks BriSleep, 
Yes that old Creative Sound Blaster CD-RW actually still works quite well too, and the CMOS external switch saves having to open up the case to get to the Jumper pins which are sometimes covered by large GPU,s and a pita to get too.
I guess you also liked the Smooth-n-Fold Cube Case then too.

Mod on Scouts!


----------



## Amstelager

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


You don't have your monitor in you sig line, so, I don't remember but isn't 512mb the limit at which you reach for a 17" monitor? I'll look it up if someone doesn't know off the top of thier head. If you're going to buy a used card I'd go with something in the Nvidia 200 series, like a 260. I don't know about your money but that's pretty pricey for a 4870, here that's what a 4870 costs new. You can get a GTX 260 new for $180-. Look for a better deal or save for a better card.

Wow, I have to admit ignorance here but after looking at the Nvidia line, those old cards even the 285 has only 240 cores. A 4870 has 800 and mine has 1600. If Nvidia doesn't release thier new series soon they may get bumped out of the biz.


Hi BriSleep, thanks for the reply.
My monitor is the 23" Samsung 2333. Yeah i think you are right. After looking around i think im going wait for those new nvidea cards with dx11 support and if the prices are reasonable ill go with one of them otherwise i think i will go with the 5850. The 5850 will cost me, 510$ but should keep me going for a while.
Anyways thanks for the advice.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Since I couldn't find any blue LED fans with the on/off switch wiring, I decided to just swap out the red LEDs from the stock fans with blue ones from some other CM fans. Maybe it's the tint, maybe the red LEDs were super subdued or maybe it's just me but the blue really shines through way more ...

I'm aiming to wire in some blue cathodes and tap that into the switch as well.










Nice Pictures... I like the lighting.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by Penyrn: thought I'd throw in my 2 cents












That's a Nice two cents......


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*











That's a Nice two cents......

















I'll give you a quarter for it







, nice dude nice,


----------



## FRo57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Since I couldn't find any blue LED fans with the on/off switch wiring, I decided to just swap out the red LEDs from the stock fans with blue ones from some other CM fans. Maybe it's the tint, maybe the red LEDs were super subdued or maybe it's just me but the blue really shines through way more ...


Well, Blue actually transmits at a higher wavelength or something like that, so blue laser pointers and stuff with blue actually do "shine more" in that they are more visible from farther away.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


Just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents:










Yes, 2 GTX 295s in there. LOVE THIS CASE!

*Also, just thought I'd add I got this case on sale at Fry's 79.99 (69.99 after rebate)*


----------



## Rogue1266

By the way. 'General Enigma8750 Sir'; 'Thank You' sir, very kind of you for the promotion...









Rogue1266: Anti-Console Activist







<<<<"COOL"







__


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Would be great if you could find out where you read that. Doesn't seem the other guy's problem was the same though.

I wish I could remember also. So did you get it going after unplugging your card?


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


here are some more pics, 
i now got 
2 140mm, 1 120mm in
and
2 120mm, 1 140mm out



Top side fan intake and bottom one exhaust? How is that working out for you?


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I wish I could remember also. So did you get it going after unplugging your card?


Bummer... but I guess we'll see what happens when I get my next mobo









I didn't have to unplug my videocard. It booted up just fine with the card in there but ONLY when I got just one RAM module in the 3rd RAM slot on my motherboard. It wouldn't boot with any other slot or combination whatsoever.

I sent it for RMA today. Let's hope they'll send the replacement fast







If I get the same problem, I'll boot up the system on one module and install windows, drivers, and then try to plug in the next module.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Bummer... but I guess we'll see what happens when I get my next mobo









I didn't have to unplug my videocard. It booted up just fine with the card in there but ONLY when I got just one RAM module in the 3rd RAM slot on my motherboard. It wouldn't boot with any other slot or combination whatsoever.

I sent it for RMA today. Let's hope they'll send the replacement fast







If I get the same problem, I'll boot up the system on one module and install windows, drivers, and then try to plug in the next module.


That really is a heartbreaker. Is it just me or does there seem to be an abnormal amount DOA hardware nowadays than there used to be? I've been lucky so far ( as I knock very hard on my head for it is a great substitution for wood) and I'm hoping I don't have any problems with my gear. I'm gonna fully bench test it all before i tear down this rig. I wish you Godspeed on your RMA.


----------



## Rockr69

Great news troops my gear is on the truck and heading for my house. ETA 1300 hrs Pacific time. YESSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## FRo57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Great news troops my gear is on the truck and heading for my house. ETA 1300 hrs Pacific time. YESSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


NICE!!! My psu is on it's way today as well, XD


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*












ROFL!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


Just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents:










Yes, 2 GTX 295s in there. LOVE THIS CASE!

*Also, just thought I'd add I got this case on sale at Fry's 79.99 (69.99 after rebate)*


Coming together well, quad sli ftw, rep+


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Thanks Enigma,
For the Comments and checking my stuff out, yeah just an Old School type of guy here,that love's technology.

Thanks BriSleep,
Yes that old Creative Sound Blaster CD-RW actually still works quite well too, and the CMOS external switch saves having to open up the case to get to the Jumper pins which are sometimes covered by large GPU,s and a pita to get too.
I guess you also liked the Smooth-n-Fold Cube Case then too.

Mod on Scouts!

Yes, I haven't seen anything you've done that I didn't like!







I'm not too sure I understand one thing though, on the Smooth-n-Fold, there's only one video connection right? It's that way because it's on your network and you access it from there. Is that right?


----------



## systemviper

i just picked up 2 for 69.99 each, i can wait to upgrade my home systems!


----------



## Rockr69

One last Overclock shot before VISTA-ROCKR goes down. Just a few more hours before it all arrives. Anyway here's the shot
Attachment 139921
Won't run any higher. I don't want to increase the CPU voltage anymore. It's got to work for my buddy's build.


----------



## Edgarejc

Have not posted here in a while because school started >_>

Hopefully i can get some new ideas on what too do next to my
scout


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*












I lol'd.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey, someone was asking about fan controllers. Actually I think he wanted to wire new fans to the Scout switch.
Anyway, check out this custom controller I found on someone elses thread.
Attachment 140027


----------



## BriSleep

I wish to ask if anyone can do line art, or perhaps has something like Photoshop that can turn a picture into line art. If you can, could you please change this image into line art and post it back here so I can etch it in Mindy's window.

Attachment 140029

Enlarging it about 30% would be great too, if possible. 
TIA,
Bri


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amstelager*


Awesome, thanks for the Promo Enigma.
I had a look at your paintjob thread and it looks so great, i really would like to get mine looking half as good. It will def be a great reference.

I wonder if any of u good scouts can help me out. Iv just given my beloved favourite game BF2, a chance to breath and started trying out the Bad Company 2 beta, which it seems is not liking my 8800GT 1GB GFX card.
For some reason i thought that card would last me a lifetime when i bought it.








So my question is, i have a friend selling his "ASUS 4870 Dark Knight 512MB" for R1300 (174$), do u guys know if this card would make much of a difference or would i be better off saving up for something else?


I bought one of those. They look great but they are not that great video cards. Uses to much power and a 5770 would be better. 12 watts at idle and dx 11


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I wish to ask if anyone can do line art, or perhaps has something like Photoshop that can turn a picture into line art. If you can, could you please change this image into line art and post it back here so I can etch it in Mindy's window.

Attachment 140029

Enlarging it about 30% would be great too, if possible. 
TIA,
Bri


Tell Treacherous Intellegence about it but I will give it a try to.

Hey for one. Try this program its free and does as much as Photoshop.

http://filehippo.com/download_the_gimp/

Also Bri.. I love this controller. I am on my big screen and can't see the picture that well. Is that a custom board for a controller or is it for sale. I want one.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


One last Overclock shot before VISTA-ROCKR goes down. Just a few more hours before it all arrives. Anyway here's the shot
Attachment 139921
Won't run any higher. I don't want to increase the CPU voltage anymore. It's got to work for my buddy's build.


Wow. Awesome Numbers on the prescott. But you will love the new stuff so much. Multicore is the wave of the future. You can have less speed and do twice the stuff.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


here are some more pics, 
i now got 
2 140mm, 1 120mm in
and
2 120mm, 1 140mm out














































my CPU idles at 30C no CPU fan on and loads at 40C fan at full



Great lighting effects.


----------



## Bradey

my back stock fan was set to run at 5v when i got it


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


Just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents:










Yes, 2 GTX 295s in there. LOVE THIS CASE!

*Also, just thought I'd add I got this case on sale at Fry's 79.99 (69.99 after rebate)*


Are you sure that 850 watts is enough. Wow that's a monster System. Have you done a 3D Mark 06 on that rig yet? I would love to see those numbers.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


my back stock fan was set to run at 5v when i got it


 I had something like that with my blowhole fan.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Tell Treacherous Intellegence about it but I will give it a try to.

Hey for one. Try this program its free and does as much as Photoshop.

http://filehippo.com/download_the_gimp/

Also Bri.. I love this controller. I am on my big screen and can't see the picture that well. Is that a custom board for a controller or is it for sale. I want one.


Ok, General I asked Treach, we'll see what he can do. 
That baby is custom... this guys rig is off the hook as the kids say! I know it's gotta be metal but it looks like Plexi it's so smooth and he must have spent weeks working on it. It's somewhere in the W/C board, if you want me to I'll link to it, just let me know and I'll find it again.


----------



## Enigma8750

*I am loving all this Lighting effects.

















*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, General I asked Treach, we'll see what he can do.
That baby is custom... this guys rig is off the hook as the kids say! I know it's gotta be metal but it looks like Plexi it's so smooth and he must have spent weeks working on it. It's somewhere in the W/C board, if you want me to I'll link to it, just let me know and I'll find it again.

No We have it on our page to a couple of hundred pages ago but I can find it. Guys like us have a lot of time on their hands now a days.. know what I mean Vern.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*I am loving all this Lighting effects.










*
*
*
*
i just used the camera on auto, that is how it looks all the time*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
No We have it on our page to a couple of hundred pages ago but I can find it. Guys like us have a lot of time on their hands now a days.. know what I mean Vern.

Then you go huh, I go yeah, you go huh, I go yeah, you go huh and I shout YEAH! Right?
Lot of time on my hands? Surely you jest sir, I am a very busy man, I spent about 2 hours downloading, installing playing and finally deciding that World of Warcraft is a waste of time and money, then about an hour running Gimp, >ha! that's funny a Gimp running Gimp!







< trying to turn that .jpg into a line drawing. I did get it to take the dragon off the backround and change the color of the lines of the dragon to a teal sort of color but that will not do for what I've got planned. Then I spent the past 1 1/2 hrs looking through the ATI 5800 series owners club to see if there's anything great and new and if anyone read what I read.
Man I'm busy!!








Have you ever seen the movie Pans Labyrinth Enigma? It's all in Spanish and subtitled and I've got it on Blue Ray (for $7-) but I can't get Mindy to watch it with me & she's the one that got me into in the first place!
Goodnight all time to take my pills and lay down.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


\\
Also Bri.. I love this controller. I am on my big screen and can't see the picture that well. Is that a custom board for a controller or is it for sale. I want one.











It looks like a standard off the shelf fan and cathode controller but mounted on perspex with a spacer. I like how he took the box off the cathode module. I still prefer the ones with a clear box because of safety. Imagine shocking youself reaching for the fan controller lol. But hey it looks fantastic though!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Are you sure that 850 watts is enough. Wow that's a monster System. Have you done a 3D Mark 06 on that rig yet? I would love to see those numbers.


Using the handy psu calculator link you have, i calculated his rig to be at 836 watts 100% load. Factor in capacitor aging and then he will have a problem. I would recommend a 1200 watt psu for 24/7 use. Once the psu starts to age, they lose efficiency and need to be a higher wattage to keep the same load.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yes, I haven't seen anything you've done that I didn't like!







I'm not too sure I understand one thing though, on the Smooth-n-Fold, there's only one video connection right? It's that way because it's on your network and you access it from there. Is that right?

Yes the Smoothwall Firewall section does have a video card,
but is only needed for installation, of the smoothwall software, once thats done and all up and running, can be removed, as the interface is done through the network using your web browser and any changes to smoothwall,s config or updates are done using Win-SCP and Putty.ssh

The Folding Rig does have GPU and runs like any other system, at first before had GPU in there it ran Headless/Diskless Folding Client, Notfreds folding and used flash drive for WU Folding data, and was accessed across the network.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Have you ever seen the movie Pans Labyrinth Enigma? It's all in Spanish and subtitled and I've got it on Blue Ray (for $7-) but I can't get Mindy to watch it with me & she's the one that got me into in the first place!
Goodnight all time to take my pills and lay down.

ive seen it Pans Labyrinth


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I had something like that with my blowhole fan.

Really? That might explain why my back fan moves so much less air than an identical CM fan I just bought. I'll have check mine...


----------



## DrivingVertigo

This is my first Coolermaster case. It's also my first time with any sort of cable management. She's a beauty of a case, well thought out, and priced right. So, without further delay...my crappy webcam shots.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Nice Scout there DrivingVertigo, yeah pita bout the webcam, but I,m sure the General will fix that for you, if you ask nicely!


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh btw Swag.. I think I found the solution to your Air cooling problems.


----------



## Enigma8750

*DrivingVertigo: I just got to say.. I love the custom paint work you did on that case. Man that is Sick.*









And the Insides look Great.. Welcome to the Scouts My Man.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrivingVertigo* 
This is my first Coolermaster case. It's also my first time with any sort of cable management. She's a beauty of a case, well thought out, and priced right. So, without further delay...my crappy webcam shots.
















Nice rig.

What video card is that?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:

Then you go huh, I go yeah, you go huh, I go yeah, you go huh and I shout YEAH! Right?
Lot of time on my hands? Surely you jest sir, I am a very busy man, I spent about 2 hours downloading, installing playing and finally deciding that World of Warcraft is a waste of time and money, then about an hour running Gimp, >ha! that's funny a Gimp running Gimp!<
BriSleep. You read my mind. I said to myself hes gonna think that I'm making a shot at him having a disappearing foot. But that is exactly what I thought. LOL

He's gonna think that I'm making a shot about a Gimp running Gimp. You are too cool. Thanks for Straightening me out. And just wait. Treach is gonna show you something you won't believe. He is the Shizaal wit da Photoshop.


----------



## Therapy?

Oh by the way, thanks for the promotion Enigma, sir!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Ohh btw Swag.. I think I found the solution to your Air cooling problems.










LOL, I Have actually this Now helping our Cooling, 3.6KW 2000btu Portable Aircon Reverse Cycle and also Auto De-Humidifies too!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Are you sure that 850 watts is enough. Wow that's a monster System. Have you done a 3D Mark 06 on that rig yet? I would love to see those numbers.

Yeppers:










Vantage.


----------



## DrivingVertigo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*DrivingVertigo: I just got to say.. I love the custom paint work you did on that case. Man that is Sick.
*
*
*
*
Haha, I wish my case had a wicked wavy pattern to it. No, that's just the effect of Topaz Denoise trying to filter out all that nasty chroma noise from my webcam.

Quote:


Originally Posted by AyeYo 
Nice rig.

What video card is that?

It's a PNY Geforce 9600GT with a Fatality edition Zalman VF-700cu. After I get my tax return she's getting a new card, to give that Athlon II X4 a proper workout.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrivingVertigo* 
Haha, I wish my case had a wicked wavy pattern to it. No, that's just the effect of Topaz Denoise trying to filter out all that nasty chroma noise from my webcam.

That is the most technical thing that I have ever heard said on this whole web site and I have to say. I didn't understand a thing you said.









Welcome aboard Mate. Fill out your Sig Rig info in the User CP part at the top of the page so we know what you got. Thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penryn* 
Yeppers:










Vantage.

*Vantage... Rep up. + for anyone that can beat this score.*


----------



## Penryn

Thanks, thats with stock clocks btw, still need to run it OCed when I get out of class XD.


----------



## Enigma8750

That might be a while my friend. My vantage score with my 4870x2 only left me at about 13000 and some change. That is an awesome score Penryn


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
ive seen it Pans Labyrinth

So Bradey, what did you think? Awesome effects huh? I feel it's the only subtitled movie that I've ever wanted to watch more than once, not just because of the effects but the story line is pretty good too.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


Yeppers:










Vantage.


Ok, what version (or year) are you using and is your sig line wrong? I don't think, you can't get a cpu score that high on an i-7 @ 3.4G's, I think that's your sig line clock. With the latest Vantage I get cpu 25047 at 3.8G's
One 5870 will get a 17780 Gpu. I can't beat you now but you're on when the Fermi's come out, uh, if they come out.








Ok, did mean 3DMark Vantage? Because PC mark Vantage is a whole different ball of string.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


LOL, I Have actually this Now helping our Cooling, 3.6KW 2000btu Portable Aircon Reverse Cycle and also Auto De-Humidifies too!











So Jolly, you live in Victoria right? That's south right? So isn't it usually pretty cool there? I would think it would be like living in Canada. Or is it just your computer room is cranking out so much that you have to use this to cool it?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, what version (or year) are you using and is your sig line wrong? I don't think, you can't get a cpu score that high on an i-7 @ 3.4G's, I think that's your sig line clock. With the latest Vantage I get cpu 25047 at 3.8G's
One 5870 will get a 17780 Gpu. I can't beat you now but you're on when the Fermi's come out, uh, if they come out.








Ok, did mean 3DMark Vantage? Because PC mark Vantage is a whole different ball of string.


This is 3D mark Vantage. The CPU score is inflated due to PhysX enabled I think.
I may be returning the 295s so I can get 2 GTX 480s when they drop. Debating...


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


So Jolly, you live in Victoria right? That's south right? So isn't it usually pretty cool there? I would think it would be like living in Canada. Or is it just your computer room is cranking out so much that you have to use this to cool it?


Yep , live down on the South Coast , and n isnt like Canada,s cool climate, 
Last year, actual the this weekend is anniversary of Black Sat 7th Feb 09 was the worst day in Australian Bush fire History, where the Temps rose to 50C and over 200 lives and 1900 homes lost,
Late Jan - March is our hottest part of Summer where we get allot of Days in the mid 40C's

Here is the Temp on that day our old house last Black Sat









This one a couple of weeks ago









On those Days My Folding Farm gets shut down 7 rigs - 5 of them are in the office


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
BriSleep. You read my mind. I said to myself hes gonna think that I'm making a shot at him having a disappearing foot. But that is exactly what I thought. LOL

He's gonna think that I'm making a shot about a Gimp running Gimp. You are too cool. Thanks for Straightening me out. And just wait. Treach is gonna show you something you won't believe. He is the Shizaal wit da Photoshop.










HA! How do you think I've lived 21 years Cancer free? I had to go to Stanford U. to have my surgery because my cancer was so rare back then that no one knew how to handle it. So, they have 2 really strong policies for thier patients - #1 nobody can tell you when you're going to die, not science, not theology & esp *not Doctors*! Then #2 was, we're going to hook you together with someone in at least a similar situation and keep track of both. Well, most people in my situation are between the ages of 4 and 12 so they hooked me with a guy who lost an elbow to Osteosarcoma. He however was from a wealthy family, I'm most certainly not. I was told over and over by the people who knew better that the best way to fight cancer was to laugh at it and that means literally as well as figuratively.

So, since the day of my amputation I made it my goal that no one was to feel sorry for me and it was up to me to come up with the corniest, baddest, most disarming jokes about my condition. My all time high was during a company breakfast with all the sales guys and thier wives and all the warehouse workers. My boss said I had a funny joke and when asked I said I could do something none of them could. One of the wives asked, what? So I said I could put my foot behind my neck, she asked how (I had been preparing under the table), so I took off my prosthesis and put my artificial foot behind my neck!







She turned so white my boss jumped up and got behind her because he thought she would faint.

The guy Stanford hooked me up with, we e-mailed each other about 3 times a week, his family was always feeling bad for him and rushing to help him out. He often wrote that the only time he felt decent was when he went to his appointments at Stanford. After 4 months I got a card from his family annoucing his funeral.

I left home at 16 and moved to San Fransisco and slept on my aunts living room floor. I was an assistant manager at a downtown Wendys and there was a man there that worked and 8 hour shift there then went across the block to work a shift as a steak house waiter. I asked him how he dealt with it and kept so energetic. He said if there's one thing in life he learned it was "you've got to keep a sense of humor, always keep a sense of humor". So, I've always loved comedy and I've kept a sense of humor and my Oncologist team said that's probably why I was still alive and the other guy wasn't. I got Cancer, the Big C







at age 28, I had surgery (a team of 5 on my foot a team of six on my lymph nodes in my groin). I've got severe pain, chronic problems, Narcolepsy, nightime o2, a PITA wife & 2 Dachshunds. No Chemo, no radiation and I kept laughing and loving and living, 21 years later I'm still alive and still laughing at everything.

Keep laughing everybody.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
LOL, I Have actually this Now helping our Cooling, 3.6KW 2000btu Portable Aircon Reverse Cycle and also Auto De-Humidifies too!










i have one of those,
mine leaks out the bottom
am i missing something


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Yep , live down on the South Coast , and n isnt like Canada,s cool climate,
Last year, actual the this weekend is anniversary of Black Sat 7th Feb 09 was the worst day in Australian Bush fire History, where the Temps rose to 50C and over 200 lives and 1900 homes lost,
Late Jan - March is our hottest part of Summer where we get allot of Days in the mid 40C's

Here is the Temp on that day our old house last Black Sat









This one a couple of weeks ago









On those Days My Folding Farm gets shut down 7 rigs - 5 of them are in the office

Yeah, I saw the bush fire things on a Nature channel show. Holy C*** man, I live in the desert and it never gets over 103f here! I think the record was 106 back in the 1950's. Mindy and I get to 90f and we have to stay in one spot and not move until it's over. I can't imagine living in those conditions.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
So Bradey, what did you think? Awesome effects huh? I feel it's the only subtitled movie that I've ever wanted to watch more than once, not just because of the effects but the story line is pretty good too.

it the special effects seems (dare i say) realistic








i would like to see it in English.
i would watch it again.
it is the only subtitled movie i watch, i saw it a 2am.


----------



## Enigma8750

okay .... Bri.. Let the Jokes begin... I love laughing myself. But I get into so much trouble for my jokes. My wife says I need a filter from my brain to my mouth.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Yep , live down on the South Coast , and n isnt like Canada,s cool climate,
Last year, actual the this weekend is anniversary of Black Sat 7th Feb 09 was the worst day in Australian Bush fire History, where the Temps rose to 50C and over 200 lives and 1900 homes lost,
Late Jan - March is our hottest part of Summer where we get allot of Days in the mid 40C's

Here is the Temp on that day our old house last Black Sat









This one a couple of weeks ago









On those Days My Folding Farm gets shut down 7 rigs - 5 of them are in the office


Wow Swag.. Thats is Freakin hot no matter where you are. I like to keep my overclocks lower than that .(51 to 52 c).. Glad you made it through the oven. Looks like it was set on Broil.


----------



## detroitpc313

I love this case


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


okay .... Bri.. Let the Jokes begin... I love laughing myself. But I get into so much trouble for my jokes. My wife says I need a filter from my brain to my mouth.












Ok, you read the Generals orders.
What do you call a woman with one leg.....Eileen.
What do you call a guy with no arms, no legs on your doorstep...Matt.
What do you call a guy with no arms in a pit.... Doug.
What do you call a guy with one arm running a backhoe....Doug.
What do you call a guy with one foot....Skip.
We had a guy in the Army that had a chain saw kick back & tear up his breast bone, we called him.... Chester. (that ones real)
What do you call 3 Asian BK (below knee) amputees.... Hop, Skip & Jump.

Oh man, I'm too tired right now we had a big dinner tonight at the Mexican restaurant where we had our first date 18 years ago comeing up April fools day! Guess what the owners name is. Bertha Miranda (also true). More when my brain can access that stuff.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


it the special effects seems (dare i say) realistic








i would like to see it in English.
i would watch it again.
it is the only subtitled movie i watch, i saw it a 2am.


Yep, me too, the only movie I've ever watch subtitled all the way through, we started at midnight. Yeah, I would love it in English but they'd have to have accents.
Did you see the one David Bowie did, Labrynth?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Great news troops my gear is on the truck and heading for my house. ETA 1300 hrs Pacific time. YESSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


Ok, he's had 24+ hours guys, should we have at least 1 pic by now? Oh, he's offline because he had to swap out everything right?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


my back stock fan was set to run at 5v when i got it


Hey man, I too would like to know.... Which fans do you have on intake and which on exhale??


----------



## BrendonB

Wow Brisleep, you are a very special person.
you are my new idol!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i have one of those,
mine leaks out the bottom
am i missing something


Yes there is a little rubber bung plug at the bottom middle near the back of the unit


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yep, me too, the only movie I've ever watch subtitled all the way through, we started at midnight. Yeah, I would love it in English but they'd have to have accents.
Did you see the one David Bowie did, Labrynth?

yep, is is not as good,
i would not watch that very many times

the accent in pan's is a must.


----------



## DrivingVertigo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Yes there is a little rubber bung plug at the bottom middle near the back of the unit

Let's keep it worksafe. No one wants to hear about your rubber bung plug.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

So Im about to start modding my rig (nothing terribly drastic though) and I have a few questions. Im thinking of adding 2 more 120mm fans to my V8. I am going to add 1 on each side for a much better push/pull. But i dont want to just zip tie them. I was thinking about getting some long bolts that will fit through the screw holes on the fans. These fans would go through the screw hole on fan 1, go across the V8 and end after passing through the screw hole in fan 2. The only problem is that the V8 is bigger than the fans themselves. So does anyone know of anything I could use to make a bracket for these additional fans? Or have a better idea of how to attach them in general?

Secondly, is the top rear 140mm fan a proprietary design or can I buy a standard 140mm fan and stick it in there?

Just to give you guys some heads up on what Im planning to do initially. Im going to do the V8 thing. Im going to completely re-sleeve EVERY cable in the case to all black. Im going to mod the cable lengths. For example: my sata power cable has enough power connectors to hook everything up using only one cable BUT, the distance between the power connectors for the HDDs is too long and it bunches up between the HDDs, and it isnt long enough to reach to disc drives after connecting to the HDDs so I had to use an extension. Im going to cut the cables to the exact proper length, solder it back together and sleeve it. Im going to do the same for the PCI-e cables and the 8 pin.

I would LOVE to take out the blue LEDs from my PSU and put really bright red ones in, but Im new to soldering and I dont know if i can handle that or not.

Any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## seven9st surfer

Well, I finally got my new GTX 280 installed about a week ago. I've bee super busy with flight school, though, so this is the first chance I've had to take some pics and get them posted. Even with the size of the 280, the Scout accommodated it very well. I also sleeved another power cable, seeing as though this card takes 2 cables. So here's the pics (sorry about the wait, Enigma, I got your PM):




























And while I'm at it, here's a pano of my whole setup. I made the desk myself, along with the wallmount triple-screen bracket. I also have the laptop set up with an external keyboard, mouse, and monitor (rotated 90 degrees for easy forum and comic viewing). And for anyone who's wondering, on the left is my helmet from primary flight school, and the tie from my tie-cutting ceremony (after my first solo flight).










Overall, I'm pretty happy with everything, seems like I've been tweaking everything for like 2 years now. Only other thing I might do is make an LED back-lighting strip for the monitors. A standard florescent back-lighting setup is too thick to fit between the wall and monitor.

Oh, and BTW Enigma, I just noticed there's no O-6 rank on the front page. It goes straight from O-5 (commander) to O-7 (1 star admiral), any reason why? Just an observation


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


Well, I finally got my new GTX 280 installed about a week ago. I've bee super busy with flight school, though, so this is the first chance I've had to take some pics and get them posted. Even with the size of the 280, the Scout accommodated it very well. I also sleeved another power cable, seeing as though this card takes 2 cables. So here's the pics (sorry about the wait, Enigma, I got your PM):




























And while I'm at it, here's a pano of my whole setup. I made the desk myself, along with the wallmount triple-screen bracket. I also have the laptop set up with an external keyboard, mouse, and monitor (rotated 90 degrees for easy forum and comic viewing). And for anyone who's wondering, on the left is my helmet from primary flight school, and the tie from my tie-cutting ceremony (after my first solo flight).










Overall, I'm pretty happy with everything, seems like I've been tweaking everything for like 2 years now. Only other thing I might do is make an LED back-lighting strip for the monitors. A standard florescent back-lighting setup is too thick to fit between the wall and monitor.

Oh, and BTW Enigma, I just noticed there's no O-6 rank on the front page. It goes straight from O-5 (commander) to O-7 (1 star admiral), any reason why? Just an observation










Thats a really nice room you have there , wonders where you sit though lol.
Very nice mate, soldering is fairly easy, if your not very good or are very rubbish you can get better easily within a few hours by watching the tuts on youtube and using a circuit board from something old/dead/ect









Thats what i done before chipping my first xbox many years ago, i remember that silver based solder was awsome to use, it was more expensive but it flowed very good.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Thats a really nice room you have there , wonders where you sit though lol.
Very nice mate, soldering is fairly easy, if your not very good or are very rubbish you can get better easily within a few hours by watching the tuts on youtube and using a circuit board from something old/dead/ect









Thats what i done before chipping my first xbox many years ago, i remember that silver based solder was awsome to use, it was more expensive but it flowed very good.


Haha, yeah I moved my chair cause it's super-high backed and blocked everything. I'm decent at soldering, just need to finalize my design and get the parts for the LED setup. And spare time would help, too...


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


So Im about to start modding my rig (nothing terribly drastic though) and I have a few questions. Im thinking of adding 2 more 120mm fans to my V8. I am going to add 1 on each side for a much better push/pull. But i dont want to just zip tie them. I was thinking about getting some long bolts that will fit through the screw holes on the fans. These fans would go through the screw hole on fan 1, go across the V8 and end after passing through the screw hole in fan 2. The only problem is that the V8 is bigger than the fans themselves. So does anyone know of anything I could use to make a bracket for these additional fans? Or have a better idea of how to attach them in general?


I am wondering about the same thing. I dont think it can be done because the heatpipe fins are smaller than a 120mm fan. But hey i could be wrong, good question though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


Secondly, is the top rear 140mm fan a proprietary design or can I buy a standard 140mm fan and stick it in there?


Yes you can put any 140mm or 120mm in there.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


So Im about to start modding my rig (nothing terribly drastic though) and I have a few questions. Im thinking of adding 2 more 120mm fans to my V8. I am going to add 1 on each side for a much better push/pull. But i dont want to just zip tie them. I was thinking about getting some long bolts that will fit through the screw holes on the fans. These fans would go through the screw hole on fan 1, go across the V8 and end after passing through the screw hole in fan 2. The only problem is that the V8 is bigger than the fans themselves. So does anyone know of anything I could use to make a bracket for these additional fans? Or have a better idea of how to attach them in general?


With the V-8 I wouldn't try useing long screws thru it, I think tie raps are the answers but not on the outside but threaded thru the fins on the cooler. I remember somewhere on this forum somebody else did a push pull on the V-8 and it looked like sh** with the tie raps going around the whole thing.
With the tie rap being flat I'm thinking it will thread thru it with little or no damage to the fins. JUst cut the locking head off a tie rap to lock the thru tie rap down


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


So Im about to start modding my rig (nothing terribly drastic though) and I have a few questions. Im thinking of adding 2 more 120mm fans to my V8. I am going to add 1 on each side for a much better push/pull. But i dont want to just zip tie them. I was thinking about getting some long bolts that will fit through the screw holes on the fans. These fans would go through the screw hole on fan 1, go across the V8 and end after passing through the screw hole in fan 2. The only problem is that the V8 is bigger than the fans themselves. So does anyone know of anything I could use to make a bracket for these additional fans? Or have a better idea of how to attach them in general?

Secondly, is the top rear 140mm fan a proprietary design or can I buy a standard 140mm fan and stick it in there?

Just to give you guys some heads up on what Im planning to do initially. Im going to do the V8 thing. Im going to completely re-sleeve EVERY cable in the case to all black. Im going to mod the cable lengths. For example: my sata power cable has enough power connectors to hook everything up using only one cable BUT, the distance between the power connectors for the HDDs is too long and it bunches up between the HDDs, and it isnt long enough to reach to disc drives after connecting to the HDDs so I had to use an extension. Im going to cut the cables to the exact proper length, solder it back together and sleeve it. Im going to do the same for the PCI-e cables and the 8 pin.

I would LOVE to take out the blue LEDs from my PSU and put really bright red ones in, but Im new to soldering and I dont know if i can handle that or not.

Any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks!


Ok a couple questions I can comment on. First, the top 140mm fan. You can change that to anything you want. I use a Xigy 140 for mine. Way better fan then the stock one. Second the LED's. Is it a LED blue fan? If so, why not just replace the fan with a red LED one?


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Ok a couple questions I can comment on. First, the top 140mm fan. You can change that to anything you want. I use a Xigy 140 for mine. Way better fan then the stock one. Second the LED's. Is it a LED blue fan? If so, why not just replace the fan with a red LED one?


I actually havent taken the thing apart yet. But if the LEDs are on the fan then I guess I could just replace the whole fan. If its built into the PSU then that is when I would have a problem.

BTW, yeah the LEDs in the PSU are blue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


With the V-8 I wouldn't try useing long screws thru it, I think tie raps are the answers but not on the outside but threaded thru the fins on the cooler. I remember somewhere on this forum somebody else did a push pull on the V-8 and it looked like sh** with the tie raps going around the whole thing.
With the tie rap being flat I'm thinking it will thread thru it with little or no damage to the fins. JUst cut the locking head off a tie rap to lock the thru tie rap down


If I cant think of a way to make a good looking bracket then I will use the zip ties. I just wanted it to look and feel a little more permanent.

Thanks guys!

Any other ideas?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrivingVertigo* 
Let's keep it worksafe. No one wants to hear about your rubber bung plug.









HA! That is by far the *funniest* post I've read on all these forums! ROTFLMAO!! The best response to a totally serious post & I hate dirty humor. Oh bull, I love any humor. The funniest thing I've seen other that Judy Tenuda live was Sarah Silvermans skit where she sings then her Vag sings, then her butt sings, then they all sing together.









Vertigo you get the joke of the day!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
Haha, yeah I moved my chair cause it's super-high backed and blocked everything. I'm decent at soldering, just need to finalize my design and get the parts for the LED setup. And spare time would help, too...

HA!







I love the desk but you need to put some fashia on the front of it. Oh wait I'm not on the DIY network? Ok, I just figured you didn't have a chair because you're constantly sitting, either in school or in a simulator or a jet. K---------->>> Like my jet impersonation?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
With the V-8 I wouldn't try useing long screws thru it, I think tie raps are the answers but not on the outside but threaded thru the fins on the cooler. I remember somewhere on this forum somebody else did a push pull on the V-8 and it looked like sh** with the tie raps going around the whole thing.
With the tie rap being flat I'm thinking it will thread thru it with little or no damage to the fins. JUst cut the locking head off a tie rap to lock the thru tie rap down

Yep, 2 bodys, 2 different states, one idea.







Oh, one exception, make it a black tie so it blends in with the V8.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


I actually havent taken the thing apart yet. But if the LEDs are on the fan then I guess I could just replace the whole fan. If its built into the PSU then that is when I would have a problem.

BTW, yeah the LEDs in the PSU are blue.

If I cant think of a way to make a good looking bracket then I will use the zip ties. I just wanted it to look and feel a little more permanent.

Thanks guys!

Any other ideas?


'

Ok, did you guys know that you can cut the LED's and get some of the color you want from an electronics store or The Shack and hot or cold glue them in front of the old ones? I think this is lots cheaper than a $10- fan, maybe 12Â¢ per LED.

The only more permanent thing I can think of is using one of the compounds that they sell in the hardware stores. It's a putty, you slice off a piece, mash it up good and use a little bit to bind the fan (in the holes) to the V8 but that stuff *is* permanent, I've used it to stop leaks. You'd have to chip it away to get it out.


----------



## photonmoo

Eek, there's been so much going on since I last showed my face here :S hehe a bit too much to go through atm to see and catch up on what's been happening.

I trust all is well and still enjoying their scouts (hehe that's a silly question, of course you are)

I havn't done much my side, picked up a different waterblock for the cpu, so that might get installed... that's all really...


----------



## DrivingVertigo

Why is the V8 so popular, especially with the storm scout crowd? Is it cause it's somehow "completing the set?" It seems overpriced for the level of performance it brings. I can't argue on the looks however.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yep, 2 bodys, 2 different states, one idea.







Oh, one exception, make it a black tie so it blends in with the V8.

Black! Are you nutttts!! Pink.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrivingVertigo* 
Why is the V8 so popular, especially with the storm scout crowd? Is it cause it's somehow "completing the set?" It seems overpriced for the level of performance it brings. I can't argue on the looks however.

When I first got my Scout I used the V-8, it wasn't bad and it wasn't good, more middle ground, in my case though I only used it for the looks, I just wish it had chrome pipes.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrivingVertigo*


Why is the V8 so popular, especially with the storm scout crowd? Is it cause it's somehow "completing the set?" It seems overpriced for the level of performance it brings. I can't argue on the looks however.


*
I agree with you completely.. Its just so damned purdy. I mean Look at this thing... and if you have a 550 Dually it's perfect for that because you could run that processor naked







*










*Ooopss.. That's the Wrong V8....... Here it is.*










And look at this freakin DESK... REP UP










Where is the spider web of wires?? This is not real!!!

Quote:



Oh, and BTW Enigma, I just noticed there's no O-6 rank on the front page. It goes straight from O-5 (commander) to O-7 (1 star admiral), any reason why? Just an observation



*
I hate Birds... Na.. I never noticed. I guess no one has risen yet to that level.
The Three Generals are the three of the People that started this thread and were equally instrumental in The Survival of it. But all of the other ranks have had to work their ways up. There is no Colonel Now because no one has earned that status. But it will happen one day. That I am sure of. I hope this answers your question.*

Quote:



__________________

Ok, you read the Generals orders.
What do you call a woman with one leg.....Eileen.
What do you call a guy with no arms, no legs on your doorstep...Matt.
What do you call a guy with no arms in a pit.... Doug.
What do you call a guy with one arm running a backhoe....Doug.
What do you call a guy with one foot....Skip.
We had a guy in the Army that had a chain saw kick back & tear up his breast bone, we called him.... Chester. (that ones real)
What do you call 3 Asian BK (below knee) amputees.... Hop, Skip & Jump.








































Only a man in your condition could get away with those Jokes..Bri. Thank you. My Dog is laughing.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
And look at this freakin DESK... REP UP










Where is the spyder web of wires. This is not real.

Gotta love zip-ties


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
gotta love zip-ties

























*
lmao... NOW THAT is wire MANAGEMENT!!!

What an Awesome Set Up.. Love it.*


----------



## Enigma8750

*So WHO WILL IT BE!!!*



















I say the SAINT'S. They are just VICIOUS PLAYERS.


----------



## AlexJann23

Guys here is mine. It took a while because I have to save more money to get the XFX 5870. I had problem with CM Hyper 212+ cooler, its causing a short on the motherboard causing it not to boot. I actually RMA'd the first EVGA motherboard thinking it was defective. EVGA replaced the board, no questions asked. I had to use the stock CPU cooler for now. I cut a small piece of metal on the optical drive cage using a dremel to make room for the 5870. I don't know how BriSleep did his without cutting the cage, I just couldn't make it fit without cutting.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexJann23* 
Guys here is mine. It took a while because I have to save more money to get the XFX 5870. I had problem with CM Hyper 212+ cooler, its causing a short on the motherboard causing it not to boot. I actually RMA'd the first EVGA motherboard thinking it was defective. EVGA replaced the board, no questions asked. I had to use the stock CPU cooler for now. I cut a small piece of metal on the optical drive cage using a dremel to make room for the 5870. I don't know how BriSleep did his without cutting the cage, I just couldn't make it fit without cutting.










I had to angle mine in just under the edge of the cage to get my GTX 295s in... they are touching the HDD cage XD. If my mobo didnt have an IDE cable that went sideways, along with the SATA ports, I wouldn't have been able to plug my drives in at all XD.


----------



## Rockr69

Well troops it's been a busy and exciting couple of days. I received all of my new gear and have been burning it at both ends. I'll be working on a full writeup with pics, but right now my brain is in super burnout mode, so until I return with the writeup here's a couple of teasers:

Attachment 140263
Attachment 140264

Oh and by the way, E, you were right. So far I'm all Mickey D's about this system.























And as a response to your orders; What did the cannibal do with his girlfriend after he ate her?
He dumped her! Ba Dum Bum!


----------



## Enigma8750

wow









those are some big ass cards gentlemen!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Black! Are you nutttts!! Pink.









Come onnnn Kev! I eat nuts, I have nuttttts, I even use the occasional win nuts but I am not nuts. All these smileys and they don't have hands on hips tapping foot!







There.
The Neurologist at the V.A. said I have "Cognitive Disfunction Disorder". CDD not nuts.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 






































Only a man in your condition could get away with those Jokes..Bri. Thank you. My Dog is laughing.


You're welcome, but I know for a fact that I used to know 26 of them. After my brain runs for a few days they may come back. I've been doing too much research on the house we may be getting so my RAM is kinda full right now.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Well troops it's been a busy and exciting couple of days. I received all of my new gear and have been burning it at both ends. I'll be working on a full writeup with pics, but right now my brain is in super burnout mode, so until I return with the writeup here's a couple of teasers:

Attachment 140263
Attachment 140264

Oh and by the way, E, you were right. So far I'm all Mickey D's about this system.























And as a response to your orders; What did the cannibal do with his girlfriend after he ate her?
He dumped her! Ba Dum Bum!

Very nice job Rockr, see, us older folk can do just as good as them young whipper snappers!!

Hey all you AMD guys, look at this mobo, if you want a 5870 or probably even a 5970 to fit in this case and you're getting an AMD proc, get this motherboard!


----------



## Enigma8750

I love this Build.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexJann23*


Guys here is mine. It took a while because I have to save more money to get the XFX 5870. I had problem with CM Hyper 212+ cooler, its causing a short on the motherboard causing it not to boot. I actually RMA'd the first EVGA motherboard thinking it was defective. EVGA replaced the board, no questions asked. I had to use the stock CPU cooler for now. I cut a small piece of metal on the optical drive cage using a dremel to make room for the 5870. I don't know how BriSleep did his without cutting the cage, I just couldn't make it fit without cutting.











AlexJann, welcome to the Club!!! It's so nice to see another Evga X58 - i-7 owner







. Let me tell you it's kind of crowded in here with them AMD guys.

You should have posted before you built, I could have told you the Hyper 212+ will not work on and Evga board. I had to send mine back, what a waste of cash! The original Hyper 212 fit because of the wire fan clips but when they switched to the plastic clips they also changed the 1366 mounting bracket. The only Evga X58 board it won't short out is the Micro-Atx.
Are you going to run a cable to the front e-Sata?? Isn't it nice having 12 USB ports? You can plug in all your stuff and your neighbors!







Are you going to use Evga Bot to overclock or just the E-Leet and the guides?

Sorry you cut your case, I mean it's not terminal but if you ever want to add another card, well you can't. How I did it? Look at page #1 and my pic, you'll see the cage is leaning toward the front of the case. I have a whole paragraph on how to do it, if you ask in advance. Since you didn't though, long jaw pliars, neoprene on the jaw faces, grab the top of the cage, bend > insert card for measuring > bend around where the nose touches > insert card again> bend the top of the 3.5 cage until the edges crimp> insert card > run power cables out the hole then back in through the drive cage holes and connect. Cross fingers while pressing power button on case, it should run fine after it's in, not once did it get hot.

How did I do it in Mindy's case? I used a 5850 Black edition, she plays RPG's, no FPS'es.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


Haha, yeah I moved my chair cause it's super-high backed and blocked everything. I'm decent at soldering, just need to finalize my design and get the parts for the LED setup. And spare time would help, too...


Ok, I just noticed but why do you have a GTX280 and an 8800GT??


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, I just noticed but why do you have a GTX280 and an 8800GT??


Prolly 8800gt for Physx.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Prolly 8800gt for Physx.










Seriously?? The 200 series doesn't do Physx?? What's all the money for if you don't get Physx? Maybe I won't wait for Fermi.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, I just noticed but why do you have a GTX280 and an 8800GT??


its actually a GTX 280 and a 7800 GT (in my sig). As you can see, I'm running 3 monitors. I'm using my old 7800 purely for the extra DVI slot


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I love this Build.











Ya know when I first looked at it, I did not even realize it is a computer.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


You're welcome, but I know for a fact that I used to know 26 of them. After my brain runs for a few days they may come back. I've been doing too much research on the house we may be getting so my RAM is kinda full right now.
























lol ram


----------



## FRo57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*So WHO WILL IT BE!!!*



















I say the SAINT'S. They are just VICIOUS PLAYERS.


I don't really like either team. Well, ok, I like the saints, but I don't like Drew Brees, I don't care if hes a highly rated quarterback. I feel that Brett Favre deserved to be in the Super Bowl again. I mean, to be hit over 20 times in a game and come back out onto the field after being drilled into the ground and messing up your ankle. That's crazy. I don't blame Favre for throwing the pick at the end, lets see you decide to keep running when your hurt that badly. In the superbowl though, I think that the Saints will prevail over the Colts since the NFC has been overall, a tougher conference than the AFC this year, should be a fun game though.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Seriously?? The 200 series doesn't do Physx?? What's all the money for if you don't get Physx? Maybe I won't wait for Fermi.

To answer your question, the 200 series DOES do PhysX. People often have dedicated PhysX cards(8xxx series and above) which is what led imh073p to saying 8800 for PhysX.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
But that's on your P-4 right? Newer mobos, even vid cards have the speaker built right in. I know when I didn't run the right power to a vid card that thing screamed louder than a Witch at the north pole with me hearing her here.

Not all never mobos have the built in speaker, the same with my GPU, non of them has the built in, and they are pretty new both of them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Black! Are you nutttts!! Pink.









I second this.Â¨

Penryn and Teraphy, looking good both of you

And too you ausies that had like 50c+, that's just stupid temperatures, when going too the airport before taking the straight plane too Jordan we drove through a city named LinkÃ¶ping in Sweden, it was pretty early in the morning but they had -28c!!

Been here for a week now and will be heading home later today, can't wait too get home too my own PC, the family laptop (512mb ram, Celeron M 1.4 GHz) doesn't realy do what I want it too







it imploded a few times when reading the new posts in this thread


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Well troops it's been a busy and exciting couple of days. I received all of my new gear and have been burning it at both ends. I'll be working on a full writeup with pics, but right now my brain is in super burnout mode, so until I return with the writeup here's a couple of teasers:

Attachment 140263
Attachment 140264

Oh and by the way, E, you were right. So far I'm all Mickey D's about this system.























And as a response to your orders; What did the cannibal do with his girlfriend after he ate her? 
He dumped her! Ba Dum Bum!


Duuuuuude nice







I'm glad you got your stuff man! Great pile of hardware there









Got it to work yet? ^^


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:










Now thats a Set-up. Very Sweet. Oh yeah, AlexJann23. You also bud. Very Sweet Rig. Beautiful.

Quote:


----------



## kev_b

Nice job making that Lian-Li pci bracket fit rockr.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Nice job making that Lian-Li pci bracket fit rockr.



















*So Thats what he did??? I was wondering about that yesterday. Came right to me and then I thought. Is that a Lian Li Case he has and I saw the CoolerMaster emblems on the drive Locks so thank you for clarifying that. Please share your Ideas with us rocker. We don't like those crappy plastic clips either.*

Very Nice job Rocker.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Duuuuuude nice







I'm glad you got your stuff man! Great pile of hardware there



























I could not have said it better myself!!!!!


----------



## AlexJann23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


AlexJann, welcome to the Club!!! It's so nice to see another Evga X58 - i-7 owner







. Let me tell you it's kind of crowded in here with them AMD guys.

You should have posted before you built, I could have told you the Hyper 212+ will not work on and Evga board. I had to send mine back, what a waste of cash! The original Hyper 212 fit because of the wire fan clips but when they switched to the plastic clips they also changed the 1366 mounting bracket. The only Evga X58 board it won't short out is the Micro-Atx.
Are you going to run a cable to the front e-Sata?? Isn't it nice having 12 USB ports? You can plug in all your stuff and your neighbors!







Are you going to use Evga Bot to overclock or just the E-Leet and the guides?

Sorry you cut your case, I mean it's not terminal but if you ever want to add another card, well you can't. How I did it? Look at page #1 and my pic, you'll see the cage is leaning toward the front of the case. I have a whole paragraph on how to do it, if you ask in advance. Since you didn't though, long jaw pliars, neoprene on the jaw faces, grab the top of the cage, bend > insert card for measuring > bend around where the nose touches > insert card again> bend the top of the 3.5 cage until the edges crimp> insert card > run power cables out the hole then back in through the drive cage holes and connect. Cross fingers while pressing power button on case, it should run fine after it's in, not once did it get hot.

How did I do it in Mindy's case? I used a 5850 Black edition, she plays RPG's, no FPS'es.











Thanks BriSleep. I love my EVGA X58 board, it really matches the color of the Scout case.You're right, I should have posted here before i build my rig. I had no clue that the CM Hyper 212+ won't work on our board. Lots of people recommended it to me and the reviews are very promising. Unfortunately, I can't return mine to newegg as I purchased it more than 30 days ago.

Can you imagine the hell I went through swapping parts trying to figure out what's causing my rig not to boot? I pretty much swapped everything except the motherboad and the CPU cooler, I RMA'd my first motherboard and received the replacement 3 days later. I put everything, again same problem, won't boot. Someone from EVGA forum suggested to try the stock CPU cooler which solved my problem.

Yes, I will use the front e-Sata and I can't complain with the all the USB ports. I'm still learning on how to OC, so right now I don't know if should use E-leet. But first I have to buy another CPU cooler.

I already know that 5870 won't fit the Scout until I saw your rig. It gave me hope lol. Initially I was going to buy 5850 and do xfire later. I do not want to buy a different case. I fell inlove with the Scout the first time I saw it.

Sounds like a lot of work the way you did yours. Props to you. All it took me is a dremel and 15 mins of my time. Its not very neat but atleast I made it fit. Sorry for the long post. Did I mention that I love this case?


----------



## Rockr69

OK. I got some sleep and finished The Stalker this morning. I think I'm feeling up to the task of writing this all up. So let's get to it.

From the very first moment I saw the Lian-Li PCI-01 tooless pci lock in their cases I felt that was the greatest single advancement in case technology I had seen since I got into this game about five years ago. When I bought the Scout my first choice was the Lancool PC-K62. I even had on my wish list. Now I love Newegg; they helped me out when I bricked my 3850 with an RMA (though I didn't tell them i bricked it) and for the most part they have the best overall pricing and availability on the market bar none. So I have great love for a great company, however, they do play musical chairs with pricing and shipping costs. So if they have a good deal on something you want get on it while the gettin' is good.

Back to the Lancool. Awesome case with great features (except those hideous blue leds, no offense Bri







) with a price to die for. At that time, a couple of weeks before X-mas, it was $79.99 w/free shipping. I know, totally kick ass! Swap out those blue leds for red ones and I would have been ready for my current build. Then tragedy struck. Newegg bumped up the price to $99.99 and almost $20 for shipping. Well boys and girls that was a deal breaker, for another case had also caught my eye and it was the (WARNING! The author of this post is about to shamelessly plug a product. You have been warned) COOLER MASTER STORM SCOUT. Red leds , great looks, just the right size and OH...







it was perfect; except the tooless pci locks left something to be desired, but at $89.99 w/free shipping the deal was struck when my daughter asked what I wanted for X-mas. So here I am with my beloved Scout in the company of all of you fine folks here at OCN and the Storm Scout club,all thanks to Newegg's pricing policy and a lovely loving daughter.

After purchasing the Scout I was ogling the Lancool PC-K62 again and I went to the Lian-Li website to do more research on the Lancool (a guy can never have too many cases...RIGHT?!) I saw that they had the PCI-01 listed in the case parts section! Rapture! I had to find where to buy it for I must have one for the Scout. Again tragedy struck. It was too new and there was nowhere for it too be found, except in South Africa. I know. Go figure. So in my desperate search I searched this site in my futile attempt to locate one closer to home because shipping from South Africa was completely cost prohibitive. Any way I found a thread about the little sucker and everyone was in the same boat as me (thread located here http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...i-bracket.html) and it was andygoyap who discovered it was available at performance pcs. Finally! Now we're gettin' somewhere! I made up my mind right then and there that it would be mine, oh yes, it would be mine. When the time came to order my parts list from Newegg I made a little side trip over to Performance PC's and placed my order.

Now on to the build....

I know you guys want to know about the PCI bracket but you'll just have to wait. I'm saving it for last.

First order of business was to sleeve all the case cables and the power supply.
Attachment 140372

Attachment 140373

Attachment 140374

Attachment 140375

I didn't need nor did I like the separate 4pin atx power cable to have to hide, so when I was in the power supply (warranty already voided WHOOPS!







) I cut it off.

Fixed pics are on next page. Sorry for my dumbness!


----------



## Rockr69

To continue...

The next order of business was to get rid of those pesky fan grills and to make a hole for the 24 pin cable, the front panel cables and the dvd power and data cables. it was quick work with my trusty dremel and reinforced cutting discs. Like cutting through butter...

Attachment 140380

Attachment 140381

Attachment 140382

To be continued...


----------



## mr-Charles

...funny? ? ? every attachment that i try to see/click onto, i get the jpeg i have included . . . . .







.........







...

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1265494681

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Rockr69

I know. I don't know what is wrong


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockr69* 
ok. I got some sleep and finished the stalker this morning. I think i'm feeling up to the task of writing this all up. So let's get to it.

From the very first moment i saw the lian-li pci-01 tooless pci lock in their cases i felt that was the greatest single advancement in case technology i had seen since i got into this game about five years ago. When i bought the scout my first choice was the lancool pc-k62. I even had on my wish list. Now i love newegg; they helped me out when i bricked my 3850 with an rma (though i didn't tell them i bricked it) and for the most part they have the best overall pricing and availability on the market bar none. So i have great love for a great company, however, they do play musical chairs with pricing and shipping costs. So if they have a good deal on something you want get on it while the gettin' is good.

Back to the lancool. Awesome case with great features (except those hideous blue leds, no offense bri:d) with a price to die for. At that time, a couple of weeks before x-mas, it was $79.99 w/free shipping. I know, totally kick ass! Swap out those blue leds for red ones and i would have been ready for my current build. Then tragedy struck. Newegg bumped up the price to $99.99 and almost $20 for shipping. Well boys and girls that was a deal breaker, for another case had also caught my eye and it was the (warning! The author of this post is about to shamelessly plug a product. You have been warned) cooler master storm scout. Red leds , great looks, just the right size and oh...







It was perfect; except the tooless pci locks left something to be desired, but at $89.99 w/free shipping the deal was struck when my daughter asked what i wanted for x-mas. So here i am with my beloved scout in the company of all of you fine folks here at ocn and the storm scout club thanks to newegg's pricing policy and a lovely loving daughter.

After purchasing the scout i was ogling the lancool pc-k62 again and i went to the lian-li website to do more research on the lancool (a guy can never have too many cases...right?!) i saw that they had the pci-01 listed in the case parts section! Rapture! I had to find where to buy it for i must have one for the scout. Again tragedy struck. It was too new and there was nowhere for it too be found, except in south africa. I know. Go figure. So in my desperate search i searched this site in my futile attempt to locate one closer to home because shipping from south africa was completely cost prohibitive. Any way i found a thread about the little sucker and everyone was in the same boat as me (thread located here http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...i-bracket.html) and it was andygoyap who discovered it was available at performance pcs. Finally! Now we're gettin' somewhere! I made up my mind right then and there that it would be mine, oh yes, it would be mine. When the time came to order my parts list from newegg i made a little side trip over to performance pc's and placed my order.

Now on to the build....

I know you guys want to know about the pci bracket but you'll just have to wait. I'm saving it for last.

First order of business was to sleeve all the case cables and the power supply.
Attachment 140372

Attachment 140373

Attachment 140374

Attachment 140375

i didn't need nor did i like the separate 4pin atx power cable to have to hide, so when i was in the power supply (warranty already voided whoops!







) i cut it off.

Attachment 140387
Attachment 140384
Attachment 140385
Attachment 140386








...I kept removing the attached photos before posting.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Attachment 140387
Attachment 140384
Attachment 140385
Attachment 140386








...I kept removing the attached photos before posting.

Eek, the scout is naked, cover her up
















Looks like a good work in progress Rockr dude, keep it up!

Hehe I was gonna say....you cut off the 4pin power off your psu, but I just read the last bit in your post







naughty boy


----------



## mr-Charles

....thnx for the attchmnt/pic's . . . fix - 2 - C. . . . NICE sleeve work there ! . . . . . poor looking Scout......look's like it just came from the movie: Black Hawk Down







. . . . j/k, ya kno . . . . . i have did just the same for the fan_screen up front and rear, but i just didn't de-rivet or tear apart, just cut away and grind smooth/touch up with case being empty and then blew out with compress'd air from compressor . . . . .BUT, again, nice shot's of a "Complete" modd for showing and your sweet equipment as well . . . .








.....{ tip = got a hold of some flat black BBQ'r_touch up paint in a spray can from Wallyworld......match's up and dries fast......cheap, as well . . .}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 









Not all never mobos have the built in speaker, the same with my GPU, non of them has the built in, and they are pretty new both of them.

I second this.Â¨

Penryn and Teraphy, looking good both of you

And too you ausies that had like 50c+, that's just stupid temperatures, when going too the airport before taking the straight plane too Jordan we drove through a city named LinkÃ¶ping in Sweden, it was pretty early in the morning but they had -28c!!

Been here for a week now and will be heading home later today, can't wait too get home too my own PC, the family laptop (512mb ram, Celeron M 1.4 GHz) doesn't realy do what I want it too







it imploded a few times when reading the new posts in this thread

The weather has been really whack lately, it's the anniversary of the Black Saturday Fires from last year, and surprisingly it's been cold the weekend and was raining quite heavily down here...got almost 30mm of rain thursday night, thankfully the weather hasn't hit insanely temps, nor have we had any devastating fires.

But fook me, -28c





















perfect overclocking weather, hehe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexJann23* 
Guys here is mine. It took a while because I have to save more money to get the XFX 5870. I had problem with CM Hyper 212+ cooler, its causing a short on the motherboard causing it not to boot. I actually RMA'd the first EVGA motherboard thinking it was defective. EVGA replaced the board, no questions asked. I had to use the stock CPU cooler for now. I cut a small piece of metal on the optical drive cage using a dremel to make room for the 5870. I don't know how BriSleep did his without cutting the cage, I just couldn't make it fit without cutting.










MMmmm sweet build dude! and welcome to the club!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
....thnx for the attchmnt/pic's . . . fix - 2 - C. . . . NICE sleeve work there ! . . . . . poor looking Scout......look's like it just came from the movie: Black Hawk Down








. . . . j/k, ya kno . . . . . i have did just the same for the fan_screen up front and rear, but i just didn't de-rivet or tear apart, just cut away and grind smooth/touch up with case being empty and then blew out with compress'd air from compressor . . . . .BUT, again, nice shot's of a "Complete" modd for showing and your sweet equipment as well . . . .








.....{ tip = got a hold of some flat black BBQ'r_touch up paint in a spray can from Wallyworld......match's up and dries fast......cheap, as well . . .}

mr. Charles .









.


Hehe, that's hard to read, unless it's just me still half asleep


----------



## PathogenX

Hello gentlemen, it's been a while.

Scout has not changed much just got dustier. HEH!
All the mods I have planned never happened so I canceled them till summer vacation.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Hello gentlemen, it's been a while.

Scout has not changed much just got dustier. HEH!
All the mods I have planned never happened so I canceled them till summer vacation.

We have vacuums on stand by


----------



## Rockr69

Now on to the Lian-Li PCI-01 Mod. first I made the cuts...
Attachment 140388

Second I cut off the little tabs on the back of the unit..
Attachment 140393

Then marked the hole layout, drilled the holes and did a test fit..
Attachment 140389
Attachment 140390

It all fit well, but the pins on the clamps didn't line up with the screw holes; so I went to ACE hardware and got some screws and little nylon washers. I put two nylon washers between the bracket and the case wall closest to the pci slots and did not put any on the case edge side. That did it for the angle but there wasn't enough pressure to hold in a card. I then used my trusty dremel to oblong the holes for adjustment. That did the trick. By sliding the bracket towards the motherboard just a smidgen I had plenty of clamping force. Also by leaving out the washers near the case edge this allowed the unit to tighten up the structural integrity compromised by cutting out the case edge. Combined with screwing down the power supply only about 5% of structural rigidity was lost. For someone who doesn't do LAN parties or move my case about very often, this was good enough for me. I don't have sizes of screws or washers but it's not hard to figure out.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Hehe, that's hard to read, unless it's just me still half asleep

















. . . . . LOLOL . .







. . . must be you half asleep'ng .......for i am here on the 13.3" screen laptop; think about's how hard it is to read upon this screen . .







. . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Rockr69

We've made it through the home stretch and now on to the finish line.

Attachment 140394
All cleaned up with a fresh coat of paint.

Attachment 140395
PCI-01 reassembled and installed

Attachment 140396
Holding that 5770 nice and tight

Attachment 140397
Final assembly at about 95%. I just had to clean up the wiring in the back and wire in my led lighting in with the case lights and she's all done. I'm lovin' this MSI board and have got all four cores in the 550 unlocked. The system is so damn fast I don't see the need to OC any more than running the 5770 @ 960/1445 and the system ram @ 1600. So that's it. Next mod planned...the window. The slots block my view of that lovely Lian-Li bracket and with my Logisys red five led laser, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-017-_-Product, shining on it, it's too much beauty not to see. Whew!, my fingers hurt.


----------



## kev_b

Rockr, we have the same motherboard, do you know what your North Bridge temp is? I got mine down to 46c max from 70c by changing the thermal grease.


----------



## Rockr69

I have no idea kev. I read your posts in the GD70 club and I was going to change it out, but my wife mentioned since I had already voided two warranties on this build I should probably not push my luck. I figured she was right and have left it alone. I don't even know how to read the northbridge temps, but if you tell then we'll both know







Also I was wondering if you would share







your OC settings being we do have the same board so I would have a good place to start.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Duuuuuude nice







I'm glad you got your stuff man! Great pile of hardware there










Got it to work yet? ^^

Yeppers! I named it The Stalker, cuz it's fast, dark and dangerous!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
The weather has been really whack lately, it's the anniversary of the Black Saturday Fires from last year, and surprisingly it's been cold the weekend and was raining quite heavily down here...got almost 30mm of rain thursday night, thankfully the weather hasn't hit insanely temps, nor have we had any devastating fires.

But fook me, -28c





















perfect overclocking weather, hehe.

MMmmm sweet build dude! and welcome to the club!

Hey photonmoo, we didnt even get 5 minute of Rain last week, was thunder storm but that was it, but then your further down the East Coast from me.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I have no idea kev. I read your posts in the GD70 club and I was going to change it out, but my wife mentioned since I had already voided two warranties on this build I should probably not push my luck. I figured she was right and have left it alone. I don't even know how to read the northbridge temps, but if you tell then we'll both know







Also I was wondering if you would share







your OC settings being we do have the same board so I would have a good place to start.

I don't overclock my 550 a lot, I keep it set at 3.6 MHz with just the multiplier with out unlocking the other 2 cores, I like seeing 26c temps.








I use everest to read all my data, odd thing is it doesn't read the NB temp on my asus board, just the msi board, I also don't know if the free everest will read NB temp, I have the paid everest.


----------



## Rockr69

I'll give the free version a go. Thanks for the OC info, I'll try that as well.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
To answer your question, the 200 series DOES do PhysX. People often have dedicated PhysX cards(8xxx series and above) which is what led imh073p to saying 8800 for PhysX.

Yup lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
To continue...

The next order of business was to get rid of those pesky fan grills and to make a hole for the 24 pin cable, the front panel cables and the dvd power and data cables. it was quick work with my trusty dremel and reinforced cutting discs. Like cutting through butter...

Attachment 140380

Attachment 140381

Attachment 140382

To be continued...

Wow, nice and clean. Rep+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Attachment 140387
Attachment 140384
Attachment 140385
Attachment 140386








...I kept removing the attached photos before posting.

Nice sleeve job. I really need to do this pretty soon myself. I think im going to mount my cathode switch like photonmoo did in his.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Hello gentlemen, it's been a while.

Scout has not changed much just got dustier. HEH!
All the mods I have planned never happened so I canceled them till summer vacation.

You get any dust filters for the window fan? Theres a pesky little hole at the bottom of the bezel that pretty much defeats the purpose of all the filters in it.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Theres a pesky little hole at the bottom of the bezel that pretty much defeats the purpose of all the filters in it.

I've been meaning to mod that opening to, I was thinking of cutting one of those magnetic filters to fit inside the bottom of the front cover.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I've been meaning to mod that opening to, I was thinking of cutting one of those magnetic filters to fit inside the bottom of the front cover.


Oh ya thats a good idea. I saw someone in this thread put some foam from a mobo box or something in that hole. It looks like it works pretty good. Hard problem to solve in a clean efficient manner.


----------



## kev_b

A lot of you guys have seen some of the mods I've done and I thought I would show you my fist case and my supreme wire management job. I know you can all use a good laugh.


----------



## BriSleep

First Rockr, that's an awesome build log, you should do like these other guys and make your own thread of it. When you have time.

Next, I have a request/ suggestion. When we do something custom can we please show some tools? Like I know a dremel was used for the cuts but what blade did you use? I swear by my diamond blades for anything metal.

TIA, 
Bri


----------



## Rockr69

More pics. Hope you like.
Attachment 140465
You have just had a close encounter with the Stalker. I guess I have to say though a little bright, those blue leds are growing on me. They go good with the red.

Attachment 140466
Moved the rear fan to 5.25" bay using modified 3.5" adapter that I've had for years. I knew I'd use that thing again someday.

Attachment 140467
Logisys 5LED Lazer doing it's job well

Attachment 140468
And though hidden I would have know if this was not tidy.


----------



## Penryn

I just slammed all my cables in. It's all about brute power! Then again... I have a modular PSU so 0 extra cables! WIN!


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


More pics. Hope you like.
Attachment 140465
You have just had a close encounter with the Stalker. I guess I have to say though a little bright, those blue leds are growing on me. They go good with the red.

Attachment 140466
Moved the rear fan to 5.25" bay using modified 3.5" adapter that I've had for years. I knew I'd use that thing again someday.

Attachment 140467
Logisys 5LED Lazer doing it's job well

Attachment 140468
And though hidden I would have know if this was not tidy.


Ohhh shiny lights







looks nice man! Great job! Rep+


----------



## Enigma8750

*wow. that is very informative. REP up.. Thanks for the Great Idea. I guess that part is available somewhere. I was going to ask you where you got it.

Again.. Scouts Are Cool and we are InGenious.








*


----------



## Rogue1266

Wow, Rockr69... Real nice work bud. Rep'ed ya Up bud. _____I really need to get my scout going. Grrrrrrrrrrr. No funds.....


----------



## Rockr69

Thank you all for your support. I been havin a kick ass time!


----------



## Rockr69

I am very impressed with this 5770. I've got it OC'd @ 1024/1450, :gotproofhttp: http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/sc...b0640cdf9e1492 . For whatever reason furmark only reports 60 second run time, I ran it for 15 minutes (900000ms). Idle temp is 45c with reference cooler! I'm gonna try to figure out how to to get my 550 to 4ghz. Even though I successfully unlocked the other two cores, I think one might be defective cuz things start getting wonky at about 3200mhz. So I guess I'll run it as a dual core. I could not be any happier about this setup. Except for maybe a 5970. If anyone would like to send donations, please, dig deep into your pocketbooks and send you money to....


----------



## imh073p

Ya nice job on your scout Rockr69, i like the blue and red theme alot.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
A lot of you guys have seen some of the mods I've done and I thought I would show you my fist case and my supreme wire management job. I know you can all use a good laugh.









Thats not a bad first first case. Mine was a super generic ibm personal system/2 in 1988 with a i386 [email protected], 2 megs of ram and a 40 meg hdd lol.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I am very impressed with this 5770. I've got it OC'd @ 1024/1450, :gotproofhttp: http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/sc...b0640cdf9e1492 . For whatever reason furmark only reports 60 second run time, I ran it for 15 minutes (900000ms). Idle temp is 45c with reference cooler! I'm gonna try to figure out how to to get my 550 to 4ghz. Even though I successfully unlocked the other two cores, I think one might be defective cuz things start getting wonky at about 3200mhz. So I guess I'll run it as a dual core. I could not be any happier about this setup. Except for maybe a 5970. If anyone would like to send donations, please, dig deep into your pocketbooks and send you money to....










and i'll take donations


----------



## Ocnewb

I just ask a quick question since it might take a while to read thru few hundreds page







. Does the Scout fit the 5850/5870 or the 5970 anyone? Thanks for the help Rep+.


----------



## Therapy?

@ OCnewb

5850 fits with no problems. Also in CF.

5870 fits with some motherboards iirc. You can fit it in the bottom pci-e slot if you have a CF mobo and when you remove the lower drive bay, which can be done very easily by removing some screws. Or you can fit it by cutting in your upper drive bays.

5970 only with major cuts in your upper drive bays.

Correct me if I'm wrong anyone


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocnewb* 
I just ask a quick question since it might take a while to read thru few hundreds page







. Does the Scout fit the 5850/5870 or the 5970 anyone? Thanks for the help Rep+.

. . . . you can go back to pages 503 to 505 and you can see/read some other's for here who *DO* have the 5850/5870 series video card's install'd without too much problem's/modd'ng to be done . .







. . yes, it might have some option's for WHICH mthrbrd you are using as well for how high OR low the PCI-E slot for the card(s) are located as well....







...hope this help's for your curious question of concern for this installment of . . .







. .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## PathogenX




----------



## hubwub

Added a new fan on my Scout. I added a Scythe S-Flex F Fan on my Megahalem. I'm currently contemplating whether or not to add another S-Flex for a push/pull configuration.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


I just ask a quick question since it might take a while to read thru few hundreds page







. Does the Scout fit the 5850/5870 or the 5970 anyone? Thanks for the help Rep+.


It entirely depends on two things what motherboard you have and what your willing to do to make it fit. If your not planning on X-fire, get yourself a MSI 790FX-GD70 and the #1 PCIe slot will allow the longer cards to extend into the optical drive bay. If you use the mentioned board and want to crossfire you will have to squeeze the second one in like Brisleep has done or mod the hdd cage to get the second one or third etc..., depending on the card, to get it to fit. There are more than a few examples on Page 1. There is no other way around this.

On the first page of this thread it states "GPU Specs. 11.5 inches of space from back of case to Drive Bays." This is false. When I measure my case I only get 10.5" and it also states in the manual on page 2 in the lower right hand corner; "Please ensure that your GPU does not exceed 10.6-inch (270mm) in length, it will cause damage to the GPU" . I'm not taking shots, but maybe E can clean that up so as not to add to the myth.

Personally when I'm able to go to the 5870/5890 I will do the hdd cage/drive bay mod. It appears I'm starting to like this metal cutting, making things fit that shouldn't, thing. I'm cutting on my buddies case now getting it ready for my old gear for his upgrade. I hope this answers your question and keep reading. There is an untold wealth of knowledge and experience in those few hundred pages.


----------



## Ocnewb

Thanks for the help guys. I'm planning to use the Storm scout for my another new i7 build w/ EVGA x58 Sli LE board. I think i might be fine since i will probably go with 2x 5850.


----------



## Rockr69

You'll have plenty of room with the 5850s. Good luck on your build!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I am very impressed with this 5770. I've got it OC'd @ 1024/1450, :gotproofhttp: http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/sc...b0640cdf9e1492 . For whatever reason furmark only reports 60 second run time, I ran it for 15 minutes (900000ms). Idle temp is 45c with reference cooler! I'm gonna try to figure out how to to get my 550 to 4ghz. Even though I successfully unlocked the other two cores, I think one might be defective cuz things start getting wonky at about 3200mhz. So I guess I'll run it as a dual core. I could not be any happier about this setup. Except for maybe a 5970. If anyone would like to send donations, please, dig deep into your pocketbooks and send you money to....











Yea. Remember Guys every body give to Rockr69's new building fund.

PM him and he will be glad to give you is account numbers and routing numbers for the transfer of funds or just send it to his address at.
*Hell No
Box 1257
Coeur d'Alene,Idaho, USA 00040*
This is a Fake address guys.

*BTW. I love this build Rockr.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


First Rockr, that's an awesome build log, you should do like these other guys and make your own thread of it. When you have time.

Next, I have a request/ suggestion. When we do something custom can we please show some tools? Like I know a dremel was used for the cuts but what blade did you use? I swear by my diamond blades for anything metal.

TIA, 
Bri


I have cut through hardened steel with this attachement. It took thirty minutes to cut through a lawn mower blade inch and a half shaft, but it dun it on one blade. Just pure speed and no pressure.


















*DREMEL A Modders Best Friend.*










http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?...1&cmRelshp=sim


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea. Remember Guys every body give to Rockr69's new building fund.

PM him and he will be glad to give you is account numbers and routing numbers for the transfer of funds or just send it to his address at.
*Hell No
Box 1257
Coeur d'Alene,Idaho, USA 00040*
This is a Fake address guys.

*BTW. I love this build Rockr.*




















Thanks E. It has been an absolute joy working on this thing. My favorite part is that Lian-Li PCI bracket. If I could do it over i'd leave the little tabs on the back and drill holes for them to seat into. I now know that they are anchor points so that each clamp has the same force. But mine is working perfectly and if I do it again I'll know better.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*





















When I first started modding I asked about these and more renowned modders such as CR recommended using those. I've only used them and they're amazing but I can't really contrast with other ones since I haven't used em.


----------



## AyeYo

Hey guys, I'm thinking of going water cooled and I'd like some ideas on setups. If anyone here has water cooling setups in their Scouts, would you mind posting some pictures (along with a list of what parts you have)?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


First Rockr, that's an awesome build log, you should do like these other guys and make your own thread of it. When you have time.

Next, I have a request/ suggestion. When we do something custom can we please show some tools? Like I know a dremel was used for the cuts but what blade did you use? I swear by my diamond blades for anything metal.

TIA, 
Bri


Well that's a reasonable request. I use a Craftsman rotary tool actually (I call it a Dremel so people can relate) with Dremel brand 1.5" reinforced cutoff discs

Attachment 140661


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Well that's a reasonable request. I use a Craftsman rotary tool actually (I call it a Dremel so people can relate) with Dremel brand 1.5" reinforced cutoff discs

Attachment 140661


*That is just like My Dremel. You do have a Dremel with a Craftsman Logo on it.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Guys.
Please Remember to Vote 
For your Favorite 2 Mods
of the Dec/ Jan Months.
Gen. Enigma and Major Photonmoo
Are both competeing on this
one and They would both 
love your support.
Go SCOUTS

**Please select TWO (and ONLY two) mods when you vote since this is a two-month MOTM contest.


----------



## novaking

I've Got A CM Storm Scout and I have to say it's the best case I've had to date.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Hey guys,

So earlier last week I posted about adding 2 120mm fans to my V8, but was unsure of how to attach them. I wanted to use bolts that were narrow enough to go through the screw holes on the fans. I thought they could pass through fan 1, over the cooler, and through the screw hole of fan 2, before ending outside fan 2 with threads that I could attach a nut to.

Well, the fins obviously would get in the way, so there is no way that could work. But I really like the idea. So I was thinking, if you were to hold a 140mm fan up to the V8, centered on the 120mm fan of the cooler, would the 4 corners overhang the cooler?

I know that 140mm fans are about .78 inches bigger than 120mm fans. But is that enough to also miss the housing of the cooler?

What Im getting at is that if the 140mm fans are bigger that the cooler, then I could use the bolts Im talking about, and they would miss the cooler entirely, and I could tighten the bolts just enough so that the fans would hug the cooler without falling off.

Does anyone have a 140mm fan with a V8 that could check it out for me?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *novaking* 
I've Got A CM Storm Scout and I have to say it's the best case I've had to date.

AWESOME! The case is an extremely well built case. You should enjoy it!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus* 
Hey guys,

So earlier last week I posted about adding 2 120mm fans to my V8, but was unsure of how to attach them. I wanted to use bolts that were narrow enough to go through the screw holes on the fans. I thought they could pass through fan 1, over the cooler, and through the screw hole of fan 2, before ending outside fan 2 with threads that I could attach a nut to.

Well, the fins obviously would get in the way, so there is no way that could work. But I really like the idea. So I was thinking, if you were to hold a 140mm fan up to the V8, centered on the 120mm fan of the cooler, would the 4 corners overhang the cooler?

I know that 140mm fans are about .78 inches bigger than 120mm fans. But is that enough to also miss the housing of the cooler?

What Im getting at is that if the 140mm fans are bigger that the cooler, then I could use the bolts Im talking about, and they would miss the cooler entirely, and I could tighten the bolts just enough so that the fans would hug the cooler without falling off.

Does anyone have a 140mm fan with a V8 that could check it out for me?

Thanks guys!

It wont work unless you mod the top cover to fit and hold it. I was thinking about trying to mount 2x120mm on the sides of the cooler but theres no way to mount them and the side heatpipe fins are smaller than 120mm which means the fans cant rest up against the fins. There really is no point going bigger than 120 anyway unless you have a really nice 140. The 120mm R-4 for example pushes more air than the stock 140s and is just as quiet. I am very interested to see if anyone can mount some extra 120s on there. 80 or 92mm fans would work i think but thats just lame lol.


----------



## Kamenwati

Add me to the club! Great Case!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Hey Guys.
Please Remember to Vote
For your Favorite 2 Mods
of the Dec/ Jan Months.
Gen. Enigma and Major Photonmoo
Are both competeing on this
one and They would both
love your support.
Go SCOUTS

**Please select TWO (and ONLY two) mods when you vote since this is a two-month MOTM contest.











Oh theres boxxee again, that means its important lol. Well you guys both would have my votes but i seem to get it working. Not enough reps or something? I thought it was 30.









:EDIT: Nevermind lol, i guess you have to PM [PWN]Schubie to vote if you have under 35 reps. So i voted for you guys (>^.^)>


----------



## FRo57

Hey, just thought I'd pop in real quick, I built my computer this weekend, but I won't be posting pictures just yet. Still have cable management to do, and right now the side panel isn't on since the sata cable won't fit until I get a 90 degree one.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FRo57* 
Hey, just thought I'd pop in real quick, I built my computer this weekend, but I won't be posting pictures just yet. Still have cable management to do, and right now the side panel isn't on since the sata cable won't fit until I get a 90 degree one.

I got mine to fit, 2 straight ones and 1 90 degree. Which sata cables are you using that won't fit?


----------



## Rogue1266

Can't vote. Not enough Reps I guess....


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Can't vote. Not enough Reps I guess....











Vote for Mod of the Month, You can PM [PWN]Schubie with your vote choice if you have less than 35 rep.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FRo57* 
Hey, just thought I'd pop in real quick, I built my computer this weekend, but I won't be posting pictures just yet. Still have cable management to do, and right now the side panel isn't on since the sata cable won't fit until I get a 90 degree one.

*Take your time, and Stay Frosty Troop. A good job always requires a more time.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man*


----------



## Edgarejc

So am thinking of buying a dremel
and am wondering if this will do the job!

Here here
Dont know much about tools =\\

but i know you scout brothers will help me out!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Hey Guys.
Please Remember to Vote
For your Favorite 2 Mods
of the Dec/ Jan Months.
Gen. Enigma and Major Photonmoo
Are both competeing on this
one and They would both
love your support.
Go SCOUTS

**Please select TWO (and ONLY two) mods when you vote since this is a two-month MOTM contest.












Thanks Uncle









Hopefully we'll finish combined winners







, but lol doesn't look to good already for us


----------



## CaveLake08

Hey Folks
I've ordered all the parts for my first build, and will be going home on Friday to pick them up! This includes a Storm Scout, so I guess you could add me to the club









The stuff in my sig is what I ordered, and I just have a few quick questions.

1. Should I mount the PSU fan intaking from the case, or from the bottom hole for it? If it matters, the computer will be on a desk for now, but probably on carpet this summer and I don't know what it will be on after that. 
2. If/when the computer is on carpet, should I place a proportionate size piece of plywood or something underneath it, or doesn't it matter if it's directly on carpet?
3. Should I get an additional fan for the side panel, or doesn't it actually do much for cooling? I'll likely add a second card after a year or so.
4. Any recommendations on which way (horizontal/vertical) to mount my cpu cooler, or does it just fit one way?

Thanks a bunch for any help; I can use all the experience and advice I can get! 
Btw I'll be sure to post some pics once it's all done, hopefully within a week if all goes well.


----------



## Edgarejc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaveLake08*


Hey Folks
I've ordered all the parts for my first build, and will be going home on Friday to pick them up! This includes a Storm Scout, so I guess you could add me to the club









The stuff in my sig is what I ordered, and I just have a few quick questions.

1. Should I mount the PSU fan intaking from the case, or from the bottom hole for it? If it matters, the computer will be on a desk for now, but probably on carpet this summer and I don't know what it will be on after that. 
2. If/when the computer is on carpet, should I place a proportionate size piece of plywood or something underneath it, or doesn't it matter if it's directly on carpet?
3. Should I get an additional fan for the side panel, or doesn't it actually do much for cooling? I'll likely add a second card after a year or so.
4. Any recommendations on which way (horizontal/vertical) to mount my cpu cooler, or does it just fit one way?

Thanks a bunch for any help; I can use all the experience and advice I can get! 
Btw I'll be sure to post some pics once it's all done, hopefully within a week if all goes well.


Cant wait too see them pic's!

The only thing i can answer for you is #3
I highly recommend getting a side fan, i SLI
2 8800gts's and they used to run around 70c,
after i installed my side fan they went down to
52c!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgarejc*


So am thinking of buying a dremel
and am wondering if this will do the job!

Here here
Dont know much about tools =\\

but i know you scout brothers will help me out!










That one looks great. Just be sure to get the good cut-off discs.


----------



## CaveLake08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgarejc*


Cant wait too see them pic's!

The only thing i can answer for you is #3
I highly recommend getting a side fan, i SLI
2 8800gts's and they used to run around 70c,
after i installed my side fan they went down to
52c!











Wow I guess it's definitely worth the 10 dollars or so then


----------



## imh073p

Hey guys, quick update.

Put a foam barrier in the hole on the bezel. Tons of dust was still coming up from there. Someone else on this thread did something similar but i cant remember who it was to give them credit.

















I cut out the tabs so the foam fit flush. I left the furthest 2 tabs to keep the foam in place

















Then i tried to hide my pcie in the hdd cage.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaveLake08*


1. Should I mount the PSU fan intaking from the case, or from the bottom hole for it? If it matters, the computer will be on a desk for now, but probably on carpet this summer and I don't know what it will be on after that. 
2. If/when the computer is on carpet, should I place a proportionate size piece of plywood or something underneath it, or doesn't it matter if it's directly on carpet?
3. Should I get an additional fan for the side panel, or doesn't it actually do much for cooling? I'll likely add a second card after a year or so.
4. Any recommendations on which way (horizontal/vertical) to mount my cpu cooler, or does it just fit one way?


#1. I keep mine fan up to maintain negative case pressure because i have 3 intake fans and only 2 exhaust. Either way is fine, i prefer the fan down because it is filtered, stays cooler, looks cleaner and the cables are closer to the mobo tray.

#2. It will only matter if the psu fan is pointing down. In that case, ya i would put something under to hold it up so the psu gets some decent airflow.

#3. Heck ya

#4. I think it mounts in either orientation.


----------



## xquisit

^ looks classy!


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hey guys, quick update.

Put a foam barrier in the hole on the bezel. Tons of dust was still coming up from there. Someone else on this thread did something similar but i cant remember who it was to give them credit.

















I cut out the tabs so the foam fit flush. I left the furthest 2 tabs to keep the foam in place

















.


I'm foaming at the mouth, bum-bum, lol

Hows the positive pressure now?
Only ask as i had oodles of it then added a full filter to the front which seriously starved my fans givin me negative pressure, in the end i pulled the filter apart in layers untill my layer was thin enough to allow pos pressure again and thick enough to block teh dust.
Full filter, you can't really tell but its about 8mm thick, stripped a few layers away and its about3-4mm thick now









Foaming the front sides is good too as it makes sure all the air sucked in is coming from outside the front which eliminated some of the air being re-used from pulling some back on itself from inside the case










Had todo this as the front mesh was being covered in dust and the stock filters was'nt working very well as i was getting lots of dust on my cpu heatsink, ever since these mods theres next to no dust anywhere in my setup


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


I'm foaming at the mouth, bum-bum, lol

Hows the positive pressure now?
Only ask as i had oodles of it then added a full filter to the front which seriously starved my fans givin me negative pressure, in the end i pulled the filter apart in layers untill my layer was thin enough to allow pos pressure again and thick enough to block teh dust.
Full filter, you can't really tell but its about 8mm thick, stripped a few layers away and its about3-4mm thick now









Foaming the front sides is good too as it makes sure all the air sucked in is coming from outside the front which eliminated some of the air being re-used from pulling some back on itself from inside the case










Had todo this as the front mesh was being covered in dust and the stock filters was'nt working very well as i was getting lots of dust on my cpu heatsink, ever since these mods theres next to no dust anywhere in my setup











Hmm well i havnt noticed a difference yet, my temps are still the same so it looks like it didnt effect case pressure too much. Hopefully i get a reduction in dust. I have filters on my window so i know its not that. I really like your rig. Theres alot of unique ideas that you used. Way to think outside the box. rep+


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hmm well i havnt noticed a difference yet, my temps are still the same so it looks like it didnt effect case pressure too much. Hopefully i get a reduction in dust. I have filters on my window so i know its not that. I really like your rig. Theres alot of unique ideas that you used. Way to think outside the box. rep+










Yours is really nice too, it's good/fun todo a few things here and there to improve the case.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamenwati* 
Add me to the club! Great Case!

Hey Kamenwati... Just post a pic of your case, comp and you will be added to the list...


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey all, what you all think of this Cooler Masters Case Add-on.
Nice distinct curves... Ya Think????

Cooler Masters Italia


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Hey all, what you all think of this Cooler Masters Case Add-on.
Nice distinct curves... Ya Think????

Cooler Masters Italia


















Comes to mind, sorry


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Hey all, what you all think of this Cooler Masters Case Add-on.
Nice distinct curves... Ya Think????

Cooler Masters Italia


















Nice mod for sure!


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hey guys, quick update.

Put a foam barrier in the hole on the bezel. Tons of dust was still coming up from there. Someone else on this thread did something similar but i cant remember who it was to give them credit.

















I cut out the tabs so the foam fit flush. I left the furthest 2 tabs to keep the foam in place

















Then i tried to hide my pcie in the hdd cage.



























That would be me, but I used insulation tape, a pretty dense foam. It has worked great on my PC no more dust!


----------



## DotHacker666

nice, i have a real dust problem and i hope that works for me.


----------



## dkev

I ripped all the foam out of mine. Impedes too much air flow. However, my case does not sit on the floor either.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


















That would be me, but I used insulation tape, a pretty dense foam. It has worked great on my PC no more dust!


Aha! Rep+ for the inspiration


----------



## FRo57

Did some cable management before my dentist appointment today, and well, I will probably do more with my case later, but this is it for now.


----------



## Rogue1266

Ok, to get back to are Beautiful Storm Scouts. I think this is one you all will appreciate
since it is the base of this Great Thread we all reside in...







:
This is the original Article: http://www.futurelooks.com/cooler-ma...g-case-review/


----------



## Rockr69

Why would anyone wanna stick that poor defenseless Scout half under that bush?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgarejc*


So am thinking of buying a dremel
and am wondering if this will do the job!

Here here
Dont know much about tools =\\

but i know you scout brothers will help me out!










Yes.. it will work out fine. Use the Hi Speed with only slight pressure for cutting steel and Aluminum.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaveLake08* 
Hey Folks
I've ordered all the parts for my first build, and will be going home on Friday to pick them up! This includes a Storm Scout, so I guess you could add me to the club









The stuff in my sig is what I ordered, and I just have a few quick questions.

1. Should I mount the PSU fan intaking from the case, or from the bottom hole for it? If it matters, the computer will be on a desk for now, but probably on carpet this summer and I don't know what it will be on after that.
2. If/when the computer is on carpet, should I place a proportionate size piece of plywood or something underneath it, or doesn't it matter if it's directly on carpet?
3. Should I get an additional fan for the side panel, or doesn't it actually do much for cooling? I'll likely add a second card after a year or so.
4. Any recommendations on which way (horizontal/vertical) to mount my cpu cooler, or does it just fit one way?

Thanks a bunch for any help; I can use all the experience and advice I can get!
Btw I'll be sure to post some pics once it's all done, hopefully within a week if all goes well.

With your build I would mount the PSU fan down. This summer just buy a small piece of clear plexi to put under it so you don't suffocated bottom fan.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Why would anyone wanna stick that poor defenseless Scout half under that bush?


LMAO! I think that scout is on a recon training mission, no worries.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FRo57*


Did some cable management before my dentist appointment today, and well, I will probably do more with my case later, but this is it for now.


Im an old school dfi fan, i have gotten some pretty good oc out of those x48's, freakin love the hideous colors too lol. Nice rig ! My suggestion is to hide as many cables as you can behind the mobo tray and rout them as close to the psu as possible. I know you can get that 24 pin and 8 pin behind the mobo tray and rout them through the top hole and in through the cpu cooler backplate hole. Take a look at the first page of this thread for some ideas. These guys really know this case and this case has great cable management! Cheers









Oops didn't mean to double post. Doh!


----------



## kurei

sign me up... i love my scout....


----------



## Enigma8750

You are signed up.. Where your colors and send us a picture of your Computer. Thank you.


----------



## Rockr69

Hi all you sports fans. Now that I'm settled into my new system I'm starting my friends build as promised. I told him I was painting it this week and he asked for Seahawks colors. NFL team for our overseas friends. So this is what I came up with being only my third ever case mod and the first one from scratch. Is it really a mod if all I'm doing is painting it? Anyway, the case I'll be working with is a Thermaltake Xaser III all steel case with a heavy aluminum front facia. Using paint to rough out some colors, this is what I'm going for Attachment 141043

I'll update as I go along.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Is it really a mod if all I'm doing is painting it?

Heck ya its a mod! Pretty major one too. Usually you want to tear the case down to the frame which involves drilling out some rivets and then putting in new ones once its ready to be assembled again. Might as well paint the inside and frame while you have it torn down. Lots of work ahead, hehe. Cheers!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:

Originaly posted by: Rockr69 Using paint to rough out some colors, this is what I'm going for
"Nice colors, can't wait to see it". Note:I see the 'Scout' peeking up from the floor there. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hi all you sports fans. Now that I'm settled into my new system I'm starting my friends build as promised. I told him I was painting it this week and he asked for Seahawks colors. NFL team for our overseas friends. So this is what I came up with being only my third ever case mod and the first one from scratch. Is it really a mod if all I'm doing is painting it? Anyway, the case I'll be working with is a Thermaltake Xaser III all steel case with a heavy aluminum front facia. Using paint to rough out some colors, this is what I'm going for Attachment 141043

I'll update as I go along.


I did one of those cases not long ago. it was blue and I bought it for 25 dollars at the thriftstore so I used that Metal Brake Caster paint in the red. and then Semi gloss black. it turned out really nice. I changed the window and put some quiet fans in it. Those were great cases in their time and still are great cases.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Post a picture of your Set up guys... This will be fun.*


----------



## PathogenX

Yes... Thats a fax machine

Picture is like 6 months old.
Things have changed.


----------



## AlexJann23

Guys I finally got my Cogage True Spirit heatsink. I think I need to redo it, it looks crooked lol. I did it late last night and I was tired.










Here's my setup









Here's how I managed some of the cables. Bought it from Ikea.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexJann23*


Guys I finally got my Cogage True Spirit heatsink. I think I need to redo it, it looks crooked lol. I did it late last night and I was tired.










Here's my setup









Here's how I managed some of the cables. Bought it from Ikea.











Very Nice.... Good Job.


----------



## linkin93

Here is my setup. old pic, things have changed quite a bit. eg, my 5770, thermaltake litepower 600w, and i redid the cable management


----------



## Bradey

hi,


















the mess !!!


----------



## Rogue1266

I just can't wait to get out from the closet.....Really.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I did one of those cases not long ago. it was blue and I bought it for 25 dollars at the thriftstore so I used that Metal Brake Caster paint in the red. and then Semi gloss black. it turned out really nice. I changed the window and put some quiet fans in it. Those were great cases in their time and still are great cases.


Seriously bro, i need to start shopping where you shop. I worked at the goodwill for years and they dont take pc parts anymore here in cali. My last thrift store score was a a functional apple2 about 10 years ago lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*











Yes... Thats a fax machine

Picture is like 6 months old. 
Things have changed.


I totally still use a fax, gotta fax out the resume action in this lame economy. I think everyone has this problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


I just can't wait to get out from the closet.....Really.


























Bwahaha! I love that logitech trackball, its one of the best mice i have ever owned and its so cheap!

My practice rig. I just got this roland td9 electric drumset about 2 months ago. Well its midi so its part of my pc. Ibanez SR500 padauk 5 string, Ibanez 4 string jazz from 1981, bcrich NJ 7 string , boss gt8 and gt6b processors. I play grindcore, deathmetal, funk, swing and jazz in multiple bands so im on these as much as my computers. 3am with headphones ftw!










Well this is my main rig for now. Heres where i troll on OCN lol.










Here is my other scout(stock case, q9550, 4gigs ddr2 1066, gts 250). Its my folding, torrent, home server and ps3 rig. Very identical to my main rig since i bought them at the same time.









I have one more rig but i have to take a pic of it, ill post it tomorrows, cheers!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Nice set of Elect-Drums, and I would be getting that Scout up off the Floor, and put it on a Board or something , dont want it to become a vacuum cleaner and suck up all the carpey dust bunnies


----------



## Kitarist

Is this case worth to buy


----------



## Rogue1266

BUD.... Very Nice Music Rig... WOW. I'm just loving it.....









Your Comp. Set-up. Lovin the '24'monitor next to the; what is that, '27'inch. 
Either way brother. Very,Very nice. look very comfortable. 









Yeah. The Ball mouses are the best for me. I just got my-self use to controling that mouse better then swinging my hand around on a 'M'pad. 
Nice set-up's above dude. The drum set ROCKS; and that 6-string is just smoken........... Thanks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


Is this case worth to buy


you really have to ask yourself "what am I gonna be using it for?" to answer that. If your an insane water cooler then no because this case will require too many mods to accommodate a full on w/c setup which will be cost prohibitive. If your a modder and a w/c enthusiast and like cutting and making things fit and work, then maybe. If your like most of us who want a compact yet roomy case with a ton (or two) of potential then by all means yes. There are some cons like any case but they are so few and far in between and highly subjective to owner preference that the pros completely outweigh them.

I love my Scout and I think it loves me.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I love my Scout and I think it loves me.










I think you need professional help, Rockr.


----------



## imh073p

Hey thanks guys for the compliments! I do have the other scout up off the floor now, and i did the foam bezel mod to it but thanks for suggestion! Scouts are always looking out for me









Oh ya that's a 37" tv hehe


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*












Giant screen is giant.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69:* I love my Scout and I think it loves me.










Your too funny Rockr man......LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by imh073p: Oh ya that's a 37" tv hehe


Yeah, after I wrote that it was 27, I looked at it agian, just huge next to that '24'. 
Either way, cool set-up sir....


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I think you need professional help, Rockr.









What?!.................


----------



## imh073p

Hey thanks scouts! I like all of your rigs too!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I think you need professional help, Rockr.









Hey Kev, look at a map of Idaho, look at the very top of the what "panhandle", see his city. No better yet, look at it on Google earth and see the satellite view. Anyone that lives up there full time probably needs professional help!







Just don't ask him where my relatives used to live.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey Kev, look at a map of Idaho, look at the very top of the what "panhandle", see his city. No better yet, look at it on Google earth and see the satellite view. Anyone that lives up there full time probably needs professional help!







Just don't ask him where my relatives used to live.









U guys r funny, not ha ha funny, just funny


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Giant screen is giant.









Oh, 37" isn't that big! The way I've gotten away with it. Ahem, I mean explained it to my wife is to take the square of the screen, so a 37" widescreen is the same size as a 25" regular and a 24" LCD monitor is actually the same as a 17" flat panel square. Simple see.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Well this is my main rig for now. Heres where i troll on OCN lo

Here is my other scout(stock case, q9550, 4gigs ddr2 1066, gts 250). Its my folding, torrent, home server and ps3 rig. Very identical to my main rig since i bought them at the same time.

have one more rig but i have to take a pic of it, ill post it tomorrows, cheers!









Ok, first, as always my apologies for chopping up your post but I'm only puzzled about one thing. Home server and ps3 rig? Are you telling me you connect a PS3 to your computer?
If you do, how do you do that and how does it work out??

BTW, very nice setup. Wish I had a desk like that!


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, you want pics of my setup and Mindy's before we move? If so, do you want me to sweep my arm across the front of the desk to knock off the "active filing system" or just take a picture of it all?

Also know here and now that if I do that, I reserve the right to re-post a shot after we move.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, you want pics of my setup and Mindy's before we move? If so, do you want me to sweep my arm across the front of the desk to knock off the "active filing system" or just take a picture of it all?

Also know here and now that if I do that, I reserve the right to re-post a shot after we move.

NO!
keep it messy.


----------



## xquisit

Looks like I will be entering in a LAN tournament with my 1.6 team, and the handles on the Storm Scout will be put to good use!


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh, 37" isn't that big! The way I've gotten away with it. Ahem, I mean explained it to my wife is to take the square of the screen, so a 37" widescreen is the same size as a 25" regular and a 24" LCD monitor is actually the same as a 17" flat panel square. Simple see.










And you actually got away with that? Wow, just brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## BriSleep

I just want to make a post of clearer understanding. Last week I was asking Jolly Swagman about the weather down under where he lives in Victoria Australia. I know he lives near the water but not what city. I was under the impression that on the bottom of the globe, this area might be close to the other side of the planets "Canada" type of climate.
Hooo boy was I wrong! Not only is it nowhere near as South as Canada is North but it's pretty danged close to being more like..... Victoria is as far South as Reno is North. Somewhere around 38 to 39 degrees on the planetary scale. If you were to drop Reno to an elevation close to sea level then we too would have temps over 115f to 125f in the summer! Add this to the condition of being behind the moisture curtain of the Sierra Nevada mountains and we'd be one hot dry and probably mostly uninhabitable bit of ground.
I wish to thank God, Nature, the Universe and "Whatever" for creating Lake Tahoe and making this a more habitable bit of planet space.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


NO! 
keep it messy.


Ok, but tomorrow, tonight I must play F.E.A.R. (not 2).

Path, why would you want a core i-7 860 and run it stock? Why not save some money, get a 920, overclock it and run it faster than any 860 will go? I mean, it's less than $10- difference. Also, does a 55 model motherboard even handle an i-7? 
I read everyones sig line, noticed yours says "soon" on those parts.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


And you actually got away with that? Wow, just brings a tear to my eye.


 HA!!! Yes! If I can signifigantly reason my way into something like this I will, especially if I can produce reviews or articles to back up my stance. I'm currently doing searches on why in the new house we will need a 55" TV. It's got to be something like viewing distance is farther, not to mention how much bigger the room is which will make a 37" TV look like a 17" monitor at 20' instead of the size of the 37" at 11.5ft.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, but tomorrow, tonight I must play F.E.A.R. (not 2).

Path, why would you want a core i-7 860 and run it stock? Why not save some money, get a 920, overclock it and run it faster than any 860 will go? I mean, it's less than $10- difference. Also, does a 55 model motherboard even handle an i-7? 
I read everyones sig line, noticed yours says "soon" on those parts.


i7 860 is LGA 1156 
the difference between an X58 and P55 build is aprox $100 
that's $100 I don't have.

also that's for pointing that out! I will be cooling it with an H50. I completely for got. I will be going like Tuesday to pick up my new parts.

I have not purchased the parts yet so thats just a place holder for my sig rig.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang! Check out this article & see which case they are using a picture of as thier test machine.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...30_second_boot


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


i7 860 is LGA 1156 
the difference between an X58 and P55 build is aprox $100 
that's $100 I don't have.

also that's for pointing that out! I will be cooling it with an H50. I completely for got. I will be going like Tuesday to pick up my new parts.

I have not purchased the parts yet so thats just a place holder for my sig rig.


D'oh!







Sure you're right, says right on the page I'm looking at! Lynnfield, not Bloomfield. I will be very interested in what you'll be able to clock it to. Please keep us informed.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


D'oh!







Sure you're right, says right on the page I'm looking at! Lynnfield, not Bloomfield. I will be very interested in what you'll be able to clock it to. Please keep us informed.


If all goes well and from what I hear this can do I should be able to hit 4.0

I will keep you posted 
If I purchase it. There usually some type of tragedy that happens every time I plan an upgrade. Last time a pipe in my house exploded causing thousands in damages and flooding the first and basement.

Before that I got in a car accident and before that I was in the hospital. LOLOLOL

so hopefully i dont die 
in like 3 days.


----------



## Rockr69

Here's my work space. Yep it's in my garage, or as I prefer, my man cave.




























update on current project all cleaned up and all blacked out ready for the third coat.


----------



## MaxBlast_NL

Great thread guys, and very helpfull for my build.


----------



## Izliecies

Hi there.
My journey of choosing a case ended up with me buying an NZXT Gamma which I actually didn't need so I'm still using my A+ Curbic I bought earlier. Actually for my needs it's far better - it has two 160mm fans by default. Gamma had only one 120mm fan. Also Gamma was flimsy and left that cheap feeling, although it's functionality is superior for the price.

But I have an idea for a red/black themed system with the Storm Scout. Here is the link.
Called the "LAN Gaming System", it features:
Asus Maximus III Formula
Core i5 650
Corsair Dominator GT 4GB DDR3 1600MHz CL7
MSI Radeon HD 5850 1GB GDDR5
Intel X-25M 80GB SSD 2.5" SATA G2
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 7200RPM 32MB
Xigmatek Dark Knight
LG Electronics DVD+/-RW
Cooler Master Storm Scout

I haven't yet decided on the PSU, because I want something like Corsair HX620W (because of the red/black sticker), but can't find it anywhere in the Europe (atleast not @ Caseking.de & Pixmania.com). Maybe someone here knows a shop where I can find the PSU? Or suggest me some other PSU. A perfect solution would be the HX750W but red/black themed.
Also I'd like to have three CM R4-L2R-20CR-GP fans, but can't find them anywhere either. Caseking has blue and green ones only. One of the fans would replace the DK default one, the other one would replace back 120mm fan, but the third would go on the lower side panel place.

Be aware that this is just a dream







Thought I might share it, because I think it would look really cool.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izliecies*


Hi there.
My journey of choosing a case ended up with me buying an NZXT Gamma which I actually didn't need so I'm still using my A+ Curbic I bought earlier. Actually for my needs it's far better - it has two 160mm fans by default. Gamma had only one 120mm fan. Also Gamma was flimsy and left that cheap feeling, although it's functionality is superior for the price.

But I have an idea for a red/black themed system with the Storm Scout. Here is the link.
Called the "LAN Gaming System", it features:
Asus Maximus III Formula
Core i5 650
Corsair Dominator GT 4GB DDR3 1600MHz CL7
MSI Radeon HD 5850 1GB GDDR5
Intel X-25M 80GB SSD 2.5" SATA G2
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 7200RPM 32MB
Xigmatek Dark Knight
LG Electronics DVD+/-RW
Cooler Master Storm Scout

I haven't yet decided on the PSU, because I want something like Corsair HX620W (because of the red/black sticker), but can't find it anywhere in the Europe (atleast not @ Caseking.de & Pixmania.com). Maybe someone here knows a shop where I can find the PSU? Or suggest me some other PSU. A perfect solution would be the HX750W but red/black themed.
Also I'd like to have three CM R4-L2R-20CR-GP fans, but can't find them anywhere either. Caseking has blue and green ones only. One of the fans would replace the DK default one, the other one would replace back 120mm fan, but the third would go on the lower side panel place.

Be aware that this is just a dream







Thought I might share it, because I think it would look really cool.


 The OCZ is also a great Power Supply and it the fatality has a red light inside that actually accents the inside of the case. But again I don't know if you can find it in Europe.

Here is the one I am speaking of.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341022
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341023


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxBlast_NL*


Great thread guys, en very helpfull for my build.


Very Glad that we could be of service. I will add both of you to our Rosters of members. IF this does not meet with your approval then let me no and your name will be removed.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey gang! Check out this article & see which case they are using a picture of as thier test machine.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...30_second_boot


 Nice....


----------



## Izliecies

Btw, what do you guys think of the system I posted above? Spec-wise mainly.

Yes, I have considered those OCZ PSUs. I have also considered ModXStream PSUs. My only gripe with them would be the red sticker being positioned on the wrong side if the fan is downside and upwards down if the fan is facing up.
Fatal1ty 550W would be my best shot I guess. At least the sticker is positioned right. But there is one thing I hate about both these PSUs: they have the CPU 4pin and EPS12V cables BOTH hard wired into the unit. That's ****ty, but I guess I'll have to live with that. Changing stickers would be harder!
With the OCZ Fatal1ty 550W PSU this system would be the real gamer's system branding wise also









Europeans, please, share internet shops where I could buy the CM fans mentioned before!


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izliecies* 
Btw, what do you guys think of the system I posted above? Spec-wise mainly.

Yes, I have considered those OCZ PSUs. I have also considered ModXStream PSUs. My only gripe with them would be the red sticker being positioned on the wrong side if the fan is downside and upwards down if the fan is facing up.
Fatal1ty 550W would be my best shot I guess. At least the sticker is positioned right. But there is one thing I hate about both these PSUs: they have the CPU 4pin and EPS12V cables BOTH hard wired into the unit. That's ****ty, but I guess I'll have to live with that. Changing stickers would be harder!
With the OCZ Fatal1ty 550W PSU this system would be the real gamer's system branding wise also









Europeans, please, share internet shops where I could buy the CM fans mentioned before!

Ehhh I have no issues with my OCZ Fatal1ty 550W PSU, cabeling or otherwise. The 4 pin I just keep tucked behind the mobo tray.


----------



## guannyeuc

HEY GUYS!!! i got the scout about a month ago... and since then, i've bought like... 4 120mm case fans... XP IM OBSESSED WITH CASE FANS!!! >.< especially the Enermax Apollish! but just one problem... as much as i LOVE the LED on the Apollish... it's just too bright at times... =/ so i was wondering... since the Apollish already has it's own switch for the LED on it... but i have to open the case to actually get to it... my question is... *HOW DO I CONNECT THE APOLLISH LED CONTROLLER TO THE STORM SCOUT LED CONTROLLER!?* =O!!! help me guys... please...

another question for those of you who have this fan... because this fan actually runs according to a thermometer... therefore it's not always running at 100%... which is what i want... i want my case to be as cool as possible all the time... anywaysssss so question number 2... *IS THERE A WAY TO MAX OUT THE APOLLISH FAN SPEED!?!?* what i'm doing right now... is that i taped the thermometer to the top of my XFX 4870 since it's EXTREMELY hot there... =/ but not sure if that'll do the job... so ya... help =)

THANKS GUYS!


----------



## Enigma8750

*Fan Speed*

If your fans are hooked to the motherboard.
http://www.ntcompatible.com/SpeedFan_4.02_s7608.html

There is also a voltage hack you can use to add 5 more volts to the 12 volts by adding the 12+ to the -5v wire together which will give you 17 full volts to play with. Then...........

Go to the next Frame and hook up your fans this way and then hook up a fan controller to this Wire
HUB.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*LED CONTROLLER*











Notice that the *RIGHT* side of the Terminal feeds the power each circuit on the *LEFT*. Now The *BLACK* wire is NEGATIVE and the *YELLOW* wire is the 12 V +


YouTube- Terminal Block Installation Guide (Part 1 of 5)





With this solution you use a terminal Block with the power wire of each unit that you want to control and let the one switch control them all.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









Notice that the *RIGHT* side of the Terminal feeds the power each curcuit on the *LEFT*

With this solution you use a terminal Block with the power wire of each unit that you want to control and let the one switch control them all.

....NICE solution ! ! ! ......{ question for the top left connection = it has an RED wire connected as well as a BLACK wire there??? That wouldn't be a +Positive & a -Ground now, would it/HOPEFULY Not ??? } jst curious ...









mr-Charles .









...EDIT....oooP's, sorry for re-posting the pic for this post . . .







. . . .

.


----------



## Enigma8750

I updated the picture to show your answer to the your question.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I updated the picture to show your answer to the your question.


>>> *BRAVO* ! ! !







...{ self explanitory, now } thnx *General*









.......EDIT . . .{ oooooweee; Profanity in a "Class" video, tsk, tsk, tsk







}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

*I Just Want To Say. I Love My Scouts.

Happy Vanlentine's Day to all of you.










MUCH LOVE TO YOU ALL*


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gang!
Ok, you asked for them here are the pics of our current workspaces. Remember I'm reserving the right to re-post after we move. I will be getting the desk that we bought for Mindy and she will be getting a brand new work area type desk.

Mindys with the Scout:
Attachment 141525

Mine with the new HAF 932:
Attachment 141526

Still feeling a bit sick so I'll see y'all later. Enigma, great pin on Rockr's 280Z!







My brain was busting trying to remember what cars had that type of hood and the plug wires running across the top.


----------



## Enigma8750

You need more room Man


----------



## BriSleep

Happy Valentines to all of you too! I hope you didn't get your favorite Fem something she doesn't want like a vacuum cleaner







.

I was in Costco yesterday and they had *Heart* shaped Ravioli samples! HA! I looked and jumped back and realized oh, how trite! I bought Min some a peach colored rose bunch, first time for a Valentines gift since we bought our car in '08.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Want to Join US?*

*Enter your name and I will sign you up as a Scout 1st Class.*

Use this PHP for your Signature Block.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]



*Please include some pictures of your rig and comments on what you like about the Cooler Master Storm Scout.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Happy Valentines to all of you too! I hope you didn't get your favorite Fem something she doesn't want like a vacuum cleaner







.

I was in Costco yesterday and they had *Heart* shaped Ravioli samples! HA! I looked and jumped back and realized oh, how trite! I bought Min some a peach colored rose bunch, first time for a Valentines gift since we bought our car in '08.

*
Wow.. that's a long time. Me and the wife have desided that we love each other everyday and not just on Feb 14. So we bought nothing.*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You need more room Man

You said it brother! When, *not* *if*, the house goes through we'll be going from an 800sq ft. trailer with no storage to a 1262sq ft. house with a garage, 3 bedrooms, 2 baths, a huge living room, one of the bedrooms will be a computer room and there's already sooooooo much more storage than we have here.

Oh, we definitely agree with the every day thing and don't usually get each other gifts but I couldn't help it when I saw the peach roses. I bought a peach rose plant when we got married and it was supposed to be a dwarf but the ice split the graft and last year it was up to 10ft. and had about 25 blooms at a time all summer!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Post a picture of your Set up guys... This will be fun.*


I really want to take a picture of my current setup(and the room that I moved into) for Enigma's post but my sister isn't home, I don't own a camera, and I'm going out of town with my lady for Valentine's Day/President's day. So...I'll post it hopefully sometime on Monday.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Have this case coming for my Home Media Hub. Should be here Tuesday, wednesday at the latest from Newegg. Will have pictures when it comes.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*












Purty smart guy. You were close, so very close. Ibanez RG350DX w/EMG Humbucker at the bridge, stock single coil in the middle and stock humbucker at the neck. Also excellent call on the Z. It's a '76 280z. Her name is Diana after the princess the world loved. She can never ascend to the throne because I have a queen, my lovely, lovely wife Becky. Her name is Michelle but I call her Becky for her middle name, Rebecca. And my kids Kayla, Samantha and Joseph.

To Bri: Mindy has the same keyboard as me


----------



## guannyeuc

*sniff sniff* can someone help me with the LED problem? =( wanna connect fans which already have the LED switch to the Scout switch =) how do i do this!?!?! ^_^ my fan is apollish btw...


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guannyeuc*


*sniff sniff* can someone help me with the LED problem? =( wanna connect fans which already have the LED switch to the Scout switch =) how do i do this!?!?! ^_^ my fan is apollish btw...


Uhh...I'm not sure if it's completely possible. I don't know if all LED fans have the LEDs powered strictly from the 5v wire. If they do, you can do the terminal block thing showed on the last page.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*
Wow.. that's a long time. Me and the wife have desided that we love each other everyday and not just on Feb 14. So we bought nothing.*


*That is exactly the way Myself and Wife think too, Love is for every day we are together till death do us Part,*


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guannyeuc* 
*sniff sniff* can someone help me with the LED problem? =( wanna connect fans which already have the LED switch to the Scout switch =) how do i do this!?!?! ^_^ my fan is apollish btw...

It can be done, the switch on the fan is self powered, it the same switch on the front panel only with less pins coming off it. Cut the switches off the fans you want to control and solder longer wires to the fan wires just cut, make them long enough to reach the front panel switch and reconnect those wires that were just extended to the switch.
LED's don't take a lot of power so you can probably wire them all together on 1 switch, of course the other problem I can see using these fans with all the LED's connected together is they don't all run at the same power level because of the thermal sensor that controls the fan speed, you might have to cut the sensor off and twist the wires together so the fans have full power all the time.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











Notice that the *RIGHT* side of the Terminal feeds the power each circuit on the *LEFT*. Now The *BLACK* wire is NEGATIVE and the *YELLOW* wire is the 12 V +

With this solution you use a terminal Block with the power wire of each unit that you want to control and let the one switch control them all.


Hmm, that sure does look familiar... lol, if anyone's got any questions, I did the whole thing in like 30 min. Once you get the idea, it's super easy

Nice job on the labels, Enigma, makes it very simple

EDIT: that's my rig in case anyone's wondering


----------



## K10

If anyone wants to help me with some discrete math, check out this thread

http://www.overclock.net/school-help...ary-stuff.html


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


If anyone wants to help me with some discrete math, check out this thread

http://www.overclock.net/school-help...ary-stuff.html











You just blew my mind. I know pilot math (speeds, winds, fuel flow), and that's about it. What level math is that? High school or college?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


You just blew my mind. I know pilot math (speeds, winds, fuel flow), and that's about it. What level math is that? High school or college?


It's college but it's pretty low level. It's computer science math. They have 2 discrete mathematics courses at my university - CS 141(the one I'm in), and Math 310.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


It's college but it's pretty low level. It's computer science math. They have 2 discrete mathematics courses at my university - CS 141(the one I'm in), and Math 310.


Gotcha. Makes me glad I majored in Tech Ed. AKA "how to be a shop teacher"


----------



## guannyeuc

Thanks Kev b!!! I'll give it a try... =) hope i don't screw things up... =.=""" as for the voltage thing... im still sort of confused =/


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Purty smart guy. You were close, so very close. Ibanez RG350DX w/EMG Humbucker at the bridge, stock single coil in the middle and stock humbucker at the neck. Also excellent call on the Z. It's a '76 280z. Her name is Diana after the princess the world loved. She can never ascend to the throne because I have a queen, my lovely, lovely wife Becky. Her name is Michelle but I call her Becky for her middle name, Rebecca. And my kids Kayla, Samantha and Joseph.

To Bri: Mindy has the same keyboard as me










Thanks for the Verification.. I built a 74 260 and restored it from the ground up. I will post a picture for you one day. I gave it to my son for his 16 th birthday and he wanted a sport utility so I sold it and got him a Ford Sport Utility. He loved it. And I miss driving that car. I loved the way it sounded and the way it drove. Ohhh that was a car for a real Driver.














































*Enigma0001. My First Mod. Total Cost. $3500.00*


----------



## BrendonB

Hey team, what would be a good replacement for the 14cm fan? I would prefer a 12cm one as in NZ it's hard to find 14cm fans.
I'm looking at the Silverstone FN121, is that a good alternative?
Thanks!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
It's college but it's pretty low level. It's computer science math. They have 2 discrete mathematics courses at my university - CS 141(the one I'm in), and Math 310.

It's all just Binary/numerical count. I use it setting up all my leads in a
Elevator hatch leading up to the machine room. All my 'Hall Calls' and
my 'Car calls' are set-up on Binary/numerical count.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
It can be done, the switch on the fan is self powered, it the same switch on the front panel only with less pins coming off it. Cut the switches off the fans you want to control and solder longer wires to the fan wires just cut, make them long enough to reach the front panel switch and reconnect those wires that were just extended to the switch.
LED's don't take a lot of power so you can probably wire them all together on 1 switch, of course the other problem I can see using these fans with all the LED's connected together is they don't all run at the same power level because of the thermal sensor that controls the fan speed, you might have to cut the sensor off and twist the wires together so the fans have full power all the time.

Thank you sir...This just helped me out. I was wondering







why I was getting different reading on the power side of the LED's. ((Now is this only on Fans with speed-control sensor.))<<Right??? I just tested two of the same fans LED's; and they were the same power out..... ???







:


----------



## MlbrottarN

E, do you mean your son wanted a SUV rather than that? (I guess it's the one in the pics you're speaking of)


----------



## Kitarist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thanks for the Verification.. I built a 74 260 and restored it from the ground up. I will post a picture for you one day. I gave it to my son for his 16 th birthday and he wanted a sport utility so I sold it and got him a Ford Sport Utility. He loved it. And I miss driving that car. I loved the way it sounded and the way it drove. Ohhh that was a car for a real Driver.














































*Enigma0001. My First Mod. Total Cost. $3500.00*

Whats the car on the pics? Ford or Z car?

I just love it!!!

Is it possible to find these in Europe?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


Whats the car on the pics? Ford or Z car?

I just love it!!!

Is it possible to find these in Europe?

Thanks!!!


Z car. Truly, in this man's opinion, the greatest little cars ever built.

That's a beauty E. Get another they're still quite attainable here in the states.


----------



## imh073p

So i guess noone is posting their rig anymore?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


Whats the car on the pics? Ford or Z car?

I just love it!!!

Is it possible to find these in Europe?

Thanks!!!


*It is a Nissan or Datsun 260Z. It was first introduced in the states in 1970 as the 240z. 2400cc 6 cyl. with two single barreled carbs. Then in 1974 the laws changed in American for pollution standards so they made the engine a 2600 cc and then lowered the compression ratio from 10:1 to 9:1. That bumper was only available for a half of a year. In April of 1974 the bumper became the thick plastic one that all had afterward s. In 1976 the 280 Z was introduced and had fuel injection. instead of Dual Carbs. I still have access to buy this car back but I don't have the money that the lady would want for me to take it back. So I miss it.

And M. Yes my son didn't like the car because all his friends had trucks and Sport utilities then so he asked if we could sell it and get him a more up to date car. That is the car that I rebuilt for him and me. The pictures were taken the same week that the new paint job was put on it.

I agreed and I miss the car furiously. It was the best driving car I ever owned. It is a car that needs no radio or A/C or Power anything. All you need is a nice day and an open winding road.

Rocker. You are right. One of the best cars ever produced for the masses.*
*And like the Storm Scout it is second to NONE. for the price.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


So i guess noone is posting their rig anymore?


Okay Men IMHO73P is right.. This isn't a car Thread this is a Computer thread.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Want to Join US?*

*Enter your name and I will sign you up as a Scout 1st Class.*

Use this PHP for your Signature Block.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]



*Please include some pictures of your rig and comments on what you like about the Cooler Master Storm Scout.*


----------



## mr-Charles

ooOK ! ! *WHAAA HAPPEN'd?* ! ? !








this thread look's like it just god SPAMM'd _ BIG-pic_time ? ! ? !? ?!








and don't give me the line "well, it *IS* water cool'd "








> > > Does NOT even resemble the SCOUT case
{hint = does " use _*PM*_ 's " come to mind .







. } 
at least that's what i have been told/read for such an " event "









{ j/k'ng, now; just tryin to get back on track for here.







}

*UPDATED*: jst 4 dkev & whoeverelse







(LOLOLololol)
{oh, Yeah Remember it's Valentines Day, so, U jst gotta wuv me 4 tis







}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


....ooOK ! ! *WHAAA HAPPEN'd?* ! ? !







. . . this thread look's like it just god SPAMM'd _ BIG-pic_time ? ! ? !? ?! . . . . .







and don't give me the line "...well, it *IS* water cool'd "...







Does NOT even resemble the SCOUT case..........{hint = does " use _*PM*_ 's " come to mind .







. .}....at least that's what i have been told/read for such an " event " . . . . . .









......{ j/k'ng, now; just tryin to get back on track for here.....







}

mr-Charles .









.


Ok..I have no idea what you just said. Step away from the emotes.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Ok..I have no idea what you just said. Step away from the emotes.


....hmmmmm = no sense on humnor, eh? ? ?







. . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


....ooOK ! ! *WHAAA HAPPEN'd?* ! ? !







. . . this thread look's like it just god SPAMM'd _ BIG-pic_time ? ! ? !? ?! . . . . .







and don't give me the line "...well, it *IS* water cool'd "...







> > > Does NOT even resemble the SCOUT case..........{hint = does " use _*PM*_ 's " come to mind .







. .}....at least that's what i have been told/read for such an " event " . . . . . .









......{ j/k'ng, now; just tryin to get back on track for here.....







}

mr-Charles .









.


i can understand but he is right it is a little hard to read with all the .. .. .. ..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Ok..I have no idea what you just said. Step away from the emotes.


lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


So i guess noone is posting their rig anymore?


The Z is a rig. I drive mine daily rain or shine summer and winter.

Any way back to Scouts and their insides, I narrowly averted a major tragedy this week. My one and only hard drive took a dump on me; disk read error at boot. OH NO! all my pics, music, well you guys know. It seems our lives are on those things and for me it was. I had everything on it. It was a Seagate 500 gig single platter drive and up until this point had worked flawlessly. I wasn't able to run Seatools or anything to try and get the thing to boot, so I go to Best Buy and buy a WD Caviar Green drive. Not being sure about the 5400-7200 rpm function I bought it any way and got back up running. Being that I bought the Seagate last year and had experienced no trouble I finally got rid of the packaging after about 8 months. So here I am looking at Seagate's packaging requirements for RMA and I'm forced to A) Shell out more money to buy approved shipping packaging from a Seagate partner or B) ship it out in the box for my new WD Drive causing the same dilemma if the WD takes a crap. So out of desperation I burn the Seatools for DOS on a disc, boot up Seatools and run the short test-instant fail! (enter choice of curse word here) . Then following Seatools suggestion I run the long test which it made through with only one error and at the end Seatools was able to repair! I got all my data back was able to wipe the disc and ran Seatools again with all tests passed. Tragedy and RMA averted and not exactly the way I wanted it to happen, but now I have a backup drive for the first time in my life.

Lesson learned: Don't be a cheap ass and think it won't happen to you . Get a backup drive and save yourself the headache. I'm such a dumbass for not buying an extra drive when I built my new system just because I was trying to save $65 bucks and assuming that a drive with less than a year on it would not have trouble. (Rockr hangs his in shame....)


----------



## Enigma8750

wwooo... Praise God.


----------



## Rockr69

I know, praise him indeed!


----------



## mr-Charles

OK; previous_complain'd_POST (#5501) just UDATED 4 U all>>> gzzzzzz









[







LOLOLololol ]

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

I have a WD Hard drive that cause a complete short in my system. I have no Idea what caused it but I had so family video. Any Ideas Men.. Short in the electrical. Pops the PSU everytime I plug in the sata power wire.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrendonB* 
Hey team, what would be a good replacement for the 14cm fan? I would prefer a 12cm one as in NZ it's hard to find 14cm fans.
I'm looking at the Silverstone FN121, is that a good alternative?
Thanks!


the silverstone are great fans. they have a blue fan with clear the BL version and the plain Black that is not LED'd at all.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I have a WD Hard drive that cause a complete short in my system. I have no Idea what caused it but I had so family video. Any Ideas Men.. Short in the electrical. Pops the PSU everytime I plug in the sata power wire.

Are you sharing any other devices on that lead and is your PSU modular? If it is have tried any other power ports?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have a WD Hard drive that cause a complete short in my system. I have no Idea what caused it but I had so family video. Any Ideas Men.. Short in the electrical. Pops the PSU everytime I plug in the sata power wire.


If it's not the Sata power connector and the connector on the drive is clean it could be on the controller. The works can be replaced by finding another drive of the same model. Take off the controller from the non running drive, being carefull of the ribbon cable, then getting the controller off the running drive and swapping them, once the data is transferred you can solder the connectors onto the drive you will keep.

// That's from memory but because it's been faulty lately I actually looked in "the book". If you're sure of the power connections you can test where it meets the logic board to see if the power is reaching it with the correct current. He does state however that more often than not a hard drive failure is the fault of the logic board, so what I stated _is_ right. The hardest part with modern drives is getting one of those star shaped wrenches that mount the board. Looking at my WD drives, all the boards are attached directly to the power connector so even the mechanics are powered through the board. Makes sense seeing how everything is so energy concious now.
Good luck General!

Rockr, I used to always buy WD drives then got money aware and bought first Maxtor drives, then Seagate because not only are they less expensive but run cooler (found out temp doesn't matter much). I have both Seagate and WD in mine and Mindys case but I have great doubts about the Seagates as 2 external backup drives that I had for just over 1 year (the warranty period) both died. I've had a WD My Book that has been going for over 4 years now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-071-_-Product This is what I have now, using a WD 320 Blue drive to back up my SSD's and an identical WD 1Tb to back up the one inside the case. I "clone" the drives using Acronis True Image, that way if one dies it can be swapped out with the other. Can't do that with the SSD's though because they're Raid0 so I do a Data backup, omitting only the temp files, hiberfil.sys & pagefile.sys. The unit sits behind my monitor so I don't even see it and since it has an on off button the drives only run when I do a backup, since they're ESata it's really fast to back up and verify the backup.
Oh, Green drives run at 5400 and the controller handles the power instead of leaving it up to you, the My Book version runs at a variable speed between the two, Blue drives are less durable versions of the Black and the Black that are more expensive for the same size are usually Enterprise drives, they'll take lots of abuse.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Are you sharing any other devices on that lead and is your PSU modular? If it is have tried any other power ports?


Yes, I tried the obvious. Remember. I was went to high school trade school for electronics. I worked as an Electrician for the last 3 years of my military career and I have put 17 systems together.

So. Yes.. It is a modular
yes.........I tried it with another PSU. Same Shut down of PSU.
There is a short and it happened after I grounded out a fan wire.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


If it's not the Sata power connector and the connector on the drive is clean it could be on the controller. The works can be replaced by finding another drive of the same model. Take off the controller from the non running drive, being carefully of the ribbon cable, then getting the controller off the running drive and swapping them, once the data is transferred you can solder the connectors onto the drive you will keep.

// That's from memory but because it's been faulty lately I actually looked in "the book". If you're sure of the power connections you can test where it meets the logic board to see if the power is reaching it with the correct current. He does state however that more often than not a hard drive failure is the fault of the logic board, so what I stated _is_ right. The hardest part with modern drives is getting one of those star shaped wrenches that mount the board. Looking at my WD drives, all the boards are attached directly to the power connector so even the mechanics are powered through the board. Makes sense seeing how everything is so energy conscious now.
Good luck General!


This is what I am going to do. This is something that others have advised and I will be going this route. Thanks for the Confirmation.


----------



## Rockr69

I wasn't implying you hadn't done the obvious E, It's just that we all have wandered around in the garage looking for that wrench we just had for an hour only to discover it was in our back pocket







. Sounds like Bri has got you covered .

Wouldn't it be nice to be able to buy parts like logic boards and such for just such an occasion.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
The hardest part with modern drives is getting one of those star shaped wrenches that mount the board.

$15 bucks + some change at ACE.Attachment 141733 and if it's the torx head screw with the pin in the middle just get a small enough standard screwdriver and slip it in the head of the screw, twist and break out the pin.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Wouldn't it be nice to be able to buy parts like logic boards and such for just such an occasion.

Of course I edited your quote, if you new guys don't know yet, I do that.

As for the logic boards, it makes me go Hmmmmm. I gave about 10 years worth of parts and bits and pieces left over from projects to the community college. Maybe if you don't want to buy a logic board that's a good place to start, there's also business schools and trade schools, not even adding in that there may be connections to these parts through members of Unions.
Then, maybe that's why I was always hanging on to every failed drive, optical hard and even one USB powered. Then I didn't see the sense in having an 8Gb, 20Gb, 30Gb and 5 Pata optical drives, the community college gang had a field day with all my parts and came up with a total of 6 workable computers -monitors.

I still have 3 hard drives 2 optical 2 failed Seagate Sata hard drives and an external Seagate backup. Hmmmm parts....... If you can't find a matching drive to do the controller transfer you could always post on boards or search on e-bay and others for just the logic board. Things I still have..... An '88, 8Mhz macintosh with 2 "super floppies" an 80Gb hard drive and all the guts. Hmm, a mac in a Scout case, you could actually put the monitor in the front of the case & run a modern PC setup in the same case.

Speaking of which, no one answered me about if they ported the PS3 through the Scout system. I think that was an AMD build.

The first computer I upgraded, a 386 DX/40 motherboard, it's ram chips and a few connector boards, no case. A 286Sx, if you remember this beast, it was advertised as Windows 2.0 compatible because it would "emulate" a 386 processor (the first 32 bit), run Windows >HA!< I can't imagine booting it and waiting about 1/2 hour for Windows to load. Oh, it came in what they affectionately called a "pizza box" style case with a riser off the mobo. I have a Pentium 3 processor, no heatsink, no cover, just the processor on the slot PCB. Man that baby was fast at running DOS4GW games.







I have a box for a Tyan motherboard and the L3 ram chip that sat on the mobo, wow, can't remember what it ran.
We almost bought a pre-built 486 that was close to $4000-. The heck with that I said, I built a Pentium for about $1200- with all the bells and whistles and software!

Finally I have a mess of 1Mb Simms, they fetch quite the pretty penny now because they work great in old business printers. I'll sell when they hit $50- each.

Is there a memory lane board on OCN? I think I need to find out.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
$15 bucks + some change at ACE.Attachment 141733 and if it's the torx head screw with the pin in the middle just get a small enough standard screwdriver and slip it in the head of the screw, twist and break out the pin.

Yeah, I figured out the torx a few years ago, that's about when they switched to these star shaped deals. Can you believe the ACE hardware stores failed here? The only one left sells furniture, claims it has hardware because they have paint & minor things. I have to go to Lowes to get a For Sale sign for the trailer, will look for the stars there.

Any of you ever put the plexi in for the top of the drive so you can see the action? I did it with an old Maxtor 30Gb, pretty useless when you can't see it once it's in the case, of course it didn't run too long after I modded it, but it was fun.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I wasn't implying you hadn't done the obvious E, It's just that we all have wandered around in the garage looking for that wrench we just had for an hour only to discover it was in our back pocket







. Sounds like Bri has got you covered .

Wouldn't it be nice to be able to buy parts like logic boards and such for just such an occasion.


you are so right ... I was not being defensive but it sure sounded that way. I got a cool set of torx at the thrift store or the dollar tree for a buck and I have used that set so much I keep it at the top of my tool bag.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


you are so right ... I was not being defensive but it sure sounded that way. I got a cool set of torx at the thrift store or the dollar tree for a buck and I have used that set so much I keep it at the top of my tool bag.


I use that set for everything! I originally bought it for fixing my kids X box 360 RROD. The rest is history.


----------



## Enigma8750

oh btw rock. how do you like that MSI board


----------



## Rockr69

I love it! I have to say I'm glad I went with my gut and stayed with MSI. There are a couple of bummers, not with the board but with my hardware. For instance, while the on board sound is clean and quiet it's very basic. So I went back to my X-Fi. However it's on PCI interface and so is my wireless card, so if I want to go X-fire I'll have to switch to PCI-e. No biggie really just mo money. Overclocking is a little daunting because of all the settings, but I'll eventually get there. What I'm really digging is the H-50. Nice and quiet and I love the mechanical sound of the pump. It's barely audible, but I'll take that over the whirring of a fan any day. I'd love to stay up and chat, but I gotta go to work in the morning. Us asphalters start early.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


The Z is a rig. I drive mine daily rain or shine summer and winter.

Any way back to Scouts and their insides, I narrowly averted a major tragedy this week. My one and only hard drive took a dump on me; disk read error at boot. OH NO! all my pics, music, well you guys know. It seems our lives are on those things and for me it was. I had everything on it. It was a Seagate 500 gig single platter drive and up until this point had worked flawlessly. I wasn't able to run Seatools or anything to try and get the thing to boot, so I go to Best Buy and buy a WD Caviar Green drive. Not being sure about the 5400-7200 rpm function I bought it any way and got back up running. Being that I bought the Seagate last year and had experienced no trouble I finally got rid of the packaging after about 8 months. So here I am looking at Seagate's packaging requirements for RMA and I'm forced to A) Shell out more money to buy approved shipping packaging from a Seagate partner or B) ship it out in the box for my new WD Drive causing the same dilemma if the WD takes a crap. So out of desperation I burn the Seatools for DOS on a disc, boot up Seatools and run the short test-instant fail! (enter choice of curse word here) . Then following Seatools suggestion I run the long test which it made through with only one error and at the end Seatools was able to repair! I got all my data back was able to wipe the disc and ran Seatools again with all tests passed. Tragedy and RMA averted and not exactly the way I wanted it to happen, but now I have a backup drive for the first time in my life.

Lesson learned: Don't be a cheap ass and think it won't happen to you . Get a backup drive and save yourself the headache. I'm such a dumbass for not buying an extra drive when I built my new system just because I was trying to save $65 bucks and assuming that a drive with less than a year on it would not have trouble. (Rockr hangs his in shame....)


Wow sucks mate, but at least you fixed the thing and well... your pc actually works!

My mobo is still at the store and they indicated that they could not find an error on it. Then they asked me if I could send the rest of my system so they can check my other components. Very kind, but I'm not really interested in shipping all my stuff I bought somewhere else to their shop. Not to mention the shipping costs. So I guess I'll just ask the motherboard back, pay them their damn 30 euro's research cost, and try stuff out myself again.

If things still go ugly, I'll hop to a nearby computer store to fix it for another small sum of money. I'm fed up with this ****. I just wanna ****ing game!


----------



## seven9st surfer

Hey guys, just wanted to post this in here. Looks like a lot of people have moved on to sleeve their PSU cables (me included). Anyone who's done this knows it can be a headache, and get expensive. I saw in a another post on this site that NZXT has started making extension cables that are sleeved, so you can get the same look without the hassle. Of course, that just means more cable to hide away, but I figured it's worth a mention










NZXT main website
Newegg


----------



## Ocnewb

I'm just wondering if i can fit a 240mm Rad into storm scout? Is it possible to mount the rad on the side panel since it has holes for 2x 120mm fans? Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


Hey guys, just wanted to post this in here. Looks like a lot of people have moved on to sleeve their PSU cables (me included). Anyone who's done this knows it can be a headache, and get expensive. I saw in a another post on this site that NZXT has started making extension cables that are sleeved, so you can get the same look without the hassle. Of course, that just means more cable to hide away, but I figured it's worth a mention










NZXT main website
Newegg


Wow thanks for the info. I will be ordering these asap. I cant believe how cheap these are.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
Hey guys, just wanted to post this in here. Looks like a lot of people have moved on to sleeve their PSU cables (me included). Anyone who's done this knows it can be a headache, and get expensive. I saw in a another post on this site that NZXT has started making extension cables that are sleeved, so you can get the same look without the hassle. Of course, that just means more cable to hide away, but I figured it's worth a mention










NZXT main website
Newegg


Good man







they're really awesome. saved me all the hassle, though I didn't use that one specifically


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


I'm just wondering if i can fit a 240mm Rad into storm scout? Is it possible to mount the rad on the side panel since it has holes for 2x 120mm fans? Has anyone tried it yet?


I would Love see this.. Use really thin 120 fans.







And you might need to use a Low profile Video card.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Good man







they're really awesome. saved me all the hassle, though I didn't use that one specifically


*photonmoo:
Good going on the MOTM. Youre beating me out. Im not mad.. Im not mad.. DAMN it.. Im nottttt Madddddd. Uncle Enigma*.


----------



## CaveLake08

Well, I finally got my first build put together. Here's a couple pics. I still need to do a lot of cable management, and I don't have the OS yet so I'll post a couple pics of my finished setup once it's all done in a couple weeks


----------



## Enigma8750

Ummm.. New Parts.....UMMMMM


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Ummm.. New Parts.....UMMMMM











Nice!!! Great choice in Graphics card!!! I think you gave me rep earlier today, thanks. I will definitely post some pictures when it comes this week here.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaveLake08*


Well, I finally got my first build put together. Here's a couple pics. I still need to do a lot of cable management, and I don't have the OS yet so I'll post a couple pics of my finished setup once it's all done in a couple weeks










That's a very nice GPU my friend, you will like it


----------



## Lee79

How would I go about getting a replacment front for my storm scout case? One of the plastic pins that hold it on came off and the other is cracked and feels like it will come off anytime.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lee79* 
How would I go about getting a replacment front for my storm scout case? One of the plastic pins that hold it on came off and the other is cracked and feels like it will come off anytime.

Try contacting Cooler Master they should help you.


----------



## Lee79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Try contacting Cooler Master they should help you.

Don't suppose you know who to contact like the website or email address?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lee79* 
Don't suppose you know who to contact like the website or email address?

No sorry i don't, but try just the support email


----------



## Lee79

Just contact the E-Shop I brought it from and looks like fingers crossed they will send me a replacment for free if Coolermaster have any in stock.


----------



## Rogue1266

Hope this helps bud.... It's there WEB site... 
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/contact.php?page_id=6


----------



## rfjunkie

I know this isn't my Scout build, but its the machine that I use every day for reading this thread...







And everything else. (Scout is being used for my HTPC and I don't plan on doing anything more to it for a long time.)

White LEDs and a smoked side window seem to go good together.

I've done what I could with cable management in this thing... There just isn't anywhere else to hide whats in there, this thing is FULL. 8 Hard drives, 2 optical driver, card reader and more....


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lee79* 
How would I go about getting a replacment front for my storm scout case? One of the plastic pins that hold it on came off and the other is cracked and feels like it will come off anytime.

I would definitely contact Cooler Master as I had to with the Wife,s Scout the Front Bay Slot Cover for the 5.25-3.5 Adaptor panel had broken lugs and kept pushing back when we got it and after a call to them they shipped a New whole front panel out next day, with a Return slip for the old one to go back.


----------



## Rockr69

More updates on the Xaser II mod
Attachment 141978
aluminum base coat
Attachment 141979
OOO blue overspray
Attachment 141980
now the white


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


How would I go about getting a replacment front for my storm scout case? One of the plastic pins that hold it on came off and the other is cracked and feels like it will come off anytime.


Storm Scout Front Panel... Not sure what country.....


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. I was wondering if you guys run your systems with or without the included PSU dust filter. I was reading a review on the scout and the reviewer recommended to remove the filter for better airflow and because cleaning it means you have to remove your PSU anyway. I just wanted to get some feedback to see what the fellow Scouts are running.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Storm Scout came today for my Media Hub Build



















*Sig rig to the Right*


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey everyone. I was wondering if you guys run your systems with or without the included PSU dust filter. I was reading a review on the scout and the reviewer recommended to remove the filter for better airflow and because cleaning it means you have to remove your PSU anyway. I just wanted to get some feedback to see what the fellow Scouts are running.


I run mine without and when I need to clean I just fire up my air compressor turn down pressure to about 40 psi upturn my case and blow it out


----------



## PathogenX

My little trip to Microcenter


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
I know this isn't my Scout build, but its the machine that I use every day for reading this thread...







And everything else. (Scout is being used for my HTPC and I don't plan on doing anything more to it for a long time.)

White LEDs and a smoked side window seem to go good together.

I've done what I could with cable management in this thing... There just isn't anywhere else to hide whats in there, this thing is FULL. 8 Hard drives, 2 optical driver, card reader and more....

I like your digs. The white light with the blue fan looks very cool.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


My little trip to Microcenter











*Thanks for Sharing... I got drool on my shirt Now... Sxxx!!!!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Notice the Capt. Morgan to Build Ratio.
I would say 8 to 1 against the Build
Check my math someone..





























*Everyone Welcome our new members....
Welcome all of you and Lazloisdavrock....*


----------



## CaveLake08

Hey guys. 
I'm trying to set up my computer with good cable management and also in a way that will make it easy for adding upgrades later on. My psu only has 4 molex ports, and I will need all of them when I add a second graphics card. So I'm wondering if I can get the sata to molex adapter below; would it power all 4 of the Scout's ports (with one of the ports plugged into the included y splitter)?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812123305


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

haha, thanks for the acknowledgment. I had a little captain in me.


----------



## SneakyFox

I just finished part 1 of my window mod. 
I replacet the original window with 2 sheets of 3mm transparent perspex/plexi. In between the to sheets of perspex/plexi is a normal piece of A3 paper wiyh print. 







. 
Next step is to mount white light behind the window to light up the white areas of the print.

But can you spot my mistake??


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SneakyFox*


I just finished part 1 of my window mod. 
I replacet the original window with 2 sheets of 3mm transparent perspex/plexi. In between the to sheets of perspex/plexi is a normal piece of A3 paper wiyh print.

Next step is to mount white light behind the window to light up the white areas of the print.

But can you spot my mistake??


White light should make that thing "pop".

Its cool to see and hear of more people going with the white lights. I do like my case with the white lights in it.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SneakyFox*


I just finished part 1 of my window mod. 
I replacet the original window with 2 sheets of 3mm transparent perspex/plexi. In between the to sheets of perspex/plexi is a normal piece of A3 paper wiyh print. 







. 
Next step is to mount white light behind the window to light up the white areas of the print.

But can you spot my mistake??


it is upside down


----------



## SneakyFox

You got it right 

I was a little to eager to see what it would look like.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SneakyFox*


You got it right 

I was a little to eager to see what it would look like.


it does look good 
and now you know so it shouldn't be hard to change


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Notice the Capt. Morgan to Build Ratio.
I would say 8 to 1 against the Build
Check my math someone..





























*Everyone Welcome our new members....
Welcome all of you and Lazloisdavrock....*


I'd say you're pretty close, but what I want to know is does he do the " Got a little Cap'n in ya?" pose every time he takes a drink.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SneakyFox* 
I just finished part 1 of my window mod.
I replacet the original window with 2 sheets of 3mm transparent perspex/plexi. In between the to sheets of perspex/plexi is a normal piece of A3 paper wiyh print.







.
Next step is to mount white light behind the window to light up the white areas of the print.

But can you spot my mistake??

Teh sweetness! Just place it correctly and it's gonna look tight! rep up!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


it is upside down


Yes, I saw that too....unless it's maybe for the right side panel.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SneakyFox* 
I just finished part 1 of my window mod.
I replacet the original window with 2 sheets of 3mm transparent perspex/plexi. In between the to sheets of perspex/plexi is a normal piece of A3 paper wiyh print.


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



"Great Game"










.
Next step is to mount white light behind the window to light up the white areas of the print.

But can you spot my mistake??

Very nice..







Cool idea..... Rep+ bud...


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SneakyFox* 
You got it right 

I was a little to eager to see what it would look like.

Lol i see that happen alot actually!


----------



## Bradey

Hi E
i found this while i was trolling










Enigma Cube by David Brill
http://www.giladorigami.com/PG_Modulars.html


----------



## SneakyFox

Thank you for the kind words.

Just inserted a new piece of paper


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SneakyFox* 
I just finished part 1 of my window mod.
I replacet the original window with 2 sheets of 3mm transparent perspex/plexi. In between the to sheets of perspex/plexi is a normal piece of A3 paper wiyh print.







.
Next step is to mount white light behind the window to light up the white areas of the print.

But can you spot my mistake??

Lol reminds me of Enigmas epic fail a few weeks back hehe lol sorry dude








That is looking awsome i must say. rep up


----------



## the.ronin

Went on a bit of an upgrade binge on the CM Scout ...










... and ...










... so now ...










Now I keep getting killed in Crysis getting distracted by little animals scurrying about and tree branches swaying in the wind.

Next up will be some Murdermod sleeving â€" classic black not getting too funky with the color combo. Also trying to come up with a better cooling solution but that will be longer term if it involves water.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Went on a bit of an upgrade binge on the CM Scout ...










... and ...










... so now ...










Now I keep getting killed in Crysis getting distracted by little animals scurrying about and tree branches swaying in the wind.

Next up will be some Murdermod sleeving â€" classic black not getting too funky with the color combo. Also trying to come up with a better cooling solution but that will be longer term if it involves water.

NICE! Remember squirrels are at the heart of the animal conspiracy against humans. They are the spies. Wretched little creatures.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Went on a bit of an upgrade binge on the CM Scout ...










... and ...










... so now ...










Now I keep getting killed in Crysis getting distracted by little animals scurrying about and tree branches swaying in the wind.

Next up will be some Murdermod sleeving â€" classic black not getting too funky with the color combo. Also trying to come up with a better cooling solution but that will be longer term if it involves water.

Dude!! Nice stuff, except the PSU it looks similar to my wifes build. Are you going to O/C your processor? I know what you mean about Crysis, it's just amazing what shows up when your system can handle all the stuff that was programmed in. Have you seen the butterflies yet??

Also, why does your LE board look more like a Classified board? Is it the newest revision or something? Attachment 142118 There's a shot of the one I did for my wife. I gotta get on that wire management before we move, needs overclocking too. I think I'll take it up to 3.8, it should be able to handle that much.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Dude!! Nice stuff, except the PSU it looks similar to my wifes build. Are you going to O/C your processor?

Yeah looks like I'm just 100W over your wife's PSU. You know anywhere else, I could get slapped for saying something like that.

Absolutely I plan to OC. Nothing crazy though I'm targeting 3.6-3.8. I'm getting 68C *STOCK* under Prime95 with the H50 and I'm not down with that. So I want to get my cooling situation optimized before I even touch the OC. I've got a 120 under the optical and a 120 in front of the HD cage but I fear that the filter is not providing as much airflow as there should be. I've got a single 120 exhausting onto the rad and the 140 exhausting up top.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I know what you mean about Crysis, it's just amazing what shows up when your system can handle all the stuff that was programmed in. Have you seen the butterflies yet??

What?? Ok will have to look for those tonight. I don't even bother with the missions anymore. I use the binocs for bird watching and cloak to get to close to the furry animals.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Also, why does your LE board look more like a Classified board? Is it the newest revision or something? ... There's a shot of the one I did for my wife. I gotta get on that wire management before we move, needs overclocking too. I think I'll take it up to 3.8, it should be able to handle that much.

That's a 920 D0? Yeah I'm reading about taking that past 4 and that just doesn't sit well with me under H50 cooling. Same here - 3.8 and I'll be content.

Whoa that looks exactly like my setup down to the wiring lols. Yup, it's an LE ... I don't have the fancy schmancy alternating red ports and monolith heat sinks.

I can't wait for the Murdermod sleeving to get here. I'm jonesing to clean up the wires also. I'm hoping I can turn the HDs around as well to show off das bling.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Also, why does your LE board look more like a Classified board? Is it the newest revision or something?

His LE looks like mine, its just in low light.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 

























Next up will be some Murdermod sleeving â€" classic black not getting too funky with the color combo. Also trying to come up with a better cooling solution but that will be longer term if it involves water.

Very nice choice of hardware! You should be able to hit 4ghz with the h50, it performs better than my v-8 and im at 70c load @3.8ghz. A 200-500$ custom water loop wont be cost effective vs. the performance benefit with this board. You shoulda got the classi with the full waterblock if you want to break 4.2ghz. But im not gonna stop you from trying hehe. I prefer that all black sleeving too, makes the cables blend with the case better. rep+


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaveLake08* 
Hey guys.
I'm trying to set up my computer with good cable management and also in a way that will make it easy for adding upgrades later on. My psu only has 4 molex ports, and I will need all of them when I add a second graphics card. So I'm wondering if I can get the sata to molex adapter below; would it power all 4 of the Scout's ports (with one of the ports plugged into the included y splitter)?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812123305

Hey CaveLake. That should work just fine. I have 3 fans and a cathode running of of one molex connector that I attached a terminal block to. I don't see why using a SATA to molex converter wouldn't work the same. You should have no problems.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Yeah looks like I'm just 100W over your wife's PSU. You know anywhere else, I could get slapped for saying something like that.

Absolutely I plan to OC. Nothing crazy though I'm targeting 3.6-3.8. I'm getting 68C *STOCK* under Prime95 with the H50 and I'm not down with that. So I want to get my cooling situation optimized before I even touch the OC. I've got a 120 under the optical and a 120 in front of the HD cage but I fear that the filter is not providing as much airflow as there should be. I've got a single 120 exhausting onto the rad and the 140 exhausting up top.

What?? Ok will have to look for those tonight. I don't even bother with the missions anymore. I use the binocs for bird watching and cloak to get to close to the furry animals.

That's a 920 D0? Yeah I'm reading about taking that past 4 and that just doesn't sit well with me under H50 cooling. Same here - 3.8 and I'll be content.

Whoa that looks exactly like my setup down to the wiring lols. Yup, it's an LE ... I don't have the fancy schmancy alternating red ports and monolith heat sinks.

I can't wait for the Murdermod sleeving to get here. I'm jonesing to clean up the wires also. I'm hoping I can turn the HDs around as well to show off das bling.

Yeah, the butterflies are in the SP campaign, I didn't have any trouble running up to the animals with speed on. Later on there's frogs and it's real funny to grab one and fling it with strength. The first few times it actually make a fwingggg noise!

I found out through Evga that all these X58 boards have a problem with temps, not just the proc but watch your Vreg temps. Yes both our procs are D0 stepping, mine has always been set to 4.009G'z but in the Scout the Vreg was getting to 109c and above when I was in 64 bit Crysis. Digital Storm built my first rig and told me not to worry about it but when I asked Evga tech support they said it is *not acceptable*. There was visual artifacting from the mobo not handling the transfers to the RAM. Literally _*visible*_ screen refreshes.
I sent the whole thing back to Digital Storm, got a Haf 932 case, got a 240mm radiator, better water block and a high speed pump. Now I can run 4.26 something stable but I've been between 3.6 and 4.2G's and the only difference I really see is when I'm doing folding, since it's running faster it completes work units faster. I'm mainly a gamer though, if I wanted a folding rig it would be all alone in another room doing nothing but folding on Linux. I paid shipping, they paid for the water cooling improvements, new motherboard, fans and the faulty SSD that I had. They sent a questionaire asking if I'd ever reccomend or use them again and I said no. I love the work they did but I could do it for about $800- less. It was a once in a lifetime thing and Mindy didn't want to hear me swearing over another build again and it was our mission critical machine. Now that we have 3 computers (4 including the Pentium 4), it'll be easier to take one out.

Before I upclock Mindy's rig she's going to get a high speed fan bottom front, out the blow hole (both 140cm) and definitely through the H50. I'm going to get a monitor for my water cooling that keeps an eye on flow and temp so the fans will be an add on order.
The Scout is an awesome case but it does need some modding. When I have time I'll also take out the grills like others on this board have done. I like the square cuts on Rockr69's rig. I'll probably follow his lead and do the whole cut and paint all at once. Just watch all your temps though not just the cpu, the NB and Vreg are very critical to an overclock success in this case especially with a Rad in front of the Vreg.
Oh, checked out the pics and now I see the difference between the LE and Classified, you have those wavy coolers. Have you registered it? There's running a gaming competition right now you might want to join if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


haha, thanks for the acknowledgment. I had a little captain in me.










I like this promo the best.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SneakyFox*


I just finished part 1 of my window mod. 
I replacet the original window with 2 sheets of 3mm transparent perspex/plexi. In between the to sheets of perspex/plexi is a normal piece of A3 paper wiyh print. 







. 
Next step is to mount white light behind the window to light up the white areas of the print.

But can you spot my mistake??


Very Nice Fox... You SNeakY RAsCAL. Sorry didn't look for a mistake. chances are no one would notice until you opened up about it.....


----------



## Ocnewb

Anyone know if the GTX295 is fit into the Storm Scout? Please help me asap as i need to make a quick decision. Rep+ for helpers.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SneakyFox*


You got it right 

I was a little to eager to see what it would look like.


*What a bummer... I can't believe that. It looks soo good. Time for a reduex.*


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Very Nice Fox... You SNeakY RAsCAL. Sorry didn't look for a mistake. chances are no one would notice until you opened up about it.....

































yep i didn't notice it until you sad there was a mistake


----------



## Bradey

my 5770 is my mouse hand heater
the bottom 120 fan blows all that heat from my v2 5770 right onto my hand
it gets a little hot


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


Anyone know if the GTX295 is fit into the Storm Scout? Please help me asap as i need to make a quick decision. Rep+ for helpers.


all gpu's will FIT, they might need a little persuasion










































:l achen:


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


all gpu's will FIT, they might need a little persuasion










































:l achen:































I meant to ask if i can fit the GTX295 into the Storm Scout without any modding?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SneakyFox*


Thank you for the kind words.

Just inserted a new piece of paper










*Sorry Man but I Modded your MOD.. LOVE IT!!!!!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is a 285... you be the judge.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


Hi E
i found this while i was trolling










Enigma Cube by David Brill 
http://www.giladorigami.com/PG_Modulars.html


All I get is demerits when I troll. I got fragged for telling the hotsy totsy Speaker team that they were out of their minds after they told me that my speakers didn't come up to thier standards..

and the other one for putting a picture of a really fat woman in a String Bikini with the caption... It's like doing a fat girl. It can be done but you normally don't brag about it.

I thought it was funny. They did not.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


All I get is demerits when I troll. I got fragged for telling the hotsy totsy Speaker team to that they were out of their minds.

and the other one for putting a picture of a really fat woman in a String Bikini with the caption... It's like doing a fat girl. It can be done but you normally don't brag about it.

I thought it was funny. They did not.


What'd I tell ya General?? Some people just have no sense of humor. You've *Got to* have a sense of humor, just Got to!

I'll get mine back when the V.A. stops fiddling with my meds. Man I _hate_ it when they try new meds but sometimes it comes out better in the long run. I know a lot of people who would love to _abuse_ the meds I'm on but I hate having to _*use*_ them.

Ok, this is a record, at least for me, the most people I've ever seen on this board was 7 a few weeks ago. Right now there are 11!! This thread and this case rock!


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Here is a 285... you be the judge.


Thanks for the pic!! I think it will fit the GTX295 then since the GTX295 isn't longer than the GTX285.


----------



## Enigma8750

Great.. Glad I could help. Page one has alot of stuff on it in the Tricks and Tips Section.

By the way... What was the Depth of that squid taken at. Is that deep water Aliens. never mind... I see it now.. 7800 feet.. That's deep.


----------



## Bradey

i have now just bought 2 120mm black fan grils for the 120's on the side
i am looking at buying a 1Kw solar array and diy ing it what do you think

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/630-3-x6-WHOL...#ht_1197wt_939

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/1200w-300w-4p...ht_3580wt_1165


----------



## DefecTalisman

Hello there.
I am new to these forums(like you didn't notice already). I stumbled across this thread and a smile was brought to my face just as fast









I am the proud owner of a CM storm scout. Specs and pics can be seen here -> 

I am wondering if anyone could advise me if the Swiftech H20-220 Apex Ultima XT would fit in/on this case? I am thinking all I need to do is drill 2 holes at the top of the rear panel. Just above the 120mm exhaust fan.

I don't move the PC around much, furthest its gone so far is from the desk to the coffee table. So I am sure I can deal with the external rad. I want to overclock the i5 to about 3.6ghz. I am sure with a cooling system like this it could go to 4ghz, but I would like to keep the system running for at least a couple of years without having to replace the cpu.


----------



## Enigma8750

I'm not a Water Cooling guy but I know that Swiftec it a really good brand and the all in one systems are getting really tight.. I would go for if I was you.. It will definitly cool your pc and one graphix Card for sure...










OHHH YEA!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
What'd I tell ya General?? Some people just have no sense of humor. You've *Got to* have a sense of humor, just Got to!

I'll get mine back when the V.A. stops fiddling with my meds. Man I _hate_ it when they try new meds but sometimes it comes out better in the long run. I know a lot of people who would love to _abuse_ the meds I'm on but I hate having to _*use*_ them.

Ok, this is a record, at least for me, the most people I've ever seen on this board was 7 a few weeks ago. Right now there are 11!! This thread and this case rock!


Ask them for Clomazapam. That's what I am on and you really get irritating to others with this little happy pill. You tell people to kiss your booty in like 6 languages on this stuff and still laugh as they slap you silly.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Yeah, it is a nice looking block







Just in my country (South Africa) stuff like this is hard to come by. So I am getting a mate to bring it in when he comes next month from the UK. I would also like some clear smart coils and some red liquidy stuff to stuff in the pipes. My only concern is the way the rad is mounted, it hangs around 120mm down from the exhaust fan right. It looks like the rab box makes it stand 25mm from the back of the case. So where does that leave my vga/dvi cables







? Pressed up against the rad







?


----------



## SneakyFox

@Enigma -

Thank you for the mod of my mod. It looks cool. I need to get my hands on some 'print your own stickers' stickers.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Yeah, it is a nice looking block







Just in my country (South Africa) stuff like this is hard to come by. So I am getting a mate to bring it in when he comes next month from the UK. I would also like some clear smart coils and some red liquidy stuff to stuff in the pipes. My only concern is the way the rad is mounted, it hangs around 120mm down from the exhaust fan right. It looks like the rab box makes it stand 25mm from the back of the case. So where does that leave my vga/dvi cables







? Pressed up against the rad







?

Ya thats gonna be right up against the cables but you could also use some longer hardware with some steel/copper/aluminum spacer tubes to back it out a few inches, i was thinking about this exact same rad for my next build in this case.


----------



## coreyL

can i join?









my mods are not finished yet but uhh





































hope you like it!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Damn dog, talk about ripping it up







Very nice mod there. Shame you cpouldn't keep the USB front bezel. I think its what makes the scout look so good.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Damn dog, talk about ripping it up







Very nice mod there. Shame you cpouldn't keep the USB front bezel. I think its what makes the scout look so good.


hehe thanks









i might enter this in the case mod competition as beginer since i just got laid off= no funds for what i had in mind

i wanted my mod to be different than anyone elses









i do miss the front bezel too >.>

im gunna etch this:










on the top window


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


can i join?









my mods are not finished yet but uhh





































hope you like it!

























Lol, reminded me of uk's tv program called scrapheap challenge, your gonna be the winner of course






















Did i say bloody nory thats one heck of a mod, nice dude nice.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*
















Lol, reminded me of uk's tv program called scrapheap challenge, your gonna be the winner of course






















Did i say bloody nory thats one heck of a mod, nice dude nice.


thanks









this will be my first complete case mod









one day i aim to be as good as cyberdruid >.>


----------



## DefecTalisman

Just noticing now, does the case side fit on ? All the pics it shows its off by about 10mm on the bottom & top ?


----------



## DefecTalisman

Sorry for the double post, but would anyone have any inventive ideas for quick removable dust covers for side system fans on the cm scout ?


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Just noticing now, does the case side fit on ? All the pics it shows its off by about 10mm on the bottom ?


my dumbass cut the hole for the radiator before i realized you lock and slide the panels. i was used to my old armor which pops right on









this case mod is just practice for my armor though so im learning from my first case mod









i might dremel off those little metal spacer things and epoxy the panel on with low grade 5 minute epoxy. would fix it and i could keep it shut easy when i have it configured how i like.

also i have a crack in my plexi. i need some polycarbonate solvent. notice also the res is crooked form too much stress from the tubing. it is way too stiff.

i learn from these things









my armor will be 5 times a better mod


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Sorry for the double post, but would anyone have any inventive ideas for quick removable dust covers for side system fans on the cm scout ?


magic


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Sorry for the double post, but would anyone have any inventive ideas for quick removable dust covers for side system fans on the cm scout ?


Mount these to the fans on the inside of the case..

EDIT---Here is a picture of the inside window of my case....

Edit again... BTW, to use the filters I used you will need to modify one of the mounting plates so you can get the covers on. other wise they are to close together. Just slot the mounting holes a little on one of the mounting plates... (I took mine to work and used a Bridgeport mill, but you can get the same effect with a dremel)


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I am wondering if anyone could advise me if the Swiftech H20-220 Apex Ultima XT would fit in/on this case? I am thinking all I need to do is drill 2 holes at the top of the rear panel. Just above the 120mm exhaust fan.


That is a nice kit, bit if you plan on drilling holes you should also get 2 of these and some angled fittigns other wise the tube will probably get damaged against the side of the hole, and it will probably look alot cleaner.

Also, use colored tubing instead of colored coolant, it have had (atelast in the past) a tendency too clog up blocks and etc

That kit will probably cool your cpu past 4GHz or the mobo aswell, but that's pretty much it, I whouldn't recommend putting a GPU on there aswell later on cause they put a hefty heatdump on the loop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Sorry for the double post, but would anyone have any inventive ideas for quick removable dust covers for side system fans on the cm scout ?


You know those tight "stockings" the ladies use? just cut a pice of those. Think they're called Leggings or Pantyhoses


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Sorry for the double post, but would anyone have any inventive ideas for quick removable dust covers for side system fans on the cm scout ?


Well since the side panel comes off so easy, i used non removeable filters with rubber fan screws to minimize vibration. When all is said and done, it does prevent alot of dust but nothing stops it completely. Im cleaning the dust filters every week with a quick spay of canned air and cleaning the case monthly because i have so many fans lol. 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


my dumbass cut the hole for the radiator before i realized you lock and slide the panels. i was used to my old armor which pops right on









this case mod is just practice for my armor though so im learning from my first case mod









i might dremel off those little metal spacer things and epoxy the panel on with low grade 5 minute epoxy. would fix it and i could keep it shut easy when i have it configured how i like.

also i have a crack in my plexi. i need some polycarbonate solvent. notice also the res is crooked form too much stress from the tubing. it is way too stiff.

i learn from these things









my armor will be 5 times a better mod










Epoxy would be messy and permanent. Maybe drill a few holes in the lip where the side panel tabs go onto the case and use some self tapping screws though the side panel.? At least you can still remove the sidepanel if need be. I'm sure you could think of something not so permanent without trashing the case. Have you thought about putting the original IO panel in the top window? Is your loop just for the cpu? If so, i would get a smaller res, shorten those cables at least in half and do another top window. Mounting the pump in the 5.25 drive bay as well. Using uchannel around the hole you cut in the top panel would clean it up as well as mounting the window inside the case rather than outside. Heck thats an interesting problem, oh the mind wanders..


----------



## SneakyFox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Sorry for the double post, but would anyone have any inventive ideas for quick removable dust covers for side system fans on the cm scout ?

If you take a look here http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...:::26_154.html look at these DEMCiflex Round Dust Filter. They are magnetic. Perhaps they can stick to default fan screws?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SneakyFox* 
If you take a look here http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...:::26_154.html look at these DEMCiflex Round Dust Filter. They are magnetic. Perhaps they can stick to default fan screws?

They actually have a magnetic back piece so you can use them with windows. I was going to buy the square ones but ya those will work fine.


----------



## greggtr316

loving the look of the case...but will the Prolimatech Megahalem fit in here or the Black Knight??


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I like this promo the best.











Nice AD. CAPT. Morgan is that stuff...


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Well since the side panel comes off so easy, i used non removeable filters with rubber fan screws to minimize vibration. When all is said and done, it does prevent alot of dust but nothing stops it completely. Im cleaning the dust filters every week with a quick spay of canned air and cleaning the case monthly because i have so many fans lol. 









Epoxy would be messy and permanent. Maybe drill a few holes in the lip where the side panel tabs go onto the case and use some self tapping screws though the side panel.? At least you can still remove the sidepanel if need be. I'm sure you could think of something not so permanent without trashing the case. Have you thought about putting the original IO panel in the top window? Is your loop just for the cpu? If so, i would get a smaller res, shorten those cables at least in half and do another top window. Mounting the pump in the 5.25 drive bay as well. Using uchannel around the hole you cut in the top panel would clean it up as well as mounting the window inside the case rather than outside. Heck thats an interesting problem, oh the mind wanders..










shortening the cables will be slightly problematic since the stress will ruin my window on the top. i wanted the res to act as a filport pretty badly >.>

all in all this was pretty much just practice for my armor for what i have in mind for it. i want to do a window like that on my armor with an inverse t-virus res in it. i can easily fit my rad anywhere in that monster case lol.

in anycase i plan on sand blasting my armor, cutting many holes, powder coating it if possible, it will be awesome









i like your self tapping screw idea. i might just remove all the metal guide things, the lip, and then screw some self tapping screws in the side, then the back screws in









as for the tubing problem, im going to get some nice elbows and softer tubign then try to make my loop again lol.

anyone know if home depot has polycarbonate solvent?

edit: oh yeah it is impossible to mount the indow from the inside.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


magic

















I live in the arse end of(South) Africa. Can't get them here. I have checked out a few options. Even sprung to mind to just use a flat simota air filter :s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


You know those tight "stockings" the ladies use? just cut a pice of those. Think they're called Leggings or Pantyhoses


I got them streeched and hot glued down on the fans already. Clogged up within 2 weeks







There is allot of building going on here because of the Fifa 2010 soccer, so dust is really bad









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SneakyFox*


If you take a look here http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...:::26_154.html look at these DEMCiflex Round Dust Filter. They are magnetic. Perhaps they can stick to default fan screws?


&

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


They actually have a magnetic back piece so you can use them with windows. I was going to buy the square ones but ya those will work fine.










Those are things I am looking for, again getting them in this country is not happening (just to show you how bad it is, I ended up buying the wrong colour lighting a few times. I took me a week and a half to eventually find the last set of ccfl's in red)

After reading a few pages(more like 100 random pages because when I first posted here I didn't have instant vb email notification on, so when I switched it on I got a handfull of mails saying there has been replies to my posts. Catch, they where random pages all over this massive post. Reading it on my ppc I didn't even read the dates on the posts







)

EDI: I clean forgot to finish this post before posting it. As I was saying this post has given me many great ideas on how to mod my scout







I just have to find the time now







Also having down time sucks


----------



## CaveLake08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey CaveLake. That should work just fine. I have 3 fans and a cathode running of of one molex connector that I attached a terminal block to. I don't see why using a SATA to molex converter wouldn't work the same. You should have no problems.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## the.ronin

Has anyone managed to install *internal*, *no-case modification*, *non-kit* water cooling in their CM Scout?

I'm currently sporting the H50 but am not very happy with the temps. I'm wondering if a peice meal version of the same single 120 mm radiator setup but with quality pump, block, and reservoir would show worthwhile improvements in temps.

I'm thinking a 5.25 drive bay reservoir and perhaps even double rads - one in the back and one up top - in a single CPU cooling loop. Perhaps even a CPU + VGA loop?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Has anyone managed to install *internal*, *no-case modification*, *non-kit* water cooling in their CM Scout?

Iâ€™m currently sporting the H50 but am not very happy with the temps. Iâ€™m wondering if a peice meal version of the same single 120 mm radiator setup but with quality pump, block, and reservoir would show worthwhile improvements in temps.

Iâ€™m thinking a 5.25 drive bay reservoir and perhaps even double rads â€" one in the back and one up top â€" in a single CPU cooling loop. Perhaps even a CPU + VGA loop?

CPU-GPU loop with only 2x120mm or 1x 240mm Rad is just too much and I whouldn't reccomend it, the easiest whould probably bee to mount a 240 rad on the back of the case and let the tubing run through the PCI-e shieldholes on teh back of the case, or as said before /Though this require modding) you could mount the rad so that the top is at the top of the case and you drill 2 holes for the tubing too pass through, minimal modding requierd and you can get a 360 rad too fit, and then you could easily go for both motherboard cpu gpu and probably even crossfire cooling


----------



## the.ronin

Thanks for the feedback, MlbrottarN.

What about a single 120 rad setup for a CPU only loop? Just not enough cooling to justify the cost and effort?

Is it generally ill advised to have separate rad locations in the same loop?


----------



## PathogenX

I went to bestbuy today with a friend and they had the H50. I was going to get it but $80+8.8% sales tax was a little steep. So I opted against it. I will wait till it drops in prive.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Has anyone managed to install *internal*, *no-case modification*, *non-kit* water cooling in their CM Scout?

Iâ€™m currently sporting the H50 but am not very happy with the temps. Iâ€™m wondering if a peice meal version of the same single 120 mm radiator setup but with quality pump, block, and reservoir would show worthwhile improvements in temps.

Iâ€™m thinking a 5.25 drive bay reservoir and perhaps even double rads â€" one in the back and one up top â€" in a single CPU cooling loop. Perhaps even a CPU + VGA loop?

What, you mean like this??
Attachment 142240 With the pump zipped to the drive cage.

And this, Attachment 142241 The reservoir is screwed to the drive cage, 2 screws minimal damage.
So, will it work in this case, definitely, I think you could set up water cooling on any case if you really want. Would I do it? No, been there, done that, for best performance in this air cooling is best but the H50 is better than setting up a regular L/C system because more air passes through it. Many of us have H50 setups.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Thanks for the feedback, MlbrottarN.

What about a single 120 rad setup for a CPU only loop? Just not enough cooling to justify the cost and effort?

Is it generally ill advised to have separate rad locations in the same loop?

No, if you're going to go above a 120 it's better to mount it externally. If you're going to do it no matter what because it's what you want go to this thread and check out the others. http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...allery-47.html


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Ask them for Clomazapam. That's what I am on and you really get irritating to others with this little happy pill. You tell people to kiss your booty in like 6 languages on this stuff and still laugh as they slap you silly.

I've heard of that stuff, isn't that one of those zombie drugs? You're body keeps going but your mind isn't engaged? They took me off Ritalin and onto Provigil, that didn't work, so now I'm back on Ritalin for at least 2 weeks while the pharmacy guys decide if they'll pay for some Adderall. I don't know, I need something because the Ritalin just doesn't cut it anymore, I've been on it way too long.
Ho Hummm.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *greggtr316*


loving the look of the case...but will the Prolimatech Megahalem fit in here or the Black Knight??


 Sorry for the edit, but I have trouble keeping up when the pics are posted over and over. Your answer is on page 1 of this thread, maybe page 2 anyway just go to the start, all of our members cases are posted there.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Thanks for the feedback, MlbrottarN.

What about a single 120 rad setup for a CPU only loop? Just not enough cooling to justify the cost and effort?

Is it generally ill advised to have separate rad locations in the same loop?


A 120 rad will not perform better than your H50 nuf said.
and for an i7 a 120mm is just the oposite too overkill(Though the BIX120 with 2 highspeed pushpull fans whould), it's on the brink of funcionality, it works alright but it doesn't cool aswell as posibly a 240 whould or even a 360 that you can fit inside or on the back of the case.

Also if you go with let's say 2x120mm rads it whouldn't make any difference at all where you place the rads in the loop aslong as the tubing doesn't go on forever creating a mile long loop that could be just a few feet.


----------



## ozzydover

can any1 assist me with some overclocking please


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I live in the arse end of(South) Africa.

Is that anywhere near District 9?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greggtr316* 
loving the look of the case...but will the Prolimatech Megahalem fit in here or the Black Knight??

After using the H-50 I can't imagine using air to cool my cpu. Quiet, efficient and when it's really quiet in my room I love the barely audible mechanical sound of the pump. Air? Hmph!


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
A 120 rad will not perform better than your H50 nuf said.
and for an i7 a 120mm is just the oposite too overkill(Though the BIX120 with 2 highspeed pushpull fans whould), it's on the brink of funcionality, it works alright but it doesn't cool aswell as posibly a 240 whould or even a 360 that you can fit inside or on the back of the case.

Also if you go with let's say 2x120mm rads it whouldn't make any difference at all where you place the rads in the loop aslong as the tubing doesn't go on forever creating a mile long loop that could be just a few feet.

Thanks for the response, MlbrottarN.

I would just think that peicing together the same configuration as the H50 (or any single rad pre-fab system) but using quality pump, rad, and adding a reservoir to the equation would improve cooling over the H50.

In any event, I came across a post over at Toms Hardware where someone else was thinking about the the same thing I am now. Here is his schematic ...










Would something like this be effective?

Pricing this out though, I'm getting about $280 for res, pump, rad, block, tubing, fittings, and coolant. Even crediting back the $80 or so for the H50 (assuming I return it), that's still about $200 - maybe not cost effective?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
hehe thanks









i might enter this in the case mod competition as beginer since i just got laid off= no funds for what i had in mind

i wanted my mod to be different than anyone elses









i do miss the front bezel too >.>

im gunna etch this:










on the top window










BriSleep wants that Dragon... I know it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
BriSleep wants that Dragon... I know it.

Rockr69 too. Did I just reference myself in the third person? Does that seem right to you?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I've heard of that stuff, isn't that one of those zombie drugs? You're body keeps going but your mind isn't engaged? They took me off Ritalin and onto Provigil, that didn't work, so now I'm back on Ritalin for at least 2 weeks while the pharmacy guys decide if they'll pay for some Adderall. I don't know, I need something because the Ritalin just doesn't cut it anymore, I've been on it way too long.
Ho Hummm.









No.. It is not like that at all. You are just so complacent about everything that you just don't Care. It is made for people that are close to death and depressed about it. They gave it to me because I was having spiritual warfare dreams and that messed with the doctor's minds so they gave it to me.. Its nice.


----------



## PathogenX

some glamor shots


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Rockr69 too. Did I just reference myself in the third person? Does that seem right to you?

Bob Dole likes that Dragon too.. Remember.. Bob Dole likes this and that and he was talking about himself. Then he started selling Viagra.


----------



## Rockr69

Sorry to double post, but I just noticed I have and OCN Flame under my name. How'd I do that and to whomever thought I was worthy enough to get it, I would owe yo my first born child if she weren't already grown up and able to choose her life.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Bob Dole likes that Dragon too.. Remember.. Bob Dole likes this and that and he was talking about himself. Then he started selling Viagra.









Now E, I already told you I love you once, don't make me do it again.


----------



## Enigma8750

congrats... Flamin.... Youre getting me Hot R...


----------



## PathogenX

You guys need to look at my pictures on page 563 and tell me what you think.








Ty


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
congrats... Flamin.... Youre getting me Hot R...

Thank you, Thank you. Please hold your applause until I'm done speaking. First I would like to thank all the little people whose bodies I had to hide...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
some glamor shots








































Those are some beautiful satin looking pictures.. Very nice.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
You guys need to look at my pictures on page 563 and tell me what you think.








Ty

I was getting to that but E keeps interrupting me, love you E







. Very nice! Can't wait to see final build pics! I do have to say I love the mechanical look to those I-series cpu load plates


----------



## PathogenX

TY guys...
All I need is my ram.
UPS needs to hurry up!


----------



## Enigma8750

I love this picture... it looks like a ad for Intel...


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Thanks for the response, MlbrottarN.

I would just think that peicing together the same configuration as the H50 (or any single rad pre-fab system) but using quality pump, rad, and adding a reservoir to the equation would improve cooling over the H50.

In any event, I came across a post over at Toms Hardware where someone else was thinking about the the same thing I am now. Here is his schematic ...

Would something like this be effective?

Pricing this out though, Iâ€™m getting about $280 for res, pump, rad, block, tubing, fittings, and coolant. Even crediting back the $80 or so for the H50 (assuming I return it), thatâ€™s still about $200 â€" maybe not cost effective?

Ronin, if you're going to keep the Scout, don't do this! It's a waste of time and more importantly money. You may keep your processor a little cooler but you'll cook your motherboard, specifically north bridge and voltage regulator. If you had a full tower or even a Haf 922 this could work but never in a mid tower. If you ran with an external 240 rad or if you put 2 very obnoxious fans on the right side cover then it might work.

With water cooling the key is keep it short as possible and with lots of air flowing. I've been there man, it's tempting to go wild but things only work to a certain point, in a Scout case you have to keep the air flow high and that's why the H50 rad works so much better than say a Swiftech, because it's got twice the airflow, which keeps the heat off your Vreg, cools your NB, gets air to your vid card. Get the idea?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
BriSleep wants that Dragon... I know it.

I don't know, he's kinda thick and I want to etch it remember? So it really needs to be a line drawing. Treach hasn't been around in a long while so I haven't heard back from him. I also can't get into the back room to do etching until they come and pick up some of the oxygen bottles.
So, it probably won't happen until we move, the bank has passed part #1, #2 next then the inspections and we'll be out of this rat hole.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ronin, if you're going to keep the Scout, don't do this! It's a waste of time and more importantly money. You may keep your processor a little cooler but you'll cook your motherboard, specifically north bridge and voltage regulator. If you had a full tower or even a Haf 922 this could work but never in a mid tower. If you ran with an external 240 rad or if you put 2 very obnoxious fans on the right side cover then it might work.

With water cooling the key is keep it short as possible and with lots of air flowing. I've been there man, it's tempting to go wild but things only work to a certain point, in a Scout case you have to keep the air flow high and that's why the H50 rad works so much better than say a Swiftech, because it's got twice the airflow, which keeps the heat off your Vreg, cools your NB, gets air to your vid card. Get the idea?

Ok, I think that was the splash of cold water I needed. I will see what I can make do with the H50 and if it's still not performing, bring it back in for a top of the line air cooling application.

Thank you, sir!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Sorry to double post, but I just noticed I have and OCN Flame under my name. How'd I do that and to whomever thought I was worthy enough to get it, I would owe yo my first born child if she weren't already grown up and able to choose her life.


Man it's frustrating having seen the explanation somewhere but not rembering where. You are now 733Mhz, I'm pretty sure of that, something like combination of time and number of posts. You are on page #138 under the R's on the Members List at the top of every page. Here's a link: http://www.overclock.net/members/list/r138.html


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I love this picture... it looks like a ad for Intel...











Now now, that's pure Evga porn! The socket 775 coupled with the Nvidia Sli logo lets you know that they not only sell exclusively intel boards but are also in league with Nvidia. They really want you to think that an ATI vid card won't work on thier boards! They don't put those oil filled caps next to the sockets anymore, in fact it's a part of thier advertising approach. You can see a few solid caps in one of the other pics.

Oh hey, got a joke.... What do you call a noisy chicken with it's head cut off??

Poultrygeist!

Wow, can't believe I had to look up the German word for ghost, I used to dream in German!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Sorry to double post, but I just noticed I have and OCN Flame under my name. How'd I do that and to whomever thought I was worthy enough to get it, I would owe yo my first born child if she weren't already grown up and able to choose her life.

Im pretty sure you get that at 30 reps or somethin, gratz btw!


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Now now, that's pure Evga porn! The socket 775 coupled with the Nvidia Sli logo lets you know that they not only sell exclusively intel boards but are also in league with Nvidia. They really want you to think that an ATI vid card won't work on thier boards! They don't put those oil filled caps next to the sockets anymore, in fact it's a part of thier advertising approach. You can see a few solid caps in one of the other pics.

Oh hey, got a joke.... What do you call a noisy chicken with it's head cut off??

Poultrygeist!

Wow, can't believe I had to look up the German word for ghost, I used to dream in German!


correction thats an 1156 socket 
anywhoose

I counted 17 times SLi was mentioned on the eVGA p55 packaging 
and CorssfireX once.


----------



## Enigma8750

This is amazing.. I know it has nothing to do with computers at all but you have to see this ... call it the amazing video of the Month.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=P-ZjOEk4-dI


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Is that anywhere near District 9?


Yes, the movie was shot in Johannesburg/Gauteng Province/Gangstas Paradise









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


some glamor shots


Snap with the ftw sli





















Lovely board, just update the bios straight away. On my first few boots it restarted after powering up. I was told its the bios aquiring the best settings and then restarting :s Freaked me the hell out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


correction thats an 1156 socket 
anywhoose


Its a Lotus 1156 socket with mounting holes for LGA775 (seen in the pic) and a LGA1156 mounts.

@ photonmoo : I smiled when I saw your username, my fiance is "Fluffy Moo Pie" and rightfully named by myself







Check her out on xbox live


----------



## DefecTalisman

I thought I should put up some photos of my scout :


----------



## DefecTalisman

Sorry forgot to menton that allot of those are before a meduim cable clean up. After seeing all you rigs I am going to have another go, taking off the top of the case and so on


----------



## BrendonB

Anyone have advice for applying TIM on a core i5?
This will be my first time doing this lol.
Also will acetone do the job of cleaning?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrendonB*


Anyone have advice for applying TIM on a core i5?
This will be my first time doing this lol.
Also will acetone do the job of cleaning?


Volatile chemicals like Acetone, Methyl, degreasers, etc almost all leave a residue. Whether that's a problem depends on the specifics, but it can cause corrosion and subsequent heat issues. They can also damage the coating manufacturers use on the PCB. High purity Isopropyl Alcohol (70%-99%) is about the only thing that does not leave a residue in the metal pores. If you use one of the others, it's generally recommended to clean them off with, you guessed it, Isopropyl Alcohol. 99% is preferable but 70% will work in a pinch, just remember that its 30% water and you will have to let it evaporate for a bit longer. I use q-tips but cotton balls work as well. Hope that helps


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Thanks for the response, MlbrottarN.

I would just think that peicing together the same configuration as the H50 (or any single rad pre-fab system) but using quality pump, rad, and adding a reservoir to the equation would improve cooling over the H50.

In any event, I came across a post over at Toms Hardware where someone else was thinking about the the same thing I am now. Here is his schematic ...
http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/o...eband/Loop.jpg
Would something like this be effective?

Pricing this out though, I'm getting about $280 for res, pump, rad, block, tubing, fittings, and coolant. Even crediting back the $80 or so for the H50 (assuming I return it), that's still about $200 - maybe not cost effective?


That looks nice, but i whould say go Pump>rad>CPU>Rad>Res cause then the pump will get some cooler water and it will etend it's life, if you fancy waiting a few min i could throw together a kit for you









But if you mount the rads in the top where theree already are fans i think you must mount the fan on the vertical mouunt on the back or it will hit the top fan.
Or you could use a 3x5,1/4" adapter and mount the rad in the front beezels and mount the second one in the back

Low Budget:
*CPU*: Enzotech Sapphire $34.99
*Rad*: 2xSwiftech MCR120 $60ish
*Pump*: EK-DCP 2.2 $46.95
*Res*:  Microsres $24.50
*Barbs*: 8 Fat Bitspower ones $22, If you are on a tight budget compressionfittings aren't realy a choice cause they cost almost twice the barbs, Get some Zipties too act as clamps.
*Tubing*: 10Â´  Tygon $19
*Coolant*: Destilled water from grocery shop (or Pharmacy) + PT_Nuke, try too avoid deionized water cause it has some corrsive abilites, though it is non conductive it may seam apealing but all waters mixed with metals will become conductive after some time.
*Thermal Interface Material (Thermal Goo)*: MX-3 or IC-7 if you can find, both are equal in thermal conductivity so choose the one you can get for the cheapest.
*Fans*: 2 Yate Loon Medspeed $13.90

Total=$222ish without Shipping

This is asuming you live in the states, otherwise just say so and I'll make a kit designed for non Americans


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrendonB*


Anyone have advice for applying TIM on a core i5?
This will be my first time doing this lol.
Also will acetone do the job of cleaning?


Just 1 thing that you might like to know (if you didn't already). The cores on a quad core run in a straight line. Have a look at the arctic silver instructions, right at the end there is the i3, i5 &i7 with a simple description on how to find which plane they run on -> http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_rout...2intelas5.html

Cleaning the chip and sink, I would use nothing less than 90% alc. and a filter coffee filter(or any lint free cloth). Don't push to hard and never apply the cleaning medium directly to the chip.


----------



## PathogenX

Defectalisman ehhhhh 
sorry to burst your bubble you have regular P55 not the FTW edition.
We have the same motherboard 
P55 SLi 
Our board 









P55 FTW


----------



## Enigma8750

I always use one of my wifes round cotton pads face pads and Isoproprl Alcohol as a heat sink and processor cleaner. just a slight dab of alcohol.. Not dripping with it.


----------



## PathogenX

MY ram comes in today...

So Eh... use stock paste till I get my H50 or change it for AS5


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I thought I should put up some photos of my scout :
































































































































I would say that you need to do some wire management but I love the build.
It is very nice. But naming it after a dark demon. Whatever floats your boat. Actually my favorite angel is Michael. Now that is one Bad Axxed trooper.


----------



## DefecTalisman

hmm did think that a bit odd when I read that on the modrigs component list :s The part number matched, asumption lead me to believe that then it was the right part. Not that it matters much, still a nice board


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


hmm did think that a bit odd when I read that on the modrigs component list :s The part number matched, asumption lead me to believe that then it was the right part. Not that it matters much, still a nice board











Much agreed.. That board is a work of art.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Want to Join US?*

*Enter your name and I will sign you up as a Scout 1st Class.*

Use this PHP for your Signature Block.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]



*Please include some pictures of your rig and comments on what you like about the Cooler Master Storm Scout.*


----------



## nanabo

Hey guys, new and green as I am but getting this smooth looking Scout case tomorrow after work, most other parts I already got..might need some help as this is going to be my first build.. also trying AMD for the first..


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nanabo* 
Hey guys, new and green as I am but getting this smooth looking Scout case tomorrow after work, most other parts I already got..might need some help as this is going to be my first build.. also trying AMD for the first..

Many many awesome builders in this thread will help you as far as the case goes, theres also tons of AMD enthusiests here as well. Hope your first build goes well!










Hehe saw this and though of the general. Who doesn't need a boxxy wallpaper!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Defectalisman ehhhhh
sorry to burst your bubble you have regular P55 not the FTW edition.
We have the same motherboard
P55 SLi
Our board









P55 FTW









Ok, I thought I knew a lot about, no, I do know a lot about Evga products. I know about the multi-bios startup routine that oftimes freaks people out because thier mobo "re-starts" during startup. I know about the multi fit cpu mount I even know how an e-bot works and what to do with it. I do not, however know what the difference is in these boards other than the FTW is $25- more and it "handles up to 600W of power", other boards will do that will no special letters in thier name. Will one of you please school an old man on the difference. I'm going to guess it's the same as the "Tri-sli", aka the 758 board, the difference between the TR model and the A1 model is the A1 come with a lifetime guarantee. Is that it here too?

Ok, I see 2 extra caps on the board you guys have and an extra heat riser on the FTW board but is there a single spec that's different?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Many many awesome builders in this thread will help you as far as the case goes, theres also tons of AMD enthusiests here as well. Hope your first build goes well!

Hehe saw this and though of the general. Who doesn't need a boxxy wallpaper!

Sorry for taking out Boxxy, you don't know how sorry.







Um, I do not need a boxxy wallpaper! I need my marriage more than her. She's a sweet looking kid but I don't need a woman looking at my screen and asking "who is she, your new girlfriend?".

Yes, tons of AMD enthusiasts, I'm sure the weight of combined AMD enthusiasts on this thread would far exceed the number & weight of intel enthusiasts here!









Seriously though ask away, we're here to help, if we can't we can often link you to someone who can. In fact we can't often stop you before you mess something up!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Sorry forgot to menton that allot of those are before a meduim cable clean up. After seeing all you rigs I am going to have another go, taking off the top of the case and so on









Ok, I asked someone this before and didn't get an answer. Hoping you can tell me, do you port your X-box through your PC? If yes, how & why?

Another curiosity, how hot does your Velociraptor run, with and without the cooler on it??


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, I asked someone this before and didn't get an answer. Hoping you can tell me, do you port your X-box through your PC? If yes, how & why?

Another curiosity, how hot does your Velociraptor run, with and without the cooler on it??

They probably have it going to their monitor using HMDI or something and not their PC.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


They probably have it going to their monitor using HMDI or something and not their PC.


 See, that's confusing to me because I thought the whole idea of a PS3 or Xbox was to play games full screen on your TV. Why play on your computer screen unless it's a computer (PC) game??


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
See, that's confusing to me because I thought the whole idea of a PS3 or Xbox was to play games full screen on your TV. Why play on your computer screen unless it's a computer (PC) game??

Some people have LCD TVs for computer monitors. I don't really know about the situation we're talking about though.


----------



## PathogenX

Guys I Call for help!

Where on the scout shall I place my intel core i7 sticker?


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Guys I Call for help!

Where on the scout shall I place my intel core i7 sticker?



. . . I'd say, right next to/in front of "_*the PANIC*_ " button . . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I would say that you need to do some wire management but I love the build.
It is very nice. But naming it after a dark demon. Whatever floats your boat. Actually my favorite angel is Michael. Now that is one Bad Axxed trooper.


what do you think of my cm scout mod? im curry-ious









my bro has a nice angel Michael fighting a demon tattoo >.>



















i gotta get that 5.25 io plate, make the door close properly, manage my tubes, make the door fit, etch the dragon, make res not crooked SOMEHOW; then im pretty much done.

any idea how i would submit this mod for 2010 mod competition since i got laid off and have no funds to build what i was planning on? i dont even know HOW to submit my mods.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


what do you think of my cm scout mod? im curry-ious









any idea how i would submit this mod for 2010 mod competition since i got laid off and have no funds to build what i was planning on? i dont even know HOW to submit my mods.


I don't really like it since I really like how the Storm Scout looks with the handles. IMO, you should've bought the Gladiator II since it's essentially the same case without black interior and without top handles....and it has a different front bezel. But I really like that blue you used and the use of the fillport at the top...so props for that.

I think you need to get nominated to get into MOTM.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I don't really like it since I really like how the Storm Scout looks with the handles. IMO, you should've bought the Gladiator II since it's essentially the same case without black interior and without top handles....and it has a different front bezel. But I really like that blue you used and the use of the fillport at the top...so props for that.

I think you need to get nominated to get into MOTM.


thanks man









any idea where i can get nice soft 1/2 id tubing that wont kink real easily?

if not, ill put some tygon with elbows in or something. elbows are expensive though.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


thanks man









any idea where i can get nice soft 1/2 id tubing that wont kink real easily?

if not, ill put some tygon with elbows in or something. elbows are expensive though.


I don't know too much about water cooling. I've never done it and I haven't spent much time on OC'ing so I can't help you there. I'm sure someone else will help though.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Rockr, we have the same motherboard, do you know what your North Bridge temp is? I got mine down to 46c max from 70c by changing the thermal grease.


I got mine down to 53c idle from 63c idle. What TIM did you use and how did you deal with the white square insulation pads? And I'm wondering does your Noctua help much with cooling your NB heatsink?


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, I thought I knew a lot about, no, I do know a lot about Evga products. I know about the multi-bios startup routine that oftimes freaks people out because thier mobo "re-starts" during startup. I know about the multi fit cpu mount I even know how an e-bot works and what to do with it. I do not, however know what the difference is in these boards other than the FTW is $25- more and it "handles up to 600W of power", other boards will do that will no special letters in thier name. Will one of you please school an old man on the difference. I'm going to guess it's the same as the "Tri-sli", aka the 758 board, the difference between the TR model and the A1 model is the A1 come with a lifetime guarantee. Is that it here too?

Ok, I see 2 extra caps on the board you guys have and an extra heat riser on the FTW board but is there a single spec that's different?


Ok, now I am going even crazier. I am sure I read somewhere that they reviewed the PCI slot placment :s Also Doesn't the FTW have crossfire & sli ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, I asked someone this before and didn't get an answer. Hoping you can tell me, do you port your X-box through your PC? If yes, how & why?

Another curiosity, how hot does your Velociraptor run, with and without the cooler on it??


First up I don't have a velociraptor, 320gb Caviar Blue.
The xbox is getting its internet connection from the server via ICS & media sharring. Also with the old server I had a FTP connection to it. Haven't got around to it this time because I know I am going to be reformating for a dual boot soon.
The whole setup is as follows.

Under the desk is a old 1.4ghz athlone, on the desk is the i5 Dark Demon, both running through a USB KVM(+audio) switch. Then the Dark Demon is hooked up to the Sony Bravia 32" via vga cable. The xbox is on the network (as mentioned above) & connected to the Bravia via component HD cable. Then the lappy 







is also on the network. It sits on my custom made height ajustable table (also used for xbox steering wheel)








All of the above is able to run through my Sony 200w RMS amp and 100w RMS(each) speakers, which also rus through the Sakyno amp and Dixon speakers. Every now and then for kicks I hook up a JBL 15" EON with the base cranked up. Also the xbox 360 controllers hook up to the PC via USB cable.

(I love sound







)

























Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Guys I Call for help!

Where on the scout shall I place my intel core i7 sticker?


There is a nice spot on the inside. On the left hand side of the 5.25"drive rack. You can stack stickers(almost like car mod stickers on a modded car) up/down here ->


----------



## lethalray

Hi
could anyone post a quick howto on how to replace the rear fan with a different fan please? I dont want to drill any holes, I tried opening the top but the wires seems prettu snug underneath for me to pull out. I just want to replace it with a different 120mm fan.
Thank you!


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lethalray* 
Hi
could anyone post a quick howto on how to replace the rear fan with a different fan please? I dont want to drill any holes, I tried opening the top but the wires seems prettu snug underneath for me to pull out. I just want to replace it with a different 120mm fan.
Thank you!

Just take a phillips screwdriver and unscrew the 4 gunmetal/black screws on the back. The wires may be ziptied to the cable management tie-down points so you may need to cut zipties.

Also, does anyone have a spare 939 CPU that they have no use for? My friend just gave me a 939 mobo, a case and a psu. I lack RAM as well but I can buy DDR2.


----------



## lethalray

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Just take a phillips screwdriver and unscrew the 4 gunmetal/black screws on the back. The wires may be ziptied to the cable management tie-down points so you may need to cut zipties.

Also, does anyone have a spare 939 CPU that they have no use for? My friend just gave me a 939 mobo, a case and a psu. I lack RAM as well but I can buy DDR2.

The wires are within the metal hooks which I cant cut and run pretty tight underneath where I cant see so I cant pull it out. I have the fan loose right now, How do I get the wiring out? I want to do the same for the top fan as well


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lethalray* 
The wires are within the metal hooks which I cant cut and run pretty tight underneath where I cant see so I cant pull it out. I have the fan loose right now, How do I get the wiring out? I want to do the same for the top fan as well

AFAIK The "hooks" are what the fans are ziptied to. You need to cut the zipties(I think they're nylon or plastic) then the wires will come right out.

Also, no guarantees....I haven't had a Storm Scout for months.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I know I have seen a pic in this thread of the top panel witht the wires being sheathed. Anyone can post that pic again ?
Also I am looking through as many pics of peoples builds as I can to see if anyone has dilled that nice machined aluminum plate and put any other switches in the open spaces (if its possible) ?
On another note, is this thread the extent of this club ? Is there no independant page somewhere or at least a easier image gallery ?

EDIT:
I see photonmoo has ventured the path I wish to take







If you read this thread, is there any chance you let me know how much space there is to work with. I am looking at putting my ccfl switch there & also a mini 3 fan speed controller.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I got mine down to 53c idle from 63c idle. What TIM did you use and how did you deal with the white square insulation pads? And I'm wondering does your Noctua help much with cooling your NB heatsink?


I used Q-tip and some fantastic to remove the insulation pads, wasn't easy though, took a little time, I also used Ultra Chill Brush-On Diamond Thermal Grease I got from micro center. As far as cooling the NB I didn't use the Noctua, I have the Megahalem and a Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-P fan, I have the Noctua and H-50 set up on my Lian-Li rig, I think if I used the Noctua set up on my MSI board the fan would block any air flow to the NB because it would be covering the top of it.


----------



## BrendonB

Just installed a Prolimatech Megahalem, ITS A BEAST!!
Also I have used a Noctua P12, which is virtually silent


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrendonB*


Just installed a Prolimatech Megahalem, ITS A BEAST!!
Also I have used a Noctua P12, which is virtually silent


Lookin good, now you might try your hand at some cable management


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrendonB*


Just installed a Prolimatech Megahalem, ITS A BEAST!!
Also I have used a Noctua P12, which is virtually silent


Looks nice, That mega really has some shine to it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lethalray*


The wires are within the metal hooks which I cant cut and run pretty tight underneath where I cant see so I cant pull it out. I have the fan loose right now, How do I get the wiring out? I want to do the same for the top fan as well


You just have to do the work. Remove the top fan first. The wires are not ziop tied in just on the hooks and they're in there tight. After the top fan is out, you'll have an easier time getting the rear out. You can bend those hooks down a little too.


----------



## ryanmh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Ok, now I am going even crazier. I am sure I read somewhere that they reviewed the PCI slot placment :s Also Doesn't the FTW have crossfire & sli ?

First up I don't have a velociraptor, 320gb Caviar Blue.
The xbox is getting its internet connection from the server via ICS & media sharring. Also with the old server I had a FTP connection to it. Haven't got around to it this time because I know I am going to be reformating for a dual boot soon.
The whole setup is as follows.

Under the desk is a old 1.4ghz athlone, on the desk is the i5 Dark Demon, both running through a USB KVM(+audio) switch. Then the Dark Demon is hooked up to the Sony Bravia 32" via vga cable. The xbox is on the network (as mentioned above) & connected to the Bravia via component HD cable. Then the lappy







is also on the network. It sits on my custom made height ajustable table (also used for xbox steering wheel)








All of the above is able to run through my Sony 200w RMS amp and 100w RMS(each) speakers, which also rus through the Sakyno amp and Dixon speakers. Every now and then for kicks I hook up a JBL 15" EON with the base cranked up. Also the xbox 360 controllers hook up to the PC via USB cable.

(I love sound







)

























There is a nice spot on the inside. On the left hand side of the 5.25"drive rack. You can stack stickers(almost like car mod stickers on a modded car) up/down here ->









Where did you get that hard drive cooler?


----------



## DefecTalisman

NakedIt(the place I got what seems to be the last set of RED ccfl's in the country), a small computer shop in South Africa. It was on clearance sale for around $6. It only brings down the temps on the WD by 1-2c, but the drive never goes over 29c. I think I should go see if I can get another matching (for future raid config), before they run out.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
There is a nice spot on the inside. On the left hand side of the 5.25"drive rack. You can stack stickers(almost like car mod stickers on a modded car) up/down here ->









Cool idea. I was wondering if anyone else badged their case. I've got a couple I wouldn't mind showing off.


----------



## K10

Once again, does anyone have any extra socket 939 CPUs they'd be willing to part ways with for cheap







?


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Once again, does anyone have any extra socket 939 CPUs they'd be willing to part ways with for cheap







?

...any prticular 939-one's in mind that you are in search of??? i can check for some of my fellow-pc'rs
for around here for ya and see what comes up.....PNW area (WA. state); i do know very few for
in the Seattle area, as well. i will TRY and see what/list i can come up with, given some time
to collaborate with them and all, tho...

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Once again, does anyone have any extra socket 939 CPUs they'd be willing to part ways with for cheap







?

Well you being in Hawaii shipping is going to be the big thing, but Newwgg has these; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ubcategory=343


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Once again, does anyone have any extra socket 939 CPUs they'd be willing to part ways with for cheap







?

Yes.. I have an old 3500 single core 64 bit. that came from an Alienware machine from that time. I will part with it.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BriSleep:* I don't know, he's kinda thick and I want to etch it remember? So it really needs to be a line drawing. Treach hasn't been around in a long while so I haven't heard back from him. I also can't get into the back room to do etching until they come and pick up some of the oxygen bottles.
Hey bud.. I found this listing of Dragon Drawings. You might find the line drawing here.
http://drawsketch.about.com/z/js/o.h.../bldragons.htm and
here's were I found the AMD dragon below. http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=...e95bfb17dedddb#

These are some other drawings I found. http://vector-clipart-eps.com/wp-con...too-index1.jpg

The love the AMD Dragon AD. Here's a High-res. pic of it.


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!


----------



## BrendonB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Lookin good, now you might try your hand at some cable management









Yeah, I just need to buy extension cables for the cathodes, the 8 pin and etc.

Does anyone know why I get a FATAL error on prime after 5 mins of Small FFTS?
Here is my CPU-Z.
I never got a BSOD before


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
...any prticular 939-one's in mind that you are in search of??? i can check for some of my fellow-pc'rs
for around here for ya and see what comes up.....PNW area (WA. state); i do know very few for
in the Seattle area, as well. i will TRY and see what/list i can come up with, given some time
to collaborate with them and all, tho...

mr-Charles .









.

nice work i could easily read that


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
nice work i could easily read that






































> > > OK; i give up >>> WHAT did i do wrong THIS time????

{for THIS posting's i had to click onto "3" for font size for those of you who are blind / in need'd for Spec's ...







...j/k ok....







}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## BrendonB

No worries guys, raised voltages and now completely stable


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
BriSleep wants that Dragon... I know it.



original, well i sanded some paint off before i realized to make an original pic lol





it was hard work painting this GLASS mouse pad


----------



## baldo_1013

all good stuff in here!! here's my simple rig!!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yes.. I have an old 3500 single core 64 bit. that came from an Alienware machine from that time. I will part with it.


Oooooo. How much?!









Also, got any heatsinks?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Well you being in Hawaii shipping is going to be the big thing, but Newwgg has these; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ubcategory=343


Those are socket AM2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


...any prticular 939-one's in mind that you are in search of??? i can check for some of my fellow-pc'rs 
for around here for ya and see what comes up.....PNW area (WA. state); i do know very few for 
in the Seattle area, as well. i will TRY and see what/list i can come up with, given some time
to collaborate with them and all, tho...

mr-Charles .









.


Nope. I don't really want to pay TOO much for em since it won't be in a largely used rig or anything.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


all good stuff in here!! here's my simple rig!!










Can you take a closer pic of the hard drive cage cover? it looks nice.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I know I have seen a pic in this thread of the top panel witht the wires being sheathed. Anyone can post that pic again ?
Also I am looking through as many pics of peoples builds as I can to see if anyone has dilled that nice machined aluminum plate and put any other switches in the open spaces (if its possible) ?
On another note, is this thread the extent of this club ? Is there no independant page somewhere or at least a easier image gallery ?

EDIT:
I see photonmoo has ventured the path I wish to take







If you read this thread, is there any chance you let me know how much space there is to work with. I am looking at putting my ccfl switch there & also a mini 3 fan speed controller.

Sorry if I'm assuming wrong...the net is slow by my place, we're gone over our 10gb (all my fault, lol) so it's only running at 64kb...and I don't have the patience for it.

Anyways, I'm assuming you are referring to the front i/o panel area? I only really started to work out how much space I had till I removed the top section of the case... I pulled out the esata and sound as well, as they were just an inconvenience...

I have all my sketchups and ideas written down in my workbook, but that seems to have grown legs and walked off...when I 'locate' it again, I'll post all the details and what not...I don't have the energy to do it all again









Silly me, I still havn't found a use for one of the momentary switches I added back when I did the front i/o panel, but I think it looks better with 2 there, besides there is a gaping hole behind it


----------



## photonmoo

Oh, little update from my side (I feel so selfish, I've only really posted 'updates' when I do post....sorry about that)

I picked another 2x640gbs hdds, I was running low on space









I finally got my dye bomb (unfortunately most of it leaked out by the time it got to me through the post







), hold down plate for the water block and some extra tubing...

So I will be 'hopefully' doing that shortly, I havn't touched my pcs lately... very sad


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
all good stuff in here!! here's my simple rig!!









Nice rig! Good cable management as well hehe. Oh and welcome to the club. Rep+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Sorry if I'm assuming wrong...the net is slow by my place, we're gone over our 10gb (all my fault, lol) so it's only running at 64kb...and I don't have the patience for it.

Ah nowonder you havnt been around much. Cheers!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
all good stuff in here!! here's my simple rig!!









Nice Rig. As imh073p stated; 'Nice wire management'...& WELCOME.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


all good stuff in here!! here's my simple rig!!










great looking rig, very clean. I really like what you did in the first pic, how you covered the HDDs. What exactly did you use for that?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


all good stuff in here!! here's my simple rig!!










 I like what you did to your hard drive cover in the first picture.


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Also, does anyone have a spare 939 CPU that they have no use for? My friend just gave me a 939 mobo, a case and a psu. *I lack RAM as well but I can buy DDR2.*


I thought most 939 mobo's used only DDR1? I may be wrong obviously...

*Edit - I just double checked, 939's use 184 pin DDR and because the memory controller is on chip they are not able to use DDR2 - again I am not aware of any version that could run DDR2!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *werds*


I thought most 939 mobo's used only DDR1? I may be wrong obviously...


My friend told me it was DDR2 but apparently he was wrong. I put some of my spare DDR1's in it. I don't need RAM...just CPU and CPU HSF now.


----------



## rockchalk22

Hi everyone, I have been reading this thread since its birth and have been waiting a long time to post some pictures and try to contribute to this great club. I have watched several of your cases from their beginnings to what they have become and I have been very impressed. I have built computers from the ground up before but it wasn't until I was searching for reviews online for the Storm Scout when I came across this thread and I was amazed with what so many of you turned the scout into, and that's when I decided that I wanted to try and "mod" a case to make it stand out more. So these are a few of the things I did to my case, which I mostly picked up from you guys.
I started by taking out the stock grill on the front of the case, I didn't find it very attractive so I figured I would just cut it out, and a few weeks later I saw kev_b did the same thing. Then I took kev_b's instructions from a while back when I made my first post asking him what to do about the perforated front grill and cut it out. Then I took two targeted fan grills and drilled holes into the removable front panel and attached fans to the other sides. I also added four bullet thumb screws to the back to go with my theme, but I wouldn't call that a mod. 
Right now I'm a broke high school student so the money isn't exactly flowing in, so the hardware is going to remain adequate at best for now, but the next project is definitely going to be replacing the side window which I will keep you guys posted on. I love this thread and I really respect your guys opinions and I am trying to learn so let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


My friend told me it was DDR2 but apparently he was wrong. I put some of my spare DDR1's in it. I don't need RAM...just CPU and CPU HSF now.


@K10 Try your luck against Random.org I say!









http://www.overclock.net/freebies/67...ml#post8536159

@ RockChalk22 - Looks pretty clean, I like the target fan grills!


----------



## Enigma8750

*Rockchalk told me that he had a suprise for me after Christmas and here it is guys. He wasn't lying. I love this build.. *


----------



## baldo_1013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


great looking rig, very clean. I really like what you did in the first pic, how you covered the HDDs. What exactly did you use for that?


Thanks for the compliments guys! About the cover, I was going to throw away a broken VHS player and i thought of using the aluminum case of the unit. So I took out my snips and I thought it looked great on the scout!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*




original, well i sanded some paint off before i realized to make an original pic lol





it was hard work painting this GLASS mouse pad










Thats just Wicked.. I wish Treacherous Intellect could see that.. He would love that.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


Thanks for the compliments guys! About the cover, I was going to throw away a broken VHS player and i thought of using the aluminum case of the unit. So I took out my snips and I thought it looked great on the scout!!










indeed it does, great idea! I was just thinking today that I wanted to do something with the open HDD area, might see if I can come up with something similar


----------



## Enigma8750

Baldo 1013... That cover looks like it came with the Box Man.. That is so Sweet.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockchalk22*


Hi everyone, I have been reading this thread since its birth and have been waiting a long time to post some pictures and try to contribute to this great club. I have watched several of your cases from their beginnings to what they have become and I have been very impressed. I have built computers from the ground up before but it wasn't until I was searching for reviews online for the Storm Scout when I came across this thread and I was amazed with what so many of you turned the scout into, and that's when I decided that I wanted to try and "mod" a case to make it stand out more. So these are a few of the things I did to my case, which I mostly picked up from you guys.
I started by taking out the stock grill on the front of the case, I didn't find it very attractive so I figured I would just cut it out, and a few weeks later I saw kev_b did the same thing. Then I took kev_b's instructions from a while back when I made my first post asking him what to do about the perforated front grill and cut it out. Then I took two targeted fan grills and drilled holes into the removable front panel and attached fans to the other sides. I also added four bullet thumb screws to the back to go with my theme, but I wouldn't call that a mod. 
Right now I'm a broke high school student so the money isn't exactly flowing in, so the hardware is going to remain adequate at best for now, but the next project is definitely going to be replacing the side window which I will keep you guys posted on. I love this thread and I really respect your guys opinions and I am trying to learn so let me know what you think. Thanks


For being a broke HS kid, you done good, you done real good!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
For being a broke HS kid, you done good, you done real good!

*Again you said it better than I ever could Rockr69*


----------



## Rockr69

Thanks E. Where ya been? You get snowed in?


----------



## Enigma8750

No my computer got Hexed and I had to spend two days figuring out what went wrong. I had to completely reformat the hard drive and then reinstall 7. Then I have just started on my second book. Kingdom Come . Its about the world take over of the Anti Christ. ITs cool. Its got demons and lots of action. Will Smith and Bruce Willis would be good ways to discribe some of my characters.


----------



## Rockr69

I HATE when that happens. Hopefully you got everything sorted and the book sounds cool.


----------



## clee413

Sup fellas!

Name is Chris. Current (main) system is: Exodus

Joined OCN earlier this week & started out with some discussions about heatsinks/fans with Shadow. After installed the CM Hyper 212+ this week, my case wasn't providing enough space & ventilation was under par. I went to Fry's (because I was too anxious to wait for Newegg to ship) and picked up the CM Storm Scout. WOO!

GREAT CASE! Love it! Previously my system was named "Project Blue v1" but with the casing upgrade, I just HAD to give it a better name... Thus, EXODUS was born.

I love the tool-less drive bays, the wire organization, ventilation support, and over sleek design.

I have PM'd the OP author, and have placed the PHP into my signature. Although I am new to mod's and overclocking, I have been learning PC hardware for the last couple years, and looking to learn more.

Thanks all!


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Sup fellas!

Name is Chris. Current (main) system is: Exodus

Joined OCN earlier this week & started out with some discussions about heatsinks/fans with Shadow. After installed the CM Hyper 212+ this week, my case wasn't providing enough space & ventilation was under par. I went to Fry's (because I was too anxious to wait for Newegg to ship) and picked up the CM Storm Scout. WOO!

GREAT CASE! Love it! Previously my system was named "Project Blue v1" but with the casing upgrade, I just HAD to give it a better name... Thus, EXODUS was born.

I love the tool-less drive bays, the wire organization, ventilation support, and over sleek design.

I have PM'd the OP author, and have placed the PHP into my signature. Although I am new to mod's and overclocking, I have been learning PC hardware for the last couple years, and looking to learn more.

Thanks all!

Glad to have you here. I've never seen someone with so much enthusiasm. If you have any problems there are loads of people here(throughout the forums or even just in this thread) who'll gladly help you out. Have fun here. Hopefully your stay at OCN will be as educational as mine has been so far.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Sup fellas!

Name is Chris. Current (main) system is: Exodus

Joined OCN earlier this week & started out with some discussions about heatsinks/fans with Shadow. After installed the CM Hyper 212+ this week, my case wasn't providing enough space & ventilation was under par. I went to Fry's (because I was too anxious to wait for Newegg to ship) and picked up the CM Storm Scout. WOO!

GREAT CASE! Love it! Previously my system was named "Project Blue v1" but with the casing upgrade, I just HAD to give it a better name... Thus, EXODUS was born.

I love the tool-less drive bays, the wire organization, ventilation support, and over sleek design.

I have PM'd the OP author, and have placed the PHP into my signature. Although I am new to mod's and overclocking, I have been learning PC hardware for the last couple years, and looking to learn more.

Thanks all!


welcome,
do you have some pics?
love to see


----------



## SneakyFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


all good stuff in here!! here's my simple rig!!










Nice. I have the same PSU. Great work on cable management.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


welcome,
do you have some pics?
love to see


































































..The camera is charging









But I must say (and this will be repeated when the images are posted) I am a blue LED fan. Although, I agree red goes with the theme of the case, I will be changing some things in the near future.

Also, I read (somewhere in this thread) using "Satin" to paint the optical drives. Now, I am assuming the face of the optical drives can be removed in order to paint without damaging the drive? If so, link available for further explanation? Thanks!

To those with CMSS and CM Hyper 212+ air cooler: Have you attempted (fail or success) installing 120mm fans onto the window's slots? I keep staring at it, and seems to me even if it would fit, it would be way too tight and the heatsink may damage the plastic fan. Tips?


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


all good stuff in here!! here's my simple rig!!










I see a lot of posts with the Corsair (sp) PSU. Any particular reason for the popularity except for the fact of it being a trusted brand and available in a black color?

My current PSU is Antec True Power Trio. The wires are pre-inserted with (and I don't know the technical name for this) mesh-flexible stocking-like thing that helps organize wires. But the problem is they are quite "fat" so its been a challenge to figure out how to hide my wires as well as images of those who are using the Corsair.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


To those with CMSS and CM Hyper 212+ air cooler: Have you attempted (fail or success) installing 120mm fans onto the window's slots? I keep staring at it, and seems to me even if it would fit, it would be way too tight and the heatsink may damage the plastic fan. Tips?


With most tall heatpipe coolers, the top of the cooler is too close to the window, but the bottom fan slot is fine.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


..The camera is charging









But I must say (and this will be repeated when the images are posted) I am a blue LED fan. Although, I agree red goes with the theme of the case, I will be changing some things in the near future.

Also, I read (somewhere in this thread) using "Satin" to paint the optical drives. Now, I am assuming the face of the optical drives can be removed in order to paint without damaging the drive? If so, link available for further explanation? Thanks!

To those with CMSS and CM Hyper 212+ air cooler: Have you attempted (fail or success) installing 120mm fans onto the window's slots? I keep staring at it, and seems to me even if it would fit, it would be way too tight and the heatsink may damage the plastic fan. Tips?


i am running a red vs blue skeem 
blue is winning


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I see a lot of posts with the Corsair (sp) PSU. Any particular reason for the popularity except for the fact of it being a trusted brand and available in a black color?

My current PSU is Antec True Power Trio. The wires are pre-inserted with (and I don't know the technical name for this) mesh-flexible stocking-like thing that helps organize wires. But the problem is they are quite "fat" so its been a challenge to figure out how to hide my wires as well as images of those who are using the Corsair.


Corsair wins many PSU Brand of the Year awards and is very trusted and affordable.

People refer to that as being "sleeved". When I put my right side panel back on(when I still had mine and even with my current Antec 900), I laid the case down on my bed and pushed the side panel on with my body weight and slid it closed....then screwed it on.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


With most tall heatpipe coolers, the top of the cooler is too close to the window, but the bottom fan slot is fine.


I know I'm crazy obsessive compulsive







but I would rather neither fans attached rather then 1. Seeing only 1 of 2 installed would bother me too much.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i am running a red vs blue skeem 
blue is winning










Blue!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Corsair wins many PSU Brand of the Year awards and is very trusted and affordable.

People refer to that as being "sleeved". When I put my right side panel back on(when I still had mine and even with my current Antec 900), I laid the case down on my bed and pushed the side panel on with my body weight and slid it closed....then screwed it on.


Sleeved! Thank you. I will add that to the memory bank.

I am opening my panels now to see if i can figure out some methods to hide wires. Last night (after completing the build) I was just too tired. I spent a few hours rebuilding into the CMSS cause I was being "extra" careful since I havent worked with such a modern case before. My previous one was a hand me down. Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockchalk22*


Then I took two targeted fan grills and drilled holes into the removable front panel and attached fans to the other sides. I also added four bullet thumb screws to the back to go with my theme, but I wouldn't call that a mod. 
Right now I'm a broke high school student so the money isn't exactly flowing in, so the hardware is going to remain adequate at best for now, but the next project is definitely going to be replacing the side window which I will keep you guys posted on. I love this thread and I really respect your guys opinions and I am trying to learn so let me know what you think. Thanks


Ya those MNPCTECH grills and thumbscrews are not cheap. Good job! rep+


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL;853629
original, well i sanded some paint off before i realized to make an original pic lol

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/HPIM8505.JPG[/IMG]



it was hard work painting this GLASS mouse pad









*
*
*
*
**
Ok, I bought a steel series mouse pad but it's not what I thought it would be, it's very thin but it sticks to the desk like glue, no moving around while I'm gaming. Glass you say? Do you have a part number or better, a link to where I can get it?
I love the Blue of course, both of our computers are blue themed the dragon is great too but I really want to do a line drawing. You'll see why when I get the time to do it.
I'm pretty out of it so I'm not going to write much.

@General Enigma, got my sig lines messed up the other day, thought one of the troops had a Velociraptor, he doesn't, his is a WD blue drive. You are the one with the Velociraptor, so, what kind of temps does it run at?

About the 2 P55 Evga motherboards. I will ask and find out for sure exactly what the difference is and then post it here. The spec sheets read the same, with the exception being the FTW says it can handle 600W of power. Which makes no sense because most boards can handle that now.*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


what do you think of my cm scout mod? im curry-ious









my bro has a nice angel Michael fighting a demon tattoo >.>

















i gotta get that 5.25 io plate, make the door close properly, manage my tubes, make the door fit, etch the dragon, make res not crooked SOMEHOW; then im pretty much done.

any idea how i would submit this mod for 2010 mod competition since i got laid off and have no funds to build what i was planning on? i dont even know HOW to submit my mods.


Sorry Corey but if you want the truth, I don't like it. It does defeat the whole purpose of buying the Scout, take off lots of things, add lots of things and it's still a Scout. When you take off the handles, add rads to the right side and put in a Res that should be in a full tower, you're defeating the purpose of having a Scout.

Shorten the water cooling lines, put the res outside the case, put the rad behind the case and put the handles back on and I'll like it much more.
I'm not trying to flame you, you wanted opinions so that's mine. It is essentially a Scout case though so you do still belong on this thread. Heck, K10 doesn't have his scout anymore but he's still part of the family. Stick with us and we'll help you out as much as we can.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrendonB*


Yeah, I just need to buy extension cables for the cathodes, the 8 pin and etc.

Does anyone know why I get a FATAL error on prime after 5 mins of Small FFTS?
Here is my CPU-Z.
I never got a BSOD before


Do you have it set to BSOD you? If so, you should get an error message, write it down and I'll try to help you out.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


..The camera is charging









But I must say (and this will be repeated when the images are posted) I am a blue LED fan. Although, I agree red goes with the theme of the case, I will be changing some things in the near future.

Also, I read (somewhere in this thread) using "Satin" to paint the optical drives. Now, I am assuming the face of the optical drives can be removed in order to paint without damaging the drive? If so, link available for further explanation? Thanks!

To those with CMSS and CM Hyper 212+ air cooler: Have you attempted (fail or success) installing 120mm fans onto the window's slots? I keep staring at it, and seems to me even if it would fit, it would be way too tight and the heatsink may damage the plastic fan. Tips?


I've tried it. I depends on the version of the 212+ that you get, if you get the one with wire clips it will probably work. The ones with the plastic fan clips will interfere with the window fans. Unless your mobo is flatter and the Cpu isn't as high as an i-7.
Tips, put in the 212+ and cut a new window and move the fan holes forward. Others on this thread have done the new window and they've come out great, search back through the posts and you'll see them.


----------



## BriSleep

So, not a complete answer yet but the FTW has 12 phase DrMos PWM. The non FTW board, the one you guys have has 8 Phase DrMos PWM but the frequency on both boards maxes out at the same 1189Khz.

This is the other answer I got:
"FTW has 12 vs. 8 phase regulator, low inductance capacitors in the cpu socket, an extra 8 pin power connector for the cpu. It also has an "addon board" that allows temp monitoring and overclocking voltage control for some voltages without going into BIOS or software. Also the PCIE slot layout is different. From ATX connector block to the edge of the board the 655 is 16x/16x/4x and the FTW is 16x/4x/16x for "enhanced cooling" supposedly by separating your SLI'd cards a bit. Oh and FTW and above has triple BIOS instead of the 2 in the 655. I'm sure there's some other differences but those are the major ones I think."

The higher end X58's have 6 bios and the classified have 8 bios capability.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, I bought a steel series mouse pad but it's not what I thought it would be, it's very thin but it sticks to the desk like glue, no moving around while I'm gaming. Glass you say? Do you have a part number or better, a link to where I can get it?
I love the Blue of course, both of our computers are blue themed the dragon is great too but I really want to do a line drawing. You'll see why when I get the time to do it.
I'm pretty out of it so I'm not going to write much.

@General Enigma, got my sig lines messed up the other day, thought one of the troops had a Velociraptor, he doesn't, his is a WD blue drive. You are the one with the Velociraptor, so, what kind of temps does it run at?

About the 2 P55 Evga motherboards. I will ask and find out for sure exactly what the difference is and then post it here. The spec sheets read the same, with the exception being the FTW says it can handle 600W of power. Which makes no sense because most boards can handle that now.


look up the steelseries experience I-2








I'll get a link in a bit. I'm on my iPhone.

edit: here; http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Ex.../dp/B000V9CR6A

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Sorry Corey but if you want the truth, I don't like it. It does defeat the whole purpose of buying the Scout, take off lots of things, add lots of things and it's still a Scout. When you take off the handles, add rads to the right side and put in a Res that should be in a full tower, you're defeating the purpose of having a Scout.

Shorten the water cooling lines, put the res outside the case, put the rad behind the case and put the handles back on and I'll like it much more.
I'm not trying to flame you, you wanted opinions so that's mine. It is essentially a Scout case though so you do still belong on this thread. Heck, K10 doesn't have his scout anymore but he's still part of the family. Stick with us and we'll help you out as much as we can.


dude this case mod is just practice for my thermaltake armor mx+

it's my first extreme case mod







it tought me many things.

I would NEVER have a res, rad, or any internal component dangling off the side of my case or hanging from the back. My rad is resessed into the side panel which I don't like, but seeing as microcenter emplooyees couldn't find me a microres, and I got that res 15 bucks off from open box, I worked with what I got. I plan on having an inverse tvirus res like that in my armor and a top window like that. The rad can easily fit inside my armor. So can the res. I might even make my own io panel on my armor


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Sorry Corey but if you want the truth, I don't like it. It does defeat the whole purpose of buying the Scout, take off lots of things, add lots of things and it's still a Scout. When you take off the handles, add rads to the right side and put in a Res that should be in a full tower, you're defeating the purpose of having a Scout.

Shorten the water cooling lines, put the res outside the case, put the rad behind the case and put the handles back on and I'll like it much more.
I'm not trying to flame you, you wanted opinions so that's mine. It is essentially a Scout case though so you do still belong on this thread. Heck, K10 doesn't have his scout anymore but he's still part of the family. Stick with us and we'll help you out as much as we can.


I have to agree with you Bri, I hate to say...but I feel as if Corey has butchered his scout, sorry Corey





































My wifeypoo didn't even recognise the case as the same one I (we) have...

Yup, shorten the tubing a bit, and maybe play around with the location of the components...it's just my 2cents worth, feel free to ignore it.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


dude this case mod is just practice for my thermaltake armor mx+

it's my first extreme case mod







it tought me many things.

I would NEVER have a res, rad, or any internal component dangling off the side of my case or hanging from the back. My rad is resessed into the side panel which I don't like, but seeing as microcenter emplooyees couldn't find me a microres, and I got that res 15 bucks off from open box, I worked with what I got. I plan on having an inverse tvirus res like that in my armor and a top window like that. The rad can easily fit inside my armor. So can the res. I might even make my own io panel on my armor










I too wouldn't have anything mounted externally on a case, just isn't appealing in my opinion...

I dunno, I hate to bag other scout owners or modders, but some mods and what not just look 'wrong', but to each his own.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


I have to agree with you Bri, I hate to say...but I feel as if Corey has butchered his scout, sorry Corey





































My wifeypoo didn't even recognise the case as the same one I (we) have...

Yup, shorten the tubing a bit, and maybe play around with the location of the components...it's just my 2cents worth, feel free to ignore it.


i dont need to shorten my tubing, i need NEW tubing. my tubing is too stiff. the stress of the stiff tubing is bending my plexi.

the whole idea was to make it no longer recognizable as a cm storm scout. a good mod imo looks nothing like the original. no one should be able to tell what it was in the first place. it should look totally new like you made it.

i didnt get the cm storm scout because i liked the handle or because the slick black was cool. i got it for a few reasons. powder coated interior, it is steel, strong, and has good cable management. and it was the best price/performance.

all the other cases in its price range did not fit my criteria.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
i dont need to shorten my tubing, i need NEW tubing. my tubing is too stiff. the stress of the stiff tubing is bending my plexi.

the whole idea was to make it no longer recognizable as a cm storm scout. a good mod imo looks nothing like the original. no one should be able to tell what it was in the first place. it should look totally new like you made it.
i didnt get the cm storm scout because i liked the handle or because the slick black was cool. i got it for a few reasons. powder coated interior, it is steel, strong, and has good cable management. and it was the best price/performance.
All the other cases in its price range did not fit my criteria.

Hey bud.. Yeah know. We all like anyone who is creative with there case, hole comp. what ever. And like eveyone else; thrown in me '2' cents.
Sounds like your offended by what some of us are saying... You shouldn't be. No one in here means no 'Disrespect'. It's more like; what else can you do with it to tighten it up. You got a good thing going.
Damn brother, It's nicer then mine for G-D sake...









Quote:

no one should be able to tell what it was in the first place. it should look totally new like you made it.
Agreed. I think most of us do.... Some of the members here are pure
pro's at what they do. Take a look at some of the rigs on the 1,2, & 3
pages. They are just great peaces of work. So please take look at some of them if you haven't already. As for not having the funding. I hear yeah. I my-self have been out of work now for over a year. So believe
me. 'I hear You'. Anyway, the point is that if you like it, well thats
what counts. Take a







and see what you can come up with... Remember, we are all here to help each other. I'm basicly new here & everytime I have Question to ask, The Scouts of this 'Case ARMY'
are here at a moments notice. Ok, I'm spuwin








Good Luck and Welcome to 'The Cooler Masters: Storm Scout Club' sir.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
i dont need to shorten my tubing, i need NEW tubing. my tubing is too stiff. the stress of the stiff tubing is bending my plexi.

the whole idea was to make it no longer recognizable as a cm storm scout. a good mod imo looks nothing like the original. no one should be able to tell what it was in the first place. it should look totally new like you made it.

i didnt get the cm storm scout because i liked the handle or because the slick black was cool. i got it for a few reasons. powder coated interior, it is steel, strong, and has good cable management. and it was the best price/performance.

all the other cases in its price range did not fit my criteria.

"The Scout of any fire team is always the most stealthy and the most intelligent of the group. It is his mission to seek out all enemy targets and report their whereabouts back to Command."

While I agree that your case mods are a bit shocking to those of us who love the scout lines, your pursuit of perfection for your needs in the battle against the enemy of heat and stock performance is in the highest order of conduct and duty of a Scout. You have taken the conditions of the field and used them to your advantage to win the outcome. As a ranked Captain of this club I hereby grant you rep+ for pushing the envelope of what the Storm Scout can accomplish for each individual owner and the advancement of the Scout team as a whole. Carry on troop!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Sup fellas!

Name is Chris. Current (main) system is: Exodus

Joined OCN earlier this week & started out with some discussions about heatsinks/fans with Shadow. After installed the CM Hyper 212+ this week, my case wasn't providing enough space & ventilation was under par. I went to Fry's (because I was too anxious to wait for Newegg to ship) and picked up the CM Storm Scout. WOO!

GREAT CASE! Love it! Previously my system was named "Project Blue v1" but with the casing upgrade, I just HAD to give it a better name... Thus, EXODUS was born.

I love the tool-less drive bays, the wire organization, ventilation support, and over sleek design.

I have PM'd the OP author, and have placed the PHP into my signature. Although I am new to mod's and overclocking, I have been learning PC hardware for the last couple years, and looking to learn more.

Thanks all!

Welcome to the club Scout. We'll have to see some pics when that camera is charged. That's an order


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


"The Scout of any fire team is always the most stealthy and the most intelligent of the group. It is his mission to seek out all enemy targets and report their whereabouts back to Command."

While I agree that your case mods are a bit shocking to those of us who love the scout lines, your pursuit of perfection for your needs in the battle against the enemy of heat and stock performance is in the highest order of conduct and duty of a Scout. You have taken the conditions of the field and used them to your advantage to win the outcome. As a ranked Captain of this club I hereby grant you rep+ for pushing the envelope of what the Storm Scout can accomplish for each individual owner and the advancement of the Scout team as a whole. Carry on troop!


hehe thanks. i hope to get my scout mods finished some time


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Sorry if I'm assuming wrong...the net is slow by my place, we're gone over our 10gb (all my fault, lol) so it's only running at 64kb...and I don't have the patience for it.

Anyways, I'm assuming you are referring to the front i/o panel area? I only really started to work out how much space I had till I removed the top section of the case... I pulled out the esata and sound as well, as they were just an inconvenience...

I have all my sketchups and ideas written down in my workbook, but that seems to have grown legs and walked off...when I 'locate' it again, I'll post all the details and what not...I don't have the energy to do it all again









Silly me, I still havn't found a use for one of the momentary switches I added back when I did the front i/o panel, but I think it looks better with 2 there, besides there is a gaping hole behind it










Ok, I am going to have to wing it :s Best when everything is in pieces to make a mockup panel and see if it all fits.


----------



## K10

Another "help me with my homework" thread...Feel free to help if you've taken Linear Algebra. I'll rep, of course.







Thanks

http://www.overclock.net/school-help...ebra-help.html


----------



## DefecTalisman

I wonder if anyone here would appreciate this -> http://cmss.dev.x10hosting.com/
I set it up







I am not sure if anyone would actually us it though







I think it would make it far easier to manage peoples build images and so on.

I can give admin priv's to anyone that should have them, unfortunatly I cannot revoke my own admin priv's though, but seeing as it is on my hosting account, I think I should have some part of the action. If anyone acctuallly thinks that this should be used and it starts getting used, I will lash out on a *.com for the gallery.


----------



## PathogenX

Guys please check out my finished build Project Vader 2.0

HERE VVV
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...r-2-0-56k.html

Thanks I will post pics in this thread if you guys want me too!

The scout is such an amazing case!


----------



## clee413

I am having some problems with posting images with IMG tag, so instead I will post as an attachment, but since the limit is 5 images per post I will need to post a few replies. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## clee413

Here is the 2nd set of pictures


----------



## clee413

Here is a short recording of my PC while online.

I attempted to take pictures of the system while online, but the LED's don't come out well with flash-on & without flash, my images kept coming out blurred.

  
 YouTube- CLEE413EXODUS


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Here is a short recording of my PC while online.

I attempted to take pictures of the system while online, but the LED's don't come out well with flash-on & without flash, my images kept coming out blurred.


Looking good my man. Though it looks like an Enforcer due to red and blue. "Do you know how fast you were overclocking son?" "Please step out of the chair and put your hands on the desk."


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Looking good my man. Though it looks like an Enforcer due to red and blue. "Do you know how fast you were overclocking son?" "Please step out of the chair and put your hands on the desk."


Thank you, thank you. I am quite pleased with myself with the results of work this week.

Yes, the red & blue. I know.. When I was looking over the CMSS case at Fry's, I did read the included LEDs were red. I will, in the near future, be changing out the red LEDs for blue ones. Anybody want to trade?









As for overclocking information. I am new to it, and am still in the middle of reading through a great tutorial by a member of OCN. He recommended, strongly, the entire post be read before attempting any configurations. I will be sure to post benchmarks.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Thank you, thank you. I am quite pleased with myself with the results of work this week.

Yes, the red & blue. I know.. When I was looking over the CMSS case at Fry's, I did read the included LEDs were red. I will, in the near future, be changing out the red LEDs for blue ones. Anybody want to trade?









As for overclocking information. I am new to it, and am still in the middle of reading through a great tutorial by a member of OCN. He recommended, strongly, the entire post be read before attempting any configurations. I will be sure to post benchmarks.

I'd suggest investing in a soldering iron and blue 5mm LEDs for the 120/140mm stock fans that come with the CMSS so you can switch out the red LEDs and still make use of the LED on/off button.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Sup fellas!

Name is Chris. Current (main) system is: Exodus

Joined OCN earlier this week & started out with some discussions about heatsinks/fans with Shadow. After installed the CM Hyper 212+ this week, my case wasn't providing enough space & ventilation was under par. I went to Fry's (because I was too anxious to wait for Newegg to ship) and picked up the CM Storm Scout. WOO!

GREAT CASE! Love it! Previously my system was named "Project Blue v1" but with the casing upgrade, I just HAD to give it a better name... Thus, EXODUS was born.

I love the tool-less drive bays, the wire organization, ventilation support, and over sleek design.

I have PM'd the OP author, and have placed the PHP into my signature. Although I am new to mod's and overclocking, I have been learning PC hardware for the last couple years, and looking to learn more.

Thanks all!

Welcome bud. Great thread with Good people.







Everyone is willing to help. So don't be







to ask and again; Welcome to the 'Storm Scout Army'....


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I'd suggest investing in a soldering iron and blue 5mm LEDs for the 120/140mm stock fans that come with the CMSS so you can switch out the red LEDs and still make use of the LED on/off button.


Interesting.

Happen to have any tutorial reads/videos handy to guide a newbie?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Welcome bud. Great thread with Good people.







Everyone is willing to help. So don't be







to ask and again; Welcome to the 'Storm Scout Army'....










Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


hehe thanks. i hope to get my scout mods finished some time










Well, I think it's good that you practiced. Also we do like to see what else our troops come up with so when you do your other mod please post pics or at least a link so we can see how you applied your knowledge.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i am running a red vs blue skeem 
blue is winning


Yes!! That's what I like to hear. I've seen too much red in these case mods and it's so nice when someone comes up with other schemes, I even like the green and the one Photonmoo came up with, Orange.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Corsair wins many PSU Brand of the Year awards and is very trusted and affordable.

People refer to that as being "sleeved". When I put my right side panel back on(when I still had mine and even with my current Antec 900), I laid the case down on my bed and pushed the side panel on with my body weight and slid it closed....then screwed it on.


Clever, here all this time I've been pushing it in with my head, holding the bottom with one hand and putting in the screw with my other hand.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Clever, here all this time I've been pushing it in with my head, holding the bottom with one hand and putting in the screw with my other hand.


i use the same tactic


----------



## K10

I was tired of my orange dreambar color scheme and I had to cut a hole for the PSU to intake air so.....I gave my Antec 900 a new paintjob.

I apologize for the terrible pictures. The BEST camera that my household has doesn't have a working screen so I can't see exactly what I'm taking pictures of....and it just sucks too.

Random order....


----------



## mr-Charles

I fail to see WHAT all these re-painted_pic's of your Antec 900 has to do with
on the Coolmaster Storm Scout Club's thread . . .







> > >









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


I fail to see WHAT all these re-painted_pic's of your Antec 900 has to do with
on the Coolmaster Storm Scout Club's thread . . .







> > >









mr-Charles .









.



Quote:



K10: Scout Executive Staff Officer


^^^^^^^








Spose he's just letting us all know what he's upto


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


I fail to see WHAT all these re-painted_pic's of your Antec 900 has to do with
on the Coolmaster Storm Scout Club's thread . . .







> > >









mr-Charles .









.


what is happing to you








it is easy to read








nice job

this is not just about the cssc but the people who are in it


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


what is happing to you








it is easy to read








nice job

this is not just about the cssc but the people who are in it



HEY !







.......just a few pages back there was a controversy about being on topic of the thread_ just trying to push it back there BUT.........OOOOOO-K . .







. . . speak as U please; I will cease . . . .







. . . and will go back's to MY own way of typing any kind of reply's for U 2 read, as well . . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


HEY !







.......just a few pages back there was a controversy about being on topic of the thread_ just trying to push it back there BUT.........OOOOOO-K . .







. . . speak as U please; I will cease . . . .







. . . and will go back's to MY own way of typing any kind of reply's for U 2 read, as well . . . .









mr-Charles .









.


that was about the cars... i remember now








much better


----------



## imh073p

K-10 has more than every right to show us his hawt pics of his case lol. I really like the blue and the interior paint btw, looks nice









Anyone else going to post pics of thier desk?


----------



## zac.

Hi all, i've finally got my Storm Scout. Outrageously nice looking casing. I'm actually still building this rig.








Name: Project Eleanor II (Blue/Black Colour Scheme)
CPU : i7 920/930 rig (Soon)
Mobo : EVGA X58 Micro/SLI LE (Soon)
Cooler: Cosair H50 (Soon)
Ram : 3x1GB Team Xtreem 1600MHz (Tomorrow?)

I'm trying to finish all the pages of this fabulous thread, looking for cable management ideas and case mods, am stuck at page 210 btw.

Here are some pictures:
Casing and psu


Front view


Casing with PSU running


Lotsa cable management as psu is non-modular.


More pictures to come as i get my stuffs coming in.

May i have the permission to join the Scouts?


----------



## DefecTalisman

Hi guys, I need some advice (or just a nudge in the right direction). I was intending on getting the swiftech watercooling kit, but I have just found I can get either of the following in the next coup[le of days(instead of waiting over month for the swiftech & also saving myself a fortune) :

Its either the
Corsair H50-1 hydro series cpu water cooling
or
zalman CNPS10X Extreme
or
212+
or
wait and spend a fortune on the big bulky swiftech ?


----------



## Rockr69

Go with the Corsair. I'm running a Phenom II x2 550 BE with both cores unlocked @ 3.9ghz and my idle temp is 28c with ambient room temp @ 22c. It's quiet and the install is not difficult other than motherboard removal. Once you get that out of the way it's a cinch. Plus with your EVGA board and how high up the cpu socket is you may have clearance issues with the top fan with that Zalman. Not with the Corsair. I love mine.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Here is a short recording of my PC while online.

I attempted to take pictures of the system while online, but the LED's don't come out well with flash-on & without flash, my images kept coming out blurred.

Rest the camera on a chair or something. Better yet, set it down so you aren't touching it at all and then use the self-timer.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zac.* 
Hi all, i've finally got my Storm Scout. Outrageously nice looking casing. I'm actually still building this rig.








Name: Project Eleanor II (Blue/Black Colour Scheme)
CPU : i7 920/930 rig (Soon)
Mobo : EVGA X58 Micro/SLI LE (Soon)
Cooler: Cosair H50 (Soon)
Ram : 3x1GB Team Xtreem 1600MHz (Tomorrow?)

I'm trying to finish all the pages of this fabulous thread, looking for cable management ideas and case mods, am stuck at page 210 btw.

Here are some pictures:
Casing and psu


Front view


Casing with PSU running


Lotsa cable management as psu is non-modular.


More pictures to come as i get my stuffs coming in.

May i have the permission to join the Scouts?









Welcome aboard zac. This is a great case and you'll find a wealth of info in this club. Don't be afraid to ask for help, but do try and read all the posts as you get time. Again welcome and remember to have a kick ass time!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Welcome to the Storm Scout Club zac,


----------



## PathogenX

Here is My Final Product:
PC Off









The heart beat









26C Idle on stock

















Just another shot









Last one


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Hi guys, I need some advice (or just a nudge in the right direction). I was intending on getting the swiftech watercooling kit, but I have just found I can get either of the following in the next coup[le of days(instead of waiting over month for the swiftech & also saving myself a fortune) :

Its either the
Corsair H50-1 hydro series cpu water cooling
or
zalman CNPS10X Extreme
or
212+
or
wait and spend a fortune on the big bulky swiftech ?

Well, one thing for sure, *don't* get the 212+! I don't know for sure about the P55 boards but the mounting bracket for the 1366 boards shorts out the Evga boards.
Personally and I say that because I've already done it, I'd get the H50, best bang for your buck and the Swiftech isn't going to improve anything, it will just impede your airflow.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Hi guys, I need some advice (or just a nudge in the right direction). I was intending on getting the swiftech watercooling kit, but I have just found I can get either of the following in the next coup[le of days(instead of waiting over month for the swiftech & also saving myself a fortune) :

Its either the
Corsair H50-1 hydro series cpu water cooling
or
zalman CNPS10X Extreme
or
212+
or
wait and spend a fortune on the big bulky swiftech ?

Go Hydro.. Better overclock and better overall longterm cooling over 24 hours at load.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zac.* 
Hi all, i've finally got my Storm Scout. Outrageously nice looking casing. I'm actually still building this rig.








Name: Project Eleanor II (Blue/Black Colour Scheme)
CPU : i7 920/930 rig (Soon)
Mobo : EVGA X58 Micro/SLI LE (Soon)
Cooler: Cosair H50 (Soon)
Ram : 3x1GB Team Xtreem 1600MHz (Tomorrow?)

I'm trying to finish all the pages of this fabulous thread, looking for cable management ideas and case mods, am stuck at page 210 btw.

Here are some pictures:

Lotsa cable management as psu is non-modular.


More pictures to come as i get my stuffs coming in.

May i have the permission to join the Scouts?










If you're worried about finding a place for all those extra cables, I might suggest the little mod I did to hide them all. Here it is, you can also just check out the build log in my sig. It just takes a small sheet of scrap metal, a dremmel, and some black spray paint (I used plasti-dip).

Looks like you're gonna end up with a really nice rig, keep us updated, and good luck!


----------



## BriSleep

@ K10. Dude, nice paint job!! You know I love the blue. In fact if the pictures are true it's the same shade/ color they used on my case. So, what is the brand name, color name or number, any details you got. I need a few can's of that paint!

Of course you are always welcome and encouraged to post here. We love seeing what past and present members are up to!


----------



## zac.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Welcome aboard zac. This is a great case and you'll find a wealth of info in this club. Don't be afraid to ask for help, but do try and read all the posts as you get time. Again welcome and remember to have a kick ass time!


thanks Rockr69. wont be afraid to ask, all the questions i need are mostly answered, all i have to do, is to look for them.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Welcome to the Storm Scout Club zac,


Thanks Jolly-Swagman, glad to finally in. been stalking this thread for awhile while waiting for my case to arrive. *hope i dont sound like a weirdo*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


If you're worried about finding a place for all those extra cables, I might suggest the little mod I did to hide them all. Here it is, you can also just check out the build log in my sig. It just takes a small sheet of scrap metal, a dremmel, and some black spray paint (I used plasti-dip).

Looks like you're gonna end up with a really nice rig, keep us updated, and good luck!


hey seven9st surfer, I saw your build log quite awhile, i am amazed at the PSU mod. not possible for me tho







, no workshop, no experience. basically zero knowledge about how stuffs work with the psu. but i *might* try it sometimes on an old psu.

p.s. i must say your "Wall-mounted triple-screen mount" is gorgeous.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zac.* 
hey seven9st surfer, I saw your build log quite awhile, i am amazed at the PSU mod. not possible for me tho







, no workshop, no experience. basically zero knowledge about how stuffs work with the psu. but i *might* try it sometimes on an old psu.

p.s. i must say your "Wall-mounted triple-screen mount" is gorgeous.

thanks. as far as it being a PSU mod tho, it's really not. It's just a bent piece of metal I set on top of the PSU. If you don't have the tools or don't want to bother with it, don't let me try to talk you into it. But like I said, it's not a PSU mod, my PSU is still completely intact, and unchanged. It's just got a piece of metal on top hiding all the wires that are coiled up next to it.

BTW, I'm working on yet another iteration of my wall-mount. This time around, it'll be even more rock-solid, more modular to account for any future monitor upgrades, and have a built-in LED backlight system. I'm in the middle of flight school right now, but I'll get some more work done on it as soon as I get some free time.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ K10. Dude, nice paint job!! You know I love the blue. In fact if the pictures are true it's the same shade/ color they used on my case. So, what is the brand name, color name or number, any details you got. I need a few can's of that paint!

Of course you are always welcome and encouraged to post here. We love seeing what past and present members are up to!










It says 2301 Blue on the barcode area of the can.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Ok, so I am going to go with the h50-1







Move the exhaust fan on the back into the 5.45" drive bay and hook the fan on the h50 up to my fan controller.

I will get my mate to bring me some small things I can't get here then, G.Skill orb ram cooler, dust filters & a 12month xbox-live card.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I was just looking at 200mm fans







Has anyone here looked into putting a crazy huge fan on the windowed side panel(replacing the plexi of course) ?
I was thinking either of the following :
Antec 200mm Big Boy
or
Coolermaster megaflow CM Storm force200 (Red)led fan
on a slightly tinted red prespex panel


----------



## SneakyFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I was just looking at 200mm fans







Has anyone here looked into putting a crazy huge fan on the windowed side panel(replacing the plexi of course) ?
I was thinking either of the following :
Antec 200mm Big Boy
or
Coolermaster megaflow CM Storm force200 (Red)led fan
on a slightly tinted red prespex panel
























Hi sounds great. I found these 3 Xigmatek 200mm fans: 
Orange: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...mm::13994.html
Blue: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...mm::14208.html
Black: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...mm::14207.html
All three have 4 white led's pointing to the fanblades. They also come in 170mm


----------



## DefecTalisman

How about something like this in transparent red perspex/plexi glass ?








I have already sourced the plexi and sent off the mock-image for laser cutting & drilling


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
How about something like this in transparent red perspex/plexi glass ?








I have already sourced the plexi and sent off the mock-image for laser cutting & drilling









i would love to see this


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
How about something like this in transparent red perspex/plexi glass ?








I have already sourced the plexi and sent off the mock-image for laser cutting & drilling









Water Jet would probably be cheaper than having it laser cut.... Just need a DXF file of the profile of what you want cut out.

Edit... the water jet can also blow the holes in it too.


----------



## Bradey

i just had another look at my temps,
cpu ideal =20
load =30

PS this case is awesome


----------



## zac.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


thanks. as far as it being a PSU mod tho, it's really not. It's just a bent piece of metal I set on top of the PSU. If you don't have the tools or don't want to bother with it, don't let me try to talk you into it. But like I said, it's not a PSU mod, my PSU is still completely intact, and unchanged. It's just got a piece of metal on top hiding all the wires that are coiled up next to it.

BTW, I'm working on yet another iteration of my wall-mount. This time around, it'll be even more rock-solid, more modular to account for any future monitor upgrades, and have a built-in LED backlight system. I'm in the middle of flight school right now, but I'll get some more work done on it as soon as I get some free time.


oh, i was refering to http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/...r/IMG_0798.jpg, the sata power cable. did it came like that?

yea, heard your a pilot, with great hearing too, some 400 pages ago. cant wait to see the backlight system with your triple monitors.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zac.* 
oh, i was refering to http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/...r/IMG_0798.jpg, the sata power cable. did it came like that?

Oh that, that was a different mod. I did sleeve the PSU cables, but you obviously don't have to do that. It really doesn't help too much with cable management, it just looks cool. Here's what it looks like without the cover sitting on top:










Just coil up the extra cords you don't use, zip-tie them or something to keep them in place and tightly wound, and put on the cover. Instant cable management!


----------



## Therapy?

Hi! It's been a while since I posted here. But not much good has happened since last time so whatever.

Board is still at the shop. They couldnt find a problem with it so I sent my RAM and processor too. Still no probs according to them. They said they just upped the RAM voltage. Well I didn't know that was supposed to be done in order to get it to work. It should work fine at the standard 1,5V and it didn't. Oh well I learn everyday I guess.

Sent my PSU to them now as well as my motherboard beep indicated as "power failure" in the manual so I'll let them test that ****e just to be sure. Hopefully I got everything back and running around next week but it's been almost a month now









Even worse: my old cow died on me as well a few days ago. "Funny" thing is that I have the exact same problem as with my new system: fans run but I get no image on the screen. I think my PSU is getting too weak (it's brandless and has been running non stop for like 4 yrs







) or in a worse case my motherboard is dead. I'm gonna get a new PSU and see if I can revive that thing though...

Oh and I bought a panty hose for the window fan I'm going to install







I'll post a pic of the final product once it's finished. The fan is still on it's way.

Anyways see ya around


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
Oh that, that was a different mod. I did sleeve the PSU cables, but you obviously don't have to do that. It really doesn't help too much with cable management, it just looks cool. Here's what it looks like without the cover sitting on top:










Just coil up the extra cords you don't use, zip-tie them or something to keep them in place and tightly wound, and put on the cover. Instant cable management!

honestly i think that look sucks. you can do MUCH better than that. ex:










you can barely even see my bundle of cables. you should wire them ALL through the hole and them hide them in the side panel with wire ties. notice all of those little slits that are PERFECT for zipties to bundle wires??

i like it for effort at least


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Hi! It's been a while since I posted here. But not much good has happened since last time so whatever.

Board is still at the shop. They couldnt find a problem with it so I sent my RAM and processor too. Still no probs according to them. They said they just upped the RAM voltage. Well I didn't know that was supposed to be done in order to get it to work. It should work fine at the standard 1,5V and it didn't. Oh well I learn everyday I guess.

Sent my PSU to them now as well as my motherboard beep indicated as "power failure" in the manual so I'll let them test that ****e just to be sure. Hopefully I got everything back and running around next week but it's been almost a month now









Even worse: my old cow died on me as well a few days ago. "Funny" thing is that I have the exact same problem as with my new system: fans run but I get no image on the screen. I think my PSU is getting too weak (it's brandless and has been running non stop for like 4 yrs







) or in a worse case my motherboard is dead. I'm gonna get a new PSU and see if I can revive that thing though...

Anyways see ya around

Tough break. From what you said, I agree, I think it is the PSU. 4 years for a PSU, in general, is about what I'd expect is time for a replacement (not to mention that it's brand-less).

I'm currently on year 2 of my Antec True Power Trio. I almost want a reason to upgrade to a 850watt Corsair, but I must wait because of budget costs on my hobby.

Well wishes on getting your system back, and up n running again!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
Oh that, that was a different mod. I did sleeve the PSU cables, but you obviously don't have to do that. It really doesn't help too much with cable management, it just looks cool. Here's what it looks like without the cover sitting on top:










Just coil up the extra cords you don't use, zip-tie them or something to keep them in place and tightly wound, and put on the cover. Instant cable management!

You're probably further advanced on mod's and cable management then I am, but, yeesh, that's pretty much what I'm looking in my case as well.

I picked up the CMSS last Friday & I haven't had much time to sit down and try to figure out better management for the cables. My cables came pre-sleeved, so that part is out of the way, but getting them to fit nicely on the side panel + getting the panel to close is the real obstacle.

Keep us posted on progress, and I will do the same. Maybe we can figure something out together (2 heads better then 1 right?). Sounds like you might be happy with your current setup, but if not.. well.. share your ideas


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


honestly i think that look sucks. you can do MUCH better than that. ex:

you can barely even see my bundle of cables. you should wire them ALL through the hole and them hide them in the side panel with wire ties. notice all of those little slits that are PERFECT for zipties to bundle wires??


wow, it sucks, huh? you really didn't bother to read up on what I was talking about, did you? If you'd bother to do a little research, you'll see I was showing what was UNDER my false floor mod, as seen here:










And as for "all of those little slits that are PERFECT for zipties to bundle wires??" Yeah, I noticed them, while I was building a terminal block for my fans and routing all my sleeved cables...










cmon man, a little common courtesy please (and maybe research), before you show off how yours "doesn't suck."

back on topic...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


You're probably further advanced on mod's and cable management then I am, but, yeesh, that's pretty much what I'm looking in my case as well.

I picked up the CMSS last Friday & I haven't had much time to sit down and try to figure out better management for the cables. My cables came pre-sleeved, so that part is out of the way, but getting them to fit nicely on the side panel + getting the panel to close is the real obstacle.

Keep us posted on progress, and I will do the same. Maybe we can figure something out together (2 heads better then 1 right?). Sounds like you might be happy with your current setup, but if not.. well.. share your ideas










I know what you mean about getting the side panel to close, it can get pretty tight. I found that if you lay the case on its side, with the backside up, you can use your entire forearms to push down evenly along the edges where it locks in. And that's awesome your PSU came pre-sleeved, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Enigma8750

Every one quit fighting or Im Gonna Kick some ass. LOL

Both of you are great troops and need to be commended for your builds.

And don't say someones build sux.

Quote:



"Before you start telling the man about the stick in his eye, you better get the log out of your own."

Jesus of Nazereth.


----------



## K10

You guys should stop fighting and help me with my linear algebra









http://www.overclock.net/school-help...-problems.html


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
And as for "all of those little slits that are PERFECT for zipties to bundle wires??" Yeah, I noticed them, while I was building a terminal block for my fans and routing all my sleeved cables...

lols pwned!!1!elenty









+rep for the terminal block ... that's the sauce. Wouldn't happen to have done a guide or started a thread on that?

[edit]

Scratch that ... found the terminal block and your build thread thread. Good times.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
You guys should stop fighting and help me with my linear algebra









http://www.overclock.net/school-help...-problems.html

lol, I wasn't fighting, that post just kinda pissed me off. no one needs to go around saying anyone's build sucks. but I'm done ranting now.

and K10, you sure do post a lot of math homework around here! I guess I would too, though... i have no idea what kind of math that is. good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
+rep for the terminal block ... that's the sauce. Wouldn't happen to have done a guide or started a thread on that?

sure do, I actually got the idea from another member on OCN (can't remember who, though), but the actual tutorial I used was a series of youtube vids, and here's the link:


YouTube- Terminal Block Installation Guide (Part 1 of 5)





they're kinda long and drawn out, but the info in them is great. enigma actually posted a pic of my terminal with an explaination of what all the wires were, which was very clear. its somewhere in this thread...

EDIT: here it is










the right side's 2 lower terminals are the yellow and black feeds from the molex. then, you just make 2 little extensions to power the 2 upper right side terminals. then, use the now-powered terminals on the left side to power all your fans


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Tough break. From what you said, I agree, I think it is the PSU. 4 years for a PSU, in general, is about what I'd expect is time for a replacement (not to mention that it's brand-less).

I'm currently on year 2 of my Antec True Power Trio. I almost want a reason to upgrade to a 850watt Corsair, but I must wait because of budget costs on my hobby.

Well wishes on getting your system back, and up n running again!


Thank you mate







Budget is a *****, I know. I spent 50 euro's research cost to find out that there's nothing wrong with my motherboard as I initially thought... now that sucks









I managed to get my old cow back up and running again by reconnecting some cables and getting rid of some power-using stuff I don't need. I don't wanna risk a blowout though so I'm buying a new PSU tomorrow. It's gonna be a more expensive modular one though so that I have a backup in case the PSU in my new PC might die out at some point. It's always good to have a spare and I figured since I need a new PSU anyway, I might as well throw in a few bucks more to get a decent backup version









Would be a waste to let this old baby die out just because the PSU is fail. It's a perfectly fine computer for daily browsing and stuff


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Thank you mate







Budget is a *****, I know. I spent 50 euro's research cost to find out that there's nothing wrong with my motherboard as I initially thought... now that sucks









I managed to get my old cow back up and running again by reconnecting some cables and getting rid of some power-using stuff I don't need. I don't wanna risk a blowout though so I'm buying a new PSU tomorrow. It's gonna be a more expensive modular one though so that I have a backup in case the PSU in my new PC might die out at some point. It's always good to have a spare and I figured since I need a new PSU anyway, I might as well throw in a few bucks more to get a decent backup version









Would be a waste to let this old baby die out just because the PSU is fail. It's a perfectly fine computer for daily browsing and stuff









I know how you feel about spending money, like on research. Guys like us will spend the money to give our PC's what they need, especially in time of a crisis. The good news is, at least you've isolated the problem. Now just a matter of time until it's fixed.

Troubleshooting tip: Since you have a 2nd system, next time you should try just testing parts 1 by 1 between the 2 systems and try to check off whats working.

Agreed. I would definitely spend the extra cash if its worth while to spend on better quality parts. In the end (I've learned the hard way), those extra dollars (or Euros) go a long way.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Looking good my man. Though it looks like an Enforcer due to red and blue. "Do you know how fast you were overclocking son?" "Please step out of the chair and put your hands on the desk."


2nd reply to this comment:

LOLLOLOLLOL I feel so stupid. I just now (after re-reading this page) understood your joke.









Enforcer, red & blue sirens, cop talk. In all honesty, last week was a very tiring week. Cisco academy had me on no sleep. Still funny how i totally didnt get it though LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

YouTube- Office Space vs Family Guy, destroying the printer and record


----------



## imh073p

Lol nice vids!


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


wow, it sucks, huh? you really didn't bother to read up on what I was talking about, did you? If you'd bother to do a little research, you'll see I was showing what was UNDER my false floor mod, as seen here:










And as for "all of those little slits that are PERFECT for zipties to bundle wires??" Yeah, I noticed them, while I was building a terminal block for my fans and routing all my sleeved cables...










cmon man, a little common courtesy please (and maybe research), before you show off how yours "doesn't suck."

back on topic...

I know what you mean about getting the side panel to close, it can get pretty tight. I found that if you lay the case on its side, with the backside up, you can use your entire forearms to push down evenly along the edges where it locks in. And that's awesome your PSU came pre-sleeved, can't wait to see pics!


no need for false floor mod imo









plus i like seeing the PSU but thats just me, not to mention i wouldnt be able to have a waterloop with a false floor mod >_> it limits what the scout can do.

and i didnt say your build sux, i said i think the look of those wire bundles suck ^_^


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
I managed to get my old cow back up and running again by reconnecting some cables and getting rid of some power-using stuff I don't need. I don't wanna risk a blowout though so I'm buying a new PSU tomorrow. It's gonna be a more expensive modular one though so that I have a backup in case the PSU in my new PC might die out at some point. It's always good to have a spare and I figured since I need a new PSU anyway, I might as well throw in a few bucks more to get a decent backup version









Would be a waste to let this old baby die out just because the PSU is fail. It's a perfectly fine computer for daily browsing and stuff









Bwahaha, i love your rigs name. What kind of psu are you thinking about?


----------



## imh073p

I like the false floor mod and look at that sleeve job. Good skills there. Courtesy goes a long way in the respect department. Sorry for the double post, is there a way to delete it once its posted?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i would love to see this









Yep, me too!!


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I know how you feel about spending money, like on research. Guys like us will spend the money to give our PC's what they need, especially in time of a crisis. The good news is, at least you've isolated the problem. Now just a matter of time until it's fixed.

Troubleshooting tip: Since you have a 2nd system, next time you should try just testing parts 1 by 1 between the 2 systems and try to check off whats working.

Agreed. I would definitely spend the extra cash if its worth while to spend on better quality parts. In the end (I've learned the hard way), those extra dollars (or Euros) go a long way.


Heh, thanks for the tip mate







I thought about it but I didn't really want to change anything to my old cow when it still worked







She's a fragile thing, lol! I was afraid to break anything, leaving me with two broken PC's







(Yea I'm still kinda n00b in the whole computer/mod department)
Plus it's so old I doubt I can use it well for testing, lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Bwahaha, i love your rigs name. What kind of psu are you thinking about?


Lol thanks







I think I'm going for this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...atal1ty%20550W

It's not the cheapest but also not extremely expensive (60 euro's here including shipping). It looks well and although it's an extreme overkill for the Old Cow: it'd be good enough as a backup for my new PC too, just in case. Also, it's modular. I've always wanted to tidy up my Old Cow but I never got a reason untill now, since the PSU worked and I was happy it did









And when you see this pic, you'll know why I want to tidy it up xD


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


not to mention i wouldnt be able to have a waterloop with a false floor mod >_> it limits what the scout can do.


It is possible too have a waterloop and a fake floor, I will probably do that some time "soon" (last time i used that word it took like 3 month for any too happen)


----------



## Skooby

Hello everyone!

Question to the owners.

I'm considering getting this case. However, i'll have to sit it next to my desk since my desk is really small and the case won't fit.

How much noise will it keep if I put it on something like this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846

How much noise/quiet is this case in general?


----------



## Therapy?

Noise shouldn't be a problem as long as you invest in some silent cooling. Just pick any fan that has max. 22decibels and you'll be fine. My case is on my desk next to my face and I'm not bothered with noise. I use these fans:

- Enermax Cluster 120mm white led
- Cooler Master Long Life Red Led Fan (R4-L2R-20CR-GP)

The fans that come with the case are also really silent.

Make sure you have a silent CPU cooler as well. I think the scythe mugen or something will do. I use a Thermaltake Spinq VT myself.

Anyways if it's under your desk then the noise will be even less.

Good luck!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skooby*


Hello everyone!

Question to the owners.

I'm considering getting this case. However, i'll have to sit it next to my desk since my desk is really small and the case won't fit.

How much noise will it keep if I put it on something like this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846

How much noise/quiet is this case in general?


Yeah what Therapy said. Only thing I would say is get some kind of real time fan controller and you can adjust it to your needs.

Also I am sure you could make the same if not better stand out of a piece of superwood/mdf and 4 casters ? I know it would definatly be tougher and more rigid than that thing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Lol thanks







I think I'm going for this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...atal1ty%20550W


I would much rather have this -> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-015-_-Product than that OCZ









On another note, does anyone have a SketchUp model of the storm scout case ?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Lol thanks







I think I'm going for this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...atal1ty%20550W

Go with the OCZ. You'll have a much better time doing cable management with a modular PSU. I don't understand you guys that buy the non modular PSUs. The extra connections don't cause even a noticeable voltage drop and having to hide all the extra wires. BLEH! I'll never buy a non modular unit again. If you have enough coin Therapy go for this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817171036. They started a car with this unit. Look it up on you tube.


----------



## Therapy?

Yeah I don't really get why Talisman recommends that Earthwatts thing since it's not modular and I mentioned wanting to clean up the case more








Though on the other hand, since the old PC is going to be just a backup PC it's not bad to take an environmentally friendly PSU that saves power, I guess. Just a shame it's not modular







also it's more expensive then the OCZ.

The Cooler Master is even mÃ³re expensive, so I won't be opting for that one either. It's only for the Old Cow (It barely needs 300W lol) and the only reason I want a heavier wattage is that I want it to function as a potential backup for my new rig as well. But since the new rig has a Corsair modular PSU I doubt I'll need it anytime soon. Though if I learned anything from my recent experience it's always good to have backup parts for testing









Thanks for the advises though!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Yeah what Therapy said. Only thing I would say is get some kind of real time fan controller and you can adjust it to your needs.


Yea forgot to mention a controller which is always a plus if you go for a silent setup







good mention.


----------



## Rockr69

Well no matter what, that OCZ is a fine choice. Any news on your board?


----------



## KAZZAMA

Hi, im new in this forum, recently i buy a scout but i hace a doubt about the cpu cooler, this cooler are compatible with this case without taking off the 140mm top fan?

Coolermaster Hyper 212
Coolermaster Hyper N620 
Coolermaster Hyper Z600 
Cooler Tuniq Tower 120

Thanks, sorry my english


----------



## Rockr69

Corsair CWCH50-1 will clear and works better than air, but not in the same price range as what you listed. Probably the Hyper 212+


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skooby*


...How much noise/quiet is this case in general?


I just wanted to add, the fans included with the scout are quiet. So, as it's already been said, it would purely depend on what you're adding to it.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Go with the OCZ. You'll have a much better time doing cable management with a modular PSU. I don't understand you guys that buy the non modular PSUs. The extra connections don't cause even a noticeable voltage drop and having to hide all the extra wires. BLEH! I'll never buy a non modular unit again. If you have enough coin Therapy go for this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817171036. They started a car with this unit. Look it up on you tube.


Hey Rockr, this is a very newbie question(s), but I'm here to learn, right?

1. Could you (or anyone who's knowledge on the subject) explain what "modular" means in a logical sense for a PSU? Based on context, I assume it's an added capability for cable management.

2. When shopping for a PSU, how can someone differentiate a non-modular from a modular power supply? Although, I did notice with the item linked in the above qoute (by Rockr69) the description reads, "...Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Retail". If a PSU didn't say that in the description, are there other ways of being able to tell?


----------



## Enigma8750

*Modular PSU* means that there *are only two permanenty wired bundles* going into the PSU.
The *24 pin and the 4/8 pin CPU Pins*. All the rest you plug in as needed so you don't have a birds nest of wires to deal with.

*Example..*









The only disadvantage to modular is that some science guys say there is a voltage drop of tenths of a volt due to the Plugs not making permanent contact.

*Big Deal.*


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*Modular PSU* means that there *are only two permanenty wired bundles* going into the PSU.
The *24 pin and the 4/8 pin CPU Pins*. All the rest you plug in as needed so you don't have a birds nest of wires to deal with.

*Example..*









Thanks!

Damn, I cannot believe I didn't know about this.










So, if a PSU doesn't say "modular" in description, you usually have to resort to checking images of the item? I am assuming all modular PSU's are listed as such in Spec. details, yes?


----------



## Enigma8750

No worries Mate. We all start somewhere.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Thanks!

Damn, I cannot believe I didn't know about this.









So, if a PSU doesn't say "modular" in description, you usually have to resort to checking images of the item? I am assuming all modular PSU's are listed as such in Spec. details, yes?


Don't assume anything! Do the research. Some PSUs are listed as modular while truly not being modular. For example some have the connectors on little wired extensions that hang outside the PSU casing. To me those are not modular and while maybe being a good unit, they are crap to me as I want my system to look clean as well as performing excellent. I don't want to hide anything. If a wire has to be seen, I want it to blend in as much as possible. I don't want the eye being distracted from my real goodies. Anyway back on topic, while the majority of modular PSUs do have the motherboard power cables hard wired in there are others still that are 100% modular and make those cables removable as well. To answer you original question, yes "modular " should be listed in the item description.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enigma8750*


the only disadvantage to modular is that some science guys say there is a voltage drop of tenths of a volt due to the plugs not making permanent contact.

*big deal.*



exactly


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Well no matter what, that OCZ is a fine choice. Any news on your board?


Well they've tested it and didn't find any probs. So I sent in my RAM and processor as well and they tested that too... still no probs found. So I had to pay some 30 euro's research cost (plus shipping is about 50 euro's lost)

Now I read through my motherboard manual again and found the beep I got. The manual said it mean "power failure" so I sent them my PSU for testing as well just to be sure.

I asked if they tweaked anything and they said they upped the RAM voltage to 1,7V while the specs clearly say it should run fine at 1,5V but I guess I'll need to increase it too when I get my stuff back. I initially didn't want to since I'm not familiar with volt tweaking and stuff.

Should be about a week or so. Anyways thanks for asking







How's your PC? Still workin and kickin? ^^


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KAZZAMA*


Hi, im new in this forum, recently i buy a scout but i hace a doubt about the cpu cooler, this cooler are compatible with this case without taking off the 140mm top fan?

Coolermaster Hyper 212
Coolermaster Hyper N620 
Coolermaster Hyper Z600 
Cooler Tuniq Tower 120

Thanks, sorry my english


i am using a 
Cooler master tx3
it works quite well
my cpu never gets above 30c at full load
20 ambient

22 idle with cpu fan off


----------



## clee413

Well, I know this is a bit off topic for this forum section, but I am about to pull the trigger on purchasing 1 of 3 PS units. Since the scouts tend to be well knowledged and most active, heres my narrowed choices. Any hands on information or experience knowledge will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

XFX 650W

CM Silent Pro 700W

Thermaltake 850W


----------



## DrBrownfinger

just found this thread. good stuff. i cut out the steel mesh at the front and top fans and have approx. 3c drop in 100% cpu load test. amazing...


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


just found this thread. good stuff. i cut out the steel mesh in the front and top fans and have approx. 3c drop in 100% cpu load test. amazing...


Sup man! Glad you found the CMSSC







Will you be joining?


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Well, I know this is a bit off topic for this forum section, but I am about to pull the trigger on purchasing 1 of 3 PS units. Since the scouts tend to be well knowledged and most active, heres my narrowed choices. Any hands on information or experience knowledge will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

XFX 650W

CM Silent Pro 700W

Thermaltake 850W


I'd go with the Cooler Master PSU myself. I've used quite a few of there PSU's and haven't had a bad one yet... (I have 3 of them in various builds right now.)


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Well, I know this is a bit off topic for this forum section, but I am about to pull the trigger on purchasing 1 of 3 PS units. Since the scouts tend to be well knowledged and most active, heres my narrowed choices. Any hands on information or experience knowledge will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

XFX 650W

CM Silent Pro 700W

Thermaltake 850W



Clee, I don't understand. Do you want to know which power to get because you have 3 different watt amounts here. It's kind of hard to tell when they're not all the same.

I wouldn't get the XFX because of it's ratings and while they make excellent graphics cards the're not known for thier PSU's.

The Cooler Master is incredibly similar to the same PSU made by Chieftech, look 'em up I coudn't believe the similarity. Nothing wrong with Chieftech it powers my main rig.

Thermaltake, no, wouldn't get that either for the same reason as XFX, they're more into cooling, not PSU's.

While you're looking for a PSU, realize that the 80+ symbol isn't just one thing. There's 80+ bronze, silver & gold, in order of reliability and delivering 80% of it's power through it's lifetime, not just when you get it.

Me, I want this baby: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817703020

For you I'd recommend this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139010

Corsair has been in the game for a while and you can't go wrong with the Silver unit, plus they are really quiet.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Well, I know this is a bit off topic for this forum section, but I am about to pull the trigger on purchasing 1 of 3 PS units. Since the scouts tend to be well knowledged and most active, heres my narrowed choices. Any hands on information or experience knowledge will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

XFX 650W

CM Silent Pro 700W

Thermaltake 850W

Out of the three you have listed, for my money I'd go with the Cooler Master as well. 50 big amps on a single +12v rail and the black flat modular cables what's not to like?


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Clee, I don't understand. Do you want to know which power to get because you have 3 different watt amounts here. It's kind of hard to tell when they're not all the same.

I wouldn't get the XFX because of it's ratings and while they make excellent graphics cards the're not known for thier PSU's.

The Cooler Master is incredibly similar to the same PSU made by Chieftech, look 'em up I coudn't believe the similarity. Nothing wrong with Chieftech it powers my main rig.

Thermaltake, no, wouldn't get that either for the same reason as XFX, they're more into cooling, not PSU's.

While you're looking for a PSU, realize that the 80+ symbol isn't just one thing. There's 80+ bronze, silver & gold, in order of reliability and delivering 80% of it's power through it's lifetime, not just when you get it.

Me, I want this baby: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817703020

For you I'd recommend this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139010

Corsair has been in the game for a while and you can't go wrong with the Silver unit, plus they are really quiet.

As far as listing 3 units with 3 different watt amounts, is because I don't really need anything above 700w. Currently, I am using a 650w and it's more then enough power. Therefore, I wanted to based my decision more loosely on the watt amount, and more on the overall quality and 'bang for buck'. (Hope that cleared that up).

I was, however, reading a JohnnyGuru review on the XFX and am sad to say that he found a flaw, and does not recommend it for Athlon rigs (which is what I am running) do to ripples in a CL1 test. I'm not really sure at all what that means, but the summary stated, "Buy one without worry, for your modern 12V based rig will never see this ripple bug come out and bite you. But if you need something to run that old 5V based Athlon rig, you should seriously look elsewhere."

Now, I am running Athlon X2 but I don't know if it is 5V. (Still new here). Collectively, between OCN replies and JohnnyGuru review, I will stay away from XFX. Better to be safe then sorry, even though I really wanted to get the XFX.

As far as the "80+" ratings. Based on the original list I posted, the CM's description reads as simple, "80 Plus" no telling of Bronze, Silver, or Gold. Should that concern me?

Thank you for your detailed response, as well as all the others who have commented. They are all helpful.

@BriSleep: Thank you especially for the Corsair recommendation. I will look further into this product.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
As far as listing 3 units with 3 different watt amounts, is because I don't really need anything above 700w. Currently, I am using a 650w and it's more then enough power. Therefore, I wanted to based my decision more loosely on the watt amount, and more on the overall quality and 'bang for buck'. (Hope that cleared that up).

I was, however, reading a JohnnyGuru review on the XFX and am sad to say that he found a flaw, and does not recommend it for Athlon rigs (which is what I am running) do to ripples in a CL1 test. I'm not really sure at all what that means, but the summary stated, "Buy one without worry, for your modern 12V based rig will never see this ripple bug come out and bite you. But if you need something to run that old 5V based Athlon rig, you should seriously look elsewhere."

Now, I am running Athlon X2 but I don't know if it is 5V. (Still new here). Collectively, between OCN replies and JohnnyGuru review, I will stay away from XFX. Better to be safe then sorry, even though I really wanted to get the XFX.

As far as the "80+" ratings. Based on the original list I posted, the CM's description reads as simple, "80 Plus" no telling of Bronze, Silver, or Gold. Should that concern me?

Thank you for your detailed response, as well as all the others who have commented. They are all helpful.

@BriSleep: Thank you especially for the Corsair recommendation. I will look further into this product.

Go with the Cooler Master. For me it's always performance vs the money I'll spend. You already said you don't need anything over 700watts, so of the three listed you're only left with two. The thermaltake has 4 +12v rails of only 18 amps each! It may have 850 watts total but it's the amperage that gives the hardware the "fuel" to do it's job. Look at this way, you can feed a race car 100 gallons of fuel an hour but if the fuel isn't high grade racing fuel it'll run like crap, if at all. Also single rail vs multiple rails? My belief is more parts increase the chance of something going wrong plus with a single rail you don't have to worry about the load balancing act. That's why I have the OCZ PSU that I have now. It offered great performance vs cost. I have no complaints other than I wish the Cooler Master hadn't went off sale just days before I ordered my parts.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, the Cooler Master and the Chieftec have the same specs, they even look the same on the inside, the only difference is the fan size and controller. So I can't find anyone who sells the Chieftec in that size except in Germany. The reason I even looked is you'd pay about $20- less if you could get it under the Chieftec name.

I'd still say get the maximum wattage you need under the Corsair brand. For $10- more this is what I got for Mindy's Scout: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139012
With a 7 year warranty, they must be pretty convinced you'll never need a PSU again. 
I don't know what an AMD draws but you see my specs, with everything O/C'ed running 2 1Tb drives, monitor, router, 8 fans, modem and even telephone, all the power I can draw on this system is 448watts.

BTW, Chieftec doesn't have an H on the end. My bad in my sig line. Also BTW, if I had done this build I would have put this in: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139007 Why do I need all that power? When Nvidia gets off thier behinds and releases the new Fermi cards I'm going to buy 2 of the top of the line.


----------



## imh073p

Ya i would go with the corsair all the way, the warranty is awesome and the cost is just a bit more. Enermax and corsair are all i will use. But hey, ultimately your budget decides lol.


----------



## BriSleep

Oh, for your question about the 80+ ratings. 
Bronze is only guaranteed to provide 80 > 85% of power at 50% of full draw on the components 80% at 100.
Silver is 80 > 88% at 50%, 82% at 100.
Gold is 87 > 90% at 50%, 87% at 100.
Platinum is only a 230V spec and is 90 >94% at 50%.
There is white label or plain Vanilla, whatever you call it, it's the junk that they give you for free when you buy a case. It's rated at 80%, that's it, so a 700W PSU gives you 560W that's it and it probably wont last too long

What's it mean? If you have a 115V PSU rated at 700W and your components are trying to pull a full 700W it's only going to do it for the time it takes to heat the PSU's parts, after that it drops to the levels as listed above. So, you get 700W only the time it takes to start up the drives and other components, a few seconds at most, then.......
So at 350W they will provide 85%, 88% and 90% as listed, the rest comes out as heat. 
So even at full power a 700W PSU is only going to give you 560W Bronze, 574W at Silver and 609W at Gold levels, the rest is wasted in converting power from A.C. to D.C. and comes out the back as heat.
They also decline with age meaning that over the years the maximum clean power you get decreases and it usually has a curve that drops at 80%. So, if somone like Corsair gives you a 7 year warranty they're warranty says you'll get the above levels for 7 years for whatever your PSU is rated at. I haven't seen that warranty on any other PSU.

Companies don't usually come up with these standards of thier own good will. Like most other things this came about as goverments mandated power efficiency models. The 80+ standard was one of these mandates.

How can you hedge your bets and preserve the quality of your power and your components? There are a couple of ways, the first is an Uninteruptible Power Supply, aka a UPS or battery backup. The second is a line conditioner, which transforms the dips and surges in the power going to your plugs into a relatively even amount of voltage. Surge supressors do neither of these jobs. If you get the right one a UPS often also has a line conditioner built in.

Oh what fun!! Want to learn more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_PLUS#What_it_means

http://80plus.org/manu/psu/psu_join.aspx On this chart, check out Chieftec and Cooler Master, they're close, with the total being only 1 different which is why I can't say Cooler Master gets thier guts from Chieftec but if you hold the specs of 2 similar watted PSU's from each company they're really close and they even look a lot alike.
So, while ultimately what you buy may be the Bronze PSU from a company, you'll pay for it in the long run as wasted heat, wear on your components and definitly in the form of your power bill.
Just be carefull that you don't buy a 500W PSU to power an actual 500W worth of equipment.


----------



## Bradey

nice briSleep
rep+


----------



## linkin93

man i gotta find my adapter or buy a new one for my camera, i got pics of my new setup.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


man i gotta find my adapter or buy a new one for my camera, i got pics of my new setup.


Don't have a card reader?


----------



## Rogue1266

Ok, I have this PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341023 ; coming with my mobo & CPU. I was reading what you guys were talking about earlyer. Never owned a OCZ Fatal1ty. It only has one rail for a V-card but the damn thing is: ,[email protected] << NOt bad. Now when I go to up-grade my card, I have the power. I'll never be doing SLI or crossfire so I'm not worried about a second rail. I just wanted some opinion on this unit.







My best friend is already telling me I should have gone with: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139010 ; which is the unit that BriSleep mentioned earlyer.....







?????


----------



## Therapy?

I'd say go for the corsair. I read on the reviews that the OCZ you mention is not modular. If that doesn't bother you, then either should be fine. Both are great brands though alot of people rather go for corsair.


----------



## Enigma8750

I went with the OCZ because of the Red Lighting that it puts out and then I mounted it fan side up for the lighting. The 550BE and the 3870 Toxic I got in there now run at really good temps with my Silent X 140 intake fan.


----------



## McWaffles

hay all here is my baby reactor have to say i love my CM Scout. The things that i like about it is the looks and i can fit all most any thing in it for its size.

P.s sorry for the shotty picks took them with my G1 plone

Here are some picks of my baby

Befor cable management









after cable Management

















A Front shot









here is my other side









and my Desktop


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


I'd say go for the corsair. I read on the reviews that the OCZ you mention is not modular. If that doesn't bother you, then either should be fine. Both are great brands though alot of people rather go for corsair.


Yeah, I hear yeah. Corsair was a choise as well. But that OCZ looks so damn good. Like uncle Enigma here said: 
Quote:



I went with the OCZ because of the Red Lighting that it puts out and then I mounted it fan side up for the lighting


((Sorry for the Edit)) 
Thats my Idea as well is to use it with the light facing upward. Yeah; Therapy, the modular thing doesn't bother me. I have a nice little idea for
that cable run. When I'm done with it I'll be posting pic.







Thanks guys, I was starting to second guess







my pick on my PSU when I started reading all your guys post's on the subject.









Quote:



Originally Posted by McWaffles: hay all here is my baby Diesel have to say i love my CM Scout. The things that i like about it is the looks and i can fit all most any thing in it for its size.
P.s sorry for the shotty picks took them with my G1 plone


Nice bud. lot a stuff but nice. Welcome to CM:Storm Scout....


----------



## clee413

Much appreciation to BriSleep, rfjunkie, & Rockr69.









In conclusion, after reading and allowing the information to digest, I have purchased the Corsair CMPSU-750HX

My thanks to Rockr69 for opinions based within the lines of my listed units I had, at the time, narrowed the choices to. Considering "Budget VS Performance", the Cooler Master was a great pick. After further research and BriSleep's input, I decided to spend the additional $30 and go for the BriSleep recommended PSU.

*Why? Main reasons:*

The additional watts will allow for growth in components if necessary.

Not only growth now, but also the scientific understanding I have gained regarding the "80+" ratings. Seeing as for an additional $30 I am not only gaining more wattage, but also a "Silver" rather then "Bronze", and in turn a higher % at half to full loads.







Much thanks to BriSleep for the detailed explanation!

Thanks to Rockr69 for explanation of possible troubles with more then one rails. I checked to be sure the Corsair 750HX was a Single rail.
















*So thanks to everyone for the input! I feel very confident I made the best possible choice in my purchase & who doesn't love that feeling?* Now just need to wait on shipping then install the part. Can't wait!

***EDIT*** I almost forgot to mention... This is my FIRST MODULAR PSU! lol so, you can imagine the anticipation.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Much appreciation to BriSleep, rfjunkie, & Rockr69.









In conclusion, after reading and allowing the information to digest, I have purchased the Corsair CMPSU-750HX

My thanks to Rockr69 for opinions based within the lines of my listed units I had, at the time, narrowed the choices to. Considering "Budget VS Performance", the Cooler Master was a great pick. After further research and BriSleep's input, I decided to spend the additional $30 and go for the BriSleep recommended PSU.

*Why? Main reasons:*

The additional watts will allow for growth in components if necessary.

Not only growth now, but also the scientific understanding I have gained regarding the "80+" ratings. Seeing as for an additional $30 I am not only gaining more wattage, but also a "Silver" rather then "Bronze", and in turn a higher % at half to full loads.







Much thanks to BriSleep for the detailed explanation!

Thanks to Rockr69 for explanation of possible troubles with more then one rails. I checked to be sure the Corsair 750HX was a Single rail.
 















*So thanks to everyone for the input! I feel very confident I made the best possible choice in my purchase & who doesn't love that feeling?* Now just need to wait on shipping then install the part. Can't wait!

***EDIT*** I almost forgot to mention... This is my FIRST MODULAR PSU! lol so, you can imagine the anticipation.

You made a wise choice and will love the flexibility of having a modular unit. Congrats!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
You made a wise choice and will love the flexibility of having a modular unit. Congrats!

Thanks, you're input was very helpful. There's nothing worse then dumping $150 on something you regret later. Lately, I've been realizing how deep component details have gotten, and I have learned from history that research is the key.

Rep+ for both you, Rockr69 & BriSleep


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McWaffles* 
hay all here is my baby Diesel have to say i love my CM Scout. The things that i like about it is the looks and i can fit all most any thing in it for its size.

P.s sorry for the shotty picks took them with my G1 plone

Here are some picks of my baby

Befor cable management










Is there a motherboard under all that stuff?
Nice rig McWaffles!


----------



## greggtr316

Before I buy the Venomous-X will it fit in here w/o taking the top fan off?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McWaffles*


hay all here is my baby Diesel have to say i love my CM Scout. The things that i like about it is the looks and i can fit all most any thing in it for its size.

P.s sorry for the shotty picks took them with my G1 plone

Here are some picks of my baby

Befor cable management









after cable Management

















A Front shot









here is my other side









and my Desktop










MY GAWD MAN! How did you fit that V10 in there? Looks great and welcome to the club!


----------



## systemviper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


MY GAWD MAN! How did you fit that V10 in there? Looks great and welcome to the club!


Man you have done a great job with the scout, thanks for hte photo's

they rock!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Much appreciation to BriSleep, rfjunkie, & Rockr69.









In conclusion, after reading and allowing the information to digest, I have purchased the Corsair CMPSU-750HX

My thanks to Rockr69 for opinions based within the lines of my listed units I had, at the time, narrowed the choices to. Considering "Budget VS Performance", the Cooler Master was a great pick. After further research and BriSleep's input, I decided to spend the additional $30 and go for the BriSleep recommended PSU.

*Why? Main reasons:*

The additional watts will allow for growth in components if necessary.

Not only growth now, but also the scientific understanding I have gained regarding the "80+" ratings. Seeing as for an additional $30 I am not only gaining more wattage, but also a "Silver" rather then "Bronze", and in turn a higher % at half to full loads.







Much thanks to BriSleep for the detailed explanation!

Thanks to Rockr69 for explanation of possible troubles with more then one rails. I checked to be sure the Corsair 750HX was a Single rail.
















*So thanks to everyone for the input! I feel very confident I made the best possible choice in my purchase & who doesn't love that feeling?* Now just need to wait on shipping then install the part. Can't wait!

***EDIT*** I almost forgot to mention... This is my FIRST MODULAR PSU! lol so, you can imagine the anticipation.


Heck ya, very wise choice. Cheers!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Is there a motherboard under all that stuff?
Nice rig McWaffles!










Yeah, I was starting to wonder about that too! Nice rig, I like Nuclear symbols.









Rogue, no problem with keeping the OCZ, you're not going to pull that much power with what you're going to build.

Clee, you'll love that PSU, if you get the H50 cooler you'll find your rig is very quiet and yes you'll have lots of room to grow with it.

For everyone, one thing I forgot to mention, don't worry about your power bill when buying a PSU, if you buy say a 1200W PSU and you only have 320W worth of equipment in your case, you only draw the power you use, if it's not pulled by the components the PSU doesn't produce it.

No problem on the info I gave, it's one of my ways to have fun! Keep laughing!









Oh, if you guys haven't looked at the reviews on that Corsair PSU on New Egg, you've got to see the top one, the guy is HiLarrious! Got me a bag too but it wasn't velvet. unnhhhh


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


MY GAWD MAN! How did you fit that V10 in there? Looks great and welcome to the club!


 Ty all. It was a little tricky but so worth it. If i can fit a V10 in the scout you can fit and god damn thing in it


----------



## r11

Enigma,

You are using my pictures throughout and not giving credit. Even on your front page.

-10 bad mojo.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brisleep* 
clee, you'll love that psu, if you get the h50 cooler you'll find your rig is very quiet and yes you'll have lots of room to grow with it.

....

Oh, if you guys haven't looked at the reviews on that corsair psu on new egg, you've got to see the top one, the guy is hilarrious! Got me a bag too but it wasn't velvet. Unnhhhh

Is the "H50" cooler a CPU air cooler?

If so, I just picked up the CM Hyper 212+ a couple weeks ago.

Here's the Newegg customer review for the Corsair 750HX

Quote:

*this is a great bag.*
*reviewed by:* sumthin gud on 7/9/2009

*tech level:* high - ownership: 1 day to 1 week

*pros:* this velvet bag is simply amazing. It's so soft. It also comes with a free power supply in it that's pretty good too. But the bag, man, you gotta get one.

*cons:* velvet bag has no cons.

*other thoughts:* velvet bag comes protected in styrofoam, inside a box, inside another box.

80plus.org says the free psu is 90% efficient at 50% loads, and minimum is 88% at 20% load. For a free modular psu, that is amazing.

233 out of 243 people found this review helpful.





























lol I couldn't resist.. ..Clicked "YES" I found this review helpful.. #233


----------



## the.ronin

Does anyone have any info on the LED switch of the Scout?

I have since rigged an LED strip to the switch (see here) but now I'm thinking about having all fans and lighting going to a terminal block with the switch powering the LEDs.


----------



## LivTheStories

This is my EVGA Classified build using the Coolermaster Storm Scout.
I might just be the only person with this setup.....


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Is the "H50" cooler a CPU air cooler?

If so, I just picked up the CM Hyper 212+ a couple weeks ago.

Here's the Newegg customer review for the Corsair 750HX





























lol I couldn't resist.. ..Clicked "YES" I found this review helpful.. #233

No man, the H50 is self contained liquid cooling specifically ethylene glycol. I hope you get the 212 to fit right, it doesn't with most intel boards but it has been done here before.
This is an H50: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...181010&Tpk=h50
I'm guessing you have A/C done there in Vegas, otherwise you and your Scout would fry!
Yep, I too have clicked Yes on that review is helpful.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LivTheStories* 
This is my EVGA Classified build using the Coolermaster Storm Scout.
I might just be the only person with this setup.....

Well, maybe not but probably the only one on this thread. Nice build, you can hide those wires though.


----------



## Enigma8750

I









Okay.. This is Cool on so many levels.

I did not think it was possible to get a CM V-10 in this box. I am in Shock.

The Theme of his paint is simple and oh so SWEET.

I love this Build!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r11*


Enigma,

You are using my pictures throughout and not giving credit. Even on your front page.

-10 bad mojo.


Hey no curses.. I will give you credit dude.. sorry.

Fixed first page. IF you can tell me the others then I will fix them too. Please give me the permalink and I will fix them all. I am sorry for the oversight.


----------



## Enigma8750

Damn... I got Drool on my pants. Now my wifes gonna think I've been playing with the Happy Cobra.


----------



## LivTheStories

haha thts funny. thinking of adding on sum red cathodes top and bottom followed by a cpu cooler. not so sure wat to get but maybe something black


----------



## Enigma8750

New members.. If You are not on the member list please let me know. I have had to reinstall my OS twice the last 2 weeks and I am soo BEHIND.. Sorry guys. Poison Pen Pal I think.


----------



## LivTheStories

How do I get on the member list?


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LivTheStories*


How do I get on the member list?


Page 1
Page 2
Page 3
Page 4

I see you on page 4. Linked all 4 in case you wanted to see.


----------



## LivTheStories

too down. Il make sure to post more when I add on.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r11* 
Enigma,

You are using my pictures throughout and not giving credit. Even on your front page.

-10 bad mojo.

Hey E, you can use whatever I post any way you like, except the lian-li mod. I'm sure I haven't seen anybody else do that one yet, so I'd like a tip of the hat for that one and of course except if you plan to blackmail me or extort money or try to get any kind of shysty upper hand on me using my posted photos of my Scout. O God the horror of it all!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


New members.. If You are not on the member list please let me know. I have had to reinstall my OS twice the last 2 weeks and I am soo BEHIND.. Sorry guys. Poison Pen Pal I think.


Don't seem to see my name in those lists


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I









Okay.. This is Cool on so many levels.

I did not think it was possible to get a CM V-10 in this box. I am in Shock.

The Theme of his paint is simple and oh so SWEET.

I love this Build!!!
























 Thanks man i thought that seeing that i got all that into the scout i thought humm what do we have that that can come in a small package but pack a lot of power... A nuke















Edit: P.s o got 5 red Cold Cathode otw to me ill post when i install them lol going to like a 
reactor going supercritical.


----------



## clee413

Sup Scouts! Happy Friday









So.. Quick update: I received my Corsair 750HX from UPS today. I love that Newegg's California location's items arrive to me in 48 hours even with free ground shipping. Perfect timing to (I have my packages sent to my work) so now I'll have a project for the weekend. I'll be sure to post pictures.

Quick question. *Case fan brands;* any specific brand you guys recommend? For no other reason then the fact that I'm using CM for my CPU air cooling, I'm just assuming I might as well stick with 1 brand to get even amounts of strength. Wrong?


----------



## Therapy?

It's not necessarily the brand that is good. You need to look at the specs. For instance the Cooler Master Neon case fans suck balls if you want cooling performance. They are silent but that's because they're barely spinning, lol!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999064

On the other hand, the Cooler Master Long Life Led fan has a great airflow and is still silent.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103062

I'm not sure about other brands though. Although I hear scythe fans are also really good. And it seems like 90% of the people here are using Xigmatec fans so I bet those are good as well


----------



## Lee79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Sup Scouts! Happy Friday









So.. Quick update: I received my Corsair 750HX from UPS today. I love that Newegg's California location's items arrive to me in 48 hours even with free ground shipping. Perfect timing to (I have my packages sent to my work) so now I'll have a project for the weekend. I'll be sure to post pictures.

Quick question. *Case fan brands;* any specific brand you guys recommend? For no other reason then the fact that I'm using CM for my CPU air cooling, I'm just assuming I might as well stick with 1 brand to get even amounts of strength. Wrong?


Cant go wrong with Coolermaster R4's

I can not find anywhere in the UK that sell these fans. I want 5 for my case.


----------



## SneakyFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


Cant go wrong with Coolermaster R4's

I can not find anywhere in the UK that sell these fans. I want 5 for my case.










How about some Xigmatek fans?
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...mm::13992.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...mm::12671.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...mm::10687.html


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SneakyFox* 
How about some Xigmatek fans?
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...mm::13992.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...mm::12671.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...mm::10687.html

Those fans are nice, I have 3 of them and 2 of my friends have a total of 6 and we all like em


----------



## antipesto93

wow this thread is AMAZING
here is mine
















yeah i need to do some wire management


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


wow this thread is AMAZING 
here is mine
















yeah i need to do some wire management










 Nice Rige bud. Welcome to the club.....


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


Cant go wrong with Coolermaster R4's

I can not find anywhere in the UK that sell these fans. I want 5 for my case.










Hey bud. Here's NewEgg's link to them. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...R4-L2R-20CR-GP If you can't get them over there. Contact me. We'll see if we can work something out. I my-self have been ordering stuff from the Egg. COOL....


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Hey bud. Here's NewEgg's link to them. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...R4-L2R-20CR-GP If you can't get them over there. Contact me. We'll see if we can work something out. I my-self have been ordering stuff from the Egg. COOL....










i am in the uk, and they are not for sale anywhere
i tried getting someone to ship them from the us but it just works out far to expensive
i eventuall found them for 13 pounds here
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_t...All-Categories
but that company in the netherlands dont have the red onces in stock...yet.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Cooler Master R4 Black fan that can be bought in the EU








Another one


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Cooler Master R4 Black fan that can be bought in the EU








Another one

first link is not the r4's we are talking about
second link...is not in English...not helping...


----------



## Bradey

i just had a bios checksum error om my main rig


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lee79* 
Cant go wrong with Coolermaster R4's

I can not find anywhere in the UK that sell these fans. I want 5 for my case.









I agree, fabulous fans.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


Cant go wrong with Coolermaster R4's

I can not find anywhere in the UK that sell these fans. I want 5 for my case.


















Good stuff. I actually own 2 R4's for my CPU air cooler. Guess ill just stick with what I've been using


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


Cant go wrong with Coolermaster R4's

I can not find anywhere in the UK that sell these fans. I want 5 for my case.










Try ebay?







I bought mine there. This guy ships worldwide and I don't think the cost is very high.

Not sure if this link works:
http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

If you search around a bit you'll notice he sells blue and green ones as well







just search for "Cooler Master 120mm Long Life" on ebay.

Those were the fans I talked about earlier BTW when I mentioned the Long Life Led Fans from cooler master









****EDIT whoops looks like that's the exact same link you had earlier







sorry didn't notice


----------



## linkin93

Anyone know where i can get 2x coolermaster 120mm red LED's for my scout, under $20 AUD each? ebay is expensive, and i need more air flowing in than out.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Finally ordered my Scout today along with 4 red led R4s. Consider it marked off my pending list







Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LivTheStories* 
How do I get on the member list?

I think I have you on it already.


----------



## Enigma8750

Welcome our newest Members
Members and Rank Continued.

Penryn: Massive Game Machine 3D VANTAGE SCORE OF {30869}









Kurei:Robotics and AI engineer









CaveLake08: Professional Gamer and first time Builder

novaking: Private First Class.

Izliecies: Latvian Royal Emissary

MaxBlast_NL : Quality Control Specialist

Lazloisdavrock : Capt. Morgan

zac.roject Eleanor II- i7 920

DrBrownfinger : AMD 965 / MSI 790FX GD70

linkin93: P6300/ 5770XFX 1Gb.

McWaffles:Crosshair III 955/XFX5770 Xfire x2

clee413:Exodus

greggtr316:Blessing in Disguise

systemviper:BloodRAGE Dreams

the.ronin:i7/XFX 5850 BE

LivTheStories:Codename 2k

NicksTricks007: Drago Rosso


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i just had a bios checksum error om my main rig

Hic! 'Scuse me, Gigabite, hic....








No, really run memtest 86+ from a bootable CD at maximum ram for your rig, then report back troop.
We actually have another member that has a Gigabyte, hic, board and he's had a bit of trouble O/C'ing it. He's got an i-7D0, like me but it won't overclock like it should.


----------



## Rockr69

apparently Cooler Master has some new ones out, here: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2965


----------



## Danny Boy

Just ordered a Scout from the refurbished section of cooler masters website....im soooooooo STOKED!!! will post 1,000's of pics when i finally get it next week!!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


apparently Cooler Master has some new ones out, here: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2965


Yup but check out the prices! Too much! Pretty much twice the price and only +/-10% airflow difference. They do look cool as heck though.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks I will put you on our Roster. Page one has a lot of info on it for you. And lots of pictures.


----------



## Rockr69

Removable fan blades. REMOVE-A-BLE! Triangle tips, sword like blades, honeycomb ventilation AND a three piece metal rim that provides robust structure (did they actually use the word, robust...







). Where did ya see the price?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Removable fan blades. REMOVE-A-BLE! Triangle tips, sword like blades, honeycomb ventilation AND a three piece metal rim that provides robust structure (did they actually use the word, robust...







). Where did ya see the price?


Oh i saw the prices on newegg, directron, performancepcs and a few other places. Well i personally dont need any of those features but i can see where they would come in handy if you are going to be modding the fan. But then i would just buy xigmatech fans which are roughly the same price as r4's.







i'm cheap lol.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Oh i saw the prices on newegg, directron, performancepcs and a few other places. Well i personally dont need any of those features but i can see where they would come in handy if you are going to be modding the fan. But then i would just buy xigmatech fans which are roughly the same price as r4's.







i'm cheap lol.


I was just being a smartass


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2965


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Hey guys, I cant figure out what is going on with my temps Ive tried everything! In my sig rig I am at 40C while surfing the web. I thought I had a bad seat so I reseated today using Arctic Silver 5 and I still have the same temps. My wifes PC sitting about 4 feet away is sitting at about 34C. When playing games mine hits about 55 hers hits about 39. I have no idea what I can do to fix this. Im thinking that the V8 isnt that great of a cooler! My wifes PC has the Zalman fan with the huge copper "rainbow" fins.

I get really frustrated with this thing. I dont know if its the case or the cooler or whatever.

Any ideas?

BTW I know ive asked this same thing before but, I also never tried AS5 before now.

Thanks!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2965


Ha ha ha!! I've seen that page before but I've always been drooling over the fan too much to read the specs. Can you believe they actually have question marks after thier stated rpm and cfm?? What, they don't know what thier own "Robust" product can do? I think they came up with the bearing idea so they could put BBB in the description!








Really though, I love thier fans and this one is incredible in concept, if it actually performs this way we have yet to see. I am seriously considering taking out the 4- 120's on my Haf and putting a 230 back on.

BTW, General E, I just wanted to protest, I have no problem with Penryns promotion but when I challenged that he got that high of a score he did admit that Physx gives an unfair advantage. There are 2 cards faster than a 5870, one is a 5890, the other is a Fermi edition and they haven't been released yet.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


Hey guys, I cant figure out what is going on with my temps Ive tried everything! In my sig rig I am at 40C while surfing the web. I thought I had a bad seat so I reseated today using Arctic Silver 5 and I still have the same temps. My wifes PC sitting about 4 feet away is sitting at about 34C. When playing games mine hits about 55 hers hits about 39. I have no idea what I can do to fix this. Im thinking that the V8 isnt that great of a cooler! My wifes PC has the Zalman fan with the huge copper "rainbow" fins.

I get really frustrated with this thing. I dont know if its the case or the cooler or whatever.

Any ideas?

BTW I know ive asked this same thing before but, I also never tried AS5 before now.

Thanks!


I was just going to say..... haven't you posted this before?? Do you have the fan on the V8 hooked onto the mobo or a molex? If it's on the mobo go into the bios and disable the PWM controls and make it so the fans are at 100% at all times. Another idea, how much AS5 did you use and did you spread it out or just put "the bead" down on it? Have you ever used MX-3? How about your top "blow hole" fan, is it running 100% too? Before I set the fans on Mindys to 100% the top fan ran slow and she was running 33c on idle, now it's 26c. One of these folks knows how to apply 17V to the fan, it'll run really fast that way.

Oh, what case does she have? Ooooh, just got another flash, are you running anything in the backround? When I'm surfing I have folding going on and that makes the proc run at 40c. Also, you do know it's hotter when O/C'ed right? Still should'nt be that hot.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*


Hey guys, I cant figure out what is going on with my temps Ive tried everything! In my sig rig I am at 40C while surfing the web. I thought I had a bad seat so I reseated today using Arctic Silver 5 and I still have the same temps. My wifes PC sitting about 4 feet away is sitting at about 34C. When playing games mine hits about 55 hers hits about 39. I have no idea what I can do to fix this. Im thinking that the V8 isnt that great of a cooler! My wifes PC has the Zalman fan with the huge copper "rainbow" fins.

I get really frustrated with this thing. I dont know if its the case or the cooler or whatever.

Any ideas?

BTW I know ive asked this same thing before but, I also never tried AS5 before now.

Thanks!


Is that core temp? The TJ max for the i7 is 100c, i have the v-8 and believe me it doesnt suck, its just not as good as some of the other ones out nowadays like the venomous-x and the megashadow. 40c is about normal for an idle temp on the cores. I get about 35c on the core with speedstep on downclocked to 2.2 ghz so dont worry. The i7 is a whole different deal as far as temps. Most people have load temps of 80c oc to 3.6-4ghz. Anything other than an i7 and ya i would freak.


----------



## PathogenX

Come on guys... Tell me what you think


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Come on guys... Tell me what you think


 Hey Path, edited out your pic but you know I always do. It looks much better, really. Wish I would have known about that LED E on the board before I got mine. No, I have an X58, he he. Really though I would have got the Classified if I had done my research first. Now you just need a big Honkin' cooler or an H50 and overclock that thing and you'll be set!


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey Path, edited out your pic but you know I always do. It looks much better, really. Wish I would have known about that LED E on the board before I got mine. No, I have an X58, he he. Really though I would have got the Classified if I had done my research first. Now you just need a big Honkin' cooler or an H50 and overclock that thing and you'll be set!

Yah I had no funds left over.
Debating over VenX or H50
and I also need a better gpu


----------



## cmscout

So I've got a brand new CM Scout (Why else would my screen name be such?). I love the case to no end, and by no means do I wanna have to change it. But...

I'm trying to max out every component to the top of the line on the market as of now. I've got AMD 965, got a kick ass Mobo...but what I want is the 
ATI Radeon HD 5970. Can anyone please tell me if this card will fit the CM Scout without mods?

I think this card is over 12"...

A rough measurement looks like it might, but I'm hoping someone has actually tried and can tell me for sure.

Thanks.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Yah I had no funds left over. 
Debating over VenX or H50 
and I also need a better gpu


Either one would be fine, but i would go with the H-50 simply because of the space limitations in this case. I would wait until summer for the gpu upgrade because nvidia's new cards are coming out and hopefully they are competitively priced. That should cause a drop in ati's pricing as well if you go that route. Release date for the new fermi cards is march 26th supposedly.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


Cant go wrong with Coolermaster R4's

I can not find anywhere in the UK that sell these fans. I want 5 for my case.










You think I could use 1 of these as part of a push pull on the corsiar h50-1 ?
(http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=3628, got 2 of them being used as system fans, 1 runs at 2040rpm, other 1960rmp )


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


You think I could use 1 of these as part of a push pull on the corsiar h50-1 ?
(http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=3628, got 2 of them being used as system fans, 1 runs at 2040rpm, other 1960rmp )


Yup it should do just fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmscout*


So I've got a brand new CM Scout (Why else would my screen name be such?). I love the case to no end, and by no means do I wanna have to change it. But...

I'm trying to max out every component to the top of the line on the market as of now. I've got AMD 965, got a kick ass Mobo...but what I want is the 
ATI Radeon HD 5970. Can anyone please tell me if this card will fit the CM Scout without mods?

I think this card is over 12"...

A rough measurement looks like it might, but I'm hoping someone has actually tried and can tell me for sure.

Thanks.


Not without modding, check out the first page of the thread.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I just found this







-> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post8241834

Quote:

*Orthos stress test is used for loading CPU to 100%

Stock Corsair H50 Fan Test Results* 80-82F Ambient
Stock Fan>Radiator ~69-70c
CM R4>Radiator ~68-69c
CM R4>Radiator>CM R4 ~65-66c


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Yah I had no funds left over.
Debating over VenX or H50
and I also need a better gpu

id go megahalems, its god better performance (or same) as the h50. but its an awsome coller i have my i7 @ 4.2 HT on 70c load


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmscout*


So I've got a brand new CM Scout (Why else would my screen name be such?). I love the case to no end, and by no means do I wanna have to change it. But...

I'm trying to max out every component to the top of the line on the market as of now. I've got AMD 965, got a kick ass Mobo...but what I want is the 
ATI Radeon HD 5970. Can anyone please tell me if this card will fit the CM Scout without mods?

I think this card is over 12"...

A rough measurement looks like it might, but I'm hoping someone has actually tried and can tell me for sure.

Thanks.


unless you run a MSI 790fx-gd70, no


----------



## linkin93

i moved recently, lost my camera adapter but here are some iphone pics:


----------



## ydna666

Hey guys, first post in this thread as a proud CM scout owner!

I'm looking to install a red R4 120mm intake fan in the top 3 empty drive bays. I could wire-tie it in but I'm looking for something a bit more finished. I can only find the "Scythe Kama Bay". Are there are any better options out there that you know of?

Thanks


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ydna666*


Hey guys, first post in this thread as a proud CM scout owner!

I'm looking to install a red R4 120mm intake fan in the top 3 empty drive bays. I could wire-tie it in but I'm looking for something a bit more finished. I can only find the "Scythe Kama Bay". Are there are any better options out there that you know of?

Thanks


i have an r4 theere, i just ...put it there...so it rests on the bottom of of the 5.25 drive bays
you can secure it either with double sided tape
or if your CD drive is on the second slot from the top, the fan should squeeze in there nicely


----------



## Bradey

i have run mem test no errors,


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I was just going to say..... haven't you posted this before?? Do you have the fan on the V8 hooked onto the mobo or a molex? If it's on the mobo go into the bios and disable the PWM controls and make it so the fans are at 100% at all times. Another idea, how much AS5 did you use and did you spread it out or just put "the bead" down on it? Have you ever used MX-3? How about your top "blow hole" fan, is it running 100% too? Before I set the fans on Mindys to 100% the top fan ran slow and she was running 33c on idle, now it's 26c. One of these folks knows how to apply 17V to the fan, it'll run really fast that way.

Oh, what case does she have? Ooooh, just got another flash, are you running anything in the backround? When I'm surfing I have folding going on and that makes the proc run at 40c. Also, you do know it's hotter when O/C'ed right? Still should'nt be that hot.


My V8 is hooked up to the MoBo, but I havent tried disabling the BIOS PWM controls yet, I will definitely try that. As far as the AS5, I put 2 small lines. One across the top and one across the bottom and let the heatsink spread it. The fan on the top is running, Im assuming, at 100% its hooked up to a molex connector.

Question: on the V8, are you supposed to be able to tighten the thing down as tight as you want? On mine, if I tighten it too much it kinda loosen back a notch (if that makes any sense). Im assuming that is a safety thing to ensure that people dont over tighten the bracket and risk breaking the MoBo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Is that core temp? The TJ max for the i7 is 100c, i have the v-8 and believe me it doesnt suck, its just not as good as some of the other ones out nowadays like the venomous-x and the megashadow. 40c is about normal for an idle temp on the cores. I get about 35c on the core with speedstep on downclocked to 2.2 ghz so dont worry. The i7 is a whole different deal as far as temps. Most people have load temps of 80c oc to 3.6-4ghz. Anything other than an i7 and ya i would freak.









Yeah those temps are from core temp. My thing is that my speeds are stock. I have never over clocked this thing yet because I want to ensure I get my temps as low as possible before I do. I could understand these temps if I overclocked but that just isnt the case.









I know that these questions get tiresome, and I'm sorry if I annoy anyone by asking these questions again. Its just that I know there is something wrong and I just cant figure it out. BTW if anyone recalls any of my numerous other posts about this. My temps at one time were about 29C idle/ web surfing before I took the case apart to hide my cables better and add some fans. They only shot up after I reassembled everything. THATS why Im so obsessed about it, lol.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Lee79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
Hey guys, first post in this thread as a proud CM scout owner!

I'm looking to install a red R4 120mm intake fan in the top 3 empty drive bays. I could wire-tie it in but I'm looking for something a bit more finished. I can only find the "Scythe Kama Bay". Are there are any better options out there that you know of?

Thanks


Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
i have an r4 theere, i just ...put it there...so it rests on the bottom of of the 5.25 drive bays
you can secure it either with double sided tape
or if your CD drive is on the second slot from the top, the fan should squeeze in there nicely

you can just screw it into the drive cover plates







I have since took the middle one out for better airflow.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
id go megahalems, its god better performance (or same) as the h50. but its an awsome coller i have my i7 @ 4.2 HT on 70c load

Where is the logic in that?
The H50 gets the same temps as the mega and the mega is HUGE
The VenX is smaller and gets better temps than all of them.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Where is the logic in that? 
The H50 gets the same temps as the mega and the mega is HUGE 
The VenX is smaller and gets better temps than all of them.


I would like to try the VenX cooler but until they come up with a better way to mount them like the mega did on AMD I'll just wait. I some times feel its a curse having AMD over intel, but the price is right!


----------



## K10

There was a magnitude 8.8 quake in Chile and the tsunami is said to hit Hawaii in 2 and a half hours....pretty crazy. I'll be fine but I never really thought I'd live to experience one. I'm sure it's just overhyped and will be nothing...but I guess I'll see later.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


There was a magnitude 8.8 quake in Chile and the tsunami is said to hit Hawaii in 2 and a half hours....pretty crazy. I'll be fine but I never really thought I'd live to experience one. I'm sure it's just overhyped and will be nothing...but I guess I'll see later.






































are you







doing there. I'd







the heck out of there if thats were you live. :swearing: NUTS........


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*





































are you







doing there. I'd







the heck out of there if thats were you live. :swearing: NUTS........


It won't be too bad. I'm not worried to say the least.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus* 
My V8 is hooked up to the MoBo, but I havent tried disabling the BIOS PWM controls yet, I will definitely try that. As far as the AS5, I put 2 small lines. One across the top and one across the bottom and let the heatsink spread it. The fan on the top is running, Im assuming, at 100% its hooked up to a molex connector.

Question: on the V8, are you supposed to be able to tighten the thing down as tight as you want? On mine, if I tighten it too much it kinda loosen back a notch (if that makes any sense). Im assuming that is a safety thing to ensure that people dont over tighten the bracket and risk breaking the MoBo.

Yes its a safety feature, but you can use washers to space it out a bit so it tightens a bit more. The cpu breaks first lol so keep that in mind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus* 
Yeah those temps are from core temp. My thing is that my speeds are stock. I have never over clocked this thing yet because I want to ensure I get my temps as low as possible before I do. I could understand these temps if I overclocked but that just isnt the case.









I know that these questions get tiresome, and I'm sorry if I annoy anyone by asking these questions again. Its just that I know there is something wrong and I just cant figure it out. BTW if anyone recalls any of my numerous other posts about this. My temps at one time were about 29C idle/ web surfing before I took the case apart to hide my cables better and add some fans. They only shot up after I reassembled everything. THATS why Im so obsessed about it, lol.

Thanks again guys!

Have you tried reseating the heatsink? Also the AS5 instructions say to appy the TIM in a line down the center corresponding to the cores.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
There was a magnitude 8.8 quake in Chile and the tsunami is said to hit Hawaii in 2 and a half hours....pretty crazy. I'll be fine but I never really thought I'd live to experience one. I'm sure it's just overhyped and will be nothing...but I guess I'll see later.

Dang i havnt heard about that yet, i hope it isnt too bad over there in hawaii.


----------



## infected rat

Hello all, what a wonderful thread this has been for me as a new owner. I have very recently built this latest scout based rig and I must say this is the best case ever.









My cables are mostly very tidy but as you can see the secondary motherboard power lead is still exposed and thanks to this thread I will soon get the needed extension piece and route it around the back for extreme tidyness.

Many thanks to all the contributers in this thread.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
unless you run a MSI 790fx-gd70, no

Exactly what I was thinking when I saw the post. You wont get it to fit unless you either cut the drive cage, cut out the drive cage or get that mobo that Rockr69 has, then it'll slide right into the bottom of the optical drives slot.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus* 
My V8 is hooked up to the MoBo, but I havent tried disabling the BIOS PWM controls yet, I will definitely try that. As far as the AS5, I put 2 small lines. One across the top and one across the bottom and let the heatsink spread it. The fan on the top is running, Im assuming, at 100% its hooked up to a molex connector.

Question: on the V8, are you supposed to be able to tighten the thing down as tight as you want? On mine, if I tighten it too much it kinda loosen back a notch (if that makes any sense). Im assuming that is a safety thing to ensure that people dont over tighten the bracket and risk breaking the MoBo.

Yeah those temps are from core temp. My thing is that my speeds are stock. I have never over clocked this thing yet because I want to ensure I get my temps as low as possible before I do. I could understand these temps if I overclocked but that just isnt the case.









I know that these questions get tiresome, and I'm sorry if I annoy anyone by asking these questions again. Its just that I know there is something wrong and I just cant figure it out. BTW if anyone recalls any of my numerous other posts about this. My temps at one time were about 29C idle/ web surfing before I took the case apart to hide my cables better and add some fans. They only shot up after I reassembled everything. THATS why Im so obsessed about it, lol.

Thanks again guys!

Don't worry about the questions, if something's wrong we'll try to work it out. On an i-7 the plate over the cores also works as a heat spreader. Ignore what AS says, put a rice size bead in the middle, use the flat part of the tube or a stiff piece of plastic and spread the TIM over the plate as even as possible. Man, if you can't work this out I have a thing of MX-3 that you can have. It's much more forgiving and it takes a few days or a week then it sets up hard and your temps go from like 40c to 28c over time. That's why I asked if you've tried it. PM me if you want it. If you're worried about annoying anyone PM me.

You still didn't say what your wifes setup is, it's hard to compare unless I know what you both have.

Frag, look at this: http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...i7-cooler.html
Kind of backed up my first thought when you posted originally that some chips are just hotter than others. I'm not saying we can't get it down but this is an example.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
i have an r4 theere, i just ...put it there...so it rests on the bottom of of the 5.25 drive bays
you can secure it either with double sided tape
or if your CD drive is on the second slot from the top, the fan should squeeze in there nicely

Ok, a few months, maybe weeks, maybe just a month, can you tell I'm bad at remembering time? Well, Kev_b gave me a link to a shroud that fits in the 5.25 bay, it may have been the Scythe, I messed up my links by trying to organize them so I can't find it but search for his posts and you'll find it.
Oh, Kev, you on today? Maybe you have the link??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
It won't be too bad. I'm not worried to say the least.

Maybe so but what was that Tsunami in like the 50's where everyone ignored the warning and one town, was it Hilo, got wiped out? Get to high ground dude and take your Scout with you.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Where is the logic in that?
The H50 gets the same temps as the mega and the mega is HUGE
The VenX is smaller and gets better temps than all of them.

I just want to say.. Ahem. Hey Path, no fair! What Volts are you showing for your proc and Vreg? I mean, I can get to 4.2 no problem but it does get fairly hot. Maybe it's the P55 board, less electricity to do the same job.

An aside, Earthquakes, Tsunamis and now we're having a thunderstorm in Feb!! Not to mention Jolly's 50c+ temps in Austrailia, man this planet is having troubles!


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Maybe so but what was that Tsunami in like the 50's where everyone ignored the warning and one town, was it Hilo, got wiped out? Get to high ground dude and take your Scout with you.









The tsunami in Hilo was from a 1960 quake in Chile(same place) but that had a magnitude of 9.5 instead of 8.8. The water's receding a bit every now and then but it's not too exciting. I don't live in Hilo. I live like 10 miles away at ~500ft elevation. I don't have to worry....I still wonna see it though. I was watching the news for about an hour and it was very boring and repetitive.

Side note: I don't own a Scout anymore


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
The tsunami in Hilo was from a 1960 quake in Chile(same place) but that had a magnitude of 9.5 instead of 8.8. The water's receding a bit every now and then but it's not too exciting. I don't live in Hilo. I live like 10 miles away at ~500ft elevation. I don't have to worry....I still wonna see it though. I was watching the news for about an hour and it was very boring and repetitive.

Side note: I don't own a Scout anymore









Ah ha! I was close see! Ten years isn't that much, besides isn't 1960 the end of the 50's?







Yah, 500ft is pretty far for water to climb, glad your safe.

Side note: We don't care, we're still one of the _*most active*_ boards on OCN and want to keep it that way. Keep posting.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ah ha! I was close see! Ten years isn't that much, besides isn't 1960 the end of the 50's?







Yah, 500ft is pretty far for water to climb, glad your safe.

Side note: We don't care, we're still one of the _*most active*_ boards on OCN and want to keep it that way. Keep posting.

I'll give you tsunami updates....though I don't think it'll be amusing.

Yeah. I asked Enigma once I traded it for an Antec 900 if I was still welcome and since I still know my old Scout like the back of my hand he told me I could stay. I only traded my Scout for an Antec 900 because I really wanted to cut something up.....The Storm Scout is near perfect so it's a bit hard to do that.


----------



## clee413

Hello CMSSC

As some of you may have read from posts earlier this week, I purchased a new PS Unit: CORSAIR CMPSU-750HX 750W

My first modular PSU and I have taken a before & after image to share.

Also, if you are interested in the un-boxing of the PSU, I have posted the images in order in the Power Supply discussion section of OCN forum (Link).

Thanks again for your help (To those who helped me pick the right PSU).

*A quick shot of the completed un-boxing:*










*Before - Say goodbye to the bird's nest:*










*During - The Squid is out:*










*After - Yay! No more bird's nest:*










A vast improvement! I'm planning to pick up a new DVD-RW drive soon, mainly because the current one I have as a white face (replacing with a black). I'll be sure to get one with SATA data drive, so soon that big ugly IDE cable will be gone as well. Also, I plan to get a CPU 8-pin power port extender so I can move that cable behind the motherboard and hide that as well.


----------



## K10

Okay. For those wondering. The tsunami warning was canceled. I knew it was gonna be weak but I didn't think it'd be as boring as it was. My girlfriend was getting all stressed out because I wasn't worried and she implied that I don't care about others. I, sadly, was hoping for some action so she'd feel better since I'd be wrong and all...but she's not really mad or anything anymore. I called her up and watched the news with her for about an hour(we're a bit apart now since she needed to go somewhere today).

So yeah...no tsunami. The water did recede and rush outward and stuff but then it just kept coming back in. There were times where it receded up to 100 feet(not on this island though).

Also,

@clee413 - Lookin good. I'd recommend running your 4/8pin mobo power cable through one of those cable management holes then running it through the CPU HSF retention bracket hole. It's a bit of a hassle but it looks nicer that way.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Hello CMSSC

As some of you may have read from posts earlier this week, I purchased a new PS Unit: CORSAIR CMPSU-750HX 750W

My first modular PSU and I have taken a before & after image to share.

Also, if you are interested in the un-boxing of the PSU, I have posted the images in order in the Power Supply discussion section of OCN forum (Link).

Thanks again for your help (To those who helped me pick the right PSU).

*A quick shot of the completed un-boxing:*










*Before - Say goodbye to the bird's nest:*










*During - The Squid is out:*










*After - Yay! No more bird's nest:*










A vast improvement! I'm planning to pick up a new DVD-RW drive soon, mainly because the current one I have as a white face (replacing with a black). I'll be sure to get one with SATA data drive, so soon that big ugly IDE cable will be gone as well. Also, I plan to get a CPU 8-pin power port extender so I can move that cable behind the motherboard and hide that as well.









You went from cheap to Sheik. That is a very Nice PSU. One of the best replacement warranty that I have ever come across.


----------



## Enigma8750

K-10 .... I am very glad to see you online.. I wonder if any of our Californian troops have been effected.

And BTW K. You may not have a Storm Scout anymore but your still every bit of a Scout in my Book. Semper fi. do or Die.


----------



## AyeYo

Hey guys, I have a weird issue with my Scout. Are they designed to take some special kind of plug in the front audio jack? In order to get stereo sound in my headphones (some earbuds I use with my MP3 player), I have to barely insert the plug so it's almost falling out. If I push it all the way in, I only get sound on the left side. What's the deal?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Hello CMSSC

As some of you may have read from posts earlier this week, I purchased a new PS Unit: CORSAIR CMPSU-750HX 750W

My first modular PSU and I have taken a before & after image to share.

Also, if you are interested in the un-boxing of the PSU, I have posted the images in order in the Power Supply discussion section of OCN forum (Link).

Thanks again for your help (To those who helped me pick the right PSU).

*A quick shot of the completed un-boxing:*










*Before - Say goodbye to the bird's nest:*










*During - The Squid is out:*










*After - Yay! No more bird's nest:*










A vast improvement! I'm planning to pick up a new DVD-RW drive soon, mainly because the current one I have as a white face (replacing with a black). I'll be sure to get one with SATA data drive, so soon that big ugly IDE cable will be gone as well. Also, I plan to get a CPU 8-pin power port extender so I can move that cable behind the motherboard and hide that as well.










That sure is a butt stupid place to put the ATX power port on that motherboard! What the hell was ASRock thinking? You might want o consider a couple of extenders for the ATX power as well and run it behind the board. On the whole you're right, vast improvement! Good work Scout.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That sure is a butt stupid place to put the ATX power port on that motherboard! What the hell was ASRock thinking? You might want o consider a couple of extenders for the ATX power as well and run it behind the board. On the whole you're right, vast improvement! Good work Scout.


Thanks!

Don't I know it. I really really hate that spot for the 24-pin connector. I have to remove my fan off of my CPU air cooler each time I need to remove/plug in the power port.

I wasn't 100% sure there was an extender for that port, but I will be looking into it. I, too, was surprised with the placement of the power port since it was manufactured by ASRock.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Hey guys, I have a weird issue with my Scout. Are they designed to take some special kind of plug in the front audio jack? In order to get stereo sound in my headphones (some earbuds I use with my MP3 player), I have to barely insert the plug so it's almost falling out. If I push it all the way in, I only get sound on the left side. What's the deal?


It is possible that you are using the wrong plug in to your Motherboard.

You should be using the HD Audio plug in the HD Audio port on your sound card or motherboard.










Hook up the HD Audio to your Audio plug on the far left bottom connector. Then go into the *Bios* and choose HD Audio as the output and that should fix your problem.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


It is possible that you are using the wrong plug in to your Motherboard.

You should be using the HD Audio plug in the HD Audio port on your sound card or motherboard.











I think E is on the right track. I used the HD plug and I have stereo sound in my headphones.


----------



## the.ronin

Hello fellow Scout'ers ... thought I'd share some sleeving I had done. I also replaced the LED strip in the roof with a Logysis CCFL that doesn't actually have an external converter - I guess it's inside the casing. Kinda dope ...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Hello fellow Scout'ers ... thought I'd share some sleeving I had done. I also replaced the LED strip in the roof with a Logysis CCFL that doesn't actually have an external converter - I guess it's inside the casing. Kinda dope ...

So far so good. Those cables remind me of the "muscles" on the NS-5s from iRobot.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That sure is a butt stupid place to put the ATX power port on that motherboard! What the hell was ASRock thinking? You might want o consider a couple of extenders for the ATX power as well and run it behind the board. On the whole you're right, vast improvement! Good work Scout.

*I was looking at that too. The thing that gets me is it looks like they moved it from the regular area to that messed area as an afterthought. Probably so Dell could wire it to there cheap PSUs or something like that.









Check out the MOBO Right next to the IDE plug. There it is and removed and moved to another bass acwards locale.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Hello fellow Scout'ers ... thought I'd share some sleeving I had done. I also replaced the LED strip in the roof with a Logysis CCFL that doesn't actually have an external converter - I guess it's inside the casing. Kinda dope ...





































Hey that looks great but I saw a girl the other day that had that same weeve going down.. PROPER. Hey really when I look at it I think of the Alien Movie with Segorney Weaver. No pun intended .... You should call the the HO57 (HOST)









VERY NICE WORK


----------



## the.ronin

LOL @ weave haha!!


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
So far so good. Those cables remind me of the "muscles" on the NS-5s from iRobot.

Oh damn, you're not kidding haha ...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Oh damn, you're not kidding haha ...





















Ohhh..... NOOOO kiddin.... That looks just like those arm muscles.







They WEAVED the NS-5 no doubt..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 
i moved recently, lost my camera adapter but here are some iphone pics:



















These are great Pictures. That Iphone is the Cat's Gazzizzal.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gang!!

Clee, that sure is a sweet velvet bag and you got that great 80+ Silver PSU thrown in for free!







Now I'm bummed that I didn't get the more expensive bag, instead I got the Nylon reinforced bag with the hook and loop closure and the free PSU is only a 650W silver. Hmm, too bad they don't have a trade up program like Evga.

@ K10 glad the wave missed the islands but too bad you didn't get to see a surge up the beach, even if it might have been on TV. Everyone should see some amazing act of Nature at least once in a lifetime.
Mindy and me, we got to see a "100 year" flood that included a literal bulge of water that was 5 ft high and more than 100 yards long because of a massive dump of rain by a phenomenon known as a "Pineapple Express". A strong warm front surging over Hawaii and blasting straight over the Sierra's then dumping when they hit the Sierra moisture curtain.
Sure we got forced out and had to grab the important stuff as quick as we could and stay with my parents in a cramped little bedroom for 2 months and there was 39" of water in our yard but the water wall and the sheer force of Nature was amazing. That was new years day '97.

@ Ronin, that sure is a nice job of sleeving. How much would it cost for you to do that for someone else? It's something I really like but don't think I have the patience to do it myself.

For those of you that were looking for an answer to how to hang a 120mm fan in your 5.25 drive bay, Kev_b came through, as he always does, and got me the link for this baby. 
Attachment 143780 http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain...unt-p-405.html
I'm going to put one in Mindys Scout, I have foam from the PSU box holding in a red R4 right now but I'll put in that and one of these.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835214007
Yes, pics will be had as the work progresses. Some other changes too that I'll do as a temporary setup until we move and I can etch & paint the dragon, cut out the fan grills. Well, you'll see.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Ronin, that sure is a nice job of sleeving. How much would it cost for you to do that for someone else? It's something I really like but don't think I have the patience to do it myself.


This is my first sleeving, so if I can do it, anyone can do it for sure. Just go real slow and expect it to take a long time. You gotta be real careful with the ATX though ... I took notes, diagrams, and tagged each wire but STILL managed to screw it up. My computer wouldn't post, fans running at full tilt even after I turned the computer off haha. I thought I was gonna lose it. Turned out I just misplaced 3 of the wires. Definitely not for the faint of heart lols.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Attachment 143780 http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain...unt-p-405.html


Nice find! I've got a 120 up front in the bays hanging by a couple screws that seem like they'll fall out any minute.


----------



## Bradey

nice but a 140mm fan gets locked in the tool-les brive bays


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
nice but a 140mm fan gets locked in the tool-les brive bays

Sorry Bradey, I don't get it. What do you mean it gets locked?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Sorry Bradey, I don't get it. What do you mean it gets locked?

It's not really loose like the 120s.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Sorry Bradey, I don't get it. What do you mean it gets locked?

like this









stole blantly from dkev


----------



## DefecTalisman

I actually had to double check this :s
A 5.25"(133.3mm) drive bay is not acctually 5.25"(133.3mm) . It is 5.9" x 1.7"(150mm x 44mm).
So in order to have a 140mm fan in there you would need to dedicate 4 drive bays (176mm) for it. Leaving 36mm open space top/bottom & 10mm space on the sides.
Using a 120mm you only need 3 bays, but space on the sides is 30mm and top/bottom is 12mm.
Making on of those drive bay fan plates can't be that hard








Another idea for a quick fit could be that black stick on rubbery foam strips, used to quick seal windows and stuff. 4 strips of the stuff on the fan and squeeze it in there(added vibration dampening).


----------



## Bradey

yes it does take 4 drives look above
but the fan does fit i am using it


----------



## DefecTalisman

On another note, I was looking to see if someone has done something I am thinking about and I saw this







. Can't find any explination on how it works. But if it works how it should, it makes so much sense. 1 inlet for air, filtered air supply supper cooled at high pressure(turbo). Then you can place outlet fans in the appropriate places to direct the air flow & remove it from the case.


----------



## Bradey

i think it would be a cool idea


----------



## DefecTalisman

Does anyone here know if you can order the solid side panel seperatly ?
I would like to get another 2


----------



## antipesto93

my front fan








i also cut the grill at the bottom - Much Much better air flow
lots pics


----------



## antipesto93

also my clear side window mod








im going slightly mad with pics today








yeah i know....wire management. i need to get the dremel out at some point


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Does anyone here know if you can order the solid side panel seperatly ?
I would like to get another 2










Here ya go man there $4.99 for a pair

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=481


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McWaffles*


Here ya go man there $4.99 for a pair

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=481


He asked for sidepanels, not SSD adapters <.<


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


He asked for sidepanels, not SSD adapters <.<


mm i want side panels aswel, but you have to contact coolermaster directly to get them


----------



## DefecTalisman

Funny, they have almost every other case side panel there except for the scout







I sent them a e-mail








If I can get them then my idea has a brighter future. Also would it be ok to use fiberglass in a case mod ?


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
It is possible that you are using the wrong plug in to your Motherboard.

You should be using the HD Audio plug in the HD Audio port on your sound card or motherboard.

Hook up the HD Audio to your Audio plug on the far left bottom connector. Then go into the *Bios* and choose HD Audio as the output and that should fix your problem.


Hmmm... I forgot about the different plugs. I just checked and I am using the HD. Maybe that's my problem. The crappy earbuds might need the legacy connector type.


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


He asked for sidepanels, not SSD adapters <.<


lol that was my bad im a little sleepy gust got off work sorry


----------



## Danny Boy

SO, still waiting for my case to arrive. in the meantime i went out and got a dremel...my first powered tool in a long time. what is a good mod to start off with on this case.

EDIT:Added pics of my new toy


----------



## Rockr69

Cutting out the fan grills is a good one. For example;


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
SO, still waiting for my case to arrive. in the meantime i went out and got a dremel...my first powered tool in a long time. what is a good mod to start off with on this case.

EDIT:Added pics of my new toy

Cable management.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Also would it be ok to use fiberglass in a case mod ?


I see no reason not to if you have a unique shaped part to create, although obviously building a fibreglass cpu heatsink might be a bad idea


----------



## DefecTalisman

Yeah, dont think it would be wise to try that. Might need to leave fiberglass parts for a while before installing them. The fumes could be bad for silicone.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Hmmm... I forgot about the different plugs. I just checked and I am using the HD. Maybe that's my problem. The crappy earbuds might need the legacy connector type.

It really shouldn't matter. I mean a stereo mini plug is a stereo mini plug. They're all pretty much standard. I do know that the FP headphone/mic plugs are tight at first. Maybe you're just not getting it in all the way. I had to push kinda hard to get mine in all the way. Lets see how many comments that statement will get







Try plugging in and out until it loosens up.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It really shouldn't matter. I mean a stereo mini plug is a stereo mini plug. They're all pretty much standard. I do know that the FP headphone/mic plugs are tight at first. Maybe you're just not getting it in all the way. I had to push kinda hard to get mine in all the way. Lets see how many comments that statement will get







Try plugging in and out until it loosens up.


But that's the problem, if I push it in until it bottoms out I only get left side sounds. I have to just barely put it in, basically just resting in the whole, and it works fine.


----------



## Rockr69

did you try the AC'97 plug? Maybe you're right and your earbuds need the legacy connection


----------



## xquisit

My fellow Scouts, can I just say HOW MUCH I LOVE MY CASE!!!!

I wuvv it to death


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


did you try the AC'97 plug? Maybe you're right and your earbuds need the legacy connection


I'm not looking foward to digging it out from rat's nest of wires and zipties behind the side panel, but I will eventually.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*I was looking at that too. The thing that gets me is it looks like they moved it from the regular area to that messed area as an afterthought. Probably so Dell could wire it to there cheap PSUs or something like that.









Check out the MOBO Right next to the IDE plug. There it is and removed and moved to another bass acwards locale.*


*@Enigma*: I hate Dell & their non-standard following ways. If your theory is correct, and ASRock did change the location of the ATX power port for Dell.. that just makes me sad. It is what it is though, and I'll work around it with extenders.

On a brighter note, look what I did to this old Dell Dimension last night:

*WARNING:* This is a good example of Dell's tenancy of NOT following standards. Do you notice that this "ATX" is "Upside-down/Backwards"?









I salvaged: CPU / HDD / DVD ROM / PSU / (1) 140mm fan.
I have an old case (the one the CM SS replaced) and an old motherboard, and just running a back up system to play around with. Take that Dell!


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey Gang!!

Clee, that sure is a sweet velvet bag and you got that great 80+ Silver PSU thrown in for free!







Now I'm bummed that I didn't get the more expensive bag, instead I got the Nylon reinforced bag with the hook and loop closure and the free PSU is only a 650W silver. Hmm, too bad they don't have a trade up program like Evga.









Yes. Terrific velvet bag. Thank you for the acknowledgment! The bag was well worth the $149.99 and especially for the free PS unit they threw in!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
..Maybe you're just not getting it in all the way. I had to push kinda hard to get mine in all the way. Lets see how many comments that statement will get







Try plugging in and out until it loosens up.

That's what she said









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
But that's the problem, if I push it in until it bottoms out I only get left side sounds. I have to just barely put it in, basically just resting in the whole, and it works fine.

That's what she said


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote: 
  Originally Posted by Rockr69 
..Maybe you're just not getting it in all the way. I had to push kinda hard to get mine in all the way. Lets see how many comments that statement will get Try plugging in and out until it loosens up.  
That's what she said

Quote: 
  Originally Posted by AyeYo 
But that's the problem, if I push it in until it bottoms out I only get left side sounds. I have to just barely put it in, basically just resting in the hole, and it works fine.  
She said that too....

  
 YouTube- Hahaha  



 
 That Dell MOBO should get Mod of the YEAR.


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


*@Enigma*: I hate Dell & their non-standard following ways. If your theory is correct, and ASRock did change the location of the ATX power port for Dell.. that just makes me sad. It is what it is though, and I'll work around it with extenders.

On a brighter note, look what I did to this old Dell Dimension last night:

*WARNING:* This is a good example of Dell's tenancy of NOT following standards. Do you notice that this "ATX" is "Upside-down/Backwards"?









I salvaged: CPU / HDD / DVD ROM / PSU / (1) 140mm fan.
I have an old case (the one the CM SS replaced) and an old motherboard, and just running a back up system to play around with. Take that Dell!

































Yes. Terrific velvet bag. Thank you for the acknowledgment! The bag was well worth the $149.99 and especially for the free PS unit they threw in!

That's what she said









That's what she said










that sucks to i had a spare Hd 5770 that i was going to lend to my friend that has same one shown in the pick and they can not take any duel bay pci-e cards becuse of the stuped ass set up...

P.s btw if you get a dell i hope you do not have plains on putting a new cpu Heat sink on it why you ask ... There no F&#@ing holes in the right spot there way the hell in left Field...


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
That's what she said









I literally lol'd at that.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Cutting out the fan grills is a good one. For example;



















I want you young 'ens to notice something in these pics. First, that table, it's something you do yourself, not bought in a store. So, if Rockr didn't build it then someone he's close to did. My mom still has a cutting board that I made in shop that looks like this, 32 years or so ago.
Next, he's cutting up his case here but he was still posting at the (original) time of these pics and that's his MSI motherboard on the table, along with PSU, connected and the vid cards in. I would be surprised if he wasn't actually using the thing. Am I right Rockr? That's one industrious fellow there.









Finally..... He's showing his tools!! Please guys, put up pics of the tools you used or others will never know how.
TIA, Bri


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I want you young 'ens to notice something in these pics. First, that table, it's something you do yourself, not bought in a store. So, if Rockr didn't build it then someone he's close to did. My mom still has a cutting board that I made in shop that looks like this, 22 years or so ago.
Next, he's cutting up his case here but he was still posting at the (original) time of these pics and that's his MSI motherboard on the table, along with PSU, connected and the vid cards in. I would be surprised if he wasn't actually using the thing. Am I right Rockr? That's one industrious fellow there.









Finally..... He's showing his tools!! Please guys, put up pics of the tools you used or others will never know how.
TIA, Bri

You are correct sir, except for one thing. The table was in a house my aunt and mother bought together. The house was built by the man who sold it to them who also built this table and he gave it to my aunt who in turn gave it to me. That indeed is my old MSI board and sound card and no I wasn't using it. I just shut down for two days and burned the candle at both ends, but I did use the board and cards as a mock up for the scout build to get ideas. Thanks for the compliment. My next major mod is going to blow your minds and the only thing I can say is it will probably be within the next three months and a warranty will definitely be voided in the process, so I have to do it slow and correct the first time.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That Dell MOBO should get Mod of the YEAR.

lol









Quote:


Originally Posted by *McWaffles* 
P.s btw if you get a dell i hope you do not have plains on putting a new cpu Heat sink on it why you ask ... There no F&#@ing holes in the right spot there way the hell in left Field...

Yes, cannot even change the CPU cooling. I wish I had taken a picture before I threw it out, but, I removed the entire heat sink. I did, however, salvage the 140mm fan that was used to blow the hot air away from the sink.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
I literally lol'd at that.

Yes!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Finally..... He's showing his tools!!

That's what she said









lol no but seriously, great observations. I completely overlooked everything you pointed out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
My next major mod is going to blow your minds and the only thing I can say is it will probably be within the next three months and a warranty will definitely be voided in the process, so I have to do it slow and correct the first time.

Can't wait to see!


----------



## Enigma8750

He's gonna lap a 6 core Bulldozer.... Yea.... to 3.8 Ghz.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I want you young 'ens to notice something in these pics. First, that table, it's something you do yourself, not bought in a store. So, if Rockr didn't build it then someone he's close to did. My mom still has a cutting board that I made in shop that looks like this, 22 years or so ago.
Next, he's cutting up his case here but he was still posting at the (original) time of these pics and that's his MSI motherboard on the table, along with PSU, connected and the vid cards in. I would be surprised if he wasn't actually using the thing. Am I right Rockr? That's one industrious fellow there.









Finally..... He's showing his tools!! Please guys, put up pics of the tools you used or others will never know how.
TIA, Bri


Nice cuttin. Bri


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It really shouldn't matter. I mean a stereo mini plug is a stereo mini plug. They're all pretty much standard. I do know that the FP headphone/mic plugs are tight at first. Maybe you're just not getting it in all the way. I had to push kinda hard to get mine in all the way. Lets see how many comments that statement will get







Try plugging in and out until it loosens up.

Are you reffering to a 3.5mm stereo jack? The mini is 2.5mm, so if it is a 3.5mm standard jack then you should be good. Make sure the jack you are using doesn't have 3 channels (some head phone/mic combos use them). The correct jack should have 3 contacts(2 channels). Also shine a light in the 3.5mm stereo port, are the 2 contacts(1 on each side) petruding at least 1mm ?


----------



## Danny Boy

man still no shipping info on my scout from cooler master website......


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Are you reffering to a 3.5mm stereo jack? The mini is 2.5mm, so if it is a 3.5mm standard jack then you should be good. Make sure the jack you are using doesn't have 3 channels (some head phone/mic combos use them). The correct jack should have 3 contacts(2 channels). Also shine a light in the 3.5mm stereo port, are the 2 contacts(1 on each side) petruding at least 1mm ?


He clearly said earbuds. I assume he meant 1/8" mini jack here in the states. Shaft, ring and tip for stereo operation.


----------



## antipesto93

hey, is it possible to get two gtx 260's in this case? its hard enough getting one in( you have to get it in at a certain angle...its really longgggg
but if i get a second one, will it fit? has anyone tried two long cards in sli?
pics if it helps


----------



## Rockr69

look like it'll fit. Just take that fan out


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


hey, is it possible to get two gtx 260's in this case? its hard enough getting one in( you have to get it in at a certain angle...its really longgggg
but if i get a second one, will it fit? has anyone tried two long cards in sli?
pics if it helps










Like Rocker said; get the fan out and bump that sound-card somewere... That will look nice, SLI'ing..








Edit: WoW, 600 Hundred pg's.Nice....


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


He clearly said earbuds. I assume he meant 1/8" mini jack here in the states. Shaft, ring and tip for stereo operation.


If the jack is correct then maybe problem source with a multimeter for continuity :s

EDIT:
Maybe just stick a pin and try and bend the contacts out a little :s (just make sure its a decent pin that doesn't break off inside)

EDIT:
I have exactly the same problem with all 4 of my xbox 360 controllers


----------



## mr-Charles

! ! ! WHOA ! ! ! ! 600 pages & 6000 posting's . . .

. . . amazing & CONGRAT's all ! ! !







. . .







. . .

. . .







. . . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## antipesto93

Whoa- thats amazing,







SCOUT FTW


----------



## McWaffles

Ok so i put some new lights in and i think it fits the theme for a nuclear reactor. Once again they are from my g1 phone. the glow my case is giving off is ******ed.

with the door off.









a close up.









door on.









and the front i have a 120mm fan that blows air through the V10 and out the back fan.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:

Originally Posted by McWaffles: Ok so i put some new lights in and i think it fits the theme for a nuclear reactor. Once again they are from my g1 phone. the glow my case is giving off is ******ed.
Nice. If it gives off that kind of glow I would def. give it the 'NUCLEAR REACTOR' name brother.. WOW WOW. Looks like it burning. LOL

Edit: "Congrats ALL on The '600' Hundred"..........


----------



## Rockr69

I like the glow. Doesn't look ******ed at all.


----------



## the.ronin

Does anyone have a *Corsair HX750 PSU*? If so, would you mind taking closeup pictures of the pinout of the ATX cable on both sides? I would really really appreciate it. If you could please pm me on this though - this thread tends to move very fast haha.


----------



## Danny Boy

my case is never gonna arrive, just changed from "pending" to "processing"...prob wont be here till next Monday/Tuesday...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Does anyone have a *Corsair HX750 PSU*? If so, would you mind taking closeup pictures of the pinout of the ATX cable on both sides? I would really really appreciate it. If you could please pm me on this though - this thread tends to move very fast haha.

It doesn't matter what kind it is, they're all the same. If you have an old one it will be the same. They have to be standard so they can be used in all motherboards. Why are you sleeving?


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Does anyone have a *Corsair HX750 PSU*? If so, would you mind taking closeup pictures of the pinout of the ATX cable on both sides? I would really really appreciate it. If you could please pm me on this though - this thread tends to move very fast haha.

I actually just picked up this PSU last weekend. I posted images of the un-boxing here: http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...50hx-750w.html

Don't exactly have a great shot, close up, of the ATX cable. It's a 20-Pin + 4-Pin connector. Unfortunately, my ATX power port on my motherboard is placed in a horrible spot, and is a huge pain to unplug. Newegg actually has a close up picture of it on their gallery for the PSU. Here


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I actually just picked up this PSU last weekend. I posted images of the un-boxing here: http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...50hx-750w.html

Don't exactly have a great shot, close up, of the ATX cable. It's a 20-Pin + 4-Pin connector. Unfortunately, my ATX power port on my motherboard is placed in a horrible spot, and is a huge pain to unplug. Newegg actually has a close up picture of it on their gallery for the PSU. Here

clee, my first mother board I had was a asus that had the 24 pin plug in the same place as yours does, you can use tie straps to tie it up and out of the way like I did, I wish I still had pictures but I don't but this picture should give you an idea of what I am talking about, your PSU cable should be plenty long enough to route it this way.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
clee, my first mother board I had was a asus that had the 24 pin plug in the same place as yours does, you can use tie straps to tie it up and out of the way like I did, I wish I still had pictures but I don't but this picture should give you an idea of what I am talking about, your PSU cable should be plenty long enough to route it this way.

Thanks for the tip Kev. I agree, I do think the cable is long enough to complete the said route, but I think, instead, I may just use an extender and route the entire ATX cable behind the motherboard. I honestly don't mind the big fat cable in front of my window, but my concern is the air flow & the difficulty of reaching the power port at all if removal is necessary. Still, your assistance is appreciated!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Thanks for the tip Kev. I agree, I do think the cable is long enough to complete the said route, but I think, instead, I may just use an extender and route the entire ATX cable behind the motherboard. I honestly don't mind the big fat cable in front of my window, but my concern is the air flow & the difficulty of reaching the power port at all if removal is necessary. Still, your assistance is appreciated!









Show pictures when ever you finish it.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I actually just picked up this PSU last weekend. I posted images of the un-boxing here: http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...50hx-750w.html

Don't exactly have a great shot, close up, of the ATX cable. It's a 20-Pin + 4-Pin connector. Unfortunately, my ATX power port on my motherboard is placed in a horrible spot, and is a huge pain to unplug. Newegg actually has a close up picture of it on their gallery for the PSU. Here


Thats a fabulous PSU, enjoy!


----------



## -Crash-

Hey everyone hows it going. I came a crossed this thread while looking at mods to the Storm Scout. Thought I would share mine with you.

My side window mod:


My setup: (before the mod)


And the red stuff on the bottom of my case is foam, makes my comp very quiet.


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


Hey everyone hows it going. I came a crossed this thread while looking at mods to the Storm Scout. Thought I would share mine with you.

My side window mod:


My setup: (before the mod)


And the red stuff on the bottom of my case is foam, makes my comp very quiet.


nice mod. the foam dose not overheat you power supply covering the vent? if not i can see how it help cut down on the nose.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McWaffles* 
nice mod. the foam dose not overheat you power supply covering the vent? if not i can see how it help cut down on the nose.

No, I have my PSU fan pointing up, it doesn't generate much heat, so I'm not worried about it heating up my case.

This is a crappy pic. but you get the idea.


----------



## SneakyFox

Hi All,

Took a couple of 'lousy' pictures of my new modifications.
First. 2 new 140mm Xigmatek fans (http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...mm::13554.html)
in the front








- I need to cut out the metal grid in front of the bottom one!








- Got my two cold catodes (white) mounted behind my window.
Note to self: Must remember to get a print on photopaper instead of plain paper!
120 mm vs. 140mm


----------



## -Crash-

Looks good man, you could cut the plastic in front of the bottom fan you'll get a lot more flow and a better view of the fan. But its all up to you.


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


No, I have my PSU fan pointing up, it doesn't generate much heat, so I'm not worried about it heating up my case.

This is a crappy pic. but you get the idea.



Sweet i







i was wanting to see in that baby nice set up


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McWaffles*


Sweet i







i was wanting to see in that baby nice set up


Yeah its a mess in there, I wasn't much worried about it at first, but now that I'm done with my overclocking I'm going to focus more on my case.









already have a few things on order:

MNPC Tech UV red sleeving kit

A.C. Ryan UV red acrylpanels http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3424


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


Yeah its a mess in there, I wasn't much worried about it at first, but now that I'm done with my overclocking I'm going to focus more on my case.









already have a few things on order:

MNPC Tech UV red sleeving kit

A.C. Ryan UV red acrylpanels http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3424


Yea i hear ya i had so many problems with mine when i first built it... took me 3 weeks before i even rewired my case... lol and to think all my issues would go away with the Ati CCC 10.2


----------



## -Crash-

lol yea I know the feeling, my driver crashes every once and a while on my HD5770. I was going to go with Xfire but I decided to go with one until they get better drivers.

Are your two 5770's overclocked?

Here is a good side shot:


----------



## McWaffles

before 10.2 i was running 3 "20.5 on eyefinity at 4320x900 and my comp Fing hated it. and on top of that there was no way it would let me Xfire them so i was like ***. Now the onley thing is i can not overclock them on eyefinity yet there working on that to...


----------



## McWaffles

Nice i like that high volt. No i can not overclock them with out the main screen flickering that gos for under clocking them to In eyefinity...


----------



## -Crash-

lol wow now I'm really glad I didn't go with Xfire right now, my card is maxed at 960core and 1445mem, the XFX bios wont let me go over that.


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


lol wow now I'm really glad I didn't go with Xfire right now, my card is maxed at 960core and 1445mem, the XFX bios wont let me go over that.










nice i can overclock them on Xfire i can onley have 1 screen tho.

Ps if you use MSI After Burner  you can go over there cap


----------



## -Crash-

Yea I've tried everything, I'm using afterburner as my primary overclocking tool right now and I still can't go over those numbers. I'll have to flash the bios to the ASUS card if I want to go over the restrictions of the XFX card.


----------



## McWaffles

now you say it i had to do that now i think of it


----------



## imh073p

I been seeing some nice rigs in here lately, good job scouts!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:

Originally Posted by *-Crash-*: Hey everyone hows it going. I came a crossed this thread while looking at mods to the Storm Scout. Thought I would share mine with you.
Nice Rig bud. I like the way you lifted the plx.glass; what, about 5/8's off the panel.
Good air intake, but no protection from dust. If you stay on it once a month; you can keep that baby clean.







And 'Welcome to Club Scout'.......

Quote:

Originally Posted by SneakyFox: Took a couple of 'lousy' pictures of my new modifications.
First. 2 new 140mm Xigmatek fans
Love the MW2 plx.glass mod bud. Very cool. Also, ' Welcome to the club Scout'.......


----------



## Danny Boy

OK....every one of my orders from last Friday have shipped except my new scout. my wife's books have already arrived(yesterday and today) my psu arrives Wednesday and my case still hasn't shipped.......IT WONT EVER ARRIVE...and this is the only item i really really wanted to be here fast

BTW--i have no patients.


----------



## antipesto93

i know how you feel!
when i got my i7 gear the delivery took a few days, and i got all excited every time someone knocked on the door








Its torture!


----------



## Danny Boy

i almost shot someone yesterday who knocked on my door without computer parts in there hand...true story lol

anyone know how the scout looks with green lights instead of red?


----------



## antipesto93

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?im...DNX44gaUjpCBBA
is the closest i can find


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


i almost shot someone yesterday who knocked on my door without computer parts in there hand...true story lol

anyone know how the scout looks with green lights instead of red?


Green is cool!


----------



## antipesto93

Wow thats nice- CM R4 fans?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


i almost shot someone yesterday who knocked on my door without computer parts in there hand...true story lol


Take it easy! When that scout gets there your Irish eyes'll be shinin that's for sure.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
Wow thats nice- CM R4 fans?

Yes.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
OK....every one of my orders from last Friday have shipped except my new scout. my wife's books have already arrived(yesterday and today) my psu arrives Wednesday and my case still hasn't shipped.......IT WONT EVER ARRIVE...and this is the only item i really really wanted to be here fast.

I know how you feel bud... OCZ Fatal1ty OCZ700FTY 700W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail Item #Link Depot 3 Pin Fan Power Y Cable Model POW-ADT-3PY - Retail Item #GIGABYTE GA-MA785G-UD3H AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail Item #:AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto 3.1GHz Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor Model HDZ550WFGIBOX - Retail <<<< My order. Going on 5 Days from a RMA Re-order over 2 weeks ago... Next person ask's me were is my S--t. I'm going to








When it comes Danny Boy, we'll both be


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


OK....every one of my orders from last Friday have shipped except my new scout. my wife's books have already arrived(yesterday and today) my psu arrives Wednesday and my case still hasn't shipped.......IT WONT EVER ARRIVE...and this is the only item i really really wanted to be here fast

BTW--i have no patients.


Hmm.. Who did you order from? Amazon? (I am assuming Amazon because you said your wife's books arrived & maybe you ordered them together?) If, in fact, it was Amazon, as long as the order was purchased as an "Amazon Product" I would say stick with Newegg.com when ever possible.

Not sure if you are in the UK or US, but if you are in US, Newegg is the best. I myself, for example, live in Las Vegas, NV. With free $0.00 shipping, UPS ground, I get my ordered within 2-3 days because they have a warehouse in California. They also have one in New Jersey and Tennessee.

Not that I am assuming anything has gone wrong, but have you tried calling customer service regarding your order? Just in case there was a stocking issue and they ran out or something, maybe you can just cancel and order from the egg.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
I know how you feel bud... OCZ Fatal1ty OCZ700FTY 700W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail Item #Link Depot 3 Pin Fan Power Y Cable Model POW-ADT-3PY - Retail Item #GIGABYTE GA-MA785G-UD3H AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail Item #:AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto 3.1GHz Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor Model HDZ550WFGIBOX - Retail <<<< My order. Going on 5 Days from a RMA Re-order over 2 weeks ago... Next person ask's me were is my S--t. I'm going to








When it comes Danny Boy, we'll both be
























Nice set up, I have the 550w version of that PSU, and the Callisto is one hell of a CPU I have mine unlocked to a X4 and overclocked to 3.5GHz.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Hmm.. Who did you order from? Amazon? (I am assuming Amazon because you said your wife's books arrived & maybe you ordered them together?) If, in fact, it was Amazon, as long as the order was purchased as an "Amazon Product" I would say stick with Newegg.com when ever possible.

Not sure if you are in the UK or US, but if you are in US, Newegg is the best. I myself, for example, live in Las Vegas, NV. With free $0.00 shipping, UPS ground, I get my ordered within 2-3 days because they have a warehouse in California. They also have one in New Jersey and Tennessee.

Not that I am assuming anything has gone wrong, but have you tried calling customer service regarding your order? Just in case there was a stocking issue and they ran out or something, maybe you can just cancel and order from the egg.

all my pc parts have been purchased from newegg(except i ordered my CM scout from cooler master refurbished). Amazon was my wifes new college classes(masters Public Relations degree), we saved over $100 buying new books on amazon, although 1 book was not a hardcover book, but an online book so they gave us our $55 back and can keep the online portion.


----------



## -Crash-

That would explain it CM is a bit slow when it comes to the shipping department. I still love there products though!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
all my pc parts have been purchased from newegg(except i ordered my CM scout from cooler master refurbished). Amazon was my wifes new college classes(masters Public Relations degree), we saved over $100 buying new books on amazon, although 1 book was not a hardcover book, but an online book so they gave us our $55 back and can keep the online portion.

Ah, OK they were ordered from different places. Yes, Amazon is good on the shipping time (and price of course). Also, like Crash said, CM is a bit laggy on the shipping side of things. I would assume a 14 (business) day wait for them is standard for UPS or FedEx ground. Not sure where their warehouse is based, but I understand your anticipation. Hang in there!


----------



## the.ronin

Has anyone tried flipping their HDs around such that the SATA plugs are shown through the window?

I've tried various configurations and I just can't quite get it so that there's room for the plugs (can't put the side window panel back on).


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Has anyone tried flipping their HDs around such that the SATA plugs are shown through the window?

Iâ€™ve tried various configurations and I just canâ€™t quite get it so that thereâ€™s room for the plugs (canâ€™t put the side window panel back on).

Why would you want to? Do you remove em often or something?


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Has anyone tried flipping their HDs around such that the SATA plugs are shown through the window?

I've tried various configurations and I just can't quite get it so that there's room for the plugs (can't put the side window panel back on).

You would have to use a 90Â° Sata cable like this if you want to mount them in that direction.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-190-_-Product


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Why would you want to? Do you remove em often or something?

No I donâ€™t ... I just want to show off some sleeving.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Crash-* 
You would have to use a 90Â° Sata cable like this if you want to mount them in that direction.

Indeed ...










So you can imagine how bummed out I was when I tried turning the HDs around to find that even with the 90Â° Sata cables, there was still not enough clearance for the windowed side panel.









I tried flipping the drive upside down ... oh wait, I have yet to try flipping the plastic holders such that the tabs are on the other side of the case. I will try that tonight. I am also willing to just use conventional HD screws but not sure if thatâ€™s even possible?


----------



## -Crash-

You could also try drilling holes in the Scouts HDD mounting brackets to mount the HDD further back on the brackets to give you some room. Just trying to think of a way to do it.

If its the window that is blocking the cables then you could mod your case like I did and off set your window on the outside with some spacers.


----------



## Danny Boy

ok, just talked to customer service, AND IT IS SHIPPING TODAY!!!! now i have reason to celebrate.....and still wait some more....


----------



## Striker36

HEY! MINES IN THE MAIL! wootsies! i am slated to get most of my parts tomorrow and the case a day or 2 later. ill post pics as soon as i can. and i will be modding this thing to hell and back hopefuly. maby you will see some of YOUR ideas in it? gime a couple weeks to get it all worked out.


----------



## Danny Boy

does anyone use a fan controller with the scout? im thinkin about buying one but cant find any that have red led's

also the scout has 4 120mm fans and 1 140mm fan...right? or 5 120mm?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
does anyone use a fan controller with the scout? im thinkin about buying one but cant find any that have red led's

also the scout has 4 120mm fans and 1 140mm fan...right? or 5 120mm?

The Scout comes with two 140mm and one 120mm fans stock; however, you can fit an extra two 120mm on the side window and either a 140 or 120mm in the optical drive bay with some zip ties.


----------



## Danny Boy

Cooling System Front: 140mm Red LED Fan x 1 (included)
Top: 40mm Fan x 1 (included) or 120mm Fan x 1 (optional)
Rear: 120mm Red LED Fan x 1 (included)
Side: Acrylic window; supports 120mm x 2 (optional)

that is what the CM store site says....40mm????


----------



## Danny Boy

i have been thinking of going green, but in order to do that i would need to take apart my psu and remove the blue led fan and replace that also......would it be horrible to replace all the interior fans with blue, and make my scout blue instead of red?? or is that trying to rip off the sniper to much?


----------



## the.ronin

I always thought it was 120mm front, 120mm rear, and 140mm top.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
......would it be horrible to replace all the interior fans with blue, and make my scout blue instead of red??

Thatâ€™s what I did ...










Also threw in additional lighting for good measure ... tapped to the switch.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
I always thought it was 120mm front, 120mm rear, and 140mm top.

Nope, the front is a 140mm.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
Cooling System Front: 140mm Red LED Fan x 1 (included)
Top: 40mm Fan x 1 (included) or 120mm Fan x 1 (optional)
Rear: 120mm Red LED Fan x 1 (included)
Side: Acrylic window; supports 120mm x 2 (optional)

that is what the CM store site says....40mm????

They mean 140mm.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


does anyone use a fan controller with the scout? im thinkin about buying one but cant find any that have red led's

also the scout has 4 120mm fans and 1 140mm fan...right? or 5 120mm?


Hey Danny boy. Give these guys try. http://www.crazypc.com/products/fans...ontrollers.htm

On my old comp. The fan controller use to change colors, it had two different shades of red in it. I was able to change it to what ever color I wanted. Not sure if they still carry this product but give them a call. 









Quote:



Originally Posted by The.ronin: That's what I did ...


Nice Rig bud... I like the blue... ^^^ as you can see above; I like blue..LOL


----------



## the.ronin

Yeah but I've yet to find LED fans with separate leads to tap into the LED switch of the Scout. You can't even buy the stock red LED fans from CM - at least not in the U.S. I wish they would sell them here.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


does anyone use a fan controller with the scout? im thinkin about buying one but cant find any that have red led's

also the scout has 4 120mm fans and 1 140mm fan...right? or 5 120mm?


This is the fan controller I use:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999046

but this is the one I want to get, it has red lighting:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/83...UB-XP-FCP.html

I don't much care for the sound activated part of the xilence fan controller but it can be turned off so no biggy.

And the scout comes with a clear 140mm red led fan on the front bottom, a clear 120mm red led rear fan, and a black no led 140mm top fan.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogue1266*












smilodon!!


----------



## Enigma8750

I have used both. If you are using high output fans then don't go with either. the Sound activation works awesome with that Second one and you can turn it on or off. But I like the reobus. They will turn down a jet engine.

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16811998808


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have used both. If you are using high output fans then don't go with either. the Sound activation works awesome with that Second one and you can turn it on or off. But I like the reobus. They will turn down a jet engine.

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16811998808











what color are the LEDs on that controller?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Crash-* 
what color are the LEDs on that controller?

painfully bright blue if i remember correctly. i think i use one of these in a previous build

edit. blue AND red. i think its red till you get to 100% then it becomes blue but i honestly have no idea


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Crash-* 
what color are the LEDs on that controller?

Red at low levels and Blue on High levels. Blue is really high bright.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is the Xilence.. I painted it to match my case.










Here is the Silverstone FP 33










Here is the Reobus.


----------



## -Crash-

Nice, I think im going to get that xilence controller.

but damn that Reobus is bright!


----------



## Enigma8750

Youre right. It casts Blue shadows at 6 ft. With only two lights on. But I went with reobus because it has a dimmer option for Cold Cathodes.


----------



## -Crash-

Yea that is nice, sometimes those cathodes are bit too bright. I removed my red cathodes because it was overwhelming inside of my case. I think I might go with UV colored after I am finished with my new side windows.


----------



## Enigma8750

UV looks good when mixed with a 4 inch blue on the opposing side.










Here is an RGB build that I did. Green on the bottom Red center and Blue on top.


----------



## Enigma8750

The CMSSC would like to Welcome our newest Member.
When you're here, You're family.

Penryn: Massive Game Machine 3D VANTAGE SCORE OF {30869}









Kurei:Robotics and AI engineer









CaveLake08: Professional Gamer and first time Builder

novaking: Private First Class.

Izliecies: Latvian Royal Emissary

MaxBlast_NL : Quality Control Specialist

Lazloisdavrock : Capt. Morgan 

DefecTalisman : Dark Demon i5/750 EVGA P55 E655

zac.roject Eleanor II- i7 920

DrBrownfinger : AMD 965 / MSI 790FX GD70

linkin93: P6300/ 5770XFX 1Gb.

McWaffles:Crosshair III 955/XFX5770 Xfire x2

clee413:Exodus

greggtr316:Blessing in Disguise

systemviper:BloodRAGE Dreams

the.ronin:i7/XFX 5850 BE

LivTheStories:Codename 2k

NicksTricks007: Drago Rosso

antipesto93 : /

Danny Boy : 550BE/5770

infected rat : i7 920 / GTX 285

cmscout : AMD Madness 4.0Ghz 965 @ 4.0 GHz

ydna666 : 955/5850 o/c to 3.8

-Crash-AMD B50 X4 @ 3.5GHz/XFX HD5770


----------



## Rockr69

Welcome to all new family members. Keep rockin those scouts, Scouts!


----------



## DrivingVertigo

Welcome guys. As a newbie myself I can say what we already know, this is a great place to get ideas for making kick ass rigs (like yours) and hopefully share what we've learned from our mistakes. Happy Scouting.


----------



## -Crash-

So, I have the CM V8 CPU cooler, but not too impressed with its airflow, so im thinking of replacing the fan in it with this:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24585

I would like to see, if im at the limits of the fans CFM or the V8 it self. I've been up to 3.8GHz on my B50 but i really want to be at the magic 4.0GHz on air.


----------



## Enigma8750

I wouldn't try that unless you plug the fan into a Molex Connector. Plugging in a 17.7 Watt fan into the MOBO might not be good. On the other hand you can fit a 120 in the Drive bay under the DVD Player and blow cold air on the cooler that way.


----------



## the.ronin

Would it be possible to remove the lower drive cage and reverse it? I know they are riveted on there but perhaps re-securing it with small screws and nuts?

I'm still trying to figure out a way to reverse the placement of the hard drives.


----------



## Enigma8750

Anything is possible with a drill and a rivet gun. Yea. I think you can do it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Just go to lowes or ACE or an Auto Part dealer and buy you a Rivet gun. They are only 10 to 20 bucks and the rivets are like 3.00 per 50. And its easy to rivet you just put it in the hole and press down Really hard. Then pump it a couple of times then POW. Your finished..LOL

  
 YouTube- Pop Rivet Guide for PC Case Modding


----------



## the.ronin

Thanks Enigma ... I think I may try it. The way the plastic guides are constructed, there's just no way to reverse the HDs. Reversing the cage itself seems to be the best way to do it.


----------



## Danny Boy

ok, my scout arrives friday(according to UPS) how many of each fan and size would i need if i replaced them all 2 blue?? 3 120mm and 2 140mm? also does anyone know if there is color differences in the blue led's that antec use and the blue led's that cooler master use for there fans? I am going BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

I feel ya..

  
 YouTube- Pop Rivet Guide for PC Case Modding


----------



## Enigma8750

I don't know but if you are into less noise then go with the blue cooler master all the way around. The Areo cool Streamliner 140 Chrome fan is blue too and fits nice in that front hole. I use that one and I like it.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=36_316


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I don't know but if you are into less noise then go with the blue cooler master all the way around. The Areo cool Streamliner 140 Chrome fan is blue too and fits nice in that front hole. I use that one and I like it.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=36_316

i ran a 92mm and a 120mm delta at 100% in my old system....and i might put my 92mm delta on my xiggy if i keep it


----------



## Enigma8750

Are you plugging it into your MOBO CPU FAN Socket? or molex Danny. Those Deltas pull some wattage. Im just worried you might mess up your MOBO but I am really funny about fan Wattage so maybe I am going alittle mental on this.


----------



## Danny Boy

to power supply not motherboard....well i had not thought about if i use the delta as a cpu fan...thanks for that info. might not do that now..


----------



## Enigma8750

I burnt a psu up doing that with a rosewill and a delta 92 that was rated at 3500 rpm. boy that thing kept that cpu temp at minimum for a month and then NEW PSU time.

But if you run it through that reobus you can get good results with those fast fans but you have to get the Reobus because they handle like 35Watts per knob.


----------



## Rockr69

I don't get this 4Ghz on air thing at all! It reminds of these kids nowadays that pimp out their rides with the techno wizardry. I mean wings on KIA's!, those abnoxious megaphone exhaust tips. To get around to my point, I thought getting to 4Ghz, period, would be the goal. Water or air. Except with air you gotta have all that noise and what the hell do you need that wing on your KIA for? It's a proven fact, usually the simple designs, elegant in their simplicity are the best ones and for the money it don't get anymore simple or elegant that CH-50 and that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I wouldn't try that unless you plug the fan into a Molex Connector. Plugging in a 17.7 Watt fan into the MOBO might not be good. On the other hand you can fit a 120 in the Drive bay under the DVD Player and blow cold air on the cooler that way.


lol yea I don't plug any fans into my mobo, keeps my mobo cooler due to less juice running through it. All my fans are ether plugged into my fan controller or my PSU depending on the wattage pull of the fan.

On another note! new toys!









Dremel 300


Metal cutting disks


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. The Kids nowadays..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


lol yea I don't plug any fans into my mobo, keeps my mobo cooler due to less juice running through it. All my fans are ether plugged into my fan controller or my PSU depending on the wattage pull of the fan.

On another note! new toys!









Dremel 300


Metal cutting disks




Heck YeA!!!!!


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea.. The Kids nowadays..












lol even better:


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


lol yea I don't plug any fans into my mobo, keeps my mobo cooler due to less juice running through it. All my fans are ether plugged into my fan controller or my PSU depending on the wattage pull of the fan.

On another note! new toys!









Dremel 300


Metal cutting disks




I just picked up the 754


----------



## -Crash-

Sweet, Danny boy!

I'm going to remove the mesh/honey comb stuff in front of the bottom 140mm fan.


----------



## Rockr69

Don't anyone get me wrong, I love all the things everyone is doing here, but it just seems to me that all the extra power used to drive all those high power fans could be better put to use by the hardware to go faster. The only advantage air has over water that I see is a heatsink never wears out. I know someday the pump in my Ch-50 is going to give up the ghost where on air if the fan dies you can just replace the fan and keep on trucking and I'll have to replace my whole unit.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


lol even better:











That guy has to have another engine just to run the Alternator for all that current.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That guy has to have another engine just to run the Alternator for all that current.


well if he gets crashed into he could always say "it's not like you didn't see me!" LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Don't anyone get me wrong, I love all the things everyone is doing here, but it just seems to me that all the extra power used to drive all those high power fans could be better put to use by the hardware to go faster. The only advantage air has over water that I see is a heatsink never wears out. I know someday the pump in my Ch-50 is going to give up the ghost where on air if the fan dies you can just replace the fan and keep on trucking and I'll have to replace my whole unit.


Naa.. Just Mod a pump to it.. and take the H 50 pump out of the loop.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Naa.. Just Mod a pump to it.. and take the H 50 pump out of the loop.


That's true, but then I lose the elegant simplicity. Oh the sickness is gettng worse in me I think


----------



## Rockr69

Sorry to hear about your OS troubles E. You get them sorted out?


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Don't anyone get me wrong, I love all the things everyone is doing here, but it just seems to me that all the extra power used to drive all those high power fans could be better put to use by the hardware to go faster. The only advantage air has over water that I see is a heatsink never wears out. I know someday the pump in my Ch-50 is going to give up the ghost where on air if the fan dies you can just replace the fan and keep on trucking and I'll have to replace my whole unit.


Well that all depends if your hardware can take more power, when running prime95 and Furmark on the highest settings my comp only uses 400w max, thats with my PII B50 @ 3.8GHz and my HD5770 clocked at 960core and 1445mem, that leaves me with an extra 150w not being used, granted I am not trying to bring my PSU to its limits but I doubt that the fans that I am using, even if i get that Delta that pulls 17.7w max, will bring my PSU to unstable limits.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


I just picked up the 754












I have an older version of this one. Its great for quickie jobs and getting into tight spots..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


Well that all depends if your hardware can take more power, when running prime95 and Furmark on the highest settings my comp only uses 400w max, thats with my PII B50 @ 3.8GHz and my HD5770 clocked at 960core and 1445mem, that leaves me with an extra 150w not being used, granted I am not trying to bring my PSU to its limits but I doubt that the fans that I am using, even if i get that Delta that pulls 17.7w max, will bring my PSU to unstable limits.


Yeah I understand and if you can handle the noise then I say more power to ya. For me fan noise kills my ears. After 13 years of no ear protection in loud hard rock bands my ears are very sensitive to high frequency noise. That's why I love my Ch-50.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


Well that all depends if your hardware can take more power, when running prime95 and Furmark on the highest settings my comp only uses 400w max, thats with my PII B50 @ 3.8GHz and my HD5770 clocked at 960core and 1445mem, that leaves me with an extra 150w not being used, granted I am not trying to bring my PSU to its limits but I doubt that the fans that I am using, even if i get that Delta that pulls 17.7w max, will bring my PSU to unstable limits.


Please.. I beg of you..

PII =









Ph II =


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yeah I understand and if you can handle the noise then I say more power to ya. For me fan noise kills my ears. After 13 years of no ear protection in loud hard rock bands my ears are very sensitive to high frequency noise. That's why I love my Ch-50.


lol yea I usually have my headphones on, but even then my comp is actually really quiet with all case fans + my CPU fan turned all the way up. Now when my GPU fan is cranked up past 60% it gets loud lol.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Please.. I beg of you..

PII =









Ph II =





















































:l achen:


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yeah I understand and if you can handle the noise then I say more power to ya. For me fan noise kills my ears. After 13 years of no ear protection in loud hard rock bands my ears are very sensitive to high frequency noise. That's why I love my Ch-50.


I feel your pain Rocker...










Me in 1984


----------



## -Crash-

lol I see your point Enigma.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


So, I have the CM V8 CPU cooler, but not too impressed with its airflow, so im thinking of replacing the fan in it with this:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24585

I would like to see, if im at the limits of the fans CFM or the V8 it self. I've been up to 3.8GHz on my B50 but i really want to be at the magic 4.0GHz on air.










 Ok, that fan will blow a magzine off the rack! I mean that too. One thing we've learned over the years is that the stated CFM of a fan isn't always what they say it is. You want to also blow your ears out, then yes get a Delta, but you should first put one of these in the top blowhole. 
http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Ultra-S.../dp/B002XISTXM 
Mindy has Super Saver shipping so everything we buy is shipped free and the distribution center is 35 miles away so most stuff we buy from them gets here the next day. I have 2 on my table right now, one will go in the top of Mindy's Scout, the other in the rear out of my Haf 932. They'll go in with no fan slowing noise altering devices in the way. I'm doing major fan overhaul in our cases as soon as the rest of the supplies come.
This is coming from Canada: http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain...unt-p-405.html
Which will hold this beauty: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835214007
And the bottom front will be lit by this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27390
Pictures will be made when all is ready to set up and of course, after they're in.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


ok, my scout arrives friday(according to UPS) how many of each fan and size would i need if i replaced them all 2 blue?? 3 120mm and 2 140mm? also does anyone know if there is color differences in the blue led's that antec use and the blue led's that cooler master use for there fans? I am going BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yes, I know, I have them both. The Antec blue is a little lighter, more like the color from a blue CCFL. The CM blue is very blue, like the most recent set of LEDs that have hit the market, like the ones above. If you mix them they kinda flush each other out and you get a medium blue inside the case but if they're both together you'll see a difference.


----------



## Rockr69

I do have to say Crash if I could give you rep for that sweet avatar, I would.


----------



## Rockr69

Hi Bri, nice to see ya. You been layin low?


----------



## -Crash-

lol thanks rocker!

@BriSleep

yea I was thinking of going Noctua I found some 120's that would fit in the V8 nicely.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/66...l?tl=g36c15s60


----------



## Enigma8750

NOCTUA...Ummmmm


----------



## Enigma8750

With that V8 the best thing would be fan blowing from the drive bays on it. Maybe at about 35 cfm and 6 inchs out. That would drop your temps a lot and that NOCTUA would definitely do the trick with the output.


----------



## -Crash-

my main reason for looking at the delta was to see how the V8 reacts at different cfm and fan speed levels.

To get back to what you asked Rocker, about 4.0GHz on air, its because its a challenge, the average computer user can get an unlocked CPU on water and have a fairly good chance at getting to 4.0GHz but doing it on air take skill, patients, and knowledge. Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to put down anyone or the way they want to build a system, this is just the way I do things.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


With that V8 the best thing would be fan blowing from the drive bays on it. Maybe at about 35 cfm and 6 inchs out. That would drop your temps a lot and that NOCTUA would definitely do the trick with the output.


Beat you to it, I have had a CM R4 in the top 3 drive bays for about 3 months now. It does help a bit but if turned up too much the disrupts the air flow and I have noticed an increase in temp when that happens.


----------



## Enigma8750

That 550 dually will hit 4.0 or alittle higher on air. And you could get it better I bet if you give it a little ambient wind.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


Beat you to it, I have had a CM R4 in the top 3 drive bays for about 3 months now. It does help a bit but if turned up too much the disrupts the air flow and I have noticed an increase in temp when that happens.




You have been holdin out on us Crashy... Thats a tight rig man.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You have been holdin out on us Crashy... Thats a tight rig man.


The pics of my rig are a few pages back. Page 602 I think.


----------



## Enigma8750

sorry I missed them.. I had to reinstall my OS like twice in two weeks. I got a poison pen pal from church. God bless him. For he knows not what he is doing.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


Well that all depends if your hardware can take more power, when running prime95 and Furmark on the highest settings my comp only uses 400w max, thats with my PII B50 @ 3.8GHz and my HD5770 clocked at 960core and 1445mem, that leaves me with an extra 150w not being used, granted I am not trying to bring my PSU to its limits but I doubt that the fans that I am using, even if i get that Delta that pulls 17.7w max, will bring my PSU to unstable limits.


Don't you kids listen? No, wait, um read? Haven't you seen my post on 80+ ratings and the whole reason a PSU goes unstable when it reaches a certain point? If you run your system to 400W, you're already close to the limits of that PSU, there's no way you have 150W to spare, you apply that extra wattage and you will fry. I don't know what or how much you'll fry but you will fry. Actually you'll probably trip the thermal break and the system will just quit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hi Bri, nice to see ya. You been layin low?


Yeah, kinda, I've been doing major research, spent 8 hours the other day just learning about water cooling and the ratings and actual practical uses of different fans. The biggest single downfall of the Scout case is the blow hole, that fan, I'd like to say sucks but it doesn't and it doesn't blow either, so I had to find out why, why not and... what I/ we can do about it.

Then there's Mindy's appointment, she had to learn to use a Cpap and I had a thing on my face that looked like melanoma and you know my troubles with my meds, so we're working that out too.

I have mostly been studying though, lots of research into what to do when we get our new house, what to watch out for, what not to do, what it's been through in the past. Then, lots of computer studying, I learned how to do [email protected] on all 4 cores and the Gpu. Man these new Gpus are powerful!







With the ATI 5870 you can fold in one hour about the same amount you can with all 4 Cpu cores folding in the same amount of time and the new Fermi cards are expected to be even more powerful with thier Cuda processors built in. I learned a bunch of .html code from a guy on the Evga board, I learned about soldering, unsoldering, how to change the LEDs in a drive, on a fan, in your PSU. Man my brain is getting full!


----------



## -Crash-

You'll like this shot.


----------



## Enigma8750

Killer Station.. Who's the Artist.. Thats a wicked looking art there at your left and at your top right. is that two girls testing each others lip gloss.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


lol thanks rocker!

@BriSleep

yea I was thinking of going Noctua I found some 120's that would fit in the V8 nicely.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/66...l?tl=g36c15s60


 Yeah, I think Kev_b did that on his rig but I can't remember if it was his air cooler or his CH50.
BTW, many kudos to Kev_b as he's the one that set me on the path of most of these fans and the Mountain Mods holder.


----------



## DefecTalisman

CM replied to my mail








Its funny, I am not going crazy right, the scout side panels weren't on thier site ? Cause now they are








http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...hp?cPath=36_52


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


You'll like this shot.




 Yes, I for one love this shot, as you may see I'm quoting the picture which is not at all usual for me. So, is that etched there or are they stickers??


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











Killer Station.. Who's the Artist.. Thats a wicked looking art there at your left and at your top right. is that two girls testing each others lip gloss.


lol yea that's two girls...umm...testing each others lip gloss lol, my wife picked it out lol

and the one on the left is from San Fransisco street artists. There amazing to watch, it cost me $5.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yes, I for one love this shot, as you may see I'm quoting the picture which is not at all usual for me. So, is that etched there or are they stickers??


Sticker lol, but looks so nice I was shocked.


----------



## Enigma8750

The Stickers are cool. The Artist is cool. And I think the wife is wanting to tell you something..... Just kidding.. That's not something that my wife would pick for me but it did catch my attention.


----------



## Enigma8750

Good night men. The Generals wife is calling me to bed.


----------



## -Crash-

lol take it easy.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Crash-* 
Sticker lol, but looks so nice I was shocked.

D'oh!! Fremont!!







I've been looking at your posts for days now and it didn't even hit me until you mentioned S.F., I lived with my aunt in Daly City for a summer, worked downtown.
Guys, Crash lives where all these computer places are, Digital Storm, New Egg, Corsair, if it wasn't so late there are at least 4 other computer companies all in the same spot.

Yes, they look nothing like stickers, would actually be a good template if you wanted to practice some plexi etching.
So Crash, are you going to tell us where you got the desk? Is it custom? I have not seen anything like that but would be willing to pay a lot for one.

Oh and as for fan controllers, I don't know but you guys could do something like this: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ff-switch.html

Me too, Mindy's saying she's going to watch the blue ray version of Transformers without me. Night all!


----------



## -Crash-

Yea NP I got it as one of those giant computer stores you were talking about, you might have seen one while you lived here, its called Fry's. Got it for $175.00 after tax. Silicon valley is an amazing place lol.

http://www.frys.com/product/6009618?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG

lol BTW i work across the street from Corsair, at a place called Lam Research. Lam is a semiconductor company we make the worlds best wafer etching machines.


----------



## BriSleep

Sweet, thanks for the link!! Now I have to figure out how to sell a brand new desk that I just payed $139- for.









Oh, nice, so why don't you walk across the street tomorrow and tell them you friend didn't get a velvet bag with his PSU, no, all I got was a nylon bag! If I had known that the velvet bag came with the 750 I would have payed the extra what $30- for 100W more but *Nooooooo*, they kept it thier dirty little secret! I had to learn about it the hard way, on the mean streets of Reno, oh sorry thought I was somewhere else. Crash, you ever heard the joke "Reno is so close to hell you can see Sparks"?


----------



## -Crash-

Haha! nice, I love this desk, and its a hell of a price, the closest desk I found like this is about $400.


----------



## -Crash-

well it went down in price but here is the look alike, its $299, and just about the same thing.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.roccafortesales.com/image/index_flashnone.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.roccafortesales.com/&usg=__1WsnjRe6XDYCKEWRW1s4JaNzT3g=&h=600&w=640&sz =42&hl=en&start=15&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=OuBZVULrZyVHe M:&tbnh=128&tbnw=137&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgaming%2Bdesk%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26cl ient%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## BriSleep

Holy Crow!! I just swallowed my adams apple!







I think you're paying for the advert there man, I mean, where's the rudder, where are the yokes and steering wheel? Shouldn't that be included? That beast would take up the whole room I don't even have yet.
Six monitors? They got like someones vitals on 3 and the other 3 are running a game! You gotta have 2 eyefinity cards for that much vision, not to mention Verrrrry deeeep pockets. *Lined with money.*


----------



## -Crash-

lol that's what I'm thinking. I could buy another 5770 with the money I saved from going with the desk at Fry's in stead of the other one lol.


----------



## Rogue1266

This is Great. Love it... Crash, Thanks for the Idea....


----------



## -Crash-

lol my old game pad is in that pic, stupid Saitek lol.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


ok, my scout arrives friday(according to UPS) how many of each fan and size would i need if i replaced them all 2 blue?? 3 120mm and 2 140mm? also does anyone know if there is color differences in the blue led's that antec use and the blue led's that cooler master use for there fans? I am going BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Danny, just an FYI. The rear fan & front fan both connect to an on/off switch outside the Scout. Don't ask me the best route to changing the colors while keeping the switch operable. I'm inexperienced.

Just an FYI in case you were pre-ordering fans to mod as soon as possible.

**Edit** Forgot to answer your question. Included is: top 140mm, front 140mm, rear 120mm. Front & rear are the 2 that are connected to the switch for on/off red led. Top fan is non-led

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Don't you kids listen? No, wait, um read? Haven't you seen my post on 80+ ratings and the whole reason a PSU goes unstable when it reaches a certain point? If you run your system to 400W, you're already close to the limits of that PSU, there's no way you have 150W to spare, you apply that extra wattage and you will fry. I don't know what or how much you'll fry but you will fry. Actually you'll probably trip the thermal break and the system will just quit.


Bri, if you wrote up a sticky worthy thread on PSU, I'd be proud to link it in my sig.


----------



## clee413

Sorry if this is considered double post, seeing as I posted a reply a few minutes ago. Slowly catching up with the discussions (it's late but I cannot sleep because the wife's sister is over and ..well.. lets just say its not 'cool & quiet' in my home)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh, nice, so why don't you walk across the street tomorrow and tell them you friend didn't get a velvet bag with his PSU, no, all I got was a nylon bag! If I had known that the velvet bag came with the 750 I would have payed the extra what $30- for 100W more but *Nooooooo*, they kept it thier dirty little secret! I had to learn about it the hard way, on the mean streets of Reno, oh sorry thought I was somewhere else. Crash, you ever heard the joke "Reno is so close to hell you can see Sparks"?










I, in fact, did get the velvet bag & if it makes you feel any better, its not that plush. The outside material is velvet, but inside is just like the material on any duffel bag. I'm betting you can find the same bag for pennies and slap a corsair logo on it.









I'm in Las Vegas, and although I wasn't asked, I've never heard that before.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*









.


I saw your first postings of your rig & until tonight, never noticed we have the same keyboard. Saitek Eclipse? I am assuming the red LEDs sold you too lol. Nice looking keyboard, and no real big complaints, except now I have been enlightened about mechanical keyboards, so I want to upgrade. Oh upgrades, will my savings account never grow?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Don't anyone get me wrong, I love all the things everyone is doing here, but it just seems to me that all the extra power used to drive all those high power fans could be better put to use by the hardware to go faster. The only advantage air has over water that I see is a heatsink never wears out. I know someday the pump in my Ch-50 is going to give up the ghost where on air if the fan dies you can just replace the fan and keep on trucking and I'll have to replace my whole unit.


lol, don't get me wrong (either) Rockr, but were you half asleep when posting this? I understood your point(s).. both of them, but I had to read it 3 times because half way through you sort of swapped sides. No biggie, and not at all flaming in any sort. I just found it amusing that you begin by feeling excessive fans eat too much wattage & then I feel like at the end you dread the pump replacement.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Bri, if you wrote up a sticky worthy thread on PSU, I'd be proud to link it in my sig.










 My apologies for the edit. If you PM me on how to do this I'd be glad to. One of the things I noticed during my 3 day study binge is that there is no guide to PSU's on overclock.net


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


My apologies for the edit. If you PM me on how to do this I'd be glad to. One of the things I noticed during my 3 day study binge is that there is no guide to PSU's on overclock.net


When you say "how to do *it*", are you referring to how to write up a "sticky worthy thread"? If so, usually its up to a moderator and/or admin by choice based on how well written & thorough your info is. Typically they are pretty long & detailed. If you did, however, write it up, I would definitely support it.

Good example of a thorough, "sticky worthy" thread/OP by Shadow.


----------



## Repton

Hey ! Just got this case and transplanted my system !

At present I have q6600, 6gb DDR2, nvidia 9800GT, Asus maximus II gene.

Cpu on air at 3.5Ghz but switching to an H50 soon and replacing gpu with a nice gtx285 or 295 if I can squeeze it in









Got a pair of silent eagle 1000 fans on the panel which are also keeping it nice and cool and moved the red 120mm fan to the front below the optical drive and put a generic exhaust fan in the rear waiting to be replaced by the H50...


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:

Originally Posted by BriSleep: My apologies for the edit. If you PM me on how to do this I'd be glad to. One of the things I noticed during my 3 day study binge is that there is no guide to PSU's on overclock.net
I second that Bri. if you write one, I would definitely support it as well.
Ok, I'm real not that much of a advanced modder in anyway. So being in here with you guys that have way more experience them me is helping Big time.
You have some good post's Bri, so again I would support your writing...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Repton* 
Hey ! Just got this case and transplanted my system !

At present I have q6600, 6gb DDR2, nvidia 9800GT, Asus maximus II gene.

Cpu on air at 3.5Ghz but switching to an H50 soon and replacing gpu with a nice gtx285 or 295 if I can squeeze it in









Got a pair of silent eagle 1000 fans on the panel which are also keeping it nice and cool and moved the red 120mm fan to the front below the optical drive and put a generic exhaust fan in the rear waiting to be replaced by the H50...

NICE WORK! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


lol, don't get me wrong (either) Rockr, but were you half asleep when posting this? I understood your point(s).. both of them, but I had to read it 3 times because half way through you sort of swapped sides. No biggie, and not at all flaming in any sort. I just found it amusing that you begin by feeling excessive fans eat too much wattage & then I feel like at the end you dread the pump replacement.










Yeah you misunderstood. What I was meaning is I'll never go back to an air cooled cpu cooler even though I have a greater degree of difficulty of replacement when my movable parts wear out and the only advantage air has in my mind is when the fan goes, just pop on another and there ya go. You're fixed! Whereas when my pump goes I have to replace the whole unit and will gladly do so to avoid the noise issues I have with air. That's why I love my HD5770 over my HD3850 (besides the obvious fact it kicks the 3850's ass







). The only cure for the noise the 3850 makes was to filch my old Zalman ZF700 from my wife until my new stuff came in. Even at an idle with 25% fan load the 3850 sounded like a hair dryer under a pillow. Drove me nuts! The 5770 however is quiet as church mouse until there's work to do then it gets noisy and with a rather satisfying mighty roar, but I can handle that. It's proportional to the job it's doing. So that's what I was referring to. Noise vs. performance vs. cost. Again IMHO , air can never win. I appreciate and applaud those who take on the air challenge. That's awesome when they achieve that goal, but I bet their system sounds like a mini hovercraft setting out and if that's their bag, I got nothing but respect. I just don't understand it is all.

As to the excessive wattage I meant why waste the funds on all that noisiness with all those extra fans, when you could upgrade to a better board or cpu or video card to do the same job and still have peace of mind in a quiet computing environment. Like I said in an earlier post; after 13 years in loud hard rock bands my ears are super sensitive to high frequency noise and believe me when I say the noise can make you tired.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Repton*


Hey ! Just got this case and transplanted my system !

At present I have q6600, 6gb DDR2, nvidia 9800GT, Asus maximus II gene.

Cpu on air at 3.5Ghz but switching to an H50 soon and replacing gpu with a nice gtx285 or 295 if I can squeeze it in









Got a pair of silent eagle 1000 fans on the panel which are also keeping it nice and cool and moved the red 120mm fan to the front below the optical drive and put a generic exhaust fan in the rear waiting to be replaced by the H50...



sweet, nice to have you join the group.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Repton*


Hey ! Just got this case and transplanted my system !

At present I have q6600, 6gb DDR2, nvidia 9800GT, Asus maximus II gene.

Cpu on air at 3.5Ghz but switching to an H50 soon and replacing gpu with a nice gtx285 or 295 if I can squeeze it in









Got a pair of silent eagle 1000 fans on the panel which are also keeping it nice and cool and moved the red 120mm fan to the front below the optical drive and put a generic exhaust fan in the rear waiting to be replaced by the H50...


Very nice. Welcome to the club bud....


----------



## Rogue1266

Sorry for Double-post but... Ok, I'm am very excited.... I didn't even know it. I'm walking threw my house cleaning up, not realizing that the old-man grabbed my UPS order and sat it on the kitchen table. I walked in there, made coffee, went and sat down in the living room to watch the news. The hole time not realizing that its there.
LOL WOW WOW.... Well, you all know what I'll be doing the next few days. WOW WOW, Very cool....


----------



## Enigma8750

BriSleep said:


> Then there's Mindy's appointment, she had to learn to use a Cpap and I had a thing on my face that looked like melanoma and you know my troubles with my meds, so we're working that out too.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Tell her to get the nose pillows.. They are great. I hate having that reject from the Alien movie straped on my face. I much better like my Scuba Steve apparatus. Its sexy and you can stay down for hours with it..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Sorry for Double-post but... Ok, I'm am very excited.... I didn't even know it. I'm walking threw my house cleaning up, not realizing that the old-man grabbed my UPS order and sat it on the kitchen table. I walked in there, made coffee, went and sat down in the living room to watch the news. The hole time not realizing that its there.
LOL WOW WOW.... Well, you all know what I'll be doing the next few days. WOW WOW, Very cool....









Thats A SURPRISE... Have lots of fun duckie.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Sorry for Double-post but... Ok, I'm am very excited.... I didn't even know it. I'm walking threw my house cleaning up, not realizing that the old-man grabbed my UPS order and sat it on the kitchen table. I walked in there, made coffee, went and sat down in the living room to watch the news. The hole time not realizing that its there.
LOL WOW WOW.... Well, you all know what I'll be doing the next few days. WOW WOW, Very cool....









lols ... like Christmas all over again









That UD3H is a great motherboard. Have fun and donâ€™t forget to take a break to piss and eat haha.


----------



## clee413

@Rockr:







Understood. I see your point.. Why spend money for heat sink, CPU air cooler fan, and all the other fans when you could have just bought 1 water cooler. In all honesty, I don't know about others, but the concept of water cooling intimidates me. Prior to 1 month ago, the only CPU cooling I had was stock AMD. I bought my first 3rd party air cooler, and I am beginning to see where the value is in water cooling.

Good stuff man! Always enjoy reading your posts.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Sorry for Double-post but... Ok, I'm am very excited.... I didn't even know it. I'm walking threw my house cleaning up, not realizing that the old-man grabbed my UPS order and sat it on the kitchen table. I walked in there, made coffee, went and sat down in the living room to watch the news. The hole time not realizing that its there. 
LOL WOW WOW.... Well, you all know what I'll be doing the next few days. WOW WOW, Very cool....


Nice surprise! I get my stuff sent to my work, so whenever I hear the *beep beep* (chime) go off & I'm expecting a delivery, I get a little excited. UPS delivery.. the modern day Santa Clause!

As for the weekend plans (if you haven't started already), I wish you a smooth build/swap/install. Sounds like it's going to be a lot of fun. Almost makes me want to order something just so I can sit down & install it this weekend.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


That UD3H is a great motherboard. Have fun and donâ€™t forget to take a break to piss and eat haha.


I lol'd at this comment because I usually forget to eat & piss.


----------



## Danny Boy

ok, i received my $55 back from amazon today.....what should i spend it on. What would help out my case...i do have 2 120mm antec fans sitting here for the side of my case...but they are blue...


----------



## antipesto93

CM r4 fans <3


----------



## Danny Boy

was thinking of getting 2 of those and then a fan controller....is all the fans that come with the scout led's or is the top fan not led?

this is what i am thinking of ordering


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


was thinking of getting 2 of those and then a fan controller....is all the fans that come with the scout led's or is the top fan not led?

this is what i am thinking of ordering


The top fan does not come with LED's in it.

If you can, go with this thermal compound, its the best on the market.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/96...html?tl=g8c127


----------



## Danny Boy

anyone know if cooler master makes 140mm red fans?? cant find them anywhere


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


was thinking of getting 2 of those and then a fan controller....is all the fans that come with the scout led's or is the top fan not led?


Hey Danny, on (this forum thread) page 615, I responded to your question regarding the included fans on the CM Scout.









As for what to buy? Hmm $55.00 Amazon credit? Are your optical drives black? If not, may want to pick up a black one to match the outside of the Scout. Just an idea off the top of my head.

On an un-related note, I thought I'd share this with the Scouts: (Sorry, this is a bit off topic)

Quote:



Source: CNN









*Topeka 'renames' itself 'Google, Kansas'*

In a formal proclamation Monday, Bunten announced his city will be known as "Google" -- Google, Kansas.
"It's just fun. We're having a good time of it," he said of the unofficial name change, which will last through the end of March. "There's a lot of good things that are going on in our city."


----------



## antipesto93

you will need a fan controller, but the stock fans are very quiet, the top fan is not an LED fan, and to use the LED fans with your fan controller you need a molex > 3pin converter.

nice fan controller choice there
also mx-3 is not really all that, i would go mx-2 , mx-3 hasnt prooved itself to me yet


----------



## -Crash-

Picked up some more goodies from work, some LED's stainless allen head bolts, nylon locking stainless nuts, some random badges, a cool warning sticker, and a few rubber grommets.



Not sure what I'm going to do with the plastic badges, and sticker but thought they were cool so I grabbed them. Gotta love free stuff.


----------



## antipesto93

rofl, awsome signs,,... now find an interesting place to put thme


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


Picked up some more goodies from work, some LED's stainless allen head bolts, nylon locking stainless nuts, some random badges, a cool warning sticker, and a few rubber grommets.

Not sure what I'm going to do with the plastic badges, and sticker but thought they were cool so I grabbed them. Gotta love free stuff.










Can't beat free.









Where do you work?


----------



## Danny Boy

clee413, ty for answering me and sorry i missed it. I believe i am going with the fan controller and fans and mx-2, now my question with the fan controller(as i am a complete nooB) is with it only being 4 channel(im guessing made to controll 4 seperate fans) can i control the front fan on one, the top fan on one, the rear fan on one, and the side 2 fans on one??

NM went through the reviews and found a couple people using it with 5 fans..or more


----------



## -Crash-

I work at a Semiconductor wafer etching manufacture called Lam Research Corp., we make the machines that cut our beloved AMD chips, during Q4 of last year, USC Berkley just cut to 10nm with one of our machines! Unfortunately they will not disclose the recipe to anyone to cut that small...selfish lol


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


clee413, ty for answering me and sorry i missed it. I believe i am going with the fan controller and fans and mx-2, now my question with the fan controller(as i am a complete nooB) is with it only being 4 channel(im guessing made to controll 4 seperate fans) can i control the front fan on one, the top fan on one, the rear fan on one, and the side 2 fans on one??

NM went through the reviews and found a couple people using it with 5 fans..or more


yes you can do that with a "Y" cable like this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/72...?tl=g2c251s635


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


clee413, ty for answering me and sorry i missed it. I believe i am going with the fan controller and fans and mx-2, now my question with the fan controller(as i am a complete nooB) is with it only being 4 channel(im guessing made to controll 4 seperate fans) can i control the front fan on one, the top fan on one, the rear fan on one, and the side 2 fans on one??

NM went through the reviews and found a couple people using it with 5 fans..or more


Just a note- The included fans are very quiet, and not very powerfull, so although i fan controller, i dont keep the original fans controlled, as they are so quiet, my video card fan is louder than them anyway, also makes for easier cable management


----------



## Danny Boy

well 2 more days for my new case to arrive, 1 more day for my sons power supply and then ill set up his PC...... wifes pc is not moving along like i would like it too, but...its her loss not mine AHAHAHA


----------



## -Crash-

This is a good place for all your LED DIY needs. If anyone is interested.

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-b...Fled_prods.htm


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


anyone know if cooler master makes 140mm red fans?? cant find them anywhere


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=36_316


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=36_316

also, a 120mm will also fit at the top, works better for me than the 140
the stock 140 is also a very good fan anyway- i wouldnt bother replacing it,


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=36_316

umm still cant find em, see blue but no red


----------



## the.ronin

For anyone that's fiddled with their lower drive cage, how did you guys remove the rivets? Did you just take a drill to it or dremel it off or just hack it off?

Also, are the positioning of the rivet holes equidistant such that the drive cage could go in backwards (i.e., you could insert drives from the non-window side of the case)?

Thanks!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


For anyone thatâ€™s fiddled with their lower drive cage, how did you guys remove the rivets? Did you just take a drill to it or dremel it off or just hack it off?

Also, are the positioning of the rivet holes equidistant such that the drive cage could go in backwards (i.e., you could insert drives from the non-window side of the case)?

Thanks!


Bit drill, bit angle grinder, left some marks in the 5,1/4" drive bays tough
I'm not 100% sure if the line up and can't realy check, but you could probably just make new holes for the new positioning of the rivets


----------



## -Crash-

BTW MlbrottarN nice liquid cooling mod, I like the 420x140 (or is that a 360x120?) rad in the front like that, I may steal that concept lol but I'll prob do a 280x140 when I make the switch to liquid. What size tubing did you use?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I feel your pain Rocker...










Me in 1984


"OOOOHHHHHH! (in a bronx mother's accent-you know like Fran Drescher) Weren't you handsome!"

Is that a Kramer by chance?


----------



## Enigma8750

No that's a 81 Ibanez with a Fender Maple neck and a Enigma taping job. That guitar sounded soo freakin good.


----------



## -Crash-

I was born in 1984...LOL!


----------



## Enigma8750

I was one year from being married in 1984. You missed all the good music..


----------



## Enigma8750

Lets find DAnnyBoy his red fans.. Im going in.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I was one year from being married in 1984. You missed all the good music..

lol I didn't miss anything, 75% of the music I listen to is 70's-80's rock, UFO is one of my favorites. And I can find it all the interweb! LOL im a 80's car guys too lol, i've owned 2 second gen Mazda RX7's and a Mitsu. Starion.


----------



## Enigma8750

DannyBoy. This fans for you.

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-.../dp/B0026ZPFBG

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...617312d75d95b7

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25374

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sc14slsm65cf.html


----------



## kev_b

God, I was 10 years out of high school in 1984.


----------



## Enigma8750

i love that model. They were soo cool.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











i love that model. They were soo cool.


YEA, that's the one, mine was red, I ended up chopping it in 2 pieces lol.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


God, I was 10 years out of high school in 1984.










Now kev you shouldn't curse like that!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


DannyBoy. This fans for you.
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-.../dp/B0026ZPFBG

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...617312d75d95b7

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25374


Good job fearless leader! Rep+ for that extra duty!


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


DannyBoy. This fans for you.
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-.../dp/B0026ZPFBG

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...617312d75d95b7

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25374

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sc14slsm65cf.html


I just ordered 2 more 120mm, a fan controller and mx-2 tim today from newegg, just gonna replace the 140mm uptop and run the 120mm there, gonna put a blue 120mm behind the dvd drive area and 1 blue and 1 red in the side door....gonna look ghetto but thats how i roll. when i buy more parts, i will order that ziggy 140mm fan to make my PC fully RED!!


----------



## imh073p

I like the fact that theres older and younger members of this thread, puts things into perspective. I was only 9 in 1984, thats when i got slayer-haunting the chapel, metallica-ride the lightning, iron maiden-powerslave, venom-at war with satan, Posessed-Death Metal Demo, ect... Gotta love the 80's.


----------



## Danny Boy

i was 5 in 84....dam that still sounds old lol, i hate being 30


----------



## Enigma8750

In 1984 my favorite music was the scorpions, Van Halen Diver Down, and Journey


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


i was 5 in 84....dam that still sounds old lol, i hate being 30


Being 30 is the best. You know yourself. Your pretty settled. Your willie still will shoot holes in the ceiling and you can run a mile if you decide to .. Thirty is Great.


----------



## -Crash-

good taste in music Enigma, Michael and Rudolf Schenker, are some of my favorite guitar players.

BTW look what I got from work today, they just scrap stuff like this:

This thing damn near weighs 5lbs. lol




this is about 18" or so.


not sure what I'm going to do with them, but I bet I can use them on my comp somewhere.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Being 30 is the best. You know yourself. Your pretty settled. Your willie still will shoot holes in the ceiling and you can run a mile if you decide to .. Thirty is Great.


lol 21 was the best for me, just out of boot camp, was 195 and solid muscle at 5foot10...all down hill after that...but i agree 30 is the age where everything should be settled.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


In 1984 my favorite music was the scorpions, Van Halen Diver Down, and Journey


Ya that pretty obvious by the stripe job on your guitar and that tshirt you were wearing in that awesome pic lols. Good share!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


good taste in music Enigma, Michael and Rudolf Schenker, are some of my favorite guitar players.

BTW look what I got from work today, they just scrap stuff like this:

This thing damn near weighs 5lbs. lol




this is about 18" or so.


not sure what I'm going to do with them, but I bet I can use them on my comp somewhere.


.22 cal pistol barrel
piston chamber for a auto door
Column for looks.


----------



## michaeljr1186

hey guys! my front audio panel headphone jack thing is messing up whenever I plug in my headset. I double checked my connection and made sure it went through to HD AUDIO plug on the mobo. However the sound in the headset would cut out like a short. It would switch back and forth to my speakers and headset. could it be a defective panel? if so does CM offer replacement?


----------



## Enigma8750

did you set the HD Audio in the Bios.. if you did then I would get a cheap sound card and hook up to that. Have you tried another headset. Knock that off the list. and then get a new panel I guess or plug into the back of the case there. The Creative x-fi gamer is cheap and it has a plug on it if its not the wires. Better than changing out the mobo. Check your motherboard sound drivers too.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


hey guys! my front audio panel headphone jack thing is messing up whenever I plug in my headset. I double checked my connection and made sure it went through to HD AUDIO plug on the mobo. However the sound in the headset would cut out like a short. It would switch back and forth to my speakers and headset. could it be a defective panel? if so does CM offer replacement?


Have you tried the legacy connection or just the hd? More than likely its your onboard sound thats the problem. You might also want to check your mobo manual to see which mode is supported.


----------



## -Crash-




----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


did you set the HD Audio in the Bios.. if you did then I would get a cheap sound card and hook up to that. Have you tried another headset. Knock that off the list. and then get a new panel I guess or plug into the back of the case there. The Creative x-fi gamer is cheap and it has a plug on it if its not the wires. Better than changing out the mobo. Check your motherboard sound drivers too.


I will thanks for the help!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Have you tried the legacy connection or just the hd? More than likely its your onboard sound thats the problem. You might also want to check your mobo manual to see which mode is supported.


I checked it. it was my mobo, it wasn't supported. it wasn't the case fault.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*





that looks wrong...measure the other one...


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


that looks wrong...measure the other one...


lol that's what I hear all day at work. we work in tolerances of about +/-.005 at the most.


----------



## Enigma8750

What Material is that. Aluminum or alloy... And did they throw that away because it was 6 thousanths of an inch off... Sounds like some women I know.


----------



## michaeljr1186

so i just went to asus website and downloaded the driver for the mobo and now my headphone jack works flawlessly......what would i do without OCN lol.

w00t!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


I checked it. it was my mobo, it wasn't supported. it wasn't the case fault.


Thanks for getting back to us with the solution. So many ask for help and then never return to say if it helped or not.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
so i just went to asus website and downloaded the driver for the mobo and now my headphone jack works flawlessly......what would i do without OCN lol.

w00t!!!

That is soo Great. Man we are so glad that we could help you. Now you can listen to your porn without anyone knowing.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
What Material is that. Aluminum or alloy... And did they throw that away because it was 6 thousanths of an inch off... Sounds like some women I know.

no the part went back to the supplier for rework and it got a nic on it lol. you can see it in one of the pics.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
When you say "how to do *it*", are you referring to how to write up a "sticky worthy thread"? If so, usually its up to a moderator and/or admin by choice based on how well written & thorough your info is. Typically they are pretty long & detailed. If you did, however, write it up, I would definitely support it.

Good example of a thorough, "sticky worthy" thread/OP by Shadow.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
I second that Bri. if you write one, I would definitely support it as well.
Ok, I'm real not that much of a advanced modder in anyway. So being in here with you guys that have way more experience them me is helping Big time.
You have some good post's Bri, so again I would support your writing...









Hey gang!!








No, I meant how do I start a thread where there isn't one yet? I mean, don't you have to have the thread before someone can decide if it's worth making into a sticky?
The writing I can do, I mean really, look how much I post here, I know how to teach make instructions, you know. I had my own Narcolepsy website for 10 years, when you typed Narcolepsy into Google mine was one of 2 that popped up and mine was always on top and I didn't pay to get it that way. So, if you can tell me how to start a thread, like Enigma did with this one, I can start with my PSU info and 80+ ratings.

BTW, Enigma did Cooler Master just pick up on the fact that you had this thread and they made it the official Scout website or did you have to chat with them to do that?


----------



## Enigma8750

Bri. I watched a guy from NMpcTek do a storm Scout when they first came out and I had some extra cash so I bought one. He did the Digital Camo but I wanted to do the woodland thing.
Anyway, I ran my build in the MOTM contest twice. Never got past 2nd place and then I ran it in the Coolermaster Mod of the Year and I got 5th place. And then there was nothing.

My Mod days were a shambles and I had this crazy case that I still wanted to show out so I started a thread.
The Official Cooler Master Storm Scout Club
They changed it about a week later to the Cooler Master Storm Scout Club.

K10 and Kev b were my first real members. K10 built the Logo and Kev b helped so much that I can't even begin to go there. I just wanted a place that I could show off my rig but it turned out to be this big Thread that it is now. With poeple all over the world. I am so Blessed to have you guys being a part of this group. Love to you all.

Praise God

Gen Enigma


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Crash-* 
I was born in 1984...LOL!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I was one year from being married in 1984. You missed all the good music..

Ha! I got out of the Army the second time in 1984.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
In 1984 my favorite music was the scorpions, Van Halen Diver Down, and Journey

And A/C D/C, Blue Oyster Cult, E.L.O. REO Speedwagon, Aldo Nova's "Twitch", Ratt.


----------



## BriSleep

No one answered yet, so here it is again. How do you start a thread from scratch, you know where there isn't one on the subject yet?

I've seen at least 4, i-7 4.0Ghz clubs, 3 Windows 7 clubs, 1 thread on SSD's where the guy just wanted an Amen but got a discussion and 2 core i7 owners club where no one was discussing anything it's just a club, uh, 2 clubs. I have not seen a thread on power supplies except "how much power do you need". So someone tell me and I'll write up a PSU and 80+ rankings thread/guide.

TIA


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


No one answered yet, so here it is again. How do you start a thread from scratch, you know where there isn't one on the subject yet?

I've seen at least 4, i-7 4.0Ghz clubs, 3 Windows 7 clubs, 1 thread on SSD's where the guy just wanted an Amen but got a discussion and 2 core i7 owners club where no one was discussing anything it's just a club, uh, 2 clubs. I have not seen a thread on power supplies except "how much power do you need". So someone tell me and I'll write up a PSU and 80+ rankings thread/guide.

TIA


http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1267695365


----------



## Therapy?

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *BriSleep*   Ha! I got out of the Army the second time in 1984.  
In 1984 I was... let's see... I was -3









I might have missed out on good music back in those days, but that doesn't mean there's no good music these days. You guys should check out Therapy? (question mark included) It's straight heavy guitar rock to the core







And they've been going for quite some years without getting bored! They started out in 1990 and they're still live and kickin today! Latest album is 2009.

Check out their site: http://www.therapyquestionmark.co.uk/discography/

And some random songs:

(1994)
  
 YouTube- Therapy? - Screamager  



 
Anyways back to computer talk







I got word from my shop. They didn't find any defects in my mobo, memory, processor or PSU. So they're shipping it back and I'll likely get it all back today.

I'm just gonna put it back together and see what happens. I still don't know why things didn't work since they told me they got it to work when they put it together without tweaking anything.


----------



## kev_b

Enigma, I think I found a fan that would look great in your Scout that you have painted up all military like, the Akasa 120mm x 25mm Apache Black.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Crash-* 
BTW MlbrottarN nice liquid cooling mod, I like the 420x140 (or is that a 360x120?) rad in the front like that, I may steal that concept lol but I'll prob do a 280x140 when I make the switch to liquid. What size tubing did you use?

Thanks, it's a 360x120 rad, a 420 won't fit in the front probably 2cm too short.


----------



## the.ronin

So I just picked up a Dremel 300 and rivet gun lols
















Curious what size rivets are used in the Scout? 1/8" x 1/8"?

[edit] page 623 pwnage!!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


So I just picked up a Dremel 300 and rivet gun lols
















Curious what size rivets are used in the Scout? 1/8â€ x 1/8â€?

[edit] page 623 pwnage!!


Why does everyone keep using such sizzy tools? ^^
Will post a pic of the tools used for my case tomorrow, won't have time today Karate training in a few mins


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


No one answered yet, so here it is again. How do you start a thread from scratch, you know where there isn't one on the subject yet?

I've seen at least 4, i-7 4.0Ghz clubs, 3 Windows 7 clubs, 1 thread on SSD's where the guy just wanted an Amen but got a discussion and 2 core i7 owners club where no one was discussing anything it's just a club, uh, 2 clubs. I have not seen a thread on power supplies except "how much power do you need". So someone tell me and I'll write up a PSU and 80+ rankings thread/guide.

TIA


Do as Bradey said (the new thread button) in the appropriate sub forum/forum (maybe -> http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/).


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


So I just picked up a Dremel 300 and rivet gun lols
















Curious what size rivets are used in the Scout? 1/8" x 1/8"?

[edit] page 623 pwnage!!


There are steel and aluminum Rivets.

I use steel 1/8 in. Diameter
3/16 -1/4 inch Grip range.










ACE HARDWARE artical 2014280
$5.99 per 100 Count

The aluminum are nice too. But I just use those with Aluminum Cases.


----------



## tlkamps

Anyone know where to find the HDD bay removal info? Just got a 5870 and removed the bottom rivits, but just can't figure the top ones out at all. Thanks


----------



## Enigma8750

This is only a guess but there is probably on rivet or screw on the none windowed side of the bay connecting it to the top bay. MlbrottarN will know. Here is his address. Drop him a PM. I think he is still on. http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=102551


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
There are steel and aluminum Rivets.

I use steel 1/8 in. Diameter
3/16 -1/4 inch Grip range.










ACE HARDWARE artical 2014280
$5.99 per 100 Count

The aluminum are nice too. But I just use those with Aluminum Cases.


Thanks, Enigma. I wasnâ€™t sure so I just got the Stanley assortment pack which includes the Â¼ but not the 3/16. Iâ€™ll try it out and see.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by Enigma8750: Thats A SURPRISE... Have lots of fun duckie.


Thank's Gen.Enigma8750. Man, alot of wire's to tuck away on this 700 Enigma. 
Thinking about making that cover plate? Can't get these wire's to lay out the way I 
want them too?? And thanks for the point in the right direction

Quote:



Originally Posted by the.ronin: lols ... like Christmas all over again









That UD3H is a great motherboard. Have fun and don't forget to take a break to piss and eat haha.


I have 2 hours of sleep under me. Wife's pissed off I didn't come to bed last night..LOL hahaha Eat??? once...LOL 'Piss', 'Coffee'; what do think?
Thanks brother. It is Christmas all over again. That's about when I bought my 'Scout'.

Quote:



Originally Posted by clee413: Nice surprise! I get my stuff sent to my work, so whenever I hear the *beep beep* (chime) go off & I'm expecting a delivery, I get a little excited. UPS delivery.. the modern day Santa Clause!

As for the weekend plans (if you haven't started already), I wish you a smooth build/swap/install. Sounds like it's going to be a lot of fun. Almost makes me want to order something just so I can sit down & install it this weekend.


Hey bud.. Thank You sir for the blessing on 'build/swap/install'. It work! 
First post, First load & First Windows Boot... "First Press of her 'POWER'...
So Thank You. As for the mobo, just 'WOW' is really the only thing I can say right now.. Vages huh. How's hmmmm, (it's been a few years?) 
'The Cheeta' Club', Right? LOL... Man, no one ever told me my mem. would be going at such an early age. LOL ( Maybe I should ram some 'G-skill' up my 'A...)

Anyway, Thank's guys for all the positive support and all the great knowledge you guys share. It is well appreciated...
I'm testing the hell out of her right now as I write this. I figure push it now because if any of this hardwear pops. Well, ya know what comes next!
I'm a pusher, 'Not a Punisher'...


----------



## Danny Boy

well my ziggy 964 clip finally arrived today. threw it on and dropped my temps by 15c over stock cooling.....now waiting for case to arrive tomorrow, and extra fans/tim/fan controller to arrive on monday. I am having a hard time deciding if i should put it together tomorrow or wait for everything....im so inpatient.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Hey bud.. Thank You sir for the blessing on 'build/swap/install'. It work! 
First post, First load & First Windows Boot... "First Press of her 'POWER'...
So Thank You. As for the mobo, just 'WOW' is really the only thing I can say right now.. Vages huh. How's hmmmm, (it's been a few years?) 
'The Cheeta' Club', Right? LOL... Man, no one ever told me my mem. would be going at such an early age. LOL ( Maybe I should ram some 'G-skill' up my 'A...)


Great!







I love it when a build goes smoothly. How about some pictures of the newly completed build?

Are you talking about the gentlemen's club, Cheetah's? lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


well my ziggy 964 clip finally arrived today. threw it on and dropped my temps by 15c over stock cooling.....now waiting for case to arrive tomorrow, and extra fans/tim/fan controller to arrive on monday. I am having a hard time deciding if i should put it together tomorrow or wait for everything....im so inpatient.


IMO if you're going to change out the fans, especially the top one, I would wait before assembling cause you're just going to have to remove the motherboard again.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Are you talking about the gentlemen's club, Cheetah's? lol

boobies? did someone say boobies? lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Well Cooler master just stole two of our mens inventions. seven9st surfer came up with a cable and PSU cover last year. And guess what is on the newest 932 Black Edition. A PSU cover. You would think that they could have sent him a thank you note. Photonmoo came up with the idea of adding the extra blow hole fan. An Idea that we officially submitted to Cooler Master 6 months ago.
  
 YouTube- CeBIT 2010 : Cooler Master showcase the HAFX  



 








Invention by seven9st surfer

Also I submitted the The double fan on the top Idea from us as a group. I think that was Photonmos' Idea. Boy they could at least send us some free stuff.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let it be Known to all that,
Photonmoo and Seven9st Surfer
Have been Promoted to Bird Colonel or Captain known in Navy.
They deserve all the Respect and Dignity that comes
with this Rank.
Congragulation Men.
Your Ideas and your Help with this site has actually changed
and increased the Quality of The CoolerMaster Brand.*

Photonmoo: Official Forum Moderator for The CM Storm Scout Club. 

*Photonmoo*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal
Distinguished Intelligence Award






























seven9st surfer:Modder Extraordinare 

*seven9st surfer*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal
Distinguished Intelligence Award


----------



## -Crash-

So Enigma am I safe in assuming your an ex navy man?


----------



## Enigma8750

*No, I am Ex USAF. I just used the Navy and Marines military awards for Cooler Master because of our Motto.
Semper Fi, Do or Die. 
Which is The Marines.
Thank you USM

Note: The last Award is A Central Intelligence Agency Award which are given to people in secret for doing amazing things for a Unit and don't get any Public Recognition for. As Cooler Master is not doing for these men. But as the General I am doing it, for them. My Men are the Best. The Few the Proud the Scouts. Semper Fi. Do or Die.*


----------



## -Crash-

Ah good to know, my older bro is a marine over seas ATM been in 11yrs now


----------



## Enigma8750

God Bless Him and his platoon


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


God Bless Him and his platoon


Thank you very much! He's on his second tour.


----------



## Enigma8750

May he come home safe and soon


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


Ah good to know, my older bro is a marine over seas ATM been in 11yrs now


Godspeed to your Brother.

_Semper Fi_


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


Ah good to know, my older bro is a marine over seas ATM been in 11yrs now


Really. It's time for him to come home as well as the rest of our men.
GOD BLESS your brother Crash....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* :Well Cooler master just stole one of our mens inventions. seven9st surfer came up with a cable and PSU cover last year. And guess what is on the newest 932 Black Edition. A PSU cover. You would think that they could have sent him a thank you note.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* :Also I submitted the The double fan on the top Idea from us as a group. I think that was Photonmos' Idea. Boy they could at least send us some free stuff.


Incredible, but not so surprising for large corporations today.


----------



## Danny Boy

hooah, army all the way


----------



## Rogue1266

Big Congrats to "seven9st surfer" & "Photonmoo"
for thier achievements....








:


----------



## -Crash-

Again thank you everyone!

And Congrats to seven9st surfer & Photonmoo!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Godspeed to your Brother.

_Semper Fi_


What an honor it is to have such a Distinguished guest to our Humble Club. Thank you for your visit Syrillian.


----------



## Rogue1266

Well guys. It's nothing special compaired to some our Scout builds in our club but it's special because it's mine... Here's a few pics of what I've been doing for the past 24 hours.








My old wiring mng.








My New but temp wiring mng. until I move. Just wanted to tighten up a bit. LOL ,yeah right...








Well, here's the finished product....



























and last my wifes little gift to me... Niceeeee....


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Well guys. It's nothing special compaired to some our Scout builds in our club but it's special because it's mine... Here's a few pics of what I've been doing for the past 24 hours.

Hey now don't under rate your build man, it's really clean I like it, and I usually don't like mixing two different led colors but that's nice. Grats Rogue!

How about some shots of it with the side on?


----------



## Danny Boy

So now I'm pissed. Got a call at 5:40 tonight from landlord that they are showing my house tomorrow at 1:30, 2:30, and 4:00. First off that's not 24 hours notice like they are required. So tried to call them 2 mins later and they close at 5pm...***. and to make matters worse, UPS delivers at 1-2 so I have to clean up all my pc parts tonight, just to pull them out again after all 3 showings.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


So now I'm pissed. Got a call at 5:40 tonight from landlord that they are showing my house tomorrow at 1:30, 2:30, and 4:00. First off that's not 24 hours notice like they are required. So tried to call them 2 mins later and they close at 5pm...***. and to make matters worse, UPS delivers at 1-2 so I have to clean up all my pc parts tonight, just to pull them out again after all 3 showings.


Thats lame. Just tell him off when he comes to give more warning! :swearing:


----------



## Danny Boy

They called at that time on purpose knowing I won't be able to say no till 9 am, thus not giving them enough time to cancel. There shady anyways. Told us when we moved in that our downstairs, basement was locked cause it was storage....IT'S A DAM APARTMENT...I hate these people


----------



## Rockr69

First off, Danny, that's a very nice looking build. Second tell the landlords to take a hike, no 24 hour notice-no showing the place. Not your rules but theirs. Third I'm confused as to why having the power supply upside down. If warm air rises and cool air helps to drive the warm air up by filling the space the warm air left wouldn't the psu divert some of the cool air that would be helping to replace the warm air trying get out and up. I know with that psu you're doing it for the light, but couldn't you get a light for that?


----------



## Danny Boy

Are u sure u r talking to me with the pay thing? And I think I will tell them they can come on Monday


----------



## Rockr69

I'm not sure I was talking about any pay thing. Oh my bad I meant nice build Rouge!


----------



## Danny Boy

Sorry, psu. Darn phone auto corrects spelling


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Sorry, psu. Darn phone auto corrects spelling


Yeah the PSU thing


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Well Cooler master just stole two of our mens inventions. seven9st surfer came up with a cable and PSU cover last year. And guess what is on the newest 932 Black Edition. A PSU cover. You would think that they could have sent him a thank you note. Photonmoo came up with the idea of adding the extra blow hole fan. An Idea that we officially submitted to Cooler Master 6 months ago.

YouTube- CeBIT 2010 : Cooler Master showcase the HAFX









Invention by seven9st surfer

Also I submitted the The double fan on the top Idea from us as a group. I think that was Photonmos' Idea. Boy they could at least send us some free stuff.

as much as I'd love to take credit for the PSU cover, I gotta say I got the idea from 88EVGAFTW HERE who got the idea from iandh HERE. but hey, at least it's a good idea and it's catching on.

Also, thanks for the promotion to captain! I actually got promoted just last month IRL to LTJG, 2 years in the Navy. And only about 10 more to go, with my flight contract


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Crash-* 
Hey now don't under rate your build man, it's really clean I like it, and I usually don't like mixing two different led colors but that's nice. Grats Rogue!

How about some shots of it with the side on?

Thanks crash man... Yeah, I just can't stand wires everywere. Sloppy to me when a person leave's wires hangin all over the place. Person being sloppy in my business and you won't be working on that elevator controler again. The next guy will make sure of that one.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I'm not sure I was talking about any pay thing. Oh my bad I meant nice build Rouge!

Thanks Rocker... Yeah, I hear you about the PSU. But the OC'ing I'm doing
is nothing like some of you guys are going for.. Some of the figures you guys hit are up there man.. This AMD Phenom IIx2 550 B.E. is just beautiful tho. I mean it came stock,clocked at a 14.5 multi x 201.3 FSB. Showing me 3112.35mhz. I'm still reading about all the features of this board. So I really don't want to just push her to hard yet. But I staged
the CPU's multi 3 times. First to a 15 multi; then to 15.5,then 16 and CPUID showed me 3314.22mhz. Not a glitch. Everything is just flying on my comp. Games are just rocken, and nothing that I open gives me a problem at all. No crash's, nothing. So I really can't wait to give this thing some juice. I am testing the hell out of it tho at these rates. Like I wrote earlyer in a post; Once she's up and working, I'm testing for a few days. Can never really tell when anything will pop tho... Either way, I'll be studying and testing all week-end.....









Hey,Hey Seven9st Surfer, congrates sir.







:


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


as much as I'd love to take credit for the PSU cover, I gotta say I got the idea from 88EVGAFTW HERE who got the idea from iandh HERE. but hey, at least it's a good idea and it's catching on.

Also, thanks for the promotion to captain! I actually got promoted just last month IRL to LTJG, 2 years in the Navy. And only about 10 more to go, with my flight contract


I made one for my old Storm Scout after seeing yours but I made front audio/USB holes in it. I don't think I have the pics anymore but I posted em in here once..

Edit: Found some


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Well Cooler master just stole two of our mens inventions. seven9st surfer came up with a cable and PSU cover last year. And guess what is on the newest 932 Black Edition. A PSU cover. You would think that they could have sent him a thank you note. Photonmoo came up with the idea of adding the extra blow hole fan. An Idea that we officially submitted to Cooler Master 6 months ago.

Also I submitted the The double fan on the top Idea from us as a group. I think that was Photonmos' Idea. Boy they could at least send us some free stuff.


On the 1 hand, I think it's great that companies are recognizing efficient ideas from modders. Communities, like OCN, drive the industry IMO. For example, the PSP Go was originally designed in a rendering by a homebrew handheld modder. 1 year later, I see it introduced at E3; go figure.

On the other hand, I think recognition, or some sort of gratitude should be shown to the community as well. Yes, we've all heard the saying "Good artists copy, and great artists steal", the old Microsoft/Apple thing from the 70's. Anyways, still, come on big business... at least a thank you is in order









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


and last my wifes little gift to me... Niceeeee....










Niiiiiiiice!!




























LOVE the headphones! BTW, theres a nice head-phones club here on OCN you may want to jump in on. I also have a pair of Sennheiser's in my wish list. Along with a new CPU/RAM/GPU & a Zune HD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


So now I'm pissed. Got a call at 5:40 tonight from landlord that they are showing my house tomorrow at 1:30, 2:30, and 4:00. First off that's not 24 hours notice like they are required. So tried to call them 2 mins later and they close at 5pm...***. and to make matters worse, UPS delivers at 1-2 so I have to clean up all my pc parts tonight, just to pull them out again after all 3 showings.


People suck :swearing: But look at the bright side.. All your parts are almost here, and soon the joy of assembly will be fulfilled!


----------



## K10

Also, I just got a new camera. I'm in no way a better photographer though.

EDIT: no tease my Heelys. I got em a while ago and never really felt the need for new shoes. I do enjoy rolling around but I don't do it...like ever.

Here are some more pics of my Antec 900.









I gotta repaint some of the mesh covers. I kinda half-a**ed em.


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*
Semper Fi, Do or Die.
Which is The Marines.
Thank you USM
*​
*
*​
​*
Hoorah

and grats gents on the ranks*​


----------



## clee413

Anyone know a good cpu temp reader that will run on startup with windows 7? coretemp doesnt =/


----------



## Therapy?

Hey guys look at what I made. My very own dustfilter for the fan on my window







Made out of women's stockings. I think I saw someone mention it before in here but here's the result:




























Works like a charm


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
Hey guys look at what I made. My very own dustfilter for the fan on my window







I think I saw someone mention it before in here but here's the result:




























Works like a charm









Lookin good! Nice fan spacer as well.


----------



## Therapy?

AND!!!!

Here's some pics of my scout which finally works







the only thing I didn't get to work is getting my memory to boot up in dual channel. I'll find something out soon though. I'm glad the thing just boots at all









It's not ENTIRELY finished yet but I just couldn't wait to show you a heap of pics

















Outer case with skull decal, standing symbol for my upcoming trail of death once I got some games going

















Remember waaaay back I had a custom decal made? Well this is it and it looks awesome

















Top view... headshot

















View of the inside with flash. I need to finish up some minor cable things.









Closer look









Inside without CCFL









Closer view









Inside WITH CCFL

















Another close view









W000 messy but not visible with window on

















Even my HD 5850 lights up nice

















Core Temp || HDD Temp || GPU Temp || Outide Temp

Well that's it for now. Hope you'll enjoy ^^

PLEASE give me some feedback on this! I've been anxious to show you guys since a month back but I had problems with RMA








And be gentle, this is my very first build from scratch


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Anyone know a good cpu temp reader that will run on startup with windows 7? coretemp doesnt =/


put shortcut into startup!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Let it be Known to all that,
Photonmoo and Seven9st Surfer
Have been Promoted to Bird Colonel or Captain known in Navy.
They deserve all the Respect and Dignity that comes
with this Rank.
Congragulation Men.
Your Ideas and your Help with this site has actually changed
and increased the Quality of The CoolerMaster Brand.*

Photonmoo: Official Forum Moderator for The CM Storm Scout Club.  

*Photonmoo*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal
Distinguished Intelligence Award 






























seven9st surfer:Modder Extraordinare 

*seven9st surfer*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal
Distinguished Intelligence Award 































Hehe thanks uncle.

I hope Coolermaster register on the forum and get a rep to liaise with us, and put all our brilliant ideas forward and into their new cases! Maybe even a Scout II or something like that.


----------



## Gigz

Hey all! long time lurker first time poster. I've pretty much read all that this thread has to offer (or at least so far) and I just wanted to thank all of you for the much needed help with building my new scout. I can't post pics right now as I'm at work but I will ASAP.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


AND!!!!

Here's some pics of my scout which finally works







the only thing I didn't get to work is getting my memory to boot up in dual channel. I'll find something out soon though. I'm glad the thing just boots at all









It's not ENTIRELY finished yet but I just couldn't wait to show you a heap of pics









snip

Well that's it for now. Hope you'll enjoy ^^

PLEASE give me some feedback on this! I've been anxious to show you guys since a month back but I had problems with RMA










Holy crap. that looks really good!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


AND!!!!

Here's some pics of my scout which finally works







the only thing I didn't get to work is getting my memory to boot up in dual channel. I'll find something out soon though. I'm glad the thing just boots at all









It's not ENTIRELY finished yet but I just couldn't wait to show you a heap of pics

















Outer case with skull decal, standing symbol for my upcoming trail of death once I got some games going

















Remember waaaay back I had a custom decal made? Well this is it and it looks awesome

















Top view... headshot

















View of the inside with flash. I need to finish up some minor cable things.









Closer look









Inside without CCFL









Closer view









Inside WITH CCFL

















Another close view









W000 messy but not visible with window on

















Even my HD 5850 lights up nice

















Core Temp || HDD Temp || GPU Temp || Outide Temp

Well that's it for now. Hope you'll enjoy ^^

PLEASE give me some feedback on this! I've been anxious to show you guys since a month back but I had problems with RMA








And be gentle, this is my very first build from scratch










Congrats Therapy! I know you're super happy. The system looks great. I have no suggestions on looks cuz you already know what you have to do, again superlative effort! Try sticking those ram modules next to each other for dual channel.

Rep+ for sticking with it like a good troop! Semper Fi, do or die!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Therapy?*  Here's some pics of my scout which finally works







the only thing I didn't get to work is getting my memory to boot up in dual channel. I'll find something out soon though. I'm glad the thing just boots at all









It's not ENTIRELY finished yet but I just couldn't wait to show you a heap of pics








Therapy. WOW, very cool bud. Nice work you did there. I love the skull logo's bud...
Also, the womans stockings filter, Nice. Those are great filtering screen's except they get
real nasty real quick.
EDIT:

Quote:

Originally Posted by clee413: Niiiiiiiice!!




























LOVE the headphones! BTW, theres a nice head-phones club here on OCN you may want to jump in on. I also have a pair of Sennheiser's in my wish list. Along with a new CPU/RAM/GPU & a Zune HD.
Thanks clee413 man; Yeah, they are very nice... crisp sound. very clear. Had an older plug-in pair a few years back.

EDIT:

Quote:

Originally Posted by K10: Also, I just got a new camera. I'm in no way a better photographer though.

EDIT: no tease my Heelys. I got em a while ago and never really felt the need for new shoes. I do enjoy rolling around but I don't do it...like ever.

Here are some more pics of my Antec 900.
Very cool blue. Maybe some good UV lights in there would really make it stand out. Very cool tho.. and that cover you made. Nice work.....


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Holy crap. that looks really good!


Thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Congrats Therapy! I know you're super happy. The system looks great. I have no suggestions on looks cuz you already know what you have to do, again superlative effort! Try sticking those ram modules next to each other for dual channel.

Rep+ for sticking with it like a good troop! Semper Fi, do or die!


Thanks bud! I know where to put the suckers to get dual channel







It's just my system won't boot in that mode. Haven't tried it since installing windows though so I'll give it a shot soon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Therapy. WOW, very cool bud. Nice work you did there. I love the skull logo's bud...
Also, the womans stockings filter, Nice. Those are great filtering screen's except they get
real nasty real quick.


Thanks! Yea the skulls on the side look especially hot








We'll see about the filters







anything that gets stuck in there at least doesn't enter my PC









Anyways I was installing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. just now (I never got to playing that game properly due to my Old Cow







). I entered the setting and I was frantically putting everything on HIGHEST, MAX, MAX, x16, FULL, HIGHEST, Vertsync ON, etc























And it's running flawlessly







SO HAPPY









One question though: My motherboard bootup screen where you can press stuff to get in the boot menu or bios 'n stuff, it stays there very long before loading up windows. Does anyone know if I can shorten up the time that logo keeps showing?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Anyone know a good cpu temp reader that will run on startup with windows 7? coretemp doesnt =/


HWMonitor, and place it in the Autostart "folder"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


This is only a guess but there is probably on rivet or screw on the none windowed side of the bay connecting it to the top bay. MlbrottarN will know. Here is his address. Drop him a PM. I think he is still on. http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=102551


There are rivets connecting the HDD-bays and the Optical Drive bays, my father who removed it for me used an anglegrinder and a drill too get the rivets out, the bad thing with this method is that there is some scratches left on the drivebays as seen here:








It's masking tape on the left side of the pic

Therapy you copuld probably try too enable 4 cores in the startup menu under Msconfig, also external harddrives that are plugged in slows down boot-up


----------



## DefecTalisman

Yay, I picked up my H50-1 today







I kinda figured good things are worth waiting for. So I am not installing it till the next time I have the mobo out. I am still unsure if I should have the rad as a intake or exhaust ? If its another intake then I am left with 1 out fan. Is that not a problem ? ? ? :s

I want to cut the fan grills out top and front, look at adding another blow hole on the top of the case(would only do if the plastic panel can be cut pretty close to the existing top grill), add stuff to the I/O panel and try make up my mind on what I am going to do with the side panels. Eeither all out, balls to the wall mod on 2 solid panels which is a weeks worth of project and unkown cost or a simple red translucent perspex replacment window with a 200mm red led fan at a resonable cost.

Also I am thinking if I should mess with the front panel a little and get a vynil or 2 made up maybe.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Also, I just got a new camera. I'm in no way a better photographer though.

EDIT: no tease my Heelys. I got em a while ago and never really felt the need for new shoes. I do enjoy rolling around but I don't do it...like ever.

Here are some more pics of my Antec 900.









I gotta repaint some of the mesh covers. I kinda half-a**ed em.



















































Not bad for a Dusty ole' Antec 900







LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

ON the other hand.. Check out my man Therapy...


















I would put blue painters tape along that first crease at the top. Just under the skulls and then overspray some blood red paint until it starts to drip down on the window. Then make a blood trail down behind the skulls as if they are slipping and sliding down the side of the case.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Anyone know a good cpu temp reader that will run on startup with windows 7? coretemp doesnt =/

I use Everest ultimate and love it, and you can set it to start up with windows 7. This is it on the left hand side.



Or you can check this box.



Sorry made pics big for legibility.


----------



## mr-Charles

...Nice there -Crash- {cool dsktop}, BUT isn't Everest Ultimate Ed. only a Trial version 
at first?? then you've gotta pay for having & keeping the full version afterwards? >>>
IMHO, i think this is more visual &_* FREE *_=  >>> click here 2 C <<<  . . . 
. . . again, jst my 2







-O-help for here . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I was wondering, has anyone tried putting the H50 in the 5.25" drive rack with a push pull on the fans or are the pipes to short ?


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I was wondering, has anyone tried putting the H50 in the 5.25" drive rack with a push pull on the fans or are the pipes to short ?


. . . . *yes*, there has been a few that Have done this, but keep in mind,
you must position the whole setup more towards the mthrbrd upon
being on a 5.25" Bay_tray, because of the length of the tubes for
the H50 Pump/Head to be applied to the CPU . . .

mr-Charles .










.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


I use Everest ultimate and love it, and you can set it to start up with windows 7. This is it on the left hand side.


I use Everest too, i really like the gadget they include.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


...Nice there -Crash- {cool dsktop}, BUT isn't Everest Ultimate Ed. only a Trial version 
at first?? then you've gotta pay for having & keeping the full version afterwards? >>>
IMHO, i think this is more visual &_* FREE *_=  >>> click here 2 C <<<  . . . 
. . . again, jst my 2







-O-help for here . . .









mr-Charles .









.


Yes, you usually have to pay for it, but I got mine for free







. I would have pay'd for it if I had to though, it does alot more than just read temps. It has bench marks, stability test, and much more. Plus as you can see in that second pic. it links up with one of my sidebar programs to read CPU temp, CPU fan speed, etc. so I don't have to keep opening up Everest to check on them.


----------



## Danny Boy

WOOT UPS just went down the street, they go down the street, then back up to the dead end where i am....15 mins till it arrives....then lots of pics in all her glory

2 new fans, fan controller and mx-2 arrive monday, new logitech g110 arrives next thursday.

OHH, forgot to mention, LANDLORD NEVER SHOWED UP...even called and they told me that they just left....an hour ago(3 min drive to landlords office).....buttmunches


----------



## Danny Boy

hmmm been an hour and still no ups back up my street like normal.....im starting to get worried they wont deliver it today and will reschedule it for monday....


----------



## TurboHertz

add please?


----------



## hooah212002

Well, after seeing some of these seriously wicked builds, I am going for gold and picking up my very own Storm Scout. I'll be ordering Monday night/Tuesday so I should have it by Saturday along with pics of my re-build.

Oh, that along with an SSD and a new monitor.


----------



## Danny Boy

grats hooah212002 on your future purchase....just an fyi, dont order from coolermaster website...i did and still waiting for my delivery, if i ordered from newegg it would have been here on the 3rd....


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
grats hooah212002 on your future purchase....just an fyi, dont order from coolermaster website...i did and still waiting for my delivery, if i ordered from newegg it would have been here on the 3rd....

I know you know this now Danny boy, but just wanted to through it out there to anyone else, if you live in the US and you can get whatever computer part it is your looking from Newegg, do it, even if itâ€™s a few dollars more there shipping and most of all their customer service is excellent.


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


I know you know this now Danny boy, but just wanted to through it out there to anyone else, if you live in the US and you can get whatever computer part it is your looking from Newegg, do it, even if itâ€™s a few dollars more there shipping and most of all their customer service is excellent.










Agreed. I am shpping around now for my next parts purchase next week, and I did a price comparison for TigerDirect and Newegg because of a few deals on SSD's at TD, but Newegg still came out on top. Maybe cost a _tad_ more, but you get more for the money and a guarantee of quality service. The Egg all the way.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


hmmm been an hour and still no ups back up my street like normal.....im starting to get worried they wont deliver it today and will reschedule it for monday....










Really? What a tease!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


add please?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *hooah212002*


Well, after seeing some of these seriously wicked builds, I am going for gold and picking up my very own Storm Scout. I'll be ordering Monday night/Tuesday so I should have it by Saturday along with pics of my re-build.

Oh, that along with an SSD and a new monitor.


TurboHertz & Hooah: Don't forget to post pictures of your rig.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


I know you know this now Danny boy, but just wanted to through it out there to anyone else, if you live in the US and you can get whatever computer part it is your looking from Newegg, do it, even if itâ€™s a few dollars more there shipping and most of all their customer service is excellent.











Agreed. Had a recent situation where after years of purchases through the egg, I had to contact customer service. I chose to live chat, and the rep was fantastic! I purchased an air cooler that worked perfectly fine, but I wasn't happy with it, so she was kind enough to send me and RMA & free shipping label. Got my refund in 2 days after shipping the item back. I did have to pay a 5% re-stock fee, but I'll accept that.


----------



## Danny Boy

they always deliver between 12:45-2, he drove by and delivered to my neighbor at about 1:45 and nadda to me. called and they told me, due to the size it might be on another truck or have been buried and he had to do more deliveries to be able to get to mine. long story short...7pm, then i can call and ***** about it.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang!! 
Wow, lots of new stuff, I'll have to check it all out later, looks like some beatiful pictures. I had a little project of my own. First I replaced the primary hard drive in the Scout, it had a 4 year old WD500 with 8Mb ram in it and I put in a WD750 with 16Mb ram, put the new one at the bottom of the rack, old one at the top, then cloned the old one to the new one then re-started, changed the bios to start with the new one, wiped the old one clean and made it a backup/ [email protected] drive.

Then, got in some fans and a holder for the upper cage, so I have a pictoral to show you.
First, the supervisor: You break it and you're dead!! 
Attachment 144720

Next, the Patient, this is how it looked with the field expident method of cutting out some packing foam to hold the stock rear fan:
Attachment 144724

The faceplate with it's air blocking bulls eye pattern. I didn't have to do this but as long as I had it off I figured I'd prepare for the fan that arrives Monday
Attachment 144721
The tool of choice a Black & Decker Wizard with a hard abrasion cut off saw, perfect for plastic.
Attachment 144722

Finished plate with the bullseye surgically removed:
Attachment 144723

C'mon!! I know I've seen more than 5 pics at a time, haven't I?? Anyway, now I'll have to put up the rest of the project after dinner.
Also, why does it stop me when I try to load a pic bigger than 100k but there are plenty on this thread??
Check with you after dinner.


----------



## Danny Boy

links not working Bri


----------



## kev_b

What color fans are they Bri?
I took my Scout apart today, I bought the new CM 690 II and was just going to transfer the parts from the Scout, it didn't work out though, the cpu back plate didn't line up at all with the cut out on the MB tray and I didn't feel the need to cut a new case up, now I have a projecty for next week, put my Scout back together.









I ended up buying a new MB and psu, Crosshair III and a Corsair HX 750, I also modded the hard drive dock on top to make it a Zune dock, I have parts coming for it yet, 5 blue Noiseblocker 120 PMW fans and a usb adaptor.


----------



## hooah212002

Is there a spot in the Scout for an SSD already? or do I have to purchase a seperate bracket?


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
Is there a spot in the Scout for an SSD already? or do I have to purchase a seperate bracket?

...IF you bought this brand new, you should of gotten a set of adapter's
for which you can use to install an SSD drive into the Scout. . .

>>>other's correct me IF i am wrong, but, the Scout should of came with
adapter's for install of 2.5 drv's as well as an "adapter tray" for install of
either a floppy drive and/or other HHD's for you can use it as well .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## linkin93

It should come with a 3.5" to 2.5" bracket. check the white box that comes with all the accessories and the HDD rails.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Next, the Patient, this is how it looked with the field expident method of cutting out some packing foam to hold the stock rear fan:
Attachment 144724

Also, why does it stop me when I try to load a pic bigger than 100k but there are plenty on this thread??
Check with you after dinner.


I might steal that fan idea lol.

Try using a site like photobucket or image shack to host your images then copy the "forum" code and paste it, works wonders. I perfer image shack due to the fact that photobucket has a limit on the amount of bandwidth you can use when post your pics you have stored up on the internet.


----------



## Danny Boy

It's here, its [email protected][email protected]!!!!!! Camera battery charging. Will get pics posted tomorrow after I swap parts from one rig to another.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


It's here, its [email protected][email protected]!!!!!! Camera battery charging. Will get pics posted tomorrow after I swap parts from one rig to another.


After a long hard day at work your enthusiasm brought an honest good feeling smile to my face. Congrats me boy and welcome to a much larger world.


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


...IF you bought this brand new, you should of gotten a set of adapter's 
for which you can use to install an SSD drive into the Scout. . .

>>>other's correct me IF i am wrong, but, the Scout should of came with 
adapter's for install of 2.5 drv's as well as an "adapter tray" for install of 
either a floppy drive and/or other HHD's for you can use it as well .

mr-Charles .









.


I haven't bought it yet, but thanks.


----------



## Danny Boy

It is so pretty. Much better looking in person. Even though it is refurbished, it. Looks brand new. I'm in awww right now, just total awww. I'm hoping I won't have to buy psu extensions to hide my cable


----------



## Rockr69

To add to my earlier post I can feel you joy leaping out of your words, but ahem....If you ever say it's pretty again I shall have to order a hit on you


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, I'm not going to do photobucket or anything like that because it's another thing I'm not ready to learn and sign up for yet.
So, here's part #2

Then, the new stuff an Enermax Apollish 120mm fan, a Noctua 140 with 120 mounts and a Mountain Mods acrylic adapter, plus some screws and rubber fan holders.
Attachment 144742

Enermax fan mounted in the Acrylic adapter:

Attachment 144743

Mounted with a foam barrier on top for dust:
Attachment 144744 Fan not running

Now, power to the fan and all 15 LED's:
Attachment 144745

And after all the handling I polished the blades with a soft clean t-shirt:
Attachment 144746


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, I'm not going to do photobucket or anything like that because it's another thing I'm not ready to learn and sign up for yet.
So, here's part #2

Then, the new stuff an Enermax Apollish 120mm fan, a Noctua 140 with 120 mounts and a Mountain Mods acrylic adapter, plus some screws and rubber fan holders.
Attachment 144742

Enermax fan mounted in the Acrylic adapter:

Attachment 144743

Mounted with a foam barrier on top for dust:
Attachment 144744 Fan not running

Now, power to the fan and all 15 LED's:
Attachment 144745

And after all the handling I polished the blades with a soft clean t-shirt:
Attachment 144746

Those are cool fans! Freaked me out when I first seen how bright they were, I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## BriSleep

Kev_b Said to cut this thermo bulb off the Apollish fan so it will run full speed, so I did. Oh, then strip the tiny little wires, tie them together and tape them up.
Attachment 144747

This is now how the front looks until a 140mm (Blue) fan comes for the lower front on Monday:
Attachment 144748

The Noctua NF-P14 FLX, replaced the weak blow hole fan, it's strong and quiet but there is blow back caused by the fan grid that I can't take off 'till we move
Attachment 144749

And last if you get the Acrylic adapter to put in the top, you have to knock down the tabs on the right side of the drive cage, a tap hammer got it started but these babies are so handy for so many things, like the finishing work of bending the tabs down. This is a pair of jewelry pliers that we had when we used to make jewelry for a living.
Attachment 144750

As I said, the rest should come Monday, I'll show you the finished product. I also haven't taken a side pic yet which is quite a bit brighter now that there's 15 more blue LED's in the case.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Those are cool fans! Freaked me out when I first seen how bright they were, I wasn't expecting that.









Yeah, well I had you to tell me and there were a few reviews that said they're bright. It's an amazing concept, they actually call the fan a "sputtering fan" the LED's don't make the streaks of light. The 15 LED's are mounted in the ring around the fan blades and the blades are so extremely reflective that they make the light look like it's being streaked around the front of the blades.
It's a very well made fan, it moves a lot of air (about double the stock fans), it's pretty, and it comes in 4 colors. They're very sturdy bearings that they call a "twister bearing" and it's just as quiet as the stock fan but it's rated for a life of 100,000 hours. So, if you keep it clean it should never have to be replaced.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Enigma, I think I found a fan that would look great in your Scout that you have painted up all military like, the Akasa 120mm x 25mm Apache Black.

Kev you are *The Fan Man*!! That fan is a 4 watt fan and I love it when they reference the hydro dynamic pressure. If these fan companies want to remain reputable, they'll drop the CFM ratings and switch to the hydro rating system.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Repton* 
Hey ! Just got this case and transplanted my system !

At present I have q6600, 6gb DDR2, nvidia 9800GT, Asus maximus II gene.

Cpu on air at 3.5Ghz but switching to an H50 soon and replacing gpu with a nice gtx285 or 295 if I can squeeze it in









Got a pair of silent eagle 1000 fans on the panel which are also keeping it nice and cool and moved the red 120mm fan to the front below the optical drive and put a generic exhaust fan in the rear waiting to be replaced by the H50...

Hey & Welcome, you haven't filled out your sig lines rig specs yet but I can see you have 1 WD HDD and 1 Seagate, how long have you had each and have you had any troubles with either??
Oh, BTW nice Red White & Blue combo even if you are from Scotland. Are you keeping that theme? I'm betting you'll go Blue & White.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Crash-* 
This is a good place for all your LED DIY needs. If anyone is interested.

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-b...Fled_prods.htm

Absolutely, I thank you and I rep you for this link!


----------



## Danny Boy

just got her swapped, quick question, i have carpet and the darn psu is sucking in straight from the carpet....any quick fix? just change feet or get a peice of cardboard for now? pics comming now

Still have fan controller and 2 more r4 120-mm red fans coming. They will be added then pics in all of her Glory...finally rocking my 19D Cavalry Scout(my name for her)

and on the 15th, im ordering 1 more 120mm r4 and 2 140mm red fans for the top and front so i can have better cooling...


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Absolutely, I thank you and I rep you for this link!


And I thank you for the rep!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


AND!!!!

Here's some pics of my scout which finally works







the only thing I didn't get to work is getting my memory to boot up in dual channel. I'll find something out soon though. I'm glad the thing just boots at all









It's not ENTIRELY finished yet but I just couldn't wait to show you a heap of pics
















Core Temp || HDD Temp || GPU Temp || Outide Temp

Well that's it for now. Hope you'll enjoy ^^

PLEASE give me some feedback on this! I've been anxious to show you guys since a month back but I had problems with RMA








And be gentle, this is my very first build from scratch










 Sorry for the edit, you know I do that. Very nice rig man, especially for your first build.
Ah, the shot of the 220V receptacle brought back many memories. So what brand/ model is the fan controller/ temp readout?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Thanks mate









Thanks bud! I know where to put the suckers to get dual channel







It's just my system won't boot in that mode. Haven't tried it since installing windows though so I'll give it a shot soon.

Thanks! Yea the skulls on the side look especially hot








We'll see about the filters







anything that gets stuck in there at least doesn't enter my PC









Anyways I was installing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. just now (I never got to playing that game properly due to my Old Cow







). I entered the setting and I was frantically putting everything on HIGHEST, MAX, MAX, x16, FULL, HIGHEST, Vertsync ON, etc























And it's running flawlessly







SO HAPPY









One question though: My motherboard bootup screen where you can press stuff to get in the boot menu or bios 'n stuff, it stays there very long before loading up windows. Does anyone know if I can shorten up the time that logo keeps showing?


 Yeah, does it have a display where is says Gigabyte and it stays up there for a few seconds? If so, you can enter the bios and usually tell it no in a section that says startup show or something like that. There's also a 30 second delay in Windows 7 startup that you can get rid of. You have an SSD right, or was that someone else? If you do there's a bunch of tricks to make it get to windows faster. If you don't know them let me know and I'll try to help out but I don't know Gigabyte boards bios. Is it a Phoenix or an Ami / Award?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


just got her swapped, quick question, i have carpet and the darn psu is sucking in straight from the carpet....any quick fix? just change feet or get a peice of cardboard for now?


Get yourself anything you can put between the carpet and your scout.


----------



## Danny Boy

used cardboard doubled up for now, i can now see between cardboard and psu....and thats alot better then how it was.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Crash-* 
I know you know this now Danny boy, but just wanted to through it out there to anyone else, if you live in the US and you can get whatever computer part it is your looking from Newegg, do it, even if itâ€™s a few dollars more there shipping and most of all their customer service is excellent.









This from the guy that lives in the same city as The Egg!







JK man, I love being 1 day away from all these companies, as long as I order before around 4pm it'll be on my porch in the morning. Also, I do buy most of my computer stuff from the egg but with these fans, I had to get 2 from them, 2 from Amazon, 3 from performance pcs, the fan holder from Mountain Mods, man stuff from all over the country!


----------



## Enigma8750

Same for me Bri.. I am close to the Tenn. Hub and their first stop trucking south is B'ham.. I get fast 1 to 2 day service depending on what time of day I order.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


used cardboard doubled up for now, i can now see between cardboard and psu....and thats alot better then how it was.


Order these bad boys. That will give you a about a 2 inch lift and will rock and roll. and you can lock the wheels so it will stay put.










http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=4407
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24719

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...7559bf85eb56cd


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*









To add to my earlier post I can feel you joy leaping out of your words, but ahem....If you ever say it's pretty again I shall have to order a hit on you


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hooah212002*


Is there a spot in the Scout for an SSD already? or do I have to purchase a seperate bracket?


yes there is a Bracket for an ssd. it locks into the 5 1/4 bays.


----------



## Danny Boy

quick question, installed my 2 antec blue led fans on the side for better cooling until my replacements get here on monday, dropped temps a good 3-4C on cpu(cpu sitting idle at 24-25C now)...but i can turn one fan down in speedfan and noise drops alot, other fan i can turn down...but no sound difference. Is it a bad fan or???


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


quick question, installed my 2 antec blue led fans on the side for better cooling until my replacements get here on monday, dropped temps a good 3-4C on cpu(cpu sitting idle at 24-25C now)...but i can turn one fan down in speedfan and noise drops alot, other fan i can turn down...but no sound difference. Is it a bad fan or???


4 pin connector to motherboard? sorry if im a little short n slopppy im a bit drunk


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


just got her swapped, quick question, i have carpet and the darn psu is sucking in straight from the carpet....any quick fix? just change feet or get a peice of cardboard for now? pics comming now

Still have fan controller and 2 more r4 120-mm red fans coming. They will be added then pics in all of her Glory...finally rocking my 19D Cavalry Scout(my name for her)

and on the 15th, im ordering 1 more 120mm r4 and 2 140mm red fans for the top and front so i can have better cooling...


Sorry for the drunken response, but PSU issue.. hmm i thought normally psu vents push, not pull... but if it pulls, how about facing the vents upward?

***Edit*** I am soo happy for you about getting your CMSS finally!!!

Looking good scout! IMO id like to see some cable management


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


quick question, installed my 2 antec blue led fans on the side for better cooling until my replacements get here on monday, dropped temps a good 3-4C on cpu(cpu sitting idle at 24-25C now)...but i can turn one fan down in speedfan and noise drops alot, other fan i can turn down...but no sound difference. Is it a bad fan or???


No Danny. I think what youre hearing is the vibration of the window itself. lots of guys have noted this problem and have created new windows to combat the noise. Either that or the fan is not taching down. But that is highly unlikely.

I used rubber fan mounts to mount my fans and they worked well.



















http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2073


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
yes there is a Bracket for an ssd. it locks into the 5 1/4 bays.

That is not quite correct E. The Scout comes with two brackets allowing either a traditional 2.5" hard drive or a 2.5" SSD to be installed either in the 3.5" drive bays using only the brackets or you can use the brackets in conjunction with the 3.5" to 5.25" bay adapter to install the aforementioned drives into the 5.25" drive bay.

Also though this off topic, I've posted this before and I don't want to sound like anyones nanny, but on page 1 it states there is 11.5 inches clearance between the rear of the case and the rear of the drive bays for expansion cards. This is INCORRECT. By way of the manual and by actual measurements there actually is only 10.5" of clearance. This could be confusing and misleading to new or potential members wanting to stuff that monster graphics card in only to find out there isn't enough room.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Sorry for the edit, you know I do that. Very nice rig man, especially for your first build.
Ah, the shot of the 220V receptacle brought back many memories. So what brand/ model is the fan controller/ temp readout?

Thanks mate, much appreciated








Dunno what you mean with the 220V thing tho









Anyways the fan controller I use is the Scythe Kaze Server. This one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...0kaze%20server

Basically it's the same as the Kaze Master but that one has blue digits which I don't like. These are white. I'd have preferred red but I can't find one of those anywhere.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, does it have a display where is says Gigabyte and it stays up there for a few seconds? If so, you can enter the bios and usually tell it no in a section that says startup show or something like that. There's also a 30 second delay in Windows 7 startup that you can get rid of. You have an SSD right, or was that someone else? If you do there's a bunch of tricks to make it get to windows faster. If you don't know them let me know and I'll try to help out but I don't know Gigabyte boards bios. Is it a Phoenix or an Ami / Award?

Yes exactly that Gigabyte display. It stays up for so loooong. I couldn't find an option yet but I haven't searched real hard yet either









I'd love to know how to get rid of any delay as yes, I own an SSD and I bought it mainly for the quick startup







Any tip is welcome as I'm kind of a software n00b! lol.

The bios is an Award version btw


----------



## DefecTalisman

Is the bios running any memory checks maybe ?

EDIT:
Also have you changed any bios settings ? If not then have you tried just reseting it to defaults ?
Does the board have options for more than 1 bios ? If so then swap it over to another bios and flash it with the latest bios from the manufactors home page.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


4 pin connector to motherboard? sorry if im a little short n slopppy im a bit drunk


3 pin......but wth...newegg shows they have an adapter to 4pin molex but i dont remember them comming with them...had to. now i gotta look around and find out where i put them. The strange thing is 1 fan i turn down and all the noise goes away, the other fan is not making the noise and when i turn it down no volume difference really.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


quick question, installed my 2 antec blue led fans on the side for better cooling until my replacements get here on monday, dropped temps a good 3-4C on cpu(cpu sitting idle at 24-25C now)...but i can turn one fan down in speedfan and noise drops alot, other fan i can turn down...but no sound difference. Is it a bad fan or???


What happens on my side window fan is that with the way the vents on side are shaped they create more noise than the fan normally would. If you take a close look at them, these ridges are not very aerodynamic and in turn creates turbulence. I'm not sure if this is what is causing your problem but it sure is causing my loud fan problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## Danny Boy

Thanks crash, will check that out later today


----------



## clee413

I posted my workstation & desktop screen shot in a couple of other threads. Since the CMSSC are my peeps







I thought I'd share the images here as well. FYI, you'll notice 1 of my 2 optical drives is white.. I am planning to order a new burner from the Egg sometime. The white drive is an eye-sore.

Happy Saturday all!


----------



## Danny Boy

well confirmed it today, my cpu is sitting at 29C at 3.41GHz...love this case..


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


well confirmed it today, my cpu is sitting at 29C at 3.41GHz...love this case..


I'm happy for you Danny. We are all witnesses to your patience of waiting on the long shipping time.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I'm happy for you Danny. We are all witnesses to your *patience* of waiting on the long shipping time.


LOL i almost pee'd myself....as i have none of that... But yea, thanks to everyone for the suggestion of this case, im loving it, completely. Will be sending my r4's back to newegg for some blue, as i like the blue in my case better then red...Front led fan is almost impossible to see the red through, replaced it with my blue antec and is really bright.

Low cpu temp is 25C wich is about 3C higher then ambient


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


LOL i almost pee'd myself....as i have none of that... But yea, thanks to everyone for the suggestion of this case, im loving it, completely. Will be sending my r4's back to newegg for some blue, as i like the blue in my case better then red...Front led fan is almost impossible to see the red through, replaced it with my blue antec and is really bright.

Low cpu temp is 25C wich is about 3C higher then ambient


If you replace the fans for the front & rear, I am assuming you aren't planning to use the LED on/off switch on the front I/O? I want to go blue too, just because, like you, I prefer blue over red. At the same time, it would bother my OCD if the switch on the front I/O wasn't doing anything. I think my only option is to change the LEDs on the existing fans, which I have never done before. Always a good time to learn something new though!


----------



## Bradey

in this case my cpu fan is off on idel


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


If you replace the fans for the front & rear, I am assuming you aren't planning to use the LED on/off switch on the front I/O? I want to go blue too, just because, like you, I prefer blue over red. At the same time, it would bother my OCD if the switch on the front I/O wasn't doing anything. I think my only option is to change the LEDs on the existing fans, which I have never done before. Always a good time to learn something new though!


lol i was thinkin the same thing about the whole front switch. another thing, there is 2 LED;s on the front panel 1 is hd and the right one is ??


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


lol i was thinkin the same thing about the whole front switch. another thing, there is 2 LED;s on the front panel 1 is hd and the right one is ??


The right LED on the front I/O panel is Power LED. (With the lightening bolt)


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
The right LED on the front I/O panel is Power LED. (With the lightening bolt)

mines not working, but cant take case apart as im doing a 3.84 OC prime95 run, then moving back to 4 cores and gonna try to stabilize that for 24/7 stability. right now low-high temps for cpu are 36-46C with vcore at 1.525 in bios(1.456-1.504 in cpuz)


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
mines not working

More then anything, you've probably got the plugs in backwards. After you finish running your benchmarks, just swap the 2 connectors and it should work.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I posted my workstation & desktop screen shot in a couple of other threads. Since the CMSSC are my peeps







I thought I'd share the images here as well. FYI, you'll notice 1 of my 2 optical drives is white.. I am planning to order a new burner from the Egg sometime. The white drive is an eye-sore.

Happy Saturday all!



















Can you please give me some specifics on your background and launching software. Can you let us in on that? I am very interested.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That is not quite correct E. The Scout comes with two brackets allowing either a traditional 2.5" hard drive or a 2.5" SSD to be installed either in the 3.5" drive bays using only the brackets or you can use the brackets in conjunction with the 3.5" to 5.25" bay adapter to install the aforementioned drives into the 5.25" drive bay.

Also though this off topic, I've posted this before and I don't want to sound like anyones nanny, but on page 1 it states there is 11.5 inches clearance between the rear of the case and the rear of the drive bays for expansion cards. This is INCORRECT. By way of the manual and by actual measurements there actually is only 10.5" of clearance. This could be confusing and misleading to new or potential members wanting to stuff that monster graphics card in only to find out there isn't enough room.


I actually didn't get that Info (11.5 inches) from a sheet. I did the measurement myself manually. could someone check my work please. If I mis typed it or read the measuring stick wrong. Thanks for the HEADs UP on that. I will recheck myself. Thanks again rocker.


----------



## kev_b

I need to clean up some of the stuff taking up space so I have some spare parts up for grabs, cost, shipping is all.
List
#1 2 red 140 mm fans wired for the LED switch for the Scout Taken
#2 1 red 120 mm fan wired for the LED switch for the Scout Taken
#3 1 blue 140 mm fan wired for the LED switch for the CM 690 II case, uses the small female 3 pin fan plug instead of the molex plug. Taken
#4 1 USB front panel board with wires.
#5 1 top panel complete with switchs and wire harness for the Scout. Taken
#6 2 LED switch and wire harness for the Scout.
#7 1 front cover with the bulls eye cut out, no bay covers.
#8 2 solid side panels for the Scout case. 1 Panel Taken
I know there's a topic for selling things but really I'm not selling them plus these are all but 1 fan are parts for the Scout so I figured this the best place to post these items up for grabs.


----------



## kev_b

Other part pictures.


----------



## Enigma8750

Nice parts.. Kev. b.. Thanks for offering such sought after parts that you have there. Rep up.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Thanks mate, much appreciated








Dunno what you mean with the 220V thing tho









Anyways the fan controller I use is the Scythe Kaze Server. This one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...0kaze%20server

Basically it's the same as the Kaze Master but that one has blue digits which I don't like. These are white. I'd have preferred red but I can't find one of those anywhere.

Yes exactly that Gigabyte display. It stays up for so loooong. I couldn't find an option yet but I haven't searched real hard yet either









I'd love to know how to get rid of any delay as yes, I own an SSD and I bought it mainly for the quick startup







Any tip is welcome as I'm kind of a software n00b! lol.

The bios is an Award version btw










Thanks for the info, I've been thinking of getting one of those eye candy things for my one remaining front slot.
Ok, for your bios problem, go into the bios, then Advanced Bios Features, then at the bottom of the list is Full Screen Logo Show, disable the stupid thing, that saves 10-15 seconds. Then, use power option of POS (1), you can't sleep it or hybernate it but it saves another 5 seconds. Then, in Windows go into your Advanced System Properties and move the swap file from the SSD to your secondary drive, if you have more than one, put a swap file on all the drives but the SSD (up to 10 seconds). Then, go into the Control Panel and under Folder Options de-select the one that says Hide System Files, then go into your SSD and find Hyberfil.sys and Pagefil.sys and delete them. Then re-start your computer, it should be all of anywhere from 10 to 40 seconds faster from the time you press the button to the time it starts windows. You'll probably still end up with a Pagefil.sys on your SSD but it should be much smaller than your amount of RAM, mine is only 16k.
Let me know if it helped. Oh, you'll probably want to go back and hide the system files again so you don't delete something major.


----------



## photonmoo

Mmmm kevo, I 'might' take you up on some of that goodies for sale, just grrr postage is gonna suck







I had to fork out $60 on postage for a $50 item from the US today, grrrrrr it's not nice









I'll get back to you, when I have a better / clear answer.

I actually got some time to myself today, yeahhhhhhhh, and it's a public holiday tomorrow, so I give my Scout some deserved TLC.

I purchased a few goodies over the past few weeks, but didn't have any real time to do anything with it. I'm going to drain all the coolant from the case, and then swop over the CPU Waterblock, add some destilled water with black uv dye bomb, add a fill port ontop of the case, cable tie everything humanly possible, change the fan grills to black filters, sleeve what needs sleeving, get a custom acrylic hdd bay cover made up, add the 4 port SATA controller card (still waiting for that to come) etc... so I have a fair bit to do over the next 2 days, it's gonna be fun




























I cleaned up the block a little bit, looks a million times better than it did before


----------



## photonmoo

Uncle, have you tried Object Dock? it's pretty funky and looks similiar to what clee has...


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I need to clean up some of the stuff taking up space so I have some spare parts up for grabs, cost, shipping is all.
List
#1 2 red 140 mm fans wired for the LED switch for the Scout
#2 1 red 120 mm fan wired for the LED switch for the Scout
#3 1 blue 140 mm fan wired for the LED switch for the CM 690 II case, uses the small female 3 pin fan plug instead of the molex plug.
#4 1 USB front panel board with wires.
#5 1 top panel complete with switchs and wire harness for the Scout. Taken
#6 2 LED switch and wire harness for the Scout.
#7 1 front cover with the bulls eye cut out, no bay covers.
#8 2 solid side panels for the Scout case.
I know there's a topic for selling things but really I'm not selling them plus these are all but 1 fan are parts for the Scout so I figured this the best place to post these items up for grabs.


how much to ship
the blue 140
to aus

thanks kev_b


----------



## kev_b

Photonmoo, I want to say something about this but I feel its safer to keep my mouth shut on this one.


----------



## -Crash-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Photonmoo, I want to say something about this but I feel its safer to keep my mouth shut on this one.










lol Sponge Bob.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I actually didn't get that Info (11.5 inches) from a sheet. I did the measurement myself manually. could someone check my work please. If I mis typed it or read the measuring stick wrong. Thanks for the HEADs UP on that. I will recheck myself. Thanks again rocker.


There is 11.5 inches between the back of the case and the hdd cage BUT the expansion slots are sunk in the case an inch so the maximum card size is 10.5 inches.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Photonmoo, I want to say something about this but I feel its safer to keep my mouth shut on this one.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


lol Sponge Bob.


Hehe, Sponge Bob is awesome, I stash all my lolli's and sweets in the case







...I'm gonna do a Sponge Bob case mod next


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


There is 11.5 inches between the back of the case and the hdd cage BUT the expansion slots are sunk in the case an inch so the maximum card size is 10.5 inches.


Yes this is true, but it's this statement that is misleading as to GPU size; "GPU Specs. 11.5 inches of space from back of case to Drive Bays." That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


lol Sponge Bob.


_"Squidward, we already played babble like an idot" - Spongebob Squarepants _


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yes this is true, but it's this statement that is misleading as to GPU size; "GPU Specs. 11.5 inches of space from back of case to Drive Bays." That's all I'm saying.


Yes sir, i agree.









Oh ya and rep+ to kev b for giving away scout parts. You guys better hit him up before they are all gone!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Uncle, have you tried Object Dock? it's pretty funky and looks similiar to what clee has...

Yea. I have. and I thought that was what it was but this looked slightly different, so I wanted to see what it was.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Alert! Alert! all hand on deck!
We have had a confirmed Sponge Bob
LunchBox Sigtings.
All personel ALERT ALERT!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yes this is true, but it's this statement that is misleading as to GPU size; "GPU Specs. 11.5 inches of space from back of case to Drive Bays." That's all I'm saying.

Confirmed.. Will Change.. Sorry for the misprint.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay my daughter just bought me the Battlefield bad company 2 DVD so I will be busy for a while. I will be checking in on occasions for the next few hours. But Im gonna
*
GAME*!!!!!!!


----------



## IznastY

Joined the Scout club this week and I love the case so far, definitely an upgrade from the Centurion 5 I used in my last build. My only problem is the rear fan is so weak, will have to replace it eventually. I already added 2 CM 120mm Long Life Silent Fans to the side panel.


----------



## Danny Boy

ok, sorry i have not posted in a couple days, its been a long weekend. The Rest of my parts arrive Monday, so soon as they do and i get them installed(with cable management) i will post pics of my full setup...also i get my 2nd 4850 so i can crossfire them on the 15th and my g110 on Thursday.


----------



## vrydstrbd

This thread is awesome! Here are some pic's of my Scout in which I have used alot of ideas from all the great cases here. Thanks to seven9st surfer for the window and psu cover mods. 
Ideas for others which i used (if you have the time and patience):
Painted the card reader and optical drives satin black.
Used "stealth" optical drive/bezel mod.
Sleeved all wiring (independently sleeved 24 pin sucked ass) except sata cables.
I used green/white/red heat shrink for an Italian theme
I did take some work log pics if so desired.
Keep up the good work here!

Specage:
EVGA P55 LE
Intel Core I7 860
2x2GB G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1600
Asus 8800GT TOP
Corsair VX450W PSU
2-WD Caviar Black 750GB RAID 1
Coolermaster Scout
Coolermaster V8
2 Sony Optiarc Optical Drives


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vrydstrbd*


This thread is awesome! Here are some pic's of my Scout in which I have used alot of ideas from all the great cases here. Thanks to seven9st surfer for the window and psu cover mods. 
Ideas for others which i used (if you have the time and patience):
Painted the card reader and optical drives satin black.
Used "stealth" optical drive/bezel mod.
Sleeved all wiring (independently sleeved 24 pin sucked ass) except sata cables.
I used green/white/red heat shrink for an Italian theme
I did take some work log pics if so desired.
Keep up the good work here!

Specage:
EVGA P55 LE
Intel Core I7 860
2x2GB G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1600
Asus 8800GT TOP
Corsair VX450W PSU
2-WD Caviar Black 750GB RAID 1
Coolermaster Scout
Coolermaster V8
2 Sony Optiarc Optical Drives


 Very clean, your case came out great, vrydstrbd.


----------



## photonmoo

Sigh, the whole changing of coolant and what not has been harder than expected.

The syringe which the dye bomb came in was firstly leaking and then when I attempted to squirt a few drops into the water, it squirted out sideways and went everywhere...so that was fun.

Then a few leaks appeared because I changed some barbs, and the new barbs suck...and yeah you know the rest.

So, the scout is currently all over the place, and I'm irritated lol, so I've left it for today... Mrs Photonmoo even tried to help, but lol it wasn't enough, all the components along with us aren't playing together nicely.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vrydstrbd*


This thread is awesome! Here are some pic's of my Scout in which I have used alot of ideas from all the great cases here. Thanks to seven9st surfer for the window and psu cover mods. 
Ideas for others which i used (if you have the time and patience):
Painted the card reader and optical drives satin black.
Used "stealth" optical drive/bezel mod.
Sleeved all wiring (independently sleeved 24 pin sucked ass) except sata cables.
I used green/white/red heat shrink for an Italian theme
I did take some work log pics if so desired.
Keep up the good work here!

Specage:
EVGA P55 LE
Intel Core I7 860
2x2GB G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1600
Asus 8800GT TOP
Corsair VX450W PSU
2-WD Caviar Black 750GB RAID 1
Coolermaster Scout
Coolermaster V8
2 Sony Optiarc Optical Drives


Wowies, that's gorgeous man!!! you've done really well.

The back of the case and the sleeving are the picks of the lot I think, it's clean as! All you need now is a hdd bay cover, and it'll top it off beautifully. (feel free to ignore that last comment, as you may think differently







)

rep up+


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IznastY*


Joined the Scout club this week and I love the case so far, definitely an upgrade from the Centurion 5 I used in my last build. My only problem is the rear fan is so weak, will have to replace it eventually. I already added 2 CM 120mm Long Life Silent Fans to the side panel.











Nice work so far too man!, you have a awesome rig







, just one bit of criticism...some cable management will help, nothing overly major, just a few pulls, tugs, cable ties, stuffing etc here and there and she will be gold


----------



## DefecTalisman

I got Crysis Warhead yesterday








Install took longer than I thought. Once installed ran the graphics self set thing. It came up with all gamer spec and no AA. I didn't settle for that







Everything at Enthusiast (except geometry is locked on gamer) with 8AA at a res of 1360 x 768 and I get a low of 21fps in combat, cut scenes are about 40fps and in the main menu 142fps







Damn but does it look good, now I see why every one says it has the best graphics for a game


----------



## ROM3000

To those that cut out the bullseye on the front of the Scout, what tool did you use? I don't have a dremel so I just wanted to get your ideas as to what would be the best way to go about doing it. Thanks.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vrydstrbd*


This thread is awesome! Here are some pic's of my Scout in which I have used alot of ideas from all the great cases here. Thanks to seven9st surfer for the window and psu cover mods. 
Ideas for others which i used (if you have the time and patience):
Painted the card reader and optical drives satin black.
Used "stealth" optical drive/bezel mod.
Sleeved all wiring (independently sleeved 24 pin sucked ass) except sata cables.
I used green/white/red heat shrink for an Italian theme
I did take some work log pics if so desired.
Keep up the good work here!

Specage:
EVGA P55 LE
Intel Core I7 860
2x2GB G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1600
Asus 8800GT TOP
Corsair VX450W PSU
2-WD Caviar Black 750GB RAID 1
Coolermaster Scout
Coolermaster V8
2 Sony Optiarc Optical Drives


Great work on your Scout. Very very clean.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
To those that cut out the bullseye on the front of the Scout, what tool did you use? I don't have a dremel so I just wanted to get your ideas as to what would be the best way to go about doing it. Thanks.

You could try using a junior hacksaw blade(just the blade between your fingers). I have a dremel but was thinking of going this route rather to advoid over cutting the plastic.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
To those that cut out the bullseye on the front of the Scout, what tool did you use? I don't have a dremel so I just wanted to get your ideas as to what would be the best way to go about doing it. Thanks.

I used wire cutters and a file to clean it up a bit lol


----------



## DefecTalisman

Just tried Crysis with no AA and I only get +-15 fps better(45fps) than with x8. I tried x8Q and it brought it down to about +-19pfs. There is a huge difference in the visuals with AA on


----------



## IznastY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Nice work so far too man!, you have a awesome rig







, just one bit of criticism...some cable management will help, nothing overly major, just a few pulls, tugs, cable ties, stuffing etc here and there and she will be gold

Thanks, I was thinking the same thing regarding the cabling, especially after looking at all the amazing work being done here on the forums, Maybe later tonight I will tidy it up a bit


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
To those that cut out the bullseye on the front of the Scout, what tool did you use? I don't have a dremel so I just wanted to get your ideas as to what would be the best way to go about doing it. Thanks.

I used a dremel, but from my old model car days you can use a utility knife and heat. Using new blades (for sharpness), heat the blade, it doesn't have to be red hot as that will instantly melt the plastic and make a bigger headache to deal with, just hot enough to easily score the cut. Do this several times in the same place. then you should be able to bend the piece back and forth until fatigue in the plastic does the rest of the work. Then you can clean it up with a file.


----------



## Rockr69

This post is simply to point out that our fearless leader, General Enigma, is the proper and genuine soul to be in charge of this magnificent thread. Always kind and never demeaning even to those who on occasion have shown they truly deserve it (myself included). I'm quite sure that no other in this club has the grace or patience and especially the dedication to keep this a well oiled and smoothly running machine. I doff my hat to you sir and look forward to many more posts from you. To E!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
This post is simply to point out that our fearless leader, General Enigma, is the proper and genuine soul to be in charge of this magnificent thread. Always kind and never demeaning even to those who on occasion have shown they truly deserve it (myself included). I'm quite sure that no other in this club has the grace or patience and especially the dedication to keep this a well oiled and smoothly running machine. I doff my hat to you sir and look forward to many more posts from you. To E!

I second that









I just made my own drive bay fan holder







Hope to use it to mount my CM R4's on the Corsair rad


































I used a old CD rom case. It can be slide about 1cm back into the bay (incase the watercooling pipes need a little extra)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I second that









I just made my own drive bay fan holder







Hope to use it to mount my CM R4's on the Corsair rad


































I used a old CD rom case. It can be slide about 1cm back into the bay (incase the watercooling pipes need a little extra)

Nice job! Rep+ How did you countersink the fan holes?


----------



## DefecTalisman

I used the dremel with a steel cut off wheel and a steady hand








I even tried to line up the existing holes in the CD rom case with the holes in the bay itself, I came short by about 2mm







so only half the screw hole shows


----------



## DefecTalisman

I was wondering if anyone else noticed a drop in hard drive temps after cutting the plastic cross hair out of the front cover ? It could be me, but I am sitting at least 2-3c lower than before. Can't wait to cut the mesh out over that 140mm fan









My fiance said she preffered the cross hair on







and doesn't think I should cut the grill out because she likes the honey comb effect


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I was wondering if anyone else noticed a drop in hard drive temps after cutting the plastic cross hair out of the front cover ? It could be me, but I am sitting at least 2-3c lower than before. Can't wait to cut the mesh out over that 140mm fan









My fiance said she preffered the cross hair on







and doesn't think I should cut the grill out because she likes the honey comb effect









What you are doing is more important for temps than looks.


----------



## Danny Boy

well my fan controller and fans arrived today...here are some pics, not happy at all with how bright the red is on the r4's... installed one in front and couldn't see the red lights, so put my blue antec and she shined right through....now gonna order more 140's and 120's in blue and just make my case blue. Was gonna try red, but cant find any decent bright reds. Also the 2 dark photos, 1 is of the front 140mm red that i put in the top exhaust fan and the other is the r4 in the bottom front intake.


----------



## Enigma8750

Man that Reobus looks soo good in that case especially with the all blue r4s. Nice Job and great looking case. Danny.


----------



## Danny Boy

thanks, its acually antec 120mm blue fans on the side, i ordered red r4's to try to keep the red theme, but i am going blue now.

The Cable management sucks, i dont have the patience for it or the steady hands, whenever i get new computer stuff my hands shake like crazy when installing them and i cannot for the life of me get the cable management right....plus i need to buy extenders and not going to do that right now.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Take a moment and add our new recruits to your friend list.

Semper Fi ....Do or Die.*

*vrydstrbd*


















*
Danny Boy*.









*IznastY*


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


well my fan controller and fans arrived today...here are some pics, not happy at all with how bright the red is on the r4's... installed one in front and couldn't see the red lights, so put my blue antec and she shined right through....now gonna order more 140's and 120's in blue and just make my case blue. Was gonna try red, but cant find any decent bright reds. Also the 2 dark photos, 1 is of the front 140mm red that i put in the top exhaust fan and the other is the r4 in the bottom front intake.


Just remember that if you use a sleeve bearing fan for the top fan, it will wear out prematurely. Fluid dynamic,twister and ball bearing fans would be optimal. Nice looking scout! Rep+


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Just remember that if you use a sleeve bearing fan for the top fan, it will wear out prematurely. Fluid dynamic,twister and ball bearing fans would be optimal. Nice looking scout! Rep+


thanks for the recommendations, im gonna order 3 more blue antec fans(I like there speed and colors and they are double ball bearings). On a different note, does anyone here know what type of adapter i need to turn 2 fans with the 3 pin each into 1 3 pin(i wanna wire both side fans into one controller, one for front, one for top and one for rear.

On a side not, all the fans in this case can be 120mm, front(did not see that mentioned anywhere) and top(as known) have mounting holes for 120mm too.

GONE, fans GONE!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


To those that cut out the bullseye on the front of the Scout, what tool did you use? I don't have a dremel so I just wanted to get your ideas as to what would be the best way to go about doing it. Thanks.



*Butmuncher loves to use ***** to cut out his plastic insert
Proper name for this tool is called Side Cutters. The Female 
homosexuals took over the ***** name that we used to call this tool.*
http://www.amazon.com/Klein-J2000-48...094912&sr=8-20










* or Me. I love a Dremel 300 Rotary Tool.*
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...N8_j8QalzdyoBQ










And the Quick Release cutting tool










http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...N8_j8QalzdyoBQ


----------



## ROM3000

Thanks everyone for the tips on how to cut the bullseye. Everyone got repped up. I think I'm going to try the utility knife trick first and see how that works. I also plan on cutting out the honey comb mesh so the tips will come in handy. I'll post some pictures when I'm done.


----------



## Enigma8750

Please excuse my ignorance but what is that white gizmo you got coming out of your case Dude. IT need a fresh coat of Semi Gloss Black Paint. just tape up the readout. and spray with quick strokes at 4 seconds intervals.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Thanks everyone for the tips on how to cut the bullseye. Everyone got repped up. I think I'm going to try the utility knife trick first and see how that works. I also plan on cutting out the honey comb mesh so the tips will come in handy. I'll post some pictures when I'm done.

That will work but you need to make sure you sit the part that your cutting on a scrap piece of wood covered with a terry cloth towel. Cut downwards for safety. Please be careful.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









Holy cow is that for real???


----------



## Enigma8750

*Yes that is a REAL SpongeBob lunch box.*


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yes that is a SpongeBob lunch box.

Hahaha I actually googled that thinking Iâ€™ll come across some crazy case modder named SpongeBob ... then I actually saw the arrow lols.

So seriously, this guy is watercooling his Scout??? Is that two separate loops? I see the rad at the bottom Iâ€™m assuming heâ€™s gotta have one in front and on top?


----------



## Enigma8750

No that is my Nephew.. *Photonmoo* from Aussie land. He's one of our Colonel's

http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=102674

That is his beautiful wife as his avatar.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Hahaha I actually googled that thinking Iâ€™ll come across some crazy case modder named SpongeBob ... then I actually saw the arrow lols.

So seriously, this guy is watercooling his Scout??? Is that two separate loops? I see the rad at the bottom Iâ€™m assuming heâ€™s gotta have one in front and on top?

thats why i love this case, you dont need to watercool, on air my top temp is my 4850 at 62C and my unlocked phenom 550be at 3.8 hits 46C as a high temp.....water cooling BLAHH lol


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Hahaha I actually googled that thinking Iâ€™ll come across some crazy case modder named SpongeBob ... then I actually saw the arrow lols.

So seriously, this guy is watercooling his Scout??? Is that two separate loops? I see the rad at the bottom Iâ€™m assuming heâ€™s gotta have one in front and on top?

What's wrong with a water cooled Scout? A lot of us have CH-50's and if you look for my name on page 1 or 2 you'll see my original build of my Scout with watercooling.
Yeah, Photonmoo has 2 rads that I see, the one in the bottom and the one in the 5.25 drive bays. Not sure if he has one on top, the tubing doesn't say so but we'll wait for him to verify.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That is his beautiful wife as his avatar.

Sorry what were we talking about??


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Please excuse my ignorance but what is that white gizmo you got coming out of your case Dude. IT need a fresh coat of Semi Gloss Black Paint. just tape up the readout. and spray with quick strokes at 4 seconds intervals.











Is that a hdd cooler? Im interested to know myself lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Sorry what were we talking about??










Because it is easy to think that he is a girl if you look at the avatar.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Because it is easy to think that he is a girl if you look at the avatar.










I was just kidding bro







... what I was getting at was that she was so hot that I forgot what we were talking about lols.

So it IS feasible to water cool a Scout ... Iâ€™ve been going back and forth on whether to try it. Iâ€™ll likely just stick with my H50 ... although Iâ€™d be very very curious to hear how he set it up and how is still managing some airflow for the non-water cooled components.

On another note ... I did try to reverse my drive cage so that I could show off the sleeved SATA wires ... no dice. The way my EVGA board is setup with SATA plugs at the very edge pointing outwards made it impractical with spacing issues. It did give me an opportunity to familiarize myself with the Dremel and using a rivet gun so it was a good educational experience at least. I may try again at some point.


----------



## Enigma8750

No worries ronin.. I did not take it bad.. I just felt I had to explain because I get in trouble on OCN ALOT.


----------



## vrydstrbd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Wowies, that's gorgeous man!!! you've done really well.

The back of the case and the sleeving are the picks of the lot I think, it's clean as! All you need now is a hdd bay cover, and it'll top it off beautifully. (feel free to ignore that last comment, as you may think differently







)

rep up+


Yeah, thats a good idea. I have some material that just may work. I'll get R dun by the end of the week and post some new pics. =]


----------



## ROM3000

I haven't cut out the bullseye or the mesh yet, but I wanted to show everyone what I did yesterday. I installed another 120 mm fan in the front optical drive bay.

Specifically I used the same rear fan on the Scout already.










This lowered my idle temperatures by roughly 3-4 degrees. I haven't tested load temperatures yet though. Also, if anyone is wondering, I attached the fan using packaging foam which has a nice dampening effect as well. Here's the final result:










Next I re-did the CCFL wiring because the bottem cathode was much dimmer after extending the wires. I couldn't find any Kynar wire of the right gauge locally, so I ended up moving the inverter to the optical bay. It doesn't look as good, but at least the light is more consistant.


















A picture with the green cathodes and red fans on:










About a month ago, I installed a Noctua NH-U12P. It's a great HSF. I don't know if I ever posted any pictures, but it does fit...barely.










Lastly, here's a shot of my desk:


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


So it IS feasible to water cool a Scout ... I've been going back and forth on whether to try it. I'll likely just stick with my H50 ... although I'd be very very curious to hear how he set it up and how is still managing some airflow for the non-water cooled components.


The great thing about water is that it drops case temps for the non water cooled components. He is also running an am2 board which doesnt produce anywhere as much heat as the x58 so he can get away with a smaller loop. For the i7, i wouldnt run any less than a 240 rad for the cpu alone. You wont get the price to performance ratio you would hope for either. Add in your chipset, gpu's and mosfets and its going to be a serious problem, not to mention retartedly pricey. Pretty much time for a full tower for a large loop.


----------



## ROM3000

Next on the agenda is to re-route the 8-pin CPU cable. I'll be using this:










When I do this, I'll be cutting out the honey comb mesh because I can't feel anything from that top exhaust after installing the Noctua. I'd like to change out that blue led on the card reader to a red one in the future as well. That's it so far. I'll keep everyone posted.

Also, I did try putting a fan on the bottom of the side window, but I noticed my northbridge temps went up 4-5 degrees and it did little to help my graphics card. I ended up removing it because of this and the noise the stock window creates with the fans.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Please excuse my ignorance but what is that white gizmo you got coming out of your case Dude. IT need a fresh coat of Semi Gloss Black Paint. just tape up the readout. and spray with quick strokes at 4 seconds intervals.











Already on my list of things to do. The controller has a handfull of cables that are routed pretty tight. So I cant even slide it out with out total removal. So I am waiting till I install the H50 and have the mobo out


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*

Is that a hdd cooler? Im interested to know myself lol.


The cover I made was from a old CD rom drive casing. The silver thing(to be sprayed matt black) is a fan controller with a flap on the left for a multi card reader and sata data/power out


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
The cover I made was from a old CD rom drive casing. The silver thing(to be sprayed matt black) is a fan controller with a flap on the left for a multi card reader and sata data/power out









Wow, very interesting indeed.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Just got a quote back from the plexi guys. They can only get 3mm red translucent plexi







I was looking for something around 5-6mm. So now its thickness over color :s ?
On the up side the fabricators quoted me next to nothing to have the window cut on the cnc machine.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Holy cow is that for real???


Hehe, I'm glad someone else likes the scout as much as I do









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Yes that is a REAL SpongeBob lunch box.*































Now now uncle, leave spongebob alone...I have more than just the lunch box hehe, I have a talking sponge bob too and even sponge bob other things lol














he is just cool!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Hahaha I actually googled that thinking Iâ€™ll come across some crazy case modder named SpongeBob ... then I actually saw the arrow lols.

So seriously, this guy is watercooling his Scout??? Is that two separate loops? I see the rad at the bottom Iâ€™m assuming heâ€™s gotta have one in front and on top?


It's only a single loop for the time being, runs pump>rad>res>cpu>gpu>rad>pump, i'll upgrade when the moola isn't so tight









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No that is my Nephew.. *Photonmoo* from Aussie land. He's one of our Colonel's

http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=102674

That is his beautiful wife as his avatar.










the wifeypoo thinks you are all crazy, they are the same at work "when are we gonna meet your wife...?" tisk tisk people

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


What's wrong with a water cooled Scout? A lot of us have CH-50's and if you look for my name on page 1 or 2 you'll see my original build of my Scout with watercooling.
Yeah, Photonmoo has 2 rads that I see, the one in the bottom and the one in the 5.25 drive bays. Not sure if he has one on top, the tubing doesn't say so but we'll wait for him to verify.


yups, you are correcto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Because it is easy to think that he is a girl if you look at the avatar.










I should change the avatar hehe, save all the confusion







but I was hoping the "mrs photonmoo" would help with that, hehe.

The mrs doesn't like the pic, keeps saying I should change it, silly woman!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


I was just kidding bro







... *what I was getting at was that she was so hot that I forgot what we were talking about lols.*

So it IS feasible to water cool a Scout ... Iâ€™ve been going back and forth on whether to try it. Iâ€™ll likely just stick with my H50 ... although Iâ€™d be very very curious to hear how he set it up and how is still managing some airflow for the non-water cooled components.

On another note ... I did try to reverse my drive cage so that I could show off the sleeved SATA wires ... no dice. The way my EVGA board is setup with SATA plugs at the very edge pointing outwards made it impractical with spacing issues. It did give me an opportunity to familiarize myself with the Dremel and using a rivet gun so it was a good educational experience at least. I may try again at some point.


*scratches head* what were we talking about?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vrydstrbd*


Yeah, thats a good idea. I have some material that just may work. I'll get R dun by the end of the week and post some new pics. =]


******* man, your scout is gonna look off the chain sweet, keep up the good work.


----------



## photonmoo

A little mini update as to how I went along yesterday, sadly enough I have changed it again since then, I still have to take some pics of that...

I had to drain the sucker first...










And rip her apart...




























And how it looked for a few min, before I wasn't happy, the uv black dye bomb came out decent I think, though it looks a bit purply at times


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
The great thing about water is that it drops case temps for the non water cooled components. He is also running an am2 board which doesnt produce anywhere as much heat as the x58 so he can get away with a smaller loop. For the i7, i wouldnt run any less than a 240 rad for the cpu alone. You wont get the price to performance ratio you would hope for either. Add in your chipset, gpu's and mosfets and its going to be a serious problem, not to mention retartedly pricey. Pretty much time for a full tower for a large loop.

Exactly, thanks for doing a lot of my informing for me. With an X58 you'll have more problems with doing straight W/C in the Scout. That's why I sent mine back and had them put it in a Haf 932. In the Scout, putting the 120 rad helped the processor but the grid in the rad is so tight that it impedes the flow of air over the Vreg fins, my Vreg was getting up to 115c while my cpu was showing 60c!








So, you really do need a 240 or double 120 for an i-7 and you have to have them in a spot that it keeps the X58 components cool with air or switch it all out and have a chipset W/C loop but then you're defeating the purpose of the mid-tower design of the Scout. So the best solution (if you still want Liquid Cooling) is to use the CH-50 because it's a single pass rad and that keeps the airflow much more open and the air moving past the Vreg cooler fins. I also, a few pages back, replaced the blow hole fan with a noctua 140mm and the front 5.25 bay fan with an Enermax Apollish and today just put in a high speed blue LED Xiggy and now the heat is really being taken out of the system and out through the blow hole.
Like it should be!


----------



## linkin93

High Quality Pics!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Exactly, thanks for doing a lot of my informing for me. With an X58 you'll have more problems with doing straight W/C in the Scout. That's why I sent mine back and had them put it in a Haf 932. In the Scout, putting the 120 rad helped the processor but the grid in the rad is so tight that it impedes the flow of air over the Vreg fins, my Vreg was getting up to 115c while my cpu was showing 60c!








So, you really do need a 240 or double 120 for an i-7 and you have to have them in a spot that it keeps the X58 components cool with air or switch it all out and have a chipset W/C loop but then you're defeating the purpose of the mid-tower design of the Scout. So the best solution (if you still want Liquid Cooling) is to use the CH-50 because it's a single pass rad and that keeps the airflow much more open and the air moving past the Vreg cooler fins. I also, a few pages back, replaced the blow hole fan with a noctua 140mm and the front 5.25 bay fan with an Enermax Apollish and today just put in a high speed blue LED Xiggy and now the heat is really being taken out of the system and out through the blow hole.
Like it should be!


I agree 100%, thats why i knew from day 1 that i would be stuck with air in this case, or the h-50. I was super impressed with the loop you had in there, im kinda disappointed it didnt work out. Im buying the venomous x and the Thermalright HR-05 IFX High-Riser Northbridge Cooler pretty soon and i think ill be done with it. My next case will be a full tower (haf-x maybe) with a full water loop but for now im happy with the portability of the scout despite its limitations.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


So seriously, this guy is watercooling his Scout??? Is that two separate loops? I see the rad at the bottom Iâ€™m assuming heâ€™s gotta have one in front and on top?


He's not the only one running a custom loop, as said the water cooling does not impatct airflow critically, my NB temperature acctually sank when i installed my watercooling since the CPU fan (which was mountop south>North) sucked away all the cold air from the NB leaving it without airflow. Also there is ofcourse the posibility too get either a NB block or the Thermalright NB heatsink with a 80mm fan for improved performance


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


A little mini update as to how I went along yesterday, sadly enough I have changed it again since then, I still have to take some pics of that...


Nice work photonmoo. How's it look with the UV light on now?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


High Quality Pics!




























Nice looking Scout, but you may want to hide those wires a bit better. I've learned from a lot of people on here that zip-ties are a great friend.


----------



## the.ronin

Thanks guys for explaining the WC on the Scout. I always figured if you can run a single rad setup like the H50 (which is what I’m doing now), why not replicate it with a quality rad, quality pump, quality block and add a quality res? I presume the answer to that is more than double the price of an H50 for only a fraction more of cooling?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Thanks guys for explaining the WC on the Scout. I always figured if you can run a single rad setup like the H50 (which is what Iâ€™m doing now), why not replicate it with a quality rad, quality pump, quality block and add a quality res? I presume the answer to that is more than double the price of an H50 for only a fraction more of cooling?


Adding a greater Rad and a better block could probably do a few C difference, aswell as a change in TIM could do. But the thing with the expensive watercooling is that you can add and configure it more than with the H-50


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*Yes that is a REAL SpongeBob lunch box.*






























haha in 2001 or 2002 Spongebob came to the fort hood and they had over 50,000 soldiers request the day off to go see him....30,000 were single soldiers........more soldiers requested time off for that day then any other Celebrity in Fort Hood history(sports teams, WWF, and celebrities come to Fort Hood often)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Thanks guys for explaining the WC on the Scout. I always figured if you can run a single rad setup like the H50 (which is what Iâ€™m doing now), why not replicate it with a quality rad, quality pump, quality block and add a quality res? I presume the answer to that is more than double the price of an H50 for only a fraction more of cooling?

So far it's my experience that the H50 is a quality pump, radiator, res and block. Would I like to build a complete W/C system? You bet, just not in my Scout. For that I'd probably go with a Lancool PC-K62 or the Cooler Master 690II. Probably the Lancool so I wouldn't have to mod in another tool less bracket. Though I applaud those who have made the W/C solution work in the Scout I feel theres too much of a compromise dong a full setup. For the money you can't beat the H50. I know I've posted this before, but; I'm on a stable O/C of 3.8 Ghz on my unlocked PHII 550 idling in a 20c (68f) room @ 26c (78.8f) feeding the cpu 1.57 volts to stay stable. Prime95 blend only gets it up to 45c (113f). I say why do I need a full on W/C system when I get performance like that. The only reason I'd like to is to say I did it.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


So far it's my experience that the H50 is a quality pump, radiator, res and block. Would I like to build a complete W/C system? You bet, just not in my Scout. For that I'd probably go with a Lancool PC-K62 or the Cooler Master 690II. Probably the Lancool so I wouldn't have to mod in another tool less bracket. Though I applaud those who have made the W/C solution work in the Scout I feel theres too much of a compromise dong a full setup. For the money you can't beat the H50. I know I've posted this before, but; I'm on a stable O/C of 3.8 Ghz on my unlocked PHII 550 idling in a 20c (68f) room @ 26c (78.8f) feeding the cpu 1.57 volts to stay stable. Prime95 blend only gets it up to 45c (113f). I say why do I need a full on W/C system when I get performance like that. The only reason I'd like to is to say I did it.


isnt the max vcore on a unlocked 550 suppose to be 1.55?


----------



## Rockr69

I've heard that, but the proof is in the pudding. So far I've had no problems. Besides, its only got to last for a year then I'm going with whatever high end cpu amd is offering at that time. Hopefully the Thuban core if my MSI board will support it. Can anyone say six cores baby!


----------



## Enigma8750

Photonmoo. Please with all due respect to the wife. Please do not change your avatar unless it is another picture of your wifey. I love her sweet eyes. They make me feel that there are things that are still alright with the world. But I agree it is time for a change. Has she gotten that Nurses Uniform yet. Im dying to see her in that.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I've heard that, but the proof is in the pudding. So far I've had no problems. Besides, its only got to last for a year then I'm going with whatever high end cpu amd is offering at that time. Hopefully the Thuban core if my MSI board will support it. Can anyone say six cores baby!


I'm waiting on the same thing. I want 6 or 8 cores. and ddr5 memory and 1 Terabyte SSD. and can anyone say usb3 and Sata3.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Photonmoo. Please with all due respect to the wife. Please do not change your avatar unless it is another picture of your wifey. I love her sweet eyes. They make me feel that there are things that are still alright with the world. But I agree it is time for a change. Has she gotten that Nurses Uniform yet. Im dying to see her in that.


LOLS ... I repped Photonmoo for his avatar. jk


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I'm waiting on the same thing. I want 6 or 8 cores. and ddr5 memory and 1 Terabyte SSD. and can anyone say usb3 and Sata3.

Did you win the lottery?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
So far it's my experience that the H50 is a quality pump, radiator, res and block. Would I like to build a complete W/C system? You bet, just not in my Scout. For that I'd probably go with a Lancool PC-K62 or the Cooler Master 690II. Probably the Lancool so I wouldn't have to mod in another tool less bracket. Though I applaud those who have made the W/C solution work in the Scout I feel theres too much of a compromise dong a full setup. For the money you can't beat the H50. I know I've posted this before, but; I'm on a stable O/C of 3.8 Ghz on my unlocked PHII 550 idling in a 20c (68f) room @ 26c (78.8f) feeding the cpu 1.57 volts to stay stable. Prime95 blend only gets it up to 45c (113f). I say why do I need a full on W/C system when I get performance like that. The only reason I'd like to is to say I did it.

I have the H-50 in my Lian-Li and its working like a charm, I also have the new CM 690 II and want to WC it with THIS come pay day.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I have the H-50 in my Lian-Li and its working like a charm, I also have the new CM 690 II and want to WC it with THIS come pay day.



would i be correct in assuming that package is nothign more than a H50 with a bigger rad?

one way or another that COULD help me in my plans for my scout. (still waiting for it to ship....







)


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
would i be correct in assuming that package is nothign more than a H50 with a bigger rad?

one way or another that COULD help me in my plans for my scout. (still waiting for it to ship....







)

I have a feeling this is diffrent because there are 2 plugs coming from the pump and not 1 like the H-50, by the way, this company also makes the H-50 for corsair.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I have a feeling this is diffrent because there are 2 plugs coming from the pump and not 1 like the H-50, by the way, this company also makes the H-50 for corsair.


I'll have to disagree kev. It looks like the second wire is to go directly to the PSU to drive the pump so you can either use the 4pin for MB header or the PSU via "molex". That and the 240mm rad looks to be the only difference


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I'll have to disagree kev. It looks like the second wire is to go directly to the PSU to drive the pump so you can either use the 4pin for MB header or the PSU via "molex". That and the 240mm rad looks to be the only difference

Could be right about the wires, either or can be used.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Daddy Like!!!!!*










http://www.ncixus.com/products/35702...012200/Asetek/


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


would i be correct in assuming that package is nothign more than a H50 with a bigger rad?

one way or another that COULD help me in my plans for my scout. (still waiting for it to ship....







)


Who did you order it from?


----------



## BriSleep

If anyone wants to know how much my W/C system cost I'll spec it out for you and tell you what you'd have to pay to do one yourself.
Attachment 145293

You can see part of it in this pic. What you can't see is the res/pump combo, they are 2 seperate parts but they fit together as 1.
It includes:
Swiftech MCP 355 pump
Swiftech XT water block with 1366 adapter.
XS/PC reservoir 
Black ice 240mm Radiator
Around 5 ft of blue 3/8 X 1/2 tubing
2 Zalman zf-3 f-3 fans
Chrome Q-D fittings 6 of them.
Idle is usually around 25-28c my i-7 is O/C'ed to 4.0G but it runs the same temp when clocked to 4.2G Running 8 folding cores and a gpu core it sits around 56c with the new fans I put in. Running Crysis with everything Maxed out it only got around 42c.


----------



## Danny Boy

water cooling is something i can not ever do, a h50 on the other hand i could as, my wife would never look into the pc so i can hide it.....


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Daddy Like!!!!!*










http://www.ncixus.com/products/35702...012200/Asetek/


Is it just me or do the cooling lines look to be about the same length of the H50?


----------



## Enigma8750

Danny... There is a window in the side. She can see it that way.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Is it just me or do the cooling lines look to be about the same length of the H50?

Not just that but the Lock down mechanizm is exactly the same and the pump is enclosed with the cooler like the H-50. The only diff is the double rad which could be a problem with the storm scout but the H-50 is perfect for the scout.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Not just that but the Lock down mechanizm is exactly the same and the pump is enclosed with the cooler like the H-50. The only diff is the double rad which could be a problem with the storm scout but the H-50 is perfect for the scout.

What I was thinking is that no matter what this would be a top mounted unit and would be totally unsuited for the scout without major modification. The Lancool pc-k62 on the other hand could be doable, but it has 140mm fans with the proprietary mounts and would be trouble as well. So, without modification this unit would need a case with two 120mm top fans to be able to reach the cpu region and do an effective job. Almost as if the 690II Advanced was tailor made for this unit


----------



## Rockr69

I was also looking at this for maximum flexibility http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27102


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I was also looking at this for maximum flexibility http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27102









I saw this when I was ordering my fans, looks like a pretty good idea, esp if you're running a second loop to cool video cards with.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Danny... There is a window in the side. She can see it that way.

yes but she would have no clue what it was, she dosnt even know what a video card looks like.....


----------



## Danny Boy

hey i need help really quick, i upped my OC and got it running in prime 95 stable at 3.6 but 1 of my cores are not being used at all. core 0,2,3 are all at 100%, but core 1 is only at 1-5% in large stress test...


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
yes but she would have no clue what it was, she dosnt even know what a video card looks like.....

Haha win!


----------



## Danny Boy

ok, nm everyone. guess prime95 wasnt using all 4 cores, intel burn test is and everything running fine, just over reacted to it.


----------



## Striker36

yea i think i might get that H-50 with the double rad and mod it/case to fit my Scout. i can only imagine that the new one could only cool better with the larger rad (all else being equal).

now i need to scrounge up the funds XD it was hard enough on the wallet ordering the rest of my system

Edit: one last thing. i know a few pages ago (i cant find int now XD) some one had a neet mar on the desktop to organize the icons in Win7. did we ever find out what that program was? i really like the looks of it an i would like to try it out.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Nice looking Scout, but you may want to hide those wires a bit better. I've learned from a lot of people on here that zip-ties are a great friend.










Yeah. It doesn't impede airflow too much. And i kind of jsut shoved it in there after my other modular psu blew and my rig was KIA for for 5 days









The thing that i really need to do is get another cooler for my 5770, so that my soundcard doesn't block half the fan. i got a second generation card, but i first generation card wouldn't do this









Anyone know any good coolers for the 5770 with the V2 cooler?


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
Edit: one last thing. i know a few pages ago (i cant find int now XD) some one had a neet mar on the desktop to organize the icons in Win7. did we ever find out what that program was? i really like the looks of it an i would like to try it out.

If you're talking about my desktop, which I posted a screen shot of, it is called RocketDock.


----------



## imh073p

Hey guys just a quick update.

Got some big ol rubber feet from mnpctech so my power supply can breath a bit better.









Got my hands on a large death star vinyl hehe









Flipped my psu, moved my cards apart, sleeved the front panel cables that are exposed and now im using unisleeve 24 pin/8 pin mobo/ 6+2 pin pcie extentions. Looks alot cleaner.









Haha ya its seriously crowded back there.









I still really need a hdd cage cover, this one is made out of cardboard lol. Anyone have any good ideas what to use besides perspex? Im going to order a venomous x, a couple silenx 72cfm ball bearing fans, some mx-3 and a new northbridge cooler soon. Whenever i got a spare 150$ laying around ha.


----------



## Bradey

nice


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hey guys just a quick update.

Got some big ol rubber feet from mnpctech so my power supply can breath a bit better.
Got my hands on a large death star vinyl hehe









Flipped my psu, moved my cards apart, sleeved the front panel cables that are exposed and now im using unisleeve 24 pin/8 pin mobo/ 6+2 pin pcie extentions. Looks alot cleaner.








I still really need a hdd cage cover, this one is made out of cardboard lol. Anyone have any good ideas what to use besides perspex? Im going to order a venomous x, a couple silenx 72cfm ball bearing fans, some mx-3 and a new northbridge cooler soon. Whenever i got a spare 150$ laying around ha.


That is just Beautiful imh073p.... Brother, LOVE,LOVE the case sticker... Just smoken bud.. Great Work sir... That's what I've been working on; along with the other sixty thing's I have to do before I make my big movie to another country. I'm doing a 'UnReal' theme.. Anywho, been a long time for me since I've been on last..
First off, I welcome All New comers.. Welcome to the Best Thread on OCN... Thanking Gen.Enigma8750. Great leader of are 'Scout Company'.. I'd personnely quote but to much has past.. LOL Of course, lots of great work guys... You all push me to do my best and I Thank all of you for that... Again, Great job imh073p.. Smoken Rig brother.. 
I will be in time to time on the wifey-poo's laptop, (like now) a few months before getting situated in Israel... You all take care, Great, Great work to you all. "Hats-off" to all of you for a super job on making this the best thread(to me) on 'OCN'.....







:


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
If you're talking about my desktop, which I posted a screen shot of, it is called RocketDock.










YES! than you. now i need to look that up when i get home


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


If you're talking about my desktop, which I posted a screen shot of, it is called RocketDock.











Thank you for the info. I'm using now and am starting to feel as if I can't live without this! I'll get a screen shot asap. Thanks again!

BTW what icon group are you using?


----------



## Rockr69

I love this program!


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Hey guys just a quick update.

Got some big ol rubber feet from mnpctech so my power supply can breath a bit better.









Got my hands on a large death star vinyl hehe









Flipped my psu, moved my cards apart, sleeved the front panel cables that are exposed and now im using unisleeve 24 pin/8 pin mobo/ 6+2 pin pcie extentions. Looks alot cleaner.









Haha ya its seriously crowded back there.









I still really need a hdd cage cover, this one is made out of cardboard lol. Anyone have any good ideas what to use besides perspex? Im going to order a venomous x, a couple silenx 72cfm ball bearing fans, some mx-3 and a new northbridge cooler soon. Whenever i got a spare 150$ laying around ha.

Nice Work imh073p!!!!! Can out real Clean!!!


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 









I love this program!

I jumped on the bandwagon too....loving rocketdock


----------



## Rockr69

Su-weeettt!!!!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Woopie, picked up my CM storm Force 200 (red led) today and got to making a custom 200mm grill to cover it (out of a 400mm fan cover)







Got photos, but would rather post them when I get the plexi and have it all put together









I can feel the air flow at least 1.5 meters from the fan when I balance it on the desk


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Woopie, picked up my CM storm Force 200 (red led) today and got to making a custom 200mm grill to cover it (out of a 400mm fan cover)







Got photos, but would rather post them when I get the plexi and have it all put together









I can feel the air flow at least 1.5 meters from the fan when I balance it on the desk










*400 mm fan... wow I use to have one of those in my living room when I didn't have A/C. LOL*


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*400 mm fan... wow I use to have one of those in my living room when I didn't have A/C. LOL*











ooooh, wow. I wish the 1 I used had a cool grill like that. That curve on the supports is really nice








Mine was/is very basic


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


*Remember all you new Troops. Dont forget to where you new colors proudly.

Semper Fi. Do or Die.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


ooooh, wow. I wish the 1 I used had a cool grill like that. That curve on the supports is really nice








Mine was/is very basic










Yea... thats a high priced fan...


----------



## Danny Boy

i run 2 20" floor box fans pointed at my pc during the summer to cool of my pc. It gets to 105+ in eastern washington.....and -10 in the winter....this place sucks i wanna move back to the coast


----------



## Enigma8750

You got to try my ******* cooler for the winter months. Here check it out.


----------



## Danny Boy

hey got a quick question, would a delta 120mm help with temps all, and if it would, would it benefit in the top or rear exhaust? i have one that i put into my sons pc and its to loud without a controller used with it.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You got to try my ******* cooler for the winter months. Here check it out.

LOL i just open my door when i want to do something like that. my front door sits 3 feet from my pc


----------



## Enigma8750

Delta fans are great for servers. I have alot of them. I even have one that runs at 4400 RPM. That is a 120 fan. Those work great as suckers. They will suck all the wind out of the case and create a vaccuum that the heat cannot burn anything no matter how hot it gets.. LOL

Deltas are great for exhaust.

In a Vaccuum no one can hear you Scream.


----------



## Danny Boy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835213005

this is the one i have, i also have a 92 mm that i really, really wanna mount on my xiggy, but i cannot pull off my 92mm fan on the ziggy and i dont wanna use zipties.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
i run 2 20" floor box fans pointed at my pc during the summer to cool of my pc. It gets to 105+ in eastern washington.....and -10 in the winter....this place sucks i wanna move back to the coast

Where in eastern Washington are you at?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


I jumped on the bandwagon too....loving rocketdock


Oh man!! You guys are so mean!! I'm serious, as if I didn't have enough stuff to spend time doing, now you put this thing up and it's actually usefull! *How dare you!!* Don't you know this thread is about the Scout, only the Scout and nothing but the Scout!!

So I got the thing by Samurize that has metal bars across the bottom and I got F.E.A.R. icons and more wallpaper. As if 280 wallpapers aren't enough you guys got to show me more. 
It's not like I didn't know this thing exists, they show it in Maximum PC at least once a year. I try to stay away from this stuff guys. Now what am I supposed to do with my regular toolbar?? I payed a lot for these Win7 features. *Hmmmmppph!!*
Oh yeah, now what do I do, just move all my icons from my toolbar to RocketDock? What about the Start button, will it move or do you just switch??


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh man!! You guys are so mean!! I'm serious, as if I didn't have enough stuff to spend time doing, now you put this thing up and it's actually usefull! *How dare you!!* Don't you know this thread is about the Scout, only the Scout and nothing but the Scout!!

So I got the thing by Samurize that has metal bars across the bottom and I got F.E.A.R. icons and more wallpaper. As if 280 wallpapers aren't enough you guys got to show me more. 
It's not like I didn't know this thing exists, they show it in Maximum PC at least once a year. I try to stay away from this stuff guys. Now what am I supposed to do with my regular toolbar?? I payed a lot for these Win7 features. *Hmmmmppph!!*


Resistance is futile
You will be assimilated


----------



## BriSleep

Please read the edit (last sentence,) I need assistance please.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea... thats a high priced fan...










 I was going to say.... That looks like an Antique, where did you get the pic E?


----------



## clee413

lol I really didn't think there would be as big of a reaction to Rocket Dock.

*@Rockr:*
Here are the links to the skin & icon pack I am using. FYI for this icon pack, I also downloaded the template to make icons for some programs that the pack didn't satisfy alone.

*@BriSleep:*
Meh, we're a club, so topics about what the Scouts are doing isn't too off topic. Anyways, as for the Orb, the Rocket Dock won't really replace that. Which is why you see my Rocket Dock (app launcher) placed above the taskbar.

Yes, create shortcuts, and drag and drop onto Rocket Dock. Right click the icons to change appearance. It's a pretty simple, user friendly tool.

Great tool, isn't guys? 1 click launch, and you can bring it up in front from behind by moving your cursor over the end of the general area you positioned the tool bar. Example, my Rocket Dock is place on "bottom". If I am on a webpage, full screened, and need to access Rocket Dock, move my mouse cursor all the way to bottom of screen and it pops up.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835213005

this is the one i have, i also have a 92 mm that i really, really wanna mount on my xiggy, but i cannot pull off my 92mm fan on the ziggy and i dont wanna use zipties.


 Ha!! I love some of these reviews, this one on this fan: 
*Other Thoughts:* Someone before me said watch out it can easily take a finger off... Well I always play with my toys and almost lost my finger from this fan. Respect it and don't play foolishly with it. IT WILL TAKE YOUR FINGER OFF.

*Respect the FAN!!*


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ha!! I love some of these reviews, this one on this fan:
*Other Thoughts:* Someone before me said watch out it can easily take a finger off... Well I always play with my toys and almost lost my finger from this fan. Respect it and don't play foolishly with it. IT WILL TAKE YOUR FINGER OFF.

*Respect the FAN!!*



Quote:

*RPM*


> 2900 RPM


*Air Flow*


> 120.07 CFM


*Noise Level*


> 44 dBA



No kidding


----------



## BriSleep

*@BriSleep:*
Meh, we're a club, so topics about what the Scouts are doing isn't too off topic. Anyways, as for the Orb, the Rocket Dock won't really replace that. Which is why you see my Rocket Dock (app launcher) placed above the taskbar.

Yes, create shortcuts, and drag and drop onto Rocket Dock. Right click the icons to change appearance. It's a pretty simple, user friendly tool.

Great tool, isn't guys? 1 click launch, and you can bring it up in front from behind by moving your cursor over the end of the general area you positioned the tool bar. Example, my Rocket Dock is place on "bottom". If I am on a webpage, full screened, and need to access Rocket Dock, move my mouse cursor all the way to bottom of screen and it pops up.[/QUOTE]

Much Thanks to my southern Nevada brother!!







Now that it's down there I don't know how I did without it. Actully I do, there were icons all over my beautifull wallpaper. It's crashed once, I hope it doesn't keep doing that. Anyway, I'll investigate it, I've got iTunes running and there are a lot of things in Win7 that don't like iTunes, mostly Win7 doesn't like it.

Another thing, click the taskbar, click Properties, check Auto Hide the Taskbar, check use Small icons. That way it's not there unless you hover over it.

For you guys that have Win7 do you know about the hidden command called Windows Switcher? You click on it and all your open windows peel across the screen so you can switch to which ever one you want.

Oh, the Dock doesn't understand Folders, I copied them and deleted them now they don't work. Hmmmm maybe they're in User/desktop.


----------



## BriSleep

Here's my shot of how it looks so far. Seems like I have too much stuff for it to look cool the way it did in the pic I chose it from.
Attachment 145420

The dock doesn't seem to like Gadgets either.
Oh, gimme a break!! Look at that little picture. How do you guys get huge pics that are only 1172K in size. I take a snip from the screen and it's 4Mb and it's 1900x1080- that's 1080P BTW. I had to shrink it down 3 times before it would upload. Will someone please clue me in.

@ Enigma, Love the ******* cooler BTW, I was thinking that if I added another pump and some long lines I could put a Radiator in the crawl space when we get the house.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Here's my shot of how it looks so far. Seems like I have too much stuff for it to look cool the way it did in the pic I chose it from.
Attachment 145420

The dock doesn't seem to like Gadgets either.
Oh, gimme a break!! Look at that little picture. How do you guys get huge pics that are only 1172K in size. I take a snip from the screen and it's 4Mb and it's 1900x1080- that's 1080P BTW. I had to shrink it down 3 times before it would upload. Will someone please clue me in.

@ Enigma, Love the ******* cooler BTW, I was thinking that if I added another pump and some long lines I could put a Radiator in the crawl space when we get the house.


That's a wickedly evil looking wallpaper Bri. I'm on my knees daily begging God to bring on the warm weather. As for the pic size I'm hosting mine on photobucket. I upload to photobucket, choose the pic then to right of the pic (under the ad) there's a box labeled share this image. You click your cursor just to the left of the first bracket in the IMG Code text box which I have outlined in this pic for you









then you just paste it in your reply and voila!, big pics. Easy Peasy!


----------



## BriSleep

Thanks Rockr, I've asked before and someone said to use a photo service but I've seen links to them before and didn't understand the use of a link instead of an actual photo but you've nailed it. BTW, I like your changing Avatar, I wonder what it will be each week.

I know what you mean about the snowy pic, my wallpaper changes every 3 hours and I'll probably have more than 300 by the end of the day. The flowering bulbs are coming up here, the weeds are coming up but it still snowed last night and it's only 37 outside but just 4 days ago it was warm enough to open all the windows and doors and enjoy the breeze. I'm ok with it either way I just want a *final decision*! It's always been this way in Reno though, one of our slogans is if you don't like the weather just wait 5 minutes, it'll change.
It's one of 2 places where I've seen thunder and lightning in a snow storm and snow in June! The other was when I was on the border in Germany!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Enigma, Love the ******* cooler BTW, I was thinking that if I added another pump and some long lines I could put a Radiator in the crawl space when we get the house.


*Yea, just figure out where youre gonna put the computer and run two copper lines down about a foot below the floor. That is a perfect radiator space. Plus you can put those big fans on it because you won't be able to hear the 44 dba fans going strong under the insulation and the carpeting.

Run everything with a D/C Inverter from A/C and have the pumps running 24/7 that way there will not be any chance of any growth of anything in there.

















About the Windows 7 Quick boot toolbar. Im still lost on that, but I had Rocket Dock on my last build from FileHippo.com. They have all kinds of stuff on that Site*.


----------



## imh073p

I been using object dock but dang that looks cool too!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
It's one of 2 places where I've seen thunder and lightning in a snow storm and snow in June! The other was when I was on the border in Germany!

I use to live in Aurora Colorado and it did the same thing there, I miss that state!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Yea, just figure out where youre gonna put the computer and run two copper lines down about a foot below the floor. That is a perfect radiator space. Plus you can put those big fans on it because you won't be able to hear the 44 dba fans going strong under the insulation and the carpeting. *

*Run everything with a D/C Inverter from A/C and have the pumps running 24/7 that way there will not be any chance of any growth of anything in there. *

*














*

*About the Windows 7 Quick boot toolbar. Im still lost on that, but I had Rocket Dock on my last build from FileHippo.com. They have all kinds of stuff on that Site*.


Every now and then I will try some aftermarket dock or another but I always find my self going back to the windows task bar, I think I'm set in my ways.


----------



## -Crash-

For anyone interested I found templates for 80,92,120,140mm fan cut outs. Just make sure to not print them in anything except 1:1 scale.

http://www.mnpctech.3dpixelnet.com/p...plates_rv2.pdf


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I like your changing Avatar, I wonder what it will be each week.


 It's a trick I learned from Big E and you can be sure it'll have something to with ROCK!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I know what you mean about the snowy pic, my wallpaper changes every 3 hours and I'll probably have more than 300 by the end of the day. The flowering bulbs are coming up here, the weeds are coming up but it still snowed last night and it's only outside but just 4 days ago it was warm enough to open all the windows and doors and enjoy the breeze. I'm ok with it either way I just want a *final decision*! It's always been this way in Reno though, one of our slogans is if you don't like the weather just wait 5 minutes, it'll change.
It's one of 2 places where I've seen thunder and lightning in a snow storm and snow in June! The other was when I was on the border in Germany!


It can be that way here too. Though we've had a very mild winter this year I've seen drifts out on the prairie that were 14-15' high _*and*_ one year I was visiting my folks for the Fourth of July in Liberty Lake, Wa, which is just over the border from Idaho on I-90 and it snowed piling up 2 1/2' drifts on the 4th. All to be gone the next day.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Yea, just figure out where youre gonna put the computer and run two copper lines down about a foot below the floor. That is a perfect radiator space. Plus you can put those big fans on it because you won't be able to hear the 44 dba fans going strong under the insulation and the carpeting. *

*Run everything with a D/C Inverter from A/C and have the pumps running 24/7 that way there will not be any chance of any growth of anything in there. *

*














*

*About the Windows 7 Quick boot toolbar. Im still lost on that, but I had Rocket Dock on my last build from FileHippo.com. They have all kinds of stuff on that Site*.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking about doing, run it all the time, have an inverter, like the kind a doorbell uses but on steroids put in under the floor where it's always cooler and keep the thing running. Then I can put a block in Mindy's Scout and just add it to the big loop.

I know you already think/ know I'm a bit crazy but I have this command on my desktop and I swear it came with Win7 but I've gone through both computers and I can't find it, except on my desktop. Maybe I found out how to do it through one of my magazines, I dunno but I'm sure I'll find it again. Anyway it's not a replacement for anything, it's not an add on, it's just an icon with a command associated. You can have 20 windows open, either from different apps or even all the same app and you click this command and everything that is open lays out from left to right with the window you open first on the far left. I couldn't do all my studying without it! Hit your start button and type Window Switcher, if you find it please let me know.

Oh, I found it! I googled it. I guess it came out when Vista came out. The command is located in: "C:\\Users\\"YourProfileName"\\AppData\\Roaming\\M icrosoft\\Internet Explorer\\Quick Launch\\Window Switcher.lnk"
Unless you have an SSD and moved your User data to your D drive, then you're advanced enough to know where it is. Right click on it............Oh, here's the guys instructions:

"You have to go to Folder Options in your Control Panel so you can change to view hidden files and folders. Then go to view tab and select view hidden files. Be sure to change it back to hidden once you make a shortcut of the file.

To add it to quick launch: For those who have a hard time, you can just *Right Cick* Windows Switcher.Ink in the folder and Select *Send > Desktop (create shortcut) *and then go drag onto your Quick Launch Bar."

Do you know about WinDirStat? It's a self launching program (you don't have to install it) that lets you see the contents of your drives in Graphical representation. You can see which file are the largest and which ones have hundreds of files (save games) taking up your drive space, that way you can pick and choose what you need to delete.

I just found out also that if you hold the start button and the tab at the same time all those windows that are open will scroll by on the screen as you watch! Man I love multi-core processors!


----------



## Danny Boy

Rockr69 I'm about an hour and a half south of u in pullman


----------



## BriSleep

Ok guys what do you think of this baby: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817194039

I'm thinking of replacing the somewhat 80+ Chieftec I have with this one, that way I'll have the power to run 2 of the new graphics cards when they come out. If you haven't seen them, someone must have heard me asking why the keep going longer because the Nvidia Fermi 480 card is supposed to be really wide but no longer that 11 inches, that way they keep from running into the drive bays. 
Oh, then I see that PSU and think I'll get it for sure and my next issue of Maximum PC comes out and has new Enermax Gold+ PSU's in an advert but they don't show one that goes to 1000W.


----------



## mr-Charles

....seem's to show a LOT, (too many, IMHO), of negative's for review's of there . . .

my 2







on this . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Here's my shot of how it looks so far. Seems like I have too much stuff for it to look cool the way it did in the pic I chose it from.
Attachment 145420

The dock doesn't seem to like Gadgets either.
Oh, gimme a break!! Look at that little picture. How do you guys get huge pics that are only 1172K in size. I take a snip from the screen and it's 4Mb and it's 1900x1080- that's 1080P BTW. I had to shrink it down 3 times before it would upload. Will someone please clue me in.

@ Enigma, Love the ******* cooler BTW, I was thinking that if I added another pump and some long lines I could put a Radiator in the crawl space when we get the house.

You don't necessarily have to resize it, just decrease the quality when you save it. Take a screenshot, open up your favorite image editing program, paste, then save as a jpeg, but decrease the quality a bit.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


....seem's to show a LOT, (too many, IMHO), of negative's for review's of there . . .

my 2







on this . . .

mr-Charles .









.


 Yeah, but you have to read those things because one guy is complaining because his rebate hasn't come and there are at least 2 that had DOA problems but I couldn't really find any that had a signifigant problem due to the PSU.
Then I went to the Enermax website and did a double take because there are actually 2 almost identical supplies there. One is labeled as SLI and one Crossfire. I went back to the Egg and there they are, one of each both the same price but seperated by another listing. I shot off an e-mail to Enermax saying WTH? Then I saw it, on the Eggs site, the SLI has 8ea 6+2 connectors and 16 SATA connectors. The Crossfire has 6ea 6+2 connectors and 12 SATA connectors. I guess this is in keeping with the fact that there are a few SLI motherboards that will hold 4 Vid Cards but the most any ATI board will hold is 3 Vid Cards.
The same kind of bias that shows when you buy an Evga board, they have SLI connectors for 3 or 4 cards but only Crossfire connectors for 2 cards.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Crash-*


For anyone interested I found templates for 80,92,120,140mm fan cut outs. Just make sure to not print them in anything except 1:1 scale.

http://www.mnpctech.3dpixelnet.com/p...plates_rv2.pdf


These may have been helpfull before, but I ended up using an old CD. They're 120 mm in diameter. I cut out the bullseye and honey comb grill on the front 140 mm fan. I tried to heat up a razor as someone suggested, but I quickly noticed that this would take way to long, so I grabbed one of these metal wire cutter tools. Not sure if that's the correct name, but here's some picturs of the result and how I mounted the top 120 mm fan.

Tool:










140 mm:










120 mm:










Bullseye:










Final Result:










Now I just have to do the top 140 mm exhaust and get some u-channel molding to clean it up a bit. Thoughts?


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Rom! It's a little rough cut but waaaayyyy better than my first case cut. Plus if you add the U-channel it should not only look cleaner but the air movement will smooth out.
I like the way the red/green looks with the spin on it. Give us a shot with the side on, unless you're doing something to that too, then I'll wait 'till it's done.

@ Gang. You know there's only been one female/ girl on here that I saw in the whole history of the thread, Jennifer24. Do you think it's because the ladies get thier guy to do it or because they are happy with it the way it came and they don't want to ruin anything.
Oh, about the PSU, never mind, in the time I was looking it over (2 1/2 days) they went from having a lot of both models to having only the SLI model and not very many of them left! If you didn't see them it was a $299- 80+ Silver that came out to $219- with free shipping so I snatched one. Now I have to find some adapters in the 50+ pages of "cables" the Egg has.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
These may have been helpfull before, but I ended up using an old CD. They're 120 mm in diameter. I cut out the bullseye and honey comb grill on the front 140 mm fan. I tried to heat up a razor as someone suggested, but I quickly noticed that this would take way to long, so I grabbed one of these metal wire cutter tools. Not sure if that's the correct name, but here's some picturs of the result and how I mounted the top 120 mm fan.

Tool:










Now I just have to do the top 140 mm exhaust and get some u-channel molding to clean it up a bit. Thoughts?

Tin snips work great, just gotta bend the uneven grill so its kinda flat, then uchannel, nice.









Oh ya i love the green and red, one color is kinda boring hehe. rep+


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 










Now I just have to do the top 140 mm exhaust and get some u-channel molding to clean it up a bit. Thoughts?

That u channel stuff is one of the best invention since the wheel!


----------



## Rogue1266

That's what I need to do is cut out my front grills. Plastic & metal. 
Well, this might be kind of big is size. I tryed that 'RockerDock' but I was having trouble w/ a few of my win.gadgets. They working better now w/ 'ObjectDock' instead. Anyone got any Idea why?? I put CPUID in the pic. A little messing around w/ the Bios..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


That's what I need to do is cut out my front grills. Plastic & metal. 
Well, this might be kind of big is size. I tryed that 'RockerDock' but I was having trouble w/ a few of my win.gadgets. They working better now w/ 'ObjectDock' instead. Anyone got any Idea why?? I put CPUID in the pic. A little messing around w/ the Bios..


Probably because Object Dock is a premium program and Rocket Dock is free. You know, money to pay someone to work out the bugs.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Rockr69 I'm about an hour and a half south of u in pullman


Ahhhh...Pullman. Good ole college town. WSU. Been through there many times.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey I think that Punk Software has had Rocket Dock for at least 5 years and they have updated it a lot. I think that Rocket Dock is great because its not as much as a resource hog as the other one.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Probably because Object Dock is a premium program and Rocket Dock is free. You know, money to pay someone to work out the bugs.


Actually, I got this objectdock off of 'Impules' freewear from AMD. http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_impulse.aspx
Objectdock was in that when I first discovered it.. LOL Someone a few months back told me to try 'RockerDock'. It work fine with vista; didn't make my gadgetes go goofy but on '7', they dont load all the way, lock-up, all sorts of nutty stuff. So, I don't use it... but I hear ya Rocker...
SORRY FOR THE EDIT...........
'PUNK' <<<<<<< OK, whats that all about and I was just asking... Engima???? AM I NO LONGER WELCOME HERE????? IF SO, I'LL TALK A WALK????????????????


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok guys what do you think of this baby: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817194039

I'm thinking of replacing the somewhat 80+ Chieftec I have with this one, that way I'll have the power to run 2 of the new graphics cards when they come out. If you haven't seen them, someone must have heard me asking why the keep going longer because the Nvidia Fermi 480 card is supposed to be really wide but no longer that 11 inches, that way they keep from running into the drive bays. 
Oh, then I see that PSU and think I'll get it for sure and my next issue of Maximum PC comes out and has new Enermax Gold+ PSU's in an advert but they don't show one that goes to 1000W.



That is a really nice corvette youre thinking of buying there. Maybe even lexus territory. With out the Excellerator sticking on you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Is Rocket dock playing goofy with windows 7. yes or no?


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Ahhhh...Pullman. Good ole college town. WSU. Been through there many times.


I hate it here. Would love to move back to oak harbor...atleast back to the west side.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That is a really nice corvette youre thinking of buying there. Maybe even lexus territory. With out the Excellerator sticking on you.


Yeah you hear about that woman in upstate NY whose floormats had been tied back to the seats and her Prius took off on her? They should rename that car to Prayus, as in "Pray us is gonna make it alive!"


----------



## Enigma8750

That prius went all the way to 95 MPH. She was leaving brown stains all the way down highway.


----------



## Rogue1266

ENIGMA........... I'm I No Longer Welcome HERE??????


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


I hate it here. Would love to move back to oak harbor...atleast back to the west side.


Unless you're going to school it is a butthole. I like the Seattle area. I've often thought I'd like to retire over there, but hell, the way the govmn't continues to fleece us hard working folk I guess I should start diggin' my hole now so's I can just fall in it when I'm done.


----------



## Enigma8750

CMSS Troops are the Bomb...


----------



## ROM3000

I haven't used a dock in a long time, but back in my XP days I used to use RKLauncher.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Unless you're going to school it is a butthole. I like the Seattle area. I've often thought I'd like to retire over there, but hell, the way the govmn't continues to fleece us hard working folk I guess I should start diggin' my hole now so's I can just fall in it when I'm done.


Quote the Great Sammy Hagar: Cost the same to come in then it does going out. In and Out.


----------



## Enigma8750

*CMSS Troop are the Best.
Semper Fi... Do or Die.*


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


YOur one of my Troops Rogue1266 Why would you ever be not welcome. tell me.


OK, well for 1#, I was just asking about a program because it acted a little crazy on me. 2# I'm a little bit old to be a 'PUNK'..............
3#. I know you run this thread and I have nothing but full respect for you all specially when you all have helped me out. I'm a 44 year old man. I am well in the profession for almost 25 years as a trades-man. I have a family. Sir, no one calls me a 'PUNK'....... I've never showen anyone enough disrespect by ever calling anyone in this thread a 'PUNK'........
Please SIR. I don't like this word.............................................. ....
With all Do Respect. Enigma........SIR.


----------



## hooah212002

He meant Punk Software, which is exactly what he said.

{abe} is there an "emo" emote? I feel it is necessary in this instance.


----------



## Enigma8750

YouTube- Smells Like Teen Spirit - Sungha Jung


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


OK, well for 1#, I was just asking about a program because it acted a little crazy on me. 2# I'm a little bit old to be a 'PUNK'..............
3#. I know you run this thread and I have nothing but full respect for you all specially when you all have helped me out. I'm a 44 year old man. I am well in the profession for almost 25 years as a trades-man. I have a family. Sir, no one calls me a 'PUNK'....... I've never showen anyone enough disrespect by ever calling anyone in this thread a 'PUNK'........
Please SIR. I don't like this word.............................................. ....
With all Do Respect. Enigma........SIR.


Okay.. No you dont understand.. The Software company that makes rocket dock is Called PUNK SOFTWARE.. You are not a punk.. They are.. it is there name... LOL Here check this out.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


My bad Rouge. Your loved dont worry. I like you alot. and I would never intentially dis you.


Sorry for the out bust Enigma. Just been a little touchy. Move to a different country bud. Were I'm going they don't throw Rocks, 'They throw Rockets'...... and leaving my country to make a home some were New is a little trying.. But Thanks.... When anyone ask's me, (you in a bad mood Ron, I usally say, "YEAH,ABOUT A YEAR NOW". Very,Very Tough Year sir. I lost my car, then my home, then my mother... So I do apologize for the 'SNAP'.......
EDIT: Your right. I didn't understand.. LOL, you really do have to excuse me. It really has been a vary tough year bud... MY BAD....... SORRY.... See what I mean...


----------



## Enigma8750

*CMMSS Troops are the Best.*


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


That u channel stuff is one of the best invention since the wheel!


Hey keb_b, where did you get that u channel moudling from? Thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ron. I had no Idea that you have been through so much man. We are a team and some of us are not believers but I have prayed for you already and I will continue to and Youre going to see something good happen in your life. You watch. When youre at the bottom all there is is up.

Oh Lord on High in the name that is above every name. Jesus I pray for Ron and I ask for a blessing to be on him that will last all of his days. Watch over him and protect him in the shadow of the enemy and may he find peace. In Jesus Name Amen.

  
 YouTube- (Seal) Kiss From A Rose - Sungha Jung


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey keb_b, where did you get that u channel moudling from? Thanks.


Performance PC's is one of many online shops.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Ron. I had no Idea that you have been through so much man. We are a team and some of us are not believers but I have prayed for you already and I will continue to and Youre going to see something good happen in your life. You watch. When youre at the bottom all there is is up.

Oh Lord on High in the name that is above every name. Jesus I pray for Ron and I ask for a blessing to be on him that will last all of his days. Watch over him and protect him in the shadow of the enemy and may he find peace. In Jesus Name Amen.


AMEN.... and Thanks..... The Land of the LORD I'm going. Well, I call Him G-D.... But Thank You SIR...


----------



## Enigma8750

YouTube- Wish you were here





*For all those who are gone but not forgotten.
May our love light shine and show a path directly to our hearts
General Enigma.*


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Is Rocket dock playing goofy with windows 7. yes or no?

Rocket Dock works fine for me with Windows 7. I've been using it together since the RC.


----------



## photonmoo

Grrr, the UV Black Dye Bomb I bought kinda sucks, it doesn't react to UV light very good, and when I literally place the cathode right on the reservoir, it lights up ever so gently and looks blue....I's not happy!!!!!

I'm going to have to go now with a UV Red Coolant, I didn't really wanna because of the UV Red Tubing I have...


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey keb_b, where did you get that u channel moudling from? Thanks.


From HERE


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh, gimme a break!! Look at that little picture. How do you guys get huge pics that are only 1172K in size. I take a snip from the screen and it's 4Mb and it's 1900x1080- that's 1080P BTW. I had to shrink it down 3 times before it would upload. Will someone please clue me in.


You could use my gallery







(still got to put more pics in there) -> http://cmss.dev.x10hosting.com/
Just sign up and start uploading









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Do you know about WinDirStat? It's a self launching program (you don't have to install it) that lets you see the contents of your drives in Graphical representation. You can see which file are the largest and which ones have hundreds of files (save games) taking up your drive space, that way you can pick and choose what you need to delete.


I use space monger. Its a 95kb exe that does exactly what you said.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


'PUNK' <<<<<<< OK, whats that all about and I was just asking... Engima???? AM I NO LONGER WELCOME HERE????? IF SO, I'LL TALK A WALK????????????????


I think he missed a coma









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Punk Software has had rocket Dock...


should have been

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey, Punk Software has had rocket Dock...


but who am I to even mention punctuation, I am as dislexic as they come.


----------



## Danny Boy

hmmmm...last of my pc parts arrive today(logietech g110 replacement keyboard) and i am getting upset that nothing else will be arriving in the big ugly brown van...MUST go order....something...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
but who am I to even mention punctuation, I am as *lysdexic* as they come.

i fixed it for you









but on another note i got word that my stuff is processed and getting shipped tomorrow!

so il have my scout in a few days baring UPS destroying another one of my boxes


----------



## the.ronin

Does anyone have a pinout, diagram, or photo of the LED switch on the Scout?

I want to try to clean things up and have the switch and all wires meet at a terminal block where I can wire up additional lighting and have it all governed by the switch.


----------



## Repton

Hey folks just a little update to my system, got rid of the pesky 9800GT in favour of a slightly more powerful number

















A nice new GTX285










It might be useful for some people to note that the Asus Maximus II gene MB has its PCIe slot in the perfect position for the gfx card to fit in the 5.25" drive bay, so could accommodate a much longer card using this motherboard !!


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Repton*


Hey folks just a little update to my system, got rid of the pesky 9800GT in favour of a slightly more powerful number

















A nice new GTX285










It might be useful for some people to note that the Asus Maximus II gene MB has its PCIe slot in the perfect position for the gfx card to fit in the 5.25" drive bay, so could accommodate a much longer card using this motherboard !!


love the color of your lights


----------



## Repton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


love the color of your lights


Thanks !! I had a blue cathode sitting around and it actually looks really nice with the red fans


----------



## Bradey

what did you do with your 9800gt?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Grrr, the UV Black Dye Bomb I bought kinda sucks, it doesn't react to UV light very good, and when I literally place the cathode right on the reservoir, it lights up ever so gently and looks blue....I's not happy!!!!!

I'm going to have to go now with a UV Red Coolant, I didn't really wanna because of the UV Red Tubing I have...


You need to dye bomb it yellow or green. I think you already tried the green so yellow is all thats left unless someone could come up with a mercury silver dye bomb. That would look sick.


----------



## the.ronin

Nice setup, Repton!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Does anyone have a pinout, diagram, or photo of the LED switch on the Scout?

I want to try to clean things up and have the switch and all wires meet at a terminal block where I can wire up additional lighting and have it all governed by the switch.


A switch meerly breaks the curcuit in two and seperates the or cuts a wire into. so if you hook up a fan to ground or a black wire on a molex and then touch both sides of the switch leg you can easily find out which is the Always hot. Sometimes they switch the Grounds in cars but I don't think they get that freaky with the engineering in the CMSS


----------



## Repton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


what did you do with your 9800gt?


Ebay'd it









It was admittedly a great little card for the price


----------



## Enigma8750

Hand Made Sleeving tool and doesn't break like the ones that you buy. This is so cool and this Sight for Sleeving is the Bomb for Uk and Us alike.










I Remember the ones that we used on my sister's diapers. You could have used a sledge hammer on them and they would have never broken.

See Tips and Tricks section for Site and other information on sleeving.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, just had a little info to share with you guys.

First @ Enigma, man you find the most awesome music on those videos, that kid did not miss a single note! Was it you that had the kid in the UK that sang the really really high notes? Mindy and I flipped over that!
Also, it's > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817194039 not a Lexus, well, maybe it is but I'm getting it at a Chrysler price, it's down to $199- after the rebate, also I'm getting a WD 1001fals< Oh, one of these--- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136284 for $89-.
Save money, save power, save more money, have more money to buy nice things. Oh will it never end???

Then I wrote those Enermax guys and asked what the diff in an SLI or Crossfire product and I got the answer back that tells me the reason I suspected all along. Just like Evga has nothing but Nvidia on thier mind, it's all political really. 
Thier answer: 
" Hi Brian,

The ERV1050EWT is actually certified by both SLI and ATI Crossfire.

However, due to legal issues Nvidia and ATI don't allow a product to have
both stickers. Therefore we made 2 skus so we could advertise that this PSU is certified by both GPU manufacturers.

In reality there is no difference between the 2 sku's. If you get a SLI
certified Revolution85+ it will still run ATI crossfire and vice versa.

Regards,

Sales Team
Enermax USA "

HA! New Egg ran out of the Crossfire labeled ones first though! I'm just hoping that they aren't going to come out with an 80+ Gold with the same Watts after I get mine, I often find that I buy the item on a really good sale right before the new version comes out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## K10

That whole thing about crossfire/SLI ready on PSUs are kind of a marketing gimmick. If the PSU can handle it, it'll work.


----------



## DefecTalisman

just found this nifty little resource








-> http://ledcalc.com/


----------



## Enigma8750

That is so cool.

Rep Up Man..


----------



## Enigma8750

Bri... I have alway been a musician since I was a kid. So I love finding kids with talent. Those young asians are being taught some awesome musical licks. They are amazing. but I know music alot so i try to fit the mood to the music. I hope it works.


----------



## Enigma8750

General Enigma's Rig of the Week is
the ronin's Eagle One.
Very clean and nice
Scout.


----------



## Danny Boy

well got my old gigabyte ma770t-ud3p board in now and gonna play around with it and try to see if i can get my 550be oc'd a little better, also swapped my xiggy s964 fan for a 92mm delta and also put the 120mm delta as a rear exhaust fan. ALSO did some cable managment....dosnt look so hot but alot better then what it was.

first pic is before, 2nd pic is of the 24pin power cable, 3rd pic is of the delta power cable routing, and 4th, while blurry, is a pic of after...i know u cant really tell, but i tried.

on the phone on hold for gigabyte about my tmpin temps...just got off the phone and i guess tmpin2 at 79-80c is normal for this board....seems pretty hot but ok.


----------



## Enigma8750

Danny? what is the specs on that fan if you don't mind a reveil.


----------



## Danny Boy

which one? 92mm or 120mm? also think i found the problem with unstable OC over 3.41 on the asus my vcore jumps around almost .100, on this gigabyte, it dosnt at all and is now 5 mins stable in prime95 where i couldnt get past 30 secs prime95 stable with the asus board.


----------



## Danny Boy

Type Case Fan
Compatibility Case
Fan Size 120mm
Bearing Type 2 Ball
RPM 2900 RPM
Air Flow 120.07 CFM
Noise Level 44 dBA
Power Connector 3 Pin (TAC output)

thats for the 120mm delta

the 92mm i dont know for sure, will get model number when i restart PC next

EDIT: well im 20 mins stable at 3.624Ghz at 1.488Vcore and ram at 1610MHZ


----------



## Danny Boy

woot just talked to newegg, they are giving me store credit on my asus motherboard return. WOOT $100+ to spend now.....WTH do i buy now lol...new power supply YES!!!!


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


General Enigma's Rig of the Week is 
the ronin's Eagle One.
Very clean and nice
Scout.












Suhweeeettt!!! Thanks dude.























I'd like to thank ...

[edit]

Gotta whore out some more shots of Eagle-1 lols







...



















[edit x2]

Also wanna add that all the lighting (fans + CCFL) is harnessed to the LED switch ... I'm particularly psyeched about that lols.


----------



## Rockr69

Not having a good year so far troops. My shining gem MSI MB crapped on me. I noticed the NB temps starting to rise but still within specs, tried to load CODWAW to frag some newbs and machine shuts down. INSTANT OFF! Pressing power button only gets fraction of a sec of power then PSU trips. I tried my old PSU whickh is only over 1 year old and same thing. On top of that I decided to use my old system which I'm still working on for my buddy and the Sapphire HD 3850 that Newegg replaced for me now has huge white bars on the screen during POST and fails to boot past POST at all! Thank goodness for my old GeForce 6200 as at least I can cry about it to you guys. Unfortunately I won't be able to frag until new board arrives ( those newbs are so lucky!). I hope MSI is fast. I need my fix! Oh and Newegg is gonna replace the hd 3850 again. I love that company.


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. Newegg is the Bomb on returns.

Ronin.. Love the case and the wire sleeving. I just added a wire sleeving section to our tips and tricks on page one. Thank you for building such a pretty system and con grates.

Rocker.. I told you.. MSI boards look cool and they are great if you get one that works. Personally I am an ASUS man or Gigabyte Guy myself.. I have just never had problems with either of them. And ASRock too.. I love me some ASRock.


----------



## Danny Boy

yea i am even out of my 30 day return policy, all i have ot pay for is shipping back to them and they will not charge a restock fee


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


yea.. Newegg is the Bomb on returns.

Rocker.. I told you.. MSI boards look cool and they are great if you get one that works. Personally I am an ASUS man or Gigabyte Guy myself.. I have just never had problems with either of them. And ASRock too.. I love me some ASRock.


Yeah I knowed you was gonna say that. With me it's been the other way around, all the ASUS boards I've messed with have been junk, though in their defense I think one was taken out by PSU.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thats cool ... my first enthusist board was the first 790 MSI board and it was so beautiful. but that build went belly up on my so I got the ASUS 790 and I still have it to this day. But this was the one that I bought first.. It was soo Beautiful.










I cant find it but it was the number one on the hit parade because they were the very first 790 board. I had to have it with my 9600BE Quad core with my 800 MHZ of ram..


----------



## Enigma8750

hey that MSI 890 board has USB3 and DDr3 and SATA 3

The 890 is gonna be the new standard man... Check as see if you can upgrade your board to the 890 version.


----------



## Rockr69

I'm hoping that MSI has had enough of these RMAs and I get a good one.


----------



## Danny Boy

well im approaching 2 hours stable at 3.624 in prim95 blend


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Not having a good year so far troops. My shining gem MSI MB crapped on me. I noticed the NB temps starting to rise but still within specs, tried to load CODWAW to frag some newbs and machine shuts down. INSTANT OFF! Pressing power button only gets fraction of a sec of power then PSU trips. I tried my old PSU whickh is only over 1 year old and same thing. On top of that I decided to use my old system which I'm still working on for my buddy and the Sapphire HD 3850 that Newegg replaced for me now has huge white bars on the screen during POST and fails to boot past POST at all! Thank goodness for my old GeForce 6200 as at least I can cry about it to you guys. Unfortunately I won't be able to frag until new board arrives ( those newbs are so lucky!). I hope MSI is fast. I need my fix! Oh and Newegg is gonna replace the hd 3850 again. I love that company.

Rockr, did you ever change the thermo compound on the NB? My MSI board has been no trouble since I did mine, although right now it's sitting in the box my Crosshair III came in, I am waiting for a 4 pin Y connector for my cpu cooler fans then I can fire this new MB up.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
yea i am even out of my 30 day return policy, all i have ot pay for is shipping back to them and they will not charge a restock fee

How did you swing that? When I talked to them this morning the directed me to MSI.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Rockr, did you ever change the thermo compound on the NB? My MSI board has been no trouble since I did mine, although right now it's sitting in the box my Crosshair III came in, I am waiting for a 4 pin Y connector for my cpu cooler fans then I can fire this new MB up.

Sure did. It helped a little. Went from 63c idle to 53c idle, but over the last couple of days it's been creeping up to 57, then 59 then BUMP! as my sound card rectifiers unloaded, no post


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


How did you swing that? When I talked to them this morning the directed me to MSI.


have no clue, ordered 2/5/2010, arrived 2/11/2010 and allowed me to return for store credit

i talked to skylar on newegg's instant chat thing and just got my rma email saying $0 restocking fee!!!


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


have no clue, ordered 2/5/2010, arrived 2/11/2010 and allowed me to return for store credit

i talked to skylar on newegg's instant chat thing and just got my rma email saying $0 restocking fee!!!


. . . .hmmmm, doesn't the 30-day_return_window setup as from the _time *YOU* receive the item_??? 
at least that is what i always thought it was . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

yea the secret with doing RMAs with newegg is to telephone it in. Never do it electronically. It gets put on the back burner and then they charge you for a restock fee.


----------



## clee413

So, I just went to the dreaded Best Buy to look for a pair of Sennheiser headphones. Didn't buy cause their selection/prices are crap, but I did, however, stop by the components section to browse. Held a Corsair H50 in my hands, and the spirit of water cooling must have come over me. Now I can't get water cooling out of my head! I need some major PROS and CONS of water cooling guys! Also, (Yes, I am aware of the Water Cooling section & Headphones section, but I trust value Scout's opinions highly) what are some Sennheiser recommendations (models)?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


So, I just went to the dreaded Best Buy to look for a pair of Sennheiser headphones. Didn't buy cause their selection/prices are crap, but I did, however, stop by the components section to browse. Held a Corsair H50 in my hands, and the spirit of water cooling must have come over me. Now I can't get water cooling out of my head! I need some major PROS and CONS of water cooling guys! Also, (Yes, I am aware of the Water Cooling section & Headphones section, but I trust value Scout's opinions highly) what are some Sennheiser recommendations (models)?


All I can say on the matter is I love the H50. It's simple and it works, as for Sennheiser, I only have experience with their microphones; as in pro audio. I've sung through many different brand of mics in almost 14 years of being a lead vocalist and Sennheiser is one of the best sounding mics money can buy. That's the problem though, money. Whoowee! are they expensive and in the bar that doesn't make sense to me as they're not any better sounding to my ear than my good old cheap and easily replaceable V-Techs. I love those things. Rugged as a mossberg shotgun and cheap. I have the same V-tech mic I've used for the last 8 years. I've worn the paint off the windscreen mesh. Probably from all the whiskey







Anyway back on topic; if Sennheiser headphones are anything like their mics they gotta be good.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


So, I just went to the dreaded Best Buy to look for a pair of Sennheiser headphones. Didn't buy cause their selection/prices are crap, but I did, however, stop by the components section to browse. Held a Corsair H50 in my hands, and the spirit of water cooling must have come over me. Now I can't get water cooling out of my head! I need some major PROS and CONS of water cooling guys! Also, (Yes, I am aware of the Water Cooling section & Headphones section, but I trust value Scout's opinions highly) what are some Sennheiser recommendations (models)?


My daughter works for Best Buy and I she can buy it for me for cost plus 10 percent. It is a Very Nice Unit. It is as good as any air cooler out there Bar NONE. Even the Thermalrights Copper.


----------



## clee413

Big news!

So, like I said, I was at Best Buy looking at the box. My fiance apparently noticed how memorized I was. I had to come back home to study (CCNA Tech in training) and she went out to go shopping. She comes home about an hour later, and low & behold, she bought it for me!









Unbelievable. Never has she bought me a single computer component before, but I suppose she has picked up on the passion. ...I'm still in shock. I'm going to cut the studies a little short, and do an install tonight. Before I begin, can you guys (Rockr69) any tips for installation?


----------



## DefecTalisman

HELP, anoyone know the ratting of the resistors in the fan led switch circuit on the scout ? I don't want to strip the heat shrink off, but if I have to guess I am gonna have to


----------



## Enigma8750

Guys... We Just hit 400,000 hits on this Thread....
  
 YouTube- MARINE HYMN


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Guys... We Just hit 400,000 hits on this Thread....

YouTube- MARINE HYMN


Woo!!!


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Guys... We Just hit 400,000 hits on this Thread....

YouTube- MARINE HYMN


nice









how many members are there in this thread


----------



## DefecTalisman

Ok, scrap that. Don't need the resistor, just realized that the force 200 has a inline sneaky 1







Just now how to hook it up to the existing switch circuit.


----------



## Enigma8750

just splice one wire to the switched side and tape it up with black tape. That simple.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Big news!

So, like I said, I was at Best Buy looking at the box. My fiance apparently noticed how memorized I was. I had to come back home to study (CCNA Tech in training) and she went out to go shopping. She comes home about an hour later, and low & behold, she bought it for me!

Unbelievable. Never has she bought me a single computer component before, but I suppose she has picked up on the passion. ...I'm still in shock. I'm going to cut the studies a little short, and do an install tonight. Before I begin, can you guys (Rockr69) any tips for installation?


No tips? No replies? Come on Scouts, I'm counting on you!


----------



## baldo_1013




----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


So, I just went to the dreaded Best Buy to look for a pair of Sennheiser headphones. Didn't buy cause their selection/prices are crap, but I did, however, stop by the components section to browse. Held a Corsair H50 in my hands, and the spirit of water cooling must have come over me. Now I can't get water cooling out of my head! I need some major PROS and CONS of water cooling guys! Also, (Yes, I am aware of the Water Cooling section & Headphones section, but I trust value Scout's opinions highly) what are some Sennheiser recommendations (models)?



About the H-50
My daughter works for Best Buy and I she can buy it for me for cost plus 10 percent. It is a Very Nice Unit. It is as good as any air cooler out there Bar NONE. Even the Thermalrights Copper.


----------



## Enigma8750

My Son has a pair of Razar headsets and they are the most comfortable headphone I have ever worn. Good for hours of pain free listening.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 













































Graceful Photography Troop. Verry nice. I am spell bound by your photographic prowess.


----------



## Enigma8750

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=432&Itemid=62

This is the new Air Cooling Specs up to today.. See where you are cooling wise and Bless you all.


----------



## dranas

Hi, i dont have this case yet, i was thinking about getting one. My biggest concern is room. Will there be enough room to crossfire 4850s?


----------



## Danny Boy

I have 1 4850 and 2; even 3 will fit easily. It's a great case


----------



## clee413

Well guys, I have moved over to the water-cooling side. Say hello to the newest Corsair H50 owner. Just finished a ***** of an install (my first water cooler) & I think it was a job well done.


----------



## Bradey

nice
i like you eee net book


----------



## antipesto93

haha for a minute there i thought you were planning on watercooling the netbook :s


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
haha for a minute there i thought you were planning on watercooling the netbook :s

My god! That's a great idea!
*Dissapears into a closet with a WC-kit and a netbook*


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Well guys, I have moved over to the water-cooling side. Say hello to the newest Corsair H50 owner. Just finished a ***** of an install (my first water cooler) & I think it was a job well done.



















Sorry I wasn't there for you last night clee, but it looks like you got it done. Great Job. Did you set the fan as intake or exhaust?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
My god! That's a great idea!
*Dissapears into a closet with a WC-kit and a netbook*

MlbrottarN. If anyone else would say this I would just laugh. But knowing you.... You are already working it out in your mind. I know you Man. You would do it. And It would work..
















Would that be a Water Closet then.. LOL or an Entertainment Center...LOL


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Sorry I wasn't there for you last night clee, but it looks like you got it done. Great Job. Did you set the fan as intake or exhaust?


No problem. What I wanted to ask you was what you did with the rear stock (red led) fan in the scout. I decided to take it out, since I wanted to go with blue led anyways.

I went to exhaust. Although, I haven't made any permanent decision, for now, I will be sticking with exhaust because I am concerned of condensation if there is a mixture of hot/cold air mixing inside the case.

I think I may order some more R4 fans and 8-pin CPU / 24-pin ATX cable extenders tonight. I figure if i'm going to use the Rad as exhaust, I should do the push/pull, but in order to do that, I need extenders to have space for the R4 fan.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
My Son has a pair of Razar headsets and they are the most comfortable headphone I have ever worn. Good for hours of pain free listening.










I just got those!!







Refurb deal online for $60.

I was poking around for a sound card and decided to just go with the Razer Barracuda AC-1 since the headphones had the jack for it anyway. Folks I bought the refurb HP-1 from cut me a deal on a new AC-1. I'm no audiophile, but Crysis never sounded so good. Was trying to hunt down a last tango and but it kept sounding like he was above me. So I checked it out and sure enough he was on the friggin roof lols!!


----------



## notdeadyet

can I join the club? just finished my build yesterday..


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 













































Great looking system and stunning composition there, baldo.


----------



## LooN!

My Venomous X grinds up against the top exhaust fan, should I reorient it? Also, how do I take off the graphics card covers?


----------



## BriSleep

As for Sennheisers, I have these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...nnheiser%20280
Attachment 145884
They were really tight at first but I spread them over my case for a few days and now thier fine, you can hear a pin drop in a game but they block other noise pretty well.

Mindy really likes these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...nnheiser%20238
Attachment 145886
She has a tiny head and she likes to be able to hear the TV at the same time she has the headphones on. We had a pair of Denons with this thin cord and one of the dogs accidentally bit through it. So, she keeps the cord off the floor now. These are really lightweight and comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## LooN!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LooN!*


My Venomous X grinds up against the top exhaust fan, should I reorient it? Also, how do I take off the graphics card covers?


bump, need answer to this question asap


----------



## Bradey

it should not be touching the top fan, so yes
what card do you want to take the cover off


----------



## LooN!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
it should not be touching the top fan, so yes
what card do you want to take the cover off

My card is the GTX 260. The instructions are very vague. All it has is a picture of an arrow pointing up to lift out the gpu cover bracket, but I have no idea just how to lift it out.


----------



## Bradey

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=212867


----------



## LooN!

I meant the gpu cover for the case...lol. These:









I'm newb, I can't even figure this out!


----------



## Electroneng

Just swapped cases from a Thermaltake Soprano to the CM Storm scout today. I plan on using the Soprano as a Phenom II X6 Build case.

The Scout is a great case! I also changed from a Dark Knight push-pull cooler to a H50 Push pull setup and seeing great results. This case will be my platform for a I7 970 Hexacore build in late fall.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LooN!*


I meant the gpu cover for the case...lol. These:









I'm newb, I can't even figure this out!


Just "open" the plastic locks and pull out the metall pieces.


----------



## LooN!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Just "open" the plastic locks and pull out the metall pieces.


I've opened the locks, but the pieces refuse to budge. The Storm Scout manual says to lift it up towards the sky but there's no grip or way to hold the pieces. I'm so lost


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LooN!*


I've opened the locks, but the pieces refuse to budge. The Storm Scout manual says to lift it up towards the sky but there's no grip or way to hold the pieces. I'm so lost










Apply some preasure towards the metal piece and sort of drag it towards you, it is stuck with some force but it's not that hard too get them out


----------



## Enigma8750

Put your fingers on the outside of the Cover and push up the top with your fingers. Thats how I Groove.


----------



## LooN!

Got it, thanks!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LooN!*


Got it, thanks!


Nice hardware choice, i have to see pics when you are done hehe. I really want to see how that monster cooler fits in the case with that mobo specifically.


----------



## Meebo

If someone wouldn't mind fielding a few general questions-

I'm looking to put together a cheapish upgrade to my ancient machine and while poking around on newegg I noticed that the Scout was on sale for $80 with free shipping. Although It wouldn't have been in the budget at the normal $120, it may now be a viable option. I'm concerned after reading some reviews that there could be issues with the front ports and fan wiring and I may be putting my other components at risk if I'm not willing to test every connection and replace a few fans prior to settling into normal use. I'll be running 2 hard drives and 1 optical at the moment and all my other components should fit (no massive video cards or anything) so perhaps if I can anticipate issues with the Scout someone would be so kind as to suggest a reasonably priced alternative of similar size. Any help would be appreciated (and sorry if I missed some obvious answers, 600+ pages is a lot to look through).


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Meebo*


If someone wouldn't mind fielding a few general questions-

I'm looking to put together a cheapish upgrade to my ancient machine and while poking around on newegg I noticed that the Scout was on sale for $80 with free shipping. Although It wouldn't have been in the budget at the normal $120, it may now be a viable option. I'm concerned after reading some reviews that there could be issues with the front ports and fan wiring and I may be putting my other components at risk if I'm not willing to test every connection and replace a few fans prior to settling into normal use. I'll be running 2 hard drives and 1 optical at the moment and all my other components should fit (no massive video cards or anything) so perhaps if I can anticipate issues with the Scout someone would be so kind as to suggest a reasonably priced alternative of similar size. Any help would be appreciated (and sorry if I missed some obvious answers, 600+ pages is a lot to look through).


Believe me, the scout is rock solid. The stock fans are great actually, they are quiet, push a decent amount of air and look good doing it. You shouldnt have any problems, and will be very happy about your purchase.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notdeadyet* 
can I join the club? just finished my build yesterday..

Yes you may.. I will add you to the roster ASAP. Welcome aboard Troop.

Thanks for your interest in our club.


----------



## BriSleep

After upgrading the fans in Mindy's Scout build I have leftover fans. So would anyone like any Stock red fans (I have 2) with the wires that work on the top LED switch. I also have the 140mm that goes in the blowhole, I personally really don't like it but it's worth the cost of shipping to you, it's yours!







Oh, that's it too, just shipping, they're useless to me but I know a lot of you AMD guys like red fans. PM me to get them.
I also have a UV Blue CCFL circle fan, it's this one: http://www.svc.com/ccf120uvbl.html It says blue but it's the fan that is blue, the CCFL is UV
Attachment 145959

I have no use for UV and Mindy has a rare disorder of her skin, she can't handle UV light. Her ancestors were Jewish Vampires.









I've got other stuff (including a 1000W PSU) but they will be for sale or trade so I'll post them on the appropriate board and put a link up here.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electroneng*


Just swapped cases from a Thermaltake Soprano to the CM Storm scout today. I plan on using the Soprano as a Phenom II X6 Build case.

The Scout is a great case! I also changed from a Dark Knight push-pull cooler to a H50 Push pull setup and seeing great results. This case will be my platform for a I7 970 Hexacore build in late fall.


 Why late fall? They'll be out by the end of April. I'll be waiting for overclock results and probably at least the second stepping. OTOH, I'll probably buy a Fermi Video card as soon as someone can hold them in stock. Online stores still can't keep up with the demand for 5870X2's. What are they, the 5970 or 5890?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


After upgrading the fans in Mindy's Scout build I have leftover fans. So would anyone like any Stock red fans (I have 2) with the wires that work on the top LED switch. I also have the 140mm that goes in the blowhole, I personally really don't like it but it's worth the cost of shipping to you, it's yours!










i would like the 140mm blowhole one
the prob is that i live in australia 
i believe the postage is around $8
i will pay that + more if postage is more


----------



## grasshopper1g

YouTube- Phenom ll x3 720 ati 5770 crossfire





Case- COOLER MASTER Storm Scout

Motherboard- ASUS Crosshair III Formula AM3 AMD 790FX

CPU- AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition 2.8GHz @ 3.4GHz @ 1.35v

RAM- OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 @ 1600 8-8-8-24 1.65v

GPU- 2 HIS Radeon HD 5770 1GB in crossfire

Heatsink- COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm

PSU- OCZ Fatal1ty OCZ700FTY 700W CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified

Harddrive- 2 Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3 (RAID 0)

DVD Writer- LITE-ON Black 24X dvd writer

Blu-ray drive- Lite-on 8x blu-ray player/16x dvd writer

Card reader- Rosewill 74-in-1 3.5" Internal Card Reader w/ USB port

Light- LOGISYS Computer CLK15RD 15" Red Deluxe Sound Activated CCFL


----------



## Bradey

nice

i just bought a
120thin rad($30)
thermal-take Aquarius ii ($20)

looking at getting a 240


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brisleep*


why late fall? They'll be out by the end of april. I'll be waiting for overclock results and probably at least the second stepping. Otoh, i'll probably buy a fermi video card as soon as someone can hold them in stock. Online stores still can't keep up with the demand for 5870x2's. What are they, the 5970 or 5890?


5970. I'm lovin' my 5770, but so much for AMD/Ati saying that they'll sell a card for over $500.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grasshopper1g*


YouTube- Phenom ll x3 720 ati 5770 crossfire

Case- COOLER MASTER Storm Scout

Motherboard- ASUS Crosshair III Formula AM3 AMD 790FX

CPU- AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition 2.8GHz @ 3.4GHz @ 1.35v

RAM- OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 @ 1600 8-8-8-24 1.65v

GPU- 2 HIS Radeon HD 5770 1GB in crossfire

Heatsink- COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm

PSU- OCZ Fatal1ty OCZ700FTY 700W CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified

Harddrive- 2 Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3 (RAID 0)

DVD Writer- LITE-ON Black 24X dvd writer

Blu-ray drive- Lite-on 8x blu-ray player/16x dvd writer

Card reader- Rosewill 74-in-1 3.5" Internal Card Reader w/ USB port

Light- LOGISYS Computer CLK15RD 15" Red Deluxe Sound Activated CCFL




















Cool build and Excellent Video. Kept me on the edge of my seat the whole time I was watching it but my eyes aren't what they used to be..

Youre in like Flynn.. Duude. Extra Rep for presentation.

* Just some advise.. I would move that Red CCath to the back in the corner. you get more light and you cover up the tube that way. Try it and see what you think.*









Enigma0013 Rig


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


just splice one wire to the switched side and tape it up with black tape. That simple.


I ended up cutting a female molex plug & cable off an old fan, then soldering live to the live coming out of the switch and the ground to the ground pin on the molex for the lights. So now I can plug any light that has a molex on it into that and its wired to the switch.
I drilled an filed a rectangular hole in the usb bezel for my cfl switch and mounted that in there








Cable braided almost every cable in the box, didn't do the fan controller because ran out of braid.
I installed the H50 with the R4 push/pull in the drive bay( Just a note for others, the H50 takes up 3.5 x 5.25" drive slots).
Still waiting on the plexi for the side window, so I just stuck the corsair fan on there plugged in to the JPWR header(monitors vreg temps).
I cut out the top 140mm blow hole mesh and the front 140mm intake mesh.
I turned the antec true power power supply upside down so it extracts out of the case and the blue light doesn't kill the red lights.

Photos found here -> http://cmss.dev.x10hosting.com/thumbnails.php?album=2


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I ended up cutting a female molex plug & cable off an old fan, then soldering live to the live coming out of the switch and the ground to the ground pin on the molex for the lights. So now I can plug any light that has a molex on it into that and its wired to the switch.
I drilled an filed a rectangular hole in the usb bezel for my cfl switch and mounted that in there








Cable braided almost every cable in the box, diddent do the fan controller because ran out of braid.
I installed the H50 with the R4 push/pull in the drive bay( Just a note for others, the H50 takes up 3.5 5.25" drive slots).
Still waiting on the plexi for the side window, so I just stuck the corsair fan on there plugged in to the JPWR header(monitors vreg temps).
I cut out the top 140mm blow hole mesh and the front 140mm intake mesh.
I turned the antec true power power supply upside down so it extracts out of the case and the blue light doesn't kill the red lights.

Photos found here -> http://cmss.dev.x10hosting.com/thumbnails.php?album=2


Nice work man!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Oh forgot to mention I used high heat matte black paint to touch up all the parts that where cut. Also the screw marks from where the PSU was before. Also used u-channel rubber on the front fan cut out cause it looks so good with the front off


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 











I have to say it E, those are BUTT UGLY! They look like transforming gophers and being a FORD fan I have to thank you for allowing me to take a shot at Chevy.


----------



## imh073p

Hey General, that deathstar thing on the first page is mine, you have someone elses name, also the shot of the evga sli mosfet cooler isnt mine. I have no clue who's that was lol. Front page is lookin nice, serious 56k warning!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 











LMAO! Ok I get it now E.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hey General, that deathstar thing on the first page is mine, you have someone elses name, also the shot of the evga sli mosfet cooler isnt mine. I have no clue who's that was lol. Front page is lookin nice, serious 56k warning!


lol, yea and in the first post, the shot of the front of the case with the "i3 inside" logo is mine. R11 incorrectly claimed it was his about ten pages back. I couldn't care less if you give me credit, just don't give someone else credit.


----------



## clee413

Sup Scouts!









Hope everyone is having a good weekend!









*I have some updated pictures of my work today:*


> 24 Pin ATX extender - sleeved
> 
> 8 Pin CPU extender - sleeved
> 
> 3 Pin CAS FAN exteder - sleeved
> 
> Added "Push" 120mm CM Blue LED fan to Radiator
> 
> Added 120mm CM Blue LED fan underneath optical drives
> 
> Swapped stock 140mm Red LED (front) fan with 120mm CM Blue LED fan
> 
> Additional wire management


*Next order of business:*


> New SATA Black DVD-RW

























































*To future replies:*


> If possible, please give feedback regarding front fans. Stock is 140mm but i swapped it to 120mm. Does it look awkward or is it just me?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


LMAO! Ok I get it now E.
























Ok, I'm tired, feeling kinda sick so I don't get it. Please clue me in.

Also, what case model/ make are these?

@ Clee, I like it all, I think the front fans look like they belong there, so yes they do fit. I also like that your pump is upside down, it seems the natural way to fit the H50 in on most mobo's. Maybe it was designed with thier new case in mind and in that case it fits right side up but when I put it in, it wouldn't stay rignt side up without major stress on the tubing.
I tried to quote your post but every time I hit backspace it flipped me back a page. Just a hmmmm.

To everyone that's joined lately... Welcome feel free to ask anything, you don't have to read the 600+ posts that are here to find your answers, there's usually at least a few of us "Vets" that come in every day or every couple of days.

Oh, some more, I got rid of the rocket dock, it doesn't like to play with some of my apps, some of the ones I use the most. Maybe I'm just too old to be switching again or maybe it's something like... If I wanted a Mac interface I would have either bought a Mac or at least a PC that's a Hackintosh.

For Clee and all of you that have your drives at the top of the drive cage. Why?
I mean, I try to put my as close to the bottom as possible, that way the fan blows over them cooling them off. Also heat rises, so if they're toward the top of the cage, then the heat might be higher there and I don't want that affecting my drives.


----------



## ACM

^them some BIG pictures!


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enigma8750*












lols!!!!1!


----------



## Enigma8750

I know ... that is the funniest thing that I have seen in years.... I laughed for a full five minutes solid when I first saw it and I still giggle even after the 2nd day of seeing it. I thought you guys would get a kick out of it. The buck teeth are soo damned halarious.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hey General, that deathstar thing on the first page is mine, you have someone elses name, also the shot of the evga sli mosfet cooler isnt mine. I have no clue who's that was lol. Front page is lookin nice, serious 56k warning!


Thanks for the heads up.. I will fix those tomorrow.


----------



## Enigma8750

*I have to ask.... Does this actually make you want to buy a CM 690 Case.*


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*I have to ask.... Does this actually make you want to buy a CM 690 Case.*











If its that exact one then yes.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*I have to ask.... Does this actually make you want to buy a CM 690 Case.*











Yes...man if my wife sees this in dead


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*I have to ask.... Does this actually make you want to buy a CM 690 Case.*











It made be buy it!








Not too happy with it either, it has so much grill space that it makes it kind of loud, I don't hear a thing with my Lian-Li case with 4 fans and my Scout I hear almost next to nothing with 4 fans.
A nice set of legs will do it to me every time.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


For Clee and all of you that have your drives at the top of the drive cage. Why?

I mean, I try to put my as close to the bottom as possible, that way the fan blows over them cooling them off. Also heat rises, so if they're toward the top of the cage, then the heat might be higher there and I don't want that affecting my drives.


I put my hard drive at the top for cable management purposes only. Ideally, it should be at the bottom, but then you would see the SATA and power cables.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, I'm tired, feeling kinda sick so I don't get it. Please clue me in.

Imagine that they are Chinese speaking in bad english "You want pray game?" Or think Mr. Miagi.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Clee, I like it all, I think the front fans look like they belong there, so yes they do fit. I also like that your pump is upside down, it seems the natural way to fit the H50 in on most mobo's. Maybe it was designed with thier new case in mind and in that case it fits right side up but when I put it in, it wouldn't stay rignt side up without major stress on the tubing.
I tried to quote your post but every time I hit backspace it flipped me back a page. Just a hmmmm.

Oh, some more, I got rid of the rocket dock, it doesn't like to play with some of my apps, some of the ones I use the most. Maybe I'm just too old to be switching again or maybe it's something like... If I wanted a Mac interface I would have either bought a Mac or at least a PC that's a Hackintosh.

For Clee and all of you that have your drives at the top of the drive cage. Why?

I mean, I try to put my as close to the bottom as possible, that way the fan blows over them cooling them off. Also heat rises, so if they're toward the top of the cage, then the heat might be higher there and I don't want that affecting my drives.

Thanks for the response Bri.

As for the positioning of the H50 pump, yes, I agree the upside-down placement seems to give least tension on the tubes. Although, there is 1 part of the tube that seems to have some stress, so I may actually play with a 2nd positioning that I think may work. When I build up enough patience to remove the pump & try it again, I'll let you know how it goes.

RocketDock has it's issues, like most launchers and applications. Default always wins in the end. I still use RocketDock, but I can see some of the discomforts.

Regarding the optical drives being at the top, like Rom said, I too have them placed there for cable management purposes, but I do see your point about heat rising and efficiency of cool air blowing across the top of the drives.

Thanks for the responses about the front 120mm fans. I used the ziptie method for the top/front fan, and I was a little hesitant on the outcome, but your response gave me confidence that will help me live with it.

Rock on everyone


----------



## DefecTalisman

Enigma asked if I could post a picture of the LED switch wiring in the USB bezel. I didn't take any photos whilst I was doing it, but I have done a circuit diagram for you guys








The dotted line is the hardwire I soldered into place. With it you can add a extra light or 2. Wouldn't add to much draw on the line as the switch might not handle it.








EDIT:
Please note any power conector that is live is ALWAYS female. This is no exception.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Enigma asked if I could post a picture of the LED switch wiring in the USB bezel. I didn't take any photos whilst I was doing it, but I have done a circuit diagram for you guys








The dotted line is the hardwire I soldered into place. With it you can add a extra light or 2. Wouldn't add to much draw on the line as the switch might not handle it.








EDIT:
Please note any power conector that is live is ALWAYS female. This is no exception.

******* man







thanks for that


----------



## Bradey

if any of you could help with my rad setup
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post8757692
thanks


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I ended up cutting a female molex plug & cable off an old fan, then soldering live to the live coming out of the switch and the ground to the ground pin on the molex for the lights. So now I can plug any light that has a molex on it into that and its wired to the switch.
I drilled an filed a rectangular hole in the usb bezel for my cfl switch and mounted that in there








Cable braided almost every cable in the box, didn't do the fan controller because ran out of braid.
I installed the H50 with the R4 push/pull in the drive bay( Just a note for others, the H50 takes up 3.5 x 5.25" drive slots).
Still waiting on the plexi for the side window, so I just stuck the corsair fan on there plugged in to the JPWR header(monitors vreg temps).
I cut out the top 140mm blow hole mesh and the front 140mm intake mesh.
I turned the antec true power power supply upside down so it extracts out of the case and the blue light doesn't kill the red lights.

Photos found here -> http://cmss.dev.x10hosting.com/thumbnails.php?album=2

What did you use to mount the h50 in the drive bays? I would love to do that!


----------



## Repton

Another Minor Update to my setup !

Replaced my freezer pro with a corsair h50 !


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnorris12706* 
What did you use to mount the h50 in the drive bays? I would love to do that!

If you look back a couple of pages, I used a old CD rom chassis. Cut it up with a dremel and sprayed it black


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Repton* 
Another Minor Update to my setup !

Replaced my freezer pro with a corsair h50 !


















is that a cold cathode you have at the top there? looks cool...i want one...but in red....how long was the one you used?

also in the push/pull config u used on the corsaid h50, you have two different fans, and i THINK you are supposed to use identical fans, or the fan with a lower air pressure will bottle next the other fan,


----------



## Repton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
is that a cold cathode you have at the top there? looks cool...i want one...but in red....how long was the one you used?

also in the push/pull config u used on the corsaid h50, you have two different fans, and i THINK you are supposed to use identical fans, or the fan with a lower air pressure will bottle next the other fan,

Yeah this is just the initial setup I have for the h50 at the moment, i will be putting a pair of silent eagles on the rad soon to go with the theme, just working with what I had for now, still rather have a push-pull than a single fan for now, there is plenty plenty air blowing out the exhaust on it as it is anyway and its nice and cold. Plus I dont think i could cope with having a black and red intakes on the side panel, i like the matched ones !









It's a blue cold cathode I had sitting around from my old case. I think its roughly about 12inches.


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey all.. I though you all might appreciate this a bit since it's one of r own...



























I understand we're all going on this 'H50' thing. For good reason!!! But I think
everyone enjoys a good 'Fan & Heatsink' now and then.. LOL Anyone ever see these
before? First time for me! I would have bought this instead of the 520...

















Edit: <sorry. This was the Cooler Master Cebit. 2010 show just last month in ITALY....


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Repton* 
Yeah this is just the initial setup I have for the h50 at the moment, i will be putting a pair of silent eagles on the rad soon to go with the theme, just working with what I had for now, still rather have a push-pull than a single fan for now, there is plenty plenty air blowing out the exhaust on it as it is anyway and its nice and cold. Plus I dont think i could cope with having a black and red intakes on the side panel, i like the matched ones !









It's a blue cold cathode I had sitting around from my old case. I think its roughly about 12inches.

awsome, i found on lying around and thats a very good placement for a cathode THANKS


----------



## K10

If you took those pics you should've gotten more of the HAF X.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Hey all.. I though you all might appreciate this a bit since it's one of r own









Edit: <sorry. This was the Cooler Master Cebit. 2010 show just last month in ITALY....


*TOTALLY COOL* > > > CM's booth and all . . .

. ...but. . . .Gzzzzzz,







; those thing's look SOOOooooo Huge and Heavy for to be upon a poor mthrbrd ! ! ! 
[ man-O-man, i can ONLY imagine WHAT the poor mthrbrd has to "Strain" to keep from "Warpage" with all this "Hang'in" inside a "WARM/HEAT'd" case]. . .







. . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

You know the greatest thing about this picture is you can get a real idea on how big the case is with having someone sitting on it.










But I still wonder if My hard drive would be big enough to fit in there.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

good point =)


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You know the greatest thing about this picture is you can get a real idea on how big the case is with having someone sitting on it.










But I still wonder if My hard drive would be big enough to fit in there.

And now this picture is here... Again!

And rouge that is some nice stuff you've found there, though i won't go back too air cooling

BTW: Page 666


YouTube- Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast (Live at Ullevi)





Wish i was there


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You know the greatest thing about this picture is you can get a real idea on how big the case is with having someone sitting on it.










But I still wonder if My hard drive would be big enough to fit in there.

i think my HD would be too big, it would hurt that girl...i mean case


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


BTW: Page 666
YouTube- Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast (Live at Ullevi)
Wish i was there










Maiden FTW!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


I understand we're all going on this 'H50' thing. For good reason!!! But I think 
everyone enjoys a good 'Fan & Heatsink' now and then.. LOL Anyone ever see these
before? First time for me! I would have bought this instead of the 520...

















Edit: <sorry. This was the Cooler Master Cebit. 2010 show just last month in ITALY....


Oh dang, nope havnt seen the V-6 yet but i like it better than the V-8 already lol. Hopefully they use different mounting hardware, thats the major problem with the V-8 is the mounting pressure stinks and the bracket screws break often.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I just had a close call. I spent the afternnon braiding & spraying my fan controller. I eventually got it call plugged in (lots more damn cables) and tidy. Switched on the PC and all seemed well for a few seconds, then that all to familiar wisp of smoke and the smell that every one knows started. Instantly turned of the power on the supply :s
After ripping it all out I eventually got the pc back together, it seems to be all ok, minus the smoked fan controller (which I can still smell 1 hour later). So it looks like I am going to end up getting one of these (if stock is avalible) -> http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=2708
But I dont think I am going to like the blue light


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*












Damn I donâ€™t think I ever wanted to be reincarnated into a computer case so bad before.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Yea.. Ml.* I thought the same thing.

*Ronin-* If you want an Italian Girl then Rent one. Don't buy. They are like Lambo's. Extremely tempermental and But they are really fun to drive but they can kill you with maintainance and the headaches that come owning one are not really worth the cost.

*Defect...* You can turn that light all the way off on that last knob or you can put it on music so it will just blink when you go boom.

*rouge1266*... What are those little white switches at the top of those V6's.

*Dannyboy*... It takes a guy like you with a really large Hard Drive to handle that piece of Software. I mean the seek times and mounting are really easy but the Read and write times will be a lot slower and you will need to really do a deep format to get it to work right and you know how long those can take. Usually 2 hours minimum.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Repton* 
Another Minor Update to my setup !

Replaced my freezer pro with a corsair h50 !


































Repton... What is that little switch you have hooked up in the front. It is very well mounted and fairly easy not to notice but I was just curious.


----------



## Repton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Repton... What is that little switch you have hooked up in the front. It is very well mounted and fairly easy not to notice but I was just curious.

Hey, that switch is for the blue cold cathode


----------



## Repton

Here's one more shot of my interior, This has been the most enjoyable rig I have ever put together, I'm very glad I came across this case as it appeals to my taste entirely


----------



## imh073p

Looking good! Nice cathode switch placement, Clean and simple, rep+


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*Yea.. Ml.* I thought the same thing.

*Ronin-* If you want an Italian Girl then Rent one. Don't buy. They are like Lambo's. Extremely tempermental and But they are really fun to drive but they can kill you with maintainance and the headaches that come owning one are not really worth the cost.

*Defect...* You can turn that light all the way off on that last knob or you can put it on music so it will just blink when you go boom.

*rouge1266*... What are those little white switches at the top of those V6's.

*Dannyboy*... *It takes a guy like you with a really large Hard Drive to handle that piece of Software. I mean the seek times and mounting are really easy but the Read and write times will be a lot slower and you will need to really do a deep format to get it to work right and you know how long those can take. Usually 2 hours minimum.*

LOL....I have errors on my HD now...think she gave me some virus

on a serious note....wife saw my signiture and yelled at me about the H50(water should not go near a pc...yadda....yadda..yadda...) so i had to order a 212+ i found refurbished on coolermasters website for only $21.99($38 shipped 2 day as i cannot wait for parts) but should reduce my temps alot i hope...


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey all, No K10, I didn't take those pic's.. LOL, I wish I was there. In Italy.. Would be great. Thats were this was just held. But I did get what you ask for, HAF booth shots. This was a Big Computer Expo going on out in Italy. So, these pic's are getting posted all over the place on My Space, FaceBook, Blogspot.com, ECT....



























That V6 cooler I guess is New on the market. Because it wasn't part of last years line-up of New coolers they produced. The 520, V8, V10 and so on..








Sorry for all the picks guys, just thought you all would enjoy them.
I know this has nothing to do with r loved 'Scout' but what the heck. It is
Cooler Master.. << Number 1# in my book.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Okay..guys.. I gave my son the 4870x2 because it was overkill for what I do. Play Modern Warfare and Bad Company 2 so I have the opportunity to buy one Video card I want to buy with my tax money. (I do have X-fire on my board.) Now, I know that the 5770 is great for Idle power usage.. 17 watts at idle but I was thinking of the 5850 because its almost as good as my 4870x2 was. Not as much but less Power usage too. I currently am using a 3870 Toxic that I bought when it was the Sxxx. I dont game much so I know I should get the 5770 but any comments on the matter would be greatly Appreciated. Also if you Choose a card I also want the make and model of the card or a Picture. Thanks in advance guys.*


----------



## Danny Boy

i say go for the 5770, should work perfect for you. if the 4870x2 was overkill the 5850 def would be and the 5770 is a great card with lots of power, while not using much. go with one of these 2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...61317&Tpk=5770

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-864-_-Product

the egg cooler design is a better cooling unit then normal ones(if not crossfire) and from what i have heard, the HIS is getting some great OC's


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danny boy* 
lol....i have errors on my hd now...think she gave me some virus

on a serious note....wife saw my signiture and yelled at me about the h50(water should not go near a pc...yadda....yadda..yadda...) so i had to order a 212+ i found refurbished on coolermasters website for only $21.99($38 shipped 2 day as i cannot wait for parts) but should reduce my temps alot i hope...

*Snap!!!!!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Repton* 
Hey, that switch is for the blue cold cathode









Good Idea....

















*
I hid mine in the back and that is my fan power plug in the back. Makes a fast un hook for the side panel also side panel hides the switch.*


----------



## Danny Boy

and if anyone wants a refurbished 212+ here ya go

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=412


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*rouge1266*... What are those little white switches at the top of those V6's.

Sorry for the double post!
I don't know Enigma. I been wondering all day about those, switchs or; I thought plugs; for maybe fluid... Would be cool, but I can't understand how it would cycle. I actully wrote Cooler Master today and asked... I'll post it as soon as they asnwer me back if they do.. someone wrote in 'Blogspot' That they wont be on the market until may. I search Newegg, Tiger a few other supplyers and nothing so your guess is as good as mine... But if anyone does find out about them, PLEASE post what you come up with. Just really kind of interested. Well guys, I'm joining you all on the H50 wagen. My cousin just got one and said it's just remarkable on how far his temps went down.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay guys we need to start the H-50 for Danny boy project to fund his need for Corsair Bliss.. Whos up.. I know Danny is.. LOL


----------



## Danny Boy

lol i wish, now i have a feeling she will keep an eye out for something like that when she looks at the computer, i guess my comment earlier on her not being smart enough was out of line LOL. Atleast the 212+ is a great cooler and will keep her off my back about the fact i wanted to get the H50 and hide it from her.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
If you look back a couple of pages, I used a old CD rom chassis. Cut it up with a dremel and sprayed it black









DefecT is so clever! All the junk I have and I went and spent clost to $20- for an acrylic fan mount.

Seriously though, I spent the money because it's for Mindy, if it was mine I would have kept the foam it was doing a perfect job.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*I have to ask.... Does this actually make you want to buy a CM 690 Case.*










Hey E!!
Mindy says it looks like she's sitting on it ready to pee!
Hmmmm, Kev, maybe this is why your rattles?

Oh, and before Mindy said that yes it/ she would have made me want to buy one but not until I asked someone else how they liked it.
The *CM Storm Scout* is the *Only* computer part I've ever bought without asking someone how they liked it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
lol i wish, now i have a feeling she will keep an eye out for something like that when she looks at the computer, i guess my comment earlier on her not being smart enough was out of line LOL. Atleast the 212+ is a great cooler and will keep her off my back about the fact i wanted to get the H50 and hide it from her.

Tell her we put you up to it. That it wasn't your fault and we will take all the heat. Right Men.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey E!!
Mindy says it looks like she's sitting on it ready to pee!
Hmmmm, Kev, maybe this is why your rattles?

Oh, and before Mindy said that yes it/ she would have made me want to buy one but not until I asked someone else how they liked it.
The *CM Storm Scout* is the *Only* computer part I've ever bought without asking someone how they liked it.

Yea. Mindy is right now that I look at her.. She does look like she is about to wizz in the 690.. That can't be good. That just ruined everyone fantasy..

Thanks MINDYYYYYYYYYYYY.. For spoiling our little Man thing we had here..

Now all I see is her Wizzing in the Case. EWE


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Imagine that they are Chinese speaking in bad english "You want pray game?" Or think Mr. Miagi.

Uh huh. No wonder I didn't get it, you know how I feel about bad english







!
Funny I can handle, funny I really love







but bad english, it just ticks me off. Want to see me get angry? Well, you know.
One of the worst things Mindy and I hear right now is kids/ anybody using the terms "baby daddy" or "baby mama". Oh, I see, so your child has no father or mother huh, just a "baby daddy". If you are a baby you can't have one, you can be very immature, you can be very young but you can't be a baby and a a a a a daddy or mama too!
Phhhhhhtttttt!


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks MINDY!!!!

You Ruined my little Fantasy girl..

Yea they use baby momma here too. I don't like that either. It takes two to make it and two to raise it. Not one.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Repton*


Another Minor Update to my setup !

Replaced my freezer pro with a corsair h50 !



























 Ok, sorry for the edit, you've been around a few weeks, you should know I do this. 
So, did I miss something or is what I'm about to ask part of how you did the fan switch? Or was it you? 
Anyway, my question is, have you told us how you've connected the side panel fans into what looks to be the back of the case? If you have, please link me to where you posted it. Then, do they sell a different model in Scotland or did you not have a hard time getting the Corsair pump mounted letters up in this case? Ok, I remember getting it that way but the tubing definitly hit the side fans. So, what'd you do?


----------



## Enigma8750

Awe come Now Bri.. Those are two crimping slugs and it crimps the wires to a plug hiding behind the PSU... I think


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Oh dang, nope havnt seen the V-6 yet but i like it better than the V-8 already lol. Hopefully they use different mounting hardware, thats the major problem with the V-8 is the mounting pressure stinks and the bracket screws break often.


V-6?? Isn't that a picture of the CPNS-10? I've never seen one in person, never known anyone that's used one but I have seen it in magazines.

Oh, I see where it says V-6 but really it's a CPNS-10 with an extra fan, that blue LED on top is a remote control (sort of), you detach it, change the fan speed then put it back on the unit and the fan changes to the speed you set.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Awe come Now Bri.. Those are two crimping slugs and it crimps the wires to a plug hiding behind the PSU... I think


@ Enigma Can't be E, they're PWM plugs, he's somehow got it wired to connect the PWM plugs into the back plate.

Mindy's laughing her ass off! "That's what you get for asking those kinds of questions."
Really E, you gotta know by now if we see something funny we're going to point it out!

@ Danny. Danny, the H50 is chemically (usually electrically) "inert" one of the arguments or points rather that I made when I first got on this thread is that most water cooling isn't water at all. In the H50 it's ethylene glycol. Sound familiar? Anti-freeze, spill it all over your car and it won't short out, makes a hell of a mess and it's really bad for the environment and will kill animals (one of ours died from it) but it will not short anything out if it leaks. 
Then I sent my rig back to get it re-built because they really messed up and I told them "no UV reactive fluid" so they put in distilled water! Want something done right do it yourself. It's still running water but I've got a few things to alter it with. Will probably remove it eventually and put some "inert" fluid in there for my peace of mind.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
i say go for the 5770, should work perfect for you. if the 4870x2 was overkill the 5850 def would be and the 5770 is a great card with lots of power, while not using much. go with one of these 2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...61317&Tpk=5770

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-864-_-Product

the egg cooler design is a better cooling unit then normal ones(if not crossfire) and from what i have heard, the HIS is getting some great OC's

Oh, I don't know, if you're used to the 4870X2 and you switch to the 5770 your going to wonder what happened to some of your detail.
Mindy plays RPG's so framerates are not a very important thing, however, the latest games have extreme graphics and some of these objects are extremely ornate, she's seen major things in the new system that she never saw before, even on her laptop which has an onboard ATI graphics card. The battery can't last more than 20 minutes but her games were beautifull, until I built her new machine and put in this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150454
I got it for a little less, just $20- because it was part of a combo thing but XFX is the only one that has a double lifetime warranty, you get a lifetime warranty and if you sell it, the next person gets the same warranty. Future proofing in case you ever want better or less even, this way you at least have the warranty behind it to bolster the sale.
A 5770 has only half the stream processors that a 5870 has so it has to drop things somewhere and that usually turns out to be detail. The 5850 though only has 160 less and the black edition has the cypress chip clocked up to it's maximum without tampering with the voltage.
Either way you go, you should at least get an XFX, the egg coolers are better for the smaller cards but a full card like a 5850 needs the whole shell or if you get extreme with it, water cooling but you know that's a whole different ball park.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok guys, look at this:

Attachment 146234

Now look at this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118051
Tell me CM isn't copying others. Hmmm what was that Enigma posted a few days ago about them stealing er, using, 2 of thier ideas for the new HAF X from the people on this thread?


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh, I don't know, if you're used to the 4870X2 and you switch to the 5770 your going to wonder what happened to some of your detail.
Mindy plays RPG's so framerates are not a very important thing, however, the latest games have extreme graphics and some of these objects are extremely ornate, she's seen major things in the new system that she never saw before, even on her laptop which has an onboard ATI graphics card. The battery can't last more than 20 minutes but her games were beautifull, until I built her new machine and put in this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150454
I got it for a little less, just $20- because it was part of a combo thing but XFX is the only one that has a double lifetime warranty, you get a lifetime warranty and if you sell it, the next person gets the same warranty. Future proofing in case you ever want better or less even, this way you at least have the warranty behind it to bolster the sale.
A 5770 has only half the stream processors that a 5870 has so it has to drop things somewhere and that usually turns out to be detail. The 5850 though only has 160 less and the black edition has the cypress chip clocked up to it's maximum without tampering with the voltage.
Either way you go, you should at least get an XFX, the egg coolers are better for the smaller cards but a full card like a 5850 needs the whole shell or if you get extreme with it, water cooling but you know that's a whole different ball park.

I guess you missed the part where he said he gave away his 4870x2 because it was overkill. If the 4870x2 is overkill for his needs, the 5850/5870 is going to be overkill


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok guys, look at this:

Attachment 146234

Now look at this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118051
Tell me CM isn't copying others. Hmmm what was that Enigma posted a few days ago about them stealing er, using, 2 of thier ideas for the new HAF X from the people on this thread?

Isn't that the V6? Which is based off the V8....which wasn't copied from Zalman.


----------



## clee413

I decided to change the fans I was using for my push/pull exhaust of the H50's radiator.I picked up a 2nd Corsair 120mm fan (same fan that comes boxed with the H50).

Not an LED fan; instead I installed the 12 inch LED cathode on the inside roof of the case. As a result, I like it much better then the bright blue LED fan I had previously.

You can't tell by the pictures, due to the flash-on, (I need a better camera to take it without flash), but its giving the case an "underwater" type of feel.







Wish I could show you guys what I see.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


I guess you missed the part where he said he gave away his 4870x2 because it was overkill. If the 4870x2 is overkill for his needs, the 5850/5870 is going to be overkill


Yeppir, I missed it and you are right!

Hehe! That's what I get for going to Starbucks at 6pm!








So yeah E, a 5850 would really be overkill!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I decided to change the fans I was using for my push/pull exhaust of the H50's radiator. I picked up a 2nd Corsair 120mm fan (same fan that comes boxed with the H50). No LED but instead I installed the 12 inch LED cathode on the inside roof of the case. As a result, I like it much better then the bright blue LED fan as the "push" fan into the rad. You can't tell by the pictures due to the flash-on (I need a better camera to take it without flash), but its giving the case an "underwater" type of feel.







Wish I could show you guys what I see.


 Sorry about removing the pic Clee. my internet just stinks. DSL.. <<foowy
Bud, I'm loving that. Nice idea. it does take out that piercing LED lighting. 
Looks great bud.. Nice Show......


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


I guess you missed the part where he said he gave away his 4870x2 because it was overkill. If the 4870x2 is overkill for his needs, the 5850/5870 is going to be overkill


Not that I know what the original discussion was, but based on what Danny said, personally, I, personally, don't believe there is such a thing as "overkill" with graphics. Game graphics will never stop advancing, so to me, the more the better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Sorry about removing the pic Clee. my internet just stinks. DSL.. <<foowy
Bud, I'm loving that. Nice idea. it does take out that piercing LED lighting. 
Looks great bud.. Nice Show......










Much appreciate the response & compliments Rogue.

I guess, sometimes, it takes a little trial & error with design ideas with LEDs. I think I'm official off the side of clear LED fans. I think the black LED CM R4's are the only LED fans I will purchase from here on out, but thats only if I continue to use LED fans.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Isn't that the V6? Which is based off the V8....which wasn't copied from Zalman.


 Yeah I know but hold up the V6 and the V8, now hold up the V6, put a fan on the other side of a CPNS-10 and hold it up next to the V6, they look a heck of a lot more like brothers than the V6 and V8. Or, maybe it's just that light and speed controller on top. We won't really be able to tell until someone tests it. If it has the heatpipes on the pad like the Hyper 212 does then I will gladly admit it's an all CM idea.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yeah I know but hold up the V6 and the V8, now hold up the V6, put a fan on the other side of a CPNS-10 and hold it up next to the V6, they look a heck of a lot more like brothers than the V6 and V8. Or, maybe it's just that light and speed controller on top. We won't really be able to tell until someone tests it. If it has the heatpipes on the pad like the Hyper 212 does then I will gladly admit it's an all CM idea.


In all honesty, how many different, high-efficient, heat-sink air coolers can there be? Seems all of the Hyper 212+ design types, like the V6 and 8 being discussed, are the way of the air cooling designs.

In other words, maybe it just the most efficient based design and the only real differences will be detailed specifications, such as weight, number of scales, type of material used, etc.

Just a thought, I'm no pro.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Not that I know what the original discussion was, but based on what Danny said, personally, I, personally, don't believe there is such a thing as "overkill" with graphics. Game graphics will never stop advancing, so to me, the more the better.


Hey my Nevada Brother! Oh, sorry for the edit, did it for content only.

Yeah me too, which is why I know I'll be buying the most expensive version of the (hopefully soon to be released) Fermi cards. Also I believe in Future proofing, I went 5 years without a single computer upgrade and man did I miss a lot but if this is my last build it's going to be all out. I will have the latest graphics and I've already got the money reserved for a core i-9 but after that I may seek gaming retirement. From what the magazines are saying we may have more to worry about from the next version of Xbox than from our own PC's.
For Enigma though he may not need all the power of 1440 shader cores.

Oh, I can't tell you why, well I can, the why is humans are constantly trying to out do themselves. The reason they keep trying to improve coolers, be they air or water is to get the lightest, smoothest installing, best performing piece of equipment they can with the materials on hand. When I started computing, the most a system had was a fan in the case, then fins on the cpu, then the fins turned aluminum, then copper, then fins with a fan on them. Get the idea, as long as we can make it better stronger, faster, smaller, we will.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yeah I know but hold up the V6 and the V8, now hold up the V6, put a fan on the other side of a CPNS-10 and hold it up next to the V6, they look a heck of a lot more like brothers than the V6 and V8. Or, maybe it's just that light and speed controller on top. We won't really be able to tell until someone tests it. If it has the heatpipes on the pad like the Hyper 212 does then I will gladly admit it's an all CM idea.


I think if anyone should be accused of copying here it should be Zalman. They didn't even make rifle-style coolers. The had their circle shaped ones. Heatsink designs are somewhat standard nowadays.


----------



## Danny Boy

@clee

I personally agree with u, but op stayed the 4870x2 was overkill for his needs and wanted to know what card would be a good alternative for him, so I face him my 2 cents. Me personally, quad 5970's wouldn't be overkill, even though u can only use 2 of em


----------



## Enigma8750

Anyone thinking of spraying Desert camo this kid is the Shazilla

  
 YouTube- how to paint desert camo on your airsoft gun part 2  



 
 The 4870 x2 pulls like almost 200 watts on idle and the 5770 pull 17 and Im not sure of the 5850. 
It not frames FPS that I am looking for.. I know that already. I know that 2 5770s is almost equal to a 5890 and 2 5850 are like forget it.. Im talking power green vs Horse power... I know they are both killer cards ... Thats why i cant deside. come on guys ... Advise me..

My computer stays on alot and the 4870 X2 was making Southern Company FAT. Big Power bills..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


@clee

I personally agree with u, but op stayed the 4870x2 was overkill for his needs and wanted to know what card would be a good alternative for him, so I face him my 2 cents. Me personally, quad 5970's wouldn't be overkill, even though u can only use 2 of em


Come on if I could spend that much I would have DDR3 1800 a Thurbin 6 core and a new ASUS with the 890 SB with Sata 3 and USB 3 and then a 5970 if I had that Jack.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey my Nevada Brother! Oh, sorry for the edit, did it for content only.

Yeah me too, which is why I know I'll be buying the most expensive version of the (hopefully soon to be released) Fermi cards. Also I believe in Future proofing, I went 5 years without a single computer upgrade and man did I miss a lot but if this is my last build it's going to be all out. I will have the latest graphics and I've already got the money reserved for a core i-9 but after that I may seek gaming retirement. From what the magazines are saying we may have more to worry about from the next version of Xbox than from our own PC's. For Enigma though he may not need all the power of 1440 shader cores.


Hows the weather in Sparks? Vegas has been wacky. Freezing one day and hot the next..

Anyways, why would you be building your "last build"? Think this is a hobby that you can just drop? My friend, it is who we are. Techs.









You've seen my rig. What do I do with my PC? Attend discussions on OCN. Chat on AIM. Watch some movies, listen to music, and do school work. Long story short, I spend more time installing/managing hardware more than in Windows. I'm all about the hardware, because hardware alone carries my interest.

As far as GPU goes, I'm still running a single 3870. Haven't really been gaming since Left 4 Dead, and I use my XBOX for recent games. I think I have pretty much retired from heavy gaming though. I just don't have the time, and have lost a lot of interest in it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey my Nevada Brother! Oh, sorry for the edit, did it for content only.

Yeah me too, which is why I know I'll be buying the most expensive version of the (hopefully soon to be released) Fermi cards. Also I believe in Future proofing, I went 5 years without a single computer upgrade and man did I miss a lot but if this is my last build it's going to be all out. I will have the latest graphics and I've already got the money reserved for a core i-9 but after that I may seek gaming retirement. From what the magazines are saying we may have more to worry about from the next version of Xbox than from our own PC's.
For Enigma though he may not need all the power of 1440 shader cores.

Oh, I can't tell you why, well I can, the why is humans are constantly trying to out do themselves. The reason they keep trying to improve coolers, be they air or water is to get the lightest, smoothest installing, best performing piece of equipment they can with the materials on hand. When I started computing, the most a system had was a fan in the case, then fins on the cpu, then the fins turned aluminum, then copper, then fins with a fan on them. Get the idea, as long as we can make it better stronger, faster, smaller, we will.



Hey Bri..
Fermi and Yetti.. Same thing man.. They are legends.


----------



## Danny Boy

I'm just saying...IF...not like I would ever buy it...


----------



## clee413

In all honesty, I've falling out of speed with what video cards are doing lately. I wouldn't know what to recommend based on your needs of being 'Green'. I didn't know Eco-friendly & Rig's owned by Scouts mixed.

You seem to have already done your research, so I am going to say its safe to assume, E, that you already know too much for anyone to give you additional technical information.

I say, list your top choices, followed by the biggest Pro & Con for each, and we'll vote.

I honestly think you have your mind made up already, but if it helps, we're here for you buddy.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The 4870 x2 pulls like almost 200 watts on idle and the 5770 pull 17 and Im not sure of the 5850. 
It not frames FPS that I am looking for.. I know that already. I know that 2 5770s is almost equal to a 5890 and 2 5850 are like forget it.. Im talking power green vs Horse power... I know they are both killer cards ... Thats why i cant deside. come on guys ... Advise me..

My computer stays on alot and the 4870 X2 was making Southern Company FAT. Big Power bills..


Ok, I get it. Well you know it starts with an 80+ silver or gold PSU, if you can't that. No, what you can get is the video card right? So I can't tell you exactly what to get but this can help, I rely on these guys for a lot of what I tranfer into type on this forum:
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...rmance_preview
BTW, I am by no means suggesting you get a 5830, I think they're piddling in a giant pond but the chart on this review could help you decide how much power you can pull without paying the power company. 
I have an APC UPS and the software that goes with it, so I can tell you my system on idle runs 259 watts, the monitor is 120W by itself, it's 1920X1080 Samsung, what they call a TN panel. I can force my video card into 99% power up by folding and I run. Just have to say WOW, that's the only time I've actually watched it load up, it's pulling 389 watts but I know when it warms up and the fan on the 5870 runs at 40% the whole system will pull 411Watts. 
What's interesting is Nvidia says it's GF100 will idle at close to 17 watts but the GF 480 at full bore may take over 300watts. That's a lot of juice! 
I hope that helps at least a little.

Coffee wore off, talk more tomorrow, I'm off all day.


----------



## Rogue1266

Hell, I'm only on a HIS 4670... I agree w/ clee. Lets us Vote. Might help on the choice.














I watch all you guys and your posts on subjects. I watched you all from a far about the scout case before I even posted up in here. When I seen the things you guys done..WOW,WOW....
Night All........

Sorry for the Edit: Ck it out. Found it... 







YouTube- CeBIT 2010 : Rev up your cooling with the Cooler Master V6GT


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Repton*


Another Minor Update to my setup !











wow how do you take such good photographs!


----------



## Bradey

i am running a 5770
love it
i am running a res of 4100 x 1024
getting fps of about 40 on hight for most games
i just lower the detail in fps suffer


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
DefecT is so clever! All the junk I have and I went and spent clost to $20- for an acrylic fan mount.

Seriously though, I spent the money because it's for Mindy, if it was mine I would have kept the foam it was doing a perfect job.









I looked at making a false floor for the case using a really old PC casing(you know, the ones that where one part slide offs). Really would have been easy as the right angle is already there








But now after my last wire tidy session, there is nothing to hide down there


----------



## rfjunkie

Here's one for your cammo pattern, Enigma...

  
 YouTube- Airbrushing - Urban Camouflage, how to airbrush  



 

Looks like he's doing a side panel for a computer... At the end it looks like he has a mouse all done up too....


----------



## Rockr69

E, go with the XFX 5770. Lifetime modder friendly warranty and it won't break the bank. $159.99 on Newegg right now which is 20 bucks cheaper than what I paid (DAMNIT!) vs the 5850 for $180 more! I really don't think that $180 justifies the video quality improvement. I've been mulling over getting another 5770 for Xfire or waiting till next year and pulling the trigger on a 5970, since with my MOBO it'll fit with no case mods, when the price and availability are better. To me anything over $400 for a video is not sensible for my budget anyway, so in the end I'll probably go for another 5770 and xfire. Go with the 5770.


----------



## Rockr69

Oh and one more thing don't get suckered by the XXX and Extreme versions of the XFX 5770. You can use MSI Afterbuner to overclock the stock 5770 to 1030/1350 quite easily. They don't run stable much higher than that anyway so why pay money for something you can get for free?


----------



## Repton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, sorry for the edit, you've been around a few weeks, you should know I do this.
So, did I miss something or is what I'm about to ask part of how you did the fan switch? Or was it you?

I put one of these switches in, the cathode kits usually come with a round switch, I'm not a fan of them visually..








All you need to do is measure the size off and dremel a hole the size of the switch and it pretty much snaps into place and sits flush with the panel. Pics below..



















Quote:

Anyway, my question is, have you told us how you've connected the side panel fans into what looks to be the back of the case? If you have, please link me to where you posted it.
Basically I have two 3 pin fan extensions running off a molex behind the RH side panel, they come out the rear hole







behind the psu. Since those photos were taken I have tidied things up a bit with some braiding as shown below, you can also see how I have kept the cables tidy on the side panel also...




























Quote:

Then, do they sell a different model in Scotland or did you not have a hard time getting the Corsair pump mounted letters up in this case? Ok, I remember getting it that way but the tubing definitly hit the side fans. So, what'd you do?
It was a little tight at first but a flexed them a little bit and they seemed to soften a touch which has taken any major tension out of them. They sit just shy of the fans when the side panel is attached give or take a mm or 2, so a close but perfect fit.. tried to show in a photo but hard to get an angle to show their position...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
wow how do you take such good photographs!

Thanks! I like photography, but only got a small camera now (DSLR got stolen so to speak) so I have one of these, with the flash off on a little tripod, takes a nice longer shutter speed to get the shots with the lights up

















I think that answers all the questions so far


----------



## Bradey

what happed to your dslr
if it wasn't stolen


----------



## Rogue1266

Ok, I'm re-posting this. Found it last night befor I crashed-out.
Now, this thing is a copy of their Hyper 212.. I guess; But They've Re-designed
it with '6' copper tubes, what he says in this. If you guys can make out any more of what this guy says. A little hard to understand him.
Sorry about the link, didn't know how to Embed the video or it wouldn't work for me maybe. i think I just don't know how to do it. Anyway, ck it out.......
The V6-GT>>


YouTube- CeBIT 2010 : Rev up your cooling with the Cooler Master V6GT





OK, don't ask.....lol


----------



## Repton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
what happed to your dslr
if it wasn't stolen

My ex-girlfriend decided she wanted it


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Repton* 
My ex-girlfriend decided she wanted it









That B..ad girl!


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Repton* 
I put one of these switches in, the cathode kits usually come with a round switch, I'm not a fan of them visually..









Thatâ€™s pretty clean, Repton.

But you know you can tap a CCFL (or any 12V power source) to the LED switch so that one switch toggles all the lighting. Hereâ€™s the link to the discussion.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


wow how do you take such good photographs!











Image courtesy of Nils at MDPC


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Ok, I'm re-posting this. Found it last night befor I crashed-out. 
Now, this thing is a copy of their Hyper 212.. I guess; But They've Re-designed
it with '6' copper tubes, what he says in this. If you guys can make out any more of what this guy says. A little hard to understand him. 
Sorry about the link, didn't know how to Embed the video or it wouldn't work for me maybe. i think I just don't know how to do it. Anyway, ck it out.......
The V6-GT>>YouTube- CeBIT 2010 : Rev up your cooling with the Cooler Master V6GT










Glad he asked about the tilted scales. Not that I am switching back to air cooling, but if i came across one I might have assumed a possible defect. Well, as I said before, air cooling heat sinks seem to be at its highest efficiency with the Hyper 212+ design as the foundation. Smaller, more detailed, specifications will now be the biggest differences between each model, IMO.

@Repton: Good stuff bro. I like the custom switch you put in the front. BTW I think we've got the same cold cathode LED. Mine looks just like the one you're using (unless they all look like that).

I still need to get myself a false floor to cover up the cables that I cannot hide. I saw the video of the CM HAF with a false floor (discussed earlier; stolen from OCN members) and I like the idea of not covering the PSU completely.


----------



## Rockr69

Nice install on that switch Repton, but you'll get much better airflow with that fan if you remove the drive bay shields


----------



## DefecTalisman

I thought to do the false floor mod, but cut a hole for a 120mm fan to be mounted from the bottom side







It should obviously sit to the right of the power supply if you are looking at the case window side.


----------



## Repton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Nice install on that switch *Ronin*, but you'll get much better airflow with that fan if you remove the drive bay shields


It's *Repton* here with the switch on the front









Agreed, this is just something I have not gotten around to at the moment, apart from my side panel fans the remaining fans in my rig can be considered temporary









Ronin: Thanks for the linkage, I may consider something like that if i go for blue LED fan replacement in the front..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Repton*


It's *Repton* here with the switch on the front









Agreed, this is just something I have not gotten around to at the moment, apart from my side panel fans the remaining fans in my rig can be considered temporary









Ronin: Thanks for the linkage, I may consider something like that if i go for blue LED fan replacement in the front..


OH my bad







Sorry Repton and Ronin. I fixed


----------



## Repton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
OH my bad







Sorry Repton and Ronin. I fixed









No probs man... I fixed my case for you anyway


----------



## Danny Boy

well used in store credit at a local PC shop for a new power supply. nothing special just a Antec TruePower 650w, actually made cable management easier. Should have my 212+ here Friday or Monday, and should get my in-store credit for newegg at the end of this week, beginning of next week. Then its either a 5770, a new crossfire motherboard, or a P II 955....still deciding.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Repton* 







No probs man... I fixed my case for you anyway









Good work Repton! You'll get better temps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
well used in store credit at a local PC shop for a new power supply. nothing special just a Antec TruePower 650w, actually made cable management easier. Should have my 212+ here Friday or Monday, and should get my in-store credit for newegg at the end of this week, beginning of next week. Then its either a 5770, a new crossfire motherboard, or a P II 955....still deciding.

Congrats on the power supply. Get the 5770. That's the most instant improvement you can make to your system right now. You can always upgrade to the X4 and Xfire board later and you'll be ahead of the game with 1 5770.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Congrats on the power supply. Get the 5770. That's the most instant improvement you can make to your system right now. You can always upgrade to the X4 and Xfire board later and you'll be ahead of the game with 1 5770.

I agree as far as performance boost, the 5770 is roughly a 3rd more powerful as the 4850, if not more. Benchies


----------



## Enigma8750

I have to agree with ronin. Even if you don't quite like the switch for it's looks. It looks stock in your Mod and IMO that is exactly what a good mod should always do. Look stock or better than stock. Good Job on the switch. It looks like CM installed it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. From Bri's References that I found very useful.. I decided on the 5830. For around $249.

So guys.. Look at this page and see which one you would choose.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...on%20HD%205830


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay.. From Bri's References that I found very useful.. I decided on the 5830. For around $249.

So guys.. Look at this page and see which one you would choose.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...on%20HD%205830


XFX one, lifetime warranty and a very nice and knowing support.


----------



## imh073p

I agree with the XFX warranty action, its served me well already. But man those are upwards of 270$. Another 50$ and you got the 5850. I would wait another month or 2 unless you need it right now. Once the GTX 400 series are out the ati prices should drop.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay.. From Bri's References that I found very useful.. I decided on the 5830. For around $249.

So guys.. Look at this page and see which one you would choose.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...on%20HD%205830


It's your money E and you have to go with what you want, but according to all the reviews I've read for the almost $100 extra over the 5770 you're only gonna get 3-6 FPS. If that's worth a $100 then go for it, but if your staying with the ideal of your original post on the matter then the 5830 is a waste of cash. If your not gonna be gaming that much then why spend the money you don't have to. Go with 5770 and spend that extra $90 on other cool stuff for your rig.

Really if your going by the maximumpc article then I'd have to say as well fork out the extra dough and get the 5850 which crushes the 5830 for only $50-$60 more rather than barely beating out the 5770 for almost a $100. Your choice.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Repton*


I put one of these switches in, the cathode kits usually come with a round switch, I'm not a fan of them visually..








All you need to do is measure the size off and dremel a hole the size of the switch and it pretty much snaps into place and sits flush with the panel. Pics below..



















Basically I have two 3 pin fan extensions running off a molex behind the RH side panel, they come out the rear hole







behind the psu. Since those photos were taken I have tidied things up a bit with some braiding as shown below, you can also see how I have kept the cables tidy on the side panel also...











Nice & clean. Tight.VERY TIGHT!!! Nice Rig Sir.... Rep+


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It's your money E and you have to go with what you want, but according to all the reviews I've read for the almost $100 extra over the 5770 you're only gonna get 3-6 FPS. If that's worth a $100 then go for it, but if your staying with the ideal of your original post on the matter then the 5830 is a waste of cash. If your not gonna be gaming that much then why spend the money you don't have to. Go with 5770 and spend that extra $90 on other cool stuff for your rig.

Really if your going by the maximumpc article then I'd have to say as well fork out the extra dough and get the 5850 which crushes the 5830 for only $50-$60 more rather than barely beating out the 5770 for almost a $100. Your choice.


Sorry on the double... I agree w/ Rocker. Thats a good point. With whats going on today. use the cash o something else. That's if your not a gamer. On a FPS standpoint.. what Rock say, 3-5 more. not worth the extra cash... Put the hundo towards something else you want....


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


I agree as far as performance boost, the 5770 is roughly a 3rd more powerful as the 4850, if not more. Benchies


yes the strange thing is when my wife first got the 5770 i ran it for a couple days in mine, and at same cpu speed, the 4850 is only about 1500 points lower then the OC 5770(did not push it as hard as i pushed the 4850).

umm ok other screen shot is failing for some reason, gpu score is at 8280 with OC'd 4850

Im seriously debating waiting to use my $100 at newegg till after my wifes car sells and tell her it sold for $500 less then what it did and use it for PC upgrades................$600 in upgrades could get me set for a while.....


----------



## Repton

After opening up the airflow in the front of the 5.25" drive bay I couldn't resist mounting the H50 up front instead as an intake ......










Result for me was -5 degrees C


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Repton*


After opening up the airflow in the front of the 5.25" drive bay I couldn't resist mounting the H50 up front instead as an intake ......










Result for me was -5 degrees C










that rocks!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay.. From Bri's References that I found very useful.. I decided on the 5830. For around $249.

So guys.. Look at this page and see which one you would choose.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...on%20HD%205830


 Remembering what you said, and seeing that your current card uses 480Watts







at maximum!! 
Oh, guys, the original intention is to get a card that uses less juice because his power bill is up there and I can see why. So, this is the higher than middle of the road card, good choice and I'd still go with the XFX. It doesn't say so on the Egg, they say 30 days, so I checked the XFX site (it's xfxforce.com btw) and it does still say "double lifetime warranty" and it still means what I said yesterday. So, this card has more resale value than the other cards. It's the main reason I payed $30- for thier cards because in my machine, probably not Mindy's I'm going to change to Nvidia but it'll still be XFX. So I'm biased, sue me. 
Oh, folding for Evga, I can get Evga discounts but I won't buy thier Nvidia cards.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Hows the weather in Sparks? Vegas has been wacky. Freezing one day and hot the next..

Anyways, why would you be building your "last build"? Think this is a hobby that you can just drop? My friend, it is who we are. Techs.









You've seen my rig. What do I do with my PC? Attend discussions on OCN. Chat on AIM. Watch some movies, listen to music, and do school work. Long story short, I spend more time installing/managing hardware more than in Windows. I'm all about the hardware, because hardware alone carries my interest.

As far as GPU goes, I'm still running a single 3870. Haven't really been gaming since Left 4 Dead, and I use my XBOX for recent games. I think I have pretty much retired from heavy gaming though. I just don't have the time, and have lost a lot of interest in it.


Getting back to last night. My Nevada brother. It's nuts up here, today it's up to 70! It's _humid_ and cloudy!! It was *never* like this when I was a kid. Last night it was 30, the night before it was 22! The sun goes down what, in 2 hours and I guarantee the temp will crash about 45 minutes before it does. I'm _seriously_ thinking of uncovering the A/C!

For those of you who don't know about Nevada, we don't do Humid too well.

My last build, well as far as a whole new kit goes. I have a new PSU on the floor right now, I have things to do with Mindy's machine but I don't know if I'd buy a whole new rig again. Mindy's cost me $2400- to put together, sure it's 1st class piece of kit but I can't see doing that again. Mine was a whole lot more and I'm not even finished with it! You know how much it costs to run 2 SSD's in Raid0? I wouldn't trade it for the world but it's expensive man.
Mostly it's because we'll be getting a real house out in Spanish Springs, half of the deal is done, we're just waiting for the banks to finish arguing.
Oh, the thing I said about the next version of consoles coming out, that may change my mind about computer gaming. So that's what, 4 reasons I won't build a new machine again. Upgrading may happen but one from scratch, I don't think so.

Oh, rep+ to Repton, I wish I would have moved Mindy's cooler to the front. Now I'm going to either push/pull it or shroud it. Hmm, maybe go external to the back, that would be an adventure!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Remembering what you said, and seeing that your current card uses 480Watts







at maximum!! 
Oh, guys, the original intention is to get a card that uses less juice because his power bill is up there and I can see why. So, this is the higher than middle of the road card, good choice and I'd still go with the XFX. It doesn't say so on the Egg, they say 30 days, so I checked the XFX site (it's xfxforce.com btw) and it does still say "double lifetime warranty" and it still means what I said yesterday. So, this card has more resale value than the other cards. It's the main reason I payed $30- for thier cards because in my machine, probably not Mindy's I'm going to change to Nvidia but it'll still be XFX. So I'm biased, sue me. 
Oh, folding for Evga, I can get Evga discounts but I won't buy thier Nvidia cards.


Keeping all that in mind I'd agree on one count. Go with XFX. If it's a power consumption debate then that drives my point home even further. It all comes down to value vs money spent. The 5830 doesn't "come out in the wash" so to speak compared to it's cost. It's only getting 3-6 FPS more than the 5770 while using more power at a wallet numbing price of almost $100 more. Throw in another $50-$70 and we're up to the 5850, but back at unacceptable power usage. I'm gaming similar titles as Enigma with the 5770 and I have no problems. CodWaw is no BF2, but Grid is no resource sissy either and both run like butter over warm toast and for only 159.99 on the Egg right now. Low power consumption, good gameplay, low temps, DOUBLE LIFETIME warranty and a smokin' low price. The choice is obvious to me. The only thing else I would have to ask is E being completely honest with himself juggling what he wants and what he needs? E?


----------



## devilsx

Good evening. I've been following this thread for a while now and have really learned a lot from you all, just haven't decided to join. Now that I've got my Scout to the point where I could proudly display it and maybe contribute something to the club, I figured I might as well share my work and accomplishment. In this pics are various shots of my organization attempts, I will post some exterior shots after this due to the attachment limit. For those who were asking about how to hide the cables for the OCZ 700W modular PSU, I bought 8pin and 24pin extensions and routed them behind the motherboard tray. I have replaced the front and rear fans with stock Antec 900 black LED fans so blend in with the Scout's interior. I didn't like the red and the Scout's stock fans aren't of the best quality, I will get another pair of the same Antec fans and replace the top 140mm and to put in the upper most 5.25 bays. I've got a 12" and a 4" UV CCFL inside the case to light up the GPU cooler and the PCI slot covers which are UV reactive. I'm gonna replace the acrylic panel as well later. At first when I got my Scout I was a little annoyed and kept comparing it to my Antec 900 which I had to sell, but over time I've grown to love the Scout and all the hard work paid off. Cheers to a great thread/club.


----------



## Repton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Good evening. I've been following this thread for a while now and have really learned a lot from you all, just haven't decided to join. Now that I've got my Scout to the point where I could proudly display it and maybe contribute something to the club, I figured I might as well share my work and accomplishment. In this pics are various shots of my organization attempts, I will post some exterior shots after this due to the attachment limit. For those who were asking about how to hide the cables for the OCZ 700W modular PSU, I bought 8pin and 24pin extensions and routed them behind the motherboard tray. I have replaced the front and rear fans with stock Antec 900 black LED fans so blend in with the Scout's interior. I didn't like the red and the Scout's stock fans aren't of the best quality, I will get another pair of the same Antec fans and replace the top 140mm and to put in the upper most 5.25 bays. I've got a 12" and a 4" UV CCFL inside the case to light up the GPU cooler and the PCI slot covers which are UV reactive. I'm gonna replace the acrylic panel as well later. At first when I got my Scout I was a little annoyed and kept comparing it to my Antec 900 which I had to sell, but over time I've grown to love the Scout and all the hard work paid off. Cheers to a great thread/club.


Sweet dude, my old case was the 900 also which I sold last year before I moved abroad for a few months. I considered getting another until I saw the scout which I have to say I've fallen in love with, and I prefer it over the 900 by a longshot.. welcome aboard !


----------



## devilsx

Thanks! Yeah I see no point in getting the 900 back now that I can combine the best features of both into one machine. The things that got me were the handles and black interior over the 900, but I wasn't happy with the airflow/LED colors so I opted to change that.


----------



## devilsx

Exterior shots of my Scout.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Exterior shots of my Scout.

nice rig man. Welcome, welcome.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay.. From Bri's References that I found very useful.. I decided on the 5830. For around $249.

So guys.. Look at this page and see which one you would choose.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...on%20HD%205830

XFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Repton* 
After opening up the airflow in the front of the 5.25" drive bay I couldn't resist mounting the H50 up front instead as an intake ......










Result for me was -5 degrees C









Good to know intank is offering you a better temp. I've got the rad set as exhaust. Plus, I've always liked the front mount because of the way the tubing is elongated. Feels to me like the more straightened tubes would give an optimal flow of the liquid. That makes me wonder if the temp decrease could be (at least) partially due to the liquid flow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Getting back to last night. My Nevada brother. It's nuts up here, today it's up to 70! It's _humid_ and cloudy!! It was *never* like this when I was a kid. Last night it was 30, the night before it was 22! The sun goes down what, in 2 hours and I guarantee the temp will crash about 45 minutes before it does. I'm _seriously_ thinking of uncovering the A/C!

For those of you who don't know about Nevada, we don't do Humid too well.

My last build, well as far as a whole new kit goes. I have a new PSU on the floor right now, I have things to do with Mindy's machine but I don't know if I'd buy a whole new rig again. Mindy's cost me $2400- to put together, sure it's 1st class piece of kit but I can't see doing that again. Mine was a whole lot more and I'm not even finished with it! You know how much it costs to run 2 SSD's in Raid0? I wouldn't trade it for the world but it's expensive man.
Mostly it's because we'll be getting a real house out in Spanish Springs, half of the deal is done, we're just waiting for the banks to finish arguing.
Oh, the thing I said about the next version of consoles coming out, that may change my mind about computer gaming. So that's what, 4 reasons I won't build a new machine again. Upgrading may happen but one from scratch, I don't think so.

Oh, rep+ to Repton, I wish I would have moved Mindy's cooler to the front. Now I'm going to either push/pull it or shroud it. Hmm, maybe go external to the back, that would be an adventure!

Weather here in Vegas has been erratic too. For 1, a late winter, and already its freezing during the early morning/late nights, and hot during the afternoon. This weather usually causes me to catch a cold.

That is a ton of dough spending on rigs. Off the top of my head, I think I have spent a total of (roughly) $900 ~ $1000 on my rig, so far. That's after a time span of about 2.5 years. Granted, I've spent about $600 in the last 2 months of that $1000. I blame it on OCN's inspirations, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Good evening. I've been following this thread for a while now and have really learned a lot from you all, just haven't decided to join. Now that I've got my Scout to the point where I could proudly display it and maybe contribute something to the club, I figured I might as well share my work and accomplishment. In this pics are various shots of my organization attempts, I will post some exterior shots after this due to the attachment limit. For those who were asking about how to hide the cables for the OCZ 700W modular PSU, I bought 8pin and 24pin extensions and routed them behind the motherboard tray. I have replaced the front and rear fans with stock Antec 900 black LED fans so blend in with the Scout's interior. I didn't like the red and the Scout's stock fans aren't of the best quality, I will get another pair of the same Antec fans and replace the top 140mm and to put in the upper most 5.25 bays. I've got a 12" and a 4" UV CCFL inside the case to light up the GPU cooler and the PCI slot covers which are UV reactive. I'm gonna replace the acrylic panel as well later. At first when I got my Scout I was a little annoyed and kept comparing it to my Antec 900 which I had to sell, but over time I've grown to love the Scout and all the hard work paid off. Cheers to a great thread/club.

Welcome to the Scouts! I agree with you about the stock fans, at least the Red LED ones. After I let my bank account rest up for a few months, I think I'll be upgrading the top fan and 2 front (added 1) fans. I believe it was Noctua fans that come highly recommended.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
nice rig man. Welcome, welcome.

Thats a second from me. Great wire management and good build quality.. Very nice Scout.. Welcome.

When you're here. Your Family...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


E, go with the XFX 5770. Lifetime modder friendly warranty and it won't break the bank. $159.99 on Newegg right now which is 20 bucks cheaper than what I paid (DAMNIT!) vs the 5850 for $180 more! I really don't think that $180 justifies the video quality improvement. I've been mulling over getting another 5770 for Xfire or waiting till next year and pulling the trigger on a 5970, since with my MOBO it'll fit with no case mods, when the price and availability are better. To me anything over $400 for a video is not sensible for my budget anyway, so in the end I'll probably go for another 5770 and xfire. Go with the 5770.


Damn it Rocker.. You have such a compelling arguement. Hell I could x Fire the 5770 and get 5970 quality and only be using 36 watts of juice when I am not gaming. But Why XFX. is it the cooler fan. is it more quiet.

Is yours like this...










or this.










But I really want one of these though..










MSI R5830 Twin Frozr II Radeon HD 5830 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card w/ Eyefinity


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Thats a second from me. Great wire management and good build quality.. Very nice Scout.. Welcome.

When you're here. Your Family...










Thanks, both of you. Semper Fi. I should put up my Marines poster back up and take another pic just for you


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Damn it Rocker.. You have such a compelling arguement. Hell I could x Fire the 5770 and get 5970 quality and only be using 36 watts of juice when I am not gaming. But Why XFX. is it the cooler fan. is it more quiet.

Is yours like this...











Why XFX. Before my MOBO died I was running mine (like the pic in your quote) at 1040 core/1350 memory while gaming. It idled at 43 -45c with the reference cooler and to me that was alright because I switched to stock speeds while not gaming. Temp under furmark stability test with post processing maxed out at 76c. The fan was loud because using the same utility I was overclocking with, MSI Afterburner, I changed the fan speed curve to suit my needs. However, while gaming I never heard it except during quite parts of the game but it wasn't hairdryer obnoxious and I could live with it cuz it was doing it's job. Keeping that R470 chip cool so I frag the hell out people. While not gaming at stock speeds it idled anywhere around 32-33c and maxed out at just over 40c and was quiet as church mouse which I like. No mad hunting up and down fan speeds. The final reason is even though it doesn't say it on Newegg, it has a double lifetime warranty. So you can sell it later if you want and whoever buys it gets the second lifetime warranty. Plus as you'll no doubt read in my later posts it was price vs performance. I just can't justify spending money for something that doesn't deliver the BANG for the buck spent and for my budget it delivered big time


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


yes the strange thing is when my wife first got the 5770 i ran it for a couple days in mine, and at same cpu speed, the 4850 is only about 1500 points lower then the OC 5770(did not push it as hard as i pushed the 4850).

umm ok other screen shot is failing for some reason, gpu score is at 8280 with OC'd 4850

Im seriously debating waiting to use my $100 at newegg till after my wifes car sells and tell her it sold for $500 less then what it did and use it for PC upgrades................$600 in upgrades could get me set for a while.....


Danny you are gonna get in sooo much trouble boy... patience is a virtue that must be realized.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Thanks, both of you. Semper Fi. I should put up my Marines poster back up and take another pic just for you










I for one would love to see it. I've never been in the military cuz I was a pretty bad boy when I younger and dumber, but I appreciate those rough men who stand ready to protect my freedom. HOORAH!


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. Rocker your convinced me. The XFX 5770 it is. OTher guy that said the same thing thank you for your comments.

Devilsx. You are officially Pimped.. and part of the family now.

Lets celebrate with some music.

  
 YouTube- ãƒ¡ã‚¿ãƒ«å¸ƒæ•™æ´»å‹•ã¨ã-ã¦CrazyTrainã®ã‚®ã‚¿ãƒ¼å¼¾ã„ã¦ã¿ãŸ  



 








YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay.. Rocker your convinced me. The XFX 5770 it is. OTher guy that said the same thing thank you for your comments.

Devilsx. You are officially Pimped.. and part of the family now.

Lets celebrate with some music.

YouTube- ãƒ¡ã‚¿ãƒ«å¸ƒæ•™æ´»å‹•ã¨ã-ã¦CrazyTrainã®ã‚®ã‚¿ã ƒ¼å¼¾ã„ã¦ã¿ãŸ

That's awesome E. Oh and that MAN playing Crazy Train sure has some pretty legs. Why do I think it's a man? You ever see an Asian girl with such big hands?LOL. Great player though.


----------



## Rockr69

sorry tried to embed a video but had epic fail. Will try again


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That's awesome E. Oh and that MAN playing Crazy Train sure has some pretty legs. Why do I think it's a man? You ever see an Asian girl with such *big hands*?LOL. Great player though.

was going to say.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That's awesome E. Oh and that MAN playing Crazy Train sure has some pretty legs. Why do I think it's a man? You ever see an Asian girl with such big hands?LOL. Great player though.

Obviously you missed the panty shot on the Fool for your loving or you would not have said such a thing.. and the concert is still happening Rocker... I looked at her fingers too.. but that is a girl or a very unendowed young man with nice legs.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Danny you are gonna get in sooo much trouble boy... patience is a virtue that must be realized.

yea, thats the problem i have no patience....at all lol, gonna call up coolermaster tomorrow and complain about my 212+, i paid for 2 day shipping and the dam thing still hasnt even shipped out....*******s..lol


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Danny you are gonna get in sooo much trouble boy... patience is a virtue that must be realized.

I agree with E. That is asking for trouble. Tsk tsk tsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
yea, thats the problem i have no patience....at all lol, gonna call up coolermaster tomorrow and complain about my 212+, i paid for 2 day shipping and the dam thing still hasnt even shipped out....*******s..lol

Again you order from CM directly? lol. I thought you would have been tainted on that shipping wait after the pain of waiting for your CMSS. Did they offer a lower price then Egg?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Obviously you missed the panty shot on the Fool for your loving or you would not have said such a thing.. and the concert is still happening Rocker... I looked at her fingers too.. but that is a girl or a very unendowed young man with nice legs.

What time was it, I missed it.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I agree with E. That is asking for trouble. Tsk tsk tsk

Again you order from CM directly? lol. I thought you would have been tainted on that shipping wait after the pain of waiting for your CMSS. Did they offer a lower price then Egg?

they were $12 cheaper, $35(newegg) and $22(Coolermaster) with same shipping costs


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
What time was it, I missed it.

I watched very carefully and all I saw was a flash of white. I call ladyboy on that one.


----------



## Enigma8750

No way.. There is no bulge there at all. None what so Ever.


YouTube- guy laughing to death





Damn it Rocker... I am checking again.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
they were $12 cheaper, $35(newegg) and $22(Coolermaster) with same shipping costs

Well, if it helps your patience at all, I would have done the same thing.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay.. Rocker your convinced me. The XFX 5770 it is. OTher guy that said the same thing thank you for your comments.

Devilsx. You are officially Pimped.. and part of the family now.

Lets celebrate with some music.

YouTube- ãƒ¡ã‚¿ãƒ«å¸ƒæ•™æ´»å‹•ã¨ã-ã¦CrazyTrainã®ã‚®ã‚¿ã ƒ¼å¼¾ã„ã¦ã¿ãŸ

Panty shot on this one.. I watched it 20 times till I noticed it!!

YouTube- ãƒ¡ã‚¿ãƒ«å¸ƒæ•™æ´»å‹•ã¨ã-ã¦Fool for Your Lovingã®ã‚®ã‚¿ãƒ¼ã‚'å¼¾ã„ã¦ã¿ãŸ

YouTube- ãƒ¡ã‚¿ãƒ«å¸ƒæ•™æ´»å‹•ã¨ã-ã¦S.A.T.O.ã®ã‚®ã‚¿ãƒ¼ ã‚'å¼¾ã„ã¦ã¿ãŸ

YouTube- ãƒ¡ã‚¿ãƒ«å¸ƒæ•™æ´»å‹•ã¨ã-ã¦She's Goneã®ã‚®ã‚¿ãƒ¼ã¨ãƒ"ã‚¢ãƒŽãƒ'ãƒ¼ãƒˆã‚'å¼¾ã„ã¦ã ¿ãŸ

obviously you didnt see the panty shot.. or you would not say that .

Plus American men have it too.

YouTube- I'm The One - Van Halen Cover

YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


Haha! How did you know I speak (some)Japanese? At first when I saw the preview I was expecting some Japanese pop playing and was confused cause I couldn't picture you listening to it, from what I gained reading your previous posts. But awesome stuff anyway. And thanks for the warm welcome! I shall put up that poster soon as a back drop to my case and take a pic.


----------



## Rockr69

I give this as my final argument that dude is a guy. Here's a link of the same "girl" only this time we get see "her" face. Not a bad looking fella but definitely not a girl and if dressing that way makes him feel good who am I to say he's wrong. HE still rocks.

  
 YouTube- ä¿ºã®å«ãŒã‚´ã‚·ãƒƒã‚¯å¸ƒæ•™æ´»å‹•ã¨ã-ã¦å¦-ç²¾å¸åœ‹ã‚'å¼¾ãã‚ˆã†ã§ã™


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Well, if it helps your patience at all, I would have done the same thing.










Thanks, i always love it when people tell me i was right and they were wrong










LOL ahahaha im evil, im just kiddin thanks for agreeing with me, makes me feel that i did the right choice.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I give this as my final argument that dude is a guy. Here's a link of the same "girl" only this time we get see "her" face. Not a bad looking fella but definitely not a girl and if dressing that way makes him feel good who am I to say he's wrong. HE still rocks.
YouTube- Ã¤Â¿ÂºÃ£Â®Ã¥Â«Ã£ŒÃ£‚Â´Ã£‚Â·Ã£ƒƒÃ£‚Â¯Ã¥Â¸ƒÃ¦•™Ã¦Â´Â »Ã¥‹•Ã£Â¨Ã£-Ã£Â¦Ã¥Â¦-Ã§Â²Â¾Ã¥Â¸Ã¥œ‹Ã£‚'Ã¥Â¼Â¾Ã£Ã£‚ ˆÃ£†Ã£Â§Ã£™


I saw that one too but there is still no Adams apple visible and in someone that thin that adams apple would be poking out like a third breast man and speaking of breast just because she is flat chested does not make her a guy. I still hold to the Panty footage as my evendence.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Thanks, i always love it when people tell me i was right and they were wrong










LOL ahahaha im evil, im just kiddin thanks for agreeing with me, makes me feel that i did the right choice.


Hey Danny you know what you call a musician with no girlfriend? Homeless. You know what you call a husband who sells his wife's car for $500 more than he tells her it sold for? Divorced







Good Luck on that one.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Thanks, i always love it when people tell me i was right and they were wrong










LOL ahahaha im evil, im just kiddin thanks for agreeing with me, makes me feel that i did the right choice.


Truth be known. I would never get away with it so I can't battle this fight.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I saw that one too but there is still no Adams apple visible and in someone that thin that adams apple would be poking out like a third breast man and speaking of breast just because she is flat chested does not make her a guy. I still hold to the Panty footage as my evendence.










So you're saying the defense rests? I'm game with that.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hey Danny you know what you call a musician with no girlfriend? Homeless. You know what you call a husband who sells his wife's car for $500 more than he tells her it sold for? Divorced







Good Luck on that one.










LOL my wife would kill me..not divorce...not that there is a big difference there.

Does anyone know where the overclock.net online store thing is, u know where you can order overclock.net stuff

WOW...wife was standing over my shoulder there and saw what we were talking about...told her i was joking....now in trouble....but on a good note, maybe make up sex tonight...


----------



## devilsx

Hey E and rocker, I was gonna wait till the morning to do this but I didn't feel like leaving you guys hanging so I had to go all out







Enjoy


----------



## Danny Boy

man i miss my m16....tried buying one from a guy i know in vegas....didnt work out and almost ended up bad. did someone say that they are in Vegas? my dad live in Henderson and i visit once in a while.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


LOL my wife would kill me..not divorce...not that there is a big difference there.

Does anyone know where the overclock.net online store thing is, u know where you can order overclock.net stuff

WOW...wife was standing over my shoulder there and saw what we were talking about...told her i was joking....now in trouble....but on a good note, maybe make up sex tonight...


I'm sure I speak for everyone if you get makeup sex we're glad to be of service and just for me since I'm so close to you, can I have your stuff if she kills you?

http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Hey E and rocker, I was gonna wait till the morning to do this but I didn't feel like leaving you guys hanging so I had to go all out







Enjoy


Semper fi Marine!

What a fun night! You guys are all Great! I gotta make big sleepy now. Catch yous guys later


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'm sure I speak for everyone if you get makeup sex we're glad to be of service and just for me since I'm so close to you, can I have your stuff if she kills you?

http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


Wife says u get first dibs, thanks for the link


----------



## Danny Boy

Night Rockr


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


LOL my wife would kill me..not divorce...not that there is a big difference there.

Does anyone know where the overclock.net online store thing is, u know where you can order overclock.net stuff

WOW...wife was standing over my shoulder there and saw what we were talking about...told her i was joking....now in trouble....but on a good note, maybe make up sex tonight...


----------



## Enigma8750

I am officially impressed... Thats some nice hardware Marine.


----------



## Enigma8750

I had that one against the wall in BF2 as an engineer kit I think. That thing spits bullets like granny spittin watermelon seeds.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


LOL my wife would kill me..not divorce...not that there is a big difference there.

Does anyone know where the overclock.net online store thing is, u know where you can order overclock.net stuff

WOW...wife was standing over my shoulder there and saw what we were talking about...told her i was joking....now in trouble....but on a good note, maybe make up sex tonight...


lol caught.








Don't worry, she wouldn't divorce you, she'd just hold it against you for the rest of your life.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


man i miss my m16....tried buying one from a guy i know in vegas....didnt work out and almost ended up bad. did someone say that they are in Vegas? my dad live in Henderson and i visit once in a while.


I live in Las Vegas.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'm sure I speak for everyone if you get makeup sex we're glad to be of service and just for me since I'm so close to you, can I have your stuff if she kills you?

http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


Hey! I want half since I live closer then you Rockr.


----------



## devilsx

Heh, 900RPM in real life on full auto. Both of those are just very realistic replica/training weapons, but I will get the real version of both as soon as money isn't an issue.


----------



## imh073p

You guys are a riot lol


----------



## Enigma8750

those are nice. Marines love their hard ware.


----------



## Enigma8750

Go get it danny boy and tame it the right way. Those kitty's can be really hard to train. Takes the right amount of force with just enough lovin that you don't get killed in the process.. remember that Tiger tamer in Vegas. His kitty killed him.


----------



## imh073p

Omg have you guys seen the new classified? Dual socket nastyness.







Up to 24 threads and 48 gigs of ram lol. Ultimate folding rig.


----------



## devilsx

So how does one earn that club link in the sig?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
So how does one earn that club link in the sig?

On page 1 there is our sig code, copy and paste in into your sig in the control panel.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
So how does one earn that club link in the sig?


checkout on the first page of this thread, about's a 1/4 of the way down you'll see the "PHP" to use . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Omg have you guys seen the new classified? Dual socket nastyness.







Up to 24 threads and 48 gigs of ram lol. Ultimate folding rig.









Beautiful motherboard. Not on the market yet though. I wonder what the price would be. *Drool*

On a different subject. I am looking for the top quality case fans.

Although there must be tons and tons of threads/posts/stickies about this subject in the Air Cooling section, I would like to hear the opinions of the Scouts.

Basically, I want to find the best 140mm & 120mm case fans money can buy. High RPM with low low DBA. To start off, I am looking at Noctua fans. So, whats the word guys?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 







Beautiful motherboard. Not on the market yet though. I wonder what the price would be. *Drool*

On a different subject. I am looking for the top quality case fans.

Although there must be tons and tons of threads/posts/stickies about this subject in the Air Cooling section, I would like to hear the opinions of the Scouts.

Basically, I want to find the best 140mm & 120mm case fans money can buy. High RPM with low low DBA. To start off, I am looking at Noctua fans. So, whats the word guys?

Yeah, someone always beats me to the news. The new motherboard is $599- http://www.evga.com/products/moreinf...270-WS-W555-A1
They don't have any yet and I can't wait to see if the PSU is 80+ silver or maybe gold. They've never done PSU's before so we'll see.

Oh and the guys at Evga pointed out, it's a double Xeon processor, not an i-7, i-9 or any like those that are consumer procs, instead they're server procs so in addition to $599- for the board you also have to pay for 2 procs also around $599- for the 3.06Ghz bloomfield edition. Yes it would be an awesome folding machine! Sure wish I could afford a set-up like that, put it in the back room, check once a day or so & let it solve sciences mysteries.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, someone always beats me to the news. The new motherboard is $599- http://www.evga.com/products/moreinf...270-WS-W555-A1
They don't have any yet and I can't wait to see if the PSU is 80+ silver or maybe gold. They've never done PSU's before so we'll see.

Ouch! Thats still cheaper than i thought it would be lol. The size is insane! That psu looks pretty insane too.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Omg have you guys seen the new classified? Dual socket nastyness.







Up to 24 threads and 48 gigs of ram lol. Ultimate folding rig.


I saw it this morning in the evga newsletter








I cannot even ponder on the crunching power that board could produce







In my countrys curceny, a setup using the full potential of that board would cost R100,000 around about. That almost 10 times what my system cost me and twice what my cars cost me


----------



## Therapy?

Wheeew it's been a long time since I've been here. Sorry, I've been having fun gaming on my new rig









I've decided to give "S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl" another go, seeing as it's great apocalyptic atmosphere grabbed me the first time, but my old PC couldn't handle it very well.

I'd advise all you people who haven't played that game, to grab it for a few bucks. Then install this mod:

Stalker Complete 2009

It's a complete visual re-do of the game and makes it ALOT cooler then it already was.

I've also been playing "Company of Heroes" again because it's still a kick ass RTS game









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Thanks for the info, I've been thinking of getting one of those eye candy things for my one remaining front slot.
Ok, for your bios problem, go into the bios, then Advanced Bios Features, then at the bottom of the list is Full Screen Logo Show, disable the stupid thing, that saves 10-15 seconds. Then, use power option of POS (1), you can't sleep it or hybernate it but it saves another 5 seconds. Then, in Windows go into your Advanced System Properties and move the swap file from the SSD to your secondary drive, if you have more than one, put a swap file on all the drives but the SSD (up to 10 seconds). Then, go into the Control Panel and under Folder Options de-select the one that says Hide System Files, then go into your SSD and find Hyberfil.sys and Pagefil.sys and delete them. Then re-start your computer, it should be all of anywhere from 10 to 40 seconds faster from the time you press the button to the time it starts windows. You'll probably still end up with a Pagefil.sys on your SSD but it should be much smaller than your amount of RAM, mine is only 16k.
Let me know if it helped. Oh, you'll probably want to go back and hide the system files again so you don't delete something major.


Bit late reply from me, sorry







I'll give your suggestions a try soon. Already managed to find the fullscreen image remove option which is great







thanks for the tips. I hope they work and I don't break anything









Have you ordered the fan controller yet? I still love mine


----------



## Rogue1266

The only thing I have to say; LOL is MAN OH MAN....This thread move's so quick I was on just yesterday morn. & we were like pg.672-673. This morning; the next day it's up to 680. WOW... I LOVE IT. ANYWAY.. LOL , I'm being silly. 
Well, this was my idea after I seen the beautiful cover work done for hidden-wire covers some of you guys made.. Love the Idea & just seen what some of you guys
made... NICE.... Anyway, this is just a 'Templet' i was working on yesterday While running like nut to get my-self moved.. Like I said, this isn't the final product; it's justa tester. There's a few more things I need to do beside get a few new pieces 
added. Anyway, tell me what ya think...



























Oh yeah, don't mind the V-6 emblem.... Found I don't like it..LOL


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Omg have you guys seen the new classified? Dual socket nastyness.







Up to 24 threads and 48 gigs of ram lol. Ultimate folding rig.


Perhaps you didn't see this did you?
It's been used by the user nickshih and he got some "decent" scores at 3d mark Vantage, the multi card setup can be found in the later part of the post


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Well, this was my idea after I seen the beautiful cover work done for hidden-wire covers some of you guys made.. Love the Idea & just seen what some of you guys
made... NICE.... Anyway, this is just a 'Templet' i was working on yesterday While running like nut to get my-self moved.. Like I said, this isn't the final product; it's justa tester. There's a few more things I need to do beside get a few new pieces
added. Anyway, tell me what ya think...










Oh yeah, don't mind the V-6 emblem.... Found I don't like it..LOL

Although I've seen the tutorial on how to make the false floor from other modders, I'm interested to know where you got your material. Also, what did you do to get the size cut to your specifications and how you did the 90 degree bend.

I think it looks good. I too prefer not to cover the PSU in case of creating too much suffocation of heat around it.

PS: I don't mind the V6 logo too much


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
The only thing I have to say; LOL is MAN OH MAN....This thread move's so quick I was on just yesterday morn. & we were like pg.672-673. This morning; the next day it's up to 680. WOW... I LOVE IT. ANYWAY.. LOL , I'm being silly.
Well, this was my idea after I seen the beautiful cover work done for hidden-wire covers some of you guys made.. Love the Idea & just seen what some of you guys
made... NICE.... Anyway, this is just a 'Templet' i was working on yesterday While running like nut to get my-self moved.. Like I said, this isn't the final product; it's justa tester. There's a few more things I need to do beside get a few new pieces
added. Anyway, tell me what ya think...











Whats that little hole on the top for ?


----------



## DefecTalisman

Also maybe take a big piece of black heat shrink cut it down its length to open it up, wrap it around those cables that are showing through. Fasten it there with a black zip tie.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Although I've seen the tutorial on how to make the false floor from other modders, I'm interested to know where you got your material. Also, what did you do to get the size cut to your specifications and how you did the 90 degree bend.

I think it looks good. I too prefer not to cover the PSU in case of creating too much suffocation of heat around it.

PS: I don't mind the V6 logo too much



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Whats that little hole on the top for ?


Well, I happen to go to a Auto-Parts store here in Chicago, IL. Just looking around and I seen; you've seen them before. Those backings that go behind license plate holders, mounting assambly. Well, thats what they had in stock. ((They also told me they are getting some in that are Mat-Black color)). So seen the last one sitting there & I took it of course. 
I kind of rushed through it to get it bent. I clamped it to a Table; which you guys see, it has wide bent edges. (( Should have used a table with a sharper edge to it)). I took a hard cover book, ((thats all I could find at the time)). I would use something alittle harder next time. Placed on the back of it & bent it up-wards; slowly.. As for the measurements, I had taken them from my case weeks ago when I up-graded and kept them in my wallet until I came across something that was to what I wanted... 
Like i said guys, it's just a tester but I wanted to post it so anyone else maybe working on it. my Idea might help them out; right now as I was working on it. As for the 'V-6' retro-emblem. I can get it off there anytime. I just wanted to see how it looked. (( it's if'y with me now I see it on there)). Anywho, thanks for the feed back. I hope it gives some ppls better Idea's for them selves.. If you guys do something different but around the same Idea, please post it... Yeah clee, I didn't want to cover my PSU either since I turned it up-side down for the light effect from the fan as well as heat issues... & DefecTalisman, now you know what that hole is. To mount on your car..LOL hahaha. I hope this place I went to gets the holeless ones. The materal is thin but I think strong enough for the purpose... Anyways, Thanks hole bunch for the feed back.. G-D, I wrote book here...SORRY.LOL hahahahah


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Remembering what you said, and seeing that your current card uses 480Watts







at maximum!! 
Oh, guys, the original intention is to get a card that uses less juice because his power bill is up there and I can see why. So, this is the higher than middle of the road card, good choice and I'd still go with the XFX. It doesn't say so on the Egg, they say 30 days, so I checked the XFX site (it's xfxforce.com btw) and it does still say "double lifetime warranty" and it still means what I said yesterday. So, this card has more resale value than the other cards. It's the main reason I payed $30- for thier cards because in my machine, probably not Mindy's I'm going to change to Nvidia but it'll still be XFX. So I'm biased, sue me. 
Oh, folding for Evga, I can get Evga discounts but I won't buy thier Nvidia cards.


Bri... I am buying this for my Sig rig.. I have a corsair HX1000 in it so no power problems at all.


----------



## Enigma8750

That V6 emblem would look great over the bottom fan on the front.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


For all you New Scouts.. Don't forget to put this PHP in your Signature, in the Control Panel.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That V6 emblem would look great over the bottom fan on the front.


Thats why brother, you are the 'General'! Ahead of us at all times sir.. I was thinking that sitting here while writing this.LOL... Thanks. I don't know tho. Hey Enigma, I have an Idea about that painting effect. I want to test it tho some time today or tomorrow. See if it works... But thanks for all the great tips bud. 
It's just really hard to do all this with everything else going on.

More running today to finish off the day . talk later ya all.......


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Well, I happen to go to a Auto-Parts store here in Chicago, IL. Just looking around and I seen; you've seen them before. Those backings that go behind license plate holders, mounting assambly. Well, thats what they had in stock. ((They also told me they are getting some in that are Mat-Black color)). So seen the last one sitting there & I took it of course. 
I kind of rushed through it to get it bent. I clamped it to a Table; which you guys see, it has wide bent edges. (( Should have used a table with a sharper edge to it)). I took a hard cover book, ((thats all I could find at the time)). I would use something alittle harder next time. Placed on the back of it & bent it up-wards; slowly.. As for the measurements, I had taken them from my case weeks ago when I up-graded and kept them in my wallet until I came across something that was to what I wanted... 
Like i said guys, it's just a tester but I wanted to post it so anyone else maybe working on it. my Idea might help them out; right now as I was working on it. As for the 'V-6' retro-emblem. I can get it off there anytime. I just wanted to see how it looked. (( it's if'y with me now I see it on there)). Anywho, thanks for the feed back. I hope it gives some ppls better Idea's for them selves.. If you guys do something different but around the same Idea, please post it... Yeah clee, I didn't want to cover my PSU either since I turned it up-side down for the light effect from the fan as well as heat issues... & DefecTalisman, now you know what that hole is. To mount on your car..LOL hahaha. I hope this place I went to gets the holeless ones. The materal is thin but I think strong enough for the purpose... Anyways, Thanks hole bunch for the feed back.. G-D, I wrote book here...SORRY.LOL hahahahah


Interesting.

Do you mind sharing your measurements? I am at work now, and I may stop by the hardware store after work to see what parts are available.

No worries if you don't, I can always take measurements myself. I should take my own since my PSU could be a different measurement then yours. I work at a custom frame shop, so I may have some things laying around I might try some tests with myself. With measurements I could do a little work here to bring home with me tonight.

Also, while you're at it, heres some images of a cool little mod to hide HDDs in case you missed these:

Kegger









Kevb









Baldo 1013


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Perhaps you didn't see this did you?
It's been used by the user nickshih and he got some "decent" scores at 3d mark Vantage, the multi card setup can be found in the later part of the post


Just plain nasty results, really wish i could run this rig for folding lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Interesting.

Do you mind sharing your measurements? I am at work now, and I may stop by the hardware store after work to see what parts are available.

No worries if you don't, I can always take measurements myself. I should take my own since my PSU could be a different measurement then yours. I work at a custom frame shop, so I may have some things laying around I might try some tests with myself. With measurements I could do a little work here to bring home with me tonight.

Also, while you're at it, heres some images of a cool little mod to hide HDDs in case you missed these:

Kegger









Kevb









Baldo 1013










This is the last mod im doing (I think) and i want to get it right. I essentially want something like kevb did with the plexi. I also like the psu cover mod but it does restrict airflow a bit too much imho.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Interesting.

Do you mind sharing your measurements? I am at work now, and I may stop by the hardware store after work to see what parts are available.

No worries if you don't, I can always take measurements myself. I should take my own since my PSU could be a different measurement then yours. I work at a custom frame shop, so I may have some things laying around I might try some tests with myself. With measurements I could do a little work here to bring home with me tonight.

Also, while you're at it, heres some images of a cool little mod to hide HDDs in case you missed these.

Ok, I seen this before I walked out of the house bud. I have from the PSU to the Drive bay, 5 inch,3/16.... From back wall of case to edge of PSU I have 6 inch,3/8.... Height= well PSU is 3 inch,5/8 high, and I made cover 3 inch,9/16.. centameter under. But with a sharper edge you'll get better measurments.
Ok, like I have to tell you that brother. You work in a frame shop.... Very cool. I should have sent you measurments to make it.... Hope that Helped...









Sorry for Edit: Oh yeah, thanks for the pic's. I have them. one of the next Idea's I want to do before i move...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Thats why brother, you are the 'General'! Ahead of us at all times sir.. I was thinking that sitting here while writing this.LOL... Thanks. I don't know tho. Hey Enigma, I have an Idea about that painting effect. I want to test it tho some time today or tomorrow. See if it works... But thanks for all the great tips bud.
It's just really hard to do all this with everything else going on.

More running today to finish off the day . talk later ya all.......

Hey that camo painting took me like 1 hour to do everything probably including the tape up. Its easy. And that Paint is Krylon Camoflauge paint with fusion for plastics. it is ultra Flat paint and no need for clear coat unless you do a flat at the end and it dries in like 15 seconds to 1 minute on a dry day.










This was done with that same paint.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
This is the last mod im doing (I think) and i want to get it right. I essentially want something like kevb did with the plexi. I also like the psu cover mod but it does restrict airflow a bit too much imho.

I have a bunch of spare plexi glass around the shop.

Would you happen to have the measurements for the HDD cover? If so, I can get started today on cuts and see what adjustments are needed.

I would be happy to share the information of the detailed adjustments needed for a perfect cut. Also, if you would like, I can send you a pre-cut piece of the plexi (once I perfect the measurement) if you paypal me the shipping charges. It is a clear plexi (see through) so you'd have to tint it yourself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Ok, I seen this before I walked out of the house bud. I have from the PSU to the Drive bay, 5 inch,3/16.... From back wall of case to edge of PSU I have 6 inch,3/8.... Height= well PSU is 3 inch,5/8 high, and I made cover 3 inch,9/16.. centameter under. But with a sharper edge you'll get better measurments.
Ok, like I have to tell you that brother. You work in a frame shop.... Very cool. I should have sent you measurments to make it.... Hope that Helped...









Sorry for Edit: Oh yeah, thanks for the pic's. I have them. one of the next Idea's I want to do before i move...

Thanks Rogue. Helpful indeed. I will see what materials i can try using for a template.

One question though:

Quote:

Height= well PSU is 3 inch,5/8 high, and I made cover 3 inch,9/16.. centameter under
I'm a bit confused when you say "centimeter". Are you using centimeter or inches, or did you mean 3 inches and 9/16 centimeters?

Also, same to you Rogue (as to imh073p), if you don't mind paying me the shipping fees via paypal, I can send you a plexi cut. Of course, before any of that, I will provide images of the finished piece so you can see all the details. The edges may not be perfect, but I do have a plexi cutter.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I have a bunch of spare plexi glass around the shop.

Would you happen to have the measurements for the HDD cover? If so, I can get started today on cuts and see what adjustments are needed.

I would be happy to share the information of the detailed adjustments needed for a perfect cut. Also, if you would like, I can send you a pre-cut piece of the plexi (once I perfect the measurement) if you paypal me the shipping charges. It is a clear plexi (see through) so you'd have to tint it yourself.

Thanks Rogue. Helpful indeed. I will see what materials i can try using for a template.

One question though:

I'm a bit confused when you say "centimeter". Are you using centimeter or inches, or did you mean 3 inches and 9/16 centimeters?

Also, same to you Rogue (as to imh073p), if you don't mind paying me the shipping fees via paypal, I can send you a plexi cut. Of course, before any of that, I will provide images of the finished piece so you can see all the details. The edges may not be perfect, but I do have a plexi cutter.

Hey that would be awesome! Im totally down to pay shipping, thanks for the offer!


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey can you do an experiment with some plexi for me.. Get some small pieces of plexi. Trash pieces and spray one with Easy off oven cleaner for 30 seconds. And another with some Aluminum Wheel cleaner.. ACID and see how good it etches it for projects.


----------



## Enigma8750

Conversion Chart.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey that camo painting took me like 1 hour to do everything probably including the tape up. Its easy. And that Paint is Krylon Camoflauge paint with fusion for plastics. it is ultra Flat paint and no need for clear coat unless you do a flat at the end and it dries in like 15 seconds to 1 minute on a dry day.










This was done with that same paint.











It times like these that give explanation as to why God made ********. That is KICKASS!!!!!


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey that camo painting took me like 1 hour to do everything probably including the tape up. Its easy. And that Paint is Krylon Camoflauge paint with fusion for plastics. it is ultra Flat paint and no need for clear coat unless you do a flat at the end and it dries in like 15 seconds to 1 minute on a dry day.










This was done with that same paint.











Uhm all I see are trees and a road.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Uhm all I see are trees and a road.


Exactly, a kickass road. That is some good paint E.


----------



## Enigma8750

I have this same truck.. This is not my Hood though.. Guys. I live in a small house.










I am thinking of Camo Painting it woodland camo with the stencils and everything. After all.. Its paid for.


----------



## Enigma8750

or this.....


----------



## Danny Boy

wow, newegg received my MB and issued me the refund already....now cant decide what to spend it on.


----------



## Bradey

maybe one of theese
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100283VXL Radeon HD 5770 X2
CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler---NOT ALLOWED, WIFE SAID NO!!!
ASUS Crosshair III Formula AM3 AMD 790FX
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
maybe one of theese
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100283VXL Radeon HD 5770 X2
CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler---NOT ALLOWED, WIFE SAID NO!!!
ASUS Crosshair III Formula AM3 AMD 790FX
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz

lol...funny im debating on waiting till i get some more saved up, or ordering some fans for my case to finish it up..or??? all of those, except the h50 are over the $100 credit that they gave me and dont have any more $ to put towards pc parts for a couple weeks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
lol...funny im debating on waiting till i get some more saved up, or ordering some fans for my case to finish it up..or??? all of those, except the h50 are over the $100 credit that they gave me and dont have any more $ to put towards pc parts for a couple weeks

H50 is 79.99 + free shipping. Go to it Danny. Give it a home. Can't hear it calling you? D a n n y................................................. ........


----------



## Enigma8750

I agree Dan.. Thats a deal maker with the Wifey.


YouTube- Corsair shows off Hydro Series H50 CPU Cooler


----------



## Rockr69

I'm pretty lucky with my wife. She insists that I get something or put some money aside every payday for stuff I want. I guess thats what happens when you're gorgeous like me







I mean just look at my avatar, I'm HOT!


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I agree Dan.. Thats a deal maker with the Wifey.

YouTube- Corsair shows off Hydro Series H50 CPU Cooler


ummmm...yea, i just canceled my order through coolermaster as they told me, even though i ordered it on monday, it wouldnt ship out till close of business on thursday and wouldnt be here till monday....i asked them how thats possible when my credit card finalized the order on tuesday and i paid almost $20 for 2 day shippin......not that im getting the h50....that i dont know about yet. Need to think about it and see if i can order that with 2 replacement fans ......


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


ummmm...yea, i just canceled my order through coolermaster as they told me, even though i ordered it on monday, it wouldnt ship out till close of business on thursday and wouldnt be here till monday....i asked them how thats possible when my credit card finalized the order on tuesday and i paid almost $20 for 2 day shippin......not that im getting the h50....that i dont know about yet. Need to think about it and see if i can order that with 2 replacement fans ......


Yeah the H50 and two R4s. You'd be bidness with some serious Kewlness


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yeah the H50 and two R4s. You'd be bidness with some serious Kewlness










+1 good combo!


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yeah the H50 and two R4s. You'd be bidness with some serious Kewlness










ordered.....god she is really going to kill me


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


ordered.....god she is really going to kill me


Stand tall me boy! Oh and by the way does she have any enemies? Cuz after she kills you I still want your stuff.


----------



## Danny Boy

lol, my wife is the perfect wife...i really cant beleive she is still with me after all the **** i have put her through. she is the one working full time at the red cross, works part time at gonzaga university and is taking full credits for her masters...while i sit at home and collect my disability. I really thought she would have left me by now. Its been over a year since i had a job, and when i do get a job, i end up having to quit it after a couple months due to my back and just overdoing it....im a lucky man that she has stuck with me this long.


----------



## Rockr69

She sounds like a good woman and you my man are too hard on yourself. You're a disabled vet. As far as I'm concerned we, the citizens of the United States should be giving you a free ride. House, car or truck-your choice, full unquestioned medical benefits and $50,000 a year till your dead. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


She sounds like a good woman and you my man are too hard on yourself. You're a disabled vet. As far as I'm concerned we, the citizens of the United States should be giving you a free ride. House, car or truck-your choice, full unquestioned medical benefits and $50,000 a year till your dead. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


She sounds like a good woman and you my man are too hard on yourself. You're a disabled vet. As far as I'm concerned we, the citizens of the United States should be giving you a free ride. House, car or truck-your choice, *full unquestioned medical benefits and $50,000 a year till your dead*. That's all I have to say about that.


LOL i just had to add myself to my wifes insurance(total cost of an extra $250 a month) cause the VA has not allowed 3 emergency room visits in the past year realated to back spasms(my disability) so now we loos over $400 a month($250 for insurance and $150 a month on the over $8000 in medical bills i have to pay back because VA says they wont cover it because i have not been seen in over a year....BECAUSE THEY WANT ME TO DRIVE 300+ MILES INSTEAD OF GOING TO SPOKANE!!!)

I would never recommend to someone going into the military anymore, i was disabled while on active duty, could not work out due to profile and back pain.....and they boot me for being overweight...*** is that. I do have something good to say about the military. My brother-in-law is serving in the army stationed in Georgia and just had massive brain surgery to remove a tumor and the surgery was over $750K, he got really lucky there as every job he has ever had did not have medical. The army is actually treating him really good right now. The LT Colonel who is over his Med board on if he is rdy to deploy, seems to be dragging her feet so he doesn't have to deploy. She has done every test 3-4 times and keep spacing them out weeks apart so that he will run past his 180days in country(if you don't know, if you are set to be deployed late to your unit, if its under 6 months, they wont send you), we think she is doing this as he is still on light duty profile and is not fully back into shape. First LT Colonel i have ever loved. He was dumb anyways when his unit first started to deploy, he signed up for the DART, which is the Downed And Recovery Team they send in to remove sensitive items from blackhawks(he is a Blackhawk mechanic)...why he signed up for that with a wife and 2 kids is beyond me, let the single soldiers do that crap lol


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
The only thing I have to say; LOL is MAN OH MAN....This thread move's so quick I was on just yesterday morn. & we were like pg.672-673. This morning; the next day it's up to 680. WOW... I LOVE IT. ANYWAY.. LOL , I'm being silly.
Well, this was my idea after I seen the beautiful cover work done for hidden-wire covers some of you guys made.. Love the Idea & just seen what some of you guys
made... NICE.... Anyway, this is just a 'Templet' i was working on yesterday While running like nut to get my-self moved.. Like I said, this isn't the final product; it's justa tester. There's a few more things I need to do beside get a few new pieces
added. Anyway, tell me what ya think...



























Oh yeah, don't mind the V-6 emblem.... Found I don't like it..LOL

We have the same GPU cooler it seems. Stick some UV CCFL in there, that thing is really reactive, glows like a mofo.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I have a bunch of spare plexi glass around the shop.

Would you happen to have the measurements for the HDD cover? If so, I can get started today on cuts and see what adjustments are needed.

I would be happy to share the information of the detailed adjustments needed for a perfect cut. Also, if you would like, I can send you a pre-cut piece of the plexi (once I perfect the measurement) if you paypal me the shipping charges. It is a clear plexi (see through) so you'd have to tint it yourself.

Thanks Rogue. Helpful indeed. I will see what materials i can try using for a template.

One question though:

I'm a bit confused when you say "centimeter". Are you using centimeter or inches, or did you mean 3 inches and 9/16 centimeters?

Also, same to you Rogue (as to imh073p), if you don't mind paying me the shipping fees via paypal, I can send you a plexi cut. Of course, before any of that, I will provide images of the finished piece so you can see all the details. The edges may not be perfect, but I do have a plexi cutter.

Clee, if you are able to cut a clear sheet exactly the shape of the stock acrylic panel on the Scout, I'd order one from you too







I hate the fan slits and the tint.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


LOL i just had to add myself to my wifes insurance(total cost of an extra $250 a month) cause the VA has not allowed 3 emergency room visits in the past year realated to back spasms(my disability) so now we loos over $400 a month($250 for insurance and $150 a month on the over $8000 in medical bills i have to pay back because VA says they wont cover it because i have not been seen in over a year....BECAUSE THEY WANT ME TO DRIVE 300+ MILES INSTEAD OF GOING TO SPOKANE!!!)

I would never recommend to someone going into the military anymore, i was disabled while on active duty, could not work out due to profile and back pain.....and they boot me for being overweight...*** is that. I do have something good to say about the military. My brother-in-law is serving in the army stationed in Georgia and just had massive brain surgery to remove a tumor and the surgery was over $750K, he got really lucky there as every job he has ever had did not have medical. The army is actually treating him really good right now. The LT Colonel who is over his Med board on if he is rdy to deploy, seems to be dragging her feet so he doesn't have to deploy. She has done every test 3-4 times and keep spacing them out weeks apart so that he will run past his 180days in country(if you don't know, if you are set to be deployed late to your unit, if its under 6 months, they wont send you), we think she is doing this as he is still on light duty profile and is not fully back into shape. First LT Colonel i have ever loved. He was dumb anyways when his unit first started to deploy, he signed up for the DART, which is the Downed And Recovery Team they send in to remove sensitive items from blackhawks(he is a Blackhawk mechanic)...why he signed up for that with a wife and 2 kids is beyond me, let the single soldiers do that crap lol


well i for one would like to say thank you to both of you. and as for the wife im sure she sees in you somethings you just cant.

+ rep


----------



## DrBrownfinger

im looking for ideas on how to mount 2 120mm radiators inside this case. im thinking 1 at the rear exhaust fan and 1 at the top 140mm fan. i haven't bought the radiators yet. has anyone done this yet? im also considering mounting an external 240mm radiator. has anyone done that? any suggestions or pics would be appreciated. im not a big fan of the h50 or any sealed systems.

i have everything for the liquid cooling system except the rads.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


im looking for ideas on how to mount 2 120mm radiators inside this case. im thinking 1 at the rear exhaust fan and 1 at the top 140mm fan. i haven't bought the radiators yet. has anyone done this yet? im also considering mounting an external 240mm radiator. has anyone done that? any suggestions or pics would be appreciated. im not a big fan of the h50 or any sealed systems.

i have everything for the liquid cooling system except the rads.


Those both sound like ideal locations for 120 rads. Are you thinking 1 for cpu and the other for gpu?


----------



## Danny Boy

Hey if u have the h50 let me know if Oki have it installed as intake or exhaust. I would think intake would be cooler as air outside pc would be cooler then air inside


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Hey if u have the h50 let me know if Oki have it installed as intake or exhaust. I would think intake would be cooler as air outside pc would be cooler then air inside


I've had it both ways=no difference. What I did do that made a difference by a couple of degrees was to use hard drive mounting screws and mount the rad right up against the case wall then used the h50 radiator/fan mounting screws to mount the fan as an exhaust on the rad so it's pushing air through the radiator out the back. The case wall helps to act as a heat sink. Good for 2c in my setup.


----------



## clee413

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *devilsx*   Clee, if you are able to cut a clear sheet exactly the shape of the stock acrylic panel on the Scout, I'd order one from you too







I hate the fan slits and the tint.  
That, my friend, can be done by warehouse guys who sell to retailers. I can only cut squares and rectangles. Sorry bud. The guys who can cut custom shapes, sizes, and thicknesses aren't too bad in price (as long as you find a warehouse company, NOT retailers).

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*   Hey if u have the h50 let me know if Oki have it installed as intake or exhaust. I would think intake would be cooler as air outside pc would be cooler then air inside  
I asked this same question in the Corsair H50 Hydro Series Club. Here is the best answer I found: (It answered my question)









*Originally Posted by Pings*
Quote: 
  Asetek makes the H50. Asetek also makes there own brand coolers. There is the Asetek LCLC and the Asetek LCLC 240MM Radiator. From what I understand the H50 has water inside them and the Asetek brand has a some sort of a liquid cooling fluid. Check some other Asetek coolers, NorthQ, Maingear, Alienware, HP, and others. Again Corasir doesn't even make the H50, Asetek does. The engineers who make the H50 recommend the their unit to be in exhaust, for good reason to. I say listen to a trained engineer, not a untrained benchmarker at Corsair. The intake vs exhaust is more based on your GFX card and Case. Corsair recommends intake, but Asetek the company who actually makes the H50 recommends exhaust. Like I said it really has to do with your GFX card and case. If you have a GFX with an air handler that blows hot air out the rear of your case. Its a good idea to have the H50 in exhaust. If you have a Vapor-X type of GFX card with no air handler, its better to be intake. Also do you have a place for that hot air to go once its in your PC case. For the guys who have an air handlers on their GFX cards and their H50s in intake, need to be warned. Do to the season and AC'd rooms, hot air from your GFX card is mixing with the cool air inside the radiator of the H50. This mixing creates condensation. That condensation is moisture that is now being blowing into your PC. But don't pay me no mind, feel free to try any way you like, and post about it. That's what this site is here for.

"Asetek's factory sealed liquid cooling system is specifically designed to exhaust CPU heat directly outside of the chassis." - Asetek  



> And here's a video by a Corsair tech that I found very helpful with the installation of the cooler:


   
 YouTube- How to install the Corsair Coolingâ„¢ Hydro Series H50 CPU cooler  



 

***Edit***
Almost forgot to warn you.. Don't be scared of the big orange "Stop Sign" when you un-box the H50. It scared me a little.. Thought I got some defective item until I read the message. lol


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Those both sound like ideal locations for 120 rads. Are you thinking 1 for cpu and the other for gpu?


im thinking rad-cpu-rad-gpu's-rez-pump.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Fermi Sighted in UTAH










oops. sorry I got confused with yeti!!!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


lol, my wife is the perfect wife...i really cant beleive she is still with me after all the **** i have put her through. she is the one working full time at the red cross, works part time at gonzaga university and is taking full credits for her masters...while i sit at home and collect my disability. I really thought she would have left me by now. Its been over a year since i had a job, and when i do get a job, i end up having to quit it after a couple months due to my back and just overdoing it....im a lucky man that she has stuck with me this long.


*Funny.. Danny.. We are both seem to be married to the same great girl. I'm on 25 years now.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


She sounds like a good woman and you my man are too hard on yourself. You're a disabled vet. As far as I'm concerned we, the citizens of the United States should be giving you a free ride. House, car or truck-your choice, full unquestioned medical benefits and $50,000 a year till your dead. That's all I have to say about that.


Rocker.. Im voting for you for the Next President of the USA....


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


LOL i just had to add myself to my wifes insurance(total cost of an extra $250 a month) cause the VA has not allowed 3 emergency room visits in the past year realated to back spasms(my disability) so now we loos over $400 a month($250 for insurance and $150 a month on the over $8000 in medical bills i have to pay back because VA says they wont cover it because i have not been seen in over a year....BECAUSE THEY WANT ME TO DRIVE 300+ MILES INSTEAD OF GOING TO SPOKANE!!!)

I would never recommend to someone going into the military anymore, i was disabled while on active duty, could not work out due to profile and back pain.....and they boot me for being overweight...*** is that. I do have something good to say about the military. My brother-in-law is serving in the army stationed in Georgia and just had massive brain surgery to remove a tumor and the surgery was over $750K, he got really lucky there as every job he has ever had did not have medical. The army is actually treating him really good right now. The LT Colonel who is over his Med board on if he is rdy to deploy, seems to be dragging her feet so he doesn't have to deploy. She has done every test 3-4 times and keep spacing them out weeks apart so that he will run past his 180days in country(if you don't know, if you are set to be deployed late to your unit, if its under 6 months, they wont send you), we think she is doing this as he is still on light duty profile and is not fully back into shape. First LT Colonel i have ever loved. He was dumb anyways when his unit first started to deploy, he signed up for the DART, which is the Downed And Recovery Team they send in to remove sensitive items from blackhawks(he is a Blackhawk mechanic)...why he signed up for that with a wife and 2 kids is beyond me, let the single soldiers do that crap lol


Move to B'ham AL after your wife gets her Masters. The VA here is amazing. We have all University of Alabama @ B'ham Doctors which are young and amazing. They still have drive and it is growing every day. Im serious.. You might want to think about it. The housing the schools and the Jobs aren't that bad in our area.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
im looking for ideas on how to mount 2 120mm radiators inside this case. im thinking 1 at the rear exhaust fan and 1 at the top 140mm fan. i haven't bought the radiators yet. has anyone done this yet? im also considering mounting an external 240mm radiator. has anyone done that? any suggestions or pics would be appreciated. im not a big fan of the h50 or any sealed systems.

i have everything for the liquid cooling system except the rads.

i am thinking of mounting a 240 on the window ,a 120 on the back or frount
it could be zip tied to the hdd rack


----------



## Enigma8750

That sounds quite interesting Bradey but ... How would you mount the 240 on the window. Would you do an external, Internal, or a half and half at a horizontal level.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Fermi Sighted in UTAH*

*







*

*oops. sorry I got confused with yeti!!!*




























Hey, I resemble that crack! You wait, I'll have my precious, you'll see................


----------



## BriSleep

Can't read, can't write, got a wife shouting in my ear to come watch a movie.................. Just wanted to say....

Happy St. Patricks Day everybody!


----------



## Bradey

it will fit all inside
i hope the holes will line up


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
it will fit all inside
i hope the holes will line up

That's what she said


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
That's what she said

lol nice.









FYI, hope you saw the reply to your question on the previous page.


----------



## devilsx

Happy St. Patrick's day! I have some new developments. Apparently I missed one of the pages in this thread about using the 3.5 drive adapter to mount the 140mm fan, so that's what I did. I also reversed the acrylic panel so that the bulges/grills are inside, and that the outside is flat, I don't know if it makes a difference really but it looks nicer to me. And lastly, I've read through the posts about making a false floor, and at the time I didn't see the appeal in that. I suddenly have this idea now of making a false floor with a fan mount, either 80mm (min), 92mm, or 120mm (max) depending on your case's configuration, and then mount that fan horizontally between the HDD cage and the PSU. This way it can direct the air that's drawn in by the front vertical fan upward, rather than having that air hit a dead spot with no where to go. See pics for details.


----------



## clee413

Just ordered 1, Noctua P14

I've been reading over reviews on case fans, and I think Noctua seems to be the leaders in performance.

The price is high for a case fan, so I'm going to have to purchase 1 by 1, starting with the 140mm. This one will be mounted at the top of the case.

I'll be sure to post an un-boxing if anyone is interested, and of course pictures of the completed installation.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Just ordered 1, Noctua P14

I've been reading over reviews on case fans, and I think Noctua seems to be the leaders in performance.

The price is high for a case fan, so I'm going to have to purchase 1 by 1, starting with the 140mm. This one will be mounted at the top of the case.

I'll be sure to post an un-boxing if anyone is interested, and of course pictures of the completed installation.










Yes please do, I want to know how it looks/fits in the case.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
lol nice.









FYI, hope you saw the reply to your question on the previous page.









Yes I did, and Ty


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
im looking for ideas on how to mount 2 120mm radiators inside this case. im thinking 1 at the rear exhaust fan and 1 at the top 140mm fan. i haven't bought the radiators yet. has anyone done this yet? im also considering mounting an external 240mm radiator. has anyone done that? any suggestions or pics would be appreciated. im not a big fan of the h50 or any sealed systems.

i have everything for the liquid cooling system except the rads.

I am not sure if you will be able to get 2 120's in the rear & top fan mounts. IF you have the rear config fan->rad->fan then in my case it would butt up against the 140mm fan, thats why people put the H50 pipes at the bottom. ok granted its a 140mm fan in the top slot, but a 120mm rad is about that in size is it not ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
I've read through the posts about making a false floor, and at the time I didn't see the appeal in that. I suddenly have this idea now of making a false floor with a fan mount, either 80mm (min), 92mm, or 120mm (max) depending on your case's configuration, and then mount that fan horizontally between the HDD cage and the PSU. This way it can direct the air that's drawn in by the front vertical fan upward, rather than having that air hit a dead spot with no where to go. See pics for details.

I had that idea a couple of posts back, but whats the point in any of it if you have good cable managment donw there ? Its just another fan to make noise and draw power and another part to have to take out when you need to get in there.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Sorry for double post, I was wondering if anyone has ever seen a really red(like fire engine red) ccfl. Mine are more ***** pink and the cherry red 1's I speced out upon closer inspection turned out to be a very similar ***** pink


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Sorry for double post, I was wondering if anyone has ever seen a really red(like fire engine red) ccfl. Mine are more ***** pink and the cherry red 1's I speced out upon closer inspection turned out to be a very similar ***** pink









have a look at these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812551002 One of our members, I think RFJunkie, uses these and they are bright red and beautiful


----------



## the.ronin

Can someone confirm whether a *Tuniq Tower 120* will fit in the Scout?

As much as I appreciate my H50, I think I'll get more out of a high end air cooling solution both in terms of temps and peace of mind.


----------



## Danny Boy

from what i understand about the H50, there are no air coolers that beat it on temps. For peace of mind, understand that i think only 1 person(out of thousands) that has a h50 on this site has had a leak, and it is non-conductive.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


from what i understand about the H50, there are no air coolers that beat it on temps. For peace of mind, understand that i think only 1 person(out of thousands) that has a h50 on this site has had a leak, and it is non-conductive.


I dunno about beating air, but its up there with the best air coolers.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Yes please do, I want to know how it looks/fits in the case.









Will do. I'll post pictures of an un-boxing, and completed installation. I'm eager to see how the round fan will look and install.

**Edit**
A quick update regarding the HDD cover and false floor... I have taken measurements last night & I will make a few templates with pieces of foam-core and other various things.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Can someone confirm whether a *Tuniq Tower 120* will fit in the Scout?

As much as I appreciate my H50, I think I'll get more out of a high end air cooling solution both in terms of temps and peace of mind.

Dimensions L x W x H (mm) 131x112x151
Weight 775g (without fan)
Heatpipes Ã˜ 8mm x 3 + Ã˜ 6mm x 2
TX3 Appearance Grey
TX3 Viscosity 83500 cP
TX3 Thermal Conductivity 6.2 W/mK
TX3 Operating Temperature -45Â°C ~ 200Â°C
TX3 Specific Gravity 3.011 @ 25Â°C
TX3 Volume Included 0.33mL
Fan Bearing Type Magnetic Fluid Dynamic Bearing

Fan Rated Voltage 12V DC
Fan Rated Current 0.16A (max)
Fan Air Flow 90.65cfm (max)
Fan Noise 16~20 +/- 10%dBA
Fan Speed 1000~2000 RPM
Fan Life 50,000 hours
Fan Thermal Resistance 0.092 (Â°C/W)




























The CM STORM SCOUT HAS:

CPU Cooler Specifications

With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed.
(146 mm.) TALL... From CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed
171 mm. Tall from CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel

Heatsink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side dimensions 140 mm.

Okay so if the L = 131mm. Max 140mm. _Thats okay._ H = 150.7 Max is 158 to 169 without fan installed in window. _That's okay_.. And Wdth = 112.3 MAX is 120 mm there... so _Thats okay.._

*Yes.. it will be a Tight fit. But it will fit with No Fan on the Top Window but you can still have one on the bottom..*









Now it fits the Case.. What about the board.?










I Found like one picture of this board air cooled with a V8/ Everybody else is water cooling it.

I think the Tuniq will fit in both senarios but I would go with the H-50. I haven't heard one bad thing about the cooler and its the lowest cost solution for water cooling.


----------



## Danny Boy

newegg has on openbox i7 920 for only $250 after shipping if anyone here is interested..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16819115202R


----------



## DefecTalisman

Won't fit my mother board







Though I would like a unlocked i5/i7 lga1156


----------



## clee413

For those of you interested, I just finished a test run:


> 1 test piece of Acrylite Acrylic Sheet (Plexiglass)
> 
> Satin, white spray paint











_**Note:* Image is off the web - Don't have my camera with me_

*Result:*


> Seems like it will work fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be going to the hardware store during lunch to get black satin spray paint
> 
> Noted problems were dust and dirt particles from outdoors - I will attempt to paint the final piece in doors in a controlled area
> 
> Still un-sure if primer is required - members, please reply if you have spray painted plexi-glass before


----------



## Danny Boy

have to reorder my h50 and 2 r4's, newegg prossessed my ordered but never went through...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


For those of you interested, I just finished a test run:


> 1 test piece of Acrylite Acrylic Sheet (Plexiglass)
> 
> Satin, white spray paint











_**Note:* Image is off the web - Don't have my camera with me_

*Result:*


> Seems like it will work fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be going to the hardware store during lunch to get black satin spray paint
> 
> Noted problems were dust and dirt particles from outdoors - I will attempt to paint the final piece in doors in a controlled area
> 
> Still un-sure if primer is required - members, please reply if you have spray painted plexi-glass before



Just by mistake.. it stuck fast and hard with an acrylic paint.. duuu.. of coarse right... But you need to clean that plex really good then wipe with a lint free rag after that. I don't think that you will need primer.. that stuff sticks good. Just do really quick strokes with your paint on your first coat to give what I call a stick coat then let it dry and that will be your primer.. Very thin.. Your build up will kill you. As least amount of coats as you can.
I use the Dupla color brand and the Krylon brand with the fusion plastic mix.
About the dust problem.. Most of that is from static Electricity pulling the particles towards it.
I have found that a solution of Dawn Dishwashing liquid.. One teaspoon. and the rest water in a spray bottle will degauss the plexi and will not leave a residue.. if You wipe it till its dry. Works wonders. I was in the cleaning business for 18 years and I know it works.

Can you test and see if there is something that will etch it just in a confined area.


----------



## Danny Boy

well, wife just called me. She applied for a new job at a local college(would be a 13K+ a year pay raise) and apparently they tried to call her on her cell phone and could not get through so called and left her a message on her work office phone....seems they already talked to her references and want her to come in for a interview(3 hours) with 4 colleges she would be working with, the head of her department(if she gets the job) and the dean of the school.....they called her last night at 8:30 at her work and left a message and called again at 9:01AM while she was checking the messages..Hopefully this works out for her. She deserves it, with all the hard work she does for the crap pay she gets at the red cross, i hope someone besides me sees the potential in her. I mean jeezus she has interviewed 6 times in the last year and has a CEO of a major PR firm in California and a major PR leader in the biggest firm in seattle as references.....yet no one will give her a shot. Maybe this college will. First time in a long time i have actually prayed lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Praise God.. that is great News.. You're gonna get a stout Rig dude.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


well, wife just called me. She applied for a new job at a local college(would be a 13K+ a year pay raise) and apparently they tried to call her on her cell phone and could not get through so called and left her a message on her work office phone....seems they already talked to her references and want her to come in for a interview(3 hours) with 4 colleges she would be working with, the head of her department(if she gets the job) and the dean of the school.....they called her last night at 8:30 at her work and left a message and called again at 9:01AM while she was checking the messages..Hopefully this works out for her. She deserves it, with all the hard work she does for the crap pay she gets at the red cross, i hope someone besides me sees the potential in her. I mean jeezus she has interviewed 6 times in the last year and has a CEO of a major PR firm in California and a major PR leader in the biggest firm in seattle as references.....yet no one will give her a shot. Maybe this college will. First time in a long time i have actually prayed lol


Nice!







Which college?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Just by mistake.. it stuck fast and hard with an acrylic paint.. duuu.. of coarse right... But you need to clean that plex really good then wipe with a lint free rag after that. I don't think that you will need primer.. that stuff sticks good. Just do really quick strokes with your paint on your first coat to give what I call a stick coat then let it dry and that will be your primer.. Very thin.. Your build up will kill you. As least amount of coats as you can.
I use the Dupla color brand and the Krylon brand with the fusion plastic mix.
About the dust problem.. Most of that is from static Electricity pulling the particles towards it.
I have found that a solution of Dawn Dishwashing liquid.. One teaspoon. and the rest water in a spray bottle will degauss the plexi and will not leave a residue.. if You wipe it till its dry. Works wonders. I was in the cleaning business for 18 years and I know it works.

Can you test and see if there is something that will etch it just in a confined area.


Thanks, E.

I can see what you mean about the build up. As I touch the test piece, I notice that its still real sticky to the touch. I must of been too hasty, but thats what tests are for.

I've made a note of the brands you use & I will use the same ones if it is available at my local hardware shop. I've also noted to use dish washing liquid with water to get rid of the ESD. I thought just water would be enough, but I guess it isn't.

What type of product do you want me to use to test if it will etch?


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Nice!







Which college?

Thanks, E.

I can see what you mean about the build up. As I touch the test piece, I notice that its still real sticky to the touch. I must of been too hasty, but thats what tests are for.

I've made a note of the brands you use & I will use the same ones if it is available at my local hardware shop. I've also noted to use dish washing liquid with water to get rid of the ESD. I thought just water would be enough, but I guess it isn't.

What type of product do you want me to use to test if it will etch?


its Lewis & Clark state college in lewiston idaho, about 30 mins south of us.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


its Lewis & Clark state college in lewiston idaho, about 30 mins south of us.


Oh, you must be much deeper in Henderson then I thought. I figured you were in "Henderson" that is about a 15 min drive from Las Vegas Blvd. (The Strip)


----------



## Danny Boy

****ing coolermaster canceled my order yesterday at 2pm, told me it was canceled...shipped the dam thing out last night and now is telling me once i get it send it back and then they will refund me?? *** coolermaster??? stupid people make me mad lol


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Oh, you must be much deeper in Henderson then I thought. I figured you were in "Henderson" that is about a 15 min drive from Las Vegas Blvd. (The Strip)


no no, my dad lives in henderson, i visit him a couple times a year, i live in pullman washington, right on the idaho/wash border.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


****ing coolermaster canceled my order yesterday at 2pm, told me it was canceled...shipped the dam thing out last night and now is telling me once i get it send it back and then they will refund me?? *** coolermaster??? stupid people make me mad lol


Ugh, I hate mishaps with customer service. Always seems like I'm talking to a room full of monkeys.

As for the CM item being shipped, I wonder if it would save you money and hassle if you simply refused the delivery & had it sent back. Maybe that way you won't need to worry about a shipping label. The only concern would be if it is necessary to have an RMA & be sent to a "returns" dept. Then again, if the item is simply returned with a fail to deliver, wouldn't they have to refund you without a re-stocking fee? (BTW I hope there is no re-stock fee either way, since you did cancel the order)


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


no no, my dad lives in henderson, i visit him a couple times a year, i live in pullman washington, right on the idaho/wash border.


Ohh, okay that clears things up for me. I thought my geography was worse then I thought. lol


----------



## Danny Boy

they told me not to do that, as i would have to wait the extra 2 days time in return shipping if it gets refused before they will start the return process. Now once it gets here and i print the shipping label, as soon as i can give them the return shipping tracking number they will start the credit card refund. This is at no cost to me, besides driving to the ups store in idaho(8 miles away)


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Ohh, okay that clears things up for me. I thought my geography was worse then I thought. lol


LOL, i even went back to the post to make sure i didnt say i lived there or something like that.

WOOT getting close to page 700!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

my second poster and Storm Sniper man is in the house.. Welcome Airplaneman.


----------



## the.ronin

Thank you for the great info everyone!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Dimensions L x W x H (mm) 131x112x151 
Weight 775g (without fan) 
Heatpipes Ã˜ 8mm x 3 + Ã˜ 6mm x 2 
TX3 Appearance Grey 
TX3 Viscosity 83500 cP 
TX3 Thermal Conductivity 6.2 W/mK 
TX3 Operating Temperature -45Â°C ~ 200Â°C 
TX3 Specific Gravity 3.011 @ 25Â°C 
TX3 Volume Included 0.33mL 
Fan Bearing Type Magnetic Fluid Dynamic Bearing

Fan Rated Voltage 12V DC 
Fan Rated Current 0.16A (max) 
Fan Air Flow 90.65cfm (max) 
Fan Noise 16~20 +/- 10%dBA 
Fan Speed 1000~2000 RPM 
Fan Life 50,000 hours 
Fan Thermal Resistance 0.092 (Â°C/W)




























The CM STORM SCOUT HAS:

CPU Cooler Specifications

With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed. 
(146 mm.) TALL... From CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed
171 mm. Tall from CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel

Heatsink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side dimensions 140 mm.

Okay so if the L = 131mm. Max 140mm. _Thats okay._ H = 150.7 Max is 158 to 169 without fan installed in window. _That's okay_.. And Wdth = 112.3 MAX is 120 mm there... so _Thats okay.._

*Yes.. it will be a Tight fit. But it will fit with No Fan on the Top Window but you can still have one on the bottom..*









Now it fits the Case.. What about the board.?










I Found like one picture of this board air cooled with a V8/ Everybody else is water cooling it.

I think the Tuniq will fit in both senarios but I would go with the H-50. I haven't heard one bad thing about the cooler and its the lowest cost solution for water cooling.


----------



## rockchalk22

Hey clee413,
I have been waiting for someone to answer your question about the hdd cover measurements, but since no one did I was glad to hear that you went ahead and found out yourself. What were the final measurements you came up with for the acrylic hdd cover?


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 







Will do. I'll post pictures of an un-boxing, and completed installation. I'm eager to see how the round fan will look and install.

**Edit**
A quick update regarding the HDD cover and false floor... I have taken measurements last night & I will make a few templates with pieces of foam-core and other various things.

Looking forward to it. Also, you mentioned we can pay you shipping prices for those acrylic pieces? Once you figure out the measurements for the false floor and HDD cover, I would like some pieces of acrylic to use for that purpose







Thank you very much.


----------



## Rockr69

Dear CMSS Club,
Sometimes even a great company like Newegg can drop the ball. Those of you that know my posts over the past few months may recall that I bricked a Sapphire HD 3850 AGP card and Newegg replaced it. Great Job! Newegg. The replacement card worked great until I built my new rig and when I tried to use it for my buddies rig that I'm giving him it had died. I dunno how, but it had white bars across the screen and the puter couldn't even get past post. So Newegg issued another RMA to replace the second card. SWEET! However, the item is currently out of stock, actually deactivated and the RMA wil be changed from replacement to refund. Now that would be Ok if I could get another card with same performance for the same money. The only thing they (Newegg) have that's close in performance is a Powercolor HD 4670 AGP for $20 more. Sounds alright, right? Wrong. Even though it's a 1gig card it runs the memory on a 128-bit bus GDDR3. The Sapphire was only 512mb but ran on a 256-bit GDDR3 bus and with my buddies monitor size ,17", I'd rather him have the 256-bit bus and 512mb of memory vs the other way around on the 4670. Could I be wrong though? Is the 4670 a vast enough improvement over the 3850 as to not worry about the half-sized memory bus? I need some help sorting this out.

Signed: No Video in Idaho


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockchalk22* 
Hey clee413,
I have been waiting for someone to answer your question about the hdd cover measurements, but since no one did I was glad to hear that you went ahead and found out yourself. What were the final measurements you came up with for the acrylic hdd cover?

I measured, but I haven't yet tested the measurements yet.

*Here are the measurements I will be testing tonight:* (all sizes are in inches)


> Width of opening of HDD bay to cover: 4 3/8"
> 
> Width of opening of HDD bay, in between HDD latches: 4 3/8" (minus 1/16")
> 
> Height of opening of HDD bay to cover: 7 5/8" (minus 1/32")


What I have done today was cut 2 pieces of foam board.

(1) 4 3/8" x 7 5/8
(1) 4 3/8" (minus 1/16") x 7 5/8" (minus 1/32")

I also cut (1) piece of plexi glass and spray painted it Satin Black. I'll call this piece of plexi my "Rough Draft".

In about 2 hours from now, I'll be testing it & I will be glad to share the results with pictures if it helps you.


----------



## Danny Boy

hey Rockr69, try rma through sapphire, i have heard they are pretty good about RMA's. Even if they are out of them, they will upgrade you to what is better.

woot just noticed im over 400 posts and 28 rep, although most of my posts wer not helpfull....to anyone else by me, only 7 more rep till i can start selling some of my old stuff. GO OC.net


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Dear CMSS Club,
Sometimes even a great company like Newegg can drop the ball. Those of you that know my posts over the past few months may recall that I bricked a Sapphire HD 3850 AGP card and Newegg replaced it. Great Job! Newegg. The replacement card worked great until I built my new rig and when I tried to use it for my buddies rig that I'm giving him it had died. I dunno how, but it had white bars across the screen and the puter couldn't even get past post. So Newegg issued another RMA to replace the second card. SWEET! However, the item is currently out of stock, actually deactivated and the RMA wil be changed from replacement to refund. Now that would be Ok if I could get another card with same performance for the same money. The only thing they (Newegg) have that's close in performance is a Powercolor HD 4670 AGP for $20 more. Sounds alright, right? Wrong. Even though it's a 1gig card it runs the memory on a 128-bit bus GDDR3. The Sapphire was only 512mb but ran on a 256-bit GDDR3 bus and with my buddies monitor size ,17", I'd rather him have the 256-bit bus and 512mb of memory vs the other way around on the 4670. Could I be wrong though? Is the 4670 a vast enough improvement over the 3850 as to not worry about the half-sized memory bus? I need some help sorting this out.

Signed: No Video in Idaho


*To summarize:*


> >>Refunded full amount
> >>Originally ordered 3850 AGP
> >>Available new order (+$20.00) 4670 AGP
> >>3850: 512MB / 256-bit BUS
> >>4670: 1GB / 128-bit BUS


I'm not much help since my knowledge of Video Cards are low, especially AGP cards.

From an experienced online consumer stand point, I would be glad the money was fully returned to me, and restart the search completely.

From a technical point, memory size & bus speed seem to be just as important as the other. Are there no cards in the price range with both 1GB and 256 bit bus?


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Looking forward to it. Also, you mentioned we can pay you shipping prices for those acrylic pieces? Once you figure out the measurements for the false floor and HDD cover, I would like some pieces of acrylic to use for that purpose







Thank you very much.


Yes. If you provide the shipping fee's to me via PayPal, I will gladly provide a cut to size piece of clear acrylic. The acrylic will work for the HDD bay cover, but I don't see it working for the false floor since acrylic cannot be bent.

I will be sure to post a reply when the project is done, with images, so you can see if you would like me to mail you a piece. Stay tuned...


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Yes. If you provide the shipping fee's to me via PayPal, I will gladly provide a cut to size piece of clear acrylic. The acrylic will work for the HDD bay cover, but I don't see it working for the false floor since acrylic cannot be bent.

I will be sure to post a reply when the project is done, with images, so you can see if you would like me to mail you a piece. Stay tuned...


Sweet, looking forward to it!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Just ordered 1, Noctua P14

I've been reading over reviews on case fans, and I think Noctua seems to be the leaders in performance.

The price is high for a case fan, so I'm going to have to purchase 1 by 1, starting with the 140mm. This one will be mounted at the top of the case.

I'll be sure to post an un-boxing if anyone is interested, and of course pictures of the completed installation.











What, did no one see my pics where I updated all of Mindy's fans?

Attachment 146611
This is how it looks with the Noctua on top. It drastically increased airflow through the case and out the top. I can now feel a breeze a full 2ft over the top of the blowhole. With the stock fan I felt nada, zip, nix, nine, der bahnhof baby!
Of course increasing the flow with the Enermax fan in the 5.25 drive bays and the new 140mm in the bottom front of the case may help that flow.
About the CH-50 cooler. I don't know who Ping is or where he got his info but the H-50 cooler *does not contain water*, it is Glycol based. Doubt me, cut yours open and taste it, better yet have Ping taste it. It is not water!! I knew it was made by Asetek, I think Kev_b was one of the first, if not *the* first to install one in a Scout on this thread. However, to say which way it should be mounted is a load of garbage. I've run it both ways and it's only 2c different for me. However, I have seen numerous posts to improve it's cooling including a stronger fan, a push/pull system, a fan shroud system and even taking the thing apart, using a rubbermaid bowl for a reservoir and mounting the radiator outside the case.
I don't know what the big deal is, Corsair doesn't make a lot of the things they put thier name to. They don't make some of thier PSU's, they don't make some of thier RAM chips, they don't make many of the parts on thier flagship case, the 800D. So what Ping!! It doesn't mean they aren't going to enforce thier own warranty if you don't do something thier way.

Oh, BTW, I mounted the Noctua with no limiting resistors (they provide 2) and it's still one of the quietest fans I've ever used, for that price it either performs or I return it.

Jumping off my soapbox now.









Oh, I guess what really set me off is the remark he made about heat coming off the "gfx card", the heat hitting the rad and causing condensation, then condensation getting into the system and blowing something. I don't know about Y'all but my "graphics card" blows heat out the back of the case, that's one of the reasons I like the reference cooling design. Second if you have a radiator in your system and the fluid (no matter what it be unless it's refridgerant), is so cold that heat hitting it causes condensation then you're in for more trouble than your computer getting toasted. You're probably in a place where the humidity inside is more than 49% and if that's so you better get a de-humidifier because your place is going to mold and mildew up and anything electrical in your house, apartment, whatever will soon fry!!

And for whatever idot took that new Evga board and super cooled it with liquid nitrogen so much that when they were done it had *cakes of ice* around the processor mounts then you can't rely on a single benchmark or review they do on it because most of us can't cool our systems like that!

Jumping off my soapbox again, now.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Are there no cards in the price range with both 1GB and 256 bit bus?

No. The 1 gig is not the issue as my friend who this card was going to only has a 17" monitor and anything over 512 would not make a difference anyway. That's why I wanted the 256-bit interface for the faster memory speed. Sure I can still get the Sapphire 3850 agp online, but for like $120. I guess I wasn't clear enough in my first post, Newegg won't give me the subsitution. They are insisting on the refund. That's good and all but it leaves screwed with no card for this system.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Rocker.. Im voting for you for the Next President of the USA....

WAYYYYY








Me too!!
They opened up my foot becuase it had a painful bump on it that wouldn't heal. I heard what they were saying because I had a spinal block, my blood pressure shot through the roof when I heard them, so they gave me a general that kept me out 12 hours past the surgery. They didn't biopsy the bits they took out of my foot. They told me that I should ETS out of the army so I could see a good civilian doctor. So I ETS'ed. It then took 2 years of seeing doctors to find one that would open it up and take a sample. Within 3 days of that, they came back with the finding that I had one of the rarest forms of cancer in the world. My doctor didn't trust the pathologists here in Reno, so she sent it to a friend in Presidio San Fransisco, he confirmed I had one of the rarest forms of cancer in the world.
That was the day before Thanksgiving, 2 days after Christmas they amputated my foot which triggered a case of another rare disorder called Reflex Sympathetic Dystrophy and one of the top 10 worst cases of yet another rare disorder known as Narcolepy. Merry Christmas Brian!!
Then we started on a looooooonnnnnnnnnggggg journey known as lets get the military to accept thier responsibility. Oh, we can't find your records. Oh, you never were in the hospital in Germany. Oh, here's your records but you were never seen for anything involving your foot. That one blew me away, 6 1/2 years on active duty as a Combat Engineer and there was *never* anything wrong with my feet, not even a blister!! Next was oh, you *were* in the hospital but it was for a "personality disorder". Come on, me a personality disorder?? Then it was, oh we're sorry, somehow a guy not of your race, religion, place of birth, name, social security number or rank got mixed in with your medical records.
Then I mentally and physically collapsed and couldn't do anything but sleep for 16-20 hours a day.
Then many many years later I went back to work, got fired for not being able to maintain a regular schedule, then got hired by the Nevada Unemployment Office as a Job Services counsellor the same day. Where I met Mindy, who gave me the will to live again. Who got me that diagnosis as one of the top 10 worst Narcoleptics in the U.S. *ever*. Then the State asked me to resign because I couldn't keep a regular schedule.. Wait, back up here, wasn't that why they hired me?? Mindy prodded pleaded and begged for me to get on SSDI and SSI (guys I'm 5ft 9" and at this point I weighed 135lbs). Then Mindy got sick and couldn't go back to work.
Somewhere along the line Mindy found a lawer who used to be a Lt. Colenel in the Army and was also highly professed in disability law and he agreed to take my case Pro Bono. Two years ago they finally admitted that I was 40% service connected disabled due to an amputated foot. Gee, they found all that paperwork that was _*"missing"*_ that said I was in the hospital. It gets good here though, they were only responsible from the time I filed the second claim, they weren't responsible for all the rest of the time I was missing a foot due to the neglegnce of an army doctor!! AGGGGGHHHH!
Finally, last fall a judge from a veterans review board finally said, yes, he was disabled from the time the doctor opened him up *in the army* and *failed* to do a biopsy and it was that doctors fault that I lost my foot! The rest of it's my problem though so I can get treatment at the V.A. here in Reno but I also have to have regular supplemental health insurance. Just like Danny I'm paying $230- or (no, definitly more) more a month to get what the army doctors caused.
I REALLY WISH Rockr was Pres and I got $50,000 a year for what they did to me, starting with knocking me out of a perfectly good military career.

Sorry for the book guys but I haven't been able to tell anybody outside my family that story.
So Danny, we too have a Regional V.A. medical center here in Reno. It's one of the best in the country, people come from the middle of California to be seen here. The jobs aren't so hot unless you're in the medical field and then you're in very high demand. There is also colleges and UNR and lots of educational opportunities, if you get the itch to live in the wild west!
Right Clee!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Rocker.. Im voting for you for the Next President of the USA....

Thanks E and Bri, but if you really want to vote for someone, vote for the gentleman Dr. from Texas. You know who I'm referring to, the guy the media villified and ignored in the last race who in my opinion was the only guy to make sense. I don't want to spark a political debate that's why I'm not naming names.

I just figure if you're going to be put in harms way just because you were told to whatever you believe in, you oughta have a free ride when your done.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 










I Found like one picture of this board air cooled with a V8/ Everybody else is water cooling it.

I think the Tuniq will fit in both senarios but I would go with the H-50. I haven't heard one bad thing about the cooler and its the lowest cost solution for water cooling.

Isn't the Tuniq the round squirell cage thingy Therapy? has?
*Oh, sorry for the edit Boss!*
Guys, if you want to know Evga, I kinda have a connection over there. Yes, the Tuniq will fit on this board. Know this though, these mounts are higher than other boards so it might not allow you to put fans in the window. It will not short this board out though like the Hyper 212+ does on the Evga X58 boards.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Won't fit my mother board







Though I would like a unlocked i5/i7 lga1156










 HA HA HA HA!!! You don't want much do you DefecT? You know how much an unlocked Proc like that costs in the U.S.? Probably the price orf 3 or 4 of your cars.


----------



## Enigma8750

Are we talking about a dean of some college that was a doctor at one time.???

Rocker69 For President.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Are we talking about a dean of some college that was a doctor at one time.???

Rocker69 For President.


I'm not sure but his name rhymes with Saul.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohhh hey all you guys that want to etch Plexiglass or Perspex. Here is the stuff. I asked one of our Guru's from the OCN. A sinsay _*Syrillian*_. And he gave me a great site that had an awesome how to on the subject soo.. Here it is boys... The Holy Grail of Etching..

http://www.xoxideforums.com/guides-t...c-etching.html




























  
 YouTube- New Stencils, New Plexiart, Questions answered! 2008  



 
http://spraypaintstencils.com/

BENDING PLEXI... 
All pictures Techinqes By our One and Only Jolly-Swagman.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Yes. If you provide the shipping fee's to me via PayPal, I will gladly provide a cut to size piece of clear acrylic. The acrylic will work for the HDD bay cover, but I don't see it working for the false floor since acrylic cannot be bent.

I will be sure to post a reply when the project is done, with images, so you can see if you would like me to mail you a piece. Stay tuned...


 My Nevada Brother!! Tsk tsk tsk. What is the state motto? Battle Born, that's right. 
Who ever told you that acrylic can't be bent? You my man need to send a PM to Kev_b he's the master of acrylic, he's cut it, sanded it, bent it, drilled it, painted it. He works at an auto dealership, if he can't tell you how, he can find someone who can. I know it has something to do with hot surfaces and time and pressure but I can't tell you how much or when of what. Kev can though.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey, I know that Syrillian guy, he has a water cooled Haf 932 that is just wild with color!
Once again I will post my request. Does anybody have the skill to take this drawing and turn the Dragon part of it into a line drawing??

Attachment 146625

Oh, and if you can make it about the size of the Scout side window, just the part that is smooth, not the part where the fans are. If you could do me a solid, I would do you a solid.
Yes, I also don't want the zodiac letters or the symbol, just a line drawing of the two headed dragon. Anybody. Anybody?

@ Rockr, I have an AGP card, I can't tell how it is compared to that ATI card because it's an Nvidia but I have an AGP card. BFG 7800GTS, overclocked by BFG.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


No. The 1 gig is not the issue as my friend who this card was going to only has a 17" monitor and anything over 512 would not make a difference anyway. That's why I wanted the 256-bit interface for the faster memory speed. Sure I can still get the Sapphire 3850 agp online, but for like $120. I guess I wasn't clear enough in my first post, Newegg won't give me the subsitution. They are insisting on the refund. That's good and all but it leaves screwed with no card for this system.


I did overlook the part of anything over 512MB wouldn't be making a difference. So, obviously, your friend had might as well get the higher BUS. Hmm.. tough break then, although you got the money back (like you said), you're left without a card.







How much was the listed price by Newegg for the Sapphire 3850?


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. I got a new PSU since my old one was making a weird noise. I decided to upgrade to a Corsair HX650W and will be selling the RMA'd OCZ. I also cut out the honey comb grill for the top 140 mm exhaust. I'm having a much harder time hiding the cables with this PSU because they're longer than the OCZ's. If you guys notice anything I should do differently please let me know. Lastly, I raised the case a little with some rubber pads I had.

PSU:










Raised case:










Side panel with lights:


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey everyone. I got a new PSU since my old one was making a weird noise. I decided to upgrade to a Corsair HX650W and will be selling the RMA'd OCZ. I also cut out the honey comb grill for the top 140 mm exhaust. I'm having a much harder time hiding the cables with this PSU because they're longer than the OCZ's. If you guys notice anything I should do differently please let me know. Lastly, I raised the case a little with some rubber pads I had.

PSU:










Raised case:










Side panel with lights:











I like it Rom3000. But then again.. you are the neatest Troop we have.. I bet your bed is made right now.. Isn't it???


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey everyone. I got a new PSU since my old one was making a weird noise. I decided to upgrade to a Corsair HX650W and will be selling the RMA'd OCZ. I also cut out the honey comb grill for the top 140 mm exhaust. I'm having a much harder time hiding the cables with this PSU because they're longer than the OCZ's. If you guys notice anything I should do differently please let me know. Lastly, I raised the case a little with some rubber pads I had.

PSU:










Raised case:










Side panel with lights:











 Very Sweet man!! Glad you got the 80+ Silver PSU, I'll be putting mine in my Haf 932 this weekend, will post here and on the 932 thread.
Did I mention before how I really like the combo of green and red in the fans, well it can't be said enough. People don't use the green enough, too much focus on Red and Black or Black and Blue and way too much on things UV. 
Oh, there is one more thing you should do. Put it all in a box and ship it to me, I'll pay the shipping, of course. PM me and I'll give you the address, don't worry it's for a good cause, it will become a dedicated folding machine. Ok? I thought so.


----------



## Danny Boy

Wow, I leave for an hour to let someone test drive my car and everyone is screaming for Rockr69 for pres... I would like to throw my name in the hat for V.P.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


My Nevada Brother!! Tsk tsk tsk. What is the state motto? Battle Born, that's right. 
Who ever told you that acrylic can't be bent? You my man need to send a PM to Kev_b he's the master of acrylic, he's cut it, sanded it, bent it, drilled it, painted it. He works at an auto dealership, if he can't tell you how, he can find someone who can. I know it has something to do with hot surfaces and time and pressure but I can't tell you how much or when of what. Kev can though.


I beg to differ with you but the real Magic man of the Acrylic is our very own Jolly-Swagman..


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey everyone. I got a new PSU since my old one was making a weird noise. I decided to upgrade to a Corsair HX650W and will be selling the RMA'd OCZ. I also cut out the honey comb grill for the top 140 mm exhaust. I'm having a much harder time hiding the cables with this PSU because they're longer than the OCZ's. If you guys notice anything I should do differently please let me know. Lastly, I raised the case a little with some rubber pads I had.

PSU:










Raised case:










Side panel with lights:











That green is so sweet looking...dam that's nice


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I like it Rom3000. But then again.. you are the neatest Troop we have.. I bet your bed is made right now.. Isn't it???























HAHA, I can't lie...it is made









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Very Sweet man!! Glad you got the 80+ Silver PSU, I'll be putting mine in my Haf 932 this weekend, will post here and on the 932 thread.
Did I mention before how I really like the combo of green and red in the fans, well it can't be said enough. People don't use the green enough, too much focus on Red and Black or Black and Blue and way too much on things UV.
Oh, there is one more thing you should do. Put it all in a box and ship it to me, I'll pay the shipping, of course. PM me and I'll give you the address, don't worry it's for a good cause, it will become a dedicated folding machine. Ok? I thought so.

Thanks Bri. Like you said, you don't see to much green done. I got the idea of doing green from http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/sys...pc7se3-mcp.htm.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
That green is so sweet looking...dam that's nice

Thanks Danny!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
HAHA, I can't lie...it is made









Thanks Bri. Like you said, you don't see to much green done. I got the idea of doing green from http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/sys...pc7se3-mcp.htm.

Thanks Danny!


I know, and love my Troops.. Every one.. Well almost.


----------



## Enigma8750

I can't Lie.. That is a beautiful build..










Got a 0930 heart department Appt. its my yearly check to see how much heart Im using for now. Last year I was at 40%. I'm hoping for the same at least.. No less.

Good Night Gentlemen.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gang!!
I read this a few days ago in my travels and thought you might like to know about it. Most of you will never use this kind of power but in case you do.......

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=235798


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I beg to differ with you but the real Magic man of the Acrylic is our very own Jolly-Swagman..

D'OH!!!








That's why you're the boss of this outfit & I'm just hired muscle!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I can't Lie.. That is a beautiful build..










Got a 0930 heart department Appt. its my yearly check to see how much heart Im using for now. Last year I was at 40%. I'm hoping for the same at least.. No less.

Good Night Gentlemen.

Yep, it's beautiful but Rom's has more green overall I think.

I have an 11:00 Neurology appt at the V.A., we'll see if they think the new meds are good enough or if we have to try something else.
Have you ever heard of CDD, Cognitive Disfunction Disorder? I may be getting my second test tomorrow.

Oh Rom, I just found this that you could do to your rig:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8767475


----------



## devilsx

Good luck to those with the Dr appointments. And ROM, I thought about doing that, making a nVidia green version of the Scout since I used to have an nvidia card and my Zalman CPU cooler has the nVidia edition as well with the green LED fan. That is a sweet system, I love how you made the green work, now I'm tempted. Are there any good green LED fans? And rocker for pres!


----------



## the.ronin

I've been checking out the terminal block mod people like seven9st surfer have been rocking with their Scout. I was hoping to figure out a way to use the terminal block to route LED power through the switch. I noticed that the youtube video has a 12V power going to the terminal block to power the fans. If that works, why couldn't you tap the 12V needed for CCFL right to the terminal block as well as having the LED leads?

Would something like this work?










[edit] To be clear, the leads coming from the fans are just the LED power leads.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey, I know that Syrillian guy, he has a water cooled Haf 932 that is just wild with color!
Once again I will post my request. Does anybody have the skill to take this drawing and turn the Dragon part of it into a line drawing??

Attachment 146625

Oh, and if you can make it about the size of the Scout side window, just the part that is smooth, not the part where the fans are. If you could do me a solid, I would do you a solid.
Yes, I also don't want the zodiac letters or the symbol, just a line drawing of the two headed dragon. Anybody. Anybody?

@ Rockr, I have an AGP card, I can't tell how it is compared to that ATI card because it's an Nvidia but I have an AGP card. BFG 7800GTS, overclocked by BFG.


If you can make it bigger I can have my daughter do it for you and I'll keep the 7800 in mind cuz I still think if I stir the pot a little more Newegg might sweeten the deal.

To clee; $89.99


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


I've been checking out the terminal block mod people like seven9st surfer have been rocking with their Scout. I was hoping to figure out a way to use the terminal block to route LED power through the switch. I noticed that the youtube video has a 12V power going to the terminal block to power the fans. If that works, why couldn't you tap the 12V needed for CCFL right to the terminal block as well as having the LED leads?

Would something like this work?










[edit] To be clear, the leads coming from the fans are just the LED power leads.


so you are giving the fan leds 12V


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


so you are giving the fan leds 12V


Ack, you're right ... that would burn through the LEDs huh. I guess I'd still need to rig the relay to this setup.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
HA HA HA HA!!! You don't want much do you DefecT? You know how much an unlocked Proc like that costs in the U.S.? Probably the price orf 3 or 4 of your cars.
























Well, got 3.7ghz stable on my locked i5







-> Screens in my gallery.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Ack, you're right ... that would burn through the LEDs huh. I guess I'd still need to rig the relay to this setup.

If you are reffering to the scout light switch on the front bezell. You might want to take a look at the molex that supplies it, it uses the 5v line. So anything tapped off this uses 5v. Not a problem though, just wire up sets of 2 x 3v LEDs in series and then no need for a resistor.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
To clee; $89.99

So, I've spent some time hunting for a video card with the following specifications while comparing to the 3850:


> Minimum 512MB
> 
> 256-bit interface
> 
> Around the $90.00 price range


I can empathize with your friend's current situation a little better now.

However, hopefully this list of finds will be of some assistance...

VisionTek 900125
Refurbished

This seems to be the same VisionTek New from BestBuy for a bit more money. This one too but in the $89.99 price.

BFG GeForce 7300 GT
Interface bit not listed in details

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD4650
Again, interface is not listed - Guess you got to call them

It's a tough find. Good luck, bud. If you do go with one of these retailers, be sure to check their rating on ResellerRatings.com

Hope I didn't waste your time on those links


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:

Originally Posted by clee413
Yes. If you provide the shipping fee's to me via PayPal, I will gladly provide a cut to size piece of clear acrylic. The acrylic will work for the HDD bay cover, but I don't see it working for the false floor *since acrylic cannot be bent.*

I will be sure to post a reply when the project is done, with images, so you can see if you would like me to mail you a piece. Stay tuned...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I beg to differ with you but the real Magic man of the Acrylic is our very own Jolly-Swagman..

Thanks, Enigma8750,

for creds, and rep. links to info

Yes you can Bend Acrylic, like showed in some of my work logs you just have to take it easy and be confedent if what you are doing


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
im looking for ideas on how to mount 2 120mm radiators inside this case. im thinking 1 at the rear exhaust fan and 1 at the top 140mm fan. i haven't bought the radiators yet. has anyone done this yet? im also considering mounting an external 240mm radiator. has anyone done that? any suggestions or pics would be appreciated. im not a big fan of the h50 or any sealed systems.

i have everything for the liquid cooling system except the rads.

A rad in the top will NOT fit unless you go fanless, cause it will hit the top screws on the CPU waterblock. I Currently have like 1 cm clearance between the 140mm and my screws.

a Rearmounted whould probably be able too work in 2 ways, either you just get a passthrough plate for the PCI-e cover slots or you can (this require modding) Drill 2 holes in the top just above the rear 120mm fan and use 2 Bulkhead fittings and 2 45 degree fittings on the inside of the case, this whould give a very neat and clean connection between the rad and the case itself (I'm acctually considering this but i don't have the funds or heatload for this)

It is also ofcourse possible too mount a 120mm fan on the inside of the case at the 120mm fan.

Your idea of placing the 240 rad in the side panel might become difficult considering the amount of space inside of the caseand if you do this you will probably need a few 90 degree bends too make it easier too even connect all the tubes.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


If you are reffering to the scout light switch on the front bezell. You might want to take a look at the molex that supplies it, it uses the 5v line. So anything tapped off this uses 5v. Not a problem though, just wire up sets of 2 x 3v LEDs in series and then no need for a resistor.


Ah so something like this then?










How many sets of fan LEDs and/or CCFLs do you think I could daisy chain like this before it's just too much?

Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*











Thanks, Enigma8750,

for creds, and rep. links to info

Yes you can Bend Acrylic, like showed in some of my work logs you just have to take it easy and be confedent if what you are doing


Yes, thanks Enigma.

I wasn't aware acrylic sheets could be bent in such a way.

I looked through the original posting of Jolly-Swagman creating "The Sled"







Insane work! Great stuff!


----------



## Danny Boy

hey everyone and good morning, hope everyone Doc appointments have gone good, are going good, or will go good. I also wanted to thank everyone for there kind words and wisdom. You people are the best!!


----------



## Striker36

well i was hoping my stuff would be in yesterday (b-day woot!) but its not. :-( so i still have to weight a couple days for my stuff. this is getting really frustrating.... :-( when i get it you gents (and ladies?) will be the first to know. but yea. i have more than a few ideas i want to try on my scout when i actually get it.. i already have most of the supply i will need for every thing i have planed (new window and a terminal block and some other small stuff) but yet im STILL waiting on my case... and the rest of my components but im getting some money back for the wait from the supplier i dealt with. (but next time im just gona spend the extra money on using the egg)


----------



## Danny Boy

woot ordered the open box 4850 x2 2 gb verison!!!!! now i have no clue if it will fit in my case LOL(wifes car sold today)


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Ah so something like this then?










How many sets of fan LEDs and/or CCFLs do you think I could daisy chain like this before it's just too much?

Thanks for the feedback!!


So I am still unsure if you want to use the switch thats already on the front usb bezell ?
If so then you would have to say good bye to the standard LED's in the fans. That circuit uses 5v, not sure if the switch could handle 12v.
If you want it to controll a 12v circuit whilst maintaining the standard fan LED's, then use a relay -> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-switch-3.html


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Ah so something like this then?










How many sets of fan LEDs and/or CCFLs do you think I could daisy chain like this before it's just too much?

Thanks for the feedback!!

that setup is much better
each of the fans now has 6 insted of 5
maybe a resistor?
it might work, i have never over volted a led.
could you measure the current the fan led draws and i could tell you the resistor size.
or use 3 diodes this will drop the voltage by 1.8V to there will be about 10.2 for the fans


----------



## Danny Boy

ok, i need some help, my 212+ arrived today and my h50 arrives tuesday. I am planning on using my 212+ on my p4 and getting a new motherboard and OC the hell out of it till it melts, and putting the h50 on my phenom....sound good? other way around??or????


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, Rockr, if you're going with the Nvidia, I can get you the 7800GS, I'm pretty sure it's this:
http://www.bfgtech.com/bfgr78256gsoc.aspx
I can take it out and verify that if you want. I doesn't come with a warranty but it's barely used, it works terrific and it will cost you less. Shipping will be $97.50 though!








Gotta go, the V.A. gave me a strong dose of strong meds and I gotta get out of here for the afternoon. I just wanted to let you know this so you don't just jump into one of the others. I should be back tonight.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, Rockr, if you're going with the Nvidia, I can get you the 7800GS, I'm pretty sure it's this:
http://www.bfgtech.com/bfgr78256gsoc.aspx
I can take it out and verify that if you want. I doesn't come with a warranty but it's barely used, it works terrific and it will cost you less. Shipping will be $97.50 though!








Gotta go, the V.A. gave me a strong dose of strong meds and I gotta get out of here for the afternoon. I just wanted to let you know this so you don't just jump into one of the others. I should be back tonight.

That's cool and all Bri, but I can get a 4600 series card that'll spank the 7800gs or GT for the same money. I am grateful for your thoughts on the matter


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
that setup is much better
each of the fans now has 6 insted of 5
maybe a resistor?
it might work, i have never over volted a led.
could you measure the current the fan led draws and i could tell you the resistor size.
or use 3 diodes this will drop the voltage by 1.8V to there will be about 10.2 for the fans

Thank you, Bradey ... to confirm, yes, this is the LED switch on the front bezel. Also, for now, I would be powering 2 fans each with 4 blue LEDs for a total of 8 blue LEDs (I believe blue requires a tad more voltage than red or green). Soon though I'd like to power 3 fans for a total of 12 blue LEDs.

Given this, do you think I would still need to make use of a resistor, diode, or some other voltage sapping mechanism?

[edit]

I guess one thing I need to clear up is whether the LEDs in the fans are in series or parallel - I'm going to guess I'm out of luck and that they are in parallel in which case the blue LEDs, as I understand, are at 3.4V meaning I'm overvolting by nearly double for each fan assuming I've only got 2 fans hooked up to this thing? ... hmmm ... better get me some more blue LED fans lols!









Seriously though, is this accurate?

The schematic posted earlier for reference ...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
If you want it to controll a 12v circuit whilst maintaining the standard fan LED's, then use a relay -> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-switch-3.html

Uhm ... yeah, that was me in that post with the relay schematic.









I was just thinking I could use a terminal block to kill 2 birds with 1 stone - 1) be able to control ALL lighting in my case and 2) not have to use a relay or transistor to manipulate the switch.


----------



## the.ronin

Ok scratch that, guys ... I think I will try to use a resistor instead. I'd hate to accidentally plug in too few fans and end up burning the LEDs. Here is my revised schematic ...










I've got the LED leads from the fans back in parallel and I've also got the 12V lead from molex through the switch in parallel (I think) - but the 12V to the fan LED terminals will have a *470 ohm 1/2W* resistor. According to this calculator that should bring the voltage down to 5V for the fans. If this is right, I can plug as many or as few fans onto those terminals without worrying obout overvolting.

How does this look?


----------



## Rockr69

Hey troops! For those of you who don't know I've been working on my buddies build and painting his case. He wanted it Seahawks colors and after a huge steep learning curve I have final paint pics. The case Is a Thermaltake Xaser III and I hope you enjoy.
OH the colors are two shades darker than my camera make them out to be.

































Gotta touch up those sanded areas where I chipped it moving it around


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hey troops! For those of you who don't know I've been working on my buddies build and painting his case. He wanted it Seahawks colors and after a huge steep learning curve I have final paint pics. The case Is a Thermaltake Xaser III and I hope you enjoy.
OH the colors are two shades darker than my camera make them out to be.

































Gotta touch up those sanded areas where I chipped it moving it around

















nice job looks good, 12th man forever!!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hey troops! For those of you who don't know I've been working on my buddies build and painting his case. He wanted it Seahawks colors and after a huge steep learning curve I have final paint pics. The case Is a Thermaltake Xaser III and I hope you enjoy.
OH the colors are two shades darker than my camera make them out to be.









Gotta touch up those sanded areas where I chipped it moving it around










 Of course, first my apologies for my edit for content.

Very very very nice Rockr! Did you use that bottle of Meguires on the finish or is that it's natural sheen with the paint you used? Did you already say what that fan controler is? If you did, would you kindly re-post what it is?
Finally you have heat in this garage, right??


----------



## the.ronin

This may have already been posted but I came across this Cooler Master Parts Online Store which I believe is based out in the Netherlands. It's got a whole bunch of parts for the Scout including the blue LED fans with LED on/off leads I had been looking for (although now I'm waiting for Enermax to release a 140mm version of their Cluster fan also with LED on/off leads).

Anyway thought I'd share it in case anyone was curious.

P.S. Page 695 pwnage!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


woot ordered the open box 4850 x2 2 gb verison!!!!! now i have no clue if it will fit in my case LOL(wifes car sold today)


LOL... I can only Imagine.. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hey troops! For those of you who don't know I've been working on my buddies build and painting his case. He wanted it Seahawks colors and after a huge steep learning curve I have final paint pics. The case Is a Thermaltake Xaser III and I hope you enjoy.
OH the colors are two shades darker than my camera make them out to be.

































Gotta touch up those sanded areas where I chipped it moving it around


















That is such a cool Case.. i have one of those in storage waiting to be used for a future build. Those are awesome big heavy cases..


----------



## Enigma8750

Guys.. I had the techs from Medtronic overclock my heart today to 125%.. I almost got a wood.. Anyway that might have been from the hot doctor that was reading the results of my Ipod sized defib/ pacemaker inside my chest. Battery was okay the leads were okay and the unit is working fine. No bad readings for a year.. Thanks for the support guys.. You are all great Troops..

Here is my Permanent Ipod..









mine is the top one.

Quote:



The Implantable defibrillators shown to the left are examples from the three major manufacturers we use. The Medtronic Device has a standard defibrillator lead attached (it has metal coils on the lead through which a shock can be delivered to the heart). The Boston Scientific device is in fact a biventricular defibrillator (hence the larger clear plastic "header" on the device), to which a third lead, positioned on the left side of the heart, can be attached, not only to deal with heart rhythm problems, but also to treat heart failure in some patients. All these devices can now be implanted at this hospital.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Of course, first my apologies for my edit for content.

Very very very nice Rockr! Did you use that bottle of Meguires on the finish or is that it's natural sheen with the paint you used? Did you already say what that fan controler is? If you did, would you kindly re-post what it is?
Finally you have heat in this garage, right??


No need to apologize we all do it at least I do. Yes I finished it with Meguire's Clear plastic polish. The paint does have a good gloss to it but I had to color sand the stripe edges out and then I clear coated and then sanded and finished with the polish. The fan controller is the stock unit from the case. You'll notice the #1 pot is missing. The damn thing shorted out and almost took the computer out. Thank goodness the PSU protection kicked in and shut everything down. Yes I heat my garage with an electric oil filled radiator heater and use a 20" box fan to force the air.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That is such a cool Case.. i have one of those in storage waiting to be used for a future build. Those are awesome big heavy cases..


Heavy would be the key word there, but it is cool. I didn't get real crazy with the mods. I drilled out he holes on the blow hole cover and cut out all the fan grills on the top and front fan modules for better air flow. Well and the paint.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Guys.. I had the techs from Medtronic overclock my heart today to 125%.. I almost got a wood.. Anyway that might have been from the hot doctor that was reading the results of my Ipod sized defib/ pacemaker inside my chest. Battery was okay the leads were okay and the unit is working fine. No bad readings for a year.. Thanks for the support guys.. You are all great Troops..

Here is my Permanent Ipod..









mine is the top one.


WOW! You're a cyborg! Glad to hear your ticker can keep on tickin' Just don't try to give those cute techs a good lickin or I'm guessing Mrs.E will find a place for her foot to be stickin


----------



## Enigma8750

I asked her if it went off during sex would the girl feel it.. She answered a quick no and then sent a male tech to finish with me.. He never stopped laughing..


----------



## Rockr69

That is the one I'm looking forward to in getting older, it's kind of expected to be a perv! You're too much E, too much.


----------



## Enigma8750

Is this more like the color of the Seahawk Build.. An what about painting those corners with a 2 inch strip on the down side and a one inch on the top. Then a clear.










Or maybe a Matte black. Three coat minimum.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That is the one I'm looking forward to in getting older, it's kind of expected to be a perv! You're too much E, too much.


Im really not that old. But after you have gotten close to death so many times you laugh and say things that most people would only think. My wife says that I had an oxygen depravation to my brain and thats the reason that I am like that .. But My Anti depressants would probably be the culprit. Clomasapam is a stout little happy pill. And so is Peroxiteme.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Ok scratch that, guys ... I think I will try to use a resistor instead. I'd hate to accidentally plug in too few fans and end up burning the LEDs. Here is my revised schematic ...










I've got the LED leads from the fans back in parallel and I've also got the 12V lead from molex through the switch in parallel (I think) - but the 12V to the fan LED terminals will have a *470 ohm 1/2W* resistor. According to this calculator that should bring the voltage down to 5V for the fans. If this is right, I can plug as many or as few fans onto those terminals without worrying obout overvolting.

How does this look?

i just measured the voltage that goes into the fan leds
it is at 5v









that would be the safest,
if you were to use 1 = 3 diodes that you give you 11.4 -10.2 volts
to run across (5+5) 10v


----------



## Danny Boy

T

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
LOL... I can only Imagine.. LOL























I got her approval first, she thought it was a good deal.


----------



## Enigma8750

most fans need 7 volts DC to actuate. 5 volts will not be enough to make it spin.

Try 7 vdc. 9 vdc and the 12 volt DC

Here is a cool fan Comparison I found with the R4 in the running. The R4 actually had the most air pressure and CFM.


YouTube- Noctua NF-S12B - Case Fan Review


----------



## Danny Boy

Well I decided to keep the 212+ gonna use it as ny cooler for my old p4 502 and get a new mb and oc the hell out of it....


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Guys.. I had the techs from Medtronic overclock my heart today to 125%.. I almost got a wood.. Anyway that might have been from the hot doctor that was reading the results of my Ipod sized defib/ pacemaker inside my chest. Battery was okay the leads were okay and the unit is working fine. No bad readings for a year.. Thanks for the support guys.. You are all great Troops..

Here is my Permanent Ipod..









mine is the top one.

I used to make parts for those at one of the machine shops I used to work at... The Medtronic one that is....


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow ... thanks for the work.. Its is functioning great!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Guys.. I had the techs from Medtronic overclock my heart today to 125%.. I almost got a wood.. Anyway that might have been from the hot doctor that was reading the results of my Ipod sized defib/ pacemaker inside my chest. Battery was okay the leads were okay and the unit is working fine. No bad readings for a year.. Thanks for the support guys.. You are all great Troops..

Here is my Permanent Ipod..









mine is the top one.

Ok, so this thing is _inside_ your chest? I've always wanted to know how do they change the batteries in the internal ones?

My V.A. went pretty well too. I always get to see the head of the Neurology department and every time I tell someone about him they say he's the best in a 500 mile radius. So, they checked me out, asked questions about how the sample meds worked then they juiced me up. I'm now on 30mg of "amphetamine-salts" twice a day. Don't you love how the V.A. always uses the generic name for the meds, C'mon guys it's "Adderall", my anti-depressant is "mirtazapine", I like the brand name of "Remeron" better, makes you think it'll improve your memory or something. I thought they were going to give me time release but he said he doesn't think it works as well.

Speaking of iPods, I thought mine was cheating at Solitare because I used to win about 1 in 4 games, then they "updated" the software and I won 35 out of 158 games. Hmmph, guess what, it wasn't the software, it was my wetware, with the new meds I'm back to winning 1 in oh, about 6. I have Tetris but it sucks the battery like a hungry Vampire.
Gotta go, gotta play FEAR 2 sometime this weekend.
I'll check for your answer before I go to bed.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow ... thanks for the work.. Its is functioning great!!!


There are Medtronic offices all over this state... I still make parts for them from time to time... Not the parts for there products so much anymore, but tools that they use to put them together now... It keeps me employed... lol

Never thought I would see a Medronic product on OCN.....


----------



## preyash

I just got a scout. Love It!! Here are the pics..


----------



## Bradey

nice
your 4/8 pin doesn't fit around the back?


----------



## preyash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


nice
your 4/8 pin doesn't fit around the back?


Nope. I just ordered a extension cable lol. thats the only thing that looks messsy to me


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Guys.. I had the techs from Medtronic overclock my heart today to 125%.. I almost got a wood.. Anyway that might have been from the hot doctor that was reading the results of my Ipod sized defib/ pacemaker inside my chest.
.


 Now E, remember what they used to say on the firing line. "Keep your weapon pointed UP and down range"


----------



## ShadowedSight

Just got my Storm Scout today, and so far loving it!
I'm so glad I picked this case over the Antec 300.


----------



## Bradey

pics?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Want to Join US?

Enter your name and Enigma8750 will sign you up as a Scout 1st Class.

Use this PHP for your Signature Block.

Quote:
Originally Posted by K10 
PHP Code:

The Official CM Storm Scout Club
Please include some pictures of your rig and comments on what you like about the Cooler Master Storm Scout.


Ck the first page.







http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...cout-club.html


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Remember all you new Troops. Dont forget to where you new colors proudly.*

*Semper Fi. Do or Die.*



Welcome all New Scouts!.....







Remember







, Place a pic of your Rig up inside here.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
most fans need 7 volts DC to actuate. 5 volts will not be enough to make it spin.

Try 7 vdc. 9 vdc and the 12 volt DC

Here is a cool fan Comparison I found with the R4 in the running. The R4 actually had the most air pressure and CFM.

YouTube- Noctua NF-S12B - Case Fan Review

That was Sweet General. For a guy like me who hates fan noise the Noctua instantly got my attention and I'd gladly pay the premium price for that fan. Good find +rep


----------



## Danny Boy

Morning scouts, how is everyone's weekend getting started?


----------



## devilsx

Morning. Finally got to sleep in after a long and tiring week. Had some power outage while I was asleep and my UPS got depleted, forcing my scout to shut down. I woke up seeing it off and I was confused. All is good now.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowedSight*


Just got my Storm Scout today, and so far loving it!
I'm so glad I picked this case over the Antec 300.


lols I went from the Antec 300 to the Scout ... what a difference. Not to take away from the 300 - it's a great case in it's own right - but the Scout is the sweet sauce.

[edit] Page 698 pwnage ... damn that's 2 page pwnages in as many days.


----------



## antipesto93

hehe its Saturday night here..in the uk.....mm if i could teleport to the usa...right now...i would have a super long weekend


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gang!!
Just out of curiosity I googled the General here and if you haven't seen it before this is pretty incredible.
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13335
See that the drives are camo'ed even though those parts are internal & even the cooler head is camo'ed.

Wish I had your patience Boss.









And your seemingly never ending supply of resources of things funny and musical, not to mention the informative. Check out this post gang:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8752808


----------



## antipesto93

wow nice mod!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey Gang!!
Just out of curiosity I googled the General here and if you haven't seen it before this is pretty incredible.
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13335
See that the drives are camo'ed even though those parts are internal & even the cooler head is camo'ed.

Wish I had your patience Boss.









And your seemingly never ending supply of resources of things funny and musical, not to mention the informative. Check out this post gang:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8752808


That's very cool. Nice Op on the Boss, Bri.








Me second that patience thing. I have none what so ever....
Well, what's up guys. I 've been running, moven stuff, shifting things the past two days. I feel like







..... Anywho, I've kinda,LOL finished that wire cover. I need to find an open edge though. But I don't have one, Something sharp.
Need to tighten up the bents a little, a snip there!, a cut there! and paint it. I made this one bigger then my templet. The way it worked out when you don't have a lot of resources. I also cut out the plastic grill on my Scout. And those two extra 120mm fans I had, I installed those under my DVD drives. Put one in front & one in back. Talk about a push-pull effect! WOW... A little noiser but oh well


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!















Here's the album... http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2465
I'll get some more in here tomorrow. Done for the day.







After I paint that cover.


----------



## Bradey

nice setup


----------



## 123598

just got mine last week sign me up... please?


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i just measured the voltage that goes into the fan leds
it is at 5v









that would be the safest,
if you were to use 1 = 3 diodes that you give you 11.4 -10.2 volts
to run across (5+5) 10v

Thanks again, Bradey ... the only this that I don't like about this setup is that I'm then limited to exactly 2 LED fans no more no less.

What would happen if I ran a resistor to the fan LED terminals that brought it down to 5V?


----------



## Bradey

you could run 4,6,8 ...
you would need to know what the cuurent is to find the resistor


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey Gang!!
Just out of curiosity I googled the General here and if you haven't seen it before this is pretty incredible.
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13335
See that the drives are camo'ed even though those parts are internal & even the cooler head is camo'ed.

Wish I had your patience Boss.









And your seemingly never ending supply of resources of things funny and musical, not to mention the informative. Check out this post gang:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8752808

Wow. Bri.. I have to say that's probably the nicest thing that anyone has done for me in a long time. Except for the wife of course. we won't go there.
Bri - I told you when you started here that with rank came responsibility and you ran with it. You are the Super Troop Bri. Thank you all.
Gen. Enigma
BTW. I got 5th world wide on the Storm Scout Cooler Master Awards. That was a big accievement seeing my computer on the SPAM that CoolerMaster was sending out.. It was so cool. Now I have to go Crown the very first OCN bum.


----------



## Enigma8750

Bradey- Would you add the wattage of all the fans in the curcuit and then convert them to Milli Amps?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nootcakes* 
just got mine last week sign me up... please?


















Nice case huh... Ck out the first page bud. It tell's it all there








'Show it PROUD'!!!! >>>>>>> and Welcome 'Scout'...The Official CM Storm Scout Club


----------



## Danny Boy

Got a new 75 piece dremel set so I can cut into ny case if needed for my 4850x2.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Bradey- Would you add the wattage of all the fans in the curcuit and then convert them to Milli Amps?



yes but we are using just the leds in the fans
does the fans tell you hoe much the leds draw?


----------



## mr-Charles

*







HOT DANG ! ! !* here comes _*page 700*_ already, and even so, about's to hit the *7000th posting's of* . . .
. . .







. . . _*CONGRAT's 2 U all ! ! !*_ . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Danny Boy

I think everyone is sitting here waiting fir everyone else to post so they can be the first post in page 700....shame on u...lol


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


I think everyone is sitting here waiting fir everyone else to post so they can be the first post in page 700....shame on u...lol


 . . . .LOLOLOLoloplopl . . . . .







. . . . . . { that's a goood 1 Danny Boy. }

*EDIT* = oooOOOOOO K.... WHO's the next one ? ? ? ! ! !

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

.....TADA ! ! ! look's like U TYPE TOOOO SLOWWWWWW > > > >

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

Dang........U people CAN'T type that slow ? ? ! !

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Danny Boy

Lol nice try Charles, no luck


----------



## Danny Boy

Ahahaha its me!!!


----------



## mr-Charles

....think there's like a couple more posting's to go . . . . .









*EDIT =* . . . LOLOlololol . . .







. . . . . ._*CONGRAT's ! ! ! *_















{wtg, DB, for being the first on page 700 ! ! ! }

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Danny Boy

I was talking about first post on page 700


----------



## mr-Charles

...yeah, Ok; now after this posting's, 5 more before it'll be for the 7000th One ! !









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## PathogenX

Congrats on page 700!


----------



## Striker36

awww yea probably the longest active thread in intertewbs history. sure their are longer but how menny of them get 30 or 40 posts a day?

side note. i got some of my stuff in today  no case yet though :-( but i can go pick up my hard drive and fans and fan controller on monday. but yea... no pics till i get the rest then you will all be the second or third to know


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 

Here's the album... http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2465
I'll get some more in here tomorrow. Done for the day.







After I paint that cover.

Very nice build Rogue and even more thumbs up for the album! You've got more?? I'll be waiting.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Congrats on page 700!


 Path!! Where you been man?? Hopefully using your computer.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow... I am more astonished than celebratory. I have to say.. You guys Make ME LOOK GOOD!!

I have a wonderful event for you. You will love this..

  
 YouTube- BMW Films - The Follow


----------



## Rockr69

you deserve it!


----------



## baldo_1013

upgraded my hsf, just want to share some pictures


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Path!! Where you been man?? Hopefully using your computer.










been around... 
whats up?

Need a cooler for my cpu pick up a dark knight or wait till the H50 goes on sale at best buy again?


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


upgraded my hsf, just want to share some pictures


Can I ask where you got/made that HDD cover that looks so nice.


----------



## Enigma8750

Awesome Style. Great Build. Nice Ideas and very Clean.. This is going in the Gallery.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Can I ask where you got/made that HDD cover that looks so nice.


That was cut from an old VCR Case.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


been around... 
whats up?

Need a cooler for my cpu pick up a dark knight or wait till the H50 goes on sale at best buy again?


U want a 212+? Just got one in and my h50 arrives on Wednesday and Thursday my 4850x2 arrives


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
upgraded my hsf, just want to share some pictures





































I'm not editing these pics out. Man, you've got to be a pro photographer! The angles, the lighting, the backround is so clear. Man I miss my pro days. Still have a _lot_ of my equipment, would sell it but everybody wants digital and you can't blame them, instant results and no paying for pics you don't want.
Very nice system and extremely good photography.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
been around...
whats up?

Need a cooler for my cpu pick up a dark knight or wait till the H50 goes on sale at best buy again?

Just wondering why you don't poke your head in more often. I've always liked your quote and it's one of the ways I remember you. Punctuation saves lives..... So true
Save pennies, cash in aluminum cans, wait for sales, do whatever you can to get the H50, if you get the dark knight you'll just keep wishing you had an H50.

Ok, question for you, you have 2 video cards, the one is for extreme graphics obviously, but why do you have one just for physx?







I've seen this before but still haven't figured out why.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

Ok, question for you, you have 2 video cards, the one is for extreme graphics obviously, but why do you have one just for physx?







I've seen this before but still haven't figured out why.

By having a dedicated discrete physx card the physics, particle movement and environment co-interaction, are offloaded from the cpu and gpu to the physx card freeing up computational cycles for texture (cpu) and polygonal (gpu) calculations creating a more fluid 3d rendering and realistic gameplay


----------



## Enigma8750

Let me know if you enjoyed
Movie Night Troops. Page 700

What will we do for the 1000th.
Page Event..?????


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


By having a dedicated discrete physx card the physics, particle movement and environment co-interaction, are offloaded from the cpu and gpu to the physx card freeing up computational cycles for texture (cpu) and polygonal (gpu) calculations creating a more fluid 3d rendering and realistic gameplay


Rockr69- What the Hell did you just SAY???!!!























Never mind... I read it again.. After the third time I understood it.. doe!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Rockr69- What the Hell did you just SAY???!!!
























LOL! It makes the games look cooler


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


you deserve it!


When he's right he's right Chief! This is the "Official CM Storm Scout" forum, listed on Cooler Masters website as such. You started it all with that Camo job on what was probably one of the first Scout cases.

BTW, thanks for the comments in that thread about the war. It may never be recognized that guys like me spent so many years (six for me, when I re-enlisted they said they couldn't send me any where else because of my security clearance) guarding the border between freedom and communism. I've gone on Google Earth and checked out some of the places we used to patrol, places where I walked the actual line that divided a country, where the fence ran. Sure there was the Berlin Wall and it was bad that such a city was divided but how many people know there was _*over 1400 miles*_ of fencing, land mines, tank ditches that pointed the wrong way, towns where the lights went on and off but no one walked the streets, guard towers built out of stacked concrete sewer pipes, so much just to keep people from leaving the horrors they had to live with.

I am a "Veteran of the Cold War" and you sir have honored me and my brothers when no one else cares to even remember. I salute you!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


By having a dedicated discrete physx card the physics, particle movement and environment co-interaction, are offloaded from the cpu and gpu to the physx card freeing up computational cycles for texture (cpu) and polygonal (gpu) calculations creating a more fluid 3d rendering and realistic gameplay


Thanks!!







Now, how to you tell the system... that card is for physx only? Also, are there certain cards that are preferred for doing that? So even though most of the newer Nvidia cards have the physx, don't they?? Then having one just work on those calculations, the other(s) give it up and only process the other graphic work?
TIA

Yeah, E, phsyx makes papers blow apart, boxes explode into thousands of bits instead of chunks, water actually particulates and the most difficult of all things for a graphics system to do is individual strands of hair blowing in the wind. Physx and now Tesselation make it possible for those things to happen.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


upgraded my hsf, just want to share some pictures






































I have to agree with Enigma. Yours is fantastic looking build and I for one prefer your vcr case hdd cover far and away above the acrylic ones. I love mechanical looking things especially when they are done as well as you have. +rep


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Thanks!!







Now, how to you tell the system... that card is for physx only? Also, are there certain cards that are preferred for doing that? So even though most of the newer Nvidia cards have the physx, don't they?? Then having one just work on those calculations, the other(s) give it up and only process the other graphic work?
TIA


Even though I gave a highbrow definition to you previous question I believe this link will more clearly explain the process better
http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_faq.html


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Let me know if you enjoyed

Movie Night Troops. Page 700 
What will we do for the 1000th.

Page Event..?????


 Yeah I enjoyed every second of it. I went away for 45 minutes to eat and when I came back I had a whole bunch of stuff to watch. I'm sitting here trying to figure if you did a search for Clive Owen or for BMW or for action films. Page 1000? Hmmmmmm, give me 300 pages and maybe I'll have some ideas.


----------



## Enigma8750

We were there. It was my mission to guard the Ground Launch Cruise Missles in Italy against their SS 20s in Hungury. We played a very dangerous game of Chess in that war, and it was a war. A Silent and very Cold and dangerous War that every move could have been Check Mate for the World as a whole. We were Soldiers my friend.. And I salute you Bri. And all who serve.

Semper Fi... Do or Die.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yeah I enjoyed every second of it. I went away for 45 minutes to eat and when I came back I had a whole bunch of stuff to watch. I'm sitting here trying to figure if you did a search for Clive Owen or for BMW or for action films. Page 1000? Hmmmmmm, give me 300 pages and maybe I'll have some ideas.


A Guy that works with those guy's says they might pick up my Book for a movie.. Might.. And I love the work.

Its BMW films..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


A Guy that works with those guy's says they might pick up my Book for a movie.. Might.. And I love the work.


what kind of movie? i like movies
















but yea that would be pretty awesome if your book turned into a movie. just make sure you get some kind of royalties







wouldn't want your computers to get bored with out new toys


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Let me know if you enjoyed 
Movie Night Troops. Page 700

What will we do for the 1000th.
Page Event..?????


Great movies E. BMW!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Even though I gave a highbrow definition to you previous question I believe this link will more clearly explain the process better
http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_faq.html


 Great, now I'm going to have to buy 2 Nvidia cards. At least one can be inexpensive.







Just think, if that little company that originally produced the "Physx" cards would have had better management and product promotion they would have never have been bought up and everyone could have a dedicated physx card. Oh well, that's business. Thanks for the lesson Rockr!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Great, now I'm going to have to buy 2 Nvidia cards. At least one can be inexpensive.







Just think, if that little company that originally produced the "Physx" cards would have had better management and product promotion they would have never have been bought up and everyone could have a dedicated physx card. Oh well, that's business. Thanks for the lesson Rockr!!

You only need a 9800 or better for Physx and I'm pretty sure that at least for now you'll not get that much of performance boost vs money spent.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
You only need a 9800 or better for Physx and I'm pretty sure that at least for now you'll not get that much of performance boost vs money spent.

Yup 8800/9800gt works great and they are cheap.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


*







HOT DANG ! ! !* here comes _*page 700*_ already, and even so, about's to hit the *7000th posting's of* . . .
. . .







. . . _*CONGRAT's 2 U all ! ! !*_ . . .








mr-Charles .








.


YAAHHHOOOO.. Congrats to you Brother. 'CONGRATS' to ALL' You all are just amazing. '"
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


you deserve it!


 <<Rocker, You hit it brother. Congats!!!^^^^((7000))) & Enigma;6999'th Post...VVV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow... I am more astonished than celebratory. I have to say.. You guys Make ME LOOK GOOD!!

I have a wonderful event for you. You will love this..


(((6999'TH))))

This is a great day...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Very nice build Rogue and even more thumbs up for the album! You've got more?? I'll be waiting.










Thanks BriSleep... Thank You.







Just wanted to show what it looked like. I'll put pic's of that cover it-self, out of the case to show what it's cut like. I wish I had more time to work on tho, but oh well.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey Gang!!
Just out of curiosity I googled the General here and if you haven't seen it before this is pretty incredible. 
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13335
See that the drives are camo'ed even though those parts are internal & even the cooler head is camo'ed.

Wish I had your patience Boss.










Thanks Again for this Bri.. Beautiful. 
I have to post this again. I just thought this was Amazing work Enigma!
It makes me very 'Proud' to be a part of this thread with all of you. I am 
'Honored'; by all of you to let me be a part of this amazing thread. And I am more 'Honored' to be your 'Friend'..... " CONGRATS TO ALL SCOUTS"
and 'Welcome' to all 'NEW' Scouts!!!!!!!!!!!!!










































,, Hey Wake







Up! It's a party..














OH YEAH, Enigma Thanks for the movies.







Enjoyed them.
I tryed to get closer to the 700'th page but damn.(((I only went to sleep for 7 hours))) and you all pushed it up too '703'pg.<< close enough! Just 'WOW'... I'd like to try too get this 'Thread' 
published in PC magz. or 'CPU' magz. Monthly!!!! This is just 'Amazing'!!!!!
Oh Yeah; Congrats.. Danny Boy, on the 'First' Post of '700'th' page..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Ahahaha its me!!!


LOL, Mr-charles, almost brother... (as the







plays on) "GOD BLESS US ALL"!


----------



## DJWarden

Im still playing around with the cables in my case.. ill upload some pics when its all done









Just a few Questions... the front case fan is rated at 60cfm does anyone know the RPM of it pls ? same for the top and rear ?

The reason i ask is, they dont seem to be spinning very fast, i have 2 x 12cm side fans at full speed 1700rpm 71CFM @ 15dBA which i can hear/see and feel quite clearly doing there job..

The back top and front fans dont seem to be pushing much air and are silent.. not Quiet SILENT..

IS this right ??


----------



## Danny Boy

Well, once i get my h50 and my 4850x2, and cut my case up a little, i will post new pics of my case, as im getting my 2 blue r4's too. This is going to be interesting as this will be the first mod i will do...im scared of screwing something up...


----------



## DefecTalisman

Man my camera sucks, but heres a shot of the LED harness I made and have installed








There are more/new pics in my gallery in my sig.

EDIT:

Forot to mention it is all running off the scout LED switch


----------



## Danny Boy

nice work DefacTalisman, looks good


----------



## DefecTalisman

I used the insulation off of female lugs to house each LED. It is 6x3v LEDS, pairs of 2 in series, all 3 pairs running in paralel.


----------



## PathogenX

Ghetto mod 101:

Use electrical black tape to cover the front panel wires









Look much better than stock.


----------



## FullMetalMayhem

after looking at over 100 cases, this one is th best! great for LAN partys.


----------



## Danny Boy

Welcome to the club FullMetalMayhem


----------



## DJWarden

can anyone answer my post pls







(on previous page) if these fans run slow ill order some new 1ns tonight ready for delivery tomoro


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJWarden*


Im still playing around with the cables in my case.. ill upload some pics when its all done









Just a few Questions... the front case fan is rated at 60cfm does anyone know the RPM of it pls ? same for the top and rear ?

The reason i ask is, they dont seem to be spinning very fast, i have 2 x 12cm side fans at full speed 1700rpm 71CFM @ 15dBA which i can hear/see and feel quite clearly doing there job..

The back top and front fans dont seem to be pushing much air and are silent.. not Quiet SILENT..

IS this right ??










The fans that come in the Scout are made to be as silent as possible. Cutting out the honey comb mesh and bullseye may improve their air strength, but if you're looking for fans that push out more CFM, then you should just upgrade them all. Personally, I like the fact that they're fairly silent. They do a good enough job for me.


----------



## DJWarden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


The fans that come in the Scout are made to be as silent as possible. Cutting out the honey comb mesh and bullseye may improve their air strength, but if you're looking for fans that push out more CFM, then you should just upgrade them all. Personally, I like the fact that they're fairly silent. They do a good enough job for me.


The case is cool and silent im happy.. but they dont seem to be running at full speed, not sure if something is wrong, or the case fans advertised are not the case fans i got when i brought the case..

Im not quibbling about the them at all


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJWarden*


The case is cool and silent im happy.. but they dont seem to be running at full speed, not sure if something is wrong, or the case fans advertised are not the case fans i got when i brought the case..

Im not quibbling about the them at all










Hmm, they should be running at full speed. For them to run as quiet as they do, manufactures usually slow them down. Are you sure you're not running them on the 5V line? I highly doubt it if you connected it to a molex, but it's worth a look.


----------



## Striker36

i built a rig with a scout for a friend of mine a couple months back and the stock fans are good but they are lacking if your a cooling fiend. i have one in the mail with 5 CM R4s coming with it. some because i want to change the colors and some because i would like just that little bit more.

as for the silence. the stockrs ARE quiet and they are really good fans overall. but they aren't the best


----------



## DJWarden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Hmm, they should be running at full speed. For them to run as quiet as they do, manufactures usually slow them down. Are you sure you're not running them on the 5V line? I highly doubt it if you connected it to a molex, but it's worth a look.

There deffinitly running on the 12v rail.. Maybe there just low rpm.. never mind 100% happy with the case anyways so ill leave it as it is for now.. Only thing that gets hot is my 4890, CPU/system/NB are all under 30oc


----------



## antipesto93

they are just very silent fans, they are actually running at full speed
they are made for silence

most people recomend getting a fan controller and replaceing the fans with COOLERMASTER R4's ( they clain 90cfm @ 20dba )


----------



## Danny Boy

yea if you want to go with air movement get 6 120mm r4'd w in the door, 1 rear exhaust 1 top exhaust and 2 in the front. make your case look Nice too with all the lights!


----------



## preyash

I love this damn case. Cannot stop staring at it lol


----------



## Danny Boy

yea this case is really good looking. It makes you apprecieate the finer things in life...i just hate i have to cut into her so my new card can fit..

WOOT 35 REP...now to get rid of alot of cluster sitting around the house.... 2mb/cpu combox, 2 HD's, cooler, psu's, case........AHAHAHAHA finally some room in my small house...


----------



## Danny Boy

wow, this forum is dead today lol


----------



## Rockr69

NASCAR, and March Madness is my guess. What kind of mobo/cup combo?


----------



## Danny Boy

http://www.overclock.net/appraisals/...continued.html

there is a link there to info


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FullMetalMayhem* 
after looking at over 100 cases, this one is th best! great for LAN partys.

One of our Aussie Brothers actually carried his Storm on foot for 2 or 3 miles to go to a Lan party. He loved the top handles...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
One of our Aussie Brothers actually carried his Storm on foot for 2 or 3 miles to go to a Lan party. He loved the top handles...























That is dedication!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJWarden* 
can anyone answer my post pls







(on previous page) if these fans run slow ill order some new 1ns tonight ready for delivery tomoro

Some people including me think they run those R4s at 7 Volts. DC. Take a volt meter and put the red sensor on the hot part of the fan and put the black Sensor on the case and see if your getting 12 volts or 9 volts or 7 Volts. Sometimes I think they wire them low voltage so they will be super silent.

























Quote:

But Cold cathode flourescent light can give you a bright lighting. You can also cover it with tranparent plastic wrappers to change its color.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Some people including me think they run those R4s at 7 Volts. DC. Take a volt meter and put the red sensor on the hot part of the fan and put the black Sensor on the case and see if your getting 12 volts or 9 volts or 7 Volts. Sometimes I think they wire them low voltage so they will be super silent.

If he does that with them connected to the PSU he'll get 12 volts. According to to Coolermaster the R4-L2R-20CR-GP (the red led ones) are rated at 12 volts @.35 amps +or- 10% and consume 4.2 watts +or-10%. I don't for sure what the stock fans are rated at, but they do a good enough job for me. Effective and quiet. Win win.


----------



## Enigma8750

I have to agree with you Rockr69. The My Son put R4s in his Antec 900 case and changed out the apevia's that he had in there before. It is so quiet that he can't believe it and it still collects dust at the same rate so he is not losing on the "CFM".


----------



## BriSleep

A fan story, I got my system back from DS and they transferred over the zalman fans that were in the other rig, they took out the stock side fan and put the 4 zalman 120's in the side panel. When I turned it on I got this massive Wirrrrrrrrrr sound.
There were 7, 120mm zalman fans in a Haf 932 case and one stock red front fan. It only took about a month of listening to that and I ordered the replacement fans Cooler Master blue 230 x 200mm that were supposed to be 900 rpm and 150cfm. I took out 5 of the buzz fans, put a 140mm Noctua in the back and the new blue large fans in the front and side panel. They're not 900rpm they're 775 and I've got 12V going to them and they aren't 150cfm they're only about 100cfm.
The only temp guide I have is folding, when I had the other fans in the temps got up around 66 to 70c and there was so much air being forced into the case that it came out the Haf's side louvers, the bottom fan hole and the one 5.25 bay that has a grill on it. I took the grill out one night and the temps dropped 4c! I replaced the fans and it's very quiet now and it run around 55 to 57c.







Sometimes quiet is better. Maybe the fans need to draw the air around them, not just through them. I'm sure it helps having that Noctua in back blasting out hot air.


----------



## BriSleep

I spent all day putting in the new PSU, it's running at 45 watts less than with the old 80+ plain Vanilla. The new one is the Enermax I posted a few weeks back, it's and 80+ silver but they call it an 85+ because they swear it won't get below 85% and from the reviews I read it must be true. It's definitly putting out a lot less heat, so that was 45watts that was just going up in heat. What a waste!!
So I re-routed all the cables, took out a bunch of garbolla that wasn't doing anything and cleaned it all up, cleaned off my desk. Oh, I re-wired the case lighting too, there were 2 CCFL's on the bottom. The new PSU is shorter and thinner so I moved one CCFL over and put the second one on top. Here's how we're looking now.

Attachment 147042
Now I need to learn to solder and replace those funky colored LED's in the drives.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Sometimes quiet is better. Maybe the fans need to draw the air around them, not just through them. I'm sure it helps having that Noctua in back blasting out hot air.


In my opinion, humble as it may be, air acts identical to water only without the extra mass. Fans running too fast without enough of a feed would cause cavitation, much like a boat prop, wasting much of the energy used to turn it. instead of the airflow being linear and smooth it becomes turbulent and inefficient. Also, much like the coolant in an automotive cooling system, if the coolant is moving too fast through the system it can't absorb enough heat to properly do it's job.That's why there is a thermostat. Not only does it control the temperature regulation it slows the coolant down so it can absorb the maximum amount of heat before it gets cooled by the radiator. The same with air in a closed system like a computer case. If it's ripping through the case too fast it goes right out the exhaust without becoming saturated enough with heat to cool the components. Sometime it's better to be the tortoise and not the hare.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Now I need to learn to solder and replace those funky colored LED's in the drives.


If you're gonna do it get yourself one of these http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=2062731 and when solder in the new leds use a 15watt iron so as not to burn the printed circuit. Believe me I know. I successfully changed out the light on one of my dvd drives and have successfully screwed up two more by burning the printed circuit. The drives still work just no activity light. Oh and you gotta be fast.


----------



## BriSleep

Rockr, you pretty much expressed the theory of fluid dynamics without all the math and stuff people can't understand!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Rockr, you pretty much expressed the theory of fluid dynamics without all the math and stuff people can't understand!










Thanks!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
If you're gonna do it get yourself one of these http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=2062731 and when solder in the new leds use a 15watt iron so as not to burn the printed circuit. Believe me I know. I successfully changed out the light on one of my dvd drives and have successfully screwed up two more by burning the printed circuit. The drives still work just no activity light. Oh and you gotta be fast.

Well that's really good to know. I got a 45 watt iron and a suction bulb. I've never soldered before so I was going to practice on some really old drives I have. Reminds me I need to post a pic of the oldest drive I ever worked on, I still have it, found out a few days ago cleaning up the back room. Oh, so I gotta get a lower watt iron and a de-soldering kit, then practice, then take apart my drives and find out what kind of LED's are in them.
The LED behind my water reservoir died, it was really bright so I think they overvolted it. Told Mindy tonight I'm never buying a computer again. I've spent too much time fixing stuff they should have got right the first time.

You're welcome, thanks for steering me straight before I ruined a bunch of PCB's.

Ah, maybe I got the hang of this picture thing, lets try this one.
Attachment 147047

Nope still puny.


----------



## Enigma8750

Those are Great. They were brand new back in the eighties.. Heck a painter that I knew came up with the idea for the Power Painter. He was an Air Force troop too.
any way... Those suckie things really work at pulling the solder out. Works just as good as sucking thing out of kids noses. Same process. Although I think that 45 watts is not enough to do real solder melting. Especially that really hard solder they put on the Back of Graphics cards.


----------



## Rockr69

You're welcome Bri.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
In my opinion, humble as it may be, air acts identical to water only without the extra mass. Fans running too fast without enough of a feed would cause cavitation, much like a boat prop, wasting much of the energy used to turn it. instead of the airflow being linear and smooth it becomes turbulent and inefficient. Also, much like the coolant in an automotive cooling system, if the coolant is moving too fast through the system it can't absorb enough heat to properly do it's job.That's why there is a thermostat. Not only does it control the temperature regulation it slows the coolant down so it can absorb the maximum amount of heat before it gets cooled by the radiator. The same with air in a closed system like a computer case. If it's ripping through the case too fast it goes right out the exhaust without becoming saturated enough with heat to cool the components. Sometime it's better to be the tortoise and not the hare.

I wonder if they make a thermostat in the 360 Radiator set ups.. I think that would help too. or do you disagree.


----------



## Rockr69

Wouldn't it be great if Ati came out with an 8000 series graphics card and then made a HD 8750? Then E could match the graphics card perfectly!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I wonder if they make a thermostat in the 360 Radiator set ups.. I think that would help too. or do you disagree.

I believe it would help, but what would be cooler (npi) would be a thermostat like they use on the high end Corvettes. It has two elements to control both hot and cool liquid flow so it maintains a constant temp. Then the fans could be run a little slower and quieter maintaining a predetermined temperature


----------



## BriSleep

Oh, you guys are true dreamers, no wonder we keep this board lively. I do miss having Kev-b around though, he is one funny dude.

@ Enigma, no that won't work boss, you have to let the water run full speed in these things or the pump will cramp out. I pinched one of my hoses tonight to make sure the pump was running after I put in the new PSU and you should have heard it squeal! Mindy was outside and thought I stepped on one of the dogs.







Of course, my pump is one of the high flow things, a smaller one might not know if there was a thermostat.

Yeah, I've seen the split thermostat, that's a pretty good idea. All you would need is some in-line restrictor in the house with a thermo couple (sp?) in there and you could keep the whole thing at 60c or below. That would take out of the lot of figuring for tubing length, rad size, pump volume. You get the idea.


----------



## Enigma8750

That is Incredible idea. Patent it please.. US Patents.. Get a number please Google it and do it.. It may pay for your Kids College.

BTW. Changing the topic. I am about to order my 5770 and whats the deal with the Egg shape. Which is better egg or incased..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh, you guys are true dreamers, no wonder we keep this board lively. I do miss having Kev-b around though, he is one funny dude.

@ Enigma, no that won't work boss, you have to let the water run full speed in these things or the pump will cramp out. I pinched one of my hoses tonight to make sure the pump was running after I put in the new PSU and you should have heard it squeal! Mindy was outside and thought I stepped on one of the dogs.







Of course, my pump is one of the high flow things, a smaller one might not know if there was a thermostat.

I was also thinking with a thermostat in the loop you'd need some sort catch can for overflow or would the res be enough to compensate for the exspansion?


----------



## Enigma8750

bri.... Thats a dream killer dude.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Wouldn't it be great if Ati came out with an 8000 series graphics card and then made a HD 8750? Then E could match the graphics card perfectly!

Me too. Like what's the difference between a 9800 GT and a GTX 250?? If they weren't such snoots they'd standardize things so normal people can get things right.


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey gents... Can one of you guys post the link to the 'Fan/LED off-switch Diagram.
I can't find it. perf. the 6 post terminal lay out... Also, didn't one of you say the switch the scout comes with is a 5V switch??? If one of you can, Thank's!


----------



## Enigma8750

or maybe add a step like a cooling tower with a fan running though the falling water but that would be almost impossible without a open enviroment.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That is Incredible idea. Patent it please.. US Patents.. Get a number please Google it and do it.. It may pay for your Kids College.

BTW. Changing the topic. I am about to order my 5770 and whats the deal with the Egg shape. Which is better egg or incased..

The school of thought on the egg shaped cooler is a bigger,slower and quieter fan. I prefer the one that exhausts out the back. A little noisier but not that bad. And you know how I hate fan noise. Remember to not get suckered into the XXX or the extreme versions. You can OC to 1030core/1400 mem using MSI Afterburner. You just have to edit a config file to allow more than stock OC limit. Google will get you the instructions.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I was also thinking with a thermostat in the loop you'd need some sort catch can for overflow or would the res be enough to compensate for the exspansion?

Yeah, they're supposed to be but too many people fill them up and then there is no expansion, well the tubing is designed to swell a little but the new Tygon stuff is hard as rock, it won't expand. It just needs to be in the directions for the reservoirs to let there be room at the top.

What's a dream killer boss. The complicated control system?

Yeah, a step would allow for too much evaporation and contamination.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Hey gents... Can one of you guys post the link to the 'Fan/LED off-switch Diagram.
I can't find it. perf. the 6 post terminal lay out... Also, didn't one of you say the switch the scout comes with is a 5V switch??? If one of you can, Thank's!









No. Its 12 volt unless they have a resister somewhere.. but there is always this..


----------



## Enigma8750

I wonder if you created the *Thermostat* to *stop the pump* once it filled a *reservoir* and then restart when the Res is getting empty. That way you would not be putting stress on the pump and you would actually make the pump last longer and work less..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Hey gents... Can one of you guys post the link to the 'Fan/LED off-switch Diagram.
I can't find it. perf. the 6 post terminal lay out... Also, didn't one of you say the switch the scout comes with is a 5V switch??? If one of you can, Thank's!









Attachment 147055

This one or the most recent one with the LED's in it?? I think this is the plan for 17V.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I wonder if you created the *Thermostat* to *stop the pump* once it filled a *reservoir* and then restart when the Res is getting empty. That way you would not be putting stress on the pump and you would actually make the pump last longer and work less..

Oh, now that's how a swamp cooler works, you'd have to have a lot of fluid to do that in a computer, maybe a gallon. They did have those giant passive radiators for a while though.

Ten people on right now.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I wonder if you created the *Thermostat* to *stop the pump* once it filled a *reservoir* and then restart when the Res is getting empty.

Wouldn't be necessary. Just wire in a thermocouple through a rheostat to control on/off and pump speed.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Wouldn't be necessary. Just wire in a thermocouple through a rheostat to control on/off and pump speed.

Isn't that almost what I said and he said I was a dream killer??
Have you guys seen the one guys mod where he has a giant acrylic res and the water cascades down the inside of it??


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Isn't that almost what I said and he said I was a dream killer??
Have you guys seen the one guys mod where he has a giant acrylic res and the water cascades down the inside of it??

Yep you said it. I didn't see the edit and I think E didn't either and was referring to the pump stoppage as the dream killer, not you.


----------



## Rogue1266

Thanks Engima.. Thanks Bri.. Found It tho.... If I daisy-chain leds on say a term. like this; How many fan LED's I can run off of the switch, or before the switch pops? I found this in one of the threads or posts. . Sorry for the edit


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Thanks Engima.. Thanks Bri.. Found It tho.... If I daisy-chain leds on say a term. like this; How many fan LED's I can run off of the switch









If you're only daisy chaining the leds, I'd say as many as you can fit in your case without Scully and Mulder coming to investigate the ethereal glow blasting out of your windows.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Thanks Engima.. Thanks Bri.. Found It tho.... If I daisy-chain leds on say a term. like this; How many fan LED's I can run off of the switch, or before the switch pops?









Ooooh, about as many as you want until it either shorts the switch or pops the thermal barrier on the PSU. Enermax Appollish have 15, 5v LED's in one fan, it's just the wattage that continues to go up as you add but most LED's are measured in Millivolts so one LED creates less than .10 Watt. Or is it .01 watt, I'd need my calculator. Volts X Amps = watts, so millivolts X 5 amps = milliwatts??

Is that what you needed?
Ha Ha!! Yeah, what Rockr said!
Hey gang, forgot my 7:30 meds & Mindy's awake I gotta run. I'm off tomorrow, be back then.


----------



## BriSleep

See that, if you want to finish off a page all you need is a couple of old computer geeks shooting the electronic breeze!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


See that, if you want to finish off a page all you need is a couple of old computer geeks shooting the electronic breeze!










My bald spot takes serious offense to that


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If you're only daisy chaining the leds, I'd say as many as you can fit in your case without Scully and Mulder coming to investigate the ethereal glow blasting out of your windows.










Thanks... I want to cut out the lights on my 'Blue LED lite fans'... I found the led on The Dual-fan/RAM cool. So If I can drop then all except for the PSU fan, I'm good to go. Thanks for the good info guys...

Quote:



Originally Posted by Brisleep; Ooooh, about as many as you want until it either shorts the switch or pops the thermal barrier on the PSU. Enermax Appollish have 15, 5v LED's in one fan, it's just the wattage that continues to go up as you add but most LED's are measured in Millivolts so one LED creates less than .10 Watt.



Quote:



=Enigma8750;8822241]No. Its 12 volt unless they have a resister somewhere.. but there is always this..


 Thanks guys.. thats what I needed.... And Enigma, Found that paint. Thanks....


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Wouldn't be necessary. Just wire in a thermocouple through a rheostat to control on/off and pump speed.


Thats something along the lines of what I was thinking.. Stop the power to the pump at a certain temp and then start at another temp. That is perfect Rockr69.. Great Idea.


----------



## Rockr69

Thanks E, but Bri said it first.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Hey gents... Can one of you guys post the link to the 'Fan/LED off-switch Diagram. 
I can't find it. perf. the 6 post terminal lay out... Also, didn't one of you say the switch the scout comes with is a 5V switch??? If one of you can, Thank's!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No. Its 12 volt unless they have a resister somewhere.. but there is always this..












Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Attachment 147055

This one or the most recent one with the LED's in it?? I think this is the plan for 17V.



The LED standard switch on the scout uses 5v rail. Use a multi meter and check or you could just look at the molex powering the circuit.

That diagram I made is acurate, the circuit is powered by 5v. The LEDS in the fans have a resistor just after the switch. I have 3v LED's in series (2 on a loop) running off them.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Ok, I put a update to my switch diagram up









I think I must be confussed as to what you want to do ? You could power the circuit with 12v, then you could do one of the following (all if the switch would handle it):

-> Change the 2 existing LED resistors to take the extra 7volts and put a 12v hardwired female molex out.

-> Wire the current parallel LED circuit to series, put in a small resistor to take up the extra 2volts and put a 12v hardwired female molex out.

-> Replace all the LED's in the fans to 3volts, cut the current resistors out and put a 12v hardwired female molex out.


----------



## DefecTalisman

ANyone here got any thoughts on this mouse -> http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=4927
Really need a new mouse and I would like something keeping in theme with my red light setup.

EDIT : 
Here is some real bad photos (all taken with HTC TyTNII's crap camera) :






















































To give you a idea of how bright it is, when I turn on the (now single) cold cathode, it bearly makes a difference


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Ok, I put a update to my switch diagram up









I think I must be confussed as to what you want to do ? You could power the circuit with 12v, then you could do one of the following (all if the switch would handle it):

-> Change the 2 existing LED resistors to take the extra 7volts and put a 12v hardwired female molex out.

-> Wire the current parallel LED circuit to series, put in a small resistor to take up the extra 2volts and put a 12v hardwired female molex out.

-> Replace all the LED's in the fans to 3volts, cut the current resistors out and put a 12v hardwired female molex out.


Big Thanks Brother... Yeah, I think I'm going to try doing this up-grade. 
I'm going to run threw all my ck's today or tomorrow... Thanks,this is a great help... Rep+ brother...


----------



## Enigma8750

That Sentinel Mouse has a 5600 dpi. Adjustable to 200 dpi. One is good for speed in movement. The other is good for Sniper duty. It has multiple light config. and has macros that are programmable. Weighted and different slides.. I give it at 10 out of 10.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Ok, what about these ?
(in order of most liked)

http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=4927 (loving the mesh on it)
http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=4859 (lights are color changing)
http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=5822 (looks good, 800 dpi though ?)
http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=5809 ( a bit out of my budget)
http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...&product_id=67 (actually don't really like its looks)


----------



## Striker36

@E. and all that care

just just encase the previous answer to your GPU fan question wasn't quite what you were looking for (ignore this if it was)

their are a few differences between the reference (long one) and the Egg cooler.

the egg cooler has a larger slower fan that isint quite as loud (already stated) and some think it cools better than the stock one (hit or miss in my experience and it really varies from card to card) BUT hears the kicker. it doesn't exhaust out of the case. so if you like quiet and can deal with slightly higher ambient temps (or stick another fan in) go for the egg.

but the reference cooler on the other hand is quite a bit louder but it exhausts out the back of the case and if you change the tim (easier than most ppl think) it cools better than the egg (with changed tim) in my experiences but that could just be a result of all around lower ambient temps.

so if you want quiet cooling get the egg but if you want less heat in the case overall grab the box cooler.

sry... no numbers to back any of this up but its just what i have found. your results may be different...


----------



## Danny Boy

Ok, thought i would post some pics of my new little tool set for my dremel!!!! Getting ready to cut into my scout on wendsday, any suggestions on how to do it? fyi im cutting so my 4850x2 will fit!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
Ok, thought i would post some pics of my new little tool set for my dremel!!!! Getting ready to cut into my scout on wendsday, any suggestions on how to do it? fyi im cutting so my 4850x2 will fit!!!

Sweet!!! I was just looking at a Dremel yesterday. Took the wife shopping.







Did some for me self too.LOL







Didn't find nothing tho, She did, of course..LOL Thats when I just







.....


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
Ok, thought i would post some pics of my new little tool set for my dremel!!!! Getting ready to cut into my scout on wendsday, any suggestions on how to do it? fyi im cutting so my 4850x2 will fit!!!

*#1* If your going to be cutting your scout, go the hardware store and get some reinforced cutting discs. If you try and cut it with those puny little stock cutoff wheels you'll be saying things really loud that would cause sailors to blush and run screaming from the room like frightened schoolgirls.
*Measure THREE TIMES then measure again then cut* Good Luck!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
*#1* If your going to be cutting your scout, go the hardware store and get some reinforced cutting discs. If you try and cut it with those puny little stock cutoff wheels you'll be saying things really loud that would cause sailors to blush and run screaming from the room like frightened schoolgirls.
*Measure THREE TIMES then measure again then cut* Good Luck!

AMEN...LOL By the way Rocker. Great Av... Love it! 'Your just so Damn sexy'...









Edit: By the way all, I just figured out who post that 'Terminal Diagram'. I forgot last night..LOL
It was Bradey...


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Ok, what about these ?
(in order of most liked)

http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=4927 (loving the mesh on it)
http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=4859 (lights are color changing)
http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=5822 (looks good, 800 dpi though ?)
http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=5809 ( a bit out of my budget)
http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...&product_id=67 (actually don't really like its looks)

Roccat and Microsoft ones are poop, the Razers ones are so-so, good for a while and then they kinda stick out with their shape. The CM one i can't comment cause I've never used it.

Though i can say this much the G500 is brilliant, i've used it's little brother (G5) now for about 2Â½ years daily gaming and it still works like a charm.
And the Steelseries Laser Ikari is probably the most comfortable mouse I've ever used, at first it seems a bit odd with 2 fingers leaning away from the center of gravity but after a while it just clicks.

You will also need a good mouse pad if you don't already have one, the hard plastic ones are the best, the last looooong and the mouse slides over it like I don't know. The 4D is a very good pad, it has 2 surfaces, one for speed and one for precision, been using the precision side for almost as long as my mouse and it still last for a while longer.


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Hey guys, I had some spare time the pass two weeks and I decided to make a few changes to my Scout, but I think I got just a little carried away. Here are some pix!!! LOL
Before:










After:










Swap out 2x Galaxy 275 GTX for one Asus 5870










Swap out Corsair TX850 for Corsair HX850










Swap out 6x 2gb Patriot Viper 1400mhz for 3x 2gb Patriot Viper II 2000mhz










Got some Lexon Plastic Glass from Home Depot for new side window and HDD cage cover.



















Ordered 2x Scythe Kama Fan Bays










Painted my Noctua Fan Frames Matte Black with Testors Spray Paint "Ones I use to paint my R/C Bodies"










Painted my Antec Fan Frames Matte Black and the Antec Fans Red with Testors Spray Paint










Ordered MDPC-X Red Sleeves



















Ordered MNPC Tech Aluminum Case Feet "Black"



















Cut out the front Grill with a Dremel










Ordered 2x UV 30 Led Strips from Performance-PCs










Let me know what you think guys!!!


----------



## ChrisB17

Wow. All I have to say. Looks amazing.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS* 
Hey guys, I had some spare time the pass two weeks and I decided to make a few changes to my Scout, but I think I got just a little carried away. Here are some pix!!! LOL
Before:










After:










Swap out 2x Galaxy 275 GTX for one Asus 5870










Swap out Corsair TX850 for Corsair HX850










Swap out 6x 2gb Patriot Viper 1400mhz for 3x 2gb Patriot Viper II 2000mhz










Got some Lexon Plastic Glass from Home Depot for new side window and HDD cage cover.



















Ordered 2x Scythe Kama Fan Bays










Painted my Noctua Fan Frames Matte Black with Testors Spray Paint "Ones I use to paint my R/C Bodies"










Painted my Antec Fan Frames Matte Black and the Antec Fans Red with Testors Spray Paint










Ordered MDPC-X Red Sleeves



















Ordered MNPC Tech Aluminum Case Feet "Black"



















Cut out the front Grill with a Dremel










Ordered 2x UV 30 Led Strips from Performance-PCs










Let me know what you think guys!!!









HOLY ****...dude i need to send you my scout and let you have fun with her, overkill???? hell no, that is soooo awesome looking, made me cry inside..


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS*


Hey guys, I had some spare time the pass two weeks and I decided to make a few changes to my Scout, but I think I got just a little carried away. Here are some pix!!! LOL

Let me know what you think guys!!!










It's ok I guess









Only kidding, I think you have one of the best looking Scouts I ever seen!


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Wow. All I have to say. Looks amazing.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


HOLY ****...dude i need to send you my scout and let you have fun with her, overkill???? hell no, that is soooo awesome looking, made me cry inside..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


It's ok I guess









Only kidding, I think you have one of the best looking Scouts I ever seen!










Thanks For the Kind Words Guys!!!! I'm glad you guys like it as much as I do.


----------



## DefecTalisman

That is stunning







Left in awe.....


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS*


Thanks For the Kind Words Guys!!!! I'm glad you guys like it as much as I do.










Looks fantastic Ambiguous! Really great job.

Is this: Link, the fan bay you used?

If not, could you please link the one you used? Also, do the fan bays work with the optical drive tool-less locking?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS*


Hey guys, I had some spare time the pass two weeks and I decided to make a few changes to my Scout, but I think I got just a little carried away. Here are some pix!!! LOL
Before:

Let me know what you think guys!!!











Beautiful Bud. Just Beautiful. Great, Great Work......
Hell of a way to spend two weeks. Smoken brother...
Edit: 'Sorry'' DUDE... NICE ---- WORK. I was just looking at this. SMOKEN.. Great wire mng.
Just looks stunning.....


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


That is stunning







Left in awe.....


Thanks for the Compliment!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Looks fantastic Ambiguous! Really great job.

Is this: Link, the fan bay you used?

If not, could you please link the one you used? Also, do the fan bays work with the optical drive tool-less locking?

Thanks in advance


Thanks!!!

Yes, that's the exact fan bay I used. Got the idea from our buddy imh073p!!! So "Thanks" goes to him. They look a little different in pix b/c I use a Dremel to grind out the welds to remove the grill. I'm not 100% but I think they do work with the tool-less locking. I got them off ebay. Hope that helps.


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Beautiful Bud. Just Beautiful. Great, Great Work......
Hell of a way to spend two weeks. Smoken brother...
Edit: 'Sorry'' DUDE... NICE ---- WORK. I was just looking at this. SMOKEN.. Great wire mng.
Just looks stunning.....










Thanks Buddy!!!!


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS*


Yes, that's the exact fan bay I used. Got the idea from our buddy imh073p!!! So "Thanks" goes to him. They look a little different in pix b/c I use a Dremel to grind out the welds to remove the grill. I'm not 100% but I think they do work with the tool-less locking. I got them off ebay. Hope that helps.


So, you didn't attach it using the toolless locking on the Scout? How did you install it onto the Scout case?


----------



## Danny Boy

so, i think i have decided how i am going to set up my system, im going to take the antec's out of the door and put them in the front, then going to take the 2 new blue r4's and put them in the side door, going to use my delta as a exhaust on the rear, use the 140mm CM sent me for top exhaust and use my h50 on the Front intake antec....think that will give me some decent temps. I like the idea of the h50 as an intake rather then an exhaust. Any thoughts??


----------



## Danny Boy

hey anyone here from the UK?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS* 
Hey guys, I had some spare time the pass two weeks and I decided to make a few changes to my Scout, but I think I got just a little carried away. Here are some pix!!! LOL

Swap out Corsair TX850 for Corsair HX850










Absolutely amazing Scout you have there. Since you went with the red theme, my only recommendation is to print out a red sticker for the Corsair PSU. I've seen it done on a HAF on the board and it looks really good. Can we get a shot of the side with the fan LEDs and the UV on? Thanks.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
so, i think i have decided how i am going to set up my system, im going to take the antec's out of the door and put them in the front, then going to take the 2 new blue r4's and put them in the side door, going to use my delta as a exhaust on the rear, use the 140mm CM sent me for top exhaust and use my h50 on the Front intake antec....think that will give me some decent temps. I like the idea of the h50 as an intake rather then an exhaust. Any thoughts??

Seems fine to me. Only opinion I have is that the stock top (140mm) fan is pretty weak. I moved mine to the front, bottom of the case, and it feels like its just crap (based on feeling the breeze by hand). FYI, I moved the top fan off the top cause I'm going to install the 140mm Noctua I ordered once it arrives in that spot.


----------



## the.ronin

Seriously, this is no longer a computer ... this is a WORK OF ART. You sir are a genius!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS*


----------



## clee413

I'm considering getting this tool for my office cable management.

Wondering if anybody has used this product, or could recommend something similar to it.

Source


----------



## Rogue1266

Which one are 'YOU'????
I always Vote for the little guy.... 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I'm considering getting this tool for my office cable management.

Wondering if anybody has used this product, or could recommend something similar to it.

Source



















Very cool.. I like it, but you still have to straighten everything coming out from the bottom of the box right???


----------



## DefecTalisman

That and a 60mm hole in your desk could be a nice tidy desk tidy solution


----------



## MlbrottarN

Ambigous that is one of the neatest builds I've seen but you need too change ONE thing...
Remove the sticker on the top of the PSU, athat'd finnish it of very nicely


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Which one are 'YOU'????
I always Vote for the little guy....

Very cool.. I like it, but you still have to straighten everything coming out from the bottom of the box right???



AMD
I guess what they recommend is a "Figure 8" inside the box. Using only the center to start, then looping each cable with one of the remaining 2. To answer your question though, yes, it would need to be straightened in the end to escape the box on each ends of the cable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


That and a 60mm hole in your desk could be a nice tidy desk tidy solution










I don't have a hole, or even a desk (technically). I use a 5 foot table:


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Ambigous that is one of the neatest builds I've seen but you need too change ONE thing...
Remove the sticker on the top of the PSU, athat'd finnish it of very nicely



couldn't have said it better my self


----------



## clee413

Well, I went ahead and ordered the product from FrozenCPU

FYI, this discount code: *pcapex* got me 5% off


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ambiguous*


let me know what you think guys!!! :d


.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .........wow!


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS*


Hey guys, I had some spare time the pass two weeks and I decided to make a few changes to my Scout, but I think I got just a little carried away. Here are some pix!!! LOL

Let me know what you think guys!!!










THATS a LITTLE
i would love to see a lot carried away


----------



## PathogenX

In need of help!

It sounds a my top 140 mm fan's bearings are going. 
I started a thread about it and learned a lot and got great suggestions.

Can you guys find me a nice red led or no led 120/140 mm ball bearing fan. (preferably red led) For my scout!


----------



## Danny Boy

mr indecisive has hit again, decided to sell the 4850x2 i just ordered, along with a crap load of other stuff and buy a 5830+ or a gtx 275+. Wife is gonna kill me...again LOL...and i have a broke 4850x2 arriving later this week, beginning of next week to play with!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
In need of help!

It sounds a my top 140 mm fan's bearings are going.
I started a thread about it and learned a lot and got great suggestions.

Can you guys find me a nice red led or no led 120/140 mm ball bearing fan. (preferably red led) For my scout!

Noctua
I just ordered this one myself to replace the stock top 140mm. Have not received it yet, but will post pic and review once its here.

CM R4
I've used 120mm R4's and I wouldn't expect any lesser quality from the 140mm

Edit: Personally, I plan to change all fans to Noctua, but I know it's expensive. So I'll be changing each fan slowly.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Noctua
I just ordered this one myself to replace the stock top 140mm. Have not received it yet, but will post pic and review once its here.

CM R4
I've used 120mm R4's and I wouldn't expect any lesser quality from the 140mm

Let me add that they have to be $15 - $20
and ball bearing because apparently it lasts longer.


----------



## PathogenX

YouTube- Core i7 build [Projekt Vader 2.0]





Uploaded a video fellow scouts!!!!!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


YouTube- Core i7 build [Projekt Vader 2.0]

Uploaded a video fellow scouts!!!!!


Looking very nice! I love the rigs name hehe.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Looking very nice! I love the rigs name hehe.









Thank you


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Let me add that they have to be $15 - $20
and ball bearing because apparently it lasts longer.

Path, there aren't very many 140mm ball bearing fans and even fewer that have the LED's in them. Kev-B, Enigma and now myself have links to a lot of the places to get fans. It's a very tough choice. I worried over it for a few weeks and finally went with the Noctua, it's not pretty but it put out a lot of air and it's quiet.
Attachment 147174

It blows about 2 feet out of the top of the blow hole and I don't even have the grill cut out yet. If you absolutely can not afford it.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26959
I bought this for the replacement of the bottom front of Mindy's case. I know this is blue but it does come in red.
Or there's this guy:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27389
It's not ball bearing but Enigma has a few rifle bearing fans and he says they're pretty strong. I've got stuff to do (like dinner) but if you need other suggestions and aren't in too much of a hurry I can pop in a few.


----------



## Enigma8750

All New Troops... Please Wear your Colors Proudly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


YouTube- Core i7 build [Projekt Vader 2.0]

Uploaded a video fellow scouts!!!!!


Couple OH **** moments there. That was hilarious. Very cool system, my plan is to do a hybrid graphics set up with ATI as GPU and nVidia as PhysX. It CAN be done because Windows 7 allows 2 graphics drivers to operate simultaneously. Good work with the cables, look forward to seeing thew new upgrades.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Couple OH **** moments there. That was hilarious. Very cool system, my plan is to do a hybrid graphics set up with ATI as GPU and nVidia as PhysX. It CAN be done because Windows 7 allows 2 graphics drivers to operate simultaneously. Good work with the cables, look forward to seeing thew new upgrades.


Yup people do it all the time nowadays.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Path, there aren't very many 140mm ball bearing fans and even fewer that have the LED's in them. Kev-B, Enigma and now myself have links to a lot of the places to get fans. It's a very tough choice. I worried over it for a few weeks and finally went with the Noctua, it's not pretty but it put out a lot of air and it's quiet.
Attachment 147174

It blows about 2 feet out of the top of the blow hole and I don't even have the grill cut out yet. If you absolutely can not afford it.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26959
I bought this for the replacement of the bottom front of Mindy's case. I know this is blue but it does come in red.
Or there's this guy:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27389
It's not ball bearing but Enigma has a few rifle bearing fans and he says they're pretty strong. I've got stuff to do (like dinner) but if you need other suggestions and aren't in too much of a hurry I can pop in a few.



The red led ximatek is looking quite nice... 
I might just get a non led ball bearing fan and be done with it.

I was thinking about the noctua as well but $30 for a fan w/o shipping is STEEP!


----------



## Rockr69

I've liked this fan since I first saw. Seems like it has some great features. The one I like the best is how the fan shaft rests on a ball bearing sitting atop a magnet so you can just pop out the blade and clean it. Not to mention the March Cooler Master girl is SUPER Haw-Haw-Hawt!


YouTube- CMHD.TV - Cooler Master Excalibur 120mm PWM Fan


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I've liked this fan since I first saw. Seems like it has some great features. The one I like the best is how the fan shaft rests on a ball bearing sitting atop a magnet so you can just pop out the blade and clean it. Not to mention the March Cooler Master girl is SUPER Haw-Haw-Hawt!

YouTube- CMHD.TV - Cooler Master Excalibur 120mm PWM Fan


Con: She clearly has no idea what those acronyms stand for.
Pro: THICK blade and POWERFUL motor emphasis was spot on. 
Other thought: She should have mentioned something about those rubber fan screws.

Now to the real post: I moved my Antec to the top, I think it looks nicer this way.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Con: She clearly has no idea what those acronyms stand for.
Pro: THICK blade and POWERFUL motor emphasis was spot on. 
Other thought: She should have mentioned something about those rubber fan screws.


Probably after the 12th time she called them "Four funny rubber thingies" they just skipped that part knowing that we as enthusist would know what they are. We know why they used her for a spokes model and she fit the bill quite well.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


The red led ximatek is looking quite nice...

I might just get a non led ball bearing fan and be done with it.

I was thinking about the noctua as well but $30 for a fan w/o shipping is STEEP!


Oh, Path, sorry didn't even notice the Egg's price. You can get it on Amazon, I don't know how much shipping is because we have super saver shipping. They're only 35 miles away so most things come the next day. The Noctua though are through another company so they came from TN, I think, (if anyone didn't catch that I got 2 of these through Amazon) that may be where my new PSU came from.
Anyway, here's your link to at least $5- off:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...QK9YJHFN1ERK1Z

Oh, I tried using "those rubber thingies" that came with the Noctua's and all but one snapped like it had dry rot. I did have a few from when I bought all the other fans from Performance Pc's, I bought a mixed box. The short ones don't work very well but the ones holding in the 200mm fan in the front of my Haf are great. Now to buy more of the right kind, hmmm what should I get next? Oh, you can't use them on the top of the Scout anyway, they're too short I used the screws that held the stock fan in, it's still an almost silent install. Put it this way, her machine makes about 1/2 of the noise of mine.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Seriously, this is no longer a computer ... this is a WORK OF ART. You sir are a genius!










Just to say, I agree with the.ronin on your machine it is truly a work of art. Some day I hope I have the patience and time to do what some of you have done with all you wire management. If not a standard it should be at least an option.

@ Path, I haven't had time to watch your video yet.

@ DefecTalsiman, if it helps make any difference I have the Sentinel mouse, someone recomended the Lachesis to me but it's just huge and mainly made to be ambedextrous. The sentinal has onboard storage so you can program any profile into it and it changes with just a click of the front center button, it came in real handy while playing Crysis and Crysis Warhead to switch between 1100 dpi and 2700 dpi with a click. I've taken out all but one weight and I have a very slick steel series mousepad, so it's response is as fast as you can move. The LED's inside can not only show you 5 different colors but you can combine them to make a different color, like red and blue to make purple. I've never used the part where you can load a new icon into it but I can see that would be handy if you're in a club & I really like the thumb button to switch back and forth through web pages, but you can program it to switch weapons in a game.


----------



## Enigma8750

For another Look At Sahar Khadjenoury
I will Share with you
why Cooler Master needed her expertise
for the Excalibur Fan Release..

See She is really an overclocker... She is just
in Disguise.
































































With Assets like these No Wonder she was Chosen
As the ExCaLibUr Release...

This is seXY to us CM...




























Sorry CM.. We are Hardware Geeks and while we appreciate a beautiful woman we want her to be able to know how to overclock and watercool and name off at least 5 of the latest Processors as well as, give her opinion on her favorite Cooler Master Case. Now that would be Capturing your Target audience.


----------



## Rockr69

I know this is completely off topic and I totally blame E for getting me on this train of thought, but if a man gets moobs then wouldn't a boy have boobs, a girl have goobs and a woman woobs? No I haven't been drinking.


----------



## Rockr69

I've got an issue troops. As some of you may know my board died on me and I'm in the middle of the rma process. Today I pulled my 5770 out of the package to compare it to some pics and as I was opening the anti-static bag it smelled burnt. Is it possible that my card croaked and took my board out? As it is I'm kinda afraid to put it back in when I get my replacement. Whadda you guys think?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I know this is completely off topic and I totally blame E for getting me on this train of thought, but if a man gets moobs then wouldn't a boy have boobs, a girl have goobs and a woman woobs? No I haven't been drinking.

um... yes...

*backs away slowly*


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I've got an issue troops. As some of you may know my board died on me and I'm in the middle of the rma process. Today I pulled my 5770 out of the package to compare it to some pics and as I was opening the anti-static bag it smelled burnt. Is it possible that my card croaked and took my board out? As it is I'm kinda afraid to put it back in when I get my replacement. Whadda you guys think?

its a possibility. not for sure, but a good possibility. Also if you put it in there after running it and it wasnt cooled off it could smell like that due to heated plastic.

Man, starting to get nervous for my wife, her interview is on Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
its a possibility. not for sure, but a good possibility. Also if you put it in there after running it and it wasnt cooled off it could smell like that due to heated plastic.

Man, starting to get nervous for my wife, her interview is on Wednesday!!!!

It was fully cooled when I put it away. But it did get some overspray in it while it was running when I was painting the Seahawks case. I know, I know. I didn't even realize it would travel all the way across my garage till I saw the residue on the front of my case grills. I cleaned it up and turned it off whenever I was painting after that. Maybe that was the smell I was getting?


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS* 
...Ordered 2x Scythe Kama Fan Bays...










*@Ambiguous:* Thanks for sharing those images, again. I wanted to tell you I ordered the Scythe Kama Fan Bay. I'm not planning on using the 120mm fan that comes with it (I think); mainly purchasing it purely for the bay. It's a bit odd to me that not more companies (like Newegg) don't carry them. FYI, I got it for $25.

*Edit:* Oh, I just noticed we have the same LG DVD-RW, I think. Except mine is has LightScribe.


----------



## Enigma8750

Where there is smoke there is fire.. RMA it too.. Sorry Man... MSI's look Great but I have never had any luck with them.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 

Man, starting to get nervous for my wife, her interview is on Wednesday!!!!

I'm Not getting Nervous, you know why. Because that job is hers already.. IJN Amen.


----------



## Danny Boy

ok, i have $130 sitting in paypal from sales today, have already printed up shipping labels so everything left in paypal is to play with. If you were me, what would you buy? i thought about buying a ssd, but i dont really get excited about that, thought about buying a new motherboard, but dont see anything really worth it....so give me some recommendations...


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I'm Not getting Nervous, you know why. Because that job is hers already.. IJN Amen.

Thanks man, i needed that lol. My 10 year anniversary is on Sunday so its just more added stress getting rdy for a night out....need to release some tension and get drunk(haven't been drunk in over 7 years....)


----------



## Enigma8750

April 27th will come the AMD 6 core thurban.. Keep you money and add a few more pennys.. They say about 299.00 Which is nice for a 6 core processor that is good for 3.2 to 3.6 overclocked..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

What's a dream killer boss. The complicated control system?

Yeah, a step would allow for too much evaporation and contamination.

You guys take me much too seriously sometimes.. I'm just joking around.. It's the Clomasapam..


----------



## Enigma8750

An Irishman getting drunk. what ??? You have got to be joshing me.. top of the Mornin to ya.


----------



## clee413

I finally got some decent pictures of EXODUS tonight









So, a quick update in images. Over the weekend I, finally, picked up a black DVD-RW (LG) to replace the hideous white (more like off-white) one I had previously.

Also, while I was re-arranging some fans, I hooked up the 2nd blue LED cathode on the bottom of the case (previously, only had the top one installed).

*Before:*









*After:*









*Front of EXODUS with the cover off:*









*Side profiles:*

















As I said in my last reply to Ambiguous, I ordered a 120mm fan bay to sit under the optical drives' open bays. I was notified via email today my Noctua 140mm fan has been shipped out. I'll be sure to update with new images once those are both installed.

Thanks for reading guys!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
April 27th will come the AMD 6 core thurban.. Keep you money and add a few more pennys.. They say about 299.00 Which is nice for a 6 core processor that is good for 3.2 to 3.6 overclocked..









AM3 Socket? Do you have a link to the source?


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I finally got some decent pictures of EXODUS tonight









So, a quick update in images. Over the weekend I, finally, picked up a black DVD-RW (LG) to replace the hideous white (more like off-white) one I had previously.

Also, while I was re-arranging some fans, I hooked up the 2nd blue LED cathode on the bottom of the case (previously, only had the top one installed).

*Before:*









*After:*









*Front of EXODUS with the cover off:*









*Side profiles:*

















As I said in my last reply to Ambiguous, I ordered a 120mm fan bay to sit under the optical drives' open bays. I was notified via email today my Noctua 140mm fan has been shipped out. I'll be sure to update with new images once those are both installed.

Thanks for reading guys!









I like it. What are you using to hold up that fan under the opticals now? Are your CCFL's 12"? I already have 2x12" UV and 2x4" UV, I may get 2x4" Blue and see if that'll look better in my case. I only want a subdued glow/ambient light, but not anything too bright since I sleep with my computer on and my case is literally 1 foot from my head as my desk and bed are the same height. How bright do you think your set up is?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I finally got some decent pictures of EXODUS tonight









So, a quick update in images. Over the weekend I, finally, picked up a black DVD-RW (LG) to replace the hideous white (more like off-white) one I had previously.

Also, while I was re-arranging some fans, I hooked up the 2nd blue LED cathode on the bottom of the case (previously, only had the top one installed).

*Before:*









*After:*









*Front of EXODUS with the cover off:*









*Side profiles:*

















As I said in my last reply to Ambiguous, I ordered a 120mm fan bay to sit under the optical drives' open bays. I was notified via email today my Noctua 140mm fan has been shipped out. I'll be sure to update with new images once those are both installed.

Thanks for reading guys!









I have to say clee, now that you've got that sucker all sleeved up, that looks pretty damn cool with those wires going across the MOBO. Great job cleaning that up. I guess having the atx connector in that spot can be cool after all. +rep


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Thanks Again for All the Kind Words Guys!!!! Really Appreciate it!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
*@Ambiguous:* Thanks for sharing those images, again. I wanted to tell you I ordered the Scythe Kama Fan Bay. I'm not planning on using the 120mm fan that comes with it (I think); mainly purchasing it purely for the bay. It's a bit odd to me that not more companies (like Newegg) don't carry them. FYI, I got it for $25.

*Edit:* Oh, I just noticed we have the same LG DVD-RW, I think. Except mine is has LightScribe.

That's Great!!! Hope to see some pix of your Scout when done!!! Yeah, I took off the Scythe Slim fans that came with them too and now their just sitting in a box. Lol What really attract me to the LG and many other parts used on my build was the price. It's great to have a buddy who works at Frys.


----------



## AmBiGuOuS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I finally got some decent pictures of EXODUS tonight









So, a quick update in images. Over the weekend I, finally, picked up a black DVD-RW (LG) to replace the hideous white (more like off-white) one I had previously.

Also, while I was re-arranging some fans, I hooked up the 2nd blue LED cathode on the bottom of the case (previously, only had the top one installed).

*Before:*









*After:*









*Front of EXODUS with the cover off:*









*Side profiles:*

















As I said in my last reply to Ambiguous, I ordered a 120mm fan bay to sit under the optical drives' open bays. I was notified via email today my Noctua 140mm fan has been shipped out. I'll be sure to update with new images once those are both installed.

Thanks for reading guys!









Damn, That's F'ing Sexy!!!!! Nice Work!!!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I have to say clee, now that you've got that sucker all sleeved up, that looks pretty damn cool with those wires going across the MOBO. Great job cleaning that up. I guess having the atx connector in that spot can be cool after all. +rep

Thanks Rockr! But I will admit, I did not do the sleeving. While I was at Fry's looking for extender, I found NZXT brand that sells pre-sleeved cable extenders. Of course, I chose sleeved over a non-sleeved. Thanks again for the compliment and Rep bro! You made my night. I just wanted to be honest, and not mislead anyone that I learned how to sleeve (I will one day though!).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmBiGuOuS* 
Damn, That's F'ing Sexy!!!!! Nice Work!!!

Thanks Bro!

*Edit:* I'd just like to say that the encouraging words from this club mean a lot to me. Since I've joined OCN and especially CMSSC, I have learned a great deal about PC hardware and management (not to mention overall looks & design). I have friends who originally taught me the basics, but I think I've fallen deeper into the "rabbit hole" then them, so the level of appreciation isn't understood for the work. So, thanks, ALL, for always encouraging the hard, and very fun weekends I've spent modifying and upgrading my rig!!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


*@Ambiguous:*

*Edit:* Oh, I just noticed we have the same LG DVD-RW, I think. Except mine is has LightScribe.


 Hey, didn't realize it, I see the overall look instead of the details I guess. I have both of those drives too but as yours does Clee, mine has lightscribe.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Just to say, I agree with the.ronin on your machine it is truly a work of art. Some day I hope I have the patience and time to do what some of you have done with all you wire management. If not a standard it should be at least an option.

@ Path, I haven't had time to watch your video yet.

@ DefecTalsiman, if it helps make any difference I have the Sentinel mouse, someone recomended the Lachesis to me but it's just huge and mainly made to be ambedextrous. The sentinal has onboard storage so you can program any profile into it and it changes with just a click of the front center button, it came in real handy while playing Crysis and Crysis Warhead to switch between 1100 dpi and 2700 dpi with a click. I've taken out all but one weight and I have a very slick steel series mousepad, so it's response is as fast as you can move. The LED's inside can not only show you 5 different colors but you can combine them to make a different color, like red and blue to make purple. I've never used the part where you can load a new icon into it but I can see that would be handy if you're in a club & I really like the thumb button to switch back and forth through web pages, but you can program it to switch weapons in a game.


I think it will be mine soon, with a steel pad


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I finally got some decent pictures of EXODUS tonight









So, a quick update in images. Over the weekend I, finally, picked up a black DVD-RW (LG) to replace the hideous white (more like off-white) one I had previously.

Also, while I was re-arranging some fans, I hooked up the 2nd blue LED cathode on the bottom of the case (previously, only had the top one installed).

As I said in my last reply to Ambiguous, I ordered a 120mm fan bay to sit under the optical drives' open bays. I was notified via email today my Noctua 140mm fan has been shipped out. I'll be sure to update with new images once those are both installed.

Thanks for reading guys!










 Very nice rig man. You know I love the blue. Do you think it's a Nevada thing since our flag is blue? Or is it just we like blue better than red?

When I was in the army there were a lot of fights in the barricks. Mostly drunken brawls. I found a study done in a UK regiment that said they tried some barricks with reds, blacks, browns, then others with lighter colors like blue satin and light green. The incident of violence was up to 30% more in the old colored barricks. So I said we have a lot of white paint, I'll pay for the tint to paint my platoons building in a light blue and white with a dark blue enamel stripe near the floor and between the light and the white. Fights and drunkeness stayed the same in the other barricks but in my building, fights went down about 47% and when guys got drunk they were looked after instead of left to thier own self distruction.

I don't object to red and black computers and I like black desks a whole lot more than the old wood veneer desks but I just think / know the blue and greens are more soothing. Ideally we would all have a switch, when we're doing regular things our computer lighting would be blue or green or something like that and then when you turn it on to play games flip the switch to turn it all red again.

My rig with the new PSU, blue fans, the noctua for exhaust and the CCFL's moved over, one on top, one on bottom. They used to have both CCFL's on the bottom, jammed between the PSU and the side panel, so stupid. I'll never pay someone to do my system again.
Attachment 147232


----------



## Bradey

you PAID some one to install your system
wow, i never considered that as an option
well
good luck


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Very nice rig man. You know I love the blue. Do you think it's a Nevada thing since our flag is blue? Or is it just we like blue better than red?

When I was in the army there were a lot of fights in the barricks. Mostly drunken brawls. I found a study done in a UK regiment that said they tried some barricks with reds, blacks, browns, then others with lighter colors like blue satin and light green. The incident of violence was up to 30% more in the old colored barricks. So I said we have a lot of white paint, I'll pay for the tint to paint my platoons building in a light blue and white with a dark blue enamel stripe near the floor and between the light and the white. Fights and drunkeness stayed the same in the other barricks but in my building, fights went down about 47% and when guys got drunk they were looked after instead of left to thier own self distruction.

I don't object to red and black computers and I like black desks a whole lot more than the old wood veneer desks but I just think / know the blue and greens are more soothing. Ideally we would all have a switch, when we're doing regular things our computer lighting would be blue or green or something like that and then when you turn it on to play games flip the switch to turn it all red again.

My rig with the new PSU, blue fans, the noctua for exhaust and the CCFL's moved over, one on top, one on bottom. They used to have both CCFL's on the bottom, jammed between the PSU and the side panel, so stupid. I'll never pay someone to do my system again.
Attachment 147232


It's interesting that you say that about the "soothing". Although it's known that blues/greens are considered "cool" colors, whereas red/yellow have been titled as "hot" colors.

Personally, when my scout was stock red, it was different, and I can see why some people would prefer red. I kept the red for a few weeks and eventually came to a point where I couldn't live with it, and had to go blue.

I felt the red was more of an intense, aggressive color that gave off somewhat of a powerful vibe. Blue, like you said, is more soothing, and I feel it gives off a cool, modest feeling. Also, blue is my favorite color & not to mention with the new water cooler, it gives me an underwater feel too.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 







AM3 Socket? Do you have a link to the source?

Here it sais a bit about pricing of the 6-core, the support for AM3 is also mentioned

But who needs a 6-core When you can clock a 4-core too 7.1GHz


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


It's interesting that you say that about the "soothing". Although it's known that blues/greens are considered "cool" colors, whereas red/yellow have been titled as "hot" colors.

Personally, when my scout was stock red, it was different, and I can see why some people would prefer red. I kept the red for a few weeks and eventually came to a point where I couldn't live with it, and had to go blue.

I felt the red was more of an intense, aggressive color that gave off somewhat of a powerful vibe. Blue, like you said, is more soothing, and I feel it gives off a cool, modest feeling. Also, blue is my favorite color & not to mention with the new water cooler, it gives me an underwater feel too.


I guess with me it's a wavelength thing. Blue light really weirds out my eyes. whereas red does not, but then again exposure to lasers (as in a light show) make me nauseous and feel weak so maybe I'm just weird. But the biggest thing was before we started seeing the red themed case accessories EVERYTHING was blue. So I was ready for red. I guess red was a fad cuz even EVGA who had the best looking motherboard on the planet, the classified, is now going black and gray. Guess you can't account for taste.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I guess with me it's a wavelength thing. Blue light really weirds out my eyes. whereas red does not, but then again exposure to lasers (as in a light show) make me nauseous and feel weak so maybe I'm just weird. But the biggest thing was before we started seeing the red themed case accessories EVERYTHING was blue. So I was ready for red. I guess red was a fad cuz even EVGA who had the best looking motherboard on the planet, the classified, is now going black and gray. Guess you can't account for taste.


True. I have seen a lot of blue rigs, even before I knew how to build a PC. Maybe I was always so intrigued by custom/modified systems (before I knew how to build one myself), blue could possibly be a part of my subconscious







lol. Really.. It could be.

I also understand if you see 1 style (in this case, blue LED) all the time, something new is very refreshing. I forgot who it was, recently, in this club that has a green LED build. I thought that was fresh!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Here it sais a bit about pricing of the 6-core, the support for AM3 is also mentioned

But who needs a 6-core When you can clock a 4-core too 7.1GHz









Thanks for the link









Who needs a 6-core? Hmm.. honestly, nearly none of us probably. Who *wants* a 6-core? Probably everyone.









PS: I'm very glad I haven't yet upgraded my CPU. Still running Athlon 64 X2, and I will gladly wait for the X6.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
True. I have seen a lot of blue rigs, even before I knew how to build a PC. Maybe I was always so intrigued by custom/modified systems (before I knew how to build one myself), blue could possibly be a part of my subconscious







lol. Really.. It could be.

I also understand if you see 1 style (in this case, blue LED) all the time, something new is very refreshing. I forgot who it was, recently, in this club that has a green LED build. I thought that was fresh!

i really wanted to go green but when i looked at pics, it reminded me of my raidmax extreme smilodon.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811156078

then i had nightmares and started crying and rocking myself in a corner..


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
i really wanted to go green but when i looked at pics, it reminded me of my raidmax extreme smilodon.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811156078

then i had nightmares and started crying and rocking myself in a corner..


that case is fugly in the inside


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
that case is fugly in the inside









yes it is, but it cools pretty decently though...


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


i really wanted to go green but when i looked at pics, it reminded me of my raidmax extreme smilodon.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811156078

then i had nightmares and started crying and rocking myself in a corner..


Ugh.. I really cannot stand the front of that case. For one thing, I'm not a fan of doors, and I'm not on board with the overall design concept. I could see why someone would want it, but it just isn't my taste. I think I'm sort of a "less is more" person when it comes to visual designs. Also, why a 80mm side fan slot? 80mm? Really?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


My rig with the new PSU, blue fans, the noctua for exhaust and the CCFL's moved over, one on top, one on bottom. They used to have both CCFL's on the bottom, jammed between the PSU and the side panel, so stupid. I'll never pay someone to do my system again.
Attachment 147232


Very Nice. Very Blue...


----------



## Danny Boy

woot ups is here!!! will update once i get my pc back together!!!!!


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i just measured the voltage that goes into the fan leds
it is at 5v









that would be the safest,
if you were to use 1 = 3 diodes that you give you 11.4 -10.2 volts
to run across (5+5) 10v


I just thought of soemthing - if that's the case, 5V going to the fans as it is, that means there's already a resistor incorporated into the switch or somewhere along the path between the molex and the LED power leads.

I think I may shelve this little mod for now ... it's turning out to be more of a pain than it's worth just to get some lights rigged to a switch.

I'd like to clean up some of my wiring for sure but I think I'll stick with the relay stup I've got to toggle the LEDs and CCFLs.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh, Path, sorry didn't even notice the Egg's price. You can get it on Amazon, I don't know how much shipping is because we have super saver shipping. They're only 35 miles away so most things come the next day. The Noctua though are through another company so they came from TN, I think, (if anyone didn't catch that I got 2 of these through Amazon) that may be where my new PSU came from.
Anyway, here's your link to at least $5- off:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...QK9YJHFN1ERK1Z

Oh, I tried using "those rubber thingies" that came with the Noctua's and all but one snapped like it had dry rot. I did have a few from when I bought all the other fans from Performance Pc's, I bought a mixed box. The short ones don't work very well but the ones holding in the 200mm fan in the front of my Haf are great. Now to buy more of the right kind, hmmm what should I get next? Oh, you can't use them on the top of the Scout anyway, they're too short I used the screws that held the stock fan in, it's still an almost silent install. Put it this way, her machine makes about 1/2 of the noise of mine.



I don't know man... 
$25 is still a lot for a fan...

Should I just get an R4 or just some sleeve bearing and be done with it and wait till it breaks...

I cant find any ball bearing red led fans really


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


I don't know man... 
$25 is still a lot for a fan...

Should I just get an R4 or just some sleeve bearing and be done with it and wait till it breaks...

I cant find any ball bearing red led fans really


I would go with the R4, cheaper solution. And when it dies in 3 years, buy another one lol. Im also partial to the yate loon D12SH-124R, although you need a fan controller to tame it abit. I suppose you could run it at 7v as well. [email protected] smilodon


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


you PAID some one to install your system
wow, i never considered that as an option
well
good luck


 Yeah, well I've built so many over the years and fixed at least 3 times as many, friends, neighbors, family who say..... can you find out what's wrong with my computer?? I think the last one was what really blew my top. I built a system for a friend, set her up with software and internet equipment, took it to her house, put it all in, customized it, charged only for parts. Then about 8 months later she brings it back to me and asks me to see what's wrong with it.
#1 She smokes, everything inside is coated with a yellowish brown layer, so much so that the video card can't make a connection any more.
#2 Once I cleaned it all up and got it running again it boot to windows and then the virus checker popped up and said there were something like 2600+ viruses and 30+ root kit's so I tried a whole arsenal of things to eradicate them and the hard drive kept locking up and I'd have to reboot. I finally bought a program that does a scan of the firmware on the system and it told me that the chips had been written over. There is malware out there that changes the voltage of the drives and some processors and write to them so many times that it make the hardware unusable and this is what she had let happen.








#3 I don't just build a system and let someone have it, I give advice on how to take care of it, I supply malware software and tell them how to run it. I take care of the equipment like it was part of my family. So I guess I really took it personally and got very angry with my friend. Then she wanted me to build her a new system and said she'd pay for labor and software to make sure this didn't happen again. So I did but it took a lot out of me, I have medical problems that stress makes worse.









Oh, when I was first awarded my service connected disability I made it clear that I wanted a new computer, nothing fancy just a new one. I waited patiently and it never came. We're both disabled and one of the few things we have to have fun is our computer games and I couldn't play a decent one without putting all the visuals to very low. Other things take priority sometimes though and the car we had was an '88 ford escort hatchback. It was constantly requiring work and Mindy couldn't drive it because my heavy behind had broke the springs in the seat. Our couch was this way too.
Then I finally got my 18 years of back pay and one of the first things I said we had to get was a new computer. Mindy said no problem but I was not going to build it because she didn't want to watch me stress and curse and fret when something went wrong. So I did a whole lot of research and decided on which company to get it from.
When she got tired of playing games on her 17" laptop though she had no problem with me building it and it only took me about a day and a half including most of the software.
So we've both got our own computers, she can mess up hers and I can upgrade mine when I want, with the stuff I want. Even though mine has a 3 year warranty I can still change things and they'll still honor the warranty on the things that have not been changed.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You guys take me much too seriously sometimes.. I'm just joking around.. It's the Clomasapam..


 I knew you were joking I just didn't know about what. Rockr clued me in. I'm sloooowwww like that sometimes, esp when my wakey meds wear off.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
YouTube- Core i7 build

Uploaded a video fellow scouts!!!!!

Nice video Path! Love the funny comments you make on the screen. Oh and watch what you say about fire hazard with all those cords in back. If the fire department saw the back of my desk they'd probably condemn the place.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
I cant find any ball bearing red led fans really

How about instead of limiting your selection to a red LED fan, just get the fan based on specifications of what you want (ie: ball bearing). To get the red LED design, order a red LED cold cathode. This way you can have your cake, and eat it too! lol









FYI, that's what I did. Although I still have the blue R4 LED 120mm in the front, the rest of the fans are non-LED & will stay that way since the blue cold cathode is plenty of LED.

Here is a link to a 12 inch dual cold cathode red LED from Xoxide. The same LEDs I am using but in red instead of blue. FYI they have all kinds of colors available, just in case you have any interest in other colors.

Hope this helps


----------



## PathogenX

I found some 120 mm fans that are ball bearing and cheap... Choose one for me

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22964

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26377

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23806

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26473

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26717

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27389

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26719 (I LIKE THIS ONE!!!! $9 medium speed yates red led 2 ball bearing)


----------



## the.ronin

I canâ€™t seem to find the drive bay adapter people are using to mount a fan into the 5.25 bays in front ... anyone know which ones work?

Iâ€™ve also been on the lookout for 120mm and 140mm fans with LED on/off switching. As far as I know CoolerMaster is not selling these fans in the U.S. which I find a bit lame. I know you can get 120mm blue LED fans from an online CM parts store based out in the Netherlands. The only other option Iâ€™ve found were the Enermax Everest fans but their airflow appears to be suspect and the temperature sensor a bit kooky.

The first page of this thread lists some R4 fans but it should be noted they do not have the LED on/off switch.

Haha you guys that frequent this thread must think Iâ€™m a total loon obsessed over the LEDs ... I just like the switch haha.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
hey anyone here from the UK?

me !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
How about instead of limiting your selection to a red LED fan, just get the fan based on specifications of what you want (ie: ball bearing). To get the red LED design, order a red LED cold cathode. This way you can have your cake, and eat it too! lol










I have 2 X 12 in red cathodes... I hated the too bright and obnoxious...
I like the faint glow of led's


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
I found some 120 mm fans that are ball bearing and cheap... Choose one for me

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26719 (I LIKE THIS ONE!!!! $9 medium speed yates red led 2 ball bearing)

Yeah, the Yates Loon is really good it has the LED's you want but I prefer this:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23806
Really long life and I know the twister bearing is almost silent. Kev-b and I had a discussion on here once about bearing's and many times a dual ball makes a high pitched noise because of the way they run. Old guys like me can't usually hear it but young folks get sick of the sound.
My







for ya.

Smilidon!! Heh heh, who's kid in marketing came up with that name??


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, the Yates Loon is really good it has the LED's you want but I prefer this:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23806
Really long life and I know the twister bearing is almost silent. Kev-b and I had a discussion on here once about bearing and many times a dual ball makes a high pitched noise because of the way they run. Old guys like me can't usually hear it but young folks get sick of the sound.
My







for ya.

Smilidon!! Heh heh, who's kid in marketing came up with that name??

For $23 shipped I might as well get the noctua
btw +rep for all the help man I really do appreciate it.

I think I'm going to go with the yates for $16 shipped. It has red leds and all
and be done with it thanks a lot! Your a great help.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


I can't seem to find the drive bay adapter people are using to mount a fan into the 5.25 bays in front ... anyone know which ones work?


If by "drive bay adapter.. mount a fan.." you mean this: Kama Bay I have ordered it just yesterday. If that is what you were talking about, I haven't yet installed it myself but Ambiguous has it installed (2 of them, actually) with images (located a few pages back).

If that wasn't what you were talking about, sorry, I've misunderstood.

*Edit:* FYI if anybody has never shopped with frozencpu.com before (this order is my first time with them), they ship out of *WEST HENRIETTA, NY*. Also, you might find it helpful to know that they have shipped out the order the same day I ordered it with no rush order processing, and shipping method was the cheapest choice, FedEx Ground Home (1-5 days).


----------



## BriSleep

Or there's this:
http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain...unt-p-405.html

It comes in clear too. It's what I used in Mindy's machine. Oh, but be warned it's about $20- with shipping becuase they have to pack it so it wont break. You also have to bend down the side tabs in the 5.25 bay so it'll go in right. You can only put the screws on the right (non window) side of the case but it sits pretty solid.

Guys, Mindy want's to know why there are so many of us on during the day, plus there's a bunch of kids running around here. Is it spring break or something?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Or there's this:
http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain...unt-p-405.html

It comes in clear too. It's what I used in Mindy's machine. Oh, but be warned it's about $20- with shipping becuase they have to pack it so it wont break. You also have to bend down the side tabs in the 5.25 bay so it'll go in right. You can only put the screws on the right (non window) side of the case but it sits pretty solid.

Guys, Mindy want's to know why there are so many of us on during the day, plus there's a bunch of kids running around here. Is it spring break or something?


I for one am still waiting to hear from my boss to go back to work. I gotta get a different job. These 4.5 month layoffs are killing me!


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Guys, Mindy want's to know why there are so many of us on during the day, plus there's a bunch of kids running around here. Is it spring break or something?


I operate, alone, my father's business. So, in other words, I'm free to do what I want.

Spring break for college just ended (March 15 ~ 19). I'm not sure if K-12 grade has a different spring break schedule then college does.

Edit: It's about 3:00PM PST. Aren't "kids" (K-12) out of school by now anyways?


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


If by "drive bay adapter.. mount a fan.." you mean this: Kama Bay I have ordered it just yesterday. If that is what you were talking about, I haven't yet installed it myself but Ambiguous has it installed (2 of them, actually) with images (located a few pages back).



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Or there's this:
http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain...unt-p-405.html

It comes in clear too. It's what I used in Mindy's machine. Oh, but be warned it's about $20- with shipping becuase they have to pack it so it wont break. You also have to bend down the side tabs in the 5.25 bay so it'll go in right. You can only put the screws on the right (non window) side of the case but it sits pretty solid.


Thanks guys ... those are definitely it. Except I didnâ€™t realize they were so expensive. Has anyone tried using the Scythe Bay Rafter somehow fitting it into the 5.25 bays with a vertical fan configuration?


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

my 2nd build. Done for now but have lots of upgrades and mods to do in the near future. 
Attachment 147301
Attachment 147302


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Thanks guys ... those are definitely it. Except I didnâ€™t realize they were so expensive. Has anyone tried using the Scythe Bay Rafter somehow fitting it into the 5.25 bays with a vertical fan configuration?


Cool. Glad we could help.

As for the Rafter, that is for converting the HDD drive to house a SSD. The description says this one can have a 120mm fan attachment, but I believe the fan's airflow direction is up. You could try fitting it into the optical bay slot but I'm not sure how much modification costs would be needed. In the end, you might just want to spend the cash for the right part.


----------



## Danny Boy

well got my h50 installed, not that hard just a couple steps and gotta make sure u follow directions...temps...well idle only dropped 1-2c as i was sitting at 30-31c and now sitting at 29C, BUT LOAD!!!! high was 55C, after 10 rounds of IBT, max temp is 50C dropped a whole 5C, not bad(wish it was better, but ehh)


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


my 2nd build. Done for now but have lots of upgrades and mods to do in the near future. 
Attachment 147301
Attachment 147302


Welcome to the CM Storm Scout Club (CMSSC)

On page 1, you can find the PHP code to add to your signature

Look forward to seeing your near future upgrades/mods


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


well got my h50 installed, not that hard just a couple steps and gotta make sure u follow directions...temps...well idle only dropped 1-2c as i was sitting at 30-31c and now sitting at 29C, BUT LOAD!!!! high was 55C, after 10 rounds of IBT, max temp is 50C dropped a whole 5C, not bad(wish it was better, but ehh)


Do you have it the fan as intake or exhaust and what TIM are you using? Also run 30 min of Prime95 on blend and then shutdown and let cool for 30 min.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


my 2nd build. Done for now but have lots of upgrades and mods to do in the near future. 
Attachment 147301
Attachment 147302


Welcome to club! Nice rig. Have you prepared for the sickness this club will cause you? It's an addictive place







Again welcome aboard.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Do you have it the fan as intake or exhaust and what TIM are you using? Also run 30 min of Prime95 on blend and then shutdown and let cool for 30 min.


Intake on rear fan site, with r4 as fan. and using stock TIM, was going to see how good it is. So now, 1 side fan as intake, 1 rear fan as intake(attatched to h50), 1 top exhaust and 1 front exhaust....


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


well got my h50 installed, not that hard just a couple steps and gotta make sure u follow directions...temps...well idle only dropped 1-2c as i was sitting at 30-31c and now sitting at 29C, BUT LOAD!!!! high was 55C, after 10 rounds of IBT, max temp is 50C dropped a whole 5C, not bad(wish it was better, but ehh)


Grats Danny Boy on the H50

It's been about 3 weeks since I've installed mind & I absolutely love it

So, did you set it up as an intank? *EDIT* nvm, the question was asked/answered already.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Grats Danny Boy on the H50

It's been about 3 weeks since I've installed mind & I absolutely love it

So, did you set it up as an intank?

acually kinda upset, had to remove my top side fan as it would have been rubbing against tubing. I think i will love it once i have more time to play with it and mount it better. Just didnt wanna spend alot of time with it today as i am tired.

EDIT: Tomorow im going to swap out the TIM and everything for MX2


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
Intake on rear fan site, with r4 as fan. and using stock TIM, was going to see how good it is. So now, 1 side fan as intake, 1 rear fan as intake(attatched to h50), 1 top exhaust and 1 front exhaust....

Switch all your fans around to intake EXCEPT the top fan and the h50 fan. Make them exhaust. I think it's safe to say, although a great product, Cooler Master got it wrong with the fan orientation. Also try this; if you have any extra hard drive screws laying around use them to screw the radiator to the rear case wall. Don't worry they won't damage the radiator. Then mount the fan as an exhaust to the radiator using the H50 mounting screws. By having the radiator right up against the case wall, the case can act as an additional heat sink.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Welcome to the CM Storm Scout Club (CMSSC)

On page 1, you can find the PHP code to add to your signature

Look forward to seeing your near future upgrades/mods


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Welcome to club! Nice rig. Have you prepared for the sickness this club will cause you? It's an addictive place







Again welcome aboard.

Thanks for the warm welcome. And yes, I have definitely prepared. This thread gave me a really good idea with cable management and future add-ons. Now I do have some questions. I had plan on adding two more 120mm side fans and with the stock case fans, what would be the best configuration for intake and exhaust setup? And just so I have this right, an exhaust fan is just flipped around so the air is being vacuum from inside the case and out, correct?


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I operate, alone, my father's business. So, in other words, I'm free to do what I want.

Spring break for college just ended (March 15 ~ 19). I'm not sure if K-12 grade has a different spring break schedule then college does.

Edit: It's about 3:00PM PST. Aren't "kids" (K-12) out of school by now anyways?

Spring break for K-12 schools is on April 10-18.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
acually kinda upset, had to remove my top side fan as it would have been rubbing against tubing. I think i will love it once i have more time to play with it and mount it better. Just didnt wanna spend alot of time with it today as i am tired.

EDIT: Tomorow im going to swap out the TIM and everything for MX2

You probably already know but the TIM that comes on the H50 is actually pretty good Shin Etsu compound.

Also, consider flipping the setup upside down so your tubes are up top and you might be able to fit in your top side fan. Of course then the Corsair logo will be upside down too. Others have mounted the rad in the front as well.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
Thanks for the warm welcome. And yes, I have definitely prepared. This thread gave me a really good idea with cable management and future add-ons. Now I do have some questions. I had plan on adding two more 120mm side fans and with the stock fans, what would be the best configuration for intake and exhaust setup? And just so I have this right, an exhaust fan is just flipped around so the air is being vacuum from inside the case and out, correct?

Sticker side of fan is always exhaust.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Welcome to club! Nice rig. Have you prepared for the sickness this club will cause you? It's an addictive place







Again welcome aboard.

Agreed...

...The sickness... ..So strong.. ..can't.. ..fight it.. ..*must*...

...

...*modify!*..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
acually kinda upset, had to remove my top side fan as it would have been rubbing against tubing. I think i will love it once i have more time to play with it and mount it better. Just didnt wanna spend alot of time with it today as i am tired.

EDIT: Tomorow im going to swap out the TIM and everything for MX2

Yea, I would have the same problem if I had a side window panel fan installed on the top slot. The bottom seems to be ok. I assume you are using both slots though.







Good luck modder. Mod it to your liking.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Also try this; if you have any extra hard drive screws laying around use them to screw the radiator to the rear case wall. Don't worry they won't damage the radiator. Then mount the fan as an exhaust to the radiator using the H50 mounting screws. By having the radiator right up against the case wall, the case can act as an additional heat sink.

Exactly how I have mine set up. Word to your mother.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
You probably already know but the TIM that comes on the H50 is actually pretty good Shin Etsu compound.

Also, consider flipping the setup upside down so your tubes are up top and you might be able to fit in your top side fan. Of course then the Corsair logo will be upside down too. Others have mounted the rad in the front as well.

I disagree with having the tubes on top. Heat rises and if the tubes are on top...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
exactly how i have mine set up. Word to your mother.

*eggzackly*


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
For $23 shipped I might as well get the noctua
btw +rep for all the help man I really do appreciate it.

I think I'm going to go with the yates for $16 shipped. It has red leds and all
and be done with it thanks a lot! Your a great help.

And its sleeved


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
I had plan on adding two more 120mm side fans and with the stock case fans, what would be the best configuration for intake and exhaust setup? And just so I have this right, an exhaust fan is just flipped around so the air is being vacuum from inside the case and out, correct?

Exhaust means the airflow is directed out of the case. In-tank airflow, outside (cool) air is directed into the case. *Hot air out / Cool air in*

This image, originally posted by Shadow, might help. Be sure to check out Shadow's sticky in the air cooling section for further information.










Basically this image is showing cool air moving in (in-tank) from the front/bottom of case, and airflow moving out (exhaust) of the rear and top.

Tip: Heat rises, so we direct it up since it already wants to move that direction.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
my 2nd build. Done for now but have lots of upgrades and mods to do in the near future.
Attachment 147301
Attachment 147302

Welcome Scout.. Nice Rig sir... Don't forget to stop at the front page.
'Tag your-self Proud'......

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Welcome Scout.. Nice Rig sir... Don't forget to stop at the front page.
'Tag your-self Proud'......

Done deal!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsxr1000ryda* 
done deal!

Outstanding Scout!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


*eggzackly*


EggZackly..LOL


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

I ran my Zalman 9700 Vertically on my last rig but I was having some fitting issues with it that way so I adjusted it horizontally (I noticed some people were able to fit just fine). The system idle's in the low 30's so i figured it's alright. Do you guys see any issues with running it this way. 
Attachment 147312


----------



## Danny Boy

what higher end video cards fit in the case without modding? 5830? gx 275?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


what higher end video cards fit in the case without modding? 5830? gx 275?


Both of those fit, the longer 5870 and 5970 will fit with some mods.


----------



## Danny Boy

thought the 5830 was 11.3 inches or something like that


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


thought the 5830 was 11.3 inches or something like that


The 5830 won't fit without modding, it's 11.7 inches long.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I disagree with having the tubes on top. Heat rises and if the tubes are on top [regarding the H50] ...


Good call. Didn't think of that.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SprayN'Pray* 
The 5830 won't fit without modding, it's 11.7 inches long.

There are different lengths from what i understand, anywhere from 10.75 to 11.9 depending on the vendor. I guess it shares the same pcb as the 5870 so its probably about the same size.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


There are different lengths from what i understand, anywhere from 10.75 to 11.9 depending on the vendor. I guess it shares the same pcb as the 5870 so its probably about the same size.


Why on earth is it longer than the 5850? That makes no sense.

You can't really fit anything bigger than 10.5 in the scout according to nVidia fermi is 10.5 if so I see my next card.


----------



## peachfuzz

I just purchased this case, its awesome. Ive got a couple weeks till i can finish my build, in the mean time i was thinking about building a drive cover, whats the best way you guys have found to attach it securely, and the most accurate measurements for one?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Why on earth is it longer than the 5850? That makes no sense.

You can't really fit anything bigger than 10.5 in the scout according to nVidia fermi is 10.5 if so I see my next card.

That's what I was thinking. I put an XFX 5850 in Mindy's Scout so I wouldn't have to fiddle with the drive cage again. If the Fermi is going to be 10.5 inches it should fit. I took out my 5870 a few days ago when installing my new PSU, I cleaned it, lots of dust came out of the cooling box. Then I checked it's exactly 11.5 inches which makes sense because when I put it in my Scout case I only had to bend the top of the 3.5" drive cage a little bit.
Nvidia has already said they're going to make the cards wider instead of longer so they'll fit existing ATX case specs.

Thanks for the dates when the kids get out of school for spring break.

@ Clee, I don't know how they handle it down there in Vegas but up here in the "Northwest Territory" they don't get out 'till June 1st. That's the rug-rats I have no idea about the college folks, UNR seems to get the strangest days off.







It's Wolfpack Friday, everyone who's last name starts with an N go home.









Ok I just checked XFX's 5830 is 10.5 X 4.376 x 1.5" so it's about the size of a 5850 but it's not as thick because it doesn't have the thick plastic cooler box.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
That's what I was thinking. I put an XFX 5850 in Mindy's Scout so I wouldn't have to fiddle with the drive cage again. If the Fermi is going to be 10.5 inches it should fit. I took out my 5870 a few days ago when installing my new PSU, I cleaned it, lots of dust came out of the cooling box. Then I checked it's exactly 11.5 inches which makes sense because when I put it in my Scout case I only had to bend the top of the 3.5" drive cage a little bit.
Nvidia has already said they're going to make the cards wider instead of longer so they'll fit existing ATX case specs.

Thanks for the dates when the kids get out of school for spring break.

@ Clee, I don't know how they handle it down there in Vegas but up here in the "Northwest Territory" they don't get out 'till June 1st. That's the rug-rats I have no idea about the college folks, UNR seems to get the strangest days off.







It's Wolfpack Friday, everyone who's last name starts with an N go home.









Can I bother you to post a picture of that 5870 inside the scout.
I am bewildered at how you were able to fit it.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Can I bother you to post a picture of that 5870 inside the scout.
I am bewildered at how you were able to fit it.

Same here. I wanted the 5870 till I saw the length of it. How did you fit yours in?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Why on earth is it longer than the 5850? That makes no sense.

You can't really fit anything bigger than 10.5 in the scout according to nVidia fermi is 10.5 if so I see my next card.

Ya man i have no idea why its longer, i'll be going for the fermi cards as well if they fit in the scout. If they dont fit, then well its time for a new case so i can build a decent waterloop as well hehe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peachfuzz* 
I just purchased this case, its awesome. Ive got a couple weeks till i can finish my build, in the mean time i was thinking about building a drive cover, whats the best way you guys have found to attach it securely, and the most accurate measurements for one?

Good question.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Nvidia has already said they're going to make the cards wider instead of longer so they'll fit existing ATX case specs.


what about the skinny cases? lol i know of a few cases that are exceptionally skinny (htpcs cases?) that fit ATX mother boards and smaller video cards like the 5770

of coarse.... who needs the latest greatest video card in a glorified DvD player?

woot for the scout and the wondow being pushed out just that little bit!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SprayN'Pray* 
Same here. I wanted the 5870 till I saw the length of it. How did you fit yours in?









you can eather cut up the HDD cage or if your one of those lucky guys you can stick it in the lower 5.25in bays if your mobo has a PCI-E slit high enough up

EDIT: 3 posts in the time it took me to wright the first one XD sorry for the extra space used


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
what about the skinny cases? lol i know of a few cases that are exceptionally skinny (htpcs cases?) that fit ATX mother boards and smaller video cards like the 5770

of coarse.... who needs the latest greatest video card in a glorified DvD player?

woot for the scout and the wondow being pushed out just that little bit!









Ya i would imagine you would put a fermi card in a htpc case, or a 5870 for that matter. Woudnt be too big of a hassle to have a wider card in the scout, worst case scenario is you cant use the window to mount a fan i imagine.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
you can eather cut up the HDD cage or if your one of those lucky guys you can stick it in the lower 5.25in bays if your mobo has a PCI-E slit high enough up

The MSI 790FX-GD70 is a good board for using the long cards. The top PCI-E slot will allow a long GPU card to extend into the 5.25" bay with no case mods. I believe the higher end Gigabyte boards as well. It seems to me that the AMD boards have the PCI-E slot higher up on the board, but I could be wrong as I have put no real research into it.


----------



## Striker36

on rockers post.

if you check out the first page the second post is pictures of a bunch of members cases. i know for a fact that BriSleaps case pic has the 5850/70 (cant remember) in the 5.25 bay if your wondering.

im sure their are a couple more but thats the first one i saw


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Can I bother you to post a picture of that 5870 inside the scout. 
I am bewildered at how you were able to fit it.


Oh, come on now, it just takes a pair of long jaw pliers, some neoprene sheet to cover the jaws and a good right arm. Ok, right and left arm, then some nudging here & pushing there, legs wrapped around the case to hold it, it goes in eventually.

It's on page 1 Path, it's under my name but Enigma has it wrong it is a 5870, not a 5890. If you look at the front of the case, the top of the drive cage is leaning towards the fan, the bottom stayed where it was. It was more of a 1/2" dent than any real Mod, all that had to be fit was the nose piece then a good push on the back end and it seated. Also I only pushed on the bead of the 3.5" cage, anything else that may or may not have moved was not my intention.

One more thing, if you have the same mobo that Rockr has, that card will fit right it without a single complaint.

The 5850 fits with no modding, that's why I bought it for Mindy's Scout. I have a pic of that if you want me to put it up.


----------



## Danny Boy

ok, scouts sorry no pics, been fighting with paypal...again. Stop using paypal over a year ago because they kept restricting my account and telling me i had to send in proof of business license?? and refused to believe that i wasnt a business with all the stuff i sell online. So wife made and account a couple months ago, and when i started selling on here decided to give them a try again....whadya know...restricted account again...Know they are telling me that in order to get it un restricted i have to show proof of delivery of items...yet they canceled my shipping labels i printed...so had to start refunding money back to all the buyers of all my items...and again ran into a problem, they canceled my shipping labels but didnt refund me the money for them yet...so got all but one person refunded. **** PAYPAL, im threw with them..god dam people piss me off.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh, come on now, it just takes a pair of long jaw pliers, some neoprene sheet to cover the jaws and a good right arm. Ok, right and left arm, then some nudging here & pushing there, legs wrapped around the case to hold it, it goes in eventually.

It's on page 1 Path, it's under my name but Enigma has it wrong it is a 5870, not a 5890. If you look at the front of the case, the top of the drive cage is leaning towards the fan, the bottom stayed where it was. It was more of a 1/2" dent than any real Mod, all that had to be fit was the nose piece then a good push on the back end and it seated. Also I only pushed on the bead of the 3.5" cage, anything else that may or may not have moved was not my intention.

One more thing, if you have the same mobo that Rockr has, that card will fit right it without a single complaint.

The 5850 fits with no modding, that's why I bought it for Mindy's Scout. I have a pic of that if you want me to put it up.


wait i dont see any bends in your HD tray...where did you have to bend to get it to fit?


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


The MSI 790FX-GD70 is a good board for using the long cards. The top PCI-E slot will allow a long GPU card to extend into the 5.25" bay with no case mods. I believe the higher end Gigabyte boards as well. It seems to me that the AMD boards have the PCI-E slot higher up on the board, but I could be wrong as I have put no real research into it.


Too bad I'm an Intel guy. Any Intel boards have a slot that high? Some AMD boards do have tendencies to put the PCI-E slots up higher.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey guys.
This is what I'm saying. I never saw the big deal in putting a 5870 in the Scout, yes it was an XFX 5870, I still have the card. It's in my Haf 932 case now but I still have it. I have never understood why guys take out the lower drive cage, never understood why some have cut into the 5.25" bays.

Here's a close up, the best I can do with the programs I have.
Attachment 147403

Attachment 147406

I didn't do that much to it. See the circle I drew on it? The tip of the card hit's the 3.5" drive cage right there, where the metal is rolled up to make a crease so you won't cut yourself on the sharp edge. All I did was put the nose of the card in there. Made a mark with a colored sharpie where it hit, then I dented the drive cage right there. Not on the side that faces the camera, not on the other side, I bent only the parts where the 5870 has 2 vents to suck in air. All in all it can't be more than a 1/2" bend in the center of the drive cage. It's no big deal, it can be done, with some force but it can be done, I've never been one to take a hammer to something, I'd rather spend 5 hours and not scratch the paint than get rough with it.

I'm sorry but I can't get you a pic of the actual bent part. If you go back when I first came to the thread, Digital Storm messed up with my build, they'd never put a water cooler in a Scout before. I don't know that they'll do it now. When I ran my processor at max, like I do with folding, the Vreg would get to 110c, DS said it would be fine. I contacted Evga and they said "no way it'll be fine, send it back". So I did, you know how detailed I get, I put an RMA and an instruction sheet in the box and they didn't read it until they almost sent me my new rig configured wrong. So, short story, I got a bunch of improvements and upgrades for a very low price. In the process, they were supposed to send my Scout back to me. They didn't, they sent it back to Cooler Master because it was "damaged".

The only trick is mark the top of the 3.5" cage where the bottom of the card hits, bend just that part in and down a little. Then line up the card where it's going into the motherboard, put the nose bit in first, then finesse the back end so that it moves into the slots, then finally into the motherboard. It took me about 3 hours to get it right but I did and anyone with some strength, long jaw pliers and a bit of patience can do it too. I don't think you can put one in the second slot without cutting though.
Oh, I didn't even notice that the drive cage had a lean to it until Enigma posted my pic on the front page. Then I checked and saw that my efforts had made the drive cage lean a little on the top.

About the Fermi's fitting in cases. They mean the new "intel" standard of 9.5" wide, 21" high and 10.5 inches from the mounts on the back of the case to the back of the drive cage.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SprayN'Pray* 
Too bad I'm an Intel guy. Any Intel boards have a slot that high? Some AMD boards do have tendencies to put the PCI-E slots up higher.

Sorry, nope, it's not in the Intel spec! It makes more sense but then you wouldn't have the room at the top to put in extra caps to take up the power needed for an i-7 or i-9 proc.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ya man i have no idea why its longer, i'll be going for the fermi cards as well if they fit in the scout. If they dont fit, then well its time for a new case so i can build a decent waterloop as well hehe.

Good question.

Wow gang, never thought it would get complex around here.








Reviews are like, well pick your body part, everybody has one.
I can't tell you about anyone but XFX. They took a lot of flack when the 5870 came out, they probably still are, because it was so long. Part of the problem is the way they designed the nose. The card inside isn't that long, really, it's actually about 1/2" or 3/8" shorter. I can't tell for sure without shutting everything down and taking it out, taking the cover off and measuring. So, they made the 5870 to ATI's spec, with the cover with 2 air holes at the end. To make the air holes so they won't make an even bigger noise if the air isn't smooth, they made a kind of U-channel shape and then for whatever reason they decided to make the two holes come to a bit of a V at the tip of the card. If you could saw off the end of the cooler without voiding your warranty your card would be shorter. Then again if they didn't put a fan that has the power of a Conair hair dryer in it, it could be thinner and us Intel guys could use our PCI-E X1 slot. I hope I get that slot back with the Nvidia card.
The XFX 5850 and the 5830 don't have this V nose at the front XFX changed the design so it's more blunt nose. If you look into the front of the 5870 and the 5850 next to each other you'll see one thing (well, I did), the vent on the 5850 have caps and some wiring right in front of the vent holes. Maybe that's why on the 5870 it's got the V shape to it, so that no one would knock out those parts and send back a Video card with a double lifetime warranty.
This is what Nvidia is promising with the Fermi, the cooler will be no longer than the board and the boards will be wider. We'll see in hopefully less than a month.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peachfuzz* 
I just purchased this case, its awesome. Ive got a couple weeks till i can finish my build, in the mean time i was thinking about building a drive cover, whats the best way you guys have found to attach it securely, and the most accurate measurements for one?

Hey peachfuzz, welcome to the most active thread on overclock.net!! Welcome to all the wonders that are the CM Storm Scout!








My drive cover (don't PM me guys, yes it's in Mindy's Scout), well it kinda slides in from the top and it's held there pretty good by the retention plates. In fact to take it out I had to click the drive out just a bit to lift it up. The best thing to make it of? Cardboard, an old VCR case (I like that one the best because it's got vents), or plexiglass, perspex in Austrailia. Mine was made by the ever talented Kev_b, it was either him or Photonmoo that did it first.
Measurements. I'm giving them in mm's becuase I think it's more exact. 109mm wide, Kev probably made it 11cm and I know he sanded it. It's 193mm tall and only 3mm thick but it doesn't have to be. The one from the VCR is only as thick as the metal it's made of. It wouldn't go in too well if it was much thicker than 3mm though.

BTW..... *Good Night*!


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


I ran my Zalman 9700 Vertically on my last rig but I was having some fitting issues with it that way so I adjusted it horizontally (I noticed some people were able to fit just fine). The system idle's in the low 30's so i figured it's alright. Do you guys see any issues with running it this way. 
Attachment 147312


Logically seems the setup of the CPU cooler is fine, as long as the air is directed up, and the top fan is directed up (exhaust)


----------



## clee413

I just posted a new thread about this in the Networking and Security section of the forums, but I thought I'd share this here as well. Since the CMSSC are my buddies, and I especially wouldn't want anyone here who's a fellow certification hunter to not be aware of this following information.

Source: CompTIA Website

Quote:



Effective January 1, 2011, all new CompTIA A+, CompTIA Network+ or CompTIA Security+ certifications will be valid for three years from the date the candidate is certified. After three years, the certification must be renewed. This can be done by passing the most current exam for a respective certification or by participating in CompTIA's upcoming new continuing education program, which will allow individuals to keep their skills current and their certification up to date without retesting.


On a personal level, I finished my Network+ class at school in the fall of 2009, and haven't yet taken the national exam. Not that I was planning to wait until 2011, but this news (new to me) will force me to take the Security+ exam much sooner then I anticipated.


----------



## Striker36

HEY GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!! im just about to go pick up my case and some mod supply's from my local dealer (never working with him again if i can help it) but in about 4 hours ill be the newest member for reals instead of just lurking and commenting on stuff 

ill get pics up as soon as i can get my camera back from my girl friend.... i left it at her school last time i went to visit so she could do a project for her photo journalism class

so yea.. General Enigma, add me to the list plox


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Ok scratch that, guys ... I think I will try to use a resistor instead. I'd hate to accidentally plug in too few fans and end up burning the LEDs. Here is my revised schematic ...










I've got the LED leads from the fans back in parallel and I've also got the 12V lead from molex through the switch in parallel (I think) - but the 12V to the fan LED terminals will have a *470 ohm 1/2W* resistor. According to this calculator that should bring the voltage down to 5V for the fans. If this is right, I can plug as many or as few fans onto those terminals without worrying obout overvolting.
/ How does this look?

Thanks Bud. This is were I'm going with my deal... It helped Big time..







:


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hey troops! For those of you who don't know I've been working on my buddies build and painting his case. He wanted it Seahawks colors and after a huge steep learning curve I have final paint pics. The case Is a Thermaltake Xaser III and I hope you enjoy.
OH the colors are two shades darker than my camera make them out to be.











First off, Sorry for the edit on your post!! Rocker man.. Sorry I didn't post something earlyer.. when I seen it, I just forgot.. Bud, Very,Very Nice paint job. WOW. Great work... Is that clear-coated or No?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


First off, Sorry for the edit on your post!! Rocker man.. Sorry I didn't post something earlyer.. when I seen it, I just forgot.. Bud, Very,Very Nice paint job. WOW. Great work... Is that clear-coated or No?


The top and windowed panel are cleared and buffed with Meguire's clear plastic polish. The front panel just turned out shiny. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Thanks Bud. This is were I'm going with my deal... It helped Big time..







:


Rogue, please note I havenâ€™t tested this. In fact, as I mentioned in an earlier post, Iâ€™m shelving this project for now. I think there might already be a resistor on the switch so the power is already 5V. The resistor strength on the diagram may also be off since I just used an online calculator not measuring the actual voltage and current.

But by all means, please do try it just know I didnâ€™t test it ... and please post your results


----------



## Striker36

my scout... is... so... sexy....

its sitting on the floor next to my mill at the shop i work at with another box in its box with a bunch of R4s and a fan controller and my PSU 

i cant wait to get home tonight...

ill have some pictures uped by monday at the latest... like i said. i need to get my camera back from my gf Jina..


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Rogue, please note I haven't tested this. In fact, as I mentioned in an earlier post, I'm shelving this project for now. I think there might already be a resistor on the switch so the power is already 5V. The resistor strength on the diagram may also be off since I just used an online calculator not measuring the actual voltage and current.

But by all means, please do try it just know I didn't test it ... and please post your results









Understood.. I'm still puttng things together. Most off, trying to find the two of the same switchs, just one 'Blue-led lite' & another 'Red-led lite'.
I found these switchs:_Illuminated Round Rocker switch: 'MicroCenter'._







http://microcenter.com/single_produc...uct_id=0219018
and this one: _Illuminated RED SPST Rocker switch: 'RadioShack'._







http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=2103602
These are 12v'ers.. (Both don't come in opposite color I need). The mount on the back are almost the same size hole as the existing-switch hole on the 'Scout'! I do have a question tho, the Led's are looped in the fans through the Red or the Yellow coming from the wires off the Fan???
"" I had a old fan with 3 wires coming out of it and when I snipped the yellow one, the led's and the power stopped. I tied them back & when I snipped the Red, just the Led's turned off."" So I figure it's like that on most fans as long as the wires are colored???

Sorry for the edit...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
The top and windowed panel are cleared and buffed with Meguire's clear plastic polish. The front panel just turned out shiny. Thanks for the compliment.









Your welcome. Great work bud. When I get to Israel. Thats when I'll have more time to paint mine. We will be talking sir when that happens..LOL


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
my scout... is... so... sexy....

its sitting on the floor next to my mill at the shop i work at with another box in its box with a bunch of R4s and a fan controller and my PSU 

i cant wait to get home tonight...

ill have some pictures uped by monday at the latest... like i said. i need to get my camera back from my gf Jina..

Striker; If I haven't 'Welcomed You Sir'. WELCOME..LOL Make sure you go to the First page: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...cout-club.html
and 'Signature' your tag: "Wear It Proud"!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


After you post some pics of your new 'Rig'.......


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


my scout... is... so... sexy....

its sitting on the floor next to my mill at the shop i work at with another box in its box with a bunch of R4s and a fan controller and my PSU 

i cant wait to get home tonight...

ill have some pictures uped by monday at the latest... like i said. i need to get my camera back from my gf Jina..


Congrats on the Scout! Yes, pictures please. Also, when you post the pictures, be sure to C&P the PHP for our club signature tag.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


I do have a question tho, the Led's are looped in the fans through the Red or the Yellow coming from the wires off the Fan??? 
"" I had a old fan with 3 wires coming out of it and when I snipped the yellow one, the led's and the power stopped. I tied them back & when I snipped the Red, just the Led's turned off."" So I figure it's like that on most fans as long as the wires are colored???


I need to preface that I am no expert so please take what I say with a grain of salt.

There are 4 wires coming out of the stock Scout fans. 2 are for fan power and the other 2 are for LED power. I always thought the 3 wire fans are PWM â€" the third wire being a speed sensor. Iâ€™m not sure why what you did cut power to the LEDs but not the fan.

Here is a decent tutorial on how to joey mod a typical LED fan to have separate LED power leads. Keeping in mind that (according to this guy), not all fans have the LEDs isolated from the motor.

Personally, this all seems to be a bit of a hassle which is why Iâ€™m always on the lookout for LED fans with separate power leads.


----------



## clee413

Hey, fellow AMD people:

Quote:



Rather than just quoting a single clock speed per CPU, these latest listings display additional "Turbo" speeds of 3.3GHz (up from 2.8GHz) for the 1055T and 3.6GHz (up from 3.2GHz) for the 1090T. We can probably take that as confirmation of last month's rumors, which said AMD had implemented a core "overclocking" scheme similar to Intel's Turbo Boost.

Looks like the six-core Phenom IIs cost about $206 for the Phenom II X6 1055T and $296 for the 1090T. The Norwegian site also confirms 9MB of L3 cache and 125W thermal envelopes for both offerings.


Here's the source with full article.


----------



## clee413

Noctua Ultra Silent 140mm Fan NF-P14 FLX

Arrived via USPS just now










Probably install this bad boy tonight as top fan exhaust


----------



## Striker36

yea i was planing on waiting for the PHP tag till my name was on the list for real and i get some pics up and start my work log/warranty voiding

but damn... this case is better than i remember it from a build i did for a friend about a 8 months ago


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
I need to preface that I am no expert so please take what I say with a grain of salt.

There are 4 wires coming out of the stock Scout fans. 2 are for fan power and the other 2 are for LED power. I always thought the 3 wire fans are PWM - the third wire being a speed sensor. I'm not sure why what you did cut power to the LEDs but not the fan.

Here is a decent tutorial on how to joey mod a typical LED fan to have separate LED power leads. Keeping in mind that (according to this guy), not all fans have the LEDs isolated from the motor.

Personally, this all seems to be a bit of a hassle which is why I'm always on the lookout for LED fans with separate power leads.

well, these are the fans I have in my "Scout'. They are 'Rosewill' Fans; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200049 : beside the ones they come with!!!
QUOTING my self.. LOL

Quote:

"" I had a old fan with 3 wires coming out of it and when I snipped the yellow one, the led's and the power stopped. I tied them back & when I snipped the Red, just the Led's turned off."" So I figure it's like that on most fans as long as the wires are colored???
Now I haven't done this to the fans that are in there now but I ordered 2 'NEW' ones just in case when I test. Thanks for the 'decent Tutorial'. By the way, I should replace them, there over 18 months old and still running top speed, well about 1900rpm.. LOL
Just taken it all in right now; like this, until It's all together.. You do happen to find fans with '4' leads, Post them please...


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROGUE1266*


YOU DO HAPPEN TO FIND FANS WITH '4' LEADS, POST THEM PLEASE...










Oh man the Scout's stock fans have become a sort of holy grail for me you don't even understand. Specifically I'm referring to the 140mm and 120mm red LED fans with the separate LED on/off wiring.

A CM rep told me straight up you can't buy these fans in the U.S. So I ask what if I break one and need a new one? He says I need to file an RMA lols!! I've had people from pc parts stores contact CM about these fans and they get no response. I just got an email from CM parts in Chino, CA, and they say no dice on the fans. So let's go outside the U.S. haha ...

They do have 120mm red and blue versions of our fans but sold overseas in Asia. A CM parts store based in the Netherlands sells 120mm blue ones with an LED on/off switch which I'm assuming you can just hack off and tap into the Scout switch. So what about other manufacturers??

Enermax sells the Everest fan in 120mm with an on/off switch. But these fans are rather pricey because of a temp sensor that most people say is ineffective. Lots of complaints about airflow too. They will be selling 140mm versions of a different fan with LED on/off.

So as you can tell, this has been like my moby dick and I'm the LED fan on/off wiring captain ahab lols.


----------



## Danny Boy

well wife is about 18 mins from finishing her interview...._fingers crosed_


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
well wife is about 18 mins from finishing her interview...._fingers crosed_

. . . same for here for you & family there, Plus, even have "toes" cross'd 4 ya...







. . . . . best of luck ......

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## PathogenX

Glad to see you were able to fit that 5870.
I myself have no money to afford one but good to see that I can fit 5850 or 470 (within my price range) very easily.

Going to order the yate loons this week... Might even replace my front fan as well ;3

are the medium speed too loud?


----------



## Enfluenza

hmm should i buy scout, sniper or HAF 922? my cooling sucks with 2 80mm fans and no cable management.
decisions, decisions...


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
. . . same for here for you & family there, Plus, even have "toes" cross'd 4 ya...







. . . . . best of luck ......

mr-Charles .









.

thanks mr-Charles. Nice of ya.

Well waiting for rest of items to arrive from ups then gonna tear down rig, put 4850x2 in there somehow, and then try to fix temps on H50. The H50 has got to be more the 5C degrees better then a small 92mm cooler....atleast i hope. top temps last night with h50 after 10 mins of IBT maximum was 51c while idle is right around same 30-31 with quick dip to 29c...something it didnt do before.

before i rip it apart, i wanna get input from u guys, this is how i have my airflow setup. side intake, front bottom exhaust, rear intake and top exhaust.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
hmm should i buy scout, sniper or HAF 922? my cooling sucks with 2 80mm fans and no cable management.
decisions, decisions...

Take the Scout, it might be equal too the 922 but as a 15 year old LAN is a part of life and the scout is waaaaaay easier too carry than the HAF, trust me my friend has the HAF case and it's Huuuuuuge


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


hmm should i buy scout, sniper or HAF 922? my cooling sucks with 2 80mm fans and no cable management.
decisions, decisions...


I used to have that same case, i had to mod the heck out of it to get any air flow. I cut out the back 120mm fan grill, made a 120mm hole in front of the hdd cage instead of the 2 80mm that normally go there. Then i cut out the blowhole from 80mm to 120mm which made the top 5.25 bay unusable lol. I also made a new window with a 120mm hole for the vid cards. I would totally go with the scout, haf, or sniper. I love my scout and for air cooling it works fabulous but my next case is going to be an corsair obsidian or a silverstone TJ07 for water hehe. I highly recommend the scout!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
hmm should i buy scout, sniper or HAF 922? my cooling sucks with 2 80mm fans and no cable management.
decisions, decisions...

IMO You can't go wrong with any of those 3, so I think it would be your personal preferences that will be the decider.

Prior to purchasing the Scout, I also was in-between Scout & Sniper. The main reason I did not include the HAF in my decision is because the HAF is the overall visual design. Silver interior, no side window, and the big "HAF" logo on the side of the case isn't my style.

Before you continue reading my reply, note that I love the Scout. I will do my very best to not be biased though.

*Cost:* At the time of my purchase decision, the Scout was priced at $79.99 with free shipping and a $10 MIR Card. The Sniper was $139.99 I believe.

*Design:* Scout and Sniper, to me, have a very similar design, of course being from the same "Storm" line, you can think of the 2 as brothers. The largest differences that stood out to me were the side panels, and the bulky size of the Sniper.

I prefer having a visual window, and I prefer a sleeker front/side design of the Scout. I do, however, like the Snipers front panel. The many angles give it a robotic, muscular feel. Whereas the Scout is flat, simple, and sleek. If you get to know me long enough, I am a "Less is more" type of person, so the choice for my taste was obvious in choosing the Scout over the Sniper in the design department.

*Efficiency:* Like I said before, 2 cases, brothers from the same mother. They seem to run quiet like each other as far as air flow and access. The Sniper (I think) has a build in fan speed controller (or what looks like one), foot pedals that stick out on both sides, and 2 holes in the back for cables running out of the case (not sure when that will be needed). Scout also has the front I/O available at the top, 2 carry handles at the top, and for the most part, looks like a sleeper with most of its utilities well hidden.

Again, these are my opinions & I would think you'll be happy with either the Scout / Sniper / HAF, but in my recent experience the HAF was not in the running. That doesn't mean I think the HAF isn't a good case, but just not the case for me.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
thanks mr-Charles. Nice of ya.

Well waiting for rest of items to arrive from ups then gonna tear down rig, put 4850x2 in there somehow, and then try to fix temps on H50. The H50 has got to be more the 5C degrees better then a small 92mm cooler....atleast i hope. top temps last night with h50 after 10 mins of IBT maximum was 51c while idle is right around same 30-31 with quick dip to 29c...something it didnt do before.

before i rip it apart, i wanna get input from u guys, this is how i have my airflow setup. side intake, front bottom exhaust, rear intake and top exhaust.

This how I have mine Danny. I figure the 140mm on top sucks up the extra heat that my build up top. I'm cutting out all my metel screening
this week-end. Front,Back & Top..... Edit: How the wife do??? Good I hope. Good Luck!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Glad to see you were able to fit that 5870. 
I myself have no money to afford one but good to see that I can fit 5850 or 470 (within my price range) very easily.

Going to order the yate loons this week... Might even replace my front fan as well ;3

are the medium speed too loud?


 Ok Path, you may have figured what I'm about to say. Too loud is relative. Ok on medium speed the loons are about the same as the CM R4, this is to me, I don't have good medium range hearing. Even on high they are better than the noise I put up with having Zalman fans. Loons are more of a buzzzz, Zalmans are a Wirrrrrrrrr. So relative to what I have experienced on medium they are not at all loud.

Where'd you get a price on a 470?


----------



## Danny Boy

little update, wife should know tomorrow, Friday or Monday about job...and currently im scoutless as i have removed my pc and put it in my old full tower case so my 4850x2 would fit. Gonna do some modding and take lots of pics tomorrow.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


little update, wife should know tomorrow, Friday or Monday about job...and currently im scoutless as i have removed my pc and put it in my old full tower case so my 4850x2 would fit. Gonna do some modding and take lots of pics tomorrow.


If your gonna mod now, might as well make it so you can fit the biggest o f the big







You know go big or stay home.


----------



## clee413

I posted this in the Air Cooling section, but only got 1 general reply. I'm reposting it here to hopefully get a more detailed answer:

I am interested in adding RAM air cooling fans to my existing RAM.

The RAM I am using is: G.SKILL 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 Model F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ

After a Google search, "RAM Cooler", I got results of RAM cooler by Corsair, OCZ, Arctic, and G.Skill.

My question is, are there RAM air cooling fans that are universal to fit most DDR2 RAM sticks, or does the RAM, model specific, have to be compatible with specific coolers? (Hopefully I stated the question well)

*Example:* Will this G.Skill cooler fit for my RAM? If not, are there any RAM coolers that will fit for my RAM?


----------



## Striker36

most ram coolers actually attached to the retainer clips on your mobo. and as far as im aware most ram slots are the same size ma3 it be DDR2 or DDR3

so you should be all set with any of them

Edit.... i really need to slow down typing.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok Path, you may have figured what I'm about to say. Too loud is relative. Ok on medium speed the loons are about the same as the CM R4, this is to me, I don't have good medium range hearing. Even on high they are better than the noise I put up with having Zalman fans. Loons are more of a buzzzz, Zalmans are a Wirrrrrrrrr. So relative to what I have experienced on medium they are not at all loud.

Where'd you get a price on a 470?


assumption on the price.

and I shot CM an rma for the fan. See as if its going to be free I might as well have an extra one right?

If they are going to ask for my broken one and I have to pay shipping back and forth than its not worth it IMO. When I can get a better fan for pretty much the same.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


most ram coolers actually attached to the retainer clips on your mobo. and as far as im aware most ram slots are the same size ma3 it be DDR2 or DDR3

so you should be all set with any of them

Edit.... i really need to slow down typing.


Ram coolers do not work on new ASUS motherboards. 
So be aware if you are going to buy a 1366 or 1156 asus board clip on ram coolers like the corsair ones are not going to work.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


little update, wife should know tomorrow, Friday or Monday about job...and currently im scoutless as i have removed my pc and put it in my old full tower case so my 4850x2 would fit. Gonna do some modding and take lots of pics tomorrow.



. . . . . will be looking forward towards the pick's of your modding; Don't forget pic's of your Newly stuff 
when ya git-it-in & all ; Hope all went well with the wife's interv., will keep thing's here in a "positive" aspect 
for you & the wife'y there,







{ dang toes are STILL tie'd into knot's now for ya, but no biggy, 
got 2 left feet anyway's . . .







thnx-as-well







}.....LOLOlolol......G/L

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If your gonna mod now, might as well make it so you can fit the biggest o f the big







You know go big or stay home.


Well git everything setup in my full tower, took case outside and started cutting and dang dremel battery died.. u all are gonna curse me, but I just started cutting, no measurements. What I am cutting is the 90 degree corner that is the top left part of hd case and bottom left part of floppy drive area. I am also cutting out the front grill cover and top metal grill cover. im cutting enough out so I will be able to install any size video card. i will take pics tonight and post them tomorrow of exactly where I will be cutting. Have a feeling its going to take days as I an using a baytery operated dremel and its not very powerful.


----------



## Enigma8750

The secret of the dremel is too not push to hard on your dremel head on the steel. Take the time and go slow and the battery will last longer and the cut will be more clean.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
After a Google search, "RAM Cooler", I got results of RAM cooler by Corsair, OCZ, Arctic, and G.Skill.

Nice find on the ram coolers!! I'm thinking of picking one up not necessarily to cool my ram since I don't OC them but to get some air across the mobo since I'm using an H50 and worry not enough air is getting on there.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Newegg has a few coolers also http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...93&name=Memory


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I am interested in adding RAM air cooling fans to my existing RAM.

The RAM I am using is: G.SKILL 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 Model F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ

After a Google search, "RAM Cooler", I got results of RAM cooler by Corsair, OCZ, Arctic, and G.Skill

*Example:* Will this G.Skill cooler fit for my RAM? If not, are there any RAM coolers that will fit for my RAM?

Well, The only dual-fan RAM cooler I've owned is the OCZ.
There is a single fang,tooth like thingy at the end of each arm. Hook the arms of the RAM cooler to locking clasps of the RAM slots.The fang is suppost to sit in between each clasp. Well, the middle of the four mem.slots. Mine sits Between the 2 slots on the right of the 4 slots just so I can fit it next to my CPU cooler. It holds to the clips real tight. I had to bend back the arms on the RAM cooler because I thought it was going to crack off my mem.locking clasps. I have a Gigabyte GE-MA785G-UD3H mobo. She fit tho. A friend of mine has a ASUS M2N-SLI-Delx. mobo with a 'ArticFreezer CPU-Heatsink & fan. It basicly blocks the first mem.slot all together. But he bought one of these and we got it to fit. Missing his CPU cooler by 'MM'..








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...20RAM%20cooler
I've been running this thing for 6-9 months now. 12 hours a day, sometimes 14. All week long, every week since I bought it.
The RAM it sits over is G-skill, PI-black PC26400(800mhz). http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-209-_-Product
The ones with the tall heatsinks on them. This OCZ will Def. fit over them so it's saft to say they will fit over your RAM... and the pick below. That is a diff. mobo the cooler is sitting on. This Gigabyte board, they sit even closer to the CPU cooler...


----------



## Forum

Count me in! Just recieved my scout UPS yesterday...awesome!
























This will be goin in it soon!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forum* 
Count me in! Just recieved my scout UPS yesterday...awesome!
























This will be goin in it soon!

















Welcome aboard Scout! I'm lovin' the sock lines


----------



## Forum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Welcome aboard Scout! I'm lovin' the sock lines










Thanks man, those aren't goin in the case though, they stay on my feet...possibly the same pair until the build is done, who knows. I'm a pretty busy guy


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forum* 
Count me in! Just recieved my scout UPS yesterday...awesome!
























This will be goin in it soon!

















Hehe i live right above you in auburn, about 20 mins north.

Wow deja vu... hey welcome, nice choice of hardware!







Rep+


----------



## stvptrsn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Hehe i live right above you in auburn, about 20 mins north.

Wow deja vu... hey welcome, nice choice of hardware!







Rep+

How many Sacramento area people do we have here?







Although I did defect to the 690 II I'm still subscribed here hehe

Steve


----------



## ACM

Ah I need 2 120mm's for my side panel.

But no money in paypal.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I posted this in the Air Cooling section, but only got 1 general reply. I'm reposting it here to hopefully get a more detailed answer:

I am interested in adding RAM air cooling fans to my existing RAM.

The RAM I am using is: G.SKILL 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 Model F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ

After a Google search, "RAM Cooler", I got results of RAM cooler by Corsair, OCZ, Arctic, and G.Skill.

My question is, are there RAM air cooling fans that are universal to fit most DDR2 RAM sticks, or does the RAM, model specific, have to be compatible with specific coolers? (Hopefully I stated the question well)

*Example:* Will this G.Skill cooler fit for my RAM? If not, are there any RAM coolers that will fit for my RAM?

I got 1 of those G.Skill jobs ariving today or tomorrow, I will let you know what its like. I just noticed now, the fan is 3500RPM, yet it only pushs 7.75CFM ? ? ? Is that a typo ?


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forum* 
Count me in! Just recieved my scout UPS yesterday...awesome!
























This will be goin in it soon!

















GRATS and welcome allso am i relay the onley one here that was crazy to put a v10 in the scout?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forum* 
Count me in! Just recieved my scout UPS yesterday...awesome!









Welcome Forum.... Nice pick in Hardwear sir. Remember to ck out the First page. http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...cout-club.html


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I got 1 of those G.Skill jobs ariving today or tomorrow, I will let you know what its like. I just noticed now, the fan is 3500RPM, yet it only pushs 7.75CFM ? ? ? Is that a typo ?


I think it is Defec.. 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Well, The only dual-fan RAM cooler I've owned is the OCZ.


^^^^This is the one I own. SpeedFan shows mine is spinning at 3940 RPM's. When I first try it out, when I put my hand behind the fans. It was blowing like a 'Tornado'.. Here it is on NewEgg but no spec's shown.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...20RAM%20cooler

Manufacturer product page on it. http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...c_cooler_rev_2 There, they dont have CFM either. 
Short answer: I think it is a Typo....


----------



## Striker36

Gentlemen...

i have a mission for you. should you choose to accept it you will be directly contributing to the modding of a fellow scouts case and get as much rep as i can hand out.

here it is.

a few months ago some where in this thread some one posted a link to and a picture (im almost positive it was Gen Enigma) an electrical contact that attached to the side panel of computer cases eliminating the need to have wires run from your side window fans to the rest of the chase.

i would a couple of those contacts in my build. find them and i would be eternally grateful

this message probably wont self destruct in 5 seconds but who knows?


----------



## AyeYo

Sorry to butt in with another random question...

How many of your guys have not only cut out the top fan mesh, but also the plastic grill? I was looking at it today and realize it basically cuts down the flow area by half... not good at all.

If you have, can you post a picture? I'd like to see how that irreversable mod looks before I do it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Sorry to butt in with another random question...

How many of your guys have not only cut out the top fan mesh, but also the plastic grill? I was looking at it today and realize it basically cuts down the flow area by half... not good at all.

If you have, can you post a picture? I'd like to see how that irreversable mod looks before I do it.


I wouldn't do it. Rather put in a stronger fan. I've thought about it, but it's just too much of a hole. It would be different if the surface were flat, but with different surface heights it would be just fugly. Cut out the metal grill and get stronger fan. Let's help to keep our Scouts beautiful.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I wouldn't do it. Rather put in a stronger fan. I've thought about it, but it's just too much of a hole. It would be different if the surface were flat, but with different surface heights it would be just fugly. Cut out the metal grill and get stronger fan. Let's help to keep our Scouts beautiful.


That's exactly what's been preventing me from doing it.

However, I've considered cutting out every other slat, which would only leave 25% blockage and keep the grill look.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


That's exactly what's been preventing me from doing it.

However, I've considered cutting out every other slat, which would only leave 25% blockage and keep the grill look.


In the end you'll do what you want and we'll all either ooh or aww over it, but it has to be satisfactory to you not us. Go with what you feel is right. Check out some of Brisleep's recent posts. He recently changed out the top fan for a Noctua, I can't remember the model, and says it blows two feet out the top now. If your apprehensive about cutting the plastic, try a stronger fan first and if that don't work cut the hell out of it to suit your needs.


----------



## Danny Boy

Can everyone post pics if how u mounted your g50? Thanks everyone


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Can everyone post pics if how u mounted your g50? Thanks everyone


You mean h50 right? Heres mine when I first installed it. However; now I have the fan and the radiator reversed with the fan as an exhaust.


----------



## Enigma8750

Sorry guys.. I know that I have been absent for the past 10 to 15 pages,but I have been on Grand Jury Duty till this morning. I am back guys.. Now I just have to read 30 pages. I will be here for a while but most of my time I will be updating the Thread.. PM me if you need me..


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Sorry to butt in with another random question...

How many of your guys have not only cut out the top fan mesh, but also the plastic grill? I was looking at it today and realize it basically cuts down the flow area by half... not good at all.

If you have, can you post a picture? I'd like to see how that irreversable mod looks before I do it.


Many others and myself have cut out the sniper thing in the plastic front cover if thats what you are reffering to. It looked cheesy and there is no easy way to make the fan most of us have in the 5.25" drive bays have the same sniper crosshair thing.

Heres a pic (crap camera, sorry)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Gentlemen...

i have a mission for you. should you choose to accept it you will be directly contributing to the modding of a fellow scouts case and get as much rep as i can hand out.

here it is.

a few months ago some where in this thread some one posted a link to and a picture (im almost positive it was Gen Enigma) an electrical contact that attached to the side panel of computer cases eliminating the need to have wires run from your side window fans to the rest of the chase.

i would a couple of those contacts in my build. find them and i would be eternally grateful

this message probably wont self destruct in 5 seconds but who knows?










I think you are reffering to "Terminal Blocks", try a auto spares place. I have yet to find them in my country (not really looking hard enough I think). Just make sure you don't use something that looks very similar called a Nuetral Bar









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Can everyone post pics if how u mounted your g50? Thanks everyone


 I mounted my H50 in the drive bays as a push/pull intake. The mesh in the front is always icey cold to the touch. I felt inside today (wrapping red gel around my ***** pink cathode thanks to General E's advice) and was pleased to feel that it is like a windstorm inside the case. 
Heres a pic :









Also take a look in my gallery here -> http://cmss.dev.x10hosting.com/


----------



## DefecTalisman

Oh, you ment the top fan plastic grill :s I wouldn't go there but didn't Photon Moo ?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I think you are reffering to "Terminal Blocks", try a auto spares place. I have yet to find them in my country (not really looking hard enough I think). Just make sure you don't use something that looks very similar called a Nuetral Bar



nope. not looking for a terminal block. i know what those are and were to find them lol.... i have 2 or 3 in the modding plans already...l

im looking for something more like the charger for a macbook only not magnetic. how their is no actual male/female connector just 2 flat (asexual?) contacts that touch each other.

their was a pic and a source to buy them from in this thread some place.... but i cant find it after almost literally 4 hours of of looking and skiming


----------



## DefecTalisman

Found images of Terminal Blocks for yopu

















don't waste your time with these stupid chocolate block things









Great for once of things that you aren't to arsed about, but no good for your PC.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Oh, you ment the top fan plastic grill :s


Yes. Personally, I like the front sniper thing, but that's another issue and it also doesn't block airflow like the top grill does.

I was thinking of getting one of these and leaving the grill in place...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10..._-_27_dBA.html

I think the stock fan's 60cfm rating is a load of crap. Either that or it just doesn't have the power to get through that grill.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


nope. not looking for a terminal block. i know what those are and were to find them lol.... i have 2 or 3 in the modding plans already...l

im looking for something more like the charger for a macbook only not magnetic. how their is no actual male/female connector just 2 flat (asexual?) contacts that touch each other.

their was a pic and a source to buy them from in this thread some place.... but i cant find it after almost literally 4 hours of of looking and skiming


Ah, ok. Long day at work








I have no clue, but would love to see how they approached that.


----------



## Rockr69

After 13 days my replacement AGP card is on it's way. I don't know what the hell was up with newegg. The item that I RMA'd was no longer in stock (Sapphire HD 3850 AGP for those that don't know the back story)and every time I called, which was only like three times, they were rude and short and the policy was written in stone! First off they said the serial # wasn't matching up, HUH?! Second It was no longer in stock and policy was no in-store credit (well I believe Dannyboy can dispute that claim) refund only. Then I get an E-mail stating that I may choose a substitute item for, and this is the exact word they used, "around" the same price. So I'm thinking COOL! For my trouble of having to send this item in twice, $20 shouldn't be too much to ask. Boy was I wrong! I was curtly informed the replacement item had to be equal or lesser value or I had to accept a return. I had to remind the guy of all the glowing reviews I've read about how Newegg "upgraded me for free!" in the various product reviews. I also explained that I understood about performance mismatches as nothing in that category came even close the performance of the Sapphire. I mean having to go from 256-bit ddr3 to 128-bit ddr3 hurts even if you get a gpu upgrade. So I suggested this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814131329 and had to settle with this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814161308,which for the my buddy will probably be a great card (he currently runs a FX5200, I know, Poor guy).
I figure what's $20 bucks between friends, right? *Everything* according to the way Newegg handled this one. I'll keep buying from them cuz I'm afraid to go anywhere else, but my confidence has been shaken.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Yes. Personally, I like the front sniper thing, but that's another issue and it also doesn't block airflow like the top grill does.

I was thinking of getting one of these and leaving the grill in place...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10..._-_27_dBA.html

I think the stock fan's 60cfm rating is a load of crap. Either that or it just doesn't have the power to get through that grill.

I hear ya. I felt the same way before cutting out my top fan grill, the metal not the plastic and while it didn't create a wind blowing turbine it did increase the airflow X2 and that was good enough for me.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
You mean h50 right? Heres mine when I first installed it. However; now I have the fan and the radiator reversed with the fan as an exhaust.



what temps are you getting with your b50(with the h50) and what is your OC on it?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
Gentlemen...

i have a mission for you. should you choose to accept it you will be directly contributing to the modding of a fellow scouts case and get as much rep as i can hand out.

here it is.

a few months ago some where in this thread some one posted a link to and a picture (im almost positive it was Gen Enigma) an electrical contact that attached to the side panel of computer cases eliminating the need to have wires run from your side window fans to the rest of the chase.

i would a couple of those contacts in my build. find them and i would be eternally grateful

this message probably wont self destruct in 5 seconds but who knows?









Hey Striker. Did you mean these pics?????


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
what temps are you getting with your b50(with the h50) and what is your OC on it?

Right now the temps are 0 because I had to RMA my GD-70, but before it died I was OC'd to 3.8ish with idle temp of 26c and load under Prime95blend was 52-55c. Not too shabby and before you ask if you do; I'm using Dynex TIM form Best Buy.


----------



## clee413

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Striker36*   Gentlemen...

i have a mission for you. should you choose to accept it you will be directly contributing to the modding of a fellow scouts case and get as much rep as i can hand out.

here it is.

a few months ago some where in this thread some one posted a link to and a picture (im almost positive it was Gen Enigma) an electrical contact that attached to the side panel of computer cases eliminating the need to have wires run from your side window fans to the rest of the chase.

i would a couple of those contacts in my build. find them and i would be eternally grateful

this message probably wont self destruct in 5 seconds but who knows?







  
Think the topic was started in this thread by seven9st surfer. Along with the solid knowledge base of the CMSSC (not researched by me) here are the tools I found that I think you are looking for.

*Tip:* Next time you can just scroll to the top of this page and click, *Search this thread* and enter keywords. No problem helping you out, but just in case you wanted to know for future reference.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*   http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=21287  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*   http://www.spodesabode.com/archive/c...article/fanbus it's a trick to find the components but it'll do the job  
   
 YouTube- Terminal Block Installation Guide (Part 1 of 5)  



 
Click the video screen once to play, and a 2nd time to be directed to YouTube to view the rest of the 5 guides.

Hopefully this is the information you were looking for. Also, Rogue has provided you with the diagram already. Oh, FYI, this is called *Terminal Block*. Here is where the topic of conversation began.


----------



## Rockr69

You guys are not getting what he's asking for. He wants info about something similar to the "wireless fan connector" like that which is on the Thermaltake Spedo case side panel so he doesn't have to unplug his side panel fans every time he takes it off.

"a few months ago some where in this thread some one posted a link to and a picture (im almost positive it was Gen Enigma) an electrical contact that attached to the side panel of computer cases eliminating the need to have wires run from your side window fans to the rest of the case."

No where does he say terminal block.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*









AM3 Socket? Do you have a link to the source?


Rockr69... The 890 and 870 are going to be the optimum boards. But Gigabite put the Thuban X6 on there processor list for the GA MA770 board so it will fit in any AM3 compatable slot. You will just have to settle with 1066 DDr2 Ram if that is the case but you will not have to run out and buy the next Gen 890 or 870 series board unless you really want the higher ram clock. The Thuban has 6 cores. 512x6 L2/6mb L3.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Rockr69... The 890 and 870 are going to be the optimum boards. But Gigabite put the Thuban X6 on there processor list for the GA MA770 board so it will fit in any AM3 compatable slot. You will just have to settle with 1066 DDr2 Ram if that is the case but you will not have to run out and buy the next Gen 890 or 870 series board unless you really want the higher ram clock. The Thuban has 6 cores. 512x6 L2/6mb L3.










I think you meant clee. Nice to know you were thinkin of me


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You guys are not getting what he's asking for. He wants info about something similar to the "wireless fan connector" like that which is on the Thermaltake Spedo case side panel so he doesn't have to unplug his side panel fans every time he takes it off.

"a few months ago some where in this thread some one posted a link to and a picture (im almost positive it was Gen Enigma) an electrical contact that attached to the side panel of computer cases eliminating the need to have wires run from your side window fans to the rest of the case."

No where does he say terminal block.










...I haven't had my morning coffee yet [/excuse]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Rockr69... The 890 and 870 are going to be the optimum boards. But Gigabite put the Thuban X6 on there processor list for the GA MA770 board so it will fit in any AM3 compatable slot. You will just have to settle with 1066 DDr2 Ram if that is the case but you will not have to run out and buy the next Gen 890 or 870 series board unless you really want the higher ram clock. The Thuban has 6 cores. 512x6 L2/6mb L3.










Nice. Yea I have a board that is AM3 ready (currently using an AM2 chip). I think what the plan will be is:


> *Step 1:* Buy AM3 X6 Chip
> *Step 2:* Replace X2 Chip with X6 Chip
> *Step 4:* Upgrade Motherboard to DDR3 support
> *Step 5:* Upgrade RAM (3x2GB)


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I think you meant clee. Nice to know you were thinkin of me


----------



## Danny Boy

well got my first real Vantage score with my 4850x2, after a small oc of 725/1125 i got a score of p134646 with a cpu score of 12454 and gpy score of 14095. Looks like im 4th now in 4850x2 scores.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


most ram coolers actually attached to the retainer clips on your mobo. and as far as im aware most ram slots are the same size ma3 it be DDR2 or DDR3

so you should be all set with any of them

Edit.... i really need to slow down typing.





> Nice, thanks! I wasn't exactly sure how the cooler would attach to the RAM and if all coolers attached the same way.


Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Ram coolers do not work on new ASUS motherboards. 
So be aware if you are going to buy a 1366 or 1156 asus board clip on ram coolers like the corsair ones are not going to work.





> I have an ASRock board. I'll look into size though.. hopefully


Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Nice find on the ram coolers!! I'm thinking of picking one up not necessarily to cool my ram since I don't OC them but to get some air across the mobo since I'm using an H50 and worry not enough air is getting on there.





> Thanks


Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose*


Newegg has a few coolers also http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...93&name=Memory





> Thanks


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Well, The only dual-fan RAM cooler I've owned is the OCZ. 
There is a single fang,tooth like thingy at the end of each arm. Hook the arms of the RAM cooler to locking clasps of the RAM slots.The fang is suppost to sit in between each clasp. Well, the middle of the four mem.slots. Mine sits Between the 2 slots on the right of the 4 slots just so I can fit it next to my CPU cooler. It holds to the clips real tight. I had to bend back the arms on the RAM cooler because I thought it was going to crack off my mem.locking clasps. I have a Gigabyte GE-MA785G-UD3H mobo. She fit tho. A friend of mine has a ASUS M2N-SLI-Delx. mobo with a 'ArticFreezer CPU-Heatsink & fan. It basicly blocks the first mem.slot all together. But he bought one of these and we got it to fit. Missing his CPU cooler by 'MM'..








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...20RAM%20cooler
I've been running this thing for 6-9 months now. 12 hours a day, sometimes 14. All week long, every week since I bought it.
The RAM it sits over is G-skill, PI-black PC26400(800mhz). http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-209-_-Product 
The ones with the tall heatsinks on them. This OCZ will Def. fit over them so it's saft to say they will fit over your RAM... and the pick below. That is a diff. mobo the cooler is sitting on. This Gigabyte board, they sit even closer to the CPU cooler...





> Appreciate the hands on experience.
> 
> Your RAM sticks have heat sinks on the top of them. This was one of my concerns, because my RAM stick DO NOT have heat sinks. So, I am wondering if the Air Cooler will be too *loose* without the heat sinks.


Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I got 1 of those G.Skill jobs ariving today or tomorrow, I will let you know what its like. I just noticed now, the fan is 3500RPM, yet it only pushs 7.75CFM ? ? ? Is that a typo ?





> Job to attach an air cool with a G-Skill Air Cooler or RAM sticks?


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Can everyone post pics if how u mounted your g50? Thanks everyone





> Here's mine Danny.
> 
> *<<If this text is the rear of my case>> [Exhaust Fan] [Radiator] [Exhaust Fan]*
> 
> Hope that above text based diagram is clear, haha. Basically doing a push/pull exhaust with 2 corsair 120mm fans (yes, I have a 2nd matching fan that came with the H50 box)


----------



## the.ronin

Clee, what are the CCFLs you are running there?


----------



## Forum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hehe i live right above you in auburn, about 20 mins north.

Wow deja vu... hey welcome, nice choice of hardware!







Rep+


No way, I gew up in Auburn, who are you?!


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Clee, what are the CCFLs you are running there?


12in Dual Blue Cold Cathode Kit

The link will direct you to Xoxide - The actual product I purchased

Quote:



*Specifications*
Length: 12.25 inches

Average Current Demand +/- 3.7w

Encased in a 100% acrylic shell for proper light distribution

Encased inverter for safety

Dual light capability

Huge Lifespan


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You guys are not getting what he's asking for. He wants info about something similar to the "wireless fan connector" like that which is on the Thermaltake Spedo case side panel so he doesn't have to unplug his side panel fans every time he takes it off.

"a few months ago some where in this thread some one posted a link to and a picture (im almost positive it was Gen Enigma) an electrical contact that attached to the side panel of computer cases eliminating the need to have wires run from your side window fans to the rest of the case."

No where does he say terminal block.


^^^^ this.









thanks rocker









now i think i might take the rest of today and look some more... yay for easy days at work and a boss that wont let me go home early....

this is what im looking for but i cant find a place to buy them. i need 2 at the very least









sorry for the crappy picture... best i can get at work...


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
12in Dual Blue Cold Cathode Kit

The link will direct you to Xoxide - The actual product I purchased

You managed to fit the 12" tubes in there? I can see it fitting up top but I can't see how you squeezed it in at the bottom

I've got a Logysis 12" up top and it's basically just jammed in there all uneven. Drives me nuts. The H50 rad is not making things easier. In fact, I can't even do push/pull on the rad and have the 12" up there at the same time.

Your lighting looks really good.


----------



## Striker36

well i officially dislike Thermaltake..... i just called up their customer service/parts department and inquired about getting replacement parts for the "spedo case my sister just gave me for my birthday" (wink wink nudge nudge) and the rep told me that they can only sell/RMA parts to the original owner... wich is apparently my "sister" because the purchase was in her name.

so that makes getting the conecter from Thermaltake a dead end


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
^^^^ this.









thanks rocker









now i think i might take the rest of today and look some more... yay for easy days at work and a boss that wont let me go home early....

this is what im looking for but i cant find a place to buy them. i need 2 at the very least









sorry for the crappy picture... best i can get at work...

Now that I understand your question, I've been hunting for the same thing via Google. Very tough, I haven't even come close yet. I did, however, do a little research on the same case to get a better idea of it.

Skip to 2:20, its only about 5 seconds long.

Quote:

Wireless side panel 23cm fan


YouTube- #1015 - Thermaltake Spedo Advance Package Case Video Review


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Think the topic was started in this thread by seven9st surfer. Along with the solid knowledge base of the CMSSC (not researched by me) here are the tools I found that I think you are looking for.

*Tip:* Next time you can just scroll to the top of this page and click, *Search this thread* and enter keywords. No problem helping you out, but just in case you wanted to know for future reference.

YouTube- Terminal Block Installation Guide (Part 1 of 5)

Click the video screen once to play, and a 2nd time to be directed to YouTube to view the rest of the 5 guides.

Hopefully this is the information you were looking for. Also, Rogue has provided you with the diagram already. Oh, FYI, this is called *Terminal Block*. Here is where the topic of conversation began.


I am so glad to see I am not the only one that strugles with damn molex plugs


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
You managed to fit the 12â€ tubes in there? I can see it fitting up top but I canâ€™t see how you squeezed it in at the bottom

Iâ€™ve got a Logysis 12â€ up top and itâ€™s basically just jammed in there all uneven. Drives me nuts. The H50 rad is not making things easier. In fact, I canâ€™t even do push/pull on the rad and have the 12â€ up there at the same time.

Your lighting looks really good.

Yes, at the top I used a black 3M double-sided sticky, and its the kind that is thick and squishy. I'm sure you're familiar with it.

As for the bottom, the CCFL won't fit *between* the rails for the side panel & HDD bay. Basically, all it's doing it just sitting on top of the rail without any permanent mounting.

I will be happy to take a picture of it, off, close up, so you can get a better idea of what I'm talking about, if needed. Sometimes, it's hard to explain in words.

The push/pull on the rad.. well, I guess it would depend more on your motherboard.. maybe.. one thing I couldn't do is have the tubes' connection to the rad placed on top because of the top 140mm case fan. I can show you images of that set up as well.

If you need pictures, please reply and let me know you do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
well i officially dislike Thermaltake..... i just called up their customer service/parts department and inquired about getting replacement parts for the "spedo case my sister just gave me for my birthday" (wink wink nudge nudge) and the rep told me that they can only sell/RMA parts to the original owner... wich is apparently my "sister" because the purchase was in her name.

so that makes getting the conecter from Thermaltake a dead end

Nice try.

If you want to pursue getting the part from Thermaltake, I'm sure somebody on OCN owns the case (wink wink, nudge nudge).


----------



## Danny Boy

WIFE GOT THE JOB 45K a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from hey 27K job AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I am so glad to see I am not the only one that strugles with damn molex plugs









Oh how I hate Molex. Really do. I think the only Molex connections I have left are Molex to 3 pin for additional 3 pin females for my 2 front case fans.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
WIFE GOT THE JOB 45K a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from hey 27K job AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA

SWEEET! Congrats you two.


----------



## DefecTalisman

This thing looks pretty simple -> http://www.motherboards.org/imagevie...1863_p5_16.jpg


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


WIFE GOT THE JOB 45K a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from hey 27K job AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA



. .







. . *.CONGRAT's*







2 ya both 
{ well, really to the whole family...







} for there, on this accomplishment







! ! !









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


. .







. . *.CONGRAT's*







2 ya both 
{ well, really to the whole family...







} for there, on this accomplishment







! ! !









mr-Charles .









.


thanks everyone, means alot to us. Finally someone saw that my wife has the ability to do anything she puts her mind to. GO WIFEY!!!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


WIFE GOT THE JOB 45K a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from hey 27K job AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA












AWESOME!!!! grats dude. and give the woman a hug.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


WIFE GOT THE JOB 45K a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from hey 27K job AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA


 ConGrats to your wife Danny Boy... Things will be a little easyer now. Thank G-D.... G-D Bless Sir. Congrats bud....


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I will be happy to take a picture of it, off, close up, so you can get a better idea of what I'm talking about, if needed. Sometimes, it's hard to explain in words.


Yes, pictures would be great of both the top and bottom. Thanks!


----------



## Danny Boy

ok, my little 4.8v battery dremel is not working against this dam case, its too think....gonna have to wait till payday and buy a new dremel as this pos is horrible. battery is lasting like a good 2 mins before it starts bogging down and stopping...

here is some pics of the work done so far, will post pics of what i am trying to do in a sec


----------



## Danny Boy

and here in red is where i am planning on cutting out...still have not measured to see if this will fit my card....but it should lol. Once done cutting, will mount system in there to assure it fits and has room for future upgrades, as i am planning on quad crossfiring 2 4850x2 together. The bottom cut will acually be longer so that a 2nd 4850x2(or something else) can fit in there. Will still have room for 2 HD's at the bottom and 1 in the middle of the cards. Let me know what ya think everyone

EDIT: i know it looks nasty know, but once i am done, i will sand everything down, clean it and paint edges black again.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Yes, pictures would be great of both the top and bottom. Thanks!

Sure, no problem. I'll be sure to PM you when I have them, and post them here. I'll send you a friend request right now. Be sure to accept it in case I forget who asked for the pictures when I finish taking them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
ok, my little 4.8v battery dremel is not working against this dam case, its too think....gonna have to wait till payday and buy a new dremel as this pos is horrible. battery is lasting like a good 2 mins before it starts bogging down and stopping...

here is some pics of the work done so far, will post pics of what i am trying to do in a sec

I thought you only recently purchased your Dremel. Couldn't you do an exchange or return? If you have the receipt still, even though it's used, I would try, or at least get some partial store credit.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Sure, no problem. I'll be sure to PM you when I have them, and post them here. I'll send you a friend request right now. Be sure to accept it in case I forget who asked for the pictures when I finish taking them.

I thought you only recently purchased your Dremel. Couldn't you do an exchange or return? If you have the receipt still, even though it's used, I would try, or at least get some partial store credit.

yea purchased it at wal-mart about 3 weeks ago. will see what they say about it. need to get the wall powered verison...this one

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dremel-Var...i-Pro/10099162

here are some pics of this beast of a card, im going to crossfire 2 4850x2's and have to get a new motherboard and PSU before i can, but my other 4850X2 is in the mail and should arrive on friday.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
and here in red is where i am planning on cutting out...still have not measured to see if this will fit my card....but it should lol. Once done cutting, will mount system in there to assure it fits and has room for future upgrades, as i am planning on quad crossfiring 2 4850x2 together. The bottom cut will acually be longer so that a 2nd 4850x2(or something else) can fit in there. Will still have room for 2 HD's at the bottom and 1 in the middle of the cards. Let me know what ya think everyone

EDIT: i know it looks nasty know, but once i am done, i will sand everything down, clean it and paint edges black again.

Hmm i definately want to see that when its done. I thought the 4850x2 fit without mods?


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Hmm i definately want to see that when its done. I thought the 4850x2 fit without mods?

nope, way to long...about 1/2=3/4 inch to long


----------



## Danny Boy

wont be done till around the 1st sorry to say, gotta sit here and look at this big ugly full tower case.....i hate it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
wont be done till around the 1st sorry to say, gotta sit here and look at this big ugly full tower case.....i hate it.

Bring that Scout to my house and we'll cut the hell out of it and Git-R-Dun son.


----------



## Rockr69

WOOT! I just got this e-mail from MSI:

Dear valued customer (rockr69),
Item(s) for RMA (RR10007672) is/are now in shipping process. Please check below for your tracking number.

Carrier: FEDEX HOME

Tracking number: 085891840078080

Thank you for using our e-flow online RMA system, and thank you for your continued support of MSI products.

Sincerely,

MSI customer support team

Gonna be almost like X-mas here in about a week!


----------



## Danny Boy

what item is it, mb???


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
wont be done till around the 1st sorry to say, gotta sit here and look at this big ugly full tower case.....i hate it.

What full tower is it? Dang thats a long card. I'm planning on getting 2x hd5890/gtx495 and then doing a massive gpu/cpu/full mobo loop and i dont want to chop up the case so im going to have to go full tower myself. This case is awesome but not so much for long gpu's and large rads. The new coolit eco came out, looks promising, its supposed to beat the h-50 and its about 5$ cheaper.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
what item is it, mb???

Ten-Four Roger!


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
What full tower is it? Dang thats a long card. I'm planning on getting 2x hd5890/gtx495 and then doing a massive gpu/cpu/full mobo loop and i dont want to chop up the case so im going to have to go full tower myself. This case is awesome but not so much for long gpu's and large rads. The new coolit eco came out, looks promising, its supposed to beat the h-50 and its about 5$ cheaper.

ABS Monolith......hangs head and walks away...


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
ABS Monolith......hangs head and walks away...

I think thats a great case. Tons of great mods just waiting to be done there....


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


yea purchased it at wal-mart about 3 weeks ago. will see what they say about it. need to get the wall powered verison...this one

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dremel-Var...i-Pro/10099162

here are some pics of this beast of a card, im going to crossfire 2 4850x2's and have to get a new motherboard and PSU before i can, but my other 4850X2 is in the mail and should arrive on friday.


Wal-mart is evil, but they accept returns even without receipts. You should be fine.

On an unrelated note, my purchase from FrozenCPU just arrived.

Um.. Has anyone ever ordered from them before?

The box is a "The Mushroom Company" box.







...Weird.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


I think thats a great case. Tons of great mods just waiting to be done there....


its ok, it had 2 250mm fans on the side, plus when i ordered it they sent replacment fans as i thought they were dead. upon looking, they were not connected inside correctly. But its hard to Mod it as it has the front plastic/rubber crap. I have thought about putting a fan above the power supply as it has almost 2 inches above the power supply before the top of the case. The worst thing about it though has to be the front fan mount area....you mount a fan, but it has NO air to come in the front...NONE...sooo why the frick put a fan mount there?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


its ok, it had 2 250mm fans on the side, plus when i ordered it they sent replacment fans as i thought they were dead. upon looking, they were not connected inside correctly. But its hard to Mod it as it has the front plastic/rubber crap. I have thought about putting a fan above the power supply as it has almost 2 inches above the power supply before the top of the case.


I told you hop in that car take the scenic drive north to CD'A and we'll cut whatever you want into that Scout. C'mon it's only two hours one way


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I told you hop in that car take the scenic drive north to CD'A and we'll cut whatever you want into that Scout. C'mon it's only two hours one way









i make it in about 70 mins.....


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
i make it in about 70 mins.....

Bring the Scout, reinforced cutoff wheels and I'll get the workspace ready


----------



## imh073p

Take some pics!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
The new coolit eco came out, looks promising, its supposed to beat the h-50 and its about 5$ cheaper.

Looks like a promising product, but us AMD guys will have to settle for the H50. No mention of the AMD platform compatibility in the video.


YouTube- CES 2010 - The award winning Eco from CoolIT


----------



## imh073p

Performancepcs has it listed to be compatible with almost all platforms woot. I really like their gpu solution as well.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Performancepcs has it listed to be compatible with almost all platforms woot. I really like their gpu solution as well.

Well now that is interesting. I like the more simple mounting solution, but you already said that so I guess I'm being redundant


----------



## clee413

I just wanted the YouTube video about Eco Cool IT. Looks just like the H50 with a rectangle pump. Wonder if the H50 could withstand that "Elvis" test too. lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I just wanted the YouTube video about Eco Cool IT. Looks just like the H50 with a rectangle pump. Wonder if the H50 could withstand that "Elvis" test too. lol

You try it on yours and let me know how it works out


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Yes, pictures would be great of both the top and bottom. Thanks!

Well this is how I mounted mine, on the actual panel. I just need to disconnect the CCFL from the inverter which is inside the case when I need to remove the panel to work on something.


----------



## the.ronin

Just thinking aloud here ...

- move all my drives up to the upper 5.25 drive bay using a CM 4-in-3 module.

- remove the lower drive cage entirely

- use that space to house water cooling equipment pump, res and a 120 rad in the lower front intaking air

- a 120 rad in the upper rear exhausting air

- setup would be single loop cpu water cooling: lower front rad > res > pump > cpu block > upper rear rad > lower front rad

- alternatively set up a 240 rad along the floor where the lower drive cage used to be replacing the lower front rad or even adding more cooling to the loop - I'd prefer to avoid this since this would need serious case modding and not sure with HX750 PSU there would be room

Any thoughts appreciated - again, just my mind meandering here.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Well this is how I mounted mine, on the actual panel. I just need to disconnect the CCFL from the inverter which is inside the case when I need to remove the panel to work on something.


That looks sweet! Do you have any photos of it with the panel on and the lights on?


----------



## Danny Boy

Actually got some cutting done....well a little lol


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


That looks sweet! Do you have any photos of it with the panel on and the lights on?


Yeah, I posted them a few posts back but here it is again. And I hate the fan slits, still waiting to get the panel replaced so I get a clear view of the inside. In this pic, I removed the top horizontal 12" and added a vertical 4", so it looks like this:

4" --> |_____
12" ----^

Both are hidden from a direct view but you can kind of see the 4" glowing when viewed from that angle.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Well this is how I mounted mine, on the actual panel. I just need to disconnect the CCFL from the inverter which is inside the case when I need to remove the panel to work on something.


Nice idea. Why didn't I think of that
















Have you considered attaching the inverter to the inside of the side panel, cause that is what I'm now considering doing if I follow your design. That way there 1 less disconnection that has to be made (inverter to back plate 2 pin wire).

Thanks for the pictures & idea









Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Just thinking aloud here ...

- move all my drives up to the upper 5.25 drive bay using a CM 4-in-3 module.

- remove the lower drive cage entirely

- use that space to house water cooling equipment pump, res and a 120 rad in the lower front intaking air

- a 120 rad in the upper rear exhausting air

- setup would be single loop cpu water cooling: lower front rad > res > pump > cpu block > upper rear rad > lower front rad

- alternatively set up a 240 rad along the floor where the lower drive cage used to be replacing the lower front rad or even adding more cooling to the loop â€" Iâ€™d prefer to avoid this since this would need serious case modding and not sure with HX750 PSU there would be room

Any thoughts appreciated â€" again, just my mind meandering here.


I think you should pursue this idea.

It sounds like a very clean interior and good space management. Definitely would want the HDD module.

Personally, I have my doubts that the H50 tubes would reach far enough for the Rad to be that far from the CPU.

Do you have an idea of how simple/difficult it would be to remove the HDD cage. Also, if you did remove it, how simple/difficult would it be to reinstall it if you ever wanted to?

I've considered mounting the Rad to the top with 120mm fans exhausting upwards, but I'm unsure if a push/pull would fit without squeezing between the top of the pump and the rad. Some of my own mind meandering, as well.


----------



## Danny Boy

Well.......still cutting....will update with pics how far I have gotten. But please don't make fun of my cutting...it will be cleaned up before I mount everything back in there.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
WIFE GOT THE JOB 45K a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from hey 27K job AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA

Holy @#%&!!
That's what my ex-wife made before she quit and took an $8- per hour job. Congrats many times over to you and your wife.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I think you should pursue this idea.

It sounds like a very clean interior and good space management. Definitely would want the HDD module.

Personally, I have my doubts that the H50 tubes would reach far enough for the Rad to be that far from the CPU.

Do you have an idea of how simple/difficult it would be to remove the HDD cage. Also, if you did remove it, how simple/difficult would it be to reinstall it if you ever wanted to?

I've considered mounting the Rad to the top with 120mm fans exhausting upwards, but I'm unsure if a push/pull would fit without squeezing between the top of the pump and the rad. Some of my own mind meandering, as well.

Actually, I had removed the lower HD cage before wanting to turn it around to show off some SATA sleeving ... went through the trouble of removing the rivets, redrilling holes, turning it around, re-reviting ... only to find that I ran into space issues with the way my SATA ports are configured lols. So in short, yeah I know exactly how to remove and replace that cage haha.

To be clear though, this wouldn't be an H50 mod. It would be a full on legit CPU single loop water cooling system with separate pump, rad, block, etc.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Nice idea. Why didn't I think of that
















Have you considered attaching the inverter to the inside of the side panel, cause that is what I'm now considering doing if I follow your design. That way there 1 less disconnection that has to be made (inverter to back plate 2 pin wire).

Thanks for the pictures & idea









You're welcome! And yes, in my old case that's what I did with the inverter (mount them on the panel as well). However I'm contemplating discarding the 12" and only use the 4" sticks. This way I can mount the horizontal 4" on the floor between the PSU and HDD cage, and the vertical 4" on the empty perforated section to the left of the expansion card bays so there would be no disconnection necessary. Either config would work depending on your taste and size of CCFL. Good luck.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
On an unrelated note, my purchase from FrozenCPU just arrived.

Um.. Has anyone ever ordered from them before?

The box is a "The Mushroom Company" box.







...Weird.

Clee!! No I've never ordered from them before but I know what this is. I read about it in Popular Science. The latest thing in shipping is these boxes and the packing material they use inside. If you soak it and put it in a warm dark place you will grow edible mushrooms!









If that's not your bag, you can put it in your garden or give it to someone else who has a garden. The whole idea is that it's mostly recycled materials, some papers, some cloths, with mushroom spores in it. When disposed of properly it will just be eaten by the mushrooms and there will be nothing left. Of course in a hot dry environment like Nevada it could be 15 years but in other places it's been shown to totally disappear in 6 months to a year.
Hmmm, too bad they don't put Psilocybin spores in there!







Not that I could, or even would, but someone could have some fun!


----------



## Danny Boy

Ok, here is the pics....dont laugh please.. lol

And an update about the wife, they notified her that she cleared the background check and her actual job title is Director of Arts and History and Director of Continued Education and Retention. It is a job that she finally can excel at and really show her potential.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Actually, I had removed the lower HD cage before wanting to turn it around to show off some SATA sleeving ... went through the trouble of removing the rivets, redrilling holes, turning it around, re-reviting ... only to find that I ran into space issues with the way my SATA ports are configured lols. So in short, yeah I know exactly how to remove and replace that cage haha.

To be clear though, this wouldn't be an H50 mod. It would be a full on legit CPU single loop water cooling system with separate pump, rad, block, etc.

Yep, switftec pump, 120 rad in the front 3/8" tubing, swiftec's micro-res, swiftech XT or GTS block, you'd have a pretty cool cpu that way. It'd work.


----------



## BriSleep

Oh Danny,
Here's a pic of my, er, Mindy's H50:

Attachment 147691

It's stock speeds for the CPU, I've tried OC'ing it twice but she always needs it for something. Anyway, I fold on all 8 cores and it runs at 42c, idles at 26c, that's with the TIM that it came with. I have a tube of MX-3 just wanted to see how thiers was first.
It sucks in from the back, through the rad, then that big Noctua blows the heat out the top. Rockr said he didn't know the model number, it's NF-P14 FLX, all the FLX really means is that they give you two connectors with resistors on them to slow it down but I've got one in both of our computers running full speed and it's definitely the quietest fan of all. It's $25 to $30- but it's well worth it.


----------



## devilsx

Congrats Danny on the wife's job. Hope things start improving for you. All things aside, a good woman's heart is hard to find these days, let alone have. Best of luck!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
Ok, here is the pics....dont laugh please.. lol

And an update about the wife, they notified her that she cleared the background check and her actual job title is Director of Arts and History and Director of Continued Education and Retention. It is a job that she finally can excel at and really show her potential.

Number 1, that is an excellent idea! I hope you don't mind me using it sometime down the road. Number 2, never apologize for something you have your heart into. Finally number three, if you've managed to hang onto a women with that much talent despite what shortcomings you may think you have, you have to be one hell of man yourself. Give yourself a pat on the back, because surely you deserve one.


----------



## Enigma8750

Praise God Danny Boy. God Blessed your wife with that new Job. I told you he would.


----------



## imh073p

Hey E, why is your avatar sideways? Vader says drink some whiskey.


----------



## Danny Boy

Thanks for all the kind words to everyone. She is starting to freak out over the whole director of 2 departments. Just nerves.


----------



## clee413

Alrighty CMSSC!
Upgrades with pictures









*Noctua 140mm Fan:*
_Top/Exhaust_

























*Black Kama Bay Plus:*
_With CM R4 120mm_ Looks stock, don't it boys?

















*Close Ups of (2) 12" CCFL:*
_Requested by The.Ronin_
Top/Front









Top/Rear









Bottom/Front









Bottom/Rear


----------



## Rockr69

clee413 said:


> Alrighty CMSSC!
> Upgrades with pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the airflow with that Noctua and the stock grill?


----------



## Striker36

so im sitting here at work eating my lunch when all of a sudden a camera bag drops into my lap and hands go across my eyes and i hear my girl friend say"guess who!?":-D

so she came home from school early and i have my camera back so ill have some pictures tonight!

and on another note... still no luck finding those connectors. went to a small electrical supply place (a mom and pops job we use for work allot) to puck up some stuff for a current project at work and asked them about them. the guy i talked to pretty much told me that he had never seen any thing like them sense he was in the Air Force in Vietnam.

but to be honest they really dont deal in any thing much smaller than transformers and large gauge electrical stuff so i wasent expecting much...

maybe ill even start cutting it apart and set my mod plans in motion
so yea... still cant find them.


----------



## Danny Boy

Well back to cutting today.....man this sucks, gotta cut for about 3-5 mins, then charge for 90-120 mins, then cut for 3-4 mins, then charge for 90-120 mins......i think im in way over my head....and i still havent gotten the cutout for the 1st video card yet...let alone cutting out the grill for the front fan and top fan.....hopefully those will go faster as i dont have 2 cut through 2 sheets of metal like im doing for the GPU hole.


----------



## devilsx

Great stuff Clee, were you not able to use the 120mm mount? I see you got the 120-140 adapter there. I just ordered 2 of those fans last night







Will post pics when I get them next Tuesdays.


----------



## clee413

Happy Friday CMSSC!



Rockr69 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clee413*
> Alrighty CMSSC!
> Upgrades with pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the airflow with that Noctua and the stock grill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The airflow is much better, compared to the stock 140mm.
> 
> The airflow without the stock grill would be much better. I may need to end up picking up a dremel and cutting to optimize it though.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *devilsx*
> Great stuff Clee, were you not able to use the 120mm mount? I see you got the 120-140 adapter there. I just ordered 2 of those fans last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post pics when I get them next Tuesdays.
> 
> I am assuming you're talking about the Noctua 140mm's 120mm screw positioning. Yes, I could have used just the 120mm positioning to top mount, since both, 140mm and 120mm, are available on both the fan and the case.
> 
> I used the 140mm attachments just because I didn't want to accidentally lose the 140mm clip attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may take them off but it's not really making a difference either way.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Happy Friday CMSSC!

I am assuming you're talking about the Noctua 140mm's 120mm screw positioning. Yes, I could have used just the 120mm positioning to top mount, since both, 140mm and 120mm, are available on both the fan and the case.

I used the 140mm attachments just because I didn't want to accidentally lose the 140mm clip attachments.







I may take them off but it's not really making a difference either way.

Oh ok, that makes sense. Small parts like that seem to get forgotten and lost often







Is it any louder than the previous set up with the Noctua installed?


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Oh ok, that makes sense. Small parts like that seem to get forgotten and lost often







Is it any louder than the previous set up with the Noctua installed?


I don't know the stock 140mm's dBA, but the Noctua's is 19.6 dBA @1200RPM.

I don't know if it's the SSO bearing or something else, but I almost want to say it seems quieter. I wouldn't write that statement in stone though, cause it might just be a noise difference that is noticeable, and I'm being biased after anticipating so much from Noctua.

All in all, I score the Noctua: 5/5 Stars. I considered painting the white part of the fan, black, but I'm growing to like the white & brown scheme.


----------



## Danny Boy

well, i stripped the case down to just the bare case, removed the top handle and cover so i can see more of the case. Stopped cutting the GPU part out and started cutting the front fan grill out. Thinner metal there and i figure i can atleast get something done(about 1/4th of the hole per charge. So, i think i will cut front grill, and top grill, but leave the rear grill as i have a curious kitty and dont wanna see her paw get ripped up. Now for my main problem. Once i get this installed i want to use the H50 as a intake fan bringing in air from either the front or side. i dont think ill be able to do the front as with my dvd burner and fan controller, i cant get rad where it needs to be, so im left with installing the rad on the window? i would like to keep the air flow as normal as it could be. Im running the h50 in my full tower as a exhaust out the rear and seems to be doing ok(as in ok as just like my 92mm xiggy. Is there any comparisions between the h50 and the 212+? Once i get this modding done i will actually swap out the H50 for a push/pull 212+ and see what temps i get.

just another question, does anyone want me to do sometype of build log for all this modding im doing? or just a waste?


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
well, i stripped the case down to just the bare case, removed the top handle and cover so i can see more of the case. Stopped cutting the GPU part out and started cutting the front fan grill out. Thinner metal there and i figure i can atleast get something done(about 1/4th of the hole per charge. So, i think i will cut front grill, and top grill, but leave the rear grill as i have a curious kitty and dont wanna see her paw get ripped up. Now for my main problem. Once i get this installed i want to use the H50 as a intake fan bringing in air from either the front or side. i dont think ill be able to do the front as with my dvd burner and fan controller, i cant get rad where it needs to be, so im left with installing the rad on the window? i would like to keep the air flow as normal as it could be. Im running the h50 in my full tower as a exhaust out the rear and seems to be doing ok(as in ok as just like my 92mm xiggy. Is there any comparisions between the h50 and the 212+? Once i get this modding done i will actually swap out the H50 for a push/pull 212+ and see what temps i get.

just another question, does anyone want me to do sometype of build log for all this modding im doing? or just a waste?

I think work logs are helpful, especially since you're doing things that are sort of an FAQ. Go get'em Danny!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
well, i stripped the case down to just the bare case, removed the top handle and cover so i can see more of the case. Stopped cutting the GPU part out and started cutting the front fan grill out. Thinner metal there and i figure i can atleast get something done(about 1/4th of the hole per charge. So, i think i will cut front grill, and top grill, but leave the rear grill as i have a curious kitty and dont wanna see her paw get ripped up. Now for my main problem. Once i get this installed i want to use the H50 as a intake fan bringing in air from either the front or side. i dont think ill be able to do the front as with my dvd burner and fan controller, i cant get rad where it needs to be, so im left with installing the rad on the window? i would like to keep the air flow as normal as it could be. Im running the h50 in my full tower as a exhaust out the rear and seems to be doing ok(as in ok as just like my 92mm xiggy. Is there any comparisions between the h50 and the 212+? Once i get this modding done i will actually swap out the H50 for a push/pull 212+ and see what temps i get.

just another question, does anyone want me to do sometype of build log for all this modding im doing? or just a waste?


YES! work-logs are fun for every one.

AND you and i could just spam the work-log page together lol









ill be throwing one together for my work as well.... have some big plans for my scout as well


----------



## Danny Boy

ok, will do, gonna take a lot of pics today, its actually going pretty smooth cutting out the grill, takes about 15-20 secs per hole to cut the connecting metal. Looks like ****, but will be sanding and buffing the hell out of it then painting it so it looks normal...although i might get the bug and do some painting....would love to paint it blue just for the hell of it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Hey E, why is your avatar sideways? Vader says drink some whiskey.

Good Question.. IDK... I Guess that was the only way it would fit. I sneak some of my sons Gentleman Jack from his room every now and then.. Its so nice..


----------



## Danny Boy

ok, started a work log here

ill update with pics and stuff as i go.

ahhah i figured out how to insert a link and have it say here instead of the long address!!!!


----------



## Danny Boy

On a side note, my wife is trying to convince me when we move in the summer for her job, to get a 4 bedroom(or something with a basement/garage) and make the 4th room a computer workshop so i can get my business license and build/work on computers again. I love this woman.


----------



## Rockr69

Trying to convince you? I think she needs an honorary membership for that statement! Are you moving to Spokane?

On to a different topic. While I'm waiting for my MOBO to get here on Tues. I figured I'd lap and polish my H50. I removed the water block by removing these screws. Then I propped up the pump head so as not to lose any coolant (lost a little anyway) and ran it 100 times in each axis direction using 400grit and then straight to 1500grit and finished it off with some Blue Magic Metal Polish Creme available at most auto parts stores. turned out purty good.










You can see my dog on my couch about 8 feet from the unit. Yes I have a couch in my garage.









The factory finish is flat but laden with machine marks. Hopefully this'll drop temps a couple of degrees, but won't know until Tues.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Trying to convince you? I think she needs an honorary membership for that statement! Are you moving to Spokane?

On to a different topic. While I'm waiting for my MOBO to get here on Tues. I figured I'd lap and polish my H50. I removed the water block by removing these screws. Then I propped up the pump head so as not to lose any coolant (lost a little anyway) and ran it 100 times in each axis direction using 400grit and then straight to 1500grit and finished it off with some Blue Magic Metal Polish Creme available at most auto parts stores. turned out purty good.










You can see my dog on my couch about 8 feet from the unit. Yes I have a couch in my garage.









The factory finish is flat but laden with machine marks. Hopefully this'll drop temps a couple of degrees, but won't know until Tues.


nahh, not moving to Spokane, but down to lewiston Idaho, bout 30-45mins south. Nice lapping by the way. Looks good. Think im gonna sell my h50 and use my 212+ im to parronoid about it leaking, i keep opening my case up looking for water, and its driving the wife insane lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


nahh, not moving to Spokane, but down to lewiston Idaho, bout 30-45mins south.


That's right I remember now. Don't know why I was thinking Spokane.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You guys are not getting what he's asking for. He wants info about something similar to the "wireless fan connector" like that which is on the Thermaltake Spedo case side panel so he doesn't have to unplug his side panel fans every time he takes it off.

"a few months ago some where in this thread some one posted a link to and a picture (im almost positive it was Gen Enigma) an electrical contact that attached to the side panel of computer cases eliminating the need to have wires run from your side window fans to the rest of the case."

No where does he say terminal block.


You're right and I ran out of space for other things and I never got any comments on it so I thought it was a waste of space so I trashed it and put something else in its place. I believe it was an auto part for a door lock curcuit or lighting or something. I cant find it anymore but I will look for it again since we need it.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That's right I remember now. Don't know why I was thinking Spokane.


cause u want me as a neighbor so i can use all your tools and never return them....


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


On a side note, my wife is trying to convince me when we move in the summer for her job, to get a 4 bedroom(or something with a basement/garage) and make the 4th room a computer workshop so i can get my business license and build/work on computers again. I love this woman.












Thats awesome! My fiancÃ©e wants a 2nd room for my hobby as well, but I think that's because she thinks my workstation is an eye-store lol. So, it would be a win/win for the both of us.

Unless there a humidity issue, I would like the basement, if you get one. I like the idea of a warehouse type of workstation. I suppose the biggest downside would be air ventilation and the money to get good lighting.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


cause u want me as a neighbor so i can use all your tools and never return them....


As long I can call you Dale


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Your right and I ran out of space for other things and I never got any comments on it so I thought it was a waste of space so I trashed it and put something else in its place. I believe it was an auto part for a door lock curcuit or lighting or something. I cant find it anymore but I will look for it again since we need it.


It would be a dandy little item for modders. I'm surprised Thermaltake won't sell to the public. I'd buy one.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


As long I can call you Dale










LOL ok hank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*











Thats awesome! My fiancÃ©e wants a 2nd room for my hobby as well, but I think that's because she thinks my workstation is an eye-store lol. So, it would be a win/win for the both of us.

Unless there a humidity issue, I would like the basement, if you get one. I like the idea of a warehouse type of workstation. I suppose the biggest downside would be air ventilation and the money to get good lighting.


i think she wants me to get something with 4 rooms then hae another baby...i need neutered.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Guys.. I would love for you guys to throw a vote my way for the Mod of the Month.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hey Guys.. I would love for you guys to throw a vote my way for the Mod of the Month.

Done!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I don't know the stock 140mm's dBA, but the Noctua's is 19.6 dBA @1200RPM.

I don't know if it's the SSO bearing or something else, but I almost want to say it seems quieter. I wouldn't write that statement in stone though, cause it might just be a noise difference that is noticeable, and I'm being biased after anticipating so much from Noctua.

All in all, I score the Noctua: 5/5 Stars. I considered painting the white part of the fan, black, but I'm growing to like the white & brown scheme.









That fan looks great, but do you have any data on temperature differences from stock to Noctua? I'm interested to find out if adding a better fan for exhaust will actually improve any temperatures. Thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Danny Boy.. Take advice from a man that has seen both sides of the fence and got neutered early in life.. Have as many children as you can stand. They are the truest Treasure in life..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Done!


Thanks Rockr. I really appreciate you vote and your work on this thread.


----------



## Rockr69

UR welcome. I love this thread. When I get up in the morning the first thing I check is this thread. It's like a real life soap opera that I can't get enough of


----------



## Danny Boy

Voted for the other guy...just kiddin


----------



## Enigma8750

BTW.. Here is the Data Sheet for the NB-BlackSilentPro PK 1/ PK 2/ PK 3


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hey Guys.. I would love for you guys to throw a vote my way for the Mod of the Month.

Ya i voted a few days ago.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ya i voted a few days ago.









I know I can alway count on you my Man...

Rockr69.. I understand.. I have to check it too or it gets piled up on me.. I am very happy that you do what you do on here.. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Rockr69

One is glad to be of service

For all you FPShooters check this out; http://ghostrecon.us.ubi.com/?utm_so...gn=GFRS_Future


----------



## Danny Boy

well it seems like everytime i charge my dremel, it holds a charge less and less.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


well it seems like everytime i charge my dremel, it holds a charge less and less.


return it. Get one with a cord


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


return it. Get one with a cord


def going to, i get 3-4 cuts of 1/8th of an inch and its dead...


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
One is glad to be of service

For all you FPShooters check this out; http://ghostrecon.us.ubi.com/?utm_so...gn=GFRS_Future

WHOA!! I've been waiting for news on this just haven't checked into GR.net in ages. I've been a core GR fan since it first appeared on the PC. Good lookin out!! Although ... cloacking??? drones?? I wished they would just go back to the original formula.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 

















That's as OEM as it gets bro!! You've convinced me to get that. Question though, did you have to do mod the case at all or is it completely plug & play?

The CCFLs look really good too.


----------



## the.ronin

I think I might actually go for this though ... a bit cheaper and looks to have more airflow.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


I think I might actually go for this though ... a bit cheaper and looks to have more airflow.











nice find...might order that..


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


nice find...might order that..


Can't take the credit ... like most things cool for the Scout, some other enterprising member already discovered it long ago in this thread haha.


----------



## the.ronin

Out of curiosity though, anyone got photos of a Cooler Master 4-in-3 installed on their scout?










I know Bri was talking about getting one. Just curious to see if the front sticks out far enough to be flush and how much the back sticks out maybe getting in the way of the ATX cable or something.


----------



## Danny Boy

well feel dirty, i have a 4850X2, 1 more 4850X2 arriving tomorrow or monday, a single 4850 and i just pre-ordered the GTX 470 off of evga.....man im gonna have to sell some crap so i dont get introuble.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Out of curiosity though, anyone got photos of a Cooler Master 4-in-3 installed on their scout?










I know Bri was talking about getting one. Just curious to see if the front sticks out far enough to be flush and how much the back sticks out maybe getting in the way of the ATX cable or something.


i have never seen that before, looks cool.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


I think I might actually go for this though ... a bit cheaper and looks to have more airflow.











Yep, that's the one I got for Mindy's rig but I got clear in case the LED's need to shine through the edges. It's pretty bright in there with the Appollish fan but not as bright as my Haf 932!
Thanks to Kev-b for that one, he's the one that told me where to get it in the first place.


----------



## Striker36

WOOT!










got my camera back today


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
WOOT!










got my camera back today 

+1 nice selection you have there hehe.


----------



## Striker36

well the first cuts have been made  uploading pictures at the moment and ill probably start wrighting a Work Log tonight too


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
WOOT!










got my camera back today 

I don't think you got enough fans lols jk.









I take it most of you guys with "aftermarket" LED fans are just hooking these up directly and not modding them to harness the switch?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


I don't think you got enough fans lols jk.









I take it most of you guys with "aftermarket" LED fans are just hooking these up directly and not modding them to harness the switch?


im actually gonna replace all the fans in it with the green R4s.

as far as i know its not possible to hook them into the LED switch as they run off the motor of fan on the R4 so their is no LED power wire to splice in. BUT i am planing to wire the power to my fan controller into that harness so i can shut them off completely (except for one on the H50 im planing on ordering)


----------



## Striker36

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post8873429

^^^^^^^^ striker36 worklog!

hoary for the shameless plug.

and on another note. General E. when can i use the PhP sig thingy lol should i wait for my name on the list? (is it there yet and im just dumb and haven't seen it?

and thanks for trying on that fan switch contact thing...


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Guys.. I would love for you guys to throw a vote my way for the Mod of the Month.


Totally got my vote general.

Are members supposed to just post a reply with their vote, or will there be a poll going up?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Totally got my vote general.

Are members supposed to just post a reply with their vote, or will there be a poll going up?

just hit the link and go up and there is the vote Poll.. Vote for the one you want and then it is automatically tallied.


----------



## Enigma8750

I just Installed my New 5770 Sapphire. I hate to say it but it looks like one of those old crappy cards I used to buy before I knew anything about computers but it beats the Hell out of my 3870 Toxic. Its cool and quiet and runs thing on max... I think its cool. I am going to name her "George". That is such a nice name for a Video card. Don't you think.?


----------



## Danny Boy

Lol enigma. To anyone that wants to see I started a mod log for my case mod. I'm actually going to take it further than I was first thinking and am planning on painting the whole case after I am done cutting it. My only problem is am I going to undo the whole case or just paint it without fully taking apart(rivets and all). I am planning on going with a blue color, but how do u paint the black plastic?


----------



## Enigma8750

Black plastic Should be painted with Krylon Paint with word Fusion on it. Most Camo colors and all the Fusion Line is made spacifically for plastic. The secret is to put a light bond coat on first. Just a light spray and then let it dry. The next coat you go alittle more.. and then third coat alittle more. Also. I think that Fusion paint is compatable with acrylic paints so after you have a 1 hour wait in no humid climate. Then you can over spray with any other paint you want. what color blue are you going to do..?


----------



## Danny Boy

I don't know yet. I just know, if I'm going to do this, I'm going all out on it. Has anyone removed the rivets before? That's kinda scaring me...


----------



## BriSleep

Let me be the first on this thread to say 
They're here!!!









Attachment 147873

Notice they take the *8* pin power connector!!
Attachment 147874

Here's the link to put in your order:

http://www.evga.com/products/moreinf...015-P3-1482-AR

And the link for the full lineup, note that they are releasing in the main lineup cards with water jackets already set up:

http://www.evga.com/articles/00528/

Length 10.5", they will fit inside a Scout!

Photos courtesy of the Evga website.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Let me be the first on this thread to say 
They're here!!!









Attachment 147873

Notice they take the *8* pin power connector!!
Attachment 147874

Here's the link to put in your order:

http://www.evga.com/products/moreinf...015-P3-1482-AR

And the link for the full lineup, note that they are releasing in the main lineup cards with water jackets already set up:

http://www.evga.com/articles/00528/

Photos courtesy of the Evga website.


Wow!! Thats so cool... But the sticker shock is brutal...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post8873429

^^^^^^^^ striker36 worklog!

hoary for the shameless plug.

and on another note. General E. when can i use the PhP sig thingy lol should i wait for my name on the list? (is it there yet and im just dumb and haven't seen it?

and thanks for trying on that fan switch contact thing...

Just grab the PhP and pop it in. You've already been welcomed!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I just Installed my New 5770 Sapphire. I hate to say it but it looks like one of those old crappy cards I used to buy before I knew anything about computers but it beats the Hell out of my 3870 Toxic. Its cool and quiet and runs thing on max... I think its cool. I am going to name her "George". That is such a nice name for a Video card. Don't you think.?

As long you love her, uh..."him", her....Yeah. So why the Sapphire and not the XFX ?


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


As long you love her, uh..."him", her....Yeah. So why the Sapphire and not the XFX ?


yea *** xfx is the ****


----------



## PathogenX

Looks like I'm keeping my 9800gt for another generation.


----------



## devilsx

MrWaffles, your avatar just made my day. I love waffle house! Lol.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hey Guys.. I would love for you guys to throw a vote my way for the Mod of the Month.

It's Done Enigma.........

Just for 'Note'.. If you guys have the time. Can I get a little feed back on this card: 'XFX'








It's really all I can afford right now, If this at all. I do like the spec's on it tho. If you have any suggestion, it would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Let me be the first on this thread to say
They're here!!!









Attachment 147873

Notice they take the *8* pin power connector!!
Attachment 147874

Here's the link to put in your order:

http://www.evga.com/products/moreinf...015-P3-1482-AR

And the link for the full lineup, note that they are releasing in the main lineup cards with water jackets already set up:

http://www.evga.com/articles/00528/

Length 10.5", they will fit inside a Scout!

Photos courtesy of the Evga website.

I ordered the gtx 470 last night. They are out of the 480 but they are allowing the 90 day step up


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Looks like I'm keeping my 9800gt for another generation.

Why? Too pricey?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


It's Done Enigma.........

Just for 'Note'.. If you guys have the time. Can I get a little feed back on this card:  'XFX' 








It's really all I can afford right now, If this at all. I do like the spec's on it tho. If you have any suggestion, it would be greatly appreciated...










You don't need the XXX or the extreme version. You can use MSI Afterburner to OC the regular 5770 to over 1000mhz core and 1400 memory. You just have to edit the config file in the program to allow over stock limits. You can find instructions on Google. I use it on mine and I'm running at 1030 core and 1350 memory for stability. Don't pay the extra money. None of the 5770s will overclock much over 1050/1450 anyway without water and it's iffy then. So get one for 169 and OC to the XXX specs. The way I figure you're paying a dollar per mhz over the standard XFX 5770. Why not do it for free?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


It's Done Enigma.........

Just for 'Note'.. If you guys have the time. Can I get a little feed back on this card:  'XFX' 








It's really all I can afford right now, If this at all. I do like the spec's on it tho. If you have any suggestion, it would be greatly appreciated...










It's a nice choice, good price/performance and dubble lifetime warranty when registered, I say go for it if you want too uppgrade and have the money for it


----------



## mr-Charles

.... just didn't want to do a dbl posting's of, so, i'll just have you to
>>> click for HERE 2 go & C <<< , about's my setup for the H50
within one of my STORM Scout case's . . .
Hope this help's you and anyone else out for question's of for having
setup as "INTAKE" with dual shroud's and all, in the 5.25 Bay area. . .







. . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Danny Boy

Ok, finally got the front grill cut out. Also removed the hd bay. Thinking that it will improve air flow in the case. Will upload pics later as wifey is doing 3 papers this weekend fir school, including 1 20 page, 1 10 page and 1 5 page paper. Trying ti motivate her as she still has a 4.0 gpa a year into her masters program


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You don't need the XXX or the extreme version. You can use MSI Afterburner to OC the regular 5770 to over 1000mhz core and 1400 memory. You just have to edit the config file in the program to allow over stock limits. You can find instructions on Google. I use it on mine and I'm running at 1030 core and 1350 memory for stability. Don't pay the extra money. None of the 5770s will overclock much over 1050/1450 anyway without water and it's iffy then. So get one for 169 and OC to the XXX specs. The way I figure you're paying a dollar per mhz over the standard XFX 5770. Why not do it for free?


All right.. Very cool. 
Quote:



The way I figure you're paying a dollar per mhz over the standard XFX 5770. Why not do it for free


It's funny u say that Rocker. I see it the same way. The difference in MHZ compared to each other isn't much. (I also looked at some of the posts you guys had up helping General 'E' make a decision.) Comes down to a Dollar point tho. I hear ya..








I was just telling my wife to look at a comparison link. She said: look, you'll be paying more for what, a little more power! ((What does she know. But she's right,LOL.)) By the way honey, No; you cant get it..







LOL hahaha..Right.. 
It's coming anyway. ( she don't know about the little extra Computer Tech money. She thinks I do all my friends Favors.. LOL) Well, I do. But when a HD crash's and I have to sit there for a few hour installing an HD & re-installing windows & getting it all back to spec. Well, I could be using that time for my self.. anyways Rocker! Thanks Brother.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


It's a nice choice, good price/performance and dubble lifetime warranty when registered, I say go for it if you want too uppgrade and have the money for it


Thanks for the response Mlbrottarn. Yeah, that dubble Lifetime W.; I like that to but I still wasn't sure on the performace compaired to the price. 
Yeah, I just bought this HIS: H-4670-QS1GH but I want something with a little more kick.. Even though I'm getting great FPS from most of my games I play. 







Thanks guys.. needed that narrowing on my point of choice...


----------



## BriSleep

Just in case anyone was wondering about the performance of the new Fermi cards compared to ATI and even the old Nvidia cards, here is a link:
http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=259336

Me, I'm going to wait. They are going to come out with more than just two versions, XFX doesn't have any, even for pre-order and usually in the first month after release the drivers change at least 10 times. When they settle down and get some in stock they might come down a little in price too. I can afford 2 480's right now but I'll wait & see.

Edit, did this already & it disappeared so if it's here twice you know why. Here is a hands on test of power use and noise levels of both Nvidia and ATI.
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...0_sli_review/7


----------



## the.ronin

Oh damn guys ... I feel that upgrade itch coming on and now I've got my sites set on a 120GB Vertex. It started when I was learning some Adobe Premiere Pro and realized I didn't have the whole CS4 package installed because of space constraints on my current 60GB Vertex ... so you know how that goes. First it's just a "hmmm that would be nice" ... to "lets just do some price comparisons purely out of curiosity" ... to "ok how do I hide this from She Who Must Be Obeyed??" lols


----------



## Danny Boy

k, updated work log a little today. click here to follow it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Oh damn guys ... I feel that upgrade itch coming on and now I've got my sites set on a 120GB Vertex. It started when I was learning some Adobe Premiere Pro and realized I didn't have the whole CS4 package installed because of space constraints on my current 60GB Vertex ... so you know how that goes. First it's just a "hmmm that would be nice" ... to "lets just do some price comparisons purely out of curiosity" ... to "ok how do I hide this from She Who Must Be Obeyed??" lols









I hear ya. I just got done with a new build and am already planning a home server build. Thank goodness I have a purty good wife that's purty too.


----------



## BriSleep

These things are popping up like STD's. In a few days everyone will have a review or two.

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3783

The first to post was a UK site and they kept getting knocked off the web because of the flood.
The general opinion over at Evga is they're too hot and take too much power. This is the opinion of the people who do folding though. I haven't read much of what the gamers say, probably because they won't even ship for at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## Striker36

yea i dont think i really care for the power usage of the 8-pin on a video card.... it seems like a bit much to me but meh i have been out of the GPU game for a while so i honestly have no idea what is normal any more

can they run DX11? (distracted by a baby dont really feel like looking it up XD)


----------



## Danny Boy

6 pin is normal, my 4850x2 takes an 8 pin and a 6pin. Most cards will take a single 6 pin now adays(5770's). and fermi is DX11

take a look at my mod and let me know what ya think for the possible color i picked out to paint my case.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yea i dont think i really care for the power usage of the 8-pin on a video card.... it seems like a bit much to me but meh i have been out of the GPU game for a while so i honestly have no idea what is normal any more

can they run DX11? (distracted by a baby dont really feel like looking it up XD)


Yes, they can run DX11.

But the power consumption of the 480 is just stupid, a bit over 400 watts under load, nearly 900 in SLI, I mean who can power something like that?!
And the temperature... rangeing between 90 and 100c under load with single and SLI setup.

More info can be found at AnandTech


----------



## Striker36

yea i think fermi was one of those things that they know is not quite as good as it should be so they hyped it up to stupid levels. not to say its not an incredible card but i wouldn't pay for it with those numbers.

ill still take the HD 5850 personally.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yea i think fermi was one of those things that they know is not quite as good as it should be so they hyped it up to stupid levels. not to say its not an incredible card but i wouldn't pay for it with those numbers.

ill still take the HD 5850 personally.

Eggzackly what I was gonna say. For the performance vs price ratio I might be inclined to go with a 5870, but will probably Xfire my 5770 and still be way ahead of where my gaming requirements need to be.


----------



## Danny Boy

u know what, i have 2 4850x2's...a fermi would be a power upgrade for me LOL


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
u know what, i have 2 4850x2's...a fermi would be a power upgrade for me LOL

Yeah but for the money, so would a 5870 or since your cutting your case maybe even two.


----------



## PathogenX

My next GPU will either be a 5850 or a 470 (if nvidia decides to drop to the card to a reasonable price) Because the 5850 offers the same performance for $100

To me (someone who prefers nvidia over ati) I see the fermi launch rather mediocre
gtx 470- Decent card not mind blowing but $100 too expensive 
gtx 280- Great card but too hot and power hungry/ which doesn't make up for it. also incredibly expensive.

I have more sense than cents... Ati really did it with price performance. 
Ati also did what nvidia did 6 months ago and was also cheaper, less power hungry


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Yes, they can run DX11.

But the power consumption of the 480 is just stupid, a bit over 400 watts under load, nearly 900 in SLI, I mean who can power something like that?!
And the temperature... rangeing between 90 and 100c under load with single and SLI setup.

More info can be found at AnandTech


Now remember that the Kill-A-Watt device shows the PC's power consumption not just the video card, it's pretty hard to get the power draw off just the video card, it's mostly done by software, I can do it that way that's how I could tell Enigma how much the difference in power is between idle and full power.
So, they're running it on an i-7 computer, at the very least it takes 153watts without a video card. Also not very many people ever use the GPU at 100%. That's why I told you what the folders were saying. When I'm folding on my 5870 it runs at 99% of maximum. You'll find it tough to get an exact wattage useage out of anyone official, they just tell you how big your PSU _should_ be, not taking into account 80+ ratings or efficenty. There are only a few games that will run that hard. I, for one can power the system overclocked and running 2 480's in SLI. I don't know if I will, but I can. Unless they get quite a bit better I'll probably just get another 5870 and a cheap card for physx.
Look above, I did link to AnandTech. One more thing. Any card that is a dual gpu card never runs as well as 2 seperate cards running together. For example, if you want the best gaming performance it's better to crossfire 2 5870's than to buy a 5970. When they put 2 GPU's on one PCB there are some things that have to be sacrificed to get it all to fit. On the 5970 they cut the Vreg system, so it can never have the same performance of 2 5870's.


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


MrWaffles, your avatar just made my day. I love waffle house! Lol.


lol tyvm


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


My next GPU will either be a 5850 or a 470 (if nvidia decides to drop to the card to a reasonable price) Because the 5850 offers the same performance for $100

To me (someone who prefers nvidia over ati) I see the fermi launch rather mediocre
gtx 470- Decent card not mind blowing but $100 too expensive 
gtx 280- Great card but too hot and power hungry/ which doesn't make up for it. also incredibly expensive.

I have more sense than cents... Ati really did it with price performance. 
Ati also did what nvidia did 6 months ago and was also cheaper, less power hungry



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Now remember that the Kill-A-Watt device shows the PC's power consumption not just the video card, it's pretty hard to get the power draw off just the video card, it's mostly done by software, I can do it that way that's how I could tell Enigma how much the difference in power is between idle and full power.
So, they're running it on an i-7 computer, at the very least it takes 153watts without a video card. Also not very many people ever use the GPU at 100%. That's why I told you what the folders were saying. When I'm folding on my 5870 it runs at 99% of maximum. You'll find it tough to get an exact wattage useage out of anyone official, they just tell you how big your PSU _should_ be, not taking into account 80+ ratings or efficenty. There are only a few games that will run that hard. I, for one can power the system overclocked and running 2 480's in SLI. I don't know if I will, but I can. Unless they get quite a bit better I'll probably just get another 5870 and a cheap card for physx.
Look above, I did link to AnandTech. One more thing. Any card that is a dual gpu card never runs as well as 2 seperate cards running together. For example, if you want the best gaming performance it's better to crossfire 2 5870's than to buy a 5970. When they put 2 GPU's on one PCB there are some things that have to be sacrificed to get it all to fit. On the 5970 they cut the Vreg system, so it can never have the same performance of 2 5870's.


Wile both of these are valid points, the fact that the card actually has the ability to draw that much wattage even if it doesn't draw that much its cant be that good for consistency on the PSU. I mean sure if you get a good one it shouldn't be a problem and you may not be able to clock a 5870 as high as a 470 but on a 1-1 comparison I personally thing the 5870 still wins simply because its $100 cheaper and can do every thing the 470 can at less power usage

so bacicly what im saying is Nvidia is 6 months late and 100 bucks too much for the same (ish) card


----------



## BriSleep

Yes, and I can't believe they only released 2 cards. A bunch of variations on those 2 cards but still only 2. I got my 5870 at the end of November. It's still hard to get a 5970 but they already have a whole page of variations on New Egg.
The idle power and the temps can't be beat on the ATI cards. Sure the Cuda core may be better for scientific uses but isn't that what the $1500+ quadro cards are for? I say work on the gaming and visual performance first, then add in what else you want. This is why they petered out, they were focusing on the wrong things. My computer build is the exception now days, it's just too expensive for most people, look around this entire website and see what most people have, ATI and AMD.

Like I said I'm more likely to get a second 5870 and a $100- card for physx and keep the rest of my money. Maybe a core i-9 is in the works, after everyone figures out how to O/C them.

One more thing is these guys that want to fold using these cards are just nuts, you look at most of thier rigs and they are aging core duos and the original quad core machines. They need the GPU points because thier CPU's can't cut it. I'm going to have to give it up during the summer because of the heat it creates, which drives up the A/C costs & add that to the folding costs. It may be heating the house now but I don't want it for the summer.

BTW, General E, I voted a while ago.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
My computer build is the exception now days, it's just too expensive for most people, look around this entire website and see what most people have, ATI and AMD.

Yep your as fortunate as your dog is cute, little sweetie!, but what you say is true. There is always gonna be the latest and greatest crowd (I know your story and you're definitely not one of those) who have to have the cutting edge tech no matter the price. I wish I had half their budget to fulfill my meager aspirations for what I think would be a kickass computer. Then there are the rest of us who know the value of what we're spending and that's why it's kind of insulting to me that new tech is so damn expensive. A gpu that requires you to have a substation connected directly to your house, can cook your dinner just place pan on topof the 'ole computer case and then charge Ferrari prices for Corvette performance. It's insane! I used to be an Intel and nVidia guy, but they got to expensive to afford anything but the low end stuff. That's why I switched to AMD and Ati. Their bleeding teeth top of the line stuff is priced the same as the other guys middle of the road stuff, 58 and 5970 excluded(damn supply shortage). Phenom II x2 555 Callisto=$100. Core2 Duo E8400=$167. Now I understand Intel and nVidia may OC a little better, but is it worth extra dough to have to shell out? No frakkin' way!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yep your as fortunate as your dog is cute, little sweetie!, but what you say is true. There is always gonna be the latest and greatest crowd (I know your story and you're definitely not one of those) who have to have the cutting edge tech no matter the price. I wish I had half their budget to fulfill my meager aspirations for what I think would be a kickass computer. Then there are the rest of us who know the value of what we're spending and that's why it's kind of insulting to me that new tech is so damn expensive. A gpu that requires you to have a substation connected directly to your house, can cook your dinner just place pan on topof the 'ole computer case and then charge Ferrari prices for Corvette performance. It's insane! I used to be an Intel and nVidia guy, but they got to expensive to afford anything but the low end stuff. That's why I switched to AMD and Ati. Their bleeding teeth top of the line stuff is priced the same as the other guys middle of the road stuff, 58 and 5970 excluded(damn supply shortage). Phenom II x2 555 Callisto=$100. Core2 Duo E8400=$167. Now I understand Intel and nVidia may OC a little better, but is it worth extra dough to have to shell out? No frakkin' way!


^^^THIS!

the only reason im willing to spend as much as i am on my planed rig is because i have been saving for a few months AND im trying to build a rig that will last at least a few years.

but im NOT spending 550 bucks on a some what of a disappointment of a card


----------



## BriSleep

Rockr, that's not one of my boys. I did a google for avatars then looked for animals/ dachshunds.

These are our boys.
This is Brutus, age 10 in 3 days:
Attachment 148033

This is Dapper Dan, age 8 as of 2-2, he was born on 2-2-2002!
Attachment 148034


----------



## AyeYo

Hey guys, back again, but this time with a weird problem.

Has anyone ever had the their LED switch short out? Every time I turn off the LED my rig loses power.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Rockr, that's not one of my boys. I did a google for avatars then looked for animals/ dachshunds.

These are our boys.
This is Brutus, age 10 in 3 days:
Attachment 148033

This is Dapper Dan, age 8 as of 2-2, he was born on 2-2-2002!
Attachment 148034

Well little sweeties nonetheless.


----------



## Striker36

i allredy posted this question in my work log thread but i decided i should post it here too where the knowledge i trust is

can some one with an H50 get me a measurement on the thickness of the rad and the fan please?

im working on what im calling the cooling duct/channel for my reactor project (5.5inch bay thing) and i need some numbers to get much farther than i am now and i would like to get it almost done today


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i allredy posted this question in my work log thread but i decided i should post it here too where the knowledge i trust is

can some one with an H50 get me a measurement on the thickness of the rad and the fan please?

Corsair specs - http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=79974

No specs on the fan but it's a 120mm Akasa.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Corsair specs - http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=79974

No specs on the fan but it's a 120mm Akasa.


thank you muchly!


----------



## the.ronin

You're very welcomely!









While we're on the topic, I think I'm swapping out the H50 for air, guys. It's a great cooler but maybe it's cos I've never dabbled in liquid cooling before but I just get sketched out leaving the computer running 24/7 knowing water is getting swirled around in there. I know there's been only 1 documented incident so far and even then Corsair was good enough to pay for the loss (as far as I've heard), I think I'd be more comfortable with air.

I'm looking at the Noctua NH-U12P, Venomous-X, Ultra-120, Megahalems, the True Spirit and also the Titan Fenrir which has been showing impressive cooling for the price point.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
You're very welcomely!









While we're on the topic, I think I'm swapping out the H50 for air, guys. It's a great cooler but maybe it's cos I've never dabbled in liquid cooling before but I just get sketched out leaving the computer running 24/7 knowing water is getting swirled around in there. I know there's been only 1 documented incident so far and even then Corsair was good enough to pay for the loss (as far as I've heard), I think I'd be more comfortable with air.

I'm looking at the Noctua NH-U12P, Venomous-X, Ultra-120, Megahalems, the True Spirit and also the Titan Fenrir which has been showing impressive cooling for the price point.

if your looking at the Noctua and the Venn-X the Venn-X is the better of the two BUT its not that big of a difference (only 2 or 3c at load on an i7) but the thing is it dosen't come with fans like the noctua does. (at least not when i was looking at it. if i were going for air i would get the Venn-X and get a couple Noctua 120mm fans to push-pull it


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
You're very welcomely!










While we're on the topic, I think I'm swapping out the H50 for air, guys. It's a great cooler but maybe it's cos I've never dabbled in liquid cooling before but I just get sketched out leaving the computer running 24/7 knowing water is getting swirled around in there. I know there's been only 1 documented incident so far and even then Corsair was good enough to pay for the loss (as far as I've heard), I think I'd be more comfortable with air.

I'm looking at the Noctua NH-U12P, Venomous-X, Ultra-120, Megahalems, the True Spirit and also the Titan Fenrir which has been showing impressive cooling for the price point.

Yea I'm going to a 212+, keep taking off side panel to check how things are...


----------



## the.ronin

Thanks for the heads up, Striker ... I almost prefer coolers that don't come with fans. I prefer to pick my own. Except for the Noctua - their fans are aces to begin with.

DannyBoy, mind if I ask why you are switching away from the H50? Same reason it sounds like?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Hey guys, back again, but this time with a weird problem.

Has anyone ever had the their LED switch short out? Every time I turn off the LED my rig loses power.









No, not the switch itself but when I put in my new PSU I turned everything on to make sure it works, it was fine, then I put on the non window side panel and it all shut down. Took the panel off and it started up no problem. I checked various wires and found out the Sata power to the blue ray drive was loose, plugged it in and thought great, that must be it. Put the panel on and it shut down again. I had run the 24 pin cable through a hole out the back around the top and into the motherboard, right before that bend there are a few pins sticking up so when I put the panel on it pierced the 12V line and shut the system down.
So, you probably have something in there a little loose that moves when you press the switch. Check the lines from the LED's, one might be just a little loose, or maybe something around the switch is grounding out when you press it.


----------



## PathogenX

Anyone think BB will have the H50's on sale anytime soon?


----------



## the.ronin

Well guys I went back to air. The H50 was pretty neato mosquito but being an air man myself, the thought of having liquids coursing through my system all day just didn't sit well. Granted, there has only been one reported incidence of leakage as far as I know, I just wanted some peace of mind especially since I typically leave my computer on 24-7 downloading. Public domain stuff from the Library of Congress, of course.

I had looked at the usual suspects of high quality air - Noctua NH-U12P, Venomous-X, Ultra-120, Megahalems, True Spirit - when I kept coming across this "Titan Fenrir" dilly that was holding its own at half the price.

First let me be clear that I had no delusions about the H50. I bought it knowing it would not be a substitute for legit water. I bought it for a quiet solution that happened to keep my i7 920 D0 within reasonable temps at tame (3.8 @ stock vcore) overclocks. Based on this criteria, I'm pretty stoked on the Fenrir!










I definitely had to move things around though. For starters, with the EVGA X58 SLI LE having the socket so friggin close to the top, I had to nix the top 140mm. I decided to ghetto hack it (read: zip ties) to the front. Positive pressure city, I know, but I figure the 140mm at the bottom wasn't going to be moving much air what with 4 HDs right in front of it.










Along with the 140mm, I had to relocate the CCFL goodness too. So what do you with a 12" white rod in an already crowded Scout? Electrical tape the crap out of it and bury it in an orgy of sleeving, of course lols.



















I've only been able to put the Fenrir through a couple thermal cycles but it's definitely kept the leash on the 920 at 3.8 with Prime65 full FFTs topping out at 75C vs 70C with the H50 (same thermal paste, single Scythe S-Flex in push, no mods). I'm idling right now in the low-40s same as the H50.

The db's are what's surprising me. I figured the Fenrir fan would surely out-db the H50. No dice. Right now it's chugging along at 1k RPMs and I can't hear enough to even notice. Under prime it cranks up to 2k+ and still hardly noticeable.

Good times.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
Anyone think BB will have the H50's on sale anytime soon?

i hope so... i dont like how much money im gonna spend on this damn computer... and i want an H50

and ronin. that is a pretty cooler. looks realy good with the blue flashing off of it

and for any one that cares i just finished a HUGE update on my work-log (link in sig)


----------



## devilsx

the.ronin Awesome pics. Keep it up.


----------



## dledmo

Where can I get extra hard drive rails?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dledmo* 
Where can I get extra hard drive rails?

http://195.69.74.103/shop/contact_us.php


----------



## MortuusVir

My one! Yes I need to get a camera. Im using my phone at the moment.

Front


Side View


GFX Fan


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
No, not the switch itself but when I put in my new PSU I turned everything on to make sure it works, it was fine, then I put on the non window side panel and it all shut down. Took the panel off and it started up no problem. I checked various wires and found out the Sata power to the blue ray drive was loose, plugged it in and thought great, that must be it. Put the panel on and it shut down again. I had run the 24 pin cable through a hole out the back around the top and into the motherboard, right before that bend there are a few pins sticking up so when I put the panel on it pierced the 12V line and shut the system down.
So, you probably have something in there a little loose that moves when you press the switch. Check the lines from the LED's, one might be just a little loose, or maybe something around the switch is grounding out when you press it.

I'll have to check around and see what I can find. I must have messed up something when I put the new video card in and rearranged wires.

Speak of, got a shot with the new card. Desparately in need or some more cable management though. It's tought with a mATX board.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


i have never seen that before, looks cool.


----------



## Rockr69

E I see your avatar has been righted. You been visitin' with Vader?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
E I see your avatar has been righted. You been visitin' with Vader?

Haha









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MortuusVir* 

Side View



Dang thats alot of cathode action.


----------



## Danny Boy

Well Updating my Build log with the little work i got done this weekend. Wife has today off so not getting much done(to loud with her trying to do homework....)


----------



## PathogenX

got me an H50 should be shipping soon.


----------



## Striker36

WOOT! build log update! and thats awesome Path i might be getting one this weekend my self


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MortuusVir*


My one! Yes I need to get a camera. Im using my phone at the moment.

Front


Side View


GFX Fan



Most of us may consider this alot of Cathode Action but remember that these are Black Light CC and need more light. One way to offset the black light is to use a white light on the opposite side to light up the rest of the area. But if youre going all Black light I would have used the same amount.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


E I see your avatar has been righted. You been visiting' with Vader?


I made two. One that was sideways as it was originally planned and the upright one that I made to help me make up my mind which one I liked.. I will change it again soon. My Avatar is like Alabama Weather. If you don't like it.. Wait. It will change soon. LOL

As far as dipping the whiskey.. I probably should. I was on the Grand Jury in my County Seat for a week and have been suffering with back pain since.. My son brought home some Sam Adams and I have a hankering for that. But the Muscle Relaxer is doing a fine job.


















I am also having real problems getting people to finish my book. It must really suck because the people read half of it and say its great. And then they get to the sex and violence part and no one gets back to me. I mean showing true Christianity with real people and real sin and not half a fairy tale is a big turn off I guess for readers.?

Anyway.. Who knows. At least my kids can brag one day that dad wrote a Novel.. It Sucked. but he finished it..LOL


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


http://195.69.74.103/shop/contact_us.php


Anyone from the U.S. order from this store before? I think it's based in the Netherlands. They've got some LED fans with the on/off switch.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Anyone from the U.S. order from this store before? I think it's based in the Netherlands. They've got some LED fans with the on/off switch.










Hmm they also sell the switch separately, nice find. I have never seen this site before, odd.


----------



## Enigma8750

I have not.. But I find it strange that there is no Telex Number or customer contact info except for email. I would Email them for a Telephone Number. call them and then make your decision.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have not.. But I find it strange that there is no Telex Number or customer contact info except for email. I would Email them for a Telephone Number. call them and then make your decision.


Good call ... although it seems to be the online store for Cooler Master Netherlands:

http://nl.coolermaster.com/index.php?language=nl

(Check the upper right corner "Visit parts shop")

I emailed CM HQ anyway to see.


----------



## devilsx

I got bored. And this is what happened: 
http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/3...mplanning4.jpg


----------



## the.ronin

Hmmm ... ever since I installed my soundcard (Razer Barracuda AC-1), my i7 920 no longer runs stable at 3.8 with stock vcore. I get to the 2nd or 3rd pass on Prime95 full FFTs and everything locks up (no BSOD). I'm stable at 3.6 though.

Is what's going on here additional CPU overhead from the soundcard?

As an aside, my temps reach 76 on core0 under this load with the recently installed Titan Fenrir (moved to air from my H50). I'm idling at 48 max on core0. Does this sound decent?


----------



## ericeod

I've decided to go with a new case and picked up the Scout. The case is much smaller then my Rocketfish, so I've had to do some mods (still a work in progress). I wasn't sure if the case would even fit my Rampage II Extreme since it is an eATX case which is 10.6" wide (~ 1" wider then standard ATX). It turns out the motherboard just fits! I ended up removing the HDD cage so I can mount a 120mm rad (trying to get the H50 to work, but I need to replace the tubing as the kit tubing is too short).

Here are pics showing just how tight of a fit the case is for the eATX motherboard:



















Now I am trying to decide, should I mod the H50 or should I just order a 120mm rad with integrated res, a Heatkiller and an MCP355.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Hmmm ... ever since I installed my soundcard (Razer Barracuda AC-1), my i7 920 no longer runs stable at 3.8 with stock vcore. I get to the 2nd or 3rd pass on Prime95 full FFTs and everything locks up (no BSOD). I'm stable at 3.6 though.

Is what's going on here additional CPU overhead from the soundcard?

As an aside, my temps reach 76 on core0 under this load with the recently installed Titan Fenrir (moved to air from my H50). I'm idling at 48 max on core0. Does this sound decent?

That is a really high idle personally. I have the same problem, but oddly I can pass Prime. My computer always freezes with no BSOD. I hope you find a fix because I've been trying to for weeks with no lucks. The only the that works is lowering my memory multiplier.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
That is a really high idle personally. I have the same problem, but oddly I can pass Prime. My computer always freezes with no BSOD. I hope you find a fix because I've been trying to for weeks with no lucks. The only the that works is lowering my memory multiplier.

Well yeah I did find a fix ... lower the OC lols.









Generally my impression is these 920s even the D0 stepping ones run hot. You really need legit water to keep them sub-40 at idle on a decent OC. Now I'm thinking maybe I'll back to the H50 which at least kept it in the low-40s at idle.


----------



## Striker36

ericeod: that board is a tight fit but i think you can fit the 24-pin around behind the mobo tray if you cut a smallish hole in the back of the 5.25in bays. but none the less it looks pretty swheet. hope it works out for you









ROM+.ronin: i wish i could help but i cant but i CAN say good luck on trying to find a fix. i know how depressing it can be when you need to down clock something

so i made a real update and then went crazy with a really good camera in my work log. you should check it out and tell me what you think.... im really looking for input into the project and i kinda like the ideas that come from my fellow scouts more than i probably shoud


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Hmmm ... ever since I installed my soundcard (Razer Barracuda AC-1), my i7 920 no longer runs stable at 3.8 with stock vcore. I get to the 2nd or 3rd pass on Prime95 full FFTs and everything locks up (no BSOD). I'm stable at 3.6 though.

Is what's going on here additional CPU overhead from the soundcard?

As an aside, my temps reach 76 on core0 under this load with the recently installed Titan Fenrir (moved to air from my H50). I'm idling at 48 max on core0. Does this sound decent?

Hey t.r.
Actually with an Evga motherboard no, these temps aren't high at all. The guy who taught me all I needed to get folding working has a setup like mine but runs it on air. He reguarly runs temps of 85c if he's using all 8 cores. He dropped down to 7 cores and his temps went down to 78c, his room is always around 60f, he lives in Seattle, it's cool up there. He posted on the boards concerned about his temps and everyone told him not to worry. One guy even said solder melts around 180c but the PCB would get brittle after a while. You would notice major instability before your processor had a meltdown and if any individual core gets to 100c the system will cut all power to the proc.

It's possible that the soundcard is interfering. You should always shut down anything that's not important when running stability tests. Cancel any printer drivers, anti-vrus, anti-malware, firewalls, definitely shouldn't be connected to the internet. It's ctrl+shift+esc in win7 then end any process that isn't needed, then run Prime95 & LinX for your tests. You're supposed to O/C with a naked system, fresh Windows install, (got a spare hard drive) and no add in cards that aren't essential get your clocks stable then start putting the extras in. A good test for stability is 72 hours, 24 Memtest 86+ booted from a CD or naked hard drive, 24 Prime95, 24 LinX. Then you can put in the latest video drivers, sound card & drivers & run benchmarks like Furmark and the 3 from Future Mark like PC Mark, 3D Mark and those.
Oh, another thing, when you run Prime 95 you should always test with blend, full FFT's can fill up your swap file and then your hard drive keeps thrashing while the test is running and eventually Windows (every version will just lock up), also you could delete the swap file and start with a new one if there's any suspicion there. PM me if you don't know how & want to do that.
I agree the idle is high, you might want to go with a lower multiplier and a higher bclock. I can give you a link to an Evga strategy guide if you want.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


I've decided to go with a new case and picked up the Scout. The case is much smaller then my Rocketfish, so I've had to do some mods (still a work in progress). I wasn't sure if the case would even fit my Rampage II Extreme since it is an eATX case which is 10.6" wide (~ 1" wider then standard ATX). It turns out the motherboard just fits! I ended up removing the HDD cage so I can mount a 120mm rad (trying to get the H50 to work, but I need to replace the tubing as the kit tubing is too short).

Here are pics showing just how tight of a fit the case is for the eATX motherboard:











Thats pretty intense, had no idea that would fit.


----------



## the.ronin

Thanks, Bri ... that's good reassurance. My impression is that the i7 generally runs pretty hot to begin with. I figure so long as its running below 80c, that shouldn't drastically reduce the life span of the CPU. Anyway gotta go crash. Thanks again!

Holy cow, ericeod, that's tight lols.


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


I've decided to go with a new case and picked up the Scout. The case is much smaller then my Rocketfish, so I've had to do some mods (still a work in progress). I wasn't sure if the case would even fit my Rampage II Extreme since it is an eATX case which is 10.6" wide (~ 1" wider then standard ATX). It turns out the motherboard just fits! I ended up removing the HDD cage so I can mount a 120mm rad (trying to get the H50 to work, but I need to replace the tubing as the kit tubing is too short).

Here are pics showing just how tight of a fit the case is for the eATX motherboard:



















Now I am trying to decide, should I mod the H50 or should I just order a 120mm rad with integrated res, a Heatkiller and an MCP355.


wow that is like some tool and die **** right there


----------



## ericeod

Yeah I had no idea of it would fit. I emailed Coolermaster to ask them, but they never replied. I was willing to do some extra modding, like cutting the 5.25" bay down a little in the back if I had to. I was always planning on removing the HDD cage. I have a nioseblocker dual HDD mount that fits the 5.25" bay, and I plan on mounting the SSD with velcro somewhere in the case.

So far all I've done is cut the fan grills out of the top and front of the case and made a few cuts to allow for the swithc connectors, USB and fan headers behind the MB tray.

The R2E PCB actually rubs against the back of the drive bay, but I was able to shift it 1mm once I secured the board the the mounting posts.

Now to figure out the cooling solution. I picked up the H50 thinking it would be better for a smaller case, but now I think an MCP355 pump with a 120 rad and a decent CPU block would be a better fit (no pun intended) for me. If I do want to run the H50 with the rad using a push/pull and 120mm fans with shrouds, I need to replace the tubing. I might do a test run tomorrow with the H50 using the fans and shrouds, but not mount them, and see how the temps are compared to my Megahalem.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


Yeah I had no idea of it would fit. I emailed Coolermaster to ask them, but they never replied. I was willing to do some extra modding, like cutting the 5.25" bay down a little in the back if I had to. I was always planning on removing the HDD cage. I have a nioseblocker dual HDD mount that fits the 5.25" bay, and I plan on mounting the SSD with velcro somewhere in the case.

So far all I've done is cut the fan grills out of the top and front of the case and made a few cuts to allow for the swithc connectors, USB and fan headers behind the MB tray.

The R2E PCB actually rubs against the back of the drive bay, but I was able to shift it 1mm once I secured the board the the mounting posts.

Now to figure out the cooling solution. I picked up the H50 thinking it would be better for a smaller case, but now I think an MCP355 pump with a 120 rad and a decent CPU block would be a better fit (no pun intended) for me. If I do want to run the H50 with the rad using a push/pull and 120mm fans with shrouds, I need to replace the tubing. I might do a test run tomorrow with the H50 using the fans and shrouds, but not mount them, and see how the temps are compared to my Megahalem.


If it's not too much to ask, could you provide a "mini-work log" reply here of removing the HDD cage? Maybe some pictures, of the tougher areas, and what tools were needed?

I am seriously considering removing the HDD cage, but I am inexperienced in modifications in removing parts as such.

Thanks in advance


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


Now to figure out the cooling solution. I picked up the H50 thinking it would be better for a smaller case, but now I think an MCP355 pump with a 120 rad and a decent CPU block would be a better fit (no pun intended) for me. If I do want to run the H50 with the rad using a push/pull and 120mm fans with shrouds, I need to replace the tubing. I might do a test run tomorrow with the H50 using the fans and shrouds, but not mount them, and see how the temps are compared to my Megahalem.


Have you thought about putting in 2 120 rads? 1 in the lower front and one in the top or back. Im pretty sure that a single 120 might be pushing it, but hey try it out i want to see the results hehe. If you have bucks to spend than i would go with the superior loop. The megatron is hard to beat.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Ok, I have been offline for a couple of days moving house








Am loving my new spot.

Anyways, I got my g.skill RAM fan and fitted it with complete ease. It just clips on (really easy). My only obsticale was my pipes from my H50 made it a little more like surgery. I am a little pissed that its got 3 mini blue LED's on the board and there is no way I can change that







Looks pretty tight though, will put up some pics soon.

Tonioght I will try catch up the last 100 or so pages I have missed :s


----------



## Bradey

i kno what you mean i have been away for 6 days


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Well yeah I did find a fix ... lower the OC lols.









Generally my impression is these 920s even the D0 stepping ones run hot. You really need legit water to keep them sub-40 at idle on a decent OC. Now I'm thinking maybe I'll back to the H50 which at least kept it in the low-40s at idle.


Oh I forgot to mention that I have Speedstep (EIST) enabled. That really helps lower the idle temperatures.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Have you thought about putting in 2 120 rads? 1 in the lower front and one in the top or back. Im pretty sure that a single 120 might be pushing it, but hey try it out i want to see the results hehe. If you have bucks to spend than i would go with the superior loop. The megatron is hard to beat.


Yeah I might just scrap the whole WCing idea. I went from a PA120.3 setup with a Fuzion GTX block and MXP 655 to TRUE, then to a Megahalem. Then when I picked up the Scout, I grabbed the H50 thinking it would be on par with the Megahalem while freeing up some space inside the case. But as soon as I looked at the actual H50, I started to get the feeling it was not going to be efficient enough to cool my CPU. The H50 might be great for most chips, but mine runs hot.


----------



## PathogenX

Hows this set up? 
Nothing to scale...lol took me 5 min in paint.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Oh I forgot to mention that I have Speedstep (EIST) enabled. That really helps lower the idle temperatures.


Why is that?

Also, would you have a photo of your case with the Noctua? I'm curious what the spacing looks like especially since you also have an EVGA as well which are notorious for having the CPU socket way high.

Myself, I've just got turbo disabled.

[edit] Wait am I missing something? You've got an i7 920 on an LGA 1156 mobo?

[edit 2] Please disregard prior comments on EVGA - I was looking at another person's sig lols.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Hows this set up? 
Nothing to scale...lol took me 5 min in paint. 










I really wanted to also use 25mm shrouds (quiter and more efficient airflow). But to run the shrouds, I would need to run the rad at the front of the case. And to do that I would need to replace the tubing because the stock tubing is too short.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


I've decided to go with a new case and picked up the Scout. The case is much smaller then my Rocketfish, so I've had to do some mods (still a work in progress). I wasn't sure if the case would even fit my Rampage II Extreme since it is an eATX case which is 10.6" wide (~ 1" wider then standard ATX). It turns out the motherboard just fits! I ended up removing the HDD cage so I can mount a 120mm rad (trying to get the H50 to work, but I need to replace the tubing as the kit tubing is too short).

Here are pics showing just how tight of a fit the case is for the eATX motherboard:



















Now I am trying to decide, should I mod the H50 or should I just order a 120mm rad with integrated res, a Heatkiller and an MCP355.



I would go with the H-50 to keep the integrity of the case and maybe add a higher Velocity Fan Blow hole fan and have 2 fans on the doors blowing on your video cards.. Those don't have to be high velocity since the 140 in the front is throwing some wind in the case.

Secondly is there enough room for the PSU with this configuration.. Please post again when you finish your build.. This is very Fascinating.

Another Idea for water cooling is MLbrottan's build.. He put a Triple Rad in his.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Why is that?

Also, would you have a photo of your case with the Noctua? I'm curious what the spacing looks like especially since you also have an EVGA as well which are notorious for having the CPU socket way high.

Myself, I've just got turbo disabled.

[edit] Wait am I missing something? You've got an i7 920 on an LGA 1156 mobo?

[edit 2] Please disregard prior comments on EVGA - I was looking at another person's sig lols.

Speedstep drops your voltage and multiplier on idle so that it consumes less power. I know most people recommend turining it off, but it does drop idle temperatures considerably.

No, the MSI X58 Pro-E is an LGA 1366 board. Here's the best picture I could find. There's about only 1-2 mm of space between the heatsink fan clips and the exhaust fan, but it doest fit.


----------



## Striker36

hey all i just posted a question in my work log that i would like some opinions on

PERMALINK!

any input would be WONDERFUL!


----------



## Enigma8750

I say if the Pump can handle the extra resistance then go for it... Maybe one rad in the front drive bay area and the other in the usual spot.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
I really wanted to also use 25mm shrouds (quiter and more efficient airflow). But to run the shrouds, I would need to run the rad at the front of the case. And to do that I would need to replace the tubing because the stock tubing is too short.

That picture was really intended for my my H50 set up if you read a few pages back lol.

But what can always do its cut out the grill on the case
mount an external 120mm fan> shroud> rad >fan its a little ghetto but gets the job done.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Hows this set up? 
Nothing to scale...lol took me 5 min in paint. 










If you are lucky you might get that to fit with the tubes coming out the bottom. Bear in mind the H50 rad is a good 15mm+- larger top and bottom than a 120mm fan, so it would be ALOT closer to the top 140mm exhaust fan.


----------



## antipesto93

i tried a rampage ii extreme in my scout...returned it because the fit was too tight, made wire mangement impossible for me...


----------



## ericeod

So I am now at the stage where I have to start cutting a few more wire-management cutouts in the 5.25" bay for the 24 pin power, the HDD x 2 and DVD drive power, and the SATA cables.

I also need to redrill the double HDD mounting holes so I can flip them around and have the SATA and power facing the front of the case.














































I also have a few things inbound. I have 3 140mm Xigmatek case fans, 3 Scythe bay rafters (I need one to mount an external 2.5" HDD adapter) and a momentary switch to make into an eject button for the DVD tray. I am not into lighted cases, so I was thinking of turning the fan LED switch into the DVD tray eject button.


----------



## antipesto93

wow thats a very good job, how easy is it to remove the hdd bay?


----------



## Danny Boy

really easy, 8 rivets and out


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
If it's not too much to ask, could you provide a "mini-work log" reply here of removing the HDD cage? Maybe some pictures, of the tougher areas, and what tools were needed?

I am seriously considering removing the HDD cage, but I am inexperienced in modifications in removing parts as such.

Thanks in advance


Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
wow thats a very good job, how easy is it to remove the hdd bay?


Sorry to make this a quick relpy without too much detail, but I am running out the door. So to answer your question about the removal of the HDD cage, it is pretty easy if you have a drill and a diaganal cutter (dikes). You can use a drill with a bit that it just smaller then the diameter of the rivet's head, then drill it out slowly. What will happen is you will pop off the rivet head, and it will fall right out. But I found with these rivets, you can just cut the opposite size as close to the metal frame as possible.

I don't have any pics of removing the rivets unfortuantely, but here is a video showing you how it is done (with the smaller rivets, you do not need a chisel to knock off the heads):


YouTube- Drilling out rivets from the main wing spar





These are the diaganal cutters I used (they are about 8" long):










There are only 4 rivets holding the cage to the floor of the case (easy to drill out), and there are 4 rivelts holding the HDD cage to the 5.25" bay cage. These where hard to reach with a drill, so I just used the diaganal cutters.


----------



## PathogenX

COOLER MASTER SUPPORT IS AWESOME!

I filed for an RMA for the fan thinking hey I might as well get it for free.
So its been a little over a week since I filed and wondered if they acknowledged so I used there live chat feature and my fan is shipping this friday.

So thats a thumbs up







on cooler masters part.
Free shipping and a free fan! Can you say AWESOME?!?!









They told me they are sending me a red led fan instead so even better ;D


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
I also need to redrill the double HDD mounting holes so I can flip them around and have the SATA and power facing the front of the case.

I had tried doing that a few weeks ago only to find that I had to move the cage back to accomodate 90-degree angled SATA cables from pushing up against the front windowed panel. By doing so, the space between the HD cage and the rear floor (that the mobo attaches to) was very tight. I have an EVGA mobo with the SATA plugs flat and stacked 2 per row. I could not fit the SATA cables through this space.

I noticed that your SATA plugs are also flat and stacked. Please let me know how you work this out.

After removing the rivets, drilling new holes, re-rivitting, I had to do everything all over to get the HD cage back to where it was. Kinda sucked lols.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Another Idea for water cooling is MLbrottan's build.. He put a Triple Rad in his.








[/SIZE][/CENTER]

That is the sweet sauce.

[edit]

I tried searching for this case and the author in this thread but didn't come across anything. Any infos? Is everything internal or are there rads sticking out the back or something? I'm assuming the lower cage is gone for space and all the HDs are in the upper 5.25s?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
That is the sweet sauce.

[edit]

I tried searching for this case and the author in this thread but didn't come across anything. Any infos? Is everything internal or are there rads sticking out the back or something? I'm assuming the lower cage is gone for space and all the HDs are in the upper 5.25s?

The triple rad is in the front, I think the HDs are in the 5.25's and he has an external optical drive...AFAIK.


----------



## Enigma8750

*ericeod* I really love the way you mounted your HDDs. That is a really nice idea. Since you have eliminated your bottom drive bay I bet you could get a radiator down there.. Or at least create a cover to Hide your wires for cable management but add a 120 fan blowing up from the cover to force the hot air out. Maybe another 140.









985323's New System


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
That is the sweet sauce.

[edit]

I tried searching for this case and the author in this thread but didn't come across anything. Any infos? Is everything internal or are there rads sticking out the back or something? I'm assuming the lower cage is gone for space and all the HDs are in the upper 5.25s?

yes he cut up the front bays to fit the 3x120 rad in the front as an intake its been a while but im pretty sure he DID end up sticking the HDDs in the drive bays and is using an external USB optical drive

just out of curiosity what do you water cooling nuts in this group think of the Danger Den Black Ice GT Stealth series rads?

linky!
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/40...?tl=g30c95s159


----------



## Enigma8750

Just for Safety's sake I would go with this one...










http://www.acousticpc.com/black_ice_..._radiator.html


----------



## Striker36

the problem right now is im at work and cant measure how much space i have in the cooling duct between the 2 fans

mayby ill just suck it up and spend the extra cash on a real WC setup.... ill decide later...


----------



## Enigma8750

Well the good thing about that is we have plenty of members that have done Water Cooling so you will not be alone doing it.


----------



## Striker36

thats why i commented here instead of going to the scary water cooling section XD


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


thats why i commented here instead of going to the scary water cooling section XD


lololols!!


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


I had tried doing that a few weeks ago only to find that I had to move the cage back to accomodate 90-degree angled SATA cables from pushing up against the front windowed panel. By doing so, the space between the HD cage and the rear floor (that the mobo attaches to) was very tight. I have an EVGA mobo with the SATA plugs flat and stacked 2 per row. I could not fit the SATA cables through this space.

I noticed that your SATA plugs are also flat and stacked. Please let me know how you work this out.

After removing the rivets, drilling new holes, re-rivitting, I had to do everything all over to get the HD cage back to where it was. Kinda sucked lols.










I just got a dual HDD mount that lets you mount 2 HDDs in a 5.25" bay slot. The 2 HDDs take up 2 drive bays though, but all I had to do was redrill the mounting holes in the 5.25" bay.

Here is the dual HDD mount I got:



















It is pretty expensive though. I used to have a similar one made by nexus, but I couldnt find one of theirs, so had to go with the Noiseblocker NB-X-Swing.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: I just found the Nexus one, and it is 1/3 the price of the Noiseblocker:

eBay buy it now for $9.00: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=263602_263622

Jabtech (OOS) for $10: http://www.jab-tech.com/Nexus-Double...r-pr-4120.html


----------



## K10

That thing is beautiful!


----------



## ericeod

You figure by removing the HDD cage, you free up a lot of room for WCing and additional fans for better air flow. So mounting the HDDs in the 5.25" bay make it possible, and with the dual mounts, you have a little extra space.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


You figure by removing the HDD cage, you free up a lot of room for WCing and additional fans for better air flow. So mounting the HDDs in the 5.25" bay make it possible, and with the dual mounts, you have a little extra space.


I don't have my Scout anymore but if I did I surely would as I only have one hard drive. Shipping for stuff is too expensive in Hawaii so I'd try making my 5.25" hard drive mounts.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


I just got a dual HDD mount that lets you mount 2 HDDs in a 5.25" bay slot. The 2 HDDs take up 2 drive bays though, but all I had to do was redrill the mounting holes in the 5.25" bay.


Oh I misunderstood ... I thought you were going to turn the lower drive cage the other direction which is what I had tried to do. If I understand correctly, you are just removing the lower drive cage altogether and moving the HDs to the upper 5.25, right?

Those are snazzy looking drive mounts. Have you also considered the Kama Bay or Coolermaster 4-in-3?

By the way guys, so after like 2 days on air, I think Iâ€™m gonna go back to the H50 lols.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


By the way guys, so after like 2 days on air, I think Iâ€™m gonna go back to the H50 lols.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Oh I misunderstood ... I thought you were going to turn the lower drive cage the other direction which is what I had tried to do. If I understand correctly, you are just removing the lower drive cage altogether and moving the HDs to the upper 5.25, right?

Those are snazzy looking drive mounts. Have you also considered the Kama Bay or Coolermaster 4-in-3?

By the way guys, so after like 2 days on air, I think Iâ€™m gonna go back to the H50 lols.


Yeah I also ordered 3 kama bays. I need one for an external 2.5" HDD adapter.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
















Dude I just canâ€™t make up my mind between the air and H50 lols.


----------



## Markisa

Maybe I'm stupid for even asking. . but would a Scythe Mugen 2 fit in this case? >.>

Google searching tells me yes, but I'd rather ask you guys who really know this case in and out. Also, how about two 5770s?


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


Maybe I'm stupid for even asking. . but would a Scythe Mugen 2 fit in this case? >.>

Google searching tells me yes, but I'd rather ask you guys who really know this case in and out. Also, how about two 5770s?


It fits but I think you have to remove the top 140mm fan 
its a VERY tight fight.

I know the mugen is a good cooler but IMO its not worth it 
its UGLY and HUGE


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


It fits but I think you have to remove the top 140mm fan 
its a VERY tight fight.

I know the mugen is a good cooler but IMO its not worth it 
its UGLY and HUGE


Ill have to agree with that, but it is a fabulous cooler, just not in this case unfortunately.


----------



## Markisa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


It fits but I think you have to remove the top 140mm fan 
its a VERY tight fight.

I know the mugen is a good cooler but IMO its not worth it 
its UGLY and HUGE


uguu







I really like how you can turn off the fan LEDs. Just the Storm Sniper has that feature also right? I havn't seen that kind of feature in any other case less I snip some wires but that destroys the whole point of having them on sometimes XD


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


uguu







I really like how you can turn off the fan LEDs. Just the Storm Sniper has that feature also right? I havn't seen that kind of feature in any other case less I snip some wires but that destroys the whole point of having them on sometimes XD


Ya just the sniper has it. It is a great feature.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


Maybe I'm stupid for even asking. . but would a Scythe Mugen 2 fit in this case? >.>

Google searching tells me yes, but I'd rather ask you guys who really know this case in and out. Also, how about two 5770s?


yes and yes. 
but the cooler wont be quite as effective as its advertised in the scout. i personally dont think the air it moves cant get out of the case fast enough to cool at peak levels. i would think that it would just drive up the ambient temps (all be it slowly and more than likely not noticeably) however that being said if you mount it 90* off so its venting out the top of the case (after opening up that vent) it would probably rending all this typing completely irrelevant

the cards will fit with no modding needed


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yes and yes.
but the cooler wont be quite as effective as its advertised in the scout. i personally dont think the air it moves cant get out of the case fast enough to cool at peak levels. i would think that it would just drive up the ambient temps (all be it slowly and more than likely not noticeably) however that being said if you mount it 90* off so its venting out the top of the case (after opening up that vent) it would probably rending all this typing completely irrelevant

the cards will fit with no modding needed

So I could mount it so I have a fan on the bottom of it to spit the air out the top. . its genius, the 140mm on the top would still need to be removed most likely, yes?


----------



## ericeod

I've hit a stopping point because I am waiting on parts (and still deciding on going with H50 or not). here is what I've got so far:


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


So I could mount it so I have a fan on the bottom of it to spit the air out the top. . its genius, the 140mm on the top would still need to be removed most likely, yes?


more than likely. but their is a 120(or is it 140?)mm fan on the cooler as well as the one IN the cooler so its not that big a deal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


I've hit a stopping point because I am waiting on parts (and still deciding on going with H50 or not). here is what I've got so far:





























looks good ericeod

EDIT: OH i just updated the work log for any one that cares


----------



## ericeod

Thanks!

I forgot I planned on routing the 8 pin CPU power behind the tray. I was used to running it that way in my other case because it wouldnt reach. So I went ahead and rerouted the 8 pin:


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


I've hit a stopping point because I am waiting on parts (and still deciding on going with H50 or not). here is what I've got so far:











Wow that's looking hawt. Plenty of room in there now hehe. Are you going to cut out that hideous target at the bottom of the front bezel?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Wow that's looking hawt. Plenty of room in there now hehe. Are you going to cut out that hideous target at the bottom of the front bezel?


10-4. It might be different if the bezel lined up with the fan, but....


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


10-4. It might be different if the bezel lined up with the fan, but....










if they lined up it would have saved most of us 15 minuets of our lives.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


if they lined up it would have saved most of us 15 minuets of our lives.


and that could have saved us 15% on car insurance


----------



## Rockr69

So I get my replacement board today and install it. I Couldn't bench test it because everything is custom fitted to that board in the case and I sure as hell wasn't gonna pull it all out just for a test and guess what? Stuck on FF code. #[email protected]%! All the lights come on, fans spin up and the H50 fan was even adjusting speed using PWM. No video and no usb power. Tested the video card in another machine. It still works like a charm. So I call MSI and spoke to a fellow named David. Nice guy and American so he was easy to talk to. Here's the funny part. He suggested that the BIOS was to young (below ver. 1.6)to run my CPU. I informed him the board was a ver. 1.1 so it should have shipped with at least 1.6 . He went "Oh yeah" Anyway MSI is gonna pay shipping both ways this time whick is nice of them I guess, but three more weeks on the backup system. OH dear.

On a lighter note I got my replacement HIS HD 4650 AGP card yesterday (Bri, I still want the one you have) and while it's no HD 3850, I must say I'm pleasantly surprised. I was actually able to frag some goodness in CODWAW.


----------



## PathogenX

@ericeod 
Looking good! Keep it up!


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Wow that's looking hawt. Plenty of room in there now hehe. Are you going to cut out that hideous target at the bottom of the front bezel?


Thanks! Yeah I am going to cut it out and mount a non-LED fan there. I am not big on lighted cases. I just like a clean and clutter-free case.

This is my last case (both WCing and air):



















And as you can see, I am downsizing cases. I got tired of having a huge tower taking up so much room under my desk.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

edit: The parts I was waiting on just came in. Too bad they didn't come in earlier today. Now I have to wait until the next time I have a free couple of hours to finish the project.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
Thanks! Yeah I am going to cut it out and mount a non-LED fan there. I am not big on lighted cases. I just like a clean and clutter-free case.

This is my last case (both WCing and air):










And as you can see, I am downsizing cases. I got tired of having a huge tower taking up so much room under my desk.


Wow i really like that case, did you cut out the top for the rad?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Wow i really like that case, did you cut out the top for the rad?

Yeah, I cut the top and mounted a 120x3 AC Ryan rad grill, then mounted the PA120.3 rad in the top. I also made a false floor to keep the cooling zones seperate.


----------



## imh073p

Impressive, most impressive. I love water rigs. Im going to do a loop soon but im moving out of the scout and into a 800d or a TJ07. The cost oh the cost.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, I haven't been around a lot but I just have this to add.

@ ericeod I have a Black Ice 240 (in my Haf 932) but when I was poking around asking questions someone said this is great seem especially for what you want to do. Also for others with limited spaces.
http://www.swiftnets.com/products/mcr120-qp.asp specifically the mcr120-qp stackable.

Attachment 148447
Looks like this from the side, they screw together then you can go a push/ pull with a couple of 120mm Gentle Typhoons.
You can get the rads from here for one place: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/87...odtiLGCw#blank
That should take you right to it.
Then you can add a pump and a micro-res like was in my original Scout or Photonmoo has his set up with the micro too.
Oh, I have this water block: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/97...tl=g30c323s835
When it's mounted on an i-7 with a 1366 backplate the barbs are spread apart, I don't have a pic but I can take one if you want.

Let me just say, this is the wrong way to liquid cool a Scout:
Attachment 148449
The Vreg gets way too hot, so when guys come on and want to do this I shake my finger and tell them what happened to me.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


thats why i commented here instead of going to the scary water cooling section XD


If you think they are mean you should try to talk to Wacky Speaker people..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


I've hit a stopping point because I am waiting on parts (and still deciding on going with H50 or not). here is what I've got so far:





























Pro Build. Very Impressive. You have successfully eleminated almost a quarter of the entire case. Thats a lot of room... Can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Impressive, most impressive. I love water rigs. Im going to do a loop soon but im moving out of the scout and into a 800d or a TJ07. The cost oh the cost.


I've always beena huge fan of the TJ07 case. I would pick one up if it was $100 cheaper.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, I haven't been around a lot but I just have this to add.

@ ericeod I have a Black Ice 240 (in my Haf 932) but when I was poking around asking questions someone said this is great seem especially for what you want to do. Also for others with limited spaces.
http://www.swiftnets.com/products/mcr120-qp.asp specifically the mcr120-qp stackable.

Attachment 148447
Looks like this from the side, they screw together then you can go a push/ pull with a couple of 120mm Gentle Typhoons.
You can get the rads from here for one place: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/87...odtiLGCw#blank
That should take you right to it.
Then you can add a pump and a micro-res like was in my original Scout or Photonmoo has his set up with the micro too.
Oh, I have this water block: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/97...tl=g30c323s835
When it's mounted on an i-7 with a 1366 backplate the barbs are spread apart, I don't have a pic but I can take one if you want.

Let me just say, this is the wrong way to liquid cool a Scout:
Attachment 148449
The Vreg gets way too hot, so when guys come on and want to do this I shake my finger and tell them what happened to me.


Thanks for the sandwich rad info, it looks perfoect for the front of the scout.

I think many people forget how improtant CPU fan is in cooling the voltage regulators. If you run a CPU block, always have airflow accross the CPU socket are to give those vreg's the cooling they need. ASUS used to include the cage fans to clip on to the vreg heatsinks. With my last WCing setup, I had 8 fans moving air through the case!


----------



## Enigma8750

I looked and looked and I checked and I double checked and everyone said that it couldn't be done. An E-ATX was not suppose to fit in a Storm Scout and I am being proven Wrong.. You Go ericeod. On top of that he's going water cooling and I think he want to go 240 and I will NOT DARE say that it cannot be done. What I have noticed with all CMSSC Troops Is that they do the impossible all the time and then they prove they did it. We should be paid for R&D from Coolermaster.

We Salute You, Gentlemen!








Thanks for your Winning Achievements.


----------



## the.ronin

Damn all this talk about water cooling goodness is causing my spend-asitis to come back from remission ... it's been like 2 whole days!! Must ... resist!!

Maybe something more benign ... what screws do people use to secure the removable 5.25 panels on the upper front half???







(Actually that's a serious question.)


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Damn all this talk about water cooling goodness is causing my spend-asitis to come back from remission ... it's been like 2 whole days!! Must ... resist!!

Maybe something more benign ... what screws do people use to secure the removable 5.25 panels on the upper front half???







(Actually that's a serious question.)


Mine came with some case screws and the Plexi was drilled just a little smaller so when I screwed it in, they sunk into the plexi. So the answer is, regular case screws with the sheet metal ends.


----------



## imh073p

Mmmm cupcakes....


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Damn all this talk about water cooling goodness is causing my spend-asitis to come back from remission ... it's been like 2 whole days!! Must ... resist!!

Maybe something more benign ... what screws do people use to secure the removable 5.25 panels on the upper front half???







(Actually that's a serious question.)


lol thats a problem i have too... except then i look at my checking account and it has $47.34 and i have a phone bill due weds thats 57 bucks lol that puts a damper on that stuff pretty quick...

and for your question i have NO idea..

and on another note im back in the shop with a circular saw 3square feet of lexan and a camera  maby ill make a Rez and go all out and put a real WC loop in the Reactor? awww yeaaa im thinking i can manage it over the next 2 or 3 pay checks. so im gona do it


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


I've always beena huge fan of the TJ07 case. I would pick one up if it was $100 cheaper.

Thanks for the sandwich rad info, it looks perfoect for the front of the scout.

I think many people forget how improtant CPU fan is in cooling the voltage regulators. If you run a CPU block, always have airflow accross the CPU socket are to give those vreg's the cooling they need. ASUS used to include the cage fans to clip on to the vreg heatsinks. With my last WCing setup, I had 8 fans moving air through the case!


Yeah, I had 8 in the Haf, 10 if you include the PSU but the 4 Zalmans on the side always whined so I took out the back and put in a 140 Noctua and replaced the red 230 X 200mm in the front with a blue one, took out the 4 120's on the side and put in the other 230 X 200mm blue and put in an Enermax 80+ silver Evolution PSU and it's just got one 135mm temp controlled fan. It's a lot quieter now and the cpu temps actually went down 8c. I think all that air pushing in had no place to vent. Here's a pic of how it is now:
Attachment 148453

Oh, I think it's a big oversite on Evga's part to put a NB cooler on where the fan spins at close to 5000 rpm then just leave the Vreg cooler hanging in front of the I/O panel like they did on the non classified boards.


----------



## PathogenX

800th page?


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Damn all this talk about water cooling goodness is causing my spend-asitis to come back from remission ... it's been like 2 whole days!! Must ... resist!!

Maybe something more benign ... what screws do people use to secure the removable 5.25 panels on the upper front half???







(Actually that's a serious question.)

Hey, I use these small screws inside the zip-loc bags that came with the Scout. It's placed inside that white box along with the zip ties and fan screws. I think these screws are the same size as those used to screw in DVD drives to the 5.25 bays. Good luck.


----------



## Crucial09

Its all about the Scout's big brother. The Storm Sniper! Beastly rugged looking case with everything needed.

Here is some pics of my rig.


----------



## BriSleep

Interesting. I've never seen the inside shot of a Sniper case. It looks amazingly similar to a Haf 922 with a different shell.

In the army the difference between a Scout and a Sniper is not that the Sniper is the older brother. The Scout and the Sniper have to work together, the Scout spots, the Sniper takes 'em out with one shot. The difference for me, when I took Sniper training it was 3 months of unbelievable conditions, about 5000 rounds down range and taking apart and re-assembling 15 different weapons (in the dark).


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang!!








I've got about 10 overclocking guides in my folder but if you have an i-7 and now i-9, no matter what the mobo, I think this is the best and easiest to understand guide I've ever read.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=81651


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Guys.. New egg is selling the scout for 79.00 again..Woot woot.


----------



## Danny Boy

OK guys. little Update my poor dissembled scout is going to get a update tomorrow. Wife gets paid so i am getting my new dremel, sandpaper and paint tomorrow...Getting excited for all of this. paint is more then likely going to be dark blue with a lighter blue or dark blue and black. Also have to get a rivet gun so i can re-rivet this all back together.


----------



## MortuusVir

Hey all, bit of a random question here. How do you take off the 5.25" Drive bay clips?


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
In the army the difference between a Scout and a Sniper is not that the Sniper is the older brother. The Scout and the Sniper have to work together, the Scout spots, the Sniper takes 'em out with one shot.

Otherwise known as a sniper team.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Its all about the Scout's big brother. The Storm Sniper! Beastly rugged looking case with everything needed.

Here is some pics of my rig.

Hecks ya thats a great case too!


----------



## Babycakes1013

Mmk.. So I'm in Iraq (deployed in the army) with a poor internet connection, but I've managed to read through this entire thread... I was sad when I finally got to the end. Been reading it for the passed 5 days now.

Anyways.. I really want to build a new computer using this case!

I'm going to have plenty of money to do so, but I've been contemplating what to put into it.. I've been looking at everything (I have a good amount of building knowledge). But there are so many options out there now-a-days I just don't know. Been thinking of a i7 set up with 2x 5850 for tidyness or perhaps 1x 5970 with a good deal of case modding.

What do you guys think? You can all live vicariously through me and tell me what to build. I'm pretty sure when I go back stateside I will build it no matter the cost.

And I know I dont have this case yet, but I would love be a member


----------



## coreyL

just built it for my friend


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babycakes1013* 
Mmk.. So I'm in Iraq (deployed in the army) with a poor internet connection, but I've managed to read through this entire thread... I was sad when I finally got to the end. Been reading it for the passed 5 days now.

Anyways.. I really want to build a new computer using this case!

I'm going to have plenty of money to do so, but I've been contemplating what to put into it.. I've been looking at everything (I have a good amount of building knowledge). But there are so many options out there now-a-days I just don't know. Been thinking of a i7 set up with 2x 5850 for tidyness or perhaps 1x 5970 with a good deal of case modding.

What do you guys think? You can all live vicariously through me and tell me what to build. I'm pretty sure when I go back stateside I will build it no matter the cost.

And I know I dont have this case yet, but I would love be a member









First of all, let me the first to thank you for what your doing over there. I salute you and I know many others here will as well. I say welcome to the club soldier, but you gotta swear you'll get and post pics of your scout asap when you hit stateside. Deal?


----------



## Babycakes1013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
First of all, let me the first to thank you for what your doing over there. I salute you and I know many others here will as well. I say welcome to the club soldier, but you gotta swear you'll get and post pics of your scout asap when you hit stateside. Deal?

That's a done deal. I'm already obsessed with this case and reading everything you guys have to say. I would love to build a computer and post my build here. I don't have real life friends into computer build, so I need feedback from somewhere.

By the way, I like your guitar. I've been playing for about 7 years can't get enough of that either. Cheers!









That's me with a cheapo I just bought to play out here.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babycakes1013* 
Mmk.. So I'm in Iraq (deployed in the army) with a poor internet connection, but I've managed to read through this entire thread... I was sad when I finally got to the end. Been reading it for the passed 5 days now.

Anyways.. I really want to build a new computer using this case!

I'm going to have plenty of money to do so, but I've been contemplating what to put into it.. I've been looking at everything (I have a good amount of building knowledge). But there are so many options out there now-a-days I just don't know. Been thinking of a i7 set up with 2x 5850 for tidyness or perhaps 1x 5970 with a good deal of case modding.

What do you guys think? You can all live vicariously through me and tell me what to build. I'm pretty sure when I go back stateside I will build it no matter the cost.

And I know I dont have this case yet, but I would love be a member









I would Like to be the second to say, 'THANK YOU' for doing what your doing sir. God Bless you. Let's get you home bud, which I hope is soon.
As Mr.Rocker said, when your stateside, and you buy her or get her set up. Post some pictures... Thank You again young man. I commend you sir.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
I would Like to be the second to say, 'THANK YOU' for doing what your doing sir. God Bless you. Let's get you home bud, which I hope is soon.
As Mr.Rocker said, when your stateside, and you buy her or get her set up. Post some pictures... Thank You again young man. I commend you sir.

x2!!

As for the setup, I would highly recommend planning out your cooling since that will really influence how you mod the case. With a hot CPU like the i7 and the tight space of a Scout, you really need an effective cooling solution. And if that happens to be custom water cooling, then that will dictate case modding as much as the video card.

Get back home safe!


----------



## Danny Boy

ahhh, godda love military men and there ability to look past what they are dealing with over there as long as they have goals when they get home....like building a killer computer system. The scout case is a great case. I am in the middle of my first mod ever and have to say, besides using a battery powered dremel, it has been easy. I would suggest, if you are able to do it and get away with it, just removing the HD bay. Me myself i could not get that to work right as my gpu still needed more room lol. With the HD bay removed the case looks so open and clean looking. and as long as your not running 3-4 HD's, you can do this easily without removing function...also should improve air flow..welcome aboard brother..


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
With the HD bay removed the case looks so open and clean looking. and as long as your not running 3-4 HD's, you can do this easily without removing function...also should improve air flow..welcome aboard brother..

Actually, you can get a 5.25 to 3.5 bay converter and move your HDs up top. Cooler Master sells a â€œ4-in-3â€ version which allows you to still have 2x 5.25 for optical and card reader and room for 4 HDs.

The Scout ... itâ€™s like the gift that keeps on giving lols.


----------



## Moonshadow

I have been thinking about this case for my first build in the summer when I have enough money. The only major con with it that I have seen is i've heard the tool-less expansion slots on the back are a bit weak and heavy gfx cards may be a problem with it. And the fact that the HDD bay can get in the way of longer cards.

What are your thoughts on the build in my sig with the scout.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moonshadow*


I have been thinking about this case for my first build in the summer when I have enough money. The only major con with it that I have seen is i've heard the tool-less expansion slots on the back are a bit weak and heavy gfx cards may be a problem with it. And the fact that the HDD bay can get in the way of longer cards.


It's actually a tool-less *optional* expansion slot. Yes, the stupid clip thingies they use are weak sauce. I broke one the first 5 minutes of owning the case. I think that's happened to a lot of others. But ... you can use the regular screws to secure down PCI expansions so no worries on that.

Yes, the lower HDD bay can get in the way but you can just as easily take it out by drilling out the rivets which is acutally a lot easier to do that it sounds. I did it with just a dremel.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moonshadow*


What are your thoughts on the build in my sig with the scout.


See my sig.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


The triple rad is in the front, I think the HDs are in the 5.25's and he has an external optical drive...AFAIK.


That's right.
I have the HDD in the 5'1/4" -> 3Â½" Drive bay thing, planing on making a custom mount in the bottom instead.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yes he cut up the front bays to fit the 3x120 rad in the front as an intake its been a while but im pretty sure he DID end up sticking the HDDs in the drive bays and is using an external USB optical drive

just out of curiosity what do you water cooling nuts in this group think of the Danger Den Black Ice GT Stealth series rads?

linky!
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/40...?tl=g30c95s159


If you want a compact system you shouldn't go for those rads, they're made for highairflow fans, best suited for 38mm fans, this is much more suited for a compact and silent build.


----------



## Babycakes1013

Thank you, thank you. I can't say that enjoy being here in Iraq, because joy would be building a computer.... or spending time with my wife...(I like the first idea better







). I do what I can to look past what's going on here, talk to my wife when possible, play guitar, and read more and more about how I'm going to build an excellent gaming rig when I get back.

Here pretty soon I'm going to be going back home for some R&R. At that time I have the absolute pleasure of building my wife [another] computer. She wants the whole Eyefinity set up, a bit expensive but great practice for perfecting what BEAST I'm going to build myself. Then somewhere around August and September I will finally be coming back home and damn near immediately I will be hounding newegg and performance pcs









This is what I have in mind for my build so far:

-- Cooler Master Storm Scout (There's no changing my mind on this)
-- EVGA E758
-- i7-920
-- Corsair H50
-- Corsair Dominator-Gt 6GB
-- WD VelociRaptor 300GB x2 (Raid0)

Now, what will determine the GPU and PSU is what type of modding will allow larger graphics cards. I would like to buy a couple of 5970's (even though at the moment they seem to be the rarest thing in the world of gaming). But I have yet to see a Storm Scout modded with that GPU.

Also, I haven't quite found any forums supporting this particular combination of computer parts. Nor have I found one with negativity. Like I said, I'm open to any and all suggestions. I have plenty of time to contemplate this. It makes my time here go by quicker. Which is why I have managed to read this entire thread. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Danny Boy

well just got back from wally world...got a new dremel 100, sanding block, 3M wet or dry sand paper kit with P220, P400, P800 and P1000 grit paper, and 1 can of paint.......T256 Dupli-Color Dark blue....gonna paint panels, and case that color and ???dont know what else...


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babycakes1013* 
Thank you, thank you. I can't say that enjoy being here in Iraq, because joy would be building a computer.... or spending time with my wife...(I like the first idea better







). I do what I can to look past what's going on here, talk to my wife when possible, play guitar, and read more and more about how I'm going to build an excellent gaming rig when I get back.

Here pretty soon I'm going to be going back home for some R&R. At that time I have the absolute pleasure of building my wife [another] computer. She wants the whole Eyefinity set up, a bit expensive but great practice for perfecting what BEAST I'm going to build myself. Then somewhere around August and September I will finally be coming back home and damn near immediately I will be hounding newgg and performance pcs









This is what I have in mind for my build so far:

-- Cooler Master Storm Scout (There's no changing my mind on this)
-- EVGA E758
-- i7-920
-- Corsair H50
-- Corsair Dominator-Gt 6GB
-- *WD VelociRaptor 300GB x2 (Raid0)*

Now, what will determine the GPU and PSU is what type of modding will allow larger graphics cards. I would like to buy a couple of 5970's (even though at the moment they seem to be the rarest thing in the world of gaming). But I have yet to see a Storm Scout modded with that GPU.

Also, I haven't quite found any forums supporting this particular combination of computer parts. Nor have I found one with negativity. Like I said, I'm open to any and all suggestions. I have plenty of time to contemplate this. It makes my time here go by quicker. Which is why I have managed to read this entire thread. Thanks again guys.

I would drop the Velociraptors and go with either samsung spinpoint f3's or ssd's. better performance/price and quieter...otherwise looks like a killer system


----------



## Babycakes1013

So when it comes to hard drives, what type of performance increase would I get from using a solid state, to simply using a a fast RPM?


----------



## Babycakes1013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
well just got back from wally world...got a new dremel 100, sanding block, 3M wet or dry sand paper kit with P220, P400, P800 and P1000 grit paper, and 1 can of paint.......T256 Dupli-Color Dark blue....gonna paint panels, and case that color and ???dont know what else...

Can't wait to see your creation!


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babycakes1013*


So when it comes to hard drives, what type of performance increase would I get from using a solid state, to simply using a a fast RPM?


alot faster, specially if you get a couple and raid them, just make sure what ever one u get ones with Trim.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babycakes1013*


Thank you, thank you. I can't say that enjoy being here in Iraq, because joy would be building a computer.... or spending time with my wife...(I like the first idea better







). I do what I can to look past what's going on here, talk to my wife when possible, play guitar, and read more and more about how I'm going to build an excellent gaming rig when I get back.

Here pretty soon I'm going to be going back home for some R&R. At that time I have the absolute pleasure of building my wife [another] computer. She wants the whole Eyefinity set up, a bit expensive but great practice for perfecting what BEAST I'm going to build myself. Then somewhere around August and September I will finally be coming back home and damn near immediately I will be hounding newegg and performance pcs









This is what I have in mind for my build so far:

-- Cooler Master Storm Scout (There's no changing my mind on this)
-- EVGA E758
-- i7-920
-- Corsair H50
-- Corsair Dominator-Gt 6GB
-- WD VelociRaptor 300GB x2 (Raid0)

Now, what will determine the GPU and PSU is what type of modding will allow larger graphics cards. I would like to buy a couple of 5970's (even though at the moment they seem to be the rarest thing in the world of gaming). But I have yet to see a Storm Scout modded with that GPU.

Also, I haven't quite found any forums supporting this particular combination of computer parts. Nor have I found one with negativity. Like I said, I'm open to any and all suggestions. I have plenty of time to contemplate this. It makes my time here go by quicker. Which is why I have managed to read this entire thread. Thanks again guys.


Welcome to the CMSSC









Sounds like top of the notch components my friend.

Can't go wrong with an EVGA + i7.

I too use the Corsair H50, though I have heard some others say they are concerned when over-clocking an i7 with H50's cooling. So, you may want to check with the i7 club, or the H50 club & see if you can get feedback on it. (I am AMD)

Dominator RAM, I'm jealous.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


I would drop the Velociraptors and go with either samsung spinpoint f3's or ssd's. better performance/price and quieter...otherwise looks like a killer system


Although I respect Danny Boy's opinion, I will have to say that I am a supporter of Western Digital.

I'd also like to say, I am still an HDD > SSD person. Call me old school, or even O.C.D. but the idea that my primary non-volatile storage having a limited number of writes (since SSD is flash memory), I just don't like the idea of it. Granted, I understand the SSD will out live your system, but it's just the concept. Don't get me wrong though, I am not saying SSDs are a poor choice, not at all. I'm just not on board, *yet*.

300GB of storage space, with RAID0 sounds like a great setup to me. Plenty of storage room & the ability to RAID0 for fault tolerance.

Just a question though, you mentioned before that money will not be a limitation for your build. If that is the case, might I recommend possibly a 1TB x 2 instead of 300GB x 2?

The reason being, I am a big believer in future proofing. With RAID0 (correct me if I am wrong), isn't 1 of the 2 Drives "mirroring" the other? Therefore, with 300GB x 2, RAID0, you would have a max storage space of 300GB?

If I am correct, I would recommend 1TB. Especially since SSD hit the market, high quality HDD prices are very good at high quality (Capacity, RPM, Cache).


----------



## Babycakes1013

Alright.. I'll definitely look into it.

Would you happen to know how some people set up a SSD for there operating system, then another for there games or whatever, and then another HDD for storage? Or perhaps know where I can look to find out?


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babycakes1013*


Alright.. I'll definitely look into it.

Would you happen to know how some people set up a SSD for there operating system, then another for there games or whatever, and then another HDD for storage? Or perhaps know where I can look to find out?


I would start here:

OCN/Hard Drives & Storage

I trust OCN members over most review sites anyways


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babycakes1013*


Alright.. I'll definitely look into it.

Would you happen to know how some people set up a SSD for there operating system, then another for there games or whatever, and then another HDD for storage? Or perhaps know where I can look to find out?


The way Iâ€™ve got mine set up is the SSD for all programs and user profiles and docs.

I have a 160GB Raptor just for games. I have a 500GB Caviar for archives â€" files, photos, videos, etc. This drive gets backed up to another 500GB Caviar on some frequency. I have a last 500GB Caviar ... well not sure why I have it but I guess for movies and stuff lols.

Back to the SSD ... Iâ€™ve had an OCZ Vertex for well over a few months now and I still trip out over the speed. I did have to move from a 60GB to a 120GB Vertex because 60GB just wasnâ€™t enough for big programs like Adobe CS and I wanted all programs and some working docs to be on the SSD. However if you donâ€™t have a lot of programs, 60GB should serve you just fine.

I would NOT set up your user profiles on a separate drive. Windows and other programs read these all the time so youâ€™re basically just getting quick boot and startup speed and standard HD speed everywhere else. Whatâ€™s the point in that.


----------



## Moonshadow

Also, to beat the dead horse a little, an SSD is quiter and I think cooler than the raptors.

Just me though, I always thought 300gb was a little small. I have nearly filled up my 320gb laptop drive and almost filled the 250gb external


----------



## Babycakes1013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Welcome to the CMSSC









Sounds like top of the notch components my friend.

Can't go wrong with an EVGA + i7.

I too use the Corsair H50, though I have heard some others say they are concerned when over-clocking an i7 with H50's cooling. So, you may want to check with the i7 club, or the H50 club & see if you can get feedback on it. (I am AMD)

Dominator RAM, I'm jealous.

Although I respect Danny Boy's opinion, I will have to say that I am a supporter of Western Digital.

I'd also like to say, I am still an HDD > SSD person. Call me old school, or even O.C.D. but the idea that my primary non-volatile storage having a limited number of writes (since SSD is flash memory), I just don't like the idea of it. Granted, I understand the SSD will out live your system, but it's just the concept. Don't get me wrong though, I am not saying SSDs are a poor choice, not at all. I'm just not on board, *yet*.

300GB of storage space, with RAID0 sounds like a great setup to me. Plenty of storage room & the ability to RAID0 for fault tolerance.

Just a question though, you mentioned before that money will not be a limitation for your build. If that is the case, might I recommend possibly a 1TB x 2 instead of 300GB x 2?

The reason being, I am a big believer in future proofing. With RAID0 (correct me if I am wrong), isn't 1 of the 2 Drives "mirroring" the other? Therefore, with 300GB x 2, RAID0, you would have a max storage space of 300GB?

If I am correct, I would recommend 1TB. Especially since SSD hit the market, high quality HDD prices are very good at high quality (Capacity, RPM, Cache).


Thank you for the suggestion, I will certainly have to look up overclocking with the H50 cooler and the i7. The last thing I want is for any of the components I choose to not perform well with each other. And considering I will be overclocking this will be important.

RAID 0 implements a striped disk array, the data is broken down into blocks and each block is written to a separate disk drive. I/O performance is greatly improved by spreading the I/O load across many channels and drives. Best performance is achieved when data is striped across multiple controllers with only one drive per controller.


----------



## pianeta_rosso

Hello to all...
Sorry for my question, but had nobody tried to mod the I/O front panel? I can't find anything...


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pianeta_rosso*


Hello to all...
Sorry for my question, but had nobody tried to mod the I/O front panel? I can't find anything...


Yes on the first page you can see photonmoo's rig has all kinda stuff going on his.


----------



## the.ronin

Speaking of the front IO panel, anyone know for sure how that LED switch is rigged?

Is it just completing the ground or power wire ot both?

I also think it's actually tapping into the 12V wire in the molex. If that's the case, is it powering the LEDs in series or via resistor?


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang!








My computer is dead, the water pump quit last night after only 3 months of operation. I need to take out the reservoir but I can't get the left side out. I think there's probably screw behind the drive holder clips but I don't want to bust them trying to get them off. So here I am, begging you for help. I have a pic here of the side I'm talking about, maybe one of you guys know how to get these things off without them snapping and how to get them back on.

Attachment 148570

TIA,
Bri

P.S. Photonmoo, if you're out there please PM me, I have some W/C questions.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey gang!








My computer is dead, the water pump quit last night after only 3 months of operation. I need to take out the reservoir but I can't get the left side out. I think there's probably screw behind the drive holder clips but I don't want to bust them trying to get them off. So here I am, begging you for help. I have a pic here of the side I'm talking about, maybe one of you guys know how to get these things off without them snapping and how to get them back on.

Attachment 148570

TIA,
Bri

P.S. Photonmoo, if you're out there please PM me, I have some W/C questions.


It looks like you just get under the end of the tooless mechanism and slide towards the rear of the case. Here's a link of what it looks like without http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post4892528


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It looks like you just get under the end of the tooless mechanism and slide towards the rear of the case. Here's a link of what it looks like without http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post4892528

do you change your avitar weekly? LOL every time i look they get hotter


----------



## Striker36

i just posted this in my work log but i thought some of you guys might liek to see it too


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It looks like you just get under the end of the tooless mechanism and slide towards the rear of the case. Here's a link of what it looks like without http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post4892528


 Aha!! Jewelry pliers! I'm using Mindy's computer so I probably won't be around much, especially tomorrow. Tomorrow we are celebrating the anniversary of living together 18 years.








Man, I didn't know what I was getting myself into! LOL!









Thanks Rockr, I knew one of you guys would know. I'll show you how it went once I get up and running. 
Oh, for you guys that were asking about temps. The whole thing just went black except for the Evga LED readout on the mobo, it read the terminal temp as 88c, in True Temp that's about 97c which is right around what my friend said.
I didn't know what had happened so I pushed the power button, lights came on, fans spun then it shut down, this time the LED said FF. Evga's engineers way of saying Freaking Failure. Actually the book just says "boot" so you have to figure it out. I checked the usuals & tried again, still FF, so I took off the panels, checked the connections (I did just change the PSU), then I fired it up and it must have cooled off some because it started but said there was a checksum failure. Of course there was who could do math at that temp. I re-set my Cmos, booted into the bios and right away saw the Cpu temp was 76, knew that couldn't be right so started poking around, checked the wire to the Cpu power and scalded my hand when it hit the hose fitting on the water block. Took a few minutes before I realized the pump wasn't running. 
I tried all kinds of tricks and the most I could get out of it was a few pulsations then it would quit. I zapped off a message to the @#$%^*'s that built it and they called me first thing this morning, they'll send me a new pump but I have to pay shipping. I'm going to protest that, so we'll see.


----------



## Danny Boy

hey quick question here too, when you painted your case, did you strip it first or just paint over the black? its gonna take me days to sand this whole thing down..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
hey quick question here too, when you painted your case, did you strip it first or just paint over the black? its gonna take me days to sand this whole thing down..

just scuff it up with a high grit sand paper (2 or 300) OR a scotch bright pad and you should be fine being the kinda of abuse it will be getting sitting on a desk. that's all most auto-body shops do before primer so i cant see why it wouldn't work on a case


----------



## Enigma8750

I agree.. Clean it really good with one teaspoon of Dawn Dishwashing liquid and the rest of the spray bottle with water.. Clean it three times.. And then check for dust that might come from you cleaning cloth.. Make sure you paint in some type of booth. Too much pollen for outside spraying..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
OK guys. little Update my poor dissembled scout is going to get a update tomorrow. Wife gets paid so i am getting my new dremel, sandpaper and paint tomorrow...Getting excited for all of this. paint is more then likely going to be dark blue with a lighter blue or dark blue and black. Also have to get a rivet gun so i can re-rivet this all back together.









YouTube- ALIENWARE Carbon Fiber Paint Case Mod, www.mnpctech.com


----------



## the.ronin

Holy crap guys this is embarrassing ... after all this time it just occurred to me I could replace CPU coolers that require brackets through the hole in the back of the Scout. I always knew the hole was there. But for whatever reason, I've always gone through the pain of removing the whole motherboard to replace the cooler lols.

Unrep me.









[edit] Damn but do I know how to page pwnage or what?? That's like 2 in 1 day lols.


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey guys.. Listen, I just been searching around for all kinds of Storm Scout Info, Web sites, Mods, Ect. I think you guys will enjoy some of what I found! For this first case, I found the link to this guys work log.
http://www.modders-inc.com/modules.p...wtopic&p=36041 I hope this helps anyone out with Idea's.







I feel like I'm stealing from someone. If anyone feels it's wrong for me to post this. Please tell me; I'll wipe the post and just throw up a pic or something. I'm just fishing for Idea's... Enjoy All...


























Disassemble Diagram, which I haven't seen...









and of course, the CM Storm symbol!


----------



## Striker36

that wolfenstine one looks really neat lol.


----------



## imh073p

I think bill owen from mnpctech.com did the top one. Maybe even both :shrugs: hes tha man


----------



## devilsx

Big brown van and little brown box carrying expensive brown fans. Yes! 2 x Noctua 140mm fans arrived. Enjoy!


----------



## Rogue1266

Yeah, I really like that camo one. Very cool. But I can do with out the front flame panel covering the fan ports. But he has it lifted off the mesh enough were he can get air sucked threw the edges of it. Either way, It's very nice. I love the side panel CM logo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Big brown van and little brown box carrying expensive brown fans. Yes! 2 x Noctua 140mm fans arrived. Enjoy!

Very cool. I just can't afford those right now. I ordered this one from the Egg.

It's a 1000RPM w/ a 60.9 CFM. Not bad. I mean it is a $18.00 dollar difference in price.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-077-_-Product


----------



## the.ronin

So I decided to go back to the H50 ... again lols







You know what that means? Photo shoot!!













































This time I sleeved the fan and H50 wires with the same MDPC-X sleeving and gave it that maga / matrix look with wires and tubes shooting out the middle. I just put in an order for more MDPC-X sleeving with some grey and red in there to mix things up.

I'm also thinking about ditching the LED fans and just relying on the single CCFL bar along the roof to provide lighting. What would be some really good quiet but effective fans? I like the Noctuas but I just wish they were plain black or some other color that might go well with the case.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
I'm also thinking about ditching the LED fans and just relying on the single CCFL bar along the roof to provide lighting. What would be some really good quiet but effective fans? I like the Noctuas but I just wish they were plain black or some other color that might go well with the case.

why not just paint them?


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
why not just paint them?

I thought about that because they are really nice looking to fans. Just don't want to go through the trouble of taking them apart or messing them up.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
I thought about that because they are really nice looking to fans. Just don't want to go through the trouble of taking them apart or messing them up.

im not sure about those particular fans but most that i have seen just have a spring clip holding the shaft into the motor so their isn't much to screw up if you take your time and tape up the motor


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I tried all kinds of tricks and the most I could get out of it was a few pulsations then it would quit. I zapped off a message to the @#$%^*'s that built it and they called me first thing this morning, they'll send me a new pump but I have to pay shipping. I'm going to protest that, so we'll see.

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles Bri. Glad to hear the rest of your gear is OK. I guess you'll be building your own from now on? I don't know if you've been following my troubles, but I have to send board number two back. FF code right out of the box. From the looks of it, I'm thinking it was a refurb or I got someone else's junk board. MSI sent out a whole new retail package. The board and all the accessories were in the box, but on closer inspection the board looked used and no seal on the box that looked like it was opened. At least MSI is paying shipping this time around. I'm hoping the third times a charm cuz I want my damn Scout running again.


----------



## Babycakes1013

Hrmm... It seems that I will have to come up with something new and original for the contents of my build. All of you guys have great set ups. I hope to create something worth showing.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


So I decided to go back to the H50 ... again lols







You know what that means? Photo shoot!!













































This time I sleeved the fan and H50 wires with the same MDPC-X sleeving and gave it that maga / matrix look with wires and tubes shooting out the middle. I just put in an order for more MDPC-X sleeving with some grey and red in there to mix things up.

I'm also thinking about ditching the LED fans and just relying on the single CCFL bar along the roof to provide lighting. What would be some really good quiet but effective fans? I like the Noctuas but I just wish they were plain black or some other color that might go well with the case.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


I thought about that because they are really nice looking to fans. Just don't want to go through the trouble of taking them apart or messing them up.


@the.ronin

I like your build a lot, bro!









About ditching LED Fans & using CCFL(s) for your lighting source is exactly what I did. Also, the idea of changing out all fans to Noctua brand. Since they cost $20+ each (120mm and 140mm), I am working slowly. I have 1 so far, 140mm, installed on roof.

I also did wish they came in all black, but I have to admit, I like the unique colors they use. I'm sort of torn, but I too don't want to go through the trouble of dismantling them & painting. Maybe one day, but for now, I'm enjoying the white/brown scheme.

Where is the blue LED currently coming from? I didn't notice any LED Fans except for the stock front 140mm, and that's red.

On a side note, our cases look like brothers









FYI, this picture of my case was taken before my Noctua arrived


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babycakes1013*


Hrmm... It seems that I will have to come up with something new and original for the contents of my build. All of you guys have great set ups. I hope to create something worth showing.


im in the same boat my friend... but im working on it any way


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babycakes1013*


Hrmm... It seems that I will have to come up with something new and original for the contents of my build. All of you guys have great set ups. I hope to create something worth showing.


Oh don't you worry about that. We're all Scout whores here. We like em all. From the very stock to the one's that rock.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babycakes1013*


Hrmm... It seems that I will have to come up with something new and original for the contents of my build. All of you guys have great set ups. I hope to create something worth showing.


I think you'll end up impressing everybody with your build. You seem to have a well knowledge base on building. Also, with as much planning you are doing, I expect much from the finished product.


----------



## Rockr69

Here's a fun little video to bring on a bit of nostalgia








YouTube- A Tribute to Pac-man


----------



## Babycakes1013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Oh don't you worry about that. We're all Scout whores here. We like em all. From the very stock to the one's that rock.


I'm going to make one that rocks


----------



## Babycakes1013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I think you'll end up impressing everybody with your build. You seem to have a well knowledge base on building. Also, with as much planning you are doing, I expect much from the finished product.










Ive been researching quite a bit for what genious ideas I can come up with. I hope I can live up to your expectations


----------



## ahmedelbehery

please help
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


----------



## Repton

Finished my build for now until I get some more silent eagle fans this is how its looking


----------



## ahmedelbehery

please help
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


----------



## PathogenX

I am looking at my scout and I think Push Pull is not going to work for my H50 w/ having the top 140 mm fan...


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Repton* 
Finished my build for now until I get some more silent eagle fans this is how its looking



























Very Nice bud. If I haven't Welcomed you; Then Welcome to the club LOL ........Nice set-up.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Repton*


Finished my build for now until I get some more silent eagle fans this is how its looking





























That looks very clean!! What kind of fans are those and how do you like them? I'm looking to replace the 140mm and 120mm fans in my Scout.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Repton* 
Finished my build for now until I get some more silent eagle fans this is how its looking



























Very nice & very clean.

Can we get a closer shot?


----------



## Repton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Very nice & very clean.

Can we get a closer shot?









of course !










The fans on the panel are Sharkoon Silent eagle 1000's, they're awesome, the 1000's run at 1000rpm and shift a nice amount of air while being quiet and looking awesome.. there is also a silent eagle 2000 which spins at ~2000rpm which I have read are rather good but a little more noisy.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Repton, what camera, lens and settings do you use for those shoots, they're many times better than what I can do with my D3000


----------



## devilsx

Hey, i don't remember who it was that painted the Noctua fans and the Antec fans, but I would like to know how it was painted. Did it involve removing the fan blades? If so, how do I go about doing that. If not, what is a good way to cover it as to not let paint get into the motor?


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Hey, i don't remember who it was that painted the Noctua fans and the Antec fans, but I would like to know how it was painted. Did it involve removing the fan blades? If so, how do I go about doing that. If not, what is a good way to cover it as to not let paint get into the motor?


I came across that as well. What I'm more worried about is uneven painting.

Presumably for the coin your dropping on these particular fans, a lot of paintstake went into making sure each fin is balanced properly ... or one would assume.


----------



## Enigma8750

Great Job Repton. You have done well with your build. Still nice and Clean and yet modified with an almost 007 touch. Just alittle something different to make it look special but to also gives is that functional 50 calibur anti-terrorist theme to it. The white fans look good.










Scouts wear it out!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Hey, i don't remember who it was that painted the Noctua fans and the Antec fans, but I would like to know how it was painted. Did it involve removing the fan blades? If so, how do I go about doing that. If not, what is a good way to cover it as to not let paint get into the motor?

*Painting your Case Fans.*

_First of all remember that a motor is made up of copper windings that have a lacquer finish. So you cant hurt the windings by spraying them with lacquer. Its like being afraid to get ice in your water._

I have painted several fans with out any problems.

First old Greasy and dusty fans should be cleaned. You can skip this process if they are new and still have that new car smell to them.

First clean them with some Castrol Super clean and keep spraying them until all the dust and gunk falls into the sink. This is gross and sometimes may require a good hand washing afterwords.









Then get you a spray bottle of dawn and water.








one teaspoon of dawn the rest with water and rinse off the super clean.









Then go in the bathroom and use a Common Hair dryer and run the Hot Air from the Dryer into the fan blades making them spin hot and dry. When you are completely dry.. This is the fun part. You get to make your fan make really cool High velocity whirring sounds with the dryer and the centrifugal force throws all the water out of the fan very quickly. Don't burn yourself.
The Hairdryer can also be used between Paint sprays to make the time go by faster too.. That's my trade secret. I hate waiting.. I use the hairdryer on the paint and it drys it in like less than 10 seconds. NOTE. Don't cook the paint.. LOL.


















Don't worry about taping anything off except your wiring. The LEDs will still shine as long as you don't intentionally spray heavy paint in the holes then you might have to use black and the lights will still glow through that.
Paint with short busts. First a really thin tack coat. Then a another short burst until you get it to the color you want. But take your time. Do it in 5 minute intervals in a air conditioned area with no dust.

It should take you 4 coats per side. On the last coat let it dry for 30 Min's. Then use a new set of newspaper or what ever you are using for a drop cloth and turn over to the other side and paint it the same way. just light coats. I have sprayed about 10 fans and never ruined one. It is easy and safe. Just take your time.


----------



## clee413

Just passing along the information..

Newegg's April Fool's Sale:

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail...x-_-E0C-_-HD#2


----------



## ahmedelbehery

please help
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
please help
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html

Uhm ... donâ€™t see the CM Scout in there, chief.


----------



## the.ronin

Ah yes, how could we have forgotten our own fearless leader's killer fan painting job!!

Nice job, E ... you are tempting me to pull the trigger on the Noctuas and paint them a sort of black / grey combo ala EVGA. Krylon paint for plastic from Home Depot I hear works well, right? Hmmm ...


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Ohhh your right.. It sure looks good.


----------



## Repton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Repton, what camera, lens and settings do you use for those shoots, they're many times better than what I can do with my D3000

Hey, these photos were all taken on a kodak V1273 12megapixel, touched in photoshop and resized









No fancy lenses or anything, no money for a new DSLR right now,I'll get one again some day though !!









Enigma : Thanks for the props !!!!!! Glad you guys like my build


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Painting your Case Fans.*

_First of all remember that a motor is made up of copper windings that have a lacquer finish. So you cant hurt the windings by spraying them with lacquer. Its like being afraid to get ice in your water._

I have painted several fans with out any problems.

First old Greasy and dusty fans should be cleaned. You can skip this process if they are new and still have that new car smell to them.

First clean them with some Castrol Super clean and keep spraying them until all the dust and gunk falls into the sink. This is gross and sometimes may require a good hand washing afterwords.









Then get you a spray bottle of dawn and water.








one teaspoon of dawn the rest with water and rinse off the super clean.









Then go in the bathroom and use a Common Hair dryer and run the Hot Air from the Dryer into the fan blades making them spin hot and dry. When you are completely dry.. This is the fun part. You get to make your fan make really cool High velocity whirring sounds with the dryer and the centrifugal force throws all the water out of the fan very quickly. Don't burn yourself.
The Hairdryer can also be used between Paint sprays to make the time go by faster too.. That's my trade secret. I hate waiting.. I use the hairdryer on the paint and it drys it in like less than 10 seconds. NOTE. Don't cook the paint.. LOL.


















Don't worry about taping anything off except your wiring. The LEDs will still shine as long as you don't intentionally spray heavy paint in the holes then you might have to use black and the lights will still glow through that.
Paint with short busts. First a really thin tack coat. Then a another short burst until you get it to the color you want. But take your time. Do it in 5 minute intervals in a air conditioned area with no dust.

It should take you 4 coats per side. On the last coat let it dry for 30 Min's. Then use a new set of newspaper or what ever you are using for a drop cloth and turn over to the other side and paint it the same way. just light coats. I have sprayed about 10 fans and never ruined one. It is easy and safe. Just take your time.





































Awesome guide! Much appreciated. The reason I want to remove the blades is that I want to keep the housing/frame the way it is, and only paint the blade a different color. I have figured out how to remove the blades so now I'll apply your painting techniques when I spray. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Great


----------



## PathogenX

Anyone here running push pull with the H50 in this case?

Does it interfere with the top 140 mm fan


----------



## Danny Boy

ok guys need some help, i have decided to completly strip my case and am shipping it off to my mom, as she has done custom car paint jobs for years...she told me it would take her a couple weeks till she can get it done...so i need a new case...any recommendations? I have thought about the cm 690 II, and the sniper???what do you people think, im a CM man at heart and dont wanna go to antec, cases are to big and bulky feeling, also i have heard the cable managment system is wonderfull on the 690 II, so let me know what ya think...up to $170shipped

And as you know...Blue is better


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Anyone here running push pull with the H50 in this case?

Does it interfere with the top 140 mm fan


Nope. All clear, ghostrider.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Great


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


ok guys need some help, i have decided to completly strip my case and am shipping it off to my mom, as she has done custom car paint jobs for years...she told me it would take her a couple weeks till she can get it done...so i need a new case...any recommendations? I have thought about the cm 690 II, and the sniper???what do you people think, im a CM man at heart and dont wanna go to antec, cases are to big and bulky feeling, also i have heard the cable managment system is wonderfull on the 690 II, so let me know what ya think...up to $170shipped

And as you know...Blue is better


Lian-Li PC-K62. That was my first choice before the scout, but the price was better on the scout. When I build my home server I'm going with the Lian-Li and probably relagate the scout to server duty and I'll probably leave it blue instead of changing out all the fans. After modding in the Lian-Li card bracket in the scout going anywhere but forward in tooless mounting is unacceptable to me. $119.98 counting shipping on the EGG. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112239.]PC-K62[/URL]


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Anyone here running push pull with the H50 in this case?

Does it interfere with the top 140 mm fan


Push/Pull (Exhaust) with H50 cooler on rear of case with 140mm Noctua Fan on top. You can see a little bit of a an overlap, but there is no actual touching between the 120mm Push fan and the top 140mm fan.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


ok guys need some help, i have decided to completly strip my case and am shipping it off to my mom, as she has done custom car paint jobs for years...she told me it would take her a couple weeks till she can get it done...so i need a new case...any recommendations? I have thought about the cm 690 II, and the sniper???what do you people think, im a CM man at heart and dont wanna go to antec, cases are to big and bulky feeling, also i have heard the cable managment system is wonderfull on the 690 II, so let me know what ya think...up to $170shipped

And as you know...Blue is better



May I ask, if you're only going to be without the Scout for 2 weeks for painting + shipping to receive it back, is a brand new, temporary case really necessary? Just curious.

I'm not familiar with the 690 II but I have looked closely at the Sniper. Sniper, our big brother, seems like a very versatile case. I couldn't imagine anybody having a big complaint about it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Push/Pull (Exhaust) with H50 cooler on rear of case with 140mm Noctua Fan on top. You can see a little bit of a an overlap, but there is no actual touching between the 120mm Push fan and the top 140mm fan.










May I ask, if you're only going to be without the Scout for 2 weeks for painting + shipping to receive it back, is a brand new, temporary case really necessary? Just curious.

I'm not familiar with the 690 II but I have looked closely at the Sniper. Sniper, our big brother, seems like a very versatile case. I couldn't imagine anybody having a big complaint about it.


Clee everytime I see your rig I still am amazed how well you made that ugly little system look so good. I know I've said it before, but I love how those sleeved PSU wires look x-ing that board. [email protected]#$%^&*standing!


----------



## Danny Boy

nah, i dont need new, wouldnt mind used as long as decent, that Lian LI is sweet though, and sniper is just dope..is it bigger then the scout? dosnt look like it to me, would i have to mod to put in a 4850x2 or 470 5870?

Ohh, and it'll take her 3-4 weeks once she gets it, dosnt have alot of time to paint and needs to tarp off the shed to make it work for painting once again


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


nah, i dont need new, wouldnt mind used as long as decent, that Lian LI is sweet though, and sniper is just dope..is it bigger then the scout? dosnt look like it to me, would i have to mod to put in a 4850x2 or 470 5870?

Ohh, and it'll take her 3-4 weeks once she gets it, dosnt have alot of time to paint and needs to tarp off the shed to make it work for painting once again


The Sniper is bigger. Sniper Specs $249.99, Scout Specs $79.99 and Lian-Li Specs $99.99. I think you know what my choice would be.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

this case is great


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


The Sniper is bigger. Sniper Specs $249.99, Scout Specs $79.99 and Lian-Li Specs $99.99. I think you know what my choice would be.


That sniper has a 700w PSU included...


----------



## Danny Boy

man i really thought the Lian-Li was bigger, never thought it was that small compared to the sniper.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
That sniper has a 700w PSU included...

IMO it's not worth it for a temporary case and even if a someone bought a CM 700watt PSU they'd still come out ahead with the Lian-Li by $10


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
man i really thought the Lian-Li was bigger, never thought it was that small compared to the sniper.

Maybe on the outside, but that Lian-Li will hold a video card over 11 inches long with no mods not to mention all the tooless goodies


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
IMO it's not worth it for a temporary case and even if a someone bought a CM 700watt PSU they'd still come out ahead with the Lian-Li by $10

I wasn't saying that the Lian Li is bad. That Lancool is a great case but comparing bang for buck of a case + psu vs. a case isn't really saying much unless the case + psu is similarly priced or something.


----------



## Danny Boy

what about the HAF 922/932? i know its red..yukk but size wise? from the reviews 5970's fit in it without mods


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I wasn't saying that the Lian Li is bad. That Lancool is a great case but comparing bang for buck of a case + psu vs. a case isn't really saying much unless the case + psu is similarly priced or something.

I know you weren't. The Sniper is a great case as well, but for me money is money and pairing up the CM modular 700watt PSU with the Lancool is money better spent just to not have to deal with CM's less than stellar expansion card clips. Once you've had the Lian-Li bracket, well there is nothing else that will do.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
what about the HAF 922/932? i know its red..yukk but size wise? from the reviews 5970's fit in it without mods

I love CM, but that HAF series says one thing to me, UGLY it ain't got no alibi LOL. That's what I love about the scout. They did rugged industrial military right with the scout. This I just found. Now that's a deal! The PSU may not be modular, but you could take it out and use it for bench testing. Wouldn't solve your 4850 fit needs but then you could always drop in a 5850 (which is what I would have done over the 4850) with no mods.


----------



## the.ronin

I think I came across someone saying they’ve managed to fit a 140mm in the upper 5.25 drive bays. But I forget how they did it. I’ve got an optical and a card reader taking up the top and bottom slots. I had tried to fit the stock 140 in there but it just wouldn’t budge between the optical and card reader.


----------



## Danny Boy

Uhh before I forget, what size rivets did u use to put the scout back together


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Nope. All clear, ghostrider.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Push/Pull (Exhaust) with H50 cooler on rear of case with 140mm Noctua Fan on top. You can see a little bit of a an overlap, but there is no actual touching between the 120mm Push fan and the top 140mm fan.

May I ask, if you're only going to be without the Scout for 2 weeks for painting + shipping to receive it back, is a brand new, temporary case really necessary? Just curious.

I'm not familiar with the 690 II but I have looked closely at the Sniper. Sniper, our big brother, seems like a very versatile case. I couldn't imagine anybody having a big complaint about it.



Thank you both +REP

But I want to have my tubes coming from the top... 
That probably will not work..







Oh well...


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Thank you both +REP

But I want to have my tubes coming from the top... 
That probably will not work..







Oh well...


Oh, yeah. Having the tubes on the radiator at the top doesn't fit with the 140mm fan on the top of the case. I wanted to do that too. I said the same thing, "oh well".


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Clee everytime I see your rig I still am amazed how well you made that ugly little system look so good. I know I've said it before, but I love how those sleeved PSU wires look x-ing that board. [email protected]#$%^&*standing!


Thanks again Rockr. Regarding your comment about the HAF, I totally agree. U-G-L-Y, HAF ain't got no alibi, it's ugly!


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Thank you both +REP

But I want to have my tubes coming from the top... 
That probably will not work..







Oh well...


Yeah that would be a negatory ... why the top?


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Yeah that would be a negatory ... why the top?


I like how the tubes curve, makes it look sleeker/cleaner.

unlike Clee's One tube is bent and the other is strait.

I'll figure something out.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


I like how the tubes curve, makes it look sleeker/cleaner.

unlike Clee's One tube is bent and the other is strait.

I'll figure something out.


When you have the tubes on top you're fighting thermodynamic physics. Heat wants to go up and cool wants to sink. If you mount the tubes up the heat has to move down into the rad and the cool up negating the natural siphon effect of heat up / cool down making it much harder for the pump. Why do you think the outlet hose on an automotive rad is on the top. That's so the natural siphon effect can help the pump to move the coolant along.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey guys quick, which pins on the power supply do you jump to make it start up and what do you use to jump them? I got the pump out, got the new one in but I'm going to have to bleed it when I put it together and I don't want the rest of the system starting, just the PSU & the molex.
I'll check back in about an hour
TIA
Bri


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey guys quick, which pins on the power supply do you jump to make it start up and what do you use to jump them? I got the pump out, got the new one in but I'm going to have to bleed it when I put it together and I don't want the rest of the system starting, just the PSU & the molex.
I'll check back in about an hour
TIA
Bri

The green and any black


----------



## BriSleep

Great thanks & I'm just guessing here but a wire with molex pins on each end will do it. Right?


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
I think I came across someone saying theyâ€™ve managed to fit a 140mm in the upper 5.25 drive bays. But I forget how they did it. Iâ€™ve got an optical and a card reader taking up the top and bottom slots. I had tried to fit the stock 140 in there but it just wouldnâ€™t budge between the optical and card reader.

Hey, 140mm fan takes up 4 bays, and you would need the 5.25 to 3.5 adapter that came with the case to install it. Take a look at these pics to see how I did it.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Oh, yeah. Having the tubes on the radiator at the top doesn't fit with the 140mm fan on the top of the case. I wanted to do that too. I said the same thing, "oh well".

What 'choo talkin' 'bout Clee? You get the 140 to 120mm fan adapter plates, like those that come in a Noctua 140, rig the rad to the clips, put a high powered fan under it blowing up and you're set!

@ You strange strange men. Am I the only one here that knows this little tid-bit of info? If you look at the Sniper case, not the outside, but the guts, where the plates are and all, it's just a Haf 922 with a different skin around it. I'd never get a Sniper. About the Haf being ugly, sure it is, it's meant to be utilitarian, it was one of the biggest towers out there until the Corsair 800D broke all the records (actually the 800D is only an inch taller and 2 deeper). You should visit the Haf board though, some of those guys have turned it into visions of slickness. Lian Li has always been a master of Aluminum though, I couldn't believe the first time I picked up one of thier towers and it was like 4lbs.

@ Enigma. Hey boss, do you own stock in Dawn? JK.







It is the best degreaser on the planet, it breaks down and they use it to clean up oil covered birds and animals. BTW, love the new avatar pic.

@ Path, oh, if you want those clips and you can't buy a Noctua, PM me, I'll send you a set.

Anyone know about my wire question yet? I still haven't had dinner, will be back after that, if no answer that's what I'm going to use.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Hey, 140mm fan takes up 4 bays, and you would need the 5.25 to 3.5 adapter that came with the case to install it. Take a look at these pics to see how I did it.


Clever! Gotta love this club for the ingenuity.

Hmmm ... now I gotta decide whether to nix the card reader or just go with a 120mm. Might just stick with the 120mm.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


I like how the tubes curve, makes it look sleeker/cleaner.

unlike Clee's One tube is bent and the other is strait.

I'll figure something out.


Nah I don't think Clee's tubes are bent - maybe the angle of the photo. At least I hope not cos that could compromise the integrity of the tube.

Anyway, it can look clean with the tubes on the bottom ...










... and also what Rockr69 said makes a lot of sense.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Nah I don't think Clee's tubes are bent - maybe the angle of the photo. At least I hope not cos that could compromise the integrity of the tube.

Anyway, it can look clean with the tubes on the bottom ...










... and also what Rockr69 said makes a lot of sense.


But the logo is sideways....

Please excuse my OCD


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


But the logo is sideways....

Please excuse my OCD


LOLS!! You can turn it a little more and it'll be straight.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


What 'choo talkin' 'bout Clee? You get the 140 to 120mm fan adapter plates, like those that come in a Noctua 140, rig the rad to the clips, put a high powered fan under it blowing up and you're set!


Miscommunication here, I think.









I was referring to mounting the rad on the rear of the case (like I have now) but instead of the tubes on the bottom of the rad, while mounted to the rear, 
the tubes positioned on the top of the rad. In turn that would cause the tubes to hit the 140mm fan, which is mounted on the top.

While we are on the subject though. Do you happen to know if I did choose to mount the H50's rad on the top of the case, would there be sufficient room for 2 fans to do a push/pull, without disturbing the pump? Then again, if the rad is mounted on the top of the case, is there a need for push/pull, maybe just the pull?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Nah I don't think Clee's tubes are bent - maybe the angle of the photo. At least I hope not cos that could compromise the integrity of the tube.


Correct the.ronin, my tubes are not bend, but they are a bit curved, similar to yours. Unless you are referring to the tubes being curved since my pump is, in a way, upside-down.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Miscommunication here, I think.









I was referring to mounting the rad on the rear of the case (like I have now) but instead of the tubes on the bottom of the rad, while mounted to the rear, 
the tubes positioned on the top of the rad. In turn that would cause the tubes to hit the 140mm fan, which is mounted on the top.

While we are on the subject though. Do you happen to know if I did choose to mount the H50's rad on the top of the case, would there be sufficient room for 2 fans to do a push/pull, without disturbing the pump? Then again, if the rad is mounted on the top of the case, is there a need for push/pull, maybe just the pull?

Correct the.ronin, my tubes are not bend, but they are a bit curved, similar to yours. Unless you are referring to the tubes being curved since my pump is, in a way, upside-down.


You guys are so great!







Always making me laugh, reminds me of a commercial about drug addiction where the guy says "I'll try anything, once." so he does and he OD's.
Like I told Path a few pages back, it all depends, you don't need a push pull if you use on of General E's Delta fans, oh one of these pups: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...d&Order=PRICED
Heh heh, 8000 rpm and 175cfm, that'll cool anything if you can stand the noise. It also depends on the mobo but with yours I'm pretty sure it'll hit the pump with 2 fans. There are other ways though, you can get some long screws with nuts and washers, put one outside the case and one in, you'd have to put something in the gap though. If I had to choose I'd say pull, rad>fan>case. 
You know though the most efficient radiator cooling method is with shrouds. Like this baby: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/92...tl=g30c429s163 
You don't have to buy one though, even putting a cardboad box around the fan will improve cooling. If it is going to be on the roof though I'd definitly have the back fan blowing in, not out, naw, you'd be messing up the airflow, too much positive pressure, then I think a push would be best, make sure you're cooling off the edges of the rad, not just the fins. Definitely need a stronger fan though.

No, you're logo & pump aren't upside down. Mindy's is: Oh, forgot, those pics are on my computer.

Actually just came on to see if anyone answered my jumper question wire, no one did so I googled it, it's right here on OCN: http://www.overclock.net/faqs/96712-...upply-psu.html







Hmm, maybe I'll make up a wire.

Gotta go fill my loop and burp it, wish me luck, cross your fingers, say a prayer or whatever your beliefs allow.

Hey check it out, they actually sell this thing: http://www.frozencpu.com/psu-173.html


----------



## Striker36

who wants to help me with my ethics homework? read, watch, vote, comment

sorry for the spam

but back on topic (kinda) i should be getting an H50 and ordering another rad tomorrow night for my reactor build


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


You know though the most efficient radiator cooling method is with shrouds. Like this baby: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/92...tl=g30c429s163


Now you got me thinking about installing a shroud.

If anyone is using shrouds, an image would be helpful, because looking at the one from FrozenCPU, I cannot see where/how an installation would fit. The acrylic shroud looks pretty wide between rad & fan.

I think the only way I could have it fit in my case is:
*[Fan][Rear of Case][Rad][Shroud][Fan]*

But I wonder (keeping in mind I am still new to water cooling), is it okay for the rad to directly attach to the case. I would assume then the aluminum rear panel would absorb heat from the radiator.


----------



## Rockr69

Have a look. Logo correctly orientated and nice clean routing of tubes.








It looks like the tubes are touching the video card but they are not.


----------



## devilsx

Drumrolls please! I did not get to paint the fans today, but here you go! Four hours of work with very basic and crude tools, but I feel so accomplished!

http://img130.imageshack.us/g/stormscoutwindow.jpg/


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Now you got me thinking about installing a shroud.


Thing with shrouds is that you need a decent thickness for it to be worthwhile and at least in my case, I don't want the rad fan protruding too far into the case.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Have a look. Logo correctly orientated and nice clean routing of tubes.


Nope ... it's about 5 degrees off level lols jk









Oh damn guys, I just dropped over $100 on friggin fans over at FrozenCPU to replace all the fans in my case. Noiseblockers ... a 120 and 2x 140 of these ...










... and a 120 of this for the H50 rad ...










Oh well I've got overtime coming my way tomorrow ... just gotta make sure my wife doesn't find out or its


----------



## Striker36

looks good man!

i never liked the stock window in the scout


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Drumrolls please! I did not get to paint the fans today, but here you go! Four hours of work with very basic and crude tools, but I feel so accomplished!

http://img130.imageshack.us/g/stormscoutwindow.jpg/


Oh yes much better! I hate the stock window fan mounts, the slats make all kinda noise and are not completely flat for fan filters. rep+


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Oh yes much better! I hate the stock window fan mounts, the slats make all kinda noise and are not completely flat for fan filters. rep+


Thank you







This was the biggest mod I've ever done, now I'm more courageous and less hesitant about doing more stuff. This club was a great morale boost. Thanks everyone!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Drumrolls please! I did not get to paint the fans today, but here you go! Four hours of work with very basic and crude tools, but I feel so accomplished!

http://img130.imageshack.us/g/stormscoutwindow.jpg/

+Rep
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Thing with shrouds is that you need a decent thickness for it to be worthwhile and at least in my case, I don't want the rad fan protruding too far into the case.

Nope ... it's about 5 degrees off level lols jk









Oh damn guys, I just dropped over $100 on friggin fans over at FrozenCPU to replace all the fans in my case. Noiseblockers ... a 120 and 2x 140 of these ...










... and a 120 of this for the H50 rad ...










Oh well I've got overtime coming my way tomorrow ... just gotta make sure my wife doesn't find out or its























I feel the same about the fans going too far into the case.

Link for the fans please?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Ah yes, how could we have forgotten our own fearless leaderâ€™s killer fan painting job!!

Nice job, E ... you are tempting me to pull the trigger on the Noctuas and paint them a sort of black / grey combo ala EVGA. Krylon paint for plastic from Home Depot I hear works well, right? Hmmm ...

Yea.. but the Camo paint from Krylon have the Fusion formula too. Anything that has the word fusion on the can will work great on plastics.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Drumrolls please! I did not get to paint the fans today, but here you go! Four hours of work with very basic and crude tools, but I feel so accomplished!

http://img130.imageshack.us/g/stormscoutwindow.jpg/

Basic and crude tools is what a Good Scout Uses. He is able to do great things with the tools that he has.. Great job Troop.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
... just gotta make sure my wife doesn't find out or its


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


You guys are so great!







Always making me laugh, reminds me of a commercial about drug addiction where the guy says "I'll try anything, once." so he does and he OD's.
Like I told Path a few pages back, it all depends, you don't need a push pull if you use on of General E's Delta fans, oh one of these pups: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...d&Order=PRICED
Heh heh, 8000 rpm and 175cfm, that'll cool anything if you can stand the noise. It also depends on the mobo but with yours I'm pretty sure it'll hit the pump with 2 fans. There are other ways though, you can get some long screws with nuts and washers, put one outside the case and one in, you'd have to put something in the gap though. If I had to choose I'd say pull, rad>fan>case. 
You know though the most efficient radiator cooling method is with shrouds. Like this baby: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/92...tl=g30c429s163 
You don't have to buy one though, even putting a cardboad box around the fan will improve cooling. If it is going to be on the roof though I'd definitly have the back fan blowing in, not out, naw, you'd be messing up the airflow, too much positive pressure, then I think a push would be best, make sure you're cooling off the edges of the rad, not just the fins. Definitely need a stronger fan though.

No, you're logo & pump aren't upside down. Mindy's is: Oh, forgot, those pics are on my computer.

Actually just came on to see if anyone answered my jumper question wire, no one did so I googled it, it's right here on OCN: http://www.overclock.net/faqs/96712-...upply-psu.html







Hmm, maybe I'll make up a wire.

Gotta go fill my loop and burp it, wish me luck, cross your fingers, say a prayer or whatever your beliefs allow.

Hey check it out, they actually sell this thing: http://www.frozencpu.com/psu-173.html


Just one thing on those Delta and Panaflo fans. Plug those into the motherboard as the servers do and it will only put out the cfm that it needs for the job at hand at the time. That way you dont have that thing screaming at you from the back on the case. 66 dba is pretty irritating.


----------



## clee413

Okay. I need some advice here, because it has been ages since I have upgraded CPU/RAM...

I am planning to do a CPU/MB/RAM upgrade in the near future. Tonight I am working on getting all of my ducks in a row. I have narrowed my selection of CPU and Motherboard, but am still open to suggestions.

*What I really need help with is the RAM*. First of all (please excuse the lack of knowledge here), *as long as the RAM is a 240-Pin, will it be compatible with the following motherboard?*

Link to MOTHERBOARD I have chosen (so far). Again, I am open to suggestions as well.

Link to PROCESSOR I have chosen. I would prefer to buy this OEM rather then retail, to save some money, but I don't see any available.

Also, I am a bit concerned about the placement of the heat sinks on the motherboard for with the Corsair H50. Any thoughts?


----------



## Danny Boy

I would recommend the 955, its a better OC'er and u can get a higher total clock on it then the 965 according to all the reviews i have seen on it. Motherboard is a nice one, dont know much about it, ram these are good ram for the price

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-193-_-Product

but i am biased since i have them and they OC fairly well. and as for the HS, you should be fine with the H50


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang!!
Got my pump in and burped out all the air, cooking on all cylinders now. That old pump must have never worked right from the moment I got it. I now have idle temps of 20-22c and full load with either Prime95 or Folding only gets 50-54c, not to mention the tach on the old pump was usually somewhere around 2500 and this one is at least 4500!









I'm getting another W/C setup though so this pump and res will either be retired or on standy. Getting this res out and back in was just ridiculous, nothing should be wedged into a computer that hard. Mindy saw me working on it and said, just buy a new one hun. She's so sweet, never wants to see me work!







Oh yeah, the main reason to have a backup system is that she really didn't want me using her computer.









@ Clee, I searched and found this for you: http://www.overclock.net/newreply.ph...te=1&p=8934390 From this thread: http://www.overclock.net/8834140-post1133.html 
Seems most guys want to do it the really cheap way and bust up a fan and use the ring as a shroud but it's really not the same. Maybe if you searched the water coolers forum you could find more.


----------



## imh073p

Wow really nice, post a pic! What rad are you using?


----------



## clee413

The Wish List









When I can afford it.. That's another story...


----------



## imh073p

No offense, but why msi? Is there any specific reason why you like them or is it a price thing? I would suggest an asus or gigabyte. Always had bad luck with the off brands.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
No offense, but why msi? Is there any specific reason why you like them or is it a price thing? I would suggest an asus or gigabyte. Always had bad luck with the off brands.

Well, I will be honest, I am lacking knowledge on Motherboard brands that I have never used before. Also, this will be my first purchase outside of an AM2+ board, so if you have any suggestions, please, I invite them. It's a huge cost so I would love as much input as possible.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
No offense, but why msi? Is there any specific reason why you like them or is it a price thing? I would suggest an asus or gigabyte. Always had bad luck with the off brands.

MSI's really picked up its game. The GD70 is one of the top AM3 boards. But if you're not buying now you should just wait for the 890FX chipset.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Well, I will be honest, I am lacking knowledge on Motherboard brands that I have never used before. Also, this will be my first purchase outside of an AM2+ board, so if you have any suggestions, please, I invite them. It's a huge cost so I would love as much input as possible.









I'd only get that board over an ASUS/Gigabyte board if you're actually gonna utilize the 4 PCI-e x16 slots.

Here's what I'd get - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128435

Don't ever get my Foxconn board btw...it sucks. There were no reviews on it when I got it and I figured nothing to lose as I'm not big on overclocking but most people here are...so definitely not the best bet for that division.


----------



## imh073p

You should post a thread in the amd mobo section with your budget and get some suggestions. Ya it really depends on what your video card situation is going to be, if you OC and some people just like certain colors. That msi is nice though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Here's what I'd get - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128435

I'll second that...


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


MSI's really picked up its game. The GD70 is one of the top AM3 boards. But if you're not buying now you should just wait for the 890FX chipset.

I'd only get that board over an ASUS/Gigabyte board if you're actually gonna utilize the 4 PCI-e x16 slots.

Here's what I'd get - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128435


I third that point. If your going to try Unlocking say a AMD Phenom IIx2 555 Callisto. I'd go with the 'ASUS board'. If you go to stay with the AMD Phenom IIx4 Deneb B.E... I'd stay with what K10 stated.
That board is a Beauty. That CPU you picked runs at 125W tho, were the Phenom IIx2 555-3.2gigs runs at 80w. But if you do unlock it, more then likely your going to turn up the Vcore either way which will raise the heat anyway... LOL ((PING,PONG,PING,PONG)) <<This is how I feel when I'm shopping around. Good Luck sir


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


looks good man!

i never liked the stock window in the scout


What?! Is there a window :O
*Goes looking for side panels*
My god! You're right, it is kinda ugly.

@Clee, your wishlist whould go very well together, only thing I'd change in it is the memory too either Corsair Dominators or Dominator GT's. But as the other's said wait for the 890FX boards, also, there is no clearance issues on the GD70 board. A friend of mine uses that board together with a Dice pot and that works well.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


MSI's really picked up its game. The GD70 is one of the top AM3 boards. But if you're not buying now you should just wait for the 890FX chipset.

I'd only get that board over an ASUS/Gigabyte board if you're actually gonna utilize the 4 PCI-e x16 slots.

Here's what I'd get - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128435

Don't ever get my Foxconn board btw...it sucks. There were no reviews on it when I got it and I figured nothing to lose as I'm not big on overclocking but most people here are...so definitely not the best bet for that division.


No matter what brand of board you look at there's any number of bad customer reviews. Most of those bad reviews are from people who don't know squat IMO. That being said the numbers point to some legit bad reviews on all brands. Some brands are better than others. ASUS and Gigabyte being the top two with MSI rounding out the top three. As General E can attest I'm a bit of a MSI fanboy. My 865PE Neo2-V is absolutely unkillable, believe me my stupidity has made many attempts on that boards life and it laughed in the face of my danger and kept on chugging. I'm writing this using it now, but with that in mind I just sent back my second 790FX-GD70. The first one worked great for a month and a half then while loading a game it shut down and never came back. The second one, FF code right out of the box. Now I think the second board was used as it didn't look right upon close inspection. For instance the grounding beads around the the screw holes were all flattened like the board had been installed and removed multiple times and a few other things make me think someone in the MSI RMA dept. botched my RMA. Hopefully MSI will get the next one right and at least their paying for the shipping this time around, so I'm pretty pleased with customer service up to this point. If the third board doesn't work and it should because I've tested all my other components and they work fine, I'll be requesting a refund and will be moving on to another brand. So in the end it seems like luck of the draw. The best anyone can do is research a ton on compatibility between components and keep their fingers crossed.

As for you Clee, the guys on the 709FX-GD70 thread consider that combo pretty sick for overclockability, but there are a number of guys having trouble with it as well. I'd say give that thread a once over before making a commitment cuz this RMA ping pong game is getting very, very tiring to me.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


MSI's really picked up its game. The GD70 is one of the top AM3 boards. But if you're not buying now you should just wait for the 890FX chipset.

I'd only get that board over an ASUS/Gigabyte board if you're actually gonna utilize the 4 PCI-e x16 slots.

Here's what I'd get - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128435

Don't ever get my Foxconn board btw...it sucks. There were no reviews on it when I got it and I figured nothing to lose as I'm not big on overclocking but most people here are...so definitely not the best bet for that division.


I totally agree with the General on that .. Thanks K-10. Those are my thoughts exactly. + the Thuban 6 core is coming out this month I believe. Thats why the quads are dumping in price.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I totally agree with the General on that .. Thanks K-10. Those are my thoughts exactly. + the Thuban 6 core is coming out this month I believe. Thats why the quads are dumping in price.


UH...you are the General


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


UH...you are the General


I belive that KevB and K-10 who both have the 1-star "Title-thing" which IRC is the lowest type of General and E who has the Three-star is the Commander General, correct me if I'm wrong, not good with Army ranks


----------



## PathogenX

BROOKLYN, NY, US 04/02/2010 5:00 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY

H50 Coming today!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


I belive that KevB and K-10 who both have the 1-star "Title-thing" which IRC is the lowest type of General and E who has the Three-star is the Commander General, correct me if I'm wrong, not good with Army ranks


Copy that.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


BROOKLYN, NY, US 04/02/2010 5:00 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY

H50 Coming today!



. . . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathogenX* 
BROOKLYN, NY, US 04/02/2010 5:00 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY

H50 Coming today!

You gotta love when that happens


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
I belive that KevB and K-10 who both have the 1-star "Title-thing" which IRC is the lowest type of General and E who has the Three-star is the Commander General, correct me if I'm wrong, not good with Army ranks

could not have said it better myself. Actually the way they made us remember it in the Air Force was

*Be My Little Girl*

Be = Brigadere Gen








My= Major Gen








Little = Lieutenant Gen








Girl = General









K-10 is a Brigadere Gen and I am a Lieutenant General.

Now on an important note.

The 890 Chipset is the way to go. It will be the new standard and will probably have and 870 and an 850 edition. Depending on the amount of ATI cards you want to add to them.

Sata 3 is coming
USB 3 is coming.

Just wait and save your money for another couple of weeks.. then buy. Trust me. the New thuban 6 core is coming out and I might just get wood on that one. Supposed to be overclockable. All this stuff is slated for this month and May. Save your duckies for just a little longer guys or there is going to be some real buyers remorse going on.


----------



## Rockr69

So we have three Generals. E, K10 and Kev_b?


----------



## AyeYo

Well, here's what I decided on. It doesn't really improve airflow at all, simply because the stock fan just doesn't move that much air to begin with. I'll be replacing it with one of these, hopefully the mod will help keep it a little quiter: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...60&id=Zxk5V6QS



















Cuts could have been cleaner, but I was using a very dull knife I was heating with my trusty wind-proof lighter cranked to the max.

Love it? Hate it? Just eh?


----------



## Enigma8750

Love it. It looks factory and that is a true mod.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

I would recommend the 955, its a better OC'er and u can get a higher total clock on it then the 965 according to all the reviews i have seen on it. Motherboard is a nice one, dont know much about it, ram these are good ram for the price


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Love it. It looks factory and that is a true mod.

Ditto


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
could not have said it better myself. Actually the way they made us remember it in the Air Force was

*Be My Little Girl*

Be = Brigadere Gen








My= Major Gen








Little = Lieutenant Gen








Girl = General









K-10 is a Brigadere Gen and I am a Lieutenant General.

Now on an important note.

The 890 Chipset is the way to go. It will be the new standard and will probably have and 870 and an 850 edition. Depending on the amount of ATI cards you want to add to them.

Sata 3 is coming
USB 3 is coming.

Just wait and save your money for another couple of weeks.. then buy. Trust me. the New thuban 6 core is coming out and I might just get wood on that one. Supposed to be overclockable. All this stuff is slated for this month and May. Save your duckies for just a little longer guys or there is going to be some real buyers remorse going on.

in the army its Be My Little Good Girl

brig
maj
liet
general
general of the army


----------



## Rockr69

So you guys are girls







OOOOOHHHH.....it's all becoming clear


----------



## AyeYo

Sweet. Thanks guys. Factory is what I was going for. IMO, it should have come with that slat spacing in the first place.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Sweet. Thanks guys. Factory is what I was going for. IMO, it should have come with that slat spacing in the first place.

^ this







looks like i have one more thing to add to the worklog


----------



## AyeYo

Should help for the guys running XLF's too. Those things need the least restriction they can get.


----------



## Danny Boy

well sent off my 4850x2 yesterday...gotta wait a while till i find out if they will fix it or not...waiting sucks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


well sent off my 4850x2 yesterday...gotta wait a while till i find out if they will fix it or not...waiting sucks


Aw quit messing around with that thing and drop in 5850 bro


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


MSI's really picked up its game. The GD70 is one of the top AM3 boards. But if you're not buying now you should just wait for the 890FX chipset.

I'd only get that board over an ASUS/Gigabyte board if you're actually gonna utilize the 4 PCI-e x16 slots.

Here's what I'd get - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128435

Don't ever get my Foxconn board btw...it sucks. There were no reviews on it when I got it and I figured nothing to lose as I'm not big on overclocking but most people here are...so definitely not the best bet for that division.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


You should post a thread in the amd mobo section with your budget and get some suggestions. Ya it really depends on what your video card situation is going to be, if you OC and some people just like certain colors. That msi is nice though.

I'll second that...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


I third that point. If your going to try Unlocking say a AMD Phenom IIx2 555 Callisto. I'd go with the 'ASUS board'. If you go to stay with the AMD Phenom IIx4 Deneb B.E... I'd stay with what K10 stated.
That board is a Beauty. That CPU you picked runs at 125W tho, were the Phenom IIx2 555-3.2gigs runs at 80w. But if you do unlock it, more then likely your going to turn up the Vcore either way which will raise the heat anyway... LOL ((PING,PONG,PING,PONG)) <<This is how I feel when I'm shopping around. Good Luck sir











Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


What?! Is there a window :O
*Goes looking for side panels*
My god! You're right, it is kinda ugly.

@Clee, your wishlist whould go very well together, only thing I'd change in it is the memory too either Corsair Dominators or Dominator GT's. But as the other's said wait for the 890FX boards, also, there is no clearance issues on the GD70 board. A friend of mine uses that board together with a Dice pot and that works well.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


No matter what brand of board you look at there's any number of bad customer reviews. Most of those bad reviews are from people who don't know squat IMO. That being said the numbers point to some legit bad reviews on all brands. Some brands are better than others. ASUS and Gigabyte being the top two with MSI rounding out the top three. As General E can attest I'm a bit of a MSI fanboy. My 865PE Neo2-V is absolutely unkillable, believe me my stupidity has made many attempts on that boards life and it laughed in the face of my danger and kept on chugging. I'm writing this using it now, but with that in mind I just sent back my second 790FX-GD70. The first one worked great for a month and a half then while loading a game it shut down and never came back. The second one, FF code right out of the box. Now I think the second board was used as it didn't look right upon close inspection. For instance the grounding beads around the the screw holes were all flattened like the board had been installed and removed multiple times and a few other things make me think someone in the MSI RMA dept. botched my RMA. Hopefully MSI will get the next one right and at least their paying for the shipping this time around, so I'm pretty pleased with customer service up to this point. If the third board doesn't work and it should because I've tested all my other components and they work fine, I'll be requesting a refund and will be moving on to another brand. So in the end it seems like luck of the draw. The best anyone can do is research a ton on compatibility between components and keep their fingers crossed.

As for you Clee, the guys on the 709FX-GD70 thread consider that combo pretty sick for overclockability, but there are a number of guys having trouble with it as well. I'd say give that thread a once over before making a commitment cuz this RMA ping pong game is getting very, very tiring to me.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I totally agree with the General on that .. Thanks K-10. Those are my thoughts exactly. + the Thuban 6 core is coming out this month I believe. Thats why the quads are dumping in price.



Thank you all for your input.

I am taking this weekend to do my research.

Cost is, some what, of an issue. Spending $450 on a 3 component upgrade isn't cheap but when you consider the 3 components are CPU, MB, and RAM, $450 is reasonable.

With that said, a more expensive board is welcomes as long as it does not exceed the $200 mark.

Stability in over-clocking is a grey area for me, because I have never over-clocked any of my components before. That isn't to say I won't over clock though. The 955 comes stock at 3.2GHz, and I am hoping to get it to run at 3.5GHz to start. Maybe, after I familiarize myself, I will aim for higher goals.

Rockr, it concerns me a lot that you are having so many issues with the MSI board, being that it is the exact same model as I was thinking of buying.

It seems as though majority of you say ASUS and GIGABYTE are the top brands for AMD boards. If that is true, I will move my purchase to one of the 2.

As for the 4 x PCIE x16 slots. No. More than likely I will only use 2 at maximum unless expansions other then GPU are utilizing PCIE x16. (In other words, I don't plan on using 4 video cards)

I will be sure to ask the motherboard section of OCN, but I always like to get input from CMSSC first before I venture out beyond here.


----------



## PathogenX

My H50 came in... It's bigger than I expected...

Can't wait to install this!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


My H50 came in... It's bigger than I expected...

Can't wait to install this!



Funny... My wife said the very same thing 25 years ago.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Aw quit messing around with that thing and drop in 5850 bro


well when it comes back from RMA fresh and new, im gonna sell it if i can.


----------



## Enigma8750

*AWARDS AND PROMOTIONS *

*Please Where your Colors Proudly*

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]

Rockr69:Socket 478 Specialist









Lee79:New Overclocker









ButMuncher:British Scout Troop









Rogue1266: Anti Console Activist









xquisit: Repulic of Gamers Member









Bradey: Aussie Special Forces Trained in long range Gaming









rfjunkie: Daily Driver 









Danny Boy : 550BE/5770









the.ronin:i7/XFX 5850 BE









Repton : Q6600/9800GT @ 3.5 ghz.









linkin93: P6300/ 5770XFX 1Gb.

DefecTalisman : Dark Demon i5/750 EVGA P55 E655









clee413:Exodus









McWaffles:Crosshair III 955/XFX5770 X-fire x2









AyeYo: Core 2 Killer









Therapy?: New Builder









Amstelager: Aka. The Big Cat.









ACM: OCN Intel/Nvidia Specialist









mr-Charles: AMD 965 : ATI 4890









Pandemahaos:Video Card Expert ATI Side. 









r11:Scout Com Leader aka ScoutCom1

















FOR ALL YOU DO.. WE SALUTE YOU!

Remember.. Gimme that fillet of fish.. Give me that fish!!....

Good Friday boys and gurls


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Interesting. I've never seen the inside shot of a Sniper case. It looks amazingly similar to a Haf 922 with a different shell.

In the army the difference between a Scout and a Sniper is not that the Sniper is the older brother. The Scout and the Sniper have to work together, the Scout spots, the Sniper takes 'em out with one shot. The difference for me, when I took Sniper training it was 3 months of unbelievable conditions, about 5000 rounds down range and taking apart and re-assembling 15 different weapons (in the dark).


Yeah thats true. Teamwork!
Is there a Cm Storm Sniper owners club? lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Rockr, it concerns me a lot that you are having so many issues with the MSI board, being that it is the exact same model as I was thinking of buying.


Yeah I'm guessing Enigma was right. MSI is a great board, _if_ you get one that works.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Yeah thats true. Teamwork!
Is there a Cm Storm Sniper owners club? lol


Yes there is HERE


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Funny... My wife said the very same thing 25 years ago.










lol hahaha 
that made my day


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yes there is HERE

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

I thought of you Rockr69.. Youre my man.. Youre a great scout. I bought a really nice MSI too that didn't work. RMA was a ***** but we got through it.

Also.. Path.. I thought everyone was going to silently skip my joke.. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Danny Boy

man, all my GPU money just went away, brought my truck in for rear brake work(only $218 with brakes and new rotors) and walked out spending $450(200+ for 1 extra caliper???*** is wrong with people, they cost $60 at schucks, they charged me $120 and another $140 to install the one caliper....only takes about 10 mins to install after they have everything ripped apart...****ers lol

i knew i should have taken it to my mechanic friend...he was just a little busy..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I thought of you Rockr69.. Youre my man.. Youre a great scout. I bought a really nice MSI too that didn't work. RMA was a ***** but we got through it.

Also.. Path.. I thought everyone was going to silently skip my joke.. Thanks for the post.

Thanks E. I was stunned (in a good way) over the joke and figured I'd let someone else jump on that grenade.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
man, all my GPU money just went away, brought my truck in for rear brake work(only $218 with brakes and new rotors) and walked out spending $450(200+ for 1 extra caliper???*** is wrong with people, they cost $60 at schucks, they charged me $120 and another $140 to install the one caliper....only takes about 10 mins to install after they have everything ripped apart...****ers lol

i knew i should have taken it to my mechanic friend...he was just a little busy..

I figure along the time I've spent on this turning world I've met only a few people who have true honor and integrity and think like I do, which is I only want what I can hold in both hands and the rest is a waste. The rest it seems are out to make their living off of the troubles of others. I can handle that. I can accept that a fellow needs to make a profit off me, just not his whole days profit! spread that s*** around. You know? So I feel your pain bro.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
man, all my GPU money just went away, brought my truck in for rear brake work(only $218 with brakes and new rotors) and walked out spending $450(200+ for 1 extra caliper???*** is wrong with people, they cost $60 at schucks, they charged me $120 and another $140 to install the one caliper....only takes about 10 mins to install after they have everything ripped apart...****ers lol

i knew i should have taken it to my mechanic friend...he was just a little busy..

Darn Danny.. Next time Hire a teen for 20 an hour. Buy the parts and show him how to do the job. Watch him and make him check all the bolts twice.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
man, all my GPU money just went away, brought my truck in for rear brake work(only $218 with brakes and new rotors) and walked out spending $450(200+ for 1 extra caliper???*** is wrong with people, they cost $60 at schucks, they charged me $120 and another $140 to install the one caliper....only takes about 10 mins to install after they have everything ripped apart...****ers lol

i knew i should have taken it to my mechanic friend...he was just a little busy..

thats the main reason my pops made me learn how to do all this stuff... so i can do it my self and same a crap ton of money.

sorry to hear about the extra cash disappearing.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Well, here's what I decided on. It doesn't really improve airflow at all, simply because the stock fan just doesn't move that much air to begin with. I'll be replacing it with one of these, hopefully the mod will help keep it a little quiter: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...60&id=Zxk5V6QS



















Cuts could have been cleaner, but I was using a very dull knife I was heating with my trusty wind-proof lighter cranked to the max.

Love it? Hate it? Just eh?

From the photos alone it looks very clean. Closeups might be different though. But definitely a great job on it either way.

I just dropped like a hundred bucks on a bunch of the Noiseblocker fans from FrozenCPU lols!


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Great


----------



## Enigma8750

Is this kid on drugs..? He has posted at least 5 times with the same link. I have gone to his link and given him my opinion but he keeps coming.. I say we take him out.


----------



## clee413

Sorry to be talking about Motherboards in the Scout thread, but I'm not getting much of a response, yet, from the Motherboard's section. (Yes, I know I am impatient).

After reviewing some of the "Official" motherboard owners clubs, I have a couple questions...

I'm looking at 3 Gigabyte Motherboards:

GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H AM3 AMD 790GX

GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H AM3 AMD 890GX

GIGABYTE GA-790FXTA-UD5 AM3 AMD 790FX
Now, I have to ask. *What is the difference between the 3 Chip Sets? Also, Whats the difference between GX and FX?*


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Is this kid on drugs..? He has posted at least 5 times with the same link. I have gone to his link and given him my opinion but he keeps coming.. I say we take him out.

I say we take his drugs.


----------



## Enigma8750

Definitly the 890 it has ddr3. Sata 2 and sata 3 Usb 2 and USB3.. this is the board Clee.










BrandGIGABYTE

ModelGA-890GPA-UD3H
Supported CPU
CPU Socket TypeAM3
CPU TypePhenom II / Athlon II / Sempron 100 Series
FSB2600MHz Hyper Transport (5200 MT/s)
Chipsets
North BridgeAMD 890GX
South BridgeAMD SB850
Memory
Number of Memory Slots4Ã-240pin
Memory StandardDDR3 1866 (OC)/1333/ 1066
Maximum Memory Supported16GB
Channel SupportedDual Channel
Expansion Slots
PCI Express 2.0 x162 (x16 or x8, x8)
PCI Express x13
PCI Slots2
Storage Devices
PATA1 x ATA133 2 Dev. Max
SATA 3Gb/s2
SATA 6Gb/s6 x SATA 6Gb/s
SATA RAIDSATA 3Gb/s: RAID 0, RAID 1, and JBOD
SATA 6Gb/s: RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, RAID 10, and JBOD
Onboard Video
Onboard Video ChipsetATI Radeon HD 4290
Onboard Audio
Audio ChipsetRealtek ALC892
Audio Channels8 Channels
Onboard LAN
LAN ChipsetRealtek 8111D
Max LAN Speed10/100/1000Mbps
Rear Panel Ports
PS/21
Video PortsD-Sub + DVI
HDMI1 x HDMI
USB 1.1/2.04 x USB 2.0
USB 3.02 x USB 3.0
IEEE 13941 x IEEE 1394a
S/PDIF Out1 x Optical
Audio Ports6 Ports
Onboard USB
Onboard USB8 x USB 2.0
Onboard 1394
Onboard 13942x 1394a
Physical Spec
Form FactorATX
Dimensions12.0" x 9.6"
Power Pin24 Pin
Features
FeaturesSupports new generation of AMD Phenom II X6 processors
AMD SB850 provides native SATA3 storage interface with superfast 6Gbps link speed
Built-in a 128MB DDR3 Sideport Memory for accelerating graphics performance
Integrated ATI Radeon HD 4290 graphics (DirectX10.1)
2 PCI-E 2.0 x16 interface with ATI CrossFireX/ Hybrid CrossFireX technology support
Manufacturer Warranty
Parts3 years limited
Labor3 years limited


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
So we have three Generals. E, K10 and Kev_b?

It's news to me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Thank you all for your input.

I am taking this weekend to do my research.

Cost is, some what, of an issue. Spending $450 on a 3 component upgrade isn't cheap but when you consider the 3 components are CPU, MB, and RAM, $450 is reasonable.

If you're gonna order from newegg you should have a fair amount of headroom with that budget. Take advantage of the combo deals.

EDIT: They don't really seem to have any good ones going on unless you're planning on buying CoD:MW2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Sorry to be talking about Motherboards in the Scout thread, but I'm not getting much of a response, yet, from the Motherboard's section. (Yes, I know I am impatient).

After reviewing some of the "Official" motherboard owners clubs, I have a couple questions...

I'm looking at 3 Gigabyte Motherboards:

GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H AM3 AMD 790GX

GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H AM3 AMD 890GX

GIGABYTE GA-790FXTA-UD5 AM3 AMD 790FX
Now, I have to ask. *What is the difference between the 3 Chip Sets? Also, Whats the difference between GX and FX?*

FX is better. Supposedly has more overclocking headroom and has more PCI-e lanes. The 890 series also uses 55nm fabrication while the 790 chipsets use 65nm(the new one will run cooler). Like I said earlier, if you're not getting this anytime soon you should wait for the 890FX but I guess it all depends on what your plans are.

When referring to the chipsets, you're referring to GX and FX as well as they are the chipsets. The 890 mobo's SB's have support for 14 USB 2.0 ports(Gigabyte will surely give you USB 3.0) while the 790s can only go up to 12 USB 2.0 ports. It also has support for 6 SATA 6 GB/s ports opposed to 6 SATA 3 GB/s. Though...you won't notice bottlenecks anytime soon.

EDIT: Also... - FX gives you 2 Gigabit LAN ports while GX gives you 1.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
thats the main reason my pops made me learn how to do all this stuff... so i can do it my self and same a crap ton of money.

sorry to hear about the extra cash disappearing.

see thats the thing i know how to do the work, but with my back it would take me a full day and then would be locked up for days after that...sucks hurting all the time lol


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Sorry to be talking about Motherboards in the Scout thread, but I'm not getting much of a response, yet, from the Motherboard's section. (Yes, I know I am impatient).

After reviewing some of the "Official" motherboard owners clubs, I have a couple questions...

I'm looking at 3 Gigabyte Motherboards:

GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H AM3 AMD 790GX

GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H AM3 AMD 890GX

GIGABYTE GA-790FXTA-UD5 AM3 AMD 790FX
Now, I have to ask. *What is the difference between the 3 Chip Sets? Also, Whats the difference between GX and FX?*


I'm not an AMD guy so take my word as a grain of salt.
but isn't the 890GX the latest chipset for AMD and it has usb and sata 3
so I would pick that one.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Definitly the 890 it has ddr3. Sata 2 and sata 3 Usb 2 and USB3.. this is the board Clee.










BrandGIGABYTE

ModelGA-890GPA-UD3H
Supported CPU
CPU Socket TypeAM3
CPU TypePhenom II / Athlon II / Sempron 100 Series
FSB2600MHz Hyper Transport (5200 MT/s)
Chipsets
North BridgeAMD 890GX
South BridgeAMD SB850
Memory
Number of Memory Slots4Ã-240pin
Memory StandardDDR3 1866 (OC)/1333/ 1066
Maximum Memory Supported16GB
Channel SupportedDual Channel
Expansion Slots
PCI Express 2.0 x162 (x16 or x8, x8)
PCI Express x13
PCI Slots2
Storage Devices
PATA1 x ATA133 2 Dev. Max
SATA 3Gb/s2
SATA 6Gb/s6 x SATA 6Gb/s
SATA RAIDSATA 3Gb/s: RAID 0, RAID 1, and JBOD
SATA 6Gb/s: RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, RAID 10, and JBOD
Onboard Video
Onboard Video ChipsetATI Radeon HD 4290
Onboard Audio
Audio ChipsetRealtek ALC892
Audio Channels8 Channels
Onboard LAN
LAN ChipsetRealtek 8111D
Max LAN Speed10/100/1000Mbps
Rear Panel Ports
PS/21
Video PortsD-Sub + DVI
HDMI1 x HDMI
USB 1.1/2.04 x USB 2.0
USB 3.02 x USB 3.0
IEEE 13941 x IEEE 1394a
S/PDIF Out1 x Optical
Audio Ports6 Ports
Onboard USB
Onboard USB8 x USB 2.0
Onboard 1394
Onboard 13942x 1394a
Physical Spec
Form FactorATX
Dimensions12.0" x 9.6"
Power Pin24 Pin
Features
FeaturesSupports new generation of AMD Phenom II X6 processors
AMD SB850 provides native SATA3 storage interface with superfast 6Gbps link speed
Built-in a 128MB DDR3 Sideport Memory for accelerating graphics performance
Integrated ATI Radeon HD 4290 graphics (DirectX10.1)
2 PCI-E 2.0 x16 interface with ATI CrossFireX/ Hybrid CrossFireX technology support
Manufacturer Warranty
Parts3 years limited
Labor3 years limited


Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
It's news to me









If you're gonna order from newegg you should have a fair amount of headroom with that budget. Take advantage of the combo deals.

EDIT: They don't really seem to have any good ones going on unless you're planning on buying CoD:MW2

FX is better. Supposedly has more overclocking headroom and has more PCI-e lanes. The 890 series also uses 55nm fabrication while the 790 chipsets use 65nm(the new one will run cooler). Like I said earlier, if you're not getting this anytime soon you should wait for the 890FX but I guess it all depends on what your plans are.

When referring to the chipsets, you're referring to GX and FX as well as they are the chipsets. The 890 mobo's SB's have support for 14 USB 2.0 ports(Gigabyte will surely give you USB 3.0) while the 790s can only go up to 12 USB 2.0 ports. It also has support for 6 SATA 6 GB/s ports opposed to 6 SATA 3 GB/s. Though...you won't notice bottlenecks anytime soon.

EDIT: Also... - FX gives you 2 Gigabit LAN ports while GX gives you 1.


I noticed the MW discount, which is priced at $49.99 and the combo discounts the $49.99 lol. Already have the game for XBOX360 anyways.

Ping-Pong.. I have a response by 2 respected members. 1 for 890GX and 1 for 790FX. It is more clear to me now, K10, why you suggest to wait for the 890FX - Best of both worlds. Would you happen to know the cost of the 890FX?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


see thats the thing i know how to do the work, but with my back it would take me a full day and then would be locked up for days after that...sucks hurting all the time lol


lol thats the same excuse my dad uses when making me change the ball joints and tie rods and wheel barrings in the truck (1998 Ram 2500 Cummins with twin turbos.... its a beast... i hate working on it XD)


----------



## Enigma8750

The secret Danny is you sit outside in big chair and make the teenager do the work. You sit and drink beer and tell him about the good old days when you used to fight lions with your "TEETH"

I like the 890 board but he knows what I know. There is new stuff a cummin and you might want to wait at least two weeks. for the FX and the Thuban 6 core. We are all going to need a new board by this time next year so wait as long as you can.

*And about the General thing. K-10 won't tell you what his old name was before he changed it and helped this post get on its feet and so did Kev B. I could not have done all this without them. Ergo. They are Generals too.*


----------



## Danny Boy

lol, i really really wish it was just an "excuse"(i know your not saying that) i get back spasms after 5-10 mins just washing dishes...u know that slight bend you do in your back while washing....that kills mine. I can still pick up 200-300LB **** without loss of feeling, just severe pain that i have learned to push through. Now that im in my 30's im starting to become smarter about what i do to my back. Wont work on cars, work on PC's while sitting down....and always make my wife perform sex for me. lol


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I noticed the MW discount, which is priced at $49.99 and the combo discounts the $49.99 lol. Already have the game for XBOX360 anyways.

Ping-Pong.. I have a response by 2 respected members. 1 for 890GX and 1 for 790FX. It is more clear to me now, K10, why you suggest to wait for the 890FX - Best of both worlds. Would you happen to know the cost of the 890FX?


There are combo discounts for RAM though. You can save like 30 bucks or something.

The FX will have capabilities for a 16x 16x 8x video card configuration(as far as I know) while the GX only has capabilities for 8x 8x. The FX is going to be release sometime this month so it's not really too long of a wait for AMD's new chipset. There aren't really any other reasons besides that but if you're gonna wait to buy your stuff anyway, it makes sense to get the best you can, right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*And about the General thing. K-10 won't tell you what his old name was before he changed it and helped this post get on its feet and so did Kev B. I could not have done all this without them. Ergo. They are Generals too.*


I actually created a Storm Scout Club thread a few hours after you and was like "DAMNIT!!!". My old name was "chickeneaterguy". I used it on an MMO I played long time ago and liked it. I'm not even that big a fan of chicken though... SOMEONE kept cutting it short and kept calling me "chicken" so I had it changed







. My real name is Kayton and nobody seems to know how to pronounce it so I put K10 since that's how it's pronounced.


----------



## Enigma8750

Boy those were the days Kayton


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Boy those were the days Kayton


Yeah, I still had a great case


----------



## Enigma8750

Until you went to the Dark Side.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Until you went to the Dark Side.


Pfft...I already explained it many many times.

Also, I might give this one to my girlfriend's brother(maybe late this year) and get a HAF X or something










I miss having space.


----------



## Danny Boy

anyone know the size of the metal that they use in the scout and type? im having trouble getting the MB tray stripped and might have to bring it to a sand blaster guy and they wanna know what size metal it is


----------



## Enigma8750

I am so messing with you K10.. You are soo serious... I love you.. Here try this out.. its easy..








YouTube- The Donc Funniest Laugh on You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


anyone know the size of the metal that they use in the scout and type? im having trouble getting the MB tray stripped and might have to bring it to a sand blaster guy and they wanna know what size metal it is


No reason for that .... just clean it with a degreaser and then use etching primer on it and then paint away.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Should help for the guys running XLF's too. Those things need the least restriction they can get.


The least restriction... wait a minute... I got 3 on my EK-rad and they blow well through it no problem with restriction here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Sorry to be talking about Motherboards in the Scout thread, but I'm not getting much of a response, yet, from the Motherboard's section. (Yes, I know I am impatient).

After reviewing some of the "Official" motherboard owners clubs, I have a couple questions...

I'm looking at 3 Gigabyte Motherboards:

GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H AM3 AMD 790GX

GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H AM3 AMD 890GX

GIGABYTE GA-790FXTA-UD5 AM3 AMD 790FX
Now, I have to ask. *What is the difference between the 3 Chip Sets? Also, Whats the difference between GX and FX?*


Out of those the 890 is the best overclocker because it has the newest chipset, I don't know what makes it special but that's it.

The main difference between alteast the 790 GX/FX is the power supply, the GX has a 4-pin and the FX has a 8-pin, also there are some differences in PCI-e Bandwidth, the GX are limited too 8x+8x CFx whilst the FX has 16x+16x or 8x+8x+8x and the MSI GD70 has support for another 8x

Out of those 3 I'd say go for the 890GX, even if you're not going too OC high it has the best specifactions with the most SATA 6Gbps ports and USB 3.0

Also the 890 has the SB850 southbridge wich should give it a lead when itcomes too the HDDs and RAID


----------



## Enigma8750

surfer.. give your opinion on dannys painting prep for the CM Scout.


----------



## the.ronin

Have you guys checked out these Logysis â€œLight Barsâ€? Iâ€™ve been using a 12â€ blue one in my Scout. What I really like about them is that theyâ€™ve got an internal â€œmicroâ€ inverter so itâ€™s just a matter of wiring them right up to the power source. These things are friggin boss.

I tried emailing Logysis to see if they make 6â€ ones but evidently they would consider it if there was enough demand. If you dig these, shoot em over an email asking for 6â€ ones.


----------



## Danny Boy

well got it after the 5th coat of paint eater lol


----------



## Danny Boy

bit of an early update, didnt get the results i wanted, still need more paint remover...running to store soon


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Sorry to be talking about Motherboards in the Scout thread, but I'm not getting much of a response, yet, from the Motherboard's section. (Yes, I know I am impatient).

After reviewing some of the "Official" motherboard owners clubs, I have a couple questions...

I'm looking at 3 Gigabyte Motherboards:

GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H AM3 AMD 790GX

GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H AM3 AMD 890GX

GIGABYTE GA-790FXTA-UD5 AM3 AMD 790FX
Now, I have to ask. *What is the difference between the 3 Chip Sets? Also, Whats the difference between GX and FX?*

The way I figure it clee in a build the MOBO and PSU should be the bulk of the money spent getting as close to the latest and greatest as your budget will allow. That way you'll be future proofed for a while. Especially with the AMD boards. It's way easier to upgrade cpus, ram and vidoeo cards than MOBOs and PSUs. Then draw a line in the sand between what you need and what you want and purchase accordingly. If your gonna have to live with your build for some time before upgrading again try and get as high tech as possible. And remember just because your not utilizing 4 PCI-E 16X slots for video doesn't mean you can't run PCI-E X4 or X1 in them. Regular PCI is slowly dying out and a 16X slot will run X4 or X1.

The 890FX-GD80 doesn't even have PCI slots. It has six, yes I said six, PCI-E slots. Something to think about.

*EDIT* My mistake. 890FX-GD70:Six PCI-E slots and 1 PCI slot


----------



## imh073p

Wow look at all those promotions!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


bit of an early update, didnt get the results i wanted, still need more paint remover...running to store soon


Time for the wire brush and the spray on paint remover.. Secret.. Wire brush over the whole unit before reapplying and let it set for 5 mins before brushing. That is the worst part of modding. I wish they sold a cheap sand blaster.


----------



## mr-Charles

...also/maybe to do with having onboard-video/graphic's or not? ! ? ! 
{ that's to be meant between the difference of each of those mthrbrd's }

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Originally Posted by Tainok 
If you call the Geek Squad, you get a -50 REP on the OCN forums, and your avatar gets changed to a picture of Lindsey Lohan eating a manwich.

Can I have the picture of Lindsey eating the manwich?


----------



## AyeYo

^No, it actually is "well". Well is an adverb, good is an adjective. Well qualifies an action, good qualifies an object. Speak well. Good pie.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
From the photos alone it looks very clean. Closeups might be different though. But definitely a great job on it either way.

I just dropped like a hundred bucks on a bunch of the Noiseblocker fans from FrozenCPU lols!









If you don't mind, PM me when you get them and let me know how they perform. I'd say reply here, but I'll forget about it and your post will get lost...

And it does look very clean at about two feet or more.







No one is going to stand closer than that, the case is on the floor so people are the 3+ feet above it by default. Looks great from my seat four feet away.


----------



## K10

It's "well" and it's "English".

Come on guys...I live on an island.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


^No, it actually is "well". Well is an adverb, good is an adjective. Well qualifies an action, good qualifies an object. Speak well. Good pie.

If you don't mind, PM me when you get them and let me know how they perform. I'd say reply here, but I'll forget about it and your post will get lost...

And it does look very clean at about two feet or more.







No one is going to stand closer than that, the case is on the floor so people are the 3+ feet above it by default. Looks great from my seat four feet away.










Ok obviously u dosnt get I was joking and epic fail Was issued to myself for dumb joke


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Wow really nice, post a pic! What rad are you using?


 Ok, what do you want a pic of. You do realize I'm talking about my Haf 932, not Mindy's Scout. Right? I have a 240 Black Ice rad.

Pics, here's one of Brutus laying on Danny: 
Attachment 148945

Here's one of the car last time it snowed:
Attachment 148946

Oh, here's one of the *stupid reservoir* hanging out of the Haf enough so I could drain it before I replaced the pump:
Attachment 148947

Man, I was here last night and now there's 3 pages and a list of promotions.

As for that, ahem, idiot that keeps littering up our board with requests to go to his poll about and ugly case. Report him! Give him an Article 15!!

Congrats to everyone who got a promotion, esp Kev_b who doesn't come around anymore now that he owns the ultra light Lian Li case!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


UH...you are the General


Heh heh, you ever notice those Generals & Sergent Majors that are getting toward thier 30th year start forgetting things? Awww E will blame it on his meds. Mine on the other hand are improving my memory. Staying up 'till 3am the last 3 nights hasn't helped it at all though.

BTW boss, JK!!


----------



## mr-Charles

Curious question for of your Reservoir>>draining........Is that easier than to have a "T-line"??? 
or, more of just a PITA way of draining because it seem's you wouldn't really get all of the 
coolant drain'd for being higher than the rest of the loop and all......
( i take it that's why the pic is showing of the Reserv. being tilt'd, just for it's drain_purpose?? ) 
just wanted to ask for i am contemplaiting to take the next step of going Full Water cooling 
for the CPU, for within one of my Scout case's .....

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Sorry to be talking about Motherboards in the Scout thread, but I'm not getting much of a response, yet, from the Motherboard's section. (Yes, I know I am impatient).

Edited Clee for content that I want to respond to. Impatient, you haven't seen impatient until you see a Narcoleptic, ex military, ADHD troubled amputee when his computer just quits in the middle of a game and it's the water pump & no one in this stupid city carries them and what do you mean the best I can do is get one overnight from INdiana (heh heh funny joke from the army "Gary's in Diana, in Diana yes he is", get it Gary Indiana), and I can't get the stupid reservoir out because some idiot whom I paid good money to put a screw behind a drive retention clip that doesn't come out because I didn't know how to put it back together last time I did take it out and I can't find my needle nose pliers or any of my tools to do this job with because all the stupid oxygen tanks fell over in the back room and it's impossible to get through, not that there was any space in there anyway & I'm sitting on a hard chair so my butt hurts, then the pump comes fed-ex overnight from the people who told me that it might take a week, then I find out it has star drive screws in it and I don't have star drive tools so I have to go to Home Depot to buy a bunch of tools to do this job that shouldn't need doing, then I start my computer up after replaceing the pump, reattching the tubing, setting up an old power supply that I ripped out of my old P4 system and hotwiring the power good signal with a paper clip so that I can burp the pump and fill the reservoir back up using an ear syringe because the stupid turkey baster broke and not knowing there was another in the dish drainer that Mindy had used the day before, then when I do get the whole thing running my folding client grabs some really strange data off the Stanford server and I can't figure out why, but Mindy's machine did it too, so the next day when I'm trying to find parts to make a new cooling loop out of all the websites I visit say that the security certificates are out of date, but the date range is within todays date, then D'oh, slap my head, my Windows 7 says that the date is Jan 7th 2006, can't the stupid OS read the bios and get the date and time, noooooooo, it can't, just another thing that they haven't got together in this fantastically technologically advanced country that has 4 computers on every Space Shuttle that any second hand laptop could beat into the dirt. Oh, that's not on topic.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
Curious question for of your Reservoir>>draining........Is that easier than to have a "T-line"???
or, more of just a PITA way of draining because it seem's you wouldn't really get all of the
coolant drain'd for being higher than the rest of the loop and all......
( i take it that's why the pic is showing of the Reserv. being tilt'd, just for it's drain_purpose?? )
just wanted to ask for i am contemplaiting to take the next step of going Full Water cooling
for the CPU, for within one of my Scout case's .....

mr-Charles .









.

No way man!! A T-line would be so much easier, because it's at the bottom of the loop but some water coolers snub the idea because it can leak and it can also restrict the flow because the very idea of putting a T in makes it so you have to use a fitting smaller than the rest to form the T.
Yes, the res should be lower than the rest of the loop and mine is, but, if you put the pump high enough, you won't have to drain the entire system, just the res, the fluid can stay in anything below the res.
Yes, it's tilted to get the rest of the fluid out, which turned out to work better with and ear syringe than a turkey baster.
For the record I think the idea of having a reservoir that sits on top of the pump is just Ludacris! Especially this one where the pump intake is right below the return outlet. You know how hard it is to burp that when the pump is strong enough to suck air out of the return tube. Which is why I'm getting a different res, one where you can see the water move and this will become my backup system.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
It's "well" and it's "English".

Come on guys...I live on an island.

Dad burn it to dickens y'all!! We's don't speak English, we speak American (some better than others), I knew a lot of guys who took trips to GB in the army and when they came back they were like, you can't understand a thing those guys say. I also knew a guy from Ireland (anyone can join the American military), who actually spoke Galic, man you want to hear a baffling language listen to Galic. Reminds me of Mike Oldfield on the Tubular Bells album where he does "The Caveman"..... Shhhhloooow Wokkk dowww annn Noah Shhhhlooooo waaakkk dowww an nowwww.

Oh nooooooo I'm all alone on the thread!! See y'all after dinner, if I don't pass out from exhaustion!

Guys, I might have just given AyeYo a heart attack, or maybe a grammar attack!! My post is going to come back with red marks all over it!!




























Why don't they have a Rontflmao emoticon? Digital Storm does and those guys aint even funny!

Oh, K10, knew a guy in the army from Hawaii, Kawai actually, he used to be a marine, then moved to the army. We lived on the third floor in a building that Hitlers troops built (HA! A third floor from the third Reich), so the walls were like 2 ft thick, this guy gets plastered one night and someone said they bet he couldn't jump out the window and land without breaking something, without hesitation he jumped, sure enough no broken bones!! Then a few weeks later they were talking about it (sober this time) and he jumped again! Idiot broke an arm, dislocated a shoulder and got put in the hospital. When he got out they gave him an Article 15, took away all his rank and 3 months of pay for destruction of governement property.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, what do you want a pic of. You do realize I'm talking about my Haf 932, not Mindy's Scout. Right? I have a 240 Black Ice rad.


 Yes and yes hehe, i like water rigs.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


We's don't speak English, we speak American (some better than others)


It's American English but still English nonetheless.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh, K10, knew a guy in the army from Hawaii, Kawai actually, he used to be a marine, then moved to the army.


I was actually born on Kauai and lived there for 13ish years of my life. It's a really nice island. I live on The Big Island now and the beaches here suck compared to those of Kauai.


----------



## Danny Boy

Ok just got off the phone, momma wants to wait till summer to paint my case, so just temp painting mb tray and putting it all back together...atleast it will cool better


----------



## PathogenX

That was the hardest installation of my freaking life.

The tubes didn't come out like I want them to at all...

I am going to have to reinstall it one day but not now... not this week probably.


----------



## clee413

Again, I want to sincerely thank you all! This is why I love this club, & *always* ask questions here, first, even if it is not CMSS case specific. I value the well explained, detailed responses I receive here.
























To keep the progress up to date, I am happy to say I have finalized the purchases. I feel very confident with the choices I have made, and it is all thanks to the Scouts.









GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
Although I know, K-10, and maybe others were more towards the side of the 790FX, I felt, in the end, the 890GX was the better option for me. I would like to note that although I chose the 890GX, I could not have made the decision without the information about the 790FX.

*Thank you K-10!*









AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor
Although the 955 CPU has more users than the 965, I have chosen to the 965. (Please note, I have purchased the 965 125W, where I have been advised is "C3") I wanted to get an OEM processor, but since it is not available on Newegg, I pony'd up the money and got the retail.









Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model 996832
Taking Rockr's words into consideration & my budgeting, the RAM was budgeted. Although, I think I have made a wise decision in the brand, timing, and overall "bang for buck" based on the fact that I needed to buy everything at once. Hopefully you guys feel the same way.

The order has been processed.

I got free 3 day UPS shipping on everything & a 3% Bing Cash Back (about $13.00).


> $443.97 - Combined sub-total of all 3 components
> $000.00 - Free shipping
> $000.00 - Tax free
> $013.00 - Cash back
> *$430.97 - Total spent*


*Now the worst part... Waiting.*


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


That was the hardest installation of my freaking life.

The tubes didn't come out like I want them to at all...

I am going to have to reinstall it one day but not now... not this week probably.










The harder they are, the more accomplished you feel. Good job on completing the task. Now that you've installed it once, you could do it again, no problem.









Tube positioning. Path, I am on the same OCD boat with you. If you notice my pump, the "Corsair" logo is upside-down, but it is *perfectly* upside-down. Reason is my tubing felt like it was getting too much tension if the logo was right-side-up. So instead I flipped the pump upside-down, and the tubes seemed to naturally move that way.


----------



## Danny Boy

well my xfx 780i tri sli MB, q9550 E0 and 6GB DDR2 Kingston Ram cleared customs before close of business so should get em on Monday or Tuesday i hope!!!!


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*











Again, I want to sincerely thank you all! This is why I love this club, & *always* ask questions here, first, even if it is not CMSS case specific. I value the well explained, detailed responses I receive here.
























To keep the progress up to date, I am happy to say I have finalized the purchases. I feel very confident with the choices I have made, and it is all thanks to the Scouts.











> GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


Although I know, K-10, and maybe others were more towards the side of the 790FX, I felt, in the end, the 890GX was the better option for me. I would like to note that although I chose the 890GX, I could not have made the decision without the information about the 790FX.

*Thank you K-10!*











> AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor


Although the 955 CPU has more users than the 965, I have chosen to the 965. (Please note, I have purchased the 965 125W, where I have been advised is "C3") I wanted to get an OEM processor, but since it is not available on Newegg, I pony'd up the money and got the retail.











> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model 996832


Taking Rockr's words into consideration & my budgeting, the RAM was budgeted. Although, I think I have made a wise decision in the brand, timing, and overall "bang for buck" based on the fact that I needed to buy everything at once. Hopefully you guys feel the same way.

The order has been processed.

I got free 3 day UPS shipping on everything & a 3% Bing Cash Back (about $13.00).


> $443.97 - Combined sub-total of all 3 components
> $000.00 - Free shipping
> $000.00 - Tax free
> $013.00 - Cash back
> *$430.97 - Total spent*


*Now the worst part... Waiting.*










Grats on the Parts!!!!! The 965 is a great chip, what cooling are you using on it?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*











Again, I want to sincerely thank you all! This is why I love this club, & *always* ask questions here, first, even if it is not CMSS case specific. I value the well explained, detailed responses I receive here.
























To keep the progress up to date, I am happy to say I have finalized the purchases. I feel very confident with the choices I have made, and it is all thanks to the Scouts.











> GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


Although I know, K-10, and maybe others were more towards the side of the 790FX, I felt, in the end, the 890GX was the better option for me. I would like to note that although I chose the 890GX, I could not have made the decision without the information about the 790FX.

*Thank you K-10!*











> AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor


Although the 955 CPU has more users than the 965, I have chosen to the 965. (Please note, I have purchased the 965 125W, where I have been advised is "C3") I wanted to get an OEM processor, but since it is not available on Newegg, I pony'd up the money and got the retail.











> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model 996832


Taking Rockr's words into consideration & my budgeting, the RAM was budgeted. Although, I think I have made a wise decision in the brand, timing, and overall "bang for buck" based on the fact that I needed to buy everything at once. Hopefully you guys feel the same way.

The order has been processed.

I got free 3 day UPS shipping on everything & a 3% Bing Cash Back (about $13.00).


> $443.97 - Combined sub-total of all 3 components
> $000.00 - Free shipping
> $000.00 - Tax free
> $013.00 - Cash back
> *$430.97 - Total spent*


*Now the worst part... Waiting.*










Gratz on the purchase clee. When you get it built get yourself CODWAW so I can frag your ass







You did what you felt was right for you. Only time will tell if you did good. I think you did, but I'm not important. Only you are as it was your dough being dropped. Again, Congratz.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*









The harder they are, the more accomplished you feel. Good job on completing the task. Now that you've installed it once, you could do it again, no problem.









Tube positioning. Path, I am on the same OCD boat with you. If you notice my pump, the "Corsair" logo is upside-down, but it is *perfectly* upside-down. Reason is my tubing felt like it was getting too much tension if the logo was right-side-up. So instead I flipped the pump upside-down, and the tubes seemed to naturally move that way.


Thats exactly how I feel.

I am definitely going to reinstall it one day.

The tubes are TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO restrictive.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Yes and yes hehe, i like water rigs.










Well, I just realized I don't have many pics of my rig. I took a bunch when I swapped the PSU so I'll post some for ya then I'll take more of the W/C bits and post them, maybe tomorrow. Gonna play FEAR 2 tonight.

Ok, this is interesting these are the 2 PSU's together, Enermax on the right is 80+ silver and rated at 1200watts peak and 1050 continuous, the Chieftec on the left is just 80+ and 1000watts peak:
Attachment 148984

Here's a little of the guts and the glory, you can see the rad at the top, the fancy compression fittings on my blue PVC hose (which I now know is hard to find), the new Enermax PSU, that's a Swiftech Apogee XT water block on the proc the little green LED's that say 49 is my pretty acurate temp readout and on the monitor there is a gadget that shows how much of each core is being used, I'm folding so 7 are full and 1 is fluctating.
Attachment 148985

This is a little better focus on the machine and not the monitor. 
Attachment 148986

This is when the flash went off, look at the top where the optical drives are, you can see the bare metal, I'll either paint those of fabricate a cover up.
Attachment 148987

Last the whole project done and the system re-booted and I was able to move the CCFL's, they were smack together on the bottom, between the Chieftec and the panel. I moved one over away from the panel because the Enermax is also thinner there's more room. The other I put up top zipped to the grill next to the rad.
Attachment 148988

Oh, on the ones where you can see the front you can see the LED light through the res window.

@ K10 Thanks for the korrect spelling of Kauai, I knew I didn't have it right. Yeah, aren't the beaches of the big island messed up from pollution? Or is it just a different sand?
Also right you are, it's American English, just don't tell that to an english (British, get off my back) person.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Grats on the Parts!!!!! The 965 is a great chip, what cooling are you using on it?


*Sticking with the Corsair H50. All the parts are staying the same. I'm basically just updating my signature rig.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Gratz on the purchase clee. When you get it built get yourself CODWAW so I can frag your ass







You did what you felt was right for you. Only time will tell if you did good. I think you did, but I'm not important. Only you are as it was your dough being dropped. Again, Congratz.


*World at War huh? I might just take you up on that offer. Is that on Steam?

Do you happen to have XBOX Live? I have COD MW2 on the console.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Thats exactly how I feel.

I am definitely going to reinstall it one day.

The tubes are TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO restrictive.


*The tubes are what they are. I'm sure the engineers had their reasons. Who am I to judge? I say the best thing to do is (for a fellow OCD'er) find the best positioning with the pump with the Corsair logo exactly upside-down, or exactly side ways (2 ways). Good luck!*


----------



## Crucial09

Brisleep,

That rig looks bomb! Very neat and roomy. A+
Have you every thought about adding your graphic card to that water cool loop?
That would make your gaming much more quiet I'm sure.


----------



## PathogenX




----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*









The harder they are, the more accomplished you feel. Good job on completing the task. Now that you've installed it once, you could do it again, no problem.









Tube positioning. Path, I am on the same OCD boat with you. If you notice my pump, the "Corsair" logo is upside-down, but it is *perfectly* upside-down. Reason is my tubing felt like it was getting too much tension if the logo was right-side-up. So instead I flipped the pump upside-down, and the tubes seemed to naturally move that way.


Yep, that's why I take so long to do my systems, they always come out better and I'm not sitting here going, wish I had 30 minutes to do......

Upside down, like I was trying to do yesterday without my computer. You mean like this:
Attachment 148990 ???
Yeah, the engineers put them at that length and tension so it fits perfectly in a Corsair 800D case with an X58 mobo.

The Nevada way, if you can't do it right side up, do it upside down. That was actually posted at "The Old Bridge Ranch" brothel.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*











Again, I want to sincerely thank you all! This is why I love this club, & *always* ask questions here, first, even if it is not CMSS case specific. I value the well explained, detailed responses I receive here.
























To keep the progress up to date, I am happy to say I have finalized the purchases. I feel very confident with the choices I have made, and it is all thanks to the Scouts.











> GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


Although I know, K-10, and maybe others were more towards the side of the 790FX, I felt, in the end, the 890GX was the better option for me. I would like to note that although I chose the 890GX, I could not have made the decision without the information about the 790FX.

*Thank you K-10!*











> AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor


Although the 955 CPU has more users than the 965, I have chosen to the 965. (Please note, I have purchased the 965 125W, where I have been advised is "C3") I wanted to get an OEM processor, but since it is not available on Newegg, I pony'd up the money and got the retail.











> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model 996832


Taking Rockr's words into consideration & my budgeting, the RAM was budgeted. Although, I think I have made a wise decision in the brand, timing, and overall "bang for buck" based on the fact that I needed to buy everything at once. Hopefully you guys feel the same way.

The order has been processed.

I got free 3 day UPS shipping on everything & a 3% Bing Cash Back (about $13.00).


> $443.97 - Combined sub-total of all 3 components
> $000.00 - Free shipping
> $000.00 - Tax free
> $013.00 - Cash back
> *$430.97 - Total spent*


*Now the worst part... Waiting.*










I sided with the 890GX. I was under the impression you weren't buying soon so I was suggesting the 890FX since I kinda thought you were going wait a while anyway.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ K10 Thanks for the korrect spelling of Kauai, I knew I didn't have it right. Yeah, aren't the beaches of the big island messed up from pollution? Or is it just a different sand?
Also right you are, it's American English, just don't tell that to an english (British, get off my back) person.


Kauai has many white sand beaches while the Big Island doesn't have that many. As you may know, Kauai is the oldest island in the Hawaiian island chain and therefore it has the most eroded and refined sand. Also, there are no active volcanoes on Kauai. As for the Big Island, it still has volcanic activity and as the magma flows into the ocean, it creates lava(duh) and instead of the the coral being the primary source for the island's sand, it's the eroded lava which is the reason for black sand at MOST of the beaches on the Big Island. There are nice beaches here but I am quite an adept swimmer so the fact of deep, rough, rocky water doesn't bother me too much. I've snorkeled here and Kauai and I like it more on Kauai. The beaches on Kauai are more friendly meaning they're a lot more calm.


----------



## Crucial09

I rearranged my asetek lclc so the lines have less stress. Just feel the lines with your hands, slightly bend them to see.
Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Brisleep,

That rig looks bomb! Very neat and roomy. A+
Have you every thought about adding your graphic card to that water cool loop?
That would make your gaming much more quiet I'm sure.


Thanks so much!! Actually it's posted here now but I have yet to post it on the Haf owners club thread. They're such snobs over there.

No, the graphics card isn't loud at all, the loudest thing in this case is the OCZ ram fan which runs at a blistering 4800+ rpm at full power. When I get a GF 480 I may consider the water jacket. I am going to order at least 8ft of extra tubing when I order my new res and stuff.

Night gang I've got to play for that is what I got this rig for.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Upside down, like I was trying to do yesterday without my computer. You mean like this:
Attachment 148990 ???


Our interior looks similar:


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I sided with the 890GX. I was under the impression you weren't buying soon so I was suggesting the 890FX since I kinda thought you were going wait a while anyway.


Ah, okay. I thought by "FX" you were, at first, referring to the 790FX. Gotcha!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


*Sticking with the Corsair H50. All the parts are staying the same. I'm basically just updating my signature rig.*

*World at War huh? I might just take you up on that offer. Is that on Steam?

Do you happen to have XBOX Live? I have COD MW2 on the console.*

*The tubes are what they are. I'm sure the engineers had their reasons. Who am I to judge? I say the best thing to do is (for a fellow OCD'er) find the best positioning with the pump with the Corsair logo exactly upside-down, or exactly side ways (2 ways). Good luck!*


Not on Steam. I don't play Xbox. Too lazy to relearn the controls after PC gaming for years, but my kids play the hell out of it. They make me look like a baby.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Not on Steam. I don't play Xbox. Too lazy to relearn the controls after PC gaming for years, but my kids play the hell out of it. They make me look like a baby.

lol Okay, I'll be sure to order the game. Do you have AIM?

Edit: AIM: AOL Instant Messenger.. Not to be confused with Aiming your cross-hairs on WAW


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
lol Okay, I'll be sure to order the game. Do you have AIM?

Sorry no. I won't use anything associated with AOL. I use Windows Live Messenger.


----------



## Danny Boy

so decided to get a 5850 when newegg prossess one of my 4850x2 returns. Would get a 5870 if i could sell my 4850x2 when it comes back from RMA, but that will be ok, ill have a 4850x2 in my amd rig and a 5850 in my intel rig...not a bad setup..specially considering one will be a bench machine for my shop lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
so decided to get a 5850 when newegg prossess one of my 4850x2 returns. Would get a 5870 if i could sell my 4850x2 when it comes back from RMA, but that will be ok, ill have a 4850x2 in my amd rig and a 5850 in my intel rig...not a bad setup..specially considering one will be a bench machine for my shop lol

Nice! Which one of those setups are you running in the scout, or rather will be when you're finished with your mods?


----------



## Danny Boy

the intel q9550 with xfx 780i and 6GB ram and ill add the 5850 whenever newegg has one for open box.

I swear, scouts honor, this is my last upgrade for a while(2-3 weeks lol)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
the intel q9550 with xfx 780i and 6GB ram and ill add the 5850 whenever newegg has one for open box.

I swear, scouts honor, this is my last upgrade for a while(2-3 weeks lol)

Man don't never (you like the double negative I used there?







) buy open box. You might as well shoot yourself in the foot and I quote *"This is our Detailed Open Box Item Return Policy. Newegg often sells items that are listed as "open-box." Because these items are sold at greatly reduced prices, they are subject to a limited refund-only return policy. Such items can only be returned within 30 days of the applicable invoice date. "Return" constitutes receipt of the product by Newegg, and not the mere issuance of an RMA. Newegg cannot provide replacement service for these items, as their stock is limited. The entire risk as to the quality and performance of these items is with the buyer. These items have been tested for functionality, but may have superficial physical defects including, but not limited to, scratches, dings or dents. Should these items exhibit a functional defect following their purchase, the buyer (not the manufacturer, distributor, or Newegg) assumes the entire cost of all necessary servicing or repairs, unless otherwise required by law. These items are not covered by any 30-day satisfaction guarantee.

If you purchase an Open-Box product Newegg guarantees only that you will receive the product itself; accessories MAY OR MAY NOT BE INCLUDED with Open-Box products. Newegg will not send you a missing accessory, even if the missing accessory is required in order to properly make use of all the product's advertised functions."*

Pay special attention this line: *Such items can only be returned within 30 days of the applicable invoice date. "Return" constitutes receipt of the product by Newegg, and not the mere issuance of an RMA.* That doesn't include the 5 days to you and the 5 days back to them if it's junk or fails within the first thirty days of you having it. In reality it's only 20 days. I'm sure you being in Pullman your delivery time is the same as mine; 5 days. Take the time to save the coin to buy retail so your'e protected with all that your money can get you.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Is this kid on drugs..? He has posted at least 5 times with the same link. I have gone to his link and given him my opinion but he keeps coming.. I say we take him out.











|
v

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


I say we take his drugs.










I 2nd that


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Man don't never (you like the double negative I used there?







) buy open box. You might as well shoot yourself in the foot and I quote *"This is our Detailed Open Box Item Return Policy. Newegg often sells items that are listed as "open-box." Because these items are sold at greatly reduced prices, they are subject to a limited refund-only return policy. Such items can only be returned within 30 days of the applicable invoice date. â€œReturnâ€ constitutes receipt of the product by Newegg, and not the mere issuance of an RMA. Newegg cannot provide replacement service for these items, as their stock is limited. The entire risk as to the quality and performance of these items is with the buyer. These items have been tested for functionality, but may have superficial physical defects including, but not limited to, scratches, dings or dents. Should these items exhibit a functional defect following their purchase, the buyer (not the manufacturer, distributor, or Newegg) assumes the entire cost of all necessary servicing or repairs, unless otherwise required by law. These items are not covered by any 30-day satisfaction guarantee.

If you purchase an Open-Box product Newegg guarantees only that you will receive the product itself; accessories MAY OR MAY NOT BE INCLUDED with Open-Box products. Newegg will not send you a missing accessory, even if the missing accessory is required in order to properly make use of all the productâ€™s advertised functions." *

Pay special attention this line: *Such items can only be returned within 30 days of the applicable invoice date. â€œReturnâ€ constitutes receipt of the product by Newegg, and not the mere issuance of an RMA.* That doesn't include the 5 days to you and the 5 days back to them if it's junk or fails within the first thirty days of you having it. In reality it's only 20 days. I'm sure you being in Pullman your delivery time is the same as mine; 5 days. Take the time to save the coin to buy retail so your'e protected with all that your money can get you.


All manufactures give full warranty on Open box items, my sapphire 4850x2 that is in RMA right now is an open box...My gigabyte Motherboard that im using and have RMA'd is open box, and my old 4870 xfx open box had the double lifetime warranty(for me and who i sold it too). Newegg cannot stop anyone from receiveing there warranty, u are paying a lower cost because it may or may not come with accessories.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


All manufactures give full warranty on Open box items, my sapphire 4850x2 that is in RMA right now is an open box...My gigabyte Motherboard that im using and have RMA'd is open box, and my old 4870 xfx open box had the double lifetime warranty(for me and who i sold it too). Newegg cannot stop anyone from receiveing there warranty, u are paying a lower cost because it may or may not come with accessories.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I stand corrected.


First time i bought an open box was this gigabyte motherboard, didnt come with io panel, i hesitantly called gigabyte about it, they sent one out the next day. When i tried to register it, it was already registered, so gigabyte RMA'd the board for one with new serial number so i could register it. They RMA'd it a couple months ago...I love gigabyte...and sapphire when i get my 4850x2 back too. Sapphire actually asked if it was open box when i called them after talking to newedd(newegg wanted to issue refund not fix or replace it) and told me with open box they have a 15 day waiting period after you buy it from newegg, but since newegg only wanted to give me my $ back they would waive there 15day policy. I asked them directly if open box means anything different on there warranty, and they informed me that it does not, they give full warranty because its still new(less then 30 days old) and you pay less for open box because of possible loss of accessories, not loss of warranty.


----------



## McWaffles

man this is sweet every one is doing a great gob with the mods. 800 is right around the corner keep up the great work all


----------



## Danny Boy

i have to apologize to all modded scout owners for making you look so bad with my ****ty paint lol


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey guys. I just seen the promotions on http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-club-776.html "CONGRATULATIONS" to ALL!. I also wanted to wish you all a blessed Holiday. Have a Happy & Healthy Easter to All. I am indebted to you all for the knowledged I've have gained being here with you all... Really, I am Very deeply honored to know all of you. G-D has blessed me with all of you. Love ya guys!<<< not in a wierd way... LOL
Thank You all again and congratulations. Enigma, You are a true leader Sir.........Thank You for Everything Enigma8750 Sir, Rockr69, Clee413, Brisleep, Danny Boy, K10,-Crash-, Kev-B, the.ronin & mr-Charles<<Funny Man!







.... You guys Lead, I will Follow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Edit, Really sorry I look over; but I never see you sir.. "BUTMUNCHER".. Need to come around more often, we never see you...


----------



## Danny Boy

ok updating, camera worked after charging overnight, so here are a few pics


----------



## Enigma8750

Happy Easter to you Rouge. And many blessing on the coming trip to the holy Land. Please put a prayer for Derek Angela Alex and Christine in the wailing wall and also a separate one for Leanna. I pray you do that for me. I didn't send you the paper like you wanted. Please do it for me. Thank you and may the true meaning of Easter never leave your heart May your house be always blessed with prosperity love and Peace for as long as you my live. In Jesus Name. Amen.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


ok updating, camera worked after charging overnight, so here are a few pics


Looks good, if I didn't know any better I would assume the blue was stock. I like the color choice. I've always been a fan of blue.


----------



## Rockr69

*Happy Easter to all of you wonderful people.*

Remember to hug all your loved ones tomorrow and and enjoy the fellowship that brings families together for this hallowed day of remembrance and joy.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Which Case is better ?
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


Which Case is better ?
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


Guh not this dude again


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


*Happy Easter to all of you wonderful people.*

Remember to hug all your loved ones tomorrow and and enjoy the fellowship that brings families together for this hallowed day of remembrance and joy.


*& The same to you my friend!*


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Guh not this dude again


I think it's better if we ignore it.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


Which Case is better ?
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


Will everyone please click on the little red triangle with the exclamation point in it and tell the powers that be that this person is cluttering up every thread with his annoying spam. It takes a lot to get me truly angry but this is enough!


----------



## BriSleep

Happy Easter to all, I hope you all get to join with family and friends and have a great day tomorrow!

Ok, in fairness though it may be a week late Mindy says: Good Passover. פסח שמח

@ Danny... Hey man the link to your build thread isn't working.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Will everyone please click on the little red triangle with the exclamation point in it and tell the powers that be that this person is cluttering up every thread with his annoying spam. It takes a lot to get me truly angry but this is enough!



.....already did just after he/they post'd....









BriSleep: thnx for your reply on my question of post'd about's the T-Line and all...
...have copied and pasted upon my text-of-Note's for 
my "jumping-into-FULL_Watercooling for next . . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


.....already did just after he/they post'd....









BriSleep: thnx for your reply on my question of post'd about's the T-Line and all...
...have copied and pasted upon my text-of-Note's for 
my "jumping-into-FULL_Watercooling for next . . . .









mr-Charles .









.


 Sure thing Mr. Charles, if you want help picking things out or how to run a line just let me know.


----------



## Danny_B

Hey guys I recently bought this case and am about to transfer all my parts into it, although I need to buy a new cpu cooler for my core 2 quad.

I was looking on NewEgg and I see that there are different sizes like 92mm just for example. What size should I be looking at for this case?


----------



## Danny Boy

It can take 2 140 or 120 mm fans for front and top, and 3 more 120mm fans


----------



## Danny_B

Sorry talking about a cpu cooler and heatsink


----------



## Striker36

well in that case (i thought you were talking about fans too) as long as the processor you are looking at will fit in the socket on your motherboard (LGA 775 or AM3 that kinda stuff) it really doesn't mater a whole lot. but from what i have read (please correct me if im rong) the lower the number the cooler it tends to run.

other than that its just a way of telling you what die was used in the manufacturing process of the processor.

for your aftermarket cooler you just need to find one that will mach your socket


----------



## Danny_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
well in that case (i thought you were talking about fans too) as long as the processor you are looking at will fit in the socket on your motherboard (LGA 775 or AM3 that kinda stuff) it really doesn't mater a whole lot. but from what i have read (please correct me if im rong) the lower the number the cooler it tends to run.

other than that its just a way of telling you what die was used in the manufacturing process of the processor.

for your aftermarket cooler you just need to find one that will mach your socket

Ah ok simple enough


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Will everyone please click on the little red triangle with the exclamation point in it and tell the powers that be that this person is cluttering up every thread with his annoying spam. It takes a lot to get me truly angry but this is enough!

Done & Done.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny_B* 
Hey guys I recently bought this case and am about to transfer all my parts into it, although I need to buy a new cpu cooler for my core 2 quad.

I was looking on NewEgg and I see that there are different sizes like 92mm just for example. What size should I be looking at for this case?

You're talking about air coolers that will fit into the case, without having to leave the window side panel open, yes?

If so, I think most (even very large ones) fit. Prior to installing Corsair H50 (water cooling) I had a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ that fit just fine. Maybe if you could specify which coolers you are looking at, we could provide examples of others' builds. If nothing else, guess you could always use measuring tape.

*Edit: Just saw your post. Looks like you got your answer, and I misunderstood the question.*


----------



## Danny_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Done & Done.

You're talking about air coolers that will fit into the case, without having to leave the window side panel open, yes?

If so, I think most (even very large ones) fit. Prior to installing Corsair H50 (water cooling) I had a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ that fit just fine. Maybe if you could specify which coolers you are looking at, we could provide examples of others' builds. If nothing else, guess you could always use measuring tape.

*Edit: Just saw your post. Looks like you got your answer, and I misunderstood the question.*

Always open to more info none the less. I haven't decided on one yet but just looked up the one you specified and looks like a good buy ftw! Glad to hear size isn't much of an issue, this is my first custom case so just thought i'd ask about all this.


----------



## Striker36

if you tell us what your price range is im sure a few people in this group will have some experience with and can suggest a number of good coolers


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny_B* 
Always open to more info none the less. I haven't decided on one yet but just looked up the one you specified and looks like a good buy ftw! Glad to hear size isn't much of an issue, this is my first custom case so just thought i'd ask about all this.

If your going with air cooling, I would suggest checking out a sticky by Shadowclock: Link

Ask any questions you have. OCN is a great place for answers and real, hands on experience.


----------



## Danny_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
if you tell us what your price range is im sure a few people in this group will have some experience with and can suggest a number of good coolers 

Alright i'll give it a go. Looking for one for my Core 2 Quad, 775 socket of course. I heard you can get a good one for around 30-40? That would be great because I have a few other parts I need to buy. But if not, let me know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
If your going with air cooling, I would suggest checking out a sticky by Shadowclock: Link

Ask any questions you have. OCN is a great place for answers and real, hands on experience.










Thanks for the link i'll go through and check them all out


----------



## Danny Boy

For that price a cm 212+ with extra 120mm fan for push/pull would be your best bet


----------



## Danny Boy

Lol, just noticed everyone on this page so far joined Feb 2010...new kids rule!!!!!


----------



## Danny_B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


For that price a cm 212+ with extra 120mm fan for push/pull would be your best bet


Awesome that is one I was looking at! When you say extra fan you mean to buy one or it has one?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Lol, just noticed everyone on this page so far joined Feb 2010...new kids rule!!!!!


Haha chyeah! Funny how we both joined in the same month and have very similar names too lol


----------



## BriSleep

Just wanted to post a few things for Mr. Charles or anyone that's going to look into water cooling.
I don't want to insult or disparage anyone but I also know it's not right to use someones pics out of context so I'm linking the posts.

This guy spent a lot of money getting a top of the line Swiftech Apogee XT water block (same as mine) then he's got it connected backwards: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post7969899

This guy lists himself as a water cooler but this is a really bad idea: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8894298

This is right and I like the green, a 340 rad on just the cpu will really keep it cool if those fans are any good: http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-cooler-master-haf-932-922-club-184.html#post8894857

I may find more, check back and I'll list the number of edits in the edit box.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny_B*


Awesome that is one I was looking at! When you say extra fan you mean to buy one or it has one?


The CM Hyper212+ comes with 1, 120mm fan. You'll want to order a 2nd, 120mm fan along with it for a Push/Pull. I think the CM R4 120mm is like $5.99 and the cooler is around $30


----------



## Danny_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
The CM Hyper212+ comes with 1, 120mm fan. You'll want to order a 2nd, 120mm fan along with it for a Push/Pull. I think the CM R4 120mm is like $5.99 and the cooler is around $30

If I didn't buy the 2nd fan, would my temperatures still be alright?
Not saying I won't get it, just wondering. If I did though I would certainly have questions on installing later on lol


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny_B* 
If I didn't buy the 2nd fan, would my temperatures still be alright?
Not saying I won't get it, just wondering. If I did though I would certainly have questions on installing later on lol

Well, the general purpose of a 2nd fan is for a push & pull affect.

*<<<AIR FLOW<<<[FAN][HEAT-SINK][FAN]<<<AIR FLOW<<<*

With 2 fans installed, you will be optimizing the dissipation of hot air. Where as, if you only had 1 fan, it would still dissipate the heat, but just not as well. For $5, why not optimize it, right?


----------



## Danny Boy

Yes the 212+ is a capable cooler with only 1 fan. Would be better in p/p. The 212+ is in the top 10 best sub $80 coolers and in top 3 sub $40 coolers


----------



## Danny_B

Alrighty then sounds good. Thanks guys.
I'll be back soon when I go to set it up

+rep to you all


----------



## Steview

Hey Guys! Just Completed My New Storm Scout i7 860 Build Last Week. I have attached some pictures here but there are more in my profile.

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Just wanted to post a few things for Mr. Charles or anyone that's going to look into water cooling.
I don't want to insult or disparage anyone but I also know it's not right to use someones pics out of context so I'm linking the posts.

This guy spent a lot of money getting a top of the line Swiftech Apogee XT water block (same as mine) then he's got it connected backwards: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post7969899

This guy lists himself as a water cooler but this is a really bad idea: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8894298

This is right and I like the green, a 340 rad on just the cpu will really keep it cool if those fans are any good: http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-cooler-master-haf-932-922-club-184.html#post8894857

I may find more, check back and I'll list the number of edits in the edit box.



...thnx, BriSleep, for those link's over to checkout and see for What you have stated of....








i much appreciate'd it as well as any & all info you have/can share......+rep u'r wy . . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steview*


Hey Guys! Just Completed My New Storm Scout i7 860 Build Last Week. I have attached some pictures here but there are more in my profile.

Happy Easter!!!




















Nice rig!


----------



## BriSleep

Nice setup StevieW, you should turn off the UV's when you take pics though, it makes things come out pinky/purply ish.

I finished FEAR 2 last night. What a let down, I mean the game was pretty good but not nearly as tense as FEAR. The ending is just that though, it ends! No clips, no movie, no cheers, nothing.

Anyone playing, have played or know someone who is playing Stalker call of Priapat? I'd like to know if it's worth it before I plunk down the cash.

Guys, if you think watercooling a Scout is hard you have to see this thread: http://www.overclock.net/sponsored-c...cooled-pc.html

It's official New Egg now has water cooling parts in stock & Gigabyte has a comlete kit: http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCateg...A&Pagesize=100


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny_B*


Awesome that is one I was looking at! When you say extra fan you mean to buy one or it has one?

Haha chyeah! Funny how we both joined in the same month and have very similar names too lol


I just noticed you're also in Georgia. Where about in GA are you located if you don't mine me asking.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steview*


Hey Guys! Just Completed My New Storm Scout i7 860 Build Last Week. I have attached some pictures here but there are more in my profile.

Happy Easter!!!












You might want to rotate your h50 to put less bend on the wires.
You have alot of stress on them.
I rotated my asetek lclc so that the wires extending out of the pump face away from the radiator. Experiment to get the less stress.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I finished FEAR 2 last night. What a let down, I mean the game was pretty good but not nearly as tense as FEAR. The ending is just that though, it ends! No clips, no movie, no cheers, nothing.

I know! FEAR was just that FEAR! The whole game kept me so twitchy I felt like long tail cat in a room full of rocking chairs. Fear and Extraction Point are the only good ones. After that they all went down hill. Kill a bunch Replicas, have a run in with some ATC boys, fight some mechs blah blah blah. The only part about FEAR 2 that was really fun to me was driving the mech other than that enemy AI was stupid and the story line sucked! On a brighter note the specimens were a little scary and oh yeah killing Col. Vanik was pretty satisfying. If you want a game that'll make the hair on the back of neck stand up try Dead Space if you haven't already. That is a creepy F'n game.


----------



## Danny_B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


I just noticed you're also in Georgia. Where about in GA are you located if you don't mine me asking.


Lawrenceville. About 30 mins from Atlanta. Where abouts are you?


----------



## BriSleep

Ok I can order dead space and have it here tuesday. Watched a few videos of it (they even put commercials before them), it's got a lot of good reviews. Anything else you played Rockr?

I've still got Fallout 3, Batman Arkham Asylum (waiting for physx card), & Dragon Age Origins to play. I won't order Dead Space until Sunday night in case you guys have any more suggestions.

Oh, the other thing about FEAR 2 was it wasn't nearly as long as FEAR which always ticks me off, the sequel should always be as long or longer than the original. Yeah, Mindy can attest that I was definitly on edge with FEAR, she make a sudden sound and I'd shout. What!! Scared the tinkle out of me! Oh, in FEAR 2 I almost always knew when I was going to get attacked because it would say: "Saving, Please do not Turn Off or Power Down your PC" Is that a Steam thing? If it is, I don't think I want Steam games, I've got Left 4 Dead original & #2, I started the original & thought, that's just Gross, for the sake of being Gross.

Bioshock has a 4.5 rating on Amazon with 123 reviews, anyone play that? Oh, it's inexpensive too, a definite +++!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steview* 
Hey Guys! Just Completed My New Storm Scout i7 860 Build Last Week. I have attached some pictures here but there are more in my profile.

Happy Easter!!!









Very Tight Rig.







: Same too you! LoL, & Welcome Steview


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Happy Easter to you Rouge. And many blessing on the coming trip to the holy Land. Please put a prayer for Derek Angela Alex and Christine in the wailing wall and also a separate one for Leanna. I pray you do that for me. I didn't send you the paper like you wanted. Please do it for me. Thank you and may the true meaning of Easter never leave your heart May your house be always blessed with prosperity love and Peace for as long as you my live. In Jesus Name. Amen.

Sorry for the double post. Like I said, It's Done!...........Amen.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

Happy Easter to all, I hope you all get to join with family and friends and have a great day tomorrow!

Ok, in fairness though it may be a week late Mindy says: Good Passover. פסח שמח

@ Danny... Hey man the link to your build thread isn't working.









Never Late!







Amen. Thank You!


----------



## BriSleep

Rogue, when exactly are you leaving?

One more water cooling rig for tonight, then to bed. This is by far the best water cooling setup I have ever seen. It just happens that when Paraleyes stopped running the thread he chose FalloutBoy to take over, it has nothing to do with my opinion of his rig. The only thing I don't like is there is no window, he cut them out, so it's open to the air. Still the W/C part is superb: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...build-haf.html


----------



## Enigma8750

From General E. To all My Troops.

Jesus was a Scout. He built a wonderful Rig that has been running for 2000 years and the achievements he made with his Blood Sweat and Tears has brought us Peace with the Father if only we accept his Free Gift he offers it to all who want it..

Love from the General

Happy Easter!


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny_B*


Lawrenceville. About 30 mins from Atlanta. Where abouts are you?


You've gotta be kidding me. I'm 30044, we need to meet up and have some drinks. And talk about our Scouts and mod them together. Just a thought


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


From General E. To all My Troops.

Jesus was a Scout. He built a wonderful Rig that has been running for 2000 years and the achievements he made with his Blood Sweat and Tears has brought us Peace with the Father if only we accept his Free Gift he offers it to all who want it..

Love from the General

Happy Easter!


Happy Easter General! Thanks for all your contribution. We appreciate everything you've done.


----------



## devilsx

http://img213.imageshack.us/g/drawerunit8.jpg/

Installed a new drawer unit on casters from Ikea. Now my desk can be used for something else with the case sitting on its own elevated platform







Enjoy!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Rogue, when exactly are you leaving?


Quote:

One more water cooling rig for tonight, then to bed. This is by far the best water cooling setup I have ever seen. It just happens that when Paraleyes stopped running the thread he chose FalloutBoy to take over, it has nothing to do with my opinion of his rig. The only thing I don't like is there is no window, he cut them out, so it's open to the air. Still the W/C part is superb: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...build-haf.html
Bri, I get my Visa from the ogrz. thats helping me here in Chicago; this coming week some time. I go into the office and get it and pick the day I want to leave, which is Now.LOL So most likely in the next 10 days or so.







Maybe







as long as everything falls into place.
And 'YES'. That is the one of sweetest 'L' cooled system I've seen as well. I have Paraleyes on my friends list. Another very cool young man.
((AlsoVVVV))

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
It's official New Egg now has water cooling parts in stock & Gigabyte has a comlete kit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835128015

I'm inches away from ordering this. I'm in love with it, just waiting on our wonderful 'Uncle SAM' to give me the money he owe's me for my 'T' return!
So Brisleep my brother. DUDE, Thank You for posting the holiday wish. Very Thoughtful from both of you & 'Mrs'.Brisleep<<LOL. I take that very close to the heart.







and for that 'Gigabyte' L.cooling set-up. If my ck. hits by tomorrow, I'm ordering it. I had my Hp50 ordered but I stopped the order. The 'EGG' has me for the credit so I am just going to apply it to this gigabyte 'L' system. Thats what I'm looking for.
Sorry to chop up your posts, just didn't want to make this post 'HUGE'. LOL







I'm always over explaining my-self


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok I can order dead space and have it here tuesday. Watched a few videos of it (they even put commercials before them), it's got a lot of good reviews. Anything else you played Rockr?

I've still got Fallout 3, Batman Arkham Asylum (waiting for physx card), & Dragon Age Origins to play. I won't order Dead Space until Sunday night in case you guys have any more suggestions.

Oh, the other thing about FEAR 2 was it wasn't nearly as long as FEAR which always ticks me off, the sequel should always be as long or longer than the original. Yeah, Mindy can attest that I was definitly on edge with FEAR, she make a sudden sound and I'd shout. What!! Scared the tinkle out of me! Oh, in FEAR 2 I almost always knew when I was going to get attacked because it would say: "Saving, Please do not Turn Off or Power Down your PC" Is that a Steam thing? If it is, I don't think I want Steam games, I've got Left 4 Dead original & #2, I started the original & thought, that's just Gross, for the sake of being Gross.

Bioshock has a 4.5 rating on Amazon with 123 reviews, anyone play that? Oh, it's inexpensive too, a definite +++!


Bioshock will bake your noodle as well.

No it's a stupid Monolith thing. I hated that you couldn't quick save in F2.

If you don't have anything against EA, like I do, you can try Mass Effect. I was in the middle of playing it when EA pissed me off so now I'm boycotting them.

As for LFD 1&2, it may be gross but it sure is fun! Especially when you manage to get a good team in multiplayer. Good times, good times. Condemned Criminal was good, but the ending was lacking a bit, but a good creepy play no less.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


I'm inches away from ordering this. I'm in love with it, just waiting on our wonderful 'Uncle SAM' to give me the money he owe's me for my 'T' return! 
So Brisleep my brother. DUDE, Thank You for posting the holiday wish. Very Thoughtful from both of you & 'Mrs'.Brisleep<<LOL. I take that very close to the heart. 







and for that 'Gigabyte' L.cooling set-up. If my ck. hits by tomorrow, I'm ordering it. I had my Hp50 ordered but I stopped the order. The 'EGG' has me for the credit so I am just going to apply it to this gigabyte 'L' system. Thats what I'm looking for.
Sorry to chop up your posts, just didn't want to make this post 'HUGE'. LOL







I'm always over explaining my-self
























I won't say it's a bad kit, but the H-50 is better, there are probably billions of things that could be pointed out too be bad about it in the right section, I'm gonna mention one, the block is copper and the rad is aluminuim, NEVER EVER EVER mix metals in a waterloop, it's bad!
And also why the *** does the CPU-block have a fan on it? I can not figure that out 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


http://img213.imageshack.us/g/drawerunit8.jpg/

Installed a new drawer unit on casters from Ikea. Now my desk can be used for something else with the case sitting on its own elevated platform







Enjoy!


Swedish DIY Furniture!







We're going too conquer the world!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


I won't say it's a bad kit, but the H-50 is better, there are probably billions of things that could be pointed out too be bad about it in the right section, I'm gonna mention one, the block is copper and the rad is aluminuim, NEVER EVER EVER mix metals in a waterloop, it's bad!
And also why the *** does the CPU-block have a fan on it? I can not figure that out 

Swedish DIY Furniture!







We're going too conquer the world!


How are ya liking that ASUS monitor. I've gotta get a new one. Mine has an ever expanding red cloud starting to migrate out from the upper left corner. It is 4 years old. I've checked out that ASUS but would be nice to hear what you have to say about it.

And in reference to the WC kit Bri, Newegg has had that in stock for a couple of years. Not to bring you down, but yeah they've had a WC section for a long time.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


How are ya liking that ASUS monitor. I've gotta get a new one. Mine has an ever expanding red cloud starting to migrate out from the upper left corner. It is 4 years old. I've checked out that ASUS but would be nice to hear what you have to say about it.

And in reference to the WC kit Bri, Newegg has had that in stock for a couple of years. Not to bring you down, but yeah they've had a WC section for a long time.


First of, I have an ACER, second of all I like it alright, it's a bit old 3-4 years aswell and it only has a VGA input so the picture quality isn't the greatest compared too most new monitors, apart from that it's a great monitor but i whouldn't recommend you getting one, there are many newer and better monitors out there.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


I won't say it's a bad kit, but the H-50 is better, there are probably billions of things that could be pointed out too be bad about it in the right section, I'm gonna mention one, the block is copper and the rad is aluminuim, NEVER EVER EVER mix metals in a waterloop, it's bad!
And also why the *** does the CPU-block have a fan on it? I can not figure that out Swedish DIY Furniture!







We're going too conquer the world!


I hear ya.. I was reading all the posts last night till almost 5:00am chicago time. I fully agree. Never mix the two metals. This would really be my first 'L' cooling kit I ever Install. So, it will be an Experance; 'BIG TIME'.... but for the price after I have been over and over all kinds of blocks, Rads, Lines, hook-ups. Reading CPU,PC Mag., Gamer's World. ECT.ECT.ECT. So I figure for the price and my experience;<< which is non on 'L'cooling, I figure why not. I wanna watch the price tho, sometimes the egg will drop a price in the first couple of days they add something new to the Inventory or restocking something they haven't had for a while. I'm right now still reading the manufacturers Info as I'm writing this. Any more thoughts on this would be great.. That rad, I don't like the fact its Alum. either, but I just sent the link to a friend of mine. He's builds show cars for the Monster Car Show here in chicago and being at his shop one time in the past. He showed me a little RAD; I forget what the heck you strap it across to cool on a car, but it was cool. I want to see if its the same size or close. If so, I'll reconstruct that case that holds the RAD in it. As long as there very close in the same dimensions. Still Researching. But it's like I really don't have lots of time left, so this is just another thing that I'm trying to make happen '1,2,3!!!!!!'... LOL right..
Thanks for the good feed-back MlbrottarN!
Sorry for the Edit: Manufacturers Link: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...%20Galaxy%20II


----------



## cavediver

Here's mine.

Core i7 920
Corsiar H50 CPU cooler
Gigabyte EX58-UD5
Intel CT desktop NIC
Sapphire 4670 GPU
XClio 4X3 hot swap drive box
Intel X25M 80GB SSD - OS drive
2 - WD 1TB Green drives - data drives
Pioneer 205 Blu-ray burner
Sony DVD RW drive


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cavediver*


Here's mine.
Core i7 920
Corsiar H50 CPU cooler
Gigabyte EX58-UD5
Intel CT desktop NIC
Sapphire 4670 GPU
XClio 4X3 hot swap drive box
Intel X25M 80GB SSD - OS drive
2 - WD 1TB Green drives - data drives
Pioneer 205 Blu-ray burner
Sony DVD RW drive


Welcome, Nice RIG & you posted Pic's. Now wear our club colors with PRIDE! SCOUT! Welcome again & Happy Easter........







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[COLOR=black][FONT=verdana][center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"][color="Red"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/COLOR][/url][/center] [/FONT][/COLOR]

[/CODE]


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
First of, I have an ACER, second of all I like it alright, it's a bit old 3-4 years aswell and it only has a VGA input so the picture quality isn't the greatest compared too most new monitors, apart from that it's a great monitor but i whouldn't recommend you getting one, there are many newer and better monitors out there.











This is not the monitor in your fourth pic you liked to showing your drawers and desk?


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 









This is not the monitor in your fourth pic you liked to showing your drawers and desk?

Actually that is the monitor I have. LED backlit 23". You can see it sitting on my wall mounted ledge here:

http://img213.imageshack.us/g/drawerunit8.jpg/

I like it a lot. It's lightweight and very thin.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Actually that is the monitor I have. LED backlit 23". You can see it sitting on my wall mounted ledge here:

http://img213.imageshack.us/g/drawerunit8.jpg/

I like it a lot. It's lightweight and very thin.

WOW! I'm sorry for the confusion. I'm turning 40 on Weds and I guess my IKE (I know everything) Is starting to roll over to CRS. Yeah it was mlbrottan's quote i was referring to. Boy do I feel dumb.


----------



## Danny_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
You've gotta be kidding me. I'm 30044, we need to meet up and have some drinks. And talk about our Scouts and mod them together. Just a thought









No kidding! I am also 30044, you must be super close. Haha I would certainly take you up on that offer







, but unfortunately I am only 18


----------



## Rockr69

Theres always soda


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Gigapost


If you want i could give you some links with a good cheap begginers Loop


----------



## ElTimba

I call him Reptar.

AMD Phenom II 940BE
Asus M3N72-D
Corsair Dominator @ 1066MHz (4GB)
Nvidia 8800gt
Seagate Barracuda 500GB 
Sony Optiarc DVD
Ultra LSP 650W PSU

(Sorry about the low light in the images)


----------



## Danny_B

Alright so here is what i'll be putting in my Scout hopefully very soon. I have a CPU Cooler and Heatsink too but I am picking that up from MicroCenter

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/Pu...umber=14411286

Only thing I am not sure about is my motherboard since I don't know very much about them, or if I could find a cheaper one just as good


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


If you want i could give you some links with a good cheap begginers Loop


That would be great.. Ok, now I'm off. Gots to get (((MY shooting bad guys)) on-line. Wife-poo is *****in. I wanna get a little fun before the dinners i'm attending today. Happy Easter to you guys... Enjoy!!!!


----------



## PathogenX

MEN!!!!!!

I am in need.

THE CORSAIR FAN IS TOO FREAKING LOUD! 
I can't get to sleep at night

How can I make it go slower.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


MEN!!!!!!

I am in need.

THE CORSAIR FAN IS TOO FREAKING LOUD! 
I can't get to sleep at night

How can I make it go slower.



...SIMPLE, FAST EZ-way= get a hold of one of those little FAN-Rehostat's that came with those Zalman Heatsink-Fan kit's...
...(like this)= *  >>>click HERE 2 C <<< 

OR*, ya need to go out and purchase one that will fit for with the 3.5 adapter>>>into the 5.25 bay area's..... 
 >>> click4 HERE 2 C <<<  ...... some listing's of . . .

{ close to your local would be like  >>> HERE <<<  . . . }

mr 2







worth of noting . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


MEN!!!!!!

I am in need.

THE CORSAIR FAN IS TOO FREAKING LOUD! 
I can't get to sleep at night

How can I make it go slower.


either you plug it in straight too the motherboard and use something that came with the mobo/Speedfan, or you can get a fancontroller, or you can get a resistor at like radioshack or w/e the place.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


That would be great.. Ok, now I'm off. Gots to get (((MY shooting bad guys)) on-line. Wife-poo is *****in. I wanna get a little fun before the dinners i'm attending today. Happy Easter to you guys... Enjoy!!!!











Low Budget:
*CPU*: Enzotech Sapphire $34.99
*Rad*:  MCP 220 $59.90
*Pump*: EK-DCP 2.2 $46.95
*T-line*:  Polypropylene one $1.50 Too prevent water from escaping use a bettery size AA as a plug
*Barbs*: 6 Fat Bitspower ones $16.5 Get some Zipties too act as clamps.
*Tubing*: 8Â´  Clearflex $12
*Coolant*: Destilled water from grocery shop (or Pharmacy) + PT_Nuke, try too avoid deionized water cause it has some corrsive abilites, though it is non conductive it may seam apealing but all waters mixed with metals will become conductive after some time.
*Thermal Interface Material (Thermal Goo)*: MX-3 or IC-7 if you can find, both are equal in thermal conductivity so choose the one you can get for the cheapest.
*Fans*: 2 Yate Loon Medspeed $13.90

Total=$190 without Shipping

This kit will outperform most air coolers (Everything exepct like a Meghalem with delta Push/pulls) and it will definately be quieter by far, the only sound from my kit is the 3 1500rpm fans in the front which are un-hearable with music or headphones on.

Also you whould like it too run T-line > Pump > Rad > Cpu doesn't realy matter as long as the T'line is before the inlet too the pump!!! And during filling/bleeding never ever ever ever let the pump run dry, it's very bad for it.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


MEN!!!!!!

I am in need.

THE CORSAIR FAN IS TOO FREAKING LOUD! 
I can't get to sleep at night

How can I make it go slower.


lols frappuccino almost came out my nose!









I'm assuming you mean for the H50? That's what I'm using plugged into the CPU_Fan header at 100% and it's not too bad.


----------



## PathogenX

I tried speed fan but nothing happened









So I guess I need a fan controller huh.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


I tried speed fan but nothing happened









So I guess I need a fan controller huh.


Did you get any EVGA software with that motherboard of yours?


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Did you get any EVGA software with that motherboard of yours?


E-LEET software


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


E-LEET software


Path, you can go into your bios, advanced power settings and tell it you want to do the fans manually. If you connected to the Cpu pins then just set it so it's 50% when below 60c and 100% above 60c.


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Path, you can go into your bios, advanced power settings and tell it you want to do the fans manually. If you connected to the Cpu pins then just set it so it's 50% when below 60c and 100% above 60c.

Yah I was trying to but I got confused lol.

I'll figure it out tonight probably


----------



## PathogenX

BTW!!!!

Happy Easter you guys!


----------



## SgtWoody83

I just built my first computer with the help of a friend. I know it could be stronger, but as just an occasional gamer it is wicked fast for me. Just wanted to share some pics of the awesome case with everyone.
Attachment 149256

Attachment 149257

Attachment 149258


----------



## the.ronin

Ok guys, I'm back on my switch obsession. So now I want to do away with the LED fans and just have the switch governing the CCFL. Here is what ultimately worked and below are other things I tried ...










The switch draws 2 pairs of 5V from a molex in parallel for each LED fan that comes stock with the Scout. On the other side of the switch is (for my case at least) a green (+) and black (-) wire for one fan and a white (+) and red (-) for the other fan.

I tried simply running the switch off of 12V from the molex and running the other side of the switch directly to the CCFL. The CCFL would not light.

I tried running 5V from the molex and the other side directly to the CCFL. This worked but the power was so weak, there was barely any light coming from the CCFL.

Then I tried running 12v directly to the CCFL but the ground through the switch and then to the molex. The CCFL would not light.

So ultimately, I ended up with the setup diagramed above. I still needed to use the relay but now the there is are no LEDs along the circuit - just direct from the molex to switch to relay.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Pathogen.*

This is my favorite fan controller but the bad side is the Blue and red lights are bright. the good side is that it will control the hottest fan you want to control without malfuntion.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-808-_-Product









Red is low speed and blue is high speed. One of these can also be used as a dimmer for a CCathode unit

Or there is the Sythe..
Its good if youre not going to use High wattage fans like the R4s.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-065-_-Product










Or the Lian Li... Its expensive but hey.. Its a lian Li.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-005-_-Product










http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...26tbs%3Disch:1

Bri's Idea is Great too..


----------



## Enigma8750

General Enigma's 
Favorite Mod of the Month is 
Adding the PC-01 Lian Li
PCI locking units.










As all of us know, Coolermaster could have done a little better with there tool less lockdowns for the Storm Scout. As a remedy and a Beautiful addition to your case 
this handy little tool will fit on the Storm Scout. Its a simple mod and you will love 
the Results
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g43/...ers-Page1.html

How to By Rockr69.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


General Enigma's 
Favorite Mod of the Month is 
Adding the PC-01 Lian Li
PCI locking units.










As all of us know, Coolermaster could have done a little better with there tool less lockdowns for the Storm Scout. As a remedy and a Beautiful addition to your case 
this handy little tool will fit on the Storm Scout. Its a simple mod and you will love 
the Results.


And I get props for being the first?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


And I get props for being the first?










I was about to link your build for it as the HOW TO>> Give me time.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I was about to link your build for it as the HOW TO>> Give me time.


Sorry...


----------



## Enigma8750

I love ya rocker.. Thats why I used this mod... You were the first to do it to my knowledge.

That is my favorite Avatar so far.....
















YouTube- Van Halen - Women and Children First - Take Your Whiskey Home


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

General Enigma's
Favorite Mod of the Month is
Adding the PC-01 Lian Li
PCI locking units.










As all of us know, Coolermaster could have done a little better with there tool less lockdowns for the Storm Scout. As a remedy and a Beautiful addition to your case
this handy little tool will fit on the Storm Scout. Its a simple mod and you will love
the Results
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g43/...ers-Page1.html

How to By Rockr69.


WHOA. That's slick!! Do you just crack off the stock locking units and drop these guys in?

[edit] Ah nevermind - saw the link in Rockr's sig. Little bit involved.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I love ya rocker.. Thats why I used this mod... You were the first to do it to my knowledge.

That is my favorite Avatar so far.....









WWWWOOOOOWWWW, on the 5'th glass of wine and,,, WWWWWOOOOOWWWW!!!!!!!! Nice Avatar. You are a true Rockr sir..
WWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOWWWWWWW... Ok, I can't' SeE mY boRd KEyS. bled Tim gooys.







iS DaT mY wiFF ...







nEvEr..







ShE s lOOking tHaT Gooodd N owww Tho... i lOOBerr Herb TooOo.../.







Peace guys. Nite all!







Note: Always Enigma, Always Brother........................................... ..........................................


----------



## Enigma8750

THIS CONCERT INSPIRED BY ROCKR69









*Gen E is thinking that Rockr is headed for a whole lota trouble.

Enjoy boys.*








YouTube- Van Halen - Women and Children First - Take Your Whiskey Home







YouTube- Van Halen - Fair Warning - Hear About It Later







YouTube- Van Halen - Largo '82 - Where Have All The Good Times Gone?







YouTube- Somebody Get Me A Doctor '82







YouTube- Van Halen Beautiful Girls....Ednerd







YouTube- Aint Talkin Bout Love...Ednerd







YouTube- Van Halen Jamies Cryin..Ednerd







YouTube- Van Halen: Unchained (live 1981) High quality







YouTube- Van Halen Mean Street..Ednerd







YouTube- Van Halen Little Dreamer...Ednerd







YouTube- Van Halen...Drop Dead Legs







YouTube- Van Halen On David Letterman '95








YouTube- Eddie Van Halen on Letterman-1984








YouTube- DLR - Roth on Letterman Part 2 (Roth Army Videos)








YouTube- Nirvana - Lithium(Live and Loud)

Rockr69.... Why did you make me JAM.....DaMN


----------



## Danny Boy

well spent the entire day, stripping down, sanding, primering, and sanding the left side panel and still cant get it "clean" looking...its pissing me off alot, lol. But, im dont and just gonna primer over all the black, then paint and be done with it...will post tomorow of primered side panel and painting of side panel and rest of case, i have a CM 690 arriving next week so i can put everything back in a case while i take my time with painting and such

Almost forgot HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


Yah I was trying to but I got confused lol.

I'll figure it out tonight probably


If you don't figure it out, I'll go into my bios and write down the steps for you. Just post back if you don't get it.
Here's a hint I would have never guessed. It's under PC Health!







I guess it's because the fans keep the system healthy?


----------



## Masta21

i was thinking about getting this case and i was wondering if it would fit this card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...por%20x%205850


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


And in reference to the WC kit Bri, Newegg has had that in stock for a couple of years. Not to bring you down, but yeah they've had a WC section for a long time.


Hmmm, because I started looking about a month ago and everything that was listed had the "auto-notify" tab next to it. That's why I figured it was new.
Auto-notify, so do they send a car to tell you they've got it in??









Note to *DannyBoy*, your link to your work log still doesn't work.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


i was thinking about getting this case and i was wondering if it would fit this card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...por%20x%205850


Yes, quite easily, you'll even have about 1/2 -1" to spare depending on your mobo.


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yes, quite easily, you'll even have about 1/2 -1" to spare depending on your mobo.


this is the motherboard : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-226-_-Product

good choice for the case?


----------



## BriSleep

Has anyone ever seen or know someone who has done it or seen it. I have 2 pumps, same pump Mcp-355, I have 1 reservoir where the pump integrates into the bottom of the res, I'm only running one loop right now, to the CPU. 
I want to know, if I add the second pump and a second dual height drive bay res, will there be any problem?







Post here, PM me, send smoke signals, post a link, a pic, something just let me know somehow.
*Please please please.*


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hmmm, because I started looking about a month ago and everything that was listed had the "auto-notify" tab next to it. That's why I figured it was new.
Auto-notify, so do they send a car to tell you they've got it in??









Note to *DannyBoy*, your link to your work log still doesn't work.


Can anyone else confirm this? I just tried it and it worked for me. Thanks


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


this is the motherboard : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-226-_-Product

good choice for the case?


This one is better: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188049
With the new bios update it will take a core i-9, 1877Mhz and 2000mhz ram. Easier to overclock too, those Dr. Overclock bios things often interfere.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Can anyone else confirm this? I just tried it and it worked for me. Thanks


Oh sure, you're so tricky







! I have to click on the word_* here*_ to get the link. Could you at least make it green or something so I know it's what I have to click?


----------



## Rogue1266

Ok, that was just silly that last post of mine. I thought maybe you guys would like this. I just found it . Cooler Master just; well maybe just put up a new 'AD' site for our Great Storm Case. Ck it out! 
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/scout/ ok, ok Honey, I'm coming to bed... Sheeeeeeesh. WOMEN! PFFFFFF nite all... Again.LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Low Budget:
*CPU*: Enzotech Sapphire $34.99
*Rad*: MCP 220 $59.90
*Pump*: EK-DCP 2.2 $46.95
*T-line*: Polypropylene one $1.50 Too prevent water from escaping use a bettery size AA as a plug
*Barbs*: 6 Fat Bitspower ones $16.5 Get some Zipties too act as clamps.
*Tubing*: 8Â´ Clearflex $12
*Coolant*: Destilled water from grocery shop (or Pharmacy) + PT_Nuke, try too avoid deionized water cause it has some corrsive abilites, though it is non conductive it may seam apealing but all waters mixed with metals will become conductive after some time.
*Thermal Interface Material (Thermal Goo)*: MX-3 or IC-7 if you can find, both are equal in thermal conductivity so choose the one you can get for the cheapest.
*Fans*: 2 Yate Loon Medspeed $13.90

Total=$190 without Shipping

This kit will outperform most air coolers (Everything exepct like a Meghalem with delta Push/pulls) and it will definately be quieter by far, the only sound from my kit is the 3 1500rpm fans in the front which are un-hearable with music or headphones on.

Also you whould like it too run T-line > Pump > Rad > Cpu doesn't realy matter as long as the T'line is before the inlet too the pump!!! And during filling/bleeding never ever ever ever let the pump run dry, it's very bad for it.


Thanks Bud for the Research & search. REP+ for you Sir. Thanks MlbrottarN.......... I'll check it out tomorrow...


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Ok, that was just silly that last post of mine. I thought maybe you guys would like this. I just found it . Cooler Master just; well maybe just put up a new 'AD' site for our Great Storm Case. Ck it out! 
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/scout/ ok, ok Honey, I'm coming to bed... Sheeeeeeesh. WOMEN! PFFFFFF nite all... Again.LOL


 Guys, what happened to the link to this "The Official Cooler Master Storm Scout Owners Club"???


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


This one is better: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188049
With the new bios update it will take a core i-9, 1877Mhz and 2000mhz ram. Easier to overclock too, those Dr. Overclock bios things often interfere.


will the 8x slot have any impact on crossfire?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Guys, what happened to the link to this "The Official Cooler Master Storm Scout Owners Club"???


One of the Moderators Changed it one day since we were not officially offical. But we were the first so we are official in our hearts.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


will the 8x slot have any impact on crossfire?


No. Your eyes cant see that fast.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


General Enigma's

Favorite Mod of the Month is 
Adding the PC-01 Lian Li
PCI locking units. 








As all of us know, Coolermaster could have done a little better with there tool less lockdowns for the Storm Scout. As a remedy and a Beautiful addition to your case 
this handy little tool will fit on the Storm Scout. Its a simple mod and you will love 
the Results
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g43/...ers-Page1.html

How to By Rockr69.


Heh heh heh, everyone likes it so much they are now Sold Out!!!


----------



## Masta21

alright thanks for all the help!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
No. Your eyes cant see that fast.

Yeah, what the General said.
Plus, what I was told is, the first card is the governor for the gang, it connects at full speed, the second card just plays follow the leader and the third card. Well, I too was told that if you go Tri-Sli or Crossfire, you won't see a difference and your frame rates will only go up by 10-30 fps depending on what cards you use. The third slot was originally designed so you could through a cheap Physx card in there, it doesn't need a full speed path to do it's job so they didn't make you pay for it. In Crossfire mode the greatest speeds are gained with 2 cards anyway (the new line-up, I don't know about the old) adding a 3rd is just a little octane boost and isn't worth the price of the card.

It's the same with Ram timings. I know a guy who does research for computer companies and one of his tests was to get people to look at the 1866 ram that Corsair came out with each was set with different timings... 6-6-6, 7-7-7, 8-8-8 and 9-9-9. He tested 50 people, they didn't know which one they were seeing and the order was mixed, of those, only 15 said they thought Windows 7 Pro windows popped open a little snappier, the rest couldn't see any difference and in games no one could see any difference. I've mentioned this guy before he has an i-7 920 proc that does 4.5Ghz on air with something like 1.27volts. It's called "The Drunken Monkey".

Anyway, the MSI board runs 16x 16x 4x. Another thing the Evga has, onboard and rear access Cmos re-set buttons (well you have to pin them so you don't hit them accidentally). Plus the LED readout on the motherboard has saved my behind many times.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masta21* 
this is the motherboard : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-226-_-Product

good choice for the case?

I have that motherboard and I find it to be adequate for my overclocking, but it does have some quirks. Most likely, your IOH will have an abnormally high temperature in comparison with other boards. I knew this before getting the board and decided to fix it myself, but if it were today, I would probably get the board that BriSleep recommended instead. Either way I don't think you'll be disappointed if you're willing to put new TIM and do a washer mod to the MSI board.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny_B* 
No kidding! I am also 30044, you must be super close. Haha I would certainly take you up on that offer







, but unfortunately I am only 18

Ahh all good. Maybe we could meet up at Microcenter or Fry's one day. PM me your email or something.


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


I have that motherboard and I find it to be adequate for my overclocking, but it does have some quirks. Most likely, your IOH will have an abnormally high temperature in comparison with other boards. I knew this before getting the board and decided to fix it myself, but if it were today, I would probably get the board that BriSleep recommended instead. Either way I don't think you'll be disappointed if you're willing to put new TIM and do a washer mod to the MSI board.


will it really effect anything if i don't fix it?


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


WOW! I'm sorry for the confusion. I'm turning 40 on Weds and I guess my IKE (I know everything) Is starting to roll over to CRS. Yeah it was mlbrottan's quote i was referring to. Boy do I feel dumb.


Lol it's all good. Happy early birthday! You still get my vote for president.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


will it really effect anything if i don't fix it?


No it won't. Mine was around 75 degrees at stock and Intel only says to worry when it reaches around 100 I believe. In short, it really is no big deal.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


will it really effect anything if i don't fix it?


Oh man, you just had to ask that. Yes, it will. BTW, don't be afraid to ask anything on this thread, usually someone will answer, but if you get me, you may be in for a lesson. Searh this thread for 80+ ratings.

So here's some answers for you:
Mostly it affects your ability to overclock. With the MSI board you may not reach 3.2Ghz if you don't change the TIM. PM Rom 3000 and ask him how long it took and how frustrating it got. IOH, is the new word for the northbridge because north/south bridge doesn't really apply anymore.

Oh, the reason it's easier on Evga boards is they add more gold on the PLL, QPI and IOH lines. The Classified boards have up to 4oz more gold than any other board on the market & you certainly pay for it.

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.co...d.php?t=310369

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/ioh-...se-help-32036/

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ioh-help.html

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...php?t=17988585

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.co...d.php?t=326872

Here's a fix if you do get the MSI: http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=129339.0 Is this about what you did ROM3000?

I'll post these but check back because I usually find more. BTW, I'm not filtering for the MSI boards, it just comes out this way.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh man, you just had to ask that. Yes, it will. BTW, don't be afraid to ask anything on this thread, usually someone will answer, but if you get me, you may be in for a lesson. Searh this thread for 80+ ratings.

So here's some answers for you:
Mostly it affects your ability to overclock. With the MSI board you may not reach 3.2Ghz if you don't change the TIM. PM Rom 3000 and ask him how long it took and how frustrating it got. IOH, is the new word for the northbridge because north/south bridge doesn't really apply anymore.

Oh, the reason it's easier on Evga boards is they add more gold on the PLL, QPI and IOH lines. The Classified boards have up to 4oz more gold than any other board on the market & you certainly pay for it.

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.co...d.php?t=310369

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/ioh-...se-help-32036/

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ioh-help.html

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...php?t=17988585

I'll post these but check back because I usually find more.


I stand corrected







Like I said before, I probably would go for the EVGA board anyway but it wasn't around when I was building my system. If you do end up getting the MSI board, it isn't that hard to change the TIM and add fiber washers. You just have to be careful when removing the heatsink. PM me if you need any help with it.


----------



## Masta21

wow, i guess i really should rethink which mobo to use...

i'm configuring a pc on cyberpower pc..so i really only have a choice of what they have in stock.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


wow, i guess i really should rethink which mobo to use...

i'm configuring a pc on cyberpower pc..so i really only have a choice of what they have in stock.


Ooooooooh, if you're going to have someone build it, maybe you should consider Digital Storm, nobody is perfect but they are better. Or, tell me all the things you want, how much you can spend and I'll build it. Or, we can get you everything you need in the way of guides to do it yourself. It isn't that tough, I built my wifes Scout in about 4 hours (software not included in that time), and the CM Storm Scout is still the *only* case I've ever worked on without it drawing blood.

Don't go to Toms Hardware site right now, it crashed my browser 4 times.

Digital Storm: http://www.digitalstormonline.com/fo...pics.asp?FID=3 Sign up for access to thier forums, go to this thread, tell them BriSleep sent you, tell them how much you can afford, what you're using it for (games, photoshop, Cad/Cam, office work) & what your maximum monitor is going to be and they'll put a rig together. If you want the Scout make sure you say that or DST4ME is going to steer you away from it.

BTW, you can always click on my name, above my avatar & PM me (personal message).


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ooooooooh, if you're going to have someone build it, maybe you should consider Digital Storm, nobody is perfect but they are better. Or, tell me all the things you want, how much you can spend and I'll build it. Or, we can get you everything you need in the way of guides to do it yourself. It isn't that tough, I built my wifes Scout in about 4 hours (software not included in that time), and the CM Storm Scout is still the *only* case I've ever worked on without it drawing blood.

Don't go to Toms Hardware site right now, it crashed my browser 4 times.

Digital Storm: http://www.digitalstormonline.com/fo...pics.asp?FID=3 Sign up for access to thier forums, go to this thread, tell them BriSleep sent you, tell them how much you can afford, what you're using it for (games, photoshop, Cad/Cam, office work) & what your maximum monitor is going to be and they'll put a rig together. If you want the Scout make sure you say that or DST4ME is going to steer you away from it.


digital storm stuff is way out of my budget, thats why i chose cyberpower in the first place.

i got about 1200 to spend on the actual computer...and 330 for the graphics


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


digital storm stuff is way out of my budget, thats why i chose cyberpower in the first place.

i got about 1200 to spend on the actual computer...and 330 for the graphics


Why don't you go AMD then? They cost a lot less and you can get 4 or soon 6 cores and everyone that regularly posts here can help you put it together. It's much easier than it seems. I'm not too good at configuring AMD's but a lot of these guys are. You also could go with a p55 board or there's the whole i-3, i-5, i-7 route. I know the average AMD rig with this case is less than $1000-.

How about these guys?? http://www.ballisticgamingpc.com/gaming-computers.html


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Why don't you go AMD then? They cost a lot less and you can get 4 or soon 6 cores and everyone that regularly posts here can help you put it together. It's much easier than it seems. I'm not too good at configuring AMD's but a lot of these guys are. You also could go with a p55 board or there's the whole i-3, i-5, i-7 route. I know the average AMD rig with this case is less than $1000-.


i can put one together...however i hate doing it ><

thats my problem, is there something really bad about cyberpower pc?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masta21* 
i can put one together...however i hate doing it ><

thats my problem, is there something really bad about cyberpower pc?

Yeah, ibuypower and cyberpowerpc both have really bad customer support. Check out thier BBB listings and ask on other forums. Just do a search in Google for Cyberpower customer relations.

What city & state are you in, one of us may be near you. I know I (for 1) could build you a good rig, stay in your budget and you'd have all the guarantees that come with the equipment you buy.

As usual, with a minimum of effort I can link you to examples: http://www.ballisticgamingpc.com/gaming-computers.html
This is 3 years ago but typical of what I've heard: http://www.complaintsboard.com/compl...om-c39072.html
http://www.resellerratings.com/forum...wer-com-2.html


----------



## Masta21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, ibuypower and cyberpowerpc both have really bad customer support. Check out thier BBB listings and ask on other forums. Just do a search in Google for Cyberpower customer relations.

What city & state are you in, one of us may be near you. I know I (for 1) could build you a good rig, stay in your budget and you'd have all the guarantees that come with the equipment you buy.

As usual, with a minimum of effort I can link you to examples: http://www.ballisticgamingpc.com/gaming-computers.html
This is 3 years ago but typical of what I've heard: http://www.complaintsboard.com/compl...om-c39072.html
http://www.resellerratings.com/forum...wer-com-2.html

oh i see...well i got a pc from them before...and it had a couple problems but i got great customer support and everything was fixed.

and i live in bellingham, WA


----------



## BriSleep

Guys considering doing a water cooled Scout. Seems like we always go for the 120mm radiator, is it because the H50 is that size and it seems to have stuck.
My rad is a 240 because it takes 120mm fans but it's width is the same as a 140. So, wouldn't this fit, either front bottom or top rear?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25415


----------



## Masta21

i think i will just get the pc from them...and if it sucks or there is a problem i will just get a refund and have you guys assist me if possible


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masta21* 
oh i see...well i got a pc from them before...and it had a couple problems but i got great customer support and everything was fixed.

and i live in bellingham, WA

I think we have 2 guys in WA and Rocr69 is at the top of Idaho. That would at least be within shouting distance. If you're going with cyberpower then good luck to you & please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Masta21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I think we have 2 guys in WA and Rocr69 is at the top of Idaho. That would at least be within shouting distance. If you're going with cyberpower then good luck to you & please let us know how it turns out.

will do, thanks for all the assistsance


----------



## DefecTalisman

I must ask, how do you guys keep your Scouts clean ?
Does every one have a compressor or are you using leaf blowers/cans of compressed air ?
I spec'ed out a decent enough compressor yesterday. But am going to do some research before jumping in. The idea excits me, possabilities to spray/air brush, also all the home theater equipment can be regulary blown clean


----------



## antipesto93

i just use a vacome cleaner for the front grills


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masta21* 
will the 8x slot have any impact on crossfire?

It will have an impact possibly 1-3 FPS that's all, in more sensetive programs such as 3D mark you will notice a bit more of a difference up too 15% less perfromance if both lanes are running at 8x compared too them running at 16x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Has anyone ever seen or know someone who has done it or seen it. I have 2 pumps, same pump Mcp-355, I have 1 reservoir where the pump integrates into the bottom of the res, I'm only running one loop right now, to the CPU.
I want to know, if I add the second pump and a second dual height drive bay res, will there be any problem?







Post here, PM me, send smoke signals, post a link, a pic, something just let me know somehow.
*Please please please.*

I can't think about why it should be any problem, just more frontdrive bays dissapearing nothign else, on a side note, why not just get one ress that can house both pumps?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
Can anyone else confirm this? I just tried it and it worked for me. Thanks

It works fine for me

On a side note swedish overclocker Elmor recently beat the WR at SuperPI and managed too get up in the top 10 at HWBot


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I must ask, how do you guys keep your Scouts clean ?
Does every one have a compressor or are you using leaf blowers/cans of compressed air ?
I spec'ed out a decent enough compressor yesterday. But am going to do some research before jumping in. The idea excits me, possabilities to spray/air brush, also all the home theater equipment can be regulary blown clean










I use my compressor. Once a month does the trick. I know what mean about the painting possibilities


----------



## MlbrottarN

Had some fun with my Camera wich i now have Befriended ;D Much easier too take good photos with a tripod
2.5"
f8
ISO100



















Xigmatek p0rn


















Closeup of the EK Supreme


----------



## Danny Boy

Morning Everyone, was hoping to have some pics this morning for ya of my painting adventure, but ran out of paint after applying 2 coats of blue to the side panel. Gotta run down to schucks later and get some more so i can do 1 more coat before i do some clear coating..


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Morning Everyone, was hoping to have some pics this morning for ya of my painting adventure, but ran out of paint after applying 2 coats of blue to the side panel. Gotta run down to schucks later and get some more so i can do 1 more coat before i do some clear coating..


Is it just morning in the states... it's like 6pm in Europe

Anyway looking forward too some more progress on your build mate


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Had some fun with my Camera wich i now have Befriended ;D Much easier too take good photos with a tripod
2.5"
f8
ISO100











Where do you put your dvd drives?
All I'm seeing is your tri radiator


----------



## Enigma8750

Good Afternoon.. Its 1330 in Alabama right now and the General is on the lookout for someone that will do a google doc for The CMSSC Members List.. If you are interested please PM me.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Good Afternoon.. Its 1330 in Alabama right now and the General is on the lookout for someone that will do a google doc for The CMSSC Members List.. If you are interested please PM me.


It shouldn't be too hard or tedious. I could do it...not today though. Maybe tell me what you need...(like what the fields would be or something)


----------



## cjc75

So I've been looking at this Case, the CM Storm Scout.

Been comparing it with the Antec 902 and from what I can tell they are pretty close to each other on performance. The CMSS has better cable management, whereas the 902 seems to have slightly better air flow.

However, I'm tired of the traditional "blue led" cases and I'm liking the Reds that this CMSS comes with and I especially like the idea that I can turn those LED's off! My PC runs all night, just 5 feet away from my bed and sometimes those LED's can be a bit bright in a dark room when you're trying to sleep! lol

I'm also kinda, starting to like Storm Scout's styling and looks, over the 902; and at present it is cheaper then the 902 on Newegg! I could replace the Blue LED fans on the 902 with Red ones, but then that would just run my cost up higher and it'd be cheaper to just get this Storm Scout!

Now MOST of my questions have been answered on the first couple pages of this Thread; such as whether my future 5850 would fit. Looks like it'd be a rather snug fit for that Vid Card!









But, I still have one question that I've not yet found a sufficient answer on... and instead of searching, through the 790+ pages of posts for information on what I want I figured I'd just post and ask!

A Prolimatech Megahalem?

How well does this beast, mount in this case?
Can I mount the dual Side Panel fans with a Mega installed?
Would those side fans be better mounted, on the outside of the side panel?
Would I even NEED the side fans?

The build that I have on the way is:

Phenom II x2 555BE (likely going to send it back for a 955BE)
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 - 890GX Mobo
G-Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3-1600
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850/Reference

...and yes.. I intend on doing some over clocking with both the CPU and the Vid Card!

Would I be better off going with a Corsair h50 in this case, instead of the Megahalem? I'm concerned that with the case sitting down on the floor, under my desk with not much airflow down there, the h50 might not be as sufficient considering it works as an intake from the rear...


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Where do you put your dvd drives?
All I'm seeing is your tri radiator

If you look at the far right of the picture you see a grey matl-ish thing, that's my DVD drive


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
A Prolimatech Megahalem?

How well does this beast, mount in this case?
Can I mount the dual Side Panel fans with a Mega installed?
Would those side fans be better mounted, on the outside of the side panel?
Would I even NEED the side fans?

The build that I have on the way is:

Phenom II x2 555BE (likely going to send it back for a 955BE)
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 - 890GX Mobo
G-Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3-1600
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850/Reference

...and yes.. I intend on doing some over clocking with both the CPU and the Vid Card!

Would I be better off going with a Corsair h50 in this case, instead of the Megahalem? I'm concerned that with the case sitting down on the floor, under my desk with not much airflow down there, the h50 might not be as sufficient considering it works as an intake from the rear...

The Megahalem fits well though you won't be able to use the top side panel fan on the Scout or the side panel fan on the 902. If you mounted the fans out the outside it'd fit but they would be restricting and probably wouldn't look too nice. You don't "need" them but they do help. The H50 outperforms the Megahalems and allows you to use both side panel fans.

As for the 5850 fitting, I *THINK* it fits without modding but the 5870 won't.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks K-10. PM is out.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
If you look at the far right of the picture you see a grey matl-ish thing, that's my DVD drive

External?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
External?

Not realy <.<










Just a plain internal running outside of the case


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thanks K-10. PM is out.

Okay, I've checked it out and it looks simple enough. Gathering the information shouldn't be too tedious. I've got school not too long from now so I'll talk to you later on, when I get home(assuming I remember).


----------



## BriSleep

Hey guys I'm taking a day off stimulants so I can catch up on some sleep and just rest, so I can really understand much of what's posted. However I have something for Clee, here, finally are pics of what a Shrouded Corsair H50 setup looks like: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3542

For anyone curious about my dual pump, dual res dilemma, here is the discussion with the resolution: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-one-loop.html

I'm off to veg in front of the TV, can't call it a tube any more because it's flat & sneak in a few naps. Try not to reach the 1000th page without me!









Nobody asked about InuYasha over there and why it's not a dog still. Well he is half human, half demon dog so I figured he qualifies. Mindy and I have seen the entire series.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey guys I'm taking a day off stimulants so I can catch up on some sleep and just rest, so I can really understand much of what's posted. However I have something for Clee, here, finally are pics of what a Shrouded Corsair H50 setup looks like: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3542

For anyone curious about my dual pump, dual res dilemma, here is the discussion with the resolution: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-one-loop.html

I'm off to veg in front of the TV, can't call it a tube any more because it's flat & sneak in a few naps. Try not to reach the 1000th page without me!









Nobody asked about InuYasha over there and why it's not a dog still. Well he is half human, half demon dog so I figured he qualifies. Mindy and I have seen the entire series.

Think you linked the wrong thing there, no Shrouded H50 <.<

Also why not go with something like this?

Also, nice too see I'm not the only one in this thread enjoying some anime


----------



## Danny Boy

well my 780i MB arrived today with the 6GB ram and q9550....and no boot. Powers up and starts to boot, then locks up at 4E initializing acpai thing...gotta have to wait for XFX to tell me where to ship it for RMA.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Would I be better off going with a Corsair h50 in this case, instead of the Megahalem? I'm concerned that with the case sitting down on the floor, under my desk with not much airflow down there, the h50 might not be as sufficient considering it works as an intake from the rear...


The H50 working as an intake has not made any difference in my Scout. Most of us using it prefer to exhaust it and it works very well. Some have a push/pull config and others, myself included, use only one fan. My sig rig is current and I get great temps. 26c idle/52-55c full load with my BE 550 unlocked to four core and OC'd to 3.8 in a 22c room. The stock cooling in the Scout should be adequate for your needs though there are some mods you can do if your up to it to improve the airflow. Such as removing the fan grills from the intake and top fan locations. There are several of us who have done it and if you check out my Lian-Li PCI-01 MOD link in my signature I show how to remove the grills. Overall this a great case without going full tower, but like any other it has it's flaws as well, but they are few.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

amazing thread!
i recently build my own desktop with this case as well as 5850(tight squeeze) and 955be there is some great info on this thread going to keep me busy for quite some time reading it all









Just wondering : anyone replaced the front intake fan?
As i like the LED idea - its just with the LED on and the lights off you still can not see the LED very well under black outside of it which is kinda a shame.

also thinking about adding another 120mm fan where the 5inch drive bays are, only using one at the moment and maybe adding a second will decrease temps, any ideas what fan i should use? would prefer something that will shine through the black casing so has to be quite bright and need to be blue, kind of have a blue thing going on







should really get around to replacing the fans that come with the system with blue one,s but they dont make a difference - you cant see them much


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey Rockr. I have been trying to unlock my B.E.550 but no go. Had my Vcore up to 1.5 and Vcpu up to 1.35, and nothing. Now what seems Funny is that CPUID showed only 2 cores, Task manager only showed 2 cores.. But when I start up 
PC wizard 2010 app. it shows all 4 cores, but the first 2 cores are flexing over 1%, while 3'rd & 4'th sit at -1%... Someone said it my be the mobo. She's a GA-MA-785G-UD3H. Gigabyte. But I was reading that she was a good unlocking mobo. Here a post from someone in another thread that stated what he said:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


ok ill share my experience with gigabyte mobos..its not that i dont like them...i use to own one too...i tried all possible ways to unlock my previous 550 but all it does is restart to post and does not boot...same as what is happening to rogue...so idecided to sell it and get a new board...i bought an asus board which is really great....i found out that my fourth core on my 550 is busted but i was able to run it on 3 cores...without upping the vcores unlike with my gigabyte mobo i tried upping the vcore up to 1.5 but still no post...
what i like most about my asus mobo is that i can choose what cores to operate like 0,1,2 or 0,1,3....i hope this help..i'm still using the same motherboard with my 555 and it unlocks perfectly....good luck to all those who wants to unlock...
oh by the way here in our country most of the boards being used is msi and asus..they said it is a great unlocker...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Swoosh19.. Thanks bud for the great Info. It's funny what your saying because I bought this board in hopes I 'WOULD' unlock those cores. A friend of mine had unlocked his cores on his Gigabyte mobo, but he owns the GA-790XTA-UD4 mobo. Now, I thought at first maybe it was the mobo I had picked. I was also reading in CPU magz. about the board I picked. 
http://www.computerpoweruser.com/editorial/article.asp?article=articles%2Farchive%2Fc0912%2F06c12%2F06c12%2Easp&articleid=59469&guid=7DE176C3C473411297A5D0DA0DC54188&searchtype=0&WordList=&bJumpTo=True" target="_blank">[This Artical]"]http://www.computerpoweruser.com/editorial/article.asp?article=articles%2Farchive%2Fc0912%2F0 6c12%2F06c12%2Easp&articleid=59469&guid=7DE176C3C4 73411297A5D0DA0DC54188&searchtype=0&WordList=&bJum pTo=True"][This Artical] 6 paragraph down... I also read it somewear else. Just can't find the artical.... 
Well, on my next build I'll go back to 'ASUS' mobo's and give them a try again. That's aslo funny because I have been buying ASUS mobo's for years now. It was the only board I really trused. I have tryed MSI's,ASROCK, Biostar. On these boards I have had nothing but bad luck with them. Maybe it was just me buying lemons. This Gigabyte isn't a bad board. She really is a clocker.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1093943 is were I sit now on my Overclock. And I still have about 220Mhz of headroom to go before she pops. I think once I recieve my Hp50 next week. I'm in hopes that I can push her past 4.0Ghz on that cooler. Well, either way. Swoosh; Thank You bud for the post. Got me thinking a different way (AGAIN).. Like I said, I will most likely give new ASUS mobo's a try on my next build... Thanks Bud.....







</a>


SOOO.. I'm at a dead end. If you have any tips sir. Please, Inlighten me...








I think the other 2 cores are just dead and locked off, but I don't know?????
EDIT: I stopped my order on my ok; is a HP50 or an H50???


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Hey Rockr. I have been trying to unlock my B.E.550 but no go. Had my Vcore up to 1.5 and Vcpu up to 1.35, and nothing. Now what seems Funny is that CPUID showed only 2 cores, Task manager only showed 2 cores.. But when I start up 
PC wizard 2010 app. it shows all 4 cores, but the first 2 cores are flexing over 1%, while 3'rd & 4'th sit at -1%... Someone said it my be the mobo. She's a GA-MA-785G-UD3H. Gigabyte. But I was reading that she was a good unlocking mobo. Here a post from someone in another thread that stated what he said:

SOOO.. I'm at a dead end. If you have any tips sir. Please, Inlighten me...








I think the other 2 cores are just dead and locked off, but I don't know?????


Well you know the prevailing thought on the locked cores is AMD locked them for a reason or they would be unlocked and the cpu would be a X4 not a X2. So it's a crap shoot. No one should specifically buy a X2 planning on unlocking cores. If your after X4 performance buy a X4. As for your voltages as they apply to core unlocking are not related. Getting the unlocked cores to run stable is. They either unlock or don't. I'm using a MSI 790FX-GD70 which seems to have higher then better ability to unlock cores, however at this point in time I can't recommend this board as I have my 2nd board in RMA. Others and there are many have had no problems so I may have just run out odds in the numbers game of trouble free components. We'll see with the third board. In reference to the Gigabyte board I've never owned one so I have no info with regards to your board. I bet there are several threads on this site pertaining to your board. I'd give those a try. I hope I've been able to answer at least some of your questions.

CWCH50-1 or H50 for short

*EDIT* I just looked up your board and it has a SB710 south bridge chip. SB750 or higher is required for core unlock. So it seems your out of luck. If you could unlock that option would be in your bios.


----------



## Rogue1266

Yeah, Rockr.. Your right! Maybe I had a High expectation to unlock them when I shouldnt have. Oh well, my next build, I'm just buying a X4 AMD.. Thanks bud. I trust your word. Gold to me sir....
EDIT: She does Rock-out a good OverClock. 3.1 to 3915.75MHZ stable. If the CPU heats up too much on game-play after about 40 mins or so then she'll pop. Thats why I wanted to do an 'H50' or that new Gigabyte galaxy II 'L' cooling. Just think maybe if I keep her a little more cool with a
good, quick drop-off of temps. she'll stay stable..... Thanks again...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Yeah, Rockr.. Your right! Maybe I had a High expectation to unlock them when I should have. Oh well, my next build, I'm just buying a X4 AMD.. Thanks bud. I trust your word. Gold to me sir....


One is glad to be of service. Hold out on that X4 bro and go with the X6. If my third board turns out OK I'll be ready for the X6 with a BIOS update.Yee-aahh!


----------



## Rogue1266

Yeah, Right.. man I keep forgetting about that because I dont see that much of it yet. But yeah, for sure. That AMD X6 you guys have been talking about. I think I'll what for. I have too now. I'll be moving in about 12 days so, I'll be off-line for a few weeks until I'm up & running in LOL , the 'Desert' LOL hahahah, I better get some kind of 'L' cooling for out there..








Thanks, I'll ck the BIO's... They were updated tho. I should stop ****in and just chill.. LOL


----------



## Striker36

800?


----------



## Striker36

how about now???


----------



## Striker36

This one!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTT
























































:band :










































:whee e:















800 PAGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (for those using the default settings

grats all!

(sorry for the







..)::


----------



## devilsx

http://img693.imageshack.us/g/fanpaint.jpg/

Hoorah! Now let's hope I don't die from the paint fumes when I sleep tonight.


----------



## Rogue1266

7,992'th Reply, 800'th page. Congrats. General Enigma on a great thread SIR. Congrats to All. Thanks to all for helping me make my COMP. a better running machine...


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


7,992'th Reply, 800'th page. Congrats. General Enigma on a great thread SIR. Congrats to All. Thanks to all for helping me make my COMP. a better running machine...










Woot. Collective knowledge/experience all come together in this one awesome thread.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Woot. Collective knowledge/experience all come together in this one awesome thread.


and a little bit of spam














their is a lot to read here and like 95% of it is worth reading at least once


----------



## PathogenX

800 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!

Thanks for all the replies about my problem guys I am very busy and will get to it tomorrow and award rep to those who helped.

I just had to get out of my way to post on the 800th page.


----------



## Danny Boy

well found the problem with the MB i just got today...there is TIM on like 20-30 pins on the socket....dont think XFX will accept it as an RMA with TIM on the pins...think i might have to order a new MB for the q9550


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


800 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!

Thanks for all the replies about my problem guys I am very busy and will get to it tomorrow and award rep to those who helped.

I just had to get out of my way to post on the 800th page.


Did I make it to the bottom of 800... Lets seeeeeeee.?







I did I did I did get to the bottom of Page 800. Nice fan work.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


i think i will just get the pc from them...and if it sucks or there is a problem i will just get a refund and have you guys assist me if possible










Masta.. Let us show you how to build one for yourself. It will be twice as nice.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey.. Rockr69.. I found you a new babe for your next Avatar...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey.. Rockr69.. I found you a new babe for your next Avatar...











U R a sick, sick man! Besides I'm thinkin' Bubba J is gonna be jealous if I use that. What a tooth.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey.. Rockr69.. I found you a new babe for your next Avatar...











ROFL. Nightmares for me tonight.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
well found the problem with the MB i just got today...there is TIM on like 20-30 pins on the socket....dont think XFX will accept it as an RMA with TIM on the pins...think i might have to order a new MB for the q9550

.....i'd say > > > Alcohol and a Nylon bristtle toothbrush with the mthrbrd held upside down while
trying to clean off/out, along with having a good nozzle from compressor/compress'd air . . . .
I have had to do this a few time's but dealing with a "Laptop's= mthrbrd"








and YES, it IS a PITA, but got them fix'd . . . .

sorry to here/read for your situation of this sort.....









{ btw; mind me asking, BUT *WHO* put on THAT-much/THE = TIM ? ? ?







}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Ohh.. come on.. She was pretty last night. Is that AS-5 on her face or you just glad to see her.?

And is that a Spit Cup at her right foot?*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
ROFL. Nightmares for me tonight.

I Like this One...


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hey.. Rockr69.. I found you a new babe for your next Avatar...











.....Man-Ohh,gzzzzz







-MAN ! ! ! What a Way to open up for the *8000th post for here* . . . .







.....







.....









{ _*CONGRAT's*_







tho, Enigma8750 & all 4 here in this thread...}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Sir Charles...


----------



## ROM3000

I remember not too long ago having the celebration for 500 pages. I can't believe I've read over 800 pages of this thread now. This is without a doubt one of the best thread on overclock.net. Sometimes I can't wait to get emails notifying that someone posted on here. Enigma, you're an amazing leader. Scouts forever!


----------



## Danny Boy

[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to all on our 800th page and 8000th post...pretty soon we will be crushing those 690 posters......Muhahahahahaaha.

On another note, found bent pins in the mb I just bought...guess I'm gonna have to buy a new one...anyone here have one laying around I can usr to make sure the CPU is no f'd up 2??


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I Like this One...











I'd hit that. How old?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


i think i will just get the pc from them...and if it sucks or there is a problem i will just get a refund and have you guys assist me if possible











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Masta.. Let us show you how to build one for yourself. It will be twice as nice.


Read though this First Masta21:







 Technology Guide To Building Your own PC  Get a feel for 'Why', 'What', 'Were'...... Remember what 
Enigma said: "It will be twice as nice".... Because you get to pick what ever you want to go into your case. One thing I disagree with this guide is I feel you should pick your case first. 'That's what your putting everything in' too show it off.
It's like a real nice Christmas Present wrap-up beautifully and when you open it up."POW" something wonderful is inside.. And the best part of that Difference alone is; 'You built it on your own', you did it all; 'You' picked it all out for your-self... If you let us help you, You'll come out with something you really appreciate!!! Next to someone else building it for you. READ,READ & READ again. That's my advice. I think anyone who build's their own feels the same way I do. We are all here for you Bud! Really this whole Web Site is. Everyone I've ever met or asked something was always very helpful. www.OverClock.net <<< is the Best site I ever came across.


----------



## Danny Boy

well i am waiting for local car parts store to get more of the paint in i was using, so thought i would post pics now of the Side panel, still needs some more coats then a clear coat, but here it is.


----------



## DefecTalisman

1 post in 11 hours.

Well thought I would just check in and see whos doing what.

I just finished my Red u400 translucent side panel with a Coolermaster 1000RPM (124cfm) 200mm fan








I will post pics in a while. Now with the addition of that and the RAM cooler its feeling kinda crowded and wire managment went to the dogs.
Performance wise I can say I have drops on my system temp (sitting around 24c/26c idle/full tilt) and vreg is down by about 2-3c







The red perspex hides all blue lights on the mobo and RAM cooler, only time they can be seen is if you look through the gapping 195mm hole.
I had doubts the standard plastic split rivits would do the job, but they held up great. I read somewhere that they are a tad tricky to get out, easy as pie though. Simply take a scalple or hobby knife and push the center pin out with very little pressure. Then pinch the left behind split pin with your fingers and it almost falls out.

EDIT:
Those temps are at stock 2.66mhz, I leave it at stock untill I want to play around.


----------



## the.ronin

Guys there are times I'm feeling some vibrations on my desk coming from my Scout. I presume thats the HDDs spinning or maybe even the PSU?

Granted, I've got a lot of HDDs in there - 4 to be exact. And one of them being a Raptor. I'm trying to sell some off.

In the meantime, what can I do to damped the vibrations? I know they have HD and PSU dampeners but 1, do they really work and 2, do they fit in the Scout?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Guys there are times I'm feeling some vibrations on my desk coming from my Scout. I presume thats the HDDs spinning or maybe even the PSU?

Granted, I've got a lot of HDDs in there - 4 to be exact. And one of them being a Raptor. I'm trying to sell some off.

In the meantime, what can I do to damped the vibrations? I know they have HD and PSU dampeners but 1, do they really work and 2, do they fit in the Scout?


Any HDD spinning over 5400rpm can make a case buzz, especially a raptor or velociraptor. There's disks to isolate them from the drive cage. Yes they really work and it's not a matter if they fit in the Scout but if they fit the part you're putting in. I have dampers on the fans in Mindy's window and under the PSU, the windows are 120mm becuase the fans are and the PSU is 140mm square because that's as close as I could find to fitting it, it works great! They're just thin little strips. Oh feet can isolate the whole thing.







I don't know the size of the Scouts feet, here's some links: http://www.svc.com/acf3007-25b.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23215
This isn't exactly case feet but it would work: http://www.petrastechshop.com/pegviabbl.html

All those places have drive isolation brackets and rubber disks for drives too. Oh, my system has a hummm, on and off every 10 seconds or so, if it didn't I would worry but it doesn't vibrate my desk.


----------



## imh073p

Ya i have those exact mnpctech rubber feet and they work great for stopping desk vibration. 10$ on the cheap!


----------



## baldo_1013

upgraded a few things! here's some pix..


----------



## imh073p

Looking mighty clean, nice cable management!


----------



## cjc75

So I've been rather impressed with this Case, as well as with this Thread! Actually had a chance to take a look at one of these cases while at MicroCenter yesterday...

Now, I currently have one on order from Newegg, which was cheaper then Microcenter! It shipped out today though they haven't given me Tracking #'s yet, I suspect it should arrive by Thursday!

It will be replacing the Case in my Sig rig which is so old its not even worth mentioning... I think its an old "Chenbro" entry level Server Tower that is actually a clone to an older, discontinued Antec full tower... Great case for an old Socket 939 Single Core build... but just doesn't have the air flow for these newer performance Quads









Got a "reference" Sapphire Radeon 5850; and a Phenom II x4 955; and a Corsair h50 on the way as well which will be going into this Storm Scout sometime this weekend!

Thanks for having such a great thread about this case, helped me learn a lot about it!


----------



## Danny Boy

well i received word from sapphire that my 4850x2 "might" be out of stock. So waiting on email with upgrade offer, he is checking the local warehouses for the 4850x2(i really hope they dont find one) and should get atleast a 5830 or +cash for a 5850


----------



## Danny Boy

wow 1 page and 16 hours...i have seen 1 page with less then 5 mins difference on it...people must have tired there selfs out going for the 800th page and 8000th post...poor kids, sleep well. all will be well soon


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Guys there are times I'm feeling some vibrations on my desk coming from my Scout. I presume thats the HDDs spinning or maybe even the PSU?

Granted, I've got a lot of HDDs in there - 4 to be exact. And one of them being a Raptor. I'm trying to sell some off.

In the meantime, what can I do to damped the vibrations? I know they have HD and PSU dampeners but 1, do they really work and 2, do they fit in the Scout?


This site is really good since they are dedicated to the Silence of Cases.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


upgraded a few things! here's some pix..
























































That is an Awesome Build man.. I am in love with the Transformer Theme. Great work in of the Stacker Hard drive Unit. I love the whole build.. It is Amazing. Baldo. Pliease Please tell me where you got the Tranformer LOGO.. I have got to get one of those for my Bumblebee Build.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
I'd hit that. How old?

I don't know.. Its from a site called Deviant Art.. They have some really cool artwork and very talented Photographers.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
well i am waiting for local car parts store to get more of the paint in i was using, so thought i would post pics now of the Side panel, still needs some more coats then a clear coat, but here it is.

Overspray now with a Mettillc top coat. Any color that goes with your base color. That's how you get the POP.


----------



## Danny Boy

Just did the final coat of blue, gonna sand it with 2000 grit, then clear coat in the morning


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I don't know.. Its from a site called Deviant Art.. They have some really cool artwork and very talented Photographers.

Oh I see. I'm a member there as well. It is a great place indeed.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang!! Been studying water cooling all day, more like water cooling parts.
Did you know that you can actually buy a card dedicated to Physx only? Also that using one of these cards you don't run into the driver restrictions imposed by Nvidia? So you can run any crossfire or single ATI solution you want and get Physx too. I found out because every place I see someone points to a solution to get past the Nvidia drivers while using ATI cards, the link they put up gets deleted.


----------



## Danny Boy

Ok, side panel is done. Primered window side now, should be done with that side tomorrow morning


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey gang!! Been studying water cooling all day, more like water cooling parts.
Did you know that you can actually buy a card dedicated to Physx only? Also that using one of these cards you don't run into the driver restrictions imposed by Nvidia? So you can run any crossfire or single ATI solution you want and get Physx too. I found out because every place I see someone points to a solution to get past the Nvidia drivers while using ATI cards, the link they put up gets deleted.

Well. This method works in Windows 7 because it allows 2 different video drivers to be installed. So yes, it can be done (ATI for graphics and nVidia for PhysX). Take a look:

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ysx-guide.html


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Well. This method works in Windows 7 because it allows 2 different video drivers to be installed. So yes, it can be done (ATI for graphics and nVidia for PhysX). Take a look:

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ysx-guide.html


Thanks for the link. Yeah, this is what I've been seeing. Now it's a matter of sit on my hands untill the time is right. With spending close to $300- on a water cooling backup I can't really justify another 2 video cards. 
However, MaximumPC is going to have an article in the next issue on the ATI's Vs the Nvida's. The GTX 470 seems to have about the same performance as the 5870 and the GTX 480 isn't much better in most games. As I posted before, I think they spent too much time & effort on the Cuda core so Nvidia could say thier cards are better for folding. Sure, but why bother, isn't the primary use of a Video card for Video, like games, movies and photo altering or draw programs. 
They should have just put out a seperate card for folding, science and every day video.


----------



## Enigma8750

Baldo is The General's Choice 
For CMSSC's Mod of the Week
This is a Very Clean Build and
has a Very distinctive look
Thanks Baldo, for your Great work
General Enigma.









http://www.overclock.net/8978671-post8017.html


----------



## Rockr69

I have finally seen enough of your build, Baldo. I now have a pervasive need to go find a junk VCR and build a drive cover similar to yours. I'd like to say thanks for feeding an already out of control hobby...err sickness and now I have a name for this particular symptom, Baldo's Malady.


----------



## faintuk

Recently brought the storm scout case and I'm loving it







but since I have the case right next to me as I work the fans are to loud for my liking and was wondering if people could suggest a good fan controller (3.5inch) that would match up with the rest of the case and some 120/140 blue LED fans that are quiet? I will be posting my set-up soon

Thanks


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I have finally seen enough of your build, Baldo. I now have a pervasive need to go find a junk VCR and build a drive cover similar to yours. I'd like to say thanks for feeding an already out of control hobby...err sickness and now I have a name for this particular symptom, Baldo's Malady.


this... lol at lunch today i actually went to a local junk store to see if i could find one







no luck... they said they havent seen a VCR in like 2 years


----------



## Crucial09

Yard sales for VCR's this weekend! lol


----------



## Danny Boy

well, im letting the clear coat dry on the case panels now, just did 2nd coat on bolth of them, its nice and sunny so ill take pics later today and post em, then put everything back together with pics also.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Boys/Guys/Men, guess who has an old VCR lying around :O *CoughmeCough*

We've been using it too digitalize my parents vacation fotage from the 80's in Asia, and sadly my younger years >.<


----------



## BriSleep

Hah!! I have at least 3 VCR's and they all work.


----------



## Masta21

hey everyone...what are your thoughts on a 5850 vapor-x graphics card? good buy or should i go up to the 5870 and pay ~100 more.


----------



## Enigma8750

Your thinking inside the box Striker.. YOu have to go to the Junk store not thinking what your going to get, but what will work. Old cd or dvd player. An old non working auto radio. A vacuum cleaner. an old tv. Or maybe even an old speaker cover would look good if it was the right size. Check everything.


----------



## Enigma8750

Get two 5770s in Cross fire and burn both of them.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Please let me revise my last. Tri fire 5770 will out perform a 5970 in some instances..
but most people recommend to get the 5850 and crossfire it later when you can buy a second. Thats the way to go. Crossfire usually beats single cards for some weird reason.

Like the 4870 in Crossfire beats the 4870x2 in benchies.. Don't know why.. but the two 5850s are the Stuff*.

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...ml#post7732949


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Please let me revise my last. Tri fire 5770 will out perform a 5970 in some instances..
but most people recommend to get the 5850 and crossfire it later when you can buy a second. Thats the way to go. Crossfire usually beats single cards for some weird reason.

Like the 4870 in Crossfire beats the 4870x2 in benchies.. Don't know why.. but the two 5850s are the Stuff*.

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...ml#post7732949


yea, thats what i was thinking..thanks for confirming it









hopefully the 5850 will last awhile before i need to get another one.


----------



## Danny Boy

well i decided im not done painting, painting the mesh grills on the front and also the slot covers on the back...side panels, motherboard trey, front grills and rear slot covers will be blue, front besel, top besel, and rest of the Case will be black...if it ends up i dont like it, i will just tear it all apart and paint the whole dam thing black. Trying to finish up painting before it turns nasty outside, or gets to dark that the blue wont pop like it should in the light.


----------



## Striker36

Gen E. i would normally do just that. but i only had about 8 mins to walk around a rather large store before i had to get back to work (its kinda an out of the way shop for me)


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Get two 5770s in Cross fire and burn both of them.

Surprisingly I can see a visible difference between my xfire 5770's and my 5850.

I'd probably opt for a 5850 now, or if you have the means, get 2









Oh, and I is back


----------



## devilsx

I decided to reposition my Zalman to exhaust air up rather than to the rear since the Noctua is more powerful than the rear Antec, gonna watch the temps over the next week and see what happens.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Surprisingly I can see a visible difference between my xfire 5770's and my 5850.

I'd probably opt for a 5850 now, or if you have the means, get 2









Oh, and I is back
















Welcome back, how you've been?


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Surprisingly I can see a visible difference between my xfire 5770's and my 5850.

I'd probably opt for a 5850 now, or if you have the means, get 2









Oh, and I is back
















Welcome back. Was wondering where you went.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
I decided to reposition my Zalman to exhaust air up rather than to the rear since the Noctua is more powerful than the rear Antec, gonna watch the temps over the next week and see what happens.

The repositioning of the Zalman exhausting up into the top Noctua fan looks great! The alignment is (from what I can see) perfect. Seems like it would work very well


----------



## Danny Boy

Well almost done painting the grills and covers, just need to clear coat and let dry...looking Luke I won't be fully done till tomorrow


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Welcome back, how you've been?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Welcome back. Was wondering where you went.









yeahhhhhhh, I'm not forgotten









Thanks guys, I'm all good...just work and everything else has taken completely over









I have however been updating my rigs, though I did accidentally kill my Scout for a few days, coolant leaked and dripped everywhere...so I had to go and get her some new parts.

Gave her the spare 8gb Kingston ram I had and the wifey received the Scouts ram for her rig









Bought a 4350 for the time being, so the scout can boot up. I will be adding a 5850 to the scout, but I'm going to wait till the Asus Crosshair Formula 4 comes out and I wanna get a 6 core Phenom as well...

I got a few other goodies coming in the mail as well, which will hopefully keep me busy, but hopefully not to busy to keep me away from here
















enough of me...

I see everyone has been at it with their rigs, it looks awesome so far...i've just browsed through a few pages, it's gonna take me a while to catch up, we've already cracked over 800 pages


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*









yeahhhhhhh, I'm not forgotten









Thanks guys, I'm all good...just work and everything else has taken completely over









I have however been updating my rigs, though I did accidentally kill my Scout for a few days, coolant leaked and dripped everywhere...so I had to go and get her some new parts.

Gave her the spare 8gb Kingston ram I had and the wifey received the Scouts ram for her rig









Bought a 4350 for the time being, so the scout can boot up. I will be adding a 5850 to the scout, but I'm going to wait till the Asus Crosshair Formula 4 comes out and I wanna get a 6 core Phenom as well...

I got a few other goodies coming in the mail as well, which will hopefully keep me busy, but hopefully not to busy to keep me away from here
















enough of me...

I see everyone has been at it with their rigs, it looks awesome so far...i've just browsed through a few pages, it's gonna take me a while to catch up, we've already cracked over 800 pages
























Soo many upgrades... so jealous...


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Soo many upgrades... so jealous...










hehe, I tried to convince the wifey to get a scout too, she was keen but then she 'realised' (after I told her) that it doesn't come with a psu and that costs more money. So she's settled with the Thermaltake v3, it was like 70 bucks with a 430 or 450 watt psu, so she's happy

Oh I bought a Logitech G110 Keyboard as well, w00ts it's awesome, I love it.


----------



## photonmoo

@ the.ronin
Repton
Brisleep
PathogenX
Danny Boy
Steview
clee413
Rockr69
Rogue1266
cavediver
ElTimba
MlbrottarN
devilsx
baldo_1013

.... Really really great builds guys, they both look fantastic. you all deserve some rep +

*goes back to reading what he's missed*


----------



## photonmoo

A few random pics of the rig:

the scout as she is atm










the 5850


















Scout in action


----------



## Danny Boy

OK, im done with my mod, check pics HERE


----------



## Enigma8750

Dannys Pics look really good.










Photonmoo.. I missed my Favorite Nephew...... LOVE......


----------



## Enigma8750

*


















I just got my second 5770 for Crossfire. I will be running benchies before and after to get an idea on the difference between one and two 5770 in Xfire.

So Far The Benchies Is 3D Mark 06
sm2 6424
SM3 7479
CPU 4881
Total 3D Mark Score was 16339 with 1 5770
After

SM2 7194
Sm3 10246
CPU 4850
Total 3D Mark 06 Score was 19469 with 2 5770s

*


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


@ the.ronin
Repton
Brisleep
PathogenX
Danny Boy
Steview
clee413
Rockr69
Rogue1266
cavediver
ElTimba
MlbrottarN
devilsx
baldo_1013

.... Really really great builds guys, they both look fantastic. you all deserve some rep +

*goes back to reading what he's missed*


Thanks!

Sorry to hear that you had a leak.

I, too, haven't been as actively posting replies lately, but have been doing a decent job keeping up with the readings. It's been said before, but I'll say it again, this club's thread moves FAST.

Anyways, as far as a personal update, I should be receiving my new upgrades tomorrow via UPS (Newegg). CPU, motherboard, and RAM. So, I'm excited about that.

On a more personal note, I had a pretty crappy weekend (April 3), so, I haven't been in a great mood. Hopefully, doing 3 major hardware upgrades should boost my emotions since working on my rig's hardware tends to relieve stress for me. As bad as my Saturday night (April 3) was, I spent a lot of time in prayer on Sunday as a result. Sometimes I wonder if it wasn't coincidence...

Anyways, I'll be sure to post a half-ass'd un-boxing of my new parts followed by some images of the completed upgrade.

God bless!


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


@ the.ronin
Repton
Brisleep
PathogenX
Danny Boy
Steview
clee413
Rockr69
Rogue1266
cavediver
ElTimba
MlbrottarN
devilsx
baldo_1013

.... Really really great builds guys, they both look fantastic. you all deserve some rep +

*goes back to reading what he's missed*


Honestly some of us are still catching up to you in terms of experience and modding our Scouts. So it's good that you're back to show us more. Sorry to hear about the leak, that's one thing that holds me back from WC, I'm too poor to be taking that risk of replacing all my stuff if something goes wrong. Hope the new hardware works well.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


A few random pics of the rig:

the scout as she is atm










the 5850


















Scout in action





























Nice spongebob thing...oh wait, we're talking about the case







Good stuff there, why don't you get clear tubing and use red UV dye for the coolant? Just a thought.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


OK, im done with my mod, check pics HERE


That blue is smoking hot! If there wasn't a title I wouldn't think it was a Scout and would have to look a second time. I wish we could host an event where we can all bring our Scouts and show them off/share tips.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*


















I just got my second 5770 for Crossfire. I will be running benchies before and after to get an idea on the difference between one and two 5770 in Xfire.

So Far The Benchies Is 3D Mark 06
sm2 6424
SM3 7479
CPU 4881
Total 3D Mark Score was 16339 with 1 5770
*


That is sweet! I hope you get to put them to good use.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


OK, im done with my mod, check pics HERE


VERY NICE!









Great work Danny!

I agree with E... Really liking the black/blue combo. Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


That blue is smoking hot! If there wasn't a title I wouldn't think it was a Scout and would have to look a second time. I wish we could host an event where we can all bring our Scouts and show them off/share tips.


Yea...umm...ahh...I wouldn't show up, cause as nice as it looks in pics, up close u see EVERY F*CKING flaw...looks bad upclose and personal...I'm not that great at modding and painting...ill get there someday..


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Yea...umm...ahh...I wouldn't show up, cause as nice as it looks in pics, up close u see EVERY F*CKING flaw...looks bad upclose and personal...I'm not that great at modding and painting...ill get there someday..


See, that's exactly what makes a modder a modder. You're taking a plunge into unknown territory so that other can see what you did right/wrong so they can do it right and perfect it. If everyone was afraid of making mistakes in modding, none of us would be here. Even I was scared to do some of the mods I did but after seeing how others did it, I decided it was worth the risk. So, cheers to all the modders for for bravery! Give yourselves a medal.


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
@ the.ronin
Repton
Brisleep
PathogenX
Danny Boy
Steview
clee413
Rockr69
Rogue1266
cavediver
ElTimba
MlbrottarN
devilsx
baldo_1013

.... Really really great builds guys, they both look fantastic. you all deserve some rep +

*goes back to reading what he's missed*

That's a huge compliment coming from you, photonmoo! Thanks!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
this... lol at lunch today i actually went to a local junk store to see if i could find one







no luck... they said they havent seen a VCR in like 2 years

Oh come on guys, really?? I've seen VCR/DVD player combos at Costco for $49- and VCR's at Walmart for like $30-!! Maybe you're shopping in the wrong places?









@ Rockr69............. You notice I used his full name.
Oh man you didn't!!







You actually put that disgusting pic as your avatar!







I mean, you could have used Dame Edna or David Duchovney in drag, even Graham Norton in a tutu but that thing, that's just sick. Rep - - - for doing that dude.

@ Everyone. No one is safe guys, someone tried to hack our bank account, change Mindy's access to it & take her identity. We, of course, are fully protected and didn't loose anything but we have to get new checks, new cards, new accounts all around and we've had the same account number for 18 years.
Our local net is safe though, one of the neighbor kids was in our house and took out his PDA and asked "Did you know your network is invisible?". *HA HA HA!!!*




























This kid is studying computer science in College (3rd year, all A's) and he can't find my router when he's standing next to it! Of course it's invisible dude, I was working on computers when your mama was a teenager!


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh come on guys, really?? I've seen VCR/DVD player combos at Costco for $49- and VCR's at Walmart for like $30-!! Maybe you're shopping in the wrong places?









@ Rockr69............. You notice I used his full name.
Oh man you didn't!!







You actually put that disgusting pic as your avatar!







I mean, you could have used Dame Edna or David Duchovney in drag, even Graham Norton in a tutu but that thing, that's just sick. Rep - - - for doing that dude.

@ Everyone. No one is safe guys, someone tried to hack our bank account, change Mindy's access to it & take her identity. We, of course, are fully protected and didn't loose anything but we have to get new checks, new cards, new accounts all around and we've had the same account number for 18 years.
Our local net is safe though, one of the neighbor kids was in our house and took out his PDA and asked "Did you know your network is invisible?". *HA HA HA!!!*




























This kid is studying computer science in College (3rd year, all A's) and he can't find my router when he's standing next to it! Of course it's invisible dude, I was working on computers when your mama was a teenager!


Ouch. Sorry about the bank. And Lol @ invisible network.


----------



## Crucial09

is there an article on how to make a wireless network invisible?
I would love to experiment with this so it is secure. Our neighbors might be hackers lol who knows.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


is there an article on how to make a wireless network invisible?
I would love to experiment with this so it is secure. Our neighbors might be hackers lol who knows.


This is pretty comprehensive, has instructions for most common routers out there. Good luck.
http://www.online-tech-tips.com/comp...reless-router/


----------



## devilsx

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835220037

Lol guess who I found







Look at the reviews. E, I want pics of this thing you got installed. 180mm seems huge!


----------



## Danny Boy

I have 2 extra 250mm blue led fans sitting in my closet


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


This is pretty comprehensive, has instructions for most common routers out there. Good luck.
http://www.online-tech-tips.com/comp...reless-router/


Thanks for the article. 1+rep


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masta21* 
yea, thats what i was thinking..thanks for confirming it









hopefully the 5850 will last awhile before i need to get another one.

Pretty sure the 5850 will knock your socks off, unless you have one of those water cooled GTX 295 beasts now. I was floored by the performance of my 5870 and I put the 5850 in my wifes rig, not so much difference that I can actually see a performance drop. As always too, adding a second is much better than getting 2 GPU's on one PCB.

@ General E. Great thread you started on that subject boss, but there's always someone (idiot) that has to come and stomp thier feet and say *unh uhhh* or you can't *prove it*!! They just gotta because thier stuff isn't so hot. Oh BTW, you don't have to have a 790 board to triple cross fire, but you probably already know, a 757 will do it with just a little drop in performance and my 758 will do it easy peasy & I'm sure you can only see the drop when you display the framerate.








Ummmm, *strawberries* from Watsonville, CA. They taste soooo goood and they're 2lbs for $6- at Costco. Tee heeeee!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
well i decided im not done painting, painting the mesh grills on the front and also the slot covers on the back...side panels, motherboard trey, front grills and rear slot covers will be blue, front besel, top besel, and rest of the Case will be black...if it ends up i dont like it, i will just tear it all apart and paint the whole dam thing black. Trying to finish up painting before it turns nasty outside, or gets to dark that the blue wont pop like it should in the light.

Yeah Danny Boy, I don't know about up there but our weather prediction says rain and clouds over the weekend. Thanks for the darker "here" at the end of your link, I noticed it right away. Also, if you want to perfect your painting talents I'll send you Mindy's Scout.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Surprisingly I can see a visible difference between my xfire 5770's and my 5850.

I'd probably opt for a 5850 now, or if you have the means, get 2









Oh, and I is back
















Yep, you're right, as above 2 5850's will kick boooty!
*BTW, Welcome back Photonmoo!!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
I decided to reposition my Zalman to exhaust air up rather than to the rear since the Noctua is more powerful than the rear Antec, gonna watch the temps over the next week and see what happens.

I'm betting on, it will work to run cooler.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
This is pretty comprehensive, has instructions for most common routers out there. Good luck.
http://www.online-tech-tips.com/comp...reless-router/

Oh man some of these guys get so over complex. Huh, I'm one to talk right? Ok, where's my hat?








Ok, so you've got a router. No, I'll use me. Say my router is 10.10.1.1, I've got my machine hard wired to the router so that makes my machine 10.10.1.100. Oh bring up your routers config page (usually works better in Firefox better than IE), this stuff is listed under DHCP reservations. Mindy's Scout becomes 10.10.1.101, it's wireless, her laptop becomes 10.10.1.102 then I've got 2 Virtual Machines running and they become 10.10.1.103 & 10.10.1.104 then I turn on the printer and since it's wireless too it becomes 10.10.1.105 and since Mindy's Scout only has a USB dongle as a transmitter, it doesn't play well with the printer so her hard line to the printer becomes 10.10.1.106. Right now anyone in the neighborhood, anyone doing war driving and anyone passing by can see the whole thing and if I turn a couple off and back on, the order things are in usually changes.
So first, under DHCP reservations you can usually see the Mac Address of all the machines in your network, so first you write down all the ip adresses of you network and the Mac Address. Oh, if you can't see the Mac Address you can get CC Get Mac Address at http://www.youngzsoft.net/cc-get-mac-address/
After you have everything written down, somewhere on your router page there's a way to make "static ip addresses", it may be under DHCP reservations or under Static IP, if you can't find it go to the forums on your routers internet page and ask where it is. Then you enter each one of those ip addresses followed by the mac address and tell your router to save configuration.
Now that you've done this you can make it invisible because your router never again has to look for a device so you go back into the configuration page and pick the strongest "WiFi Protected Setup" you can get, Wpa, Wpa2 personal, whatever your router says is the strongest. If you haven't already, go around to all your devices and tell them what your network name is. Then pick some off the wall password using letters numbers Arabic, Hebrew, Greek, symbols or anything you can so that no one can guess it. Enter it into the password spot on your routers config page & under "encryption" pick "TKIP or AES", go around to all your devices & under network tell them what your network name is and the password. Also there should be someplace on the router pages that says: "Key renewal", make this 3600ms or less but make sure your other wireless devices can keep up. What that does is, it makes your router renew the encription key (40bit, 128bit, 256bit or DDC) it doesn't matter. Anyone that can log onto your network will be kicked off when the router renews.

Now, if your router has an "Administration" page you'll probably see that the password/passphrase is not the same as what you entered. Don't mess with it!! I listened to someone at Linksys and I had to start all over!








Then once you've gone through all of this get to the router page that has the "Save Configuration" button on it and hit it, it might have you print it or save it. If you save it, you should save it off of your computer, put it on a CD/DVD, flash drive, anything you got and if possible make 2 copies and give one to you mom, dad, relative you trust, bank or somewhere that's not in your house.
Now, exit out of your routers configuration page and poof your network vanishes to all but those who you've assigned ip address and mac addresses to.

Edit added:
D'oh!! Now I see the article was written in 2007. Well even if your router is older than that, what I wrote usually works no problem. The guy that taught me, his router really does start at 10.10.1.1, that's old, like 802.11b.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
I have 2 extra 250mm blue led fans sitting in my closet

Dude, go over here: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-club-191.html

Post them and tell them you want to sell them, there are a couple of guys wanting to change to blue, you may get a bite.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Your thinking inside the box Striker.. YOu have to go to the Junk store not thinking what your going to get, but what will work. Old cd or dvd player. An old non working auto radio. A vacuum cleaner. an old tv. Or maybe even an old speaker cover would look good if it was the right size. Check everything.


Thats the true spirit of gehtto modding, this doesn't just apply to computers









Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


A few random pics of the rig:

the scout as she is atm










the 5850


















Scout in action





























Looks harcore. I like the red tubing, almost looks like silicone pipes in a mac'd out car.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


OK, im done with my mod, check pics HERE


Looks good, but I still preffere the matt black :s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835220037

Lol guess who I found







Look at the reviews. E, I want pics of this thing you got installed. 180mm seems huge!


It moves far less air than a 200mm, but it says it runs allot quieter though. I am pretty sure my 200mm at 700rpm would be about the same. Plus the CM 200mm has a very tiny frame, giving good visuals around it.


----------



## clee413

_Seems like there a bit of a networking discussion going on..

Just a few FYI's from my knowledge base:_

*Wireless Security:* (I recommend)

WPA2 Personal
AES

Note - WPA2 encrypts your key. The number you enter in the field (in seconds) is the amount of time that passes before a new encryption is developed. I use 1200 seconds, if you were curious.

As far as the invisible network broadcast. I'm sure there are more advanced ways to do this, but basically what you do is:
*Wireless > Basic Wireless Settings > Wireless SSID Broadcast:

Choose the radio button "Disable".*

This means that you are disabling a broadcast of your network. So when neighbors check the networks in their area, yours won't appear.

You want to be sure to connect all of your wireless devices prior to doing this.

If you want extra added security, to filter out unwanted devices on your network, get all of the MAC addresses of all WIRELESS devices.

You can find this on your PC's by running the command prompt (run > cmd > OK) and typing:
"*ipconfig /all*" (without the quotes).

The results will give you the "Physical Address" (MAC address).

*Wireless > Wireless Mac Filter > Edit MAC Filter List:

Add all device MAC address.*

The result will be, any device who's MAC address is not on that list will not be able to connect to the network even if they have the network's SSID and pass-phrase.
_I doubt the everyday hacker will try to get onto your network if he/she has to go through all of that work. For more advanced security options, I'm sure there are more ways, but it seems a little unnecessary to me. The above configuration is what I use._


----------



## DefecTalisman

Ok, some not so great phots of what I have done recently :
Phase 4
Desktop monitor stand
( no one ever comments in my gallery







)

New side window
3mm Red u400 perspex. A 200mm hole cutout, with a CM storm force 200 (the fan is acctually 195mm)
I have said it already, but this brought down all my temps on a ****ED up scale.

Graphics card is down by 2c at full tilt.
CPU is down a degree or so.
System is 22c/23c at idle and 25c/26c at full tilt.
Vreg is 34c idle and 40c/41c full tilt.
(All are at stock 2.66ghz)
I would say this is a sure set way to beat the heat in the scout. Add/change as many fans as you like, this thing KILLS ALL.













































I had to get this, and I am so glad I did. Its a great all round mouse. Love the profiles and the fact that you can do what ever you want. Always had troubles customizing my mice.

Desktop monitor stand
All spurred on by the want for a easy access good looking test PSU (after my nasty incident with a fan controller)
I used a ply wood wine box, cut up, drilled, sanded down and painted with 3 coats black enamel and a final coat of matt black high heat spray enamel.
Stuck 4 fans I had lying around in there for good messure, a strobing blue LED used in cars to give a nice water effect on the desk when I get stressed :s
1 powered Molex sticks out, firmly mounted with about half a glue stick, by the units I/O switch.




































On another note. I have and I am sure everyone else has tried to put a 12" cathode in the bottom of the scout with no luck. I had a nifty idea, why not sand down the little block that stopping you on 2 sides of the cathode tube so that it slides in snuggly between the hdd cage and the side panel rail ?
I am going to attempt this in the next few days and will let you know the outcome.


----------



## K10

great job. I don't have too much time to comment. Looks really good though.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Ok, some not so great phots of what I have done recently :
Phase 4
Desktop monitor stand
( no one ever comments in my gallery







)

New side window













































I had to get this, and I am so glad I did. Its a great all round mouse. Love the profiles and the fact that you can do what ever you want. Always had troubles customizing my mice.

Desktop monitor stand
All spurred on by the want for a easy access good looking test PSU (after my nasty incident with a fan controller)
I used a ply wood wine box, cut up, drilled, sanded down and painted with 3 coats black enamel and a final coat of matt black high heat spray enamel.
Stuck 4 fans I had lying around in there for good messure, a strobing blue LED used in cars to give a nice water effect on the desk when I get stressed :s
1 powered Molex sticks out, firmly mounted with about half a glue stick, by the units I/O switch.




































On another note. I have and I am sure everyone else has tried to put a 12" cathode in the bottom of the scout with no luck. I had a nifty idea, why not sand down the little block that stopping you on 2 sides of the cathode tube so that it slides in snuggly between the hdd cage and the side panel rail ?
I am going to attempt this in the next few days and will let you know the outcome.










That is one heck of a monitor stand. This may be a very novice question, but I have to ask, what is it doing? I'm sure there's something for it, I just haven't wrapped my head around it. Other then the fact that I don't know its purpose, it's one heck of a build. You took nothing, and made it into something! Fantastic!








Great job on the window mod too. What size fan are you using?

As far as shaving down the cubes on the ends of the CCFL 12"ers.. Let me know how that goes (along with the tools you decide to use). The thought did cross my mind.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*









That is one heck of a monitor stand. This may be a very novice question, but I have to ask, what is it doing? I'm sure there's something for it, I just haven't wrapped my head around it. Other then the fact that I don't know its purpose, it's one heck of a build. You took nothing, and made it into something! Fantastic!








Great job on the window mod too. What size fan are you using?

As far as shaving down the cubes on the ends of the CCFL 12"ers.. Let me know how that goes (along with the tools you decide to use). The thought did cross my mind.


Sorry I edited my post to inform about the window.

Its a 200mm (195mm when I messure) CM force storm 200.
Pushs around 124cfm I think.

The monitor stand like I said was so I could have 2 things. 1 a neat and easy to access 12v molex power supply on my desk and the other was to bring the LED screen to a better veiwing height. Also the fans when running stop any smoke(at least 2 types







) going anywhere near my scout.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Sorry I edited my post to inform about the window.

Its a 200mm (195mm when I messure) CM force storm 200.
Pushs around 124cfm I think.

The monitor stand like I said was so I could have 2 things. 1 a neat and easy to access 12v molex power supply on my desk and the other was to bring the LED screen to a better veiwing height. Also the fans when running stop any smoke(at least 2 types







) going anywhere near my scout.


Bingo! Got it. Great job modder!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


great job. I don't have too much time to comment. Looks really good though.


Thank you, comstructive critisism is always welcome


----------



## BriSleep

@ Clee. Interesting, is it just my router then because I have no SSID broadcast and my refresh rate reads in ms not seconds? I have also seen on the Linksys board that most people with my router give up and either sell it, throw it away or just get a D-link because they can't get thier stuff to communicate. 
Oh, it's a Linksys WRT160N V2.2, I never upgraded the firmware because those who did usually destroyed the router.

@ DefecT I really like the large fan and I've always liked the window without those grates on it. I don't think I've actually gone through your gallery. An oversight on my part. I do think the monitor stand is a great idea. I've been pondering what to do with my extra 480 PSU.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 








Ummmm, *strawberries* from Watsonville, CA. They taste soooo goood and they're 2lbs for $6- at Costco. Tee heeeee!!

In the summer you can get like 1 liter of Fresh very ruipe strawberrys for like $3! It's insane

DefecT and Danny Boy looking good both of you


----------



## Enigma8750

I have an ASUS M3A32MVP-WIFI board. I am currently getting ready to Crossfire 2 5770s.

I have 4 PCIe slots. Two are magenta but are no 1 and no 3. Is it possible for me to run

Crossfire in any slot of the motherboard as long as I have the Master in slot 1.

I want to hook it up in slot 1 and slot 3 which are both the blue ones. The other two are black.

I found the solution....

*Both of the Blue connectors are rated at 16x and after some research I realized that, not only can you, but most people in the know use this configuration for higher benchies. The biggest problem is finding crossfire bridge connectors that are long enought to go between the cards, but the Sapphire 5770 came with the long ones so I had two for the connection. The benchmarks from the two 5770s Actually beat my old 4870x2 space heater and uses a forth of the juice. @ 19469 3d Mark 06

About Software. I already had the ATI Graphics software (CCC) Installed with my first card that I put in a month ago.*

1. I unplugged the computer.

2. I unplugged my Internet Cable.

3. Then installed the second 5770 into the PCIe no# 3 slot.

4. Hooked up the PCIe Six Pin Power connector to the socket in the back of the card.

5. It took a little while for the system to POST at first. sweat sweat.

6. Then it went to the log on screen and burped 3 times on the Video. _more sweating._

7. And then When I logged in the CCC asked me if I wanted Crossfire and the Check mark was already checked for yes. I Pressed okay and it burped again.

8. Then I plug in my Internet cable back in the computer.

NOTE: No Restart needed


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835220037

Lol guess who I found







Look at the reviews. E, I want pics of this thing you got installed. 180mm seems huge!



These are pictures of the Stacker and it is a little wider than the Scout.


















7 and 1/8th inches

I really dont think it will go in the scout. the 140x140 for the top is your best bet.


----------



## Enigma8750

*


















I just got my second 5770 for Crossfire. I will be running benchies before and after to get an idea on the difference between one and two 5770 in Xfire.

So Far The Benchies Is 3D Mark 06
sm2 6424
SM3 7479
CPU 4881
Total 3D Mark Score was 16339 with 1 5770
This ain't bad. My 2 3870s in Crossfire was 16977

After

SM2 7194
Sm3 10246
CPU 4850
Total 3D Mark 06 Score was 19469 with 2 5770s
This isn't bad since my old 4870X2 used to run 19649

CPU is overclocked to 3.5 Ghz.
No overclock on the VGA boards.... YET!!

I want to break the 20000 mark.

Last thoughts .... The 1 5770 is as good as 2 3870s in Crossfire. The 2 5770 were as good as my 4870x2 with DX 11, less noise, less heat, and less Wattages.. Save on the Power bill.

*


----------



## DefecTalisman

Woopie, I can confirm that sanding down the resin sides of the cfl ends allowed me to slip it in to the bottom rail of the scout








I used 120 grit papper, with the orbital between my legs. A belt sander would make easy work of this.


----------



## DefecTalisman

:s My 3D mark is just under that -> http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14
Ok, cpu is clocked 0.2ghz faster, but not bad for a GTS250 I would say.

3DMark Score

SM 2.0 Score -> 7673
SM 3.0 Score -> 7688
CPU Score -> 6205

18540 3DMarks


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Clee. Interesting, is it just my router then because I have no SSID broadcast and my refresh rate reads in ms not seconds? I have also seen on the Linksys board that most people with my router give up and either sell it, throw it away or just get a D-link because they can't get thier stuff to communicate. 
Oh, it's a Linksys WRT160N V2.2, I never upgraded the firmware because those who did usually destroyed the router.


_Odd._

Just to verify, you are using the browser user interface to configure your routers settings, correct? (*i.e. 192.168.1.1*)

You should see one of these 2 screen set ups:











> *...or...*












_Although I am not using a Wireless-N like you (I am using a Wireless-G), it should not matter. All Cisco routers use the same user interface and IOS.

As far as the timing for the encryption keys, *1 millisecond = 0.001 seconds*, so I suppose you have some calculations to do.

My GUI uses "seconds" not "ms" so maybe some small things are different between the G and N routers._


----------



## Enigma8750

No. Not bad at all.. I was after the best clocks with the lowest power consumption. I am very happy.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*


















I just got my second 5770 for Crossfire. I will be running benchies before and after to get an idea on the difference between one and two 5770 in Xfire.

So Far The Benchies Is 3D Mark 06
sm2 6424
SM3 7479
CPU 4881
Total 3D Mark Score was 16339 with 1 5770
This ain't bad. My 2 3870s in Crossfire was 16977

After

SM2 7194
Sm3 10246
CPU 4850
Total 3D Mark 06 Score was 19469 with 2 5770s
This isn't bad since my old 4870X2 used to run 19649

CPU is overclocked to 3.5 Ghz.
No overclock on the VGA boards.... YET!!

I want to break the 20000 mark.

Last thoughts .... The 1 5770 is as good as 2 3870s in Crossfire. The 2 5770 were as good as my 4870x2 with DX 11, less noise, less heat, and less Wattages.. Save on the Power bill.

*


When my board was running I scored over 18,587 with one 5770 OCd to 1030/1350 GPU OCD to 3.8. so if you OC those puppies you should be able to break 20,000. I'm pulling for ya


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have an ASUS M3A32MVP-WIFI board. I am currently getting ready to Crossfire 2 5770s.

I have 4 PCIe slots. Two are magenta but are no 1 and no 3. Is it possible for me to run

Crossfire in any slot of the motherboard as long as I have the Master in slot 1.

I want to hook it up in slot 1 and slot 3 which are both the blue ones. The other two are black.

I found the solution....

*Both of the Blue connectors are rated at 16x and after some research I realized that, not only can you, but most people in the know use this configuration for higher benchies. The biggest problem is finding crossfire bridge connectors that are long enought to go between the cards, but the Sapphire 5770 came with the long ones so I had two for the connection. The benchmarks from the two 5770s Actually beat my old 4870x2 space heater and uses a forth of the juice. @ 19469 3d Mark 06

About Software. I already had the ATI Graphics software (CCC) Installed with my first card that I put in a month ago.*

1. I unplugged the computer.

2. I unplugged my Internet Cable.

3. Then installed the second 5770 into the PCIe no# 3 slot.

4. Hooked up the PCIe Six Pin Power connector to the socket in the back of the card.

5. It took a little while for the system to POST at first. sweat sweat.

6. Then it went to the log on screen and burped 3 times on the Video. _more sweating._

7. And then When I logged in the CCC asked me if I wanted Crossfire and the Check mark was already checked for yes. I Pressed okay and it burped again.

8. Then I plug in my Internet cable back in the computer.

NOTE: No Restart needed


grats man, crossfire is so fun. On the phone right now with Sapphire about my broken 4850x2 2gb trying to find out if they can fix it, replace it or upgrade it.......


----------



## Danny Boy

BOOOOOO they have another ditributer sending a brand new 4850x2 2GB sealed...i know i get a brand new one, but i wanted the upgrade....ships next monday or tuesday they say


----------



## Enigma8750

No.. I would have never thought the 250 would be in the running but it is.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
grats man, crossfire is so fun. On the phone right now with Sapphire about my broken 4850x2 2gb trying to find out if they can fix it, replace it or upgrade it.......

I can't believe you are using that Avatar, Rockr69.. I LMAO when I saw it..


----------



## Crucial09

Enigma,

Those benches don't seem that good. My single gpu stacked up fairly well against your crossfire. I did 3d mark 06, default resolution, no aa, with my evga gtx 285 2gb ftw edition with a slight oc, stock clock core i7 870, and got these results.

3dmark Score: 19394
SM2 Score: 7880
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 8919
Cpu Score: 5413 (would be higher but I turned turbo down due to a squealing noise from the cpu)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I can't believe you are using that Avatar, Rockr69.. I LMAO when I saw it..

anything I can to keep the mood light. Plus I really don't mind being the butt of a joke as long as it's not mean and that pic is just damn funny! What a tooth!


----------



## Danny Boy

well my CM 690 arrives today....and i dont have my system yet as my MB i received is doa and need to rma it and still getting the run around from xfx as to if i should send it overseas to asia rma center or to usa for rma...sooo i have those 2 big 250mm fans and think i might see if i can cut a hole in the door of the 690 and instead of having 2 loud 120mm fans on the said, put 1 big 250mm there....


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
anything I can to keep the mood light. Plus I really don't mind being the butt of a joke as long as it's not mean and that pic is just damn funny! What a tooth!

That image gives me the creeps. I watched the first 20 minutes (or so) of "The Devil's Rejects" ... What a disturbing movie.

Edit: For to say that the image reminds me of the movie.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
well my CM 690 arrives today....and i dont have my system yet as my MB i received is doa and need to rma it and still getting the run around from xfx as to if i should send it overseas to asia rma center or to usa for rma...sooo i have those 2 big 250mm fans and think i might see if i can cut a hole in the door of the 690 and instead of having 2 loud 120mm fans on the said, put 1 big 250mm there....

Boy oh boy, Danny... It feels like so many of your parts need RMA/exchange/replacement.









I hope you get them all taken care of & the customer service rep's aren't giving you too much trouble.

Good persistence though!


----------



## Danny Boy

well my 4850x2 is shipping home monday-tuesday as a BNIB 4850x2 so cant complain there, and my xfx is a big story because it was purchased in dubai so has asia as the RMA center and the USA rma center is trying to get special permission to do an Exception RMA here in the us from the Asia RMA manger person....long hard story....it has a warranty, thats for certain, just i might have to pay 35-50 to ship it overseas then pay 35-50 to have it shipped back...might not be worth it if i have to do that

and to make matters worse, when the usa rma center comes online, asia is closed, and when asia rma center comes online, usa is closed...so there having to wait 24hours from 1 email to the next...


----------



## Rockr69

I just received an e-mail from MSI notifying me that my second replacement board is on it's way, so I called them and they confirmed the the first replacement board was indeed defective. Everyone keep your fingers crossed for me. I'm hoping the third times a charm.

Sorry to creep you out with my avatar clee. It'll only be up for another 4 or 5 days then I got a complete knockout to put in there.


----------



## Danny Boy

ok here are some more pics, final pics till i get my system in there later today.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


ok here are some more pics, final pics till i get my system in there later today.











Love the paint Job.. Very nice..


----------



## Danny Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Where???


fixed, i gotta say my fav pic is the inside one of the MB trey with the Slot covers, makes it all pop against the black..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Woopie, I can confirm that sanding down the resin sides of the cfl ends allowed me to slip it in to the bottom rail of the scout








I used 120 grit papper, with the orbital between my legs. A belt sander would make easy work of this.


Took out the pics for length only. 
Fantastic!!







It's great to find out and it great you had the stones to try it, a first for this thread I'm pretty sure. Sanding the ends that is, lots of us try new stuff. I think this is a much better idea than taking the protective covers off.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I can't believe you are using that Avatar, Rockr69.. I LMAO when I saw it..


Heh heh, yeah it takes guts, verve, strength of will and a little bit of blindness!


----------



## JDUB_68

Hey everybody,

Just a quick question, I was thinking of getting the XFX GS250XZDFU GeForce GTS 250 1GB,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150439

Will it fit well in this case? Review says its pretty fat....


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDUB_68* 
Hey everybody,

Just a quick question, I was thinking of getting the XFX GS250XZDFU GeForce GTS 250 1GB,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150439

Will it fit well in this case? Review says its pretty fat....

Yes it will fit, I belive all cards except the 5970 and 5870 fits without modding


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Yes it will fit, I belive all cards except the 5970 and 5870 fits without modding

And if you use the right MOBO with the top PCI-e slot high enough up on the board, for instance the MSI 790FX-GD70, even those two cards will fit with no mods at all by extending into the 5.25" bay.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


_Odd._

Just to verify, you are using the browser user interface to configure your routers settings, correct? (*i.e. 192.168.1.1*)

You should see one of these 2 screen set ups:










> *...or...*












_Although I am not using a Wireless-N like you (I am using a Wireless-G), it should not matter. All Cisco routers use the same user interface and IOS._

_As far as the timing for the encryption keys, *1 millisecond = 0.001 seconds*, so I suppose you have some calculations to do._

_My GUI uses "seconds" not "ms" so maybe some small things are different between the G and N routers._











Yes, I'm configuring from the browser with that address but I have to use Firefox, IE just won't connect.

Nope, it doesn't have that info on that page. I have to admit that I, like everyone who bought this black flying saucer had problems right from the start. I had to call Linksys a few times and had them do remote desktop connection, they set it up thier way then I started folding and every time the VM's would ask for new work they re-booted and ended up with a new address and I couldn't find them. So a guy who's been in computers longer than Enigma and I showed me how to configure it so that 1) my VM's would always be at the same place and 2) no one could use or see the network. If I don't tell Mindy's Scout where it is, while the router config page is open, she can't see the network.

Linksys, of course, said I should upgrade the firmware right away but after I saw all the complaints from people who bricked thiers by updating, I didn't do it. Of course people don't go there to complain if everything is working right. So, on that page that you show I don't have options for modes, that's in firmware rev. 3.0. There's only one spot that says SSID and it's only for status and it does say Enabled but it's not, oh, for them to originally configure it I had to hard wire Mindy's laptop to the router and let them fix it from there. My computer couldn't access the router at all.

I originally bought a card for Mindy's Scout and it couldn't find the network even if I put the antenna on top of the router. I looked at the Linksys site again and it seems the only thing that works is a USB dongle, so I got one. I have no idea why her laptop connects easily except that it has 2 cards built in, one intel, one buffalo. I did re-calculate the ms into 1200 seconds and entered it in and now it reads seconds instead of ms but I haven't checked to see if the other devices are talking yet.


----------



## Crucial09

Hmm. Does anyone know if the 5970 and 5870 will fit in CM Storm Sniper case?
These two cases are very similar and I am curious now.


----------



## Danny Boy

they will not without modding. removal of the HD tray works great and a little cutting of the 5.25 bay


----------



## Crucial09

Thanks Danny Boy.
Just found this. Are the snipers bigger then the scouts?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


i have a 5870 in my sniper, with 2.75" until the drive bays.










-dimwit-


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Hmm. Does anyone know if the 5970 and 5870 will fit in CM Storm Sniper case?
These two cases are very similar and I am curious now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


they will not without modding. removal of the HD tray works great and a little cutting of the 5.25 bay



really? i was under the impression that the sniper was our bigger (less awesome) brother and the big cards DID fit?

if they dont why would any one but a storm sniper, pretty blue lights?


----------



## Enigma8750

*Sorry that case is bigger than the Storm scout by several inches for Video cards.








*


----------



## Crucial09

Look at my post on the other page. I found someone with a 5870 and 2.75 " to spare. 
Thanks all for the info regarding those cards in a Cm Sniper!


----------



## Danny Boy

Sorry I missed the part where it said sniper. It should fit in there. The cm 690 has 12.75 inches of clearence for video cards


----------



## Crucial09

Thanks again guys for the info.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yes, I'm configuring from the browser with that address but I have to use Firefox, IE just won't connect.

Nope, it doesn't have that info on that page. I have to admit that I, like everyone who bought this black flying saucer had problems right from the start. I had to call Linksys a few times and had them do remote desktop connection, they set it up thier way then I started folding and every time the VM's would ask for new work they re-booted and ended up with a new address and I couldn't find them. So a guy who's been in computers longer than Enigma and I showed me how to configure it so that 1) my VM's would always be at the same place and 2) no one could use or see the network. If I don't tell Mindy's Scout where it is, while the router config page is open, she can't see the network.

Linksys, of course, said I should upgrade the firmware right away but after I saw all the complaints from people who bricked thiers by updating, I didn't do it. Of course people don't go there to complain if everything is working right. So, on that page that you show I don't have options for modes, that's in firmware rev. 3.0. There's only one spot that says SSID and it's only for status and it does say Enabled but it's not, oh, for them to originally configure it I had to hard wire Mindy's laptop to the router and let them fix it from there. My computer couldn't access the router at all.

I originally bought a card for Mindy's Scout and it couldn't find the network even if I put the antenna on top of the router. I looked at the Linksys site again and it seems the only thing that works is a USB dongle, so I got one. I have no idea why her laptop connects easily except that it has 2 cards built in, one intel, one buffalo. I did re-calculate the ms into 1200 seconds and entered it in and now it reads seconds instead of ms but I haven't checked to see if the other devices are talking yet.


What you should do Bri is to junk that newer router and get a WRT54 series Linsys and flash it to DD-WRT which makes it completely configurable the way you want it. Google DD-WRT


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Hmm. Does anyone know if the 5970 and 5870 will fit in CM Storm Sniper case?
These two cases are very similar and I am curious now.


Said it before and it's worth saying again. The Storm Sniper case is just a Haf 922 with a different wrapper.
This is the Haf club, check out the 922's listed and you'll see what I mean & also just how much you can put in there:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-club-191.html


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *defectalisman* 
also the fans when running stop any smoke(at least 2 types







) going anywhere near my scout.

lols :d


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Said it before and it's worth saying again. The Storm Sniper case is just a Haf 922 with a different wrapper.
This is the Haf club, check out the 922's listed and you'll see what I mean & also just how much you can put in there:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-club-191.html

It is a bit different but seems like the same amount of room.
The main difference I see, which I don't like on the HAF 922, is
the cable space in between the mobo attachment and the 5.25" drive bays/hdd bays, is restricted to holes on the HAF.
On the sniper there is nothing restricting the cables going to and from the mobo to the drive bays.


----------



## the.ronin

The Noiseblockers and Scythe Kama Bay arrived.









I replaced all the fans in the Scout. The lower 140mm in the front and up top with PK-2s, the upper front 120mm with a PL-2 held by the Kama Bay and a M12-P fan for the H50 rad.



















Initial observations is that these things are surprisingly a pain in the ass to install for being just fans especially the lower front 140mm. Keeping the rubber vibration absorber in place and getting the washers to catch onto the screws was all sorts of sketchy. Getting the upper 140mm would have been a cakewalk if I removed the mobo but didn't want to go through the trouble.

Once everything was in place, I powered everything up for some quiet goodness ... and really not much change from my old setup lols.
















For ish and giggles I fired up IBT and was pleasantly surprised. Under max my i7 920 at 3.6 room temps maybe in the low upper 60sF and temps weren't even getting past 60C ... I normally brush up against 70C


















I might hack away at the slim Scythe fan that came with the Kama bay and use that as a shroud and see if temps improve even more.

Question to those with the Kama Bay though - how did you secure that guy in place? Mine basically just sits there not secured at all. A folded metal meant to hold up a 5.25 drive is blocking it from going all the way in.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


lols :d












Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


The Noiseblockers and Scythe Kama Bay arrived.









I replaced all the fans in the Scout. The lower 140mm in the front and up top with PK-2s, the upper front 120mm with a PL-2 held by the Kama Bay and a M12-P fan for the H50 rad.



















Initial observations is that these things are surprisingly a pain in the ass to install for being just fans especially the lower front 140mm. Keeping the rubber vibration absorber in place and getting the washers to catch onto the screws was all sorts of sketchy. Getting the upper 140mm would have been a cakewalk if I removed the mobo but didn't want to go through the trouble.

Once everything was in place, I powered everything up for some quiet goodness ... and really not much change from my old setup lols.
















For ish and giggles I fired up IBT and was pleasantly surprised. Under max my i7 920 at 3.6 room temps maybe in the low upper 60sF and temps weren't even getting past 60C ... I normally brush up against 70C


















I might hack away at the slim Scythe fan that came with the Kama bay and use that as a shroud and see if temps improve even more.

Question to those with the Kama Bay though - how did you secure that guy in place? Mine basically just sits there not secured at all. A folded metal meant to hold up a 5.25 drive is blocking it from going all the way in.



Nice fans, I am still in awe when I see your cable braiding


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


The Noiseblockers and Scythe Kama Bay arrived.









I replaced all the fans in the Scout. The lower 140mm in the front and up top with PK-2s, the upper front 120mm with a PL-2 held by the Kama Bay and a M12-P fan for the H50 rad.



















Initial observations is that these things are surprisingly a pain in the ass to install for being just fans especially the lower front 140mm. Keeping the rubber vibration absorber in place and getting the washers to catch onto the screws was all sorts of sketchy. Getting the upper 140mm would have been a cakewalk if I removed the mobo but didn't want to go through the trouble.

Once everything was in place, I powered everything up for some quiet goodness ... and really not much change from my old setup lols.
















For ish and giggles I fired up IBT and was pleasantly surprised. Under max my i7 920 at 3.6 room temps maybe in the low upper 60sF and temps weren't even getting past 60C ... I normally brush up against 70C


















I might hack away at the slim Scythe fan that came with the Kama bay and use that as a shroud and see if temps improve even more.

Question to those with the Kama Bay though - how did you secure that guy in place? Mine basically just sits there not secured at all. A folded metal meant to hold up a 5.25 drive is blocking it from going all the way in.



I also have the kama bay.

I just wanted to say I think your build is great.


----------



## vanguardXIII

hello everyone,
i'm junior member from Indonesia,
i also a storm scout user,

can i join this club?

this is my system,


sorry with the pict, cause i use camera from my cellphone.. (only 2 Mpix)


----------



## ahmedelbehery

good thread


----------



## Striker36




----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


good thread


Hey we thought you died. I mean we haven't heard from you since the last hour or so. We have answered your polls and there is nothing left from us that we can give you. Nothing. So be on your way or you will be getting bad rep from the Admins.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vanguardXIII*


hello everyone,
i'm junior member from Indonesia,
i also a storm scout user,

can i join this club?

this is my system,


sorry with the pict, cause i use camera from my cellphone.. (only 2 Mpix)


Looks like you have a very nice system. Welcome aboard. Even with the cellphone camera we'd like to see more pics.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vanguardXIII*


hello everyone,
i'm junior member from Indonesia,
i also a storm scout user,

can i join this club?

this is my system,


sorry with the pict, cause i use camera from my cellphone.. (only 2 Mpix)


Welcome to our new Scout. VanguardXIII. Thank you for finding us and wanting to join. You will help us and we will help you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay Rockr69. You change your avatar and I will change mine.. come on..That is very disturbing...LOL . remember the one in you PM. or one of the others.. Hey that one from a couple of pages back was really nice.. I beg of you PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## McWaffles

did some changes and went from a 3d score of 16186 to 20883


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McWaffles* 
did some changes and went from a 3d score of 16186 to 20883

Do tell!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Do tell!

2nd that, though i expect something like second GPU and higher clocks.

OT: Rockr that's a damn hot avatar


----------



## Enigma8750

That's a lot better.. Whew... thanks man..That other one was burning my eyes..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McWaffles* 
did some changes and went from a 3d score of 16186 to 20883

Please explain..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
2nd that, though i expect something like second GPU and higher clocks.

OT: Rockr that's a damn hot avatar

Yea I have to say that Rockr69 Is the king of the Avatars.


----------



## vanguardXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Looks like you have a very nice system. Welcome aboard. Even with the cellphone camera we'd like to see more pics.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Welcome to our new Scout. VanguardXIII. Thank you for finding us and wanting to join. You will help us and we will help you.


thanks bro,

i think my scout is just ordinary,
cause i don't have any skill at modding my system..


----------



## the.ronin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*










Nice fans, I am still in awe when I see your cable braiding










Thanks. You know if I can sleeve, _anybody_ can sleeve lols. Definitely give it a shot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I also have the kama bay.

I just wanted to say I think your build is great.


Thanks, clee ... can I ask how you secured your Kama Bay or did you just leave it sitting there?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vanguardXIII*


thanks bro,

i think my scout is just ordinary,
cause i don't have any skill at modding my system..










We don't care. We just like Scouts. All kinds


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vanguardXIII*


thanks bro,

i think my scout is just ordinary,
cause i don't have any skill at modding my system..










No scout is just ordinary and I am sure after a few days in this thread and you will get the urge/twitch too mod it a little









Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.ronin*


Thanks. You know if I can sleeve, _anybody_ can sleeve lols. Definitely give it a shot.


I have sleeved all my cables, in red PET braid







I have come to the conclusion that PC modding has died a solid death in my ****ry(South Africa), I cannot by any means find Clean Cut braid







In fact its basically all the same see through stuff. So the only option is to cough up a good e100 (R1000[rand] enough to get a decent keyboard and crappy 3in1 printer/scanner/copier) and see if I can import some(+Tax







)
So now I am torn :s


----------



## Rockr69

For all your sleeving choices this is my favorite supplier-Furryletters


----------



## Crucial09

I'm thinking McWaffles changed the resolution settings, and other things in 3d mark so he gets better frame rates and a overall higher score. 
That is the one flaw about 3d mark.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I went out looking in shops again today







Saw a few things that I want.

(links are not where I would get them)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...xcalibur%20fan
OR
http://www.budgetgadgets.com/120mm-t...25-p-5006.html
AND
http://cgi.ebay.ph/DEEPCOOL-Ice-Disk...item3efe863828 / http://www.deepcoolglobal.com/Product/ICEDISK2/

? ? ?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I went out looking in shops again today







Saw a few things that I want.

(links are not where I would get them)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...xcalibur%20fan
OR
http://www.budgetgadgets.com/120mm-t...25-p-5006.html
AND
http://cgi.ebay.ph/DEEPCOOL-Ice-Disk...item3efe863828 / http://www.deepcoolglobal.com/Product/ICEDISK2/

? ? ?


Just out of curiosity, other than the coolness factor, N P I, why would you want a hard drive cooler. My hard drives run at 23c and 26c in a 22c room in my scout. Again I was just wondering


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


For all your sleeving choices this is my favorite supplier-Furryletters


+1 on furryletters!

better prices on the same stuff as MDPC (i love those doodles btw) and you can get as much or as little as you like. oh and they have 4-1 heat-shrink too


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


For all your sleeving choices this is my favorite supplier-Furryletters


hmm.. I will look into it (never ordered anything from overseas, so will see how it goes) Thank you


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Just out of curiosity, other than the coolness factor, N P I, why would you want a hard drive cooler. My hard drives run at 23c and 26c in a 22c room in my scout. Again I was just wondering

I far preffer looking at something pleasing to the eye, than a shinny silver box. Every other part of my PC looks good so why stop at the hard drive ? I am not willing to paint the drive so what other option do I have (and I thought about a hdd. cage cover like allot of people have here, but its extra visuals that can be added) ?

Only reason I like that deep cool thing is because of the red fans =)


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
+1 on furryletters!

better prices on the same stuff as MDPC (i love those doodles btw) and you can get as much or as little as you like. oh and they have 4-1 heat-shrink too

They do ? I can't find it


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


They do ? I can't find it










being an e-bay store they may be out of it or not have an active auction at the moment (i would go look but they blocked ebay at work







) but i could be mistaken but i am pretty sure they did have it if they dont. maybe you could e-mail them and ask?

EDIT: https://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=H4 <== 4-1 heat-shrink if you cant find it any place else. we use them here at work when we need some in a pinch. the prices could be better but oh well.... 
(USD)

and their is always http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/heatshrink.htm if you want awesome drawings on your package
(EUR)


----------



## Rockr69

Here's the link for Clean Cut Sleeving


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


being an e-bay store they may be out of it or not have an active auction at the moment (i would go look but they blocked ebay at work







) but i could be mistaken but i am pretty sure they did have it if they dont. maybe you could e-mail them and ask?

EDIT: https://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=H4 <== 4-1 heat-shrink if you cant find it any place else. we use them here at work when we need some in a pinch. the prices could be better but oh well.... 
(USD)

and their is always http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/heatshrink.htm if you want awesome drawings on your package
(EUR)


Don't forget about http://www.murdermod.com/


----------



## BriSleep

Has anyone actually seen or know of someone who has run an Nvidia card for Physx along with the new ATI cards? I'm looking around on the net and all I can find is that it drastically reduces the performance of the ATI cards.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Don't forget about http://www.murdermod.com/


i didnt list them simply because they sell the exact same thing a Nills with pretty much the same name (only in USD and they send you to the first place in the product details on the sleeve kits anyway)

[source]


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i didnt list them simply because they sell the exact same thing a Nills with pretty much the same name (only in USD and they send you to the first place in the product details on the sleeve kits anyway)

[source]

Yes it's the same I know, but since it's based in america the shipping whould be less than from Nils all over in Germany


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Has anyone actually seen or know of someone who has run an Nvidia card for Physx along with the new ATI cards? I'm looking around on the net and all I can find is that it drastically reduces the performance of the ATI cards.


I saw something on that the other day, while browsing.. I thought it was interesting because they used and old GTS 8800 as the Phy. Card.

http://forums.techarena.in/monitor-v...ds/1298876.htm


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vanguardXIII*


thanks bro,

i think my scout is just ordinary,
cause i don't have any skill at modding my system..










VanGuardXIII You will be a Modding Ninja Master after you are with us for a Little while.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Has anyone actually seen or know of someone who has run an Nvidia card for Physx along with the new ATI cards? I'm looking around on the net and all I can find is that it drastically reduces the performance of the ATI cards.


I don't think that running an Ati card you need a separate physics card. Ati uses HAVOC based open cl to manage physics and so far from what I've experienced does a pretty good job.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Has anyone actually seen or know of someone who has run an Nvidia card for Physx along with the new ATI cards? I'm looking around on the net and all I can find is that it drastically reduces the performance of the ATI cards.

i think THIS thread might have something for you.

i know its about enabling and not actually answering your question but it might have something *shrug* idk i didn't really read it too far


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Yes it's the same I know, but since it's based in america the shipping whould be less than from Nils all over in Germany


if my math is correct it comes out to be roughly the same (for me at least). with out the weight for customs or the awesome little drawing. but i could be WAY off as im kinda being killed by the flu at the moment


----------



## the.ronin

Yeah as far as sleeving goes, it's basically MDPC-X or bust.

When I first tried sleeving, I practiced on some crappy stuff I got from Micro Center. The difference is so dramatic. The cheap sleeving is more like fishnet stockings than sleeving.


----------



## Masta21

well, i'm done....got it all put together and i must say it is sexy.

i am really digging this Scout case...easily one of the best i have ever had.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


well, i'm done....got it all put together and i must say it is sexy.

i am really digging this Scout case...easily one of the best i have ever had.


Would love to see some pictures!


----------



## hooah212002

My re-build log shall commence in T-7 days (give or take).


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Would love to see some pictures!










lacking a camera atm, and not much to post pictures of tho xD
i will post some pictures at some point tho...just gotta borrow friend's camera but he is out of town for a bit.

i am glad i decided to do it myself tho, learned a lot...blood, sweat and tears went into the machine lol.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


lacking a camera atm, and not much to post pictures of tho xD
i will post some pictures at some point tho...just gotta borrow friend's camera but he is out of town for a bit.

i am glad i decided to do it myself tho, learned a lot...blood, sweat and tears went into the machine lol.


I was scared building my own computer at first but don't regret it one bit now. It truly makes them unique as you can say yourself.


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


I was scared building my own computer at first but don't regret it one bit now. It truly makes them unique as you can say yourself.


the scariest part for me was setting up the LC...thought my MB was gonna break when i was mounting it ><

but truly a invaluable experience, since now if i have a problem i know i can just take it apart and find the problem myself instead of calling into tech support somewhere


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masta21* 
the scariest part for me was setting up the LC...thought my MB was gonna break when i was mounting it ><

but truly a invaluable experience, since now if i have a problem i know i can just take it apart and find the problem myself instead of calling into tech support somewhere









Don't forget that everyone is going to start asking you to do their tech support.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I don't think that running an Ati card you need a separate physics card. Ati uses HAVOC based open cl to manage physics and so far from what I've experienced does a pretty good job.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i think THIS thread might have something for you.

i know its about enabling and not actually answering your question but it might have something *shrug* idk i didn't really read it too far


Ok, most of you may know, I'm struggling with adding Physx to my system or just sticking with ATI. These are the options:

#1. I have a 5870 overclocked to what XFX is now selling as it's XFX XXX 5870. Come on all you have to do is edit the .ini file, Rockr has posted it here before, I found out by folding (BTW, everybody, this house has resigned from folding).

#2. Next just add a 5870, the magical framerate (according to Maximum PC and many others), is right around 62fps this is where you never see video lag. Interesting enough it's the usual refresh rate of most LCD monitors.

So with one 5870 I get around 38-57 fps in Crysis which uses the Havoc engine and is considered the toughest on GPU's, adding a second 5870 is said to give you 60-115+fps. Crysis uses it's own Physics engine, not Physx by Nvidia. This is what Rockr is referring to above, many games now use this engine.

#3. Add a 5870 & get at least a 9800GTS or GTX, better yet a GTX 250 card & do the trick that is mentioned in the link that Striker36 gave me. I've seen variations of it while I was looking for an answer. Mostly what I read is...... No matter the game you get incredible detail and performance with 2, 5870's adding a third is just stupid fast and you probably can't see the difference, I mean, that's 3800 shader cores, frames per second are in the upper 100's to 500's depending on your options and what game. Then when you add a 9800GTX it really cuts back on your frame rate.
Check out this video, I love the music: http://physxinfo.com/news//1556/hybr...arkham-asylum/
Ok, I'm old and I do have cataracts but I've got lenses that correct for halos and vision problems but I don't see much difference between when they're using the ATI's or when the Physx is added, I do see some papers that weren't blown around at first. Do any of you see much difference?

#4. Sit on my hands and my wallet, wait until the end of the year when they'll have sales on all the new Nvidia cards and get 2 top of the line cards then.

*Problem with #4*. Nvidia themselves point out that with 2 graphics cards when you use one of them for Physx, you loose that ones graphics advantage. So why buy 2 high end cards for SLI when you can put a 480GTX and a 250GTX together and do the same thing?

*Problem with all of the above*. The websites I've seen all say that game developers got ticked at Nvidia when they bought up Aegia (the original Physx vendor), then again when the pulled the "You can't use ATI and Nvida cards together" driver snafu. So there is actually only 3 new games with Physx, there are 14 old games with Physx. So unless Nvidia and ATI shake hands it's not going to matter if you have Physx or not because game developers aren't going to write for it. In fact they're more likely to use the already developed and highly advanced Havoc engine.

*Problem with Physx*. My fingers and probably everyone elses don't like typing that word. The only benchmark that you'll actually see the difference in when you have Physx is Futuremarks 3D Mark Vantage and a big part of that score is how well your CPU's FPU's handle and hand off things.







Every actual game bench that I've seen takes a cut, sometimes a drastic cut when you dedicate a Physx card, even if you have a Classified mobo, 3 GTX 480's and you add a GTX 285. There's only one place that's had that config to test out and it's Evga, they did it with Batman.

The _"oh yeah"_ even before I edit the post. In that link that Striker36 so kindly provided they set up a dummy plug with resistors. In most of the posts I've seen, you don't have to do that if you have Win7 because you can tell it you have 10 different monitors and it will believe you.


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Don't forget that everyone is going to start asking you to do their tech support.










uh oh, time to abandon forums o.o


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


the scariest part for me was setting up the LC...thought my MB was gonna break when i was mounting it ><

but truly a invaluable experience, since now if i have a problem i know i can just take it apart and find the problem myself instead of calling into tech support somewhere










Yeah, don't you love it when you put a cooler on your processor and the mobo makes a snapping, crunching sound?








Fair warning, if you use a graphics block for W/C, make sure you put the card in with strong screws before you add water to the block, it's been known to bend and sag mobo's to the breaking point.

If you ever need L/C help support, just ask, I've been studying a lonnnnnnggg time. Oh, Photonmoo is really great at it too, just don't use plastic connectors.









@ Enigma8750. Do you have a larger pic of your avatar? I can see that there are some numbers or letters in there but can't make it out.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, most of you may know, I'm struggling with adding Physx to my system or just sticking with ATI. These are the options:

#1. I have a 5870 overclocked to what XFX is now selling as it's XFX XXX 5870. Come on all you have to do is edit the .ini file, Rockr has posted it here before, I found out by folding (BTW, everybody, this house has resigned from folding).

#2. Next just add a 5870, the magical framerate (according to Maximum PC and many others), is right around 62fps this is where you never see video lag. Interesting enough it's the usual refresh rate of most LCD monitors.

So with one 5870 I get around 38-57 fps in Crysis which uses the Havoc engine and is considered the toughest on GPU's, adding a second 5870 is said to give you 60-115+fps. Crysis uses it's own Physics engine, not Physx by Nvidia. This is what Rockr is referring to above, many games now use this engine.

#3. Add a 5870 & get at least a 9800GTS or GTX, better yet a GTX 250 card & do the trick that is mentioned in the link that Striker36 gave me. I've seen variations of it while I was looking for an answer. Mostly what I read is...... No matter the game you get incredible detail and performance with 2, 5870's adding a third is just stupid fast and you probably can't see the difference, I mean, that's 3800 shader cores, frames per second are in the upper 100's to 500's depending on your options and what game. Then when you add a 9800GTX it really cuts back on your frame rate.
Check out this video, I love the music: http://physxinfo.com/news//1556/hybr...arkham-asylum/
Ok, I'm old and I do have cataracts but I've got lenses that correct for halos and vision problems but I don't see much difference between when they're using the ATI's or when the Physx is added, I do see some papers that weren't blown around at first. Do any of you see much difference?

#4. Sit on my hands and my wallet, wait until the end of the year when they'll have sales on all the new Nvidia cards and get 2 top of the line cards then.

*Problem with #4*. Nvidia themselves point out that with 2 graphics cards when you use one of them for Physx, you loose that ones graphics advantage. So why buy 2 high end cards for SLI when you can put a 480GTX and a 250GTX together and do the same thing?

*Problem with all of the above*. The websites I've seen all say that game developers got ticked at Nvidia when they bought up Aegia (the original Physx vendor), then again when the pulled the "You can't use ATI and Nvida cards together" driver snafu. So there is actually only 1 new game with Physx, Batman Arkham Asylum, there are 14 old games with Physx. So unless Nvidia and ATI shake hands it's not going to matter if you have Physx or not because game developers aren't going to write for it. In fact they're more likely to use the already developed and highly advanced Havoc engine.

*Problem with Physx*. My fingers and probably everyone elses don't like typing that word. The only benchmark that you'll actually see the difference in when you have Physx is Futuremarks 3D Mark Vantage and a big part of that score is how well your CPU's FPU's handle and hand off things.







Every actual game bench that I've seen takes a cut, sometimes a drastic cut when you dedicate a Physx card, even if you have a Classified mobo, 3 GTX 480's and you add a GTX 285. There's only one place that's had that config to test out and it's Evga, they did it with Batman.

The _"oh yeah"_ even before I edit the post. In that link that Striker36 so kindly provided they set up a dummy plug with resistors. In most of the posts I've seen, you don't have to do that if you have Win7 because you can tell it you have 10 different monitors and it will believe you.


I'd have to say that you hit everything right on the money Bri. I'm not a particular fan of any one technology. I am a fan of how many shovels full of asphalt I have to sling to earn what I'm buying. That being said I used to be an Intel and Nvidia guy because that's what I understood, but now it seems that while they both are pushing the boundaries of tech advancement to unseen heights they also are charging a premium price to be a part of the revolution.

It takes a lot of asphalt to be able to afford what Intel and Nvidia are offering whereas with AMD and Ati I don't have to work as hard to get the same performance. That to me is the winning advantage. Sure I may never get a stable 4gig OC out of my 550 or I may never break any folding records with my 5770, but for me a 3.8gig OC and 60fps or better while I game with all the eye candy on is well worth the dramatic reduction of asphalt I have to deal with to get it.

AMD, if they continue with their market plan, will keep converting guys like me. My money will be with them until they start thinking that the end user needs them and not the other way around. Something I think Intel and Nvidia have lost sight of. Will I ever upgrade to the most powerfull card on the market? Probably not, but I will be about a year behind as long as I can afford it and to me that's the best market strategy there is.


----------



## clee413

Happy Friday CMSSC!

*I am here with the following completed hardware upgrades:*

Processor - AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (125W)
Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H 890GX
RAM - Mushkin Enhanced Blackline DDR3 1333 (7-7-7-20)































Hurray for upgrades!











































Hurray for upgrades!











































Hurray for upgrades!

















































> The work took me about 5 hours to complete because I spent a lot of time on cable management...


*8-Pin CPU Power:*
Runs behind the motherboard tray
*24-Pin ATX:*
Runs behind the motherboard tray
*CPU Fan Connector:*
Using a NZXT sleeved extender, I have run the extender behind the motherboard tray as well, along with the H50 connected.
*F_Audio - Front Panel Audio Header:*
Since the port on the motherboard for F_Audio was located near the I/O ports, I ran the cable behind the motherboard tray. The F_Audio cable runs over the top of the motherboard, along the side of the H50's radiator's fans, and into the port. You'd never know it was there.
*SATA3_6Gb/s:*
Loving the way the SATA ports face off to the side. Allows for a very easy management resulting in a clean & tidy look.
*Conclusion:*
Aside the motherboard's obvious wonderful technical specifications & future proofed components, the management the board allows is terrific! I have never owned such a great motherboard. Again, I want to thank the CMSSC for all the great input when I was shopping. I simply LOVE this board!

As far as the CPU & RAM are concerned, they are doing everything as expected. Not much hardware management with those components, but I am very satisfied with their performances, so far.

I'm happy that I now am using a 2GB sticks of RAM. Prior to this upgrade I was using 4x1GB, but now I have room to move up to 8GB of RAM. Particularly enthusiastic about this because of the amount of RAM I will eventually be able to use for my Virtual Machines.
_



*Here are a few more pictures of the motherboard:*

Click to expand...

_

































*Well, now I am off to my User CP to upgrade my sig rig specifications and links.*


----------



## Rockr69

Awesome cleee! What do have planned for you gpu upgrade?


----------



## Masta21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, don't you love it when you put a cooler on your processor and the mobo makes a snapping, crunching sound?








Fair warning, if you use a graphics block for W/C, make sure you put the card in with strong screws before you add water to the block, it's been known to bend and sag mobo's to the breaking point.

If you ever need L/C help support, just ask, I've been studying a lonnnnnnggg time. Oh, Photonmoo is really great at it too, just don't use plastic connectors.









@ Enigma8750. Do you have a larger pic of your avatar? I can see that there are some numbers or letters in there but can't make it out.

yea, i about cried when i thought i broke my new 310$ motherboard...

and i'll be sure to hit you up if i have any questions or issues


----------



## Enigma8750

*Bri... Here is the Cipher dial that the very ingenuous Germans used to sync up the two Enigma machines before the encoded Radio transmission. The first thing that they would do is say B-2-2-16 and then the man with another Enigma Machine would tune his dials to B-2-2-16 and then they would begin the code. This was the heart of what made this machine so hard to crack. Because the cipher itself could be changed on the fly so if you figured one out there were 3 to the 26th. power x4 = 70304 different ciphers that would have to be Cracked after it. This is the Dial. The British forces actually captured an Enigma Machine from a U Boat and they killed all on board the Sub and then they cracked all the German's transmissions. Since they would let the Germans succeed in some battle plans the Germans never figured out that we had captured one. It was the best kept secret of all world war 2.*










Enigma... is an unsolvable Cipher or Question or an unexplainable occurrence or person


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Awesome cleee! What do have planned for you gpu upgrade?

Thank you very much!

Ah! Had to point out the old GPU I'm still running. lol

I can always count on you, Rockr, to add to the sickness.

As of current, I have not begun any research on the GPU. Although, I'm thinking about trying XFX brand. They seem to be doing a great job.

Any recommendations? I know several of you guys have been upgrading video cards recently.

Since I now have 2 PCI-E 2.0 slots, I really want to try *Crossfire*.


----------



## Enigma8750

I love sapphire.....That is all I buy in the video market Except for Palat that no longer sells here in the USA.


----------



## Masta21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I love sapphire.....That is all I buy in the video market Except for Palat that no longer sells here in the USA.

i second sapphire...vapor-x can't be beat o.o


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay Since we are talking Crossfire. Here are my Unigine Heaven DX11 Benchies for the 5770.

*1x5770 was

FPS 27.5
Scores 693
Min FPS 16.1
Max FPS was 75.9

With 2 x 5770 in Crossfire

FPS 51.7
Scores 1303
Min. FPS 15.02
MaX was 149.7

The Two Low end boards almost beat my 4870x2.
They both scored in the mid 19000's in the 3D Mark 06 Scores.*


----------



## Crucial09

Enigma,

Those benches from your crossfire set up (Pages back in this thread) don't seem that good. My single gpu stacked up fairly well against your crossfire. I did 3d mark 06, default resolution, no aa, with my evga gtx 285 2gb ftw edition with a slight oc, stock clock core i7 870, and got these results.

3dmark Score: 19394
SM2 Score: 7880
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 8919
Cpu Score: 5413 (would be higher but I turned turbo down due to a squealing noise from the cpu)


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I'd have to say that you hit everything right on the money Bri. I'm not a particular fan of any one technology. I am a fan of how many shovels full of asphalt I have to sling to earn what I'm buying. That being said I used to be an Intel and Nvidia guy because that's what I understood, but now it seems that while they both are pushing the boundaries of tech advancement to unseen heights they also are charging a premium price to be a part of the revolution.

It takes a lot of asphalt to be able to afford what Intel and Nvidia are offering whereas with AMD and Ati I don't have to work as hard to get the same performance. That to me is the winning advantage. Sure I may never get a stable 4gig OC out of my 550 or I may never break any folding records with my 5770, but for me a 3.8gig OC and 60fps or better while I game with all the eye candy on is well worth the dramatic reduction of asphalt I have to deal with to get it.

AMD, if they continue with their market plan, will keep converting guys like me. My money will be with them until they start thinking that the end user needs them and not the other way around. Something I think Intel and Nvidia have lost sight of. Will I ever upgrade to the most powerfull card on the market? Probably not, but I will be about a year behind as long as I can afford it and to me that's the best market strategy there is.

I know, I sit by my machine now and look at how much it cost.
Does it do the job I wanted it to do? Yes, and it can do 3 other jobs at the same time.
Does it look the way I wanted it to? No, I've still got to change out 3 LED's and paint the whole dang thing, not really a problem, gotta sell my junk first.
Can I play all the games on it? Yes, not a dang thing that won't play on this and there doesn't seem to be any on the horizon that will get clogged in it. In fact, from all my research we would all probably be better off buying the next gen X-box and hooking it to our flat screen.
Is there anything wrong with it? Yes, I turn it on and it sucks every bit of cold air from around me. Especially noticeable when I just got my head shaved or when wearing shorts.

*"Doesn't this guy know there's 8-10ft of snow still on the mountains?"* Say the looks I get from people when they see me wearing shorts in April.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masta21* 
yea, i about cried when i thought i broke my new 310$ motherboard...

and i'll be sure to hit you up if i have any questions or issues









Yeah, should've asked someone before you tightened that down, it's finger tight then 1/4 or 1/2 turn with the screwdriver. Saved me big bucks on my pump!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*Bri... Here is the Cipher dial that the very ingenuous Germans used to sync up the two Enigma machines before the encoded Radio transmission. The first thing that they would do is say B-2-2-16 and then the man with another Enigma Machine would tune his dials to B-2-2-16 and then they would begin the code. This was the heart of what made this machine so hard to crack. Because the cipher itself could be changed on the fly so if you figured one out there were 3 to the 26th. power x4 ciphers that would have to be Cracked after it. This is the Dial. The British forces actually captured an Enigma Machine from a U Boat and they killed all on board the Sub and then they cracked all the German's transmissions. Since they would let the Germans succeed in some battle plans the Germans never figured out that we had captured one. It was the best kept secret of all world war 2.*










I know the post wasn't just for my benefit even though I was the one that asked, because you know that I was in Germany, on the border. I saw the thing in a museum. There's one there, one in the Smithsonian, one in London, those are originals, don't know how many copies there are.
Hey, is this where you got the idea for your screen name??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Thank you very much!

Ah! Had to point out the old GPU I'm still running. lol

I can always count on you, Rockr, to add to the sickness.

As of current, I have not begun any research on the GPU. Although, I'm thinking about trying XFX brand. They seem to be doing a great job.

Any recommendations? I know several of you guys have been upgrading video cards recently.

Since I now have 2 PCI-E 2.0 slots, I really want to try *Crossfire*.

XFX 5850, obviously, or not, get the cheapest edition and O/C it yourself. Hard not to say that one card without knowing your maximum resolution, refresh rate and what you'll use it for. I always want to get the maximum card that will fit! Love that motherboard!!!
It is now officially the first with native USB 3.0 and native Sata 3.0. I know there are others, but this is the only one with _Native_ support meaning the chips are built in.
I also know what you mean about the Sata ports facing that way, I don't understand how those who have them straight up deal with it.
Mushkin ram, I wanted Mushkin ram but they were sold out. Stupid holiday sales!!


----------



## Masta21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay Since we are talking Crossfire. Here are my Unigine Heaven DX11 Benchies for the 5770.

*1x5770 was

FPS 27.5
Scores 693
Min FPS 16.1
Max FPS was 75.9

With 2 x 5770 in Crossfire

FPS 51.7
Scores 1303
Min. FPS 15.02
MaX was 149.7*

wow those scale very nicely...i can't really find anything on how well 5850's scale.

how well does it play most games?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay Since we are talking Crossfire. Here are my Unigine Heaven DX11 Benchies for the 5770.

*1x5770 was*

*FPS 27.5*
*Scores 693*
*Min FPS 16.1*
*Max FPS was 75.9*

*With 2 x 5770 in Crossfire*

*FPS 51.7*
*Scores 1303*
*Min. FPS 15.02*
*MaX was 149.7*

*The Two Low end boards almost beat my 4870x2.*
*They both scored in the mid 19000's in the 3D Mark 06 Scores.*

Someone tell me how long it will take to download this benchmark tool, it's 231Mb and I d/l at a max of 131kb/s. I think. If you want these scores on 1, 5870 I'll do it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masta21* 
wow those scale very nicely...i can't really find anything on how well 5850's scale.

how well does it play most games?

Youre right.. I was expecting a 25% to 50% improvement in scores but not 100% almost. That was phenomenal.


----------



## Masta21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Youre right.. I was expecting a 25% to 50% improvement in scores but not 100% almost. That was phenomenal.

are they OC'd?


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Enigma,

Those benches from your crossfire set up (Pages back in this thread) don't seem that good. My single gpu stacked up fairly well against your crossfire. I did 3d mark 06, default resolution, no aa, with my evga gtx 285 2gb ftw edition with a slight oc, stock clock core i7 870, and got these results.

3dmark Score: 19394
SM2 Score: 7880
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 8919
Cpu Score: 5413 (would be higher but I turned turbo down due to a squealing noise from the cpu)

Your Memory Speed and your CPU is kicking my AXX


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is what you would expect with an I7 and two 5850's


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











Here is what you would expect with an I7 and two 5850's


damn...that is nice, but it should be for 320$ a pop ><


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Your Memory Speed and your CPU is kicking my AXX


You have high end ddr2 memory though. I did the calculations awhile ago with Pheadrus and the MOPS on high end ddr2 1066mhz ram actually was faster then my ddr 3 1333mhz 7-7-7-20 ram. So it isn't the memory that is faster for the cpu score, its just the cpu.
But the Sm2 & Sm3 scores for the gpu stacked up better to the point of almost not justifying the cost and power consumption of another card for xfire.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


damn...that is nice, but it should be for 320$ a pop ><


Could you imagine a 2 core i7 980x's on the evga dual 1366 socket mobo with two 5970's!?!?!? Dream machine lol
http://www.evga.com/articles/00537/ Mobo sr-2


----------



## BriSleep

Did anyone watch that video in that long post I made?? I really want to know if you guys see a difference with Physx and without.


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Could you imagine a core i7 980x with two 5970's!?!?!? Dream machine lol


forget that wimpy thing!

get the new 8 core o.o


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


XFX 5850, obviously, or not, get the cheapest edition and O/C it yourself. Hard not to say that one card without knowing your maximum resolution, refresh rate and what you'll use it for. I always want to get the maximum card that will fit! Love that motherboard!!!
It is now officially the first with native USB 3.0 and native Sata 3.0. I know there are others, but this is the only one with _Native_ support meaning the chips are built in.
I also know what you mean about the Sata ports facing that way, I don't understand how those who have them straight up deal with it.
Mushkin ram, I wanted Mushkin ram but they were sold out. Stupid holiday sales!!


Thanks for the words about the motherboard. My SATA ports used to face up on my ASRock motherboard. I could NOT stand it... really, it drove me nuts.

As far as Mushkin, this is the first time I have used RAM that isn't G-Skill. So far, so good!

My maximum resolution is (1680 x 1050).


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Could you imagine a core i7 980x with two 5970's!?!?!? Dream machine lol


Hahahahah, you're funny Crucial, find me someone who has even 1 5970 in stock.








Never mind. Amazon.com has 1, $799- Sapphire.


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hahahahah, you're funny Crucial, find me someone who has even 1 5970 in stock.










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-460-_-Product

there you go


----------



## Crucial09

Yup I was about to link that. That machine would be a beast.
What PSU watt you thinking? 1,200watt? 1,500watt? lol

I edited the previous post. Found something Better!
Could you imagine a 2 core i7 980x's on the evga dual 1366 socket mobo with two 5970's!?!?!? Dream machine lol
http://www.evga.com/articles/00537/ Mobo sr-2


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Thanks for the words about the motherboard. My SATA ports used to face up on my ASRock motherboard. I could NOT stand it... really, it drove me nuts.

As far as Mushkin, this is the first time I have used RAM that isn't G-Skill. So far, so good!

My maximum resolution is (1680 x 1050).


Ok, 2, 5770's. One 5850, two 5850's. 1, 5830 & 1, 5850. 1, 5770 & 1 5830. I can go on if you want.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-460-_-Product

there you go










 I said, Never mind. You have to watch my posts for edits. I know, you've only been here a week.

Oh for those of you who don't know about it. Intel decided they would release the new i-9's in the Extreme Edition only $1199- for a proc, I don't think so.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-460-_-Product

there you go










Shipping?? They want $12- to ship a $719- graphics card!







Are they just daft or what??


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Yup I was about to link that. That machine would be a beast.
What PSU watt you thinking? 1,200watt? 1,500watt? lol

I edited the previous post. Found something Better!
Could you imagine a 2 core i7 980x's on the evga dual 1366 socket mobo with two 5970's!?!?!? Dream machine lol
http://www.evga.com/articles/00537/ Mobo sr-2


Yeah, but notice one thing, the PSU doesn't even exist yet, you'd have to run 2, 850's or 1, 1050 and a 600. Or 1, 1250 and a 450 gold. Oh, don't even mention the bank account you'd need for the power bill!









Anyone watch the video?? Anyone?


----------



## Crucial09

i have yet to see a computer, other then a server or something along those lines, running two PSU's
Anyone else?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


i have yet to see a computer, other then a server or something along those lines, running two PSU's
Anyone else?


Yep, neighbors got one. He's got the same mobo I have & he bought a 550W PSU with it, got his i-7 and had a 9800GT on it. Then he bought 2, 295 video cards, don't ask me why, he only plays WOW on a 24" monitor. He couldn't power the video cards and didn't have any money left over to buy a new 1000watt PSU, so he bought another 550, runs it externally and pipes the wires in through the back of the case. He works at a computer shop, he probably got the 295's real cheap.

Huh, this is typical, I get going and everybody leaves.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Happy Friday CMSSC!

*I am here with the following completed hardware upgrades:*

Processor - AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (125W)
Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H 890GX
RAM - Mushkin Enhanced Blackline DDR3 1333 (7-7-7-20)































Hurray for upgrades!











































Hurray for upgrades!











































Hurray for upgrades!

















































> The work took me about 5 hours to complete because I spent a lot of time on cable management...


*8-Pin CPU Power:*
Runs behind the motherboard tray
*24-Pin ATX:*
Runs behind the motherboard tray
*CPU Fan Connector:*
Using a NZXT sleeved extender, I have run the extender behind the motherboard tray as well, along with the H50 connected.
*F_Audio - Front Panel Audio Header:*
Since the port on the motherboard for F_Audio was located near the I/O ports, I ran the cable behind the motherboard tray. The F_Audio cable runs over the top of the motherboard, along the side of the H50's radiator's fans, and into the port. You'd never know it was there.
*SATA3_6Gb/s:*
Loving the way the SATA ports face off to the side. Allows for a very easy management resulting in a clean & tidy look.
*Conclusion:*
Aside the motherboard's obvious wonderful technical specifications & future proofed components, the management the board allows is terrific! I have never owned such a great motherboard. Again, I want to thank the CMSSC for all the great input when I was shopping. I simply LOVE this board!

As far as the CPU & RAM are concerned, they are doing everything as expected. Not much hardware management with those components, but I am very satisfied with their performances, so far.

I'm happy that I now am using a 2GB sticks of RAM. Prior to this upgrade I was using 4x1GB, but now I have room to move up to 8GB of RAM. Particularly enthusiastic about this because of the amount of RAM I will eventually be able to use for my Virtual Machines.
_



*Here are a few more pictures of the motherboard:*

Click to expand...

_

































*Well, now I am off to my User CP to upgrade my sig rig specifications and links.*










Thou Shalt not Covet another mans Sig Rig.. I'm not speaking to anyone but myself.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


are they OC'd?


No masta21... I was running vanilla clocks on my 3.1 on my processor and I was not clocking the cards yet.. I wanted to get vanilla results.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yep, neighbors got one. He's got the same mobo I have & he bought a 550W PSU with it, got his i-7 and had a 9800GT on it. Then he bought 2, 295 video cards, don't ask me why, he only plays WOW on a 24" monitor. He couldn't power the video cards and didn't have any money left over to buy a new 1000watt PSU, so he bought another 550, runs it externally and pipes the wires in through the back of the case. He works at a computer shop, he probably got the 295's real cheap.

Huh, this is typical, I get going and everybody leaves.


Man thats crazy. How does he get the second PSU to power on? Sticking the good ole' paper clip in the mobo green and black wire?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Man thats crazy. How does he get the second PSU to power on? Sticking the good ole' paper clip in the mobo green and black wire?


Yep, then I see on the PSU forums here that it's not a very wise thing to do as it can ruin the PSU. Well it's been running over a year that way. So, of course being me I had to look more and the PSU can handle it as long as you keep a load on it. He soldered together a rocker switch that powers both PSU's on at the same time, one takes the primary load, the other takes the video card load.

*@ All you guys*. Ok, come on most of you guys are younger than me. Probably not Enigma.
So, I was surprised when I posted and there was only 2 people on here, on a Friday night.
I just would like one favor when you come back. Please watch this video: http://physxinfo.com/news//1556/hybr...arkham-asylum/
Do you guys see much of a difference in the stuff that goes on in the game when the Physx is on compared to when it's off?? I'd really appreciate it if you can at least check it out and give me an answer.









Wonder where Danny Boy is tonight? Maybe finishing his paint job.

Oh, I'm downloading the Heaven benchmark I'll tell you what one 5870 does in the morning. If enough people ask I'll steal Mindy's 5850 and crossfire it with my card and tell you how they do.

@ Clee. Dude, you can O/C that Mushkin to 1600 easily, you might need to put on a ram fan but Digital Storm O/C's it to 1600+ all the time.

*@ Enigma. Where did you download the Heaven benchmark? Mine keeps quitting after 110Mb.*

Hi Bradey!!


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yep, then I see on the PSU forums here that it's not a very wise thing to do as it can ruin the PSU. Well it's been running over a year that way. So, of course being me I had to look more and the PSU can handle it as long as you keep a load on it. He soldered together a rocker switch that powers both PSU's on at the same time, one takes the primary load, the other takes the video card load.

*@ All you guys*. Ok, come on most of you guys are younger than me. Probably not Enigma.
So, I was surprised when I posted and there was only 2 people on here, on a Friday night.
I just would like one favor when you come back. Please watch this video: http://physxinfo.com/news//1556/hybr...arkham-asylum/
Do you guys see much of a difference in the stuff that goes on in the game when the Physx is on compared to when it's off?? I'd really appreciate it if you can at least check it out and give me an answer.









Wonder where Danny Boy is tonight? Maybe finishing his paint job.

Oh, I'm downloading the Heaven benchmark I'll tell you what one 5870 does in the morning. If enough people ask I'll steal Mindy's 5850 and crossfire it with my card and tell you how they do.

Hi Bradey!!

Well, if you've never really played a game that uses PhysX, it's hard to explain the effects. That video is pretty crappy quality to begin with. Basically physx does NOT improve the graphics, rather, it allows more things such as destructive environment, movable objects, and basically how things interact within a game. Say if the wind is blowing, grass or a piece of cloth will behave a certain way. Or if you step in a pool of water, the splash will be more realistic. For another example, if you're played COD:MW, when you crawl through the grass as a sniper, IF COD supports PhysX, the grass would bend under your body, rather than looking like you just "pass through it" like it's not even there. I suggest checking out videos of Unreal Tourament 3 and Mirror's Edge to see what effects PhysX has on the game.


----------



## devilsx

BriSleep, check these out:








YouTube- Mirror's Edge - PhysX Comparison (Game Trailer HD)







YouTube- CUDA Enabled PhysX Application: UT3 PhysX Mod


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, thanks, I'll have to watch them in the morning. I'm getting yelled at.

I just want one in game video. One that shows Physx on and then off. The order isn't important just want to see the same game on and off.

I've seen lots of videos with it on. I've played Crysis and Crysis Warhead, they both have Physics, through openGL. Or is it CL? Rockr knows which. So I know what it's supposed to do, I just haven't seen it on and off in a game and what the diff is.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thou Shalt not Covet another mans Sig Rig.. I'm not speaking to anyone but myself.

*Appreciate the encouraging words General E!

Thanks everybody for the kind words. Accomplishments' cherry on the top is sharing the experience with you guys.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I just would like one favor when you come back. Please watch this video: http://physxinfo.com/news//1556/hybr...arkham-asylum/
Do you guys see much of a difference in the stuff that goes on in the game when the Physx is on compared to when it's off?? I'd really appreciate it if you can at least check it out and give me an answer.









@ Clee. Dude, you can O/C that Mushkin to 1600 easily, you might need to put on a ram fan but Digital Storm O/C's it to 1600+ all the time.

*Watched the video. I don't see much of a difference. After reading (below) Devilsx's response, it makes more sense. Enhancements of finer details would cause the FPS to lower. Makes sense.

If you can achieve higher details without compromising lag, sounds good to me. That's the whole point right?*









*As for over-clocking RAM. I am planning on it. Appreciate a user that I can look to for some Q&A. Thanks!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Well, if you've never really played a game that uses PhysX, it's hard to explain the effects. That video is pretty crappy quality to begin with. Basically physx does NOT improve the graphics, rather, it allows more things such as destructive environment, movable objects, and basically how things interact within a game. Say if the wind is blowing, grass or a piece of cloth will behave a certain way. Or if you step in a pool of water, the splash will be more realistic. For another example, if you're played COD:MW, when you crawl through the grass as a sniper, IF COD supports PhysX, the grass would bend under your body, rather than looking like you just "pass through it" like it's not even there. I suggest checking out videos of Unreal Tourament 3 and Mirror's Edge to see what effects PhysX has on the game.

*Sounds like something I would like to experience, hands on.*


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
I edited the previous post. Found something Better!
Could you imagine a 2 core i7 980x's on the evga dual 1366 socket mobo with two 5970's!?!?!? Dream machine lol
http://www.evga.com/articles/00537/ Mobo sr-2

Holy wow!







That is insane, are there any cases that will even have mounts for that MB yet?


----------



## infected rat

Hi all, I thought I'd update with a few photos of my rig. I posted one a while back when I very first put the system together but it was quickly buried and I wanted to do a bit more cable management and tidying before I updated.

I haven't posted a great deal but I'm reading this thread every day and greatly enjoying it, many thanks to all who put the effort and time in. I've also picked up a lot of nice tips from here and I really appreciate it.

I've been building PC's since ~96 when I got my first Pentium 75. It's amazing that seemed so fast at the time, running Doom 2 super smooth was all I could ever want. How times have changed! Anyway this Scout has given me a new lease of enthusiasm for building since the case is just so amazingly nice to work with and look at. I had to rearrange my desk so I could have it right there side window on display! I don't know if that's sad or just obsessive!







Still I expect I'm in good company









Here are a few photos of my rig, and can I join please?


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
Hi all, I thought I'd update with a few photos of my rig. I posted one a while back when I very first put the system together but it was quickly buried and I wanted to do a bit more cable management and tidying before I updated.

I haven't posted a great deal but I'm reading this thread every day and greatly enjoying it, many thanks to all who put the effort and time in. I've also picked up a lot of nice tips from here and I really appreciate it.

I've been building PC's since ~96 when I got my first Pentium 75. It's amazing that seemed so fast at the time, running Doom 2 super smooth was all I could ever want. How times have changed! Anyway this Scout has given me a new lease of enthusiasm for building since the case is just so amazingly nice to work with and look at. I had to rearrange my desk so I could have it right there side window on display! I don't know if that's sad or just obsessive!







Still I expect I'm in good company









Here are a few photos of my rig, and can I join please?



























Looks great man! Good cable management.

Welcome to the Cooler Master Storm Scout Club (CMSSC for short)!

Tag up, solider!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## infected rat

Awesome, thanks for the reply. I have some more of that black foam which I might use to further box in some of the cabling but I'm happy enough for now. I also have a couple of 120mm fans lying around so may try some either on the side or some kind of mount in the 5.25" drive bays for futher cooling. The thing that bothers me about side fans is that when I want to take the side panel off I suppose one has to unplug them which seems like a bit of a hassle.

Oh and I swapped the 140mm top fan around with the 140mm front led fan, so the copper of the cooler is bathed in red when it's dark, also all the fans are mounted with those rubber sound deadening pins which made a nice difference to the noise.

Hopefully this sig will work now...


----------



## Bradey

i don't see much difference inbetween the two vids
i am using my netbook so flash vids jump
 my pc died, sent mobo back had a burn mark on the back


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
Awesome, thanks for the reply. I have some more of that black foam which I might use to further box in some of the cabling but I'm happy enough for now. I also have a couple of 120mm fans lying around so may try some either on the side or some kind of mount in the 5.25" drive bays for futher cooling. The thing that bothers me about side fans is that when I want to take the side panel off I suppose one has to unplug them which seems like a bit of a hassle.

Oh and I swapped the 140mm top fan around with the 140mm front led fan, so the copper of the cooler is bathed in red when it's dark, also all the fans are mounted with those rubber sound deadening pins which made a nice difference to the noise.

Hopefully this sig will work now...









Can you fit fans onto the window panel with that Zalman CPU cooler? The fins look huge.

Agreed. Attaching fans onto the Window's panel isn't for me either. Plug & unplug each time I open the panel up (which is VERY often, for me). Personally, I've decided not to increase the number of fans but invest in higher quality fans instead.

I have a 120mm fan taking up 3 of my 5 optical bay drives. Using the Scythe Kama Bay, but you can also use the floppy bay that came with the Scout too.

I think my next journey will be GPU & replacing the stock windows with a custom window without fins for fans.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i don't see much difference inbetween the two vids
i am using my netbook so flash vids jump
 my pc died, sent mobo back had a burn mark on the back





















































PC DIED?









I won't ask how it happened, because I wouldn't make you relive that (although you are "living" it right now).

I wish you the best in getting everything taken care of!


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Can you fit fans onto the window panel with that Zalman CPU cooler? The fins look huge.

Agreed. Attaching fans onto the Window's panel isn't for me either. Plug & unplug each time I open the panel up (which is VERY often, for me). Personally, I've decided not to increase the number of fans but invest in higher quality fans instead.

I have a 120mm fan taking up 3 of my 5 optical bay drives. Using the Scythe Kama Bay, but you can also use the floppy bay that came with the Scout too.

I think my next journey will be GPU & replacing the stock windows with a custom window without fins for fans.

You're right that a side fan in the upper slot would be a problem with the Zalman cooler in place, I haven't tried it but it doesn't look like there is quite enough room. I could fit a fan in the lower mounting point though. I'm very tempted to replace the window myself as well, it would clean up the look at prevent all the dust getting in that way. Those fins on the Zalman really catch the dust in no time! Since the front is all dust filtered it must be getting in from those side fins.

I think I'll try a fan in the optical bays as well at some point, I have a super silent akasa apache 120mm lying around which I can use. I also have some thicker black foam which I could probably mount it with, wedge it in there good and not have to drill or cut anything. How did you mount your 120mm in the drive bays?

My next upgrade is probably an SSD, I'm so tempted every day to just buy one but they are not cheap... I also find myself checking the prices of the nvidia 400 series rather a bit too often...


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 



















































PC DIED?









I won't ask how it happened, because I wouldn't make you relive that (although you are "living" it right now).

I wish you the best in getting everything taken care of!

i will tell the tail of my pc
i went to bed, turning it off
then when i worak up it was a cold dark morning and i pressed the big black button, nothing but the fans on the psu started but nothing else.

i got a response from pccase gear and they are contacnting the maker (gigabyte) to see what they can do
i am going to goto the local comp shop and see if i can get one of these.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13540
or
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13475
or something similar

edit:
grammar fix


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
How did you mount your 120mm in the drive bays?

I'm using the Scythe Kama Bay Plus.

You can also you use the floppy drive add on tool that came with the Scout case though. I haven't done it, but I think with the one that came with the Scout, you can use the tool-less locks. Whereas, with the Kama Bay, I had to use zip ties.

Try it first with the one that came with the Scout. If you're not happy, then there are options, such as the Kama Bay. I actually bought the Kama Bay before I knew the one that came with the Scout case would work.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i will tell the tail of my pc
i went to bed, turning it off
then when i worak up it was a cold dark morning and i pressed the big black button, nothing the fans on the psu started but nothing else.

i got a response from pccase gear and they are contacnting the maker (gigabyte) to see what they can do
i am going to goto the local comp shop and see if i can get one of these.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13540
or
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13475
or something similar

Tough break Bradey.









Again, I wish you the best in getting everything back in working order.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I'm using the Scythe Kama Bay Plus.

You can also you use the floppy drive add on tool that came with the Scout case though. I haven't done it, but I think with the one that came with the Scout, you can use the tool-less locks. Whereas, with the Kama Bay, I had to use zip ties.

Try it first with the one that came with the Scout. If you're not happy, then there are options, such as the Kama Bay. I actually bought the Kama Bay before I knew the one that came with the Scout case would work.

Suddenly I need one of those Sythe bays! More to buy. But seriously that's very nice, thanks for the tips.








I shall try the floppy drive add on and see how it works out. I like the zip tie idea as well, I don't fancy cutting or drilling my scout quite yet although I'm sure I'll get there eventually, especially if I get round to the window mod.


----------



## McWaffles

well all i did to get that score of 20883 was to find the right overclock for my gpu its hard for me because i am running 3 21in screens on EF and i pushed my cpu a little more. I did not change my rez or altered anything more

ps my test is in my sig

pps i am running at 4320x900


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masta21* 
lacking a camera atm, and not much to post pictures of tho xD
i will post some pictures at some point tho...just gotta borrow friend's camera but he is out of town for a bit.

i am glad i decided to do it myself tho, learned a lot...blood, sweat and tears went into the machine lol.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
I was scared building my own computer at first but don't regret it one bit now. It truly makes them unique as you can say yourself.

I have been messing around with PC's and the likes since I was a lighty(only recently have I gone enthuasiastic for it after a few years of being on the benches) and I still notice my heart rate go up when I open something and start tinkering :s
Persperation levels go up as I try to focus 100% on the task at hand.
I hate it when stuff goes wrong, the worst is not thinking something through all the way and then re-thinking it backwards :s Much time is always lost without proper preperation also







Also since leaving home(age 17) I have been without a workshop and all the tools I grew up with


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
The thing that bothers me about side fans is that when I want to take the side panel off I suppose one has to unplug them which seems like a bit of a hassle.

I am looking into a way that I can get past this. If it comes right I will let everyone know how


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, thanks, I'll have to watch them in the morning. I'm getting yelled at.

I just want one in game video. One that shows Physx on and then off. The order isn't important just want to see the same game on and off.

I've seen lots of videos with it on. I've played Crysis and Crysis Warhead, they both have Physics, through openGL. Or is it CL? Rockr knows which. So I know what it's supposed to do, I just haven't seen it on and off in a game and what the diff is.

I am going to go play crysis with Physx off, never tried it.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Loving the systems - Just wondering if anyone has any watercooling in there systems? do you have the Reservoirs inside the system? such as the various 5.25inch drive options, also wondering about that hard drive drive mod - seen it mentioned just cant seem to find how the guide for it is, thinking about removing the hard disc drive bays to give me some more room inside for a possible 5850CrossFire setup later on but with there not being a lot of room, my current 5850 is squashed against the drive bay, so thinking that it would be good to remove that, move the Harddrive into one of the 3 remaining drive slots and free a bit more room on the inside


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Could you imagine a 2 core i7 980x's on the evga dual 1366 socket mobo with two 5970's!?!?!? Dream machine lol
http://www.evga.com/articles/00537/ Mobo sr-2


I think that has already been linked in this thread and also NickShih (I think his name is) has already run it with 4 HD5870 under LN2, can be found here

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Loving the systems - Just wondering if anyone has any watercooling in there systems? do you have the Reservoirs inside the system? such as the various 5.25inch drive options, also wondering about that hard drive drive mod - seen it mentioned just cant seem to find how the guide for it is, thinking about removing the hard disc drive bays to give me some more room inside for a possible 5850CrossFire setup later on but with there not being a lot of room, my current 5850 is squashed against the drive bay, so thinking that it would be good to remove that, move the Harddrive into one of the 3 remaining drive slots and free a bit more room on the inside


Yes there's 3 of us i belive who has custom watercooling in our scouts, I my self are not using a reservoar for the moment so I can't answer that question.

The "HDD-Mod" you're refering too I suppose is the removal of the HDD-cage, it's very easy just remove 8-or so rivets connecting it too the case. Mounting the HDD in the 5 1/4" drivebays is very possible, I've done it though it's a PITA too get the HDD too lie straight if you got a radiator taking up half of the drivebays


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

thanks for the info, what kind of cooling setup do you have, currently i am running a 955be (which i hope to upgrade to a x6 Phenom soon and 5850 soon to be a crossfire set up, i have seem some H50 CPU coolers that some people have connected to the rear fan place and wondering what radiator would be needed? would it be safe/possible to connect a dual fan radiator to the side panel where the 2 fans can be connected? no worry about the panel cracking due to wight or anything?

if you are not using a reservoir what are you using instead? do you plan to use a one?

and yes that was the mod i was talking about - havent seen any screws, will look harder 
as i think this would help with space and when i upgrade to Crossfire, would there be any problems for the 5.25inch bays? they are not connected - as in if i remove the hard drive bays the above bay wont fall down or anything?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


thanks for the info, what kind of cooling setup do you have, currently i am running a 955be (which i hope to upgrade to a x6 Phenom soon and 5850 soon to be a crossfire set up, i have seem some H50 CPU coolers that some people have connected to the rear fan place and wondering what radiator would be needed? would it be safe/possible to connect a dual fan radiator to the side panel where the 2 fans can be connected? no worry about the panel cracking due to wight or anything?

if you are not using a reservoir what are you using instead? do you plan to use a one?

and yes that was the mod i was talking about - havent seen any screws, will look harder 
as i think this would help with space and when i upgrade to Crossfire, would there be any problems for the 5.25inch bays? they are not connected - as in if i remove the hard drive bays the above bay wont fall down or anything?


The cooling I'm using is: EK Coolstream 360 Rad, EK Supreme, EK 4890FC something, EK DCP4.0 and a T-line, and yes I'm planing on using a res sometime though I'm low on money right now and can't afford one <.<
For pics check my sig build log

The rivets are located 4 at the bottom between the "legs" of the HDD-cage and the floor the other 4 is located between the top of the HDD-cage and the 5 1/4" drive bays


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

okay thanks for the info, i will also check out your log


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
Holy wow!







That is insane, are there any cases that will even have mounts for that MB yet?

I'm sure the Corsair Obsidian 800d probably could hold that.
That case is huge!


----------



## Enigma8750

CM Stacker will hold that board. The CM ATCS 840 Aluminum Full Tower, The Coolermaster Cosmos will and the Haf 932 will hold it. There is one guy on our roster that got an E Atx board in a scout. Not sure on his success. I think it was Baldo though.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...81b339&x=0&y=0


----------



## Magnaat

I would like to join.. got my scout two months ago and want to start modding soon


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

I know the post wasn't just for my benefit even though I was the one that asked, because you know that I was in Germany, on the border. I saw the thing in a museum. There's one there, one in the Smithsonian, one in London, those are originals, don't know how many copies there are.
Hey, is this where you got the idea for your screen name??


Yes.. Codes and puzzle and figuring out things have always been a passion of mine. I just love the Name. But to answer your question yes I did get it from the German Cipher Machine. The Enigma Machine.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magnaat* 
I would like to join.. got my scout two months ago and want to start modding soon

Do you have any Pictures to upload yet.?


----------



## Enigma8750

Interesting Factoid of the day.. The CMSSC has 147 members.. WoW That counts this new guy (Magnaat) here.


----------



## Enigma8750

Magnaat's Build.. Welcome aboard Mate.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

good Thread


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

i will upload pics of my setup tomorrow


----------



## Rockr69

Not only having 147 great members aren't we one of if not the largest thread on the site?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

no the thread above for the 960 or 690 has over 11,000posts


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *armageddonash* 
no the thread above for the 960 or 690 has over 11,000posts

oh, uh...yeah, that's a big thread, but we're the second biggest case thread! I can tell you guys this; I am so proud to be a member of a club that concentrates on the quality of our members instead of the properness of our posting procedure. Is it just me or is there quite a proliferance of cry babies pointing out every little posting infraction to the moderators in a lot of the other threads? Not wanting to start a flame war here, but I guess that's where the saying "Some people's kids!" came from.


----------



## cjc75

Question!

I am, right now in the process of setting up my new build with the Storm Scout.

I am using the new ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 Motherboard. It clearly states both on the ASUS Website, and in its Manual, that it supports eSATA. However for the life of me I can not find any connectors on the Motherboard for an eSATA cable! Nor is it mentioned in the Manual where or how to plug this in; the manual just says the motherboard supports it.

The Storm Scout obviously supports eSATA via its front panel.

So I am wondering...

Where have you guys plugged your Scouts eSATA cable into on your Motherboards? Should I just use one of the regular SATA connectors on the motherboard?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Question!

I am, right now in the process of setting up my new build with the Storm Scout.

I am using the new ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 Motherboard. It clearly states both on the ASUS Website, and in its Manual, that it supports eSATA. However for the life of me I can not find any connectors on the Motherboard for an eSATA cable! Nor is it mentioned in the Manual where or how to plug this in; the manual just says the motherboard supports it.

The Storm Scout obviously supports eSATA via its front panel.

So I am wondering...

Where have you guys plugged your Scouts eSATA cable into on your Motherboards? Should I just use one of the regular SATA connectors on the motherboard?


If you realy feel like you have too use the front eSata you should plug it into a normal sata port yes, preferably one so that it appears as number 6 or sumtin. I don't have it plugged in anylonger since I'm using external USB drives


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


If you realy feel like you have too use the front eSata you should plug it into a normal sata port yes, preferably one so that it appears as number 6 or sumtin. I don't have it plugged in anylonger since I'm using external USB drives


Yeah 10-4 on that one. When I modded my case and sleeved my wiring I took the esata cable out. I figured the same as Mlbrottan, just going to use external usb.

*CRYSIS2 Trailer*


----------



## cjc75

Great! Thats kinda what I thought I should do with it but wanted to make sure. Asus' information is kinda confusing and the fact that my Mobo was an Open Box Deal from Newegg, that came without a Manual, makes this a little more confusing! lol I'm going off the downloaded PDF Manual!

And yes... I likely won't ever use the eSATA on the case but, I'm just one of those who likes to have all those little things plugged in and ready, just in case I ever DO have a need for it and then won't have to open the case and fiddle around with connecting something that I never plugged in...

I'll likely end up using my USB Flash Drives far more often anyway...


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yes.. Codes and puzzle and figuring out things have always been a passion of mine. I just love the Name. But to answer your question yes I did get it from the German Cipher Machine. The Enigma Machine.


 HA!! I finally figured it out.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay Since we are talking Crossfire. Here are my Unigine Heaven DX11 Benchies for the 5770.

*1x5770 was*

*FPS 27.5*
*Scores 693*
*Min FPS 16.1*
*Max FPS was 75.9*

*With 2 x 5770 in Crossfire*

*FPS 51.7*
*Scores 1303*
*Min. FPS 15.02*
*MaX was 149.7*

*The Two Low end boards almost beat my 4870x2.*
*They both scored in the mid 19000's in the 3D Mark 06 Scores.*

Ok. The General sparked my interest in this so here it is.

This is only on my single 5870:
*FPS 36.9*
*Scores 929*
*Min. FPS 17.3*
*Max FPS 99.8*
So, 2 5770's beat out one 5870 in Max but the 5870 wins in the Min, interesting.
There's also a 64bit version that I didn't run.

*@ Enigma, did you have the 32 bit or 64 bit version?*

I can also run this on a 5850 & I can crossfire the 5870 and 5850 if anyone wants me to. Also mine was with Tesselation.

Here's Hard Ocp's report on thier tests: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/..._tessellation/


----------



## Bradey

hi,
i have just got my 240 rad, it fits on the window with a little fan mod for the psu
will post pics when i get my mobo back


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bradey*


hi,
i have just got my 240 rad, it fits on the window with a little fan mod for the psu
will post pics when i get my mobo back


*
I want pics!! Naoo!*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Question!

I am, right now in the process of setting up my new build with the Storm Scout.

I am using the new ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 Motherboard. It clearly states both on the ASUS Website, and in its Manual, that it supports eSATA. However for the life of me I can not find any connectors on the Motherboard for an eSATA cable! Nor is it mentioned in the Manual where or how to plug this in; the manual just says the motherboard supports it.

The Storm Scout obviously supports eSATA via its front panel.

So I am wondering...

Where have you guys plugged your Scouts eSATA cable into on your Motherboards? Should I just use one of the regular SATA connectors on the motherboard?


 Well my mobo, an Evga X58 tri-sli, aka, a 132-bl758-tr has Esata on the back I/O connector and one in the middle of the board to hook to the front of the case but any connector will do. My backups are much faster with Esata than USB but USB 3.0 will close that gap. Also the cradle and connector that I had to buy to use the Esata port is around $33- and has it's own power brick.
That Gigabyte board that Clee just got will do USB 3.0 drives powered by the mobo up to 500Gb.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I'm using the Scythe Kama Bay Plus.

You can also you use the floppy drive add on tool that came with the Scout case though. I haven't done it, but I think with the one that came with the Scout, you can use the tool-less locks. Whereas, with the Kama Bay, I had to use zip ties.

Try it first with the one that came with the Scout. If you're not happy, then there are options, such as the Kama Bay. I actually bought the Kama Bay before I knew the one that came with the Scout case would work.


Yep, there's also this baby: http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain...unt-p-405.html 
It also comes in Clear, be warned though with shipping it's $20- because it's acrylic it has to be packed well. 
I don't know that this is a very good pic, it's an Enermax Appollish fan in that mount with packing foam to fill the top gap.
Attachment 150095


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
Suddenly I need one of those Sythe bays! More to buy. But seriously that's very nice, thanks for the tips.








I shall try the floppy drive add on and see how it works out. I like the zip tie idea as well, I don't fancy cutting or drilling my scout quite yet although I'm sure I'll get there eventually, especially if I get round to the window mod.


*The Scythe Kama Bay does what it is expected to do.

Tip: The Kama Bay comes with it's own 120mm fan (very thin fan). You'll need to pick up some longer screws to mount your own 120mm fan. I use the same size/length as I used to mount screws to my Corsair H50 Radiator. If you do buy the Kama Bay, I'll be happy to provide you the screw # and size.

As for changing the window, I haven't done it yet, but I don't think any cuts/drills into the case are needed. Just need to remove those pins that are used now, and have the window include those same holes. For myself, I'll probably end up removing the window first. Then take the window to a custom acrylic cutter, and have them make it up for me.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Just wondering if anyone has any watercooling in there systems? do you have the Reservoirs inside the system


*As far as custom built WC systems, there are several Scout owners, yes. I, for one, am not one of them. A number of us use the Corsair H50 Hydro Series water cooler, which does not require a reservoir.

If you check with the WC section of the forums, I think you could get an overkill of information. Some of those guys are nuts!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
thanks for the info, what kind of cooling setup do you have, currently i am running a 955be (which i hope to upgrade to a x6 Phenom soon and 5850 soon to be a crossfire set up, i have seem some H50 CPU coolers that some people have connected to the rear fan place and wondering what radiator would be needed? would it be safe/possible to connect a dual fan radiator to the side panel where the 2 fans can be connected? no worry about the panel cracking due to wight or anything?

if you are not using a reservoir what are you using instead? do you plan to use a one?


*Regarding the Corsair H50 water cooler, it comes with everything you need in the box. The parts are pre-configured, so all you have to do is use the correct mounting for your CPU socket type (i.e. AMD or Intel).

As far as mounting the radiator to the Window Panel... The thought has crossed my mind but I wouldn't do it, personally. Not to discourage anybody who is or has done this though. I'm no professional, but mounting a component that is meant to absorb all the CPU's heat onto acrylic doesn't seem like the ideal situation. On top of that, each time you remove your window-side-panel, you would have to deal with the tubes.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
oh, uh...yeah, that's a big thread, but we're the second biggest case thread! I can tell you guys this; I am so proud to be a member of a club that concentrates on the quality of our members instead of the properness of our posting procedure. Is it just me or is there quite a proliferance of cry babies pointing out every little posting infraction to the moderators in a lot of the other threads? Not wanting to start a flame war here, but I guess that's where the saying "Some people's kids!" came from.


*Agreed.

I started my membership because of the CMSSC, so I've become accustomed to the personalities here. The first time I ventured out beyond this thread, I noticed some responses I've read were a bit too unproductive.

Thus, EVERY question I have (unrelated to the Scout case) I ask it here first. As General Enigma said, (paraphrased) "This isn't just a thread about the CM Scout Case, but it is about what the club's members are doing." Well put brother (hope I didn't take that too far out of context).*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I am going to go play crysis with Physx off, never tried it.

Hey DefecT, you have to get it to install with the openGL drivers and play in 64 bit. It basically installs it's own Havok (spelled wrong yesterday) engine with it's own Physics, things still splash, wave & blow to bits.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yep, there's also this baby: http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain...unt-p-405.html
It also comes in Clear, be warned though with shipping it's $20- because it's acrylic it has to be packed well.
I don't know that this is a very good pic, it's an Enermax Appollish fan in that mount with packing foam to fill the top gap.
Attachment 150095


With $20.00 for shipping, this ends up being the same price as the Scythe Kama Bay. That makes me feel a little better, lol, because I thought I paid so much for such a small little tool.









That isn't your rig though, is it Bri?


----------



## BriSleep

You can get W/C help from me and Photonmoo, can't think right now who else has done it in the Scout. The best res is the Swiftech micro 2, if you want to take 2 bays you can use this one: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsacdu5refor.html
The only advantage to that is the pump is in the bay with the res. One of these is good too: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bi5bayresbla.html
It only takes up one slot in the bay, you mount your pump elsewhere.
This is the one I want to get for my Haf 932 case: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekekspreac.html
Just because it lets you see the water flow, even if you take out the spin thingie.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
With $20.00 for shipping, this ends up being the same price as the Scythe Kama Bay. That makes me feel a little better, lol, because I thought I paid so much for such a small little tool.









That isn't your rig though, is it Bri?

Ooops, sorry it was $20- with shipping. No it's not my rig, it's the one I built for Mindy, aka, Mindy's Scout. I can take a pic of the finished product with the blue 140mm in the bottom if anyone is interested.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
That Gigabyte board that Clee just got will do USB 3.0 drives powered by the mobo up to 500Gb.

Yes, my new motherboard has USB 3.0 (2 ports) on the I/O panel.

The internal USB ports are still 2.0 (for the Front Panel) and there are 4 USB 2.0 ports on the back I/O panel as well. I wish it came with more USB 3.0 ports, though.

Excited to actually try the USB 3.0 but I have yet to own any 3.0 devices.

I think, personally, since I use my external hard drive a lot, I will most likely be buying an external hard drive when a USB 3.0 version is available.


----------



## clee413

Originally when I purchased my CM Scout, I was merely planning to move all the parts from my old case to the Scout.

..Which I did.. ..but..

After swapping all the components into the CM Scout, I upgraded the following hardware components:

CPU
CPU Cooler
RAM
Motherboard
PSU
Lol. So now, in spare (left over) parts, I have enough to build a computer in my previous case. I'm planning to put that together some time this upcoming week, and hook it up to the LCD TV for entertainment purposes.

Just thought I'd share that.

This sickness is relentless! (Right Rockr?)

Well, I'm off to see Muse in concert tonight. I hope everybody has a great Saturday night. Be safe!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok. The General sparked my interest in this so here it is.

This is only on my single 5870:
*FPS 36.9*
*Scores 929*
*Min. FPS 17.3*
*Max FPS 99.8*
So, 2 5770's beat out one 5870 in Max but the 5870 wins in the Min, interesting.
There's also a 64bit version that I didn't run.

*@ Enigma, did you have the 32 bit or 64 bit version?*

I can also run this on a 5850 & I can crossfire the 5870 and 5850 if anyone wants me to. Also mine was with Tesselation.

Here's Hard Ocp's report on thier tests: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/..._tessellation/

I am running 7 pro 64 bit.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Originally when I purchased my CM Scout, I was merely planning to move all the parts from my old case to the Scout.

..Which I did.. ..but..

After swapping all the components into the CM Scout, I upgraded the following hardware components:

CPU
CPU Cooler
RAM
Motherboard
PSU
Lol. So now, in spare (left over) parts, I have enough to build a computer in my previous case. I'm planning to put that together some time this upcoming week, and hook it up to the LCD TV for entertainment purposes.

Just thought I'd share that.

This sickness is relentless! (Right Rockr?)

Well, I'm off to see Muse in concert tonight. I hope everybody has a great Saturday night. Be safe!

I built one of those. You will love it. I have a 52 inch Plasma Panasonic TV with a 4550 and I bought a blu Ray DVD CD and a multi card socket with a Creative Titanium sound card with the inputs for recording music. I run the Hdmi wire of the video card to a Yamaha RX-V663 7.1 sound system with a pair of Bose 301x2.....Klipsch Kg-2s Center and a pair of Advent small surround speakers with From the Yamaha the TV is plugged in. I have a Wireless Keyboard and Mouse. That's what I'm on right now. I love the system. I listen to my Music library and talk to you guys on a huge TV.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I am running 7 pro 64 bit.


Sorry, what I meant was. Is your version of the Heaven Benchmark 64 bit or 32 bit? I didn't see 'till after it ran that I have the 32 bit version and can't help but think it would be better to have 64bit on a 64bit system like most of us here have.


----------



## Enigma8750

I will have to get back with you but I believe Im pretty careful about downloading 64 bit programs nowaday.


----------



## Enigma8750

*The General's Choice for Scout of the Week. This one is slightly custom with Nice accents. The Mods are not overdone but very nice. She is Rouge1266's rig and she has made such a dramatic transformation that I have to give him Credit for such a nice Build. The other scout is also nice though. Very Nice Mod.*


----------



## vanguardXIII

can i ask something?

what type or brand of fan that worth to buy,
fan with better rpm or cfm(air flow)?

but the fan must have thin design and led (optional)

sorry for bad english..


----------



## Crucial09

Go for the highest cmf(air flow) and the lowest dba(sound) 25dba is acceptable for a fan as quiet.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


My next upgrade is probably an SSD, I'm so tempted every day to just buy one but they are not cheap... I also find myself checking the prices of the nvidia 400 series rather a bit too often...










Edited you post for content but if you've been reading you know that.
So, don't know if to call you IR, Rat or Infected. I like IR, if it's ok by you.
Oh. Welcome to the CMSSC! Is that what Clee said the initials are? It's great to have yet another intel user here amongst this rabid pack of AMD guys.









The first part, SSD's. Have you seen the new OCZ product? It come in 100 & 200Gb sizes and claims 250Mb/s reads and 270Mb/s writes, no flip those two numbers. Of course access times are .1ms like most SSD's and the thing that always gets me is 2watts operating and .5 watt standby. If these things were more affordable we'd really reduce dependence on foreign oil!







Of course, so far I've never read anything that says they put a group of people together and checked if they could see the difference in an SSD that has this kind of performance and those that are "slower" like 170Mb/s writes and 220Mb/s reads. I do know that when you put 2 of any of them in Raid0 and boot off them you won't worry about shutting your computer down because to boot it up only takes a minute at the most.

The second part. The Nvidia 400 series. Oh the pain!!! I don't know if you made it through my page long post about video card decisions







but I'm right there with 'ya. If only they can produce enough stock and if only I can wait until the Holiday season sales. If only!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i don't see much difference inbetween the two vids
i am using my netbook so flash vids jump 
 my pc died, sent mobo back had a burn mark on the back


Ouch Bradey! Where was the burn mark? Thanks for looking at the vid, I really have yet to see that there is much difference and when there is, it's not usually a game I'd be playing.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Yes, my new motherboard has USB 3.0 (2 ports) on the I/O panel.

The internal USB ports are still 2.0 (for the Front Panel) and there are 4 USB 2.0 ports on the back I/O panel as well. I wish it came with more USB 3.0 ports, though.

Excited to actually try the USB 3.0 but I have yet to own any 3.0 devices.

I think, personally, since I use my external hard drive a lot, I will most likely be buying an external hard drive when a USB 3.0 version is available.


Hey my Nevada bro!! This is the first, no software, no readout but it's definitely the first: http://westerndigital.com/en/product...sp?DriveID=781
The test crew at Maximum PC loved it, said it's just a bit slower than Esata. You do have to power it though, as it is over 500Gb.

Once again I'm on here all by myself.








Hey gang, please take a look at this post and let me know if you have a definite answer. All I've got so far is I think so's both here and on Evga. Here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post9019987


----------



## Crucial09

"Once again I'm on here all by myself." -Brisleep

How come you get on and going this late? Most others are off. lol

Has anyone out there tried the new nvidia adobe flash player 10 beta?
It uses the gpu power to accelerate flash videos.
Works GREAT. love it. No more jaggedy youtube videos on a gaming system lol


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


"Once again I'm on here all by myself." -Brisleep

How come you get on and going this late? Most others are off. lol

Has anyone out there tried the new nvidia adobe flash player 10 beta?
It uses the gpu power to accelerate flash videos.
Works GREAT. love it. No more jaggedy youtube videos on a gaming system lol


Oh, we usually eat late, then we watch a show or two on TV then Mindy goes outside and I come to the computer. With my new meds I'm up pretty late, midnight to 2am and she crashes around midnight usually so I sit here and either post & study or play a game. Tonight I'm cleaning out all my files on my computer because I want to back it up and try the raid config thing that I posted about yesterday.

Yep, I always get the latest flash updates and this one is smaller & faster than those before it and I'm not upset when something says it's about to play a flash video. Clee was here last night around 2 a.m., might be a Nevada thing too because a lot of the things in the cities are open 24 hours so we get used to strange hours. DevilsX has been on almost the whole time I have tonight.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh, we usually eat late, then we watch a show or two on TV then Mindy goes outside and I come to the computer. With my new meds I'm up pretty late, midnight to 2am and she crashes around midnight usually so I sit here and either post & study or play a game. Tonight I'm cleaning out all my files on my computer because I want to back it up and try the raid config thing that I posted about yesterday.

Yep, I always get the latest flash updates and this one is smaller & faster than those before it and I'm not upset when something says it's about to play a flash video. Clee was here last night around 2 a.m., might be a Nevada thing too because a lot of the things in the cities are open 24 hours so we get used to strange hours. DevilsX has been on almost the whole time I have tonight.

I'm just an insomniac I guess. Actually, I just leave this window open and I never turn off my computer/browser anyway. Hope I cleared up the PhysX issue for you a little.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


*Tip: The Kama Bay comes with it's own 120mm fan (very thin fan). You'll need to pick up some longer screws to mount your own 120mm fan. I use the same size/length as I used to mount screws to my Corsair H50 Radiator. If you do buy the Kama Bay, I'll be happy to provide you the screw # and size.

As for changing the window, I haven't done it yet, but I don't think any cuts/drills into the case are needed. Just need to remove those pins that are used now, and have the window include those same holes. For myself, I'll probably end up removing the window first. Then take the window to a custom acrylic cutter, and have them make it up for me.*


Thanks for that, I have a couple of decent 120mm fans around so I'll try one of those either ziptied in place or surrounded with sime kind of wedged in place foam support which is in turn ziptied. I do like the look of that bay though and if I need to replace the fan in it I have one available. I have a box of all sorts of old screws so hopefully I have something suitable in there.

As for the window that sounds like a really good way of doing it, taking it somewhere and getting it cut professionally. I was probably going to pop it out and cut my own, I'm wondering if an A3 piece of perspex would be enough, it looks like there is a chance it is _just_ too narrow. It would be a pain to have to get an A2 piece delivered here if there is nothing in between!

Either way these are near future projects rather than something I'm rushing into, thanks for the advice.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


Thanks for that, I have a couple of decent 120mm fans around so I'll try one of those either ziptied in place or surrounded with sime kind of wedged in place foam support which is in turn ziptied. I do like the look of that bay though and if I need to replace the fan in it I have one available. I have a box of all sorts of old screws so hopefully I have something suitable in there.

As for the window that sounds like a really good way of doing it, taking it somewhere and getting it cut professionally. I was probably going to pop it out and cut my own, I'm wondering if an A3 piece of perspex would be enough, it looks like there is a chance it is _just_ too narrow. It would be a pain to have to get an A2 piece delivered here if there is nothing in between!

Either way these are near future projects rather than something I'm rushing into, thanks for the advice.










If you're mounting 120mm, try this:

http://img696.imageshack.us/i/fanpaint7.jpg/
This sits behind the plate.

http://img693.imageshack.us/i/whitefan.jpg/

This sits in front of the plate.

Use the small screws in the ziploc bags in the white box that came with the case. The smallest one you could find will fit. I only used one but you can use 2 plates, top and bottom, for better stability. Good luck.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Edited you post for content but if you've been reading you know that.
So, don't know if to call you IR, Rat or Infected. I like IR, if it's ok by you.
Oh. Welcome to the CMSSC! Is that what Clee said the initials are? It's great to have yet another intel user here amongst this rabid pack of AMD guys.









The first part, SSD's. Have you seen the new OCZ product? It come in 100 & 200Gb sizes and claims 250Mb/s reads and 270Mb/s writes, no flip those two numbers. Of course access times are .1ms like most SSD's and the thing that always gets me is 2watts operating and .5 watt standby. If these things were more affordable we'd really reduce dependence on foreign oil!







Of course, so far I've never read anything that says they put a group of people together and checked if they could see the difference in an SSD that has this kind of performance and those that are "slower" like 170Mb/s writes and 220Mb/s reads. I do know that when you put 2 of any of them in Raid0 and boot off them you won't worry about shutting your computer down because to boot it up only takes a minute at the most.

The second part. The Nvidia 400 series. Oh the pain!!! I don't know if you made it through my page long post about video card decisions







but I'm right there with 'ya. If only they can produce enough stock and if only I can wait until the Holiday season sales. If only!!










Heh heh, IR or rat or any combination is fine with me. I often call myself diseased rat on forums but for some reason that name was either taken or wasn't allowed.







It's actually a reference to a creature you deal with in Nethack, the ASCII based game of old which I absolutely love. It's mental to be playing Nethack in ASCII mode on an uber gaming rig but there it is, I can't wait for a new version to come out, it's been years.

Back to topic though those new OCZ SSDs are sooo tempting. I purposefully didn't do anything major with my drives when I built this system a couple of months ago, just grabbed a 500Gb WD for the OS and used another one from my old machine for data because I just know I'm going to have to put my OS on an SSD soon. Of course it's a self fulfilling prophecy now! Money _will_ be spent. I just need to hold off for a while longer









Good point about boot times, at present I tend to suspend my computer when I wander off for power saving reasons, I'm at home pretty much all the time and my power bill is mental. I could turn on and off with impunity with an SSD, and as you say it's supporting escape from oil dependence







Soon, soon. Do people here think it's work getting two smaller size ones in RAID 0 or just go for a single larger?

Of course the other thing that cash could go on is a 400 series... Also tempting although as already mentioned my power bill is big enough already. I'll wait and see for now I think, perhaps prices will drop when they can produce more and release another one in the range.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


If you're mounting 120mm, try this:

http://img696.imageshack.us/i/fanpaint7.jpg/
This sits behind the plate.

http://img693.imageshack.us/i/whitefan.jpg/

This sits in front of the plate.

Use the small screws in the ziploc bags in the white box that came with the case. The smallest one you could find will fit. I only used one but you can use 2 plates, top and bottom, for better stability. Good luck.


Oh yes that is a nice way of doing it, what about vibration though? I am obsessive about eliminating that sort of noise. I have a 1" thick dense piece of black foam type material and I could make a solid fan frame with that I think, ziptie it all in place and it should be very quiet.


----------



## lnewey6

which is the best way to install the psu fan facing up or down


----------



## infected rat

I believe most people have the psu intake fan facing down drawing air from underneath the case and outputting at the back, that's certainly how mine is and is the way it is intended to be fitted by the case designers.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*

_ I shall try the floppy drive add on and see how it works out. I like the zip tie idea as well, I don't fancy cutting or drilling my scout quite yet although I'm sure I'll get there eventually, especially if I get round to the window mod.
_


_

I cut a old CD ROM drive up and used that. It fitted nicely in the front liike this -> 


























_

but ended up being squashed in, further back to fit the H50 rad.



















On my next total rebuild I will make mod it a little more so it fits nicely withou cable ties









Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


As for changing the window, I haven't done it yet, but I don't think any cuts/drills into the case are needed. Just need to remove those pins that are used now, and have the window include those same holes. For myself, I'll probably end up removing the window first. Then take the window to a custom acrylic cutter, and have them make it up for me.


Thats exactly what I did







Next time I will just make a cardboard template at home and take that along with the old window.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lnewey6*


which is the best way to install the psu fan facing up or down










I had mine facing up when I first put it together. It looked good. Then I turned it fan facing down and I was much happier. Cables fitted better and better temps, also the blue light in my PSU now shine on the desk and not in to the case


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*











On my next total rebuild I will make mod it a little more so it fits nicely withou cable ties










I like it, it's so fascinating to see different approaches that I wouldn't have thought of









I also like the idea about taking the window out and just taking it to a custom cutter shop, I will have to take a look around and see if there is anyone local who can do that for me.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
You can get W/C help from me and Photonmoo, can't think right now who else has done it in the Scout. The best res is the Swiftech micro 2, if you want to take 2 bays you can use this one: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsacdu5refor.html
The only advantage to that is the pump is in the bay with the res. One of these is good too: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bi5bayresbla.html
It only takes up one slot in the bay, you mount your pump elsewhere.
This is the one I want to get for my Haf 932 case: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekekspreac.html
Just because it lets you see the water flow, even if you take out the spin thingie.

How dare you forget me! I belive I even was the first one too go custom watercooling in the storm scout









And too all of you out there, you should try Mirrors Edge, it's a very nice game though it is a bit short.
Just look at this screenshot (taken by me)









It's also very friendly when it comes too graphics, my system runs it maxed out 8x AA, Highest quality textures, 1440x900, vSync etc


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*The General's Choice for Scout of the Week. This one is slightly custom with Nice accents. The Mods are not overdone but very nice. She is Rouge1266's rig and she has made such a dramatic transformation that I have to give him Credit for such a nice Build. The other scout is also nice though. Very Nice Mod.
*​
*
*​
​*
Very Cool General. Thanks for this.... My system really is a reflection of you guys. This is were I got my Idea's; plane & simple!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by lnewey6 
which is the best way to install the psu fan facing up or down

Hey bud and welcome Inewey6. In.Rat<< (Welcome sir) by the way; he is 'right'. Facing down is the right way. I have mine up for "lighting effect".
3/4 of the time my side is off so my temps are cool from the get-go.. I keep this room at 72-74 degrees.

Quote:


Originally Posted by MlbrottarN 
How dare you forget me! I belive I even was the first one too go custom watercooling in the storm scout









Were you the first one to do water cooling in this thread. I don't see your name anywere in the first 10-20-30 even 40 pages of this thread. Are you sure. Maybe by date of the post but not in the thread it self...
On pg.'34'.. a Gent by the name of ("r11"), posted or reply#339, on 07-16-09 is the first post I found of someone installing watercooling into a scout in this thread. No disrespect Mlbrottarn!









Anyway all, this will be the one of the last times I will be posting in here for few months. I leave the 04-27-2010. So, I getting my 'SCOUT' packed up early for the trip over there. Just want to make sure everything is ready. Thank you all for making this the best thread on OCN...

oh yeah ( Crucial09 ) I thought maybe you would like this since your part of the there club with you sig. and all. K10 himself made these signs, Pg.5/ post#48.. K10 is the man for these signs....







*​


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

once i get my cooling kit and my HHD to 5.25inch bay adapter the hard drive section is getting removed


----------



## Therapy?

WHOA you guys! I've been absent for a few weeks and look at this! over 800 pages already. I think we were just celebrating 500 when I posted last, lol!!!

How's everybody? Rockr, Enigma, Rogue, Brisleep etc!

I'm sorry that I was absent, been so busy with my study (should be studying now actually, my first test of the week is tomorrow, lol!)

Also, been enjoying my new rig for quite some time now







dragon age origins on full settings yay!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


*The Scythe Kama Bay does what it is expected to do.

Tip: The Kama Bay comes with it's own 120mm fan (very thin fan). You'll need to pick up some longer screws to mount your own 120mm fan. I use the same size/length as I used to mount screws to my Corsair H50 Radiator. If you do buy the Kama Bay, I'll be happy to provide you the screw # and size.

*
*
*
*
**
I've actually been looking for something to replace my tiewrap version of the bay intake fan







this seems to do the trick. I have no idea how big the screws need to be though! So please let me know?







*


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


WHOA you guys! I've been absent for a few weeks and look at this! over 800 pages already. We were just celebrating 500 when I posted last, lol!!!

How's everybody? Rockr, Enigma,

I'm sorry that I was absent, been so busy with my study (should be studying now actually, my first test of the week is tomorrow, lol!)

Also, been enjoying my new rig for quite some time now







dragon age origins on full settings yay!

I've actually been looking for something to replace my tiewrap version of the bay intake fan







this seems to do the trick. I have no idea how big the screws need to be though! So please let me know?










Hey Brotha! Where ya been hidin? You haven't been down on the French Riviera enjoying spring break have you?


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Very Cool General. Thanks for this.... My system really is a reflection of you guys. This is were I got my Idea's; plane & simple!!!!!

Hey bud and welcome Inewey6. In.Rat<< (Welcome sir) by the way; he is 'right'. Facing down is the right way. I have mine up for "lighting effect".
3/4 of the time my side is off so my temps are cool from the get-go.. I keep this room at 72-74 degrees.

Were you the first one to do water cooling in this thread. I don't see your name anywere in the first 10-20-30 even 40 pages of this thread. Are you sure. Maybe by date of the post but not in the thread it self...
On pg.'34'.. a Gent by the name of ("r11"), posted or reply#339, on 07-16-09 is the first post I found of someone installing watercooling into a scout in this thread. No disrespect Mlbrottarn!









Anyway all, this will be the one of the last times I will be posting in here for few months. I leave the 04-27-2010. So, I getting my 'SCOUT' packed up early for the trip over there. Just want to make sure everything is ready. Thank you all for making this the best thread on OCN...

oh yeah ( Crucial09 ) I thought maybe you would like this since your part of the there club with you sig. and all. K10 himself made these signs, Pg.5/ post#48.. K10 is the man for these signs....









Holy crap that looks amazing. Thanks rogue1266.
How abouts do I put that in my sig? lol save it, upload it to photobucket, then IMG code it in there?
I'll give it a try.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hey Brotha! Where ya been hidin? You haven't been down on the French Riviera enjoying spring break have you?

Heh! Nice to see you're still here









No man, it's been workin workin workin for me for the past weeks. I hardly even know what a break/vacation/all that is!!







I have three tests coming up next week. I know I'll fail at least one of them







But believe me I'm gonna chill for at least a week when they're over.

You still enjoying your own new rig mate? What ye been playing lately?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
WHOA you guys! I've been absent for a few weeks and look at this! over 800 pages already. I think we were just celebrating 500 when I posted last, lol!!!

How's everybody? Rockr, Enigma, Rogue, Brisleep etc!

I'm sorry that I was absent, been so busy with my study (should be studying now actually, my first test of the week is tomorrow, lol!)

Also, been enjoying my new rig for quite some time now







dragon age origins on full settings yay!

I've actually been looking for something to replace my tiewrap version of the bay intake fan







this seems to do the trick. I have no idea how big the screws need to be though! So please let me know?









Welcome Back Brother.... Great Game, just bought it a week ago. getting my butt kicked... LOL. It's smoken graphic's. Enjoy.. See all. I'm posting tomorrow and thats it. Rig comes down.... Enjoy your day 'SCOUTS'. and
General, Thanks again Brother. I'll talk with you soon Sir....
Edit: Sorry, Your welcome "Crucial09" I just seen it my-self. Just thought you would dig it...







T.C.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Heh! Nice to see you're still here









No man, it's been workin workin workin for me for the past weeks. I hardly even know what a break/vacation/all that is!!







I have three tests coming up next week. I know I'll fail at least one of them







But believe me I'm gonna chill for at least a week when they're over.

You still enjoying your own new rig mate? What ye been playing lately?


Well it'll all be worth it in the end. No, my MOBO died and the replacement was DOA, so the third one will be here Tues. I've been getting somewhat of a fix with CODWAW but my backup system just doesn't have the grunt to be real competitive.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Welcome Back Brother.... Great Game, just bought it a week ago. getting my butt kicked... LOL. It's smoken graphic's. Enjoy.. See all. I'm posting tomorrow and thats it. Rig comes down.... Enjoy your day 'SCOUTS'. and 
General, Thanks again Brother. I'll talk with you soon Sir....
Edit: Sorry, Your welcome "Crucial09" I just seen it my-self. Just thought you would dig it...







T.C.










You be careful over there and I know we'll all be looking forward to hearing about your adventure in the Holy Land.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


How dare you forget me! I belive I even was the first one too go custom watercooling in the storm scout









And too all of you out there, you should try Mirrors Edge, it's a very nice game though it is a bit short.
Just look at this screenshot (taken by me)

It's also very friendly when it comes too graphics, my system runs it maxed out 8x AA, Highest quality textures, 1440x900, vSync etc


Ok it was late and those two were all I could think of. So, I think Rogue is right, the first to do a custom W/C was r11, then Photonmoo joined but didn't add W/C until I came along, then I joined and mine was built with W/C, his was added on later, then you added yours some time in Jan.

I do think Kev_b was the first to have an H50.

I'm not sure, if it really matters to you either General Enigma can settle this or I can check it out over the next week or so.

Here's a funny post from the past from Enigma:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post7372628

*@ Enigma*, Please change the sentence over my picture on the first page, it says that the video card is a *5970*, it is in fact a *5870*, they didn't even have 5970's when I bought my card. Thanks!

It's so funny to look at the old posts, there were so many guesses as to what the new Nvidia cards would be called, GF100's, GX300's, then it turned out to be GT- 400's,


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ouch Bradey! Where was the burn mark? Thanks for looking at the vid, I really have yet to see that there is much difference and when there is, it's not usually a game I'd be playing.

the burn mark is between the ram and cpu slots


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I built one of those. You will love it. I have a 52 inch Plasma Panasonic TV with a 4550 and I bought a blu Ray DVD CD and a multi card socket with a Creative Titanium sound card with the inputs for recording music. I run the Hdmi wire of the video card to a Yamaha RX-V663 7.1 sound system with a pair of Bose 301x2.....Klipsch Kg-2s Center and a pair of Advent small surround speakers with From the Yamaha the TV is plugged in. I have a Wireless Keyboard and Mouse. That's what I'm on right now. I love the system. I listen to my Music library and talk to you guys on a huge TV.


*Once I get a new GPU for my Scout, I will be able to move my 3870 to use on the TV. It should make TV/Movie/Music entertainment system much easier since PC's are All-in-One.*

***EDIT** Just wanted to mention, I love how no parts are wasted. Even previously, from my junked Dell desktop, I salvaged a 70GB Seagate 7200RPM HDD, an AMD Athlon (single core) processor, & a DVD-ROM drive (black).*









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therapy?* 
I've actually been looking for something to replace my tiewrap version of the bay intake fan







this seems to do the trick. I have no idea how big the screws need to be though! So please let me know?









*I used #6-32 x 1 1/4" (length). I believe with the Kama Bay, the length doesn't need to be as long as 1 1/4" but I had them handy for installing the 2nd fan on my H50 radiator.

The #6-32 should be fine, and you probably only need a 1" at maximum for the Kama Bay.*


----------



## Enigma8750

*If you don't know already, The new Excalibur R4 Fan is in the Newegg inventory..
*
Here it is.. Good price too.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*If you don't know already, The new Excalibur R4 Fan is in the Newegg inventory..
*
Here it is.. Good price too.











Nice. Unfortunately I don't have a fan controller (yet), so the dBA would be much too high for me. Good find though, nonetheless! I suppose I could always use the BIOS to control the speed if I wanted to..


----------



## Game_oveR

Hi, my name is Dima and i'm from Spain. This is my Scout!









My setup:

PhenomII 965
Scythe Mugen 2 with a slim Scythe 12cm fan.
CrossfireX of 2 Saphire 5770 Vapor-x
OCZ ModXStream PRO 600W
Western Digital Caviar Green GP 500GB
G.Skill Ripjaws PC3-12800 DDR3 1600 4GB 2x2GB CL9
Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H
SCYTHE KAMA BAY BLACK
Rheobus sumbeam with a case 5'25" grill.


----------



## Rayshi

Hey guys I don't if anybody would be interested but i got my hands on the PDF file that CM uses for their Storm logos which would make easy for anyone to have a high def print out or cut. If anybody is interested what would be the best way to put it online for you guys?


----------



## grassh0ppa

Hey guys, I just ordered parts for my first build ever, I'm new to overclocking and PC hardware stuff in general and the CM storm scout is the first case I've bought. I was impressed by the size (I got the case and a few other things before everything else), it could swallow my current stock HP computer










I'm just wondering how you add a second front fan? My heat sink is going to be too big to add a side panel fan (on the top, bottom should be fine) so I decided to add it on the front. I realized there is no real way to screw it in so I used the zip ties. It's study, but I want to know the proper way of doing it lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Game_oveR*


Hi, my name is Dima and i'm from Spain. This is my Scout!









My setup:

PhenomII 965
Scythe Mugen 2 with a slim Scythe 12cm fan.
CrossfireX of 2 Saphire 5770 Vapor-x
OCZ ModXStream PRO 600W
Western Digital Caviar Green GP 500GB
G.Skill Ripjaws PC3-12800 DDR3 1600 4GB 2x2GB CL9
Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H
SCYTHE KAMA BAY BLACK
Rheobus sumbeam with a case 5'25" grill.














Welcome Game over.. You are a New Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayshi*


Hey guys I don't if anybody would be interested but i got my hands on the PDF file that CM uses for their Storm logos which would make easy for anyone to have a high def print out or cut. If anybody is interested what would be the best way to put it online for you guys?


I think we would love to have those.. Please add as an attachment to the insert Email Link on your Advanced settings of the Individual Post.

PS.. We are Very Interested.. Thank you in Advance.


----------



## McWaffles

welcome game over nice looking rig


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*


Hey guys, I just ordered parts for my first build ever, I'm new to overclocking and PC hardware stuff in general and the CM storm scout is the first case I've bought. I was impressed by the size (I got the case and a few other things before everything else), it could swallow my current stock HP computer









I'm just wondering how you add a second front fan? My heat sink is going to be too big to add a side panel fan (on the top, bottom should be fine) so I decided to add it on the front. I realized there is no real way to screw it in so I used the zip ties. It's study, but I want to know the proper way of doing it lol.


Hey grasshoppa. I just used packaging foam and it stays in there sturdy. Others have used either the:

Mountain Mods Acrylic 120mm Fan Mount

or

Scythe Kama Bay


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey grasshoppa. I just used packaging foam and it stays in there sturdy. Others have used either the:

Mountain Mods Acrylic 120mm Fan Mount

or

Scythe Kama Bay


Actually ROM, you're half right on my part, I used the Mountain Mods and packaging foam from Mindy's PSU. 
grasshoppa, go back a few pages and you'll see versions of this mod from 2 Nevada boys that put a fan in the top bays.

Ok guys, I don't see them on thier website but Enermax is putting out a new version of it's Appollish fans, both in the 120mm and 140mm sizes. The new ones will have something like 6 modes instead of the constant usual swirl of the 15 LED fan that I used. I have to eat then I'll edit this post and list the modes.

Meantime, watch here for the new ones to arrive: http://www.enermaxusa.com/fan.php


----------



## Rayshi

I would like to join the club and also here is a little gift for the Storm enthusiasts a HIgh Def PSD of the LOGO

I also have one question does the new revision of the VAPOR-X 5870 fit on this case?

Quote:


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
I would like to join the club and also here is a little gift for the Storm enthusiasts a HIgh Def PSD of the LOGO

I also have one question does the new revision of the VAPOR-X 5870 fit on this case?

AHHH! Red! Just the way I like it! NICE, NICE WORK!

The answer to your GPU question depends on your MOBO PCI-e lot location and if you want to mod it in. In the stock configuration the Scout will accept a GPU with no case mod at 10.6 inches (26.9cm). The Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 is 10.5 inches (26.7cm). So yes it should fit.


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
AHHH! Red! Just the way I like it! NICE, NICE WORK!

The answer to your GPU question depends on your MOBO PCI-e lot location and if you want to mod it in. In the stock configuration the Scout will accept a GPU with no case mod at 10.6 inches (26.9cm). The Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 is 10.5 inches (26.7cm). So yes it should fit.

my pci-e slot is on the third from the top but what I'm worried about is the Pci-e connectors that go behind it.

Do you think they will fit? and if they don't do you there is a way to make the connector smaller?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayshi*


my pci-e slot is on the third from the top but what I'm worried about is the Pci-e connectors that go behind it.

Do you think they will fit? and if they don't do you there is a way to make the connector smaller?


It should still fit. It has the connectors on the side and not the end.


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It should still fit. It has the connectors on the side and not the end.


No it doesn't not anymore I wish it did. The first revision went out of sale a while back the second revision is shorter but also they changed the connectors to the back.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-872-_-Product


----------



## grassh0ppa

Thanks guys, I'll post picks of my rig on the 15th and officially join the club.

My power supply comes on the 15th. Should I go ahead and mount the mobo, or should I wait for the PSU? Ultimately, what option is better for cable mangement?


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey grasshoppa. I just used packaging foam and it stays in there sturdy. Others have used either the:

Mountain Mods Acrylic 120mm Fan Mount

or

Scythe Kama Bay


This is how I did mine without the fan mount:

http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/7544/fanpaint7.jpg

All parts are included in the white box that came with the case. Use smallest screws to reattach the plate to the case, and regular fan screws to attach the fan to the plate.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*


Thanks guys, I'll post picks of my rig on the 15th and officially join the club.

My power supply comes on the 15th. Should I go ahead and mount the mobo, or should I wait for the PSU? Ultimately, what option is better for cable mangement?


I would wait until you get the PSU so that you can route the 8-pin EPS cable behind the motherboard tray and through the CPU cut out, assuming it will reach.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


This is how I did mine without the fan mount:

http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/7544/fanpaint7.jpg

All parts are included in the white box that came with the case. Use smallest screws to reattach the plate to the case, and regular fan screws to attach the fan to the plate.


That's a great way to do it and it'll stay nice and secure. I chose not to use the drive bay shield, because it seems like it would slightly restrict airflow. :/


----------



## grassh0ppa

yeah, I really want to get rid of the drivebay sheilds. Perhaps I'll try packaging foam or macgyvering something up.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


the burn mark is between the ram and cpu slots


Hey Bradey. Ok, I've been checking on this today because I recently read about someones Evga board getting toasted. You know I don't know much about AMD but on an intel board that space is occupied by thick marks that go from the ram across to the Cpu. These are actually traces in the PCB where they lay in the conducting material to power the Ram and just below it are a few thin lines that are actually the QPI link between Ram and CPU.

I can't even find a picture of the back of your mobo online. That's odd but I also didn't have a whole lot of time today. The only thing I did find was a guy who overclocked his Ram too high and it scorched the back of the board in the upper part between the ram and cpu. He was told in the forum he was posting on to rub off the scorch marks before he RMA'ed it. How long did you have this board? Was there any sign of damage any place else?
I ask because others who have seen this on intel boards found that it's a weakness between the 12v links on the 24 pin connector and the cpu, it didn't even occur to most of them to look at thier PSU pins but when they read the post most of them realized it was actually the 24 pin connector that caused the problem. I'm sure you're going to get a new one back no problem but I'm just curious, you know to educate myself and watch out if I see it any where else.
So, just be sure to check all the connectors on your PSU and make sure the short didn't travel to any other place.


----------



## Bradey

i have had the board for 4 months, there was no damage anywhere else that i could see.
i have only overclocked the gpu, i going to overclock the cpu before it died, i have got the water cooling setup to do so


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
No it doesn't not anymore I wish it did. The first revision went out of sale a while back the second revision is shorter but also they changed the connectors to the back.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-872-_-Product

I stand corrected. The only way with your board is a case mod. Cheaper than a new board.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
No it doesn't not anymore I wish it did. The first revision went out of sale a while back the second revision is shorter but also they changed the connectors to the back.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-872-_-Product

Hey Rayshi!!








Welcome to the club and also to the others who just signed up in the last day or two.
Ok, I have an answer and a pic for you. You take the connectors through the gap between the drive cage and the backplane where the mobo mounts, then around the back of the drive cage, into it, then come out any set of holes in the drive cage that you wish to use then plug into you video card.

This is how it looked while setting up Mindy's Scout: Attachment 150286
I had to cut and re-size the pic to upload it so I hope it's large enough to see in case my through the rabbit hole explanation wasn't so clear. The XFX 5850 black's connectors aren't exactly in the back, there's one in each opening of the nose, along with that little fan connector that can be seen in your card pics on New Egg.

Wow, without the complete shroud over it, I would bet this card would easily go in the Scout without any modding. Please let us know how it works out for you & if all possible take pictures when you put it in. There's only a few instances of putting in the 5870 without modding.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
I would like to join the club and also here is a little gift for the Storm enthusiasts a HIgh Def PSD of the LOGO

I also have one question does the new revision of the VAPOR-X 5870 fit on this case?

Rayshi... The only thing you need is some zip ties for those loose wires in the case. other than that. it looks really good. I really like the two Vertical Red Cathodes in the front. It gives it a mean look.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


This is how I did mine without the fan mount:

http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/7544/fanpaint7.jpg

All parts are included in the white box that came with the case. Use smallest screws to reattach the plate to the case, and regular fan screws to attach the fan to the plate.


I would like in on this Post.. I like this for a fill in.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23813


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i have had the board for 4 months, there was no damage anywhere else that i could see.
i have only overclocked the gpu, i going to overclock the cpu before it died, i have got the water cooling setup to do so


Ouch!! See it was the fault of the GPU that burned up the intel boards. Evga believes that the more powerful GPU's are drawing too much off the mobo so they revised the boards by putting more conductor in those paths.
I didn't get it, of course, because the stronger video cards have the 12v connectors, even before they started Pci-e, they started connections from the PSU straight to the video card. It's just one of those things, some boards come out right, some don't but the guys that have had problems have set up a fix. If you get the new mobo and you have a problem maybe you need to look into doing a mod that supplies more power to the mobo in that area. I know where to find the fix but I've never seen in on an AMD mobo.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I would like in on this Post.. I like this for a fill in.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23813


It is nice but, i don't like the fact that the logo shows through, and it's cheaper 
for me to get this:

http://store.antec.com/Product/acces...5-30044-5.aspx

It's the stock cage from the Antec 900 that I used to have, and I really liked it.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayshi*


No it doesn't not anymore I wish it did. The first revision went out of sale a while back the second revision is shorter but also they changed the connectors to the back.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-872-_-Product


Rayshi.... Neither Sapphire nor the Excel spreadsheet from ATI say exactly how long the PCB is. I can measure the PCB on my 5870 if you want but it's an XFX and it's the original reference design.

Or, you can e-mail Sapphire tech support and ask them the exact dimensions of this card. You may be able to just run the wires through the drive cage or you may have to cut part of the cage out. Rockr didn't say that but others who have put in 5870's have done that to make them fit. If you look on page 1 of this thread, under my name you can see I made one fit without cutting, but I did have to do some bending. Like sooooo many other things, it all depends. Here's Sapphire tech support: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presenta...d=2&psn=000302


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Rayshi.... Neither Sapphire nor the Excel spreadsheet from ATI say exactly how long the PCB is. I can measure the PCB on my 5870 if you want but it's an XFX and it's the original reference design.

Or, you can e-mail Sapphire tech support and ask them the exact dimensions of this card. You may be able to just run the wires through the drive cage or you may have to cut part of the cage out. Rockr didn't say that but others who have put in 5870's have done that to make them fit. If you look on page 1 of this thread, under my name you can see I made one fit without cutting, but I did have to do some bending. Like sooooo many other things, it all depends. Here's Sapphire tech support: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presenta...d=2&psn=000302


The thing about yours is that it fit on the second slot.
My pci-e slot is on the third which would go right into the edge of the HDD Drive cage and the DVD drive cage.
I'm probably end up buying a 5850 instead and not worry about the headache.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, just spent 30 minutes messing with Mindy's Scout because she's using a wireless keyboard from Microsoft and a wireless mouse from Logitech.

Anyway, I was just going to play a game tonight after posting this:
Enermax has an ad out that says they're going to release a new version of the Enermax Apollish fans, they will come in red, blue, green and gold. I linked in a post above to the Enermax fan site but they don't have them out yet. The fans are going to be both 12cm and 14cm and instead of just the 15 constant LED stream they will now have 7 modes:
All On
Lighthouse
Propeller
Triple Propeller
Flash
Vegas
All Off
Let the light show begin!!!








There is a .pdf file that has the ad page in it. If you click on this link it will load a pdf file that is 9.84Mb: http://www.enermaxusa.com/graphics/m...ax_05_10r2.pdf


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayshi*


The thing about yours is that it fit on the second slot.
My pci-e slot is on the third which would go right into the edge of the HDD Drive cage and the DVD drive cage.
I'm probably end up buying a 5850 instead and not worry about the headache.


Second slot? You must be counting from the bottom, it was on the top X16 slot, from the bottom that's third and it did hit where the two cages meet. 
Attachment 150299 
So your wires would go into the 5.25 bays and out the back into the card.

Yep, that's the decision I made when I built Mindy's Scout and for what she uses it for it's incredibly fast. Crossfire two of them and you'll have all the speed you need. There really isn't a whole lot of difference between a vanilla 5870 and a vanilla 5850, btw overclocking them to the speeds they're now charging $30- or $40- extra for is very easy, it only takes a minute or two. Rockr can tell you how to do that.

Good night all I have to go to the V.A. tomorrow to see if they'll fix my prosthesis.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*If you don't know already, The new Excalibur R4 Fan is in the Newegg inventory..
*
Here it is.. Good price too.











I saw these a couple of days ago in a shop







Decided on at least 1 for the back 120mm exhaust on my rig








I am unsure if it would be worth while changing the top 140mm exhaust to 1 of these 120mm's ?
Also looking at putting 2 shrouds and a 2nd push fan on my H50 rad setup. Anyone got any advice or experience with such a setup ?


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*


Thanks guys, I'll post picks of my rig on the 15th and officially join the club.

My power supply comes on the 15th. Should I go ahead and mount the mobo, or should I wait for the PSU? Ultimately, what option is better for cable mangement?


I would wait till the PSU arives. Your wire managment will be hard if you put the mobo in and start routing cables before the 24&8pins are routed.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ouch!! See it was the fault of the GPU that burned up the intel boards. Evga believes that the more powerful GPU's are drawing too much off the mobo so they revised the boards by putting more conductor in those paths.
I didn't get it, of course, because the stronger video cards have the 12v connectors, even before they started Pci-e, they started connections from the PSU straight to the video card. It's just one of those things, some boards come out right, some don't but the guys that have had problems have set up a fix. If you get the new mobo and you have a problem maybe you need to look into doing a mod that supplies more power to the mobo in that area. I know where to find the fix but I've never seen in on an AMD mobo.


i only overclocked it to see how far i could go then i have been running it at stock


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I would wait till the PSU arives. Your wire managment will be hard if you put the mobo in and start routing cables before the 24&8pins are routed.

im gonna agree with Defec on this one. if its any thing like my 950TX you are gonna have ALOT of cable to move around and it would be MUCH easier to deal with all the cables before you start plugging stuff into your mobo. and as for the plugs on the end of the card. if you can get the card to fit in the 5.25 inch bays that would be your best option but if that's not possible you _should_ be able to fit them in beside the HDD cage. but if you dont have room for that to work you can always pull out your trusty rotary tool









and on another note! i have a minny update on the reactor project


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok it was late and those two were all I could think of. So, I think Rogue is right, the first to do a custom W/C was r11, then Photonmoo joined but didn't add W/C until I came along, then I joined and mine was built with W/C, his was added on later, then you added yours some time in Jan.

I do think Kev_b was the first to have an H50.

I'm not sure, if it really matters to you either General Enigma can settle this or I can check it out over the next week or so.

Here's a funny post from the past from Enigma:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post7372628

*@ Enigma*, Please change the sentence over my picture on the first page, it says that the video card is a *5970*, it is in fact a *5870*, they didn't even have 5970's when I bought my card. Thanks!

It's so funny to look at the old posts, there were so many guesses as to what the new Nvidia cards would be called, GF100's, GX300's, then it turned out to be GT- 400's,


Let's leave it be

Looking at old pics can be fun indeed, looked back in the thread until where I joined and my PC wasn't very pretty then, nor was my cellphone pics xD


----------



## cjc75

May as well finally jump in and say that I'm a member now.

Got my Storm Scout up and running with my new build, as listed below in my Siggy!









I'll get some pics later this week when I get the new fans for my Corsair H50 and finally get it mounted in place; till then I'm running with the stock cooler that came with my Phenom II x4 955BE.

My wiring needs a little more work still as well; as I'm kinda stuck using a pair of IDE DVD drives, until I can afford to swap them out for a single SATA drive. For some reason, my GTA:IV disk will not run the game, unless I have both those IDE drives hooked up and jumpered in a master/slave configuration. Otherwise the disc gives me some Securom Error about it not being an "official disc" or some such nonsense... I am presuming its being picky about the drives being old and slow.

So that IDE ribbon kinda makes the wiring look a little messy.

Also my 8pin 12v cable for my CPU was too short to run out the back of the case, so its looped over my Radeon... so I'll havta find some sort of extension cable for that if there are any... just so I can run down and out the back of the case.

I also plan to pull out the stock fans, and replace them with a couple Cooler Master R4's with the Red LED's. Though that'll probably render the little LED button useless on the front of the case...

Lastly when I do eventually get rid of those old IDE drives, I may attempt to mod an final fan near the front top, to blow directly over the CPU area...

Anyway, as I said... I'll get some pics posted later this week, maybe tonight if I can find my camera! LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Welcome CJC 75.. I will put you on the list later tonight. Thanks for your interest and remember. When you're here, You're Family. Semper Fi.. Do or Die.


----------



## hooah212002

Does anyone have a pic of the 2.5" drive bridge?

*edit*

Is this it?










Also, will this SSD bracket fit? It doesn't in my current case because the holes do not line up with the tool-less adapters.


----------



## photonmoo

Another little update from my side







I received a few things I ordered yesterday, yeahhhhhhh









I ordered a fill port, which is going to need some drilling and cutting done to accommodate it. I will do that later, have to first see which is the best way to go around it, have to take into consideration location, the scout's handle etc

I'm going to change the colour of the coolant again, this time it will be uv red, I'm going to first see how it turns out, and if it the results are not satisfying, I might opt for clear tubing instead.

I grabbed a red temp lcd display, which will go inside the case along with the Thermaltake hardcano I have displaying outside the case...

And the icing on the cake, a custom cut and engraved hdd bay cover







it's totally smexy


----------



## imh073p

Ooo nice hdd cage cover!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
Does anyone have a pic of the 2.5" drive bridge?

*edit*

Is this it?

Also, will this SSD bracket fit? It doesn't in my current case because the holes do not line up with the tool-less adapters.

I don't know if those fit or not, Mindy's bracket is laying around in this pile of parts that I have surrounding me. Any bracket that goes from 3.5 to 2.5 will work. SSD's are the same size as notebook drives, that was thier original target market because they use such little power the laptop batteries last much longer. My SSD's are Getto'ed one is velcro'ed to my HDD and the other is pinned in the drive adapter.

An SSD can really go anywhere you want to put them. Check out this guys mount: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9016532
I really wouldn't pay for a mount. Actually my card reader is in the mount that goes from 5.25" bay to 3.5" bay. If no one else comes up with thier adapter I'll dig up Mindy's and take a picture of it for you.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ooo nice hdd cage cover!

Yeah, that is sweeeet! Once we move I hope to be doing some etching again.


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I don't know if those fit or not, Mindy's bracket is laying around in this pile of parts that I have surrounding me. Any bracket that goes from 3.5 to 2.5 will work. SSD's are the same size as notebook drives, that was thier original target market because they use such little power the laptop batteries last much longer. My SSD's are Getto'ed one is velcro'ed to my HDD and the other is pinned in the drive adapter.

Yea, I know. I was just wondering about the rail system and if they fit that adapter. But I suppose it doesn't matter because the one I got with my Intel works, and if the Scout comes with one, that will work with the next one I get.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
Does anyone have a pic of the 2.5" drive bridge?

*edit*

Is this it?










Also, will this SSD bracket fit? It doesn't in my current case because the holes do not line up with the tool-less adapters.

yes it will fit. the drive mount underneath but if the sides are too low then make you something that will screw in the side of the Hard drive mount to make the sides taller or use the Screws.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Another little update from my side







I received a few things I ordered yesterday, yeahhhhhhh









I ordered a fill port, which is going to need some drilling and cutting done to accommodate it. I will do that later, have to first see which is the best way to go around it, have to take into consideration location, the scout's handle etc

I'm going to change the colour of the coolant again, this time it will be uv red, I'm going to first see how it turns out, and if it the results are not satisfying, I might opt for clear tubing instead.

I grabbed a red temp lcd display, which will go inside the case along with the Thermaltake hardcano I have displaying outside the case...

And the icing on the cake, a custom cut and engraved hdd bay cover







it's totally smexy













































I love it all.. Great job. Photonmoo


----------



## BriSleep

@ *Photonmoo*. Hey man what's this? Attachment 150465 
Is it a sensor with a readout? Oh, that's the red temp sensor right?









Are you going to open your water blocks and see if you had any of that dye stickage that others have had? I'm very interested because I'm bored with clear water and my Primochill dye bomb became sticky within a month.









Also, are your drives in Raid or all seperate? I posted, I don't know a few days ago I have my SSD's in Raid0 and want my 1Tb's in Raid1 but can't find any instructions on how to do it.

@ *cjc 75* Nice Avatar, does he/it happen to be an Ood or is it from a game? Also welcome to the club!!

@ *Everyone*. Check out this review in Maximum PC: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/rev...torm_hailstorm It'a a massive Digital Storm rig with a Hex core [email protected] 4.4G's, 3 ATI 5870's in CrossfireX on an Evga Classified mobo and all cooled with 2 rads, Cpu, Gpu and X58 chipset water cooling. Take note that they used 5870's, not the new GTX 480's & they do have a small supply of 480's because there is a guy that got a similar setup with a Classified mobo and 4, 480's. His rig cost him close to $9000-! The benchmarks are incredible but what would you do with a $7818- system? I'd put it in a bullet proff glass case with purple velvet ropes around it. I found it interesting that they only used 6Gb Ram, if you're going to pay this much, what's another $250- for 12Gb ram?
In the spirit of admitting when I'm wrong, there is a 1500watt PSU out, they've used it here, it's from Silverstone.

Just a little....








Good news, no, great news after my visit at the V.A. today. They are footing the bill to get me a complete prosthesis setup. I'll be getting everything new, foot, socket, foam sleve, prosthetic socks, suspension sleeves and even winter boots that fit around the thick bottom of my prosthesis.








The head of the Regional V.A. hospital talked to me and my Prosthetist and when we were done he told the accountant to cut a check so they can get started! Whoooo Hoooo! I got my last one only 3 1/2 years ago and if I would have gone through Medicare I'd have to wait at least until the end of 7 years was up. I've been following all the care plans given to me from the V.A. and lost 85lbs, got off of daytime oxygen and have improved in other areas as well so they felt it's justified to get me an all new setup. I'll be able to walk without a cane again!!







Whooo Hoooo!!


----------



## mr-Charles

YES, Indeed; that *is* Gooood New's to get from your VA and all...







Glad to see that thing's have 
progress'd forward for you in a Positive manner, and hope all goes well ahead for ya in the future to come . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ *Photonmoo*. Hey man what's this? Attachment 150465
Is it a sensor with a readout? Oh, that's the red temp sensor right?









Are you going to open your water blocks and see if you had any of that dye stickage that others have had? I'm very interested because I'm bored with clear water and my Primochill dye bomb became sticky within a month.









Also, are your drives in Raid or all seperate? I posted, I don't know a few days ago I have my SSD's in Raid0 and want my 1Tb's in Raid1 but can't find any instructions on how to do it.

@ *cjc 75* Nice Avatar, does he/it happen to be an Ood or is it from a game? Also welcome to the club!!

@ *Everyone*. Check out this review in Maximum PC: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/rev...torm_hailstorm It'a a massive Digital Storm rig with a Hex core [email protected] 4.4G's, 3 ATI 5870's in CrossfireX on an Evga Classified mobo and all cooled with 2 rads, Cpu, Gpu and X58 chipset water cooling. Take note that they used 5870's, not the new GTX 480's & they do have a small supply of 480's because there is a guy that got a similar setup with a Classified mobo and 4, 480's. His rig cost him close to $9000-! The benchmarks are incredible but what would you do with a $7818- system? I'd put it in a bullet proff glass case with purple velvet ropes around it. I found it interesting that they only used 6Gb Ram, if you're going to pay this much, what's another $250- for 12Gb ram?
In the spirit of admitting when I'm wrong, there is a 1500watt PSU out, they've used it here, it's from Silverstone.

Just a little....








Good news, no, great news after my visit at the V.A. today. They are footing the bill to get me a complete prosthesis setup. I'll be getting everything new, foot, socket, foam sleve, prosthetic socks, suspension sleeves and even winter boots that fit around the thick bottom of my prosthesis.








The head of the Regional V.A. hospital talked to me and my Prosthetist and when we were done he told the accountant to cut a check so they can get started! Whoooo Hoooo! I got my last one only 3 1/2 years ago and if I would have gone through Medicare I'd have to wait at least until the end of 7 years was up. I've been following all the care plans given to me from the V.A. and lost 85lbs, got off of daytime oxygen and have improved in other areas as well so they felt it's justified to get me an all new setup. I'll be able to walk without a cane again!!







Whooo Hoooo!!

It's just a little cheap single red lcd temp display, I thought it would look cool in the case









I might on the weekend, do a check up on the rig, but atm, it seems to be all cool bananas, I will bottle the distilled water with the black uv dye bomb and replace it with the red uv dye bomb.

I've got the 2x1tbs, 2x640gbs and raptor seperate, and the 320gbs are in raid 0 for the hell of it. In the haf i got the 2x1tb f3's in raid 0, 4x500gbs in raid 5.

The drives in the scout have been giving me grief, could be the cheap crappy pci raid card i bought, it's useless


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ *Photonmoo*. Hey man what's this? Attachment 150465 
Is it a sensor with a readout? Oh, that's the red temp sensor right?









Are you going to open your water blocks and see if you had any of that dye stickage that others have had? I'm very interested because I'm bored with clear water and my Primochill dye bomb became sticky within a month.









Also, are your drives in Raid or all seperate? I posted, I don't know a few days ago I have my SSD's in Raid0 and want my 1Tb's in Raid1 but can't find any instructions on how to do it.

@ *cjc 75* Nice Avatar, does he/it happen to be an Ood or is it from a game? Also welcome to the club!!

@ *Everyone*. Check out this review in Maximum PC: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/rev...torm_hailstorm It'a a massive Digital Storm rig with a Hex core [email protected] 4.4G's, 3 ATI 5870's in CrossfireX on an Evga Classified mobo and all cooled with 2 rads, Cpu, Gpu and X58 chipset water cooling. Take note that they used 5870's, not the new GTX 480's & they do have a small supply of 480's because there is a guy that got a similar setup with a Classified mobo and 4, 480's. His rig cost him close to $9000-! The benchmarks are incredible but what would you do with a $7818- system? I'd put it in a bullet proff glass case with purple velvet ropes around it. I found it interesting that they only used 6Gb Ram, if you're going to pay this much, what's another $250- for 12Gb ram?
In the spirit of admitting when I'm wrong, there is a 1500watt PSU out, they've used it here, it's from Silverstone.

Just a little....








Good news, no, great news after my visit at the V.A. today. They are footing the bill to get me a complete prosthesis setup. I'll be getting everything new, foot, socket, foam sleve, prosthetic socks, suspension sleeves and even winter boots that fit around the thick bottom of my prosthesis.








The head of the Regional V.A. hospital talked to me and my Prosthetist and when we were done he told the accountant to cut a check so they can get started! Whoooo Hoooo! I got my last one only 3 1/2 years ago and if I would have gone through Medicare I'd have to wait at least until the end of 7 years was up. I've been following all the care plans given to me from the V.A. and lost 85lbs, got off of daytime oxygen and have improved in other areas as well so they felt it's justified to get me an all new setup. I'll be able to walk without a cane again!!







Whooo Hoooo!!


Congrats on your good fortune with your prostetic and great job meeting the goals your doctors put in front of you! I looked at the DS review and the one question I would like to ask is, where did they get the tribbles?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Just a little....








Good news, no, great news after my visit at the V.A. today. They are footing the bill to get me a complete prosthesis setup. I'll be getting everything new, foot, socket, foam sleve, prosthetic socks, suspension sleeves and even winter boots that fit around the thick bottom of my prosthesis.








The head of the Regional V.A. hospital talked to me and my Prosthetist and when we were done he told the accountant to cut a check so they can get started! Whoooo Hoooo! I got my last one only 3 1/2 years ago and if I would have gone through Medicare I'd have to wait at least until the end of 7 years was up. I've been following all the care plans given to me from the V.A. and lost 85lbs, got off of daytime oxygen and have improved in other areas as well so they felt it's justified to get me an all new setup. I'll be able to walk without a cane again!!







Whooo Hoooo!!



THAT'S AWESOME!!! grate to hear you have a good team working with you. and that you are doing what you can to get better your self!

i know of too many guys that just stop caring after something happens. and then the hospitals (VA hospitals are notorious for this) give them just enough to keep them alive....

but your not one of them!!

side note.... 
my laptop charger burned up.... literally... it scorched the work bench it was on at work







so my scout project just took a hit on the bank account side.... but yea ill be back on track in a few days when i get paid.... i hope


----------



## Enigma8750

PhotonMoo.. Get well Soon.. Thats an order from the General. I will dedicate the mass that I am going to now to you, My dear Nephew. Lots of Love. Derek.


----------



## Enigma8750

Btw if you guys get a chance check out the APRIL Butt Ugly Contest that I started.. ITs fun and its here.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Btw if you guys get a chance check out the APRIL Butt Ugly Contest that I started.. ITs fun and its here.


I really like: *6. liberalelephant's: Ingenious Ugliness.*










Smart. Making the exterior seem not so great so maybe it would keep theft away at college.











> ...& on an unrelated note...


Today I turned 27 years old..

..I did not have a party.

..I will not have a party.

..I have the day off from work.

..I shall go to Frys later for a new GPU.

..Then I will return home to install it.

..I guess I will be having a party, after all.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I really like: *6. liberalelephant's: Ingenious Ugliness.*










Smart. Making the exterior seem not so great so maybe it would keep theft away at college.











> ...& on an unrelated note...


Today I turned 27 years old..

..I did not have a party.

..I will not have a party.

..I have the day off from work.

..I shall go to Frys later for a new GPU.

..Then I will return home to install it.

..I guess I will be having a party, after all.


Sleeper. lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I really like: *6. liberalelephant's: Ingenious Ugliness.*










Smart. Making the exterior seem not so great so maybe it would keep theft away at college.











> ...& on an unrelated note...


Today I turned 27 years old..

..I did not have a party.

..I will not have a party.

..I have the day off from work.

..I shall go to Frys later for a new GPU.

..Then I will return home to install it.

..I guess I will be having a party, after all.


I agree completely.. That is just a cool sneaky way to have a all out gamer in a dormroom.


----------



## clee413

My PCI-Express slots on my motherboard is version 2.0

Should I stick with a 2.0 PCI-E GPU, or is it a *better* choice to use a version 2.1 (assuming I am correct, that it is backwards compatible)?


----------



## clee413

I'm leaning towards *ATI 5770* because of my budget. *Under $200*.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150447

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102873

Since my budget is limited, but I do want to Crossfire, my plan is to buy 1 GPU at a time. Buy one today (which in turn will allow me to put my current 3870 in my other computer that is using onboard video) and later get a 2nd matching one to Crossfire.

Any opinions or suggestions? I am looking for recommendations on different cards (I would like to stick with ATI) in my budget, @bang for buck.


----------



## Enigma8750

I run TWO 5770s in crossfire and I get great scores it plays My Games really good. Here is my Unique Heaven Results with the two in crossfire and with one. Here is the Results with Two in Crossfire.










Here is with only ONE 5770


----------



## Crucial09

Where do you download Heaven?
And will it run on my gtx 285 even though it only has dx 10?


----------



## Danny_B

Nothing like getting a big box from NewEgg full of STUFF!









I will post pics once I get everything in my Scout up and running! I am excited, I get to finally be apart of the club!


----------



## cjc75

Should have mine finalized later this week!

I don't know how I missed it, but I found the ESP12V extension cable that I needed, in the "tips and tricks" post at the beginning of the thread!

Also have three more Cooler Master R4's with Red LED's on order. I already have one of them, mounted on the lower hole of the Side panel, so its blasting air into my Radeon 5850 which has resulted in a drop in temps on the 5850.

I'll mount another R4 on the side Panel so it has two; and the other two R4's are going to be used on my Corsair H50; which will of course result in replacing the stock fan on the rear and it likely won't be connected to the LED button on the front of the case...

But oh well; thats not a big deal to me!









I see there is a wiring diagram/instructions at the beginning of the thread too, for wiring additional fans to that button so I might do that later in the future.

I also got a new SATA DVD reader on the way... yeah, I've been using IDE ones all this time and it looks like one of them finally failing. I don't need a Burner so just a Reader will suffice and it will save space in this Scout! That will let me mod an additional front panel fan near the top later on to if I want too!

Last night, using MSI Afterburner, I had my Radeon clocking at 950 Core , with Memory Clocked at 1175, at only 1165 volts and it stayed right at 60 celsius; while running MSI Kombuster (same as Furmark) for half an hour... so this Scout already some some good airflow going through it!

My jobless roommate is so frickin jealous that when I get home from work every day now, he's sitting on my computer playing my games, because his older Socket 939 build just can't handle it...


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
Should have mine finalized later this week!

I don't know how I missed it, but I found the ESP12V extension cable that I needed, in the "tips and tricks" post at the beginning of the thread!

Also have three more Cooler Master R4's with Red LED's on order. I already have one of them, mounted on the lower hole of the Side panel, so its blasting air into my Radeon 5850 which has resulted in a drop in temps on the 5850.

I'll mount another R4 on the side Panel so it has two; and the other two R4's are going to be used on my Corsair H50; which will of course result in replacing the stock fan on the rear and it likely won't be connected to the LED button on the front of the case...

But oh well; thats not a big deal to me!









I see there is a wiring diagram/instructions at the beginning of the thread too, for wiring additional fans to that button so I might do that later in the future.

I also got a new SATA DVD reader on the way... yeah, I've been using IDE ones all this time and it looks like one of them finally failing. I don't need a Burner so just a Reader will suffice and it will save space in this Scout! That will let me mod an additional front panel fan near the top later on to if I want too!

Last night, using MSI Afterburner, I had my Radeon clocking at 950 Core , with Memory Clocked at 1175, at only 1165 volts and it stayed right at 60 celsius; while running MSI Kombuster (same as Furmark) for half an hour... so this Scout already some some good airflow going through it!

My jobless roommate is so frickin jealous that when I get home from work every day now, he's sitting on my computer playing my games, because his older Socket 939 build just can't handle it...









Those fans...how bright are they? pics if possible I've been thinking about buying them or going without a led fan


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
Those fans...how bright are they? pics if possible I've been thinking about buying them or going without a led fan

Oh I'll have some pics soon. I probably won't have the fans for a couple days though since I only just ordered them today at 3:30 EST. The order is still "processing"; so we'll see!

I'm hoping to have them before the end of the week.

I can say though that they seem a bit brighter then the stock Case Fans which in my opinion seem a little weak. I can barely see the Red LED's of the one on the front of my case unless I'm looking directly at it.

I also already have a pair of Green R4's in my Thermaltake Armor Case, my Black Sparrow build. They certainly are not as bright as most Blue LED fans but they are most certainly visible and have a nice warm glow to them in the front of my Armor.

I'm gonna try to get some pics of the Storm Scout with the Red's installed as soon as I receive them!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
Those fans...how bright are they? pics if possible I've been thinking about buying them or going without a led fan

Actually!

Take a look at this POST by PCSarge!

He posted pics of his H50 with red R4's in his Case! Its what convinced me to go with them for myself! Speaking of mine, while looking up his post there, i just got an email from Performance PC tell me that they just shipped mine out!

Woo hoo!


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
Oh I'll have some pics soon. I probably won't have the fans for a couple days though since I only just ordered them today at 3:30 EST. The order is still "processing"; so we'll see!

I'm hoping to have them before the end of the week.

I can say though that they seem a bit brighter then the stock Case Fans which in my opinion seem a little weak. I can barely see the Red LED's of the one on the front of my case unless I'm looking directly at it.

I also already have a pair of Green R4's in my Thermaltake Armor Case, my Black Sparrow build. They certainly are not as bright as most Blue LED fans but they are most certainly visible and have a nice warm glow to them in the front of my Armor.

I'm gonna try to get some pics of the Storm Scout with the Red's installed as soon as I receive them!

Yeah They are very weak I was considering getting the new Excalibur or those you just bought.


----------



## cjc75

I can say that, the two R4's that I have in my Thermaltake, really do move a lot of air and i used them to replace the stock fans on that case, and I saw about a 3 - 5 degree drop on my CPU temps.

I also already have ONE, R4 Red LED mounted on the side panel of my Storm Scout, blowing directly onto my Radeon 5850. It is strong! It's pushing a lot of air, fast! It made my Radeon 5850 drop temps by about 5 degrees...

I took my side panel off last night and just set it against the side of the case but I didn't unplug that R4 or turn the machine off... I just took the panel off to check something...

Then before I put the side panel back on, I went in to get something from my kitchen and when I came back... That R4 had pushed the panel over onto its side and pulled its own plug out from the motherboard! LOL

So they do move a lot of air!


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Anyone know about fitting the new cards and the bigger rubber feet for the case? Does the rubber feet benefit the case at all? Oh btw I already got my heatsink. It's the Noctua NH U12P. How should I configure the fans Up and down for it to exit the top fan or side to side to exit the back fan?


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


Anyone know about fitting the new cards and the bigger rubber feet for the case? Does the rubber feet benefit the case at all? Oh btw I already got my heatsink. It's the Noctua NH U12P. How should I configure the fans Up and down for it to exit the top fan or side to side to exit the back fan?


Bigger rubber feet on a case wouldn't do much I don't think. Less vibration through the feet?

I would configure the fans on top and bottom directing the hot air out of the case. Heat naturally rises so it is best to work with nature!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
Those fans...how bright are they? pics if possible I've been thinking about buying them or going without a led fan

the red R4s are a little darker than the stock case fans (the clear red LED ones). the blue R4s are MUCH brighter but i little dimmer than most plue fans (the blades on the R4s are a dark smokey clear) and the green ones are kinda between the stock red fans and blue R4s

i have a bunch a pictures of the green ones in my work log (page 5 or 6 i think) and on the first page you will see ALOT of R4s in the scout


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny_B* 
Nothing like getting a big box from NewEgg full of STUFF!









I will post pics once I get everything in my Scout up and running! I am excited, I get to finally be apart of the club!


















Hot stuff! And don't feel bad dude, it happens to all of us, even the best. We'll have another go and get this cleared up







I'm more than willing to keep working with you till it's up and running nicely. Cheers.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


Anyone know about fitting the new cards and the bigger rubber feet for the case? Does the rubber feet benefit the case at all? Oh btw I already got my heatsink. It's the Noctua NH U12P. How should I configure the fans Up and down for it to exit the top fan or side to side to exit the back fan?


Sorry to bounce into your fine thread guys but this post is a cut and paste of this; http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post7246792
Troll alert.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Warm wishes from all of us at the CMSSC to you clee413. Hope you had a wonderful day full of surprises and Blessings.*


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Sorry to bounce into your fine thread guys but this post is a cut and paste of this; http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post7246792
Troll alert.


Thanks for the heads up. We're familiar with this troll.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Warm wishes from all of us to you clee413*











Second that. Happy birthday! You're younger than I thought you'd be


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*Warm wishes from all of us at the CMSSC to you clee413. Hope you had a wonderful day full of surprises and Blessings.*










I third that Clee, Happy 27th!! May you live as long as Me, Rockr & Enigma combined but only suffer 1/10th the stress! May your hair grow long without artificial hormones. I saw when you posted but I figured you'd be gone today. I'm doing research.


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
I can say that, the two R4's that I have in my Thermaltake, really do move a lot of air and i used them to replace the stock fans on that case, and I saw about a 3 - 5 degree drop on my CPU temps.

I also already have ONE, R4 Red LED mounted on the side panel of my Storm Scout, blowing directly onto my Radeon 5850. It is strong! It's pushing a lot of air, fast! It made my Radeon 5850 drop temps by about 5 degrees...

I took my side panel off last night and just set it against the side of the case but I didn't unplug that R4 or turn the machine off... I just took the panel off to check something...

Then before I put the side panel back on, I went in to get something from my kitchen and when I came back... That R4 had pushed the panel over onto its side and pulled its own plug out from the motherboard! LOL

So they do move a lot of air!

I just bought 4 of those and a cool fan switch with red led to match my case. heh

http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...r-213p1140.htm

It goes red when on the high speed function.

And my 5850 should be getting here tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Enigma8750

I visited that Kooltek site.. That is a really cool looking site.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*Warm wishes from all of us at the CMSSC to you clee413. Hope you had a wonderful day full of surprises and Blessings.*











Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Second that. Happy birthday! You're younger than I thought you'd be










Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I third that Clee, Happy 27th!! May you live as long as Me, Rockr & Enigma combined but only suffer 1/10th the stress! May your hair grow long without artificial hormones. I saw when you posted but I figured you'd be gone today. I'm doing research.

*Thank you!







*


----------



## clee413

*The Newest Addition to EXODUS: XFX 5770







*
*Upgraded from ATI Radeon 3870*


















































*Since GPU installations are pretty much 'plug & play' I think pictures are enough for this update. Don't let me down-play this upgrade though, I am THRILLED to have a new GPU!

EDIT: Quick FYI.. I couldn't get the "tool-less" clips to fit correctly, so I used the thumb-screws. Any one else run into this problem & find an alternate solution?*


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
*The Newest Addition to EXODUS: XFX 5770







*
*Upgraded from ATI Radeon 3870*


















































*Since GPU installations are pretty much 'plug & play' I think pictures are enough for this update. Don't let me down-play this upgrade though, I am THRILLED to have a new GPU!

EDIT: Quick FYI.. I couldn't get the "tool-less" clips to fit correctly, so I used the thumb-screws. Any one else run into this problem & find an alternate solution?*

If CM missed when making the storm were two things
1. Making the gpu bay bigger
2. making those Add-in slot tool-less actually useful... they break all the time.


----------



## Rayshi

Question Whats the best Exhaust(TOP) fan for the Scout in y'alls opinion? in the $10-30 range


----------



## BriSleep

*Awesome Clee!! Welcome to the XFX owners club!!*

Don't you love the little door hanger? LMAO when I got my 5870 and that was in there. Make sure you register that baby within 30 days so you can get the double lifetime warranty.

Heck yeah, when I installed Mindy's 5850 in her Scout, the tool-less plastic things, well one went flying across the room and the other just plain busted out. I used good old fashioned case screws, the ones with the combination hex head that a small socket will fit over & in the middle there's a phillips head. It hasn't moved since, even though I've dropped the case a few times. Oooops, don't tell Mindy. It's a Scout, it's rugged.

Oh, I just popped in for an Nvidia Alert! Seems someone has been busy, Tiger Direct has Galaxy brand GTX 470's & GTX 480's in stock! Get there soon 'cause I'm sure they'll be gone soon.

Also, I've noticed a significant drop in the number of available old style Nvidia cards. Tiger Direct has a special on combo's of higher Nvidia cards and 9800's for Phsyx. It's very hard to find GT 285's. GTS 295's, even the Gtx 275's are kinda hard to get, at least in stock and the good brand names. Also there seems to be a run on ATI 5890's and ATI 5870's. I guess I'm not the only one that has seen the less than steller arrival of the new Nvidias and decided to go for the ATI cards.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
Question Whats the best Exhaust(TOP) fan for the Scout in y'alls opinion? in the $10-30 range

I am using Noctua 140mm. Very pleased with air flow & dBA, technical spec wise. Also, very pleased with the breeze I feel & the noise level, for real-life hands on experience.

Obviously, there are fans with higher RPM/Air Flow, but I'm not a fan of high dBA, personally.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
*Awesome Clee!! Welcome to the XFX owners club!!*

Don't you love the little door hanger? LMAO when I got my 5870 and that was in there. Make sure you register that baby within 30 days so you can get the double lifetime warranty.

Heck yeah, when I installed Mindy's 5850 in her Scout, the tool-less plastic things, well one went flying across the room and the other just plain busted out. I used good old fashioned case screws, the ones with the combination hex head that a small socket will fit over & in the middle there's a phillips head. It hasn't moved since, even though I've dropped the case a few times. Oooops, don't tell Mindy. It's a Scout, it's rugged.

Thanks Bri!









I made sure to register my serial & product activation code (from the door-hanger) immediately after installation was completed.

*Are the individual clips for the tool-less plastic (rear panel) individually removable?*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
Question Whats the best Exhaust(TOP) fan for the Scout in y'alls opinion? in the $10-30 range

Well, if you follow the example of the 2 Nevada residents on this thread you'll opt for the Noctua NF P14 FLX, you can get one at Amazon for $25.01. Here's a link for ya: http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Ultra-S...1226238&sr=8-6


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Thanks Bri!









I made sure to register my serial & product activation code (from the door-hanger) immediately after installation was completed.

*Are the individual clips for the tool-less plastic (rear panel) individually removable?*


Yes the clips are removeable but don't ask me how. Actually I think you just press the 2 tabs that are touching the metal and they pop right out. Like I said above, one flew across the room & the other just dropped. Or pressing the top tab down would loose it enough for it to pop then the bottom will just lift off.

Heh heh!! We were writing the Noctua answer at the same time.









Yeah, Rayshi, if you use a Noctua in the top and a strong 140 in the bottom front you will have a strong wind out of the top of the case.


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Well, if you follow the example of the 2 Nevada residents on this thread you'll opt for the Noctua NF P14 FLX, you can get one at Amazon for $25.01. Here's a link for ya: http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Ultra-S...1226238&sr=8-6


Thanks







Since I have prime It should be here before the weekend







D


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yes the clips are removeable but don't ask me how. Actually I think you just press the 2 tabs that are touching the metal and they pop right out. Like I said above, one flew across the room & the other just dropped. Or pressing the top tab down would loose it enough for it to pop then the bottom will just lift off.

Heh heh!! We were writing the Noctua answer at the same time.









Yeah, Rayshi, if you use a Noctua in the top and a strong 140 in the bottom front you will have a strong wind out of the top of the case.


Thanks. Probably mess around with it tonight before heading to bed. I'm too obsessive to leave those 2 clips, un-clipped.







I don't about any other OCD-types, but personally, I don't mind being OCD. lol


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yes the clips are removeable but don't ask me how. Actually I think you just press the 2 tabs that are touching the metal and they pop right out. Like I said above, one flew across the room & the other just dropped. Or pressing the top tab down would loose it enough for it to pop then the bottom will just lift off.

Heh heh!! We were writing the Noctua answer at the same time.









Yeah, Rayshi, if you use a Noctua in the top and a strong 140 in the bottom front you will have a strong wind out of the top of the case.


Would a R4 be fine for the front? I just bought 4 those >_<?


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayshi*


Thanks







Since I have prime It should be here before the weekend







D


Prime. Nice!

FYI, I ordered mine from Amazon... Not sure if this is the case 100% of the time, but they took about 3 weeks from order date to delivery date. Just in case you were in a hurry. Amazon did, however, on the page with the Noctua's product details, mention in writing it would be about 3 to 4 weeks delivery time.

Just an FYI.

EDIT: Just looked at the link. Guess they must have been out-of-stock at the time I ordered. Looks like they have 5 in stock for shipping.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayshi*


Would a R4 be fine for the front? I just bought 4 those >_<?


CM R4 are good fans. I have an R4 120mm in the front of my case (mounted to the Scythe Kama Bay, in the drive bay). I wouldn't consider the R4's a "best" but definitely high quality fans in it's price range. (And there are a lot of fans in that price range).


----------



## DefecTalisman

There is allot of mention of the R4 fans all over, but no one mentions what model of R4 they are. R4 seems to be the start of allot of CM fan part numbers ?
My 200mm starts with R4(1000rpm), my sickle flows start in R4(2000rpm) and the excalibur I am getting starts with R4 ?
So which ones have you got ?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Prime. Nice!

FYI, I ordered mine from Amazon... Not sure if this is the case 100% of the time, but they took about 3 weeks from order date to delivery date. Just in case you were in a hurry. Amazon did, however, on the page with the Noctua's product details, mention in writing it would be about 3 to 4 weeks delivery time.

Just an FYI.

EDIT: Just looked at the link. Guess they must have been out-of-stock at the time I ordered. Looks like they have 5 in stock for shipping.

Yeah, they aren't actually "in stock" at Amazon. Moddersmart sends them to Amazon then they ship them to the buyer. One of ours took 3 days (usually the next day if the order is in by midnight), of course it went into the Scout, the other took 5 days & went into my case. Moddersmart is in New Mexico.
Hmmm, maybe I'm wrong, looks like they actually have them at the Fernley distribution depot now.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
There is allot of mention of the R4 fans all over, but no one mentions what model of R4 they are. R4 seems to be the start of allot of CM fan part numbers ?
My 200mm starts with R4(1000rpm), my sickle flows start in R4(2000rpm) and the excalibur I am getting starts with R4 ?
So which ones have you got ?

Good point.









I am using R4-L2R-20AC-GP


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
There is allot of mention of the R4 fans all over, but no one mentions what model of R4 they are. R4 seems to be the start of allot of CM fan part numbers ?
My 200mm starts with R4(1000rpm), my sickle flows start in R4(2000rpm) and the excalibur I am getting starts with R4 ?
So which ones have you got ?

Mindy's R4 is: R4-L4S-10AB-GP That's a 140mm with 60.9 cfm and Blue LED's. I don't know if the 140 comes in red but I would guess the part number would be 10AR instead of the 10AB. Just a guess.

Your is 120mm right Clee??


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
There is allot of mention of the R4 fans all over, but no one mentions what model of R4 they are. R4 seems to be the start of allot of CM fan part numbers ?
My 200mm starts with R4(1000rpm), my sickle flows start in R4(2000rpm) and the excalibur I am getting starts with R4 ?
So which ones have you got ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103063


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Mindy's R4 is: R4-L4S-10AB-GP That's a 140mm with 60.9 cfm and Blue LED's. I don't know if the 140 comes in red but I would guess the part number would be 10AR instead of the 10AB. Just a guess.

Your is 120mm right Clee??

Yep a 120mm. Black with Blue LED instead of the clear acrylic.

My guess would be that the serials following "R4-L..." pertains to size, color (black or clear) and LED color.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103063

I'm going to safely assume this is the same as mine but in red LED.


----------



## DefecTalisman

R4-L2R-20CR-GP x2 for H50 push/pull. Looking at using the corsair fan that came with the H50 and the rear 120mm fan from the scout as shrouds for this setup. Also I am tempted to get another R4-L2R-20CR-GP to put as another push with another 120mm homemade shroud.

R4-LUS-10AR-GP x1 on my side window







Not to loud and had a noticible difference in temps after this puppy.

R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 x1/x2(maybe swap out the 140mm top exhaust also?) still to financed


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
My guess would be that the serials following "R4-L..." pertains to size, color (black or clear) and LED color.

Yeah that makes sense.

R4-L2R-20CR-GP / R4-LUS-10AR-GP / R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 / R4-L4S-10AB-GP / R4-L2R-20AC-GP
- R4 = ? ? ?
- L = ? ? ?
- 2/4/US = 120mm/140mm/? ? ?
- R/S/EX/L = ? ? ? / Silent / Excalibur / ? ? ?
- 10/20 = clossest 100rpm
- A/C = Acrylic / Clear (but then my 200mm clear doesn't hold up here)
- R/K/B/C = LED colour (Red/? ? ?/Blue/Clear)
- GP/R0 = ? ? ?


----------



## Danny_B

Woot it's my birthday!

Hopefully today I can get my computer up and running. Had trouble with the CPU Cooler yesterday >.>


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I really like: *6. liberalelephant's: Ingenious Ugliness.*










Smart. Making the exterior seem not so great so maybe it would keep theft away at college.











> ...& on an unrelated note...


Today I turned 27 years old..

..I did not have a party.

..I will not have a party.

..I have the day off from work.

..I shall go to Frys later for a new GPU.

..Then I will return home to install it.

..I guess I will be having a party, after all.


Congratulations mate, me myself is turning 16 on friday wich means I can start too drive cars with my parents supervising, also a swedish counterpart of Newegg has a "super mega offer" tomorrow and I told me mother that I want what ever they have as an offer ^^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


*The Newest Addition to EXODUS: XFX 5770







*
*Upgraded from ATI Radeon 3870*

*Since GPU installations are pretty much 'plug & play' I think pictures are enough for this update. Don't let me down-play this upgrade though, I am THRILLED to have a new GPU!

EDIT: Quick FYI.. I couldn't get the "tool-less" clips to fit correctly, so I used the thumb-screws. Any one else run into this problem & find an alternate solution?*


I'm using the Thumbscrews aswell, think they feel alot more secure especially with the extra weight from the fullcover waterblock









Offtopic: My apllicanion too a "High School" in my town has been aproved







So after the summer I will be studying Sience with Focus on Math and Computers (Mostly basics, programming and Networking and a lot of Physics >:] ) Guess who's a happy guy


----------



## grassh0ppa

This is a pic of me waiting for my PSU....Since I got a pic of my Storm Scout does that mean I'm offical now?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
There is allot of mention of the R4 fans all over, but no one mentions what model of R4 they are. R4 seems to be the start of allot of CM fan part numbers ?
My 200mm starts with R4(1000rpm), my sickle flows start in R4(2000rpm) and the excalibur I am getting starts with R4 ?
So which ones have you got ?

well you seem to have all ready gotten your answer

but heirs what i have i have 5 of this one (2 in the front one on the side one on the top.) and a corsair fan on my cooling duct.

they aren't the best fans by far but for the price you cant beat them


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
There is allot of mention of the R4 fans all over, but no one mentions what model of R4 they are. R4 seems to be the start of allot of CM fan part numbers ?
My 200mm starts with R4(1000rpm), my sickle flows start in R4(2000rpm) and the excalibur I am getting starts with R4 ?
So which ones have you got ?

When people are talking about the R4's they are usually refering to the 120mm versions...

Cooler Master 120mm Fans

As the 120mm R4's are the most popular R4's, and they have the LED's and have great Static pressure, high CFM and depending on RPM's, they have low dB. I think Cooler Master makes a 140mm R4 with a Blue LED too.

I have two Green's - R4-L2R-20CG-GP - In my Tt Armor Case, Mounting on front.
I have four Red's - R4-L2R-20CR-GP - In my Storm Scout, two on side panel, two on H50 in push/pull with shroud.

It doesn't really matter what Part number, or what color... as they are all the same fans, with the same specs; unless you're looking at that 140mm version.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa* 
This is a pic of me waiting for my PSU....Since I got a pic of my Storm Scout does that mean I'm offical now?









Yesa grassh0ppa. You full member. Be sure to get sig php from front page and wear colors.









On another note, I received my second replacement board yesterday and promptly got the FF code







I know it happens, but I find it highly unlikely that two separate replacement boards are faulty. I've used another PSU with the same results-FF code. I checked out my 5770 in a friends machine and it's fine. FF code for my board is power on first CPU initialization. I don't think its the ram because according to the manual there's 5 codes that should show between the FF code and the memory initialization. What do you guys think? Is it possible that when my first board fried it junked the CPU as well?


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yesa grassh0ppa. You full member. Be sure to get sig php from front page and wear colors.









On another note, I received my second replacement board yesterday and promptly got the FF code







I know it happens, but I find it highly unlikely that two separate replacement boards are faulty. I've used another PSU with the same results-FF code. I checked out my 5770 in a friends machine and it's fine. FF code for my board is power on first CPU initialization. I don't think its the ram because according to the manual there's 5 codes that should show between the FF code and the memory initialization. What do you guys think? Is it possible that when my first board fried it junked the CPU as well?

Thanks.

As for your problem, I don't even know what FF-Code is.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny_B* 
Woot it's my birthday!

Hopefully today I can get my computer up and running. Had trouble with the CPU Cooler yesterday >.>

Seriously? Happy birthday dude. Should have told me sooner. Text me when you get out of class. I'm probably not gonna be in school today. I found that 212+ at Fry's so I'm just gonna go pick it up for you and you can pay me back later. We should be able to get everything done today


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Congratulations mate, me myself is turning 16 on friday wich means I can start too drive cars with my parents supervising, also a swedish counterpart of Newegg has a "super mega offer" tomorrow and I told me mother that I want what ever they have as an offer ^^

I'm using the Thumbscrews aswell, think they feel alot more secure especially with the extra weight from the fullcover waterblock









Offtopic: My apllicanion too a "High School" in my town has been aproved







So after the summer I will be studying Sience with Focus on Math and Computers (Mostly basics, programming and Networking and a lot of Physics >:] ) Guess who's a happy guy


*Happy Pre-Birthday!

I agree with you about the thumb screws feeling more secure. Even if the tool-less clips worked with the GPU, I probably wouldn't have used it.. It's just too much weight on the PCI-Express slot to support the card.

Congrats on the application approval! Only 16 and starting to learn Networking... That's a nice head start. Do you know what you want to major in college yet?*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny_B* 
Woot it's my birthday!

Hopefully today I can get my computer up and running. Had trouble with the CPU Cooler yesterday >.>


*Happy Birthday Danny_B! Hope your build goes smoothly without a hitch!*









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
On another note, I received my second replacement board yesterday and promptly got the FF code







I know it happens, but I find it highly unlikely that two separate replacement boards are faulty. I've used another PSU with the same results-FF code. I checked out my 5770 in a friends machine and it's fine. FF code for my board is power on first CPU initialization. I don't think its the ram because according to the manual there's 5 codes that should show between the FF code and the memory initialization. What do you guys think? Is it possible that when my first board fried it junked the CPU as well?


*







"FF" refers to an error, prior to POST, correct? If so, (from my meager understanding) I don't know if you can draw a conclusion to a fried CPU yet without using a un-flawed motherboard. I would like to think it's more likely the motherboard is failing to access the CPU at all during POST process.

Even hearing about a possible fried CPU from someone else scares me, so let's not go there yet.

I want to hear a happy ending to this motherboard woe. Keep us posted Rockr. I think everything will turn out okay with the fresh motherboard. *Crossing Fingers**


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Seriously? Happy birthday dude. Should have told me sooner. Text me when you get out of class. I'm probably not gonna be in school today. I found that 212+ at Fry's so I'm just gonna go pick it up for you and you can pay me back later. We should be able to get everything done today










Are you 2 friends outside of OCN?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Thanks. Probably mess around with it tonight before heading to bed. I'm too obsessive to leave those 2 clips, un-clipped.







I don't about any other OCD-types, but personally, I don't mind being OCD. lol

Being OCD is like being precise. 7 times....


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
*Happy Pre-Birthday!

I agree with you about the thumb screws feeling more secure. Even if the tool-less clips worked with the GPU, I probably wouldn't have used it.. It's just too much weight on the PCI-Express slot to support the card.

Congrats on the application approval! Only 16 and starting to learn Networking... That's a nice head start. Do you know what you want to major in college yet?*


Thank you









And for College I'm planing for something called Civil Engineer in computer science (International with more focus on foreign languages like Japanese) it's a 5 year degree at one of swedens best universities, or just a plain what I just said at the finest university, cause if i keep up my school work from now (Like Only A's and B's(The B's are in crappy stuff like arts, music and such)) it whould be no match


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Being OCD is like being precise. 7 times....

Couldn't have put it better myself!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yesa grassh0ppa. You full member. Be sure to get sig php from front page and wear colors.









On another note, I received my second replacement board yesterday and promptly got the FF code







I know it happens, but I find it highly unlikely that two separate replacement boards are faulty. I've used another PSU with the same results-FF code. I checked out my 5770 in a friends machine and it's fine. FF code for my board is power on first CPU initialization. I don't think its the ram because according to the manual there's 5 codes that should show between the FF code and the memory initialization. What do you guys think? Is it possible that when my first board fried it junked the CPU as well?

Try your HT ... it is probably set at 2000. Turn it down to 1800 and see what happens. Bump up your North Bridge voltage to 1.33Volts.


----------



## Enigma8750

I run TWO 5770s in crossfire and I get great scores it plays My Games really good. Here is my Unique Heaven Results with the two in crossfire and with one. Here is the Results with Two in Crossfire.










Here is with only ONE 5770


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Are you 2 friends outside of OCN?

Actually, we met for the first time last week. Didn't know he lived near me til I saw his profile. Turns out we're in the same zip code. We actually met up again yesterday and tried to get his Scout working with all the parts he just ordered but ran into some issues so we're gonna try it again today and take pics for you all.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. Rockr69.. According to page 2.21 of your msi Manual. *FF= Power on and first initialize CPU*... I was looking at one of the bios updates and one was for AMD Black Editions for overclocking. Which means it is getting to the Processor and stopping. Your only way to fix that is have a spare AMD AM3 Chip that is Locked so you could update to the latest bios. I swear I wont say it again but get one of the new 890 boards with Sata 2 and Sata 3 and usb 2 and usb 3. Asus preferrably but the Gigabyte would be good too. if it didn' look like a box of Leggos.


----------



## Masta21

well...so much for my love of sapphire, they have limited their vapor-x 5850 so damn much...can only go up 40 on the gpu clock, from 735 to 775 :/

sending it back and getting one of the new asus 5850s ><


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


It doesn't really matter what Part number, or what color... as they are all the same fans, with the same specs; unless you're looking at that 140mm version.


Thats not true, because in the 120mm range there are R4's that range from 600rpm-2000rpm and big differencens in air flow. The silent range(1000rpm+) look almost the same as the ones you and me are running(2000rpm+-).


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Thats not true, because in the 120mm range there are R4's that range from 600rpm-2000rpm and big differencens in air flow. The silent range(1000rpm+) look almost the same as the ones you and me are running(2000rpm+-).

Ah good point, I hadn't even noticed some of the other 120mm's they have with the R4 part number. I've only ever seen the blue, red and green LED ones, as well as a standard smoked non-LED one! lol


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Rayshi... The only thing you need is some zip ties for those loose wires in the case. other than that. it looks really good. I really like the two Vertical Red Cathodes in the front. It gives it a mean look.

I went out to Frys today and did 2 things
1) Bought a **** load of Black Zip Ties
2) Bought a extension cabler for my 24pin and an extension cable for my 8pin

the one thing made me sad was that i had to remove my V8 to be able to replace remove and put the extention cable for the 8 pin and I noticed that when i installed the V8 the first time around it was so much harder and I discovered that it was because i forgot to move the pin to the inside(if u have the v8 u know what i'm talking about) and to put it back it it was so much easier.
I'm already a pro at putting thermal paste in


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay.. Rockr69.. According to page 2.21 of your msi Manual. * FF= Power on and first initialize CPU*... I was looking at one of the bios updates and one was for AMD Black Editions for overclocking. Which means it is getting to the Processor and stopping. Your only way to fix that is have a spare AMD AM3 Chip that is Locked so you could update to the latest bios. I swear I wont say it again but get one of the new 890 boards with Sata 2 and Sata 3 and usb 2 and usb 3. Asus preferrably but the Gigabyte would be good too. if it didn' look like a box of Leggos.


Thanks for the info E., but the board is the same revision as my first board, 1.1.
It started up no problem and was running like a champ with the BE 550 until the board fried. It shipped with BIOS 1.6 which supported the BE Phenom IIs so it should start with my chip. This is what is leading me to believe maybe the CPU go junked when the board fried. As for replacing the board with the newer chipset board, I been waiting four years to build this system so it was a one shot deal with money. I am back to work but it'll be a few weeks before we're running full speed again. So I'll have to wait for a few paychecks, catch up on some bills and probably go with 965 BE 125 watt X4. If the board starts then I'll RMA the X2 550 and save it for my home server build I'm planning. It's just disappointing cuz I drooped all that coin and was living in the fast lane finally and now the system just sits here collecting dust while I wait. Oh well what does a guy do? Wait some more I guess.


----------



## Crucial09

double


----------



## Masta21

it only holds up because you don't have tessellation...that really eats up cards.


----------



## Crucial09

Why can't the 285 do tessellation? I don't understand that. I tried googling it.
Can you explain please?


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Why can't the 285 do tessellation? I don't understand that. I tried googling it.
Can you explain please?


tessellation is direct x 11, simple as that.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masta21* 
tessellation is direct x 11, simple as that.

Then why does my 285(dx10 card) run heaven in dx 11?


----------



## Masta21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Then why does my 285(dx10 card) run heaven in dx 11?

heaven tries to make all cards run it in DX 11, but if your card doesn't support it then you won't have the option to turn on the DX 11 only features such as tessellation.


----------



## Crucial09

I see. Thanks Masta21. I was wondering why tessalation and replication were automatically disabled. Still runs great though. No need for me to upgrade(yet)


----------



## Danny_B

Danny_B and Devilsx Productions presents...

THE LITTLE SCOUT THAT COULD











I AM OFFICIALLY APART OF THE CLUB

But seriously since this is my first build, couldn't have done it without Devilsx, glad I met him here on OCN









Oh, and SCREW this CPU cooler, this is what held us back from finishing yesterday!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


well...so much for my love of sapphire, they have limited their vapor-x 5850 so damn much...can only go up 40 on the gpu clock, from 735 to 775 :/

sending it back and getting one of the new asus 5850s ><


Are you using MSI Afterburner? If not you install it and edit the config file to allow more than stock over clocking. You can google the instructions.


----------



## Masta21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Are you using MSI Afterburner? If not you install it and edit the config file to allow more than stock over clocking. You can google the instructions.

i tried msi afterburner with that one setting set to 1 to allow all cards...i tried amd gpu tool, and i even tried rivatuner. nothing works ><

and i don't feel like bricking my card by flashing the bios









but i think i found a nice replacement card from asus so it is all good.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=asus%205850


----------



## devilsx

Finished stealthing my optical drive. However, I think I might have threw the tray off its original operating plane by sagging it with more weight. It works, reads fine, but just makes faint clicking noise. I will reattach the stock faceplate and test it to make sure that is the case, then I can try again and make further modifications.

Materials needed.
DVD Drive, Scout's stock bay cover, tin snip, 3M 4010 clear double sided mounting tape, and patience of course. If anyone needs detailed instructions let me know.

Enjoy.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


well...so much for my love of sapphire, they have limited their vapor-x 5850 so damn much...can only go up 40 on the gpu clock, from 735 to 775 :/

sending it back and getting one of the new asus 5850s ><


Yeah that Vapor X is likely not a Reference design, they usually aren't, therefore likely has no voltage control and is limited on its overclocking.

Go with a pair of reference 5850's... I just got a Sapphire 5850 thats a Reference and I've cranked it up to 950 so far and I'm pretty sure I can push it up further to 1000mhz. I'm just waiting to get my new fans for my H50 so I can get that installed, finish up my cable management and then I'll probably work on some Fan mods to help temps and push my overclocks up higher...


----------



## Masta21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Yeah that Vapor X is likely not a Reference design, they usually aren't, therefore likely has no voltage control and is limited on its overclocking.

Go with a pair of reference 5850's... I just got a Sapphire 5850 thats a Reference and I've cranked it up to 950 so far and I'm pretty sure I can push it up further to 1000mhz. I'm just waiting to get my new fans for my H50 so I can get that installed, finish up my cable management and then I'll probably work on some Fan mods to help temps and push my overclocks up higher...


yea, i was thinking this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121375

it has unlocked voltage and unlocked limiter plus it comes with a nice cooler according to a few reviews it idles at about 40 and only hits 60-70 even overvolted and overclocked.


----------



## Rayshi

New XFX5850.
OMG this is so big it barely fit
*@BriSleep*
when i mean 3rd slot the other day i mean the positioning on the case of the card from top to bottom.
The PCB is vertically alligned with both the HDD and the 5.25 bays thats why i was wondering on the size of the 5870 and the location of the 12vs
*@General Enigma*
Done look my cables are more neatly arranged
Aren't you proud of me







?










I'll Post some more pics when my fans arrive tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Rogue1266

Ok, Her she again.. ya got to love this woman!!!!!!!! Enjoy.... She can hold my V8 any day.............


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 









New XFX5850.
OMG this is so big it barely fit
*@BriSleep*
when i mean 3rd slot the other day i mean the positioning on the case of the card from top to bottom.
The PCB is vertically alligned with both the HDD and the 5.25 bays thats why i was wondering on the size of the 5870 and the location of the 12vs
*@General Enigma*
Done look my cables are more neatly arranged
Aren't you proud of me







?










I'll Post some more pics when my fans arrive tomorrow or Friday.

So you bring your own Fan Club with you.. LOL.. VERY Nice Build.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 









New XFX5850.
OMG this is so big it barely fit
*@BriSleep*
when i mean 3rd slot the other day i mean the positioning on the case of the card from top to bottom.
The PCB is vertically alligned with both the HDD and the 5.25 bays thats why i was wondering on the size of the 5870 and the location of the 12vs
*@General Enigma*
Done look my cables are more neatly arranged
Aren't you proud of me







?










I'll Post some more pics when my fans arrive tomorrow or Friday.


Looks great!!
As for your card barely fitting, it looks like you bent the power cable for the graphic card a bit there against the hdd cage.
You should see if you can run them through one of the holes of the hdd cage to put less bend on it!
Looks fantastic though.
Check my rig, click my sig storm sniper link.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Just added two 120mm CoolerMaster R4 fans to the side panel. Those with 1 more 120mm and two stock fans, this case is flowing and temps are low.
Attachment 150733
with the added fans my cpu idle temp went from 38 to 32. And on full load it went from 52 down to 45! Oh and the GPU is chilling too. I wasn't a big fan of the side panel at first but it definitely serves a purpose.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Ok, Her she again.. ya got to love this woman!!!!!!!! Enjoy.... She can hold my V8 any day.............










She looks Italian. Very Nice


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny_B*


Danny_B and Devilsx Productions presents...

THE LITTLE SCOUT THAT COULD











I AM OFFICIALLY APART OF THE CLUB

But seriously since this is my first build, couldn't have done it without Devilsx, glad I met him here on OCN









Oh, and SCREW this CPU cooler, this is what held us back from finishing yesterday!!!!





Great teamwork guys. Glad to know that you guy are becoming fast friends and it took the CMSSC to start it all. Praise God.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Great teamwork guys. Glad to know that you guy are becoming fast friends and it took the CMSSC to start it all. Praise God.

Yeah it was a good day


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
She looks Italian. Very Nice

I just found out who she is. Sorry if Enigma was keeping the details to himself and I ruined it for him









http://www.fhmonline.com/images/medi...k/_o8e4432.jpg

Her name is Amanda Gift.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
I just found out who she is. Sorry if Enigma was keeping the details to himself and I ruined it for him









http://www.fhmonline.com/images/medi...k/_o8e4432.jpg

Her name is Amanda Gift.

Well she certainly is a gift! To quote Jayne Cobb "I'll be in my bunk"

On different topic, I spoke with AMD today and we think the CPU died. The only two things I haven't been able test is the CPU and the RAM. The FF code for my board is Power on, CPU 1st initialization. Then 5 steps later the RAM initializes. So we think, AMD and myself, the CPU is broken and though it heats up the heat sink it's not starting properly. So on the RMA path with yet another component. Two weeks till I know for sure.


----------



## Rogue1266

Sorry Rockr69.. But I have to go back on the subject.....
devilsx is right!!! Amanda Gift.. Ck out the Video... She's CMHD'S-TV woman for Jan. 2010...... And she is not from Italy.. I called them on it too.... hahahahaha ck it out.... 







YouTube- CMHD.TV - CMHD Girl of January 2010 Amanda Gift


----------



## devilsx

A special gift to you all:

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/6...r1920x1080.jpg

If you want a different resolution let me know and I and whip one up.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


I just found out who she is. Sorry if Enigma was keeping the details to himself and I ruined it for him









http://www.fhmonline.com/images/medi...k/_o8e4432.jpg

Her name is Amanda Gift.


 Nice find Brother... Rep+ U up bud... Nice one......







Tc all... Talk with all later...


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny_B*


Danny_B and Devilsx Productions presents...

THE LITTLE SCOUT THAT COULD











I AM OFFICIALLY APART OF THE CLUB

But seriously since this is my first build, couldn't have done it without Devilsx, glad I met him here on OCN









Oh, and SCREW this CPU cooler, this is what held us back from finishing yesterday!!!!





*Great team-work!









You guys did a good job on this build. Very well done! I like how you used the existing metal drive panels to attach the front drive bay fan. Good thinking!

So, did you return the Thermaltake cooler & install the CM Hyper 212+?*

*EDIT:
Can we get a picture of the interior? Show us your insides! *

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Finished stealthing my optical drive. However, I think I might have threw the tray off its original operating plane by sagging it with more weight. It works, reads fine, but just makes faint clicking noise. I will reattach the stock faceplate and test it to make sure that is the case, then I can try again and make further modifications.

Materials needed.
DVD Drive, Scout's stock bay cover, tin snip, 3M 4010 clear double sided mounting tape, and patience of course. If anyone needs detailed instructions let me know.

Enjoy.



*I really like what you did. Not sure if others have done this prior to you, but it's the first I've seen it. Hope you can get it to work without the drive clicking. Good work!*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayshi*


OMG this is so big it barely fit



*That's what she said.









..All seriousness though, great job on your rig!







*


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
*Great team-work!









You guys did a good job on this build. Very well done! I like how you used the existing metal drive panels to attach the front drive bay fan. Good thinking!

So, did you return the Thermaltake cooler & install the CM Hyper 212+?*

*EDIT:
Can we get a picture of the interior? Show us your insides!*

*I really like what you did. Not sure if others have done this prior to you, but it's the first I've seen it. Hope you can get it to work without the drive clicking. Good work!*

*That's what she said.









..All seriousness though, great job on your rig!







*

Thank you







Somehow I forgot to upload the inside pic, but here it is with the 212+ installed. I would have taken more and better pics but I didn't bring my tripod over there. And yeah, that Themaltake one sucked, it even cut my hand as I tried to install it. I blame Intel too for the push-pin design. All is well in the end.

Regarding the DVD drive, I will work on it more tomorrow and see what I can do with it.

Cheers.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny_B* 
Woot it's my birthday!

Hopefully today I can get my computer up and running. Had trouble with the CPU Cooler yesterday >.>

I've been away all day and probably won't be here tomorrow so:

Happy Birthday Danny_B!!!


----------



## clee413

*Not sure who has been following this recent work-log of Bill Owen, but if you haven't seen it yet, you're missing out!!

He has titled it "Overkill 922":








Link to the work log








Link to final shots
*
*Before:*
*








*
*After:*
*







*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masta21* 
tessellation is direct x 11, simple as that.

Well, it's not DX 11. DX 11 has tesselation but the hardware your using has to have the compute power to do it. It's actually a math thing & an M.C. Escher way of doing math.

Really old games, like back when games ran on DOS4GW and you had to have a special boot to clear everything out of the memory so it could run right. These games used polygons to map out the surface of something and then texture units to stretch across them to try to make things smoother, less angular.
Any game where the AI can shoot at you or see you through a wall isn't using Hardware Tesselation. The new games, video cards and DX 11 use it to try to make it look like there are no angles except where they're supposed to be and no gaps between changes in color and texture. It's helped get rid of stuff like mip-mapping and having giant packets in your game to provide the textures, fewer packets = less packet retriveal, less chatting between the GPU and the game engine, faster better looking, more realistic game play.

Here's a link to the google listings: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&r...lation&spell=1

This is a little known review site, this video shows the difference pretty well:
http://forums.legitreviews.com/about27176.html


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
On different topic, I spoke with AMD today and we think the CPU died. The only two things I haven't been able test is the CPU and the RAM. The FF code for my board is Power on, CPU 1st initialization. Then 5 steps later the RAM initializes. So we think, AMD and myself, the CPU is broken and though it heats up the heat sink it's not starting properly. So on the RMA path with yet another component. Two weeks till I know for sure.

Ouch! Sorry to hear that the CPU is dead.









I was really hoping that wasn't the case, Rockr. On the bright-side, you have isolated the problem & can now begin resolving the issue. It's only a matter of time before you solve the problem and get back running.

I wish you fast shipping, no more faulty motherboards (or any other components)! At least it's another page you can add to your tech's notebook.


----------



## clee413

Dig the new avatar guys









*CMSSC!!*


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*











Dig the new avatar guys









*CMSSC!!*


Lol kick ass. That's some club loyalty there.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Lol kick ass. That's some club loyalty there.


Thanks Devilsx! I'm wearing it with pride!


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Thanks Devilsx! I'm wearing it with pride!


Did you see the wallpaper I made for you guys? A few posts back.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Did you see the wallpaper I made for you guys? A few posts back.


I did. That was nice of you.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Thank you







Somehow I forgot to upload the inside pic, but here it is with the 212+ installed. I would have taken more and better pics but I didn't bring my tripod over there. And yeah, that Themaltake one sucked, it even cut my hand as I tried to install it. I blame Intel too for the push-pin design. All is well in the end.

Regarding the DVD drive, I will work on it more tomorrow and see what I can do with it.

Cheers.

Lookin good. If you flip that PSU over you can run all that wiring behind the motherboard tray for a much cleaner look.


----------



## Danny_B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


*Great team-work!









You guys did a good job on this build. Very well done! I like how you used the existing metal drive panels to attach the front drive bay fan. Good thinking!

So, did you return the Thermaltake cooler & install the CM Hyper 212+?*

*EDIT:
Can we get a picture of the interior? Show us your insides! *

*I really like what you did. Not sure if others have done this prior to you, but it's the first I've seen it. Hope you can get it to work without the drive clicking. Good work!*

*That's what she said.









..All seriousness though, great job on your rig!







*


Thanks! Had lots of fun doing it.
And I will, didn't get a chance to yet. Can't wait to get rid of that thing lol

And yeah got idea from Devilsx actually for the front drive bay fan, he was the one who did it first. I was originally going to use it for push/pull on the cpu cooler but there was one back there anyway for that, so I stuck it somewhere else.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I've been away all day and probably won't be here tomorrow so:

Happy Birthday Danny_B!!!










Woooo hooo, thanks bud!


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Lookin good. If you flip that PSU over you can run all that wiring behind the motherboard tray for a much cleaner look.

I suggested that too but his Scout is actually on bare carpet so that wouldn't have worked, as the dust would be sucked into the PSU, so unless he moves the Scout elsewhere or elevate it there's not much we can do at the moment. Plus he wanted the red fan to show. We'll look into some extension cables for the 24 and 4pin power cables later.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
...We'll look into some extension cables for the 24 and 4pin power cables later.

I actually had a short conversation with ROM about the 24-PIN ATX Extension I am using. It comes pre-sleeved (black) for $9.99 + $2.99 Shipping via Newegg. I bought mine from Fry's Electronics, prior to Newegg stocking them (or at least being aware they stocked them).

I'm sure there are other brands you can use as well, but just thought I'd share the one I am using, since the subject came up.

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16812170007


















Below is a link to an image of my PC interior with the NZXT Extension. Located on the top right-hand side of the motherboard, reach out from behind the motherboard tray.

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/3483/007kr.jpg


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I actually had a short conversation with ROM about the 24-PIN ATX Extension I am using. It comes pre-sleeved (black) for $9.99 + $2.99 Shipping via Newegg. I bought mine from Fry's Electronics, prior to Newegg stocking them (or at least being aware they stocked them).

I'm sure there are other brands you can use as well, but just thought I'd share the one I am using, since the subject came up.

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16812170007


















Below is a link to an image of my PC interior with the NZXT Extension. Located on the top right-hand side of the motherboard, reach out from behind the motherboard tray.

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/3483/007kr.jpg

Thats the one i'm using.


----------



## Striker36

i was thinking about going that route for my case project. but the corsair TX PSUs have REALLY long cables. so i allredy have a project on cable management...


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Dig the new avatar guys









*CMSSC!!*


Very nice!! Did you do that? How, what program? If you tell me Paint I'm going to freak!


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I actually had a short conversation with ROM about the 24-PIN ATX Extension I am using. It comes pre-sleeved (black) for $9.99 + $2.99 Shipping via Newegg. I bought mine from Fry's Electronics, prior to Newegg stocking them (or at least being aware they stocked them).

I'm sure there are other brands you can use as well, but just thought I'd share the one I am using, since the subject came up.

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16812170007


















Below is a link to an image of my PC interior with the NZXT Extension. Located on the top right-hand side of the motherboard, reach out from behind the motherboard tray.

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/3483/007kr.jpg


Thank you for the suggestions, and this is Danny_b's rig and it's ultimately his decision as to what to spend money on. However, in my own rig I do use the NZXT extension kit







I have both the 24-pin and the 8-pin from Fry's as well, my 8-pin is hidden up top wedged between the Noctua and the mobo plate, and my 24-pin is actually wrapped underneath my mobo since the individual sleeved wires allow me to flatten it enough to do that. Here's how it's set up in my rig:

http://img94.imageshack.us/g/cablehiding2.jpg/

Also, a tip for you, the USB header cables as well as power/reset/hdd activity wires can also run underneath the motherboard like so:

http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/652...organize13.jpg


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Very nice!! Did you do that? How, what program? If you tell me Paint I'm going to freak!










No, lol, not MS Paint. I used Adobe Photoshop 7.0

All I did was use a .png image file of the OCN Logo:

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...clock-logo.png

Then typed "CLEE 413", "overclock.net", and "CMSSC".

"CLEE 413 (next line) overclock.net" are using *Fish* text lining. Then I layer the text with *Outside Glow* and *Shader*.

For, "CMSSC" the text lining is *Arc*. Layered with *Drop Shadow*.

"Save as" a .png file type (a .png file type keeps the background transparent where as a .jpg would fill the background white).


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


No, lol, not MS Paint. I used Adobe Photoshop 7.0

All I did was use a .png image file of the OCN Logo:

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...clock-logo.png

Then typed "CLEE 413", "overclock.net", and "CMSSC".

"CLEE 413 (next line) overclock.net" are using *Fish* text lining. Then I layer the text with *Outside Glow* and *Shader*.

For, "CMSSC" the text lining is *Arc*. Layered with *Drop Shadow*.

"Save as" a .png file type (a .png file type keeps the background transparent where as a .jpg would fill the background white).


Nice. Good to know there's another Ps user on here. I'm a freelance graphic designer myself. I made that wallpaper with Ps CS3. Found an actual vector of the OCN logo in Illustrator format and I just exported that to Ps. Let me know if anyone needs it in the future.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Thank you for the suggestions, and this is Danny_b's rig and it's ultimately his decision as to what to spend money on. However, in my own rig I do use the NZXT extension kit







I have both the 24-pin and the 8-pin from Fry's as well, my 8-pin is hidden up top wedged between the Noctua and the mobo plate, and my 24-pin is actually wrapped underneath my mobo since the individual sleeved wires allow me to flatten it enough to do that. Here's how it's set up in my rig:

http://img94.imageshack.us/g/cablehiding2.jpg/

Also, a tip for you, the USB header cables as well as power/reset/hdd activity wires can also run underneath the motherboard like so:

http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/652...organize13.jpg


Very nice tips for cable management. I haven't run any cables between the motherboard's tray & the motherboard before. I wish I had realized that before I finished installing the motherboard.









Good to know! For me, sounds like a fun rainy day project. I love rainy day projects - especially if it's literally raining! The cables for the LED HDD, PWR LED, etc & the USB are quite ugly to look at; it will be great to hide them even more.

2 quick questions (to satisfy my OCD)

1. Is that electrical tape you are using on the USB cables?
2. The cables that run in-between the motherboard tray & motherboard, since they touch the motherboard, don't cause any harm or problems?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Very nice tips for cable management. I haven't run any cables between the motherboard's tray & the motherboard before. I wish I had realized that before I finished installing the motherboard.









Good to know! For me, sounds like a fun rainy day project. I love rainy day projects - especially if it's literally raining! The cables for the LED HDD, PWR LED, etc & the USB are quite ugly to look at; it will be great to hide them even more.

2 quick questions (to satisfy my OCD)

1. Is that electrical tape you are using on the USB cables?
2. The cables that run in-between the motherboard tray & motherboard, since they touch the motherboard, don't cause any harm or problems?

they shouldn't. the insulation would protect it all. and the stand offs leave enough room for the smaller stuff (like pictured) will actually have some room to move around if you play with them . so yea. no harm. just make sure you are not compressing them or or tweaking the motherboard


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
they shouldn't. the insulation would protect it all. and the stand offs leave enough room for the smaller stuff (like pictured) will actually have some room to move around if you play with them . so yea. no harm. just make sure you are not compressing them or or tweaking the motherboard

Yes, what he said. They are properly shielded, just avoid having too much stuff behind where the CPU sits since that spot is hotter than the rest.

Edit: Yes that's black electrical tape over the USB header cables, but you ziptie them too since overtime the tape will start to melt off like mine did. So I just took it off.


----------



## Enigma8750

I Love this Avatar.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









I Love this Avatar.

Thanks General!







Semper Fi! Do or die!


----------



## Danny_B

Hm those cables aren't too much. Might look into them soon, good find!

Oh and very nice wallpaper Zeke!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









I Love this Avatar.

Ya thats nice and classy, good job clee413!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ya thats nice and classy, good job clee413!

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny_B* 
Hm those cables aren't too much. Might look into them soon, good find!

Oh and very nice wallpaper Zeke!

Yep, if/when you get them I'll help you put them in.


----------



## Enigma8750

It really is impressive.. I would love for you to do a couple of those just as CMSSC Logos for correspondence and other things..


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
Just added two 120mm CoolerMaster R4 fans to the side panel. Those with 1 more 120mm and two stock fans, this case is flowing and temps are low.
Attachment 150733
with the added fans my cpu idle temp went from 38 to 32. And on full load it went from 52 down to 45! Oh and the GPU is chilling too. I wasn't a big fan of the side panel at first but it definitely serves a purpose.


THAT, is certainly good to know!

I have one, 120mm R4 with Red LED on my Scouts side panel now, blowing on my Vid card. I think it's made a noticeable difference in my vid card temps too.

But I got three more 120mm Red R4's on the way! Should have them by tomorrow and installed over the weekend. One of those is going to be added to Side and then I'm using the other two for my Corsair H50.

Can't wait to get that all finalized so I can officially say that my build is finished!


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


It really is impressive.. I would love for you to do a couple of those just as CMSSC Logos for correspondence and other things..


*Not a problem, I'd be happy to!*

For design, I am thinking:

Overclock.net Logo (Flame)
*Line 1 Text:* CMSSC
*Line 2 Text:* overclock.net
..or, if you prefer..

Overclock.net Logo (Flame)
*Line 1 Text:* Cooler Master
*Line 2 Text:* Storm Scout Club
..In fact, I'll make both designs (and maybe a few others) so you can pick. FYI, my photo-shop skills are sub-par, but I will make them as professional as I can.

I should have time to make a few tonight, & feel free to suggest any font styles. If possible, provide a link or a download of a font pack, if you have a specific one in mind.


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


*Not a problem, I'd be happy to!*

For design, I am thinking:

Overclock.net Logo (Flame)
*Line 1 Text:* CMSSC
*Line 2 Text:* overclock.net
..or, if you prefer..

Overclock.net Logo (Flame)
*Line 1 Text:* Cooler Master
*Line 2 Text:* Storm Scout Club
..In fact, I'll make both designs (and maybe a few others) so you can pick. FYI, my photo-shop skills are sub-par, but I will make them as professional as I can.

I should have time to make a few tonight, & feel free to suggest any font styles. If possible, provide a link or a download of a font pack, if you have a specific one in mind.


Would you provide us with some PSDs?


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











I Love this Avatar.


I must say that is a great looking avatar, well done Clee!


----------



## Enigma8750

I would like to see.

The flame With the CMSSC and then OCN


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayshi*


Would you provide us with some PSDs?










As in a ".psd" file type? If so, sure, not a problem to save files in an additional format.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


I must say that is a great looking avatar, well done Clee!


Thanks JS!

Nice to see you posting more often lately.









Any new modifications coming up?

Edit: If my memory serves me right, I believe you are currently working on changes to your water cooling tubing?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I would like to see.

The flame With the CMSSC and then OCN


Aye aye, Sir! *Salute*


----------



## Enigma8750

Feel free to do several different ideas. I think you already have an Idea of what you like and we will look at several and make our own decisions on which one we like. But thank you for the effort.


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
As in a ".psd" file type? If so, sure, not a problem to save files in an additional format.

Yeah so we can just mess with the text layers


----------



## Steview

Hey guys been busy updating my Scout with Hardware.









I've attached some pics.









Just added:









Intel SSD 80G X25M
Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme Fan Controller
2 - 120MM Scythe Ultra Kaze 3k Fans (H50)
3 - 120MM Scythe S-Flex SFF21F
1 - Red Cold Cathode
Resleeved some wiring which included all the new fans.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steview* 
Hey guys been busy updating my Scout with Hardware.









I've attached some pics.









Just added:









Intel SSD 80G X25M
Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme Fan Controller
2 - 120MM Scythe Ultra Kaze 3k Fans (H50)
3 - 120MM Scythe S-Flex SFF21F
1 - Red Cold Cathode
Resleeved some wiring which included all the new fans.









Looks good Steview. Nicely done









What's the length of your Red Cold Cathode?


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I actually had a short conversation with ROM about the 24-PIN ATX Extension I am using. It comes pre-sleeved (black) for $9.99 + $2.99 Shipping via Newegg. I bought mine from Fry's Electronics, prior to Newegg stocking them (or at least being aware they stocked them).

I'm sure there are other brands you can use as well, but just thought I'd share the one I am using, since the subject came up.

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16812170007


















Below is a link to an image of my PC interior with the NZXT Extension. Located on the top right-hand side of the motherboard, reach out from behind the motherboard tray.

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/3483/007kr.jpg

Looks like I have something else to buy before I start my build. They have 6-pin ones as well.

(yes, I am that lazy that I don't want to do the sleeving myself)


----------



## Steview

Thanks, the box says 300mm/100mm its a Logisys one.









Happy Building!!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
Looks like I have something else to buy before I start my build. They have 6-pin ones as well.

(yes, I am that lazy that I don't want to do the sleeving myself)

I haven't yet learned how to sleeve cables myself yet. It's on my personal "To Do List" though.

NZXT makes pre-sleeved extension cables for a lot of cables. I have (used to use) the 8-Pin extender, and currently use CPU_Fan/SYS_Fan 3-Pin extender as well. I'm not sure if it's a 3 or 4 pin actually (because I don't use fan control).


----------



## Steview

Its actually pretty easy (sleeving) you can buy all the stuff at Fry's or order from the egg. The big trick is just to remember the locations and positioning of the wiring once you remove it from the connector.

This is all you need for tools:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-001-_-Product

You can buy a cheap heat gun at Home Depot:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004TUCV/...SIN=B00004TUCV

24.99 at the Depot its the same except for yellow colored casing.

Have Fun!!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I run TWO 5770s in crossfire and I get great scores it plays My Games really good. Here is my Unique Heaven Results with the two in crossfire and with one. Here is the Results with Two in Crossfire.










Here is with only ONE 5770










Update: Took vsync off and I can say my single gtx 285 ftw 2gb holds up okay against your cross fire, and at a higher resolution then your res.
I wish I had two of these in sli, not enough money to buy another one though.

Here is my score on one evga gtx 285 2gb ftw edition with a 53mhz overclock on the core to put it at 755mhz

Unigine

Heaven Benchmark v2.0

FPS:
56.4
Scores:
1421<<<<<<<<<****&*&*&**&*&**&&*&!!!!****OVERALL SCORE*****
Min FPS:
25.3
Max FPS:
120.6
Hardware

Binary:
Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release Mar 7 2010
Operating system:
Windows 7 (build 7600) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 870 @ 2.93GHz
CPU flags:
2933MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE41 SSE42 HTT
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285 8.17.11.9621 2048Mb
Settings

Render:
direct3d11
Mode:
1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders:
high
Textures:
high
Filter:
trilinear
Anisotropy:
4x
Occlusion:
enabled
Refraction:
enabled
Volumetric:
enabled
Replication:disabled
Tessellation:disabled
Unigine Corp. Â© 2005-2010


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
No, lol, not MS Paint. I used Adobe Photoshop 7.0

All I did was use a .png image file of the OCN Logo:

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...clock-logo.png

Then typed "CLEE 413", "overclock.net", and "CMSSC".

"CLEE 413 (next line) overclock.net" are using *Fish* text lining. Then I layer the text with *Outside Glow* and *Shader*.

For, "CMSSC" the text lining is *Arc*. Layered with *Drop Shadow*.

"Save as" a .png file type (a .png file type keeps the background transparent where as a .jpg would fill the background white).

Yeah, I knew that. That's exactly what I would have done.















Except my version of Corel photo paint doesn't run in Windows, or on a modern system, nor do I know what Outside Glow and Shader are, or Arc.
















I do know what drop shadow is!!









Oh yeah & this is why every time I ask....... Is there anyone that can take this: Attachment 150920 And just turn it into a line drawing. Not!







I get a whole bunch of answers. Not. It's pretty simple see the light blue lines that make up the 2 headed dragon. I just need that part of the drawing, not the lettering, not the symbols just the lines.
Ho hum, it's not like I have a Garage to do the etching in, anyway.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Update: Took vsync off and I can say my single gtx 285 ftw 2gb holds up okay against your cross fire, and at a higher resolution then your res.
I wish I had two of these in sli, not enough money to buy another one though.

Here is my score on one evga gtx 285 2gb ftw edition with a 53mhz overclock on the core to put it at 755mhz

Unigine

Heaven Benchmark v2.0

FPS:
56.4
Scores:
1421<<<<<<<<<****&*&*&**&*&**&&*&!!!!****OVERALL SCORE*****
Min FPS:
25.3
Max FPS:
120.6
Hardware

Binary:
Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release Mar 7 2010
Operating system:
Windows 7 (build 7600) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 870 @ 2.93GHz
CPU flags:
2933MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE41 SSE42 HTT
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285 8.17.11.9621 2048Mb
Settings

Render:
direct3d11
Mode:
1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders:
high
Textures:
high
Filter:
trilinear
Anisotropy:
4x
Occlusion:
enabled
Refraction:
enabled
Volumetric:
enabled
Replication: disabled
Tessellation: disabled
Unigine Corp. Â© 2005-2010

Where's your textures, shaders, transliner, occlusion, re....... Oh.
Ok, where's your Tesselation??? Enigma's is Enabled. That's right, oh yeah, ATI's still got you beat!! Wait untill I get another 5870.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masta21*


yea, i was thinking this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121375

it has unlocked voltage and unlocked limiter plus it comes with a nice cooler according to a few reviews it idles at about 40 and only hits 60-70 even overvolted and overclocked.


What about this instead: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150477 ??
It's $10- less better warranty, the heat goes out the back instead of inside the case. Or am I too late and you've already bought the ASUS?


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Where's your textures, shaders, transliner, occlusion, re....... Oh.
Ok, where's your Tesselation??? Enigma's is Enabled. That's right, oh yeah, ATI's still got you beat!! Wait untill I get another 5870.











Hey I agree, ATI is doing much better than Nvidia.
Got my rig for free though so I got you all beat there








I wish I had the 5970, but free is still much better...


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Thanks JS!

Nice to see you posting more often lately.









Any new modifications coming up?

Edit: If my memory serves me right, I believe you are currently working on changes to your water cooling tubing?


Your Welcome Clee,, No , unfortunately I dont have water cooling yet, on one of my To Do list some day, will love to dable into that!

What I am up to at the moment is my CM-690 Case Revamp
*Jollys-cm-690-case-main-rig Revamp*


----------



## clee413

***EDIT**

Sorry to delete everything that was in this post, but I officially HATE everything I posted here.

Please see below to post #8510 (4 posts down)

However, if you were curious, Devilsx quoted this post prior to this edit. (Located below)*


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


*







ATTN: General Enigma
>> Feel free to critique & suggest ideas or changes.
>> As I mentioned before, I am no graphic designer, so I will have my limitations.
>> I did these 3 with the idea of attempting different feel from each.
>> Let me know what you think & don't worry about hurting my feelings.
>> Each .png is formatted 300 x 300 pixels








Note to Rayshi:
>> I have each of these in .psd file format, PM me your email, and I will be happy to send them to you.
>>Imageshack seems to have trouble sharing this file type.

*

*Logo 1:*









*Logo 2:*









*Logo 3:*









*EDIT:* _Made one for the General. Don't feel obligated to use it as your avatar._











Lol nice. I'd change the color of Enigma's name though, or stroke it since it blends in with the rest. Otherwise good work. I'll whip up something when I'm free.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Lol nice. I'd change the color of Enigma's name though, or stroke it since it blends in with the rest. Otherwise good work. I'll whip up something when I'm free.


Yeah I noticed it's too hard to read, so I just made a new one.

Go for it Graphic Designer!


----------



## clee413

...In lieu of my last post of the 1st version being too hard to read


----------



## clee413

_*Devilsx:* Thanks for tip on using "Stroke".. As you can see, I used it on this one_

300x300









200x200









150x150









100x100









100x94 (without "overclock.net" text)


----------



## BriSleep

Hey all, just found something pretty interesting: http://www.moddersmart.com/en/window-etch-dragon.html
They have a lot more than this and you can submit custom jobs. Just wondering how it would be applied. Also would I be getting into the same old thing of why have someone else do it when I know how to do it?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Lol nice. I'd change the color of Enigma's name though, or stroke it since it blends in with the rest. Otherwise good work. I'll whip up something when I'm free.


Are You freaking Kidding me.. Of course Im gonna use it Clee.. Thanks Man.


----------



## AyeYo

These getting made into stickers?


----------



## Striker36

hey guys! off topic update. i just got my new charger for the lap top! so i can start updating every thing again!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steview*


Hey guys been busy updating my Scout with Hardware.









I've attached some pics.









Just added:









Intel SSD 80G X25M
Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme Fan Controller
2 - 120MM Scythe Ultra Kaze 3k Fans (H50)
3 - 120MM Scythe S-Flex SFF21F
1 - Red Cold Cathode
Resleeved some wiring which included all the new fans.










Super nice man. I grew up not far from you in Cleveland. Just a short hop up Hwy 59.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
_*Devilsx:* Thanks for tip on using "Stroke".. As you can see, I used it on this one_

300x300









200x200









150x150









100x100









100x94 (without "overclock.net" text)









Wow. That's pro. We should team up and make some money. Good stuff there.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Are You freaking Kidding me.. Of course Im gonna use it Clee.. Thanks Man.










You're welcome, bro!

Be sure to view the 2 following posts:

http://www.overclock.net/9071759-post8510.html

http://www.overclock.net/9071676-post8509.html


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Wow. That's pro. We should team up and make some money. Good stuff there.


Thanks for the compliment!









Not sure if I'm good enough to earn money for what I can do on Ps, but I bet you can. Are you planning to go into the field of graphic design?


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Clee... Both were nice but I do like this one better.. Great Job.. Thanks. Hey Guys.. Look what Clee did for me.. I love this Avatar.. Its *******.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Im thinking about getting my case painted (i suck at painting). thinking about white with http://bloommer.deviantart.com/art/M...t=180#comments on it, not sure i like the side of the case but not really the front - any ideas what i could do to improve it? could other case fronts fit onto this?


----------



## hooah212002

Ok guys, I am getting ready to order my case. I just want to get a mental image before I get it so I can also purchase the proper cable stuffs.

For the 8-pin power cable, is there room enough above the motherboard (I assume through the access hole in the tray) for this to fit? I am buying some pre-sleeved cable extensions (the ones mentioned up thread), so length shouldn't be an issue. I just hope there is enough clearance.

If not, how did you guys run it so it is hidden?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hooah212002*


Ok guys, I am getting ready to order my case. I just want to get a mental image before I get it so I can also purchase the proper cable stuffs.

For the 8-pin power cable, is there room enough above the motherboard (I assume through the access hole in the tray) for this to fit? I am buying some pre-sleeved cable extensions (the ones mentioned up thread), so length shouldn't be an issue. I just hope there is enough clearance.

If not, how did you guys run it so it is hidden?


Yes there is an excellent access hole for the 8 pin cable routing. When you get your case be sure to drop some pics. We love Scouts here.


----------



## grassh0ppa

yea right now my 8 pin connector is just running over my motherboard. Kinda frustrating since I did an OK job on cablemanagement for everything else. Please post pics!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


She looks Italian. Very Nice


She does not look Italian tbh, she does more look like someone from what used too be Jugosalvia, not so very far from Italy but still a pretty big difference.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny_B*


Woot it's my birthday!

Hopefully today I can get my computer up and running. Had trouble with the CPU Cooler yesterday >.>


Congratulations man, and while we're still talking birtdays, It's my B-day today







:awsomeface:

Been away from the internet for 2 days now and what do I see when i get back? 15 pages of new posts and 12 emails


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*


yea right now my 8 pin connector is just running over my motherboard. Kinda frustrating since I did an OK job on cablemanagement for everything else. Please post pics!


That's the 8 pin cable
If you need better pics I can try








P.s. I'm fixing my cable management as we speak xD because i added new fans

















They come out over here.


----------



## hooah212002

THANK YOU Rayshi! That is EXACTLY what I needed! Plus, I am getting cables like that as well. Awesome!


----------



## imh073p

Hey Happy Birthday scouts! I love those nzxt unisleeve extensions, awesome price! I bought 4 6+2 pin pcie, a 24pin and an 8 pin atx and it was only like 45$ total!


----------



## rockchalk22

Hey everybody, I have been looking around for a new graphics card and have narrowed it down to these two:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150462
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150447
If you had to choose, which one would you get, I don't know enough about them to make the right decision. If you know of any other better cards within this price range let me know too. Thanks


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockchalk22* 
Hey everybody, I have been looking around for a new graphics card and have narrowed it down to these two:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150462
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150447
If you had to choose, which one would you get, I don't know enough about them to make the right decision. If you know of any other better cards within this price range let me know too. Thanks

They are the same card basiclly just that the first one has the non reference cooler and should run cooler and possibly quieter


----------



## Lee79

This one is the best 5770 card in my opinion and works out same price after Mail In Rebate. msi-r5770-hawk-review/









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127490


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


This one is the best 5770 card in my opinion and works out same price after Mail In Rebate. msi-r5770-hawk-review/









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127490


+1 to a great card.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Thanks for the compliment!









Not sure if I'm good enough to earn money for what I can do on Ps, but I bet you can. Are you planning to go into the field of graphic design?


Yep, been doing it freelance since high school. I'm studying for it now in college and will probably make it a career.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Yep, been doing it freelance since high school. I'm studying for it now in college and will probably make it a career.

Updated pictures.

Gotta work on that white audio cable
Arctic Cooling Accelero S2 soon for my 9800GT
& two CM R4's for side panel & 1 for the front drive bays.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Updated pictures.

Gotta work on that white audio cable
Arctic Cooling Accelero S2 soon for my 9800GT
& two CM R4's for side panel & 1 for the front drive bays.



















That's sweet looking.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
That's sweet looking.

Thanks.

The flash makes it look very pale


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
Thanks.

The flash makes it look very pale

Is that sticker the brushed metal one or the regular.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Thanks for the compliment!









Not sure if I'm good enough to earn money for what I can do on Ps, but I bet you can. Are you planning to go into the field of graphic design?

Yep, it's pretty awesome stuff Clee, I really love the Enigma avatar, it's by far the best he's had and I've been looking at them since last October.
If one of you has skills the other doesn't, well, that's what partnership is all about and you get more professional at it by doing it, then charging for it.
I started out as just a "landscape photographer", then someone asked me to take a shot of them, I showed them and they loved the small print so much they wanted and enlargement framed. That first job paid $75- and only took about 2 hours of my time. It wasn't long before I was doing weddings at $250- per hour! So many years ago......


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockchalk22* 
Hey everybody, I have been looking around for a new graphics card and have narrowed it down to these two:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150462
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150447
If you had to choose, which one would you get, I don't know enough about them to make the right decision. If you know of any other better cards within this price range let me know too. Thanks

To me the choice between those two is this:
#1 The first one has a bigger cooler more open plan but it vents into the case and some Scouts have a problem with the heat already unless you've replaced the top fan.
#2 The second one is the reference design with the scoop cooler, it can cool just as well as the first but when it gets hot it can get loud. Mine has never been louder than the game I am playing. The advantage here is the heat is blown out of the back and most of it does go out of the case. _I would go with this one because I don't want heat to linger in my case_. You just have to take it out 2-4 times a year and don't just blow out the fan but direct air through the whole assembly. I thought my 5870 was pretty clean until I pointed the compressed air into the nose and a big load of dust blew out the back grill.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
That's the 8 pin cable
If you need better pics I can try








P.s. I'm fixing my cable management as we speak xD because i added new fans
They come out over here.









Hey Rayshi, how did you get such a close pic? My old fashioned Nikons have Macro lenses but I don't see a Macro feature on my wifes 12Mp Panasonic.

After 2 years of shouting at Mindy & anyone else that I called, or who called me,







I finally got her to switch to Verizon and we both got new phones. I got an LG enV3, this one: http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/s...edPhoneId=4786
She got an LG Chocolate Touch, this one: http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/s...edPhoneId=5071 but hers has a purple back.








Those aren't the prices we paid though, we got them through Costco, much better pricing and stuff that goes with them. I got sick of having to walk around with a prosthesis that doesn't fit right and try to find her just to find out that I passed her twice. Also our old phones had more dead spots than a graveyard and didn't work at all in most buildings. These baby's have GPS, texting, interenet, better cameras, the works & mine can be turned up so loud I can hear it in a noisy casino. It's such a relief, there will be so much less pain in the future.








Now I have to cancel our landline and with that money we'll be able to use our cells as our primary numbers. Phew, glad to get the ATT monkey off my back!







Now if we could only find a better DSL provider.
Also, now I have to learn how to use it!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Is that sticker the brushed metal one or the regular.

brushed metal.

I would like OG though


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey Rayshi, how did you get such a close pic? My old fashioned Nikons have Macro lenses but I don't see a Macro feature on my wifes 12Mp Panasonic.

After 2 years of shouting at Mindy & anyone else that I called, or who called me,







I finally got her to switch to Verizon and we both got new phones. I got an LG enV3, this one: http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/s...edPhoneId=4786
She got an LG Chocolate Touch, this one: http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/s...edPhoneId=5071 but hers has a purple back.








Those aren't the prices we paid though, we got them through Costco, much better pricing and stuff that goes with them. I got sick of having to walk around with a prosthesis that doesn't fit right and try to find her just to find out that I passed her twice. Also our old phones had more dead spots than a graveyard and didn't work at all in most buildings. These baby's have GPS, texting, interenet, better cameras, the works & mine can be turned up so loud I can hear it in a noisy casino. It's such a relief, there will be so much less pain in the future.








Now I have to cancel our landline and with that money we'll be able to use our cells as our primary numbers. Phew, glad to get the ATT monkey off my back!







Now if we could only find a better DSL provider.
Also, now I have to learn how to use it!









Check out page 45 of this:
http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/DMCFX100.PDF

The icon with a picture of a flower is Macro mode, assuming that's your camera.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
some Scouts have a problem with the heat already unless you've replaced the top fan.

I really don't understand where this bit of misinformation comes from. When I was running my P4 system with the 3850 (man was that thing a heat pump) in my old Antec Super Lanboy even with the Zalman CPU and VGA cooler I couldn't OC any more than 3.5Ghz without the heat getting crazy. As soon as I moved into the Scout with all stock cooling the same system ran 3.8Ghz stable. I've got the CPUID Screenshots in my earlier posts. Now the remarkable thing was I was running it at 3.8Ghz and loading out 55c with 1.47 volts to the P4 3.0GHz Presscott to be stable. Even now I'm thinking of selling my reference cooled XFX 5770 and replacing it with a XFX non reference cooled 5850 just for the reduced fan noise. I am that confident in the ability of the Scouts stock cooling sytem. Maybe when I upgrade to X-fire I may have to deal with changing out the blowhole fan. In reality what am I going to get 2-3c under load, if that? The thing about the scout that really improved airflow the most didn't cost anymore than a package of reinforced dremel cutting wheels and a few hours of work. That's money well spent. Has anyone even done a longterm test of the stock cooling system before they start saying it's lacking? I'd like to see that.

I apologize if I sound a little cross tonight. I am. I'm tired of seeing and reading everyone going with flow. Saying and posting what people want to hear. You know. Stuff isn't always better because it's got a million fans on it or it costs more than my limbs. I just wish people could knock the top few rows off their walls, not the whole wall, just the top few layers and be a little more open with their real thoughts and knowledge base and not just pass on every ******* half-truth they read about on the net.

Sorry about the rant and peace out everyone. Maybe tomorrow will be a better day. G'nite


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I really don't understand where this bit of misinformation comes from. When I was running my P4 system with the 3850 (man was that thing a heat pump) in my old Antec Super Lanboy even with the Zalman CPU and VGA cooler I couldn't OC any more than 3.5Ghz without the heat getting crazy. As soon as I moved into the Scout with all stock cooling the same system ran 3.8Ghz stable. I've got the CPUID Screenshots in my earlier posts. Now the remarkable thing was I was running it at 3.8Ghz and loading out 55c with 1.47 volts to the P4 3.0GHz Presscott to be stable. Even now I'm thinking of selling my reference cooled XFX 5770 and replacing it with a XFX non reference cooled 5850 just for the reduced fan noise. I am that confident in the ability of the Scouts stock cooling sytem. Maybe when I upgrade to X-fire I may have to deal with changing out the blowhole fan. In reality what am I going to get 2-3c under load, if that? The thing about the scout that really improved airflow the most didn't cost anymore than a package of reinforced dremel cutting wheels and a few hours of work. That's money well spent. Has anyone even done a longterm test of the stock cooling system before they start saying it's lacking? I'd like to see that.

I apologize if I sound a little cross tonight. I am. I'm tired of seeing and reading everyone going with flow. Saying and posting what people want to hear. You know. Stuff isn't always better because it's got a million fans on it or it costs more than my limbs. I just wish people could knock the top few rows off their walls, not the whole wall, just the top few layers and be a little more open with their real thoughts and knowledge base and not just pass on every ******* half-truth they read about on the net.

Sorry about the rant and peace out everyone. Maybe tomorrow will be a better day. G'nite


I have a pair of tin snips, think I can use those to cut those fan grills off? I can't afford any fancy tools at the moment.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Hi guys. Just thought I would share(although you should have the newsletter anyways).

EVGA & Thermaltake are giving away 1 of those Level 10 cases -> http://www.evga.com/articles/00541/


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey Rayshi, how did you get such a close pic? My old fashioned Nikons have Macro lenses but I don't see a Macro feature on my wifes 12Mp Panasonic.

After 2 years of shouting at Mindy & anyone else that I called, or who called me,







I finally got her to switch to Verizon and we both got new phones. I got an LG enV3, this one: http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/s...edPhoneId=4786
She got an LG Chocolate Touch, this one: http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/s...edPhoneId=5071 but hers has a purple back.








Those aren't the prices we paid though, we got them through Costco, much better pricing and stuff that goes with them. I got sick of having to walk around with a prosthesis that doesn't fit right and try to find her just to find out that I passed her twice. Also our old phones had more dead spots than a graveyard and didn't work at all in most buildings. These baby's have GPS, texting, interenet, better cameras, the works & mine can be turned up so loud I can hear it in a noisy casino. It's such a relief, there will be so much less pain in the future.








Now I have to cancel our landline and with that money we'll be able to use our cells as our primary numbers. Phew, glad to get the ATT monkey off my back!







Now if we could only find a better DSL provider.
Also, now I have to learn how to use it!










Hmm What's macro? o.o

I just chose the automatic function got the picture really close and held the button for it to focus for a few sec and shot'it. o.o.

I have a Kodak EasyShare M340 
http://www.amazon.com/Kodak-EasyShar...1494542&sr=8-1


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayshi*


Hmm What's macro? o.o

I just chose the automatic function got the picture really close and held the button for it to focus for a few sec and shot'it. o.o.

I have a Kodak EasyShare M340 
http://www.amazon.com/Kodak-EasyShar...1494542&sr=8-1


Macro is a mode for greater details in close photography

Also I just ordered this HDD-suspension tingy so I can fit some more HDDs in my case which currently is realy needed and the one I already have will be completely horrizontal instead of like semi leaning like 5 degrees off.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Macro is a mode for greater details in close photography

Also I just ordered this HDD-suspension tingy so I can fit some more HDDs in my case which currently is realy needed and the one I already have will be completely horrizontal instead of like semi leaning like 5 degrees off.


I definitely want to see pictures of how this works. Maybe I'm just too tired but I'm not really understanding what it says on the MM website about adding a fan to the HDD.

@ Rockr It's alright for anyone to rant or get upset or whatever you want to call it. I'm the last one to say don't get angry, I get angry everytime somone says the Sniper is the Scouts big brother. 
As for overheating, maybe it's more our system components than the Scout itself but as for long term testing, those of us who have overheating problems, we didn't have time to test it, we had to correct it. My Scout was having heat problems, Mindy's Scout had problems, Kev_b had problems, I think Rom3000 had heat problems, I think they both have the same mobo and fixed it by replacing the TIM, I had to send mine back and get a Haf 932, Mindy and I have the same mobo and it's the Vreg (mosfet chips) that are the problem, but it's also from putting a rad on the back vent. I fixed Mindy's by putting the Noctua up there. I for one, can't cut out the top or front of the grills right now. I cut out the plastic but if I cut steel the landlord gets on my case. Hopefully we'll be moving soon so I'll have a garage to do all the mods I want. So yeah, there are heat problems but they are fixable and I think that's what was asked.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayshi*


Hmm What's macro? o.o

I just chose the automatic function got the picture really close and held the button for it to focus for a few sec and shot'it. o.o.

I have a Kodak EasyShare M340 
http://www.amazon.com/Kodak-EasyShar...1494542&sr=8-1


That looks like my Casio.. I love that camera.


----------



## MlbrottarN

BriSleep said:


> I definitely want to see pictures of how this works. Maybe I'm just too tired but I'm not really understanding what it says on the MM website about adding a fan to the HDD.
> 
> Basicly you mount it on the fan itself and mount the HDDs in the rack like this picture shows


----------



## Rayshi

MlbrottarN said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BriSleep*
> 
> 
> I definitely want to see pictures of how this works. Maybe I'm just too tired but I'm not really understanding what it says on the MM website about adding a fan to the HDD.
> 
> Basicly you mount it on the fan itself and mount the HDDs in the rack like this picture shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine how it works o.o not sure if it would go with scouts tool-less design though


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayshi*


I can imagine how it works o.o not sure if it would go with scouts tool-less design though


Well... my scout doesn't utilize any of the tool-less designs at the moment so wont ruin anything ^^ also that will probably look better than the 5.25" too 3Â½" adapter


----------



## Enigma8750

The General's Picture of the Week 
Is this little addition from Rayshe
Thanks so much for that Shot.


----------



## Enigma8750

ACM... Your build looks absolutely fabulous.. Very nice.


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

The Generals Picture of the Week
Is this little addition from Rayshe
Thanks so much for that Shot.











^^'' Thanks
I'm here to help~!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

ACM... Your build looks absolutely fabulous.. Very nice.











Thanks man!

AWESOME effect!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Check out page 45 of this:
http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/DMCFX100.PDF

The icon with a picture of a flower is Macro mode, assuming that's your camera.

Hey man!! Nope that's not my camera but it's close enough. It wasn't in the menu of the scenes and modes but I got out of the menu and looked at the buttons and it's on one of them, 2 button presses gets me Macro!







Thanks so much. It is Mindy's camera though she rarely uses it, so it's hard for me to get to the instructions and accessories but the camera is hanging on the lamp post in the living room so I use it all the time.









I guess I never thought to look at the buttons, I usually only use the menu because that's what my old 4Mp camera had for all the settings.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey man!! Nope that's not my camera but it's close enough. It wasn't in the menu of the scenes and modes but I got out of the menu and looked at the buttons and it's on one of them, 2 button presses gets me Macro!







Thanks so much. It is Mindy's camera though she rarely uses it, so it's hard for me to get to the instructions and accessories but the camera is hanging on the lamp post in the living room so I use it all the time.









I guess I never thought to look at the buttons, I usually only use the menu because that's what my old 4Mp camera had for all the settings.


Awesome, glad I can help.


----------



## Enigma8750

Remember Guys. When giving Rep Always start with the word "Good" That word increases the unique Rep. Just a good to know thing.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Remember Guys. When giving Rep Always start with the word "Good" That word increases the unique Rep. Just a good to know thing.


That's awesome, thanks for the great tip.


----------



## Enigma8750

It took me two years to find that out... But I am slowwwww.


----------



## Enigma8750

The General's build of the week
is Lee79's Red Scout.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Remember Guys. When giving Rep Always start with the word "Good" That word increases the unique Rep. Just a good to know thing.


Really? I figured unique meant unique.....like one unique rep per member.

Edit: tested...didn't work.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Really? I figured unique meant unique.....like one unique rep per member.

Edit: tested...didn't work.


Exactly as Quoted from the OCN definition of Reputation Defined "What is Unique Rep?
Unique Rep is the marker that shows how many different people have given you rep. If you wrote 5 great posts and I decided to give you REP+ for each of them your Rep would increase by 5 but your Unique Rep would only increase by 1.
"


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Exactly as Quoted from the OCN definition of Reputation Defined "What is Unique Rep?
Unique Rep is the marker that shows how many different people have given you rep. If you wrote 5 great posts and I decided to give you REP+ for each of them your Rep would increase by 5 but your Unique Rep would only increase by 1.
"

Yep, that's what I thought.


----------



## devilsx

Hey guys. Please enjoy my work today.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/devilsx...7623754814351/


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Hey guys. Please enjoy my work today.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/devilsx...7623754814351/


Looks good Devilsx.
Why did you cut out the metal mesh on the front intake fan though?


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Looks good Devilsx.
Why did you cut out the metal mesh on the front intake fan though?


Not that I want to speak for Devilsx, but typically a lot of Scout owners do cut the front mesh grill in order to increase air flow. More cool air gets in without the grill. The front (detachable) cover has a finer mesh of its own for dust filtering and cover-up.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Looks good Devilsx.
Why did you cut out the metal mesh on the front intake fan though?


Same reason a lot of people on here did: improve airflow and decrease turbulence noise. While we can't prove that it makes a difference, it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Rayshi

So I added a fan to my side panel but it is extremely noisy because of little strips of the acrylic grill Do you guys have any solution to this?
The only thing i have been able to do is to put on the low setting of the fan controller


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayshi*


So I added a fan to my side panel but it is extremely noisy because of little strips of the acrylic grill Do you guys have any solution to this?
The only thing i have been able to do is to put on the low setting of the fan controller


This problem is well documented. You can...sand of the little fins that stick out, cut off the slits all together and add a better fan guard, or replace the stock window and drill your own holes. Other than that there's not much you can do. Bad design in my opinion, aesthetics in this case killed functionality.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
So I added a fan to my side panel but it is extremely noisy because of little strips of the acrylic grill Do you guys have any solution to this?
The only thing i have been able to do is to put on the low setting of the fan controller


Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
This problem is well documented. You can...sand of the little fins that stick out, cut off the slits all together and add a better fan guard, or replace the stock window and drill your own holes. Other than that there's not much you can do. Bad design in my opinion, aesthetics in this case killed functionality.

Would some thick rubber grommets do the trick?









http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Gasket-3706.../dp/B000934LBC

..or maybe something like this..

http://www.acousticpc.com/acoustipro...an_mounts.html


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Would some thick rubber grommets do the trick?









http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Gasket-3706.../dp/B000934LBC

..or maybe something like this..

http://www.acousticpc.com/acoustipro...an_mounts.html


That whould not work since it's the actual airflow that is causing the noise and not the fan vibrations.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
So I added a fan to my side panel but it is extremely noisy because of little strips of the acrylic grill Do you guys have any solution to this?
The only thing i have been able to do is to put on the low setting of the fan controller

Get a new perspex/plexi glass window cut, with what ever size fan you want hole cut out of it


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Same reason a lot of people on here did: improve airflow and decrease turbulence noise. While we can't prove that it makes a difference, it doesn't hurt.

alrighty thanks Devilsx and Clee413
Just curious. I don't think I want to chop up that on my case though.
The hard drive is front stays around 21C at all times=] so cold air is getting in.
All other temps don't even go to 60C. Even the graphic card!


----------



## GoodInk

OK I did a build for a friend and liked the case so much I had to use it for my new PC. This case is just so quite I can't believe it. It really makes me think why did I buy the Sniper for my current PC. Here are pic of my friend's PC. I will be posting pics of mine once I get it built. I can't wait.


----------



## GoodInk

Here is the parts list for my Scout, Asus Maximus III Formula, i5 750, 2 XFX 5770 XXX in crossfire, OCZ Reaper (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 (7-7-7-24), CM 850W PSU, CM V8, Asus DVD burner, WD 1TB Black (RAID0), Nippon Labs card reader with e-SATA, Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit. As you can see I'm shooting for a nice red and black theme, but I wanted a killer gaming rig that didn't break the bank. I'm not sure on how much I will OC it, I know I will go to at least 3.8GHz, I guess it will really depend on temps. Its just too bad it will be over a month before I will be able to even see the parts.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Here is the parts list for my Scout, Asus Maximus III Formula, i5 750, 2 XFX 5770 XXX in crossfire, OCZ Reaper (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 (7-7-7-24), CM 850W PSU, CM V8, Asus DVD burner, WD 1TB Black (RAID0), Nippon Labs card reader with e-SATA, Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit. As you can see I'm shooting for a nice red and black theme, but I wanted a killer gaming rig that didn't break the bank. I'm not sure on how much I will OC it, I know I will go to at least 3.8GHz, I guess it will really depend on temps. Its just too bad it will be over a month before I will be able to even see the parts.

Hey. That looks like a great rig you have planned. The V8 is a great cooler, but you can most likely find a better one for a better price. Just a heads up in case you haven't bought it yet.


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks ROM and I know but it's still a really good cooler and I like the way it looks, lol.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Here is the parts list for my Scout, Asus Maximus III Formula, i5 750, 2 XFX 5770 XXX in crossfire, OCZ Reaper (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 (7-7-7-24), CM 850W PSU, CM V8, Asus DVD burner, WD 1TB Black (RAID0), Nippon Labs card reader with e-SATA, Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit. As you can see I'm shooting for a nice red and black theme, but I wanted a killer gaming rig that didn't break the bank. I'm not sure on how much I will OC it, I know I will go to at least 3.8GHz, I guess it will really depend on temps. Its just too bad it will be over a month before I will be able to even see the parts.


Don't spend the coin on the XXX 5770s. Save some dough and get the regular 5770 and use MSI Afterburner to OC them to the XXX specs. None of the and I repeat NONE of the 5770s OC much above 1050 core 1450 mem so you won't get above that using the XXX anyway. So save some money and spend it on something else you may be passing up because of your budget.


----------



## GoodInk

I would agree with you on that too Rockr but with the combo prices I got off newegg they were about the same $ for the regular XFX's with faster OCZ RAM


----------



## GoodInk

Oh by the way you guys ROCK on here







I really wish I would have found you guys before I built my friends PC, I think it could have had a little better cable management.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Oh by the way you guys ROCK on here







I really wish I would have found you guys before I built my friends PC, I think it could have had a little better cable management.

Well, now your comp will be better than your friend's!


----------



## Striker36

hey good. if your willing to drop a couple more dollars you should get an H50. it looks as good as the V8 and its a MUCH better cooler.


----------



## Forum

Hey guys im sleeving my front panel conectors, and i dont use the ac97, just the hd audio on my board, i have the heads similar to this (as with any scout) is is safe to just pull the wires for the ac97, and leave the hd audio?










Thanks


----------



## GoodInk

GoodInk's Cool Wall

koniu777's Conix



*Kylepdalton's Scout*



*darkstar585's the scoutinator*



*Branish's Scout*



*PCModderMike's Scout*



*bit1der's Scout*



*kepiinskii's GTK*


*AliasOfMyself's A.o.M*



*peaceful's Scout*



*Evil262's Scouting For Blood*



poyyiee's Scout Valkyrie



Danny2JZ-GTE's JDM SCOUT



SvenTheBerserK's Toxic



nicolasl46's 2nd Gen Scout



dimwit13's Not an HTPC!!!



codeblu's Scout



Aryan1171's Sanguine Seraphim



fletch_r21's White Scout



Jamyy10 's Project Scout



Rockr69's Arctic Trooper Scout



bsilent's Pripyat



curve_in's Water Scout



B NEGATIVE's DAVE



Shadow_Foxx's Red Alert SR-1



MERFO's Scout



nitrousoxide10's UD3_OC'd



simtafa's Hobbit



Boyboyd's Scout



Kaneda13's Scout



vercomtech's TUF-Tactical



baldo_1013's AmKulet



ReckNball's War-Hardened



kungfuslug's Scout



linkin93's Stormtrooper


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Well, now your comp will be better than your friend's!

Yes it will, yes it will


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forum* 
Hey guys im sleeving my front panel conectors, and i dont use the ac97, just the hd audio on my board, i have the heads similar to this (as with any scout) is is safe to just pull the wires for the ac97, and leave the hd audio?

Thanks

Yep...I wouldn't "pull" them since they're kinda connected to the ones in the HD one. I cut my AC97 ones off.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Yep...I wouldn't "pull" them since they're kinda connected to the ones in the HD one. I cut my AC97 ones off.


ditto


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


i don't care if he can transform, *ditto* is a terrible pokemon


fixed


----------



## whoisron

you're suppose to set the optional two side panel fans as intake right? also does the side panel come with dust filters already or do i need to buy them sperately? thanks


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whoisron*


you're suppose to set the optional two side panel fans as intake right? also does the side panel come with dust filters already or do i need to buy them sperately? thanks


Yes, most of us have the side panel as intake. No it doesn't come with dust filters, you either need to buy some or ghetto some out of nylons.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, I'm poking around again. I'm actually looking for proof of something said a week or two ago but I found this post: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post7648597
Now this is some extreme water cooling and the water cooling stuff probably cost more than his main computer did. However, if you wanted to water cool a Scout to the extreme, you could always buy the cooling box this guy used, pump your water out of the Scout and into the box!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Maybe someday down the road I will, it was on my list but I have used the V8 in this case and loved the fact that it sits right up next to the top 140mm fan and acts like a second fan. If my temp start holding me back then I will give it a try. I have my friends i5 750 up to [email protected] (Prime95 tested for 2hrs) and it stays below 70C using the power supply test in OCCT. I think that is damn good, and that is using a MSI P55-CD53 MB. But everything is bought and paid for so no going back now, lol. I do have a couple questions, one I have not seen yet. On my Sniper I found if I covered the mesh on the side my temps dropped a lot, about 10C is it the same in the Scout? Has anyone tried using something like this with their H50 and the top fan?


If you mean putting the H50 rad in the top blowhole and fan then no, no one has tried it, we've talked about it but not tried it. I've also never seen anyone use this adapter anywhere in the Scout. 
Someone trimmed the vents on the top and it looked like it was Factory Fresh, but I don't know who it was, it was a few weeks back if you want to click through the pages.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


If you mean putting the H50 rad in the top blowhole and fan then no, no one has tried it, we've talked about it but not tried it.


Agreed.

I don't believe it is actually possible, because the space between the blow-hole and the H50 pump is too small to fit the radiator + fan(s).


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Agreed.

I don't believe it is actually possible, because the space between the blow-hole and the H50 pump is too small to fit the radiator + fan(s).

that depends on what motherboard your using but for the most part yes.

Intell mother boards generally have the socket set lower than AMD but even then it will be close.

on another note!! *REACTOR UPDATE!*








a teaser








check out the WORK LOG! for more on that little project

EDIT: oh and Clee the avatar looks awesome! you shoudl make me one ;-) lol


----------



## BriSleep

Another great find. This is in General Enigma's Picassa photo album. This is one tough Scout, rigged and ready for battle: 
Attachment 151410























What I want to know is who was the brave sould who outfitted this guy??


----------



## Striker36

THAT'S FREEKIN AWESOME!!!

good find Bri!


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that depends on what motherboard your using but for the most part yes.

Intell mother boards generally have the socket set lower than AMD but even then it will be close.

on another note!! *REACTOR UPDATE!*








a teaser 








check out the WORK LOG! for more on that little project

EDIT: oh and Clee the avatar looks awesome! you shoudl make me one ;-) lol



Great work on the stealth fan controller! +Rep'd









Sure, I'll make you one.


----------



## Striker36

its strait when you really look at it. for some reason in the picture it looks crooked.









thanks Clee!


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that depends on what motherboard your using but for the most part yes.

Intell mother boards generally have the socket set lower than AMD but even then it will be close.

on another note!! *REACTOR UPDATE!*








a teaser 








check out the WORK LOG! for more on that little project

EDIT: oh and Clee the avatar looks awesome! you shoudl make me one ;-) lol


Good job! I stealthed my DVD drive just like that.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


its strait when you really look at it. for some reason in the picture it looks crooked.









thanks Clee!


I tried something different with yours. I hope you like it


















*Direct Link:* http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/6088/striker36.png


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I tried something different with yours. I hope you like it









*Direct Link:* http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/6088/striker36.png


WOO! thanks!


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey good. if your willing to drop a couple more dollars you should get an H50. it looks as good as the V8 and its a MUCH better cooler.


H50 is not better than V8 go look at benchmarks


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that depends on what motherboard your using but for the most part yes.

Intell mother boards generally have the socket set lower than AMD but even then it will be close.

on another note!! *REACTOR UPDATE!*








a teaser 








check out the WORK LOG! for more on that little project

EDIT: oh and Clee the avatar looks awesome! you shoudl make me one ;-) lol


Nice, but are you going paint the silver part behind then mesh?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
H50 is not better than V8 go look at benchmarks









yes it is.... i have looked at the benches and the ones that i have seen put it equal to or slightly better than any top end air cooler.

if you dont trust me go check out the H50 club in the Water cooling section. in the first 200 pages their are 15 or 20 graphs and user screen shots that prove this


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Nice, but are you going paint the silver part behind then mesh?

that picture was before i put the filter back in the grill. with the filter in it it looks 100% better. that and the flash was on so that makes it allot worse

but when i get around to painting ans stuff i might. im not sure at this point. i dont need to but i might


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yes it is.... i have looked at the benches and the ones that i have seen put it equal to or slightly better than any top end air cooler.

if you dont trust me go check out the H50 club in the Water cooling section. in the first 200 pages their are 15 or 20 graphs and user screen shots that prove this









YouTube- cooler master V8 vs. Corsair H50 Comparison







YouTube- Cooler Master V8 vs. Corsair H50: Which one is better?I'm still looking for the benchs that i saw when i bought my v8
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1025/6/

and also you can find much better prices on the v8
I bought mine a couple weeks back in a Frys promotion.
V8 cost 45$-15$ rebate = 30$
H50 69.99+bucks. + extra fan and screws for the push pull setup


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Oh by the way you guys ROCK on here







I really wish I would have found you guys before I built my friends PC, I think it could have had a little better cable management.

We appreciate your honorable words about the CMSSC. We love it too.

Ohhh

*BTW.. Sorry about the Misinformation I got on the Unique rep. I stand corrected.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Nice, but are you going paint the silver part behind then mesh?


I would love to have a work room like that... I would live in there.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forum* 
Hey guys im sleeving my front panel conectors, and i dont use the ac97, just the hd audio on my board, i have the heads similar to this (as with any scout) is is safe to just pull the wires for the ac97, and leave the hd audio?










Thanks

Yea.. I usually cut mine at the HD connector


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
YouTube- cooler master V8 vs. Corsair H50 Comparison
YouTube- Cooler Master V8 vs. Corsair H50: Which one is better?
I'm still looking for the benchs that i saw when i bought my v8
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1025/6/

and also you can find much better prices on the v8
I bought mine a couple weeks back in a Frys promotion.
V8 cost 45$-15$ rebate = 30$
H50 69.99+bucks. + extra fan and screws for the push pull setup


i got mine on sale at best buy got 60 bucks you can use a regular stock case fan for push pull and the 4 screws that it comes with are plenty for push pull (2 on each side diagonally) and im gona take the word of the guys with them over in the H50 club over a youtube video.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I would love to have a work room like that... I would live in there.

you making fun of my unmade bed and paintball mask on the bed post?


----------



## Striker36

HEY GUYS!!!!!!!! check THIS  out!






































im sure im not gonna win but you should vote for me any way when the poll goes up


----------



## PathogenX

I have not posted here in a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time.

What's up guys?


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


I have not posted here in a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time.

What's up guys?


Well, you probably missed like 300 posts and a handful new members. But other than that, we've just been Scoutin' along as usual and modding away.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathogenX*


I have not posted here in a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time.

What's up guys?


Hey Path.. We thought you died in action.. You got anything to report from your undercover work.. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


HEY GUYS!!!!!!!! check THIS  out!






































im sure im not gonna win but you should vote for me any way when the poll goes up


Don't count on it my friend. Semper Fi.. Do or Die..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Don't count on it my friend. Semper Fi.. Do or Die..


dont count on what might i ask?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


dont count on what might i ask?










on not winning? lol


----------



## Dhoulmagus

not an owner of this case but needed the acrylic window for my haf, just wanted to let you guys know where I bought mine (US) since its so hard to find now

http://www.svc.com/sgc-6000-sp01-gp.html

theres only 3 left so jump on it if you want one. 24.99 and 8.99 shipping for me


----------



## Enigma8750

The new 8 core is out... here it is on NewEgg.. Only problem.. It needs a Socket G34 motherboard.
I don't know if they have it yet but this is historic.. 8 cores for $539.00. Not bad.

*AMD Opteron 6134 Magny-Cours 2.3GHz 8 x 512KB L2 Cache 12MB L3 Cache Socket G34 115W 8-Core Server Processor*



















just dual chip server Mobos for now but give it a week or two... Ohhh I'm sooo Excited.. I love more cores.. 8 or 12.. You have your choice.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*


not an owner of this case but needed the acrylic window for my haf, just wanted to let you guys know where I bought mine (US) since its so hard to find now

http://www.svc.com/sgc-6000-sp01-gp.html

theres only 3 left so jump on it if you want one. 24.99 and 8.99 shipping for me


They're available here:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...th=130_158_278


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


on not winning? lol


Lol very blunt. Brutal honesty has its way...


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


They're available here:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...th=130_158_278


I saw that but the shipping there was bullcrap as far as I'm concerned, they Have it as an 8 pound package with like 20 dollars cheapest shipping. It's an option though.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


dont count on what might i ask?










Let me make this clear as Crystal. We are scouts and we never let our brothers down.. Got that..


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Lol very blunt. Brutal honesty has its way...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*

im sure im not gonna win but you should vote for me any way when the poll goes up


^^I wasn't being mean or anything...


----------



## Striker36

WOOT you guys are awesome i just hope the voting looks better than last months contest.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...poll-open.html

polls up! vote for me please!

but even if you dont think my project is the one you want to vote for just vote!


----------



## Enigma8750

I didn't push it.. I pushed my BUM contest and got 50 votes total.

K10... no offence meant. I was just letting him know that we all stick together so He should not think of losing.. lets just vote and keep quiet except for in house.

stryker.. Let us know when they post the contest. We will kick um up hard at first and draw people in the end.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I didn't push it.. I pushed my BUM contest and got 50 votes total.

K10... no offence meant. I was just letting him know that we all stick together so He should not think of losing.. lets just vote and keep quiet except for in house.

stryker.. Let us know when they post the contest. We will kick um up hard at first and draw people in the end.


It won't let me vote, maybe I don't have enough reps? Not sure if there's something I gotta do prior.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I didn't push it.. I pushed my BUM contest and got 50 votes total.

K10... no offence meant. I was just letting him know that we all stick together so He should not think of losing.. lets just vote and keep quiet except for in house.

stryker.. Let us know when they post the contest. We will kick um up hard at first and draw people in the end.

its already up


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


It won't let me vote, maybe I don't have enough reps? Not sure if there's something I gotta do prior.


I voted for ya Striker.
Yes, we've seen this before, you can't vote until you have 35 reps but there is a way around it, you have to PM a moderator, probably repo_man, the moderator of the thread but I'm not sure. Someone will either tell us or I can PM the mod and find out.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I can't vote and I have more than 35 rep









Oh, I don't







Only 1 rep away from 35


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I can't vote and I have more than 35 rep









Oh, I don't







Only 1 rep away from 35










Looks like you have 35 to me


----------



## DefecTalisman

ooo, 36 now. Damn, skimping for rep worked








Thank you guys









If I can offer anyone a word of advice.

If you know a little about computers and IT, when you phone a customer services number for anything IT related. Tell the first person you speak to that you are a "PC Technician"(even if you are not, if they ask further details just wing it), in most cases I find it cuts out the bull**** and the customer services rep will actually think about what they say. If all else fails, go down to their level, which is basic customer services training and what ever they have used/done at home









EDIT:

Voted. No need to say who for


----------



## Striker36

so guys. i have a question for you.

what do you think about filling in the two channels on the sides of the front with some kinda of filler (what ever i have on hand) and painting the whole thing black and then adding some yellow diagonal caution stripes? i have it with me here at work today and im thinking of ways to paint it with the striped because i LOVE how it came out on Bill Owens "Overkill" HAF mod. but the paint guy here told me it would be "exceedingly difficult" to paint it as is with out investing in an airbrush (witch i dont really want to do)

thanks in advance
just looking for some advice from the guys i trust


----------



## DefecTalisman

hmm... First thing that comes to mind is yellow and black hazzard anti-slip strips on stairs and so on -> http://www.colebrothers.com/nonskid/ (just a random site)
I would say look at getting them done in vinyl ?


----------



## Striker36

(from the link above)

the second one from the left is what im thinking of. and im gonna paint it because i already have some rather heavy duty industrial paint for stuff we do at work and we use so much of it here that the boss wont care if i spray a couple coats on the scout 

but thanks for the link Defec


----------



## clee413

Casted my vote for you Striker.

Including my vote, you're tied for first @5 votes.

Good luck!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


hmm... First thing that comes to mind is yellow and black hazzard anti-slip strips on stairs and so on -> http://www.colebrothers.com/nonskid/ (just a random site)
I would say look at getting them done in vinyl ?


yea I have to go with that too.. but think also about all the different colors that go with black Satin. Remember that texture is a great effect too, not just color. So I would paint a textured black as your base and let that sit a couple of days.. for it to stick. then go with the colors you want to add to it. Remember that white, Light purple, red, yellow, OD Green and satin Tan Camo paint looks awesome with black.. adding stencils like a pine branch to your paint also adds to the effect.


----------



## clee413

Just an FYI for anyone who is a Noctua Case Fan user...

Amazon is selling a *3-Pack 120mm NF-P12 for $63.95* (free shipping)

http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-P12-...696779&sr=8-14










Pretty nice deal, in comparison to buying them 1 at a time (you save $5.02 compared to Amazon's prices)

(1) @Newegg: $22.29 + $2.99 Shipping
(1) @Amazon: $22.99 + free shipping

****Edit****

*2-Pack available also:*

http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-P12-...697388&sr=8-24


----------



## infected rat

I just went for a ghetto front intake fan install and thought I'd show a picture or two. It's a 1300rpm asaka super silent pwm fan I had lying around and wanted to see what sort of difference to temperatures I got from this very simple mod. It's held in place by cable ties, pulled super tight on the side with a piece of sponge there for sound dampening, then held in place on the other side by two more cable ties.


























Before installing it I had left the metal grills in place in the 5.25" bays but saw no reason to leave them there with a fan. After all the front panel takes care of the dust filtering so I probably should have already removed them. Somewhat annoyingly the 4 pin fan plug wouldn't fit on CHA_FAN1 header because of a little capacator getting in the way of the unused 4th PWM pin, so I had to stick it on PWR_FAN header and thus lose BIOS level RPM control. It just runs at full speed now, but is actually pretty quiet anyway. I may figure out a way to resolve that in the future, probably using a scalpel









Overall I got a 1-2C drop at idle and a 2-3C drop in Prime95 from doing this so I am fairly happy with the result.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
I just went for a ghetto front intake fan install and thought I'd show a picture or two. It's a 1300rpm asaka super silent pwm fan I had lying around and wanted to see what sort of difference to temperatures I got from this very simple mod. It's held in place by cable ties, pulled super tight on the side with a piece of sponge there for sound dampening, then held in place on the other side by two more cable ties.


























Before installing it I had left the metal grills in place in the 5.25" bays but saw no reason to leave them there with a fan. After all the front panel takes care of the dust filtering so I probably should have already removed them. Somewhat annoyingly the 4 pin fan plug wouldn't fit on CHA_FAN1 header because of a little capacator getting in the way of the unused 4th PWM pin, so I had to stick it on PWR_FAN header and thus lose BIOS level RPM control. It just runs at full speed now, but is actually pretty quiet anyway. I may figure out a way to resolve that in the future, probably using a scalpel









Overall I got a 1-2C drop at idle and a 2-3C drop in Prime95 from doing this so I am fairly happy with the result.

Looks sweet. How far back from the front do you have that fan installed? I have the 9700 and I used that same route to create a front to back wind tunnel. Because of the air being radiated at a 180-degree angle, I suggest using something like this to direct the airflow straight at the 9900,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811996007

This should provide better results.

In my case, I have the 9700 rotated so it pushes air up and out via the top Noctua fan. So far it's helped reduce turbulence noise and a couple degrees drop.

I updated my gallery here with new pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/devilsx...7623754814351/

Enjoy!


----------



## infected rat

Thanks for the comments, the new fan is a good few inches back in the case, much nearer the back of the drive bays than the front, in fact you can just about see the cable ties giving away its location in the third picture.

Thats an interesting air directing device you linked, I'll have to look into those. Also fascinating that your rotated 9700 got you a temp drop as well. Fortunately I don't have any big noise issues so far but maybe if I have to reseat at some point I'll give that a try.

Very nice pics of your Scout by the way, that is very neat and nice colors.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
Thanks for the comments, the new fan is a good few inches back in the case, much nearer the back of the drive bays than the front, in fact you can just about see the cable ties giving away its location in the third picture.

Thats an interesting air directing device you linked, I'll have to look into those. Also fascinating that your rotated 9700 got you a temp drop as well. Fortunately I don't have any big noise issues so far but maybe if I have to reseat at some point I'll give that a try.

Very nice pics of your Scout by the way, that is very neat and nice colors.

Thank you. I may replace the stock fan on the 9700 as it's a bit loud for me, there are a few mods showing how to do it. This if if I don't switch to water cooling first. It's nice to know another Zalman user out there, I thought I was the only one judging from all these V8/V10 and H50 until you showed up


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

The new 8 core is out... here it is on NewEgg.. Only problem.. It needs a Socket G34 motherboard.
I don't know if they have it yet but this is historic.. 8 cores for $539.00. Not bad.

*AMD Opteron 6134 Magny-Cours 2.3GHz 8 x 512KB L2 Cache 12MB L3 Cache Socket G34 115W 8-Core Server Processor*



















just dual chip server Mobos for now but give it a week or two... Ohhh I'm sooo Excited.. I love more cores.. 8 or 12.. You have your choice.






































Amd is coming out with a AM3 6 Shooter some time soon and its at a good price tag to
It no secret to anyone anymore that AMD and Intel has rolled out their six-core processors for desktop platforms.!!!!

At this point six-core server CPUs are available from both manufacturers. AMD Company offers six-core Opteron processors known as Istanbul that are based on 45 nm semiconductor die, similar in microarchitecture to dies used in Phenom II processor series. As for Intel, they have six-core Xeon processors from Dunnington family, also based on 45 nm monolithic die that is made of three Core 2 Duo-like dies joined together .

The first six-core desktop processor from this company aka Gulftown( intel) should come out in H2 2010. It will be an LGA1366 solution with a 32nm monolithic core on Westmere microarchitecture (next Nehalem generation).

AMD SIX-CORE Processors

It no secret to anyone anymore that AMD and Intel has rolled out their six-core processors for desktop platforms.!!!!

At this point six-core server CPUs are available from both manufacturers. AMD Company offers six-core Opteron processors known as Istanbul that are based on 45 nm semiconductor die, similar in microarchitecture to dies used in Phenom II processor series. As for Intel, they have six-core Xeon processors from Dunnington family, also based on 45 nm monolithic die that is made of three Core 2 Duo-like dies joined together .

The first six-core desktop processor from this company aka Gulftown( intel) should come out in H2 2010. It will be an LGA1366 solution with a 32nm monolithic core on Westmere microarchitecture (next Nehalem generation).

AMD SIX-CORE Processors










AMD plans to release five six-core desktop products this year, as part of its Thuban family of CPUs. These inlcude the 125W Phenom II X6 1075T (6x521 L2, 6MB L3, 125W), two versions of the Phenom II X6 1055T with 125W and 95W TDPs (6x512 L2, 6MB L3) and the the Phenom II X6 1035T (6x512 L2, 6MB L3, 95W). AMD is also planning to release the quad-core Phenom II X4 960T (4x512 L2, 6MB L3, 95W) sometime in Q2, which is dubbed 'Zosma.' Although specific frequencies foe these chips has not been unveiled, they are expected to top at the 2.8GHz.
The new chips will most probably be manufactures using thw 45nm process.

MODELS

* Phenom II X6 Six Core( HEX CORE)
* 1090T Black Edition: 125(W), AM3 Socket, 9MB Cache, 3.2 GHz Freq Rs14000 apprx
* 1055T: 125(W), AM3 Socket, 9MB Cache, 2.8 GHz Freq Rs10000 apprx
* X6 1035T X6 1075T and the X6 1095T

Featured below is what looks to be the die shot of the 'Thuban' core used in these upcoming six core CPUs.










AMD Processor's From 2008-2010

Future AMD PROCESSORS(server):

AMD is arming itself in 2010 with the 4-6 core Lisbon, and the 8-12 core Magny-Cours. In this section we'll not only take a closer look at their designs, but we'll also take a peek at Valencia and Interlagos, two Opterons based on AMD's next-gen bulldozer architecture, which will begin sampling to OEMs in 2010.

This platform is based on the new AMD Opteron 6100 Series processor (code-named "Magny-Cours") and the AMD SR5690 chipset and will bring 8- and 12-core x86 processors to the market.

The Magny-cour CPUs will fit server systems with two or four sockets, enabling them to replace the existing Opteron 1000, 2000 and 8000 chips. Magny-Cours will have 12-cores, four-channel memory controllers, high-speed inter-chip interconnections and they will be compatible with AMD's third-generation Socket G34 platform. The CPUs will be clocked at 1.7-2.3GHz range and have an average power consumption of 85W, 115W, and 140W. The 8-core variables will be clocked at 1.8-2.4GHz.

AMD 12-core Magny-Cours processors will launch in the first quarter of 2010. A 16-core, 32nm successor based on the next-gen Bulldozer architecture will follow in 2011, as well.










1.Lisbon

Family: Stars (Phenom II)
Cores: 4 to 6
Process: 45nm
Socket: C32
Memory: Dual channel DDR3
Platform: San Marino
Role(s): Workstations, web serving, cloud computing and infrastructure
Launch date: 1Q10

If you're looking to build a render box or do a little web serving with the green team in 2010, Lisbon is your go-to chip. Featuring dual channel DDR3, 4-6 cores, low TDPs and slotting into the most inexpensive SMP platform AMD offers, Lisbon is a rather modern and relatively inexpensive solution.

2.Magny-Cours

Family: Stars (Phenom II)
Cores: 8-12
Process: 45nm
Socket: G34
Memory: Quad channel DDR3
Platform: Maranello
Role(s): HPC, clusters, virtualization
Launch date: 1Q10










The Magny-Cours is an exceptionally neat processor that combines two hexa core Istanbul Opterons with a HyperTransport link. Pull off the die cover, shown right, and you'd find two independent CPU dies-this architecture is known as an MCM, or multi-chip module.

While all signs point to a launch frequency of 1700-2100MHz, we know concretely that it will ship with 128K L1 per core, 512k L2 per core and 10MB shared L3, along with power management functions that can take the chip as low as 800MHz.

As we also suggested, Magny-Cours is a monster when it comes to parallel processing. The following image shows an 1700MHz Magny plowing through 32 million digits of Pi in less than 6.5 seconds-a 3600MHz Core i7 takes 24 seconds.

3.Valencia

Family: Bulldozer
Cores: 6 or 8
Process: 32nm
Socket: C32
Memory: (Dual channel DDR3?)
Platform: San Marino
Role: Workstations, web serving, cloud computing and infrastructure
Launch date: 4Q10-1Q11

Valencia is one of two processors based on AMD's upcoming Bulldozer architecture that the firm will begin sampling in 2010, and launch in 2011. The subtleties of Bulldozer are legion, but major benefits include even better parallel performance, lower temperatures, lower power consumption, clock for clock performance enhancements, and improved floating point performance.

Valencia and its big brother, Interlagos, are particularly innovative chips explicitly designed for the kinds of demands servers make. And, as an added perk, AMD has already suggested that Valencia CPUs are drop-in upgrades for today's Lisbon chips.

4.Interlagos

Family: Bulldozer
Cores: 12 or 16
Process: 32nm
Socket: G34
Memory: (Quad channel DDR3?)
Platform: Maranello
Role: HPC, clusters, virtualization
Launch date: 4Q10-1Q11

As implied, Interlagos adds additional Bulldozer module to bump the core count to a maximum of 16. If you thought Magny-Cours had outstanding parallel performance, wait until Interlagos numbers start filtering into the public. VM nerds are going to bust a nut.










source: and for info on the upcoming intell:Source


----------



## Masta21

new graphics card arrived today...i think i got a pretty good one(not sure)

clocked to 890/1290 stock voltage.

anyone know if that is good?

btw...this card, BARELY fit into the case...i actually have to move it about a bit just so that i could get the power connectors in ><


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masta21* 
new graphics card arrived today...i think i got a pretty good one(not sure)

clocked to 890/1290 stock voltage.

anyone know if that is good?

btw...this card, BARELY fit into the case...i actually have to move it about a bit just so that i could get the power connectors in ><

What is it i have a 5770 that is 850/1200 stock


----------



## Masta21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McWaffles* 
What is it i have a 5770 that is 850/1200 stock

opps, forgot to say

it is a 5850

also i had to lower it a bit

880/1280


----------



## Striker36

why did you have to under-clock it?

if you haven't yet go vote for mod of the month (vote for me because i







you




























)


----------



## Masta21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
why did you have to under-clock it?

if you haven't yet go vote for mod of the month (vote for me because i







you




























)

well bad company 2 ended up stressing it more than furmark..like i had no artifacts or anything during furmark but 5 minutes into bc2 i got some artifacts

i lowered it again to 870/1270 that seems to be the most stable.


----------



## Striker36

personally i would try for an RMA on that thing if its not preforming at the stock settings the way it should be (that card should run ANYTHING you throw at it right now) and if you needed to down clock you may as well have gotten a 5770 and saved the money

but that's just my


----------



## Masta21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
personally i would try for an RMA on that thing if its not preforming at the stock settings the way it should be (that card should run ANYTHING you throw at it right now) and if you needed to down clock you may as well have gotten a 5770 and saved the money

but that's just my









5850's base clocks are only

725/1000

i'm at 870/1270


----------



## Striker36

well in that case







lol i didnt know you had it over clocked and i have NO IDEA about the stock clocks on any thing XD


----------



## BriSleep

Gulftown has been out for a few weeks now, Pc's have already shipped with it. You have to have some chunk of change in your wallet though because the price ranges from $999- to $1299- of course depending on who you get it from. It's exactly what they promised, smaller, faster, better, more cores. The only thing that can use that many cores is [email protected] though, so there isn't a whole lot of point right now. Once they mess up a few batches they'll probably selll them with locked multipliers, slower speeds and perhaps there will be programs that can use those cores. As far as I know, the only thing that can use 8 cores other than folding is Mathematica.

1.7 billion transistors on a 248mm square in a 32nm process, can you imagine how fast electricity slams those gates open and shut? It's boggling, when I was a kid 1 trasnistor was a tube in a radio or a television. How small will they go before there is too much leakage? Some say only 22nm.

Here's the only review I've seen but I'm sure they're out there: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...ntel_rolls_six

@IR Nice mod, is that your ceiling or do you have a really big skylight?

@Striker. I like the stripes but I think the point the guy made about airbrushing is valid, if you use anything but an airbrush you'll block any venting those parts do. If you just mean the very side corners then I say go for the vinyl, it should look great! A tip, when you lay the vinyl on, lightly mist the sticky side and squeege out all the water as you press it on. This will help you avoid bubbles in the vinyl.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok guys, you gotta check this out for me. Ok, this may or not be a case mod. I mean it's a mod of my personal case, not my computer case. So, I go to the prosthetist today and get casted, they use fiberglass now instead of plaster. Very neat, clean and it's more exact because the fiberglass sets up much harder, of course. So, it'll be at least 2 weeks before I even have a test socket to try on. In the meantime, he gave me this to think about. I can have any of these patterns laid into the outer layer as a laminate instead of them trying to make a skin tone.

These are the patterns: http://www.fredslegs.com/lamstyles.htm

You have to understand my leg isn't what you normally see on an amputee, mine is a Symes, meaning it's at the ankle. It s*#@'s because it's not as versitile and they can't adapt it as easily, meaning I have a lot more problems and when my weight changes they have to do a total re-build instead of just a new socket.
So this is how my leg looks, you can see how much is normally showing between the sock and the sleeve: Attachment 151589

Mindy and I think the light colored wood would be the best. You know, wooden leg and all!














We also like Snake, Digital Camo & Animal print. I personally like Blue Static, but you have to consider that you have to wear clothes to match. Or do you?? The old stuff which is just a pigment changes color within a few months and you end up with a 3 toned socket with mine being so long. So, whatdaya think??

Oh sheesh, guess what? I have another option to make. I mean, I'll get this prosthesis anyway but I can also go in for elective surgery and get my amputation shortened to a BK (below the knee). The benefits are: Better, lighter legs, with feet and ankles that have more movement and hold on better and if I loose or gain weight, they only change a small part instead of the whole thing. One other possible improvement is that it could reduce my pain levels a great deal because I don't have all that plastic pushing in on my leg.
The bad side: It's surgery, it's removal of a bone and a part of the body, any surgery is dangerous but these guys have had a lot of practice since the Iraq war started. The other is that I'll be on crutches or a wheelchair for at least 6 weeks, maybe 3 months before they can do a new prosthesis.

Would you choose to have this kind of surgery knowing that it could drastically change your life?

TIA,
Bri


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok guys, you gotta check this out for me. Ok, this may or not be a case mod. I mean it's a mod of my personal case, not my computer case. So, I go to the prosthetist today and get casted, they use fiberglass now instead of plaster. Very neat, clean and it's more exact because the fiberglass sets up much harder, of course. So, it'll be at least 2 weeks before I even have a test socket to try on. In the meantime, he gave me this to think about. I can have any of these patterns laid into the outer layer as a laminate instead of them trying to make a skin tone.

These are the patterns: http://www.fredslegs.com/lamstyles.htm

You have to understand my leg isn't what you normally see on an amputee, mine is a Symes, meaning it's at the ankle. It s*#@'s because it's not as versitile and they can't adapt it as easily, meaning I have a lot more problems and when my weight changes they have to do a total re-build instead of just a new socket.
So this is how my leg looks, you can see how much is normally showing between the sock and the sleeve: Attachment 151589

Mindy and I think the light colored wood would be the best. You know, wooden leg and all!














We also like Snake, Digital Camo & Animal print. I personally like Blue Static, but you have to consider that you have to wear clothes to match. Or do you?? The old stuff which is just a pigment changes color within a few months and you end up with a 3 toned socket with mine being so long. So, whatdaya think??

Oh sheesh, guess what? I have another option to make. I mean, I'll get this prosthesis anyway but I can also go in for elective surgery and get my amputation shortened to a BK (below the knee). The benefits are: Better, lighter legs, with feet and ankles that have more movement and hold on better and if I loose or gain weight, they only change a small part instead of the whole thing. One other possible improvement is that it could reduce my pain levels a great deal because I don't have all that plastic pushing in on my leg. 
The bad side: It's surgery, it's removal of a bone and a part of the body, any surgery is dangerous but these guys have had a lot of practice since the Iraq war started. The other is that I'll be on crutches or a wheelchair for at least 6 weeks, maybe 3 months before they can do a new prosthesis.

Would you choose to have this kind of surgery knowing that it could drastically change your life?

TIA,
Bri


If your suffering will ensure a better quality of life then I say do it, but think on this and I know I'm kinda comparing apples to oranges, but the "mechanics" behind the thinking are the same. If you have a brain tumor that will surely kill you in ten years with only a slow reduction of life quality would you have an experimental surgery that could add 5 years to your life with little or no increase in life quality or leave you in a vegetative state and kill you in three years with a 50/50 percentage in your favor. Would you do it? You'll have to tell us Bri. After all you live in gambling central. Do you feel lucky, well , do ya?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok guys, you gotta check this out for me. Ok, this may or not be a case mod. I mean it's a mod of my personal case, not my computer case. So, I go to the prosthetist today and get casted, they use fiberglass now instead of plaster. Very neat, clean and it's more exact because the fiberglass sets up much harder, of course. So, it'll be at least 2 weeks before I even have a test socket to try on. In the meantime, he gave me this to think about. I can have any of these patterns laid into the outer layer as a laminate instead of them trying to make a skin tone.

These are the patterns: http://www.fredslegs.com/lamstyles.htm

You have to understand my leg isn't what you normally see on an amputee, mine is a Symes, meaning it's at the ankle. It s*#@'s because it's not as versitile and they can't adapt it as easily, meaning I have a lot more problems and when my weight changes they have to do a total re-build instead of just a new socket.
So this is how my leg looks, you can see how much is normally showing between the sock and the sleeve: Attachment 151589

Mindy and I think the light colored wood would be the best. You know, wooden leg and all!














We also like Snake, Digital Camo & Animal print. I personally like Blue Static, but you have to consider that you have to wear clothes to match. Or do you?? The old stuff which is just a pigment changes color within a few months and you end up with a 3 toned socket with mine being so long. So, whatdaya think??

Oh sheesh, guess what? I have another option to make. I mean, I'll get this prosthesis anyway but I can also go in for elective surgery and get my amputation shortened to a BK (below the knee). The benefits are: Better, lighter legs, with feet and ankles that have more movement and hold on better and if I loose or gain weight, they only change a small part instead of the whole thing. One other possible improvement is that it could reduce my pain levels a great deal because I don't have all that plastic pushing in on my leg. 
The bad side: It's surgery, it's removal of a bone and a part of the body, any surgery is dangerous but these guys have had a lot of practice since the Iraq war started. The other is that I'll be on crutches or a wheelchair for at least 6 weeks, maybe 3 months before they can do a new prosthesis.

Would you choose to have this kind of surgery knowing that it could drastically change your life?

TIA,
Bri


Damn, Bri..

I was thinking the same thing. First I would go with the Tanned leg. Then the Light colored wood. Then i liked the Mossy Oak and then the Snake skin looks wild.. I like all of those that you listed.

Now about the Cpap. If I was her Doctor and she came to me with the problem that you are talking about I would get her this one







. That would solve the problems all the way around.


----------



## clee413

*Upcoming Weekend Project:* _April 23rd or 24th_

*Materials:*
(3) Noctua P-12 120mm
(1) Noctua P-14 140mm
*PC fan installation placements:*

(1) Noctua P-12 120mm: Pull H50 radiator
(1) Noctua P-12 120mm: Push H50 radiator
(1) Noctua P-12 120mm: In-tank at top/front of case (optical drive bay)
(1) Noctua P-14 140mm: In-tank at bottom/front of case
*Side note:*
I wasn't planning on purchasing the rest of my Noctua fans all at once. With the combination of Amazon's 3-pack P-12's + the wife going out of town without me this weekend, I thought this would be a nice soothing project.

Recently I have come across a few members with questions about the Scythe Kama Bay. Since I will be replacing the CM R4 120mm in my Scythe Kama Bay with a P-12, I will be taking pictures along-side my project. Hopefully, this will answer some of questions some may have about the product.

Also, I will try using the SSD/Floppy cage (included with the CM Scout) to mount a 120mm or 140mm fan into the optical drive bays. I'm assuming with this tool (provided by CM) I will be able to take advantage of the tool-less locking mechanism. I believe I suggested this as a viable option (cost free to those who have purchased a CM Scout, retail) to the Scythe Kama Bay. Since I don't like recommending anything I have *not* used, I will be checking 1 more thing off of the "To do list".

All of the above project details are very simple but *fun*, none the less!









Anybody else have any Weekend Projects coming up?


----------



## Striker36

i think rocker pretty much summed it up right their.

and because i have to do it.
you NEED to get the wood one. simply so we can call you pegleg









but on a serious note. what every you choose, i, as im sure the rest of the scouts do, wish you much luck if your coming adventure.

and i think it really is an adventure.

and to the rest of you, if you haven't voted yet go check the mod of the month poll. you should vote for me because i love you


----------



## Enigma8750

Looking forward to the quiet side or Zen fan install.


----------



## Enigma8750

That is right... Vote for Striker36 for MOTM.. Be a scout and stand together for your favorite.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok guys, you gotta check this out for me. Ok, this may or not be a case mod. I mean it's a mod of my personal case, not my computer case. So, I go to the prosthetist today and get casted, they use fiberglass now instead of plaster. Very neat, clean and it's more exact because the fiberglass sets up much harder, of course. So, it'll be at least 2 weeks before I even have a test socket to try on. In the meantime, he gave me this to think about. I can have any of these patterns laid into the outer layer as a laminate instead of them trying to make a skin tone.

These are the patterns: http://www.fredslegs.com/lamstyles.htm

You have to understand my leg isn't what you normally see on an amputee, mine is a Symes, meaning it's at the ankle. It s*#@'s because it's not as versitile and they can't adapt it as easily, meaning I have a lot more problems and when my weight changes they have to do a total re-build instead of just a new socket.
So this is how my leg looks, you can see how much is normally showing between the sock and the sleeve: Attachment 151589

Mindy and I think the light colored wood would be the best. You know, wooden leg and all!














We also like Snake, Digital Camo & Animal print. I personally like Blue Static, but you have to consider that you have to wear clothes to match. Or do you?? The old stuff which is just a pigment changes color within a few months and you end up with a 3 toned socket with mine being so long. So, whatdaya think??

Oh sheesh, guess what? I have another option to make. I mean, I'll get this prosthesis anyway but I can also go in for elective surgery and get my amputation shortened to a BK (below the knee). The benefits are: Better, lighter legs, with feet and ankles that have more movement and hold on better and if I loose or gain weight, they only change a small part instead of the whole thing. One other possible improvement is that it could reduce my pain levels a great deal because I don't have all that plastic pushing in on my leg.
The bad side: It's surgery, it's removal of a bone and a part of the body, any surgery is dangerous but these guys have had a lot of practice since the Iraq war started. The other is that I'll be on crutches or a wheelchair for at least 6 weeks, maybe 3 months before they can do a new prosthesis.

Would you choose to have this kind of surgery knowing that it could drastically change your life?

TIA,
Bri

I personally like the *Desert Camo*:










As for the surgery... You're right, surgery is surgery. I think if you feel the ends justify the means, then I think you have your answer. With big decisions, I usually logically weigh things for hours, or sometimes, days, but in the end it's all about what I feel inside. Gut feelings.

I couldn't answer your question, because I haven't ever been put into a situation where surgery was an option for me to drastically change my life. The last thing I want to do is give you some artificial answer. I mean, I wear contacts, and maybe lasik eye surgery could change my life.. but IMO that is nowhere near as the same level as your leg.

I don't think my reply is very helpful, but hopefully it counts for something.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Looking forward to the quiet side or Zen fan install.

Every hardware installation, modification, or alteration I find Zen.

*Peace & tranquility are found in satisfying the sickness.*

_"... oooohmmm.... oooohmmm... "_-


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Every hardware installation, modification, or alteration I find Zen.

*Peace & tranquility are found in satisfying the sickness.*

_"... oooohmmm.... oooohmmm... "_-










i just find frustration lol
i look at something i have made and see every thing wrong with it even if that's just 1% of the sum of the parts


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
*Upcoming Weekend Project:* _April 23rd or 24th_

*Materials:*

(3) Noctua P-12 120mm
(1) Noctua P-14 140mm
*PC fan installation placements:*

(1) Noctua P-12 120mm: Pull H50 radiator
(1) Noctua P-12 120mm: Push H50 radiator
(1) Noctua P-12 120mm: In-tank at top/front of case (optical drive bay)
(1) Noctua P-14 140mm: In-tank at bottom/front of case
*Side note:*
I wasn't planning on purchasing the rest of my Noctua fans all at once. With the combination of Amazon's 3-pack P-12's + the wife going out of town without me this weekend, I thought this would be a nice soothing project.

Recently I have come across a few members with questions about the Scythe Kama Bay. Since I will be replacing the CM R4 120mm in my Scythe Kama Bay with a P-12, I will be taking pictures along-side my project. Hopefully, this will answer some of questions some may have about the product.

Also, I will try using the SSD/Floppy cage (included with the CM Scout) to mount a 120mm or 140mm fan into the optical drive bays. I'm assuming with this tool (provided by CM) I will be able to take advantage of the tool-less locking mechanism. I believe I suggested this as a viable option (cost free to those who have purchased a CM Scout, retail) to the Scythe Kama Bay. Since I don't like recommending anything I have *not* used, I will be checking 1 more thing off of the "To do list".

All of the above project details are very simple but *fun*, none the less!









Anybody else have any Weekend Projects coming up?

@ Clee. I hope so. It's one of those, "if UPS comes on time" projects. I've got parts coming from 2 sources, Sidewinder just sent out my parts today. they're in IN, so maybe they'll be here by Friday & Koolertek's stuff should be here tomorrow. Then I'll be able to seperate my pump and res and re-configure things so I can see the water move.
That's a really good idea about the SSD cage. I'm very interested in the results.
Yeah, I like the Desert Camo too but it looks like it would make putting on the right clothes would be a hard choice but maybe it shouldn't be about the clothes, just the color of the leg. Did you see Cherry Bomb? Not my style, if I'm changing color I'd like Ghost (being discontinued) & Blue Camo & Blue Ribbon, but the blue is too pale in that last one. Ever reply counts, there aren't a bunch of amputees to ask, but you guys are here and know what I'm like.

@ Rockr. I dunno, I guess I really am lucky, I mean I had a rare form of cancer that only 8 others in the U.S. had before me and I beat it (without the harsh chemicals and radiation burns). I also immediately got a rare disorder because of the amputation (reflex sympathetic distrophy, or RSD) where the bone was loosing mass and the only reason they found it was because I was having nightmares of my leg breaking inside my prosthesis and I had to inject an experimental drug into my leg each day then vomit and black out, but, they now use this drug to treat osteoporosis. Then I got diagnosed with the third charm, Severe Narcolepsy (one of the top 10 worst in the U.S.), which took 8 years just to find the right meds to function in life but I did it. I've got Mindy, which is really lucky seeing as I was fired from my job for not being able to keep a schedule, then hired the same day by the state of Nevada, where we met (she's my 4th and final wife BTW). I've got great dogs even though they were poisoned with anti-freeze by a neighbor on Thanksgiving day, when Danny was 1 and Brutus was 3 years old . I've got a lot of great things in life.
So reading that, does that sound like a lot of good luck because everything turned out great, or bad luck because of the things that happened were so horrible in the first place?

@ Enigma, thanks for the link to that mask, we're definitely bring it up to those who are working with her.

@ Striker. Yeah, he's got one guy that he put that on and a lady asked who carved his leg!! We've got 3 votes for the wood grain now.

@ Masta, dude you can only take a chip so far before the electrons leak into each others lanes. I think you found that point on you 5850's but seriously, have you checked on the Video card boards? I do think a 5850 goes to 900/1300 but I also think it was water cooled.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i just find frustration lol 
i look at something i have made and see every thing wrong with it even if that's just 1% of the sum of the parts


lol, I too am OCD. I understand. But don't you find joy in making even that 1% into flawless?

*Side bar:*
Everytime I hear the word "flawless" I hear that voice from Motal Kombat, *"FLAWLESS VICTORY!"*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Clee. I hope so. It's one of those, "if UPS comes on time" projects. I've got parts coming from 2 sources, Sidewinder just sent out my parts today. they're in IN, so maybe they'll be here by Friday & Koolertek's stuff should be here tomorrow. Then I'll be able to seperate my pump and res and re-configure things so I can see the water move. 
That's a really good idea about the SSD cage. I'm very interested in the results.


Then I hope that all your parts arrive early, if not on time. It's only Monday, so getting here before the weekend is a possibility. (Don't want to jinx you)


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


*Upcoming Weekend Project:* _April 23rd or 24th_

*Materials:*
(3) Noctua P-12 120mm
(1) Noctua P-14 140mm
*PC fan installation placements:*

(1) Noctua P-12 120mm: Pull H50 radiator
(1) Noctua P-12 120mm: Push H50 radiator
(1) Noctua P-12 120mm: In-tank at top/front of case (optical drive bay)
(1) Noctua P-14 140mm: In-tank at bottom/front of case
*Side note:*
I wasn't planning on purchasing the rest of my Noctua fans all at once. With the combination of Amazon's 3-pack P-12's + the wife going out of town without me this weekend, I thought this would be a nice soothing project.

Recently I have come across a few members with questions about the Scythe Kama Bay. Since I will be replacing the CM R4 120mm in my Scythe Kama Bay with a P-12, I will be taking pictures along-side my project. Hopefully, this will answer some of questions some may have about the product.

Also, I will try using the SSD/Floppy cage (included with the CM Scout) to mount a 120mm or 140mm fan into the optical drive bays. I'm assuming with this tool (provided by CM) I will be able to take advantage of the tool-less locking mechanism. I believe I suggested this as a viable option (cost free to those who have purchased a CM Scout, retail) to the Scythe Kama Bay. Since I don't like recommending anything I have *not* used, I will be checking 1 more thing off of the "To do list".

All of the above project details are very simple but *fun*, none the less!









Anybody else have any Weekend Projects coming up?


Couple things, "in-tank" <-- did you mean intake? Sorry to be a douche, I'm a grammar freak









Second, that 5.25 to 3.5 adapter that came with the Scout can only be used to mount a 140, but if you're getting the Noctua, you must use the 120-140mm adapter in order to get it to stay on.

Otherwise, sounds like a great project, pics when you're done please. Maybe one day I'll go with all Noctua, for now I'll just cheer you on







Go Scout!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i just find frustration lol 
i look at something i have made and see every thing wrong with it even if that's just 1% of the sum of the parts


Dude, that's called being Human. Those of us who don't see the things wrong either don't care or are lazy. You have to find happiness in the 99% that you got right. That's Zen.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


lol, I too am OCD. I understand. But don't you find joy in making even that 1% into flawless?

*Side bar:*
Everytime I hear the word "flawless" I hear that voice from Motal Kombat, *"FLAWLESS VICTORY!"*









Then I hope that all your parts arrive early, if not on time. It's only Monday, so getting here before the weekend is a possibility. (Don't want to jinx you)


Heh heh, every time I read Mortal Kombat I hear the guy yell *Mortal Kombat*, then that crazy music starts playing.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Couple things, "in-tank" <-- did you mean intake? Sorry to be a douche, I'm a grammar freak









Second, that 5.25 to 3.5 adapter that came with the Scout can only be used to mount a 140, but if you're getting the Noctua, you must use the 120-140mm adapter in order to get it to stay on.

Otherwise, sounds like a great project, pics when you're done please. Maybe one day I'll go with all Noctua, for now I'll just cheer you on







Go Scout!


LOL I laugh because, yes, I did mean "intank" but I hate seeing the red-wavey-swiggley line under the word (indicating spelling error) so I changed it to "in-tank". OCD strikes again!

Yeah, I observed the 5.25 to 3.5 adapter (thank you for the correct title, BTW) & had a feeling it would only fit a 140mm hole placement. Thanks for the tip though!

FYI, did you see (a few pages back) I posted a 3-pack & 2-pack of the 120mm P-12 (120mm). Just in case you missed it


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Heh heh, every time I read Mortal Kombat I hear the guy yell *Mortal Kombat*, then that crazy music starts playing.


*LOL!*








*MOORTAAL KOMBAAAT!!!!!!!!* *Techno Music that was sort of similar to the Blade soundtrack*

FYI:
If you have a Netflix account, Mortal Kombat the movie was uploaded a few weeks ago. Yes... I watched it again after so many years. Honestly, one of the better (if not best) video game, live action, movies.








YouTube- Mortal Kombat Movie 1 Intro of WIN


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


*LOL!*








*MOORTAAL KOMBAAAT!!!!!!!!* *Techno Music that was sort of similar to the Blade soundtrack*

FYI:
If you have a Netflix account, Mortal Kombat the movie was uploaded a few weeks ago. Yes... I watched it again after so many years. Honestly, one of the better (if not best) video game, live action, movies.

YouTube- Mortal Kombat Movie 1 Intro of WIN


Yes, I saw that 2/3 pack, no money right now. I already have 2 140mm Noctua so I'm good. Flawless Victory reminds me of Unreal Tournament 2004 when you don't die during a match.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
I just went for a ghetto front intake fan install and thought I'd show a picture or two. It's a 1300rpm asaka super silent pwm fan I had lying around and wanted to see what sort of difference to temperatures I got from this very simple mod. It's held in place by cable ties, pulled super tight on the side with a piece of sponge there for sound dampening, then held in place on the other side by two more cable ties.


























Before installing it I had left the metal grills in place in the 5.25" bays but saw no reason to leave them there with a fan. After all the front panel takes care of the dust filtering so I probably should have already removed them. Somewhat annoyingly the 4 pin fan plug wouldn't fit on CHA_FAN1 header because of a little capacator getting in the way of the unused 4th PWM pin, so I had to stick it on PWR_FAN header and thus lose BIOS level RPM control. It just runs at full speed now, but is actually pretty quiet anyway. I may figure out a way to resolve that in the future, probably using a scalpel









Overall I got a 1-2C drop at idle and a 2-3C drop in Prime95 from doing this so I am fairly happy with the result.


Looks good








Why not take the old connector off & get a 3pin connector from a old fan and use that. Push on the little contacts showing on the side of the connector to get them out and then put the pins in a 3pin connector(after using a craft knife or scalpel to lift the little clips on the pins back up before re-inserting).


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok guys, you gotta check this out for me. Ok, this may or not be a case mod. I mean it's a mod of my personal case, not my computer case. So, I go to the prosthetist today and get casted, they use fiberglass now instead of plaster. Very neat, clean and it's more exact because the fiberglass sets up much harder, of course. So, it'll be at least 2 weeks before I even have a test socket to try on. In the meantime, he gave me this to think about. I can have any of these patterns laid into the outer layer as a laminate instead of them trying to make a skin tone.

These are the patterns: http://www.fredslegs.com/lamstyles.htm

You have to understand my leg isn't what you normally see on an amputee, mine is a Symes, meaning it's at the ankle. It s*#@'s because it's not as versitile and they can't adapt it as easily, meaning I have a lot more problems and when my weight changes they have to do a total re-build instead of just a new socket.
So this is how my leg looks, you can see how much is normally showing between the sock and the sleeve: Attachment 151589

Mindy and I think the light colored wood would be the best. You know, wooden leg and all!














We also like Snake, Digital Camo & Animal print. I personally like Blue Static, but you have to consider that you have to wear clothes to match. Or do you?? The old stuff which is just a pigment changes color within a few months and you end up with a 3 toned socket with mine being so long. So, whatdaya think??

Oh sheesh, guess what? I have another option to make. I mean, I'll get this prosthesis anyway but I can also go in for elective surgery and get my amputation shortened to a BK (below the knee). The benefits are: Better, lighter legs, with feet and ankles that have more movement and hold on better and if I loose or gain weight, they only change a small part instead of the whole thing. One other possible improvement is that it could reduce my pain levels a great deal because I don't have all that plastic pushing in on my leg.
The bad side: It's surgery, it's removal of a bone and a part of the body, any surgery is dangerous but these guys have had a lot of practice since the Iraq war started. The other is that I'll be on crutches or a wheelchair for at least 6 weeks, maybe 3 months before they can do a new prosthesis.

Would you choose to have this kind of surgery knowing that it could drastically change your life?

TIA,
Bri

I like the light/dark woods







As I was reading the start of your post I was thinking "then why not get it shortened a little", but like you said, its not like modding your car or computer. Its a life changing mod :s
Well what ever you choose to do, I hope it all works out ok and you are comfortable and pain free


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Looks good








Why not take the old connector off & get a 3pin connector from a old fan and use that. Push on the little contacts showing on the side of the connector to get them out and then put the pins in a 3pin connector(after using a craft knife or scalpel to lift the little clips on the pins back up before re-inserting).


Yeah that's a good idea, I have a box where old computer bits go to die and I did rummage around in it for just such a thing. Sadly I found a old dusty 120mm fan with the connecter lead snipped off exposing the wires but no connector itself!







The other alternative was a fan with another 4 pin on it.

I'll have another look around, see what I have but if not then it's my trusty +4 scalpel of cutting to the rescue







Or maybe I should just get a pack of 3 pin connectors from ebay!


----------



## Striker36

YouTube- Mortal Kombat in Central Park
^^^^^^^ relevant


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok guys, you gotta check this out for me. Ok, this may or not be a case mod. I mean it's a mod of my personal case, not my computer case. So, I go to the prosthetist today and get casted, they use fiberglass now instead of plaster. Very neat, clean and it's more exact because the fiberglass sets up much harder, of course. So, it'll be at least 2 weeks before I even have a test socket to try on. In the meantime, he gave me this to think about. I can have any of these patterns laid into the outer layer as a laminate instead of them trying to make a skin tone.

These are the patterns: http://www.fredslegs.com/lamstyles.htm

You have to understand my leg isn't what you normally see on an amputee, mine is a Symes, meaning it's at the ankle. It s*#@'s because it's not as versitile and they can't adapt it as easily, meaning I have a lot more problems and when my weight changes they have to do a total re-build instead of just a new socket.
So this is how my leg looks, you can see how much is normally showing between the sock and the sleeve: Attachment 151589

Mindy and I think the light colored wood would be the best. You know, wooden leg and all!














We also like Snake, Digital Camo & Animal print. I personally like Blue Static, but you have to consider that you have to wear clothes to match. Or do you?? The old stuff which is just a pigment changes color within a few months and you end up with a 3 toned socket with mine being so long. So, whatdaya think??

Oh sheesh, guess what? I have another option to make. I mean, I'll get this prosthesis anyway but I can also go in for elective surgery and get my amputation shortened to a BK (below the knee). The benefits are: Better, lighter legs, with feet and ankles that have more movement and hold on better and if I loose or gain weight, they only change a small part instead of the whole thing. One other possible improvement is that it could reduce my pain levels a great deal because I don't have all that plastic pushing in on my leg. 
The bad side: It's surgery, it's removal of a bone and a part of the body, any surgery is dangerous but these guys have had a lot of practice since the Iraq war started. The other is that I'll be on crutches or a wheelchair for at least 6 weeks, maybe 3 months before they can do a new prosthesis.

Would you choose to have this kind of surgery knowing that it could drastically change your life?

TIA,
Bri


Hey Bri. I wish you the best of luck in whichever route you take. As for the art, I like either the wooden ones or the digital camo. I hope this helps.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That is right...  Vote for Striker36 for MOTM.. Be a scout and stand together for your favorite.


Come on guys.. if you can vote then Message a moderator that will put your vote in for you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Heh heh, every time I read Mortal Kombat I hear the guy yell *Mortal Kombat*, then that crazy music starts playing.










YouTube- Mortal Kombat Theme Song Sing-Along


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey Bri. I wish you the best of luck in whichever route you take. As for the art, I like either the wooden ones or the digital camo. I hope this helps.


I like the snake skin and the wood and then the digital Camo and then the tanned leg....

Try this Mortal combat cover








YouTube- Mortal Kombat Theme (metal cover) by Ryashon


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Come on guys.. if you can vote then Message a moderator that will put your vote in for you.

thanks for the plug Gen. E.

to every one that hasn't voted ill love you for ever if you vote for me







and you shoudl get your friends to also... right now im in third with 7 votes Dimwit is second with 8 and cattlerusler is in first with 11


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok guys, you gotta check this out for me. Ok, this may or not be a case mod. I mean it's a mod of my personal case, not my computer case. So, I go to the prosthetist today and get casted, they use fiberglass now instead of plaster. Very neat, clean and it's more exact because the fiberglass sets up much harder, of course. So, it'll be at least 2 weeks before I even have a test socket to try on. In the meantime, he gave me this to think about. I can have any of these patterns laid into the outer layer as a laminate instead of them trying to make a skin tone.

These are the patterns: http://www.fredslegs.com/lamstyles.htm

You have to understand my leg isn't what you normally see on an amputee, mine is a Symes, meaning it's at the ankle. It s*#@'s because it's not as versitile and they can't adapt it as easily, meaning I have a lot more problems and when my weight changes they have to do a total re-build instead of just a new socket.
So this is how my leg looks, you can see how much is normally showing between the sock and the sleeve: Attachment 151589

Mindy and I think the light colored wood would be the best. You know, wooden leg and all!














We also like Snake, Digital Camo & Animal print. I personally like Blue Static, but you have to consider that you have to wear clothes to match. Or do you?? The old stuff which is just a pigment changes color within a few months and you end up with a 3 toned socket with mine being so long. So, whatdaya think??

Oh sheesh, guess what? I have another option to make. I mean, I'll get this prosthesis anyway but I can also go in for elective surgery and get my amputation shortened to a BK (below the knee). The benefits are: Better, lighter legs, with feet and ankles that have more movement and hold on better and if I loose or gain weight, they only change a small part instead of the whole thing. One other possible improvement is that it could reduce my pain levels a great deal because I don't have all that plastic pushing in on my leg.
The bad side: It's surgery, it's removal of a bone and a part of the body, any surgery is dangerous but these guys have had a lot of practice since the Iraq war started. The other is that I'll be on crutches or a wheelchair for at least 6 weeks, maybe 3 months before they can do a new prosthesis.

Would you choose to have this kind of surgery knowing that it could drastically change your life?

TIA,
Bri

Hoping all goes well for you BriSleep, I kind of like the Light Wood grain and Snakeskin the Blue Static looks pretty cool too
With the first two as you say they would go with just about anything you wear or not wear, the third Blue static is kind of wild Child, but still very hip

As for the Adjustment Operation if it means better quality of activeness, mobility and life in general , I would go for it!


----------



## BriSleep

Oh man, the Mortal Kombat is never going to stop now!







We do have it on VHS & yes we still have 3 VCR's.

Thanks for all the votes guys, I still have 2 weeks to decide, maybe I'll post or maybe I'll wait till it's done and post a pic. As for the surgery, I really don't know but that's no hurry, I might consider it when we get the house. It's really hard to move around this trailer and it would be worse on crutches or a wheel chair.

My first box of goodies arrived today, crossing fingers waiting to see if the second will be here Friday. Got 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoons today, I don't even know if they're stronger than the Zalmans that are on top of my res but they should be quieter.

Wow, yesterday it was 73 and sunny, today the wind is howling, it's 46 and looks like rain, hopefully it will just snow in the mountains. It's amazing here sometimes, we can have 2-3ft of snow just an hour away and it'll be warm and sunny down here. This morning we awoke to the sounds of thunder but not a drop of rain fell. Those mountains are really a giant rise up from this valley floor. Heavenly Valley ski resort has the longest run in the world, the longest vertical drop...... Oh heck, here's the link: http://www.skiheavenly.com/the-mount...n-landing.aspx Anyway we can see the ski trails from here when the clouds aren't covering the mountains, yet we're only at 4400ft. It's no wonder I've never wanted to move away.

Oh wow, just looked at the lift conditions up there, they're all closed, the wind must be pretty bad to do that. I once got stuck in a chair lift on Mt. Rose during a wind, we were swinging back and forth and hanging over a canyon that bottomed out almost 1000ft below.







Gee, that was the last time I went skiing.









Hey, who knows anything about ringtones for cell phones? I hate to pay $2.99 each but also don't trust these websites that say upload your music and we'll send the ringtone to your phone. The only one that I can see for free is from Sourceforge, Audacity. I guess, if I figure it out, I can see this thread on my phone.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh man, the Mortal Kombat is never going to stop now!







We do have it on VHS & yes we still have 3 VCR's.

Thanks for all the votes guys, I still have 2 weeks to decide, maybe I'll post or maybe I'll wait till it's done and post a pic. As for the surgery, I really don't know but that's no hurry, I might consider it when we get the house. It's really hard to move around this trailer and it would be worse on crutches or a wheel chair.

My first box of goodies arrived today, crossing fingers waiting to see if the second will be here Friday. Got 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoons today, I don't even know if they're stronger than the Zalmans that are on top of my res but they should be quieter.

Wow, yesterday it was 73 and sunny, today the wind is howling, it's 46 and looks like rain, hopefully it will just snow in the mountains. It's amazing here sometimes, we can have 2-3ft of snow just an hour away and it'll be warm and sunny down here. This morning we awoke to the sounds of thunder but not a drop of rain fell. Those mountains are really a giant rise up from this valley floor. Heavenly Valley ski resort has the longest run in the world, the longest vertical drop...... Oh heck, here's the link: http://www.skiheavenly.com/the-mount...n-landing.aspx Anyway we can see the ski trails from here when the clouds aren't covering the mountains, yet we're only at 4400ft. It's no wonder I've never wanted to move away.

Oh wow, just looked at the lift conditions up there, they're all closed, the wind must be pretty bad to do that. I once got stuck in a chair lift on Mt. Rose during a wind, we were swinging back and forth and hanging over a canyon that bottomed out almost 1000ft below.







Gee, that was the last time I went skiing.









Hey, who knows anything about ringtones for cell phones? I hate to pay $2.99 each but also don't trust these websites that say upload your music and we'll send the ringtone to your phone. The only one that I can see for free is from Sourceforge, Audacity. I guess, if I figure it out, I can see this thread on my phone.


Hey Bri. I used Audacity. It's pretty simple. Just open the song you want to make into a ringtone, highlight the section that you want, trim, and then save into a compatible format with your phone. Last step is uploading it back to your phone. PM me if you need any help.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey, who knows anything about ringtones for cell phones? I hate to pay $2.99 each but also don't trust these websites that say upload your music and we'll send the ringtone to your phone. The only one that I can see for free is from Sourceforge, Audacity. I guess, if I figure it out, I can see this thread on my phone.


i know if you have an audio editor you can cut like 30 second out of a track and convert it from stereo to mono (or you will lose half the wave) and save it in a specific file type (i cant think of the one so ill look it up when i get home) and then email or text the file to your phone. you need a data plan or a text package but even then it should be at least cheaper than the 2.994 from the provider

shameless plug for mod of the month.

go vote for me! DO IT NOW! you know you want to...









but really go vote for who you think is deserving of the march mod of the month. i hope its me


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i know if you have an audio editor you can cut like 30 second out of a track and convert it from stereo to mono (or you will lose half the wave) and save it in a specific file type (i cant think of the one so ill look it up when i get home) and then email or text the file to your phone. you need a data plan or a text package but even then it should be at least cheaper than the 2.994 from the provider

shameless plug for mod of the month.

go vote for me! DO IT NOW! you know you want to...









but really go vote for who you think is deserving of the march mod of the month. i hope its me










Ok I PMed the mod for manual vote, good luck!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Ok I PMed the mod for manual vote, good luck!


thanks!









if any one is unsure who to PM your looking for [PWN]Schubie.


----------



## BriSleep

Cool guys, I know you younger folks know so much more about this than I do. So, say I want something that's really old and should be public domain. Any tips on where to look for that kind of music, like classical? Free, of course.
Geesh! I'll drop $230- just to make sure I can see the water move in my W/C loop but I jump through hoops to get a few ringtones!!


----------



## Striker36

lol how about paying $230 to watch water flow through MY water cooling loop? lol glad i could offer a suggestion that might be of some use


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Cool guys, I know you younger folks know so much more about this than I do. So, say I want something that's really old and should be public domain. Any tips on where to look for that kind of music, like classical? Free, of course. 
Geesh! I'll drop $230- just to make sure I can see the water move in my W/C loop but I jump through hoops to get a few ringtones!!










http://www.musopen.com/

http://www.classiccat.net/


----------



## Rockr69

Voted for Striker36 and Bri, I think you should get my avatar made into a "skin" for you leg


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Voted for Striker36 and Bri, I think you should get my avatar made into a "skin" for you leg










THANKS!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Voted for Striker36 and Bri, I think you should get my avatar made into a "skin" for you leg










Whoa Nellie!! You don't want to be responsible for a divorce, do you??








How about a pattern of all (except, you know the one), of your recent avatars.

@ Devilsx. Dude, major thanks for those links!!

Now, if I can just get Chris Issaks to come over and sing a few minutes into my mic. Actually I found that I can get the whole song for $.99 from Amazon where Verizon wants $2.99- just for the ringtone. What a racket!! I guess if you have the bucks to have something like the iPhone or a Droid then you probably don't care about a $3- ringtone. We're cancelling our land line to keep our cells, well there are other reasons too but that's the main one.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Whoa Nellie!! You don't want to be responsible for a divorce, do you??








How about a pattern of all (except, you know the one), of your recent avatars.

@ Devilsx. Dude, major thanks for those links!!

Now, if I can just get Chris Issaks to come over and sing a few minutes into my mic. Actually I found that I can get the whole song for $.99 from Amazon where Verizon wants $2.99- just for the ringtone. What a racket!! I guess if you have the bucks to have something like the iPhone or a Droid then you probably don't care about a $3- ringtone. We're cancelling our land line to keep our cells, well there are other reasons too but that's the main one.


i agree on that phone thing. i had to do it though cus my chocolate touch (crap phone if you ask me) is costing me 70 a month with my texting and all that but the ring tones we just SO BAD that i had to go and DL one then i spent a night making like 7 others for individual people


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Whoa Nellie!! You don't want to be responsible for a divorce, do you??








How about a pattern of all (except, you know the one), of your recent avatars.

@ Devilsx. Dude, major thanks for those links!!

Now, if I can just get Chris Issaks to come over and sing a few minutes into my mic. Actually I found that I can get the whole song for $.99 from Amazon where Verizon wants $2.99- just for the ringtone. What a racket!! I guess if you have the bucks to have something like the iPhone or a Droid then you probably don't care about a $3- ringtone. We're cancelling our land line to keep our cells, well there are other reasons too but that's the main one.

Just tell Mindy that's your girlfriend and all will be good and if you weren't in NV I'd sing you some Wicked Games.


----------



## Striker36

just a heads up to any one that cares i just updated the work log


----------



## Striker36

you know i just realized that i think im the first to do this particular mod lol










idk if that's a good thing or not.

i like being original even in minor things like filling a grove

oh and im only down by one in the MOTM poll!!! you guys are awesome! but its not over yet. still have a couple weeks so if you have voted ask your friends and if you haven't GO NAO!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i agree on that phone thing. i had to do it though cus my chocolate touch (crap phone if you ask me) is costing me 70 a month with my texting and all that but the ring tones we just SO BAD that i had to go and DL one then i spent a night making like 7 others for individual people


Allright you better tell me what's wrong with the chocolate touch because that's the one Mindy got.

Yeah, the included ringtones are garbage but that's how they make money getting you to buy new ones.

I got the enV3, don't you love the way they change spellings them copyright them? So I read about all kinds of problems with it, batteries, micro-sd chips shorting out, going on and off and dialing when people didn't press a button. Then LG release V.06 of the phone/firmware and it was doing fairly well, so I got it. It's loud (I'm a rocker, I'm going deaf), it's bright (I have cataracts), and the keypad is big enough for my thumbs. One thing I have noticed with any product is if you want to find out bad things about it, they're all over the internet but good reviews are much harder to find. I mean, why post when you have no problems? Of course the exception is forums where people chat about the great stuff thier item does. Like us!

Oh, all this started because I don't speak loud and I hate shouting. In my squad, if you didn't hear it from me the first time you'd better ask one of the other guys because I never repeated things. It worked, whenever I opened my mouth everyone shut up. So, my ATT phone was a Samsung a747 or 474 or something like that & I couldn't hear on it, no one could hear me speak, it was horrible.







As soon as our contract was up I started looking for a new one.

Getting 2 phones in a package is always cheaper than having one on your own. I mean, you pay extra but it's cheaper than 2 seperate packages and this time, cutting out the land line makes it cheaper than the total package we had with ATT & it seems the more we mention it the more people around town are telling us that they're having constant trouble with thier land lines. My parents did it first and they don't even like cell phones!









@ Rockr. Heh heh, so you knew exactly which song I wanted out of Chris huh? Can you sound like him??

@ All you guys but probably more the older of us. Long ago there was a song, in the song was the phrase "In the hall of the Mountain Kings" but it wasn't the name of the song. In my head it sounds like Emerson Lake & Palmer but it's not on my CD's (there was choir in it too). So was it them or someone else? The only other I can think of is maybe the Moody Blues but they only had the one hit album, the rest of thier work is droll.

Oh, in the form of bizarre weather, it dropped 10deg in 10 minutes today. Dang Arctic air masses!!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


you know i just realized that i think im the first to do this particular mod lol










idk if that's a good thing or not.

i like being original even in minor things like filling a grove

oh and im only down by one in the MOTM poll!!! you guys are awesome! but its not over yet. still have a couple weeks so if you have voted ask your friends and if you haven't GO NAO!


I'm hurt that I didn't think of that first.








I was the first to use a color stripe in the groove though.


----------



## BriSleep

Yep Kev, that was a sweet idea. When I get time to get some strip I'm going to do that to the front of Mindy's Scout.

Speaking of firsts, a while back it was questioned who actually did the first Scout (custom) water cooling setup. It was without a doubt, r11, then Photonmoo, then me, then MlbrottrN. The first to use an H50 was Johnny.dot.exe. The first and as far as I can tell, the only person to wrap his PSU in the club colors and logo was Photonmoo, he was also the first and probably only to use a custom laser cut shop to do his logo and orange window out of Perspex (plexi to americans). The first to use the Scythe Kama bay to mount a fan was imh073p and it was a blue LED fan. Kev_b was the first and only to do the Nvidia colors and logo and the first with the plexi HDD bay cover (2 of us got him to ship us one







). Finally the first to install an ATI 5870 was Xiliii.

From what I found on the internet as a whole, our very own Fearless Leader Enigma was the first to do a complete custom mod of the entire CM Storm Scout case.







As you may know, unfortunately CM has dropped us as the official club, our numbers have stalled a bit but not failed. They are now pushing the CM 690 II.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I'm hurt that I didn't think of that first.








I was the first to use a color stripe in the groove though.










you are correct and those stripes are still damn sexy. ill take you being hurt as a compliment









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Allright you better tell me what's wrong with the chocolate touch because that's the one Mindy got.


i guess i should have been a bit more specific in my post. the Chocolate touch is a pretty decent phone if you aren't too rough on your tech. but i work in a machine shop that dose spray in truck bed liners as well and its just thin enough that i forget to take it out of my pocket. the first one i had i cracked the screen picking up a 35lb casting (not honestly that heavy and no sharp edges) so i sent it back for a replacement (woot i got the warranty for the first time ever and it saved me 50 bucks) and i find that the touch screen (LG used the cheep kind unlike Apple and some other guys) if kinda flaky if your try typing too fast or not actually pushing on it or have fat fingers.

so its not actually a crap phone like i said the first time but it is not quite my cup of tea.

however the media player is one of the better interfaces on a phone that i have seen (not the iPhone)


----------



## BriSleep

Yeah, Mindy has tiny little fingers that hit every little key on that touch screen. Even the girl at the kiosk said she wished it came with a stylus or a place to attach a stylus. Yeah I read about the screen right off but she's so carefull with her stuff it can be disgusting. Don't touch it, your fingers are dirty. Oh come on!!! I wash my hands so much sometimes the skin starts to peel. Just because she has no sweat glands she thinks she's great!














I knew right off the bat that I couldn't use a touch screen, neither the fingers nor the patience for it.

The only thing her phone can do that mine can't is FM radio and I don't listen to that stuff very often anyway. Her camera is .2Mp better but mine has flash & judging from her reaction when it went off last night, it's pretty bright! Yeah, she looked like this:


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, Mindy has tiny little fingers that hit every little key on that touch screen. Even the girl at the kiosk said she wished it came with a stylus or a place to attach a stylus. Yeah I read about the screen right off but she's so carefull with her stuff it can be disgusting. Don't touch it, your fingers are dirty. Oh come on!!! I wash my hands so much sometimes the skin starts to peel. Just because she has no sweat glands she thinks she's great!














I knew right off the bat that I couldn't use a touch screen, neither the fingers nor the patience for it.

The only thing her phone can do that mine can't is FM radio and I don't listen to that stuff very often anyway. Her camera is .2Mp better but mine has flash & judging from her reaction when it went off last night, it's pretty bright! Yeah, she looked like this:









LOL @ the flash thing. you know... not that you remind me that's probably one of the things that pisses me off the most about that damn phone... how the hell am i suposta get a ninja picture of my awesome GF in crappy lighting when shes relaxed (and at her prettiest if you ask me and no not because of the crap lighting) lol







yea... if you couldn't tell by that little rant i kinda like her


----------



## Enigma8750

*Gen. George M. Hamilton-Stover the Third, wants you to Vote for Striker36 for the Mod of the Month.








*


----------



## Striker36

what a cute puppy







almost as cute as mine!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


LOL @ the flash thing. you know... not that you remind me that's probably one of the things that pisses me off the most about that damn phone... how the hell am i suposta get a ninja picture of my awesome GF in crappy lighting when shes relaxed (and at her prettiest if you ask me and no not because of the crap lighting) lol







yea... if you couldn't tell by that little rant i kinda like her










You got me. I don't even need the flash most of the time. I go into the camera settings and open up the part where it lightens up the photo and it just comes out clear. I've got this itty bitty lens and Mindy's is about 3X that size and she had to have me stand in the sun to get a pic. I take a pic of Brutus on the bed and the flash doesn't go off so she whips out her phone, fiddles with it and click, nothing but black!!







Now dear, you just need to go online on the Verizon site and take the tutorial. How do you guys deal with a device that doesn't even have a manual in the box?? She's like... I'll figure it out. I'm like..... yeah eventually. Meanwhile I'm filling up an 8Gb micro chip (man I can't believe how tiny those are) with snapshots. We need to go to Tahoe to get sceenery pics so I can have some decent wallpaper. Both phones are from LG, shouldn't they be somewhat the same??


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


what a cute puppy







almost as cute as mine!


Yeah but Enigma's plays Scrabble!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yeah but Enigma's plays Scrabble!!










but mine helps me mod


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


you know i just realized that i think im the first to do this particular mod lol










idk if that's a good thing or not.

i like being original even in minor things like filling a grove

oh and im only down by one in the MOTM poll!!! you guys are awesome! but its not over yet. still have a couple weeks so if you have voted ask your friends and if you haven't GO NAO!


Great work Striker. By the way, I voted for you.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Great work Striker. By the way, I voted for you.










Thanks for the support!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Rockr. Heh heh, so you knew exactly which song I wanted out of Chris huh? Can you sound like him??


If you closed your eyes you'd swear he was in room, cuz I'm purtier than him


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Gen. George M. Hamilton-Stover wants you to Vote for Striker36 for the Mod of the Month.








*


OH! What a big shweetie!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If you closed your eyes you'd swear he was in the room


Ok, so how did you know what song I wanted?
Why don't you record me a clip and attach it to an e-mail? Also, is that the only song he does that way? I've listened to a bunch of samples and they're just not like that.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Thanks for the support!










So, I don't understand why you're filling in that crease? Sorry do be difficult, but maybe I missed some details.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, so how did you know what song I wanted?
Why don't you record me a clip and attach it to an e-mail? Also, is that the only song he does that way? I've listened to a bunch of samples and they're just not like that.


I could do that, but I don't think I'd be comfortable with an older man having a secret crush on me







He pretty much does that style. One of the only truly talented crooners of the modern age. Check him out on you tube.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


So, I don't understand why you're filling in that crease? Sorry do be difficult, but maybe I missed some details.


im going to be painting various parts of the case with a yellow and black diagonal caution stripe theme. i was talking with a professional painter that i work with about how to best go about painting that part and he told me that he (a guy that has been in the industry for close to 35 years) would have a hard time masking it off and painting it so that the lines were strait and their wouldn't be any overspray. so i thought about it for a while and i thought that filling them in would be a good way to make painting it easier for me (a total noobie to painting) to keep it looking good. and i thought it wold look neat even if i just painted it black and left it. clean the case up a little bit by removing unneeded details (even if they look cool)

if that dosen't make any seance let me know and ill try and explain it better

(kenwood KD-67f)


----------



## clee413

Just want to share my proud moment of accomplishment...

I'm in the last 4 weeks of CISCO 1 (CCNA). With the remaining 4 weeks (including today as 1 of the 4 weeks), 3 weeks are reserved for a Skills Based Activity (SBA).

The SBA is an exam, where students (me) are required to (variable) subnet a network with a given Class-C IPv4 address block. Then apply the subnets to configure a network using physical equipment.

In other words, I had to subnet using variable lengths. Then wire the workstations (PC hosts), switch, and router. Then console into the Cisco Router, using Hyper Terminal, and configure the network & router through the Cisco IOS.

This exam, is part 1 of Cisco 1 Final Exam. Part 2 is a written exam that will be tested on the final week of the semester. Passing part 2, without passing part 1 results in a passing grade for the class, but Cisco will deny elevation to Cisco 2 (CCNA).

Today I took part 1. Guess what folks? Out of 100 points, I scored...








*100 points!!!!*









*Very* happy moment!







I am aware this post will look like gloating, but really I'm not. I just really wanted to share this moment of achievement with you guys.







I will admit, I am very proud of myself right now!

Thank you all in advance for indulging me.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I could do that, but I don't think I'd be comfortable with an older man having a secret crush on me







He pretty much does that style. One of the only truly talented crooners of the modern age. Check him out on you tube.


Now you've done it. I'm going to have to buy his music. I had no idea he's been around that long. 
Then, I remember REO Speedwagon like it was yesterday, not to mention Monsters of Rock in Germany, 12 hours of standing in the open, one of the few days in Germany that it was sunny & hot. Our bus got there with 27 army guys on it, got back with only 12!







Always wondered what happened to them. So what do you think of Boz Scaggs old stuff?

Oh, who's HIM?? It's posted on YouTube that wicked games was sung by HIM first??

@ Clee. Awesome man!! Congratulations, it's great to hear about someone exceeding the standards. BTW, I don't think it's gloating at all.

Hey Clee, does your vid card have EMF filters on the power connector??


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Now you've done it. I'm going to have to buy his music. I had no idea he's been around that long. 
Then, I remember REO Speedwagon like it was yesterday, not to mention Monsters of Rock in Germany, 12 hours of standing in the open, one of the few days in Germany that it was sunny & hot. Our bus got there with 27 army guys on it, got back with only 12!







Always wondered what happened to them. So what do you think of Boz Scaggs old stuff?

@ Clee. Awesome man!! Congratulations, it's great to hear about someone exceeding the standards. BTW, I don't think it's gloating at all.


I am getting ready to start putting some of my old cassettes to MP3 and one that I am doing is Boz Greatest hits.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im going to be painting various parts of the case with a yellow and black diagonal caution stripe theme. i was talking with a professional painter that i work with about how to best go about painting that part and he told me that he (a guy that has been in the industry for close to 35 years) would have a hard time masking it off and painting it so that the lines were strait and their wouldn't be any overspray. so i thought about it for a while and i thought that filling them in would be a good way to make painting it easier for me (a total noobie to painting) to keep it looking good. and i thought it wold look neat even if i just painted it black and left it. clean the case up a little bit by removing unneeded details (even if they look cool)

if that dosen't make any seance let me know and ill try and explain it better


Maybe use this for inspiration.. It came up while googling Reactors.










or you could make pillars on each side of the front bezel for effect.










or if you want to go completely insane then go to Lowes and go back to the tile section and glue some marble edging to the sides with carpenters glue.. that stuff will not let go once it sets.









http://www.lowes.com/pd_260609-93840...roduct_price|1

or this









http://www.lowes.com/pd_260590-93840...roduct_price|1









http://www.lowes.com/pd_302802-93322...roduct_price|1









http://www.lowes.com/pd_42575-56687-...roduct_price|1

With this last one you can get a 12 inch long rail if you cut the backing for each 1 in line.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*












AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Freedom never looked so good


----------



## Enigma8750

Her name is Lian Li and she is my secret girl friend. NOT...

BTW STRIKER did you see my Signature post. Check it out.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I am getting ready to start putting some of my old cassettes to MP3 and one that I am doing is Boz Greatest hits.


im a collector of music on LP (bet you didnt think any one under 30 knew what those were did you?) and as soon as im done building my project rig im going to try and get some vinyl rips going. any suggestions on a program for that? seance this is where the conversation seems to be going.

i specifically want to get my copy of The Wall (first run) on my computer.... its the single best quality recording of that album i have heard.....


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I am getting ready to start putting some of my old cassettes to MP3 and one that I am doing is Boz Greatest hits.


Yep, I did this. Spent $220- on a sweet tape deck to transfer everything from my tapes (originally CD's that my last wife stole), to HDD then to CD. They came out perfect. I have Middle Man, Silk Degrees and Fade into Light.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im a collector of music on LP (bet you didnt think any one under 30 knew what those were did you?) and as soon as im done building my project rig im going to try and get some vinyl rips going. any suggestions on a program for that? seance this is where the conversation seems to be going.

i specifically want to get my copy of The Wall (first run) on my computer.... its the single best quality recording of that album i have heard.....


Oh man, I paid for Pinnacle but I'm pretty sure that any capture program that can handle 20hz-20khz should be fine. Yep, the very first recording of The Wall was the only one that had everything in it. Too much fighting between Gilmour and Waters messed up the re-prints after that. I did find the original on i-tunes though as my LP copy was too rough to record off of. You do have something like Disc Washer right? What are you going to use for the feed to your computer? There is a $99- turntable (you select the stylus) that has full range and does digital transfer internally.


----------



## Enigma8750

Download Audacity 1.2.6










http://www.amazon.com/Sony-PS-LX300U...1821803&sr=8-1


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh man, I paid for Pinnacle but I'm pretty sure that any capture program that can handle 20hz-20khz should be fine. Yep, the very first recording of The Wall was the only one that had everything in it. Too much fighting between Gilmour and Waters messed up the re-prints after that. I did find the original on i-tunes though as my LP copy was too rough to record off of. You do have something like Disc Washer right? What are you going to use for the feed to your computer? There is a $99- turntable (you select the stylus) that has full range and does digital transfer internally.

about 20 years ago my dad got a KILLER Kenwood stereo stack that came with an incredible turntable. after he upgraded the system in the living room i ninja-ed the the Kenwood set and after a few months of learning i got a good needle and started listening to the couple LPs that i found in the house and got hooked on the superior quality of analog. sence then i have been buying and selling for a couple years and my incredible girlfriend and her dad have more or less the same in music and he happened to have 2 copies of the wall (first run) that he imported to Russia (they are from Russia and emigrated to the states 8 years ago) and for my birth day last month she some how convinced him to part with one of them and now i have a MINT copy  but yea i have a killer setup for playing this stuff so im assuming i can get a good sound card (witch i intend to do anyway) and use the Line Out from the stack (one of the several) to plug into the line in on the sound card and then record from their but im looking for a top end (preferably cheep/free) software to capture the audio

wow..... word wall XD sorry. i like my music and the story behind it









Kenwood KD-67f <=== my table


----------



## ACM

Might be moving to Nashville, TN.


----------



## Enigma8750

Now there are some Recording studios there. As well as right across the boarder in Alabama... I cant think of the name of the town but it is famous for starting and recording alot of bands back in the day.


----------



## ACM

Yea looks like a great place (getting tired of Florida), moving to Nashville for a construction job.


----------



## Striker36

and Enigma thanks for the sig post!!! i can use all the help i can get lol last time i checked i saw that i was tied at 11 (and first) with the great CattleRustler.

EDIT: just went and looked and CattleRustler is in first with 12 and "The Reactor Project" is second with 11


----------



## Enigma8750

That is a lame build that he put in.. I think Cattlerustler is very overrated but he does love his work and he is great with a welder.


----------



## Striker36

*shrug* this stuff almost always degrades into a popularity contest any way. i cant honestly say that i was expecting more than 3 or 4 votes XD

as for build quality. i haven't really looked at any more than the conundrum build (wich should be doing better than it is imo) so im not really in a position to comment not that i would any way. some ppl like red other blue. no need to argue over witch is better


----------



## BriSleep

Yeah, see what Enigma posted, he's always a jump ahead. Use Audacity. I don't know about the Kenwood turntable, what I found was that one channel will come out ahead of the other but I guess you can just cut it back a little in Audacity. That turntable he posted is the one I mentioned, it comensates for hiss cracks and pops. However, don't know if you know but a Pickering sapphire needle is the best at picking up both channels clearly. Dust off the needle after every side and it should last through a great deal of recording. I remember only buying one (replacement) while I was in Germany.

I had this Amp: http://www.doebbe.com/hifi/items/carverm400a.html
Way ahead of it's time, it only used the power it needed to create the volume level you put it at. It's only problem was, at high volume when the music would stop you could hear a slight buzz. I'm very preferential to American speakers though, a salesman once told me, you buy Japanese speakers and they can't translate American music, American speakers always sounded better. I had some, oh, come back tomorrow and maybe I can remember, Altec Lansing comes to mind but that's not right, maybe Accoustic Research. I just know they sounded as good at 2 watts as they did at 200 but the Bose 901's that I had only sounded good loud.

Ah, see your pics now. Yeah, that Kenwood was one of the earlier ones, should be great with the right needle. The only problem is translating from analog signal to digital without loss. One tip, very short (less than 3ft.) cables to your sound card, even if you have to move the computer. I had to put the casette deck under the PC for it to come out right 12inch cable.


----------



## Striker36

i dont remember what needle i have. its not labled and i got it like 3 years ago but it has a neat little brush that cleans the ridge before the needle gets to it. its pretty cool

and as for the pops and cracks and stuff. i dont mind them that much 90% of the time. and the needle i have compensates some what but it could do better. idk i like it. its the needle and the amplifier/ speakers that make the music more than the table its self

ill get some pictures of my stuff tomorrow night


----------



## Crucial09

Pm'd repo_man voting for striker36's project reactor!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Pm'd repo_man voting for striker36's project reactor!!

thanks for the vote!


----------



## Striker36

edited out. crashing hard core lol i need to stop putting off sleeping.... lol i make posts that make no seance .


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


*shrug* this stuff almost always degrades into a popularity contest any way. i cant honestly say that i was expecting more than 3 or 4 votes XD

as for build quality. i haven't really looked at any more than the conundrum build (which should be doing better than it is imo) so im not really in a position to comment not that i would any way. some ppl like red other blue. no need to argue over witch is better


Actually this month was done worse than in the past. IT is really hard to get an idea of what you're voting on.. So I just Vote for my Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i dont remember what needle i have. its not labled and i got it like 3 years ago but it has a neat little brush that cleans the ridge before the needle gets to it. its pretty cool

and as for the pops and cracks and stuff. i dont mind them that much 90% of the time. and the needle i have compensates some what but it could do better. idk i like it. its the needle and the amplifier/ speakers that make the music more than the table its self

ill get some pictures of my stuff tomorrow night


technics and Shure used to make those with the feather duster on them.. Probably one of them. but back in the day there were so many manufaturers of needles that it was hard to seperate the good from the bad.


----------



## hooah212002

I finally bit the bullet and placed my order. I got new black SATA cables to go with the sleeved extensions I bought. It should all be here by Friday. The case is coming from TN and the cable extensions from CA, so I'll get the case Thursday.

Pics to come!


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Just want to share my proud moment of accomplishment...

I'm in the last 4 weeks of CISCO 1 (CCNA). With the remaining 4 weeks (including today as 1 of the 4 weeks), 3 weeks are reserved for a Skills Based Activity (SBA).

The SBA is an exam, where students (me) are required to (variable) subnet a network with a given Class-C IPv4 address block. Then apply the subnets to configure a network using physical equipment.

In other words, I had to subnet using variable lengths. Then wire the workstations (PC hosts), switch, and router. Then console into the Cisco Router, using Hyper Terminal, and configure the network & router through the Cisco IOS.

This exam, is part 1 of Cisco 1 Final Exam. Part 2 is a written exam that will be tested on the final week of the semester. Passing part 2, without passing part 1 results in a passing grade for the class, but Cisco will deny elevation to Cisco 2 (CCNA).

Today I took part 1. Guess what folks? Out of 100 points, I scored...








*100 points!!!!*









*Very* happy moment!







I am aware this post will look like gloating, but really I'm not. I just really wanted to share this moment of achievement with you guys.







I will admit, I am very proud of myself right now!

Thank you all in advance for indulging me.

Congrats. I'll be taking that too when I can afford it. Also on my list are A+, Security+, and various Adobe Certs. Hope you score some decent jobs with that


----------



## ACM

I'm thinking of trying to mod a old Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 GPU heatsink.

Mod it so I can use it as a LGA775 heatsink.


----------



## Striker36

hey. can you guys, my beloved Scouts and friends







, head over to my work log and check out the last couple posts and throw some input in for me? im not 100% that my idea will work (or even be possible) and i would like some help from the more knowledgeable members of this club


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Congrats. I'll be taking that too when I can afford it. Also on my list are A+, Security+, and various Adobe Certs. Hope you score some decent jobs with that










Thanks!

I want to clarify that this exam was not the National Certification Exam. There is no certification following CCNA 1. The first national exam for Cisco follows after CCNA 2.

The exam I was referring to was for my CCNA 1, Cisco Academy (college course).

Thank you again, Devilsx.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I know this isn't a scout question, but I am in the market for a reasonably cheap router. I am not to concerned about the wirless aspect(if it works I will use our PPC's with wirless). I have 4 devices(Scout, old piece of shat, laptop and the xbox) all running off a 16 port hub :s I would like to run a cat5 cable from the router to the hub.
Anyone got any sugestions ?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I know this isn't a scout question, but I am in the market for a reasonably cheap router. I am not to concerned about the wirless aspect(if it works I will use our PPC's with wirless). I have 4 devices(Scout, old piece of shat, laptop and the xbox) all running off a 16 port hub :s I would like to run a cat5 cable from the router to the hub.
Anyone got any sugestions ?


I bought a nice Netgear router this christmas and it's working like a charm, bought it together with a Netgear modem and it costed me roughle 1000 Swedish Krowns, like $130 so aprox $80 for the router or something, Down time since christmas = 0Minutes. And the speed is very nice compared too out old one.
Netgear Wireless N-300 i think its name was.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I was thinking more like the Netgear n150(more within my budget unless I can find a real deal here). Also it must have a ADSL modem built in.


----------



## Striker36

Cisco... get a Cisco product. (under any of the companies they own.) they are simply the best. period end of story

EDIT! just as i was typing that the new guy brought in a bunch of coffee







yay for excuses to not do work!


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I know this isn't a scout question, but I am in the market for a reasonably cheap router. I am not to concerned about the wirless aspect(if it works I will use our PPC's with wirless). I have 4 devices(Scout, old piece of shat, laptop and the xbox) all running off a 16 port hub :s I would like to run a cat5 cable from the router to the hub.
Anyone got any sugestions ?


I use a Linksys (Wireless-G) Router. Bought it about 3 years ago, and still works like the day I got it. Low cost router with wireless capabilities; $55.

I know you said you are not concerned with the wireless aspect, but for future proofing, you might want to invest in a Wirless-N capable router.

Top brand names (most commonly used in a home network) are Linksys, Netgear, and D-Link. From reading posts in the Networking section of OCN, D-Link seems to be the router of choice for most. DIR-655 seems to have pretty good reviews on most sites, from what I've seen. ($95)

Again, I know you said Wireless isn't a concern, but wired connections need very little (if any) configuration, so not much to gauge. So, for shopping routers, make sure the *Router Security* supports *WPA2*. Stick with the brand name. And (again for future proofing) in case you ever do want to go wireless on some devices, check prices on PCI Adapters.

I mention PCI adapters because, generally, you want to match brand names between Router & Adapter (NIC), i.e. Linksys with Linksys, Netgear with Netgear, D-Link with D-Link, etc.

Lastly, for shopping tip, narrow down your choices based on your budget, brand, security, and check for reviews.

Happy hunting!

*Edit:* Any router will work with a Hub or Switch.


----------



## roffenn

Does anyone have the dimensions of this?

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...b-pb070033.jpg

The box over the GPU!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roffenn* 
Does anyone have the dimensions of this?

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...b-pb070033.jpg

The box over the GPU!










im not quite sure what your asking. if your asking about the grafics card you can fit up to a 10.6 inch card in with out any modification. im going to guess that that card is a 5750 or a 5770

and if you asking about the CPU cooler im honestly not sure. but i know their are a few people here that would know

and for the PSU cover its about 11 inches long by however tall and wide your PSU is (i havent made mine yet)

OH! and i almost forgot! WELCOME TO OVERCLOCK.NET!!!!!


----------



## roffenn

OH! and i almost forgot! WELCOME TO OVERCLOCK.NET!!!!!














[/QUOTE]

Ty







, I meant the "Cover" over the GPU.


----------



## Crucial09

Hey guys.
Made a little video of my subwoofer, and a vent mode, and led mode I did on it.
What do you think?







YouTube- subwoofer.wmv
Idk why the video looks like crap. The quality is 720p on my camcorder. Youtube screwed it up.
Maybe after it processes it will look better.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Hey guys.
Made a little video of my subwoofer, and a vent mode, and led mode I did on it.
What do you think?
YouTube- subwoofer.wmv

Idk why the video looks like crap. The quality is 720p on my camcorder. Youtube screwed it up.
Maybe after it processes it will look better.


lol youtube ruins every thing during upload *shakes fist*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roffenn* 
OH! and i almost forgot! WELCOME TO OVERCLOCK.NET!!!!!
















Ty







, I meant the "Cover" over the GPU.







[/QUOTE]

Can you give me the link from where you got the picture?? If I know who's system it is, I can tell you. It depends on the card but it's a reference card for sure so you just need to look at the bottom of the post, on the right it'll say something like 5850, 5870, 5770. Give me that and I have a spreadsheet with the dimensions.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Hey guys.
Made a little video of my subwoofer, and a vent mode, and led mode I did on it.
What do you think?
YouTube- subwoofer.wmv

Idk why the video looks like crap. The quality is 720p on my camcorder. Youtube screwed it up.
Maybe after it processes it will look better.


Not bad, you might be better off putting it on spikes on the floor though.
What sub is that, a DVC maybe?
Also the speaker wires you got running to the sub look a little thin.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I use a Linksys (Wireless-G) Router. Bought it about 3 years ago, and still works like the day I got it. Low cost router with wireless capabilities; $55.

I know you said you are not concerned with the wireless aspect, but for future proofing, you might want to invest in a Wirless-N capable router.

Top brand names (most commonly used in a home network) are Linksys, Netgear, and D-Link. From reading posts in the Networking section of OCN, D-Link seems to be the router of choice for most. DIR-655 seems to have pretty good reviews on most sites, from what I've seen. ($95)

Again, I know you said Wireless isn't a concern, but wired connections need very little (if any) configuration, so not much to gauge. So, for shopping routers, make sure the *Router Security* supports *WPA2*. Stick with the brand name. And (again for future proofing) in case you ever do want to go wireless on some devices, check prices on PCI Adapters.

I mention PCI adapters because, generally, you want to match brand names between Router & Adapter (NIC), i.e. Linksys with Linksys, Netgear with Netgear, D-Link with D-Link, etc.

Lastly, for shopping tip, narrow down your choices based on your budget, brand, security, and check for reviews.

Happy hunting!

*Edit:* Any router will work with a Hub or Switch.


ok, looking at D-Link(all this etailer stocks) -> http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...ategory_id=130
There is a no DIR-655 (other than the range booster). I am looking at spending no more than R1000+-.
Sorry for the idiocy, this is the first router I will own :s


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Looks great , although as said above too, the sub should be on the floor not up on shelf!


----------



## Striker36

defec, just to clarify. when i said Cisco i was referring to any Cisco owned company (linksys being one)

im my experiences with networking (2 years in high school and a CCNA with some internships here and their using several other manufactures stuff) Cisco is hands down the best


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
ok, looking at D-Link(all this etailer stocks) -> http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...ategory_id=130
There is a no DIR-655 (other than the range booster). I am looking at spending no more than R1000+-.
Sorry for the idiocy, this is the first router I will own :s

You mentioned you wanted a built in ADSL modem? If so, this is your best bet.

http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DSL-254.../ref=pd_cp_e_0


----------



## Striker36

HEY GUYS! i just updated "the reactor project"! you should all check it out and laugh at my obsessive use of body filler!

and on another note!

IM TIED FOR FIRST IN MOTM! thanks for the votes guys but i need a couple more to win!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Looks great , although as said above too, the sub should be on the floor not up on shelf!

and @ DefecTalisman

I experimented with it on the floor, but the bass did not travel at all. It sounded much better up on the shelf for some reason.

I think it is because I made this sealed case into a vented case, and it is not really large enough to be a vented case.
Can any on you direct me to a 10" sub case for relatively cheap? or so I can look at the design and try to match it up at the swap meet? lol

Pm me if you want, I do not want to troll on the scout thread.
and if any of you were wondering why my bed is on the floor without a box spring etc, it is because we are moving and we have to get rid of stuff we can't sell or pack.


----------



## Minek01

Hi guys! I just signed on to declare I am an official Scout owner. Brian told me how to join but says my signature link is wrong, so what's wrong with it?


----------



## BriSleep

Heh heh, looks allright to me. It's not showing the link or shooting or any of the other stuff. I don't know I just copy and paste them.

Yep, that's exactly what's on the first page.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]



Here it is Mindy.. maybe you should take the


> s off and that will make it work.


----------



## Enigma8750

If you haven't voted for Striker36 then he needs a few more votes to get him through over the top. Remember.. semper fi... Do or die.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Heh heh, looks allright to me. It's not showing the link or shooting or any of the other stuff. I don't know I just copy and paste them.

Yep, that's exactly what's on the first page.

Welcome! Glad to have you here.


----------



## BriSleep

She's on the bank's page now, still working out that mess. What quotes boss? Remember when I tried to do this, took about 4 posts to get it.
Yep, she joined to vote, she won't have a problem because she's brand new, will she??


----------



## BriSleep

Does anyone know how to.... In Win7 there is a performance monitor in the control panel. Someone told me you can set it to track how long it takes windows to start. Anyone know how??


----------



## Rockr69

you gotta just copy and paste the text only, not the whole thing and if Mindy is near anything like you she'll have no trouble coping with any trouble around here


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Minek01*


Hi guys! I just signed on to declare I am an official Scout owner. Brian told me how to join but says my signature link is wrong, so what's wrong with it?










Welcome to the club Min. Just copy and paste the text only into your sig


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Does anyone know how to.... In Win7 there is a performance monitor in the control panel. Someone told me you can set it to track how long it takes windows to start. Anyone know how??

http://blogs.zdnet.com/Bott/?p=246

I'm assuming windows 7 has the same system in place. Hope this helps.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
you gotta just copy and paste the text only, not the whole thing and if Mindy is near anything like you she'll have no trouble coping with any trouble around here









Heh heh heh.







She's better with numbers, I'm better with mechanical things but yeah, we're both mean. That's what she's doing now, going to re-fi the car again, just to get 2.5% less interest. She goes through a lot of trouble to save the bucks that I end up spending.


----------



## Enigma8750

Put everything in but Paste it between


PHP:


----------



## clee413

Preordered Starcraft 2 from Gamestop.com

$59.99
Preorders Bonus: Starcraft 2 Beta Key
Free 3-day UPS shipping
3% Fatwallet Cash Back http://www.fatwallet.com/
Anybody other CMSSC's planning to play this game?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Bott/?p=246

I'm assuming windows 7 has the same system in place. Hope this helps.

I don't know. I'm looking all over the event viewer, it's mostly stuff about security and programs that started during the time I've been signed on. It doesn't have any of the things in the article. I think you have to create an event and tell it to log it. I tried 109, which was in the article, but it didn't come up with anything. Maybe I'll remember when I go to sleep. You know, "it came to me in a dream" kind of thing.
If I can remember where I saw it, but I've been on more websites in the past week than the past year!


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I don't know. I'm looking all over the event viewer, it's mostly stuff about security and programs that started during the time I've been signed on. It doesn't have any of the things in the article. I think you have to create an event and tell it to log it. I tried 109, which was in the article, but it didn't come up with anything. Maybe I'll remember when I go to sleep. You know, "it came to me in a dream" kind of thing.
If I can remember where I saw it, but I've been on more websites in the past week than the past year!










You have to follow the slideshows. There are several steps involved to get to where you want. I just tried it and it works.

http://content.zdnet.com/2346-12354_...g=content;col1

Start clicking through the next images and reading the instructions below the image. Good luck.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Minek01*


Hi guys! I just signed on to declare I am an official Scout owner. Brian told me how to join but says my signature link is wrong, so what's wrong with it?










Try removing the little tags at the beging and end that say


PHP:


 ...











EDIT:
If anyone wondered how I I was able to type BBcode tags as plain text, you need to use the [noparse] [/noparse] tags around it


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Preordered Starcraft 2 from Gamestop.com

$59.99
Preorders Bonus: Starcraft 2 Beta Key
Free 3-day UPS shipping
3% Fatwallet Cash Back http://www.fatwallet.com/
Anybody other CMSSC's planning to play this game?


I have been waiting years for that game to come out, I am deffinatly going to get it when it hits our shores


----------



## DefecTalisman

Ok, I am emailing the etailer toi find out if they have or can get the D-Link DSL-254B and also Skullcandy lowerider xboxlive headset








Is there a similar model with some kinda wirless ?
How about this -> http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=5730

EDIT, I see the 2640b has wirless, so also asked if he can get that.


----------



## Striker36

HI MIN! and every one else

thanks for all the support you guys! i was starting to drag a little on the modding last week and the week before but your support (and a little contest) have reignited the fire! i hope to be ordering at least a couple components some time next week (probably Thursday for Friday!) i think you will like what i have planed for that stuff as well

i updated the log last night with a continuation on the side filling and added something else







you should all go check it out

and finally im back in second behind CR (15-13)







go if you haven't GO VOTE MOTM! even if its not for me


----------



## Enigma8750

Vote For Striker36 for Mod of the Month. We would Vote for you if you were running.


----------



## Crucial09




----------



## roffenn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ty







, I meant the "Cover" over the GPU.










Can you give me the link from where you got the picture?

It was on page 1, its "Kracky" case.


----------



## Striker36

thanks guys!


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I have been waiting years for that game to come out, I am deffinatly going to get it when it hits our shores
























NICE! PM your battle.net id when you get it all setup









I played SC2 Beta for the first time last night... It is GREAT!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*













any chance i could get an avatar sized version of this?























its really cool


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
any chance i could get an avatar sized version of this?























its really cool

Can't you just copy and save it on your computer?
Then edit it , or just upload it?
Thats what I did for my avatars and it automatically resizes it.

The picture on this thread is the same pic I have on my computer. a .jpg
I photoshoped a vote for pedro, and put striker36 lol

If you asking for permission then go for it!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Can't you just copy and save it on your computer?
Then edit it , or just upload it?
Thats what I did for my avatars and it automatically resizes it.

The picture on this thread is the same pic I have on my computer. a .jpg
I photoshoped a vote for pedro, and put striker36 lol

If you asking for permission then go for it!



i would have done just that normally (and yea i was sorta asking lol) but im stuck at work and this computer cant do any thing more than web stuff at the moment because its rendering a cad file.

maybe ill run to my office and do it up their if i get a second


----------



## Magnaat

Added my first mod. A custom lazer cut Punisher skull.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magnaat* 
Added my first mod. A custom lazer cut Punisher skull.











OMG I want one!!!!
That loooks








It will match the skull on my motherboard(my avatar)


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magnaat* 
Added my first mod. A custom lazer cut Punisher skull.










That looks sick man. Very nice!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magnaat* 
Added my first mod. A custom lazer cut Punisher skull.










Looks good, I would just say cut the plastic cross hair behind the mesh out and it would look much better.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Looks good, I would just say cut the plastic cross hair behind the mesh out and it would look much better.

i agree with Defec. not really my cup of tea but it looks good!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i agree with Defec. not really my cup of tea but it looks good! Bthumb:

Nice avatar striker


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magnaat* 
added my first mod. A custom lazer cut punisher skull.










love it!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magnaat* 
Added my first mod. A custom lazer cut Punisher skull.











That is just Tooo Cool.


----------



## Enigma8750

If you do not have enough Reps to vote for Striker then ask a moderator to post your vote for you.


----------



## Magnaat

Thanx guys

Will definitely look into remiving the crosshair, and replacing all the fans with red ones aswell. Got a question though, does anyone know if a GTX480 will fit into the STORM?


----------



## Enigma8750

We have not gotten the determination on that Card yet but let me check.


----------



## Striker36

if its shorter than 10.6 inches than yes of not. yes but with a mod









im gonna go look to see if i can find the measurements on that card now

:EDIT YES the GTX 480 will fit with no modifications it measures 10.5 inches.
SOURCE


----------



## Enigma8750

okay here you go...

Quote:

The GTX 480 measures 10.5in in length, matching a GTX 285 in size
This came from two different sources.




























After Going over the data YES the GTX480 will go into the CM Storm Scout.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Nice avatar striker









thanks


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roffenn* 
Can you give me the link from where you got the picture?

It was on page 1, its "Kracky" case.









Sorry man but I've searched the thread, I've searched the users of overclock.net. I don't see who it is.







You'd have to go page by page and find this post and tell me what card this is. It might not even be an ATI card, XFX has used these coolers on a couple of Nvida cards too. If I had to guess I would say it's smaller than a 5850 which is 10.5" long this one isn't even as long as the mobo so I'd say it's 9to 9.5" long they're 4" deep from screws to mobo and ATI says the cooler can be up to 7cm from top to bottom but being a smaller card I wouldn't think, well it doesn't quite reach from screw to screw so it's a maximum of 1 1/2" to 1 3/4" high. Hope that helps.


----------



## cjc75

So I just got a SATA DVD Rom to replace my two aging IDE drives in my new Storm Scout...

While deciding if I wanted it mounted at the top, or in a lower bay, I popped out the metal pieces that block off the rest of the slots.

I should have, used a pair of snips to cut those pieces out, but instead I did it the traditional and hasty way of grabbing them by hand and twisting them until they popped out.

Unfortunately, this resulted in snapping off a tiny "latch" piece on either side of the front panel, which holds the small front grill pieces in place!

Its now, a pain in the but, to put those front grill pieces in without them falling down the front/inside of the case.

SO!

Since the case is still so new, and since I really didn't want to have to take allll my precious parts back out, and ship it back to Newegg; I instead went to the Cooler Master Website, via the weblinks on the first post of this thread.

My first stop was the Cooler Master Parts Page, which lists everything they have for sale...

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/all_prodcats.php

I saw that the had no CMSS Front Panel's listed, so I then went to their main USA website and hit the Contact Us link, and chose the email option, and sent an email to the provided email address, for their Customer Support...

_[email protected]_

Sent them an email telling them how pleased I am with their Case, and how great it is, ad then explained how it got broke and attached two pictures of the broken piece and asked if I could purchase a replacement Front Panel...

That, was just over two days ago.

Thus far, I've not received any replies.









Not even any auto-reply, like, _"hi, we recieved your email, our staff will respond within such'n'such time!"_

So, how long _does it_, typically take them to respond?


----------



## BriSleep

Heh heh heh. I seem to be laughing a lot lately







. Find Danny Boys last post (a week or two ago), then click on his name and do a "find more posts by Danny Boy" and look through them. He's the last person I remember to have contact with them and I remember he wasn't too happy about response time. Big company, takes long time to get from one dept to another.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Sorry man but I've searched the thread, I've searched the users of overclock.net. I don't see who it is.







You'd have to go page by page and find this post and tell me what card this is. It might not even be an ATI card, XFX has used these coolers on a couple of Nvida cards too. If I had to guess I would say it's smaller than a 5850 which is 10.5" long this one isn't even as long as the mobo so I'd say it's 9to 9.5" long they're 4" deep from screws to mobo and ATI says the cooler can be up to 7cm from top to bottom but being a smaller card I wouldn't think, well it doesn't quite reach from screw to screw so it's a maximum of 1 1/2" to 1 3/4" high. Hope that helps.

I found Kracky's rig " The Roost " and it appears to be the same card as mine. An XFX Radeon HD 5770. Looks identical to my card.

*EDIT* Though looking again it appears to be the first PCB version which would allow quad x-fire where mine will support x-fire only.


----------



## hooah212002

Here are a few pics from the start of my Scout build. I have to finish tomorrow when I get my cables.

More to come tomorrow!









Here is my most awesome workstation: a coffee table covered in cardboard










Now, my even better (temporary) desk. I just moved in, cut me some slack.










I had a Rhoebus fan controller, but a) it's blue (my last case had blue fans. I want red now) and b) I don't have 5 fans yet.










This poor guy didn't make it. I sure don't have a delicate touch, that's for sure. (it's the clip for the PCI cards).










Yes, I plan on tidying up those cables. I'm waiting on a proper desk though.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
Here are a few pics from the start of my Scout build. I have to finish tomorrow when I get my cables.

I had a Rhoebus fan controller, but a) it's blue (my last case had blue fans. I want red now) and b) I don't have 5 fans yet.











I think you're missing the foam dust cover for your card reader.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
This poor guy didn't make it. I sure don't have a delicate touch, that's for sure. (it's the clip for the PCI cards).










Yes, I plan on tidying up those cables. I'm waiting on a proper desk though.

That happened to me to. As a matter of fact, I think it has happened to most people. They need to make those a bit less easy to break, otherwise, great build!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
I think you're missing the foam dust cover for your card reader.

That happened to me to. As a matter of fact, I think it has happened to most people. They need to make those a bit less easy to break, otherwise, great build!

i agree to both parts of that. i broke one. but i just took it out and moved it to the bottom slot where the cord keeper is


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
I think you're missing the foam dust cover for your card reader.

Good catch! Thanks man. I forgot there was a 2.5" cover.


----------



## xquisit

I can't get enough of the black layout of my crosshair III formula & how badly it matches the tinted window case! I know this case is a winner, and even if I move on to bigger and better things..this will always be showcased next to them. The Scouts so classy and I've got positive feedback from my friends!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hooah212002*


This poor guy didn't make it. I sure don't have a delicate touch, that's for sure. (it's the clip for the PCI cards).











Didn't happen to me cuz I changed mine out to this


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Didn't happen to me cuz I changed mine out to this











Where'd you get that and what is it called?


----------



## Striker36

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...i-bracket.html

^^^^ rockers work log with all the info you will ever need on that clamping solution


----------



## hooah212002

Does anyone know if it is possible to add more USB internal? My card reader takes up one slot (must have it for my camera), leaving only one for my front USB ports.


----------



## hooah212002

Thank you Striker.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I found Kracky's rig " The Roost " and it appears to be the same card as mine. An XFX Radeon HD 5770. Looks identical to my card.

*EDIT* Though looking again it appears to be the first PCB version which would allow quad x-fire where mine will support x-fire only.

Ok, same cover though, right?? Was I close on the dimensions??


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
Does anyone know if it is possible to add more USB internal? My card reader takes up one slot (must have it for my camera), leaving only one for my front USB ports.

Heheheheheh!!







Yeah, me too.
These guys usually have them, you might have to hit "contact us" and e-mail them though. Tell them you want a USB from motherboard to Y adapter. The only problem is most boards won't power it, to get around that you need a self powered hub inside then you split off it and wire into your external ports.

Here: http://www.doityourself.com/stry/wha...a-usb-splitter
Also look right at the top, convert USB data link cable.









Hey, don't make me take out pics of my workspace!! Awwww now you've gone and done it:
Attachment 152083









See those toes in the corner of the pic, they're artificial!!

Don't make me show you my desk!!


----------



## Striker36

minny (read boring) update in the reactor log.

what do you guys think of the possibility of a get this. dual loop water cooling system in a Scout. CPU on one and GPUs on another with possibly ALL custom (DIY) blocks! and a custom tube res feeding both of them.

yea we are getting some new toys at work in a month or two and i have plans for one of them







im not going to say one way or the other if this is going to happen or not but im DEFIANTLY giving it serous thought!


----------



## clee413

Not sure how many of you guys are fellow deal hunters, but I have found one hell of a deal...

Best Buy (in-store) policy is to price match any *local* retailer on prices, as long as they can verify it. If you have already purchased a product from Best Buy, find a lower price, they will refund you the difference with receipt within 30 days of purchase date.

With that said...

Here is an ad released April 19th, 2010 from Comp USA: *XFX 5770 $59.99*!

(Yes, I know the image is wrong, but the specs are right)

http://compusa.shoplocal.com/compusa...compusa-100418










Like I said, Best Buy will match other *LOCAL* retailers. Comp USA has closed in a lot of locations. So, YMMV (Your Milage May Vary)!

Here is proof from a person from Iowa:

http://a.slickdeals.net/attachment.p...6&d=1271961584

I am going to try this myself tonight, after class. If they accept it, going to pick up a 2nd GPU and XFIRE.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, same cover though, right?? Was I close on the dimensions??


yep


----------



## Crucial09

Originally Posted by hooah212002
Does anyone know if it is possible to add more USB internal? My card reader takes up one slot (must have it for my camera), leaving only one for my front USB ports.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Heheheheheh!!







Yeah, me too.
These guys usually have them, you might have to hit "contact us" and e-mail them though. Tell them you want a USB from motherboard to Y adapter. The only problem is most boards won't power it, to get around that you need a self powered hub inside then you split off it and wire into your external ports.

Here: http://www.doityourself.com/stry/wha...a-usb-splitter
Also look right at the top, convert USB data link cable.









Hey, don't make me take out pics of my workspace!! Awwww now you've gone and done it:
Attachment 152083









See those toes in the corner of the pic, they're artificial!!

Don't make me show you my desk!!









I thought I was the only one with this problem! lol
I have 4 usb front panel ports but only two work because of my memory card reader.
I'll have to investigate into this.
I also have an internal onboard vertical usb port, maybe I can do something with that.


----------



## ACM

Afraid my Motherboard will not allow me to use aftermarket coolers in my case..


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Afraid my Motherboard will not allow me to use aftermarket coolers in my case..




Why? It looks to me the retention bracket is really close to the edge. I have about half an inch from the edge on mine. What are those arrows pointing to?


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Why? It looks to me the retention bracket is really close to the edge. I have about half an inch from the edge on mine. What are those arrows pointing to?


If I have a big cooler it might hit the 140mm top fan.

And I would want to keep that fan in the case.


----------



## Triad

Is it possible to fit any side panel fans, say 120mm on the 2 available side panel slots with a hyper 212+?


----------



## BriSleep

Yes!!! My second box of water cooling parts just arrived about 3 minutes ago at the Sparks distribution center. It will be on the porch tomorrow!
















Weekend addiction satisfaction.







Change my res, pump, tubing, fans. Then I promised Mindy I'll put the rest of these parts up for sale.







Hmm, got a few old games here too, maybe I can get rid of them while I'm at it. Gotta grocery shop tomorrow so I can't touch the new stuff but to drool over it.
Pics will be had. Night all!

@ Triad. Yes, you can put the bottom fan in, but not the top.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triad* 
Is it possible to fit any side panel fans, say 120mm on the 2 available side panel slots with a hyper 212+?

Yes.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Ok, I am still pondering on a router and I only have like 6 days left ot get 1 before they deactivate my line and I have to arse around getting it activated.

So I am now looking at this -> http://www.d-link.co.za/pdf/DSL-2740...heet_01(W).pdf
The only thing thats holding me back is I am unsure if the box iis labled "Windows Vista/7 Compatible" ? As they assure the reader on the xbox live page that if this these stickers are on the box, one should have no troubles with xbox live.
Any thoughts anyone ?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
Afraid my Motherboard will not allow me to use aftermarket coolers in my case..



You could use an H50 no problem.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Ok, I am still pondering on a router and I only have like 6 days left ot get 1 before they deactivate my line and I have to arse around getting it activated.

So I am now looking at this -> http://www.d-link.co.za/pdf/DSL-2740...heet_01(W).pdf
The only thing thats holding me back is I am unsure if the box iis labled "Windows Vista/7 Compatible" ? As they assure the reader on the xbox live page that if this these stickers are on the box, one should have no troubles with xbox live.
Any thoughts anyone ?

Open your ports to get better xbox live connection.

Xbox 360 live ports:
53 to 53 Protocol: Both
80 to 80 Protocol: Both
88 to 88 Protocol: Both
3074 to 3074 Protocol: Both


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yes!!! My second box of water cooling parts just arrived about 3 minutes ago at the Sparks distribution center. It will be on the porch tomorrow!
















Weekend addiction satisfaction.







Change my res, pump, tubing, fans. Then I promised Mindy I'll put the rest of these parts up for sale.







Hmm, got a few old games here too, maybe I can get rid of them while I'm at it. Gotta grocery shop tomorrow so I can't touch the new stuff but to drool over it.
Pics will be had. Night all!

@ Triad. Yes, you can put the bottom fan in, but not the top.


you should defiantly sell me your extra pump as you know my current plans better than i do atm








also on that note i have the 3 stock fans that im looking to sell to a scout in need. i haven't determined a price yet but im open to offers.

im getting a new desk and stuff (being a ninja at work and grabbing stuff in the upcoming move







) and i need to get some of my stuff gone. (so i can get more to take its place









as for that motherboard cooler problem. yes and no. you CAN have a really good aftermarket cooler (i will suggest an H50) but large air coolers will not fit if you dont want to take out the top fan. of course you COULD rotate some coolers 90* so they blow up instead of back


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You could use an H50 no problem.


I guess a H50 would work.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


I guess a H50 would work.


they are REALLY good coolers









(on par with the top 2 or 3 air coolers) and they dont take up much space. you cant go rong with one. i have one waiting for my build to finish before i can make my blocks and get all wet


----------



## imh073p

Ding* 1 mil folding action!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ding* 1 mil folding action!

Can I be Lindsay's manwhich?


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Ok, I am still pondering on a router and I only have like 6 days left ot get 1 before they deactivate my line and I have to arse around getting it activated.

So I am now looking at this -> http://www.d-link.co.za/pdf/DSL-2740...heet_01(W).pdf
The only thing thats holding me back is I am unsure if the box iis labled "Windows Vista/7 Compatible" ? As they assure the reader on the xbox live page that if this these stickers are on the box, one should have no troubles with xbox live.
Any thoughts anyone ?

I use a router that was on the market before Windows 7 was out, and did not have a "Windows Vita Compatible" sticker on it the box. It works fine with XBOX Live.

If you're going to be using a wired connection from Router to XBOX, you'll be fine, really. If you have problems with a wired connection, I would be very surprised.

Routers follow a standard not governed by Microsoft, but by the IEEE committee. Windows, Linux, and OSX all follow these networking standards the same.


----------



## DefecTalisman

hmm.. I cannot seem to give +REP







I need to get firebug installed again since after my last format, but I am pretty sure its a javascript erro(and yes I have tried other browsers). Is anyone else having the same trouble ?


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[pwn]schubie*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rayshi*
striker36 for mod of the month vote please









your vote has been added to the poll

Good luck striker


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
hmm.. I cannot seem to give +REP







I need to get firebug installed again since after my last format, but I am pretty sure its a javascript erro(and yes I have tried other browsers). Is anyone else having the same trouble ?

Seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
Good luck striker

THANKS!!!!















i can use all the luck i can get at the moment lol CattleRustler is really good and has a pretty good sized following and im still a new guy here. who knows maybe i can dethrone him from the moding pedestal with my Reactor project.


----------



## NicksTricks007

anyone know where to buy small rubber seals. I need something small to line the holes that I cut in my scout to allow the fans to flow more efficiently. I am having trouble finding them. Lowe's and Home Depot don't seem to know what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007* 
anyone know where to buy small rubber seals. I need something small to line the holes that I cut in my scout to allow the fans to flow more efficiently. I am having trouble finding them. Lowe's and Home Depot don't seem to know what the hell I'm talking about.

U channel.

you really dont need it to be honest. all but one of the fan grills on the scout are behind a plastic bezel so you dont really need it to make it look good and they dont really help the flow any more than just cutting out the mesh dose form what i can tell.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
U channel.

you really dont need it to be honest. all but one of the fan grills on the scout are behind a plastic bezel so you dont really need it to make it look good and they dont really help the flow any more than just cutting out the mesh dose form what i can tell.

Well, I cut the steel on the front of the case behind the mesh and wanted to put the seals around the edges of the exposed steel. I am also replacing the bottom mesh with plexiglass to allow the fan lights to be seen a bit better







Just trying to customize my case a bit and I know it won't make that much of a difference if any, I just want it to look unique. Thanks for the tip, I will check that out.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007* 
Well, I cut the steel on the front of the case behind the mesh and wanted to put the seals around the edges of the exposed steel. I am also replacing the bottom mesh with plexiglass to allow the fan lights to be seen a bit better







Just trying to customize my case a bit and I know it won't make that much of a difference if any, I just want it to look unique. Thanks for the tip, I will check that out.

i think i need pictures...







so you cut the mesh on the bezel too? and i see what your saying about the plexy if you can see the steel where the fan attaches to the chase that would look pretty crappy with just the exposed edges

THIS is what your looking for

most of the other online mod shops have it too but that was just the first one that i linked to in my list of mod shops lol

EDIT:

another place


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
THIS is what your looking for

Nice! Thanks for this link.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
hmm.. I cannot seem to give +REP







I need to get firebug installed again since after my last format, but I am pretty sure its a javascript erro(and yes I have tried other browsers). Is anyone else having the same trouble ?

Works fine for me in google chrome.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007* 
anyone know where to buy small rubber seals. I need something small to line the holes that I cut in my scout to allow the fans to flow more efficiently. I am having trouble finding them. Lowe's and Home Depot don't seem to know what the hell I'm talking about.

Nick.. got to the Auto parts place and get some of that rubber tubing they use for wind Screen Wipers and use those.. They are cheap and you could go and get them now without waiting on the Post.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Nick.. got to the Auto parts place and get some of that rubber tubing they use for wind Screen Wipers and use those.. They are cheap and you could go and get them now without waiting on the Post.









Good idea. I just got off of work and was gonna order some from FrozenCPU until I saw the damn shipping. I don't need much and I refuse to pay more for shipping than the actual product









@ Striker

I will get some pics up as soon as I get back from work. Gonna stop by Advanced Auto and see if I can pick up some rubber tubing on the way home. Gotta wait til Monday to get my plexiglass. I have a friend who works at a glass shop nearby and he gets me plexiglass for pretty cheap compared to the online shops and Home Depot, Lowe's etc. Not to mention he cuts it to spec for me







Hopefully I'll have everything looking good tonight.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ding* 1 mil folding action!


Congratualtions Millionaire!!


----------



## clee413

Hey guys! Happy Friday!









I picked up a 2nd XFX 5770.

I have never setup crossfire before. I am wondering if a crossfire bridge is needed to setup crossfire for this GPU.

The XFX 5770 did not come with any crossfire bridges, but I have 1 from my 3870.

If I do need crossfire bridges, how many are needed?

If possible, please link me a guide or video for help with configuration.

I have read through my motherboard's manual but it wasn't really much help.

Thanks!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Hey guys! Happy Friday!









I picked up a 2nd XFX 5770.

I have never setup crossfire before. I am wondering if a crossfire bridge is needed to setup crossfire for this GPU.

The XFX 5770 did not come with any crossfire bridges, but I have 1 from my 3870.

If I do need crossfire bridges, how many are needed?

If possible, please link me a guide or video for help with configuration.

I have read through my motherboard's manual but it wasn't really much help.

Thanks!

Well, from the way Enigma did it I'd say yes, you need the bridge, probably then go into CCC and enable them as a unit. I'll find you a vid if you need it. Doesn't seem to be to many here tonight.


----------



## hooah212002

Done. Finally done.

Well, sorta. I need to measure this out to fit a false bottom. I think I'm going to get some red acrylic.









Ooh, I need to take that fan off and clean out those fins.







Tomorrow, tomorrow, you're always a day away

















Yes, that's electrical tape.









I'm also going to put some red acrylic in front of the hard drive bay to cover this mess.









It was easier than I thought fitting that 8-pin back there.









I also bought a new..ahem..."desk" to match. Folding table FTW!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Well, from the way Enigma did it I'd say yes, you need the bridge, probably then go into CCC and enable them as a unit. I'll find you a vid if you need it. Doesn't seem to be to many here tonight.

Thanks Bri. Yea I found 1 guy's youtube..








YouTube- Crossfire 2 Sapphire ATI 5770 (850/1200MHz) & AMD Phenom II X4 720BE (OC 3.6GHz)

He says it only needs 1 Crossfire bridge. The 2nd "port" would be for triple cards or more. Is that accurate?

Also, are there specific Crossfire Bridges for specific cards, or will the one that came with my 3870 be ok?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Thanks Bri. Yea I found 1 guy's youtube..

YouTube- Crossfire 2 Sapphire ATI 5770 (850/1200MHz) & AMD Phenom II X4 720BE (OC 3.6GHz)

He says it only needs 1 Crossfire bridge. The 2nd "port" would be for triple cards or more. Is that accurate?

Also, are there specific Crossfire Bridges for specific cards, or will the one that came with my 3870 be ok?

From what I've seen they're the same bridge. It should just fit across the first sections. For a third card you use the second sections. Yeah, what you said.


----------



## BriSleep

Clee, Enigma was here a minute ago. Maybe he went to get you a vid. I hope your bridge fits because I have 4 of them sitting here not being used.

@ Hoohah, what game is that on the screen?? I've seen shots but you know, I'm old and..... what was I saying??


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ml#post8996452

*Both of the Blue connectors are rated at 16x and after some research I realized that, not only can you, but most people in the know use this configuration for higher benchies. The biggest problem is finding crossfire bridge connectors that are long enought to go between the cards, but the Sapphire 5770 came with the long ones so I had two for the connection. The benchmarks from the two 5770s Actually beat my old 4870x2 space heater and uses a forth of the juice. @ 19469 3d Mark 06

So the Answer is yes. I hope this thread helps someone else out Later. Thanks for the one person who replied..

About Software. I already had the ATI Graphics software (CCC) Installed with my first card that I put in a month ago.*

1. I unplugged the computer.

2. I unplugged my Internet Cable.

3. Then installed the second 5770 into the PCIe no# 3 slot.

3b. Then I took the Crossfire bridge from the first 5770 and the Second 5770 And connected both bridges.

4. Hooked up the PCIe Six Pin Power connector to the socket in the back of the card.

5. It took a little while for the system to POST at first. sweat sweat.

6. Then it went to the log on screen and burped 3 times on the Video. _more sweating._

7. And then When I logged in the CCC asked me if I wanted Crossfire and the Check mark was already checked for yes. I Pressed okay and it burped again.

8. Then I plug in my Internet cable back in the computer.

NOTE: No Restart needed


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Hoohah, what game is that on the screen?? I've seen shots but you know, I'm old and..... what was I saying??

Oh, that's just my wallpaper.


----------



## BriSleep

There you go Clee!! Doesn't he always pop in just when he's needed??









@ Hoohah, Oh yeah, nice setup man. Wanna come to my house and clean up our place. I'll get pie, lots of pie, Apple, Cherry, Berrry. Oh man I bought a slice of German Chocolate today for my grocery shopping reward.


----------



## hooah212002

Lol, thanks man. I've been cleaning my place non-stop for a week because I just moved in and my ex moved out. She basically left the place trashed.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
Oh, that's just my wallpaper.

Accch!! So that's probably where I've seen it. At the beginning of my wallpaper rotation. I've only got 387 something of them. They stalled today, have to go in & check what's wrong.

Ok gang I'm outta here for tonight, did too much walking today, gonna take off the ol wooden leg and watch TV.
Bye Bye now dearies.... Ah HAH HAH Haaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Enigma8750

You know.. I had a cleaning business for 17 years. College and High School Girls keep the worst house. I mean nasty. Gay Guys win for clean except for finicky old women and women that came into money from no money. The rest of us are either junkie or we know how to dissect ourselves from stuff.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Thanks Bri. Yea I found 1 guy's youtube..

YouTube- Crossfire 2 Sapphire ATI 5770 (850/1200MHz) & AMD Phenom II X4 720BE (OC 3.6GHz)

He says it only needs 1 Crossfire bridge. The 2nd "port" would be for triple cards or more. Is that accurate?

Also, are there specific Crossfire Bridges for specific cards, or will the one that came with my 3870 be ok?

That is correct. The 2nd set of fingers will support triple and quad X-Fire. As far as I know a X-fire bridge is a X-Fire bridge.


----------



## Enigma8750

I have always used both, I like it that way but I think one might work.. I have just never gone down that road before so IDK

As far as different. NO.. ONLY the old First Gen. had the outer y plugs but the rest of the Crossfire bridges are all the same. The old ones will work.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You know.. I had a cleaning business for 17 years. College and High School Girls keep the worst house. I mean nasty. Gay Guys win for clean except for finicky old women and women that came into money from no money. The rest of us are either junkie or we know how to dissect ourselves from stuff.

Speaking of nasty girls. I did a short stint swamping a bar for rent at a bar/hotel when I was younger and the womens restroom was the nastiest thing I'd ever seen. Sure the men's room was no picnic after the night was over but at least I didn't have to scrub the puke line, yes the puke line, off the wall around the toilet. It was even with the seat and was a perfect line on the wall. It looked like the ahem..."ladies" would just point and shoot so to speak. I'm getting grossed out just telling the tale.


----------



## Enigma8750

You can't gross me out.. I have seen the worst. Trust me. I didn't just run the business me and my wife were the business.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You can't gross me out.. I have seen the worst. Trust me. I didn't just run the business me and my wife were the business.

Well hell just being from Bama it would be hard to gross you out


----------



## Enigma8750

Here.. I'm not the only one...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Well hell just being from Bama it would be hard to gross you out


----------



## Enigma8750

Come on Gents... I'm laughing.. At Ease. Get it. Southern boy.. Horse.. Laughing.. come on.

By the way.. Check out the old Crossfire bridges..


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ml#post8996452

*Both of the Blue connectors are rated at 16x and after some research I realized that, not only can you, but most people in the know use this configuration for higher benchies. The biggest problem is finding crossfire bridge connectors that are long enought to go between the cards, but the Sapphire 5770 came with the long ones so I had two for the connection. The benchmarks from the two 5770s Actually beat my old 4870x2 space heater and uses a forth of the juice. @ 19469 3d Mark 06

So the Answer is yes. I hope this thread helps someone else out Later. Thanks for the one person who replied..

About Software. I already had the ATI Graphics software (CCC) Installed with my first card that I put in a month ago.*

1. I unplugged the computer.

2. I unplugged my Internet Cable.

3. Then installed the second 5770 into the PCIe no# 3 slot.

3b. Then I took the Crossfire bridge from the first 5770 and the Second 5770 And connected both bridges.

4. Hooked up the PCIe Six Pin Power connector to the socket in the back of the card.

5. It took a little while for the system to POST at first. sweat sweat.

6. Then it went to the log on screen and burped 3 times on the Video. _more sweating._

7. And then When I logged in the CCC asked me if I wanted Crossfire and the Check mark was already checked for yes. I Pressed okay and it burped again.

8. Then I plug in my Internet cable back in the computer.

NOTE: No Restart needed


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
There you go Clee!! Doesn't he always pop in just when he's needed??









@ Hoohah, Oh yeah, nice setup man. Wanna come to my house and clean up our place. I'll get pie, lots of pie, Apple, Cherry, Berrry. Oh man I bought a slice of German Chocolate today for my grocery shopping reward.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That is correct. The 2nd set of fingers will support triple and quad X-Fire. As far as I know a X-fire bridge is a X-Fire bridge.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I have always used both, I like it that way but I think one might work.. I have just never gone down that road before so IDK

As far as different. NO.. ONLY the old First Gen. had the outer y plugs but the rest of the Crossfire bridges are all the same. The old ones will work.












Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Here.. I'm not the only one...












First of all, *You Guys Are THE BEST!*!

+Rep: E, Bri, and Rockr

I only have 2 PCIE slots, so slotting isn't much of a mystery. Motherboard says it will run x8 each in Crossfire mode. (x16 for a single GPU)

Luckily I have the 1 Crossfire bridge. For initial setup (since I am anxious) I will use the one I have. If I can't find a local retailer who sells Crossfire bridges (Fry's doesn't) I will order 2 identical bridges online.

As Enigma has said in his case, I have CCC installed already from my 1st 5770 which I installed a couple weeks ago. So, hopefully I will have an auto-configuration ready for me as well on Windows boot.

Thanks again guys! Great help!

Oddly, could not find ANY helpful information or guides anywhere on google. Go figure. CMSSC > Google search (for Tech Questions)


----------



## Enigma8750

Hell yea... Scouts Rule.


----------



## Enigma8750

Old Crossfire..










New Crossfire..


----------



## Enigma8750

Boy.. I know how to clear a room don't I.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Boy.. I know how to clear a room don't I.

Lol. Way to go.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Boy.. I know how to clear a room don't I.


. . . .







. . . .







. . . .







{ glad i got a copy of before *IT* got pull'd...







}............but, overall we need to have one of those made 4 our troop's for over there now serving for OUR Freedom....[IMHO







]}......but over all, i thought it was a goooood



































. . . LOLOlololLOLOLololol

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Maybe everyone is going to bed.. Its late now and Momma's calling.. Love to you all.

All MY Scouts are the BEST.













































All Images by the Great Norman Rockwell.
The Painter of Americana.

Semper Fi... Do or Die..


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Hell yea... Scouts Rule.











Ill say!


----------



## BriSleep

Hey guys, help a brother out please. I have a question and I made it my first opinion poll.









Please go here and vote: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...e-typhoon.html

TIA,
Bri


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

...









....
All Images by the Great Norman Rockwell.
The Painter of Americana.

Semper Fi... Do or Die..


THat painting is so damn cool, what is that smoking above his foot on the box ?


----------



## ACM

WOW more marketing from XFX.

I'm not going to post a thread on this because most likely someone posted it already and I will get flamed.








YouTube- XFX Secret Weapon: What is 5970? (part one)







YouTube- XFX Secret Weapon: Where is Charlie? (part two)


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey guys, help a brother out please. I have a question and I made it my first opinion poll.









Please go here and vote: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...e-typhoon.html

TIA,
Bri

The Gentle Typhoon is one of the best non 38mm fan you can get for a radiator, probably only the highspeed YL that can match it


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
First of all, *You Guys Are THE BEST!*!

+Rep: E, Bri, and Rockr

I only have 2 PCIE slots, so slotting isn't much of a mystery. Motherboard says it will run x8 each in Crossfire mode. (x16 for a single GPU)

Luckily I have the 1 Crossfire bridge. For initial setup (since I am anxious) I will use the one I have. If I can't find a local retailer who sells Crossfire bridges (Fry's doesn't) I will order 2 identical bridges online.

As Enigma has said in his case, I have CCC installed already from my 1st 5770 which I installed a couple weeks ago. So, hopefully I will have an auto-configuration ready for me as well on Windows boot.

Thanks again guys! Great help!

Oddly, could not find ANY helpful information or guides anywhere on google. Go figure. CMSSC > Google search (for Tech Questions)

Thanks for the rep clee, but I have two extra, long X-Fire bridges you can have. Pm me your address and I'll send em out.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Thanks for the rep clee, but I have two extra, long X-Fire bridges you can have. Pm me your address and I'll send em out.

Man that is brotherhood..


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Not sure how many of you guys are fellow deal hunters, but I have found one hell of a deal...

Best Buy (in-store) policy is to price match any *local* retailer on prices, as long as they can verify it. If you have already purchased a product from Best Buy, find a lower price, they will refund you the difference with receipt within 30 days of purchase date.

With that said...

Here is an ad released April 19th, 2010 from Comp USA: *XFX 5770 $59.99*!

(Yes, I know the image is wrong, but the specs are right)

http://compusa.shoplocal.com/compusa...compusa-100418










Like I said, Best Buy will match other *LOCAL* retailers. Comp USA has closed in a lot of locations. So, YMMV (Your Milage May Vary)!

Here is proof from a person from Iowa:

http://a.slickdeals.net/attachment.p...6&d=1271961584

I am going to try this myself tonight, after class. If they accept it, going to pick up a 2nd GPU and XFIRE.









Anybody have any luck with this?


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey guys, help a brother out please. I have a question and I made it my first opinion poll.









Please go here and vote: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...e-typhoon.html

TIA,
Bri

Wish I could, but I really don't know. I hope you get your answer though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Thanks for the rep clee, but I have two extra, long X-Fire bridges you can have. Pm me your address and I'll send em out.

1 crossfire bridge came with my old 3870. Glad I kept it









Thank you anyways Rockr, I really appreciate it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Man that is brotherhood..









For sure. Rockr's always going the extra mile for others!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Anybody have any luck with this?

I did reply to your PM ROM, but in case anyone else had the same question..

Best Buy manager or Geek-Squad supervisor has to verify the price.

They check online, and it can be found at:
compusa.shoplocal.com (click 'Browse this ad')

I think because the price is either a misprint from CompUSA or the price is just so low, Best Buy does not want to price match it. If it is a misprint, CompUSA should probably take that ad down from their site.

However, because the policy is a policy, the Geek Squad rep approved a price match for 1 video card for me. So, yes, I got my 2nd XFX 5770 for $59.99 + sales tax.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
THat painting is so damn cool, what is that smoking above his foot on the box ?


That was the oil cooling system so that the barrels would not warp with the rapid firing of the Machine gun. The barrel could reach over a thousand degrees in a matter of minutes with out the cooling system.










I Like the way that Rockwell showed how dirty and nasty war really is and look at the guys uniform all in tatters.. I was told that alot of our troops now would just love new underwear and sox.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Anybody have any luck with this?

That looks like a 4550. That would be the right price.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
WOW more marketing from XFX.

I'm not going to post a thread on this because most likely someone posted it already and I will get flamed.

YouTube- XFX Secret Weapon: What is 5970? (part one)

YouTube- XFX Secret Weapon: Where is Charlie? (part two)

ACM.. those were very cool minis.. I love it ... they looked as good as blare witch.


----------



## clee413

*Friday, April 24, 2010:*

(3) Noctua 120mm P12
(1) Noctua 140mm P14
(1) XFX 5770
(1) Crossfire bridge
*The Before Shot:* The 1st Video Card was already installed 2 weeks ago










*The Supplies:*










*Picture for ROM3000:* Asked me about my cables behind MB tray
(_I know... It's a mess!_)









These next pictures are installing a 120mm fan into the bottom 3 front drive slots using the Floppy Drive bracket.

I am still using my Scythe Kama Bay, but I was curious how it would work with a tool that was included with the Scout. Also, I believe a few others were curious about this as well...

*Supplies:* #6-32 x 1 1/4", 120mm screw extenders. The Floppy Drive bracket has holes fit for a 140mm fan. If you have 2 optical drives installed (like me) a 140mm won't fit. So, to install 120mm fan, you have to add extenders.

I used the ones that come with the Noctua P14 140mm. You won't need a 1 1/4" long screw, but I had them handy. You'll see how unnecessary it is.









*Extender, Floppy Drive Bracket, 120mm Fan, (2) #6-32 screws:*
I used the hex-nuts on each side to hold the screws in place.
(_Sorry for poor shots, my camera fails at close up, so this is as close as I could get._)

















_See how 1 1/4" is too long:_


































*The 1 advantage to this method:*
The Scout's tool-less locking works with this method...
...Sort of...
*The fan stick out too far, and when you close up the front (removable) panel, the fan hits the front panel causing noise.*









But since the fan could shake...
...Screw the other side. The holes match up though..









*In conclusion. I did not like this method. Here is why:*

120mm to 140mm extension didn't work out too well for me. I think I would need better parts which I am not willing to pay for.

The tool-less locks only work when the floppy drive bracket is in a particular position. This particular position makes the fan protrude too far causing the fan to hit the front (removable) panel.
*...I am still using the Scythe Kama Bay.*

*Finished image:*

(2) Noctua 120mm P12: Push/Pull, Exhausting out rear
(1) Noctua 120mm P12: +Scythe Kama Bay, intank, front drive bays
(1) Noctua 140mm P14: Top blow-hole (installed previously)
(1) Noctua 140mm P14: Front bottom intank
(2) XFX HD5770: Crossfire


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
. . . .







. . . .







. . . .







{ glad i got a copy of before *IT* got pull'd...







}............but, overall we need to have one of those made our troop's for over there now serving for OUR Freedom....[IMHO







]}......but over all, i thought it was a goooood



































. . . LOLOlololLOLOLololol

mr-Charles .









.

Hey, what'd I miss? Someone PM it to me.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Thanks for the rep clee, but I have two extra, long X-Fire bridges you can have. Pm me your address and I'll send em out.

Or you can drive up here tonight & get one of mine, then drive back down home. Hey, it's only a what? Maybe 16 hours if you drive 75 like us.


----------



## ACM

Man those pictures killed my laptop scrolling.


----------



## Enigma8750

Clee.. That looks soo good.. did you have any problems with cross fire or did it go off like I said it would.. just wondering?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey, what'd I miss? Someone PM it to me.

i think i missed it too....


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay... so here is what has been taking all my time .. This is the Grand Prize for the 7th grader that gets the best score on my exit exam in church..


----------



## ACM

Hardware specs?

lol


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

That was the oil cooling system so that the barrels would not warp with the rapid firing of the Machine gun. The barrel could reach over a thousand degrees in a matter of minutes with out the cooling system.

I Like the way that Rockwell showed how dirty and nasty war really is and look at the guys uniform all in tatters.. I was told that alot of our troops now would just love new underwear and sox.


Hey Enigma!! You ever see an M16 barrel *glow* in the dark?? Sniper training was such fun.







Not!

Yep, underwear, socks, Prosthetic socks. I understand it's hard to get toothpaste & toothbrushes too.


----------



## Striker36

thats actualy pretty cool Enigma. im not a huge fan of transformers but still


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Hardware specs?

lol


To heck with the specs! How do I join the 7th grade???









@ Clee. Man, while you're up here you can overhaul my W/C system!! I have to go do yard work.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Man those pictures killed my laptop scrolling.


lol, Sorry!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Clee.. That looks soo good.. did you have any problems with cross fire or did it go off like I said it would.. just wondering?


Thanks E!

No problems at all! Installed the 2nd GPU, added the Xfire bridge. Boot up was normal. Windows detected the GPU automatically, and CCC opened and was pre-configured to Enable Crossfire. All I did was have to confirm it, and was running.

Just like you said!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay... so here is what has been taking all my time .. This is the Grand Prize for the 7th grader that gets the best score on my exit exam in church..











































Dude that's great what you're doing for the church!

I instructed high-school boys' Bible study at my parent's church for a couple months, before. I don't do it anymore, but man.. it was really hard to get them to focus & be excited about class.

I think what you're doing is great! +Rep, foreal!


----------



## Enigma8750

P4 Extreme Clocked to 3.6
MSI over clock-able motherboard
Nnvidia G-force 6800 ultra
And 1 Gb. of ram running at 3-3-3-8

Basically its all closet clutter and a Case that I painted a year ago to keep me from going stir crazy. I bought the P4 Extreme off of OCN. And I added a few things but I probably have less than 70 dollars in the whole build.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Clee. Man, while you're up here you can overhaul my W/C system!! I have to go do yard work.


Lol









If I'm ever in Sparks, I'll take you up on that! I'd love to learn, hands on, the in's and out's of a custom built Water Cooling System.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


lol, Sorry!

Thanks E!

No problems at all! Installed the 2nd GPU, added the Xfire bridge. Boot up was normal. Windows detected the GPU automatically, and CCC opened and was pre-configured to Enable Crossfire. All I did was have to confirm it, and was running.

Just like you said!
















Dude that's great what you're doing for the church!

I instructed high-school boys' Bible study at my parent's church for a couple months, before. I don't do it anymore, but man.. it was really hard to get them to focus & be excited about class.

I think what you're doing is great! +Rep, foreal!


The Secret is speak in monotone. The girls love it and the men respect it.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay... so here is what has been taking all my time .. This is the Grand Prize for the 7th grader that gets the best score on my exit exam in church..











































That is awesome, that is one lucky 7th grader right there!


----------



## Enigma8750

I just felt like I needed to give the computer this time. After all it was just collecting dust.. Don't you just love the light up drive bays... last year I gave out this to the girl with the best score.


----------



## Striker36

hey if you guys could go check out on of my 2 threads i am in need of some help with the last phase my Reactor Project (water cooling







)

THIS thread is already updated.

in about 5 minuets the actually project log will be updated. if you want to help keep my work log organized.

THANKS FOR ALL THE VOTES FOR MOTM GUYS! we are doing well but i still need a few more to win


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

That was the oil cooling system so that the barrels would not warp with the rapid firing of the Machine gun. The barrel could reach over a thousand degrees in a matter of minutes with out the cooling system.










I Like the way that Rockwell showed how dirty and nasty war really is and look at the guys uniform all in tatters.. I was told that alot of our troops now would just love new underwear and sox.


After seeing that painting I got the idea to get a mate to maybe try and shoot one of the mesh grills on my scout(no not straight out at the scout, in a semi controlled enviroment I would suppose). Would only use it if it could look legit and bonus if the bullet mushroomed and got stuck.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay... so here is what has been taking all my time .. This is the Grand Prize for the 7th grader that gets the best score on my exit exam in church..










































If I was a kid(it seems all scouts are kids at heart) I would dig that computer on my desk








I really like the LED's in the drive bays, I instantly look at the scout and started thinking if it would work :s May I take insperation from your ingeniouse idea General(If it was yours) ?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


*Picture for ROM3000:* Asked me about my cables behind MB tray
(_I know... It's a mess!_)










Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


After seeing that painting I got the idea to get a mate to maybe try and shoot one of the mesh grills on my scout(no not straight out at the scout, in a semi controlled enviroment I would suppose). Would only use it if it could look legit and bonus if the bullet mushroomed and got stuck.

If I was a kid(it seems all scouts are kids at heart) I would dig that computer on my desk








I really like the LED's in the drive bays, I instantly look at the scout and started thinking if it would work :s May I take inspiration from your ingenious idea General(If it was yours) ?


It was my Idea.. I had some of these worthless LED lights that I had laying around and thought that maybe I could drill some holes above the drives and give it like a Car interior look. Like the instrument panel lighting up at night. But I didn't switch them.










I took them out of the chrome housing and just drilled holes for them to fit into.. They turned out pretty good. That is my favorite part of the case and it was one of the hardest since I had to dissect the led with from all of that hot glue that surrounded them.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


*Picture for ROM3000:* Asked me about my cables behind MB tray
(_I know... It's a mess!_)










You think THAT looks messy? You should see my "Cable management"


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
ACM.. those were very cool minis.. I love it ... they looked as good as blare witch.

I don't know about that, maybe better than Blair Witch. XFX wishes they had that kind of competition. Actually, I haven't looked lately but it's not like they have 5970's just laying around.

Yep, the Egg is Notify me and those things are slow compared to 2 5870's.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Lol









If I'm ever in Sparks, I'll take you up on that! I'd love to learn, hands on, the in's and out's of a custom built Water Cooling System.


Yeah, I'll show you how. It's actually scarier than everyone makes it out to be. No, wait it's harder than everyone says. No, um.... well I can show you how to make it easy. The biggest thing is to have callouses on your fingertips for compression fittings. Wait, I don't have, um, well, I can tell you how then you can do it and find out for yourself.

Yeah, hows that? You can drain it, take it apart then put it back. Then you get to burp it!!







There's a guy on the W/C board worried about 3 little bubbles. Squeeze the tubes silly! LOL!!! Just like milking a cow.









Oh yeah, now I totally understand how you were setting up the fan on the drive adapter. I have officially banned that page from loading though. I mean, it was fast enough the first time but after that things got cut off, others didn't load.* Oh the Horrors!!!*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Thanks for the picture!










Don't make me show you the back of Mindy's Scout!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


You think THAT looks messy? You should see my "Cable management"


Didn't I just say: Don't make me show you the back of Mindy's Scout?? Yes I did...
Don't ask for a pic of the back of Mindy's Scout.









Ok, I don't recognize that Anime figure. Who's that??


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Didn't I just say: Don't make me show you the back of Mindy's Scout?? Yes I did...
Don't ask for a pic of the back of Mindy's Scout.









Ok, I don't recognize that Anime figure. Who's that??


Looks like CC from Code Geass.


----------



## dkev

Sorry I haven't been on in awhile. But I have a new toy to mod.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Thanks for the picture!










You're welcome. Bet you thought I'd forget huh? lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


You think THAT looks messy? You should see my "Cable management"


Ever since I've seen sleek sleeving (someone back on page 600's or 700's), YES, I think mine is a mess. I know I shouldn't compare, but damned if I could ever forget that rig's beautiful sleeving work.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yeah, I'll show you how. It's actually scarier than everyone makes it out to be. No, wait it's harder than everyone says. No, um.... well I can show you how to make it easy. The biggest thing is to have callouses on your fingertips for compression fittings. Wait, I don't have, um, well, I can tell you how then you can do it and find out for yourself.

Yeah, hows that? You can drain it, take it apart then put it back. Then you get to burp it!!







There's a guy on the W/C board worried about 3 little bubbles. Squeeze the tubes silly! LOL!!! Just like milking a cow.









Oh yeah, now I totally understand how you were setting up the fan on the drive adapter. I have officially banned that page from loading though. I mean, it was fast enough the first time but after that things got cut off, others didn't load.* Oh the Horrors!!!*


lol I've never milked a cow either. I've burped a baby if that helps

I'll be sure to reduce the resolutions of my images from now on. I don't think you're alone in having trouble loading my images.. Sorry to all who had loading problems cause of me! I will reduce size in the future.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Looks like CC from Code Geass.


Don't recall seeing that one advertised. Do they have it on the Cartoon Network?? Our last favorite after InuYasha was Code Lyoko but they never ended it. That's what we get with French Amime huh?

@dkev Looks like late 80's. Am I right?? Do I get a ride if I'm right??

@ Clee No, burping a baby won't help. I did give it a solid open hand whack the the R/side panel when there was a big bubble trapped in the CPU block and I got sick of the rock it, tip it, flick it on and off. So I bopped it!! Big Bllooooosh sound the res bubbled and suddenly there was a big pocket of air on top. There there, now that's better. ISN'T IT!!!







That's about as close as I ever got to burping a baby.

Looks like only us Nevada guys right now. What, do they go to sleep early back east or something??

@ Striker. When you come around again, look at this block. They say it's "new" but it looks like what you need for your CPU. http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-thoughts.html


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Don't recall seeing that one advertised. Do they have it on the Cartoon Network?? Our last favorite after InuYasha was Code Lyoko but they never ended it. That's what we get with French Amime huh?

]


I'm not sure if it's been on CN, I don't watch that. I saw it when it was released in Japan last April.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Sorry I haven't been on in awhile. But I have a new toy to mod.


















Very Nice Rig... I would Water Cool it first .. Then get a chip and then spray it with glitter paint.LOL


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Very Nice Rig... I would Water Cool it first .. Then get a chip and then spray it with glitter paint.LOL


Wait E. I think it is sprayed with glitter paint. Isn't it??


----------



## BriSleep

Ok guys, in the interest of "full disclosure", I love it when they say that in the magazines. Oh, anyway take my words on water cooling with a grain of salt. I just found out the stuff I ordered for my W/C re-build is the wrong size!!








Officially: ARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!








Hey, the guys on the W/C board said it looked like 1/2", the people at Digital Storm (when will I learn not to believe them) said they do not use less than 1/2" on "Stage 4" cooling. My Eye!! Attachment 152376 Oh, that's not my eye, don't know who's it is. LOL!!

Mindy's got them pegged, they didn't want to spend much money taking it out of my Scout and putting it in my Haf so they re-used the tubing, new fittings instead of clamps, new res & rad and called it close to even. After all they paid for most of the upgrade, except shipping, of course. Oh, before anyone asks "but didn't you measure it?"... Yes I did, but my ruler is plastic, just got a metal one a few days ago.

I have to go order 4 more fittings now, thankfully I ordered enough tubing to do a CPU/GPU/2 other loops. Such a wonderful wife.... Just overnight them. HA! The shipping would be more than the fittings.


----------



## hooah212002

Ouch Bri, sorry to hear it mate.

On another note: what are your guys'/gals' suggestioons for PSU orientation? i have mine with fan facing down. Is it better the other way 'round? or will that heat up the inside of the case more?


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay... so here is what has been taking all my time ..  This is the Grand Prize for the 7th grader that gets the best score on my exit exam in church..

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/S9...0/CIMG0452.JPG
]http://lh4.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/S9NTUKfcm2I/AAAAAAAAGZk/iVHIue2-LmM/s640/CIMG0451.JPG
]http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/S9NSQj4DDLI/AAAAAAAAGZc/b6jnH6dah20/s640/CIMG0459.JPG
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/S9...0/CIMG0458.JPG
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/S9...0/CIMG0456.JPG


Enigma that pretty awesome buddy, one lucky 7th grader sure going to love that PC, like what you have done with the LED lighting the Drive bays, very nice touch indeed
+ Rep to you Man


----------



## BriSleep

I think, with the exception of the guys like Enigma that have the Fata1ity version with the Bright Red LED's. Most of us have them, fan down, sucking air up and out the back.

As long as it's got the 80+ anything rating there isn't usually a problem with the heat because the housings are good enough now and the thermal design is such that (most of) the heat leaves the case no matter which way it's oriented. Anything 80+ Silver or better doesn't really even make much waste heat. I know personally switching from 80+ to 80+ silver not only made a major difference in heat but in size (smaller thinner), weight and I also saved 45watts when running full load.

Oh yeah, I don't think I've ever actually seen a study as to what difference it makes one way or another. They used to have the fan pointing in because they were at the top of the case and they figured it would help vent the hot air. On the bottom, pointing down is usually the coolest part of the system, on the floor or desk. Pointing up I can't see that it would increase air flow, if anything it might take heat from a card close to it and help vent it. If you point it up just be real careful nothing ever drops into it.


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I think, with the exception of the guys like Enigma that have the Fata1ity version with the Bright Red LED's.


That's the one I have:


----------



## BriSleep

Yep, everyone that has that points the fan up to light the case. Personally I think it looks cool lighting the desktop instead. Everyone has lights in the case, rarely do they have much lighting outside the case.

I did see one Haf 932 that the guy (I think it was Paraleyes) had taken off the front side covers and put CCFL's in them.


----------



## BriSleep

@ Striker. I think I found you some pics of a 5850 block that are clearer and closer than the ones I found on the EK website.

Here: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/im...EK-FC5850.html


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Sorry I haven't been on in awhile. But I have a new toy to mod.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Very Nice Rig... I would Water Cool it first .. Then get a chip and then spray it with glitter paint.LOL

When you say "water cool it", do you mean Aquamist ?
I would definatly want to chip that, full induction system, straight through exhausts, swap all consumables for high performance stuff and for peace of mind a decent roll cage with minor weight reduction









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
On another note: what are your guys'/gals' suggestioons for PSU orientation? i have mine with fan facing down. Is it better the other way 'round? or will that heat up the inside of the case more?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I think, with the exception of the guys like Enigma that have the Fata1ity version with the Bright Red LED's. Most of us have them, fan down, sucking air up and out the back.

As long as it's got the 80+ anything rating there isn't usually a problem with the heat because the housings are good enough now and the thermal design is such that (most of) the heat leaves the case no matter which way it's oriented. Anything 80+ Silver or better doesn't really even make much waste heat. I know personally switching from 80+ to 80+ silver not only made a major difference in heat but in size (smaller thinner), weight and I also saved 45watts when running full load.

Oh yeah, I don't think I've ever actually seen a study as to what difference it makes one way or another. They used to have the fan pointing in because they were at the top of the case and they figured it would help vent the hot air. On the bottom, pointing down is usually the coolest part of the system, on the floor or desk. Pointing up I can't see that it would increase air flow, if anything it might take heat from a card close to it and help vent it. If you point it up just be real careful nothing ever drops into it.

Well said, I was pretty worried something would fall in there when I had mine fan face up








The only thing I would add is that it seems all PSU's I have seen are made to face down(lable is the right way around). Also if its not 100% modular then the fixed cables will be closer to the back of the case, giving you more cable for cable managment(is that a good thing







).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
That's the one I have:










Looks good with the lable facing the right way around







and it doesn't look like it would benafit you flipping it anyways.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Striker. I think I found you some pics of a 5850 block that are clearer and closer than the ones I found on the EK website.

Here: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/im...EK-FC5850.html

Why not just go with something propper like this -> http://www.swiftnets.com/products/APOGEE-XT.asp, scroll down and you get exploded pictures and a breif description on how the thing is made








(I still want that block so badly







, but then means I need a full custom loop)


----------



## DefecTalisman

On another note, its winter here. The H50 seems to like winter(well no duh). I am browsing the net at 3*c less than my usual idle. Does anyone else notice big differences in temps throught the day ? Usually on a normal summmer morning I am idle at 28*c, then in the same afternnon/evening I am at 29/30*c ?
Right now(morning here, GMT+2) I am at 24/25*c.
Actually looking at the individual core temps I think I might have a problem. Heres screenshots to show you what I mean ->

IDLE(with minor browsing)


















STARTED PRIME95


















SYNCED WITH POST DISPLAY LED


















The -32 min CPU temp on Hardware monitor is from when I suspended the PC last night, dunno why it does that(can't be true, else it would be flash freezing the CPU).

The individual cores are all way to different in temps ?
Also two of the workers fell behind quickly, the 3rd being the furthest behind.


----------



## DefecTalisman

This is totaly off topic, but I found it intresting








The Awestats for my Scout Gallery

Browsers that have visited









Countries that have visited









EDIT:
When I google "CM scout gallery" I come in about 5-7 in the listing (kev_b's gallery on OCN comes in 1st).

The server I have the site on is running on

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz
->http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLAWQ

Mem: total 7967 used 593 free 7374 shared 0 buffers 0 cached 0

with a uptime of
13:32:02 up 21 days, 10:06, 0 users, load average: 0.04, 0.05, 0.00


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Looks like CC from Code Geass.


Bingo, I love that Anime and Manga (Reading it on Japanese







)

And yeah Hooah2121001102 you should realy look into spending a bit more on your camera so you can get atleast an entry level DSLR, my D3000 is absolutley brilliant compared too our PnS


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


And yeah Hooah2121001102 you should realy look into spending a bit more on your camera so you can get atleast an entry level DSLR, my D3000 is absolutley brilliant compared too our PnS


I'd really love to, but I can't justify spending that sort of money like that for something I _may_ take an interest in.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hooah212002*


I'd really love to, but I can't justify spending that sort of money like that for something I _may_ take an interest in.


Do you have any friends or family with a DSLR? You could borrow it and try one out for a day or so and then make upp your mind.


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Do you have any friends or family with a DSLR? You could borrow it and try one out for a day or so and then make upp your mind.


No, unfortunately not. I think I am the only member of my immediate family even remotely interested in photography, let alone technology. I'll have to see what I can find used, I guess.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Here is some Pics i took using my Nikon D3000 and my parents Nikon Coolpix S500, the darker pics are from the S500 and the warm more vibrant ones are from my D3000
All pics where taken from the exact same position using my tripod, with maximum of 2 minutes in between so the lightning is basically the same in all pictures except for the Bigger and Macro pics with the S500 which used the flash.

PM Me for originals, they are alot bigger and easier too spot the difference in.

Macro Photography, using Manual mode on D3000 and Macro mode on S500









A Bigger picture with alot of details, the D3000 delivers smoother details and sharper edges









Picture of front Led fans, the D3000 manual settings alowed for longer shutter time and therefore a feeling of the fan moving compared too the S500 which makes it seem too be standing still.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Very Nice Rig... I would Water Cool it first .. Then get a chip and then spray it with glitter paint.LOL


Glitter paint-done. Water cooled-done. Chipped-on the list. It's gonna be mocked up to look like Eleanor. Well Eleanor inspired anyway.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Striker. I think I found you some pics of a 5850 block that are clearer and closer than the ones I found on the EK website.

Here: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/im...EK-FC5850.html


THANKS! those will help allot when i get around to planning my blocks. im not going to be able to do the wavy lines at all but think a simple zigzag will work instead?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


When you say "water cool it", do you mean Aquamist ?
I would definatly want to chip that, full induction system, straight through exhausts, swap all consumables for high performance stuff and for peace of mind a decent roll cage with minor weight reduction









Why not just go with something propper like this -> http://www.swiftnets.com/products/APOGEE-XT.asp, scroll down and you get exploded pictures and a breif description on how the thing is made








(I still want that block so badly







, but then means I need a full custom loop)


that car is SEXY i test drove a stage 3 Roush 2010 and tore up the tires leaving the parking lot with just the clutch (you cANT get one of those with an automatic.... its a travesty)

and as for the water block. im going to be making my own (to keep cost down as much as possible) and i dont think ill ever be able to go as small as that swifttech block on the pins :-( but im going to get as small as i can get for an endmill (probably 3/64th if i can talk the boss into spending money on a set of tungsten carbide precision mills (the whole set i want is about 300 bucks and goes from 3/64th to about 1 inch with every useful size in between







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Glitter paint-done. Water cooled-done. Chipped-on the list. It's gonna be mocked up to look like Eleanor. Well Eleanor inspired anyway.


that sounds like a plan. ALOT of work but a plan none the less be sure to post LOTS of pictures







. witch Elinore though? the one in the 2000 gone in 60 seconds (1969 fast back) or the one from the original gone in 60 seconds (1971 mach one)???


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
that sounds like a plan. ALOT of work but a plan none the less be sure to post LOTS of pictures







. witch Elinore though? the one in the 2000 gone in 60 seconds (1969 fast back) or the one from the original gone in 60 seconds (1971 mach one)???

Ya the 2000 version and it's actually a 67 GT500 Shelby. Not as much work as you might think. Just a matter of buying the add ons and putting them on. Installing the dual exhaust will take the most work and even that's just a bolt on.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
Ya the 2000 version and it's actually a 67 GT500 Shelby. Not as much work as you might think. Just a matter of buying the add ons and putting them on. Installing the dual exhaust will take the most work and even that's just a bolt on.


you you can do it that way i guess... lol and their is really not that much difference between the 67 and the 69 GT500s (that were built off of fastbacks)

custom roll cages are ALWAYS better that bolt on ones (i have seen a few of them collapse over the years..)

the body stuff is pretty cut and dry yes but then you have all the prep and paint work to get the color right and all that (or pay some one to do it for you but im a DIY guy) then if you want to have allot of fun with that chip you should really get some better brakes idk about your particular car but the brakes on all the new GTs i have driven all felt rather squishy... and then maybe some suspension stuff a true tuned exhaust from the heads back over the bolt on cat back stuff a supper charger up front chop 2 or 3 inches off the rear axle (or swap for solid?) and throw some 300mm slicks in the back







lol i can keep going if you would like lol

i built a car with my dad about 10 years ago. had to sell it when he got sick though

71 challenger. black on black... dumped the exhaust in front of the rear wheels. that car would stand up on 2 wheels for 300 feet if you let it







good times at the drag way with that car....

EDIT: sorta like this one only black on black with a bar hanging out about a foot behind it (ignore the bottom pictures. its just a model from a quick google search


----------



## dkev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
you you can do it that way i guess... lol and their is really not that much difference between the 67 and the 69 GT500s (that were built off of fastbacks)

custom roll cages are ALWAYS better that bolt on ones (i have seen a few of them collapse over the years..)

the body stuff is pretty cut and dry yes but then you have all the prep and paint work to get the color right and all that (or pay some one to do it for you but im a DIY guy) then if you want to have allot of fun with that chip you should really get some better brakes idk about your particular car but the brakes on all the new GTs i have driven all felt rather squishy... and then maybe some suspension stuff a true tuned exhaust from the heads back over the bolt on cat back stuff a supper charger up front chop 2 or 3 inches off the rear axle (or swap for solid?) and throw some 300mm slicks in the back







lol i can keep going if you would like lol

i built a car with my dad about 10 years ago. had to sell it when he got sick though

71 challenger. black on black... dumped the exhaust in front of the rear wheels. that car would stand up on 2 wheels for 300 feet if you let it







good times at the drag way with that car....

EDIT: sorta like this one only black on black with a bar hanging out about a foot behind it (ignore the bottom pictures. its just a model from a quick google search









Nope nothing to prep and paint. Just stick it on. Kinda like this








but not quite that elaborate. Pretty close though


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Nope nothing to prep and paint. Just stick it on. Kinda like this








but not quite that elaborate. Pretty close though


aftermarket air-dams and bumper covers are NEVER as easy as advertised.... at least in the few that i have seen....but if you managed to fins a good polly blend one that comes color matched







good find!

+rep for a sexy car


----------



## BriSleep

@ Striker. Sweet car!! Water block for 5850, it's really just like the CPU block something raised over the processor, it's vreg and Vram chips, then channel the water so it knows to go from intake to output and it's usually better than air. Like I told you guys used to do this with scrap, they only covered the GPU itself, then put fins on the Vram, but now you defintely have to cool the vreg, they'll fry if you don't.
So much power, so little space.


----------



## BriSleep

@ Clee. Always been on the lookout for example of rad shrouds for you. This used to be the standard: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25682
Seems they're moving to this now, maybe for the built in LED's, or just the shape, I don't know: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fetfcxtrash1.html

Which makes me see there's really nothing wrong with the "old fan" approach that people are using. These are courtesy of *mr-Charles*: Attachment 152485

Attachment 152486

Thanks *mr-Charles*!!

@ Those dying to W/C a Scout but don't like filling it's guts with rads, there's always this route: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25637 Take note though this uses special adapters G3/8 not the standard G1/4. Maybe better flow but you might have to pay a few bucks more. That seems to be what water cooling is about now though. This is the fitting you'd need, 4 are pretty reasonable. Don't pay attention to when a marketer list things as G1/4 with " behind it. It's a British standard G1/4 or G3/8, it has nothing to do with inches. Here's the adapter: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25637

Edited to put the correct mr-Charles in.


----------



## Crucial09

double push pull?
Thats a little overboard I think. Just extra noise.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
double push pull?
Thats a little overboard I think. Just extra noise.

I don't see the point in another 3c decrease unless you're running up to 90c or something but lots of people change out coolers just to run stock speeds. Mindy's Scout is still stock with an H50 but that because she won't let me have it long enough to O.C. it.


----------



## Crucial09

My i7 870 is stock. No need to overclock, but I put push pull on the rad. lower load and idle temps by 5C easy.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Enigma that pretty awesome buddy, one lucky 7th grader sure going to love that PC, like what you have done with the LED lighting the Drive bays, very nice touch indeed
+ Rep to you Man


Thanks JS.. It is an honor having you for a scout.. Thanks for the Rep Man.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Clee. Always been on the lookout for example of rad shrouds for you. This used to be the standard: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25682
Seems they're moving to this now, maybe for the built in LED's, or just the shape, I don't know: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fetfcxtrash1.html

Which makes me see there's really nothing wrong with the "old fan" approach that people are using. These are courtesy of *mr-Charles*: Attachment 152485

Attachment 152486

Thanks *mr-Charles*!!

@ Those dying to W/C a Scout but don't like filling it's guts with rads, there's always this route: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25637 Take note though this uses special adapters G3/8 not the standard G1/4. Maybe better flow but you might have to pay a few bucks more. That seems to be what water cooling is about now though. This is the fitting you'd need, 4 are pretty reasonable. Don't pay attention to when a marketer list things as G1/4 with " behind it. It's a British standard G1/4 or G3/8, it has nothing to do with inches. Here's the adapter: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25637

Edited to put the correct mr-Charles in.


Great Mod .... Rep up bri


----------



## Enigma8750

*Courage.*










Just Imagine...You're a 19 year old kid. Fresh in country.
You're critically wounded and dying in the jungle somewhere in the
Central Highlands of Viet Nam. It's November 11, 1967. You are stuck
at LZ (landing zone) X-ray waiting for Medivac or another fatal bullet wound to take you out.
Your unit is outnumbered 8 to 1 and the enemy small arms fire is so intense at 100 yards away,
that your CO (commanding officer) has ordered the MedEvac helicopters to cease all Pick Up Missions until further notice.
You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns and knowing now that you're not getting out anytime soon.
Your family is half way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you wonder if you will ever see them again. As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the day.

Then - over the machine gun Fire - you faintly hear that sound of the chopping of helicopter blades. You look up to see an olive drab Huey coming in. But ... It doesn't seem real because there is no MedEvac markings are on it.
It is Captain Ed Freeman. He's not MedEvac so this is not his job, but he heard the radio call and decided to fly his Huey down into the L.Z. machine gun fire like a room full of secretary's typing.

Even after the MedEvacs were ordered To cease all missions. He still continued flying in.
Dropping the bird in and sitting there in the midst of machine gun fire, as they load 3 troops
at a time on board the small Huey.
Then he flies you up and out through the all the gunfire straight to the MASH where the doctors and nurses and safety all abound.
He continues this over and over, coming back!! 13 more times!! Until all the wounded were safely out of enemy fire and enemy hands. No one knew until the missions were over that the Captain had been shot 4 times by small arms fire in his legs and in his left arm.

He took 29 of our boys and our fathers out that day. Some or all could have never made it without the Captain Ed Freeman and his bullet ridden Huey.

Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman, United States Air Force,
died last Wednesday at the age of 70, in Boise, Idaho.

May God Bless and Rest His Soul.
I bet you didn't hear about this hero's passing, But it ended up in my e-mail and he will be Honored here in the CMSSC.

*
Medal of Honor
Winner Captain Ed Freeman*

is Now An Honorary CMSSC Scout. By order of Lt. Gen Enigma this Thread is now hereby dedicated to the memory of Chopper Pilot Capt. Ed Freeman. The patron Saint of Storm Scout Builders and Soldiers Dieing with little hope of Survival.

*There is no better gift than to give ones life for another.. Jesus of Nazareth.*

*Semper Fi.. Do or Die.*
You Earned those wings CAPTAIN!









!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Courage.*










You're a 19 year old kid. 
You're critically wounded and dying in the jungle somewhere in the 
Central Highlands of Viet Nam. 
It's November 11, 1967. LZ (landing zone) X-ray. 
Your unit is outnumbered 8-1 and the enemy fire is so intense, from 100 yards away, that your CO (commanding officer) has ordered the MedEvac helicopters to stop coming in. 
You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns and you know you're not getting out. 
Your family is half way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you'll never see them again. As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the day. Then - over the machine gun noise - you faintly hear that sound of a helicopter. You look up to see a Huey coming in. But ... It doesn't seem real because no MedEvac markings are on it. 
Captain Ed Freeman is coming in for you.He's not MedEvac so it's not his job, but he heard the radio call and decided he's flying his Huey down into the machine gun fire anyway.

Even after the MedEvacs were ordered not to come. He still continues flying in.
Dropping the bird in and sits there in the midst of machine gun fire, as they load 3 troops 
at a time on board. 
Then he flies you up and out through the gunfire to the doctors and nurses and safety. 
He continues this over and over, coming back!! 13 more times!! Until all the wounded were safely out of enemy hands. No one knew until the missions were over that the Captain had been hit 4 times in the legs and in his left arm.

He took 29 of our boys and your fathers out that day. Some would have never made it without the Captain and his Huey.

Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman, United States Air Force, 
died last Wednesday at the age of 70, in Boise, Idaho .

May God Bless and Rest His Soul. 
I bet you didn't hear about this hero's passing, But it ended up in my e-mail and he will be Honored.

Medal of Honor 
Winner *Captain Ed Freeman*
Now... That is An Honorary Scout in my Book. By order of Lt. Gen Enigma this Thread is now hereby dedicated to the memory of Chopper Pilot Capt. Ed Freeman. The patron Saint of Storm Scout Builders and soldiers dieing with little hope of survival.
*Semper Fi.. Do or Die. *
You Earned those wings CAPTAIN!









!


God bless him i know i would have bought that man a beer if i had the opportunity


----------



## hooah212002

FSM bless. RAmen.


----------



## BriSleep

*Have a Safe Flight Cpt. Freeman!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Didn't mean to get all nostalgic on you guys. I wanted to memorialize the man. True hero's are rarely Memorialized and we needed a good memorial honorary Member.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Didn't mean to get all nostalgic on you guys. I wanted to memorialize the man. True hero's are rarely Memorialized and we needed a good memorial honorary Member.









understood sir and i know all of the scouts agree. i know i do


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Didn't mean to get all nostalgic on you guys. I wanted to memorialize the man. True hero's are rarely Memorialized and we needed a good memorial honorary Member.

My family is full of veterans.

Some people need to be recognized, cause most people don't know what veterans have done for their country.


----------



## cjc75

I know all about Vet's...

I have some friends in the Military; my Father served in the Coast Guard (yes that is a "Military Branch") during Vietnam though he was never sent over there. His father, my grandfather, served in the Navy in WWII.

My Grandfather, was stationed in Pearl, shortly after the bombing. He told me, he was there just a couple months after... and even then, it was still a horrible mess, much left to the cleaned up and, he told us all about how, every day.. more and more bodies, would float back up to the surface, and had to be pulled out...

Aye.. god bless our Vet's... whether they actually see combat... or go in after, and deal with the horrid aftermath...


----------



## cjc75

Oh I should add...

One of my friends, a few years ago was stationed in South Korea...

He used to email me about...

_"I'm working everyday, next to a fense... just a few hundred yards away from and in full sight of, a bunch of guys who want to shoot me dead."_


----------



## Enigma8750

*Vets see Combat the day they put their names on the dotted line. Because we don't intend to back out of a fight. And even in peace time, things can change on a Monday Morning in a moments notice..

















*


----------



## Triad

Scout has red led.
Which other colour would go with the red? How will it make your system look like.

BLUE vs. GREEN?
Green:Christmas lights!
BLUE: Bad for eyes, seems to be the other best choice.

I think green would look alright, but blue mixes in better?


----------



## ACM

Blue is overrated.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
Blue is overrated.

^ this...

i am swapping out the red for green R4s and painting some of the stuff in side and out so ultimately, its your scout. do what you like with it


----------



## Triad

I know what I meant to say was that blue is overrated and very popular that was why.

I think I am taking the green r4's for case fans. Going to put an order in =D!


----------



## Striker36

check out page 6 in my work log (it might be 7 too) i have a few pictures of my R4s lit up if your interested.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triad* 
Scout has red led.
Which other colour would go with the red? How will it make your system look like.

BLUE vs. GREEN?
Green:Christmas lights!
BLUE: Bad for eyes, seems to be the other best choice.

I think green would look alright, but blue mixes in better?

I would go with green. Green and red have a nice effect.


----------



## imh073p

Green is quite nice









I just ordered an h50 and some uchannel so i can start choppin some fan grills lol, post pics when im done! Cheers scouts.


----------



## cjc75

I am using Green LED R4's, a pair of them, in the front of my Thermaltake ARMOR case.

They are, quite nice. I actually find them rather sooth, compared to the usual blue.

The Green's are not too bright, like most blues, and at the same time, the green's are not too dull or soft. They kind of reach that "happy in the middle" level of brightness; and they have made a huge difference in temps, when compared to the stock fans that Thermaltake uses.

I am also using several of the Red LED R4's in my Storm Scout!!

However, I find that the red's are a little harder to see, they don't stand out as bright as the greens or the blues; but in a dark room they still have a nice effect in a dark case like the Storm Scout!


----------



## Enigma8750

I like Blue.. with a twinge of red.


----------



## Rockr69

As some of you know I think Vets are the salt of the earth. Anything we can do as civilians to make those guys feel special or remember those that have been overlooked we should without question or apology or permission. If not for all those brave souls who have given and those that serve today, I know I couldn't watch Kevin Harvick wup ass on Sunday and then frag some noobs online. America the beautiful, land of free and home of the brave. OORAH!


----------



## Enigma8750

Couldn't have said it better myself. I thought Ed Freemans story was so cool. And I think that Scouts are alot like him.


----------



## Enigma8750

I like this new board a lot..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-645-_-Product


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


1090T
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...3849&Tpk=1090t

1055T
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...3851&Tpk=1055T


Hoooorah..................
The AMD 6 core is out today...










*1090T Black Edition.*
*Model*
*Brand* AMD
*Series* Phenom II X6
*Model* HDT90ZFBGRBOX
*CPU Socket Type*
*CPU Socket Type *Socket AM3
*Tech Spec*
*Core* Thuban
*Multi-Core* Six-Core
*Name *Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
*Operating Frequency *3.2GHz
*Hyper Transports* 4000MHz
*L2 Cache *6 x 512KB
*L3 Cache* 6MB
*Manufacturing Tech* 45 nm
*64 bit Support *Yes
*Hyper-Transport Support* Yes
*Integrated Memory Controller Speed* Dual Channel PC3-10667U (DDR3-1333) for 2 Module, Dual Channel PC3-8500U (DDR3-1066), Dual Channel PC2-8500U (DDR2-1066)
Virtualization Technology Support Yes
*Multimedia Instruction* MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4a, Advanced Bit Manipulation, AMD64 technology, AMD-V (virtualization) technology, Enhanced Virus Protection, Dynamic *Acceleration technology*
*Thermal Design Power *125W
*Cooling Device* Heatsink and Fan included


----------



## imh073p

Ya i saw that, benchies are looking good as well, i think they got a gamechanger. I hope it spanks intel in to dropping their prices by a large margin.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I like this new board a lot..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-645-_-Product











Hey Boss. It says Sata 6Gb/s which some are calling Sata 6 and it's not, it's Sata 3. Anyway, it doesn't say USB 3, so is it? Also why is it only Pci-e 2.0, if it's the latest chipset shouldn't it be at least Pci-e 2.1? I mean 3.0 is supposed to come out in the fall, the latest and greatest should be at least 2.1 spec.
Or does it matter to you??


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey Boss. It says Sata 6Gb/s which some are calling Sata 6 and it's not, it's Sata 3. Anyway, it doesn't say USB 3, so is it? Also why is it only Pci-e 2.0, if it's the latest chipset shouldn't it be at least Pci-e 2.1? I mean 3.0 is supposed to come out in the fall, the latest and greatest should be at least 2.1 spec.
Or does it matter to you??










Yeah, officially it's written as SATA III so it's not to be confused with the speed rating. And, I think both x16 lanes actually run at x16 in crossfire mode is a real winner, so 2.0 vs 2.1 isn't really a big deal. It doesn't matter to me! I'd take that a X6.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ya i saw that, benchies are looking good as well, i think they got a gamechanger. I hope it spanks intel in to dropping their prices by a large margin.


Yeah, 'cause I for one sure aint plunkin down $999- or more for a proc. Don't they always do this though, the EE comes out then when they have some bad batch chips they lower the clocks and run them like that?? Personally I'd rather buy a set of video cards or a dual GPU card.

It doesn't seem to matter, right now at least, there's nothing that'll run on 6 cores much less 6 with Hyper Threading. Unless you're going to get one for folding. In that case I understand the Fermi cards are supposed to whup the PPD standards butt. That's still $1000- though.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Yeah, officially it's written as SATA III so it's not to be confused with the speed rating. And, I think both x16 lanes actually run at x16 in crossfire mode is a real winner, so 2.0 vs 2.1 isn't really a big deal. It doesn't matter to me! I'd take that a X6.


But isn't 2.1, or part of it anyway. I mean, doesn't it support higher power requirements that should keep people from burning up the backs of thier mobos because of the video card power draw?? I see in the spec that it's supposed to support more power draw, but did they go through with that? I know there's no difference in transfer speed. In crossfire though, there's not much difference between plugging the card into a 16x or 8x slot anyway. From what I've seen, it only drops 6-15 fps.


----------



## Striker36

well first off i want one of the "quad core" 900Ts :-D with the Asus Formula 4 Extreme i should be able to unlock to 6 cores  but ill probably just end up getting a 965









but any way. the new AMD stuff is looking as sexy as ever i will agree and intell/nvidia are going to need to do something HUGE to respond (that or just do what they always do and ignore it)









any way. im not sure what the point of this post was... i shoudl sleep more. oh well

have fun all! OH and i got primer and flat black paint for the case mod yesterday! i know in the work log i said i would sunday but i ended up staying an extra day at Smith because it was a school holiday and their were no classes and i didnt have any thing pressing here at work so i took it off


----------



## clee413

Hi everybody! (_Hi, Doctor Nick!_)









So, the first thing I want to say is big up's to the AMD industry for the 1090T and 1055T. Great prices for a 6-core processor. Also, love the 890FX chipsets with the dual X16 PCI-E lanes!

Next on the agenda...

I'm going to be doing a modest build for a friend of mine. He's converted to Mac for a few year now, but wants a PC Desktop for gaming (at the moment, mainly Starcraft II). I thought I'd share with you guys the parts we are going to use...

FYI, He wanted to keep his budget $500.00 ~ $600.00 but we ended up just under $600.00 with Mail in Rebate.

One item I wanted to highlight is the case we're using. I haven't gotten my hands on it yet, but from the specs/images it's a pretty nice case if you're on a tight budget. Sure, Rosewill isn't a great name.. but I said "Budget". The PSU mount is on the bottom, 120mm on front, rear and top, option for 2x120mm on side panel, full black (interior), tool-less design, and front mesh. Not bad for $49.99, no?

CPU & Motherboard combo:
*$213.99*
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
BIOSTAR 790GX
RAM:
*$57.99 + $2.99 Shipping*
OCZ DDR3 1066 Cas 7 (2 x 1GB)
Hard Drive:
*$69.99*
WD Caviar 500GB 7200RPM 32MB Cache
PSU:
*$74.99 (After $20.00 MIR)*
Thermaltake 750W 80+ Certified (Single rail)
Case:
*$49.99*
Rosewill Smart One
GPU:
*$128.99*
XFX HD5750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI-E 2.0


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Hi everybody! (_Hi, Doctor Nick!_)









So, the first thing I want to say is big up's to the AMD industry for the 1090T and 1055T. Great prices for a 6-core processor. Also, love the 890FX chipsets with the dual X16 PCI-E lanes!

Next on the agenda...

I'm going to be doing a modest build for a friend of mine. He's converted to Mac for a few year now, but wants a PC Desktop for gaming (at the moment, mainly Starcraft II). I thought I'd share with you guys the parts we are going to use...

FYI, He wanted to keep his budget $500.00 ~ $600.00 but we ended up just under $600.00 with Mail in Rebate.

One item I wanted to highlight is the case we're using. I haven't gotten my hands on it yet, but from the specs/images it's a pretty nice case if you're on a tight budget. Sure, Rosewill isn't a great name.. but I said "Budget". The PSU mount is on the bottom, 120mm on front, rear and top, option for 2x120mm on side panel, full black (interior), tool-less design, and front mesh. Not bad for $49.99, no?

CPU & Motherboard combo:
*$213.99*
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
BIOSTAR 790GX
RAM:
*$57.99 + $2.99 Shipping*
OCZ DDR3 1066 Cas 7 (2 x 1GB)
Hard Drive:
*$69.99*
WD Caviar 500GB 7200RPM 32MB Cache
PSU:
*$74.99 (After $20.00 MIR)*
Thermaltake 750W 80+ Certified (Single rail)
Case:
*$49.99*
Rosewill Smart One
GPU:
*$128.99*
XFX HD5750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI-E 2.0


thats a VERY solid build for the money imo i would add some ram asap though. people i know that got beta keys are saying starcraft 2 is rather incentive in the RAM and CPU load department (i cant verify this at all sorry) so ram can only help


----------



## Striker36

going back over it you could probably get away with a 500 wat PSU and get slightly more ram (3 or 4 gigs instead of 2)


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


thats a VERY solid build for the money imo i would add some ram asap though. people i know that got beta keys are saying starcraft 2 is rather incentive in the RAM and CPU load department (i cant verify this at all sorry) so ram can only help


Thanks! I agree he should have at least 4GB of RAM but at the moment he is focused on keeping the budget low. I originally had him on a DDR3 1333 2x2GB but it was pushing the budget out too far...

Basically, I originally had his build at about $800, but chopped each component little by little until I got to a price he was happy with.

I figure, if he really wants a boost, he can just add 2 more sticks of RAM on his own.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


going back over it you could probably get away with a 500 wat PSU and get slightly more ram (3 or 4 gigs instead of 2)


A valid point.

My concern about a lower wattage PSU is overall degradation and video card power consumption...

The Thermaltake is only a 80+ Certified (not bronze), and the XFX video card, I am assuming, will want to use up a lot of power. My friend wants this money to last time a while, so I don't want to cut off his future proofing of a upgrade on a GPU or added expansion cards because of the PSU wattage.

Edit: Plus, if theres ever any troubleshooting needed, I will get the call. The last thing I want happening is a lack of power & have to deal with a return item. In other words, it'll be easier to tell him "buy more ram. Here is the link".


----------



## Striker36

the 57xx cards use next to nothing for power. you can easily run one on a 5-650 wat PSU and not see any loss in any thing provided your not clocking super hard core or running like 500 fans

put an extra 5770 in a buddies rig about 2 weeks ago with a 650 and its kicking just as hard (with epic crossfire graphics) and still has a decent overclock going (3.6ghz in a 955 with 3.2 stock)

how ever i CAN see why you would be concerned. that is after all why i spend the extra cash on a 950 tx


----------



## Crucial09

I'd say get one of these PSU's at 550watt atleast or up. Probably 600watt would be good.

Antec True Power New 
Antec Signature
SeaSonic S12D / M12D
SeaSonic X-series
XFX XPS Black Edition
Corsair HX
OCZ Z-series


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
the 57xx cards use next to nothing for power. you can easily run one on a 5-650 wat PSU and not see any loss in any thing provided your not clocking super hard core or running like 500 fans

put an extra 5770 in a buddies rig about 2 weeks ago with a 650 and its kicking just as hard (with epic crossfire graphics) and still has a decent overclock going (3.6ghz in a 955 with 3.2 stock)

how ever i CAN see why you would be concerned. that is after all why i spend the extra cash on a 950 tx









Would you say it is a better value to get more RAM capacity or a higher speed?

I'm thinking I'll either do (4 x 1GB) DDR3 1066 or (2x1GB) DDR3 1333. Of course, the 2x1GB DDR3 1333 would allow him to upgrade to 4GB if he needed, later. Then again, I suppose he doesn't want to have to buy additional parts soon...


----------



## SprayN'Pray

I think its a better value to get higher speeds. Of course you can overclock.


----------



## clee413

*Page 900! w00t!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow.. 900 Hundred page.. I would have never believed it if someone would have told me that this little thread would get so popular.. Thanks for all of My Scouts. Bless You and your Families. And we all know that we are the type that live under the addage of ....

Semper fi.. do or die...

Love to you all ... Lt. General Enigma.... I really love you all. But not in a kissy kissy way.. LOL.


----------



## Striker36

go for the extra space. even if he doesn't need it he will have it just in case.

speed is nice but inless you know what your looking for you dont really see much from 1066 to 1333 but if your hitting that price cap feel free to ignore what im saying.

however i would get as cloce to that 600 mark as i could with the best parts i can and future proof as much as i can even if its just a few months

im falling asleep here so ignore me if you want to lol i could be WAY off base today. didn't get in till really late last night after a rather long drive (240 miles)


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Hi everybody! (_Hi, Doctor Nick!_)









So, the first thing I want to say is big up's to the AMD industry for the 1090T and 1055T. Great prices for a 6-core processor. Also, love the 890FX chipsets with the dual X16 PCI-E lanes!

Next on the agenda...

I'm going to be doing a modest build for a friend of mine. He's converted to Mac for a few year now, but wants a PC Desktop for gaming (at the moment, mainly Starcraft II). I thought I'd share with you guys the parts we are going to use...

FYI, He wanted to keep his budget $500.00 ~ $600.00 but we ended up just under $600.00 with Mail in Rebate.

One item I wanted to highlight is the case we're using. I haven't gotten my hands on it yet, but from the specs/images it's a pretty nice case if you're on a tight budget. Sure, Rosewill isn't a great name.. but I said "Budget". The PSU mount is on the bottom, 120mm on front, rear and top, option for 2x120mm on side panel, full black (interior), tool-less design, and front mesh. Not bad for $49.99, no?

CPU & Motherboard combo:
*$213.99*
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
BIOSTAR 790GX
RAM:
*$57.99 + $2.99 Shipping*
OCZ DDR3 1066 Cas 7 (2 x 1GB)
Hard Drive:
*$69.99*
WD Caviar 500GB 7200RPM 32MB Cache
PSU:
*$74.99 (After $20.00 MIR)*
Thermaltake 750W 80+ Certified (Single rail)
Case:
*$49.99*
Rosewill Smart One
GPU:
*$128.99*
XFX HD5750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI-E 2.0


http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=109

Hey here is a 690 black series for 39.00


----------



## Enigma8750

Guys if you haven't voted for striker69s Reactor Project there is still time.. He still needs a few more votes to make it to number 1.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8945890

If you can't vote, please PM [PWN]Schubie and he will manually add your vote to the poll.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Guys if you haven't voted for striker69s Reactor Project there is still time.. He still needs a few more votes to make it to number 1.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post8945890

If you can't vote, please PM [PWN]Schubie and he will manually add your vote to the poll.


thanks for the plug boss


----------



## ACM

getting a second 9800gt for SLI


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

i have the m4a785td-v evo board with the Storm case and a single 5850 card and i was wondering will i be able to get a second for CrossFire? i would be doing the hard drive mod before adding a second to give myself some space, would this upgrade be worth it? or should i just upgrade to a better single card?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Would you say it is a better value to get more RAM capacity or a higher speed?

I'm thinking I'll either do (4 x 1GB) DDR3 1066 or (2x1GB) DDR3 1333. Of course, the 2x1GB DDR3 1333 would allow him to upgrade to 4GB if he needed, later. Then again, I suppose he doesn't want to have to buy additional parts soon...



@ Clee. First off I'd like to say I'm glad I'm not the only one watching too many Simpsons shows. Every time someone posts "Hi Everybody" I hear Dr. Nick's voice in my head. Hmmm isn't that one of the things they ask for sanity "do you hear voices in your head" or is it "do the voices tell you what to do".

Oh, anyway, I'd really really really really rather have 4G's of DDR3 1033 that you can clock to at least 1333 without a fan than have 2G's of anything at even 2000mhz!! More than once I've done a build (one of ours included) and skimped on the ram amount for faster ram and about died with the hard drive thrashing because Windows, any version, is playing in too little ram and is constantly acessing the hard drive.

On another note. I was like *HOLY HANNAH* when I thought a Corsair 650 bronze would be cheaper and the EGG is selling it for $109- because it was pick of the year last year. Isn't that price gouging?? I got Mindy's for $59- last Dec.

Oh, did you go to pricegrabber.com and see if any other reputable re-seller had these things for less? Of course taking shipping into accout. I already had a gpu in there but it's easy.

Defintely like the 690 as a case better than any Rosewill. As for the PSU, find out for sure, go here: http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp They include a margin of sloppiness for inefficient PSU's. If that isn't spot on for you tell me everything that's going to go in this thing, initially and the future and I'll look it up in "The Book".

Dang I hate when I'm posting and hit the Windows key. I'd disable it but I use it in other things, like Windows.

@ ArmageddonAsh.
No no no, two of any video card (at least those out now) is better than a dual GPU chipset on one board. Especially AMD, why? Because to fit in on one board they have to cut back a little and it's usually in the area of the Vreg. You may get double the Vram but look at the clock speeds on a reference XFX 5870, then an XFX 5970, the clocks on the 5970 are lower and don't expect to be able to overclock it, specifically because of the Vreg problem.
Also 2 cards always seem to run better and for those games that just won't do a dual chip setup, you can always take the bridge out in the Software when you have 2 cards, if that doesn't work you cam pull it physically. You can do it on a dual GPU card but I see all the time people complaining about how much trouble it is and you can't seperate them physically. Finally, if you have say a 5970 with 2Mb Vram and you crossfire it with say a 5850 that comes with 1mb Vram you get knocked to the lowest amount. This isn't a problem unless you use a large monitor or multiple monitors, then it's a big problem.

Oh yeah, if you meant upgrade to a better card as in replace it with a GTX 480, then it's still no, you'll get more bang for your buck with 2 5850's than with a single GTX 480. The only way it comes out better is if you buy 2 GTX 470 or 480's, with that much cash you can just add 2 more 5850's and still beat the pants off the 480's. Did that answer your question?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

no i mean like instead of 2 x 5850 go for 1 x 5870 or the 59xx series
which would perform better keeping in mind that lower the cost the better

what cards are there that are actual dual cards in a single slot/case design?
i know there are a few just not too sure what they are


----------



## BriSleep

Speaking of not getting sleep. Striker was. Man, the wind was horrendous here last night, things were flying through the yard crashing into the shed, the shed door) aluminum was banging, tree branches were falling of the cottonwood. Stuff was hitting the trailer and we have the old sheet metal roof and it was making that awful wappity wap noise. I woke up every 10 minutes until 5a.m., missed my appt. at the dog groomer. I kept looking over at Mindy, every time, sound asleep sawing zzzzz's, she didn't wear her Cpap becuase it cut up her nose the night before.

So.... I'm beat.

Oh, Grandma Enos always used to say "I'm tarred", I thought she was just being silly but I realize now that Grandpa was an asphault guy, one of his big stories was how he helped build the Great Alaskan Highway. Maybe that's where she got the saying??


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


no i mean like instead of 2 x 5850 go for 1 x 5870 or the 59xx series
which would perform better keeping in mind that lower the cost the better

what cards are there that are actual dual cards in a single slot/case design?
i know there are a few just not too sure what they are


Not very many. There's the 4870x2 but it's a power hog, Engima recently swapped his for 2 5770's, less power, resources, better graphics. I personally would not get a different card, I'd buy a second 5850. You can add a reference design 5870 if you want and they'll work great together. Basically no though. One 5870 or one 5970 won't beat out 2 5850's. There's a lot of info out there on this but I'll supply you with a few.
http://www.semiaccurate.com/forums/s...ead.php?t=2105
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=24061&page=1 from the UK, just ignore the prices look at the data.
This is if you want to read someone arguing about it and the Fermi cards: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1035529132
This was in German, I hit translate, so wiggle you way through the dialect: http://translate.googleusercontent.c...m49eSFI5XmlWLg


----------



## BriSleep

Wow, you can actually post a message of just 2 characters. That'll be the day for me huh??









Amd calls the new proc a Phenom II x6, the old ones, Phenom II x4. Makes sense 4 cores X4, six cores X6. OTH......

What's with intel's marketing guys?? The old procs were i-7's but they had 4 cores and 4 Hyper Threads, everyone knows that's 8. I thought, maybe it's the turbo, because you can turbo the first 3 cores, not the last with HT that's 7 but that's still wrong because you don't leave a core dead when you do that. Then they come out with the new $999- or with cooler $1049- Extreme Edition that has 6 cores and 6 HT's. What do they name it?? It's an i-7. I thought for sure, even though the i-7 name doesn't make sense, 2 more cores would be i-9. Nope, i-7 EE, Gulftown.

The only thing they did right was it fits in an existing X58 board with a bios upgrade, 1366 pin though, forget the i-3, i-5 and i-7's with slightly different names. Won't work for them.









Maybe I should start a tech blog?? Anyone know how to host one? Remember, I can't pay for a website.


----------



## BriSleep

Oh Striker, you really should look at this thread: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ing-stuff.html









Everyone else just go to the last page, picture your favorite color in there and drool!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


no i mean like instead of 2 x 5850 go for 1 x 5870 or the 59xx series
which would perform better keeping in mind that lower the cost the better

what cards are there that are actual dual cards in a single slot/case design?
i know there are a few just not too sure what they are


Two 5850's will fit. X-Fire is something I've always wanted to do, but as of yet have not been able to do. The prevailing thought is 1 card will yield more reliable performance vs two due to scaling, but as with everything we've learned over the years we now find that advancements in tech require us to unlearn most of what we thought we knew. Fro me it's cost vs performance. For instance I have a 5770 and will probably go with another in X-Fire because of my financial limitations. If money were not a problem I'd go with a 5870 or 5970 because my board will let me without having do the case mod to get it to fit.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=109

Hey here is a 690 black series for 39.00



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
go for the extra space. even if he doesn't need it he will have it just in case.

speed is nice but inless you know what your looking for you dont really see much from 1066 to 1333 but if your hitting that price cap feel free to ignore what im saying.

however i would get as cloce to that 600 mark as i could with the best parts i can and future proof as much as i can even if its just a few months

im falling asleep here so ignore me if you want to lol i could be WAY off base today. didn't get in till really late last night after a rather long drive (240 miles)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Clee. First off I'd like to say I'm glad I'm not the only one watching too many Simpsons shows. Every time someone posts "Hi Everybody" I hear Dr. Nick's voice in my head. Hmmm isn't that one of the things they ask for sanity "do you hear voices in your head" or is it "do the voices tell you what to do".

Oh, anyway, I'd really really really really rather have 4G's of DDR3 1033 that you can clock to at least 1333 without a fan than have 2G's of anything at even 2000mhz!! More than once I've done a build (one of ours included) and skimped on the ram amount for faster ram and about died with the hard drive thrashing because Windows, any version, is playing in too little ram and is constantly acessing the hard drive.

On another note. I was like *HOLY HANNAH* when I thought a Corsair 650 bronze would be cheaper and the EGG is selling it for $109- because it was pick of the year last year. Isn't that price gouging?? I got Mindy's for $59- last Dec.

Oh, did you go to pricegrabber.com and see if any other reputable re-seller had these things for less? Of course taking shipping into accout. I already had a gpu in there but it's easy.

Defintely like the 690 as a case better than any Rosewill. As for the PSU, find out for sure, go here: http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp They include a margin of sloppiness for inefficient PSU's. If that isn't spot on for you tell me everything that's going to go in this thing, initially and the future and I'll look it up in "The Book".

Dang I hate when I'm posting and hit the Windows key. I'd disable it but I use it in other things, like Windows.

Great tips everybody! Thanks! I think I will change the case from the Rosewill to the CM 690. For $39.99 I think that is a steal. Thanks for the advice, to all, they were all very helpful.

I'll keep you all updated on the build.


----------



## Enigma8750

*I just finished Reading the Benchmarks Review compare the 1090T X6 to the 920.. The X6 did beat the 920 but the 980 SPANKED everything across the board. But Not bad.

*









This chip could be AMD's i7 920 according to this test.









*Pros:*

+ Six physical processor cores
+ Introduces AMD Turbo CORE technology
+ Excellent price-performance ratio
+ Overlocks to 4.0GHz with 4.3GHz Turbo CORE
+ Maintains AMD socket AM3 compatability
+ Outstanding media transcoding or file compression performance
+ Dominates professional engineering and design tasks
+ Unlocked clock speed multiplier
+ Maintains 125W TDP

*Cons:*

- Shared L3 cache is the same between four- and six-core units
- Utilizes aging 45nm fabrication process

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=508&Itemid=63


----------



## BriSleep

Someone must have called New Egg on that PSU price because now it's down to $69-.

Yeah, the one thing intel did each time they increased the cores was increase the L3. The new EE has 12Mb.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









...If only I had a Dremel. Every time I go to the hardware store, I stop to look at them.

...You're soo cool too, E!









--Quick, Build-a-Friend, PC Update--

RAM is now: DDR3 1066 (2x2GB)

PSU is now: Corsair 650W TX

For the computer case, I am letting him decide between either the Rosewill & CM 690, because the cost difference from the RAM + possible shipping fee's from CM is up to him.

--


----------



## Enigma8750

I have OCZ ram in my HTPC..







it is really good.. but keep the Voltage at 1.6 first when you first start up and then bump it up a 10th.

The







is great.. what can you say.. it's the Best.

]


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow that was close.. all signed in and everything.. I trust you clee but not the rest of the world. Amazon has the Dremel 300 for a great price.


----------



## imh073p

Ill have to agree, corsair products are excellent! Although a bit costly but anything worth doing, is worth doing right!

Anyone know when the HAFX is coming out?


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Wow that was close.. all signed in and everything.. I trust you clee but not the rest of the world. Amazon has the Dremel 300 for a great price.

What was close? What happened?


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ill have to agree, corsair products are excellent! Although a bit costly but anything worth doing, is worth doing right!

Anyone know when the HAFX is coming out?

Can't find anything official from CM. That CeBIT 2010 video of the HAFX says "June-ish".

*Edit:* If you can keep a secret, Lisa will tell you 3 about the HAFX...








YouTube- CMHD.TV - Cooler Master HAF Series with Sneak Preview of HAF X


----------



## Enigma8750

She said this summer for the HAF X Series.


----------



## imh073p

Awesome thx scouts!


----------



## BriSleep

I know what was close that Enigma did because I've done it before. He checked the price of the Dremel on Amazon and it automatically signs you in, then he posted the link and anyone can take it from there and order anything they want.

Does it have to be Dremel Clee?? I've got one of these: http://www.ideafinder.com/showcase/products/plp0187.htm I haven't seen it in a few weeks but I'm pretty sure it's all black. You can get them cheap and they're very good, I've had mine 6 years without incident.
Here: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=67256 That's not the whole kit though.
Walmat's got it: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-Deck...-RTX-B/9714694
Actually mine is variable speed from 1 to 5000rpm.

Know what a nibbler is? I have one you can have for the cost of shipping. Or you can drive up next weekend with your wife spend the night in the Atlantis and do the work before you go home.









Then you add these:
http://www.amazon.com/SE-Diamond-Cut...sr=8-1-catcorr
And one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-225-01-...f=pd_sim_hi_20
But mine's a B&D, costs less & fits in smaller holes.

I was wrong, New Egg's still off thier rocker: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139012
I paid $69- for it and it's 80+ Silver. I checked the Corsair site and they say it's bronze too but the box I have says Silver, hope they aren't cutting corners.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I was wrong, New Egg's still off thier rocker: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139012
I paid $69- for it and it's 80+ Silver. I checked the Corsair site and they say it's bronze too but the box I have says Silver, hope they aren't cutting corners.

$69 is great price for that PSU. I payed $120.







It is indeed an 80+ Bronze rated PSU.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey guys!!
We actually had Children in here last Friday, another reason I'm tired. The boy is 10 & a little ADD, Mindy started him playing on Dragon Age but that didn't last. So she grabbed FEAR because he wanted a shooting game. He freaked a bit when he saw the intro and it had Cannibles.









So, in case he comes over again, what games are there that are simple but can keep a 10 year old busy. It has to work on Mindy's laptop (core duo, discrete AMD graphics) and preferably inexpensive (cheap) and small enough to download. Shooting, driving, fighting, something like that but the only controls we have are the keyboard & mouse.

TIA,
Bri


----------



## Crucial09

Halo 1 and 2!
mx vs atv unleashed.
call of duty.


----------



## Enigma8750

The black and decker looks bad asx..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Halo 1 and 2!
mx vs atv unleashed.
call of duty.


Halo... definitely.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey guys!! 
We actually had Children in here last Friday, another reason I'm tired. The boy is 10 & a little ADD, Mindy started him playing on Dragon Age but that didn't last. So she grabbed FEAR because he wanted a shooting game. He freaked a bit when he saw the intro and it had Cannibles.









So, in case he comes over again, what games are there that are simple but can keep a 10 year old busy. It has to work on Mindy's laptop (core duo, discrete AMD graphics) and preferably inexpensive (cheap) and small enough to download. Shooting, driving, fighting, something like that but the only controls we have are the keyboard & mouse.

TIA, 
Bri



thanks for that link! lots of neat stuff their.

isint that typical when im not refreshing the UserCP page every 10 mins cus i fall asleep i miss 3 pages....

Serious Sam







or one of the old need for speed games (3 is a good one thats easy and should keep the kid occupied. i spent like 2 years playing that on one of my really old computers

so yea. um... im going back to sleep now.

love you all (if you voted for me) (no ****)

rawr!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I know what was close that Enigma did because I've done it before. He checked the price of the Dremel on Amazon and it automatically signs you in, then he posted the link and anyone can take it from there and order anything they want.

.


Yes that is right my furry friend..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *striker36*


thanks for that link! Lots of neat stuff their.

Isint that typical when im not refreshing the usercp page every 10 mins cus i fall asleep i miss 3 pages....

Serious sam







or one of the old need for speed games (3 is a good one thats easy and should keep the kid occupied. I spent like 2 years playing that on one of my really old computers

so yea. Um... Im going back to sleep now.

Love you all (if you voted for me) (no ****)

rawr!










lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Come on.. can't we find nine more votes for striker in the ranks that will put him over the top...


----------



## Enigma8750

Good night friend and comrades... The wifeys calling and you know what that means.. yea thats right.. Sleep.. LOL


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


lol


hey.... their are SOME relevant bits in that post....

Bri. defiantly look into Need for Speed 3 for the kid. not that graphically intensive (its OLD) and its still allot of fun with no real story but lots of good single player racing (for its time)

but yea any way. i started priming my stuff today at work and dont you just love how no matter how good you body filler jobs look before paint you ALWAYS need to go back after and fix it?

so yea. actually going to bed now.


----------



## Enigma8750

They are called butt holes in the business and when you finish with the filler you use filler Primer spray twice over the butt hole and then dust it off with 600 and then 1000


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
They are called butt holes in the business and when you finish with the filler you use filler Primer spray twice over the butt hole and then dust it off with 600 and then 1000

i know how to deal with them... just pisses me off that i have to lol


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey guys!!
We actually had Children in here last Friday, another reason I'm tired. The boy is 10 & a little ADD, Mindy started him playing on Dragon Age but that didn't last. So she grabbed FEAR because he wanted a shooting game. He freaked a bit when he saw the intro and it had Cannibles.









So, in case he comes over again, what games are there that are simple but can keep a 10 year old busy. It has to work on Mindy's laptop (core duo, discrete AMD graphics) and preferably inexpensive (cheap) and small enough to download. Shooting, driving, fighting, something like that but the only controls we have are the keyboard & mouse.

TIA,
Bri

Heres 1 I only recently stopped playing(just got side tracked with xbox and the new PC)
Soldat
Heres another that most people can play -> http://www.amazon.com/Atari-MoonBase...SIN=B0000645ZI (But I never paid for it :s)


----------



## DefecTalisman

I saw this (http://www.landmarkpc.co.za/store/da...rb-p-3457.html) and got inspired (maybe).

What do you guys think of 2 of Danger Den Black Ice Micro2's with 8 of these puppies -> http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=1775 in push pull.

I would go for a swiftech block & pump, with a T-line for now. Intention would be to mount these side by side where the hdd. cage is (remove the cage and the front 140mm fan).

Any thoughts on the matter or do you think I should just stick with the H50 for a while ?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Not very many. There's the 4870x2 but it's a power hog, Engima recently swapped his for 2 5770's, less power, resources, better graphics. I personally would not get a different card, *I'd buy a second 5850. You can add a reference design 5870 if you want and they'll work great together*. Basically no though. One 5870 or one 5970 won't beat out 2 5850's. There's a lot of info out there on this but I'll supply you with a few.
http://www.semiaccurate.com/forums/s...ead.php?t=2105
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=24061&page=1 from the UK, just ignore the prices look at the data.
This is if you want to read someone arguing about it and the Fermi cards: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1035529132
This was in German, I hit translate, so wiggle you way through the dialect: http://translate.googleusercontent.c...m49eSFI5XmlWLg

okay thanks.

the highlighted and underlined bit confused me, So i could use 1 x 5850 and 1 x 5870 together in a single desktop? i always thought that only cards of the same type and everything could work on CrossFire together : such as 2 x 5850 or 2 x 5870


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
okay thanks.

the highlighted and underlined bit confused me, So i could use 1 x 5850 and 1 x 5870 together in a single desktop? i always thought that only cards of the same type and everything could work on CrossFire together : such as 2 x 5850 or 2 x 5870


you _could_ use a 5850 and a 5870 but it will underclock the 5870 to the clock speeds of the 5850.

so you *should* use 2 like cards but its not mandatory

however 2 5850s will still out preform every thing but a fermie (lawl overrated much?) or a couple crosfired 5870 5970s

*disclamer rant: the fermie cards are sexy as hell but 6 months late to the party and a hundred bucks over priced. and dont give me that tessellation stuff in short: inless your building a folding farm in your basement save your money and get an ATI card
/rant


----------



## Striker36

yea a friend of mine just got a 480 and hasn't shut up about it for a week


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Okay thanks for the info, does the cards have to be the same, model by the same manufacturer and everything? say i have 1 x 5850 made by Company A could i get another 5850 what is made by Company B and use them together without problems?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Okay thanks for the info, does the cards have to be the same, model by the same manufacturer and everything? say i have 1 x 5850 made by Company A could i get another 5850 what is made by Company B and use them together without problems?

manufacture doesnt mater so much as clock speeds. you can have a HIS 5850 and a XFX 5850 XXX and they will both run on the HIS clock speeds because cross-fire is set up to down clock the faster cards so it doesn't overclock the slower card past where it can safely go and fry a card

so no. manufacture doesn't mater. just clock speeds


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

okay great thanks for the info


----------



## cjc75

So I'm in need of a replacement Front Panel, for my new Scout









I broke my front panel in my haste, to complete the build and as a result some of the front slot grill covers, do not stay in place anymore and just fall down the inside of the case...

I'm not getting any help from Cooler Master, I've been trying to get them to respond to me for almost a week now and its almost as though they do not even exist. My calls get disconnected, and my emails are never responded to









They do not have any available on their CMStore website...

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I know what was close that Enigma did because I've done it before. He checked the price of the Dremel on Amazon and it automatically signs you in, then he posted the link and anyone can take it from there and order anything they want.

Does it have to be Dremel Clee?? I've got one of these: http://www.ideafinder.com/showcase/products/plp0187.htm I haven't seen it in a few weeks but I'm pretty sure it's all black. You can get them cheap and they're very good, I've had mine 6 years without incident.
Here: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=67256 That's not the whole kit though.
Walmat's got it: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-Deck...-RTX-B/9714694
Actually mine is variable speed from 1 to 5000rpm.

Know what a nibbler is? I have one you can have for the cost of shipping. Or you can drive up next weekend with your wife spend the night in the Atlantis and do the work before you go home.









Then you add these:
http://www.amazon.com/SE-Diamond-Cut...sr=8-1-catcorr
And one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-225-01-...f=pd_sim_hi_20
But mine's a B&D, costs less & fits in smaller holes.

I was wrong, New Egg's still off thier rocker: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139012
I paid $69- for it and it's 80+ Silver. I checked the Corsair site and they say it's bronze too but the box I have says Silver, hope they aren't cutting corners.

I didn't know that about Amazon links.







Hmm.. That's not good. Tsk tsk, Amazon. They should be more strict then that.

*Thank you*, I really appreciate the offer for the free tool, bro! That's really nice of you, but I'll probably shop around for one eventually. It may become my Summer 2010 project. (+Rep for your brotherliness)








80+ Bronze Corsair HX? That doesn't seem accurate. It was my understanding that all HX models were 80+ Silver... I have the 750HX & a friend of mine just ordered the 850HX.

I am pretty sure the "80+ Bronze" text/image on Newegg is a mistake. If you haven't done it already, I'm going to send an email to Corsair & Newegg about that. /anal
























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yea a friend of mine just got a 480 and hasn't shut up about it for a week

















lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
So I'm in need of a replacement Front Panel, for my new Scout









I broke my front panel in my haste, to complete the build and as a result some of the front slot grill covers, do not stay in place anymore and just fall down the inside of the case...

I'm not getting any help from Cooler Master, I've been trying to get them to respond to me for almost a week now and its almost as though they do not even exist. My calls get disconnected, and my emails are never responded to









They do not have any available on their CMStore website...

Anyone got any suggestions?


They are about to, because I just called them.. I told them that I started the CMSSC and I have had over a half million hits to my thread and they snapped to attention.. I told them that you needed the front bezel. He told me if they have it, it will be on the site today.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
So I'm in need of a replacement Front Panel, for my new Scout









I broke my front panel in my haste, to complete the build and as a result some of the front slot grill covers, do not stay in place anymore and just fall down the inside of the case...

I'm not getting any help from Cooler Master, I've been trying to get them to respond to me for almost a week now and its almost as though they do not even exist. My calls get disconnected, and my emails are never responded to









They do not have any available on their CMStore website...

Anyone got any suggestions?

Yes... Currently chatting with CM Live Chat. Stay tuned, I will update this reply...

---Update---
_By the way, GOOD QUESTION! Because we all may need replacement parts now & then for our lovely Scout. I actually dented my (non-window) Right Side Panel._

*CM Customer Service Live Chat Log:*

Quote:

Gina : Thank you for contacting Cooler Master. My name is Gina. How may I assist you today?
Chris : Hello Gina. I am contacting you today regarding some replacement parts for a Cooler Master Chassis
Chris : Model SGC-2000-KKN1-GP
Chris : Cooler Master Storm Scout
Chris : I have already viewed the "CM Store" Parts section and could not find it. Can you assist me?
Gina : Hi Chris
Gina : What are you looking for? is it something missing? Something malfunctioning?
Gina : How can I help you?
Chris : Nothing is missing or malfunctioning. I have accidentally caused some damages while working with the Chassis.
Chris : I need the following replacement parts:
Chris : (1) Window Side Panel (Storm Left Side Panel OEM)
Chris : (1) Right Side Panel (Non-window side panel OEM)
Chris : (1) Front Panel OEM
Chris : All 3 parts are for the same chassis, the CM Storm Scout Model SGC-2000-KKN1-GP
Gina : Front Panel OEM is being added to our site shortly
Gina : Please provide me a e-mail address so that I can send you information on the items
Gina : I will provide you with a link that will take you directly to the source and point of purchase
Chris : Thank you, Gina.
Chris : Email: [email protected]
Chris : When will the Front Panel OEM be added to the site?
Gina : In a couple of hours, which is when I will e-mail you as well. I will give you an answer today.
Chris : Thank you. I look forward to the e-mail.
I will be sure to link the links emailed to me ASAP.

Here is the link for Cooler Master Live Chat.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
So I'm in need of a replacement Front Panel, for my new Scout









I broke my front panel in my haste, to complete the build and as a result some of the front slot grill covers, do not stay in place anymore and just fall down the inside of the case...

I'm not getting any help from Cooler Master, I've been trying to get them to respond to me for almost a week now and its almost as though they do not even exist. My calls get disconnected, and my emails are never responded to









They do not have any available on their CMStore website...

Anyone got any suggestions?

If you could post a photo of how its broken, maybe we can help find a solution to fix it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
They are about to because I just called them.. I told them that I started the CMSSC and I have had over a half million hits to my thread and they snapped to attention.. I told them that you needed the front bezel. He told me if they have it it will be on the site today.

Good work (not that the general needs telling job well done). I wonder why CM storm never had all the parts for the Scout on the site ?


----------



## DefecTalisman

@Striker : Did you ever get to reinforcing the front plastic bezel on the scout ?


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
I didn't know that about Amazon links.







Hmm.. That's not good. Tsk tsk, Amazon. They should be more strict then that.

*Thank you*, I really appreciate the offer for the free tool, bro! That's really nice of you, but I'll probably shop around for one eventually. It may become my Summer 2010 project. (+Rep for your brotherliness)








80+ Bronze Corsair HX? That doesn't seem accurate. It was my understanding that all HX models were 80+ Silver... I have the 750HX & a friend of mine just ordered the 850HX.

I am pretty sure the "80+ Bronze" text/image on Newegg is a mistake. If you haven't done it already, I'm going to send an email to Corsair & Newegg about that. /anal































lol









I think the bronze is incorrect. Just look on Corsairs site to be sure.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
@Striker : Did you ever get to reinforcing the front plastic bezel on the scout ?

im still working that out.







due to the stiffeners in the thing already i am going to need to cut some of that out and then epoxy (JB weld probably) in the rods i have sitting at home. i DID make the |-| and the |_| parts about a week ago and they are really solid but i haven't had much tome to work on the project as of late because my girl friend has finals this week and next at Smith College and i wanted to go down and see her before then. if you know any thing about Smith you will know why


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
im still working that out.







due to the stiffeners in the thing already i am going to need to cut some of that out and then epoxy (JB weld probably) in the rods i have sitting at home. i DID make the |-| and the |_| parts about a week ago and they are really solid but i haven't had much tome to work on the project as of late because my girl friend has finals this week and next at Smith College and i wanted to go down and see her before then. if you know any thing about Smith you will know why









Hmm... nope, never heard of it, sorry :s
I wish the best for your lady and here exams, I am pretty glad I haven't had to deal with any of that for a while.

Regarding the reinforcing the panel, when/if you get something done, please let me know. I am still playing with ideas in my head(metal rods/beams or filling with steel putty/epoxy or replacing the mesh inserts with 1 large piece of similar mesh).


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
They are about to because I just called them.. I told them that I started the CMSSC and I have had over a half million hits to my thread and they snapped to attention.. I told them that you needed the front bezel. He told me if they have it it will be on the site today.

Awesome, I'll keep an eye on that site for it to be listed!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Yes... Currently chatting with CM Live Chat. Stay tuned, I will update this reply...

---Update---
_By the way, GOOD QUESTION! Because we all may need replacement parts now & then for our lovely Scout. I actually dented my (non-window) Right Side Panel._

*CM Customer Service Live Chat Log:*

I will be sure to link the links emailed to me ASAP.

Here is the link for Cooler Master Live Chat.

Even better!

LOL, I didn't think to try their Live chat!

I much prefer to make an actual phone call. Usually though when I've called them in the past few days they've just transferred me between departments and then I end up being disconnected.

I'll keep an eye on the CMStore, and hopefully I'll have the part ordered by the end of the day today!

I want to get it replaced because... I have a pair of 5.25" slot covers, which now, no longer stay in place... so, those slots are left open and, I have a ton of air escaping out the front. I have plans to mount a fan up there eventually and I want the slot covers over that fan.


----------



## cjc75

Bingo!

Scout Front Panel OEM now listed!

I'll be ordering it tonight when I get home from work!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Hmm... nope, never heard of it, sorry :s
I wish the best for your lady and here exams, I am pretty glad I haven't had to deal with any of that for a while.

Regarding the reinforcing the panel, when/if you get something done, please let me know. I am still playing with ideas in my head(metal rods/beams or filling with steel putty/epoxy or replacing the mesh inserts with 1 large piece of similar mesh).

in my front at least the biggest problem is that you can twist the vertical parts away from each other... like the top of one is away from you and the other is closer to you type deal.

so my plan is to get rid of or at least mitigate as much as possible.

and Smith is a Woman only college that was founded in 1897 and is one of the seven sisters (if that means any thing to you) and their brother school is Yale so you know its a SOLID school in terms of backing. but its also one of the most educationally demanding schools in the country and offers one of the best educations for the value of an ivy league school according to some reviews but for 200 grand you better be getting a good education. (though my gf was lucky enough to get all but the housing (about 40,000) off of an academic scholarship. why this girl is dating me i will NEVER know but its been two and a half years and things are as good as ever so im not complaining

and for any one that cares this is her
















taken by my sister with her D-300 last summer when we were all at a BBQ. with just a UV filter.

i like her eyes


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
Bingo!

Scout Front Panel OEM now listed!

I'll be ordering it tonight when I get home from work!









Hah, actually.. they take PayPal, so I dont have to wait till I get home to use my Card.

I just ordered what I needed!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
Bingo!

Scout Front Panel OEM now listed!

I'll be ordering it tonight when I get home from work!









Yeppers. I just got the email as well.. I'll link them here (along with some keywords for thread searching) for anyone else who might need a replacement part...

*CM Storm Scout, Left Side Panel- OEM Package:* $11.99
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...-panel-big.jpg










*CM Storm Scout, Right Side Panel- OEM Package:* $11.99
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=486










*CM Storm Scout, Front Panel - OEM Package:* $7.99
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=513


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
Hah, actually.. they take PayPal, so I dont have to wait till I get home to use my Card.

I just ordered what I needed!









AWESOME









:edit
and clee thanks for the pictures!


----------



## cjc75

By the way, they charge a lot for Shipping...

$7.99 for the part... and charged another $10.04 for standard UPS ground shipping...

So cost me about $18 total.

Watch your shipping charges on your orders!

...and Enigma, you should add the pics and listings of those parts to the beginning of the Thread!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
By the way, they charge a lot for Shipping...

$7.99 for the part... and charged another $10.04 for standard UPS ground shipping...

So cost me about $18 total.

Which your shipping charges on your orders!

...and Enigma, you should add the pics and listings of those parts to the beginning of the Thread!


^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^^


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
By the way, they charge a lot for Shipping...

$7.99 for the part... and charged another $10.04 for standard UPS ground shipping...

So cost me about $18 total.

Which your shipping charges on your orders!

...and Enigma, you should add the pics and listings of those parts to the beginning of the Thread!

Yea, I had a feeling the shipping charges wouldn't be friendly. All in all, still good news that all parts are available for replacement.








If 1 item is $10.04 standard UPS ground, I wonder how much of a difference it would be for 1 of each item for shipping... If the shipping cost difference is small enough, it might be worth while to order all 3 parts at once & store them away.


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 







If 1 item is $10.04 standard UPS ground, I wonder how much of a difference it would be for 1 of each item for shipping... If the shipping cost difference is small enough, it might be worth while to order all 3 parts at once & store them away.

I've got 3 things in my cart and the shipping is the same as it is for 1 item. 11 bucks to WI.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
I've got 3 things in my cart and the shipping is the same as it is for 1 item. 11 bucks to WI.

Nice! Thank you.

I had a feeling that was the case (no pun intended).


----------



## Enigma8750

I am happy that I could help you guys.. Lots of love to you all.. Enigma.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
in my front at least the biggest problem is that you can twist the vertical parts away from each other... like the top of one is away from you and the other is closer to you type deal.

so my plan is to get rid of or at least mitigate as much as possible.

and Smith is a Woman only college that was founded in 1897 and is one of the seven sisters (if that means any thing to you) and their brother school is Yale so you know its a SOLID school in terms of backing. but its also one of the most educationally demanding schools in the country and offers one of the best educations for the value of an ivy league school according to some reviews but for 200 grand you better be getting a good education. (though my gf was lucky enough to get all but the housing (about 40,000) off of an academic scholarship. why this girl is dating me i will NEVER know but its been two and a half years and things are as good as ever so im not complaining

and for any one that cares this is her
















taken by my sister with her D-300 last summer when we were all at a BBQ. with just a UV filter.

i like her eyes









I see her heart in this photo. that and her hair are my favorite. God Blessed you well my Boy. Now make her happy by being who she fell in love with.... That's you.


----------



## Enigma8750

If Any of our Cooler Master Sales Force are watching.. It was indeed a privilege to talk to your Sales associates and thank you for a Fast and Well done job.. We at the *CMSSC *Thank you very much for your quick work in helping us.



















Gina @
Cooler Master Rules..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


By the way, they charge a lot for Shipping...

$7.99 for the part... and charged another $10.04 for standard UPS ground shipping...

So cost me about $18 total.

Which your shipping charges on your orders!

...and Enigma, you should add the pics and listings of those parts to the beginning of the Thread!


Done.. there is a link to Clees page on the Front Page Center.. Good Job Troops.. We are the CMSSC.. Semper Fi.. DO or DIE. We always bring home our fallen.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Done.. there is a link to Clees page on the Front Page Center.. Good Job Troops.. We are the CMSSC.. Semper Fi.. DO or DIE. We always bring home our fallen.


and once we get them home. _we HAVE the technology ...... we CAN rebuild them..... _


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


I think the bronze is incorrect. Just look on Corsairs site to be sure.


That is incorrect.. there is no Bronze HX.. HX is the Gold Standard for Corsair.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


and once we get them home. _we HAVE the technology ...... we CAN rebuild them..... _


We really owe it all to the Troops at Cooler Master that made it all possible.. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


We really owe it all to the Troops at Cooler Master that made it all possible.. Thank you guys so much.































i was watching The Six Million Dollar man last night







(dad picked it and i was too lazy to get up) and i thought it fit today









(we have a local public access channel that plays nothing but that old stuff that was MEGA corny but still awesome like Knight Rider and The A-Team and McGuiver and Kojak and all that


----------



## Striker36

YouTube- The Six Million Dollar Man TV Intro
link the 70s tv show intro and where i got that comment 
(they wont let m embed it so here it is any way)


----------



## BriSleep

@ ArmageddonAsh & Striker.
I don't want to ever sound like getting on someone's case but please check before you post an answer that sounds like definitive proof. Guys, I have tons of links but you can Wikipedia things, you can Google things, you can ask.com things. You'd be surprised how many of your own posts pop up when you put in an inquiry about something then the current date in quotes. I understand, I have _lots_ more time than you do, I'm disabled, this is one of my hobbies. So don't be afraid to post what you think, just don't be upset if I come along and correct you.








So, you can crossfire 2 different cards from 2 different manufacturers and you can even crossfire 2 different series cards as long as they're from the same series set. For instance 58XX cards can be mixed, 57XX cards can be mixed &, to mess that up you can crossfire a 5970 with the 58XX's. You don't nesissarily get a performance cut when you do it.









Why?? Because you download the latest drivers and the ATI CCC and you clock the lower card up to meet the faster card. It's always amazed me a tech product will come out and within a week there will be people everywhere who have tested it's limit's. Some *fry* the thing in the process, but they find the limit. So, why do the vendors sell these products with restricted limits? It's to cover thier behinds in liability. You can not only toast thier product but the surrounding products as well. Vid card, mobo, drives, PSU can all go up in smoke if you're not carefull. If you do it without knowing that it's been done before then whatever happens is your fault. You cant' cry to XFX for a new card because you toasted it. Like all good overclockers _should_ know, _every_ chip is different, mine may go to 4.0Ghz and yours was in the same batch and it will only go to 3.6Ghz, then it's lanes leak and you get corruption.









Here's some links for y'all to see what I'm talking about: 
What is crossfire: http://game.amd.com/us-en/crossfirex_about.aspx
In case you missed it on that page here's how different series can link up: http://game.amd.com/us-en/content/im...ombo_chart.jpg
I also belong to this forum, there are a lot more posts than this about mixing and matching, pop up to the Video Cards section and do a search for what you're trying to do. A great deal of the long term members have worked either for or with Tech firms to figure some of these things out: 
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1488107
The number one problem when you either Crossfire or Sli 2 different cards is with Vram. If one card has 2Gb ram like a 5970 and the other has 1Gb ram like a reference 5870, you will loose the extra Gb of ram. Most of you know this only matters if you have huge screen real estate or multiple monitors, so for a lot of us this doesn't have any effect. If you got that 5970 so you could have a huge monitor, having 2Gb Vram, when you pair it with a card that has 1Gb Vram the 5970 will only report to have 1Gb Vram, so far there's been no work around.
Old guys: Remember when Vram was only for texture memory??

Wow, $654- for a 5970 at J&R Music world in New York. The 5970 usually sells for at least $700-. No, that's not a plug, just something that popped up. I don't work for *anybody*, ok, I work for my family. Should that be, I work for nobody??

Now.... @ *Enigma & Clee*. *You guys ROCK!!!!* You take something by the roots and shake it up! Thanks & rep way up to Enigma for getting the front bezel on the parts list at CM & thanks & mucho rep to Clee for posting that chat with CM, it will help many of our members for years to come!!





















*Thank you thank you thank you!!!!*

@ Striker. Man, you got a beautiful intelligent young lady there!! If she were my daughter *You'd get NOWHERE Near her!!* JK!! Keep each other safe and close to your hearts, best of luck to both of you in the future.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ ArmageddonAsh & Striker.
I don't want to ever sound like getting on someone's case but please check before you post an answer that sounds like definitive proof. Guys, I have tons of links but you can Wikipedia things, you can Google things, you can ask.com things. You'd be surprised how many of your own posts pop up when you put in an inquiry about something then the current date in quotes. I understand, I have _lots_ more time than you do, I'm disabled, this is one of my hobbies. So don't be afraid to post what you think, just don't be upset if I come along and correct you.








So, you can crossfire 2 different cards from 2 different manufacturers and you can even crossfire 2 different series cards as long as they're from the same series set. For instance 58XX cards can be mixed, 57XX cards can be mixed &, to mess that up you can crossfire a 5970 with the 58XX's. You don't nesissarily get a performance cut when you do it.









Why?? Because you download the latest drivers and the ATI CCC and you clock the lower card up to meet the faster card. It's always amazed me a tech product will come out and within a week there will be people everywhere who have tested it's limit's. Some *fry* the thing in the process, but they find the limit. So, why do the vendors sell these products with restricted limits? It's to cover thier behinds in liability. You can not only toast thier product but the surrounding products as well. Vid card, mobo, drives, PSU can all go up in smoke if you're not carefull. If you do it without knowing that it's been done before then whatever happens is your fault. You cant' cry to XFX for a new card because you toasted it. Like all good overclockers _should_ know, _every_ chip is different, mine may go to 4.0Ghz and yours was in the same batch and it will only go to 3.6Ghz, then it's lanes leak and you get corruption.









Here's some links for y'all to see what I'm talking about:
What is crossfire: http://game.amd.com/us-en/crossfirex_about.aspx
In case you missed it on that page here's how different series can link up: http://game.amd.com/us-en/content/im...ombo_chart.jpg
I also belong to this forum, there are a lot more posts than this about mixing and matching, pop up to the Video Cards section and do a search for what you're trying to do. A great deal of the long term members have worked either for or with Tech firms to figure some of these things out:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1488107
The number one problem when you either Crossfire or Sli 2 different cards is with Vram. If one card has 2Gb ram like a 5970 and the other has 1Gb ram like a reference 5870, you will loose the extra Gb of ram. Most of you know this only matters if you have huge screen real estate or multiple monitors, so for a lot of us this doesn't have any effect. If you got that 5970 so you could have a huge monitor, having 2Gb Vram, when you pair it with a card that has 1Gb Vram the 5970 will only report to have 1Gb Vram, so far there's been no work around.
Old guys: Remember when Vram was only for texture memory??

Wow, $654- for a 5970 at J&R Music world in New York. The 5970 usually sells for at least $700-. No, that's not a plug, just something that popped up. I don't work for *anybody*, ok, I work for my family. Should that be, I work for nobody??

Now.... @ *Enigma & Clee*. *You guys ROCK!!!!* You take something by the roots and shake it up! Thanks & rep way up to Enigma for getting the front bezel on the parts list at CM & thanks & mucho rep to Clee for posting that chat with CM, it will help many of our members for years to come!!





















*Thank you thank you thank you!!!!*

@ Clee. Man, you got a beautiful intelligent young lady there!! If she were my daughter *You'd get NOWHERE Near her!!* JK!! Keep each other safe and close to your hearts, best of luck to both of you in the future.


thats really neat! and i would never take what you throw at me as an insult. i know by know that their are plenty that know more than me about this stuff. in the case of the mixing and matching cards i was just regurgitating what i was told on other boards and such so yea.... live and learn!


----------



## BriSleep

@ Striker. Yeah, like those guys on the W/C boards, 10 posts and less than a month on the Overclock.net and they're over there spouting what's best for you. A couple of days ago they were bickering over a retired Navy guys question, I had to jump in and say knock it off! They haven't posted much since, maybe they think I'll go into hiding.

@ Corsair. I can't seem to find Mindy's PSU box right now but I'll pull that sucker and show you it says 80+ Silver on it, if it ain't I'll ship it back and you better give me an HX 750 that is 80+ Silver. Can you say: *Class Action suit??* There you go, I knew you could.

Oh for you younger guys or new to the forum scene. As Enigma and I know, these companies do troll the forums, they can have a sales rep post to a thread, just not the head of a department or CEO. Here on OCN, they have to disclose that they're with the company when they post. There's a thread on the W/C about Performancepcs having bad customer service as of late. Someone asked who else to go to, there were a lot of listings then I posted Koolertek and within a few minutes one of thier people popped in and said thanks.

@ Striker. You're not the only one, Mindy and I watch a lot of old TV shows, a lot of Cliche' movies and lots of cartoons and anime. We just like to have fun & make fun.
We can re-build him, make him stronger, better, outdated compared to the other technology around him. Heh heh heh...

@ Clee. Oh, and may you never have to be in the house when she makes Borscht!!







Man it stinks, I gotta go to the pharmacy or something. Min's outside in the snow flurries, sitting in her chair, reading her Kindle.







Hey you still awake under there??


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I see her heart in this photo. that and her hair are my favorite. God Blessed you well my Boy. Now make her happy by being who she fell in love with.... That's you.

Huh, that's interesting, the first thing I see when I look at a woman is her face, then within 2 seconds I look at her jewelry.







I guess that's what comes from making Jewelry for so long.









On the subject of great people and great answers check out this thread I started: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ut-tubing.html

Man, it's snowing *again*!! Stupid Arctic air masses!! Two days ago it was 76f!!


----------



## Striker36

EDIT: i should probably add this.... OF TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Huh, that's interesting, the first thing I see when I look at a woman is her face, then within 2 seconds I look at her jewelry.







I guess that's what comes from making Jewelry for so long.









On the subject of great people and great answers check out this thread I started: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ut-tubing.html

Man, it's snowing *again*!! Stupid Arctic air masses!! Two days ago it was 76f!!


so what did you think of the earrings? lol i got them for her B-day like a week before the picture at TJMaxx they are Sworski seconds that i got for 18 bucks (shush dont tell her that.. they retailed for 45 wich is alot for a b-day present in highschool)







. i think the blue really accents her green eyes well. i already know what you think of her face







i think it every time i see her


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
EDIT: i should probably add this.... OF TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so what did you think of the earrings? lol i got them for her B-day like a week before the picture at TJMaxx they are Sworski seconds that i got for 18 bucks (shush dont tell her that.. they retailed for 45 wich is alot for a b-day present in highschool)







. i think the blue really accents her green eyes well. i already know what you think of her face







i think it every time i see her









Mis-quoted as Clee's girlfriend but of course she's not because he's married. Fixed it but in your quote it's still wrong. Anyway...

I was about to say.... Next time ask me for the crystals when Mindy reminded me we don't have any Sworski left. Did you know they're the oldest crystal maker on the planet and they were the first to use the "fire polish" method. They look great, you can never get the full color of them on camera, something like how you can't capture someones soul on camera. It just doesn't come across right. I love it when they dangle, I never liked making "post" earrings but I did it because women buy them. Mindy believes if they don't wear showey earrings they don't have much self esteem. Yep, they're great for both her eyes and complextion.

As for Sworski seconds, don't believe it, they don't sell seconds, they have chipped and ones that don't match but anything that's a "second" is thrown back into the slag pot. Why sell a "second" when you can re-melt it and make a vase out of it?? You got prime cut at a discount is all.

We still have huge amounts of seed beads, bugle beads, semi-precious stones, lots of cut glass and cast glass. I don't know about the findings though, haven't seem them in some time.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Mis-quoted as Clee's girlfriend but of course she's not because he's married. Fixed it but in your quote it's still wrong. Anyway...

I was about to say.... Next time ask me for the crystals when Mindy reminded me we don't have any Sworski left. Did you know they're the oldest crystal maker on the planet and they were the first to use the "fire polish" method. They look great, you can never get the full color of them on camera, something like how you can't capture someones soul on camera. It just doesn't come across right. I love it when they dangle, I never liked making "post" earrings but I did it because women buy them. Mindy believes if they don't wear showey earrings they don't have much self esteem. Yep, they're great for both her eyes and complextion.

As for Sworski seconds, don't believe it, they don't sell seconds, they have chipped and ones that don't match but anything that's a "second" is thrown back into the slag pot. Why sell a "second" when you can re-melt it and make a vase out of it?? You got prime cut at a discount is all.

We still have huge amounts of seed beads, bugle beads, semi-precious stones, lots of cut glass and cast glass. I don't know about the findings though, haven't seem them in some time.

yes actually i did know most of that
when we went to get her prom dress we went into the store in our local mall and spent like 4 hours talking with the woman that worked their and she gave us the whole history (with dates even!) wile we were spending about 300 bucks (her dads money







) on a a really pretty necklace (blue white and clear crystal with silver connecting chains) and LONG matching earnings
and the crystal is fine its the silver that was messed up on them.

and your right about never getting the color right in photos


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


I didn't know that about Amazon links.







Hmm.. That's not good. Tsk tsk, Amazon. They should be more strict then that.

*Thank you*, I really appreciate the offer for the free tool, bro! That's really nice of you, but I'll probably shop around for one eventually. It may become my Summer 2010 project. (+Rep for your brotherliness)








80+ Bronze Corsair HX? That doesn't seem accurate. It was my understanding that all HX models were 80+ Silver... I have the 750HX & a friend of mine just ordered the 850HX.

I am pretty sure the "80+ Bronze" text/image on Newegg is a mistake. If you haven't done it already, I'm going to send an email to Corsair & Newegg about that. /anal































lol










The HX650W is a bronze rated PSU and made by SeaSonic; whereas, the HX750/850W are silver rated and made by CWT. Either way, they're all great PSUs so I wouldn't worry so much about that.

Here's an interesting read on the subject by our very own Phaedrus2129.


----------



## cjc75

Ok, as it has been long since promised...

I've finally got some, pics of my Storm Scout build!

Sorry some of the pics are little fuzzy...

First up, a full view of the interior with my Sapphire 5850 installed!
As you can clearly see, the PCI-E plugs from my PSU have PLENTY of room!
Also this is before I cleaned up some of the cabling...
Yes that is a Corsair H50 Hydro Series coolant system on the CPU!
Yes that is a Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series PCI-E Card on the top slot.


*Close up of the back of the 5850...* 
Hard to tell but there is nearly an Inch of space there!


*Cabling Job in the works!*
Note the 8-Pin (EPS12V) Extension Cable! 
This is a life saver and must have, for this Case! 
Thanks to Enigma mentioning its importance, with a BIG PICTURE!


*Corsair H50 Hydro*
Important to note, the tubing is long, for a small case like the Scout, so if you want to use two Fans on the side panel, watch that the tubing does not come in contact with the top fan!


*Zip-Ties!!*
These little black wonders, helped to solve my problem of the H50 tubes hitting my Side Fan!


*WRONG!*
I custom made my own Shrouds for my H50, using a pair of old Thermaltake 120mm Fans that I don't use anymore.
Note, I used both shrouds to make a single 50mm shroud between the fan, and the radiator.
This won't work, if you want to use TWO fans on your Scouts side Panel.
The Side Panel will NOT close, because the fan on the end of the shroud will block the top fan, on the side panel!


To fix the shroud problem with the side panel fans on the Storm Scout.. you will have to use a single 25mm shroud on the interior.

I separated my two, and left one on the inside, and the second one is mounted on the rear of the case with the rear fan.

So I have two, rear fans on my Scout, in a Push/Pull configuration, sandwiching a pair of shrouds which are sandwiching the case, and Radiator.

Basically, like this -> fan>shroud>case>rad>shroud>fan>>air flow direction>>

The fans are running as Intakes, sucking air from the rear and venting out the front of my case. As a result, I have my 955BE clocked at 3.820ghz with idle temps 27c!

*Extreme load temps, 5 hours of Prime95 never topped 45c!*


Now you're curious about how that 5850 preforms in this Case? Does it have enough ventilation?
*
How's a Core Speed of 950mhz sound to you? With Temps holding at 64c with fan at 75%!*
Note the Temps on my card; and note the Run Time, on the Kombuster/FurMark running in the background...


Yes, you can _crank_ your precious 5850 in this little work horse of a Case!









I've had mine as high as 1000mhz!

Lastly, but not least...

DO BE CAREFUL, when popping out the metallic pieces blocking the 5.25" bays!

Look closely at how those pieces should be removed and do NOT twist them...

Otherwise, you will end up a sad Scout!

*White Circle!*
You see that little white circle I drew?
Look closely... 


*Look Closer!*


The problem is, by twisting the metallic pieces out of the 5.25" slots, you risk breaking off a set of tiny tabs, on either side of the interior, of the Front Panel Cover!

With those little plastic tabs broken off, your Front Slot Grill Covers will no longer stay mounted! They will just, fall off!

So be careful, when you remove those metallic pieces, and DO NOT throw those away after you remove them. They have two tabs on them as well, which can be used to screw them back on!

I'll have some more pics later on; after I get my Front Panel replaced! Thanks to Enigma, Clee; on page 905 of this Thread, for getting Cooler Masters attention that us Scout Owners need access to these valuable spare parts!!

Anyway, as I said, I'll have some more pics later on. I still have some ideas for an interesting mod on the front of my Scout but if I can't do it, then I'll probably just add a fan in the 5.25" slots to help exhaust the air from my H50!


----------



## cjc75

Here's some more Pics of my little Scout that could!

Side Panel with dual Cooler Master R4-L2R-20CR-GP's mounted!


Closer view of an R4 with the rear of my 5850 clearly visible!
_Note the power connectors on the 5850_, note the clearance the card has!
You can also see, how the previously mentioned Zip Tie, is securing the H50 tubing, by pulling it away from that top side fan!


Back mounted R4 with Shroud.


Now this last pic, is VERY Important!

If you plan to mount a 120mm fan on the outside rear of your case, you're going to have problems putting the side panel back on!

Luckily, I have a Dremel in my tool box, so with a little work on my back porch, I trimmed about 2 - 3mm off the edge of the shroud, so the side panel would properly fit! Yeah, it looks ugly, but... this is on the back rear of the case, under my desk... whose going to crawl around under there, except me, to look at cosmetic features?



My next step will be, replacing my busted front panel, as mention in my previous round of Pics; as well as adding some sort of cover over my HDD Bay.

Once the Front Panel is replaced, I'll be looking at maybe doing something with my empty 5.25" slots. Maybe mount another fan, maybe something else... depends on time, and how much I can afford! lol

Oh and for the record, some of you will have noted that its sitting on my carpeted floor. No worries about my PSU, I have it mounted so the fan is facing upwards inside the case. It's basically helping to keep the case ventilated. I may someday, also add some sort of False Bottom that some have pictured on the first few pages of this Thread, but... for now, I've spent too much on this baby already! lol


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Here's some more Pics of my little Scout that could!

Side Panel with dual Cooler Master R4-L2R-20CR-GP's mounted!


Closer view of an R4 with the rear of my 5850 clearly visible!
_Note the power connectors on the 5850_, note the clearance the card has!
You can also see, how the previously mentioned Zip Tie, is securing the H50 tubing, by pulling it away from that top side fan!


Back mounted R4 with Shroud.


Now this last pic, is VERY Important!

If you plan to mount a 120mm fan on the outside rear of your case, you're going to have problems putting the side panel back on!

Luckily, I have a Dremel in my tool box, so with a little work on my back porch, I trimmed about 2 - 3mm off the edge of the shroud, so the side panel would properly fit! Yeah, it looks ugly, but... this is on the back rear of the case, under my desk... whose going to crawl around under there, except me, to look at cosmetic features?



My next step will be, replacing my busted front panel, as mention in my previous round of Pics; as well as adding some sort of cover over my HDD Bay.

Once the Front Panel is replaced, I'll be looking at maybe doing something with my empty 5.25" slots. Maybe mount another fan, maybe something else... depends on time, and how much I can afford! lol

Oh and for the record, some of you will have noted that its sitting on my carpeted floor. No worries about my PSU, I have it mounted so the fan is facing upwards inside the case. It's basically helping to keep the case ventilated. I may someday, also add some sort of False Bottom that some have pictured on the first few pages of this Thread, but... for now, I've spent too much on this baby already! lol


looks GRATE! and it will be even better when you get that new front


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


The HX650W is a bronze rated PSU and made by SeaSonic; whereas, the HX750/850W are silver rated and made by CWT. Either way, they're all great PSUs so I wouldn't worry so much about that.

Here's an interesting read on the subject by our very own Phaedrus2129.


Grrrrrrrrrr. I'll have to go back and see who told it would be just as good as a 750. Meanwhile I wrote to Corsair. Well, I complained to Corsair. We'll see.

@ Rom3000. Yeah, they're good and they have a 7 year warranty but if it really is 80+ Bronze they have some problems.

Why do some people have a + by thier name when they show up on the "Currently Active Users Viewing this thread:"? I saw Enigma had it, but you know, he started it, right now Kev_b has it. Hi Kev!! clee413 too. Anybody? Wow Kev's been here a long time, his member number is 86432!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yes actually i did know most of that 
when we went to get her prom dress we went into the store in our local mall and spent like 4 hours talking with the woman that worked their and she gave us the whole history (with dates even!) wile we were spending about 300 bucks (her dads money







) on a a really pretty necklace (blue white and clear crystal with silver connecting chains) and LONG matching earnings 
and the crystal is fine its the silver that was messed up on them.

and your right about never getting the color right in photos


Yeah, everybody talks about the history of the place, it's pretty impressive considering. 
Yeah, the silver is easy to mess up but it's easy to fix too. If you can take me a close up shot of the whole thing and PM it to me I might have a replacement finding. Findings are the fittings of the Jewelry biz.

Mmmmm, time for dinner. Sometimes eating and taking meds can be such a pain.

Oh, cjc75. Nice setup, very well done man. Second set of pics were definitely better. All you guys have no problem with the Athlon II X4. There's a guy in the W/C section saying his gets to 110c with an H50. I find that hard to believe as any modern mobo will shut down at 100c on the proc.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Grrrrrrrrrr. I'll have to go back and see who told it would be just as good as a 750. Meanwhile I wrote to Corsair. Well, I complained to Corsair. We'll see.

@ Rom3000. Yeah, they're good and they have a 7 year warranty but if it really is 80+ Bronze they have some problems.

Why do some people have a + by thier name when they show up on the "Currently Active Users Viewing this thread:"? I saw Enigma had it, but you know, he started it, right now Kev_b has it. Hi Kev!! clee413 too. Anybody? Wow Kev's been here a long time, his member number is 86432!


I see a + beside your name on my screen as well. Not sure what it means though, but I don't see one on my own.









Edit: Maybe it means that the +'s have been added as your friend. Cause now McWaffles is online, without a +, and I don't think he is added on my account as a friend.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yeah, everybody talks about the history of the place, it's pretty impressive considering. 
Yeah, the silver is easy to mess up but it's easy to fix too. If you can take me a close up shot of the whole thing and PM it to me I might have a replacement finding. Findings are the fittings of the Jewelry biz.

Mmmmm, time for dinner. Sometimes eating and taking meds can be such a pain.

Oh, cjc75. Nice setup, very well done man. Second set of pics were definitely better. All you guys have no problem with the Athlon II X4. There's a guy in the W/C section saying his gets to 110c with an H50. I find that hard to believe as any modern mobo will shut down at 100c on the proc.



thanks for the offer but a fried of mine works at one of those mall kiosks and he fixed it for free for me before i gave them to her







it was just that the solder cap at the bottom that holds the crystal on was only partly attached so it was an easy fix that i probably could have done my self if i had a decent tip on my soldering iron at the time


----------



## cjc75

Thanks for the comments guys... Yeah Bri, that second round of pics came out much better! lol.

I'll have some more, maybe next week or so.

And yeah, anyone who says they're getting 110c on an H50.. clearly doesn't know what they're doing! lol Either he's got his temps to read in Fahrenheit or he didn't mount something properly! lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Grrrrrrrrrr. I'll have to go back and see who told it would be just as good as a 750. Meanwhile I wrote to Corsair. Well, I complained to Corsair. We'll see.

@ Rom3000. Yeah, they're good and they have a 7 year warranty but if it really is 80+ Bronze they have some problems.

Why do some people have a + by thier name when they show up on the "Currently Active Users Viewing this thread:"? I saw Enigma had it, but you know, he started it, right now Kev_b has it. Hi Kev!! clee413 too. Anybody? Wow Kev's been here a long time, his member number is 86432!

The Plus means I am your friend. Or I am on your friend list.


----------



## Enigma8750

Let it be Known
To All Scouts
That Clee413 has been
Decorated with the Marine Corps
Achievement Ribbon
as well as the Humanitarian
Service ribbon to his fellow Scouts
And for his Commitment to the CMSSC
and his help to countless others that
May come Later..

Congradulations Clee413. You have also been bumped up in Rank.









*Clee413*
Distinguished Service Medal
Marine Achievement Medal
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Let it be Known
To All Scouts
That Clee413 has been 
Decorated with the Marine Corps 
Achievement Ribbon 
as well as the Humanitarian
Service ribbon to his fellow Scouts
And for his Commitment to the CMSSC
and his help to countless others that
May come Later..

Congradulations Clee413. You have also been bumped up in Rank.









*Clee413*
Distinguished Service Medal
Marine Achievement Medal
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon






































lol


----------



## Striker36

i like it better after the update









AND GRATS CLEE!


----------



## BriSleep

If anyone is interested, Silicon Valley Compucycle, aka svc.com is having what appears to be a clearance sale. I guess that's why it says Clearance Sale!

Check out that last item. I've never heard of Mouse wax before.







Why not?
Here's the mouse wax, just so you know I'm not totally crazy, just mostly. http://www.svc.com/xtrac-madwax.html

Never mind. If you're interested PM me and I'll either PM or e-mail it to you.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


If anyone is interested, Silicon Valley Compucycle, aka svc.com is having what appears to be a clearance sale. I guess that's why it says Clearance Sale!


Clee (i think it was you building a rig for your friend) check out the Clearance section for a PSU. they have some decent ones for like 70 bucks


----------



## BriSleep

Yeah, just so you know Striker's not crazy I'll post a few links:

http://www.svc.com/ocz700gxssli-b.html OCZ 700watt for $44.99 Like this, my price is $39.99.

Oh, found it again, just follow this link: http://www.svc.com/clearance.html
Apparently I get some of these things for about 10% less but these are still great!

Re-certified but still has a 1 year warranty.

That's not everything on that page, there are CPU coolers, Noise Blocker 120 & 140mm fans Haf 932 case, Elite 334 Nvidia edition case, Cosmos 1000 case Zalman fan controller Logisys hard drive coolers, Razer noise isolating earbuds............

I've been wondering why so much of thier stuff was "out of stock" when I'd check for parts.
Oh, PM me if you're interested. Gotta go for tonight.

Came back late, or is it very early?? Anyway, congratulations on your promotion and awards Clee!!


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Let it be Known
To All Scouts
That Clee413 has been 
Decorated with the Marine Corps 
Achievement Ribbon 
as well as the Humanitarian
Service ribbon to his fellow Scouts
And for his Commitment to the CMSSC
and his help to countless others that
May come Later..

Congradulations Clee413. You have also been bumped up in Rank.









*Clee413*
Distinguished Service Medal
Marine Achievement Medal
Marine Good Conduct Metal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Corps Achievement Ribbon






































*Whoa!* Thanks Enigma, for the kind words & bump in club rank! I just try to help everyone as much as I can, where I can, because so many others here have helped me. Great club because of the *kick-ass* members here!







All of the CMSSC members have always been really helpful, and informative. I have learned a *great* deal just from reading this thread alone, so I'm glad to know I've been able to return the favor. Semper Fi!








I, especially, love the picture!

I will proudly wear this honor on my signature.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i like it better after the update









AND GRATS CLEE!


Thanks Striker!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Clee (i think it was you building a rig for your friend) check out the Clearance section for a PSU. they have some decent ones for like 70 bucks


Yes, I'm building a rig for a friend. I think he may have already ordered all the parts. *Great find though!* I am going to pass the link along to some other friends as well... Those prices are dirt cheap!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Yes, I'm building a rig for a friend. I think he may have already ordered all the parts. *Great find though!* I am going to pass the link along to some other friends as well... Those prices are dirt cheap!










i know if i didnt already have a PSU for the reactor i would get one of them


----------



## Casper123

Hey all, i have been stalking your thread for a while. I have a scout.....that is torn apart at the moment, but would love to join.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Casper123*


Hey all, i have been stalking your thread for a while. I have a scout.....that is torn apart at the moment, but would love to join.


Sup Casper. I believe there are only 2 requirements to join CM Storm Scout Club and that is:
A picture of your Scout
Add the php tag to your signature (found on page 1)
Other then that, *welcome to the club*


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Sup Casper. I believe there are only 2 requirements to join CM Storm Scout Club and that is:
A picture of your Scout
Add the php tag to your signature (found on page 1)
Other then that, *welcome to the club*










We don't care if it's torn down just give us a pic man!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


We don't care if it's torn down just give us a pic man!


^this! i wana see! maybe ill steal an idea for use on the reactor Project!

welcome to the club!


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


We don't care if it's torn down just give us a pic man!


Rockr went fine art with the avatar.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Rockr went fine art with the avatar.










I figured I'd throw hat into the "Most interesting man in the world" ring. So I have to show my cultured side thats all.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I figured I'd throw hat into the "Most interesting man in the world" ring. So I have to show my cultured side thats all.










when you drink beer.... do you prefer Dos Equis? and look like this?
















yep im being cool again... i watch too much damn TV i need to get this computer done FAST


----------



## clee413

_Note: XFX's timestamps are using a timezone that is not in sync with my own._

*Out of curiosity of XFX's customer service/support, I opened a support ticket with them on Friday, April 23. I assumed (incorrectly) this was a "Live Chat" and opened the topic without enough information...*

Quote:



[ 4/24/2010 3:52:50 AM] Support for Crossfire with 2 XFX HD5770 DDR5



After realizing this was not live, I assumed maybe they would just email me the following Monday, with links to an overkill of information about the 5770 and Crossfire.

Quote:



[BRIAN 4/26/2010 7:13:14 PM] Hi, I think your message may have gotten cut off. Are you asking whether or not 2 5770 cards can activate crossfire? If so, then yes. Let us know. Thanks, Brian.



From Friday late afternoon to the following Monday, since it was over a weekend, I think we can still consider this as a "Next Business Day" response. Although, it's my fault I didn't provide enough information, so I'll lose another day.

I didn't respond until the 27th, but again, XFX is using a much faster timezone then mine..

Quote:



[ 4/28/2010 3:05:42 AM] No. I recently purchased a 2nd XFX HD5770. I have 3 questions. First, do you offer free Crossfire Bridges? The video card does not include a Crossfire bridge in the retail box. Second question, I would like to know if you can provide a step by step manual to setting up Crossfire with 2, XFX HD5770 video cards. Third, when registering my 2nd XFX HD5770, I was not asked to enter the "Product Activation Code" located on the Door Hanger, like I was asked when registering my first XFX HD5770. How do I enter this information?



Next business day later...

Quote:



[BRIAN 4/29/2010 6:05:40 PM] Hi, I see both cards as being registered so you`re fine with that. We can send you a crossfire bridge and I`ll have it sent to the address in your profile. As for activating crossfire, you just need to install both cards in the system, connect both of them with the crossfire bridge that I`m going to send you, and then activate it in the Catalyst Control Center. After that, you`ll be all set. thanks, Brian.



So, Brian successfully solved all 3 questions in 1 response. I am a satisfied customer. Although resolution didn't meet until about 4 (business) days from the opened ticket, I always had the option of calling the 800 number. This form of support was my choice, so I can't complain about the time span.

Quote:



[ 4/29/2010 6:21:11 PM] Okay. Thank you, BRIAN. I look forward to the Crossfire Bridge.



I was happy to rate this ticket 5/5 stars.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


when you drink beer.... do you prefer Dos Equis? and look like this?
















yep im being cool again... i watch too much damn TV i need to get this computer done FAST


Stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## Enigma8750

That was funny Rocker... Stay thirsty..


----------



## BriSleep

@ Rockr. That is by far the best avatar yet. You win the Classiest Avatar of the week award!! Possibly the year.

@ Striker Great pic! Who is that long haired bearded dude??

@ Clee. Thanks for sharing the info. I think XFX is probably gearing up for the release of the new Nvidia line and they're all quite busy. Last time I exchanged e-mails with them they were almost instantaneous.

As for Corsair, no word yet.

Me, I'll be busy today. Min's got a Dr. appt. then we'll probably go to Red Robin after, free burger this time!

Does anyone look at sig lines to see if they change? Or do you generally just read the post?


----------



## Casper123

Ok, will get pics up tonight. also does anyone know where i can buy a replacement door(or window) with no vents in it? its too noisy with fans installed and takes away from the look of the case. Thanks all


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Casper123* 
Ok, will get pics up tonight. also does anyone know where i can buy a replacement door(or window) with no vents in it? its too noisy with fans installed and takes away from the look of the case. Thanks all

I don't think there is one. But I bought a sheet of A.C. Ryan AcrylPanel 5mm - 480x480mm Smoke from performance-pcs.com I'll post pics once I get it done, but not going to be until after 27 May. I'm hoping it not too dark. Maybe once it comes in and I get my case back, I had to RMA it. It was bent pretty bad. Newegg shipped it just in the box it comes in and it got hit on the top side of the box. Pulled the case out and it looked fine but put the MB in and wow, couldn't even plug in a USB.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Casper123* 
Ok, will get pics up tonight. also does anyone know where i can buy a replacement door(or window) with no vents in it? its too noisy with fans installed and takes away from the look of the case. Thanks all

you can make a replacement window for pretty cheap or buy of the left side panels if you done care about a window (link is back a couple pages from Clee)

other than that i cant think of any place that would sell any thing but what you have already


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Casper123* 
Ok, will get pics up tonight. also does anyone know where i can buy a replacement door(or window) with no vents in it? its too noisy with fans installed and takes away from the look of the case. Thanks all

The vent-less window would be a mod. A number of members have done this with success, but I am not one of them. I'm sure if you flip around the images of rigs on the first dozen pages, you'll find them.

I think typically the members have either cut their own plexi-glass or had a professional cut a custom piece. Remove the stock window by unscrewing the pins and swapping them out.

If you mess up, you can always get a replacement window side panel from Cooler Master for (I think) $11.99 + S/H (about $10) but I think the only part you can damage is the window itself (which you are replacing).

Maybe someone who has done this mod already will link you their work log.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Striker Great pic! Who is that long haired bearded dude??

Me, I'll be busy today. Min's got a Dr. appt. then we'll probably go to Red Robin after, free burger this time!

Does anyone look at sig lines to see if they change? Or do you generally just read the post?

that my friend is "_the most interesting man in the world_"









or the spokes man for Dos Equis. his name is Jonathan Goldsmith









i want a free burger









i generally just read the post if its some one i see allot if its some one new ill take a glance for something interesting but usually no i just read the post.

i really should look at sigs more though


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Maybe someone who has done this mod already will link you their work log.


in my log its in the first few pages. you would do the same thing only not cut a hole for a fan

link in sig.

ill go looking and edit this post after i take a shower.

LONG day at work (4:30 am to 5 pm) oh well ill be making an order to Germany tomorrow night







any one wana take a guess as to what im getting?


----------



## Striker36

AWESOME OFF TOPIC NEWS

the cancer treatment that saved my dads life just passed FDA approval today

im not really sure on any of the specifics on it but basically the drug is tailored to the individual and is almost the exact inverse of chemo. its really neat because they take the cancer and isolate a couple of specific strands of DNA and tell the drug to ignore them so the drug ends up reinforcing the persons immune system so the body actually fights the cancer and wins instead of the drugs doing all the work and the body cleaning up after.

sorry for the word vomit but i needed to tell some one lol and i know a few of you guys will know what its like

EDIT: i found some more info on it after i asked dad what it was called

Quote:



About Provenge

Provenge is designed to stimulate a patient's immune system against prostate cancer. It is developed through Dendreon's proprietary Antigen Delivery Cassette™ technology, which utilizes a recombinant form of an antigen found in 95 percent of prostate cancers, prostatic acid phosphatase (PAP).

Provenge is being further evaluated in an ongoing, pivotal Phase 3 trial (D9902B) under a Special Protocol Assessment agreement with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration.

Provenge also has Fast Track designation. The double-blind, placebo-controlled trial is enrolling patients at leading cancer centers around the country.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


AWESOME OFF TOPIC NEWS

the cancer treatment that saved my dads life just passed FDA approval today

im not really sure on any of the specifics on it but basically the drug is tailored to the individual and is almost the exact inverse of chemo. its really neat because they take the cancer and isolate a couple of specific strands of DNA and tell the drug to ignore them so the drug ends up reinforcing the persons immune system so the body actually fights the cancer and wins instead of the drugs doing all the work and the body cleaning up after.

sorry for the word vomit but i needed to tell some one lol and i know a few of you guys will know what its like

EDIT: i found some more info on it after i asked dad what it was called


That is really great news Striker! A real life blessing. I'll keep your father in my prayers, buddy!


----------



## Enigma8750

I would like to ask of our Praying Members to pray for Striker36's Father total remission and that he lives a very long and fruitful Life.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I would like to ask of our Praying Members to pray for Striker36's Father total remission and that he lives a very long and fruitful Life.

he actually has been in remission seance the trials about a year ago and has gone on to get his pilots license and go sky diving (contrary to doctors orders lol) and goten more speading tickets in the last year than the 30 previous (3)







but thanks guys more praying cant do any harm. i know i pray for him every night. that old man (hes 67) is living life to its fullest every day after this cancer stuff but i cant say i blame him. nothing like getting 6 months and being cancer free in 8. my dad means the world to me he taught me every thing i know in the shop and in life. but i teach him some school stuff now and then









my dad was in the second trial before the FDA got to testing the drug and it worked like a charm with almost nothing for side effects

and back on topic
i just updated the work log. you should go check it out.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Casper123* 
Ok, will get pics up tonight. also does anyone know where i can buy a replacement door(or window) with no vents in it? its too noisy with fans installed and takes away from the look of the case. Thanks all

Our Great Photonmoo from Australia showed his new window installation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I had a little bit of time to spare earlier, so I decided to do the window change.










Cutting the perspex wasn't as hard as I was expecting...I just scored the perspex with a screwdriver using the original window as the trace.

Then I just took my time with the Rotary tool.




























It makes a frigging mess though


















I broke a bit of the end off by accident, but doesn't effect it really...thankfully














































The flash lights it up nicely, so I took a few with and without to get the differences..

The last 2 pics are with my phone camera...with a uv light against the side window....mmmm glowiness.

All in all, I think it came out really nice

Thanks for your work Photonmoo... My dearest cyber Nephew


----------



## jetplane48

I love this case!


----------



## tken

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone can help me here

Finally got my Noctua NH-D14 after a week of waiting - it won't fit!

As far as I can see it needs to be installed without the fans mounted, but when I do this the 140mm fan will not mount with the clips - the top exhast fan blocks it!

Anyone come across this problem before? Can anyone offer some advice? I feel like throwing something! :-(


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tken* 
Hey guys I was wondering if anyone can help me here

Finally got my Noctua NH-D14 after a week of waiting - it won't fit!

As far as I can see it needs to be installed without the fans mounted, but when I do this the 140mm fan will not mount with the clips - the top exhast fan blocks it!

Anyone come across this problem before? Can anyone offer some advice? I feel like throwing something! :-(

try taking the top fan out of the scout and then get the cooler in. the 140 for the cooler is MUCH better and will blow right out the vent in the top


----------



## tken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
try taking the top fan out of the scout and then get the cooler in. the 140 for the cooler is MUCH better and will blow right out the vent in the top

I have mine mounted to blow air toward the rear exhaust - is this incorrect?


----------



## tken

By the way - I'm using an AMD kit - it looks like there's only one way to install the fan - ie. not blowing upward but front-to-back only.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tken*


I have mine mounted to blow air toward the rear exhaust - is this incorrect?


i have no experience with this cooler at all so i couldn't tell you but i know some will rotate 90* off and still work. no idea for yours though... sorry

but even still if you take the top fan out it might fit


----------



## Enigma8750

The back fan is exhaust... so blow towards the exhaust to allow cool air from the front to fill in..


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tken*


Hey guys I was wondering if anyone can help me here

Finally got my Noctua NH-D14 after a week of waiting - it won't fit!

As far as I can see it needs to be installed without the fans mounted, but when I do this the 140mm fan will not mount with the clips - the top exhast fan blocks it!

Anyone come across this problem before? Can anyone offer some advice? I feel like throwing something! :-(












_Before reading, please note I do not own this CPU air cooler, nor have I ever worked with it._
Based on the image and the Noctua site, I am assuming this system came with (1) P14 and (1) P12.

If that is the situation, 140mm fans for the CPU heatsink is large. But, since the P14 is *round*, and if this is the particular fan that is giving you problems, would it work if you *changed from 1xP14 1xP12, to 2xP12* (square fan)?

P12
P14

As it has already been stated, removing the top fan would work. Also, if this product is still new, and you're willing to try a different product, there are a lot of CPU air coolers that are sized for using 120mm fans. Much smaller, and you shouldn't have the same problems.

*Edit:* _Some suggestions..._

For the cost of your Noctua cooling system, $90

You could try the CM V8, $60 after rebate.

Or even go water cooling with a Corsair H50, $80


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I would like to ask of our Praying Members to pray for Striker36's Father total remission and that he lives a very long and fruitful Life.


I will pray to the DOCTOR's that helped him and the SCIENTIST's who researched/studied the drug. Not sure what good it will do though....


----------



## linkinparkfan007

lol initially tohught that his club was like the Creative CMSS-3D Eax club or something cuz i saw CMSS


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hooah212002*


I will pray to the DOCTOR's that helped him and the SCIENTIST's who researched/studied the drug. Not sure what good it will do though....


they need all the help they can get. the treatment my dad got only works on one type of cancer and even that isn't 100% (but 93% isin't too bad)

cancer is still a HUGE problem and their are more that cant be cured than can (allot can be treated but not cured like a couple variations of leukemia and some lymphomas)

even if your not a religious person their are more than a couple charities that give better than 70% of the money donated to teams working on cures.

always do some research on the charity you donate to if you do donate. sadly their are allot of fakes out their

as for the cooler problem im with Clee on the try a new fan thing or if you can still return it you should give some serous consideration to the H50


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
as for the cooler problem I'm with Clee on the try a new fan thing or if you can still return it you should give some serous consideration to the H50

I agree. I feel the H50 is to air what radial tires were to bias ply.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Please... If you are or want to be a new member please submit a picture of your Storm Scout and Introduce yourself. We are family here and we need to know all our brothers and sisters..*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
I will pray to the DOCTOR's that helped him and the SCIENTIST's who researched/studied the drug. Not sure what good it will do though....

If you are a non believer then that is fine. But don't make fun at us who believe or we will have to pray for you too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey rocker.. remember Charro played the Guitar... That was a hoot in the day...


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


If you are a non believer then that is fine. But don't make fun at us who believe or we will have to pray for you too.


I'm not poking fun, I'm being rational. Doctors and scientists cure disease, not prayer.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


he actually has been in remission seance the trials about a year ago and has gone on to get his pilots license and go sky diving (contrary to doctors orders lol) and goten more speading tickets in the last year than the 30 previous (3)








but thanks guys more praying cant do any harm. i know i pray for him every night. that old man (hes 67) is living life to its fullest every day after this cancer stuff but i cant say i blame him. nothing like getting 6 months and being cancer free in 8. my dad means the world to me he taught me every thing i know in the shop and in life. but i teach him some school stuff now and then









my dad was in the second trial before the FDA got to testing the drug and it worked like a charm with almost nothing for side effects

and back on topic 
i just updated the work log. you should go check it out.


Heheheheheh!! And a great big*HA!!!* 
Yeah, I did everything against doctors orders, took out stitches because they hurt, removed staples that they said need a special sterile tool. Nothing 2 pair of pliers couldn't do.
I didn't take the Chemo or radiation but that was totally up to me. All my Oncologist could guarantee was that I'd loose 50% of my heart muscle and never get it back.

Anyway, I later met one of the other survivors, she lost her leg above the knee when she was 12. All her life she had been training to be a dancer, then she got Synovial Sarcoma. I also did herbal chemotherapy and prayer therapy (an actual "laying on of hands"). They can't quantify that scientifically though so they ignore it. Like I said before the biggest thing is, you've got to have a sense of humor.

My step dad's dad (Grandpa Jim) died before Christmas last year, metastasis related to Prostate Cancer. He was a very funny man most of his life but lost his sense of humor in those last years and that's when the cancer consumed him. He fought with it for 8 years, much longer than I would have ever put up with it. I'm glad they're constantly finding new stuff to treat it with. The general idea when I had it was to give you chemo and radiation and kill off most of the cells in your body and hope they grow back without the cancer in them. Targeted radiation, Interluken and other therapies have changed that a great deal.

Take your dad to a hilarious movie and have a laugh on me and know that somewhere in the world you're helping to kill off cancer. Mine's been gone what, 22 years now. Some little thing in my lungs showed up last year but I laughed it off and now they can't find a trace of it. Silly doctors!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


The vent-less window would be a mod. A number of members have done this with success, but I am not one of them. I'm sure if you flip around the images of rigs on the first dozen pages, you'll find them.

I think typically the members have either cut their own plexi-glass or had a professional cut a custom piece. Remove the stock window by unscrewing the pins and swapping them out.

If you mess up, you can always get a replacement window side panel from Cooler Master for (I think) $11.99 + S/H (about $10) but I think the only part you can damage is the window itself (which you are replacing).

Maybe someone who has done this mod already will link you their work log.


Ooooh, guys who have done it..... Jolly-swagman, Kev_b, Photonmoo did it in orange. I think Pathogen X did his. The Austrailians call it Perpex, we call it Plexiglass or Plexi for short, it's usually 3 or 4mm thick stuff. Didn't DevilsX do it recently? The rivets pop right off and you can either re-rivet them or use screws. 
It's one of the most common mods for the Scout, a lot of guys don't like those vents that come with it. It really does look better when you take a clean sheet and just cut the fan holes out. That's another reason it's been done, to move the fans forward of the CPU cooler or just to move them period, some have left them out totally. Just flip through the pages fast as you can. I scanned through the first six months and it only took a few weeks.


----------



## clee413

For those of you who were asking when the CM HAF X will be released into the market, Stealth Pyros has posted the answer...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*











Looks like May 25th...

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/hafx/home.php


Visit the link (in quote) for real time count down.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tken*


By the way - I'm using an AMD kit - it looks like there's only one way to install the fan - ie. not blowing upward but front-to-back only.


Yeah, I don't know about this one either. Like Enigma said you could take the p14 out of the middle and put in a 12, that would give you room, if it's enough you could then put the P14 in the Scout's blowhole, it works great there and will help any cooler you install. I know how you feel though, I got a Hyper 212+ to put in Mindy's Scout only to find out thier 1366 mounting system shorts out Evga x58 mobos, the original called just the Hyper 212 had different clips that didn't cause a problem. I had to send it back and I put in an H50 for her, used my reward bucks at Best Buy to get it.

Oh, before Clee jumps in here with his pic. This is how the P14FLX looks in the blowhole: 
Attachment 153210

And before you ask, this is what an Enermax Apollish fan looks like in the drive bays: Attachment 153211 That bottom fan is now blue too. This is the old Apollish, they now have 7 light show modes.

Oh yeah!! Welcome to the club!!









@ Rockr. I got Bioshock today, the original. What was the other game you said to get? Was it Deep Space??









@ Everyone who posted games. Thanks so much!!! I don't know if Children will show up here again but if they do we'll be more prepared. Oh, feel free to post more games a 10 year old would like, remember they have to be downloadable and fairly inexpesive.

@ Clee. Great HafX post. Now we can refer everyone to it. Did you click on that guys member link? He has an article about how human waste may power the homes of the future in the U.K.
Don't be too surprised but our scientists are also working on these processes right now. Instead of dumping millions of tons of waste into landfills every year we may some day burn it. Know how much ammonia is in one typical flush of urine? Apparently enough to power the average American home for the average American Evening.

@ *Y'all*. *Re: Corsair*. The response they gave me was quite underwhelming.







They absolve themselves from any previous claims made by salespeople, tech support people and any ads that were posted late last year that stated the entire HX line of PSU's were "80+ Silver". The HX 650 is indeed only 80+ bronze, despite "accidental mis-labeling" and they won't take it in a trade up agreement for any 80+ silver PSU from thier line. They basically gave me the stank finger and said they don't care. I for one will be changing out all parts from thier company for better quality parts. Enermax has a brand new line of 80+ gold PSU's and I originally wanted Mushkin 1866mhz Ram anyway. Hmmm Mindy's H50, guess I'll have to buy from the company that originally made it Asetek. Who was that company at Cbit that is going to release one this year?? I never have recommended one of thier cases to anyone but when asked in the future I will not recommend Corsair. They don't stand behind what they say or advertise. Sorry if I steered any of you wrong in the past.








Oh, it was Domino, they're going to take the unit that had problems before, upgrade it with a better block than the H50 and release the new version. They expect it to come out mid-year. I'll be recommending that over the H50.
Oh, I'm now on my third Corsair 128Gb SSD, the one that was replaced is now reporting itself as defective with unreadable chips. Digital Storm is going to get yet another support ticket on my rig, man I bet they're tired of me.









This is the song in my sig, this isn't live action but is the most viewed version of this song:







YouTube- The Kinks - Lola


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ooooh, guys who have done it..... Jolly-swagman, Kev_b, Photonmoo did it in orange. I think Pathogen X did his. The Austrailians call it Perpex, we call it Plexiglass or Plexi for short, it's usually 3 or 4mm thick stuff. Didn't DevilsX do it recently? The rivets pop right off and you can either re-rivet them or use screws. 
It's one of the most common mods for the Scout, a lot of guys don't like those vents that come with it. It really does look better when you take a clean sheet and just cut the fan holes out. That's another reason it's been done, to move the fans forward of the CPU cooler or just to move them period, some have left them out totally. Just flip through the pages fast as you can. I scanned through the first six months and it only took a few weeks.


Yep, I used a 3mm plexiglass from Home Depot (US). Fairly easy if you've got the right tools.

Here are some pics for whoever asked:

http://img525.imageshack.us/g/stormscoutnowindow.jpg/


----------



## BriSleep

Alternatives to Corsair.......
Domino's cooler: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/318...ler/index.html
Where the CWCH50 really comes from: http://www.bing.com/search?q=asetek+...ox&FORM=IE8SRC

Look familiar? Socket 775 and AM2 compatible: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/76...ocket_AM2.html

BTW when you try to contact sales or customer service they re-direct you to Tech Support. There's also a link at the bottom of thier website that asks you what you think of Corsair, when you click on Power Supplies and then the drop down for model number, there is no HX 650.

I'd rather pay for this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...&condition=all
Or this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817194054

Than to be lied to about this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139012

And I'll put these in: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226124 Just look at the timings on these.

I'll sell these for $200- free shipping: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145232

It's great to see I'm not the only one looking for alternatives: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ners-club.html


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tken*


Hey guys I was wondering if anyone can help me here

Finally got my Noctua NH-D14 after a week of waiting - it won't fit!

As far as I can see it needs to be installed without the fans mounted, but when I do this the 140mm fan will not mount with the clips - the top exhast fan blocks it!

Anyone come across this problem before? Can anyone offer some advice? I feel like throwing something! :-(


I just fitted one of these in my scout this week, it will fit but it is tricky to get the 140mm fan to clip on. Check out my response to your post in the air cooling forum







Basically you can't use your hand to pull the top 140mm clip back, you need to find a tool that will do the job. I imagine there are many creative ways to do it, I did it very very carefully with a long flathead screwdriver.


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*











_Before reading, please note I do not own this CPU air cooler, nor have I ever worked with it._
Based on the image and the Noctua site, I am assuming this system came with (1) P14 and (1) P12.

If that is the situation, 140mm fans for the CPU heatsink is large. But, since the P14 is *round*, and if this is the particular fan that is giving you problems, would it work if you *changed from 1xP14 1xP12, to 2xP12* (square fan)?

P12
P14

As it has already been stated, removing the top fan would work. Also, if this product is still new, and you're willing to try a different product, there are a lot of CPU air coolers that are sized for using 120mm fans. Much smaller, and you shouldn't have the same problems.

*Edit:* _Some suggestions..._

For the cost of your Noctua cooling system, $90

You could try the CM V8, $60 after rebate.

Or even go water cooling with a Corsair H50, $80


10$ dollar rebate on the v8 not 60


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Alternatives to Corsair.......
Domino's cooler: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/318...ler/index.html
Where the CWCH50 really comes from: http://www.bing.com/search?q=asetek+...ox&FORM=IE8SRC

Look familiar? Socket 775 and AM2 compatible: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/76...ocket_AM2.html

BTW when you try to contact sales or customer service they re-direct you to Tech Support. There's also a link at the bottom of thier website that asks you what you think of Corsair, when you click on Power Supplies and then the drop down for model number, there is no HX 650.

I'd rather pay for this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...&condition=all
Or this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817194054

Than to be lied to about this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139012

And I'll put these in: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226124 Just look at the timings on these.

I'll sell these for $200- free shipping: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145232

It's great to see I'm not the only one looking for alternatives: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ners-club.html







































GRATE post. if i hadn't gotten such a killer deal on my 950TX i would be in the market for a different one my self. as you know (cus i know you follow another thread of mine kinda) im trying to get away from my H50 too (real water oh yea







) and partly because they have started to turn their backs on what made them a grate company to begin with (incredible products with incredible support)

if any one is interested in the my H50 PM me and me might be able to make a deal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Heheheheheh!! And a great big*HA!!!* 
Yeah, I did everything against doctors orders, took out stitches because they hurt, removed staples that they said need a special sterile tool. Nothing 2 pair of pliers couldn't do.
I didn't take the Chemo or radiation but that was totally up to me. All my Oncologist could guarantee was that I'd loose 50% of my heart muscle and never get it back.

Anyway, I later met one of the other survivors, she lost her leg above the knee when she was 12. All her life she had been training to be a dancer, then she got Synovial Sarcoma. I also did herbal chemotherapy and prayer therapy (an actual "laying on of hands"). They can't quantify that scientifically though so they ignore it. Like I said before the *biggest thing is, you've got to have a sense of humor.*

My step dad's dad (Grandpa Jim) died before Christmas last year, metastasis related to Prostate Cancer. He was a very funny man most of his life but lost his sense of humor in those last years and that's when the cancer consumed him. He fought with it for 8 years, much longer than I would have ever put up with it. I'm glad they're constantly finding new stuff to treat it with. The general idea when I had it was to give you chemo and radiation and kill off most of the cells in your body and hope they grow back without the cancer in them. Targeted radiation, Interluken and other therapies have changed that a great deal.

Take your dad to a hilarious movie and have a laugh on me and know that somewhere in the world you're helping to kill off cancer. Mine's been gone what, 22 years now. Some little thing in my lungs showed up last year but I laughed it off and now they can't find a trace of it. Silly doctors!











the bolded part says it all. a supportive family and friends is also something that can make the difference too.

my dad and another guy (we didnt know him but dad and him had treatments at the same times on Tuesdays and Thursday. but he was always frowning and seamed to be pissed at the world. he was dead in 7 months when the docs told him he had 2 years with the experimental treatment (my dad is in the minority that went into remission with it for the most part it just slows down the cancer to get 4 or 5 extra months).
but my dad on the other hand always had a smile on his face and always tried to brighten up the attendants days if he could. for example on Christmas day 2 years ago my dad went in for a treatment in a Santa suit (he kinda looks like Santa i think i have a picture in my work log if you want to go looking) and started handing out dollar store joke gifts to every one that we passed (we spent like 300 bucks that day







) and when things were bad (it was touch and go for a little while because of some complications with a surgery he needed to get the rest of the tissue around the prostate out when the cancer appeared their too) he credits me and Jina (my gf) and my mom and his brother (also fighting cancer specifically Mesothelioma from working in construction for 40 years,hes not beating it but its not killing him either) for giving him the strength to keep fighting even when it hurt him to think. so i believe that family and laughter are as important as even the most effective treatments

and being Santa doesn't hurt either


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hey rocker.. remember Charro played the Guitar... That was a hoot in the day...









YouTube- Charo - Picante (music video)







YouTube- Charo performs Recuerdos de la Alhambra on her Guitar


----------



## Striker36

do we have any numbers on the stock fans from out scouts? im thinking of selling mine and i would like to have some numbers before i post them up i have looked but i haven't been able to find any thing solid so i thought i would ask here.


----------



## tken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tken* 
Hey guys I was wondering if anyone can help me here

Finally got my Noctua NH-D14 after a week of waiting - it won't fit!

As far as I can see it needs to be installed without the fans mounted, but when I do this the 140mm fan will not mount with the clips - the top exhast fan blocks it!

Anyone come across this problem before? Can anyone offer some advice? I feel like throwing something! :-(

Update:

Managed to sort it last night.

What I did:
- Mounted the Heatsink on the board in the case.
- Loosened the external screws from the 140mm top exhaust fan.
- Moved said exhaust fan a few inches toward the front of the case near to the Optical Drive Bay
- Installed the 140mm Noctua Cooler fan, clipped it to heatsink.
- Moved exhaust fan the other side (toward the rear of the case near the rear inputs)
- Mounted the 120mm Noctua cooler fan and clipped to the heatsink
- Moved the 140mm top exhaust fan back to its original position, held it in place with one hand and screwed it back into place (with the help of a flashlight in between my teeth)

Then I checked that it could spin freely (just about, it has about 2mm clearance from the clips highest point) and powered up.. SWEEEEEET

Now running at 31 idle using ULNA, that'll do me nicely.

One thing - I get an error message when booting saying CPU Fan Error - but I think this is due to the low RPMs of the fans in question (due to the ULNA) as they are definitely spinning up. Not sure how to get around that one.

Regarding pics of my Scout - I will take some this weekend (Five Boro Bike Tour + training so don't know how long I will have) and post 'em up asap.

Thanks to those who offered advice!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tken* 
Update:

Managed to sort it last night.

What I did:
- Mounted the Heatsink on the board in the case.
- Loosened the external screws from the 140mm top exhaust fan.
- Moved said exhaust fan a few inches toward the front of the case near to the Optical Drive Bay
- Installed the 140mm Noctua Cooler fan, clipped it to heatsink.
- Moved exhaust fan the other side (toward the rear of the case near the rear inputs)
- Mounted the 120mm Noctua cooler fan and clipped to the heatsink
- Moved the 140mm top exhaust fan back to its original position, held it in place with one hand and screwed it back into place (with the help of a flashlight in between my teeth)

Then I checked that it could spin freely (just about, it has about 2mm clearance from the clips highest point) and powered up.. SWEEEEEET

Now running at 31 idle using ULNA, that'll do me nicely.

One thing - I get an error message when booting saying CPU Fan Error - but I think this is due to the low RPMs of the fans in question (due to the ULNA) as they are definitely spinning up. Not sure how to get around that one.

Regarding pics of my Scout - I will take some this weekend (Five Boro Bike Tour + training so don't know how long I will have) and post 'em up asap.

Thanks to those who offered advice!

AWESOME! glad to see you got it to work! now we just need pictures to see what it looks like because as far as im aware your the first one to get that cooler in their with every thing in the correct place


----------



## clee413

Just in case anyone was interested...


----------



## cjc75

So Cooler Master finally sent me the UPS Tracking Number, for the Front Panel that I ordered!

I discovered its shipping out from Ontario, Canada! This is most like why the initial shipping charge was so high!

UPS estimates delivery on Wednesday the 5th, of next week!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
So Cooler Master finally sent me the UPS Tracking Number, for the Front Panel that I ordered!

I discovered its shipping out from Ontario, Canada! This is most like why the initial shipping charge was so high!

UPS estimates delivery on Wednesday the 5th, of next week!

yea that would do it lol.

my box from Germany cost me $15.23 so it sounds about right


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
if any one is interested in the my H50 PM me and me might be able to make a deal

Sob* i just paid 85$ from performancepcs....


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Sob* i just paid 85$ from performancepcs....

Oh, don't cry!!








The Domino won't be out 'till June or something so the H50 won't be out of her Scout untill we have that. You can be sure that when I sell anything it will be posted here for at least a week before it goes to the sell board.









Gotta go on errands again, Digital Storm called, they don't seem to have a clue as to why my *Corsair* SSD is showing with an error *Again*. Where's the dripping blood font when you need it. As for my kind reply to Corsair asking to refer me to a sales rep, nothing back yet. Funny that the only sales contacts they list are for OEM's only.

I have a funny feeling it's not the drive at all because it's in the same slot as the one they replaced. I'd be willing to bet the mobo got a little too hot a few times too many.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh, don't cry!!








The Domino won't be out 'till June or something so the H50 won't be out of her Scout untill we have that. You can be sure that when I sell anything it will be posted here for at least a week before it goes to the sell board.









Gotta go on errands again, Digital Storm called, they don't seem to have a clue as to why my *Corsair* SSD is showing with an error *Again*. Where's the dripping blood font when you need it. As for my kind reply to Corsair asking to refer me to a sales rep, nothing back yet. Funny that the only sales contacts they list are for OEM's only.

I have a funny feeling it's not the drive at all because it's in the same slot as the one they replaced. I'd be willing to bet the mobo got a little too hot a few times too many.


SHUUSSSHhhhhhhh dont tell them that....


----------



## kev_b

My new toy, when ever I get this running it's back to work on my Scout. I am going to use the Crosshair III board, I think I'll use my 550 BE cpu. This leaves me with the CM690 II and the MSI board for a later time.
Yes I am a bit nutts, so what!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


My new toy, when ever I get this running it's back to work on my Scout. I am going to use the Crosshair III board, I think I'll use my 550 BE cpu. This leaves me with the CM690 II and the MSI board for a later time.
Yes I am a bit nutts, so what!










what fun is life if you cant go a little bit crazy now and then?









so im working on the case. and my dad told me about a HUGE electronics surplus store in Chelmsford Mass and hes gonna bring me down tomorrow.

he needs some stuff for the airplane and i just want to see what i find


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
My new toy, when ever I get this running it's back to work on my Scout. I am going to use the Crosshair III board, I think I'll use my 550 BE cpu. This leaves me with the CM690 II and the MSI board for a later time.
Yes I am a bit nutts, so what!









That board and case go together like P B and J.. Man that is nice.. I got Rig ENVY..


----------



## Enigma8750

Rocker would love to have an MSI board that works..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


My new toy, when ever I get this running it's back to work on my Scout. I am going to use the Crosshair III board, I think I'll use my 550 BE cpu. This leaves me with the CM690 II and the MSI board for a later time.
Yes I am a bit nutts, so what!










Suwwwweeeeet Pics Kev!! That mobo sure fits in there nicely.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Rocker would love to have an MSI board that works..

Good idea Enigma. I think I got hooked on ASUS anyways.


----------



## kev_b

Lian-Li has a new accessory in it's 2010 line up that I want, it's a shroud that goes around the outside of 120mm fans, when they come out I will get 2 for the fans on my heat sync and 1 for the rear fan, add a little more red to they case.

Also I am open for sugestions on a new gpu for this new rig, $200 to $250 max is my budget.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Lian-Li has a new accessory in it's 2010 line up that I want, it's a shroud that goes around the outside of 120mm fans, when they come out I will get 2 for the fans on my heat sync and 1 for the rear fan, add a little more red to they case.

Also I am open for sugestions on a new gpu for this new rig, $200 to $250 max is my budget.










Gpu budget or overall budget??
Gpu, this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150481 Even though I don't like the cooler.

Overall, definitely this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150462 Very low price and you can add another at a later date. Enigma's pair beat out a stock 5870 on all but one Heaven test. Oh, there's a 10 per customer limit.


----------



## BriSleep

Wow, has anyone ever seen or heard of this gigantic hunk of something or other??
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846

Has anyone played Half life 2 or Halo 2? If so, how did you like them?


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Has anyone played Half life 2 or Halo 2? If so, how did you like them?

I've played Halo 1 & Halo 3. Halo seems to be the same game over and over with small modifications to keep up to date. A fun game, indeed. If you're asking because you have kids over (I _think_ that was you, Bri) Halo is a good game. Simple and to the point.

PS: When I played Halo 3 on XBOX Live, there were TONS of kids playing it. Kids who like to curse and use foul language. So, just a tip, edit your XBOX Live settings (or game settings) to *mute everyone*.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Wow, has anyone ever seen or heard of this gigantic hunk of something or other??
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846

Has anyone played Half life 2 or Halo 2? If so, how did you like them?

I've seen one at Micro Center before... Wasn't really impressed by its looks.... Looks very different, for sure. Not sure how it would work. (It would be something interesting to play with if it were free..







)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Rocker would love to have an MSI board that works..


Apparently I have one. AMD RMA'd the the 550 and I'm just waiting for it to get here on Thursday.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Has anyone played Half life 2 or Halo 2? If so, how did you like them?


Half life 2 is a very nice game, nuff said, best game like ever


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Wow, has anyone ever seen or heard of this gigantic hunk of something or other??
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846

Has anyone played Half life 2 or Halo 2? If so, how did you like them?

i would take HL over halo any day

they are both rather linear shooters but halo is nothing more than jump in an kill every thing wile half-life has a puzzle/adventure/exploration aspect to it as well. oh and better guns

and i dont think i want that hanging off my board. most tower coolers are heavy enough and they DONT have water or w/e in them


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Has anyone played Half life 2 or Halo 2? If so, how did you like them?

I have played Half-Life(1 not 2), Halo1,2 3 & ODST.
Half-Life was ok, but in those days my internet connection sucked badly(28kbps dial up modem stuff) so I never played past the campaign. Pretty sure Half Life 2 is pretty decent(neither Half Life 1/2 are really kids games *)
I have played Halo3 almost every day online for the last 8 months (should tell you something):s All of the Halo campaigns are/where good, I never played Halo 1/2 online though. I can't remember if you can turn the blood off on halo 1/2, but you can in 3 and ODST(built on halo 3 engine) for live play use the parental controls under the xbox menu.

(anyone remember Marathon man ?







)

*(Not like Halo 3 is either and anyone that wants to argue about it better get ready to play a game of Team Swat against my fiancÃ© and me)


----------



## DefecTalisman

New stuff seeing as its month end













































I am also waiting on a Fragram 24l Airmaster Kit, should be with me in a couple of days






















The scout needs a blowing out so badly
















I am trying to source some decent perforated metal sheets or mesh for a mod I am thinking of doing







but it seems I am **** outta luck right now till Monday. Another part for the mod I saw, I went back to buy and found it didn't have red LEDS like I thought and was actually little red stones(Possibly could have attacked it with a drill and hacked some LED's in there, but then I could rather use another thing).
[sorry for the promiscuity, but this shall stay in the bag till it either makes it from drawing board to my scout or fails horribly and I ask for some advice here]


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


New stuff seeing as its month end













































I am also waiting on a Fragram 24l Airmaster Kit, should be with me in a couple of days






















The scout needs a blowing out so badly
















I am trying to source some decent perforated metal sheets or mesh for a mod I am thinking of doing







but it seems I am **** outta luck right now till Monday. Another part for the mod I saw, I went back to buy and found it didn't have red LEDS like I thought and was actually little red stones(Possibly could have attacked it with a drill and hacked some LED's in there, but then I could rather use another thing).
[sorry for the promiscuity, but this shall stay in the bag till it either makes it from drawing board to my scout or fails horribly and I ask for some advice here]


Do tell about the fan! Is it loud and does it perform well?


----------



## Enigma8750

Guys I have a question for you.

I Got this for my Birthday









Its a 30GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
I already have a VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS 300GB 10000 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb









as my master drive for my sig rig (Win7 64)

and then I have a Tera byte drive for my junk..

My question is. With this being at your disposal and 3 computers at home..

1 htpc
1 Sig rig
1 tech Station.. The Storm scout
and 1 laptop that momma uses.. how should I use this new SSD.

Thanks in advance guys..

BTW Rocker.. I was in no way making fun at your situation.. I was really seeing if Kev would bite on selling his msi..

Hair cut time. See you guys .. later...

PS.. I can't wait to see what you do with the Excalibur..


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Guys I have a question for you.

I Got this for my Birthday









Its a 30GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
I already have a VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS 300GB 10000 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb









as my master drive for my sig rig (Win7 64)

and then I have a Tera byte drive for my junk..

My question is. With this being at your disposal and 3 computers at home..

1 htpc
1 Sig rig
1 tech Station.. The Storm scout
and 1 laptop that momma uses.. how should I use this new SSD.

Thanks in advance guys..

BTW Rocker.. I was in no way making fun at your situation.. I was really seeing if Kev would bite on selling his msi..

Hair cut time. See you guys .. later...

oooo.... I want a ssd. Another thing to go on the list of expensive things :s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
PS.. I can't wait to see what you do with the Excalibur..










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Do tell about the fan! Is it loud and does it perform well?

I haven't installed it in the case as of yet. Want to clean it out first. Gonna put it on the rear 120mm exhaust. I plugged it in and tested it out. I have no way of measuring the db's or the air flow. I would say its about on spec though, its got a slightly different sound though. A bit louder than my R4's on my rad (2krpm), but they are also inside the case and this is outside.
I will say it seems like a really nice fan so far and it wasn't much more than the earlier mentioned R4's.


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Wow, has anyone ever seen or heard of this gigantic hunk of something or other??
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846

Has anyone played Half life 2 or Halo 2? If so, how did you like them?

HL2 is a great game, but kind of spooky for kids. My son started playing it and loved the shooter part, but some of the headcrabs and zombies creeped him out.


----------



## Enigma8750

I got that SSD for 114.oo plus 6 buck shipping.. I could not pass up the bargain.. But its only 30 gigs.. so how should I employ my

SSD+ Velo Raptor 300+ TeraByte back up drive and 500 gb empty drive.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Guys I have a question for you.

I Got this for my Birthday









Its a 30GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
I already have a VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS 300GB 10000 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb









as my master drive for my sig rig (Win7 64)

and then I have a Tera byte drive for my junk..

My question is. With this being at your disposal and 3 computers at home..

1 htpc
1 Sig rig
1 tech Station.. The Storm scout
and 1 laptop that momma uses.. how should I use this new SSD.

Thanks in advance guys..

BTW Rocker.. I was in no way making fun at your situation.. I was really seeing if Kev would bite on selling his msi..

Hair cut time. See you guys .. later...



i would suggest using it as an OS drive (7-64 takes 20 gigs ish) on the computer that you use and restart the most.


----------



## Enigma8750

*I would like to take this moment and congratulate
Striker36 for bringing in 2nd place in the
OCN MOD OF THE MONTH contest.
In my opinion he should have won first but
Seven votes convinced us otherwise and
doesn't name recognition get you things
Around here..










Now Striker36 in the Girlfriend Dept.
She is an absolute Dream Girl and
you won big time in that Race.
Number 1 with 5 Stars.

Rocker. Thanks for showing me
how Bad Axxed Charro was on the guitar.
I saw her once on the Tonight show.
She had her guitar but I either missed
her performance or she didn't play.
That lady kick Axx on the guitar.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i would suggest using it as an OS drive (7-64 takes 20 gigs ish) on the computer that you use and restart the most.

yea.. that's what I was going to do but I wanted confirmation.. it has a 224 mbs read time.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
yea.. that's what I was going to do but I wanted confirmation.. it has a 224 mbs read time.

even with that it will be faster than a platter type drives. with them you need to wait for the plates to spin up before any thing can read any way if what i have been told is correct so you need to add the spin time to the read time.

i think you should do OS drive thing. i know im giving it a toss around in my head.... but i cant justify spending that money... right now... i dont even have my Mobo yet


----------



## Enigma8750

Im waiting for the next get SB 890 AMD Motherboards with an octocore AMD Chip. SATA 3 USB 3 and Wireless E Sata.


----------



## Enigma8750

That was the SSD's Access time.. 224 Mbs .. that is phenominal for Sata 2 and you are right.. I can hear that Raptor winding up to speed when I turn on My Sig rig.. Sometimes it sounds like the Capacitor that they use to detonate explosives with.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Im waiting for the next get SB 890 AMD Motherboards with an octocore AMD Chip. SATA 3 USB 3 and Wireless E Sata.


i want the Asus Formula 4 Extreme... and a 900T because the extreme can unlock the 2 extra cores (but ill probably get a 965)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That was the SSD's Access time.. 224 Mbs .. that is phenominal for Sata 2 and you are right.. I can hear that Raptor winding up to speed when I turn on My Sig rig.. Sometimes it sounds like the Capacitor that they use to detonate explosives with.


their is a reason im not looking at those drives.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That was the SSD's Access time.. 224 Mbs .. that is phenominal for Sata 2 and you are right.. I can hear that Raptor winding up to speed when I turn on My Sig rig.. Sometimes it sounds like the Capacitor that they use to detonate explosives with.


I think you mean read or write speed. Access times for ssds are like 0.3ms and stuff


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i would suggest using it as an OS drive (7-64 takes 20 gigs ish) on the computer that you use and restart the most.


SSD for the OS ,then use the raptor for games and programs! Dont forget about the page file.


----------



## BriSleep

@ Y'all. No this game is for me. Mindy went to Best Buy to get a shield for her phone and picked up Bioshock for me. Rockr said to get Dead Space but they don't have that, I'll get it from Amazon for $15.50 but BB had Half life2 and Halo 2. I don't like playing on the internet. Can't say why, just don't like that kinda thing. So I was looking for other inexpensive games to play. Sounds like you guys like Half life2.

@ Enigma. Definitly use it for your OS drive, but you have to edit your settings to put the .temp, .tmp folders on another drive and anything like Hyberfil.sys, Pagefile.sys also has to go on the other drive. I don't fully understand how but even though the swap file is on the slower drive it makes the OS run super fast. So, the SSD is OS only, everything else goes on other drives.

@ DefecT. What is OSDT?? Yeah, I remember Marathon Man. Did they make a game out of it?

The kid is playing FEAR, his dad said it's ok but he's dying too much.


----------



## Moonshadow

Does anyone in here have a GTX 470 in their scout? I was just curious to see how it was on temps in this case.


----------



## Striker36

it will fit with no mods. and generally the air flow in this case is pretty good but if your worried just throw a fan or 2 on the window and you shoudl be fine


----------



## Striker36

what can i do with 5 feet of orange EL wire with a battery powered inverter? im at a loss.... im thinking along the outer edge of the mesh on the front but it dosent show through it very well....


----------



## BriSleep

Anyone else feel like we're grinding to a halt around here? This thread used to be hopping on the weekends, now we get maybe a page over a few days.
Is it just because of the spring/ summer?? Or am I just really tired?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Anyone else feel like we're grinding to a halt around here? This thread used to be hopping on the weekends, now we get maybe a page over a few days.
Is it just because of the spring/ summer?? Or am I just really tired?


i missed the heyday... :-( but i think its the spring thing. most of my college friends are hittign finals this week and im going out allot more with my dad recently just to take a drive some place. like today we didnt plan on going to Boston but we ended up at The Purple Shamrock (best Irish pub in the touristy side of the city

and you might be really tired


----------



## Striker36

the reactor project has been updated! with a 2001: a space odyssey reference too!


----------



## BriSleep

Oh my mom is going to be so mad!! I totally forgot tomorrow is mothers day!!
















Well she knows I have problems and forget, as long as I call I can sneak a card in the mail and tell her it was late.







Hey, they're retired postal workers, one time they mailed us a package from across town for Christmas, it got here in February!! Mom said, "well it got here didn't it?"









Funny mom, funny. One day when we were kids my sister and I were laying on the floor watching TV. There's this place about 150miles away that makes raw honey, bees everywhere, one time she bought some pipe cleaner bees from them. So this day she's dusting off the top of the TV and cleans off these blown glass birds that her sister gave her, wraps the bees around the bottom and asks "know what those are?". No mom, what, birds? "Those are the birds and the bees!! Don't say I never told you about them."


----------



## Bradey

i am back
be scared

i had to read 100 pages!!!
thanks

my cpu and mobo died

hl2 is much better, have a look at steam there is a %55.8 off and all half live games


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Gpu budget or overall budget??
Gpu, this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150481 Even though I don't like the cooler.

Overall, definitely this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150462 Very low price and you can add another at a later date. Enigma's pair beat out a stock 5870 on all but one Heaven test. Oh, there's a 10 per customer limit.










I ended up getting the XFX HD-577X-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770, don't think I'll be cross firing it though, I only play with flight sim once in a while.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I ended up getting the XFX HD-577X-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770, don't think I'll be cross firing it though, I only play with flight sim once in a while.


That's a good card. It'll run stable at 1030core/1350mem using MSI afterburner to overclock with a slight voltage bump. Idle temp at about 42-45c (OC) and doing the furmark toture test it runs at about 70c, but gaming it never gets over about 55c.

@Bri. I'm kinda burnt out with my machine. With my sig rig still down it's kinda like if you can't be with the one love, love the the one your with; except I find hard to love this thing after tasting the good life, so I'm not on much that much. Plus after being off work for six months even the short days back at work are kickin my ass, so I'm resting most of the time and my computer chair broke so I'm using an extra kitchen chair and my ass don't like being tired and uncomfortable at the same time


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Y'all. No this game is for me. Mindy went to Best Buy to get a shield for her phone and picked up Bioshock for me. Rockr said to get Dead Space but they don't have that, I'll get it from Amazon for $15.50 but BB had Half life2 and Halo 2. I don't like playing on the internet. Can't say why, just don't like that kinda thing. So I was looking for other inexpensive games to play. Sounds like you guys like Half life2.

Did you buy Halo 2, and does it even work on Windows 7?

I bought it a couple months back when all I had was Windows XP, and discovered that Halo 2 was coded, to _only_, work on Vista and that there was no work around for XP.

But since 7 is newer, and I see from your Sig Rig you have 7... figured I'd ask if you got it working!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
Did you buy Halo 2, and does it even work on Windows 7?

I bought it a couple months back when all I had was Windows XP, and discovered that Halo 2 was coded, to _only_, work on Vista and that there was no work around for XP.

But since 7 is newer, and I see from your Sig Rig you have 7... figured I'd ask if you got it working!

There were a bunch of guys on the games board telling me to get Halo2, you should chat with them about getting it running. Here's a link to save you a search: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/ That was for the 10 year old that was here though. Mostly I get told that between the 2, Half life 2 is better for adults.

No, I was doing the download of the demo version and the internet locked up. After getting it going again I didn't feel like doing it over. I'm going to go with what Rockr said and get Dead Space, I started Bioshock (the first one) today. After those 2 I'll get Half life2 or, depending on what I'm doing with my machine, I might play something I have already. I just haven't felt like doing the RPG thing, or even Fallout3 lately.

@ Rockr. Yeah, I know what you mean. I have every part here now that I need to re-do my water loop but that's a full day job (including the 2 hour minimum leak test), I'm not too keen on downing it for that long. I really hated it when I had to use Min's even though there's nothing this one can do that it can't. Using a 17" square screen compared to a 24" wide screen is hard on my eyes though, esp, since it's not as adjustable as this one.

Maybe I'll loop the loop tomorrow, go for my test fitting at the Prosthetist on Monday and I'll be back running by late Monday.

Hey, Mothers day isn't tomorrow, just in case I threw any of you. The guy that does heavy work for us said that but it's the _second_ Sunday in May. Phew!!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
There were a bunch of guys on the games board telling me to get Halo2, you should chat with them about getting it running. Here's a link to save you a search: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/ That was for the 10 year old that was here though. Mostly I get told that between the 2, Half life 2 is better for adults.

Yeah I keep hearing the same about Half Life 2...

I have that...

But I can't play it..

It gives me motion sickness after about 20 minutes of playing, like, real bad motion sickness...

Oddly, its the only game I have, that does that. I start feeling so ill and dizzy after about 20 minutes of playing it, I have to shut down my PC and go lay down... I think it has something to do with how the graphics are, not sure though... just something about it gives me horrible motion sickness...









Actually, the original, classic Doom and Doom 2, used to do it too...couldn't play those games for long either.


----------



## Obito Ishii

Hello, All...

I'm going to a Push/Pull set up with my H50, and have a few questions. What is the general consensuses in the direction for airflow? Intake, or exhaust for our Storm Scout brethren. (Other than modding and placing in the front of the case) Ill be using the UK3000's for both the push/pull aspect, along with both side fans. Average temp in my dungeon is a mighty mighty 65F Thanks in advance ^^ take care all.


----------



## cjc75

I'm using my H50 mounted on the back of my Scout, as an intake... with the air blowing/venting out the front...

I am also using shrouds with mine...

So.

Air direction >>>fan>>shroud>>case>>rad>>shroud>>fan>>>>>air venting out front>>>

It seems to be working better for me this way, then it did when I originaly set it up as an exhaust on the rear.


----------



## Obito Ishii

Thanks Cjc75. Do you by chance have the side fans installed? And what are your average temp like?


----------



## cjc75

Oh, I am also using the TIM that came pre-applied on my H50.

Most people don't realize, that this TIM is actually Shin Etsu; which is ranked as some of the best TIM. So most just wipe it off and put on something inferior like AS7.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Obito Ishii* 
Thanks Cjc75. Do you by chance have the side fans installed? And what are your average temp like?


I am using 4, Cooler Master R4's.

The RED LED ones... R4-L2R-20CR-GP

Two are on my Side Panel, and two are on the H50.

Also I have the front Case Fan still, and the Top Case fan still...

My Temps, have been averaging 28 - 34c Idle.. depending on Room Temps.

Lately outside Temp has been around 65F and, without my AC on my CPU has been idle around 27c.

This weekend though, outside has creeped up to around 80+... so I've had to turn on the A/C and my CPU goes up to the mid thirties Idle... mainly cause I dont put my A/C very low to save money on my power bill! lol

And yes, those temps are with my current Sig OVerclock.

Under extreme load... running Prime95 for about 5 hours, I seldom top 45c.


----------



## Obito Ishii

Word. Thanks for the info, it help me see the path I want to take. ^^ I'll be reapplying some Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound my friend has left over after his recent install of the D14. Again, thanks for the heads up. Take care.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Anyone else feel like we're grinding to a halt around here? This thread used to be hopping on the weekends, now we get maybe a page over a few days.
Is it just because of the spring/ summer?? Or am I just really tired?


Well, I feel the same way, from my perspective it seems that not many people are coming up with new mods anymore. I think without inspirations, the rest aren't really doing much as far as posting new pics or updates. Also, I know it may be too early to say this but, maybe we've maxed out the Scout's modding potential? What else can one do to it at this point? Unless someone else come up with something cool that everyone else can follow or improve on, the thread would continue to slow down. I have a few things on my modding list but with final exams coming up this next 2 weeks I'm gonna be super busy. Money is tight as this point and most of the mods require spending :\\ I do hope things pick up soon though.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Well, I feel the same way, from my perspective it seems that not many people are coming up with new mods anymore. I think without inspirations, the rest aren't really doing much as far as posting new pics or updates. _*Also, I know it may be too early to say this but, maybe we've maxed out the Scout's modding potential?*_ What else can one do to it at this point? Unless someone else come up with something cool that everyone else can follow or improve on, the thread would continue to slow down. I have a few things on my modding list but with final exams coming up this next 2 weeks I'm gonna be super busy. Money is tight as this point and most of the mods require spending :\\ I do hope things pick up soon though.

I doubt it, I got a few ideas in the pipe lines still. Just as you say, time, money and tools are hindering my scout at the moment.


----------



## kev_b

I love this new CR IV board, I haven't played with it much but it runs cool, I have one of those new 6 gig hard drives as well. It didn't change my score any, still 5.9 but it loaded windows 7 in 10 mins.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I love this new CR IV board, I haven't played with it much but it runs cool, I have one of those new 6 gig hard drives as well. It didn't change my score any, still 5.9 but it loaded windows 7 in 10 mins.










are you getting much V-Droop? i have found that more than a handfull of people on various other forums are having some problems with it

i want one of the extremes for my scout but i dont want any more hassle overclocking than its worth if i can just get the Gigabyte board and be in a better place


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I love this new CR IV board, I haven't played with it much but it runs cool, I have one of those new 6 gig hard drives as well. It didn't change my score any, still 5.9 but it loaded windows 7 in 10 mins.











It loaded windows 7 in 10 mins?

I hope that is not the start up time, and I hope you are talking about the install time lol


----------



## kev_b

I haven't played with it yet to know what the V-Droop is, I put it away for now anyways, I have a **** load of programs to put on it yet and won't have a lot of time this week, I'll play with it more next weekend, that or see what kind of new mod I can come up with for my Scout.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I haven't played with it yet to know what the V-Droop is, I put it away for now anyways, I have a **** load of programs to put on it yet and won't have a lot of time this week, I'll play with it more next weekend, that or see what kind of new mod I can come up with for my Scout.










keep me informed! i want to know what im getting my self into lol

and im looking foreword to the scout mod. you do incredible work


----------



## imh073p

I always turn Vdroop off, it makes my OC unstable with it on.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


I always turn Vdroop off, it makes my OC unstable with it on.


Yeah, but they're using AMD procs. Yours and mine handle voltages in very different ways.


----------



## kev_b

I took my H-50 out of my Lian-Li, it was almost plugged from dust, I also shoe horned it into the top 3 bays on my Scout, not an easy mod with all the wires from the top panel. I have room underneath it for a fan controler (if i were to use one) and a optical drive.
I also couldn't use a 140 fan on top with the crosshair III, the power connector wouldn't clear the fan. I'll
take some pictures tomorrow.
I still need to think of some other kind of mod but I can not think of one right now, i think I have a brain cloud.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I took my H-50 out of my Lian-Li, it was almost plugged from dust, I also shoe horned it into the top 3 bays on my Scout, not an easy mod with all the wires from the top panel. I have room underneath it for a fan controler (if i were to use one) and a optical drive.
I also couldn't use a 140 fan on top with the crosshair III, the power connector wouldn't clear the fan. I'll
take some pictures tomorrow.
I still need to think of some other kind of mod but I can not think of one right now, i think I have a brain cloud.









this post is useless with out pics

with the power connector, would it fit with a 120mm fan?

and im curious to see what you did with the H50..

also... noob question: what dose it mean if a link to a +rep post is shown as N/A? i have links to all of them except for one and im curious...


----------



## Rayshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
this post is useless with out pics

ur so mean rofl


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayshi* 
ur so mean rofl


its all in fun. and im really curious what kev did to stuff it in their. and for that... i need pics


----------



## Magnaat

Punisher Mod part 2

I cut a mirror so that it would fit ontop of my PSU, so that I can see the GPU from the outside, works really well if you have a stunning GPU

Then I replaced all the blue led fans with red ones to give it a better finish

Lastly I placed a 24 Lian-Li Led strip on the outside of the mirror, makes visibility better, gives the case a more aggresive look and gives the impression of a false bottom.


























Decided to keep the crosshair, looks cooler that way, not so much on the pics though


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magnaat* 
Punisher Mod part 2

I cut a mirror so that it would fit ontop of my PSU, so that I can see the GPU from the outside, works really well if you have a stunning GPU

Then I replaced all the blue led fans with red ones to give it a better finish

Lastly I placed a 24 Lian-Li Led strip on the outside of the mirror, makes visibility better, gives the case a more aggresive look and gives the impression of a false bottom.


























Decided to keep the crosshair, looks cooler that way, not so much on the pics though

That's an old hot rodders trick for shows, nice. +rep


----------



## Striker36

just a real fast comment on painting the plastic bits. the angles on the top handle cover is a PITA to paint.... it could just be that im sorta rushing but im getting runs all over the place in the primer.... im kinda glad i forgot my camera again


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
just a real fast comment on painting the plastic bits. the angles on the top handle cover is a PITA to paint.... it could just be that im sorta rushing but im getting runs all over the place in the primer.... im kinda glad i forgot my camera again









Runs? If you are anything like me I just put more paint on it until the run is gone.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Runs? If you are anything like me I just put more paint on it until the run is gone.









lol i looked at the thermometer and humidity probes in the spray booth and one is reading 92 and the other is at 90 for temps and humidity is something like 85% (those sensors are full of paint and dont work quite rite) and im using a rather thick primer so that could be it... but i usually give every thing a quick sanding between coats any way.

so where are those pictures you told us we would have?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
its all in fun. and im really curious what kev did to stuff it in their. and for that... i need pics









I had to cut out that cross brace on the top that holds the wire bundle from the top panel to clear the radiator.


----------



## BriSleep

@ Striker. If you got a plus rep and the link doesn't work, the post may have been deleted, the post may have moved, or, the most likely thing is, the link doesn't work!







A lot of links around here don't work.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I had to cut out that cross brace on the top that holds the wire bundle from the top panel to clear the radiator.

that's actually really slick. i was thinking of something similar with my cooling duct in my project. only it would take up the 3 middle slots and the tubes will drop in behind my fan controller

+rep for a sweet mod


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Striker. If you got a plus rep and the link doesn't work, the post may have been deleted, the post may have moved, or, the most likely thing is, the link doesn't work!







A lot of links around here don't work.


lol that might enplane it. i know what post it was after looking back through my posts and its their so idfk lol w/e i have a point thats all that really maters right?


----------



## MlbrottarN

My computer hates me








Mozilla Firefox (Don't tell me too change!) just used a bit over 1.3 GIGABYTE of ram alone! That's just stupid!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


My computer hates me








Mozilla Firefox (Don't tell me too change!) just used a bit over 1.3 GIGABYTE of ram alone! That's just stupid!












im not going to tell you to change but i AM going to tell you to kill the folder and reinstall firefox... mine never uses more than a couple hundred meg with like 14 tabs open:gunner and try killing yoru temp folder (the contents of it not the folder


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 









im not going to tell you to change but i AM going to tell you to kill the folder and reinstall firefox... mine never uses more than a couple hundred meg with like 14 tabs open:gunner and try killing yoru temp folder (the contents of it not the folder

Mine hardly uses more than a few hundred megs either, it's back too normal 200 now, wonder why it freaked out before, will empty my temp folder aswell.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Mine hardly uses more than a few hundred megs either, it's back too normal 200 now, wonder why it freaked out before, will empty my temp folder aswell.

what OS are you using? and were you running any thing else in the background? i have seen that some times my FireFox freaks out when i have more than 4 or 5 applications running if they are strenuous stuff like VLC and a frame recorder but thats more the CPU than ram so idk...

sorry i cant be more useful


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
what OS are you using? and were you running any thing else in the background? i have seen that some times my FireFox freaks out when i have more than 4 or 5 applications running if they are strenuous stuff like VLC and a frame recorder but thats more the CPU than ram so idk...

sorry i cant be more useful









Using Vista 32 bit and was running MSN, Spotify and Firefox (with like 10-15 tabs all jammed with scripts of all kinds+youtube, might've been the reason) but still 1.3 gig is just stupid for a webbrowser xD


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Using Vista 32 bit and was running MSN, Spotify and Firefox (with like 10-15 tabs all jammed with scripts of all kinds+youtube, might've been the reason) *but still 1.3 gig is just stupid for a webbrowser xD*


this


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Using Vista 32 bit and was running MSN, Spotify and Firefox (with like 10-15 tabs all jammed with scripts of all kinds+youtube, might've been the reason) but still 1.3 gig is just stupid for a webbrowser xD


Google Chrome=amazing.
Try it if you haven't. I love it. Its the only browser I use.


----------



## imh073p

msn and firefox have memory leaks, sometimes mine gets up there too if i leave the same browser open for days. Just have to close and restart the progs usually but sometimes i have to reboot.


----------



## Rockr69

Good news friends, The Sentinel is back from the infirmary and reporting for duty! SIRS! Motherboard and Processor RMA and now it's back in business! I'm giddy as a schoolgirl.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Good news friends, The Sentinel is back from the infirmary and reporting for duty! SIRS! Motherboard and Processor RMA and now it's back in business! I'm giddy as a schoolgirl.


WOOT! good to hear about a scout coming back from he dead


----------



## BriSleep

Seeing this, I just have to share with you guys. Talk about being either very playfull or very lonely. Found this guy while trying to figure out how to mount my pump with the "included hardware", not only is it not included but they sent the wrong mount.

Anwyay, it takes a while to load but have a laugh on me! http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthrea...=177734&page=4

If you scroll down long enough you'll see water cooled ram. Yes you can water cool _anything_.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Seeing this, I just have to share with you guys. Talk about being either very playfull or very lonely. Found this guy while trying to figure out how to mount my pump with the "included hardware", not only is it not included but they sent the wrong mount.

Anwyay, it takes a while to load but have a laugh on me! http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthrea...=177734&page=4

If you scroll down long enough you'll see water cooled ram. Yes you can water cool _anything_.

any idea where i can get one of those amazon box guys? i have wanted one for YEARS


----------



## kev_b

I like that little Amazon box guy!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
any idea where i can get one of those amazon box guys? i have wanted one for YEARS









Come on Striker, all you have to do is Google it. When are you young guys going to learn? I thought it was young guys that invented Google.
You get the little Amazon box guy from Amazon.com, of course.

Rockr, glad to see you're back, Kev_b too. Know why? Because I'm going to go disappear for a few days.

You would not believe how hard it is to find instructions on how to mount this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swiftechmcp355.html
With the regular top taken off and this put in it's place: http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...5-224p2242.htm

And mount it to this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/unde3gunpubr.html Especially when they didn't send you this one but one that has two holes on each side instead of the big long holes they show here.

Then take the whole thing and mount it inside your case so the outlet points up!!
I'll show you pics when it's done. See Ya!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Come on Striker, all you have to do is Google it. When are you young guys going to learn? I thought it was young guys that invented Google.
You get the little Amazon box guy from Amazon.com, of course.

Rockr, glad to see you're back, Kev_b too. Know why? Because I'm going to go disappear for a few days.

You would not believe how hard it is to find instructions on how to mount this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swiftechmcp355.html
With the regular top taken off and this put in it's place: http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...5-224p2242.htm

And mount it to this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/unde3gunpubr.html Especially when they didn't send you this one but one that has two holes on each side instead of the big long holes they show here.

Then take the whole thing and mount it inside your case so the outlet points up!! 
I'll show you pics when it's done. See Ya!!


Thanks Bri and good luck with your install


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Good news friends, The Sentinel is back from the infirmary and reporting for duty! SIRS! Motherboard and Processor RMA and now it's back in business! I'm giddy as a schoolgirl.


Rockr69.. I know you have been down a hard road and I am so happy that everything is back on course and smooth sailing...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magnaat*


Punisher Mod part 2

I cut a mirror so that it would fit ontop of my PSU, so that I can see the GPU from the outside, works really well if you have a stunning GPU

Then I replaced all the blue led fans with red ones to give it a better finish

Lastly I placed a 24 Lian-Li Led strip on the outside of the mirror, makes visibility better, gives the case a more aggresive look and gives the impression of a false bottom.


























Decided to keep the crosshair, looks cooler that way, not so much on the pics though


This is Gen. Enigma's Case of the Week.. Wow... that's a Bright Case. I have been thinking of using mirrors for a mod. You are giving me Idea'rs


----------



## pyresim

wanna joing group name pyresim aka Ty

love the case left the cm 690 crew for this one wayyy more options and rugged


----------



## devilsx

Guys, I think you'll enjoy this, especially Enigma:

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vid...phone/20ydu06s


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyresim*


wanna joing group name pyresim aka Ty

love the case left the cm 690 crew for this one wayyy more options and rugged


glad you joined the dark side








welcome to ocn.net


----------



## SneakyFox

*Red Led stock fans.*
I just ordered two more 140mm red led (on/off) stock fans for my rig. Now I remembered that there is only two on/off connectors by default (one for the front and one for the rear fan). 
Is it possible to add more on/off plugs? 
Has anyone done this allready? 
and how? 
I'm an electronics noob! 
Can I just glue some extender wires to the existing plug?

SneakyFox


----------



## Bradey

not glue, solder
what country are you in?
you might be able to get some y splitters
if not there would be someone close that could do if for you


----------



## SneakyFox

SneakyFox is from Denmark.


----------



## Bradey

sorry i live in aus


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Rockr69.. I know you have been down a hard road and I am so happy that everything is back on course and smooth sailing...
















Thanks General. It feels good to be back.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pyresim* 
wanna joing group name pyresim aka Ty

love the case left the cm 690 crew for this one wayyy more options and rugged

WELCOME! good to see some new people here. its getting boreing seeing the same 4 or 5 faces all the time









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SneakyFox* 
*Red Led stock fans.*
I just ordered two more 140mm red led (on/off) stock fans for my rig. Now I remembered that there is only two on/off connectors by default (one for the front and one for the rear fan).
Is it possible to add more on/off plugs?
Has anyone done this allready?
and how?
I'm an electronics noob!
Can I just glue some extender wires to the existing plug?

SneakyFox

it could be pretty easy to splice in another connection or two but Bradey is correct. you do NOT want to use glue. when dealing with electrical connections you solder every thing.

if your curious about what im talking about with splicing i made a y connector for my fan controller in my work log some place.i would go find it but im at work


----------



## kev_b

I have my 955 BE C2 cpu in my CR IV board, I've never got it stable past 3.8 with my 2 other ASUS boards but with this board it's stable for 1 hour @ 4.0, and I don't even know what I'm doing when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I have my 955 BE C2 cpu in my CR IV board, I've never got it stable past 3.8 with my 2 other ASUS boards but with this board it's stable for 1 hour @ 4.0, and I don't even know what I'm doing when it comes to overclocking.












stop teasing me..... i want to wait for the extreme but your making it hard for me


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
stop teasing me..... i want to wait for the extreme but your making it hard for me









4.0! 4.0! 4.0! 4.0!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
4.0! 4.0! 4.0! 4.0!










i guess im just gonna need to get to 4.5 with the extra OC options that the extreme supposedly has and i dont have to worry about flashing the bios cuz it has redundant chips


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i guess im just gonna need to get to 4.5 with the extra OC options that the extreme supposedly has and i dont have to worry about flashing the bios cuz it has redundant chips

in the voice of Homer Simpson _Redundant chips mmmmmm..........._


----------



## Striker36

BACK TO PAINTING! for me at least


----------



## Xeqn

i was wondering if its posible to somehow internaly mount this kit into my scout
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composan...-Ultima-XT.htm
if that doesent work will this do?
http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Al...rough_812.html
thanks for the help
__________________


----------



## Enigma8750

This is Official.. Cool..










http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Al...rough_812.html


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SneakyFox* 
*Red Led stock fans.*
I just ordered two more 140mm red led (on/off) stock fans for my rig. Now I remembered that there is only two on/off connectors by default (one for the front and one for the rear fan).
Is it possible to add more on/off plugs?
Has anyone done this allready?
and how?
I'm an electronics noob!
Can I just glue some extender wires to the existing plug?

SneakyFox

Hey Sneaky!

Took another look at Page 1 of this Thread, as well as the first few other pages!

CLICKIE LINK!

There are some tips and wiring diagrams in the "Tips and Tricks" section, on how to modify the Wiring on this Case to accommodate additional Fans! Scroll down passed all the pictures to the "Frequently Asked Questions" section and you'll see some pics on the Wiring diagrams.


----------



## SneakyFox

Thank you for the tips. I looked at the FAQ and understand that it is possible. But as I said, I'm a total noob at electronics so wire diagrams is like greek to me. 
Does anybody know if it's possible to buy a 2 pin y-splitter or make one myself (beeing a noob)?


----------



## Moonshadow

When I buy my scout, I am thinking of trying this out.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moonshadow*


When I buy my scout, I am thinking of trying this out.


Do not try. Do or do not. There is no try.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Do not try. Do or do not. There is no try.












so im having allot or trouble with this front bezel... i keep getting pinholes in the primer no mater what i ty.... its getting frustrating..its driving me


----------



## Hephasteus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 









so im having allot or trouble with this front bezel... i keep getting pinholes in the primer no mater what i ty.... its getting frustrating..its driving me









Off Topic.


----------



## Hephasteus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so im having allot or trouble with this front bezel... i keep getting pinholes in the primer no mater what i ty.... its getting frustrating..its driving me









You can't primer plastic. The oils in the plastic will mix with the oils in the primer and cause the paint/primer to have areas without oil that coagulate into those pinholes.


----------



## Casper123

ok, well still waiting to the weekend to get my scout all back together. just got a goody from Coolermaster though, a replacement Controller panel thing(usb, led lights power button). Mine arrived broken so they sent me a replacement one. Gotta love CM's RMA process.


----------



## Enigma8750

Use Krylon Fusion Paint.. It is made for Plastic.

http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion_for_plastic/

Use the Satin paint or flat on the case.. Do Not Use Gloss

Satin Black

Available in 12 oz. - #2421


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hephasteus* 
You can't primer plastic. The oils in the plastic will mix with the oils in the primer and cause the paint/primer to have areas without oil that coagulate into those pinholes.

its the body filler that im using. its really cheap stuff...

their is more info in my work log


----------



## Enigma8750

Actually this is Jaxon waiting on Breakfast..










This is George waiting for us to get home from Florida.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


its the body filler that im using. its really cheap stuff...

their is more info in my work log


Use filler Primer.. It is made for that very thing.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Use filler Primer.. It is made for that very thing.











i am. its not the paint that's the problem its the filler its self

im using a filler that my boss was about to throw out because its old and its not quite working. but i knew this was a possibility when i started.

(people have a tenancy to leave tops off of stuff at work and thats where i stole the filler from


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i am. its not the paint that's the problem its the filler its self

im using a filler that my boss was about to throw out because its old and its not quite working. but i knew this was a possibility when i started.

(people have a tenancy to leave tops off of stuff at work and thats where i stole the filler from










you need to use some prep solvent to wipe it down on a clean rag. rubbing alcohol works good. Sometimes you need to sand between multiple coats.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
you need to use some prep solvent to wipe it down on a clean rag. rubbing alcohol works good. Sometimes you need to sand between multiple coats.

yes. the problem is the filler its self. im making progress but its slow....


----------



## imh073p

Hey guys quick update, got my hands on an h50 and i must say i am pleased, dropped 10c load over my V8 so i think it was worth the 85$


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Hey guys quick update, got my hands on an h50 and i must say i am pleased, dropped 10c load over my V8 so i think it was worth the 85$
























Congrats on the H50. I like mine too. That is a super nice, clean rig man. Super nice!


----------



## Striker36

sexy looking rig. i LOVE how those cards just fit lol


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hephasteus* 
You can't primer plastic. The oils in the plastic will mix with the oils in the primer and cause the paint/primer to have areas without oil that coagulate into those pinholes.

@ Hephasteus. Man you are really going to depress the people over at Rustoleum because they have this product line see and it, well, here: http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=119

Also the folks at wikipedia are going to be bummed too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primer_(paint

However, to be really really fair, the guys at Doctor Fausts Paint Clinic agree with you: http://www.paintingclinic.com/clinic/primer.htm

Maybe it's just Rustoleum trying to sell something but I like to give these guys the info instead of just saying don't do it. Let them decide, it builds brain cells.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Hey guys quick update, got my hands on an h50 and i must say i am pleased, dropped 10c load over my V8 so i think it was worth the 85$
























Its puts less stress on your stiff h50 lines if you mount it with the corsair logo upside down.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Hephasteus. Man you are really going to depress the people over at Rustoleum because they have this product line see and it, well, here: http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=119

Also the folks at wikipedia are going to be bummed too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primer_(paint

However, to be really really fair, the guys at Doctor Fausts Paint Clinic agree with you: http://www.paintingclinic.com/clinic/primer.htm

Maybe it's just Rustoleum trying to sell something but I like to give these guys the info instead of just saying don't do it. Let them decide, it builds brain cells.

i have painted ALLOT of plastic... that assumption is just plane wrong


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Hey guys quick update, got my hands on an h50 and i must say i am pleased, dropped 10c load over my V8 so i think it was worth the 85$
























Your build is so clean and tidy; I love it!









*Edit*** I keep looking at the picture of your rig, and then looking back at mine (repeat). I need to sleeve my cables & continue additional cable management. Compared to yours, mines u-g-l-y.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Its puts less stress on your stiff h50 lines if you mount it with the corsair logo upside down.

Agreed. My logo sits upside-down.


----------



## BriSleep

Oh yee of little faith. Out way before the projected release date CoolIT Systems has the ECO.

Not much better but a little better. Looks like the tubing is longer. Here's the chart: Attachment 153963
I mean, guys do push/pull to gain 3c right, why not get a better cooler?
Here's the link to thier site: http://www.coolitsystems.com/

The Egg has it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...TabStoreType=1

Performance Pc's has it: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27628

Google it guys, get some reviews don't just jump on it.

Oh yeah, there is already an owners club: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ners-club.html

As for Corsair, another message. They don't e-mail you, they e-mail you a link and you go to the link to see what they say. They again said they don't RMA parts unless they're defective. When I stated I don't care if it's defective, I wanted to give them a chance to own up to thier mistake, they replied by saying they will refer my case to a supervisor.

As for my rig. Know the fable "for the want of a nail"? Here's Todd singing it:







YouTube- Todd Rundgren - Want of a Nail
In my case it's for the want of some bolts and nuts. I have one of these: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/unde3gunpubr.html No, actually I don't, mine has two holes on each side instead of those nice slots. What I needed was this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/uinbrvebl.html

But I got what I got and it would be at least another week to fix it. However when you buy this: http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...p-224p1456.htm They give you nuts bolts & washers to fasten it to something like that bracket above. However, these guys: http://www.undesignsbrackets.com/products/ Who show great pictures on how to do it, Attachment 153969 don't give you the right screws. Or maybe it was Sidewinder that left them out of the bag, seeing as they sent me the wrong bracket in the first place. So, I need 3 of these: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ststma05in6t.html and 3 of these: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/stst6nyinlo.html

If I knew they came like this, I would have got this instead: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25588

So, we had to go to the doctor today, I have a massive sinus infection (steroids anti-biotics), then we went to dinner, then there was no time to drill holes or mount anything, much less drain res, unscrew all comp fittings, put in new comp fittings, put in new res, take out old res (other way), put in LED's in res & pump top, wait for glue to dry, put in new tubing, cramp down on comp fittings until my fingers bleed, fill new res, use old PSU to power pump and test for leaks. No leaks (there won't be), fill res, put in silver kills coils, turn on pump, put sides back on computer.









Of course, having this time made me wonder about a few different places to mount the pump.








It can mount to the grill next to the vid card, turn the rad around and the loop is cleaner. Never seen this done before, it will take 1" extra tubing, I have 10ft extra. Distance from pump, rad, cpu would be very short, to res, back to pump will be long.







With the pump on the back wall or the floor things get a little tight, especially if I add a new video card or two.

For the want of a bolt, the water cooling loop was delayed. Hmm, not very catchy. Oh, I can run it all anyway, zip tie it and bolt it later. I have to take the boys in for thier bath in the morning, then I'll take apart the loop.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Hey guys quick update, got my hands on an h50 and i must say i am pleased, dropped 10c load over my V8 so i think it was worth the 85$
























Oh man, I really like the look of those video cards. I hope they go back to it. I do not like the look of the Evga 470 & 480's.

Triple agreed, Mindy's logo is upside down.

Gotta get up early, night all!!


----------



## imh073p

Ill do that thanks guys!


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hey guys quick update, got my hands on an h50 and i must say i am pleased, dropped 10c load over my V8 so i think it was worth the 85$

























That looks amazing.


----------



## Striker36

i hate my dog today.... aparently last night she decided to go play in the wet paint.... i need to sand the WHOLE false floor down and get the fur lines out of it AND get the god groomed (she needs it any way) to get the paint out of her hair


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i hate my dog today.... aparently last night she decided to go play in the wet paint.... i need to sand the WHOLE false floor down and get the fur lines out of it AND get the god groomed (she needs it any way) to get the paint out of her hair


A painted dog. What color?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i hate my dog today.... aparently last night she decided to go play in the wet paint.... i need to sand the WHOLE false floor down and get the fur lines out of it AND get the god groomed (she needs it any way) to get the paint out of her hair

This reminds of a scene from Top Gear where i belive Jermy attempts too escape driving a realy fast car upp-side-down in a tunnel with the line: I'm sorry I can't... I'm busy... painting my Horse. xD


----------



## cjc75

Cooler Master rocks!

I received my replacement Front Panel for my Scout today!

My UPS guy had left a note on my door this morning before I left for work, aying the package was delivered to my apartment leasing office.

So on my way out to work, I drove over to the leasing office, to pick it up... and just as I parked, the UPS guy pulled in right behind me! He had still been driving all around and through, my complex, making his way to the office the long way.

He gave me my box and now I have it!

Soon as I get home from work tonight, I'm gonna open it up and install the new Front Panel!









Now I'm gonna save up a little more to replace the front fan with something a little better, and possibly mod a second front fan into the 5.25" bays to help my air out-take from my H50...


----------



## BriSleep

This is for those of you interested in the video card wars: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...fire,2622.html

If that didn't catch your attention, this was nabbed from that article:
Attachment 154051

Another opinion: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...review-18.html

I just keep wondering, how are these things going to get air??

Second edit: This is one way to cool them: http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...family=GeForce 400 Series Family I don't know if this link turned out right, it's to the 480 Hydro edition

Also, some good news, they are starting to drop in price, this started out around $460- despite what Amazon says. http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-P...3102108&sr=8-1
They're also getting more in stock, instead of "Notify me".

Here's the whole lineup, of course PNY has the lowest prices. I have nothing against them, I had one for 3 years. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ywords=GTX+480

Third Edit:
In fairness and for general interest, I found this: Attachment 154062
Know how I'm always saying they skimped on the Vreg, the circled areas are the Vreg chips a 5870 has 3 on each spot, so why doesn't the 5970 have six? ATI said they did it for power and thermal management. There _is_ a blank spot at the end of the rows. As far as I know the 4870 X2 was the only card that didn't cut back, that thing was a beast. Ergo 2 of any card in Crossfire or SLI is always better than 1 card with 2 GPU's.

And, I was right about the 5850, with water it can be clocked to 1000/1300.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


A painted dog. What color?


her left side has satin black speckles in the white and brown hair


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
her left side has satin black speckles in the white and brown hair









If I sent you my dog would you paint it too?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ill do that thanks guys!










I have to say.. You have one of the most beautiful build that I have seen. It just all fits together. The V8 did add to that beauty spark of red but the h-50 does not take away from the looks of the build either.. You Put the pieces in so right.. Great job.


----------



## kev_b

Since I put my H-50 in my Scout I had to have something to replace it with for my Lian-Li so I got the Noctua NH-D14, has anybody try to put one of these in a Scout yet?
The center 140 mm fan clears the window by 1/8 inch.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
If I sent you my dog would you paint it too?









lol sure.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Since I put my H-50 in my Scout I had to have something to replace it with for my Lian-Li so I got the Noctua NH-D14, has anybody try to put one of these in a Scout yet?
The center 140 mm fan clears the window by 1/8 inch.









Yeah Kev, in the past week, two at the most, click through and you'll see it. I think he ended up with no fan on the top window and 2 or 3mm clearance for the blowhole. So, you moved the H50? What did you use for TIM?

Here Kev: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9206870

Check it out, they now have Purple CCFL's: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=509

Sheesh!! See how much they're going to want for the Fermi water blocks, add your own LED's for effect: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27880


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah Kev, in the past week, two at the most, click through and you'll see it. I think he ended up with no fan on the top window and 2 or 3mm clearance for the blowhole. So, you moved the H50? What did you use for TIM?

Here Kev: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9206870

I use 1 of 2 types, either Zalman ZM-STG1 or SIGG Ultra-Chill, both brush on. I have never had a problem with the brush on stuff and it's easy to apply.


----------



## BriSleep

Wow, brush on. I'll have to look at that. I still use MX-3 but haven't had to use any in quite a while. Hmmm better check that my tube isn't dried out.


----------



## xquisit

I still have to sleeve my wires + change my H50 setups









Where do you guys recommend me buying black sleeving for all the wires in my scout? I wonder if I can add a UV cathode and spray the black sleeving (and hope it looks stealthy)..hmmm


----------



## imh073p

Hey thanks guys! This forum is totally humbling

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolmiester*


My humble effort





























OCNChimpin ftw!


----------



## BriSleep

His "humble effort". You know how much that rig must have cost? Maybe $6000-, maybe $7000-. That would humble me too!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I still have to sleeve my wires + change my H50 setups









Where do you guys recommend me buying black sleeving for all the wires in my scout? I wonder if I can add a UV cathode and spray the black sleeving (and hope it looks stealthy)..hmmm


I haven't done it, but I just happened to run across a guys post that is planning on sleeving. He's getting it from here: http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve.htm
They are in my vendor list, so someone here used them before.

Here, I found you two UV clear paint suppliers: http://www.bewild.com/clear-neon-spray-paint.html
http://www.starlight.com/blkpaint.html
Check resellerratings.com before you buy, make sure they're legit, I just picked them off the net.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I still have to sleeve my wires + change my H50 setups









Where do you guys recommend me buying black sleeving for all the wires in my scout? I wonder if I can add a UV cathode and spray the black sleeving (and hope it looks stealthy)..hmmm


I recommend ordering from furryletters on ebay. Get some 1/8th in. Clean Cut sleeving with some 1/4th in. heat shrink from genuinedealz.


----------



## BriSleep

Hmm, Enigma is noticeably absent. I hope he's not having trouble because of the SSD. Should have gave him my phone number just in case.


----------



## Enigma8750

No.. Bri.. I am here. I Gave away the Bumble Bee Build to a guy that made a 93 on his 7th. Grade Bible School .. He was elated. His Mom "asked do we owe you anything." and I told them "No, it was a free gift just like our Savior did."

I have a friend that wants me to make him a website for his new Law Firm. I still don't know what to tell him.

I started a Modding 101 Thread Class on OCN that has been eating my time for about another week.

Then I have the BUM Awards second week of the month.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
No.. Bri.. I am here. I Gave away the Bumble Bee Build to a guy that made a 93 on his 7th. Grade Bible School .. He was elated. His Mom "asked do we owe you anything." and I told them "No, it was a free gift just like our Savior did."

I have a friend that wants me to make him a website for his new Law Firm. I still don't know what to tell him.

I started a Modding 101 Thread Class on OCN that has been eating my time for about another week.

Then I have the BUM Awards second week of the month.

- I would bet that 7th grader was thrilled. Great stuff!

- As for the website... Well, I'm just glad I don't know HTML lol

- Link to the Modding 101 Thread please


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post9240672


----------



## BriSleep

Ok Enigma, I thought maybe the SSD messed you up, so, heads up on some older bioses (mine) you have to tell it that you're booting from an add in card for it to boot right.

Ok, I'm going in!! Attachment 154287


----------



## Rockr69

Anyway E, how did that ssd work out for you or have you even had the time to mess with it?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok Enigma, I thought maybe the SSD messed you up, so, heads up on some older bioses (mine) you have to tell it that you're booting from an add in card for it to boot right.

Ok, I'm going in!! Attachment 154287


Bri.. We are having the same problem.. every time I boot up I have to go into the bios and set the Boot order.

Windows had an update on 7 64 last week.. the problem has been for a week. This is some Weird shxx..


----------



## Enigma8750

Rocker.. I haven't added my new SSD yet because of this mess with the bios so I am waiting before adding another cog to the machinery.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


- I would bet that 7th grader was thrilled. Great stuff!

- As for the website... Well, I'm just glad I don't know HTML lol

- Link to the Modding 101 Thread please










The kid that won has Is from a very Catholic Home.. Lots of kids and one on the way. He is the second oldest. The dad has been unsuccessful at building a new computer but won't ask for help so now this kid has the nicest computer in the house.. His big brother was in my class. He got the Highest test grade two years ago and didn't get anything for it. So.. You can imagine. This guy is the King of the house right now... He called me that night to tell me how great it was, which was very nice of the family to do. It wasn't nessissary but it was cool. And he told me that his dad is even envious of the new Rig.. LOL..


----------



## Enigma8750

I don't know HTML.. I have the Microsoft Office 2007 Publisher that has a Web Site builder software, but it is still hard to do unless you know what you're doing and I DON'T..
I was going to get Free legal services for this deal but I am going to turn it down. I would rather pay him then do his darn site. Vista Print will do it for you in 15 mins.

+ I have been Playing the new Battlefield and I am a grade 9 now... I love being the Medic and the engineer.. I love fixing stuff.


----------



## Enigma8750

What do you guys think about the Modding 101 Thread..??? I have had about 300 hits on it so far in 3 days so people are looking at it. Godda go play scabble with the wife or I am Toast.. See you guys is a half hour.. LOL... it puts her to sleep.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The kid that won has Is from a very Catholic Home.. Lots of kids and one on the way. He is the second oldest. The dad has been unsuccessful at building a new computer but won't ask for help so now this kid has the nicest computer in the house.. His big brother was in my class. He got the Highest test grade two years ago and didn't get anything for it. So.. You can imagine. This guy is the King of the house right now... He called me that night to tell me how great it was, which was very nice of the family to do. It wasn't nessissary but it was cool. And he told me that his dad is even envious of the new Rig.. LOL..

















Lol nice! I bet all of his siblings are all over him about the rig.

Kind of funny to me that the dad won't ask for help. Oh well.. Hopefully by the time he gets his system up & running, the components won't be too obsolete.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
What do you guys think about the Modding 101 Thread..??? I have had about 300 hits on it so far in 3 days so people are looking at it. Godda go play scabble with the wife or I am Toast.. See you guys is a half hour.. LOL... it puts her to sleep.

The Modding 101 looks good so far Uncle, I'm sure it will become massive quite soon, could even publish your own book too


----------



## Enigma8750

Sooo.. Good to see you Nephew.. I have missed you and your wife's very beautiful face. You absolutely have to get a picture of her with a nursing cap on.. She looks good in hats.. I am so glad to see you on again. I was worried about you.. Thought you went walk a bout across country.. but it has been summer time in Aussie land. Looks like Florida might turn into a Prince Williams sound.. I say they should Napalm the Gulf for about a week and burn off all that oil before it makes it to shore..


----------



## Enigma8750

About the book.... I can't get anyone to read it all the way through.. It must suck or have a curse on it. I am calling it the Unreadable Novel. Maybe I need to market it to a different audience..


----------



## Enigma8750

The Cooler Master Girl... I really like this picture..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Bri.. We are having the same problem.. every time I boot up I have to go into the bios and set the Boot order.

Windows had an update on 7 64 last week.. the problem has been for a week. This is some Weird shxx..

Yeah, I really don't like the one major thing they changed. You used to be able to go into.....

Hey wait, you still can, it's just not as obvious as it used to be. Go Start>Control Panel>click on Programs & Features>you'll get a window>then click View Installed Updates>then scroll down untill you get a header of Microsoft Windows>then the two that installed on 4/27 are probably the offenders, you can't shift click so select each one then at the top click Uninstall an Update.
Make sure you turn off automatic updating first or they'll just re-install.

Now then, why didn't you have this Case Modding 101 thing _before_ I started on the water re-config? I have this battery powered drill & to mount the pump I needed two hole in the back of the case. I spent over an hour and a half trying to drill 2 holes!! The batteries died, I got out the "plug in drill" and I was done in 3 minutes!

ARGGGGGHHHHH!! I could have had half this loop done by now. Oh well, that's life, I heard this voice in my head of my friend saying "that drill has no torque" and realized I need the corded one. I'll get it all drained, tubed & re-connected tomorrow. I needed time for the glue to dry on the reservoir LED's anyway. There's always something that comes wrong anyway, like the LED holders, the O-rings were the wrong size and warped out when I tightened them.

I would volunteer Mindy to read your book but she's heavily involved in a Dragon series right now.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang, you ever hover your cursor over the green dots in someones rep line?? Enigmas says Enigma8750 is becoming famous. Photonmoo and I says "is acknowledged by some"!







Hmmm, gotta find something by Syrillian. Syrillian's says "Syrillian is a Legend". Oh, just because he's been here for 4 years, types 120wpm and has 12.5 posts per day.

Striker, check out the modding 101 guide, go to mnpctech.com, click on the Haf 922 mod at the bottom. Wicked!!

Oh, want to see what took an hour and a half? Attachment 154321 Mount bolted to case, pump bolted to mount, LED's attached and lit! Oh yeah, first was.... holes drilled for mount. Come on, it's only steel!! I probably could have punched through with a hammer and nail.


----------



## xquisit

I'm not sure if I'm selling my computer, but I have to talk to you guys about leaving.. it's hard leaving behind a great case.. how can I move on to something *bigger and better?*

Any suggestions? I want classy, but I have no need for the bars at top. I want something that would have room for a long GPU + WC'n (have a lot of reading to do).


----------



## BriSleep

An 800D gives you a lot of options, the new HAF X will be out soon, there are some giant Lian Li cases but I don't know which ones. A long GPU?? You must mean the 5970 because the new Nvidias are the same as a 5870.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The Cooler Master Girl... I really like this picture..











Gee maybe something is wrong with me but I really like the girl!!







The picture is ok, the girl is definitely better.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


An 800D gives you a lot of options, the new HAF X will be out soon, there are some giant Lian Li cases but I don't know which ones. A long GPU?? You must mean the 5970 because the new Nvidias are the same as a 5870.


5970 or SLI 480 :O

Not sure tbh, but if I do sell my computer these are the only two options.... or I can wait for the new ATI cards









I saw a classy huge Cooler Master case, any ideas? The front wasn't flat like a 800D (which is the only case I like so far, besides that one).


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


5970 or SLI 480 :O

Not sure tbh, but if I do sell my computer these are the only two options.... or I can wait for the new ATI cards









I saw a classy huge Cooler Master case, any ideas? The front wasn't flat like a 800D (which is the only case I like so far, besides that one).


See, the 480 is the same length as the 5870, Nvidia kept thier promise and made it wider instead of longer. SLI 2 480's is close to $1000-!! I'm going to do it but I'll bet the prices drop when they get more on hand.

I can't think of any Cooler Master cases that aren't on the website except the Haf X. Anyone got. Here, this is the Haf X. Attachment 154323 It's not flat but it's not much different than the Haf 932.

Or maybe it was this pic that made you think it's not flat! Attachment 154330 That's Lisa Kaye by the way.

I looked on coolermaster.com and didn't see anything unusual. Maybe Kev knows.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I'm not sure if I'm selling my computer, but I have to talk to you guys about leaving.. it's hard leaving behind a great case.. how can I move on to something *bigger and better?*

Any suggestions? I want classy, but I have no need for the bars at top. I want something that would have room for a long GPU + WC'n (have a lot of reading to do).


http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...81b339&x=0&y=0

or this...

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...hp?cPath=12_45

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146063

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811139001


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Sooo.. Good to see you Nephew.. I have missed you and your wife's very beautiful face. You absolutely have to get a picture of her with a nursing cap on.. She looks good in hats.. I am so glad to see you on again. I was worried about you.. Thought you went walk a bout across country.. but it has been summer time in Aussie land. Looks like Florida might turn into a Prince Williams sound.. I say they should Napalm the Gulf for about a week and burn off all that oil before it makes it to shore..

Hehe, thankies







I've missed you and everyone here too, I've hardly used my scouty in a while too









Everything's a bit hectic and all that jazz, had to keep an eye on the wifeypoo over the last 2 weeks, she's been terribly ill, if it persists, gonna have to take her into the hospital as per the docs orders...let's hope it doesn't get to that.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I'm not sure if I'm selling my computer, but I have to talk to you guys about leaving.. it's hard leaving behind a great case.. how can I move on to something *bigger and better?*

Any suggestions? I want classy, but I have no need for the bars at top. I want something that would have room for a long GPU + WC'n (have a lot of reading to do).


Get the CM storm sniper!
Longer case, room for 5970.

Fan controller built in.

Its not really better but it is a bigger case that has plenty of watercooling holes, great cable management, bulged out side for cable management, just a great case.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


- I would bet that 7th grader was thrilled. Great stuff!

- As for the website... Well, I'm just glad I don't know HTML lol

- Link to the Modding 101 Thread please










Lol, websites (even the most basic) use more than just HTML.
AJAX & PHP FTW









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I don't know HTML.. I have the Microsoft Office 2007 Publisher that has a Web Site builder software, but it is still hard to do unless you know what you're doing and I DON'T..


Yuk, nasty stuff right there. Sorry for any disrespect General E, but at least get a copy of Dreamweaver or something. I use CS3 Dreamweaver, but only for its great syntax highlighting. When I have no other options I use notepad(with line numbers turned on & word wrap off).
Check out the page I am working on at the moment -> http://www.saohatseestates.com/new/







Still in the making and yet to be presented to the client.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Gee maybe something is wrong with me but I really like the girl!!







The picture is ok, the girl is definitely better.


Maybe its just the dudes reflection (with a goofy grin) in the glass that puts me off, but also the blond looks a tad... well blond !


----------



## K10

Notepad++ is pretty cool for HTML. It's no Dreamweaver but if you're just doing simple HTML it definitely suffices.

Also...for anyone -

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Thanks for the accolades. I'm gonna be gone until later tomorrow but if anyone ever wants a banner made(storm scout or not), shoot me a PM and I'll be on it. Tell me what you want though. Striker36's took no more than a few minutes to make so it's no big deal or anything.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


See, the 480 is the same length as the 5870, Nvidia kept thier promise and made it wider instead of longer. SLI 2 480's is close to $1000-!! I'm going to do it but I'll bet the prices drop when they get more on hand.

I can't think of any Cooler Master cases that aren't on the website except the Haf X. Anyone got. Here, this is the Haf X. Attachment 154323 It's not flat but it's not much different than the Haf 932.

Or maybe it was this pic that made you think it's not flat! Attachment 154330 That's Lisa Kaye by the way.

I looked on coolermaster.com and didn't see anything unusual. Maybe Kev knows.


Not really feeling that case, I think my scout is more sext









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...81b339&x=0&y=0

or this...

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...hp?cPath=12_45

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146063

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811139001


I only like the 840







Would like a window + black interior though! (or white to pull of a sexy look)..

speaking of white that camo case is nice, too bad it's not a full tower!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Get the CM storm sniper!
Longer case, room for 5970.

Fan controller built in.

Its not really better but it is a bigger case that has plenty of watercooling holes, great cable management, bulged out side for cable management, just a great case.


I like the scout way more than the sniper. I knew this would be tough! I think the scout will be hard to replace, and for the price I got it.. it's worth keeping.

800d: I don't like the front.. it's kind've ugly.. the window shape is alright... not a huge fan.

840: looks very nice in the front, but has no window & black interior.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Notepad++ is pretty cool for HTML. It's no Dreamweaver but if you're just doing simple HTML it definitely suffices.

Also...for anyone -


Yeah, allot of coders use it. I get along fine just knowing line numbers(errors from php displayed and if I am lucky Hirebug to catch HTML & JS errors).
I used to be staff at http://www.x10hosting.com -> http://x10hosting.com/forums/members/defectalisman.html
I still have my account on the staff server







Unlimited and fairly unrestricted


----------



## imh073p

Hey if anyone here has some spare power to lend for the chimp challenge, evga is stompin us we need folders! Its only for the next like 40 hours or so.....Gpu client would be awesome


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Anyone have there PSU facing down? i tried this,to help with my cable management and i am getting like a low of 27c, my lowest before for my CPU was 32c, so it seems to help but i am wondering could having the PSU facing down with the fan blowing down through the fan exit hole in the bottom of the case do any damage to the PSU itself.

Any advice would be great - going to get some pics taken soon, now that i have tidied the cables a bit more


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

You can finally add me to the list of Owners :


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey gang, you ever hover your cursor over the green dots in someones rep line?? Enigmas says Enigma8750 is becoming famous. Photonmoo and I says "is acknowledged by some"!







Hmmm, gotta find something by Syrillian. Syrillian's says "Syrillian is a Legend". Oh, just because he's been here for 4 years, types 120wpm and has 12.5 posts per day.

Striker, check out the modding 101 guide, go to mnpctech.com, click on the Haf 922 mod at the bottom. Wicked!!

Oh, want to see what took an hour and a half? Mount bolted to case, pump bolted to mount, LED's attached and lit! Oh yeah, first was.... holes drilled for mount. Come on, it's only steel!! I probably could have punched through with a hammer and nail.










first. thats really cool with the rep thing.

second ill be sure to check out the HAF 922 (is it the Overkill mod?)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I'm not sure if I'm selling my computer, but I have to talk to you guys about leaving.. it's hard leaving behind a great case.. how can I move on to something *bigger and better?*

Any suggestions? I want classy, but I have no need for the bars at top. I want something that would have room for a long GPU + WC'n (have a lot of reading to do).


if i were to trade my scout in i would take a serous look at the TJ07 its a clean case with LOTS of options and more than enough room for any thing you throw at it. BUT its rather expensive...

WOW! its been a busy few days on my end. i haven't even looked in the shop in 2







i helped my friend move out of his dorm at WPI on Wednesday and then i got killed at work yesterday and his mom (practically my second mom) took me to dinner







. and my girlfriend is coming home from Smith tonight (WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) so ill probably be hanging out with her most of Sunday and Saturday afternoon and going to Cabellas with my dad tomorrow morning... (WOOT! Main trip and guns!!)

im probably going to be away from my project and my computers for a couple days









oh. and i need to get that server i was given online too.....


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


You can finally add me to the list of Owners :




















Welcome to the club! Any lover of Spongebob is friend to me. Drop by the first page and pick up the club php and drop in you sig line and you're done!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I'm not sure if I'm selling my computer, but I have to talk to you guys about leaving.. it's hard leaving behind a great case.. how can I move on to something *bigger and better?*

Any suggestions? I want classy, but I have no need for the bars at top. I want something that would have room for a long GPU + WC'n (have a lot of reading to do).


Give the dragonlord series a look from Lancool by Lian-Li. You'll either like em or you won't. I'm moving into one hopefully later this year and use the Scout as a home server. I could cut him up to fit bigger cards inside, but he's just to damn pretty!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hey guys quick update, got my hands on an h50 and i must say i am pleased, dropped 10c load over my V8 so i think it was worth the 85$

























I love how our rigs look visually nearly identical, with both of us having a TX850W, H50, and dual GPUs. I'm waiting on getting two GTX 285s myself and sell these 250s.

How the hell did you get your cable management so clean with that TX850W?! The whole bottom of my case is a pool of spare wires







!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

added the sig thing - its official you cant get rid of me now








while i was tiding up my cables i tried to remove the HDD bay - how the hell do i remove it??? the screws are a kind that i havent seen before what screwdriver do i use?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


added the sig thing - its official you cant get rid of me now








while i was tiding up my cables i tried to remove the HDD bay - how the hell do i remove it??? the screws are a kind that i havent seen before what screwdriver do i use?


Those are called rivets and the "screwdriver" you need is a drill







More pics of the inside will be "cough" "cough" necessary to complete you membership.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

okay that would be why








any kind of driver in particular?


----------



## Rockr69

Check out this link; Enigma's Modding 101. These are the things you'll need to properly mod cases. Of course if you're like the rest of us you won't be able to get everything at once, so start with a corded dremel w/reinforced cutoff wheels and a corded drill or 18v or better cordless drill and bits.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

the ONLY mod i want to do is to remove the HDD drive bay, thats it no other mods are needed so what drill that can be purchased in the UK would be best for this?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


the ONLY mod i want to do is to remove the HDD drive bay, thats it no other mods are needed so what drill that can be purchased in the UK would be best for this?


any corded 3/8" chuck drill and bits. Pawn shops second hand stores would be a great place to start.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


any corded 3/8" chuck drill and bits. Pawn shops second hand stores would be a great place to start.


Rocker is correct. you dont even need corded (but its a good idea) if you have one with like an 18 volt or better battery

and to get the rivets you will need a 1/8th drill bit and to get them out you ONLY drill through the heads to separate them from the shaft. then take a punch or pliers or something and knock the part that's holding every thing in place. their are 8 holding the thing in. 4 top 4 bottom

hope that helps!

-Striker36


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Anyone have there PSU facing down? i tried this,to help with my cable management and i am getting like a low of 27c, my lowest before for my CPU was 32c, so it seems to help but i am wondering could having the PSU facing down with the fan blowing down through the fan exit hole in the bottom of the case do any damage to the PSU itself.

Any advice would be great - going to get some pics taken soon, now that i have tidied the cables a bit more

Nope, it won't hurt the PSU one bit, most new PSU's face down.
Mindy's faces down and back when I had a Scout it faced down: Attachment 154428









My new PSU faces down. This is the famous pic 18: Attachment 154429

After I get back from errands, I'm going to drain this puppy and start cutting tubes.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
Rocker is correct. you dont even need corded (but its a good idea) if you have one with like an 18 volt or better battery

and to get the rivets you will need a 1/8th drill bit and to get them out you ONLY drill through the heads to separate them from the shaft. then take a punch or pliers or something and knock the part that's holding every thing in place. their are 8 holding the thing in. 4 top 4 bottom

hope that helps!

-Striker36

I don't know, mine's 19.2V but it's kinda old and wasn't used when I first got it. Plus its just a cheap brand. My old 12V Makita was stronger and lasted longer than this one (Kawasaki). Yeah, but my friend got a pretty new corded drill at the Pawn USA for $38-.

Don't you just need to knock the head off the rivets like in the window?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I don't know, mine's 19.2V but it's kinda old and wasn't used when I first got it. Plus its just a cheap brand. My old 12V Makita was stronger and lasted longer than this one (Kawasaki). Yeah, but my friend got a pretty new corded drill at the Pawn USA for $38-.

Don't you just need to knock the head off the rivets like in the window?


the 1/8th drill bit will take out just enough material to separate the head from the shaft and allow you to knock the back off with out any damage to any thing but the rivet and if you do punch through the whole accidentally its the same size so it wont hurt any thing


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


I love how our rigs look visually nearly identical, with both of us having a TX850W, H50, and dual GPUs. I'm waiting on getting two GTX 285s myself and sell these 250s.

How the hell did you get your cable management so clean with that TX850W?! The whole bottom of my case is a pool of spare wires







!


Its a nightmare behind the mobo tray but the ole' scout pulled through with some awesome cable management in the end. Ya i had to use all my bodyweight to get that back panel on lol.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Its a nightmare behind the mobo tray but the ole' scout pulled through with some awesome cable management in the end. Ya i had to use all my bodyweight to get that back panel on lol.










What's that black door thing in front of the HDD tray?


----------



## imh073p

Oh thats just a cover i made, there are several guys in here on the first page that have made covers too. Most of the other ones range from being made out out of foam/cardboard/acrylic/perspex to even an old vcr case. Crafty bunch those scouts. I got most of my ideas for this build from just looking at this thread honestly. The first page is put together very well, lots of examples of cable management/case mods/covers/window mods/fan configurations. I wish the other case threads had the same layout.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Anyone have there PSU facing down? i tried this,to help with my cable management and i am getting like a low of 27c, my lowest before for my CPU was 32c, so it seems to help but i am wondering could having the PSU facing down with the fan blowing down through the fan exit hole in the bottom of the case do any damage to the PSU itself.

Any advice would be great - going to get some pics taken soon, now that i have tidied the cables a bit more


PSU fans don't blow air into the case at all. They are all exhausting air out of the rear of the unit, so in fact your downward facing psu is intaking air from the bottom of the case or from the interior of the case if it is mounted fan facing up and exhausting it out the back. The reason your CPU temp went down is the PSU is no longer diverting the up and out airflow from your CPU cooler robbing it of cool air. Also having you PSU intaking air cool air from under the case it will extend the life of your PSU if you keep it clean. Blow it out once a month with some canned air and you'll be fine.


----------



## BriSleep

*Yipeeeeee!!!!!!!*
*We just got a call, we are now the owners of a house!!!* 




























Well, not until June 17th but we sign zeee papers on Monday!
We don't have any pics because we didn't want to jinx it, seeing as our name was on 3 houses before this one but here's a pic from the listing of the back yard. No landscaping, I have a clean slate to work with. 








Attachment 154443
Attachment 154446Found a pic of the front!! Sheesh, I have great news and absolutely no one is here.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

*Yipeeeeee!!!!!!!*
*We just got a call, we are now the owners of a house!!!*





























Well, not until June 17th but we sign zeee papers on Monday!
We don't have any pics because we didn't want to jinx it, seeing as our name was on 3 houses before this one but here's a pic from the listing of the back yard. No landscaping, I have a clean slate to work with.









Attachment 154443
Attachment 154446
Found a pic of the front!! Sheesh, I have great news and absolutely no one is here.


WOOT!!!!!!!!!! and it looks like you will have a nice little shop in their too (leave a car in the drive way?)


----------



## Enigma8750

ConCrete Drive way.. Ummmmmm.....







Gaaarage and place for work shop...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


*Yipeeeeee!!!!!!!*
*We just got a call, we are now the owners of a house!!!* 




























Well, not until June 17th but we sign zeee papers on Monday!
We don't have any pics because we didn't want to jinx it, seeing as our name was on 3 houses before this one but here's a pic from the listing of the back yard. No landscaping, I have a clean slate to work with. 








Attachment 154443
Attachment 154446Found a pic of the front!! Sheesh, I have great news and absolutely no one is here.


Awww quit your whining and keep celebrating














Congrats!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


ConCrete Drive way.. Ummmmmm.....







Gaaarage and place for work shop...


















ROFLMAO!!!!! That is so me right now!! Yeah, you guys are great. The car_ has_ to go in there..... a little more to the right, little more, little more..... Sccccreeeeccch! Perfect! *The rest is Mine all Mine!!!*Spray paint, Power Tools, maybe and external radiator for our computers, a 3hp pump pushing water over all our hardware!! Maybe some room for a solar collector on the roof, the front does face southeast, I think. Haven't been there in the morning yet. 
We're so jazzed, Mindy got so much paperwork done and calls made and things that have been hanging are done. I re-plumbed the whole loop in 2 hours. *The spin res is fantastic!!* It's exactly the peace of mind I need. It worked the first time and absolutely no leaks. Oh & only had to use one angle fitting. That's 3 times now with no leaks. Hmmmm, maybe I should do this professionally? 
Well I'm beat, Mindy's beat, the dogs are beat. I'm shutting everything down, I'll put my panels on tomorrow and clean up my desk, tools, etc, etc. 
Oh yeah, we're going to sign in time to get the tax rebate, new energy efficient furnace (also with a rebate), new central A/C, new "on demand" water heater (yet another rebate). Then we have to have ramps built, the bathroom handicap equipped & finally we can move in. Hopefully by the end of June.

Hey, has anyone got Avatar on Blue Ray yet?? I read in the news that people are having lots of trouble getting it to play if thier Blue Ray dirve isn't updated. I'm not going to spend $25- on a disk that won't run because they have overzealous DRM on it. 
Night all!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Nice house there Bri.
Just a question, why do Americans build their houses out of wood. Its such a fire risk and is just not as strong as bricks and mortar ?

On another note I would say in the next week my current mod will be finished and I will be putting up photos.
I was thinking is there any such thing as like a signature ring here on OCN ? Something where a club of people all agree to place a link from each other members in their sig ?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Nice house there Bri.
Just a question, why do Americans build their houses out of wood. Its such a fire risk and is just not as strong as bricks and mortar ?

On another note I would say in the next week my current mod will be finished and I will be putting up photos.
I was thinking is there any such thing as like a signature ring here on OCN ? Something where a club of people all agree to place a link from each other members in their sig ?

I had a nice paragraph going and I got a GSOD. I'll have to re-check all my connections in the morning.

So.... DefecT!! Thanks for the compliment. It's 1262sq ft., 3 bedrooms, 2 full bathrooms, laundry area off the hall from the Garage. A 2 car Garage, 2"x6" walls, most have 2"x4"s it has and extra layer of insulation & vinyl siding. There's no landscaping at all but three sides of the fence (wood) are also new & as Enigma pointed it out, it has a concrete driveway. It's actually textured and colored concrete.
Our trailer is only 800sq ft., no garage, 2 bedrooms but one is full of our clutter that most people put in the garage, 2 very very small bathrooms & the extra one's bathtub is full of Mindy's old books. It's 14ft x 60ft, so it's really cramped in every room. The house will be an *extreme* change to what we've had for the past 18 years.

Anyway, they use wood here because it's pretty abundant and houses go up fast. Wood also makes the houses less expensive. Houses made of stone or brick get to be pretty expensive. A brick house the same size as ours would be at least 3 times the price. They use Gypsum board, aka drywall, on the inside to help make it more fire resistant and just started using insulation that is fire ******ent.

Signature rings. No, they don't have them here, I haven't seen one of those in quite a few years. Actually since I had my own website, haven't seen one since then. Anyone else??


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
PSU fans don't blow air into the case at all. They are all exhausting air out of the rear of the unit, so in fact your downward facing psu is intaking air from the bottom of the case or from the interior of the case if it is mounted fan facing up and exhausting it out the back. The reason your CPU temp went down is the PSU is no longer diverting the up and out airflow from your CPU cooler robbing it of cool air. Also having you PSU intaking air cool air from under the case it will extend the life of your PSU if you keep it clean. Blow it out once a month with some canned air and you'll be fine.

Okay thanks for the info, thought it would be better to make sure. Yeah from now on i will be cleaning it out every couple of weeks - just need to get some compressed air. Once i get the HDD section removed i will be able to consider a GPU upgrade, maybe to 2 x 5850, when the time comes for an upgrade


----------



## Rayshi

Back in Brazil brick houses are way cheeper than in the US.
Building a house US style in Brazil would be SSOOOOOO CHEAP. 
They are so overpriced in the US. 
But I guess it because Manual Labor is very expensive too(in the US).

My dad build a 4 story house.
Garage at ground level.
Living room, kitchen, Office, and Dining room, restroom at on the second floor.
3 Bedrooms, 2 Bathrooms, TV Room on Third floor.
and in the Top right under roof(aka attic) was my computer room so I had a whole floor for myself.
Also a huge backyard.
for 250~ish thousand dollars (we paid in reals so that's a rough estimate).
That was around 3 years before I moved to the US so that makes it 8 years go?

Brazilian Houses are made of Brick. But in Brazil we need way less insulation than here because the temperatures don't usually go under 35-40F(In Sao Paulo there is) and never go above 100F. so there was no need for AC either.

The point I'm trying to make is wood houses are kind of unique to US...xD

(I'm in no mood right now to proof read this....sorry)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Okay thanks for the info, thought it would be better to make sure. Yeah from now on i will be cleaning it out every couple of weeks - just need to get some compressed air. Once i get the HDD section removed i will be able to consider a GPU upgrade, maybe to 2 x 5850, when the time comes for an upgrade










The 5850 will just fit with no mod to the HDD cage, but yes two 5850s will spank some ass!


----------



## DefecTalisman

I got a compressor today. I wanted a 24l('cause its going to be kept inside the flat)), but ended up getting the 50l for the same price and with the same 4 piece air set(air gun, grease gun[never gonna use], spray gun and tire pump/gauge). I have been waiting for to long and the scout really needs fresh air. Plus I am already enjoying being able to blow off stuff I have cut








The only problem is on my balcony on the 3rd floor of the flat its damn noisy and noise is a "thing" in these flats.



















Also got some other stuff every day for the last few days





















(pictures at a later date)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *defectalisman*


i got a compressor today. I wanted a 24l('cause its going to be kept inside the flat)), but ended up getting the 50l for the same price and with the same 4 piece air set(air gun, grease gun[never gonna use], spray gun and tire pump/gauge). I have been waiting for to long and the scout really needs fresh air. Plus i am already enjoying being able to blow off stuff i have cut








the only problem is on my balcony on the 3rd floor of the flat its damn noisy and noise is a "thing" in these flats.



















also got some other stuff every day for the last few days





















(pictures at a later date)


nice!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
The 5850 will just fit with no mod to the HDD cage, but yes two 5850s will spank some ass!

i beg to differ, the single 5850 i have BARELY fits, i have had to have the wires go through the spaces in the HDD section for the cables to fit without worry of them snapping off at the edges i will have to remove the HDD bay when i add my second card. got quite an expensive upgrade coming i think :

1. 5850 i will most likely go with the exact model i already have at about Â£220
2. A second hard drive fir my recorded TV shows and such Â£50-80
3. a High Def TV Tuner about Â£50-60 i think

so looking at about Â£300 for my next upgrade


----------



## BriSleep

Yeah, some of the new modified design ATI cards are longer than the reference cards because of the way they're set up. Then there are some like the XFX 5850 Black that is just a pinch longer than the PCB because they cut it's nose down so more people could use it.

Oh, nice air comressor DefecT, gotta get me one of those for my new shop. It will make all kinds of work so much easier!

I remembered another reason why we use wood. At least here in Earthquake country (had 2 tremors yesterday), a wood home is made to flex when a quake hits. Bricks and mortar usually get torn up a bit but sometimes don't show it 'till much later in the life of the house. Leading people to thing that thier home is fine when in fact a lot of the mortar was loosened or cracked.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Its a nightmare behind the mobo tray but the ole' scout pulled through with some awesome cable management in the end. Ya i had to use all my bodyweight to get that back panel on lol.









Lol it looks like mine! Haha, this image makes you human again.

Yeah, I use the bodyweight technique too


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Lol it looks like mine! Haha, this image makes you human again.

Yeah, I use the bodyweight technique too









Yea I use the rubber hammer and my son to press two sides while I get the other to sides then My knee on the other side for a base and in one sharp bam boom and then press and push.. that side goes on like it was suppose to fit there.. Clear as MUD.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea I use the rubber hammer and my son to press two sides while I get the other to sides then My knee on the other side for a base and in one sharp bam boom and then press and push.. that side goes on like it was suppose to fit there.. Clear as MUD.


LOL

I use a 1 man technique: Lay Scout on it's window panel side down on mattress
Bottom 2 inserts first - Hold with left elbow
Align the top 2 inserts - Hold with right elbow
Push panel forward into front inserts with both forearms
Hold bottom of panel with my thigh
Push back of panel in (to finish off) with 1 free hand
Use same free hand to screw in thumb-screws
Ta da!


----------



## K10

It was really easy for me once I figured out a good technique:
1. Place the case(doesn't need to be the Storm Scout) on your bed(or couch) on it's left side WITHOUT the left side panel on. 
2. Position the wires so that none of them will be hanging out. 
3. Align the right side panel into the designated position
4. Apply your body weight with force onto the right side panel and push it into place using one of your hands. 
5. Apply thumbscrews...done

Sorry if my instructions aren't clear. It's a bit hard to explain.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


i beg to differ, the single 5850 i have BARELY fits, i have had to have the wires go through the spaces in the HDD section for the cables to fit without worry of them snapping off at the edges i will have to remove the HDD bay when i add my second card. got quite an expensive upgrade coming i think :

1. 5850 i will most likely go with the exact model i already have at about Â£220
2. A second hard drive fir my recorded TV shows and such Â£50-80
3. a High Def TV Tuner about Â£50-60 i think

so looking at about Â£300 for my next upgrade


That's why I said will "just" fit.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


It was really easy for me once I figured out a good technique:
1. Place the case(doesn't need to be the Storm Scout) on your bed(or couch) on it's left side WITHOUT the left side panel on. 
2. Position the wires so that none of them will be hanging out. 
3. Align the right side panel into the designated position
4. Apply your body weight with force onto the right side panel and push it into place using one of your hands. 
5. Apply thumbscrews...done

Sorry if my instructions aren't clear. It's a bit hard to explain.


Actually that's how I do it, used to be the couch, now it's the recliner. It's not too bad, I have to do this with my Haf too, with it though you can put the front of the panel into a round bit then swivel the panel on. I had to do it 2 times this morning before I stopped getting the GSOD. Actually I think my vid card was knocked around by the tubing a little.


----------



## kev_b

I have 3 modular psu, it helps a lot with the side panels, I still need 2 hands but at least I dont have to lay it on it's side or sit on it.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Useless Info of the Week...*

How much Voltage does your LED for your HDD and Power Case light use and what is the wattage.

Answer 3.3 Volts of DC Power and 4.7 Micro-Watts


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Useless Info of the Week...*

How much Voltage does your LED for your HDD and Power Case light use and what is the wattage.

Answer 3.3 Volts of DC Power and 4.7 Micro-Watts





















I'm sure I've heard more useless information this week than that. Plus, I'm happy to know more and more about the Scout.


----------



## Striker36

RAWR! i got a new tool today







well 12 actually... just a Leatherman multi-tool. might make the moding a little faster. but w/e. just letting you guys know that i should be able to get some work in on the scout tomorrow if you care


----------



## Enigma8750

*I got one of these for Christmas like 8 years ago and I still use it.

Then I got another one this year for my Birthday. I got it in my Truck.
Those are handy.

*


----------



## BriSleep

Hey guys, I have pics from the water cooling change over. I post to 3 threads on OCN.
Should I post the pics here and link on the others or post to the W/C pics thread and link the other 2 forums??


----------



## Striker36

my dad knew i needed a new knife for work (i broke mine last week) so he got me that one with his rewards points on his Cabela's card seance we were in the store in Mane any way


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I Will have to post some updated Pictures of this case, its my Media Hub computer. Posted awhile back with a pic of it along side my main gaming rig.

I love working with the case. Waiting on a Blu Ray drive To Arrive, then I will take some pics.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*I got one of these for Christmas like 8 years ago and I still use it.

Then I got another one this year for my Birthday. I got it in my Truck.
Those are handy.

*










I have one of those. Not that nice of quality lol but I do use it a lot.
It is very useful


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


I have one of those. Not that nice of quality lol but I do use it a lot.
It is very useful


yea i had one of the off brand ones for about 2 years and it was kinda junk and i broke it on Tuesday... and Dad just so happened to find a rack full of them for a reasonable price and told me to pick one for less than $75 so i got the $45 one. (on sale. not just cheap) i can tell by the feel of this one that it is a MUCH better quality than my last one. and the blade on the knife is sharper than some razors i have seen


----------



## Enigma8750

I think the Leatherman's is like the Craftsman of that series. GOod toOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey guys, I have pics from the water cooling change over. I post to 3 threads on OCN.
Should I post the pics here and link on the others or post to the W/C pics thread and link the other 2 forums??










Post your links so we can visit Mutiple times.. Bri..


----------



## DefecTalisman

I was googling trying to find the wonder tool I have/had(its rusted badly) and I saw this -> http://www.orvis.com/store/product.a..._feeds-_-83094
Now that looks like something that I might use. To carry a chunky leatherman is impractical for me.
The 1 I use to use was more like a vice grip with phillips/flat screw drivers, knife and a few other useful things. A bit more chunky than a leatherman, but could do harder/heavier graft. I got tired of carrying it around and it ended up lying around and rusting over the past couple of years.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I think the Leatherman's is like the Craftsman of that series. GOod toOL


craftsman tools are overrated.... i sold them when i worked for Sears in high school and i was never all that impressed with them. at the shop i work at now all we use are Husky and Snap-On hand tools with Maketa power tools where ever possible and they are just better... Craftsman tools WERE good when my dad was building his library of tools but in the past 15 years or so the quality has gone down hill...


----------



## Edgarejc

I have a Gerber Flik 22
(http://www.gerber-tools.com/Gerber-Flik-22-01054.htm)










Ive had it for 2 years and its never let me down!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That's why I said will "just" fit.

Yeah without a doubt the HHD rack will have to be removed to get the second in there - just not sure if i will have enough slots as i wonna get a TV tuner as well but the 5850 takes up 2 slots and with a wifi card as well i might not have the room for the 2 x 5850, TV Tuner and Wifi Card - so i might have to hold off the second 5850 until i have got a bigger case and Motherboard with more slots


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Yeah without a doubt the HHD rack will have to be removed to get the second in there - just not sure if i will have enough slots as i wonna get a TV tuner as well but the 5850 takes up 2 slots and with a wifi card as well i might not have the room for the 2 x 5850, TV Tuner and Wifi Card - so i might have to hold off the second 5850 until i have got a bigger case and Motherboard with more slots

why not pull out the wi-fi card and get one of the USB dongles? then you get every thing you want


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgarejc* 
I have a Gerber Flik 22
(http://www.gerber-tools.com/Gerber-Flik-22-01054.htm)










Ive had it for 2 years and its never let me down!









I am a huge fan of gerber blades!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
why not pull out the wi-fi card and get one of the USB dongles? then you get every thing you want

thats a possibility, any links to any good ones? i am on Win7 64bit if that makes any difference


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
thats a possibility, any links to any good ones? i am on Win7 64bit if that makes any difference

we use THIS on all the computers where i work and even with ALLOT of radio interference they are nearly flawless. and the problems with them aren't even the products fault as much as the dopes i work with


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

cheers, i will see if i can find that anywhere in the UK.
i will probably wait on the second 5850 until i need it more and go with the TV Tuner and wait until i get the second 5850 before i get the USB wifi dongle


----------



## Striker36

in the end its up to you. afterall its YOUR scout







but if i have an idea that might make things work i throw it out weather or not it will actually help or not XD


----------



## Rockr69

The original multi-tool


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
The original multi-tool

no.









THAT is the original multi-tool


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
no.









THAT is the original multi-tool


----------



## Striker36

it rocks doesn't it rocker?


----------



## linkin93

make it an ipad and you get the idea


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*











make it an ipad and you get the idea










Whats a iPad, a electronic version of a laddies sanitary pad


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Whats a iPad, a electronic version of a laddies sanitary pad










No that would be Austin Power's flat if he were sponsored by Apple. YEAH BABY YEAH! Do I make you randy? well do I?


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*











make it an ipad and you get the idea










haha


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*











make it an ipad and you get the idea










But the Rock has only one Ring Tone..














And 3G does have double the range. but the Dropped calls with the rock is pretty High..


----------



## BriSleep

@ ArmageddonAsh Mindy's Scout has this one sticking out of it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833124389
But I paid more because I had to get it locally. Never had a problem yet, looks like the one Striker posted may be the updated version.

You guys talking about Multi-tools. The Lawyer that handled my case with the army had a Victorinox (the original Swiss Army knife) for about 18 years, one day he put it on his desk, he was a Colenel in the U.S. Army, turned his back for a few minutes and it was gone. To make it up to him his wife got him this one: http://theluggageprofessionals.com.a...rmy-knife.html
Attachment 154711

Then while I was looking for that one I found this one: http://casanovasadventures.com/catalog/knife/p706.htm 
Attachment 154712

Personally I like the rock, but if you're going to cut something with it, it should be obsidion or flint.

@DefecT. iPad, looking like some great monolith it rises up out of the clutter of loud computers (usually PC's), then flashes on with a multitude of expensive apps and features that no one can afford. 
http://www.apple.com/ipad/
Basically it's an over glorified tablet computer.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ ArmageddonAsh Mindy's Scout has this one sticking out of it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833124389
But I paid more because I had to get it locally. Never had a problem yet, looks like the one Striker posted may be the updated version.

You guys talking about Multi-tools. The Lawyer that handled my case with the army had a Victorinox (the original Swiss Army knife) for about 18 years, one day he put it on his desk, he was a Colenel in the U.S. Army, turned his back for a few minutes and it was gone. To make it up to him his wife got him this one: http://theluggageprofessionals.com.a...rmy-knife.html
Attachment 154711

Then while I was looking for that one I found this one: http://casanovasadventures.com/catalog/knife/p706.htm 
Attachment 154712

Personally I like the rock, but if you're going to cut something with it, it should be obsidion or flint.

@DefecT. iPad, looking like some great monolith it rises up out of the clutter of loud computers (usually PC's), then flashes on with a multitude of expensive apps and features that no one can afford. 
http://www.apple.com/ipad/
Basically it's an over glorified tablet computer.


to the knife
holy crap

to the ipad. i would put it more inline with a REALLY glorified e-book reader... even my sisters crappy tablet can display flash. her kindle can not


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
to the knife
holy crap

to the ipad. i would put it more inline with a REALLY glorified e-book reader... even my sisters crappy tablet can display flash. her kindle can not

Yeah, that's basically what PC World said, it's a full color backlit e-book reader that needs to be charged _a lot_.

Hey gang, was getting ready to leave and saw this, look at the bottom of this post where it says hidden drawer and the links for open and closed.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9301067


----------



## Bowlerguy92

Hey guys, I just ordered this case and a HIS ATI Radeon HD 5830. I now understand that this card won't fit in this case....or will it? Is there any mod or just suggestion you guys have or use to fit that card in there? I really don't want to have to send either the case or the card back







.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Okay cheers, i will see if i can find one within UK, Newegg dont deliver to UK


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bowlerguy92* 
Hey guys, I just ordered this case and a HIS ATI Radeon HD 5830. I now understand that this card won't fit in this case....or will it? Is there any mod or just suggestion you guys have or use to fit that card in there? I really don't want to have to send either the case or the card back







.

the 5830 should fit. the 5850s fit and the 5870s fit with some AMD motherboards with out modification (if you dont need the bottom drive bay) or you can drill out 8 rivets and take the HDD cage out and get one of the 5.25 inch HDD cage adapters


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey gang, was getting ready to leave and saw this, look at the bottom of this post where it says hidden drawer and the links for open and closed.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9301067

if i had a free drive bay i would TOTALLY make one of those


----------



## Bowlerguy92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


the 5830 should fit. the 5850s fit and the 5870s fit with some AMD motherboards with out modification (if you dont need the bottom drive bay) or you can drill out 8 rivets and take the HDD cage out and get one of the 5.25 inch HDD cage adapters


That's awesome news! I can't wait to build this thing.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bowlerguy92*


That's awesome news! I can't wait to build this thing.


its a really grate case. i had allot o ffun taking mine apart









OH! and welcome to OCN!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Love the Stash Bay...


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I have decided that I may not after all use this case in my next build due to the no 5870's without removing the hdd tray, as I may get a raid array and I want to custom watercool, so I might go with the Tempest EVO


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. I remember someone posted a detailed description of how to remove the top panel out of the Scout, but I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know how to do it? Thanks.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey everyone. I remember someone posted a detailed description of how to remove the top panel out of the Scout, but I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know how to do it? Thanks.


It's on page 1 and is as follows;

Remove front panel. disconnect all wiring that goes to the top panel. Remove optical drive and anything in the 5.25" bays. Remove two front screws of top panel (in the top corners behind front panel). Remove the top fan and the remaining two screws in the rear top of the top panel. Reaching in through the 5.25" bay gently pull some slack in the wiring. This may require some force, just use caution. When you have enough slack, start to pull up on the top panel. At first it will seem like it's still connected, but it is not. Firm and gentle force will cause it come away from the case. Snake out the wiring and voila! You have done it! Good Luck!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It's on page 1 and is as follows;

Remove front panel. disconnect all wiring that goes to the top panel. Remove optical drive and anything in the 5.25" bays. Remove two front screws of top panel (in the top corners behind front panel). Remove the top fan and the remaining two screws in the rear top of the top panel. Reaching in through the 5.25" bay gently pull some slack in the wiring. This may require some force, just use caution. When you have enough slack, start to pull up on the top panel. At first it will seem like it's still connected, but it is not. Firm and gentle force will cause it come away from the case. Snake out the wiring and voila! You have done it! Good Luck!


Thanks Rockr. I should of looked on the first page, but + rep anyway.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Love the Stash Bay...











In my mind this has _got_ to be mod of the year!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Hey everyone. I remember someone posted a detailed description of how to remove the top panel out of the Scout, but I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know how to do it? Thanks.

I know it's not exactly the same but yesterday I posted to the Haf board that we were discussing the same things here. So today, ROM3000 posts this here and it may have been 21 hours ago but...

Here: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9300919

Here's yesterday where they crossed our paths, the timing was much closer though: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9299071


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Finished stealthing my optical drive. However, I think I might have threw the tray off its original operating plane by sagging it with more weight. It works, reads fine, but just makes faint clicking noise. I will reattach the stock faceplate and test it to make sure that is the case, then I can try again and make further modifications.

Materials needed.
DVD Drive, Scout's stock bay cover, tin snip, 3M 4010 clear double sided mounting tape, and patience of course. If anyone needs detailed instructions let me know.

Enjoy.

Not to take away from the stealth stash tray, but this to me is more worthy of mod of the year, besides my Lian-Li PCI bracket mod (shameless plug)


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


But the Rock has only one Ring Tone..














And 3G does have double the range. but the Dropped calls with the rock is pretty High..


The stone can handle being thrown around, dropped and getting wet better than the iPhone. Both make great coasters, also when you are in a coffee shop and the table just won't stop wobbling, both make a great wedge under the suspect table leg.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@DefecT. iPad, looking like some great monolith it rises up out of the clutter of loud computers (usually PC's), then flashes on with a multitude of expensive apps and features that no one can afford. 
http://www.apple.com/ipad/
Basically it's an over glorified tablet computer.


I knew what it was(although I have taken no intrest in it), I was just comparing it (phonetically) to to these


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Not to take away from the stealth stash tray, but this to me is more worthy of mod of the year, besides my Lian-Li PCI bracket mod (shameless plug)










Yep, that is great too. The difference, that was 3 weeks ago and for my memory cells that was a loonnnnggggg time ago. I rely on you guys to remind me that things like this were done.
The bracket mod is fantastic too, but, if you W/C a GPU with a full cover, you really have to put screws in or you can warp & destroy your mobo.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
The stone can handle being thrown around, dropped and getting wet better than the iPhone. Both make great coasters, also when you are in a coffee shop and the table just won't stop wobbling, both make a great wedge under the suspect table leg.

I knew what it was(although I have taken no intrest in it), I was just comparing it (phonetically) to to these









Yep, I don't know if that's possible though because the iPad was over rated and all wet when it came out. These weren't. The iPad is outrageously priced for what it does. These usually aren't.









These are usually a necessity. The iPad defintely is _not_.







These are usually sanitary and packed in sterile conditions, the iPad is not! Oh, I could go on but I'm getting yelled at. More fun later.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. General Order One. Sanitary napkins and other female biodegradables should not be JPeged on the Post. Please guys.. What happened to the Rock.. The Rock was Funny. Female tolietry's.. Not too.. funny.. I admit.. A little Funny but not funny. come on Guys.. Look lets go back to the rock please.





































1. What does a rock want to be when it grows up?
A Rock Star

2. What do you call a dog who collects rocks?
A Rockhound

3. What do you do to a baby rock?
Rock it

4. What is a rock's favorite kind of music?
Rock 'N Roll

5. Where do rocks sleep?
Bedrock

6. How do rocks wash their clothes?
On the rock cycle

7. What is a rock's favorite transportation?
A rocket ship

8. What is a rock's favorite cereal?
Cocoa Pebbles

9. Where is a rock's favorite golf course?
Pebble Beach

10. What is a rock's favorite television show?
"Third Rock from the Sun"

Excuse me sir, But have you seen my Frog.. Its Green.


----------



## Striker36

some times i get mad at my self for starting things......







lol


----------



## BriSleep

Ahhhh, this is the stuff I live for!!


----------



## Bradey

Nice! E


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. I love the kid with the frog in his mouth.. I think this is a kid I played with when I was a little kid. I recognize the Frog.


----------



## BriSleep

Well, we did it. Just got back from over 2 hours of signing papers promising to pay for a house for the next 30 years. If we live that long!







It's not absolutely ours yet, but it's hard to see anything that would keep them from signing it over. I can't wait to change the locks!!

I love the pic of the rock tower in the middle of the river. Of course the military has always had rock signal methods, they're very reliable an can either last a lifetime or be destroyed so no one sees what you're doing. They would have to figure out the signals any way.

Guys, if you haven't gone and done it all ready, you can go to Enigma's Case Modding 101 thread, now linked in my sig and you can vote as to if it's helpfull or not.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Well, we did it. Just got back from over 2 hours of signing papers promising to pay for a house for the next 30 years. If we live that long!







It's not absolutely ours yet, but it's hard to see anything that would keep them from signing it over. I can't wait to change the locks!!

I love the pic of the rock tower in the middle of the river. Of course the military has always had rock signal methods, they're very reliable an can either last a lifetime or be destroyed so no one sees what you're doing. They would have to figure out the signals any way.

Guys, if you haven't gone and done it all ready, you can go to Enigma's Case Modding 101 thread, now linked in my sig and you can vote as to if it's helpfull or not.


Congrats Bri. I hope everything goes well for you and Mindy.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gang.
News from Corsair. They are working with me, so far, to get an updated power supply for me. It hasn't happened yet so I will not commit to saying this is resolved but I have everything but the password and RMA number.

As always, I'll let you know.


----------



## clee413

After about 5 years of owning my American Express - Blue Card, I earned about 11,000 rewards points. Sure, it sounds like a lot, but actually 9,000 points is worth about $50.00.









I wasn't actually *trying* to earn points, so forgetting about it helped me save the points I earned. Anyways, I decided to cash in 9,000 points for a $50.00 Best Buy gift card.

My plan was to order a 2nd internal hard drive so I could have RAID. Being the genius that I am (sarcasm), I didn't *first* check to see if Best Buy carried the same model HD I currently have (see sig rig specs).









Oh well, back to the drawing board. Maybe I should pick up one of those new spiffy USB 3.0 external hard drives.


----------



## BriSleep

@ Clee. The 1tb WD Caviar Black. Isn't it the WD1001FALS? 
Oooooooh, when did BB switch to the WD10000LSRTL?? Last time I bought one there, oh Christmas time, it was still the WD1001FALS. Doesn't it just matter that it's a 1tb drive? I asked on the Evga boards if I could do it with both my drives, one being WD and one Seagate and they said no problem. The only reason I didn't go through with it was because I'd have to start with clean drives and install everything again.

I think you can do it, they're both 1tb, both 32mb cache, both 7200rpm. I could ask WD if you want.

Oh other news, the rep from coolitsystems.com posted on the W/C board to speak up in the discussion of the Eco against the H50. Here's the thread: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...t-corsair.html
Here's coolit's link: http://www.coolitsystems.com/


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey Gang.
News from Corsair. They are working with me, so far, to get an updated power supply for me. It hasn't happened yet so I will not commit to saying this is resolved but I have everything but the password and RMA number.

As always, I'll let you know.










When I RMA'd my 2 year old 1000 watt.. it took them 3 weeks solid and they sent me a brand new one.. I had to send in my old one.


----------



## Enigma8750

I can remember when Seagate was the only Drive to buy.. They were great. Then they bought Maxtor and they started falling apart in droves.. Instead of bringing Maxtor up to speed they brought down the Bentley of HHD. Now Fujitsu and WD are the best IMO.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Clee. The 1tb WD Caviar Black. Isn't it the WD1001FALS?
Oooooooh, when did BB switch to the WD10000LSRTL?? Last time I bought one there, oh Christmas time, it was still the WD1001FALS. Doesn't it just matter that it's a 1tb drive? I asked on the Evga boards if I could do it with both my drives, one being WD and one Seagate and they said no problem. The only reason I didn't go through with it was because I'd have to start with clean drives and install everything again.

I think you can do it, they're both 1tb, both 32mb cache, both 7200rpm. I could ask WD if you want.

Yes, I have the WD1001FALS.

I think you're right that it just has to match storage capacity & speed. Not sure if even the cache size has to match. I would need to look more into it.

Call it OCD (I do), but I just like the idea of having 2 exact matching hard drives for a RAID set up. I know I'm weird, but I am what I am.

I appreciate the offer to ask WD for information on RAID, but that's not necessary. If needed, I can always ask them, myself.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I can remember when Seagate was the only Drive to buy.. They were great. Then they bought Maxtor and they started falling apart in droves.. Instead of bringing Maxtor up to speed they brought down the Bentley of HHD. Now Fujitsu and WD are the best IMO.

I agree with you. When I was building my first rig, most of my buddies were big Seagate supporters. So, I was influenced with Seagate as #1 in my mind.

Then after digging in further, I noticed Seagate was having some issues with the Barracuda line. After time and time of hearing horror stories with the Barracuda, I decided to go back to the tried & true, Western Digital. WD made a name for themselves based on Storage, so I figure I can't go wrong.

I still have a Seagate External 500GB Desktop Hard Drive & its been great. No personal bad experiences, but I just hate hearing those horror stories and taking a risk on experiencing it, hands on.


----------



## clee413

Quick (personal) gaming update.

I have been playing Starcraft II - Beta. After installing my 2nd 5770 I noticed a strange bug in game-play.

Long story, short:

80% of the time, at the start of a match, several "Minerals" and 1 or 2 "Vespian Gas" will be "invisible".

Along with this issue, if any units go passed an "invisible line" (in game) they would disappear, and no long be able to be re-selected.

Conclusion:

After some searching, I found out I was not alone. Several people had posted the same issues..

It seems the bug/error is isolated to the following:

5000 Series ATI Video Cards
CrossfireX Technology
AI Optimizing
So, I disabled CrossfireX (through the CCC GUI), and disabled AI optimization.

Therefore, I'm pretty much running the game without any of the same problems, but without my 2nd 5770.

Hopefully Blizzard will have this issue fixed, at least, before the final release is out.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh.. Clee.. you were asking if Cache size not Matching would hinder your raid 0.. IDK but I would say going with twins is the safe choice. Its always better with twins..LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Quick (personal) gaming update.

I have been playing Starcraft II - Beta. After installing my 2nd 5770 I noticed a strange bug in game-play.

Long story, short:

80% of the time, at the start of a match, several "Minerals" and 1 or 2 "Vespian Gas" will be "invisible".

Along with this issue, if any units go passed an "invisible line" (in game) they would disappear, and no long be able to be re-selected.

Conclusion:

After some searching, I found out I was not alone. Several people had posted the same issues..

It seems the bug/error is isolated to the following:

5000 Series ATI Video Cards
CrossfireX Technology
AI Optimizing
So, I disabled CrossfireX (through the CCC GUI), and disabled AI optimization.

Therefore, I'm pretty much running the game without any of the same problems, but without my 2nd 5770.

Hopefully Blizzard will have this issue fixed, at least, before the final release is out.


Yes.. Battlefield was glitchy at first.. Water would strobe out on me or glass windows would strobe. The game updated and no problems anymore. Running everything with Crossfire 5770s with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Ohh.. Clee.. you were asking if Cache size not Matching would hinder your raid 0.. IDK but I would say going with twins is the safe choice. Its always better with twins..LOL

LoL.. Agreed!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yes.. Battlefield was glitchy at first.. Water would strobe out on me or glass windows would strobe. The game updated and no problems anymore. Running everything with Crossfire 5770s with all the bells and whistles.

I'm giving Blizzard the benefit of the doubt, and letting this issue slide (as a consumer) because it is BETA mode.

If this issue persists in the final release, they'd better be ready for an angry e-mail with plenty of exclamation marks!


----------



## Enigma8750

Except for these twins..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Ohh.. Clee.. you were asking if Cache size not Matching would hinder your raid 0.. IDK but I would say going with twins is the safe choice. Its always better with twins..LOL


idk about the HDDs.. i just like twins

















but yea would think that as long as they have the same numbers it wouldn't mater if they were 2 completely different drives.

a TB drive at 7500 RPM with 32 meg cash will act like any other TB drive at 7500 RPM with 32meg cash regardless of ID numbers right?


----------



## Rockr69

A friend of mine sent this story to me in an email and I was so touched by it I have to share. I'm not being political or preachy, it's just a heart warming tale with a bit of what would you do? I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.

two Choices

What would you do?....you make the choice. Don't look for a punch line, there isn't one. Read it anyway. My question is: Would you have made the same choice?
At a fundraising dinner for a school that serves children with learning disabilities, the father of one of the students delivered a speech that would never be forgotten by all who attended. After extolling the school and its

dedicated staff, he offered a question:

'When not interfered with by outside influences, everything nature does, is done with perfection.

Yet my son, Shay, cannot learn things as other children do. He cannot understand things as other children do.
Where is the natural order of things in my son?'
The audience was stilled by the query.

The father continued. 'I believe that when a child like Shay, who was mentally and physically disabled comes into the world, an opportunity to realize true human nature presents itself, and it comes in the way other people treat that child.'

Then he told the following story:

Shay and I had walked past a park where some boys Shay knew were playing baseball. Shay asked, 'Do you think they'll let me play?' I knew that most of the boys would not want someone like Shay on their team, but as a father I also understood that if my son were allowed to play, it would give him a much-needed sense of belonging and some confidence to be accepted by others in spite of his handicaps.

I approached one of the boys on the field and asked (not expecting much) if Shay could play. The boy looked around for guidance and said, 'We're losing by six runs and the game is in the eighth inning. I guess he can be on our team and we'll try to put him in to bat in the ninth inning.'

Shay struggled over to the team's bench and, with a broad smile, put on a team shirt. I watched with a small tear in my eye and warmth in my heart. The boys saw my joy at my son being accepted.

In the bottom of the eighth inning, Shay's team scored a few runs but was still behind by three.

In the top of the ninth inning, Shay put on a glove and played in the right field. Even though no hits came his way, he was obviously ecstatic just to be in the game and on the field, grinning from ear to ear as I waved to him from the stands.

In the bottom of the ninth inning, Shay's team scored again.

Now, with two outs and the bases loaded, the potential winning run was on base and Shay was scheduled to be next at bat.

At this juncture, do they let Shay bat and give away their chance to win the game?

Surprisingly, Shay was given the bat. Everyone knew that a hit was all but impossible because Shay didn't even know how to hold the bat properly, much less connect with the ball..

However, as Shay stepped up to the

plate, the pitcher, recognizing that the other team was putting winning aside for this moment in Shay's life, moved in a few steps to lob the ball in softly so Shay could at least make contact.

The first pitch came and Shay swung clumsily and missed.

The pitcher again took a few steps forward to toss the ball softly towards Shay.

As the pitch came in, Shay swung at the ball and hit a slow ground ball right back to the pitcher.

The game would now be over.

The pitcher picked up the soft grounder and could have easily thrown the ball to the first baseman.

Shay would have been out and that would have been the end of the game.

Instead, the pitcher threw the ball right over the first baseman's head, out of reach of all team mates.

Everyone from the stands and both teams started yelling, 'Shay, run to first!

Run to first!'

Never in his life had Shay ever run that far, but he made it to first base.

He scampered down the baseline, wide-eyed and startled.

Everyone yelled, 'Run to second, run to second!'

Catching his breath, Shay awkwardly ran towards second, gleaming and struggling to make it to the base.

B y the time Shay rounded towards second base, the right fielder had the ball . the smallest guy on their team who now had his first chance to be the hero for his team.

He could have thrown the ball to the second-baseman for the tag, but he understood the pitcher's intentions so he, too, intentionally threw the ball high and far over the third-baseman's head.

Shay ran toward third base deliriously as the runners ahead of him circled the bases toward home.

All were screaming, 'Shay, Shay, Shay, all the Way Shay'

Shay reached third base because the opposing shortstop ran to help him by turning him in the direction of third base, and shouted, 'Run to third!

Shay, run to third!'

As Shay rounded third, the boys from both teams, and the spectators, were on their feet screaming, 'Shay, run home! Run home!'

Shay ran to home, stepped on the plate, and was cheered as the hero who hit the grand slam and won the game for his team

'That day', said the father softly with tears now rolling down his face, 'the boys from both teams helped bring a piece of true love and humanity into this world'.

Shay didn't make it to another summer. He died that winter, having never forgotten being the hero and making me so happy, and coming home and seeing his Mother tearfully embrace her little hero of the day!

AND NOW A LITTLE FOOT NOTE TO THIS STORY:

We all send thousands of jokes through the e-mail without a second thought, but when it comes to sending messages about life choices, people hesitate.

The crude, vulgar, and often obscene pass freely through cyberspace, but public discussion about decency is too often suppressed in our schools and workplaces.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


A friend of mine sent this story to me in an email and I was so touched by it I have to share. I'm not being political or preachy, it's just a heart warming tale with a bit of what would you do? I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.

two Choices

What would you do?....you make the choice. Don't look for a punch line, there isn't one. Read it anyway. My question is: Would you have made the same choice?
At a fundraising dinner for a school that serves children with learning disabilities, the father of one of the students delivered a speech that would never be forgotten by all who attended. After extolling the school and its


thats a powerful story....

my SR year in high school i has an independent study for the whole year and i chose to take my case managers class as the location for that open period (i have some relatively savvier LDs my self and was coded as a special education student because of my dyslexia and other problems i would rather not get into. im not handicapped in any way but i dont learn in a way that is congruent to the stranded school curriculum) but her class was right in the middle of the special needs wing of my school and because i rarely needed to do any homework in that class and i got the project done really early in the first semester (so it was a free block) i would often go help the special needs kids off the buses and help the paras with any thing they needed. those experiences can have a profound impact on the way you see things.

i remember my buddy Danny he has Downs syndrome and functions at about an 8 year old level (he was 22 when i last saw him) who would bring a different toy car every day to show to his para. one day i took a shoe bod FULL of my mach box cars that i never played with to school to give him. i have never seen any one so happy in my life. every day after i gave him those the third thing he would do when he came in would be to find me and give me a hug.

hes a grate guy. i liked him allot.

the closing to that story is so true. my inbox is full of crude or vulgar jokes every day. and its rare to hear about this stuff.... more people should tell their stories.

as for the question. i for one would have done the same thing as the team that was about to win.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


After about 5 years of owning my American Express - Blue Card, I earned about 11,000 rewards points. Sure, it sounds like a lot, but actually 9,000 points is worth about $50.00.









I wasn't actually *trying* to earn points, so forgetting about it helped me save the points I earned. Anyways, I decided to cash in 9,000 points for a $50.00 Best Buy gift card.

My plan was to order a 2nd internal hard drive so I could have RAID. Being the genius that I am (sarcasm), I didn't *first* check to see if Best Buy carried the same model HD I currently have (see sig rig specs).









Oh well, back to the drawing board. Maybe I should pick up one of those new spiffy USB 3.0 external hard drives.










That'd be cool.
If I had a 50$ gift card for bestbuy I would probably get Geeksquad service.

JK jk everyone. LOL ( I don't want a picture of lindsay lohan eating a manwhich as my avatar lol, I read that on someone's sig.)
I would get a usb 3.0 adapter I think because my mobo has 2.0usb. Which is still plenty fast.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crucial09* 
that'd be cool.
If i had a 50$ gift card for bestbuy i would probably get geeksquad service.

Jk jk everyone. Lol ( i don't want a picture of lindsay lohan eating a manwhich as my avatar lol, i read that on someone's sig.)
i would get a usb 3.0 adapter i think because my mobo has 2.0usb. Which is still plenty fast.

Lulz good call


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Okay.. General Order One. Sanitary napkins and other female biodegradables should not be JPeged on the Post. Please guys.. What happened to the Rock.. The Rock was Funny. Female tolietry's.. Not too.. funny.. I admit.. A little Funny but not funny. come on Guys.. Look lets go back to the rock please.


I thought it a tad odd to post the pic, but needed it to get the point across :s
No more sissy photos I promise. Is it just rock or would a little light metal count ?


----------



## K10

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...e-dustpan.html

teehee


----------



## DefecTalisman

Lol, To much time for something that would cost me next to nothing from the guys that walk the street with home made brooms, feather dusters and dustpans
















I don't have a photo of the sheet of aluminium I got. I found a place in town called Metal Central. The sell everything from tiny offcuts of aluminium/copper/m.steel/s.steel/brass/etc... to huge monster thick blocks and solid bars thicker than me








Upside is they are pretty cheap and the can laser cut and have a water jet on site


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Lol, To much time for something that would cost me next to nothing from the guys that walk the street with home made brooms, feather dusters and dustpans
















I don't have a photo of the sheet of aluminium I got. I found a place in town called Metal Central. The sell everything from tiny offcuts of aluminium/copper/m.steel/s.steel/brass/etc... to huge monster thick blocks and solid bars thicker than me








Upside is they are pretty cheap and the can laser cut and have a water jet on site









It took like an hour....


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


It took like an hour....


Nicely done for an hours work







I always liked dustpans with LONG handles







Saves bending down and showing plumbers crack.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Nicely done for an hours work







I always liked dustpans with LONG handles







Saves bending down and showing plumbers crack.


thanks...I might put caulk on the back edges so they're sealed. It's not necessary though.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

gonna get some upgrades done this week end, looking at the best Fans to get with the best air flow but as quiet as possible. Going to replace the side fans, intake fan and the fan at the back (going to tough to figure out how to do that)

going to also buy my TV Tuner, need to have another look see how many slots i have free after that i think i have 1 or 2 but cant remember, the Wifi card might get removed for a good USB replacement to give room for the second 5850 once i think its time for the upgrade


----------



## Bradey

fan at back = easy
un screw the fan
disconnect cable from the black cable holders,
disconnect the molex at the back(behind the mobo)
pull molex out 
volia


----------



## Rayshi

Do you guys recommend any good dust filters?


----------



## Enigma8750

Rashi... Anything that you can wash out with water.


----------



## clee413

Newegg is having a 24 hour sale today.

Since the sale is time-sensitive, just in case anybody is not on Newegg's mailing list or hasn't checked the site today, I wanted to inform you.

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail...dex-_-E0-_-HDD


----------



## K10

Gonna post this again because I feel like it:

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...e-dustpan.html


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


fan at back = easy
un screw the fan
disconnect cable from the black cable holders,
disconnect the molex at the back(behind the mobo)
pull molex out 
volia


Okay thanks i will give that a try


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Gonna post this again because I feel like it:

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...e-dustpan.html











Great dustpan K10 but like the one guy said you seriously could kill somoeone with that. I guess it's better than having a loaded shotgun by your bed though.


----------



## simtafa

Hey folks!!

I just built this rig for myself. Can I be a member of this club? I am in love with this case. Check out the pics. I am a very open-minded person so don't hesitate to leave a comment&suggestion. Btw, this is my first built.

P.S.:The parts that will get replaced when I have money are marked by a mad-face in the signature.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


Hey folks!!

I just built this rig for myself. Can I be a member of this club? I am in love with this case. Check out the pics. I am a very open-minded person so don't hesitate to leave a comment&suggestion. Btw, this is my first built.

P.S.:The parts that will get replaced when I have money are marked by a mad-face in the signature.










wow i thought my cables were a mess!
how many hard drives do you have? do you think it prevents much cool air getting into the case?

EDIT : just looked at ya sig


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


Hey folks!!

I just built this rig for myself. Can I be a member of this club? I am in love with this case. Check out the pics. I am a very open-minded person so don't hesitate to leave a comment&suggestion. Btw, this is my first built.

P.S.:The parts that will get replaced when I have money are marked by a mad-face in the signature.










Jeez! Get some zip ties and organize, and tuck those cable away.
You will get lower temps from better airflow.

It will also look much nicer too.

Great computer though!!!


----------



## simtafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


wow i thought my cables were a mess!
how many hard drives do you have? do you think it prevents much cool air getting into the case?

EDIT : just looked at ya sig











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Jeez! Get some zip ties and organize, and tuck those cable away.
You will get lower temps from better airflow.

It will also look much nicer too.

Great computer though!!!



Yeah, Since it was my first built, I wasn't concerned about the wire management. Just connected everything where it belongs.







I was so excited I couldn't sleep until my PSU arrived. Those 2 WD were used to in a Dell Desktop. When I will get 1 TB HDD, those will go away and will put 1 hdd at the top the other at the bottom leading the greater air-flow.(Hopefully).

Also, I plan to buy MSI GTS250 TwinFrozr. When I get it, I'll work on the wire management. Will post pics when I'm done. One question I have: If I put a 120 mm fan on the window, (pushing air out) would that help cooling inside the case?

Thanks for suggestions and compliments.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


YThose 2 WD were used to in a Dell Desktop. When I will get 1 TB HDD, those will go away and will put 1 hdd at the top the other at the bottom leading the greater air-flow.(Hopefully).

Also, I plan to buy MSI GTS250 TwinFrozr. When I get it, I'll work on the wire management. Will post pics when I'm done. One question I have: If I put a 120 mm fan on the window, (pushing air out) would that help cooling inside the case?

Thanks for suggestions and compliments.


Are those 2 wd the same model? I would throw those in raid0 if they are. I would suggest having the window fan blow into the case as well. I would also say save a little bit more $ for an hd 5770 unless you fold or play games that perform better on nvidia cards. Nice scout btw. Feel to check out the first page for cable management examples when you get around to it, there are some really stunning examples. Cheers


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


Yeah, Since it was my first built, I wasn't concerned about the wire management. Just connected everything where it belongs.







I was so excited I couldn't sleep until my PSU arrived. Those 2 WD were used to in a Dell Desktop. When I will get 1 TB HDD, those will go away and will put 1 hdd at the top the other at the bottom leading the greater air-flow.(Hopefully).

Also, I plan to buy MSI GTS250 TwinFrozr. When I get it, I'll work on the wire management. Will post pics when I'm done. One question I have: If I put a 120 mm fan on the window, (pushing air out) would that help cooling inside the case?

Thanks for suggestions and compliments.


I highly doubt that putting a 120mm side fan as an exhaust will benefit at all.
If anything it would prevent the cold air intake from reaching the comonents.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Are those 2 wd the same model? I would throw those in raid0 if they are. I would suggest having the window fan blow into the case as well. I would also say save a little bit more $ for an hd 5770 unless you fold or play games that perform better on nvidia cards. Nice scout btw. Feel to check out the first page for cable management examples when you get around to it, there are some really stunning examples. Cheers










Yeah, I have two of the same HDD. 160 GB WD. They belong to the Dell. I wanna sell the Dell so they will eventually have to go. I kinda like PhysX feature by Nvidia. I played Batman:AA. I was blown. Also, I keep reading graphics driver failures for ATI cards. To be honest, I am not a big fan of ATI.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


Yeah, I have two of the same HDD. 160 GB WD. They belong to the Dell. I wanna sell the Dell so they will eventually have to go. I kinda like PhysX feature by Nvidia. I played Batman:AA. I was blown. Also, I keep reading graphics driver failures for ATI cards. To be honest, I am not a big fan of ATI.


Ya i dont blame you, i have owned both and they have their own uses. But still i would go with a gtx 260 minimum.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


One question I have: If I put a 120 mm fan on the window, (pushing air out) would that help cooling inside the case?


Just a word of advice, its always better to have more air pushing in(positive air flow) the case rather than sucking out(negative air flow). This way you avoid dust being sucked in through all the small openings in the case.
Also think how the air is going to flow through the case. If you exhaust it on the side, it wont reach the VREG and CPU, which kinda defies the point of adding another fan.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

!!!Stupid Question Warning!!!

How do i know if my side fans are pulling air into the case rather then taking it out? i have 2 cheapish fans at the moment but want to replace them and the other 2 120mm fans (suggestions?) and wondering how i can tell that i have ther fans set the right way round for what i want, like having the fan near the HDD intaking air while the others take it out


----------



## Bradey

a piece of toliet paper
place it next to the fan


----------



## Hephasteus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Hephasteus. Man you are really going to depress the people over at Rustoleum because they have this product line see and it, well, here: http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=119

Also the folks at wikipedia are going to be bummed too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primer_(paint

However, to be really really fair, the guys at Doctor Fausts Paint Clinic agree with you: http://www.paintingclinic.com/clinic/primer.htm

Maybe it's just Rustoleum trying to sell something but I like to give these guys the info instead of just saying don't do it. Let them decide, it builds brain cells.


That's how you learn chemistry. By watching what things do. Fish eyeing pin holing are all chemical processes turning physical as the paint dries. It depends as much on the formulation of the paint as it does anything. Even using a different color can cause a different result because paint makers really only care about achieving the end result of highly bonded dry paint.

Not all plastics are fomulated the same and even NOT being able to successfully paint a new plastic but having no trouble with it after it's "cured" out in the atmosphere for some time.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


!!!Stupid Question Warning!!!

How do i know if my side fans are pulling air into the case rather then taking it out? i have 2 cheapish fans at the moment but want to replace them and the other 2 120mm fans (suggestions?) and wondering how i can tell that i have ther fans set the right way round for what i want, like having the fan near the HDD intaking air while the others take it out


allot of fans have an arrow on the side pointing in the direction of flow or the direction of rotation. but if your fan doesn't have any of those usually the hologram side is the intake side. (on my R4s it is at least) but if your not sure the TP method works wonderfuly

side note







copy pasta)

the reactor project hasn't been put on hold or any thing but im just not finding any time to work on it with my girl friend being home. i have been going out with her like every night









i brought some stuff with me to work today though so i might get something done.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

KEEPING THE THREAD ALIVE!!!! 
I Havn't done any mods to it yet but i would like to put a false floor to cover up the PSU/wires and something to block the Hard drives. I did however add two 120mm CM RS4 side panel fans and another 120mm fan in the CD drive rack area, Plus the stock 140mm & 120mm fans. Oh and added a red LED strip on the ceiling of the case to give it a cool gloom effect. The air flow with the added fan's is amazing. My cpu never exceeds 50c now. Still loving the Scout!
Attachment 155072
Attachment 155073
Attachment 155074


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


KEEPING THE THREAD ALIVE!!!! 
I Havn't done any mods to it yet but i would like to put a false floor to cover up the PSU/wires and something to block the Hard drives. I did however add two 120mm CM RS4 side panel fans and another 120mm fan in the CD drive rack area, Plus the stock 140mm & 120mm fans. Oh and added a red LED strip on the ceiling of the case to give it a cool gloom effect. The air flow with the added fan's is amazing. My cpu never exceeds 50c now. Still loving the Scout!


looks good man! i love the glow from the LEDs


----------



## Bowlerguy92

I got all of my parts and built this rig up beautiful. The case is excellent but I do have a question. Is the rear exhaust fan with the LED's an always on fan or climate controlled? It hasn't come on yet but the other two fans work great. It was only on for maybe 30 minutes. If it's supposed to be on then I need to check my wiring...


----------



## Striker36

it should be an always on fan. you might want to check your wires or put in for an RMA on it. CM is pretty good about that stuff

Oh and i updated the work log a little while ago.

(with epic MS paint skilz)

-Striker36


----------



## Mudfrog

This case is awesome.. Been having some issues with my OC lately so I'm running at the stock speed of my cpu (2.8) and my idle temp is 23c and the load temp is 28c.. Thats just insane









No major mods.. just added the 2x 120mm fans to the door and added a 140mm fan to the front where the 5.25 bays are.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I was wondering if anyone here would know of a way to find South Africans on Overclock.net ?
Also just have to say this. Halo : Reach Beta is damn good. Been playing it for over a week now and haven't touched Halo 3


----------



## Striker36

hey every one. you should all send up some good luck wishes for BriSleep. hes getting fitted for his new leg today.

im a ninja and i know things


----------



## baldo_1013

little upgrade


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks for letting me into it.. I have been looking into BriSleep and I have found some other interesting things about our bionic Friend.

Before...









NOW.. after much new work.. here he is now..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
hey every one. you should all send up some good luck wishes for BriSleep. hes getting fitted for his new leg today.

im a ninja and i know things









Hey Bri, I hope your leg fitting went well for today and I expect to see pics of you sporting those platform pimp shoes you still have from the 70's


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
little upgrade





































Wow Baldo. I think the best part of your build if I can name a few.. Your wire job is just beautiful. I love the way you used the Stacker Hard drive unit in the front of the 5 1/4 drive bays.. and the amazingly clean build and now you add a Fermi too... Wow... I am impressed.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thanks for letting me into it.. I have been looking into BriSleep and I have found some other interesting things about our bionic Friend.










NOW.. after much new work.. here he is now..










Well, Road Warrior and Burning Man are much closer to the truth than bionic man.








The Burning Man does become Nevadas third largest city every year, each year is always bigger than the one before and brings much needed income to both Reno/Sparks and all the towns between here and Gerlach (about 70 miles N.) which is the last thing you see before the Black Rock desert. Here's a plug without any shame, in fact much pride that we provide access and life to just about the biggest source of free expression in the United States. You can run around naked, fully armored, body painted, whatever, there's 2 rules. What you do _can not_ hurt anyone else. What goes in to the desert with you _must_ come out with you. Here's the link: http://burningman.com/









Now then, the leg went on pretty fast, a record setting 35 minutes with only one adjustment. I usually will have to go back at least 4 more times to work out minor things but with this one I can put my foot under me, meaning I can bend my knee much farther, it's sitting very flat and extremely straight compared to previous prosthetics and as of right now I don't need an extra suspension sleeve. Meaning, less plastic covering my skin. So, Striker gave me a lesson in picuture posting, lets see if this works.









So how do you like it guys?? It will get a lighter color as it's exposed to the sun and as the lamination off gasses.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. Bri.. I hope your new foot fits.. I know your a Sweet heart but I found someone prettier than you Bri..










Is she not gorgeous.


----------



## BriSleep

@ baldo_1013 Swwweeeeet setup!! Let us know how that 470 performs for you. You *do* play games right??

Is it me or is the type on here looking smaller? Also was anyone else here yesterday when the whole OCN system went down??


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Well, Road Warrior and Burning Man are much closer to the truth than bionic man.








The Burning Man does become Nevadas third largest city every year, each year is always bigger than the one before and brings much needed income to both Reno/Sparks and all the towns between here and Gerlach (about 70 miles N.) which is the last thing you see before the Black Rock desert. Here's a plug without any shame, in fact much pride that we provide access and life to just about the biggest source of free expression in the United States. You can run around naked, fully armored, body painted, whatever, there's 2 rules. What you do _can not_ hurt anyone else. What goes in to the desert with you _must_ come out with you. Here's the link: http://burningman.com/









Now then, the leg went on pretty fast, a record setting 35 minutes with only one adjustment. I usually will have to go back at least 4 more times to work out minor things but with this one I can put my foot under me, meaning I can bend my knee much farther, it's sitting very flat and extremely straight compared to previous prosthetics and as of right now I don't need an extra suspension sleeve. Meaning, less plastic covering my skin. So, Striker gave me a lesson in picuture posting, lets see if this works.









So how do you like it guys?? It will get a lighter color as it's exposed to the sun and as the lamination off gasses.


Now I remember.. We were discussing the wood grain.. I think you should have gone with Carbon fibre..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ baldo_1013 Swwweeeeet setup!! Let us know how that 470 performs for you. You *do* play games right??

Is it me or is the type on here looking smaller? Also was anyone else here yesterday when the whole OCN system went down??


No.. I was trying to get on but all I got was a black Square


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No.. I was trying to get on but all I got was a black Square


Yep, that's what happened. Things were hunky dory then bang, re-boot of the page and a black square with the open folder then Overclock.net next to it. I waited almost an hour before I got back on.









Oh, trust me, the leg has carbon fibre in it, the same kind they use on the Stealth planes. It would be close to a pound heavier if they didn't put that in there and on a leg like mine that relies on skin to hold it on, every ounce lighter counts!! That little girl with the BK is lucky to have recieved the right kind of operation, as she grows they just have to change her upper socket, maybe bolt a new foot on and she gets sooooo many choices of feet. I've got like 3 choices and since the V.A. paid for it, they chose the middle one, same foot I had last time but it's placed a lot different this time. If I gain or loose around 50 lbs, they have to build me a whole new leg. A BK has 6 to 9 inches of skin surface to get torn, bruised, infected. My "residual limb" is 18 inches, much much more to go wrong.

The other thing with the carbon fibre, when they combine it with Lexan on the inside and the fiberglass layers on the outside, they cure it in a Vacuum case and it becomes one of the hardest man made plastics in existance. I once swung a pik from over my head, aimed wrong and hit my prosthesis, you could barely see where it hit!







If it had hit my real leg it definitely would have gone through.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow..







A Pick and not a crack or dent.. that is amazing..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Wow..







A Pick and not a crack or dent.. that is amazing..

Yep, but that one is a Pick matic if I can remember right. Yep, mine's a Pick Digger, got the flat end sharpened because under a lot of Nevada soil there is a layer of stuff they call Chist, ok, no it's called Chalise or something. Anyway, it's a hard layer of Calcium deposited when this area was all inland sea. If you want your garden to drain you have to break through it. This is like what I've got but mine has the 36" handle: http://www.amazon.com/Mintcraft-6297.../dp/B000KL0WRU
No hardwood, that sucker would vibrate like a bell!!







I stopped digging that day an took a rest!


----------



## Striker36

good do hear your fitting went well Bri! thats impressive with the carbon fiber tech and the pick.

and that rid is sexy.


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. I've been away from the forums working on the Scout. I haven't had a chance to read all the posts since I was gone, but here's a sneak peek at what I was working on. I'll post some more pictures once I get a chance to catch up.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 









You have my attention


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ baldo_1013 Swwweeeeet setup!! Let us know how that 470 performs for you. You *do* play games right??

Is it me or is the type on here looking smaller? Also was anyone else here yesterday when the whole OCN system went down??

Mine seems to be right. Have you tried "CTRL + 0"(Firefox & IE) to reset the zoom ?
I was checking out some of the stuff in the OCN VBulletin and I saw a page that showed me the total users subscribed(seemed to include guests as it differs from the member count under the member list), disk space available on the server/account & something else and I can't find it now. It sounds like either disk space was low/a memory leak or the server was under DDOS attack.


----------



## Bradey

hi E
look at this link!
http://alienbabeltech.com/main/?page_id=8677%22
i think it should be on the front page to help with gpu size


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


hi E
look at this link!
http://alienbabeltech.com/main/?page_id=8677%22
i think it should be on the front page to help with gpu size


That's a great thought but useless because it only goes up to the HD4890 and those things are old hat.


----------



## Crucial09

Hey guys. I have a quick question regarding my Sniper Storm. I think others have had the same problem.

I have 4 front panel usb ports and two usb plugs on my mobo for them.
My memory card reader uses one of the motherboard front panel usb plugs, which leaves me with only one more that is hooked up to two usb ports on my front panel.

is there a way to hook up the memory card different so I can have all four front panel usb ports and the memory card hooked up?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Hey guys. I have a quick question regarding my Sniper Storm. I think others have had the same problem.

I have 4 front panel usb ports and two usb plugs on my mobo for them.
My memory card reader uses one of the motherboard front panel usb plugs, which leaves me with only one more that is hooked up to two usb ports on my front panel.

is there a way to hook up the memory card different so I can have all four front panel usb ports and the memory card hooked up?

a different motherboard.... i haven't seen an adapter for that kinda thing that actually works yet...

i personally would pull the card reader and get a decent (but cheep) USB one. then you get every thing you need. some of them even have USB ports on the card end as well


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
a different motherboard.... i haven't seen an adapter for that kinda thing that actually works yet...

i personally would pull the card reader and get a decent (but cheep) USB one. then you get every thing you need. some of them even have USB ports on the card end as well

That would be great if I could get one of those because I have an internal vertical usb on my mobo.
Thanks for the help +1


----------



## DefecTalisman

Ok, after checking into it (not trying to prove you wrong Striker) there is such things.
What you are looking for is a Internal USB Header port expansion card or splitter cable.
-> http://www.startech.com/item/PEXUSB7...pter-Card.aspx
->http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1293/ (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=NZXT%20IU01)

This thread might help a little -> http://www.abxzone.com/forums/f154/i...hey-34606.html


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Leg looks great there BriSleep,


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Ok, after checking into it (not trying to prove you wrong Striker) there is such things.
What you are looking for is a Internal USB Header port expansion card or splitter cable.
-> http://www.startech.com/item/PEXUSB7...pter-Card.aspx
->http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1293/ (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=NZXT%20IU01)

This thread might help a little -> http://www.abxzone.com/forums/f154/i...hey-34606.html

no i understand

i haven't seen those before (never looked to be honest)

i have used a splitter type thing in a previous build and that just didnt tend well... lots of corrupted jump drives...

idk if they still do and it could have been the mobo but i just dont like those spliters

but those cards would do exactly what he wants to do if the price is right


----------



## Striker36

actualy... i might have to get that NZXT one for my rig... keep people from stealing my receivers for my keyboard/mouse


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


actualy... i might have to get that NZXT one for my rig... keep people from stealing my receivers for my keyboard/mouse


You need an onboard internal vertical usb like my mobo has. Then no one can steal your recievers lol


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Ok, after checking into it (not trying to prove you wrong Striker) there is such things.
What you are looking for is a Internal USB Header port expansion card or splitter cable.
-> http://www.startech.com/item/PEXUSB7...pter-Card.aspx
->http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1293/ (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=NZXT%20IU01)

This thread might help a little -> http://www.abxzone.com/forums/f154/i...hey-34606.html


That NZXT thing looks amazing. Thats exactly what I need.
great find DefecTalisman


----------



## DefecTalisman

No problem, now to try and find one in my country :s (never gonna happen







)


----------



## Striker36

hey defec... why not find some one on OCN to order something to a place that CAN get it and ship to you (south africa rite?) it would cost a little more but you could get stuff


----------



## clee413

I'm not caught up with the current discussion, but if you guys don't mind I'd like to share this 5 minute video with you all.

CBS did a report about digital photocopiers made after the year 2002 come with internal hard drives. There are vendors that purchase old copiers from businesses, and a certain vendor (with CBS) removes the HDD from the copiers, and is able to retrieve all the photocopies made on that unit.

This means any information copied, such as your credit card information, home address, phone number, possibly even your social security number & more!

They explain copier manufacturers offer an encryption on the stored information, but since it costs companies more money, it's typically opt'd out.








YouTube- Digital Photocopiers Loaded With Secrets

Thanks for your time. Just wanted to get the information out.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey everyone. I've been away from the forums working on the Scout. I haven't had a chance to read all the posts since I was gone, but here's a sneak peek at what I was working on. I'll post some more pictures once I get a chance to catch up.




















ROM your so impeccably neat and your photography skills are amazing.. Can't wait to see the wire job that you doing.. I am wondering if Baldo didn't inspire you.. He sure did me..


----------



## DefecTalisman

Thats an idea. I am thinking when my mate comes out here from the UK again(in November) I should have him bring me a box of goodies









 First thing on the list is decent clean cut braid and 1-4 shrink,
 Second is the biggest/fastest/most hardcore Delta 120mm fan (







),
One of those NZXT USB header expansions,
 ? ? ?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Thats an idea. I am thinking when my mate comes out here from the UK again(in November) I should have him bring me a box of goodies









First thing on the list is decent clean cut braid and 1-4 shrink,
Second is the biggest/fastest/most hardcore Delta 120mm fan (







),
One of those NZXT USB header expansions,
? ? ?


that sounds like a plan


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
ROM your so impeccably neat and your photography skills are amazing.. Can't wait to see the wire job that you doing.. I am wondering if Baldo didn't inspire you.. He sure did me..

Thanks for the complements Enigma. You should of seen my room while I was sleeving.









As promised here are the pictures.

Naked scout:


















Card reader: (I didn't take into account the fact that the sleeving would expand so my measurements came out wrong







)









140 mm fan:









USB Header:









Cleaned up the intake cut out:









Cathode:









Progress:


























Done!:









Unfortunately, in the process of sleeving my cathode cables, I managed to toast my inverter. Now I need to either buy a new one or buy new cathodes. Im considering red. Thoughts?

Also, if anyone is wondering, I bought the sleeving from furryletters and the heat shrink from genuinedealz.

I'd love to hear your thoughts, comments, and suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Mine seems to be right. Have you tried "CTRL + 0"(Firefox & IE) to reset the zoom ?
I was checking out some of the stuff in the OCN VBulletin and I saw a page that showed me the total users subscribed(seemed to include guests as it differs from the member count under the member list), disk space available on the server/account & something else and I can't find it now. It sounds like either disk space was low/a memory leak or the server was under DDOS attack.

Yep, fixed it. Thanks much!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
hi E
look at this link!
http://alienbabeltech.com/main/?page_id=8677%22
i think it should be on the front page to help with gpu size

Oh man!! This is what Mindy calls a fuzzy lollipop. Great idea but when you get there it's not right. I was all, it's about time, then saw Rockrs post and now it's oh Bummer, can't help much at all with the new stuff.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Naked scout:
















Card reader: (I didn't take into account the fact that the sleeving would expand so my measurements came out wrong







)








140 mm fan:








USB Header:








Cleaned up the intake cut out:








Cathode:








Progress:
























Done!:








Unfortunately, in the process of sleeving my cathode cables, I managed to toast my inverter. Now I need to either buy a new one or buy new cathodes. Im considering red. Thoughts?
Also, if anyone is wondering, I bought the sleeving from furryletters and the heat shrink from genuinedealz.
I'd love to hear your thoughts, comments, and suggestions. Thanks.












Well done ROM! The sleeving looks fantastic. Very clean. I like that you stuck with black colored sleeves, I personally prefer it over colored ones. Great job!

Sleeving is something I have yet to learn/attempt. Soon, though, I will, so thanks for providing the links to where you ordered your supplies.

I have the same CCFL in my case, sorry to hear you busted the inverter. If the cost of a replacement inverter is the same as ordering new CCFLs, might as well get a new set. As far as changing up on color choice, I would assume after looking at green, red might be a nice change of scenery.

I still like your choice of green, but if you order a CCFL set of red, you can always swap out between red & green while re-using the same inverter right?

Again, terrific job on the sleeves. Looks professional. I can tell you spent a lot of time on it, and the attention to detail paid off.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Unfortunately, in the process of sleeving my cathode cables, I managed to toast my inverter. Now I need to either buy a new one or buy new cathodes. Im considering red. Thoughts?


I think the red gloom goes perfect w/ the scout. Here's mine


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


That NZXT thing looks amazing. Thats exactly what I need.
great find DefecTalisman


Ok, I don't quite get it. Well, maybe I do, you put it inside the case, attach a Molex and run it to the USB header then branch off of there??

Actually, there used to be a few ways to do it. You can do it yourself by taking the plug for the card reader and the plugs from the USB header on the front and putting them together in one connector. Or, you could put a USB Powered hub in the case, then split off as many as 4 directions to where you want. Then was some vendor, can't remember right now, geekguys or something like that and they would make a custom Y for you if you asked, it only cost like $11- plus shipping.

My card reader is dead right now, pulled out a plug when I changed pumps and I don't have a connector that tiny but, I'm not worried about it as our phones and camera now all have USB plugs and I have like 9 onboard ports, I never use all of them. Can't find the link. If I do I'll post it, if your motherboard can power a card reader it's usually not strong enough to power a seperate port too. All you can do is try.

@ Rom3000. I love the green, stay with the green man!! Incredible job on cleaning your system even more.
One thing no one has said yet is.... How much did it cost to do the sleeving??

Oh, seeing your PSU, Corsair gets all the way to giving me an RMA, then nothing. Wait, I just called the person handling this and actually got right through. We are going to do some kind of exchange, I will get a HX 750 80+ Silver PSU and they'll take Mindy's HX 650 Bronze back. I may have to pay a little but not as much as buying a new one. See, most of these vendors will work with you if you are persistant.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Leg looks great there BriSleep,



Thanks everyone!! Now, if I can just get it water cooled without having to wear a backpack I'll be set.








One of the biggest complaints from amputees is that it really messes with your heat handling ability. A foot dissapates 10% of your bodies heat, then go up to your thigh with plastic and socks and when it's 80f it feels like 95f. So I shave my head, wear shorts when others are wearing pants, drink water by the gallon. Now I can wear this leg ankle socks so that'll help too.

Want to know how I feel, wrap your leg to mid thing in a bunch of layers in plastic wrap, then imagine it pushing hard on your mid front let (what, the tibia) bone and the back of your calf, remember don't move your ankle!







Now you're halfway close. My doctor said to always let people know there's a large pepple in there next to your ankle, right under the inside bump where your ankle is and you're getting even closer.


----------



## clee413

Sale on Corsair H50









Quote:



I was searching the net and found the Corsair H50 CPU cooler on sale for $69.99 + coupon (*preferred3*) + FREE Ground Shipping = *$67.89* at Directron.com

http://www.directron.com/cwch501.html


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


I think the red gloom goes perfect w/ the scout. Here's mine











Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*











Well done ROM! The sleeving looks fantastic. Very clean. I like that you stuck with black colored sleeves, I personally prefer it over colored ones. Great job!

Sleeving is something I have yet to learn/attempt. Soon, though, I will, so thanks for providing the links to where you ordered your supplies.

I have the same CCFL in my case, sorry to hear you busted the inverter. If the cost of a replacement inverter is the same as ordering new CCFLs, might as well get a new set. As far as changing up on color choice, I would assume after looking at green, red might be a nice change of scenery.

I still like your choice of green, but if you order a CCFL set of red, you can always swap out between red & green while re-using the same inverter right?

Again, terrific job on the sleeves. Looks professional. I can tell you spent a lot of time on it, and the attention to detail paid off.











Thanks guys. I think I'll be ordering red cathodes.

Bri, if you're interested in sleeving, the only tool you really need is the screwdriver from one of those eyeglass repair kits, such as this one:










I used a cheap one from CVS. If you're going to be sleeving the ATX and PCI-E connectors, then I would consider the pin removal tool because that screwdriver won't be thin enough.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*











I'm not caught up with the current discussion, but if you guys don't mind I'd like to share this 5 minute video with you all.

CBS did a report about digital photocopiers made after the year 2002 come with internal hard drives. There are vendors that purchase old copiers from businesses, and a certain vendor (with CBS) removes the HDD from the copiers, and is able to retrieve all the photocopies made on that unit.

This means any information copied, such as your credit card information, home address, phone number, possibly even your social security number & more!

They explain copier manufacturers offer an encryption on the stored information, but since it costs companies more money, it's typically opt'd out.

YouTube- Digital Photocopiers Loaded With Secrets

Thanks for your time. Just wanted to get the information out.










Interesting video. Scary when you think about all the information that could be out there, but then again, do we really have any privacy nowadays?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Thanks everyone!! Now, if I can just get it water cooled without having to wear a backpack I'll be set.








One of the biggest complaints from amputees is that it really messes with your heat handling ability. A foot dissapates 10% of your bodies heat, then go up to your thigh with plastic and socks and when it's 80f it feels like 95f. So I shave my head, wear shorts when others are wearing pants, drink water by the gallon. Now I can wear this leg ankle socks so that'll help too.

Want to know how I feel, wrap your leg to mid thing in a bunch of layers in plastic wrap, then imagine it pushing hard on your mid front let (what, the tibia) bone and the back of your calf, remember don't move your ankle!







Now you're halfway close. My doctor said to always let people know there's a large pepple in there next to your ankle, right under the inside bump where your ankle is and you're getting even closer.











Damn Bri... Sometimes I want to complain about my situation but hearing you, makes me know that there are so many people that have conditions, not worse but different. That we all have our cross to bear. They come in all shapes forms and textures and they make our lives a little less easier but they let us see the good stuff a little more clearly.


----------



## Enigma8750

I Am not a great Fan but I came across the new Alienware ALX. It's nice and you can get it with a 980/1366 with 24 gb. and a 5970. Looks alot like the Silverstone Raven.


----------



## imh073p

Wow they jammed alot of stuff in there, i assume thats a micro atx case since theres only 4 expansion slots. I like it very much, good for them.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Sale on Corsair H50









Hey guys!! Please look at resellerratings.com before you go to anyone you don't know that others here have used. Check out Directron.com, thier rating isn't so hot. You have to look down to find out why but it's usually unresolved customer complaints.
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Directron

Ah yes, nice Alienware machine but they used to be great because they used standard parts and like a machine from Digital Storm you can do anything you want to upgrade it. Now Alienware is owned by Dell and all the parts are proprietary so don't go getting ideas about upgrading it. You can't see it and I can look up thier last review in Maximum PC, but I'm pretty sure thier water cooling solution is the CH50.

@ Enigma. Yeah but now the cross that I bear is a snazzy wood grain looking bit!


----------



## Enigma8750

It does have the a H-50 type. cooler..and I love the Wire harness conduit..Also check out the Plug and Play Hard drive drawer.


----------



## Bradey

what is the nice little PRICE tag on that
$2500 - 1,000,000 + service fees


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


what is the nice little PRICE tag on that
$2500 - 1,000,000 + service fees


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I Am not a great Fan but I came across the new Alienware ALX. It's nice and you can get it with a 980/1366 with 24 gb. and a 5970. Looks alot like the Silverstone Raven.



























The coolest thing about this machine is the raised vents on the top automatically open to vent out heat via the motherboard sensors! That's gotta be worth at least a couple hundred bucks alone!


----------



## Phoriver

It looks a little tight in there lol.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Today I figured I would pull out the 140mm top fan as it died on me, cooolermaster so kindly sent me a new replacement! arrived as a red LED (same as front) resleaved this.

As most of you know using the threaded screws can be a PITA screwing into fans, so I put the new harbor freight special, drill press to work







I forget what drill bit I used..think it was 3/16ths..but anyways I drilled out most of the plastic on all my fans. This gives just enough "bite" for the screws..while making it less hand cramping removing the screws.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phoriver*


It looks a little tight in there lol.


Yeah, definitely tight in there. It has 2 5970's and the vents don't open when it gets warm but as soon as you turn it on. All the ram slots are filled (even though there's just 3) and it's not at all awe inspiring like an Alienware used to be or even the Dells top of the line, what were they ALX or something. Y'all showed interest so I gotta show you the horrifying facts, I really was going to by an Alienware back when they were an independant. Now it's just an expensive cramped Dell.








http://www.maximumpc.com/tags/alienware

@ MeatloafOD. Scary sight to me seeing that drill going through a perfectly good fan. I agree though that those screws have always been a bit tight and lately many even have different kinds of thread widths. Some day I'll spill out all my screws and bits collected over the years. Should make a fantastic pic. Anyway, you realize if you stop using those fans you can probably never sell them.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


The coolest thing about this machine is the raised vents on the top automatically open to vent out heat via the motherboard sensors! That's gotta be worth at least a couple hundred bucks alone!


If this case was bigger and came with that flap feature with a controller for on demand flap venting I would so get it lol


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, definitely tight in there. It has 2 5970's and the vents don't open when it gets warm but as soon as you turn it on. All the ram slots are filled (even though there's just 3) and it's not at all awe inspiring like an Alienware used to be or even the Dells top of the line, what were they ALX or something. Y'all showed interest so I gotta show you the horrifying facts, I really was going to by an Alienware back when they were an independant. Now it's just an expensive cramped Dell.








http://www.maximumpc.com/tags/alienware

@ MeatloafOD. Scary sight to me seeing that drill going through a perfectly good fan. I agree though that those screws have always been a bit tight and lately many even have different kinds of thread widths. Some day I'll spill out all my screws and bits collected over the years. Should make a fantastic pic. Anyway, you realize if you stop using those fans you can probably never sell them.

All I did was use a bit big enough to pull off the plastic slag that gets built up from the threaded screws. The existing holes were just cleaned up is all.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose*


Today I figured I would pull out the 140mm top fan as it died on me, cooolermaster so kindly sent me a new replacement! arrived as a red LED (same as front) resleaved this.


Really the ball fan died? Dang i figured that would be the last fan to die since all the others are sleeved. Also the replacement fan they sent you is a sleeve bearing fan so dont expect it to last any longer.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yep, fixed it. Thanks much!!

No problem, its either from you pressing CTRL + mouse wheel up/down or some pages have JavaScript that resizes the window zoom :s Much better to get a fluid page by having the font size resize and not the window element.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I Am not a great Fan but I came across the new Alienware ALX. It's nice and you can get it with a 980/1366 with 24 gb. and a 5970. Looks alot like the Silverstone Raven.



























hmm... If those flaps on the top worked on a actuator, you could find a way to hook it up to a thermostat and have it open/close more/less dependant on the cases ambient temps. In fact thats a great idea for a mod on a custom case. Have flaps like the above described on the top(exhaust) and front(intake)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
The coolest thing about this machine is the raised vents on the top automatically open to vent out heat via the motherboard sensors! That's gotta be worth at least a couple hundred bucks alone!

oh boo, its already like that







Still would like it on a custom case









* On another note, dang I hate body filler. First batch used to much activator and it dried way to fast (30mins to hard) and the second batch WAY to little(10 hours and its just not there yet).


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


No problem, its either from you pressing CTRL + mouse wheel up/down or some pages have JavaScript that resizes the window zoom :s Much better to get a fluid page by having the font size resize and not the window element.

hmm... If those flaps on the top worked on a actuator, you could find a way to hook it up to a thermostat and have it open/close more/less dependant on the cases ambient temps. In fact thats a great idea for a mod on a custom case. Have flaps like the above described on the top(exhaust) and front(intake)









oh boo, its already like that







Still would like it on a custom case









* On another note, dang I hate body filler. First batch used to much activator and it dried way to fast (30mins to hard) and the second batch WAY to little(10 hours and its just not there yet).


This is taken from the Alienware site; "*Designed for Total Domination
The power of the Alienware Area-51 ALX is undeniable â€" inside and out. Take command immediately with Alienware's all-new, anodized aluminum case design that includes motorized vents for managing your thermals and intimidating the competition.

Active Venting â€" This Alienware-exclusive feature helps your system stay cooler in the heat of battle. Controlled through Alienware's Command Center, the series of motorized vents can be programmed to allow greater airflow in high-performance situations.*


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


* On another note, dang I hate body filler. First batch used to much activator and it dried way to fast (30mins to hard) and the second batch WAY to little(10 hours and its just not there yet).



welcome to my hell 









and a couple other places thanks to that stupid dog that i love so verry much -.-


----------



## DefecTalisman

*Pain Felt* Pretty similar boat we are in :s


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


*Pain Felt* Pretty similar boat we are in :s


your filling those slots in too?


----------



## DefecTalisman

No, another thing







Not to be revealed till its finished. At this rate another week.
I am progressing on track with a few other mods I have going. To much going on at 1 time. 6 separate custom things for my little scout during phase 5


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


No, another thing







Not to be revealed till its finished. At this rate another week.
I am progressing on track with a few other mods I have going. To much going on at 1 time. 6 separate custom things for my little scout during phase 5










making a work log when your done?


----------



## DefecTalisman

I might do, only got photos from some of the stuff done, got tired of getting my phone/pocket pc dirty :s
All photos that are worth anything will go in my gallery though








I am just so cheesed that I am going to tear it all down and not be able to sleeve all my cables nicely.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I might do, only got photos from some of the stuff done, got tired of getting my phone/pocket pc dirty :s
All photos that are worth anything will go in my gallery though








I am just so cheesed that I am going to tear it all down and not be able to sleeve all my cables nicely.


i would have my sleeving by now but i needed to cancel my order from Nils because Paypal decided that i MUST not be me because i only ever ordered from e-bay and im suposta be in the US but im ordering from Germany.....

so im fighting with them.... again....


----------



## chong67

Quote from post #1:

Please remember that Sleeve bearings are only good for the vertical position. They wear prematurely in any other position. That why top case fans are usually ball bearing.

I just got another two sleeve bearings for my top fan cause the original is causimg rattle noise and driving me crazy. I didnt know about the sleeve vs ball bearing thing.


----------



## Striker36

dudes... its on sale at the egg again

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc..._-11119196-L0F


----------



## Enigma8750

My dog has eaten every pencil that I have left on the table. A permanent marker pen. don't ask me why he doesn't have black teeth. He doesn't. He has eaten two flash drives and has gnawed a couple of my screwdrivers to the point that trying to use them is torture on your hands.. He ate one of My Burkinstock shoes and a couple of Angela's fringe from her fashion pillows. All that and he is still alive. Believe it or not.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


My dog has eaten every pencil that I have left on the table. A permanent marker pen. don't ask me why he doesn't have black teeth. He doesn't. He has eaten two flash drives and has gnawed a couple of my screwdrivers to the point that trying to use them is torture on your hands.. He ate one of My Burkinstock shoes and a couple of Angela's fringe from her fashion pillows. All that and he is still alive. Believe it or not.



thats a damn lucky animal... i almost killed Sydney when she walked too close to my parts lol


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
dudes... its on sale at the egg again

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc..._-11119196-L0F

Yep, they're having a huge spring sale. If you're not an E-blast insider and you're interested in some new parts let me know & I'll give you the discount code. Oh, it's good 'till the 20th.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


My dog has eaten every pencil that I have left on the table. A permanent marker pen. don't ask me why he doesn't have black teeth. He doesn't. He has eaten two flash drives and has gnawed a couple of my screwdrivers to the point that trying to use them is torture on your hands.. He ate one of My Burkinstock shoes and a couple of Angela's fringe from her fashion pillows. All that and he is still alive. Believe it or not.


I know this is going to sound stupid, but you do feed him don't you?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


My dog has eaten every pencil that I have left on the table. A permanent marker pen. don't ask me why he doesn't have black teeth. He doesn't. He has eaten two flash drives and has gnawed a couple of my screwdrivers to the point that trying to use them is torture on your hands.. He ate one of My Burkinstock shoes and a couple of Angela's fringe from her fashion pillows. All that and he is still alive. Believe it or not.


I just saw a show about that. A bulldog had eaten and still had in it's gut 27, yes I said 27, baby pacifiers.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Lol, you mean dummies ? Maybe he was pulled from the tit to soon







(sorry)

After these mods on my scout I was thinking of taking the 3 random trashed cases I have lying around & using a bunch of other things like plexi and aluminium to make a HTPC case (which hopefully I will put components in at some point) Rough dimensions would be: height - 240mm, width - 430mm, depth - 320mm (big enough to fit on 1 of my amps and with it equal to the height of my Sony stack)


----------



## DefecTalisman

check out these guys ->







YouTube- Fastest System on Planet Earth
damn that taking it to the extreme.
Also found this pretty interesting -> http://www.evga.com/articles/00550/


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I know this is going to sound stupid, but you do feed him don't you?









No, it doesn't sound silly.. I feed the dog once a day but this guy chews stuff for getting through boredom I think or he sees it as a extreme sport. Somehow knowing in the back of his mind that it is going to thoroughly piss me off, he likes the Adventure of not knowing whether he will live or die from the experience. That or he just has a death wish. The only time he does this is when I am taking my afternoon naps and when me and the wife go out on Saturday morning.

The Little guy is the one in question. The bigger dog in the back is probably one of the best house dogs in the world.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The only time he does this is when I am taking my afternoon naps and when me and the wife go out on Saturday morning.

The Little guy is the one in question. The bigger dog in the back is probably one of the best house dogs in the world.











That's stress of being left alone. Common in the smaller breeds. Mine just pees on everything.

On another note, I have done it! I've breached the elusive 4.0Ghz mark!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*












Nice dogs E. We get a few of those at the grooming place I work at. These are our two cats.

Jinx:









Tica:


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That's stress of being left alone. Common in the smaller breeds. Mine just pees on everything.

On another note, I have done it! I've breached the elusive 4.0Ghz mark!











@enigma
the puppys are cute









and Rocker GRATS ON 4GHZ!!!!!


----------



## BriSleep

@ Rockr. Nice, isn't it great to have a properly working system? Are you going to stay at 4G's?

I got up to 4.2 one day but didn't really see much point in staying there. Idles are only about 3c higher and full load about 10c but there's only so much speed then it just gets to be like...... yeah it's faster but I'm not getting more done because of it.

@ Enigma. Nice pups. Brutus pulls away at the bark on the bottom of the cottonwood every year, he want's to get at the fat juicy worms that eat away undeneath. Dapper Dan was always chewing up stuff until about 2 years ago, it was hard to keep him in toys so he wouldn't chew anything else. Our new house is less than 5 minutes from Walmart & Pets Mart so it'll be easy to get dog stuff.

@ Rom3000. Nice cats! I had 4 before Mindy came along, she just sees a cat and starts sneezing so I had to give them to good homes. I had 2 Manx, 1 Tabby and 1 Ragdoll, the ex kept the Tabby and left me the rough job of getting the others homes.

@ DefecT. Ok, I'm tired or maybe I didn't know in the first place but what's an HTPC case? High Tech Personal Computer?

New Egg 48 hour sale, different from the blow out one that end on the 20th. They have a Gigglebyte GTX470 for $349- with a 500Gb hard drive. Prices are starting to go down and inventory up. I'm wondering when XFX will get in on it all.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Rockr. Nice, isn't it great to have a properly working system? Are you going to stay at 4G's?

I got up to 4.2 one day but didn't really see much point in staying there. Idles are only about 3c higher and full load about 10c but there's only so much speed then it just gets to be like...... yeah it's faster but I'm not getting more done because of it.

@ DefecT. Ok, I'm tired or maybe I didn't know in the first place but what's an HTPC case? High Tech Personal Computer?


HTPC= Home Theater PC and yes it is nice! If it stays stable then yes. I've been playing CoD WaW all morning without a hiccup, but I'll probably go down to 3.8 for reliability. The really nice thing is not only is the little 550 running over 4gigs but the ram is at 1736! That's a 136 Mhz overclock! Impressive! Now I did have to loosen the timings a bit to 11-11-11-28 to get it done, but It's chugging along.


----------



## Enigma8750

Rockr. That is a AWESOME overclock. I have the older motherboard with mine but I still run it 3.8 stable. That 550 BE is best CPU AMD has right now for price vs. Performance. I love mine. Its in the Scout at this moment and it surfs the internet with the wife perfectly.. LOL..


----------



## Rockr69

AMD MSI XFX and GSkill FTW! Thanks General


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


HTPC= Home Theater PC and yes it is nice! If it stays stable then yes. I've been playing CoD WaW all morning without a hiccup, but I'll probably go down to 3.8 for reliability. The really nice thing is not only is the little 550 running over 4gigs but the ram is at 1736! That's a 136 Mhz overclock! Impressive! Now I did have to loosen the timings a bit to 11-11-11-28 to get it done, but It's chugging along.



Thanks. Yeah, most ram will clock up to it's next stepping, 1333 to 1600, 1600 to 1866, 1866 to 2000. Sometimes it has to be ram fan cooled to make it though, those more likely to O/C are Mushkin, G skill, Corsair's domiator series, the Patriots with the coolers and now the OCZ's with the heat pipe/fin set are all good for O/C'ing. Especially any set with a heatspreader designed to move the heat up and off the chips. Of course mobos and the processor change everything, Mindy's won't go above 1600.

The downside is you usually have to change the timings as you found out. You may be able to get 9-9-9-24 but you have to change the refresh to 2t. I shifted mine down to 1t but it went to 9-8-8-48-98 at 1.65v instead of 9-9-9-24-88 at 1.75v speed of 1910Mhz, things took longer to load and the internet was visibly slower at loading so I changed it back. My friend said I could get the Mushkin I originally wanted and have quicker timings but he's also the one that did the study that showed that only 50% of the people tested really noticed a difference.

These are the ones: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226117
that's more than half the price of a video card though, something I'd rather have than quick ram. Oh & when my system was built these were all recalled because they were having problems staying stable at the rated speed.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Thanks. Yeah, most ram will clock up to it's next stepping, 1333 to 1600, 1600 to 1866, 1866 to 2000. Sometimes it has to be ram fan cooled to make it though, those more likely to O/C are Mushkin, G skill, Corsair's domiator series, the Patriots with the coolers and now the OCZ's with the heat pipe/fin set are all good for O/C'ing. Especially any set with a heatspreader designed to move the heat up and off the chips. Of course mobos and the processor change everything, Mindy's won't go above 1600.

The downside is you usually have to change the timings as you found out. You may be able to get 9-9-9-24 but you have to change the refresh to 2t. I shifted mine down to 1t but it went to 9-8-8-48-98 at 1.65v instead of 9-9-9-24-88 at 1.75v speed of 1910Mhz, things took longer to load and the internet was visibly slower at loading so I changed it back. My friend said I could get the Mushkin I originally wanted and have quicker timings but he's also the one that did the study that showed that only 50% of the people tested really noticed a difference.

These are the ones: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226117
that's more than half the price of a video card though, something I'd rather have than quick ram. Oh & when my system was built these were all recalled because they were having problems staying stable at the rated speed.


Unlike Intel the AMD IMC (integrated memory controller) doesn't handle RAM over 1600 well. So I'm very pleased with 1736 with the timings I'm running. When I first mentioned last year before X-mas about building this rig E suggested the GSkill and boy he was right! Thanks General! I haven't stress tested it yet so some may say I'm not stable, but as long as I don't crash playing my games at full Image quality I call it stable enough. I tried it with the third and fourth cores unlocked, but she didn't do so well; so I backed it back down to just two.


----------



## Enigma8750

Rockr69... Thanks so much for saying that. I have been dissed so bad the last few days that I feel like trash but not here. You guys are the greatest. Like my own extended cyber familiy.. How can I bless you all. Just ask.


----------



## Rockr69

E you'll always the the man responsible for this superb gathering of people from around the globe, not through your understanding of technology, but your understanding of people and how to treat them. I bow to your humility and grace and stand tall to salute your leadership and ability to rally such good folks under one idea. That no matter what everyone here has a say. No matter how foolish we all can be sometimes.


----------



## Bradey

Ooh-rah


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Unlike Intel the AMD IMC (integrated memory controller) doesn't handle RAM over 1600 well. So I'm very pleased with 1736 with the timings I'm running. When I first mentioned last year before X-mas about building this rig E suggested the GSkill and boy he was right! Thanks General! I haven't stress tested it yet so some may say I'm not stable, but as long as I don't crash playing my games at full Image quality I call it stable enough. I tried it with the third and fourth cores unlocked, but she didn't do so well; so I backed it back down to just two.









Huh, that's pretty interesting because as I was writing it, I thought, maybe it's different, well, I know it's different with AMD no matter what but I wasn't sure how. Yeah, the one really great thing intel did with it's latest lineups was getting rid of the Northbridge and using a QPI instead.

Next months Maximum PC will have a hands on review of the AMD six core, we'll see how it turns out. This month they compared the i-3 with the AMD equivalent and AMD kicked intels backside and for $13- less.

I agree with only being concerned about the games. I don't give a Rodents Behind if it can run Prime95 for 24 hours. If it can play my games at high res with a fairly high framerate and doesn't crash, I'm good. Oh & it has to hold my music for tranferring to my iPod without crashing either when it syncs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Rockr69... Thanks so much for saying that. I have been dissed so bad the last few days that I feel like trash but not here. You guys are the greatest. Like my own extended cyber familiy.. How can I bless you all. Just ask.

I ask that you stay here, come here when you're feeling blue & strike up a discussion. Oh, seeing as what page we're on, I also suggest you get some ideas about the rapidly approaching *Page 1000*.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
E you'll always the the man responsible for this superb gathering of people from around the globe, not through your understanding of technology, but your understanding of people and how to treat them. I bow to your humility and grace and stand tall to salute your leadership and ability to rally such good folks under one idea. That no matter what everyone here has a say. No matter how foolish we all can be sometimes.

Yeah, what Rockr said & don't forget about the Global part. We have members in Sweeden, U.S.A., U.K., AU (which is also the abbr for gold, South Africa... Did I leave anyone out?


----------



## cjc75

I am finding my G-Skill Ripjaws are outstanding, and... my 'Lil Scout that Could' is definetely keep these sticks cool!

I have excellent airflow coming though my Scout!

I've not tried pushing them over 1600 yet, in fact at the moment I have them set via BIOS to default as 1333; and then using that as the starting point for Overclocking my x4 955BE.

At the moment, after my current CPU overclock, these Ripjaws running at 1500mhz, with the default timings and default DRam voltage.

CPU Multiplier at x17.0; HT Link at 1800 and Northbridge at 2480mhz... all with the CPU at 1.450 on the core voltage; running at 3820mhz.

Working on tweaking that up a bit, hoping to reach that 4ghz mark, but the voltages are being finicky.

One things for sure though, my Scout is without a doubt keeping things nice and cool!


----------



## Rogue1266

I'M Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!
I see I have missed alot since I've been gone. You all look good though. 
First off, I want to Thank all my friends for wishing me a safe trip. I missed all of you very much. General, we'll be talking soon sir. I'm still spread out everywere with everything. I'm typing this on miriam's<<(WIFE<Better Half) laptop. 'DELL'. What a tank this thing is. My rig wont be here for another week. I have about a hundred pages worth of posts to read besides getting all my stuff for Immagration done. (((Enigma8750,Brisleep,Rocker,K10,clee213,photonmo o,Kev_b,Crucial09,the.ronin.))) I personaly THANK YOU all for your Blessings.. and 'General'!!!! Your a good friend to us all and a great leader; and been a good,close friend to me personaly. I THANK YOU for that very much. Sorry I couldn't call the last few weeks, just things got really crazy at the end there for me.. Israel is 8 hours ahead of you guys so this makes it kind hard to time thing out talking when you guys are on-line. I just got my internet up a day ago and had to get my wife rollin on-line with her work first befor anything. 
So I'll still be in and out for a few weeks until my rig gets here and all set up. 
I will be talking with all of you soon. I take my trip next week to 'Jerusalem', all our Holy city........................... REMEMBER? I AM YOUR MESSENGER...
I WILL DELIVER WHAT I SAID I WOULD DELIVER. PLEASE, HAVE FAITH AND KEEP HOPE IN YOUR HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!
Miss all you guys......


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


I'M Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!
I see I have missed alot since I've been gone. You all look good though. 
First off, I want to Thank all my friends for wishing me a safe trip. I missed all of you very much. General, we'll be talking soon sir. I'm still spread out everywere with everything. I'm typing this on miriam's<<(WIFE<Better Half) laptop. 'DELL'. What a tank this thing is. My rig wont be here for another week. I have about a hundred pages worth of posts to read besides getting all my stuff for Immagration done. (((Enigma8750,Brisleep,Rocker,K10,clee213,photonmo o,Kev_b,Crucial09,the.ronin.))) I personaly THANK YOU all for your Blessings.. and 'General'!!!! Your a good friend to us all and a great leader; and been a good,close friend to me personaly. I THANK YOU for that very much. Sorry I couldn't call the last few weeks, just things got really crazy at the end there for me.. Israel is 8 hours ahead of you guys so this makes it kind hard to time thing out talking when you guys are on-line. I just got my internet up a day ago and had to get my wife rollin on-line with her work first befor anything. 
So I'll still be in and out for a few weeks until my rig gets here and all set up. 
I will be talking with all of you soon. I take my trip next week to 'Jerusalem', all our Holy city........................... REMEMBER? I AM YOUR MESSENGER...
I WILL DELIVER WHAT I SAID I WOULD DELIVER. PLEASE, HAVE FAITH AND KEEP HOPE IN YOUR HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!
Miss all you guys......


You don't know how much I have thought of you over the time that you have been gone. I know that everything is going to turn out okay there for you because I believe there is a job for you there. Something that THE BOSS wants you to do there. It is not by chance that we are friends either and I understand the timing. My wife is from Sicily so that's 7 hours difference. Much Love and blessings to your family and I hope you get settled soon. I'm not sure why I am saying this but if you need something from me please let me know. May the Blessings of Almighty G-d be with you and your mission.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


I'M Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!
I see I have missed alot since I've been gone. You all look good though. 
First off, I want to Thank all my friends for wishing me a safe trip. I missed all of you very much. General, we'll be talking soon sir. I'm still spread out everywere with everything. I'm typing this on miriam's<<(WIFE<Better Half) laptop. 'DELL'. What a tank this thing is. My rig wont be here for another week. I have about a hundred pages worth of posts to read besides getting all my stuff for Immagration done. (((Enigma8750,Brisleep,Rocker,K10,clee213,photonmo o,Kev_b,Crucial09,the.ronin.))) I personaly THANK YOU all for your Blessings.. and 'General'!!!! Your a good friend to us all and a great leader; and been a good,close friend to me personaly. I THANK YOU for that very much. Sorry I couldn't call the last few weeks, just things got really crazy at the end there for me.. Israel is 8 hours ahead of you guys so this makes it kind hard to time thing out talking when you guys are on-line. I just got my internet up a day ago and had to get my wife rollin on-line with her work first befor anything. 
So I'll still be in and out for a few weeks until my rig gets here and all set up. 
I will be talking with all of you soon. I take my trip next week to 'Jerusalem', all our Holy city........................... REMEMBER? I AM YOUR MESSENGER...
I WILL DELIVER WHAT I SAID I WOULD DELIVER. PLEASE, HAVE FAITH AND KEEP HOPE IN YOUR HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!
Miss all you guys......


Very,Very nice to hear from you Rouge. I'm glad to hear you're doing well and my heart is with you. Enjoy your time there. Not very many have an opportunity like yours and again be safe!


----------



## Enigma8750

To one of my great friends... rouge. Watch please








YouTube- Welcome Back Kotter


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You don't know how much I have thought of you over the time that you have been gone. I know that everything is going to turn out okay there for you because I believe there is a job for you there. Something that THE BOSS wants you to do there. It is not by chance that we are friends either and I understand the timing. My wife is from Sicily so that's 7 hours difference. Much Love and blessings to your family and I hope you get settled soon. I'm not sure why I am saying this but if you need something from me please let me know. May the Blessings of Almighty G-d be with you and your mission.


YOU SAY IT BECAUSE YOU CARE.... Hope she has a safe trip. Wish her home soon. Love ya bud... I'm off. If I don't start running soon, the days gone before it gets started... G-D bless you & your family sir!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Notice the upwords flange on Rouges wire shroud. this is the first that I have seen it and wanted to point it out because this way you have a way of a tie down for it and it adds more support to the already well engineered Shroud.

Great Job on the mod Scout.. Thanks for coming back.


----------



## BriSleep

Rogue!! Glad you made it there safely. Time difference, I can't even handle calling the east cost much less another country! I told you you'd be able to connect with us. Once you start work it may be another matter though.

I'm playing Bioshock, the original, one of 2 that Rockr recommended to me. He said it would bake my noodle and that Dead Space is scarier than FEAR (not 2) was. Bioshock is definitly baking my noodle and the music is creeping Mindy out, she made me put on my headphones today even though she was outside!







Can't wait to get Dead Space and hopefully get into before we start our move to the house.

Oh yeah, we signed for the house!! The home inspection people are meeting us out there Thurday to do the complete once over and tell us what has to be fixed and what may need to be in the near future. I don't care, I just can't wait to get out of this cramped hole of a "Mobile Home", before I break a leg tripping over something. Well great to hear from you and hope things go great for you.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Rogue!! Glad you made it there safely. Time difference, I can't even handle calling the east cost much less another country! I told you you'd be able to connect with us. Once you start work it may be another matter though.

I'm playing Bioshock, the original, one of 2 that Rockr recommended to me. He said it would bake my noodle and that Dead Space is scarier than FEAR (not 2) was. Bioshock is definitly baking my noodle and the music is creeping Mindy out, she made me put on my headphones today even though she was outside!







Can't wait to get Dead Space and hopefully get into before we start our move to the house.

Oh yeah, we signed for the house!! The home inspection people are meeting us out there Thurday to do the complete once over and tell us what has to be fixed and what may need to be in the near future. I don't care, I just can't wait to get out of this cramped hole of a "Mobile Home", before I break a leg tripping over something. Well great to hear from you and hope things go great for you.

Glad to hear your noodles is getting baked with Bioshock. You gotta play DEAD SPACE in the dark with the surround sound. KEREEEEEPY!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Glad to hear your noodles is getting baked with Bioshock. You gotta play DEAD SPACE in the dark with the surround sound. KEREEEEEPY!


I am going to have to try that ... that sound Ultra Cool....


----------



## ReaperMan

Hey! Add me to the club!

Just finished my first build and I chose the CM Storm Scout as my case. This case is pretty damn good [One of the reasons I actually chose it is because of this thread hah]. Great airflow and the tool less drive bays/expansion slots are great.

Here are some pics of my build [I know the wire management is terribad, but I'm going to try and fix it later]. Also thinking about modding the case to make it look better [I like lights







]. Let me know if any of you know some good ways for me to mod this







[not too expensive since I'm broke from building now







]


----------



## Enigma8750

Welcome ReaperMan and if you want to see my mod here is some ideas that you can play with..

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post6340253


----------



## DefecTalisman

Welcome back Rogue. Glad to hear you moved safely, always stressful times.
Also welcome ReaperMan, most the mods done in this club are on the front page(or links to them).

I cleaned my scout yesterday







and she is much happier because of it. EVERYTHING came out and got cleaned with 90%alc. by my fiancÃ©e Zanie







whilst I was pulling out more parts. Only thing I did whilst she was apart(the scout, not my lady) was add 2x 4" red ccfls with a 2nd inverter







So now there is 2x 12" ccfls and 2x 4"







Nice and bright, oh and they all work off the switch I stuck in the top/front bezel.


----------



## zac.

hi cmssc,

this is a brief update for my rig. =) the rest is in my facebook album - Project Eleanor II @ >[email protected]<

I saw this method online, so i decided to try, works perfectly.









sleeved all my R4s and fans from casing.









sleeved STORM SCOUT's front panel cables. i didnt sleeve them all the way, trying to save some $$.

























and here is the end product of my rig. im waiting for my SSD and rams to come before i mount my H50 with 2 blue R4s in p/p config.

















this is my 1st time building a rig. i hope i can make it for the visual test.









zac.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zac.*


hi cmssc,

this is a brief update for my rig. =) the rest is in my facebook album - Project Eleanor II @ >[email protected]<

I saw this method online, so i decided to try, works perfectly.

sleeved all my R4s and fans from casing.

sleeved STORM SCOUT's front panel cables. i didnt sleeve them all the way, trying to save some $$.









and here is the end product of my rig. im waiting for my SSD and rams to come before i mount my H50 with 2 blue R4s in p/p config.
this is my 1st time building a rig. i hope i can make it for the visual test.









zac.


Looking nice and I so envy that motherboard, planing on buying it (and an i7 930) at the end of the summer, editing RAW files in phtoshop is serious buisness and my Phenom II doesn't realy do well at it









And welcome ReaperMan, you made your way over here ey? Your system is also looking good

And good too hear you're fine Rogue


----------



## Mudfrog

Anyone else having issues with excessive vibration from the front panel? It's very very annoying. Pushing in on it at the top will eliminate it.. obviously I can't sit there and hold it though


----------



## angrysnail

Hi Overclockers!..I'm New here and Add me to the Club,Nice to learn from u all!..


----------



## Striker36

i bet your wondering whats up with this ridicules looking wire fox terrier aren't you?

you should go check out my Reactor project work log and find out














(a link is in my signature)

im sorta proud of what i managed to do at work today


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I am going to have to try that ... that sound Ultra Cool....























Yeah E. get it off Amazon, they have it for like $15-, I have a gift card, I'm just trying to figure a way to use them on Mindy's account so I can get free shipping. Her account because I don't want her to use my leftover gift bucks.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
Anyone else having issues with excessive vibration from the front panel? It's very very annoying. Pushing in on it at the top will eliminate it.. obviously I can't sit there and hold it though









Never heard of it happening. If it was me though I'd take something where it's vibrating, since it's on the top then one of the plugs that pop into the holder on the case is probably a little loose. Well, you know how it uses a prong shaped thing to snap into the holder, it's probably been squeezed so it's not open all the way, you can either put something around it, I'm thinking tissue paper will be enough or (more dangerous) spread the prong out a bit so it hold tighter. I say more dangerous because I've broken them doing that on other cases.

@ Y'all. Update on Corsair, I actually have an RMA number but they're supposed to send me instructions on how to send it back. It also says on thier RMA site that they can send me the replacement part first (in exchange for holding a credit card number), so I don't go powerless while I wait for the return. I'm waiting for them to get back to me becuase even with an RMA you can't track it or find out anything without a password and they haven't given me one yet. Maybe I'll call Jelaide today.


----------



## Enigma8750

So this is the guy with the Taste for Bondo.. Actually the smell of Bondo is pretty tasty. I used to work with cars so Bondo was great when fixing floorpans and bumps in the body.


----------



## BriSleep

@ Enigma. We'll just call him the Bondo Scout.








Oh, Dead Space is now $11.95 on Amazon. I just ordered it and Far Cry 2, now I have games to last at least a few months, through moving anyway. Did you know if you sign in and then post the link it will show as you and you can be billed, like the oops a while ago?
If you post the link when you aren't signed in then you go and sign in for something that link then becomes active to your account??
So, always sign out if you aren't ordering. Or just don't link to Amazon, let people look it up themselves. Yesterday I deleted all credit cards on file with New Egg.

@ Y'all. Interesting thing that the XFX XXX 5870 is only clocked to 875 core and 1250 memory clock. I'm running 900 core and 1300 memory clock and that's through the CCC control panel. I haven't even tried the MSI afterburner or boosting the voltage at all.

However, just click on this link and look at the memory clock speed. If it's really going this fast, everyone should buy one regardless of your money situation. Sell your car, this is the best thing in graphics ever!!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-476-_-Product

I sent XFXforce.com a "contact us" about why they haven't got any product out on the new Nvidia cards yet.

I also just noticed a lack of the higher end Ge force 200 series cards on new egg, don't post one and show me they are there, I know there's a few but a month ago the 275's & 285's were selling like crazy, now they're dropping out of the race? Seems like maybe they're too close to the new cards in performance but not price to keep them in stock?? I was looking becuase I was thinking of pairing one with a GTX 480 for dedicated Physx, but you know how long that's been tossing in my head.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Enigma. We'll just call him the Bondo Scout.








Oh, Dead Space is now $11.95 on Amazon. I just ordered it and Far Cry 2, now I have games to last at least a few months, through moving anyway. Did you know if you sign in and then post the link it will show as you and you can be billed, like the oops a while ago?
If you post the link when you aren't signed in then you go and sign in for something that link then becomes active to your account??
So, always sign out if you aren't ordering. Or just don't link to Amazon, let people look it up themselves. Yesterday I deleted all credit cards on file with New Egg.

@ Y'all. Interesting thing that the XFX XXX 5870 is only clocked to 875 core and 1250 memory clock. I'm running 900 core and 1300 memory clock and that's through the CCC control panel. I haven't even tried the MSI afterburner or boosting the voltage at all.

However, just click on this link and look at the memory clock speed. If it's really going this fast, everyone should buy one regardless of your money situation. Sell your car, this is the best thing in graphics ever!!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-476-_-Product

I sent XFXforce.com a "contact us" about why they haven't got any product out on the new Nvidia cards yet.

I also just noticed a lack of the higher end Ge force 200 series cards on new egg, don't post one and show me they are there, I know there's a few but a month ago the 275's & 285's were selling like crazy, now they're dropping out of the race? Seems like maybe they're too close to the new cards in performance but not price to keep them in stock?? I was looking becuase I was thinking of pairing one with a GTX 480 for dedicated Physx, but you know how long that's been tossing in my head.









Don't go crazy hunting diamonds


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Don't go crazy hunting diamonds









Ya know, you drive me crazy when you do that!!







Now I'll have to load it before I finish playing Bioshock to see what you're talking about.

Ok, I'm working on the pics of my watercooling change. Think I mentioned thanks to Rockr for the suggestion and to Striker for walking me through putting pics on photo bucket so they'll show up large here. So I'm going to post a few here to check them out before I decide what I want as the final pics that will go in the OCN W/C gallery.

If you want to see all my pics, I will be adding the ones of Mindys Scout, there's even a pic Min snapped of me before I finished loosing the weight, go here: http://s838.photobucket.com/albums/z...ild/?start=all

Ok, this is the old setup:









This is the new setup after leak testing but before power up:









This is the old res, on the right with the pump slapped onto it, the part that I really didn't like about that setup. On the left is the Spin res with 2 compression fittings mounted and 2 bitspower LED mount fittings with the LED's glued and set:









I got away with only using 1 angled fitting, a 45deg swivel. For you non W/C'ers, using angles slows your flow.

Don't even start with the wire management comments, half of these aren't even connected!


----------



## Enigma8750

I know nothing about water cooling but its Pretty..


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

I have a Storm Scout! Here!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









I know nothing about water cooling but its Pretty..

Thanks, I strive for good looks. Wait 'ill you see it with the lights on, maybe I'll even shoot a vid with the water flowing in the new res. I really want a blue rad too, perhaps a 360 when I get my Nvidia graphics.

Maybe one like this: Attachment 155883 Photo courtesy of Frozencpu.com put this puppy on the top rack and put the 240 hanging off the back. Then some blue sleeving.

What kind of sleeving do you guys use? Nylon PET?


----------



## linkin93

Alright, my new pics are up! I'm putting a 56k warning on here









First off, my new job on cable management. I found about 10 cable ties with the box of accessories my case came with. So i used them:










The mess on the other side of my case. this pic is before i did the new cable management, so it's even worse now. I had to use all my hands and feet to get it on, so i'm not taking it off for another photo


















And now for my main gripe, my soundcard covers half my GPU's fan. It still idles at 34c lol. when i bought it, the picture had the reference version, so i assumed i was getting one of those


















And i might as well give a close up of the good old soundcard:










Next up is the new PSU i got (few months old now)










And the RAM sticks... these guys have been giving me trouble, I'm not sure if its the sticks or the mobo, but i've had to up voltages, use stock speeds and loosen up the timings so i don't get random BSOD's










And now for the cable managment pics:



















The only problem now is the stupidly fat 24 pin cable being so stiff and un-maneuverable


















And after all that, I still felt the need for some more photos!



























If possible, could i have my pic on the first page replaced with ^^^^ that one?


----------



## MlbrottarN

I just sold my Old Dell Dimension (Success!) Think I'll be buying some sleeving and a reservoir for the loop.


----------



## BriSleep

@ linken93. Hey, thought you left us!! About the sound card, be greatfull you have one, my vid card totally blocks that slot, if I got a sound card it would have to go into an old style Pci slot.









Your Ram sticks. I have the exact same ones for Mindy's Scout and had a hell of a time getting them set to thier rated speed. I had to treat them as if they were being O/C'ed, also found out that if the XMP profile is checked in the bios it will cause problems too. So what's the point of having XMP ram??








So they run hot now, I asked Corsair and they said don't worry about it, they're still covered under warranty. Nice pic for the front page!!


----------



## Striker36

to be completely honest i wouldn't buy Corsair ram. EVER. the cheaper stuff is just that. cheap and the dominater and the other "Gaming RAM" is really just average. i would get G-skill or munckins


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, this is mostly:









(you can skip this and get to the point below)
Except the fact that we all deal with fans in our computers and usually fans in our houses and cars too. So, in this wonderfull P.O.C. trailer we live in, the first time we got flooded out we took all the carpets out and just used linoleum. This close to the river the dirt we usually get is actually super fine river silt and will destroy a stout carpet within a year or so. I do most of the cleaning, Mindy just can't with her Fibromyalgia, so, now that we're moving I decided to get a vacuum cleaner. I'm a member of Comsumer reports and I'm highly into not having to buy a machine every few years. The 2 machines that have the highest reliability are the Dyson (any model) and the Rainbow. The Rainbow coming in at a base price of over $1200- and having one before, dealing with the water and all the gross junk that dumps out with it. So, I got a Dyson, this one: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dyson+-+...40537&st=dyson dc23&cp=1&lp=1
Super Vacuum, I'm not messing around when a lesser Vac pops a belt, needs a bag change or something of the sort.

(here's the Beef!)
So, the point, fans. While I was popping around the Dyson site I saw this amazing thing, a fan with no blades: http://www.dyson.com/fans/
Whaaaaaa???
Now I gotta admit $329- for a 12" table fan is out of the question but in the advancement of Science this is a pretty amazing step!


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Bri. I was in cleaning for over 17 years and I used alot of Vacuums.. My favorite was the Oreck Professional.










This vac would last me over a year with commercial and Household use @ 3 to 4 homes a day 4 days a week.

It was close to 1200 hrs. before it needed Maintanance except for the beater bar. That was after 400 hrs. and for me 8 lbs. was the clincher.. No heavy lifting. About the same as my M-16 fully loaded with a 30 round clip.

229.00 to 289.00


----------



## Enigma8750

I Love G-Skill ram for about 3 years. I bought some High dollar OCZ reaper's 800mhz. over clocked to 1132 or something around there. But Corsair, I hear, is the best around.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz*


I have a Storm Scout! Here!












These are Killer effects. Welcome Aboard..


----------



## BriSleep

Yeah, this all started with Costco having Vacuums, then went to Consumer Reports, then back to Costco. A lady saw me looking and said she has 2 Orecks and thinks they're the best. CR puts them at an 8 on the reliability scale Dyson got a 5, smaller being better. Can't rely on thier ratings though because one of thier top rated vacuums, Hoover is at the bottom of thier list for reliability. So how can an item be the best of the bunch but stinks for reliablity? How should I know??

PC World did the same thing, they rated HP as having the best desktop systems available but on the reliabilty and D.O.A., they come in as the worst. Me thinks these guys have to work on thier systems.

I got the Dyson after talking to 3 different company reps, Oreck, Hoover, Kenmore, then checking the customer ratings at a few retailer sites. Dyson has a 5 year warranty, the others vary. The _Hoover rep_ told me they ripped off Dysons design to get thier cyclone technology! What convinced me was the number of people who gave the Dyson (just the model I got), 5 stars, all over the place, the others rarely got 5 stars. I made up my mind when a woman posted she was 55 Y.O. and she's had an Oreck, a Kenmore, then a Hoover all in 3 years, then she got a Dyson Cannister and has had it with no problems for 3 years. Yeah, the Dyson is not light, something like 32 lbs, the Oreck is one of the lightest there is.

Yeah E, but what about those fans!! I can imagine a day when we never have to clean stupid fan blades anymore! Wheeeee!!

Speaking of Enigma, has anyone tried to put a comment in when you give him rep?? Does he have so much that we can't comment any more?


----------



## Wild_Willy

Hello! I have a scout!
Is there anyway to stop this anoying whirley sound from the side fan, I have found a tempoary solution by covering the fan from outside the side window with a peice of muslim cloth which is stopping the whirley whiney sound. It aint pretty but it works.

Another query, how would I go about getting new hdd tooless clip thingies, i have lost them all and are looking to buy new hdd's.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wild_Willy*


Hello! I have a scout!
Is there anyway to stop this anoying whirley sound from the side fan, I have found a tempoary solution by covering the fan from outside the side window with a peice of muslim cloth which is stopping the whirley whiney sound. It aint pretty but it works.

Another query, how would I go about getting new hdd tooless clip thingies, i have lost them all and are looking to buy new hdd's.


The only permanent solution I know of is to cut out a new window without the slits. =/ Unfortunately, those slits cause a lot of turbulence.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ linken93. Hey, thought you left us!! About the sound card, be greatfull you have one, my vid card totally blocks that slot, if I got a sound card it would have to go into an old style Pci slot.









Your Ram sticks. I have the exact same ones for Mindy's Scout and had a hell of a time getting them set to thier rated speed. I had to treat them as if they were being O/C'ed, also found out that if the XMP profile is checked in the bios it will cause problems too. So what's the point of having XMP ram??








So they run hot now, I asked Corsair and they said don't worry about it, they're still covered under warranty. Nice pic for the front page!!

I'm still here


















My old Corsair ram sticks enver had this problem. i had 4x1gb of the older style purple ones, they overclocked nice to 900mhz on stock volts. I did have to up the voltage because four sticks + overclocking + unlinked mode puts massive stress on the memory controller... hence i got 2x2gb.

I'm not too worried about the soundcard and the gpu together, except I've heard that it sometimes causes interference? not too sure.

I need a better camera, the sony cyber shot (dsc-s700) is showing it's age now... my bro's Kodak is a piece of crap though... if there's minimal light and no flash it's fall grainy even when resized.


----------



## ACM

Selling one of my 9800GT's for $60


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wild_Willy* 
Hello! I have a scout!
Is there anyway to stop this anoying whirley sound from the side fan, I have found a tempoary solution by covering the fan from outside the side window with a peice of muslim cloth which is stopping the whirley whiney sound. It aint pretty but it works.

Another query, how would I go about getting new hdd tooless clip thingies, i have lost them all and are looking to buy new hdd's.

Here's the link for the HDD rails, clips, whatever you call them, here they are: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=293

Yeah, the fan grill is annoying, you can get quieter fans, NB (Noise Blockers), Gentle Typhoons come in 3 speeds and there's always the Noctua's but they are kinda ugly. Nylon stockings also work, just stretch them over the fan before mounting it.

@ Y'all. Anyone know anything about home inventory software. I need something that lets you enter pictures, serial & model numbers, price, date purchased, description, stuff like that. I found a free one but it's very limited and you have to store it online. Not wanting to put my Complete Home Inventory where someone can hack into it.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
Selling one of my 9800GT's for $60

Hmmmmm. How good is that for just having it do Physx? Meaning, if I link it with 2 brand new GTX 480's will it slow them down in any way when it's set just to run the Physx stuff? I've wanted to get a 275 or 285 just to make sure it can keep up. Anything, for instance, the way, if you have a 5970 and it has 2Gb ram and you X-fire it with a 5870 with 1Gb, the two are counted as only having 1Gb

If you could find an article or something that says it will work without hindering the higher cards, I'll take it off your hands.
Was it overclocked and how old is it? Got pics?


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hmmmmm. How good is that for just having it do Physx? Meaning, if I link it with 2 brand new GTX 480's will it slow them down in any way when it's set just to run the Physx stuff? I've wanted to get a 275 or 285 just to make sure it can keep up. Anything, for instance, the way, if you have a 5970 and it has 2Gb ram and you X-fire it with a 5870 with 1Gb, the two are counted as only having 1Gb

If you could find an article or something that says it will work without hindering the higher cards, I'll take it off your hands.
Was it overclocked and how old is it? Got pics?


BriSleep, your GTX 480's, will benefit with the 9800gt as Physics card, just means that the SLI will be handled by the GTX 480's and Physics will be handled by the 9800gt


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


BriSleep, your GTX 480's, will benefit with the 9800gt as Physics card, just means that the SLI will be handled by the GTX 480's and Physics will be handled by the 9800gt



Thank you very much Jolly!!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Y'all. Anyone know anything about home inventory software. I need something that lets you enter pictures, serial & model numbers, price, date purchased, description, stuff like that. I found a free one but it's very limited and you have to store it online. Not wanting to put my Complete Home Inventory where someone can hack into it.


Microsoft Excel!

Presuming you have a copy!

You can edit the Fields to denote anything you want! you can save the Spread sheets to your HDD, or even to a USB Flash Drive if you wanted to... Then, if something happened you just go to your Insurance Agent, hand them the Flash Drive, they load up the Spread Sheet and there's your records right there.. listing..

Product
Place of Purchase
Receipt Number
Date Purchased
Product Serial Number
Product Value
Etc.
Etc.
Etc.

Insurance Agent - _"This is great! We can use this information to get your claim processed right away!"_

You - _"Sweet!"_

You want pictures as well!

On my Excel that I am using here at work (Excel 2000) at the top where all the pull-down menus are at, there is a pull down menu for "Insert" and in that Menu is an option for "Picture" and clicking that lets me select "from file"... which I can then select a picture file, to insert/add into the spreadsheet listings!

I just tried it, and it worked!

Ok, presuming you don't have a copy of Excel, and don't want to drop the $250 - $400 on some copy of the Microsoft Office Suite to get it?

Go download OpenOffice.org; which is basically the same thing as MS Office Pro, and use their Spreadsheet application, which is absolutely free!

*EDIT UPDATE* - I also have a copy of Open Office 3.0 here at work. I just tested this. I opened the OpenOffice Calc application which is their version of MS Excel. Its virtually identical to my Excel 2000, and I can add pictures the exact same way! It has the same "Insert" pull down menu with an option to select "picture" and then selecting "from file" ... and there is goes!


----------



## BriSleep

Yep, I have Office 2007 which I got for $97- when we got Mindy's laptop and Mindy uses open office. She used to have her own bookkeeping business and is quite sick of the Microsoft interface.









Thanks for the tip, we need to catalog everything as we pack it up.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I just put up a work log for Dark Demon









*http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...different.html*


----------



## Enigma8750

The new Office Suite for 2010 which is the next after 07 has been getting rave reviews but that thing cost as much as a Motherboard a Processor and an SSD. I can't see upgrading quite yet.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The new Office Suite for 2010 which is the next after 07 has been getting rave reviews but that thing cost as much as a Motherboard a Processor and an SSD. I can't see upgrading quite yet.


You go to Best Buy and tell them you want the student/ seniors version, it's missing something. I don't know what because I haven't used what ever is missing, I probably never did because it's in the professionals/ business version and I've never used those things. I thought it would be the presentation tools but they're all there.







????


----------



## imh073p

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Office_2010

They pretty much explain what comes in the different editions. They also show what features were not carried over from the 2007 version. I have been running the pro beta for abit and i really like it. I also see that the rtm was leaked to torrent already lol.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, guys, ya know I like to share things I've found in my travels. So, first go here:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post9001517

While you were there did you happen to notice there's a picture lit up on the front of this guys 5.25 bays? I did, but I can't see it clearly and he doesn't have any thread memberships in his sig line right? So, being me, I asked:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-JUNK-*

Thanks! Its actually an engraved acrylic triple bay cover from mountain mods pc. The picture on it is a sketch of Cortana from Halo.

=BriSleep

Wow, how is it lit? Got a pic of it straight on? Your Avatar pic is also great, are you an artist?

[/QUOTE] = -JUNK-

Yeah, I dabble a bit with sketching and then scanning them and using photoshop to color them. I dont have a full on pic of the bay, but I will take one in a bit and send it to you. I lit it by drilling two holes just big enough to fit two ultra bright L.E.D.s in the single bay cover below it. I'll try to get you a pic of that too. Wasn't too hard, just a matter or taking the time to line them up effectively. This is the image I used for the laser engraving.







[/QUOTE]

Me, posting for you guys:

Man!!!!!! Just think of the things you could put on your computer, any place you have a space this big. Anything, your favorite game, lady, child, pet, just anything!


----------



## Enigma8750

This is soo Nice.. That would look great on a windowless side panel.. Soo nice. She look good enough to.. Well To get along with..










Ohhh Wow.. I just noticed the Binary all over her outfit. That is Classic. Looks like the little computer fairy that lives inside all Modder's machines. Na.. I don't believe in Fairies. Ohh wait I saw one yesterday.. Nevermind... Just a joke anyone who is offended..


----------



## DefecTalisman

I finished a few things























































More photos can be seen in my gallery -> http://cmss.dev.x10hosting.com/thumbnails.php?album=13
& work log -> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...different.html


----------



## imh073p

What an awesome hdd cage cover! Might i ask why you didnt make it cover the whole cage? You have an amazing scout there, Rep+


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


What an awesome hdd cage cover! Might i ask why you didnt make it cover the whole cage? You have an amazing scout there, Rep+


Thank you for the compliment







I didn't want to hide the hard drive. Just the mess of wires beneath it


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yep, I have Office 2007 which I got for $97- when we got Mindy's laptop and Mindy uses open office. She used to have her own bookkeeping business and is quite sick of the Microsoft interface.









Thanks for the tip, we need to catalog everything as we pack it up.


Glad to help!

I know exactly what you're going through! When my parents retired and sold the house where I grew up, my Dad did the exact same thing. He used an Excel Spreadsheet to inventory every single item in the house as they packed.

I'd drive over on some weekends to have dinner with them, and he'd be sitting there at his desk tirelessly working away at it while my Mom was snapping photo's of certain items.

It was a long and frustrating task for them; but then they had plenty of time to do it, as it took them another 5 years to finally agree on the floor plan of the dream house they wanted to have built for their retirement! LOL


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Thank you for the compliment







I didn't want to hide the hard drive. Just the mess of wires beneath it










i think that was a good call. that heat-sink looks pretty neat and i wouldn't want to hide it my self

OFF TOPIC!

my boss just gave me permission to clean out one of our stock rooms and make a wall into a work shop







im going to build a bench and move most of my tools off the shop floor and out of the back of my car and all over my room up here and have a shop that i dont need to worry about an airplane in









im pretty excited about it.

first a key to the front door and now a corner of the shop to do with as i want... some times working for family CAN be good.... however i would NEVER suggest it to any one if their is another option


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i think that was a good call. that heat-sink looks pretty neat and i wouldn't want to hide it my self


Thanks, I also like the seeing the heatsink







Think I should spray that sink, just don't know what colour ? Maybe like a dark silver ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


OFF TOPIC!
my boss just gave me permission to clean out one of our stock rooms and make a wall into a work shop







im going to build a bench and move most of my tools off the shop floor and out of the back of my car and all over my room up here and have a shop that i dont need to worry about an airplane in









im pretty excited about it.

first a key to the front door and now a corner of the shop to do with as i want... some times working for family CAN be good.... however i would NEVER suggest it to any one if their is another option










I wish I had space like that to work, I think the only problem would be trying to get me to be social :s

I posted a update to my work log, another few things for my scout









http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post9411361


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Thanks, I also like the seeing the heatsink







Think I should spray that sink, just don't know what colour ? Maybe like a dark silver ?








I wish I had space like that to work, I think the only problem would be trying to get me to be social :s

I posted a update to my work log, another few things for my scout









http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post9411361



my garage shop is really nice and i shouldn't need any more than i have their but its getting kinda cramped with dads small projects and my reactor project all jockeying for space. so im going to build my new shop over the next week or 2 and move it all up to work and just stay late some nights. progress will probably slow down a little but im ok with that if it means i wont brake any more parts (i broke 2 the other day







nothing major but its still cracks i need to hide)

ill up some pictures of where it is now when i get home


----------



## Darni

On the back of the case there are removable extention slots.
How to I remove them? I have flipped down the arch inside the case, but it is still stuck in there.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darni* 
On the back of the case there are removable extention slots.
How to I remove them? I have flipped down the arch inside the case, but it is still stuck in there.

they tend to be rather sticky when the scout is new. i just messed around with them for a while and when the first one poped the rest came out pretty easily... i would suggest being careful with a flat head screwdriver under the bent part inside the case. that way you will not have to worry about scratching the chase because the card you will be putting in will cover it.

hope that helps









-Striker36


----------



## Enigma8750

I use my fingers on both sides of the cover and bend in and pull out. Pressing in will help alot. Towards the inside of the case and then let it drop slightly down and then just pull back..


----------



## BriSleep

Yep, me too, tap, yank and catch it when it flys out!









To help keep those who know, in the know. BFG has totally dropped out of the graphics card market and XFX had some disputes with Nvidia so they will not be making Fermi cards.









I have also been corrected in my errored way of thinking, if you have 2 Fermi based cards, you do not need a dedicated Physx card. The new drivers have been worked out to treat the multi-cored Fermis the right way and Physx runs on it's own while the rest of the card works on pumping out the frames.







It's about time, silly to have a $120- card backing up 2 $500- cards.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yep, me too, tap, yank and catch it when it flys out!









To help keep those who know, in the know. BFG has totally dropped out of the graphics card market and XFX had some disputes with Nvidia so they will not be making Fermi cards.









I have also been corrected in my errored way of thinking, if you have 2 Fermi based cards, you do not need a dedicated Physx card. The new drivers have been worked out to treat the multi-cored Fermis the right way and Physx runs on it's own while the rest of the card works on pumping out the frames.







It's about time, silly to have a $120- card backing up 2 $500- cards.

i would hope they managed to make PhysX NOT steal from the rest of the card.... they have only owned the rights to it for like 4 years.

too bad about BFG. do you know why?

i agree with the not wanting another card to do what the $1000 of card SHOULD be able to do (SLI FTW)

and in my neck of the woods

I got a package from Bri today







more on that in my work log im sleepy and dont feel like typing it all out again.

going to work early tomorrow and got out late today. good news for the bank account but NOT for my body. good night all!


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, everyone has thier own opinion on Physx, just like you know what holes. Older cards are still to wimpy but the massive amount of transistors in the Fermi cards, what like 3. something billion, trounced that and the cards can do all the work on thier own.

Anyway, here's a post on that: http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ysx-cards.html
When I install my Fermi cards I will post here, there, everywhere about if it's worth it or not and if I see that much of a difference. Until then, I will commit to nothing.

As for BFG specifically, here's a post from my old home planet: http://hardocp.com/news/2010/05/18/b...exits_graphics I do still have an account there. I guess it's mainly because Nvida has gotten hard nosed and stuck up.

Here's my question thread about XFX: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/7366...-out-400s.html

It's quite amazing what you find out when you can't sleep at 3am!!









So, we spent most of the afternoon at the new house going through a rigorous home inspection, we need a new roof, the garage outlets are wired through the bathroom GFI switches, the garage door spring needs to be replaced or re-wound, the previous owners drywalled the garage but took out the *firewall* between the Attic and Garage *<idiots>,* there is a lot of good news though. Like, we qualify for a new energy efficient furnace for free! That's one expense I was already deducting from the bank, now we only have to pay for the A/C.







Oh, and I just have to have an "On demand" water heater, I don't care if it's $1500- it'll pay for itself! Ok, maybe only $1000- : http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1...atalogId=10053

Oh, -JUNK- wrote me, works late but will try to get a straight on pic of the engraved piece, he said it's not very expensive. Ok, he has an 800D for a case, what's expensive??







I'm going to chat with Mountain Mods about it.

I'm tired, this new prosthesis is wierd, we finally have pictures and measurements of the inside of the house. I'm going to sit in bed and eat giant strawberries, had one yesterday the size of Dapper Dan's brain. Wait, ummm the size of his brain cavity, no wait, the size, It was BIG alright??









See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 
Alright, my new pics are up! I'm putting a 56k warning on here









First off, my new job on cable management. I found about 10 cable ties with the box of accessories my case came with. So i used them:










The mess on the other side of my case. this pic is before i did the new cable management, so it's even worse now. I had to use all my hands and feet to get it on, so i'm not taking it off for another photo


















And now for my main gripe, my soundcard covers half my GPU's fan. It still idles at 34c lol. when i bought it, the picture had the reference version, so i assumed i was getting one of those


















And i might as well give a close up of the good old soundcard:










Next up is the new PSU i got (few months old now)










And the RAM sticks... these guys have been giving me trouble, I'm not sure if its the sticks or the mobo, but i've had to up voltages, use stock speeds and loosen up the timings so i don't get random BSOD's










And now for the cable managment pics:



















The only problem now is the stupidly fat 24 pin cable being so stiff and un-maneuverable


















And after all that, I still felt the need for some more photos!



























If possible, could i have my pic on the first page replaced with ^^^^ that one?









I sure will... those are some nice Pictures you got there.. Linkin.. I LIke..


----------



## HeliXpc

I dont think anyone has crammed this much hardware into this case before.


----------



## BriSleep

Are those in slot 1&3? Do they touch the drive cage or just short of it? The vid cards, of course.

I don't know, our Pilot had 3 vid cards, 4 hard drives 2 optical and I think he was still able to fit the fan on the side/ top. I spent 2 weeks searching the first six months of the thread, so I'm not going back there.









Enigma can probably find it better his mind is a steel trap and mine is an aluminum sieve.







Anyway I have to go again, been working all day and have to run an errand for Mindy so maybe I'll be back later. Maybe not.









Very nice rig and perfect sleeving BTW. Wanna do mine?


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Are those in slot 1&3? Do they touch the drive cage or just short of it? The vid cards, of course.

I don't know, our Pilot had 3 vid cards, 4 hard drives 2 optical and I think he was still able to fit the fan on the side/ top. I spent 2 weeks searching the first six months of the thread, so I'm not going back there.









Enigma can probably find it better his mind is a steel trap and mine is an aluminum sieve.







Anyway I have to go again, been working all day and have to run an errand for Mindy so maybe I'll be back later. Maybe not.









They fit just fine, nothing touching, perfect fit.


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*


I dont think anyone has crammed this much hardware into this case before.




What kind of bay fan holder is that?


----------



## LokSupguller

Hello people. I am new to the club and I want to know how to join.
Also, what is the best way to install a Corsair H50 in the Scout? Should I slap it up the top (I removed 140mm fan to mod my other generic case) or make a push-pull with the back R4 fan? Should the Corsair fan be intake or should the R4 be intake? And which way should the air be going through, into the case or out the case through the H50 radiator?


----------



## Enigma8750

Please post your picture of your Rig and that's it..

Thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Please go and fill out this survey for me.. Thank you.

Here


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Please go and fill out this survey for me.. Thank you.

Here

Hey Enigma!!

Have I told you lately?
*You Rock BOSS!!!*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly* 
Hello people. I am new to the club and I want to know how to join.
Also, what is the best way to install a Corsair H50 in the Scout? Should I slap it up the top (I removed 140mm fan to mod my other generic case) or make a push-pull with the back R4 fan? Should the Corsair fan be intake or should the R4 be intake? And which way should the air be going through, into the case or out the case through the H50 radiator?


Heheheheheheh!!
I love you new guys!








You play 20 questions then I come on and say..... it depends.
No really, I don't think anyone has put it up top yet. Have they?? It either goes in the top front 5.25 bays or on the back wall, your preference. I didn't do push/pull but it doesn't matter because Mindy won't let me overclock her Scout, bunch of guys have push pull and I'm pretty sure it's usually intake then increase the top 140 fan to a Noctua or better to take the heat out. Clee is the resident expert but he's been missing lately. He may be on vacation.

Oh, Mindy's is mounted pump upside down, we do that so it doesn't stress the lines and her single fan is intake then a 140 noctua pulling/blowing out the top. I get about 2ft of blast out of that system. No heat, it's either at 25c idle or she's maxed it around 43c, when I was folding on it, it got to 73c but more heat came out of her 5850 than the top of the case.

One more thing, don't do what they say on intake or exhaust, this case is different. I'm sure someone will be around this weekend to tell you.

You also want to check with these guys:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...es-owners.html


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*





You have some really nice hardware there and I great job on the sleeving. Do you have a top exhaust fan?


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


You have some really nice hardware there and I great job on the sleeving. Do you have a top exhaust fan?


Yes, ive got another scythe gentle typhoon 1850rpm on top. The sleeving some are NZXT addons, they are great, some i did myself.


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliXpc* 
Yes, ive got another scythe gentle typhoon 1850rpm on top. The sleeving some are NZXT addons, they are great, some i did myself.

What kind of fan bay holder is that?


----------



## Enigma8750

What a Nice Build.. I love those individual Drive covers.. that is just Cool.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliXpc* 
I dont think anyone has crammed this much hardware into this case before.











you did fill her up but you need to look at Mbrittons case.. He has a full Triple radiator and water cooling system in his but Helix.. that is a really nice build.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliXpc* 
They fit just fine, nothing touching, perfect fit.

Ok, thanks but I also asked something that is more important to me. What slots do you have the GTX 480's in, it looks like you skipped a slot so, did you?

If you did, is the bottom slot X8 or X16 please?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









What a Nice Build.. I love those individual Drive covers.. that is just Cool.

Ok, that threw me!! I did not realize they're individual drive covers. I thought the were some kind of drive cooler like DefecT has.

Do you work at a computer shop or are the parts on the wall just from your personal shop?

Finally, have you plugged in a Kill-a-Watt or something similar (maybe a UPS) into it to see what your total draw is?


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, that threw me!! I did not realize they're individual drive covers. I thought the were some kind of drive cooler like DefecT has.

Do you work at a computer shop or are the parts on the wall just from your personal shop?

Finally, have you plugged in a Kill-a-Watt or something similar (maybe a UPS) into it to see what your total draw is?


Yup, those are Icydocks for my SSD's, also i own a computer shop, HeliX PC in burbank, CA







and lastly no i dont have a kill a watt to see the power draw, i should grab one tho, i am interested to see the power draw.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, thanks but I also asked something that is more important to me. What slots do you have the GTX 480's in, it looks like you skipped a slot so, did you?

If you did, is the bottom slot X8 or X16 please?










The classified E760 is 16x 16x when using 1 and 3, if you use 1 and 2 its 8x 8x since it has lanes divided differently to support 3way sli and physX.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[-Snake-]*


What kind of fan bay holder is that?


Its the Scythe Kama Bay

http://www.platinummicro.com/product...d=CCSCKB2000BK


----------



## ReaperMan

I plan on modding my case soon [Once I get a paycheck or 2], and I just had a couple of questions.

1. Is there a way for me to get different color LED's in the fans that come with the case, or is there a way I can replace the fans and still use the light switch?

2. Is it possible to install the default casefans to a fan controller.

Thanks


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReaperMan*


I plan on modding my case soon [Once I get a paycheck or 2], and I just had a couple of questions.

1. Is there a way for me to get different color LED's in the fans that come with the case, or is there a way I can replace the fans and still use the light switch?


You could replace the LED's in the fans, but that would be a mission. You can get different fans with LED's, but you would have to find ones that say they are compatible with the CM Storm Scout light switch. The LED's work of the 5v rail, the CM Storm Sniper uses the 12v rail, even though the fans for the Sniper have the same connector, they will run under on voltage.
You could use the switch as I have, to run custom LED's, 2x 3v LED's in series run ok from it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReaperMan*


2. Is it possible to install the default casefans to a fan controller.

Thanks










Yes, you would need 2 molex to 3 pin connector adapters/cables. The top 140mm fan already uses a 3 pin connector.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*


I dont think anyone has crammed this much hardware into this case before.




SWEET BUILT!!!

I think I have about that much in my Scout... accept for the second video card. I have every hard drive bay full and a hot swap in one of the 5-1/4 bays....

Yours looks a lot neater than mine!

My NZXT case has more than my Scout and it shows. I ran out of room for cable management in it... Check out this mess, even though its not a Scout.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


you did fill her up but you need to look at Mbrittons case.. He has a full Triple radiator and water cooling system in his but Helix.. that is a really nice build.


What did you call me?! ^^
Anyhow, That is a sick build, I'm soooooooo envious of that Classified


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


What did you call me?! ^^


lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


What did you call me?! ^^
Anyhow, That is a sick build, I'm soooooooo envious of that Classified










Sorry MlbrottarN everybody knows who I was talking about.. Yea that Classified is so expensive I would have to sell a kidney to buy one..


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Sorry MlbrottarN everybody knows who I was talking about.. Yea that Classified is so expensive I would have to sell a kidney to buy one..


Don't worry was joking, and yes that mobo is expensive, like $480 in sweden, + an i7 and ram... that's easily $1000


----------



## BriSleep

Uh oh, a Sweedish insult is noted.









Yeah, I want the Classy too, I'd love to have x16 top and bottom to seperate the cards. However, I'm pretty sure a new one will be released soon so I ain't budgin'.


----------



## Enigma8750

I saw a full crossfire conversion board that plugs in to one of those boards so you can put like four cards in ..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I saw a full crossfire conversion board that plugs in to one of those boards so you can put like four cards in ..


Whaaaaa??







I'm guessing you trailed off because you've gone to look for it.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I saw a full crossfire conversion board that plugs in to one of those boards so you can put like four cards in ..

Speaking of This?


----------



## BriSleep

So I dash over to my old home forum to see what they know. This thing isn't out yet, expected to be close to $400-, it's really not a mainstreaming thing, it's for those companies and few individuals that want to break records.







Then, if you have a case that can fit it (they don't think there is one that isn't custom made), then you'd probably want to stay away from "Fermi Power" as they've now nicknamed it. Finally after spending money on the motherboard, any Asus with ROG in the title, they feel it would be much easier to just get this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128446









Gotta dig the custom plug in heat pipes!







However, other than graphics performance this line of boards (hmmm didn't Clee get one) have the new Marvell controller, which has shown to be a real slug. If you want to put this in a Scout you'd better put your PSU outside the rig! Oh & you'd definitly have to mod in more rear slot openings.

In addition to all this chit chat over it (I've been to 4 fourms in this time), it's seen as a little bit ridiculous because, as I'm sure our new member can verify, 2 GTX 480's will beat up any other 3 combination video cards.







If you go bigger than that you just like to spend money.

If I did get anything like that I have a wife that would surely send me to the great Dachshund farm in the sky!


----------



## Markisa

Will a rad for a H50 fit with the top fan still attached if you have a Gentle Typhoon mounted to the back exhaust, then the H50 rad, then a Gentle Typhoon on the back of it. So a Push Pull config? The stock back exhaust fan is replaced with a Gentle Typhoon in this equation.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
Will a rad for a H50 fit with the top fan still attached if you have a Gentle Typhoon mounted to the back exhaust, then the H50 rad, then a Gentle Typhoon on the back of it. So a Push Pull config? The stock back exhaust fan is replaced with a Gentle Typhoon in this equation.

Yep, pretty sure, search for posts by Clee413 and look at his setup, pretty much is what you're wanting to do. I mean the GT's are 120's so that should not effect the equation at all, just the matter of how you mount it. Also I wouldn't use the stock top fan, replace it with a Noctua or similar powered ball bearing fan.

Speaking of GT's still gotta switch my rad fans.

Hmmm, looks like time to find more avatars too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Speaking of This?


Thats it!!!!!!!!REP UP>>


----------



## Enigma8750

Subject change.. Want to see A Woman's Vengeance... Here check this out..


----------



## Markisa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enigma8750*


subject change.. Want to see a woman's vengeance... Here check this out..











rofl!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Ooooooh That hurts! Mindy confessed she put her slot play winnings in a seperate account. So, I put my computer money in a seperate account. Still no secrets, she sees what packages arrive & I pick up the mail, 50/50.

Oh & on the point of fair is fair, when I get my GTX 480's she gets my 5870. She doesn't play that much anyway and they aren't action games.

Anyway, like I said to the banker, how can you buy your wife a gift when she sees every withdrawl & payment.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Subject change.. Want to see A Woman's Vengeance... Here check this out..










Ouch, that should be on failblog lol.


----------



## BriSleep

Speaking, again off topic, but we were discussing giant motherboards, I got these links from Mountain Mods in my e-mail. Some pretty amazing stuff but again, it's for those with, what they call, a lot of disposable income. The lifespan (meaning how long the average Joe has one) of a mobo is usually around 3 years.







Oh yeah, pretty pictures, definitely a pro photgrapher.

We recently shot photos of an EVGA SR-2 motherboard mating with a Mountain Mods HPTX Modular Motherboard Tray. At first glance we were stunned, but that quickly passed as we made a mad dash for the SLR Camera. All holes were in place resulting in a perfectly tight fit. Take a look for yourself.
Proceed with caution:

FULL FRONTAL: (all motherboard mounting holes align with ease)
http://www.mountainmods.com/images/images_big/HPTX_pic1.jpg

PORTS ALIGNED: (all IO panel ports fit with perfection)
http://www.mountainmods.com/images/images_big/HPTX_pic2.jpg

REAR ACCESS: (plenty of space for block removal)
http://www.mountainmods.com/images/images_big/HPTX_pic3.jpg

For those interested in looking at this board in action - please take a look at the MEGArig build log by Fitseries at Techpowerup.com -
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112192

For those impatiently waiting to get your hands on the actual board - should be very soon!

PEAK OUT
WWW.MOUNTAINMODS.COM


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ooooooh That hurts!

Anyway, like I said to the banker, how can you buy your wife a gift when she sees every withdrawl & payment.

Amen Brother.. That is me.. If I buy it on the day of the event I might surprise her.. but she checks the acct. everyday.


----------



## Enigma8750

That picture was taken on a picnic table with red party plastic from the dollar store, outside on a overcast day late in the evening right before night. with a flash.
Looks like it might rain too.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Amen Brother.. That is me.. If I buy it on the day of the event I might surprise her.. but she checks the acct. everyday.









Yep, Mindy finally stopped on the weekends but that's her morning routine, check the bank, go outside. Maybe she's waiting for an inheritance or something?







I had enough of it, I started putting money in a Band-Aid tin (I collect tins), it hit $1000- and I figured that was too much to have laying around so I was going to put it in a different bank, then she said she opened her own account so I went to our bank and they said it will only be shown to me. I've always wondered how the rich do it.







Oh, just so you know, the other bank would have charged me because there is no direct deposit.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yep, Mindy finally stopped on the weekends but that's her morning routine, check the bank, go outside. Maybe she's waiting for an inheritance or something?







I had enough of it, I started putting money in a Band-Aid tin (I collect tins), it hit $1000- and I figured that was too much to have laying around so I was going to put it in a different bank, then she said she opened her own account so I went to our bank and they said it will only be shown to me. I've always wondered how the rich do it.







Oh, just so you know, the other bank would have charged me because there is no direct deposit.


I'm coming to your house for Band aids.. LOL


----------



## Bradey

not if i get there first


----------



## BriSleep

HA! You know how many Band Aid tins I have.








It kinda devalued the ones I had snagged when they put them back on the market.








I have a Dutch Cocoa tin with real Dutch Cocoa (unsweetned) in it, I have 2 tiny little tins that had dental Floss in them, I have a '94 Toll house cookie tin. I have a Haf 932 computer case tin. Those are just the ones I found so far, don't know where the rest are.

Mindy has a dragon collection. 
There's a shelf at the top of this wall in the new bedroom:









There's another at the hallway corner off the living room, here:









Here's a pic of my new Spin bay res with flash on:









Here it is with no flash, you can see the Silver kills coil and the LEDs, oh guess that goes for both pics. No flash shows the water flow better:









@ Enigma. Ok, I can see the clouds, the creases that show it's a table cloth, the washed out metal back plates and un-even lighting shows it's a flash. How do you know it's a picnic table?


----------



## clee413

CMSSC! Long time no post (from me)... I jumped on OCN tonight to try and catch up on the conversation(s).

Quick, personal, update: Ever since the Spring 2010 school semester ended (about 2 weeks ago) I've been hunting for a new job. Trying to get my foot in the door as an IT - Tech Support/Help Desk. So far, I've been to 1 interview and have 2 more on Monday (24th). I also have my MCTS 70-620: Windows Vista Client exam on Wednesday the 26th.

Phew!

I hope everyone has been well, and I miss the nights when I had free time to converse here. Soon, soon. I'm interviewing with Verizon (Go Wireless) on Monday. I'm hoping with a new field of IT, I will have even more knowledge to pass along here.

PS: I just took a peak inside my rig, and I think I'm overdue for a cleaning!


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Clee!! Were your ears burning? I've been talking about you lately.

I have a few extra of these:









I'll lend you one if it'll help you get a foot in the door!









I got a sweet new link for everybody, these will keep your Scout mobile and even pretty it up some: https://www.coolcasters.com/index.cf...ll-casters.cfm


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Subject change.. Want to see A Woman's Vengeance... Here check this out..










Ouch, nothing like a woman's scorn :s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
CMSSC! Long time no post (from me)... I jumped on OCN tonight to try and catch up on the conversation(s).

Quick, personal, update: Ever since the Spring 2010 school semester ended (about 2 weeks ago) I've been hunting for a new job. Trying to get my foot in the door as an IT - Tech Support/Help Desk. So far, I've been to 1 interview and have 2 more on Monday (24th). I also have my MCTS 70-620: Windows Vista Client exam on Wednesday the 26th.

Phew!

I hope everyone has been well, and I miss the nights when I had free time to converse here. Soon, soon. I'm interviewing with Verizon (Go Wireless) on Monday. I'm hoping with a new field of IT, I will have even more knowledge to pass along here.

PS: I just took a peak inside my rig, and I think I'm overdue for a cleaning!

Welcome back, Enjoy the cleaning time. I did mine last weekend and am trying to give it a breath of compressed air every few days to avoid having to do a complete spring clean again to soon.

On another note, I finished another mod on my scout yesterday








Update is in work log -> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post9436978

Some images for the lazy











Its a dust flap, that huge gaping hand hole lets in so much crap. So I put a little hinged aluminium flap there


----------



## DefecTalisman

Gen E, the master painter







Whats your opinion on "Cheap Airbrush vs Spray Cans" ?
I am thinking I need to get myself a cheap airbrush as I want to spray my fans some day soon


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I got a sweet new link for everybody, these will keep your Scout mobile and even pretty it up some: https://www.coolcasters.com/index.cf...ll-casters.cfm


I WANT these -> https://www.coolcasters.com/index.cfm/category/176/clear--black-wheel-black-yoke.cfm









Not going to get them here, but maybe I can fashion something similar on my own


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I WANT these -> https://www.coolcasters.com/index.cfm/category/176/clear--black-wheel-black-yoke.cfm









Not going to get them here, but maybe I can fashion something similar on my own









Ooooh, soft poly, a chair would practically glide with those. You got hardwood floors man?


----------



## DefecTalisman

I got Tile Floors, the whole flat







Wouldn't want the scout on the floor though (to close to the dust and dirt). I am thinking I need to go to Plastic World and get them to cut me 4 acrylic feet. Drill a little hole in them and put in a red LED








I had another idea. How effectively do you think I could spray my fan surrounds with black rubberising ?
Going to call these guys tomorrow and ask them -> http://ads.easyinfo.co.za/htm/custom...ed/gallery.htm


----------



## protocol

Hey guys! long term reader of this thread (Since page 3 :O) however i just registered to show off my stocker! Looking forward to many awesome ideas and discussions

(PS, the fan controller is when i had many more fans







)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Ouch, that should be on failblog lol.

"...dirty,sneaky,immoral and unfaithful I'll give you honey. You caught me, but poorly endowed! Them's fightn' words!!!!!"


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *protocol* 
Hey guys! long term reader of this thread (Since page 3 :O) however i just registered to show off my stocker! Looking forward to many awesome ideas and discussions

(PS, the fan controller is when i had many more fans







)


























Welcome to the club protocol. Nice little scout there. There is an abundance of ideas and inspirations running rampant around here and a lot of nice people too! If ya get stuck just ask and we'll help, but you know that if you've been reading since page 3! Whew! dedication. Semper FI!


----------



## Striker36

wow we go from 2 or 3 weeks of limited activity here and then i come look and i have 4 pages to slog thorough in2 days lol

good looking scout. the fans inside are neat but the controller is just too blue for my liking why must they insist on using super bright LEDs in those things?..


----------



## Enigma8750

What.... Wait.. What happened.. Did I miss something.. 4 pages in one day.. huh... Wow.. Thanks ... Great..


----------



## Markisa

I'm about to buy this case (Marked down $20 (now $80 FS)on Newegg and now free shipping, hell yeah!) I have a couple extra GT15s it would seem, are the 120mm fan placements on the Window of the case restrictive or will most of the air flow be good? And I'd want window fans to be intake right?

edit: Also, are your guys PSUs temps okay? I see the most of your guys PSU fan's are exhausting to nothing on the bottom. I was considering drilling some holes but it wouldn't help anything if the case isn't elevated off my desk or floor.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Gen E, the master painter







Whats your opinion on "Cheap Airbrush vs Spray Cans" ?
I am thinking I need to get myself a cheap airbrush as I want to spray my fans some day soon









I would love to have one from The Local Art Market. We have a place called Micheal's They have some really mini Air pumps and brushes for artists and I like those.. I would go where the artist go.. There you will find the quality that you are seeking and the help that you need. Tell them what you are planning on Painting.. Mostly Metallic finishes and They will show you the right paint to use..

http://michaels.com/art/online/displ...430&channelid=

http://michaels.com/art/online/displ...429&channelid=

http://michaels.com/art/online/displ...433&channelid=

http://michaels.com/art/online/displ...446&channelid=


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
I'm about to buy this case (Marked down $20 (now $80 FS)on Newegg and now free shipping, hell yeah!) I have a couple extra GT15s it would seem, are the 120mm fan placements on the Window of the case restrictive or will most of the air flow be good? And I'd want window fans to be intake right?

edit: Also, are your guys PSUs temps okay? I see the most of your guys PSU fan's are exhausting to nothing on the bottom. I was considering drilling some holes but it wouldn't help anything if the case isn't elevated off my desk or floor.

No, the fans that point down (the larger fans on the body of the PSU), aren't exhaust, that's intake, PSU's have always exhausted out the back. There was someone recently that got better temps with it pointed down than when he had it up, his PSU has lights on top so it's meant to go up.
I believe Enigma has the same PSU.

Yes, the window fans are a little restrictive, actually most case fans have something blocking smooth flow. It's the most common mod on the Scout, take out the grills or make a custom window & yes, they should be on intake.

Edit: See Enigma and I were answering at the same time. Also, see, his PSU is different.

@ Enigma. Sweet airbrushes, reminds me of my artist friends when I was a kid. E, don't you have to be carefull with those when you paint plastic because of what you use for thinner?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
I'm about to buy this case (Marked down $20 (now $80 FS)on Newegg and now free shipping, hell yeah!) I have a couple extra GT15s it would seem, are the 120mm fan placements on the Window of the case restrictive or will most of the air flow be good? And I'd want window fans to be intake right?

edit: Also, are your guys PSUs temps okay? I see the most of your guys PSU fan's are exhausting to nothing on the bottom. I was considering drilling some holes but it wouldn't help anything if the case isn't elevated off my desk or floor.

yes.. you want the side window fans to blow cool air on the video cards.

As far as drilling intake holes in the bottom don't.. Most of us experimenting with this case have found the opposite is true. To actually confine airflow from just the fans and nothing else.. PSU Temps are no problem especially since the Exhaust is sucking in from the back and down through the floor. if you had it on carpet I would tell you to turn your psu blowing up through the case but since you are going to put the case on a wooden surface then send the exhaust down..

And yes. Bri.. Since I have a red lighted fan I have my PSU exhaust pointing up but I use a 550 Be that can be cooling with a chewing gum wrapper and a 3870 toxic that is Vapor X and it stays super cool. I didn't even change my window. I just lowered the voltage of my fans to 7 Volts DC and they are silent and still suck air.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Rockr... Check this out..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I got Tile Floors, the whole flat







Wouldn't want the scout on the floor though (to close to the dust and dirt). I am thinking I need to go to Plastic World and get them to cut me 4 acrylic feet. Drill a little hole in them and put in a red LED








I had another idea. How effectively do you think I could spray my fan surrounds with black rubberising ?
Going to call these guys tomorrow and ask them -> http://ads.easyinfo.co.za/htm/custom...ed/gallery.htm

Ok, gotta ask. Why?








I'm guessing you do know that Rhino liner is one of the hardest coatings on the market and would probably last longer than any fan you spray it on. I don't know about there but here it's really really expensive. What do you want to achieve by rubberizing?

The Acyrlic feet with LEDs in them, yeah, lots of vendors here sell them, they're great to light up your desk.







Let me know if you want some pics to get an idea of what to do, there are a lot of variations, they don't have to be round.

@ Enigma. What?? No sound from the singing cat? Surely this group has put out a You Tube video by now.

Oh Yeah, the slow window fans. I did put low power ones in Mindy's Scout window. Thermaltake somethings, can't get them from the Egg, I think they're only 8watts, cost $9- each from SVC.com, I wouldn't put a 1450rpm GT in there, the air over those vents would probably vibrate.

Edit #3. Oh yeah E, I always forget about your little slot fan plug thing. You really get creative with those things!

@ Striker. I don't know why they use Blue, except that everything came out blue for about 5 years. It was because just before then, there were no blue LEDs or blue Lasers (the whole word should be capitalized), just red & green. Then the Guy in Japan, Dr. Shuji Nakamura, invented the Blu Ray LASER and when you do simulations you use LEDs, so you don't get blinded, then everyone put Blue LEDs in everything. So, I guess I do know why they use Blue. As to why that one is so bright, it's made by Sunbeam, someone please verify, so they think they have to be bright, also, isn't that the controller that handles 30watts per channel? Another reason is, it's easier to use a 12V LED and they're blinding compared to the 5V ones.


----------



## Enigma8750

LOL.. No.. I found it on picasa.. I thought it was funny.. Anyway they do make a spray on rhino liner that you can buy at Advance Auto. I love spraying the inside of cases with it. It beats platicote 10 to 1..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


LOL.. No.. I found it on picasa.. I thought it was funny.. Anyway they do make a spray on rhino liner that you can buy at Advance Auto. I love spraying the inside of cases with it. It beats platicote 10 to 1..


Holy Chrome!!







So you can beat up the inside of your case with you knuckles and tools and it never gets a scratch huh?







How much does a can cost???

Yeah, the cat is funny. Actually I'm shocked it would stay there, I just can't imagine what it sounds like. I used to have 4 feline friends in this tiny trailer you know.









Edit #1. Hey OCN crashed again. I wonder if it has something to do with thier commercialization switch. That's what made me leave HardOCP, but I guess they have to make money somehow.

BriSleeps Nvidia investigations of the day. It's well known the new cards run really hot, so some people are trying things out to fix it, or at least improve on it. During my search I also found out the cost of these cards has a lot to do with a 50% failure rate on the chips produced, that's pretty high. Here's that info: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/fer...cuda,9950.html

Here's a pic of the 480 chip, of course this is a heat spreader, but there's 3 billion transistors under this hood: Attachment 156717

One of the reasons why these cards have heat problems is the TIM quality is pretty low, this is a shot of one guys chip with stock TIM: Attachment 156718

I can't upload every pic to my account so, I'm posting the little ones, you can read the whole thread here: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=310095


----------



## Paranoia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliXpc* 
I dont think anyone has crammed this much hardware into this case before.











I don't think so either man...beautiful PC dude best scout I've seen yet GJ


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

*Wife's - Storm Scout - GPU Upgrade*

Got an excellent deal on an MSI -GTS-250 1GB Twin Frozr GPU, for a forum buddy over @ OCForums (Brollocks)

So it was destined to go into my Wife's Storm Scout,

*The Parcel*










*Un-boxing*


















Also those DDR3 Ripjaws seen here too are for my PC Upgrade to Jolly's CM-690 -worlog in sig below

*MSI GTS 250 1GB Twin Frozr*










*Installed into Storm Scout*


















*Her now Upgraded Storm Scout*










*Now she is one very Happy lady*,









*Card Clock specs- 768/1000/1770*


----------



## agent__551

a friends build



















will post mine later to join the club








loving the size coming from a full tower that never moved this sure can travel
but, a few questions first

1. how do u remove the filter of the front 140 fan
2. how good are those 140 cuz i got my cooler blowing upward
3. do u really use fans on the side panel cu id rather block it (dust fear







)
4. my psu intakes fan is set to the floor. is ok cuz i feel some heat
5.i got 4 HDD and i feel they stop the air flow, any idea that dose not involve new purchase?

thx for ur trouble


----------



## Enigma8750

*Thanks for you all of your additions.. You guys are great....*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


*Wife's - Storm Scout - GPU Upgrade*

Got an excellent deal on an MSI -GTS-250 1GB Twin Frozr GPU, for a forum buddy over @ OCForums (Brollocks)

So it was destined to go into my Wife's Storm Scout,

*MSI GTS 250 1GB Twin Frozr*










*Installed into Storm Scout*


















*Her now Upgraded Storm Scout*










*Now she is one very Happy lady*,










*Card Clock specs- 768/1000/1770*



I love the look of that MSI card.. I bet that it is not as loud as those other cards either.. Looks aftermarket.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Jolly!!

Looks great, you've got things so tidy in there I feel a little shame peeking at it. Mindy's is no where near that neat, I did just vacuum it though. What I find interesting is that the Scout is your wifes. When Mindy found out I was switching to a Haf, right away she said "I get your Scout".








This is one of the last cases I would think a woman would want but it seems it's not so unusual. I've seen women on other forums with the Scout, I try to sway them over to here but they usually prefer to stay where they're at. Actually, only one has ever responded to my question.









Oh, does she use it for games? Mindy's is mainly internet and finances, when she plays it's only RPG's, mostly turn based. Which is odd because we both use to play at least 2 hours a day.


----------



## Enigma8750

Want to see some Spray Painting.. Check this out... I love his drying process.








YouTube- Spray paint art 1


----------



## ReaperMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agent__551*


a friends build



















will post mine later to join the club








loving the size coming from a full tower that never moved this sure can travel
but, a few questions first

1. how do u remove the filter of the front 140 fan
2. how good are those 140 cuz i got my cooler blowing upward
3. do u really use fans on the side panel cu id rather block it (dust fear







)
4. my psu intakes fan is set to the floor. is ok cuz i feel some heat
5.i got 4 HDD and i feel they stop the air flow, any idea that dose not involve new purchase?

thx for ur trouble


Haha I just bought the same graphics card!







Was on sale for $145 on newegg









Alot of the reviews on newegg said it stuttered and was really bad... no problems with mine so far, works great







[runs kinda hot though]


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Want to see some Spray Painting.. Check this out... I love his drying process.

YouTube- Spray paint art 1











Hey Enigma, first thank you, you always pop in with some amazing stuff at the most unusual times. Like this one you posted a while ago:







YouTube- Gregg Pritchard - Nessun Dorma - Britains Got Talent 2009 Ep 5

Then, since we're on the subject of spray painting. I always thought that flaming the paint like that, even slightly gave it the crackled appearance. Does it?

I've used that technique for other things but never paint.


----------



## Enigma8750

I think he is drying to paint but maybe he is just showing off.. His didn't crackle but I thought that it was gonna flame out..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I think he is drying to paint but maybe he is just showing off.. His didn't crackle but I thought that it was gonna flame out..


Yeah, boy that would have been embarassing!







Maybe he doesn't let it flame long enough to give the crackle effect.


----------



## clee413

Quote:













Stunning. Just stunning. I love when I see this style of builds. Clean cable management with efficient airflow, and use of all space available. Looks great!

Oh, how I missed the conversations here. For now, consider me a troll. Wish I had more time to keep up.

Hopefully I will land a the job from tomorrow's (Monday, 24th) interview, and ace my MCTS exam on Wed. Then.. I shall return, but until then, THANK YOU for satisfying my craving with great updates of builds and mods! Keep up the amazing work guys!































FYI, my busy schedule has only kept me physically away from my addiction. I still have a mental note of the "To do list" for my rig. Next up... RAID 0


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I would love to have one from The Local Art Market. We have a place called Micheal's They have some really mini Air pumps and brushes for artists and I like those.. I would go where the artist go.. There you will find the quality that you are seeking and the help that you need. Tell them what you are planning on Painting.. Mostly Metallic finishes and They will show you the right paint to use..

http://michaels.com/art/online/displ...430&channelid=

http://michaels.com/art/online/displ...429&channelid=

http://michaels.com/art/online/displ...433&channelid=

http://michaels.com/art/online/displ...446&channelid=

Thanks Gen. E. Also good thing to know about the thinner and spraying plastic








I am going to go to a well known art shop this morning and see what I can dig up









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, gotta ask. Why?








I'm guessing you do know that Rhino liner is one of the hardest coatings on the market and would probably last longer than any fan you spray it on. I don't know about there but here it's really really expensive. What do you want to achieve by rubberizing?

The Acyrlic feet with LEDs in them, yeah, lots of vendors here sell them, they're great to light up your desk.







Let me know if you want some pics to get an idea of what to do, there are a lot of variations, they don't have to be round.

Never heard of the stuff. I want to rubberise the fan surrounds for 2 reasons.

it should eliminate some vibration (not that my fans vibrate to much)
it could look pretty cool, make them look a little more rugged.
I will get some inspiration from the shop I go to for the acrylic feet, but if you have any pics of links to anything you think would be a good alternative I am always open minded.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I think he is drying to paint but maybe he is just showing off.. His didn't crackle but I thought that it was gonna flame out..

Thats crazy :s
Those are some nice nozzles he is using


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Stunning. Just stunning. I love when I see this style of builds. Clean cable management with efficient airflow, and use of all space available. Looks great!

Oh, how I missed the conversations here. For now, consider me a troll. Wish I had more time to keep up.

Hopefully I will land a the job from tomorrow's (Monday, 24th) interview, and ace my MCTS exam on Wed. Then.. I shall return, but until then, THANK YOU for satisfying my craving with great updates of builds and mods! Keep up the amazing work guys!































FYI, my busy schedule has only kept me physically away from my addiction. I still have a mental note of the "To do list" for my rig. Next up... RAID 0


Thanks bro, good luck with your interview and tests.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paranoia*


I don't think so either man...beautiful PC dude best scout I've seen yet GJ


Thanks, appreciate the comment.


----------



## Enigma8750

*HeliXpc and his Monster is now a new Member of the CMSSC.. 
Semper Fi.. DO OR DIE!








Check out the Stats of this Rig
*


----------



## Enigma8750

Clee.. This is for you..

Your looking for Jobs in all the wrong places.. Look get a job as a bag boy or a caddy at a local golf club. All the CEOs and CFOs and other Bosses, Judges and Politicians go there and play and soon you will have a pick of who you want to go work for. Remember.. its not WHAT you know.. Its WHO you Blow I mean, KNOW,, KNOW.. Kissing Ass doesn't hurt either..

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/igeneratio...71?tag=nl.e539


----------



## Enigma8750

Have you Taken the Survey.. Take it ... Just give me some info on your Video cards so I can build a Data Base for it.. Thanks guys.. you're the greatest.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Nice little survey there Gen. E. Form filled in and submitted







+rep


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Have you Taken the Survey.. Take it ... Just give me some info on your Video cards so I can build a Data Base for it.. Thanks guys.. you're the greatest.

. . . Done & submitt'd .....









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Kindle_is_dead

Uhhh, Apparently Rogue1266 sends me? lol


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I love the look of that MSI card.. I bet that it is not as loud as those other cards either.. Looks aftermarket.


Thanks Enigma,








Yes it runs ultra cool and very quiet too, cant even here it

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey Jolly!!

Looks great, you've got things so tidy in there I feel a little shame peeking at it. Mindy's is no where near that neat, I did just vacuum it though. What I find interesting is that the Scout is your wifes. When Mindy found out I was switching to a Haf, right away she said "I get your Scout".









This is one of the last cases I would think a woman would want but it seems it's not so unusual. I've seen women on other forums with the Scout, I try to sway them over to here but they usually prefer to stay where they're at. Actually, only one has ever responded to my question.









Oh, does she use it for games? Mindy's is mainly internet and finances, when she plays it's only RPG's, mostly turn based. Which is odd because we both use to play at least 2 hours a day.


Thanks BriSleep,








Yeah the Wife loves her PC's and the Storm Scout, suits her needs very well , she manly does Media editing and Photoshop along with some other Programs she uses for designing Sims2 custom content, and gaming wise she Plays Sims 2 and Sims3 along with a few other games that she hasnt used in a while.

Definitely you should give your Scout to Mindy seeing you have the HAF now!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliXpc* 
Thanks, appreciate the comment.

Speaking of your beautiful system. If it's not too much to ask, could you download the Heaven benchmark and give us some numbers please?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Thanks Enigma,








Yes it runs ultra cool and very quiet too, cant even here it

Thanks BriSleep,








Yeah the Wife loves her PC's and the Storm Scout, suits her needs very well , she manly does Media editing and Photoshop along with some other Programs she uses for designing Sims2 custom content, and gaming wise she Plays Sims 2 and Sims3 along with a few other games that she hasnt used in a while.

Definitely you should give your Scout to Mindy seeing you have the HAF now!

Oh, believe me, she has it! I can't even overclock it because she won't let me sit there long enough to put it through it's paces. I'm planning a window upgrade once we move but I'll have to use a new window because she'll never let me take the side off for as long as I need to do what I want.









Sims, tried Sim City 3000 once, man that's a tough game, really works out your FPU too.

Here's a shot of what $2400- buys you.









*Nvidia info*:
Here's more info on my search for Nvidia information and what is really going on with them. I upgraded my PSU recently went from a Chiftec 1000w to an Enermax Revolution 1050 rated 80+ Silver, the Egg had 2 versions of the same PSU so I contacted them and asked what the difference was. The rep said, one has an ATI crossfire label on it, the other has an Nvidia SLI label on it, that's all. Hmmm, why bother? I just ordered the only one the Egg then had left, it was over $100- off with the rebate, they had both models for 2 days, my lag time ran them out of most of thier stock. This model is now showing sold out at all e-tail vendors.

Now I'm reading that Nvidia will not allow any supplier to put the SLI label on anything unless it is specifically labeled as SLI, it really doesn't matter if it handles Crossfire or not, they all do, but Nvidia's marketing licenses will not allow Nvida, SLI or Physx to be on anything that also says ATI or Crossfire. You'd think with the market for good being depressed they'd loosen up on some of these snob nosed policies.









*If anyone wants a repost of what the 80+ ratings mean, just ask and I'll post it again.*


----------



## Enigma8750

No Bri.. If they can't have the whole Pot of Gold then they will take their Names off the page.. I guess they feel that the







Logo is a selling point. Could be but still the Motherboard builders should say that they are compatable with both formats.

BTW Guys.. I wanted to tell You that I bought a Can of Bed Liner. They call it Truck Bed coating and it is Dupli-Color Brand SQU TR 250 BLACK TRUCK BED COATING. 26916 60250.


----------



## Striker36

i hate seeing those bed liner things.... none of them are any good for what they are advertised for...

i work in that particular industry (protective coatings) and in the professional bed liner applications i would only pay for 1 brand... the other 2 are really just bad.... i mean they are better than nothing or that rattle can or paint on stuff but for truck bed protection their is only one that's worth the cost...

ill go into more detail if any one wants me too but its WAY off topic so im gonna pas for now


----------



## Enigma8750

But for the inside of a case you have to admit that it beats plasticote or am I fooling my self.. Thats all I use it for..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh, believe me, she has it! I can't even overclock it because she won't let me sit there long enough to put it through it's paces. I'm planning a window upgrade once we move but I'll have to use a new window because she'll never let me take the side off for as long as I need to do what I want.









Sims, tried Sim City 3000 once, man that's a tough game, really works out your FPU too.

Here's a shot of what $2400- buys you. 









*Nvidia info*: 
Here's more info on my search for Nvidia information and what is really going on with them. I upgraded my PSU recently went from a Chiftec 1000w to an Enermax Revolution 1050 rated 80+ Silver, the Egg had 2 versions of the same PSU so I contacted them and asked what the difference was. The rep said, one has an ATI crossfire label on it, the other has an Nvidia SLI label on it, that's all. Hmmm, why bother? I just ordered the only one the Egg then had left, it was over $100- off with the rebate, they had both models for 2 days, my lag time ran them out of most of thier stock. This model is now showing sold out at all e-tail vendors.

Now I'm reading that Nvidia will not allow any supplier to put the SLI label on anything unless it is specifically labeled as SLI, it really doesn't matter if it handles Crossfire or not, they all do, but Nvidia's marketing licenses will not allow Nvida, SLI or Physx to be on anything that also says ATI or Crossfire. You'd think with the market for good being depressed they'd loosen up on some of these snob nosed policies.









*If anyone wants a repost of what the 80+ ratings mean, just ask and I'll post it again. *


Thou Shalt not Covet another Mans Computer Hardware... I'm Not preaching I am reminding myself.. Nice Buy.


----------



## Enigma8750

Have you Taken the Survey.. Take it ... Just give me some info on your Video cards so I can build a Data Base for it.. Thanks guys.. you're the greatest.


----------



## Enigma8750

Watch out MAYA.. Microsoft EXCEL can draw like you...








YouTube- Drawing in Microsoft Excel


----------



## Enigma8750

*Men... Now this here is my Next Video Card..*


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


But for the inside of a case you have to admit that it beats plasticote or am I fooling my self.. Thats all I use it for..


yes. in this application i would agree its just about perfect. but not in trucks....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Men... Now this here is my Next Video Card..*











oh em gee! i want 2. in SLI


----------



## BriSleep

Oh man, my wallet & bank account are crying: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/evgegtx480su.html

$1200- then the cost of a radiator, a pump top, two tubes to transfer between the two. Man this is an expensive hobby.







Maybe I should get an Xbox 360? If I did, they'd come out with a new one a week later.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh man, my wallet & bank account are crying: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/evgegtx480su.html

$1200- then the cost of a radiator, a pump top, two tubes to transfer between the two. Man this is an expensive hobby.







Maybe I should get an Xbox 360? If I did, they'd come out with a new one a week later.


i dont like those pre WCed cards just because its harder to turn them over later when the next card comes out... i find its SO much easier to slap the air cooler on and sell the two parts separately.

but that looks SEXY none the less


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh man, my wallet & bank account are crying: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/evgegtx480su.html

$1200- then the cost of a radiator, a pump top, two tubes to transfer between the two. Man this is an expensive hobby.







Maybe I should get an Xbox 360? If I did, they'd come out with a new one a week later.


Man its purchases like that, that make you butt crack squeeze together so hard you could crack a walnut with them...


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Rockr... Check this out..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Man its purchases like that, that make you butt crack squeeze together so hard you could crack a walnut with them...



next time im eating walnuts remind me NOT to try that one... i dont want shell in my ass... i would guess that it would be painful....


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh man, my wallet & bank account are crying: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/evgegtx480su.html


I still don't understand why you would want to shell out all that cash over an ATI card when the performance advantage is negligible. I can see if it's about "just gotta have it" , but still not understand the mentality behind that train of thought. Maybe you could enlighten me? I'm not being an ass here, but with all your W/C gear what are your realistic temps? Are they so much better than a H50 and the reference coolers for the VGA(s) vs. the price paid? Help me to understand the madness. I mean all the Fermi reviews I've read have indicated while a great card, it's not great enough to justify it's price. Overpriced, over hot and overrated is what I interpret and I'm not just being an Ati fanboy either. The whole reason I switched camps was because Intel an Nvidia both are getting too big for their britches. As soon as a company starts acting like " we don't need the customer, the customer needs us" I ditch 'em right away and that's what it feels like with both of the aforementioned companies. So help me, please!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hey Rockr... Check this out..










That is one cool *****cat!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


BTW Guys.. I wanted to tell You that I bought a Can of Bed Liner. They call it Truck Bed coating and it is Dupli-Color Brand SQU TR 250 BLACK TRUCK BED COATING. 26916 60250.



















That stuff would be perfect, even better if it where non-conductive. I am going to have a look in a automotive paint shop. I love how you put up a image from Autostyle, I get a few things from them every now and then








That can of ruberising is R120.00 (+-$15).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i hate seeing those bed liner things.... none of them are any good for what they are advertised for...

i work in that particular industry (protective coatings) and in the professional bed liner applications i would only pay for 1 brand... the other 2 are really just bad.... i mean they are better than nothing or that rattle can or paint on stuff but for truck bed protection their is only one that's worth the cost...

ill go into more detail if any one wants me too but its WAY off topic so im gonna pas for now


Are any of the ones you can spray non-conductive ? Only reason I ask is I have seen a can of Plascon rubberising, you can't spray it(or it doesn't say on the can), but it claims to be non conductive and can be used to paint on wires, P.C.B's and so on.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Man its purchases like that, that make you butt crack squeeze together so hard you could crack a walnut with them...


Hey..... Mindy has always said I could do that anyway! Yeah, but it's still only 1/4th the original price of the computer. If I then sell my parts, including my 5870, the money I get would pay for _one_ of the cards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


next time im eating walnuts remind me NOT to try that one... i dont want shell in my ass... i would guess that it would be painful....


Not really, if you ass is strong enough to crack the walnut then walnut will not get in your crack!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I still don't understand why you would want to shell out all that cash over an ATI card when the performance advantage is negligible. I can see if it's about "just gotta have it" , but still not understand the mentality behind that train of thought. Maybe you could enlighten me? I'm not being an ass here, but with all your W/C gear what are your realistic temps? Are they so much better than a H50 and the reference coolers for the VGA(s) vs. the price paid? Help me to understand the madness. I mean all the Fermi reviews I've read have indicated while a great card, it's not great enough to justify it's price. Overpriced, over hot and overrated is what I interpret and I'm not just being an Ati fanboy either. The whole reason I switched camps was because Intel an Nvidia both are getting too big for their britches. As soon as a company starts acting like " we don't need the customer, the customer needs us" I ditch 'em right away and that's what it feels like with both of the aforementioned companies. So help me, please!










This is really long because Rockr always brings up the argument that I'm already having with myself. Also because I've done a lot of research to try and justify a larger, not just large, I'm going to do that anyway, larger purchase. If I get 5870's they won't be water cooled and I'll save $200- that's more games I can buy.

Ok, the fact that I don't have 2 GTX 480's already shows that I have some definite problems or issues that need to be resolved before I would be willing to spend the money on them.

#1 Performance. The least expensive route to take would be just jump in and get 2 more XFX 5870's and Crossfire all of them. Price, the Egg has 2 models listed and the last letter is different, one is mistakenly listed as having a ram speed of 4800Mhz, if I got 2 of those it would be $800-. So what do I get for $800-, to me, it seems it would make game performance so outstanding that it would cover any game developed for at least 3 years.

The least expensive route for the best GTX 480's would be 2 base model Evga cards (since XFX is out of the game Evga is next best in customer support), these would be $1000- and if I wanted to later, they can be overclocked to the speeds of the SuperClocked edition which would be $80- more for 2. I have seen benchmarks, game benchmarks, not synthetics like Furmark or 3D mark from '06, they show that 2 GTX 480 SuperClocked editions run the same as 3 of the 5870's. This makes any power requirement differences go out the window as one 5870 less is the power used up by the Fermis. Then, when I want to, they can be water cooled.

#2. What I see. The Fermis are nothing like the old cards. I mean, they have Physx and compute cores but they have massively parralell computing built in. There are games out and games in development that take advantage of this computing power and I've already read about how much better 1 GTX 480 is than any 2 of the best of the old line, the 285. The way they process data is so far different, things move that never moved before in games and details are there that only the developers saw before because of the tools a developer uses makes thier world clearer, brighter, much more detailed. One of the examples I've seen is a ball covered with bumps, with the 480, they're all different sizes and shapes, with the 5870 it looks more even, smoother. ATI was supposed to handle this just as well but it didn't turn out right, a 5870 can do shading and lighting faster so it's better for something like Blu-ray movies but it's like the 5870 is a quad core and the 480 is a hex core, so the latter is better at math and extensions in the code that ATI didn't add in. DX 11 equals out the playing field in one area, Tesselation, for everything else, it depends on the cards computing power.

#3. The heat & power issue. The easiest way to say it is, the 5870 is like an AMD cpu, it can compute on all it's cores and do the major part of the job. The 480 is like an i-7, it not only does everthing the 5870 does but it has extra extensions and extra math sets that can render stuff in a totally different way, clearer, brighter, more detailed. The side effect of having 3+ billion transistors on a chip is it gets hotter, it burns more electricity, but if you can use just 2 instead of 3 then it levels out.

The _heat_ is _not_ a problem, Nvidia has put out many articles that say these chips are made to run hot so gamers should not be concerned about this & if you buy from a quality vendor, Evga, they'll back you up even if you overclock it. Evga is still the only vendor I've seen that will replace a board fried by overclocking. This kind of guarantee does add to the cost. Mindy's motherboard is the exact same model as mine but the end tag on mine is -TR, on Mindy's it's -A1, hers is $30- more because the warranty is life, mine is 3 years.

#4. Water Cooling. Yes, a custom loop is so much better than an CLC be it the H50 or the Eco. Why? Because I can regulate my temp to what I want it to be. When I changed my setup, seperated the pump from the res and the tubing went from 3/8" to 1/2" and even the res itself, I made it so that under Prime95 on 8 threads at maximum stress on the processor, my CPU now never goes over 60c. In one of my attempts to overclock Mindys CPU I got it to 3.6Ghz and the stress test ran the temp up to 83c, she has the H50. My proc runs at 26c while I'm on the internet, my chip running at 4.0G's. Mindy's runs around 29c just being on the internet and it's stock speed.

What difference does it make? Cooler chips perform better, there is a lot more stability and most important, they last longer. Especially when you're overclocking them, you can make the lifespan of your system better if it's kept cooler. Realistic temps on the 480's? I don't know yet, but the few that have got the 470 water cooled show it's about half the temp they get with air. On a video card you can see when it gets hot, it blips, it rolls, it pixelates, it stutters. My 5870 only did that a few times while playing Crysis, they put out a new driver and it went away, the difference, the new driver ramped up the fan when the chip got near 60c, the old one waited for it to get to 90c.

When I switched from an Athlon to a P-4 of the same rating (speed and features), I saw a major difference in performance, things ran better, games crashed less and when something did crash it was usually only the OS (winXP), on the Athlon, every time something crashed the whole system re-booted. I payed double for my system then if I would have gone AMD all the way but it's what I wanted, I did without for a very long time and I deserve the best.

My computer is my entertainment, I play games (pray games), I surf the net, I educate myself, I get into city, county, university and state documents to see what has happened to the house before we buy it, I even blast music out of it. I haven't turned on our stereo since I got my computer and I spend triple the time on it then I ever do on any other form of entertainment. Having a fast, clear, multi-tasking machine gives me more satisfaction and information that I just can't get in other ways. I deserve it, Mindy deserves hers, we deserve the best now because we've been deprived for so long.

If $1300- is going to improve that situation I'll spend it. Like I said above though, you don't see my with 2 GTX 480's already, so there is still doubt.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
That stuff would be perfect, even better if it where non-conductive. I am going to have a look in a automotive paint shop. I love how you put up a image from Autostyle, I get a few things from them every now and then








That can of ruberising is R120.00 (+-$15).

Are any of the ones you can spray non-conductive ? Only reason I ask is I have seen a can of Plascon rubberising, you can't spray it(or it doesn't say on the can), but it claims to be non conductive and can be used to paint on wires, P.C.B's and so on.

all the stuff i work with (or have worked with) none have conducted electricity in any way in fact the one im spraying now (Arma Coatings.) is being used on military trucks for insulation in a few locations as well as a little added protection from shrapnel type detonations and preventing the armor from becoming shrapnel if its compromised.

but yea none of them are conductive from what i have seen. (i havent used most of the can ones) but it would be difficult to spray our stuff in the case with out taking the whole thing apart and would be WAY more work than its worth. but if you have a truck you should TOTALLY get it Arma coated as its the best spray in liner on the market. (and not just because its one side of what we do where i work. i honestly think its the best on the market







)


----------



## Striker36

IM MOVING INTO MY NEW WORK SPACE TODAY!!!!!!!!!! i have all kinds of pictures and stuff in my work log and even some family history too!

you shoudl all go check it out and comment and stuff.


----------



## Enigma8750

I checked.. Great history. Hey check out these Kleins I bought back in 1986..I have cut Nails used it as a hammer trimmed delicate wires the works with these things.. They are so Quality you can spin them in the air and they will chatter.


----------



## flipd

There's an update.










New Corsair H50 I got from BestBuy today.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


There's an update.










New Corsair H50 I got from BestBuy today.


My daughter works there.. I am going to have her get me one at her price but I am still waiting for other parts first. This Looks Really Good. That part was made for this case.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


There's an update.
......[ minus the pic for downsizing this posting's].....New Corsair H50 I got from BestBuy today.


......just by the look's of your Newly added item =







. . . GREAT looking & cLeAn ! ! ! . . . 
. . . BUT just a note: Hope you don't really run that case as the way it is sitting upon that carpet; 
seem's to have the Air-intake for the PSU kinda Block'd from the bottom vent/holes, 
might be in need to raise it a bit / place upon some block's for clearance . . . .

{ jst my 2







worth of mentioning . . .}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flipd* 
There's an update.

New Corsair H50 I got from BestBuy today.

Welcome to the club or the CMSSC as it's become known for short!!







If you haven't been poking around here for a while you won't know I edit pics out when I quote, advance apologies to you and our other new members. It's always good to have another intel member!







May the clouds open and shine rays of enlightenment on you and yours but not you computer.









Ok, did you know your pump is upside down? Next, you got the A1 motherboard, excellent choice, hope you registered it within 30 days. You got the first revision though, are you going to update the bios? If you haven't, you shouldn't go for the latest, but the one before it. Oh, looks like you may have had it a while anyway, right? I'm guessing because you have a CO chip, nice voltage BTW, does it get very warm under stress tests?

Also, are there air holes on this side of your video card? I ask because you've got it covered and there's no picture on thier website. I see you've got it properly overclocked, but why do they say it's ram is 4800Mhz on thier website?









@ Everyone else. Did you notice he has a 5870 in a Scout and he didn't cut anything out of the drive cage? It does look just a little, maybe twisted?

The Oh Yeah, for this post. They just put an updated version for the Heaven Benchmark up today!

One more thing, if you like Seagate drives, they're having an Outlet Center sale, free shipping: http://shop.seagate.com/store/sgateu...vite052510-bdy


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Jeez, I must have been gone quite a while, over 480 pages! I ended up selling that build I posted up several hundred pages ago, been using a laptop for the last several months to hold me over until I found a break in my schedule to order/build the new system.

Anyways, ordering all my new stuff tomorrow, components can be seen in my sig. The case will be a Scout, of course.


----------



## Enigma8750

Good to keep you around Johnny 5...


----------



## Jack4L

Hello, here is my CM Storm Scout:


















































































Regards


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jack4L* 
Hello, here is my CM Storm Scout:
http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/3382/036so.jpg
http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/1876/048lg.jpg
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7673/052hn.jpg
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/117/023aoz.jpg
http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/5894/008ji.jpg
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/9323/002ha.jpg
http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/560/001he.jpg
http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/5796/034bmr.jpg
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/6160/031tt.jpg

Regards

oh so clean..... kinda like









that's a good looking scout.








and what cooler is that?


----------



## Jack4L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


oh so clean..... kinda like 
http://www.lucyannmoll.com/realhurts...1/mr-clean.jpg

that's a good looking scout.








*and what cooler is that?*


Thanks

The cooler is that:
Gigabyte G-Power II Pro


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jack4L*


Thanks

The cooler is that:
Gigabyte G-Power II Pro


cool. it looks really good tucked under that fan in the top.


----------



## dead_buzzard

Boy seeing all this pics make me want to post mine up and join the club. Although I might be too embarrassed to show how crappy i ran all the cables on my first build.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dead_buzzard* 
Boy seeing all this pics make me want to post mine up and join the club. Although I might be too embarrassed to show how crappy i ran all the cables on my first build.









All we will do is help you to fix it.. But all scouts are welcome. This is a family.


----------



## Enigma8750

Welcome Jack4L that is a really nice Clean build.. Reminds me of ROM3000's build.. His is clean as a Whistle too.. Nice to have you aboard.. Welcome to the Family

Semper Fi.... Do or DIE!!


----------



## Jack4L

Thank you all, I like you like it.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, I won't commit to: "Two of this top of the line video card can beat two of that top of the line video card".

Unless, I do it myself, and especially 2 of mine will beat 3 of yours. However, check this out: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=387554


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jack4L* 
Thanks

The cooler is that:
Gigabyte G-Power II Pro

man that is a cool heatsink. what kinda temps are you getting with that?


----------



## Jack4L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*


man that is a cool heatsink. what kinda temps are you getting with that?





















Keep in mind that they are degrees Celsius.



















Room temperature ~28ÂºC = ~82,4ÂºF
CPU MAX TEMP 47ÂºC = 116,6ÂºF @ 2,2GHz @ 1200rpm
CPU MAX TEMP ~53ÂºC = ~127,4ÂºF @ 2,9GHz - 1,45V @ 1200rpm

I hope it will be useful for this information. I must say that is not as noisy as stated in the reviews, before I had a Artic Cooling Freezer 64 and was a little louder than this.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jack4L* 









http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/396/sinttulo2ye.jpg

Keep in mind that they are degrees Celsius.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/8/1...621da125ee.png

http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/7/0...c75fd6c33f.png

Room temperature ~28ÂºC = ~82,4ÂºF
CPU MAX TEMP 47ÂºC = 116,6ÂºF @ 2,2GHz @ 1200rpm
CPU MAX TEMP ~53ÂºC = ~127,4ÂºF @ 2,9GHz - 1,45V @ 1200rpm

I hope it will be useful for this information. I must say that is not as noisy as stated in the reviews, before I had a Artic Cooling Freezer 64 and was a little louder than this.









those are actually quite good temps. AND a good looking cooler. not every day you see that. GOOD FIND!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dead_buzzard*


Boy seeing all this pics make me want to post mine up and join the club. Although I might be too embarrassed to show how crappy i ran all the cables on my first build.










We don't care how crappy you may think your rig is, we want to see it. It's kinda like seeing an orphan from a third world country; dirty, malnourished and uneducated, but with the proper support and guidance (like we all receive here) that kid can grow up to be a beautiful entity and proud member of a family. Post your pics, join the club and grow with us. That goes for all the lurkers who might be feeling the same way. Everyone who loves the Cooler Master Storm Scout is welcome. Like I tell my kids, "you'll never grow unless you learn from those who know more and the only way to do that is to associate with people who have the knowledge you don't"

@jak4l, nice build there and nice build to all the newcomers I haven't been able to welcome. 6 months with no work and now I'm doing 50+ hour weeks! I'm beat!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


6 months with no work and now I'm doing 50+ hour weeks! I'm beat!


heh funny how that works out isn't it?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


heh funny how that works out isn't it?


Yeah, feast or famine.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


We don't care how crappy you may think your rig is, we want to see it. It's kinda like seeing an orphan from a third world country; dirty, malnourished and uneducated, but with the proper support and guidance (like we all receive here) that kid can grow up to be a beautiful entity and proud member of a family. Post your pics, join the club and grow with us. That goes for all the lurkers who might be feeling the same way. Everyone who loves the Cooler Master Storm Scout is welcome. Like I tell my kids, "you'll never grow unless you learn from those who know more and the only way to do that is to associate with people who have the knowledge you don't"

@jak4l, nice build there and nice build to all the newcomers I haven't been able to welcome. 6 months with no work and now I'm doing 50+ hour weeks! I'm beat!


I could never had said it better.. What He Said.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Just placed my order with newegg for the new build, yay.

-AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor
-MSI 890FXA-GD70 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
-SAPPHIRE 100297L Radeon HD 5830 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 Video Card
-CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply
-Western Digital Caviar Black WD6402AAEX 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
-G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory
-x6 COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm Blue LED Case Fan
-CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler
-COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
-LITE-ON DVD Writer with LightScribe SATA
-Acer X223WDbd Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor
-Logitech G110 Black USB Wired LED Backlighting Gaming Keyboard
-Logitech G500 10 Button Dual-mode Scroll Wheel USB Wired Laser Gaming Mouse
-ZALMAN ZM - STG1 Thermal Compound
-OCZ Diesel 8GB USB 2.0 Flash Drive(Free, bonus with vid card)

Should turn out to be a pretty sweet system.


----------



## imh073p

Very nice, should be a beast and look smexy. How much was the total after shipping??


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Very nice, should be a beast and look smexy. How much was the total after shipping??

Total cost was $1516.07. I'm still hurting from that, haha.


----------



## devilsx

I apologize for the hiatus. After not seeing much happening on the thread, I started slacking and did not care to keep up with the updates anymore. Besides that, I've been very busy with stuff, which I still am but just wanted to stop by for a quick update. I've finally made the decision to drop my hard earned money on an IPS panel for professional graphic design, and I would like to share with you guys my new love:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/devilsx...39601/sizes/o/

A few more mods are in the works for my Scout so I'll report back when that happens. Until then, take care all and thanks for being a great community.

DevilsX


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Total cost was $1516.07. I'm still hurting from that, haha.


 thats no budget rig lol


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
I apologize for the hiatus. After not seeing much happening on the thread, I started slacking and did not care to keep up with the updates anymore. Besides that, I've been very busy with stuff, which I still am but just wanted to stop by for a quick update. I've finally made the decision to drop my hard earned money on an IPS panel for professional graphic design, and I would like to share with you guys my new love:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/devilsx...39601/sizes/o/

A few more mods are in the works for my Scout so I'll report back when that happens. Until then, take care all and thanks for being a great community.

DevilsX

IPS mmmmmmm!! Attachment 157290
H-IPS or E-IPS? Is that the one in your sig, 23"? How much did that baby cost? I see $300- for the Dell 23".









Do you have a calibrator for it? If that was the price then I really should have paid the extra bit to get one instead of this TN, but I just internet and play games, guess I don't really need IPS.

@ johhny.dot.exe. You were the first in this thread to adopt the H50. So, are you going to have 2 Scouts, or are you selling the old one?

I guess if you're gone for a bit then I might not know for a few days.

Edit: @ everyone. Does anyone have experience with Charter internet? I hear/ read complaints all the time, including my parents but don't know anyone other than them that have actually had it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
IPS mmmmmmm!! Attachment 157290
H-IPS or E-IPS? Is that the one in your sig, 23"? How much did that baby cost? I see $300- for the Dell 23".









Do you have a calibrator for it? If that was the price then I really should have paid the extra bit to get one instead of this TN, but I just internet and play games, guess I don't really need IPS.

@ johhny.dot.exe. You were the first in this thread to adopt the H50. So, are you going to have 2 Scouts, or are you selling the old one?

I guess if you're gone for a bit then I might not know for a few days.

Edit: @ everyone. Does anyone have experience with Charter internet? I hear/ read complaints all the time, including my parents but don't know anyone other than them that have actually had it.

i would suggest finding another provider if at all possible -.-.... trust me... they SUCK. the had to reset my connection EVERY NIGHT at about 10:30 for about 6 months (20 min outage EVERY NIGHT at prime gaming time is anoying) and they never offered any compensation or reason for it. oh and customer service is a freekin joke with them. and dont be expecting to get the advertised bandwidth (cable so duh but still) at least where i am they throttled it all the time for the whole area.

i would pay a little more and get ANYONE else if i had to deal with them again i would probably kill some one...


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ johhny.dot.exe. You were the first in this thread to adopt the H50. So, are you going to have 2 Scouts, or are you selling the old one?

This will be the second H50 I've used, easily the BEST CPU cooler out there for the price. I love it, and it fits so well with the Scout. I run the radiator in the 5.25 area, and use an R4 for intake.

I sold my last Scout system, updated my sig to reflect the new system details. At this time all I have is this laptop, until Monday or Tuesday when the new stuff gets here from Newegg.


----------



## dead_buzzard

OK! OK! Here are the pics!!!! I hope they are worthy enough to join the club!















I'm still waiting for my h50 cooler and my fans for the side panel. I sent back the V8 Cooler for the H50. Once she is finalized and running I'll try to post another pic.








Fan is hanging as i am waiting for the h50....
I did a horrible job at trying to get the cables to fit on the backside.....
GIVE ME YOUR INPUT GUYS.


----------



## Rockr69

Three things; 1.don't worry so much about the cabling you'll get it figured out with time. 2.Jealous of your PSU. 3.Jealous of your 5850. Good Job! +rep


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dead_buzzard*


OK! OK! Here are the pics!!!! I hope they are worthy enough to join the club!















I'm still waiting for my h50 cooler and my fans for the side panel. I sent back the V8 Cooler for the H50. Once she is finalized and running I'll try to post another pic.








Fan is hanging as i am waiting for the h50....
I did a horrible job at trying to get the cables to fit on the backside.....
GIVE ME YOUR INPUT GUYS.



Heck yea.. you're good enough. We are family.. That is not an option. You're a Scout.

You need to work on your cable management.. Get you so plastic wire ties.


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey geys. I was just getting on here for a few. Enigma,brother. I just tryed calling but I think there's trouble with lines. Listen all I'm going today to the WALL.. LOL the wall. Rocker, Bri, Enigma. I have your messages rolled and ready.


----------



## Enigma8750

BTW what is this Gizmo.. I know you have USB hooked to it but what service does it perform.










Looks to me like a Homemade USB Hub with Black cardboard on the bottom.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Rouge.. My wife has answered a bad E Mail and now she is getting calls from Tele Marketors.. Sorry man .. Call again.. I would love to hear your voice and see how everything is going.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Hey geys. I was just getting on here for a few. Enigma,brother. I just tryed calling but I think there's trouble with lines. Listen all I'm going today to the WALL.. LOL the wall. Rocker, Bri, Enigma. I have your messages rolled and ready.

Thank you brother Rogue!


----------



## Striker36

im moving into my new work shop tomorrow







im kinda excited


----------



## Enigma8750

Man CAVE!!!!! put in the Beer Fridge and the posters of Snap on Calendar Girls.


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Hmm all my system temps range from 25c-40c , Thats CPU,HDDS,GPU, Case. is that good temps at idle?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz* 
Hmm all my system temps range from 25c-40c , Thats CPU,HDDS,GPU, Case. is that good temps at idle?

Damn Good!


----------



## Enigma8750

I just got through having a Chat with Rouge... What a great thing he is doing for some of us.. Much love to you my Scout.. May the G-d of heaven watch over your every step and not trip on a single stone. He has a job doing the same thing that he was doing here and he is slowly learning the Lingo.. His Spirits are good and he is excited about his new surroundings.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Man CAVE!!!!! put in the Beer Fridge and the posters of Snap on Calendar Girls.

lol i dont have one for this year







lol and the beer fridge got taken out a couple weeks ago after one of the guys next door got a DWI after hanging out for a few hours lol but i still have my tools and scout project and SPACE! LOTS OF SPACE. i love having allot of work space that i dont need to share


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


lol i dont have one for this year







lol and the beer fridge got taken out a couple weeks ago after one of the guys next door got a DWI after hanging out for a few hours lol but i still have my tools and scout project and SPACE! LOTS OF SPACE. i love having allot of work space that i dont need to share










I would love to have a shed for just a work shop. I might just build me one, one day.

Ohh and .....

January 5 - January 11, 1995
[Eighth Day]

Hey, Hey, a hug and a whirl

I love, I love, I love my little calendar girl Everyday, everyday of the year!

CALENDAR GIRL. I'm sooo sorry to report the death of the Snap-on Tools pin-up calendar. It's official--no more chickies with drills or screwdrivers aimed carelessly toward the socket, or whatever. It will be cars only from now on.

Who's let this oily bit of Americana slip away? Times have changed, says Wisconsin-based Snap-on Tools. So soon? More than half of new car purchasers are women, they note, and they have to get their oil changed somewhere. Regularly too, is what I hear. Snappy spokesguy David Heide insists they're not trying to be p.c. (post cheesy), it's just that they want to help change what mechanics have told them is the lousy image they think people have of them, so they're tossing the girls and placing Norman Rockwell-type ads in places like Better Homes and Gardens, "in order to give back to the industry." Besides, he says, nobody was hanging the darn thing up anymore. It's the end of the century, girls, and the courting is just beginning. Your wallet is the best tool in town. Can the Makita drill girl be far behind?

My husband has a now-collectible 1993 Snap-on calendar. It's worn from its recent life in the shed, or perhaps the constant need to check a March date where a perky blonde in lace-trimmed white ankle socks resides. There's one woman for every two months, dressed in your standard boob-and *****-enlightening attire. The girls pose against a backdrop of some fabulous vintage cars--here a Tucker, there a '54 red Corvette. I love Ms. May-June: She's a naturally well-endowed mechanic; yet when she grips those needle-nose pliers that close to her crotch, all I can think of is my gynecologist. But even my mouth is watering--that 1948 cream-colored Willy's-Overland Jeepster with convertible top she's working on desperately wants me.

Perhaps Snap-on has missed an equal marketing opportunity here. Instead of no calendars, they need two. I like hot cars, and if they mated them with a few well-tooled fellas, I might check the day and year at my shop once in awhile, too. And when beautiful mechanic and Calvin Klein model Jenny Shimizu, who sports a tattoo of a woman riding bareback on a wrench, wants to gander at the girlie calendar, she's got hers and I've got mine.

Mechanics don't need their image changed--like carpenters, they're sexy because they use tools. It's that simple. And just because a car guy tried to tell me I would never make it out of his state without new shocks doesn't mean they're all bad. Snap out of it and take a self-esteem course already.

Bye-bye, Snap-on girl. Hope your tools of the trade treat you kindly and you get a job tit-teasing with one of the other calendars. Or try Sears--they have a high turnover in the brake department.

See you in the lube pit, warriors.

--Hannah Glasston


----------



## mr-Charles

ooooK, Here's the Picture request'd to see of; Tyler & other's 'who ask'd .....










mr-Charles .









.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


ooooK, Here's the Picture you request'd to see of; Ty & other's .....










mr-Charles .









.


Yeah...that's a file path to the picture on your pc, not something we can view.

You must upload the photo to an online album, like photobucket.com, and then link it.


----------



## Enigma8750

If you have Picasa.. You can open a Google acct that will give you uploading space or you can upload your picture to your OCN personal ALBUM and then you can copy the Image Location from your album.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Yeah...that's a file path to the picture on your pc, not something we can view.

You must upload the photo to an online album, like photobucket.com, and then link it.










.......aaaahhhhhh, oooooOOOK; now i think i got it, thnx johnny.dot.exe







& a BIG thnx
to the _*BIG*_ Cheezz, Enigma8750









{..." you can upload your picture to your OCN personal ALBUM and then you can copy
the Image Location from your album."
GREAT information there Mr. Enigma8750!! should of just done that, but will do it from now on...
...again, thnx guy's +rep's 2 ya both . . . }

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I just posted an update on my fan paint test -> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post9493274

Anyone got any feedback or suggestions ?


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
IPS mmmmmmm!! Attachment 157290
H-IPS or E-IPS? Is that the one in your sig, 23"? How much did that baby cost? I see $300- for the Dell 23".









Do you have a calibrator for it? If that was the price then I really should have paid the extra bit to get one instead of this TN, but I just internet and play games, guess I don't really need IPS.

I forgot to mention, this is the Dell Ultrasharp U2410 H-IPS. It costs me about $500 free shipping, comes with a free AX510 sound bar since the seller is awesome. The one in my Sig was sold prior to getting the Dell, for that very reason (to get the Dell). I'll change my Sig now to reflect that. It's amazing! I would never go back.


----------



## xquisit

It looks like I'm doing a lot of work to change my scout around. Nothing big, just some part swapinng.

965 C3 -> 1055T
CF 5770s - > 470, 480, or 5870

CM R4s -> Ultra Kaze 3000's

Some black sleeving is a big possibility, but since I don't really want to keep my PSU for long.. I doubt it.


----------



## Rockr69

For all you guys who want to run a dedicated physx card and can't afford the fermi Newegg has a hell of a shellshocker today.


----------



## dead_buzzard

I must be on when you guys are sleeping


















That my friend is this: Internal USB expansion

My motherboard only had 2 slots and I needed 1 more for my card reader. Yes I coulda disconnected on of the usb ones but hey, maybe I want 10 usb slots HAHA I mean 2 of those are usb 3.0.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dead_buzzard* 
I must be on when you guys are sleeping


















That my friend is this: Internal USB expansion

My motherboard only had 2 slots and I needed 1 more for my card reader. Yes I coulda disconnected on of the usb ones but hey, maybe I want 10 usb slots HAHA I mean 2 of those are usb 3.0.









Thank you .. I need one of those for my sig rig.. That is what i thought it was but I didn't know you could buy them. Thank you Rep up..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
ooooK, Here's the Picture request'd to see of; Tyler & other's 'who ask'd .....










mr-Charles .









.

Hey Charles.. Love the Photo.. Thanks for the Share.. I like the fact that you uploaded it big so we can really study your work if we click on it and it magnifies to regular. OCN automatically sets it
for a certain viewing size.

That is some really nice Craftsmanship on your Fan Assembly. I like it .. Rep UP>


----------



## dead_buzzard

Enigma,
They are kinda new and I was really glad I found one... the only downfall is their 4pin to the molex cable. its only like 3" long. (Kinda tough for a non modder to fix...expecially one with the wife standing over saying : NO MORE YOU JUST BOUGHT THIS EXPENSIVE THING!!!)


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . thank's Enigma8750, much appreciative and np's in sharing for other's out there.








Just a note= IF you look hard enough in the HHD bay, you'll notice i have "something" hidden for then....








i will see if i can find the photo's of it for showing, or MAYBE the upgrade of it.....








Otherwise, this setup I can remove and reinstall or install into another rigg's 5.25 bay,
IF i want to without taking apart's all the Fan & Rad setup...









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Has anyone noticed vibrations coming from the HDD bay in this case, cuz i have vibrations there and the only way to slow it down kinda is when i took a hammer and hammered some pressure to the left and right side of the Cage.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dead_buzzard*


OK! OK! Here are the pics!!!! I hope they are worthy enough to join the club!















I'm still waiting for my h50 cooler and my fans for the side panel. I sent back the V8 Cooler for the H50. Once she is finalized and running I'll try to post another pic.








Fan is hanging as i am waiting for the h50....
I did a horrible job at trying to get the cables to fit on the backside.....
GIVE ME YOUR INPUT GUYS.



Welcome to the *CMSSC*, buddy!









First, good choice on swapping the V8 for the H50. I think the V8 is a great, top-notch air cooler, but it can get a little cramped for space. The H50 opens up a lot of room for airflow.

As for some tips & tricks for cable management, like Rockr said, it'll come naturally over time, but here are some pointers to get the ball rolling...

Since you don't have your H50 installed yet, this would be a great time to work with directing a few cables to run underneath the motherboard. Between the bottom (back) of the motherboard and the front of the motherboard tray. This is typically used for cables that are running from Front I/O to Motherboard. Since your H50 isn't installed yet, you have time to take out the motherboard and work on those (cause it's tough to do it afterwards).

For to cable located at the top of your board (looks like your 6 pin CPU), you should be able to run that cable through the opening for your CPU backplate. In turn that will hide the cable much more, instead of running it across the top of the board.

As for the rest of the cables, Molex, SATA, and PCI-E, you'll want to run them through the bottom hole, next to your PSU. Out, behind the motherboard tray, and bring them back around through the front. This is where your "playing" will begin. As Enigma said, get yourself some zip-ties from the hardware store (I recommend black colored ones), and use your imagination.

It will get cluttered back there. We all have our little methods of getting that side panel to close with all those cables there, but just remember, stay patient. For example, I pop in a movie, and sit down with your scissors and your zip-ties, and get ready to spend about 2+ hours figuring the cables out.

Some common tools that has worked for some of us are NZXT Cable Extenders. Personally, I use them for my 4-pin fan cables, 24-pin ATX, and my PCI-E. Why? Because they come pre-sleeved with gives you a nice stealth look, and the extension gives you more breathing room when wrapping cables through all those holes and turns.
Good job with your build, and have fun working the fine details of your rig!


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz*


Has anyone noticed vibrations coming from the HDD bay in this case, cuz i have vibrations there and the only way to slow it down kinda is when i took a hammer and hammered some pressure to the left and right side.


No, sorry, I have not experienced this with the CM Scout.

Off the top of my head, I would assume the source is either the tool-less hard drive bay shaking, or its the HDD cage itself. Keep in mind, the HDD cage is locked into the case via rivets, not screws. Hopefully its the bays and not the cage.

My first attempt at a solution would be to isolate the source of the vibration, and try using some padding or insulation in key areas (of course, without compromising the integrity of any hardware).


----------



## dead_buzzard

Thanks









I think i Might work on the cables this weekend. I did find me a package of black zip ties. Im not sure if i should leave the stock red led light on the back and replace the stock Corsair fan with my VM fan. I did order two for the side panel or the radiator.

One big problem I have is the video card the power needs to be plugged in the back side and its way close to the hdd case.. well I tried to feed some of the cables through the slot too.


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


No, sorry, I have not experienced this with the CM Scout.

Off the top of my head, I would assume the source is either the tool-less hard drive bay shaking, or its the HDD cage itself. Keep in mind, the HDD cage is locked into the case via rivets, not screws. Hopefully its the bays and not the cage.

My first attempt at a solution would be to isolate the source of the vibration, and try using some padding or insulation in key areas (of course, without compromising the integrity of any hardware).


Ahh thanks. lol i didnt damage anything though. but i seemed to stop it by the hammer. it was just pissing me off. vibrating my whole case with a loud humming sound.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dead_buzzard*


Thanks









I think i Might work on the cables this weekend. I did find me a package of black zip ties. Im not sure if i should leave the stock red led light on the back and replace the stock Corsair fan with my VM fan. I did order two for the side panel or the radiator.

One big problem I have is the video card the power needs to be plugged in the back side and its way close to the hdd case.. well I tried to feed some of the cables through the slot too.



The red LED fan(s). For the one in the rear, big heads up, to remove it you will need to remove the top of the Scout because of the wire that connects to the front I/O's button to switch the LED on/off. For the most part, you could always use the stock fan because with the H50 radiator, you should set up a "Push/Pull" scenario. Although, whether your choose to run the radiator as intank or exhaust, is up for discussion (as always).

If you have a Fry's near by, you should go check out the NZXT PCI-E Cable Extender at Fry's. The reason I say to go into the store, is so you can sort of play with the extender, and see its flexibility. Getting the hands on feel of it should give you a better idea if it would help the tight fight between the GPU and the HDD Cage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz*


Ahh thanks. lol i didnt damage anything though. but i seemed to stop it by the hammer. it was just pissing me off. vibrating my whole case with a loud humming sound.



Problem solved? Great!









I would hate to hear that noise as well.. Which brings me to my next post...


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yes. in this application i would agree its just about perfect. but not in trucks....

oh em gee! i want 2. in SLI










FOLD WITH IT!! lol


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enigma8750*


*men... Now this here is my next video card..*











this i mean!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*



The red LED fan(s). For the one in the rear, big heads up, to remove it you will need to remove the top of the Scout because of the wire that connects to the front I/O's button to switch the LED on/off. For the most part, you could always use the stock fan because with the H50 radiator, you should set up a "Push/Pull" scenario. Although, whether your choose to run the radiator as intank or exhaust, is up for discussion (as always).

If you have a Fry's near by, you should go check out the NZXT PCI-E Cable Extender at Fry's. The reason I say to go into the store, is so you can sort of play with the extender, and see its flexibility. Getting the hands on feel of it should give you a better idea if it would help the tight fight between the GPU and the HDD Cage.


Problem solved? Great!









I would hate to hear that noise as well.. Which brings me to my next post...


Hey Clee, I just want to make a minor correction. You don't actually have to remove the top plastic piece of the Scout to remove that fan. There's a molex and a proprietary connector for the LEDs on that fan. Just disconnect the two wires and no need to remove any other piece. If anything, you may find it easier to remove the 140mm exhaust fan to get the cables out, but I don't believe it's necessary.


----------



## dead_buzzard

Thanks clee413,

I think Ill stick with my original plan. I wish I was close to frys, Im in Podunk middle of nowhere. i think i should be able to feed my pci/e cables.... guess that's what playtime is for


----------



## clee413

_Some of you may remember my last project with my Scout. I replaced all the fans with Noctua brand fans. (2) 140mm, and (3) 120mm. What I neglected to mention was prior to swapping out all my fans for the Noctua brand fans, I had an issue with the Cooler Master R4..._

*COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm Blue LED Case Fan*
Link
Originally, I had installed the above CM fan in my optical drive bay (underneath my 2 DVD drives) using the Scythe Kama Bay. Shown below:









Initially this was efficient and cool to look at too. After about a week of this set-up, the front (removable) panel would collect a lot of dust, which is not a big deal. However, something about this particular fan's design was causing a loud rattling sound.

At first I didn't think the dust on a fan could cause this noise, but after hardware troubleshooting, I was able to isolate the problem to this fan.

I can't explain exactly how the dust was causing this *clicking* noise, but after I cleaned the fan and its surrounding area of dust, the noise stopped. After a week of dust build up, the noise began again.









*Note:* This wasn't the reason I switched to Noctua. The "Noctua Plan" was something I had previously always planned on doing. The following information is just a result of it.









Now after about 2 months (without cleaning the dust off) the Noctua 120mm fan does not repeat the R4's flaw. With 8 times the allowed time for dust build up, the Noctua fan does not have issues creating the same loud rattling noise.

The said fan is intanking cool air from the front, and a circular build up of dust appears on the outside of the front (removable) panel. Sure, it's gross to see and I have to wipe it off every 2-3 days, but it gives me peace of mind that the air-flow is nice and strong.

*Note:* Although, shown in the image is not the Scythe Kama Bay, the 120mm Noctua is mounted into the spot using the Scythe Kama Bay.

I mention this little experience not to boast about Noctua Brand, but for a hands on experience of the noticeable difference in efficiency. I am in no way down talking the quality of Cooler Master's R4 series of case fans either. I do believe in sharing this sort of honest, experience in products for comparison and shopping.









In conclusion, I would recommend Noctua case fans to anyone. Although pricey, worth while to me in the end results. Quick mention, right after switching out all the Corsair/Cooler Master fans with Noctuas, my case temp dropped 3-5 degrees. I currently sit at a consistent 38 degrees Celsius.

Hope this information was, at least, some what helpful for anybody in the market for new case fans.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey Clee, I just want to make a minor correction. You don't actually have to remove the top plastic piece of the Scout to remove that fan. There's a molex and a proprietary connector for the LEDs on that fan. Just disconnect the two wires and no need to remove any other piece. If anything, you may find it easier to remove the 140mm exhaust fan to get the cables out, but I don't believe it's necessary.










Thank you ROM. I stand corrected


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
I forgot to mention, this is the Dell Ultrasharp U2410 H-IPS. It costs me about $500 free shipping, comes with a free AX510 sound bar since the seller is awesome. The one in my Sig was sold prior to getting the Dell, for that very reason (to get the Dell). I'll change my Sig now to reflect that. It's amazing! I would never go back.

Yeah, I wouldn't go back either, in the TN panel you get what 17,000+ colors changing by shifting frequence and in the IPS-H you get 1 million colors that just flat out change from one to the next. If more people could afford them IPS would be the standard.







An artist needs what an artist needs.


----------



## Enigma8750

I love the Noctua fans.. More air flow and slower speeds and noise.. good design and ugly fan.. sounds like some cars that I know of.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Can someone post a pic of your Storm scout with the h50 installed. I'm thinking about ordering one this weekend.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
Can someone post a pic of your Storm scout with the h50 installed. I'm thinking about ordering one this weekend.

Sure thing mate










Quite a old photo tho









Heres a updated one


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
Sure thing mate

So you got rid of the H50 and went back to air? Was the h50 not good enough?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
So you got rid of the H50 and went back to air? Was the h50 not good enough?

The H50 was very good, It cooled my Phenom II excellently

I sold it so i could afford a SSD

Then i got this megahalem of a mate today

But H50 is a very good cooler


----------



## BriSleep

Rep+ to Clee for his directions on how to route your wires, this should go for all the new members. Just for reference, here is a pic of the backside:










For the hard drive rattles. I seem to be the only person who was provided with little tiny silicone disks that go around the snap in racks, everyone else got them for thier fans. However, you can cut a disk out of construction (art) paper, some thin rubber. Who was it, from Sweden, took off the disks for the fans then used the rest to quiet his PSU and drive cage. I know MlbrottN (don't kill me if I got it wrong) is from there but I think it was someone who was only here a few weeks. Anyway, some kind of little gasket usually does it.

@New Members. Also if you guys are still in need of upgrades or parts you really should sign up on New Egg for thier E-blast deals. I got a $30- part for $11- off on Wednesday.







Pretty good, 1/3rd off just for getting an e-mail every day, don't want it, just delete it. Tired of seeing it, un-subscribe.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


Can someone post a pic of your Storm scout with the h50 installed. I'm thinking about ordering one this weekend.


http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/9507/027hk.jpg

You can always find the most recently updated picture of my Signature Rig by clicking the link in my signature (below). I provided the direct link instead of attaching the image cause the resolution is very high (I've been known to lag portable computers







).


----------



## Brad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jack4L*




















Keep in mind that they are degrees Celsius.



















Room temperature ~28ÂºC = ~82,4ÂºF
CPU MAX TEMP 47ÂºC = 116,6ÂºF @ 2,2GHz @ 1200rpm
CPU MAX TEMP ~53ÂºC = ~127,4ÂºF @ 2,9GHz - 1,45V @ 1200rpm

I hope it will be useful for this information. I must say that is not as noisy as stated in the reviews, before I had a Artic Cooling Freezer 64 and was a little louder than this.










Whats the thing at the bottom that has all your games?


----------



## K10

looks like rocketdock


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrÃ¤d*


Whats the thing at the bottom that has all your games?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


looks like rocketdock


Yep, definitely RocketDock. The games are just images of the games that are being used as icons.


----------



## Brad

Thanks







+Rep


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


Can someone post a pic of your Storm scout with the h50 installed. I'm thinking about ordering one this weekend.












I love it! Does an excellent job!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/9507/027hk.jpg

You can always find the most recently updated picture of my Signature Rig by clicking the link in my signature (below). I provided the direct link instead of attaching the image cause the resolution is very high (I've been known to lag portable computers







).


Heheheheh!!!

Yeah, brought that one guys netbook to it's knees! My system loaded that page the first time then it kinda put its hands on it's water pump and said "You want what? I done that for you once, I don't have to do it again!"







It gave me the option to click on the photo bars and load them if I wanted to see them.

Actually those icons in Rocket Dock look custom. When I tried it, it had some wicked icons for FEAR and FEAR 2.

Oh Rockr!! When did you Sleeve your cables??

Since everyone is posting thier pics of CH50's and Clee didn't post his. Here is the one in Mindy's Scout, mounted the Nevada way, upside down:










Also in the interest of fairness there is this way of cooling your processor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=Coolit%20eco

Since I'm a water cooler and working on a better guide than the 100 stickies they have, here is a comparison: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...0-eco-l-c.html

@ Y'all. In the "Has technology gone too far?" department. I saw at my pharmacy a few days ago that Bayer has a blood glucose monitor out for kids that download thier readings directly into a Gameboy or PSP, then I just saw they now have a USB dongle that does the same thing for adults, you put the test strip in, fill it with your blood, then plug it into your nearest USB port. Is this good or just another gimick?


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow... Bri.. they will come up with anything as long is there is a constant demand.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 









I love it! Does an excellent job!

I love it too Rocker. You are a true modder..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrÃ¤d* 
Whats the thing at the bottom that has all your games?

Rocket Dock has changed then.. that looks bad aszt.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Also in the interest of fairness there is this way of cooling your processor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=Coolit%20eco









Speaking of CoolIT System's ECO, has anyone here tried this, or know of anyone (personally) who is using it? I know most of us stick with the tried & true, Corsair H50, but it would be nice to hear some word on this product. Although, I would think CoolIT would have priced it's unit lower than $5.71 savings compared to the H50, lol.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Wow... Bri.. they will come up with anything as long is there is a constant demand.

You mean Coolit, E?
If so, yeah, thier rep even posts on the W/C thread, they insist they'll do everything Corsair does and they're coming out with a line of CLLC GPU blocks. Oh, that's what these things are: Closed Loop Liquid Cooling.

@ Clee. Not personally but there is a thread & owners gruop on OCN, if you want to go there. Oh, there is a Scout member. I'll see if I can find him.

I may have to go, but it's one of our Aussie members. You know I'll find him, just might take a few days, esp water cooling is so popular now & I'm doing some testing.

Well here's the reps e-mail in the meantime: [email protected] He hunts out posts and responds. Kev_b has been over there but hasn't bought one, here's the thread: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...rs-club-8.html

I PM'ed Kev, he's younger, better memory and all, you know.


----------



## clee413

I am intrigued with the CLLC units for GPUs. Brand new to the concept...

For example, with the ATI 5770 being shipped with an enclosure, I assume you would need to remove the enclosure. Then remove the air cooling unit off of the GPU and replace it with the water cooler?

Omni ALC by CoolIT


----------



## clee413

Can someone please link me to an online store that sells "feet" for the Scout?

Feet, as in, stand offs between the bottom of the case and the floor.








Thanks in advance!

***EDIT***

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ort=20a&page=1

I'm looking at that page, but I have a question.. 
*Do any of these "after market feet" fit the Scout?*


----------



## DefecTalisman

Its not 100% up to date(taken 2 weeks ago)

I used a custom fabricated mount to fit the H50-1 in the 5.25" bays(takes up half of four bays).










Check my work log in my sig for more info


----------



## clee413

Now that the Cooler Master HAF-X is available for purchase, I have sent Cooler Master an inquiry about purchasing the "Power Supply Partition" from them. I just sent them an e-mail asking if they would sell the part alone, and also if they could provide the measurements (to make sure it will fit inside the Scout).

I'm hoping for a "Yes", because they make a sale & we get a nice little tool.









I will be sure to keep you guys posted.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I just want those hard drive covers







(and maybe that tunnel thats on the back of the windowed 120mm fan)


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 









Its not 100% up to date(taken 2 weeks ago)

I used a custom fabricated mount to fit the H50-1 in the 5.25" bays(takes up half of four bays).










Check my work log in my sig for more info















































Great job! You are a true modder; Much respect! I'm reading through your work-log right now. Great stuff, very inspiring!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I just want those hard drive covers







(and maybe that tunnel thats on the back of the windowed 120mm fan)

I agree. I will definitely keep you updated on how willing they are to sell parts of the HAF-X alone. Who knows, maybe they'll make more money off selling parts then the actual case, lol.


----------



## DefecTalisman

LOL, if they sold parts separately, we could show them up with their own parts









Thank you for the compliments







I want to get done with the scout soon(next month or so) so I can start on a scratch case build









My mind is bursting with so many ideas and I have 3 crappy cases lying around here that need to be reduced a little


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
LOL, if they sold parts separately, we could show them up with their own parts









*EXACTO-MUNDO!!*









Cooler Master should just put our group on the payroll and we'll come up with enough ideas to take them to the next level of products.

*If you're reading this CM Representative.. Seriously, ship us all your extra parts and pieces & we will turn nothing into total efficiency! & Keep up the good work!*


----------



## DefecTalisman

Lol, to true.
They should at least have a rep post here once in a while. We are a great representation of the CM and Storm brands.
They must have people with their ears to the ground and those people have to have stumbled upon this thread every now and then, yet no motivation from them to continue with the brand loyalty


----------



## AuraNova

I have to warn you, I wrote this to be corny and silly, although there is truth in it. I also wrote it long on purpose. It gives a "professional" story feel to it. Consider this post more on the humorous side (When I'm really tired, almost anything makes me laugh).

If you tl;dr posts, then don't click on the spoiler.



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



Hello Storm Scout Club:

I have a small story to share with you.

I had been wanting to build an Intel system for some time now. I finally decided that this Summer into Fall, I would do that. I pretty much know what I needed to know as far as parts go. There was one thing, though, that I still had to decide on. After an excruciating week of looking at cases and pictures and imagining a build inside of it, I narrowed it down, posted here (and on another forum) and waited for the results.

I made a link *here* and had 4 to 8 different ideas. It kept interchanging a lot. I was most concerned with airflow and looks. People suggested the Cooler Master 690 II as an excellent choice. I thought it looked okay and had some nice features, but everyone and their mother had this case (The original model). I guess individuality was also what I was going for here. I needed people's opinions because it would help not influence my decision, but to tell me what is good and bad about the cases chosen. It didn't really work out as I had fully hoped.

From there, I got a lot of suggestions, but none really caught my attention. Other cases were mentioned despite me looking them over before. I looked them over again and tried to see what would suit me best. I kept leaning to one case, then another, then another. I read reviews that were less than stellar for one case and I rule that out. I even added more cases.

I knew I needed to make a decision soon. Just yesterday, I finally came to that decision. I went with the NZXT Tempest EVO. I like the looks, styling and interior (What is this a car?!). Overall I could work with it. But before I fully went with the EVO, I took one last look at Newegg. Looking through a very few select brands, one case caught my eye. To me, it looked like the epitome of awesome. I did research on it and even though pretty much darn near everyone on the planet has one, I didn't really worry about that. I knew I wanted this. It slightly went against the "individuality" that would make my case stand out a little, but it really wasn't what I was striving for.

Call it an impulse buy, if you will. I knew, though, what I was doing with this. I wound up buying this case ALONG with the Tempest EVO. The plan is to compare the two in person to see which case would go with my new build best. The other one can be put into storage or sold if I need the cash right then. I figure that either way I would be happy.

That particular case that caught my eye is the _COOLER MASTER STORM SCOUT_. I guess you can say it kind of jumped into contention at the last minute. I honestly never noticed it before. Even so, if it was one of the first cases I was researching, I'm very sure I wouldn't have bought it on the spot.

In any event, I am the proud owner of a Storm Scout. I am hoping it arrives in one piece (along with my Tempest EVO) and I shall take pictures (to post here) and even do an unboxing video. I am planning to video log my computer build.

I hope to be part of your prestigious club in the coming days. I have been lurking here in this thread for a time and have also learned a lot of things. There are many neat people in this sub-community of OCNers and I would love to take part as well. The Club is quite entertaining. Thank you.


Hey guys, I just bought a Storm Scout, I should have it by next week.


----------



## Bradey

welcome
i love it


----------



## imh073p

Dang scouts we are comin up on 1000 pages here pretty soon! Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
I have to warn you, I wrote this to be corny and silly, although there is truth in it. I also wrote it long on purpose. It gives a "professional" story feel to it. Consider this post more on the humorous side (When I'm really tired, almost anything makes me laugh).

If you tl;dr posts, then don't click on the spoiler.



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



Hello Storm Scout Club:

I have a small story to share with you.

I had been wanting to build an Intel system for some time now. I finally decided that this Summer into Fall, I would do that. I pretty much know what I needed to know as far as parts go. There was one thing, though, that I still had to decide on. After an excruciating week of looking at cases and pictures and imagining a build inside of it, I narrowed it down, posted here (and on another forum) and waited for the results.

I made a link *here* and had 4 to 8 different ideas. It kept interchanging a lot. I was most concerned with airflow and looks. People suggested the Cooler Master 690 II as an excellent choice. I thought it looked okay and had some nice features, but everyone and their mother had this case (The original model). I guess individuality was also what I was going for here. I needed people's opinions because it would help not influence my decision, but to tell me what is good and bad about the cases chosen. It didn't really work out as I had fully hoped.

From there, I got a lot of suggestions, but none really caught my attention. Other cases were mentioned despite me looking them over before. I looked them over again and tried to see what would suit me best. I kept leaning to one case, then another, then another. I read reviews that were less than stellar for one case and I rule that out. I even added more cases.

I knew I needed to make a decision soon. Just yesterday, I finally came to that decision. I went with the NZXT Tempest EVO. I like the looks, styling and interior (What is this a car?!). Overall I could work with it. But before I fully went with the EVO, I took one last look at Newegg. Looking through a very few select brands, one case caught my eye. To me, it looked like the epitome of awesome. I did research on it and even though pretty much darn near everyone on the planet has one, I didn't really worry about that. I knew I wanted this. It slightly went against the "individuality" that would make my case stand out a little, but it really wasn't what I was striving for.

Call it an impulse buy, if you will. I knew, though, what I was doing with this. I wound up buying this case ALONG with the Tempest EVO. The plan is to compare the two in person to see which case would go with my new build best. The other one can be put into storage or sold if I need the cash right then. I figure that either way I would be happy.

That particular case that caught my eye is the _COOLER MASTER STORM SCOUT_. I guess you can say it kind of jumped into contention at the last minute. I honestly never noticed it before. Even so, if it was one of the first cases I was researching, I'm very sure I wouldn't have bought it on the spot.

In any event, I am the proud owner of a Storm Scout. I am hoping it arrives in one piece (along with my Tempest EVO) and I shall take pictures (to post here) and even do an unboxing video. I am planning to video log my computer build.

I hope to be part of your prestigious club in the coming days. I have been lurking here in this thread for a time and have also learned a lot of things. There are many neat people in this sub-community of OCNers and I would love to take part as well. The Club is quite entertaining. Thank you.


Hey guys, I just bought a Storm Scout, I should have it by next week.

Welcome.
Nice little intro post.
As to the cases, lets hope you choose the storm scout over the evo. At a quick glance the evo looks better for watercooling and big rads than the scout.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
*EXACTO-MUNDO!!*









Cooler Master should just put our group on the payroll and we'll come up with enough ideas to take them to the next level of products.

*If you're reading this CM Representative.. Seriously, ship us all your extra parts and pieces & we will turn nothing into total efficiency! & Keep up the good work!*

Just remember friends that the PSU partition was an original idea by one of our own long before the HAFX was being publicly talked about. I think CM does prowl our thread for ideas and all the other CM case threads here for ideas.

Cooler Master if you are indeed using our ideas for R/D how about a Storm Scout First Class with one more 5.25" drive bay taller for proper radiator installations and longer to accommodate the newest high end GPUs and a good locking expansion card system similar to the Lian-LI PCI-01 like I have modded into my Scout.









Then we'd have a near perfect case.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Just remember friends that the PSU partition was an original idea by one of our own long before the HAFX was being publicly talked about. I think CM does prowl our thread for ideas and all the other CM case threads here for ideas.

Cooler Master if you are indeed using our ideas for R/D how about a Storm Scout First Class with one more 5.25" drive bay taller for proper radiator installations and longer to accommodate the newest high end GPUs and a good locking expansion card system similar to the Lian-LI PCI-01 like I have modded into my Scout. http://i960.photobucket.com/albums/a...r/PICT0128.jpg

Then we'd have a near perfect case.


i agree. i would trade my case in for one of them in a second

and @Clee. i wouldn't mind getting paied for my project XD it would help buy parts! not expecting it to happen though









and sadly i need to put the reactor on hold for a couple weeks..... :'( 
reason why. i broke my camera the other day in the move from the garage to the new work shop (fell off the fork lift where it was sitting and crashed into the concrete floor) AND i was informed by my parents that im getting flown out to Montana to visit my sister and her son Sam (the one from my work log) and i need a camera for that (im a photo nut with no camera







) so i decided i would suck it up and buy a good DSLR. so im going to get a Nikon D3000 in the next couple weeks as im flying out the weekend of July 4 and i need 500 more ish dollars for it which was most of my spending money for the case project/


----------



## cavediver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Can someone please link me to an online store that sells "feet" for the Scout?

Feet, as in, stand offs between the bottom of the case and the floor.








Thanks in advance!

***EDIT***

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ort=20a&page=1

I'm looking at that page, but I have a question.. 
*Do any of these "after market feet" fit the Scout?*



























I'm using the feet in the top photo on my Scout.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Just remember friends that the PSU partition was an original idea by one of our own long before the HAFX was being publicly talked about. I think CM does prowl our thread for ideas and all the other CM case threads here for ideas.


How could I forget? 88EVGAFTW and seven9st surfer!





















So much respect for the custom modification!

Seriously, this little mod was ingenious to me. The simplest ideas are the hardest to come by & in addition to getting credit for their work, the false floor should become a *standard for all cases*! I think if any of our OCN members really wanted to, they could supply these and make a pretty penny







(but I know that isn't the point of our motivation) although, there are some of us without the resources to create one for ourselves (like me).

Quote:


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cavediver* 
I'm using the feet in the top photo on my Scout.


Thanks for your input!

I'm just trying to be sure these feet are near universal (for the Scout).

Anyone else shed some light on the aluminum diamond cut feet?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Can someone please link me to an online store that sells "feet" for the Scout?

Feet, as in, stand offs between the bottom of the case and the floor.








Thanks in advance!

***EDIT***

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ort=20a&page=1

I'm looking at that page, but I have a question..
*Do any of these "after market feet" fit the Scout?*


----------



## Rogue1266

Have a Great Memorial Day Week-end All. God Bless you all. God Bless us All.







YouTube- The True Meaning of Memorial Day
""Let's Never Forget our men and women who give's us what we have""
GOD BLESS THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OmfgCoke

Hey guys 2 questions maybe you can help me with

1) My esata port came bent, is there a way to take apart the panel so I can put it back into place?










2) I see a lot of modded solid clear panels, is anyone on here willing to mod my side panel?


----------



## clee413

_Back 2 the Addiction:_
Great respect to Bill Own & MNPCTech.com for their lovely online store!
All of the following products were ordered from MNPCTECH.COM

Low prices on all items. I spent less then $18.00 for all of the following (note the quantity ordered), and they charge a flat $10.99 for as many items added (not sure up to what point the shipping charges go up). Happy to support small business & Bill Owen has been great at informing the community with his Work Logs.

*4 BEEFY RUBBER CASE FEET:* Ordered 1 Set

Protect your pc chassis and desktop.
3/4" thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
Requires 1/4" mounting hole
$9.99










PC Cable Ties Clean up messy cables
and wires in your case.
*Black Pack Includes:* Ordered 2 Sets

1 dozen 4" ties and
6 self adhesive 3/4" tie mounts
$1.99










*Medium PC Cable Clamp:* Ordered 2 Sets

Holds approx. 2" bundle
$1.99


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmfgCoke* 
Hey guys 2 questions maybe you can help me with

1) My esata port came bent, is there a way to take apart the panel so I can put it back into place?










2) I see a lot of modded solid clear panels, is anyone on here willing to mod my side panel?









Remove front panel. disconnect all wiring that goes to the top panel. Remove optical drive and anything in the 5.25" bays. Remove two front screws of top panel (in the top corners behind front panel). Remove the top fan and the remaining two screws in the rear top of the top panel. Reaching in through the 5.25" bay gently pull some slack in the wiring. This may require some force, just use caution. When you have enough slack, start to pull up on the top panel. At first it will seem like it's still connected, but it is not. Firm and gentle force will cause it come away from the case. Snake out the wiring and voila! You have done it! Good Luck!


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmfgCoke* 
Hey guys 2 questions maybe you can help me with

1) My esata port came bent, is there a way to take apart the panel so I can put it back into place?










2) I see a lot of modded solid clear panels, is anyone on here willing to mod my side panel?










1) Ouch! If the eSATA port "came in" bent, I would probably get the case replaced. I have not ever tried to change out the port myself, not that I know how to, but it might cost you some money to order a replacement port (if needed). Better off dealing with a return policy.

2) I'm not volunteering to swap out the window for you, only because I have not done it yet. Here's some info that might help you out:

Note: If you cannot cut your own acrylic (plexi), plexi wholesale companies do offer a custom cut shape. So, you can start by draw (to scale) diagram, and making some phone calls and see what they charge.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
First mod: change that window so you can actually see something through it! The tint isn't all that bad, but those slits for fans are jsut an eyesore to me. I don't plan on putting any fans there, so no harm, no foul.

First off, here's the back of the plastic rivets holding the window on










They were incredibly easy to remove and replace. You just have to push down the center, and it de-mushrooms, and pops right out. I used a screwdriver










Then I traced out the pattern on 1/8" acrylic from Home Depot










After about 30 minutes with a Dremel, I've got the outline. I used a cutting wheel to get the shape, and a sanding drum to round off the corners and clean up the edges










Holes drilled, also using the original window as a template










Gotta be careful to drill slowly. I got going a bit fast, and here's the result. Luckily, its small enough to where the lip of the window hides most of the crack










Installed, and about to be riveted. Fits like a glove!










Happy with the results. The entire project took about an hour.



















Hope this can help someone, because I tried looking for any projects that had been done like this before I started, and couldn't find anything


----------



## BriSleep

@ Clee. You should post a guide for modding the window. Like an addition to Enigma's case modding 101.

One more thing, the holes for a 120mm fan are the same size as a martini glass. Hey older members, correct me it I'm wrong because my memory is also saying a wine glass. I'm sure you could put the glass up against the fan and see what's right.

Oh, sweet stuff for your Scout, I'll probably get the feet and the wire tie downs. I used all my anchor stickies on my rig.









@ Enigma. There was one more thing they took from our Scouts that is now in the Haf X. Do you remember what it was??

@ Y'all. I will soon be *selling* my *5870*. I'm giving you guys first dibs before I put all this stuff on the sale boards. When I finish my testing I will take it out, try to put it in Mindy's Scout and show you if it's a perfect fit, or if you have to dent it like I did originally.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Clee. You should post a guide for modding the window. Like an addition to Enigma's case modding 101.

One more thing, the holes for a 120mm fan are the same size as a martini glass. Hey older members, correct me it I'm wrong because my memory is also saying a wine glass. I'm sure you could put the glass up against the fan and see what's right.

Oh, sweet stuff for your Scout, I'll probably get the feet and the wire tie downs. I used all my anchor stickies on my rig.









@ Enigma. There was one more thing they took from our Scouts that is now in the Haf X. Do you remember what it was??

@ Y'all. I will soon be *selling* my *5870*. I'm giving you guys first dibs before I put all this stuff on the sale boards. When I finish my testing I will take it out, try to put it in Mindy's Scout and show you if it's a perfect fit, or if you have to dent it like I did originally.

I would create a guide, if I did the mod, but that's still a future project for me. I appreciate the faith in my abilities though, Bri.









Thanks, I'm looking forward to doing some modifications, it feels like it's been so long since I've done anything. Should be a fun little, stress free, project.

Regarding your question to E, I mentioned the false floor they have in the HAF-X. They have some other cool tools they added as well, such as tubing for air flow, additional support for PCI-e cards' weight, and HDD CM logo covers.

How much are you looking to get for the GPU? An may I ask what brand it is?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Clee. You should post a guide for modding the window. Like an addition to Enigma's case modding 101.

@ Enigma. There was one more thing they took from our Scouts that is now in the Haf X. Do you remember what it was??


yea.. they took the False floor Idea.. Those Thieves. and covers for the hard drives.. that was my idea. They need to give us some credit and a Storm Scout to give away at Christmas.

Oh.. I will be putting a window in.. I just wanted to get all the paint done first.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Clee. You should post a guide for modding the window. Like an addition to Enigma's case modding 101.

One more thing, the holes for a 120mm fan are the same size as a martini glass. Hey older members, correct me it I'm wrong because my memory is also saying a wine glass. I'm sure you could put the glass up against the fan and see what's right.

Oh, sweet stuff for your Scout, I'll probably get the feet and the wire tie downs. I used all my anchor stickies on my rig.









@ Enigma. There was one more thing they took from our Scouts that is now in the Haf X. Do you remember what it was??

@ Y'all. I will soon be *selling* my *5870*. I'm giving you guys first dibs before I put all this stuff on the sale boards. When I finish my testing I will take it out, try to put it in Mindy's Scout and show you if it's a perfect fit, or if you have to dent it like I did originally.

I won't have to bend my cage. PM me with a price.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Bri ... What deal you gonna do for the Scouts on the 5870...??


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Clee.. I got those feet too for the Modding 101 Case.. Check it out.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hey Bri ... What deal you gonna do for the Scouts on the 5870...??

Well, Clee turned it down. It's in Rockr's court right now and he's offline, well, at least off OCN. I'll let Y'all know, it's low priced and won't even be out of my case for a week.









It is this card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150456

If Rockr doesn't want it, I'll post the price and measurements. He doesn't have to worry about the length he has that high mobo.

Oh, everyone has a Memorial Day sale and Amazon has Dremels for Fathers day.

@ Cooler Master. Also, could you put in the removeable backplate for the CLLC's that mr-Charles came up with? It's another very inventive idea.









*@ Enigma*. Hey Boss, does this mean you have a *sponsor* now?


----------



## Triad

*EDIT:*I did some research and Yasya is like the Mugen 2 in many ways, going to go with another 212+!

I have a hyper 212+ and it fits the case with the side panel on and 1 fan.

Do you guys know if a Scythe yasya will fit with 1 fan on the side panel?

Heatsink
Dimensions:
130 x 108.5 x 159mm
5.12 x 4.27 x 0.98 in

Fan Dimensions:
120 x 120 x 25mm
4.72 x 4.72 x 0.98 in

Reason being is I need to replace my Hyper 212+ with either the same or a Yasya which is about $5 more which has a fan controller and is 5 degree C colder.


----------



## BriSleep

*XFX 5870 reference design 1Gb DDR5 vram video card for sale!* 
Ok, guys. I'll be selling the 5870 to any Scout member for $350-, New Egg wants $7- for shipping so I'll send it to you in a New Egg box with thier peanuts and my plastic bag to keep it water tight for $8-. Sorry K10 but this doesn't mean I'll ship to Hawaii. I'll ship it to a residental or commercial address in CONUS for $8-, I prefer if you can recieve at a commercial address, it costs less.









There are a few catches and one might be that it doesn't have the double lifetime warranty but I'm checking on that. Also, I don't have the original box, I do have the CD, the nice doornob hanger and maybe some other stuff.

You also know that it is overclockable because it has been 900/1300, it doesn't even make the thing run warmer! Note, that's on an Evga X58 mobo, you might not get the same result without a voltage bump, but in Crysis it only gave me about 7fps more to overclock it. It's the original reference design so the plugs are on the side instead of the newer type with the plugs that are on the end, which makes it harder to put in a Scout. It's not leaving this house until it is cleaned up and there are some benchmarks I have to do first, I'm writing a report. So it won't even ship for at least a week, by then you'll know everything about it.

If you're interested, you have to already belong to this thread. You can't join today and say you want it. So, if you're interested PM me.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


*XFX 5870 reference design 1Gb DDR5 vram video card for sale!* 
Ok, guys. I'll be selling the 5870 to any Scout member for $350-, New Egg wants $7- for shipping so I'll send it to you in a New Egg box with thier peanuts and my plastic bag to keep it water tight for $8-. *Sorry K10 but this doesn't mean I'll ship to Hawaii.*


I don't game


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

*@ Enigma*. Hey Boss, does this mean you have a *sponsor* now?

No I would love one and I am fishing.. I know Cooler Master watches this thread. I know Bill Owen checks the thread.. Plus he gave me a Free Tee shirt that has a Bad Axxed Logo on the Front and an exploded view of a water cooled case on the back, and a really cool poster. So That is as close to a sponsor that I have.. but maybe one day.. Who knows... I just always liked Bill Owens work and I have strived to be at his level as which I am not but he likes my stuff and I like his and I would love to swing a lot of business his way. He is a Brother. And I think he may even be a scout..


----------



## mad wolf

hey can any one tell me how best to fit a h50 in the scout. i already have it on order and know it fits but just looking for where best to mount it


----------



## flipd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mad wolf* 
hey can any one tell me how best to fit a h50 in the scout. i already have it on order and know it fits but just looking for where best to mount it

From what I've seen and done, I think most people would fit the radiator in the rear exhaust fan with the pipes at the bottom. If you have the pipes at the top, it might hit the top fan. You can try putting the radiator on the top fan too but it doesn't look as nice in my opinion.

There's a link on my sig that has my setup.


----------



## mad wolf

ok thank you that looks like how im guna do it when my h50 arrives (should be thursday)
also any one got any tips on how to hide psu cabling, my psu is a non modular psu


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Clee.. I got those feet too for the Modding 101 Case.. Check it out.

































































This would be a perfect candidate for the Lian-Li PCI-01 mod.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mad wolf*


ok thank you that looks like how im guna do it when my h50 arrives (should be thursday)
also any one got any tips on how to hide psu cabling, my psu is a non modular psu


Go back a few pages, there are a bunch of pics with members H50 setups and also mods that have been done here to hide the cables that Cooler Master then adopted







(read as stolen), for the Haf X.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

So as mentioned earlier the this thread, I'll be adding a h50 to my storm scout. Now from what I've seen on other builds with the h50, they install the radiator + fans where one of the 120mm stock exhaust fans is at. I was just wondering, to remove or move that fan, Will i need to remove the top part of the case (handles + panel)? I was planning on moving that 120mm fan to the CD bay are and set it up as another intake.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


So as mentioned earlier the this thread, I'll be adding a h50 to my storm scout. Now from what I've seen on other builds with the h50, they install the radiator + fans where one of the 120mm stock exhaust fans is at. I was just wondering, to remove or move that fan, Will i need to remove the top part of the case (handles + panel)? I was planning on moving that 120mm fan to the CD bay are and set it up as another intake.


No, you won't have to remove the top to install at the rear fan location. What I did with mine is to use hard drive screws from the outside and mount the radiator to the case and mount the fan on the motherboard side of the radiator. I get a couple of degrees cooler from the case acting as an additional heatsink. I to moved the stock rear fan to the optical drive bay.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Clee.. I got those feet too for the Modding 101 Case.. Check it out.











Nice! Excited to get some new shoes for EXODUS for the same reasons, but most importantly the additional breathing room for my PSU.

Does that sticker come with the shoes?


----------



## photonmoo

So much has been going on in here and I've missed most of it









boohoo

Gonna have to go back and read through all the posts...

I hope everyone is well and still loving their scouts


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*









So much has been going on in here and I've missed most of it









boohoo

Gonna have to go back and read through all the posts...

I hope everyone is well and still loving their scouts












Loving my Scout more then Day 1!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mad wolf*


hey can any one tell me how best to fit a h50 in the scout. i already have it on order and know it fits but just looking for where best to mount it


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Nice! Excited to get some new shoes for EXODUS for the same reasons, but most importantly the additional breathing room for my PSU.

Does that sticker come with the shoes?










Its just a business card.. I want to throw some business their way. They are really good people and inspiring business and builders.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
This would be a perfect candidate for the Lian-Li PCI-01 mod.











Great Idea.. Thanks.. You're right it is dying for one of these.. I think the silver what do you think.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
http://www.google.com/url?source=imgres&ct=img&q=http://www.lian-li.com/v2/tw/product/PCI-01-b.jpg&ei=dx4DTKHpO8P88AbGhNj6Aw&sa=X&oi=image_land ing_page_redirect&ct=legacy&usg=AFQjCNEwVLu5J6n8VM oZgQHeXWNDhpFF_w

Great Idea.. Thanks.. You're right it is dying for one of these.. I think the silver what do you think.

i agree. DEFIANTLY the silver


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









Great Idea.. Thanks.. You're right it is dying for one of these.. I think the silver what do you think.

Silver. Your lucky too. When I ordered mine all they had at performancepcs was red which fit nicely into my color scheme, but I see they have all three color choices. Red, Black and Silver.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 







So much has been going on in here and I've missed most of it









boohoo

Gonna have to go back and read through all the posts...

I hope everyone is well and still loving their scouts

We've missed you photonmoo! I certainly do love my Scout. It serenades me in my dreams.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Silver. Your lucky too. When I ordered mine all they had at performancepcs was red which fit nicely into my color scheme, but I see they have all three color choices. Red, Black and Silver.

Now that I look at it .. The black would be better for the Hemi build.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Now that I look at it .. The black would be better for the Hemi build.

If you do it you'll wonder how you ever got by without one.


----------



## Striker36

i have been honestly thinking about one for my build seance i saw yours rocker... i just kinda need money for other things first lol like componant parts parts XD


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i have been honestly thinking about one for my build seance i saw yours rocker... i just kinda need money for other things first lol like componant parts parts XD

It makes all the difference in the world and you'd want to do it while you have your system apart


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It makes all the difference in the world and you'd want to do it while you have your system apart

of corse but i need a mother board before i can cut some holes for cable management and stuff and i would like to get it all gone at once.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey all. Just got back from Best Buy, saw one of those Dyson fans that has no blades and costs over $200-, that thing really pumps the air and is very quiet. Now if they can shrink the size and the price it would be a lot better!









Corsair must be feeling the competition from Coolit, they've dropped the price on the H50 by $20- at BB.


----------



## cipher_phinx

Hey everyone..i am new here. I just want to show my build. Here it is. If you have suggestions or whatever please comment.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wooo.. Man put that fire out... Nice Rig.. Welcome to the team.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











Wooo.. Man put that fire out... Nice Rig.. Welcome to the team.


No way man







Let that baby burn! NICE!


----------



## cipher_phinx

Thanks guys..this is my first build. I love this case, the cable management. Any suggestions guys on how to improve the looks or performance of this case?


----------



## Enigma8750

Maybe put in a false bottom. That's all I can see.. and those blue extra PCI e plug stick out pretty hard.. but that is nothing.. Awesome for a first build.. Congrats.. man... Nice Rig.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Let is be Known to all Scouts.
That the following Scouts
have been promoted due to their hard work
and dedication to the CMSSC.
They have brought great honor to the CMSSC
and their Brothers. Thank you Guys.
Thanks for all your hard work
All Scouts, one and all.
*

Striker36: The Reactor AMD 965/ 5850 H-50 cooled









BriSleep: Retired Master Builder 








I am not Canadian but she makes me want to be..She is saluting you guys though.. I think...aaahhh who cares..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Let is be Known to all Scouts.*

*That the following Scouts*
*have been promoted due to their hard work*
*and dedication to the CMSSC.*
*They have brought great honor to the CMSSC*
*and their Brothers. Thank you Guys.*
*Thanks for all your hard work*
*All Scouts, one and all.*

Striker36: The Reactor AMD 965/ 5850 H-50 cooled









BriSleep: Retired Master Builder 









I am not Canadian but she makes me want to be..She is saluting you guys though.. I think...aaahhh who cares..


*Wowzeeee wow wow UH!*









I get her for a promotion!! First thing though she's gotta get some pasta in her, I like my babes with some natural padding.







That's the best I've ever done, thanks Enigma!! I don't think Mindy will like her though!























Really though, thanks for the promotion! If Y'all look at my sig line you may see the first half of a small change in my system. Told you I was doing tests.









@ Striker: Congratulations little Brother!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Bri.. she does have hips to hold onto. And I hear she loves to cook.. You can always pass her off as the Maid..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
No way man







Let that baby burn! NICE!

I agree, but I would be a little hesitant to touch it. Talk about firecracker red!







Very nice wiring job.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Bri.. she does have hips to hold onto. And I hear she loves to cook.. You can always pass her off as the Maid..

I dunno.







What are her system specs? Cooking and cleaning too, if she has a good level of intelligence then she'd be pretty close to fitting the requirements of the job.







Oh General E, am I now a Major or Lt. Colenel? In the army it would be Major.

Someone help me with some math please. I just need the formula, for instance, if I have 108.4 and 88.4 how do I find out what percentage the higher number is, I want to know if the higher number is say 13% better. Please tell me how to figure it. TIA, Bri.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cipher_phinx* 
Hey everyone..i am new here. I just want to show my build. Here it is. If you have suggestions or whatever please comment.











Good work, and welcome to the CMSSC!

A agree with Enigma about the false floor, but I think even without it you could improve on your cable management. Other then that, great work on the build & I agree with your Megahalem facing upward, exhausting through the blow-hole.

I just ordered the following cable management tools for myself. Maybe they will be helpful to you as well (see below).

$1.99: Link









$1.29/$1.99: Link


----------



## BriSleep

@ Clee. Man, you are really going to get me into trouble if you keep showing that stuff from Mnpctech!







I go to the first page and my eyes glaze over and get that kid lost in a candy store look. Hmmm, same thing happens in the hardware store. Last time I went to the hardware store for $6- worth of star screwdriver bits I came out with close to $60- worth of tools.









Have you guys seen these: http://www.gogoactive.com/BRINKMANN-...B00252W2YS.htm
This isn't exactly what I have, mine has 5 LEDs and a 3 way switch and it comes with 3 in a pagkage and they were only $9.89 at home depot. With all these trees around us it's dark in here, even in the summer and I was always complaing because I couldn't hole the light where I wanted and do the work at the same time. Now I have a headlamp.


----------



## linkin93

Yay for new stuff!


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Clee. Man, you are really going to get me into trouble if you keep showing that stuff from Mnpctech!







I go to the first page and my eyes glaze over and get that kid lost in a candy store look. Hmmm, same thing happens in the hardware store. Last time I went to the hardware store for $6- worth of star screwdriver bits I came out with close to $60- worth of tools.









Have you guys seen these: http://www.gogoactive.com/BRINKMANN-...B00252W2YS.htm
This isn't exactly what I have, mine has 5 LEDs and a 3 way switch and it comes with 3 in a pagkage and they were only $9.89 at home depot. With all these trees around us it's dark in here, even in the summer and I was always complaing because I couldn't hole the light where I wanted and do the work at the same time. Now I have a headlamp.










lol

I do the same thing, Bri. Walk into Fry's for maybe 1 fan, or a spindle of blank DVDRW's (for example) and walk out with a receipt for $100 worth of random, impulse purchases that I think "Hey! This would be great for _______.".

It's who we are.


----------



## cipher_phinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Maybe put in a false bottom. That's all I can see.. and those blue extra PCI e plug stick out pretty hard.. but that is nothing.. Awesome for a first build.. Congrats.. man... Nice Rig.


what do u mean by a false bottom?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cipher_phinx*


Thanks guys..this is my first build. I love this case, the cable management. Any suggestions guys on how to improve the looks or performance of this case?


The first rule of proper cable management in my book is shell out the extra coin for a modular PSU. It pays dividends far over and beyond the up front cost. The second rule and again according to me is plan your build as a finished project. Are you gonna SLI/Crossfire? How many hard drives will you end with. What kind of lighting scheme if any. Are you gonna add fans etc.... A good blueprint of how your system is going to be when you're done will allow you to make better short term decisions on what you need to do to cable everything up and take the small steps to get there. Cuz let's face it hardly any of us have the coin to do it all up at once. Take your time think it through and it'll all come together. As Enigma said, good job on your first build.

As for what is a false bottom, take a look at post #9851. It's really just a cover for the PSU to hide the power cables.


----------



## cipher_phinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*











Good work, and welcome to the CMSSC!

A agree with Enigma about the false floor, but I think even without it you could improve on your cable management. Other then that, great work on the build & I agree with your Megahalem facing upward, exhausting through the blow-hole.

I just ordered the following cable management tools for myself. Maybe they will be helpful to you as well (see below).

$1.99: Link









$1.29/$1.99: Link










Sorry bro, but Im afraid I can't afford to buy that modding supplies. I am in Japan now, modding supplies here are limited.


----------



## Enigma8750

Well you do have regular wire ties.. Probably in many colors.. Just go to a hardware store and buy some.. the art of modding is making something work from something that you didn't Expect.




























This is what I mean by a false floor.. It doesn't have to be steel and painted.. You can make it out of card board if you like.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Well you do have regular wire ties.. Probably in many colors.. Just go to a hardware store and buy some.. the art of modding is making something work from something that you didn't Expect.




























This is what I mean by a false floor.. It doesn't have to be steel and painted.. You can make it out of card board if you like.










You and Bri are like the Cliff Clavin of this thread except all your info (and God knows where you guys find it all) is relevant and useful.


----------



## Enigma8750

One of Our Girls from the CES 2010 would like to say hi to all the members of the Storm Scout Club. Personally I would like to thank her in person but they have barred me from getting close to her.. I drooled..










Notice the CoolerMaster TAT, I wonder if I could pass this off as a Christmas card.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You and Bri are like the Cliff Clavin of this thread except all your info (and God knows where you guys find it all) is relevant and useful.


As George W. Would say. We have mastered the art of The Google.


----------



## Nwanko

Hello. I'm a new member here. Here's my rig. Sorry about the bad pictures(n95 8gb)







and my computer need a cleaning also. But just wanted to show you.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
As George W. Would say. We have mastered the art of The Google.

Heheheheheh! Also HA!!!
The art of Google, Bing, Ask, Boolean Search, Wikipedia, Mobile Wiki, Forum Search, organizing links. Well, I won't give away all our secrets. Maybe it's the "Wisdom comes with age"?







What do you think E?


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nwanko* 
Hello. I'm a new member here. Here's my rig. Sorry about the bad pictures(n95 8gb)







and my computer need a cleaning also. But just wanted to show you.











First off, welcome to the CMSSC!

Great job on your Scout. I can see that you have done some modifications already.

Nice work on the Window Swap. Please share with us if you cut the acrylic on your own, or had it cut.

I would like to get some more information on your side window panel 120mm Noctua fan. What type of material is that dust filter, and how is the fan grill attached to the window without screws showing?

Good cable management. Like all of us Scouts, we have a limited Space VS Cable for management.

Glad to have you aboard, Scout!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nwanko* 
Hello. I'm a new member here. Here's my rig. Sorry about the bad pictures(n95 8gb)







and my computer need a cleaning also. But just wanted to show you.














































Looks to me like a good scout should. All dirty means is, it ain't afraid to work! Nice system and welcome aboard!


----------



## BriSleep

Welcome Nwanko!! I dunno, there's not many computers at all that stay clean all the time, a Scout especially, we had one guy lug it 2 miles across Austrailia to get to a Lan game.









@ Y'all. Won't ever admit to being an Evga insider but.... Remember when I told you they'd be coming out with a new motherboard soon, then after that they'll release a new version of the Classified?

Well, follow this link please:







http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...ly=Motherboard Family&series=Intel X58 Series Family

Then if you want to see both, there's the full page, you're looking at the FTW3 boards under the X58 set. They are the new release number E768 boards.

The: Oh Yeah of the day. In the wish I could afford one of these department I have this: http://cyborggaming.com/prod/rat9.htm
The Rat9 Gaming Mouse. When I showed it to Mindy she asked: "Where are the colored LED's?" Exxxxxactly!!

Here's the full page: http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=5

I suspect it won't be long before you see the 768 numerator next to the Classified. I'll surely post when it pops up.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Heheheheheh! Also HA!!!
The art of Google, Bing, Ask, Boolean Search, Wikipedia, Mobile Wiki, Forum Search, organizing links. Well, I won't give away all our secrets. Maybe it's the "Wisdom comes with age"?







What do you think E?

I do not confirm or deny any or all of the information above.. There are security issues here and we cannot talk about due to Post Threadical Security Department protocol.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nwanko* 
Hello. I'm a new member here. Here's my rig. Sorry about the bad pictures(n95 8gb)







and my computer need a cleaning also. But just wanted to show you.















































Welcome.. About dirty PC.. Rom3000 is probably to only one that has a cleaner build than this..

Welcome aboard Troop.
General Enigma


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I do not confirm or deny any or all of the information above.. There are security issues here and we cannot talk about due to Post Threadical Security.

OMG!!!! PTSD!!!!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Got 2 of the 4 packages today from Newegg, they contained my Acer 22" screen and my Storm Scout. The other 2 packages that include the rest of my build will be here tomorrow.

I've been working on this case for about an hour so far, and just like the last Scout that hour was spent removing those stupid fan screws because I don't like their OEM fans. Not only do I have a terrible blister on my hand from the screwdriver just like last time, the front/lower fan has one screw halfway out and stripped. Where the + slot was in the screw is now a O. I've been trying to actually break the fan to get it out, and scratched the crap out of the paint on the inside of the case in the process. Still can't get the darn thing out.

I once again sent a complaint to the techs at CM about this, and requested once again that they go with anything other than those coarse thread screws due to the extreme amount of difficulty involved in removing/installing them.

Edit : Well...I just bent the crap out of the front of the case, that fan still won't come out. Looks like this build is going to be put on hold for a while, the 'ol lady isn't exactly excited about what I just spent and will likely hurt me if I try to buy another case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
OMG!!!! PTSD!!!!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Crappy pic, but you can see some of the damage. What you can't see is how bad that area is bent out, and how much paint is missing. You can kind of see how badly I had to damage that corner of the fan as a way to get it out.










Fan still isn't out, no matter what I do I just keep causing more damage to the case. I'm at the point of throwing it out, there's no way I'll be able to hide that crap now.









Edit : Fan is out, since it was damaged I cut the wiring off of it to use for another mod. Scraped a lot of paint off my case, and bent it pretty bad in that one spot, but I'll try to bbend it back as best I can and then re-paint with some black enamel or maybe even some black nail polish to hide the damage.


----------



## Enigma8750

Damn boy.. LOL.. that runs on 12 volts dc.. Not 120 VAC.. Ouch man.. is everything alright.. I still have my original 140 fan if you want it. it works fine. and I dont think it has any explosives on it.

Hey look johnny.. You need to drill the screws out with a hand drill and a bit that is a little smaller than the head of the screw.. and then beat that bend back to sumission and straight with a rubber hammer or a real hammer.. Then take some Satin Ford spray paint and paint over your anger..

No new case.. just Drill, Bang, and Spray it.. That doesn't sound right does it.??? Noo.. Enigma that sound sexual in nature.. yes.. youre right, It sure does.. Sorry.. Sa dite.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I'm sure the fan would work fine, but I cut the wiring off of it to use for my molex-terminal-block mod. The part I'm worried about is where I bent the case and tore up the paint.









The reason for removing the fans is because I strictly run R4 series fans.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
I'm sure the fan would work fine, but I cut the wiring off of it to use for my molex-terminal-block mod. The part I'm worried about is where I bent the case and tore up the paint.









The reason for removing the fans is because I strictly run R4 series fans.


Hey look johnny.. You need to drill the screws out with a hand drill and a bit that is a little smaller than the head of the screw.. and then beat that bend back to sumission and straight with a rubber hammer or a real hammer.. Then take some Satin Ford spray paint and paint over your anger..

No new case.. just Drill, Bang, and Spray it.. That doesn't sound right does it.??? Noo.. Enigma that sound sexual in nature.. yes.. youre right, It sure does.. Sorry.. Sa dite.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hey look johnny.. You need to drill the screws out with a hand drill and a bit that is a little smaller than the head of the screw.. and then beat that bend back to sumission and straight with a rubber hammer or a real hammer.. Then take some Satin Ford spray paint and paint over your anger..

No new case.. just Drill, Bang, and Spray it.. That doesn't sound right does it.??? Noo.. Enigma that sound sexual in nature.. yes.. youre right, It sure does.. Sorry.. Sa dite.

Yeah, I'm gonna do that but at a later time most likely. For now I'm just worried about getting the Scout's wiring done the way I like it, do my case mods, do the molex block mod, and have it all ready for the parts I'm receiving tomorrow.

The bend isn't causing any fitment issues, it's purely visual damage. Front panel and side panel fit fine. When the case is together you don't notice anything. I'll probably just touch up the paint and forget about it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thats a boy.. then go outside and kick the fence a couple of times.. I understand your frustration.. but drilling those screws will give you such a warm and fuzzy feeling inside.. Looks like you used the old hammer and flat head screw driver trick.. I have used the Hammer and screwdriver to run conduit through a cement wall.. that's a good way to get the job done fast.


----------



## devilsx

Hey guys. Built a custom shelf/monitor stand today from Ikea parts. Here is that Dell again:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/devilsx...42219/sizes/l/

Been looking at the pics lately, we've got some awesome new Scouts (both members and machines). I'm glad we're picking up now, would love to see more innovation coming, and I really hope CM is actually reading this, especially the team who did the Storm series (Phoenix something). Would love to see something come from all our efforts. Catch you all later when I have more interesting stuff to post.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Crappy pic, but you can see some of the damage. What you can't see is how bad that area is bent out, and how much paint is missing. You can kind of see how badly I had to damage that corner of the fan as a way to get it out.










Fan still isn't out, no matter what I do I just keep causing more damage to the case. I'm at the point of throwing it out, there's no way I'll be able to hide that crap now.









Edit : Fan is out, since it was damaged I cut the wiring off of it to use for another mod. Scraped a lot of paint off my case, and bent it pretty bad in that one spot, but I'll try to bbend it back as best I can and then re-paint with some black enamel or maybe even some black nail polish to hide the damage.



















Damn dude, ***, that fan slides out with the greatest of ease. Maybe just a little tight, but you have to keep it horizontal and in the same position as when it was mounted. Then move it out to the solid panel side of the case. I have at least 5mm space when I slide it out, give or take a few for factory imperfections your case can't be that different. Also they had to get it in there somehow I am sure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Hey guys. Built a custom shelf/monitor stand today from Ikea parts. Here is that Dell again:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/devilsx...42219/sizes/l/

Been looking at the pics lately, we've got some awesome new Scouts (both members and machines). I'm glad we're picking up now, would love to see more innovation coming, and I really hope CM is actually reading this, especially the team who did the Storm series (Phoenix something). Would love to see something come from all our efforts. Catch you all later when I have more interesting stuff to post.

Thats very nice looking







Maybe you could cut another piece of board and use it to create a back panel/open box. Then you could hide all your wires in it and maybe mount a power supply and a fan or two









On another note I saw these today and really want a xbox compatible headset, just struggling to find something in this country.
http://www.ikonicit.co.za/index.php?...roduct_id=2949


----------



## Nwanko

Thanks for the welcome and the comments.

I cut out the side panel myself with a jig saw and and a drill.
The dust filter is used in air conditioners,i bought the filter attachement in one of our stores.
You screw the firt part on.








Then your second part with the dust filter just snaps on to it.








Simple as that.

I was thinking about cuting the hole for the front vent,does that help with the airflow? I saw a guide for this here.

Opened for any other suggestions.

Again, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## OmfgCoke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmfgCoke* 
Hey guys 2 questions maybe you can help me with

1) My esata port came bent, is there a way to take apart the panel so I can put it back into place?










2) I see a lot of modded solid clear panels, is anyone on here willing to mod my side panel?









Just an update guys, I put in a RMA/Parts request or the port. I requested a new control panel or top frame. I'll let you guys know how it ends.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nwanko* 
Thanks for the welcome and the comments.

I cut out the side panel myself with a jig saw and and a drill.
The dust filter is used in air conditioners,i bought the filter attachement in one of our stores.
You screw the firt part on.








Then your second part with the dust filter just snaps on to it.








Simple as that.

I was thinking about cuting the hole for the front vent,does that help with the airflow? I saw a guide for this here.

Opened for any other suggestions.

Again, thanks for the welcome.

Hi, cutting out the honeycomb over the fans increase the airflow quite alot, i've done this to the front, back and top fan places















[/IMG]


----------



## Nwanko

Nice. Will do this when i have some spare time.


----------



## Striker36

any one who said the scouts motherboard tray is not removable wasn't trying hard enough


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Hey

How can i tidy up my cable management storm scout pros


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Hey

How can i tidy up my cable management storm scout pros



















The cheapest quick way is Zip ties. If you're into pain







, there's always sleeving for that finished look. Or if you have metallurgical skills and the resources you can build a cover for the PSU. Or you can do all three


----------



## Nwanko

I'm back,...soo i cutted the honeycomb from the front and back,tommorow i will clean my pc with compressed air blower. I will put a part my noctua clean it well and cut out my top honeycomb. More space when the cooler is not inside









Just a question tho,how do i remove the top plastic,i tried today just don't want to break anything<-went really hard so i didn't do anything more,just screwed the 2 screws back in.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*


I'm back,...soo i cutted the honeycomb from the front and back,tommorow i will clean my pc with compressed air blower. I will put a part my noctua clean it well and cut out my top honeycomb. More space when the cooler is not inside









Just a question tho,how do i remove the top plastic,i tried today just don't want to break anything<-went really hard so i didn't do anything more,just screwed the 2 screws back in.


Remove front panel. disconnect all wiring that goes to the top panel. Remove optical drive and anything in the 5.25" bays. Remove two front screws of top panel (in the top corners behind front panel). Remove the top fan and the remaining two screws in the rear top of the top panel. Reaching in through the 5.25" bay gently pull some slack in the wiring. This may require some force, just use caution. When you have enough slack, start to pull up on the top panel. At first it will seem like it's still connected, but it is not. Firm and gentle force will cause it come away from the case. Snake out the wiring and voila! You have done it! Good Luck!


----------



## Enigma8750

Nwanko:
That is a nice dust catcher.. I am curious.. What type of drill bit did you use to cut your mounting holes in your PerSpecs or Window.. We have experienced cracking in ours and I bet you didn't have any.. What was your Method or did you experience cracking too?

Bill Owen of MnPCtech.com uses this little gadget.. I have to get one of these.










I wonder if I could use my paper punch.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
The cheapest quick way is Zip ties. If you're into pain







, there's always sleeving for that finished look. Or if you have metallurgical skills and the resources you can build a cover for the PSU. Or you can do all three

Thats....... what I was going to say..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Nwanko:
That is a nice dust catcher.. I am curious.. What type of drill bit did you use to cut your mounting holes in your PerSpecs or Window.. We have experienced cracking in ours and I bet you didn't have any.. What was your Method or did you experience cracking too?

Bill Owen of MnPCtech.com uses this little gadget.. I have to get one of these.










i just use a SHARP drill bit cutting SLOWLY. with my experience its worked the best for me.

the reason for cracking is that the acrylic is getting uneven wear. i would venture to bet that most of the cracking happens in the last couple turns of the bit. so use a sharp tool and take LOTS of time and you should be OK. and pilot holes dont hurt to use. but if you use one make a couple steps before getting to your final diameter


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Remove front panel. disconnect all wiring that goes to the top panel. Remove optical drive and anything in the 5.25" bays. Remove two front screws of top panel (in the top corners behind front panel). Remove the top fan and the remaining two screws in the rear top of the top panel. Reaching in through the 5.25" bay gently pull some slack in the wiring. This may require some force, just use caution. When you have enough slack, start to pull up on the top panel. At first it will seem like it's still connected, but it is not. Firm and gentle force will cause it come away from the case. Snake out the wiring and voila! You have done it! Good Luck!


Rockr.. You just made a Sticky... No... not a stinky... a sticky.. Front page for how to remove the top Panel. Congrats.. And you will be receiving an award for this accomplishment.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i just use a SHARP drill bit cutting SLOWLY. with my experience its worked the best for me.

the reason for cracking is that the acrylic is getting uneven wear. i would venture to bet that most of the cracking happens in the last couple turns of the bit. so use a sharp tool and take LOTS of time and you should be OK. and pilot holes dont hurt to use. but if you use one make a couple steps before getting to your final diameter

Wow.. we are some Pretty Fart Smellers aren't we. That is very scientific and very true. thank you for that Stryker. You are sooo Cool!!!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Wow.. we are some Pretty Fart Smellers aren't we. That is very scientific and very true. thank you for that Stryker. You are sooo Cool!!!!









tyty!


----------



## Enigma8750

I think we needed this influx of new members to get our creative Juices flowing again. Its like a new car.. That smell... Ummm..









The interior of the VW Phaton Limo.. I love the wood floor.


----------



## Nwanko

I used a 35 year old drill with a drill for plastic,over a 1000rpm i think,no cracking what so ever.Smoth like thru butter







. The plexi glass is about 5mm thick.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Rockr.. You just made a Sticky... No... not a stinky... a sticky.. Front page for how to remove the top Panel. Congrats.. And you will be receiving an award for this accomplishment.


It's actually on the tips and tricks page. You put it there shortly after I first wrote it, but you can move it if you want to









If you talk to my wife she'll tell you I make stinkies all the time


----------



## Enigma8750

My wife can tell you about mine too.. she will ask me to Light a match, but I am afraid of the explosive concentrations.. I.'m scared to light the match.. I don't like big boom.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thank you Nwanko.. I want to see a picture of that drill you have... wow.. 35 years old from slovania.. I bet that thing will last forever.


----------



## Nwanko

The drill is a Bosch made in Poland 850/1850RPM 35 years old. Here's a picture.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nwanko* 
The drill is a Bosch made in Poland 850/1850RPM 35 years old. Here's a picture.









WOW! That's what I call meaty wrist breaker.


----------



## Nwanko

Yea, but never had a problem with it,still works like a charm.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*


Yea, but never had a problem with it,still works like a charm.


Dude, seriously, that is the oldest working drill I have ever seen! Now, Drill Press, I've seen some in the army from WWII but they're usually had to be re-cored, re-wired, only the casing was original.









The other thing, you're actually running a 5870 bios on your 5850??







Did you have any problems flashing that??







I mean they are the same chip, different PCB and vreg though.


----------



## Nwanko

Yea it doesn't do anything different,just the stock voltage an freq r at 850/1200 1.167V.You don't need to overclock it,still i came to 1050/1300 1.35V on stock cooling


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*


Yea it doesn't do anything different,just the stock voltage an freq r at 850/1200 1.167V.You don't need to overclock it,still i came to 1050/1300 1.35V on stock cooling










wow 1050 is awesome for a 5850!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
wow 1050 is awesome for a 5850!

Defintely, considering most 5870's will pop thier caps at 1100/1450, that's an incredible speed. Does the fan run on Medium/High since you re-biosed it?


----------



## Nwanko

I use AfterBurner for my fan control.On load no more then 60%and under 80C


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*


The drill is a Bosch made in Poland 850/1850RPM 35 years old. Here's a picture.










I am soo Impressed.. Thank you so much for your picture.. I love it.. Especially a Bosch. The Germans are natural Engineers and builders.


----------



## Enigma8750

Rockr... What is the best memory and GPU numbers that I could bump up my 5770s to and how do I generate this with a bios change.


----------



## Striker36

i dont think i told you guys yet!!!!!!

i put a down payment on a new camera today! im getting a Nikon D3000 with a whole bunch of stuff! i should be able to pick it up in a week or two depending on how the next pay check looks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Rockr... What is the best memory and GPU numbers that I could bump up my 5770s to and how do I generate this with a bios change.

Take it from a guy who knows DO NOT MESS WITH YOUR BIOS!!!! Download and install MSI afterburner. After it's installed, navigate to the install directory and edit MSIAfterburner.cfg for full control (or you can turn off UAC until your done and then turn it back on if you wish). When you have full control of the file or the UAC is off, left click on the file and choose: Select program from a list of installed programs. Choose Notepad and be sure to uncheck Always use the selected program to open this kind of file box, then click OK. When the file opens navigate down to: EnableUnofficialOverclocking and change the value to 1 then save and exit.

This will unlock the factory overclock limits of the cards. The best I've got one card to run stable at is: Core [email protected], Core [email protected] (though I have run it as high as 1040, but I prefer 1020) Memory [email protected] and fan speed is set with user define and you can edit the fan control curve in settings. Oh yeah, you have to enable voltage control in settings as well and restart the program for it to take effect. I don't know what the limits of two cards are because I don't have two cards. Hope this helps to get you where you want and good luck!


----------



## Enigma8750

It sounds sweet.. I will have to re read a few times but it doesn't seem like rocket science. Thanks and rep for that.


----------



## Enigma8750

Nice Camera.. My cool Friend.. I expect to see some top notched shots of that killer girl.. I mean that killer computer you have..


----------



## Enigma8750

Rockr69 is getting close to the double ought Club.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Nice Camera.. My cool Friend.. I expect to see some top notched shots of that killer girl.. I mean that killer computer you have..











yea my new friend at the camera store is hooking me up with a bunch of good entry level stuff like a tri-pod a couple filters and a camera bag (that will be replaced) as well as the D3000 and a 18-55mm lens (not the kit one as they dont have any kits but they go out of their way for their customers so Madeline (the nice old lady that owns the place) is GIVING me one for the difference of the kit cost online (so im getting a non kit lens for the cost of the kit one). and then im following it up with a week in Montana with my sister who will teach me as much as she can in that time.

and then when i get back ill be sure to take LOADS of pictures of the... *cough* case *cough*

sorry about going off topic E


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
It sounds sweet.. I will have to re read a few times but it doesn't seem like rocket science. Thanks and rep for that.

Yeah, both ATI and Nvidia have put a new thing in the vid cards bios, if you go too high for the chips Thermal properties, it gives you vertical lines, it's red if it's just a little too high and green if you've gone way over.







Oh, if it does either of these, shut the system down, boot into Safe Mode, re-set the clocks and back off a little. If the screen turns Black, hit the Power button and Shut Down. On my 5870 with the stock drivers it only overclocked to 50Mhz over, after the third driver release it went 100Mhz over.

BTW, I happen to agree with Rockr on the Bios thing, if it works the way it's intended don't mess with it, there are soooooooo many ways to overclock and bump voltages and do anything you want without flashing it. It's like the new i-7 <stupid name, it's got 6 cores and 6 HT straps>, it'll run you $1000- so would you flash the bios on your old Mobo and drop in that chip or just buy a new mobo that was built for it? The only difference I see here is that on Evga products you can actually flash a new bios and the old one is still there in Default slot 1.

Edit: I added everything after the Grin.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


It sounds sweet.. I will have to re read a few times but it doesn't seem like rocket science. Thanks and rep for that.


It's as easy as kissing your wife!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yea my new friend at the camera store is hooking me up with a bunch of good entry level stuff like a tri-pod a couple filters and a camera bag (that will be replaced) as well as the D3000 and a 18-55mm lens (not the kit one as they dont have any kits but they go out of their way for their customers so Madeline (the nice old lady that owns the place) is GIVING me one for the difference of the kit cost online (so im getting a non kit lens for the cost of the kit one). and then im following it up with a week in Montana with my sister who will teach me as much as she can in that time.

and then when i get back ill be sure to take LOADS of pictures of the... *cough* case *cough*

sorry about going off topic E


HA! This THE thread for going off topic!!









I really don't get the threads where someone drifts into another subject and gets scolded for it. Heh heh, guess why I always post here??







Those "other threads" usually have 2 or 3 guys that post all the time and not many others come around every day like we do.









If you know anyone interested in a Real Nikon SLR or any accessories, PM me, I have 2 bodies, 6 lenses and a camera bag full of filters.

Oh, did anyone happen to notice this: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1324/1/
This guy did: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l-me-want.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yea my new friend at the camera store is hooking me up with a bunch of good entry level stuff like a tri-pod a couple filters and a camera bag (that will be replaced) as well as the D3000 and a 18-55mm lens (not the kit one as they dont have any kits but they go out of their way for their customers so Madeline (the nice old lady that owns the place) is GIVING me one for the difference of the kit cost online (so im getting a non kit lens for the cost of the kit one). and then im following it up with a week in Montana with my sister who will teach me as much as she can in that time.

and then when i get back ill be sure to take LOADS of pictures of the... *cough* case *cough*

sorry about going off topic E

No reason to worry about that Striker.. When you're here... You're Family


----------



## Enigma8750

That my friend is a 840 ATCS Cooler Master case Custom.. Looks like it.. it is definitely cooler masters innards.

Look how many Slots in the back of that box.. and they used your idea Rockr. With the Lian Li PCIe holders.. Those *****es. I wonder if they are metal or plastic.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









That my friend is a 840 ATCS Cooler Master case Custom.. Looks like it.. it is definitely cooler masters innards.

Look how many Slots in the back of that box.. and they used your idea Rockr. With the Lian Li PCIe holders.. Those *****es.

Wow i like! Im really thinking about the haf x or the 932 black edition. They should go with black interior on this one.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Photonmoo That's a great camera for dSLR begginers, I have it with the 18-55 VR Kit lens and I'm going too buy a 55-200 Lens from Nikon tomorrow ^^

Love the camera alot and it will serve you good, remember though, a Tripod is almost needed if you want good PC photos and It is needed for shoots with a Shutter speed of more than let's say Â½Second


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











That my friend is a 840 ATCS Cooler Master case Custom.. Looks like it.. it is definitely cooler masters innards.

Look how many Slots in the back of that box.. and they used your idea Rockr. With the Lian Li PCIe holders.. Those *****es.


Here's a better shot of the expansion card clips. Just another plastic design. I'm in no jeapordy of idea theft yet


----------



## Nwanko

Soo i decided not to cut out my honeycomb on the top,cuz i else i had to screw up my cable mangement. Still its a good airflow with the front and back cut out.
Just cleaned the whole thing with an air compressor today.

Just for info. 
3.2Ghz (1.040V) Idle:30C Load 45-50C 
Pretty cool a?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*


Soo i decided not to cut out my honeycomb on the top,cuz i else i had to screw up my cable mangement. Still its a good airflow with the front and back cut out.
Just cleaned the whole thing with an air compressor today.

Just for info. 
3.2Ghz (1.040V) Idle:30C Load 45-50C 
Pretty cool a?










Understand..about the cable management. with the i5 you are not going to have bad heat issues from the case.

Note. Be really careful with the i5 over-volt. I have heard word that you can fry the processor with too much voltage.. But your Load figures look good.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Here's a better shot of the expansion card clips. Just another plastic design. I'm in no jeapordy of idea theft yet



















Its seems they were going for the Lian Li Look but the Lian Li would never use that cheap plastic parts. Yea.. you're safe. But I think you inspired that look. Looks like a Panaflo fan too..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Its seems they were going for the Lian Li Look but the Lian Li would never use that cheap plastic parts. Yea.. you're safe. But I think you inspired that look. Looks like a Panaflo fan too..











I asked a few posts back if CM was cruising our thread to build a Storm Scout First Class, so we'll see what the future holds.


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Understand..about the cable management. with the i5 you are not going to have bad heat issues from the case.

Note. Be really careful with the i5 over-volt. I have heard word that you can fry the processor with too much voltage.. But your Load figures look good.


1.040V is less then stock 2.67Ghz which runs at 1.16V i think.

I never went past 1.4V with air,just for benchmark for few minutes thats it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nwanko* 
1.040V is less then stock 2.67Ghz which runs at 1.16V i think.

I never went past 1.4V with air,just for benchmark for few minutes thats it.

You are a very smart craftsman. I can't wait to see your work complete.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I asked a few posts back if CM was cruising our thread to build a Storm Scout First Class, so we'll see what the future holds.

Well you know they check The Google. And OCN harvest on The Google so yea. They have all seen it and the other Cooler Master Threads and we fertilize their imagination with ideas of future possibilities. Like the built in Spit cup for our ******* Friends..


----------



## mad wolf

ok eventual got my h50 installed, was a bit of a fiddle but done now. was wondering in degrees c the h50 is in your scout case im seeing about 10 degrees cooler.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mad wolf*


ok eventual got my h50 installed, was a bit of a fiddle but done now. was wondering in degrees c the h50 is in your scout case im seeing about 10 degrees cooler.


I won't lie and tell you that I know for sure but from what I know about the H-50 users is that 10c is a normal drop..

A good rule of thumb is to compare your H50 to thermalrights best air cooler to the H-50. that is the standard. The H50 is equal to the best Air cooler that money can buy bar None.

Welcome aboard.

General Enigma


----------



## Enigma8750

Logo by: K10










One more Page and another Milestone for our Thread has been reached. 1000 pages of text. Text of every kind. Smart dumb ugly beautiful sad angry happy sanity and insanity. Like any family of size, some have come and gone, and some have stood the test of time. I could name a few right off the top of my head but I won't do it. You know who you are.

As I have always said in truth. This Family was started with The Sin of Pride. A Man refusing to give up the prize that he so coveted. So he started this thread to keep his work new and important. His masterpiece would be kept alive for as long as I could.

But the Good Lord had other ideas. He would bring together artist, writers, builders, craftsmen, genius, young and old. He would bring them all together in unity under one Simple mission. To help one another. We have even had our prayers put in the Wailing Wall in Israel and I think we should pray for rouge since he is still there and there was a terrorist attack soon after he did the mission. I know that he did it because my miracle happened that night when I could have died in a auto accident that very night and I missed the Tree by 10 feet and there was little to no damage to my Sport trac or myself. I could have died, but I didn't.. Hopefully rouge is fine. working in the Elevator business.

We have seen our Ideas be taken to the top and we have missed the brothers that no longer come around. Like family, they are always welcome and always will be. We have a world Reputation that all of us has helped to chip away at Rock of dishonesty and ruthlessness to become a loyal standing of Family that will always be.

We will all one day not have the Cooler Master Storm Scout.. Or even this club but one thing I know for sure.

We will never stop being one big world wide happy Family.

GOD bless you all,
Brothers Sisters Uncles Aunts Cousins Mothers and Fathers.

Lt. Gen. Enigma..
Founder CMSSC




















































































































Like Ruffles Potato Chips.. You can't eat just one.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I won't lie and tell you that I know for sure but from what I know about the H-50 users is that 10c is a normal drop..

A good rule of thumb is to compare your H50 to thermalrights best air cooler to the H-50. that is the standard. The H50 is equal to the best Air cooler that money can buy bar None.

Welcome aboard.

General Enigma


the good general is correct. 10c is just about what the average user with the average ambiants can expect. some guys get a little more some get less. with the one i put in a friends build a month or two ago i got about 5C at first then reseated it and got 11c ish so your right in the ball park










-Striker36


----------



## mr-Charles

....*YES*, _Indeed_ (Enigma8750







); *CONGRAT's* _*2 U ALL*_ for here =
page *1000* approaching & coming up to the *10,000* posting's . .







. .







. .







. .







. . . . . . let's keep it going, as well . . . . .

mr-Charles .
















.


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . so, WHATsUP ? ? ?







........doesn't anyone want to be the FIRST for on page 1000 ? ? ? [ er' are yo all just standin by to jump in to take the credit of???







]

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

.....GZZZZZzzzzzzzzz . . . . . .somebody else please type away . . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

GO 4 IT, Enigma8750 . . . . [ tag, your IT ]

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

*CMSSC*


----------



## K10

congrats!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Kayton .... I could not have done it with out your service..









Logo by: K10










One more Page and another Milestone for our Thread has been reached. 1000 pages of text. Text of every kind. Smart dumb ugly beautiful sad angry happy sanity and insanity. Like any family of size, some have come and gone, and some have stood the test of time. I could name a few right off the top of my head but I won't do it. You know who you are.

As I have always said in truth. This Family was started with The Sin of Pride. A Man refusing to give up the prize that he so coveted. So he started this thread to keep his work new and important. His masterpiece would be kept alive for as long as I could.

But the Good Lord had other ideas. He would bring together artist, writers, builders, craftsmen, genius, young and old. He would bring them all together in unity under one Simple mission. To help one another. We have even had our prayers put in the Wailing Wall in Israel and I think we should pray for rouge since he is still there and there was a terrorist attack soon after he did the mission. I know that he did it because my miracle happened that night when I could have died in a auto accident that very night and I missed the Tree by 10 feet and there was little to no damage to my Sport trac or myself. I could have died, but I didn't.. Hopefully rouge is fine. working in the Elevator business.

We have seen our Ideas be taken to the top and we have missed the brothers that no longer come around. Like family, they are always welcome and always will be. We have a world Reputation that all of us has helped to chip away at Rock of dishonesty and ruthlessness to become a loyal standing of Family that will always be.

We will all one day not have the Cooler Master Storm Scout.. Or even this club but one thing I know for sure.

We will never stop being one big world wide happy Family.

GOD bless you all,
Brothers Sisters Uncles Aunts Cousins Mothers and Fathers.

Lt. Gen. Enigma.. 
Founder CMSSC




















































































































Like Ruffles Potato Chips.. You can't eat just one.























































*CMSSC*


----------



## Enigma8750

Go Nicko.. Get in this too.


----------



## Nwanko

Haha didn't refresh the site







Congrads!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

I want to know what happened to XxXBrittneyXxX


----------



## Striker36

OHEMJEE! i didnt realize we were this close LOL lat time i looked we were at like 875


----------



## Rockr69

Wow! What a great group of people here and I LOVE the props you give to all of us E, but the real credit has to go to you for all you do in making us feel like we belong. Well done, I doff my cap to you sir.


----------



## LightSpeedIII

posting on epic page, also I received the scout for a build a few days back. Build is for my mom, she's getting a decked out computer for ~$900

MB: EVGA X58 SLI LE
CPU: i7 930
Case: Storm Scout
PSU: 550W OCZ Fatal1ty
GPU: XFX HD 5770 (reference cooler, but the rest of the card isn't reference)
DVD: Sony X24 RW with Lightscribe
HDD: 250GB Samsung

going to run Win Vista Ultimate we got from a contest for free
we already have a monitor, KB, Mouse, and speakers


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LightSpeedIII*


posting on epic page, also I received the scout for a build a few days back. Build is for my mom, she's getting a decked out computer for ~$900

MB: EVGA X58 SLI LE
CPU: i7 930
Case: Storm Scout
PSU: 550W OCZ Fatal1ty
GPU: XFX HD 5770 (reference cooler, but the rest of the card isn't reference)
DVD: Sony X24 RW with Lightscribe
HDD: 250GB Samsung

going to run Win Vista Ultimate we got from a contest for free
we already have a monitor, KB, Mouse, and speakers



that looks liek a pretty solid build. im looking foreword to seeing it all together


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Rockr.. You are the King Of Compliments.. No one does it quite like you...


----------



## Striker36

WOOOT! 10,000TH POST HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!

and 774 for me


----------



## Enigma8750

I will give a free up in rank to anyone who can get one of three pictures. A cool picture of Photonmoo's gal that I haven't seen. Strikers Girlfriend making a kissy face or XxXBrittneyXxX's picture of choice.. Must be a photo of herself..


----------



## mr-Charles

....*YES*,...... *CONGRAT's* _*2 U ALL*_
page *1000* & the *10,000* posting's of . .







. .







. .







. .







. . . . . .

mr-Charles .
















.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I will give a free up in rank to anyone who can get one of three pictures. A cool picture of Photonmoo's gal that I haven't seen. Strikers Girlfriend making a kissy face or XxXBrittneyXxX's picture of choice.. Must be a photo of herself..


that one of my GF dosen't exist. believe me. i would know..... i have been trying to get one for about 2 and a half years


----------



## Enigma8750

Tell her it will buy you a rank up.. that will do it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Tell her it will buy you a rank up.. that will do it.


LOL im pretty sure she couldn't care less but ill try


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*


1.040V is less then stock 2.67Ghz which runs at 1.16V i think.

I never went past 1.4V with air,just for benchmark for few minutes thats it.


Yeah, it tweaks out at 1.45 with Vdroop on, or whatever Gigabytes equivelent is, I think it's DLL on Msi boards. If you run Vdroop off you'll hit peak around 1.38, if you can watch the voltage while it's running though, it hits dangerous spikes, that's whey they invented Vdroop. It's not just a thermal limit but the transistor lanes start to leak into each other when you add too much voltage. Oh the Cpu Pll max is 300+ Mv. I know it says + but don't go over 300.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

System is built and running great. Well worth the money so far. My 3dmark score was a hair under 17k, I'm playing bfbc2 in windowed mode on my 22" screen with all settings cranked up to high and this pc still isn't breaking a sweat.

This motherboard is INSANE. I haven't even messed with anything in the BIOS, but holy crap...there's so much to do. I love how they removed the power/reset/etc buttons and replaced them with touch-sensitive pads. I'm going to try to hit 4.0GHz on this 965black, which I'm sure won't be a problem.

Some pics, kinda crappy since my Curve2 doesn't have flash...


----------



## Enigma8750

I can see that you are intaking air from the front.. good idea.. the PSU is still not tied down yet and it looks great.. Can't wait to see it in the light.


----------



## xquisit

I want to be a part of the Storm Scout Club history!


----------



## Enigma8750

of course my My Man Rapper X.... Welcome to history. your build is really clean and nice.. 1000 pages.. wow

Oh... and to your Quote: queue about the 12 in sausage.. I would probably have pictures of it on my fridge.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









I can see that you are intaking air from the front.. good idea.. the PSU is still not tied down yet and it looks great.. Can't wait to see it in the light.

What do you mean by not tied down? It's mounted, but it came with a ton more cable than advertised. Two 12v rails instead of one, six pci-e 6pin rails instead of four, etc. There's a lot of unused cables that I had to stuff next to the psu, and under the hdd, which I'm not very happy about. The 8pin and 24pin cables were long enough to go through the bottom hole, up the back, and over the top to get plugged in.

I still need to remove everything, cut the mesh for the top fan and front lower fan, then try to do a better job of hiding all those wires. I guess I could stuff all of them next to the psu and then make a false floor, while keeping under the hdd clean so airflow isn't choked.


----------



## Enigma8750

Come on bri.. you're the only one that can say anything after that remark


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
What do you mean by not tied down? It's mounted, but it came with a ton more cable than advertised. Two 12v rails instead of one, six pci-e 6pin rails instead of four, etc. There's a lot of unused cables that I had to stuff next to the psu, and under the hdd, which I'm not very happy about. The 8pin and 24pin cables were long enough to go through the bottom hole, up the back, and over the top to get plugged in.

I still need to remove everything, cut the mesh for the top fan and front lower fan, then try to do a better job of hiding all those wires. I guess I could stuff all of them next to the psu and then make a false floor, while keeping under the hdd clean so airflow isn't choked.

Johnny I was not dissing your build.. its just that the PSU doesn't look straight in the picture thats all.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Johnny I was not dissing your build.. its just that the PSU doesn't look straight in the picture thats all.

Oh, no biggie, I was just wondering what you meant.









Yeah, now that I'm looking at the pic it does seem like the PSU isn't mounted. I need to get a real camera and stop using the blackberry because it takes terrible pictures.


----------



## Enigma8750

That would be a great Idea.. Actually I was looking at your grocery list on the bed picture and I like what you got.. its a solid build.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That would be a great Idea.. Actually I was looking at your grocery list on the bed picture and I like what you got.. its a solid build.

Yeah, I'm quite happy with it. I have everything listed in my sig rig section, updated that before I even received it all.

The build went smooth, not a single hiccup other than that screw not coming out of the oem front/lower fan the other day. Not a single DOA item, it turned out to be a spectacular system. No matter what I do, I can't get this thing to break a sweat. I've been benchmarking, running every intense game I own on max settings, this pc takes it and smiles.

Here pretty soon I'm going to jump in to BIOS and see what sh'es really made of. I'd like to hit 4.0GHz without going over an idle temp between 40-45c. Shouldn't be hard with that corsair h50 and my zalman thermal compound, and all those R4 fans.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thats great numbers for that H-50s help.. 40 to 45 thats a hot summers day in Arabia.


----------



## Enigma8750

*I would like to take a moment 
to award johnny.dot.exe with 
Field promotion to Officer O1
2nd Lieutenant.. Congrats
Gen. Enigma*

Johnny.dot.exe:965 black 5830 on the 890 platform


----------



## Edgarejc

Does anyone know if a
470GTX can fix in a scout without modding it?


----------



## Enigma8750

Yes.. it will fit with an inch to spare.

EVGANVIDIAPCI Express X16EVGA GTX 47024.13 cm

That is 9.5 inches...Got a ruler and your case close by or do you need me to check.

You have 1 inch to spare.. here is the specs from page one.

GPU Specs. 10.5 inches of space from back of case to Drive Bays.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


of course my My Man Rapper X.... Welcome to history.. 1000 pages.. wow

Oh... and to your Quote: queue about the 12 in sausage.. I would probably have pictures of it on my fridge.


That is actually a very interesting thread, if you can read around all the garbage that people are putting/ have pu up.

This was my response when I saw it quoted: http://www.overclock.net/general-pro...ml#post9498303

I said last month that I would tell you what Maximum PC says in it's testing of the new AMD Phenom II x6 T1055 chip. First of all it has won the honor of being the top recommended "Budget Processor" the list they now feature on the last page in the mag.

Next, it isn't so fast. They compare it to the 2.8Ghz i-7 860 which is an 1156 LGA proc that costs $279.99 shipped and the 2.66 core i-5 750 which is also an 1156 LGA, costing $199- shipped. Those are both 95watt chips that have 4 cores and Hyper Threading. They also put it up against the old 3.4Ghz Phenom II X4 965BE, just to show how it matches up in the tests.

They're trying to make a Performance/ Price comparison and not just use the new 6 core intel speed demon and trounce all over AMD, I think they're also sticking with 45nm chips becuase reduced size automatically makes a faster chip. So, the results, the only thing the new AMD chip excels in is 3D modeling, specifically Cinebench 10 64bit, Cinebench 11.5 64bit and POV Ray 3.7. In that department the new chip kicks intels behind, it came close in the Fritz Chess Benchmark (also 3D) and the Adobe Lightroom benchmark. I don't know anything about the Adobe program.

Then, we have a new list. Under the heading of "8 Signs a Geek Has Too Much Money", #1 is this baby: http://www.leatherman.com/argentum/ it list for $40,000- they don't say if shipping is free or not.







I noted that one because of our recent discussion of the multi-tools.

The only other one that stunned me was at #5, if you want the ultimate in office luxury, get youself one of these: http://www.xtenchair.com/ This baby is designed by Pinafarina, they help design the top of the line Ferrari interiors, so they know thier stuff about seating. Really though, you ever sit in a high end sports car? They usually aren't too comfortable, but they are pretty. This chair will only set you back $1,500,000!







For that kind of money, you can put 2 Ferraris in your office and use your computer from there.


----------



## Edgarejc

Thanks for the quick reply!









one of my 8800gts's in SLI is starting to die =\\

and I'm thinking of just getting a completely new card,
and i love that back plate on that 470!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


The only other one that stunned me was at #5, if you want the ultimate in office luxury, get youself one of these: http://www.xtenchair.com/ This baby is designed by Pinafarina, they help design the top of the line Ferrari interiors, so they know thier stuff about seating. Really though, you ever sit in a high end sports car? They usually aren't too comfortable, but they are pretty. This chair will only set you back $1,500,000!







For that kind of money, you can put 2 Ferraris in your office and use your computer from there.










The cost to design it was $1.5million. The chair retails around $3000.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Come on bri.. you're the only one that can say anything after that remark


I did, I just had to post a bunch of other stuff at the same time.









In fact I'd rather cut a 12" penis into 3 equal 4" sections, then I could have 3X the sex! It's only the first bit that counts for most women, if you can hit them 3" in and up, that's thier hot spot. AKA, G spot.









They guy who started all that really had no idea what he was discussing, it's not like there are 4 extra cores being simulated and 4 actual. If that were the case then the fastest, most secure machine would be a Linux box running 3 or more VMware machines. Fiesty!!









Yep, that make more sense jonhny, I just quoted what Max PC said, I never try to find that kind of price on my own. I do that and next thing I know I get an e-mail every day asking if I'd like to buy one.

The strange news reel of the day, if I can get the right link. One of the oldest fish on the planet has some amazing tricks in it's repertoire: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30702154/
Ok, I lost the story.







That link will give you the idea though, this fish does all this amazing color changing, yet, it has no idea of the actual colors around it because it has no color vision.

Edit: Found it, here's the original story: http://news.yahoo.com/video/science-...ripes-20129376

Final note, intel is unlocking some of it's processors to stay ahead of AMD. Check with the Egg for prices.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*













I don't know what to think of this photo. Its almost like a fantasy comes true, but I would hate to know what that build came out like







(I know they are only posing)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mad wolf*


ok eventual got my h50 installed, was a bit of a fiddle but done now. was wondering in degrees c the h50 is in your scout case im seeing about 10 degrees cooler.


I suppose it depends on your rad setup and the ambient room temps. During summer I my i5 at stock ran over 40*c idle, with the H50 in push pull as intake I got about 13*c drop, now its winter I am idling at 22*c


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


The strange news reel of the day, if I can get the right link. One of the oldest fish on the planet has some amazing tricks in it's repertoire: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30702154/
Ok, I lost the story.







That link will give you the idea though, this fish does all this amazing color changing, yet, it has no idea of the actual colors around it because it has no color vision.

Edit: Found it, here's the original story: http://news.yahoo.com/video/science-...ripes-20129376


Those are amazing critters, but not fish. In fact it's a cephalopod, member of the mollusk family.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I did, I just had to post a bunch of other stuff at the same time.









In fact I'd rather cut a 12" penis into 3 equal 4" sections, then I could have 3X the sex! It's only the first bit that counts for most women, if you can hit them 3" in and up, that's thier hot spot. AKA, G spot.









1. I'd rather not cut a 12" penis at all. 2. If I had any where near a 12" penis I'd be showing it off like Ron Burgandy. "...don't act like you're not impressed". 3.Though I may be only 3", most chicks don't like that wide anyway!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


1. I'd rather not cut a 12" penis at all. 2. If I had any where near a 12" penis I'd be showing it off like Ron Burgandy. "...don't act like you're not impressed". 3.Though I may be only 3", most chicks don't like that wide anyway!

















The General told me you had a what?. Hi My name is Brandy.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


[/CENTER]

I don't know what to think of this photo. Its almost like a fantasy comes true, but I would hate to know what that build came out like







(I know they are only posing)

I suppose it depends on your rad setup and the ambient room temps. During summer I my i5 at stock ran over 40*c idle, with the H50 in push pull as intake I got about 13*c drop, now its winter I am idling at 22*c
























Brandy and the Lian Li are holding the screwdriver upside down. That tells me that the only tools they are familiar with are ....Welll you know what.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Brandy and the Lian Li are holding the screwdriver upside down. That tells me that the only tools they are familiar with are ....Welll you know what.










LOL, that's one lucky case. Must have needed some serious attention to be serviced by those 3 chicks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The General told me you had a what?. Hi My name is Brandy.











Hi Brandy. Oh yeah, you heard right. I'll give you the best three minutes of your life


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Took me about 15 seconds in BIOS to hit 4.0GHz. Idle temp is at a constant 39c with an ambient room temp of about 80f. CPU-Z stats link now in my sig.









For some reason my 5830 is underclocking when idle, and I can't seem to figure out how to increase my RAM frequency to the 1600MHz they were advertised at. Will make a thread elsewhere on the forum in order to get these issues resolved.


----------



## Enigma8750

I think the Card issue is some of the CCC's way of saving power when you are not using the card for hard working apps.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Striker36

What's the chances on the Kissy face. Tell her we need it for our calendar girl issue for December

Your so cool.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hi Brandy. Oh yeah, you heard right. I'll give you the best three minutes of your life









Wow Rockr.. Last guy I was with fired before he got his aim.. Lousy Blonde hair.. Im shaving it.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Took me about 15 seconds in BIOS to hit 4.0GHz. Idle temp is at a constant 39c with an ambient room temp of about 80f. CPU-Z stats link now in my sig.









_*For some reason my 5830 is underclocking when idle*_, and I can't seem to figure out how to increase my RAM frequency to the 1600MHz they were advertised at. Will make a thread elsewhere on the forum in order to get these issues resolved.

Enigma8750

Quote:

I think the Card issue is some of the CCC's way of saving power when you are not using the card for hard working apps.
YES, i can say for the same, for my 4890 does just exactly as Enigma8750 quoted . . . only kick's in when
it is needed for whatever application requires more/higher setting of usage for, then goes back down
when at idle stage . . . .

... just wanted to concurr , along with Enigma8750, for ya there johnny.dot.exe . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Took me about 15 seconds in BIOS to hit 4.0GHz. Idle temp is at a constant 39c with an ambient room temp of about 80f. CPU-Z stats link now in my sig.









For some reason my 5830 is underclocking when idle, and I can't seem to figure out how to increase my RAM frequency to the 1600MHz they were advertised at. Will make a thread elsewhere on the forum in order to get these issues resolved.

You need to change the ratio in the bios to 1:4 for the ram to run at 1600. At least that's the way it is with the 79fx-gd70


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You need to change the ratio in the bios to 1:4 for the ram to run at 1600. At least that's the way it is with the 79fx-gd70


Yup, changing it to that set the MHz to 1600 exactly. The CPU overclock didn't work because the auto-overclock feature increased just the FSB, not the voltage, so I'll have to do that manually.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Those are amazing critters, but not fish. In fact it's a cephalopod, member of the mollusk family.


Yeah, it looks more like a giant snail without a shell.

Speaking off topic but on this topic of rare, ancient fish. We have the dubious honor of being part of the Pyramid Lake water conservation movement which is fueled in part by the fact that it holds the only home to the Cui-ui fish <if you wanna call it that>. This ugly bottom feeder lives with some of the largest Lahonton Cuthroat trout ever to be caught by humans, if it's not a _minimum_ of 5lbs you have to throw it back. The Cui-ui is protected though and when it comes down to whether the city's of Reno/Sparks get water or the Cui-ui do, the fish wins every time.

This very ugly fish, if caught and kept will yield you a _minimum_ fine of $300,000-_ and_ 5 years in federal prision. This is what lands you broke and in jail: Attachment 158653 
Very different from this tasty morsel: Attachment 158655
As they say, "ignorance of the law is not an excuse" as there are signs and photos all around the lake of that ugly fish, even descriptions of what's happened to people who got busted with one. Even if you get your Pyramid Lake fishing license in California, there's a picture posted in the shop that tells you to put this one back in the water.









It's not directly related to the Celacamp but they are somehow related and both from the same era, when the Earth was very young. Here's a photo of a Celacamp relative caught off Madagascar: http://www.dinofish.com/Madcoelacanth.html
Ugly ugly ugly, I'd throw it back just because of that.









Here's the Wiki on the Cui-ui: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cui-ui

Edit: Hey guys, I know this is a little old but too bad they didn't actually come out with this: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...ght=asus%20ati

Edit: 7:30PM. Wow I posted this 5 hours ago, we need to do something to get this party going!

*First*, turn up your volume then ....._Click this_:











I was 21 whent this guy was born, he has piercing blue eyes he played a great part in "The Good Son", later he spent 9 years filming a movie based on the *second best* selling *Set* of books in the world "*The Lord of The Rings*" trilogy by J.R.R.Tolkien, they're beaten out only by the Bible. If you've never seen "The Good Son" I highly reccommend it, there's another very recognizable guy in that one.

I thought this was much longer but it's enough to stick in my head, _Click this_:











 That's the voice of LL Cool J singing the end of it.
They are making a seqel but it doesn't say if Elijah will be in it.

Then, moving North, Click this:











Feel like Karayoke? Click this:











Back to Antarctica, this is the Happy Feet version Click this:











Everyone who speaks Spanish and likes Robin Williams, Click this:











Here's one that I play for Mindy whenever she gets bummed out, Click this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?=BXIJ46...next=1&index=5

This came out when I was in the Army, didn't actually see it 'till 3 years later, Click this:











Only a Hill Billy could take a drum and mate it with a guitar and come up with this wicked instrument, two of the greatest players ever, Click this:











That all I got for tonight guys! Hope you enjoyed the presentation!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Striker36

What's the chances on the Kissy face. Tell her we need it for our calendar girl issue for December

Your so cool.


lol i cant get any thing before i get my camera in a week or two. but ill give it a shot as soon as i can.

shes going back to school tomorrow morning with her parents (came home last night for dinner that he had planed a couple weeks ago) so not this time and i think she will be back once more before i go to MT so your looking at like 3 or 4 weeks before i have a real shot at getting one...

but i am trying LOL

am i?


----------



## Enigma8750

Great .. You're so cool.

We have to do a calendar next year. The Girls of CMSSC. I was thinking Pictures of Great looking Ladies in our Lives...


----------



## Enigma8750

Syrillian ... You can contribute too..


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Syrillian ... You can contribute too..












OMG!

.... I thought I was fully enshrouded by the shadows...

I just left you a "comment".

I salute you.

*Present... Arms!*
*Ready.... 2!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









OMG!

.... I thought I was fully enshrouded by the shadows...

I just left you a "comment".

I salute you.

*Present... Arms!*
*Ready.... 2!*


Sorry My Friend.. But You sneak around like a ninja so much that I can tell when you are around now.. Thanks for that and all you do.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









OMG!

.... I thought I was fully enshrouded by the shadows...

I just left you a "comment".

I salute you.

*Present... Arms!*
*Ready.... 2!*

Heh heh!! I saw you too dude! Just because your moniker is Black doesn't mean you are stealthy!









@ Y'all. Oh gang, I just want to report that the Unigine Heaven 2.1 benchmark is very buggy, in my extensive testing, it has messed up my system. I may have to re-load Win7 for the first time if I can't get it's innards out of my rig. Do not use it!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Submissions for the Girls of the CMSSC Calendar..









Her Name is Angela and she is from Sicily. She likes romance novels and long Talks on the Beach.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Heh heh!! I saw you too dude! Just because your moniker is Black doesn't mean you are stealthy!









@ Y'all. Oh gang, I just want to report that the Unigine Heaven 2.1 benchmark is very buggy, in my extensive testing, it has messed up my system. I may have to re-load Win7 for the first time if I can't get it's innards out of my rig. Do not use it!!!

Yes.. Bri... I have used it.. I haven't had any problems.. I have probably run it at least a dozen times.. I like the music. The Dragon is cool too.

BTW... I want to do that Dragon for you so find it in these thousands of of pages and I will do the work and send you a bill for the expenses.. You can pay me extra if you want but I don't require that.. I want to do it for you.


----------



## Enigma8750

You see.. we always have to check if we are the last one left in the room... It's weird.. There will be 12 people watching and then.. Boom. Solemnity.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yes.. Bri... I have used it.. I haven't had any problems.. I have probably run it at least a dozen times.. I like the music. The Dragon is cool too.

Is that _your_ lady E??

Ok, now did you use the Heaven 2.0 benchmark or the one that was just released a week ago, V2.1? Even my 5870 stuttered when I put it back in to try and figure out what was wrong. The tip is to move around in it a lot before you hit the Benchmark button. The 5870 played 2.1 on the first run at 3.4fps minimum, the second run was 20.7 fps minimum. One Gtx 480 ran at 4.9fps minimum first run, then 24.6 minimum second run.

I didn't believe it so I went over to Evga and they confirmed it has given a lot of players trouble with thier entire setup.

Heaven 2.1







Try it again guys, or at least a hotfix.


----------



## Enigma8750

What is your story AuraNova? Are you thinking of a Scout in your future..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Is that _your_ lady E??

Ok, now did you use the Heaven 2.0 benchmark or the one that was just released a week ago, V2.1? Even my 5870 stuttered when I put it back in to try and figure out what was wrong. The tip is to move around in it a lot before you hit the Benchmark button. The 5870 played 2.1 on the first run at 3.4fps minimum, the second run was 20.7 fps minimum. One Gtx 480 ran at 4.9fps minimum first run, then 24.6 minimum second run.

I didn't believe it so I went over to Evga and they confirmed it has given a lot of players trouble with thier entire setup.

Heaven 2.1







Try it again guys, or at least a hotfix.

Mine I downloaded a when I got my first 5770. That was in April. No updates since then that I can recall.

Yes.. That is my Sugar Momma.


----------



## Striker36

LOL.... Gen.E is web stalking again!!!!!

EDIT: nice catch!


----------



## phillipjos

Mines f/s in perfect condition,i did replace the smoked window with a cast acrylic,looks much better,someone buy this case,i bought the HAF-932









By phillipjos at 2010-06-04


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yes.. Bri... I have used it.. I haven't had any problems.. I have probably run it at least a dozen times.. I like the music. The Dragon is cool too.

BTW... I want to do that Dragon for you so find it in these thousands of of pages and I will do the work and send you a bill for the expenses.. You can pay me extra if you want but I don't require that.. I want to do it for you.

Ok *Boss* I just PM'ed the link to you, if it's right he's 385 x 494 pixels in size and 117Kb. Oh I didn't have to find it in the posts, I've used Gimp, MS Offices photo tools, Photoshop Elements 2.0, everything but Corel Draw 8.0 which won't run in Win7, still couldn't get it right. I can etch but I can't draw!

Yeah, the music is awesome in that benchmark, wish it was a full game!

Yeah, you have the 2.0 Heaven Benchmark. If I wasn't doing these tests I wouldn't have known about it but "they" told me they wanted it run so I got it about 30 minutes after it was posted. I know it's all over the net but this is the exact link I was told to d/l it from, they also had me run Tropics 1.3 and Sanctuary 2.3. Yeah, release date 5-25, so I've had it almost 2 weeks. Here's the link, but I really wouldn't try it! http://unigine.com/download/

If any of you are thinking of trying Heaven 2.1, please download and install this first: http://www.revouninstaller.com/ It didn't fix the problem, I may still have to re-install Win7 but it does get more than the uninstaller that comes with the programs gets. Mainly the registry entries but read it as you're doing it, it is wrong sometimes.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is what I have so far... I need to clean it up and yes.. I know about the shield like structures that make up the head of the dragon. I don't know quite what you want done with it but it is already the right size. I was thinking if we make room for him with a single or dual up down fan then he will have to be 8 inches tall max.. No problem with the width.

Let me know what you think so far.. this is not finished by a long shot and I might be able to add the other head if you want one but I only found that one.. sorry. Ohh funny thing.. He's missing his left back leg. I didn't do it.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











Here is what I have so far... I need to clean it up and yes.. I know about the shield like structures that make up the head of the dragon. I don't know quite what you want done with it but it is already the right size. I was thinking if we make room for him with a single or dual up down fan then he will have to be 8 inches tall max.. No problem with the width.

Let me know what you think so far.. this is not finished by a long shot and I might be able to add the other head if you want one but I only found that one.. sorry. Ohh funny thing.. He's missing his left back leg. I didn't do it.


*Wow!!* See, all that stuff in the backround always made me think that he had another head on his right, screen left, but it's an arm/ foreleg! Min's outside, so I only got about 5 minutes.

Yeah, you're right, 8" is about as big as he can get. I need all the lines (inside and out) to be a different color, can you make them white? I mean, the scales and all?

Ok, there are some things on his elbows like flame shaped scales that didn't come out on yours.







Can you add those? Also, never noticed he didn't have an inside back leg







If you put a bump (with a few tiny scales) on the inside, across from the other leg, it will give a bit of illusion, then run a line behind and a smidge higher then the other leg, I can make the depth different and it will look like one leg behind the other.

If you have an idea for the other leg, then give it to me and I'll tell you if I can do it.

I don't see anything else. Can you put it on a transparency sheet when it's done? Actually I'd need both copies, the print and the transparency. I can get the print from here, it's the transparency that's hard.

If you have any other ideas then let me know. With the exception of fire, she doesn't like fire breathing dragons.







gotta go, be back in the, well afternoon for you.


----------



## LokSupguller

Hello guys.
Sorry for the huge delay of not sending an image of my rig before.
Here;'s my rig pictures





Now on with what I really want to talk about.

I want to water cool my case. I'm a newbie with watercooling but I have a great friend who is an expert with everything about hardware who can help me but he can be bothered to help me sometimes, and I need the perspectives of many people, not just one.

I have already modded my case a bit, I've cut out the cross plastic grill at the front because I thought it would impede airflow, the front panel has a gap at the bottom which allows dust to come in and so I have cut out the dust-proof foam from the un-used 5.25" bay guard and covered it up but pinning it on with the bottom 2 screws of front fan and yea. Later on I am will be going to my friend's who practically has all the tools in the world. There is a slight bulge at the back of the bck 120mm fan. I want the shave that off to put on a grill of my own ; )



I'm going to make a hole through the top grill, make another side-panel with a red tint with just one fan hole closer to the middle-right (the current locations of the holes are ugly)

I am planning to make my water rig like this:



to explain it in words, I'm going to have 2 separate 120mm Radiators, one at the top and one at the back, the back will be an intake (this is why I'm shaving the bulge).

I am getting my things from Gammods.

Here is what i have so far:

EK-Supreme LT Plexi Waterblock $59.15

XSPC RX240 Radiator
$65 X2

XSPC - Laing DDC BayRes $49

Laing DDC-3.25 12 Volt Pump
$122.50

Yate Loon 'low speed fan' X2
$20

Tubing
?????????????? how long? which brand from Gammods?

Barbs
????? which ones? how do I kno which ones to get?

What else do I need? thankyou : )


----------



## MlbrottarN

I'd say go for a 240 radiator or a 360 (Check my buildlog, I've done it) and mod the front of the case too fit it there if you want it internal, there's also some cheaper reses such as the Swiftech One.

Also change the CPU Block too the EK Supreme HF (better performance than the old LT) and skip the Mobo block cause it's probably only the EVGA Classified that acctually needs one.

As for tubing go for http://www.gammods.com.au/store/inde...products_id=94

And for Barbs go for http://www.gammods.com.au/store/inde...oducts_id=2197 They're not the cheapest but they are a bit "fatter" than the normal ones and in combination with the slightly smaller tubing it will give a fit that won't leak, also use zipties as clamps for the tubing over the barbs

If the res you're considering now is the "This Laing one" Then you can mount the pump inside of the res instead of on the PSU


----------



## BriSleep

Too bad you live in AU. I have one of those bay res pump under things just sitting on my table. I'd sell it for $25- but the shipping would wipe you out.









@ Y'all. Ok, this isn't the one (motherboard) I was saying would come out, that will be something like a 769 or 770 numerator but Evga has released not only a Classified for the P55 chipset, LGA 1156 chips, but a set of boards based on the 200 series chipset. I can't give you my link because, well because. So, if you're in the market for an 1156 mobo go over to Evga.com and click on Products/Motherboards and you'll see the new stuff.

I wouldn't do it because they're not USB 3.0, they're waiting for a better controller than the Marvell chipset. The new controller is out but not in quantities enough to make major motherboard releases. Hold out and these will change into USB 3.0 supported boards. They do have a USB 3.0 add in card but it'll take up one of your slots.


----------



## simtafa

Hi!! Y'all. I am back. I was suggested to do some wire management, so that's what I've been doing. Also, I worked on air flow in the case. Now I have 2x120 mm(side-front)&1x140 mm(front) fans as intakes and 1x120 mm(rear)& 1x140mm(top) as exhausts. Cpu cooling is done by Cooler Master Hyper 212+. I have some pics for y'all. 





I know most of you will say something about that case being on the rug.







I am currently contemplating ideas.(piece of wood under it, wheels, taller rubber feet/suggestions are welcomed.)

Also I need an opinion. Do you all think a Push/Pull config on the cpu is worth the trouble?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

@ Y'all. Ok, this isn't the one (motherboard) I was saying would come out, that will be something like a 769 or 770 numerator but Evga has released not only a Classified for the P55 chipset, LGA 1156 chips, but a set of boards based on the 200 series chipset. I can't give you my link because, well because. So, if you're in the market for an 1156 mobo go over to Evga.com and click on Products/Motherboards and you'll see the new stuff.

.

That's some nice motherboards







Too bad i only have... roughly 20 bucks xD Camera stuffn is expensive shizzle

And may I ask what Lenses you have for sale?


----------



## BriSleep

Oh man, I knew I should have put that answer in notepad. You want all of them or just the Nikkor's?

I'll do an edit when I get back here. I have to submit my "report" today so been kinda busy. I have about 600 screws in a bottle and I can't find the bottle. I only need 2 screws!


----------



## Enigma8750

Been there Done that Bri... so what do you think now.. YEA I know you want that funky flame on his elbow.. I disagree but I will build it because you want it..


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Chief!! 
Yeah, all that frantic searching and it turns out the card is dead anyway.







Gotta RMA it and wait for the return.

If you think he looks better without the arm fins, then that's fine with me. I don't have to give him the add ons, they just look a little like blue flames.









All I really need is for the lines, to be pure White or pure Black, I have trouble with *Light Blue* on *Dark Blue*.









Danged Cataracts, they have to get so I can barely see before they replace my lenses with artificial ones. I can use him like he is if you feel he's finished. He scales up quite nicely on my screen.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Been there Done that Bri... so what do you think now.. YEA I know you want that funky flame on his elbow.. I disagree but I will build it because you want it..











*That is awesome!! Thank you soooo much!!*








Mindy will really love this when it's done. Of course you all will have pictures and descriptions of how it's done.

Now I have to sneak off to Home Depot to get the Plexi, bolts, nuts, a new bit for the etcher. Maybe a new etcher huh? One of those Dremel 300's that you can change with the adapter into an etcher. And the right kind of paint, I already have the brushes, then I have to figure out the LED placement and where to fit the fans.

@ Y'all. This is the last day before I clean it and put it up on the sale board. Does anyone want to make me an offer on my XFX 5870? It was only used about 5 months and never 24/7. It's in perfect condition and I've had it running at 800/1300 without it every straining. Come on guys, make me an offer. Sunday night before I go to bed it will be posted on the OCN public sale board.


----------



## Bradey

i would love to but shipping to aus would cost a bit


----------



## Nwanko

Ok,soo i have a request. Can someone combine me a water cooling(EK)for my sistem,the rad will be mounted outside.CPU+GPU cooling. What do you suggest? Budget:300-350â‚¬


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*


Ok,soo i have a request. Can someone combine me a water cooling(EK)for my sistem,the rad will be mounted outside.CPU+GPU cooling. What do you suggest? Budget:300-350â‚¬


Sure just wait a few mins and I'll edit this post, you might have too buy from Chilledpc or Aquatuning aswell, not sure if EK has the best of everrything


----------



## Nwanko

I'm from Slovenia and i know they ship to us fast and cheap. If u can find a store that ships to Slovenia thats fine with me.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nwanko* 
I'm from Slovenia and i know they ship to us fast and cheap. If u can find a store that ships to Slovenia thats fine with me.

Bith AT and ChilledPC shipps too all of europe, I ordered from EK and ChilledPC too sweden and it arrived in like 2-3 Days


----------



## Nwanko

Ok,well you know the budget.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Yep and hope you don't mind just a pic of the shopping carts








will probably bee 350€ With shipping in total, if you already have fans then you can use them instead, and use normal destillled water in combination wit h a few drops of PT_Nuke as coolant

I have a very similar setup, just another block for the GPU and the older CPU block, it works like a charm and you can acctually mount the radiator inside of the case, though this will leave you without the possibility of using a DVD-drive


----------



## Nwanko

Thank you for the setup.Just tell me the name of the second store.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*


Thank you for the setup.Just tell me the name of the second store.


Oh yes of course, It's ChilledPC.co.uk a great store with a fast service

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh man, I knew I should have put that answer in notepad. You want all of them or just the Nikkor's?

I'll do an edit when I get back here. I have to submit my "report" today so been kinda busy. I have about 600 screws in a bottle and I can't find the bottle. I only need 2 screws!










Just the Nikkor ones, if you have G-type ones that is, otherwise I'm not realy interested since my camera can't use anything else xD


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Oh yes of course, It's ChilledPC.co.uk a great store with a fast service

Just the Nikkor ones, if you have G-type ones that is, otherwise I'm not realy interested since my camera can't use anything else xD

Actually if this is the same camera that Striker is buying it can use other lenses they just don't have the automatic functions that the electronics in the camera provides.

So, no, they're not G lenses. They're 1984 series bayonet mount that can be used with the programmable cameras like the FA and F4. They'll do program mode, Aperature Priority and Shutter Priority but no auto-focus and no digital communication at all.









Anyway, looks like you have all the focal lengths I have except 35-105mm with Macro, oh my 55-200 has Macro too, oh and a 50mm that has a 1.4 aperature, very bright & fast. Too bad they'd probably cost more to ship then what I'm asking for them.


----------



## Striker36

for the record im still interested in the macro. i just haven't had much time to look at the info you gave me and the other stuff i have to compare them.


----------



## simtafa

So, I guess nobody is interested in my system and a simple question. Thanks y'all anyway.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


So, I guess nobody is interested in my system and a simple question. Thanks y'all anyway.


first:
to be fare you DID post during the 1000 page party. 
second:
push pull is good but not really necessary with that cooler. and yes get it off the carpet. i would suggest some of the MNPCTech case feet (the big ones)
third:
thanks for the attitude guy. their IS the possibility that we just missed your question after looking at the pretty pictures









EDIT: Case Feets


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


So, I guess nobody is interested in my system and a simple question. Thanks y'all anyway.


...I will step in for the moment; First of all, _*Welcome*_







here to this thread 
of the OCN forum's....







.

now, back for an answer/suggestion/comment about's your question from your last posting's; Pretty much only 
*YOU *will be able to know for sure about's whether or not having a push/pull for your Heatsink situation 
IS going make a good or bad for within in your setup of...

...IMHO, all system's / setup's are all different as well as continue_ of _ different > ambient's of their 
surrounding's/placement of their rigg's.......Best is, for you should try and see for yourself and take note
of the temp's for under load, prior/before & after the change of.

Hopefully i did shed some light to your question of, at least >> a suggestion for . . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


Hi!! Y'all. I am back. I was suggested to do some wire management, so that's what I've been doing. Also, I worked on air flow in the case. Now I have 2x120 mm(side-front)&1x140 mm(front) fans as intakes and 1x120 mm(rear)& 1x140mm(top) as exhausts. Cpu cooling is done by Cooler Master Hyper 212+. I have some pics for y'all. 





I know most of you will say something about that case being on the rug.







I am currently contemplating ideas.(piece of wood under it, wheels, taller rubber feet/suggestions are welcomed.)

Also I need an opinion. Do you all think a Push/Pull config on the cpu is worth the trouble?


Sorry Man we got all excited about the 1000th thread we missed 3 new guys and I would like to take the opportunity to welcome you guys now.. 
Sorry for missing you guys.. We get busy doing so many things sometimes we forget what it really important. Forgive us.

It is my fault because I am the OP and it is my responsibility for not saying anything. I am so Sorry.

Lt. General Enigma..




























simtafa: Your wire management looks good.. I think you need some ZipTies to bundle some wires together and you need to put in a false bottom.. the best one to do is to go to a dept Store and go to the office supply section and get a smoked Plastic box or paper holder and cut it to fit for the top and make a cover for the wires on the bottom.

Push pull can drop 5% off your total temp so yes it is worthwhile.


----------



## BriSleep

Yes, absolutely. We are sorry we missed you guys but it has been a little hectic for some of us.

*So, welcome to the CMSCC!!! We're glad you've joined!* 
I personally did not answer the push / pull question because I really didn't have a clue at the time. I've been a busy old man, doing some stuff for Evga. I will say I'm quite impressed by thier concern for the customers and they are making all kinds of efforts to work out the problems on these new graphics cards. 
Out of the 2 I got, both are getting returned. One was DOA, the other, after a week of intense testing is giving up the ghost and slowly dying. The DOA goes back to New Egg for a quick turn around, they'll put one on the truck tomorrow and I'll have it on Tues to start testing again. The other is going to Evga, they'll do thier thing with it and hopefully find out what's causing some of the problems. I'm about to change cards back to my 5870, just finished the D/L, so I'll add an edit when I get back.


----------



## AuraNova

I wanted to be a member, but things here are too "advanced" for me. It also seems like it's its own little clique. I don't mind watching from the sidelines though. This thread is awesome to read though.


----------



## xquisit

Just traded my reference 5770s (that sadly couldn't get the double life time warranty, and only have one year) for a brand new 470 GTX (with a three year warranty)!

It fits very nicely, and I like how the PCI-E connectors from the power supply connect to the side of the card..and not on the end.

Also have have 2 Intel SSDs still in the box, but I'm thinking the scout only comes with one mount for an SSD..correct?

I'll get you guys some new pictuers.. once I get my new case (for free!)


----------



## Enigma8750

You Dawg....I am so happy that you got some top notch Photo bangin hardware.










since there are no moving parts and low heat on them I would use some double sided tape. Tighten down the first one and then tape the second. Raid 0 for Max Read and write Skilzz


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


I wanted to be a member, but things here are too "advanced" for me. It also seems like it's its own little clique. I don't mind watching from the sidelines though. This thread is awesome to read though.


There ain't no bigger dummy here than me. I started with an old P4 system and worked my way up to what I have in my sig rig mainly with the help of everyone here. If you never run with the big dogs all you end up seeing is the end of your porch.

EVERYONE with a scout is welcome and we even have some members who don't have a scout anymore, but they're still part of our family. As with every big family sometimes as individuals we get lost in the shuffle, but it's not out of neglect. It's just hard to keep track of everyone all the time. Keep posting you rigs. Keep asking those questions. Someone will eventually respond even if it takes days.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Just traded my reference 5770s (that sadly couldn't get the double life time warranty, and only have one year) for a brand new 470 GTX (with a three year warranty)!

It fits very nicely, and I like how the PCI-E connectors from the power supply connect to the side of the card..and not on the end.

Also have have 2 Intel SSDs still in the box, but I'm thinking _*the scout only comes with one mount for an SSD..correct*_?

I'll get you guys some new pictuers.. once I get my new case (for free!)


. . . sorry to say, but " YEPPER's" on that question, but did you try & look at the " floppy drv adapter 
for the 5 1/4" bay = _*Tray*_ " that came with the Scout??? IF, you have room of, you could 
place the SSD for there....just a thought . .







. .







.....









EDIT = ...Actually; you just need some of these,  >> click HERE 2 C <<  . . .







>>> _*TADA ! ! ! *_

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


There ain't no bigger dummy here than me. I started with an old P4 system and worked my way up to what I have in my sig rig mainly with the help of everyone here. If you never run with the big dogs all you end up seeing is the end of your porch.

EVERYONE with a scout is welcome and we even have some members who don't have a scout anymore, but they're still part of our family. As with every big family sometimes as individuals we get lost in the shuffle, but it's not out of neglect. It's just hard to keep track of everyone all the time. Keep posting you rigs. Keep asking those questions. Someone will eventually respond even if it takes days.
























Rockr69.. I thought that when Carol King wrote the "Poetry Man" she was talking about James Taylor. Now I know it was you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


. . . sorry to say, but " YEPPER's" on that question, but did you try & look at the " floppy drv adapter 
for the 5 1/4" bay = _*Tray*_ " that came with the Scout??? IF, you have room of, you could 
place the SSD for there....just a thought . .







. .







.....









mr-Charles .









.


No Charlie.. The SSDs are made for Lappies. So they are smaller than that.


----------



## Rockr69

Thanks E.


----------



## simtafa

You guys are just plain awesome. As to my post filled with agony and agitation







, I had two glasses of wine and that came out. I have decided I will try out the push/pull configuration and will update my temps here. Also, I am currently having problem with GT 220. (Graphics drivers are not working.Looking for a graphics card. GTX 260 is considered.) Thanks again for all the comments/suggestions.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
I wanted to be a member, but things here are too "advanced" for me. It also seems like it's its own little clique. I don't mind watching from the sidelines though. This thread is awesome to read though.


You're right.. We are a Clique. A family and if you have a scout and a picture then you are Part of it Too.


----------



## AuraNova

Well, I'll just watch from the sidelines. It's fun to watch you guys talk about the case.


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. A Voyeur. Right..? LOL


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
No *Charlie*. The SSDs are made for Lappies. So they are smaller than that.











....just realize'd and have add / *EDIT* to posting's . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

update pics
Attachment 158924

Attachment 158925
Attachment 158928


----------



## AuraNova

I like the red and blue mix.


----------



## Enigma8750

Sweet Lighting Man.. Awesome.


----------



## AuraNova

Even though I'd rather go with straight up purple lighting, this is the next best thing.


----------



## Striker36

purple in the scout..... THAT sounds like it would look really cool


----------



## Enigma8750

It is really hard to find purple lighting too.. It should be the most sold color for black interiors.


----------



## Striker36

OH! btw i have an unrelated question in my work log if any one is interested


----------



## devilsx

Wow. Sorry I missed the 1000th page party. This thread has come a LONG way! I'm glad it's still growing strong. On that note, I have looked on craigslist with little luck so I figured this is the best place to ask. Does anyone have a 8800/9800GT for sale? $50 is what I'm willing to pay + whatever shipping is. I'm trying to get something to hold me out till xmas since I'm running on a borrowed vid card from a friend that's very old (in sig) and it's really bothering me. I trust you guys the most so I thought I'd ask here







Thank you.


----------



## Enigma8750

I have an Alpha Dog edition..XFX 8800 gts..

PM me if you want it.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
purple in the scout..... THAT sounds like it would look really cool

I was actually thinking of going red and blue in the NZXT if I couldn't fine purple, but I am not one for many LEDs in my computers.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


Even though I'd rather go with straight up purple lighting, this is the next best thing.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


purple in the scout..... THAT sounds like it would look really cool


You know, I was a little skeptical with the blue and red lighting, but it's different and actually looks pretty sweet. Its kind of easy on the eyes too. And i agree, purple and possibly green LED's would be cool as hell.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Just traded my reference 5770s (that sadly couldn't get the double life time warranty, and only have one year) for a brand new 470 GTX (with a three year warranty)!

It fits very nicely, and I like how the PCI-E connectors from the power supply connect to the side of the card..and not on the end.

Also have have 2 Intel SSDs still in the box, but I'm thinking the scout only comes with one mount for an SSD..correct?

I'll get you guys some new pictuers.. once I get my new case (for free!)

Thats correct they come with one adapter,
BUT you could easily make your own,, if you have an old floppy drive laying around or know someone that does,, use the outer metal frame and mount SSD to it then will pop straight into standard Scout HDD holders


----------



## LokSupguller

@MlbrottaRN

how did you do your front radiator mod? If I'm going for a front dual 120mm mod, how many 5.25 inch bays will there be left? (i need at least 3, 2 for res and one for optical :s


----------



## Bradey

i believe you will have 2 left 3 will be close


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Thats correct they come with one adapter,
BUT you could easily make your own,, if you have an old floppy drive laying around or know someone that does,, use the outer metal frame and mount SSD to it then will pop straight into standard Scout HDD holders


Great idea, shame I don't know anyone with one









Unfortunately, I am getting a brand new HAF 932 given to me for free..and I would most likely start using that over the SS!


----------



## Bradey

you cold sell the haf


----------



## BriSleep

Sorry I just disappeared guys. I'll tell you what happened when I can get some sleep.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
You know, I was a little skeptical with the blue and red lighting, but it's different and actually looks pretty sweet. Its kind of easy on the eyes too. And i agree, purple and possibly green LED's would be cool as hell.

Oh wow. That was going to be my original idea before purple and green. I think I might do a straight up green when I use this case for a future build.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly*


@MlbrottaRN

how did you do your front radiator mod? If I'm going for a front dual 120mm mod, how many 5.25 inch bays will there be left? (i need at least 3, 2 for res and one for optical :s


The front mod was done by Removing the HDD-cage and cutting a Rad+fan sized hole in the bottom part of the 5.25" Drivebay area aswell as a 140mm wide in the front where the Red fan is currently located.

If you use a 240 Rad you will have exactly 3 Drivebays left, I'm acctually planing this so that I can mount my DVD-drive inside of the case again xD

Also, when doing this mod you totaly remove the HDD-bay, you can then mount the HDD by either using the 5.25">3Â½" adaptor or you could go over too Mountainmods.com and buy a 120mm tripple HDD holder I'm trying too get my hands on one of these though our bank does not allow for the money transfer from Sweden too USA


----------



## Enigma8750

This is Penryns rig.. I was just noticing the space of the Video cards.. That is Tight but works. But anything bigger than










This is 26.71 CM or 10.5 inches.. that's about all we have for the scout.


----------



## DQ Hero

I had this case, its a fun case to mod/play with. I ended up having to get a bigger HAF 922 but i still miss my scout. Would it be cool if i hang around here with you peeps and pass my knowledge about of my case?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQ Hero* 
I had this case, its a fun case to mod/play with. I ended up having to get a bigger HAF 922 but i still miss my scout. Would it be cool if i hang around here with you peeps and pass my knowledge about of my case?

I would love to have you be a member.. I will make room for you.


----------



## AuraNova

By the way, random question:
Does making an unboxing video and linking it here count as an entry to the club?


----------



## DQ Hero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I would love to have you be a member.. I will make room for you.

Thanks Enigma, I know a little about the case. i completly disasembled it at one time(rivets and all) to mod/paint but never got around to painting it. I just ended up putting it all back together after i cut some holes for better airflow. And before you ask, no i didnt take pics. my camera was sucky and didnt get my new camera till about 2 weeks ago..sorry.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simtafa* 
I know most of you will say something about that case being on the rug.







I am currently contemplating ideas.(piece of wood under it, wheels, taller rubber feet/suggestions are welcomed.)

I would say standing it on a piece of MDF or some dense board would be the best. If you could put spike on the board(to make contact with the floor under the carpet) then you should get even better stability

















http://www.google.co.za/images?q=speaker+spikes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
update pics
Attachment 158924

Attachment 158925
Attachment 158928

Whats that fan on the PSU for ?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
This is Penryns rig.. I was just noticing the space of the Video cards.. That is Tight but works. But anything bigger than










This is 26.71 CM or 10.5 inches.. that's about all we have for the scout.

General!

I was just noticing...

Thats got two GTX 285's, in SLI; as ya pointed out with the measurements.. or are those 295's? Hard to tell in the pic, but they look like 285's!

But what got me, was the PSU!

Thats running off the Tt Black Widow TR2-RX 850??

I'm curious because I had been lead to believe that a pair of GTX 285's would be too much for that particular PSU; as the nVidia "SLI-zone" website doesn't even list it as a certified/recommended PSU for SLI use on those cards.

Thats the reason I went to a full AMD/ATI/Asus built on my Sig Rig. I already had that PSU and instead of getting a second GTX275 for SLI; I instead opted for a new ATI 5850 with the hopes of doing Crossfire in the future; as that PSU is rated as being good for Crossfire on the 5800 series!









But anyway, I am curious how it is preforming with those two GTX 285's, and what CPU is running on that system, and if its being OC'd any?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
I wanted to be a member, but things here are too "advanced" for me. It also seems like it's its own little clique. I don't mind watching from the sidelines though. This thread is awesome to read though.

Hi AuraNova!! Please stay with us, I really loved what you wrote in your first post. We are not a clique, if we are then we are a clique of anyone who want to come around and jibber jabber and have fun. The main thing is, "you've got to have a sense of humor".









We go off an on topic all the time, we talk about the weather, other cases, other products, computers in general and the things we do with them. I've been here since at least November of last year and I think I've only seen one person scolded by another for being off topic then the next guy got on and went way off topic. No problem. So come around ask for help, ask what's up in Georgia, Sweden, Austrailia, Idaho, Nevada, Hawaii, whatever you want.

If you think you're being ignored stamp your feet, raise you hand and say Hey!!! Someone will see you. Eventually.









Oh, if you want to get into a real Clique, Click This, or should that be Clique this: http://www.evga.com/forums/


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hi AuraNova!! Please stay with us, I really loved what you wrote in your first post. We are not a clique, if we are then we are a clique of anyone who want to come around and jibber jabber and have fun. The main thing is, "you've got to have a sense of humor".









We go off an on topic all the time, we talk about the weather, other cases, other products, computers in general and the things we do with them. I've been here since at least November of last year and I think I've only seen one person scolded by another for being off topic then the next guy got on and went way off topic. No problem. So come around ask for help, ask what's up in Georgia, Sweden, Austrailia, Idaho, Nevada, Hawaii, whatever you want.

If you think you're being ignored stamp your feet, raise you hand and say Hey!!! Someone will see you. Eventually.









Oh, if you want to get into a real Clique, Click This, or should that be Clique this: http://www.evga.com/forums/

what you dont care about the northeast of the USA? i see how it is









AND every thing you just said is correct.

now back to my sleeving


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
No Charlie.. The SSDs are made for Lappies. So they are smaller than that.

Ok, my pitch on the SSD thing. It's like Enigma said, they're light, they only take 2watts, they have no moving parts so you can't damage them. They even come in a sealed case, the only way you can fry one is by giving your PCI controller too much juice.

Mounting, they're no heavier than a set of ram chips. They really don't need a drive rack at all. I've seen them velcroed to the backplate, to the drive cage floor, to the PSU, one guy had 2 stuck to the roof of his Haf, under where the power switch is. Mine, I have my WD 1Tb drive in the rail, then one SSD is velcroed to that and the other is velcroed to the first.









They've always been in Raid0, last night I had to re-install Windows, I split them up and now using one as a primary OS drive and the other as a Game drive.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

I need a more powerful exhaust fan on the top of my scout. What 140mm would you guys recommend?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
By the way, random question:
Does making an unboxing video and linking it here count as an entry to the club?

Yes.. it does count


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
I need a more powerful exhaust fan on the top of my scout. What 140mm would you guys recommend?

What power do you want.. A little more than an R4 or a Panaflow or a 120 Volt panaflow.. I have one that tops out at 4400 RPM but I would run that one off of the mainboard because that would be a noise maker..

Anything on this page except the apevia.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
General!

I was just noticing...

Thats got two GTX 285's, in SLI; as ya pointed out with the measurements.. or are those 295's? Hard to tell in the pic, but they look like 285's!

But what got me, was the PSU!

Thats running off the Tt Black Widow TR2-RX 850??

I'm curious because I had been lead to believe that a pair of GTX 285's would be too much for that particular PSU; as the nVidia "SLI-zone" website doesn't even list it as a certified/recommended PSU for SLI use on those cards.

Thats the reason I went to a full AMD/ATI/Asus built on my Sig Rig. I already had that PSU and instead of getting a second GTX275 for SLI; I instead opted for a new ATI 5850 with the hopes of doing Crossfire in the future; as that PSU is rated as being good for Crossfire on the 5800 series!









But anyway, I am curious how it is preforming with those two GTX 285's, and what CPU is running on that system, and if its being OC'd any?

Look through our members pages and find Penryn and ask him.. Its his set up.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly*


@MlbrottaRN

how did you do your front radiator mod? If I'm going for a front dual 120mm mod, how many 5.25 inch bays will there be left? (i need at least 3, 2 for res and one for optical :s


Here is what I think of when I see your name sig Name...








YouTube- Big Bad Bill (is Sweet William Now)


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
I was actually thinking of going red and blue in the NZXT if I couldn't fine purple, but I am not one for many LEDs in my computers.

What do you mean? Purple isn't hard to find. In fact I posted about it when I upgraded my W/C loop.
http://www.amazon.com/Logisys-LT400P.../dp/B000Y54RMI

http://www.xoxide.com/12in-purple-cold-cathode-kit.html

http://www.amazon.com/Logisys-Ultra-.../dp/B001P3TUHA

I don't know these guys, check them on resellerratings.com before you buy: http://www.outletpc.com/c7728.html

Spare bulbs: http://www.xpcgear.com/vantecccflpurp.html

Have Y'all seen this, you can put your name or anything in it but it's only 80mm: http://www.xoxide.com/cooljag-pro-flash-80mm-fan.html

You have to include CrazyPC : http://www.crazypc.com/products/8240P.html

How's that for Purple??


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
what you dont care about the northeast of the USA? i see how it is









AND every thing you just said is correct.

now back to my sleeving

















What Northeast USA?? Oh, you mean Southeast Canada??









You know what's really scarry about that is Stephen King is from Maine!


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


What do you mean? Purple isn't hard to find. In fact I posted about it when I upgraded my W/C loop.
*bunch of helpful links*
How's that for Purple??










Yeah. all of that is too flashy for me.

I looked at my case today and played with the wiring.

I took the front red LED fan and placed it on top. I thought it would look better up on top. I took the fan from the top and placed it in the front. I don't plan on having lighting in the front. Just enough to see inside the case. I might obtain a small enough cold cathode to place on the bottom to get the full windowed interior lit evenly.

That's about as much modding as I want to do for that case. LOL

What I would really like is some good red LEDs for my Tempest EVO.


----------



## Rampaged

Just curious, does anyone know about post per pages?
There should only a 1000th page party for 100 ppp.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


What Northeast USA?? Oh, you mean Southeast Canada??









You know what's really scarry about that is Stephen King is from Maine!










Canada is Americas hat. and i love them (being that i am canadian







)

and i have seen his house.... not really all that special compared to any other gajillionares mansion... just a hedge row and a big iron fence.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rampaged* 
Just curious, does anyone know about post per pages?
There should only a 1000th page party for 100 ppp.

If I understand you correctly, I would like you to show me a forum that has 100 posts per page.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rampaged* 
Just curious, does anyone know about post per pages?
There should only a 1000th page party for 100 ppp.

if you leave it at default its only 10 post per page. their for the average user (most of the people here i would bet) see that we are currently at 1014 pages.

good day sir.


----------



## AuraNova

I did some thinking last night, and on a whim, I decided to transfer my current set up in the NZXT and use the CM Storm Scout for the Intel build. This case is too awesome.


----------



## Enigma8750

I was really impressed with it.. Its one of the best cases for the 100 dollar mark.


----------



## dead_buzzard

Dumb question. I looked at the tips and tricks and tried to find something regarding the Hard Drive bay removal. I know I remember seeing pictures But I cant remember where.







I did some wire management while waiting for my H50 and I must say it looks a little better however I think I goofed something because now my HDD shows up as a removable drive







. Oh well she still runs. Now just to figure out how to get my ram to its 1600 not what it comes in as.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dead_buzzard*


Dumb question. I looked at the tips and tricks and tried to find something regarding the Hard Drive bay removal. I know I remember seeing pictures But I cant remember where.







I did some wire management while waiting for my H50 and I must say it looks a little better however I think I goofed something because now my HDD shows up as a removable drive







. Oh well she still runs. Now just to figure out how to get my ram to its 1600 not what it comes in as.


HDD-bay removal:
Just Drill/Dremmel down The rivets holding it in place i belive it's 4 connecting it too the Floor and 4 connecting it too the 5.25" drive bays.

As for the memory try changeing the Ratio in the Bios


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


HDD-bay removal:
Just Drill/Dremmel down The rivets holding it in place i belive it's 4 connecting it too the Floor and 4 connecting it too the 5.25" drive bays.

As for the memory try changeing the Ratio in the Bios


Words of wisdom there.







Hows everyone doing? I Just got a radiator shroud and will be doing some chopping to the fan grills in the ole scout, ill post a few pics when im done. Cheers!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dead_buzzard* 
Dumb question. I looked at the tips and tricks and tried to find something regarding the Hard Drive bay removal. I know I remember seeing pictures But I cant remember where.







I did some wire management while waiting for my H50 and I must say it looks a little better however I think I goofed something because now my HDD shows up as a removable drive







. Oh well she still runs. Now just to figure out how to get my ram to its 1600 not what it comes in as.

Usually there is a Case of speed inversion when you are overclocking. I can clock my cpu up and you get to a point that you have to drop your ram clocks down.. If you look at a lot of CPUz verifications you will see that high clocks on the CPU's usually only stay stable if you drop your Ram Clock a Tick..


----------



## Enigma8750

Please Vote For your Favorite BUM..
On 06/08/10 The BUM Awards are now OFFICIAL......







YouTube- ren and stimpy-happy happy joy joy>>


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


Oh wow. That was going to be my original idea before purple and green. I think I might do a straight up green when I use this case for a future build.


Green is nice.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Green is nice.





















Ohh Rom... that is XXXXXquisit... I am in awe... YOU made your bed didn't you..??? LOL


----------



## clee413

Received my purchases from MNPCTECH this week. I spent last night installing the new feet, and tonight I finished (re)cable-management using the tools. Pictures have been resized for your loading convenience. Enjoy & please comment, I'd love to get some feedback.

*The tools purchased from MNPCTECH:*









*Experience with feet:*
The screws that come with the rubber feet were too long for the CM Storm Scout. After a trip to The Home Depot, I found the size of the screw is 1/4" #20. After some tinkering I learned the length that works best with the Scout is 5/8". (I tested 1/2" and 3/4").

Note: I think the reason MNPCTECH shipped long screws with the item is for other cases that might need it, or for those of you with a Dremel that can cut their screws down.







This is just for those (like me) who do not own a Dremel and own a Scout.

*Picture with the 1/4" #20 that came with the feet:*

























*Picture with the 1/4" #20 - 5/8":*

























*Cable Management with Zip Tie Mounts:*

The Before Shot:









I started with the fattest one of all, the 24-Pin ATX Cable:









Next, the SATA (Data) Cables:









Finished:



























After the cable management was finished, I haven't found a use for the Cable Clamp, but it's a great tool & I'm going to keep it in my tool-box (because I'm sure I will find a use for it sooner or later).


----------



## devilsx

Clee, that is a badass system. I approve. Love the dual CCFL. I'm tired of having LED fans in the front/rear of my case since I sleep with my comp on. I'm gonna jump on it and get the 4" blue CCFLs so I can have control of the lighting inside my case. Those feet look mean, did they come with the screws or did you have to get separate ones?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Received my purchases from MNPCTECH this week. I spent last night installing the new feet, and tonight I finished (re)cable-management using the tools. Pictures have been resized for your loading convenience. Enjoy & please comment, I'd love to get some feedback.

*The tools purchased from MNPCTECH:*









*Experience with feet:*
The screws that come with the rubber feet were too long for the CM Storm Scout. After a trip to The Home Depot, I found the size of the screw is 1/4" #20. After some tinkering I learned the length that works best with the Scout is 5/8". (I tested 1/2" and 3/4").

Note: I think the reason MNPCTECH shipped long screws with the item is for other cases that might need it, or for those of you with a Dremel that can cut their screws down.







This is just for those (like me) who do not own a Dremel and own a Scout.

*Picture with the 1/4" #20 that came with the feet:*

























*Picture with the 1/4" #20 - 5/8":*

























*Cable Management with Zip Tie Mounts:*

The Before Shot:









I started with the fattest one of all, the 24-Pin ATX Cable:









Next, the SATA (Data) Cables:









Finished:



























After the cable management was finished, I haven't found a use for the Cable Clamp, but it's a great tool & I'm going to keep it in my tool-box (because I'm sure I will find a use for it sooner or later).


WOW! Great looking work Clee! When I first saw your post I was very sleepy and thought those cable clamps were handcuffs


----------



## Enigma8750

I bought those same feet and the screws went straight in with no problems with the Modding 101 case.. I think these screws are longer so you can actually raise the case more by putting spacers between the feet and the base of the platform and raise it another inch if you want to.. or at least a half inch.

The cable clamps do look like cuffs.. Tell me Rockr how come cuffs came to mind so fasts.. LOL..









Thanks for shopping with my friends at MNPCTECH.COM I know they appreciate the business in these slow times.. Bill Owen is a really good man and he has the passion of Modding like us..









Also Clee.
Such a professional wire management job on the scout. At first glance of the last picture I had to look twice to see if you had all your cables installed.









That is the sign of a master craftsman.. Now Go buy a Black and Decker dremmel at wally world and get to moddin... Just kidding.. Your Rig looks great.










Oh also I wanted to comment on your choice of 4 inch Cold Caths. That is such a smart Idea. And you can mount the Switch in that hole that is right under the left side panel handle under the bend.. Its out of sight. Secret. and cool.










Great Job Clee.


----------



## Enigma8750

You know clee? You are one of the few guys I know, that can close that right hand panel with just two hands and one person.. Not like me with your feet and two hands..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The cable clamps do look like cuffs.. Tell me Rockr how come cuffs came to mind so fasts.. LOL..










It's kinda like gays in the military, don't ask don't tell







and I second the being able to close the right panel. It is nice to be able to not have to struggle.


----------



## Game_oveR

Well, here's the latest changes.

-Corsair h50 with 2 Nidec GT 1850rpm
-Scythe kaze Pro 3,5"
-3 Nidec GT 1850rpm in all 12cm slots
-2 Xigmatek Crystal 14cm Purple













Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Game_oveR* 
Well, here's the latest changes.

-Corsair h50 with 2 Nidec GT 1850rpm
-Scythe kaze Pro 3,5"
-3 Nidec GT 1850rpm in all 12cm slots
-2 Xigmatek Crystal 14cm Purple

jsut out of curiosity, what are you're temps like? Do you have you h50 fan setup as exhaust or intake?


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

For The Scout owners who use the H50 cooler. Do you have you're fan setup as intake or exhaust. Also, If you use shrouds, where do u position them? I just bought a h50 and its current setup is this







running both fans as exhaust. I wasn't really impress with the temps at all So i figured I may try setting it up differently. If all else fails, im going to reapply a different TIM and reseat.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Is there any benefit at all to having those fans stacked? I'm not seeing how that would push/pull any more air than having a single fan on each side of that radiator. Stacking fans wouldn't increase their cfm at all if I'm correct...

Also, what size hole needs to be cut for a 120mm fan? I'm having a local glass place cut me a new window for my scout's side panel. I hated the vents, so I'm having two fan holes cut with screw holes drilled, filterright filters on the outside and fans on the inside. The fan hole should be 4.5" right?


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Is there any benefit at all to having those fans stacked? I'm not seeing how that would push/pull any more air than having a single fan on each side of that radiator. Stacking fans wouldn't increase their cfm at all if I'm correct...?

Theirs actually only two fans. Its <fan|shroud|Case|Rad|Shroud<Fan

I only setup it up that way because it's what came with the h50. Tonight I might try |Case<fan|Rad<fan and completely remove the shrouds and see if my temps drop.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
Theirs actually only two fans. Its <fan|shroud|Case|Rad|Shroud<Fan

I only setup it up that way because it's what came with the h50. Tonight I might try |Case<fan|Rad<fan and completely remove the shrouds and see if my temps drop.

Ah ok, my H50 didn't come with those shrouds. Basically just the H50, all the mounting goodies, and a single corsair fan.

I have my radiator mounted in the 5.25" bay, with an R4 fan between it and the case. I have no pull fan installed, I may add one later. Also removed the included thermal compound and replaced with Zalman revision 1 compound. Using R4 fans makes a HUGE difference, not that the Corsair one is bad or anything, those R4s are just hard to beat.


----------



## Game_oveR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
jsut out of curiosity, what are you're temps like? Do you have you h50 fan setup as exhaust or intake?

Well, I've only tried one way, exhaust. I think if I install h50 in another way, I'm just going to have only one fan out of hot air, this is not enough.

These are my temps. The ambient temp is 28 degrees.


----------



## teddeism

You are my hero Clee!! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
For The Scout owners who use the H50 cooler. Do you have you're fan setup as intake or exhaust. Also, If you use shrouds, where do u position them? I just bought a h50 and its current setup is this








running both fans as exhaust. I wasn't really impress with the temps at all So i figured I may try setting it up differently. If all else fails, im going to reapply a different TIM and reseat.

Well, I don't remember my ambients... and I know idle temps don't matter.. but as push/pull exhaust (rear of case) I was at 41*C...

So I took the push/pull setup, and made it an intake..and fit it in the CD ROM Bay!! I went from 41*C -> 34*C. :O


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

With my H50 radiator in the 5.25" bay, a single R4 pushing air through it/pulling fresh air from front of case my current CPU temp is 37c with an ambient room temp of about 80f. At night my CPU temp will drop down to about 29-30c.

I may add a second R4 for that push/pull setup, but I honestly don't think it will drop my temps much more.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Well, I don't remember my ambients... and I know idle temps don't matter.. but as push/pull exhaust (rear of case) I was at 41*C...

So I took the push/pull setup, and made it an intake..and fit it in the CD ROM Bay!! I went from 41*C -> 34*C. :O

Wow, I would like to do the same. Would I need to mod the case in order to hook the h50 in the CD rom bay? I dont suppose you have any pictures of you're setup.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

In those 4 5.25" spots I have the optical drive in the top, then the fan/radiator taking up the bottom 3. I used those removable panels you pop out to put stuff in the bays. I pop all three out, mount 2 back on with screws. I then use the H50 screws and put them through those panels, through the fan, to the radiator.

Here's a pic from my old build, which is the same method I used on this current build...










I don't really like this method, as it sits that radiator snug up against the bottom of my optical drive, but it works until I can fabricate a new piece to take the place of those plates and properly mount the fan/radiator.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


In those 4 5.25" spots I have the optical drive in the top, then the fan/radiator taking up the bottom 3. I used those removable panels you pop out to put stuff in the bays. I pop all three out, mount 2 back on with screws. I then use the H50 screws and put them through those panels, through the fan, to the radiator.

Here's a pic from my old build, which is the same method I used on this current build...










I don't really like this method, as it sits that radiator snug up against the bottom of my optical drive, but it works until I can fabricate a new piece to take the place of those plates and properly mount the fan/radiator.


So, i notice u have the 965 as well. What settings are you using to hit 4ghz?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I went back to OEM clocks on my system due to some instabilities I hit with 4.0GHz. All I really tweaked was the multiplier and the CPU voltage. I was getting more and more stable the higer the voltage, stopped at 1.50v...may try one more time with 1.55v but my temps are already too high under full load at 1.50v being my ambient room temp is 80f+.

Just had a local glass company make a new side panel window for me out of plexi-glass, same thickness as the scout's window. It took 4-5 pieces before he got one that didn't crack when cutting. The 4.5" holes look a little bigger than 4.5", and aren't exactly centered within the screw holes...kinda sucks considering I paid them $25 for it.



















I traced the outer left edges of the 4.5" holes to show you how they're offset to the left, he didn't center them within the screw holes...personally I would have traced a cross section on the peel-off and done it the right way, but oh well. Not exactly worth $25 so what I'm going to do is order a piece of 24x12" lexan in the same thickness, trace/mark/etch all the holes and cuts that need to be made, and bring it to him and tell him "refund or cut/drill this lexan that I already have marked." Cutting/drilling lexan is super easy compared to plexi-glass, and isn't prone to cracking like plexi-glass.

Any place I could order a 24x12"-ish piece of 1/8" thick lexan? So far I can only find 24x48x1/8" for about $36+shipping, from eplastics.com. That's wider than I need, which adds to the cost.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
Clee, that is a badass system. I approve. Love the dual CCFL. I'm tired of having LED fans in the front/rear of my case since I sleep with my comp on. I'm gonna jump on it and get the 4" blue CCFLs so I can have control of the lighting inside my case. Those feet look mean, did they come with the screws or did you have to get separate ones?


Thanks devilsx! The screws do come with the feet, yes. However, I got my own (1/4" #20 - 5/8") because the ones that were sent along with the feet were a little too long. Enigma just explained in a reply that the longer screws are to elevate the height a little more if wanted.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
WOW! Great looking work Clee! When I first saw your post I was very sleepy and thought those cable clamps were handcuffs










Thanks Rockr! Remember when I first put together the Scout with Red/Blue LED fans and you called it "The Enforcer"? Guess that would go hand in hand with the handcuffs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I bought those same feet and the screws went straight in with no problems with the Modding 101 case.. I think these screws are longer so you can actually raise the case more by putting spacers between the feet and the base of the platform and raise it another inch if you want to.. or at least a half inch.

Thanks for shopping with my friends at MNPCTECH.COM I know they appreciate the business in these slow times.. Bill Owen is a really good man and he has the passion of Modding like us..

Also Clee.
Such a professional wire management job on the scout. At first glance of the last picture I had to look twice to see if you had all your cables installed.

That is the sign of a master craftsman.. Now Go buy a Black and Decker dremmel at wally world and get to moddin... Just kidding.. Your Rig looks great.

Oh also I wanted to comment on your choice of 4 inch Cold Caths. That is such a smart Idea. And you can mount the Switch in that hole that is right under the left side panel handle under the bend.. Its out of sight. Secret. and cool.

Great Job Clee.


Bill Owen is a great guy! Agreed! Happy to shop with MNPCTECH, and will be recommending the site on a regular basis. He even went as far as to send me a free MNPCTECH T-Shirt with my order.

Thanks for the compliments, E!

BTW, the CCFL's I am using are 12" (each). They use a big blue inverter, so I'm not sure if I can do the same switch mod that you have there. Looks great though!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You know clee? You are one of the few guys I know, that can close that right hand panel with just two hands and one person.. Not like me with your feet and two hands..[/SIZE]


Lol. Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It's kinda like gays in the military, don't ask don't tell







and I second the being able to close the right panel. It is nice to be able to not have to struggle.


Oh, theres a bit of a struggle. Don't give me too much credit


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
Wow, I would like to do the same. Would I need to mod the case in order to hook the h50 in the CD rom bay? I dont suppose you have any pictures of you're setup.

No modding needed, and I only have one CD/DVD burner.. so it fit really easily. Not sure how many shrouds you can fit, possibly two.

Unfortunately, I do not have pictures









I can't find the battery to my Uncle's camera...it's somewhere in my room.

I have a match soon, so I can't really take a picture yet..

Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Anyone know where I can get a piece of 24x12x1/8" lexan for a reasonable price? Or anything in that size that is crystal clear and more durable than plexi-glass? I'm really unhappy with this new plexi-glass side panel window on my case, it didn't turn out perfect and it's bugging the crap out of me.


----------



## Enigma8750

I get mine at LOWE's But the Big home supply companies carry different grades of Perspex


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Anyone know where I can get a piece of 24x12x1/8" lexan for a reasonable price? Or anything in that size that is crystal clear and more durable than plexi-glass? I'm really unhappy with this new plexi-glass side panel window on my case, it didn't turn out perfect and it's bugging the crap out of me.


Lexan?? That's one of the materials in my leg, when treated it's one of the hardest plastics made. Reasonable? I guess it depends on what's reasonable, but yeah, I can find some:

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/ite...2929&catid=704 Yeah, they have a 12x24x1/8th for $8.97-

These guys are here in Sparks, they make stuff for Lear Avia and Boeing for just a few. I haven't heard of anything they won't make:
http://www.trippplastics.com/product...s.asp?catID=37

Polycarbonate is what they make eyeglasses out of now:
http://acrylicparts.com/lexanprice.html

There's always e-bay:
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Lexan+Sheet

Love to see what you come up with johnny!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/ite...2929&catid=704 Yeah, they have a 12x24x1/8th for $8.97-

Wow, just what I need for under $10, that's not bad. I'll give them a call tomorrow with the item number to verify that this is the clearest lexan they have because I know there's a lot of lexan out there with a haze on it and I really don't want that, has to be clear.

Edit: Another member of the Scout Club PM'd me with an eBay store link where I can get 16x16x1/8" sheets, just the right amount to work with, for about $7+shipping. I'll be buying one of those tomorrow and will report back when it's here and cut/drilled/installed. Hope it's easier to work with than plexi-glass!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
I went back to OEM clocks on my system due to some instabilities I hit with 4.0GHz. All I really tweaked was the multiplier and the CPU voltage. I was getting more and more stable the higer the voltage, stopped at 1.50v...may try one more time with 1.55v but my temps are already too high under full load at 1.50v being my ambient room temp is 80f+.

Just had a local glass company make a new side panel window for me out of plexi-glass, same thickness as the scout's window. It took 4-5 pieces before he got one that didn't crack when cutting. The 4.5" holes look a little bigger than 4.5", and aren't exactly centered within the screw holes...kinda sucks considering I paid them $25 for it.



















I traced the outer left edges of the 4.5" holes to show you how they're offset to the left, he didn't center them within the screw holes...personally I would have traced a cross section on the peel-off and done it the right way, but oh well. Not exactly worth $25 so what I'm going to do is order a piece of 24x12" lexan in the same thickness, trace/mark/etch all the holes and cuts that need to be made, and bring it to him and tell him "refund or cut/drill this lexan that I already have marked." Cutting/drilling lexan is super easy compared to plexi-glass, and isn't prone to cracking like plexi-glass.

Any place I could order a 24x12"-ish piece of 1/8" thick lexan? So far I can only find 24x48x1/8" for about $36+shipping, from eplastics.com. That's wider than I need, which adds to the cost.

I think it looks good.. Where is the Crack.. anyway.. Bri put some really good links down here for you.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I think it looks good.. Where is the Crack.. anyway.. Bri put some really good links down here for you.


The crack is near one of the rivet holes, so you can't see it with the window installed unless you look at the back side of the panel. I had the guy drill a small hole at the end of the crack to keep it from spreading out in to the view-area.

I found an eBay store, thanks to another Storm Scout Club member, that has the 16x16x1/8" sheets of clear lexan on sale for about $14shipped. I was aiming for 12x24x1/8" earlier because that's the smallest I thought I could find, but was still too much for what I needed. The actual size of the side panel window is more like 12x14".


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


The crack is near one of the rivet holes, so you can't see it with the window installed unless you look at the back side of the panel. I had the guy drill a small hole at the end of the crack to keep it from spreading out in to the view-area.

I found an eBay store, thanks to _*another Storm Scout Club member*_, that has the *16x16x1/8"* sheets of _*clear lexan on sale for about $14shipped*_. I was aiming for 12x24x1/8" earlier because that's the smallest I thought I could find, but was still too much for what I needed. The actual size of the side panel window is more like 12x14".



.....REALLLLY.......







.....







.....







.....









[







]

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Did you guys hear of the HDSL interface?
OCZ devolped it too fit in a PCI-e slot too enable up too 20gbps transfer speed for SSD drives (That's aprox 2.5 Gigabyte per second)


----------



## MGS2078

Hey Guys.
I have been reading this thread since I got my Scout last July. I just never got around to posting pictures. It seams that there is always something more I want to add to my case. I decided to take some pictures last night and post them here to see what you think.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGS2078* 
Hey Guys.
I have been reading this thread since I got my Scout last July. I just never got around to posting pictures. It seams that there is always something more I want to add to my case. I decided to take some pictures last night and post them here to see what you think.























































It's alright I guess


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGS2078* 
Hey Guys.
I have been reading this thread since I got my Scout last July. I just never got around to posting pictures. It seams that there is always something more I want to add to my case. I decided to take some pictures last night and post them here to see what you think.


I love it ... I would move that red Cold Cathode to the back corner up and down. But the rest looks Great.


----------



## MGS2078

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It's alright I guess










Thanks, yeah it still needs some work. It's getting an Asus Sata III/USB 3.0 PCIe card and a 256 GB Crucial Real SSD next Friday.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I love it ... I would move that red Cold Cathode to the back corner up and down. But the rest looks Great.










Thanks. I thought about putting it back there, but I think it was blocking my Sata ports on my MB or my old graphics cards were in the way. I may look in to it tonight. I actually bought two of them and was going to put them on the top and bottom but they didn't fit as well as I would have liked.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGS2078*


Thanks, yeah it still needs some work. It's getting an Asus Sata III/USB 3.0 PCIe card and a 256 GB Crucial Real SSD next Friday.









Thanks. I thought about putting it back there, but I think it was blocking my Sata ports on my MB or my old graphics cards were in the way. I may look in to it tonight. I actually bought two of them and was going to put them on the top and bottom but they didn't fit as well as I would have liked.


I was just teasing ya, it looks great! I really like all the Cooler Master gear FTW and the lighted feet pop the whole thing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGS2078* 
Thanks, yeah it still needs some work. It's getting an Asus Sata III/USB 3.0 PCIe card and a 256 GB Crucial Real SSD next Friday.









Thanks. I thought about putting it back there, but I think it was blocking my Sata ports on my MB or my old graphics cards were in the way. I may look in to it tonight. I actually bought two of them and was going to put them on the top and bottom but they didn't fit as well as I would have liked.

The Problem with putting C.Caths up and down your Video card will be a terminator for the light Rays. and will break the light into two sources and create shadowing in two directions..










If you can extend the source power wire going to the transformer switch leg you will be able to get one cold cath up the front side back corner with the Transformer mounted top of the unit and that way you can hide your wires on the roof of the case and mount the switch some where at the top of the rig so you can control the light.. Here is the idea I had with the switch.










I now have my cold cathode going up and down in the back.. that has been the best lighting for me.. I don't have any resent pictures of the new setup but it looks the best by far. And if you could get a 4inch light for the bottom front mounted to the inside of door.. {Must unplug when working... Bummer..} Anyway I love the glowing feet and your build is awesome.. so just take this as constructive criticism as just advise among family.. we Are

The CMSSC..
Semper Fi.. Do or Die..


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i haven't been here in a while and i thought i would post some current pics. this is 4 gpus in the storm scout, trifire 5770's with a gt240 physx card. i know the pics are bad. the really bad one is my side fan, ultra kaze 120x38 with a 120x25 shroud. the shroud sits approximately 1-2mm above the trifire setup. yes its held on with zip ties.


----------



## Enigma8750

What are you using for Phys-x.. I probably could look at your signature to find out.. I have a 8800 GS Alpha Dog. Could I use Phys-x with this.










*Memory Clock*
1.6 GHz

*Clock rate*
680 MHz

*Dual Link DVI - Supporting digital output up to 2560x1600*
Yes (Dual)

*Chipset*
GeForce 8800 GS

*Memory*
384 MB

*Bus Type*
PCI-E 2.0

*Memory Type*
DDR3

*Memory Bus*
192-bit

If I can.. Please tell me what program I need to download.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i tried to squeeze a 9800gtx+ in there. stupid psu was in the way so i had to go with the single wide gt240. with all the cards the cpu runs 1-2c hotter than normal while gaming. i have 1 ultra kaze and a 90cfm r4 120mm in the front as intakes, ultra kaze on the side as intake, ultra kaze in back as exhaust, and the stock 140mm up top as exhaust. 2 90cfm r4's on the megahalem too along with a 40mm on the nb heatsink.
here's the link for the physx hack.
http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/1...d-v1-03-a.html
make sure you load the nvidia/physx driver's that are supported by the hack. i didn't do that at first and it took a while for me to figure it out. also when you do the hack you will get a very strange looking user interface, dont worry, its normal. i thought it was some kind of joke when i first saw it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i tried to squeeze a 9800gtx+ in there. stupid psu was in the way so i had to go with the single wide gt240. with all the cards the cpu runs 1-2c hotter than normal while gaming. i have 1 ultra kaze and a 90cfm r4 120mm in the front as intakes, ultra kaze on the side as intake, ultra kaze in back as exhaust, and the stock 140mm up top as exhaust. 2 90cfm r4's on the megahalem too along with a 40mm on the nb heatsink.


SICK MAN!, just sick!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


SICK MAN!, just sick!


i just had to fill all the slots on the gd70. it was keeping me up at nite.


----------



## BriSleep

I have to tell you guys. With the 257 beta drivers, you don't actually have to have a Physx card in the system to run. Edit: Download Supersonic Sled from Nvidia, install it and run it while the Physx card is in the system.








Then.....
You have to have it to install but if you do it right, you install the drivers with the hack, take out the Physx card, re-boot the system and then when you start a Physx game, it should start the program, detect there's no Physx processor in the system and the new drivers are designed to shift the duties off the GPU and onto the CPU.







However, if your CPU is less than a 4 core running at 2.66Ghz, it will not hand off. _Do not_ quote me on this!







If you want to reference something Google Physx handoff to Cpu.


----------



## Spade616

quick question; would it be possible to mount the top side panel fan(say a CM R4) when i have a venomous x installed? ive had an eye on this case for a while now =)


----------



## DrBrownfinger

the 257 beta driver worked for about 2 days and then nvidia "fixed it". apparently it was a glitch and once they got word of it they put a stop to it, so all downloads of 257 beta would not allow physx with ati present. i tried it. when you go to nvdia control panel you dont have a "set physx confinguration" option in 3d settings. i even tried the fake monitor trick which still needs to be done with the hack. if you know a site that has the original 257 beta to download, please link.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 







However, if your CPU is less than a 4 core running at 2.66Ghz, it will not hand off. _Do not_ quote me on this!







If you want to reference something Google Physx handoff to Cpu.









Hmmm, don't think I wrote anything about Nvidia control panel??







You do know how to Google, right?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hmmm, don't think I wrote anything about Nvidia control panel??







You do know how to Google, right?


yeah you didn't. thats why i didn't quote you, technically. you do know how to make sense of the squiggly lines (that means able to read) right?
edit: google







hysx handoff to Cpu. i don't see what your talking about. what link do i use? nothing came up about ati/physx fix or 257 beta. do i need to adjust my google settings or something? maybe take the parental filter off or maybe even allow 100 listings per page? im lost!?!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spade616*


quick question; would it be possible to mount the top side panel fan(say a CM R4) when i have a venomous x installed? ive had an eye on this case for a while now =)


It is possible for the top and probably the bottom IDK what the Venomus X height is .. get the Data and we can help.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Are there any CAD files floating around for a Storm Scout side panel window, or could anyone make one easily? Local plastic company can run lexan on their CNC machine for me in just a few minutes if I supply them with a CAD file, and the price isn't bad at all.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


yeah you didn't. thats why i didn't quote you, technically. you do know how to make sense of the squiggly lines (that means able to read) right?
edit: google







hysx handoff to Cpu. i don't see what your talking about. what link do i use? nothing came up about ati/physx fix or 257 beta. do i need to adjust my google settings or something? maybe take the parental filter off or maybe even allow 100 listings per page? im lost!?!


Ok, search for 257.15 drivers, install them, it installs Physx drivers, go into the Nvidia control panel, set Physx to Auto Select, don't touch anything else. Start up Supersonic Sled, click on the top where it says Physx, select it, let it run a while and it will come up with PhysX>>>CPU. Shut down, go into safe mode, remove the Nvidia control panel only, the Physx panel will now show up in the Windows control panel. Boot again, run Supersonic sled, if you succeed it will still say PhysX>>>CPU, if it does then you can take out your Nvidia card and try to re-boot into windows, you'll either end up with Physx>>>CPU on ATI cards or you'll have to re-install windows. I've done it 3 times already, once to re-load windows.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Are there any CAD files floating around for a Storm Scout side panel window, or could anyone make one easily? Local plastic company can run lexan on their CNC machine for me in just a few minutes if I supply them with a CAD file, and the price isn't bad at all.


 If You make one we will have one.. Semper Fi.









Get all the Straight lengths first. then Get your curb distance from straight side to straight side.
I bet there is one.. Hang on.

Here is the closest thing I can find.. They can scan it and then cad it.. its easy.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


If You make one we will have one.. Semper Fi.









Get all the Straight lengths first. then Get your curb distance from straight side to straight side.
I bet there is one.. Hang on.


I don't have the CAD software, nor do I know anything at all about how to use it, haha.

I'm pretty sure at least one person on here had a CAD drawing of the storm scout side panel window...just gotta find it. Even if it's a CAD for the original side panel window, I'm pretty sure I could figure out how to edit out the vents and edit in 4.5" holes.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I don't have the CAD software, nor do I know anything at all about how to use it, haha.

I'm pretty sure at least one person on here had a CAD drawing of the storm scout side panel window...just gotta find it. Even if it's a CAD for the original side panel window, I'm pretty sure I could figure out how to edit out the vents and edit in 4.5" holes.


Try Google Sketchup







Its really easy to use.


----------



## Enigma8750

*
Control to Rouge1266
Control To Rouge 1266

Are you reading us.. Over.. 
Control to Rouge1266.. Do You Copy.

Call Enigma when clear.. 
We can send you an LimaZulu.

Control to Rouge1266..... OVER!!!!!!!

If you are on Extended TDY... Please Advise.. over... COPY..

I will leave this Frequency open Channel.

Please Advise on Status Rouge one.

What is your Status Rouge..

Enigma to all Troops .... Rouge1266 is MIA.

anyone who can get in touch with him please advise.

Rooooooooooooougue..*


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Try Google Sketchup







Its really easy to use.


If doing this requires any sort of measuring...I don't have any measurement tools except for a digital micrometer out in the shop for vehicles I work on.

How hard would this be for someone that is familiar with CAD software? If someone would be so kind as to volunteer to do this using their own side panel window, replacing the vents with 4.5" holes, that would REALLY help a lot of people out. I can't even count how many people so far went with that design for their new window and aren't completely happy with the finished product due to it not being 100% clean cut and drilled...me being one of those people. Having the CAD file to give someone that runs a CNC would result in a very nice finished product.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I don't have the CAD software, nor do I know anything at all about how to use it, haha.

I'm pretty sure at least one person on here had a CAD drawing of the storm scout side panel window...just gotta find it. Even if it's a CAD for the original side panel window, I'm pretty sure I could figure out how to edit out the vents and edit in 4.5" holes.


check Jollyswagman


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is the closest thing I can find.. They can scan it and then cad it.. its easy.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I can have a look at doing one later (after work), It is as easy as tracing the image Gen E posted(after resizing it to the correct dimensions) and then pulling it out about 3mm. I will make a solid window and then you can put a big red circle where you want it in paint and I will then put the hole in. The only tricky part would be aligning the fan screw holes to be exact.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I can have a look at doing one later (after work), It is as easy as tracing the image Gen E posted(after resizing it to the correct dimensions) and then pulling it out about 3mm. I will make a solid window and then you can put a big red circle where you want it in paint and I will then put the hole in. The only tricky part would be aligning the fan screw holes to be exact.


Yeah, it basically has to have all the rivet and screw holes in the exact spots that they are in the oem panel. The only difference is the vents can't be there, and must be replaced with 4.5" holes.

If the design isn't to exact specs, they'll charge me a ton in labor to make any adjustments/retractions/additions. The CAD file I hand them has to be 100% exact and complete.


----------



## Shiggins

Hey all,

I've been following the thread for a while and the tips have been lifesaving. I just got my scout up a couple days ago so I'll get pics on the way eventually.

I'll see what I can do about getting a side panel CAD done tomorrow evening if that works for you. I'm gonna be CADing a PSU and HDD bay cover for myself in a bit so I might as well get a window done in case I ever want to laser cut one for my scout in the future.

Least I can do after all the help I gotten from you guys (And if DefecTalisman gets one done before me oh well







)


----------



## xquisit

Oh boy... this handle on the scout makes moving easy!










EDIT: and a great headphone stand!


----------



## LokSupguller

These are better pictures of my rig, had to use foggy smart camera on my brother's phone before:






MlbrottarN said:


> The front mod was done by Removing the HDD-cage and cutting a Rad+fan sized hole in the bottom part of the 5.25" Drivebay area aswell as a 140mm wide in the front where the Red fan is currently located.
> 
> i dont really get that. This is what I have done so far:
> 
> 
> 
> cut out the X at the front to mount 120mm at the front.
> 
> 
> this is how long the width between HDD bay and front is
> 
> how I did it
> 
> is it possible to shift the HDD bay forward/backwards a bit? Or I may use this http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...oducts_id=8560 it looks ok and I only have one HDD anyways, but it is preferrable if there is a way to shift the HDD bay around.
> 
> Isn't there enough space in the 5 and 1/4 bays to fit a 120mm fan and RAD already? Or are you referring to the bottom or floor of the 5.25" bay?
> 
> EDIT: also, I have removed the dust proof foam at the front as the fan blades of the front fan will get caught in it and rubs against it. So I decided to glue it lightly to the Cross plastic grill I cut off before.
> 
> 
> I wedged it at the back of the left side of the HDD bay, the cables press it against the bay.
> 
> 
> it covers up a big area and catches dust, it seems to be working! (even though the space between HDD bay is quite dusty ==")
> 
> 
> doesn't crash into anything and fits well to the plastic cross ; )


----------



## cipher_phinx

hey brothers..i make a video of my CM Storm Scout, I used the logo of CM Storm Club, is it okay? this is the link if you're interested







YouTube- My CM Storm Scout


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGS2078*


Hey Guys.
I have been reading this thread since I got my Scout last July. I just never got around to posting pictures. It seams that there is always something more I want to add to my case. I decided to take some pictures last night and post them here to see what you think.


I really dig the side panel fan. Looks really awesome and so clear it's like the light just appears on its own. Props.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cipher_phinx*


hey brothers..i make a video of my CM Storm Scout, I used the logo of CM Storm Club, is it okay? this is the link if you're interested YouTube- My CM Storm Scout


FREAKING SUUUU-WEEEEEET! +rep man and welcome to the club.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGS2078* 
Hey Guys.
I have been reading this thread since I got my Scout last July. I just never got around to posting pictures. It seams that there is always something more I want to add to my case. I decided to take some pictures last night and post them here to see what you think.























































Those feet look like rockets when they light up. You got yourself a space ship, my friend. That's an awesome built.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Oh boy... this handle on the scout makes moving easy!










EDIT: and a great headphone stand!


This guy in Australia has the Record of hiking two miles to a lan party through rough terrain with his Scout.. He is one of our members..


----------



## thefez

I usually upgrade something every year. New case this year









The theme here was keep it all black with a single white cathode and a 120 white Zig pushing the rad.( not to flashy..I'm old) I yanked the stock fans for Loons and cut a tad to get the rad internal Forgot to shoot the pics with her fired up


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Yeah, it basically has to have all the rivet and screw holes in the exact spots that they are in the oem panel. The only difference is the vents can't be there, and must be replaced with 4.5" holes.

If the design isn't to exact specs, they'll charge me a ton in labor to make any adjustments/retractions/additions. The CAD file I hand them has to be 100% exact and complete.










Hey johnny.dot.exe,

Is this what you are looking for? I made a side panel with the 3 front and 3 back rivet holes plus the fan holes in Solidworks. In my experience machining things, the other rivet holes you will want to place by hand. The more holes you have cut, the more places for error. The holes I placed shouldn't be too off, but any time you try to duplicate a piece you get error.










Let me know what I should add if this helps at all.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thefez*


I usually upgrade something every year. New case this year









The theme here was keep it all black with a single white cathode and a 120 white Zig pushing the rad.( not to flashy..I'm old) I yanked the stock fans for Loons and cut a tad to get the rad internal Forgot to shoot the pics with her fired up










Beautiful Build just very good engineering and a great job.. I love the rubber water tubing.. I have never seen it but it will never break on you.. If this was from a country I would say it is German and a Mercedes at that.

Nice Job.


----------



## thefez

I was torn between the red tubing and the norprene and decided on the Norprene to give it a aircraft engine look. I was inspired by imh073p rig the "Nitro Scout" with the V8... love that rig. Water is my thing so I stuck with my old stuff and made it work. That terminal mod saved my butt.. props to OC.net for this entire project... had a blast !!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thefez* 
I usually upgrade something every year. New case this year









The theme here was keep it all black with a single white cathode and a 120 white Zig pushing the rad.( not to flashy..I'm old) I yanked the stock fans for Loons and cut a tad to get the rad internal Forgot to shoot the pics with her fired up









I like, the cables look phat and fat







.... good job thefez, nice to see more members watercooling their scouts


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thefez*


I usually upgrade something every year. New case this year









The theme here was keep it all black with a single white cathode and a 120 white Zig pushing the rad.( not to flashy..I'm old) I yanked the stock fans for Loons and cut a tad to get the rad internal Forgot to shoot the pics with her fired up










I usually don't dote on WC rigs, but I love the industrial style tubing. And props for terminal block mod! +rep for giving credit to the club and OCN.

EDIT: Welcome to the family.


----------



## thefez

The phater the better...







Actually, the big issue I had was cable management. I really wanted the 3.5 bay to be cable free but no way I could get the back plate on..lol


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


This guy in Australia has the Record of hiking two miles to a lan party through rough terrain with his Scout.. He is one of our members..


Wow, now that is amazing!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Oh boy... this handle on the scout makes moving easy!










EDIT: and a great headphone stand!

Hey Mr. X!!
I thought you were getting a new case? You still going to be using the Scout too?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thefez* 
The phater the better...







Actually, the big issue I had was cable management. I really wanted the 3.5 bay to be cable free but no way I could get the back plate on..lol

If you figure that one out Share your secret...


----------



## LokSupguller

I'm going to go for something simple and compact with my Reservoir and Pump, I found these on PCCG.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

they connect together and form this:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Should I buy this to make sure it goes in snugly?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=14320

Will this fit on top of my PSU? I have a crappy 8400GS with block aluminium heatsink. The specs for the pump are: 75 x 54 x 66mm (LxWxH

where else can I put it?

@MlbrottaRN

What do you use to secure your Harddrive?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


Hey johnny.dot.exe,

Is this what you are looking for? I made a side panel with the 3 front and 3 back rivet holes plus the fan holes in Solidworks. In my experience machining things, the other rivet holes you will want to place by hand. The more holes you have cut, the more places for error. The holes I placed shouldn't be too off, but any time you try to duplicate a piece you get error.










Let me know what I should add if this helps at all.


Is that similar to a CAD? I don't know anything about that stuff, all I know is the plastic shop said "Bring us a CAD of the panel you want, we'll load it in to the machine which will take care of it."


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thefez*


I usually upgrade something every year. New case this year









The theme here was keep it all black with a single white cathode and a 120 white Zig pushing the rad.( not to flashy..I'm old) I yanked the stock fans for Loons and cut a tad to get the rad internal Forgot to shoot the pics with her fired up










What kind of water cooling you got in there?? D-5 pump, some kind of single bay res, Heatkiller cpu block, no?? I can't even see the rad so I won't try to guess. What's the Norprene, 1/2" x 5/8"?

Oh yeah! Welcome, it's always great to have more people here!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Is that similar to a CAD? I don't know anything about that stuff, all I know is the plastic shop said "Bring us a CAD of the panel you want, we'll load it in to the machine which will take care of it."


johnny, they want an Auto CAD or equivelent drawing. It's what's known as "Mechanical Drawing". You put it on a thumb drive and take it to them, they put it on thier machine and the machine can then follow the specs automatically, all they have to do is turn it on and watch it cut. Really saves on labor.







I'll check to see if we can "port" that into a CAD program. Oh, CAD is Computer Aided Design.

Edit: johnny, do they want it in 3D or is 2D ok? I'm not sure but I think if you have to enter the thickness it might be 3D.

Edit #2. Also can you do the drawing and measurements? If I do it I'm going to need a lot of info, including angles, distances, hole sizes, where the holes are on the window. All that stuff.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thefez* 
I usually upgrade something every year. New case this year









The theme here was keep it all black with a single white cathode and a 120 white Zig pushing the rad.( not to flashy..I'm old) I yanked the stock fans for Loons and cut a tad to get the rad internal Forgot to shoot the pics with her fired up









I love it, I want it








How does that 120mm rad fair, I wonder how a WC setup similar to yours holds against a H50 ?

(also where are the ground wires, all I see is red ?)


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
johnny, they want an Auto CAD or equivelent drawing. It's what's known as "Mechanical Drawing". You put it on a thumb drive and take it to them, they put it on thier machine and the machine can then follow the specs automatically, all they have to do is turn it on and watch it cut. Really saves on labor.







I'll check to see if we can "port" that into a CAD program. Oh, CAD is Computer Aided Design.

Edit: johnny, do they want it in 3D or is 2D ok? I'm not sure but I think if you have to enter the thickness it might be 3D.

Edit #2. Also can you do the drawing and measurements? If I do it I'm going to need a lot of info, including angles, distances, hole sizes, where the holes are on the window. All that stuff.

The side panel window I want done is the same as the picture that the above poster made with his design software. The only difference is he only has 6 of the 18-ish rivet holes in there, for reasons he stated above. Since a plastic company will be doing this on a CNC style machine, I'd rather ALL the rivet holes be there...if it breaks, they start over at no cost to me. This will be acrylic since done on a machine, so I don't want to do any drilling or cutting myself due to high risk of breakage.

Unfortunately I have no way to make all those measurements myself, nor can I draw at all.









Best way I think is to trace the storm scout window, mark all the rivet holes and fan screw holes, draw a cross section for each set of fan screws...basically a big X where each fan would be and have the lines of the X all end at a screw hole...the middle point of each X is where the center of the 4.5" hole will be. The only real change being made is using holes instead of vents, since that vent design is garbage.

Also, the window that comes with the scout is about 1/8" thick, so that's the thickness I'll go with on the new panel. I don't think that needs to be included in the CAD file...but I'm not sure, they didn't clarify and I can't have an answer on that one until sometime tomorrow when I get around to calling them.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Hey johnny.dot.exe,

Is this what you are looking for? I made a side panel with the 3 front and 3 back rivet holes plus the fan holes in Solidworks. In my experience machining things, the other rivet holes you will want to place by hand. The more holes you have cut, the more places for error. The holes I placed shouldn't be too off, but any time you try to duplicate a piece you get error.










Let me know what I should add if this helps at all.

Thats perfect, wish I had it when I got my window cut







+rep

If you are getting the window done on a cnc machine, then they should be able to route/bevel the edge in a similar fashion to the scout window. That way it will sit flush with the side panel. I would also leave out the mounting holes and rather drill them after aligning them to the physical panel.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
The side panel window I want done is the same as the picture that the above poster made with his design software. The only difference is he only has 6 of the 18-ish rivet holes in there, for reasons he stated above. Since a plastic company will be doing this on a CNC style machine, I'd rather ALL the rivet holes be there...if it breaks, they start over at no cost to me. This will be acrylic since done on a machine, so I don't want to do any drilling or cutting myself due to high risk of breakage.

Unfortunately I have no way to make all those measurements myself, nor can I draw at all.










That's just a jpeg of the actual CAD file. I have the actual .SLDPRT (Solidworks Part File) on my computer but a jpeg is easier to show.

I can make a machinists drawing of it of varying levels of detail depending on what they want. I know when I get stuff done on the waterjet cutter the only thing needed is overall length/height and material. The machine automatically reads pathing from the drawing/.SLDPRT (Solidworks Part File).

Example:









Personally I've machined acrylic a bunch of times without cracking. You just need to start with a small bit (they make special starting bits for drill presses and mills). There is really no good way to measure out the other rivet holes with any certainty. My advice would be to get it cut with the other rivet holes left out then mark them by hand with a sharpie and then bring it to a local shop and ask them to drill the holes if you don't have the equipment. If you have wrongly placed holes cut with the CNC then its useless to you but the shop delivered what you asked for so they are done with the job.

BTW, the fan holes are all set. They are 4.5 inch and centered in the screws. That was easy to measure.

Hope that all made sense. Let me know what the shop says next time you talk to them. Sorry for the wall of text everyone.

Edit 1: @BriSleep When this is all set and done I'll try to get a drawing up with every minute measurement for do-it-yourselfers. It's not needed for CNC, but I'll make one as If I was milling the piece myself (Although I wouldn't dare







).


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


That's just a jpeg of the actual CAD file. I have the actual .SLDPRT (Solidworks Part File) on my computer but a jpeg is easier to show.

I can make a machinists drawing of it of varying levels of detail depending on what they want. I know when I get stuff done on the waterjet cutter the only thing needed is overall length/height and material. The machine automatically reads pathing from the drawing/.SLDPRT (Solidworks Part File).

Example:









Personally I've machined acrylic a bunch of times without cracking. You just need to start with a small bit (they make special starting bits for drill presses and mills). There is really no good way to measure out the other rivet holes with any certainty. My advice would be to get it cut with the other rivet holes left out then mark them by hand with a sharpie and then bring it to a local shop and ask them to drill the holes if you don't have the equipment. If you have wrongly placed holes cut with the CNC then its useless to you but the shop delivered what you asked for so they are done with the job.

BTW, the fan holes are all set. They are 4.5 inch and centered in the screws. That was easy to measure.

Hope that all made sense. Let me know what the shop says next time you talk to them. Sorry for the wall of text everyone.


Thanks for the info. I'll tell them what you have...specifically the file type/extension, and find out exactly what they need in the file. Will PM you tomorrow sometime.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


The side panel window I want done is the same as the picture that the above poster made with his design software. The only difference is he only has 6 of the 18-ish rivet holes in there, for reasons he stated above. Since a plastic company will be doing this on a CNC style machine, I'd rather ALL the rivet holes be there...if it breaks, they start over at no cost to me. This will be acrylic since done on a machine, so I don't want to do any drilling or cutting myself due to high risk of breakage.

Unfortunately I have no way to make all those measurements myself, nor can I draw at all.









Best way I think is to trace the storm scout window, mark all the rivet holes and fan screw holes, draw a cross section for each set of fan screws...basically a big X where each fan would be and have the lines of the X all end at a screw hole...the middle point of each X is where the center of the 4.5" hole will be. The only real change being made is using holes instead of vents, since that vent design is garbage.

Also, the window that comes with the scout is about 1/8" thick, so that's the thickness I'll go with on the new panel. I don't think that needs to be included in the CAD file...but I'm not sure, they didn't clarify and I can't have an answer on that one until sometime tomorrow when I get around to calling them.


Ok johnny, this is what I got and this is what I can do. I'm going to be doing a window too, in the very near future. So, if you help me out, I'll give you and the CMSSC a CAD drawing that we can all use or adjust to fit what we're doing.

*@ Y'all. Hey guys, help out a little here this will benefit us all and future members too.*
I have this drawing that Enigma posted a while ago: Attachment 159627
This should be "Actual Size", meaning if you open it to 100% it should be actual size, so, you couldn't view it unless you're on a 32" monitor or HDTV. If you have a printer that will print this as one picture with overlapping edges you'll have a full size Template. Interesting I just noticed it says TechPowerUp on the bottom.

Now, what I need from you or anyone is: 
Read this totally then figure out these distances. I need what is known as a 123 measurement, this creates a square on the image. It's actually going to be a triangle but it's used to make things square.
So, the left side is the straight edge, measure a distance along that side, not the whole thing because we just need a combo, that measurement is 1. Then at the top of that measurement you make a line 90 degrees to it, that measurement is 2. Then, the length of the line from the end of 2 back to the bottom of 1 should equal the distance of 1+2.

Example: I make a line 3" from the top of the straight part of the left side going down, the next line which is 2 goes from the top of line one out at 90degrees and that line is 4". This means that when you measure from the end of line 2 back to the bottom of line 1 the distance is the length of 1 & 2, in this case 5". Got it?? That's why it's called 1, 2, 3. If the first is 1" and the second is 2" then the third has to be 3", if it's not, the CAD won't come out right.

Next, after you have 1,2,3, measure the exact distance from the top of line 1 to the other side of the window where the curve starts. Please do this in milimeters, it will be more exact. You can even do another 1,2,3 there, backwards to make sure they're both square.

Get the picture? This is how you extend a steel girder bridge across a gap, if 1,2,3 aren't right, the bridge falls into the gap and you loose two ranks and 3 months pay!









After you have 1,2,3 on the left and the distance to the other side you will then have an exact line across the window. This is line 4.

Next, now that there's an exact and straight line across the window, you can drop a center line through where the fans go. It will be exactly 90 degrees to the top line, which is 2. I need to know the distance of that line from line 1 also in milimeters please. This line is line 5.

Finally, I need to know how far apart fan 1 and 2 are. If you just want 2, 120mm fans put together in the center of line 5 then I can do that measurement on my own.

If you guys can get me these measurements I can plug it all into a free CAD program, it will calculate the angled parts on it's own then I can measure the rivets and screw holes by myself. It will take a while for the drawing to come out right but when it's done it will be final and available to everyone to download and use in the future. Then, if you want to space you fan holes differently it's pretty easy to just give the shop a measurement and it will do a "natural drift" which moves the centers of the XX's that are the fan motor pins and the holes and all will move by themselves. I'm going to make the thickness 3mm, because that's what Kev_b used on his window and it's the closest you can get to 1/8". Unless you guys want it thicker.

*@ Shiggins*. Dang man, see what you've gone and done while I was telling you guys how to do it! So, can you get me the 1,2,3 & 4 in milimeters, and convert everything you've measured into mm's also? If you can do that then I should be able to CAD it in about 8 hours or 3 days in my time (narcolepsy time).

Edit: Corrected the line numbers, there are 5.
Edit 2: Shiggins snagged me, corrected the formula.


----------



## Shiggins

Wow. That's all I have to say. I can tell I'm a still just a student for a reason.

I started mine off of a datum at one of the center rivet holes, then worked from there as if I was milling the piece. I made one half and then mirrored in Solidworks. That's how I have faith in most measurements, but not in adding any new rivets. I'll have to reread your method when its not three am. Just a question, is the 7" supposed to be a 5" (3,4,5 triangle), or am I visualizing this wrong?

In terms of your idea, I wish I was still at school where I have a poster printer at my disposal. Also, watch out with the image that was posted earlier as it is a simplified version of the side panel and neglects a large chunk out of the left side.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 







Wow. That's all I have to say. I can tell I'm a still just a student for a reason.

I started mine off of a datum at one of the center rivet holes, then worked from there as if I was milling the piece. I made one half and then mirrored in Solidworks. That's how I have faith in most measurements, but not in adding any new rivets. I'll have to reread your method when its not three am. Just a question, is the 7" supposed to be a 5" (3,4,5 triangle), or am I visualizing this wrong?

In terms of your idea, I wish I was still at school where I have a poster printer at my disposal. Also, watch out with the image that was posted earlier as it is a simplified version of the side panel and neglects a large chunk out of the left side.

See what happens when I stay up too late!








You know how long it's been since I built a bridge??
Yes, you snagged me, corrected the original post.









It's the measurement of an unequal triangle to get the 90 degree of the square. The measurement of an equal triangle will get the 45 degree of the square. From there you have to use Euclidian geometry to find the other angles.

So, to check myself and refresh my memory I looked it up.

Here's the example of the using the measured triangle and calculating the hypotenuse of the lines, i.e. the 1,2,3 or as I stepped on my brain back there, the 3:4:5 method.

The "other" [magic triangle] is the 5:12:13 method but the army doesn't allow you to use calculators in the field, sometimes you have to write it in the mud so they emphasise the 3:4:5:. This guy shows you how, it's halfway down the page, you'll see the unequal triangles: http://www.anvilfire.com/iForge/tuto...yout/index.htm

Then, to keep it in your head for when you have to erect a building there is the Euclidian Geometry as presented by the Masonic Trowel. You're looking for the 47th problem of Euclid which also happens to be, halfway down the page.







Oh, try not to stare at the swirling numbers when you move your cursor, it's an old engineers trick to get the new guys to vomit. http://www.themasonictrowel.com/Arti...the_square.htm

BTW, measuring in milimeters is not just because it's more accurate but because almost everything computer is metric, i.e. your side fans are 120mm, not 4 5/8".
Now I'm really going to bed.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly* 
I'm going to go for something simple and compact with my Reservoir and Pump, I found these on PCCG.

they connect together and form this:

Should I buy this to make sure it goes in snugly?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=14320

Will this fit on top of my PSU? I have a crappy 8400GS with block aluminium heatsink. The specs for the pump are: 75 x 54 x 66mm (LxWxH

where else can I put it?

@MlbrottaRN

What do you use to secure your Harddrive?

That pump/res combo is nice, but it wont handle very much resistance, what are you planing on cooling with it and how big of a rad are you planing on using?

I used the 5.25" too Floppy drive bay adaptor and attached 2 screws too it and just mounted it in the top-most drivebay.

And the mod I've done too mount the Rad in front was done by removeing the HDD-bay and then removeing the mesh that the fan was mounted on not the crosshair in the front (though i did remove that too reach the airfilter)
Pics below!



















And the HDD-suspension


----------



## gwpjr

I stumbled upon this forum when I was researching my next case. This thread is an excellent source of knowledge about the Storm Scout and many other things that I never even expected. Luckily for me, I chose to build my next computer using the Storm Scout. Here are some pics of my new rig:


----------



## LokSupguller

MlbrottarN said:


> That pump/res combo is nice, but it wont handle very much resistance, what are you planing on cooling with it and how big of a rad are you planing on using?And the mod I've done too mount the Rad in front was done by removeing the HDD-bay and then removeing the mesh that the fan was mounted on not the crosshair in the front (though i did remove that too reach the airfilter)
> Pics below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by resistance? I'm cooling a Q8200 at the moment and I want to reach a 2.8ghz mark. I know that it won't reach that high but I want to get watercooling now cus I might get an AMD 965 X4 or a six core.
> 
> how did you get the converter upside down? I tried and it won't get into the 5.25" bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MlbrottarN said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the mod I've done too mount the Rad in front was done by removeing the HDD-bay and then removeing the mesh that the fan was mounted on not the crosshair in the front (though i did remove that too reach the airfilter)
> Pics below!
> 
> is it possible for me to shift the HDD bay a bit towards the motherboard? I don't think it will get in the way too much. I have the fan mounted on the other side of the front (behind the bezel of front panel) so I just need to move the bay 2 or so centimetres to the left.
> 
> Will this work?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockr69

bigfatwilly said:


> MlbrottarN said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pump/res combo is nice, but it wont handle very much resistance, what are you planing on cooling with it and how big of a rad are you planing on using?And the mod I've done too mount the Rad in front was done by removeing the HDD-bay and then removeing the mesh that the fan was mounted on not the crosshair in the front (though i did remove that too reach the airfilter)
> Pics below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by resistance? I'm cooling a Q8200 at the moment and I want to reach a 2.8ghz mark. I know that it won't reach that high but I want to get watercooling now cus I might get an AMD 965 X4 or a six core.
> 
> how did you get the converter upside down? I tried and it won't get into the 5.25" bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*
> And the mod I've done too mount the Rad in front was done by removeing the HDD-bay and then removeing the mesh that the fan was mounted on not the crosshair in the front (though i did remove that too reach the airfilter)
> Pics below!
> 
> is it possible for me to shift the HDD bay a bit towards the motherboard? I don't think it will get in the way too much. I have the fan mounted on the other side of the front (behind the bezel of front panel) so I just need to move the bay 2 or so centimetres to the left.
> 
> Will this work?
> 
> what he means is the bigger the radiator the more resistance will be created for the water to pass through hence needing a better pump and bigger reservoir
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
I stumbled upon this forum when I was researching my next case. This thread is an excellent source of knowledge about the Storm Scout and many other things that I never even expected. Luckily for me, I chose to build my next computer using the Storm Scout. Here are some pics of my new rig:





































That looks cool. It reminds of Superman. Welcome to the club


----------



## Striker36

wow. my computer was down for a couple days and i come back to like 6 pages, a bunch of new members, AND some BA looking rigs!

looking GRATE and WELCOME NEW GUYS! dont for get to rep us in your sig with the link!

OH! and im getting more camera stuff monday! and ill have some pictures soon!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


I stumbled upon this forum when I was researching my next case. This thread is an excellent source of knowledge about the Storm Scout and many other things that I never even expected. Luckily for me, I chose to build my next computer using the Storm Scout. Here are some pics of my new rig:






































That is some clean wire management skills... Awewsome.. looks like baldo's build.


----------



## gwpjr

Thanks guys for the kind words. I keep thinking that I could have done way better job on the wire management if not for the massive amount of cables on the EarthWatts PS. I moved it over from my previous build and sleeved it, but I'll probably end up replacing it. I wanted to add a 5770 so that my 5750 could have a friend, but it would be pushing it. Probably go with a Corsair HX in the near future.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


About the EarthWatts PS. I moved it over from my previous build and sleeved it, but I'll probably end up replacing it. I wanted to add a 5770 so that my 5750 could have a friend, but it would be pushing it. Probably go with a Corsair HX in the near future.



I would do this before doing anything else.. Look down at my Signature block. Not my Rig but right above it and there is a Link there to a website that you can add all your stuff that you project to use and it will tell you how much power you will need. The new GPUs that you have are really power savers unlike their 4xxx brothers. That 5770 is only pulling 17 to 20 watts at idle where my 4870X2 was pulling 125 watts at idle.

The link says..

How much Power Does my rig need. Press the link and fill out all the stuff you have in your rig and see what it says. Add the 5750 too. I am interested what it says. I know it will be close but I would be interested in the results it tells you.


----------



## Rockr69

The reason why the 5770 gets such good fuel mileage,so to speak, is unless you have it overclocked it idles with 157mhz GPU clock and 300mhz then ramps up when needed. Thank about what tech will be like in another 20 years. I humbled just trying to dream about it


----------



## gwpjr

Thanks for the tip. I ran through the calculator and got 577W @ 100% load and 524W @ 90% using 30% capacitor aging. I'd checked out that calculator before and gotten different results which made me question things. I must have used a higher percentage capacitor aging because I recalled it returning 658W @ 100% load.

I know that the 5000 series Radeons have come a long way. Even the 5850 and 5870 only use 27W at idle, or 151W and 188W at full load, which is quite impressive.

I may just be able to justify getting the 5770 now and going CF with the 5750 instead of sinking $300 into the 5850 and getting roughly the same performance.

On a related note, has anyone have any major issues with CF support in recent games?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Thanks for the tip. I ran through the calculator and got 577W @ 100% load and 524W @ 90% using 30% capacitor aging. I'd checked out that calculator before and gotten different results which made me question things. I must have used a higher percentage capacitor aging because I recalled it returning 658W @ 100% load.

On a related note, has anyone have any major issues with CF support in recent games?

I don't have any problems with bf BC2 With my 2 5770 in crossfire.. I run everything on highest settings at 1440X900


----------



## gwpjr

I was just looking around for a XFX 5770 and realized that I have a seemingly rare PCI-E 2.1 version of the 5750 that basically nobody seems to sell. Every other model XFX makes is PCI-E 2.0. The 5770 series is the same way. I wonder if mixing the two will matter much if at all?


----------



## whorobj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I don't have any problems with bf BC2 With my 2 5770 in crossfire.. I run everything on highest settings at 1440X900


i do this in the same resolution with a single 5770.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
I was just looking around for a XFX 5770 and realized that I have a seemingly rare PCI-E 2.1 version of the 5750 that basically nobody seems to sell. Every other model XFX makes is PCI-E 2.0. The 5770 series is the same way. I wonder if mixing the two will matter much if at all?

NO it will not matter being the backwards compatibility of the PCIe bus


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

If I'm correct there's not even any noticeable difference between 2.0 and 2.1, there were some changes made somewhere in 2.1 in order to prep for 3.0. Read about it somewhere, probably wiki.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thats a second on that opinion.. . And yea I know the two 5770s are overkill. Thats why I am going to add a Trip fire 5770 option..


----------



## Enigma8750

They say that Trip 5770s can do almost the same as a 5870 or a 5970..


----------



## Enigma8750

This is off Topic as I can get but I need help.. Please.. What color would you spray your wrought Iron Furniture to match this pool.. If I go black I am going gloss this time but I was also thinking Satin Khaki Green or Tan. But if someone has Ideas Please help.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

I was also thinking Satin Khaki Green or Tan, would be Nice!


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
They say that Trip 5770s can do almost the same as a 5870 or a 5970..

Check this out:

http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon...-crossfirex/16

According to this site two 5750s beat three 5770s.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

This is off Topic as I can get but I need help.. Please.. What color would you spray your wrought Iron Furniture to match this pool.. If I go black I am going gloss this time but I was also thinking Satin Khaki Green or Tan. But if someone has Ideas Please help.

Thanks in advance..


Khaki Green all the way. Tan would work too, but no black.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

This is off Topic as I can get but I need help.. Please.. What color would you spray your wrought Iron Furniture to match this pool.. If I go black I am going gloss this time but I was also thinking Satin Khaki Green or Tan. But if someone has Ideas Please help.

Thanks in advance..










I'd go with the tan so it matches the accents in the pool tile


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
They say that Trip 5770s can do almost the same as a 5870 or a 5970..

Actually Enigma, if you post your Heaven benchmarks scores again, I'm pretty sure your two 5770's beat my one 5870 in two of the scores.

BTW, my reference edition 5870 is still for sale.









About the PCI-E versions, johnny.dot.exe, aka johhny, is right. It makes no nevermind between V2.0 and V2.1, they were supposed to make power adjustments in the V2.1 spec so people would stop smoking thier motherboards when overclocking thier video card voltages. It didn't work, they dropped V2.1 and hope to implement V3.0 when they work out the kinks. If you want to know when, I'll look it up.

Edit: *@ Enigma.* BTW, I agree with Rockr on the pool furniture. Tan will match the tiles that accent the edge. I know they're actually silvery but reflected light makes it look tan then when you put tan stuff next to it, it blends. I think Satin Kahki green would throw it off a bit. I'd never go black, that stuff is too hot!

@ Jolly-Swagman. Hey man, nice to see you popping around more often.







So what season is it down there now?? Fall/ winter. We went from winter straight to summer, no spring at all. One day it was 45f the next it was 81f.







Sheesh!


----------



## gwpjr

Ordered another 5750! I hope I still have an extra CrossFire cable in the shop at work...


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
About the PCI-E versions, johnny.dot.exe, aka johhny, is right. It makes no nevermind between V2.0 and V2.1, they were supposed to make power adjustments in the V2.1 spec so people would stop smoking thier motherboards when overclocking thier video card voltages. It didn't work, they dropped V2.1 and hope to implement V3.0 when they work out the kinks. If you want to know when, I'll look it up.

I figured as much. I checked my motherboard's specs and it is only 2.0 anyway. Thanks for confirmation guys. +Rep for you all


----------



## LokSupguller

Rockr69 said:


> bigfatwilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*
> That pump/res combo is nice, but it wont handle very much resistance, what are you planing on cooling with it and how big of a rad are you planing on using?And the mod I've done too mount the Rad in front was done by removeing the HDD-bay and then removeing the mesh that the fan was mounted on not the crosshair in the front (though i did remove that too reach the airfilter)
> Pics below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by resistance? I'm cooling a Q8200 at the moment and I want to reach a 2.8ghz mark. I know that it won't reach that high but I want to get watercooling now cus I might get an AMD 965 X4 or a six core.
> 
> how did you get the converter upside down? I tried and it won't get into the 5.25" bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what he means is the bigger the radiator the more resistance will be created for the water to pass through hence needing a better pump and bigger reservoir
> 
> 
> will this pump be alright?
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11767
> 
> i think its great!
> 
> Also, will this reservoir be alright?
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11755
> 
> i want a one slot solution, cus if I am going for a dual RAD setup i will only ave 3 bays left, I'll need one for the HDD, one for the DVD/RW and the last will be for the reservoir (Im going to place a fan controller on top with some cutting but I will talk about this later)
Click to expand...


----------



## MlbrottarN

bigfatwilly said:


> Rockr69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly*
> 
> will this pump be alright?
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11767
> 
> i think its great!
> 
> Also, will this reservoir be alright?
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11755
> 
> i want a one slot solution, cus if I am going for a dual RAD setup i will only ave 3 bays left, I'll need one for the HDD, one for the DVD/RW and the last will be for the reservoir (Im going to place a fan controller on top with some cutting but I will talk about this later)
> 
> That's a great pump, you can utilize it for very long and when you need you can add a pump-top for even greater performance.
> 
> On the res-hand though I'm not sure, Bitspower is a great company and the constructions seems rigid, i say go for it, you can ad LEDs for looks aswell.
> 
> And ofcourse get some barbs for the res and some Â½"ID 3/4"OD tubing and you'll be set, or else you can use 7/16"ID for an even tighter squeeze though I'm not sure how hard it will be too get this over the Pump barbs. And as always get some Zipties as clamps, very cheap insurance too prevent leaks
Click to expand...


----------



## LokSupguller

MlbrottarN said:


> bigfatwilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> That's a great pump, you can utilize it for very long and when you need you can add a pump-top for even greater performance.
> 
> On the res-hand though I'm not sure, Bitspower is a great company and the constructions seems rigid, i say go for it, you can ad LEDs for looks aswell.
> 
> And ofcourse get some barbs for the res and some Â½"ID 3/4"OD tubing and you'll be set, or else you can use 7/16"ID for an even tighter squeeze though I'm not sure how hard it will be too get this over the Pump barbs. And as always get some Zipties as clamps, very cheap insurance too prevent leaks
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11724
> 
> Will this do without zip-ties? I want a neat setup, so I dont really like the idea of cables everywhere.
> 
> I had just installed a Wireless card and I don't think it is possible anymore to mount the pump on the PSU. Where else could I mount it? Can I mount it between the HDD bays?
> 
> Also, I've asked this question lots of times but it seems that no-one replies. IS it possible for me to move the HDD bay a little to the left towards the motherboard tray? Thankyou
Click to expand...


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly* 
. . . .

Also, I've asked this question lots of times but it seems that no-one replies. *IS it possible for me to move the HDD bay a little to the left towards the motherboard tray?* Thankyou

. . . YES, it IS possible if your into a wee-bit-O-moddin'; your going to need to drill out/cut-out or grind-off the heads
of the "pop-rivet's" which hold the HHD cage to the 5.25" bay_bottom plate and of on the bottom of the case_floor,
i believe there are like 4(ea) for each plate/floor . . . .then move the limited space for which you have and you can
re-drill & bolt back together / or re-Pop-rivet back together . . .
.....my 2







worth of mentioning for Help-out-2-Ya . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## LokSupguller

To which parts do I apply the compression fittings to?
Im thinking I will need two for the pump, two for the reservoir, two for the radiator and two for the CPU waterblock? Am I correct?

Also, which tubing should I get?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13665

or
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11616

I don't mind both of them but the first is more expensive and I think its more tough. the black rugged look will help with my interior. Or should I buy the second one and fill it up with red dye? Help please ; )


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly* 
To which parts do I apply the compression fittings to?
Im thinking I will need two for the pump, two for the reservoir, two for the radiator and two for the CPU waterblock? Am I correct?

Also, which tubing should I get?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13665

or
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11616

I don't mind both of them but the first is more expensive and I think its more tough. the black rugged look will help with my interior. Or should I buy the second one and fill it up with red dye? Help please ; )

I like the black more. clear tubing with dyed coolant is so cliche' to me.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
The reason why the 5770 gets such good fuel mileage,so to speak, is unless you have it overclocked it idles with 157mhz GPU clock and 300mhz then ramps up when needed. Thank about what tech will be like in another 20 years. I humbled just trying to dream about it

I just Read an Article with the owner of Nvidia. He was saying that Moore's Law is getting ready to be an extinct animal in a few years.. Making things smaller on the Die has actually made it harder and harder to keep up to certain standards.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I just Read an Article with the owner of Nvidia. He was saying that Moore's Law is getting ready to be an extinct animal in a few years.. Making things smaller on the Die has actually made it harder and harder to keep up to certain standards.

Iread something similar in relation to Quantum computing which is supposed to eradicate Moore's law, and as with everything we humans have dreamed and later turn into reality, Quantum Computing will shrink the the cpu to the atomic level and in theory make an individual atom do the same work as a transistor does now. The number of atoms they could fit onto an existing die would boggle the imagination.

"_...we have only bits of pieces of information, but what we know for certain is that at some point in the early 21st century all of mankind was united in celebration. We marveled at our own magnificence as we gave birth to AI._"-Morpheus, The Matrix.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I just Read an Article with the owner of Nvidia. He was saying that Moore's Law is getting ready to be an extinct animal in a few years.. Making things smaller on the Die has actually made it harder and harder to keep up to certain standards.

It's possible. Intel predicted that the end would come somewhere between 2013 and 2018 as chip proceses got down to the 16nm mark, but others says it may be at least another 600 years. New discoveries like the junctionless transistor have proved promising.


----------



## photonmoo

@ bigfatwilly have you checked out gammods or thekoolroom for watercooling goodies? I personally think they would be a better choice, pccg are good, but their wc'ing aren't vast and they are a bit expensive I think.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
It's possible. Intel predicted that the end would come somewhere between 2013 and 2018 as chip proceses got down to the 16nm mark, but others says it may be at least another 600 years. New discoveries like the junctionless transistor have proved promising.

wow.. I am impress with your answer.. Rep for that.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
*"...we have only bits of pieces of information, but what we know for certain is that at some point in the early 21st century all of mankind was united in celebration. We marveled at our own magnificence as we gave birth to AI."-Morpheus, The Matrix.*

*
*

That is one of my Favorite lines of a Movie.. They showed the twin towers in that I think too..


----------



## mcdogi

I am Mcdogi , i ll like to join SM Scout club,
i like the scout coz its took my eyes the first time , and i like the design and style also its have a though look, i made some mods ( remove stock red LED fan and Add Black 140mm to front and two red LED 120 for side panel. inside red and white LED). Hope to made few modification in the future ( after getting idea's from member's modifications)
Thanks


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Jolly-Swagman. Hey man, nice to see you popping around more often.







So what season is it down there now?? Fall/ winter. We went from winter straight to summer, no spring at all. One day it was 45f the next it was 81f.







Sheesh!

Hey BriSleep,







yeah we are into Winter and getting colder Down here on the South Coast average day temps 14C and the nights been down to 4C great for OC'ing and [email protected]


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
It's possible. Intel predicted that the end would come somewhere between 2013 and 2018 as chip proceses got down to the 16nm mark, but others says it may be at least another 600 years. New discoveries like the junctionless transistor have proved promising.

Yeah, it's a matter of shrinkage and lane leak. The i-7 bloomfield uses a 32nm process. Striker said that a firm near him has actually made a 22nm chip but making one on the scale of a 6 core with HT chip gets harder and harder to do. Moores law says that every 2 years the number of transistors on the same die size will double, it's been over one since the 4 core i-7 came out and now they have the six core 32nm i-7, not exactly double, but getting close, the big thing here is they made a bigger faster processor with more onboard memory without increasing the die size.

So, in 5 years, that will get you to 16nm, this is the point where, if you increase voltage to run the chip faster you _will_ get lane leak. I'll explain that if you want. Another 600 years? Hardly, they are already working on 2 seperate processes to shrink die size below 16nm.

First came Carbon Nanotubes, instead of the transistors being an on/off switch etched into silicon CN's can arrange themselves in patterns so you not only get on/off, you also get maybe, if, and, the basics of Boolean search paramaters. More importantly the CN system is easier to produce because the CN's arrange themselves in a polar pattern that you change with a magnetic field. This works out so that you no longer have to run a charge around the race track turning switches on and off, you have a micro electronic field that tells the CN's which way to go, resulting in massive savings in electricity and minimal heat loss.
The problem with this tech: You have to find a room temperature super conductors to control the magnetic fields.

Second method. Basically it's wetware, you use living materials that also respond to electronic fields created either by magnetic induction or photon manipulation. The never need feeding or replacing because they are preserved in a liquid state in the patterns not unlike the way LCD panels are made today, using either TN (Twisted Nematic) or IPS (In Plain Switching) controls. Organic LED's already exist so this tech is more likely to work than CN's.
The problem with this tech: You have to find a way to keep the living material alive when they aren't being used. The answer so far, use the same basis as the "Sleep" and "Hibernate" settings in current computers, give the cells a minor trickle charge to keep them alive when the system is turned off. We're talking micro-volts.

Storage also is rapidly approaching it's limits. The answer, Western Digital has done extensive testing on using lasers in man made crystal structures and other than size and power requirements it looks like this will be the next storage media.









However Mayan calendars which were accurate to the minute that predicted things years in advance have told researchers that Earth as we know it will cease to exist in 2012. Others, such as Nostradamus and Edgar Cayce have also made this prediction. The key here is that they've said Earth will Cease, they didn't say Mankind will Cease.

So, what are you going to do? Lay down and wait for 2012 to come just to see 2013 roll around. Not me. I live every day to the fullest.

Technology will continue to advance, it may have problems but Moores law has proven to be precise.

There is a whole lot of things going on that you guys don't know about. There are deep research teams everywhere, even in space, they aren't going to tell you the next breakthrough until it can be profitable to them.

One of the most shockingly predictive movies of it's time was Zardoz starring a young Seah Connery. In Zardoz the people had shiny silver spinning discs that made music and told stories. People just dismiseed it as B movie Science Fiction but look around you CD's, DVD's, Double Layer DVD's, Blu-Ray Discs and soon Double Layer Blu-ray discs where 1 layer is content and the other is changeable memory to record your settings, your story line changes, your favorite screen shots. That's being tested now, release within a year. Humans have advanced technology faster in the last 110 years than in the entire history of the planet before this.


----------



## Crucial09

double post


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcdogi* 
I am Mcdogi , i ll like to join SM Scout club,
i like the scout coz its took my eyes the first time , and i like the design and style also its have a though look, i made some mods ( remove stock red LED fan and Add Black 140mm to front and two red LED 120 for side panel. inside red and white LED). Hope to made few modification in the future ( after getting idea's from member's modifications)
Thanks










Looks great but could use a little cable managment. i wrapped all my visible wires in wire conduit that people use in cars. it looks great. click my link to see it. It matches the h50 lines very well too


----------



## Enigma8750

I love your MODs and Welcome aboard Crucial09. I have seen you around the OCN lanes and you're a stand up guy... Semper Fi.. do or Die. We are Brothers.. We are Scouts.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I love your MODs and Welcome aboard Crucial09. I have seen you around the OCN lanes and you're a stand up guy... Semper Fi.. do or Die. We are Brothers.. We are Scouts.

Thanks General Enigma8750.

I just recently drove from southern California to Newfoundland Canada!
Made the move out the the U.S. while we still can, and everyone we told on the way congratulated us and wished they could move too. Its a sign for Socialist Obama.

Only a 4,600mi trip taking 11 days stopping at night. lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Hey BriSleep,







yeah we are into Winter and getting colder Down here on the South Coast average day temps 14C and the nights been down to 4C great for OC'ing and [email protected]










Winter time is great for a Red Neck Cooler... I put an intake fan in a window then insulate the rest then run the sucked air through a dryer vent into my system.. I can get a 10 degree drop C. on a cold winters day..

We are in summer now.. it is 90 Degrees F. and 80 at night and it is suppose to rain today.. I hope.. Got to keep my grass growing and getting my Pool water hotter.


----------



## Enigma8750

Moved because of Obama.. I was gonna move back to Italy when Bush got reelected.. Hope you enjoy the move.. LOL


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Moved because of Obama.. I was gonna move back to Italy when Bush got reelected.. Hope you enjoy the move.. LOL

We had been planning to move anyways. Mortgage Broker job was not doing well for the past 3 years now and Obama did not make things any better.

I just think its hilarious how everyone said we were lucky and congrats.


----------



## Enigma8750

Best of Luck with the Move.. There is money everywhere.. And Everwhere some one is getting rich.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I'd go with the tan so it matches the accents in the pool tile


I was thinking the same thing. The little tan that is in the faux tile would match the funiture.. I think I am going to spray one With the Tan and Repo wanted me to go with the Gloss White so I am going to try and see what happens by spraying on of each and testing it. Thanks for all of your help guys.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly* 
To which parts do I apply the compression fittings to?
Im thinking I will need two for the pump, two for the reservoir, two for the radiator and two for the CPU waterblock? Am I correct?

Also, which tubing should I get?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13665

or
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11616

I don't mind both of them but the first is more expensive and I think its more tough. the black rugged look will help with my interior. Or should I buy the second one and fill it up with red dye? Help please ; )

If you want too be able too mount compression fittings on the pump you will need too buy a pumptop for it.

There's no real difference in the tubing just the color if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks for our New Members.. Semper Fi.. DO or DIE..

New Members

Gigz : i5 750/5770

hooah212002: 720BE 3.5/9800 GTX+

IznastY: The Slayer 940BE/5770 Gigabyte board

vrydstrbd: The Worker. i7 860/8800 P55 Evga Mobo

baldo_1013: Master Photographer. i5 750/GTX260

notdeadyet: Ph II x4/5770 X-Fire

LooN! : i7 920 D0 / GTX 260

Electroneng : Core I7 920 DO @ 3.86GHZ / 2X 5850 X-Fire

devilsx / AM2+ 5000 BE / X1650 Pro Named ANGEL

nootcakes: Agent Smith - AMD 945/5750 Sapphire

MortuusVir: Possibly Cancerous/Core 2 [email protected]/ATI 5750 1Gb.

vanguardXIII/Biasa Saja.. Ph 2 B55X2/ 4870 Ati

Magnaat: i5/9800 El Cheapo i5

Game_oveR/965 BE / 2x5770 Vapor X

ArmageddonAsh: [email protected]/5850

angrysnail: Dark Fury: ASUS Crosshair 955/5850 Toxic

ReaperMan: Storm Reaper Gigabyte P55 i7 860/5770

HeliXpc: Monster eVGA Classified E760/Xeon W3520 - 4.2GHZ/2x nVidia GTX 480 SLi

MGS2078 : i7 [email protected]/5870 Toxic 2Gig

thefez: Black Reign Q9400/9600GT

mcdogi : Australia

Crucial09: Core i7 870 4ghz/ OC'd 285

gwpjr: Phenom II X4 945 : ATI 5750

Shiggins: i7-930/Sapphire Vapor X 5770

simtafa: Q9550 2.83 Ghz OC'd 3.4Ghz/GT220 1GB

dead_buzzard: i7-930 @ 2.8GHz/XFX HD 5850

DQ Hero: Former Storm Scout owner and Knowledge Base.

Nwanko: [email protected] (1.312V)/Sapphire 5850 1GB - 5870 Asus Bios(975|1200)(1.2V)


phillipjos: [email protected]/evga gtx-275

mad wolf:core i7 860/nvidia gtx 275

More New members.

Kurei:Robotics and AI engineer









cipher_phinx: i7 Core 940/Gigabyte Geforce GTX 285

CaveLake08: Professional Gamer and first time Builder

novaking: Athlon 6000+/XFX9400 GT .

Izliecies: Latvian Royal Emissary

MaxBlast_NL : Quality Control Specialist

Lazloisdavrock : Capt. Morgan

zac.roject Eleanor II- i7 920

DrBrownfinger : AMD 965 / MSI 790FX GD70

greggtr316:Blessing in Disguise

systemviper:BloodRAGE Dreams

LivTheStories:Codename 2k

NicksTricks007: Drago Rosso

antipesto93 : i7 920 4.2ghz W/HT 1.34v / GTX260 o/c'ed

Monsk: Core i7 920 @ 4.0 ghz/Fermi 480









sect9: E5200 3.83ghz/ 5770









GeekInSaNe: E5200 4.2GHz/SLI 260x2









infected rat : i7 920 / GTX 285

cmscout : AMD Madness 965 @ 4.0 GHz/Nvidia 9800 GTX 675M

ydna666 : 955/5850 o/c to 3.8

-Crash-AMD B50 X4 @ 3.5GHz/XFX HD5770

bigfatwilly: Intel Q8200/Palit 8400GS

GsxR1000Ryda: 965BE @ 3.8Ghz /NB @ 2.8Ghz/260GTX (750,1500,1250)

cjc75: AMD Phenom II x4 955BE/C3 - 3.910ghz @ 1.475v/Sapphire HD 5850


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
For The Scout owners who use the H50 cooler. Do you have you're fan setup as intake or exhaust. Also, If you use shrouds, where do u position them? I just bought a h50 and its current setup is this







running both fans as exhaust. I wasn't really impress with the temps at all So i figured I may try setting it up differently. If all else fails, im going to reapply a different TIM and reseat.

A late reply is never a bad reply on this thread!

Gsx!

Take a look at this following Post of mine!


My CMSS w/ H50, dual fans + dual Shrouds!

I currently have mine set up as follows...

>>fan>shroud>case>rad>shroud>fan>>

So basically it is working as an intake from the back of my case, and venting itself out the front.

I get pretty decent temps. Averaging in the low 30's while idle. High 30's under minimal load, then mid 40's under extreme load. Thats with my chip Overclocked; as well as my 5850 overclocked (which puts more heat into that case!)...

I tried it the other way with the H50 working as an out-take, blowing air out the back of the case but I did not see much of a difference. In fact I think it seemed to run a couple degrees hotter that way!

The only fans I am using is four CM RedLED R4's; 1 stock case fan on front bottom, and 1 stock at the very top.

Two R4's are on the side panel blowing in. One is blowing directly over my 5850; and the other is blowing onto the H50 which is also helping to push that hot air out!

The other two R4's are on the H50 Rad with the Shrouds.

The front case fan is acting as weak intake blowing over the 5850. The top fan is also acting as an outake to help move out the hot air from the H50.

ALSO!

Take important note of my last pic on that post!

If you're going to mount fans/shrouds outside the back of the Case, and presuming they're 120mm or larger; then you had best be prepared to do some modifications to them!

Oh and lastly... those Temps are also due to the fact that its sitting under a desk; next to an open window; in hot southern weather! Its 94 where I'm at; with a "feels like" rating of 103! Even though I use my A/C at home, it still gets hot!

Back when I built this thing, back in February /April, my weather was much different and I had nice idle temps as low as 27c with that H50!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Hey BriSleep,







yeah we are into Winter and getting colder Down here on the South Coast average day temps 14C and the nights been down to 4C great for OC'ing and [email protected]









Hey Jolly,
Yeah, that's how I'm going to heat the new house in the winter, put a vent over the office room and duct it around to the "great room", put the fan on low when I'm in there then on high when I'm not.







My Haf, with the 5870 in it cranked enough heat while folding to heat this "great room", then added Mindy's Scout to it and the power company called to ask if we're ok because we're on the "need priority power because we're on oxygen" and wanted to know why we used almost no gas in December.









I told her I was doing folding and she was like "what's that" so I just said I'm running 2 computers and 2 oxygen concentrators and they make enough heat that we don't need the furnace.









@ Water cooling people: MlbrottarN is pretty much correct about the Tygon tubing. It really makes no difference for water cooling. With Tygon the only differences in the numbers are what chemicals or even food grades they can handle. Tygon is basically a tough tubing material that bounces back if mashed when it's hot. The cheap stuff like I get, Primochill PVC is just that basic soft PVC. If your pump ever stops and heats up the water like mine did and you have plain PVC you really should replace it, it will get brittle eventually.


----------



## Striker36

first off. thats ALLOT of new guys! and WELCOME TO YOU ALL!

second. im holding a fist full of cash that came a few days later than i was expecting BUT that means *IM GOING TO PICK UP MY NEW CAMERA* in like 15 mins after i finish dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 11111111111!!!!!!!!SHIFT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im kinda excited!


----------



## Shiggins

DefecTalisman pointed out that in my haste to get up CAD files, I never posted my Scout.


























I'll post pictures of the floor and HDD bay cover that I am going to have waterjet-cut as soon as I can.

Enjoy your new camera Striker36.

( Also +rep to those who recognize the bumper sticker in the first picture and have done the same.)


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
So, in 5 years, that will get you to 16nm, this is the point where, if you increase voltage to run the chip faster you _will_ get lane leak. I'll explain that if you want.

What most people don't realize is that current chips are affected by lane leak when overclocked with higher voltages.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Another 600 years? Hardly, they are already working on 2 seperate processes to shrink die size below 16nm.

It never hurts to be an optimist.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
There is a whole lot of things going on that you guys don't know about. There are deep research teams everywhere, even in space, they aren't going to tell you the next breakthrough until it can be profitable to them.

Which may be a good reason in believing the 600 years figure.

I loved reading your response by the way. It made mine seem grade school.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcdogi* 
I am Mcdogi , i ll like to join SM Scout club,
i like the scout coz its took my eyes the first time , and i like the design and style also its have a though look, i made some mods ( remove stock red LED fan and Add Black 140mm to front and two red LED 120 for side panel. inside red and white LED). Hope to made few modification in the future ( after getting idea's from member's modifications)
Thanks

































Nice. Could use some more wire management and a good dusting, but lookin' good. I like the strip LEDs. How do they do at lighting the inside of the case up?


----------



## Enigma8750

Any Question that were not taken into consideration since the 1000 page will be readdressed in our time but I would like for the persons to resubmit the questions so we know we have everything.. Sorry for all the confusion. The regulars of the site have had projects going for the past few weeks and I was taking care of my Pool issue so thanks for your patients.

Welcome to all our New Scouts.. We are Brothers.... Semper fi ... Do or die.


----------



## Striker36

HEY GUYS!!! check this out!








i couldn't wait till i got home to open it up and take a look see









and the box at home on the counter


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohhh that is soooooooooooo Nice...


----------



## Enigma8750

Very Nice Picture mcdogi... Thanks for submitting them.. We haven't had much usage of Led strips.. thanks for the New Idea.


----------



## Enigma8750

Nice Camera Striker.


----------



## Striker36

Gen E: I think so... after WEEKS of researching i decided on that one. so i got it and my dad gave me a good (best he could get when he got it in Germany in the mid 60s) 52mm UV filter that he has for his 35mm Kodak









so he saved me 40 or 50 bucks.

im excited about this lol


----------



## mcdogi

Enigma8750 said:


> Very Nice Picture mcdogi... Thanks for submitting them.. We haven't had much usage of Led strips.. thanks for the New Idea.
> 
> *Lt. Gen Enigma* Thank you for allowed me to join your squad. I am proud to be a member of CMSS .
> *Crucial09* & *gwpjr* Thanks for welcome me and i appreciate your ideas and I really have to clean my system, usually i am cleaning it twice a month but its keep getting dust . and i will do the cable management with your support


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcdogi*


*Lt. Gen Enigma* Thank you for allowed me to join your squad. I am proud to be a member of CMSS . 
*Crucial09* & *gwpjr* Thanks for welcome me and i appreciate your ideas and I really have to clean my system, usually i am cleaning it twice a month but its keep getting dust . and i will do the cable management with your support











I didn't mean to seem critical. It's no biggie. They don't stay looking new for long.







There are many excellent examples of cable routing that you can use as inspiration if you look through this thread.

About the LED strips, how do they look with the cover on? Are they bright enough to light up the inside of the case?


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


HEY GUYS!!! check this out!








i couldn't wait till i got home to open it up and take a look see









and the box at home on the counter


Thankfully it doesn't look like you were driving. That would be some serious camera love. Congrats on the buy. I keep saying I'm going to get a DSLR one of these days. I expect some good case shots will be on the way.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


Thankfully it doesn't look like you were driving. That would be some serious camera love. Congrats on the buy. I keep saying I'm going to get a DSLR one of these days. I expect some good case shots will be on the way.


LOL no my mom was driving tonight.

and i will get some case shots when its back together







and i learn how this thing works a little more


----------



## Enigma8750

The Problem I see is how are you gonna get pictures of your New Camera... With your new Camera.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The Problem I see is how are you gonna get pictures of your New Camera... With your new Camera.


my sisters camera? dose that count?

it IS this things older more expensive brother


----------



## Enigma8750

Does it have the same resolution.. Maybe you should just shoot yourself in the bathroom in the mirror at an angle so you don't get Flashback in your shot.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Does it have the same resolution.. Maybe you should just shoot yourself in the bathroom in the mirror at an angle so you don't get Flashback in your shot.

i thought about that.
But i haven't gotten around to doing much but read the manual and like 40 shots of my Red Knight









first shot worth showing as seen in my work log


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
What most people don't realize is that current chips are affected by lane leak when overclocked with higher voltages.

It never hurts to be an optimist.

Which may be a good reason in believing the 600 years figure.

I loved reading your response by the way. It made mine seem grade school.

HA!! Grade School. Not even you actually made a very informed reply.







The difference is, I've been using and working on computers since 1984, I've been studying them ever since. Also, you can say I've been a little exposed to people in the manufacturing and testing end. Ummm, Mindy's dad was an electronics engineer with Motorola.







Since then I've also been around people who test the consumer end and others that work or have worked in the manufacturing end.

This is the first computer I ever had to deal with. Portable my behind, it was inside an air condition Semi-trailer and we had to use cards with a #2 pencil and fill in about 50 bubbles on each card. Each card ordered one part for the motor pool. If you filled in the wrong bubble the thing would shut down for about an hour! http://www-03.ibm.com/ibm/history/hi...year_1975.html
Also, notice the info on fractals?

This is the first computer that I ever saw anyone buy to use in his room. It's programs ran on cassette tape: Attachment 159993

Go to this page and scroll down to the Osborne 1, this is the first computer that we ever used in the field to order parts, it took about an hour to send an order to a satellite then back to the U.S. : http://www.computerhistory.org/timeline/?category=cmptr
Here's a better pic, borrowed from Maximum PC : Attachment 159999

This one was the first computer in my house, in fact, it's still in my house, in the back room on the top of a storage cabinet, 20Mb hard drive, notice, that's Mb not Gb, 8Mhz processor, it takes 20 minutes to boot. Guys who bought the 80386 upgrade card were thrilled because the 386 version was called the X, add that to the SE and you have the Mac SEX: http://www.everymac.com/systems/appl...c_se_fdhd.html

The first computer I upgraded instead of fixed was Mindy's 386DX/40. She had a bookkeeping business when we met. It ran at 16mhz then if you hit the "Turbo" button it ran at 40Mhz. The base system cost her close to $1500-. First thing I added was a Cyrix Math co-processor, later we upgraded from a basic video card, I think it had 16 colors to a VGA card with 256 colors then the really big purchase was a Sound Blaster kit that was the whole length of the case and had a CD drive controller on it that you could actually install DOS games with. We later upgraded from IBM DOS 5.0 to MS DOS 6.1 and installed Windows 3.1!!! I still have 1mb simms, 30 pin simms, 72 pin simms, a WD Caviar 2340 that has a whopping 341.2Mb of storage on it. A Seagate ST3243A drive with an amazing 214Mb on it.

We have many other things, this place is like a Museum of old computer parts. After the 386DX40, the next computer we built was a Pentium, that's it, just a Pentium and since we were late adopters we missed out on the math co-processor bug. The local store wanted $4600- for a 486DX100 but I bought the parts for the Pentium for about $1200-, case and video card included. When we move, I'll take pictures of all this stuff for you guys.







Also, thanks very much for the compliment, in case you didn't know I've always been a bit of a writer. One more thing Enigma and I have in common.

Almost left out one of the oldest pieces of junk I ever worked on. I forget about it because it's at my feet, literally, I use it to block away the power cords so the dogs don't unplug things under the desk. It's a 286SX, a little trick they used to make a bigger profit from people, it was capable of running 32bit software on a 16bit processor. Capable, but not really reasonable. It came in a form factor that's known as the "Pizza Box", put it on your desk then put your monitor on it. I had to tell the lady that it couldn't be fixed. Google "Dallas Clock battery" and you'll see why.

Oh yeah, you're absolutely right, people are always jumping lanes by overclocking, processors, motherboards, video cards, some people even boost the juice to thier HDD's to see if they can get *more power* out of them. Did I just hear Tim Allen grunting??

Optimist? I can't think of being any other way. Hmmm maybe a drunken doomsayer?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


HEY GUYS!!! check this out!








i couldn't wait till i got home to open it up and take a look see









and the box at home on the counter


STRIKER!!!!!! You put a $4500- DSLR on the dashboard???









Bad Striker!! Never ever do that again! If that baby breaks I will cry!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


STRIKER!!!!!! You put a $4500- DSLR on the dashboard???









Bad Striker!! Never ever do that again! If that baby breaks I will cry!!










only $480









and we were stopped at a light.. and i was being ninja fast with my phone...


----------



## Enigma8750

Lol


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
only $480









and we were stopped at a light.. and i was being ninja fast with my phone...
















Allright, since you were stopped it's ok but at any price it's wrong to put it up there when the car is moving. If you're gonna do that might as well ship it to me.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, gang. I need some help. Those that have been around a while know that I re-built the W/C loop in my Haf, oh a month and a Haf ago!







Oh, I'm so punny sometimes. So, there's this one thing that got neglected. It had something to do with this:
















I know, it's horrible, but when you live 1/2 block from the river in a desert in a crowded trailer, things get forgotten sometimes.







That's not the problem though, when I took that out it was to replace those noisy Zalman fans with the GT 1850's I bought. Then I found out there was this little problem. The GT's have this funny bracket in the corners:







This is a perfect example of why shrouds are used, see the pattern where the air actually gets through and how it's blocked by the motor and struts.

Can you see it? There's an opening on each end then then there's like this block in the center that only those skinny screwdrivers can fit into. Worse, on one side they point in one direction and the other way 'round on the other side. So you have one gap open to the corner, like in that picture, then the next gap faces the first gap, not out like the one above.









So, my rad is mounted: Case grill>fans>rad. The first part isn't really much of a problem since the outside screws go through the grill and into the fan holes. Then I have a problem because the next screw is supposed to fit in that corner, point down and mount into the rad. To assemble it, you have to mount the fans to the rad then from outside the case use fan screws to mount the fan/rad combo to the case grill. I could mount the fans under the rad in a pull setup but I still have this problem.

This is where I'm stuck:









Case fan screws head sits in there but that *#@% block stops the head from going through to the fan or rad, depending on the mount. The other way, I'd have to use the rad screw to go in that same slot then screw it into the rad. Like so:









Either way, I'm blocked. My thoughts, dremel it. Surely you jest & don't call me surley! Even if I could make an accurate cut there, I couldn't make one on the holes that face inward. Next, drill it out. Nope, that won't work because then the screw/ bolt head would have nothing to hold on to at the outer edge of the fan.

I checked around, the usual answer to this is to get bolts that go all the way through case/ fan/ rad then put a nut and washer at the end. I can't do that because if you go back to the dirty rad, the holes don't go through, they are "attaching" screws.









Any ideas?? Please??


----------



## mav2000

Use screws which can be done from the top of the fan housing, basically longer screws. or, you could look at filing down the extra plastic, which is what I had to do.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Use screws which can be done from the top of the fan housing, basically longer screws. or, you could look at filing down the extra plastic, which is what I had to do.

Filing with what? Maybe I need to take a pic of the inside corners that I'm talking about. Check back in a bit please. Oh, how do you find the exact length of long screw? Unless I put the fans on top, hold the rad on with 3 screws then stick a tube in and mark it. Like that??

Ok, should have realized this in the first place. Two corners point out like most fans then the other two point in. This is why using a Dremel or some other cutting tool would be tough. Here is the other corner:


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Filing with what? Maybe I need to take a pic of the inside corners that I'm talking about. Check back in a bit please. Oh, how do you find the exact length of long screw? Unless I put the fans on top, hold the rad on with 3 screws then stick a tube in and mark it. Like that??

Ok, should have realized this in the first place. Two corners point out like most fans then the other two point in. This is why using a Dremel or some other cutting tool would be tough. Here is the other corner:









....... i'd say, IF those were "made into the mold of the block for the corner's", then use a good - sharp Stanley knife blade
& cut out the 2_block portion's within the center of, to give you the clearance of using the Fan screw's you are acustom
to using. . . . {hope that sound'd rite...} otherwise, IF those are not "molded" into, i'd try and pop those adapter's out. . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## speedhunter

hi, i'm one of the owner of the scout, have been reading this thread from page 1, now just arrive on page 52







dont know when will finish reading it.

actually i have a problem. i'm using gigabyte 5850, which have cooler like above. the problem is, half of the air blown inside the case, which heat up the side panel during gaming. how do u overcome this?

thx


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speedhunter* 
hi, i'm one of the owner of the scout, have been reading this thread from page 1, now just arrive on page 52







dont know when will finish reading it.

actually i have a problem. i'm using gigabyte 5850, which have cooler like above. the problem is, half of the air blown inside the case, which heat up the side panel during gaming. how do u overcome this?

thx

MOAR FANS!

i would suggest swapping out the top fan for something more powerful AND adding one or 2 to the side panel AND (if you can) one more in the 5.25 inch bay

top is exhaust and the rest are intake.

the air flow in this case with the side fans is stellar so i wouldn't be too worried about it if you got one or 2 more


----------



## WTHbot

Hey I heard this case can't support an HD 5870?


----------



## Bradey

it does fit
it just requires the right m/b
or a simple dint


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Hey I heard this case can't support an HD 5870?


Not without modding or having a motherboard with the #1 PCIe slot high enough up on the board so it can slip into the optical drive bay


----------



## WTHbot

I'm guessing This is high enough.

Otherwise will this take a 5970 in that top slot?


----------



## Striker36

is the extreme even out yet?

if it is this is absolutely typical.... i spend the entire fun cash fund the day before something i want comes out lol

oh well i LOVE my new camera! so its worth it


----------



## WTHbot

Clicky


----------



## Striker36

AWSOME! now i can actually finish getting parts for my reactor build!

reps for you!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


I'm guessing This is high enough.

Otherwise will this take a 5970 in that top slot?


I know there are other boards out there that will fit the 5870 and the 8970 though I can't say for sure other than I know mine will allow it, the MSI 70FX-GD70. But that's with AMD. I feel the pain of not being being able to fit monster cards into this great little case. That's why I'm going to with something bigger when I build my next machine unless Cooler Master makes a revised Scout with bigger innards (ahem....Cooler Master????) If I had to make a recommendation of a case in similar price range that indeed had all the feature that would make the Scout a truly near perfect case it would be the Lian-Li Lancool PC-K62. I'm not trying to drive off of getting a Scout, but it is limited to what it can do. If you're into modding then you can make anything fit.

EDIT: After reviewing the screw locations in the middle of the that ASUS board the top PCIe slot aligns up with those screw locations as does the MSI board referred to so I'd say yes it'll work, but I can't guarantee it.


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


MOAR FANS!

i would suggest swapping out the top fan for something more powerful AND adding one or 2 to the side panel AND (if you can) one more in the 5.25 inch bay

top is exhaust and the rest are intake.

the air flow in this case with the side fans is stellar so i wouldn't be too worried about it if you got one or 2 more


currently the most powerfull fan i have in my place is the sickelflow, will it be enough? but i read that sleve bearing is not suitable for horizontal position. if it is enough, i will buy 2 of them to put on the side.

what color would make my case stand out if i wanna put ccfl in it?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


currently the most powerfull fan i have in my place is the sickelflow, will it be enough? but i read that sleve bearing is not suitable for horizontal position. if it is enough, i will buy 2 of them to put on the side.

what color would make my case stand out if i wanna put ccfl in it?


i personally would put it on the side first and get a Noctua 140mm fan for the top if you willing to spend a little and it doesn't even need to be super powerful just needs to get the stagnant air created by the video card to move

and for the light 
GO PURPLE!... but that's cus i haven't seen a true purple scout









i think green or red look killer. and blue (though i think its rather played out) looks pretty good in this thing in moderation


----------



## MlbrottarN

Striker here comes some tips from a fellow D3000-user.

When shooting the your PC use the Manual settings, set the Aperture too f/8.0 and the Shutter too 3 Seconds, set the ISO too 100 and place the camera on a soft surface let's say a pillow, a tripod is sooooooo much easier too use when you want some odd angels.

Nils @ MDPC-x has a good little guide for shooting computers. I've liniked it before but here it is again









Also, if you have photoshop shoot in RAW and get the plugin Adobe Camera Raw and edit the RAW files in that for the absolute best result.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


currently the most powerfull fan i have in my place is the sickelflow, will it be enough? but i read that sleve bearing is not suitable for horizontal position. if it is enough, i will buy 2 of them to put on the side.

what color would make my case stand out if i wanna put ccfl in it?


You said your side panel is heating up, are you reffering to the solid side panel that covers the back of the mobo tray ? The right side panel ? If thats the case then something must be pretty wrong.

If its the windowed side panel then if you can, do as Striker said(intake fans on side panel and stronger exhaust fan/s).

Also how is your wire management, is there lots of cable hanging around in the case ? This could impede air flow and lead to rising temps.

You say it happens whilst gaming, just for ****s and giggles, does it happen when the cpu alone is under load or is it when the gpu is under load ?

If you take off the side panel/s does it get better and can you feel where the heat is coming from ?


----------



## DefecTalisman

ooo, this is allot of scouts


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Striker here comes some tips from a fellow D3000-user.

When shooting the your PC use the Manual settings, set the Aperture too f/8.0 and the Shutter too 3 Seconds, set the ISO too 100 and place the camera on a soft surface let's say a pillow, a tripod is sooooooo much easier too use when you want some odd angels.

Nils @ MDPC-x has a good little guide for shooting computers. I've liniked it before but here it is again









Also, if you have photoshop shoot in RAW and get the plugin Adobe Camera Raw and edit the RAW files in that for the absolute best result.



hehehe im actually like 4 steps ahead of you their







i was spoke to a few guys over the last couple days that told me all that stuff and i have had that image as my wall paper for like 3 days


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
You said your side panel is heating up, are you reffering to the solid side panel that covers the back of the mobo tray ? The right side panel ? If thats the case then something must be pretty wrong.

If its the windowed side panel then if you can, do as Striker said(intake fans on side panel and stronger exhaust fan/s).

Also how is your wire management, is there lots of cable hanging around in the case ? This could impede air flow and lead to rising temps.

You say it happens whilst gaming, just for ****s and giggles, does it happen when the cpu alone is under load or is it when the gpu is under load ?

If you take off the side panel/s does it get better and can you feel where the heat is coming from ?

ok, let me try to sort it out. the gpu got 2 exhaust, 1 on the backplate, the other one on the end side inside the case (there is a hole there, most hd5850 reference cooler are like this). so the backplate just blow straight to the back of the case while the side blow 45 degree to the back, which hit the window side panel (the steel, not the clear/perspex one), which in the end of the day will heat up the side panel.

i know this direction when manually set the fan to 50% with the side panel detach, feel it with my hand. its only happen when the gpu is under load, the cpu got no problem thx to the cpu cooler.

i got quite clean cable management, so the cable wont block the air flow.

yes, it will be better without the side panel, but i prefer the side panel is in its place.

thx


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speedhunter* 
ok, let me try to sort it out. the gpu got 2 exhaust, 1 on the backplate, the other one on the end side inside the case (there is a hole there, most hd5850 reference cooler are like this). so the backplate just blow straight to the back of the case while the side blow 45 degree to the back, which hit the window side panel (the steel, not the clear/perspex one), which in the end of the day will heat up the side panel.

i know this direction when manually set the fan to 50% with the side panel detach, feel it with my hand. its only happen when the gpu is under load, the cpu got no problem thx to the cpu cooler.

i got quite clean cable management, so the cable wont block the air flow.

yes, it will be better without the side panel, but i prefer the side panel is in its place.

thx









than the fan solution should be just about perfect for you. infact you may even be able to get away with one fan pointing at the card


----------



## BriSleep

@ Striker. Ok, who told you about RAW first? Me or someone else. Also, you did get a giant memory card for that, right? RAW images are often double or triple that of .jpg's.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Striker. Ok, who told you about RAW first? Me or someone else. Also, you did get a giant memory card for that, right? RAW images are often double or triple that of .jpg's.









my sister like 3 years ago when she got hers and i was picking her brain for a month and yes. i got 2 16 gig SD cards for it when i got it and i have a bunch of smaller ones all around my house









and i have a couple pics i might show you guys later depending on how they look on the lappy but on the 3 inch LCD they look pretty decent actually


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
my sister like 3 years ago when she got hers and i was picking her brain for a month and yes. i got 2 16 gig SD cards for it when i got it and i have a bunch of smaller ones all around my house









and i have a couple pics i might show you guys later depending on how they look on the lappy but on the 3 inch LCD they look pretty decent actually









has it not been 24 hours yet,... When are we gonna see naked pictures of your........Rig.


----------



## Striker36

sorry E i didnt have much time to get in that room today.... except to grab tools.

i got some pictures from the dog walk behind my house though


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
HA!! Grade School. Not even you actually made a very informed reply.







The difference is, I've been using and working on computers since 1984, I've been studying them ever since.

Me too, although perhaps to a lesser extent. The first computer I was exposed to was around the same time. My father had two of these:










I remember entering in the Basic games from Run magazine when I was 3 or 4. I remember writing a program to alphabetize my spelling words (with some help from dad) when I was 5 or so.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
The first computer I upgraded instead of fixed was Mindy's 386DX/40. She had a bookkeeping business when we met. It ran at 16mhz then if you hit the "Turbo" button it ran at 40Mhz. The base system cost her close to $1500-. First thing I added was a Cyrix Math co-processor, later we upgraded from a basic video card, I think it had 16 colors to a VGA card with 256 colors then the really big purchase was a Sound Blaster kit that was the whole length of the case and had a CD drive controller on it that you could actually install DOS games with. We later upgraded from IBM DOS 5.0 to MS DOS 6.1 and installed Windows 3.1!!! I still have 1mb simms, 30 pin simms, 72 pin simms, a WD Caviar 2340 that has a whopping 341.2Mb of storage on it. A Seagate ST3243A drive with an amazing 214Mb on it.

I followed a similar upgrade path with my 386 too. I remember getting a couple of year old 1M Paradise VGA card from my father's company that was $1800 new. I had the same SoundBlaster card in mind. I have fond memories of writing down every used IRQ and DMA channel in the system so that I could set the jumpers on it before I installed it. I added a CD drive not too long after. I still have a bunch on those memory chips too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
We have many other things, this place is like a Museum of old computer parts.

Do you have one of these:










I threw mine out a few months ago because I needed more room in my home office. I tired to donate it to a computer museum, but nobody wanted it. I should have kept it and case modded it to fit something newer and more than 50MHz. I still all of the 5.25" full-height drives that were in one of the external storage cabinets.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i thought about that.
But i haven't gotten around to doing much but read the manual and like 40 shots of my Red Knight









first shot worth showing as seen in my work log









I love it! I have had quite a few digital cameras over the years and have only had a few that will let me set the focus variably, if at all. Only one came close to this and it was a Olympus SLR that I um, borrowed, from work for a year or two. It didn't take pictures near as nice as that though.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
I love it! I have had quite a few digital cameras over the years and have only had a few that will let me set the focus variably, if at all. Only one came close to this and it was a Olympus SLR that I um, borrowed, from work for a year or two. It didn't take pictures near as nice as that though.

that really isint that good







i need to get the white balance correct and drop the ISO ALLOT. but i LOVE the camera









if you like photography you should TOTALLY invest in a decent DSLR.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
that really isint that good







i need to get the white balance correct and drop the ISO ALLOT. but i LOVE the camera









*if you like photography you should TOTALLY invest in a decent DSLR.*

^This is a true statement.

And yeah Striker, there is one thing I don't think the others have told you just yet, in the options>Settings>Buttons>Timer/FN button, you can change so instead of choosing if you want 10sec delay or remote trigger or w/e you can choose too change the ISO, I find this very very handy


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
^This is a true statement.

And yeah Striker, there is one thing I don't think the others have told you just yet, in the options>Settings>Buttons>Timer/FN button, you can change so instead of choosing if you want 10sec delay or remote trigger or w/e you can choose too change the ISO, I find this very very handy









im actually looking at that page in the manual!


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
that really isint that good







i need to get the white balance correct and drop the ISO ALLOT. but i LOVE the camera









if you like photography you should TOTALLY invest in a decent DSLR.

Minor details. I was looking at saturation, detail and edge clarity/sharpness more than anything else. I've seen quite a few cameras recently that claim to be 10M pixel or better that take grainy shots of surprisingly poor quality.


----------



## Striker36

they are mostly correct on that BUT the lens in front of the 10 or 12.5 MP sensor is only big enough to clearly show on a small part of it lol

my D3000 actually gets full use of that 10MP


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Minor details. I was looking at saturation, detail and edge clarity/sharpness more than anything else. I've seen quite a few cameras recently that claim to be 10M pixel or better that take grainy shots of surprisingly poor quality.

Well most lower end DSLR with about 10M pixel don't handle high ISO well and that's probably why the pics end up grainy and of poor quality, probably all DSLR will produce a good pic with a low ISO, and the more you pay for the camera the better the pics get at Higher ISO, for example the Nikon D3s, it has a maximum ISO of 100 000, if it whould've had the same pic quality as let's say the D3000 which costs like 1/10'th of the D3s, you whould'nt be able too tell if the pic contained a cow or a woman, but with the D3s at that ISO the picture quality is not "stunning" as it is at lower ISO values but it is very very good.

Edit: I feel we're leaving the topic of the Thread once again


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Filing with what? Maybe I need to take a pic of the inside corners that I'm talking about. Check back in a bit please. Oh, how do you find the exact length of long screw? Unless I put the fans on top, hold the rad on with 3 screws then stick a tube in and mark it. Like that??

Ok, should have realized this in the first place. Two corners point out like most fans then the other two point in. This is why using a Dremel or some other cutting tool would be tough. Here is the other corner:









I would cut or grind out the corner (gusset?) between the front and back sections to end up with something more like a regular fan. Or go with the longer screws. The easiest way I could think of to measure for the screws would be like you said, but with a dowel or the stick part of a q-tip. Add a 16th to an 8th for the threads and use washers if they end up a hair too long.


----------



## Striker36

Bri: i would take a dremmel to it with a really small sanding drum. but im not sure how that would work with out seeing it in person..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


Me too, although perhaps to a lesser extent. The first computer I was exposed to was around the same time. My father had two of these:










I remember entering in the Basic games from Run magazine when I was 3 or 4. I remember writing a program to alphabetize my spelling words (with some help from dad) when I was 5 or so.

I followed a similar upgrade path with my 386 too. I remember getting a couple of year old 1M Paradise VGA card from my father's company that was $1800 new. I had the same SoundBlaster card in mind. I have fond memories of writing down every used IRQ and DMA channel in the system so that I could set the jumpers on it before I installed it. I added a CD drive not too long after. I still have a bunch on those memory chips too.

Do you have one of these:










I threw mine out a few months ago because I needed more room in my home office. I tired to donate it to a computer museum, but nobody wanted it. I should have kept it and case modded it to fit something newer and more than 50MHz. I still all of the 5.25" full-height drives that were in one of the external storage cabinets.


HA!!! Are you kidding? Right now we live in 14ft x 60ft trailer. That thing wouldn't even have room here. I gave it to a school when they still thought it was worth something. I recently gave about 6 cases, motherboards and processors to the community college just to be able to move around better. I might have 1 5 1/4 drive left, won't really know 'till we move. That didn't last long!

The biggest hunk of history we still have is a Panasonic 24pin Dot Matrix printer that can handle spread sheet sized paper. Other than one pin missing it still works fine.

Jolly-Swagman still has one of the original Sound Blaster CD drives and it works!







Check out those links in his sig line, it's in one of those builds. Dang IRQ's drove me nuts!! What did we have, like 10? Then Windows 3.1 would re-map the DMA's and I'd have to start all over. That Sound Blaster kit was what, around $500-? Now you get a x 16 DVD writer for $22-.









The thing I miss the most was DOS4GW, I loved writing up a custom menu so that when the system would boot, we could hit a number or highlight it, then go straight into any game, Windows or Dos we wanted.

If you were 4 when those no-display boxes came out that means you were born around what, '81 or was it '79? Can't be '79, that's when I went to Germany. Between '81 and '83, right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that really isint that good







i need to get the white balance correct and drop the ISO ALLOT. but i LOVE the camera









if you like photography you should TOTALLY invest in a decent DSLR.


Ok, Striker, you do know that if you take the photo in RAW, you don't have to mess with the white balance. You can do that post production. Low ISO, hmmm, does that camera even have a 50 setting? That's what we had to use on Kodachrome.









Well, I just replaced the TIM on one of the 480's I have. Maybe when I get back I'll post a pic, it actually wasn't bad, I've seen much bigger globs in pictures.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


ooo, this is allot of scouts




























Hey, DefecT!
Where is that pic from and what was in the spot where the pic placeholder is??


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, Striker, you do know that if you take the photo in RAW, you don't have to mess with the white balance. You can do that post production. Low ISO, hmmm, does that camera even have a 50 setting? That's what we had to use on Kodachrome.










 lowest it goes is 100. and i do know i can do it after the fact with the RAW file format but i like getting as much done in the camera as i can. my computer doesn't like PS too much. and i know verry little about how to use it any way... but im learning.... slowly lol


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


I would cut or grind out the corner (gusset?) between the front and back sections to end up with something more like a regular fan. Or go with the longer screws. The easiest way I could think of to measure for the screws would be like you said, but with a dowel or the stick part of a q-tip. Add a 16th to an 8th for the threads and use washers if they end up a hair too long.



....just cut out the #$%& block ( like a "V" for in the corners' ) with a good, Sharp Stanley knife ( or equivalent ) . . . . . and commence using your screw's . . .









mr-Charles . .









.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Here's my finished side panel window, the one the local glass place made and messed up with the measurements/centering of the holes. It will be used until I can get a CAD for this window to give the plastic company so they can whip one up on the CNC for me.










This beast is SILENT. I have to remove my headset, shut off everything else in the room and actually listen for the fans before I can hear anything. Getting rid of the OEM side-panel window makes a world of difference, because that stupid vent design causes all sorts of noise and allows too much un-filtered air in the case.

The rear and top exhaust fans are blowing room-temp air out at idle, but my idle temps for the three video diodes and overall CPU temps are currently...39c / 36c / 36c / 36c...in that order. The video diode temps aren't anything special, but the overall CPU temp is a bit high for being idle and at stock clocks. I may have to re-seat that H50 and see if that drops the temp. Ambient room temp I believe is around 78f. At night my over CPU idle temp has dropped down to around 29-30c, so maybe the ambient temp is a little higher than I thought and is actually having that much of an impact, guess I'll have to run a few more measurements to be sure.

Next on my list of things to do...have the new side-panel window made, patch up all the open areas of the case that allow too much un-filtered air in there, figure out where to stuff all the PSU wiring, make a false floor, order a second 5830, build a custom water cooling setup for just the two GPUs while leaving the Corsair H50 on the CPU, and remove the metal from the rear and top fan areas of the case to increase exhaust airflow. I may also try to do some front panel modding because the design of the front panel allows a ton of un-filtered air in through the bottom.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Here's my finished side panel window, the one the local glass place made and messed up with the measurements/centering of the holes. It will be used until I can get a CAD for this window to give the plastic company so they can whip one up on the CNC for me.










This beast is SILENT. I have to remove my headset, shut off everything else in the room and actually listen for the fans before I can hear anything. Getting rid of the OEM side-panel makes a world of difference, because that stupid vent design causes all sorts of noise.


....Hey, for being a "lightly_mess'd-up" one, It look's to be pretty good, there. . .








{ and WHAT fan's & filter's are those in there you are showing? }

mr-Charles . .









.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


....Hey, for being a "lightly_mess'd-up" one, It look's to be pretty good, there. . .








{ and WHAT fan's & filter's are those in there you are showing? }

mr-Charles . .









.


All my fans are CoolerMaster R4 120mm blue LED, it's the only fan I'll use.

The filters are either FilterRight, or a FilterRight knock-off, that I purchased from Xoxide.com for $3.75each + $6.70shipping for a total of $14.20. Whether they are the actual FilterRight brand or not doesn't really matter, that price was a steal for two 2-piece filters that are easily washable. You can get them in all sorts of colors, I chose black because they didn't have clear, and it actually turned out better than the clear ones.









If I were to take a better photo of the side-panel with the PC turned on, you will see that the top fan is crooked, and that the 4.5" holes to the left of center. It's not a huge deal, and it will work until I have a better window made the correct way.

I also plan on one day having this case painted/coated. A friend of a friend does cerakoting/etc on firearms, he did my XD-45 in digi-cam and it turned out great, so I may have him try to do that to this case.


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i personally would put it on the side first and get a Noctua 140mm fan for the top if you willing to spend a little and it doesn't even need to be super powerful just needs to get the stagnant air created by the video card to move

and for the light 
GO PURPLE!... but that's cus i haven't seen a true purple scout









i think green or red look killer. and blue (though i think its rather played out) looks pretty good in this thing in moderation


forget to reply u. purple? i got the zalman cpu cooler, which is blue, combine with stock fan which is red, resulting a bit purple-ish color in my case, so i think purple kinda suit that. i thought of white, but it will show out some wire of my psu.

in my place (malaysia) dont have that noctua to be willing to spend of









Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


All my fans are CoolerMaster R4 120mm blue LED, it's the only fan I'll use.

The filters are either FilterRight, or a FilterRight knock-off, that I purchased from Xoxide.com for $3.75each + $6.70shipping for a total of $14.20. Whether they are the actual FilterRight brand or not doesn't really matter, that price was a steal for two 2-piece filters that are easily washable. You can get them in all sorts of colors, I chose black because they didn't have clear, and it actually turned out better than the clear ones.









If I were to take a better photo of the side-panel with the PC turned on, you will see that the top fan is crooked, and that the 4.5" holes to the left of center. It's not a huge deal, and it will work until I have a better window made the correct way.

I also plan on one day having this case painted/coated. A friend of a friend does cerakoting/etc on firearms, he did my XD-45 in digi-cam and it turned out great, so I may have him try to do that to this case.


i see the fan spinning but dont have the blue color. do the led of the r4 can be turn off?


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


....Hey, for being a "lightly_mess'd-up" one, It look's to be pretty good, there. . .








{ and WHAT fan's & filter's are those in there you are showing? }

mr-Charles . .









.


I second that. It looks pretty damned good to me.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I also plan on one day having this case painted/coated. A friend of a friend does cerakoting/etc on firearms, he did my XD-45 in digi-cam and it turned out great, so I may have him try to do that to this case.


Cerakote is nice stuff. Was your xD one of the older ones with the crappy finish that pitted? Even though it was new in the box I double-checked the production date on my before I bought it. But back on topic...the Scout would last forever with that coating. You'd wear yourself out changing components before you wore it out.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Cerakote is nice stuff. Was your xD one of the older ones with the crappy finish that pitted? Even though it was new in the box I double-checked the production date on my before I bought it. But back on topic...the Scout would last forever with that coating. You'd wear yourself out changing components before you wore it out.

My old XD-40 had the pre-melanite coating that faded/pitted, Springfield Armory recoats them for free, all you pay for is shipping. All the other XDs I've owned over the last few years were the newer ones.

If you're in to the XD, check out xdtalk.com. I've been on there for quite a while.

...XD > glock.


----------



## Striker36

hehe ill stick to my Sig 232 tyvm

it shoots lazers and its easily concealed on a tall gangaly skinny guy like me

(i DO have a permit for it and a concealed carry license)


----------



## gwpjr

So Striker left me with camera envy and I started playing around with my consumer Canon and took some new pics:










































FYI: I have both NY and Utah permits.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


So Striker left me with camera envy and I started playing around with my consumer Canon and took some new pics:










































FYI: I have both NY and Utah permits.


Nice.

Oh...did you know that some jerk posted a public list of everyone in NY that holds a permit? I forgot the url, but it's been getting attacked left and right by certain people that don't like the website very much. In fact, I think someone put the url somewhere on 4chan for them to have some fun. Just some things I've heard.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


So Striker left me with camera envy and I started playing around with my consumer Canon and took some new pics:

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=16327
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=16326
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=16325
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=16324









FYI: I have both NY and Utah permits.


first off








those shots actually came out pretty well. could use a little more light and some playing with the white balance (could be the light too)

second. that scout looks NICE

and the Glock looks like a Glock


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


....just cut out the #$%& block ( like a "V" for in the corners' ) with a good, Sharp Stanley knife ( or equivalent ) . . . . . and commence using your screw's . . .









mr-Charles . .









.


Hey!! Guess what? That's what I happened to have been doing while you posted this.









I got some titanium blades for a different project last week, I'm using one of them and it cuts like soft plastic! Drilling sure would have been easier though.









Edit, @speedhunter. Yes, if you connected the R-4's up the same way the stock fans were connected then you may have turned the LED off with the switch on top of the case.

@ gwjpr. Striker is right, you can tell specifically because in one pic your sleeving looks red, in the other orange. Enigma is a wiz at making these pics pop though. Maybe he'll do yours!

@ Y'all, something I'd like to share. If you are going to replace TIM on anything you might want to buy a tube of IC Diamond. It's supposed to take 2 hours or up to a week to cure, but I've already got a difference and it's been running 20min. The auto fan control seems to try to keep the temp at 93c or below. In that condition I've got a 2c temp drop already. With the fan on full speed and the GPU is at 93% which is where it tests at, the temp is 7c cooler.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


first off








those shots actually came out pretty well. could use a little more light and some playing with the white balance (could be the light too)

second. that scout looks NICE

and the Glock looks like a Glock


That pistol is far superior to a Glock. It is a Springfield Armory XD. The best tupperware pistol ever made.


----------



## gwpjr

It was all over a couple of our local talk shows a few days ago. Technically it is all public record anyway. I don't like the fact that now a thief with internet access can pick which houses to check for free guns. I checked and I'm on the list. At least I have a safe.

http://www.whospackingny.com/


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


That pistol is far superior to a Glock. It is a Springfield Armory XD. The best tupperware pistol ever made.


lol fare enough. the only Springfield armory weapon i have is a 1911. and that thing is INCREDIBLE they do make a solid weapon.

but i like my Sig and my Remmys.

and i cant stand Glocks....


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


It was all over a couple of our local talk shows a few days ago. Technically it is all public record anyway. I don't like the fact that now a thief with internet access can pick which houses to check for free guns. I checked and I'm on the list. At least I have a safe.

http://www.whospackingny.com/


ALL of the weapons in my house have trigger locks on them AND they are in a locked safe


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Everything I own is kept in the safe, except my daily ccw piece which is a Taurus PT1911SS. It's on me in the crossbreed holster at all times, and while I sleep it is clipped to the side of the bed still in the holster. Only taken out for cleaning, ammo rotation and range time.









edit: Gotta post a pic if I'm going to be talking about it.


















I use DoubleTap for SD and WWB for range.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


first off








those shots actually came out pretty well. could use a little more light and some playing with the white balance (could be the light too)


Lighting in my home office is tough. It is a small room and there aren't many ways of providing indirect lighting. The white balance is WAY off on these too. The walls are actually more of a rose color.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


Everything I own is kept in the safe, except my daily ccw piece...


Even the Scout? That's hardcore.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


Even the Scout? That's hardcore.










I'm pretty sure he meant weapons.







Better safe than sorry and in jail.


----------



## Striker36

more so in the south... but very true none the less


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey!! Guess what? That's what I happened to have been doing while you posted this.









I got some titanium blades for a different project last week, I'm using one of them and it cuts like soft plastic! Drilling sure would have been easier though.







. . . . .

@ Y'all, something I'd like to share. If you are going to replace TIM on anything you might want to buy a tube of IC Diamond. It's supposed to take 2 hours or up to a week to cure, but I've already got a difference and it's been running 20min. The auto fan control seems to try to keep the temp at 93c or below. In that condition I've got a 2c temp drop already. With the fan on full speed and the GPU is at 93% which is where it tests at, the temp is 7c cooler.


. . . . _*SOooo*_, how did it work for ya in just cutting out each of those corner's to fit your screw's of choice???

...and then, you are stating: it IS better to re-apply with using IC Diamond - TIM over MX 3 or even OCZ-Freeze??? 
. . .hmmmmm ? ? ?







...gonna need to do some more research upon this . . .







; nothin against your word's and all, 
i thought i just read somewhere about's this OCZ-Freeze was some outragious Tim, gotta find that article again;
as well as more about's using this IC Diamond stuff. . . . But, thank's for the Head's UP Aware/Alert - New's for this . . .









mr-Charles . .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*











more so in the south... but very true none the less


We don't need to be invaded, our Government is letting the ******* world take us us over without even setting foot on our soil.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


We don't need to be invaded, our Government is letting the ******* world take us us over without even setting foot on our soil.


not the point i was trying to make....but also a valid point.


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


All my fans are CoolerMaster R4 120mm blue LED, it's the only fan I'll use.

The filters are either FilterRight, or a FilterRight knock-off, that I purchased from Xoxide.com for $3.75each + $6.70shipping for a total of $14.20. Whether they are the actual FilterRight brand or not doesn't really matter, that price was a steal for two 2-piece filters that are easily washable. You can get them in all sorts of colors, I chose black because they didn't have clear, and it actually turned out better than the clear ones.









If I were to take a better photo of the side-panel with the PC turned on, you will see that the top fan is crooked, and that the 4.5" holes to the left of center. It's not a huge deal, and it will work until I have a better window made the correct way.

I also plan on one day having this case painted/coated. A friend of a friend does cerakoting/etc on firearms, he did my XD-45 in digi-cam and it turned out great, so I may have him try to do that to this case.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey!! Guess what? That's what I happened to have been doing while you posted this.










I got some titanium blades for a different project last week, I'm using one of them and it cuts like soft plastic! Drilling sure would have been easier though.









Edit, @speedhunter. Yes, if you connected the R-4's up the same way the stock fans were connected then you may have turned the LED off with the switch on top of the case.

@ gwjpr. Striker is right, you can tell specifically because in one pic your sleeving looks red, in the other orange. Enigma is a wiz at making these pics pop though. Maybe he'll do yours!

@ Y'all, something I'd like to share. If you are going to replace TIM on anything you might want to buy a tube of IC Diamond. It's supposed to take 2 hours or up to a week to cure, but I've already got a difference and it's been running 20min. The auto fan control seems to try to keep the temp at 93c or below. In that condition I've got a 2c temp drop already. With the fan on full speed and the GPU is at 93% which is where it tests at, the temp is 7c cooler.


i assume the R4 got its own led wire to connect on the led switch like the stock on scout, rite?

also, would the R4 suitable to be put on top horizontal?

i think want to change all the fan to R4, that is the most value/performance i have in option rite now, will connect all of them to fan controller, so will need 6 new R4 fan, a Lamptron fan controller.

finaly, help me decide plz







which lamptron do suit the front panel?








# LAMPTRON FC-5 / FC-6









# LAMPTRON FC-4









# LAMPTRON FC-3

















# LAMPTRON FC-3 Limited Edition (A/B)









# LAMPTRON FC-2









# LAMPTRON Fan-Atic: 5-port (5V / 7V)

Only the 1st can change the color of led display, other only blue led. My case color theme would be red/blue since i have an ati there, but intel color theme is blue







also my zalman led is already blue, i'm not good in matching color though

sorry for too many product images, dont want too many click for u guys to see what i'm talking about


----------



## Striker36

the R4 *DO NOT* have a separate LED power wire. and for the fan controller i would take the first one or the FC2


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
the R4 *DO NOT* have a separate LED power wire. and for the fan controller i would take the first one or the FC2

Correct. One would have to modify them in order to control the LEDs, which has been done before...personally, I wouldn't mess with those tiny LED wires.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Thanks for our New Members.. Semper Fi.. DO or DIE..

New Members

Gigz : i5 750/5770

hooah212002: 720BE 3.5/9800 GTX+

IznastY: The Slayer 940BE/5770 Gigabyte board

vrydstrbd: The Worker. i7 860/8800 P55 Evga Mobo

baldo_1013: Master Photographer. i5 750/GTX260

notdeadyet: Ph II x4/5770 X-Fire 

LooN! : i7 920 D0 / GTX 260

Electroneng : Core I7 920 DO @ 3.86GHZ / 2X 5850 X-Fire

devilsx / AM2+ 5000 BE / X1650 Pro Named ANGEL

nootcakes: Agent Smith - AMD 945/5750 Sapphire

MortuusVir: Possibly Cancerous/Core 2 [email protected]/ATI 5750 1Gb.

vanguardXIII/Biasa Saja.. Ph 2 B55X2/ 4870 Ati

Magnaat: i5/9800 El Cheapo i5

Game_oveR/965 BE / 2x5770 Vapor X

ArmageddonAsh: [email protected]/5850

angrysnail: Dark Fury: ASUS Crosshair 955/5850 Toxic

ReaperMan: Storm Reaper Gigabyte P55 i7 860/5770

HeliXpc: Monster eVGA Classified E760/Xeon W3520 - 4.2GHZ/2x nVidia GTX 480 SLi 

MGS2078 : i7 [email protected]/5870 Toxic 2Gig

thefez: Black Reign Q9400/9600GT

mcdogi : Australia

Crucial09: Core i7 870 4ghz/ OC'd 285

gwpjr: Phenom II X4 945 : ATI 5750

Shiggins: i7-930/Sapphire Vapor X 5770

simtafa: Q9550 2.83 Ghz OC'd 3.4Ghz/GT220 1GB

dead_buzzard: i7-930 @ 2.8GHz/XFX HD 5850

DQ Hero: Former Storm Scout owner and Knowledge Base.

Nwanko: [email protected] (1.312V)/Sapphire 5850 1GB - 5870 Asus Bios(975|1200)(1.2V)


phillipjos: [email protected]/evga gtx-275

mad wolf:core i7 860/nvidia gtx 275

More New members.

Kurei:Robotics and AI engineer









cipher_phinx: i7 Core 940/Gigabyte Geforce GTX 285

CaveLake08: Professional Gamer and first time Builder

novaking: Athlon 6000+/XFX9400 GT .

Izliecies: Latvian Royal Emissary

MaxBlast_NL : Quality Control Specialist

Lazloisdavrock : Capt. Morgan 

zac.roject Eleanor II- i7 920

DrBrownfinger : AMD 965 / MSI 790FX GD70

greggtr316:Blessing in Disguise

systemviper:BloodRAGE Dreams

LivTheStories:Codename 2k

NicksTricks007: Drago Rosso

antipesto93 : i7 920 4.2ghz W/HT 1.34v / GTX260 o/c'ed

Monsk: Core i7 920 @ 4.0 ghz/Fermi 480 









sect9: E5200 3.83ghz/ 5770









GeekInSaNe: E5200 4.2GHz/SLI 260x2









infected rat : i7 920 / GTX 285

cmscout : AMD Madness 965 @ 4.0 GHz/Nvidia 9800 GTX 675M

ydna666 : 955/5850 o/c to 3.8

-Crash-AMD B50 X4 @ 3.5GHz/XFX HD5770

bigfatwilly: Intel Q8200/Palit 8400GS

GsxR1000Ryda: 965BE @ 3.8Ghz /NB @ 2.8Ghz/260GTX (750,1500,1250)

cjc75: AMD Phenom II x4 955BE/C3 - 3.910ghz @ 1.475v/Sapphire HD 5850



Whoa! We have THAT many new members?! RIGHT ON! Welcome new scouts!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


The thing I miss the most was DOS4GW, I loved writing up a custom menu so that when the system would boot, we could hit a number or highlight it, then go straight into any game, Windows or Dos we wanted.


You can still have those nifty little menus with the use of win dos and a batch file







Then simply put it in your startup and set your console to open full screen by right clicking its tab and going properties









eg :

save as whatever.bat

Code:


Code:


: Written By DefecTalisman
: 16-06-2010

ECHO off
cls
title Startup Console
color 0a
cls

:HEADER
cls
Type "..\\startup_lvl1_header.txt"

set choice=
set /p choice=Please enter your choice (1 to 5 or t or q or s)
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='1' goto CMDLINE
if '%choice%'=='2' goto 
if '%choice%'=='3' goto 
if '%choice%'=='4' goto 
if '%choice%'=='5' goto 
if '%choice%'=='q' goto QUIT
if '%choice%'=='Q' goto QUIT
ECHO "%choice%" is not valid please retry
GOTO HEADER

:CMDLINE
cls
echo Type exit to return to menu
call cmd
cls
goto HEADER

:QUIT
cls
ECHO Are you sure you want to Quit?
set choice=
set /p choice=Please enter your choice (y or n)
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='y' exit
if '%choice%'=='Y' exit
if '%choice%'=='n' goto HEADER
if '%choice%'=='N' goto HEADER
ECHO "%choice%" is not valid please retry
GOTO QUIT

I am not sure if this will work in windows 7 win dos, as I have never even used it. I know it works in Vista win dos, as this was why I went with this method. Somewhere between XP & Vista they decided to get rid of the "choice" command :s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey, DefecT!
Where is that pic from and what was in the spot where the pic placeholder is??


That was Rage 2009 here in South Africa, I want to attend rage 2010 to see what its like and see what people are doing in this country. Coolermaster has big presence here it seems









On another note, has anyone here painted the quick 5.25" drive latch things ? 
I took photos of taking them out and will write a little how to in a bit(really easy to do).


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


. . . . _*SOooo*_, how did it work for ya in just cutting out each of those corner's to fit your screw's of choice???

...and then, you are stating: it IS better to re-apply with using IC Diamond - TIM over MX 3 or even OCZ-Freeze??? 
. . .hmmmmm ? ? ?







...gonna need to do some more research upon this . . .







; nothin against your word's and all, 
i thought i just read somewhere about's this OCZ-Freeze was some outragious Tim, gotta find that article again;
as well as more about's using this IC Diamond stuff. . . . But, thank's for the Head's UP Aware/Alert - New's for this . . .









mr-Charles . .









.


Haven't got to the point where I can put a screw in the fans yet but it looks like it won't be a problem.









I can not tell you yet if the IC Diamond works any better than the MX-3. I haven't done that card yet. In the charts I've seen it's supposed to be 1-5c cooler than MX-3 but if you have or had planned on using AS-5, you're much better off using the IC diamond.

If you already have the OCZ stuff, don't change it, it's pretty new so there aren't a whole lot of studies on it but it looks like it's only .5-1c higher.

I mainly meant, over stock TIM, with the exception of the H50's, be it a Cpu or Gpu, you're better off replacing it.

I have pics but I'll post them later.







Mine actually wasn't nearly as bad as most others I've seen.

Go to innovationcooling.com for the charts they have.

I was working on numbers for you but Mindy came in and messed me up. I've got 4 ways to do a formula now and they all came out different.

@ Y'all. I asked this before, tell me, if I have 65.71 and 58.19, how do I find out what percent 58.19 is of 65.71. My answer came out as 11.43%. Is this correct?

Edit: Never mind, I figured it out. It's 12.9 percent more.


----------



## mcdogi

Yep they are bright, and enough to light inside of the case


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


So Striker left me with camera envy and I started playing around with my consumer Canon and took some new pics:











This picture I realy like









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Y'all. I asked this before, tell me, if I have 65.71 and 58.19, how do I find out what percent 58.19 is of 65.71. My answer came out as 11.43%. Is this correct?

Edit: Never mind, I figured it out. It's 12.9 percent more.


And for those wondering what he did too calculate it since he didn't share his marvels, just Divide 65.71 with 58.19 you will get something like 1.129 which means that 65.71=1.129 times larger than 58.19 hence the 12.9% differance


----------



## Enigma8750

BRI.. ITS DREMEL TIME









its dremel time.. Cut everything except for the mount on the bottom but cut the rest of it straight across at a / 45 Degree Angle.. No problems..

or use rubber mounts.. They are pretty stout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


i assume the R4 got its own led wire to connect on the led switch like the stock on scout, rite?

also, would the R4 suitable to be put on top horizontal?

i think want to change all the fan to R4, that is the most value/performance i have in option rite now, will connect all of them to fan controller, so will need 6 new R4 fan, a Lamptron fan controller.

finaly, help me decide plz







which lamptron do suit the front panel?








# LAMPTRON FC-5 / FC-6









# LAMPTRON FC-4









# LAMPTRON FC-3

















# LAMPTRON FC-3 Limited Edition (A/B)









# LAMPTRON FC-2









# LAMPTRON Fan-Atic: 5-port (5V / 7V)

Only the 1st can change the color of led display, other only blue led. My case color theme would be red/blue since i have an ati there, but intel color theme is blue







also my zalman led is already blue, i'm not good in matching color though

sorry for too many product images, dont want too many click for u guys to see what i'm talking about


I like the first one.


----------



## Enigma8750

Three of the coolest pictures I have seen in months.. Strike.. you got to take some pictures quick man.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Filing with what? Maybe I need to take a pic of the inside corners that I'm talking about. Check back in a bit please. Oh, how do you find the exact length of long screw? Unless I put the fans on top, hold the rad on with 3 screws then stick a tube in and mark it. Like that??

Ok, should have realized this in the first place. Two corners point out like most fans then the other two point in. This is why using a Dremel or some other cutting tool would be tough. Here is the other corner:









2 inch Screw.. Self tapping.


----------



## Striker36

Gen E: im NOT taking pictures of the weapons. maybe some of the better looking ones but not the majority of them. and ill get nakeds of the scout today before im done lunch









and my Girl friend might be coming home this weekend with a new hair cut... i _LOVE_ girls with short hair


----------



## Enigma8750

I have Three PCs to fix guys so I'm gonna Miss you guys for a few days..

I love you all..

General Enigma


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have Three PCs to fix guys so I'm gonna Miss you guys for a few days..

I love you all..

General Enigma



awwwww come back soon boss!


----------



## Rockr69

Though not the brain melting mod I promised a few months ago I have taken an idea from a member and applied it to my Scout ( I can't remember who it was, so whomever the person is chime in and claim credit







). Ive stealthed my dvd drive. The cost was less that $5 and the results rock! Heres what I did;

Using my dremel I trimmed all the tabs off my extra slot cover like this









Using a couple of screws on the right side of the case to secure the drive I recessed the dvd drive in just enough so the grill would line up flush with the rest of the slot covers, though it's hard to tell form this photo. I also used a black Sharpie to color over the drive labels on the tray front









Then using these which I picked up at my local hardware store I placed two squares on the front of the drive tray cover as seen in the above photo.









All that was left to do was to line up the grill and stick it on.









The best part is because of the curved profile of the drive tray cover the grill is not rigid and flexes just enough to allow me to press on the lower right hand corner to activate the eject button!









Total stealth and about a half hour including going to the hardware store!

One note though the tooless drive lock no longer aligned with the holes in the drive and I didn't want to drill new holes. I just slid the mechanism all the way forward for the clamping effect of the pegs pressing against the side of the drive. The drive is rock solid with no vibrations. Win Win!


----------



## mr-Charles

...here's a view of "*Other*" Fan's-corner's, for which you can see YOU are lucky you can see "somewhat" through your's...








>>>{ checkout the view closely at the first Fan's corner = Block'd_completely. . . now Who's brand is it???







} . . .
. . . your lucky you didn't have a cut-out/grind-out job of 4 corner's for this as i have done so for other's & PC work . . .


















ooooO-K; . now lookie WHO's Fan is What for the corner's? ! ? ! ! . . . 
again, just a few sampling's to show . . . .


















YEP, that's right some= *CM Fan's* with the "*SOLID*" corner's for What i had to modd-out for 4(ea) corner's, 
{2 put screw's in like you are 2 use}, for some PC work on other's . .







. . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Striker36

as promised









as you can see a rather important part is missing from the pile









found it









and a fun one


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
as promised










. . . . . YEPPER's . . . . . look's Totally " STRIPPED" there Striker36 . . .








......







{ really "Naked" of a PC . . . down 2 the Bone . . .







}

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
. . . . . YEPPER's . . . . . look's Totally " STRIPPED" there Striker36 . . .








......







{ really "Naked" of a PC . . . down 2 the Bone . . .







}

mr-Charles . . .









.









hehe


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Ok, so I'm having a possible problem with my new build.

My CPU @ idle and stock clocks, is running at about 38c and that is with the C1E support and CaQ turned on in BIOS. I pulled the H50, re-cleaned it and the CPU heat spreader, re-applied the Zalman rev1 compound this time adding just a little more than I did before since it was a super thin layer, then installed the H50 in such a way that when it was turned/locked it didn't make contact with the CPU until mounted down.

Some google searching turned up quite a few people with the c2 and c3 965 Black Editions having the same idle temp on water and air...I don't understand, the H50 is water so in theory it should keep the CPU cooler as long as the ambient temp is below 38c, right?

Anyways...what can I do about this, or is it considered normal? My radiator is in the 5.25" bay with an R4 pushing air, so even though the rad is being cooled with fresh air it is blowing through the rad and across my RAM and CPU before being exhausted. Maybe I should mount the rad in the back of the case?









Under 100% load my CPU temp maxes out at 52c. Currently, with firefox / teamspeak / steam / everest / bfbc2 running, it is at a steady 48c. This H50 doesn't seem to be maintaining a lower idle temp and lower load temp compared to the one I had on my overclocked E8400 rev2 build. Maybe I have a defective cooler?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *striker36* 









do want!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Ok, so I'm having a possible problem with my new build.

My CPU @ idle and stock clocks, is running at about 38c and that is with the C1E support and CaQ turned on in BIOS. I pulled the H50, re-cleaned it and the CPU heat spreader, re-applied the Zalman rev1 compound this time adding just a little more than I did before since it was a super thin layer, then installed the H50 in such a way that when it was turned/locked it didn't make contact with the CPU until mounted down.

Some google searching turned up quite a few people with the c2 and c3 965 Black Editions having the same idle temp on water and air...I don't understand, the H50 is water so in theory it should keep the CPU cooler as long as the ambient temp is below 38c, right?

Anyways...what can I do about this, or is it considered normal? My radiator is in the 5.25" bay with an R4 pushing air, so even though the rad is being cooled with fresh air it is blowing through the rad and across my RAM and CPU before being exhausted. Maybe I should mount the rad in the back of the case?









Under 100% load my CPU temp maxes out at 52c. Currently, with firefox / teamspeak / steam / everest / bfbc2 running, it is at a steady 48c. This H50 doesn't seem to be maintaining a lower idle temp and lower load temp compared to the one I had on my overclocked E8400 rev2 build. Maybe I have a defective cooler?

the H50 is on par with the top end air coolers. the numbers you are getting are just about right.

their are a couple limiting factors of the H50 that hold the H50 back. like the small radiator

i wouldn't worry about it too much but if you are you can head over to the water cooling section here and post your question in the H50 owners group thread and see what they say


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
do want!

i <3 Nils









that stuff is worth EVERY PENNY i went around looking for all kinds of it and NOTHING is as good as that MDPC-X sleeve.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i <3 Nils









that stuff is worth EVERY PENNY i went around looking for all kinds of it and NOTHING is as good as that MDPC-X sleeve.

I will hopefully get away an order on some of it next week after Dreamhack (worlds biggest LAN party hosted in my hometown) ^^


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Ok, so I'm having a possible problem with my new build.

My CPU @ idle and stock clocks, is running at about 38c and that is with the C1E support and CaQ turned on in BIOS. I pulled the H50, re-cleaned it and the CPU heat spreader, re-applied the Zalman rev1 compound this time adding just a little more than I did before since it was a super thin layer, then installed the H50 in such a way that when it was turned/locked it didn't make contact with the CPU until mounted down.

Some google searching turned up quite a few people with the c2 and c3 965 Black Editions having the same idle temp on water and air...I don't understand, the H50 is water so in theory it should keep the CPU cooler as long as the ambient temp is below 38c, right?

Anyways...what can I do about this, or is it considered normal? My radiator is in the 5.25" bay with an R4 pushing air, so even though the rad is being cooled with fresh air it is blowing through the rad and across my RAM and CPU before being exhausted. Maybe I should mount the rad in the back of the case?









Under 100% load my CPU temp maxes out at 52c. Currently, with firefox / teamspeak / steam / everest / bfbc2 running, it is at a steady 48c. This H50 doesn't seem to be maintaining a lower idle temp and lower load temp compared to the one I had on my overclocked E8400 rev2 build. Maybe I have a defective cooler?

On the high end your temp is quite good, however your idle temp sucks, but you know this already. To answer your question, yes mount the rad to the back as exhaust. The way I have mine is as follows; using hard drive mounting screws I mounted the rad directly to the case from the outside. Then using the Corsair mounting screws I mounted the fan to the rad as a pusher. With my PII X2 550 unlocked to four cores and OCd to 3.8 I'm idling @ 27c with an ambient temp of 19c.


----------



## Enigma8750

Darn,,, that Black and Green is so Choice man.. That camera is sticking some colors, Striker... Your so Cool.. and you have got to have that camera set up somewhere on a timer and get a Picture of that New Hair Style.

I love your shop... That is soo SWEEEEET.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i <3 Nils









that stuff is worth EVERY PENNY i went around looking for all kinds of it and NOTHING is as good as that MDPC-X sleeve.

I should have ordered from him when I sleeve my current PSU, but wanted something that would arrive quicker. I bought the TechFlex PET in bulk instead. It doesn't look bad, but not as good as the MDPC-X stuff. How long did you have to wait to get your kit?

What I'm wondering is what brand he is reselling in his kits. It looks very similar to the TechFlex CleanCut or some of their other multifilament braids.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Ok, so I'm having a possible problem with my new build.

My CPU @ idle and stock clocks, is running at about 38c and that is with the C1E support and CaQ turned on in BIOS. I pulled the H50, re-cleaned it and the CPU heat spreader, re-applied the Zalman rev1 compound this time adding just a little more than I did before since it was a super thin layer, then installed the H50 in such a way that when it was turned/locked it didn't make contact with the CPU until mounted down.

Some google searching turned up quite a few people with the c2 and c3 965 Black Editions having the same idle temp on water and air...I don't understand, the H50 is water so in theory it should keep the CPU cooler as long as the ambient temp is below 38c, right?

Anyways...what can I do about this, or is it considered normal? My radiator is in the 5.25" bay with an R4 pushing air, so even though the rad is being cooled with fresh air it is blowing through the rad and across my RAM and CPU before being exhausted. Maybe I should mount the rad in the back of the case?









Under 100% load my CPU temp maxes out at 52c. Currently, with firefox / teamspeak / steam / everest / bfbc2 running, it is at a steady 48c. This H50 doesn't seem to be maintaining a lower idle temp and lower load temp compared to the one I had on my overclocked E8400 rev2 build. Maybe I have a defective cooler?

That's the CPU probe, not core right? My 945 idles at around 30-32C or so when the ambient is about 22C. The core temp on my 945 is around ambient most of the time. Both of your numbers look a little high, but nothing terrible. What was the ambient when you ran your tests?


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
Gen E: im NOT taking pictures of the weapons. maybe some of the better looking ones but not the majority of them. and ill get nakeds of the scout today before im done lunch









and my Girl friend might be coming home this weekend with a new hair cut... i _LOVE_ girls with short hair









I hope I didn't offend anyone by my last picture. I seriously thought twice about it and then posted it anyone hoping nobody would mind.

I think Mrs. Striker36 would look good with short hair. Of course you'll have to update your avatar...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
I should have ordered from him when I sleeve my current PSU, but wanted something that would arrive quicker. I bought the TechFlex PET in bulk instead. It doesn't look bad, but not as good as the MDPC-X stuff. How long did you have to wait to get your kit?

What I'm wondering is what brand he is reselling in his kits. It looks very similar to the TechFlex CleanCut or some of their other multifilament braids.

I was going to remark that the close up shot on his website looks like the TECHFLEX clean cut that furryletters is selling on E-Bay for .23c US a foot for 1/4"


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I was going to remark that the close up shot on his website looks like the TECHFLEX clean cut that furryletters is selling on E-Bay for .23c US a foot for 1/4"

Thats exactly what I was thinking. I found a good source for TechFlex CC and am thinking about getting it for my next build. I've been trying to find some good side-by-side pics comparing the MDPC-X stuff to it though.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
I hope I didn't offend anyone by my last picture. I seriously thought twice about it and then posted it anyone hoping nobody would mind.

I think Mrs. Striker36 would look good with short hair. Of course you'll have to update your avatar...

Okay.. About the Gun.. No.. Hell no.. That got put on the top picture of the second set of pictures that I have because it is so cool.. I havent said anything but I was going to borrow a friend of mine's M'16 for a picture with My Scout..

Now on the Striker Short Hair Affair.. That girl would look good with a bald head.. I want a Kissy face for my next year Calendar Girl Shots...


----------



## gwpjr

@Enigma: Sweet. Glock Shock is a bit of a misnomer but I like it anyway. Might just change the name of my rig to xDShock...see below and thanks again for pushing me.

@Everyone: Got the second 5750 in today and installed it! The bad news is that something appears to have seriously borked up my RAID1 setup. I won't blame it on the video card because I have no proof and can't see how it would be the catalyst (no pun intended).

The only way I could get the thing to boot was by disconnecting the second drive and setting the BIOS back to IDE mode. Even then I had to run chkdsk and then recover from my last system restore point. I've NEVER had anything like it happen before. I suppose that part of it could be related to the last time I updated the BIOS, which set the BIOS back to defaults. Luckily that time I was just able to turn RAID back on and the config was still present. After that chkdsk ran and found some issues then too. So considering that this is the second time that chkdsk has run and recovered/deleted things, I'm probably due for a reload anyway. I've been looking for an excuse to pick up an SSD...


----------



## Striker36

wow lots of quotes here

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg156/BenPritchard/Nikon/DSC_0082.jpg

Darn,,, that Black and Green is so Choice man.. That camera is sticking some colors, Striker... Your so Cool.. and you have got to have that camera set up somewhere on a timer and get a Picture of that New Hair Style.

I love your shop... That is soo SWEEEEET.


its nice when its not full of boxes XD









and the black and green slat wall was just the cheapest one i could find







but i agree it looks grate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


I should have ordered from him when I sleeve my current PSU, but wanted something that would arrive quicker. I bought the TechFlex PET in bulk instead. It doesn't look bad, but not as good as the MDPC-X stuff. How long did you have to wait to get your kit?

What I'm wondering is what brand he is reselling in his kits. It looks very similar to the TechFlex CleanCut or some of their other multifilament braids.


took just a little over 2 weeks to get to my door

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


I hope I didn't offend anyone by my last picture. I seriously thought twice about it and then posted it anyone hoping nobody would mind.

I think Mrs. Striker36 would look good with short hair. Of course you'll have to update your avatar...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I was going to remark that the close up shot on his website looks like the TECHFLEX clean cut that furryletters is selling on E-Bay for .23c US a foot for 1/4"


its very smiler (we use the furry letters stuff at work) but its just a little tighter weave on the 1/8th stuff and the SATA sleeve (specifically made for Nils and MDPC-X







) is as close to perfect as i have ever seen sleeve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


Thats exactly what I was thinking. I found a good source for TechFlex CC and am thinking about getting it for my next build. I've been trying to find some good side-by-side pics comparing the MDPC-X stuff to it though.


like i said. they look very similar. a side by side picture wouldn't show you much but having worked with both the MDPC stuff seems (to me at least) to hold its self together a little better after excessive moving around

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay.. About the Gun.. No.. Hell no.. That got put on the top picture of the second set of pictures that I have because it is so cool.. I havent said anything but I was going to borrow a friend of mine's M'16 for a picture with My Scout..

Now on the Striker Short Hair Affair.. That girl would look good with a bald head.. I want a Kissy face for my next year Calendar Girl Shots...


 VERY YES!!!!!! M-16+ scout= PURE ACTION+BAD ASS maby when mines done ill take a couple with a couple of my weapons as well... i don't want to feel left out here









and while i agree with the bald thing... i think she would look sorta like the chick from V for Vendetta and i told her she should try it but she just started laughing.... lol

and im gona try and get to Smith soon (before i leave for my trip) and get some shots of her around the campus and im gonna ask for one specifically for you E









and back to the sleeve thing. no mater what you get when your sleeving some thing ALWAYS wrap some tape around the ends you cut at as close to the neutral diameter (with out pulling or expanding it) it keeps it from fraying about 90% of the time and makes it MUCH easier to make look good at the ends


----------



## Striker36

is any one else seeing lots of random colored pixels in some of my photos?

like the dark space in this one


----------



## gwpjr

@Striker: I'm not entirely sure this thread has a set topic, only a common theme. Excellent taste in music by the way. I will probably go with the TechFlex CC on the next build. I'm not patient enough to wait for the overseas shipping.


----------



## Enigma8750

No.. I don't see any Pixelation with the camera.. That little soldier shot looked awesome.. I think your gonna have to get to know your settings better maybe.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


@Striker: I'm not entirely sure this thread has a set topic, only a common theme. Excellent taste in music by the way. I will probably go with the TechFlex CC on the next build. I'm not patient enough to wait for the overseas shipping.










lol your right at this point but w/e









i LOVE my music... and Jina got those for me. "The Wall" is a first run (like a first edition book) that i had been looking for for a few years as im a colector of LPs and the other 2 are just INCREDIBLE bands if you like music that is more complex than 99.999% of the junk played on the radio








YouTube- DREAM THEATER - Forsaken one of the better songs on that album (and shorter lol)i really think Gen E will like the guitar from these guys. some of their riffs are just good. 







YouTube- Dream Theater - Panic Attack this one more of you may have heard. as its in one of those guitar hero like games (i don't know which one as i never played them)

and







YouTube- Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet
look up Porcupine Trees Sleep Together if you want to also. its another killer track

Porcupine Tree is a COMPLETELY different band than Dream Theater but they are equally complex and musically deep with many layers of individual parts of each track

and i was going to use the Furryletters stuff my self but i wanted to see how the MDPC stuff actually compared and i had time to waste on other stuff and after my math i found that it would result in roughly the same amount of money the way i was going to do it . im honestly impressed with it

EDIT: and Rocker would probably like Dream Theater too if he hasn't heard them before


----------



## BriSleep

@ Y'all, picked me up one of these today, it folds to about 4" thick, includes the saw guide and two sliding clamps: http://www.keter.com/products/foldin.../#measurements

@ Enigma. M-16 or AR-15?? Do they allow fully auto weapons in 'Bama? Have one here and spend 5 years in state prison.

@ mr-Charles. Slap my forehead and call me Homer because I didn't even compare old fan to new fan and think I could cut out the whole corner. Then, this fan is double the power of the old one so maybe the corners are that way for a reason?

@ Rockr. Wasn't it DefecT? If it was he'll probably be around later tonight. Yours looks great though. Wondering about the non standard placement of the screws to hold them in though, there is so much that doesn't fit in those brackets, a lot of Haf owners just chuck 'em.

@Striker. No, I don't see any artifacts in that black space, even on 400% enlargement. Maybe your card or monitor is coloring pixels? If you're going to edit photos you need and IPS monitor, even a cheapy is better than a TN monitor. Oh, love the garage, gotta figure how I'm going to do my wall.

@ johnny. I really think people worry too much about temps. I mean, high temps are one thing, if anything gets over 95c under Stress, no just Load, then it is too hot. If the ambient air is anything over 73f then system temps will increase. In the winter my cpu is a cool 24-27c but since it's warmed up it runs 30-37c. Those kind of temps have absolutely no effect on chips, they can run that way 24/7 for 10 years or more. If you're playing game and your temps, cpu or gpu get up to 95c and stay there, then you have a problem.

Also, the H50 isn't water, it's water and Glycol, Glycol is to prevent freezing, it doesn't help much with dispersing heat. Pure de-mineralized, distilled water has proven to be the best cooling medium since the first guy got the idea to cool his CPU with his cars heater core.









Sure you can do something, you can do what Rockr said to start, if you're not satisfied with that result you can use stronger fans and further than that you can use Shrouds. Here's a setup courtesy of our own mr-Charles: Attachment 160331

@ gwpjr. This applies to anyone running an *OverClocked* anything! You *NEVER* flash a bios on >any device< while the device is overclocked. Re-set everything in your system to "Load Defaults", then flash the bios. This also applies to Raid. If anything is in Raid 1, 0 or JBSOD, take it out while flashing a bios. Even if you're pluggin in a video card, you're supposed to "Load Defaults", install, boot to bios, make sure it says "Load Defaults" again, then let it start, if you had Raid, it won't go into Windows, it doesn't matter, you're letting the bios set it's parameters. Then shut down again, wait at least 90 seconds, re-load your old settings then let it boot. On an Evga mobo, it will double start then load, Windows often takes a long time after this so you wait about triple your regular load time, if it's not responding after that, you probably need to go to "Safe Mode" by hitting F8 while it's booting, clean out all your old drivers and re-load them.

I've done a lot of system testing in my time and as advanced as things get, you still need to set things back to Default when you make a change.

@ You guys. With the exception of Enigma and Rockr, I think of you like my sons. So, you know what special day is coming up?







*Fathers Day*. So when you're wondering what to get the old guy with Cataracts, fading hearing, Narcolepsy and other ailments, I just want you to consider this: http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/accessories/8a0f/








There are plenty of other sweet goodies here, so feel free to be creative!

Gotta go rest now guys, it's been a long month. One vid card DOA, one DEFECTIVE, exchanges to 2 different companies, lots and lots of testing. Man I'm sick of watching the Crysis, Pripyat and Heaven benchmarks!

Then this absolute insanity about this house we're getting. If they would have just listened to me when I said "what you're asking is _Illegal_", they would have spared everyone 6 weeks of nightmares and bickering. To come out in the end and say: "Ummm, gee, we're sorry, what we were trying to do _IS Illegal_ because you're getting a VA loan", is pretty useless when they've already subjected us to the *STRESSSSSSS*!!! I told them, my nervous system isn't like a normal persons, if this falls through after 4 months of hunting and almost 6 months of BS, then I'll just live out my days in this trailer alone!







So now, they're running like Jack Rabbits trying to get everything done in 10 days!! *HA!!!!! *You know how tempted I am to wait till the end then refuse to "Sign Zee Papers"??

Just letting you know I might not even look at the board tomorrow.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Rockr. Wasn't it DefecT? If it was he'll probably be around later tonight. Yours looks great though. Wondering about the non standard placement of the screws to hold them in though, there is so much that doesn't fit in those brackets, a lot of Haf owners just chuck 'em.


Thanks Bri. On the Scout theres actual screw slots on the back side of the drive bay, so it worked out good.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Thanks Bri. On the Scout theres actual screw slots on the back side of the drive bay, so it worked out good.

Yeah, same on the Haf. That's why we chuck these quick release things. On the Haf they're actually made of 7 parts including 2 springs, if you're not carefull when you take them off, everything everywhere. They took the idea from click pens and applied it to the drive locks. One click the pins go through, second click the pins come out but the alignment has to be perfect!









Oh, didn't even realize we're on a new page.


----------



## GoodInk

OK its been awhile but I have my Scout built and here some pics. I was really unhappy with window. It came all scratched up and didn't have time to mess with it so I used it. I think I might try some of that stuff for headlights on it.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Just moved my H50 radiator to a new location in my case.

*Before it was...

<rad | fan | front of case<

Now it is...

<rear of case | rad | fan<

The < symbols are direction of airflow.*

In the first setup, this was putting fresh air through the rad...but the rad was heating that air up before it blew across my RAM and CPU/H50 pump on its way to the rear and top exhaust fans. I believe this was the reason why my CPU idle was 38c.

Now I have the rad in the back of the case, sandwiched between the case and an R4. This isn't giving the rad the same cool air it was before, but having two intake R4s on the front and two intake R4s on the side all pulling in fresh filtered air is helping that rad stay nice and cool.

I probably should have made a note of the inner case temp before and after this modification to verify that this problem was true and has been resolved with the new rad location...but my CPU is now idling at 35c, and I don't believe the ambient room temp has dropped at all.

I also took all the spare PSU wiring from behind the PSU and below my HDD, coiled it all up with a zip-tie, and hid them on top of the HDD. Now the front lower intake fan pushes air past/under the HDD, through the cage towards the PSU. Before doing this, that intake air was hitting a big mess of cables, so there should be a decent drop in HDD temp now.

Edit : Does anyone sell a 120mm fan mounting bracket that fits in the 5.25" bay of the scout without modification? Currently I'm using 2 of the 3 block-off plates as a way to mount the fan below my optical drive, and this cuts down on that intake airflow a bit. I'd much rather have the fan properly mounted in there.

Edit 2 : CPU idle temp is back up to 37c, peaks out at 51-52c under 100% load with Orthos, so it doesn't look like moving the radiator made much difference. Oh well, I guess I can live with those numbers.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

If it is one thing I do not like about the Scout is the case sides, The shape of the window is such a drag when showing the components off imo, So I will be ordering a Sheet of Styrene plastic to make my case side panels.

I do a lot of 1/25 model truck building, so working with plastic is best for me, rather than metal. With a secure metal straight edge, and a sharp scribe, you can snap cut styrene panels with ease, You can weld styrene together using a chemical solvent also. I got some styrene strips here that will act as the lip that holds the case side flush to the case itself. This is just thinking out loud







But I will try it and document it.

I got my new crosshair IV and am glued onto the red white and black aesthetics. I got a order of MDPC sleeve and screws coming too, H50 and Corsair memory 2 fan cooler (for looks more than anything) Some G skill Flare's and a lamptron fc6 controller









Here is where Im thinking of getting the styrene.. http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/ite...2883&catid=715

Gonna try out some sign shops also

If the plan works.. I can get a nice flat side panel, with a flush rectangular window right over the motherboard area, so it can hide the hard drive bays and PSU area. (falsefloor will be made also)


----------



## Enigma8750

Sound really interesting Meatloaf.. Please share with us what you do..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
OK its been awhile but I have my Scout built and here some pics. I was really unhappy with window. It came all scratched up and didn't have time to mess with it so I used it. I think I might try some of that stuff for headlights on it.
























































Thats a pretty build man.. So you used Rivets on your side window.. Interesting..


----------



## Enigma8750

Bri...

Quote:

@ Enigma. M-16 or AR-15?? Do they allow fully auto weapons in 'Bama? Have one here and spend 5 years in state prison.
Whats the diff.. All you have to do is shave the Shear Pin a little and you get full auto.. But it can be a Magazine emptier if you shave it too much..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol your right at this point but w/e









i LOVE my music... and Jina got those for me. "The Wall" is a first run (like a first edition book) that i had been looking for for a few years as im a colector of LPs and the other 2 are just INCREDIBLE bands if you like music that is more complex than 99.999% of the junk played on the radio

YouTube- DREAM THEATER - Forsaken one of the better songs on that album (and shorter lol)i really think Gen E will like the guitar from these guys. some of their riffs are just good.
YouTube- Dream Theater - Panic Attack this one more of you may have heard. as its in one of those guitar hero like games (i don't know which one as i never played them)

and YouTube- Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet

look up Porcupine Trees Sleep Together if you want to also. its another killer track

Porcupine Tree is a COMPLETELY different band than Dream Theater but they are equally complex and musically deep with many layers of individual parts of each track

and i was going to use the Furryletters stuff my self but i wanted to see how the MDPC stuff actually compared and i had time to waste on other stuff and after my math i found that it would result in roughly the same amount of money the way i was going to do it . im honestly impressed with it

EDIT: and Rocker would probably like Dream Theater too if he hasn't heard them before


This band has Disturbed new sound, Ozzy Guitar Licks and Styx style.. it is a winner.. Really very great band.. Really Tight.. I wonder where they did the recording... It reminds me of the same place that Def Leppard did theirs.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Though not the brain melting mod I promised a few months ago I have taken an idea from a member and applied it to my Scout ( I can't remember who it was, so whomever the person is chime in and claim credit







). Ive stealthed my dvd drive. The cost was less that $5 and the results rock! Heres what I did;

Using my dremel I trimmed all the tabs off my extra slot cover like this









Using a couple of screws on the right side of the case to secure the drive I recessed the dvd drive in just enough so the grill would line up flush with the rest of the slot covers, though it's hard to tell form this photo. I also used a black Sharpie to color over the drive labels on the tray front









Then using these which I picked up at my local hardware store I placed two squares on the front of the drive tray cover as seen in the above photo.









All that was left to do was to line up the grill and stick it on.









The best part is because of the curved profile of the drive tray cover the grill is not rigid and flexes just enough to allow me to press on the lower right hand corner to activate the eject button!









Total stealth and about a half hour including going to the hardware store!

One note though the tooless drive lock no longer aligned with the holes in the drive and I didn't want to drill new holes. I just slid the mechanism all the way forward for the clamping effect of the pegs pressing against the side of the drive. The drive is rock solid with no vibrations. Win Win!


I love this technique.. I wonder if there is a way to hide the see through and just black it out.. It looks great Rocker..


----------



## BriSleep

@ johnny. Hey man! Well, it depends on what you mean by "fitting in the 5.25 bay without modding". I used this when I did Mindy's Scout: http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain...?reviews_id=99
It's around $25- including shipping, facing the case, it fits fine on the left, then on the right there's one of thos drive mount fins, I just took a pin hammer and tapped it down until the adapter fit.

Clee used the Scythe Kama bay adapter. These guys have it, but I don't think this is where he got his, I don't know this shop so check resellerratings.com to make sure they're ok: http://www.platinummicro.com/product...d=CCSCKB2000BK

This guys is one of our members, he used the Kama too: http://www.helixpc.com/wp-content/up...1_958x1277.jpg
This is his shop: http://www.helixpc.com/

@ GoodInk. Great rig, very clean!!







Oh, Enigma, or was it Rockr, has always recommended using Pledge on the window to make it clear & Shiny.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Bri...

Whats the diff.. All you have to do is shave the Shear Pin a little and you get full auto.. But it can be a Magazine emptier if you shave it too much..

Ummm, the diff is, it got my ex girlfriends husband 8 years in state prison.







It's amazing how far sound travels in the desert, an Arizona State Trooper was parked by the freeway 12 miles away and tracked the sound of auto fire and arrested him.

Also, if you posted that little instruction in public in Nevada you can get arrested. This is the state where it's perfectly legal for you to carry a _fully loaded_ gun on your hip, in your car, in your hands. If you put it out of sight though, like you want to put it in the glove box, you better put the bolt behind the seat, the firing pin in the trunk, the slide (if it's a pistol), in the baby's seat, & the bullets in the hubcaps. Because, if any of those parts are together, you're carrying a concealed weapon without a permit.









Am I the only one that has noticed this: Attachment 160351

This is Rockr's picture, taped under the table is a note that says "Goodies 4 the Scout, Do not throw away!!!"

And here is one of my all time favorite hilarious things to watch, Monty Pythons Lumberjack:







YouTube- Lumber jack song

Edit: I hope I don't get sanctioned for posting this but that skit came to the front of my brain because we were watching Waiting for God, before it started Erik Idle did a promo for the BBC, it was hilarious! The all time funniest commercial I've ever seen.

Then at the end of the first episode Diana said "All this Embuggerance is getting to me", I know what the British term Bugger means so I googled Embuggerance, which gives you this website for a free download: http://babylon.com/definition/Embuggerance/

Or this list for Embuggering: http://www.google.com/search?q=defin...rlz=1I7GGLL_en









Edit #2. for Enigma, read the top line, no, actually the second paragraph, again please.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Bri...

Whats the diff.. All you have to do is shave the Shear Pin a little and you get full auto.. But it can be a Magazine emptier if you shave it too much..


It takes a little more work than that, and there's been people paid visits for just talking about how to do the mods. The batfe don't play around when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


It takes a little more work than that, and there's been people paid visits for just talking about how to do the mods. The batfe don't play around when it comes to stuff like that.










Unnhhhh. johnny, go back and read my response, there's a reason he only wrote that part.









Edit, for addition: HA!!! I was just given the link to a Secret Society of Video Afficianados: http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ark-2-0-a.html


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


OK its been awhile but I have my Scout built and here some pics. I was really unhappy with window. It came all scratched up and didn't have time to mess with it so I used it. I think I might try some of that stuff for headlights on it.
























































Really nice,clean look. I like it a lot!


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I love this technique.. I wonder if there is a way to hide the see through and just black it out.. It looks great Rocker..


I think I was the first to post in this forum about this technique. And I suggest using the filter foam that came with the scout to black it out, which is what i did. I just cut out a slot the size of the DVD tray and use the same tape to stick it behind the bay cover. Kudos, now there are two of us


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


OK its been awhile but I have my Scout built and here some pics. I was really unhappy with window. It came all scratched up and didn't have time to mess with it so I used it. I think I might try some of that stuff for headlights on it.











I don't know if it's just me who doesn't know what that is, but I have to ask: What is that?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


I don't know if it's just me who doesn't know what that is, but I have to ask: What is that?


I thought it was maybe that black sand you see in those ashtrays outside of businesses, and he was using it for just that purpose.

Or it could be foam...but what purpose would that serve?


----------



## Bradey

putting stuff in


----------



## mad wolf

hey Nwanko is that a 5870 and 5850 in xfire?


----------



## Nwanko

No, 5850 with a 5870 bios.









I have a problem with my card. I'm having trouble with the 2D 3D clocks. The 10.4 catalyst is doing greath. But the 10.5, 10.6 the downclock in idle doesn't work. In the 10.4 the clock in idle r 157/300 0.95V in the 10.5,10.6 r 400/1200 1.062V. How can i fix it to be 157/300 in idle. Now using 10.4 catalyst and Msi AB 1.5.1.


----------



## mad wolf

can any one help me with this wiring it not how to say good and looks realy bad through the side pannel


----------



## WTHbot

If you don't mind then unhook everything Then try pulling every wire through the other side. After you do that then start hooking them up trying too get the majority of the wire on the other side.

That's just a start.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mad wolf*


......can any one help me with this wiring it not how to say good and looks realy bad through the side pannel










just a note: did you by chance take a look on the *First* page for this thread, for it has a helpful section
= *Tips and Tricks for your CM Storm Scout * =
then go to the " * Cable Management* " section for this here CM Scout . . . . . just wanted to point that out to ya . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## speedhunter

how effective it is when removing the honeycomb (correct me), the one on fan holder?
wont the left over without paint rust?
also how to remove it with super tool?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thats a pretty build man.. So you used Rivets on your side window.. Interesting..

Nope just screws, but I did think about it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I love this technique.. I wonder if there is a way to hide the see through and just black it out.. It looks great Rocker..


It's just the camera flash. Sitting here with normal room lighting it looks all black and sweet!

@Bri, Iwas wondering if anyone would notice my Goodies box. Good Eye BRI!


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks for the Reps guys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


I don't know if it's just me who doesn't know what that is, but I have to ask: What is that?


It a storage bin. It comes with a foam inlay for CDs and a couple separators to put stuff in.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*


Really nice,clean look. I like it a lot!










Thanks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nwanko* 
No, 5850 with a 5870 bios.









I have a problem with my card. I'm having trouble with the 2D 3D clocks. The 10.4 catalyst is doing greath. But the 10.5, 10.6 the downclock in idle doesn't work. In the 10.4 the clock in idle r 157/300 0.95V in the 10.5,10.6 r 400/1200 1.062V. How can i fix it to be 157/300 in idle. Now using 10.4 catalyst and Msi AB 1.5.1.

Flash it back to stock bios and just run MSI AB for your overclock.


----------



## Striker36

lots of stuff going on here.

from me!

but some side news.







Jina just agreed to let me chase her around her school and get some pictures AND submit a couple here for the calender thing that Enigma is thinking about

no word on the kissy face though...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
No.. I don't see any Pixelation with the camera.. That little soldier shot looked awesome.. I think your gonna have to get to know your settings better maybe.

i think its just POS video card in my lappy crapping out on me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Y'all, picked me up one of these today, it folds to about 4" thick, includes the saw guide and two sliding clamps: http://www.keter.com/products/foldin.../#measurements

.....

@Striker. No, I don't see any artifacts in that black space, even on 400% enlargement. Maybe your card or monitor is coloring pixels? If you're going to edit photos you need and IPS monitor, even a cheapy is better than a TN monitor. Oh, love the garage, gotta figure how I'm going to do my wall.

...

Then this absolute insanity about this house we're getting. If they would have just listened to me when I said "what you're asking is _Illegal_", they would have spared everyone 6 weeks of nightmares and bickering. To come out in the end and say: "Ummm, gee, we're sorry, what we were trying to do _IS Illegal_ because you're getting a VA loan", is pretty useless when they've already subjected us to the *STRESSSSSSS*!!! I told them, my nervous system isn't like a normal persons, if this falls through after 4 months of hunting and almost 6 months of BS, then I'll just live out my days in this trailer alone!







So now, they're running like Jack Rabbits trying to get everything done in 10 days!! *HA!!!!!* You know how tempted I am to wait till the end then refuse to "Sign Zee Papers"??

Just letting you know I might not even look at the board tomorrow.

that's a good looking saw table!

thanks for looking at the photo! i was going mad. but i think its the on board video on this getting confused by my cameras bad assery

that's actually the new shop







i moved out of the garage and put that up when i found it at a going out of business auction for a dress store down the street

again. CONGRATS on the house! sorry to hear about all the trouble you having with the people though. good luck. and SIGN THE PAPERS!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
This band has Disturbed new sound, Ozzy Guitar Licks and Styx style.. it is a winner.. Really very great band.. Really Tight.. I wonder where they did the recording... It reminds me of the same place that Def Leppard did theirs.

I though you would like them.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mad wolf* 







can any one help me with this wiring it not how to say good and looks realy bad through the side pannel









Try to run all your PSU cables through that bottom hole, hide all the excess behind the psu or above/below the hdd. Many of your cables may not reach their destinations using this method, so you'll either have to order something like the NZXT extensions from performance PCs, or manually extend the cables, or both. For cables that travel across the back of the motherboard plate on the way to their destination, zip-tie them along the way so they are snug against the back of the plate, otherwise you may not be able to get that side-panel back on.

Most PSUs have 12v CPU power and 24pin power cables that are long enough to go out through the bottom hole of the motherboard plate, up the back of the motherboard plate, and back in through the top holes of the motherboard plate. Try to do this.

As for your fan wiring, unmount the fans and turn them until the wire comes from the fan and in a direction where it could be hidden easily. My rear and top fans shoot their wiring towards that back corner of the case where they're ziptied, then they run over the top of the motherboard and through the motherboard plate where they are zip tied to the back and routed towards the HDD cage where they connect to my molex terminal block.

If you want to cut down on the amount of fan and molex plugs seen, look in to the molex terminal block mod. This method requires knowledge of cutting, stripping and connecting wires, and sometimes de-pinning plugs which requires a special little tool.

Stay tuned for some detailed pics of my build, I'll try to take the pics in such a way that you can see how I have my wiring ran. The only wiring mods I had to do were to the fans, the PSU wiring required no extensions or mods. I may still buy the NZXT extension for the 24pin power since I hate seeing those mutli-colored wires.

Edit : Some new pics, kinda blurry due to it being a phone...









































































Bottom pic is looking through the side-panel window, you can see where the side-panel fans connect to the quick-disconnect harness I made and zip-tied to the HDD cage. There's enough wiring to remove the side-panel to disconnect them, or I can just pull the panel away from the case and they disconnect easily.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

this is my current air flow setup. I have access to more fans but i was wondering if you guys would change anything to achieve better "flow".Attachment 160453


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
this is my current air flow setup. I have access to more fans but i was wondering if you guys would change anything to achieve better "flow".Attachment 160453

looks to me like you have it pretty well covered...


----------



## Striker36

for future reference. PC guys have cable management EASY. as bad as you think it is airplane builders and maintenance guys have to deal with stuff like THIS


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Flash it back to stock bios and just run MSI AB for your overclock.

I'm not here, I'm not posting this.

However, I gotta say, absolutely do as Rockr says. Since around the Gtx260, they've put a tiny little chip in that can read the point where you change the bios and what bios you use. I can't say for anyone but XFX and Evga but if you do it your way and it fries, it's your brick. If you do it Rockrs way, they'll exchange it for you.









Remember, I wasn't here.









Ok, still not here, but maybe this will give you some idea about where your wires go:


----------



## Shiggins

Quick question, with father's day coming up I have decided to buy a joke gift off of Amazon for my dad. However, it just doesn't make the $25 cutoff for free shipping so it is asking me to pay 7 bucks for shipping.

So, as I see it, this means I should buy more stuff for the scout until I get free shipping (about $10)







. Any recommendations? (I've been looking at an side fan, CCFL, etc)

Also, the Scout eats all four of the Molex off of my 600W OCZ ModXStream. Should I invest in some splitters (which are a whole 25 cents) or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Quick question, with father's day coming up I have decided to buy a joke gift off of Amazon for my dad. However, it just doesn't make the $25 cutoff for free shipping so it is asking me to pay 7 bucks for shipping.

So, as I see it, this means I should buy more stuff for the scout until I get free shipping (about $10)







. Any recommendations? (I've been looking at an side fan, CCFL, etc)

Also, the Scout eats all four of the Molex off of my 600W OCZ ModXStream. Should I invest in some splitters (which are a whole 25 cents) or is that a bad idea?

get a couple fans and a couple splitters







even if you dont use them they are cheap and you will have them for next time you may need them


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
So, as I see it, this means I should buy more stuff for the scout until I get free shipping (about $10)







.

This is such brilliant reasoning you should be made honorary president of the club for one day. Well done!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Changed my H50 rad setup from...

< Case |Rad | CoolerMaster R4 <

To...

< Case | Corsair Fan | Rad | CoolerMaster R4 <

Only a 1-2c drop in CPU temp. May remove the Corsair fan, mount the rad back to the case, and put a 38-50mm shroud between the rad and the R4 to see if that yields a better drop in temps.

Here's a current screenshot of my temps at idle/stock clocks with an ambient temp around 75...


----------



## Enigma8750

Those are Great Temps.. I hope you don't think there is something wrong.. It is summer and you are running in the 90s.. Heck you run at 98.6


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Those are Great Temps.. I hope you don't think there is something wrong.. It is summer and you are running in the 90s.. Heck you run at 98.6


I'm happy with the temps, but I honestly wouldn't mind getting that CPU idle temp even lower...between maybe 25-30c. I may replace that Corsair with an R4, upgrade the thermal compound on my 5830, upgrade the thermal compound on the NB and SB, cut out the mesh blocking the case exhaust airflow, and possibly undervolt the CPU since I believe they are a overvolted from the factory just a bit.


----------



## Enigma8750

That is a 125 W processor. it pulls about 90 watts when its in idle. You are not going to have much luck getting lower temps unless you go Sub Ambient.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
I'm happy with the temps, but I honestly wouldn't mind getting that CPU idle temp even lower...between maybe 25-30c. I may replace that Corsair with an R4, upgrade the thermal compound on my 5830, upgrade the thermal compound on the NB and SB, cut out the mesh blocking the case exhaust airflow, and possibly undervolt the CPU since I believe they are a overvolted from the factory just a bit.

Run your H50 pump off the the CPU header. Go into your BIOS and disable CPU fan smart target under H/W monitor. Also make note of what number fan header you're running the fan off of and make sure it's at 100% also. That way your pump will run @ 100%. With an ambient of 75f you should be under 30c at idle and make sure your pump mounting screw are fully tight. I don't mean Hercules tight, but make they're fully snugged up.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Run your H50 pump off the the CPU header. Go into your BIOS and disable CPU fan smart target under H/W monitor. Also make note of what number fan header you're running the fan off of and make sure it's at 100% also. That way your pump will run @ 100%. With an ambient of 75f you should be under 30c at idle and make sure your pump mounting screw are fully tight. I don't mean Hercules tight, but make they're fully snugged up.

Did all of the above, including removing the H50 and re-applying my Zalman rev1 thermal compound. I also feel that my idle temp should be under 30c but I just can't get it there for some reason.


----------



## Rockr69

Have you tried reading your temps using AMD Overdrive?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Nope. Just BIOS, Everest and CPUID HW.


----------



## gwpjr

@BriSleep: Just to be clear, I wasn't overclocked when I flashed the BIOS. The only thing I still had enabled was RAID, everything else was set to defaults. The mistake was not noticing BIOS had reset to defaults (including disabling RAID) and being distracted while the machine was POSTing.







I did notice that the array initization didn't appear, just not in time to stop Windows from trying to start. For the record, the data is still accessible without RAID if you previously had a RAID1 config and then disabled it. This is true on any RAID controller as the mirroring is done at the hardware level. Unfortunately Windows had already started to boot from one of the two former array members which changed the last accessed timestamps on the system files before I hit reset. Unfortunately this silly AMD RAID chipset doesn't have the ability to build via copy, only by clearing the MBR or leaving the disks alone and using them as-is. This pretty much made rebuilding the array from the disk that Windows booted from impossible. Knowing that I re-enabled RAID in the BIOS and hoped for the best. When chkdsk ran after re-enabling RAID it found things that were consistent with the array attempting to reconcile the discrepancies between the two drives, but everything seemed to go smoothly.

The real trouble wasn't apparent until after I installed the second card. Again, the BIOS was set to defaults except the RAID config. Leaving the RAID config turned on at this point was a necessity as my OS is on the array. Everything was fine except for the fact that the RAID controller would no longer accept that the second drive was a member of the array. That is when I deleted the LD config and recreated it. This usually works fine as long as you don't try to clear the MBR or the whole array AND nothing on the array has been accessed(which is why I had problems before). Now if it had been RAID 0, 5 or 10 (1+0 or 0+1) this wouldn't be the case at all and I would have just broken out the OS install disk then.

The long and short of it is that the machine wouldn't boot properly until I set the BIOS back to IDE and booted from one of the two drives alone. I just wasn't confident enough in the file system at that point to keep going, so I backed up my data and reloaded.

@GoodInk: Nice looking machine. I guess I'm gonna have to replace that side window, everybody else is doing it! I love the look of the clear glass instead.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I'm happy with the temps, but I honestly wouldn't mind getting that CPU idle temp even lower...between maybe 25-30c. I may replace that Corsair with an R4, upgrade the thermal compound on my 5830, upgrade the thermal compound on the NB and SB, cut out the mesh blocking the case exhaust airflow, and possibly undervolt the CPU since I believe they are a overvolted from the factory just a bit.


Personally I would rather run two of the same fan in push/pull or they will just fight each other. The Corsair fan is rated at around 60 CFM and if you have one of the aftermarket R4s they are around 90 CFM give or take. It isn't a huge difference overall, but I did notice that Corsiar fan even sounded weird when paired with the R4. All things considered, your temps seriously don't look that bad.


----------



## MGS2078

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I love it ... I would move that red Cold Cathode to the back corner up and down. But the rest looks Great.










I wasn't sure what you meant. But, last night after I put my new SSD in I put in my other Cold Cathode and ran them horizontally across the top and bottom.





































I'm pretty happy with the result.


----------



## BriSleep

Very Nice! I really like the red feet!


----------



## MGS2078

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Very Nice! I really like the red feet!









Thanks they were like $5 - $10 at Newegg. I wanted something to raise the computer off the carpet with the bottom mount PSU. Then I decided that I had put too much work into it to shove it under my desk. So now it sits on my desk, red feet and all.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGS2078* 
Thanks they were like $5 - $10 at Newegg. I wanted something to raise the computer off the carpet with the bottom mount PSU. Then I decided that I had put too much work into it to shove it under my desk. So now it sits on my desk, red feet and all.

Good idea moving it up like that. When they're on the floor, they tend to pick up a lot more dust/hair/etc.

Mine is near the floor on the bottom shelf of my desk. While it isn't on the carpet, it is still pretty low and picks up a lot of crap in the filters no matter how much I vacuum in here. I may start looking for a different kind of desk that will allow me to have the screen and the tower on the top. Plus you just can't appreciate them as much when they're on the floor.


----------



## baldo_1013

woah 1,000+ pages!!! awesome!!! congrats to all scout users!!!





































with my 902 build


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGS2078* 
I wasn't sure what you meant. But, last night after I put my new SSD in I put in my other Cold Cathode and ran them horizontally across the top and bottom.

MSG that thing looks like its about to take off!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
woah 1,000+ pages!!! awesome!!! congrats to all scout users!!!





































with my 902 build




























2 very nice builds you have there.


----------



## GoodInk

OK time for a sad note, we have a fallen Scout. For the people that don't know me, I'm in the Air Force and I just did a PCS(permanent change of station) from Ramstein, Germany to Soto Cono, Honduras. I took leave on the way and built my Scout at home in the US. Well I got my Scout yesterday from the post office and it looks like it took about a 10ft drop. I had insurance through the USPS and I hope they pay up. Here are a few pics that I took.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
OK time for a sad note, we have a fallen Scout. For the people that don't know me, I'm in the Air Force and I just did a PCS(permanent change of station) from Ramstein, Germany to Soto Cono, Honduras. I took leave on the way and built my Scout at home in the US. Well I got my Scout yesterday from the post office and it looks like it took about a 10ft drop. I had insurance through the USPS and I hope they pay up. Here are a few pics that I took.

Ouch! Makes you wonder exactly what happened to it. Does any of it still work?


----------



## BriSleep

Oh man, that's sad news GI. I'm sure they'll pay up, it's not like they're broke or anything.









Edit:

@ Baldo_1013, good to see you back here with your amazing photo skills and all!!

@ johnny If I could get you a sample of IC Diamond for free, would you use it? You say you changed the TIM, what did you use?? Please don't say AS5, the stuff on there was much better than AS5.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ johnny If I could get you a sample of IC Diamond for free, would you use it? You say you changed the TIM, what did you use?? Please don't say AS5, the stuff on there was much better than AS5.


I've been using Zalman rev1 ever since it came out...on all my builds, my laptops, my gaming consoles, etc. It yielded 1-2c lower temps compared to arctic silver 5, was thinner which I believed was more efficient, and it was applied like nail polish which made applying an even coat much easier than applying arctic silver 5.

If I'm correct, the stuff Asetek puts on that "Corsair" h50 is shin etsu, found this out the other day. If I would have known it was name brand, I would have just left it on to see how it would perform.

It's hard for me to do proper comparisons if I were to get my hands on anything else because my idle temp is never consistent. Before removing the H50 to re-apply the Zalman, my idle temp was a consistent 38c...after that and after adding a second fan to the rad, my idle temp has been anywhere from 30c to 34c, currently 33c. Maybe my ambient temp is just changing a lot, I don't have a way to read it so that may be the case.

What's this IC Diamond you speak of?


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
....._*What's this IC Diamond you speak of?*_

.... you can go anc check it out by going to : >> click HERE 2 C <<

...my 2







worth of Help to mention for ya . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

This is for Goodink's Scout .....

Fallen but not Forgotten......

Tench HuTT! Orderrrrrr Arms!


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow.. That"s some Thermal Compound.

Quote:

IC Diamond 24 Carat Thermal Compound maximizes thermal heat transfer between the CPU core and heatsink by taking advantage of diamond's superior thermal conductivity. Purified synthetic diamond has a thermal conductivity of 2,000-2,500 W/mK compared to 406-429 W/mK for pure silver. Diamond's five times better thermal conductivity compared to silver makes it a superior heat transfer material for cooling high performance CPUs and is electrically non-conductive and non-capacitive.

Features

* Each tube of IC Diamond Thermal grease contains 7 carats of micronized diamond with diamond particle loadings @ 92% by weight, 94% after 10 minute dry-out prior to heat sink installation. Material loading above 90% is recommended as the best combination of rheological and thermal properties to minimize interface pump out due to thermal cycling.
* Superior bulk conductivity
* Excellent thermal impedance
* Tight particle distributions
* < 40 Ã¬ maximum particle diameter
* Silicone free
* Lower viscosity
* Greater stability
* Non capacitive or electrically conductive

Application
IC Diamond contains a solvent which enhances application to the CPU. For optimum results, after applying a thin coat of IC Diamond on the CPU, DO NOT install the heatsink for 10 minutes to allow solvent to evaporate.

IC Diamond is composed mostly of diamond powder, and as such is quite thick. Proper application is critical to optimum performance. Squeeze onto the center of the CPU an amount of IC Diamond compound about the size of a pea - the center of the CPU is where most heat is concentrated. Place the heatsink on the CPU and push down to spread IC Diamond over the CPU's surface. Clamp the heatsink and power up the PC.

Curing Time
IC Diamond requires minimal time to attain peak performance; in most cases, IC Diamond will reach peak performance after two hours of use.

Stability
IC Diamond is designed for stability - it will not bleed or separate in normal use.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
OK time for a sad note, we have a fallen Scout. For the people that don't know me, I'm in the Air Force and I just did a PCS(permanent change of station) from Ramstein, Germany to Soto Cono, Honduras. I took leave on the way and built my Scout at home in the US. Well I got my Scout yesterday from the post office and it looks like it took about a 10ft drop. I had insurance through the USPS and I hope they pay up.

Wow, that is horrible. Is it salvageable?


----------



## BriSleep

@ johnny. Its a paste that's thick as tar and has 24 carat diamond dust in it. Ah, mr-Charles posted a link but here's the manufacturers link, they have lots of tests on there that show it's performance: http://innovationcooling.com/

@ Y'all. Here's a little thing I wrote up as a preliminary on what I've been doing:

XFX 5870 Vs. Evga Gtx 480 preliminary results. All this is with a resolution of 1920x1080, aka, true 1080P.

Ok, hereâ€™s a quickie for you, my old 5870, ran 75c idle, and 95c when maxed out.

Gtx 480, idles around 75c maxes out at 95c. So what all the hubbub about? The 5870 cranks up the fan when it gets hot, it sounds like a Conair hair dryer. The 480 does the same ramp up, unless you control it with something like Evga Precision or MSI Afterburner. It does not sound like a Conair hair dryer. It sounds like a big honkin fan that accesses air from above and below. They are both loud! I donâ€™t know what the complaint is, theyâ€™re both loud, theyâ€™re both hot. The 5870 with fan on full idles around 43c, maxes around 87c. The 480, also with fan on 100% idles around 47c, maxed out around 93c. With IC Diamond applied the max temp dropped on the 480 by 7c, the idle temp dropped up to 11c!
Power requirements, these are thorough APC Power Chute Personal Edition this is the requirement of the system, not just the Video Card. I donâ€™t have something that will measure the Card alone.

XFX 5870 reference edition overclocked both the core and memory by only 100mhz, idle draw through system was 233 watts base and maxed out with 99% useage at 406 watts.

Evga Gtx 480, the first one I tested ran at a base of 242 watts, big deal, 9 watts more, maxed out it was 562 watts, difference of 156 watts more. So, turn off your halogen lamp and youâ€™ll compensate for both the power draw and the heat output. The draw on the PSU is nothing to blink at though, the whole system when maxed out by running the Crysis DX 10.1 benchmark with everything set to maximum visual setting drew 81 amps!
Oops! It turns out this card was defective and itâ€™s not 81 amps X 12Volt which would equal a staggering 972 watts. Itâ€™s actually 85amps on a properly working card and itâ€™s not taking 12 volts to run, itâ€™s taking 1.047volts which equals 88watts for the core to run, then you have to include everthing else on the board which is why it actually runs at 507watts during a Cysis run instead of the 562 that the defective card was drawing. Lesson here, donâ€™t believe it just because Gpu-Z said it! So, the power the 480 draws over and above what the 5870 draws is only 101watts in the same conditions. Itâ€™s when you add Physx to the benchmark that the power goes up.

Performance, well, thereâ€™s a lot more that the 480 does for you than what the 5870 does. Sorry but you canâ€™t compare apples to apples in this case, ATI is a red apple with 1600 shader processors on the 5870. Nvidia is the Green Apple, with 480 core shader processors, 60 texture processors, and 48 ROPâ€™s or Render Output units. The 5870 has a core clock speed and a memory clock speed. The Gtx 480 has 3 clocks 700mhz core, 1401mhz Shader clock and 1648mhz memory clock which actually comes out to 3696mhz. The memory isnâ€™t a direct multiplication of the controller speed of 924mhz because bandwidth comes into play.

So, whatâ€™s so different between the two cards that itâ€™s worth $100- or 20% more for a Gtx 480? Thereâ€™s a world of difference, right away I saw things that I didnâ€™t see on the 5870, colors were better, and changing screens on the internet were far quicker. Everything can be adjusted and tested with the 480, with the exception of setting custom fan speeds you can use the included software, if you want certain speeds for particular temps youâ€™ll have to use MSI afterburner but seeing as the same person wrote the programs for Evga, I donâ€™t think thereâ€™ll be much time before you can do the same in Precision.

Benchmarks. Well, what do you want? I have Crysis, Call of Pripyat, Heaven, FarCry2, Furmark, O.C. Scanner and MSI Kombuster, which are all really Furmark. I've had from 17% to 36% better on the 480 depending on the benchmark. I also got someone to give me a crossfire 5870 benchmark that I'll punish with Sli'ed 480's.

Best of all, if you want the single fastest video card in your Scout, you don't have to Mod it to fit a 480, unless you have the right mobo or a reference 5870, you'll have to make some kind of mod to fit it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGS2078* 
I wasn't sure what you meant. But, last night after I put my new SSD in I put in my other Cold Cathode and ran them horizontally across the top and bottom.





































I'm pretty happy with the result.

I am too... That look Fabulous!!!!!! Does it look like it is taking off... with those glow feet.. I am loving this build.. Nice Man ... Really Nice.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ johnny. Its a paste that's thick as tar and has 24 carat diamond dust in it. Ah, mr-Charles posted a link but here's the manufacturers link, they have lots of tests on there that show it's performance: http://innovationcooling.com/

@ Y'all. Here's a little thing I wrote up as a preliminary on what I've been doing:

XFX 5870 Vs. Evga Gtx 480 preliminary results. All this is with a resolution of 1920x1080, aka, true 1080P.
Ok, hereâ€™s a quickie for you, my old 5870, ran 75c idle, and 95c when maxed out.
Gtx 480, idles around 75c maxes out at 95c. So what all the hubbub about? The 5870 cranks up the fan when it gets hot, it sounds like a Conair hair dryer. The 480 does the same ramp up, unless you control it with something like Evga Precision or MSI Afterburner. It does not sound like a Conair hair dryer. I sounds like a big honkin fan that accesses air from above and below. They are both loud! I donâ€™t know what the complaint is, theyâ€™re both loud, theyâ€™re both hot. The 5870 with fan on full idles around 43c, maxes around 87c. The 480, also with fan on 100% idles around 47c, maxed out around 93c. With IC Diamond applied the max temp dropped on the 480 by 7c, the idle temp dropped up to 11c!
Power requirements, these are thorough APC Power Chute Personal Edition this is the requirement of the system, not just the Video Card. I donâ€™t have something that will measure the Card alone.
XFX 5870 reference edition overclocked both the core and memory by only 100mhz, idle draw through system was 233 watts base and maxed out with 99% useage at 406 watts.
Evga Gtx 480, the first one I tested ran at a base of 242 watts, big deal, 9 watts more, maxed out it was 562 watts, difference of 156 watts more. So, turn off your halogen lamp and youâ€™ll compensate for both the power draw and the heat output. The draw on the PSU is nothing to blink at though, the whole system when maxed out by running the Crysis DX 10.1 benchmark with everything set to maximum visual setting drew 81 amps!
Oops! It turns out this card was defective and itâ€™s not 81 amps X 12Volt which would equal a staggering 972 watts. Itâ€™s actually 85amps on a properly working card and itâ€™s not taking 12 volts to run, itâ€™s taking 1.047volts which equals 88watts for the core to run, then you have to include everthing else on the board which is why it actually runs at 507watts during a Cysis run instead of the 562 that the defective card was drawing. Lesson here, donâ€™t believe it just because Gpu-Z said it! So, the power the 480 draws over and above what the 5870 draws is only 101watts in the same conditions. Itâ€™s when you add Physx to the benchmark that the power goes up.
Performance, well, thereâ€™s a lot more that the 480 does for you than what the 5870 does. Sorry but you canâ€™t compare apples to apples in this case, ATI is a red apple with 1600 shader processors on the 5870. Nvidia is the Green Apple, with 480 core shader processors, 60 texture processors, and 48 ROPâ€™s or Render Output units. The 5870 has a core clock speed and a memory clock speed. The Gtx 480 has 3 clocks 700mhz core, 1401mhz Shader clock and 1648mhz memory clock which actually comes out to 3696mhz. The memory isnâ€™t a direct multiplication of the controller speed of 924mhz because bandwidth comes into play.
So, whatâ€™s so different between the two cards that itâ€™s worth $100- or 20% more for a Gtx 480? Thereâ€™s a world of difference, right away I saw things that I didnâ€™t see on the 5870, colors were better, and changing screens on the internet were far quicker. Everything can be adjusted and tested with the 480, with the exception of setting custom fan speeds you can use the included software, if you want certain speeds for particular temps youâ€™ll have to use MSI afterburner but seeing as the same person wrote the programs for Evga, I donâ€™t think thereâ€™ll be much time before you can do the same in Precision.
Benchmarks. Well, what do you want? I have Crysis, Call of Pripyat, Heaven, Furmark, O.C. Scanner and MSI Kombuster, which are all really Furmark. I've had from 17% to 36% better on the 480 depending on the benchmark. I also got someone to give me a crossfire 5870 benchmark that I'll punish with Sli'ed 480's.
Best of all, if you want the single fastest video card in your Scout, you don't have to Mod it to fit a 480, unless you have the right mobo or a reference 5870, you'll have to make some kind of mod to fit it.


So they're both big dogs who like to eat a lot, but is it fair comparison putting up a 5870 against the best Nvidia has to offer? I think the 5870 does well against the 480 considering it's not the biggest dog Ati has in the kennel


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Hm, I may give that IC Diamond a try if I could get my hands on it. I'm starting to wonder if this Zalman rev1 is as good as I thought.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
OK time for a sad note, we have a fallen Scout. For the people that don't know me, I'm in the Air Force and I just did a PCS(permanent change of station) from Ramstein, Germany to Soto Cono, Honduras. I took leave on the way and built my Scout at home in the US. Well I got my Scout yesterday from the post office and it looks like it took about a 10ft drop. I had insurance through the USPS and I hope they pay up. Here are a few pics that I took.




























That Scout may look out but not down to me. It just needs some time in the infirmary and then back to front soldier!


----------



## AuraNova

I love this thread. It really is the military here. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Quick question, with father's day coming up I have decided to buy a joke gift off of Amazon for my dad. However, it just doesn't make the $25 cutoff for free shipping so it is asking me to pay 7 bucks for shipping.

So, as I see it, this means I should buy more stuff for the scout until I get free shipping (about $10)







. Any recommendations? (I've been looking at an side fan, CCFL, etc)

Also, the Scout eats all four of the Molex off of my 600W OCZ ModXStream. Should I invest in some splitters (which are a whole 25 cents) or is that a bad idea?

I like those Molex adapters that you can put in a pci card slot.. They are nice..


----------



## Enigma8750

What was that about dogs???


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
woah 1,000+ pages!!! awesome!!! congrats to all scout users!!!





































with my 902 build




























Baldo.. that's the prettiest 902 I have ever seen.. I love the way you incorporate the CM Drive Fan Bins in your builds.. it adds so much to the quality and look of the build overall.. 10 out of 10 Stars... I would love for you to put one of those in the Mod of the Month contest.. Your photography is phenomenal.

Far as I see.. The only part missing from both of these Transformer Builds is.....


----------



## jetplane48

I will have videos of me installing components into my new computer. A build log will be found here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/jetplane48


----------



## GoodInk

As for saving my Scout, I haven't tried to fire it up. The thing might still work but it was new and who knows what kind of damage was done to the MB with all the parts banging around in there. I still have a pin from one of the hard drive rails missing. The CPU cooler was loose and I'm sure the CPU is at least scratched up. The IO shield doesn't line up anymore, the way I'm looking at it, is even if it does work there has had to be damage done to it that will take life out of it. I don't know if I will be able to keep it if the USPS pays the insurance so I can try to use some parts from it to make a new one.


----------



## BriSleep

Dang!! Was posting again and lost it. I'm going to be writing responses offline from now on.

@ johnny. I may be able to get you a sample of IC Diamond but I won't know for a week or so. Hang in there.

@ Rockr. It's more than fair, I'm comparing an O/C'ed 5870, the top of the line single chip solution from ATI to a "Vanilla" 480, the top of the line 480, the top of the line single chip solution from Nvidia. If I were to compare a 5890 to a 480, then it would be unfair the other way. There is no 2 chip on a single PCB Fermi card yet. I will be able to compare 2 5870's to 2 480's though, that'll be next.

IC Diamond, apparently the stuff is still curing, I swapped cards again to put the MX-3 on the second card and when I tested the card I put IC Diamond it has dropped another 3c!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That Scout may look out but not down to me. It just needs some time in the infirmary and then back to front soldier!

I as thinking the same thing.. You are a master of words rocker.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ johnny. I may be able to get you a sample of IC Diamond but I won't know for a week or so. Hang in there.

IC Diamond, apparently the stuff is still curing, I swapped cards again to put the MX-3 on the second card and when I tested the card I put IC Diamond it has dropped another 3c!









Sounds good, just shoot me a PM about it when the time comes. If you're doing some sort of testing/comparison, lemme know and I can return the favor with some Zalman rev1. I have a bottle with a small handful of applications left, and a bottle I just bought and used for two CPUs. They say 10 apps per bottle...I did one xbox CPU, two xbox 360 CPUs, two xbox 360 GPUs, at least 8 computer CPUs, and 2-3 video card GPUs with that first bottle. Maybe I'm just applying it in too thin a layer?


----------



## Enigma8750

bri.. you have to copy your message before you submit just in case it falls into the Pit of internet Hell.. You have learned this lesson well, Grasshopper, and I have passed this wisdom onto you. Now go out and test your As5 off.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


OK time for a sad note, we have a fallen Scout. For the people that don't know me, I'm in the Air Force and I just did a PCS(permanent change of station) from Ramstein, Germany to Soto Cono, Honduras. I took leave on the way and built my Scout at home in the US. Well I got my Scout yesterday from the post office and it looks like it took about a 10ft drop. I had insurance through the USPS and I hope they pay up. Here are a few pics that I took.

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=16400

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=16401

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=16402


Man that sucks, 
but as a Rule to Remember when transporting PC's is best with Hardware such as GPU's - HDD's - CPU HSF (aftermarket ) be Removed from Mobo and packed separately thus avoiding undue stress damage

Hope you get replacement under USPS insurance


----------



## Enigma8750

I second that JollySwagMan...


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


bri.. you have to copy your message before you submit just in case it falls into the Pit of internet Hell.. You have learned this lesson well, Grasshopper, and I have passed this wisdom onto you. Now go out and test your As5 off.











Actually, Master. What happens is my keyboard and mouse both have these little buttons on them that say Back/Forward, on the mouse it's two thumb buttons. When I'm typing away here I'll sometimes stop to rest my fingers, or grab the mouse to scroll up, then....... I hit one of those buttons & the post is gone! Poof! So long posts will now be composed offline.

To everyone. I'm not here to convince anyone that you should spend more money on an Nvidia card. I don't get a paycheck or freebies or sponsorship from anyone right now. If I ever do, I will disclose it. In fact, I have an XFX 5870 reference edtiion that I'll sell real cheap right now. I just try to present you with options and if you're a gamer or getting into 3D on your computer, or a master Photographer, I'm saying you might want to consider the correct model of Fermi card for your needs. Ok?


----------



## Rockr69

I would have to say Bri that of everyone on the site your head is the filled the most with useless information except to us grownup audio/video geeks. Rock on man. Rock on


----------



## Enigma8750

How much Bri...


----------



## Enigma8750

Everyone Be Advised.. Be on the Lookout for our MIA Mgr. Rouge1266. Last seen in Jerusalem, Israel Two weeks ago.. Lord, Please, bring our man back and let's rejoice for his Safe Return. In Jesus Name we Pray.. Amen...








Case by DevilsX and background by the US Marines.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Everyone Be Advised.. Be on the Lookout for our MIA Mgr. Rouge1266. Last seen in Jerusalem, Israel Two weeks ago.. Lord, Please, bring our man back and let's rejoice for his Safe Return. In Jesus Name we Pray.. Amen...









Case by DevilsX and background by the US Marines.

Oh... I see what you did there...

Hmm and yes, hope he's alright.


----------



## Striker36

hey Bri.... how much for the card?.... you know im in the market


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


I love this thread. It really is the military here. LOL


*I Salute you AuraNova!!* 
Heh heh.







I'm glad you've found a place to come and find help and that we didn't turn out to be the elitest snobs you originally thought we were.

Well, except maybe that Striker guy. _You know_, he thinks he's actually a Ninja! Oh, never mentioned it but I also love your screen name. Ever hear of Aldo Nova??


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


*I Salute you AuraNova!!* 
Heh heh.







I'm glad you've found a place to come and find help and that we didn't turn out to be the elitest snobs you originally thought we were.

Well, except maybe that Striker guy. _You know_, he thinks he's actually a Ninja! Oh, never mentioned it but I also love your screen name. Ever hear of Aldo Nova??



















Bri.... your the man.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ever hear of Aldo Nova??


Life is just a fantasy, can you live this fantasy life?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I as thinking the same thing.. You are a master of words rocker.


*I Second that!! Just ask him to explain the theory of Fluid Dynamics*.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I would have to say Bri that of everyone on the site your head is the filled the most with useless information except to us grownup audio/video geeks. Rock on man. Rock on


*Hooo boy! What'd I say this time???*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


How much Bri...


_*I've already got 2 offers on the table, first come first served and all. *_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey Bri.... how much for the card?.... you know im in the market










*Re: See above.* However, if one of them doesn't take it this time...









Here's the deal, it's an XFX 5870 reference edition card. It kicks ass and doesn't bother with taking names. Want some benchies, I got them. It's got one little catch, as of right now, it doesn't have a warranty. I can check on that though, I can call XFX and/ or Digital Storm and see what the deal is. I have only e-mailed XFX and they didn't answer me, I can prove I paid for it though, I have the reciept. If you don't mod it (physically, did you know that's the catch with all warranties) and it fails, you can send it to me and I'd get DS to get a replacement, that's only 2.4 more years though. I don't think it would ever die naturally.









Yeah, I found out the warranty on any electronic item is that if you change it physically, like you put it in a water jacket, you have to return it to it's original condition to get warranty service. Being me, I had to ask: "What if you flash the bios?" This is when I found out that all electronic products since 18 Aug 2005 have an added tiny little chip that keeps track of what bios version it had. If the manufacturer didn't put out that the bios needed an upgrade you're busted. Oh, the date is when they had to start complying with ROHS standards.

As part of the offer, I will take it apart, clean it thouroughly and apply *ICDiamond* to the heatspreader. Oh, I'll put it back together too.







I could sell it quick and for more on the Market thread or E-bay but I want you guys to have a grab at it.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Life is just a fantasy, can you live this fantasy life?


Ok, now name the album????







Edit: No internet searches allowed. I have the Cassette.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


*I Second that!! Just ask him to explain the theory of Fluid Dynamics*.









*Hooo boy! What'd I say this time???*










What I meant was most of what you write is complete Greek to those not like us. It just ends up sounding like Charlie Brown's teacher. Totally complimentary


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, now name the album????







Edit: No internet searches allowed. I have the Cassette.


Self Titled of course


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, now name the album????







Edit: No internet searches allowed. I have the Cassette.



FANTASY . . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


FANTASY . . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


Wrong!!!


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . . an just to mention: we have a concert coming up for here in Seattle, Wa. with " YES " opening up for " STYX " . . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Bri.. You're da greatdest...


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Wrong!!!



. . yeah, yeah , i know the album title, rite: Aldo Nova . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


. . yeah, yeah , i know the whole title : Fantasy Lyrics . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


Wrong again


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Bri.. You're da greatdest...











*get to choppa!!!!!*


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


. . . . an just to mention: we have a concert coming up for here in Seattle, Wa. with " YES " opening up for " STYX " . . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.



if i lived out their i would be at that show in 2 seconds... .BUT i love on the complete other side of the country XD


----------



## Enigma8750

Aldo Nova is the self-titled debut album by Canadian rock musician Aldo Nova, released in 1981. It successfully reached number 8 on the Billboard 200. The overall sound is poppy, melodic hard rock enlivened by plenty of guitar solos.

Aldo Nova was certified Gold by the RIAA on May 14, 1982, Platinum on February 14, 1989, and Double Platinum on December 5, 1994.[3]

All songs written by Aldo Nova Side one

1. "Fantasy" - 5:05
2. "Hot Love" - 3:54
3. "It's Too Late" - 3:23
4. "Ball and Chain" - 4:01
5. "Heart to Heart" - 3:42

Side two

1. "Foolin' Yourself" - 3:35
2. "Under the Gun" - 3:47
3. "You're My Love" - 3:33
4. "Can't Stop Lovin' You" - 3:57
5. "See the Light" - 3:56

Recent remastered/reissued versions of the album feature a demo of "Foolin' Yourself" as a bonus track.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


. . . . an just to mention: we have a concert coming up for here in Seattle, Wa. with " YES " opening up for " STYX " . . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


Is it STYX with Dennis DeYoung? If not I wouldn't go. I don't know if they're reconciled.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Aldo Nova is the self-titled debut album by Canadian rock musician Aldo Nova, released in 1981. It successfully reached number 8 on the Billboard 200. The overall sound is poppy, melodic hard rock enlivened by plenty of guitar solos.

Aldo Nova was certified Gold by the RIAA on May 14, 1982, Platinum on February 14, 1989, and Double Platinum on December 5, 1994.[3]


Winner!!!!! You get a genuine made in china pure plastic kazoo! Great vocalist and songwriter


----------



## Enigma8750

Now who was the band that had the song..

If You See Kay.. Tell her I want her.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Wrong again


. . .like someone else for HERE, i stated, i'm too old for this . . . .























mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


. . .like someone else for HERE, i stated, i'm too old for this . . . .























mr-Charles . . .









.


Excuses, excuses


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Now who was the band that had the song..

If You See Kay.. Tell her I want her.

The Script


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Is it STYX with Dennis DeYoung? If not I wouldn't go. I don't know if they're reconciled.

I don't think that Dennis will get off his Cloud to ever Fix Styx.. Too bad.. One of my favorites albums is Paradise Theater.


----------



## Enigma8750

Nope.... it was a Group by the name of April Wine.... Two Albums and great songs...

Also The Producers from the 80s were another sleeper group. I loved the album with I love Lucy.. but she don't care..


----------



## Striker36

being that i missed most of the grate bands when they were good i for one will be grasping at what ever straws i can get my hands on


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I don't think that Dennis will get off his Cloud to ever Fix Styx.. Too bad.. One of my favorites albums is Paradise Theater.

yeah it's too bad rock stars have to get that way. If anyone in that band had the right to be a pre madonna would be Tommy Shaw. It wasn't until he joined that they really took off and he's as down to earth as you and me.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Nope.... it was a Group by the name of April Wine.... Two Albums and great songs...

Also The Producers from the 80s were another sleeper group. I loved the album with I love Lucy.. but she don't care..

I know April Wine and you're right. It's off the Power Play album. What about RAIL?


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Is it STYX with Dennis DeYoung? If not I wouldn't go. I don't know if they're reconciled.


...i couldn't tell ya for sure, was relay'd this from a friend who lives in Seattle and wanted to know if i wanted ticket's; had to turn them away
 






, for the wifey has an Family_Emergency to deal with coming up, and possibly gotta fly her back home to Oklahoma come sometime next week . . . .
[Actually, it turned out to be a Dbl-Family_Emerg.: one, her older brother, and two, her mother . . .]

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
being that i missed most of the grate bands when they were good i for one will be grasping at what ever straws i can get my hands on









YouTube- Styx - Snowblind Live 1996







YouTube- Styx - Too Much Time On My Hands Live 1996







YouTube- Styx - Renegade Live 1996
The Guitarist talking is from Alabama..Tommy Shaw

The Producer's ... Whats he got..








YouTube- The Producers - What's He Got







YouTube- The Producers - Lucy
April Wine... If you see kay..








YouTube- April Wine - If You See Kay (1982 video single)







YouTube- April Wine - I Like To Rock: Live In London 1981
And last but not least Aldo Nova, Fantasy








YouTube- ALDO NOVA - Fantasy








YouTube- Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man







YouTube- Lynyrd Skynyrd-Saturday Night Special-1976







YouTube- David Lee Roth - Damn Good

Rouge's last entry on the CMSSC..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Have a Great Memorial Day Week-end All. God Bless you all. God Bless us All.
YouTube- The True Meaning of Memorial Day

""Let's Never Forget our men and women who give's us what we have""
GOD BLESS THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Bri.. You're da greatdest...











Oh Come On Enigma!! I am not a republican hellbent on destroying the once great state fo California. Yes, I said fo, it's Arnie for of.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Wrong again

Ok, it also was in a long version on "Twitch". Great for Alpine skiing at full volume.
Lyrics, pretty easy: "Life is just a fantasy can you live this Fantasy Life" Ooops, Sorry, it wasn't on Twitch, that was another song that had the same rifts. Aldo wasn't too creative huh?

Ooooooh! *Red Ryder*: "Look, up on the building. See a silouet, crowds gettin hungry, he hasn't jumped yet!"

Oh, I knew it was a compliment what you said. It just reminded me of a guy in the Army from Boston. His favorite line was: "I'm just a veritable fountain of useless information.

*Billy Thorpe*, Children of the Sun. I have that on CD, great music lots of synth!

Man, how old was Aldo when he did that?? Maybe 21? 1982. Yep, I would have been skiing the Alps.

Ok, where's this from?? :
"History shows again and again how Nature points up the folly of men"

Awww, everyone left again E. :-(


----------



## Enigma8750

*Rouge's last entry on the CMSSC..*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Have a Great Memorial Day Week-end All. God Bless you all. God Bless us All.
YouTube- The True Meaning of Memorial Day

""Let's Never Forget our men and women who give's us what we have""
GOD BLESS THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Yeah, then he PM'ed me, said he just spoke to you a few days before. He was going to call me after work, then.....

Did you get his phone number? I'll call Israel, can probably deduct it because Min is Jewish.


----------



## Enigma8750

Good Night Troops.. May God Bless US ALL.


----------



## Mysion

Hello I am replacing the computer in my sig (yes I called my self a gamer on that!) (It handled Half life 2 quite nicely) I am using the new AMD six core with 4 GB of ram and a 500 GB HDD in the build. I want to use the Storm Scout however my graphics card of choice is the HIS 5850 iCooler v turbo. This vga is 10.6 inch's long and I expect I need about .4 inch's for the power connectors on the back. This adds up to 11 inch's of space needed vs the 10.5 inch's this case has.

My question is weather any one here has moded there case to fit a bigger graphics card?
Thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

I'm proud to say I'm typing this on my Scout after a couple hours of repair. I did a complete tear down and I finally found the last pin from the HDD rails, it was under a heat sink that I had to take off to get it out. The I took a good look at the MB and didn't see any damage, so I started bending the CM V8 and the case back into shape. I should have taken some pics of the CM V8, that thing took a beating. It's holding the temps OK still, mid 70's under OCCT linpack, and right at 70 under Prime, running at 3.8Ghz with 1.36V. I think I might have a weaker i5 750 I can't get it past 3.8 for the life of me.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mysion*


Hello I am replacing the computer in my sig (yes I called my self a gamer on that!) (It handled Half life 2 quite nicely) I am using the new AMD six core with 4 GB of ram and a 500 GB HDD in the build. I want to use the Storm Scout however my graphics card of choice is the HIS 5850 iCooler v turbo. This vga is 10.6 inch's long and I expect I need about .4 inch's for the power connectors on the back. This adds up to 11 inch's of space needed vs the 10.5 inch's this case has.

My question is weather any one here has moded there case to fit a bigger graphics card?
Thanks!


i think allot of us have









if you look through the posts in the first you will see more than a few


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I'm proud to say I'm typing this on my Scout after a couple hours of repair. I did a complete tear down and I finally found the last pin from the HDD rails, it was under a heat sink that I had to take off to get it out. The I took a good look at the MB and didn't see any damage, so I started bending the CM V8 and the case back into shape. I should have taken some pics of the CM V8, that thing took a beating. It's holding the temps OK still, mid 70's under OCCT linpack, and right at 70 under Prime, running at 3.8Ghz with 1.36V. I think I might have a weaker i5 750 I can't get it past 3.8 for the life of me.

That's great news! I didn't think it looked too beat up and now it's back in the fight like a good scout. Congrats on your luck.

To EVERYONE: if you're a dad then *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!!!*


----------



## WTHbot

I'm not a dad. . . yet. . . Thank God.


Happy fathers day everyone.


----------



## Enigma8750

And you will never be ready to be one and when you are one you won't believe that you ever lived without being one.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


And you will never be ready to be one and when you are one you won't believe that you ever lived without being one.


my dad always tells me that im the best accident that ever happened to him









and he also tells me that he never really grew up... just how to act in public..

i have taken that second one to be my credo


----------



## Game_oveR

New photos, with better quality.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Game_oveR*


New photos, with better quality.




















Awesome picture Quality.. Beautiful build.. and lots of Craftsmanship qualities that is missing from too many of today's builds.. Great Job.


----------



## Jack4L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Game_oveR*


New photos, with better quality.


Great Job!


----------



## BriSleep

I agree with the above, that's a sweet system!


----------



## GoodInk

I agree too, that is one nice setup you got there.


----------



## GoodInk

Hey guys I'm thinking of ditching the V8. Running OCCT linkpack I get spikes up to 79C but it stays at about 76C. Under Prime it runs about 72C with spikes up to 76C. Cores 0,1 seems to be the hot ones and the other two run about 4-5C cooler. But it's got to be about 80F in here, and my cooler was damaged and bent up pretty bad when I shipped it down here to Honduras. I am thinking about getting the Prolimatech Megahalems with 2 Gelid fans. Do you guys think it will be worth it?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835242001
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835426015


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Hey guys I'm thinking of ditching the V8. Running OCCT linkpack I get spikes up to 79C but it stays at about 76C. Under Prime it runs about 72C with spikes up to 76C. Cores 0,1 seems to be the hot ones and the other two run about 4-5C cooler. But it's got to be about 80F in here, and my cooler was damaged and bent up pretty bad when I shipped it down here to Honduras. I am thinking about getting the Prolimatech Megahalems with 2 Gelid fans. Do you guys think it will be worth it?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835242001
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835426015

If you have no special need for a that high of a clock you could try too lower it and the volt too normal levels for it too run cooler.


----------



## Shiggins

So with the leftover money in the Amazon buy I picked up an R4 120mm for the side panel among other things. However, contrary to the specs, the fan is running a lot louder than the 19db advertised. Currently it is (or was before I took it out due to noise) plugged into the three-pin sysfan header on the mobo, so I might try it on molex even though I don't know what that would change.

I'm trying to remember if this question has been asked in the 1k pages before this, but has anyone found a way to quiet a loud R4?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


So with the leftover money in the Amazon buy I picked up an R4 120mm for the side panel among other things. However, contrary to the specs, the fan is running a lot louder than the 19db advertised. Currently it is (or was before I took it out due to noise) plugged into the three-pin sysfan header on the mobo, so I might try it on molex even though I don't know what that would change.

I'm trying to remember if this question has been asked in the 1k pages before this, but has anyone found a way to quiet a loud R4?


fan controllers work really well for that.

cooler master kinda lies about the specs on the fan. i IS 19 db.... at the lowest speed. and i think its closer to 60 CFM than 90 at full but im not really sure

still they are killer fans BUT if you still have the stock side window most of the noise is actually from the vents causing turbulence in the air flow.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


still they are killer fans and if you still have the stock side window most of the noise is actually from the vents causing turbulence in the air flow.


That's what I was afraid of as they currently run nicely sitting outside the case on my desk. Oh well, just means I will have to convince my friend to get on the laser-cutter and cut out a new panel







.

Thanks for the quick reply as always.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


That's what I was afraid of as they currently run nicely sitting outside the case on my desk. Oh well, just means I will have to convince my friend to get on the laser-cutter and cut out a new panel







.

Thanks for the quick reply as always.


i want a laser..... and your welcome


----------



## gwpjr

@Shiggins: all fans notoriously loud when used on the side panel. I moved the R4s I had to the back on my H50 and it was like night and day. I have since put more R4s on the side and I get the same old noise. I opted to mod the headers to run the fans at 7V and it made a huge difference. Any fan controller would do the same trick.

Edit: Guess I was too late hitting the reply button on this one...


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
fan controllers work really well for that.

cooler master kinda lies about the specs on the fan. i IS 19 db.... at the lowest speed. and i think its closer to 60 CFM than 90 at full but im not really sure

still they are killer fans BUT if you still have the stock side window most of the noise is actually from the vents causing turbulence in the air flow.

This is right. They're 60cfm, CM measures it a different way than most people. A lot of them are switching to H3O, either to confuse us or as a new standard. It's a pressure measurment instead of Cfm because a lot of fans (esp with sleeve bearings) slow down when there's a block in front of them.


----------



## GoodInk

I do not wish to lower my OC do to temps. I knew going in to this build that the V8 might not be up to the job 100%


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I do not wish to lower my OC do to temps. I knew going in to this build that the V8 might not be up to the job 100%

i personaly would give a good look to the H50... it seems to me like that would be the best solution for your system. it dosent put much (if any) strain on the mother board and it has verry little that could go wrong and corsair is REALLY good about fixing things that it screws up (like if it leaks or the pump dies)


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
So with the leftover money in the Amazon buy I picked up an R4 120mm for the side panel among other things. However, contrary to the specs, the fan is running a lot louder than the 19db advertised. Currently it is (or was before I took it out due to noise) plugged into the three-pin sysfan header on the mobo, so I might try it on molex even though I don't know what that would change.

I'm trying to remember if this question has been asked in the 1k pages before this, but has anyone found a way to quiet a loud R4?

Its not the R-4s fault.. We at the CMSSC have discovered overtime that the vents in the side on the stock Window causes Air Turbulence and increased noise, which is why so many have changed the Stock window for a Custom window with one or two fan holes built into it with no shroud.. The Shrouds in the metal front and the bulls Eye in the front bottom of the case also cause more air resistance and more turbulence as well.

Now there are a lot of ways of quieting a Fan.

First as striker said.. Molex them all and then run it through a Fan controller and turn them to about 80 percent.

Second.. Take out the fans and Replace with rubber mounts and rubber anti-vibration soft ware... Hard ware is not a good word for it..

http://www.endpcnoise.com/cgi-bin/e/...asket_120.html
http://www.endpcnoise.com/cgi-bin/e/...nting_kit.html
http://www.endpcnoise.com/cgi-bin/e/...nsulation.html
http://www.endpcnoise.com/cgi-bin/e/...ntrollers.html

Third is to set your bios fan controller and let the motherboard handle the fan controls as needed.

But lets here from the Experts at Quiet PC and see what they say.

Quote:

*How To Build A Quiet PC

There are a thousand and one articles out there that give you methods for quieting your PC. Some of those methods are helpful and some are inadequate. These five simple steps are what we believe to be the five top priorities to keep in mind when building a quiet pc or upgrading your current machine to a quiet pc.
Concentrate on the THREE BIG SOURCES of PC noise
The Power Supply, The CPU Fan, and The Case Fan (if applicable)

Then, once the big noises have been reduced you can address the small noises in your pc. If the small noises (such as the hard drive, motherboard fan, video card fan, or loud cd/dvd disk drive) are still a source of frustration, then you can address them and/or you can consider case insulating material.

More information is available in our Frequently Asked Questions regarding which computer parts to Replace First in order to quiet your PC.
When planning your Quiet PC, Buy Smart.

When everything else is equal, buy a motherboard that has a heatsink instead of a motherboard fan. If two video cards are basically the same, buy the video card that has the heatsink instead of a video card fan or fans. However, if the particular motherboard or video card you had your eye on didn't come with a heatsink, but instead came with a fan, you can easily replace that noisy fan. Those small fans actually tend to be quite noisy because of the turbulence produced when a lot of air is pushed through a small area. Consider using a Zalman silent video fan to replace that noisy video card fan. Consider a Zalman motherboard heatsink to replace the motherboard northbridge chipset fan.
Establish Proper Cooling in your Quiet PC.

Make sure your computer doesn't overheat in the search for a Quiet PC.

1. Establish a good airflow pattern. See our computer cooling page for more information.

2. Use the right products for your computer.

Generally, we don't suggest that customers alter an existing product themselves to make it run slower (quieter). Standard computer parts are not designed to cool sufficiently without the same airflow.

If you are an overclocker or just a do-it-yourselfer that likes to experiment, just keep in mind that running a product outside of its specifications is an at-your-own-risk procedure.

All of our quiet CPU coolers have specifications on their product pages which indicate which cpus they are designed for. These products will silently cool your CPU sufficiently when installed properly.

3. Consider hardware monitoring.

Many new motherboards include hardware monitoring which enable you to track your CPU's internal temperature at all times.

4. Consider products that boost the ability of your PC to cool itself, including quiet case fans, rounded cables, or a case such as the P183 which provides superior cooling by the upper and lower chamber structure to isolate power supply heat from the rest of your components.

Buy High Quality computer silencing products

As PCs get faster and faster and computer parts get noisier and noisier, almost every computer cooling company is jumping on the quiet computer bandwagon. This doesn't mean that every "quiet" CPU fan or "quiet" power supply is created equal. The parts we carry are highly specialized and are "silent" or "ultra quiet". All of our parts run less than 33 decibels, most of our parts run at 20 decibels or lower, some of our parts are absolutely silent (they have no moving parts). In addition to the specifications given to us by manufacturers all parts we carry withstand our Quiet PC test as we use all parts we carry in the highly regarded Quiet PCs which we build. We have chosen each quiet computer part because it is the best solution for that particular computer noise problem.

There are many products that we have tried, but have not decided to sell because:

1. We couldn't honestly tell our customers they were the highest quality computer parts available

2. They were overly difficult to work with

OR

3. The price tag was too high in relationship to the benefit they provided

QUIET YOUR PC BY STOPPING THE NOISE AT THE SOURCE.

It is far more efficient to stop PC noise at the source of the noise rather than try and cover up the noise.

This is true both in terms of how well you can stop PC noise, and in terms of how convenient the process is. Trying to cover up the noise by adding sound proofing measures such as installing case insulation, placing your computer in an insulating box, or putting your computer in a closet, is less effective, less convenient, and more costly than replacing the offending parts with reasonable quiet alternatives. Usually you can replace 3-4 parts and have a computer, which is nearly impossible to hear without putting your ear within a few inches of your machine.

Case insulation is a great idea, and may just provide you with that little bit of an edge when it comes to silencing your computer. Keep in mind, however, that insulating your computer won't decrease computer noise as well as replacing the offending parts. Additionally, installation of computer insulating material at times can be both time-consuming and tricky, and can increase the temperature inside your computer case.

Fan vibration isolators, rubber grommets, and noise dampening quiet computer feet are also great noise dampening touches which work well in unearthing every last source of noise in your quiet computer.*


----------



## BriSleep

Yep, he's right again guys. It's the case sometimes, I put those silicone gaskets around the fans on Mindy's Scout and there was a hush, like 30% of the noise was not there anymore.









OTOH, my Haf is as loud as a model airplane!

I disagree in part with this stuff: http://www.endpcnoise.com/cgi-bin/e/...nsulation.html

Well, it wasn't exactly this stuff but there used to be a product called Acousomat or something like that. It was like semi-cured rubber. It stopped the noise quite a bit but including the stuff above, you have to be carefull where you put it. Too much in the wrong area and you block either air movement or heat that escapes out the panel, like the one behind your mobo.

One of the best things ever to do to your system to shut it up a little is put silicone between the drive and the cage. Some drives, like the Velociraptors are real screamers when they run for a few minutes.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


OTOH, my Haf is as loud as a model airplane!


i don't think so
i have one that i can hover over somebody sleeping and not wake them


----------



## Shiggins

Yeah I had the gaskets on the side panel and messed around with fan speed in BIOS and in other programs. The first didn't do anything noticeable (at least for me) and the second caused the fans to be quiet but click instead.

However, as mentioned I am going to simply cut myself a new panel for a project. Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


One of the best things ever to do to your system to shut it up a little is put silicone between the drive and the cage. Some drives, like the Velociraptors are real screamers when they run for a few minutes.



I have a velo in mine with sound dampening screws and it still sounds like a capacitor on a Flash Camera Charging.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I have a velo in mine with sound dampening screws and it still sounds like a capacitor on a Flash Camera Charging.

Yeah, did you ever hear a 15,000rpm SCSI drive? Zero to ouch in 6 seconds. Kind of a zzzziiinngg sound, once they stayed at speed though they quieted out. If it wasn't for SCSI we wouldn't have SATA.









@ Bradey. I get it, finally, you have your side fan blowing out so you can guide it around with the mouse. Right?
No really, once I finish cutting the holes on my GT's the loudest thing will be the sound of the water trickling in my spin res.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

My system turned in to a 1600 dollar paperweight last night. Currently using an old P4 system I dug out of my closet.









Here's the thread about what happened.


http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/760592-my-psu-something-else-died.html


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


My system turned in to a 1600 dollar paperweight last night. Currently using an old P4 system I dug out of my closet.









Here's the thread about what happened.


[URL=]http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...else-died.html[/URL]


johnny, it doesn't sound like the PSU to me, esp with the problems you've been having with that proc. So, now do you have a way to test either or both the proc/ mobo? I'm one of the fortunate few, I have 2 systems with the same mobo /proc so I can always change them around.

Also, when overclocking on that MSI mobo, don't you have something in the overclocking area that has +/- mv? Maybe it's an intel thing but we don't change the voltage up or down in steps, first we have a CPU VTT line and you increase/ decrease that one step at a time before you change the volt line in the cpu. Not doubting your skills, just wondering what could have changed to make the system freak out.

Like the other guy asked. Did you reset the CMOS? Also strange, there were no beeb codes?

Wasn't it Rockr that got a bad CPU? Maybe yours has the same problem. I've never heard of one or 2 cores getting that much different in temp unless the contact to the heatsink wasn't even or something was bad in the chip.


----------



## Striker36

thats a bad day johnny..... sorry to hear about your computer.

after reading the thread you linked i would venture to guess its NOT the PSU. but i have no idea.. i haven't even see that problem before

OH! and i did some work on the reactor project this morning. you should all go tell me what you think of the photography at the very least... trying to learn how to work my camera still


----------



## Alexossi79

Made some different look . Nut much but hopeU like it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alexossi79* 
Made some different look . Nut much but hopeU like it.

looks good!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Newegg will send back the PSU if it's not bad, and they will let me know via e-mail about that. If it is sent back, I'll send the MB next.

With or without the CPU in the board...fans/LEDS would just flicker on once and then go out when the 8pin was plugged in, fans/LEDs would power up if 8pin was removed. With the 8pin plugged in, all the indicator LEDs on the board would illuminate, except the four LEDs for the CPU to let me know what cores are running. Removing the cpu, ram, video, unplugging drives, unplugging fans, etc...that all made no difference. The 8pin being plugged in or unplugged was the only event that made a change.

Also reset CMOS, pulled CMOS battery for 10 minutes and re-installed, etc...nothing changed. No trouble code on that little dual LCD panel on the board, would just read FF which is usually what it says on startup until BIOS is done posting, then it reads the CPU temp.

All four cores shared the same temperature at all times. Not once did any differ from the others. I reported the general CPU temp, and the temp of all four cores...core temp is always higher than general temp.


----------



## Enigma8750

I got money on the MSI board.. Sorry.. If I was going to buy a Board on looks MSI would win every time.. But if I want to buy a Board on reliability.. It would be ASUS or AsRock.


----------



## BriSleep

Heh heh heh!! Bios code FF, engineers way of saying Freaking Failure, no really, it's Fatal Failure. If it was the proc it would have said 86, so that's not likely, if it was the PSU you would have got a lot of beeps, 9 to be exact.

I'm pretty sure it's the mobo. Esp with a reset and the Cpu removed, you should have got what, 1 long and 1 short beep. No beeps usually there's a short inside the motherboard, most often a broken or burnt trace.

We'll see.









Edit: See, Enigma and I were writing the same thing at the same time again.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Heh heh heh!! Bios code FF, engineers way of saying Freaking Failure, no really, it's Fatal Failure. If it was the proc it would have said 86, so that's not likely, if it was the PSU you would have got a lot of beeps, 9 to be exact.

I'm pretty sure it's the mobo. Esp with a reset and the Cpu removed, you should have got what, 1 long and 1 short beep. No beeps usually there's a short inside the motherboard, most often a broken or burnt trace.

We'll see.









Edit: See, Enigma and I were writing the same thing at the same time again.


This board always read FF before BIOS was done posting, then it switched to the CPU temp.

Edit : Busted out the user's manual for my board. FF = Power on and first initialize CPU...it comes on for a few seconds as you turn the system on, then goes away and displays the temp from that point until the system shuts down. There's a list of random info codes it may also display, but no trouble codes...weird.


----------



## Enigma8750

From the FF then it means that the CPU passed the Post.. If the power goes off with a certain wire plugged in it means short Circuit which is more likely the board.. processors are checked and triple checked for core stability and for core Number working.. Especially AMD. It is more likely you see a Walrus in your back yard than your CPU to go bad because of a Stress test. It just would have shut down and restarted or made you go to the bios once more.. I bet it is a short in the NB.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


From the FF then it means that the CPU passed the Post.. If the power goes off with a certain wire plugged in it means short Circuit which is more likely the board.. processors are checked and triple checked for core stability and for core Number working.. Especially AMD. *It is more likely you see a Walrus in your back yard* than your CPU to go back because of a Stress test.. I bet it is a short in the NB.


im not gonna lie..... that would be FREEKING AWESOME


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is a rare Photo of the Alabama Walrus..


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I boxed up the MB since I'm sure that's next to be RMA'd, hopefully they won't throw a fit over it missing 1x SATA cable, 1x molex to SATA cable, and the driver disc...because I can't find them.

Also boxed up the H50, 5830, RAM and CPU since I can't be having those just lying around all over the place. Kinda weird, taking apart my 2 week old system and putting it all back in the boxes, as if my trial period is over or something.









I keep going over that MB with a flash-light, can't find a single sign of anything happening to it. The more and more I ponder this, the more I think the MB is bad and PSU was just doing its job of shutting off the circuitry due to a short. I hope the next board, if mine is shot, doesn't do this...I will be going for that 4.0GHz overclock again. If it fails again, I'll just demand a refund from MSI and go with another brand 890fx.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Newegg will send back the PSU if it's not bad, and they will let me know via e-mail about that. If it is sent back, I'll send the MB next.

With or without the CPU in the board...fans/LEDS would just flicker on once and then go out when the 8pin was plugged in, fans/LEDs would power up if 8pin was removed. With the 8pin plugged in, all the indicator LEDs on the board would illuminate, except the four LEDs for the CPU to let me know what cores are running. Removing the cpu, ram, video, unplugging drives, unplugging fans, etc...that all made no difference. The 8pin being plugged in or unplugged was the only event that made a change.

Also reset CMOS, pulled CMOS battery for 10 minutes and re-installed, etc...nothing changed. No trouble code on that little dual LCD panel on the board, would just read FF which is usually what it says on startup until BIOS is done posting, then it reads the CPU temp.

All four cores shared the same temperature at all times. Not once did any differ from the others. I reported the general CPU temp, and the temp of all four cores...core temp is always higher than general temp.

I'm afraid I wouldn't take that bet with E. I had a very similar experience with my 790FX-GD70, only I got nothing other than a tripped PSU. After two board RMAs and a CPU RMA I've been rock solid since. The prevailing thought on the needing to run a 24 and 8 pin power supply is a complete misnomer. Your board should run on a 20 and 4 pin PSU you just won't be able to overclock at all. If I were you I would RMA both the board and the CPU as well, because when my board went tits up it took the CPU as well. I've been a loyal MSI customer for years, but as E said they really seem to be hit and miss lately. You might get lucky with the PSU RMA, but it seems that one or more of the CPU VRM chips is fried.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
From the FF then it means that the CPU passed the Post.. If the power goes off with a certain wire plugged in it means short Circuit which is more likely the board.. processors are checked and triple checked for core stability and for core Number working.. Especially AMD. It is more likely you see a Walrus in your back yard than your CPU to go bad because of a Stress test. It just would have shut down and restarted or made you go to the bios once more.. I bet it is a short in the NB.

Actually with the MSI boards, stuck on FF means the CPU won't initialize. I'm with you, it sounds like a short in the CPU power circuitry.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

the msi 890fx is basically the same as the 790fx just another pci-e and different chipset. same pwm 4+1 which makes it outclassed by the other 890fx mobo's(asus and gigabyte use 8+2). this explains the meltdowns people have when running the thubans with msi 790fx and 890fx mobos. of course if your running a 965 it wouldn't affect you, just a fyi.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*


I boxed up the MB since I'm sure that's next to be RMA'd, hopefully they won't throw a fit over it missing 1x SATA cable, 1x molex to SATA cable, and the driver disc...because I can't find them.

Also boxed up the H50, 5830, RAM and CPU since I can't be having those just lying around all over the place. Kinda weird, taking apart my 2 week old system and putting it all back in the boxes, as if my trial period is over or something.









I keep going over that MB with a flash-light, can't find a single sign of anything happening to it. The more and more I ponder this, the more I think the MB is bad and PSU was just doing its job of shutting off the circuitry due to a short. I hope the next board, if mine is shot, doesn't do this...I will be going for that 4.0GHz overclock again. If it fails again, I'll just demand a refund from MSI and go with another brand 890fx.


Yep, probably the motherboard, sorry but 2 out of 2 experts here agree. I have ALL the mobo bios codes if you really want them. I just need to know who made the chip. You know, it shows on boot, Phoenix, Award, AMI, would help if I had the version number too. But, it's gotta be soon, I have tomorrow and maybe Saturday.

Edit: That's 4 of us now johnny, RMA the mobo and the chip, don't spend money shipping the PSU unless you already have. I knew Rockrs chip went out on him!

*@ Everybody on this thread!* I may be here some on Thursday night. I might be here on Saturday, mostly at noon, then night. I'll probably be gone Sunday and after that it's going to be hit and miss.

I don't have a key in my hands yet, but probably Friday this thing is going to come to an end!! We will sign the papers then 3 days later we get handed the keys!! Then a whole lot of you know what hits the fan becuase we have to fix the house before we can even put a box in it. Handicapped ramps gotta go up.

The furnace has to be replaced and air conditioning installed, the water heater will be changed to "on demand" gas, gas lines have to be cut and capped that the last idiots put in there illegally, we have to run lines for the new gas oven (it's electric now), we has to put up firewalls where they took them out. You'd be amazed how much someone can mess up a house in only 18 months of living there and they aren't responsible because they are in Bankruptcy proceedings, even though he's a high paid logger in Oregon.

So, for about a month I will be hit and miss. Three people have my e-mail addy, feel free to e-mail me if you guys want. *You know who you are!!*

So, right quick if you need anything out of my brain or my book then you better ask now! I guess I could send the book to Enigma for a while, there will probably be No, forget that, it doesn't come out every year, it's every 2 or 3. So yeah, I have to send some stuff to Enigma, I might as well give him the book for a while. If it's alright with him. I just PM'ed you Boss!

Otherwise, PM someone who knows thier stuff. Rockr is here almost every day, knows AMD like the back of his hand. Enigma may not be here Every day but *it is his thread*, he started all this. Lots of you know the case and case modding. All you need me for is some intel / Nvidia stuff, a little watercooling and if you need that, ask Rockr and he'll get hold of me.* Won't you Rockr?? *

Otherwise you have until maybe Tuesday for anything you need out of me.

If _anyone_ needs that *CAD drawing *of the window. Someone needs to get me the measurements I asked for or you won't get it untill I'm re-settled and get this stupid trailer sold.

*Double Edit*: Enigma will have the book some time next week, if there's anything old, unusual or obscure, he can find it in there. Except water cooling, if you need help there don't just go to the thread and ask, most have no idea how water works in a Scout. I'm not saying don't ask there but make sure you verify it will work by asking here too. Know this, I did custom water in a Scout with an O/C'ed intel proc/ mobo and it didn't work, you have to be carefull how you set it up. There will soon be another couple of wet foot experts here.

He doesn't show it in his sig line but look at this: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l-edition.html
He's going to know a lot when he's done. He has some very fine experts at his beck and call. Just don't pester him too much, we all have things to take care of. Sorry for outing you mr-Charles.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


the msi 890fx is basically the same as the 790fx just another pci-e and different chipset. same pwm 4+1 which makes it outclassed by the other 890fx mobo's(asus and gigabyte use 8+2). this explains the meltdowns people have when running the thubans with msi 790fx and 890fx mobos. of course if your running a 965 it wouldn't affect you, just a fyi.


Hey this guy is legit..the Dr. has known me for a while now.. Thanks for the heads up on the Mobo challenges.


----------



## Enigma8750

It is my pleasure to watch over the book for a while and I will use it to help others.. Thanks bri for your Trust and your friendship and lets hope that we find out about rouge in time.. Its hard for me to deal with loss.. I have not been able to hold on to many people in this world so it hard for me to think Bri.. that you are gonna be gone for a while.. I will sincerely miss you my friend and I will keep you in my prayers.. That logger should have to pay for all those repairs. But the Judges ruling stands..I know hush....


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

The PSU is already on a UPS truck, somewhere in Kansas if I'm correct. It will get to Newegg sometime on Friday. Once they receive it, they will test it and e-mail me to let me know if it passed or if it was approved for replacement.

After convincing myself even more than the mb was shot, I did an online RMA with Newegg for it about an hour ago. Turns out I only have 4 days left on my 30day return policy so I'm getting that board on a truck first thing in the morning in order to be within the time limit...if I'm correct, as long as the RMA was filed before the 30days then I'm good to go. I do have manufacturer warranties after that 30day period, but it's so nice dealing with Newegg for stuff like this because they always come through for me. Only problem is I can't find the software disc for the board, hope they don't mind.

I really don't think the CPU was the problem, as I had the same results with or without the CPU / RAM / GPU / etc. While the CPU could be bad as well, I'd say it was unlikely. Once I get my PSU back or a new one, and the new board gets here(they don't test the mb if I'm correct, just exchange it), I'll put everything together and report the results.

Oh, since I had pretty much everything pulled from the case I went ahead and whipped out the dremel. Cut out the metal mesh for the top exhaust fan, and the front/lower intake fan, this increases airflow quite a bit. I may also cut out the metal mesh for the rear exhaust fan(pull / rad / push is what will be there) and replace it with a nice laser-cut fan grill, and open that top hole up in the motherboard plate for the 24pin to fit easier through it. Also took this chance to better tuck/route all the case wiring.


----------



## clee413

Wow! It's been so long since my last visit. Nearly 1060 pages!









For those of you who remember, I took a leave of absence from OCN to hunt for a new job & study for MCTS 70-620 exam about a month ago. Well good news folks! I am now a Microsoft Certified Professional, Certified in MCTS 70-620. Also, I am now 3 weeks into my new position as an IT with GoWireless!

God has really blessed me in life, but those are my 2 most recent blessings. Big ones too! I'm very thankful to have been hired in the field that I was aiming for in a state that is #1 in the unemployment rating.

I appreciate the emails of support, and well wishes I received from the CMSSC! You guys are fantastic!


----------



## BriSleep

@ johnny. Yeah, it may not have been the proc but just like when Rockrs went, sometimes the surge hits the proc on it's way. Better to get it checked out than find out 2 or 3 weeks down the road when everything gets back.

@ Clee!! Holy Chrome man!! We have an MS certified man in our midst!! Congrats on everything you've achieved, esp the great job. You're now a true computer professional, please remember us when you get famous.
You'll always be my southern State Brother!!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ johnny. Yeah, it may not have been the proc but just like when Rockrs went, sometimes the surge hits the proc on it's way. Better to get it checked out than find out 2 or 3 weeks down the road when everything gets back.

Don't have any way to check it other than waiting for my stuff to get dropped off here by UPS, put it all together and turn it on. If the CPU is bad I'll just RMA it through AMD since my 30day return period with Newegg is over this Saturday. At least I was able to get the board and PSU in on time with them, because I hate dealing with manufacturers. AMD isn't so bad, from what I've heard.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









*Rouge's last entry on the CMSSC..*






































Whoa! I didn't know Rogue was shipping out.









I'll miss his entries in our discussions. Really cool person, and I look forward to hearing from him again when he returns.

*God bless our troops!*


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Clee!! Holy Chrome man!! We have an MS certified man in our midst!! Congrats on everything you've achieved, esp the great job. You're now a true computer professional, please remember us when you get famous.
You'll always be my southern State Brother!!

*Thanks Bri!* I appreciate it!









Yes! I could not be happier that I am now working in an industry that I truly have a passion for. And how could I forget the CMSSC, really, you guys (CMSSC and OCN Forums) have taught me more then books ever will. *FOREAL!!*

I will probably be posting more often again. I do miss the discussions with modders and overclockers. It's an addiction (right Rockr?), and IT goes by the book in the Corporate World (ugh!). Minimum hardware requirements... *sigh*


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alexossi79*


....



...


I have that same blue plastic sheathed IDE cable in my old AMD Athlone(Its, kinda turned into a bum, still need to enter it in the bum of the month)

Otherwise your scout is doing just as scouts do, looking sexy and bringing out the best in your components


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alexossi79* 
Made some different look . Nut much but hopeU like it.

]

What are those fans on your side panel? Link please.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
Don't have any way to check it other than waiting for my stuff to get dropped off here by UPS, put it all together and turn it on. If the CPU is bad I'll just RMA it through AMD since my 30day return period with Newegg is over this Saturday. At least I was able to get the board and PSU in on time with them, because I hate dealing with manufacturers. AMD isn't so bad, from what I've heard.

AMD was SUPER COOL to deal with.


----------



## Bradey

^ +1


----------



## Alexossi79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


What are those fans on your side panel? Link please.


http://www.tacens.com/ventusice.php

I bought them in Poland . I also found they are easy to buy in Germany . Not sure they shipping overseas.

Quote:



I have that same blue plastic sheathed IDE cable in my old AMD Athlone(Its, kinda turned into a bum, still need to enter it in the bum of the month)

Otherwise your scout is doing just as scouts do, looking sexy and bringing out the best in your components


Yeah . Hate this blue cable but it need to wait for new drive to change it. Probably will get rid of DVD drive cause it's useless.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alexossi79* 
http://www.tacens.com/ventusice.php

I bought them in Poland . I also found they are easy to buy in Germany . Not sure they shipping overseas.

Yeah . Hate this blue cable but it need to wait for new drive to change it. Probably will get rid of DVD drive cause it's useless.









Those fans look a lot like the ones that came in my NZXT case.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
this is my current air flow setup. I have access to more fans but i was wondering if you guys would change anything to achieve better "flow".Attachment 160453

Back to the air flow question, I removed the shrouds from my H50 and actually improved the cooling doing so. Now before, with the shroud's I was unable to hook up the 2nd top side panel fan but I'm pretty sure with the shrouds gone, I could fit my R4 back on. Now I'm at work and plan on installing it right when I get off but I wanted to see if you guys would recommend setting the top side panel fan for in taking or exhausting with my current setup.
Attachment 161322


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
Back to the air flow question, I removed the shrouds from my H50 and actually improved the cooling doing so. Now before, with the shroud's I was unable to hook up the 2nd top side panel fan but I'm pretty sure with the shrouds gone, I could fit my R4 back on. Now I'm at work and plan on installing it right when I get off but I wanted to see if you guys would recommend setting the top side panel fan for in taking or exhausting with my current setup.
Attachment 161322

I'd do intake, because those push/pull exhaust fans need all the fresh air they can get in order to cool the rad. That's where your top side panel fan comes in...also helps keep that pump head cool.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alexossi79* 
http://www.tacens.com/ventusice.php

I bought them in Poland . I also found they are easy to buy in Germany . Not sure they shipping overseas.

Yeah . Hate this blue cable but it need to wait for new drive to change it. Probably will get rid of DVD drive cause it's useless.









That site you showed have some nice stuff..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
Back to the air flow question, I removed the shrouds from my H50 and actually improved the cooling doing so. Now before, with the shroud's I was unable to hook up the 2nd top side panel fan but I'm pretty sure with the shrouds gone, I could fit my R4 back on. Now I'm at work and plan on installing it right when I get off but I wanted to see if you guys would recommend setting the top side panel fan for in taking or exhausting with my current setup.
Attachment 161322

IF you have an H50 sucking in then make the side flow out.

If your cpu is not H50 cooled then let it suck in fresh air.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
IF you have 50 sucking in then make the side flow out.

If your cpu is not H50 cooled then let it suck in fresh air.

my H50 has two 120mm exhausting air out the back so I think I'll go with Johnny's advise and set the top side panel fan as intake.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. thats right.. But most H50 application has it sucking air from outside into the box.. Then you would next an exhaust.. But if you have your intake from inside the case then you definitly need to have it sucking air in the case to feed cool air into the case from outside.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yea.. thats right.. But most H50 application has it sucking air from outside into the box.. Then you would next an exhaust.. But if you have your intake from inside the case then you definitly need to have it sucking air in the case to feed cool air into the case from outside.

werd

My current load temps (w/ out the top side panel fan) is 52c. Will see if it makes any difference installing the fan. I think my next upgrade will be a wall mount AC unit in my room because this California summer heat SUX! and It's only going to get hotter in the upcoming months.


----------



## Enigma8750

In Racing, cool air can mean a difference in 10 percent Hp.. So build you an intake box out of a Styrofoam and use a dryer hose for the air vent and then just add ice from the fridge.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
In Racing, cool air can mean a difference in 10 percent Hp.. So build you an intake box out of a Styrofoam and use a dryer hose for the air vent and then just add ice from the fridge.










LOL ya you could do that.

Ok its been awhile since i have posted anything in here but i figured since we are talking about the h-50 ill throw in my setup. Did some dremel work today cutting out all the fangrills in the scout, really quieted down the tornado effect i had going.

Front grill and the scythe kama bay chopped.









Rear grill and u-channel









R4 outside case now.









Top fangrill cutout and u-channeled', Radshroud installed









Im really surprised how much this mod cut fan noise, ambient temp dropped 2c as well. Adding the shroud dropped 3c off my load temp, now im at 72c after 20 passes of linX @4ghz, not too shabby.


----------



## Bradey

^ nice


----------



## BriSleep

Very nice!! Great upgrading job!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
LOL ya you could do that.

Ok its been awhile since i have posted anything in here but i figured since we are talking about the h-50 ill throw in my setup. Did some dremel work today cutting out all the fangrills in the scout, really quieted down the tornado effect i had going.

Front grill and the scythe kama bay chopped.









Rear grill and u-channel









R4 outside case now.









Top fangrill cutout and u-channeled', Radshroud installed









Im really surprised how much this mod cut fan noise, ambient temp dropped 2c as well. Adding the shroud dropped 3c off my load temp, now im at 72c after 20 passes of linX @4ghz, not too shabby.

What is that clear space between the rad and the fan on the inside.. is that another fan or a sleeve of some kind.


----------



## imh073p

Oh thats a shroud to space the fan out abit to eliminate the airflow deadspot at the center, the white layer is a rubber anti vibration grommet.


----------



## Nwanko

Love the mod u made.Awesome. Keep up th good work.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Oh thats a shroud to space the fan out abit to eliminate the airflow deadspot at the center, the white layer is a rubber anti vibration grommet.


That is some NASA Style Engineering My man...


----------



## King Lycan

I Gots Storm Scoutttt


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i personaly would give a good look to the H50... it seems to me like that would be the best solution for your system. it dosent put much (if any) strain on the mother board and it has verry little that could go wrong and corsair is REALLY good about fixing things that it screws up (like if it leaks or the pump dies)


What is your reasoning for the H50 over the Megahalems? Is it just strain on the MB? From what I have ready the Megahalems cools better than the H50 or are you thinking it will work better with the high ambant temps? The thing I'm worried about with the H50 is dumping all that heat back in to the case. The top fan is all ready pumping a lot of heat out when running the power supply test on OCCT(Linkpack+graphics card test, everything running at 100%)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


What is your reasoning for the H50 over the Megahalems? Is it just strain on the MB? From what I have ready the Megahalems cools better than the H50 or are you thinking it will work better with the high ambant temps? The thing I'm worried about with the H50 is dumping all that heat back in to the case. The top fan is all ready pumping a lot of heat out when running the power supply test on OCCT(Linkpack+graphics card test, everything running at 100%)



first off if you set it up for exaust out the back (or top) it will be dumping ZERO heat into the case its self which is better for every thing then you have the no strain on the board wich is ALWAYS good and in head to heads the Maganalems are about equal to the H50 in performance. some guys get 2 or 3c better temps with the H50 others the Maganas its all relative.

i like the no added heat in the case thing. with your already high ambient temps getting as much out as you can as cleanly as you can, can be nothing but good.

in the end its your case and your decision but thats my







oh and the H50 just looks cooler









and on a sad note.... i may not be arround for a few days as my lap top (main computer) was stolen from my place of work at some point this morning...

-Striker36.......... has an angry frouny face


----------



## GoodInk

I'm sorry about the laptop Striker.


----------



## ACM

Had my surgery today.


----------



## Striker36

well sence my laptop got stolen







i need to get some new form a mobile computing device so i though i would sell some of my surplus computer stuff.

i have all the stock fans for the CM Scout that i can part with. 140mm and the 120mm with red LEDs and the wires for the switch and the regular black 140 from the top. secondly and if any one is looking to buy a new in box H50 let me know.

i dont want to sell any of it but i need cash like yesterday seance the police around here cant do much.... and im likely never going to see that computer again.

send me a PM if your interested in any of this.

thanks guys.
-Striker36


----------



## gwpjr

@ACM: Hope you heal up soon!


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Did some more dremeling on the case today.

So now I have cut out the top fan mesh, front/lower fan mesh, rear fan mesh, and enlarged the hole at the top/right of the motherboard plate to fit the 24pin through. Now all I need is a 120mm fan grill for the rear, then she's ready to have everything re-installed once the mb and psu get back from Newegg.

Anyone know what size the two red LEDs are in the i/o panel? I was thinking about maybe swapping those out for blue.

Where can one buy that u-channel stuff that you line your cut edges with? Does it stay on pretty good, meaning there's no risk of the fanblade catching it? I may use this stuff on the holes I cut.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
@ACM: Hope you heal up soon!

Thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
OK its been awhile but I have my Scout built and here some pics. I was really unhappy with window. It came all scratched up and didn't have time to mess with it so I used it. I think I might try some of that stuff for headlights on it.
























































My Build of the week is GoodInk's Very nice and slightly Modded Scout. It is just a Beauiful CM Storm Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Everyone pray for ACM to recover quickly after his surgury..


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Everyone pray for ACM to recover quickly after his surgury..


Thanks brother scout!

Nice to have a laptop here.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


My Build of the week is GoodInk's Very nice and slightly Modded Scout. It is just a Beauiful CM Storm Scout.


Thank you, I feel honored to say the least. You might be able to help me out with something too, I remember seeing someone with a fan mounted in drive bays using a fan mount for an Antic case if I remember right that looked stock, any ways I think I might buy Srikers H50 (if he still has it) and try to mount it as an intake there.


----------



## Enigma8750

There is that Cooler Master Quad drive holder that baldo put on his system and it looks so cool.


----------



## GoodInk

That is nice but the one I'm thinking about fit behind the covers.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
There is that Cooler Master Quad drive holder that baldo put on his system and it looks so cool.










Here it is...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002

Looks like it slides right in to the case with no modding necessary, comes with a pre-installed 120mm blue LED fan, and has the foam/filter...for only $20+shipping, that's awesome!


----------



## BriSleep

Hey you mad modders!!

@ ACM, get better soon. I didn't even know you were having surgery.

@ GoodInk. Congrats on Scout build of the week!! You deserve it.

@ Anyone. Can someone please go here: http://digitalstormonline.com/complo....asp?id=415868

Look at the Products / Gaming Computers / Black Ops, then click on customize and please tell me what case they are using for the "Ironclad" and the "Malestrom". Nevermind the Malestrom, it is an Inwin Malestrom I can't place the Ironclad. They usually put thier own name to a case.

Ok. Nevermind again. It's an Inwin Ironclad. Guess they either lost thier creativity or they have to use the right name on some cases.

I see they stopped using the Scout and they have the HafX.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey you mad modders!!

@ ACM, get better soon. I didn't even know you were having surgery.

@ GoodInk. Congrats on Scout build of the week!! You deserve it.

@ Anyone. Can someone please go here: http://digitalstormonline.com/complo....asp?id=415868

Look at the Products / Gaming Computers / Black Ops, then click on customize and please tell me what case they are using for the "Ironclad" and the "Malestrom". I think the Malestrom is an NZXT model but I can't place the Ironclad.

I see they stopped using the Scout and they have the HafX.

Thanks, the Malestrom is a In Win. It's kinda cheap from what I've seen reviewed on it, 3DGamerman did a review and I read a couple on it too.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811108190


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
There is that Cooler Master Quad drive holder that baldo put on his system and it looks so cool.










I would love to have this,only nevegg does not ship to Europe,gonna look if i can find it somewhere else.


----------



## mrant

Hello everyone,

I recently completed a Storm Scout build, and I have to say I love the case. Incredible quality and design for the price.

Looking through the pictures of everyone elses' builds made me question a choice I made during the build. I oriented my HSF north-south (vertically), but I notice the majority of people in this thread orient theirs east-west (horizontally). Is there a benefit to horizontal orientation?
My thinking was the larger fan at the top of the case would do a better job of pulling the warm exhaust out of the case. Also, with the HS fan located at the bottom, blowing to the top of the case, allows the fan to pull cool outside air through the slats in the side panel window.

Any thoughts on this?

--MrAnt--

System Specs

CM Storm Scout case
MSI P55-GD65 v1.5 BIOS
Intel Core i5 750 @ 2.66GHz
CM Hyper 212+ HSF
GSkill Trident 2x2GB DDR3 2000 - F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD
WD Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB HDD
Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750W
Sapphire Radeon 5850 1GB


----------



## Bradey

i think it is just that there is cooler coming from the fan in the drive bay


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrant* 
Hello everyone,

I recently completed a Storm Scout build, and I have to say I love the case. Incredible quality and design for the price.

Looking through the pictures of everyone elses' builds made me question a choice I made during the build. I oriented my HSF north-south (vertically), but I notice the majority of people in this thread orient theirs east-west (horizontally). Is there a benefit to horizontal orientation?
My thinking was the larger fan at the top of the case would do a better job of pulling the warm exhaust out of the case. Also, with the HS fan located at the bottom, blowing to the top of the case, allows the fan to pull cool outside air through the slats in the side panel window.

Any thoughts on this?

--MrAnt--

System Specs

CM Storm Scout case
MSI P55-GD65 v1.5 BIOS
Intel Core i5 750 @ 2.66GHz
CM Hyper 212+ HSF
GSkill Trident 2x2GB DDR3 2000 - F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD
WD Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB HDD
Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750W
Sapphire Radeon 5850 1GB

I'm assuming you kept your oem ones because you said the top fan was larger. A lot of us replace those oem case fans with CM R4 120mm fans. May want to look in to doing this, really jumps up that airflow and reduces those temps. I have two R4s on front, one on top, two on rear(push/pull for my rad), two on side panel. I cut out the mesh for the top fan, front/lower fan and rear fan to further increase airflow. Side panel window was replaced and has two 4.5" holes cut and screw holes drilled for the fans, with filterright filters installed on the outside...the vents on the original window were a terrible idea. They are wider than the fans so they allow unfiltered air in, and the vents create an annoying airflow noise. Plus I wasn't too happy about it being tinted, I like to appreciate my work without feeling like I'm looking through sunglasses. My mods have resulted in a system so quiet, that I can actually hear my H50 pumping water over the sound of the fans if I listen hard enough.

With air cooling on the CPU, I don't think there'd be a huge difference between vertical and horizontal airflow due to how this case is set up. Horizontally, you'll be getting fresh air from the front of the case. Vertically, you'll be getting fresh air from the side panel fans. The only difference I'd imagine there being is...you may see a slight gain going horizontally, because vertical mounting may lead to your HSF fans pulling up heat from the GPU and PSU area. It may also rob your GPU of that much-needed side panel air.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Here is a quick shot of how my system is looking.

I made a temporary false floor from black poster paper. I'll end up making one from black styrene sheet, with a 100mm scythe slipstream in there, blowing air to my card. Might go back to crossfire 5770s (I miss my hawks..but I might go reference coolers for the looks, or paint the hawk fan shields)

I'll be getting new tubing for the H50 as moving it around is a pain in the ass, these tubes are so stiff.

Next will be either a led stick or two 4 inch white cathodes for some simple white light..I dont want funky colors.


----------



## blocparty12

Got my Scout








I need a new cooler, and I think I'm gonna go with the Venomous X. Anyone know whether the Ven X will fit nicely in the scout without having to sacrifice any fans and can the Ven X be mounted horizontally or vertically, I'm pretty sure I saw a few builds with the cooler horizontal?


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blocparty12* 
Got my Scout








I need a new cooler, and I think I'm gonna go with the Venomous X. Anyone know whether the Ven X will fit nicely in the scout without having to sacrifice any fans and can the Ven X be mounted horizontally or vertically, I'm pretty sure I saw a few builds with the cooler horizontal?

I read in a thread here on OCN that the mmounting mechanism on the Ven-X will cause damage too the motherboard, maybe you should check out another cooler. The H-50 is a very popular one here in the SSC.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
I read in a thread here on OCN that the mmounting mechanism on the Ven-X will cause damage too the motherboard, maybe you should check out another cooler. The H-50 is a very popular one here in the SSC.

I love my H50 and it fits so well with the Scout chassis.


----------



## ACM

I'm getting my True Ultra 120 Extreme & Fans in sometime this upcoming week.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
I'm getting my True Ultra 120 Extreme & Fans in sometime this upcoming week.

OOOOO!!!! That's a nice unit!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I love my H50 and it fits so well with the Scout chassis.

I do believe the H50 is by far the best cooler for the Scout!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I do believe the H50 is by far the best cooler for the Scout!









For it's price, yes, for raw performance, no in that case a Custom loop with perhaps a TEC unit whould be better, though alot more expensive.

Raw Power > Extra Money

Too quote Jeremy Clarkson: POWEEEEEER!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
For it's price, yes, for raw performance, no in that case a Custom loop with perhaps a TEC unit whould be better, though alot more expensive.

Raw Power > Extra Money

Too quote Jeremy Clarkson: POWEEEEEER!!

considering the difficulty level of modding a custom loop into the Scout I'd say the H50 is the best direct bolt in cooler for the Scout in a stock configuration.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I do believe the H50 is by far the best cooler for the Scout!









I have to agree. Because it takes up less Mass in the case and better air flow and water cooling it has it all.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here I finished my Hemi build and I was taking pictures.. I got this, one in a million, shot accidentally as it usually happens. I call it *"Ghost in the Machine"*


----------



## Striker36

yes a custom look would be difficult but it can be and has been done a few times here already.

but if you dont want to do with that much extra effort the H50 IS the best cooler for the scout. i would have to agree

and what do you guys think of THIS to replace my poor stolen lappy?


----------



## Bradey

i like that laptop
the brushed aluminum might not last to long(look good for long)


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Just painted the corsair memory cooler







I love it.

The fan is the stock red led fan with the stormscout. I painted the housing flat black and the fan the same red as the cooler. 3rd shot is a little dark..I didnt set up my photo lights.

I'll get a better shot tomorrow when I move things around.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meatloafoverdose* 
just painted the corsair memory cooler







i love it.

The fan is the stock red led fan with the stormscout. I painted the housing flat black and the fan the same red as the cooler. 3rd shot is a little dark..i didnt set up my photo lights.

I'll get a better shot tomorrow when i move things around.


































suweeeet!


----------



## Enigma8750

MeatLoaf Overdose... what a really clean nice build.. Awesome..


----------



## Striker36

that new paint job is _sexy_


----------



## Obito Ishii

Good morning fellow scouts,

So I'm planning on doing a few things to my case to help out airflow. Mainly some major cable management, creating a false floor, hard drive bay cover, and adding / changing a fan or two.

This will be my 1st attempt at cable management (See the mess of cables in the pic's below.) and feel pretty confident about it. Thanks to the treasure trove of information, and ideas that has been collaborated. This club give so much insight about every possible aspect of this case. From adding lighting to fitting a 5870+, to picking the best color to paint for your wrought iron furniture to match your pool (lol) Thanks for all your assistance, in my cmss journey.

The bar has definitely been set high with this club.










Excuse the dust ><;









I also have a few questions about my current air flow set up. I'm using scythe ultra kaze fans 120mm x 38mm for the push / pull exhaust set up, and there is definitely some blockage of the top fan (which is set as intake). I also have one ultra kaze on the side panel. It is located in between the middle of the two fan positions. Unfortunately there is not enough clearance for it to either be either on top for cpu cooling, or on bottom for gpu cooling. I'm thinking the x38mm is just too big for what i want to do with this case, though i love the fans.

Do you think I will be better off changing the fans in the push/pull set up to the 120mmx25mm flavor, since there is blockage of the top fan. Using the ultra kaze from the side panel, move it to the 5.25" bay area. Then I can put some regular 120 mm x 25mm on the side panel. I'll also have 3 ultra kaze to do nothing with. Maybe if I do this I can change out the stock top fan a ultra kaze. Custom make a side window for the ultra kaze fans maybe. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bradey

no,
cut the grill out and put on fan on the out ans then the rad and fan on the inside


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Obito Ishii* 
Good morning fellow scouts,

So I'm planning on doing a few things to my case to help out airflow. Mainly some major cable management, creating a false floor, hard drive bay cover, and adding / changing a fan or two.

This will be my 1st attempt at cable management (See the mess of cables in the pic's below.) and feel pretty confident about it. Thanks to the treasure trove of information, and ideas that has been collaborated. This club give so much insight about every possible aspect of this case. From adding lighting to fitting a 5870+, to picking the best color to paint for your wrought iron furniture to match your pool (lol) Thanks for all your assistance, in my cmss journey.

The bar has definitely been set high with this club.










Excuse the dust ><;









I also have a few questions about my current air flow set up. I'm using scythe ultra kaze fans 120mm x 38mm for the push / pull exhaust set up, and there is definitely some blockage of the top fan (which is set as intake). I also have one ultra kaze on the side panel. It is located in between the middle of the two fan positions. Unfortunately there is not enough clearance for it to either be either on top for cpu cooling, or on bottom for gpu cooling. I'm thinking the x38mm is just too big for what i want to do with this case, though i love the fans.

Do you think I will be better off changing the fans in the push/pull set up to the 120mmx25mm flavor, since there is blockage of the top fan. Using the ultra kaze from the side panel, move it to the 5.25" bay area. Then I can put some regular 120 mm x 25mm on the side panel. I'll also have 3 ultra kaze to do nothing with. Maybe if I do this I can change out the stock top fan a ultra kaze. Custom make a side window for the ultra kaze fans maybe. Any suggestions?

You are right.. We have some excellent Scout Builders.. But you know...
I never played billiards really good until I was playing pros. You will get better just by osmosis.. Welcome aboard Scout.. Gen. Enigma


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Here I finished my Hemi build and I was taking pictures.. I got this, one in a million, shot accidentally as it usually happens. I call it *"Ghost in the Machine"*











Hey General Enigma!!
What is this?? I'm guessing either double/ triple exposure or, a shot on glass.


----------



## GoodInk

Looks like I can keep my V8. I got my temps under control finally. I went from 20*[email protected] to 21*[email protected](14hrs on prime95). Then I tweaked the CPU fan in the bios to be 100%@60C form 100%@70C. I've been running MSI After burner and OCCT Linpack for 25 mins and the CPU temps are 62C-65C and the GPU's are at 83C, 77C with ambient temp of 76.8F


----------



## Enigma8750

Man... I haven't overclocked like that in a long time.. Looks stable and cool enough.. anything over 60 would bother me though.. but if that is fully stressed then that's not bad at all.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Looks like I can keep my V8. I got my temps under control finally. I went from 20*[email protected] to 21*[email protected](14hrs on prime95). Then I tweaked the CPU fan in the bios to be 100%@60C form 100%@70C. I've been running MSI After burner and OCCT Linpack for 25 mins and the CPU temps are 62C-65C and the GPU's are at 83C, 77C with ambient temp of 76.8F



Man, for that cpu, those are just a little above W/C temps. What's your idle temps? I'm guessing you're running all cores in the test and i-5's don't have Hyper Threading. Do they?? 
Have you run HW monitor to see what your cpu wattage is now? Should be about 115+ depending on load.

Does your board have vdroop? If so, is it off or on?


----------



## blocparty12

Anyone know whether this would fit in the Scout? It says that it is meant to fit in Sharkoon Rebel9 cases, but it fits into 3 5.25" drive bays, so surely it should fit in the Scout?








http://www.sharkoon.com/html/produkt..._en.html?id=14


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blocparty12*


Anyone know whether this would fit in the Scout? It says that it is meant to fit in Sharkoon Rebel9 cases, but it fits into 3 5.25" drive bays, so surely it should fit in the Scout?








http://www.sharkoon.com/html/produkt..._en.html?id=14


It will fit, if not bring out the dremel/angle grinder and make it fit.


----------



## Striker36

hey MlbrottarN is their any chance you could post a couple photos of the front of your rig with out the bezel? i would just like to get a couple ideas from your radiator rig but i cant find any photos of it w/o the bezel

and yes that fan bracket will fit in any case with 3 5.25 inch bays

edit: never mind MlbrottarN i just looked at your work log


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey MlbrottarN is their any chance you could post a couple photos of the front of your rig with out the bezel? i would just like to get a couple ideas from your radiator rig but i cant find any photos of it w/o the bezel

and yes that fan bracket will fit in any case with 3 5.25 inch bays

edit: never mind MlbrottarN i just looked at your work log


I can get more Pics if you want, High Quality ones from the new Nikon instead of the old PnS Nikon ^^


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


I can get more Pics if you want, High Quality ones from the new Nikon instead of the old PnS Nikon ^^


yes please









if its not too much trouble.


----------



## mad wolf

can any one tell me where to get screw's to use the standered back fan on the h50 radiator (preferably a uk source) i cant get mine to fit with normal screw's and cant find anywhere that sells the longer screw's for radiators


----------



## Striker36

any hardware store should have the screws you need i think they are M3 or M5 thread screws but you should bring one with you to be safe.

HOWEVER if you only have the 4 that it comes with and you want to push-pull you can just use 2 on each side diagonally opposed and not lose anything at all


----------



## MlbrottarN

I've come too slaughter your 56k Modem!

Pics taken using my 55-200 f/4-5.6 at various Focals.
2 Seconds Exposure and an aperture of f/8
White Balance Auto, ISO 100
Tripod and Sunpac Flash used.










This one turned out blurry somehow







It wasn't in ACR though









And this pic I do like


----------



## Striker36

YOU are the man! +reps

so is it just squished in between the two lengths of tubing at the top for all of the attachment?


----------



## phaster

I had a big dificulty to put my new UCP 1100 in case, because it isnÂ´t modular
cablling. I donÂ´t make a beaultiful cable management because i will do more mods


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


YOU are the man! +reps

so is it just squished in between the two lengths of tubing at the top for all of the attachment?


Yes, that's all there is as attatcment, the "plate" in the top is too keep it somehwat vertical and not pop out since I have a HDD with cables behind it pushing out. I also have a little patch of rubber under it too prevent it from touching the bottom of the case, got the patch with the pump.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Yes, that's all there is as attatcment, the "plate" in the top is too keep it somehwat vertical and not pop out since I have a HDD with cables behind it pushing out. I also have a little patch of rubber under it too prevent it from touching the bottom of the case, got the patch with the pump.


thats actually pretty slick. and talk about vibration reduction









im in the process of making a plate to rivet to the front after cutting out a large chunk like you did to hold a rad for mu build and i was just curious what you did seance it looks killer AND is remarkably effective.

thanks!

-Striker36


----------



## Enigma8750

I love the colors on this rig.. It is very nice and not too much as I see it.. I really like the lighting alot.. Wire Management needs some wire ties and some black tape.


----------



## Enigma8750

MlbrottarN... The first triple Rad scout on Earth as far as I know.. and very nice photography.. Very unique and beautifully engineered Build. Great Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


It will fit, if not bring out the dremel/angle grinder and make it fit.


I agree.. When in doubt.. Dremel it.


----------



## Enigma8750

The CMSSC
Semper Fi, Do or Die
Wear your colors Proudly

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I agree.. When in doubt.. Dremel it.









And if that don't work, use a B.F.H.!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey General Enigma!!
What is this?? I'm guessing either double/ triple exposure or, a shot on glass.



















I'm sorry so slow on this getting back to you.. the picture was an accident. I took a low picture up through the window so I could get top of the case.. My reflection was in the case glass and I still don't know how it did not get my face or my camera, but got everything else.. I love this picture.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Man, for that cpu, those are just a little above W/C temps. What's your idle temps? I'm guessing you're running all cores in the test and i-5's don't have Hyper Threading. Do they?? 
Have you run HW monitor to see what your cpu wattage is now? Should be about 115+ depending on load.

Does your board have vdroop? If so, is it off or on?










For some reason my temps have gone back up







You are right the i5 750 doesn't have HTing. I do have what Asus calls Line Load Calibration and I do have it on, it does tend to overvolt some on load. One thing that worries me is the +12V drops from 11.99V to 11.77V under full load. These screen shots were at an ambient temp of 75.2F.

Idle Temps









Stressed Temps running Prime and MSI Kombustor


----------



## BriSleep

@ GoodInk. Don't sweat it, everything looks fine to me. Your 12v is always going to go up and down and the temp changes and the draw on that rail changes. You only need to worry if your CPU PLL changes by +or- 300mv on and off load. If it does, the motherboard will usually shut down or the spike/ drop will be short enough not to endanger your CPU.

Your temps are also very good. You have watercooled level temps under load and that's where it counts.

@ Everyone. If you're ever thinking of changing your TIM, you may want to read this first. http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...uld-i-use.html

My contribution is on the last page.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 










I'm sorry so slow on this getting back to you.. the picture was an accident. I took a low picture up through the window so I could get top of the case.. My reflection was in the case glass and I still don't know how it did not get my face or my camera, but got everything else.. I love this picture.











No Problem, I knew you'd get to it sooner or later. I love it too, it's saved in my folder under the title of Enigmas Ghost!









Along with that mash up video card you made which is "The Enigma Card".

Oh, do you have a full size shot of what you made your avatar out of?? Please e- it to me if you do.

I Think you all should know that this too was hidden deep in our Fearless Leaders photo Album: http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=6679

I used to have a cat that would open the microwave door when it would beep! His name was Elliott. I had another cat (full breed Manx), that would sit and look at the top of the fridge for hours, then one day he just jumped straight up there from a sitting position. If you've ever seen a Manx thier back legs look like transplants from a rabbit.

BTW, I sniped your Jedi Squirrels pic, it will be viral on the net soon.


----------



## Enigma8750

Sure Bri.. Anything for you my friend..


----------



## BriSleep

_*I Love Jedi Squirels!!*_
Attachment 161933
They may be small but they'll defend the universe, 1 Achilles tendon at a time!!


----------



## Striker36

LOL Bri..... SOME HOW you always manage to post your randomnes when i need to see it the most. i cant help but smile when i see some of your posts

i HATE my insurance company... how the hell am i suposta put a dollar value on 10,000+ photos of vacations and girlfriend and family?


----------



## ACM

Bri do you have a dachshund?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Bri do you have a dachshund?


yes he does


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

_*I Love Jedi Squirels!!*_
Attachment 161933

They may be small but they'll defend the universe, 1 Achilles tendon at a time!!










Squirrels are the spies against mankind
















YouTube- Tim Bedoer - Vague But True: Animal Conspiracy


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
LOL Bri..... SOME HOW you always manage to post your randomnes when i need to see it the most. i cant help but smile when i see some of your posts

i HATE my insurance company... how the hell am i suposta put a dollar value on 10,000+ photos of vacations and girlfriend and family?

Say you had a backup!!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yes he does









Nice! as do I.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Squirrels are the spies against mankind









YouTube- Tim Bedoer - Vague But True: Animal Conspiracy

Nice


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Say you had a backup!!










i cant get any more money out of them if i tell them i have a back up though









but even that was about 3 weeks ago and i lost like 40 pictured of my GF that im never going to convince her to let me take again.

(no. nothing sexual)


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mad wolf* 
can any one tell me where to get screw's to use the standered back fan on the h50 radiator (preferably a uk source) i cant get mine to fit with normal screw's and cant find anywhere that sells the longer screw's for radiators

They are 6-32 thread according to Corsair -> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=79974
So according to the table found here -> http://www.engineershandbook.com/Tables/tapdrill.htm

*Thread Size* *:* 6-32
*Tap Drill Size (in.) :* 36
*Thread Size :* M4 x 0.7
*Tap Drill Size (mm) :* 3.30

They are m4 ? (The reason for the ? is that I am not 100% sure and also looking to get longer ones for my H50)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
I've come too slaughter your 56k Modem!

Pics taken using my 55-200 f/4-5.6 at various Focals.
2 Seconds Exposure and an aperture of f/8
White Balance Auto, ISO 100
Tripod and Sunpac Flash used.










This one turned out blurry somehow







It wasn't in ACR though









And this pic I do like









Nice photos. GREAT mod...

But when last did you see someone using a 56k modem ? Even here in my dead end country I don't see them being used anymore.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mad wolf*


can any one tell me where to get screw's to use the standered back fan on the h50 radiator (preferably a uk source) i cant get mine to fit with normal screw's and cant find anywhere that sells the longer screw's for radiators


The screws are the exact same diameter and thread pitch as hard drive screws. Take a hard drive screw to the hardware store and match the diameter and pitch with whatever length screw you need. If you can't get the exact length you need you can always get a longer screw and cut it to length and file the end so the threads will start.


----------



## gwpjr

I bought some not too long ago. They are 6-32 x 1 1/4".


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


But when last did you see someone using a 56k modem ? Even here in my dead end country I don't see them being used anymore.


I have a cousin using dial up,


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i cant get any more money out of them if i tell them i have a back up though









but even that was about 3 weeks ago and i lost like 40 pictured of my GF that im never going to convince her to let me take again.

(no. nothing sexual)


Glad to here you had most things backed up. Too many people do backup, even the people that know better.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Glad to here you had most things backed up. Too many people do backup, even the people that know better.


yea i need to back up my work related files and stuff every time they get updated and i just like to have backups of my trip history and pictures of friends and family and pets and computer stuff. i think i lost something like 250 pictures


----------



## Enigma8750

"Holly", our Scout Public Relations Adviser wants to welcome all of our newest Scouts to the Club.. She says that Scout owners always have the best equipment. Especially Rockr69..

Rockr? Why did she single you out? Never mind... I don't want to know.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


"Holly", our Scout Public Relations Adviser wants to welcome all of our newest Scouts to the Club.. She says that Scout owners always have the best equipment. Especially Rockr69..

Rockr? Why did she single you out? Never mind... I don't want to know.




















I eat her cookies that's why


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


"Holly", our Scout Public Relations Adviser wants to welcome all of our newest Scouts to the Club.. She says that Scout owners always have the best equipment. Especially Rockr69..

Rockr? Why did she single you out? Never mind... I don't want to know.





















shes singled out Rocker?

















even still









edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I eat her cookies that's why










so thats what they are calling it now?


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
shes singled out Rocker?
















even still









edit:

so thats what they are calling it now?

At least I won't get kicked out of this Scout troop for eating that brownie


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
At least I won't get kicked out of this Scout troop for eating brownies


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
















WHAT!!!??? I like mine with walnuts and extra chocolate chips.


----------



## phaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaster* 
I had a big dificulty to put my new UCP 1100 in case, because it isnÂ´t modular
cablling. I donÂ´t make a beaultiful cable management because i will do more mods

I forget to talk that this PSU I won in Cooler Master Slogan Contest Brazil

Efficient Energy. Intelligent Energy.


----------



## Enigma8750

Nice .. What kind of PSU is that.. Is it Cooler master?

Nevermind its on your sig.. That is a nice look psu.. Did it come with that paint work or did you do that.. It looks custom.


----------



## phaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Nice .. What kind of PSU is that.. Is it Cooler master?

Nevermind its on your sig.. That is a nice look psu.. Did it come with that paint work or did you do that.. It looks custom.



Yes, its a Cooler Master PSU of UCP Series

http://www.coolermaster.com/category...tegory_id=2324

with its default paint


----------



## Slep

Hey guy , could you add me as a member of the club 
Thanks

The Official CM Storm Scout Club


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slep*


Hey guy , could you add me as a member of the club 
Thanks

The Official CM Storm Scout Club


post a pic of your rig and im sure General Enigma will add you to the list


----------



## Slep

Sure =p

Sorry about the lights =/


----------



## mrant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe* 
I'm assuming you kept your oem ones because you said the top fan was larger. A lot of us replace those oem case fans with CM R4 120mm fans. May want to look in to doing this, really jumps up that airflow and reduces those temps. I have two R4s on front, one on top, two on rear(push/pull for my rad), two on side panel. I cut out the mesh for the top fan, front/lower fan and rear fan to further increase airflow. Side panel window was replaced and has two 4.5" holes cut and screw holes drilled for the fans, with filterright filters installed on the outside...the vents on the original window were a terrible idea. They are wider than the fans so they allow unfiltered air in, and the vents create an annoying airflow noise. Plus I wasn't too happy about it being tinted, I like to appreciate my work without feeling like I'm looking through sunglasses. My mods have resulted in a system so quiet, that I can actually hear my H50 pumping water over the sound of the fans if I listen hard enough.

With air cooling on the CPU, I don't think there'd be a huge difference between vertical and horizontal airflow due to how this case is set up. Horizontally, you'll be getting fresh air from the front of the case. Vertically, you'll be getting fresh air from the side panel fans. The only difference I'd imagine there being is...you may see a slight gain going horizontally, because vertical mounting may lead to your HSF fans pulling up heat from the GPU and PSU area. It may also rob your GPU of that much-needed side panel air.

You are correct, all fans are stock. I am actually quite happy with the stock fans, so quiet I don't notice them sitting right next to the case. Temps are good too, though I haven't overclocked a whole lot yet. Thanks for the info.

--MrAnt--


----------



## Enigma8750

We have several New Members and I would like to Introduce them and thank them for your hard work in your builds and your Skills that we will soon see. Not all become Scouts and you have passed the test.

Welcome New Scouts.
Semper Fi. Do or Die


phillipjos: [email protected]/evga gtx-275

mad wolf:core i7 860/nvidia gtx 275

Obito Ishii: Phenom II x4 (c3) @ 3.9ghz, 1.45v/XFX 5770 XXX Edition/ Gansterish

GoodInk: i5 750 @ 3.8GHz/ Crossfire 5770

blocparty12: Intel Core i7 860 @ Stock/Gigabyte 5850 Teh Scout

King Lycan: Quad 6700/Sapphire 5770-Lord Lycan

MrAnt:

phaster: High and Low : 7850 Dually @ 3.31/ HIS 5850

Slep: 2010 First Build/Intel Core i7 860/ATI Readeon 5870


----------



## Enigma8750

Slep.. Really nice Build. I notice that you do moto Cross.. What kind of bike do you Fly. I love riding dirt bikes.. they were my favorite always.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Slep.. Really nice Build. I notice that you do moto Cross.. What kind of bike do you Fly. I love riding dirt bikes.. they were my favorite always.


are you stalking people again general?


----------



## Enigma8750

Just a little.. Sorry.. The internets make my google all Crazy like.LOL


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Slep.. Really nice Build. I notice that you do moto Cross.. What kind of bike do you Fly. I love riding dirt bikes.. they were my favorite always.











Motocross rider here as well. I still ride my RM 125 I've had since 2002, and still rip on it. Once I pay of the gixxer, I plan on picking up a KX250f. Those thumpers are SMOOOOOOOOOOTH


----------



## AuraNova

YouTube- Ultrima 4945LX Tour and Sabertooth RMA
Enjoy my ugly mug.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Bri do you have a dachshund?


Yepper!! Two of 'em.

















It all started when I met Mindy. I had 3 cats from my previous relationship, Mindy is deathly allergic to cats, she sees one and her eyes water and sinuses clog. So I found good homes for all of them.

Then she moved in with 3 dogs, Shadow (female rescue mutt), Button (male rescue Terri-Poo & Maxwell (rescue standard Dachshund). Button went first (14 1/2 years), can't remember now but it was some nerve condition that couldn't be controlled. Shadow passed away next (15 years), one day she just started walking into a wall and wouldn't stop. Last to go was Max, he was blind, could barely hear and had arthritis so bad that he could barely bend his joints but his mind was still sharp to the very last. Maxwell was 3 months short of 20 years old when we let him go!









So, I said no animals for at least a year. Yeah, that lasted 2 months then I was getting every paper, flyer going to the Humane Society and the Animal Control Center almost every day looking for small dogs. We're both disabled so we can't have a large dog, we need lap dogs. They're pretty hard to find here and at the time the MORON at Animal Control was putting all small dogs on the short list, they were put to death within a day of their arrival. He got his, he was fined $25,000- and spent 5 years in state prison. The first Lieutenant of the Sparks Police department took the position.

Because of this we had to buy our boys. Brutus came from Las Vegas and was born in March of 2000, Dapper Dan came from Stocton Cal, was born 2-2-2002. They're both Mini-Dachshunds, amazing intellegence and creativity in getting thier way. The great thing with Dachshunds is you can breed a Red and a Black and Tan and you get 3-4 puppies of all different colors, hair types and lengths.

This is Dapper Dan, aka, Danny. He's a rare Chocolate Dapple:









This is Brutus he's a Red but his dad was blonde so his fur changes to light in the summer and dark in the winter: 









I got some packing to do before the women start yelling at me. We haven't signed the papers yet but it will either be tonight or first thing in the morning. Which means Keys on Friday or Monday!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

That solid Brown one, Brutus, is Gorgeous. Dapper Dan looks like a dog I saw on TV Cartoons once.


----------



## ACM

I have a Pure Bred Dapple (black/brown/white) named Patches.

Got her in October 2000.

I will try to get some pictures.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
LOL Bri..... SOME HOW you always manage to post your randomnes when i need to see it the most. i cant help but smile when i see some of your posts

i HATE my insurance company... how the hell am i suposta put a dollar value on 10,000+ photos of vacations and girlfriend and family?

Heh heh!!







That's Narcolepsy at work Striker! When the brain short circuits there's no telling what will come out. I'm glad I can be entertaining. Most forums are so very dull and boring. I really like it here on OCN because when someone wants to say something off the wall they know they can!









Yep, can't put a price on memories, you just go for the highest you think they'll accept. After that, you make sure everything is on CD / DVD backup hard drive and keep a copy at another place. Your bank, a friends house, a relatives house in a different city. You know.

ACM, you better get some pics!! Dapples are so rare. Can it see clearly in both eyes? Hopefully it doesn't have the Double Dapple gene.

Oh yeah forgot to tell you Brutus is Mamma's boy and Dapper Dan is my personal helper. Here he is helping me when I was changing my water loop:


----------



## clee413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

We have several New Members and I would like to Introduce them and thank them for your hard work in your builds and your Skills that we will soon see. Not all become Scouts and you have passed the test.

Welcome New Scouts.
Semper Fi. Do or Die


phillipjos: [email protected]/evga gtx-275

mad wolf:core i7 860/nvidia gtx 275

Obito Ishii: Phenom II x4 (c3) @ 3.9ghz, 1.45v/XFX 5770 XXX Edition/ Gansterish

GoodInk: i5 750 @ 3.8GHz/ Crossfire 5770

blocparty12: Intel Core i7 860 @ Stock/Gigabyte 5850 Teh Scout

King Lycan: Quad 6700/Sapphire 5770-Lord Lycan

MrAnt:

phaster: High and Low : 7850 Dually @ 3.31/ HIS 5850

Slep: 2010 First Build/Intel Core i7 860/ATI Readeon 5870


----------



## LightSpeedIII

proof of storm scout here +bonus pic of idle temps:


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, I can't believe it happened but at special request by Enigma....
Mindy finally approved a picture I can post of her for the Ladies of the Scout owners. In this case it's her Scout.


----------



## Striker36

i had a kissy face picture for Enigma too.... but its gone now... i was shoping out some stuff to make it look better as it was a ninja pic...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, I can't believe it happened but at special request by Enigma....
Mindy finally approved a picture I can post of her for the Ladies of the Scout owners. In this case it's her Scout.










I'm liking the hair!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i had a kissy face picture for Enigma too.... but its gone now... i was shoping out some stuff to make it look better as it was a ninja pic...

You'll just have to break out that fancy new picture taking gizmo of your's and get another


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
You'll just have to break out that fancy new picture taking gizmo of your's and get another









hehehe


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Heh heh!!







That's Narcolepsy at work Striker! When the brain short circuits there's no telling what will come out. I'm glad I can be entertaining. Most forums are so very dull and boring. I really like it here on OCN because when someone wants to say something off the wall they know they can!









Yep, can't put a price on memories, you just go for the highest you think they'll accept. After that, you make sure everything is on CD / DVD backup hard drive and keep a copy at another place. Your bank, a friends house, a relatives house in a different city. You know.

ACM, you better get some pics!! Dapples are so rare. Can it see clearly in both eyes? Hopefully it doesn't have the Double Dapple gene.

Oh yeah forgot to tell you Brutus is Mamma's boy and Dapper Dan is my personal helper. Here he is helping me when I was changing my water loop:









She has some fogging in one eye, doctor said its a sun spot.

But the hospital says it due to Florida.

I will get pictures tomorrow.

BTW she also has some white on her.

SO she is black/white/brown.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

That solid Brown one, Brutus, is Gorgeous. Dapper Dan looks like a dog I saw on TV Cartoons once.

Thank you!! We think he's quite beautiful too, if he were human he would definitely be a body builder, he's well muscled and loves to wrestle with his brother. He's also greased lightning, if he gets through the gate he's done in a few seconds. He only sprints though and runs out of steam after about the fifth trailer.







His dad was quite the stud with his long blonde hair and his mom was always jumping in the swimming pool. After her 4th litter the breeders retired her because she wouldn't tend to the pups.

Dapper Dan is a cartoon dog! He's always clowning around and doing stuff to make us laugh and always has a silly look on his face.









Example:









@Rockr. Yeah ain't her hair great! She did that for our 18th anniversary, she was gone the whole day then I met her at the Atlantis for dinner and she showed up like that.

@ACM, I don't believe the doctor, Dapples always have a funny color in thier eye. You can see a little in Dannys in that shot above, he has a blue/white/brown area in the right eye and can't see too well out of the left. It's part of the Dapple gene, that's why you can't breed them, they're always born blind.

@ Everyone. Ok, who has UV tubes in your case and pics with them on in the day?? My friend says they're always purple but I don't remember it that way.

Also, what things are in the Haf X that our guys came up with?? I know one is the PSU shield, what are the others? The fan duct behind the drive cage?


----------



## Trademark

*Trademark*







Hi Everyone
My first Build.
Video Card is GTX 470 and it fit really nice.
anyway heres my First Build sorry pic look kinda funny took it using my iPhone lol anyway
cable management kinda messy... i'm still a noob when it comes to building a pc this is my first ever build.


----------



## ACM

But she is not blind.

Now I'm confused.


----------



## WTHbot

This would be the perfect case for me. . .

Great airflow
Amazing handle
Smaller overall design
Doesn't look terrible to my eyes

It's just missing one thing. . .

Support natively for an HD5870. . . Which is the card I am upgrading too soon.


----------



## Enigma8750

That handle is not for looks either.. It has a metal frame and has been walked two miles that we know of in the Aussie heat with no problems..

5870 Yea.. It will fit if you force it ... LOL









I'll be.. He is a cartoon dog.. look at that comedy face.. I like him too.. Too Cool.

Here is mine at the Beach house that my Rich customer lets us stay in sometimes.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Also, what things are in the Haf X that our guys came up with?? I know one is the PSU shield, what are the others? The fan duct behind the drive cage?

I can't remember, but looking at this







YouTube- Cooler Master HAF-X Video Review it's very hard to find any faults with the HAF X. I'll probably never have the need for such a gargantuan case, but for those that do this looks as close to perfect as I've ever seen.


----------



## Trademark

my 2yrs old loves dog she stop crying when i saw her ur dogs pics


----------



## Enigma8750

26.67 is 10.5 inches long.. That's what you have to work with inside the scout.

Now the XFX Radeon 5870 V1.0 Cypress XT has been reported to fit as well as the Gigabyte 5870 work in the case. the sapphire is 29.70 cm and may need to be put in a lower PCIe Slot.

Hope that helps you. Here is my Video card size thread

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ideo-card.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
my 2yrs old loves dog she stop crying when i saw her ur dogs pics









George the big one on the landing is every kids favorite dog.. he will let them tear him apart and wont do nothing.. He loves everyone. Except when I am not around and then there are no promises.









George is a Hamilton Stover English Hunting dog.. one of the worlds best House dogs for kids and for all family.. they are always hungry and shead year round..LOL.. I found him at the Pound for 65 dollars when He was 4. He had been shot by a hunter in the woods and then rescued. He is one of the best dogs I have ever had.. but he hates fire and loud noises.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
26.67 is 10.5 inches long.. That's what you have to work with inside the scout.

Now the XFX Radeon 5870 V1.0 Cypress XT has been reported to fit as well as the Gigabyte 5870 work in the case. the sapphire is 29.70 cm and may need to be put in a lower PCIe Slot.

Hope that helps you. Here is my Video card size thread

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ideo-card.html

Oh wow you were just the guy to read my post. . .

I may actually look into this now. . .


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
George the big one on the landing is every kids favorite dog.. he will let them tear him apart and wont do nothing.. He loves everyone. Except when I am not around and then there are no promises.










going to save this on my desktop so i can show it to her later on


----------



## Enigma8750

No problem... George is getting old now and you will honor his memory by making him famous in the eyes of your Child.


----------



## Trademark

Will do


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
But she is not blind.

Now I'm confused.

Sorry, I started replying and got the plug pulled on me.

So... No, no, no. She is a Dapple, Danny is a Dapple, somewhere in thier genetic past there was a Dapple that is how they are born as Dapple. They get the awesome patterns and one other Dapple trait, which is thier eyes. They don't always have trouble with thier eyes but usually they have more than just Brown eyes. It just happens that Danny has the trouble with his left eye and it's not a problem with seeing but he's sensitive to bright light. In the full daylight he barely opens his eyes because it hurt him, so, unless Brutus barks at something, Danny usually doesn't see it because he's squinting.

This is true with the Piebalds too. The problem comes up if you breed a Dapple with a Dapple or Piebald with Piebald and sometimes when they cross breed. This is not only frowned upon but in many places it's illegal. It's called the Double Dapple gene, if they're bred together there's almost always a case of blindness. The breeder will not get approval from the AKC.

Like this one, they're doing it but they aren't AKC approved: http://www.hatchfarms.cwhatch.com/minidachshund

There's a bunch out there and they usually have you sign a waiver of liability, then they don't have to deal with you.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
This would be the perfect case for me. . .

Great airflow
Amazing handle
Smaller overall design
Doesn't look terrible to my eyes

It's just missing one thing. . .

Support natively for an HD5870. . . Which is the card I am upgrading too soon.

Really, I have one for sale you know.









@Rockr. I think we have two members on the Haf thread that have the X.
Here's one: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9776577


----------



## AverageGai

Hi, I decided to mess around with the case today and I noticed you could mount a 120mm fan right on the front grills of the 5.25in bays (the ones you have to remove when installing optical drives/fan controllers into, but not the ones on the front bezel). I placed my fan against it and the little holes almost line up perfectly with the screw holes on the fan so I went ahead and screwed it in. It took a little tweaking around, but ultimately, it fits pretty well. One thing I made sure of was to put some screws on the grills so that they don't fall off when the fans spinning. The fan takes up about 3 bay slots.

I'm currently not a member of the club, but I thought I'd just like you guys know about this neat little thing I noticed. I apologize if this has already been brought up.


----------



## Bradey

most of us have done this,
thanks


----------



## speedhunter

a teaser image of my scout







i havent yet change all my casing fan, will take picture once all is done.

would like to know, those 58xx owner, have u tried sealing of the air vent on the side? it blows hot air back into the case, which is not good for me


----------



## Slep

Yeah man , tanks for notcing =p , riding it since i was 13 , just bought me an 2009 Yamaha WR 450F xD , exelent bike !


----------



## Slep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speedhunter* 









a teaser image of my scout







i havent yet change all my casing fan, will take picture once all is done.

would like to know, those 58xx owner, have u tried sealing of the air vent on the side? it blows hot air back into the case, which is not good for me

Well you could turn the fan around to blow the air out instead of in and then cut a hole through the side panel if you want more air flow, although the side fans a recomended to blow air in but thats your choice =p


----------



## Striker36

dose any one here know of a place i can find drawings with measurements for WC Radiators?

im looking for something to help me cut the new front frame im making for my scout. and i need measurements on a 2X120mm rad with the in and outlets on the same end.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


dose any one here know of a place i can find drawings with measurements for WC Radiators?

im looking for something to help me cut the new front frame im making for my scout. and i need measurements on a 2X120mm rad with the in and outlets on the same end.












This is the only one I can find, I know they have on Aquatuning.de aswell.

This one is for the Swiftech MCR 220 rad (2x120mm)


----------



## Slep

Hey guys , i had my scout for some time and i was thinking it was time for another mod , does anyone have a tutorial or video showing how to get an 120mm fan behind de 5'25 drive bays ?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


*snip*

This is the only one I can find, I know they have on Aquatuning.de aswell.

This one is for the Swiftech MCR 220 rad (2x120mm)


THANKS!!!! thats actually the rad im thinking of using







so this will be perfect.

now to print to scale and grab my cutting tools


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slep* 
Hey guys , i had my scout for some time and i was thinking it was time for another mod , does anyone have a tutorial or video showing how to get an 120mm fan behind de 5'25 drive bays ?

I just placed it against the metal plates covering the unused bays and tried to line up the holes on them with the screw holes on the fan. It should almost line up perfectly.


----------



## Slep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverageGai* 
I just placed it against the metal plates covering the unused bays and tried to line up the holes on them with the screw holes on the fan. It should almost line up perfectly.

Thankx man , do you know how many bays an 120mm fan covers ?


----------



## Trademark

here u go need help on cable management


----------



## Slep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


here u go need help on cable management










Try spreading out the cables a bit more , i mean its a huge back part of the case and your wasting all the space puting all the cables in one place , plus there are lots of places for twist ties all around the back


----------



## Trademark

okay i'll do that i'm just affraid to touch my motherboard and other components like i said i'm new in building a pc lol dont wanna damage anything ...


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


okay i'll do that i'm just affraid to touch my motherboard and other components like i said i'm new in building a pc lol dont wanna damage anything ...


Just discharge yourself by touching bare metal.

and don't drag ur feet or wear socks, because that will pick up static.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*











a teaser image of my scout







i havent yet change all my casing fan, will take picture once all is done.

*would like to know, those 58xx owner, have u tried sealing of the air vent on the side? it blows hot air back into the case, which is not good for *me



Actually.

I put a pair of CM R4's on my Scouts side vents; and its actually _reduced_ the Temp's on my 5850 by an additional 5 degrees with one of those R4's blowing directly onto it!


----------



## Enigma8750

Diagram Note

1= Strand of USB and Sound wires.. Grey in color and Red Sata Cable
2= Hard drive power wire
3= Fan Light wires
4= Control Wires
6= Main Mobo Snake
7= Fan or light wire
8= Red fan or light wire. bottom
9= Power for your DVD Drive.
10= Video Card power.

Tie down Points.

T1
T2
T3
T4
T5
T6

1. Take off all wire ties first.
2. Seperate group 1 and 4 in to two groups separate.
3. Tie group 1 to T5-T1-T3
4. Tie all separated strands in 6 to 8 cm increments with wire ties
5. Tie control wires (4) to T5-T1-T2-T3
6. Take 2 and 3 and hide behind fan and drive bays toward the front of case.
7. Take 6 to T4- T3 This is after you pull the main as far in the back as possible.
That should be a good start.. Let me see what you got after that.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


here u go need help on cable management










http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6473990

This is a great place to start. I just built my first and this made life so much easier. Really need to get around to repping our fearless leader for this one.

Don't worry about cables touching the mobo if they happen to be in that area as long as it is the plastic sleeving that is resting and not bare wire (short circuits = bad). My 8 pin to mobo and one fan cable rest near my mobo and no explosions yet. That being said, don't use the mobo as a tie down point







.

As was mentioned don't cluster all of the wires into on big bundle. This makes moving stuff around hard when you decide to add fun new pieces. If you separate them more by type happiness ensues.

Just a thought, might want to drop your HDD down to one of the middle slots so that the fan is actually blowing on it and don't be afraid to put some of the cables under the HDD, especially if you plan on making a cover.

Sorry for WoT

EDIT: Ninja'd on grounding and it looks like Enigma is about to put on a clinic. Brace yourselves


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slep*


Hey guys , i had my scout for some time and i was thinking it was time for another mod , does anyone have a tutorial or video showing how to get an 120mm fan behind de 5'25 drive bays ?



Its been previously stated that the 140mm fans fit perfectly within the 5.25 bays using their locking mechanisms; i've not tried nor tested this for myself.. Though I did take a Tape measure and measured the bay width, and the numbers seem about right... so... >/shrugs<.

Also, it has been shown in some previous Work Logs that some people have taken old CD-Rom drives, gutted them out and used their metal shells to create a makeshift mounting frame for 120mm Fans being mounted into those bays.


----------



## xquisit

Not sure what to do fellas.. I got a free brand new HAF 932, but it's missing both side-panels...

I figured the case has more room for airflow... except for the fact I'm going to use plexi glass to cover up the case.

I'm still not sure... ><

They both look great... but the HAF 932 needs interior work to make it look nice *powedercoating*


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slep* 
Hey guys , i had my scout for some time and i was thinking it was time for another mod , does anyone have a tutorial or video showing how to get an 120mm fan behind de 5'25 drive bays ?

As was mentioned the screw holes line up pretty nicely as is so no mod is really needed.









For my past post on cable management, here is mine currently. It's not pretty, but as Enigma said somewhere in this thread, as long as it doesn't require feet and hands to close you are good. If you notice, all of the spare SATA power cables are jammed under the HDD (Making a cover soon). Hope it gives you ideas.










Cheers


----------



## Enigma8750

Diagram Note

1= Strand of USB and Sound wires.. Grey in color and Red Sata Cable
2= Hard drive power wire
3= Fan Light wires
4= Control Wires
6= Main Mobo Snake
7= Fan or light wire
8= Red fan or light wire. bottom
9= Power for your DVD Drive.
10= Video Card power.

Tie down Points.

T1
T2
T3
T4
T5
T6

1. Take off all wire ties first.
2. Seperate group 1 and 4 in to two groups separate.
3. Tie group 1 to T5-T1-T3
4. Tie all separated strands in 6 to 8 cm increments with wire ties
5. Tie control wires (4) to T5-T1-T2-T3
6. Take 2 and 3 and hide behind fan and drive bays toward the front of case.
7. Take 6 to T4- T3 This is after you pull the main as far in the back as possible.
That should be a good start.. Let me see what you got after that.


----------



## Trademark

thanks alot guys going to try to fix it in few mins


----------



## Striker36

looks like you gents have things covered tonight. im gonna to play with my camera


----------



## gtsteviiee

I don't own this case anymore.







It has been replaced by Lian Li PC-k62.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


I don't own this case anymore.







It has been replaced by Lian Li PC-k62.


Once a Scout, always a Scout. We will be requiring pics of the Lian-Li. STAT!


----------



## ACM

My Ultra 120 Extreme and Fans will be here tomorrow.

But my GPU will be here later this week







.


----------



## Slep

Hey guys , thanks for the heads up on 120mm behind de rive bay thing , but anyway , i was wondering , Corsair H50 or Cooler Master V8 ?


----------



## GoodInk

I have the V8 and here is a link for my temps and voltages http://www.overclock.net/9838845-post10672.html


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slep* 
Hey guys , thanks for the heads up on 120mm behind de rive bay thing , but anyway , i was wondering , Corsair H50 or Cooler Master V8 ?

both are wonderful coolers

i would get the H50 but i just like the look of them more than the V8. they feel cleaner to me but they are both grate choices


----------



## Bradey

h50


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Hey does anyone know why the H50 doesnt fit up top?

Lol i have tried a few times and i cant get it to mount :S


----------



## AverageGai

I never had a V8, but I'm not too happy with my H50. With the Scout, if you change the rear exhaust to intake, it makes the ambient temperature in the case pretty high. And if you leave the rear as exhaust, CPU temperature will not be as good. That's just what I've noticed with my case. I'm still messing around with the radiator and fan orientation to see what gives the best temperatures.


----------



## Slep

thx guys , probably gonna get a v8 , lot of good reviews especially with the set up i am buying


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slep* 
thx guys , probably gonna get a v8 , lot of good reviews especially with the set up i am buying

If you haven't already looked, check out the CM 212+. I really like it and its only 25 bucks at various places (I got mine at microcenter). Keeps my i7 mid 30s idle. Nothing against the V8 though, it's a solid choice.


----------



## GoodInk

What about the Prolimatech Megahalems? I'm thinking of ditching my V8 for it.


----------



## BriSleep

Corsair H50, or try the Domino Eco.

Be Careful about buying a Hyper 212+. I haven't heard it on other mobos but with Evga boards, the mount bracket shorts out the board. It's not a fry short, just a kill. Other than that it's lightweight and very efficient.

The H50 doesn't fit in the blowhole because it's got the funny mounts for either 120 or 140mm, no one has ever done it because it's easiest to put it in the front bays or on the back. You'd have to make an adapter or bracket to mount it up top and I don't think that's a very good way of cooling. Better to put it in back with air coming from outside to inside the case then that top fan blows heat upwards. Esp if you do the Noctua or similar 140 mod.

This is how it looks with the Noctua:









This is the front bays with a 120mm Apollish by Enermax < that link is for the 140mm Vegas a new special they have. I mounted the 120mm with an Acrylic adapter by Mountain mods. You can also use the Scythe Kama Bay:


----------



## Trademark

updated


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


What about the Prolimatech Megahalems? I'm thinking of ditching my V8 for it.


megahalems is a little better than the v8. you'll might see a 3-4c max difference in load temps depending on what fans you go with.

the h50 is by far the superior entry level wc. the domino is kinda a piece of junk; at least from my experience with it. and im not a big fan of the h50, its just a much better product. just my opinion though.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


updated


























I like it.. Great job Trademark... Not bad at all..


----------



## AverageGai

Anyone tried mounting the H50's radiator behind the front intake fan inside the drive bay slots?

Do you think the intake air flow is enough to cool the radiator? And the little drive bay "room" isn't going to keep all the hot air around the radiator?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


Anyone tried mounting the H50's radiator behind the front intake fan inside the drive bay slots?

Do you think the intake air flow is enough to cool the radiator? And the little drive bay "room" isn't going to keep all the hot air around the radiator?


Yep, you need to PM mr-Charles or search this thread for his posts. Others have done it too.


----------



## Enigma8750

My gosh Scouts.. Have you guys forgotten the Xigmatek 1283 or any of the Xiggies.. They are awesome. the Promegahalem or the Thermalright products. Also if you want good marks with your H50s or Ecos you need to put some Ass kickin fans on the Rads. the stock fan is not made for overclockers.. It is made for People that don't over clock.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


I don't own this case anymore.







It has been replaced by Lian Li PC-k62.



I will get you off of the Roster asap. Lian Li's are nice. but Scouts are better.. Not the case.. The People.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I will get you off of the Roster asap. Lian Li's are nice. but Scouts are better.. Not the case.. The People.




















I thought once a Scout, always a Scout and yes from what I've read in the Lian-Li threads, we are a much nicer group of peeps.


----------



## Enigma8750

You can count on your one hand how many times that this guy has been here since the beginning. I'm surprised the guy remembered that we were here..To let us know that he's not here...

Oookay????


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, I told you it was gonna happen and here it is. We got up at the unholy hour of 7:00am this morning, got a cashiers check and went to the title office. Signed enough paperwork to overflow a 3 ring binder.









Then, we did a final walkthrough to make sure they didn't come in and trash the place, came back to the trailer, Mindy fell asleep of course. Then about 90 minutes ago our realtor called and announced it:

We are now Homeowners!!!!
Computer room, guest room, Master Bedroom, 2 full bathrooms, patio, concrete driveway, Laundry room (got a new washer/dryer will be here Friday), Linen Closet, Coat Closet! Garage space enough for the car and a workshop!! Massive amounts of room to move around in compared to this trailer. This is the current view of the back yard from the trailer. See the big rusty thing, it's a Rail Car!!!

















Those Rose bushes are coming with us!!









I've been tripping over computer parts and boxes for the last month or more. Everything must be sold!! I'll let you know when I put it on the OCN market.


----------



## Rockr69

Tragedy at the home fronts folks, my monitor of 4 years has finally give up the ghost







, however I bought a new one and I'm tellin' ya I didn't know what I was missing. I bought an Acer P215H 21.5" widescreen. Res-1950X1080, 50,000:1 contrast ratio and 5ms response time. All my old games look like new games and I swear the 5770 isn't working near as hard. I'm a happy camper y'all.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You can count on your one hand how many times that this guy has been here since the beginning. I'm surprised the guy remembered that we were here..To let us know that he's not here...

Oookay????

10-4 General


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

We are now Homeowners!!!!


WOOT!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















: wheee:










































:w heee:


----------



## Enigma8750

Do all of you agree that GTSteviiee will no longer be a scout...and that we wish him the best in his Lian Li..

eye


----------



## Striker36

i just searched his name.... like 3 posts.

im with E on this one...


----------



## Enigma8750

Bri.. I do not envy you right now.. I hate moving but I know you are happy and that makes me happy.. Yea.. That rose bush would have to go with me too.. Do you cut to 12 inchs first or leave it like that..??? Check and see.


----------



## AuraNova

I like how this thread is more like its own forum than it is just as a club. I haven't seen a club like this on the forums.


----------



## Striker36

thats because we are awesome


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
thats because we are awesome

















The confidence exudes out of this club.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 







The confidence exudes out of this club.


----------



## Enigma8750

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=432&Itemid=62


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I will get you off of the Roster asap. Lian Li's are nice. but Scouts are better.. Not the case.. The People. 










I'll always be here contributing, only when I have something to say or when I want to show my passion of the scouts in graphic design.








Good bye guys.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I like it.. Great job Trademark... Not bad at all..










thx alot man
I'm going to try to fix my H-50 Set up its so close to my video card lol


----------



## Enigma8750

God Be With You Stevie..


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
both are wonderful coolers

i would get the H50 but i just like the look of them more than the V8. they feel cleaner to me but they are both grate choices

i was using cm v8 before i upgrade to h-50
my temp went down from 40=50+ idle (v8)
to 28-less than 40 celcius (h-50)


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 







The confidence exudes out of this club.

I RESEMBLE that remark..


----------



## Striker36

so i just watched this weeks episode of Deadliest Catch...

this and last week are probably the 2 single best produced tv episodes of any show i have ever seen...

if you dont follow the show you shoudl really go find this season and watch the last 3 or4 episodes.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
I like how this thread is more like its own forum than it is just as a club. I haven't seen a club like this on the forums.

Ya me either, Scouts FTW


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I RESEMBLE that remark..

Well, at least we know the source of it. It rubs off well.


----------



## Striker36

to continue my previous post.

its not a funny couple episodes but i have never seen emotion conveyed so well ever before.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
i was using cm v8 before i upgrade to h-50
my temp went down from 40=50+ idle (v8)
to 28-less than 40 celcius (h-50)

What was the load temp difference?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
to continue my previous post.

its not a funny couple episodes but i have never seen emotion conveyed so well ever before.

I've been watching Deadliest Catch for years and I know I feel like many others do, those guys have become like an extended family and the loss of Phil has been hard like losing one of my own. Though I've never been on a crab boat I did process crab aboard the M/V All Alaskan for three seasons of Opilio and though not as dangerous, the shifts were brutal in their own right, so I can relate to the grind and stress of the long hours.

I just got done watching the latest episode and when Keith started to cry about Phil I cried too. I'll miss you Phil and my heart and prayers go out to your family and friends.


----------



## Enigma8750

Deadliest catch is anything caught in the Gulf of Mexico right now.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I've been watching Deadliest Catch for years and I know I feel like many others do, those guys have become like an extended family and the loss of Phil has been hard like losing one of my own. Though I've never been on a crab boat I did process crab aboard the M/V All Alaskan for three seasons of Opilio and though not as dangerous, the shifts were brutal in their own right, so I can relate to the grind and stress of the long hours.

I just got done watching the latest episode and when Keith started to cry about Phil I cried too. I'll miss you Phil and my heart and prayers go out to your family and friends.


exactly..... last week with Jake on the northeastern's father being missing and Jake Harris admitting to his father that he was an addict and the Phils stroke.....

i have been following for 3ish years... NEVER have i teared up about a tv show before but last week and this week i actually had tears rolling

your right about them feeling like an extended family....


----------



## ROM3000

Congratulations Bri! I hope the move in goes without problems.

Scouts FTW!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Bri.. I do not envy you right now.. I hate moving but I know you are happy and that makes me happy.. Yea.. That rose bush would have to go with me too.. Do you cut to 12 inchs first or leave it like that..??? Check and see.


 Oh man!! Just told Rockr, my friend/ handyman went out there to change the locks and we were there about 3 hours because 3 out of 4 doors are non standard, one is a fire violation and the garage was open to anyone who could lift it. We just get ready to leave, Chris is fixing the kitchen door because I put the wrong catch on the deadbolt and this 6' 2" burly guy walks in the front door and says "May I ask what the He-- you're doing?"
He loosened up when I told him we just bought it and I'm a vet and we're a couple of cripples moving in. Him and his wife are retired County Sherriffs and have been in thier house since '88. That's very relevant becuase the rest of the houses didn't get there 'till '93.







Oh man, there is enough mouse crap in that place to fertilize the whole yard!! I bought $30- worth of poison and I bet it will be gone in a few days.

Hey!! We saw a tiny little wood frog! Almost caught it too but it was too small to nab.







There's marsh land a few miles away.

Yes, Chris has moved Giant roses before (there are two, the other isn't in the pic). He's going to cut them down, root out at least 3ft. from the center. Hoist the whole thing into his truck, move it then drop them in the holes. He said then when winter gets here cut them down again and make sure they stay moist (not wet) through the winter. The bush in the picture (peach) is the one I planted the day after Mindy and I got married. The other one (red) spent 5 years as a dying tea rose in my parents front yard. Mom brought it over here one day and the next year it grew a total of 12ft!







Mom never could grow anything but grass.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


I like how this thread is more like its own forum than it is just as a club. I haven't seen a club like this on the forums.


Yepper!! Still love your screen name "The light around an exploding Sun". I spent 7 years on Hard forum and we never had much fun, never went off topic. Now you move your mouse across a post and you get 30 adverts. Hope they don't go that way here!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


thats because we are awesome










I third, uh, forth, uh, fifth. Yeah, what he said. I've never seen so many variations on one basic product in my life!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*









The confidence exudes out of this club.


Are you sure it's confidence?? I think I smell something funny!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Congratulations Bri! I hope the move in goes without problems.

Scouts FTW!


Thank you thank you thank you!! It's really hard not living there until the repairs and upgrades are made. Esp having a mortgage and space rent on the trailer!! Well I'm beat and we have to run around tomorrow and somehow get Mindy to commit on paint, carpet and whether she wants to move the kitchen wall or not.










Chat back at Y'all soon. Hey, the computer room has cable connections! Oh wait, that means I have to pay the phone company to run the extra DSL line. So much for water cooling my video cards.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


okay i'll do that i'm just affraid to touch my motherboard and other components like i said i'm new in building a pc lol dont wanna damage anything ...


Just make sure you discharge yourself on the case. Best way is to have your PSU plugged in but not switched on. Then tocuh that every half a minuet. Also try not to move to much, reduce your clothing to as little as possible(My last clean out on the scout I was down to my boxers). If you can get one then a anti static wrist band will give you that little piece of mind.


----------



## Enigma8750

wash your hands in alcohol.. then touch something that is grounded like your stove or a sink.. Then use latex or non latex gloves like a surgeon. Then touch it like its stolen.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


I never had a V8, but I'm not too happy with my H50. With the Scout, if you change the rear exhaust to intake, it makes the ambient temperature in the case pretty high. And if you leave the rear as exhaust, CPU temperature will not be as good. That's just what I've noticed with my case. I'm still messing around with the radiator and fan orientation to see what gives the best temperatures.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


Anyone tried mounting the H50's radiator behind the front intake fan inside the drive bay slots?

Do you think the intake air flow is enough to cool the radiator? And the little drive bay "room" isn't going to keep all the hot air around the radiator?


I have my H50-1 rad in the drive bays. My first attempt I used a shoddy mount I made and ended up not thinking it through 100% and it didn't work so great.










My second attempt has proven to be great.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Just make sure you discharge yourself on the case. Best way is to have your PSU plugged in but not switched on. Then tocuh that every half a minuet. Also try not to move to much, reduce your clothing to as little as possible(My last clean out on the scout I was down to my boxers). If you can get one then a anti static wrist band will give you that little piece of mind.











DefecTalisman, I found that picture of you cleaning out that system... I think mom wants that Garbage taken out asap.


----------



## DefecTalisman

lol, Gen E. That can't be me, my computer is MUCH better looking than that









Another 2 notes on static(after seeing that pic). First avoid carpet, try work in a tilled area or concrete floor. Second is body hair







not only does it create static, but it also can fall in the case when your as hairy as the chap in Gen E's photo of me


----------



## AuraNova

The main thing I really do is to always be touching something metal. I have built computers on a carpeted floor many times with no problem. (I'm not discrediting you Defec.) After you work with a part, touch something metal. Even better, just do that every 3 minutes or so. It also might help, also for comfort, to work without a shirt. I do that with every build.


----------



## Enigma8750

LOL.. Thanks for taking that joke so well.. Rep up.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I have my H50-1 rad in the drive bays. My first attempt I used a shoddy mount I made and ended up not thinking it through 100% and it didn't work so great.










My second attempt has proven to be great.





























Nice work DT...


----------



## Enigma8750

Come one come all to the show that never ends..










Welcome to the CMSSC.. Show us your Stuff and be one of US!!

Semper Fi.. Do or Die.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


LOL.. Thanks for taking that joke so well.. Rep up.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


The main thing I really do is to always be touching something metal. I have built computers on a carpeted floor many times with no problem. (I'm not discrediting you Defec.) After you work with a part, touch something metal. Even better, just do that every 3 minutes or so. It also might help, also for comfort, to work without a shirt. I do that with every build.


No problem. But just touching something metal is not always going to work. The metal you are touching needs to be properly grounded. Now I personally know that my PSU is grounded with a grounding rod via my distribution board.








When I worked for the Point Of Sales company, we where pretty strict with the electricity, had to do readings on all the shaved earth plug boxs. If it was more than 0.5v between neutral and earth then a grounding rod was requested specifically for the computer circuit on the DB if the problem could not be sourced. You might ask why is there voltage between neutral and earth? Well in restaurants/bars/clubs/hotels/casinos/etc.. there are allot of fridges and compressors. When these switch off, they dump a residual load down the ground, in most cases they are badly grounded, you end up with voltage on the neutral line. Worst case I found was about 5v coming up the ground wire







Which would fry your PC pretty quick.
Also some paints are not conductive, so either you could test the surface with a multi meter for congruency or make sure its bare metal.

I suppose the moisture in the air also plays a role(taking it to the extreme).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Some random website*

Humidification is a very effective way to eliminate the build-up of static electricity in manufacturing environments. By keeping the humidity at 55%rH the moisture content of the air is a natural conductor and earths any potential static charge.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Welcome to the CMSSC.. Show us your Stuff and be one of US!!


There's a link to a video of mine somewhere here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


No problem. But just touching something metal is not always going to work. The metal you are touching needs to be properly grounded.
...
Also some paints are not conductive, so either you could test the surface with a multi meter for congruency or make sure its bare metal.


I never touch anything painted. The problem I've seen some people have is that they still get shocks from even non-carpeted surfaces. You also have to make sure the atmosphere in your house (or wherever you build) is of a decent temperature with no humidity.

Basically, as long as you have something to touch that is of metal, you should be fine for computer parts, just as long as you don't roll around on the carpet.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Good example of non-carpeted static is usually when I go to a museum I always get shocks from the display cases. I always put this to the dry air they have to preserve the artefacts & exhibits.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
There's a link to a video of mine somewhere here.

I never touch anything painted. The problem I've seen some people have is that they still get shocks from even non-carpeted surfaces. You also have to make sure the atmosphere in your house (or wherever you build) is of a decent temperature with no humidity.

Basically, as long as you have something to touch that is of metal, you should be fine for computer parts, just as long as you don't roll around on the carpet.









Yeah, for sure. Or your critter of choice doesn't roll around and touch you!

There is a grocery store here where they re-finished thier floors with Pergo type flooring and now because of the desert air mixing with the open fridge / freezer type displays the whole place is charged. They finally got so many complaints there is now a rubber strip on the bottom of the baskets that touches the floor.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Good example of non-carpeted static is usually when I go to a museum I always get shocks from the display cases. I always put this to the dry air they have to preserve the artefacts & exhibits.

Yep, same thing in the desert here, as I said above. Mindy's Pulmonogists office has terrible static because of all the machines they use and the dry air. I usually get an arm numbing shock when I touch the door handle.

Mindy wants carpet in the "office/ computer room" but then put the plastic sheeting they sell so you don't wear out the carpet. Why bother??

I used to always use a wrist strap on everything, grounding off bare metal with it, keeping the PSU plugged in but the switch in the off position. I've had too many start ups because I bumped a ram stick or something. Then we got A/C and it attracts moisture out of an 8% humidity environment and I don't have to ground out anymore. I just touch the case before I turn it on. Guess I'll have to back to Grounding because of the carpet.









In the Army it was always the instructions for electronics sold in the UK that said it has to have a ground rod and a wire to link to it. I guess they don't always have grounded plugs.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
There's a link to a video of mine somewhere here.


Oh, Aura. If you find it, please post it again or link to the post and I'll put it in my folder so we can find it again. Hmm, guess I'll start putting all these vids in my folder now that I have a YouTube account.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh, Aura. If you find it, please post it again or link to the post and I'll put it in my folder so we can find it again. Hmm, guess I'll start putting all these vids in my folder now that I have a YouTube account.









Ye ask, ye shall recieve...
It was at the bottom of page 1071...


----------



## mr-Charles

hey Bri . . .







. . . . hope your move is going kinda EZ for you and the Mrs., I forgot to Congradulate you both
for your NEWly acquired Home-Sweet-home . . . .







. . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## AverageGai

Which fan mode should I set my rear 120mm exhaust to?

The fan is the one that came with my H50.

It is a rear case 120mm case fan mounted on the radiator (of the H50) as an exhaust, but it's plugged into the CPU header on the mobo. I have 4 options: CPU Q-Fan Enabled (Silent, Optimal, Performance) or Disabled.

With it set to silent, the fan idles at ~700RPM, Optimal idles at ~900RPM, and Performance at ~1200RPM. During Intel Burn Test, I never see the fan go pass 1400RPM when I have Q-Fan enabled.

With it disabled, it's a constant 1700RPM.

Normally, I have my case fan running at max and the CPU fan, I let Q-Fan decide the RPM.

But in this case, the fan is a rear exhaust, but it's also mounted on the radiator cooling the CPU, so I'm a bit confused on how I should set the speed.

What do you guys think, Q-Fan Peformance or Q-Fan disabled in my case?


----------



## Enigma8750

I would without a doubt use *Q-Fan {Disabled}* If you overclock especially. The Q-Fan adjustments are for people with standard systems with no overclock and 667 DDR2 ram. They want a quiet tranquil atmostphere.. Or if you are using a Server Fan that Generates 122 CFM then use Q Fan but don't worry about it unless there is a baby sleeping inside your rig.


----------



## Striker36

so im in the process of looking for a good (free) blog site to post a trip blog for my Montana trip seance a couple people showed interest in flowing (stalking?) me in my work log.

but here is my problem. i don't know what to call it







. so im asking my Scout buddies for help!

and suggestions for a host would be good too if you dont mind


----------



## Enigma8750

What is it about.. What is your Objective Scout?

I would say make a Facebook for it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


What is it about.. What is your Objective Scout?

I would say make a Facebook for it.


its primarily going to be a trip blog (photo heavy) to folow my trip to Denver and then the drive to Bozeman MT where i will be for a few days visiting my sister and nephew and brother-in-law.

but i have been told by some friends that i should start a blog just as a place to dump my toughs every now and then so i think im going to try it. i mean whats the worst that can happen?

EDIT: i dont like facebook at all... and my phone is none to smart so twiter is a no


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. then your local television station will allow you to make a blog there on their site....


----------



## dead_buzzard

wait a minute, how come i didn't see my name on the last member list?.....

I'm a failed scout.


----------



## ACM

AHHH!

My parts arrived


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
AHHH!

My parts arrived









Pictures NAO!


----------



## YangerD

I was looking in this thread. I can't believe you guys can get so off topic. But it's quite amazing







. I actually really like this case and actually might sell my HAF 932 AMD Edition for this since I have no need for a full tower with my setup.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dead_buzzard*


wait a minute, how come i didn't see my name on the last member list?.....

I'm a failed scout.


Did you post a Picture.. If you did then I just missed you.. too many fryin pans on the fire, don't you know.. No harm done.. I will add you now.

Semper Fi.. do or die.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


I was looking in this thread. I can't believe you guys can get so off topic. But it's quite amazing







. I actually really like this case and actually might sell my HAF 932 AMD Edition for this since I have no need for a full tower with my setup.


Yea.. we do have fun here.. We are a brotherhood.. Scouts Do or Die. If you would like to be one of us then get the scout and Post a Pic and I will add you to the roster. Or just hang around and shoot the bull with us..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


I was looking in this thread. I can't believe you guys can get so off topic. But it's quite amazing







. I actually really like this case and actually might sell my HAF 932 AMD Edition for this since I have no need for a full tower with my setup.



















its a wonderful case. and the scouts are a wonderful bunch of guys (and girls? are their any here?)

and we get off topic cus its fun and no one really minds. have a question. throw it out their. we will get to it asap. then go back off topic


----------



## Enigma8750

*Our Dear Brother Rouge1266 is still MIA
This is a Month that has gone by
God be with you Brother
We Miss You.*


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Pictures NAO!


































I will get pictures for you guys after I get it all setup









I have other parts coming in later today too (UPS is so slow)

We need to have a "SSC" case badge made, that would be epic!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so im in the process of looking for a good (free) blog site to post a trip blog for my Montana trip seance a couple people showed interest in flowing (stalking?) me in my work log.

but here is my problem. i don't know what to call it







. so im asking my Scout buddies for help!

and suggestions for a host would be good too if you dont mind


If you want to go the hosting route. Then http://x10hosting.com/freehosting.php is a great free host.
Just the cPanel alone will make your life SO MUCH easier. There will be fantastico or the likes of to install many different types of software on your hosting account. I would say at least a hand full of blog softwares I am sure. Sorry I don't have a free account any more(well not like the one you would sign up for, my account is on their staff server, its still free for me though)







so the cpanel's aren't the same.


----------



## Enigma8750

Gettin new parts is almost one of the best feelin's in life. You noticed that I said almost.. I can't wait to see you new stuff ACM


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


If you want to go the hosting route. Then http://x10hosting.com/freehosting.php is a great free host.
Just the cPanel alone will make your life SO MUCH easier. There will be fantastico or the likes of to install many different types of software on your hosting account. I would say at least a hand full of blog softwares I am sure. Sorry I don't have a free account any more(well not like the one you would sign up for, my account is on their staff server, its still free for me though)







so the cpanel's aren't the same.



ill take a look at them when i get home. but at a glance it looks like i may have an excuse to learn PHP


----------



## DefecTalisman

PHP is a great language and is really easy to learn








If you want to host your own site you will need a few basics. HTML, PHP and MySQL. With those under your belt you should be on a good path to web development. Knowledge of JavaScript is also a must if you want to learn AJAX and have some nifty stuff going on.

But if all you want is a blog, then just use some self install software on a free host like x10. There are other free hosts that are good, but not many offer all that x10 does. The only difference between the free accounts and paid accounts is the disk space/bandwidth/email/domain/etc... quota's, different cpanels, security settings are a tad more stringent and no shell access for the free loaders


----------



## Enigma8750

Yes. Striker.. As a Matter of Fact we DO have Girl Scouts,
Here's One.


----------



## Enigma8750

DefecTalisman Has been doing so work on his Build.. 
I love it.. 
Give him some Love Scouts.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yes. Striker.. As a Matter of Fact we DO have Girl Scouts,
Here's One.











I'd give her some love


----------



## ACM

Man something is wrong my Ultra-120 idles my E5200 @ stock speed @ 43c and load 50c.

My stock cooler wasn't far from that.


----------



## ACM

*cricket*
*cricket*

I solved my temps problem.

Pictures!


















(Need to find a place that sells smoke or red acrylic so I can make a nicer door for my HDD cage)
Also thinking of removing the Ocz stickers on the side of the PSU to make it look more "clean".

Also need to find the NB fan that come with this mobo my NB gets to HOT!

Resizing right now, lol


----------



## Striker36

holy HUGE pictures bat man!

tha being said...

it looks really good









what was the deal with the temps?


----------



## ACM

Lol, I got them resized.

It was the paste.

That thermalright paste you have to push real hard on the syringe and I believe I got to much paste on the chip.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I'd give her some love












Yea there is something Very Arousing about this Picture.
I Don't think she is Looking for Love though.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


holy HUGE pictures bat man!

tha being said...

it looks really good









what was the deal with the temps?



Acually I like those big picture so I can really see the Craftsmanship up close and personal.


----------



## ACM

I might have to sell my Ultra.

Its just to big...

Maybe a H50.. how loud is it?


----------



## AverageGai

The H50 isn't really loud, but the pump does make this little clicking sound if you get REALLY CLOSE to it. Other than that, I'm able to tolerate the fan and I have very sensitive ears.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Bye.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee* 









Bye.









Um hi?

That was random.


----------



## Striker36

so i herd back from my insurance company this afternoon









im getting about $520 but im going to need to save some of that for a hit on the next bill (you know those premiums and stuff







) so my spending limit is about 500 total cus i have some i can spend from the reactor project fund.

BUT i found THIS!

thoughts?

that Photoshop job is actually kinda nice.

best of luck to gtssteviee


----------



## Enigma8750

I like it .. With the battlefield graphic in the back my Enigma0013 Rig would be better for the shot but it is a very very nice job.. thanks Gt.. We love you.. It was just weird that you never visited us until you got a new case. Semper Fi. Always Faithful. We will be and once a Scout... Always a Scout.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so i herd back from my insurance company this afternoon









im getting about $520 but im going to need to save some of that for a hit on the next bill (you know those premiums and stuff







) so my spending limit is about 500 total cus i have some i can spend from the reactor project fund.

BUT i found THIS!

thoughts?

that Photoshop job is actually kinda nice.

best of luck to gtssteviee


I don't really like the look of that HP. Also not sure what specs you would get.
Have a look at this -> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellsto...en&s=dhs&cs=19 Starting price is the 
same









There are some other deals here -> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/s...JBKPL-BHKQ0-v1

EDIT : I like the i3/i5's there









EDIT : Or even this -> http://www.dell.com/content/products...en&s=dhs&cs=19 , that would suit me down to the ground .


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


once a Scout... Always a Scout.


That's better!







Good man E.


----------



## Enigma8750

Once a Scout always a Scout..

Rockr69 Approved


----------



## Striker36

im going slightly crazy with all the netbook VS laptop stuff....... i have NO idea what i want any more......


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im going slightly crazy with all the netbook VS laptop stuff....... i have NO idea what i want any more......



















Well what will you be using it for? I personally have a netbook which I use for web browsing and instant messaging. I love it! But they seriously lack power for anything other than that. Well I guess that's why I have my kick ass rig


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Well what will you be using it for? I personally have a netbook which I use for web browsing and instant messaging. I love it! But they seriously lack power for anything other than that. Well I guess that's why I have my kick ass rig










mostly web stuff and messaging but i like to have some wqiggle room.

idk i think my $400 is kinda a weird budget. its right at the upper end of netbooks and the lower end of laptops from what i can tell.....

idk if i should just bump it to 450 and get as much as i possibly can (laptop) or leave it at 400 get a netbook and some stuff for the reactor project


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


mostly web stuff and messaging but i like to have some wqiggle room.

idk i think my $400 is kinda a weird budget. its right at the upper end of netbooks and the lower end of laptops from what i can tell.....

idk if i should just bump it to 450 and get as much as i possibly can (laptop) or leave it at 400 get a netbook and some stuff for the reactor project


Well it's ultimately up to you. If you want portability, get the netbook. You said that you are doing mostly web stuff and messaging so I'd suggest a netbook. With $400 you can get a really good one with a decent battery life and such if that is what you need. Whatever you do decide to buy just enjoy it. And remember not to leave your main rig too much


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Well it's ultimately up to you. If you want portability, get the netbook. You said that you are doing mostly web stuff and messaging so I'd suggest a netbook. With $400 you can get a really good one with a decent battery life and such if that is what you need. Whatever you do decide to buy just enjoy it. And remember not to leave your main rig too much











thats what i was thinking. and my main rig is a P4 system at the moment







with an AGP Radeon X700 lulz


----------



## Enigma8750

If you go net book.. Upgrade the memory to 3 gb. The more memory the better but it tops out at 3 for 32bit. The new atom processors are really good with little to no power consumption but I would say get a Refurbed big lappy with at least 1400x900 res. so you can watch your DVD's or download streaming Net Flix. Also make sure it has a good sound output if you will be listening to music with it.


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834220698

Stryker.. what do you think about this one.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834220698

Stryker.. what do you think about this one.


that one was (read is) on my short list. already







my problem with that one is the touch pad. i was playing with one in a couple local shops and i can honestly say that its HONORABLE but that's not a deal killer as i usual have a mouse with me any way

you guys are the best

-Striker


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
im going slightly crazy with all the netbook VS laptop stuff....... i have NO idea what i want any more......


















Hey Striker, you should just get a 13' or 14' laptop. Forget about the netbook. They are freaking slow compare to laptops. Check this out for example.
http://www.frys.com/product/6131549?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG Although, the website says $759.99, the price after "instant savings" is 649.99. And there is $50 rebate. It is part of the 4th of July sale. Just a thought. Good luck on your trip and blog.

EDIT: Just saw your budget...Never mind then. But you get what you paid for. And I agree with Mr. E, if you want to play DVDs and listen to music then you should definitely get a laptop.


----------



## Enigma8750

I use this with my lappy.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I use this with my lappy.











Has someone been to Best Buy???


----------



## Crucial09

it might be my malwarebytes running but it blocked an ip address and i can see no picture there. so I'm assuming it is unsafe FYI


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


it might be my malwarebytes running but it blocked an ip address and i can see no picture there. so I'm assuming it is unsafe FYI


HuH????


----------



## DarkRyder

not bad


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Has someone been to Best Buy???










My daughter works there.. She bought it for me for like 12.99


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Update


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


My daughter works there.. She bought it for me for like 12.99


I recognized the Rocket Fish brand. I have one of their 120mm fans in the Scout. Quiet and effective. Win win.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*











Update










Nice and clean Angel. Real nice. It goes to show that one doesn't need sleeving and all the do dads to have a nice clean rig. Great work Scout!


----------



## Striker36

i almost always have one of these with me










and im not going to be using it for watching DVDs or music. i have an I-pod for the music and call me crazy but i like to read those obsolete things with pages when im travailing. you may have herd of books?









just about every where i frequent i will (1) have access to a good computer or console of some sort or (2) not have any reason to be on a computer any way.

so its more of a interwebs/IM thing for me.


----------



## Enigma8750

Actually as a store brand.. Rocket fish has had some really good stuff. My son is still using a rocketfish 750 W PSU and loves it.. No Cap screaming at all.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wired.... with a lappy... thats so two years ago.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Nice and clean Angel. Real nice. It goes to show that one doesn't need sleeving and all the do dads to have a nice clean rig. Great work Scout!


Thnx









Would you mind updating me to the list Engima?

I was xx-sunny-xx mind changing it?










ty


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


HuH????
























What ever enigma put up saying he uses that with his lappy, the picture will not show up on my computer.

I have malwarebytes running in real time and it blocked an ip address at that same time. just did right now too.

So it is blocking that ip address and it may be an unsafe ip address that the picture is coming from, just so all of u know


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wired.... with a lappy... thats so two years ago.


i got the one that was stolen 2 years ago.







and i had it with me cuz the mouse buttons on it only worked like 40% of the time and the drivers i had were custom and didnt have the tap to click thing







(i was using XP on it and no official drivers were made for some of the stuff in it


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohhh yea... I wondered where you went.. okay I have seen you around.. I didn't know you were Sunny thought.. I love that yellow shot I have on the Rig Pictures so I will have to leave that one and then put your new name under it.. Okay with you.. Nice rig btw.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crucial09*


what ever enigma put up saying he uses that with his lappy, the picture will not show up on my computer.

I have malwarebytes running in real time and it blocked an ip address at that same time. Just did right now too.

So it is blocking that ip address and it may be an unsafe ip address that the picture is coming from, just so all of u know


oh


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Ohhh yea... I wondered where you went.. okay I have seen you around.. I didn't know you were Sunny thought.. I love that yellow shot I have on the Rig Pictures so I will have to leave that one and then put your new name under it.. Okay with you.. Nice rig btw.


Yh im still here









And yeh thats totally cool


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


call me crazy but i like to read those obsolete things with pages when im travailing. you may have herd of books?










I hear ya. Just like this








the original data processor with the built in delete function.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is the Picture again from another place..


----------



## Crucial09

that one shows up. nice little mouse there.
I use this mouse. 20$ when circuit city was going out of business
http://img.amazon.ca/images/I/41peKK...500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Btw, any tips on how to get the back side panel on?










The other side has a large spew of cables lol

any ideas?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
Btw, any tips on how to get the back side panel on?










The other side has a large spew of cables lol

any ideas?


you need to use the Four Handed Technique but your feet will do fine. Also line it up on the carpet and lay the computer on the far side and let the weight of the case push down for you and then slide it on.. I like the feet thing


----------



## simtafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


you need to use the Four Handed Technique but your feet will do fine. Also line it up on the carpet and lay the computer on the far side and let the weight of the case push down for you and then slide it on.. I like the feet thing


That's what I did with mine. It wouldn't close when it stands tall. I laid it down on the carpet and pushed it in. It worked. Also when you spread out the cables in the bag rather than bundling them all together you will have greater chance closing it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


you need to use the Four Handed Technique but your feet will do fine. Also line it up on the carpet and lay the computer on the far side and let the weight of the case push down for you and then slide it on.. I like the feet thing


No that's not how you do it. You lay it on the carpet then you position the side panel to go on. Then using your head in the center for pressure you use both hands to push on the bottom using your feet for traction while the dwarf with his pet monkey you picked up hitch hiking earlier that day hops up and down on the top of the panel while your sister hits it with a large hammer to slide it into the slots until your best friend can get a screw started.


----------



## ElTimba

Neeeeevermind, I now see the message you sent, I guess here's some new pictures of the build.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElTimba*


I tried before, but I guess my post got overlooked










good job with the 24-pin. Very stealth and I'd only recommend against doing it like that if...
A. You had a lot of ports coming from the expansion slots or
B. Your PSU didn't have sleeving.

+rep


----------



## ElTimba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
good job with the 24-pin. Very stealth and I'd only recommend against doing it like that if...
A. You had a lot of ports coming from the expansion slots or
B. Your PSU didn't have sleeving.

+rep

Thanks, it's a pain having that 24 pin all the way on the left side like that. It's the only solution I could think of. Thank goodness for sleeving


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElTimba*


Neeeeevermind, I now see the message you sent, I guess here's some new pictures of the build.










Nice clean look,good cable management. I like it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
No that's not how you do it. You lay it on the carpet then you position the side panel to go on. Then using your head in the center for pressure you use both hands to push on the bottom using your feet for traction while the dwarf with his pet monkey you picked up hitch hiking earlier that day hops up and down on the top of the panel while your sister hits it with a large hammer to slide into the slots until your best friend can get a screw started.

Thats putting your head to a problem..


----------



## Enigma8750

*ElTimba..* In all my years I have never seen anyone run the main wire outside the back panel and then back in.. I laughed and was amazed all at the same time.. Welcome aboard Mate.. Semper Fi.. do or die.


----------



## Rockr69

It just boggles my mind that any manufacturer would build a board, a full on ATX board for that matter, with the power connector in that stupid ass location. However that being said, ElTimba, nice solution to a PITA problem.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Putting the Back Panel on by Rockr69*










1. You lay it on the carpet then you position the side panel to go on.

2. Then using your head in the center for pressure you use both hands to push on the bottom using your feet for traction while a dwarf with his pet monkey you picked up hitch hiking earlier.

3 Have the dwarf and the monkey hop up and down on the top of the panel

4. Then you get your sister to hit it with a large hammer to slide into the slots

5. Get your best friend to wait for just the right moment to get a screw started.


----------



## AverageGai

Which slots do you guys recommend me put my HDD in for the best airflow from the front stock intake fan? Right now it's at the 2nd slot from the top. I also plan to add on an SSD soon, where should I put that?


----------



## Enigma8750

That doesn't sound like a bad place Gai...


----------



## speedhunter

Guys.. Got some questions.
1. will removing hdd drive cage improve air flow?
2. for cf/sli capable mobo like mine, is there any different putting the gpu on either top or bottom slot? cz i heard about 16x and 8x thing

Thank you


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


Guys.. Got some questions.
1. will removing hdd drive cage improve air flow?
2. for cf/sli capable mobo like mine, is there any different putting the gpu on either top or bottom slot? cz i heard about 16x and 8x thing

Thank you


for 1 it can only help. and second one i have NO idea


----------



## K10

lol Enigma, there's nothing really for me to post about nowadays. I post if I feel the need to. I'm still around and I check out this thread multiple times a day. I don't feel needed and that's not a bad thing









Also, it's summer and I've been spending a lot of time with the girlfriend


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


for 1 it can only help. and second one i have NO idea


i see.. will seek more info then. thx striker


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


i see.. will seek more info then. thx striker










i cut it out of mine in order to make room for a radiator

BUT hears my thinking on it.

yes it has holes. but their is allot of material blocking things so when the air being pushed at it DOES hit it it will get all turbulent and make things weird.

so cutting it out will clear a path right to the PSU wich will probably help move things up under your video cards and stuff.

less stuff in the way can only mean that the air will flow better.


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i cut it out of mine in order to make room for a radiator

BUT hears my thinking on it.

yes it has holes. but their is allot of material blocking things so when the air being pushed at it DOES hit it it will get all turbulent and make things weird.

so cutting it out will clear a path right to the PSU wich will probably help move things up under your video cards and stuff.

less stuff in the way can only mean that the air will flow better.

yes, i think about the same too, but sometimes what we think might not be the same of what will happen







so the only thing that can verified what we think is by testing it.

i might end up buying rotatary tools for modding this scout









the reason i ask about the gpu slot is that my mobo top slot is at the same height of the floor 5" bay, which in future IF i want to change to longer gpu will not be possible.

i dont know what is this club member usually on9 since everytime i ask question, it will be the time i'm in bed, currently at my place is 9.30 am


----------



## baldo_1013

trying out Xfire 5850's


----------



## GoodInk

What type of temps are you getting with Mega? I'm thinking of getting Rev 2 but I'm not sure if it will be worth the money. These are my settings and temps, with an ambient temp of 75.2F


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
lol Enigma, there's nothing really for me to post about nowadays. I post if I feel the need to. I'm still around and I check out this thread multiple times a day. I don't feel needed and that's not a bad thing









Also, it's summer and I've been spending a lot of time with the girlfriend









K10.. You are always needed..


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speedhunter* 
Guys.. Got some questions.
1. will removing hdd drive cage improve air flow?
2. for cf/sli capable mobo like mine, is there any different putting the gpu on either top or bottom slot? cz i heard about 16x and 8x thing

Thank you

2. i don't think so for your board
if to are installed then it will run at 8x/8x
if one it will run at 16x


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
trying out Xfire 5850's













































Baldo.. You always take the Nicest Pictures.. Your photography skills are second to none.. Can't wait to see what you get on Heaven or 3DMark06


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
What type of temps are you getting with Mega? I'm thinking of getting Rev 2 but I'm not sure if it will be worth the money. These are my settings and temps, with an ambient temp of 75.2F










Those are some really high temps.. If I were you I would see about getting alittle more exhaust out of your case and maybe go with the H50 Hydro.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speedhunter* 
Guys.. Got some questions.
1. will removing hdd drive cage improve air flow?
2. for cf/sli capable mobo like mine, is there any different putting the gpu on either top or bottom slot? cz i heard about 16x and 8x thing

Thank you

For 2... If you use Crossfire or Sli your motherboard will be 8x8

But either Pci E can be used for 16x if you use one card.. Use the one that you need to use.. they are both 16x singles. they only get split if you use two video cards.

1. Yes Removing the Cage will help with air flow by about 30 to 50 percent.


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


2. i don't think so for your board
if to are installed then it will run at 8x/8x
if one it will run at 16x



Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


trying out Xfire 5850's






















































it looks cramp in there, but totaly neat n nice, i hope u could follow up with side panel on and some temperature when your rig is on load







wonder how the air flow in there









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


For 2... If you use Crossfire or Sli your motherboard will be 8x8

But either Pci E can be used for 16x if you use one card.. Use the one that you need to use.. they are both 16x singles. they only get split if you use two video cards.

1. Yes Removing the Cage will help with air flow by about 30 to 50 percent.


if i'm going for cf like baldo, which will set for 8x/8x, wont it bring down the performance of the card? just asking, wont be using cf, hehe

i think i will be removing the hdd cage to see some improvement, worth a try







thx enigma and bradey.

and baldo, i envy your picture, so professional


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Those are some really high temps.. If I were you I would see about getting alittle more exhaust out of your case and maybe go with the H50 Hydro.


That is the other route I'm thinking about. I'm thinking the CM 5.25" HDD adapter and mounting the H50 in there as an intake, then getting a better 140mm top fan. The other route I'm thinking is switching my to my Sniper case and going full on water cooled. I'll still have the Scout, it will just have my old PC's guts and will be my HTPC. The good part about that route is I could use my V8 and replace my AC Freezer 7. But I think the cheapest route is the Mega and it seems to work better the harder you push the limits. The best route would be full on water cooling. I'm not sure if I would get better results from the H50 than the Mega. Damn I hate having to make decisions like this.


----------



## Bradey

it will drop the performance bu about 10-25%?


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


That is the other route I'm thinking about. I'm thinking the CM 5.25" HDD adapter and mounting the H50 in there as an intake, then getting a better 140mm top fan. The other route I'm thinking is switching my to my Sniper case and going full on water cooled. I'll still have the Scout, it will just have my old PC's guts and will be my HTPC. The good part about that route is I could use my V8 and replace my AC Freezer 7. But I think the cheapest route is the Mega and it seems to work better the harder you push the limits. The best route would be full on water cooling. I'm not sure if I would get better results from the H50 than the Mega. Damn I hate having to make decisions like this.










u know what, i'm getting the same temp as that BUT while gaming only, not yet test with prime, and as we can know, prime is pushing more than gaming.
if enigma said that its already too high, then i'm in danger too. what is your ambient temp? at most if u r switching to mega, might drop at most 10c, which is for me already good enough

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


it will drop the performance bu about 10-25%?


r u quoting me?







if yes, then that is y i dont like cf, single card solution is better, cooler, cheaper, less power requirement


----------



## Enigma8750

Well a good rule of thumb is the H-50 is equal or better than the Thermalright cooler that is over a hundred Dollars..


----------



## Enigma8750

This is the case that inspired me to build my Scout and then make this club..

Salute to you Bill Owen.. Thanks for the inspiration.








YouTube- Cooler Master CM Storm Scout "Digital Camo" Case Mod 2009 Computex, click this link www.mnpctech.com


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


No that's not how you do it. You lay it on the carpet then you position the side panel to go on. Then using your head in the center for pressure you use both hands to push on the bottom using your feet for traction while the dwarf with his pet monkey you picked up hitch hiking earlier that day hops up and down on the top of the panel while your sister hits it with a large hammer to slide into the slots until your best friend can get a screw started.


Lol, what happens if you didn't pick up the dwarf and ended up with a transsexual hooker :s

I am so glad that my side panel slides on with the greatest of ease. I can even use one hand whilst the case is running


----------



## Butmuncher

See things are running smooth as usual.
Alittle update on mine, with them 3x 140mm fans in the front i found that 5 month down the line my pc was just a big ball of fur/dust so i takes it apart to clean the amzing amount of crap out of it.
Sadly i was doing it while i was re-installing windows and i pulled out the gfx fan molex to use for the dvd rom as i have ripped the dvd bays out so its a dvd-less case.
Just before windows format the pc went dead, gfx was'nt all that hot really.
Anyway it died, i tried a mates gfx on mine and that didnt work either so looks as if i blew the mobo and gfx, sent mobo back they sending it back working and i've seen pics of it working so thats really good news, i got a msi hawk 5770 comin in next few days.
Am using same setup but using the 4 pin cpu power rather than the 8 i was using with teh other board, maybe the 8pin cpu power has blown , will soon find out.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Lol, what happens if you didn't pick up the dwarf and ended up with a transsexual hooker :s


Then you probably wouldn't be worried about getting the side panel on your Scout


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Baldo.. You always take the Nicest Pictures.. Your photography skills are second to none..


I was just thinking the same. No sleeving or fanciness. Just and old vcr and great camera skills.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


See things are running smooth as usual.
Alittle update on mine, with them 3x 140mm fans in the front i found that 5 month down the line my pc was just a big ball of fur/dust so i takes it apart to clean the amzing amount of crap out of it.
Sadly i was doing it while i was re-installing windows and i pulled out the gfx fan molex to use for the dvd rom as i have ripped the dvd bays out so its a dvd-less case.
Just before windows format the pc went dead, gfx was'nt all that hot really.
Anyway it died, i tried a mates gfx on mine and that didnt work either so looks as if i blew the mobo and gfx, sent mobo back they sending it back working and i've seen pics of it working so thats really good news, i got a msi hawk 5770 comin in next few days.
Am using same setup but using the 4 pin cpu power rather than the 8 i was using with teh other board, maybe the 8pin cpu power has blown , will soon find out.


Good to hear from ya Muncher. Where the hell have you been and what have you been up to?


----------



## Enigma8750

I PMed him and asked him if was okay and we missed seeing him.. Sorry to hear about all your computer woes. I guess the cat started to sleep in the case. LOL.. I love my 5770 graphix card. I have two of them in my Gamer..

Thanks for stopping by. It was really good to see you.. Drop by anytime.


----------



## Enigma8750

Germany 1 
Argentina 0

who will be The Winner of this Match.. 
I say Germany..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Lol, what happens if you didn't pick up the dwarf and ended up with a transsexual hooker :s

I am so glad that my side panel slides on with the greatest of ease. I can even use one hand whilst the case is running
























Transexual Hooker tend to be too busy and walk out the door befor the job is done.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Germany 1 
Argentina 0

who will be The Winner of this Match.. 
I say Germany..


Finals: Germany VS Netherlands


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


u know what, i'm getting the same temp as that BUT while gaming only, not yet test with prime, and as we can know, prime is pushing more than gaming.
if enigma said that its already too high, then i'm in danger too. what is your ambient temp? at most if u r switching to mega, might drop at most 10c, which is for me already good enough

r u quoting me?







if yes, then that is y i dont like cf, single card solution is better, cooler, cheaper, less power requirement










75.2F the temps are OK just I don't like running them that high 24/7, I would like them below 65C but under 70C is safe on the 1156. I think I'll have to go to water unless I have some high speed high CFM fans in there but that is going to make a lot of noise.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:

Germany wins over Argentina 4-0. The win using good old fashioned Teamwork over Star Power.. Gut Teamarbeit Deutschland
Now Germany vs. The Netherlands.. If I had to bet my pot of gold on one of them it would be Netherlands. for the Win. The Netherlands are a sleeper powerhouse this year. But I could see Germany win it too.. All BETS ARE OFF!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



if enigma said that its already too high, then i'm in danger too. what is your ambient temp? at most if u r switching to mega, might drop at most 10c, which is for me already good enough


Let me say that I have once gotten a AMD 9950BE to 103 C for 5 seconds with a incorrectly seated Heat sink. It is hard to kill a processor with heat. but If you are going to get that much temperature then you need more air in your case. Plus the 32nm i3-and i5s have seen some problems with heat.. I am talking server fans hooked up to the motherboard or a Really good Reobus fan controller. and a 140 fan at the top.. I like the Aero-Cool 140. It has a 120 fan shroud that will allow it to be fitted in a 120 MM hole.. They are quiet, blue or white lighted and very effective.

You need more airflow in your box. Custom window with one Side fan. Or two that are Horizontal.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Everybody!!!









Man, I miss watching TV already.









Mindy wants to know what color the walls of a computer room/ office you would choose if you had your choice. I told her you'd probably say black with red stripes























Also carpet. I think it's silly to buy a plush carpet at $3.95 sq ft then put the plastic office sheets for the chairs to roll on. So I said Laminate wood, snap in kind and she and the flooring guy said it would amplify sounds, then I said, just get a Berber 'cause it'll be chrushed anyway!









Anyone have the new High efficiency type washers where you live? I found a set at Costco with $500- off, they just medium line but the washer has like 27 settings, 7 spots to put cleaning product, then it heats the water if it needs to, decides which products to use, when to use them and how long to wash everything.







If I never told y'all I do all the laundry, cooking, cleaning, yard work. If it takes walking then I have to do it.

I know, I shouldn't be surprised at technology but man! A washer that decides what's best for your clothes!!









Oh, if you're wondering how it's going, have you ever had to have a woman pick out colors for rooms?? That's how it's going.








Couldn't even buy ceiling paint without...."How white _is it_?"


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey Everybody!!!









Man, I miss watching TV already.









Mindy wants to know what color the walls of a computer room/ office you would choose if you had your choice. I told her you'd probably say black with red stripes























Also carpet. I think it's silly to buy a plush carpet at $3.95 sq ft then put the plastic office sheets for the chairs to roll on. So I said Laminate wood, snap in kind and she and the flooring guy said it would amplify sounds, then I said, just get a Berber 'cause it'll be chrushed anyway!









Anyone have the new High efficiency type washers where you live? I found a set at Costco with $500- off, they just medium line but the washer has like 27 settings, 7 spots to put cleaning product, then it heats the water if it needs to, decides which products to use, when to use them and how long to wash everything.







If I never told y'all I do all the laundry, cooking, cleaning, yard work. If it takes walking then I have to do it.

I know, I shouldn't be surprised at technology but man! A washer that decides what's best for your clothes!!









Oh, if you're wondering how it's going, have you ever had to have a woman pick out colors for rooms?? That's how it's going.







Couldn't even buy ceiling paint without...."How white _is it_?"






































I'm laughing with you Bri. No, that's a complete lie, I'm laughing at you. Better you than me brother!


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. the 411 on the new kind of washer dryer. The washers spin 3 times faster so it takes less energy to dry them with the dryer. The washer uses at least a 4 th of the water that the older washers do. They use plastic parts on moving parts instead of ball baring on the new dryers to keep down the sound. But the plastic WILL go out after a few years and you will have to take apart the back of the dryer and replace the part. Buy 3 of them and rat hole them when you buy the washer.. Just go to the washer and refrigeration place and get the part for the Dryer so you are ready when it starts squeaking.


----------



## Enigma8750

The Taupe Brown and the Taupe Greens in satin is the colors they are shooting in the new houses on my side of the world.. The regular carpet would be good.. Not 3 inch shag but maybe 1 inch shag and the Anti Static Chair mats.


----------



## Striker36

lol bri. good luck with all that.

i see allot has happened here in the day that i was in the air..

well im now sitting in the bar at a motel in Laramie Wyoming jacking interwebs off the Motel 6 next door









time to up load some pictures and such.

have a good night every one.

check my work log tomorrow and you will see some pictures from 35,000 feet and Colorado. none from Wyoming yet as it got too dark.


----------



## angrysnail

Hi there,i'm looking forward to put the asus hd5870 v2 in this case..is it fit?..i can't find any spec for this card..some reviewer put 10.5inch and some 11 inch..is kind of confusing..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay.. the 411 on the new kind of washer dryer. The washers spin 3 times faster so it takes less energy to dry them with the dryer. The washer uses at least a 4 th of the water that the older washers do. They use plastic parts on moving parts instead of ball baring on the new dryers to keep down the sound. But the plastic WILL go out after a few years and you will have to take apart the back of the dryer and replace the part. Buy 3 of them and rat hole them when you buy the washer.. Just go to the washer and refrigeration place and get the part for the Dryer so you are ready when it starts squeaking.


Yeah this sucker, when you select it, spins at close to 1300rpm, then it slows down then tosses the clothes back and forth about 6 times to fluff them before it stops.









*What part chief??* Do I need to dig out the Whirlpool schematic and find what looks like a bearing? Oh, I did spring for the pedestals. Min and I were totally against them at first then I saw the set on the floor at Costco and I was like, no way am I bending down that far to do wash every time!









I did the first load of clothes today. The wash was about 40 minutes and in our old dryer it would have taken close to 90 minutes to dry. This one did it in 35 and they're softer and cleaner than ever. Hey not only do they use less water & energy but the soap is 1/3 and Clorox2 is 1/2! Big savings everywhere, plus we'll put in for the tax refund but I think it's only about $40- because there's no such thing as an energy star dryer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The Taupe Brown and the Taupe Greens in satin is the colors they are shooting in the new houses on my side of the world.. The regular carpet would be good.. Not 3 inch shag but maybe 1 inch shag and the Anti Static Chair mats.


Ok, some battles were won today and some were lost.







The good thing was my friend/ handyman Chris came along!







I lost on the front door. I hate the windows in the door except the ones just in a fan at the top. She got the window in the door, it's an energy star product, it's triple pane safety glass which is why I lost, it can't be broken, only cracked. Each pane is almost 1/2" thick!







However, she wanted the door that was $470-, it only came in Cherry, no way, we don't do dark colors. So, the door / windows in white that is still beautiful was only $329-! This is most relevant because I get to buy new power tools. Found a nice DeWalt with Lithium-ion battery for $200-. Have to go back to pick it up though.

Anyone interested in a Kawasaki cordless drill/ driver?

Now, about the computer room/ office/ my cave next to the Garage. This is where Chris comes in he and I both said it's a waste to put fluffy carpet under plastic sheet chair mats. No long pile carpet! Tight twisted tuck "office carpet" but colorful and with a medium pad and a 25 year warranty! Hoorah! BTW, half the price of the other carpet.
Yep Boss you nailed it, the paint will be a *Taupe Green* but lightened up a few shades cause that window never sees the sun.

Major hurdles overcome today, we got carpet set up, we got a couple of paint sample colors made up to spread on the walls and see how they look. We are *NOT* moving the Kitchen wall!!! We do have to rip out a bunch of tile though and the idiots that did it went >subfloor >quickset >tile. Might be buying some floor sheets by the time we get the stuff up.









Man!! She gave in on My Oven!! I get the one I want, it's this but in Black: http://www.homedepot.com/Appliances-...atalogId=10053

We got 4 out of 5 doors (one on order), we got carpet arranged. Oh, installation $97- for the_ whole house_ as long as you take out the old stuff and clean the floor (already done). Chris has to lay down Oil based Killz because there's cat Pee everywhere.







Ceiling paint, rollers, brushes, masking tape, masking paper, shims, screws, 4X4's for extra supports, sheet plastic, crack filler, everything except the actual paint for the walls.

Oh!!! Got a sweet 26ft ladder that goes straight, A frame, Scaffold, branched over steps or slopes! Only $149-! $80- off!

Mindy got us 10% off everything for getting a Home Depot card, I got 10% off for being a Disabled Vet! Around $300- off just for those things.










The big day is _*Tuesday*_, 3 HVAC companies coming to quote, I'll probably get Rheem no matter the cost.







Hopefully I'll get the Glass company out to estimate the repair and UV sheeting. Tony the Tile Guy (my neighbor, Master Craftsman) will be out after work to tell us what we need to put in the handicap Master Bath with roll in shower. Oh man, Mindy has to pick out a tile type/ color.







I think I'm not getting tankless water heater, found out the maintence counters the energy savings.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


lol bri. good luck with all that.

i see allot has happened here in the day that i was in the air..

well im now sitting in the bar at a motel in Laramie Wyoming jacking interwebs off the Motel 6 next door









time to up load some pictures and such.

have a good night every one.

check my work log tomorrow and you will see some pictures from 35,000 feet and Colorado. none from Wyoming yet as it got too dark.


Laramie!! Isn't that where they make the cigarettes for The Simpsons?? Pics from 35,000ft? What can you see? I'm thinking only trees or lights. All I ever got to see was cloud cover across the Atlantic. I did get to see the lakes around the Sierras though, nice wide circle the pilot had to make because it was snowing.

Hope you get to have fun up there!! It's nothing like Maine.









Good Night Guys!! Hope to be around a few hours on Monday.









OMG! Almost forgot. I can measure it but it would be so much easier if somone can tell me what size sheet I need for the Scout window. Also, 3mm or 4mm?







I'll probably use screws so if I can use 4MM that'd be easier on me. I'm getting 4 sheets in case I mess up on the etching, it has been about 10 years now. Last thing I did was a waterbed oval mirror with roses.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysnail*


Hi there,i'm looking forward to put the asus hd5870 v2 in this case..is it fit?..i can't find any spec for this card..some reviewer put 10.5inch and some 11 inch..is kind of confusing..










Side plugs is the major important part. Looks like it's the reference 2Gb PCB. If it is, you should have no problem. It's the ones with the nose on the cooler that won't fit unless you have Rockrs mobo.









Like this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150496
Go to the pics and look at the backside pic, the nose sticks out almost an inch past the PCB. I had to dent the drive cage to get it in. Others have just cut a slot to make it fit. The Asus stops right at the PCB. The PCB is exactly 10.5 inches, same as a Gtx 480 and they fit real easy.

I have a Reference XFX 5870 that I'll sell you for $325- plus shipping but it's got the 1G memory, not 2G.


----------



## Rockr69

So I get up at midnight with kids to to start the 4th off right lighting legal in county purchased fireworks, in the street and being totally safe. Wouldn't you know it the local heat came flying down on us treating us like criminals and shut us down. WE ARE NOT FREE anymore people. It's getting harder and harder to celebrate living in the most free nation in the world when you have to deal with **** like this. Anyway, Happy 4th of July and thank you for all those fighting for and those who have died to keep us free.


----------



## angrysnail

Thanks for offering bro..btw,asus claim this card is 10.25 inch..

http://www.asus.com.au/product.aspx?...xU0&templete=2

and this card is is more shorter than this 5870 pcs+ and that is 10.5inch,this reviewer claim can fit on the scout..








YouTube- PowerColor ATI Radeon HD5870 - PCS+ COD Modern Warfare 2 Edition Review
both pin connector is on the nose..


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. this new 5870 does not have the overlapping cooler like the other Batman shaped one. this one stays the size of the PC board.. The old 5870 would fit but it would snuggle inside the 5 1/4 drive bays but this one should fit fine.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


So I get up at midnight with kids to to start the 4th off right lighting legal in county purchased fireworks, in the street and being totally safe. Wouldn't you know it the local heat came flying down on us treating us like criminals and shut us down. WE ARE NOT FREE anymore people. It's getting harder and harder to celebrate living in the most free nation in the world when you have to deal with **** like this. Anyway, Happy 4th of July and thank you for all those fighting for and those who have died to keep us free.


My family has a saying.. its not a good 4th of July party till the cops have been called on us for the noise.. we are bad here. We have bottle rocket wars with the cross the street neighbors. Mrs.. Lowe. Lived across the street on the other side of me . God rest her soul used to call the cops on us ever year.. LOL.. We just laugh or hide from them.. Make a big game out of it..

I say keep it up.. do it every year the same way and look for the police every time.. Make it a family Tradition..


----------



## BriSleep

Hey guys, sorry about the re-post but figured some of you probably didn't read my "page". Not to mention the holiday.

OMG! Almost forgot. I can measure it but it would be so much easier if somone can tell me what size sheet I need for the Scout window. Also, 3mm or 4mm?







I'll probably use screws so if I can use 4MM that'd be easier on me. I'm getting 4 sheets in case I mess up on the etching, it has been about 10 years now. Last thing I did was a waterbed oval mirror with roses.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey guys, sorry about the re-post but figured some of you probably didn't read my "page". Not to mention the holiday.

OMG! Almost forgot. I can measure it but it would be so much easier if somone can tell me what size sheet I need for the Scout window. Also, 3mm or 4mm?







I'll probably use screws so if I can use 4MM that'd be easier on me. I'm getting 4 sheets in case I mess up on the etching, it has been about 10 years now. Last thing I did was a waterbed oval mirror with roses.










18x18 sheet will be the smallest I would go.


----------



## Trademark

Happy 4th of July to Everyone


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Trademark.. Happy 4th. to you too.. My friend.. I had some BIG PRAWNs on a stick .. BBQ'd Chili dogs and Italian Sausage.


----------



## Trademark

mmmm ill brb man speaking of BBQ going to grab some now my family is celebrating downstair lol


----------



## AuraNova

mmmm, 4th of July BBQ is the best.


----------



## ACM

Getting ready to light some works.


----------



## BriSleep

We just had hot wings! They're having a big festival and competition in Reno and our Realtor/ Friend picked them up and brought them to us and we sat and talked for 4 hours.

She helped Mindy pick out paint colors!!!









Now on to the tile.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


My family has a saying.. its not a good 4th of July party till the cops have been called on us for the noise.. we are bad here. We have bottle rocket wars with the cross the street neighbors. Mrs.. Lowe. Lived across the street on the other side of me . God rest her soul used to call the cops on us ever year.. LOL.. We just laugh or hide from them.. Make a big game out of it..

I say keep it up.. do it every year the same way and look for the police every time.. Make it a family Tradition..


Yeppers! The kids boogied down to the Rez and bought 32 mortars and some other illegals, so we're gonna give them coppers a run tonight! Wish me luck all. I'm gettin ready for the big show downtown on the lake and then some trouble here at home after


----------



## Enigma8750

Please Scouts ... go and Vote for your favorite BUM

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...um-awards.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yeppers! The kids boogied down to the Rez and bought 32 mortars and some other illegals, so we're gonna give them coppers a run tonight! Wish me luck all. I'm gettin ready for the big show downtown on the lake and then some trouble here at home after

















Good for you.. Don't burn up nothin and be safe with the kiddos and Have some FUN.!!!


----------



## ACM

So 52 mortars shot off and I can still hear.

I'm amazed I can still hear cause one shot 10 feet off the ground.

Have tons of firecrackers & bottle rockets left for yearly shenanigans.


----------



## Enigma8750

I used to put on one of the best shows in the Neighborhood but this years no money for Mortar rounds. bummer.. Anyway.. some of our friends brought some firecrackers around and scare a dog or two but I use to scare the whole hood.. I would put down 3/4 plywood 4x8 sheet with mortar tubes in place and would nail down the rocket boxes and have 3 guys loading lighting and safety check.. we were prepared. After the Vietnam incident we had to be. Almost killed 3 people that year.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Please Scouts ... go and Vote for your favorite BUM

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...um-awards.html


I voted! My pick is in second place.









How long does the voting go for E??


----------



## Enigma8750

8 days a week..


----------



## ACM

We has 4 mortar pipes going off at once (used torches to light them first try).

(4) 3 stage mortars at once is crazy.


----------



## Enigma8750

I know right..???


----------



## ACM

I was surprised no cops showed.

I think I did the best in my hood.

Bunch of people in the street taking pictures.


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


75.2F the temps are OK just I don't like running them that high 24/7, I would like them below 65C but under 70C is safe on the 1156. I think I'll have to go to water unless I have some high speed high CFM fans in there but that is going to make a lot of noise.


75F in Celcius is how much?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Let me say that I have once gotten a AMD 9950BE to 103 C for 5 seconds with a incorrectly seated Heat sink. It is hard to kill a processor with heat. but If you are going to get that much temperature then you need more air in your case. Plus the 32nm i3-and i5s have seen some problems with heat.. I am talking server fans hooked up to the motherboard or a Really good Reobus fan controller. and a 140 fan at the top.. I like the Aero-Cool 140. It has a 120 fan shroud that will allow it to be fitted in a 120 MM hole.. They are quiet, blue or white lighted and very effective.

You need more airflow in your box. Custom window with one Side fan. Or two that are Horizontal.


what do u mean by horizontal?


----------



## angrysnail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


yea.. this new 5870 does not have the overlapping cooler like the other Batman shaped one. this one stays the size of the PC board.. The old 5870 would fit but it would snuggle inside the 5 1/4 drive bays but this one should fit fine.


Oic,thanks for replying bro..i see no one have a EAH5870 V2 on the scout..so i'm very careful in choosing this GC..if not fit,i have to sell my Scout...ohhh..









but your word give me a me confident to buy..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


75F in Celcius is how much?


23.88c.

the formula for converting Celsius to Fahrenheit is multiply the celsius # by 1.8 and add 32. To go the other way subtract 32 and divide by 1.8. Easy!

Ended up having cross street fireworks smackdown with the neighbor. All in all about 75 mortars, about 400 cracks, countless rockets and several beers. A great time was had by all and no one was injured. No cops though. Will have to try harder next year.


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


23.88c.

the formula for converting Celsius to Fahrenheit is multiply the celsius # by 1.8 and add 32. To go the other way subtract 32 and divide by 1.8. Easy!

Ended up having cross street fireworks smackdown with the neighbor. All in all about 75 mortars, about 400 cracks, countless rockets and several beers. A great time was had by all and no one was injured. No cops though. Will have to try harder next year.










Just type in google: 75 Fahrenheit to Celsius

I cant wait till new years eve heheh, gotta love fireworks..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


23.88c.

the formula for converting Celsius to Fahrenheit is multiply the celsius # by 1.8 and add 32. To go the other way subtract 32 and divide by 1.8. Easy!

Ended up having cross street fireworks smackdown with the neighbor. All in all about 75 mortars, about 400 cracks, countless rockets and several beers. A great time was had by all and no one was injured. No cops though. Will have to try harder next year.










As David Lee Roth said.. Those were good times. Damn good times.


----------



## belverus

guys please help me immediately. I bought sapphire 5870 vapor-x and cm storm scout. Does this vga fit in this case. please anybody help me!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


8 days a week..



Silly man! How many weeks? Is this now and end of the month thing every month?? "Cause you know I got a 286 under my feet and I found a 5 1/4" floppy.

@ ACM. Oh man, they took pics? Maybe you guys should wear masks, they might be snitches!







You know how fast things go up on the 'Net now days.

All I know from fireworks is from Germany and shows I've gone to. In this desert fireworks are extremely illegal, felony time illegal, not just a fine like in wetter states. One year they had the show at Macky Stadium at UNR, fire trucks everywhere and one strong ember made it to the ground, ticked off a blaze that had all firefighters and 100's of helpers trying to get it out. They got it just 5ft from hitting the oldest driest buildings on Campus.

In Germany, like New Years, everyone has fireworks and they all shoot them off the street, balconys, whatever. The awesome thing is, every bell in every church in the country starts ringing all at once.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Good to hear from ya Muncher. Where the hell have you been and what have you been up to?


Ayup there peeps.
AS you've noticed i've been away , away on adventures.
Got myself a Sevylor rio and a few mess tins.








That's not me in the picture by the way, wish it was though, so far our man journeys have yeided no women, just angry swans and foxes trying to steal our chocolate in the middle of the night, and a poor dead man with no ID






















Have been abit occupied with the whole camping and river travelling experience.
Have been doing a trip/camp every weekend now for the last few month so i've ben over on the boating forums alot as that's my main interest now, well it was till i blew the pc and had to get my fingers dirty.
Am really looking forward to tweakin the Msi 5770 hawk, it's abit of a side step from my 4870, it allso cost about Â£50 more than the same gfx that passed on, could of got a 5850 but needed the weekly trip more than fps





















.
Have totaly stripped the Scout ready for a fresh install, oh what fun i'm going to have tomoz

So there you have it, i'm ok, have had lots of fun times this past few months, i've breathed some wonderfull air and have gotten very drunk many times and ate many many beefburgers and sausages.

I have been back here though many times as i like to see everyones work on the case.
Thanks E for the pm, was good to hear from you







, i see you have your troop groomed and ready for action


----------



## Kodessr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *belverus*


guys please help me immediately. I bought sapphire 5870 vapor-x and cm storm scout. Does this vga fit in this case. please anybody help me!


Nope, its 28 cm. 
Someone else recommended only putting expansion cards in the scout that are 25 cm long or shorter.

Fireworks in the Netherlands are the same as in Germany








Only we like to get illegal fireworks from Belgium


----------



## GoodInk

Enigma looks like you where right about the case not moving enough air. I put a 140mm fan in the drive bay as an intake and the temps went down. I'm now running at 72C with ambient temp of 85.8F(29.9C) Temps before the fan were 71C with ambient temp of 75.2F(23C). An improvement over ambient temp of 5.9C. In my hopeful mind I should see about 64C in a room that is 72F(22.2), but I'm guessing it will be higher.


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
23.88c.

the formula for converting Celsius to Fahrenheit is multiply the celsius # by 1.8 and add 32. To go the other way subtract 32 and divide by 1.8. Easy!

Ended up having cross street fireworks smackdown with the neighbor. All in all about 75 mortars, about 400 cracks, countless rockets and several beers. A great time was had by all and no one was injured. No cops though. Will have to try harder next year.









learnt that before, already forget it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kodessr* 
Just type in google: 75 Fahrenheit to Celsius

I cant wait till new years eve heheh, gotta love fireworks..









that should work









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Enigma looks like you where right about the case not moving enough air. I put a 140mm fan in the drive bay as an intake and the temps went down. I'm now running at 72C with ambient temp of 85.8F(29.9C) Temps before the fan were 71C with ambient temp of 75.2F(23C). An improvement over ambient temp of 5.9C. In my hopeful mind I should see about 64C in a room that is 72F(22.2), but I'm guessing it will be higher.

have u tried putting both side fan on? i'm waiting for my dremel to arrive, i'm taking my hdd bay out, and get rid those fan grills.

i like the cm690 fan thread, TS make a good quick links of modding picture from their members. it must be a tough job for TS.


----------



## Enigma8750

You can always use the quick way that I do..

Google

75f to c {enter}

Butmuncher.. You found a floater. A dead guy.. That was an adventure.. Was it a through and through or a single with no Exit wound. wow.. or did he just die of some kind of Deprivation... Wow you English really know how to party.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


have u tried putting both side fan on? i'm waiting for my dremel to arrive, i'm taking my hdd bay out, and get rid those fan grills.


I don't have the stock window and plus from what I have read, that setup makes a lot of noise.


----------



## Enigma8750

Depends on the fans you use.


----------



## speedhunter

i just realize that my psu is pulling air from the back of the case, and push it through the fan. and currently my set up is with the fan down.

i thought of flipping the psu so that the fan will push the air to the top, which should provide better air flow inside the case.

what is you guys opinion bout this?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


i just realize that my psu is pulling air from the back of the case, and push it through the fan. and currently my set up is with the fan down.

i thought of flipping the psu so that the fan will push the air to the top, which should provide better air flow inside the case.

what is you guys opinion bout this?


PSUs, as far as I know, pull air in through the fan and exhaust hot air out through the vent where the power input is located. Having it with the fan facing down should be the optimal way so that your PSU draws in fresh cool air. If you flip it, then the PSU will be drawing in the warm air from inside your case and will be robbing your graphics card of air in the process.


----------



## speedhunter

i already take the psu out to feel the air. no air is push through the back vent, its push out through the fan.

and in my case, i dont think it will rob my gc air since its pushing air into case


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You can always use the quick way that I do..

Google

75f to c {enter}

or (& this format will carry to any conversion)

75f = ?c








(Its just better syntax in my eyes, leaves less chance for confusion)


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You can always use the quick way that I do..

Google

75f to c {enter}

Butmuncher.. You found a floater. A dead guy.. That was an adventure.. Was it a through and through or a single with no Exit wound. wow.. or did he just die of some kind of Deprivation... Wow you English really know how to party.


Yeah sadly we found a floater, a man of around 50 who carried no id so the police do'nt know who he is still, looked like he had just drowned as it's not turned into a murder hunt.
Was a strange day towing a body down the river with a stick hooked under his arm, but we got the man ashore and the police came took him away







.Was a major bsall ache on our day as teh police kept us there for 5 hours, we had to paddle like hell and in the end it was dark and cold so we got a taxi the last 15km.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Yeah sadly we found a floater, a man of around 50 who carried no id so the police do'nt know who he is still, looked like he had just drowned as it's not turned into a murder hunt.
Was a strange day towing a body down the river with a stick hooked under his arm, but we got the man ashore and the police came took him away







.Was a major bsall ache on our day as teh police kept us there for 5 hours, we had to paddle like hell and in the end it was dark and cold so we got a taxi the last 15km.


That is some crazy s#@!


----------



## McWaffles

Hay all it has bin a wile since my last post But i have good news. So i took out my 2 5770 and droped in a huge 5870 had to mod some more on the cast but got it in lol. I did a 3dmark and a windows score here ya are



























The score is
7.4
7.6
7.8
7.8
7.0










P.s and a pick of my working on the truck and yes i am in the truck


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


i already take the psu out to feel the air. no air is push through the back vent, its push out through the fan.

and in my case, i dont think it will rob my gc air since its pushing air into case


Hmm, then it wouldn't hurt having the fan facing up into the case. The more air the better no? You should record the temps one way, then change the PSU around and check the temps again to see which configuration is best.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speedhunter* 
i already take the psu out to feel the air. no air is push through the back vent, its push out through the fan.

and in my case, i dont think it will rob my gc air since its pushing air into case

It sounds like they put the fan in backwards, thats no good, i would RMA that psu asap.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speedhunter* 
75F in Celcius is how much?

what do u mean by horizontal?

Side by side like this.. OO


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
Yeah sadly we found a floater, a man of around 50 who carried no id so the police do'nt know who he is still, looked like he had just drowned as it's not turned into a murder hunt.
Was a strange day towing a body down the river with a stick hooked under his arm, but we got the man ashore and the police came took him away







.Was a major bsall ache on our day as teh police kept us there for 5 hours, we had to paddle like hell and in the end it was dark and cold so we got a taxi the last 15km.

Wow.... what a day to remember. you will be tellin your Grands about that little Lake ride. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

My neighbor is just like you.. But he is constantly into Mopars.. He has some classic rides.. Today he had his 70 Challenger with the hood completely off.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow.... what a day to remember. you will be tellin your Grands about that little Lake ride. LOL



LOl yeah, spose i will, it's a good job i've been playibg all these games, they prepared me for that dead body, looked just like a zombie, god bless him, it really freaked my mates out but i was ok, for me it was an adventure, and lets not forget the hot blonde cop that was in the back of my boat and me with my tight pants and flipflops on, i looked pathetic hahahaha, man boobs and belly everywhere and my mates and a really good laugh at me, damn them lycra shorts and vest.









So the Scout is back up and running, it's had a good cleanout and looks like new again, shame i done it so nice as trying to take it apart was murder with all them zip ties tied everywhere and to everythin, inside looks like dog crap, terrible cable management but i'll sort that out another day, today is going tobe spent playing, Singularity and Prince of persia with maybe some Autobots kicking some decepticon ass.
Got that 5770 hawk at 1025/1350 @ 1.25v, wow is all i can say, considering it's a side step from a 4870 it feels like a big sidestep, it trhashes my old 4870 in heaven benchmark, thrashes it so i'm happy and i'll crossfire down the road







, good job i only play at 720p though


----------



## MlbrottarN

@Butmuncher Little Brittain FTW xD


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*












Thank you Butmuncher. Whenever I'm feeling down or frustrated I'll remember this pic and giggle my woes away


----------



## Enigma8750

I think I found another Calendar Shot for next year. Them is some of dim Anti Snake bitin' Boots ain't theys. I can't stop laughing .. somebody hep me.


----------



## Enigma8750

*The New Cooler Master V6*



















Specifications
Model RR-V6GT-22PK-R1
CPU Socket Intel Socket LGA1366 / 1156 / 775
AMD Socket AM3 / AM2+ / AM2
Dimension 131 x 120 x 165 mm
5.2 x 4.7 x 6.5 inch
Heat Sink Material Copper base / Aluminum fins / 6 heatpipes
Fin Thickness 0.6 mm
Fan Dimension 120 x 120 x 25 mm
4.7 x 4.7 x 1 inch
Fan Speed 800- 2200 RPM (PWM)
Fan Airflow 34.02 - 93.74 CFM (per fan)
Fan Air Pressure 0.43 - 3.30 mmH2O (per fan)
Fan Life Expectancy 40,000 hrs/25 Â°C
Bearing Type DynaLoop Bearing
Connector 4 Pins
Noise Level 15 ~ 38 dBA
Rated Voltage 12V DC
Start Voltage 6V DC
Operating Voltage 6 ~ 13.2V DC
Rated Current 0.45A (0.7A Max. per fan)
Input Power 5.4W (8.4W Max. per fan)
Warranty 2 years
UPC Code 884102008726










Looks good has bling but does it measure up where it really counts.

You be the Judge.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=560&Itemid=62


----------



## YangerD

I've been looking at that cooler too. But it's just not my type of look


----------



## Enigma8750

No, me neither.. They need to come out with a stylish counterpart to the H-50 Hydro.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No, me neither.. They need to come out with a stylish counterpart to the H-50 Hydro.


Ya an all in one water cooling setup from Cooler Master would be pretty sweet. Also depends on price though right?


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang!!
Just wanted to drop by and say hey!!









Haven't picked up the sheets for Mindys Scout windows 'cause she's always wanting to see what I got at the hardware store.

I did get one of these babys from Amazon: http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pa...id=4000-6%2f50

I've got some cabinet and furniture making ahead, then computer case modding when the rainy season comes.

Plus the engraving, etching set, an off market set of 288 assorted tips and cutters, another set of 50 "other than" tips, this guy: http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pa...aspx?pid=MS400

Just might go into business after we get moved in to the house!









I miss coming here but the longer I work, the faster we get moved in.


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
It sounds like they put the fan in backwards, thats no good, i would RMA that psu asap.

dont u think its on purpose? but i've already RMA'ed it before due to some probs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Hmm, then it wouldn't hurt having the fan facing up into the case. The more air the better no? You should record the temps one way, then change the PSU around and check the temps again to see which configuration is best.









but i think i just leave it that way for better cable management. for bottom fan, i'll be using 2 R4 fan, pushing the air from bottom, making sure the air will blown to the top of the case









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Side by side like this.. OO

already got it enigma, thx


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*










I think I found another Calendar Shot for next year. Them is some of dim Anti Snake bitin' Boots ain't theys. I can't stop laughing .. somebody hep me.






































LOl, that's not me by the way, here's me







and some crispy fries i forgot about last week untill i opened the kitchen door and smoke came flooding through lol.

Lol anybody remember the dragon, lhehehe


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh them fries are done boy.. LMAO.. I love this and keep wondering what the dog is thinking.










Those Fries are Dead.


----------



## Striker36

i don't think any one really missed me but in case you were wondering why i have been so quiet here recently you should go check my latest post in my work log.







lots of pictures. with more to come.


----------



## Enigma8750

You went on that cross country go see your girlfriend and you have Pictures or I am demoting you to private. LOL/


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You went on that cross country go see your girlfriend and you have Pictures or I am demoting you to private. LOL/


no i went to visit my SISTER and bro in law and NEPHEW. i DO have a bunch of pictures of that though lol

and im going to be seeing Ji Sunday so ill try and get you another kissy face boss


----------



## GoodInk

Well I just bought the Prolimatech Megahalems and few fans in an attempt to keep my CPU cool in this heat down here. I hope this works and will be quite too. That was the main reason I got this case. But if I can't get the air flow then I will swap out parts with my old Sniper case until I get back to the U.S. and not have to worry about 85F+ inside. Here is everything I ordered

Gelid 120mm PMW fan for the cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835426015

Zaward 140mm PMW for the top exhaust 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835427007

Scythe Slipstream 120mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185057

And that is for


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. Tell her that you miss her so much and you want some really good pictures to remind you of her.. With her new style.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Well I just bought the Prolimatech Megahalems and few fans in an attempt to keep my CPU cool in this heat down here. I hope this works and will be quite too. That was the main reason I got this case. But if I can't get the air flow then I will swap out parts with my old Sniper case until I get back to the U.S. and not have to worry about 85F+ inside. Here is everything I ordered

And that is for












Have you already bought that cooler master housing yet.. That has just became a very rare commodity. I tried to buy one the other day and couldn't find them.. they were all sold out.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea.. Tell her that you miss her so much and you want some really good pictures to remind you of her.. With her new style.


hehehe im working on it


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Well I just bought the Prolimatech Megahalems and few fans in an attempt to keep my CPU cool in this heat down here. I hope this works and will be quite too. That was the main reason I got this case. But if I can't get the air flow then I will swap out parts with my old Sniper case until I get back to the U.S. and not have to worry about 85F+ inside. Here is everything I ordered

Gelid 120mm PMW fan for the cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835426015

Zaward 140mm PMW for the top exhaust 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835427007

Scythe Slipstream 120mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185057

And that is for











What is the name of this product,looking for this to buy in Europe.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nwanko*


what is the name of this product,looking for this to buy in europe.


cooler master stb-3t4-e3-gp 4-in-3 Device Module Hardisk Cage


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Have you already bought that cooler master housing yet.. That has just became a very rare commodity. I tried to buy one the other day and couldn't find them.. they were all sold out.

Newegg has them in stock


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh.. Good.. I have to get one for my Scout.. Thanks..


----------



## speedhunter

Blue Scout reporting in


----------



## Enigma8750

As you were Scout.. Lets seeeee. a little dust in that bottom fan soldier..but otherwise very nice unit Soldier. Pass. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Newegg has them in stock



Please post me a link GoodInk. I cannot locate it.


----------



## Enigma8750

*The General's Build of the week is from

GsxR1000Ryda. Very nice lighting.








*


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
As you were Scout.. Lets seeeee. a little dust in that bottom fan soldier..but otherwise very nice unit Soldier. Pass. LOL










haha.. i wonder how u differentiate between dust and picture noise







thx enigma


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Please post me a link GoodInk. I cannot locate it.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002

wow that's nice!

so there's 5 5.25" bays? use three of em for this cage, leaving 2 left, one for optical drive, and maybe one for fan controller.

i remember seeing some pics of these in this thread, but forgot which post. there's thousands of posts lol.

---

also, can the sapphire 5830 fit in the case?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...78&Tpk=100297L

if it doesn't, what needs to be done? and the hard drive cage in the case is not removable? do you have to cut it out with a rotary tool?


----------



## AverageGai

Hi guys, can someone add me as a member? I've posted in here a few times, but never had a chance to upload a picture of my Scout.

It's pretty plain compared to most of you guys' case, but I still love it.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

What do you guys think of the cable management? I didn't bother with bundling up cables by type because I don't plan on messing around with it much. Any suggestions on routing my cables inside and behind the case?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## speedhunter

anyone ever make a blow hole for bottom fan mod?


----------



## Enigma8750

I think that Dkev or Seven9st surfer did try one of those.. I know someone did a bottom fan.. They raise it about an inch for airflow... It would be a great mod but I would add taller feet on it if you did go that route.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverageGai* 
Hi guys, can someone add me as a member? I've posted in here a few times, but never had a chance to upload a picture of my Scout.

It's pretty plain compared to most of you guys' case, but I still love it.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

What do you guys think of the cable management? I didn't bother with bundling up cables by type because I don't plan on messing around with it much. Any suggestions on routing my cables inside and behind the case?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

You're in my man.. Just fill in your system configuration in your user Control Panel.. It helps others with their builds.

I can see the Asus board.. My guess would be an ASUS M4A770 with 1333 G Skill RipJaws and a Ph. 965 with a 470 NVidia card.

How close was I?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002

Thanks man.. I ordered 2. I love those things ... I am going to put one in my Scout and another in a future build.. IDK what that will be..

I am thinking of doing a John Deere Build next with the Green and Yellow paint scheme and a Deer logo on the back panel and maybe something on the front.


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I think that Dkev or Seven9st surfer did try one of those.. I know someone did a bottom fan.. They raise it about an inch for airflow... It would be a great mod but I would add taller feet on it if you did go that route.

alrite, will pm them for the picture then. thx


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You're in my man.. Just fill in your system configuration in your user Control Panel.. It helps others with their builds.

I can see the Asus board.. My guess would be an ASUS M4A770 with 1333 G Skill RipJaws and a Ph. 965 with a 470 NVidia card.

How close was I?

Thanks, Enigma! That's a pretty good guess for just looking at that one picture.


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverageGai* 
Hi guys, can someone add me as a member? I've posted in here a few times, but never had a chance to upload a picture of my Scout.

It's pretty plain compared to most of you guys' case, but I still love it.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

What do you guys think of the cable management? I didn't bother with bundling up cables by type because I don't plan on messing around with it much. Any suggestions on routing my cables inside and behind the case?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nice clean look. Good job on the cable management.


----------



## devan5

hey there, i just wanted to ask if it is possible to mount anotther 120mm fan at the front of the strom scout?

im looking to get one of those akasa apache fans to mount on the side

thanks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devan5* 
hey there, i just wanted to ask if it is possible to mount anotther 120mm fan at the front of the strom scout?

im looking to get one of those akasa apache fans to mount on the side

thanks

Yep there is a number of ways of doing it, just troll the thread. There are several who have done it.


----------



## pedsrum

so im gonna water cool my scout and i was wondering where to fit the 120mm rad. I could put it flat on the drive bay area but how would i hold it in place? zip ties? I can also place it horizontaly in the drive bay area and zip tie it. The easy place is just to place it in the rear. I plan on mounting a fan on it and i was wondering where the most efficient place is to put it.


----------



## pedsrum

also can i join the club, im new and i just got all my parts


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pedsrum* 
so im gonna water cool my scout and i was wondering where to fit the 120mm rad. I could put it flat on the drive bay area but how would i hold it in place? zip ties? I can also place it horizontaly in the drive bay area and zip tie it. The easy place is just to place it in the rear. I plan on mounting a fan on it and i was wondering where the most efficient place is to put it.





Mount your rad in the rear so you exhaust heated air out of the case and of course you can join. You've already posted pics of your Scout and I say welcome aboard! General E. will be glad to add you to our roster


----------



## Grobinov.

Ohhh your right.. It sure looks good.


----------



## pedsrum

thanks man and as for ur advice that sounds well-reasoned because if i put it in the bays horizontally it would blow the hot air into my chassis but at the rear it "kills two birds with one stone"









What about putting it vertically at the bottom of my bay cage and then mounting a fan on it? would that also be messing up the air flow or is no place a better spot for the rad except for the rear?


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*The General's Build of the week is from

GsxR1000Ryda. Very nice lighting.








*


Woa, build of the week! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pedsrum* 
thanks man and as for ur advice that sounds well-reasoned because if i put it in the bays horizontally it would blow the hot air into my chassis but at the rear it "kills two birds with one stone"









What about putting it vertically at the bottom of my bay cage and then mounting a fan on it? would that also be messing up the air flow or is no place a better spot for the rad except for the rear?

unless you want to do a bunch of modding, you want to try and work with the natural dynamics of airflow. Warm air wants to go up and cool air wants to sink. That's why most radiators do really well mounted in the top of the case, however in the case of the Scout it's not practical and damn near impossible which leaves only the rear as a logical place for a 120mm rad. I use the H50 mounted in the rear in a exhaust config with a 550 unlocked to four cores and running at 3.8Ghz. I idle @ 27c and load at 50-52c with an ambient temp of 70c. I have all stock fans in front and top and the stock Corsair fan mounted in front of the rad. I do have two 120mm fans in a push/pull config mounted in my 5.25" drive bay using an old 5.25" to 3.5" bay adapter, so that helps as well. In the end it all comes down to personal preference and what works best for you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


Woa, build of the week! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!



Hey I love those colors ..MAN























Now hide those wires dude.


----------



## Enigma8750

*SO ... who is gonna do the John Deere Storm Scout build.. LOL*


----------



## Enigma8750

*This build looks like it was made at the BMW Motoworx Plant.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Rockr... I am about to put my SSD into my main unit now that I see how fast that thing is .. It is only 30Gigs so I am gonna get 7 and some change on it..

The question I have is.. How should I do the change over. Right now I have every thing on a Velo Raptor 300 and I will be using the velo still as the drive holding the data and programs...

How would you do it. I have never used a drive just for OS.. and Data on the other.. Plz hep.


----------



## DefecTalisman

hmm... I think best way to approach it would be :

Back up all files, personal data, bookmarks, etc...
Format the Raptor,
Install OS to SSD, then install all programs and copy all files back.(I would recomend you try and install what ever it is you want to run super fast on the OS disk)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


hmm... I think best way to approach it would be :

Back up all files, personal data, bookmarks, etc...
Format the Raptor,
Install OS to SSD, then install all programs and copy all files back.(I would recomend you try and install what ever it is you want to run super fast on the OS disk)


...uhmmmm, what he said for sure.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Forgot to say that you can change the path of your "My Documents(xp)/Documents/Music/Pictures/etc..." in Win XP and Vista(haven't got win7) by right clicking them from My Computer.
That will save you time finding the correct path to your data drive when saving stuff in common applications.
The paths/locations is specific to each user in windows. So if you have more than one user, you need to log in to each and every one and change the paths to their default document folders(last thing you need is some one filling up the disk, prevention is better than cure).


----------



## Striker36

so im back at work and my shop wich means i can get back to work on the scout project







been a long 2 weeks..... im excited..... now to slog through the last few pages looking for that rad diagram...


----------



## SouthEastBlue

Hi guys I noticed this forum last week and after going through this massive dedication thread it swayed me enough to order this case on Ebuyer's website in the UK instead of opting for a Lancool K62, and should be receiving it finally tomorrow along with my new CM 700w PSU.

When I've moved all my parts over into the new case I'll post a couple of pics and hopefully you can add me to the club if that's ok? Some of the cases on here look super clean with some amazing mods and cable management, it really was what made me wanna get one.


----------



## AverageGai

HI, SouthEastBlue, it's nice to hear you decided to go with this case. I hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## K10

Help me out here please:

http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...ng-my-psu.html


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


no i went to visit my SISTER and bro in law and NEPHEW. i DO have a bunch of pictures of that though lol

and im going to be seeing Ji Sunday so ill try and get you another kissy face boss


I remembered but I wasn't here to say I did when you got back!









You guys wouldn't believe the modding I've been doing!







I'd post some pics but they're more for DIY.network then OCN. I am overclocking our bathroom though!

Here's the "Oh yeah"

Oh yeah! Hi guys!!!!









Oooooh, scary stuff. Since I haven't been at the trailer to handle regular maintenence Mindy woke up with a few colonies of "Odorus House Ants" swarming the bedroom. My bud rushed over and doused the place in Ortho Home Defense Max. Phhewww!


----------



## Enigma8750

*Over clocking the BATH ROOM!!??? LOL

lets see.. The Al Bundy Toliet.. ONLY one flush required.. every flush you can watch Lake Mead drop an inch.

Shower uP Grade.. yea... one of those electronically controlled multi sprayer with the Music and the touch Screen built in the wall..

and of course the Faucet that show the temperature of the water by the LED that lights the stream. Red Purple and BLUE for COOL.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*


Hi guys I noticed this forum last week and after going through this massive dedication thread it swayed me enough to order this case on Ebuyer's website in the UK instead of opting for a Lancool K62, and should be receiving it finally tomorrow along with my new CM 700w PSU.

When I've moved all my parts over into the new case I'll post a couple of pics and hopefully you can add me to the club if that's ok? Some of the cases on here look super clean with some amazing mods and cable management, it really was what made me wanna get one.










In my heart you are a Scout already but we need a Picture.. We are waiting on PINS and NEEDLES.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


hmm... I think best way to approach it would be :

Back up all files, personal data, bookmarks, etc...
Format the Raptor,
Install OS to SSD, then install all programs and copy all files back.(I would recomend you try and install what ever it is you want to run super fast on the OS disk)


First I want to say thanks for the run down and Rep up.. but I need you to give it to me again really SLOW.. I am stupid when it comes to software. Hard ware I know.. NO problems.. I can put a computer together with one hand tied behind my back and the lights off.. but I can screw up a program in seconds..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Forgot to say that you can change the path of your "My Documents(xp)/Documents/Music/Pictures/etc..." in Win XP and Vista(haven't got win7) by right clicking them from My Computer.
That will save you time finding the correct path to your data drive when saving stuff in common applications.
The paths/locations is specific to each user in windows. So if you have more than one user, you need to log in to each and every one and change the paths to their default document folders(last thing you need is some one filling up the disk, prevention is better than cure).

Ok E, yep, do this. Easiest way is to leave your Raptor alone. Install the SSD by itself, put the OS on it, then instead of copy/ pasting the whole thing, in your case the Photos or My Photos would be the biggest, you just want to leave the default where it is and point the OS to where the files already exist.

Then, make sure you move the swap file and hyberfil.sys to the Raptor too, if the old one is still there, delete it and go into advanced settings and change it. Put a tiny swap file on the SSD in my case it's 401K, cute huh? This helps out Vista and Win7 a lot, it's basically a pretty useless file except for when you boot it shaves up to 15 seconds off, the OS reads it, says that's not big enough and jumps to your secondary, the Raptor. Then put the "System Managed" size swap file in but tell it to run on your Raptor. Finally the most important is the .Temp and .Tmp files, no way you want it on your SSD as whatever you edit will take up a huge spot that just has to be re-organized when you re-boot. Also change you temporary internet files, including cookies, to store in your D:\\Temp file.
http://ask-leo.com/how_do_i_change_t...ary_files.html

And all this is so that your OS has a big speedy room to itself to do all the catches and throws that OS'es do. You know I have 2 SSD's, they used to run in Raid 0 but when I got these gtx 480's I split them up, one has the OS (win7) and the other has the current games I'm running.

If I just confused the heck out of you....







Check out this guy, he has most of it: http://www.overclock.net/ssd/761471-...s-folders.html

Oh, then right click on the SSD, go to Properties and turn off System Protection for that drive. That's the system restore points. It's just the OS. If you buy a 4Gb thumb drive and copy the Win7 CD to it, installation to an SSD happens PDQ. Found this trick when I was testing the Fermis and had to re-install the OS 4 times in 2 days.









Then, if you have a backup drive and you save things to thier default locations (Libraries), you can just copy the D:\\Users file to your backup drive.

Last thing, if you have "Ready Boost" enabled in Win7, you don't need it when you have an SSD. PM me if I just further confused you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow.. I Just Got School'd on the basics of Kicking Axx with a computer.. thanks and rep up Bri. I love you.. I want to hump your wooden leg..


----------



## DefecTalisman

LOL, thank goodness its not really wood, or you might be removing splinters from your crotch for a few days


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow.. I Just Got School'd on the basics of Kicking Axx with a computer.. thanks and rep up Bri. I love you.. I want to hump your wooden leg..


ROFLMAO!!! You wouldn't like it, it's Lexan and Carbon Fiber!







Also, what DefecT said!!

@Rockr. Hows "The Project" coming??


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


ROFLMAO!!! You wouldn't like it, it's Lexan and Carbon Fiber!







Also, what DefecT said!!

@Rockr. Hows "The Project" coming??


It's up and running and works fantastic! Thanks again Bri. All I have left to do is to get a low profile radeon card, some more memory and a wireless card for my daughters computer (Dell Optiplex GX280 Slim, my buddy works for a local school district hence all the old Dells) and no more kiddies messing up the wifey's machine. Wow, we'll have 5 machines running here. I could build my own Skynet now. Muahahahahaha!


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Storm Scout is amazing!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Warning / This case = Biggest POS everr!!!!

They should put a warning in the manual, this case will not fit a psu with more than 1 cable in!

FFS my side panel wont go on

Even when sitting on it

***










Now whoa there fella. If your referring to the Scout then you might just ruffle a bunch of folks feathers round here. It's very clear this is not a giant fits all case. That has been very clearly laid out throughout this thread and the side panel is a bit of a pain to get on with cables behind the mobo tray, but if you've taken your time and done it right, like countless of others here have, the panel will go on. Also if your trying to hide all the extra cables from a non modular PSU behind the mobo tray, it aint gonna fit no matter what you try. That's why the false floor mod came about. Search for it in this thread and keep at it. You'll get it. Rome wasn't built in a day. Good Luck!


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Now whoa there fella. If your referring to the Scout then you might just ruffle a bunch of folks feathers round here. It's very clear this is not a giant fits all case. That has been very clearly laid out throughout this thread and the side panel is a bit of a pain to get on with cables behind the mobo tray, but if you've taken your time and done it right, like countless of others here have, the panel will go on. Also if your trying to hide all the extra cables from a non modular PSU behind the mobo tray, it aint gonna fit no matter what you try. That's why the false floor mod came about. Search for it in this thread and keep at it. You'll get it. Rome wasn't built in a day. Good Luck!


Lol, sorry yeah was abit raging their

But i tried for 30 mins to get the side panel on

Even re routed the cables, still no luck

Dont have tools for false floor mod atm

Any other ideas mate?

Ty


----------



## speedhunter

wow, this case sure is thick IMO, took me about 45mins to cut out a grill! or maybe its because this is my 1st time in my life using a rotary tool or i dont know how to properly use it.. sigh..








i'm sure i use the same method like in the youtube to cut circle, but they cut it like butter but me cut like 1" steel..

so, whats left?
1 more grills at the back to be cut out
1 hole on motherboard tray for cable management

will post out picture later when all the grills are out


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Lol, sorry yeah was abit raging their

But i tried for 30 mins to get the side panel on

Even re routed the cables, still no luck

Dont have tools for false floor mod atm

Any other ideas mate?

Ty


stuff a bunch of them in the extra space in the HDD rack if you have any. that should clear up a bunch of space. i can fit my 950TX in it with no problems what so ever if i do that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


wow, this case sure is thick IMO, took me about 45mins to cut out a grill! or maybe its because this is my 1st time in my life using a rotary tool or i dont know how to properly use it.. sigh..







i'm sure i use the same method like in the youtube to cut circle, but they cut it like butter but me cut like 1" steel..

so, whats left?
1 more grills at the back to be cut out
1 hole on motherboard tray for cable management

will post out picture later when all the grills are out


this case IS hard to cut. its surprisingly thick steal. i gave up when i was trying to cut it with a rotary tool and pulled out my angle grinder in frustration. but if you take your time and learn to love the case she will be good to you


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Yeah its on now

Thnx for your help ^^

Had to reroute some cables lol


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
Yeah its on now

Thnx for your help ^^

Had to reroute some cables lol

still think its a bad buy?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
still think its a bad buy?









Nah, amazing case


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

it can be a RIGHT pain in the a** getting it on, i have had it so many times where i have had to take a breather - leave the case alone for 10mins or i know i will end up doing something that i will regret









Just takes ALOT of effort some times to get it one, even more so that i have most of the wires out back and out of way - but hey its worth it - inside looks a lot less crazy with not so many wires everywhere


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


wow, this case sure is thick IMO, took me about 45mins to cut out a grill! or maybe its because this is my 1st time in my life using a rotary tool or i dont know how to properly use it.. sigh..







i'm sure i use the same method like in the youtube to cut circle, but they cut it like butter but me cut like 1" steel..

so, whats left?
1 more grills at the back to be cut out
1 hole on motherboard tray for cable management

will post out picture later when all the grills are out


If you're using the regular dremel cutoff wheels, then yeah cutting this case is a pain. You need to get the reinforced cutoff wheel.Tthey last like 100 times longer and have a higher abrasiveness. Then you'll be cutting like butter


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If you're using the regular dremel cutoff wheels, then yeah cutting this case is a pain. You need to get the reinforced cutoff wheel.Tthey last like 100 times longer and have a higher abrasiveness. Then you'll be cutting like butter



Then there's the diamond wheels. They may not cut faster but they sure last a long time!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Then there's the diamond wheels. They may not cut faster but they sure last a long time!









and the ladies love em


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. Diamond wheels cut the best but it's hell trying to make jewelry out of them.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Anyone have experience with th h50 with the Scout case, thinking about getting it to replace my Artic cooler 7


----------



## Striker36

i thought diamonds were a girls best friend?

look at this striker guy hes a little


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Anyone have experience with th h50 with the Scout case, thinking about getting it to replace my Artic cooler 7

lots of us do









check the front page picture post and you will see several.

temps and looks are both pretty decent.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Thanks, seems good a nice little space saver think i might go with it.
any tips? should i remove the fan near the CPU and place the radiator section there?


----------



## SouthEastBlue

Not a great pic but managed to rehouse my components tonight in my new case, quite impressed with it just need to touch up on the cable management when I have some more time so only an outside pic for now lol.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Thanks, seems good a nice little space saver think i might go with it.
any tips? should i remove the fan near the CPU and place the radiator section there?


Yes, remove rear fan and mount rad in it's place.


----------



## Enigma8750

Nice Picture man.. You are in.. I will put you on the roster tonight. Thanks. and welcome to the....

CMSSC

Semper Fi. Do or Die.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Drive bay mod using video or something?

Is that like a old video or something?

Sick mod would like to do the same? Any ideas....


----------



## Trademark

Hello Guys,
I just got my ASUS GTX 480 and did some benchmark. heres some few shot.
only problem when i oc at 3.7Ghz my idle temp at 50-55+celcius Idle so i might end up going back to stock..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


Hello Guys,
I just got my ASUS GTX 480 and did some benchmark. heres some few shot.
only problem when i oc at 3.7Ghz my idle temp at 50-55+celcius Idle so i might end up going back to stock..


What voltages are you running at? The temps seem really high for idle, what are they under load? Can you turn the fan up under idle? I'm running cooler than that on my [email protected] with a V8 cooler. Here are my settings

BCLK: 181*21=3.8Ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.3375V with Load Line Calibration upping it to 1.352V under load
IMC: 1.20575


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If you're using the regular dremel cutoff wheels, then yeah cutting this case is a pain. You need to get the reinforced cutoff wheel.Tthey last like 100 times longer and have a higher abrasiveness. Then you'll be cutting like butter


I do use the reinforce cutting disk, manage to cut out 2 fan grills without shattering the disk. 1st I use the 45 degree method to make it round, but I found out it was too slow, so I use the normal straight cut, and it works better.. but still, 45mins per grill!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


Hello Guys,
I just got my ASUS GTX 480 and did some benchmark. heres some few shot.
only problem when i oc at 3.7Ghz my idle temp at 50-55+celcius Idle so i might end up going back to stock..


wow, idle at that temp, u should give more details on the proc though


----------



## Trademark

CPU-Z Validation
I fix it ..
now i'm at 40+ celcius idle
and its running @ 3.8Ghz
191 Base Clock/x20 Multiplier was gonna do x21
CPU VCore @1.272
Darn Asus Turbo Evo software mess up my overclocking so i have to do it manually.


----------



## Azone42

I have a question about this case. I'll be building a new computer very soon and this case was my number one choice. However, the CPU cooler I decided on (Noctua NH-D14) is rather large. So I was wondering, how well does it fit? I presume I have to remove the upper side panel fan, correct? Would I better off getting the larger HAF 922? (I much prefer the looks of the Scout, actually it's one of the best looking cases I've ever seen).

Also, I apologize if this was the wrong place to post this.


----------



## Enigma8750

You are in the right place and we are here for people like yourself. We are a family.. Stand by for the answer.

*CPU Cooler Specifications

With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed. 120x120x25
(146 mm.) CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed
171 mm. CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel

Heat-sink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side dimensions 140 mm.

Example of too big is the Cooler Master V10 (L) 236.5 x (W) 129.6 x (H) 161.3 mm
Its not the height or the width of this cooler but it is 10 mm too tall from top to bottom.*


----------



## GoodInk

Look like it will. Noctua NH-D14 weighing in at 1240 grams, the 161mm tall, 140x156mm square. It is big, so be sure to measure the space above the CPU to ensure you have at least 165mm clearance. From FrostyTech

http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...articleID=2525


----------



## Azone42

Thanks for the prompt replies.

Yeah, I noted those specifications. Basically, it'll fit if the side fan is removed, but I was concerned about the height above the cooler. I've seen it installed here, but it looks like a tight fit. I noted some people here had the Noctua with this case, so I was wondering how that was working out.

Perhaps I should opt for the HAF 922? Or perhaps save some money and find a smaller cooler.


----------



## Striker36

so i just ordered a netbook to replace my stolen lappy.

just thought i would give an update sence i came here a couple times venting and looking for info.

the insurance company actually gave me enough to get a decent laptop but i decided to save that money for the reactor project. and because i need a mobile computing divice (for when i go visit my GF and such) i got this one. a friend of mine let me use his for a couple days and i like it. its not really fast or any thing but it dosent need to be. it will get me on teh intertewbs and on IM clients and some flash games. so its more than i need. for a mobile platform. and i can hide it in my cars glove box and not have it get stolen


----------



## Enigma8750

Striker.. that was the one that we picked out... that one is awesome.. It is almost a Lappy..

Hey I have a surprise for you... Here check out your pictures.. You are famous.


----------



## Striker36

yes it is







after reading a few hundred pages of review and looking at the info you guys gave me i picked that one.

i need to find out how to make a USB boot drive now







this will be a learning experience!

WOOT!!!!

i hope i can keep the pictures as good as you guys seem to expect now....


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


I do use the reinforce cutting disk, manage to cut out 2 fan grills without shattering the disk. 1st I use the 45 degree method to make it round, but I found out it was too slow, so I use the normal straight cut, and it works better.. but still, 45mins per grill!

wow, idle at that temp, u should give more details on the proc though


I found cutting a circle with a Dremel or rotary tool is actually pretty easy. Mark out your cuts so that you are cutting on the inside(the circle) of the marking. Then don your protective goggles/glasses, hold the tool with both hands. Rest your hands & tool on the surface you are cutting(this acts as a guide). Then do drop/plunge cuts all along the inside edge of your marking(keeping your tool steady with the surface contact). Let the cut go only 1/4 the diameter of the disc, and lift the tool off the surface every time you do another drop/plunge cut. Try and let the weight of the tool do the work, don't push it to hard or else the disc will break or you will over shoot the mark and be mighty unhappy.

It is far better to cut off to little and have to file/grind it down later. A word of warning with a rotary grinding attachment is that they tend to be very brutal and jump around if you don't have a firm grip on the tool.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azone42*


Thanks for the prompt replies.

Yeah, I noted those specifications. Basically, it'll fit if the side fan is removed, but I was concerned about the height above the cooler. I've seen it installed here, but it looks like a tight fit. I noted some people here had the Noctua with this case, so I was wondering how that was working out.

Perhaps I should opt for the HAF 922? Or perhaps save some money and find a smaller cooler.


You can't go wrong with the Corsair H-50. Fits nice and does an amazing job.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Any ideas what he/her used for the drive bay cover?

Want to do something simalar


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I found cutting a circle with a Dremel or rotary tool is actually pretty easy. Mark out your cuts so that you are cutting on the inside(the circle) of the marking. Then don your protective goggles/glasses, hold the tool with both hands. Rest your hands & tool on the surface you are cutting(this acts as a guide). Then do drop/plunge cuts all along the inside edge of your marking(keeping your tool steady with the surface contact). Let the cut go only 1/4 the diameter of the disc, and lift the tool off the surface every time you do another drop/plunge cut. Try and let the weight of the tool do the work, don't push it to hard or else the disc will break or you will over shoot the mark and be mighty unhappy.

It is far better to cut off to little and have to file/grind it down later. A word of warning with a rotary grinding attachment is that they tend to be very brutal and jump around if you don't have a firm grip on the tool.

thx for the tips, will try it tonite









guys, i'm upgrading my cpu cooler, here is the cooler i can get with price:

V8 ($64) < megahalems ($75) < Venomous X ($81) < CoolIT ECO A.L.C. ($87) < H50 ($102)

so, which do u suggest? i'm not heavy overclockers.

or there is better price/performance cooler u might add?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Any ideas what he/her used for the drive bay cover?

Want to do something simalar











I do believe that was a piece of an old VCR case.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


I do believe that was a piece of an old VCR case.


Hmm

Had a look at some vcrs lying around

Couldnt find anything simalar


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yes, remove rear fan and mount rad in it's place.


Okay great, does the fan of the H50 have to be plugged in anywhere?
How does the thing get power? from apic i saw it looked like one of the cables was attached to the CPU fan (obviously) but how does the actual thing get its power?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Okay great, does the fan of the H50 have to be plugged in anywhere?
How does the thing get power? from apic i saw it looked like one of the cables was attached to the CPU fan (obviously) but how does the actual thing get its power?


the best way to hook it up is to atach the pump (the heat-sink too) to the CPU fan header on the motherboard and then set it to always be at 100% in the bios. and then the fan (or 2 as push/pull works really well with the H50) to another unused header or a fan controller (the better option imo but the motherboard headers work just as well).


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


the best way to hook it up is to atach the pump (the heat-sink too) to the CPU fan header on the motherboard and then set it to always be at 100% in the bios. and then the fan (or 2 as push/pull works really well with the H50) to another unused header or a fan controller (the better option imo but the motherboard headers work just as well).


Okay thanks, how does the thing get power? does it get connected to the PSU at all? or is it all from the CPU fan?

any fan recommendations for Push and pull?

how many fan headers are on the MB? just trying to remember if i am using all of them, i dont think i am i KNOW the CPU is connected i dont think the 2 side fans i added are


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Okay thanks, how does the thing get power? does it get connected to the PSU at all? or is it all from the CPU fan?

any fan recommendations for Push and pull?

how many fan headers are on the MB? just trying to remember if i am using all of them, i dont think i am i KNOW the CPU is connected i dont think the 2 side fans i added are


the bump will get as much power as it needs from the CPU header. as for fans you can take the one that it comes with and atatch it to the back with 2 of the screws it comes with and the stock scout case fan to the front (if you still want to see the whole red. if not revers it) and then your g2g. its not optimum that way but its better than just one fan and its essentially free







and really... who doesnt like free









but if you want the best fans you can get you should roll over to the Water Cooling section and lurk for a little while. they will blow your mind (at least they did mine







) but have TONS of info on radiator fans


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Okay thanks CPU header? that the part where the fans get connected to the MB?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Okay thanks CPU header? that the part where the fans get connected to the MB?


yes. their should be a 3 or 4 pin (probably the 4) fan connector with a label of "CPU" and the spaced out around the board their will be some labled "FAN 1" and "FAN 2" going to w/e number of fan connectors you have. (those will probably be 3 pin but im not sure)

if you let us know what mobo you have i could find a picture and circle them for you at lunch


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yes. their should be a 3 or 4 pin (probably the 4) fan connector with a label of "CPU" and the spaced out around the board their will be some labled "FAN 1" and "FAN 2" going to w/e number of fan connectors you have. (those will probably be 3 pin but im not sure)

if you let us know what mobo you have i could find a picture and circle them for you at lunch


okay cool yeah i just wanted to make sure, thats what i have my current cooler on at the moment, i think the other 2 fans pin things arent used as i am 90%sure they are 3pin ones


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


okay cool yeah i just wanted to make sure, thats what i have my current cooler on at the moment, i think the other 2 fans pin things arent used as i am 90%sure they are 3pin ones


most motherboards (i have found) have at least 4 aditional fan plugs after the CPU one. but yea. if you need more help you know where to find us


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Okay cheers, i will have another look when i do my weekly clean out








will the fans (if i use Push and pull) BOTH need to be connected to the MB?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


thx for the tips, will try it tonite









guys, i'm upgrading my cpu cooler, here is the cooler i can get with price:

V8 ($64) < megahalems ($75) < Venomous X ($81) < CoolIT ECO A.L.C. ($87) < H50 ($102)

so, which do u suggest? i'm not heavy overclockers.

or there is better price/performance cooler u might add?


Well bang for buck there are cheaper coolers that will perform as good or better than some of the ones you listed.

Cogage TRUE Spirit Regular: $36.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835170001

Scythe Mugen 2: price:$39.99On Sale: $33.99

http://www.directron.com/scmg2100.html?gsear=1

Review

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...&limitstart=11


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Okay cheers, i will have another look when i do my weekly clean out








will the fans (if i use Push and pull) BOTH need to be connected to the MB?


they will both need power some how. now that i think about it you could plug the fans and pump into your PSU as well. but the mother board solution is better for cable management. at least thats what i think...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Okay cheers, i will have another look when i do my weekly clean out








will the fans (if i use Push and pull) BOTH need to be connected to the MB?


Push/Pull is really not needed unless you're doing some heavy over clocking. The stock H50 is really a well thought out system. To answer your question neither of the fans need to be hooked up to your board if you have adapters and would rather run them off directly from the PSU or you can run them both from the mother board. Your choice.


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Well bang for buck there are cheaper coolers that will perform as good or better than some of the ones you listed.

Cogage TRUE Spirit Regular: $36.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835170001

Scythe Mugen 2: price:$39.99On Sale: $33.99

http://www.directron.com/scmg2100.html?gsear=1

Review

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...&limitstart=11


sorry but i dont have that in my country









added into the list is Xigmatek Dark Night $42 and Xigmatek Balder $52 and Xigmatek Thor $53.. i think to take between those 3.. currently on offer.. i dont want to spend more than $55


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Push/Pull is really not needed unless you're doing some heavy over clocking. The stock H50 is really a well thought out system. To answer your question neither of the fans need to be hooked up to your board if you have adapters and would rather run them off directly from the PSU or you can run them both from the mother board. Your choice.


im paranoid, want the best temps (within Â£Â£Â£)
so it can be connected to the PSU, will that be using the wire thing (what other things are connected to, such as fans) or DIRECTLY to the PSU (such as GPU)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


im paranoid, want the best temps (within Â£Â£Â£)
so it can be connected to the PSU, will that be using the wire thing (what other things are connected to, such as fans) or DIRECTLY to the PSU (such as GPU)


you would need something like this to run off the PSU. 









more often than not if you buy a new fan their will be something like it in the box. and i think the scout comes with one or two but i could be mistaken... haven't looked at the hardwear pack in a while lol. ill run down and look

EDIT:
i just went and looked at the wiring for my scout and you can leave the red LED fan attached the way it is so that its running off the LED switch button on the front. but the things i was thinking of in the little white box have the wrong end on them









so in your situation what i would do (if you go with the H50) is plug the pump into the CPU header (and set it too always be at %100) then attach the red fan to the front of the rad blowing out the back of the rad into the H50 stock fan blowing out the back of the case.

the red fan would be plugged into the big harness the way it is normally would be and i would stick the H50 fan on the closest header on the mobo.

(this is assuming you dont have the PSU adapter or a fan controller)


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You can't go wrong with the Corsair H-50. Fits nice and does an amazing job.


I was thinking the EXACT same thing.. but some people just want to know what they want to know.. but you are a Master of words my friend..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Any ideas what he/her used for the drive bay cover?

Want to do something simalar











Yea.. He cut the air breathing side of a metal VCR Case for that.. Sharp Huh.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


sorry but i dont have that in my country









added into the list is Xigmatek Dark Night $42 and Xigmatek Balder $52 and Xigmatek Thor $53.. i think to take between those 3.. currently on offer.. i dont want to spend more than $55










Those are all good coolers. You just need faster fans if your temps are high after install.. Make sure it is seated properly and also make sure that you coat the cpu with the Thermal paste in a thin even coat.


----------



## pedsrum

hey guys, im gonna be water cooling my system and this pic shows(my skillz at paint lol) my general idea as to where everything will be placed. I got the radiator and found out it wont fit at the rear so im just gonna mount 2 120mm fans on it like a sandwich and zip-tie it to the drive bay area because i have good space there. does this all look good? any advice or tips are apreciated greatly


----------



## Striker36

it looks good to me.

so long as you have the loop going Rez=> pump => rad => block => rez

i was planing something similar in my project build only with 2 rads but then decided to take it a step farther


----------



## Duduris

Hello guys, what do you think is the best cpu air cooler that will fit the scout without removing the top side panel fan?


----------



## pedsrum

so, like this striker?



And also i ordered Feser Tube Active UV Hose 1/2" ID (3/4"OD) Anti-Kink Tubing UV White and was wondering if that is too big of a size? should i have gone with 3/8?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pedsrum*


so, like this striker?



And also i ordered Feser Tube Active UV Hose 1/2" ID (3/4"OD) Anti-Kink Tubing UV White and was wondering if that is too big of a size? should i have gone with 3/8?


thats it exactly. and 1/2 inch is actually better than 3/8 simply becuase their is better flow. however, that being said more people use 3/8 because its some what easier to work with, and the benefit of 1/2 inch is only slight, and it just looks terrific


----------



## pedsrum

Great it will be finished in a day or two and i will post some pics


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pedsrum* 
Great it will be finished in a day or two and i will post some pics









DUUU EETT!

cant wait to see


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Okay great, does the fan of the H50 have to be plugged in anywhere?
How does the thing get power? from apic i saw it looked like one of the cables was attached to the CPU fan (obviously) but how does the actual thing get its power?

If you don't have a fan controller and want to reduce the noise level, I'd recommend you plug the pump cable into a CHA_FAN header or another header that operates at 100% that isn't the CPU_FAN. That way, you can plug the fan cable into the CPU_FAN and allow it to slow down whenever it's idling and speed up whenever it needs to.


----------



## AverageGai

Guys, when you press the power button while the computer's on, does it shut it off? I think I might have damaged my button because of some static.

When I press the power button (not hold), it turns off. I was wondering if this was normal.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverageGai* 
Guys, when you press the power button while the computer's on, does it shut it off? I think I might have damaged my button because of some static.

When I press the power button (not hold), it turns off. I was wondering if this was normal.

Yup its normal and quite handy as well.


----------



## Trademark

Hi guys

finally got my cpu oc'ed at 4.0 Ghz
Updated Benchmark Result


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Those are all good coolers. You just need faster fans if your temps are high after install.. Make sure it is seated properly and also make sure that you coat the cpu with the Thermal paste in a thin even coat.

The R4 could easily fit the task well dont u think?








Which 1 looks cooler 4 u?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duduris* 
Hello guys, what do you think is the best cpu air cooler that will fit the scout without removing the top side panel fan?

*You know.. this is like a guy says who's the prettiest Girl in the world and you get Hally Berry from one guy and the you get a blond from another guy and then a Red head from another.. But my Favorite cooler for the Scout is the H-50.. But that is a self contained all in one water system. So.. Lets see..

Also It depends on AMD or INtel. Intel you can turn the cooler in 90 degree intervals and the AMD you are locked into a side to side mode.. But I will try to answer your Question the best I know how. Steal the Info from someone else's Trial and Error..

So here we are......and Welcome to the Feud...

The top three best answers for not pulling the top would have to be....

Number 3.

The New Cooler Master V6










Number 2.

Xigmatek Thor's Hammer S126384 27.6Â°C over ambient










Number 1.

Prolimatech Megahalems CPU Cooler








*


----------



## K10

95% sure the best coolers out right now are the Cogage Arrow Cooler,








the Noctua DH14,








and the Thermalright Venomous X









I forgot of the Prolimatech Armageddon performs better or worse than those.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Lt. Gen Katon.. I was hoping that some one would dive in... Rep up. Since the Corsair H50 or the new ECO has come out. These little self contained units are out performing the Thermalrights and those were the best air coolers on the Market bar Non.. I think that either one of the H-50 or the ECO would be a optimum Choice.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*You know.. this is like a guy says who's the prettiest Girl in the world and you get Hally Berry from one guy and the you get a blond from another guy and then a Red head from another.. But my Favorite cooler for the Scout is the H-50.. But that is a self contained all in one water system. So.. Lets see..

Also It depends on AMD or INtel. Intel you can turn the cooler in 90 degree intervals and the AMD you are locked into a side to side mode.. But I will try to answer your Question the best I know how. Steal the Info from someone else's Trial and Error..

So here we are......and Welcome to the Feud...

The top three best answers for not pulling the top would have to be....

Number 3.

The New Cooler Master V6










Number 2.

Xigmatek Thor's Hammer S126384 27.6Â°C over ambient










Number 1.

Prolimatech Megahalems CPU Cooler








*


I'd have to say that considering that heatpipe coolers (and why would anyone worried about performance consider anything else?) and their performance are directly related to the amount of and length of pipe. The best performing units are the tall direct contact heatpipe coolers with four or more heatpipes, so any cooler that fits with top side panel fan in the Scout, while performing admirably but not optimally cannot be considered the best for the Scout fan or no fan. This is why the H-50 and coolers like it are such a great choice for cases like the Scout that either aren't wide enough to fit the megahalem style "air" coolers or large enough without extensive modification to consider a full on liquid cooling setup. There is one more thing to consider when trying to choose between "air" and "liquid" coolers. By definition of physics all CPU coolers are "air" coolers. The only difference between them all is the medium through which the heat is exchanged to the air. All of which rely on air moving through the heat exchanger whether it be an active (using a fan) or passive (radiant) configuration to effectively cool the CPU. Go with the H-50. It has a smaller footprint than "air" coolers and if you still need more cooling you can add that coveted top side panel fan for help.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Okay great, does the fan of the H50 have to be plugged in anywhere?
How does the thing get power? from apic i saw it looked like one of the cables was attached to the CPU fan (obviously) but how does the actual thing get its power?

To answer you question; it gets power for the pump through the CPU fan header and the fan through either a fan header or an adapter to the PSU.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I'd have to say that considering that heatpipe coolers (and why would anyone worried about performance consider anything else?) and their performance are directly related to the amount of and length of pipe. The best performing units are the tall direct contact heatpipe coolers with four or more heatpipes, so any cooler that fits with top side panel fan in the Scout, while performing admirably but not optimally cannot be considered the best for the Scout fan or no fan. This is why the H-50 and coolers like it are such a great choice for cases like the Scout that either aren't wide enough to fit the megahalem style "air" coolers or large enough without extensive modification to consider a full on liquid cooling setup. There is one more thing to consider when trying to choose between "air" and "liquid" coolers. By definition of physics all CPU coolers are "air" coolers. The only difference between them all is the medium through which the heat is exchanged to the air. All of which rely on air moving through the heat exchanger whether it be an active (using a fan) or passive (radiant) configuration to effectively cool the CPU. Go with the H-50. It has a smaller footprint than "air" coolers and if you still need more cooling you can add that coveted top side panel fan for help.

You are a Word Smith my friend.. Very well said and very true.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You are a Word Smith my friend.. Very well said and very true.

Thanks E. I guess that's what stuck before I doped up my brain when I was younger!


----------



## Enigma8750

*I was the same way.. Pot and cigarettes. Couldn't get enough of either.. Now Neither.. I am surprised we still are able to type our names.. LOL*


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Bri... How is the Home Modding going..

This is my favorite bathroom MOD. paint the floor.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You are a Word Smith my friend.. Very well said and very true.

Yep! I've said it before, he always has an annoying,







no, a mean, no, a vicious, no, an un-canny.







Yeah, that's the ticket an un-canny way of saying what I'm trying to talk myself into or out of before I even figure it out myself.









Really Rockr, just ribbin ya







, you know how you figure out what I'm thinking before I know how to explain it. I seriously told someone to ask you to explain the theory of, dang, too tired. Remember when you wrote 2 sentences and I said you explained the theory of motion and air in fewer words than I usually write. He thought I was kidding!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*I was the same way.. Pot and cigarettes. Couldn't get enough of either.. Now Neither.. I am surprised we still are able to type our names.. LOL*


...uh, who am I again?


----------



## imh073p

Well i got tired of the stock window finally. The fan grills are too loud and the fan positions were way behind where i needed it. Also put a 140mm in there. Vid cards dropped 7c while folding. Im sure once i get a dust filter that will decrease but im surprised it was that effective.


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Well i got tired of the stock window finally. The fan grills are too loud and the fan positions were way behind where i needed it. Also put a 140mm in there. Vid cards dropped 7c while folding. Im sure once i get a dust filter that will decrease but im surprised it was that effective.

















Looks awesome xD


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Bri... How is the Home Modding going..

This is my favorite bathroom MOD. paint the floor.


Ok, I said I wasn't going to do this for fear of getting nailed by a Mod for putting up something that should be on the DIY network instead of here.

This is how it goes, 2 trailers over is a guy, Tony, who's been doing tile since he was knee high to a Grasshopper. Since they moved in, we would help out thier 3 boys whenever they needed anything, like it snowed and were locked out of thier house. Or the oldest got a Semperon processor and tried to put 64 bit Vista on the family (spanish speaking) computer and messed it up. It was an E-machine, only 32bit!!

So, they've known for years, we can't clean up normally because of our disabilities. In his trade Tony is a Master Tile guy, when they build new houses or someone upgrades to a luxury master suite or kitchen, the union would call him, he would get his truck, pick up his wife, she would do the demo and cut the pieces and he would lay the tile. When we got my backpay Mindy told him we were going to look for a house. Right off he said please let him do the tile.

So, Tony and his wife Monika speak Tile Tech in Spanish, I usually only get a few words, eldest son (S'med) speaks Spanish and English but not a word of TT. If Monika doesn't talk fast and when Smeds speaks Spanish I get 90%, because... it's a lot like German. In fact, Smed tried to learn German and had the same problem I do when I try to speak Spanish it comes out half German. So, it's Tony and Monika discuss, then Monika translates to Smed, then Smed tries to translate to us.

Now, Master Bath...... We get the house, they're thrilled for us but upset that we won't be 2 doors down. Tony says... I'm still tiling for you, yes? Yes, but we need to change some things first. So, Chris (my bud, handyman) goes under the house to seal up where the duct meets the furnace box, "Plenum". On his way under he looks up and sees mold under the bathroom. Strange because the VA would not approve the house until it past a "Mold and Pest", it was inspected and sprayed for mold!!!!!

Mindy >







< wants to take out two rows of tile that serve as entryway, hallway and dining area to make a bigger living room. The trio come over to look at the house and say they can do the removal, save a few tiles to fix 6 cracked ones, flatten out the floor and tile the Guest bath. We tell them when, they come over and in 2 hours it's all done!!

Then we go to the Master. Chris and I wanted to move the closet to the other side of the bedroom and open up the bath into the closet area and make a Master Bath Suite. Tony and Monika start TT real fast and I hear Vanity, interrupt and say no, Mindy doesn't like Vanities. TT again, Smed looks more confused than Mindy







but I'm getting that they can move the toilet 180 against the other wall, put the sink where the closet door is now and put in a shower surround with Handicapped stuff.

In case you've never seen one it's kinda like this but with a bench instead of a fold down seat. Also, flip the picture, the bench is now on the left behind the non-moving glass:









Chris and I had already ripped out the sink/ counter/ cabinet to get up some of the mold. Tony looks in the crawls space and in our hole and comes out and says nope, can't do it. It would cost more to hire a plumber than to build and tile the whole bathroom. My original idea was to do all the demo and rough in, Green board, Backerboard, Drain, Thinset, Ditra, Thinset and stop, then Tony would come in and lay tile.

From here on, Mindy doesn't know a thing. 
Here's where it gets OverClocked! Tony and Monika start saying words that I don't even recognize and go on for 45 minutes, right before they stop I hear Tony say the Spanish word for Concrete! Monika translates to Smed and I understand more of the translation than Smed. Somewhere in there I asked how much it would cost to do this.







Tony gets all frowny faced on me







and in Spanish tells me to "nevermind".

Ok, this is important, owners before us paid $247,000- for the house then took out a Second Mortgage for $43,000-. Where did it go?? Boat, truck with camper, Dualie truck with 5th wheel travel trailer. We got the house for $122,000- on a 5.25% fixed rate VA backed loan. 
Now, Chris and I trace the source of the mold. The last owners were in the house just over a year. Then vacant over a year. In that time they did 2 things. They replaced the toilets with low flow fancy toilets, about $200- each! They didn't spend $2- to buy new wax rings.







They also replaced the tile on the wet-wall side of the Master bath, when they did, they put in Fiberglass insulation and plain drywall, no waterproofing, then backerboard, then tile.






























Mold Mold Mold. I destroyed the entire bath/ Shower, tile walls, backer board and remove the tub in 4 hours! I took one break and Chris got in there, I said "don't do that", he did anyway and in 5 minutes got sliced by flying porcelain on his arm. Heh heh!! I _had_ to say "told you so". We get done and I come back to the trailer, the "trio" are out front because one of the cars is overheating. I've been taking pictures the whole time, every time we change something I take a picture. So I have the camera and show Tony and Monika what we did.

Everything changes!! 
Tony and Smed come over the next night look at what we've found and Tony tells me, in Spanish, (Mindy's not there this time) that now.... He can find a guy that knows plumbing, the guy will come to the house and change the wetwall so the controls and outlet are on the long part of the wall. If you're looking in the door, it's the wall straight across. This way, he can then build up the floor, move the drain, tile the entry to the bathroom, carpet highth, then ramp up a little, then put in the rubber shower dam, so you can enter in a wheel chair, then Concrete the shower area and the bench, center the drain, slope everything so water doesn't leave the enclosure, custom tile the whole thing, including the bench so that it looks like something out of Better homes and gardens and all he wants is for us to buy the materials, leave the house for 6-10 hours, then they'll call us, we show up and Mindy will see her dream bathroom that she can't even picture in her head right now! 
It goes something like this> Greenboard >thinset >chicken wire >rough out the bench (Monikas job) >Concrete >Floor tile >Thinset >Ditra >Thinset >6" tiles, anyway Mindy wants, >Accent band >6"tiles >2nd Accent band >6"tiles in a different (probably triangles) pattern >trim the whole enclosure in transparent or translucent trim Glass band >paint the walls in a sea blue. I'm going to etch little blue dragons in the corners of the mirror and the shower doors will hang from the Ceiling and I may even have time to etch a Dolphin in the moving part, then get Mindy and show her the dream bath! 
So far, we have the shower doors (found them laying somewhere), the concrete, the floor tiles and Chris has re-inforced the joists (just doubled the number) then he's putting 4x4 posts in a kind of upside down U. Tomorrow we pick up the Special Order front and kitchen door and I get to teach Chris custom Framing. Take back the wrong sized OSB that he grabbed, get 5/8th's, finish cutting, remove mold, spray with chemical, put the floor back together. Then, Saturday, lift Mindy over Tony and Monkia's stairs so she knows what we're talking about, then take her to Lowes to look at thier "Wall O' Tile", the largest selection in Northern Nevada. Hopefully Monika will help her pick a combination, buy the supplies on Monday, then on the 24th, everyone leaves except Tony Monika and Smed and they do thier thing! When it's done I will give you before, during and after pics! 
How's that sound??








There's always the "Oh yeah"... Oh yeah, they're going to get, or already have, some really nice light fixtures to make it even more pretty. Just because I pointed out both bathrooms have the same fixture, but one is upside down. Even the front and back doors have the same fixture but one is upside down!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


...uh, who am I again?










HA!!! I got it!! Took me a while but I got it!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*I was the same way.. Pot and cigarettes. Couldn't get enough of either.. Now Neither.. I am surprised we still are able to type our names.. LOL*


Ahh yes, Enigma8750 the Good ole Days, I think I can still remember them, lol'z


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Bri... How is the Home Modding going..

This is my favorite bathroom MOD. paint the floor.











Ok, so they actually paint in like it's transparent, drains and a guy way down below??

That's pretty slick!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


Guys, when you press the power button while the computer's on, does it shut it off? I think I might have damaged my button because of some static.

When I press the power button (not hold), it turns off. I was wondering if this was normal.


That is a setting in your operating system. I set it to ask what you want to do on the scout and on the laptop it is set to hibernate the lappy straight away.

EDIT: Sorry forgot to mention it is should be under your power options(if that wasn't obvious).


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


That is a setting in your operating system. I set it to ask what you want to do on the scout and on the laptop it is set to hibernate the lappy straight away.


I went into Control Panels' Power option and set it to do nothing when pressed, but it's still shutting down my computer. I heard it can be changed through BIOS, but I don't see the option anywhere in there. I've looked through the Power and Advanced options as well.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## DefecTalisman

Is it a instant off, or does it force windows to shut down properly?

I just googled your board and "power off" and these came up
->http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
->http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...ch-hard-reboot
So it looks like it is a problem with that mobo







Sorry man


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Is it a instant off, or does it force windows to shut down properly?

I just googled your board and "power off" and these came up
->http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
->http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...ch-hard-reboot
So it looks like it is a problem with that mobo







Sorry man










It's an instant off and doesn't even reboot like the people in the link. I was hoping to use a feature of the board (Turbo Key) and assign the overclock button to my power button, but that doesn't look like it's gonna happen. Thanks for the taking the time to help, man.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Not a problem, just sorry couldn't resolve the issue. You could try that fix they said in the post Toms. Something along the lines of soldering a cap between the pins on the board :s


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Not a problem, just sorry couldn't resolve the issue. You could try that fix they said in the post Toms. Something along the lines of soldering a cap between the pins on the board :s


Doing that fix isn't an option as it sounds too complicated for me and I do not have a soldering iron =(


----------



## imh073p

Have you tried the Asus forum? I have found a solution to every problem i ever had with asus boards on there. Best of luck!


----------



## speedhunter

at last i bought used megahalems for my proc







and will post out latest picture of my fan grills mod


----------



## Slep

Asus Rampage Extreme 3 + 2x 2gb ddr3 + i7 920

or

Asus Maximus Formula 3 + 2x 2gb ddr3 + i7 860

Why?

Thanks


----------



## speedhunter

finish modding.. the result? super silent compare before throwing out all the fan grills.. but i dont feel the air flow from bottom front fan to be suck by gc.. and the air blowing from no-grill fans is awesome!!


----------



## DefecTalisman

Sorry to throw things off topic, but you guys are all such a great group of minds that I thought I would ask for some advice.

I REALLY need to get a external DVD writer for my laptop. The one that is in the lappy has given me troubles since day one and has finally decided not to read anything at all(maybe from me brutally abusing it trying to get it to work).

I can afford about R600 (I know you have no clue what that is, but just reference to the prices on the following link). This e-tailer seems to have the best selection & I have used them before, so without any further ado ->http://www.zapsonline.com/543-standa...optical-drives

I tried searching around a little to find reviews and so on, but came up with very little other than generic splurb.
I did find this and am not to sure of its legitimacy though ->http://external-dvd-burner-review.toptenreviews.com/

On another note I am looking for a keyboard for the scout







I have my eye on the MS x6. Anyone got any other sugestions around the same price range. It shouldn't look out of place with the scout and the sentinel advanced mouse though please.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Sorry to throw things off topic, but you guys are all such a great group of minds that I thought I would ask for some advice.

I REALLY need to get a external DVD writer for my laptop. The one that is in the lappy has given me troubles since day one and has finally decided not to read anything at all(maybe from me brutally abusing it trying to get it to work).

I can afford about R600 (I know you have no clue what that is, but just reference to the prices on the following link). This e-tailer seems to have the best selection & I have used them before, so without any further ado ->http://www.zapsonline.com/543-standa...optical-drives

I tried searching around a little to find reviews and so on, but came up with very little other than generic splurb.
I did find this and am not to sure of its legitimacy though ->http://external-dvd-burner-review.toptenreviews.com/

On another note I am looking for a keyboard for the scout







I have my eye on the MS x6. Anyone got any other sugestions around the same price range. It shouldn't look out of place with the scout and the sentinel advanced mouse though please.


one of my friends has THIS ONE for his netbook and thinks its "pretty good" (i asked him about it when i decided on my netbook







) irs R20 more than your number but i have no idea what that equates to for value









all those south pacific and indian ocean areas currency are weird to me... i mean $15,000,000 in Vietnamese cash is only like a $1000 here... whats up with that? and im completely lost in South Africa...... R= Rand right?

and as for the MS x6. its decent. their are better but for the price its quite nice. if your like me and macro EVERYTHING when you game its nice to be able to move the number pad to the other side.

i like the one i had... but i broke it a few months ago


----------



## Striker36

tons of edits in last post. check it again if you read it before i posted this one


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
one of my friends has THIS ONE for his netbook and thinks its "pretty good" (i asked him about it when i decided on my netbook







) irs R20 more than your number but i have no idea what that equates to for value









all those south pacific and indian ocean areas currency are weird to me... i mean $15,000,000 in Vietnamese cash is only like a $1000 here... whats up with that? and im completely lost in South Africa...... R= Rand right?

and as for the MS x6. its decent. their are better but for the price its quite nice. if your like me and macro EVERYTHING when you game its nice to be able to move the number pad to the other side.

i like the one i had... but i broke it a few months ago









Yeah, R = Rand/s. Its about $1 = R8(well thats what I do general converstions at, its a little less at the moment I think)
In fact Google 1 US dollar = ? rand

So at that conversion I paid about $140 for my scout and that was really the cheapest I could get it.
Around $120 for my H50 and $1700 for my whole rig(as it as at the moment).

But you can't look at it like that(as much as I wish we had US prices), what I paid for what I got was really cheap, I am able to get certain stuff straight from suppliers and save a little. If I had put my system together solely from etailer prices I would have paid another $100+-.

It looks like its going to be the x6 as its the best bang for buck that I can get it seems. I am not to keen on Transcend though.

EDIT:
So one of these ->http://www.zapsonline.com/41968-evga...3-1470-ar.html is about $540







(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130550 $350)


----------



## pedsrum

Ok guys im kinda stuck. i decided to mount my danger den black ice pro radiator in the drive bay area. i sandwiched two 120mm fans on it to do push/pull. Im just confused as to how im gonna secure this all? there are no holes to zip tie it in place








do i have to go get some double sided tape? and hope that works or mabey strap it using a bucket of hot glue and alot of dental flosss







as u can tell i have no idea how to aproach this lol

I need some advice as to how i should go about securing this thing :/


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pedsrum* 
Ok guys im kinda stuck. i decided to mount my danger den black ice pro radiator in the drive bay area. i sandwiched two 120mm fans on it to do push/pull. Im just confused as to how im gonna secure this all? there are no holes to zip tie it in place








do i have to go get some double sided tape? and hope that works or mabey strap it using a bucket of hot glue and alot of dental flosss







as u can tell i have no idea how to aproach this lol

I need some advice as to how i should go about securing this thing :/

Short pieces of tubing on each side of the rad.


----------



## GoodInk

Or like this


----------



## pedsrum

thanks guys both sound good, will try it


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Or like this
http://dsrtla.blu.livefilestore.com/...585.JPG?psid=1

That works aswell though it will cause more vibrations and noise when the Rad/fan combo is mounted too the frame, and the W/E it is holding the fan in place will block some of the airflow.


----------



## GoodInk

A dremel can fix the drive bay shield. If you use screws to hold down the shields there won't be much if any more noise, and there will be no chance of it moving.


----------



## Rockr69

I like the short pieces of tubing. Simple yet elegant.


----------



## GoodInk

Did you know our cases are SKUTE!

Adjective: one who looks part skanky but, at the same time, cute.


----------



## speedhunter

do anyone have the measurement for the window panel? i need it to send for send to the modder in my place


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
A dremel can fix the drive bay shield. If you use screws to hold down the shields there won't be much if any more noise, and there will be no chance of it moving.

Not correcting or really quoting anyone, this is just so you know. Check out mr-Charles's way of doing things. He used to be a Tank mechanic in the Army, he knows how to make do with things on hand: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l-edition.html


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Did you know our cases are SKUTE!

Adjective: one who looks part skanky but, at the same time, cute.











Naw!!







Just that plastic piece that most of us cut out anyway.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Naw!!







Just that plastic piece that most of us cut out anyway.









Yep. Cut mine out. It was my first mod on this case.







Seems like only yesterday.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Not correcting or really quoting anyone, this is just so you know. Check out mr-Charles's way of doing things. He used to be a Tank mechanic in the Army, he knows how to make do with things on hand: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l-edition.html

That works too


----------



## GoodInk

Skute:
Adjective: one who looks part skanky but, at the same time, cute.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Skute


----------



## speedhunter

http://tech.icrontic.com/articles/pc..._cooling_guide

what to u guys think about this article?


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

just a heads up the Storm Scout is part of a newegg.com 72 hour deal right now, 69.99$ with promo code EMCYVZT25

i love this case, good time for a second one


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject* 
just a heads up the Storm Scout is part of a newegg.com 72 hour deal right now, 69.99$ with promo code EMCYVZT25

i love this case, good time for a second one
















was just about to post it









-- im from SD









looks like I'll be getting mine today.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speedhunter* 
http://tech.icrontic.com/articles/pc..._cooling_guide

what to u guys think about this article?

I read that and was very surprised indeed.. The best efficiency was back and top fan. Since they did not close off the holes from the other fans that were in the test, it is a given that the two operational fans were pulling with negative pressure from the path of least resistance. Very interesting article. thanks for the share and Rep Up Dude.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I read that and was very surprised indeed.. The best efficiency was back and top fan. Since they did not close off the holes from the other fans that were in the test, it is a given that the two operational fans were pulling with negative pressure from the path of least resistance. Very interesting article. thanks for the share and Rep Up Dude.

Kinda what we been saying all along.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Skute:
Adjective: one who looks part skanky but, at the same time, cute.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Skute











I looked up skanky and then looked for the cutest one.. I'm a visual guy.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









That woman is neither Skanky nor cute. Just a plain girl-Plain Effn HOT!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speedhunter* 
do anyone have the measurement for the window panel? i need it to send for send to the modder in my place

Window Measurements of the CoolerMaster Storm Scout

33 vertical X 36 CM horizontal at the outer most points of the shape. 24 CM on the front of the Arrow and the back slope is 9 CM










B to B = 33 CM

A to A = 36 CM

C to C = 24 CM

D to B = 9 CM


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That woman is neither Skanky nor cute. Just a plain girl-Plain Effn HOT!


*WHO DARES to DEFI the GOOGLE!!!!*

By the way.. love the new Avatar.. I'm changing mine today too.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









I looked up skanky and then looked for the cutest one.. I'm a visual guy.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That woman is neither Skanky nor cute. Just a plain girl-Plain Effn HOT!

this. i need to talk jina into one of those







(never gonna happen lol)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*WHO DARE to DEFI the GOOGLE!!!!*
Rocker?

By the way.. love the new Avatar.. I'm changing mine today too.

i agree with Gen E here. and i would change mine but i cant... i smile every time i see mine lol









as for the questions posted here. all of the ansers given are better than the ones i would have had today lol

and if your just looking around for a new case NEWEGG DEAL! GO NOW!

i should be getting my netbook today! and hopefully comcast will turn my streets internet back on today







last night right before i got home from work the idiot kid down the street raped is 240 SX around a utility poll and broke like every thing.... good thing the electric is berried....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









I looked up skanky and then looked for the cutest one.. I'm a visual guy.

Not bad, but this is the queen of Skute


----------



## infected rat

Hello my fellow Scout masters. I haven't posted much in this thread but I certainly still read and follow what's going on, always good to see peoples Scout mods and ideas.

Anyway I finally got around to taking a few more snaps of my Scout since changing my cooler from a CNPS9900 to a NH-D14. I've also got a lovely SSD in there now which is just awesome, but I failed to get it in the photos really. I've updated my album but thought if anyone wants to see some Scout porn it's you all







Anyway hope you enjoy and keep up the good work!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
Hello my fellow Scout masters. I haven't posted much in this thread but I certainly still read and follow what's going on, always good to see peoples Scout mods and ideas.



















YOUR BACK! good to see you!

and that cooler in a scout looks SEXY. i just with Noctua made fans that were better colors


----------



## infected rat

Yeah I totally agree about the Noctua fan colors, they are dreadful. Good fans though and nice and quiet.


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Window Measurements of the CoolerMaster Storm Scout

33 vertical X 36 CM horizontal at the outer most points of the shape. 24 CM on the front of the Arrow and the back slope is 9 CM










B to B = 33 CM

A to A = 36 CM

C to C = 24 CM

D to B = 9 CM

thx enigma, really appreciate it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
Hello my fellow Scout masters. I haven't posted much in this thread but I certainly still read and follow what's going on, always good to see peoples Scout mods and ideas.

Anyway I finally got around to taking a few more snaps of my Scout since changing my cooler from a CNPS9900 to a NH-D14. I've also got a lovely SSD in there now which is just awesome, but I failed to get it in the photos really. I've updated my album but thought if anyone wants to see some Scout porn it's you all







Anyway hope you enjoy and keep up the good work!



















nice.. envy u


----------



## Enigma8750

I think that ugly ass skin color on those fans create a Rift in the Space Time continum that is super freezing cold.. Its a trade Secret.. Ha Ha.. yea.. Black or Clear or maybe just white would be better.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I think that ugly ass skin color on those fans create a Rift in the Space Time continum that is super freezing cold.. Its a trade Secret.. Ha Ha.. yea.. Black or Clear or maybe just white would be better.

I like the brown part, but the beige part is quite a bit meh.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thou Shalt not Covet another man's Sig Rig... 11 th Commandment.


----------



## Enigma8750

yea. The first time I saw Noctua fans I said... No way.. These are Mickey Mouse Fans.. but then I found out they were the best in the world for speed and air pressure and stealth. Go Noctua.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thou Shalt not Covet another man's Sig Rig... 11 th Commandment.

i just want to be able to get the rest of my parts in









and then get the reactor finished and be like







to all of you cuz my scout is cooler than your scout.

oh and my dad can beat up your dad

(feeling really immature today if you couldn't tell lol)


----------



## AuraNova

I hope someday Noctua comes out with a black version or at least a different color scheme. The thing is. that color scheme is their trademark. It would be like Drew Carey without his glasses.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
I hope someday Noctua comes out with a black version or at least a different color scheme. The thing is. that color scheme is their trademark. It would be like Drew Carey without his glasses.

Agreed...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i just want to be able to get the rest of my parts in









and then get the reactor finished and be like







to all of you cuz my scout is cooler than your scout.

oh and my dad can beat up your dad

(feeling really immature today if you couldn't tell lol)

Oh yea.. Well My Dog is badder than your dog and I can swim faster than you ..... I double dog dare you to say that again.


----------



## Trademark

hi again guys just run a benchmark on my new oc'ed 4.0Ghz i5 750
idle temp 41+ load 71-73Celcius.
running at 1.336V is that safe/stable?
did run OCCT for an hour and it pass. without error.








also i like to thanks enigma for helping me out.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
hi again guys just run a benchmark on my new oc'ed 4.0Ghz i5 750
idle temp 41+ load 71-73Celcius.
running at 1.336V is that safe/stable?
did run OCCT for an hour and it pass. without error.

According to this http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?spec=SLBLC you shouldn't let it exceed 72.7C


----------



## GoodInk

Yes but Tcase is the CPU temp not the cores temps, at least that is what I've read before.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Yes but Tcase is the CPU temp not the cores temps, at least that is what I've read before.

Yeah, core temps are a bit higher than the Tcase. I'd say a bit over 75 for max core temps. Maybe 77ish.


----------



## GoodInk

No one really knows, I've seen people run them above 80, but I'd like them under 70 for everyday use.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
hi again guys just run a benchmark on my new oc'ed 4.0Ghz i5 750
idle temp 41+ load 71-73Celcius.
running at 1.336V is that safe/stable?
did run OCCT for an hour and it pass. without error.

also i like to thanks enigma for helping me out.

About OCCT, its good for a quick test, and the graphs are a nice touch. Prime95 for 4 hours is what I shoot for.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
According to this http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?spec=SLBLC you shouldn't let it exceed 72.7C

.3 dont think thats going to hurt








plus im getting my push and pull install soon








once ill have my push and pull configuration

i might get atleast 5-10+ temp improvement.


----------



## Striker36

so i just left a party at Smith and have the first chance to play around with my new NetBook (the one i linked before).

i dont have a _"real"_ operating system on it at the moment but it came with this Asus software called "ExpressGate". its a linix based preboot type thing with a Firefox based browser a Pidgin based(it is pidgin just no logo/name) IM client, Skype, and a photo viewer thing (idk what its based off). or shut

to be honest im REALLY liking this. when you close it it gives you the option to pick an OS to boot into or just shutdown

if you guys want i will take it out tomarrow and shoot some photos if it on the beautiful Smith College campus

-Striker36


----------



## Enigma8750

Just get a freakin picture of that Kissy Face Please.. Tell her it is for the Calendar and its important. the Girls of the CMSSC. She can be conservative if she wants but she just has to have that come see me look.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


hi again guys just run a benchmark on my new oc'ed 4.0Ghz i5 750
idle temp 41+ load 71-73Celcius. 
running at 1.336V is that safe/stable?
did run OCCT for an hour and it pass. without error.








also i like to thanks enigma for helping me out.


Con Grats... Very good.. 41 is Awesome.. So really guys.. How often does a program Tach out a 4.0 Processor. Not very often.. Yea.. get that push pull going or maybe order a dual rad from somewhere and add it to the system.. Go go Man.. I am glad you got those super hot temps down.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Just get a freakin picture of that Kissy Face Please.. Tell her it is for the Calendar and its important. the Girls of the CMSSC. She can be conservative if she wants but she just has to have that come see me look.


I think this is weird. I think it's kind of weird that you want pics of club members' significant others. Call me crazy..I am insanely attracted to my girlfriend but I don't want a bunch of other guys looking at her. I asked her if I could put pics of her here as a joke and she, without even thinking, exclaimed "NO WAY!"


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I think this is weird. I think it's kind of weird that you want pics of club members' significant others. Call me crazy..I am insanely attracted to my girlfriend but I don't want a bunch of other guys looking at her. I asked her if I could put pics of her here as a joke and she, without even thinking, exclaimed "NO WAY!"










Good for her. As for me, I wouldn't mind as long as my GF (if I had one) woudn't mind. I'd never post pics if she didn't want me to.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I would much rather have these women associated with the SKUTE on my CM Scout case.































































She would never ***** and complain about breaking a nail


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

i cringe when i imagine what michelle rodriguez smells like.

i was attracted to her when i was 15, and i will never really know why.

chick is mal dude.

not to mention those are just plain not skute. those are dirty dirty skanks.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Don't know how this one got left out :s

oh, it seems to just disappear









http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pu...0008_1_336.jpg

ok, you have to copy past the url into the address bar.

http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/72185_170008_1_336.jpg

They are restricting access to the image, looks like either using the refferer or just all hot linking has been stopped.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

i think ur confused about skute. see natalie portman.

now see angelina. not skute.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Don't know how this one got left out :s

oh, it seems to just disappear









http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pu...0008_1_336.jpg

ok, you have to copy past the url into the address bar.

http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/72185_170008_1_336.jpg

They are restricting access to the image, looks like either using the refferer or just all hot linking has been stopped.



















that's just dirty


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject*


i think ur confused about skute. see natalie portman.

now see angelina. not skute.


Natalie's not cute







Facial features tend towards a little evil maybe, but that could never look cute.
This is the cutest pic I could find








and she just looks damn ugly to me. Is that cellulite on her chin :s ?

Maybe if you think Cameron Diaz is cute, but shes not for me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


that's just dirty

















Just how I like 'em


----------



## DefecTalisman

ooo, heres skanky, cute and scout all together at the same time :


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i dont have a _"real"_ operating system on it at the moment but it came with this Asus software called "ExpressGate". its a linix based preboot type thing with a Firefox based browser a Pidgin based(it is pidgin just no logo/name) IM client, Skype, and a photo viewer thing (idk what its based off). or shut


Very nice to have on a netbook. My P6T mobo has Express Gate on it and it seems really nice, virtually instant on and allows you to check email and IM whatever the state of your rig. It's basically a very small flash drive running the Linux spashtop distro built onto the motherboard. If I had it on a netbook I could see using it a lot and not rushing to get an OS on there at all!


----------



## speedhunter

i've upgrade my cpu cooler to megahalems


----------



## LokSupguller

Nice set-up! Changed the scout to blue aye?


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly* 
Nice set-up! Changed the scout to blue aye?

yeah







with some fan grills mod


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I am insanely attracted to my girlfriend but I don't want a bunch of other guys looking at her.

_...jealousy leads to anger. Anger leads to Hate. Hate leads to suffering..._


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
_...jealousy leads to anger. Anger leads to Hate. Hate leads to suffering..._

I don't want to argue or anything. I don't really think it's weird for people to post pics of their significant others, I just think it's weird for others to ask for pictures of em.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Just get a freakin picture of that Kissy Face Please.. Tell her it is for the Calendar and its important. the Girls of the CMSSC. She can be conservative if she wants but she just has to have that come see me look.

so i asked her about the kissy face. she said it was a funny thing at first but now its just to "myspacy". that being said. on the way back from breakfast i got one (not kissy face) that ill post as soon as i can find out how to from this OS.

shes cool with pictures on the internet though.i asked about my avatar first


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay It is not My Spacy.. It is cool and it our girls and we should be proud of them.

I look forward to what you got.

And K-10.. Women Like a little jealousy but too much can be fatal to a relationship.. Trust me I lost a really nice girl over it that way once.. Trust her and show her off. Guys look at her every day anyway so there is not thing one you can do about it, so what. You are the one taking her home. What if you had the opposite problem.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so i asked her about the kissy face. she said it was a funny thing at first but now its just to "myspacy". that being said. on the way back from breakfast i got one (not kissy face) that ill post as soon as i can find out how to from this OS.

shes cool with pictures on the internet though.i asked about my avatar first

download picasa and then upload to google. transfer to OCN. Or wait till you get to your sig rig and then do it..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject* 
i cringe when i imagine what michelle rodriguez smells like.

i was attracted to her when i was 15, and i will never really know why.

chick is mal dude.

not to mention those are just plain not skute. those are dirty dirty skanks.

This is the funniest post that I have ever read..LOL










































:lach en:


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
And K-10.. Women Like a little jealousy but too much can be fatal to a relationship.. Trust me I lost a really nice girl over it that way once.. Trust her and show her off. Guys look at her every day anyway so there is not thing one you can do about it, so what. You are the one taking her home. What if you had the opposite problem.

She won't let me


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay. Guys.. forget the Calendar.. It might not be the greatest idea in the world. we can do something else like have computer pictures for every month.. All storm scouts or we could just nix it all and talk about Girls that are SKUTE.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay. Guys.. forget the Calendar.. It might not be the greatest idea in the world. we can do something else like have computer pictures for every month.. All storm scouts or we could just nix it all and talk about Girls that are SKUTE.

LOL!


----------



## K10

Not sure if you guys know but I live in Hawaii(duh) and due to past tsunamis here they made a massive wall(in the '40s) to slow future ones down. Anyway, I go fishing off of it with my friends. Unfortunately, we rarely catch anything good but I still have a lot of fun doing it. It's quite relaxing.

*I'm trying to start a trend here. What kind of hobbies do you club members have?*

If you want to see more, let me know


----------



## hollowtek

working out







. nice fish btw.


----------



## Trademark

Hello again guys
hows everyone doing.
btw angelina jolie looks hot on that pics


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
Hello again guys
hows everyone doing.
btw angelina jolie looks hot on that pics











she's looking extra sexy in salt.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollowtek* 
she's looking extra sexy in salt.

LMAO hahaha yah


----------



## Enigma8750

My Hobby is writing.. I have written two or three novels but only the last on has been published. Its called The Last Apostle.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
My Hobby is writing.. I have written two or three novels but only the last on has been published. Its called the Last Apostle.

Aren't you a minister or something?

You are religious nonetheless though, right?

If so, are you familiar with Max Lucado?


----------



## Enigma8750

I was teaching and reading and visiting the shutins in my area giving communion. This year I am going to do Jail Ministry and nothing else.. Unless I am led to do more..

Yes.. as a matter of fact I know a lot about Max Lucato. I have studied many of his books and read a few. His family life was interesting. He had two sons. One accepted the Word and the other did not. I think He died 2 years or so ago, but don't quote me on that.. Did you know that Max Lucado and Tolken were friend in college?

My Ministries can only be called Vocations not Hobbies.. I love fishing too.. I used to live on an old 10 acre estate with a one acre fishing pond.. I would do that more than anything.. I caught the biggest bass that was ever caught out of there and one of the biggest cat fish that was about 29 inches long.. She was huge.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I was teaching and reading and visiting the shutins in my area giving communion. This year I am going to do Jail Ministry and nothing else.. Unless I am led to do more..

Yes.. as a matter of fact I know a lot about Max Lucato. I have studied many of his books and read a few. His family life was interesting. He had two sons. One accepted the Word and the other did not. I think He died 2 years or so ago, but don't quote me on that.. Did you know that Max Lucado and Tolken were friend in college?

Ah, I'm not too big on reading. I don't really see the point of it. But I met this girl(who I'm currently with) last September and her family is pretty religious. Anyway, I was asking about Easter(I forgot why) and her dad lent me a book called And The Angels Were Silent by Max Lucado and I instantly became fond of his work. I haven't really found the time to read any others by him but I am borrowing two from my future father in law.

I didn't know that.

Also, wikipedia says he's still alive. His most recent book came out last year


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. I stand corrected.. He is a very good writer.. Easy to read and interesting. Here is my Book. Its about Angels and Demons.


----------



## Enigma8750

Would this be considered. SKUTE.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Would this be considered. SKUTE.










Nope, just hot


----------



## Enigma8750

Lol:


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
This is the funniest post that I have ever read..LOL










































:lach en:

glad u liked it, but it was meant for the truths


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Not sure if you guys know but I live in Hawaii(duh) and due to past tsunamis here they made a massive wall(in the '40s) to slow future ones down. Anyway, I go fishing off of it with my friends. Unfortunately, we rarely catch anything good but I still have a lot of fun doing it. It's quite relaxing.

*I'm trying to start a trend here. What kind of hobbies do you club members have?*

If you want to see more, let me know










My main hobby used to be playing music, but as I get older it's gotten harder to do, so I tinker with my computer mostly and in my clan of family and friends I'm the resident IT guy. The best part about the computer hobby is getting to chat with all the excellent people in this thread.

Also I've got a '76 Datsun 280z that I love, but slow work has me not being able to do much with it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I don't want to argue or anything. I don't really think it's weird for people to post pics of their significant others, I just think it's weird for others to ask for pictures of em.


My point was that I've never been the jealous type unless my woman gave me a reason. Sounds like Striker had no reason to worry.


----------



## Enigma8750

Rocker.. that's the best Avatar yet.. She is Jammin..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject*











glad u liked it, but it was meant for the truths










I know it was the truth.. It just made me spit coffee that's all..


----------



## Striker36

hey i just got in from the mall (too hot for much else here







) with some of the girls and thought i would chime in on the conversation.

too much to quote so ill just go through here

HOBBIES: i love working with my hands and mind. if i can build something i will. i have build a couple performance cars with my father 10 years ago (one of wich almost killed me at the dragway







) and then the airplane that most of you have seen pictures of. but other than that i love reading a good book (BTW Enigma i would like to know where i can the one you have published) and being out side with nature. recently (like 5 months ago) Jina reintroduced me to horses and i instantly fell in love with all things equestrian when the money comes up (if ever) i am going to learn to ride so i can go off with her some time and just be with nature and the love of my life. but if i had to list them i would say my hobbies in no particular are

Building things
Aviation
reading
being outside 
hunting and fishing. 
shooting
skiing/snowboarding 
and driving (i love racing)

Enigma:
that's really cool about the ministry(s) you are involved with. im not that religous of a person but i can respect those that are and i wish you the best in those endeavors.

K10 grate story man. sounds like things are really good for you! i hope it stays that way.

going back to the pictures of my Jina. i love showing her off. im nothign more than a loser in tinfoil but she makes me feel like a knight in shining armor and she is EASILY the best thing that has ever happened to me. like i said i like showing her off and it usually puts a smile on her face when i do. i COMPLETELY understand your positions on this subject and i agree with most of them. but this is why we ask







i will NEVER post a picture of her that she would not approve of and even if she did approve of something if its something her(or my) parents would not approve of i will NOT post it.

Enigma. this is the best i could do. i dont have access to photoshop so you will need to fix it but here you go


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey i just got in from the mall (too hot for much else here







) with some of the girls and thought i would chime in on the conversation.

too much to quote so ill just go through here

HOBBIES: i love working with my hands and mind. if i can build something i will. i have build a couple performance cars with my father 10 years ago (one of wich almost killed me at the dragway







) and then the airplane that most of you have seen pictures of. but other than that i love reading a good book (BTW Enigma i would like to know where i can the one you have published) and being out side with nature. recently (like 5 months ago) Jina reintroduced me to horses and i instantly fell in love with all things equestrian when the money comes up (if ever) i am going to learn to ride so i can go off with her some time and just be with nature and the love of my life. but if i had to list them i would say my hobbies in no particular are

Building things
Aviation
reading
being outside 
hunting and fishing. 
shooting
skiing/snowboarding 
and driving (i love racing)

Enigma:
that's really cool about the ministry(s) you are involved with. im not that religous of a person but i can respect those that are and i wish you the best in those endeavors.

K10 grate story man. sounds like things are really good for you! i hope it stays that way.

going back to the pictures of my Jina. i love showing her off. im nothign more than a loser in tinfoil but she makes me feel like a knight in shining armor and she is EASILY the best thing that has ever happened to me. like i said i like showing her off and it usually puts a smile on her face when i do. i COMPLETELY understand your positions on this subject and i agree with most of them. but this is why we ask







i will NEVER post a picture of her that she would not approve of and even if she did approve of something if its something her(or my) parents would not approve of i will NOT post it.

Enigma. this is the best i could do. i dont have access to photoshop so you will need to fix it but here you go 










Nice pic Ben. You've been blessed. A smile that runs right through her eyes. In times of future "disagreement" remember this image and let it melt your heart as it will all who see it. For someone who smiles with their eyes is also smiling in their heart.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


LOL ya you could do that.

Ok its been awhile since i have posted anything in here but i figured since we are talking about the h-50 ill throw in my setup. Did some dremel work today cutting out all the fangrills in the scout, really quieted down the tornado effect i had going.

Front grill and the scythe kama bay chopped.









Rear grill and u-channel









R4 outside case now.









Top fangrill cutout and u-channeled', Radshroud installed









Im really surprised how much this mod cut fan noise, ambient temp dropped 2c as well. Adding the shroud dropped 3c off my load temp, now im at 72c after 20 passes of linX @4ghz, not too shabby.


very nice


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Nice pic Ben. You've been blessed. A smile that runs right through her eyes. In times of future "disagreement" remember this image and let it melt your heart as it will all who see it. For someone who smiles with their eyes is also smiling in their heart.


oh trust me i know. every time i see her i smile.

and i forgot to add the most important thing i know to that list of hobbies. i LOVE to travel. i go crazy when i cant see new places.... i guess that might be why i love to read... and the internet


----------



## Enigma8750

Such a Beautiful STRIKING Lady. She is so Photogenic that if you ever need extra money she could model for an Advertising firm.. In a Second.. And Guys.. That smile is not Fake.. This Girl has heart.

















How do you not get lost in those eyes
Oh and I was not expecting her to be this striking with the new haircut, but I think you should change your avatar.

By the way My book is on PDF only right now since I can't afford to publish it soft cover yet but I would love for you to read it.. Its a Christian James Bond with Will Smith as Aubrey James and The guy from the Transporter as John the 2000 year old Apostle. The Bad Guy is a Nine foot tall Top General of Satan's Black army and he has gone Rogue. Both sides are looking for him and he has one mission. To take the mind and heart of the most beautiful girl that has ever been.

And Submission Number 2 is Mrs. E.









Her Name is Angela and she is from Sicily. She likes romance novels and long Talks on the Beach.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Not bad, but this is the queen of Skute











Hey man!! Watch it, put her picture up too much and you'll be eating a manwich with her!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


.3 dont think thats going to hurt








plus im getting my push and pull install soon








once ill have my push and pull configuration

i might get atleast 5-10+ temp improvement.


It's an intel. Intel and Nvidia run hot.







Don't go over the 1.45V limit with vdroop off or whatever your mobo calls it. Intel says 1.40 but mines been running 1.45 since last Nov. and it's fine. With a 120 rad it ran up over 80c (a bit) quite often. The thing was, in the Scout my Vreg temps were over 100c, Evga told me to send it back and that's how I ended up with the Haf case. Your idle is a bit high but if that's the stress test temp you should have no problem. If that's your gaming temp then you definitely have a problem. Not right away, but it will shorten the life of your proc.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Such a Beautiful STRIKING Lady. She is so Photogenic that if you ever need extra money she could model for an Advertising firm.. In a Second.. And Guys.. That smile is not Fake.. This Girl has heart.

















How do you not get lost in those eyes
Oh and I was not expecting her to be this striking with the new haircut, but I think you should change your avatar. 
By the way My book is on PDF only right now since I can't afford to publish it soft cover yet but I would love for you to read it.. Its a Christian James Bond with Will Smith as Aubrey James and The guy from the Transporter as John the 2000 year old Apostle. The Bad Guy is a Nine foot tall Top General of Satan's Black army and he has gone Rogue. Both sides are looking for him and he has one mission. To take the mind and heart of the most beautiful girl that has ever been. 
And Submission Number 2 is Mrs. E. 









Her Name is Angela and she is from Sicily. She likes romance novels and long Talks on the Beach.


You know you left out Mindy.









I get tomorrow off!!!







So, I'll be here to see what's going on. Then I'll lay in bed the rest of the day and watch movies.

Progress notes: HVAC guys came on thursday, they told Mindy that the A/C would be the last thing the put in. Wrong!!! They did the A/C first, everyone was real happy.







Then the 96.6 EER furnace, then the new turbo charged water heater.

Get this, to test the temperature of the water, you're supposed to put your hand under the hot tap, if you get scalded in like 2 minutes, it's 140, 3 minutes it's 135, 5 minutes it's 130 and something like 8, it's 120!







It's actually in the manual. I'll find it online and show Y'all!'

Gotta go, Mindy says it's too late, I tell you the rest tomorrow.


----------



## GoodInk

Wow, I missed a lot in a short time, one nice build, a new cooler, 2 beautiful girls, and a bunch of skuties. Some hobbies of mine are;

Paintball- I have a 4Gen Bob Long Empire with a halo-b loader

Cars- I love driving fast and my toys are my Crossfire, and a G8. I have done some work to the crossfire, its has about 265hp, up from 215hp, suspension work, brakes, rims. I will be doing more to it once I'm back in the US. I'm going to get the HP up to about 300hp, and do some more on the suspension. The G8 is my daily driver until I kill the crossfire.

Traveling- one of the many reasons I jointed the Air Force

Drinking- not sure of that counts as a hobby, but it helps past the time since I don't have my cars or paintball down here.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Drinking- not sure of that counts as a hobby, but it helps past the time since I don't have my cars or paintball down here.

I approve of this as a hobby.


----------



## Trademark

hi guys
anyone here have ever manage to fit those 24 pin cable (motherboard) in the case i'm trying to do a better cable management on my case till i get my ASUS Radeon HD 5870 (Version 2).
i wanna make sure i have a clean room on my case before i install my new card







.
if anyone did it pls let me know im trying to do it last night but it just wont fit thinking of buying a 24 pin male/female extension but i dont think it will fit either unless i can detach the extra 4 pin from 24 pin lol

wish coolermaster could have had a dedicated hole for the 24 pin cable.. darn thing is a pain..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Not sure if you guys know but I live in Hawaii(duh) and due to past tsunamis here they made a massive wall(in the '40s) to slow future ones down. Anyway, I go fishing off of it with my friends. Unfortunately, we rarely catch anything good but I still have a lot of fun doing it. It's quite relaxing.

*I'm trying to start a trend here. What kind of hobbies do you club members have?*

If you want to see more, let me know









Computers, gardening, photography (not so much anymore), dachshunds, woodworking (cabinets & furniture), fixing things (not cars). Mind you, all this is limited by our income but I've already been offered a cabinetry job, so this may change!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
hi guys
anyone here have ever manage to fit those 24 pin cable (motherboard) in the case i'm trying to do a better cable management on my case till i get my ASUS Radeon HD 5870 (Version 2).
i wanna make sure i have a clean room on my case before i install my new card







.
if anyone did it pls let me know im trying to do it last night but it just wont fit thinking of buying a 24 pin male/female extension but i dont think it will fit either unless i can detach the extra 4 pin from 24 pin lol

wish coolermaster could have had a dedicated hole for the 24 pin cable.. darn thing is a pain..

It is difficult to fit the ATX cable in the top cable management hole, but with some persuasion it is duable. Just bend the extra 4 pin part of the connector back and play with it. It should go in.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay.. I stand corrected.. He is a very good writer.. Easy to read and interesting. Here is my Book. Its about Angels and Demons.

Ok, I wanna buy it, but how am I going to read it? I don't have an e-reader and my eyes are going too bad to read on the monitor. Any ideas??

Now, House update. A/C, Furnace and Water Heater all put in and running great. Ping! Popped into my head the guy that Plumbed the A/C is a Plumber. Tony hadn't found one yet, so it could be a while. I asked the HVAC guys which one is the plumber, the one guy actually walked backwards and the other guy (Ken) puts his head down and slowly raises his hand and asks why. I took him in and showed him the bathroom and asked what he thought. Figured it out for a bit then said sure, how about Saturday. Yay!!!









So, got the plumbing done for the handicapped shower, his son came along, he has Downs syndrome. So, my parents had moved everything in the Master bedroom so they could start on painting, when they did, they weren't too carefull with my new Dremel 4000 and 300 accessory bits and pieces. So Cameron and I sat there and totally organized my whole Dremel kit and the custom wood box I have for it. Phew!! I go nuts when I can't find my Collett nut wrench.







Guess what?? My friend who's going to haul away the clay and bring in top soil has a few hundred Diamond bits just sitting in the closet. She has a relative that used to do dental work, she's going to bring them and I can take whatever I want!!









We're getting some huge boulders for the front yard and we're getting them bought, paid, delivered and placed for $45 to $50 each!! This same deal would normally be around $800-!









Office, painted, guest bedroom, painted, all ceilings in that side of the house, painted, windows and screens on that side, cleaned till they sparkle. One gate is almost finished, Brutus proof in other words, the holes in the other parts will be Brutus proofed with Chicken wire. Got the new Range, got the stuff to re-frame the doors, they called and said the doors were in, we go to pick them up and it's the one we cancelled and the one we had to re-order was ordered wrong. Now we're put off on the front and kitchen untill the 23rd. Carpet can't come untill the doors are done.

I taught Chris what I told you guys about the Pythagareum therum (how to find true square. Then while the HVAC guys are there I'm ripping up the garage to house door frame to see what they did. Not good but not horrible. Then we do one side of the door and I made Chris's life much happier because now he knows some of how to frame a door, what's wrong, what's right and why. We'll put the rest of it in early tomorrow, it was 135 in the Garage when we quit at 1pm! I had put all the framing timbers on the patio in the sun to dry for a couple of days, then like Sonic








. A storm came in and started drenching everything, had to zip back to the house and put the timbers in the kitchen.

That's it guys, gotta take time off now. Six days a week, 10 hours a day and 3 crews to supervise is really wearing me out. PM me, if you need anything computer related. I don't get here every day but when I get a PM, I get an e-mail that says I got one.

See ya!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
hi guys
anyone here have ever manage to fit those 24 pin cable (motherboard) in the case i'm trying to do a better cable management on my case till i get my ASUS Radeon HD 5870 (Version 2).
i wanna make sure i have a clean room on my case before i install my new card







.
if anyone did it pls let me know im trying to do it last night but it just wont fit thinking of buying a 24 pin male/female extension but i dont think it will fit either unless i can detach the extra 4 pin from 24 pin lol

wish coolermaster could have had a dedicated hole for the 24 pin cable.. darn thing is a pain..

Make a dedicated hole I did and it's easy. May I direct you to my build log (shameless plug, I know







). All it takes is a dremel and about 5 minutes.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey man!! Watch it, put her picture up too much and you'll be eating a manwich with her!









Oh I'd be willing eat something with her and it won't be a manwich


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Drinking- not sure of that counts as a hobby, but it helps past the time since I
don't have my cars or paintball down here.

Requirements to call something a hobby.

1. Removes you from reality for even a short time.
2. Requires money to be spent.
3. Provides enjoyment
4. Usually is practiced in seclusion though others may be around.

Drinking as a hobby? Let's go through the checklist shall we?

1. Removes you from reality for even a short time.-CHECK!
2. Requires money to be spent.-CHECK!
3. Provides enjoyment.-CHECK!
4. Usually is practiced in seclusion though others may be around.-Check!

Drinking does in fact meet the requirements of being called a hobby. Enjoy your hobby and I'll join you, if you don't mind. Oh wait, I've already started


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Oh I'd be willing eat something with her and it won't be a manwich









HA!!!!!!! Now now, there are some young guys here you know. Not that it matters now days!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
HA!!!!!!! Now now, there are some young guys here you know. Not that it matters now days!









WHAT?!







I'm sure she likes fish tacos. I know I do. They're on sale here every Friday for only $1.00


----------



## Rockr69

I'll have to wait for her to get out of jail first.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
WHAT?!







I'm sure she likes fish tacos. I know I do. They're on sale here every Friday for only $1.00









Oh Man!! Why did you say the FT word??







Now I'm gonna be queasy all day.







I was in Del Taco because I really had to go when the water was turned off when the put the WH in, I also got lunch for me and my diabetic friend (did I tell you she crashed the other day and I had my finger on the 911 button trying to revive her), and the lady in front of me ordered the FT's.







Dang near ruined my lunch!

Oh yeah, Pinky there (your avatar) also has my vote as the best so far! I want the kitchen the color of the wall behind her but Min won't have it!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh Man!! Why did you say the FT word??







Now I'm gonna be queasy all day.







I was in Del Taco because I really had to go when the water was turned off when the put the WH in, I also got lunch for me and my diabetic friend (did I tell you she crashed the other day and I had my finger on the 911 button trying to revive her), and the lady in front of me ordered the FT's.







Dang near ruined my lunch!

I like to get mine with extra Ancho sauce, YUMMO!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I like to get mine with extra Ancho sauce, YUMMO!

Why did I hit refresh??? Why, why why?? No lunch today I guess!


----------



## Enigma8750

Its getting STormy outside.. I am shutting down.. I love Rocks new Avatar.. The best yet.. She is a rocker too. And Bri.. You know you don't get any say on the house updating and work on your "Yes Dears"








.


----------



## yuugotserved

hey guys,

what kind of accessories would i need for the side panel fans?

grills? dust filters? if so, where can i get it?

thanks


----------



## LokSupguller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


hey guys,

what kind of accessories would i need for the side panel fans?

grills? dust filters? if so, where can i get it?

thanks


umm, there are plenty of grills/fan dust proof equipment at gammods, but its australian. You can make ur own grills, but a plain sidepanel would look cleaner. Plain looks are great : ) Im not sure about how dust proof stuff would look on a sidepanel :/


----------



## LokSupguller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


It is difficult to fit the ATX cable in the top cable management hole, but with some persuasion it is duable. Just bend the extra 4 pin part of the connector back and play with it. It should go in.


Yea, its actually pretty easy. The connector of my Seasonic M12 II 520w power supply has a sorta flexible 24pin power connector. I just used a little force and it went in! 
Theres a little gap between the edge of the case and the inside, u can fit the head into the little gap and work your way through









Some people decide to extend the hole.

Also, does anyone know how to make the AWESOME rubber flaps that cases like the Corsair obsidian have on their cable-managing holes?



omg, that is so good. I'm planning to use it in my scout ;D
will rubber mats do?


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly*


Yea, its actually pretty easy. The connector of my Seasonic M12 II 520w power supply has a sorta flexible 24pin power connector. I just used a little force and it went in! 
Theres a little gap between the edge of the case and the inside, u can fit the head into the little gap and work your way through









Some people decide to extend the hole.

Also, does anyone know how to make the AWESOME rubber flaps that cases like the Corsair obsidian have on their cable-managing holes?



omg, that is so good. I'm planning to use it in my scout ;D
will rubber mats do?


You can get some rubber grommets similar to those at places like Repco, or Auto Barn,
Suggest having a look and when you see what you like get them first then cut the slots to suit grommets


----------



## LokSupguller

Hey, can anyone tell me the dimensions of the HDD bay? (like the lengthXwidth of each side? ty


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Anyone have 5850XF in there case? would i NEED to do he HDD mod to fit both cards in the case?


----------



## Crucial09

hey guys. i have a question.
I got an hd receiver installed. however my 17inch tv is square and only has composite input.
So it shrinks everything up and looks really skinny, like faces etc.

I have a 22 inch viewsonic va2226w screen.
it only has vga and dvi input.
now the dvi port is used for my computer.
Can i buy a male to female, hdmi to vga, to plug in the back of the receiver and run it to my computer screen? I know that is digital to analog.

If not do u think a male to female, hdmi to dvi would work? and i just switch the cables when i want to watch tv?

i hate that the non widescreen square 17inch lcd screen is shrunk up.
And tips, suggestions please! trying to avoid buying a tv tuner to do it.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Bigfatwilly asked me about the dimensions of the HDD bay, I thought it whould be good too share it with you guys here.

All dimensions are in CM


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


hey guys. i have a question.
I got an hd receiver installed. however my 17inch tv is square and only has composite input.
So it shrinks everything up and looks really skinny, like faces etc.

I have a 22 inch viewsonic va2226w screen.
it only has vga and dvi input.
now the dvi port is used for my computer.
Can i buy a male to female, hdmi to vga, to plug in the back of the receiver and run it to my computer screen? I know that is digital to analog.

If not do u think a male to female, hdmi to dvi would work? and i just switch the cables when i want to watch tv?

i hate that the non widescreen square 17inch lcd screen is shrunk up.
And tips, suggestions please! trying to avoid buying a tv tuner to do it.


i dont know if you can go right from HDMI to VGA but i DO know you can go HDMI to Display port then Display port to DVI then DVI to VGA

lol i know its a stack of adapters but it _should_ work







i know i once stacked like 4 adapters to go from serial to USB in my netorking class to see if it would work and it did with the console connection to a router so why not video?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


Bigfatwilly asked me about the dimensions of the HDD bay, I thought it whould be good too share it with you guys here.

All dimensions are in CM


[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
reps for being epic


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, I wanna buy it, but how am I going to read it? I don't have an e-reader and my eyes are going too bad to read on the monitor. Any ideas??

See ya!









Yea.. I will have it out in Paperback By November. I need some money for the ISBN No. and the Printing of at least 50 books. It will come in time and I will put it up.. You are saying what everyone else is saying.. Im not buying it until it is in Print and Signed by the Author.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
It is difficult to fit the ATX cable in the top cable management hole, but with some persuasion it is duable. Just bend the extra 4 pin part of the connector back and play with it. It should go in.

i did that i bend it just wont go in i might end up removing all the small cable first lol


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Anyone have 5850XF in there case? would i NEED to do he HDD mod to fit both cards in the case?

Anyone?


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Make a dedicated hole I did and it's easy. May I direct you to my build log (shameless plug, I know







). All it takes is a dremel and about 5 minutes.

err i try not to mod the case just yet







if i can try to fit it without damaging the case i would still trying though i already bend the 4 pin still wont fit so i might end up removing all the smaller cable/wire first and see.... thx for the tip though btw nice mod u got there
only reason im doing it because of the asus 5870 v2. darn 2 6 and 8 pin is in the nose area. going to be a pain for me if i dont move my 24 pin in the way...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yea.. I will have it out in Paperback By November. I need some money for the ISBN No. and the Printing of at least 50 books. It will come in time and I will put it up.. You are saying what everyone else is saying.. *Im not buying it until it is in Print and Signed by the Author.*

exactly







i want a first edition of your first book for when you become HUGE


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Anyone?

yes 5770 and 5850 will fit nicely in crossfire mode in cm storm scout only 5870 and up are the biggest problem...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
err i try not to mod the case just yet







if i can try to fit it without damaging the case i would still trying though i already bend the 4 pin still wont fit so i might end up removing all the smaller cable/wire first and see.... thx for the tip though btw nice mod u got there
only reason im doing it because of the asus 5870 v2. darn 2 6 and 8 pin is in the nose area. going to be a pain for me if i dont move my 24 pin in the way...

if you post a picture or two we might be able to give you a few suggestions for lots of stuff


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
yes 5770 and 5850 is not a problem in crossfire on cm storm scout only 5870 and up are the biggest problem...

cheers so you didnt need to remove the HDD bay to fit both 5850 cards in there?


----------



## PsalmLove

Hey guys, can I join the club? =]




























Switched to a PowerColor HD5870 PCS++ so I could run Eyefinity










Thanks


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
It is difficult to fit the ATX cable in the top cable management hole, but with some persuasion it is duable. Just bend the extra 4 pin part of the connector back and play with it. It should go in.

i forgot to ask u
did u removed all the smaller wire before u tried to fit the 24 ?


----------



## Enigma8750

*Yes you can... Very nice system My New Scout..

General Enigma.








*


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
Hey guys, can I join the club? =]




























Switched to a PowerColor HD5870 PCS++ so I could run Eyefinity










Thanks

the only requirement : you give me your Eyefinity setup


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
Hey guys, can I join the club? =]

Thanks

Wow. Just wow. That looks great.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
Hey guys, can I join the club? =]




























Switched to a PowerColor HD5870 PCS++ so I could run Eyefinity










Thanks

nice man did u modify that hole i notice u manage to fit the 24pin thats my problem right now i wanna make it fit so i can install my 5870 once ill get it ....


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
cheers so you didnt need to remove the HDD bay to fit both 5850 cards in there?

should not be a problem 5850 in crossfire is not big compare to the 11 inches 5870...







im 100% sure that will fit that my first plan but we dont have 5850 available in our local store (frys electronic/bestbuy)


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
should not be a problem 5850 in crossfire is not big compare to the 11 inches 5870...







im 100% sure that will fit that my first plan but we dont have 5850 available in our local store (frys electronic/bestbuy)

Okay cheers the only thing that worries me is the HDD compartment - i have had to put the wires for the GPU through the gaps and down at the bottom and out to get to the PSU


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Okay cheers the only thing that worries me is the HDD compartment - i have had to put the wires for the GPU through the gaps and down at the bottom and out to get to the PSU

if you have your 4 or 6 pins or w/e going from the PSU to the bottom holes then you can run them up the inside of the cage to the gfx card and be done with it. of coarse that id given that the plugs line up. you may need to send them out the back of the cage and around to the plugs also.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
if you have your 4 or 6 pins or w/e going from the PSU to the bottom holes then you can run them up the inside of the cage to the gfx card and be done with it. of coarse that id given that the plugs line up. you may need to send them out the back of the cage and around to the plugs also.

yeah at the moment i have it so it goes through a gap in the bottom of the HDD section and out near the top to the GPU but with the fact that i have 2 HDD and thinking about adding another one i am not sure.

say that i removed the HDD space and moved them into the 5.25inch bay how maybe drives could i get into 1 drive bay?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Anyone?

The 5850 isnt as long as the 5870 so ya, it will fit fine in XF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QWaF*


----------



## Enigma8750

*I think everyone will agree.. This System ROX!!!!*


----------



## PsalmLove

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone =] I've had this Scout for over a year and it has served me well. Thank goodness the v2 5870s are now 10.5in, they fit perfectly.

@Trademark: I didn't enlarge the top routing hole. I connected the 24pin to the mobo, then routed it along the space between the board and the drivebays. I fastened it to the case with black zipties. Thankfully the psu came pre-sleeved in black so you can't see it. The videocard hides it as well. The excess cable I routed it in and out the main bottom hole =]


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
Thanks for the warm welcome everyone =] I've had this Scout for over a year and it has served me well. Thank goodness the v2 5870s are now 10.5in, they fit perfectly.

@Trademark: I didn't enlarge the top routing hole. I connected the 24pin to the mobo, then routed it along the space between the board and the drivebays. I fastened it to the case with black zipties. Thankfully the psu came pre-sleeved in black so you can't see it. The videocard hides it as well. The excess cable I routed it in and out the main bottom hole =]

ahh ok lol nice job man


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
Thanks for the warm welcome everyone =] I've had this Scout for over a year and it has served me well. Thank goodness the v2 5870s are now 10.5in, they fit perfectly.

@Trademark: I didn't enlarge the top routing hole. I connected the 24pin to the mobo, then routed it along the space between the board and the drivebays. I fastened it to the case with black zipties. Thankfully the psu came pre-sleeved in black so you can't see it. The videocard hides it as well. The excess cable I routed it in and out the main bottom hole =]

btw i was born in manila lol so ur from the phil originally?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
Thanks for the warm welcome everyone =] I've had this Scout for over a year and it has served me well. Thank goodness the v2 5870s are now 10.5in, they fit perfectly.

@Trademark: I didn't enlarge the top routing hole. I connected the 24pin to the mobo, then routed it along the space between the board and the drivebays. I fastened it to the case with black zipties. Thankfully the psu came pre-sleeved in black so you can't see it. The videocard hides it as well. The excess cable I routed it in and out the main bottom hole =]

I did the same thing.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Computers, gardening, photography (not so much anymore), dachshunds, woodworking (cabinets & furniture), fixing things (not cars). Mind you, all this is limited by our income but I've already been offered a cabinetry job, so this may change!









Thanks SOMEONE for replying to that.

Once again,

*When you're not busy modding up your Scout, what do you guys do with your free time?*


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
When you're not busy modding up your Scout, what do you guys do with your free time?

My scout is not modded other than switching a few fans around. Now, it's sitting in its box.


----------



## Trademark

i gave up just cant fit the 24 pin so this is what i do on my cable management do u guys think this is good enough to fit the asus 5870 v2? i dont have the card yet still waitin for it... i just clean up some space...


----------



## PsalmLove

yes, don't worry, the asus 5870 will fit fine =]


----------



## Trademark

thx man







just wanna make sure dont wanna modify my case just to fit that card in lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
Hey guys, can I join the club? =]




























Switched to a PowerColor HD5870 PCS++ so I could run Eyefinity










Thanks

Very nice


----------



## PsalmLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


thx man







just wanna make sure dont wanna modify my case just to fit that card in lol


yes make sure it's the non-reference v2 (EAH5870) Clicky

card specs say 10.25 inches, fits with a lot of room to spare. my powercolor 5870 pcs++ is 10.5 inches and it fits really well.

@GoodInk: thanks man


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


i gave up just cant fit the 24 pin so this is what i do on my cable management do u guys think this is good enough to fit the asus 5870 v2? i dont have the card yet still waitin for it... i just clean up some space...


After seeing your pic this is what I think you should do


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsalmLove*


Hey guys, can I join the club? =]




























Switched to a PowerColor HD5870 PCS++ so I could run Eyefinity










Thanks


Of course yo u can join and don't listen to armageddonash, I get the eyefinity setup


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Its getting STormy outside.. I am shutting down.. I love Rocks new Avatar.. The best yet.. She is a rocker too. And Bri.. You know you don't get any say on the house updating and work on your "Yes Dears"








.


HA!!!! I love that picture with your comment on it man!! Why don't you list one of you hobbies as collecting pictures, you always have the right ones handy!

Hey, she may pick the carpet, tiles, wall colors, front and rear doors (I get to enamel them), but know what I got?? Some really rocking tools and an awesome ladder. It's like a Little Giant but much much better, and I got my choice of range because I do all the "real cooking".

Oh, she finally gave in on getting the UV blocking windows because of how bad my eyes are getting. Guess she didn't realize it until Chris told her that I have him read things (even measurements) for me. I'm doing everything in my power to make the house energy efficient. Now, about this sound system, for my office, er game room: http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-5500-...9597809&sr=1-4

Is this the right one Rockr??


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


i forgot to ask u 
did u removed all the smaller wire before u tried to fit the 24 ?


I didn't remove any wires. Before you try to put the ATX plug in, make sure you bend the cable as tight as possible into an L shape. That makes the cable much more maleable. Then it's just a matter of playing with it. If you bend the 4 pin part back (assuming it is the detachable type) you should be able to get it through the hole.

Your other option is to trim the plastic that connects the 4 pin connector to the 20 pin connector. It should go in no problem once the 4 pin is completely out of the way. Just use a nice sharp knife and you'll be set.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


HA!!!! I love that picture with your comment on it man!! Why don't you list one of you hobbies as collecting pictures, you always have the right ones handy!

Hey, she may pick the carpet, tiles, wall colors, front and rear doors (I get to enamel them), but know what I got?? Some really rocking tools and an awesome ladder. It's like a Little Giant but much much better, and I got my choice of range because I do all the "real cooking".

Oh, she finally gave in on getting the UV blocking windows because of how bad my eyes are getting. Guess she didn't realize it until Chris told her that I have him read things (even measurements) for me. I'm doing everything in my power to make the house energy efficient. Now, about this sound system, for my office, er game room: http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-5500-...9597809&sr=1-4

Is this the right one Rockr??


Yep ten four. If you get that I will be jealous indeedy! It's cheaper on the egg.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


After seeing your pic this is what I think you should do











thx man im going to see if i can fit those cable in top hole area using a extension cable.. that idea will be my last option thx again
btw thats my original setting.. only problem with that its blocking my nose area of my video card...
wish CM Storm Scout made a dedicated HOLE for 24 pin....


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i dont know if you can go right from HDMI to VGA but i DO know you can go HDMI to Display port then Display port to DVI then DVI to VGA

lol i know its a stack of adapters but it _should_ work







i know i once stacked like 4 adapters to go from serial to USB in my netorking class to see if it would work and it did with the console connection to a router so why not video?


Yep, you can go HDMI to VGA, they're just really hard to find. I'd tell you I have one in my drawer but most of my stuff is packed and sitting in the Garage. So, I used to have one in my drawer, got it for Mindy's laptop before I built the SuperComputers. Try electronics shops, we have one here that doesn't say they carry computer stuff but they have tons of adapters.


----------



## Enigma8750

Bri.....

First Come out of the computer with the HDMI wire from the computer Video card.. Plug it into THIS.










Then you can run an HDMI to a Television or projector.

But you want to use these speakers.










Plug in your Blu-Ray player to this or just sync up your Ipod and hear what you have been Missing. Also Get XM Satellite Radio from your cable box or computer. You can add more stuff to it as you get older.

























The Logitech MONSTERS are really nice too.. Lots of watts and will surely scare the neighbors Dogs.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yep ten four. If you get that I will be jealous indeedy! It's cheaper on the egg.


Oh, that's just kinda creepy!







I checked the egg first, typed Logitech surround, it didn't show up, figured they didn't have any. Then typed in the specific model number and it comes up with just this: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...=logitech+5500


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Bri.....

First Come out of the computer with the HDMI wire from the computer Video card.. Plug it into THIS. 








Then you can run an HDMI to a Television or projector. 
But you want to use these speakers. 








Plug in your Blu-Ray player to this or just sync up your Ipod and hear what you have been Missing. Also Get XM Satellite Radio from your cable box or computer. You can add more stuff to it as you get older.























The Logitech MONSTERS are really nice too.. Lots of watts and will surely scare the neighbors Dogs.











HA!!!!!!!!!! Come on E, if I could afford those components I'd just wire the whole house for sound!! Believe it or not, I married a woman that doesn't like loud music!







However, just a few days ago she did say we'd spring for the 54 inch 120hz LCD!







Now, if I can get an HDMI that runs about 50ft, maybe with a signal booster behind it. We'd be set then!


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh I was just showing you some options.. The Logitech are nice.. really nice. and very good quality even if the SPEAKER PEOPLE would piss on them if they were on fire.. But that's the way they are about every thing.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
Hey guys, can I join the club? =]




























Switched to a PowerColor HD5870 PCS++ so I could run Eyefinity










Thanks

MMMmm, that is one sexy setup, me wants


----------



## honsbeek

that makes a lot of sense


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enigma8750*


bri.....

first come out of the computer with the hdmi wire from the computer video card.. Plug it into this.










then you can run an hdmi to a television or projector.

But you want to use these speakers.










plug in your blu-ray player to this or just sync up your ipod and hear what you have been missing. Also get xm satellite radio from your cable box or computer. You can add more stuff to it as you get older.

























the logitech monsters are really nice too.. Lots of watts and will surely scare the neighbors dogs.












do want.!!!!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yep, you can go HDMI to VGA, they're just really hard to find. I'd tell you I have one in my drawer but most of my stuff is packed and sitting in the Garage. So, I used to have one in my drawer, got it for Mindy's laptop before I built the SuperComputers. Try electronics shops, we have one here that doesn't say they carry computer stuff but they have tons of adapters.

Thanks striker and brisleep.
looked into it on an online article too.

my screen is hdcp capable, so if i can find a hmdi to vga that will work, or even an hdmi to dvi, then just unscrew my screen cable to switch computer and tv every now and then. thanks guys!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
do want.!!!!

Which one were you referring to..?


----------



## AuraNova

Out of curiosity, how many members do we have in this thread? This is probably one of the biggest, currently active "clubs" here on OCN.


----------



## Enigma8750

I haven't counted.. but we have a lot.. Its not the biggest amount of people but it is the Largest amount of Active Members. We are a family..

*The Talking Clock.*

After closing time at the bar, a drunk was proudly showing off his new apartment to a couple of his new friends.
He led the way to his bedroom where there was a big brass gong and a mallet hanging from the Ceiling.










"What's up with the big brass gong?" one of his guests asked.
"It's not a gong. It's a Talking Clock," the drunk replied.
"A talking clock? Seriously?" asked his astonished friend.
"Yup," replied the drunk.
"Oh yea.. So, How does it work?" the friend asked, squinting at it.
"Watch," the drunk replied.
He picked up the mallet, stumbled and took a good aim and gave the gong an ear-shattering Strike and stepped back.
The three stood looking at one another for a moment holding their ears and the Drunk owner smiled at the other two holding his finger to his mouth and whispered "wait.."
Suddenly a voice on the other side of the wall screamed...
"What the Hell!!! What's The Matter with you! It's three-fifteen in the freakin' morning!"


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Which one were you referring to..?

all of them but the rat


----------



## yuugotserved

yay! got my storm scout today


----------



## yuugotserved

wow lmao already accidentally snapped off the top tool-less video card clip thingy...oh well good thing it's the top one..


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
wow lmao already accidentally snapped off the top tool-less video card clip thingy...oh well good thing it's the top one..

Case comes with a spare in the bag AFAIK.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I haven't counted.. but we have a lot.. Its not the biggest amount of people but it is the Largest amount of Active Members. We are a family..

*The Talking Clock.*

After closing time at the bar, a drunk was proudly showing off his new apartment to a couple of his new friends.
He led the way to his bedroom where there was a big brass gong and a mallet hanging from the Ceiling.

"What's up with the big brass gong?" one of his guests asked.
"It's not a gong. It's a Talking Clock," the drunk replied.
"A talking clock? Seriously?" asked his astonished friend.
"Yup," replied the drunk.
"Oh yea.. So, How does it work?" the friend asked, squinting at it.
"Watch," the drunk replied.
He picked up the mallet, stumbled and took a good aim and gave the gong an ear-shattering Strike and stepped back.
The three stood looking at one another for a moment holding their ears and the Drunk owner smiled at the other two holding his finger to his mouth and whispered "wait.."
Suddenly a voice on the other side of the wall screamed...
"What the Hell!!! What's The Matter with you! It's three-fifteen in the freakin' morning!"









nice


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
*When you're not busy modding up your Scout, what do you guys do with your free time?*

Mod other things, make things soft and hard(web pages and anything I need or could use around the house). I play games on both the scout and xbox 360, I was a avid Halo 3 player, until the reach beta came out(Halo 3 is still not the same any more







).

On the 5.1 speaker system side, I would much rather have these for around the same price
->http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882290113

or these for a little more
->http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882290174

Thats just having a brief look on the egg, I saw some Bose, but the user reviews were all over the place. There is no Harmon or Bowers & Wilkins, but I would be happy as a pig in you know what with those Polk









Buying Logitech speakers is like buying a Sony mouse, sure its gonna be good enough for most people, but you would be better off buying a Logitech mouse and Sony speakers









Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Case comes with a spare in the bag AFAIK.

I think I only got one in the box/bag, which I didn't see as spare because the security bracket in the bottom slot wasn't using one(had a screw in it).


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Case comes with a spare in the bag AFAIK.

thanks







will check it out


----------



## yuugotserved

can someone show in detail which holes to put the other wires?

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...untitled-1.jpg

for the led light, etc.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
can someone show in detail which holes to put the other wires?

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...untitled-1.jpg

for the led light, etc.

If you're talking about the front panel LED wires, I'd put them in the molex/PCIe/SATA power through here hole...but I, myself, run it under the motherboard.

If you're talking about those cables to turn off/on the fan LEDs just leave em behind the motherboard tray for when you close up the case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
can someone show in detail which holes to put the other wires?

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...untitled-1.jpg

for the led light, etc.

I will use Ambiguous's Build.. Here is a way.. Not with the way or re coloring your wires but with the way they are routed..


----------



## Trademark

hi guys hows everyone doing tonight?
anyway i should get my ASUS EAH5870 v2 tomorrow so i'm going to post some pics soon..
just waiting for my new video card and 2 scythe gentle typhoon ap-14. and i'm going to overclock to 4.0Ghz Again








anyway whats the best easy way to cover those small cable near my PSU and hard drive in my cm storm scout? trying to do a good cable management once ill have my card.


----------



## Trademark

wow Enigma thats a nice cable management


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gang!!
Oh man, you won't believe this. You know our sweet little boy mini-dachshunds? Well last night a skunk wandered into the yard and they tore it up, Brutus had been sprayed before and knew to stay in front of it, they they both dodged and jabbed 'till it was dead!







They're real lucky it didn't use it's 3" claws on them.

Then I spent from midnight to 3am cleaning the odor off of them.


----------



## Enigma8750

Bri.... Dachshunds are bread for that kind of warfare.. Great hunters for varments.

Trademark.. I found most of my files thank God. And the best way to handle small wires is to tie them into logical groups. More tie Wraps. Black tie raps are best and the smallest for the job is the Key.


----------



## MisterNoisy

This may have been answered, but that's 1000 pages to look through. Assuming that I'm mounting on the MSI P55 GD65, will the CM V6 fit in this case without stripping fans, etc?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy*


This may have been answered, but that's 1000 pages to look through. Assuming that I'm mounting on the MSI P55 GD65, will the CM V6 fit in this case without stripping fans, etc?


Yes.. it is a perfect fit for the Storm scout.. But the Corsair H-50 is much better fit and fitness.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Bri.... Dachshunds are bread for that kind of warfare.. Great hunters for varments.


Yeah, in Germany, the Standards are trained for Badger hunting!







Max, was Mindy's Black Standard when I met her, that dog live to be 3 months short of 20 years!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yeah, in Germany, the Standards are trained for Badger hunting!







Max, was Mindy's Black Standard when I met her, that dog live to be 3 months short of 20 years!


Wow... Thats an Old Dog.


----------



## Rockr69

Dachshunds are the most wretched, yappy, stubborn, pee on anything little dogs. My mom had 9 at one time and UH!!!!!!!!, but I have to say that I loved everyone of the little ass holes dearly.


----------



## imh073p

I was in Seattle over the weekend visiting a college buddy and her dachshund crawled in my gf's suitcase and ate her underwear, freakin weird little critters.


----------



## Enigma8750

It sounds weird but actually the dog is keeping the Den Clean.. The smell of blood or other bacteria will alert the dog to eat the item so they can get rid of the threat of contamination to the Pack.

I know it sounds gross but that's what they are doing..

Human Males eat panties for fun though. That is where you get confused.


----------



## Enigma8750

My first dog ever was a long haired Dachshund. She was copper colored and beautiful


----------



## Striker36

my little Sydney got skunked the other day Bri! lol she then went on to tare the thing apart....some the pices are still in the road









sydney is a Wire Hair Fox Terrier. they were bread for fox/varmint hunting. and they are GOOD at it. Sydney has never had any formal training for this but ill get a little present at work every week or two.


----------



## wrekt

anyone know the cfm on the 140mm fan up top?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

will this motherboard work in the Scout?

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...NF980-G65.html

i say work, i mean fit








dont want to start getting my upgrades to find out the board doesnt fit









Anyone using GTX 470 / GTX 470 SLI in there caes, any mods or anything needed for them to fit, are they bigger then 5850?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


will this motherboard work in the Scout?

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...NF980-G65.html

i say work, i mean fit








dont want to start getting my upgrades to find out the board doesnt fit









Anyone using GTX 470 / GTX 470 SLI in there caes, any mods or anything needed for them to fit, are they bigger then 5850?


the mobo should fit. and i know for a fact the cards will fit. they made them fatter instead of longer just to get the marked that cant fir a 5870









and they look SEXY in this case. i know a couple guys already have GTX 480s SLIed in their scouts


----------



## AuraNova

Has anyone ever had a problem with the LED lights on the fans? Mine are all dimming. Even though I am using one of the fans right now, 2 of the LEDs are dead, a 3rd is dimming more and more each day, and the 4th one is beginning to do the same thing. I tested this out on a few power sources and it's doing the same thing on everything. Hey, the fan works, so I'm not angry.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


the mobo should fit. and i know for a fact the cards will fit. they made them fatter instead of longer just to get the marked that cant fir a 5870









and they look SEXY in this case. i know a couple guys already have GTX 480s SLIed in their scouts


great thanks, so i wont need to do the HDD mod for them to fit?
if so thats great, looking at a possible upgrade to a 470 on this board before upgrading the board and PSU later in the month and finally adding a second 470


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


great thanks, so i wont need to do the HDD mod for them to fit?
if so thats great, looking at a possible upgrade to a 470 on this board before upgrading the board and PSU later in the month and finally adding a second 470










nope just stick em in and your good to go


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


nope just stick em in and your good to go


SWEET








now to get my 5850 sold


----------



## T O A S T Y

Dang, I missed the Storm Scout Newegg promo sale...I was thinking of making a home rig similiar to my work rig and first thing on the list would be a brand new SS case. Anyone know of a good deal on one comparable to the $59.99 promo price?

Thanks!


----------



## Trademark

I just got my new ASUS EAH5870 V2 heres a quick pic. sorry my cable management is still not good enough going to try to take a better pics soon..








Actual Card Size (Card Size = 10.5" / 26.40 cm)


----------



## GoodInk

Well got my stuff in and I'm liking it







The loudest thing in my case is my gpu's and its stays cool.


----------



## Striker36

looks good Goodink! you really need to cut out the crosshair though...


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks, do you have any pics with it cut out?


----------



## Striker36

i odnt right now but the second page has several


----------



## Enigma8750

Great Job Trademark.. I love the look.. Very clean.. but you need a black wire tie for those small wires in the bottom.. That's all that I see.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Well got my stuff in and I'm liking it







The loudest thing in my case is my gpu's and its stays cool.



















Man.. That Cooler Master Drive holder was made for this case.. Can I get and AMEN.


----------



## MisterNoisy

Thanks for the info re: the CM V6 fitting in my new Scout. Looking forward to getting this build up and running.







Some of the parts have already arrived (case, video, PSU, optical, card reader), but I'm still waiting on the others to show up from NJ.

Should be a pretty healthy upgrade from my current budget-minded machine.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Man.. That Cooler Master Drive holder was made for this case.. Can I get and AMEN.

It looks better in my sniper, I moved everything over to that to see if the air flow was any better, and with two extra fans, bottom and side, it ran hotter. Even turning those big fans up to max it ran hotter.







I guess that just goes to show how good the Scout really is.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Great Job Trademark.. I love the look.. Very clean.. but you need a black wire tie for those small wires in the bottom.. That's all that I see.

thx man going to try to make a cover for that hard drive area.. also i might end up with gtx 480 again.. darn new card (5870) fan too loud man its 4x louder compare to gtx 480 i dont recommend this v2 card man it sux so much anyway goin to return it tomorrow.. im kinda upset darn card looks good but the fan so loud after u hit 31% compare to gtx 480 in my honest opinion gtx 480 is 5x better..


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is amkuletz build with no crosshair plastic.. but I have mine still. But I run a 550 in that one.. That processor would cool with a mouse blowing on it.










Quote:

It looks better in my sniper, I moved everything over to that to see if the air flow was any better, and with two extra fans, bottom and side, it ran hotter. Even turning those big fans up to max it ran hotter. I guess that just goes to show how good the Scout really is.
I read a article about what config of fans was the best. Top Fan with Side fans alone cooled the best. The fact that the scout is so closed up around the intakes help to direct cool air to where it needs to go.


----------



## Trademark

is that a piece of metal from old dvd player or something? the one he use to cover for the hard drive /drive bay area,...


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Man.. That Cooler Master Drive holder was made for this case.. Can I get and AMEN.

Eh, why not...

AMEN!


----------



## Trademark

man wish coolermaster would make a special cover for drivebay/psu area lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Just cut one out of some from black styrofoam or use a painted piece of cardboard. or you can use a custom piece of plexi with limo tint on the back of it. Your you can get that old tape player or disk player out of the Garage and cut a piece out from a dremel.. All of these have been done and look good.


----------



## AverageGai

Hey guys, I'm just curious as to what you guys do with your old cases when you upgrade to another?


----------



## Bradey

i have a charity company which give them to missionary


----------



## Rockr69

I pass mine on to friends or family members.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I pass mine on to friends or family members.


LOl dno what you wrote before but so do i


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


Hey guys, I'm just curious as to what you guys do with your old cases when you upgrade to another?


By the time i upgrade there's nothing left of the old system, damn them tools







.
I could sell my 720p projector but damn them tools, if somebody was to open it up i think their first words would be ***!
Anything in the way got ripped out, anything that couldnt be ripped out got snipped away, can't beat oc'in your pj, and the fridge and omg the cooker licks the ceiling with it's modified flames lol


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


Hey guys, I'm just curious as to what you guys do with your old cases when you upgrade to another?


My old cases get retired to the great server farm in my back room where I store backups and run various jobs I don't want to take up my main rig with. There are always enough components around to fill the case with older kit. The really old stuff gets built up for family members web stations as with many others - having said that everyone seems addicted to laptops these days so they reject the offer of a desktop anyway.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


Hey guys, I'm just curious as to what you guys do with your old cases when you upgrade to another?


I keep them, gives me an excuse to build another rig o.0


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
If you're talking about the front panel LED wires, I'd put them in the molex/PCIe/SATA power through here hole...but I, myself, run it under the motherboard.

If you're talking about those cables to turn off/on the fan LEDs just leave em behind the motherboard tray for when you close up the case.

oh so u run it through those holes, then mount the mobo.. so that it's under it and then u just swivel it up. gotcha.

and those who sleeved the front led cables, have to remove the top panel off in order to gain access to those cables?

and i noticed there was this other cable.. a power + and a power - I think.. two "1" connector cables.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I will use Ambiguous's Build.. Here is a way.. Not with the way or re coloring your wires but with the way they are routed..










Then Enigma! but i can't tell which cable is which except for the 24-pin LOL.

at least i got a layout of it.







bookmarked.

thanks


----------



## fausto412

I've owned one of these cases for a couiple of months but haven't moved from my p180 to the scout because the scout was meant to be a secondary pc. but i'm plans have changed. and then changed again.

i guess the 5870 does not fit without making changes?
i have 5 HD's...remove the HD just isn't going to work for me. suggestions? ideas?


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


but i can't tell which cable is which except for the 24-pin LOL.


See if my mess is of any use to you.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fausto412*


I've owned one of these cases for a couiple of months but haven't moved from my p180 to the scout because the scout was meant to be a secondary pc. but i'm plans have changed. and then changed again.

i guess the 5870 does not fit without making changes?
i have 5 HD's...remove the HD just isn't going to work for me. suggestions? ideas?


5870 fit even in crossfire or trifire.. if u have the asus eah5870 v2


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fausto412*


I've owned one of these cases for a couiple of months but haven't moved from my p180 to the scout because the scout was meant to be a secondary pc. but i'm plans have changed. and then changed again.

i guess the 5870 does not fit without making changes?
i have 5 HD's...remove the HD just isn't going to work for me. suggestions? ideas?


if your using SOME amd mother boards the video card will line up with the bottom most 5.25in bay and you will be fine. other than that you only have 10.5 inches to fit a card in w/o moding the HDD rack. the 5870 is just a smidg to long

im about 95% sure the MSI GD70 mobo works this way


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Just cut one out of some from black styrofoam or use a painted piece of cardboard. or you can use a custom piece of plexi with limo tint on the back of it. Your you can get that old tape player or disk player out of the Garage and cut a piece out from a dremel.. All of these have been done and look good.


i'll try man thx


----------



## Enigma8750

I save them and build other machines out of old parts that I no longer need. Then I can sell it at a cheap price and someone can get a really nice system for next to nothing.. I always want the best thats out so I hoard parts.. I have 8 cases that I am rat holing.


----------



## Enigma8750

If You want to see a work Log of a Scout that has alot of wire management and other neat tricks.. Go through this thread.









Worklog and picture by seven9st surfer


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Right i am looking to get some upgrades, will the following items fit in the case?
how many 120mm and 140mm fans are there? i have done it thinking theres 4 120mm and 1 140mm fan - thats correct?

3 of these : http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...951006045.html

1 of these : http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...951005918.html

1 x these : http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...-CWCH50-1.html

1 x these : http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...NF980-G65.html

i am sure the fans and the h50 will fit, im more interested in the Motherboard
i will also be upgrading to a 470 then moving to 470SLI in the future


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Right i am looking to get some upgrades, will the following items fit in the case?
how many 120mm and 140mm fans are there? i have done it thinking theres 4 120mm and 1 140mm fan - thats correct?


The bottom front intake fan and the top upward output fan are 140mm, the rearward facing outtake fan is 120mm. That's all you get with the case but of course there is room for 2x120mm in the side window. So if you want to fill all the possible fan slots it's 2x140mm and 3x120mm.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


The bottom front intake fan and the top upward output fan are 140mm, the rearward facing outtake fan is 120mm. That's all you get with the case but of course there is room for 2x120mm in the side window. So if you want to fill all the possible fan slots it's 2x140mm and 3x120mm.


cheers, i KNEW i forgot one and it was the Bottom fan. Thanks so 2x140mm and 3x120mm will use ALL locations including the side case 2 fans? i have to minus 1 from the overall 120mm ones as i will be using the h50 at the back of the case


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Right i am looking to get some upgrades, will the following items fit in the case?
how many 120mm and 140mm fans are there? i have done it thinking theres 4 120mm and 1 140mm fan - thats correct?

3 of these : http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...951006045.html

1 of these : http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...951005918.html

1 x these : http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...-CWCH50-1.html

1 x these : http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...NF980-G65.html

i am sure the fans and the h50 will fit, im more interested in the Motherboard
i will also be upgrading to a 470 then moving to 470SLI in the future











the front and top fans are 140mm BUT you can fit 120s in their place. so it doesn't really mater that much. but if you want maximum airflow you get 3 120s and 2 140s.

+ another 120 or 140 in the drive bays (140 fits snugly 120 fits well but is not tight)


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


cheers, i KNEW i forgot one and it was the Bottom fan. Thanks so 2x140mm and 3x120mm will use ALL locations including the side case 2 fans?


That's correct. As Striker points out you can fit 120mm in the 140mm slots if you want. Here's the spec sheet which lists the fans and fan locations under "cooling system":


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Okay thanks for all the help, i will be ordering 2 of each - i wont mod the front bit just yet


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow... these Fan blades resemble a golf ball.. That is a very good Idea to cross engineer a fan blade with a golf Ball. Less wind resistance hence less noise.


----------



## GoodInk

The Zaward I bought for my top fan has the same design.


----------



## Enigma8750

That is definitely Golf Ball Technology. The dimples are not Just for LOOKS.. It is state of the art science and I love the Hybrid science.. that is thinking out of the box.



















Quote:

Sharkoon's "Golf Ball" Inspired Case-Fan
6:00 PM - July 22, 2010 by Kevin Parrish - source: Tom's Hardware US

*Sharkoon* released the latest fan in its Silent Eagle "golf ball" series.

ZoomWednesday Sharkoon revealed the 140-mm Silent Eagle 800 fan, the latest addition to its "Silent Eagle" case fan series. What makes this particular series unique is that the rotor blades have the surface texture of a golf ball. Although the fan certainly won't help with your golf swing, _*the small, round dimples are said to increase the amount of airflow by reducing drag. [as proven by The Mythbusters--Ed.]*_

"The Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 rotates at 800 rpm, moving 93.85 cubic meters of air per hour while at a noise level of 12.4 decibels," the company said in a press release. "The power usage is rated at 0.1 amps and 12 volts. The white propeller and black frame case fan rotates in a rugged metal bearing and weighs 162 grams."

Quote:

This 3Rsystem Iceage 120 Boss II Dimpled Fin cooler

Why it's best:









This 3Rsystem Iceage 120 Boss II Dimpled Fin cooler was tested on 10/26/09 and blew away the competition. It posted some of the best results that frostytech.com had ever seen. It is an exposed heatpipe vertical cooler with a 120mm fan and dimpled fins on the cooler. The concept is similar to a golf ball. The dimples disrupt the laminar flow of the air so there is more interaction between the fins and the passing airstream. Apparently it works. Combined with the staggered heatpipes so they all get direct fan flow and the 5 heatpipes on the base this was a winner. It comes with a fan controller and it even comes with a â€œspoilerâ€ to divert some of the airflow wherever you want to go on the motherboard.

http://www.bestcovery.com/3rsystem-i...d-fin-heatsink


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
If You want to see a work Log of a Scout that has alot of wire management and other neat tricks.. Go through this thread.









Worklog and picture by seven9st surfer

thanks alot ! you've been great help


----------



## Enigma8750

You're very welcome Sir.. I am just glad that Surfer went to so much trouble to document all of his work.. It is really a great work of engineering. I also like his Cheap triple monitor set up..


----------



## Enigma8750

A Little ole time rock to ease you mind this weekend and it is Dedicated to a fallen Hero of our Group. Rogue1266. We will never forget.








YouTube- Styx - Snowblind Live 1996







YouTube- Styx - Too Much Time On My Hands Live 1996







YouTube- Styx - Renegade Live 1996
The Guitarist talking is from Alabama..Tommy Shaw

The Producer's ... Whats he got..








YouTube- The Producers - What's He Got







YouTube- The Producers - Lucy
April Wine... If you see kay..








YouTube- April Wine - If You See Kay (1982 video single)







YouTube- April Wine - I Like To Rock: Live In London 1981
And last but not least Aldo Nova, Fantasy








YouTube- ALDO NOVA - Fantasy








YouTube- Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man







YouTube- Lynyrd Skynyrd-Saturday Night Special-1976







YouTube- David Lee Roth - Damn Good

Rouge's last entry on the CMSSC..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Have a Great Memorial Day Week-end All. God Bless you all. God Bless us All.
YouTube- The True Meaning of Memorial Day

""Let's Never Forget our men and women who give's us what we have""
GOD BLESS THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Did we ever find out what happened to Rouge or is he still MIA?


----------



## imh073p

Enigma8750 said:


> That is definitely Golf Ball Technology. The dimples are not Just for LOOKS.. It is state of the art science and I love the Hybrid science.. that is thinking out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats news to me, rep+. Handy for front and heat sink fans for sure, beats buying those honeycomb directional fan grills lol. Mmmm radiator fans........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still lovin the new window with the 140 where i wanted it. Fan filter in the mail!


----------



## LokSupguller

Don't you think a clean window looks better, a square in the middle just looks awkward. But thats just my opinion ;D

Does anyone know how to bottom mount a RAD? Should the fans be blowing up or down if it is? thanks. My friend tells me blowing all the hot air inside the case is bad, but wouldn't top and bottom exhaust be bad.. ideas plz? I will be posting my plan l8er on. (sketched with pencil ;D )


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

does the scout have a rear access to the CPU? ordering my h50 soon and i dont have access to my computer at the moment to find out - if it has rear access (i cant remember) will make it ALOT easier to install


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


does the scout have a rear access to the CPU? ordering my h50 soon and i dont have access to my computer at the moment to find out - if it has rear access (i cant remember) will make it ALOT easier to install










Yh it does


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Yh it does


sweet will make it easier to install,
i wonder if i should install my own fans into the h50 - not sure how to do it
saw a video on how to install the h50, seemed quite simple nothing about changing the fans though


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


sweet will make it easier to install,
i wonder if i should install my own fans into the h50 - not sure how to do it
saw a video on how to install the h50, seemed quite simple nothing about changing the fans though










Simple dude. Substitute fan (s) of your choice. The radiator is drilled and tapped on both sides for fan mounting. Take one of the radiator mounting screws to your favorite hardware dealer and buy 4 more just like it. Now you can do push/pull if you like, though I'm using the stock Corsair fan pushing exhaust through the radiator out the back on 3.8ghz OC and idle @28c, load @33-36c. So it all comes down to what you prefer and how much work you want to do.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Simple dude. Substitute fan (s) of your choice. The radiator is drilled and tapped on both sides for fan mounting. Take one of the radiator mounting screws to your favorite hardware dealer and buy 4 more just like it. Now you can do push/pull if you like, though I'm using the stock Corsair fan pushing exhaust through the radiator out the back on 3.8ghz OC and idle @28c, load @33-36c. So it all comes down to what you prefer and how much work you want to do.


sorry i dont quite understand that, so i connect the fans that i want to use to the radiator - i wonder if that would fit in the back section of the Scout (near the top) as there is 1 fan section there so 2 fans wouldnt work in that instance - correct? though i might just get an extra Sharkoon fan to replace the one that comes with the h50


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Right heres a full list of updates :

120mm Fan x 3 : http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...951006045.html
These will be for the 2 side fans and for the h50

140mm Fan x 2 : http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...951005918.html
These for the top and front 140mm fans

H50 x 1 : http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...-CWCH50-1.html
to cool CPU









Fan controller x 1 : http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...LUS-BLACK.html
To control all my fans

Motherboard : http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...NF980-G65.html

Now for the fans and the fan controller - will i need to buy converters or anything so that they work? Any other little bits that might help?


----------



## Bradey

no adapters required


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

sweet thanks


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Did we ever find out what happened to Rouge or is he still MIA?


Still MIA In Israel. He left the connection open that day and showed him online for about 2 hours after he was supposed to leave for the Wailing wall.. And then Dead Air.


----------



## DefecTalisman

**crossed fingers for Rouge, that all will work out well***

I have never seen anything like this and was wondering if anyone here had any views.
Solid State Hybrid Drives ? -> http://www.landmarkpc.co.za/store/se...ve-p-4831.html
I would teather to guess that it doesn't read/write as fast as a normal SSD, but it has a larger capacity and is far more affordable when you work out GB's/$$$.

EDIT: ooo, and I like the look of these -> http://www.zapsonline.com/41932-deep...idc-uf140.html also the specs don't look half bad(if the noise level is true at full speed)


----------



## gwpjr

@DefecTalisman: I've seen a few reviews and they have all been favorable. The drive has logic that will move frequently accessed data such as Windows boot files to the solid state portion of the drive. Less frequently accessed data stays on the traditional disk. All of the reviews that I have read show dramatic differences in opening common programs and booting, much like you'd expect to see from a SSD. This caching happens over time, so the more often you access something, the quicker it will become. If the data isn't cached, reads and writes to the disk itself are basically the same as a normal disk. The main benefit is the increased speed for OS and programs with the extra space for everything else.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


@DefecTalisman: I've seen a few reviews and they have all been favorable. The drive has logic that will move frequently accessed data such as Windows boot files to the solid state portion of the drive. Less frequently accessed data stays on the traditional disk. All of the reviews that I have read show dramatic differences in opening common programs and booting, much like you'd expect to see from a SSD. This caching happens over time, so the more often you access something, the quicker it will become. If the data isn't cached, reads and writes to the disk itself are basically the same as a normal disk. The main benefit is the increased speed for OS and programs with the extra space for everything else.


I could get it cheaper from another e-tailer, but at the same price I could also get a +-32gb ssd and then just use that for OS and my 320gb as storage. Anyways, not this month







My x6 keyboard arrives tomorrow


----------



## gwpjr

Soooo...after coming back from a two-week vacation in the OBX, I had a nice surprise: some "extra" money. My wife's been bugging me to build her a new rig for a while and so I decided to do it today. There are going to be Storm siblings in my house soon. I ordered a CM Storm Sniper AMD Dragon Black Edition for her today. It sure is pretty. Makes me wish that CM did something similar with the Scout. I also decided to go with the MDPC-X sleeving in purple for this build, so we'll see how that works out. Needless to say, I think my Scout may suffer for a bit while I'm working on her build.


----------



## Crucial09

Hey guys. im looking at some subs to purchase.
Please PM me. i dont want to go off topic on this thread.

first link
comes with no amp or wiring.
Im concerned the port is too big for the speakers tho.
http://www.nlclassifieds.com/classif...9A0553A7849EFD

Second i am leaning more towards. Bandpass case, looks clean. Comes with same brand amp and wiring.
http://www.nlclassifieds.com/classif...9A0553A7849EFD

PM me please. dont want to go offtopic. thanks!


----------



## Enigma8750

I don't know anything about Subwoofers but the second one seems really good..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Soooo...after coming back from a two-week vacation in the OBX, I had a nice surprise: some "extra" money. My wife's been bugging me to build her a new rig for a while and so I decided to do it today. There are going to be Storm siblings in my house soon. I ordered a CM Storm Sniper AMD Dragon Black Edition for her today. It sure is pretty. Makes me wish that CM did something similar with the Scout. I also decided to go with the MDPC-X sleeving in purple for this build, so we'll see how that works out. Needless to say, I think my Scout may suffer for a bit while I'm working on her build.


Wow... thats sounds awesome but Modding the scout in Camo really looks hot..

That sniper is a big case and the Black edition.. That is super nice.. I hope you stay with us.


----------



## gwpjr

@Enigma: Of course, I'm here to stay! I just loved the Dragon design on the window of the Sniper, then my wife saw it and the rest is history. I was really looking forward to building a smaller system for her...something petite and less dragon-ish.


----------



## Enigma8750

*No.. She likes pwr... Its time that a guy builds his woman a monster build I am talking Intel 1366 with trip channel Ram, a 920 with 2 intel ssds in raid 0










Or a Six core AMD with 1600 DDr3 RAM and 5970*

*Warning. Resizing of this Image may blow up your Computer.*


----------



## gwpjr

That dragon is sweet! She likes power alright. I went with the best bang for the buck components I could buy this time around. Nothing extravagant, but good none-the-less. Short list:

CPU: AMD Athlon II X3 440
MB: ASUS M4785TD-M EVO
RAM: 4GB of Crucial 1333
GPU: (Probably a 5770 or a 5830, TBD)
PS: OCZ ModXStream Pro 600
HD: 2 x WD Caviar Green 1.5TB


----------



## Enigma8750

*That 555 black will clock to 3.8. That's what my wife has.. You can unlock that one to 4 cores and you got the 6 mb cache and you can cool it with a Xiggy with no problems.

*


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*That 555 black will clock to 3.8. That's what my wife has.. You can unlock that one to 4 cores and you got the 6 mb cache and you can cool it with a Xiggy with no problems.

*

Actually that 555 will clock to 4.0 and better very easily. There's a dedicated thread for the Phenom II X2 550/555 here with tons of info on how to do it.


----------



## Moonshadow

Holy crap, I was going to build the awesome rig in my sig, but once I saw this on craigslist I was sold. What an amazing deal!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonshadow* 
Holy crap, I was going to build the awesome rig in my sig, but once I saw this on craigslist I was sold. What an amazing deal!

link not working


----------



## Moonshadow

Oh, more or less it was just a laughable thing I saw on craigslist

Custom Gaming Computer - $1200

Pc Specs

OS-Windows 7 64 Bit

Processor-AMD Anthon x2 245 2.9GHZ

Graphics Card-ATI Radeon 5450

CD ROM Drive-Sony DVD RW DW-G120A ATA Device

Memory/Ram-PNY - Optima 1GB PC2-5300 DDR2 DIMM Memory

Sound Card-Creative SoundBlaster Audigy 4

Wireless Card-Belkin Wireless G Desktop Card F5D7000

Hard Drive-Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 250GB

Power Supply-Cooler Master Elite Power 350W

Case Fan 1-THERMALTAKE TT-1225 120mm
Case Fan 2-Cooler Master UNKNOWN(I think its the size fan one smaller then 120mm, I can send a pic if you want)

Motherboard-MSI K9N6PGM2-V2 Motherboard

Case Lights-10" Green Neon Light

Case-Centurion 5

For any question&answers about this pc please call
-
This is a custom built gaming pc, I'm asking around $1200 or best offer,if you think the price is a little bit high plz call me and we can work something out
I am also trying to get some broken down computers of any kind so that I can use those parts for future pc's (btw this is my first pc I'm selling so ima trying to get a big headstart)

If you want some pics call me up and i can send those to you via email or whatever is easiest for you
Thank You!!!


----------



## Rockr69

You're right, laughable.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Dachshunds are the most wretched, yappy, stubborn, pee on anything little dogs. My mom had 9 at one time and UH!!!!!!!!, but I have to say that I loved everyone of the little ass holes dearly.

Heh heh heh!!! They pee on the lawn, then walk around the yard and come back and pee on the same spot they peed on the first go around! Yeah, very yappy, & stubborn, thier dinner time rolls around and I have 4 big eyes staring at me. Sun comes up, no matter what time of year and what time it is and one of them is nudging my face to take them out and get thier morning treat!

Little monster lap dogs they are but when Danny gets up to get a drink in the middle of the night, I notice right away that he's gone. Mindy even wakes up and calls for Brutus. I say, oh, he just likes to sleep in the living room sometimes and she goes back to sleep. Can't believe they just tore into that skunk. No hunting, no kills, nothing for 10 years then one stranger comes into the yard, they know it's a threat and they lunge into it. I'm proud of them boys!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverageGai* 
Hey guys, I'm just curious as to what you guys do with your old cases when you upgrade to another?

Gave 11 cases, some with innerds, most without to the community colledge one day. They all got fixed up, modded and used and I got to see them. Very nice feeling that!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


@DefecTalisman: I've seen a few reviews and they have all been favorable. The drive has logic that will move frequently accessed data such as Windows boot files to the solid state portion of the drive. Less frequently accessed data stays on the traditional disk. All of the reviews that I have read show dramatic differences in opening common programs and booting, much like you'd expect to see from a SSD. This caching happens over time, so the more often you access something, the quicker it will become. If the data isn't cached, reads and writes to the disk itself are basically the same as a normal disk. The main benefit is the increased speed for OS and programs with the extra space for everything else.


Yep, what he said. However, it's basically a big HDD with a lot of ram to roam in. Speed compared to a true SSD is sad, getting there but sad, esp with the new sandfoot (something like that) boards. 
Can't find it right now, search Maximum PC for a review of Hybrid drives. Too tired, must sleep, more work tomororow.
Seriously, I haven't worked this had since I got out of the army.


----------



## Moonshadow

It seems to me that it's like a slow ssd combined with a low density HDD and sold for an expensive chunk of change.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moonshadow*


Holy crap, I was going to build the awesome rig in my sig, but once I saw this on craigslist I was sold. What an amazing deal!


Funny thing is someone will buy it


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I don't know anything about Subwoofers but the second one seems really good..


Thanks Enigma. Thats the one am thinking about. hope its not sold already! lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moonshadow*


Oh, more or less it was just a laughable thing I saw on craigslist

Custom Gaming Computer - $1200

Pc Specs

OS-Windows 7 64 Bit

Processor-AMD Anthon x2 245 2.9GHZ

Graphics Card-ATI Radeon 5450

CD ROM Drive-Sony DVD RW DW-G120A ATA Device

Memory/Ram-PNY - Optima 1GB PC2-5300 DDR2 DIMM Memory

Sound Card-Creative SoundBlaster Audigy 4

Wireless Card-Belkin Wireless G Desktop Card F5D7000

Hard Drive-Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 250GB

Power Supply-Cooler Master Elite Power 350W

Case Fan 1-THERMALTAKE TT-1225 120mm
Case Fan 2-Cooler Master UNKNOWN(I think its the size fan one smaller then 120mm, I can send a pic if you want)

Motherboard-MSI K9N6PGM2-V2 Motherboard

Case Lights-10" Green Neon Light

Case-Centurion 5

For any question&answers about this pc please call
-
This is a custom built gaming pc, I'm asking around $1200 or best offer,if you think the price is a little bit high plz call me and we can work something out
I am also trying to get some broken down computers of any kind so that I can use those parts for future pc's (btw this is my first pc I'm selling so ima trying to get a big headstart)

If you want some pics call me up and i can send those to you via email or whatever is easiest for you
Thank You!!!


Boy he is off to a great start...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Heh heh heh!!! They pee on the lawn, then walk around the yard and come back and pee on the same spot they peed on the first go around! Yeah, very yappy, & stubborn, thier dinner time rolls around and I have 4 big eyes staring at me. Sun comes up, no matter what time of year and what time it is and one of them is nudging my face to take them out and get thier morning treat!

Little monster lap dogs they are but when Danny gets up to get a drink in the middle of the night, I notice right away that he's gone. Mindy even wakes up and calls for Brutus. I say, oh, he just likes to sleep in the living room sometimes and she goes back to sleep. Can't believe they just tore into that skunk. No hunting, no kills, nothing for 10 years then one stranger comes into the yard, they know it's a threat and they lunge into it. I'm proud of them boys!










Dogs.. 2... Skunks.. Skunked..


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

*Today is a sad day scouts

Today is that day, the day we all feared

I no longer remain in the brotherhood of the scouts

As much as we miss my scout, we must all move on, but in its memory

We salute it
*


----------



## Enigma8750

Old Scouts Never die.. They just get given to someone new..

Once a Scout.. Always a Scout..

Semper Fi.. Do or Die..


----------



## MlbrottarN

Starcraft 2 got realesed today, picked it up after work installed it directly and it's AWSOME!

Still haven't found a good tactic even too beat the computer on normal, even less a real player online, but I guess that will come


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
Starcraft 2 got realesed today, picked it up after work installed it directly and it's AWSOME!

Still haven't found a good tactic even too beat the computer on normal, even less a real player online, but I guess that will come









zerglings. thousands of them









idk if that will work. i dont have a copy yet


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Old Scouts Never die.. They just get given to someone new..

Once a Scout.. Always a Scout..

Semper Fi.. Do or Die..











Going to use my desk and mb box

love the open air, and seeing my hardware....


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Anyone know if a 480 will fit in the scout? kinda thinking about upgrading


----------



## AuraNova

This thread is entertaining.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Anyone know if a 480 will fit in the scout? kinda thinking about upgrading

According to Nvidia

It is 10.5inches / 267mm long

Same length as my 260s, will fit....


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Anyone know if a 480 will fit in the scout? kinda thinking about upgrading

I have a GTX 260 and mine is perfectly fitted in my Scout. I have about 1/8 to 1/4 inch to spare. So you should be fine as Fallen Angel -X says.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

what size is the 5850, mine is right up against the case if it was any bigger then it wouldnt fit and i saw a thread saying that the 480 is bigger then the 5850???


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
what size is the 5850, mine is right up against the case if it was any bigger then it wouldnt fit and i saw a thread saying that the 480 is bigger then the 5850???

5850 is like 9.5 inches,

But it has power connectors on end so adds to length

Where GTX480 power connectors are on side....

Will fit mate ^^


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
5850 is like 9.5 inches,

But it has power connectors on end so adds to length

Where GTX480 power connectors are on side....

Will fit mate ^^

okay thanks - what about the 470, just in case i have to get it instead of a 480


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
okay thanks - what about the 470, just in case i have to get it instead of a 480

9.5 inches


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

ah sweet so same size - how are the connections on that same as the 480???


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
ah sweet so same size - how are the connections on that same as the 480???

on side mate


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

is that the same as 5850 or 480?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
is that the same as 5850 or 480?

5850 has them on the end

480 / 470 have them on side

5850









480


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
5850 has them on the end

480 / 470 have them on side

right cheers


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
right cheers









Edited post with pics


----------



## Trademark

hi guys
was just wondering where to buy a black fabric mesh. can i buy them off home depot or something?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
hi guys
was just wondering where to buy a black fabric mesh. can i buy them off home depot or something?

http://www.mnpctech.com/moddersmesh.html


----------



## Trademark

thx alot fallen


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
thx alot fallen









my pleasure


----------



## PsalmLove

if you want mesh on the cheap, check out office supply stores. they have a lot of wire mesh items like trash cans, metal in/out trays, file holders, etc that you can cannibalize.


----------



## Enigma8750

That's what I do for modders mesh.. I go to walmart and buy a mesh trash can and then take the rings off the top and the bottom and then cut what I need and rat hole the rest. Some is already painted black as well.. Save a step on finishing.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Video Card Size Chart By the Members of OCN and the CMSSC
Want to add more Data.. Please be my Guest.*

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tvUuH6vyJ6KPvGFRofKu-Rw&w=100&h=500&single=true Google Spreadsheet


----------



## speedhunter

i've done some temp test with a few fans setup.. it seems fan at drive bay and the rear play the most important role in cooling cpu, other fan position only contribute decrease 1-2c only.

also, megahalems are so great, i test out without fan on it with rear/top/drive bay fan on case, the difference is only 10c max compare with push/pull setup on the megahalems


----------



## Trademark

cool thx everyone








btw i got my ASUS GTX 480 Back and i'm so happy with it darn ASUS 5870 v2 SUX TBH fan is super super loud i dont recommend it. if u guys need a 5870 get the XFX 5870 instead but dont get asus 5870 v2 that video card =crap. believe me i tested it for few days and return it asap i cant stand the FAN its 5x louder compare to GTX 480


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
cool thx everyone








btw i got my ASUS GTX 480 Back and i'm so happy with it darn ASUS 5870 v2 SUX TBH fan is super super loud i dont recommend it. if u guys need a 5870 get the XFX 5870 instead but dont get asus 5870 v2 that video card =crap. believe me i tested it for few days and return it asap i cant stand the FAN its 5x louder compare to GTX 480









how is it performance wise though? thats where MY interest is... im going to be drowing my cards any way so fan= non issue


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
how is it performance wise though? thats where MY interest is... im going to be drowing my cards any way so fan= non issue

perfomance is okay but compare to GTX 480 this is not from NVIDIA or ATI FANBOY i honestly like both nvidia or ati.. but based on my experience..
GTX 480 is much better.. Heat/performance wise i would go with gtx 480..

no matter what i do on ati 5870... even i try to adjust the fan speed its still loud.. and im not going to stay enable it just 30% speed otherwise ur temp will go super super high like 70-90+celcius. so compare that to fermi...
atleast in fermi highest i got 70+celcius at 50%-65% speed. and thats not loud compare to the asus 5870 v2.. after u hit 31% fan speed u will hear a super super loud noise... so at 100% speed compare to gtx 480 100% fan speed. imagine 4x to 5x louder... 5870 v2 FAN noise level is like a vacuum cleaner that loud.. im serious about it..


----------



## Trademark

or i could post some benchmark i did while using asus 5870 and asus gtx 480 i think i have the result save up hang on brb.. going to post it..


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
how is it performance wise though? thats where MY interest is... im going to be drowing my cards any way so fan= non issue

here u go man same setup (oc to 4.0ghz)
but 2 different video card asus gtx 480 and asus 5870 v2)
u decide thats the perfomance level..


----------



## Trademark

the fan noise level is not ordinary noise man its really really loud. so trust me on this. if u think a gtx 470 or gtx 480 fan noise level is loud at 70-100% fan speed imagine 4-5x louder than that. for asus 5870 v2


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
the fan noise level is not ordinary noise man its really really loud. so trust me on this. if u think a gtx 470 or gtx 480 fan noise level is loud at 70-100% fan speed imagine 4-5x louder than that. for asus 5870 v2

i was just curious what you were getting for performance form the card. when the reactor project is all said and done i wont have a fan on the GPUs any way as i will be ordering a full coverage water block for my 5850 as soon as i get the case back together.


----------



## joeyck

Hi I saw thiis case on newegg and i love the look of it, but i am kind of scared about some of the cooling. I plan on getting a tuniq tower 120mm for my x2 555BE so I can not have 120mm on the top side fan mount... but i was wandering if i could add a fan in the front (120mm) are there any other spots i can add fans to? I like good air flow and i think all cases should have nice air flow. i am really happy with all the review of this case but i just dont no if i can get any a good air flow i plan to OC the fudge out of this 555BE so i would like nice air flow. any helps / tips towards this case would be great.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joeyck* 
Hi I saw thiis case on newegg and i love the look of it, but i am kind of scared about some of the cooling. I plan on getting a tuniq tower 120mm for my x2 555BE so I can not have 120mm on the top side fan mount... but i was wandering if i could add a fan in the front (120mm) are there any other spots i can add fans to? I like good air flow and i think all cases should have nice air flow. i am really happy with all the review of this case but i just dont no if i can get any a good air flow i plan to OC the fudge out of this 555BE so i would like nice air flow. any helps / tips towards this case would be great.

the Scout has REALLY good air flow stock. but if your worried about it you CAN add a fan to the 5.25inch bay as several of us have done (pictures on the second page) that that makes a world of difference in the already grate case. we have a few members with tall coolers that dont allow for a fan on the top space on the side. (im not sure if the cooler your looking at will allow for it) but they dont have much trouble at all with airflow.

i hope that helped at least a little.if not ask another question and ill try and answer it.

you should get the scout.... i love mine... even if its in a million pices atm XD


----------



## joeyck

thanks a lot thats all i wanted to no i was really scared bout the front fans i have the antec 900 and i love extreme air flow but dam the Storm scout is just so beutiful and i game hard so i love the handle bars XD

so yea the tuniq tower 120mm will take up the top 120mm side fan opticon but the bottom one will be able to be used.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835154001

this is it...

so back to the front 120mm... how exactly do u add the extra fan? (and is there filters in the front for it?)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joeyck* 
thanks a lot thats all i wanted to no i was really scared bout the front fans i have the antec 900 and i love extreme air flow but dam the Storm scout is just so beutiful and i game hard so i love the handle bars XD

so yea the tuniq tower 120mm will take up the top 120mm side fan opticon but the bottom one will be able to be used.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835154001

this is it...

so back to the front 120mm... how exactly do u add the extra fan? (and is there filters in the front for it?)

their are a couple ways we tend to do it around here. first you could get an adapter like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999141&cm_sp=MyNewegg-_-TopSel-_-Pst04DescripTHIS[/URL] (this one allows for HDDS aswell but a few people have a bracket for just a fan but i cant find it off hand). OR you could use somehting as a spacer and build up around the fan and just squish it in their (my favorite cus its cheap). or you could use some wire ties and let it float. or you could get a 140mm and use that because they fit nicely and some of them even allow for the tool-les locks to hold them in place. their are a million other ways to get a fan in the front but those are the ones we use around here the most often.

the whole front bezel has foam filters in it







so the only problem with dust is the hole in the bottom of the bezel but you can fix that with some tape or a sponge if its a problem for you.


----------



## joeyck

alright i like the wire ties lol i could get some string and tie that bad boy up nicely


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joeyck* 
alright i like the wire ties lol i could get some string and tie that bad boy up nicely









that would work too


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Striker, what kind of temps are you getting on your 965be with that h50? i am hoping to order mine tomorrow for delivery on friday along with a new fan controller and replacement fans


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i was just curious what you were getting for performance form the card. when the reactor project is all said and done i wont have a fan on the GPUs any way as i will be ordering a full coverage water block for my 5850 as soon as i get the case back together.

just go with gtx 480 man if u going water block anyway







or get another 5850 and crossfire it instead of going 5870.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Striker, what kind of temps are you getting on your 965be with that h50? i am hoping to order mine tomorrow for delivery on friday along with a new fan controller and replacement fans

im not sure lol. the H50 is sold to another scout in California and the 965BE was sold to a guy i work with yesterday XD

they were both still in boxes waiting for me to finish the project build but i changed my mind on them and went to full WC and an EVGA P55 FTW 200 mobo. and that means i need to get a new proc too so i sold the other mobo and proc to make up for the cash lost...

i should change my sig shouldn't i?

sorry im not of much help today. but i DO know that the H50 will take one to 4ghz easily if you are nice to your voltages. i know if you go ask the H50 group in their thread they will have some one that can help you more than i can..


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
im not sure lol. the H50 is sold to another scout in California and the 965BE was sold to a guy i work with yesterday XD

they were both still in boxes waiting for me to finish the project build but i changed my mind on them and went to full WC and an EVGA P55 FTW 200 mobo. and that means i need to get a new proc too so i sold the other mobo and proc to make up for the cash lost...

i should change my sig shouldn't i?

yes you should and for that i think i deserve your new mobo


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
yes you should and for that i think i deserve your new mobo









lol ok. and i havent even ordered it yet lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188057

thers a link for you though

also. edited last post


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol ok. and i havent even ordered it yet lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188057

thers a link for you though

also. edited last post

Quite nice, i look forward to you sending me your one when you get it


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Quite nice, i look forward to you sending me your one when you get it









ill send it to you for the low low one time only price of $300usd









and back to that GPU thing form earlier. i was just curious. i already have a 5850 in hand so im going to use that on its own but upgrade to CF at some point after the thing is running


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

why are you not going with a 1366 board for?
as im just curious, i am thinking about going with Intel inthe future - finding good boards that support AMD and nVidia cards in SLI/TRI-SLI is really hard and i dont want to have to hack a board for it to work


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
ill send it to you for the low low one time only price of $300usd









and back to that GPU thing form earlier. i was just curious. i already have a 5850 in hand so im going to use that on its own but upgrade to CF at some point after the thing is running

yah man glad u ask dont want u to end up having asus 5870 v2 then not happy with it







anyway in future just get 5850 i wish i have 5850 maybe now i have CF 5850 that was my first plan to have a 5850 on my cm storm scout but i never had the luck to get one last time.. so i end up having gtx 480 instead...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
why are you not going with a 1366 board for?
as im just curious, i am thinking about going with Intel inthe future - finding good boards that support AMD and nVidia cards in SLI/TRI-SLI is really hard and i dont want to have to hack a board for it to work

i actually picked that board over another because it has good (not the best but good) performance. lots of options for stuff (other than procs.... stupid intel) and i dont need an i7 (though it would be nice) but ALOT of it was because its a SEXY board. and it fits the theme of my project MUCH better than my Crosshair 4 did.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

yeah it is VERY nice looking


----------



## Trademark

ouch right after i got my 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoon..

Corsair is going to release a newer better cpu cooling..2 fan included


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
ouch right after i got my 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoon..

Corsair is going to release a newer better cpu cooling..2 fan included









I was literally just reading about the h-70, i heard it's going to be about 129$. Looks nice!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Not sure if i should wait for the H70 or just go with the h50 - heard that it wont be a massive difference in cooling


----------



## Trademark

it will just save u of buying additional aftermarket fan eg. 2x scythe gentle typhoon.
oh well next motherboard/cpu upgrade ill buy that new h-70 im happy with my current setup right now


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

i think i will hold off and see what the H70 does, dont really need the h50 right now but i wont be going over 3.5Ghz until i get it and im fine at 3.5Ghz for now


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
ouch right after i got my 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoon..

Corsair is going to release a newer better cpu cooling..2 fan included









WOW I want this one.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
WOW I want this one.

FOR SURE! Candidate for next tax season build


----------



## Enigma8750

You know they learn so much from the users like us and the forums that we establish like the CMSSC and the H-50 Club. At least we can say that they are learning from the Best R&D Group around in the world. Most of us with and without College Educations and most of us just tinkerers with great imagination.

OCN and the CMSSC
The R&D of the Com Pan Ies.









Mad Scientists









Tinkerers









And Computer Geeks.









And of course our Girl Geeks.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
the fan noise level is not ordinary noise man its really really loud. so trust me on this. if u think a gtx 470 or gtx 480 fan noise level is loud at 70-100% fan speed imagine 4-5x louder than that. for asus 5870 v2











Yay Trademark!! I've been trying to tell people. It's not just a price/ performance margin, even under identical test conditions the 4xx series comes out ahead of the 58xx series. I haven't been able to test out the new high-flow brackets yet but the only time my 480 took more power and produced more heat under identical tests (same settings, same fan speed, the works), was when I was running the one that was defective.

Now I seem to have a stroke of luck "Frigid Chip" on the one card that I can't even push past 80c!

With a good monitor, even TN, not upgrading to IPS, the colors are deeper, the lines are crisper, everything is very much the $100- extra. I don't even know if it's that much on the V2. Is it Trademark??


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

You know they learn so much from the users like us and the forums that we establish like the CMSSC and the H-50 Club. At least we can say that they are learning from the Best R&D Group around in the world. Most of us with and without College Educations and most of us just tinkerers with great imagination.

OCN and the CMSSC
The R&D of the Com Pan Ies.









Mad Scientists









Tinkerers









And Computer Geeks.









And of course our Girl Geeks.


Mmmm....Mad Scientists and Girl geeks.


----------



## imh073p

I thought this was a great vid to share, enjoy!

Modding The Mobo Tray - Advance Guide 101 - by [email protected]







YouTube- Modding The Mobo Tray - Advance Guide 101


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Did I heard someone say girl geeks??


----------



## Enigma8750

Yes You did SM... We are proud to have you here in our house tonight.. Love ya..

Gen. Enigma


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*











Yay Trademark!! I've been trying to tell people. It's not just a price/ performance margin, even under identical test conditions the 4xx series comes out ahead of the 58xx series. I haven't been able to test out the new high-flow brackets yet but the only time my 480 took more power and produced more heat under identical tests (same settings, same fan speed, the works), was when I was running the one that was defective.

Now I seem to have a stroke of luck "Frigid Chip" on the one card that I can't even push past 80c!

With a good monitor, even TN, not upgrading to IPS, the colors are deeper, the lines are crisper, everything is very much the $100- extra. I don't even know if it's that much on the V2. Is it Trademark??


all i can say based on my experience running asus 5870 v2 and gtx 480 in a same set up.. is i would never ever buy asus 5870 v2 ever again. that video card non reference card sux so bad.. sorry but im stating the truth.. i'm happy with my asus gtx 480 now.








btw i saved up about $40 i purchased asus gtx 480 originally $529.99 without tax at bestbuy and price went down to $489.99 (on sale) then went up $499.99 now i believe. the asus 5870 v2 cost $429.99 so its not much of a savings anyway plus gtx 480 is so much better..


----------



## Trademark

BriSleep if i ever going to get 5870 again i rather get the XFX 5870 (original reference edition) or PowerColor HD5870 PCS (Psalmlove said its awesome card and i trusted him) that new non reference card from asus sux....


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


ouch right after i got my 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoon..

Corsair is going to release a newer better cpu cooling..2 fan included










Hey Trademark!!
Ok, I know you're new here and I haven't been around much, and I have been a little behind on the new Tech announcements. I got scooped by 4 days on the release of the Gtx 465.







I was on day 1 with the Evga P55 Classifieds release.







However, before you jump in and buy something you should maybe ask here then sit on your hands and wallet before jumping in and buying something. Then going like this:









I got my PSU for $199- and they sold out, worldwide, 3 days later!







I knew about it because I get thier e-mail newsletter and the Eggs e-zine comes twice a day! I'm a miserly old coot, if I can get $.70- back by showing my VA i.d., I'll do it. All those pennies add up.

Oh, my PSU is this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817194039
Wouldn't it have been silly if I paid full price, when it's going to be discounted for a long time because they're getting into making the 80+ Gold models.

When I'm running regular I read 3 trade magazines & Popular Science, subscribe to many newsletters and do about 4 hours per day of "Studying" of new tech, tech to come and tech being researched. Lately it's been DIY home repair and re-modeling but once that's done it will be fall and I'll become a shut-in again and back into the world of technology.

_@ Y'all tracking our home progress:_ Pulled Stick On tile from the Guest bath, under was a layer of particle board, then mold, then OSB, then mold, then the joists, then junk. Ripped out mold, replaced OSB, then Tony the Tile Guy and family came, moved around tiles in the Living Room (many were broken from some idiot jigsawing the backer board together), can't match it because it's 1993 tile, so we're going another 13" in carpet. then they put in the Guest Bath tile.

Everything came to a stand still for a week because we can't really paint and re-model the Master Bath, take out kitchen wall and put in new doors without the Master Tile being done. This is a pic of Tony and that's his Wet Saw in our new bedroom:









Finished prep on Master Bath, got a drawing of how we want it to come out, then got all the Tile, Accent, Fake Window, recessed shower shelves, Shower Pan and Bench Seat Tile, Border Tile, Grout, Glass tile for around the mirror, the shower head (convertible), everything except the cement. backerboard and the pipe that comes out of the wall, oh, grab bars too.









Don't know if we're going to use the wheelchair rubber dam or a door track yet. Got the front and kitchen doors recieved, gotta re-frame the kitchen door and trim the "Slab" we got for the front. We finished the House to Garage door re-framing (only took 4 days). Chris tore out the kitchen wall where the fridge goes and exposed the frame around the kitchen door so I can see what we're doing, also opened up the Master bath door to prepare for buying a bigger door.

Then, took Mindy out to see the Guest Bath tile floor and found out the Guest bedroom and the Office are about 1" too narrow for her wheelchair!! Dang it, why can't I think of everything??


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trademark*


BriSleep if i ever going to get 5870 again i rather get the XFX 5870 (original reference edition) or PowerColor HD5870 PCS (Psalmlove said its awesome card and i trusted him) that new non reference card from asus sux....


I have one of those for sale actually!! Great price $325-, plus shipping!!

Also have a Chieftec 1000watt PSU for sale.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey Trademark!!
Ok, I know you're new here and I haven't been around much, and I have been a little behind on the new Tech announcements. I got scooped by 4 days on the release of the Gtx 465.







I was on day 1 with the Evga P55 Classifieds release.







However, before you jump in and buy something you should maybe ask here then sit on your hands and wallet before jumping in and buying something. Then going like this:









I got my PSU for $199- and they sold out, worldwide, 3 days later!







I knew about it because I get thier e-mail newsletter and the Eggs e-zine comes twice a day! I'm a miserly old coot, if I can get $.70- back by showing my VA i.d., I'll do it. All those pennies add up.

Oh, my PSU is this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817194039
Wouldn't it have been silly if I paid full price, when it's going to be discounted for a long time because they're getting into making the 80+ Gold models.

When I'm running regular I read 3 trade magazines & Popular Science, subscribe to many newsletters and do about 4 hours per day of "Studying" of new tech, tech to come and tech being researched. Lately it's been DIY home repair and re-modeling but once that's done it will be fall and I'll become a shut-in again and back into the world of technology.

_@ Y'all tracking our home progress:_ Pulled Stick On tile from the Guest bath, under was a layer of particle board, then mold, then OSB, then mold, then the joists, then junk. Ripped out mold, replaced OSB, then Tony the Tile Guy and family came, moved around tiles in the Living Room (many were broken from some idiot jigsawing the backer board together), can't match it because it's 1993 tile, so we're going another 13" in carpet. then they put in the Guest Bath tile.

Everything came to a stand still for a week because we can't really paint and re-model the Master Bath, take out kitchen wall and put in new doors without the Master Tile being done. This is a pic of Tony and that's his Wet Saw in our new bedroom:









Finished prep on Master Bath, got a drawing of how we want it to come out, then got all the Tile, Accent, Fake Window, recessed shower shelves, Shower Pan and Bench Seat Tile, Border Tile, Grout, Glass tile for around the mirror, the shower head (convertible), everything except the cement. backerboard and the pipe that comes out of the wall, oh, grab bars too.









Don't know if we're going to use the wheelchair rubber dam or a door track yet. Got the front and kitchen doors recieved, gotta re-frame the kitchen door and trim the "Slab" we got for the front. We finished the House to Garage door re-framing (only took 4 days). Chris tore out the kitchen wall where the fridge goes and exposed the frame around the kitchen door so I can see what we're doing, also opened up the Master bath door to prepare for buying a bigger door.

Then, took Mindy out to see the Guest Bath tile floor and found out the Guest bedroom and the Office are about 1" too narrow for her wheelchair!! Dang it, why can't I think of everything??










cool thx man


----------



## Trademark

thats a nice PSU man.

my antec truepower 750 w cable(semi modular) kinda sux.. im having a problem connecting my sata cable/sata power cable to both of my HARD Drive and Optical/dvd drive.. if i move my dvd drive on top area. so now my optical drive is in 2nd top instead of top area.. so i might end up using 2 cable instead of just one.. for both...


----------



## Trademark




----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 









Those type of connectors are the best, because you can remove them and position them anywhere on the cable you want, or if you're handy with a soldering iron, you can create any length of cable you need using those connectors.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Those type of connectors are the best, because you can remove them and position them anywhere on the cable you want, or if you're handy with a soldering iron, you can create any length of cable you need using those connectors.

i havent done soldering iron in 10+years








anyway is there a way for me to buy those type of cable in a store ??
since my antec cable kinda sux its short... i dont wanna use 2 cable just for my 1 dvd and 1 hard drive....


----------



## Enigma8750

*Bri.. I miss you man.. I don't see you like I used to and I just want to say, thanks for dropping in and seeing us. Semper Fi Bri.. Do or Die...








*

Is that belly button peircing okay with 35-10


----------



## mr-Charles

....jst a bit off topic for a sec: 
...boy, for having that rank of "General", seem's you sure get all the GREAT picture/pose's







& Salute's to B recognize, 
for a lot of the "*Friend's*_benefit's" ! ! !







. . . . . . .Hey thar Gen. E., and, as well as all for here.....







...
...{jst thought i'd pop in with a short one} . . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Charles... I thought you dropped off the Planet. Don't stay on leave too long troop, we need you here with your brothers.

Hope all is well and gets even better.. Love to all my troops.

Gen. E.


----------



## K10

new psu


----------



## BriSleep

Dang E, you make it really hard to stay away!!
The older part of me loves the red head, except every red head I've ever met was a 5 letter word (yes I had to count on my fingers), maybe it's a dye job?? The younger says go for the belly button with my teeth!









About then, the married part smacks me across the face and says "Whatcha lookin at!" Naw, it's alright to look, she knows she's the one we're re-building the house for!!

Belly button bauble: Yes, it's ok with regs, as long as it doesn't show through her uniform she can get away with it.







If her job is as a baton twirler in a parade then, no, take it out while on duty. Heh heh!

Did a big oops today, yesterday the kids (Chris and his chicky poo) took out the kitchen wall we wanted out, left the studs for me, being the trained carpenter and all. So, I cut the joints that the wires ran through with the jig saw, on the holes, knocked out the wood to free up the (electric) wires, then checked where the 3 studs were nailed. Not like thier supposed to be, of course, why would anyone do what they're supposed to do on my house?? Took my framing hammer & whacked out the center post, it was nailed both sides on the bottom, one side top, this 2x4 is 13ft long! So, I hit it with a good swing.







Kerack!!! I even yelled TIMBERRRR!! 'Cause Chris was working on the kitchen door. Well the thing cut loose on both ends, skittered across the tile floor, bounced on the wire on the way down and swung back up to smack me a good one right on the jaw line! Chris, doing what he was taught, had spun around to watch the wood fall and saw it happen. Oh @#$^^$! Did you break a tooth?
I said forget the tooth, it's a gold crown, it'll last longer than this house, what did it do to my face?? He said, you got cut good! Nothing new in my life, I have so many scars it's hard to tell _*if*_ one ends and another begins! I said Mindy'll kill me! So, right away I said, I got out of line and you had to hit me!

After the laughing stopped I put some Neosporin and a bandage on it and got yelled at when I got home. Ho Hum!!

Then I was in the office, looking on a website for a door big enough that swings the right way to put in the Master bath. Of course they don't make pre-hungs like that so we'll have to buy a slab with a hole and customize it. Right then, someone trys to jack my laptop from the street!!







Intrusion prevention popped up and I turned off the Wi-fi and it was all over with. Of course I said Dang!! Wish my Computer equipment was here and I could have sent the invader a destructive worm.

See ya guys this weekend, hopefully with an update on the tile job.


----------



## Enigma8750

Bri.. This is turning into an adventure of Mammoth proportions. Are you ever gonna make it through this whole ordeal. Of course you are.. But Wow.. Your life is so eventful nowadays.. Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Gen. E.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Bri.. This is turning into an adventure of Mammoth proportions. Are you ever gonna make it through this whole ordeal. Of course you are.. But Wow.. Your life is so eventful nowadays.. Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Gen. E.


Oh yeah, we're actually within about 15 days of moving if we can get the Master Bath done this weekend. So we should be all moved in by the end of August.







Which happens to be exactly what Mindy said when it all started. After that is just trim work, things I'm picky about but don't need other people there to do.


----------



## Carniflex

Thermaltake Frio cooler seems to fit in there, although the fit is relatively tight. Upper side fan mount will be blocked (unless you mount the fan outside ofc







)

It was possible to mount the cooler without removing the motherboard, but it was a bit tricky (it's about 1 kg cooler). On motherboard in my sig ram slot closest to the CPU is covered by the pushing fan on the cooler. As I have ram without heatsinks then this is not a problem for me as there is about 1 cm from top of the ram to the bottom of the fan, so mine fits fine, but rams with high heatsinks would not fin.


----------



## Striker36

looks good carn!

needs a little cable management but other than that it looks really good









BRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my hands are ALL scar tissue is seams lol







glad to hear some progress is being made on the house!! dont you just LOVE when people building stuff dont follow code/how it should be done?

Charles! WHERE DID YOU GO!?!?!? dosent mater any more! your back now. thats the important part









Gen. E where do you find all theses lovely ladies?! its always a new one! quite impressive


----------



## Trademark

being a general i think thats one of the privileges fine girls left and right......


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carniflex* 









Thermaltake Frio cooler seems to fit in there, although the fit is relatively tight. Upper side fan mount will be blocked (unless you mount the fan outside ofc







)

It was possible to mount the cooler without removing the motherboard, but it was a bit tricky (it's about 1 kg cooler). On motherboard in my sig ram slot closest to the CPU is covered by the pushing fan on the cooler. As I have ram without heatsinks then this is not a problem for me as there is about 1 cm from top of the ram to the bottom of the fan, so mine fits fine, but rams with high heatsinks would not fin.

wow cables, cables, cables - is there a case under all them cables?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
wow cables, cables, cables - is there a case under all them cables?









Hehe. Indeed, should be somewhere there.

In more serious note tho it's not that bad. Have cheapest available (non modular) 750 W PSU in the local market and the cables are too short to drag them under the motherboard. It kinda works. Have few extra fans to compensate for the mess of wires. Bottom side one is one of those coolermaster 2000 rpm 90 cfm ones (that for some reason refuses to go over 1500) and one extra 120 mm Xsilence one sucking air in from front thru upper 5.25'' bays.

Can do 4 GHz, but the volts sneak too high for everyday use. So it's 3.85 GHz rock stable 24/7 even under that mess









Overall I quite love the case. A bit heavier than I assumed it to be with everything inside. I carry it around every day and alltogehter it's around 15 kg. So not something that is comfortable to drag around, but it's kinda rugged enough.

If I would start now with it with the knowledge that I have now then I would prolly get some lighter mATX case though. If I would find suitable motherboard ofc for my needs.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

My new fans and fan controller get here tomorrow - this is when i will be redoing my cabling


----------



## MisterNoisy

Thanks again to Enigma8750 for CM V6 fitment info in the Scout! Just got everything assembled, and thought I'd share the results.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy* 
Thanks again to Enigma8750 for CM V6 fitment info in the Scout! Just got everything assembled, and thought I'd share the results.










looks good man


----------



## Trademark

Man i'm tempting to get this
http://www.amazon.com/Internal-Blu-r...f=pd_rhf_p_t_1

so i dont have to use 2 dvd/blue ray slot in my optical drive...


----------



## Striker36

blue-ray......


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey "Bri"... do you know this Chick.










She Said she was from out west but there is something fishy about this Dutchess.


----------



## simtafa

So I changed the orientation of the Cooler Master Hyper 212+. I thought I'd share the result with you guys. In my opinion, for a-$20 cpu cooler, I am happy.

It was originally in a push/pull config blowing out from the rear of the case. I read some reviews of the cooler. People were getting far better results than I was getting. So I thought I'd play with it a little. Also I heard about the IC Diamond thermal paste. I thought why not give it a chance since it was on sale at a local retail store.

I changed the orientation of the cooler blowing out from the top 140 mm fan. At first, I disabled the side fan. I checked the results and saw that it was not affecting the cpu temp but affecting the graphics card. (GPU temps raised a little at idle. I guess it was blowing right at it. IDK.) Then I re-enabled it. The most affects the overall temp is the fan I added in the drive bay. It's a 120 mm blue led low-spin fan. I am contemplating whether I put a 140-mm in there or not. Would it be worth it? Anyways...

I run prime95 for about two hours. Because it said for IC Diamond to take effect it needed 2 hours. And then I left the pc alone overnight. In the morning, I checked the results and recorded them.

CPU Temps at idle:
Core #1:39
Core #2:39
Core #3:29
Core #4:35
Average: 35.5
CPU Temps at %100 load:
Core #1:58
Core #2:58
Core #3:48
Core #4:54
Average: 54.5

I haven't overclocked it, yet as I don't need it to be overclocked. Although the Gigabyte Smart Boost is on. (which provides %15 extra when needed.)

I got some pictures for you all. Funny I didn't pay attention the cooler master logo on the cooler so it's upside down.

About that IC Diamond paste, it only gave me about 2-3 C over the stock paste. So go figure. But it is cool to tell your friends your CPU is cooled by 7 carat diamonds.







They are very intrigued by it.

As always, any comments, suggestions, donations (towards my graphics card upgrade







) are welcomed. Thanks y'all.


----------



## simtafa

got a new gaming mouse I had to show off.







It is this guy from newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...reaper%20edgef

It was a pretty good deal I couldn't resist it.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carniflex*












Nice rig, just need some serious cable management. Try to hide everything you possibly can behind the mobo tray and tie it down. Cheers!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy*












Nice Scout for sure, just wondering why the hdd is upside down. Was it for for cable management?


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


blue-ray......










yah man i have a asus bluray and asus dvd rw but i wanna save some space on optical drive so i might get that one instead and give my old one to my cousin...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

i will upload some pics of my new setup tomorrow - will all new fans and GTX 470








i decided to wait on the H50 to see what the H70 is like, also considering the ECO but the H50 seems a bit better and easier to install


----------



## Trademark

General E , 
man i just found out we have a retailer here selling those scythe gentle typhoon ap-15 i might get some more on monday they said they should have it on stock at 4:30pm tonight







cant believe i have to wait 1 week when i order mine at amazon.com didnt know we have a retailer here selling those LOL... anyway is this any good?http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-S-FLEX-...0522330&sr=8-9

im thinking of getting that instead of ap 15 for my push/pull darn ap 14 not strong enough i might end up replacing all my fan in cm storm scout and use scythe gentle typhoon and replace those 2 140mm with better fan .. do u know any good 140mm fan atleast 2x better than the stock?


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Nice Scout for sure, just wondering why the hdd is upside down. Was it for for cable management?


Thanks!

Yea - the SATA power cable serves both the HDD and the optical drive, and the combination of that cable's short length and the connector's orientation made mounting the HDD right-side up impossible without using a second SATA power cable. Everything was a tight enough fit behind the right-side door as it was.

I've had HDDs upside down before, and the only issues are dust and aesthetics, so I plan on making a SATA power cable that gives me a bit more slack later on.


----------



## JDUB_68

Hey everybody, super quick question, I'm getting a free 8800 gtx from my boss at work and just wanted to check really quickly if it'll fit in the Storm Scout case?


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDUB_68*


Hey everybody, super quick question, I'm getting a free 8800 gtx from my boss at work and just wanted to check really quickly if it'll fit in the Storm Scout case?


8800GTX is not that big its small same size with ati radeon 5770 or a bit shorter. therefore it should fit nicely .


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy*


Thanks!

Yea - the SATA power cable serves both the HDD and the optical drive, and the combination of that cable's short length and the connector's orientation made mounting the HDD right-side up impossible without using a second SATA power cable. Everything was a tight enough fit behind the right-side door as it was.

I've had HDDs upside down before, and the only issues are dust and aesthetics, so I plan on making a SATA power cable that gives me a bit more slack later on.


Aha ya i figured there was a reason, yup doesnt damage the drive so its all good. You might try making a hdd cover to hide the hdd and its a good place to put some spare cables if you had any, Cheers! Go Scouts









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


i will upload some pics of my new setup tomorrow - will all new fans and GTX 470








i decided to wait on the H50 to see what the H70 is like, also considering the ECO but the H50 seems a bit better and easier to install


I would wait for the h-70 but at 129$ it wont be cheap, the h50 does just fine with the amd chips. Im thinking there should be a huge influx of sales on the h50 once the h70 comes out.


----------



## Striker36

mmmmmmmmm water stuff..........















D
the reactor is going to be getting all wet in a couple weeks


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


mmmmmmmmm water stuff..........















D
the reactor is going to be getting all wet in a couple weeks










Ohh.. I am so excited to see how it turns out.. Well done Scout and rep up for the great purchase of just the right parts.

Gen E.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


mmmmmmmmm water stuff..........















D
*the reactor is going to be getting all wet in a couple week*s










I hope not, that could cost a lot of money







Can't wait to see the results


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I hope not, that could cost a lot of money







Can't wait to see the results










i cant wait to finish this damn thing lol. i still need to order a couple more parts... like most of them


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


So I changed the orientation of the Cooler Master Hyper 212+. I thought I'd share the result with you guys. In my opinion, for a-$20 cpu cooler, I am happy.

It was originally in a push/pull config blowing out from the rear of the case. I read some reviews of the cooler. People were getting far better results than I was getting. So I thought I'd play with it a little. Also I heard about the IC Diamond thermal paste. I thought why not give it a chance since it was on sale at a local retail store.

I changed the orientation of the cooler blowing out from the top 140 mm fan. At first, I disabled the side fan. I checked the results and saw that it was not affecting the cpu temp but affecting the graphics card. (GPU temps raised a little at idle. I guess it was blowing right at it. IDK.) Then I re-enabled it. The most affects the overall temp is the fan I added in the drive bay. It's a 120 mm blue led low-spin fan. I am contemplating whether I put a 140-mm in there or not. Would it be worth it? Anyways...

I run prime95 for about two hours. Because it said for IC Diamond to take effect it needed 2 hours. And then I left the pc alone overnight. In the morning, I checked the results and recorded them.

CPU Temps at idle:
Core #1:39
Core #2:39
Core #3:29
Core #4:35
Average: 35.5
CPU Temps at %100 load:
Core #1:58
Core #2:58
Core #3:48
Core #4:54
Average: 54.5

I haven't overclocked it, yet as I don't need it to be overclocked. Although the Gigabyte Smart Boost is on. (which provides %15 extra when needed.)

I got some pictures for you all. Funny I didn't pay attention the cooler master logo on the cooler so it's upside down.

About that IC Diamond paste, it only gave me about 2-3 C over the stock paste. So go figure. But it is cool to tell your friends your CPU is cooled by 7 carat diamonds.







They are very intrigued by it.

As always, any comments, suggestions, donations (towards my graphics card upgrade







) are welcomed. Thanks y'all.



Your parts look great but I wanted to help you with your wire Management.



















I like to buy them is cases like this.









First you need to get some wire-ties and place them in the area where my white arrows are but it is a great build my man.. really nice.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Your parts look great but I wanted to help you with your wire Management.



















I like to buy them is cases like this.









First you need to get some wire-ties and place them in the area where my white arrows are but it is a great build my man.. really nice.


Thanks for the tips. Actually, I am not happy that cpu power cable runs from there. I am gonna work on that. Also I have to work on the wires that are hanging from the cooler. The reason for that from previous setup I had the wires zip-tied to top of the case so they were out of sight. Now that I turned the cooler 90 degree they are exposed. I have a set of wire ties just like the ones you suggested except mines are black and white. I guess this setup is alright until I board on the water cooling train and that's not gonna happen until the price is right. Thanks again.


----------



## Jplaz

Hey storm scouters, I'm taking apart my case now and I'm gonna do some light mods on it. Be on the lookout for a thread later tonight or on Sunday.


----------



## Trademark

crappy cover








and some crappy video of my gaming pc..







YouTube- ASUS GTX 480,P7P55D Pro,i5 750,Corsair H50


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 








crappy cover








and some crappy video of my gaming pc.. YouTube- ASUS GTX 480,P7P55D Pro,i5 750,Corsair H50

Looks alot better! Rep+


----------



## Trademark

thanks imh073p


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Aha ya i figured there was a reason, yup doesnt damage the drive so its all good. You might try making a hdd cover to hide the hdd and its a good place to put some spare cables if you had any, Cheers! Go Scouts

So I was about to toss the 'box full of boxes' I put all the detritus of building my new rig in, but I spotted the blister pack for my RAM hiding in there - the back was a nice flat piece of transparent plastic that's just bigger than the HDD.

I trimmed it to the size of the drive with _just_ a little extra to make for a snug friction fit in the drive bay directly atop the HDD, and it's now my interim dust cover. Since it's completely clear, you don't even notice it's there.


----------



## baldo_1013

upgrade itch


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
upgrade itch













































nice man.
i miss ur old one the cable management on ur old one looks really nice


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
upgrade itch








(Images snipped)

Nice hardware and great cabling! What fans are those? They look like they glow orange.


----------



## Trademark

err is that transformer cooler? looks like the decepticon and autobot logo so cool


----------



## Trademark

BTW guys I wanna buy a nice Hard Drive drivebay Cover for my storm scout if anyone have the time to make one for me pls send me a pm







i dont have the right tool to cut things.. so if anyone have the time to willing to make me one pls send me a pm thx .


----------



## baldo_1013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy* 
Nice hardware and great cabling! What fans are those? They look like they glow orange.

The fans are xigmateks--> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-015-_-Product


----------



## Enigma8750

I will cut you one and a wire cover for you as well.. I will work out the price and shipping later..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jplaz* 
Hey storm scouters, I'm taking apart my case now and I'm gonna do some light mods on it. Be on the lookout for a thread later tonight or on Sunday.

Uhhh yea.. A New Case from a new member.. I am happy... Yea I am...


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I will cut you one and a wire cover for you as well.. I will work out the price and shipping later..

sweet thanks man


----------



## DefecTalisman

Whats up guys, been busy for the last week organising our new(2nd hand) car









Well here she is (stock standard, only got her yesterday)



























Only thing that I am not so keen on is the blue over the top stripes, I like the side stripes though. She will get some love and attention as soon as we have recovered from the knock of getting her(she has no name yet, but as her character shows its self the name will fall into place)

Also finished a couple of things on the scout, got photos, just need to find the time to upload them and update my work log. I painted the 5.25" quick drive clips successfully and have them back in the case looking pretty good.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

How the hell do you remove the 140mm fan on the front and the 120mm fan on the back - so freaking tight that i cant do ANY that can get them out - any ideas?

i got the top 140mm done easily, got the 2 on the side changed as well but i need to get the 120mm on the back and the 140mm on the front removable, so that i can change the 140mm and have the 120mm ready to be removed when i get the ECO/H50/H70


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Also i have a Zalman Fan controller which WONT work with the stock fans due to them bing the Molex connection so i have 1 on the MB and 1 not working







but i cant even remove it!

Anyway i COULD put the Freezer Pro 7 fan on the Zalman - would this be a good idea? i was planning on putting it on there and leaving it at 100% all the time


----------



## Trademark

the one in the back the 120mm is as easy as the top one..
the front fan u need to removed the front cover first then just slide it.its kinda hard to put it back though since theres not much space... also make sure to removed ur hard drive first so u have space to work around...
for more info check the first page of this thread..


----------



## Trademark

Testing my new Push and Pull Configuration running Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15 only got 5 celcius increase compare to my ap 14 oh well...







YouTube- My Gaming PC


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Also i have a Zalman Fan controller which WONT work with the stock fans due to them bing the Molex connection so i have 1 on the MB and 1 not working







but i cant even remove it!

Anyway i COULD put the Freezer Pro 7 fan on the Zalman - would this be a good idea? i was planning on putting it on there and leaving it at 100% all the time

That freezer Pro fan is a 90 MM fan I believe but it is a really good and quiet fan. Just remember to use the rubber tie downs for it and it should be fine at 100 percent.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
How the hell do you remove the 140mm fan on the front and the 120mm fan on the back - so freaking tight that i cant do ANY that can get them out - any ideas?

i got the top 140mm done easily, got the 2 on the side changed as well but i need to get the 120mm on the back and the 140mm on the front removable, so that i can change the 140mm and have the 120mm ready to be removed when i get the ECO/H50/H70

The front can be a bugger bear. I have had people break the fan to get it out but it is possible to push it out once you have all of your screws pulled out


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Whats up guys, been busy for the last week organising our new(2nd hand) car









Well here she is (stock standard, only got her yesterday)



























Only thing that I am not so keen on is the blue over the top stripes, I like the side stripes though. She will get some love and attention as soon as we have recovered from the knock of getting her(she has no name yet, but as her character shows its self the name will fall into place)

Also finished a couple of things on the scout, got photos, just need to find the time to upload them and update my work log. I painted the 5.25" quick drive clips successfully and have them back in the case looking pretty good.

That car looks like a Golf from the side. Nice big front rallye Lights in the front.. Nice.. And the color is sweet.. Enjoy driving the stuffing out of it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That car looks like a Golf from the side. Nice big front rallye Lights in the front.. Nice.. And the color is sweet.. Enjoy driving the stuffing out of it.






































its a focus. and aside form them being front wheal drive they are pretty sweet little cars.....

but the Europeans get the good one.... its awd.... but ford is stoping production on that one next year (2011)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
The front can be a bugger bear. I have had people break the fan to get it out but it is possible to push it out once you have all of your screws pulled out

Plus it will only come out the non-window side.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
its a focus. and aside form them being front wheal drive they are pretty sweet little cars.....

but the Europeans get the good one.... its awd.... but ford is stoping production on that one next year (2011)

NUhh!!! It's a Fiesta. My friend has the TDI one.


----------



## LokSupguller

I'm beginning to launch a mod on my CM Storm scout for watercooling later the end of this year. I've been collecting watercooling parts little by little with the money i earn. I so far have an XSPC radiator, a Swiftech Apogee GTZ block, some barbs+clamps, a reservoir, and the CM Storm scout itself!

Here are the plans, i've tried to make it as 'in scale' as possible.



Ok, to explain it to people who are like '***' to my diagram ATM.
The fans on my radiator are exhaust, and yes, they are exhausting downwards. The 'HDD bay' is put onto its side, yes, i have measured the distance and it can definitely fit
(the length between 5.25" bay and bottom of case was 19cm, the false floor will be up to the height of the PSU which is 9cm and that means I'll have 10cm of space to fit the HDD bay which is 9cm wide, 1cm to fit all the extra widths) One end of the bay is already attached with a sheet of metal, and the other is left dangling. A sheet of acrylic screwing the feet parallel will fix the job up quick.

The HDD bay has holes at the sides right? So the air is passing through the HDDs which are mounted vertically and through the RAD. The airflow separator explains itself.

The acrylic floor will have a meshed rectangle in it to allow air to be sucked through it.
I have mounted the pump into the first HDD slot in the bay, and its nozzles will be poking out of the acrylic base of the HDD bay.

I've made a pair of 80mm fan mounters to mount it on PCI area. Yes, it is taking in air from the BACK. The cool air will travel along the side of the Graphics card (which acts like a mini wall to separate the different air flow paths from the top half and bottom half) and eventually be sucked into the radiator.

The top half is simple, air coming from the front fan, blowing over RAM and northbridge and ending up exhausted outside. Here's the airflow diagram:


I'm very excited on this mod, but I have some concerns before I move on to modding.

I bought the XSPC radiator (rx240) second hand and it didn't come with mounting screws. I know, on the manufacturer page it says '6-32 screws'.
But they don't seem to be right, i try screwing a fan onto the radiator and the screw just slips through easily, some holes give a little resistance and then they slip. How will I mount the fans without using zip-ties or glue? Help!


----------



## Bradey

^ if you make a new window you can mount the rad on the window
and not have to mode the whole system(yes i know it is fun)
looks good


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That car looks like a Golf from the side. Nice big front rallye Lights in the front.. Nice.. And the color is sweet.. Enjoy driving the stuffing out of it.






































Thanks Gen E. (just don't like the golf comment, this thing is made to eat them for breakfast). Its a little pocket rocket.

Its a 2006 Ford Fiesta







2.0, with 59000km on the clock.
Top speed 210km stock(there a vids on you tube with stage 2 converstions that clock out the 240km/h dial at 7000rmp),
0-100km/h in 8.6 stock,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
its a focus. and aside form them being front wheal drive they are pretty sweet little cars.....

but the Europeans get the good one.... its awd.... but ford is stoping production on that one next year (2011)

I wish I could get a Focus







(Sport Technologies), but I am more than happy with my Fiesta







(Sport Technologies). I think you might be thinking of the Focus RS(Rally Sport) which can have a all wheel drive mod done to it and yeah we don't get it here









Quote:


Originally Posted by *simtafa* 
NUhh!!! It's a Fiesta. My friend has the TDI one.

Yep, except this one standard has no problems leaving behind any car in its subcompact class.

I had a little dice with a VW Scirocco 2.0 tsi yesterday and was the victor. The guy nailed me on the up hill(caught me unawares in the bottom of 2nd), stopped at the lights and it was on, I had a good cars distance on him about 500m and 2 lights bends latter









I already changed the interior light to a red LED to comliment the red inserts in the bucket seats









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly* 
I'm beginning to launch a mod on my CM Storm scout for watercooling later the end of this year. I've been collecting watercooling parts little by little with the money i earn. I so far have an XSPC radiator, a Swiftech Apogee GTZ block, some barbs+clamps, a reservoir, and the CM Storm scout itself!

Here are the plans, i've tried to make it as 'in scale' as possible.



Just a observation, the fan thats on top the hdd cage might whine a little and will have to work really hard to pull air out the sides like that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly* 
I bought the XSPC radiator (rx240) second hand and it didn't come with mounting screws. I know, on the manufacturer page it says '6-32 screws'.
But they don't seem to be right, i try screwing a fan onto the radiator and the screw just slips through easily, some holes give a little resistance and then they slip. How will I mount the fans without using zip-ties or glue? Help!

hmm, are they m4(6-32) screws, if they are and they don't work maybe the thread is buggered on the rad. You could try using a small lock nut behind(maybe epoxy it in place) or re tap the hole to a m5 thread maybe.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Whats up guys, been busy for the last week organising our new(2nd hand) car









Well here she is (stock standard, only got her yesterday)



























Only thing that I am not so keen on is the blue over the top stripes, I like the side stripes though. She will get some love and attention as soon as we have recovered from the knock of getting her(she has no name yet, but as her character shows its self the name will fall into place)

Also finished a couple of things on the scout, got photos, just need to find the time to upload them and update my work log. I painted the 5.25" quick drive clips successfully and have them back in the case looking pretty good.

To quote Jeremy Clarkson _"I love a fast Ford"_ NICE! Defect.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
the one in the back the 120mm is as easy as the top one..
the front fan u need to removed the front cover first then just slide it.its kinda hard to put it back though since theres not much space... also make sure to removed ur hard drive first so u have space to work around...
for more info check the first page of this thread..

Believe me mine isnt, i have tried and tried and i just simply havent been able to get it off and i am worried if i try any harder i will f*** the screws up and wont be able get them out at all

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That freezer Pro fan is a 90 MM fan I believe but it is a really good and quiet fan. Just remember to use the rubber tie downs for it and it should be fine at 100 percent.

by rubber ties, you mean the ones that come with the the Freezer Pro? if so then i still have all that on and everything so it should be okay, as i am going to be getting H50/H70/ECO could i then connect the fan on that to the Zalman - i believe it has 2 fans? (1 at the end and one inside the actual unit?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
The front can be a bugger bear. I have had people break the fan to get it out but it is possible to push it out once you have all of your screws pulled out

You telling me, i have tried and tried and nothing has worked i might have to see if i can get hold of a drill or something as if i keep trying with screw driver i will end up stripping the screws


----------



## Fallen Angel -X




----------



## GoodInk

I'm thinking about playing with my fans some, one draw back I can see is hot air blowing over the ram, but they are under clocked from 1.7v to 1.6v OCZ Reapers so I think they should be able to handle it and they should get some cool air from the top fan. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I'm thinking about playing with my fans some, one draw back I can see is hot air blowing over the ram, but they are under clocked from 1.7v to 1.6v OCZ Reapers so I think they should be able to handle it and they should get some cool air from the top fan. What do you guys think?











We've been through this before. A computer is more efficiently cooled by bringing in cool air from the front and exhausting out the rear and top. That is why for it's size the Storm Scout is quite the little cooling friendly case .


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Right tried to hook up the fan on my Freezer Pro to my Zalman fan controller, didnt work








the fan on the Freezer Pro is a 4pin but the fan conteoller is a 3pin - so wont connect
will i have this problem with the H50/H70/ECO?


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Right tried to hook up the fan on my Freezer Pro to my Zalman fan controller, didnt work








the fan on the Freezer Pro is a 4pin but the fan conteoller is a 3pin - so wont connect
will i have this problem with the H50/H70/ECO?

It should still be able to connect to a 3pin just wont have the PWM function of the fan thats what the forth pin is for, but you would be better to have that fan connected to mobo cpu header.

As for the H50/H70/Ecco coolers, well depending on whether you use different fans on for push pull they too should be able to connect to your fan controller,


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Right tried to hook up the fan on my Freezer Pro to my Zalman fan controller, didnt work








the fan on the Freezer Pro is a 4pin but the fan conteoller is a 3pin - so wont connect
will i have this problem with the H50/H70/ECO?

You need to connect the pump on the H50/H70/ECO to the CPU Fan header on your motherboard and make sure it is set at 100% in the BIOS and the fan to a fan header or headers if your using push/pull so that you can be assured you'll be getting full control over the CPU cooling. Use fan controller for all other case fans


----------



## Crucial09

hey got the new fiberglass side panel! looks good. I like it.

and got two 10inch subwoofers in a bandpass case! bumps really loud =]


----------



## GoodInk

If anyone is looking at the Cooler Master drive bay to hdd adapter for cooling, don't. It sucks air in ok, but it doesn't blow it out the back. It just kind makes a vortex and doesn't feed the CPU any cool air, it might even be pulling air away from it. I tried putting a higher cfm fan in and it does the same thing. So I put the 140mm fan I replaced from the top and HOLY LOW IDLE TEMPS!!! With 23.2C ambient temp, the CPU is sitting at 24C!!!







The Megahalems has some big time


























Edit:Added this pic of ambient temp of 23.9C sitting at 23C, maybe my alarm clock is the most accurate but it is close, lol.


----------



## K10

Teehee

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...l#post10208032


----------



## Bradey

nice lol


----------



## PsalmLove

Hey guys. Moved to a new place over the week. I hate moving. My body hurts in muscles I never knew I had lol.

New digs means new pix!














































Look ma, no cables =] I think it was worth the two hours I took to cable manage everything in the room including the aircon lol


----------



## Bradey

are they invisible?
nice job
wifi = easy setup lol


----------



## PsalmLove

Hehe unfortunately I don't have a good wifi router. I have a basic one just for my lappie if I'm downstairs and my iPod if I'm taking a poop and want to read the news loool. So everything in my room is wired, including my gf's desk which is on the other side of the room. I just really spent around 2 hours hiding everything. Fun for the first hour only. lol

My desk is custom built, had a small shelf attached on the underside to hide all the cables. =]


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
Hey guys. Moved to a new place over the week. I hate moving. My body hurts in muscles I never knew I had lol.

New digs means new pix!














































Look ma, no cables =] I think it was worth the two hours I took to cable manage everything in the room including the aircon lol

God Bless Our Snipers indeed!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
It should still be able to connect to a 3pin just wont have the PWM function of the fan thats what the forth pin is for, but you would be better to have that fan connected to mobo cpu header.

As for the H50/H70/Ecco coolers, well depending on whether you use different fans on for push pull they too should be able to connect to your fan controller,

the connections for the Zalman use 3pin, i tried to connect th 4pin connection of the Freezer Pro to it - it DIDNT work - and simply wont fit
yeah i am sure the fans that i do go with will fit, as i will likely go with the Sharkoon 2k rpm ones, like i have at the moment and they fit fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
You need to connect the pump on the H50/H70/ECO to the CPU Fan header on your motherboard and make sure it is set at 100% in the BIOS and the fan to a fan header or headers if your using push/pull so that you can be assured you'll be getting full control over the CPU cooling. Use fan controller for all other case fans

How do i set it to 100% in the BIOS? could i make the Freezer Pro that i am using now run at 100% via the BIOS as well?

I was thinking of connecting the Push/Pull fans (Sharkoon 2k rpm) fans onto my Fan Controller and having them set at 100% the whole time, and allow me to run the other system fans at say about 50%-75% when doing normal things and run them at 100% when i game - they are right where my GTX 470 is, so i hope that will help with cooling that a bit - need to get Afterburner as well and see about setting a manual fan profile for it - once i get the power cables back tomorrow


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
the connections for the Zalman use 3pin, i tried to connect th 4pin connection of the Freezer Pro to it - it DIDNT work - and simply wont fit
yeah i am sure the fans that i do go with will fit, as i will likely go with the Sharkoon 2k rpm ones, like i have at the moment and they fit fine.

How do i set it to 100% in the BIOS? could i make the Freezer Pro that i am using now run at 100% via the BIOS as well?

I was thinking of connecting the Push/Pull fans (Sharkoon 2k rpm) fans onto my Fan Controller and having them set at 100% the whole time, and allow me to run the other system fans at say about 50%-75% when doing normal things and run them at 100% when i game - they are right where my GTX 470 is, so i hope that will help with cooling that a bit - need to get Afterburner as well and see about setting a manual fan profile for it - once i get the power cables back tomorrow

Well first I have to apologize, when I posted the BIOS suggestion I thought I was in another thread and was talking about my board, but it should be similar in your board. You want to look for something like HARDWARE MONITOR in your BIOS and see if you can change the fan profile or it may be already set to 100%. For sure if you're going to be OCing disable quiet and cool in the BIOS.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Well first I have to apologize, when I posted the BIOS suggestion I thought I was in another thread and was talking about my board, but it should be similar in your board. You want to look for something like HARDWARE MONITOR in your BIOS and see if you can change the fan profile or it may be already set to 100%. For sure if you're going to be OCing disable quiet and cool in the BIOS.

Okay thanks for the info, i think i have Quiet and Cool disabled - thats the thing that keeps the fan running low until it hits a certain temp right?


----------



## Trademark

@ PsalmLove

nice setup man


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## ArmageddonAsh

@ PsalmLove - freaking sweet setup - only let down - the wallpaper to me its Meh, not really that great but the rest is sweet









didnt want to quote so many pictures


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
Hey guys. Moved to a new place over the week. I hate moving. My body hurts in muscles I never knew I had lol.

New digs means new pix!














































Look ma, no cables =] I think it was worth the two hours I took to cable manage everything in the room including the aircon lol

Makes me want 3 monitors


----------



## DQ Hero

man i miss my scout, i mean i love my haf but i ripped my scout apart and modded the hell out of it.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

So annoyed that my back exhaust fan (120mm) fan doesnt work








i have reconnected it several time and everything and it just wont work
So annoyed, i wanted to get it ready to be replaced with a H50/H70/ECO but not only does the fan not work now but i cant get it unscrewed









To counter it i have the 140mm fan going at full speed so i dont think i am losing that much performance (heat wise) i am getting a bit higher start up (now hitting 39) but i am averaging around 28c i havent tried gaming yet as i am waiting for my power cables

You think it will be safe to game with it being that the 120mm fan doesnt work?

Any tips on how to get the god dam fan off as well as the 140mm fan on the front - i have tried and tried they are on there SO freaking tight!


----------



## DefecTalisman

I have finished some stuff on the scout and eventually uploaded pics









More in work log


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Wow nice mods

Love it!


----------



## Enigma8750

Before I forget.. Here is a good example of Cable Management in the back of the case









Work By gwpjr.

*Ohh and this is the Most moded Storm Scout that I have ever seen IMO.








*


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

VERY nice cable management, mine SUCKS...ALOT lol


----------



## Striker36

angle grinders are fun....









just sayin.....









and Defec. NICE. i really love the new mesh up front. looks SO different. but eerily familiar (if that makes since any where out of my head points for you!)


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


hey got the new fiberglass side panel! looks good. I like it.

and got two 10inch subwoofers in a bandpass case! bumps really loud =]











Is that your Sub for the computer.. if so.. I am very impressed.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


I have finished some stuff on the scout and eventually uploaded pics









More in work log




































































































OH MAN! Now I got Peni...uh I mean modders envy







That grill is sick nice!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

This is a sad day, i have picked what case will be my new case - Mountain Mods Plateau
i wont be getting it for about a Month, maybe 2 but soon - i am just waiting on a bit more info about it such as space and the like emailed MM to ask them but have picked the design i want and i am looking at about Â£240 with VAT and Delivery VAT but i think it will be worth it, until i get it i will stick around









@ DefecTalisman - that is one sick modded case


----------



## col musstard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsalmLove*












Gotta protect that gear!


----------



## PsalmLove

@DefecTalisman: That is just sick! =] lovin the mesh look.

@Enigma8750: Pick of the week! Wowow, thanks General *salutes*

@col musstard: You've got me thinking of a Scout mod with a hidden gun holster, lol ^____^


----------



## GoodInk

*@DefecTalisman*
That is one nice Scout, what it the thing with the led on the front?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
So annoyed that my back exhaust fan (120mm) fan doesnt work








i have reconnected it several time and everything and it just wont work
So annoyed, i wanted to get it ready to be replaced with a H50/H70/ECO but not only does the fan not work now but i cant get it unscrewed









To counter it i have the 140mm fan going at full speed so i dont think i am losing that much performance (heat wise) i am getting a bit higher start up (now hitting 39) but i am averaging around 28c i havent tried gaming yet as i am waiting for my power cables

You think it will be safe to game with it being that the 120mm fan doesnt work?

Any tips on how to get the god dam fan off as well as the 140mm fan on the front - i have tried and tried they are on there SO freaking tight!

get a drill and a Bit that is the same size as the Screw hole. Then drill out the screw carefully and slowly. Then throw away that waste of space and put in your H 50 or H 70.. They have a new one now..


----------



## Enigma8750

Special Salute goes to Mr. Charles and family.. Great teamwork. I am waiting for the SEAL Project so let me know when you are back on schedule..

leave is only 30 days man .. Don't go AWOL on me.. I couldn't stand it here without your comic Relief.


----------



## Enigma8750

I Love My Scouts








Gen. Enigma


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I Love My Scouts








Gen. Enigma


























thanks for being awesome and keeping this place in line...... sorta...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 























thanks for being awesome and keeping this place in line...... sorta...









You are sooooo.. Coool.. That's why that beauty loves you so much.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
and Defec. NICE. i really love the new mesh up front. looks SO different. but eerily familiar (if that makes since any where out of my head points for you!)

Thank you Striker. Yeah, I know what you are saying







The foam behind is about 3 times as thick as the standard foam. I think it might be a little to thick, need to get some thinner stuff and see how it goes. Temps didn't change in the case, but I can feel the breeze in front of the case is not as hectic as before.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
OH MAN! Now I got Peni...uh I mean modders envy







That grill is sick nice!









Thank you Rockr. Nothing to be envious of, you got a beautiful scout.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
This is a sad day, i have picked what case will be my new case - Mountain Mods Plateau
i wont be getting it for about a Month, maybe 2 but soon - i am just waiting on a bit more info about it such as space and the like emailed MM to ask them but have picked the design i want and i am looking at about Â£240 with VAT and Delivery VAT but i think it will be worth it, until i get it i will stick around









@ DefecTalisman - that is one sick modded case









Good luck with the Mountain Mods case, sure it will make you very happy







& DarkDemon thanks you for the compliment









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
@DefecTalisman: That is just sick! =] lovin the mesh look.

Thank you PsalmLove







I think she is feeling that little bit different(for now).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
*@DefecTalisman*
That is one nice Scout, what it the thing with the led on the front?

Thank you GoodInk. I am guesing you mean the little black/red box with the 1.1" LCD screen ?
It was a little pendant photo frame(heart shaped) that I took apart, soldered off the mini USB jack, soldered on my own flat USB cable(cut off a internal card reader).








Then I made a box the smallest I could for it soldered up tack switches to the exsiting ones(didn't want to try and take them off the board when there was no need to), put a switch that breaks the 5v from the USB(cause once its connected via the interface there is no way to switch it off without disconnecting the USB cable).
At present it is just scrolling a bunch of build logos







(i5, corsair, ripjas, antec, etc...)
For my next case(HTPC built from scratch) I have already got the same little frame(though I might find a slightly larger one for cheap), but I will build it into the case, so it sits flush and like it belongs there.


----------



## K10

Check out my siggy if you want to see my finally completed dustpan









(it's most likely better than it sounds)


----------



## Enigma8750

Love the DUST PAN mod... its Flamin...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Some updates pics from my Scout now with Zalman Fan controller, Sharkoon fans and my GTX 470 :

GTX 470 Up close :










Side (Panel Off) :










Side (Panel On) :


----------



## Striker36

you need better lighting..... i cant really see whats going on inside..


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. use your flash and turn on a light in the room that may help...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

want to know whats funny : Light IS on and i have no flash (using phone)
i will see if i can get better pics up (from another room) tomorrow


----------



## Enigma8750

Photos by ArmeggedonAsh
Edited by Enigma8750

Interesting factoid.. If you scroll up and down with your mouse starring at the fan it appears to spin.


----------



## Enigma8750

Well guys.. I sold the computer that I built for the Modding 101 project. 300.00. I know... I gave it away. Your right but it was all closet clutter except for a few parts.










Anyway I want to buy something with the money and I can't decide what to buy. A 6 core that will not fit on my MOBO.. M3A32MVP Wifi. or a 955 or 965 that will fit in the board with not a very dramatic change of performance with my DDr2 ram, or an am3 board that I will not be able to use till I buy DDr3 ram or just some other parts for another cheap build and sell it again. for more.










I have an Order in for a John Deere build.. I am building it starting Friday.








I did buy the paint and the Plexi for it today. but maybe I should wait till my Wife asks me for the money and she will get it because I won't say no. Anyway.. What a quandary I am in.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Interesting factoid.. If you scroll up and down with your mouse starring at the fan it appears to spin.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Well guys.. I sold the computer that I built for the Modding 101 project. 300.00. I know... I gave it away. Your right but it was all closet clutter except for a few parts.










Anyway I want to buy something with the money and I can't decide what to buy. A 6 core that will not fit on my MOBO.. M3A32MVP Wifi. or a 955 or 965 that will fit in the board with not a very dramatic change of performance with my DDr2 ram, or an am3 board that I will not be able to use till I buy DDr3 ram or just some other parts for another cheap build and sell it again. for more.










I have an Order in for a John Deere build.. I am building it starting Friday.








I did buy the paint and the Plexi for it today. but maybe I should wait till my Wife asks me for the money and she will get it because I won't say no. Anyway.. What a quandary I am in.


Buy more modding supplies before wife ask's for money, that way you'll be prepared for whatever you're going to mod and you won't have to say no. _In the voice of Larry the Cable Guy, "It's a win, win sicheeashun"_


----------



## Enigma8750

You are soo Right...

Hey Trademark I just finished cutting your psu wire shroud and will cut the Hdd cover tomorrow. I am still trying to find the best choice for that one. I want just the right piece for you..
By the way.. Does it have to have vent holes.. it is hard to find donors for that one without tearing up my old stereo cover.. But I am still looking.. Have faith.. I won't give up until I find something nice.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay... I did it.. Ohh I feel so dirty...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay... I did it.. Ohh I feel so dirty...










Good man. I wanna hear all about that Excalibur when you get it.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You are soo Right...

Hey Trademark I just finished cutting your psu wire shroud and will cut the Hdd cover tomorrow. I am still trying to find the best choice for that one. I want just the right piece for you..
By the way.. Does it have to have vent holes.. it is hard to find donors for that one without tearing up my old stereo cover.. But I am still looking.. Have faith.. I won't give up until I find something nice.



Some old toasters have a flat steel bottom with vents or perforated holes.


----------



## PsalmLove

Late night sessions


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

right i tried a 8800GTX in my case but it wouldnt fit








any ideas what PhysX cards can fit in the case?
i am currently looking at a GTX 260 any ideas if that will fit?


----------



## Bradey

^
i have a 8800gts and it fits


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

that the same size as the 8800GTX? as the one i had was simply too big to fit, i think if i tried to force it then it would have but i didnt want to risk breaking the card or anything in the case


----------



## Moonshadow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


right i tried a 8800GTX in my case but it wouldnt fit








any ideas what PhysX cards can fit in the case?
i am currently looking at a GTX 260 any ideas if that will fit?


I think a gtx 260 is complete overkill for a PhysX card. A GT 240 would do great if you can find one sub 100. Should be no problem as that is what they usually market for. You may even be able to find a nicer deal too. Unless of course you already have another 260 that you can't sell.


----------



## mad wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


right i tried a 8800GTX in my case but it wouldnt fit








any ideas what PhysX cards can fit in the case?
i am currently looking at a GTX 260 any ideas if that will fit?


for a physx card just about any nvidia card will do it i believe even something like a gt210 will be more than enough power for physx (its been a while i may be wrong)
:edit: after looking around you pc isn't going to benefit realy (maby 2-5 fps) just look at this (www.forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=286169)

also psalmlove what gadgets are you using on your desktop?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moonshadow*


I think a gtx 260 is complete overkill for a PhysX card. A GT 240 would do great if you can find one sub 100. Should be no problem as that is what they usually market for. You may even be able to find a nicer deal too. Unless of course you already have another 260 that you can't sell.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mad wolf*


for a physx card just about any nvidia card will do it i believe even something like a gt210 will be more than enough power for physx (its been a while i may be wrong)
:edit: after looking around you pc isn't going to benefit realy (maby 2-5 fps) just look at this (www.forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=286169)

also psalmlove what gadgets are you using on your desktop?


have you seen the requirements for Mafia II? not sure how much good something like a GT210 would be when they recommend a GTX285(iirc)


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

right i have been offered a gtx 260 black edition overclocked for Â£75 - a good deal? will it fit in my case, its made by XFX which is kind of a worry considering threads on here about how poor they are


----------



## PsalmLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mad wolf*


also psalmlove what gadgets are you using on your desktop?



That's Omnimo, a Rainmeter theme that emulates the Windows Phone 7 interface =]


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


right i have been offered a gtx 260 black edition overclocked for Â£75 - a good deal? will it fit in my case, its made by XFX which is kind of a worry considering threads on here about how poor they are


Sick deal!

Xfx were amazing back in the Nvidia days, it was only when they started doing ATI cards that they went down hill

Does the card have warranty?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Sick deal!

Xfx were amazing back in the Nvidia days, it was only when they started doing ATI cards that they went down hill

Does the card have warranty?


it was purchased in 2009, so i expect it might have a bit - how much warranty do they normally have?
Will these cards fit in the Scout? i know the 8800GTX i was going to get didnt fit


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


it was purchased in 2009, so i expect it might have a bit - how much warranty do they normally have?


I think im talking to the same seller on ebay lmao

Its at Â£95 buy it now yeah?

Also usually 1 year

And yeah, is 26.7cm long, will fit just


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

yeah but he offered it to me for Â£75 if i pay today, i lost the internet for a bit so i am not sure if hes still got it but will find out. how much smaller/bigger is it then the 8800GTX?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


yeah but he offered it to me for Â£75 if i pay today, i lost the internet for a bit so i am not sure if hes still got it but will find out. how much smaller/bigger is it then the 8800GTX?


Thats a good deal

And dunno how big the 8800gtx is

But the 260 should fit!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

sweet thanks, i think i will go for it, i wonder if my PSU can handle all my current stuff as well as the GTX 260?


----------



## Korruptive

add my name please


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *korruptive*


add my name please










*I would love to. Since you even have your case as your avatar I will not ask you for a picture.. But I would love to see more Pictures of your Rig.. I like what I see so far.

Welcome Aboard Korruptive. Nice to have you as the newest part of the team.*


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


VERY nice cable management, mine SUCKS...ALOT lol


Thanks. I'm not super proud of the front panel wires being all sleeved together, but it looks good enough. I have some MDPC-X sleeving on the way for my Storm Sniper build. If I have enough left over I may redo some of this. If you want some other good ideas, check out Baldo's build; his sleeving looks better than mine and he routed some of the wires differently.

And BTW: never thought I'd start a trend with the firearms in the build pics.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


Thanks. I'm not super proud of the front panel wires being all sleeved together, but it looks good enough. I have some MDPC-X sleeving on the way for my Storm Sniper build. If I have enough left over I may redo some of this. If you want some other good ideas, check out Baldo's build; his sleeving looks better than mine and he routed some of the wires differently.

And BTW: never thought I'd start a trend with the firearms in the build pics.










im actually TRYING to not join that club lol

as i have a new one that i want to show off...


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

tided up my cables today. This setup was by far the easiest it's ever been to putting the back cover on.
Attachment 166754
The scout and I have a love hate relationship when It comes to the back cover, lol.


----------



## K10

edit: somehow posted in the wrong thread..lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Good man. I wanna hear all about that Excalibur when you get it.



No problem.. I will be testing That new Excalibur in this. This is what I bought it for... See K10 is not the only Modding junkie on OCN.. I am constantly Modding something too. Necessity is the Mother of Invention. This is a fan to a Sunbeam CPU cooler that I trashed when I was a noob. I saved the good parts and threw away the rest. The Box is a ThermalTake PSU box Painted Satin black. The hose is from an Oreck vacuum that I have two hoses for and I didn't trash the hose so I can still let the Oreck have it back if need be. I am still not done fiddling with it.. The next thing is a 80 mm fan on the down side blowing more air up.




























It is powered by a POS power supply that is only good enough for running a fan or two. I have it paper clipped green to ground so when I plug it in it turns on the fan. PLUS... It has a fan too and that blows a gentle breeze between my legs.. I love my desk now.. I can't sit here without turning it on. It is not strong enough to blow paper around but the gentle breeze is absolutely fabuloso.. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Good man. I wanna hear all about that Excalibur when you get it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*


Some old toasters have a flat steel bottom with vents or perforated holes.


*
I never thought about that.. everything I found at the thrift store was 15.00 and up and those toasters are 2.98. I can Bench that.. Great Idea and rep up..

BTW.. I finished the project.. here it is..

Trademark's new PSU Wire Skirt. and his Hard drive cover.










And if you are wondering if those are bubbles in the top right of the picture.. Yes. they are. My dogs love biting the bubbles and I love blowing them. The bubbles ... Not the dogs.*


----------



## GoodInk

Do spammers really think this crap works? Get him General E.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey guys.. Gen E. was showing off his new stuff when Snappy interrupted us.. Check the top of the page again.

Oh and thanks Gen. E for letting me borrow the Pool for a while.. I was sooo HOT!!

Your Welcome Brandy.. Anytime....?????


----------



## Striker36

thanks Snappy..... really appreciate it.... ill be sure to NOT buy your crap now.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Damn, he must be chuffed that his bot got through the security features









Ban that IP and give his ISP a call(they could tell you where the computer is connecting from).

EDIT : If it is hosted on a server, then give the hosting company a call. They can assist in getting his account suspended or closed down.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks OCN'ers behind the Scenes.. Good job and give yourself a raise on Bill Gates. He is giving away half his fortune to dodge the tax cut that is expiring in the next few months.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Thanks OCN'ers behind the Scenes.. Good job and give yourself a raise on Bill Gates. He is giving away half his fortune to dodge the tax cut that is expiring in the next few months.

http://www.blainekendall.com/uploads...support-sm.jpg


Yeah him and 39 of the 400 uber rich


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No problem.. I will be testing That new Excalibur in this. This is what I bought it for... See K10 is not the only Modding junkie on OCN.. I am constantly Modding something too. Necessity is the Mother of Invention. This is a fan to a Sunbeam CPU cooler that I trashed when I was a noob. I saved the good parts and threw away the rest. The Box is a ThermalTake PSU box Painted Satin black. The hose is from an Oreck vacuum that I have two hoses for and I didn't trash the hose so I can still let the Oreck have it back if need be. I am still not done fiddling with it.. The next thing is a 80 mm fan on the down side blowing more air up.




























It is powered by a POS power supply that is only good enough for running a fan or two. I have it paper clipped green to ground so when I plug it in it turns on the fan. PLUS... It has a fan too and that blows a gentle breeze between my legs.. I love my desk now.. I can't sit here without turning it on. It is not strong enough to blow paper around but the gentle breeze is absolutely fabuloso.. LOL


So your desks blows you while you blow bubbles for the dogs? I really can't think of a better setup!


----------



## Enigma8750

I am glad you appreciate the grasp on the whole situation.. I am really Laughing out loud.. and it 2.freaking30 in the AM. WTH am I doing.. going to bed.. that is what I am up to..

Brandy... Are you done with that shower yet..?

See... Mr. Rockr.. Want to see my bubble... watch mister rocker....










Look mister rocker.. I made a bubble.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


So your desks blows you while you blow bubbles for the dogs? I really can't think of a better setup!


You are just jealous aren't you???


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You are just jealous aren't you???











HELL YEAH! I'm jealous! That's a really nice bubble.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You are just jealous aren't you???











That Shirt! DO WANT!


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*
I never thought about that.. everything I found at the thrift store was 15.00 and up and those toasters are 2.98. I can Bench that.. Great Idea and rep up..

BTW.. I finished the project.. here it is..

Trademark's new PSU Wire Skirt. and his Hard drive cover.










And if you are wondering if those are bubbles in the top right of the picture.. Yes. they are. My dogs love biting the bubbles and I love blowing them. The bubbles ... Not the dogs.*


wow look so nice.. i cant wait to install that on my case


----------



## mrant

I recently moved, and in the shuffle lost my spare hard drive mounting brackets that came with my CM Storm Scout case. Does anyone know where I can order new brackets from?

Only just realized I lost them when I go to install a new HDD that just arrived today









--MrAnt--


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrant* 
I recently moved, and in the shuffle lost my spare hard drive mounting brackets that came with my CM Storm Scout case. Does anyone know where I can order new brackets from?

Only just realized I lost them when I go to install a new HDD that just arrived today









--MrAnt--

Here you go http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=533


----------



## mrant

Awesome, thanks a lot!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Here you go http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=533

Those are even better than original pieces! +rep


----------



## T16mog

Hey there. Just got my build done on the Scout. Ill post specs later tonight. Havent done much modding but was wanting to add in a fan controller and picked up the Sentry 2 from NZXT. Has anyone put this in their case? Im having a issue with the molex connections...both male. ugh. Just wondering if anyone else has used this fan controller. Thanks! All your builds look freaking sweet. making me want to take mine apart and re-do the wiring! haha


----------



## PsalmLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Those are even better than original pieces! +rep


i was looking at these a while back, i wonder if they come as a pack (as the title OEM 'Package' suggests) or is that price per piece?


----------



## mrant

I'm pretty sure the price is for each. I will let you know when I get mine, just placed an order for 4.

They do look a lot cooler than the one that come with the case. Nice fancy logo on the front.


----------



## GoodInk

Well I have a Sniper and just tried one, it doesn't fit. Even if it will go in it will not lock in place. You might want to call before ordering.


----------



## GoodInk

double post


----------



## mrant

Hmmm, I hope they fit. Not locking is not a deal-breaker, still better than the cardboard shim I'm using now. I will just have to remember next time I'm moving the case.

I will provide an update when they arrive on how everything fits.

--MrAnt--


----------



## skwannabe

Proud to be a storm scout member. Name is Sean and happy to be part of the SS club









Time to manage my cables properly~


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Proud to be a storm scout member. Name is Sean and happy to be part of the SS club









Time to manage my cables properly~


Gotta post a pic before you're in.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


God Bless Our Snipers indeed!


Why thank you!! Sniper training is a beast, almost 30 days straight, you have to be an E-4 or above (at least in the army), they have to believe you're a lifer. Me and 6 other guys in the coldest part of the German winter something like 15 different weapons, I went through 5000 rounds before I qualified. 
Out of all those rifles with the high tech carbon fiber, the camo paint jobs the different rounds, the weapon I liked the best was the oldest. M-1 carbine.

Hmmm carbon fiber, maybe I can wrap Min's scout in it??









Oh yeah... Hi Guys!!







Tiling the bathroom, that stuff is unreal!! Pics to come soon! This shower enclosure is going to weigh close to 700 pounds!!









Oh, might be off Sunday, Chris and his GF are going on Vaca Saturday. I'll post when I'm off, I'd say we're 3/4ths done!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T16mog*


Hey there. Just got my build done on the Scout. Ill post specs later tonight. Havent done much modding but was wanting to add in a fan controller and picked up the Sentry 2 from NZXT. Has anyone put this in their case? Im having a issue with the molex connections...both male. ugh. Just wondering if anyone else has used this fan controller. Thanks! All your builds look freaking sweet. making me want to take mine apart and re-do the wiring! haha


That looks cool.. I don't think any of us have used that controller so youre the Guenna pig. Let us know how it works.










Ohh.. By the way Brandy said that she was going to see her favorite rocker, but I haven't heard a word from her..


----------



## T16mog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That looks cool.. I don't think any of us have used that controller so youre the Guenna pig. Let us know how it works.










Ohh.. By the way Brandy said that she was going to see her favorite rocker, but I haven't heard a word from her..


Haha, ok. guess ill have to give it a try! I noticed that the fans split off into a 2 pin and then the molex. Ive sent a email to Cooler Master regarding the subject. Hopefully they will get back to me. I did see a youtube video about the Scout case that said a fan controller to control the stock fans isnt workable. Hoping that isnt the case. Im sure that someone has put a fan controller in this thing! Id rather not have to buy all new fans....


----------



## Obito Ishii

Sorry for the late update status on my cable management. I had to get a new digital camera ><; Well here it is, and yes I need to do some dusting in there.

Before:









After: 



























In the next few weeks or so I'll be adding my GTX 460, and I hope to have finished the hard drive cover. I'll post them up asap. Take care scouts.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T16mog* 
Haha, ok. guess ill have to give it a try! I noticed that the fans split off into a 2 pin and then the molex. Ive sent a email to Cooler Master regarding the subject. Hopefully they will get back to me. I did see a youtube video about the Scout case that said a fan controller to control the stock fans isnt workable. Hoping that isnt the case. Im sure that someone has put a fan controller in this thing! Id rather not have to buy all new fans....

You can do either of the following :

Get a converter cable that will take the male molex on the fan to a 2/3 pin female connector.
Find some old fans that have the correct 2/3 pin female connector, cut off the male molex connectors on the fans and solder on the 2/3 pin connectors.
I would like to see that YouTube video, does it not say either of the above methods would work ?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I am glad you appreciate the grasp on the whole situation.. I am really Laughing out loud.. and it 2.freaking30 in the AM. WTH am I doing.. going to bed.. that is what I am up to..

Brandy... Are you done with that shower yet..?

See... Mr. Rockr.. Want to see my bubble... watch mister rocker....










Look mister rocker.. I made a bubble.

Holy Chrome!! That's a bubble! Wonder how much substance it has?


----------



## T16mog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
You can do either of the following :

Get a converter cable that will take the male molex on the fan to a 2/3 pin female connector.
Find some old fans that have the correct 2/3 pin female connector, cut off the male molex connectors on the fans and solder on the 2/3 pin connectors.
I would like to see that YouTube video, does it not say either of the above methods would work ?









YouTube- ‪CoolerMaster Storm Scout Cable Management‬‎
Thats the youtube video. a guy showing off his cable management. He basically said that since the case uses molex connectors, there is no was to control the speed of the fans. not sure if that is true tho...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T16mog* 
YouTube- ‪CoolerMaster Storm Scout Cable Management‬‎

Thats the youtube video. a guy showing off his cable management. He basically said that since the case uses molex connectors, there is no was to control the speed of the fans. not sure if that is true tho...

That's not true at all. All the fans, aftermarket and stock, are DC (direct current) electric motors. By changing the applied voltage they can be speed controlled. The only issue we run into with fan controllers is the connecters. A molex style connector will only have the power and the ground. Three pin connectors have power, ground and rpm sensor wire. While four pin has power, ground, rpm sensor and voltage control so that the newer type mobo headers can control fan speed through the bios. If you want to connect your stock Scout fans to a modern type fan contoller you'll either have to change the connector on the fan by cutting and soldering a new connector, or get some molex to 3 pin adapters to connect to the controller. Like this


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That looks cool.. I don't think any of us have used that controller so youre the Guenna pig. Let us know how it works.










Ohh.. By the way Brandy said that she was going to see her favorite rocker, but I haven't heard a word from her..

She's still in the shower. Damn shower hog!


----------



## T16mog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That's not true at all. All the fans, aftermarket and stock, are DC (direct current) electric motors. By changing the applied voltage they can be speed controlled. The only issue we run into with fan controllers is the connecters. A molex style connector will only have the power and the ground. Three pin connectors have power, ground and rpm sensor wire. While four pin has power, ground, rpm sensor and voltage control so that the newer type mobo headers can control fan speed through the bios. If you want to connect your stock Scout fans to a modern type fan contoller you'll either have to change the connector on the fan by cutting and soldering a new connector, or get some molex to 3 pin adapters to connect to the controller. Like this











Thanks! Thats exactly what I need! Now i just wish frys would carry it....haha gotta go check!


----------



## Trademark

hi guys need some help and tips 
I'm giving up my i5 750/p7p55d pro motherboard and my patriot viper 4gb ram.
can anyone help me out

I'm thinking of getting the cheapest evga classified x58 board and i7 930 cpu and good gaming/oc ram .. not sure what to get yet... btw i want brand new components not used.

Current Budget $1200 for the 3 components. tips appreciated thx in advanced


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


hi guys need some help and tips 
I'm giving up my i5 750/p7p55d pro motherboard and my patriot viper 4gb ram.
can anyone help me out

I'm thinking of getting the cheapest evga classified x58 board and i7 930 cpu and good gaming/oc ram .. not sure what to get yet... btw i want brand new components not used.

Current Budget $1200 for the 3 components. tips appreciated thx in advanced



If you are looking at the 930 I'm assuming you have seen the microcenter deal on it? Can't beat an i7 for 200.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0331303

Just making sure because that can save a bunch of money.

Also, the G.skill RAM always looks nice on Classifieds if you get the red and black ripjaws. I know everyone says go Corsair Dominator, but I love my G.skill as I have never seen a bad stick. Maybe I'm just lucky.

Also, with the 930 and x58 board remember you are looking triple channel RAM not dual. I have the 3x2GB setup and I have yet to see it all used even when I am CADing and rendering so you don't necessarily need the fancy 3x4GB.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


hi guys need some help and tips 
I'm giving up my i5 750/p7p55d pro motherboard and my patriot viper 4gb ram.
can anyone help me out

I'm thinking of getting the cheapest evga classified x58 board and i7 930 cpu and good gaming/oc ram .. not sure what to get yet... btw i want brand new components not used.

Current Budget $1200 for the 3 components. tips appreciated thx in advanced


PM Brisleep. He knows just about everything you'll need to know about the classifieds.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
PM Brisleep. He knows just about everything you'll need to know about the classifieds.


that and hes just the man


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
If you are looking at the 930 I'm assuming you have seen the microcenter deal on it? Can't beat an i7 for 200.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0331303

Just making sure because that can save a bunch of money.

Also, the G.skill RAM always looks nice on Classifieds if you get the red and black ripjaws. I know everyone says go Corsair Dominator, but I love my G.skill as I have never seen a bad stick. Maybe I'm just lucky.

I love my G.Skills as well. I am currently running them at 1800 on my AMD system, so you know they rock!


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I love my G.Skills as well. I am currently running them at 1800 on my AMD system, so you know they rock!


Running G.skill and a Modular OCZ 600W!? I don't feel so alone in the world anymore







. I catch flak from my friends so much for not using the Corsair PSU and RAM....


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


Running G.skill and a Modular OCZ 600W!? I don't feel so alone in the world anymore







. I catch flak from my friends so much for not using the Corsair PSU and RAM....


Best system I've ever owned. I don't feel the need to have latest and greatest. I only need what works and is wallet friendly, so tell your friends to shut it!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
hi guys need some help and tips
I'm giving up my i5 750/p7p55d pro motherboard and my patriot viper 4gb ram.
can anyone help me out

I'm thinking of getting the cheapest evga classified x58 board and i7 930 cpu and good gaming/oc ram .. not sure what to get yet... btw i want brand new components not used.

Current Budget $1200 for the 3 components. tips appreciated thx in advanced

Until you get in touch with Brisleep, here's some things to look at:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188058
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130552
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115225
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231306

$1254.96 + $1.99 shipping! Can you say SLI! I knew you could.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


If you are looking at the 930 I'm assuming you have seen the microcenter deal on it? Can't beat an i7 for 200.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0331303

Just making sure because that can save a bunch of money.

Also, the G.skill RAM always looks nice on Classifieds if you get the red and black ripjaws. I know everyone says go Corsair Dominator, but I love my G.skill as I have never seen a bad stick. Maybe I'm just lucky.

Also, with the 930 and x58 board remember you are looking triple channel RAM not dual. I have the 3x2GB setup and I have yet to see it all used even when I am CADing and rendering so you don't necessarily need the fancy 3x4GB.


im 6hours driving distance ... to microcenter here in california and they only do store pick up. its a good deal but with the amount of gas and time might as well get a $280-$300 i7 930 thx for the tip man


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Until you get in touch with Brisleep, here's some things to look at:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188058
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130552
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115225
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231306

$1254.96 + $1.99 shipping! Can you say SLI! I knew you could.


thx man only problem with that i have to pay tax too going to check amazon with the same components thx for all the help guys.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


thx man only problem with that i have to pay tax too going to check amazon with the same components thx for all the help guys.


leave out the vid card and you'll be well within your budget


----------



## Trademark

might switch to cm sniper/5970 if i have extra $$


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


PM Brisleep. He knows just about everything you'll need to know about the classifieds.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that and hes just the man










Stop, you're making me blush!

@ Trademark, PM me with the items you're looking at and I'll let you know how they run together.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Stop, you're making me blush!

@ Trademark, PM me with the items you're looking at and I'll let you know how they run together.










I already said that


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I already said that










Yeah, but I couldn't finish the posts before I answered him.







I think, if he's doing what I think, he can get better prices off Amazon, free shipping and no Tax, Cali tax is outrageous Rockr! I don't even like to visit there anymore!









I've been getting tools for the house (can you say Dremel collection? I knew you could!), for almost 1/3 less than any store in town from Amazon and it comes to the door, no tax and it's usually the next day for us. I had to buy one blade at HD and it was $4- more from them. Oh, went to put together my old German coping saw that an old German cabinet maker was teaching me with. Newer American blades are different!! It only cost $7- for a new one but it's the whole sentiment thing you know.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


might switch to cm sniper/5970 if i have extra $$










You ought to know better by now, you can O/C a 480 to the speed that a 5970 runs at. I've always told these guys, double chips on a PCB always have something cut back to put that chip there. In the 5970, they took out a set of caps and hobbled the Vreg to make it competetive.









On the case, also always have said, it's just a haf 922 with different clothes on.







I've had guys measure the interior box and it's the same setup. If you like the look though. You'd still be better with a Scout for cooling or a Haf if you want to have expansion room.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Bri.. You old dog.. So you are tooling up. I don't blame you.. I sure have missed you and now I am going to bed. Its late and I cut grass and swam today so I am beat.

Love ya >.. All guys.. 
Enigma


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Obito Ishii*


Sorry for the late update status on my cable management. I had to get a new digital camera ><; Well here it is, and yes I need to do some dusting in there.

Before:









After: 



























In the next few weeks or so I'll be adding my GTX 460, and I hope to have finished the hard drive cover. I'll post them up asap. Take care scouts.


That is some Awesome work... Great Job Scout.. Gen. E.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Holy Chrome!! That's a bubble! Wonder how much substance it has?


That thing had to weigh a 1/2 pound at least. It busted and I had to go take a shower.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


She's still in the shower. Damn shower hog!


I know.. She did that to me too.. I had to wait like 40 mins. for the water to get hot again..


----------



## Enigma8750

Mr. Charles in the House... How is Project SEAL coming along.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Bri.. You old dog.. So you are tooling up. I don't blame you.. I sure have missed you and now I am going to bed. Its late and I cut grass and swam today so I am beat.

Love ya >.. All guys.. 
Enigma


Oh yeah, Man's gotta have his tools!! Especially when wife wants custom cabinets and knows hubby can make them. If I can find veneer in this city! So, got a complete Dremel 4000 set, engraving set, router set, router bit kit, many many many little pieces to do things with. Then, when we cut wood, nothing gets tossed (unless it's moldy, blecch), it goes in a box to make toys for kids!

Got glass doors to make for the cabinets, just happen to have 2 patio door sets someone left against the house!! Sweet! Got facings to re-finish, gonna try to carve little blue dragons into the bathroom mirror. Dad used to work with glass and said I can't take it off, the only way it comes off is little pieces. So, it's either try to carve it while it's mounted and the cabinet is away or smash it and start over. Don't like to break perfectly good mirrors! Not being supersticios (sp?) just cheap! Maybe I'll pile up all the Dremel stuff and post a pic tomorrow night!









Haven't even got close to making a computer window with the giant dragon yet! Can't do that till we move.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


leave out the vid card and you'll be well within your budget


Yea.. I was telling Trademark to keep the 480. Bri Knows best. Then get you this..


----------



## mr-Charles

. . .hey . . . . . ._* HEY







*_ thar all ! ! ! > > > i have added a bit-o-update for the project . . .
. . . have a lookie there, Gen. E.







. . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh yeah, Man's gotta have his tools!! Especially when wife wants custom cabinets and knows hubby can make them. If I can find veneer in this city! So, got a complete Dremel 4000 set, engraving set, router set, router bit kit, many many many little pieces to do things with. Then, when we cut wood, nothing gets tossed (unless it's moldy, blecch), it goes in a box to make toys for kids!

Got glass doors to make for the cabinets, just happen to have 2 patio door sets someone left against the house!! Sweet! Got facings to re-finish, gonna try to carve little blue dragons into the bathroom mirror. Dad used to work with glass and said I can't take it off, the only way it comes off is little pieces. So, it's either try to carve it while it's mounted and the cabinet is away or smash it and start over. Don't like to break perfectly good mirrors! Not being supersticios (sp?) just cheap! Maybe I'll pile up all the Dremel stuff and post a pic tomorrow night!









Haven't even got close to making a computer window with the giant dragon yet! Can't do that till we move.












Arr Arr Aaarrrrrrg...


----------



## 8ight

+rep


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . . . Morning 2 U all for here .....







...







...







...







...







..... yeah ......... yeah ...... i kno,
i'm up awfully early for here .......... i will be here on and of for will be watching the
"Seafair Hydro Racing" for here . . . . . . so, i'll chime in & out throughout the day







. . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## ydna666

Hi could you take a look and tell me what you think of the lights in my Scout? (I'm not sure if I'm allowed to take up space here with the images).

Thanks


----------



## Trademark

thx everyone i should complete my new upgraded i7 build in 2 weeks..


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ydna666*


Hi could you take a look and tell me what you think of the lights in my Scout? (I'm not sure if I'm allowed to take up space here with the images).

Thanks










That's a clever way to make those white lights suit you. I like how it turned out.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea.. I was telling Trademark to keep the 480. Bri Knows best. Then get you this..











Ooooh I want one, no two!! Man those puppies are expensive, but it's the only thing that gets you close to the 6Mb/s of the mobo's.

Didn't get the day off. Then someone knocked out a power pole and we had to leave. Got off early at least.

Ok guys here's a sneak peak!! 









Get the picture?? Ramp up to that ledge, clear shower doors, grab bars on right wall and facing wall. Shower head right in front of the seat, handle with Mindy's arm distance without leaning forward.

Whadda ya think??


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ooooh I want one, no two!! Man those puppies are expensive, but it's the only thing that gets you close to the 6Mb/s of the mobo's.

Didn't get the day off. Then someone knocked out a power pole and we had to leave. Got off early at least.

Ok guys here's a sneak peak!! 









Get the picture?? Ramp up to that ledge, clear shower doors, grab bars on right wall and facing wall. Shower head right in front of the seat, handle with Mindy's arm distance without leaning forward.

Whadda ya think??


While you're grabbin a couple of those ssds, get me a couple also. Shower enclosure is looking nice!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That thing had to weigh a 1/2 pound at least. It busted and I had to go take a shower.










Love that pic E!! I have one somewhere that's a single droplet of water bouncing back up! Heh, probably got it from you.









Thanks Rockr! Yeah, it's going to look real nice, not bad for $2.80 sq ft. Of course that's not including 540lbs of concrete, 6 bags of thinset, Hardibacker, the membrane, the roofing sheeting I had to get a whole box of, etc etc.....

This little guy was outside the first night we started the concrete:









Notice the web feet, real frog material, not toad like we usually see around here!


----------



## ElTimba

I've searched google and have come to no solid answer.
Can I have a quick yes or no?

I'm planning on getting a dual cathode set soon and am wondering if the 12 inch set will fit in the scout?

On the top and bottom I mean. I have no experience with them and don't really know if it they're thin enough to squeeze by the hard drive bay.

If not I'll just settle with 8 inch ones.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElTimba*


I've searched google and have come to no solid answer.
Can I have a quick yes or no?

I'm planning on getting a dual cathode set soon and am wondering if the 12 inch set will fit in the scout?

On the top and bottom I mean. I have no experience with them and don't really know if it they're thin enough to squeeze by the hard drive bay.

If not I'll just settle with 8 inch ones.


Not really, you're better off with 2x8 or 4x4".


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElTimba*


I've searched google and have come to no solid answer.
Can I have a quick yes or no?

I'm planning on getting a dual cathode set soon and am wondering if the 12 inch set will fit in the scout?

On the top and bottom I mean. I have no experience with them and don't really know if it they're thin enough to squeeze by the hard drive bay.

If not I'll just settle with 8 inch ones.



You can fit the 12in by putting them on the side panel as opposed to inside the case body. It seems a little bit weird, but if you are used to side fan wires then its the same thing. I did it when my microcenter had a bin of ccfl for basically nothing. Nevertheless 8in are a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElTimba*


I've searched google and have come to no solid answer.
Can I have a quick yes or no?

I'm planning on getting a dual cathode set soon and am wondering if the 12 inch set will fit in the scout?

On the top and bottom I mean. I have no experience with them and don't really know if it they're thin enough to squeeze by the hard drive bay.

If not I'll just settle with 8 inch ones.


The 12 inch cathodes will fit on the top without any problems, but will not the bottom. You can either mount them on the side panel like Shiggins said, remove the enclosure of the cathode, or mount the bottom one a bit higher. Here's a picture to show you what I mean.


----------



## ElTimba

Thanks for the replies, I guess I'll be ordering the eight inch set soon.


----------



## GoodInk

Does anyone know if you can wire the ccfl's into the led switch for the fans?


----------



## Bradey

no,
they draw too much current


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Does anyone know if you can wire the ccfl's into the led switch for the fans?


CFLs need an inverter to go from DC to AC because Neon and all those gasses need to be excited by electricity to glow properly. just running them on a DC current will not excite them IF the power was their to begin with.

i hope that makes since.... it way too early to be at work on a Monday









but your inverter will run on the 12 volt rail (4 pin molex?)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


no,
they draw too much current


 I couldn't remember if it is Scout's or the Sniper's switch for the LED's could only handle so much before burning out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


CFLs need an inverter to go from DC to AC because Neon and all those gasses need to be excited by electricity to glow properly. just running them on a DC current will not excite them IF the power was their to begin with.

i hope that makes since.... it way too early to be at work on a Monday









but your inverter will run on the 12 volt rail (4 pin molex?)


Good throwing that out there, some people might not know, but I was talking about the on/off switch for the inverter









Oh the only reason I'm asking is I'm building my Mom a PC and thought good time to order me a couple small things. I can't wait, but you guys won't see any pics until I get back from my leave.


----------



## DefecTalisman

You can sand down one of the ends of the 12" ccfl tubes so that it fits in the bottom


----------



## linkin93

New stuff! check sig.

pics:























































I think I still need to work on the cable management. modular PSU would help but mine died for no apparent reason


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Does anyone know if you can wire the ccfl's into the led switch for the fans?

Yes, you can if you use a relay. Check out this thread for information on how to do it.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Yes, you can if you use a relay. Check out this thread for information on how to do it.

..."*this*" link is GOOOD Information and all, but a bit confusing.







{sorry if I am & other's out there are NOT all that of an
"Electrical_Techy & all"







} Either of the Electrical Schematic's for showing from either hooking up a cathode CCFL light,
or the Light Strip, are showing any such of using the Inverter's to be hook'd up within or NOT. Just the Light Strip or the
CathodeLight-Tube. Does this mean these guy's have it all hooked up without using the Inverter's?? OR, are these
hook-up's showing for just using the "Switch - wire's " portion of either to be hook'd up ???
thanx, if anyone can clarify for this a bit more.....

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Trademark

Guys help me decide pls









EVGA Classified / EVGA FTW
going to buy it by tonight i just order my i7 930 and corsair dominator few mins ago .

Link Here
http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=5http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=5
Pls Select Product Series X58


----------



## aznkameraboi

i'm new this forum so please dont bash me if i did something wrong?

so i've been reading about the 5870 and the storm scout. i KNOW it doesnt fit with the 11 inch length, but i have a MSI x58 pro-e motherboard and if i were to place that within the case, would i be able to put the 5870 ABOVE the hd docking cage?

like for example most of the pictures that i've seen in this forum show people using the 2nd pci slot (bottom), as their choice to put in the graphics card, but can you do it for the top. I know that I had trouble putting it into my lian li dragonlord case, but i placed it onto the top pci slot and it was able to fit.

anyone care to elaborate since i've already read threw like 200+ pages and my eyes are getting dizzy. =(


----------



## Rockr69

nothing wrong here. It all depends on the height of the first PCIe slot. The only way to tell would be to try it and report back here so we can put it on our specs page.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznkameraboi*


i'm new this forum so please dont bash me if i did something wrong?

so i've been reading about the 5870 and the storm scout. i KNOW it doesnt fit with the 11 inch length, but i have a MSI x58 pro-e motherboard and if i were to place that within the case, would i be able to put the 5870 ABOVE the hd docking cage?

like for example most of the pictures that i've seen in this forum show people using the 2nd pci slot (bottom), as their choice to put in the graphics card, but can you do it for the top. I know that I had trouble putting it into my lian li dragonlord case, but i placed it onto the top pci slot and it was able to fit.

anyone care to elaborate since i've already read threw like 200+ pages and my eyes are getting dizzy. =(


Unfortunately, I don't think you'll be able to fit a 5870 with the Pro-E, however, you can try to bend the hard drive cage a bit like BriSleep did.

On a side note, what kind of temps are you getting out of the northbridge of your motherboard? Thanks.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


..."*this*" link is GOOOD Information and all, but a bit confusing.







{sorry if I am & other's out there are NOT all that of an
"Electrical_Techy & all"







} Either of the Electrical Schematic's for showing from either hooking up a cathode CCFL light, 
or the Light Strip, are showing any such of using the Inverter's to be hook'd up within or NOT. Just the Light Strip or the 
CathodeLight-Tube. Does this mean these guy's have it all hooked up without using the Inverter's?? OR, are these 
hook-up's showing for just using the "Switch - wire's " portion of either to be hook'd up ??? 
thanx, if anyone can clarify for this a bit more.....

mr-Charles . . .









.


That particular diagram does not show the inverter but it wouldn't make any difference. Either way, if you're using CCFL's you need to use the inverter. If you're using an LED strip, then you do not need an inverter.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Unfortunately, I don't think you'll be able to fit a 5870 with the Pro-E, however, you can try to bend the hard drive cage a bit like BriSleep did.

On a side note, what kind of temps are you getting out of the northbridge of your motherboard? Thanks.


Yep, it all depends on the nose. If it has that V nose then it needs a dent where it hits the drive cage. The V2 cards don't have the nose which is good but so far they've put the plugs in there and that makes it hard to put in. Just doesn't make sense, take off the nose then put in plugs. Guess they don't care about customer feedback.









BTW, update, I'll sell my 5870 for $325- plus shipping.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


That particular diagram does not show the inverter but it wouldn't make any difference. Either way, if you're using CCFL's you need to use the inverter. If you're using an LED strip, then you do not need an inverter.



....much appreciate the clarification for using CCFL's with/without the Inverter, ROM3000........basically, that link of 
showing, "*this*", takes you to post#19, the diagram with the use of an "LED" strip, but IF you were to go back up to post#15, 
it show's using a Cathode, but he is NOT showing of using an inverter; so, that is WHY i ask'd for of my posting's







. 
...again, thnx for your reply, ROM3000, & +rep to ya......









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## T16mog

Well I got the NZXT Sentry 2 installed. Made my own female to female molex adapters. Since apparently no one sells them haha. Still having a issue with being able to control the front and rear LED fans independently and being able to have the LEDs be on...need to play with it. ugh. some more.

but now looking into getting a new heatsink and possibly playing with the overclocking abilities of the CPU









Motherboard:
CPU Type: QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 810, 2600 MHz (13 x 200)
Motherboard Name: Asus M4A78T-E
Motherboard Chipset: AMD 790GX, AMD K10
System Memory: 8192 MB (DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM)

Display:
Video Adapter: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (1024 MB)
3D Accelerator: ATI Radeon HD 4850 (RV770)
Monitor: Dell S2309W (Digital) [23" LCD]
Monitor: Hanspree HF237 [23" LCD]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter : ATI Radeon HDMI @ ATI RV770/790
Audio Adapter : VIA VT1708S @ ATI SB750

Storage:
Disk Drive: Seagate 1TB Barracuda SATA Disk Drive
Optical Drive: LG DVD-RW
Optical Drive 2: LG DVD-RW

I also added 2 red LED Fans to the side and the NZXT fan controller. Photos should be up later today.

Ill get some photos of it up soon.


----------



## Dphx

Greeting all.

Just wanted to say an almighty big thank you to all the guys in the Club. The amount of info on this forum helped me make the big decision about which Case to rebuild my machine with. The answer: The CM Storm Scout.

Also the amount of tips on how to set it up has been awesome. The use of the CPU 8pin extension cord has been most useful.

Ive had the Case about two weeks now. All setup and cable management sorted. (Do need to sort out the PATA/IDE cables as they are bulky as hell. Also planning to put a 120/140mm fan in the drive bay to bring more air across the CPU/RAM).
[Photos to follow soon]

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
That particular diagram does not show the inverter but it wouldn't make any difference. Either way, if you're using CCFL's you need to use the inverter. If you're using an LED strip, then you do not need an inverter.

I haven't got my kit yet to confirm, but what is going on is, the inverter uses 12v to run, so the the on/off switch has to be powered by 12v. The LED's are 5v, so the switch is too. You need to use the relay, nothing more that a switch, that is turned on/off by 5v that lets the 12v pass through to the inverter to power the ccfl.


----------



## gwpjr

I switched the pins on the molex connector for the LED switch to the 12V side. I haven't seen any ill effects so far. I think that some have suggested that the relay is needed because the current being drawn by the inverter is more than the switch/wires can handle. I haven't calculated the amp draw for the fan LEDs and an inverter, but it doesn't seem like this should be the case. Someone chime in if you have done the calculations.







If you switch the pins like I did, you SHOULD be able to use the switch for the inverter too. If you are worried about burning out the LEDs on the stock fans, you could always use some resistors to bring them back down to 5V.


----------



## Bradey

just wire both leds in series so they have 6v insted of 5


----------



## gwpjr

That would work too.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Gotta post a pic before you're in.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Late picture. I recently placed wooden floors in my room so please excuse the mess. The computer usually sits under my desk but right now I'm still in the process of laying down laminated floor, so it'll be on the ground for now.

Shot with the phone..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skwannabe* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Late picture. I recently placed wooden floors in my room so please excuse the mess. The computer usually sits under my desk but right now I'm still in the process of laying down laminated floor, so it'll be on the ground for now.

Shot with the phone..

you could probably rotate the pump/block on the H50 about 90* counter clockwise and relive some stress on the tubs but other than that little nitpick thats a good looking scout.


----------



## Dphx

Here some photos of my rebuild.










Ive moved the back 120mm and put it on my side panel. Im looking to get some R4's for the case soon.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


you could probably rotate the pump/block on the H50 about 90* counter clockwise and relive some stress on the tubs but other than that little nitpick thats a good looking scout.










Thanks, I'll give it a try. +Rep

This is my first computer build and I'm trying to figure out how to cable manage this baby. Slowly looking at others Scouts for insight.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Thanks, I'll give it a try. +Rep

This is my first computer build and I'm trying to figure out how to cable manage this baby. Slowly looking at others Scouts for insight.


that's the best way to do it







i don't think their is a group on the internet with more knowledge about this chase than the group right here.


----------



## Enigma8750

Enigma0021 The Cole Project.

Cole is the Son of the Lady that bought my HEMI Project and Cole asked if I would show him how to mod a computer. I jumped at the chance of helping a new Modder come out of his shell.

The case is a donor from the Thrift Store and the insides are from Mom's old Dell 3000 Series. We got the parts from the dell and modded this case. We built this Mod together. Also a big thanks to the rest of the build team. Joseph and Madison for their master Paint work and Madison for her Great distractions.. Patty for buying the paint. And Jeff for eyeing out the cedar tree that we used for the stencil..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that's the best way to do it







i don't think their is a group on the internet with more knowledge about this chase than the group right here.


I agree. Even Cooler Master tried to copy this forum and I even joined it but it is a dead stick. We have the charisma..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dphx*


Greeting all.

Just wanted to say an almighty big thank you to all the guys in the Club. The amount of info on this forum helped me make the big decision about which Case to rebuild my machine with. The answer: The CM Storm Scout.

Also the amount of tips on how to set it up has been awesome. The use of the CPU 8pin extension cord has been most useful.

Ive had the Case about two weeks now. All setup and cable management sorted. (Do need to sort out the PATA/IDE cables as they are bulky as hell. Also planning to put a 120/140mm fan in the drive bay to bring more air across the CPU/RAM).
[Photos to follow soon]

Thanks again for the help.


You are very Welcome Sir.

It is post like this that makes my heart glad about starting this thread. Thank you Dphx...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dphx*


Greeting all.

Just wanted to say an almighty big thank you to all the guys in the Club. The amount of info on this forum helped me make the big decision about which Case to rebuild my machine with. The answer: The CM Storm Scout.

Also the amount of tips on how to set it up has been awesome. The use of the CPU 8pin extension cord has been most useful.

Ive had the Case about two weeks now. All setup and cable management sorted. (Do need to sort out the PATA/IDE cables as they are bulky as hell. Also planning to put a 120/140mm fan in the drive bay to bring more air across the CPU/RAM).
[Photos to follow soon]

Thanks again for the help.










Welcome! I would go with a better top 140mm then move that one to the front, unless you want some LED's up front. That 140 in the drive bays really helps cool the CPU.


----------



## JayDizzl

Today is build day. I've got the system up and running with Windows 7, but before I tidy up the cables, there's still one issue to address. The rear and front case fans aren't running. There's two connectors with two pins each that are not connected to anything. One has yellow and black wires and the other has red and black. I'm not sure which power supply connector to hook them up to. Where do those get plugged in?

Oh, and:


----------



## Dphx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*









Welcome! I would go with a better top 140mm then move that one to the front, unless you want some LED's up front. That 140 in the drive bays really helps cool the CPU.


Sounds like a plan. I'll let you guys know how I get on.

P.S Is it ok if I put the club line in my sig


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I agree. Even Cooler Master tried to copy this forum and I even joined it but it is a dead stick. We have the charisma..


Ya i remember seeing your rig on there. But ya OCN CMSSC is much better than the CM forum. I'm sure they ripped off our ideas as well.


----------



## JayDizzl

I got all of the fans going but I still don't have LEDs. What am I missing?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JayDizzl*


Today is build day. I've got the system up and running with Windows 7, but before I tidy up the cables, there's still one issue to address. The rear and front case fans aren't running. There's two connectors with two pins each that are not connected to anything. One has yellow and black wires and the other has red and black. I'm not sure which power supply connector to hook them up to. Where do those get plugged in?


If my memory serves me, those are the connectors for the LEDs. You need to find a similar looking female connector that is on the case. Those do not go into the motherboard or PSU.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElTimba*


I've searched google and have come to no solid answer.
Can I have a quick yes or no?

I'm planning on getting a dual cathode set soon and am wondering if the 12 inch set will fit in the scout?

On the top and bottom I mean. I have no experience with them and don't really know if it they're thin enough to squeeze by the hard drive bay.

If not I'll just settle with 8 inch ones.


Even 4 inch Cold Cathodes are the best for the scout. They have the same amount of light but space is a premium in our Storm Scout case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


New stuff! check sig.










I think I still need to work on the cable management. modular PSU would help but mine died for no apparent reason










You know the only thing thing I see is that wire for the CPU Cooling fan.. That one can be a bugger to hide but the rest easily covered by a black piece of satin colored cardboard.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Even 4 inch Cold Cathodes are the best for the scout. They have the same amount of light but space is a premium in our Storm Scout case.


That's pretty much my feeling. If you want to blind the neighbors get 4x4"s then box then in the case you'll be putting out plenty of light!

@ Enigma. You know I like the camo colors!! Trying to get 3 shirts with them, was gonna get the shorts too but I don't like velcro cargo pockets.


----------



## Trademark

hi again everyone
i might upgrade my Case too between CM Sniper black edition or CM HAF X
So hard to decide







both are good case but HAF X interior looks really clean.. lots of room for cable management.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
hi again everyone
i might upgrade my Case too between CM Sniper black edition or CM HAF X
So hard to decide







both are good case but HAF X interior looks really clean.. lots of room for cable management.









*falls to knees* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

any thing they can do we can mod better.....


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
hi again everyone
i might upgrade my Case too between CM Sniper black edition or CM HAF X
So hard to decide







both are good case but HAF X interior looks really clean.. lots of room for cable management.









OKay.. but you have to keep the scout in the closet to stay a member..









CMSSC Members are like Marines. Once a Scout.. Always a Scout.

Semper Fi, DO OR DIE!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
hi again everyone
i might upgrade my Case too between CM Sniper black edition or CM HAF X
So hard to decide







both are good case but HAF X interior looks really clean.. lots of room for cable management.









May I ask way? I have the Sniper and about the only thing better with that case is room. The Scout is quieter and cools better. So if you do and upgrade I would go the HAF X or you might wait, the HAF 912 is coming in 23 days.


----------



## Enigma8750

That is some Sound Advice if you ask me..


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


May I ask way? I have the Sniper and about the only thing better with that case is room. The Scout is quieter and cools better. So if you do and upgrade I would go the HAF X or you might wait, the HAF 912 is coming in 23 days.


thx man
the thing is i cant use my cm scout if i do get the evga classified and the ati radeon 5970...since it wont fit..
and i need more airflow to oc to over 4.0GHz
darn haf x interior looks so cool but the size of it kinda big .....thats the only thing stoping me....


----------



## Trademark

cant find a pic/images of HAF 912


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


thx man
the thing is i cant use my cm scout if i do get the evga classified and the ati radeon 5970...since it wont fit..
and i need more airflow to oc to over 4.0GHz
darn haf x interior looks so cool but the size of it kinda big .....thats the only thing stoping me....


the airflow in the scout is KILLER if you have the second fan in the front. and as for stuff not fitting..... thats why we mod.... grab a rotary tool and MAKE it fir









you CAN fit an E-ATX board in this case. just need a couple easy cuts and its in. and the video card will fit too with pulling out (or just relocating) the HDD cage and possibly cutting part of the 5.25 rack. all of wich are easy mods if you take your time and measure 3 or 4 times


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


cant find a pic/images of HAF 912


CM isn't leaking any pics or info







Most are thinking m-atx but I'm thinking a HAF on the Scout's size. The 922 is pretty much the same case as the Sniper and that thing is big. Link to the HAF912 page.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/haf912/home.php


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
the airflow in the scout is KILLER if you have the second fan in the front. and as for stuff not fitting..... thats why we mod.... grab a rotary tool and MAKE it fir









you CAN fit an E-ATX board in this case. just need a couple easy cuts and its in. and the video card will fit too with pulling out (or just relocating) the HDD cage and possibly cutting part of the 5.25 rack. all of wich are easy mods if you take your time and measure 3 or 4 times

Good Answer Striker.. How are you so COOL!!!!!


----------



## Trademark

CM Sniper or CM HAF X i made my decision i'm going for CM Sniper (Crossfinger)
and maybe try that 5970 card









or keep my storm scout and save few more cash and sli my gtx 480...


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
CM isn't leaking any pics or info







Most are thinking m-atx but I'm thinking a HAF on the Scout's size. The 922 is pretty much the same case as the Sniper and that thing is big. Link to the HAF912 page.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/haf912/home.php

thx man
might get cm sniper tomorrow its cheap on my local store ... only $119 plus tax LOL (crossfinger hope it comes with free 200mm side panel fan)


----------



## Trademark

guys can someone pls verified for me i need to make sure if this EVGA Classified http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-141-BL-E7...1583426&sr=1-1 will fit on my cm storm scout. im tempting to buy it now...


----------



## Enigma8750

*coreyL: p55 System*


----------



## Enigma8750

Helix has a classified in his Scout.



















*Evga Classified E760 Rev. 1.1*

To be honest he did go with the HAF X a few weeks ago.. Traitor!!!

CoreyL went to a Storm Sniper for more room for his LE board.










Check out these Cases.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...81b339&x=0&y=0

Personally I like the this.










There are your Classified colors.. WHO cares what you have on the inside .. They only want a 109 dollars for this one.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Helix has a classified in his Scout.



















*Evga Classified E760 Rev. 1.1*

To be honest he did go with the HAF X a few weeks ago.. Traitor!!!

thx man
i'm going for evga classified and evga gtx 480 sc should have my new upgraded system running by tues/wed next week.. just waiting for UPS.. then i can test that new hd cover/cable cover u made for me


----------



## JayDizzl

Finally got the fan LEDs sorted. My Scout is done!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JayDizzl* 
Finally got the fan LEDs sorted. My Scout is done!
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...coutLights.jpg


what was the problem? if you dont mind me asking.. was it a factory fault?


----------



## JayDizzl

It was just a newbie flail. I hadn't hooked up the molex with the two red and black pairs. It struck me as an odd wiring configuration and I wasn't sure what to do with that connector, but I decided to just connect it to the power supply and see what happens. There was light and it was good.









I's still learnin'.


----------



## Striker36

it happens to all of us. live and learn









we all start some place.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


thx man
i'm going for evga classified and evga gtx 480 sc should have my new upgraded system running by tues/wed next week.. just waiting for UPS.. then i can test that new hd cover/cable cover u made for me


Just so you know, 'cause I'm still not with you on the case choice.









If you get a Sniper or any version of the Haf, the HDD cover won't really fit. As I said, the Sniper is a Haf 922 with a different jacket, so basically, all those cases but the Scout have different size retention clips, the HDD cover doesn't work the same. You really should stick with the Scout.









Edit: @ Y'all, the Shower and Master bath floor are almost finished. It's all over but the Shouting, no wait, the Grouting. Then *No Touchy* for 4 days!! Messed up in the Guest bath. We set the kitchen door before the grout fully set, now it's cracked! Argggh!! They have to take out the whole line and put in a new one. Good thing they're friends or this would break our bank! Then Grout sealer, LR ceiling and wall paint, then Carpet!!!! Yayyyyy! New carpet, new 46" TV, couple of recliners... Cabinets? What Cabinets??

Edit 2: Oh, Mindy got to go inside the house today, first time in almost 3 weeks. She sees all the pics but just can't imagine what it's like untill she's there. Saw the shower, cried & cried & hugged a lot. Think I helped fulfill her dream! We're definitely going to live there 'till we die.
TTYL gang.

Edit 3: Oh, did some driving around in my "Spare Time" found this house on street a ways down the hill: It looks like ours but flipped over. They lie so bad, says Topography, level. Hogwash, it's on a hill side at the bottom of our mountain, the house may be level but not the back yard: http://www.realtor.com/realestateand...436_1120031576


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JayDizzl*


Finally got the fan LEDs sorted. My Scout is done!










Nice Picture Brother JayDizzi. Proud to have you part of our team.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


thx man
i'm going for evga classified and evga gtx 480 sc should have my new upgraded system running by tues/wed next week.. just waiting for UPS.. then i can test that new hd cover/cable cover u made for me


Sounds good.. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JayDizzl* 
It was just a newbie flail. I hadn't hooked up the molex with the two red and black pairs. It struck me as an odd wiring configuration and I wasn't sure what to do with that connector, but I decided to just connect it to the power supply and see what happens. There was light and it was good.









I's still learnin'.


Want to know something funny.. Same thing happened to me when I got my Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

Edit 2: Oh, Mindy got to go inside the house today, first time in almost 3 weeks. She sees all the pics but just can't imagine what it's like untill she's there. Saw the shower, cried & cried & hugged a lot. Think I helped fulfill her dream! We're definitely going to live there 'till we die.

TTYL gang.


I loved that story.. that is really Good times.. Damn good times.
















YouTube- David Lee Roth - Damn Good


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Helix has a classified in his Scout.











Wow now that is a scout, tight build, love it!


----------



## yuugotserved

Those who are getting scouts, newegg has em for $54!!! omg and i paid $70 and haven't completed my build yet.

Storm Scout $60 - 10% code *EMCYWZP64 * = *$54 with free shipping*


----------



## Bradey

i paid $150 for it 
the best $150 i ever spent


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i paid $150 for it 
the best $150 i ever spent


ouch


----------



## JayDizzl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


Those who are getting scouts, newegg has em for $54!!! omg and i paid $70 and haven't completed my build yet.

Storm Scout $60 - 10% code *EMCYWZP64 * = *$54 with free shipping*


Well now, that figures. I just bought mine last week. Granted, I got mine for $80, but still. That's some classic timing on my part there.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JayDizzl*


Well now, that figures. I just bought mine last week. Granted, I got mine for $80, but still. That's some classic timing on my part there.


the exact same thing happened to me lol only i paied 90 and the next week they went to 80


----------



## Jplaz

I paid $60 at MicroCenter during Black Friday


----------



## PsalmLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Helix has a classified in his Scout.











Hey guys, where can I get drive covers like those? Or anything similar?

Cheers


----------



## Confessed

Considering this case since it's only $60 on the Egg right now. In the back of my head ik I don't really need it though =/


----------



## simtafa

Storm Scout is on sale now at newegg. Here's the link.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-196-_-Product

heads up









edit: hadn't read the last posts when I was posting. ohh well...


----------



## mr-Charles

oooooooP's, sorry for the DBL-posting's; i'll just edit this one, OR, the Moderator for here to Please just Delete this posting's; thanx . . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simtafa* 
Storm Scout is on sale now at newegg. Here's the link.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-196-_-Product









_*YEOWSA ! ! !*_ . . . {even with FREE 3-day shipping ! ! !







}. . . thank's for that Head'sUP & the link to . . .








.....just did JUMP onto and GRAB'd another . . .







. . . { for that price Drop, i just had to snatch up - on ...







...







}

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
Hey guys, where can I get drive covers like those? Or anything similar?

Cheers

I believe those are the heatsinks for 3 velociraptors.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simtafa* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-196-_-Product(

Sexy price on that Scout.


----------



## Trademark

hi everyone
I just got my new EVGA X58 LE Motherboard testing it in Scout heres a 3 Video..
Looks so cool on CM SCOUT.. sadly I might get the HAF X in few days









anyway heres a preview of my new board in cm scout. im still waiting for my cpu and ram/memory should be here by monday so either monday night or tuesday ill post a complete video of my new build.















YouTube- VID00002







YouTube- VID00003







YouTube- VID00004


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
hi everyone
I just got my new EVGA X58 LE Motherboard testing it in Scout here 3 Video..
Looks so cool on CM SCOUT.. sadly I might get the HAF X in few days









anyway heres a preview of my new board in cm scout. im still waiting for my cpu and ram/memory should be here by monday so either monday night or tuesday ill post a complete video of my new build.
YouTube- VID00002
YouTube- VID00003
YouTube- VID00004

Perfect fit!


----------



## GoodInk

OK guys this is what is I've been kicking around on my head. I have some 2x4" CCFL kit on the way. I'm thinking about getting the window etched but at the sametime I'm wanting to add a side fan. I'm just looking for some input on likes dislikes ect. Here are a few chops I made up.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


OK guys this is what is I've been kicking around on my head. I have some 2x4" CCFL kit on the way. I'm thinking about getting the window etched but at the sametime I'm wanting to add a side fan. I'm just looking for some input on likes dislikes ect. Here are a few chops I made up.





























look nice man.


----------



## Trademark

i like to thx General E for the drive bay and psu cable cover


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
OK guys this is what is I've been kicking around on my head. I have some 2x4" CCFL kit on the way. I'm thinking about getting the window etched but at the sametime I'm wanting to add a side fan. I'm just looking for some input on likes dislikes ect. Here are a few chops I made up.




























i think you should get a 200mm fan and etch The dust cover for it


----------



## photonmoo

@ Goodink, the first one looks good, though looks won't always help if you're looking for ventilation and cooling...

@ Trademark, that's a sexy build, very neat!


----------



## Moonshadow

Sweet! Only 60 bones for the scout!? I am totally jumping on this as soon as I can use my credit card again >.>

@the rendering of the scout: I would pick that first one without that metal fan grill. With some nice clean etching like that, that could be awesome. I wonder, could you stain acrylic and have it have a very sharp line like that?


----------



## Demvang

Use this code _EMCYWZP64_ to knock $6 off







I'm thinking of buying this although I don't plan to build a pc anytime soon.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Man, I wish we'd get a newegg.co.uk already, the deals you guys have and the prices makes me wanna cry sometimes...

I'm after becoming a member of this club soon btw, lol


----------



## Bradey

i wish we had a newegg.com.au


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Very soon my case will be sold, the TJ07 is calling me - just need to find a buyer for my Scout


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ooooh I want one, no two!! Man those puppies are expensive, but it's the only thing that gets you close to the 6Mb/s of the mobo's.

Didn't get the day off. Then someone knocked out a power pole and we had to leave. Got off early at least.

Ok guys here's a sneak peak!!









Get the picture?? Ramp up to that ledge, clear shower doors, grab bars on right wall and facing wall. Shower head right in front of the seat, handle with Mindy's arm distance without leaning forward.

Whadda ya think??

It looks nice but where are you going to put the TV?


----------



## Alexossi79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy* 
Man, I wish we'd get a newegg.co.uk already, the deals you guys have and the prices makes me wanna cry sometimes...

I'm after becoming a member of this club soon btw, lol









http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...TORMSCOUT.html

Check this one.
I live in Ireland but prices are similar.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
@ Goodink, the first one looks good, though looks won't always help if you're looking for ventilation and cooling...

@ Trademark, that's a sexy build, very neat!

thx but sadly i might go haf x soon...
dont have the time to mod my cm storm scout once i have 2-3 gtx 480 video card.. so might as well try the haf x...


----------



## Striker36

the GTX 480s fit in our scouts with no mods


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
the GTX 480s fit in our scouts with no mods

2-3 sli gtx 480 dont think a scout can handle the temp considering im going to do some overclocking...

thats the main reason im changing.. otherwise ill stay in my old scout..


----------



## Striker36

i think you would be plenty surprised... but still why not save your self some money and try it? if your not happy with the results then grab the HAF

but i think with 2 fans on the side and 2 up front you will have better temps than your expecting


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i think you would be plenty surprised... but still why not save your self some money and try it? if your not happy with the results then grab the HAF

but i think with 2 fans on the side and 2 up front you will have better temps than your expecting

i already know its not going to work..

on my old i5 750 overclock to 4.0 running a gtx 480 single card with 2 side panel fan (140mm Top Fan) and 2 front fan (120mm and 140mm) 1 120mm Buttom Fan and running push and pull my temp didnt even go down that much so im pretty sure its not going to work..
even if i modify the case and add more fun still not going to support the heat temp from 2-3 gtx 480 . cm storm scout is design for smaller video card. i know u can use 5970 if u modify the drive bay but having 2 or more High End card its just not going to happen i'm just being realistic. i love my cm storm scout but i need to accept the fact im going to need a better cooling/room for my future 2-3 card...


----------



## Striker36

your money...

and their are several users here that would disagree with you.


----------



## adsmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Helix has a classified in his Scout.



















*Evga Classified E760 Rev. 1.1*

To be honest he did go with the HAF X a few weeks ago.. Traitor!!!

CoreyL went to a Storm Sniper for more room for his LE board.










Check out these Cases.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...81b339&x=0&y=0

Personally I like the this.










There are your Classified colors.. WHO cares what you have on the inside .. They only want a 109 dollars for this one.

Hey, could you please tell me what the bays the hdd's are sitting in? Makes it look nice n neat! Cheers


----------



## PsalmLove

yea same question a few pages back - what are those hard drive covers?


----------



## Striker36

i THINK they are VelociRaptor HDDS. they look like the heatsinks on them at least


----------



## lightsout

Scored that great deal on newegg for this case. Stoked because I was going to buy it this weekend so I got it for an extra 20 bucks cheaper. Got some zip ties coming with it. Anything else I should know in preparation?


----------



## Shiggins

Buy an extra 8pin power cable extension just in case. Check out the cable management guide for the reason and how to route the cables to make life easy.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6473990

Made my scout build a breeze.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Scored that great deal on newegg for this case. Stoked because I was going to buy it this weekend so I got it for an extra 20 bucks cheaper. Got some zip ties coming with it. Anything else I should know in preparation?

nice deal man anyway buy this 8 and 20+4 Extension. for cable management just in case
http://www.amazon.com/CB-8P-8-Pin-Mo...1815230&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/CB-24P-Singled...1815204&sr=8-1


----------



## AverageGai

Hi guys, this is a bit off-topic, but I'm really sure where else to ask this.

There's a plastic smell coming from my top exhaust fan. It's not a very strong smell, but it does smell like new parts. However, this build is about 2 months old and the smell should have gone away, right?

I'm a bit paranoid. What could the cause of this and should I be worried?

Thanks =)


----------



## lightsout

Thanks for the info guys. I'm not really in a position to drop $20 just in case. I'm sure I will end up needing one or both of those but I'll deal with it when the time comes.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
It looks nice but where are you going to put the TV?

Heh heh heh!! Apparently you've never seen one of these babies: http://cache1.smarthome.com/images/8376big.jpg

Vanishing TV in the mirror, here's thier website: http://www.seura.com/p/products-choosing-mirror

Then there's the one for the living room: http://www.buy.com/prod/philips-47pf...210558232.html

I'm getting it for $800- from Costco which is only 1/2 mile from the house. Then there's something like this for the computer: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc..._-Product'

Haven't checked to see which is the best yet though.


----------



## Trademark

hi Bri


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


I paid $60 at MicroCenter during Black Friday










Mindy's was around $80- with the shipping.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


Hi guys, this is a bit off-topic, but I'm really sure where else to ask this.

There's a plastic smell coming from my top exhaust fan. It's not a very strong smell, but it does smell like new parts. However, this build is about 2 months old and the smell should have gone away, right?

I'm a bit paranoid. What could the cause of this and should I be worried?

Thanks =)


 It could be the PSU.. the transformers are wrapped with a plastic cover and can cause a smell when heated.. Just run Speccy and see what your temps are and don't worry about it if you don't see any problems..


----------



## Segovax

Can I fit a 240 rad in place of the top fan?


----------



## Enigma8750

Bri.. I would go for a Dual tuner unit so you can record on and watch another.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Segovax*


Can I fit a 240 rad in place of the top fan?


nope

edit: 
not with out serious moddding


----------



## AuraNova

So is it a bad thing that my Scout is sitting in the box right now?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Segovax*


Can I fit a 240 rad in place of the top fan?


That is a tough one. length would be okay but the thickness would be tough. I would remove the Hard drive Rack and then get one of these and then put your rad up front or on the floor sucking air up.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23813


----------



## Zastu

Just got my Scout in on Friday. 
Played around with it, loved it


----------



## Segovax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That is a tough one. length would be okay but the thickness would be tough. I would remove the Hard drive Rack and then get one of these and then put your rad up front or on the floor sucking air up.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23813











Thanks... I wouldn't have to cut into the 5.25 bays at all and the 240 would fit vertically in place of the 140mm fan area?


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


It could be the PSU.. the transformers are wrapped with a plastic cover and can cause a smell when heated.. Just run Speccy and see what your temps are and don't worry about it if you don't see any problems..


What am I supposed to look at in Speccy?

I've gather these temperatures from HWMonitor (the CPUID one).

CPU idles at 30C and peaks at under 50C.

GPU idles at 40C and peaks around 70C (fermi, btw).

Mobo idles at 30C and peaks around 35-40C, I'm not exactly sure.

HDD operates at 30C.

*EDIT:* I'd like to add that the scent isn't very strong. I only notice it if I put my nose about 2 inches above the top exhaust, but it still kind of worries me.

I looked inside the case and sniffed around, but I couldn't smell the scent. It seems the scent is being pushed out of the case by my exhaust fans.

One more question: My RAM should be okay at 1.68v right? (I set it to 1.64v in BIOS, but HWMonitor reads it as 1.68v so I'm not sure which to go by so I'll go with the higher voltage just to be safe).

Thanks again.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Bri.. I would go for a Dual tuner unit so you can record on and watch another.


Hmm, gotta look that one up. Got a link for a good one?


----------



## Bradey

HWMonitor is not always correct
it said my cpu was @ 150C (i hope it was wrong





















)


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


your money...

and their are several users here that would disagree with you.


Like me. I just finished putting together a Sniper for my wife, which is essentially the same design as the HAF and my preliminary temps are higher with this case than the Scout. Some of it might have to do with the Radeon 4870 in the Sniper, but I am running two 5750s in the Scout. I suggest trying it first before ditching it. The HAF is a slick case, but so is the Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


Like me. I just finished putting together a Sniper for my wife, which is essentially the same design as the HAF and my preliminary temps are higher with this case than the Scout. Some of it might have to do with the Radeon 4870 in the Sniper, but I am running two 5750s in the Scout. I suggest trying it first before ditching it. The HAF is a slick case, but so is the Scout.


You are the second one this week who has said that the temps in the Scout beat most of the bigger rigs.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


What am I supposed to look at in Speccy?

I've gather these temperatures from HWMonitor (the CPUID one).

CPU idles at 30C and peaks at under 50C.

GPU idles at 40C and peaks around 70C (fermi, btw).

Mobo idles at 30C and peaks around 35-40C, I'm not exactly sure.

HDD operates at 30C.

*EDIT:* I'd like to add that the scent isn't very strong. I only notice it if I put my nose about 2 inches above the top exhaust, but it still kind of worries me.

I looked inside the case and sniffed around, but I couldn't smell the scent. It seems the scent is being pushed out of the case by my exhaust fans.

One more question: My RAM should be okay at 1.68v right? (I set it to 1.64v in BIOS, but HWMonitor reads it as 1.68v so I'm not sure which to go by so I'll go with the higher voltage just to be safe).

Thanks again.


Speccy shows accurate temps all over the board. I still believe that the PSU is burning in.. No Worries. Your Temps look Great.

RAM Question. ... 1.68 should be okay but I am not a DDr3 User so I know that my DDr2 1066 is good to 2.2 Volts.. G-Skill is usually a very tough ram to burn up.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


Like me. I just finished putting together a Sniper for my wife, which is essentially the same design as the HAF and my preliminary temps are higher with this case than the Scout. Some of it might have to do with the Radeon 4870 in the Sniper, but I am running two 5750s in the Scout. I suggest trying it first before ditching it. The HAF is a slick case, but so is the Scout.


My system ran hotter in my Sniper too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Segovax*


Thanks... I wouldn't have to cut into the 5.25 bays at all and the 240 would fit vertically in place of the 140mm fan area?



That is the Whole Idea. just move the hard drive rail and plenty of room appears.


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Speccy shows accurate temps all over the board. I still believe that the PSU is burning in.. No Worries. Your Temps look Great.

RAM Question. ... 1.68 should be okay but I am not a DDr3 User so I know that my DDr2 1066 is good to 2.2 Volts.. G-Skill is usually a very tough ram to burn up.


Yeah, I just noticed the temperature readings in Speccy and they match what I'm seeing in HWMonitor.

I'll take word on it and will try not to worry too much xD

Thanks again.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


i like to thx General E for the drive bay and psu cable cover

















Looking at the pictures, now I wished I would have armor all those covers.. that is a plastic coat over those covers and some armor or some baby oil would make them look great..


----------



## PsalmLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You are the second one this week who has said that the temps in the Scout beat most of the bigger rigs.


I think the larger size of the case interior negates the airflow. Large cases like the Corsair 800D are known to have issues with air cooling and are better suited for liquid cooling. If the case is too small, ie mini mid towers you get problems with ambient heat and not enough space for fans and cooling. The Scout could very well be the 'sweet spot' in terms of size and airflow =]


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Segovax*


Thanks... I wouldn't have to cut into the 5.25 bays at all and the 240 would fit vertically in place of the 140mm fan area?


it will NOT fit in the top. wile keeping the awesome handle. the bottom and front are your 2 best options for a 240mm rad. check my work log for the difficult way to do it


----------



## Bradey

hi all
i am going to sell my rig to down scale/ or up scale








going to an itx, i5, 5870, 300gb VelociRaptor
or m-atx i7 , 5870, 300gb VelociRaptor


----------



## Trademark

hi everyone








and to my friend's General E and BriSleep
check out my new future build cpu/ram/video card still missing still waitin till monday to wed. to complete my build

heres a video i just install my motherboard














YouTube- VID00014


----------



## well

hi guys! my Storm Scout photos








    
   
   

also i'm made a drawing of the window for any version of AutoCAD. download link is here sorry for my bad english, i'm from Ukraine


----------



## Trademark

nice pics man


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *well*


hi guys! my Storm Scout photos








    
   
   

also i'm made a drawing of the window for any version of AutoCAD. download link is here sorry for my bad english, i'm from Ukraine










I'm loving that setup, very nicely done dude, wish i had that much clearence for the top fan.


----------



## well

thanks a lot!


----------



## linkin93

Some new pics for the front page:


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


Buy an extra 8pin power cable extension just in case. Check out the cable management guide for the reason and how to route the cables to make life easy.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6473990

Made my scout build a breeze.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


nice deal man anyway buy this 8 and 20+4 Extension. for cable management just in case
http://www.amazon.com/CB-8P-8-Pin-Mo...1815230&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/CB-24P-Singled...1815204&sr=8-1


Thanks guys, I found the same ones and frys. Sleeved black they look sick. Didn't want to start my build and need them. They look better then the ones my psu has anyways.

Can't wait for this bad boy to get here!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Thanks guys, I found the same ones and frys. Sleeved black they look sick. Didn't want to start my build and need them. They look better then the ones my psu has anyways.

Can't wait for this bad boy to get here!!!


I agree with your build strategy. Better to have too much than, not enough.


----------



## Enigma8750

Nice build LinKin93. I love it. .. Very NICE.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *well*


also i'm made a drawing of the window for any version of AutoCAD. download link is here sorry for my bad english, i'm from Ukraine










I tried opening the CAD file with Draft It but this is all I see. Oh the english is fine.


----------



## linkin93

Enigma how did you fix the picture like that? Either way i need to get a better camera.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Enigma how did you fix the picture like that? Either way i need to get a better camera.










hes the master around here.. he just stares at them really hard till they fix them selves and quote them selves to his next post.

at least thats how i imagine it works... cus im not good at photoshop like him


----------



## Enigma8750

I can't tell you all my tricks but it is a legit piece of FREE Software. And I stare at it long enough it just fixes itself..LOL

I get my Secretary to do my Photo work. She is great with computers.










Gee? ..... Thanks Missy. Now Answer the phone while Im sleeping okay Missy.

Sure boss. Anything you say..

Ohh Missy.. You're the best Secretary a General ever had.

I love you too E....


----------



## well

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I tried opening the CAD file with Draft It but this is all I see.


pls check this file


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *well* 
pls check this file

same thing, do I need different software to open it, if so do you know a good free one?


----------



## well

sorry, but I dont know







I use the AutoCAD 2010


----------



## mrant

It looks like GoodInk was correct. I received my new CM HDD brackets on Friday and they don't fit in my Storm Scout. Anywhere. They fit a hard drive perfectly, but the bracket is too wide for the HDD cage, too narrow for the 5.25" on the front panel and too wide for the 3.5" on the front panel.

I have no idea where these are supposed to mount. Or why CM advertises them as being compatible with the Scout and Sniper cases.

There is good news, however, I found my spare parts box I thought I threw away during the move. So at least I have extra brackets now.

I still would like to know where to get additional brackets. I'm sure someone else out there could use them.

--MrAnt--

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrant* 
Hmmm, I hope they fit. Not locking is not a deal-breaker, still better than the cardboard shim I'm using now. I will just have to remember next time I'm moving the case.

I will provide an update when they arrive on how everything fits.

--MrAnt--


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrant* 
It looks like GoodInk was correct. I received my new CM HDD brackets on Friday and they don't fit in my Storm Scout. Anywhere. They fit a hard drive perfectly, but the bracket is too wide for the HDD cage, too narrow for the 5.25" on the front panel and too wide for the 3.5" on the front panel.

I have no idea where these are supposed to mount. Or why CM advertises them as being compatible with the Scout and Sniper cases.

There is good news, however, I found my spare parts box I thought I threw away during the move. So at least I have extra brackets now.

I still would like to know where to get additional brackets. I'm sure someone else out there could use them.

--MrAnt--

Well they are good for the Sniper and all the HAF's I would call CM and say you want your money back plus shipping.


----------



## Enigma8750

This New Scout Well is a True Craftsman. Everything I see in this build has perfection all over it. Guys we are in the presents of greatness. Gorgeous Work Well. Just beautiful.









Not Since looking at Rom3000's setup, have I seen such a beautifully clean room and those curtains, are soooo Choice. The Mouse is even dusted. and look at the edge of the floor to the wall. Not a speck of dust.









This Build looks like a Website picture. The build makes you want to just go out and buy one. Nice shots, Well









Scouts... Look at the precision on this cut of acrylic. This looks so factory. Please tell me how you got such a perfect cut. It looks like a factory Real Glass Cut. Awesome Work, Well. I wish I was that good at building.


----------



## Enigma8750

The only thing I could see you do better is your wire Management. It looks good and don't mess with it .PLEASE. It is just a pretty build but that CPU Power pin out is just in a really bad spot, don't you think..


----------



## well

*Enigma8750*
Thank you very much! Glass cut really a factory with laser, I just made a drawing only








The CPU power cord is too short in order to pave it for another


----------



## mrant

It is my fault these HDD brackets don't fit. I ordered the wrong parts from the CM Store. The one's I bought were clearly marked "HAF, Sniper, ATCS". And the ones I needed were clearly marked "Storm Scout HDD Rails".

That's what I get for not reading closely enough...









Here is the link in case anyone else needs more brackets:
Storm Scout: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=534
Storm Sniper: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=533

--MrAnt--

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Well they are good for the Sniper and all the HAF's I would call CM and say you want your money back plus shipping.


----------



## Jack4L

New camera, new photos:


----------



## Striker36

really good looking photos Jack4l those are almost catalog worthy


----------



## GoodInk

I'll second that


----------



## GoodInk

*@mrant*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Here you go http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=533

When this was posted it said Scout under the cases


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jack4L* 
New camera, new photos:
























































Just gorgeous pictures.. Tell me... what camera did you use?.. I love the way the pics look.


----------



## yuugotserved

Hey, is it possible to like add "wheels" to the bottom of the case feet?

if so, what kind of wheels (brand)? thanks.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


Hey, is it possible to like add "wheels" to the bottom of the case feet?

if so, what kind of wheels (brand)? thanks.


Aren't you from slickdeals.net?







Such a small world. Betcha got the case for ~$54 at Newegg.


----------



## Striker36

are you looking for something like this?









because if you are it would be a rather easy mod that would look KILLER


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


This New Scout Well is a True Craftsman. Everything I see in this build has perfection all over it. Guys we are in the presents of greatness. Gorgeous Work Well. Just beautiful.









Not Since looking at Rom3000's setup, have I seen such a beautifully clean room and those curtains, are soooo Choice. The Mouse is even dusted. and look at the edge of the floor to the wall. Not a speck of dust.









This Build looks like a Website picture. The build makes you want to just go out and buy one. Nice shots, Well









Scouts... Look at the precision on this cut of acrylic. This looks so factory. Please tell me how you got such a perfect cut. It looks like a factory Real Glass Cut. Awesome Work, Well. I wish I was that good at building.


Hi dude,
Your right that is one heluva nice cut, mine looks like garbage, glad it can't be seen though


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


are you looking for something like this?









because if you are it would be a rather easy mod that would look KILLER


I was going to tell you the same thing.. I have a pair that had on my last case and I am saving for another mod later in the year. They are all aluminum and they come with Rubber treads that you can put on them. I like the all aluminum effect though. Will raise the case approx 45 CM.


----------



## Jack4L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Just gorgeous pictures.. Tell me... what camera did you use?.. I love the way the pics look.


Sony DSLR Alpha 230 - 10MPX - Sony SAM 18-55/f3.5-5.6 - Tamron AF 70-300/f4-5.6 Di LD MACRO










Thanks for comment


----------



## Enigma8750

*To Become a Member Add a Picture of your Scout and then Press Here*


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrant*


I have no idea where these are supposed to mount. Or why CM advertises them as being compatible with the Scout and Sniper cases.


I have no idea either. I'm sorry for the false recommendation. The sad part is that I got my Sniper in after I told you about these, otherwise I would have tested them first.


----------



## lightsout

Just got this case all set up. My mobo has the NB overheat issue. Right now it is idle at 46. But in my old case it was at 40c. I'm bummed right now. Not sure if I should point my heatsink upwards towards the top fan. Right now its going out the rear. I also put a 120mm fan in the hdd bay.

I tried a fan on the door as an intake but it didn't seem to do anything. Any recommendations on getting good airflow in this case??


----------



## nodeuce

do you guys know if having side fans installed on this case would affect a push/pull configuration? or is it just like most others where the top side fan will need to be removed?


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Just got this case all set up. My mobo has the NB overheat issue. Right now it is idle at 46. But in my old case it was at 40c. I'm bummed right now. Not sure if I should point my heatsink upwards towards the top fan. Right now its going out the rear. I also put a 120mm fan in the hdd bay.

I tried a fan on the door as an intake but it didn't seem to do anything. Any recommendations on getting good airflow in this case??


Two side fans help immensely with NB temps. Have you tried more than one?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nodeuce*


do you guys know if having side fans installed on this case would affect a push/pull configuration? or is it just like most others where the top side fan will need to be removed?


I found that having both side fans installed eliminated the need for having the push/pull set up to intake air; I set it up to exhaust instead. The side fans brought in enough cool air to negate any of the ill effects of having warm case air travel through the radiator, and actually lowered my temps by about 2-4 degrees C. The exception to this may be if you were running two hot cards, such as the Radeon 4870. I still recommend the push/pull setup regardless.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Just got this case all set up. My mobo has the NB overheat issue. Right now it is idle at 46. But in my old case it was at 40c. I'm bummed right now. Not sure if I should point my heatsink upwards towards the top fan. Right now its going out the rear. I also put a 120mm fan in the hdd bay.

I tried a fan on the door as an intake but it didn't seem to do anything. Any recommendations on getting good airflow in this case??


Two things that can be done. The 140 fan at the bottom is the right size but it is too damned slow and you need to put a stronger fan. Also cut out the metal grill in front of the case with some side cutters to add air flow.

Also the blow hole at the top should always be used in any Case over the back exhaust fan. Heat naturally rises.

Now one more thing. A lot of guys add a 120 mm fan under the DVD Drive to add more ventilation to the north bridge and the CPU. The video card can break the flow of air in the case so, Lots of guys were doing that when the case first came out and now you new guys are rediscovering what we did earlier. Its Normal.

Ohh taking the fan from the bottom is a bear. Take out the fan to the back of the case. it will not squeeze thru the front drive bay.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Two things that can be done. The 140 fan at the bottom is the right size but it is too damned slow and you need to put a stronger fan. Also cut out the metal grill in front of the case with some side cutters to add air flow.

Also the blow hole at the top should always be used in any Case over the back exhaust fan. Heat naturally rises.

Now one more thing. A lot of guys add a 120 mm fan under the DVD Drive to add more ventilation to the north bridge and the CPU. The video card can break the flow of air in the case so, Lots of guys were doing that when the case first came out and now you new guys are rediscovering what we did earlier. Its Normal.

Ohh taking the fan from the bottom is a bear. Take out the fan to the back of the case. it will not squeeze thru the front drive bay.
























Ok thanks, I did put a fan in the 5.25' bay. I just screwed it to those pop out things you pull out when you install a drive.

Just went out and bought an antec spot cool. Not really doing anything. It almost seems like I messed up the contact on the NB heatsink messing with the motherboard. The airflow in the case seems fine. Cool air is coming out of the back. I will probably flip the heatsink to blow out of the top.

I guess I need to remove NB heatsink and check contact, thanks for the pics again. I like that sheet metal idea to put the extra fan in the 5.25' bay. I wonder where I could score some of that.


----------



## nodeuce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Two side fans help immensely with NB temps. Have you tried more than one?

I found that having both side fans installed eliminated the need for having the push/pull set up to intake air; I set it up to exhaust instead. The side fans brought in enough cool air to negate any of the ill effects of having warm case air travel through the radiator, and actually lowered my temps by about 2-4 degrees C. The exception to this may be if you were running two hot cards, such as the Radeon 4870. I still recommend the push/pull setup regardless.

thanks, but just to be clear.. so none of the side fans will block a push/pull configuration setup as the rear exhaust/intake (im currently on exhaust) right? and i guess while im at it, would it make a difference if i setup the push/pull as the rear or top?

on my current case, i had to remove one of my side fans because it blocked the two fans i had in push/pull in the rear.


----------



## Enigma8750

*The Generals Picture of the Week is Jarvik7's wild Scout.

















*


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *listen to remix* 
Aren't you from slickdeals.net?







Such a small world. Betcha got the case for ~$54 at Newegg.

shh we gotta keep it a secret


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
are you looking for something like this?









because if you are it would be a rather easy mod that would look KILLER

How would i mount that? do i have to drill holes and screw it in?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
How would i mount that? do i have to drill holes and screw it in?

*Yes.. I have a picture I will show you let me get it.










What you do is take a ruler and draw two straight lines that you will use to line up the wheels and make them straight. Then drill the small holes and mount the wheel with the screws that come with the Lian Li Wheels. add the locking Mech. on the front for easier use.*


----------



## Enigma8750

*Promotions are up. Here is the Roster of the new Promotions.*

BriSleep: Retired Master Builder Advisor in Chief 

Rockr69:Socket 478 Specialist









Striker36: The Reactor AMD 965/ 5850 H-50 cooled









MlbrottarN: Explosive Ordinance Scout 

mr-Charles: AMD 965 : ATI 4890









Rom3000: Deep Cover Scout. BlackKnightRacer


----------



## Striker36

thank you General. i am honored to accept this.

*salute*


----------



## mr-Charles

[stand's here @ Attn.] Thank You, Sir. am honor'd to accept, as well.








. . . . .







. . . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Trademark

hi guys,

anyway heres a video of my new i7 Build i'm still waiting for my Video Card and Corsair HX 1000W PSU.

cant wait to turn this pc on















YouTube- VID00020


----------



## Bradey

i have a 5870 eye6 in da mail


----------



## ROM3000

Thanks for the promotion E!


----------



## mrant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
*@mrant*

When this was posted it said Scout under the cases

I saw the same thing. They did not have the Storm Scout brackets listed and only had the OEM HDD Brackets with Sniper and Scout listed as compatible cases.

Just want to make sure no one else makes the same mistake I did.

--MrAnt--


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*Yes.. I have a picture I will show you let me get it.

What you do is take a ruler and draw two straight lines that you will use to line up the wheels and make them straight. Then drill the small holes and mount the wheel with the screws that come with the Lian Li Wheels. add the locking Mech. on the front for easier use.​*​
​
​
thanks! they look great!

however, if i don't want to drill any holes, i will then have to get those case holders that you just drop the case in and roll.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Promotions are up. Here is the Roster of the new Promotions.*

BriSleep: Retired Master Builder Advisor in Chief 

Rockr69:Socket 478 Specialist









Striker36: The Reactor AMD 965/ 5850 H-50 cooled









MlbrottarN: Explosive Ordinance Scout 

mr-Charles: AMD 965 : ATI 4890









Rom3000: Deep Cover Scout. BlackKnightRacer









Congrads


----------



## Xyrate

Just bought a CoolerMaster Scout! I had a few questions about adding accessories to it:

1. Can anyone recommend a good fan controller for it?
2. Recommendation for dual graphics card? I don't do much gaming but more want 4 monitors for work related purposes.

Thanks for the help!

Its my first time transferring cases and I'm not very technically savy so hopefully it will go well


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyrate* 
Just bought a CoolerMaster Scout! I had a few questions about adding accessories to it:

1. Can anyone recommend a good fan controller for it?
2. Recommendation for dual graphics card? I don't do much gaming but more want 4 monitors for work related purposes.

Thanks for the help!

Its my first time transferring cases and I'm not very technically savy so hopefully it will go well









if for graphics cards i would look at the Radeon 5750 its at a decent price point and it will fit with no mods and some manufactures have single cards with 4 (or 6) interfaces.

OR you could go the Nvidia route with a pair of GTX 460s.

i listed 2 of the slower GPUs as you said you dont do much gaming but that being said. with those 2 cards in CF/SLI you will still be able to wreck just about any thing.









hope that helps

-Striker36


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nodeuce* 
thanks, but just to be clear.. so none of the side fans will block a push/pull configuration setup as the rear exhaust/intake (im currently on exhaust) right? and i guess while im at it, would it make a difference if i setup the push/pull as the rear or top?

on my current case, i had to remove one of my side fans because it blocked the two fans i had in push/pull in the rear.

No, I have both side fans installed with my H50 setup push/pull in the rear fan space. I would recommend using the rear so that you can keep a larger fan in the top. The back is 120mm only, the top is 120mm or 140mm.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
No, I have both side fans installed with my H50 setup push/pull in the rear fan space. I would recommend using the rear so that you can keep a larger fan in the top. The back is 120mm only, the top is 120mm or 140mm.

I have a 212+ in push pull and I don't think I can fit a fan in the top spot on the door.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyrate* 
Just bought a CoolerMaster Scout! I had a few questions about adding accessories to it:

1. Can anyone recommend a good fan controller for it?
2. Recommendation for dual graphics card? I don't do much gaming but more want 4 monitors for work related purposes.

Thanks for the help!

Its my first time transferring cases and I'm not very technically savy so hopefully it will go well









The *Sythe* controller is the one that every one likes here. it shows RPM and Temps.

That *Zalman* controller is super cool

I like the *Reobus* because you can put some High powered fans on it and not blow it out. controllers are great but make sure that controller can handle the wattage of the fans that are being controlled.

Now I am the same way. I game but not enough for me to have two monsters paying my Electrical Distributors Mercedes Payment. I like the Sapphire 5770 in Crossfire. Very power full and very very green.


----------



## Striker36

that reminds me.... i need to start looking for a new (read better) one for my build... i stuck the one i was planing on using in another rig and it popped in like 2 days


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
I have a 212+ in push pull and I don't think I can fit a fan in the top spot on the door.



















*Scythe SY1212SL12L 120mm Case Fan*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
See things are running smooth as usual.
Alittle update on mine, with them 3x 140mm fans in the front i found that 5 month down the line my pc was just a big ball of fur/dust so i takes it apart to clean the amzing amount of crap out of it.
Sadly i was doing it while i was re-installing windows and i pulled out the gfx fan molex to use for the dvd rom as i have ripped the dvd bays out so its a dvd-less case.
Just before windows format the pc went dead, gfx was'nt all that hot really.
Anyway it died, i tried a mates gfx on mine and that didnt work either so looks as if i blew the mobo and gfx, sent mobo back they sending it back working and i've seen pics of it working so thats really good news, i got a msi hawk 5770 comin in next few days.
Am using same setup but using the 4 pin cpu power rather than the 8 i was using with teh other board, maybe the 8pin cpu power has blown , will soon find out.

That is a bad stroke of Luck Butt Muncher.. but that is a great card. The MSI.. is the Consumer's choice.


----------



## nodeuce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
No, I have both side fans installed with my H50 setup push/pull in the rear fan space. I would recommend using the rear so that you can keep a larger fan in the top. The back is 120mm only, the top is 120mm or 140mm.

ohh, thanks







do you recommend the side fans to be set up as intake or exhaust?


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyrate* 
Just bought a CoolerMaster Scout! I had a few questions about adding accessories to it:

1. Can anyone recommend a good fan controller for it?
2. Recommendation for dual graphics card? I don't do much gaming but more want 4 monitors for work related purposes.

Thanks for the help!

Its my first time transferring cases and I'm not very technically savy so hopefully it will go well









dual video card
i recommend crossfire 5770 or 5850 will fit perfectly
or GTX 260 in SLI
lots of good fan controller out there that will fit looks cool with scout


----------



## hubwub

Is anybody currently using a Corsair H50 within their Scout? I just bought one recently and I might have the time this weekend to actually install it. I was wondering did you mount rad for the H50?

Also, anybody have tips to increase the airflow in the case? I already have my side panel removed and it's still hot in there. AHH!


----------



## Striker36

loads of us have anr are useing them, the most common location is on the back grill but their are a few members that have them stuck in the front 5.25inch bays and are getting good results. check out the first couple pages and you will see a ton of pictures


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
Is anybody currently using a Corsair H50 within their Scout? I just bought one recently and I might have the time this weekend to actually install it. I was wondering did you mount rad for the H50?

Also, anybody have tips to increase the airflow in the case? I already have my side panel removed and it's still hot in there. AHH!

best result is back. and add additional fan (push/pull) configuration for best result. never had problem hiting 4.0ghz on my old i5 750 last time using that set up. on my cm storm scout.
heres my old video running cm storm i5 750 at 4.0ghz.








YouTube- i5 750 Build Overclock to 4.0 Ghz @ 1.336V / Corsair H50 Push/Pull / ASUS GTX 480


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
Is anybody currently using a Corsair H50 within their Scout? I just bought one recently and I might have the time this weekend to actually install it. I was wondering did you mount rad for the H50?









Also, anybody have tips to increase the airflow in the case? I already have my side panel removed and it's still hot in there. AHH!

Hub.. We have almost 50 percent of our members are H-50 users. And there are lots of different fan configurations. usually two intakes and one exhaust on either side of the Radiator. Also Se the heat sink with the tube on the bottom. Most are doing that too.























Glad to see you Back Hub.. I missed you.









Add a 120 mm Xiggy or a Gentle Typhoon on the bottom and add an exhaust fan on the side bottom for dispersing the heat from the GPU.


----------



## K10

Really? almost 50%?!? That's a bit high I would think.

I think my next case is gonna be a NZXT Phantom...sorry guys


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh. Thats a ball park figure but Most People are going with the H-50.

From Lian Li to a Nzxt. Are you even allowed to say that in the same sentence Kayton. LOL


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Ohh. Thats a ball park figure but Most People are going with the H-50.

From Lian Li to a Nzxt. Are you even allowed to say that in the same sentence Kayton. LOL

I never had a Lian Li?


----------



## Enigma8750

never mind that was Kev b not you. You went Antec 900


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
never mind that was Kev b not you. You went Antec 900

Yeah, I traded with my friend because I had the need to mod. I'm giving my 900 to my girlfriend's brother. The NZXT Phantom is a beautiful case. I have my red/black/white color scheme worked out already. There will be very little modding needed but my schedule nowadays doesn't allow for much modding anyway


----------



## Xyrate

Thanks for all the answers guys. Once I put my computer in the Scout I will post a picture. I'm hoping to redo the lightning and go with a purple interior too.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyrate* 
Thanks for all the answers guys. Once I put my computer in the Scout I will post a picture. I'm hoping to redo the lightning and go with a purple interior too.


. . . . . _just to mention_ = _*WELCOME*_







to *this* thread of the OCN forum for here . . .









mr-Charles . .









.


----------



## GoodInk

I don't remember who I was telling about the HAF 912 but a pic from CM's booth at Quakecon was posted.
http://www.legitreviews.com/news/8781/


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I don't remember who I was telling about the HAF 912 but a pic from CM's booth at Quakecon was posted.
http://www.legitreviews.com/news/8781/

looks cool man








sadly i got my haf x now.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nodeuce*


ohh, thanks







do you recommend the side fans to be set up as intake or exhaust?


I have both of mine set as intake, although some have the bottom fan over the GPU set to exhaust. I guess it all depends on the style of graphics card you have. Feel free to experiment and see which gets you the best temps overall. It is easy to change the directions.


----------



## Striker36

i got a new toy. it looks something like this
















more info in my work log


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i got a new toy. it looks something like this









more info in my work log

Dang thats pretty!


----------



## Striker36

you should see it with my Supreme HF on it


----------



## gwpjr

I just did. OMG. I need to start making more money, quick.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I have a 212+ in push pull and I don't think I can fit a fan in the top spot on the door.


May I ask what temps you are getting? Did you put it horizontally or vertically? I have the same setup. Mine is blowing upwards towards the top 140 mm. I feel like I am not getting the best of it. Thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i got a new toy. it looks something like this
















more info in my work log


That is just a beautiful Board. I love it.


----------



## well

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i got a new toy. it looks something like this
















more info in my work log


Realy beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## Bradey

i has an 5870 eye6


----------



## Enigma8750

*Nice Overclock Bradey








*


----------



## Striker36

my mother board is sitting pretty on the motherboard tray









thought its only so i can measure for holes i need to cut


----------



## mrant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simtafa* 
May I ask what temps you are getting? Did you put it horizontally or vertically? I have the same setup. Mine is blowing upwards towards the top 140 mm. I feel like I am not getting the best of it. Thanks.

I don't have exactly the same setup as you, but I do have a 212+ on a core i5 750 pointed up at the 140mm top fan. My thinking was the 140mm fan should push more air than the 120mm on the rear. I am very pleased with my temps however, and I think the vertical orientation works just fine. Perhaps if you swapped the default fans for something with more performance, you may prefer to orient horizontally.

The only downside to this orientation that I can see is that it pretty much blocks any air being pulled from the front of the case by the rear exhaust fans. Due to the fin orientation on the 212+, I can't imagine much air is being pulled around the heatsink. Not a huge concern unless you really overclock your RAM or stuffed your front panel full of hard drives. Even then, you could always mount in fan in some of the 5.25" bays. I am considering doing this soon as I am starting to push my RAM.

PS: I only have one fan pushing on my 212+. Two fans in push/pull may be behave differently which may make the horizontal orientation preferable.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrant* 
I don't have exactly the same setup as you, but I do have a 212+ on a core i5 750 pointed up at the 140mm top fan. My thinking was the 140mm fan should push more air than the 120mm on the rear. I am very pleased with my temps however, and I think the vertical orientation works just fine. Perhaps if you swapped the default fans for something with more performance, you may prefer to orient horizontally.

The only downside to this orientation that I can see is that it pretty much blocks any air being pulled from the front of the case by the rear exhaust fans. Due to the fin orientation on the 212+, I can't imagine much air is being pulled around the heatsink. Not a huge concern unless you really overclock your RAM or stuffed your front panel full of hard drives. Even then, you could always mount in fan in some of the 5.25" bays. I am considering doing this soon as I am starting to push my RAM.

PS: I only have one fan pushing on my 212+. Two fans in push/pull may be behave differently which may make the horizontal orientation preferable.

I have the cooler in push/pull setup and I tweaked the speed of the fans via bios. They are silent at idle. (800 RPM)
I also have 120 mm fan in the 5.25" drive bay but it's not a powerful one. Even then it helps the case temps which directly affects the cpu temp. Soon I'll be getting something bigger for the drive bay. Like this one or this one

Thanks for you response. rep+


----------



## lightsout

I put a 120mm fan for intake at the front of the case in the 5.25 bay, then at the back side of the 5.25 bay right before my ram I have another 120mm fan blowing directly into the pull fan of the hyper 212.

Any reason why this is a bad idea. I'm trying to get the most airflow and just the one in front didn't feel like it was pushing a ton of air. The fans are antec tri cools on high, not sure if they are any good.


----------



## yuugotserved

Can't wait to take pics of my new build when i'm done.







just need psu and it's all set.


----------



## Izdaari

Wow, going on 400 pages! This is a seriously popular case.









I just got mine today, and after looking it over, I think I'm falling in love. But it doesn't seem fair to vote based on a first impression. I'll wait 'til I build a system with it, in a week or two.


----------



## Striker36

Lightsout: no i cant see where that would cause any problems.

other 2: post a picture and your in!









and i _love_ this case.... i need a couple replacement parts though


----------



## Bradey

400?
i see 1195


----------



## Striker36

different post per page counts. on my netbook im on 1196 but on my desktop im at 196 or something (havent looked in like a week)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
and i _love_ this case.... i need a couple replacement parts though









What did you break or loose?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Yeppers. I just got the email as well.. I'll link them here (along with some keywords for thread searching) for anyone else who might need a replacement part...

*CM Storm Scout, Left Side Panel- OEM Package:* $11.99
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...-panel-big.jpg










*CM Storm Scout, Right Side Panel- OEM Package:* $11.99
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=486










*CM Storm Scout, Front Panel - OEM Package:* $7.99
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=513










Thanks for this info. I dont see the one with the window listed right now. Does anyone know if they come in and out of stock?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
What did you break or loose?

nothing is broken to the point i cant fix it but im really just not happy with how the front bezel came out... so i think im going to order a new one and try again.


----------



## Biggrich76

So I just got a Storm Scout to replace my Antec 900. I bought the case mostly for the looks and the change of color scheme (from blue to red). I must say that the installation was quite easy compared to building in the Antec 900. The extra holes for wires and clips for drives really made it easy.

However, after having it running for a few hours there is one major downfall. Noise levels. The noise is significantly louder than my Antec 900. The fan noise is almost unbearable and the vibrations from the hard drive seem to rumble the entire case and cause a lot of unwanted noise.

There has also been an increase in temperature inside the case. Not as big of a deal as the noise, but still 5C higher on most components.

Can anyone recommend some solutions? Maybe some more silent replacement fans? Or a way to reduce the vibrations from the hard drive further? I have a fan controller that I will be installing, but I fear that reducing the speed of the fans will make the temps spike even more.

I really want to love this case but these things are really holding me back right now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xyrate

Help!

I tried transferring my old computer to my Scout case but two things are happening. My fans aren't running and I'm not getting anything on my monitor. I've attached a picture of my interior (sorry its so messy). Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyrate* 
Help!

I tried transferring my old computer to my Scout case but two things are happening. My fans aren't running and I'm not getting anything on my monitor. I've attached a picture of my interior (sorry its so messy). Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!

I cant tell from your pictures because there is little to no wire management.

Do you hear the hard drives running,see the motherboard light on, or see that the PSU's fan is spinning?Did you check two see if everything was properly plugged in?


----------



## Enigma8750

P4 connection looks wrong. I know you might not agree but it looks like it.










Hook up power to fans here.


----------



## Xyrate

Sorry its my first time ever doing this and I have little computer experience (so I'm not sure how to do wire management really). I see the green light on the motherboard on. The front fan is running and as are the hard drives. The back fan is not running but the fan on top is. Also the video card's fan is running so it has to be getting power. The PSU fan is also running. Everything seems to be plugged in but as I stated before this is my first time ever doing this. Thoughts?


----------



## Enigma8750

That square white small plug being unplugged by your SATA wires need to be plugged into the fan control system.. That white little male fan plug in the back. And if your MOBO had on board video it the bios may be sending the video signal to the on board instead of the PCI e. By the way. You should have seen my wire management on my first rig.

Nasty,...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Any chance that you plugged in one of the PCI-E Video Card Connectors into the CPU Power on the board?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Any chance that you plugged in one of the PCI-E Video Card Connectors into the CPU Power on the board?

Hey Papa,

I don't think so because I took pictures of my computer in the old case and I have the power cords in the same places. Any other thoughts? I really don't know what to do...


----------



## PapaSmurf

What PSU is that?

Is the CPU Power connector a 4 pin or an 8 pin (two 4 pins together)?

Go to this page and verify that you are using the correct connectors by checking the colors of the wires. CPU connectors have yellow wires by the clip while PCI-E Video Card Connectors have the black ones by the clip.
http://www.playtool.com/pages/psucon...s.html#atx12v4


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
What PSU is that?

Is the CPU Power connector a 4 pin or an 8 pin (two 4 pins together)?

Go to this page and verify that you are using the correct connectors by checking the colors of the wires. CPU connectors have yellow wires by the clip while PCI-E Video Card Connectors have the black ones by the clip.
http://www.playtool.com/pages/psucon...s.html#atx12v4

Hey. The PSU is the 650 Watt ATX Power Supply. The Mobo is the P5N-E SLI. I checked the wires, the CPU power connector is a 4 pin. Actually all the four pin wires have yellow and black. I didn't see any connectors with just yellow or just black. Sorry I'm so computer stupid - probably shouldn't have tried to do this


----------



## PapaSmurf

They won't fave all yellow or all black, they will have a combination of both. The CPU connector has the yellow ones by the clip with the black ones in back while the Video Card connectors have black by the clip with yellow in the back. That is why I included a link to a page that has pictures of the connectors.

Telling us it's a 650watt atx psu tells us absolutely nothing. If we had the brand and model (which should be on the label of the psu) we would be able to look up the specs to see what cables it has. Different PSU's have different cable arrangements.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biggrich76* 
So I just got a Storm Scout to replace my Antec 900. I bought the case mostly for the looks and the change of color scheme (from blue to red). I must say that the installation was quite easy compared to building in the Antec 900. The extra holes for wires and clips for drives really made it easy.

However, after having it running for a few hours there is one major downfall. Noise levels. The noise is significantly louder than my Antec 900. The fan noise is almost unbearable and the vibrations from the hard drive seem to rumble the entire case and cause a lot of unwanted noise.

There has also been an increase in temperature inside the case. Not as big of a deal as the noise, but still 5C higher on most components.

Can anyone recommend some solutions? Maybe some more silent replacement fans? Or a way to reduce the vibrations from the hard drive further? I have a fan controller that I will be installing, but I fear that reducing the speed of the fans will make the temps spike even more.

I really want to love this case but these things are really holding me back right now.

Thanks in advance.

Well for cooling put a 120mm or 140mm fan in the 5.25 drivebays if you have room, that will help more than anything for temps. The 140mm will just slide in nice and tight, the 120mm you will have to mount it. The noise levels I can't really say, the 2 Scouts that I built where very quiet. Do you have stock fans? If not are you using any fan controlers on them? Is there wires hitting the fan blades? Do you have anything loose in there, maybe a long shot but the back panel can be hard to put on sometimes, did it pop loose before you got the screws in? Do you have fans in the window? I never did that but a lot of people said that they got a lot of fan noise from that.


----------



## Xyrate

Okay I checked the wires and the CPU one does have yellow by the clip and the video card does have black by the clip. The link below is the PSU I have:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...?EdpNo=3276573

Thanks for helping me out with this.


----------



## GoodInk

Have you tried to re-installing your video card?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Have you tried to re-installing your video card?

Just tried to reinstall it but still not getting any video on my monitor. The fan on the video card is running and I've tried two monitors so far (both which worked earlier today). I do have an extra wire that doesn't have anywhere to go labeled HD Audio.


----------



## Trogdor636

Hey guys, I am the proud owner of a Scout as of just a few days ago. I am going to order a few Sata cables, and I am curious about what length most of you are using so I dont order too long, or too short. It will be a ATX mobo, not a micro. Thanks for any help!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Xyrate, if nothing else works try clearing the bios (see your owners manual for the location of the jumper and instructions) for doing this.


----------



## sametc1903

hey guys i'm gonna buy a CM Scout Storm and Corsair HX650W, so will i need a 8-pin cpu cable extender to route it behind the mobo tray?
if anyone with Corsair HX series and this case could provide intel, would be great...
i think HXs have the same ~60cm 8-pin cables. TX series are ~61cm i think. thanks!


----------



## raspinudo

Just got mine today at frys

I'm very anxious to begin my first PC build.









2010-08-20 15.55.58 by Raspinudo


----------



## GoodInk

OK guys I need some help, does anyone have a large pic of the Storm logo? It needs to be the following

# The artwork must be "print" ready.
# We can only accept the artwork in Windows BMP file format or Corel Draw Vector Art.
# The artwork should be black and white only (no gray scale, no color).
# For best results the artwork should be high resolution (800x800 pixels or greater) or scalable vector art.
# The artwork design should be solid objects; no crossing lines.
# Avoid extremely fine details such as hundreds of dots or thin lines.

I'm hoping to be able to get a window engraved back home, but if not I guess vinyl will work. I'm shooting for something like this.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Xyrate, if nothing else works try clearing the bios (see your owners manual for the location of the jumper and instructions) for doing this.

I will give that a try but I'm starting to think it might be that the video card got ruined while switching cases.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
loads of us have anr are useing them, the most common location is on the back grill but their are a few members that have them stuck in the front 5.25inch bays and are getting good results. check out the first couple pages and you will see a ton of pictures

Thank you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
best result is back. and add additional fan (push/pull) configuration for best result. never had problem hiting 4.0ghz on my old i5 750 last time using that set up. on my cm storm scout.
heres my old video running cm storm i5 750 at 4.0ghz.

YouTube- i5 750 Build Overclock to 4.0 Ghz @ 1.336V / Corsair H50 Push/Pull / ASUS GTX 480

Thanks for the video. Also, what fan did you use for your push/pull H50?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Hub.. We have almost 50 percent of our members are H-50 users. And there are lots of different fan configurations. usually two intakes and one exhaust on either side of the Radiator. Also Se the heat sink with the tube on the bottom. Most are doing that too.























Glad to see you Back Hub.. I missed you.









Add a 120 mm Xiggy or a Gentle Typhoon on the bottom and add an exhaust fan on the side bottom for dispersing the heat from the GPU.


I'm glad to be back.

I currently have an S-Flex SFF21F would that be good enough. I have two of those just lying around in my house. Would that be good enough for a push/pull configuration for the H50?

Thanks once again.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
I currently have an S-Flex SFF21F would that be good enough. I have two of those just lying around in my house. Would that be good enough for a push/pull configuration for the H50?.

Those should be good, if you need more air than that well you might want to look in to getting a real water cooling kit. You are looking at over 125 cfms with 2 of them.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh yea Hub.. Give them a try. btw. Are you pushing out the case or into the case?

I am making my assumption on this product.


----------



## raspinudo

I have a few questions for you guys pertaining to the rig I'm planning to build.

1. Which Mobo/CPU setup would you recommend.
The two I am debating between are an ASUS Crosshair IV/AMD Phenom II 965 and an EVGA X58 1366/Core i7 930.

I want to run a GTX 470 so I am leaning a bit towards the EVGA setup since it can support SLI down the road. I wish I could get a cheaper 1156 board and a core i5, but I am worried it will be all 1366 by time I want to upgrade again. I really like the performance of the AMD for the price, but I would not be able to run SLI down the road.

2. Would a corsair 650W be a decent enough power supply for this type of setup?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor636* 
Hey guys, I am the proud owner of a Scout as of just a few days ago. I am going to order a few Sata cables, and I am curious about what length most of you are using so I dont order too long, or too short. It will be a ATX mobo, not a micro. Thanks for any help!

Well the the farthest is the DVD drive that would require an 18 inch Sata Cable.

The Drives are at the most 12 inches away from the Mobo and the closest is 6 inches away.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sametc1903* 
hey guys i'm gonna buy a CM Scout Storm and Corsair HX650W, so will i need a 8-pin cpu cable extender to route it behind the mobo tray?
if anyone with Corsair HX series and this case could provide intel, would be great...
i think HXs have the same ~60cm 8-pin cables. TX series are ~61cm i think. thanks!


The Corsair 650 HX series is a Silver unit with really good specs and a PHENOMinal Warranty. My HX 1000 died on me two years after I bought it and I sent it back to them and they sent me a Brand New One still in the plastic wrap without any hassle.


















Now. The 24 pin and the 8 pin CPU power cables are round wrapped with black and the 8 pin can be routed under the Mobo. But you will need a 8 Pin extention to get around the board and to the plug.

The rest of the modular wires are flat ribbon type cables and can been routed easy around the Case without much trouble at all.

Thanks for the Question


----------



## sametc1903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
I have a few questions for you guys pertaining to the rig I'm planning to build.

1. Which Mobo/CPU setup would you recommend.
The two I am debating between are an ASUS Crosshair IV/AMD Phenom II 965 and an EVGA X58 1366/Core i7 930.

I want to run a GTX 470 so I am leaning a bit towards the EVGA setup since it can support SLI down the road. I wish I could get a cheaper 1156 board and a core i5, but I am worried it will be all 1366 by time I want to upgrade again. I really like the performance of the AMD for the price, but I would not be able to run SLI down the road.

2. Would a corsair 650W be a decent enough power supply for this type of setup?

i think it would be enough with single GTX470 plus some overclocking...but i'd go for a 750 for GTX470 SLI just in case


----------



## sametc1903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The Corsair 650 HX series is a Silver unit with really good specs and a PHENOMinal Warranty. My HX 1000 died on me two years after I bought it and I sent it back to them and they sent me a Brand New One still in the plastic wrap without any hassle.


















Now. The 24 pin and the 8 pin CPU power cables are round wrapped with black and the 8 pin can be routed under the Mobo. But you will need a 8 Pin extention to get around the board and to the plug.

The rest of the modular wires are flat ribbon type cables and can been routed easy around the Case without much trouble at all.

Thanks for the Question


i see...i'll need one. so i'm gonna be getting an Akasa AK-CB8-8-EXT cable...its 30cm extension will do the job...

and thanks for the answer btw


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


I have a few questions for you guys pertaining to the rig I'm planning to build.

1. Which Mobo/CPU setup would you recommend.
The two I am debating between are an ASUS Crosshair IV/AMD Phenom II 965 and an EVGA X58 1366/Core i7 930.

I want to run a GTX 470 so I am leaning a bit towards the EVGA setup since it can support SLI down the road. I wish I could get a cheaper 1156 board and a core i5, but I am worried it will be all 1366 by time I want to upgrade again. I really like the performance of the AMD for the price, but I would not be able to run SLI down the road.

2. Would a corsair 650W be a decent enough power supply for this type of setup?


Yes. 650 would be good but a 750 will be better. Much better.

AS FAR AS Mobos go. If you are very careful and take great precautions double check every connection 3 times. and then update the bios ASAP from the website and then Make sure you did all the work with two pairs of rubber gloves and a hand book next to you. The i7 is for you.

If you want your 3 year old to help you put it together and finish faster and sacrafice a few FPS playing Crysis and not KILL your bank account then go with the AM3 The 965 and DDR3.


----------



## Enigma8750

For A Look at some Beautiful wire sleeving See this page.

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...ml#post8377091


----------



## Trademark

hello everyone,

just wanna share my new future i7 build list
i'm open for suggestion and tip anyway heres my list

New Build List

CPU: i7 930
Motherboard:EVGA X58 3SLI CLASSIFIED (141-BL-E760-A1)
RAM:Corsair DominatorGT (red) +cooling 6GB DDR3 (CMT6GX3M3A1600C7)
PSU:Corsair HX 1000 (CMPSU1000HX)
CASE:Corsair Obsidian 800D (CC800DW)
Cooling:Corsair H70 Liquid 
Video Card:XFX Radeon 5970 Black Edition (HD-597A-CNB9) or EVGA GTX 480 SC+ (015-P3-1485-AR)
Hard Drive/Optical Drive :N/A
Keyboard and Mouse:N/A
Monitor:N/A


----------



## Enigma8750

Great build Trademark. I can't wait to see it built.


----------



## Trogdor636

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
For A Look at some Beautiful wire sleeving See this page.

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...ml#post8377091

Amazing. Best part is the part where he says he would of been done quicker if he had a heat gun, but he used a candle.


----------



## GoodInk

Man everyone is buying PC right now, almost every thread I'm has new people just flooding in, this is going to be a great quarter for just about anyone in desktops if this keeps up. Hell I just bought my Mom an i5 750 build just so I could build a PC, lol.


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yes. 650 would be good but a 750 will be better. Much better.

AS FAR AS Mobos go. If you are very careful and take great precautions double check every connection 3 times. and then update the bios ASAP from the website and then Make sure you did all the work with two pairs of rubber gloves and a hand book next to you. The i7 is for you.

If you want your 3 year old to help you put it together and finish faster and sacrafice a few FPS playing Crysis and not KILL your bank account then go with the AM3 The 965 and DDR3.

Thanks, this was the answer I was looking for. I had sifted through a bunch of benchmarks comparing the CPU's and all I could conclude was a difference of a few frames when running at super high resolutions. A single 470 GTX and 965 will be plenty fine for running games at 1366x768(westinghouse 32").

My final build list

AMD Phenom II 965
ASUS Crosshair IV mobo
Patriot 8GB DDR3
Corsair 750W PSU
ASUS GTX 470
ASUS Blu Ray Drive
WD 1 TB 7200rpm 32mb cache HDD
CM Storm scout(obviously lol)


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . .*Holy CRAP ! ! !*







..... we're on _*page 1200*_, and coming up upon _*posting's #12000*_, soon . . . .
. . . . .







. . . . .







.....







.....







.....







.....







.....

. . . {Congrat's 2 U all ! ! ! } .....









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Biggrich76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Well for cooling put a 120mm or 140mm fan in the 5.25 drivebays if you have room, that will help more than anything for temps. The 140mm will just slide in nice and tight, the 120mm you will have to mount it. The noise levels I can't really say, the 2 Scouts that I built where very quiet. Do you have stock fans? If not are you using any fan controlers on them? Is there wires hitting the fan blades? Do you have anything loose in there, maybe a long shot but the back panel can be hard to put on sometimes, did it pop loose before you got the screws in? Do you have fans in the window? I never did that but a lot of people said that they got a lot of fan noise from that.

Nothing is loose, and I didn't install side fans (never had to with my Antec 900 either). I'm using the stock fans at stock voltage currently but I will be hooking up my fan controller once I get some molex adapters, but I'd be afraid to lower the voltage any because the temps would increase.

I wouldn't mind ordering some silent fans to replace the stone ones. Any suggestions on good, quiet fans with red LED?


----------



## Shiro786

D'oh! Hey guys! Another CM Scout owner here, and would love some advice on my build from this post:

Quote:

This is a picture of what my computer looked like with my old 4890 HD, and 1000w PSU (both parts were - as I found out after I finished 1st year university - were defective): http://imgur.com/5YoyL.jpg

I haven't had the time to mess around with my build, but I have recently found work and want to upgrade my PC desperately! I haven't even had the chance to game because of the hassles I went through with those defective parts!

So in a couple of days I am looking into getting a 5770 Sapphire Vapor-X 1GB DDR5 card, as well as a cooling system so I may overclock my CPU.

And the reason why I didn't specify my cooling system, you ask?

I've searched in these forums and found it was difficult to mod my case to fit in rads!

If there is any update as to how it would be possible or to go about installing a water cooling system, or any recommended changes to this build, please let me know! I am new to the scene and feel I could learn a lot from this forum.

Thanks in advance,

Shiro


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biggrich76* 
Nothing is loose, and I didn't install side fans (never had to with my Antec 900 either). I'm using the stock fans at stock voltage currently but I will be hooking up my fan controller once I get some molex adapters, but I'd be afraid to lower the voltage any because the temps would increase.

I wouldn't mind ordering some silent fans to replace the stone ones. Any suggestions on good, quiet fans with red LED?

Maybe you got a bad fan. The stock ones are very quiet. If you want 140mm with red led's the pickings are slim. I've never used them but right now they look about like the best you will get in that size and color. If you want 120mm well there are many to choose. A lot of people have used the CM R4's and liked them a lot.


----------



## gwpjr

Made a new custom window for my case today. I think it turned out pretty good. Can anyone recommend any good dust filters that will go with this?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 







..... we're on _*page 1200*_, and coming up upon _*posting's #12000*_, soon . . . .

I've said it before, and I will say it again, this thread is one of the best clubs on OCN.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiro786* 
D'oh! Hey guys! Another CM Scout owner here, and would love some advice on my build from this post:

First off, I love my 5770 vapor and it runs ice cold. People will tell you to go 58xx series or get a fermi but for the games I run (TF2, L4D, SC2, Broderlands) the 5770 plus my 930 can max everything out.

In terms of cooling, yeah you are right to get rid of the stock cooler. The cheapest option out there of quality would be the CM Hyper 212+ which I got for 25 bucks. It does its job pretty well up to the high 3s I've heard. If you want to hit 4.0, you would want to look at the h50/h70 for premade "water cooling loops" or something like the venemous x/megahalems for air cooling.

The scout can be water-cooled but it requires some work. Usually the only rads you can fit are 120mm:
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/Sz...7s%20Build.jpg

Unless you sacrifice the front 5.25" bays and HDD cage in which case a 2x120mm works (I think it was Striker36 or BriSleep that posted a picture of one held in using rubber tubing but I can't find it)

There are some watercooled scouts on the first page you can use for ideas. Personally, I am just going to switch over to a h50/h70 when I start OCing as it looks so pretty in this case and is easy to install.

I think that covers as much as I have learned from these guys over the past few months. Wait for the vets though, they will fill you in better







.

Sorry for the wall-o-text.


----------



## GoodInk

If you are wanting the CM Hyper 212+ you better get it soon. Ever since the word has gotten out that its the best cooler on the cheap, its price has doubled on some sites. (cough, newegg, cough) You can still find it for under $25 before shipping if you look.


----------



## PapaSmurf

One of the best ways to get 140mm fans with red leds is to get the 140mm Coolermaster R4 fan with blue leds and then swap the blue leds for red ones. It will cost a couple of bucks for the leds and about 20 minutes of your time if have any soldering skills.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Made a new custom window for my case today. I think it turned out pretty good. Can anyone recommend any good dust filters that will go with this?










That looks great







What did you use to make the holes? Have you noticed a temp drop with the fans?

*POST 12001 ON PAGE 1201!!!*


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
That looks great







What did you use to make the holes? Have you noticed a temp drop with the fans?

*POST 12001 ON PAGE 1201!!!*

I marked the mounting holes using the original window as a guide and attached an old fan that I cut the bracing and motor of. Once mounted I drilled a hole in the middle of what should be cut away. I then used my Dremel with a spiral cutting bit with a non-cutting tip. This made it easy to follow the exact circumference of the inside of the fan. After I finished the cutting I used some 220, 300 and 600 grit sandpaper to remove any rough edges.

My temps dropped a degree or two, but the biggest difference is the noise. I can barely hear those fans now at full speed!


----------



## Shiro786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
First off, I love my 5770 vapor and it runs ice cold. People will tell you to go 58xx series or get a fermi but for the games I run (TF2, L4D, SC2, Broderlands) the 5770 plus my 930 can max everything out.

In terms of cooling, yeah you are right to get rid of the stock cooler. The cheapest option out there of quality would be the CM Hyper 212+ which I got for 25 bucks. It does its job pretty well up to the high 3s I've heard. If you want to hit 4.0, you would want to look at the h50/h70 for premade "water cooling loops" or something like the venemous x/megahalems for air cooling.

The scout can be water-cooled but it requires some work. Usually the only rads you can fit are 120mm:
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/Sz...7s%20Build.jpg

Unless you sacrifice the front 5.25" bays and HDD cage in which case a 2x120mm works (I think it was Striker36 or BriSleep that posted a picture of one held in using rubber tubing but I can't find it)

There are some watercooled scouts on the first page you can use for ideas. Personally, I am just going to switch over to a h50/h70 when I start OCing as it looks so pretty in this case and is easy to install.

I think that covers as much as I have learned from these guys over the past few months. Wait for the vets though, they will fill you in better







.

Sorry for the wall-o-text.

Hey! Thanks for the quick reply man! I'm definitely looking into this, and since I just want to hit mid-to-high 3's, that seems like the most cheapest, and feasible solution right now!

I'll forget water cooling until I have enough money to make a new build for now I guess. Thanks so much, and will post back with my (hopefully) completed build soon!

I can't wait till this Thursday!


----------



## raspinudo

Picked up my first part today, seagate 500gb 7200rpm HDD.
Gotta say I love the scout given my first impression with the hard drive caddy. Super easy setup with the tool-less nature of the scout. Took about ten seconds to install, Love this case!


Barracuda Drive by Raspinudo, on Flickr


----------



## H969

Has anyone tried to just cut off the grills on the side window too stop the noise? Or would I be better off just building a new window?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Has anyone tried to just cut off the grills on the side window too stop the noise? Or would I be better off just building a new window?


I would just make a new window, it's really easy. Then you can place fans anywhere you want them.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I would just make a new window, it's really easy. Then you can place fans anywhere you want them.


 This is true, my V8 is in the way for the second fan. I was thinking of doing a new window with maybe a bigger fan or other locations for 2 120mm.


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


This is true, my V8 is in the way for the second fan. I was thinking of doing a new window with maybe a bigger fan or other locations for 2 120mm.


Is there a slimmer fan you could install or is their no room whatsoever?


----------



## H969

Ya thx, even if the slimmer fan fit it would be blowing right on the top of the V8


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Ya thx, even if the slimmer fan fit it would be blowing right on the top of the V8


Oh ok, yeah cutting a new panel would probably be more beneficial.


----------



## H969

Yes it might, still working on the build, it is still a work in progress, just hate to put more money into it, I installed 2 Front 120mm R4 and now it seems that I dont need the side fan as high as before, currently just running it at 900rpm and that is silent, but it has not been as hot here as it was before I installed the 2 R4's.
Where I live in the north east, I only have like 5-6 weeks of real hot weather, most of the year my office is like 65-68F


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


Made a new custom window for my case today. I think it turned out pretty good. Can anyone recommend any good dust filters that will go with this?











Beautiful Work Junior.. These will be great on the back of The fan. They snap in and are easy to clean. If you take some sand paper and scrub the inside of your fan holes, Very Carefully, you will get a Factory Look on them.


----------



## Xyrate

hey again. I put my computer back in the original case and now it works. Not really sure why it wouldn't display anything when I put it in the Scout case. I checked the wires twice and took it all out and put it back in (make sure everything was there). Still no video when I put everything back in the Scout. Any ideas why I wouldn't get video just in my Scout case? Thanks!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Picked up my first part today, seagate 500gb 7200rpm HDD.
Gotta say I love the scout given my first impression with the hard drive caddy. Super easy setup with the tool-less nature of the scout. Took about ten seconds to install, Love this case!


Barracuda Drive by Raspinudo, on Flickr


We DO TOO..

SCOUT's are GREAT.

And so is OUR CASES!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


hey again. I put my computer back in the original case and now it works. Not really sure why it wouldn't display anything when I put it in the Scout case. I checked the wires twice and took it all out and put it back in (make sure everything was there). Still no video when I put everything back in the Scout. Any ideas why I wouldn't get video just in my Scout case? Thanks!










Not a clue. It was not the Case though or we would have heard this problem in the past. Yours is the first instance. I highly believe it was Pilot Error. But we can never know for sure. I have done stuff like that before too. The worst one was when i had (1 too many Stand-offs on my MOBO Tray.) Thank GOD it did not kill the board.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Has anyone tried to just cut off the grills on the side window too stop the noise? Or would I be better off just building a new window?


Good Ink has it right.. The wind noise is the Vents on the side. It is an engineering over-site, but it is easier to just cut a new window. A Dremel and the old window to draw around and make your fan holes is the best way to go.

I am looking forward to seeing what kind of fan you come up with. Remember that Silverstone has a 180x180 fan that glows blue and looks great and will blow the heat right out of your Case. Great fan I have it in my Stacker.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


hey again. I put my computer back in the original case and now it works. Not really sure why it wouldn't display anything when I put it in the Scout case. I checked the wires twice and took it all out and put it back in (make sure everything was there). Still no video when I put everything back in the Scout. Any ideas why I wouldn't get video just in my Scout case? Thanks!










Double check the motherboard tray and make absolutely certain that there aren't any extra standoffs screwed in. I've seen that happen more than once.


----------



## Enigma8750

Me too Papa Smurf. Done it myself too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of Active members.*


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've been lucky enough to have never done it (at least so far), but I see it more often that most people would like to admit.


----------



## K10

filled it out. little confused


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks K10. to make it more plain. I wanted to see who was active and who was not . Then I will manually fill out the NON Active members in my own time.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of Active members.*


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of Active members.*


In the future(hopefully sometime this year) I'm going to update parts of my rig. Do you want me to just fill out the form again once I do so or just tell you or something?


----------



## Bradey

done


----------



## H969

Mine is still in progress, but I would like to sign up, with your permission Sir.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Good Ink has it right.. The wind noise is the Vents on the side. It is an engineering over-site, but it is easier to just cut a new window. A Dremel and the old window to draw around and make your fan holes is the best way to go.

I am looking forward to seeing what kind of fan you come up with. Remember that Silverstone has a 180x180 fan that glows blue and looks great and will blow the heat right out of your Case. Great fan I have it in my Stacker. 



















Thats cool, pun intented! Thx


----------



## Shiggins

Hey all,

Newegg is having a Rosewill fan sale. Anyone know much about Rosewill fans? I've gotten R4s in the past since they were recommended here, but this is almost too good to pass up if they are any good.

EDIT: Misread about the fan quantities. Not as good of a deal as I thought. Ignore this.

Filled out the form though.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Mine is still in progress, but I would like to sign up, with your permission Sir.


Please Do.. No problem.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


In the future(hopefully sometime this year) I'm going to update parts of my rig. Do you want me to just fill out the form again once I do so or just tell you or something?


That is a good question.. I tell you what.. Just PM me with the new info and I will drop it in for you instead of double casting.


----------



## AyeYo

Just got the PM about the form, made me realize I haven't stopped in here in a long time.

I still think this is one of the best cases for the money.

Just some updated pics of the rig...

When I joined:










As it sits now:










Makes me depressed that in only six months, I've blown so much money that the only remaining original parts are the case, the CPU, and the memory. Even all the case fans (save the front) have been changed out. Noiseblocker PK3 in the top fan hole is pure win, btw. That thing moves a hurricane worth of air.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Just got the PM about the form, made me realize I haven't stopped in here in a long time.

I still think this is one of the best cases for the money.

Just some updated pics of the rig...

When I joined:










As it sits now:










Makes me depressed that in only six months, I've blown so much money that the only remaining original parts are the case, the CPU, and the memory. Even all the case fans (save the front) have been changed out. Noiseblocker PK3 in the top fan hole is pure win, btw. That thing moves a hurricane worth of air.


Nice.. Thank You..


----------



## Enigma8750

Noiseblocker PK3 in the top fan hole is pure win








AyeYo Certified.


----------



## AyeYo

Indeed. You can't beat 90CFM at only 27db, and that 27db is purely air noise, no motor noise at all.


----------



## Enigma8750

That's a very unique build sheet on that rig.. Nice Sleeper.


----------



## AyeYo

Thanks. "Unique" is a very elegant word for "total mishmash". lol









I'm happy with how it's coming out though, and it is indeed a sleeper. People underestimate the little i3, but it can crank pretty good at these high clocks. It's the E8400 of 2010.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Please Do.. No problem.

Thank you sir.







I have a couple more pic's of my ongoing build,no major mods, nothing special, just a lot of love & care.


----------



## Striker36

i disappear for a couple days and we get like 5 new people with a bunch of questions.







good to see the club growing! most of the questions seem to have been answered thus far but i may chime in now and then as a re-read and see something. but i also may not







.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Noiseblocker PK3 in the top fan hole is pure win








AyeYo Certified.


nice!









are there any cheaper fans that are similarly close to this one?

how about these fans?

Thermalright TR-FDB-12-2000 120mm Case Fan
RPM - 2000 RPM Â± 10%
Air Flow - 80.5 CFM
Noise Level -38 dBA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835109027

COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Red LED Case Fan
RPM -2000 RPM
Air Flow -90 CFM
Noise Level - 19 dBA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103063

XIGMATEK XLF-F1253 120mm 4 white LED Orange Case Fan PSU Molex Adapter/extender included
RPM: 1500 RPM
Air Flow: 61 CFM
Noise Level: <20 dBA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233015

and are these the best rated scythe fans?

Scythe GentleTyphoon D1225C12B5AP-15 120mm Case Fan
RPM 1850 RPM
Air Flow 98 mÂ³/h
Noise Level 28 dBA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185092


----------



## yuugotserved

darn.. the AP-15's are oos on newegg.

guess i have to get a couple of the AP-14s.

two for H50 push/pull. and maybe one for front.


----------



## yuugotserved

ordered most of my parts, so here is my build i'll be working on:

Intel Core i7 930
Asrock X58 Extreme
ASUS 24X SATA DVD Burner
LG 10X BD-ROM 16X DVD Burner
EVGA GTX 470 SuperClocked
1TB Samsung F3 HD103SJ
60GB OCZ Vertex 2 SSD Drive
Crucial Ballistix 6GB kit (2GB x 3) DDR3 1600 PC3-12800 Model
XFX 650W Modular Power Supply (grey)
Corsair H50 Liquid CPU Cooler
Cooler Master Storm Scout
*Accessories*
3x 3-Pin Fan Extension Cables
Sunbeam Rhoebus Fan Controller
NZXT 24 Pin Motherboard Extension
NZXT 8 Pin Power Extension
x3 Scythe GentleTyphoon AP 14 120mm Case Fan


----------



## Trogdor636

Quick question, when I opened up my case to check it all out, it already had some mobo standoffs installed. Did everyone else remember if they received the case this way? And the end part of the logo on top of the case is rubbed off. Wondering if I got a refurb case.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor636*


Quick question, when I opened up my case to check it all out, it already some mobo standoffs installed. Did everyone else remember if they received the case this way? And the end part of the logo on top of the case is rubbed off. Wondering if I got a refurb case.


Some of them should be installed. If you take them off they will look SLIGHTLY different from the standoffs included in the package.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


nice!









are there any cheaper fans that are similarly close to this one?

how about these fans?

Thermalright TR-FDB-12-2000 120mm Case Fan 
RPM - 2000 RPM Â± 10%
Air Flow - 80.5 CFM
Noise Level -38 dBA 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835109027

COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Red LED Case Fan 
RPM -2000 RPM
Air Flow -90 CFM
Noise Level - 19 dBA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103063

XIGMATEK XLF-F1253 120mm 4 white LED Orange Case Fan PSU Molex Adapter/extender included
RPM: 1500 RPM
Air Flow: 61 CFM
Noise Level: <20 dBA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233015

and are these the best rated scythe fans?

Scythe GentleTyphoon D1225C12B5AP-15 120mm Case Fan 
RPM 1850 RPM
Air Flow 98 mÂ³/h
Noise Level 28 dBA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185092



Those are all 120mm fans. The Noiseblocker is a 140mm.

I just saw these Aerocool fans the other day. They might make a great top exhaust. If I can ever find a red one for sale, I'm going to get it for a front intake.

http://aerocool.us/accessory/shark_b14.html


----------



## Enigma8750

I use the Aero Cool 140 mm silver one with blue lighting for my intake on My Scout. I love it. It doesn't make a lot of noise and it looks good too. The thing with the front fan is you can't hardly see it anyway so why not get a really good one even if it is an off color. The LEDs can always be changed to red ones with out much hassle.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor636*


Quick question, when I opened up my case to check it all out, it already had some mobo standoffs installed. Did everyone else remember if they received the case this way? And the end part of the logo on top of the case is rubbed off. Wondering if I got a refurb case.


Mine had a little map in white paper. here I have a pic.



















There was a Stand off Present in mine. *E* was in there to keep the paper lined up properly. No others installed.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of Active members.*


----------



## Xyrate

Turns out I did have empty standoffs and thats why my computer wasn't working







Thanks for all the help. I'm trying to work on wire management (never done this before so not sure how it will go) before I post any pictures. Do appreciate all the help and for everyone being so patient with me







Especially PapaSmurf!


----------



## Trogdor636

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Mine had a little map in white paper. here I have a pic.There was a Stand off Present in mine. *E* was in there to keep the paper lined up properly. No others installed.










Mine had the map as well, but had 3 installed. One of them was in a spot used for a Micro ATX, but not a ATX. The other 2 were in standard spot (used for either board). The logo on top rubbing off made me think maybe it was a refurb too. Not that its a huge deal, I was just hoping I didnt get a refurb when it was listed as new.


----------



## lightsout

Mine had a few stand offs in random spots as well. One I had to move. The logo rubbed off just looks like a flaw when they printed it on don't sweat it.


----------



## photonmoo

Mine too had a few standoffs in random places, also had the white sheet taped like Uncle Derek posted. Though my front i/o panel was a bit loose, which I had to tighten by pulling the top handle bit off...


----------



## Trogdor636

Good, that makes me feel like its new then. Now just waiting for the rest of my build to slowly trickle in so I can put it all together.


----------



## Trademark

Hi guys I'm debating between this 2 build which one should I choose??

(Optical Drive/HD/Mouse/Keyboard/LCD Monitor not included i already have it)

Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D 
Power Supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-1000HX 1000W
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV
CPU:AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series DDR3 4GB
GPU=XFX Radeon 5970 Black Edition
CPU Cooling: Corsair H70

VS

Case: Cooler Master HAF X
Power Supply: Corsair HX 850W
Motherboard: EVGA X58 3SLI Classified/EVGA X58 SLI LE
CPU: Intel i7 930
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 6GB
GPU: EVGA GTX 480 SC+
CPU Cooling: Corsair H70


----------



## sametc1903

i'd pick the upper one








both would trade leads in performance in different situations but the top one looks more futureproof to me...especially with 1000W


----------



## Enigma8750

I like the Crosshair, Obsidian Build X6 core


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
Hi guys I'm debating between this 2 build which one should I choose??

(Optical Drive/HD/Mouse/Keyboard/LCD Monitor not included i already have it)

Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D
Power Supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-1000HX 1000W
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV
CPU:AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series DDR3 4GB
GPU=XFX Radeon 5970 Black Edition
CPU Cooling: Corsair H70

VS

Case: Cooler Master HAF X
Power Supply: Corsair HX 850W
Motherboard: EVGA X58 3SLI Classified/EVGA X58 SLI LE
CPU: Intel i7 930
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 6GB
GPU: EVGA GTX 480 SC+
CPU Cooling: Corsair H70

I'm pretty sure the 930 still outperforms AMD's 6 core. I'd do things a bit differently though.


----------



## Enigma8750

I love the case.. Not nessessarily the AMD over the i7. I know that the i7 is a lot faster ... I just love that Obsidian Case..


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I love the case.. Not nessessarily the AMD over the i7. I know that the i7 is a lot faster ... I just love that Obsidian Case..










It's a beautiful case, but unless everything is watercooled, its cooling is not too great.


----------



## photonmoo

@ Trademark

I'd pick the first choice

Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D
Power Supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-1000HX 1000W
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV
CPU:AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series DDR3 4GB
GPU=XFX Radeon 5970 Black Edition
CPU Cooling: Corsair H70

That is just one sexy evil pc, you kinda hit the nail on the head there in my opinion, and I'd personally go with a almost identical rig if the moola was available

I want now too!!


----------



## photonmoo

A little long overdue update from my end, currently the scout is pulled apart, finally going to stick the fill port in and do a few other mods and what nots to the ol' girl.

I've been messing the HAF lately, added a SSD and other stuff.

Just holding out for the Crosshair IV Extreme mobo to come out, me wants








sucks i've missed soooooooooooo much of what's been going on here, everyone updating their rigs, new members, lotsa love going around...

Hopefully I can get back to how it's supposed to be, more active!


----------



## Striker36

well im over the hump







i officially have more than half of my components (cost wise) so my scout will actually be getting finished in the not so distant future only have ram and a proc to get to have ALL my components then i just need to finish cutting holes and paint and put it back together









i just ordered an EVGA GTX 470

just a little update here for you guys.


----------



## DoomDash

Probably a dumb and already answered question but:

Has anyone fit two ( or three ) 480 GTX's in this case? I noticed installing my one it was already a tight fit.


----------



## Enigma8750

If you installed one at the top the other two should work well since there is more room at the bottom than the top. PSU wires might be an issue and wire management will have to be a very high priority.

Wow... three 480s might turn into a heat issue. You would probably want to upgrade the top fan with the fan we were discussing on the previous case and maybe have at least one high velocity fan on the side. Two horizontal 120 fans might be warranted too.


----------



## Biggrich76

I've done some extensive research (I use the term "extensive lightly") online trying to find the best quiet fans for my case.

For the top fan, I recommend using ball bearing instead of sleeve bearing. The horizontal mounting causes the sleeve bearings to rub, which in turn causes more noise. However, there are limited choices for ball bearing fans in 140mm size. Masscool, Xigmatek and Yate Loon all make them but they are supposedly fairly noisy. Might be OK if you're using a fan controller to reduce the voltage.

For the front intake fans, I found this video comparing some of the more "silent" sleeve bearing 140mm fans.








YouTube- 140 mm Fans - Noise comparison
The Xigmatek fan appears to have a noticeable whine to it, while the Yate Loon ($8 each) and Thermalright X-silent ($12 each) are nearly silent with only a steady air whoosh sound.

The Scythe Kaze Maru fans ($14 each) come highly rated, but the hole alignments are made so the fan will only fit into a 120mm hole (unless you rig it). This would be a good choice for the exhaust fan out the back of the case.

Noctua and PK3 fans are also very highly rated, however they both come at a steep price of $25+ each.

Of course, none of these fans have built in LEDs so you would lose the red lighting on the fans. But I'm planning on picking up a couple LED light bars to provide light.

Once I make a decision on which fans, I will post back with my results and pics.d pics.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoomDash* 
Probably a dumb and already answered question but:

Has anyone fit two ( or three ) 480 GTX's in this case? I noticed installing my one it was already a tight fit.

im not sure if any one has _yet_

but i know for a fact 3 WILL fit. the hardest part would be the power wires for the top card being that on some mobos the connectors are right in line with the bottom of the 5.25 inch cage and would make it hard, but not impossible

the Fermi cards were designed to be wider than most of the other cards just for the purposes of being able to fit in smaller cases (like the scout) with out any kind of modifications. i cant think of who right now but i know some one is running 2 480s (might be 470s though) in SLI already and it looks really sweet.


----------



## Xyrate

Two Questions:

Was thinking about upgrading my OS hard drive, would you guys recommend an SSD or still not worth the money? (Nothing large, just a 60 or 80 gig).

Can anyone recommend a good temperature monitoring module for the Scout? Not knowing the temperature has me worried!

Thanks


----------



## Enigma8750

An 80 to 100 gb would be what I would suggest. That will give you alot of head room for special programming that need speed. Yes. The SSDs are absolutly amazing but be careful to get the SSD with the high Read Write time. The Patriot Inferno Red SSDs are my favorite but the Intel is the best by most standards. I have the Vertex 1 OCZ and I love it and the Vertex 2 is even faster. They are great too. You just want to stay away from Kingston.










I have the lian Li temp monitor and it fits in the 5.25 inch hole. It is good for temp time and hard drive activity and fan control. Speccy is really good free program that will give you the info fast but if you are tied in a game then a Digital unit on your Rig will be the best.

*Lian Li (TR-5B, TR-5-B, TR5-B) LCD Thermalmeter/Fan Controller- BLACK, Fit 5.25 Inches Drive Bay*










But I love this one.. I JUST don't know how easy it would be to get one.










Or there is the Areo Cool


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Biggrich76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You just want to stay away from Kingston.


Why?

I have a 64GB Kingston V series, which is exceptional for my Windows 7 boot drive. It also has trim support. Sure, it's not as fast as some of the other drives out there but it's leaps and bounds ahead of a standard hard drive in terms of read/write speeds and sound.

They can be found for about $95 after rebate. I would recommend it to anyone looking for a basic SSD boot drive on a budget.


----------



## Enigma8750

The Kingston has a different kind of controller not a SANDFORCE.


----------



## raspinudo

About to go snag another part for my build. Just can't decide if I want to get a dvd drive for like 20 or spring for a 60 or 70 dollar BD-rom drive. I will probably go dvd, as I have a ps3 and I can always add blu ray later.


----------



## Trademark

thanks alot guys...

so hard decision to make i kinda like the 5970 black edition over gtx 480 sc+..

but i might end up with intel i just found out im only 1 hour 30mins from microcenter. they do have a i7 930 for only $199.99/ $219-220 with tax.. i have 1-2weeks to complete this build. since im still waiting for $$ back from tigerdirect.. then ill be able to shop again this time i'm going for newegg. might pay more since they charge tax in california.... but i heard lots of good reviews about newegg so ill give them a try to get the rest of my components at newegg..


----------



## Biggrich76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The Kingston has a different kind of controller not a SANDFORCE.


Correct, they use a J-Micron controller. Early versions of that controller had stutter issues which have since been resolved.

Quote:



Kingson has decided to roll the dice and keep the infamous controller, albeit with some serious revisions that include an exclusive firmware and additional cache. Having hammered Kingston's V-Series SSD with our benchmark test suite, our results and observations indicate they have indeed fixed the stutter problem. Only in a very worst case scenario does the performance take a hit, and even then it's not problematic.

Full article here


Keep in mind, if the drive is used primarily as an OS drive you're likely not going to be doing any large data _writes_ with the exception of installing the OS. Therefore, you'll want to focus more on the _read_ capability which the OS will be using to access data on a regular basis.

The stated read access times are below

Patriot 60GB Inferno ($175) has a Sequential Access - Read: up to 285MB/s
Kingston 64GB V Series ($95 AR) has a Sequential Access - Read: up to 200MB/s
The Kingston V series is still a valid budget option for anyone looking to upgrade to SSD for an OS drive. You will still notice a vast improvement over a mechanical drive.


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biggrich76*


Correct, they use a J-Micron controller. Early versions of that controller had stutter issues which have since been resolved.

Keep in mind, if the drive is used primarily as an OS drive you're likely not going to be doing any large data _writes_ with the exception of installing the OS. Therefore, you'll want to focus more on the _read_ capability which the OS will be using to access data on a regular basis.

The stated read access times are below

Patriot 60GB Inferno ($175) has a Sequential Access - Read: up to 285MB/s
Kingston 64GB V Series ($95 AR) has a Sequential Access - Read: up to 200MB/s
The Kingston V series is still a valid budget option for anyone looking to upgrade to SSD for an OS drive. You will still notice a vast improvement over a mechanical drive.


You make a very valid point. I would love to add an SSD before I finish my build, but I don't want to throw down $250 for a decent sized intel or corsair.

Oh and I decided on the dvd drive as I got it for $18 at frys today.

CMSS optical drive installed by Raspinudo, on Flickr


----------



## skwannabe

Has anyone added any wheels on the bottom of their storm scout? Any suggestions?


----------



## PapaSmurf

If that's an ASUS DRW-24B1LT then you got a GREAT DVD burner. I have two of them.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Has anyone added any wheels on the bottom of their storm scout? Any suggestions?


look back a few pages. both Enigma and I linked to a set that would work really well on the scout


----------



## rockchalk22

I need help! I just bought a GTX 295 from a friend. Yesterday I saw him using it in his system. Today when I hooked everything up, the green power light came up but the fan wouldn't turn on and when I hooked the monitor up I got a black screen. Yes I have all the connectors plugged in. Also when I tried it on the next slot on my motherboard I got the same reaction. I tried plugging it in directly from the power supply, through the cables it came with, everything. I also installed the drivers for it. If you have any ideas your help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## skwannabe

Also what does everyone do to hide their molex cables?


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Has anyone added any wheels on the bottom of their storm scout? Any suggestions?


I tried it a while ages ago, and it failed miserably. I took the wheels which came with the HAF, tried it on the scout and one of the wheels buckled and the plastic cracked.

I should work well with a decent set of wheels, some you get are complete rubbish...especially if you have a heavy ass case, I struggle to pick my scout up with one hand


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Two Questions:

Was thinking about upgrading my OS hard drive, would you guys recommend an SSD or still not worth the money? (Nothing large, just a 60 or 80 gig).

Can anyone recommend a good temperature monitoring module for the Scout? Not knowing the temperature has me worried!

Thanks










The G.Skill Phoenix Pro 60GB, OCZ Vertex 2 60GB, Muskin Callisto Deluxe 60GB and Patriot Inferno 60GB are newish and pretty decent drives (all 285 read, 275 write), they all hover around the $199 AUD mark, will probably be much cheaper in the States

I grabbed the G.Skill because it was the cheapest and I havn't been let down, works marvelously

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Also what does everyone do to hide their molex cables?


Mine is hidden everywhere literally...

- Molexes for the 6pin VGA power extension are hidden above the top hdd in the hdd bay.
- All the fan, inverter, cathode, water pump, hdd etc are hidden behind the mobo tray, you have to flatten the crap outter the side though to accommodate it
- Everything else I just stick in to any available corner


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


The G.Skill Phoenix Pro 60GB, OCZ Vertex 2 60GB, Muskin Callisto Deluxe 60GB and Patriot Inferno 60GB are newish and pretty decent drives (all 285 read, 275 write), they all hover around the $199 AUD mark, will probably be much cheaper in the States

I grabbed the G.Skill because it was the cheapest and I havn't been let down, works marvelously

Mine is hidden everywhere literally...

- Molexes for the 6pin VGA power extension are hidden above the top hdd in the hdd bay.
- All the fan, inverter, cathode, water pump, hdd etc are hidden behind the mobo tray, you have to flatten the crap outter the side though to accommodate it
- Everything else I just stick in to any available corner


Purchased the Vertex 2 60gig. Will post some benchies once I receive it

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Purchased the Vertex 2 60gig. Will post some benchies once I receive it

Thanks for the tip.


They're a great buy, good on ya!

It's ridiculous as to how much the prices have come down, I was looking at purchasing the 50gb Vertex 2 when it first came out, and that was around $280 AUD, then the 60GB comes out and that's $199 AUD...

I wouldn't mind a OCZ RevoDrive PCI-E SSD 120GB

540 read, 480 write and frees up a sata port mmmmmmm


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Has anyone added any wheels on the bottom of their storm scout? Any suggestions?


I have a pair of Lian Li wheels that fit on my old thin case. They will fit on the Scout. Here they are.

*Lian Li WB-01*




































'
These wheels are very heavy and they are smooth as butter rolling because of the Teflon Fitting between the shaft and the wheel rigging.
Check around for best price.


----------



## DoomDash

I need some better quality pictures of mine:


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of Active members.*


----------



## DoomDash

I filled it out.


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

Simple Question: whats the biggest cpu cooler u can get in this case without having to remove the 2 side fans i fitted in the pics below? i have no idea. i need help! ;o.

Im new here and i made a new computer a couple of days ago. Now ive never done overclocking but id like to try and get some more out of my cpu with some help from u guys or if im best leaving it alone let me know. any advice is great.
The reason im posting this here is that ive no idea what cooler to go for on my cpu. air or water, ive never tried watercooling but id like to give it a go if thats an option, somewere along the lines of the Corsair H50 or am i better of with aircooled? who knows. this is what i got:

CM Storm Scout Case
CM Silent Pro 700W Modular PSU
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz Socket AM3
ASUS Crosshair III Formula Republic of Gamers Series AMD 790FX Socket AM3
Corsair 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz XMS3 Memory Kit CL9(9-9-9-24)
Zotac GTX470 1280MB GDDR5
Kingston 64GB SSD SATA-II - Read = 200MB/sec, Write = 110MB/sec
DVD-RW SATA Optical Drive
2x Xilence Red Wing 120mm Quiet Fan for the side

the cooler i have on it atm is the retail one and man is it ugly. If im told not 2 overclock it i atleast want a new cooler on it (air or water) so any advice it great. i also want it to fit in my case without having to remove anything to make the new cooler to fit (like the top side fan as u will see in the pics)





now the highest ive ever seen my temps is playing Just Cause 2 all maxed out for about 30 mins and i got:

CPU: 41C
GPU: 85C

now if watercooling is my better option for overclocking i dont want to sacrifice to much air ventilation that my GPU starts to get any hotter so any tips on how to go about fitting the watercooling would be great.
the cooling i have atm is:

Front: CoolerMaster 120mm Blowing In
Side: 2x Xilence Red wing 120mm Blowing In
Top: 1x CoolerMaster 140mm Blowing Out (can also put 120mm)
Rear: 1x CoolerMaster 120mm Blowing Out (can also put 100mm and 92mm (am i right?))


----------



## H969

Been holding back on my pic's, because I have been messing around with my build for 4 months, so much to do and so little time.
I had it where I wanted it, then I saw those sleeved systems from MDPC and just had to do it, here are a few pic's. most of the sleeving is done, well the hardest part anyway. Be easy on me it is my first build.


----------



## H969

Couple more here. With my top scout watching the work.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The computer is nice, but I like the critter better.


----------



## Enigma8750

Looking good.. Nice wire loom H969


----------



## Enigma8750

The General's Build of the week is 
Jack4L with his beautiful Scout.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Been holding back on my pic's, because I have been messing around with my build for 4 months, so much to do and so little time.
I had it where I wanted it, then I saw those sleeved systems from MDPC and just had to do it, here are a few pic's. most of the sleeving is done, well the hardest part anyway. Be easy on me it is my first build.


Good job so far, it looks good, sleeving looks mint









But not to knock your system, you should maybe (if you want to) cable type some of the modular cables from the psu, and pull any existing cables with too much play, other than that I can't criticise.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


Hi guys,

Simple Question: whats the biggest cpu cooler u can get in this case without having to remove the 2 side fans i fitted in the pics below? i have no idea. i need help! ;o.

Im new here and i made a new computer a couple of days ago. Now ive never done overclocking but id like to try and get some more out of my cpu with some help from u guys or if im best leaving it alone let me know. any advice is great.
The reason im posting this here is that ive no idea what cooler to go for on my cpu. air or water, ive never tried watercooling but id like to give it a go if thats an option, somewere along the lines of the Corsair H50 or am i better of with aircooled? who knows. this is what i got:

CM Storm Scout Case
CM Silent Pro 700W Modular PSU
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz Socket AM3
ASUS Crosshair III Formula Republic of Gamers Series AMD 790FX Socket AM3
Corsair 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz XMS3 Memory Kit CL9(9-9-9-24)
Zotac GTX470 1280MB GDDR5
Kingston 64GB SSD SATA-II - Read = 200MB/sec, Write = 110MB/sec
DVD-RW SATA Optical Drive
2x Xilence Red Wing 120mm Quiet Fan for the side

the cooler i have on it atm is the retail one and man is it ugly. If im told not 2 overclock it i atleast want a new cooler on it (air or water) so any advice it great. i also want it to fit in my case without having to remove anything to make the new cooler to fit (like the top side fan as u will see in the pics)





now the highest ive ever seen my temps is playing Just Cause 2 all maxed out for about 30 mins and i got:

CPU: 41C
GPU: 85C

now if watercooling is my better option for overclocking i dont want to sacrifice to much air ventilation that my GPU starts to get any hotter so any tips on how to go about fitting the watercooling would be great.
the cooling i have atm is:

Front: CoolerMaster 120mm Blowing In
Side: 2x Xilence Red wing 120mm Blowing In
Top: 1x CoolerMaster 140mm Blowing Out (can also put 120mm)
Rear: 1x CoolerMaster 120mm Blowing Out (can also put 100mm and 92mm (am i right?))


Maybe look at a Corsair H50/H70? it's really popular, especially amongst Scouts and you can keep all your existing fans for greater ventilation...also won't break the bank


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The computer is nice, but I like the critter better.










 Lol, yes she is my best friend, thx


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of Active members.*


Filled it out.

Update on Corsair H50. Started reading the manual from the box to get a sense of how it works before I install it. I might be able to do it sometime this week. This past weekend was busy with family events and getting ready for school.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Looking good.. Nice wire loom H969


 Thanks, still more sleeving to go, the fromt panel wires, the rest of the power wires, and the sata, and clean up the back, and re hide the sata and power to the drives.
It was tight and clean, then I tore it all apart to do the sleeving,lol


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Good job so far, it looks good, sleeving looks mint









But not to knock your system, you should maybe (if you want to) cable type some of the modular cables from the psu, and pull any existing cables with too much play, other than that I can't criticise.


 Yes, still a work in progress, still doing the sleeving,everything sleeved is the plan, moving fans around for the best sound and thermal function.
Thank you.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Woot! She finally arrived today!

















_Had a minor problem with my GTS250 fitting, due to the length of the Musashi, it wasn't quite going back all the way into place due to this, but I knew it was gonna be hit or miss after researching into the case._:-

















_Slight cutting with a jnr. hacksaw soon resolved the issue though._:-

























_You don't wanna see behind the mobo tray, man my PSU sucks and needs replacing, and it's got limited Molex and SATA connectors, so it's a jumble of splitters and I had to get my girlfriend to help me squeeze the side closed... 0_o
I aint opening it 'til I get my new PSU though, lol._

















Gonna probably get some Enermax Apollish Vegas 140mm & 120mm to replace the front intake & rear exhaust, 'cos the light's quite dim. I don't usually care about glitz and glamour, but my 120mm Enermax Everest on the side and 80mm dangling by cable ties in the front drive bays ('til I either get a Scythe Kama bay or another 120mm Everest, or both), absolutely kills the light the stock ones emit.

Temps in old case on a Vantage run were:-
CPU:- Idle= 32c / Vantage= 41c
GPU:- Idle= 52c / Vantage= 84c

_Ambient room temp of 27.6c._

In Scout are:=
CPU:- Idle= 23c / Vantage= 34c
GPU:- Idle= 43c / Vantage= 76c

_Ambient room temp of 25.1c._

Stock clocks on CPU and GPU.

Touch wood, that'll give me the OCing headroom I needed to push my GPU without hitting the 85c it seems to spack out on and become unstable any higher than my current specced clocks.
Also, most likely will push my CPU, but wanna get a new PSU first 'cos this one's been groaning at startup for a while now, so don't wanna risk OCing just yet.
Will update when I do.

BTW:- * Can I join the club pwetty pwease?*









[EDIT; Sorry a couple of those pics are upside-down, dunno wth Photobucket did to them...]


----------



## EvoBeardy

Sorry for the double-post, but @*Haleskater*:-

The Scout Handbook says not to use a CPU cooler taller than 165mm, as you know without fans, my Scythe Kama Angle rev.b is quoted by Scythe to be 160mm.
I'd just get a 12mm fan at the top side-panel intake, but the 25mm is a definite no-go.
145-147mm is probably your max comfortable height with a top 25mm fan.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Unless you have a cpu heatsink cooler like a ThermalRight SI-128 that positions the fan so it blows down on the motherboard having a fan in the side panel directly over it isn't going to do much, if anything anyway. You'll more than likely get the same, if not better temps without a fan there.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
Filled it out.

Update on Corsair H50. Started reading the manual from the box to get a sense of how it works before I install it. I might be able to do it sometime this week. This past weekend was busy with family events and getting ready for school.

I understand.. I used to have that problem. Now my daughter is a Junior in College I just sit back and don't worry anymore and she takes care of all the cares and paperwork and i wait for her to ask for help. LOL..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy* 
Woot! She finally arrived today!

















_Had a minor problem with my GTS250 fitting, due to the length of the Musashi, it wasn't quite going back all the way into place due to this, but I knew it was gonna be hit or miss after researching into the case._:-

















_Slight cutting with a jnr. hacksaw soon resolved the issue though._:-

























_You don't wanna see behind the mobo tray, man my PSU sucks and needs replacing, and it's got limited Molex and SATA connectors, so it's a jumble of splitters and I had to get my girlfriend to help me squeeze the side closed... 0_o
I aint opening it 'til I get my new PSU though, lol._

















Gonna probably get some Enermax Apollish Vegas 140mm & 120mm to replace the front intake & rear exhaust, 'cos the light's quite dim. I don't usually care about glitz and glamour, but my 120mm Enermax Everest on the side and 80mm dangling by cable ties in the front drive bays ('til I either get a Scythe Kama bay or another 120mm Everest, or both), absolutely kills the light the stock ones emit.

Temps in old case on a Vantage run were:-
CPU:- Idle= 32c / Vantage= 41c
GPU:- Idle= 52c / Vantage= 84c

_Ambient room temp of 27.6c._

In Scout are:=
CPU:- Idle= 23c / Vantage= 34c
GPU:- Idle= 43c / Vantage= 76c

_Ambient room temp of 25.1c._

Stock clocks on CPU and GPU.

Touch wood, that'll give me the OCing headroom I needed to push my GPU without hitting the 85c it seems to spack out on and become unstable any higher than my current specced clocks.
Also, most likely will push my CPU, but wanna get a new PSU first 'cos this one's been groaning at startup for a while now, so don't wanna risk OCing just yet.
Will update when I do.

BTW:- *Can I join the club pwetty pwease?*









[EDIT; Sorry a couple of those pics are upside-down, dunno wth Photobucket did to them...]

Absolutely Please sign in for us and Welcome aboard Scout. Sign in is on front page under the Logo. Thanks for your interest.

From the CMSSC.

That is one Crazy looking CPU cooler but I bet you get great temps with it. It fits the cases airflow.

BTW.. Loved the Mod.. I was sweating there for a minute..


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of Active members.*


----------



## lightsout

So whos got push pull set up as exhaust with an H50 on this case? I tried the method with the push fan and the rad on the inside of the case, then the pull fan was mounted on the outside of the case. But the case door dose not shut. I had to shut the door first then mount the fan.

Which is lame because the door is stuck on lol. I'm thinking I could mount the rad plus both fans inside the case, just need to figure the exact size of the H50 screws and get some long ones.


----------



## BriSleep

Hi Eveybody!!!








I just had to stop by & warn you all. I will not be here to answer questions for about 2 weeks. I know I haven't been here much already but now we're down to the crunch!

The Carpet was put in today. No skimping on quality or especially the pad. For those who aren't in the know, you can have the best carpet in the world & if you have a cheap foam pad, the carpet will wear fast. Seeing as one or both of us may be in a wheelchair at any one time I got the heaviest rubber backed pad they had & the Stainmaster that is treated to the bottom of the loops and the weave too. The Carpet guy said it was great to work in our house, the floors were perfectly smooth, sealed with Kilz & rooms were totally empty and free of all dust. He gave me his name, home address & phone number & said if there was any problems or if I ever need anything with the carpet to call him directly & not Home Depot. He saw me taking a razor knife to shave off the little tiny paint bumps on the baseboards & said he too is a perfectionist & hates it when someone else messes with his work!









Computers: Man, mine is loaded with dust, everything still works great, except a little problem with the switch hanging on boot sometimes but I'll fix that after the move. Mindy's Scout is likewise, in bad need of cleaning and defragmenting but still zipping along.







I tried to change my Avatar but it doesn't seem to want to take.









I may have time to stop by & look at the new builds but other than that I will be gone the next few weeks. Two, maybe 3 people can reach me by e-mail, I still have to check that at least a few times a week. Other than that, sorry but I'm a Ghost in the machine, you know I'm around but I can't respond to e-mails, phone calls, PM's, anything. We have to move in and get settled. When it's done I'll post pics of the new office!







Wow, I can't believe it, we'll actually have an office!!







We got our first power bill, almost full time A/C, lots of electronics running, battery chargers, refridgerator, saws, drills, mixers, blenders, hot water, lots of power tools, everything but our oxygen generators & it was $74-!! Man I love Energy Star products! Mindy almost passed out!







That's 1/3 of what we've been paying for the trailer!

I don't yet have a picture of the completed bathroom, well it's still not painted anyway.







When I come back I'll have a full slide show for you on Photobucket. I'll have everything, doors, new window, carpet, handicap ramps, gas range, range hood, re-built cabinets, the works! Then I'll start customizing Mindy's Scout. Enigma knows what I'm talking about!

My Bud Chris, has learned a lot from me, the cabinetry he's coming back to learn on his own time. I've learned a few things from him, like when you cross 2 wires in a hot switch, the switch blows apart! He scored one & I scored one! Here's Chris, self portrait:









I've gone from 256lbs on June 30th to 220 now. My underwear doesn't even stay up anymore!!







We have 3 trees, a lawn & close to 300 flower bulbs to plant before winter hits. When winter does hit, I will be warm & cosy in the office. Then I will be back in force to help out you Scouts. Here is the office as it is today:









Special thanks to Rockr for helping keep our toes warm & toasty!! Thanks Rockr!

To Enigma, for all you do Boss, this ones for you:








Nothing like a toothy smile from gravel voice Gunny, R. Lee Ermy!

One more thing edit: Did I mention that the shower enclosure weighs close to 900lbs?? Wood, Greenboard, water barrier B paper, red shower pan, wood for the bench, V-sheeting which is Vapor sheet that roofers use, concrete, chicken wire, more concrete, thinset, tile, grout, plumbing, handicap grab bars (brushed nickel), shower door rails (Euro Style #2400), shower doors. Man that thing is solid! I feel bad for whomever wants to take it down!

Final Edit: Mindy decided I deserve a great Birthday (Sep 12th) present, so, on the 3rd I get to pick up this baby: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Philips-47...#ProductDetail

So, see ya & have a great time!!
Bri...


----------



## Shiro786

I couldn't wait till Thursday.




























For those that did not know of my dilemma, I had 2x9800 GT's that fried, and a really hot CPU.

This club helped me pick my parts properly! Thanks everyone!

Will post specs soon.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sametc1903* 
hey guys i'm gonna buy a CM Scout Storm and Corsair HX650W, so will i need a 8-pin cpu cable extender to route it behind the mobo tray?
if anyone with Corsair HX series and this case could provide intel, would be great...
i think HXs have the same ~60cm 8-pin cables. TX series are ~61cm i think. thanks!

I have the HX650W and no, you do not need an 8-pin CPU extension cable.


----------



## Striker36

@Bri!

good to hear every thing is going well on your end. idk about the rest of these jokers but i kinda miss seeing a new dog every now and then









have fun with the rest of the move and good luck


----------



## ReaperMan

Can anybody recommend some good fans to buy to place on the side window - Btw I like flashy lighty fans









Also, is there a way for me to install a fan controller on there and control the stock fans that came with the scout itself?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReaperMan* 
Can anybody recommend some good fans to buy to place on the side window - Btw I like flashy lighty fans









Also, is there a way for me to install a fan controller on there and control the stock fans that came with the scout itself?

Bright, flashy. There's nothing better than Enermax's Vegas editions!








Here's the flash & glitz page: http://www.enermaxusa.com/catalog/pr...roducts_id=218
I have the original edition in the top bay of Mindy's Scout but definitly want her to have a Vegas 140mm for the bottom. They provide a good breeze too! Follow the link on the bottom of the page for where to buy!


----------



## skwannabe

A few changes in the storm scout. Bought an extended 24-pin cable and a 8-pin cable. Rerouted a few other cables like the front USB cables, but still have molex cables out in the open. Bought an UV light and considering buying another one to stick on the top of the case.

When I get my Vertex 2, I'll try re-managing the molex cables.

Sorry for the crappy pictures, I really need to get a camera. I've been eyeing the EP1 for awhile..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rockchalk22

I need help! I just bought a GTX 295 from a friend. Yesterday I saw him using it in his system. Today when I hooked everything up, the green power light came up but the fan wouldn't turn on and when I hooked the monitor up I got a black screen. Yes I have all the connectors plugged in. Also when I tried it on the next slot on my motherboard I got the same reaction. I tried plugging it in directly from the power supply, through the cables it came with, everything. I also installed the drivers for it. If you have any ideas your help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
But I love this one.. I JUST don't know how easy it would be to get one.









That one looks so perfect for a scout, love the simple design.


----------



## yuugotserved

Can't wait to start on my build, hopefully today. and also Enigma8750, i'll fill that form out as soon as everything is done


----------



## Haleskater

does any1 else have the xilence red wing 120mm fans? mine make a buzzing noise and thats all i can hear from my case.

Also thanks for all the replys guys. ive gone with the corsair H50 as i want to keep my 2x 120mmx25mm side fans and i dont like any of the cpu air coolers that are below 145mm i guess ill use the push/pull on the radiator with the fans pushing out from the case so my top 120mm fan will come to some use for the cold air to the fans.

Thinking of getting some ram coolers also so the top 120mm will help with that.


----------



## AuraNova

yuugotserved, that computer is going to be one amazing set up.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
yuugotserved, that computer is going to be one amazing set up.

yeah i hope so.. but forgot that my fans and extension cables are still being shipped by newegg, so i will have to wait until thurs









bought 3 gentletyphoon ap-14s.

two for h50 push pull one for rear.. still need to consider getting a top fan and a front fan.. so many fans to choose from..


----------



## yuugotserved

has anyone ever heard of this site before?

platinum micro

they have the AP 15s for anyone who's looking to get them for only $17 with free shipping
http://www.platinummicro.com/product...D1225C12B5AP15


----------



## yuugotserved

hmm might get these for my top and front fans

NZXT 140mm Performance Case Fan FN 140RB
http://www.amazon.com/140mm-Performa...681626&sr=1-12


----------



## Trogdor636

The majority of my parts showed up today, just waiting on my 8 pin extension and H50. Should I have ordered a 24 pin extension as well? I havent opened my PSU yet to check how long it is but I wont be home later would prefer to order one ASAP so I can get this thing put together.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor636* 
The majority of my parts showed up today, just waiting on my 8 pin extension and H50. Should I have ordered a 24 pin extension as well? I havent opened my PSU yet to check how long it is but I wont be home later would prefer to order one ASAP so I can get this thing put together.

I have the 600W ModXStream and I didn't need the 24-pin extension. It means you can't get the cable to come down from the top, but coming from the side by the 5.25" bays doesn't look bad and it reaches fine.


----------



## Enigma8750

You're gonna be just fine. Don't worry. Here is the OCZ 700 in the same configuation as the Storm Scout and he seemed to be able to route the wire behind the Mobo Tray. You're Good.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


hmm might get these for my top and front fans

NZXT 140mm Performance Case Fan FN 140RB
http://www.amazon.com/140mm-Performa...681626&sr=1-12


I have seen those Black and Whites in a few builds. Builder's seem to like them.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockchalk22*


I need help! I just bought a GTX 295 from a friend. Yesterday I saw him using it in his system. Today when I hooked everything up, the green power light came up but the fan wouldn't turn on and when I hooked the monitor up I got a black screen. Yes I have all the connectors plugged in. Also when I tried it on the next slot on my motherboard I got the same reaction. I tried plugging it in directly from the power supply, through the cables it came with, everything. I also installed the drivers for it. If you have any ideas your help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Rockchalk. I wish I could help you but I am not any good at video card problems.. All I know is you add the drivers and then pop them in and then let them find the driver when it starts to ask for it.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


Can't wait to start on my build, hopefully today. and also Enigma8750, i'll fill that form out as soon as everything is done










 Looks like fun! Congrats on your new storm.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


hmm might get these for my top and front fans

NZXT 140mm Performance Case Fan FN 140RB
http://www.amazon.com/140mm-Performa...681626&sr=1-12


 Those are so cool looking, lets us know how they look after you install them.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I have seen those Black and Whites in a few builds. Builder's seem to like them.

















sweet. i bought two of em.. one for top and one for the front.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Looks like fun! Congrats on your new storm.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Those are so cool looking, lets us know how they look after you install them.

sure









yep i hope i can finish it by the end of this week


----------



## Rockr69

Wow! Has it been two weeks? I got in the position of choosing between rent being caught up after a dismal winter/spring work season and cable/internet. I choose to pay the rent and now after two agonizing weeks without you guys, I'm back! I'll catch up on everything I missed and I also have some pics of my hard drive cover mod. Never quit working in the off season, right? I'll post the pics and holla back to eveyrone over the next couple of days. One for sure thank you goes out to General E. for the promotion. I'll continue to do my best to deserve it.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

You're gonna be just fine. Don't worry. Here is the OCZ 700 in the same configuation as the Storm Scout and he seemed to be able to route the wire behind the Mobo Tray. You're Good.











It looks a lot like my scouts setup









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Wow! Has it been two weeks? I got in the position of choosing between rent being caught up after a dismal winter/spring work season and cable/internet. I choose to pay the rent and now after two agonizing weeks without you guys, I'm back! I'll catch up on everything I missed and I also have some pics of my hard drive cover mod. Never quit working in the off season, right? I'll post the pics and holla back to eveyrone over the next couple of days. One for sure thank you goes out to General E. for the promotion. I'll continue to do my best to deserve it.

Welcome Back Man, and congrats on the promo


----------



## Trogdor636

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
I have the 600W ModXStream and I didn't need the 24-pin extension. It means you can't get the cable to come down from the top, but coming from the side by the 5.25" bays doesn't look bad and it reaches fine.

Your avatar rules!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

You're gonna be just fine. Don't worry. Here is the OCZ 700 in the same configuation as the Storm Scout and he seemed to be able to route the wire behind the Mobo Tray. You're Good.


Sweet, thanks guys. Now hopefully my few remaining parts show up tomorrow and I can get this together.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
yuugotserved, that computer is going to be one amazing set up.

I totally agree.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Wow! Has it been two weeks? I got in the position of choosing between rent being caught up after a dismal winter/spring work season and cable/internet. I choose to pay the rent and now after two agonizing weeks without you guys, I'm back! I'll catch up on everything I missed and I also have some pics of my hard drive cover mod. Never quit working in the off season, right? I'll post the pics and holla back to eveyrone over the next couple of days. One for sure thank you goes out to General E. for the promotion. I'll continue to do my best to deserve it.

You already have or I wouldn't have given it to you. I missed your absence and I am so glad that you are back. Thanks for your esprit de corp and thanks for all you have done in your History here at the CMSSC and may your financial situation be Blessed. IJN Amen.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 







sweet. i bought two of em.. one for top and one for the front.

sure









yep i hope i can finish it by the end of this week









Yes that would be cool, with some nice pic's, please


----------



## H969

Okay, after 1/2 an hour looking,I have to ask because this thread is so large, a couple months ago someone was building his Scout and took a lot of pics of the build, I think it went to another thread? But he was doing the sleeving, and he did a power block of some kind on the back that he learned for TJ Harlow, then he seen someones build in this thread where they used a old DVD player to make a cover for the drive bays, and he did that also and he might have built a box around the PSU?
Ring any bells? I would be so happy if someone here could give me that link?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Striker36 used a DVD drive to make a wind tunnel for his Scout. Maybe it was that thread.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...r-project.html

Here's the specific posts on the Wind Tunnel
http://www.overclock.net/8882854-post22.html
http://www.overclock.net/8890577-post34.html
http://www.overclock.net/8890613-post35.html
http://www.overclock.net/8890620-post36.html


----------



## speedhunter

Guys, need to ask some AMD users experience. What would be the best proc to pair with 4890??


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockchalk22* 
I need help! I just bought a GTX 295 from a friend. Yesterday I saw him using it in his system. Today when I hooked everything up, the green power light came up but the fan wouldn't turn on and when I hooked the monitor up I got a black screen. Yes I have all the connectors plugged in. Also when I tried it on the next slot on my motherboard I got the same reaction. I tried plugging it in directly from the power supply, through the cables it came with, everything. I also installed the drivers for it. If you have any ideas your help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Sounds like a bad flashed bios. Who made it? If it's Evga there may be a fix. Go talk to these guys, they're the best: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Wow! Has it been two weeks? I got in the position of choosing between rent being caught up after a dismal winter/spring work season and cable/internet. I choose to pay the rent and now after two agonizing weeks without you guys, I'm back! I'll catch up on everything I missed and I also have some pics of my hard drive cover mod. Never quit working in the off season, right? I'll post the pics and holla back to eveyrone over the next couple of days. One for sure thank you goes out to General E. for the promotion. I'll continue to do my best to deserve it.


Welcome back Rockr!! Now it's my turn for the disappearing act!! See y'all when we're done moving!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Okay, after 1/2 an hour looking,I have to ask because this thread is so large, a couple months ago someone was building his Scout and took a lot of pics of the build, I think it went to another thread? But he was doing the sleeving, and he did a power block of some kind on the back that he learned for TJ Harlow, then he seen someones build in this thread where they used a old DVD player to make a cover for the drive bays, and he did that also and he might have built a box around the PSU?
Ring any bells? I would be so happy if someone here could give me that link?


their are a couple ways you could both of those mods. for the drive bay thing you can tare one apart and cut it down to fit vertically then cut a 4.5in hole for a fan and your set or you can do it the way i did (allot more work)

and the PSU cover is REALLY easy to make with a piece of scrap. just cut it to with/length and clamp it to the edge of something strait and bend!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Striker36 used a DVD drive to make a wind tunnel for his Scout. Maybe it was that thread. 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...r-project.html

Here's the specific posts on the Wind Tunnel 
http://www.overclock.net/8882854-post22.html
http://www.overclock.net/8890577-post34.html
http://www.overclock.net/8890613-post35.html
http://www.overclock.net/8890620-post36.html


that was a fun little project..... too bad it wont be getting used any more









and i think im going to remake the current mod because im not happy with it


----------



## Rockr69

Since my hosting site is down for maintenance I'll post directly here. This is the hard drive bay cover prototype and it turned out well. I used a Direct TV box I had from like 5 years ago.

Attachment 169687

I'd also like to welcome all the new members and say cangrats to the other promotees. I'm slowly going through all the posts I missed in the two weeks I was gone. Whew you guys have been busy! I gotta get ready for work so until later, later.


----------



## Rockr69

Thishttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150500 my friends is some serious sickness! _"OK, I'm really going to work now"_, Rockr 69 grumbles as he's putting on his socks. _"I wonder if the boss would understand me calling in sick to catch up with my Scout club friends?"_, he asks himself. _"No, probably not. Damn!...Damn!, Damn!"_


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
their are a couple ways you could both of those mods. for the drive bay thing you can tare one apart and cut it down to fit vertically then cut a 4.5in hole for a fan and your set or you can do it the way i did (allot more work)

and the PSU cover is REALLY easy to make with a piece of scrap. just cut it to with/length and clamp it to the edge of something strait and bend!

that was a fun little project..... too bad it wont be getting used any more









and i think im going to remake the current mod because im not happy with it

Striker that mod was unbelievably nice. Why aren't you using it anymore?


----------



## simtafa

Just a heads up!!!

All Evga GTX series have free Metro 2033 download. If you get it at the egg the purchase includes 2 free game + 1 trial. Also they have announced free performance boost through bios update. Its the best time to buy a graphics card.

My birthday is coming up. Will convince my wife its the best deal around. Ill tell her comes with free coach purse.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Since my hosting site is down for maintenance I'll post directly here. This is the hard drive bay cover prototype and it turned out well. I used a Direct TV box I had from like 5 years ago.

Attachment 169687

I'd also like to welcome all the new members and say cangrats to the other promotees. I'm slowly going through all the posts I missed in the two weeks I was gone. Whew you guys have been busy! I gotta get ready for work so until later, later.









Hey quick question how did you mount the rad on the rear of the case? Did you buy shorter 6/32 screws to screw into it?

I went and bought some longer ones yesterday and should have grabbed some short ones while I was there.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Since my hosting site is down for maintenance I'll post directly here. This is the hard drive bay cover prototype and it turned out well. I used a Direct TV box I had from like 5 years ago.
[/ATTACH]

that looks GRATE. if i was still using the HDD cage i would be asking if you had any left overs that i could steal.







+reps for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Thishttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150500 my friends is some serious sickness! _"OK, I'm really going to work now"_, Rockr 69 grumbles as he's putting on his socks. _"I wonder if the boss would understand me calling in sick to catch up with my Scout club friends?"_, he asks himself. _"No, probably not. Damn!...Damn!, Damn!"_

i would pay for just the case it comes in! damn XFX and their awesome packaging... if only their customer service was better.... i would get all my stuff from them.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyrate* 
Striker that mod was unbelievably nice. Why aren't you using it anymore?

that was build to hold a radiator for an H50 or a a 120 for a real loop but because i decided to just jump in feet first and get a 240 rad i dont have room for it and it would kinda screw up things in the case with the larger rad in their. that being said im glad i made it as it was a ton of fun







ill post some pictures here in a couple days as well as my work log when im done the project i have going now (cable management holes) as to what im talking about.


----------



## yuugotserved

Sweet. look what came in the mail already









now just waiting on 24 pin extension, fan controller, and two more NZXT 140mm fans


----------



## Razor064

Hey guys, I'm wondering whether the DOMINO A.L.C will fit into this case. Does anyone have experience with the CM Storm Scout and the A.L.C. If no-one does, is there any space between the side of the case and the edge of the rear 120mm fan? The A.L.C does not fit flush into many cases due to lack of space here.


----------



## Enigma8750

I see what you mean.. Lets see if it will. All of the other guys have been using the H50 and The H70 but all of our troops have the right to stuff their case as much as they like with anything that they like.












































picture by Rockr69

According to my research I have concluded that going with the DOMINO A.L.C Could cause a slight problem in mounting, but you could fit it in since it uses rubber fan mounts to hold it to the case allowing for some movement.

The other negative is the H-50 rated at 1 Degree Celsius cooler or the same on tests between this unit and the H-50 were produced, so the H-50 would be a sure fit and a better cooler and the H-70 would be the hands down leader.

Will It fit in the Case. The Answer is.... I Don't know.. but If you wanted my educated guess, I would have to say I can make anything fit and I think that the rubber mounts would be your saving Grace here because it would allow for movement. The side panels are really tight in the Scout and so the panel would not give much but there is that out cropping on the side that would allow for a little more room but it is at a different area then where you need it.

You would not be able to read the temps in this case or if you could it would be Where a fan would be so distortion.

I would Recommend that you use the Corsair H50 or the New Corsair H 70 would be the way to go and a front temp. indicator.

For this Fit I would have to give it a 2 out of 5 Cool Points.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Hey quick question how did you mount the rad on the rear of the case? Did you buy shorter 6/32 screws to screw into it?

I went and bought some longer ones yesterday and should have grabbed some short ones while I was there.

Hard drive screws. That's all they are and I used the stock radiator mounting screws to mount the fan.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
...and the PSU cover is REALLY easy to make with a piece of scrap. just cut it to with/length and clamp it to the edge of something strait and bend!

I was in my local St.Vincent De Paul thrift the other and saw some direct tv boxes for like $10 bucks. I think I will get another to make a PSU cover/false floor. Should look pretty sick.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I see what you mean.. Lets see if it will. All of the other guys have been using the H50 and The H70 but all of our troops have the right to stuff their case as much as they like with anything that they like.












































picture by Rockr69

According to my research I have concluded that going with the DOMINO A.L.C Could cause a slight problem in mounting, but you could fit it in since it uses rubber fan mounts to hold it to the case allowing for some movement.

The other negative is the H-50 rated at 1 Degree Celsius cooler or the same on tests between this unit and the H-50 were produced, so the H-50 would be a sure fit and a better cooler and the H-70 would be the hands down leader.

Will It fit in the Case. The Answer is.... I Don't know.. but If you wanted my educated guess, I would have to say I can make anything fit and I think that the rubber mounts would be your saving Grace here because it would allow for movement. The side panels are really tight in the Scout and so the panel would not give much but there is that out cropping on the side that would allow for a little more room but it is at a different area then where you need it.

You would not be able to read the temps in this case or if you could it would be Where a fan would be so distortion.

I would Recommend that you use the Corsair H50 or the New Corsair H 70 would be the way to go and a front temp. indicator.

For this Fit I would have to give it a 2 out of 5 Cool Points.






































I agree. The H50 or H70 is still the best choice for all but the most determined modder for fitment and performance vs. price for the Storm Scout.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Striker36 used a DVD drive to make a wind tunnel for his Scout. Maybe it was that thread.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...r-project.html

Here's the specific posts on the Wind Tunnel
http://www.overclock.net/8882854-post22.html
http://www.overclock.net/8890577-post34.html
http://www.overclock.net/8890613-post35.html
http://www.overclock.net/8890620-post36.html

Thanks, great build, but not the one. +rep for the help


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
their are a couple ways you could both of those mods. for the drive bay thing you can tare one apart and cut it down to fit vertically then cut a 4.5in hole for a fan and your set or you can do it the way i did (allot more work)

and the PSU cover is REALLY easy to make with a piece of scrap. just cut it to with/length and clamp it to the edge of something strait and bend!

that was a fun little project..... too bad it wont be getting used any more









and i think im going to remake the current mod because im not happy with it

Thanks, I got your link form Papasmerf, and was up until 2 am reading it, nice work!


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Since my hosting site is down for maintenance I'll post directly here. This is the hard drive bay cover prototype and it turned out well. I used a Direct TV box I had from like 5 years ago.

Attachment 169687

I'd also like to welcome all the new members and say cangrats to the other promotees. I'm slowly going through all the posts I missed in the two weeks I was gone. Whew you guys have been busy! I gotta get ready for work so until later, later.









Very nice, thank you! Everyone is so friendly and helpful here!


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Okay, after 1/2 an hour looking,I have to ask because this thread is so large, a couple months ago someone was building his Scout and took a lot of pics of the build, I think it went to another thread? But he was doing the sleeving, and he did a power block of some kind on the back that he learned for TJ Harlow, then he seen someones build in this thread where they used a old DVD player to make a cover for the drive bays, and he did that also and he might have built a box around the PSU?
Ring any bells? I would be so happy if someone here could give me that link?

The only one that used a block that I remember was this one. The guys does the sleeving and the psu cover, but decides against the HDD bay cover after he made it.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...out-build.html


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
Sweet. look what came in the mail already









now just waiting on 24 pin extension, fan controller, and two more NZXT 140mm fans









Wow that was some fast shipping! I love the black and white, You be stiling now!


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
The only one that used a block that I remember was this one. The guys does the sleeving and the psu cover, but decides against the HDD bay cover after he made it.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...out-build.html

Thats the one! Thank you very much. +reps


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
The only one that used a block that I remember was this one. The guys does the sleeving and the psu cover, but decides against the HDD bay cover after he made it.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...out-build.html

Actually to my knowledge the Seven7st Surfer was the First to do a lot of these mods. I would say he has been the Ben Franklin of the Scout Community making a lot of what we like now First. He is a hero of the CMSSC from way back.

But I must say that *Strikers* "WIND TUNNEL" is so Cool.. *STRIKER* is sooo *Cool*. And the thumb..
























.. Well not so cool.
Its okay though. Every Builder has attempted to Drill through his thumb before. I know I did. But I didn't get pictures of mine like you did.

Oh. *Striker*. Can I get you to put all the Wind tunnel project on the CMSSC thread in one post so I can make a Stinky out of it..








I mean a Sticky..







That is one of the best MOD that I have seen in quite awhile.

















*Rockr69.* The Thrift store here has those boxes for 15.00 and I have been broke but I just got a little money and I am going to try to make three and get my money back out of them by selling to any members that want one.. or don't feel like making one themselves.. Great looking cover.


----------



## Enigma8750

*CMSSC SCOUTS 
Are the Best
Salute to you.*


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Rockr69. The Thrift store here has those boxes for 15.00 and I have been broke but I just got a little money and I am going to try to make three and get my money back out of them by selling to any members that want one.. or don't feel like making one themselves.. Great looking cover.

If you can find the ones have 322 on the lower left corner of the front bezel, you should be able to get 3 covers per unit. I'll PM you with the dimensions and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
hes the master around here.. he just stares at them really hard till they fix them selves and quote them selves to his next post.

at least thats how i imagine it works... cus im not good at photoshop like him









It starts with a P but it ain't photoshop!!

We got off early today. Chris's GF is sick and today was one of the hottest this year. I mopped out all the new tile, he mudded drywall. Then we sat at the laptop & I taught him computer tricks.

It's supposed to drop 30-40f this weekend! Good time to plant those 2 trees we bought!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Actually to my knowledge the Seven7st Surfer was the First to do a lot of these mods. I would say he has been the Ben Franklin of the Scout Community making a lot of what we like now First. He is a hero of the CMSSC from way back.

But I must say that *Strikers* "WIND TUNNEL" is so Cool.. *STRIKER* is sooo *Cool*. And the thumb..
[URL=http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/THXJnalClFI/AAAAAAAAI4Q/DwXbcioGY0Q/Thumb%20Striker.jpg%5B/]http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/THXJnalClFI/AAAAAAAAI4Q/DwXbcioGY0Q/Thumb%20Striker.jpg[/[/URL] IMG]

.. Well not so cool.
Its okay though. Every Builder has attempted to Drill through his thumb before. I know I did. But I didn't get pictures of mine like you did.

Oh. [B]Striker[/B]. Can I get you to put all the Wind tunnel project on the CMSSC thread in one post so I can make a Stinky out of it..
[IMG][URL=http://www.undershirtguy.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/stinky-smelly-moisture-wicking-underwear.jpg%5B/]http://www.undershirtguy.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/stinky-smelly-moisture-wicking-underwear.jpg[/[/URL] IMG]
I mean a Sticky..[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif That is one of the best MOD that I have seen in quite awhile.
[URL=http://www.a2wt.com/images/A2web/A2%20Wind%20Tunnel%20Test%20Section.JPG%5B/]http://www.a2wt.com/images/A2web/A2%20Wind%20Tunnel%20Test%20Section.JPG[/[/URL] IMG]
[IMG][URL=http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/THXO-POjaQI/AAAAAAAAI4o/1FEzA8g7eBA/s576/wind%20Tunnel%20Project..jpg%5B/]http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/THXO-POjaQI/AAAAAAAAI4o/1FEzA8g7eBA/s576/wind%20Tunnel%20Project..jpg[/[/URL] IMG]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
sevendust was the first to do ALLOT of stuff with this case. i got allot of my ideas form his build.

i dont even remember how i did that thumb thing lol. that was a while ago.

ill try and get that all in one post. not sure if it will fit though lol i may need to strip it down a little. that was a complicated little project. TONS of fun though lol. ill do it at lunch tomarrow. im not feeling too hot right now and my GF just left so i needed to get up for a few......

back to bed now!

OH! and thanks for all the kind words about my stuff.​


----------



## Striker36

*The Striker36 Wind Tunnel*

AS per request of the good general im putting together a post on my Wind Tunnel/Cooling Duct project.

originally i was planning to use a H50 and mod it to have a second 120mm radiator in the loop for optimum cooling. for that to work i would need a place for that second rad to go, but in my head i wanted every thing to be as clean as possible so i was going to have one rad behind the front 140mm fan (its getting swapped for a 120 so that wasn't going to be a problem) but i needed a place that was out of the way but easily able to get a couple fans to it for the second. that is where the idea for this was born. i decided to build a box to take up the last 3 slots in the drive bay cage (actually needs 4 slots with a rad but the top most or bottom most can be partly filled with a small fan controller or something similar) that would hold a rad and supply fresh air to the rest of the case.

now on to the mod!

i started out with 2 broken DvD drives (salvaged from crappy old broken computers) and decided they would work nicely as they already fit the measurements of the bay and the cases are solid and should be easy to adapt to the intended use. i then decided to use Lexan for the fan holders and side walls as i had some on hand but you can use any thing you think might work. i measured out the opening between the drive bay halves and marked out my cuts on the Lexan. i cut 2 square pieces that will be holding fans.





































*Links*

PART 1
PART 2
PART 3
PART 4


----------



## Razor064

Thanks Enigma8750, +rep, i have decided to take the side of the DOMINO ALC off, (the part that the lcd is attached to) and extend the wires to a drive blanking plate. This way, it will be alot like the H50, just with a temp sensor such as this http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l-c-worth.html. Will post pics into a new thread when completed.


----------



## Striker36

wind tunnel post is up guys!

let me know what you think and ill adjust it accordingly. and ill try and update some of the pictures now that i have a better camera


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
sevendust was the first to do ALLOT of stuff with this case. i got allot of my ideas form his build.

i dont even remember how i did that thumb thing lol. that was a while ago.

ill try and get that all in one post. not sure if it will fit though lol i may need to strip it down a little. that was a complicated little project. TONS of fun though lol. ill do it at lunch tomarrow. im not feeling too hot right now and my GF just left so i needed to get up for a few......

back to bed now!

OH! and thanks for all the kind words about my stuff.

Wow.. GF's will do that .. Wear you out and make you need 8 hours of down time. Ohh.. mystery Thumbnail drilled off to the point of horror movie qualiity and you don't... Remember... Okay? Must have been really embarassing.. Won't bring it up again.. LOL

Just put the colmination of the three that you already have Center the text and run it with the Century Gothic Text on 4 and bold. Thats all you need ... leave the rest to the imagination. You just want to present the idea. Not the Breakdown..

Thanks and Sleep tight Big Guy..


----------



## Striker36

Gen E. i wasn't happy with my post so i cleaned it up a bit and i think i got what you were talking about now.









let me know please

-Striker36


----------



## PapaSmurf

Striker, I'm working on using that as the basis for a 3 in 3 hard drive bay. Hopefully mine works out as well as yours did. I just need to find a broken optical drive. I tossed several when I moved the last time and don't know if I have any left.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Striker, I'm working on using that as the basis for a 3 in 3 hard drive bay. Hopefully mine works out as well as yours did. I just need to find a broken optical drive. I tossed several when I moved the last time and don't know if I have any left.

i bet that would work really well if you had the drives on their sides so the data and power ports were facing the back. you can fit 3 in their with TONS of space and if your using the 2 fans plan i did you can get the cables in the side of the holder with a little work and keep all the airflow going. the second fan would probably benefit you more than it would have me with the solid objects instead of a rad

good luck on that little project and let us know how it turns out


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll be posting a complete work log for that case when I get around to it. I'm still in the planning stages.


----------



## AndAllThingsWillEnd

New owner, can I join the club?


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 

*The Striker36 Wind Tunnel*

AS per request of the good general im putting together a post on my Wind Tunnel/Cooling Duct project.



. . . { just shorten'd the "quote" for here } . . .

...nice Striker36...

. . . . NOW, *that's* a very, VERY Impressive of a mod ! ! !









.....{ as well as for all the " _*GOOOODies*_ "







for your _*REACTOR*_ project ! ! ! }

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 

. . . { just shorten'd the "quote" for here } . . .

...nice Striker36...

. . . . NOW, *that's* a very, VERY Impressive of a mod ! ! !









.....{ as well as for all the " _*GOOOODies*_ "







for your _*REACTOR*_ project ! ! ! }

mr-Charles . . .









.

thank you mutchly! its kinda too bad i wont be using it in the final mod. that was a fun little guy.... oh well. its sitting on my desk next to me waiting for the next project (allready in the works


----------



## yuugotserved

sweet.. this came in the mail today. looks like i'll be working on my build tomorrow..

will probably have to order some 3 pin fan extensions and sleeve them later on.


----------



## Trademark

hi everyone
hows everyone doing?
anyway
heres a quick video of my Haf X and i7 930/ Corsair new H70 Liquid Cooling.

my 2nd chance to build this i7 new gaming pc (Crossfinger) hoping this time it will work smoothly. i decided to order Asus Rampage III Extreme instead of EVGA Classified due to the features asus have newer features.

anyway i got all my components except for the video card and motherboard. im still debating if i get a cheap video card now and wait for 6000+ series or get a single gtx 480 SC+... dont wanna waste my $$ cash again
























YouTube- inteli7h70.MP4







YouTube- hafx01


----------



## kev_b

I've been MIA recently, I think I got burnt out from the net.







Anyways, an update, been fighting workmans comp, still! Still getting nowhere but that's another story.
I am down to 2 desktop PC's and 1 netbook, I keep giving them away to friends more needy than I, it's ok though, I had a blast building them.








Now I have 2 Lian-Li cases, the ARMORSUIT PC-P50R and the LIAN LI PC-8FIB, niether one stock anymore and both with the Crosshair IV MB.
When I got my PC-8FIB case it came with the USB 3.0 but I changed it out to the USB 2.0 because the USB 3.0 wire were too thick and I didn't want to run the wire thru the case and out the back thru the PCI slot, I thought it would look tacky.







Today I found a solution to that, I cut a hole in my Lian-Li case. Now I don't see any USB cables on the inside of my case. The reason I wanted the USB 3.0 is for a external 2.5 drive enclosure I put a 500 gig 5400 rpm HD in, I didn't feel like running a USB 3.0 cable coming out of the back of my PC every time I wanted to plug in to it, is the USB 3.0 external HD worth it, hell yeah, this thing is almost just as fast as my 1 TB SATA 6.0 Gb/s I have.
I also added in my signature a link to photos of all my builds and multiple modification I've tried out over the past year or so.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Gen E. i wasn't happy with my post so i cleaned it up a bit and i think i got what you were talking about now.









let me know please

-Striker36


You Did Good Striker. You are soo Cool. I loved everything about it. If happen to make better pictures with that new camera of yours then go for it.. But You could leave it be, and I would still love it. Great Job. Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I've been MIA recently, I think I got burnt out from the net.







Anyways, an update, been fighting workmans comp, still! Still getting nowhere but that's another story.
I am down to 2 desktop PC's and 1 netbook, I keep giving them away to friends more needy than I, it's ok though, I had a blast building them.








Now I have 2 Lian-Li cases, the ARMORSUIT PC-P50R and the LIAN LI PC-8FIB, niether one stock anymore and both with the Crosshair IV MB.
When I got my PC-8FIB case it came with the USB 3.0 but I changed it out to the USB 2.0 because the USB 3.0 wire were too thick and I didn't want to run the wire thru the case and out the back thru the PCI slot, I thought it would look tacky.







Today I found a solution to that, I cut a hole in my Lian-Li case. Now I don't see any USB cables on the inside of my case. The reason I wanted the USB 3.0 is for a external 2.5 drive enclosure I put a 500 gig 5400 rpm HD in, I didn't feel like running a USB 3.0 cable coming out of the back of my PC every time I wanted to plug in to it, is the USB 3.0 external HD worth it, hell yeah, this thing is almost just as fast as my 1 TB SATA 6.0 Gb/s I have.
I also added in my signature a link to photos of all my builds and multiple modification I've tried out over the past year or so.


Kevb.. So good to have you back and talking again. I see you sneak in from time to time but you never say anything. I really like the mods you did with the USB 3 Wires. I did a similar thing with my side fan power wires to make it easier to disengage from the case. Great Work and Welcome Home General.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Kevb.. So good to have you back and talking again. I see you sneak in from time to time but you never say anything. I really like the mods you did with the USB 3 Wires. I did a similar thing with my side fan power wires to make it easier to disengage from the case. Great Work and Welcome Home General.


I'm shy, yeah that's it, that's why I didn't talk much when I visited.


----------



## Enigma8750

I am really looking forward to see how your using those two big fans.. Get some pictures of the final install. And remember to pull that Front 140 fan out the back way and not through the front. It is easier that way.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I'm shy, yeah that's it, that's why I didn't talk much when I visited.










Ohh hush Sir.. You leave 10 seconds after you get here..

BTW.. Who is that Avatar you have. She is so Gorgeous.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Striker, I'm working on using that as the basis for a 3 in 3 hard drive bay. Hopefully mine works out as well as yours did. I just need to find a broken optical drive. I tossed several when I moved the last time and don't know if I have any left.


I was thinking of having like an enclosed water fall between the two fans and have a heat cheap heat exchanger in the center for a small water cooling rig. But I guess you would need a really small radiator for that and we have not invented Transparent Aluminum yet. That's from Star Trek for all you non Trekkies out there.

"Admiral.. There be Whales in here!"


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Ohh hush Sir.. You leave 10 seconds after you get here..


I feel like I'm being spied on.









Quote:



BTW.. Who is that Avatar you have. She is so Gorgeous.


Rachel Stevens, she's a singer from S Club 7 then went solo, I should change my avatar though since she got married and pregnant.


----------



## Rockr69

Hi all. I've made a PSU wire cover/false floor prototype using the same Direct Tv casing I used for the prototype HD bay cover. Here's a couple of pics. Tell me what youz think.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I feel like I'm being spied on.









Rachel Stevens, she's a singer from S Club 7 then went solo, I should change my avatar though since she got married and pregnant.










Nice to see you General. Married and pregnant is OK, that just means someone else is putting up with her while we have the luxury to just soak in her beauty and she puts out (Well at least once anyway)


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hi all. I've made a PSU wire cover/false floor prototype using the same Direct Tv casing I used for the prototype HD bay cover. Here's a couple of pics. Tell me what youz think.



















Very Nice... I love the semi transparent effect. it really looks like it belongs with the case..

Do WANT!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Nice to see you General. Married and pregnant is OK, that just means someone else is putting up with her while we have the luxury to just soak in her beauty and she puts out (Well at least once anyway)










Rock.. You should be writing this stuff down.. You are a word Smith. I could not have said it better myself. Rocker.. Please start writing.. Something.. Anything. You are really a Good Writer.

BTW.. That build looks Nuclear.. It has a dangerous Look to it.. It is such a nice build. Really I mean it.

Where are the freakin wires on that build.


----------



## baldo_1013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hi all. I've made a PSU wire cover/false floor prototype using the same Direct Tv casing I used for the prototype HD bay cover. Here's a couple of pics. Tell me what youz think.


Rockr69 that looks cool!!!









updated my fan controller to NZXT sentry ...took a little bit of work to get it secured but it looks a lot better than the old scythe


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Rock.. You should be writing this stuff down.. You are a word Smith. I could not have said it better myself. Rocker.. Please start writing.. Something.. Anything. You are really a Good Writer.

BTW.. That build looks Nuclear.. It has a dangerous Look to it.. It is such a nice build. Really I mean it.

Where are the freakin wires on that build.











Thanks General. As I said they're both prototypes. Whatever steel is used in the DTV casing is HARD! I burned through 5 reinforced discs and went to my trusty Home Depot and picked up the EZ Lock and 5 metal discs in a kit ($15 bucks, can we say HELL YEAH!) for my dremel and burned through 1.5 of those discs getting that thing cut. So in the end that little mod cost me about $20 bucks. Not to shabby for the end results.

Ain't got time to write, 'cuz I gotta mod.

Hence the name, The Sentinel

The Wires, they're hidin' cuz they're shy


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


Rockr69 that looks cool!!!









updated my fan controller to NZXT sentry ...took a little bit of work to get it secured but it looks a lot better than the old scythe




























Thanks baldo and yes that NZXT controller looks mad sick!


----------



## Enigma8750

Baldo.. You set Standards that the rest of us shoot for.. Great Addition but the plain Jane look you had before had an elegance all its own. You sir are an excellent builder.

Darn it.. What is about Scouts. We are just so good at what we do with our Boxes.. LOL


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hi all. I've made a PSU wire cover/false floor prototype using the same Direct Tv casing I used for the prototype HD bay cover. Here's a couple of pics. Tell me what youz think.










That is the best cable management I've ever seen.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That is the best cable management I've ever seen.

Thank you Papa. Here's a look without my photo editing trickery.


----------



## Striker36

rocker... you should PM me pictures of the video card power lines... i dont see them









edit. nvm... all you shoop masters


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
rocker... you should PM me pictures of the video card power lines... i dont see them









edit. nvm... all you shoop masters









All I used to edit those pics was photo gallery in Win 7 and congrats on making it to double flames.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
All I used to edit those pics was photo gallery in Win 7 and congrats on making it to double flames.

thank you


----------



## PapaSmurf

Still impressive. The more time I spend here the more I dislike my Elite 330's and Centurion 5.


----------



## Striker36

i kinda want to build another rig in the scout... only following more of a purist theme than the reactor project is taking.

i know, i know. the scout is far from a purist case... but i have ideas.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. I stayed with the Purest design Theme from the Beginning.. LOL


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
... but i have ideas.

Ideas are the wellspring of purity. My ideas have taken me to a minimalistic direction that I find beautiful in it's form and function. You Reactor project is Pure imagination and creative energy. Both of these paths started out because we had an idea. Keep having those ideas.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Ideas are the wellspring of purity. My ideas have taken me to a minimalistic direction that I find beautiful in it's form and function. You Reactor project is Pure imagination and creative energy. Both of these paths started out because we had an idea. Keep having those ideas.

What he said.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Ideas are the wellspring of purity. My ideas have taken me to a minimalistic direction that I find beautiful in it's form and function. You Reactor project is Pure imagination and creative energy. Both of these paths started out because we had an idea. Keep having those ideas.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


What he said.










What they both said.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of Active members.*


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of Active members.*


Is there a link to view the full log?


----------



## Bradey

^ yes please


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hi all. I've made a PSU wire cover/false floor prototype using the same Direct Tv casing I used for the prototype HD bay cover. Here's a couple of pics. Tell me what youz think.


Love it Rockr!! Reminds me of wrestling cage matches in the late 70's.









Anyone ever play Mirrors Edge, old game, if you did was it any good?


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Thank you Papa. Here's a look without my photo editing trickery.











Nice clean look. I like it alot. Keep up the good work.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











I am really looking forward to see how your using those two big fans.. Get some pictures of the final install. And remember to pull that Front 140 fan out the back way and not through the front. It is easier that way.


thanks









will try my best.







still a noob in training


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Ideas are the wellspring of purity. My ideas have taken me to a minimalistic direction that I find beautiful in it's form and function. You Reactor project is Pure imagination and creative energy. Both of these paths started out because we had an idea. Keep having those ideas.


What he said.










What they both said.


lol. if i have nothing else i have ideas. and in this country (USA) all you need is an idea and the will to keep working hard and you can get any thing you want.


----------



## Enigma8750

It's not what you know.. It's who you know in this world my friend. Then the Ideas go easier.

Keep your Friends close. But Keep your Enemies Closer. I always mess up on that one.


----------



## BdBanshee

I filled the form out, I still hang around, but mostly just read. I just keep up on this thread at work where I'm usually not logged in. Changed a few things with my system. PSU died last month so upgraded to a HX 750 which is nice because it's 80 + silver and modular. Traded for a better GPU also, but it's still old compared to today's standards.

I need to measure the HD bay so I can make a cover for that, should be fairly easy since I work in a machine shop. Can't really think of any other mods I plan on.

Lots of cool new systems! This is one of my favorite threads.

Ron.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
Rockr69 that looks cool!!!









updated my fan controller to NZXT sentry ...took a little bit of work to get it secured but it looks a lot better than the old scythe









I was thinking about getting that fan controller but some reviews had me worried. How do you like it so far? I can't seem to find a fan controller that doesn't have lots of bad reviews on NewEgg (I wanted one with a display to tell temperature too).

Also, where did you get your Transformer front? Or did you make it?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyrate* 
I was thinking about getting that fan controller but some reviews had me worried. How do you like it so far? I can't seem to find a fan controller that doesn't have lots of bad reviews on NewEgg (I wanted one with a display to tell temperature too).

Also, where did you get your Transformer front? Or did you make it?

dont use new egg reviews.... more often than not its where people go to rage and its not representative. i have seen some things with a ~a 30% rating that is actually one of the best of a particular item on the market.


----------



## baldo_1013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyrate* 
I was thinking about getting that fan controller but some reviews had me worried. How do you like it so far? I can't seem to find a fan controller that doesn't have lots of bad reviews on NewEgg (I wanted one with a display to tell temperature too).

Also, where did you get your Transformer front? Or did you make it?

Xyrate, the fan controller works perfect on my xigmatek fans. I read the reviews too before purchasing it. I think it has problems with cm r4 fans, but not sure if that's really true. The transformers logo i got on ebay


----------



## Trademark

anyway first of all i would like to thanks everyone(Specially my friends General E,BriSleep,Freeline57)
who help me on my all my components selection. without you guys this build would not been possible.
heres a short video of my upcoming new i7 build.

I'm just waiting for my ASUS Rampage III Extreme..
Still undecided about video card if i'm going to wait for ATI Radeon 6000 series or go with GTX 480 Superclocked +.

*Main Components List (note: High end gaming and Overclocking/Programming Build)*
CPU=i7 930
Motherboard=ASUS Rampage III Extreme
RAM=Corsair Dominator 6GB DDR3
PSU=Corsair HX 850W
CPU Cooling=Corsair H70 Hydro Series
Case=Coolermaster HAF X
Video Card=Still debating between GTX 480 SC+ or wait for the Ati Radeon 6000+ series.
SSD=Intel X25-V SSDSA2MP040G2R5 2.5" 40GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive
HD=Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Optical Drive=ASUS DRW/Bluray Combo







YouTube- NewBuildMissing MotherboardandVideoCard


----------



## Trademark

Hi guys pls help me decide which board to get. i'm at shopping cart now









E145-2058 ::EVGA X58 SLI Classified Motherboard - LGA 1366, Intel X58, SATA, SLI Ready, CrossFireX Ready, Triple Channel DDR3, RAID, Hyperthreading(5.45 lbs) 
or
A455-2873 ::Asus Rampage III Extreme Motherboard - Intel X58, LGA 1366, ATX, Audio, PCI Express 2.0, CrossFire Ready, SLI Ready, Gigabit LAN, S/PDIF, Firewire, USB 3.0, SATA 6BG/s, RAID(6.55 lbs)

the Classified gives $50 rebate
the asus rampage III doesnt.
classified is cheaper

Classified=$349.99 + $50 rebate
Rampage III Etreme=$379.99


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


Hi guys pls help me decide which board to get. i'm at shopping cart now









E145-2058 ::EVGA X58 SLI Classified Motherboard - LGA 1366, Intel X58, SATA, SLI Ready, CrossFireX Ready, Triple Channel DDR3, RAID, Hyperthreading(5.45 lbs) 
or
A455-2873 ::Asus Rampage III Extreme Motherboard - Intel X58, LGA 1366, ATX, Audio, PCI Express 2.0, CrossFire Ready, SLI Ready, Gigabit LAN, S/PDIF, Firewire, USB 3.0, SATA 6BG/s, RAID(6.55 lbs)

the Classified gives $50 rebate
the asus rampage III doesnt.
classified is cheaper

Classified=$349.99 + $50 rebate
Rampage III Etreme=$379.99



Personally I would go with the EVGA board


----------



## yuugotserved

ok so um im stuck on some front panel header connectors.... lol

almost done building... and what are these two connectors for?

i already plugged in power and reset switch, 2x usb connectors, hdd leds (dunno if ground is negative).

now i just have a molex from the case (dunno what's that for) and the one in the pic


----------



## Striker36

those are the connectors for the LEDs for the stock fans. and the MOLEx is power for those two plugs


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


those are the connectors for the LEDs for the stock fans. and the MOLEx is power for those two plugs










i replaced them with some scythe ap-14s, so those cables are useless??









thank you soo much striker!

im such a noob lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Still impressive. The more time I spend here the more I dislike my Elite 330's and Centurion 5.


I love the Elite 330 for what it is. When I build my kids a new I'm going to use that case. I've used it before for my wife's cousin's build and it was great. Just a simple little computer that looks great.


----------



## baldo_1013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


Hi guys pls help me decide which board to get. i'm at shopping cart now









E145-2058 ::EVGA X58 SLI Classified Motherboard - LGA 1366, Intel X58, SATA, SLI Ready, CrossFireX Ready, Triple Channel DDR3, RAID, Hyperthreading(5.45 lbs) 
or
A455-2873 ::Asus Rampage III Extreme Motherboard - Intel X58, LGA 1366, ATX, Audio, PCI Express 2.0, CrossFire Ready, SLI Ready, Gigabit LAN, S/PDIF, Firewire, USB 3.0, SATA 6BG/s, RAID(6.55 lbs)

the Classified gives $50 rebate
the asus rampage III doesnt.
classified is cheaper

Classified=$349.99 + $50 rebate
Rampage III Etreme=$379.99


EVGA gets my vote...very good customer support and warranty!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


i replaced them with some scythe ap-14s, so those cables are useless??









thank you soo much striker!

im such a noob lol


yep pretty much







lol

no problem!







im just glad i can help.

and we all started some place









Edit: i should clarify. you could probably use them for a couple LED strips in the case (im going to try and make it work in my build) or something like that...


----------



## yuugotserved

YAY! it got past boot.. but no beep sound for boot.. maybe that's just asrock's mobos.. silent..

but i dont have my windows 7 disc.. i only have my old one (used the cd key)... if i use the disc, i will only get 30 days?

ok.. after this i will haev to fix up the cables tmoorrow. it's a mess lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

So install Linux on it for now. Who knows, you might end up liking Linux.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


YAY! it got past boot.. but no beep sound for boot.. maybe that's just asrock's mobos.. silent..

but i dont have my windows 7 disc.. i only have my old one (used the cd key)... if i use the disc, i will only get 30 days?

OK.. after this i will have to fix up the cables tmoorrow. it's a mess lol


Did you install the little speaker beeper thing?
Yes just use your current W7, just do not activate it during install, and you can get up to 120-160 days, until you can get a new W7 and just change the code numbers and then activate, I will look for the legal link for the win 7 extension...http://www.blackviper.com/
Oh and Congrats!


----------



## H969

yuugotservideb.. here is the exact page...I used it and it was no problem, very nice if you have to install W7 a few times after a build, because of the new Microsoft rules you could end up calling support for to many activations, this will prevent that from happing, you don't want to spend hours on the phone trying to activate an all ready legally copy, this will prevent that









http://www.blackviper.com/Articles/O...install_7e.htm


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Did you install the little speaker beeper thing?
Yes just use your current W7, just do not activate it during install, and you can get up to 120-160 days, until you can get a new W7 and just change the code numbers and then activate, I will look for the legal link for the win 7 extension...http://www.blackviper.com/
Oh and Congrats!










there was this speaker cable in the box that came with the scout.. is it that one?

right now i'm on desktop and i have 30 days left.

lol i ordered the windows 7 pro upgrade for $40ish from digitalriver and it's been a week already.. will call them up and ask them for tracking if there is one.

also, when i do get my w7 pro, should i upgrade or do a clean install?

clean install right?

i only have my vertex 2 60gb installed now. have to get a samsung 1tb for storage..


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


yuugotservideb.. here is the exact page...I used it and it was no problem, very nice if you have to install W7 a few times after a build, because of the new Microsoft rules you could end up calling support for to many activations, this will prevent that from happing, you don't want to spend hours on the phone trying to activate an all ready legally copy, this will prevent that









http://www.blackviper.com/Articles/O...install_7e.htm










thanks, but i think 30 days is enough for me for now until i get the professional upgrade and then do the clean install method from upgrade media.

even tho i didn't overclock my 930 yet, should i test it out using programs like prime95, superpi and 3dmark?


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


there was this speaker cable in the box that came with the scout.. is it that one?

right now i'm on desktop and i have 30 days left.

lol i ordered the windows 7 pro upgrade for $40ish from digitalriver and it's been a week already.. will call them up and ask them for tracking if there is one.

also, when i do get my w7 pro, should i upgrade or do a clean install?

clean install right?

i only have my vertex 2 60gb installed now. have to get a samsung 1tb for storage..


 Yes what MOBO do you have? it should connect to the front panel connectors on you mobo.
Oh you on Vista or XP? Hmm I would do clean if your changing OS"s


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


thanks, but i think 30 days is enough for me for now until i get the professional upgrade and then do the clean install method from upgrade media.

even tho i didn't overclock my 930 yet, should i test it out using programs like prime95, superpi and 3dmark?


 I like prime95, if you overclocking, get prime 95 stable at least 24 hours and then you can test it on anything you want after that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you already have Win 7 Pro installed just insert the key. If you have a lower version just start Anytime Update and follow the prompts to insert the key. It will automatically update it to Pro. http://www.winsupersite.com/win7/ff_wau.asp


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Yes what MOBO do you have? it should connect to the front panel connectors on you mobo.
Oh you on Vista or XP? Hmm I would do clean if your changing OS"s


i have the asrock x58 extreme mobo.

i'm on windows 7 home premium now..

windows 7 professional is being delivered.









ill have to check the manual on the headers for where to plug the speaker, but it's not that big of a deal right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If you already have Win 7 installed just insert the key. If you have a lower version just start Anytime Update and follow the prompts to insert the key. It will automatically update it to Pro. http://www.winsupersite.com/win7/ff_wau.asp


i used the key already for my current build.


----------



## aSilva

wow im shocked how famous my case is!! this is goood! aint it a great awesome case?!
now i know that if i need anything for the case you guys will be able to help me out, awesome systems u guys have made with this case!!

well i start with first question, i just build my system this week and broke one of the plastic clips that hold the pci cards in place. I was wondering if I could find it for sale, or if its possible to find it in color red (my system theme is black and red). If you guys could lead me to the right direction i appreciate.. thnx


----------



## PapaSmurf

I mean the key that you get from DigitalRiver for the Pro upgrade. No need to re-install as it well require you to go through all of the configuration and tweaking plus re-installing all of your apps again.


----------



## yuugotserved

this is the speaker cable taht came with the storm scout.

is this the cable that makes the "beep" sound when you start up?


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I mean the key that you get from DigitalRiver for the Pro upgrade. No need to re-install as it well require you to go through all of the configuration and tweaking plus re-installing all of your apps again.


oh yeah that's the key i got from order confirmation.

i'm not going to be installing anything yet. will just manage the cables and fix up some stuff.

i can wait for the pro cd and just do a custom install again to get the best out of it.









for now, ill just continue to use my current system until i get the disc from digitalriver.









soo excited!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


i have the asrock x58 extreme mobo.

i'm on windows 7 home premium now..

windows 7 professional is being delivered.









ill have to check the manual on the headers for where to plug the speaker, but it's not that big of a deal right?

i used the key already for my current build.


 Ya it just plugs in, if your eyes are good no problem,lol, but while you are in the manual find the page that gives you the beep codes, so if there are problems and you cant get to the screen you will have an idea of what to do next.
Then you get to your screen you want to get in your bios to check your temps and voltages and see where your drives are setup on your sata and so on and so forth, that manual is very important Gard it with your life! lol. Not kidding, expertly if you plan to do overclocking, you need to know your bios very well.


----------



## H969

*19 Chassis Speaker Header (SPEAKER 1, Purple)







*


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


this is the speaker cable taht came with the storm scout.

is this the cable that makes the "beep" sound when you start up?


 Yup


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


oh yeah that's the key i got from order confirmation.

i'm not going to be installing anything yet. will just manage the cables and fix up some stuff.

i can wait for the pro cd and just do a custom install again to get the best out of it.









for now, ill just continue to use my current system until i get the disc from digitalriver.










soo excited!


 W7 comes with all the versions built in, it is the key that lets you install Home, Pro, Ultimate. all you need is the key they sent you, thats why the slow to deliver, on an upgrade.


----------



## aSilva

i just build my system this week and broke one of the plastic clips that hold the pci cards in place. I was wondering if I could find it for sale, or if its even possible to find it in color red

thnx in advance


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


*19 Chassis Speaker Header (SPEAKER 1, Purple)







*


haha thanks









confirmed with the manual.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Ya it just plugs in, if your eyes are good no problem,lol, but while you are in the manual find the page that gives you the beep codes, so if there are problems and you cant get to the screen you will have an idea of what to do next.
Then you get to your screen you want to get in your bios to check your temps and voltages and see where your drives are setup on your sata and so on and so forth, that manual is very important Gard it with your life! lol. Not kidding, expertly if you plan to do overclocking, you need to know your bios very well.


yeah my temps are pretty normal. started off with 32C then went to 37C. not bad with h50 push/pull.

i should do another push pull thing for the front fan of the case.

i know most of use have the h50 push pull setup.

but one question, one of the fans plug into the power fan connector.. i plugged the other fan to the sunbeam rhoebus fan controller.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


i just build my system this week and broke one of the plastic clips that hold the pci cards in place. I was wondering if I could find it for sale, or if its even possible to find it in color red

thnx in advance


don't worry, i did the same before.. there is another extra one in the white box (the one with all the screws, brackets, etc). CM put an extra clip thing


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


i just build my system this week and broke one of the plastic clips that hold the pci cards in place. I was wondering if I could find it for sale, or if its even possible to find it in color red

thnx in advance


 Should be an extra one, I broke one also.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


i just build my system this week and broke one of the plastic clips that hold the pci cards in place. I was wondering if I could find it for sale, or if its even possible to find it in color red

thnx in advance


 Also here is a link for most Scout parts...http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...hp?cPath=36_49


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


haha thanks









confirmed with the manual.









yeah my temps are pretty normal. started off with 32C then went to 37C. not bad with h50 push/pull.

i should do another push pull thing for the front fan of the case.

i know most of use have the h50 push pull setup.

but one question, one of the fans plug into the power fan connector.. i plugged the other fan to the sunbeam rhoebus fan controller.


Yes nice temps...








5- (PWR_FAN1)--Oops, WRONG, it is #2 CPU FAN Connector (CPU_Fan1) yup, so that controlled by you Mobo, and the other controlled by your Sunbeam. If you want your Mobo header to control both then you need a PWM splitter, (Fancy name for a 4 pin fan connector, instead of a 3 pin) or you can do both on the Sunbeam and you control both, I don't have a push pull setup, maybe another Scout, can suggest a good way to run both fans.


----------



## aSilva

hahah thanks guys, i didnt even see it but there is an extra one!!! think im gonna take all of them out and paint it red.. maybe idk i saw a pic here someone had red ones..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


hahah thanks guys, i didnt even see it but there is an extra one!!! think im gonna take all of them out and paint it red.. maybe idk i saw a pic here someone had red ones..


that was Rocker and those are not the same clips. he moded some better ones in


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Yes nice temps...








5- (PWR_FAN1) yup, so that controled by you Mobo, and the other controled by your Sunbeam. If you want your mobo header to control both then you need a PWM splitter, (Fancy name for a 4 pin fan conector, instead of a 3 pin) or you can do both on the Sunbeam and you control both, I don't have a push pull setup, maybe another Scout, can suggest a good way to run both fans.


oh.. i look into that pwm splitter.

if it's controlled by mobo, it goes full blast? i checked in bios and power fan is on full.

other than that, im luvin the sunbeam rhoebus.

btw, do u guys suggest getting that sunbeam psu modding tool kit? read several reviews that the 24 pin removal tool is very flimsy and breaks easily.

i have to take out the pins for the atx so that i can route it to the top hole of the case and bring it down.

thanks for the help!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


i just build my system this week and broke one of the plastic clips that hold the pci cards in place. I was wondering if I could find it for sale, or if its even possible to find it in color red

thnx in advance


I have a black clip that I could spare if you need it. PM me.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that was Rocker and those are not the same clips. he modded some better ones in


Rockr bought the Lian Li PCI-01r and then switched it out from the CM. The Lian li's are red and metal.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


hahah thanks guys, i didnt even see it but there is an extra one!!! think im gonna take all of them out and paint it red.. maybe idk i saw a pic here someone had red ones..


 Awesome, CM did an awesome job with this box, I was kind of worried for you, but it was there! Post some pic of you build, also I love the red idea


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Rockr bought the Lian Li Piece and then switched it out from the CM. The Lian li's are red and metal.


Actually you can get them in red, black or silver. If you want to know how click on the Lian-Li link in my sig


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


oh.. i look into that pwm splitter.

if it's controlled by mobo, it goes full blast? i checked in bios and power fan is on full.

other than that, im luvin the sunbeam rhoebus.

btw, do u guys suggest getting that sunbeam psu modding tool kit? read several reviews that the 24 pin removal tool is very flimsy and breaks easily.

i have to take out the pins for the atx so that i can route it to the top hole of the case and bring it down.

thanks for the help!!


 You should have a setting under H/w and if you hit enter key, you should get the option to put it to auto


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Actually you can get them in red, black or silver. If you want to know how click on the Lian-Li link in my sig


 Wow those are so cool, was it hard to install? Did you have to do any cutting?


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


You should have a setting under H/w and if you hit enter key, you should get the option to put it to auto


if i do auto, is the fan running at max?


----------



## yuugotserved

also, does anyone have pics of their back side panel showing how they managed their sata data and power cables?

i had to use two sets of those sata power cables.. used two for my optical drives and another separate one for my ssd.

wonder how should i route them properly to the back so it looks super neat.

next step i have to work on is cable management.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


if i do auto, is the fan running at max?


 It sould run from the temps that the PWM send to the bios from the mobo, so if it gets hot it should run faster and vise versa, you dont have to control it, mobo & bios do it.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


oh.. i look into that pwm splitter.

if it's controlled by mobo, it goes full blast? i checked in bios and power fan is on full.

other than that, im luvin the sunbeam rhoebus.

btw, do u guys suggest getting that sunbeam psu modding tool kit? read several reviews that the 24 pin removal tool is very flimsy and breaks easily.

i have to take out the pins for the atx so that i can route it to the top hole of the case and bring it down.

thanks for the help!!


 If you not doing sleeving, you dont need a kit, atx? Power for you cpu? the 8 pin?Then you can run the cable under your mobo and come out the top from the back, if that what you are talking about?


----------



## H969

PWM splitter.....http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ge_scroll_id=0


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


I was thinking about getting that fan controller but some reviews had me worried. How do you like it so far? I can't seem to find a fan controller that doesn't have lots of bad reviews on NewEgg (I wanted one with a display to tell temperature too).

Also, where did you get your Transformer front? Or did you make it?


That is because Most of the guys that Buy them, hook them up to Server Fans, and blow out the Transistors in them, or they see all the Wires and Crap their pants.. The control unit is only as smart as the Operator.







Most people brake them before the install process is finished. I know I did two.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Wow those are so cool, was it hard to install? Did you have to do any cutting?


Click on the Lian-Li PCI-01 link in my sig


----------



## Enigma8750

YouTube- ren and stimpy-happy happy joy joy>>


----------



## Enigma8750

Go here for a Clear Picture of a Good wire Management job..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


YouTube- ren and stimpy-happy happy joy joy>>











This is even better. Realize that someone is doing this in an online game. HI-LARIOUS!!!!








YouTube- Ren and Stimpy - Happy Happy Joy Joy


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Rockr69.. What is that bottom Pick up.. Is it digital or what.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Rockr69.. What is that bottom Pick up.. Is it digital or what.











EMG hi gain. Nope, not digital.


----------



## Enigma8750

EMG...= Even More GAIN!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


This is even better. Realize that someone is doing this in an online game. HI-LARIOUS!!!!

YouTube- Ren and Stimpy - Happy Happy Joy Joy


I have seen that before but I didn't listen all the way through..

Funny.. 
Quote:



I am going to Mapquest you and Kill you


....LOL


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 







[/CENTER]

Do Want!


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. My dad Managed Bands back in the day.. I used to be able to play with stuff like that till they told me to put that down before we electrocute you through your "BEEP"!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yea.. My dad Managed Bands back in the day.. I used to be able to play with stuff like that till they told me to put that down before we electrocute you through your "BEEP"!!!!

Just once I'd like to be able to jack through something like that. Kill off the rest of my hearing and die a happy man.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
It sould run from the temps that the PWM send to the bios from the mobo, so if it gets hot it should run faster and vise versa, you dont have to control it, mobo & bios do it.

thanks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
If you not doing sleeving, you dont need a kit, atx? Power for you cpu? the 8 pin?Then you can run the cable under your mobo and come out the top from the back, if that what you are talking about?

the 24 pin connector.

i wanted it to fit in that spot where the white usb cables are coming down from

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...untitled-1.jpg

the top right

that's why i wanted to get a kit and remove the pins for the 24 pin atx, then put then through the hole and then put back the pins in the cover.

i might be doing some sleeving as well. bought some 1/8" clean cut. sleeved some fans, but will probably be sleeving the removable cables from the xfx 650w.


----------



## Enigma8750

LOL.. I Hear... I think..... Did you say something.. Hey.. I ... I can see your lips move but I can't ....hear..


----------



## Enigma8750

Get two safety Pins and bind them together with shrink and use that to do your custom Wire sleeving.

or this..


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
PWM splitter.....http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ge_scroll_id=0

this looks like it's something i might need

Rosewill 12" PWM Splitter
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812119248

molex connector and pwm connector that splits it up to 3 fans (2 for h50 push/pull and 1 for the top fan)

perfect









then i'll just sleeve it and make it look purttyyyy


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Get two safety Pins and bind them together with shrink and use that to do your custom Wire sleeving.

I've had completely good luck using the sleeving tools though I haven't found a use for the one with two prongs.


----------



## Enigma8750

That one has got to be for fan connectors.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That on has got to be for fan connectors.

are you replying to my post?

if so, yeah ill be using two connectors for my scythe ap-14s in h50 push/pull and one for nzxt 140mm fan. that way, i can free up my fan controller and use it for the front, and maybe some side panel fans.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
are you replying to my post?

if so, yeah ill be using two connectors for my scythe ap-14s in h50 push/pull and one for nzxt 140mm fan. that way, i can free up my fan controller and use it for the front, and maybe some side panel fans.

That will work out Solid Man.. I like your thinking.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Just once I'd like to be able to jack through something like that. Kill off the rest of my hearing and die a happy man.


It is a Blast and if you want to see Roadies Crap themselves while they are wiring everything up.. It is even funnier when you're 10 Yrs Old , that you can't help but to laugh at them...










Hey SLI BRI... Watchin and not sayin, nutin..


----------



## tonyptony

but can a Mugen 2 be set up with a push-pull arrangement in the Scout? I want to keep both the rear and top fans in place for this setup.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyptony* 
but can a Mugen 2 be set up with a push-pull arrangement in the Scout? I want to keep both the rear and top fans in place for this setup.

My Kama Angle Rev.B is _123x123x160mm_ without the fan/s.

The Mugen 2 is _130x110x158_ without the fan's.

Link to my rig here so you can see:- http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post10455535

If you mount the Mugen 2 the widest side up, you won't make clearance for the top fan, but either way you'll clear for the rear exhaust.
I have enough space for a Pull Fan on my Rear-side and about a 20mm gap 'til the Rear Fan, and about 21-22mm from the top of my cooler to the Top Fan.

Depending on what way you go for Push/Pull, as long as you mount the thinnest side where you want the fans to be, you'll be clear with maybe 10mm or so of space from your top pull to the top fan, and about 38mm to the rear fan with the rear pull on your Mugen.
I did hear however, that having a Push/Push configuration is slightly cooler (by 1 or 2c), I.E:- _l <-Both fans that side of the Mugen/Ninja 3 Etc.

Also if you want a 4-way Push/Pull, make sure you mount the 110mm side facing the top exhaust, that's the only way you'll get both pull fans on it, that'll leave you with about 10mm clearance for the top and about 13mm on the rear.


----------



## raspinudo

got my h50 today!

corsair h50 by Raspinudo, on Flickr


----------



## pjstp20

Longtime lurker of this thread thought I'd share my Scout pic with everyone:










I really liked this case but I want to upgrade the HAF X b/c I want to do a 3x SLI build and I can't use the bottom PCIe slot on my MB (EVGA x58 LE) with this case. It's a great case for users who want a midtower with some portability and it looks really sharp. The default case fans are really quiet and this case would be great for a silent PC build.

Case cooling has proven rough with the V8 heatsink I use b/c I had to remove the upper side panel fan and replace the top exhaust fan with a low profile one and I don't think it makes a huge difference b/c of the limited amt. of air a low profile fan can move. I'd highly recommend the Corsair H50 for this case so you can keep those fans (the H70 might be a tight fit). My top SLI card gets pretty toasty and having that top side panel fan would help I'd think.

Cable management is pretty rough as well b/c there is not a ton of room to work with behind the MB tray. You have to get pretty inventive and you can't overlap any cables in my experience. Also, the 24 pin ATX cable doesn't fit through the uppermost cable cutout unless your willing to remove the plug.

It was a really good case for me until I got bit by the upgrade bug.


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjstp20*


Longtime lurker of this thread thought I'd share my Scout pic with everyone:










I really liked this case but I want to upgrade the HAF X b/c I want to do a 3x SLI build and I can't use the bottom PCIe slot on my MB (EVGA x58 LE) with this case. It's a great case for users who want a midtower with some portability and it looks really sharp. The default case fans are really quiet and this case would be great for a silent PC build.

Case cooling has proven rough with the V8 heatsink I use b/c I had to remove the upper side panel fan and replace the top exhaust fan with a low profile one and I don't think it makes a huge difference b/c of the limited amt. of air a low profile fan can move. I'd highly recommend the Corsair H50 for this case so you can keep those fans (the H70 might be a tight fit). My top SLI card gets pretty toasty and having that top side panel fan would help I'd think.

Cable management is pretty rough as well b/c there is not a ton of room to work with behind the MB tray. You have to get pretty inventive and you can't overlap any cables in my experience. Also, the 24 pin ATX cable doesn't fit through the uppermost cable cutout unless your willing to remove the plug.

It was a really good case for me until I got bit by the upgrade bug.


Nice build man


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


My Kama Angle Rev.B is _123x123x160mm_ without the fan/s.

The Mugen 2 is _130x110x158_ without the fan's.

Link to my rig here so you can see:- http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post10455535

If you mount the Mugen 2 the widest side up, you won't make clearance for the top fan, but either way you'll clear for the rear exhaust.
I have enough space for a Pull Fan on my Rear-side and about a 20mm gap 'til the Rear Fan, and about 21-22mm from the top of my cooler to the Top Fan.

Depending on what way you go for Push/Pull, as long as you mount the thinnest side where you want the fans to be, you'll be clear with maybe 10mm or so of space from your top pull to the top fan, and about 38mm to the rear fan with the rear pull on your Mugen.


Evo B, I'm a bit confused. If I mount the M2 widest side up-down (130mm in the up down direction) it _won't_ clear the top fan? It sounds like from your last paragraph I might clear it by maybe 10mm.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


Evo B, I'm a bit confused. If I mount the M2 widest side up-down (130mm in the up down direction) it _won't_ clear the top fan? It sounds like from your last paragraph I might clear it by maybe 10mm.


Yeah sorry mate, I usually get sidetracked by the little'un running around or the missus nagging me to do something or just hurry up and get off my butt, lol.









Yup, if you mount it so the wider side is vertical, you won't get a fan on the top, there'll only be 15mm at most between the top of the Mugen 2 itself and the top fan of the case. 
If you mount it so the wider side is horizontal, you'll get the top fan on, and the left side, but it'll most likely obstruct your first two RAM slots and there'll be less clearance between the rear case exhaust fan and the pull fan on the left-side of the Mugen.

To be honest, I'd rather push/pull horizontally due to GPU heat being used as the 'push' air, if I were only doing push/pull. But you got the RAM access to think about I guess.

Sorry to make my answers so long and muddled mate, I get distracted easily "*Squirrel!*".


----------



## Bradey

Squirrel!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Yeah sorry mate, I usually get sidetracked by the little'un running around or the missus nagging me to do something or just hurry up and get off my butt, lol.









"*Squirrel!*".


Are we married to the same woman.. ?










I Say Squirrel! too.. Damn it..


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Yup, if you mount it so the wider side is vertical, you won't get a fan on the top, there'll only be 15mm at most between the top of the Mugen 2 itself and the top fan of the case. 
If you mount it so the wider side is horizontal, you'll get the top fan on, and the left side, but it'll most likely obstruct your first two RAM slots and there'll be less clearance between the rear case exhaust fan and the pull fan on the left-side of the Mugen.


I remember a while back I thought K10 had a Mugen 2 mounted horizontally ("normally") in his Scout with about 1mm to spare at the top with the fan in place. At least I thought that was the case.

Maybe I'd be better off with a Magahalem.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


I remember a while back I thought K10 had a Mugen 2 mounted horizontally ("normally") in his Scout with about 1mm to spare at the top with the fan in place. At least I thought that was the case.

Maybe I'd be better off with a Magahalem.


Hey yeah, you're right:- http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6483523

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6693577

That second post would lead me to believe he mounted it horizontally, unless he was just explaining what would happen _if_ it were mounted horizontally.
Couldn't find Pics and I'm knackered, 3am, need sleep, missus is gonna kill me for staying up so late...









Guess The General or *K10* himself are the only ones that'd have an exact answer for you regarding this.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Are we married to the same woman.. ?










I Say Squirrel! too.. Damn it..












LMAO!


----------



## yuugotserved

hmmm does anyone have the link to the "remove top panel"? it directs me to the wrong one.

thanks


----------



## Rockr69

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9549766


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9549766


that link brings me to this page.


----------



## Bradey

page 944
post 9938

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9549766


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


page 944
post 9938

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9549766


hmm i remember seeing some pics on how to do it if i recall correctly.

thanks


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


It is a Blast and if you want to see Roadies Crap themselves while they are wiring everything up.. It is even funnier when you're 10 Yrs Old , that you can't help but to laugh at them...










Hey SLI BRI... Watchin and not sayin, nutin..


Wayyyyyy tooo tired to say anything that makes much sense!








This thing has gone on long enough, the other night I had a dream about how to fix the gap on the front door, why it was there, how it happened, everything. Then in the morning I got up, didn't even eat or have coffee, drove to the house to check & sure enough, what I dreamt, (dreamed?) was the answer.

BTW, Enigma, never did find the toilet bolts, we've been everywhere in the house, it's been cleaned & arranged by 3 different people, not one ran across a stray set of toilet bolts!

I just want to go home to my Monkey & my Dog. Anyone can tell me which album that came from without searching on the internet & I'll send you a WD Caviar Blue 320Gb hard drive!

Computers: Man I am sick of that tediously slow, Sony laptop!







It takes about 5 minutes to boot & if you open up more than 3 things on the internet it locks up. I want to start hauling the Scout back & forth to the house every day just to get what I need done.

Oh, our (me & Chris), latest aquisition: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1...atalogId=10053

Mindy said, re-build the cabinets & re-build them the right way. I bought a Skil table saw & while I was putting it together, moving the handle to unlock the blade position cut right into the cheap plastic body of the saw. Took it back, the manager of my Home Depot owed us a bit of money, one of his contractors drove up our closed street while it was being re-oiled & re-tarred, then drove right into our pressed concrete driveway. He's the only one to do that. Chris doesn't even park in the driveway. So, I got pretty little blue saw for less than 1/2 price!!!

See ya guys, once the cabinets are done, it's truck rental time!







So, here is your math problem. Will the contents of a 14' x 60' mobile home fit in a 20' long U-haul with a lift gate??


----------



## tianh

omggg I just got done building with this case and there are wires everywhere! Anyone have any sugguestions? I didn't see this thread till after I built the computer so I didn't use any of the tips and tricks...

Also, my cable sleeves for the 24 pin seems to have some kind of glue or adhesive on it. Any way to take it off? It looks horrendous!

What do you guys think? Please help a new Scout member! Willing to try anything to make it look more decent..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tianh* 
omggg I just got done building with this case and there are wires everywhere! Anyone have any sugguestions? I didn't see this thread till after I built the computer so I didn't use any of the tips and tricks...

Also, my cable sleeves for the 24 pin seems to have some kind of glue or adhesive on it. Any way to take it off? It looks horrendous!

What do you guys think? Please help a new Scout member! Willing to try anything to make it look more decent..




























Disassemble and start over using tips and tricks. As for the adhesive try this
http://www.goof-off.com/. Also welcome to the club! What seems like a lot of wires can be tamed. Take your time and it will look great. Don't for get to grab the club pnp from the first page and put in you sig line.


----------



## yuugotserved

if i plan to take out my mobo and route the 8 pin under it, should i take it out all together with the h50 mounted or remove the h50?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I just want to go home to my Monkey & my Dog. Anyone can tell me which album that came from without searching on the internet & I'll send you a WD Caviar Blue 320Gb hard drive!

Radio Kaos - Sunset Strip, Roger Waters, track #5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
So, here is your math problem. Will the contents of a 14' x 60' mobile home fit in a 20' long U-haul with a lift gate??









Yes, unless you're a hoarder, then no.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
if i plan to take out my mobo and route the 8 pin under it, should i take it out all together with the h50 mounted or remove the h50?

You don't have to remove the motherboard, but do remove the H50. Here's a pic of how it should route.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
You don't have to remove the motherboard, but do remove the H50. Here's a pic of how it should route.









thanks, i'll try that..

i was thinking about removing mobo + h50 together, but if i try to put it back in, it will be hard.








maybe i'll sleeve the 8 pin and make it flatter so its easier.

thanks


----------



## Bradey

i fit my 8-pin with out removing my mobo


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
thanks, i'll try that..

i was thinking about removing mobo + h50 together, but if i try to put it back in, it will be hard.








maybe i'll sleeve the 8 pin and make it flatter so its easier.

thanks

Yeah you have to separate them. You don't want the rad to be floppin' all over.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Radio Kaos - Sunset Strip, Roger Waters, track #5

Yes, unless you're a hoarder, then no.

he beat me to it...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Disassemble and start over using tips and tricks. As for the adhesive try this
http://www.goof-off.com/. Also welcome to the club! What seems like a lot of wires can be tamed. Take your time and it will look great. Don't for get to grab the club pnp from the first page and put in you sig line.

this would be the easiest way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tianh* 
omggg I just got done building with this case and there are wires everywhere! Anyone have any sugguestions? I didn't see this thread till after I built the computer so I didn't use any of the tips and tricks...

Also, my cable sleeves for the 24 pin seems to have some kind of glue or adhesive on it. Any way to take it off? It looks horrendous!

What do you guys think? Please help a new Scout member! Willing to try anything to make it look more decent..

<snip>

if you move the modle HDD to the top slot and the bottom one to the bottom you can stuff most of the cables in the HDD cage and then you can just make a cover for it loke allot of us have and then the rest you chould be able to fit unget the mobo tray with some thinking and no crossing over

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
thanks, i'll try that..

i was thinking about removing mobo + h50 together, but if i try to put it back in, it will be hard.








maybe i'll sleeve the 8 pin and make it flatter so its easier.

thanks

take the H50 off. it will make it LOADS easier.

off to a cook out. that i dont want to go to. i want to finish remaking my rad mount front case replacement..... (YAY i could more Lexan!)


----------



## Xyrate

Today my computer froze and I have to force shutdown. When I tried to boot it back up nothing would come up on either of my monitors. The mobo is getting power and I hear the hard drives running but nothing comes on the screen. I tried taking everything out and putting it back in but still nothing is coming on either monitor I have. Also, the lights on the optical drives keep flashing and won't open. The fans and everything are running just fine. Anyone have any idea on how to fix this? I can't seem to figure out what is causing it.


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . you might be able to get more help from other's here *IF* you wouldn't mind to filling your system spec's
for within the " USER CP " .....







This i say for, I can't even contemplate for WHAT your system consist of
to even make a reply of help about's, to start off with.....







.....







.....







. . . {thnx}

mr-Charles . .









.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyrate* 
Today my computer froze and I have to force shutdown. When I tried to boot it back up nothing would come up on either of my monitors. The mobo is getting power and I hear the hard drives running but nothing comes on the screen. I tried taking everything out and putting it back in but still nothing is coming on either monitor I have. Also, the lights on the optical drives keep flashing and won't open. The fans and everything are running just fine. Anyone have any idea on how to fix this? I can't seem to figure out what is causing it.

Can you goto your _User CP_ and Enter Your System Specifications here:- http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem, so we can better try to assist.

This should really be in a section suited to it's need, but we can probably help if you let us know your Specs.

I'd start out however, by opening the side of the case and hit the "Clear CMOS" button where available, or set the Jumper (while the PC is powered off and PSU switched off or lead unplugged from the Wall Socket) to the clear position, then back to it's original position (refer to Motherboard Manual if you don't know where the Jumper is, but they're all usually the same tbh).

After you've cleared it, try booting then, the BIOS should give you an option of loading defaults or entering setup, enter setup and _Load Optimized Defaults_, set the time and date and Save and Exit after setting your Boot sequence the way you had it.

If it still fails try removing all USB Devices such as card readers and all Hard Drives that aint essential for running your OS, you can use the USB ports on the Mobo for the time-being.
If you have on-board Graphics, remove your GPU if you have one, and try without that.

Otherwise, we need your system specs and what you were doing prior to it doing this, to further assist you mate.


----------



## yuugotserved

did a bit of cable management today, but it's still looking messy.. but much better than before.

added some pics of my system

Attachment 170217 Attachment 170218 Attachment 170219
Attachment 170220 Attachment 170221


----------



## hubwub

How do you get the wiring off for the rear fan? I've unscrewed the fan but don't know how to get the wiring off.

I'm trying to install my H50.

EDIT: I got the rear fan off. Just trying to figure out if it's worth it to go with a push/pull configuration. I still need to figure out how where to orient one fan to cool my GPU. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
did a bit of cable management today, but it's still looking messy.. but much better than before.

added some pics of my system

Attachment 170217 Attachment 170218 Attachment 170219
Attachment 170220 Attachment 170221

Loads better! A tip for you. Run the power lead from the H50 fan across the top of the MOBO and plug it into the CPU fan header, after all that's essentially what it will be running, and run your pump power lead along the H50's coolant tubes to the fan header you have the fan running off of right now. Make a note which header you plug into and set it at 100% in the BIOS. That'll give you a much cleaner look with you cable management.


----------



## tonyptony

Well, I decided to finally try a Mugen 2 in my Scout. This all started because while my old Vendetta was doing just fine till now I've started doing a lot of video rendering, and once that starts up the CPU temps start climbing. I have a lot more of this kind of work to do so I figured I'd see how the M2 might improve things. I bought one of the Rev A series (the SCMG-2000, not the SCMG-2100) and will put a San Ace 9G1212P4G03 on it. I thought I'd also replace the R4 on the back panel with another 9G1212P4G03 and use one of those PWM splitters to PWM both fans, powering them off a molex. SpeedFan for actual fan control. Thoughts?


----------



## Rockr69

I added a fan to the false floor prototype. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I added a fan to the false floor prototype. Tell me what you guys think.

















What do you have in your 5.25" bays? I see a fan is that a custom mod to have it there.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I added a fan to the false floor prototype. Tell me what you guys think.

















I really like how you have the HDD bays covered, mine has a ton of wires in there. I would love to make those but don't own any tools to cut the metal. What is the exact size of the piece for the 3.5 bay?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
What do you have in your 5.25" bays? I see a fan is that a custom mod to have it there.

I used an old 5.25" to 3.5" adapter and using pliers twisted the HD mounting tabs 90 degrees to screw the fan to it. I also have the stock rear led fan mounted in front of the one you're seeing.


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tianh* 
omggg I just got done building with this case and there are wires everywhere! Anyone have any sugguestions? I didn't see this thread till after I built the computer so I didn't use any of the tips and tricks...

Also, my cable sleeves for the 24 pin seems to have some kind of glue or adhesive on it. Any way to take it off? It looks horrendous!

What do you guys think? Please help a new Scout member! Willing to try anything to make it look more decent..




























My 750TX had the same problem with the adhesive on it. I just got a piece of paper towel, damped it up with water, and gently scrubbed it off. I don't think it'll harm the PSU since the cables have a plastic coating around them. Just make sure the paper towel is not too wet that water is dripping all over.


----------



## hubwub

Just finished installing the Corsair H50 onto my rig.

Here are some photos!!


Corsair H50 installation by hubwub, on Flickr


Corsair H50 installation by hubwub, on Flickr


Corsair H50 installation by hubwub, on Flickr


Corsair H50 installation by hubwub, on Flickr


Corsair H50 installation by hubwub, on Flickr


Corsair H50 installation by hubwub, on Flickr

I know that I need to work on my cable management again. I've kind of slacked on that part in regards to my rig. Still need to send my soundcard for RMA, slacking on that right now.

Any suggestions as to where to place some 140mm fans? Also, should I do a push/pull configuration for the H50?


----------



## Striker36

Rocker. that fan mod on the floor looks grate!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Just finished installing the Corsair H50 onto my rig.

Here are some photos!!


Corsair H50 installation by hubwub, on Flickr

I know that I need to work on my cable management again. I've kind of slacked on that part in regards to my rig. Still need to send my sound-card for RMA, slacking on that right now.

Any suggestions as to where to place some 140mm fans? Also, should I do a push/pull configuration for the H50?



Okay really quick on the cable management. You can use your two water lines to hide those 120mm. Fan lines and that pump line as well. use black wire ties. Smaller the better.

Push pull on the H 50 is a good Idea and is a very popular upgrade.

140 fan? We have a 140mm spot in the front of the case and you could possibly employ a couple of 140s in the window if you mod the window with a new window made for 140 fans. That would help on noise but not really on cooling. 
You can also put in a couple of 120s and your radiator in the 5 and a quarter bay under your DVD Drive.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Loads better! A tip for you. Run the power lead from the H50 fan across the top of the MOBO and plug it into the CPU fan header, after all that's essentially what it will be running, and run your pump power lead along the H50's coolant tubes to the fan header you have the fan running off of right now. Make a note which header you plug into and set it at 100% in the BIOS. That'll give you a much cleaner look with you cable management.


thanks.

at first i tried to run the fan to the cpu fan header, but the top fan was kinda in the way and might get caught in it, so i moved it down just a bit.

i know some mobos have their headers at different spots, but i had to work with what i had.

in bios, i think all my case fans and cpu fan are set at full.


----------



## yuugotserved

im also wondering if i should put another fan right above the psu.. there's probably no way of getting air since it's sitting on the top of the psu and will be blowing at the video card. maybe i should make a false floor and do what rocker did..

but sadly, i don't have a rotary tool or any good tools..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


So install Linux on it for now. Who knows, you might end up liking Linux.



What flavor of linux would you say to use now.. ???


----------



## PapaSmurf

PCLinuxOS, Xubuntu, Fedora, Mandriva, Ubuntu, maybe Sabayon if you do a lot of MultiMedia stuff. I would stick with something that uses Gnome or XFCE desktop as a lot of people think that the new KDE 4 is a step DOWN from the previous KDE 3.x.

Gnome is better if you like to run Beryl or Compuz effects (think Aero) while the XFCE desktop is better if you like it lean and mean (think XP).

_*Addendum:*_ Mint is another popular one.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay really quick on the cable management. You can use your two water lines to hide those that 120 Fan line and that pump line. use black wire ties. Smaller the better.

Push pull on the H 50 is a good Idea.

140 fan? We have a 140mm spot in the front of the case and you could possibly employ a couple of 140s in the window if you mod the window with a new window made for 140 fans. That would help on noise but not really on cooling. 
You can also put in a couple of 120s and your radiator in the 5 and a quarter bay under your DVD Drive.


Thanks for the suggestions. I'll look into that.

At this moment, I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed on my parent's machine (they love it, by the way) and my laptop. I have Mint installed on my desktop right now. However, I might change that to Ubuntu 10.04.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Mint is another good one that I forgot in my previous post.


----------



## Enigma8750

Top Cover Removal. By Rockr69

1.Remove front panel.

2.Disconnect all wiring that goes to the top panel.

3.Remove optical drive and anything in the 5.25" bays.

4.Remove two front screws of top panel (in the top corners behind front panel).

5.Remove the top fan and the remaining two screws in the rear top of the top panel.

6. Now.. Reaching in through the 5.25" bay gently pull some slack in the wiring. This may require some force, just use caution. When you have enough slack.

7. Start to pull up on the top panel.

Note: At first it will seem like it's still connected, but it is not. Firm and gentle force will cause it come away from the case. Snake out the wiring and voila! You have done it! Good Luck!


----------



## Enigma8750

I fixed the problem with the Link on Page 1. Thanks Rockr for your informative break down.. Very Nice.

Gen E.


----------



## Enigma8750

Linux Choices 2010: By Papa Smurf and HubWub in no particular order of preference.

* PCLinuxOS,









* Xubuntu,









* Fedora,









* Mandriva,









* Ubuntu 10.04









* Mint









* Arch









* Sabayon if you do a lot of MultiMedia stuff.









* I would stick with something that uses Gnome or XFCE desktop as a lot of people think that the new KDE 4 is a step DOWN from the previous KDE 3.x.









* Gnome is better if you like to run









Beryl or









Compiz effects (think Aero)









* XFCE desktop is better if you like it lean and mean (think XP).









Quote:

by Hubwub; "At this moment, I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed on my parent's machine (they love it, by the way) and my laptop. I have Mint installed on my desktop right now. However, I might change that to Ubuntu 10.04."


----------



## PapaSmurf

Gen. E. I didn't mean to list them in any particular order. For the most part all of them as good as any of the others.

Quote:

6. Sabayon if you do a lot of MultiMedia stuff. I would stick with something that uses Gnome or XFCE desktop as a lot of people think that the new KDE 4 is a step DOWN from the previous
7. KDE 3.x. better than the newer version 4
This section should probably be like this.

6. Sabayon if you do a lot of MultiMedia stuff.
7: I would stick with something that uses Gnome or XFCE desktop as a lot of people think that the new KDE 4 is a step DOWN from the previous KDE 3.x.

And I'm hardly a Linux Guru. I just know which ones tend to work well for Linux beginners.


----------



## Enigma8750

Scouts Do it at Home By Remote Control.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Personally I think it should be like this:

Linux Choices 2010: By Papa Smurf and HubWub in no particular order of preference.

PCLinuxOS,
Xubuntu,
Fedora,
Mandriva,
Ubuntu,
Mint
Arch
Sabayon if you do a lot of MultiMedia stuff.
I would stick with something that uses Gnome or XFCE desktop as a lot of people think that the new KDE 4 is a step DOWN from the previous KDE 3.x.
Gnome is better if you like to run Beryl or Compuz effects (think Aero)
XFCE desktop is better if you like it lean and mean (think XP).


----------



## hubwub

I just ran Prime95 test on my new H50. These were my results.


Prime95 and Real Temp results for H50. by hubwub, on Flickr

I'm worried about these results. Also, everything is on stock.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
I just ran Prime95 test on my new H50. These were my results.


Prime95 and Real Temp results for H50. by hubwub, on Flickr

I'm worried about these results. Also, everything is on stock.

yeah i dont know why my i7 930 started to run at 1.6Ghz, isn't stock like 2.8?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
I just ran Prime95 test on my new H50. These were my results.


Prime95 and Real Temp results for H50. by hubwub, on Flickr

I'm worried about these results. Also, everything is on stock.

Normally a drastic peak in temperatures is because of too much CPU medium between the CPU and the heat sink. Clean off the CPU with rubbing alcohol and a face cotton wipe and clean the heat-sink too. Then reapply a small pea sized drop on the very center of the CPU and see if that fixes it. Too much Goo can mess up the cooling because the goo starts working like an insulator if you put too much on it..


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Normally a drastic peak in temperatures is because of too much CPU medium between the CPU and the heat sink. Clean off the CPU with rubbing alcohol and a face cotton wipe and clean the heat-sink too. Then reapply a small pea sized drop on the very center of the CPU and see if that fixes it. Too much Goo can mess up the cooling because the goo starts working like an insulator if you put too much on it..

Okay, will do that. It might have to be tomorrow.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay. Hubwub. if that fixes it great. If it doesn't come back and let us help you more.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Clean off the CPU with rubbing alcohol and a face cotton wipe and clean the heat-sink too.

*Wrong, Wrong, Wrong!!!*

NEVER under any circumstances use Rubbing Alcohol to clean a cpu or heatsink. Rubbing Alcohol contains Glycerin (or some other petroleum by-product) used to prevent chafing while moving across the skin. The Glycerin (or other petroleum by-product) leaves an oily residue that acts as an insulator and prevents the Thermal Interface Material from working as it should. ONLY use Isopropyl Alcohol or 99% pure Denatured Alcohol to clean your cpu or heatsink. If you do use Rubbing Alcohol you will need to go back over the cpu or heatsink with Isopropyl or 99% Pure Denatured Alcohol to remove the residue which adds a LOT extra work Since Isopropyl Alcohol is actually cheaper than Rubbing Alcohol and is readily available at Drug and Grocery stores there is no reason not to use it.

And don't go by what Wikipedia says about Rubbing Alcohol. Like a large number of the Wikipedia entries it is completely wrong.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay. Hubwub. if that fixes it great. If it doesn't come back and let us help you more.


Okie dokie.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


*Wrong, Wrong, Wrong!!! *

NEVER under any circumstances use Rubbing Alcohol to clean a cpu or heatsink. Rubbing Alcohol contains Glycerin (or some other petroleum by-product) used to prevent chafing while moving across the skin. The Glycerin (or other petroleum by-product) leaves an oily residue that acts as an insulator and prevents the Thermal Interface Material from working as it should. ONLY use Isopropyl Alcohol or 99% pure Denatured Alcohol to clean your cpu or heatsink. If you do use Rubbing Alcohol you will need to go back over the cpu or heatsink with Isopropyl or 99% Pure Denatured Alcohol to remove the residue which adds a LOT extra work Since Isopropyl Alcohol is actually cheaper than Rubbing Alcohol and is readily available at Drug and Grocery stores there is no reason not to use it.

And don't go by what Wikipedia says about Rubbing Alcohol. Like a large number of the Wikipedia entries it is completely wrong.


I've been using Isopropyl Alcohol. So yeah.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's good. I see more people make that mistake and not understand why they are having a problem.


----------



## tianh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


My 750TX had the same problem with the adhesive on it. I just got a piece of paper towel, damped it up with water, and gently scrubbed it off. I don't think it'll harm the PSU since the cables have a plastic coating around them. Just make sure the paper towel is not too wet that water is dripping all over.


Thanks so much Average Gal! I'll give it a try tomorrow!


----------



## tianh

My Xigmatek fan faces the bottom of teh case, is that right? I see others whose fan is facing the front panel of the scout.. I use an AMD processor if that makes a difference


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh*


My Xigmatek fan faces the bottom of teh case, is that right? I see others whose fan is facing the front panel of the scout.. I use an AMD processor if that makes a difference


if the fan is blowing air through the Xiggy to the top blow hole then yes you are okay. If it is blowing air to the video card down... You.. might.. be a *******..LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


*Wrong, Wrong, Wrong!!! *

NEVER under any circumstances use Rubbing Alcohol to clean a cpu or heatsink. Rubbing Alcohol contains Glycerin (or some other petroleum by-product) used to prevent chafing while moving across the skin. The Glycerin (or other petroleum by-product) leaves an oily residue that acts as an insulator and prevents the Thermal Interface Material from working as it should. ONLY use Isopropyl Alcohol or 99% pure Denatured Alcohol to clean your cpu or heatsink. If you do use Rubbing Alcohol you will need to go back over the cpu or heatsink with Isopropyl or 99% Pure Denatured Alcohol to remove the residue which adds a LOT extra work Since Isopropyl Alcohol is actually cheaper than Rubbing Alcohol and is readily available at Drug and Grocery stores there is no reason not to use it.

And don't go by what Wikipedia says about Rubbing Alcohol. Like a large number of the Wikipedia entries it is completely wrong.



SMurffy baby.. Hey I thought Rubbing Alcohol and Isopropyl Alcohol was the same stuff... You're right that's what I meant.. Really.. I mean it. Like you said..." Isopropyl or 99% Pure Denatured Alcohol to remove the residue"... You're right.. Right?


----------



## K10

I thought they were the same thing too...but I clean with isopropyl and I recommend isopropyl


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. Me too.. I so pro..I so....isopropyl Alcohol for cleaning Guns... I mean CPU's I mean both.. Clean your laser.. Your slinky. your laser Slinky.. right.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problems guys. I see a lot of people that make that mistake. Some just call it by the wrong name, but others will actually use the wrong stuff and I really hate it when that happens.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I added a fan to the false floor prototype. Tell me what you guys think.

















That is so cool! Very nice mod!


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
I just ran Prime95 test on my new H50. These were my results.


Prime95 and Real Temp results for H50. by hubwub, on Flickr

I'm worried about these results. Also, everything is on stock.

To run prime correctly,do not use testing in RealTemp. Use Prime, Options, Torture Test,then it gives you 3 options with explanations for all 3, do a minimun of 8 runs on any test, about 15 minutes.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
yeah i dont know why my i7 930 started to run at 1.6Ghz, isn't stock like 2.8?

Depends on how your bios is set up, if you have Hibernate, Speedstep, enabled then it runs at the GHz that it needs on the stock settings, when you overclock those settings will be disabled along with about 25-30 other settings, that will need adjusting.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
To run prime correctly,do not use testing in RealTemp. Use Prime, Options, Torture Test,then it gives you 3 options with explanations for all 3, do a minimun of 8 runs on any test, about 15 minutes.

Even under those circumstances, I will have to reapply TIM to get better results or reseat my heatsink. However, that's good information to know that I didn't know before hand. Thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
No problems guys. I see a lot of people that make that mistake. Some just call it by the wrong name, but others will actually use the wrong stuff and I really hate it when that happens.

Yea.. I was just yanking your chain.. sorry Man.. I love joking around..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Hey, I appreciate a good laugh as much as the next guy. No harm no foul as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Enigma8750

I love this new product from www.performance-pcs.com

It's only 11.95 and it is a great simple mod that will show one Temp. for you and very easy to read with an Analog readout and Digital numeric readout in F or C.

Thermometer With Digital Display - C/F Display







$11.95 
Model: PH-71168


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I love this new product from www.performance-pcs.com

It's only 11.95 and it is a great simple mod that will show one Temp. for you and very easy to read with an Analog readout and Digital numeric readout in F or C.

Thermometer With Digital Display - C/F Display







$11.95
Model: PH-71168


Mmmm, that's pretty funky, would be tempting if it was a red back light instead of blue

Nice find uncle









edit: Just thinking about it now again... I saw someone do a pretty sweet little mod, they took the XSPC LCD Temp Display and hooked it up to a Bitspower stop fitting temp sensor. You can get a straight readout of your reservoir's coolant temp, or stick it anywhere you want, maybe monitor the temp in and out of the cpu/gpu/rads etc etc

It's a pretty nifty mod, quite easy and inexpensive


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I added a fan to the false floor prototype. Tell me what you guys think.

















Hehe, it looks like you have two psu's now







( false psu now instead of false door







)

The rig looks awesome man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
did a bit of cable management today, but it's still looking messy.. but much better than before.

added some pics of my system

Attachment 170217 Attachment 170218 Attachment 170219
Attachment 170220 Attachment 170221

It's not that messy man, you've done well


----------



## hubwub

I'm in a jiffy. I only have two thermal pastes on had and I'm not particularly sure which one to use for my H50. Should I go with the OCZ freeze or the thermal paste that I have lying around that came with my Megahalem?

Any suggestions as to which one?


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


It's not that messy man, you've done well










thanks









will be building my aunt's build sometime this week, too bad it's not a scout.. but a elite 335.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


I'm in a jiffy. I only have two thermal pastes on had and I'm not particularly sure which one to use for my H50. Should I go with the OCZ freeze or the thermal paste that I have lying around that came with my Megahalem?

Any suggestions as to which one?


Go with the OCZ Freeze.









OCZ Freeze 
*Application Way 1:* The Pea Technique









*Application Way 2.* The Coke Line


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Go with the OCZ Freeze.









OCZ Freeze
Application Way 1:








Application Way 2.


























I concur!


----------



## hubwub

I have come bearing the results. I applied OCZ freeze and used the line method. Also reseated my H50. Tada, the results!


Tada! The results of Prime95+RealTemp. by hubwub, on Flickr

More pictures of my setup again.


The utilities and the computer by hubwub, on Flickr


The utilities and the computer by hubwub, on Flickr


Prime95 running on the background. by hubwub, on Flickr


Corsair H50 in action by hubwub, on Flickr


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey hey.. Isoprophl Alcohol and a Bag o Weed.. and COD 2 Killer combo...










Are you glad you have the H-50 now..?


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey hey.. Isoprophl Alcohol and a Bag o Weed.. Killer combo...











Not a bag of weed but black wire ties that I found in one of my drawers.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Not a bag of weed but black wire ties that I found in one of my drawers.



LOL.. I know...That came with your Storm Scout Case.










Are you happy with your temps now.. I am an AMD guy so I know nothing about good temps for intel.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey hey.. Isoprophl Alcohol and a Bag o Weed.. and COD 2 Killer combo...










Are you glad you have the H-50 now..?


hahahahha.. it does look like a bag of weed to me rofl...


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. It is Black Tie STICKS..


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea.. It is Black Tie STICKS..












_*Naaawwww*_; it's a bag of loose C-4 fuse's......once done blastin away those "_*other *_" case's, ya got the ol' alcohol
to clean up the nick's/sratches; then ya go over and R & R with a couple rounds of COD 2 to calm down . .







. . .
{ from that "duty" with the







SCOUT







}. . .







...







. . . . . . . . [_ LOLOlolol ..... _]

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## tonyptony

Okay. I decided I _will_ try the Mugen 2 in my Scout. After reading ehume's great thread on fan testing I decided to get two San Ace 9G1212P4G03 fans. One will be on the Mugen 2 and the other is intended to replace the R4 on the back panel. I didn't want to do a true push-pull because I didn't think there'd be enough room for that if I left the R4 in place on the back. I figure with the two San Aces speed controlled I'll be able to tweak the speed curves for the optimal airflow.

The question is can I move the R4 from the back to the lower location on the side panel and still have LED control from the front button? I haven't disconnected any of the stock fans yet so I don't know what I'd need to do to get the right connection down at that point for a side panel mount. Help?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyptony* 
Okay. I decided I _will_ try the Mugen 2 in my Scout. After reading ehume's great thread on fan testing I decided to get two San Ace 9G1212P4G03 fans. One will be on the Mugen 2 and the other is intended to replace the R4 on the back panel. I didn't want to do a true push-pull because I didn't think there'd be enough room for that if I left the R4 in place on the back. I figure with the two San Aces speed controlled I'll be able to tweak the speed curves for the optimal airflow.

The question is can I move the R4 from the back to the lower location on the side panel and still have LED control from the front button? I haven't disconnected any of the stock fans yet so I don't know what I'd need to do to get the right connection down at that point for a side panel mount. Help?

those fans have a pretty heavy draw (if they are any thing like the 3 i have in my airplane). you may want to think about only having one of them on a channel to prevent your controller from burning up


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*


Hehe, it looks like you have two psu's now







( false psu now instead of false door







)

The rig looks awesome man


Thank you


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


those fans have a pretty heavy draw (if they are any thing like the 3 i have in my airplane). you may want to think about only having one of them on a channel to prevent your controller from burning up


Striker36, I'm going to be using an Akasa splitter to power the fans off of a 4 pin Molex. The PWM connector will be used just for speed sensing and fan control.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


Striker36, I'm going to be using an Akasa splitter to power the fans off of a 4 pin Molex. The PWM connector will be used just for speed sensing and fan control.


that should work nicely in that case. i was under the impression you would be using a fan controller like allot of us do in the front with the nobs. my mistake for not reading well enough.

but yea you should be fine then







i know it will be a tight fit but im about 85% sure you can fit that cooler in their


----------



## yuugotserved

finally finished aunt's build.. not in a scout, but elite 335.. tried to do some management, but there isn't much to do.. used some cable mounts and zip ties.

maybe it's time i get myself a rotary tool and make some holes!

what do u guys think about it?

E5400
GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L LGA 775
LITE-ON 24x DVD Burner
1TB Samsung F3 Hard Drive
OCZ 2x1GB DDR2 800
Corsair 400W PSU
3 scythe fans
[tried to install CM hyper 212+ instead, but the tip of the heat pipe extended out of the side panel grill. so if i try close the case and then slide it back out, it won't come out.. maybe i should just cut that part out. 
Acer 24" Monitor

might get a GT 240 when there's a deal on it for < $30.








Total spent - *~$400*


----------



## Striker36

not bad all things considered.... actually its pretty good


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


not bad all things considered.... actually its pretty good


















hehe strikerapproved?









thanks.

do you have any suggestion on a basic rotary tool?

preferably dremel brand? and are there any threads for tutorials on OCN on rotary tools?

ty


----------



## Striker36

something wired. the battery ones SUCK....


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


something wired. the battery ones SUCK....


yeah the battery ones don't have much power.


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
that should work nicely in that case. i was under the impression you would be using a fan controller like allot of us do in the front with the nobs. my mistake for not reading well enough.

but yea you should be fine then







i know it will be a tight fit but im about 85% sure you can fit that cooler in their

All the front slots are filled!









Any thoughts on how to move that back panel fan to the side and keep the LEDs working?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
finally finished aunt's build.. not in a scout, but elite 335.. tried to do some management, but there isn't much to do.. used some cable mounts and zip ties.

maybe it's time i get myself a rotary tool and make some holes!

what do u guys think about it?


Looks a lot better than my Elite 330 (same chassis with a different front bezel).


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyptony* 
All the front slots are filled!









Any thoughts on how to move that back panel fan to the side and keep the LEDs working?

extend the wires and tie them together. or dig around and see if you can manage that wire differently so that it will reach

shouldn't be that hard actually


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
finally finished aunt's build.. not in a scout, but elite 335.. tried to do some management, but there isn't much to do.. used some cable mounts and zip ties.

maybe it's time i get myself a rotary tool and make some holes!

what do u guys think about it?

E5400
GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L LGA 775
LITE-ON 24x DVD Burner
1TB Samsung F3 Hard Drive
OCZ 2x1GB DDR2 800
Corsair 400W PSU
3 scythe fans
[tried to install CM hyper 212+ instead, but the tip of the heat pipe extended out of the side panel grill. so if i try close the case and then slide it back out, it won't come out.. maybe i should just cut that part out.
Acer 24" Monitor

might get a GT 240 when there's a deal on it for < $30.








Total spent - *~$400*


























I just used one of those for a family member build as well. I was quite impressed with the case for a light gaming machine. These things are just the thing for taming a nasty bundle of wires in a case like the Elite 330, or any case for that matter


----------



## Trogdor636

I have a picture! I can finally join the club! Seriously, I have had it built for more than a few days, but I have been trying to nail down what has been causing 7 to freeze up, randomly, at any given moment. I need wire management obviously, but given how many times I have taken this thing apart to check connections and everything of that nature, making it look pretty is the last thing on my list.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor636* 
I have a picture! I can finally join the club! Seriously, I have had it built for more than a few days, but I have been trying to nail down what has been causing 7 to freeze up, randomly, at any given moment. I need wire management obviously, but given how many times I have taken this thing apart to check connections and everything of that nature, making it look pretty is the last thing on my list.










Welcome to club Private! The best thing to do is to bench run all your hardware first to make sure it's gonna run proper before you install into case and I agree with getting it running before making it pretty.


----------



## Trogdor636

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Welcome to club Private! The best thing to do is to bench run all your hardware first to make sure it's gonna run proper before you install into case and I agree with getting it running before making it pretty.


Thanks for the welcome! Oh everything is running great. Windows 7 just has a nasty freeze that seems to happen for a whole variety of reasons. Google Windows 7 freezes and you will see what I mean. The only other issue besides freezing is for whatever reason I can not install the current Nvidia drivers, I have not tried an older one yet. If I install the current from the Nvidia site, or even the optional one waiting in Windows Update, it gets to the Windows Starting screen and locks up there. But the freezing has been my issue to this point so I have not researched that yet.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor636* 
Thanks for the welcome! Oh everything is running great. Windows 7 just has a nasty freeze that seems to happen for a whole variety of reasons. Google Windows 7 freezes and you will see what I mean. The only other issue besides freezing is for whatever reason I can not install the current Nvidia drivers, I have not tried an older one yet. If I install the current from the Nvidia site, or even the optional one waiting in Windows Update, it gets to the Windows Starting screen and locks up there. But the freezing has been my issue to this point so I have not researched that yet.

I've never had a prob with 7. Best windows yet, but I run AMD/Ati, so you know...


----------



## Trogdor636

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I've never had a prob with 7. Best windows yet, but I run AMD/Ati, so you know...

Never had a problem until now. Bought 7 Pro for 30 bucks through ultimatesteal, and put it on our Dell, been running great forever. Built this, and its been a headache to say the least. Just so many things it CAN be, with no firm answer on what it absolutely is. Dont get me wrong, I love 7 and wont go back. I will probably be going ATI once WoW Xpac gets closer, waiting for some card prices to drop a bit more.


----------



## Striker36

have you tried reinstalling? that freezing sounds like a corrupt file.... OR drivers that arnt quite compatible for something


----------



## Trogdor636

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
have you tried reinstalling? that freezing sounds like a corrupt file.... OR drivers that arnt quite compatible for something

Reinstalled 4 times now, I think the only driver that isnt from the manufacturer is my video card, because it freezes when I intsall that









Its just a giant list of things out there people do to fix it, everything from a new PSU to something as simple as a Antivirus program running.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try different Display Drivers. Sometimes the latest isn't always the best when it comes to nVidia. And on rare occasions the card manufacturer's driver will work better than the ones you download from NVidia's Support Site.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I just used one of those for a family member build as well. I was quite impressed with the case for a light gaming machine. These things are just the thing for taming a nasty bundle of wires in a case like the Elite 330, or any case for that matter


yep i used some white ones.









and be careful, the edges are extremely sharp that you won't even know it cut you


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor636* 
Reinstalled 4 times now, I think the only driver that isnt from the manufacturer is my video card, because it freezes when I intsall that









Its just a giant list of things out there people do to fix it, everything from a new PSU to something as simple as a Antivirus program running.

If I were you I would wipe the disc, not format, but wipe. Take the time and use the Peter Gutmann method. I've found, and this by all means is all hypothesis, that if something goes wrong during the install the electromagnetic structure of the disc in the physical location of the corrupt installation file can corrupt any file written to that address. By wiping the disc and overwriting the bad cluster(s) many times, it "paints" the area with a fresh surface to write to by burying the "confused" molecules deep enough under random data to not affect new files being written.

It is also a good idea to pull everything out and run it on the bench swapping out hardware one item at a time until you isolate the problematic hardware. Chances are the Windows disc is not bad, as you said you ran it on your Dell with no trouble, so it has to be hardware related.

I'm having the same trouble with a repair for a friend and I'm pretty sure I've isolated the problem to the SB chip that gets too hot for my liking. I've swapped out every piece of hardware with known good pieces one at a time and I still get random freezing with the time between lockups getting shorter the longer the machine runs, so in your case it may be bad hardware. Only a thorough diagnosis procedure will suss out the culprit.

I know it sucks, but it is what it is. I definitely feel your frustration, but shooting blindly at the problem like so many people do trying to help only makes matters more painful. Pull out your gear, run it on the bench and start scientifically diagnosing the problem and you will find it. Good luck.

*EDIT* After looking at your pic I see you're running 4 memory modules. Take two out and see if you freeze. If not then you need to increase the voltage to the "NB" as AMD IMCs have issues running 4 modules. I bet if you bump the voltage you'll be fine, especially since you said that after installing the latest nVidia drivers it hangs at the windows startup screen. With AMD you're much better off running 2 2gig dimms than 4 1gig dimms. Again, good luck.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Radio Kaos - Sunset Strip, Roger Waters, track #5

Yes, unless you're a hoarder, then no.

Ok, you win!! Better PM me your address so I can ship the drive before we start moving stuff. Moving was delayed slightly, door jamb wouldn't square up because of the 8" walls, so I finally got ticked, took it out & custom jambed it.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor636* 
Never had a problem until now. Bought 7 Pro for 30 bucks through ultimatesteal, and put it on our Dell, been running great forever. Built this, and its been a headache to say the least. Just so many things it CAN be, with no firm answer on what it absolutely is. Dont get me wrong, I love 7 and wont go back. I will probably be going ATI once WoW Xpac gets closer, waiting for some card prices to drop a bit more.

Are you running AVG or anything like that, at all?

Also, are you allowing Windows to Update, then getting freezes?

My missus' laptop (that I'm using atm to type this) has Windows 7 Home Premium, and suffered bad freezing due to an Update causing instabilities with AVG, I removed AVG for two months, then they'd Hotfixed it by then, and reinstalled AVG at that point, and all is good again.
Some Hotfixes have known to cause instabilites with programs, so remove any programs that're currently running and see if it still freezes running solely Windows, and remove any Hotfixes if you installed them right after installation.

Depending on what you have on there, it may be quicker to just do another clean installation, with no Ethernet lead in your PC so it doesn't pick up any internet, if you have Wireless, when it asks the option of connection to a netwrok *don't* when you first startup, I've always found that with the very first startup of Windows, it'll always get Spyware/Virus' if you startup with the internet connected.

If it still happens, you can rule out conflicts with any Programs or Updates, make sure you install the chipset Drivers for your Mobo, try one stick of RAM and doing what usually causes the freeze, then two sticks, if it still happens, RAM ruled out.

Last but not least, and maybe actually do this beforehand, download SpeedFan, goto the Configure button and in the temps tabs and voltages tabs, click once on each temp and click the 'enable logging' button on the bottom left.
Do what you're doing with SpeedFan running, it'll freeze up, restart it and goto C>Program Files x86 or just Program Files>SpeedFan and there'll be .txt's or similar there, the name is actually the date and time jumbled together, best opened with Excell or Wordpad.

I use SpeedFan for all background logging if the proverbial brown stuff hits the fan, HWMonitor and Everest are okay, but I believe you have to manually save the logs on them, whereas SpeedFan'll do it constantly when enabled.

I finally left my Vista x64 Black Edition for Windows 7 recently, using the nVidia Edition with my normal Ultimate serial and I love it, much less RAM usage than my Vista, beforehand, I hated 7, lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor636* 
Never had a problem until now. Bought 7 Pro for 30 bucks through ultimatesteal, and put it on our Dell, been running great forever. Built this, and its been a headache to say the least. Just so many things it CAN be, with no firm answer on what it absolutely is. Dont get me wrong, I love 7 and wont go back. I will probably be going ATI once WoW Xpac gets closer, waiting for some card prices to drop a bit more.

I think this is an easy fix. I would bump the North Bridge to 1.35 Vdc. and bump your memory voltage up a 10th of a volt and see what happens. If you have overclocked the 555 then you do need to bump your NB to compensate for the extra work with the memory as Rockr69 suggested. After you do that then run 3D Mark 06. That will make it trip up if it is going to.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of our Active members.*


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hi all. I've made a PSU wire cover/false floor prototype using the same Direct Tv casing I used for the prototype HD bay cover. Here's a couple of pics. Tell me what youz think.




























I can make the HDD and the PSU wiring cover/false floor for members for a pretty reasonable price. I can do a fan hole (80mm-I think a 120mm will be too big) for a few dollars more (Clint Eastwood reference







). PM me if you're interested.

*EDIT:* I am also willing to do the Lian-LI PCI-01 mod for anyone for $25 you buy the part and pay for shipping both ways and I'll supply mounting hardware and paint. PM me if interested.

*EDIT:*








I am also willing to do the Lian-LI PCI-01 mod for $25. You buy the part here
,pay for shipping both ways and I'll supply the mounting hardware and paint. PM if interested.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:













photo By Rockr69
Wasn't that Clint Eastwood thing a Fist full of dollars? Any way I know you will sell some because those just look WAY TOO COOL.

Worlds First Blunt


----------



## hyujmn

Omg those false floor covers are so freakin' amazing. I would make them myself, but just don't have the tools.

I might just have to take you up on your offer to make one!

Also, hi, I'm joining the club. Got my Storm Scout about 3 weeks ago to replace a nasty looking XClio case. Couldn't have been happier!


----------



## Trademark

nice drivebay and psu cover








now i miss my old CM Storm Scout ..

anyway hows everyone doing?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


photo By Rockr69
Wasn't that Clint Eastwood thing a Fist full of dollars? Any way I know you will sell some because those just look WAY TOO COOL.

Worlds First Blunt










Sequel...For a few dollars more.

I probably won't make a killing. I'm just doing it for fun and to share with my fellow Scouts.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


nice drivebay and psu cover








now i miss my old CM Storm Scout ..

anyway hows everyone doing?


Thank you.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


Omg those false floor covers are so freakin' amazing. I would make them myself, but just don't have the tools.

I might just have to take you up on your offer to make one!

Also, hi, I'm joining the club. Got my Storm Scout about 3 weeks ago to replace a nasty looking XClio case. Couldn't have been happier!


Thank you. PM me and let me know.


----------



## raspinudo

loving the mods rockr69'. Very clean and simple designs you did, goes really well with the aesthetics of the scout.


----------



## linkin93

*Look At What I Got*



















Note: I fixed the small _i_ and _t_


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 

*Look At What I Got*



















Note: I fixed the small _i_ and _t_

very nice!!


----------



## agent__551

*I got one







*




























changed my SLI for a deal on a used 5850


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 

*Look At What I Got*



















Note: I fixed the small _i_ and _t_

Looks like it belongs on the side of that scout.. Great Look.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agent__551* 

*I got one







*




























changed my SLI for a deal on a used 5850

Great man.. Welcome to the Scouts. Semper Fi.. Do or Die.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of our Active members.*


----------



## Cacophony

my gtx 480 won't fit in this case ahhhh. like it would fit but it won't plug well to the mobo. is there a secret to installing it?


----------



## Bradey

my 5870 fits with out mod, so it should.
what brand/rev?


----------



## Cacophony

it fits!!!

w00t.

i just had to use a bit of force but it works well now so i'm happy.


----------



## Bradey

pics


----------



## Cacophony

there ya go.

i don't know what cpu to get yet since i just sold my i7 920.

so hopefully the 950 i think will have a new home here.


----------



## BriSleep

Hi Everybody!

Ok guys, gonna try again seeing as how many new members we have.









I have an XFX 5870, reference PCB that was only used about 6 months. It will take a standard overclock without any problems. It runs perfect. I can take pics of it, if you want. It's for sale, $325- plus shipping and it's yours!







It does fit in a Scout with a minor modification, or if you have the same mobo Rockr69 has, it fits without modding!

I also have a 1000watt Chieftech PSU that was used for even less time, maybe 4 months total, it's modular and I have all the cables for it, I even have the power cord, if you want, I can probably even give you two cords. It's going for $125- plus shipping. Can't go wrong with this one, give you plenty of power and has long cables so you can tuck them behind the mobo tray.

PM me if you're interested. I may take less for the 5870 but not on the PSU. I take pay pal, cash, money orders & some forms of bartering (I need a new circular saw).

Thanks, Bri


----------



## Cacophony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hi Everybody!

Ok guys, gonna try again seeing as how many new members we have.









I have an XFX 5870, reference PCB that was only used about 6 months. It will take a standard overclock without any problems. It runs perfect. I can take pics of it, if you want. It's for sale, $325- plus shipping and it's yours!







It does fit in a Scout with a minor modification, or if you have the same mobo Rockr69 has, it fits without modding!

I also have a 1000watt Chieftech PSU that was used for even less time, maybe 4 months total, it's modular and I have all the cables for it, I even have the power cord, if you want, I can probably even give you two cords. It's going for $125- plus shipping. Can't go wrong with this one, give you plenty of power and has long cables so you can tuck them behind the mobo tray.

PM me if you're interested. I may take less for the 5870 but not on the PSU. I take pay pal, cash, money orders & some forms of bartering (I need a new circular saw).

Thanks, Bri

shouldn't this be in the marketplace?


----------



## Bradey

he is offering it to us scouts at a great price
if i didn't live in aus i would get both


----------



## Cacophony

oh i see that's cool good luck with sale!


----------



## Nwanko

Ok, soo i have a offtopic question for all of u ATI users. I have a problem with the 2d/3d clock. I'm still using the 10.4 drivers because with the others the 2d clocks are on 400/1200. With my 10.4 they are 157/300 in idle. Soo what could be the problem?

Oh and i'm using the asus5870 bios,msi ab 1.5.1 . Ati override for oc,msi ab for fan control and volt control.

10-4_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_wdm_enu - i'm using this one,and no other has WDM in the name.


----------



## Bradey

the clocks have been increased for eyefinity when there is screens that are very big the power saving clocks can't do enough work


----------



## Nwanko

So is it possible to tweak it to work on 157/300?


----------



## Bradey

that i have no idea, as i have eyeinfinity


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*


So is it possible to tweak it to work on 157/300?


It's perfectly normal. That's what is so great about these cards. Those are just the idle clocks as soon as you start a 3d program, gaming etc.., they ramp up to advertised clocks. Great power and easy on the electric bill. Win-Win!


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It's perfectly normal. That's what is so great about these cards. Those are just the idle clocks as soon as you start a 3d program, gaming etc.., they ramp up to advertised clocks. Great power and easy on the electric bill. Win-Win!


Yea but it doesn't work after the 10.4 drivers...


----------



## Enigma8750

It should clock up when stressed.. Can you get 3d mark 06 and get us your score. That will help us to understand if there is a problem or not.


----------



## hubwub

Would it be a good time to sell my 5770 and upgrade to a different card? I'm leaning towards NVIDIA at the moment.


----------



## Razor064

It depends upon what you do with the card. Do you play games, if so at what resolutions? Is it for Media? I think we need a little more information before advising on anything.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razor064*


It depends upon what you do with the card. Do you play games, if so at what resolutions? Is it for Media? I think we need a little more information before advising on anything.


I game a lot. I also participate in competitive gaming primarily COD4.

If by media, do you mean editing video or photos? I edit photos via Lightroom.

My monitor's resolution is 1920x1080.


----------



## Razor064

COD 4 has very low requirements. Bear in mind that a 4850 can run this game at max settings. Also, Lightroom doesnt seem to make much use of Hardware acceleration and if it does, then the 5770 will be perfect for it, if not overkill. Btw, Which NVIDIA's are you considering?


----------



## Striker36

if you really feel you need a bump in performance i would just grab another 5770. they are grate cards. you would get a bump from grabbing a GTX 470 but unless your benching or something its really not worth it as from a 5770 to a 470 you will get a few frames but hardly enough to notice

the 5770 is a very capable card. my vote goes to keep it/grab another


----------



## Nwanko

I want to have the most updated drivers,but i hate that my comp idles at 400/1200,the temps are more than 10 degress C higher + the fan spins like 10% higher than with 157/300.Otherwise there's nothing wrong with the 10.4 drivers.


----------



## Striker36

try swapping back to the previous version and run all your tests again and tell us what the results are. (driver sweaper and all that good stuff)

and this is kinda a question for the gfx sections. but we can try to help you here too


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


...and this is kinda a question for the gfx sections.


Remember we're not just about the Scout case here. We're about the Scouts themselves and their needs.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Remember we're not just about the Scout case here. We're about the Scouts themselves and their needs.


Help me with my needs









http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...-computer.html


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Remember we're not just about the Scout case here. We're about the Scouts themselves and their needs.


i know







im just commenting that he may get better answers with they guys that treat their GPUs like we treat our scouts


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Help me with my needs









http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...-computer.html


Sorry brother, both my hands are full


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i know







im just commenting that he may get better answers with they guys that treat their GPUs like we treat our scouts










I know bro, but we got a lot of smarties here as well


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I know bro, but we got a lot of smarties here as well










i should just lock my self in the work shop lol i dont know crap about most of this stuff XD.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*


I want to have the most updated drivers,but i hate that my comp idles at 400/1200,the temps are more than 10 degress C higher + the fan spins like 10% higher than with 157/300.Otherwise there's nothing wrong with the 10.4 drivers.


If you're using CCC to judge these #s by then you will be misled. Get MSI Afterburner. I just installed latest Ati driver and ran through COD WAW. Checked Afterburner and sure enough the clocks ramped up to advertised clocks and when I shut down COD they went back to miserly power sipping settings


----------



## Trademark

hi guys.
decided to pick up this instead of classified since when i call evga tech support, they said they dont support the e760 classified anymore... its a discontinue product (3sli classified)

oh heres what i got instead . just waiting for my video card.


Asus Rampage III Extreme


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
If you're using CCC to judge these #s by then you will be misled. Get MSI Afterburner. I just installed latest Ati driver and ran through COD WAW. Checked Afterburner and *sure enough the clocks ramped up to advertised clocks and when I shut down* COD *they went back to miserly power sipping settings*










........Yep, i can contest to just that, for It does the same for when i game in using my XFX HD 4890 XXX edition 1 GB
(as for showing in my Syst. Sig ) . . .
....some "ATi's" pwr saving mode for the applca. of the card when NOT in need of ..... { my guessing...







}

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i should just lock my self in the work shop lol i dont know crap about most of this stuff XD.









Only if you take pics and share whatever Super cool thing all your solitude would inspire.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Only if you take pics and share whatever Super cool thing all your solitude would inspire.

i think that could be arranged. as something i thought of in solitude brought me is sitting right next to me


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Remember we're not just about the Scout case here. We're about the Scouts themselves and their needs.

Again.. I could not have said it any better ... Rockr69 needs to start writing.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
hi guys.
decided to pick up this instead of classified since when i call evga tech support, they said they dont support the e760 classified anymore... its a discontinue product (3sli classified)

oh heres what i got instead . just waiting for my video card.
Asus Rampage III Extreme

Nice Board Trademark.. You make me wish i had some money to get one of those.. That is soo.. Nice.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
Would it be a good time to sell my 5770 and upgrade to a different card? I'm leaning towards NVIDIA at the moment.

Get another one for cheap and run cross fire or if you have a 750 Watt PSU get two more and run them in Trip Fire.. that is equal to almost a 5890


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Nice Board Trademark.. You make me wish i had some money to get one of those.. That is soo.. Nice.

thanks man i cant wait for the video card...
im debating between the ati radeon 5970 or the gtx 480







i havent tried or tested the 5970 so i'm not sure if its even better than the gtx 480..


----------



## gwpjr

It's better I believe, but there aren't many reputable comparisons out there yet (think Tom's Hardware). Keep in mind that two 5770s generally beats out a 5870 in most benchmarks and is often quite a bit cheaper. I have two 5750s and they rock, not to mention run cooler and use less power.

BTW: got my Corsair HX750 in this week. I'm just waiting for my shipment from MDPC-X to sleeve it.


----------



## Enigma8750

This is a Quote from my Report that I did on the Tri Fire 5770.

Quote:


Shocking Radeon HD5770 CrossFireX Results

*Pros:*

Quote:

As of late November, Newegg is selling a few Radeon HD5770 cards at $164.99; three of them will set you back less than $500. Consider the fact that this combination smokes all of the following cards: GTX285, HD5870, GTX295, and beats the HD5970 in a couple scenarios with the Far Cry 2 and Resident Evil 5 benchmarks. If that's not a bargain, I don't know what is. There is an additional cost in system complexity, and partial incompatibility, however. You don't want to go this route if your favorite game is World in Conflict, at least until performance is addressed in a driver update.

Radeon HD5770 CrossFireXTM earns a Gold Tachometer Award, because it delivers an unprecedented level of performance at the $500 mark. Not only that, it's budget friendly in another way; you don't have to come up with all the cash up front. You can buy one card now, and have a guaranteed upgrade path. What makes this combination more worthy than CrossFireX combinations in the past is its scalability with first generation drivers. This is the first time an entirely new architecture has come out of the gate with this level of stability and performance in a multi-GPU arrangement.



















*Cons:*

Quote:

One performance disadvantage to CrossFireXTM is the fact that only the memory of one card is in use. The other RAM just sits there, idle. So, in all of our tests, we were working with 1GB of GDDR5. At our maximum testing resolution of 1920x1200, that wasn't a problem. At 2560x1600, or with multiple monitors, it could have become a handicap. On the whole, we went looking for some excellent performance scaling and we found it. We also found very reasonable power requirements and operating temperatures, both well established traits of the entire HD5xxx series.

*Power Consumption:*

Quote:

The three Radeon HD5770 cards pulled 77 (196-119) watts at idle and 388 (507-119) watts when running full out, using the test method outlined above. That works out to 26 watts and 129 watts per card, which is a little bit above the factory numbers of 18W at idle and 108W per card under load. I attribute most of that to me manually setting the fans to a constant 100%, and to the load that FurMark put on the CPU. As I mentioned before, these are very reasonable power numbers for a 3-GPU setup, and well within the range that most PSU can provide. No need for a 1,000 watt power supply to run these at full power, I made do with my trusty single-rail 750W Corsair. I even had one PCI-E cable to spare.

Test Setup

Intel Core2Quad Q9550 @ 3.9ghz
Corsair XMS2 2x2gb DHX Cas4 Ram (5-5-5-12)
Western Digital 500gb Hard Drive x 2 (Raid-0)
Catalyst 10.3 Pre-Release Beta Driver
Stock Clocks: 875mhz Core, 1200mhz Ram
OC Clocks: 1050mhz Core, 1350mhz Ram

*Red* = Single card overclock scaling over single card stock.

*Green* = Crossfire overclock scaling over single card stock.

**All Tests are conducted with ZERO AA this round **

I will come back around as time permits and add AA tests.

Vantage

Single Stock: *P11036* (GPU: 10035, CPU: 15751)
Single Overclock: *P12466* (GPU: 11600, CPU: 16062) *+15.6%*

Crossfire Stock: *P17043* (GPU: 17567, CPU: 15645)
Crossfire Overclock: *P18354* (GPU: 19553, CPU: 15502) *+94.8%*

3dmark06

Single Stock: *17070* (2.0: 6551, 3.0: 7552, CPU: 5788)
Single Overclock: *18800* (2.0: 7253, 3.0: 8609, CPU: 5812) *+12.6%*

Crossfire Stock: *22117* (2.0: 8333, 3.0: 11241, CPU: 5728
Crossfire Overclock: *22597* (2.0: 8346, 3.0: 11582, CPU: 5763) *+41.3%*

Heaven Dx11 @ 1920x1080 Fullscreen (4xAF)

Single Stock: *22.9 FPS* (Score: 576)
Single Overclock: *26.6 FPS* (Score: 671) *+16.5%*

Crossfire Stock: *45.1 FPS* (Score: 1135)
Crossfire Overclock: *52.4 FPS* (Score: 1319) *+129.9%*

Crysis @ 1920x1080 Very High

Single Stock: *20.785 FPS*
Single Overclock: *23.905 FPS* *+15%*

Crossfire Stock: *39.495 FPS*
Crossfire Overclock: *45.01 FPS* *+116.6%*

Stalker: CoP Dx11 @ 1920x1080 Ultra

Single Stock:

Day: Min 23.3 FPS, Max 76.8 FPS, *Avg 57.7 FPS*
Night: Min 35.8 FPS, Max 74.5 FPS, *Avg 52.6 FPS*
Rain: Min 36.8 FPS, Max 78.7 FPS, *Avg 56.7 FPS*
Sun Shafts: Min 21.5 FPS, Max 39.2 FPS, *Avg 26.5 FPS*

Single Overclock:

Day: Min 40.7 FPS, Max 88.4 FPS, *Avg 67.1 FPS*
Night: Min 41.6 FPS, Max 90.7 FPS, *Avg 60.7 FPS*
Rain: Min 43.8 FPS, Max 90.9 FPS, *Avg 64.9 FPS*
Sun Shafts: Min 24.9 FPS, Max 45.6 FPS, *Avg 29.9 FPS* *+15%*

Crossfire Stock:

Day: Min 51.3 FPS, Max 150.6 FPS, *Avg 103.0 FPS*
Night: Min 40.8 FPS, Max 155.7 FPS, *Avg 92.6 FPS*
Rain: Min 50.7 FPS, Max 160.5 FPS, *Avg 103.1 FPS*
Sun Shafts: Min 28.9 FPS, Max 75.9 FPS, *Avg 50.7 FPS*

Crossfire Overclock:

Day: Min 32.4 FPS, Max 169.1 FPS, *Avg 114.6 FPS*
Night: Min 54.9 FPS, Max 179.5 FPS, *Avg 102.8 FPS*
Rain: Min 49.0 FPS, Max 183.3 FPS, *Avg 115.8 FPS*
Sun Shafts: Min 31.3 FPS, Max 88.1 FPS, *Avg 58.9 FPS* *+103%*

FarCry 2 @ 1920x1080 Ultra High

Single Stock: Min 44.62 FPS, Max 80.32 FPS, *Avg 54.88 FPS*
Single Overclock: Min 50.64 FPS, Max 82.73 FPS, *Avg 62.32 FPS* *+13.6%*

Crossfire Stock: Min 64.64 FPS, Max 125.94 FPS, *Avg 92.81 FPS*
Crossfire Overclock: Min 63.29 FPS, Max 141.62 FPS, *Avg 96.04 FPS* *+75%*

Dirt 2 Dx11 @ 1920x1080 Maxed

Single Stock: Min 37.3 FPS, *Avg 45.1 FPS*
Single Overclock: Min 40.9 FPS, *Avg 51.5 FPS* *+14.2%*

Crossfire Stock: Min 61.1 FPS, *Avg 77.0 FPS*
Crossfire Overclock: Min 67.8 FPS, *Avg 86.3 FPS* *+91.4%*

Thermals

After lapping each cooler, adding OCZ Freeze, and Zalman Ramsinks on the VRMs and backside RAM, I was able to attain these temperatures (15C Ambients, 100% Fanspeed).

875mhz Core, 1200mhz Mem, 1.125v
+/- 20C over Ambient.










1000mhz Core, 1300mhz Mem, 1.275v
+/- 23.5C over Ambient.










1070mhz Core, 1400mhz Mem, 1.350v
+/- 30C over Ambient.











[/CENTER]

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=408&Itemid=72[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rockr69

WOW! That's quite a post. The only problem is the XFX 5770s with reference cooler as pictured in the above post are only capable of X-Fire only due to having only 1 crossfire connector. I don't know about any of the other brands.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
WOW! That's quite a post. The only problem is the XFX 5770s with reference cooler as pictured in the above post are only capable of X-Fire only due to having only 1 crossfire connector. I don't know about any of the other brands.

what happens if you pair it with a couple that DO have 2 convectors?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
what happens if you pair it with a couple that DO have 2 convectors?

That would definitely be a question for the GPU guys or some one here smarter than me, cus IHDK


----------



## Bradey

it should work because xfire was made so the cards don't have to be the same


----------



## BriSleep

Oh, not much really. The same thing has been asked about the SLI bridge, they supply you with a single set to connect 2 cards together, a double set that's two single set straps to connect 3 cards then a triple strap which can connect 2 or 3 cards but jumpers both bridges on an SLI card.

The meaning behind this is: The single goes on the plugs closest to the back of the case. The double "dualie" setup is one strap on the top & second card, connectors back of the case, the next on the forward connectors as in Enigma's crossfire setup above. Then there's the triple strap which most SLI guys use just because. It's a strap that runs over both sets of connectors no matter the card position, if you run 2 SLI or 3 SLI or even 2 SLI in the 1&3 slot which is really the 1 & 5 slot.









Got into a big argument at Evga, ending in the supposedly "ex-military" guy resorting to calling me names when all along I was saying the same thing he was but quoting from the manual. If he'd have stopped a few beers earlier he would have seen the obvious.

Anyway, the theory is since the tri-SLI strap has a Z configuration in the ribbon cable, you should get better performance from having the strap across 2 cards no matter the slot configuration. The logic is totally fallible though and any test results are skewed in the favor of the game that is optimized for Nvidia cards. Yes Virginia there is a Santa Claus and he cheats on your FPS reports!







Oh, just to be fair, there are games written with the lean onto the ATI side too.

The flaw exists in the way the cards handle the communication with each other and the motherboard. The latest sets of Cards, DX10.0 & above only talk to the motherboard to get power and ask permission to hand off tasks to greater RAM and the CPU, then they discuss amongst themselves who should handle odd number line draws & who should handle even, then who should handle bumb mapping & who handles texture fills. This is not an exact science and totally depends on Programmer, API & AI. Even less precise when Win Vista and Win 7 get involved. Forget about when you add an old card for Physx like a 9800 running with 2 Gtx 470's. Don't, it's not worth it, buy a better set of speakers instead.

So, what do you gain if you connect all the straps possible in a tri-SLI or tri-Crossfire configuration. Pretty much nothing!







Also a point worth making here is what do you loose in an X16 + X8 configuration compared to an X16 + X16 configuration. About 3-8 Fps depending on the cards & the game played. Then there's the ATI position where you can crossfire any two or more 58xx series and 57xx series. What do you get? You loose to the lesser amount of ram and the slower of the card set.

Now, a whole new thing pops up when you strap two GPU's on a single PCB. As Enigma can attest,







the first thing you get is a major jump in power draw! It doesn't even matter if you're running a totally 2D app like word processing or Calculator, the second GPU is on even if it isn't doing anything. In an SLI or Crossfire mode, especially with Energy Star products, the secondary or lesser of the two cards can say "hey mobo, unless you got something for me, I'm gonna nap". Then on the other end, when you're running a demanding game, there's always going to be a little bit of "under powering" because they have to sell you on the idea you're getting double the performance with less heat, noise & power consumption. So far, neither AMD nor Nvidia have made a dual GPU board that is the equal of two cards together with the same GPU set.







So, when you think you're getting a bargain because it's 2 GPU's for say $150- less than the same configuration in 2 seperate GPU cards. You aren't!







You actually get 2 GPU's on a single PCB with the power cut back by reduced caps, lower power Vregs and often, games that don't handle the configuration well.

Any questions, or are you more confused now?? Good.









Anyone want to see GTX 480 results in single or SLI configuration. I tested for about 3 months, it got really boring seeing Crysis and C.O.P flashing through thier benchmarks. Basically, someone from the ATI board said. You won't get a 66% increase which is what the price barrier at that time was, meaning: 2 GTX 480's were 66% more than one 5870. The prices have changed & yes I did get a 66% increase on some games. Pardon me, Game benchmarks.

Final Edit: Just ask the old guys here. Esp Enigma, he's probably got pictures of when we had to cable tie a 3D card to the existing 2D card, then the first crossfire was the same way, cable tied behind the case. You guys have it easy now with the "inside the case, multi-card adapters". I think if you go to Nvidia and look up Dual SLI they still have the old style cable connectors.

Ok, does anyone have a 90degree shower arm they could give / sell me? It needs to be no more than 2" out of the wall then 2-4" after the 90. The problem is this: The shower head is on the left side, so mounting a regular head give you a shower that points at the doors, not the person. I need one that comes out of the wall then points at the other wall instead of the doors.


----------



## Bradey

the reviews state that if you have

2 5750's xfired slowest
1 5770,5750 inbetween
2 5770's fasted

so the speed is not the lowest of the two, each card runs at its speed


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
the reviews state that if you have

2 5750's xfired slowest
1 5770,5750 inbetween
2 5770's fasted

so the speed is not the lowest of the two, each card runs at its speed

Yeah, exactly. The 5770 is the fastest card in your list, 2 together makes the fastest combo. With a 5750 and a 5770 the 5750 drags the speed of the 5770, maybe not to 5750 clocks but definite drag. More importantly, to most "Enthusiast gamers" is that by each card having 1Gb, you do not end up with a 2Gb configuration, you're still at 1Gb, limiting your multi-monitor, giant screen combination. Then, of course, the 5750 being the slowest quoted, two together makes for the slowest combo.

Answer this one: if you connect a 5970 & a 5870, do you get a triple crossfire combination?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
he is offering it to us scouts at a great price
if i didn't live in aus i would get both

Oh, yeah. I'm giving you guys one last chance. I'll even drop the 5870 to $300- plus shipping & handling. I'll have some "spare time" this weekend. Will take pics, clean them up, find all the parts & post it to the marketplace.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
it should work because xfire was made so the cards don't have to be the same

It'll work anyway. The card Newegg is showing now has two connectors








Same model # as mine. I feel cheated GRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh, yeah. I'm giving you guys one last chance. I'll even drop the 5870 to $300- plus shipping & handling. I'll have some "spare time" this weekend. Will take pics, clean them up, find all the parts & post it to the marketplace.










thats a grate deal bri! if i still had my 5850 i would grab that in a second. but i sold it and picked up a GTX 470.... (470 SLI > 5850 CF)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It'll work anyway. The card Newegg is showing now has two connectors








Same model # as mine. I feel cheated GRRRRRRRRR!


i wonder what would happen if you called them on it?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Answer this one: if you connect a 5970 & a 5870, do you get a triple crossfire combination?


yep


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, exactly. The 5770 is the fastest card in your list, 2 together makes the fastest combo. With a 5750 and a 5770 the 5750 drags the speed of the 5770, maybe not to 5750 clocks but definite drag. More importantly, to most "Enthusiast gamers" is that by each card having 1Gb, you do not end up with a 2Gb configuration, you're still at 1Gb, limiting your multi-monitor, giant screen combination. Then, of course, the 5750 being the slowest quoted, two together makes for the slowest combo.

Answer this one: if you connect a 5970 & a 5870, do you get a triple crossfire combination?

That would just be silly.


----------



## yuugotserved

does anyone know where to get those 24 pin atx covers (those plastic covers)? might save me some time to just break the cover of the 24 pin and put it in the top right hole and then put the cover back on to connect to the mobo.

would like to know where to get these parts.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
does anyone know where to get those 24 pin atx covers (those plastic covers)? might save me some time to just break the cover of the 24 pin and put it in the top right hole and then put the cover back on to connect to the mobo.

would like to know where to get these parts.

You mean these? If so you can get them in a number of colors including black from Performance PC's along with a nice assortment of other connectors.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2641

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...a9ab0d8f1d7908


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You mean these? If so you can get them in a number of colors including black from Performance PC's along with a nice assortment of other connectors.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2641

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...a9ab0d8f1d7908










Thanks








is ppcs the only place that sells em? can't really find any other place (maybe ebay)

so all i have to do is just match up the cables (maybe mark them with sticky notes and mark them in order)


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm sure there are lots of other places that sell them. Just do a google search for a "ATX 24-pin Female connector housing" to find other sources. I like PPC as they have all of the connectors in a variety of colors (including plain old black), they ship quickly, and are easy to deal with when you run into a problem. The black on is only a quarter.

And yes, just mark each wire so you know where it goes. This website goes into details about the wiring diagrams for the various connectors used on a power supply.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I'm sure there are lots of other places that sell them. Just do a google search for a "ATX 24-pin Female connector housing" to find other sources. I like PPC as they have all of the connectors in a variety of colors (including plain old black), they ship quickly, and are easy to deal with when you run into a problem. The black on is only a quarter.

And yes, just mark each wire so you know where it goes. This website goes into details about the wiring diagrams for the various connectors used on a power supply.

Great link thx..+rep


----------



## PapaSmurf

You're welcome. Good luck with the project.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'm sure there are lots of other places that sell them. Just do a google search for a "ATX 24-pin Female connector housing" to find other sources. I like PPC as they have all of the connectors in a variety of colors (including plain old black), they ship quickly, and are easy to deal with when you run into a problem. The black on is only a quarter.

And yes, just mark each wire so you know where it goes. This website goes into details about the wiring diagrams for the various connectors used on a power supply.


thanks papasmurf!


----------



## Enigma8750

This is for you Rockr69.. Thanks for all you do.. this Wallpaper is for you..


----------



## Striker36

thats awesome E lol took me a second but i like it


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


This is for you Rockr69.. Thanks for all you do.. this Wallpaper is for you..










Thanks E! You almost made me weep. Big tough high school football legend, hard partying rock musician and tough as nails truck driving asphalt laborer, but sappy movies, my kids and things like this bring me tears. Thank you for the love man, thank you. It's ironic because one of my favorite things I have is this little punch cut wooden model of a Chinook my son and I built and there you have one in the background. Thank you again.


----------



## agent__551

==scout in need
anyone knows the different between nzxt power cable extension

  link and the other single sleeved stuff
cuz am too lazy to sleeve


----------



## hubwub

I'm leaning towards upgrading to a GTX 470 or even a GTX 460/5. If I'm going to upgrade my graphics within the next two months, highly probable.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


I'm leaning towards upgrading to a GTX 470 or even a GTX 460/5. If I'm going to upgrade my graphics within the next two months, highly probable.


Yeah, I'm getting an MSI 460 1GB soon as I have the reddies, first gotta get a new (good for once!) PSU, four Apollish Vegas', at least one 1900RPM Slipstream to replace my current CPU Fan, a Fan Controller (Thinking Scythe Kaze Master Pro 6-way 5.25) [_Striker36, any idea if that one'll be okay with the load of 4 Apollish and two non-LED? You seem to be in the know in that area







_] and -maybe- upgrade my Mobo and CPU (Younger brother needs a new rig.)

And the missus aint too kind on the world of 'Tech', she can't understand how I spend "so long" at OCN, so yeah, maybe when the 5XX series comes out... *cries*.
But I *will* have that GPU, even if we're on a break for long enough to save for it!!! 
*Hope's she doesn't *ever* read this...*


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy* 
Yeah, I'm getting an MSI 460 1GB soon as I have the reddies, first gotta get a new (good for once!) PSU, four Apollish Vegas', at least one 1900RPM Slipstream to replace my current CPU Fan, a Fan Controller (Thinking Scythe Kaze Master Pro 6-way 5.25) [_Striker36, any idea if that one'll be okay with the load of 4 Apollish and two non-LED? You seem to be in the know in that area







_] and -maybe- upgrade my Mobo and CPU (Younger brother needs a new rig.)

And the missus aint too kind on the world of 'Tech', she can't understand how I spend "so long" at OCN, so yeah, maybe when the 5XX series comes out... *cries*.
But I *will* have that GPU, even if we're on a break for long enough to save for it!!!
_**Hope's she doesn't ever read this...*
*_









......







. . . . . watchout . . . . she's REAAAALLLLY looking over your left shoulder as you type; and
over on your right shoulder, you just MIGHT notice this Big Round Black looking " FRYing Pan " about's
to connect ! ! ! .......







.....







.....







.....







..........









LOLOLololol.......(smile = j/k . . . . .







)

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


This is for you Rockr69.. Thanks for all you do.. this Wallpaper is for you..











. . . . THAT i s just so Cooool of a dedication for upon one's accomplishment's for . . . . .







.....







.....







.

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Trademark

Finally got all my components Should complete the build by end of next week.
anyway guys which one is better patriot inferno 100g SSD or Intel 160GB SSD?
going to get those after i have my 2nd gtx 480...


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
......







. . . . . watchout . . . . she's REAAAALLLLY looking over your left shoulder as you type; and
over on your right shoulder, you just MIGHT notice this Big Round Black looking " FRYing Pan " about's
to connect ! ! ! .......







.....







.....







.....







..........









LOLOLololol.......(smile = j/k . . . . .







)

mr-Charles . . .









.

Hahaha, so you go and highlight it all in red to catch attention, thanks for having my back man!!!









Hehe, nar you know I wrote something like that only _after_ she went to bed, I aint _that_ mental.


----------



## yuugotserved

hmm im thinking of getting one or two cold cathodes ...

maybe some white ones.. what do you think?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


hmm im thinking of getting one or two cold cathodes ...

maybe some white ones.. what do you think?


I bought a blue one, took it out after five minutes, the one I got had so much crap attached to it, wires plus the inverter. It was just too much extra mess in my case.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


hmm im thinking of getting one or two cold cathodes ...

maybe some white ones.. what do you think?


I think it's a waste of power. I wonder how LEDS would look.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I bought a blue one, took it out after five minutes, the one I got had so much crap attached to it, wires plus the inverter. It was just too much extra mess in my case.


aren't most cold cathodes like that?

like for logisys ones, there's an inverter box (Blue) that hooks up to the molex and then there's this pci bracket or something that has a switch?

maybe mount it on the back side panel where the cd/dvd drive bays are. there should be some clearance.


----------



## yuugotserved

hmm i ran 3dmark 06 today on stock settings on 930 and i got a score of around 19,000. is that bad?

dunno the average score after OC.

the good thing about AsRock's mobos is that you can easily overclock to 4.0 without having to trial and error. there are several profiles already set and when you click on one of em (say 3.6 GHz), the settings are automatically tweaked..

maybe i'll try 3.6 GHz first, then if it's normal, i'll kick it up to 4.0 and then benchmark it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *listen to remix*


I think it's a waste of power. I wonder how LEDS would look.


I run these. Low power requirements, they can be sliced in to any 5v line, they come with velcro pads to mount just about anywhere and they're not so bright that I have to turn my system off at night to sleep.

On a different topic; if any of you are using your dremel to cut steel with (case metal) don't waste your time with the reinforced or regular cutoff wheels. Get yourself this;










a diamond wheel. The one pictured here is for the EZlock system, which I highly recommend. The case steel is no match for this baby and after several long cuts and using it as grinder wheel with my dremel clamped down to my table, there is no wear whatsoever.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Are those available for the regular shaft? I don't have an EZ-Lock setup.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Are those available for the regular shaft? I don't have an EZ-Lock setup.


I'm not sure. Home Depot has the EZ-Lock mandrel for $10 and the diamond wheel for $20.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I looked it up at Dremel's website and the #545 Diamond Wheel comes with it's own regular mandrel. Unfortunately they are 7/8" instead of the 1 1/4" like the EZ's and aren't to be used on the single speed models like my 100. Oh well. If K-Mart has the EZ I might get it. It's a 3+ hour round trip bus ride to Lowes, Home Depot, or Menards so that is out.

Or maybe I'll put it on my ChristMas list. My kids and grandkids never know what to get me.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Thanks E! You almost made me weep. Big tough high school football legend, hard partying rock musician and tough as nails truck driving asphalt laborer, but sappy movies, my kids and things like this bring me tears. Thank you for the love man, thank you. It's ironic because one of my favorite things I have is this little punch cut wooden model of a Chinook my son and I built and there you have one in the background. Thank you again.


I am really glad you liked it. I really like what you do for us and I love your Writing.

Gen. E.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


......







. . . . . watchout . . . . she's REAAAALLLLY looking over your left shoulder as you type; and 
over on your right shoulder, you just MIGHT notice this Big Round Black looking " FRYing Pan " about's 
to connect ! ! ! .......







.....







.....







.....







..........









LOLOLololol.......(smile = j/k . . . . .







)

mr-Charles . . .









.


That's what always happens to me..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


hmm i ran 3dmark 06 today on stock settings on 930 and i got a score of around 19,000. is that bad?

dunno the average score after OC.

the good thing about AsRock's mobos is that you can easily overclock to 4.0 without having to trial and error. there are several profiles already set and when you click on one of em (say 3.6 GHz), the settings are automatically tweaked..

maybe i'll try 3.6 GHz first, then if it's normal, i'll kick it up to 4.0 and then benchmark it.


No.. 19000 is not bad because that takes everything into effect. Your memory your CPU and your GPU scores together.. You are at the mercy of your weakest link but I thing 19000 is a really tight score man.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'm not sure. Home Depot has the EZ-Lock mandrel for $10 and the diamond wheel for $20.


Have you tried the diamond wheel yet. I have almost bought it several times but it is so High priced. Let me know.. Please.

Never Mind.. I just found this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


On a different topic; if any of you are using your dremel to cut steel with (case metal) don't waste your time with the reinforced or regular cutoff wheels. Get yourself this;










a diamond wheel. The one pictured here is for the EZlock system, which I highly recommend. The case steel is no match for this baby and after several long cuts and using it as grinder wheel with my dremel clamped down to my table, there is no wear whatsoever.


Thanks.. Now I am getting one.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok Guys. Diamond Wheel. Diamond bits, these things don't have to be expensive, you can get ones that are similar that still work.

I've been doing a lot of cutting lately, customizing, wood, steel, aluminum, plastic, tile, grout. Polymerized acrilic fiberboard, whatever, you can get a tool to cut it without paying an arm & leg for it. Go to Amazon.com.

I've had a set of these that I bought at Harbor freight for years. I've only burned out two but at this price it doesn't much matter:

  Amazon.com: SE Diamond Cutting Disc - 5 Pc Set (1/8 Shank): Industrial & Scientific 
Cases are thin anyway, if you don't have the EZ lock, don't let it stop you. There are plenty of Dremel substitutes & thier suppliers out there, they're all 1/8" mandrel sets that match the dremel in most ways. As long as it says "Rotary Tool" and has a 1/8th inch bit, it will work. Oh, on these diamond wheels, it's not just coated on the edge, you have a little burr that you can't get off, use the face of the disc. It's diamond coated too!

Wanna cut a door frame to put in the hinges. Toss your chisel in the tool box, get yourself one of these babys:    Amazon.com: Dremel EZ544 1-1/2-Inch EZ Lock Wood Cutting Wheel: Home Improvement 
Comes this way too:    Amazon.com: Dremel 543 1-1/4 inch Cutting/Shaping Wheel: Home Improvement 
Screwed to the Mandrel, no EZ lock involved. Just gets my goat that this came out 2 months after I got a whole list of Dremel equipment







:    Amazon.com: Dremel 6800-01 Trio Rotary Tool Kit: Home Improvement 
When I'm awake enough to understand what I'm looking at, I'll post some of the Dremel "alternative" stores for you.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That's what always happens to me..











. . . . . LOLOlololololol. . . .







.....







.....







.....







..... Sir, U * R * a *Brave* one; 
to admit it, ...and to be ALIVE to tell others . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


hmm i ran 3dmark 06 today on stock settings on 930 and i got a score of around 19,000. is that bad?

dunno the average score after OC.

the good thing about AsRock's mobos is that you can easily overclock to 4.0 without having to trial and error. there are several profiles already set and when you click on one of em (say 3.6 GHz), the settings are automatically tweaked..

maybe i'll try 3.6 GHz first, then if it's normal, i'll kick it up to 4.0 and then benchmark it.


Like Enigma said, that's a good score. '06 is heavily CPU-dependant, so the multithreading capabilites of your i7 will trounce most chips.
A guy on a 920 with a HD4870 both @stock got *15186*

I get *13494* with my CPU unlocked to quad but both CPU and GPU @stock.
What GPU are you using?


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No.. 19000 is not bad because that takes everything into effect. Your memory your CPU and your GPU scores together.. You are at the mercy of your weakest link but I thing 19000 is a really tight score man.


















wonder what score will i get if i OC to say 3.6, then 4.0 and OC GPU just a bit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Like Enigma said, that's a good score. '06 is heavily CPU-dependant, so the multithreading capabilites of your i7 will trounce most chips.
A guy on a 920 with a HD4870 both @stock got *15186*

I get *13494* with my CPU unlocked to quad but both CPU and GPU @stock.
What GPU are you using?


EVGA GTX 470 Superclocked

i know this might sound a bit weird.. but it's possible for me to OC my Superclocked card?


----------



## Striker36

Bri: as usual GRATE FIND! :thumb

Rocker: those things cut the scout like butter









Smurf: once you go EZ-lock you never go back lol i picked one up a week ago and am wondering how i lived with out it XD

and since this is the conversation at hand i cant see a better place to let this little gem out of the closet


















i love sales got that and the EZ lock for $95 and change


----------



## Rockr69

Yeah I'm in the process of making a fellow member some HDD covers and a false floor. The diamond wheel has made all the cut effortless. It's worth the price ten times over!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
Bri: as usual GRATE FIND! :thumb

Rocker: those things cut the scout like butter









Smurf: once you go EZ-lock you never go back lol i picked one up a week ago and am wondering how i lived with out it XD

and since this is the conversation at hand i cant see a better place to let this little gem out of the closet


















i love sales got that and the EZ lock for $95 and change

Dude!! You got a 4000!! Welcome to the club. Know what to do when the tip hits something hard (think ceramic tile) and it goes out of balance?







Know that big book that came with it? It's in there somewhere, make sure you blow it out with your compressor after every use.









Another thing, the extension cable, you have to take it (the square part) out of the sleeve & grease it, don't and it gets hot & snaps. No, I didn't do that, yet.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Dude!! You got a 4000!! Welcome to the club. Know what to do when the tip hits something hard (think ceramic tile) and it goes out of balance?







Know that big book that came with it? It's in there somewhere, make sure you blow it out with your compressor after every use.









Another thing, the extension cable, you have to take it (the square part) out of the sleeve & grease it, don't and it gets hot & snaps. No, I didn't do that, yet.

lol thanks for the heads up bri!

but im probably one of the ONLY guys that actually reads manuals XD but only for tools... but yea i killed another one of my cheep ones so i caved and got that







couldn't be happier. and that router head/bit is pure awesome


----------



## BriSleep

I usually read the manuals. Learned that in the army, then they dropped everything down so a 5th grader could read it, pictures & arrows, no more good explanations.I've had a B&D wizard for years, that's how I found the access to less expensive accessories. Then I ordered the 4000 when we started the house & have ordered each thing as we need it, maybe that's why it's taking too long, keep waiting for tools!







Oh yeah, then there's that woman that keeps changing the paint color at the last minute, then she yells that she has no say in what goes on!

Ok, one of the places to get Dremel stuff is Widget Supply company: http://www.widgetsupply.com/mm5/merc...vc?Screen=SRCH
Also a good source for finding out what your bits are for. Did you know there are Carbide Steel bits? Oh, when they say "compare to Dremel #xxxx9, you really should, thought I was getting a steal, 12 collet wrenches for $10-, yeah, they don't tell you they don't have the mandrel screw bit on them.

So, I'm going around town this week, doing things normally like going to Costco for fruit, cereal, milk, staring at the 27" Samsung monitors, the cheap little e-Machines & HP. Man that place is full of contrasts, $2600- TV screens then $800- computer/ printer/ monitor setups. Anyway, one thing I notice all over town is there's a shortage of fruit, meats, water, milk, you know, essentials. Then I'm thinking it's a supply problem, or the fruit farms in Cali are ending season.







But water, milk & gatorade sold out, that's just not right.







Then today I hear it on the radio.....

_Burning Man is this weekend!_
Nevada's third largest city took shape this week & the kickoff was on Friday. All the technology released during the summer will be there, 250,000 people or more, people running around naked & insane, music blasting from speakers bigger than our house!

If you've never heard of it, check it out here: Burning Man


----------



## simtafa

I have a question for you all. I will get a GTX 460 this month. I am undecided between Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI GeForce GTX 460 1GB(This) and EVGA 01G-P3-1371-AR GeForce GTX 460 1 GB(This). They both have pros and cons. I can't decide. HEEELLLLPPP!!!

My main concern is the heat it will produce. I have 2x140 mm fan in the front. I have one 120 mm blue led on the side panel. CPU fan and heatsink blows upward out from 140 mm top fan. And rear fan as exhaust. Based on this air flow I have now which graphics card should I choose?

EVGA has free boost on their website. It flashes card bios to superclocked values. 
Gigabyte has two fans on it. That means it is going to be silent. (so I think.) I have been reading the reviews and benchmarks everywhere. Everybody loves these cards. As always I am open to any suggestions, critics, and recommendations.

P.S.1:ATI cards are out of the questions and I don't think I will SLI these as my current mobo is not compatible with NVIDIA SLI. (only XFire)

P.S.2: Tech support is also important in deciding which way to go. I mean do you all have any stories involving their tech support?


----------



## Rockr69

I just got through making some covers for a fellow member. I think they turned out alright.

















Man, I love that diamond wheel!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


I have a question for you all. I will get a GTX 460 this month. I am undecided between Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI GeForce GTX 460 1GB(This) and EVGA 01G-P3-1371-AR GeForce GTX 460 1 GB(This). They both have pros and cons. I can't decide. HEEELLLLPPP!!!

My main concern is the heat it will produce. I have 2x140 mm fan in the front. I have one 120 mm blue led on the side panel. CPU fan and heatsink blows upward out from 140 mm top fan. And rear fan as exhaust. Based on this air flow I have now which graphics card should I choose?

EVGA has free boost on their website. It flashes card bios to superclocked values. 
Gigabyte has two fans on it. That means it is going to be silent. (so I think.) I have been reading the reviews and benchmarks everywhere. Everybody loves these cards. As always I am open to any suggestions, critics, and recommendations.

P.S.1:ATI cards are out of the questions and I don't think I will SLI these as my current mobo is not compatible with NVIDIA SLI. (only XFire)

P.S.2: Tech support is also important in deciding which way to go. I mean do you all have any stories involving their tech support?


IMHO, EVGA is the only manufacturer to buy nVidia cards from. Legendary support, upgrade program and lifetime warranty. If I ever build an Intel system, which is unlikely-never say never; I know, I'll go with EVGA cards. Just like I only buy XFX Ati cards for the same reason stated for EVGA. Gigabyte has good stuff there's no doubt, but c'mon, two year warranty? Shoot!


----------



## simtafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


IMHO, EVGA is the only manufacturer to buy nVidia cards from. Legendary support, upgrade program and lifetime warranty. If I ever build an Intel system, which is unlikely-never say never; I know, I'll go with EVGA cards. Just like I only buy XFX Ati cards for the same reason stated for EVGA. Gigabyte has good stuff there's no doubt, but c'mon, two year warranty? Shoot!










Well said. I am aware that EVGA has lifetime warranty. I know the dilemma looks like no brainer but I still have doubts. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I just got through making some covers for a fellow member. I think they turned out alright.

Man, I love that diamond wheel!


That's a sweet cut..You inspired me Rockr69. You have the sweetest straight cuts Dude. What is that last one that you cut? The smallest one. What is that one for?

Here is a closer look at Rockr69's Great work









R&D by Rockr69


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


IMHO, EVGA is the only manufacturer to buy nVidia cards from. Legendary support, upgrade program and lifetime warranty. If I ever build an Intel system, which is unlikely-never say never; I know, I'll go with EVGA cards. Just like I only buy XFX Ati cards for the same reason stated for EVGA. Gigabyte has good stuff there's no doubt, but c'mon, two year warranty? Shoot!










Yes Sir, you said it. I wouldn't get an Nvidia card from anyone else. Sure the first two cards I got were duds but the one sent back to The Egg came back in the same series (serial number line) & it runs warm, notice I didn't say HOT!!! My 480's don't run hot and I haven't even put the high flow brackets on yet. The one I ERMA'ed to Evga came back with a totally different stepping & series, when I stress test it, no matter where I place it, it won't go over around 80c depending on ambient.









I even had doubts that the card wasn't a bit faulty but when I e-mailed Evga tech support & told them it was hitting 95c they insisted I send it back & I didn't have to until they sent me one first. Now with two in SLI, man there isn't anything they can't handle & the fans never increase speed! Quiet & cool, maybe I'll overclock them after we move.









Ok, since we're on the tool subject. One thing about the EZ lock diamond wheel, just notice when you get one that the package says "Tile" on it, there are different blades for different materials. I'll never say you shouldn't use one on metal but just know it's intended for use on a material that keeps cool when you cut it. It will zip through sheet metal at 30,000rpm but will have some effect on both the blade & the metal. The blade will wear a little faster & the metal will get very hot! I was melting an aluminum threshold with one last week. Nuff said. Now, here, using the standard EZ lock cutoff wheel on an American Steel nail is Chris making sparks fly!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That's a sweet cut..You inspired me Rockr69. You have the sweetest straight cuts Dude. What is that last one that you cut? The smallest one. What is that one for?


It's a custom HDD cover. I don't want it to be a spoiler, but I'm sure the owner will post pics when he's got it installed. As for the cuts, I cut each piece a little big then clamped my dremel on the table with the cutoff wheel facing me and used the side of the wheel to grind to the line. There's a lot of hand work in those three pieces. Like I said earlier, it's a labor of love.

Your piece is sheer beauty. Nice work! Is that the original material finish or did you do that?


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That's a sweet cut..You inspired me Rockr69. You have the sweetest straight cuts Dude. What is that last one that you cut? The smallest one. What is that one for?

Here is my New *Enigma P01 CMSS Hdd Bay shield.*



























R&D by Rockr69


dang! that looks niceeeee!!!! great work.







now i'm jealous.

nice contrast


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It's a custom HDD cover. I don't want it to be a spoiler, but I'm sure the owner will post pics when he's got it installed. As for the cuts, I cut each piece a little big then clamped my dremel on the table with the cutoff wheel facing me and used the side of the wheel to grind to the line. There's a lot of hand work in those three pieces. Like I said earlier, it's a labor of love.

Your piece is sheer beauty. Nice work! Is that the original material finish or did you do that?

Thanks.. that is the original finish dude.. It came off a really old Hughes Net Converter. A little one but the finish is what made me buy that part. I just got a Technic's dual cassette player/recorder at the thrift store that has a nice finish but no holes.. Bummer.. I Pulled the cover and threw away the player...







.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
sparks fly!










SPARKS fly in SPARKS NEVADA

*Bri's Sister:*
"Briiiiiiii.....Didn't Mom tell you not to cut out the walls in your room anymore. I'm Tellin' ................"










*Sis. Running down the hallway.*
"MOmmmmmmm!! Bri's cutting out the Ceiling again."


----------



## Enigma8750

By the Way..

The New Enigma P-01 has been in development for a long time. The Effort Started with a Guy Named seven9st surfer. Then Kev b did one in darkened Acrylic, then Baldo and Rockr69 came along with amazing shrouds that are still echoing to this very day. What you have been seeing lately is an evolution of the those imaginative wonderful Craftsman. Thanks to all the Scouts for what we do for one another. We are a Brother hood of ONE. We Love Helping our Brothers.



























R&D by Rockr69


----------



## yuugotserved

is Enigma going to also make a false floor?


----------



## Enigma8750

CM Storm Scouts Are A Brotherhood.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Yes.. I just used my first donor for the P-01s But I have others that I will post later and I will Update with some new pictures.. Here is the two P-01s.






































I gotta tell you you are an artist. This is an art piece.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Yes.. I just used my first donor for the P-01s But I have others that I will post later and I will Update with some new pictures.. Here is the two P-01s.







































. . . are those of Original paint OR, did you re-paint them??? again, YES indeed > a piece of Art >WORK_ done there Gen. E . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## yuugotserved

hmm my temps are kinda weird.

GPU: 51 < is that normal for GTX 470 superclocked??
Temp1: 39C
Temp2: 38C
Temp3: 127C??? > wonder what's that.
Core 0: 41C
Core 1: 40C
Core 2: 40C
Core 3: 40C
Core 4: 41C

anyone know that's the temp 3?


----------



## Bradey

it is a mis read on the program, what does your bios say


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
it is a mis read on the program, what does your bios say

i don't know what to look at in bios for temp 3.

do you have any guess as to what's temp 3?


----------



## Enigma8750

Try this Program and see what your temps are again..


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Try this Program and see what your temps are again..

i only see temps for CPU and HDD, hmm maybe it is a mis reading from speedfan.










P.S: can't wait to see your combo







excited.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try HWMonitor from the same people that bring us CPU-Z. It's my go to monitoring program for temps, voltages, and fan speeds. Beats the heck out of SpeedFan.

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


i only see temps for CPU and HDD, hmm maybe it is a mis reading from speedfan.










P.S: can't wait to see your combo







excited.


You have to page through the Left side and Click the Graphics option.. that should show the Temps of the card.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


i only see temps for CPU and HDD, hmm maybe it is a mis reading from speedfan.










P.S: can't wait to see your combo







excited.


It is Speed fan. I used to get that same alarm when I used to play with that program. Speccy or HWMonitor from CPUid are the best at checking and getting valid temps. I think they read it off the bios.


----------



## simtafa

Quick update on my scout. I have changed the front 140 mm red led fan with a blue led fan and the orientation of the cpu heatsink. Now it push/pulls horizontally. Got some pictures if you are interested. Also my case temp improved about 2-3 C not the cpu temp. Whatever I do It won't go under 37 C.

Plus, I listened to what everybody said about the cpu power cable. I moved it behind the mobo. Extension cable is not necessary anymore. I am actually impressed by the length of the cpu power cable.

I have finally decided to go with EVGA GTX 460 (lifetime warranty). Luckily it is on sale at Amazon.com with 2-day free shipping.









as always, suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Enigma8750

Go to Lowes in the Electrical Department and get some of their Canned air and spray that bottom vent filter real good.. And did you cut out the metal shield in front of the bottom 140 mm Fan.. That would drop you another 2 degrees for sure.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Or use a vacuum cleaner to suck it out from this side of the bezel.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Go to Lowes in the Electrical Department and get some of their Canned air and spray that bottom vent filter real good.. And did you cut out the metal shield in front of the bottom 140 mm Fan.. That would drop you another 2 degrees for sure.




















 Actually if your very careful you can remove that pnel from the front bezel by bending the tabs holding it in place then use soapy dish water to wash the filter element then let air dry or use a hair dryer to dry. Reistall and your temps should then go down 2-3c. IMO while your at it cut out that bulls eye. One of my peeves about the Scout. The darn thing don't even align with the fan behind it. JMO though.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You have to page through the Left side and Click the Graphics option.. that should show the Temps of the card.










yeah i went to graphics, all i saw was the information for my monitor and video card. will try the one from cpuid


----------



## simtafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Go to Lowes in the Electrical Department and get some of their Canned air and spray that bottom vent filter real good.. And did you cut out the metal shield in front of the bottom 140 mm Fan.. That would drop you another 2 degrees for sure.


HAHahah!!! I will do that. How did I think that it would pass the inspection? You know what I am gonna wash it real good.

Cutting out the metal shield is impossible as I don't have the tools. Yes it bothers me, too. My leds don't shine well through that shield. Thanks.

Rockr69, thanks for the opinion. I have been wanting to cut out the shield and the bulls eye. I just don't have the tools. What would I need to cut those out? I mean the list of tools if you all don't mind giving me a quick list.


----------



## yuugotserved

here is what i get from hwmonitor.

probably nothing big.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


here is what i get from hwmonitor.

probably nothing big.


That is really weird. Under temperatures, I have system and CPU. To compare I uploaded screen of my hwmonitor. Those probably are wrong.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


That is really weird. Under temperatures, I have system and CPU. To compare I uploaded screen of my hwmonitor. Those probably are wrong.


thanks, yeah looks like they're def misreadings.

no biggie..


----------



## Enigma8750

WTH is that.. I can't believe it still is showing 127 C. That is just weird.


----------



## PapaSmurf

From what I understand on some boards it detects the NorthBridge sensor on Tempin2, but isn't able to correctly read the temp from it. My sig rig with the FE bios reads -1C on Tempin2, but Tempin0 and 1 are correct. If I use an older bios like FB it shows System and CPU instead of Tempin0, 1, and 2. T0 in FE = System tempps in FB and T1 in FE = CPU temps in FB (or within a degree) so I think it has something to do with how the bios reads the sensors.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is My Enigma P-02s CMSScout Hdd Shroud. from another donor.

These are made from a single Donor. Technics Dual Tape Deck. Spray painted Semi Gloss to Match the insides of the Case and Rubber sides for easy and noise free mounting.

Each piece is sprayed with Self Etching primer and 4 coats of Ford Semi Gloss Black Paint.

After 2 weeks they will be ready to be polished and waxed.

The Rubber on the sides serve two purposes.. 1. For Noise control and 2. Plain ole Aesthetics.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
here is what i get from hwmonitor.

probably nothing big.

It's the Vreg temp, it shouldn't be over 110c, you either need a 40x10mm zip tied to the Vreg heatsink, or, you can increase the airflow in the case with a stronger top 140 fan or a stronger front 140mm or both is usually best. X58's are notoriously hot on Vreg & Nbridge (doesn't really exist any more it's a QPI)/


----------



## Izdaari

I finished my Scout build! It's my sig rig, and it's worked perfectly from the first boot, no issues at all. Now that I've had a chance to work with the Scout case, I'm in love with it.









Some software annoyances of course, since I haven't used Windows 7 or any 64-bit OS before, but nothing I can blame on the hardware. Just very minor stuff, like some programs not being 64-bit compatible, or not playing nice with UAC.

I followed the tips about cable management, so it looks pretty clean. Sorry, no pics, since I have no







.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
It's the Vreg temp, it shouldn't be over 110c, you either need a 40x10mm zip tied to the Vreg heatsink, or, you can increase the airflow in the case with a stronger top 140 fan or a stronger front 140mm or both is usually best. X58's are notoriously hot on Vreg & Nbridge (doesn't really exist any more it's a QPI)/

hmm i already have a couple of fans, and it doesn't seem like it's enough.

two fans for H50 push/pull, one 140mm top fan, one 140mm front fan, and a 120mm fan fan behind my optical drives zip tied.

can you tell me where the vreg heatsink is on the asrock x58?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813157163

and is it a major problem that will affect my system if i don't do anything about it? thanks


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

Cutting out the metal shield is impossible as I don't have the tools. Yes it bothers me, too. My leds don't shine well through that shield. Thanks.

Rockr69, thanks for the opinion. I have been wanting to cut out the shield and the bulls eye. I just don't have the tools. What would I need to cut those out? I mean the list of tools if you all don't mind giving me a quick list.
Ditto on this. And how does it look without the bullseye? Better? I want to put a second red Apollish 120mm fan down there but I don't see the point with all that crap in the way.

I'm new to modding.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
Ditto on this. And how does it look without the bullseye? Better? I want to put a second red Apollish 120mm fan down there but I don't see the point with all that crap in the way.

I'm new to modding.










it looks 100% better with out it. all it really does is block the pretty LEDs and make the inevitable dust build up look stupid









i have a box coming this week







and i should be painting the steel this week









now to order another GPU some ram and waterblocks ( me =>







)

OH! and while im thinking about it. do you guys think my 240mm EK rad can handle 2 GTX 470s and an i5-750 all with a mild overclock? the closer i get to finished the more im worried about this...







i may try and find a way to fit a couple 120s in the bottom but i would rather not.....


----------



## Bradey

make a custom window with another 240 on it


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
make a custom window with another 240 on it









i just cant see making that look good.... and its already tight for space in this thing even with the HDD rack cut out... (which is a problem in and of its self)

idk... ill make it work. maby ts time to lock my self in the shop again


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
Ditto on this. And how does it look without the bullseye? Better? I want to put a second red Apollish 120mm fan down there but I don't see the point with all that crap in the way.

I'm new to modding.









It looks like this









All you need to cutout the plastic bullseye is a very sharp utility knife and time and the metal grill can be cutout with some dikes and smoothed out with a file.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
here is what i get from hwmonitor.

probably nothing big.

HWmonitor has showed a weird temp like that for me on 4 different boards in 2 different pc's. Right now on my CHIV TMPIN2 is 128c and never changes. Its bogus I don't worry about it.


----------



## sametc1903

i did get it, at last. excuse the bad quality photos please...










and yea, i couldn't get the leds to work


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sametc1903* 









i did get it, at last. excuse the bad quality photos please...










and yea, i couldn't get the leds to work
















Assuming you plugged in -everything- to Molex, there should be some 3-pins plugged into some little brown-coloured sockets already, along the jumble of wires that it came with, so you should just need to Molex everything to your PSU.
Maybe try hitting that little button above your Front Audio jacks if you did wire everything up? Looks like it's out a little (LED- off)


----------



## tianh

Does anyone know if the asus eah5850 TOP DirectCU(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-370-_-Product) will fit in this case with the pci connectors on the back facing the front of the case? I am scared it may not fit.


----------



## raspinudo

Hey fellow scouts,

I am in need of some advice, I am having a bit of trouble deciding on a GPU. I am deciding between an ASUS GTX 470($300) and an ASUS GTX 465($225). The main differences I have been reading is that the 465 runs a bit cooler. They look too be the same size as one another so that shouldnt be an issue. I am going to be running an AMD based setup so SLI'ing isnt an option without modifying, besides that I have always just preferred a single card solution. The main purpose of the card will be to play ffxiv and any other current games that come out. I would like to play them on high, but I dont need to be able to run them at a bajillion fps on max with 16x AA lol.

Any advice would be much appreciated.
Josh


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Hey fellow scouts,

I am in need of some advice, I am having a bit of trouble deciding on a GPU. I am deciding between an ASUS GTX 470($300) and an ASUS GTX 465($225). The main differences I have been reading is that the 465 runs a bit cooler. They look too be the same size as one another so that shouldnt be an issue. I am going to be running an AMD based setup so SLI'ing isnt an option without modifying, besides that I have always just preferred a single card solution. The main purpose of the card will be to play ffxiv and any other current games that come out. I would like to play them on high, but I dont need to be able to run them at a bajillion fps on max with 16x AA lol.

Any advice would be much appreciated.
Josh

Is there any specific reason why you are going with an Asus and not like EVGA, MSI, and etc?


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Is there any specific reason why you are going with an Asus and not like EVGA, MSI, and etc?


I am personally just very partial to ASUS for some reason, idk why lol. Im using an ASUS mobo(Crosshair IV) as well.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



All you need to cutout the plastic bullseye is a very sharp utility knife and time and the metal grill can be cutout with some dikes and smoothed out with a file.


Looks nice. Thanks for the help. Now I have to find the local Hobby Shop.









I hope I didn't break any rules. I posted basically the same question in the Case Mod section. Then I remembered the Storm Scout Club and asked the same question here.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Looks nice. Thanks for the help. Now I have to find the local Hobby Shop.









I hope I didn't break any rules. I posted basically the same question in the Case Mod section. Then I remembered the Storm Scout Club and asked the same question here.










we kind of have our own "set" of rules here. You asked about a Scout so I think you're ok.


----------



## Enigma8750

A Pair of *****..

*Today*..................................................









*
People in the Trade*..........................http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:qNEM5WRlL3zuLM:http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i220/fist4urass/****.jpg&t=1

*
***** is a really old name for "Side/or Diagonal Cutters". If you said "side cutters or Diagonal Cutters" to an Electrician, he would automatically know that you were a smart assed Noob that knows nothing about hand tools..

But, if you call them a Pair of "*****" The Expert automatically knows that you Are very good with "Hand Tools".... Ironic huh.

So this is the common tool for Cutting out the metal mesh and the plastic Crosshairs that is on the front of the Storm Scout Case front.










Here is a Picture of a Rig with out the Crosshairs.*


----------



## tianh

I really want to fit the sapphire vapor-x 5870 in this case without modding. Does anyone else have it in their case unmodded? Let me know! It's supposedly smaller than reference 5870s so heres to hoping

Rep to whoever can help me out with this!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *tianh*   I really want to fit the sapphire vapor-x 5870 in this case without modding. Does anyone else have it in their case unmodded? Let me know! It's supposedly smaller than reference 5870s so heres to hoping

Rep to whoever can help me out with this!  
*Video Card Size Chart By the Members of OCN and the CMSSC
Want to add more Data.. Please be my Guest.*

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tvUuH6vyJ6KPvGFRofKu-Rw&w=100&h=500&single=true Google Spreadsheet


----------



## Rockr69

Gen. E. Your description is both informative and comical, but not completely accurate. Also known as linesman pliers, these are the proper tool when referring to side cutters


----------



## mr-Charles

...i believe the proper term for the tool the Gen. E is showing is:

Diagonal Cutter's . . . . .

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:qNEM5WRlL3zuLM:http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i220/fist4urass/****.jpg&t=1

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Gen. E. Your description is both informative and comical, but not completely accurate. Also known as linesman pliers, these are the proper tool when referring to side cutters











and just to mention, this tool is a GREAT Butt-Connecter = Crimper ! ! !









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## tianh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Video Card Size Chart By the Members of OCN and the CMSSC
Want to add more Data.. Please be my Guest.*

Video Card Size


Hey! I actually didn't find anyone who had a 5870 and had it fit. Nor a vapor-x 5870


----------



## PapaSmurf

Rocker, those are Linesman Pliers. They are not Side Cuts (or cutters), Diagonal Cutters, Wire Cutters, or *****. Gen E was correct.


----------



## Enigma8750

Actually in The Trade that was a pair of Kliens.










But now a days you are right.. I googled side cutters the other day and Got More Lineman's Pliers than I got Diagonal Cutters. We are both right in different time Zones. Don't ask me what I got when i Googled *****..LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

GPU Specs.

10.5 inches = 26.67 centimeters of space from back of case to Drive Bays. That is the Clearance you have with the Cooler Master Storm Scout..

Recent Intel has determined that the 4870, 4870x2, 5770, 5850, 5870,_* 5890 with a little bending or cutting and the GTX 285 will fit in this case*_


----------



## Enigma8750

Well I have the Next addition to my Parts line up..

Here are the Enigma P-01a and the P-01a/r or Red


----------



## sametc1903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Assuming you plugged in -everything- to Molex, there should be some 3-pins plugged into some little brown-coloured sockets already, along the jumble of wires that it came with, so you should just need to Molex everything to your PSU.
Maybe try hitting that little button above your Front Audio jacks if you did wire everything up? Looks like it's out a little (LED- off)










well i thought i plugged all of the molexes. but i'll take a second look and maybe one of the sockets you mentioned is unplugged. thanks


----------



## Shiggins

So, I got a job as a TA for the semester meaning I get laser cutter and possibly injection molding access as much as I want







. This means new window, false floor, and hdd cover at least. To celebrate, I have started the fun.










Since it was only ten dollars more than the H50, I had to go for the H70. It's an adventure to get in, but it fits (with a 120mm on top as opposed to a 140mm).

This leads to my first question, any recommendations for a 120mm ball bearing fan? I have an R4 up there now, but I want to switch it out asap.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It looks like this









All you need to cutout the plastic bullseye is a very sharp utility knife and time and the metal grill can be cutout with some dikes and smoothed out with a file.


Where do you get dikes? I googled it. Nothing came up. I wonder if it has a different name over here.

edit: ohhh!!! I see. I didn't see the following posts that gave details about the cutters. It was very educational. thank you all.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


So, I got a job as a TA for the semester meaning I get laser cutter and possibly injection molding access as much as I want







. This means new window, false floor, and hdd cover at least. To celebrate, I have started the fun.










Since it was only ten dollars more than the H50, I had to go for the H70. It's an adventure to get in, but it fits (with a 120mm on top as opposed to a 140mm).

This leads to my first question, any recommendations for a 120mm ball bearing fan? I have an R4 up there now, but I want to switch it out asap.


Thanks for the H-70 Picture.. I wasn't sure how the new improvements were going to effect the Cooler Master Storm Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


Where do you get dikes? I googled it. Nothing came up. I wonder if it has a different name over here.

edit: ohhh!!! I see. I didn't see the following posts that gave details about the cutters. It was very educational. thank you all.


You Misspelled it. It is spelled *****. That will get you where you want to go.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You Misspelled it. It is spelled *****. That will get you where you want to go.










Yeah I got it. That's how Rockr spelled it so based on that search nothing came up. Now I got it. Home Depot has them but they are expensive. Do you know where I can get them cheaper? and Does it have to be heavy-duty?


----------



## Enigma8750

Box Size ( Length: 17, Width: 10, Depth: 4 )









Card size: 12.70 mm Height x 24.10 mm In length.



















On the Sapphire Vapor X there is a Rev 1 and a Rev 2. The Rev. 2 is shorter and has the Plugs that the foot of the card instead of the shin.










The Rev. 2 Vapor X is 25.70 cm But the plugs are at the foot in the Bay
The Rev. 1 Vapor X is 26.70 cm The wires are at the ankle in the front.
The RADION HD is 28.20 cm
The Nvidia GTX 285 is 26.70 cm


----------



## GoodInk

Hey guys its been awhile sense I posted but I found a new use for those crappy Intel coolers. Those are candles if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Enigma8750

I could not tell what that was. What a fitting end to a cooler. Become the source of heat.. Wow.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Hey guys its been awhile sense I posted but I found a new use for those crappy Intel coolers. Those are candles if you couldn't tell.










That is both ingenious and HI-LARIOUS!














+rep


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That is both ingenious and HI-LARIOUS!














+rep

Once again.. We were thinking exactly the same. That is just too wierd.


----------



## Striker36

EPIC WIN Good







+Reps for you!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 










Good use for those! Win.


----------



## Enigma8750

You think painting the aluminum Gold or Red would look too weird. Or maybe even Black. A satin black.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You think painting the aluminum Gold or Red would look too weird. Or maybe even Black. A satin black.

Thanks for all the +Reps. I did think about polishing them but my Mom likes them so if she's happy I'm happy. I'll be posting a couple pics of her $700 i5 750 PC I built for her soon, sadly I couldn't use a Scout and make the price limit.


----------



## simtafa

Those candle holders are awesome. Here's an idea. Get one of those scented candles. Put it on one of the heatsinks and put the fan on the other side blowing air. Voila!!! You have an odor neutralizer.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simtafa* 
Those candle holders are awesome. Here's an idea. Get one of those scented candles. Put it on one of the heatsinks and put the fan on the other side blowing air. Voila!!! You have an odor neutralizer.









Great Idea. Rep up..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Great Idea. Rep up..
















Question.. Would an Absolutely Straight Candle, mounted on the Center of a fan Stay Lit if while the fan was spinning?.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Question.. Would an Absolutely Straight Candle, mounted on the Center of a fan Stay Lit if while the fan was spinning?.









in theory i would assume yes. but theory and practice often yield different results


----------



## sametc1903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
This leads to my first question, any recommendations for a 120mm ball bearing fan? I have an R4 up there now, but I want to switch it out asap.

well i can recommend a silverstone fm 121...9 blades, 110cfm, dual ball bearing motor, comes with it's fan controller BUT it's white, so it might stick out in the scout








worth checking out though


----------



## Mitez




----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice diagram. +1 for that.


----------



## Enigma8750

Great work Thanks for the diagram.. i will have to put a link to that on the front Page.


----------



## Faraz

Hey guys, I have a quick question for you Storm Scout owners. I'm going to be doing a build for my brother and I'm thinking about going with this case. I've noticed in some of the pictures here that the 4-pin power to the motherboard isn't being routed behind the case. Is there no hole there in that part of the case to pass the 4-pin through?


----------



## sametc1903

well, there is a hole on the mobo tray for easy installation of cpu heatsinks...it's easily doable from there...it's only a question of 4pin 12v cpu cable lenght. i have a hx750 and i managed easily without an extension cable.


----------



## Faraz

Thanks, that's good to know. Anything to avoid running cables in front of the board.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Hey guys, I have a quick question for you Storm Scout owners. I'm going to be doing a build for my brother and I'm thinking about going with this case. I've noticed in some of the pictures here that the 4-pin power to the motherboard isn't being routed behind the case. Is there no hole there in that part of the case to pass the 4-pin through?


We commonly run the Four pin under the Motherboard instead of under the Motherboard tray because of the length of the wire. Of all the times that it has been practiced we have never heard of a problem with this way of wire Management. I have done it on at least 3 builds with no problems. It is not that the Storm Scout does not make provisions for this wire but the PSU's usually go too short for us builders.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


We commonly run the Four pin under the Motherboard instead of under the Motherboard tray because of the length of the wire. Of all the times that it has been practiced we have never heard of a problem with this way of wire Management. I have done it on at least 3 builds with no problems. It is not that the Storm Scout does not make provisions for this wire but the PSU's usually go too short for us builders.


You mean between the board and the tray? Is there enough clearance?


----------



## Enigma8750

My Favorite New Product.

The New Lamptron Cold Cathode Inverter.


----------



## PapaSmurf

For a 4 or 8 pin sure. We used to run our flat floppy and ide ribbon cables between the mobo and tray all the time when they were along the bottom of the boards.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You mean between the board and the tray? Is there enough clearance?


There are Computer Cases that use the shorter Standoffs.. and in that instance there is not enough room. But with the tall stand-offs I have had no Problems with those.

Tall Standoffs









Short Standoffs.. Not enough room with these.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You can normally do it even with the shorter standoffs. You just need to be more careful when you do it. First, cut any zip ties off so you can run all of the wires flat to the tray instead of stacked on top of each other in a bundle. Take some 1.5" or 2" masking tape or duct tape and secure the wires onto the motherboard. The duct tape being thicker helps protect the wire's insulation from being being pierced by anything on the back side of the motherboard. Fasten the board to the tray, then connect the 4/8 pin connector.


----------



## Enigma8750

That's the way you have to do it. Flatten them wires down.. And Tape um Up....


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You can normally do it even with the shorter standoffs. You just need to be more careful when you do it. First, cut any zip ties off so you can run all of the wires flat to the tray instead of stacked on top of each other in a bundle. Take some 1.5" or 2" masking tape or duct tape and secure the wires onto the motherboard. The duct tape being thicker helps protect the wire's insulation from being being pierced by anything on the back side of the motherboard. Fasten the board to the tray, then connect the 4/8 pin connector.

Kinda would make it a PITA to remove just the MOBO. I mean it's hard enough with just getting the 4/8 pin cpu power cord unplugged and out of the way to begin with. I'm not arguing any one point just saying huh....


----------



## Enigma8750

Oh I am just saying this is for the New builds.. not existing.. In that case you would just use an extension and go behind the Tray.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok guys, no one took me up on it so I posted to the marketplace:
http://www.overclock.net/video/82007...e-edition.html

I really need the money, I've got a surprise for Mindy, my wife for you new folks, & it isn't going to be cheap. I'll also be posting other things that need to be sold. An XSPC under pump bay mounted reservoir, a Chieftech 1000watt PSU, a few old gaming gueds, maybe a few games (Sim City 3000), other stuff I may find during the move.


----------



## Cacophony

Case: Cooler Master Scout
Motherboard: P6t Deluxe
CPU: i7 950 @ 4ghz
Ram: Ocz gold 6 gigs
PSU: Corsair HX620
Video Card: PNY GTX 480
Fan Controller: Lamptron FC-2
HeatSink Fan: Scythe Mugen 2
HDD: Western Digital 320 gig

cable management lol, yea f that....


----------



## Boyboyd

I've had mine about a month, paid Â£30 for it from a member on here. I'm really pleased with it, but because it's steel it weighs a lot. I regularly have to carry it down 3 flights of stairs too.

Another gripe, i can't install a fan in the top, and when I install one in the side-panel sucking air in it's really really noisy. So i just have it blowing out.


----------



## jla500

Hey im new to this forum i thought i would join this because i have a scout and i love it









1st off what is the best way to mount a fan in the 5.25 drive bays?

Moving on, I will be getting a i5 750 and this motherboard:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131404

and as far as the cooler goes i will probably get the cogage true spirit, its a branch of off thermalright and its like 30-40 bucks and performs just about as good as the normal T.R.U.E. But i will prly get a 1850RPM GT fan to replace the stock one.

Anyways on to pics of my comp.

Inside:









very little has changed. I got a new cd drive so now there is no IDE cable








also it sucks cause my power supplies motherboard and cpu power cables are not long enough to route behind the tray although someone pointed out that i can route the cpu cable under the sound and video cards which i will try when i get my new cpu and motherboard.

also do motherboard power cable extensions work well? like to they affect the power u get? cause i may get one of those, same with the cpu power cable.

Outside/Desk:









on another note i might end replacing all my case fans with those 1850 GT's as well. And then just get cathode tubes to light up my case, along with one of these so it looks neater: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27731


----------



## sametc1903

well, the Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm replacements will work well. will be good for cooling performance imo. but will it be as silent as advertised?


----------



## jla500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sametc1903* 
well, the Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm replacements will work well. will be good for cooling performance imo. but will it be as silent as advertised?









well i have read up on people putting them on cpu coolers and stuff and they say even at almost full speed they are prty quiet. so i guess i will see


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Oh I am just saying this is for the New builds.. not existing.. In that case you would just use an extension and go behind the Tray.

Okay, so there _is_ an opening on the upper-left corner of the case where the 4-pin can be brought inside. That's what I was more concerned about, because I have plenty of extensions sitting at home. From the pictures I've seen, it seemed like there wasn't a hole up there to bring in the 4-pin once it has been passed behind the tray area.


----------



## Striker36

i just got a box







it has my new PSU (i gave up on the TX 950.....) and some ram and a CPU. the guts are almost all here.







now i need to kick it into overdrive on the case lol. too bad life took a twist that is keeping me away from the projects for a little while


----------



## Enigma8750

*Attention All OCN Shutter bugs.*

I need a good shot for a Book cover. It is called the Last Apostle by D.Alan Smith. It is about a Rogue Demon Angel that becomes human and wants to have a last shot at mortality with the most attractive girl on the planet. His coupling would surely cause the birth of a Angelic/Human Hybrid. The Anti Christ.

The Apostle John has been given the ability to live until the end of time and he and a Black Will Smith lawyer gets sent to Amsterdam to stop the End of the World. Lots of Spy vs Spy action and spiritual warfare in this book.

Any ideas for a cover or if you would like to Help me with a cover picture to a starving novelist I would be very glad to pay the artist for the book cover but I need a great first picture. Something really nice that I see here already. You guys are so great. Thanks and PM me..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
I've had mine about a month, paid Â£30 for it from a member on here. I'm really pleased with it, but because it's steel it weighs a lot. I regularly have to carry it down 3 flights of stairs too.

Another gripe, i can't install a fan in the top, and when I install one in the side-panel sucking air in it's really really noisy. So i just have it blowing out.

Yes it is steel and strong. It is made to be picked up and moved, Hence the steel reinforced handle at the top. There is a guy in Australia that hauled his 2 miles to a friends for a lan party. The work out will do you good.

The fins on the side is a Noise maker. They should have just installed whistles in them it would have been better that the noise it makes now. We change out the window and cut 120 Circles out to mount the fan and that takes care of that.


----------



## sametc1903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Okay, so there _is_ an opening on the upper-left corner of the case where the 4-pin can be brought inside. That's what I was more concerned about, because I have plenty of extensions sitting at home. From the pictures I've seen, it seemed like there wasn't a hole up there to bring in the 4-pin once it has been passed behind the tray area.

yes there is an opening that's for sure. but look at the 12607th post. if the mobo you'll be working has the 4pin or 8pin like it was in that picture. you won't be able to do it without an extension cable. but if the 4pin socket is in the upper left corner (i guess that is more common). you can do the behind the tray routing. i did it with an HX750W psu without an extension. its 8pin cable is about 61cm(24")...so you just need to look at the cable lenght of the psu you'll use


----------



## raspinudo

GUESS WHAT I GOT AT FRYS ON SALE!!!

Mobo and CPU by Raspinudo, on Flickr

AND THE PSU + RAM CAME IN FROM NEWEGG TODAY!!!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


GUESS WHAT I GOT AT FRYS ON SALE!!!

Mobo and CPU by Raspinudo, on Flickr

AND THE PSU + RAM CAME IN FROM NEWEGG TODAY!!!!!


Someone is going to be busy having fun.


----------



## raspinudo

Just got my PSU and Ram from the mailroom.

w00t


PSU and Ram by Raspinudo, on Flickr


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh I love when you get new Stuff.. It's like Christmas


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tianh* 
Does anyone know if the asus eah5850 TOP DirectCU(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-370-_-Product) will fit in this case with the pci connectors on the back facing the front of the case? I am scared it may not fit.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tianh* 
I really want to fit the sapphire vapor-x 5870 in this case without modding. Does anyone else have it in their case unmodded? Let me know! It's supposedly smaller than reference 5870s so heres to hoping

Rep to whoever can help me out with this!

Ok, dude, dudette, not sure, never assume anymore, esp after the informative article Engima posted there!









However, as far as I know, the 5850, in any form, will fit in a Scout, no problem. I measured Mindys Scout, which has an XFX 5850 in it. It also has almost an inch left over. I don't know why but when they revised the ATI boards, some numbskull got it in thier head that the plugs should be in the nose instead of the side. That's where there could be a problem, depending on the particular board (read as PCB), the size of it's connectors & the size of your PSU connectors.









The 5870 though, we did have a guy buy a Sapphire 5870 R2.0 and it did not fit in the Scout, esp because they put the connectors nose end. As for my reference 5870, if you look again at Enigma's spreadsheat you will also see that my 5870 is 26.5 centimeters long. Technically that's the length of the Scout Pci-E slot to drive cage distance, you'll also see I've had it both in a Scout & my Haf 932. It does fit in a Scout, but the nose hits the drive cage, enough that I put a little dent there (drive cage) so it doesn't hurt the plastic on the nose but, as I've posted in my Market listing. I can put it in Mindy's Scout & send you a few pics of it if you want. I've offered before but no one ever took me up on it.









OTH, Nvidia promised & did, go the other way. Hmm, also relates to Enigmas post.







So, they put all the Fermi connectors on the side & made the boards (with coolers, not just PCB), so they're wider, not longer. To also answer the guy who asked which to get, a 465 or 470, always get the most bang for your buck, right now that's a 470. A 465 is a 470 chip that didn't run on all cylinders. A 470 & 480 however, have all cylinders but have been throttled back to help control the heat. It has been done before that Nvidia later on will give you a driver to turn on the extra part of the chip. In the case of the 480 that is the .2 part of the 3.2 billion transistors. It's been a long time (think 9800 series), but they have done it before.

As for heat from the 470's, 480's, Fermi in general, it really depends. When I get back here you'll see that's my favorite phrase "it depends". If you have a 480 with a high flow bracket & control the fan speed using MSI afterburner, no, you can have 2 480's in a Scout & never have a heat problem. You may need to put a better fan in the top 140mm hole but no heat problem on the cards themselves.

*BTW, I love the way Enigma says this, the shin of the card*, cause we all say the nose but no one knows what to call the side and since PCI-E came out the bottom is now the top & heat rises, not falls, so why the heck did they turn the cards over? Anybody? Anybody? I know, anyone interested? Yeah, you put the plugs in the *"Shin".*

*@ Striker:* No, your 240 is not thermally designed to cool 2 470's running full tilt! You can mod it though & get it closer. Personally, I'd leave the 470's air cooled, increase the fan speed incrementally with Afterburner & only worry about cooling the CPU. A 240 rad, of any make is designed to cool any CPU on the market up to 4.0G's. Mine does as long as the Rad isn't dusty!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
hmm i already have a couple of fans, and it doesn't seem like it's enough.

two fans for H50 push/pull, one 140mm top fan, one 140mm front fan, and a 120mm fan fan behind my optical drives zip tied.

can you tell me where the vreg heatsink is on the asrock x58?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813157163

and is it a major problem that will affect my system if i don't do anything about it? thanks

Ok dude. This is really an easy one, the Vreg on modern boards is always to the left of the CPU (umm, Dell may be an exception), as you're looking at the board the way it's mounted in a Scout, it's right between CPU & I/O shield, this is why it has trouble in _*any*_ case. Yours has a big ASRock on it, mine is a bunch of fins. The heat has trouble escaping because there is very little flow there. Don't know how tall yours is, but to cool mine it is advised to mount a 40x40mm Delta fan there & let it run full blast.

Is it a major problem? Well, kinda no, kinda yes, here it comes.... It really depends. If you're overclocked to 4.0 & you play games or something else that stresses the CPU & your Vreg is constantly showing 110c, yep, you're gonna have problems. The first thing that will hit is CPU errors, these usually come out as spontaneous re-boots or Windows crashes that shut down the current running program. If you're playing a game (Crysis, it's CPU intense), & it always crashes after the end scene when you kill the Alien Menace, then yeah, it's a problem.







Mine went psychadelic!







People used to pay to see that!!!










Long term, even though they're now solid capacitors that can't leak, they will weaken & you'll get even more re-boots. If it's reading 110c while you aren't stressing the CPU, send it back, you have a defective board, no one will question you, they'll just replace it. The other side of this is what one guy said: No, solder doesn't melt 'till it hits 200c.









The other part of it depends is, if it only does it under extreme CPU stress, all 8 cores running Prime 95, then it won't be a problem, get an inexpensive little Delta fan, put it on & you'll be fine.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Question.. Would an Absolutely Straight Candle, mounted on the Center of a fan Stay Lit if while the fan was spinning?.









Aha! I know this one!!!
Yes, because as Don McClean said in American Pie, "Fire is the Devils only friend". Scientifically though, the wax would run down quick, the fan spinning would push air into the flame, increasing wax flow (btw, this includes dripless, they don't drip 'cause the wax is low heat & evaporates to stain your ceiling) & stopping the fan before it gets enough speed up. Or the weight of the candle would burn the fans bearings stopping it.







Esp sleeve bearings, they aren't designed to run horizontal.

Now I'm just waiting 'till the video comes out!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sametc1903* 
well i can recommend a silverstone fm 121...9 blades, 110cfm, dual ball bearing motor, comes with it's fan controller BUT it's white, so it might stick out in the scout








worth checking out though

Do a search here on OCN, run Enigma8750 in quotes, then in second set of quotes put case modding 101. On that thread you'll see our fearless leader prove that you can paint any fan any color!!

Oops, did I give away a seach secret Boss?


----------



## BriSleep

One last post guys & it's totally:
















Ok, Sunday is my 50th birthday!







Great wife of mine knows I've been wanting a Big TV to go in our new renovated Big house. I've even showed her & friends the one I want, it's a 47" phillips. So, 2 weeks ago it goes on sale at Wal-Mart, she says order it, now! Awesome huh?

Then, yesterday, because of the holiday, the delivery date is Wednesday & late last night they e-mail me & say this:

Canceled

Your order was canceled on 09/08/2010, due to a delivery error.
You have been refunded. If you need assistance for any reason, please Contact Customer Service. We apologize for any inconvenience. Canceled

Except it didn't say "delivery error", it said "box arrived empty"!!







How the heck does a 47" LCD TV just drop out of the box??









Ok, no knocking Wal-Mart here, they made good & I'm still getting the thing at the sale price but now it's going to take another 2-3 weeks & won't be here till the 21st! Long after my birthday.







Oh well, can't win 'em all I guess!

See you guys in a few days! Bri.........


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
One last post guys & it's totally:
















Ok, Sunday is my 50th birthday!







Great wife of mine knows I've been wanting a Big TV to go in our new renovated Big house. I've even showed her & friends the one I want, it's a 47" phillips. So, 2 weeks ago it goes on sale at Wal-Mart, she says order it, now! Awesome huh?

Then, yesterday, because of the holiday, the delivery date is Wednesday & late last night they e-mail me & say this:

Canceled

Your order was canceled on 09/08/2010, due to a delivery error.
You have been refunded. If you need assistance for any reason, please Contact Customer Service. We apologize for any inconvenience. Canceled

Except it didn't say "delivery error", it said "box arrived empty"!!







_*How the heck does a 47" LCD TV just drop out of the box??*_









Ok, no knocking Wal-Mart here, they made good & I'm still getting the thing at the sale price but now it's going to take another 2-3 weeks & won't be here till the 21st! Long after my birthday.







Oh well, can't win 'em all I guess!

See you guys in a few days! Bri.........


{ by use of the " 5 - 10 Finger " discount . . .







}

.....ooooO-K old fart > > > HAPPY (early) B-DAY












































mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## BriSleep

Are you kidding?? Know how much that TV weighs? More like the ol 20 finger discount!









Thanks for the haps man! Good night everybody, see you in a few days!


----------



## baldo_1013

fellow scouts..backplates are available for evga gtx 465/470/480 video cards..you can get one at evga website $20 SHIPPED!! just want to share with you guys









here's mine with the backplate installed.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
fellow scouts..backplates are available for evga gtx 465/470/480 video cards..you can get one at evga website $20 SHIPPED!! just want to share with you guys









here's mine with the backplate installed.










nice one









does the backplate help with airflow or something? or does it just make it look cooler









sorry, noob question.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
fellow scouts..backplates are available for evga gtx 465/470/480 video cards..you can get one at evga website $20 SHIPPED!! just want to share with you guys









here's mine with the backplate installed.










Those are super Nice.. does it help or hinder the Temps of the Card though.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Happy 50th Big Bee. Love ya you big Lug..*

I was wondering about that TV that was delivered to me the other day without a box. I just thought it was Wal-mart trying to save on cardboard.

Did you say Phillips.. I thought that was the guy that sent it.


----------



## raspinudo

finished throwing in all the parts I got

Just a couple of questions.

Is the H50 supposed to have this much buldge>


H50 buldge by Raspinudo, on Flickr

and where does the HD audio plug in


HD audio? by Raspinudo, on Flickr

The h50 is preventing my from closing the case door atm.


----------



## raspinudo

Doh!
Just searched and figured the h50 prob out lol


----------



## Trademark

hi guys hows everyone doing?

anyway i decided to build my new i7 without the video card still waiting for amazon slow free shipping...

heres a short video of the test of my new build..
sorry video quality sux just did a quick video to show u guys...

cant wait to test it with video card










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BghHdyuhLmw


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice.


----------



## Trademark

thx man cant wait to test it with video card







finally i had a working build last i7 build was a failure because of the defected haf x...

burn my components including my motherboard.

anyway i had to removed the top panel of the case before i did this build and verify every cable/front led/esata/firewire/sata and i notice one of the cable/sleeve has a hole so i cover it with electrical tape hope that fix it.. i think thats the reason some of the haf x damage those motherboard.. darn the quality assurance didnt do a good job checking it.. anyway wish me luck guys hope this will last...

so far so good i left the system up for 1hour no failure yet..


----------



## DireLeon2010

If anyone is interested, I found both a 2$ (LOL) and a 12$ pair of ***** (SP?) at Walmart. Not sure about the quality.


----------



## Darshan

Hello Hello everybody!!

Bravo for this wonderful forum!!!









I possess too a case cm storm scout !! I shall soon post photos
Of my case!!

Scuse me for the faults, I am French lol!!!


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darshan* 
Hello Hello everybody!!

Bravo for this wonderful forum!!!









I possess too a case cm storm scout !! I shall soon post photos
Of my case!!

Scuse me for the faults, I am French lol!!!

We don't discriminate here. We're one big happy family!









Can't wait to see your photos.


----------



## Darshan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
We don't discriminate here. We're one big happy family!









Can't wait to see your photos.


thanks


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
One last post guys & it's totally:
















Ok, Sunday is my 50th birthday!







Great wife of mine knows I've been wanting a Big TV to go in our new renovated Big house. I've even showed her & friends the one I want, it's a 47" phillips. So, 2 weeks ago it goes on sale at Wal-Mart, she says order it, now! Awesome huh?

Then, yesterday, because of the holiday, the delivery date is Wednesday & late last night they e-mail me & say this:

Canceled

Your order was canceled on 09/08/2010, due to a delivery error.
You have been refunded. If you need assistance for any reason, please Contact Customer Service. We apologize for any inconvenience. Canceled

Except it didn't say "delivery error", it said "box arrived empty"!!







How the heck does a 47" LCD TV just drop out of the box??









Ok, no knocking Wal-Mart here, they made good & I'm still getting the thing at the sale price but now it's going to take another 2-3 weeks & won't be here till the 21st! Long after my birthday.







Oh well, can't win 'em all I guess!

See you guys in a few days! Bri.........

BRI!!!!! HAPPY ALMOST B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and i worked as Sears for about 2 years in highschool. those empty boxes are more common than you would think..... i remember we got an order of 150 PlayStation 3s like a month after they came out and 4 of the boxes were empty in that. the driver we usually got didnt come by any more....(not a huge loss he was a duche







) but yea... too bad about the TV but you know that means you can get a 50 now right?









again. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

and thanks for the info on the radiator question... but what if i stuffed a 360 in it? or maby ill just leave the stock coolers on the cards....

Enigma. as for the backplates for the EVGA 4xx cards. allot of people are actually reporting a pretty significant drop in V-Reg/ram (not sure wich one atm) temps. like on the order of 5 to 10*c. i cant confirm any of this but i remember seeing it some place on the EVGA boards a few days ago


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


One last post guys & it's totally:
















Ok, Sunday is my 50th birthday!







Great wife of mine knows I've been wanting a Big TV to go in our new renovated Big house. I've even showed her & friends the one I want, it's a 47" phillips. So, 2 weeks ago it goes on sale at Wal-Mart, she says order it, now! Awesome huh?

Then, yesterday, because of the holiday, the delivery date is Wednesday & late last night they e-mail me & say this:

Canceled

Your order was canceled on 09/08/2010, due to a delivery error.
You have been refunded. If you need assistance for any reason, please Contact Customer Service. We apologize for any inconvenience. Canceled

Except it didn't say "delivery error", it said "box arrived empty"!!







How the heck does a 47" LCD TV just drop out of the box??









Ok, no knocking Wal-Mart here, they made good & I'm still getting the thing at the sale price but now it's going to take another 2-3 weeks & won't be here till the 21st! Long after my birthday.







Oh well, can't win 'em all I guess!

See you guys in a few days! Bri.........


happy bday my friend







ask for raincheck or something man u should entitle for something .. darn wallmart thats why too many ghost live at wallmart LOL


----------



## raspinudo

Installation 90% finished xD.
Just waiting on my gfx card and gentle typhoons now.


Installation 90% done pt2 by Raspinudo, on Flickr


Installation 90% done by Raspinudo, on Flickr


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Installation 90% finished xD.
Just waiting on my gfx card and gentle typhoons now.


Installation 90% done pt2 by Raspinudo, on Flickr


Installation 90% done by Raspinudo, on Flickr


nice.. maybe you can use some zip ties on the h50 tubes.

also if you want the h50 push/pull setup.


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


nice.. maybe you can use some zip ties on the h50 tubes.

also if you want the h50 push/pull setup.


Yep. Im going to order three ap 14s after work today, two for the side door. Bottom bringing cold air in and top exhausting, and the third for the h50. The GTX 465 should be here wednesday along with my windows 7 copy. Im so freakin excited. not even having to go to work can upset me lol


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Installation 90% finished xD.
Just waiting on my gfx card and gentle typhoons now.


Installation 90% done pt2 by Raspinudo, on Flickr


Installation 90% done by Raspinudo, on Flickr


nice build man









same here im waitin for my video card on my new i7 build. i havent install my scythe gentle typhoon ap-15 though. btw i highly recommend the ap15 over ap14. its just hard to find available stock nowadays..


----------



## Trademark

oh btw does that orientation on Corsair HX works better? i have mine the other way around. so fan is at the bottom...

also welcome to the Club this is one of the best club in OCN btw IMHO


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Yep. Im going to order three ap 14s after work today, two for the side door. Bottom bringing cold air in and top exhausting, and the third for the h50. The GTX 465 should be here wednesday along with my windows 7 copy. Im so freakin excited. not even having to go to work can upset me lol










haha i have the Ap 14s too for my h50 push pull.. couldn't find any 15s.


----------



## baldo_1013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Those are super Nice.. does it help or hinder the Temps of the Card though.

This is actually my 2nd 470 card and I have no clue what effect the backplate has on the card. I only bought it because it looks pretty cool








I have it in my HTPC build in a silverstone sugo case so i hope the card does not get too hot because of the backplate.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
This is actually my 2nd 470 card and I have no clue what effect the backplate has on the card. I only bought it because it looks pretty cool







I have it in my HTPC build in a silverstone sugo case so i hope the card does not get too hot because of the backplate.

Nice build and photos. What camera were they taken with?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Installation 90% finished xD.
Just waiting on my gfx card and gentle typhoons now.


Installation 90% done pt2 by Raspinudo, on Flickr


Installation 90% done by Raspinudo, on Flickr

Ok, nice looking build so far, but... If you flip over that psu ; I know it looks cool with the decal and everything, but it's totally going to upset the proper airflow. For optimal cooling you want cool air drawn in from the front and exhausted out the back and top. Heat rises you know. Plus you can then do a much better job cleaning up those psu wires. Also you can run the 4/8 pin cable behind the MOBO tray as well as the ATX 24 pin cable can be ran out the hole in the MOBO tray and back in at the side of the hard drive cage.


----------



## hyujmn

@ Baldo: What CPU are you using for that HTPC? I've been thinking about picking up a Gemini for my Aerocool. That thing gets so hot... CPU idles at 47c! In comparison, my sig rig loads at 47c =[ Do you personally like the Gemini?


----------



## Rockr69

@ raspinudo re-arrange your H50 wiring like this








Now you can get the kinks out of those coolant tubes and route the pump power wire along the coolant tubes for a much cleaner look. Run the fan wire along the top of the MOBO to the CPU fan header. After all it technically is the CPU cooler fan just removed to an other area. Right? Of course it's right.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darshan* 
Hello Hello everybody!!

Bravo for this wonderful forum!!!









I possess too a case cm storm scout !! I shall soon post photos
Of my case!!

Scuse me for the faults, I am French lol!!!

Bien Venu. My French is not so good too.. Welcome to the CMSSC. I think you are our first French Scout.. We love you.

Vu le vu dance'

Gen. Enigma.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
If anyone is interested, I found both a 2$ (LOL) and a 12$ pair of ***** (SP?) at Walmart. Not sure about the quality.

Go for the $12 dollar *****.. They will be around forever.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Bien Venu. My French is not so good too.. Welcome to the CMSSC. I think you are our first French Scout.. We love you.

Vu le vu dance'

Gen. Enigma.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
BRI!!!!! HAPPY ALMOST B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enigma. as for the backplates for the EVGA 4xx cards. allot of people are actually reporting a pretty significant drop in V-Reg/ram (not sure wich one atm) temps. like on the order of 5 to 10*c. i cant confirm any of this but i remember seeing it some place on the EVGA boards a few days ago

That doesn't surprise me. I could see that the aluminum of the plate would pull out the heat from the bottom. Smart.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Installation 90% finished xD.
Just waiting on my gfx card and gentle typhoons now.


Installation 90% done pt2 by Raspinudo, on Flickr


Installation 90% done by Raspinudo, on Flickr

You need to run that 4/8 pin power cable under the board before your Video Card comes in..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
This is actually my 2nd 470 card and I have no clue what effect the backplate has on the card. I only bought it because it looks pretty cool







I have it in my HTPC build in a silverstone sugo case so i hope the card does not get too hot because of the backplate.





































Beautiful Build Baldo.. and your photography is brilliant as always. I have learned from your shots.. Thanks..


----------



## devilsx

Hey fellow scouts. It's been a long time since I went MIA and I apologize for the hiatus, and I've miss this place and you guys so much. Life's got a way of taking over when you least expect it. Anyway, I have a really huge favor to ask of you. Due to a mistake on my part, I am left with a motherboard that cannot be returned per newegg's policy. The board is brand new, only taken out of the box. It has not been installed, no component/cable has been plugged into it. If I could sell this at atleast 90% value, I would really appreciate it. I will cover shipping too. I apologize for sounding forceful and/or rude, and thank you in advance for your time and consideration.

This is the motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-621-_-Product

P.S. I wish that says OCN Award and not OCC, but yeah


----------



## baldo_1013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Nice build and photos. What camera were they taken with?


thanks man! I'm just using a sony a300 DSLR







.. wish I had the newer nikon and canon cameras though...


----------



## baldo_1013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hyujmn* 
@ Baldo: What CPU are you using for that HTPC? I've been thinking about picking up a Gemini for my Aerocool. That thing gets so hot... CPU idles at 47c! In comparison, my sig rig loads at 47c =[ Do you personally like the Gemini?

hyujmn, I'm using a scythe big shuriken HSF but i replaced the 120mm fan with a gelid12PL fan. Works good for my needs. Right now my my cpu is a xeon x3110 which is equivalent to intel e8400. It idles at 38c and load is at 52c.

I can't really recommend the HSF since its so freaking hard to install and you can't use RAMS with taller heatsinks. here's the link for the HSF anyway. hope this helps!









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-129-_-Product


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
nice build man









same here im waitin for my video card on my new i7 build. i havent install my scythe gentle typhoon ap-15 though. btw i highly recommend the ap15 over ap14. its just hard to find available stock nowadays..

Yeah I cant find any ap 15s in stock lol thats why I got 14s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Ok, nice looking build so far, but... If you flip over that psu ; I know it looks cool with the decal and everything, but it's totally going to upset the proper airflow. For optimal cooling you want cool air drawn in from the front and exhausted out the back and top. Heat rises you know. Plus you can then do a much better job cleaning up those psu wires. Also you can run the 4/8 pin cable behind the MOBO tray as well as the ATX 24 pin cable can be ran out the hole in the MOBO tray and back in at the side of the hard drive cage.

Thanks for the advice, Ill rearrange those wires and flip the PSU tonight.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
@ raspinudo re-arrange your H50 wiring like this








Now you can get the kinks out of those coolant tubes and route the pump power wire along the coolant tubes for a much cleaner look. Run the fan wire along the top of the MOBO to the CPU fan header. After all it technically is the CPU cooler fan just removed to an other area. Right? Of course it's right.









Thanks for the help, Ill get on that tonight.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You need to run that 4/8 pin power cable under the board before your Video Card comes in..

Alright, Ill look into that.


----------



## agent__551

i got this










this was a hard fit through the upper gap, front panel cable is zip tied so removing them was not an option, not for now



















now i cant close the side panel, i know the back of the case got more space due to the shape
but the front panel cables overlap with the 24 pin, this is where i cant shut the side
and i feel there so much space wasted next to the PSU!
what do u think? am thinking intake like cm690
but what kind of steel is there?


----------



## raspinudo

Hows this guys?

I routed the 8 pin PCI-E cables through the back and out the hdd hole, as well as the 24 pin mobo cable. I routed the PC power 8 pin up through the top, I had to loosen the top three mobo screws to get enough wiggle room. I also rerouted the two h50 cables as per you guyses reccomendations. She looks a lot cleaner now. I can wait to sleeve all the cables, and get a false floor+hdd cover in the future. xD

wire management front by Raspinudo, on Flickr

wire management back by Raspinudo, on Flickr

I just need to know where the one molex from the case that is female goes, and where I plug in the HD audio cable and the one attached to it from the case.


----------



## agent__551

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Hows this guys?

I just need to know where the one molex from the case that is female goes, and where I plug in the HD audio cable and the one attached to it from the case.

what molex, do u have a fan not running?
and i think HD audio is in the bottom left corner next to the start button
just check the user manual


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agent__551* 
what molex, do u have a fan not running?
and i think HD audio is in the bottom left corner next to the start button
just check the user manual

Wont know until I start it when I get the gfx card in, but ill snag a couple of pics of the two.

The HD audio has another plug that splits off it as well.

HD audio? by Raspinudo, on Flickr

And this is the female molex that comes off another molex, I figured its just for plugging another fan in.


female molex by Raspinudo, on Flickr


----------



## BriSleep

Hi Guys!!
Came home early to help Mindy fight the shingles & all. Which means 8:30 instead of 10:00pm.

Thanks for the birthday wishes.







Have the TV on order but now I'm considering something smaller.

*@ Anyone looking @ Nvidia cards*. Yes, the new backplate increases airflow & usually decreases temps. Best when used with High Flow bracket, all that cooling air needs to exit somewhere.









Here's a link for each of those:
High Flow bracket, all 4xx cards
http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...ly=Accessories - Hardware&sw=4

Cooler backplate for 465, 470:
http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...ly=Accessories - Hardware&sw=4

Cooler backplate for the 480:
http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...ly=Accessories - Hardware&sw=4

Also interesting is they have the Cooler cover, aka fansink, it because they have the heatsink & fan / cover in the whole unit. Apparently some people weren't looking up the instructions, changed the brackets, ripped out the screws that are teeny tiny & hidden. Others changed thier TIM, used the wrong cleaner & messed up the fan or chipped up the heatsink.








470:
http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...ly=Accessories - Hardware&sw=4

480:
http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...ly=Accessories - Hardware&sw=4

*@ Striker*: Yeah, a 360 double thick rad (Feser, Danger Den) is closer but if you overclock anything it's going to be hot, need stronger fans & make sure the rad & fans stay clean. Really, I'd keep the 240, use it for CPU, overclocked of course & run the 470s with high flow brackets.


----------



## agent__551

^^^
k

the HD audio and the AC,97 do the same function
so u need only one, i believe HD audio is the newest
in ur case plug it to the AAFP pins

the molex is a pass through so the fan wont take a molex plug all by it self
i think i traced all the fan wires, re-manged and plugged them together
thats the big clutteer u see in my photo


----------



## Darshan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Bien Venu. My French is not so good too.. Welcome to the CMSSC. I think you are our first French Scout.. We love you.

Vu le vu dance'

Gen. Enigma.

HAHAHA









Really i m the first french scout????

I m very proud of it!!


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darshan* 
HAHAHA









Really i m the first french scout????

I m very proud of it!!

This got me to thinking....how many international people do we have in this club?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Hows this guys?

I routed the 8 pin PCI-E cables through the back and out the hdd hole, as well as the 24 pin mobo cable. I routed the PC power 8 pin up through the top, I had to loosen the top three mobo screws to get enough wiggle room. I also rerouted the two h50 cables as per you guyses reccomendations. She looks a lot cleaner now. I can wait to sleeve all the cables, and get a false floor+hdd cover in the future. xD

wire management front by Raspinudo, on Flickr

wire management back by Raspinudo, on Flickr

I just need to know where the one molex from the case that is female goes, and where I plug in the HD audio cable and the one attached to it from the case.

You have done well young padawan. The molex is for your case fan and plugs into the PSU and the HD audio plugs into your audio header on your board. The AC '97 tail is optional and not needed just tuck it away somewhere. Also, you can get more of a natural bend in those cooler tubes by using some hard drive screws to mount radiator to the rear case wall and then mount the fan to the radiator using the H50 radiator mounting screws. Like this:


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
You have done well young padawan. The molex is for your case fan and plugs into the PSU and the HD audio plugs into your audio header on your board. The AC '97 tail is optional and not needed just tuck it away somewhere. Also, you can get more of a natural bend in those cooler tubes by using some hard drive screws to mount radiator to the rear case wall and then mount the fan to the radiator using the H50 radiator mounting screws. Like this:

















How did you mount that fan in the back of your 5.25 bay mate?

I was going for the same thing, but cable ties (zip ties) through the holes look pretty jank (doing with the 80mm that's there temporarily 'til I get some money for my new PSU/Fans).

Your's looks completely clean, any hints you might be able to throw my way please?


----------



## Rockr69

I used a really old school 5.25" to 3.5" adapter the had the screw mounts for mounting the hard drive from the bottom and bent the tabs up and twisted them 90degrees and screwed the two bottom fan holes. I also relocated the stock rear fan to the front of the bay using the same adapter, so I have like a push/pull wind tunnel in there. Plus being the adapter was the same dimensions as an optical drive I was able to use the tool less bay mounting. It just clips right in!

Word of advice to all modders, never throw anything away cuz you never know what you can use in the future. 100% free mod!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I used a really old school 5.25" to 3.5" adapter the had the screw mounts for mounting the hard drive from the bottom and bent the tabs up and twisted them 90degrees and screwed the two bottom fan holes. I also relocated the stock rear fan to the front of the bay using the same adapter, so I have like a push/pull wind tunnel in there. Plus being the adapter was the same dimensions as an optical drive I was able to use the tool less bay mounting. It just clips right in!

Word of advice to all modders, never throw anything away cuz you never know what you can use in the future. 100% free mod!

Ah cool, thanks for the reply on that mate









Damn shame I threw out a couple of old Optical Drives not so long ago, coulda probably used the base section of that after a bit of cutting and pilot holes.

Any idea if there's something similar on the market I could buy to do the same sorta thing? I dunno what your adapter looks like, so am unsure if I could find one as close to it as possible. Cable ties just won't look nice for it at all.

I saw the LED coming off the fan on the front of that bay, that's awesome.
I'm planning on having a Fan Controller aswell as my DVD Drive in the bays, and also a 3.5" card reader is currently situated at the top, so I'll only have room for a 120mm on the back end of the bay like where yours is, I did think about messing about with the Front Panel and somehow fitting a card reader within the Front Panel after moving the current fixtures about and altering it (change layout of USB ports to 2+2, maybe remove eSATA), but I probably won't get the time or money to faff around on that for a long time.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy* 
Ah cool, thanks for the reply on that mate









Damn shame I threw out a couple of old Optical Drives not so long ago, coulda probably used the base section of that after a bit of cutting and pilot holes.

Any idea if there's something similar on the market I could buy to do the same sorta thing? I dunno what your adapter looks like, so am unsure if I could find one as close to it as possible. Cable ties just won't look nice for it at all.

I saw the LED coming off the fan on the front of that bay, that's awesome.
I'm planning on having a Fan Controller aswell as my DVD Drive in the bays, and also a 3.5" card reader is currently situated at the top, so I'll only have room for a 120mm on the back end of the bay like where yours is, I did think about messing about with the Front Panel and somehow fitting a card reader within the Front Panel after moving the current fixtures about and altering it (change layout of USB ports to 2+2, maybe remove eSATA), but I probably won't get the time or money to faff around on that for a long time.

I'd say your on the right track with the defunct opti drives. That gives me an idea....


----------



## Striker36

why is is that the days im away we get like 40 posts in 12 hours? lol

ill read through this after lunch and make comments then


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Hows this guys?

I routed the 8 pin PCI-E cables through the back and out the hdd hole, as well as the 24 pin mobo cable. I routed the PC power 8 pin up through the top, I had to loosen the top three mobo screws to get enough wiggle room. I also rerouted the two h50 cables as per you guyses reccomendations. She looks a lot cleaner now. I can wait to sleeve all the cables, and get a false floor+hdd cover in the future. xD 

wire management front by Raspinudo, on Flickr

wire management back by Raspinudo, on Flickr

I just need to know where the one molex from the case that is female goes, and where I plug in the HD audio cable and the one attached to it from the case.


Okay.. As far as the AC97 and the HDAUD plugs. Just cut the AC97 out of the curcuit. It is for old P4 motherboards or older. The HD Audio plugs into the HD Audio jack on the mobo or the Video or Sound card. What ever you are using. The jack on the Mobo looks like a USB 2 Jack but it will say Audio or HD Audio on near the jack.. Just line up the pins and press down.

If there is a Female molex then it needs a man with power. Find a power plug from the PSU and plug her in.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
This got me to thinking....how many international people do we have in this club?









Well we have Brits.
and Swiss. Amsterdam and Italy.
We have Australian and New Zeland
We ha Filipino and Taiwan.
We have Serbian and Russian
Canadian Mexican and American.


----------



## Enigma8750

The General's PIC of the Week
is the well dressed Scout
of Rockr69









I fought for Rockr69 not to get that mother board. And he did have some problems with the first one but Now I am so glad that He got it. It looks so Choice in that Scout. SEXY!!!


----------



## mr-Charles

...OK; got to tend to the Scout to do some testing's ( get reading's of video card test's with the stock cooler on it,
before i dismantle and test out with the Watercooling Full block upon to take the Scout: SEAL Edition to the next level.....
....Long story short.........REALLLLY short > > > > System won't boot up ! ! !







. . .







.....







. . . . after gutting the case
out last night and all..........come to find out the PSU took a dump ! ! ! Problem i have is when you hit the power button,
you get just a millisec of power; flash of the hhd & pwr led's & fans turn for just a millisec., then nothing; just sit's there
with pwr led on BUT nothing.....







I have NO idea WHAT the heck happened; this is the first time i ever had a PSU
go on me just as this.......bad enough, this is the Corsair TX750 i got from NewEgg on Dec. 30, 2009 . . . . . only 9 month's old ! ! !
SO, i guess it's over to Corsair's web sight for and RMA issue . . . . . Just to confirm this PSU problem, i do have an old
OCZ 550 PSU, and install'd with MoBo setup on bench setup; WHAM ! ! system boot's up and all . . . .







.....







.....








just wished i knew WHAT happened OR ??? IF i did something wrong. . . . . IDK . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## sametc1903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Well we have Brits.
and Swiss. Amsterdam and Italy.
We have Australian and New Zeland
We ha Filipino and Taiwan.
We have Serbian and Russian
Canadian Mexican and American.


must be more than that


----------



## GPiddy

Hi. I'm thinking of buying a Cooler Master Storm Scout case and have a question. After checking out this awesome thread i have a few concerns about heatsinks and airflow at the top of the case. Seems pretty tight and I thought you guys would have some great input for me before I buy. I purchased a Cogage True Spirit and my concern is that it will nearly touch the top of the case and somewhat block the top exhaust fan. even the V8 I was considering does. Since there are no other vents on the top of the case, i dont want heat to build up. The usual way to mount the heatsink is so the heatsinks fan blows towards the rear of the case. If I mounted it 90 degrees so that the heatsink fan blew upwards towards the top, it might create more space for the top exhaust fan to pull other case heat out AND help move the air out quicker. The rear fan would also help too. Is it ok and advisable to mount the fan like this? Any other solutions? Thanks.


----------



## sametc1903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
...OK; got to tend to the Scout to do some testing's ( get reading's of video card test's with the stock cooler on it,
before i dismantle and test out with the Watercooling Full block upon to take the Scout: SEAL Edition to the next level.....
....Long story short.........REALLLLY short > > > > System won't boot up ! ! !







. . .







.....







. . . . after gutting the case
out last night and all..........come to find out the PSU took a dump ! ! ! Problem i have is when you hit the power button,
you get just a millisec of power; flash of the hhd & pwr led's & fans turn for just a millisec., then nothing; just sit's there
with pwr led on BUT nothing.....







I have NO idea WHAT the heck happened; this is the first time i ever had a PSU
go on me just as this.......bad enough, this is the Corsair TX750 i got from NewEgg on Dec. 30, 2009 . . . . . only 9 month's old ! ! !
SO, i guess it's over to Corsair's web sight for and RMA issue . . . . . Just to confirm this PSU problem, i do have an old
OCZ 550 PSU, and install'd with MoBo setup on bench setup; WHAM ! ! system boot's up and all . . . .







.....







.....








just wished i knew WHAT happened OR ??? IF i did something wrong. . . . . IDK . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.

i don't give it much chance so but i'll say it anyways...could it possibly be that you made the reset and\\or power sw connections wrong somehow?


----------



## sametc1903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GPiddy*


Hi. I'm thinking of buying a Cooler Master Storm Scout case and have a question. After checking out this awesome thread i have a few concerns about heatsinks and airflow at the top of the case. Seems pretty tight and I thought you guys would have some great input for me before I buy. I purchased a Cogage True Spirit and my concern is that it will nearly touch the top of the case and somewhat block the top exhaust fan. even the V8 I was considering does. Since there are no other vents on the top of the case, i dont want heat to build up. The usual way to mount the heatsink is so the heatsinks fan blows towards the rear of the case. If I mounted it 90 degrees so that the heatsink fan blew upwards towards the top, it might create more space for the top exhaust fan to pull other case heat out AND help move the air out quicker. The rear fan would also help too. Is it ok and advisable to mount the fan like this? Any other solutions? Thanks.


well i have a Nero AK967 heatsink and i seated it so that its blowing air up. that wasn't my choice actually(that's how my mobo's seat was oriented) but i'm happy with it. i think it'll do a good job, if not better.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
...OK; got to tend to the Scout to do some testing's ( get reading's of video card test's with the stock cooler on it,
before i dismantle and test out with the Watercooling Full block upon to take the Scout: SEAL Edition to the next level.....
....Long story short.........REALLLLY short > > > > System won't boot up ! ! !







. . .







.....







. . . . after gutting the case
out last night and all..........come to find out the PSU took a dump ! ! ! Problem i have is when you hit the power button,
you get just a millisec of power; flash of the hhd & pwr led's & fans turn for just a millisec., then nothing; just sit's there
with pwr led on BUT nothing.....







I have NO idea WHAT the heck happened; this is the first time i ever had a PSU
go on me just as this.......bad enough, this is the Corsair TX750 i got from NewEgg on Dec. 30, 2009 . . . . . only 9 month's old ! ! !
SO, i guess it's over to Corsair's web sight for and RMA issue . . . . . Just to confirm this PSU problem, i do have an old
OCZ 550 PSU, and install'd with MoBo setup on bench setup; WHAM ! ! system boot's up and all . . . .







.....







.....








just wished i knew WHAT happened OR ??? IF i did something wrong. . . . . IDK . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.

It happens mr.Charles. RMA through Corsair and you'll be up and running. I went through two mobos before I figured out my proccy went too and now everything been smooth sailing. It's the nature of the game. With the volume of components being shipped out by manufacturers it's bound a few slip through quality control. At least you have a backup unit.


----------



## GPiddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sametc1903* 
well i have a Nero AK967 heatsink and i seated it so that its blowing air up. that wasn't my choice actually(that's how my mobo's seat was oriented) but i'm happy with it. i think it'll do a good job, if not better.

Great, glad it works well and i think in theory it would improve performance too. Does mounting a heatsink like this create any problems do to weight distribution on the motherboard? Seems to me it might stress it more but maybe since i have a backplate its not an issue.


----------



## Enigma8750

My Newest Mod..
Desk Lighting and Ventilation.

Okay, I bought this 15 dollar ceiling fan at the Thrift store. It is a Hunter Douglas Fan with chrome and Clear Acrylic fins. Plus I had to have it. It has a Blue cold cathode as the light.. My Neighbors don't know what to think. Here is the pics.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sametc1903* 
well i have a Nero AK967 heatsink and i seated it so that its blowing air up. that wasn't my choice actually(that's how my mobo's seat was oriented) but i'm happy with it. i think it'll do a good job, if not better.

If anything it'll help. Heat wants to go up so if you can help it all will be good. Just be sure to upgrade your front intake by either adding a fan to you 5.25"bay or changing out the stock 140 in the front. I know the led looks cool (why I haven't changed mine







), but I think we can all agree it's pretty anemic for anything more stressful than stock. So you'll need more air volume.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

My Newest Mod..
Desk Lighting and Ventilation.

Okay, I bought this 15 dollar ceiling fan at the Thrift store. It is a Hunter Douglas Fan with chrome and Clear Acrylic fins. Plus I had to have it. It has a Blue cold cathode as the light.. My Neighbors don't know what to think. Here is the pics.


















It's blue and you know how I feel about that, but that's BADASS!!! General. I feel like Tron is going jump out at any minute.


----------



## mr-Charles

.... yeah, your probably right for that reasoning there rocker69.







I had just went over and researched the
Corsair _ PSU sight for any other testing's and i see that i can give a try of "shorting" the green & black wire;
along with a load upon; = attaching a fan would be the "cheapy" thing, just in case it get's fried . . .
. . . so, i am going over to do just that and see " WHAT " result's i am gonna get . . .







. . . brb . . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## GPiddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
If anything it'll help. Heat wants to go up so if you can help it all will be good. Just be sure to upgrade your front intake by either adding a fan to you 5.25"bay or changing out the stock 140 in the front. I know the led looks cool (why I haven't changed mine







), but I think we can all agree it's pretty anemic for anything more stressful than stock. So you'll need more air volume.

Great, thanks. Do you think a fan in the 5.25 bay would be better than putting one into the left side panel?


----------



## sametc1903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GPiddy* 
Does mounting a heatsink like this create any problems do to weight distribution on the motherboard? Seems to me it might stress it more but maybe since i have a backplate its not an issue.

you mean this kind of heavy heatsinks or the orientation...
well there won't be a problem in any case








as you said, with backplate and all. it's looking to rear or top of the case is no issue. and those backplates are designed to hold them in place, so...
you are good to go


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GPiddy* 
Hi. I'm thinking of buying a Cooler Master Storm Scout case and have a question. After checking out this awesome thread i have a few concerns about heatsinks and airflow at the top of the case. Seems pretty tight and I thought you guys would have some great input for me before I buy. I purchased a Cogage True Spirit and my concern is that it will nearly touch the top of the case and somewhat block the top exhaust fan. even the V8 I was considering does. Since there are no other vents on the top of the case, i dont want heat to build up. The usual way to mount the heatsink is so the heatsinks fan blows towards the rear of the case. If I mounted it 90 degrees so that the heatsink fan blew upwards towards the top, it might create more space for the top exhaust fan to pull other case heat out AND help move the air out quicker. The rear fan would also help too. Is it ok and advisable to mount the fan like this? Any other solutions? Thanks.

yes.. You will be just fine blowing hot air up and out of the case.. Great solution.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It's blue and you know how I feel about that, but that's BADASS!!! General. I feel like Tron is going jump out at any minute.

I never thought of it that way.. But your are sooooo right.. You do have a way with the Verbage.


















TRON... The Sequel


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
...OK; got to tend to the Scout to do some testing's ( get reading's of video card test's with the stock cooler on it,
before i dismantle and test out with the Watercooling Full block upon to take the Scout: SEAL Edition to the next level.....
....Long story short.........REALLLLY short > > > > System won't boot up ! ! !







. . .







.....







. . . . after gutting the case
out last night and all..........come to find out the PSU took a dump ! ! ! Problem i have is when you hit the power button,
you get just a millisec of power; flash of the hhd & pwr led's & fans turn for just a millisec., then nothing; just sit's there
with pwr led on BUT nothing.....







I have NO idea WHAT the heck happened; this is the first time i ever had a PSU
go on me just as this.......bad enough, this is the Corsair TX750 i got from NewEgg on Dec. 30, 2009 . . . . . only 9 month's old ! ! !
SO, i guess it's over to Corsair's web sight for and RMA issue . . . . . Just to confirm this PSU problem, i do have an old
OCZ 550 PSU, and install'd with MoBo setup on bench setup; WHAM ! ! system boot's up and all . . . .







.....







.....








just wished i knew WHAT happened OR ??? IF i did something wrong. . . . . IDK . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.

You know.. Its not the fact that Corsair is so much better than everyone else. It is the customer service and the warrentee that People love about this PSU. I had the HX 1000 go out on me and it took them three weeks but I got a brand new one in the box back after all the trouble.. Great Buyer choice if you ask me..


----------



## sametc1903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GPiddy* 
Great, thanks. Do you think a fan in the 5.25 bay would be better than putting one into the left side panel?

i am not sure if you are gnna be able to put a 25mm thick fan on the upper grill on the left side. so you can use the lower grill to put a fan on certainly. but you should consider putting a high CFM fan to the 5.25 bay as well...it would feed a lot of air to your cogage true's fan. also it'll even cool the rams a bit, i think


----------



## Enigma8750

You are very right. Almost half of our Storm Scout Users have added a 120 fan to the DVD drive bays.. But a Cup holder would also be a cool Mod too.


----------



## GPiddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sametc1903*


i am not sure if you are gnna be able to put a 25mm thick fan on the upper grill on the left side. so you can use the lower grill to put a fan on certainly. but you should consider putting a high CFM fan to the 5.25 bay as well...it would feed a lot of air to your cogage true's fan. also it'll even cool the rams a bit, i think










Yeah i thought about that about the left panel. If i place my heatsink so the fan shoots upwards, but the have a fan blowing from the 5.25, would that be an airflow problem with the heatsink? kind of blowing against each other.


----------



## sametc1903

no i don't think there'll be any problems like airflow working against each other. i think it'll do good. and i forgot to say.. you sure picked a good heatsink.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/...roundup_q309/5


----------



## GPiddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sametc1903*


no i don't think there'll be any problems like airflow working against each other. i think it'll do good. and i forgot to say.. you sure picked a good heatsink.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/...roundup_q309/5


Awesome. i cant wait to build my machine. Should happen by tuesday. I've done a LOT of research on parts to make sure i get what i want and know what its capable of. Thanks for the remarks on the heatsink. I think its surprising a lot of people with its size, cost, and performance. A heads up if you of anyone decides to pick one up. There is a new revision in accessories but stores are still selling both. The old box came with a push pin mount and you need to spend $10 more for a back plate. The box looks like this:










* The NEW boxing is the same price and already includes the nice metal back plate. Look for this packaging:*


----------



## Enigma8750

This is a good mod that is useful as well.


----------



## GPiddy

great ideas guys. Another question. This time about PSU placing. Is it better to aim the PSU fan down so it pulls in cool air or UP for its basically pulling in (and removing) heat from the bottom of the case and pushing it out the back? Seems like either could work well. I like the idea of the PSU getting fresh and cool air from the bottom, but wonder if it really needs that kind of cooling or if its better to remove heat from inside the case and improving airflow in there.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GPiddy*


Great, thanks. Do you think a fan in the 5.25 bay would be better than putting one into the left side panel?


Definitely, but that's just my opinion. I hate fan noise and that window makes a ton of noise with a fan in it.


----------



## GPiddy

this is not my computer but wanted to show you the Scout with the true spirit heatsink and why i worried about its placement. look how it blocks the top fan. a horizontal placement would be much better as we discussed.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Coolest Techie thing of the Week.*

Here is something that everyone can enjoy. It is so hard to read those readouts on computers that are usually at knee Level. So These guys came up with a perfect solution to the problem. A Readout Screen that is seperate from the the computer.. So Cool

Gets 5 Cool points on my Coolness meter.















































Quote:



This almost certainly qualifies as overkill, but it's still one of the best-looking fan controllers available. The NZXT Sentry LXE external fan controller lets you monitor your computer's temperature and adjust the various fan speeds with a color, touch-sensitive LCD display. The controller connects to an included PCI-E board, which adjusts up to 5 fans and measures temperatures from up to 5 temperatures at once. While it uses up a PCI-E slot, it doesn't take up the usual 5.25-inch device bay most hardware fan controllers occupy. At $60, it's an affordable, if overbuilt, way to make sure your custom-built, hyper-tweaked computer stays at the appropriate temperature.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GPiddy*


great ideas guys. Another question. This time about PSU placing. Is it better to aim the PSU fan down so it pulls in cool air or UP for its basically pulling in (and removing) heat from the bottom of the case and pushing it out the back? Seems like either could work well. I like the idea of the PSU getting fresh and cool air from the bottom, but wonder if it really needs that kind of cooling or if its better to remove heat from inside the case and improving airflow in there.


Whatever you do it's always best not disrupt what the air wants to do naturally. It wants to go up and out. General E. showed us an article not to long ago (Maybe you could put that on the front page E.?) that showed the best performance was achieved with the air coming in from the bottom front/front and going out the top and back. Plus if you orient the PSU with the fan facing down it only has to cool itself and not deal with the heat of the system and everybody knows, cooler components means better performance and longer life.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GPiddy*


this is not my computer but wanted to show you the Scout with the true spirit heatsink and why i worried about its placement. look how it blocks the top fan. a horizontal placement would be much better as we discussed.











Doesn't look like a problem to me.. IMO The Graphics card makes the biggest air DaM in the case. Not yours but the Really big cards are like a brick wall for the airflow. Hence the top fan in the drive bays.


----------



## GPiddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Doesn't look like a problem to me.. IMO The Graphics card makes the biggest air DaM in the case. Not yours but the Really big cards are like a brick wall for the airflow. Hence the top fan in the drive bays.


Hmm. i guess it isn't a problem. Seems like you know your stuff too. I really appreciate everyone's feedback. I also have started to think about a few other case possibilities. Mind checking out my thread and commenting? I've added a few since starting the thread too. Thanks

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post10661513


----------



## Trademark

hi guys,

first of all i dont know much about fan controller anyway
which of this 2 fan controller should i get?
which one is better 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998055 or 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811992006 ?

and heres my Dream Machine Upgrade maybe next year or so once i save up lots of $$$$









  
 You Tube


----------



## Segovax

Well I finally kicked myself into gear.

I drilled out the 4 bottom rivets and knocked off the top 4 with a hammer and chisel of my hard drive cage.

I have a 1156 HK 3 CU and an 18 watt MCP 355 with an XSPC res/top and I already have 2 XSPC RS 120 rads. 1 120 in the rear exhaust and 1 120 in the bottom front intake.

I will be doing a custom side window so I can add my 2 120mm Lamptron fan filters.

I will only be watercooling the CPU as it will be an i5 760 and the gfx cards will run cool enough with the stock. I am going with an EVGA P55 FTW and 2 EVGA GTX460's 768 SC FTW. This is going to be a folder/lan rig.

Pics and build log to come soon.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


oh btw does that orientation on Corsair HX works better? i have mine the other way around. so fan is at the bottom...


That is really the best way to go as it draws in cool air from outside the case rather than the hot air inside the case to help the PSU run cooler. The only time it's a problem is if you have your case sitting on carpet with a long weave that can block the air flow. In a situation like that putting a piece of wood or vinyl mat under the case would alleviate the problem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You are very right. Almost half of our Storm Scout Users have added a 120 fan to the DVD drive bays.. But a Cup holder would also be a cool Mod too.











Only if it has a fan to keep the beverage cold.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That is really the best way to go as it draws in cool air from outside the case rather than the hot air inside the case to help the PSU run cooler. The only time it's a problem is if you have your case sitting on carpet with a long weave that can block the air flow. In a situation like that putting a piece of wood or vinyl mat under the case would alleviate the problem

Only if it has a fan to keep the beverage cold.


oh ok
good to know i did it right hehe thx man.
anyway i have a thick glass tinted computer table that i use for it should not have any problem







darn haf x so huge man lol but i like the cable management its so much easy to work on. now i have to find a good cable thingy(look like clip i forgot what it called LOL) to fix my cable management soon.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You are very right. Almost half of our Storm Scout Users have added a 120 fan to the DVD drive bays.. But a Cup holder would also be a cool Mod too.











lol nice cup holder.


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. they don't make them anymore..

Hey Trademark.. Here is what you Need Man..

http://www.mnpctech.com/Aluminum_Com...Case_Feet.html











You Tube


----------



## mr-Charles

after my last posting's here, i went and did the "short the green & black wire" test & see IF PSU does power anything connected,
( aka, fan's or periphials, whatever...) well, in doing that test and YES it did power my test fan that i had connected. with that
done, i got a bit curious, and i have this ANTEC Power Supply Tester which also has the pin-socket's for to test voltage of the
3.3v. /5.0v./12v. line along with an green LED that it's indication of PSU is OK............in using this , all reading's & the Green LED
all point this Corsair PSU is good...







. . .







...







.....








now, keep in mind when this all first started, i gutted everything out from the cse and did the bench setup test with the Gigabyte
MoBo setting uponit's Retail Box; and got the "DEAD, will NO start to post or anything" = 3 times, i tried.... then i switched and
placed an old backup {OCZ 550w.} PSU & WHAM....booted up fine & dandy.........then diconnected this OCZ & replaced the
Corsair TX750 back upon, and got NO joy, NADA, nop>>no way
>>no how>> . . .







. . . from there i commenced and
went through Corsair's sight and got a case number and within 10 minutes i got an RMA number and was ask to just RMA the PSU
& was stated usually takes anywhere from 3 day's to 5 for the turnaround/replacement, once received.....








{ NOW, that was COOOL to hear and get for Customer Service, on a Saturday, even....







}
.....now, i have gotten done packing this Corsair PSU and will just have it ready to send off first thing Mon. AM; >>>>>
I was trying to contemplate about's the reading's i got with the PSU tester and all, so I reached into my stock shelf and
have this ASUS MoBo with the 3800w/stock Heatsink, cpu & ram still attached......figure I give this a shot and see for with
connected to the Corsair PSU ( Bum'd one...







) HOLY CRAP ! ? ! ?
.....the setup booted up and i was in the Bios Screen ! ? ! ?























.....sooooo, NOW i don't know IF i should RMA this thing or not, OR need to change/add Information for here to the Tech Support/
RMA report with the PSU when i do send it in??? ...anyone with a suggestion / comment for this situation I have at hand,
would much appreciate it . . . . { sorry if I have made this a L-O-N-G post, just stump'd for here....







.....







.......







}

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## raspinudo

little update for the day.
@rockr69
I rearranged the h50 to get a more natural look for the tubes.


Waiting for the gtx 465 by Raspinudo, on Flickr

Also, ordered the last parts for the build, the three 120mm fans. I had to go with ap13's which I didn't really want but they should do their job just fine. My plan is to use two of the AP 13s on the window(top exhausting and bottom blowing cool air on the gpu, and use the third one in the 5.25 drive bays to bring extra cold air in. BTW, if anyone could give me advice on how to install that one, I would greatly appreciate it.

I also tacked on a couple extra goodies for the scout since they didn't cost too much, one NZXT sleeved 24 pin extension, and two 8 pin PCI E sleeved extensions. (Links Mobo Extension,PCI E Extension). I would have also gotten it for the 8 pin power cable next to the CPU, but I don't really feel like loosening up the mobo again to jiggle it back there lol. Regardless, the new cables should really set this thing off, the only asthetic I would want to cap it all off would be a rockr69 HDD cover plate to hide my wire mess lol. BTW I still don't know how that female molex plugs into the PSU, as all of the others coming off of the case were male plugs.

Now just waiting till Wednesday or so when everything comes in and I can start it for the first time(fingers crossed.







)


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
little update for the day.
@rockr69
I rearranged the h50 to get a more natural look for the tubes.


Waiting for the gtx 465 by Raspinudo, on Flickr

Also, ordered the last parts for the build, the three 120mm fans. I had to go with ap13's which I didn't really want but they should do their job just fine. My plan is to use two of the AP 13s on the window(top exhausting and bottom blowing cool air on the gpu, and use the third one in the 5.25 drive bays to bring extra cold air in. BTW, if anyone could give me advice on how to install that one, I would greatly appreciate it.

I also tacked on a couple extra goodies for the scout since they didn't cost too much, one NZXT sleeved 24 pin extension, and two 8 pin PCI E sleeved extensions. (Links Mobo Extension,PCI E Extension). I would have also gotten it for the 8 pin power cable next to the CPU, but I don't really feel like loosening up the mobo again to jiggle it back there lol. Regardless, the new cables should really set this thing off, the only asthetic I would want to cap it all off would be a rockr69 HDD cover plate to hide my wire mess lol. BTW I still don't know how that female molex plugs into the PSU, as all of the others coming off of the case were male plugs.

Now just waiting till Wednesday or so when everything comes in and I can start it for the first time(fingers crossed.







)

nice build man


----------



## Trademark

i dont need those man thanks for the tip though.
anyway haf x comes with a set of wheels/stand but i dont even know if im going to use it.


----------



## Trademark

what i need now is a good fan controller and those thing /clip u use for cable management (back of motherboard)....

anyway i still need to make sure my haf x is ok i havent tested it with actual USB mouse/keyboard .. cant wait for my video card man... should have it by tuesday...

anyway which fan controller should i get ?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998055 or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811992006


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
after my last posting's here, i went and did the "short the green & black wire" test & see IF PSU does power anything connected,
( aka, fan's or periphials, whatever...) well, in doing that test and YES it did power my test fan that i had connected. with that
done, i got a bit curious, and i have this ANTEC Power Supply Tester which also has the pin-socket's for to test voltage of the
3.3v. /5.0v./12v. line along with an green LED that it's indication of PSU is OK............in using this , all reading's & the Green LED
all point this Corsair PSU is good...







. . .







...







.....









now, keep in mind when this all first started, i gutted everything out from the cse and did the bench setup test with the Gigabyte
MoBo setting uponit's Retail Box; and got the "DEAD, will NO start to post or anything" = 3 times, i tried.... then i switched and
placed an old backup {OCZ 550w.} PSU & WHAM....booted up fine & dandy.........then diconnected this OCZ & replaced the
Corsair TX750 back upon, and got NO joy, NADA, nop>>no way
>>no how>> . . .







. . . from there i commenced and
went through Corsair's sight and got a case number and within 10 minutes i got an RMA number and was ask to just RMA the PSU
& was stated usually takes anywhere from 3 day's to 5 for the turnaround/replacement, once received.....








{ NOW, that was COOOL to hear and get for Customer Service, on a Saturday, even....







}
.....now, i have gotten done packing this Corsair PSU and will just have it ready to send off first thing Mon. AM; >>>>>
I was trying to contemplate about's the reading's i got with the PSU tester and all, so I reached into my stock shelf and
have this ASUS MoBo with the 3800w/stock Heatsink, cpu & ram still attached......figure I give this a shot and see for with
connected to the Corsair PSU ( Bum'd one...







) HOLY CRAP ! ? ! ?
.....the setup booted up and i was in the Bios Screen ! ? ! ?























.....sooooo, NOW i don't know IF i should RMA this thing or not, OR need to change/add Information for here to the Tech Support/
RMA report with the PSU when i do send it in??? ...anyone with a suggestion / comment for this situation I have at hand,
would much appreciate it . . . . { sorry if I have made this a L-O-N-G post, just stump'd for here....







.....







.......







}

mr-Charles . . .









.

Charle.. go with the RMA... Please.. It is going to be a problem later.. Do it now and get the new one and then worry about other things.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Coolest Techie thing of the Week.*

Here is something that everyone can enjoy. It is so hard to read those readouts on computers that are usually at knee Level. So These guys came up with a perfect solution to the problem. A Readout Screen that is seperate from the the computer.. So Cool

Gets 5 Cool points on my Coolness meter.
















































Hey Trademark.. I put this up today man this is nice
10 Watts per channel.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
little update for the day.
@rockr69
I rearranged the h50 to get a more natural look for the tubes.


Waiting for the gtx 465 by Raspinudo, on Flickr

Also, ordered the last parts for the build, the three 120mm fans. I had to go with ap13's which I didn't really want but they should do their job just fine. My plan is to use two of the AP 13s on the window(top exhausting and bottom blowing cool air on the gpu, and use the third one in the 5.25 drive bays to bring extra cold air in. BTW, if anyone could give me advice on how to install that one, I would greatly appreciate it.

I also tacked on a couple extra goodies for the scout since they didn't cost too much, one NZXT sleeved 24 pin extension, and two 8 pin PCI E sleeved extensions. (Links Mobo Extension,PCI E Extension). I would have also gotten it for the 8 pin power cable next to the CPU, but I don't really feel like loosening up the mobo again to jiggle it back there lol. Regardless, the new cables should really set this thing off, the only asthetic I would want to cap it all off would be a rockr69 HDD cover plate to hide my wire mess lol. BTW I still don't know how that female molex plugs into the PSU, as all of the others coming off of the case were male plugs.

Now just waiting till Wednesday or so when everything comes in and I can start it for the first time(fingers crossed.







)

You're definitely making some excellent progress. I noticed you have your H50 fan as an intake like Corsair recommends, so how bout when you get her running you shoot us some temps so we can compare the intake vs exhaust temps. Good Work Scout!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Charle.. go with the RMA... Please.. It is going to be a problem later.. Do it now and get the new one and then worry about other things.

Yeah I'd for sure go with the RMA. Maybe your Asus system isn't pulling the load your sig rig is. I don't know, but like E said then you can concentrate on other symptoms if there are any after the RMA.


----------



## agent__551

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agent__551* 
i got this

[URL=http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1992/img05661280x768.jpg%5BIMG]http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1992/img05661280x768.jpg[IMG[/URL]]

this was a hard fit through the upper gap, front panel cable is zip tied so removing them was not an option, not for now

[IMG][URL=http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3124/img05761280x768.jpg%5BIMG]http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3124/img05761280x768.jpg[IMG[/URL]]

[IMG][URL=http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/8555/img05741280x768.jpg%5BIMG]http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/8555/img05741280x768.jpg[IMG[/URL]]

now i cant close the side panel, i know the back of the case got more space due to the shape
but the front panel cables overlap with the 24 pin, this is where i cant shut the side
and i feel there so much space wasted next to the PSU!
what do u think? am thinking intake like cm690
but what kind of steel is there?
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
scouts!!
you left a man behind [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hey Trademark.. I put this up today man this is nice
10 Watts per channel.

cool man thats what im going to get we have that in frys electronic too









thanks again man


----------



## Enigma8750

I think that is the coolest gadget to hit the shelves in a long time.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
This got me to thinking....how many international people do we have in this club?









Ok, I can do this: (guys, pardon me if I get your screen name wrong) MilbrottrN is from Sweden, DefecTalisma (aka DefecT), is from S. Africa gangstas paradise, Jolly-Swagman + PhotonMoo + one other guy are from Austrailia, K10 is from Hawaii (the islands anyway) oh yeah, that's a state now, right? Rockr69 is secretly from the planet Zoltan, oops, 'nother secret I let out.







Oh, there was one guy from the NL but I don't remember his name.

Then there's Kev_b he lives in Muscle Beach CA. That's like a foreign land!







Ok, there were at least 2 guys from the UK, I think *AmBiGuOuSz* was one the other I think was just Danny. That really is a hard question as we just keep thier pics, names & specs, rank, awards & such but not where they're from, we don't care, once a Scout always a Scout.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Rockr69 is secretly from the planet Zoltan, oops, 'nother secret I let out.









No worries bro, that was just my cover story.


----------



## Enigma8750

Danny boy is Irish.. From Ireland.. Don't get those mixed up.. I almost got hit on a plane for calling a Irish man a Brit.

Hey I found the drink holder and Cigarette Lighter on Xoxide.. Here.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
No worries bro, that was just my cover story.

Oh, ok, was a little worried about your long distance dis-integrator ray. Dang!!! Just can't keep a secret anymore!

Guys, there were close to 2000 bikers today 1/2 block from here. Police escort through the city and all. Man, never heard rumblings like that!! The procession was almost 3 miles long.







I checked the papers, nothing released yet about an official count or anything. It was to remember the people lost in 9/11! Just awesome, was thinking of going over & yelling "Free beer for those that can move my wife & my stuff to Spanish Springs!" Then remembered how much beer costs. Phew!









Ok, here it is, I know you've been waiting for it. The release of the EZ Lock Dremel Sanding attachment: http://www.mytoolstore.com/dremel/ezaccs.html#EZ407SA

Here shown with the entire EZ Lock setup that is available as of Oct1, nice huh? Just thought you'd like to know. I don't get the poilishing wheel though, right now you just put a buffer pad on the end of a screw tip, that's pretty EZ to me.









Oh, BTW. This works great: *Dremel EZ544 EZ Lock 1-1/2 Inch Carbide Cutting Wheel* for cutting wood, it will even put nicks in tile & metal, zip right through your closet track doors if you're up late & not watching.

This stinks:
 Amazon.com: 2" Rotary Tool Wood Cutting Saw Blade: Everything Else
It gets hung up very easy.

This one looks like it would work but they don't sell them anymore:
 Amazon.com: SE 1.25" High Speed Saw Blade with Mandrel: Home Improvement

Want anything else about tips and accessories let me know.

*Edit:*
Oh yeah, almost forgot the Cigarette lighter drawer!







Yeah there was Danny Boy then just Danny who lives up by Rockr.
Then just noticed EvoBeardy lives in London/Kent = England aka, UK.

Oh, it was Therapy? who lived in NL.

*Triple Edit:*
All you really have to do is go to page 1, click on everyones name so it opens up thier User CP profile and it shows you thier locale, if they put it in. Bugs me when people don't. How am I supposed to know where you're from & what you're running if you don't list it.









*Edit Four:*
In case anyone was wondering, we've had 2 female members. Jenifer who was only here a month & Minek01 my DW who only made one post, then we got the house.


----------



## Duduris

Hello guys, can I join the club? Here is my scout.


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
*Edit Four:*
In case anyone was wondering, we've had 2 female members. Jenifer who was only here a month & Minek01 my DW who only made one post, then we got the house.

And me, Izzy (short for Isabel).


----------



## Darshan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duduris*


Hello guys, can I join the club? Here is my scout.








Nice build man!!!


----------



## Darshan

If it is possible I have a remark has to make on the section scout storm....

It is hard to follow the thread of the discussion, shall be t he(it) not better to become a forum??? For ease the search(research) for information??


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duduris* 
Hello guys, can I join the club? Here is my scout.







You may certainly so. Welcome aboard Private! Now go to the first page and grab the club php, stick it in your sig line and wear your colors proudly!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izdaari*


And me, Izzy (short for Isabel).










As for you young lady, we'll need some pics of that of Scout to officially extend an invitation to join, but we'd be honored to have you aboard; so post those pics.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duduris*


Hello guys, can I join the club? Here is my scout.








nice one!


----------



## tonyptony

I finally put the side panel on my Scout.







Now I need a suggestion for dealing with the outcome.

Before the panel was attached my CPU temp would always be about 2C above my System temp. I wasn't complaining. With the panel on my System temp actually went down by 1C (sweet!), but my CPU temp went up a corresponding 1C. So now instead of a 2C difference between the two it's 4C.

I'm running a Mugen 2 with one San Ace 9G1212P4G03 on the HSF, and another in place of the R4 which was on the back of the case. I currently do not have any fan on the side panel. Not sure if putting the R4 now on the side would help with this situation. I'm running both San Aces via PWM, SpeedFan controlled. At idle they are spinning at 1500RPM to maintain System and Core temps of (now) 30C and 34C. Top and front fans are stock.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


I finally put the side panel on my Scout.







Now I need a suggestion for dealing with the outcome.

Before the panel was attached my CPU temp would always be about 2C above my System temp. I wasn't complaining. With the panel on my System temp actually went down by 1C (sweet!), but my CPU temp went up a corresponding 1C. So now instead of a 2C difference between the two it's 4C.

I'm running a Mugen 2 with one San Ace 9G1212P4G03 on the HSF, and another in place of the R4 which was on the back of the case. I currently do not have any fan on the side panel. Not sure if putting the R4 now on the side would help with this situation. I'm running both San Aces via PWM, SpeedFan controlled. At idle they are spinning at 1500RPM to maintain System and Core temps of (now) 30C and 34C. Top and front fans are stock.


sell the Mugen 2 and get H50, or add another fan to heatsink


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


sell the Mugen 2 and get H50, or add another fan to heatsink


The H50 does look really interesting, seems to work really well too. Since I just bought the M2, though, I'm not inclined to replace it. And since at 100% load on both cores at max heat the CPU temp doesn't go above 48-49C (with the fans running at only 50%) I think it works well enough. More curious about what the change in the airflow pattern is with the side panel on that could make System temp go in one direction and CPU in the other. If I understood that better it might suggest how things could be optimized.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Do you have any fans in the side panel?


----------



## tonyptony

Not yet. I wasn't sure if putting in the R4 that I pulled from the back would help.


----------



## PapaSmurf

With side to side cpu heatsink setups like your Mugen 2 side panel fans tend to make things worse, but not always. The only way to know is to try them. But I wouldn't worry about it that much. The single digit difference on each is insignificant at best and should NOT affect your performance in any way.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duduris*


Hello guys, can I join the club? Here is my scout.










*Duduris* yes We would love to have you as a Scout.. Thanks for the honor of your presence.. Semper Fi.. Do or die..








And Izzy.. I have a friend at church that likes to be called Izzy too.. Thank you both for being such Great Scouts.


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


With side to side cpu heatsink setups like your Mugen 2 side panel fans tend to make things worse, but not always. The only way to know is to try them. But I wouldn't worry about it that much. The single digit difference on each is insignificant at best and should NOT affect your performance in any way.


Yeah, I don't think I'll get too bent up about it. I just did another video rendering and the temps with the cover on are exactly the same as when it was off. Good enough for me.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Here is the newest edition of the Enigma P02a*


----------



## gwpjr

Sooo...I just finished a long two-week overhaul of my Scout. I swapped the Antec Earthwatts 650 for a Corsair HX750W, which took about 20hrs to sleeve to my liking. I tore all of the old sleeving off of the case cables and re-sleeved it using the same MDPC-X sleeving that I used on the PSU. I swapped out the remaining original fans for new red R4s and two Xigmatek XLF-1455 fans. I cut out the crosshair in the front (no more SKUTE). I also added a Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus fan controller, a LiteOn BDROM drive, two aluminum dust filters for the side panel, and two red CCFLs (stealthed the switch into the bottom of the case front). I still have to order some new SATA cables that are the right length and sleeve those too.


----------



## Duduris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darshan* 
Nice build man!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
You may certainly so. Welcome aboard Private! Now go to the first page and grab the club php, stick it in your sig line and wear your colors proudly!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
nice one!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Duduris* yes We would love to have you as a Scout.. Thanks for the honor of your presence.. Semper Fi.. Do or die..



Thank you all for the kind words!

Glad to be part of this awesome club!


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
As for you young lady, we'll need some pics of that of Scout to officially extend an invitation to join, but we'd be honored to have you aboard; so post those pics.

I'll do that as soon as I acquire a digital camera. Except for computers, I'm not particularly bleeding edge. I've only had a cell phone for a year or so.









Oh, and that sig php code isn't quite working for me. What'd I do wrong?


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*Here is the newest edition of the Enigma P02a*

Lookin' good General! I still haven't decided if I want to cover up my drives or to leave them showing.


----------



## jla500

i have re routed a few cables since my 1st post in here a few days ago.

btw before i forgot to ask to join, so can i join the club?

anyways here is the new pic:









i routed my cpu power cable under the vid, network, and sound cards

and also routed my motherboard power cable behind the tray but i couldn't go all the way to the top of the case like i want.

which brings me to this question. Are motherboard cable extensions reliable?

When i get my new motherboard, CPU and cooler i will doing some other wire changes as well as adding a side fan and a 5.25 drive bay fan.

i will post pics of that when i get it but that wont be for like 2 weeks.

also i was wondering if i should just take out the front usb cables, because i never use them and it just makes it look worse lol.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Sooo...I just finished a long two-week overhaul of my Scout. I swapped the Antec Earthwatts 650 for a Corsair HX750W, which took about 20hrs to sleeve to my liking. I tore all of the old sleeving off of the case cables and re-sleeved it using the same MDPC-X sleeving that I used on the PSU. I swapped out the remaining original fans for new red R4s and two Xigmatek XLF-1455 fans. I cut out the crosshair in the front (no more SKUTE). I also added a Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus fan controller, a LiteOn BDROM drive, two aluminum dust filters for the side panel, and two red CCFLs (stealthed the switch into the bottom of the case front). I still have to order some new SATA cables that are the right length and sleeve those too.





































Mate, that is one smaaart build, your cable managment there is siick!









[EDIT: P.S. What dust filters/covers do you have there on your side panel? Looked back in _thread search_ but only saw when you had the holes cut and asking about dust filters, those are nice.







]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izdaari* 
I'll do that as soon as I acquire a digital camera. Except for computers, I'm not particularly bleeding edge. I've only had a cell phone for a year or so.









Oh, and that sig php code isn't quite working for me. What'd I do wrong?









I just copied and pasted exactly what you had into my preview and it worked.

What browser are you using? I noticed 'red' came up in red and the brackets -[ ]- are all coloured green, soo... I dunno!


----------



## GoodInk

@ *Enigma8750*

My covers look great! As soon as I get back to Honduras to my PC I'll post some pics of my covers installed, and thanks for the fast shipping again.


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy* 
I just copied and pasted exactly what you had into my preview and it worked.

What browser are you using? I noticed 'red' came up in red and the brackets -[ ]- are all coloured green, soo... I dunno!









Firefox 3.6.9, and it's a new Windows installation on a new PC too, one week old. That is a puzzler.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Sooo...I just finished a long two-week overhaul of my Scout. I swapped the Antec Earthwatts 650 for a Corsair HX750W, which took about 20hrs to sleeve to my liking. I tore all of the old sleeving off of the case cables and re-sleeved it using the same MDPC-X sleeving that I used on the PSU. I swapped out the remaining original fans for new red R4s and two Xigmatek XLF-1455 fans. I cut out the crosshair in the front (no more SKUTE). I also added a Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus fan controller, a LiteOn BDROM drive, two aluminum dust filters for the side panel, and two red CCFLs (stealthed the switch into the bottom of the case front). I still have to order some new SATA cables that are the right length and sleeve those too.





































Very nice work! Awesome sleeving and cable management.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izdaari* 
Firefox 3.6.9, and it's a new Windows installation on a new PC too, one week old. That is a puzzler.









Try copying it again from the first page, paste it into WordPad or Notepad, then copy that and paste it in your Signature box on your CP, see if that works.

Seems like you're picking up -more- in your copy somehow than just the basic lettering. Never had a problem with Firefox myself, my preferred browser.


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy* 
Try copying it again from the first page, paste it into WordPad or Notepad, then copy that and paste it in your Signature box on your CP, see if that works.

Seems like you're picking up -more- in your copy somehow than just the basic lettering. Never had a problem with Firefox myself, my preferred browser.









That worked! Thank you!


----------



## ydna666

Quote:










How did you come by those two awesome covers: (1) for the HD's and (2) beside the PSU?


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy* 
Mate, that is one smaaart build, your cable managment there is siick!









[EDIT: P.S. What dust filters/covers do you have there on your side panel? Looked back in _thread search_ but only saw when you had the holes cut and asking about dust filters, those are nice.







]

Thanks for the kind words. Here is a link to the filters.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
@ *Enigma8750*

My covers look great! As soon as I get back to Honduras to my PC I'll post some pics of my covers installed, and thanks for the fast shipping again.

You are very Welcome.. But thank God and the USPS.. All I did was give it to them.. and then Pray.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Thanks for the kind words. Here is a link to the filters.

Hey Different Question. How much Wire Sleeve did you use or buy for the job. I want to do a build and do the Sleeving but I don't know how much to buy.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of our Active members.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
How did you come by those two awesome covers: (1) for the HD's and (2) beside the PSU?

Me and Rockr69 build them special for Scouts.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hey Different Question. How much Wire Sleeve did you use or buy for the job. I want to do a build and do the Sleeving but I don't know how much to buy.

Its hard to say because I was working off of some of the leftovers from my wife's build first. I ordered a kit of the black plus 20m of the small gray. If I pretend that I didn't use the other stuff first, I say that I didn't use all of the kit or the gray. If I had sleeved the 8-pin and 24-pin connectors individually all of the way back to the PSU I would have used quite a bit more, but probably not all of it. Even after finishing this build I have quite a stockpile of leftovers going.

If you have a build in mind, I'd be happy to consult on the sleeving requirements.


----------



## Enigma8750

so maybe go with a meter per wire count the wire and save the excess. about 2 meters of shrink or 3? Oh who did you buy the materials from?


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You are very Welcome.. But thank God and the USPS.. All I did was give it to them.. and then Pray.










....YEAH,, for REAL ! ! ! { your lucky you didn't get a package as i did like for WHAT is showing in the pic's...
...and to think there were 2 Radiator's within this package ! ! !







. . .







. . .







. . .







}







>>>>>










mr-Charles . .









.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That doesn't look good. Anything damaged in the package?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
....YEAH,, for REAL ! ! ! { your lucky you didn't get a package as i did like for WHAT is showing in the pic's...
...and to think there were 2 Radiator's within this package ! ! !







. . .







. . .







. . .







}







>>>>>










mr-Charles . .









.

Good thing you took pics mr-Charles. That's complete BS! Kinda makes you not feel so angry at UPS. At least they're not the only ones destroying things.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
How did you come by those two awesome covers: (1) for the HD's and (2) beside the PSU?

I make them out of old Direct tv boxes. Though I've run in to a shortage of them, but I have others types of vented metal.


----------



## mr-Charles

...BY LUCK ! ! ! only had to straighten fin's for like an hour to 2, or so,







for upon the 240 RAD......







. . .
. . . thank goodness the guy wrapped each item within this box with bubble wrap = 1(ea) 240 Rad,
1(ea) 120 RAD, and 1(ea) MCP 355 pump with an XSPC Reservoir . . . . I was really shocked all item's
were in-tack & *ARE* in working condition.......sent him the pic's as well...... and so far both Rad's are
running Leak test; and NO leak's







. . . just gonna need to touch up the paint surface's a bit, for later...

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
so maybe go with a meter per wire count the wire and save the excess. about 2 meters of shrink or 3? Oh who did you buy the materials from?

Here's what you do E. Investigate this seller's wares here. These guys sell everything and since you're in 'ole Bamy shipping would probably be about three days. I usually get my orders from them in 5 days.


----------



## Enigma8750

Charlie.. You know I was thinking about using Motherboard Standoffs for that radiator Project we were discussing today.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Here's what you do E. Investigate this seller's wares here. These guys sell everything and since you're in 'ole Bamy shipping would probably be about three days. I usually get my orders from them in 5 days.


....







... WOW ! ! is that the price for a whole role of??? for showing of each different item??

*EDIT: nvm, just went ther and seen WHAT price is for . .* .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
...BY LUCK ! ! ! only had to straighten fin's for like an hour to 2, or so,







for upon the 240 RAD......







. . .
. . . thank goodness the guy wrapped each item within this box with bubble wrap = 1(ea) 240 Rad,
1(ea) 120 RAD, and 1(ea) MCP 355 pump with an XPSC Reservoir . . . . I was really shocked all item's
were in-tack & *ARE* in working condition.......sent him the pic's as well...... and so far both Rad's are
running Leak test; and NO leak's







. . . just gonna need to touch up the paint surface's a bit, for later...

mr-Charles . . .









.

Whew! Good for you man.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Charlie.. You know I was thinking about using Motherboard Standoffs for that radiator Project we were discussing today.

......







. . . . interesting.....







. . . . i didn't even think about's the use of that . . . . .







.........hmmmmm, now, ya got me thinking; " MODD-tyme, again"







.......{ like i don't have ENOUGH project's lingering for here...







}

[ maybe, THAT's WhY you have the "Star's" for upon your shoulder's ....







]

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Whew! Good for you man.


....Hey, I'll bet if you were to send me some Spud's from there, I would probably get them here as Potato = _*CHIP's*_ = . . .
. . . after all the Beating from the shipping and all . . . . .







.....







.....







.....







.....









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
......







. . . . interesting.....







. . . . i didn't even think about's the use of that . . . . .







.........hmmmmm, now, ya got me thinking; " MODD-tyme, again"







.......{ like i don't have ENOUGH project's lingering for here...







}

[ maybe, THAT's WhY you have the "Star's" for upon your shoulder's ....







]

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
....Hey, I'll bet if you were to send me some Spud's from there, I would probably get them here as Potato = _*CHIP's*_ = . . .
. . . after all the Beating from the shipping and all . . . . .







.....







.....







.....







.....









mr-Charles . . .









.

More like mashed from the looks of that box


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
More like *mashed* from the looks of that box










............







..........







...........







..........







...........







...........









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
...BY LUCK ! ! ! only had to straighten fin's for like an hour to 2, or so,







for upon the 240 RAD......







. . .
. . . thank goodness the guy wrapped each item within this box with bubble wrap = 1(ea) 240 Rad,
1(ea) 120 RAD, and 1(ea) MCP 355 pump with an XSPC Reservoir . . . . I was really shocked all item's
were in-tack & *ARE* in working condition.......sent him the pic's as well...... and so far both Rad's are
running Leak test; and NO leak's







. . . just gonna need to touch up the paint surface's a bit, for later...

mr-Charles . . .









.

I feel your pain, when I shipped my Scout to my APO in Honduras, it looked like it took a 10" drop.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I feel your pain, when I shipped my Scout to my APO in Honduras, it looked like it took a 10" drop.


. . . did ya get much damage for upon your case???

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Scouts are tough as nails... I bet it didn't even scratch it.


----------



## Bradey

i bet the hsf didn't look that good


----------



## Rockr69

I remember that. Bent it up a little but was still working after some straitening.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I remember that. Bent it up a little but was still working after some straitening.


Yep, HHD cage bent with both HDD's flopping around scratching up the window, one made it's way to the MB but couldn't see any damage. The V8's back rad was bent about 2 inches out, the mounts were mangled, the CPU and base plate have grooves in them. But after a bunch of bending I got it back together and overclocked it to 4.0GHz stable.


----------



## Enigma8750

OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


so maybe go with a meter per wire count the wire and save the excess. about 2 meters of shrink or 3? Oh who did you buy the materials from?


That is roughly what I did. Figure out how you are going to sleeve all of your cables (single or bundled) and then measure up the lengths you'll need. The small sleeve pretty much covers one PSU wire 1:1. The USB sleeve covers the front panel USB cables 1:1. The SATA covers the front panel audio, SATA cables or 5 PSU wires 1:1. You will loose some length if you stretch beyond these sizes. I usually add 10-15% extra just to be safe. It always helps to have more when you need it, rather than less. The MDPC-X kit comes with each of the different lengths of the above sizes of sleeving and more than enough heatshrink for all the sleeve included. This kit should be enough for a modest build IF you like all black. Each extra unit of small sleeving is 10m and I always purchase 1m of heatshrink per 10m of sleeving. It really works out well that way.


----------



## Enigma8750

*So Easy a CaveMan could do it..








*


----------



## Haleskater

whats the best way to install the Corsair H50 into this case? every time i install it it always managed to just knock my top side fan. im waiting for my artic silver to be delivered and i want to get it right first time when it comes. any ideas?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Thanks for the kind words. Here is a link to the filters.

Ah awesome thanks mate, +rep to you my man.









Black, Blue, Green and Red too, nice!

Can colour-coordinate with my LED fans now, woop!








And they're a steal at that price too, gonna get me a buncha these and just use the spares for when I'm running or hanging my head out the window in the car as a bug-catcher or something, 'cos these look smart.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*So Easy a CaveMan could do it..








*


What are you trying to say?


----------



## Bradey

your a cave man








everybody was thinking it


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
What are you trying to say?










The Cave man was my dumb ass. I feel like this dude when it come to Cable Sleeving.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
The Cave man was my dumb ass. I feel like this dude when it come to Cable Sleeving.


. . . .







...........







........







.............









{...oooO-K, just a side-note: shipped out the defective - HX750 this am;....cost me $11.00 to CA.







/
i'd better/_*like*_ to see a NEW one(hopefully) by next week....







}

mr-Charles . .









.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
. . . .







...........







........







.............









{...oooO-K, just a side-note: shipped out the defective - HX750 this am;....cost me $11.00 to CA.







/
i'd better/_*like*_ to see a NEW one(hopefully) by next week....







}

mr-Charles . .









.

They may surprise you. I sent back Mindy's because it was supposed to be 80+ silver but it was bronze (a little mis-advertising thing) they not only fixed it, they upped the watts to a 750.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay Guys..? What is this and what does it do.. ?


----------



## Enigma8750

If you quote it you are disquailfied.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It makes a lot of noise.


----------



## Striker36

its a ski lift... well the end that powers the whole thing OR! the chain drag for an old roller coaster


----------



## Enigma8750

It is a Roller Coaster Motor.. your right... Rep up.. Swiss Made..


----------



## imh073p

Ya i was thinking ski lift, doh!


----------



## hyujmn

Damn, I was gonna say roller coaster motor but you already divulged the answer


----------



## Trademark

Heres my complete build guys.

Just saving extra $ for my 2nd GTX 480 SC and SSD.

sorry bout the mess i did a quick cable management.


You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

Looks good G.. I like your cable management and the overall build quality is really really good. thanks for Sharing.. Love it.. great HafX


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Looks good G.. I like your cable management and the overall build quality is really really good. thanks for Sharing.. Love it.. great HafX

thanks man its a quick cable management going to fix it soon once i get my new top panel from CM








havent install a fan controller and new asus bluray combo... still waiting..


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey what is that plug cluster right in front of the video card. Like if you went toward the drive bays there is that Molex and looks like fan plugs there.. Looks to be some sort of Printed circuit board. Green with white plugs on it.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izdaari*


And me, Izzy (short for Isabel).










Hi Izzy!! Nice to have you here! We love people of the female persuasion (stopped saying ladies when my friend set me straight







), on a modders club. It's great to see someone that can do it herself instead of asking her S.O. or the geek down the street.









See, I never presume, because many of these guys have female avatars but you see how low the count is. We don't discriminate. As long as you have a Scout or used to, we appreciate your visiting.


----------



## Trademark

yah those are the nice additional features from Coolermaster. err i think its a extra usb/sata3/2 connection.. they copy the from corsair obsidian 800D. ask BriSleep he knows


----------



## Trademark

BriSleep thanks again man


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hi Izzy!! Nice to have you here! We love people of the female persuasion (stopped saying ladies when my friend set me straight







), on a modders club. It's great to see someone that can do it herself instead of asking her S.O. or the geek down the street.









See, I never presume, because many of these guys have female avatars but you see how low the count is. We don't discriminate. As long as you have a Scout or used to, we appreciate your visiting.










Thank you!









Well, I can build a PC and once in a while I even make a few bucks selling my services as a PC tech. But I have very little experience with overclocking and I'm a total n00b at case modding... so in those areas I have a lot to learn, and this looks like a great place to do it.

Gender is a limitation only if you let it be one. That goes for guys too!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


its a ski lift... well the end that powers the whole thing OR! the chain drag for an old roller coaster



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


It is a Roller Coaster Motor.. your right... Rep up.. Swiss Made..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ya i was thinking ski lift, doh!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


Damn, I was gonna say roller coaster motor but you already divulged the answer


Oh, you're all wrong! It's a very old sewage pump. The kind they used in London when they first invented sewer drains! Hmmmph!









I can't find the pump picture, Abbey Mills is one of the oldest sewage stations in England. Saw it on the discovery channel. It's a very beautifull building. You would never know its a Sewage Pump.

Here's the gauges: http://www.annandave.org/Instruments%201.JPG

Here's the outside, front door: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Abbeymillsdoor.JPG

This is a hinge. There are four of them on this door!








http://www.annandave.org/Hing%20close.JPG

Here's what tells you how deep in the [email protected]%*#^ you are. <Notice that's 5 letters, bet your filthy mind went straight to the other thing: http://www.annandave.org/depth%20gauge.JPG

This fine Chap invented it, he cleared the city of a problem that was killing thousands of people every month. The "Myasthma", (thought to be an airborne illness) was cleared up within a month or two: http://www.annandave.org/Bazalgette.JPG

The motherboard, aka, control panel: http://www.annandave.org/Instrument%20pannel.JPG

Info on the wooden water sewage mains: http://www.annandave.org/Wooden%20water%20mains.JPG

One of the original lines: http://www.annandave.org/Wooden%20water%20mains.JPG

The other end, same line: http://www.annandave.org/Wooden%20pipe%202.JPG

A "new" electric pump. The first one was fuel driven, creating steam, then into the mechanism & looked like an oil well pump: http://www.annandave.org/Motor.JPG

Fancy Decor for a waste station: http://www.annandave.org/Inside%201.JPG

Skylight: http://www.annandave.org/Lantern%20from%20below.JPG

How does all this relate to computers? This modern pump is very much like what we water coolers use but a lot bigger: http://www.annandave.org/Lantern%20from%20below.JPG

This is the Station: http://www.annandave.org/Abby%20Mill...embankment.JPG

Tower artwork, enlarge it & you can see the rain spouts are Gargoyles: http://www.annandave.org/Abby%20Mill...embankment.JPG

All those massive hinges: http://www.annandave.org/west%20door.JPG

Original design drawing: http://www.annandave.org/Abby%20Mills%20drawing.jpg

Old boiler room: http://www.annandave.org/Boiler%20room%202.JPG

This is where I got all that info, plus The Discover Channel without whom we'd never know the meaning of "Foisted on his own petard"

All this designing and very beautiful decor & it turned out that they didn't fix the problem, they just sucked the sewage up and dumped it further down stream. Making those people very sick!









Here's a video: http://videos.howstuffworks.com/disc...pump-video.htm

A list of videos: http://www.google.com/search?q=origi...ed=0CDoQqwQwBA

Edit: This is a Gondola Ski Lift @ Heavenly Valley, just west of us: http://www.flickr.com/photos/yorkie/445713153/

This is a chair lift: http://www.flickr.com/photos/yorkie/...n/photostream/

This is what you see at the top, if you're facing west, Lake Tahoe, second clearest lake in the world: http://www.flickr.com/photos/raybouk/3774391302

Can you tell I'm a little obsessed with skiing?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey what is that plug cluster right in front of the video card. Like if you went toward the drive bays there is that Molex and looks like fan plugs there.. Looks to be some sort of Printed circuit board. Green with white plugs on it.


What plug cluster E? The one that looks like Molex in the middle then toggle switches? I didn't see any green with white plugs?? If it's at the bottom of the optical drive cage it's the hot swap bays.

Only green I see is the power on, good signal LED?? On the top face of the case are USB, SATA (with this mobo, Sata 3), the 1394 plug (who uses firewire on a PC?? Microphone in, headphone out. The usual.







Do you see it here: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2988 ?? If not, can you screen shot it & circle it? Now you have me puzzled Boss. White plug in front of the mobo has to be hot swap. Ok, now I just saw a flash of green. Yes, those are hot swap bays & toggles to turn them on or lock them for transport.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


yah those are the nice additional features from Coolermaster. err i think its a extra usb/sata3/2 connection.. they copy the from corsair obsidian 800D. ask BriSleep he knows










Yeah, definitely Stolen, ahem something stuck in my throat, Borrowed from the 800D, Silverstone has them, someone got smart & put them on the side, much easier to reach, can't remember who. I think it was Antec with the new Armor series.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


BriSleep thanks again man










No problema Bro! Me alegro podrÃ*a ayudar.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izdaari*


I'll do that as soon as I acquire a digital camera. Except for computers, I'm not particularly bleeding edge. I've only had a cell phone for a year or so.









Oh, and that sig php code isn't quite working for me. What'd I do wrong?










Don't even expect me to touch that one. I was here about a month before I got it right!!









Yeah, great place to learn modding. Between all of us there's probably 50+ combined years of experience. My first mod was changing my Mac SE from a 68000 to a 68030. Funny thing was, it's a Mac SE super drive right, then they sold the add on chips for everything & if you changed out your 000 to a 030 it was an X model. So everyone changed just so they could have Mac SEX!!!





















I still have the Mac, takes about 20 minutes to boot, it's a whopping 8Ghz. Sold the X part though. No more SE-X!









Make money as a computer Tech?? You can really do that? Why am I here giving out free advice if I could make money doing it?? Something wrong there. How do you make money at this?


----------



## Trademark

heres a quick test of my new i7 930








i7 930 @4.0 Ghz 1.270v going to try 4.2 and up soon.
thanks again General E and BriSleep and everyone who help me out on components selections








CPU-Z Validation


----------



## BriSleep

Ummm, don't try to go past 4.5G's. Chips have a tendency to get all leaky in the lanes. Do you have the asus version of Vdroop on and have you watched the voltage during a burn test? Oh, your ram is running 1900? I know that's not the full running speed but it's around there when you look at it right?

Download Speccy & see what it says.

I'd say you got yourself a "drunken monkey" chip man!







Major congrats!

BTW, guys I'm off for a few hours. Gotta take care of Mindy.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ummm, don't try to go past 4.5G's. Chips have a tendency to get all leaky in the lanes. Do you have the asus version of Vdroop on and have you watched the voltage during a burn test?

I'd say you got yourself a "drunken monkey" chip man!







Major congrats!

thanks my friend so far so good man 1.270v i think is good for that i7 930 at 4.0GHz







so i guess i got a good batch# LOL


----------



## yuugotserved

dam i want to overclock mine to 4.0 too









asrock's x58 motherboard and its smart/oc tweaker and it's preset settings makes it super easy to overclock with just one click...

but do i still have to run tests for stability?


----------



## Trademark

yes u need to stress test using prime 95 and intelburn test. and software oc is not recommended even asus rampage III extreme has the best OC software to overclock but its not recommended u need to overclock using ur BIOS no exception. ask everyone here even the expert doesnt recommend software overclocking


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
yes u need to stress test using prime 95 and intelburn test. and software oc is not recommended even asus rampage III extreme has the best OC software to overclock but its not recommended u need to overclock using ur BIOS no exception. ask everyone here even the expert doesnt recommend software overclocking









of it's not software i think.

it's straight from the bios.. in bios for asrock, there are preset profiles: 3.0, 3.6, 4.0, 4.2. you just select it from bios and it tweaks bios automatically.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
of it's not software i think.

it's straight from the bios.. in bios for asrock, there are preset profiles: 3.0, 3.6, 4.0, 4.2. you just select it from bios and it tweaks bios automatically.

Asus rampage has that too. but like i said its not highly recommended u need to do trial and error to really have a stable overclock in bios. dont rely on preloaded bios overclock. not all components/cpu/motherboard has the same capability to overclock so the best way is to overclock manually.


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
whats the best way to install the Corsair H50 into this case? every time i install it it always managed to just knock my top side fan. im waiting for my artic silver to be delivered and i want to get it right first time when it comes. any ideas?

no answers for me?


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
no answers for me?









something like this


Waiting for the gtx 465 by Raspinudo, on Flickr


----------



## Haleskater

i couldnt even get mine to fit that way cos i have push/pull it feels like its gonna kink or something if i try and get mine the way urs is ...





with it set up like this ... its JUST hitting the side top fan. but when my artic silver comes i want to swap a few things around and dont want it touching it at all


----------



## K10

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...f-no-side.html


----------



## AverageGai

I see a lot of Scouts with the H50 and I'd like to ask a few questions about it.

Over time, when it degrades, will I see a lot higher temperatures that would warrant a purchase of a new cooler?

I've also heard that there's a chance of it leaking as time goes by. How worried should I be about this?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverageGai* 
I see a lot of Scouts with the H50 and I'd like to ask a few questions about it.

Over time, when it degrades, will I see a lot higher temperatures that would warrant a purchase of a new cooler?

I've also heard that there's a chance of it leaking as time goes by. How worried should I be about this?

Thanks guys!

it shouldn't degrade if you take care of your gear

no. but in the off chance it does (i only know of 2 and one of them was modded) Corsair will treat you right. (they replaced ALL of the one guys gear for free)

if your looking at the H50/70 you should do it. you wont regret it ,and imo its the best cooler for this case short of modding the crap out of it like i am


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
it shouldn't degrade if you take care of your gear

no. but in the off chance it does (i only know of 2 and one of them was modded) Corsair will treat you right. (they replaced ALL of the one guys gear for free)

if your looking at the H50/70 you should do it. you wont regret it ,and imo its the best cooler for this case short of modding the crap out of it like i am









Yeah, I already bought one a few months back when I saw that it was popular among the Scouts. I'm just a bit concerned as I recently heard that when it degrades, it has a chance of leaking.

As for taking care of it, what else should I be doing besides dusting off the radiator and not messing around with it?

Btw, how do I check if I'm officially a Scout? I posted pictures of my Scout a few months back and recently filled in that little link Enig posted.


----------



## Striker36

if you posted pictures you are one







the list is just a formality









for the H50. you should really have no problems with it. the degradation most likely comes from excessive ware and tare more than natural causes. its a closed system that should be good for quite a while if you keep it clean (once or twice a month depending on season is what i try and do with my computers in general) and dont swing it around by the pump. if you just set it and leave ti alone it should be fine.

keep the rad dust free (or close) and your temps should be fine. and the cooler should last many many hours under a normal work load

just looked it up and most places are saying it has a life expectancy of grater than 2 years. and the warranty should cover allot if not every thing in the event it does fail


----------



## PapaSmurf

Heck, they let me in and I don't even have a Scout.


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
if you posted pictures you are one







the list is just a formality









for the H50. you should really have no problems with it. the degradation most likely comes from excessive ware and tare more than natural causes. its a closed system that should be good for quite a while if you keep it clean (once or twice a month depending on season is what i try and do with my computers in general) and dont swing it around by the pump. if you just set it and leave ti alone it should be fine.

keep the rad dust free (or close) and your temps should be fine. and the cooler should last many many hours under a normal work load

just looked it up and most places are saying it has a life expectancy of grater than 2 years. and the warranty should cover allot if not every thing in the event it does fail

What are some signs of it needing to be replaced short of it leaking?

And thanks for all the help xD


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverageGai* 
Btw, how do I check if I'm officially a Scout? I posted pictures of my Scout a few months back and recently filled in that little link Enig posted.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6485924

Fourth up from the bottom of that list, it's on page 4. There're like 4 or 5 Member lists


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Heck, they let me in and I don't even have a Scout.

we kinda like nice guys that help out around here









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverageGai* 
What are some signs of it needing to be replaced short of it leaking?

And thanks for all the help xD

i honestly couldn't tell you. i had one for about a month but it never got used..... (i actually sold it to another scout XD)

not a problem. i like helping. what good is knowing something if you dont share with/teach the next batch of incoming people


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Heck, they let me in and I don't even have a Scout.











I have a Scout and I am not even in the club.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 









I have a Scout and I am not even in the club.









Well give us a pic and you're in, but you can post here anyway


----------



## Trademark

man i love the new corsair h70

look what i got i wonder if i can hit 4.0 at 1.2v








i7 930 @4.0 Ghz 1.204V
CPU-Z VALIDATION


----------



## Rockr69

Nice! Trademark


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Nice! Trademark

thx man wont be able to do it without guys from this club help... u guys help me out alot.


----------



## Enigma8750

Looks good G.. I loves that Overclock.. Nice work Scout.. I am gonna have to give you a promotion.. Tomorrow..


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
man i love the new corsair h70

look what i got i wonder if i can hit 4.0 at 1.2v








i7 930 @4.0 Ghz 1.204V
CPU-Z VALIDATION 









Man that's awesome. Nice overclock.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Looks good G.. I loves that Overclock.. Nice work Scout.. I am gonna have to give you a promotion.. Tomorrow..

thx man


----------



## Trademark

thanks Simtafa


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
man i love the new corsair h70

look what i got i wonder if i can hit 4.0 at 1.2v








i7 930 @4.0 Ghz 1.204V
CPU-Z VALIDATION 









WOW, only 1.9Vcore, you have an awesome chip there!







Nice low temps, thats the new H70, sweet. Nice work scout!


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


WOW, only 1.9Vcore, you have an awesome chip there!







Nice low temps, thats the new H70, sweet. Nice work scout!










thx man,
going to change the stock fan soon with scythe Gentle typhoon ap-15.
should lower my temp.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
thx man,
going to change the stock fan soon with scythe Gentle typhoon ap-15.
should lower my temp.

As long as you stay under 85c you should be fine for testing, it is very hard to use all that horse power with normal every day usage, even in the summer you may never see over 70c, sweet chip!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


i couldnt even get mine to fit that way cos i have push/pull it feels like its gonna kink or something if i try and get mine the way urs is ...





with it set up like this ... its JUST hitting the side top fan. but when my artic silver comes i want to swap a few things around and dont want it touching it at all


 Can you do the push/pull out the top?


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 








Can you do the push/pull out the top?









....doubt if that is possible withinside the SCOUT case; you would end up hitting the MoBo/CPU area of and for there is
no room for on the other side(under the handle portion) without doing some Heavy Modding to MAYBE acquire the fit......








. . . . IMHO, i just don't see it possible to deal with up there, sadly; but IT would be nice......









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


Yeah, I already bought one a few months back when I saw that it was popular among the Scouts. I'm just a bit concerned as I recently heard that when it degrades, it has a chance of leaking.

As for taking care of it, what else should I be doing besides dusting off the radiator and not messing around with it?

Btw, how do I check if I'm officially a Scout? I posted pictures of my Scout a few months back and recently filled in that little link Enig posted.


You are good.. I can assure you that you are on the list if you filled out that form. I need to figure out how to get that thing to post for me.. there is like this special code you have to put on the end of the string. and I keep forgetting.. but you are there.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*











I have a Scout and I am not even in the club.










yes you are..??


----------



## Enigma8750

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?...xV1Vwd2c&hl=en

Here ... See if your name is there.. IF not then add it.. its that simple

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of our Active members.*


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


As long as you stay under 85c you should be fine for testing, it is very hard to use all that horse power with normal every day usage, even in the summer you may never see over 70c, sweet chip!


oh thats good to know man 
thanks for the info


----------



## hubwub

Somebody that I game with is selling a 5870 for $300. Should I take it? Just asking.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?...xV1Vwd2c&hl=en

Here ... See if your name is there.. IF not then add it.. its that simple

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of our Active members.*


Hey Enigma, could you change the cooler on my scout from the 212+ to the H70? That way people can see that it does in fact work in the scout. I remember you saying to have you manually change it rather than us resubmitting.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
Somebody that I game with is selling a 5870 for $300. Should I take it? Just asking.

good price


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
good price









However, I want to go with an NVIDIA card. I want to get a 4xx series card. But a 5870 for $300 is hard to come by.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
However, I want to go with an NVIDIA card. I want to get a 4xx series card. But a 5870 for $300 is hard to come by.

honestly... i cant tell the difference between a 470 and a 5850... i have been using my project computer for a couple days now (just on a box XD) and at work i have a 5850 in my work station and for most stuff they are pretty even. sure bench marks will call me a lire but w/e to the casuals on stock clocks that arnt going for records one is as good as the other. i have a 470 because the price was right and i wanted PhyzX over eyephinity...

ati Vs. nVidia is like a mac VS PC fan boy war.... both have hight points and both have low. just weigh your pros and cons and make an informed decision..

however 300 bucks isint hard to argue with.

i hope that is articulated the way i want it too be... long day at work. about to take a nap before running over to the hospital. my friend is coming out of his second surgery tonight to repair some stuff


----------



## Trademark

both card(nvidia/ati) works great man its matter of price/performance. i would go ahead and grab it
if i were you but i already have gtx 480 sc and another 480 sc soon..


----------



## Trademark

also man u have to add more $$ if u wanna go with nvidia GTX 470... i believe they cost over $300+
u might mod ur optical/drivebay area with the 5870 if it was the original reference card.. unless its the new v2 from asus.... theres another brand that make a smaller size of radeon 5870 i forgot the name of the company LOL...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
also man u have to add more $$ if u wanna go with nvidia GTX 470... i believe they cost over $300+

my EVGA 470s were only 314 on the egg. with a bios flash or alittle hard work they can be SC editions too.

the 470s are actually priced quite well at the moment

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130550

sure its a sale price but its been their for almost a month.

EDIT: and EVGA is still one of the more expensive manufactures out their. get a PNY card and its like 320 OFF of sale


----------



## Enigma8750

Its Sapphire.. or nothing.. LOL


----------



## Striker36

not if you want nVidia..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Its Sapphire.. or nothing.. LOL

Never again. Worst combination of quality control, warranty, and customer service period.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
However, I want to go with an NVIDIA card. I want to get a 4xx series card. But a 5870 for $300 is hard to come by.

You are right about that.... Plus the power consumption is less.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Never again. Worst combination of quality control, warranty, and customer service period.

I have never had a Bad Sapphire card so you might be right about that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've had three of them that they refused to fix under warranty.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I've had three of them that they refused to fix under warranty.


that sux man so this is sapphire brand right?
i have to take a note of that to avoid dealing with them in future.


----------



## PapaSmurf

To be perfectly honest, if you have ANY ATI video card the chances of getting it repaired or replaced under warranty are slim compared to an nVidia card since AMD took over ATI. Some of the manufacturer's of ATI video cards make you pay shipping BOTH ways for a warranty repair PLUS a $25 or $30 processing fee. That isn't much of a warranty in my book. That's one of the reasons that EVGA video cards are so popular. They actually stand behind their products.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


To be perfectly honest, if you have ANY ATI video card the chances of getting it repaired or replaced under warranty are slim compared to an nVidia card since AMD took over ATI. Some of the manufacturer's of ATI video cards make you pay shipping BOTH ways for a warranty repair PLUS a $25 or $30 processing fee. That isn't much of a warranty in my book. *That's one of the reasons that EVGA video cards are so popular. They actually stand behind their products.*



and they are just sexy









my motherboard and GPUs look SO good together


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Somebody that I game with is selling a 5870 for $300. Should I take it? Just asking.


NO!, you should offer Brisleep $300 for his XFX 5870. I think he still has it and it has the second lifetime warranty, though I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. I think he does... PM him Hub..


----------



## Enigma8750

This Concert is dedicated to Rogue1266[MIA] last transmission: 05-30-10 and Strikers Friend. May God be with them both.

We Love you

  
 You Tube


----------



## Striker36

best LP ever made.... (imo).... wish you were here..... thanks E you just made my night. 
not to mention the guitar in the beginning... such a classic riff... every one i know knows it

now to go dig it out of the rack and dust off the turn table...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not even close. Dark Side Of The Moon is ten times better.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Not even close. Dark Side Of The Moon is ten times better.


i disagree.... its a grate album yes. but it docent have the depth of The Wall or Wish You Were Here.

still Pink Floyd is probably my all time favorite band.

followed closely behind by porcupine tree and Dream Theater...

but DT might not be the same on the next album as Avenges Seven Fold just stole the drummer semi pertinently apparently but i dont have much more info than that.....


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've worn out 2 of the albums, three 8 track tapes, 2 cassetes, and numerous CD's of DSOTM. Seeing them in 73 was a highlight of my concert going experience along with seeing the original Chicago.


----------



## Striker36

i would give just about any thing to have been able to see them when they were still pink floyd..... specifically the wall tour (earls court any one?)

i saw Roger watters in Boston last year but that just wasn't the same.


----------



## Enigma8750

NO.. its not the same.


----------



## Striker36

oh and the run like hell video is from the Earls Court performance i was speaking of in the last post.

edit: i was right. the last few. ARE from that show he keeps adding more! XD


----------



## Enigma8750

I miss Rogue and I hope the best for your Friend Striker.. This was for them.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I've worn out 2 of the albums, three 8 track tapes, 2 cassetes, and numerous CD's of DSOTM. Seeing them in 73 was a highlight of my concert going experience along with seeing the original Chicago.


You have got to be as old as me if you remember 8 track tapes.. My first Van Halen Album was on 8track


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You have got to be as old as me if you remember 8 track tapes.. My first Van Halen Album was on 8track


hey now... im only 20 and i have a few too. i have a couple Elvis 8-tracks and i think some queen lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

I turned 56 this year. I remember REEL to REEL tapes, dial telephones that were hard wired into the wall outlets, cars without seatbelts, 12 cent Twinkies, Studebaker cars, 20 cents a gallon gasoline that was pumped for you while they cleaned your windshield, and milk delivered to your door 3 times a week.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang!









I don't nomally go posting things I put in PM's but this is different. You all really should know this.

Special thanks to Trademark for pointing something out to me.









This is regarding the reference XFX 5870 I have for sale. Oh Rockr, put a special answer over there for you:
http://www.overclock.net/video/82007...l#post10713063

Here's the PM to tianh: 
Don't know if I PM'ed you but it does not fit in my wifes Scout!









An interesting tidbit I found out through Trademark is my mobo is a special order Evga Tri-Sli cause I got it through Digital Storm & they get these custom boards.







They're tweaked a bit. Like, all 3 video slots are 16x!









Mindy just has the New Egg version of the same board. My first slot is high, & the board is almost an inch wider overall. It's so high that if you use slot one, you can't use the X1 PCI-E slot, so, I guess it's like Rockrs mobo, the slot is high enough that it doesn't hit the drive cage, except a tiny bit on the bottom of the card, the bead where the two cages meet is where I dented it. Compare your slot one to that.

In Mindy's Scout it hits the drive cage right where you would put HDD #2.

Bri....

*Edit:* Yeah, my 5870 is now down to $300- here on OCN. I will post it other places before I drop the price again. I bet around Christmas time I could get $325- easy.

No, it doesn't have the Double lifetime warranty.







I sent my whole system back to Digital Storm, (Vreg was 110c on idle) included a list of things I wanted them to do. They did some but not the video stuff I wanted to add. In this time I didn't have a computer to register the card with. When I did try to register it, XFX said that it is covered by DS. So, as long as you don't make physical changes to it, part of XFX's particulars, then you could send it to me an I'd send it to DS and get it fixed.

One of the reasons I picked Evga, well, they kinda picked me too.







They have the lifetime warranty though, no questions asked. If you haven't flashed the bios with un-necessary stuff and you can put it back the way you got it cosmeticly they just RMA you.

G'night guys, it was a verrrrryyyy long day @ the house.


----------



## GoodInk

If you like Pink Floyd this just might be the best live DVD out there.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Alexossi79

Hi
Need advice . My gtx 275 act realy strange on system startup.
Fan is spining up on power up, after 1-2 sec slow down and spin up for half sec again . Didn't happen before . But it start few days ago and I just start wondering about RMA it .

What do u think?


----------



## GPiddy

I just got my scout and while it looks pretty cool,, man was it a ***** (female dog, damn cuss blocker!) to set up and manage cables. I dont even want to open the left side panel since it was so hard to close and thats a bad thing. I like to upgrade and have easy access to components and this certainly is not that case. I also am shocked that the red LEDs are so dim. its like they are barely on. I wouldn't have gotten a side windowed panel case if i didn't want to see in. I guess for the front fan that's not all bad since the dust filter must be thick. I'm having reservations on this case and may switch and that bums me a bit.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GPiddy* 
I just got my scout and while it looks pretty cool,, man was it a ***** to set up and manage cables. I dont even want to open the left side panel since it was so hard to close and thats a bad thing. I like to upgrade and have easy access to components and this certainly is not that case. I also am shocked that the red LEDs are so dim. its like they are barely on. I guess for the front fan that's not all bad since the dust filter must be thick. I'm having reservations on this case and may switch and that bums me a bit.

First show us some pics so that we can put the vast wealth of information to use in helping you to decide whether or not to stay with it. We love our Scouts here, but we also know if it doesn't work for someone it doesn't work.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GPiddy* 
I just got my scout and while it looks pretty cool,, man was it a ***** (female dog, damn cuss blocker!) to set up and manage cables. I dont even want to open the left side panel since it was so hard to close and thats a bad thing. I like to upgrade and have easy access to components and this certainly is not that case. I also am shocked that the red LEDs are so dim. its like they are barely on. I wouldn't have gotten a side windowed panel case if i didn't want to see in. I guess for the front fan that's not all bad since the dust filter must be thick. I'm having reservations on this case and may switch and that bums me a bit.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
First show us some pics so that we can put the vast wealth of information to use in helping you to decide whether or not to stay with it. We love our Scouts here, but we also know if it doesn't work for someone it doesn't work.

rocker is right. and if you fill out your system specs we can help even more (user CP)

that being said. this is a MID tower case. it was never intended to be a case for every use (look at the stuff us watercooling guys go through with it). as for your complaints. using a non-moduler PSU is going to leave you with allot of cables left over in ANY case this size and frankly the case is better than most with the management options for them. the lights are not that dim actually but the smoked window makes them appear dimmer as its not clear (duh...







) but that is easily remedied with making a new window (a few of us have and i think they look better clear) which i would be more than willing to help you out with if you like.

going back to the cables. what i would suggest is making a false floor to cover the PSU/gap from it to the HDD cage. then you can just stuff all the extra cables in their instead of behind the motherboard which will open up ALLOT of space and allow the back to slide on and off with ease.

again. post some pictures and we will be able to give more specific ideas and hopefully you will love your scout as much as the rest of us do


----------



## raspinudo

Stayed up until 5am after work last night.
But its all DONE!

First PC build ever is in the books!
Also, I hit my goal of scoring at least 4k in the FFXIV benchmark for 720p.


LowResBenchmark by Raspinudo, on Flickr

I am very happy


----------



## GPiddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
rocker is right. and if you fill out your system specs we can help even more (user CP)

that being said. this is a MID tower case. it was never intended to be a case for every use (look at the stuff us watercooling guys go through with it). as for your complaints. using a non-moduler PSU is going to leave you with allot of cables left over in ANY case this size and frankly the case is better than most with the management options for them. the lights are not that dim actually but the smoked window makes them appear dimmer as its not clear (duh...







) but that is easily remedied with making a new window (a few of us have and i think they look better clear) which i would be more than willing to help you out with if you like.

going back to the cables. what i would suggest is making a false floor to cover the PSU/gap from it to the HDD cage. then you can just stuff all the extra cables in their instead of behind the motherboard which will open up ALLOT of space and allow the back to slide on and off with ease.

again. post some pictures and we will be able to give more specific ideas and hopefully you will love your scout as much as the rest of us do

I will certainly post pictures soon and thanks for the encouragement. I live in NYC and have no garage or basement to have a workbench or area to do serious window side panel cutting nor do i have the equipment or room to store it. So unfortunately, that's not an option. I guess i figure if I need to mod the case and buy 1) a window kit 2) red cathodes so i can actually see the inside 3) case side panel filters 4) an extra fan or two all those costs add up to have a case with harder to manage cabling. I know its possible but I keep wondering if I should have just picked up the Lancool PC-K62. It has all the extras i mention, and i ALMOST like the looks of it better than the Scout. I went with Scout cause i do like the look better and figured the cabling wouldn't be too bad. I never factored in the extra $ and time to get it to where i wanted it. So that's just my thoughts right now. Scout's great, but maybe i should switch to the lancool, save some bucks, time, and have easier access to my components. Am I crazy?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GPiddy* 
I will certainly post pictures soon and thanks for the encouragement. I live in NYC and have no garage or basement to have a workbench or area to do serious window side panel cutting nor do i have the equipment or room to store it. So unfortunately, that's not an option. I guess i figure if I need to mod the case and buy 1) a window kit 2) red cathodes so i can actually see the inside 3) case side panel filters 4) an extra fan or two all those costs add up to have a case with harder to manage cabling. I know its possible but I keep wondering if I should have just picked up the Lancool PC-K62. It has all the extras i mention, and i ALMOST like the looks of it better than the Scout. I went with Scout cause i do like the look better and figured the cabling wouldn't be too bad. I never factored in the extra $ and time to get it to where i wanted it. So that's just my thoughts right now. Scout's great, but maybe i should switch to the lancool, save some bucks, time, and have easier access to my components. Am I crazy?

the K62 IS a nice case... but i like my scout better







.

i know their are more than a couple of us that would be willing to make you a window to replace the stock (hell ill do it for the cost of parts/shipping).

cathodes tend to look pink over time and im just not a huge fan of them but RED LEDS are forever and throw a more consistent light over the case. but i like the idea of more light









and filters are a nice cheap solution to an annoying problem. if i were to use them (i dont cus i think they are ugly) i would get THIS or something similar









the scout group is one of the best on OCN. if you have a problem with most of your stuff some one here knows the answer or at the very least where to find it. i hope you chose to stick with the scout


----------



## GPiddy

i just updated my sig so you can see my specs currently.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GPiddy* 
i just updated my sig so you can see my specs currently.

Do it here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem or people will scold you


----------



## GPiddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Do it here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem or people will scold you









Thanks. i was wondering how you all did that format!


----------



## simtafa

Look at my newest toy. Unfortunately, I don't get to open the box 'till Saturday. It's my birthday.














I am the kind of guy who don't like surprises because people suck at buying you a useful gift. Not even kidding, one time I got a flower pot. Sorry, I am a logical person. Anyway, so I told my wife about this graphics card. She told me purchased it. She will gift-wrap it, though.







I will post pictures once I install it and maybe some benchmarks.

P.S.: My birthday is on 20th but they decided to have the party this Saturday.
P.S2.:I freaking hate UPS. The package was smashed. see right top corner.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Stayed up until 5am after work last night.
But its all DONE!

First PC build ever is in the books!
Also, I hit my goal of scoring at least 4k in the FFXIV benchmark for 720p.


LowResBenchmark by Raspinudo, on Flickr

I am very happy

I feel ya. My scout is the first PC I ever built. I know exactly how you feel. Nice setup, btw.


----------



## yuugotserved

hmm what other good benchmark programs are there besides 3dmark.

are they all here?
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Benchmar...mo%27s_c6.html


----------



## yuugotserved

is this a good score?


----------



## K10

You guys wonna share some input?

I don't mind if you don't say anything here or there but please vote. Reasoning would be nice though.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...f-no-side.html


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
You guys wonna share some input?

I don't mind if you don't say anything here or there but please vote. Reasoning would be nice though.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...f-no-side.html

I just voted for the side fan and 92 mm hsf. IMO, Though I recommend you connect the side fan with a fan controller. This way you can eliminate the noise to a some point.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simtafa* 
I just voted for the side fan and 92 mm hsf. IMO, Though I recommend you connect the side fan with a fan controller. This way you can eliminate the noise to a some point.

Getting it in a nzxt phantom which has a built in fan controller


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Getting it in a nzxt phantom which has a built in fan controller









Hahahah!!! I just looked at the pictures of the case not the specs. Nice case man. Good luck.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simtafa* 
P.S.: My birthday is on 20th but they decided to have the party this Saturday.

Hooray for having the best birthday. Everyone knows that people born on Sept 20 are super awesome







.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Hooray for having the best birthday. Everyone knows that people born on Sept 20 are super awesome







.

dude...that's my birthday too! no joke

Believe it or not my older sister, too, shares this birthday. We are 2 years and 6 minutes apart.


----------



## Obito Ishii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Stayed up until 5am after work last night.
But its all DONE!

First PC build ever is in the books!
Also, I hit my goal of scoring at least 4k in the FFXIV benchmark for 720p.


LowResBenchmark by Raspinudo, on Flickr

I am very happy


Very nice work on your build. I know how it goes when putting your 1st built together, I recently did mine ^^. Then about 7 hours on the cable management lol. Glad to see another FFXIV player on this forum ^^. Are you also doing the open Beta? <~ Battle Angel, Selbina Server, Gridania. My friend just ordered me the EVGA GTX 460 FTW, I'll post my result once I get it.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Hooray for having the best birthday. Everyone knows that people born on Sept 20 are super awesome







.

Yes indeed. No man, you are awesome.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
dude...that's my birthday too! no joke

Believe it or not my older sister, too, shares this birthday. We are 2 years and 6 minutes apart.

Happy birthday, brother... My sister's birthday on August 20th. My father's is on September 15th. It's crazy. My best friend's is September 3rd. I like September more than any other month.


----------



## Trademark

hello everyone
just wanna share the result of my new stable 4.0Ghz 17hours test Prime 95 with 0 error
thanks to everyone who help me out.








now time to play some games


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is Wire Management at it's best.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Stayed up until 5am after work last night.
But its all DONE!

First PC build ever is in the books!
Also, I hit my goal of scoring at least 4k in the FFXIV benchmark for 720p.


LowResBenchmark by Raspinudo, on Flickr

I am very happy

Nice, new Box, new goals with new box!, you are in the zone my friend, way to go


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simtafa* 
Look at my newest toy. Unfortunately, I don't get to open the box 'till Saturday. It's my birthday.














I am the kind of guy who don't like surprises because people suck at buying you a useful gift. Not even kidding, one time I got a flower pot. Sorry, I am a logical person. Anyway, so I told my wife about this graphics card. She told me purchased it. She will gift-wrap it, though.







I will post pictures once I install it and maybe some benchmarks.

P.S.: My birthday is on 20th but they decided to have the party this Saturday.
P.S2.:I freaking hate UPS. The package was smashed. see right top corner.

Nice 460! Happy birthday! 3 day's before mine







, ya they ruined the box, but did you check the card? Thats more important.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Getting it in a nzxt phantom which has a built in fan controller









Wow, that is some box. I just checked that thing out, very nice, they thought about everything.
What color are you getting? Are you going to water cool it through the top?


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
hello everyone
just wanna share the result of my new stable 4.0Ghz 17hours test Prime 95 with 0 error
thanks to everyone who help me out.








now time to play some games









Very Nice loads and temps, Congrats!


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Here is Wire Management at it's best.










Yes sir, very clean.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Wow, that is some box. I just checked that thing out, very nice, they thought about everything.
What color are you getting? Are you going to water cool it through the top?

white, going H50. Not "true" water cooling.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Nice 460! Happy birthday! 3 day's before mine







, ya they ruined the box, but did you check the card? Thats more important.

Thanks a bunch. By far it is the best birthday.







Yeah, the first thing I opened it up. I checked the card to see if it has any damage. I couldn't find any physical damage. I am hoping there won't be a problem after I install it. Something is weird about the card, though. Evga web site didn't accept the serial number that is on the card and on the box. I am doing the register thing manually with a customer support representative. I hope they won't screw me up. Also I noticed something on Newegg. Same card comes with an adapter mini-HDMI to HDMI. I got an actual HDMI cable. One end is mini-HDMI, other end is HDMI but it is 6 ft. long. WEIRD. I am still happy, though.


----------



## raspinudo

hey need some help guys.
windows 7 isn't really wanting to boot consistently
sometimes i get an error upon start up
"disk-read error, press ctrl alt del to restart"

Should I try to reinstall?
Please help guys, I just want it so that when I boot the machine it just goes to windows 7 automatically without a hitch.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## raspinudo

reset the bios settings to default, and reinstalled windows 7/
still gives the error "A disk read error has occurred, press control alt del to restart".

any help would be appreciated.

it usually takes three tries to get windows to boot up


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
hmm what other good benchmark programs are there besides 3dmark.

are they all here?
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Benchmar...mo%27s_c6.html

Dude, there are loads of them. Heaven 2.1, last I saw 2.2 was still Glitchy. Far Cry2, COP (call of Pripyat), PM me if you want a big list. I'm tired can't think right now. Oh BAA, Batman Arkham Assylum.

When I did it, I got most of them here: http://www.overclock.net/newreply.ph...ply&p=10716854
They also have results that compare to your system so you can see what youre running at. Oh, I don't like FutureMark, they make you pay for Everything!









@ Y'all. Got a truck rented for the weekend. The move is on!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
dude...that's my birthday too! no joke

Believe it or not my older sister, too, shares this birthday. We are 2 years and 6 minutes apart.

Heh! Mine is/ was on the 12th. My sisters is Nov 11th. I was born on my cousins birthday & when my cousin had a son, it was on my sisters birthday. My sister & my other cousin gave birth to thier first child on the same day, they were put in the same room & didn't even know it untill my mom showed up & pulled the curtain back!







Chris's is on the 30th and my best female friend in high school was on the 20th!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
hello everyone
just wanna share the result of my new stable 4.0Ghz 17hours test Prime 95 with 0 error
thanks to everyone who help me out.

now time to play some games









Ok Enigma, where is it??
You want to What Games??????


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
hey need some help guys.
windows 7 isn't really wanting to boot consistently
sometimes i get an error upon start up
"disk-read error, press ctrl alt del to restart"

Should I try to reinstall?
Please help guys, I just want it so that when I boot the machine it just goes to windows 7 automatically without a hitch.

Any help is appreciated.

Get a copy of Seatools for dos. Boot the computer using whatever media you put it on and run the short test. At the end of the test it will confirm the error and ask if you want to fix. Do the fix, boot your with your Win 7 disk select repair and run the startup repair. You should be good to go. Happened to me with my 500GB Barracuda. Smooth sailing ever since.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok Enigma, where is it??
You want to What Games??????









i like to try diablo 3 and Crysis2 if they ever release it
right now i have sc2/crysis/metro 2033/just cause2/battleforge.
heres the result of my new build man really appreciate all the help.


You Tube


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
reset the bios settings to default, and reinstalled windows 7/
still gives the error "A disk read error has occurred, press control alt del to restart".

any help would be appreciated.

it usually takes three tries to get windows to boot up

Maybe it's storage or hard drive failure only time I saw those error is when my hd starting to get bad since u did fresh install and bios reset I think it's have to do with ur storage drive


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
hey need some help guys.
windows 7 isn't really wanting to boot consistently
sometimes i get an error upon start up
"disk-read error, press ctrl alt del to restart"

Should I try to reinstall?
Please help guys, I just want it so that when I boot the machine it just goes to windows 7 automatically without a hitch.

Any help is appreciated.

After running Seatools open up the case and check the cables to all of your drives. Unplug each of them (one at a time), inspect them for damage, and then plug them back in and verify that they click in securely.

Then boot up the system, download HDTune (the free version is fine), install it, then go to the HEALTH tab to see if anything is highlighted. If anything is, post that information back here.

Also, please provide the EXACT model number of your hard drive (or drives).


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Get a copy of Seatools for dos. Boot the computer using whatever media you put it on and run the short test. At the end of the test it will confirm the error and ask if you want to fix. Do the fix, boot your with your Win 7 disk select repair and run the startup repair. You should be good to go. Happened to me with my 500GB Barracuda. Smooth sailing ever since.

there actually was no error when I ran the test.
I accidentally had rearranged the boot priority, once I changed it back to CD>HDD>removable(stock setting). It has seemed to load up ok.

ill update if any more problems arise


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
there actually was no error when I ran the test.
I accidentally had rearranged the boot priority, once I changed it back to CD>HDD>removable(stock setting). It has seemed to load up ok.

ill update if any more problems arise

thats good to hear.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


there actually was no error when I ran the test. 
I accidentally had rearranged the boot priority, once I changed it back to CD>HDD>removable(stock setting). It has seemed to load up ok.

ill update if any more problems arise


I did that too.. boy that was a tough fix.. who would have thought that the boot sequence changed in the Bios.. Took me 3 hours to fix.


----------



## Enigma8750

Nice Number G Daddy...Trademark


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I did that too.. boy that was a tough fix.. who would have thought that the boot sequence changed in the Bios.. Took me 3 hours to fix.










thanks enigma, I feel like a bit less of a doofus now.









new copy of norton 360(I already have one of the uses on my laptop, and the other on my brothers HP desktop)=$80, hours of frustration to find a simple solution= priceless.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Nice Number G Daddy...Trademark


thanks man maybe next month ill try 4.2 or 4.4 i have a feeling i can still hit 4.4 at 1.275 or maybe 1.3+volt








im tempting to try watercooling LOL.. but i'm too affraid of water leaking... ( i know i know i have h70 lol)


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


thanks man maybe next month ill try 4.2 or 4.4 i have a feeling i can still hit 4.4 at 1.275 or maybe 1.3+volt








im tempting to try watercooling LOL.. but i'm too affraid of water leaking...


now that this thing is all together.

what programs do you guys use for measuring CPU/GPU temps and stuff so I can let you know how my h50 configuration works out, along with my two gentletyphoon ap13's both intaking on the side.


----------



## Trademark

wow guys i have a warning in hd tune pro under health status
"(0A)Spin Retry Count 100 | 100 | 97 | 30 Warning"


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


now that this thing is all together.

what programs do you guys use for measuring CPU/GPU temps and stuff so I can let you know how my h50 configuration works out, along with my two gentletyphoon ap13's both intaking on the side.


aww bro why ap13? u can go for ap14 or ap15 its so much better ap13 is weaker compare to stock







( unless ur using that on case eg. side panel, not for the push/pull configuration then ur okay.

heres a program i use 
For CPU=CPUID CPU-Z
For GPU =GPU-Z 
For Temp Monitoring = Realtemp/Core Temp/CPUID HWMonitor/
For Benchmarking=PCMark Vantage/3DMark Vantage Pro/3DMark06/Heaven Benchmark/Just Cause 2 Benchmark
For Stress Testing=Everest Ultimate Edition/OCCT/Prime 95/LinX/IntelBurnTest/
For GPU Fan Control=EVGA Precision and MSI AfterBurner.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


wow guys i have a warning in hd tune pro under health status
"(0A)Spin Retry Count 100 | 100 | 97 | 30 Warning"


Start backing up the data on that drive and be prepared to replace it as it will probably fail in the near future. This is one of the more serious SMART warnings and is classified as CRITICAL.

Quote:



Count of retry of spin start attempts. This attribute stores a total count of the spin start attempts to reach the fully operational speed (under the condition that the first attempt was unsuccessful). An increase of this attribute value is a sign of problems in the hard disk mechanical subsystem.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


thanks enigma, I feel like a bit less of a doofus now.









new copy of norton 360(I already have one of the uses on my laptop, and the other on my brothers HP desktop)=$80, hours of frustration to find a simple solution= priceless.


Don't Use Norton.. Its a resource Hog. Get AVG Free version and Mal-ware Bytes.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Start backing up the data on that drive and be prepared to replace it as it will probably fail in the near future. This is one of the more serious SMART warnings and is classified as CRITICAL.


its cool man i fix it its just a loose cable








thanks for the help though. im glad i check my sata cable lol its just a bit loose


----------



## Trademark

Ras
Just use Microsoft Essentials its free and make sure u have a Malwarebytes too thats all u need








dont spend cash on junk norton software.
right now im using kaspersky because i got it for free on my Asus rampage III extreme as a bundle. otherwise ill use microsoft essentials...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


Ras
Just use Microsoft Essentials its free and make sure u have a Malwarebytes too thats all u need 








dont spend cash on junk norton software.
right now im using kaspersky because i got it for free on my Asus rampage III extreme as a bundle. otherwise ill use microsoft essentials...


Microsoft essentials here too


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea... I am using both right now.. Microsoft Essentials on one and AVG on the other.. They both keep the buggers away pretty damned good. Plus if you really want to get Goofy with it add No Script 2.0.3 to the Firefox.. That is the MOJO


----------



## Trademark

i agree MS Essentials is super fast and small program. i highly recommend it .


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Microsoft essentials here too


yah man same here but i got a free Full version Kaspersky from my board so i decided to use that for a year then ill switch back to ms essentials.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Don't Use Norton.. Its a resource Hog. Get AVG Free version and Mal-ware Bytes.


Avoid AVG. It's less resource hungry but about as effective as not having ANYTHING at all. Avast Home Free, Avira Free, or Microsoft Security Essentials are much more effective than AVG free is and aren't resource hungry. AVG Free is basically nothing more than an On Demand Scanner much like the free version of MalwareBytes is and does NOT provide full time on access protection like Avast, Avira, or MSE do.

Friends don't let friends run AVG or Norton.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


its cool man i fix it its just a loose cable








thanks for the help though. im glad i check my sata cable lol its just a bit loose










Keep an eye on it though. It could still be going bad and if so the number or retry counts will go up. If it does, you'll want to replace the drive.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Avoid AVG. It's less resource hungry but about as effective as not having ANYTHING at all. Avast Home Free, Avira Free, or Microsoft Security Essentials are much more effective than AVG free is and aren't resource hungry. AVG Free is basically nothing more than an On Demand Scanner much like the free version of MalwareBytes is and does NOT provide full time on access protection like Avast, Avira, or MSE do.

Friends don't let friends run AVG or Norton.

Keep an eye on it though. It could still be going bad and if so the number or retry counts will go up. If it does, you'll want to replace the drive.


i will thanks man going to get a much better storage soon and a good ssd anyway so im not really worry about it. its just a cheap Hard drive storage i got from frys electronic mark as refurb







not planning on using it permanently..


----------



## Trademark

General E
is this any good?
its just for my windows... so i figure maybe 60gb is more than enough?

  http://www.amazon.com/Patriot-Inferno-2-5-Inch-Support-PI60GS25SSDR/dp/B003XU6GGG/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1284778953&sr=8-1-fkmr1
 or 
  http://www.amazon.com/Patriot-Inferno-2-5-Inch-Support-PI120GS25SSDR/dp/B003XU6GG6/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1284779164&sr=1-1


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Start backing up the data on that drive and be prepared to replace it as it will probably fail in the near future. This is one of the more serious SMART warnings and is classified as CRITICAL.


 Thanks PapaSmurf, thats good to know! In 18 years I never loss a HDD and I lost 2 in the last 4 months. +rep


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Thanks PapaSmurf, thats good to know! In 18 years I never loss a HDD and I lost 2 in the last 4 months. +rep


If that's the case you should also check the data cables as well as the PSU. Apart from physical damage such as dropping them, etc., unstable power is the leading cause of hard drive failures followed by heat.


----------



## linkin93

Redid my cable management. new HDD









What a mess:










Took me a while to get the cover on:










Guts:










Guts again:










Side panel back on:


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Redid my cable management. new HDD









What a mess:










Took me a while to get the cover on:










Guts:










Guts again:










Side panel back on:











Look nice


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
General E
is this any good?
its just for my windows... so i figure maybe 60gb is more than enough?

http://www.amazon.com/Patriot-Infern...3&sr=8-1-fkmr1

or
http://www.amazon.com/Patriot-Infern...4779164&sr=1-1


Now you are just Teasing me G... I love the Patriot Inferno series.. The 60 would be great and the 120 would be suPer BAd.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Now you are just Teasing me G... I love the Patriot Inferno series.. The 60 would be great and the 120 would be suPer BAd.










what about this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148348
i like to use my sata III on my asus rampage III extreme. is this the fastest ssd right now?

i decided to get a nice ssd first before my 2nd gtx 480 SC







would really appreciate it man if u can link me the best 60-120+gb SSD


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
aww bro why ap13? u can go for ap14 or ap15 its so much better ap13 is weaker compare to stock







( unless ur using that on case eg. side panel, not for the push/pull configuration then ur okay.

heres a program i use
For CPU=CPUID CPU-Z
For GPU =GPU-Z
For Temp Monitoring = Realtemp/Core Temp/CPUID HWMonitor/
For Benchmarking=PCMark Vantage/3DMark Vantage Pro/3DMark06/Heaven Benchmark/Just Cause 2 Benchmark
For Stress Testing=Everest Ultimate Edition/OCCT/Prime 95/LinX/IntelBurnTest/
For GPU Fan Control=EVGA Precision and MSI AfterBurner.

Yeah they are for the side window.
My system is booting now, it just gives the occassional retry error, but always boots on second try. But ill definitely be grabbing a nice new HDD when I have some extra cash

When I do that Ill have to figure out an easy way to do a full transfer so I don't have to reinstall everything.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 
Redid my cable management. new HDD









What a mess:










Took me a while to get the cover on:










Guts:










Guts again:










Side panel back on:










Looks awesome, where did you get that OCN case badge?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
what about this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148348
i like to use my sata III on my asus rampage III extreme. is this the fastest ssd right now?

i decided to get a nice ssd first before my 2nd gtx 480 SC







would really appreciate it man if u can link me the best 60-120+gb SSD









Yes that Crucial is one of the top performing drives at this time. A very good buy.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Yeah they are for the side window.
My system is booting now, it just gives the occassional retry error, but always boots on second try. But ill definitely be grabbing a nice new HDD when I have some extra cash

When I do that Ill have to figure out an easy way to do a full transfer so I don't have to reinstall everything.

Acronis True Image. Go to the Seagate support site and download the free version from them. It can clone your original hard drive to the new one.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Looks awesome, where did you get that OCN case badge?

You can sign up for a free OCN applique via this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post10676568

You can order them from this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...appliques.html


----------



## Trademark

Hi everyone,
I'm debating between the CrucialÂ® RealSSD™ C300 or the Patriot Inferno i might just get a 60+gb capacity do u guys think its good enough size for windows and sc2 game?
if not ill get a bigger size maybe 120+ but if 60 is enough i rather get that and get a 2tb storage..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You can sign up for a free OCN applique via this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post10676568

You can order them from this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...appliques.html

Thanks for passing that on Papa. +rep


----------



## Trademark

+1 to Papa thx man i might order that applique. i got a nice one from asus rampage III extreme might put it in other side panel. and use the ocn on my clear side panel.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem guys. I just ran across the link to the free one while looking for the other one. Decided to sign up for the free one myself for my work in progress rig.


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Acronis True Image. Go to the Seagate support site and download the free version from them. It can clone your original hard drive to the new one.

thanks for the help man. I didn't know what the disk read error was really signifying so I'm glad you pointed out that the HDD is slowly dying.
I may just go order a 40gb corsair SSD(280/270 read/write speeds!) for about $140, and copy everything to that since all I have is programs right now and no files yet really. Then pick up a 1tb WD for about $80 and install that as well.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That wouldn't be a bad way to go. It would definitely be peppier than it is now.


----------



## Rockr69

40 years ago a legend passed from this plane. Join me in the revelry of a man gone from us, but not ready to be forgotten. I give you Mr. Jimi Hendricks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hSW6...ayer_embedded#!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I just watched three different biography programs on him yesterday. Quite an amazing talent.


----------



## Striker36

i need some suggestions for an SSD... i would like it as an OS drive so their is no need to be big.

help please


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You can sign up for a free OCN applique via this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post10676568

You can order them from this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...appliques.html


 PapaSmurf, you are full of wisdom and a great help! +Reps


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


Hi everyone,
I'm debating between the CrucialÂ® RealSSDâ„¢ C300 or the Patriot Inferno i might just get a 60+gb capacity do u guys think its good enough size for windows and sc2 game?
if not ill get a bigger size maybe 120+ but if 60 is enough i rather get that and get a 2tb storage..


 60Gb should be fine for W7 and a few programs and maybe a game or two, alot of Intel X25-V 40Gb are being used with no problems.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


60Gb should be fine for W7 and a few programs and maybe a game or two, alot of Intel X25-V 40Gb are being used with no problems.


thats what i was thinking for the storage side but im really just not sure who is making a quality drive at the moment...

EDIT: Oh and i would just like to mention that in the original trilogy Han SHOOTS SECOND...


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


thanks for the help man. I didn't know what the disk read error was really signifying so I'm glad you pointed out that the HDD is slowly dying. 
I may just go order a 40gb corsair SSD(280/270 read/write speeds!) for about $140, and copy everything to that since all I have is programs right now and no files yet really. Then pick up a 1tb WD for about $80 and install that as well.


 That SSD will be the best upgrade you ever made, they are so smoking fast!







Problem you will never want to go back to a HDD


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


40 years ago a legend passed from this plane. Join me in the revelry of a man gone from us, but not ready to be forgotten. I give you Mr. Jimi Hendricks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hSW6...ayer_embedded#!


 Oh yaa, Just love Jimi, Thanks for that, Now I am looking for some more of his tunes.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i need some suggestions for an SSD... i would like it as an OS drive so their is no need to be big.

help please


 Newegg has the Intel X25-V 40Gb for $100 bones shipped,http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...d=1&name=Intel
alot of peeps are leaning toward the Crucial C300 but the fastest of the C300 is the higher 256GB, for $600 buckaroos http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...l%20Technology

For fast boots, s/w loads and random 4k read and write and that what W7 does is read 4k and under alot, you would be very happy with the $100 Intel X25-V.


----------



## Striker36

thats another one that was on my list to check out. thanks for that H +rep for you


----------



## Striker36

how about this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820167025

Intel X25-V. been reading good things about it and the price is about right for me


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


thats what i was thinking for the storage side but im really just not sure who is making a quality drive at the moment...

EDIT: Oh and i would just like to mention that in the original trilogy Han SHOOTS SECOND...


 Right now it has boiled down too the controllers for the drives.
Sandforce 1200 controllers are in the OCZ Vertex 2 & the Gskill Phoenix drives.
Intel controllers in the Intel drives.....durr








Marvel controllers in the Crucial all flavors of the C300 series
Any one of these 3 you will do fine, just find your price range, size and what company you would prefer to buy from and trust the most.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


how about this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820167025

Intel X25-V. been reading good things about it and the price is about right for me


 Yeah thats in the sweet spot right now, as far as price and size.
I have one for 6 months and it still smoking fast, the seek times are crazy fast.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


thats another one that was on my list to check out. thanks for that H +rep for you


As you know I'm all about the bang for your buck and I've been looking at all the options for under $150 and this is my choice; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227542


----------



## Striker36

i was looking at them too rocker.... but im not a huge fan of OCZ as every thing i buy for them (or other ppl i know) seems to die in 6 months...


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i was looking at them too rocker.... but im not a huge fan of OCZ as every thing i buy for them (or other ppl i know) seems to die in 6 months...

Yeah just go to the forums of the companies that you want to buy from and see how there newest customers feel at the moment


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
As you know I'm all about the bang for your buck and I've been looking at all the options for under $150 and this is my choice; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227542

That a good drive they selling 1000's of them, they can be a bit finicky with updates and mobo fussy, but most swear by them.


----------



## H969

Has anyone used this tool for case mods?, looks cool but that could be deciving.
Thats cheaper that buying hole saws for every size hole?

http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/76011b.html


----------



## Striker36

yes... they work grate but take FOREVER i have a pair in my toolbox from when i was cutting stuff for my airplane. but they rarely get used over a dremel


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not in about 20 years. Slow and will wear your hand out very quickly. Also difficult to make long straight cuts.


----------



## Enigma8750

You only need a 4 1/2 inch from lowes..

This is the one I use...









But if you have patients you can really cut some tight corners with some nibblers.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
what about this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148348
i like to use my sata III on my asus rampage III extreme. is this the fastest ssd right now?

i decided to get a nice ssd first before my 2nd gtx 480 SC







would really appreciate it man if u can link me the best 60-120+gb SSD










This is the Fastest SSD on the market I believe for SSD Sata III


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
As you know I'm all about the bang for your buck and I've been looking at all the options for under $150 and this is my choice; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227542

I have the Agility 1 series and I Love mine.. It turned my rig into a speed demon.


----------



## Enigma8750

This is my favorite SSd... The Sandforce driven.....



















http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=509&Itemid=60

*Pros.*

+ Outstanding 286/277 MBps read/write speed with ATTO
+ SandForce SF-1200 processor supports TRIM, SMART, and RAISE
+ DuraWrite technology extends NAND lifetime
+ Top-level enthusiast operational I/O performance
+ 5-Year Patriot full product warranty
+ 100GB/200GB of high-speed SSD storage capacity
+ AES-128 Automatic encryption and password data protection
+ Lightweight compact storage solution
+ Resistant to extreme shock impact
+ Includes 3.5" adapter tray for desktop installation
+ Low power consumption may extend battery life


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yes... they work grate but take FOREVER i have a pair in my toolbox from when i was cutting stuff for my airplane. but they rarely get used over a dremel

Ahh good to know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Not in about 20 years. Slow and will wear your hand out very quickly. Also difficult to make long straight cuts.

Great Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You only need a 4 1/2 inch from lowes..

This is the one I use...









But if you have patients you can really cut some tight corners with some nibblers.

Thanks everyone, Great advice....Reps up


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I have the Agility 1 series and I Love mine.. It turned my rig into a speed demon.

Lol, yeah adding an ssd to your rig, is like adding NOS to a sports car


----------



## mr-Charles

_*HOT DANG ! ! !*_







...going on page *1300* , and coming up upon *posting # 13,000 ! ! !*
.....







*CONGRAT's* to all you SCOUT member's out thar, and keep it up/going . . .








......







. . . . . .







. . . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Trademark

H969
heres my list which of these 3 should i get ?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820167023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231398
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-357-_-Product


----------



## Trademark

err nvm going for crucial then lol just saw General E Post haha so Crucial is the fastest right now i see.
but intel mainstream seems good too darn ssd man hard to choose which one to get...


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









I was looking into getting one of these someday. I looked at this particular one recently.


----------



## Rockr69

I totally forgot about these guys http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227542.


----------



## Striker36

i think im going to be getting the 40 gig intell one

i was looking at the Inferno drives but they are just too expensive for my taste...


----------



## Enigma8750

I bought a 30 gig Vertex 1 and I love it. Now I want the Crucial or the Inferno 100 But what I really want is to wait till I can afford 300 gbs. Not long.. Not long.


----------



## Rockr69

I meant these guys http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...1&name=G.SKILL


----------



## Bradey

while all of you are going to ssd i am about to goto raid 0


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
while all of you are going to ssd i am about to goto raid 0

dont feel bad lol i missed that ball game too. im still trying to find a way to work 1 WD 1tb greens into my build for raid0....


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
H969
heres my list which of these 3 should i get ?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820167023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231398
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-357-_-Product

Any of the 3 are very good drives, the Crucial and the Phonex are faster than the Intel on sequnetial read/write, and the Phonex is a tad faster on the 4k read/write, but the Intel smokes them in acesses times. Even if the other 2 are in raid.
Those are the top 3 best drives at the time, imo.
You will be very happy with these, unless you get a lemon.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


while all of you are going to ssd i am about to goto raid 0



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


dont feel bad lol i missed that ball game too. im still trying to find a way to work 1 WD 1tb greens into my build for raid0....


 I was not that impressed with the Raid, I did it for a couple years in XP, whenever I wanted to reload my XP had to reconfigure the raid, then I found out how to make a slip disk with my XP disk with the raid drivers built in it was a little easier.
I think our systems are better setup for raid now.( i.e easier to do) but who cares when you can use an SSD?
Idk, I dont move large files anymore, I have 726Gb on 4 drives and with the backups the total used space is only 112gb, 84.6% free,lol.
Maybe it is time for me to start moving some drives around on my other systems, or laptops, I mean 2 SSD on one sys. and they are 69% and 80.5% free space. (Sheesh What was he thinking when he bought that secound SSD?)


----------



## DB006

Lurked here for a while and after a busy weekend, have registered. Took a few tips like running the CPU pwr behind the board. Needed a 24pin extension as my OCZ lead wasn't long enough to go round the back. Been transferring all my gear into a new CM Storm Scout case over the weekend. Tried to get it as neat as possible on the first attempt, but will no doubt have sleepless nights until it is fully neat









Oh yes, and that is an IDE DVD drive









Spec
Q9550 @ 3.4ghz
4GB Crucial Ballistix
XFX ATI HD5750
Akasa 965
500w OCZ Stealth X Stream
30GB Kingston VNow SSD
74GB WD Raptor 10k


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


Lurked here for a while and after a busy weekend, have registered. Took a few tips like running the CPU pwr behind the board. Needed a 24pin extension as my OCZ lead wasn't long enough to go round the back. Been transferring all my gear into a new CM Storm Scout case over the weekend. Tried to get it as neat as possible on the first attempt, but will no doubt have sleepless nights until it is fully neat









Oh yes, and that is an IDE DVD drive









Spec
Q9550 @ 3.4ghz
4GB Crucial Ballistix
XFX ATI HD5750
Akasa 965
500w OCZ Stealth X Stream
30GB Kingston VNow SSD
74GB WD Raptor 10k






































Very neat and tidy. Welcome aboard Scout! I see you we're able to to use the ssd adapter.NICE


----------



## DB006

Thanks for the welcome









Yeah, CM's SSD adaptor is way nicer than the Kingston one that looks like it's made from recycled knives and forks!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


Thanks for the welcome









Yeah, CM's SSD adaptor is way nicer than the Kingston one that looks like it's made from recycled knives and forks!


grab the club php on page 1 and put in your sig line and your'e all set.


----------



## DB006

Done, but with a bit of customisation


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


Lurked here for a while and after a busy weekend, have registered. Took a few tips like running the CPU pwr behind the board. Needed a 24pin extension as my OCZ lead wasn't long enough to go round the back. Been transferring all my gear into a new CM Storm Scout case over the weekend. Tried to get it as neat as possible on the first attempt, but will no doubt have sleepless nights until it is fully neat









Oh yes, and that is an IDE DVD drive









Spec
Q9550 @ 3.4ghz
4GB Crucial Ballistix
XFX ATI HD5750
Akasa 965
500w OCZ Stealth X Stream
30GB Kingston VNow SSD
74GB WD Raptor 10k



Very Very Nice.. I love it. Thanks for your interest into the Family of the Storm Scout Club. Welcome aboard. Semper Fi, Do or Die.


----------



## Trademark

General E,
finally order my Crucial RealSSD C300
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-357-_-Product

cant wait to install it to my new build..


----------



## PapaSmurf

That should make your system rather peppy.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That should make your system rather peppy.










yah man ive been wanting to buy a ssd but my other saving is holding me back im saving up for another gtx 480 sc thats the reason i got the smallest size of ssd.. but its should be good enough i 'm only going to use it for windows and 2-3games (sc2/wow cataclysm if ever released and crysis 2)


----------



## Izdaari

New GPU first, then SSD. My 4650 is holding back my gaming power more than my storage speed is. I was thinking a 5770 and then another one, but after considering I might have another use for the slots (TV tuner card and stuff like that), and the driver issues people continue to have with CF, now I'm thinking a single GTX 470, maybe a Sparkle since $280 isn't a bad price.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


General E,
finally order my Crucial RealSSD C300
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-357-_-Product

cant wait to install it to my new build..


That's the Smart Money..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izdaari*


New GPU first, then SSD. My 4650 is holding back my gaming power more than my storage speed is. I was thinking a 5770 and then another one, but after considering I might have another use for the slots (TV tuner card and stuff like that), and the driver issues people continue to have with CF, now I'm thinking a single GTX 470, maybe a Sparkle since $280 isn't a bad price.


I would go with something besides sparkle.. Not that good of a brand..


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I would go with something besides sparkle.. Not that good of a brand..


Alrighty, thanks. I'll think it over: it'll be two or three weeks before I have the money anyway.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


Lurked here for a while and after a busy weekend, have registered. Took a few tips like running the CPU pwr behind the board. Needed a 24pin extension as my OCZ lead wasn't long enough to go round the back. Been transferring all my gear into a new CM Storm Scout case over the weekend. Tried to get it as neat as possible on the first attempt, but will no doubt have sleepless nights until it is fully neat









Oh yes, and that is an IDE DVD drive









Spec
Q9550 @ 3.4ghz
4GB Crucial Ballistix
XFX ATI HD5750
Akasa 965
500w OCZ Stealth X Stream
30GB Kingston VNow SSD
74GB WD Raptor 10k






































 Wow very nice! Awesome camera work!
Who cares about IDE DVD?, you have an SSD!







SSD's Rock!
Run the DVD until it dies, then get a new one.
Welcome Aboard


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izdaari*


Alrighty, thanks. I'll think it over: it'll be two or three weeks before I have the money anyway.










if i were you i woudl NOT get the cheaper ones. they rarely have the warranty of the others and i personally like paying another 20 or 30$ for some piece of mind. i would save a little longer and get an Asus or an EVGA card if you can. its worth it the first time you run into trouble and if you dont thats even better

but thats just my


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


General E,
finally order my Crucial RealSSD C300
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-357-_-Product

cant wait to install it to my new build..


 Hey congrats! You made up your mind quickly! You will never want to go back to an old platter drive. lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Hey congrats! You made up your mind quickly! You will never want to go back to an old platter drive. lol


*You got that right my Brother.
*


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
if i were you i woudl NOT get the cheaper ones. they rarely have the warranty of the others and i personally like paying another 20 or 30$ for some piece of mind. i would save a little longer and get an Asus or an EVGA card if you can. its worth it the first time you run into trouble and if you dont thats even better

but thats just my









Thanks, I'll probably do that.


----------



## yuugotserved

omg microcenter again dropped the price on i7 950!

only $230 now, but only in store pickup (as usual)

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...l#post10755048


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*You got that right my Brother.*










HaHaHaHaHa, so cool, love it! Thx Gen E, this







made my day!
Kind of reminds me of the movie, The Hurt Locker


----------



## Striker36

quick question for some one in a position to check..

on the back side of the 5.25inch drive cage (as looking through the window) is their enough room for a WD 1tb HDD mounted vertically (plugs pointing to the floor) and still manage to get the side on?

i would check my self but im at work and that makes it kinda hard....


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Hey congrats! You made up your mind quickly! You will never want to go back to an old platter drive. lol

thx man








now im reading about sata 6 marvel storage controller not being as good as using my native intel controller so i give sata6 a try if its not as smooth ill use sata2 on my intel controller


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
omg microcenter again dropped the price on i7 950!

only $230 now, but only in store pickup (as usual)

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...l#post10755048

nice deal .


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
quick question for some one in a position to check..

on the back side of the 5.25inch drive cage (as looking through the window) is their enough room for a WD 1tb HDD mounted vertically (plugs pointing to the floor) and still manage to get the side on?

i would check my self but im at work and that makes it kinda hard....


......just happened to be sticking my hand's for within:

***measurement from 5.25Bay side-wall to the lip-edge for where the side cover lay's = 7/8inch(+/- 1/32")

***measurement of a typical 3.5inch drive(WD) = 15/16inch(+/- 1/32")

{ ...you PROBABLY can, but, it JUST Might rub the top of the hhd a bit as you place the side cover - on...}
...Might not even touch, if other hhd's are of thinner, have no idea of your's......

......hope that help's ya for the needed information . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

We have hit another Milestone... 1,003,000 Views of the CMSSC Thread.

Thanks to all the Scouts that Have stood together to make this possible...

Semper Fi.. Do or Die!!!


----------



## well

Hi guys! This is new pictures of my Storm Scout








   

Had put the case on the table, so I buy a dog, and he loves all the scratching and biting








 
Sorry for my bad english, I am from Ukraine


----------



## Trademark

hi guys
does anyone know where i can buy this type of sticker ?


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *well* 
Hi guys! This is new pictures of my Storm Scout








   

Had put the case on the table, so I buy a dog, and he loves all the scratching and biting








 
Sorry for my bad english, I am from Ukraine









wow man nice build looks clean too


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *well* 
 

omg your dog wins the internet


----------



## Striker36

so i just plopped an HDD on the cage where i was thinking of mounting it... and it wont work







oh well back to the planing stages









maybe ill hide my SSD their...









thanks for trying Charles


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so i just plopped an HDD on the cage where i was thinking of mounting it... and it wont work







oh well back to the planing stages










Don't you just hate it when that happens. I'm betting you are only a mm or two shy from it fitting. That makes it even MORE frustrating.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so i just plopped an HDD on the cage where i was thinking of mounting it... and it wont work







oh well back to the planing stages









maybe ill hide my SSD their...









thanks for trying Charles

....sorry to hear's that; Was i that far off from measurement's OR? ? ?

{ here's a sneaky thought = how's about using a _*Laptop HHD*_ ?







?







? ! ! ! }
....and, i'm sure they ARE sellin like Hot Cakes for now . . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Don't you just hate it when that happens. I'm betting you are only a mm or two shy from it fitting. That makes it even MORE frustrating.

about 7mm actually so its not like it was so close i could force it to work









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
....sorry to hear's that; Was i that far off from measurement's OR? ? ?

{ here's a sneaky thought = how's about using a _*Laptop HHD*_ ?







?







? ! ! ! }
....and, i'm sure they ARE sellin like Hot Cakes for now . . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.

do they make them in 1tb sizes that have reasonable read/wright times?


----------



## PapaSmurf

They do have some 1TB laptop drives now, but they are 12.5 Z Height rather than the standard 9.5 Z Height. That should still be about 10mm thinner than a 3.5" hard drive though.

I haven't seen any actual HD-Tune tests of them though, so I don't know how well they perform compared to a 3.5" drive. I'll see if I can dig up some results and post back in a bit when I do.

They are a lot more expensive than a 3.5" though. About $120 or so for a 1TB Samsung F2 or WDC Scorpio Blue.

*EDIT:* Can't find any actual benchmarks, but the one place where they discuss the Samsung they say it's considerably slower than a 7200RPM laptop hard drive. Since all of the current 1TB laptop drives are 5200RPM it's obvious that they would only be appropriate as a DATA Storage drive, not an OS drive which is pretty much what I expected. Considering even the fastest desktop hard drives are 30% to 50% faster than the fastest laptop hard drive (the 7200RPM Hitachi 7K500 @ 90 to 100mbs) that should give you an idea of what to expect from one of them.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
They do have some 1TB laptop drives now, but they are 12.5 Z Height rather than the standard 9.5 Z Height. That should still be about 10mm thinner than a 3.5" hard drive though.

I haven't seen any actual HD-Tune tests of them though, so I don't know how well they perform compared to a 3.5" drive. I'll see if I can dig up some results and post back in a bit when I do.

They are a lot more expensive than a 3.5" though. About $120 or so for a 1TB Samsung F2 or WDC Scorpio Blue.

*EDIT:* Can't find any actual benchmarks, but the one place where they discuss the Samsung they say it's considerably slower than a 7200RPM laptop hard drive. Since all of the current 1TB laptop drives are 5200RPM it's obvious that they would only be appropriate as a DATA Storage drive, not an OS drive which is pretty much what I expected. Considering even the fastest desktop hard drives are 30% to 50% faster than the fastest laptop hard drive (the 7200RPM Hitachi 7K500 @ 90 to 100mbs) that should give you an idea of what to expect from one of them.

thanks for digging for me







+reps for you!

but that dosent seem like an option for me at this point... the SSD is a bit more than i would like to spend as it is so i think ill do that and find some way to hide the regular one some place else


----------



## GPiddy

hey guys. So I decided to stick with the Scout and promise to post some pictures soon. Its a great case, i wish a few things were different, but am really enjoying it. First question. How did you mount case fans on the side window? I just bought one for the lower hole since I can fit one in the top due to my CPU heatsink. So, even mounting the 120mm fan in the bottom hole it bumps into my PSU. I can't close the case and am totally shocked. At first i had a fan filter on the inside with the fan, so then i mounted the filter on the outside and I still run into the psu. any ideas? I can't find thinner 120mm fans either. this is annoying.


----------



## Striker36

we couyld help allot easier with pictures... im not sure why you are running into the PSU inless you have a non standers PSU in their... my fan holes clear my PSU but an inch or so...


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GPiddy* 
hey guys. So I decided to stick with the Scout and promise to post some pictures soon. Its a great case, i wish a few things were different, but am really enjoying it. First question. How did you mount case fans on the side window? I just bought one for the lower hole since I can fit one in the top due to my CPU heatsink. So, even mounting the 120mm fan in the bottom hole it bumps into my PSU. I can't close the case and am totally shocked. At first i had a fan filter on the inside with the fan, so then i mounted the filter on the outside and I still run into the psu. any ideas? I can't find thinner 120mm fans either. this is annoying.

Yeah as _Striker36_ said, is there any chance you could upload a pic or two of your problem to better assist us to help you out?

I can't see a PSU getting in the way of the lower side-panel fan, unless it's some oddly made one (or a round 140mm fan with 120mm mounting holes maybe), the PSU's have a top mount that holds it in place, sorta separating it from the bottom of the Mobo, so it should be just under that and a flat top surface of the PSU, so the fan should be clear.

Like I said, if you could possibly chuck a pic or two of your dilemma up, we can see what's going on here, and try to assist. Also, what way up did you mount your PSU? (though this can be ascertained through the pics too







)

Unfortunately, I'm 50 miles away from my PC right now (was over 200 for just over a week 'til today, bohoo I miss it :'( ), so I can't take pics, and the one's on my phone are dark and just really not good enough to tell how far away the bottom of the fan is from the PSU.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


hi guys 
does anyone know where i can buy this type of sticker ?


That is a Thermaltake case but you could make one of those with a inkjet printer with photo paper and some clear stick to go on the front of it and double sided tape in the back.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Yeah as _Striker36_ said, is there any chance you could upload a pic or two of your problem to better assist us to help you out?

I can't see a PSU getting in the way of the lower side-panel fan, unless it's some oddly made one (or a round 140mm fan with 120mm mounting holes maybe), the PSU's have a top mount that holds it in place, sorta separating it from the bottom of the Mobo, so it should be just under that and a flat top surface of the PSU, so the fan should be clear.

Like I said, if you could possibly chuck a pic or two of your dilemma up, we can see what's going on here, and try to assist. Also, what way up did you mount your PSU? (though this can be ascertained through the pics too







)

Unfortunately, I'm 50 miles away from my PC right now (was over 200 for just over a week 'til today, bohoo I miss it :'( ), so I can't take pics, and the one's on my phone are dark and just really not good enough to tell how far away the bottom of the fan is from the PSU.










Here get the thinner fans and use rubber mounting software.. Hardware..

Here is the Rubber.. The price will scare you because they are selling enough for 5 fans.


----------



## GPiddy

Here are some pics of my case. Between the PSU and the edge of the case is a clearance of 3/4" so i think maybe that is the problem. I dont think i have an oversized psu, its a 650w unit so its not too beefy. I included some close up shots and hope they help. Also, there's my window with fan mounted and shows that the dust filter is now on the outside of the case, but it didn't help me to get the case on. Ideas?


----------



## Enigma8750

Charlie.. Here I found you some things for your Water cooling unit.


----------



## Enigma8750

*GPiddy*

Sythe Slipstreem 12MM. fans..


----------



## GPiddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*GPiddy*

Sythe Slipstreem 12MM. fans..


Nice. thanks enigma! And thanks for the messages. I've been pretty busy so 'm sorry for the delayed response. Its been fun reading all the info in this thred and getting ideas about my build. Do you know if these thinner fans have a version with lights in them?


----------



## Striker36

*WAY OFF TOPIC* but i though a couple of you might like some of it









i went and had a little fun after work today
























sorry for the bad pictures. i just snaped a couple after i finished cleaning them before they go back int the safe..... except that Walther... that goes on my hip


----------



## Enigma8750

Are you kidding.. Fun... That is orgasmic.. I love the 30 30.. I have one of those too but I have not been able to shoot mine yet.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohhh and I changed my mind on the Mascot.. what about this..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Are you kidding.. Fun... That is orgasmic.. I love the 30 30.. I have one of those too but I have not been able to shoot mine yet.


that thing is almost 60 years old and still shoots lazer strait


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Striker... Can I get a picture of the inside of your Case so we can help you with that Harddrive placement


----------



## Striker36

yea, ill go shoot some right now. but at the moment its still in pieces waiting for paint so no components right now

PICTURES!








i would like to fit this in here. the drive i was trying with earlier was a bit fatter than my 1tb green (and not WD) but im not sure how i feel about it being that cramped. and it seems like a much better place for an SSD any way









another option would be on the floor in front of the PSU. that seems the most logical at the moment but ill make the final decision when i have the hardware in it.

suggestions are welcomed though


----------



## GPiddy

any thoughts o why my fans wont fit? is my psu oversized? i posted pics a few posts ago


----------



## Enigma8750

You need to fix a tray in the 5 1/4 slot under your DvD Drive and bunk bed the Sdd on top and the WD on the bottom


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You need to fix a tray in the 5 1/4 slot under your DvD Drive and bunk bed the Sdd on top and the WD on the bottom


that's an option i didn't think of.... and more cutting







i like cutting.... maybe ill wait on paint till i get the SSD and have the stuff i need to formulate a plan


----------



## PapaSmurf

Putting it beside the 5.25 bay would be a cooling nightmare for it and would more than likely cause a premature failure. On the floor next to the PSU would be a good spot. You could mount it on end and sideways to take up less space something like picture below. That isn't a Storm Scout or even a bottom PSU case, but you should be able to see what I'm talking about at least.


----------



## Enigma8750

Lets look at this solution..










Install this backwards with the front off.

Or this..


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


*WAY OFF TOPIC* but i though a couple of you might like some of it









i went and had a little fun after work today
























sorry for the bad pictures. i just snaped a couple after i finished cleaning them before they go back int the safe..... except that Walther... that goes on my hip


 Nice clean looking weapons scout. Is the water block going in the safe also?
I think you are a multi task type?
Oh and congrats on the Intel purchase, I missed yesterday.
New toys are such fun!


----------



## Striker36

the problem with that is i only have 2 bays that have the full length available and they have a fan controller and a DVD drive in them. so even in the controller bay i dont think i have the depth available for those trays E


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Nice clean looking weapons scout. Is the water block going in the safe also?
I think you are a multi task type?
Oh and congrats on the Intel purchase, I missed yesterday.
New toys are such fun!









lol no the block is not in the safe

and i like my weapons clean... that scope is on the .22 only because my dad wanted to prove his point that if i had the option i would pick the iron over the glass almost every time when he was teaching me... and you know what. having learned on iron every thing till i was 14 he was right lol

i also have a 16 gauge single breach load and a 12 gauge side by side breach load that fall into the "classy" category as the old man calls it


----------



## Enigma8750

What about above the DvD drive.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
What about above the DvD drive.

what about it?


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol no the block is not in the safe

and i like my weapons clean... that scope is on the .22 only because my dad wanted to prove his point that if i had the option i would pick the iron over the glass almost every time when he was teaching me... and you know what. having learned on iron every thing till i was 14 he was right lol

i also have a 16 gauge single breach load and a 12 gauge side by side breach load that fall into the "classy" category as the old man calls it

Lol, I know just bing a smarty you know what.
Smart dad,Good dad, I can tell that you are tight with your family, I like that.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Lol, I know just bing a smarty you know what.
Smart dad,Good dad, I can tell that you are tight with your family, I like that.

my old man and i have been through allot over the last 6 years.







that guy means the world to me


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
that's an option i didn't think of.... and more cutting







i like cutting.... maybe ill wait on paint till i get the SSD and have the stuff i need to formulate a plan

Hmm, waiting on the paint








I used to work in a model/prototype shop, every thing was made/fitted/assembled/tweaked/disassembled/painted/ reassembled.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
my old man and i have been through allot over the last 6 years.







that guy means the world to me

Ha, AWESOME!, I knew it, that is so great! I lost mine a year ago, Cherish your time together!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Hmm, waiting on the paint








I used to work in a model/prototype shop, every thing was made/fitted/assembled/tweaked/disassembled/painted/ reassembled.









why paint something before your done fabricating? that kinda defeats the purpus does it not?


----------



## H969

Anyway is this the box that you used for the Reactor Project? Tell me you got another box.
So you are putting some huge GPU's with water cooling that why you took the HDD cage out? And a Rad on the front?
Did you ever see those cases where they put the HDD in the top but hidden, kind of like a pop up access?


----------



## Enigma8750

I was wondering if you could put the Hard drive on top of the DvD drive.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GPiddy* 
Nice. thanks enigma! And thanks for the messages. I've been pretty busy so 'm sorry for the delayed response. Its been fun reading all the info in this thred and getting ideas about my build. Do you know if these thinner fans have a version with lights in them?

No.. They don't but a drill and a set of leds wired up would do the trick. on the bottom of that same page is a slim fan but it's not a 12 but a 20mm lots bigger but still not really


----------



## Enigma8750

*Striker.*. Worse comes to worse you E-Sata out the back and have an external Drive for your Data Chain.


----------



## Trademark

hello guys
just wanna share my new upgraded clock same voltage


----------



## raspinudo

Just ran the CoD: Modern Warfare 1 demo on my PC. Destroyed it on max settings, yes I know its three years old, but it brought me such joy after watching my prebuilt HP I had get massacred by it on low just a few short months ago.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Anyway is this the box that you used for the Reactor Project? Tell me you got another box.
So you are putting some huge GPU's with water cooling that why you took the HDD cage out? And a Rad on the front?
Did you ever see those cases where they put the HDD in the top but hidden, kind of like a pop up access?

yes it is the chase for the reactor build. no i dont have another box, i dont need one.

i pulled the HDD cage because i needed the space and HDDs are easier to move than radiators and water pumps and video cards.

when i started the project i was planing for a pair of 5870s which would not have fit with the cage in their.

i cut out the front recently to allow for clean cool air to be pushed through the rad from the front where it will be mounted (really the only way it _can_ fit) then the water pump will probably be on the floor or in the back of the drive cage depending which res i pick up.

you may not think this will work at all but just you wait... once i get this HDD thing figured out i will be in the home stretch with just paint and final assembly and some small little details









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
*Striker.*. Worse comes to worse you E-Sata out the back and have an external Drive for your Data Chain.

yea.. i thought about that one too but i really like the idea of being able to just pull the cables out of the back and walk away. but i _do_ have that option from the motherboard if i can find a way to power the drive cleanly


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yea, ill go shoot some right now. but at the moment its still in pieces waiting for paint so no components right now

PICTURES!








i would like to fit this in here. the drive i was trying with earlier was a bit fatter than my 1tb green (and not WD) but im not sure how i feel about it being that cramped. and it seems like a much better place for an SSD any way









another option would be on the floor in front of the PSU. that seems the most logical at the moment but ill make the final decision when i have the hardware in it.

suggestions are welcomed though

While your at it you should do my Lian-Li mod.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Just sold my beloved Scout.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
Just sold my beloved Scout.









It's okay...







I guess you had to do, what you had to do.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
Just sold my beloved Scout.









its cool man like general e said,
once a scout always a scout







ur still welcome to stay as scout member if u like man.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
While your at it you should do my Lian-Li mod.

i though about that... but i really need to stop spending so much money on this. and thumb screws work just fine







but in another life time i would have done it by now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
Just sold my beloved Scout.









thats not cool







oh well. life goes on. your still welcome here any time! Once a Scout Always a scout
Semper Fi, Do or Die!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
its cool man like general e said,
once a scout always a scout







ur still welcome to stay as scout member if u like man.


----------



## Trademark

Striker did u get ur ssd man?
some guys who is a pro in ssd world said dont get intel ssd right now they kinda outdated just letting u know. if u havent order ur ssd.

anyway guys anyone know if this is any good as a storage Drive

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148337

its 1.5tb for less than $100 im temping to buy it for my storage drive..
also a *newbie question* can i use my sata 6 cable for the sata 3 connector of the storage drive its sata 3 btw. or do i have a to use my sata 2 cable?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
Striker did u get ur ssd man?
some guys who is a pro in ssd world said dont get intel ssd right now they kinda outdated just letting u know. if u havent order ur ssd.

anyway guys anyone know if this is any good as a storage HD

its 1.5tb for less than $100 im temping to buy it for my storage space..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...scrollFullInfo

i havent ordered it yet as i need to wait till i get paid. im still looking around for information. thanks for the heads up though


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i havent ordered it yet as i need to wait till i get paid. im still looking around for information. thanks for the heads up though

np man the patriot inferno or the crucial ssd 300 or vertex 2 or agility 2 is good btw


----------



## infected rat

I'd stick to either the Crucial or the Vertex 2. Personally I'd got for the Vertex 2 since the sandforce compression will hopefully extend the life of the drive over that of the raw NAND in the Crucial. They are both very good drives though. The Agility 2 is 10,000 IOPS as opposed to the Vertex 2 50,000 so I wouldn't go in that direction. Finally the reason I'd pick an OCZ sandforce drive (like the Vertex 2) is because OCZ have been very good at updating their firmwares. I'm not sure the other manufacturers have been quite as present on that front.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Love this case, it fits perfectly under my table my dad built for me and the cooling is so much better than my cheap case I had before.

Here's a couple of pics, excuse the cable management, once I got it up and running I didn't feel like trying to hide away everything









Couple of pics:


























And a little addition I made today


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent* 
Love this case, it fits perfectly under my table my dad built for me and the cooling is so much better than my cheap case I had before.

Here's a couple of pics, excuse the cable management, once I got it up and running I didn't feel like trying to hide away everything









Couple of pics:


























And a little addition I made today


























nice build


----------



## Striker36

looks like a scout to me!








looks good. dont forget to fill out the form linked off of the first page and show your pride with the sig tag


----------



## Striker36

what do we think of THIS ONE? its a bit more than i wanted to spend but its also get a little more space so im not really sure...

i just have a thing about OCZ.... never had a good product from them...


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
what do we think of THIS ONE? its a bit more than i wanted to spend but its also get a little more space so im not really sure...

i just have a thing about OCZ.... never had a good product from them...

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ssd-120gb.html


----------



## Striker36

thanks K10. i only have about 200 to spend this week and i need to get a couple more parts for the watercooling side of my build so that's still out of my price range







but thats a KILLER deal


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
looks like a scout to me!








looks good. dont forget to fill out the form linked off of the first page and show your pride with the sig tag









Done and done


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
what do we think of THIS ONE? its a bit more than i wanted to spend but its also get a little more space so im not really sure...

i just have a thing about OCZ.... never had a good product from them...

That looks like a Vertex 1 which is what I have. They are great drives and will destroy any mechanical hard drive setup in terms of speed but Vertex 1's use the Indilinx controller which is now a generation behind current SSD tech. The Vertex 2's use the Sandforce controller which is a whole leap forward in terms of speed and longevity. Of course a Vertex 2 is a bit more expensive so if you're already pushing it you may have to settle (as I did!).

I do know what you mean about OCZ and sort of felt similar because I've never heard good things about their RAM. However they do really seem to have their act together with SSD's, rich forum support and frequent firmware updates where needed.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
anyway guys anyone know if this is any good as a storage Drive

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148337

its 1.5tb for less than $100 im temping to buy it for my storage drive..
also a *newbie question* can i use my sata 6 cable for the sata 3 connector of the storage drive its sata 3 btw. or do i have a to use my sata 2 cable?

No it isn't. Seagate hasn't made CONSISTENTLY Reliable hard drives since the 7200.10 drives. Go with a Western Digital, Samsung, or Hitachi. They are CONSIDERABLY more reliable. You'll find the Seagate fanboys claim that Seagates are fine and that they haven't had any problems with THEIR Seagate drives, but OBJECTIVE people who really know the truth know better.

And yes, you can use a SATA 6 cable with a SATA or SATA 2 drive. In fact, that is exactly what I am doing now. The problem is trying to use a SATA 2 cable on a SATA 3 drive.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


what do we think of THIS ONE? its a bit more than i wanted to spend but its also get a little more space so im not really sure...

i just have a thing about OCZ.... never had a good product from them...


Following up on my previous post you might find this drive meets your price requirements and is right up there in terms of the latest tech and performance. To be honest you'd be happy whatever you choose, 2nd and 3rd generation SSDs will blaze through anything you throw at them.


----------



## mr-Charles

...Hey Striker36;







. . . . still debating for WHERE to try and place your HHD for withinside the case/frame ? ? ? 
Or, have you narrowed it down about's WHAT your going to use as well as the location for it???

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


...Hey Striker36;







. . . . still debating for WHERE to try and place your HHD for withinside the case/frame ? ? ? 
Or, have you narrowed it down about's WHAT your going to use as well as the location for it???

mr-Charles . . .









.


at this point your guess is as good as mine









but on another note my second video card came in







im installing Win7 on a spare HDD i have right now just to get it running and try and get some random benches

what numbers do you guys want to see? (stock clocks) name a bench thats free (and a link would be nice too) and ill run it to see what i score


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


what do we think of THIS ONE? its a bit more than i wanted to spend but its also get a little more space so im not really sure...

i just have a thing about OCZ.... never had a good product from them...


get this one instead if u like ocz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-550-_-Product


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


No it isn't. Seagate hasn't made CONSISTENTLY Reliable hard drives since the 7200.10 drives. Go with a Western Digital, Samsung, or Hitachi. They are CONSIDERABLY more reliable. You'll find the Seagate fanboys claim that Seagates are fine and that they haven't had any problems with THEIR Seagate drives, but OBJECTIVE people who really know the truth know better.

And yes, you can use a SATA 6 cable with a SATA or SATA 2 drive. In fact, that is exactly what I am doing now. The problem is trying to use a SATA 2 cable on a SATA 3 drive.


cool thx man
so basically i can use my other sata 6 cable and connect it to my new storage hard drive that support sata 3? or i can use my sata 2 cable as well and connect it to my sata 3 motherboard connector ? do u need a sata 3 cable to use it on sata 3 connector? thats my question







im planning on getting a sata 3 storage hard drive...


----------



## mr-Charles

...hey yur running in the same boat as i am; i have just downloaded 3DMark 2006 for using
as a stress/test for the GPU...
....I have been using MadOnion 2001 for a while just to have HWmonitor pick up & show for temp's of the
GPU & CPU, but I still need to get updated type bench-test software(FREE-B) as you probably are/need to . . . .
Yeah, i'd be curious upon your benchies for the card(s) stock OR IF your gonna = Ovrclck'd . . .









[ i'm still plugg'in at WHERE you could possibly mount your HHD, IF i come up with something, 
I'll for sure post at ya / PM ya asap . . .







]

.....right now, i have this "BrAiNfAdE - syndrome" upon me. . .







. . .
. . . somethin like C-R-S ...







... {.....







.....







......







)

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Mongol

Don't forget about the Agility 2's as far as OCZ SSD's go.

They don't have the 4k random write potential that the Vertex 2's have, but are Sandforce based and have great read/write times.

Agility 2


----------



## Striker36

second post from the reactor btw


----------



## PapaSmurf

The primary difference between SATA 1 data cables and SATA 2 and 3 data cables are the clips on the end of the connectors. Other than that they should all be the same wiring and performance wise, with the exception of some of the early SATA 1 data cables which might not be up to spec. With that in mind you should see no difference performance or reliability wise between using a SATA 2 or 3 Data Cable on a SATA 3 drive or controller. The main thing you get with SATA 3 data cables is knowing that they have been manufactured more recently. SATA 1, 2, and 3 data cables will all connect to and work with SATA 1, 2, and 3 drives and controllers and are backwards and forwards compatible.

I would avoid using SATA 1 data cables though as the lack of the locking clip can make them more prone to coming loose which can cause data transfer problems.

All of the 3DMark benchmarks up through 06 have a free version with unlimited use. Starting with Vantage they essentially did away with the free version and replaced it with a stripped down basic paid version that costs $6.95 (unless you count the one time use free trial version).


----------



## Striker36

im not sure what to make of this...


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yes it is the chase for the reactor build. no i dont have another box, i dont need one.

i pulled the HDD cage because i needed the space and HDDs are easier to move than radiators and water pumps and video cards.

when i started the project i was planing for a pair of 5870s which would not have fit with the cage in their.

i cut out the front recently to allow for clean cool air to be pushed through the rad from the front where it will be mounted (really the only way it _can_ fit) then the water pump will probably be on the floor or in the back of the drive cage depending which res i pick up.

you may not think this will work at all but just you wait... once i get this HDD thing figured out i will be in the home stretch with just paint and final assembly and some small little details









yea.. i thought about that one too but i really like the idea of being able to just pull the cables out of the back and walk away. but i _do_ have that option from the motherboard if i can find a way to power the drive cleanly


 Sorry, I had you mixed up with another build, that I reviewed with yours about 2-3 weeks ago, I tought that the Reacter Project was a done deal. My mistake, I was not trying to insult or offend, I was only making small talk.
I have every confindence that you will get this build to where you want it, and I do think that it can work!


----------



## mr-Charles

well, going back to exactly one week ago,(posting#12678 for here), i had my Corsair HX750 take a "DUMP" upon me
and after testing's to determine IT was the PSU; then, did the required RMA form's, get case number,
then RMA number...{ on a SATURDAY, even!!!







}....etc...etc...>>>>> today, i see at my front door =









YEP ! ! !







...a *BRAND Spankin NEW* one for a replacement ! ! !









........and all this done/turnaround within a week's time...
...thank you, Corsair ! ! !







{ just gotta wuv their customer/RMA service....}

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## H969

Nice Scout build. The badge looks Awesome!


----------



## H969

1 week turnaround!, wow congrats, They did ya good! It's like Xtmas
Now you get to do another new build, sorta


----------



## Striker36

has any one here played Mafia 2?


----------



## Enigma8750

No but I heard Mafia 2 is awesome


----------



## Striker36

i asked because i am having a wierd bug in the second level... a cut seen is supposed to trigger at the end of a dialogue thing but its not... so im reinstalling to try and fix it... this is why i hate not having physical media....


----------



## Striker36

so my altime favorite artist played in house at the better of the local radio stations a few months back.

i think a few of you will enjoy this i know its on my short list since i saw him preform it live


You Tube


----------



## JDUB_68

Hey everybody,

So I'm about to take the plunge and upgrade my system. I just wanted to see if you guys knew of any clearance issues I might have with mobo/cooler/ram setup.

My plan is to get...

Mobo: EVGA P55 SLI
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188055

Cooler: Megahalem
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835242001

Ram: Mushkin Ridgeback 2x2gb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226123

My main worry is the ridges on the ram once I put on a fan onto the cooler...

Also, anybody have any good/bad experiences with Enermax fans? I'm a big fan of the look of the all-white one...

Hopefully all this will fit in my scout nicely


----------



## Bradey

i have no problems with m2


----------



## K10

Wonna help me out here - http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...imensions.html

reps will be awarded


----------



## Trademark

Hi everyone
just install my crucial realssd 64gb but not sure if this is normal..
its running sata6/ on my sata6 motherboard.

anyway heres the result in hd tune pro..
and heres the result of my windows score...


----------



## Bradey

can you make the pic smaller


----------



## Trademark

You Tube





and heres the actual build quick video
testing it earlier ignore the cable management its not that great yet


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
can you make the pic smaller

i thought thats already smaller i took a shot at 1680x1050 instead of 1920 x 1080 resolution. sorry dont have any photo editor install on my main drive going to install adobe photoshop soon and see if i can adjust..


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so my altime favorite artist played in house at the better of the local radio stations a few months back.

i think a few of you will enjoy this i know its on my short list since i saw him preform it live

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ertNb6myic

Dude's good!









I hadn't heard of him before, so thanks! I'm more punk and metal myself, but I like a lot of different styles.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
i thought thats already smaller i took a shot at 1680x1050 instead of 1920 x 1080 resolution. sorry dont have any photo editor install on my main drive going to install adobe photoshop soon and see if i can adjust..

There's a easy Image Resizer for Windows 7 available from http://imageresizer.codeplex.com/ . Works like a charm.

But that one didn't look all that big to me. The only problem was having the Windows Experience screen over the HDTune screen.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
There's a easy Image Resizer for Windows 7 available from http://imageresizer.codeplex.com/ . Works like a charm.

But that one didn't look all that big to me. The only problem was having the Windows Experience screen over the HDTune screen.

heres the result when i run hd tune pro... thanks for the link going to download that


----------



## infected rat

Your results look fine. One issue is the HDDtune is not an ideal way to bench an SSD, it's designed for mechanical drives. Try something like CrystalDiskMark. Anyway your access times look great, vastly faster than a mechanical drive will ever achieve. Sequential reads are largely irrelevant since 95% of our OS access is random, but for what they are that appears to be a good result. I see you've asked in the SSD forum, wait for one of the resident experts like TheDreadedGMan to respond and you'll get better info









Oh take a look at GMan's SSD Benchmark thread, he's maintaining a large spreadsheet of various drive results, so try that benchmark and see how you place, looks as expected so far though.

Enjoy your new super fast OS


----------



## Striker36

i got my Mafia 2 problem fixed last night....

i was almost late for work.. and i havent been to bed yet XD that game is really well done. and YAY physX!


----------



## Nwanko

It was the crack fix wright? My friend had the same problem,couldn't get the game started,fixed it with the crackfix.
I also played the game,finished like in 2 days or so. To bad its to small,apart from the dlc packs.
All in all a fine game.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nwanko* 
It was the crack fix wright? My friend had the same problem,couldn't get the game started,fixed it with the crackfix.
I also played the game,finished like in 2 days or so. To bad its to small,apart from the dlc packs.
All in all a fine game.









no actually lol it was just a bad install. i deleted the local files and downloaded it again through steam and all was fixed









my problem was i wasn't sure if an event wasn't triggering or if my rig was being dumb..... it was the first one.

i have decided that im NOT a fan of downloading games. i like physical media. over a Steam type of entity


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izdaari* 
Dude's good!









I hadn't heard of him before, so thanks! I'm more punk and metal myself, but I like a lot of different styles.

a few guys i work with were(/are) friends with him from back in the day and he really is a down to earth really nice guy.... and the lead singer of Stained XD. but yea. just thought i would share


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
Your results look fine. One issue is the HDDtune is not an ideal way to bench an SSD, it's designed for mechanical drives. Try something like CrystalDiskMark. Anyway your access times look great, vastly faster than a mechanical drive will ever achieve. Sequential reads are largely irrelevant since 95% of our OS access is random, but for what they are that appears to be a good result. I see you've asked in the SSD forum, wait for one of the resident experts like TheDreadedGMan to respond and you'll get better info









Oh take a look at GMan's SSD Benchmark thread, he's maintaining a large spreadsheet of various drive results, so try that benchmark and see how you place, looks as expected so far though.

Enjoy your new super fast OS









heres the result on benchmark using Crystal Disk Mark

anyway i fix it first pics was from sata 6.. now i fix it im using sata 3 and its so much better
















AS Result =








Crystal Result=


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Nice Scout build. The badge looks Awesome!

Thanks









I'm planning on upgrading a few bits soon, namely changing my crossfire setup to a single 6xxx series amd card when they come out - either the 6850 or 6870.

Also wanna get a solid state drive for the OS and WoW, along with a decent soundcard as im running off my onboard sound atm.

The badge i got from ebay, meant for a car but looks great on the case









Gonna play around with the boot screen soon, the gigabyte board allows you to change the image shown on boot so im gonna make a custom one and a logo for my magma







. I knew i studied graphic design at uni for a reason


----------



## K10

Can anyone contribute/verify? - http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...imensions.html


----------



## DB006

Changed the flat ribbon ide cable for a round type, I think it's tidier and I swear i've lost 1Âºc on idle temp from it


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

done alittle modding to my H50 with 2x Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 - 120x38mm Fans.

FAN <- SHROUD <- RAD <- SHROUD <- FAN

all in my little CM Scout case

change the OC slightly as i thought id try the DRAM x3 for the NB so its now at:

CPU: 4004.1MHz
FSB: 286
Multi: 14
HT Link: 2002MHz
NB: 2288.1MHz
RAM: 1525MHz 8-8-8-20
vCore: 1.475v
vNB: 1.300v
vRam: 1.65v

my temps from my standard H50 push/pull setup:

Idle: 34
Load: 64

with my new setup with the fans running at the 3000rpm(only for OCing as they r loud! ):

Idle: 31
Load: 50

my next test is to bring the fans speed down to the min i can get them by using the bios and retest it:

Idle:31
Load:52

Any ideas why there isnt much change in the temps as the fans on min r far far more quiet than at max? is it because its only a 120 rad and it just cant cool it down anymore?









Also by the end of the week i will be adding a res to the loop mostly for the kool look but hopefully to grab 1 or 2c more with the water hopefully being that little bit cooler when it hits the CPU.


----------



## Striker36

thats grate Hale! i would like to see some pictures if possible








for you!


----------



## Mongol

Man, I wish I didn't trade up my H50 for an H70. Temps a couple degrees cooler, but I had to mount the exhaust fan outside of the case. D: As long as no one decides to stick their hand behind my pc...


----------



## Haleskater

here u go guys... didnt really wanna get the pics up until i done my res in the loop with my new tubing and ALOT of cable management is needed which ill try and get around to:

my side panel is sooooooo close to pushing on







hence the slight gap on the rear shround which ive now blocked 100% and the inside fan which just pushes past the side panel top fan







its a perfect fit


----------



## AndAllThingsWillEnd

Anyone know if this will fit?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-477-_-Product

It's not a reference model and I've read that they're a little longer. I just don't want any issues.

Thanks.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndAllThingsWillEnd*


Anyone know if this will fit?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-477-_-Product

It's not a reference model and I've read that they're a little longer. I just don't want any issues.

Thanks.


Yes Bro it will fit perfectly thats my original Video Card before i went with Fermi when i use to have cm storm scout








so yes it will fit and u going to love it on ur scout.
infact thats the best video card u can get for cm storm scout case. unless u want a loud new version of 5870.. thats one of the original XFX Radeon 5850 btw one of the best and hard to find back then....


----------



## AndAllThingsWillEnd

Sweet. I was worried that with the power plugs at the end that there wouldn't be enough room.

Now I just gotta wait for Newegg to refund my rma, then for my credit card to process it, then it'll be mine...


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDUB_68*


Hey everybody,

So I'm about to take the plunge and upgrade my system. I just wanted to see if you guys knew of any clearance issues I might have with mobo/cooler/ram setup.

My plan is to get...

Mobo: EVGA P55 SLI
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188055

Cooler: Megahalem
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835242001

Ram: Mushkin Ridgeback 2x2gb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226123

My main worry is the ridges on the ram once I put on a fan onto the cooler...

Also, anybody have any good/bad experiences with Enermax fans? I'm a big fan of the look of the all-white one...

Hopefully all this will fit in my scout nicely

















Height-wise, your 'halem will fit fine, you won't be able to use the top side-panel fan though.

Your RAM should be fine if you mount it in the furthest slots from the CPU, it's fine with push/pull and that Mobo according to EVGA forums.

Oh yeah, Enermax are great, very bright light, and really good airflow, and pretty quiet to boot.

I have the Everest 120mm and 80mm, getting the Apollish Vegas 140mm and 120mm's aswell.








The 'Enermax' around the rim looks trick on my Everest.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Man, I wish I didn't trade up my H50 for an H70. Temps a couple degrees cooler, but I had to mount the exhaust fan outside of the case. D: As long as no one decides to stick their hand behind my pc...


You can fit it all inside if you change the top fan to a 120mm. I posted pictures of mine a little while back. Just an idea.

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/10622815-post12570.html


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndAllThingsWillEnd*


Sweet. I was worried that with the power plugs at the end that there wouldn't be enough room.

Now I just gotta wait for Newegg to refund my rma, then for my credit card to process it, then it'll be mine...


np man








anytime u need a question dont hesitate to ask any of us here in cm storm scout club most of us here are happy to help a fellow cm storm scout owner.


----------



## Trademark

Striker go ahead and get Crucial RealSSD u wont be sorry man its super fast
i tested it in both sata 6 and sata 3 sata 3 is so much faster . since sata 6 (storage controller is crappy right now). but anyway like i said if u still deciding to get a ssd get the one from crucial







infact i'm going to order 1more Crucial RealSSD 64gb for all my games and to set up mine to raid 0








man u guys are right SSD is like having a turbo charge in ur pc my Windows Start up took me like 15-17 secs or so hahah..


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
You can fit it all inside if you change the top fan to a 120mm. I posted pictures of mine a little while back. Just an idea.

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/10622815-post12570.html

Odd, I do have a 120mm R4 up there. Maybe it was a mislabel, but I could have sworn the R4 stated 'ball bearing' on it's sealed plastic baggy that it came in from Microcenter. I think I had an issue with the massive NB heatsink up north on my board as well.

Guess I'll just grin and bear it until I can find a slim line 140mm case fan. >_>


----------



## yuugotserved

hey guys.. my samsung f3 has the symptoms of the click of death







gotta RMA it soon

if i use acronis and mirror/backup the drive and all the data, can i safely put it on another samsung f3 1TB?

i gotta back up everything while it's still working or else i'll be super sad.









the drive keeps on pausing at random times (like when i try to play some music it pauses/freezes for 1-2 secs, then plays the song).


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so my altime favorite artist played in house at the better of the local radio stations a few months back.

i think a few of you will enjoy this i know its on my short list since i saw him preform it live

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ertNb6myic

Great tune! Thx


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
hey guys.. my samsung f3 has the symptoms of the click of death







gotta RMA it soon

if i use acronis and mirror/backup the drive and all the data, can i safely put it on another samsung f3 1TB?

i gotta back up everything while it's still working or else i'll be super sad.









the drive keeps on pausing at random times (like when i try to play some music it pauses/freezes for 1-2 secs, then plays the song).

Probably, but there are no guarantees when you are dealing with a drive that is acting up. You won't know for sure until you restore the image to another drive.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
heres the result on benchmark using Crystal Disk Mark

anyway i fix it first pics was from sata 6.. now i fix it im using sata 3 and its so much better
















AS Result =








Crystal Result=









Nice, but to bad you paid extra for sata 6 and can't use it, it's not even staturating the sata 3.
You might be able to pick up some speed with the Intel ICH10R driver,
9.6.0.1014
for your X58 southbridge, instead of those MSahci drivers?


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent* 
Thanks









I'm planning on upgrading a few bits soon, namely changing my crossfire setup to a single 6xxx series amd card when they come out - either the 6850 or 6870.

Also wanna get a solid state drive for the OS and WoW, along with a decent soundcard as im running off my onboard sound atm.

The badge i got from ebay, meant for a car but looks great on the case









Gonna play around with the boot screen soon, the gigabyte board allows you to change the image shown on boot so im gonna make a custom one and a logo for my magma







. I knew i studied graphic design at uni for a reason









Sounds Great....Yes SSD's are awesome!
Education can come in handy


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DB006* 
Changed the flat ribbon ide cable for a round type, I think it's tidier and I swear i've lost 1Âºc on idle temp from it


















Looks so much better, nice pic


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
Hi guys,

done alittle modding to my H50 with 2x Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 - 120x38mm Fans.

FAN <- SHROUD <- RAD <- SHROUD <- FAN

all in my little CM Scout case

change the OC slightly as i thought id try the DRAM x3 for the NB so its now at:

CPU: 4004.1MHz
FSB: 286
Multi: 14
HT Link: 2002MHz
NB: 2288.1MHz
RAM: 1525MHz 8-8-8-20
vCore: 1.475v
vNB: 1.300v
vRam: 1.65v

my temps from my standard H50 push/pull setup:

Idle: 34
Load: 64

with my new setup with the fans running at the 3000rpm(only for OCing as they r loud! ):

Idle: 31
Load: 50

my next test is to bring the fans speed down to the min i can get them by using the bios and retest it:

Idle:31
Load:52

Any ideas why there isnt much change in the temps as the fans on min r far far more quiet than at max? is it because its only a 120 rad and it just cant cool it down anymore?









Also by the end of the week i will be adding a res to the loop mostly for the kool look but hopefully to grab 1 or 2c more with the water hopefully being that little bit cooler when it hits the CPU.

13c drop! @ 1.47V?! Man that is some nice modding.








On those Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000, does the 3000= rpm?
So those 38mm have a sorta shroud but you bought or made some kind of shorud to attach the fans to the Rads? Sounds good.
OOps I did not read far enough too see you had pics, Okay now I understand, I have seen that before, you are using old fan housings for shrouds?
Hmm so it makes the air more concentrated, ha, now I see why you guy's do that 13c is a huge drop! I like it congrats


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
So, I got a job as a TA for the semester meaning I get laser cutter and possibly injection molding access as much as I want







. This means new window, false floor, and hdd cover at least. To celebrate, I have started the fun.










Since it was only ten dollars more than the H50, I had to go for the H70. It's an adventure to get in, but it fits (with a 120mm on top as opposed to a 140mm).

This leads to my first question, any recommendations for a 120mm ball bearing fan? I have an R4 up there now, but I want to switch it out asap.

Nice work.
Does the H70 come with those dual fans?
What are your temps like on that I7?
Nice sleeving, by the way


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Nice, but to bad you paid extra for sata 6 and can't use, that not even staturating the sata 3.
You might be able to pick up some speed with the Intel ICH10R driver,
9.6.0.1014
for your X58 southbridge, instead of those MSahci drivers?

Intel ICH10R driver 9.6.0.1014
is what im using now my windows score went up from 7.7 to 7.8








but benchmark result msachi is a bit faster.
i included a screenshot i think msachi is much better but .. im using Intel ICH10R Driver now its ok.. dont wanna overdue my benchmark.. going to lose perfomance everytime i do it..


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've found that installing the Intel driver from the installer package hinders performance. I use the driver from the ZIP file and install it from Device Manager (in Win 7 and Vista) and integrate them into the XP and W2K install disks. Much better performance that way.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I've found that installing the Intel driver from the installer package hinders performance. I use the driver from the ZIP file and install it from Device Manager (in Win 7 and Vista) and integrate them into the XP and W2K install disks. Much better performance that way.

oh ok thats what i did on my marvel driver last time.. thanks man going to find a zip installer version... what i got was exe installer...


----------



## hubwub

I've finally decided on what to get for an upgrade.

EVGA GTX 465 Superclocked
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-557-_-Product

Samsung Blu-Ray Player
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827151199

Any objections? Just need some opinions before I make the purchase.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts. Please fill out this new roster form for us so that we can keep track of our members.. The Club is becoming very large and we don't want to forget anyone or miss anyone. Thank you.
Please ignore this message if you have already filled it out once.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of our Active members.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


I've finally decided on what to get for an upgrade.

EVGA GTX 465 Superclocked
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-557-_-Product

Samsung Blu-Ray Player
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827151199

Any objections? Just need some opinions before I make the purchase.



No.. I think you are making a great decision.. Of course I am a 5850 fan but I think that you will just love your new purchases. They really look great. Congrats.. I am just waiting for the time that I can do the same with the new AMD Bulldozer and the AM3+ board that I am waiting on.

The Blu Ray is nice.. I have one in my HTPC and I use it all the time. Also the 465 Superclocked is quite a bargain at 229.00 Great find.

Again.. Great Job. Btw.. What mouse and keyboard are you using. I know you are a huge gamer.. Just asking.. Thanks. Gen E.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is a Ranking From the OCN Graphic Card Dept. to give you a better Idea where you stand with your Video card purchace.

*Color Codes:*
*3DFX
ATI
Intel
Matrox
Nvidia
S3
SiS*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*List By Order:ATI/Nvidia/*3DFX/Matrox/S3/SiS
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Radeon Ares HD5870X2 4GB
[*]Radeon HD5970 4GB
[*]Radeon HD5970 2GB
[*]Geforce GTX 480 1536MB
[*]Geforce GTX 295 1792MB
[*]Radeon HD4870X2 2GB
[*]Radeon HD5870 2GB
[*]Radeon HD5870 1GB
[*]Geforce GTX 470 1280MB
[*]Radeon HD5850 1GB
[*]Radeon HD4850X2 2GB
[*]Geforce GTX 285 2GB
[*]Geforce GTX285 1GB
[*]Geforce GTX 460 2GB
[*]Geforce GTX 460 1GB
[*]Geforce GTX 465 1GB
[*]Radeon HD4850X2 1GB
[*]Geforce GTX 460 768MB
[*]Radeon HD5830 1GB
[*]Geforce GTX 275 1792MB
[*]Radeon HD4890 2GB
[*]Geforce GTX 280 1GB
[*]Geforce 9800GX2 1GB
[*]Geforce GTX 275 896MB
[*]Radeon HD4890 1GB
[*]Geforce GTX 260-216 896MB
[*]Radeon HD4870 1GB
[*]Radeon HD5770 1GB
[*]Radeon HD4870 512MB
[*]Geforce GTX 260 896MB
[*]Geforce GTS 450 1GB
[*]Radeon HD3870X2 1GB
[*]Radeon HD4860 1GB
[*]Radeon HD5750 1GB
[*]Geforce GTS 250 1GB
[*]Radeon HD4850 1GB
[*]Geforce 9800GTX+ 512MB/GTS250 512MB
[*]Geforce 8800Ultra 768MB
[*]Radeon HD4850 512MB
[*]Geforce 9800GTX 512MB
[*]Geforce 8800GTX 768MB
[*]Radeon HD4770 512MB
[*]Geforce 8800GTS 512MB (G92)
[*]Radeon HD4830 512MB
[*]Geforce 8800GT 1GB /9800GT 1GB
[*]Geforce 8800GT 512MB/9800GT 512MB/GTS240 512MB
[*]Radeon HD5670 1GB
[*]Radeon HD5670 512MB
[*]Radeon HD2900XT 1GB
[*]Radeon HD4730 512MB
[*]Geforce 9600GT 1GB
[*]Geforce 9600GT 512MB
[*]Geforce GT 240 1GB
[*]Geforce GT 240 512MB
[*]Radeon HD2900XT 512MB
[*]Radeon HD3870 512MB
[*]Geforce 8800GTS 640MB
[*]Radeon HD4670 1GB
[*]Radeon HD4670 512MB
[*]Radeon HD2900Pro 512MB
[*]Radeon HD3850 512MB
[*]Geforce 8800GT 256MB
[*]Geforce 8800GTS 320MB
[*]Geforce 7950GX2 1GB
[*]Geforce 8800GS 384MB/9600GSO 384MB
[*]Geforce 9600GSO 768MB
[*]Geforce 9600GSO 512MB (G94)
[*]Radeon HD5570 1GB
[*]Radeon HD5550 1GB
[*]Radeon HD3850 256MB
[*]Radeon X1950XTX 512MB
[*]Radeon X1900XTX 512MB
[*]Radeon X1900XT 512MB
[*]Geforce 7900GTX 512MB
[*]Radeon X1950XT 256MB
[*]Radeon X1900XT 256MB
[*]Geforce 7900GTO 512MB
[*]Geforce 7800GTX 512MB
[*]Geforce 7950GT 512MB
[*]Radeon X1950Pro 512MB
[*]Radeon HD2900GT 256MB
[*]Radeon X1950Pro 256MB
[*]Radeon HD4650 512MB
*


----------



## Striker36

GTX 295 is NOT > than GTX 470. in DX 11 though









as it cant do it


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No.. I think you are making a great decision.. Of course I am a 5850 fan but I think that you will just love your new purchases. They really look great. Congrats.. I am just waiting for the time that I can do the same with the new AMD Bulldozer and the AM3+ board that I am waiting on.

The Blu Ray is nice.. I have one in my HTPC and I use it all the time. Also the 465 Superclocked is quite a bargain at 229.00 Great find.

Again.. Great Job. Btw.. What mouse and keyboard are you using. I know you are a huge gamer.. Just asking.. Thanks. Gen E.


My RL friends are telling me to go with the MSI Hawk GTX 460. However, I'm a big fan of lifetime warranty and EVGA provides that for me. Also, the blu-ray is something that I've wanted for awhile.

At this moment, my current keyboard and mouse setup:

Mouse: Logitech MX518 (I would like to replace that sometime soon)
Mouse pad: SteelSeries Qck+
Keyboard: ABS M1


----------



## infected rat

There's a nice graphics card hierarchy chart maintained on a monthly basis at Tom's Hardware.

A GTX 460 is going to be a nice card but personally I think lifetime warranties are a total waste of time. If my old 9800GT (in an older rig) failed now would I bother to return it? No. It's what, 4 years old, maybe less, I really can't remember. 2 year warranties are entirely fine IMO but I suppopse I can understand those who want to be conservative might be attracted to lifetime.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
My RL friends are telling me to go with the MSI Hawk GTX 460. However, I'm a big fan of lifetime warranty and EVGA provides that for me. Also, the blu-ray is something that I've wanted for awhile.

At this moment, my current keyboard and mouse setup:

Mouse: Logitech MX518 (I would like to replace that sometime soon)
Mouse pad: SteelSeries Qck+
Keyboard: ABS M1

nice man remind me i still need to get a bluray/dvd rw combo








going to get mine soon as i get my next SSD and video card. darn ssd is super super fast its addicted now im going to get another one to set up raid 0 and install all my favorite games on it


----------



## Trademark

General E
thanks you so much for all the help man. i'm glad i listen to you about getting a SSD now my i7 gaming PC is not only fast.. but very very fast 14-15secs windows boot time no complain here man i wonder if it will increase more if i add another ssd and set to raid 0.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
nice man remind me i still need to get a bluray/dvd rw combo








going to get mine soon as i get my next SSD and video card. darn ssd is super super fast its addicted now im going to get another one to set up raid 0 and install all my favorite games on it









lol, it is addictive isn't it. I'm gonna get a C300 or Vertex 2 and use my Vertex 1 for Steam only at some point, once you go down that path it's impossible to go back! Personally I'm not into RAID on SSD's though since you lose TRIM support, despite the blazingly fast speeds.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


oh ok thats what i did on my marvel driver last time.. thanks man going to find a zip installer version... what i got was exe installer...


That has the ICH10R right? If you can't find it directly from Intel use the following. They are what I use.

32bit http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?aw0oygz3kjj

64 bit http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m1n4jozynjm


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


lol, it is addictive isn't it. I'm gonna get a C300 or Vertex 2 and use my Vertex 1 for Steam only at some point, once you go down that path it's impossible to go back! Personally I'm not into RAID on SSD's though since you lose TRIM support, despite the blazingly fast speeds.


Yah man it is addicted


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That has the ICH10R right? If you can't find it directly from Intel use the following. They are what I use.

32bit http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?aw0oygz3kjj

64 bit http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m1n4jozynjm


yes its the intel ICH10R








i got it from here http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...18859&lang=eng

sorry for the double post


----------



## AndAllThingsWillEnd

Sorry to interrupt, but I was just wondering what you guys use to remove sticker residue from the case. I learned not to use anything with acetone... Haha...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Goof Off, Goo Gone, Cooking Oil, or any Citrus based cleaner.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Nice work.
Does the H70 come with those dual fans?
What are your temps like on that I7?
Nice sleeving, by the way










Yeah, the H70 comes with the push/pull already. I tried uploading the pic of HWM but the internets were angry at me. Basically its 29-33 idle/internet and 54-56 max after 4 hrs of p95.

That's with 2 intakes on the front and the h70 as the only exhaust. I am currently in the midst of a case overhaul (got laser cutter certified yesterday morning...







) which means some fans aren't in/on.


----------



## AndAllThingsWillEnd

Good to know. I don't know why my first instinct was to grab some nail polish remover... Blotchy paint isn't very attractive...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try using some auto polish on it. Turtle Wax Color Back Finish Restorer is an excellent choice as it's good at restoring badly faded, oxidized, and/or damaged finishes. It should be available at any auto parts outlet or big box superstores with an auto department.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndAllThingsWillEnd* 
Sorry to interrupt, but I was just wondering what you guys use to remove sticker residue from the case. I learned not to use anything with acetone... Haha...

I use Goof Off spray









and then go back over that with Castrol Super Clean









and then go to further with dawn and water







Ratio 1tsp to the rest of the bottle water to break the two before.

Also like Papa Smurf says.. you can Clean the paint and restore the finish.
I like this product ..Meguiar's Deep Crystal System Paint Cleaner


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Yeah, the H70 comes with the push/pull already. I tried uploading the pic of HWM but the internets were angry at me. Basically its 29-33 idle/internet and 54-56 max after 4 hrs of p95.

That's with 2 intakes on the front and the h70 as the only exhaust. I am currently in the midst of a case overhaul (got laser cutter certified yesterday morning...







) which means some fans aren't in/on.

That H 70 reminds me of the Old Datsun 260 Z.. The radiator was just a dual core stock. But they came out with the QUAD Core and everybody started buying them because it kept the engine so much cooler.. We also used push pull electric fans to cool it down while in heavy traffic and racing, especially using Air conditioning in Summer.










That H70 is a Fat Radiator. with the pull behind it barely missing the cpu unit.. I would suggest those who are using the H 70 to actually mount the Radiator on the outside back of the case..


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

That H70 is a Fat Radiator. with the pull behind it barely missing the cpu unit.. I would suggest those who are using the H 70 to actually mount the Radiator on the outside back of the case..


Just a little clarification for size since the perspective is a bit off on the picture. The front-most fan on the H70 lines up with the left side of the cpu block and there is enough room to reach my hand completely between the radiator and the mobo, even more so with the low profile.

Why would you recommend the radiator being on the outside back? I checked for dead air between the mobo and radiator and with the top fan going it is still moving back there. Just curious. I can see for aesthetics and to save space but not so much for performance.


----------



## Rockr69

I gotta throw my two cents in on this H70 debate. After owning the H50 for some time and spending a lot of time researching the H70, I feel the best way to mount the rad is to use the same technique I used for my H50. Mount the rad against the inside of the case and the pull fan outside the rear. This will keep the push/pull intact and free up some room inside the case. We're not dealing with a full tower case here and many of us modders believe the best mods are the ones that are impossible to tell factory made from modified.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I gotta throw my two cents in on this H70 debate. After owning the H50 for some time and spending a lot of time researching the H70, I feel the best way to mount the rad is to use the same technique I used for my H50. Mount the rad against the inside of the case and the pull fan outside the rear. This will keep the push/pull intact and free up some room inside the case. We're not dealing with a full tower case here and many of us modders believe the best mods are the ones that are impossible to tell factory made from modified.

Yes.. that is the Ticket.. I was thinking dead air and aesthetics, but My man Rockr69 knows his stuff. If he says that works you can bank on it..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
GTX 295 is NOT > than GTX 470. in DX 11 though









as it cant do it

Yep, it can't do DX11. That doesn't make it weaker though. Is a Matrox 4 Head card "weaker" because it doesn't do DX? Think not, just watch it perform 3D in Photoshop, Corel Paint or other editor. So, it may be lesser right now but it's way more powerfull than a gtx 450.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
General E
thanks you so much for all the help man. i'm glad i listen to you about getting a SSD now my i7 gaming PC is not only fast.. but very very fast 14-15secs windows boot time no complain here man i wonder if it will increase more if i add another ssd and set to raid 0.

Ok, yeah, two SSD's in Raid 0 are faster, how much depends on the chips, controller, you know. It Depends.








I took mine out of Raid 0 because.... You can't really back them up, if you Clone them, back them up as a set or do anything other than "Back up my Data" & one quits (I've had 2 quit, I'm tough on hardware), then your backup has to go back on a Raid 0 configuration.
......Sure they were wicked fast, have the benchies here somewhere but I much prefer to have my system boot a few seconds (maybe 8) slower & have my games load fast then have that tiny amount back.
......Trim support. So far it doesn't work in Raid 0.
...... When they do break, if you have something like Intel Intelligent Storage Matrix running the show, they (tech support) just have you tell the program to read it as "normal".








.....8 seconds just isn't worth it. I still boot faster than any computer around me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Try using some auto polish on it. Turtle Wax Color Back Finish Restorer is an excellent choice as it good at restoring badly faded, oxidized, and/or damaged finishes. It should be available at any auto parts outlet or big box superstores with an auto department.

I agree totally. I re-finished my VW bus this way, it was shiny clean...... Until the flood of '97 hit. I miss my bus.









Oh yeah.
Hi Everybody!!
We are moved!







Well, kinda, you know how long it takes to unpack things.







We now have gas, hot water, a brand new range, washer - dryer is in, a nice place to sleep, a place for my computer (Mindy's Scout is next), almost have food to eat, no breakfasts, most importantly I'll have time off!








Mindy getting the Shingles was the last straw, I couldn't stand her being sick & it taking me 20minutes to get to her. I'm in the office & sitting at my desk. Messy though it may be!







So, I'll be popping in more often & maybe I can keep up this time.


----------



## mr-Charles

......WELCOME back for here BriSleep ! ! !









Glad to hear all has gone well for you & Mindy's Big move.







. . .
. . . I, for one have missed your knowledgeable information for reading upon here....







NOW, you can start to get
more & more of that needed R & R that you have been cut short of for all this New Home Prep'ng and Moving . . .








{ i'm sure the rest of the "SCOUT"- troop's here, miss'd ya as well......} glad to read your back . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Yeah, the H70 comes with the push/pull already. I tried uploading the pic of HWM but the internets were angry at me. Basically its 29-33 idle/internet and 54-56 max after 4 hrs of p95.

That's with 2 intakes on the front and the h70 as the only exhaust. I am currently in the midst of a case overhaul (got laser cutter certified yesterday morning...







) which means some fans aren't in/on.

Thanks









So those temps are nice, what is your vcore? Are you overclocking?

Do you mean that you are working in a machine shop and you now can start using a laser?


----------



## abdidas

funny voting, SUX lol


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
There's a nice graphics card hierarchy chart maintained on a monthly basis at Tom's Hardware.

A GTX 460 is going to be a nice card but personally I think lifetime warranties are a total waste of time. If my old 9800GT (in an older rig) failed now would I bother to return it? No. It's what, 4 years old, maybe less, I really can't remember. 2 year warranties are entirely fine IMO but I suppopse I can understand those who want to be conservative might be attracted to lifetime.

infected rat;
This is about your Nocuta NH-14, if you do not mind could you please tell me, 1-did it fit alright? Or did you do some mods?
2-what are your idle and loads temps? with that 3.8Ghz on your I7
3- what is your 3.8Ghz vcore?
4- do you like your NH-14
Thanks H969


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
infected rat;
This is about your Nocuta NH-14, if you do not mind could you please tell me, 1-did it fit alright? Or did you do some mods?
2-what are your idle and loads temps? with that 3.8Ghz on your I7
3- what is your 3.8Ghz vcore?
4- do you like your NH-14
Thanks H969

1) Yep it fits no problem. I have Corsair XMS memory installed which has quite a low profile, no large decorative heat spreaders so there are no issues at all. It's worth checking your RAM for compatibility but even if it is quite tall you can just mount the first push fan a little higher than usual and it will work. Since you have a P6T I see no problem with the motherboard and compatibility itself.

2) With an ambient of 20C my highest core idles at 35-36C, under full load (LinX) i'm at 62C max after an hour, and a few degrees less on Prime 95. I have a 4Ghz o/c profile stored in the BIOS which is 5C higher. Note my ambient of 20C is quite low there, so in the summer it would all be relatively higher. Also note that Prime95 temps will be a good bit lower than LinX.

3) My load vcore for 3.8Ghz is 1.224 when reported by CPU-Z. It's set a good bit higher than that in the BIOS since I don't use load line calibration. Every chip is different though, and a vanilla P6T doesn't have the multi phase current smoothing so you might well need a bit more, only some testing can determine that.

4) I'm extremely happy with the temps I get from the NH-D14, my previous cooler wasn't really up to the job for a 4Ghz overclock but the Noctua kills it. On top of that it's really quiet compared to the competition, the fans don't adjust speed and stay at a nice gentle 1200rpm the entire time. They supply some resistors you can fit to make the fans run even slower if noise is a big concern to you.

The one thing I would criticize is the look in the scout, it's a giant brick of a cooler and blocks the light from the LED fans in the scout case. Still, function over form I suppose.

Oh one other thing is that the top fan clips can be slightly tricky to fit once the cooler is installed, there isn't much space to get your fingers in there. I ended up gently prying it on with a screwdriver but know someone else who did it with his hands no problem - I must have fat fingers!









There are a few photos linked in my sig of it installed if you want to take a peek. I'm sure you'd be very happy with one if you decided on it.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Thanks









So those temps are nice, what is your vcore? Are you overclocking?

Do you mean that you are working in a machine shop and you now can start using a laser?


Currently the OC is a work in progress since I haven't done it before (luckily the 930 has plenty of guides and is forgiving). Once I get something I like I'll repost temps.

My college has a full machine shop (mill, lathe, welding, water jet, laser, etc) where you can get trained on a variety of stuff. Since I'm a MechE I have the lathe/mill/sheet metal training all done and now I have laser cutter training done too.


----------



## K10

Check out my build log. I don't really have many of the parts yet....but a lot of it is ordered - http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...build-log.html


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Would like to get a H70 but they are just too expensive over here in the UK so I think im gonna get a H50 instead. At least with the H50 I can finally use my top side window fan slot


----------



## hubwub

Even though I settled for the EVGA GTX 465, I'm having my doubts. I haven't purchased it yet because I'm having doubts on the card. In theory, I could crossfire my 5770. However, I don't want my card anymore and it bugged the hell out of me when it first came out. I just want a card that is reliable and can last me for a year and a half that is also under $300.


----------



## Mongol

Go with evga 460's...better cards imo, cost less...use less power...great headroom.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


1) Yep it fits no problem. I have Corsair XMS memory installed which has quite a low profile, no large decorative heat spreaders so there are no issues at all. It's worth checking your RAM for compatibility but even if it is quite tall you can just mount the first push fan a little higher than usual and it will work. Since you have a P6T I see no problem with the motherboard and compatibility itself.

2) With an ambient of 20C my highest core idles at 35-36C, under full load (LinX) i'm at 62C max after an hour, and a few degrees less on Prime 95. I have a 4Ghz o/c profile stored in the BIOS which is 5C higher. Note my ambient of 20C is quite low there, so in the summer it would all be relatively higher. Also note that Prime95 temps will be a good bit lower than LinX.

3) My load vcore for 3.8Ghz is 1.224 when reported by CPU-Z. It's set a good bit higher than that in the BIOS since I don't use load line calibration. Every chip is different though, and a vanilla P6T doesn't have the multi phase current smoothing so you might well need a bit more, only some testing can determine that.

4) I'm extremely happy with the temps I get from the NH-D14, my previous cooler wasn't really up to the job for a 4Ghz overclock but the Noctua kills it. On top of that it's really quiet compared to the competition, the fans don't adjust speed and stay at a nice gentle 1200rpm the entire time. They supply some resistors you can fit to make the fans run even slower if noise is a big concern to you.

The one thing I would criticize is the look in the scout, it's a giant brick of a cooler and blocks the light from the LED fans in the scout case. Still, function over form I suppose.

Oh one other thing is that the top fan clips can be slightly tricky to fit once the cooler is installed, there isn't much space to get your fingers in there. I ended up gently prying it on with a screwdriver but know someone else who did it with his hands no problem - I must have fat fingers!









There are a few photos linked in my sig of it installed if you want to take a peek. I'm sure you'd be very happy with one if you decided on it.


Wow, that is some awesome answers! You even answered some I thought of after asking you the questions. You did your homework before buying the Noctua NH-D14!
Those are some nice vcores you are getting.








Yes noise is my major along with a cooler outcome and that is why I have been looking at newer coolers, I did not know that the NH-D14 stayed at a constant fan speed, those are some impressive cooling numbers being at a constant speed, I wonder how they do that?
Although if I remember corectly they run about 1200rpm? I have 5 fans on a controler other than my CM V8 and when I turn them all down to 900-1200rpm they are quite except for the side fan that needs to be 700-800rpm but the one that makes the most noise other then the side fan is the V8.
You have a very nice looking Scout!
I thank you for the speedy and very informative reply. +Rep


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


Currently the OC is a work in progress since I haven't done it before (luckily the 930 has plenty of guides and is forgiving). Once I get something I like I'll repost temps.

My college has a full machine shop (mill, lathe, welding, water jet, laser, etc) where you can get trained on a variety of stuff. Since I'm a MechE I have the lathe/mill/sheet metal training all done and now I have laser cutter training done too.


Yes it takes some time to get a good stable OC,( 3 weeks for me ) I will check back when you get it where you want it. I am sure you will be posting, as it is a milestone when you get a good OC, it was for me anyway









Wow congrats on your machine training, and wishing you a happy and prosperous carrier as an Engineer!







+Rep


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Wow, that is some awesome answers! You even answered some I thought of after asking you the questions. You did your homework before buying the Noctua NH-D14!
Those are some nice vcores you are getting.








Yes noise is my major along with a cooler outcome and that is why I have been looking at newer coolers, I did not know that the NH-D14 stayed at a constant fan speed, those are some impressive cooling numbers being at a constant speed, I wonder how they do that?
Although if I remember corectly they run about 1200rpm? I have 5 fans on a controler other than my CM V8 and when I turn them all down to 900-1200rpm they are quite except for the side fan that needs to be 700-800rpm but the one that makes the most noise other then the side fan is the V8.
You have a very nice looking Scout!
I thank you for the speedy and very informative reply. +Rep

Regarding my vcore that appears to be the sweet spot for my chip, as you ramp up from stock it only takes a little nudge in vcore each time, but going from 3.8 to 4.0 takes a much bigger jump, I forget what I'd have to check the BIOS but since I have no real need for the extra 0.2Ghz I'm happy to leave it there.

Indeed noise was a concern for me and that's why the D14 won me over, the 1200rpm stock fans that come with it just make a pretty quiet woooshing sound. You'll find most of the top air cooler comparisons fit 2000rpm fans to the competition. If you fit 2000rpm fans to the D14 it destroys the competition, it really is a beast of a cooler, massive twin fin stack and 6 heat pipes per stack. I'm not a fan of that sort of noise though. There are so many fan configurations you can play around with, check out ehumes posts in the air cooling forum, he is the fan master.

On final point regarding side fans, you won't beable to fit a side fan in the upper slot of the scout with the D14 in place, it's too tall. Having said that I think Enigma posted a link to some thin fans earlier in the thread that would probably fit, but I suspect it would just interfere with the air flow more than anything. You can fit a normal 120mm side fan on the lower placement point though, but I haven't bothered.

Good luck and let us know how it works out if you get one!


----------



## Rockr69

I'm bored with my computer and want to build a new one. Anybody wanna buy my Scout?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll give you $20 for it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I'll give you $20 for it.

SOLD! to the comedian with the hot blue chick on his arm


----------



## Enigma8750

LOL.. I love you guys... that is hilarious.. I will give you 30.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enigma8750* 
lol.. I love you guys... That is hilarious.. I will give you 30.

u r killin' me!


----------



## raspinudo

I just keep getting the disk read error now, no boot. Looks like im going to have to upgrade this HDD sooner than I thought







Ill probably just go to frys and pick one up today.

EDIT:
Worked on the fourth try.
Gonna leave it on when I leave so I don't have to try and boot. Just gonna pick up an SSD before work, and transfer it all tonight.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200050

Anyone know if these look ok inside a Scout? I'm torn between these and the CM R4s.

Also, and forgive me if this has been answered before. What fans are compatible with the stealth mode button thingy. Yes, he is a noob.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
LOL.. I love you guys... that is hilarious.. I will give you 30.

Hey. Keep out of this. I was serious and need a better case than my Elite 330.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200050

Anyone know if these look ok inside a Scout? I'm torn between these and the CM R4s.

Also, and forgive me if this has been answered before. What fans are compatible with the stealth mode button thingy. Yes, he is a noob.









answer to question #1: I don't know
answer to question #2: None that I'm aware of.

The stock fans use a separate circuit to power the leds in the fans. If you are crafty enough you could take any led fan and build your own circuit for just the leds. It wouldn't really be hard. You'd just have to use a couple of wires and some tape to run around the fan in a parallel circuit.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

The stock fans use a separate circuit to power the leds in the fans. If you are crafty enough you could take any led fan and build your own circuit for just the leds. It wouldn't really be hard. You'd just have to use a couple of wires and some tape to run around the fan in a parallel circuit.
That's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## PapaSmurf

This guide will show you how to mod an LED fan so the LED's are on a separate plug and a switch.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Ligh...-Light-Switch/


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I'm bored with my computer and want to build a new one. Anybody wanna buy my Scout?


. .







. . . HEY, I want in = _i'm hollaring 50_ ! ! !

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Give a guy a break will ya. You already have a Scout.


----------



## Rockr69

...uh, I don't think you guys understand. Not just the case, the whole tower. Guts and all.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I only want the case. It's all that I could afford, and I could barely do that.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
SOLD! to the comedian with the hot blue chick on his arm























Oh oh oh, dude dude, really I'll trade you a 320Gb Caviar Blue for it!!!
Uh wait, didn't I promise that to someone already?? Sure I wrote it down here somewhere, lives in the sticks of some backwoods state???









Man, been working too hard for too long. Can't even remember where my keys are half the time.







Gotta build a key rack. Where's that hardboard I had, for that matter where's the key hooks?? Oh mannnnn!!







Wait, I don't drink anymore. Do I??









Oh yeah, tell all your friends & neighbors that I have a reference XFX5870 for sale, cheap! It can be thiers for the low price of $300- but they have to pay shipping, got burned there once. Never again. Here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/video/82007...l#post10805878
Hey! Make me an offer, you never know!!

I also have an '88 14x60' mobile home for sale in Sparks, NV. PM me on either of those if interested.

One more thing
I have no problem with Charter.net, been going on 3 months now, not even a hiccup.







http://www.speedtest.net/result/966430218.png

My Police training buddy live in ChristChurch NZ, pinged him last night at 22Mb/s. Here's how it is right now, Friday night on the west coast of U.S.A. http://www.speedtest.net/result/966431835.png


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I only want the case. It's all that I could afford, and I could barely do that.









I hear ya. I guess I should be ashamed to say "I'm bored with my computer and wanna build a new one" when so many are having a hard time just making ends meet. I been going through a tough time "domestically" if you catch my drift, been drinking some wine and thought it would be humorous to see what kind of response I'd get. Sorry guys.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh oh oh, dude dude, really I'll trade you a 320Gb Caviar Blue for it!!!
Uh wait, didn't I promise that to someone already?? Sure I wrote it down here somewhere, lives in the sticks of some backwoods state???









Man, been working too hard for too long. Can't even remember where my keys are half the time.







Gotta build a key rack. Where's that hardboard I had, for that matter where's the key hooks?? Oh mannnnn!!







Wait, I don't drink anymore. Do I??









Hey man! Backwoods state?!! I'll have you know we just passed a law stating it is now illegal to have intimate relations with your sister more than four times a month. I think we're moving right on into the 19th century with that little move. Backwoods state. My ass!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hey man! Backwoods state?!! I'll have you know we just passed a law stating it is now illegal to have intimate relations with your sister more than four times a month. I think we're moving right on into the 19th century with that little move. Backwoods state. My ass!!!

Whaaaa??? How did they pass that one? It's still legal here to marry your sisters aunts daughter on your fathers side!





















I swear! When will they stop this inane nonsense??









Ever hear of Sharon Angle? She's running for Senate, took a $1,000,000- bribe & they let her keep running as long as she "gave it back".









Oh, we're most famous for the NIMBY laws.







It's ok for you to do it in your back yard but don't even cross that fence!







Oh, there's another good one. The local water treatement facility is allowed to have up to 3 people die a year from Giardia (they call it Bever Fever), as long as they're over 55, under 7 or chronically ill. Man I'm glad we moved, now our water comes from Chalk Bluff, one of the nations cleanest R.O. treatment plants.









No, really Rockr, I meant Back Woods, cause of all the trees, you know!


----------



## Rockr69

Seriously I've got a new build planned for tax season.

COOLER MASTER HAF X - It's Coolermaster. DUH!

ASUS Crosshair IV Formula AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Picked out purely because it's red and black and EVGA doesn't make AMD boards. STUPIDHEADS!

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition - see disclaimer below

2 XFX HD-585X-ZAFC Radeon HD 5850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card w/ Eyefinity - in crossfire - YEAH BABY!

G.SKILL Flare 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) - I trust this brand

G.SKILL Phoenix Pro Series FM-25S2S-120GBP2 2.5" 120GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)-For OS and Programs - Again, I trust this brand

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive- For media storage

Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARS 2TB 64MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive- For backup

COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSA00-80GAD3-US 1000W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Cooler Master. Nuff said

CORSAIR Hydro H70 CWCH70 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler - Curious

Logitech Z-5500 505 Watts 5.1 Digital Speaker System - So I can piss off my wife

Subtotal:$2,520.88 - See above reason for Logitech speakers

Now I know some of you (E.) would say wait until the AM4 and Bulldozer comes out and I would say your right, but being that this build is almost triple what what the Sentinel cost; and we're not even close to saturating quad core performance, I'm happy with the X6 for a while.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Whaaaa??? How did they pass that one? It's still legal here to marry your sisters aunts daughter on your fathers side!























No, really Rockr, I meant Back Woods, cause of all the trees, you know!









We are a tree city


----------



## BriSleep

Sheesh Rock, for that money you could get an i-7. Seriously though, you could get a Bulldozer!

How much does that PSU cost?? Have you looked at Enermax & thier rebate thing?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
We are a tree city









Well. We're a tree city too! Which is really strange considering we're in High Desert!







Then again, this whole area was full of Ponderosa Pine untill the Miners in Virginia City cut them down for supports.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Yes it takes some time to get a good stable OC,( 3 weeks for me ) I will check back when you get it where you want it. I am sure you will be posting, as it is a milestone when you get a good OC, it was for me anyway









Wow congrats on your machine training, and wishing you a happy and prosperous carrier as an Engineer!







+Rep

So after this post I've been working on the OC way too much. I think I have it stable 3.6 (180x20) @1.18V. For some reason I still can't get it in that 3.75-3.8 range. It gets into windows for a bit but then after maybe 5 min of use (not prime95, just sitting on the desktop) it will BSOD. I'll get some temps for you soon. I've been running so much prime on this thing that I am still waiting for it's idle temp to settle back down.

Thanks for the wishes.


----------



## Trademark

Just wanna show my new result on Crucial RealSSD running Sata 6 on my asus rampage III Extreme


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Sheesh Rock, for that money you could get an i-7. Seriously though, you could get a Bulldozer!

How much does that PSU cost?? Have you looked at Enermax & thier rebate thing?

In reality I don't really need a 6 core. A four core would probably do me fine. The PSU is only $214. Anything close in Enermax is $285.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
In reality I don't really need a 6 core. A four core would probably do me fine. The PSU is only $214. Anything close in Enermax is $285.

Yep, anything in Gold is getting pricey. Not to mention there are only a few PSU suppliers that make gold in over 700watt configs. I gotta agree with the 4 core logic, I haven't used more than 3 since I stopped folding. Made it to millionaire BTW. Nice way to heat your house but electric heat is too expensive.







Esp now we have the 96.6% furnace, it's gonna be cheap this winter!









Edit: Oh, I just asked cause you know I got my 1050+ for $209- w/ shipping because of the Egg sale & Enermax rebate. I could always lend you the Chieftec until a sale comes around.


----------



## Enigma8750

Trademark ... What are those WRITE scores. Are those Real??


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200050

Anyone know if these look ok inside a Scout? I'm torn between these and the CM R4s.

Also, and forgive me if this has been answered before. What fans are compatible with the stealth mode button thingy. Yes, he is a noob.









http://xoxide.com/120mmfans.html


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Trademark ... What are those WRITE scores. Are those Real??

Yeah Boss, that's the latest generation paired up with the Marvell Sata 3 chip. We couldn't even think of those speeds with Sata 2. Wait till NEC releases thier chip, that'll push the limit on Sata 3 and SSD's. That's all Evga is waiting on to release the next Classified.


----------



## Enigma8750

*To Papa Smurf*.. I am not buying Rockr69's system.. I was playing that I was going to give 30 bucks for his case.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I never figured he would take my $20 offer so I was just foolin' around anyway. No harm no foul.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Trademark ... What are those WRITE scores. Are those Real??

yes








its running at sata 6 finally figure out how to do it right and running a marvel storage driver from my asus rampage III extreme installation CD .


----------



## Rockr69

Hey Rockr, I'll give you $60 for your scout. Oh wait that's me. DAMN!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hey Rockr, I'll give you $60 for your scout. Oh wait that's me. DAMN!























Do you have any pictures of your build? (I can't remember if you posted before). Also, how much were you thinking? Recently my computer died and I've been contemplating what to do.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyrate* 
Do you have any pictures of your build? (I can't remember if you posted before). Also, how much were you thinking? Recently my computer died and I've been contemplating what to do.

Yeah I got pics, but it's really not for sale. It's kind of a running joke I put on in poor taste yesterday. Sorry to hear about your system. I'd build another if I were you vs. buying someone else's. But here's some pics anyway cuz I like to show them off.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hey Rockr, I'll give you $60 for your scout. Oh wait that's me. DAMN!
























. . . . . that was a good one . . . .







.....









{ almost made me choke on my cup of coffee. . .







}

mr-Charles . . .


----------



## Mongol

I don't think I ever officially entered my build. >_>










pay no attention to the 70's era porn star comforter.


















which reminds me...that's a really clean build ya got there rockr...think im about to completely take apart my scout and do some neater cable management.

perfect time for it as im about to re-tim my 460's with some IC-7.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


I don't think I ever officially entered my build. >_>










pay no attention to the 70's era porn star comforter.


















which reminds me...that's a really clean build ya got there rockr...think im about to completely take apart my scout and do some neater cable management.

perfect time for it as im about to re-tim my 460's with some IC-7.


thank you for drawing me right to the comforter by asking not to pay it any mind







and thanks for the compliment. It wasn't easy by any stretch of the word, but worth it in the end


----------



## Mongol

Indeed. LOL.

It was a preemptive point out...I figured that eventually a cheeky fellow would state 'Oi mate, nice sheets. What you do for a living then, adult films?'


----------



## Mongol

FTR: that's my blackberry's usb cable...and it doesn't dangle daily. lol.


----------



## AuraNova

*********, how's that fan controller? Is it pretty good?

By the way, nice build.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
*********, how's that fan controller? Is it pretty good?

By the way, nice build.

Thanks mate.

It's not terrible. You get support for 4 fans, approx 6 watts/1 A draw per channel. The Scythe Kazemaster IMO is better as far as precision RPM control but I liked the aesthetics of the Aerocool.


----------



## Rockr69

...uh what are you gonna do with 12 gigs of ram? Hack the NSA or something?


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
...uh what are you gonna do with 12 gigs of ram? Hack the NSA or something?

Sony Vegas pro.

And I do photo edit...in the 15.1+MP range...helps loads with loading massive picture/video files.

...and I'm a part time electro musician.









FL9 and Deckadance love my extended memory profile.


----------



## raspinudo

Odd, I ran HDtune on the seagate and it says its fully healthy.
Any Thoughts on why I might have boot issues guys?


----------



## Mongol

I'm not a fan of Seagates, but that sounds like a possibly on-the-verge-of-corruption mbr. No click-of-doom yet, right? Maybe a chkdsk is in order...


----------



## raspinudo

Could you elaborate on that please, I'm a bit new to all of this.

BTW I just picked up and installed an SSD, if you could just tell what I need to do to transfer so I can just boot off the SSD and huck this seagate POS, id appreciate it.


----------



## Mongol

when the hdd spins up, do you hear a ticking like a clock?

also: how to use chkdsk in Windows 7


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

another update on my rig







i modded my H50:







1 question, why doesnt mine like glow? ive got UV tubes in there and the tubing are red UV and its got feser red UV coolant in it


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
when the hdd spins up, do you hear a ticking like a clock?

also: how to use chkdsk in Windows 7

Not that I noticed, but yeah I really just want to transfer it all to the new SSD and be done with this POS.


----------



## Striker36

damn... things have moved pretty quickly the last couple days.... i have like 15 pages to read XD


----------



## Mongol

I never, EVER would recommend a transfer under any circumstance.

A clean Windows install and a reinstall of all of your programs will save you loads of headaches in the future. Best bet is to back up all picture/video/music files you have onto a thumb drive and start from scratch.

Trust me...I know...try having to reinstall 200gb of programs after a switchover like me.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


Hi guys,

question, why doesnt mine like glow? ive got UV tubes in there and the tubing are red UV and its got feser red UV coolant in it


maybe it needs additional feser uv additive...how old is the fluid? was it stored in anything other than an opaque plastic bottle over the last few months? I assume it's brand new...maybe just a bad batch...if that's possible....


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


maybe it needs additional feser uv additive...how old is the fluid? was it stored in anything other than an opaque plastic bottle over the last few months? I assume it's brand new...maybe just a bad batch...if that's possible....


its brand new mate, done it all yesterday and only the fluid a few days, cud it posibly be the uv tubes not good enough? they were only cheap?


----------



## Mongol

Well mate, it's odd that your uv ccfl would not promote a glow from the fluid in your reservoir...unless it's made from material that blocks uv lightwaves...and that would be a bloody painful kick in the bollacks.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Not that I noticed, but yeah I really just want to transfer it all to the new SSD and be done with this POS.


Get yourself Acronis True Home Image and Clone your HDD to your SSD. Run CHKDSK, viral and spyral scans, and do a defrag; then clone your drive over.


----------



## Mongol

Defrag the HDD not the SSD! Never the SSD!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Defrag the HDD not the SSD! Never the SSD!


Correct! When you have the SSD installed turn off any auto defrag you have and let the disc wear level itself


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Well mate, it's odd that your uv ccfl would not promote a glow from the fluid in your reservoir...unless it's made from material that blocks uv lightwaves...and that would be a bloody painful kick in the bollacks.










ive seen loads of people with the swiftech res v2 and theres r all fine







especially the acid green


----------



## Rockr69

Why I'm depressed

Over five thousand years ago, Moses said to the children of Israel: "Pick up your shovels, mount your asses and camels, and I will lead you to the Promised Land.

Nearly 75 years ago( when welfare was introduced), Roosevelt said" Lay down your shovels, sit on your asses, and light up a camel, this is the Promised Land."

Today, Obama has stolen your shovel, taxed your asses, raised the price of camels and mortgaged the Promised Land.

I was so depressed last night thinking about the Health Care Plans, the economy, the wars,lost jobs, savings,Social Security, retirement funds,etc . . .I called a Suicide Hotline. I had to press 1 for English. I was connected to a call center in Pakistan. I told them I was suicidal.......

They got excited and asked if I could drive a truck.....


----------



## Mongol

Maybe it was just me and my mediocre luck Rockr, but when I tried to clone my hdd onto my ssd raider, I had nothing but errors and random freeze-ups/downs/horizontals...lol.

Nothing other than a fresh install cleared me up...more power to you if you were able to get a cloned hdd ~ ssd up and running with no issues.


----------



## Mongol

lol...I feel your pain mate...as a displaced god save the queener, half asian that's lived stateside for the past 25 years. >_>

Go and have your say in my '10 Commandments of OCN' thread I created in the Suggestions section.









*yes I know your post was a joke* >_>


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


ive seen loads of people with the swiftech res v2 and theres r all fine







especially the acid green


that may have to do with concentration levels of uv additive...it may be slightly higher in that ghastly acid green. go'an get yourself a bottle of uv additive from faser...don't add too much tho.


----------



## Mongol

Well mates, cheers. I'm off for the day. Time to...destroy the liver.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

********* I see you have a H70 in your rig, where have you mounted it?
I wanna get either the H50 or H70 but was worried about the amount of space the H70 takes up. Pic if possible please


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


********* I see you have a H70 in your rig, where have you mounted it?
I wanna get either the H50 or H70 but was worried about the amount of space the H70 takes up. Pic if possible please










If you haven't seen this pic before he's a rough idea:

http://www.overclock.net/10622815-post12570.html

Man, I feel like I am posting this so much...

This is what it looks like inside the case completely. Right side of the fan lines up with left side of cpu block. 3.6GHz @ 1.18, idle 38-40 load 58-60 with really bad case fans currently.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

ahh thanks.
Can you still use the top side window fan slot for a fan though with H70 there?


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


ahh thanks.
Can you still use the top side window fan slot for a fan though with H70 there?


Looks like the top fan would conflict by a couple of mm







. I am planning on cutting a new window so I didn't even notice. Might be able to get away with a thin 120mm. I would just cut a window though. The slats on the stock window make a horrible noise when the fans are installed (or at least they did for me).


----------



## K10

Will any of you be following my build log?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...build-log.html


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


Looks like the top fan would conflict by a couple of mm







. I am planning on cutting a new window so I didn't even notice. Might be able to get away with a thin 120mm. I would just cut a window though. The slats on the stock window make a horrible noise when the fans are installed (or at least they did for me).


Hmm then that makes me wonder where ********* has his H70 if the second pic he showed has the H70 installed as he has both side fan slots occupied.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hey Rockr, I'll give you $60 for your scout. Oh wait that's me. DAMN!
























Lmao


----------



## Trademark

hi everyone

my cousin want me to build him a new pc. $3000 Budget.

heres the list. feedback and suggestion welcome.

i7 2010 Build

CPU=i7 950
Motherboard=Asus Rampage III Formula
Ram=Corsair Dominator GT 6gb DDR3
Video Card=EVGA GTX 480
Power Supply=HX Corsair HX 850w
Cpu Cooling = Corsair H70
SSD=x2 Crucial RealSSD C300 64gb
Hard Drive Storage=Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
Monitor=Viewsonic VX2450WN 23.6" x2
Optical Drive=Asus Black Bluray Combo-OEM
Fan Controller=Scythe KM02-BK 5.25" Bay Fan Controller 
Cooling fan=COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Red LED Case Fan x2 (Side Panel)
Case= Coolermaster Storm Scout
UPS backup=OPTI-UPS ES1000C 1000VA 700W UPS 
Keyboard=Logitech G15 2-Tone USB Wired Standard Gaming Keyboard 
Mouse=COOLER MASTER Inferno SGM-4000-KLLN1-GP Wired 4000 dpi Gaming Mouse 
Operating System=Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM


----------



## PapaSmurf

That link isn't available for public viewing.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


Man my cousin want me to build him a new pc. $3000 Budget.


That is insane!

I'm building one for my brother as a Christmas present (for which I'm now pretty much set on the Storm Scout) and I'm having a hard time keeping it under $800.

If only we all had a $3000 build budget ... think of the possibilities!


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That link isn't available for public viewing.


yah sorry man so i have to list all the part instead


----------



## raspinudo

Looks like a sweet build trademark. The only thing I would do different(Besides using amd jk lol) would be to get a black mamba mouse from razer. I have one and I love it.

Oh and side note
MY PC IS FINALLY DONE, AND RUNNING LIKE A CHAMP.
I just bit the bullet, said screw the Seagate and reinstalled windows onto my new intel 80gb ssd(which rules btw). Boot is consistent every time now, no problems. I am very happy


----------



## raspinudo

Before SSD, my score was 5.9
.. and now


Windows 7 Experience Score by Raspinudo, on Flickr


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice. I so want an SSD, but I need a better case even more.


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Nice. I so want an SSD, but I need a better case even more.


Yeah, thanks for all the advice during my build smurf, I really appreciate it.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Will any of you be following my build log?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...build-log.html

I subscribed to your thread because I'm interested with what you might be able to do with the Phantom. If I were to upgrade from my Storm Scout, I might go with the Phantom. It definitely looks like a Storm Trooper.

So, I didn't make the purchase on the video card. Since, I'm having doubts about it. I was very confident when I posted about it here but then I hesitated. I really want to get away from my ATI card and it's going to be about a year since I got my 5770. Decisions. Decisions. Decisions. I want to go back to having an NVIDIA card and possibly instead of getting a blu-ray drive get a SSD. Sorry, if this sounded like a rant. Just need opinions on what to do with my sig rig next.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Before SSD, my score was 5.9
.. and now


Windows 7 Experience Score by Raspinudo, on Flickr

very nice man







same thing happened to me now u going to be like me addicted to ssd im going to get another ssd soon


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Looks like a sweet build trademark. The only thing I would do different(Besides using amd jk lol) would be to get a black mamba mouse from razer. I have one and I love it.

Oh and side note
MY PC IS FINALLY DONE, AND RUNNING LIKE A CHAMP.
I just bit the bullet, said screw the Seagate and reinstalled windows onto my new intel 80gb ssd(which rules btw). Boot is consistent every time now, no problems. I am very happy









glad ur happy man


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Yeah, thanks for all the advice during my build smurf, I really appreciate it.

No problem. That's what we're here for.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
very nice man







same thing happened to me now u going to be like me addicted to ssd im going to get another ssd soon









Where I would really like an SSD is my laptop since I am booting it up and powering it down a lot more than I do my desktop. But until a 256gig SSD becomes affordable (as in less than a C note) that isn't even close to being a reality.


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
very nice man







same thing happened to me now u going to be like me addicted to ssd im going to get another ssd soon









yeah I gotta be careful as its my only HDD right now lol, so I can't be DLing for now lol.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
yeah I gotta be careful as its my only HDD right now lol, so I can't be DLing for now lol.

Get all your stuff off the HDD, format it and use it as storage or just use it as storage the way it is


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Get all your stuff off the HDD, format it and use it as storage or just use it as storage the way it is

Theres an idea, just because it was a crappy boot drive doesn't mean it can't be storage. Plus its better then letting it sit in a box in my closet. Next thing for my scout is getting a false floor and HDD cover made for me


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
I subscribed to your thread because I'm interested with what you might be able to do with the Phantom. If I were to upgrade from my Storm Scout, I might go with the Phantom. It definitely looks like a Storm Trooper.

So, I didn't make the purchase on the video card. Since, I'm having doubts about it. I was very confident when I posted about it here but then I hesitated. I really want to get away from my ATI card and it's going to be about a year since I got my 5770. Decisions. Decisions. Decisions. I want to go back to having an NVIDIA card and possibly instead of getting a blu-ray drive get a SSD. Sorry, if this sounded like a rant. Just need opinions on what to do with my sig rig next.

I had a 5770.. got a GTX 460. haven't looked back since. definately worth getting.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Don't just format it. Use SeaTools to zero it out first, then do a FULL format, then use it.


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 
I had a 5770.. got a GTX 460. haven't looked back since. definately worth getting.

Agreed.
The 400 series is amazing.
I *** so hard to my GTX 465. Just kidding, sort of.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I hear ya. I guess I should be ashamed to say "I'm bored with my computer and wanna build a new one" when so many are having a hard time just making ends meet. I been going through a tough time "domestically" if you catch my drift, been drinking some wine and thought it would be humorous to see what kind of response I'd get. Sorry guys.

Don't you dare apologize. There is always a good place to let off some steam and play games and that is with your Brothers and Sisters here on the CMSSC. We love you and we hope all goes well.. don't give up and have fun on here.. That is one of the reasons we do this.. Its because it is fun. Semper Fi.. Do or DIE


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
So after this post I've been working on the OC way too much. I think I have it stable 3.6 (180x20) @1.18V. For some reason I still can't get it in that 3.75-3.8 range. It gets into windows for a bit but then after maybe 5 min of use (not prime95, just sitting on the desktop) it will BSOD. I'll get some temps for you soon. I've been running so much prime on this thing that I am still waiting for it's idle temp to settle back down.

Thanks for the wishes.

LOL, yup up to 3.6 is easy, most will do it on stock Vcore, mine will go 3.8 on stock, and boot, but not stable had a BSOD @24.5 hrs!!! small F's.








The idle temps should settle right down in under 5 min, once you stop running all 4 cores @ 100%
If it does not want to cool down on that low voltage you are using, you might want to re seat your H70.
Keep a close eye on your voltages and temps all the time, CPUZ will show what your Vcore is running different than what you plugged into your bios, if you plugged 1.18V and cpuz is showing 1.78 or 1.79 then you might have too bump it to get it to run at the 1.18.
Oh and make a log and wright down all your settings, it is easy to forget after a few days


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yeah I got pics, but it's really not for sale. It's kind of a running joke I put on in poor taste yesterday. Sorry to hear about your system. I'd build another if I were you vs. buying someone else's. But here's some pics anyway cuz I like to show them off.



















That a fine looking machine, do I hear $350?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yeah I got pics, but it's really not for sale. It's kind of a running joke I put on in poor taste yesterday. Sorry to hear about your system. I'd build another if I were you vs. buying someone else's. But here's some pics anyway cuz I like to show them off.



















Such a Choice Box Rockr69.. I love Choice Boxes don't you..







if you are really gonna sell it I would want at least 650 to 800 for the whole unit. That is a prime gamer and it ROCKS.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
That a fine looking machine, do I hear $350?

With all the custom work I was thinkin about $900


----------



## Rockr69

That way if someone is foolish enough to give me that much I won't turn it down and it shows just how unwilling I am to sell it in the first place.

Giggity!


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
I don't think I ever officially entered my build. >_>










pay no attention to the 70's era porn star comforter.


















which reminds me...that's a really clean build ya got there rockr...think im about to completely take apart my scout and do some neater cable management.

perfect time for it as im about to re-tim my 460's with some IC-7.

Hey look,it is christmas on the the porn star comforter








All kidding aside very nice pics, and nice Scout. Thanks for the pic








I can never stop looking at the Scouts.
Why I did not take any pic's of all my parts when all came in?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That way if someone is foolish enough to give me that much I won't turn it down and it shows just how unwilling I am to sell it in the first place.

Giggity!


I just don't want to lose you.. You're just too valuable to me. Okay. guys we will change the club or make a new one if we all want to upgrade but we all do it together when the Bulldozer comes out...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Theres an idea, just because it was a crappy boot drive doesn't mean it can't be storage. Plus its better then letting it sit in a box in my closet. Next thing for my scout is getting a false floor and HDD cover made for me









I built 3 new ones today.. I will get you some pictures as soon as the paint Dries. It came from an Onkio Stereo that I got at the Thrift store for cheap. Its two channel and its gonna go outside in my Pool house for Tunes.. Now I just need a cheap CD player that does MP3s.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
Hi guys,

another update on my rig







i modded my H50:







1 question, why doesnt mine like glow? ive got UV tubes in there and the tubing are red UV and its got feser red UV coolant in it

Wooow, major overhaul! Awesome work!
I love the the Res thru the window look, must be lots cooler. +rep


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
I never, EVER would recommend a transfer under any circumstance.

A clean Windows install and a reinstall of all of your programs will save you loads of headaches in the future. Best bet is to back up all picture/video/music files you have onto a thumb drive and start from scratch.

Trust me...I know...try having to reinstall 200gb of programs after a switchover like me.









Yes like ********* said. But to ease the pain of getting everything perfect, before you change out drives there is an option in W7 that will let you save your settings, then just transfer them to the new drive after set-up.
Make sure you disconnect all other HDD drives and put your new SSD on your #1 sata port.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Will any of you be following my build log?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...build-log.html

You betcha, subbed.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I just don't want to lose you.. You're just too valuable to me. Okay. guys we will change the club or make a new one if we all want to upgrade but we all do it together when the Bulldozer comes out...

I see what you did there...Clever


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Looks like a sweet build trademark. The only thing I would do different(Besides using amd jk lol) would be to get a black mamba mouse from razer. I have one and I love it.

Oh and side note
MY PC IS FINALLY DONE, AND RUNNING LIKE A CHAMP.
I just bit the bullet, said screw the Seagate and reinstalled windows onto my new intel 80gb ssd(which rules btw). Boot is consistent every time now, no problems. I am very happy









Sweet! Congrats I have that drive also, it was the fastest intel on the AS-SSD bench thread, but IDK, I think it only 3rd or 4th now, maybe not at all, lol records are made to be broken








Is it smoking fast! Are you you loving it?
At least you know that seagate was junk and it was not something else broken.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *well* 
Hi guys! This is new pictures of my Storm Scout








   

How can one get a window like that? Is that custom or does CM actually make that?


----------



## Faraz

Silly double posts...


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
No problem. That's what we're here for.

Where I would really like an SSD is my laptop since I am booting it up and powering it down a lot more than I do my desktop. But until a 256gig SSD becomes affordable (as in less than a C note) that isn't even close to being a reality.

Ya that could be awhile.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Don't you dare apologize. There is always a good place to let off some steam and play games and that is with your Brothers and Sisters here on the CMSSC. We love you and we hope all goes well.. don't give up and have fun on here.. That is one of the reasons we do this.. Its because it is fun. Semper Fi.. Do or DIE





































Agree! Semper Fi


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
How can one get a window like that? Is that custom or does CM actually make that?

That's a custom. Sick looking. Just Sick.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
With all the custom work I was thinkin about $900









$900 would be a steal! Are you crazy man?


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I just don't want to lose you.. You're just too valuable to me. Okay. guys we will change the club or make a new one if we all want to upgrade but we all do it together when the Bulldozer comes out...

Okay.. we are with you Gen E


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That's a custom. Sick looking. Just Sick.

I want it. I'll pay upwards of 750 gold.

Seriously, the window with the fan spaces blocking the view inside is the only thing making me a little hesitant to get this case. Do you know who can make that?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
$900 would be a steal! Are you crazy man?

Sometimes, well, most of the time. Yeah, yeah I'm crazy.(


























































































































































) this is what my mind looks like


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
I want it. I'll pay upwards of 750 gold.

Seriously, the window with the fan spaces blocking the view inside is the only thing making me a little hesitant to get this case. Do you know who can make that?

Sure! You can. Research, make a plan, take your time and execute. Easy!


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. here is one two and Three Shroud. PM me if one of them turns you on. The false floors will be completed as per order on with the same donor piece. So You get a match.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
How can one get a window like that? Is that custom or does CM actually make that?

It is custom and there are many of us that will be able to do it but I don't take warcraft money.. I'm a paypal kind of guy.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Sometimes, well, most of the time. Yeah, yeah I'm crazy.(


























































































































































) this is what my mind looks like

lol, it would look worst if you sold the scout


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay.. here is one two and Three Shroud. PM me if one of them turns you on. The false floors will be completed as per order on with the same donor piece. So You get a match.










How much for the box of Nerds?


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
LOL, yup up to 3.6 is easy, most will do it on stock Vcore, mine will go 3.8 on stock, and boot, but not stable had a BSOD @24.5 hrs!!! small F's.








The idle temps should settle right down in under 5 min, once you stop running all 4 cores @ 100%
If it does not want to cool down on that low voltage you are using, you might want to re seat your H70.
Keep a close eye on your voltages and temps all the time, CPUZ will show what your Vcore is running different than what you plugged into your bios, if you plugged 1.18V and cpuz is showing 1.78 or 1.79 then you might have too bump it to get it to run at the 1.18.
Oh and make a log and wright down all your settings, it is easy to forget after a few days









Thanks for the advice and encouragement. I'm good with the 3.6 as I really don't need much more than that. Having the 8 cores really helps me with the rendering/CAD so the speed is just a bonus. I also set a rule for myself that I would keep my 100% load under 60 so this is as high as I go for now. Once I actually get some fans back in the case it's another story...

The H70 seating is real nice as far as I can tell. It kept it at 30 or so on stock and within the 30sec it will drop the full load 60 down to 42-43. Within a minute or two its back down to 38. That's the one big difference that I have noticed between it and my old 212+. The H70 may hold the same idles, but its loads and recovery are beastly.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
How much for the box of Nerds?

It's an empty box.. I am a candy Man... I love candy...







I also finished my box of M&M peanuts and I have two boxes of Junior mints left but those are to bribe the Dogs..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Thanks for the advice and encouragement. I'm good with the 3.6 as I really don't need much more than that. Having the 8 cores really helps me with the rendering/CAD so the speed is just a bonus. I also set a rule for myself that I would keep my 100% load under 60 so this is as high as I go for now. Once I actually get some fans back in the case it's another story...

The H70 seating is real nice as far as I can tell. It kept it at 30 or so on stock and within the 30sec it will drop the full load 60 down to 42-43. Within a minute or two its back down to 38. That's the one big difference that I have noticed between it and my old 212+. The H70 may hold the same idles, but its loads and recovery are beastly.

Hey is there a way I could get you to do a Storm Scout full Rendering in google Sketch up so we could help people with Video card size and look.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay.. here is one two and Three Shroud. PM me if one of them turns you on. The false floors will be completed as per order on with the same donor piece. So You get a match.




























Nice work! Great pics!


----------



## Rockr69

Whadda you guys think about the red stripes or should I go back to black?


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Thanks for the advice and encouragement. I'm good with the 3.6 as I really don't need much more than that. Having the 8 cores really helps me with the rendering/CAD so the speed is just a bonus. I also set a rule for myself that I would keep my 100% load under 60 so this is as high as I go for now. Once I actually get some fans back in the case it's another story...

The H70 seating is real nice as far as I can tell. It kept it at 30 or so on stock and within the 30sec it will drop the full load 60 down to 42-43. Within a minute or two its back down to 38. That's the one big difference that I have noticed between it and my old 212+. The H70 may hold the same idles, but its loads and recovery are beastly.

Yes I never come close to getting even 20-30 % of my cpu, if your getting what you need and it is stable, and your happy just leave, but you know you have it if you need it







4 cores & 8 threads, thats alot of power.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Hey is there a way I could get you to do a Storm Scout full Rendering in google Sketch up so we could help people with Video card size and look.

I'll look into it. I'm a Solidworks/photoview guy and have never touched Google Sketch Up before. I'll see how it works.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Yes I never come close to getting even 20-30 % of my cpu, if your getting what you need and it is stable, and your happy just leave, but you know you have it if you need it







4 cores & 8 threads, thats alot of power.

Yeah, when I was building people gave me crap about 6GB of RAM and 8 threads and how it was a waste. Then I showed them Photoview 360 maxing all threads to 100% and RAM to 80%







. Takes a render that used to be a half hour ordeal (when it didn't crash the old computer) into a 2.5 minute warm-up







.


----------



## Trademark

just decided to connect my usb 3.0










You Tube


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Whadda you guys think about the red stripes or should I go back to black?










looks good looks like amd design/color


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay.. here is one two and Three Shroud. PM me if one of them turns you on. The false floors will be completed as per order on with the same donor piece. So You get a match.




























wow very nice man


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent* 
********* I see you have a H70 in your rig, where have you mounted it?
I wanna get either the H50 or H70 but was worried about the amount of space the H70 takes up. Pic if possible please









Sorry mate, missed this posting.

...but I see Shiggins had you covered...mine is set up nearly identically, however one of my fans is mounted externally.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Sorry mate, missed this posting.

...but I see Shiggins had you covered...mine is set up nearly identically, however one of my fans is mounted externally.

Ahh thanks, ive decided to go with the H50 in the end cus over here the H70 is just not worth the extra amount it is over the H50. Also ill be able to use my other side window fan with it


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent* 
Ahh thanks, ive decided to go with the H50 in the end cus over here the H70 is just not worth the extra amount it is over the H50. Also ill be able to use my other side window fan with it









You'll like the H50. I'm running my 550 Callisto unlocked to four cores on a 3.8 OC and my temp right now is 28c. Ambient temp is 20c.


----------



## Hacktard

Which is the best cooler for this case? That will fit even if you have the two fans on the side panel, and not so very expensive one


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent* 
Ahh thanks, ive decided to go with the H50 in the end cus over here the H70 is just not worth the extra amount it is over the H50. Also ill be able to use my other side window fan with it









Good choice actually.







They're quite similar as far as temps..with only a 2 or 3 degree c difference. Not worth the extra $.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hacktard* 
Which is the best cooler for this case? That will fit even if you have the two fans on the side panel, and not so very expensive one

depends on if you want big air or little water.

Corsair H50 is your best bet.


----------



## Hacktard

It is really a bit too expensive for me, which one should I use if I go down in price point a bit?


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hacktard* 
It is really a bit too expensive for me, which one should I use if I go down in price point a bit?

What's your budget for a cooler at the moment?


----------



## Haleskater

I want a modded side panel with clear acrylic instead of smoked i dont know how to go about doing it ...


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Good choice actually.







They're quite similar as far as temps..with only a 2 or 3 degree c difference. Not worth the extra $.











Now the question is intake or exhaust. I know it depends on the case.
Seeing as the top side fan slot will be an intake along with the bottom one and the front fan as well then I think ive got enough air from outside coming in that it could be used as an exhaust as it will be mounted on the back fan slot which is currently an exhaust already. Unless the top 140mm is good enough on its own as an exhaust.


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent* 









Now the question is intake or exhaust. I know it depends on the case.
Seeing as the top side fan slot will be an intake along with the bottom one and the front fan as well then I think ive got enough air from outside coming in that it could be used as an exhaust as it will be mounted on the back fan slot which is currently an exhaust already. Unless the top 140mm is good enough on its own as an exhaust.

i had this prob and didnt know which way to go but if u think about it, if ur on load or running prime95 do u really want all that hot air coming in onto ur components and ram?

i decided it was best to put it as exaust on the rear u will see in my posts how ive modded mine.

i will never think twice about exaust or intake on the H50 on this case again.

EDIT: ive even got my top fan as intake because i have 2x scythe kraze 3000rpm push/pull on my H50 so there the only exaust i have.

if im going to modding my side panel to clear acrylic what mm thick should i use?


----------



## Hacktard

Perhaps a Cooler Master 212 or something in the price category, but it is a bit too high on the length. So someone who is not as long


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Whadda you guys think about the red stripes or should I go back to black?










Actually in my viewpoint I like them. It matches the Memory stick. Maybe if they were closer together.. But I like them.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. Hacktard...

Take out your window.. those plastic rivets are easy.

Then go to Lowe's and pick you out a piece of 15x15 inch acrylic or larger.

Then Trace the old window with a black marker.

Then cut the new window with a dremel or rotory tool. Go Slow.

Then mark your Holes for mounting and then drill very slowly or the Acrylic will crack. Try to use a new Drill bit.

Window Removal:

Enigma8750: 
Quote:



The plastic rivets are slightly mushroomed at the end. You could possibly push them out from the back to front and then once 1/2 of them are out You would be able to just pull the rest out by pulling slightly on the windows.
If your careful you might be able to save the rivets for the next window but I would bet that at least one would break.
PS. IF you want to drill them out that will work but drill from the front to the back. and only drill enough to remove the head and then stop. But it should not be nessesary. Actually a very small pair of needle nose pliers would do the trick.

K10: Answer. I took out some of my plastic "rivets" last night. They were easy to take out and put back in. I actually don't think you'd break em if you took em out but maybe I was just too gentle.


Seven9st surfer: 
Quote:














Quote:













seven9st surfer: 
Quote:



http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post6724942
http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...ml#post6042068
http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...ml#post6902811


DKev Window Replacement

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Ok, so I replaced the stock window. And in the process ended up cracking it. Sooo, this time I bought plexi that is twice as thick and tried again. 











Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


alright, for anyone who's interested, here is the quick log for my window mod.

First off, here's the back of the plastic rivets holding the window on










*They were incredibly easy to remove and replace. You just have to push down the center, and it de-mushrooms, and pops right out. I used a screwdriver*










Then I traced out the pattern on 1/8" acrylic from Home Depot

*Gotta be careful to drill slowly*. I got going a bit fast, and here's the result. Luckily, its small enough to where the lip of the window hides most of the crack











Enigma8750: 
Quote:



I want one of those break away fan connector on the side of that thermaltake. I bet you could buy it in their accessories thread on their site. I also Thought the same thing Path. They stole from the 560, the Storm Sniper and the Storm Scout and I love the fact that you can change the LED colors on the fly. the cable routing clips were also really neato. But If I bought that case I would have to mod it. Its too plain and lacks the charisma that the Storm has.. But that is my opinion.

Also Surfer, You can put all the pictures you want on this thread. That is what it is for. Thank for the intel on the new window and I like the clear. I thought about it. You are in Florida. I know there is a tint shop somewhere in town. Take out your window and clean it by hand with Dawn Dish washing liquid and water until all the dust is gone and then take it over to one of the tint shops in the area. Tell him you are entering the case in a competition and you may get a tinting for free if you say that you will put his name on your Thank you list. There is a Gold tint that used to be really popular but no one asks for it anymore. Tell him you want that.. Last time I did that the guy gave me 6 feet of it for free and it works great. I am still using it.


Tricks and Cool Tips

PhotoMoo says: 
Quote:











Cover up your privates. Great idea for hiding your drives and PSU



Kegger 
Quote:



reveals another coverup.











Quote:



Kevb Shows us the Classy Glassy Cover UP












Baldo 1013 used a part off an old VCR to cover the hard drives.









Then put the window on and replace the Factory Rivets back into the case to hold it and your done.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Hacktard*   Which is the best cooler for this case? That will fit even if you have the two fans on the side panel, and not so very expensive one  
I you insist on using the top side panel fan you are limited to an H50 or one of the coolers that blows DOWN on the motherboard. You will NOT be able to fit a tower type cooler with the side panel fan in place, and even if you do the side panel fan will more than likely INCREASE temps. Get a good tower type heatsink and run WITHOUT the top side fan for optimal performance. The lower side panel fan might make a difference depending on your display cards.

One of the best "bang for your buck" heatsinks is the CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ with a second Blademaster fan added in a push pull setup. The     212+ from Amazon  is about $29 shipped and the second Blademaster from SVC is $7 + shipping. 
http://www.svc.com/r4-bmbs-20pk-r0.htm

Add the 4pin PWM Y adapter from SVC for $3 shipped and your motherboard can control both fans via PWM. One of the nice things about this setup is if you are short of funds you can get the 212+ at first and use that then add the second fan and PWM Y adapter later as funds allow. You probably won't find anything better for under $30.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


i had this prob and didnt know which way to go but if u think about it, if ur on load or running prime95 do u really want all that hot air coming in onto ur components and ram?

i decided it was best to put it as exaust on the rear u will see in my posts how ive modded mine.

i will never think twice about exaust or intake on the H50 on this case again.

EDIT: ive even got my top fan as intake because i have 2x scythe kraze 3000rpm push/pull on my H50 so there the only exaust i have.

if im going to modding my side panel to clear acrylic what mm thick should i use?


same. I've got mine on exhaust, with my top fan exhausting as well...2 side fans and a front keep the intake portion rounded out, and I have the airflow adjusted so there's more exhaust cfm than there is intake.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I you insist on using the top side panel fan you are limited to an H50 or one of the coolers that blows DOWN on the motherboard. You will NOT be able to fit a tower type cooler with the side panel fan in place, and even if you do the side panel fan will more than likely INCREASE temps. Get a good tower type heatsink and run WITHOUT the top side fan for optimal performance. The lower side panel fan might make a difference depending on your display cards.

One of the best "bang for your buck" heatsinks is the CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ with a second Blademaster fan added in a push pull setup. The 212+ from Amazon is about $29 shipped and the second Blademaster from SVC is $7 + shipping. Add the 4pin PWM Y adapter from SVC for $3 shipped and your motherboard can control both fans via PWM. One of the nice things about this setup is if you are short of funds you can get the 212+ at first and use that then add the second fan and PWM Y adapter later as funds allow. You probably won't find anything better for under $30.


I completely concur.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

*Update 26 September*

Havent been on for a little while as hadn't been well, but I have finished the Installation of Debbie's PC Upgrade. (for her Birthday)

Of course all mounted into Her CM - Storm Scout

I must say that I'm certainly glad that is over and finished as there were a few headaches, and problems along the way, this would have to of been one of the most cantankerous, frustrating Builds I have ever done!

Hardware 
CPU - E8400 3.0Ghz (OC'd @3.60Ghz)
GPU - MSI-GTS 250 !GB Twin Frozr

New -Mobo - GA-EP45-UD3P
New -PSU - HX-520W
New -Logitech LX8 Lazer Cordless Mouse
New - Liteon Lightscribe DVD-RW

*Installing GA_EP45-UD3P *













































*Installing CoolIT VANTAGE ALC*










Installing Win 7 Pro x64 (Take One)










Now this is where all the Fun and Frustration, started, first it off it sinstalled half of Win7 then shut down, and wouldnt boot back up, :banghead: :banghead:

Then when I finally was able to get back into BIOS, got erros about checksum and something else was to quick didnt get to see the second error,

So I Re-flashed the BIOS with new one, reboot and redo the BIOS settings and go for Take TWO of installing Win7

Then the same as before only didnt get even as far, but this time I saw the error, was to do with the Liteon DVD-RW Drive, So ripped it out and a Quick trip down the street when PC Shop Opened to take it back and get replaced with another.

Got New Liteon DVD-RW Drive installed, and system refuses to even boot,,,,, :banghead: :banghead: 
So I too DVD Drive out ,, grabbed mine from my Desk plugged into e-sata port, by this time the Wife is getting a little pissed off, and I dont blame her.

*So Take Three installing Win 7*










Now that went all OK, so after getting all the windows updates ect, time for a little OC to see how this Mobo performs,

3.60 Ghz all ok,,,, 4.0 Ghz crashed , doesnt want o boot goes into continuous reboot cycle, and noticed PSU was making clicking sound, so pulled that one out grabbed my trusty Corsair HX-520 from The Sled PC, and installed into this one, reboot all OK










Didnt get pic of rear cable management after replaced with HX-520 as batteries on Camera died, but was much better being modular!

I have also grabbed the Liteon Lightscribe DVD-RW from my Office PC installed the into her PC and all working well, then put her new Liteon DVD-RW into the Office PC and it works OK in that PC, so guess the EP45-UD3P Mobo didnt like it for some unknown reason

Now the Wife still a bit pissed with me , I have her PC all up and Running @ 3.60Ghz

Starting to install her Programs ect, all still well and Wife Happy again

Temps CPU @ 3.6Ghz - 40C Vantage coolant Temp 25.4C
Temps GPU 32C & 40C Load

Thank God that's Over and done!!!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try plugging the optical drives into the purple JMicron ports with AHCI disabled on them. That tends to work better on that board from my experience.


----------



## Rockr69

Ok Scouts. I have some more HDD covers










What they look like in the Scout,

















I'm probably gonna make a false floor with the left over mesh material so that can be a set. Or I can make two more HDD covers. If you've liked what you've seen PM me for details.

This is not final paint I just threw some on for photo shoot. Final paint will be perfect.

*EDIT* I went ahead and made the false floor. Will post pic when paint is dry

*EDIT#2* Pics of HDD covers/false floors;


















Again PM me if you want in on this action









*EDIT#3* The mesh set has been sold.


----------



## Mongol

Those are sweet covers Rockr.
I'm actually looking to pick up a couple 12x12x1/32" thick carbon fibre sheets and finagle a set of similar covers.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Those are sweet covers Rockr.
I'm actually looking to pick up a couple 12x12x1/32" thick carbon fibre sheets and finagle a set of similar covers.









Carbon fibre would be HOT!


----------



## GoodInk

Wow, talk a week off from here and it feels like I had to start from post 1. Couple of nice builds, a lot of SSD talk and buys, K10 can't wait to see the new rig, Gen E. I hope I don't have to buy a new drive and PSU covers. My luggage hasn't made it past Miami yet and I got back on Tuesday. Once I get them put in I'll be posting some pics, with new fans and some CCFL's, and one cool fan grill for the window fan. But I might have to get some longer fans screws, my window is pretty thick, and plus the grill the normal ones might not cut it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Can't Wait... I pray you get everything OKAY...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Ok Scouts. I have some more HDD covers

*EDIT* I went ahead and made the false floor. Will post pic when paint is dry

*EDIT#2* Pics of HDD covers/false floors;


















Again PM me if you want in on this action









They both Look Great RoCkr69


----------



## yuugotserved

nicely done Rockr!

E and Rockr, post your pics side by side for comparison


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay Guys ... Here is a Black Carbon Fiber Look Shroud.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Okay Guys ... Here is a Black Carbon Fiber Look Shroud.




















Get up c'mon get down with the sickness!


----------



## raspinudo

dibs on the CF cover


----------



## Enigma8750

Its for sale.. I will do a False Floor for you too. PM me..


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Its for sale.. I will do a False Floor for you too. PM me..

PM'ed duder


----------



## yuugotserved

dang E, that is sick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yuugotserved

can we have a pic of it in the case


----------



## raspinudo

The CF is gonna match my asus gtx 465


----------



## Enigma8750

Please.. Be gentle.. I use this build for my Services so I do a lot of testing which means Cable Management is Terrifying. Darn I can't believe I am showing the inside of my wife's case.. Uhh.. That is Aweful.. But here is the Shroud in place without the rubber sides.



















Hard to believe that this Case got 5th in the world in the Cooler Master Worldwide Mod contest.


----------



## yuugotserved

very nice E!

thanks for the pic.


----------



## raspinudo

looks awesome. I'm super excited.
I can't wait to show you guys the mod I will be working on over the next couple months


----------



## yuugotserved

ahh i started googling when E mentioned the CM contest









memories E.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/micr...est09/vote.php

http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewto...st=0&sk=t&sd=a

you should post it to the first page







show off some of your hard sweat work


----------



## Enigma8750

yuugotserved:

Thanks for the Memories man... Great Honors bestowed by my Scout here.. You got REP....


You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
ahh i started googling when E mentioned the CM contest









memories E.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/micr...est09/vote.php

http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewto...st=0&sk=t&sd=a

you should post it to the first page







show off some of your hard sweat work










It was my intentions at first but then I decided it wasn't about me.. It is for you guys... Love you all. Even you... Glenn.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
.... here is the Shroud in place without the rubber sides.












. .







. . _*NICE*_ pic for showing in place of.....







= [GREAT Looking as well, just can't wait
to see the matching " Floor " model of ]. . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Charlie.. I appreciate that.. You the Abrams...


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Thanks Charlie.. I appreciate that.. You the Abrams...












. . . .







. . .







...







...







...







.....







..... ahhhh, the memories . . . . .







..... _thnx_ !

mr-Charles . . . .









.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Maybe it was just me and my mediocre luck Rockr, but when I tried to clone my hdd onto my ssd raider, I had nothing but errors and random freeze-ups/downs/horizontals...lol.

Nothing other than a fresh install cleared me up...more power to you if you were able to get a cloned hdd ~ ssd up and running with no issues.









Gotta respond to this one guys.
I've had Acronis for a few years now, upgrading each year & either backing up my little drives to a 1Tb WD Caviar Black, no less. All, including V11, worked fantastically, never an error, except one night I started at 2am, forgot to click "do not format old drive". Oops, had to re-load from the Clone!









Then we get to 2010. Dumb, V2010, well, it helps you know how old it is but it's not a V number or sub-number. Anyway, it stinks, errors all the time, doing things I don't want it to do & when I had my Raid 0, it very rarely backed up all the data.







I went back to V11, still use it, back up the whole network onto 1 ESata drive. Wicked fast.









Off topic: Anyone ever expand your cable DVR with an external HDD? I'm very tired, first time I had a weekend off & the stupid DVR only has a 160G drive! What idiot thought that one up??







It only took 2 movies and 3 days of series to get to 80%!
Call me, seriously thinking of trading my vid card for a good Tivo!
Pm me please.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Will any of you be following my build log?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...build-log.html

Chcken Man!!! No wait....
Chicken Dude!! Naw that ain't it either....
Chicken Eater!! Is that it??
Sure K, check the bottom of your thread, I'm back to be a busy body.







Work in the day, browsing the computer at night.

Edit #1. @ Trademark. Hope you didn't jump into building that baby as fast as you did last time. My suggestions: What good is that mouse? What not get a CMS Sentinal? Mine is great, 5 user profiles with just a stretch of a finger & a click, customizable colors for each profile (BTW, you can combine them, like red & blue for purple), 5600dpi, thumb buttons, weights so you can adjust the slide factor, they even have the teflon feet replaceable for guys like me that are tough on hardware & the thing has it's own memory, can't loose your config's because of a system crash.










Other than that, this is my dream mouse: http://cyborggaming.com/prod/rat7.htm

Also. Why the 950? Just O/C a 930 for him.







Everything else looks good, just be sure the 1Tb drive is the 1001faals, that's close to the model but probably not right. Last thing, me & S'med, my computer geek kid, can't figure why anyone would want Win7 Ult? You can download all the languages & extras that they try to slip in there.

@ PapaSmurf. You hit me right where it counts. Mindy has this Vaio laptop & that thing takes like 15minutes to boot 'cause the HDD just keeps going & going & going..... Really want her to let me buy a 256SSD.









Edit #2. Man you guys gotta slow the roll so I can catch up!! LOL!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

@ PapaSmurf. You hit me right where it counts. Mindy has this Vaio laptop & that thing takes like 15minutes to boot 'cause the HDD just keeps going & going & going..... Really want her to let me buy a 256SSD.










My Toshiba from last year was like that when I first got it. It took a bit of tweaking but I have it down to about 2 minutes to boot into Win 7 or XP depending in which I select. If I didn't have the dual boot menu to deal with I could cut that down to about 1:40. I can trim it down a bit more if I try hard enough, but that takes some of the easy access options away from it. It's only a T3400 w/ 3gig of ram but it was free. Won it as a door prize at a grand re-opening of a local Christian book store last July just after the free Win 7 upgrade program started. It ain't the fastest lappy on the planet but it was a big step up from my 5 year old Dell P4 with a Trident video chipset.


----------



## Hacktard

Ok, so what is the best you can do with this case? If you do not change anything with the case. But with the fans and stuff, shall I run with LED fans or ordinary fans? Some fluorescent lamps? What CPU cooler should I use?


----------



## Mongol

Well Bri, I know how those cableco DVR's fall a little short...my advice:

WD My DVR Expander. (It's a slick looking esata drive with 1TB storage)

Think it can be had for under $100.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hacktard* 
Ok, so what is the best you can do with this case? If you do not change anything with the case. But with the fans and stuff, shall I run with LED fans or ordinary fans? Some fluorescent lamps? What CPU cooler should I use?

The best you can do? That's up to your imagination, mate.









Anything you can think up: hdd cage cover/false floor, CCFL's, window mods (replacing the stock tinted side window with a clear one...there's a tutorial in this section somewhere) any 120mm fan that has decent CFM with or without LED's, custom paint jobs...etc...

I'd say a Corsair H50 water cooler...great cooling, closed loop design so you really don't have to worry about leaks (as long as you don't kink the tubing) and can be had for less than most top end air coolers. And heaven forbid you do have a leak, Corsair's RMA is top class...and as long as you haven't modded the H50 in anyway, they're pretty good with replacing water damaged components.


----------



## simtafa

Just the heads up. Anyone needing Intel Core i5 760? With a promotion code, it is 170.99+free shipping. Here's the link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-067-_-Product

and the promo code: EMCYTZT162

This is only good for 24 hours.


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Okay Guys ... Here is a Black Carbon Fiber Look Shroud.




















What are the measurements of this plate?


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Try plugging the optical drives into the purple JMicron ports with AHCI disabled on them. That tends to work better on that board from my experience.

Thanks PaPaSmurf, I did try that port too, but for some unknown reason that New DVD-RW drive just didnt like that Mobo, but worked fine on my Office Rig


----------



## Moonshadow

Those panels look awesome enigma. I would try to use the rubber u-channel as infrequently as possible though, or are they just for protecting the sides when they're not installed?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Thanks PaPaSmurf, I did try that port too, but for some unknown reason that New DVD-RW drive just didnt like that Mobo, but worked fine on my Office Rig

Maybe the MoBo didn't like the DVD-RW. You know maybe they grew up together and were bitter childhood enemies. Or maybe the MoBo thought the DVD-RW wasn't highbrow enough for it. Did you consider all those possibilities?
Well did ya?


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Maybe the MoBo didn't like the DVD-RW. You know maybe they grew up together and were bitter childhood enemies. Or maybe the MoBo thought the DVD-RW wasn't highbrow enough for it. Did you consider all those possibilities?
Well did ya?

lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

. Darn I can't believe I am showing the inside of my wife's case..


Don't worry E. It has a dusty, someone's home lived in look.









*EDIT* Hey look, 1000 and 69th post! GAWD! I ROCK!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonshadow* 
Those panels look awesome enigma. I would try to use the rubber u-channel as infrequently as possible though, or are they just for protecting the sides when they're not installed?

actually I was using the U Channel to hide imperfections in the cut and also to make sure it was sound proof and also as a bumper to the mobo so no Electrical shorts. I am thinking that I am going to stop using the U Channel or make it an option but I will make sure that all steel false floors have the U Channel on the back of the floor to keep shorts from happening on the Mobo.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nwanko* 
What are the measurements of this plate?

193mm X 107mm


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
193mm X 107mm

Or, 4 1/4"X 7 9/16" for you non metric chaps


----------



## Enigma8750

Nwanko is from Slovenia so I had to do it in Metric for him.. He was the one that asked.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
actually I was using the U Channel to hide imperfections in the cut and also to make sure it was sound proof and also as a bumper to the mobo so no Electrical shorts. I am thinking that I am going to stop using the U Channel or make it an option but I will make sure that all steel false floors have the U Channel on the back of the floor to keep shorts from happening on the Mobo.

Actually E., In the Scout it would be impossible to short on the MoBo as it will not fit EATX form factor or larger. The board stops just above the PSU anyway, so no worries


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Nwanko is from Slovenia so I had to do it in Metric for him.. He was the one that asked.

I know. I was just converting for anyone SAE minded who might want to know


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Actually E., In the Scout it would be impossible to short on the MoBo as it will not fit EATX form factor or larger. The board stops just above the PSU anyway, so no worries

Wow.. Okay.. Didn't know that. Are you going a full 5 inches on your false floors.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Wow.. Okay.. Didn't know that. Are you going a full 5 inches on your false floors.

Actually I'm going 3 5/8'' high X 5'' wide X 6 3/8'' deep.

*EDIT* We should just team up and post in the same thread for these. We're both using different materials and styles and would offer a greater variety and individuality for the peeps. Also that Carbon Fibre look would be extra sick if you dusted the silver with gold.


----------



## Enigma8750

I am secretly working on a carbon fiber Paint process. With Black Silver and Graphite. I would like to try different color combo's though. At this point I am working with MNPC Fiber graphics that I got for my Hemi Build.

But here is my prototype gold dusted Carbon Fibre' Painted finish. Proto 1


----------



## mr-Charles

HA...ha......Still up eh? ! ?! ? ???

{...i just finished another system / upgrade and all, myself .







...}

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Nwanko

Thanks,will try to make one.What's the best material to go with?


----------



## Striker36

hey E- you have a PM!.


----------



## Striker36

im just putting some feelers out to see if their is any interest.

i know a few of you guys dont have the resources to mod out your stuff. so im thinking that i may start making parts custom for you guys (like Rocker and Gen E) but not the same kinds of stuff as them. i will try and stick to acrylic as i have worked with it allot and neither of them are offering much in the way of acrylic stuff. (i dont want to step on any toes). i can make windows and HDD covers right now and im trying to work out how to make good floors.

if your interested post here or let me know and ill see what i can do for pricing and all that.








-Striker


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Rig Update









Got my H50 today so went about installing it.
New piece of advice: don't let your friend do the thermal paste







, when I let him do the install for my cpu and 212+ he pretty much emptied the entire tube it seems cus I took the cooler off today and most of the TIM was down the sides XD Good job its MX-2 and non conductive cus it got on the damn pins.

So after an hour or so of cleaning the mess up I started installing the H50, dear god are those tubes stiff, makes it rather difficult to do things precisely.

Finally got it installed, I have also made every case fan an intake as the H50 is an exhaust with 2 gentle typhoon 1850's on it so they are shifting alot of air anyway, switched the top fan to intake as well as having it as an exhaust was interfering with the airflow to the H50.

Got some pics here:

































Temps were idiling around 31c as you can see whilst on the desktop, after loading up firefox and uploading the images it went upto 33c-34c.
Better than my 212+ by about 4-5c so far, hopefully when the amd 6xxx series comes out I can get my 6850 and reduce the temps cus ive got 2 graphics cards putting out about 45c each on idle atm.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Rig Update









Got my H50 today so went about installing it.
New piece of advice: don't let your friend do the thermal paste







, when I let him do the install for my cpu and 212+ he pretty much emptied the entire tube it seems cus I took the cooler off today and most of the TIM was down the sides XD Good job its MX-2 and non conductive cus it got on the damn pins.

So after an hour or so of cleaning the mess up I started installing the H50, dear god are those tubes stiff, makes it rather difficult to do things precisely.

Finally got it installed, I have also made every case fan an intake as the H50 is an exhaust with 2 gentle typhoon 1850's on it so they are shifting alot of air anyway, switched the top fan to intake as well as having it as an exhaust was interfering with the airflow to the H50.

Got some pics here:

































Temps were idiling around 31c as you can see whilst on the desktop, after loading up firefox and uploading the images it went upto 33c-34c.
Better than my 212+ by about 4-5c so far, hopefully when the amd 6xxx series comes out I can get my 6850 and reduce the temps cus ive got 2 graphics cards putting out about 45c each on idle atm.


 Great temps but that picture makes it look like its flaming hot. Or hot like an active reactor Core with not enough coolant. Nice pics.. rep up.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Great temps but that picture makes it look like its flaming hot. Or hot like an active reactor Core with not enough coolant. Nice pics.. rep up.










Hence the reason the build is called Magma


----------



## Haleskater

Update on my rig:

clear side panel and 2x A.C.Ryan Backfire4 fans

got alot of cable management to do, order loads of extention cables and stuff should be done on the weekend for more pics and also Rockr69's false floor/HDD cover cant wait









Flash off:










Flash on:


----------



## H969

That H50 goes good with the Scout and guess what it lowered your temps, you got a 2 for.
That badge was made for the scout. Great looking machine


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
Update on my rig:

clear side panel and 2x A.C.Ryan Backfire4 fans

got alot of cable management to do, order loads of extention cables and stuff should be done on the weekend for more pics and also Rockr69's false floor/HDD cover cant wait









Flash off:










Flash on:










....NICE & clean looking of the window







{ may i ask of *WHAT* is the window out of & *HOW* did you have the window material cut-to-fit??? DIY or ??? }

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent* 
Hence the reason the build is called Magma


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Love the look of the res through the window Haleskater


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
Update on my rig:

clear side panel and 2x A.C.Ryan Backfire4 fans

got alot of cable management to do, order loads of extention cables and stuff should be done on the weekend for more pics and also Rockr69's false floor/HDD cover cant wait









Flash off:










Flash on:










Very nice work, that window looks great...








Did you make it? What is it made from?


----------



## raspinudo

Sup enig,

sent you the money, just be sure to check my PM so you know the correct address to ship it to.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Maybe the MoBo didn't like the DVD-RW. You know maybe they grew up together and were bitter childhood enemies. Or maybe the MoBo thought the DVD-RW wasn't highbrow enough for it. Did you consider all those possibilities?
Well did ya?









Yeah . I think t saw the Lightscribe DVD-RW over on my Office Rig and wanted it instead of the New DVD-RW
So now its happily mated up with the Lightscribe DVD-RW!


----------



## RaceDriver52

Does any one know how hard it would be to replace the stock red light fans with blue ones? Would the switch that turns the lights on and off still work? And also how is the cable management with this case? any answers and greatly appriciated


----------



## PapaSmurf

As has been mentioned numerous times you can do it, but you would have to rewire the blue fan to connect to lights to the switch separate from the fan power.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Ligh...-Light-Switch/

Cable management is great as long as you are willing to put a little effort into it.


----------



## SneakyFox

*Advice needed*

Hi,
I've just bought an SSD drive (corsair Force 120gb) and now I need some advice on cloning my current disk setup to the SSD.
Current system: 2x750gb in RAID0, configured in one big partition + 1 NAS 1TB for backup
To be: 1x120gb and 2x750gb data storage + 1 NAS 1TB for backup.
Can you recomend a disk clone tool that handles shrinking partitions, backing up to NAS and can clone from a RAID setup?


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaceDriver52*


Does any one know how hard it would be to replace the stock red light fans with blue ones? Would the switch that turns the lights on and off still work? And also how is the cable management with this case? any answers and greatly appriciated



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


As has been mentioned numerous times you can do it, but you would have to rewire the blue fan to connect to lights to the switch separate from the fan power.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Ligh...-Light-Switch/

Cable management is great as long as you are willing to put a little effort into it.


Um would he not just be able to cut out the current LED's and install blue ones that way he would no have to rewire the switch. Just an idea but IDK as I don't have a storm


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


....NICE & clean looking of the window







{ may i ask of *WHAT* is the window out of & *HOW* did you have the window material cut-to-fit??? DIY or ??? }

mr-Charles . . .









.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Very nice work, that window looks great...








Did you make it? What is it made from?


Yea i made it myself, I made it from a 500mmx500mm 4mm thick Lexan probs could of even went with 3mm thick.

I just used a jig-saw this stuff is really strong I didn't crack it once, just gotta be careful.

thanks guys cant wait to cover my HDD bay up and get my false floor, hopefully sometime next week.


----------



## K10

I posted some pics of the parts I have for my new build.

http://www.overclock.net/10849602-post18.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-roca*


Um would he not just be able to cut out the current LED's and install blue ones that way he would no have to rewire the switch. Just an idea but IDK as I don't have a storm


You don't rewire the switch, you re-wire the new fan so the leds are on a separate circuit from the fan itself. And yes, you could replace the leds instead. But most people are looking to replace the fan with one that works considerably better than the crap stock fan anyway.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


Yea i made it myself, I made it from a 500mmx500mm 4mm thick Lexan probs could of even went with 3mm thick.

I just used a jig-saw this stuff is really strong I didn't crack it once, just gotta be careful.

thanks guys cant wait to cover my HDD bay up and get my false floor, hopefully sometime next week.


Lexan is the acrylic of the gods







i LOVE lexan... all that other stuff is crap in comparison... but sadly Lexan IS kinda cost prohibitive in allot of cases....


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SneakyFox* 
*Advice needed*

Hi,
I've just bought an SSD drive (corsair Force 120gb) and now I need some advice on cloning my current disk setup to the SSD.
Current system: 2x750gb in RAID0, configured in one big partition + 1 NAS 1TB for backup
To be: 1x120gb and 2x750gb data storage + 1 NAS 1TB for backup.
Can you recomend a disk clone tool that handles shrinking partitions, backing up to NAS and can clone from a RAID setup?

All I know about is Nero Ghost..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RaceDriver52* 
Does any one know how hard it would be to replace the stock red light fans with blue ones? Would the switch that turns the lights on and off still work? And also how is the cable management with this case? any answers and greatly appriciated

Get some really small shrink and then pull each individual Led out of the socket at a time. Clip it and then put an LED from Radio Shack in its place. use the shrink to hold the connection together. Twisted of course.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raspinudo* 
Sup enig,

sent you the money, just be sure to check my PM so you know the correct address to ship it to.

Sent out the package today.. Before noon my time.. let me know when you get it. Thanks ... Gen. E.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
All I know about is Nero Ghost..

I think you mean Norton Ghost. Acronis True Image is basically Norton Ghost on Steroids, but I don't know about the NAS part. If you have a Seagate of WD drive you can download a free version from their respective support sites or download the trial from Acronis.

Paragon also has some programs that might work for it, but I don't know if they have any free ones that will.


----------



## RaceDriver52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You don't rewire the switch, you re-wire the new fan so the leds are on a separate circuit from the fan itself. And yes, you could replace the leds instead. But most people are looking to replace the fan with one that works considerably better than the crap stock fan anyway.

thats what i meant


----------



## Striker36

i honestly wouldn't bother with the stock fans. they are prety much garbage compared to 90% of other fans out their if you spend 30 bucks on CM R4s you get twice the airflow using the same locations. and lights of w/e color you want. but if you want them on the switch you need to wire them to it your self. wish wouldn't be any harder than swapping the LEDs out of the stock fan.

just my


----------



## PapaSmurf

Exactly. +1 for someone with some common sense.


----------



## Rockr69

I don't know why so many think the stock fans are garbage. I have all three of my stock fans and the fan on the H50 with just one extra 120mm fan helping in the 5.25'' bay and @ 22c (70f) ambient temps on a 3.8 CPU OC and a 1020/1445 GPU OC I idle @ 28-30C and load @ about 54c max! So tell me how is that garbage and how would anyone justify realistically spending all that money for new fans based on performance alone, aesthetics withstanding, for a maybe 1-2degree drop in temps? Now if it were 5 degrees or more I'd say whohoo! jump on it, but c'mon guys let's face facts. How 'bout +1 for keeping it real?


----------



## Striker36

i say they are garbage because one of mine was dead when i opened the box.... and yea i know DOA docent mean bad product but when i compared the other working 120 to an R4 their was like 4 times more airflow from the R4


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've never seen a stock case fan from CM that was worth a darn (and I've been using CM cases for the last 6 years personally and for customers). None of them have ever lasted more than 6 months before they needed to be replaced due to the sleeve bearing being worn out. I've even taken to lubricating them before using them for the first time and they still wear out after 6 months or so. Since one is going to need to replace them anyway why not just do it in the beginning and be done with it.


----------



## Rockr69

Maybe I'm just lucky cuz mine will be a year old the middle of December and still going strong.


----------



## Striker36

every now and then something just clicks. good or bad... i usually get the bads....


----------



## yuugotserved

anyone need 120mm fan?

Enermax Cluster UC-CL12 120mm White LED Twister Bearing Case Fan $10 Shipped

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...0mm-white.html


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I've never seen a stock case fan from CM that was worth a darn (and I've been using CM cases for the last 6 years personally and for customers). None of them have ever lasted more than 6 months before they needed to be replaced due to the sleeve bearing being worn out. I've even taken to lubricating them before using them for the first time and they still wear out after 6 months or so. Since one is going to need to replace them anyway why not just do it in the beginning and be done with it.

I bought a CM Centurion 5 on 7/5/2006 that I gave to my brother that has the stock fans and they work still, my Sniper I bought 4/1/2009 all the Stock fans still work, and the Scout's still works, but I will say one is leaking oil. I do think Gelid fans I have are better, push more air and are a lot quieter.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I bought my Cent 5 on June 2007 and the 120 fan didn't make it till Christmas of 2007. The 80mm fan is still working though. The Logysis I replaced it with is still running strong.


----------



## skysoldier

Ok - So who here has a v8 running in their scout? I got one today but I just can't seem to get it to seat correctly, and in turn my PC won't post. I was thinking about returning it tomorrow and trying something different. Is there anything smaller out there or any tricks you guys used to fit a v8?


----------



## Striker36

i know a couple guys have or have had them in their scouts but i have no experience so i cant really say any more than that... sorry


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skysoldier* 
Ok - So who here has a v8 running in their scout? I got one today but I just can't seem to get it to seat correctly, and in turn my PC won't post. I was thinking about returning it tomorrow and trying something different. Is there anything smaller out there or any tricks you guys used to fit a v8?

Lol, takes 2 men and a boy to install...
Put the V8 upside down on table and lower the Mobo down onto the 4 pins from the v8, if doing it alone.
Also I have balanced my Scout on the edge of the bench with the Mobo cutout hanging over the edge, lower the V8 into the Mobo, get on my knees and get 2 screws and then flip the Scout upright so you can work in a normal fashion.


----------



## GoodInk

The top of the scout will hold the V8 for you, over the fan if I remember right. Also check to see if it hitting any of the heat sinks, or capacitors around the CPU.


----------



## Enigma8750

This is imh073p's rig. She is hot. Her name is* Nitro Scout,Nitro has a V8 and a hot board.*


----------



## dead_buzzard

Wow, its been forever since i have checked in here, I just dont have time to read your novels each day. Just reporting in that all is working good and that if only i had some $$ i would do a few mods


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Lol, takes 2 men and a boy to install...
Put the V8 upside down on table and lower the Mobo down onto the 4 pins from the v8, if doing it alone.
Also I have balanced my Scout on the edge of the bench with the Mobo cutout hanging over the edge, lower the V8 into the Mobo, get on my knees and get 2 screws and then flip the Scout upright so you can work in a normal fashion.

Just go with an h50 imo
way easier install, and runs plenty cool for most.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

hmm so maybe its a good idea for me to change the 2 default case fans (top and front). I've heard the Thermalright TY-140's are good.


----------



## ydna666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent* 
hmm so maybe its a good idea for me to change the 2 default case fans (top and front). I've heard the Thermalright TY-140's are good.

I'm using 2 Noctua 140mm fans instead of the stock front and top. Much better airflow and silent. It's worth the upgrade.


----------



## GoodInk

OK guys I finally got my luggage and got to work on the Scout. I installed the HDD cover and PSU cover, thanks Enigma!







Plus I added some CCFL's, and added a second fan on the CPU, and toyed with putting the skull up from but you can't really see it with the cover on. I'm wanting to putting a fan in the window and mount the skull grill there but my fan screws are too short. Does anyone know where to get longer fan screws?


----------



## yuugotserved

very nice! i like the skull grill.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skysoldier*


Ok - So who here has a v8 running in their scout? I got one today but I just can't seem to get it to seat correctly, and in turn my PC won't post. I was thinking about returning it tomorrow and trying something different. Is there anything smaller out there or any tricks you guys used to fit a v8?


it fit on scout no problem if ur not using the top side panel fan. i know i had it on my old cm storm scout before i switch to h50.. should fit perfectly man.


----------



## Trademark

GoodInk said:


> OK guys I finally got my luggage and got to work on the Scout. I installed the HDD cover and PSU cover, thanks Enigma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I added some CCFL's, and added a second fan on the CPU, and toyed with putting the skull up from but you can't really see it with the cover on. I'm wanting to putting a fan in the window and mount the skull grill there but my fan screws are too short. Does anyone know where to get longer fan screws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Build man. looking nice and clean with the hd/drivebay and psu cover.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheWire

Awaiting delivery of my nice new virgin Storm Scout, should be here any minute! Even changed it in my computer setup! Only things that have crossed my mind is I am sure that my Saphire Vapor-X 5850 is going to be a little big, power plugs in from the back to. Must be someone in this thread who had similiar issues(sorry, I like the case but asking me to read through ALL this thread....









Oh, and I hope the case is wide enough to accommodate my Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme, old case was not! It meant having to leave the side off(with two fans that cooled down the chipset nicely.... replaced by two fans sitting either side of the N/B and the memory SIMS(could not believe how hot all this got without cooling).

I just hope the Scout has nice airflow and has quiet fans. Does it? I don't have a digital camera and my precious HTC Desire got robbed off me yesterday by a bunch of the UK's favourite Asian Immigrants so all I got is a couple of crappy old mobile phones for pictures but a picture would be nice I guess, especially if this case has decent wire management.... my lighting/mobo/sims/coolers/etc are pretty nicely colour co-ordinated so it will look ok from the outset.

I will most certainly mod this case, I am after something subtle but spectacular!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Okay. My new Rosewill fans arrived. I put them on the side as intakes turning my rig into positive airflow vs negative. These things are beautiful. They have such high CFM that my temps have dropped 3-4 degrees and tons of air is coming out of the top and back exhaust fans. The problem is the noise. I remember reading there was a problem with the plastic grill causing a whining noise? Any ideas how to reduce this.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


very nice! i like the skull grill.



Quote:



Nice Build man. looking nice and clean with the hd/drivebay and psu cover.


Thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Okay. My new Rosewill fans arrived. I put them on the side as intakes turning my rig into positive airflow vs negative. These things are beautiful. They have such high CFM that my temps have dropped 3-4 degrees and tons of air is coming out of the top and back exhaust fans. The problem is the noise. I remember reading there was a problem with the plastic grill causing a whining noise? Any ideas how to reduce this.


You can slow them down or make a window and cut your own holes.

*@TheWire*
The CPU cooler might not fit, *131(L)* Ã- 112.31(W) Ã- 150.7(H) Heat-sink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case. And for the GPU, you could always cut out the HHD bays and get a CM 5.25" HHD adapter, cheap fix and they look great in this case. I think there is a pic of it on the first page.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002


----------



## raspinudo

looking super clean goodink


----------



## imh073p

GoodInk said:


> Looking good bro, nice scout for sure. I like the window, fan grill, hdd cover and choice of hardware. Rep+


----------



## Whippet_Good

It's not a great picture but, it's at least something.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It IS a great picture. Not a darn thing wrong with it.


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks raspinudo, imh073p, Whippet_Good


----------



## TheWire

Ok, I got my Storm Scout, it's VERY nice! impressed they provide almost every single screw/etc you need.

The problem I'm having is fetting my Saphire Vapor-X 5850 into the case. The card fits fine without connecting power to the card but when you connect those two PCI cables to the BACK(why Saphire, why not the side.... was the card not long enough for you?) I am getting a REALLY tight fit. I am tempted to force it but I don't like forcing anything, ever. If I could gain half an inch from the HD bay then everything would be ok.

Can anyone PLEASE help and tell me what to do in these circumstances. It's 1:00am in the morning here, I have only a few tools, no case modifying gear, so what to do, In the mean time I will see if I have any luck finding a pic on this thread of someone who had the same problem.

Please, I would be VERY greatfull for any helpfull suggestions.


----------



## GoodInk

I remounted the skull over the crosshairs and cut the center out, then used some rubber fan mounts to hold it in place. I think it turned out pretty good. the bad thing is I dropped my camera taking pics of it and now everything is grainy.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I remounted the skull over the crosshairs and cut the center out, then used some rubber fan mounts to hold it in place. I think it turned out pretty good. the bad thing is I dropped my camera taking pics of it and now everything is grainy.





































Tis a very sweet build and I love the skull! Rock on Scout!


----------



## K10

Update - http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...l#post10880425


----------



## well

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


How can one get a window like that? Is that custom or does CM actually make that?


this is custom made window


----------



## gwpjr

This is almost totally un-Scout-related, but check out what I'm up to right now:

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...i-pc-v354.html

Some of the hardware was meant for the Scout, but didn't really work out.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I remounted the skull over the crosshairs and cut the center out, then used some rubber fan mounts to hold it in place. I think it turned out pretty good. the bad thing is I dropped my camera taking pics of it and now everything is grainy.


Very nice.


----------



## OCDULTRA

Where can I pick up a false floor and a cover for the drive bays?


----------



## Striker36

you can make one. or ask Rocker or Enigma or my self (or any number of others) if you would like one made for you


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCDULTRA* 
Where can I pick up a false floor and a cover for the drive bays?


Here is the place to shop for the False Floors and Shields. Rocker and I do the shields and Striker can make you one Killer of a new Clear window with Fans or no fans.. Anything you want with the Storm Scout. We either custom make it or we can lead you to where you need to buy it online. This is the best Cooler Master Storm Scout Resource on the Internet. I am not just saying that. That is what others have said and I am just repeating.. Give us a PM and we will have you order in the mail asap.

Sincerely, Gen. E.


----------



## K10




----------



## Enigma8750

Sorry Men.. I know that I have been gone a couple of days.. I have been fixing PC's like a mad man for the last week. I have 3 down and two to go. Wow.. I have never been this busy.. The Virus's are bad this year and the German Roaches are even worse. I have to clean Roach Dung from the back of a processor to keep it from shorting out the PSU. Wow that was a Fun Fix. Yuck.. But it's clean as a whistle. I even cleaned the back of a Mobo with a plastic dish brush and Castrol super clean and then I rinsed it with a shower of slow running water to clean all the roachy turds off of it and guess what. After 5 mins. with the hair dryer and an hour of letting it stand it works like new.. Wow.. I am so impressed.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 









That is nice. I love the look of that Biostar Red.. Looks awesome.. I bet it runs good too. Congrats man.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I remounted the skull over the crosshairs and cut the center out, then used some rubber fan mounts to hold it in place. I think it turned out pretty good. the bad thing is I dropped my camera taking pics of it and now everything is grainy.





































That LOOKS Wicked... Very NICE!!!.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCDULTRA* 
Where can I pick up a false floor and a cover for the drive bays?

As E said PM him or me. I just happen to have a completed set, HDD Cover and false floor for standard length PSU.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 









Totally kewl board man. I ran a Biostar 8668 Grand for years before I bought my MSI NEO 2-V and it was solid. I should say still solid. I sold it to a friend for his wife and she uses it to this day. When I first looked at your thread on it I went to Newegg to get it, but sold out. So I think I'll buy Bri's 5870 instead.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Totally kewl board man. I ran a Biostar 8668 Grand for years before I bought my MSI NEO 2-V and it was solid. I should say still solid. I sold it to a friend for his wife and she uses it to this day. When I first looked at your thread on it I went to Newegg to get it, but sold out. So I think I'll buy Bri's 5870 instead.

I had to get mine on tigerdirect


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I had to get mine on tigerdirect









To tell the truth the only reason I'm running MSI over Biostar, besides my brand loyalty, has been the color scheme. UGH! But that board is effn HOTT! Can't wait to see yours in a case and hear about the performance. Congrats on your purchase even if you had to go with TigerDirect


----------



## Rockr69

Just picked up Brisleep's 5870 for $250 + shipping. We'll see if it fits with no mods using the MSI 790FX-GD70 motherboard. If not you know I'll cut the Scout. I've done it before an I'm not afraid to do it again!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
you can make one. or ask Rocker or Enigma or my self (or any number of others) if you would like one made for you









Yeah, I could make one! Not as fancy as Enigmas custom made jobs but I could make one for you!! I only have like 2 cases & 300+ Dremel attachments?









Yes dear? Cabinets? Oh, ok, I'll get right on 'em!!
Gotta go guys!









Oh Rockr, you know you don't have to cut it!! Maybe a hammer in the TDC of the drive cage, that's all. Honest!

If anyone has any old floor length drapes that are like 80" x 70" please PM me!

Edit: Wait, I put the danged winder in, it's 72" wide, so, something around 80" square, ask your moms' & sis in laws plz!!









Sure it fits the forum! What Are you talking about? Everything fits this forum! How can I compute if I can't sleep late????


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Sorry Men.. I know that I have been gone a couple of days.. I have been fixing PC's like a mad man for the last week. I have 3 down and two to go. Wow.. I have never been this busy.. The Virus's are bad this year and the German Roaches are even worse. I have to clean Roach Dung from the back of a processor to keep it from shorting out the PSU. Wow that was a Fun Fix. Yuck.. But it's clean as a whistle. I even cleaned the back of a Mobo with a plastic dish brush and Castrol super clean and then I rinsed it with a shower of slow running water to clean all the roachy turds off of it and guess what. After 5 mins. with the hair dryer and an hour of letting it stand it works like new.. Wow.. I am so impressed.


Oh now that's just GROSS!!







Totally uncalled for! Who's the mod here? Enigma8750? Ok, I'll just jot him a PM!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

Oh Rockr, you know you don't have to cut it!! Maybe a hammer in the TDC of the drive cage, that's all. Honest!


My dremel and diamond wheel are trembling with excitement!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
My dremel and diamond wheel are trembling with excitement!

Speaking of Diamond wheels. You know, with that thing, you can cut tile like butter! I had to nick one near the front door to get the frame to move in 1/8", gotta spray it with water to keep it cool but you guys, save money on your house jobs & use it on your computers. DIY is the name of the game!!










Oh, gotta edit sig line. XFX 8750 is gone!!


----------



## Enigma8750

What do you mean XFX 8750.. WTH is this.. I'm the XXX 8750


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
What do you mean XFX 8750.. WTH is this.. I'm the XXX 8750

I WANT ONE!!! Damn I'm still running 5770's


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCDULTRA* 
Where can I pick up a false floor and a cover for the drive bays?

I got mine from Enigma8750


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh now that's just GROSS!!







Totally uncalled for! Who's the mod here? Enigma8750? Ok, I'll just jot him a PM!!









LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Just picked up Brisleep's 5870 for $250 + shipping. We'll see if it fits with no mods using the MSI 790FX-GD70 motherboard. If not you know I'll cut the Scout. I've done it before an I'm not afraid to do it again!

Thou Shalt not Cover another mans Computer parts.. I am not preaching. I am telling myself.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thou Shalt not Cover another mans Computer parts.. I am not preaching. I am telling myself.









We have to see what we covet and since you can't see it I guess the clinical term from what you suffer is GPU envy. I'll send you some pics when I have it installed so you can covet proper


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks.. LOL.. I love that "I ain't afraid to cut the Scout I have done it before and I will do it again.." I love that.. LOL


----------



## Rockr69

You're the greatest E.


----------



## Enigma8750

I love you too Rocker.. I wish I had your gift for words.


----------



## Enigma8750

Bradey..
Whazzz up man..


----------



## Rockr69

Did you guys see that CM has the ATCS 840 refurbished for $99?! There's a modders dream case just ripe for the cutting


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Bradey..
Whazzz up man..

just checking what going on


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
just checking what going on









if you're ever out near Bartertown, do you think you could get me Cap'n Walker's autograph? That would be so cool!


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
if you're ever out near Bartertown, do you think you could get me Cap'n Walker's autograph? That would be so cool!

Will Keep that in mind


----------



## Rockr69

_Remember where you are. This is Thunderdome. Death is listening and he'll take the first man who screams_


----------



## Bradey

that is such a strange trilogy


----------



## LokSupguller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I remounted the skull over the crosshairs and cut the center out, then used some rubber fan mounts to hold it in place. I think it turned out pretty good. the bad thing is I dropped my camera taking pics of it and now everything is grainy.



















H..o..l..y C..r..a..p

That is amazing man. That Harddrive cover looks so professional and I love the skull









+rep for you man.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
What do you mean XFX 8750.. WTH is this.. I'm the XXX 8750

Oh how soon we forget. Boss I'm literally ashamed and abashed that you don't even recognize the XXX 8750 when it's spoken of.







Sheesh! Some people!!

I'm taling about none other than The Engima Card of course. Here is a photo of that card:








Oh mannnnnn! He's got the high flow bracket & super breathable backplate! I bet he runs a whole what? Maybe *1c* cooler than the rest of us do!!









Get the picture?









This just in:








......-----......-----......---____....----... Just sighted in the bright green office on one BriSleep @ everywhere.com







is an amazing sight. Out of no-where this man has pulled one of these out of seemingly thin air!!









Wait! What's that? It seems to belong to some guy from the back woods of Arkansas (that's pronounced R-Can-Saw, I know how it's spelled, that's not how they say it). What? Idaho? Panhandle? What're you talking about? Florida is the panhandle state!! Anyway, looks like this guy is going to get a double shipement soon!


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gamers!
Any of you guys with an AMD proc see the butterflies in Crysis?








Just something Rockr said that I'm not sure of.

Ooooh, just busted someone trying to get on my network! Hope he likes the gatekeeper packet I sent him! He's (or she's) got 7 days to fess up & beg for mercy!









Oh yeah. In case you guys are wonderin' what we're talking about. Here's a pic of Mindys 5850 in her Scout:









See the gap between the drive cage & the nose of the 5850? XFX reference edition BTW! Natch!









Now, when I had the Scout I had the 5870 that Rockr just bought in it:









Ok, it's kinda hard to see but under the res, in front of the blue tubing (no I DON'T put color in my water!!). So, there is the nose of the card right? It's been a subject of hot debate for many years, ummm months, whether a 5870 can fit in a Scout without modding. If you go to page 1 you'll see a couple that were modded & then there's mine that wasn't ACCHH! Ahem, something in my throat. Like I was saying, mine wasn't modded to fit the 5870.

Sooo, if you notice, there's the little air inlets on the nose of the card. See how they're just above the little knurl thingie on the bottom drive cage? Then there's the part that's right against, well supposed to be against the drive cage? I took a pair of long jaw pliers & dented that there. Now if you compare the two pics, Mindy's mobo has the grey pci-e slots & mine has the blue ones. I didn't know until our own Trademark came along & told me that my mobo is a special edition that's a little longer and wider than the average Evga 132-BL-758-yadayada. Got into a big argument on Evga one day that it doesn't matter which slot I put my second vid card in, it runs at 16x!







Mindys is a 132-BL-758-A1 and it's second slot is 8x with Video slots 1 & 3 running at 16x.

Got all that??







Good, now forget about it! All that matters is the position of the slots.







My mobo's top slot is high, so high in fact that if you use it, you loose the only Pci-x-1 slot on the board. Big deal, use any other slot, it's compatible. The point is, with a 5870, a regular mobo will make that card so it doesn't even get close to wiggling it in there. On my mobo & one like Rockr's that slot is so high all we have to do, if anything, is make a little dent on the drive cage.

So don't go trying to stick a 5870 on any old mobo in a Scout.







Check here first & we'll tell you if ands hows & why's of if it'll fit without modding or not!

Todays musical Mystery bonus question: At the end of which song does the voice in the backround say....... "Thought you'd like to know"? 
Sorry no rewards this time, I haven't found anything lately that I can do without.







You just get the pride of winning.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly* 
H..o..l..y C..r..a..p

That is amazing man. That Harddrive cover looks so professional and I love the skull









+rep for you man.

Thanks, but I have to give credit to Enigma for the HHD cover and PSU cover.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I WANT ONE!!! Damn I'm still running 5770's










I'll sell you a third 5770 so you can have tri-fire


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'll sell you a third 5770 so you can have tri-fire










Mine only have one X-fire connections.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Mine only have one X-fire connections.


As long as the third one has two you would be okay with tri-fire.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Mine only have one X-fire connections.


Mine only has one as well. Isn't that stupid!?


----------



## linkin93

You got a custom pcb version. missing one CF connector and a power phase.


----------



## Rockr69

I've done a clear window mod for my Scout and I bought a sheet big enough to make two in case I messed one up. Well I didn't mess up, so I have another drilled and ready to cut out if anyone wants to buy it for $20 + shipping. PM me if you want it.










*EDIT* SOLD! to Mr.Charles. These things are so easy to make I'm willing to take orders.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Mine only has one as well. Isn't that stupid!?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
These things are so easy to make I'm willing to take orders.

Yes and yes


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I've done a clear window mod for my Scout and I bought a sheet big enough to make two in case I messed one up. Well I didn't mess up, so I have another drilled and ready to cut out if anyone wants to buy it for $20 + shipping. PM me if you want it.

*EDIT* SOLD! to Mr.Charles. These things are so easy to make I'm willing to take orders.

Easy if you have the tools and a good workplace. Not so easy if you don't.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I've done a clear window mod for my Scout and I bought a sheet big enough to make two in case I messed one up. Well I didn't mess up, so I have another drilled and ready to cut out if anyone wants to buy it for $20 + shipping. PM me if you want it.










*EDIT* SOLD! to Mr.Charles. These things are so easy to make I'm willing to take orders.

By the way Rockr that Scout is looking good. I just might steal your idea with the stripes.


----------



## GoodInk

Well got a new camera yesterday to replace the one I dropped taking pics of my Scout







So I took some new ones of it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Well got a new camera yesterday to replace the one I dropped taking pics of my Scout







So I took some new ones of it.




























You're more than welcome to stripes and your's is looking quite exceptional also.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I've done a clear window mod for my Scout and I bought a sheet big enough to make two in case I messed one up. Well I didn't mess up, so I have another drilled and ready to cut out if anyone wants to buy it for $20 + shipping. PM me if you want it.










*EDIT* SOLD! to Mr.Charles. These things are so easy to make I'm willing to take orders.

oh Man... I wish I would have gotten that window from you before Mr. Charles got it.. BTW.. I love the new stripes.. That is exactly the way I was thinking.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Easy if you have the tools and a good workplace. Not so easy if you don't.

and very true


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
oh Man... I wish I would have gotten that window from you before Mr. Charles got it.. BTW.. I love the new stripes.. That is exactly the way I was thinking.

I'll make you one E. It takes all of about 20 minutes. PM me. Thanks on the stripes.


----------



## Striker36

E i can cut one up for you tomorrow night if you would like. any preference for fans? you mentioned 2 92mm fans the other day. wanna see how they actually look? lol that would take me a day of to longer but i can do what ever you would like boss


----------



## Enigma8750

The General's Picture
of the Month.
Is GoodInk's Awesome
Wicked Build.


----------



## K10

Cool...didn't know you had stripes on there. When I make my false floor for my NZXT Phantom I PLAN on making it white with 2 or 3 red stripes.


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks Gen E! I just might rename it to that, lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

The General's Picture
of the Month.
Is GoodInk's Awesome
Wicked Build.











Definitely deserving of POTM!


----------



## Bradey

seeing all the photos and i don't want to miss out
here is my 5870 pics


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
seeing all the photos and i don't want to miss out
here is my 5870 pics



























Get yourself a Mother's powerball mini and some clear plastic polish and you can buff out those swirl marks on your window. That 5870 is lookin good! Can't wait until I get mine from Brisleep.


----------



## Bradey

i am thinking of making a new window, but it will take time
i love it how it fits into the 5.23" bay and required no modding


----------



## Striker36

can any one help me out real fast? i need a solid number on the distance from the back edge of the windowed side to the farthest back point on the HDD cage.

im going to be cutting a first of its kind window for Enigma tomorrow night and i need that number to make sure things will work the way i have planned. i would get it my self but my case is in a bunch of pieces at the moment and the HDD cage and sides are 45 mins away from the rest of it XD

EDIT: nvm. i wont be cutting the fan holes for the boss after all (i got confused again







) but im still going to be cutting one for my build as i dont really like the way my first attempt came out and Enigma gave me one of his ideas that im going to peruse.

so i dont need that number after all but if some one wants to get it any way it may be a good one to have in the future for some one else


----------



## mr-Charles

...hang on Striker, will be able to give you those measurement's in a short . . . . . brb . . . . .

mr-Charles . . . .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

ooO-K; measuring from the edge of the the back-end of the window, in the side cover, to the roll/edge of the HHD cage = 9 inches (+/- 1/8in.)

hopefully, that IS what you are asking of . . . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
ooO-K; measuring from the edge of the the back-end of the window, in the side cover, to the roll/edge of the HHD cage = 9 inches (+/- 1/8in.)

hopefully, that IS what you are asking of . . . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.

thats it exactly







thank you. +rep


----------



## yuugotserved

anyone want a sample of Scotch blue painters tape?

isn't this stuff what you use to cut out your holes and all.

just "like" them on facebook and they'll send a sample.

http://www.facebook.com/ScotchBlue?v...45435032166512


----------



## Bradey

sweet mine is on my way


----------



## PapaSmurf

Got mine coming as well.


----------



## yuugotserved

glad you guys can take advantage of it. hope it looks as big as that in the pic


----------



## ROM3000

Thanks for the tape link. +rep


----------



## Kaneda13

Just joined since i now have my case up and going. Working on redoing my water system, so please forgive the stock cooler...


----------



## Bradey

its all Good as long as you have a scout,
it's good even if you don't have a scout


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaneda13* 
Just joined since i now have my case up and going. Working on redoing my water system, so please forgive the stock cooler...

What are your plans for your loop? Only a couple people have pulled off a full water system in this case. And welcome


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaneda13* 
Just joined since i now have my case up and going. Working on redoing my water system, so please forgive the stock cooler...

Welcome to the club! Looking forward to seeing your loop.


----------



## Rockr69

I decided to bite the bullet and make a full blown PSU cover/False Floor. I gotta pull it out and sand and repaint, but looks pretty damn good!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I decided to bite the bullet and make a full blown PSU cover/False Floor. I gotta pull it out and sand and repaint, but looks pretty damn good!


















Looks like one heck of bullet you got there


----------



## Rockr69

Thanks GI!


----------



## yuugotserved

is it up for sale Rockr?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
is it up for sale Rockr?









No, but I can make you one. It'll cost $35+shipping.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaneda13* 
Just joined since i now have my case up and going. Working on redoing my water system, so please forgive the stock cooler...

Re-doing... Ok, happen to have pics of what it _used_ to look like?? Always interested in water cooling!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuugotserved* 
anyone want a sample of Scotch blue painters tape?

isn't this stuff what you use to cut out your holes and all.

just "like" them on facebook and they'll send a sample.

http://www.facebook.com/ScotchBlue?v...45435032166512










Ok, if you didn't know......... Like, if you haven't read anything here in the past 3 months.....
I've been doing a lot of painting lately. Had most of it done, then my DSW changed the living room color (below the chair rail), at the last minute, night before the carpet was installed. She's got spunk, got the manager of the HD to take back a custom color matched paint & exchange for the color she wanted.









So, my parents use the Blue.









My Painter friend of 30+ years, Marsha had me get the Green.









I used the old fashioned stuff, what, painters masking tape??
Of those chosen, the frog tape bled horribly.









The Blue had trouble letting go, resulting in a few spackling patches.









The old stuff, the inexpensive stuff, the $3- a roll stuff. That stuff outperforms the others by far, it sticks well, it can get wet & still hold on, it doesn't bleed, it doesn't peel off the old paint & it can be removed & put back on a few times & still does the best job!









I did send for a roll though, it has many other uses. Get yours soon guys they're only giving out 50,000! What? You didn't read the rules?


----------



## Striker36

BRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are you back for real this time?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
BRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are you back for real this time?

Yeah man!!









I mean, there will be days, you know, gotta paint the kitchen (one room I get to pick the color for & she doesn't like it







) again, still got loads of stuff to put away. I'm gonna have to put Mindy's desk together when she picks one & I have to take care of the yard as usual but it's almost winter & I'll have free time!!









I have to finish Dead Space, so if I'm not here on weekends, guess I have finger & wrist cramps! Curse you Rockr!! I got un-packing, room arranging & stuff like that to do but it's mostly done!

I'm working on a photo journal. Gen E. turned me on to Picasa, I'll be doing that then post a link when it's done.









I do have a secret project on the Scout though, if you were paying attention right before I left you probably know what it is. Got some great intel from the great Guru Syrillian & even a little practice, so I know what to expect, I just need the materials. You guys will definitely know before she does though & I should be able to keep up now!







Oh, also just bought a load of stuff for cable management & getting the office in order. You guys will have to deal with cell phone pics untill I can raise more money though. Unless someone has a decent digital at a low price???

Edit: Hi DefecT!! Haven't heard from you in a while!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Re-doing... Ok, happen to have pics of what it _used_ to look like?? Always interested in water cooling!










Re-Doing from another case, haven't had the water cooling going in this case yet. Actually, i think i'm just going to take this opportunity and just start fresh. Going for a Black Ice Stealth GT 240, a Heatkiller Rev 3.0 LT, and a XSPC Single Bay/Res/Pump. Should be plenty for my non-overclocked i7.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaneda13* 
Re-Doing from another case, haven't had the water cooling going in this case yet. Actually, i think i'm just going to take this opportunity and just start fresh. Going for a Black Ice Stealth GT 240, a Heatkiller Rev 3.0 LT, and a XSPC Single Bay/Res/Pump. Should be plenty for my non-overclocked i7.

Wow man.. keep us posted on that.. That sounds Terrific.


----------



## Enigma8750

Bri.. Don't Curse your Brother Rocker.. thats not nice.. Now take it back..


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Wow man.. keep us posted on that.. That sounds Terrific.
















going to try something different with this build, hopefully it works out. i'm going to check out a different water pump. i ordered it from work today (i work on MINI), it's the aux water pump for the turbo on the MINI S. it's 12v, has 3/8 inlet and output barbs, runs quietly (at least seems to in the shop) and moves enough water to cool a turbo once the car shuts off. Obviously no written spec on this pump, so i figure i'll time how long it takes to move 1L of water and calculate that out to see how it does compared to other pumps (L/hour is a common measurement, correct?). also, have to try to find a way to measure the noise volume... guess record it with the computer and run it through a program to calculate the dB of it... *shrug* i'll have it thursday and let you all know what i find.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaneda13* 
Re-Doing from another case, haven't had the water cooling going in this case yet. Actually, i think i'm just going to take this opportunity and just start fresh. Going for a Black Ice Stealth GT 240, a Heatkiller Rev 3.0 LT, and a XSPC Single Bay/Res/Pump. Should be plenty for my non-overclocked i7.

Ummmm, wouldn't happen to be this Bay/Res/Pump:









If it is, I got one you can have pretty cheap, ummm, inexpensive! Nothing wrong with it, I just got a spin bay res. I love the gentle sound of trickling water. Dang, gotta pee again!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Bri.. Don't Curse your Brother Rocker.. thats not nice.. Now take it back..

Ok, sorry Rockr you know I didn't mean it. Now. What'd I say???


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaneda13* 
going to try something different with this build, hopefully it works out. i'm going to check out a different water pump. i ordered it from work today (i work on MINI), it's the aux water pump for the turbo on the MINI S. it's 12v, has 3/8 inlet and output barbs, runs quietly (at least seems to in the shop) and moves enough water to cool a turbo once the car shuts off. Obviously no written spec on this pump, so i figure i'll time how long it takes to move 1L of water and calculate that out to see how it does compared to other pumps (L/hour is a common measurement, correct?). also, have to try to find a way to measure the noise volume... guess record it with the computer and run it through a program to calculate the dB of it... *shrug* i'll have it thursday and let you all know what i find.

Sounds confusing and exciting all at the same moment.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ummmm, wouldn't happen to be this Bay/Res/Pump:









If it is, I got one you can have pretty cheap, ummm, inexpensive! Nothing wrong with it, I just got a spin bay res. I love the gentle sound of trickling water. Dang, gotta pee again!!









Ok, sorry Rockr you know I didn't mean it. Now. What'd I say???









































This is on Ebay right now..


----------



## Striker36

Hey Boss. im just putting the finishing touches on your window









its thicker than i wanted but thats because i cracked the one i started last night and needed to use a piece of.25 inch lexan. so you may have the strongest scout window EVER coming


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaneda13* 
going to try something different with this build, hopefully it works out. i'm going to check out a different water pump. i ordered it from work today (i work on MINI), it's the aux water pump for the turbo on the MINI S. it's 12v, has 3/8 inlet and output barbs, runs quietly (at least seems to in the shop) and moves enough water to cool a turbo once the car shuts off. Obviously no written spec on this pump, so i figure i'll time how long it takes to move 1L of water and calculate that out to see how it does compared to other pumps (L/hour is a common measurement, correct?). also, have to try to find a way to measure the noise volume... guess record it with the computer and run it through a program to calculate the dB of it... *shrug* i'll have it thursday and let you all know what i find.

Yuppers L/hour is the common measurement, the swiftech pumps do over a 1000ltrs an hour, not sure what all the others do.

You should do the whole shbang, stick the turbo in the pc too







The power button can be push button star









I'm crazy, hehe


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
Hey Boss. im just putting the finishing touches on your window









its thicker than i wanted but thats because i cracked the one i started last night and needed to use a piece of.25 inch lexan. so you may have the strongest scout window EVER coming

Should take a few potshots at it with a .22


----------



## Striker36

PHOTONMOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! havent see you around these parts in a while * mid western cowboy accent*

how ya been?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Should take a few potshots at it with a .22









a .22 will go through about 3/4 inch.... i tired it once









yes Lexan IS "bullet resistant glass" but only in like 3 inch thickness and its not going to stop every thing....


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
PHOTONMOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! havent see you around these parts in a while * mid western cowboy accent*

how ya been?









I'm still remembered! yeahhhhhhhh

Hmm, yeah so so, not all that good, not all that bad.

Been secretly working on the pcs, but I lost half the worklog, because my phone just effed up one day, and some weird reason lost all my pics and what not. (clever me for using a phone) Ripped out all the water cooling, trying to redo it slowly bla bla bla.

Everyone else good?

I see your reactor project is coming along nicely, me likes / me jealous


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
a .22 will go through about 3/4 inch.... i tired it once









yes Lexan IS "bullet resistant glass" but only in like 3 inch thickness and its not going to stop every thing....

Hehe, we should mod the scout with bullet proof materials, and then have a go at it, 12gauge, .22, hell go insane, .50 as well







lmao


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 







I'm still remembered! yeahhhhhhhh

Hmm, yeah so so, not all that good, not all that bad.

Been secretly working on the pcs, but I lost half the worklog, because my phone just effed up one day, and some weird reason lost all my pics and what not. (clever me for using a phone) Ripped out all the water cooling, trying to redo it slowly bla bla bla.

Everyone else good?

I see your reactor project is coming along nicely, me likes / me jealous









bummer.... cest la vie i guess

and yea.. its coming allod GRATE right now. just got the last of my WC parts in (EK res pics in the log at some point in the near future) i didnt knot you were watching it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Hehe, we should mod the scout with bullet proof materials, and then have a go at it, 12gauge, .22, hell go insane, .50 as well







lmao

this could be.... arranged....







any donations?


----------



## bugmenot123

Hi guys! I've got a CM Scout with 3 fans at rear (exhaust), top (exhaust) and front (intake). I've turned my top fan over to be an intake. Is it better than the default way? Because i read this http://pcg4m3r.com/custom-gaming-pc-...veairpressure/


----------



## PapaSmurf

Possibly. The only way to know for sure is for YOU to try it both ways and see which works better with YOUR specific hardware.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bugmenot123* 
Hi guys! I've got a CM Scout with 3 fans at rear (exhaust), top (exhaust) and front (intake). I've turned my top fan over to be an intake. Is it better than the default way? Because i read this http://pcg4m3r.com/custom-gaming-pc-...veairpressure/

http://www.google.com/products?q=can...ox-a&scoring=r

But if you want better cooling in this case and positive pressure, put a 140 in the drive bays.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Yuppers L/hour is the common measurement, the swiftech pumps do over a 1000ltrs an hour, not sure what all the others do.

You should do the whole shbang, stick the turbo in the pc too







The power button can be push button star









I'm crazy, hehe

ummm... yeah... i work on those all day... don't' want to come home and play on them too... but, now that you mention it... i do have a turbo sitting in a box i could do something with (customer went 15k miles without changing the oil, burned out all the bearings in it)...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
Hey Boss. im just putting the finishing touches on your window









its thicker than i wanted but thats because i cracked the one i started last night and needed to use a piece of.25 inch lexan. so you may have the strongest scout window EVER coming

I am so up for that... Bullet Proof Window on a Camo Scout. Don't get no better than that.


----------



## Enigma8750

Very interesting concept.. Interesting Video.


You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

More Bullet proof Footage..


You Tube


----------



## Striker36

he E check this out










i think it came out GRATE (the dust is just dust. and its all gone now)

but hers the kicker. .25 inch Lexan is nearly twice as thick as the stock stuff. and as you can see i used the stock plastic rivets. "how did he make that work?" your asking your self i bet.

im glad you asked because i can show you


















countersinking FTW


----------



## microsoft windows

I thought that Coolermaster case was kind of gaudy. I'm happy with my modest (but not modestly-sized) beige computer tower.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Those old Gateway 2000 cases are great for modding. I wish I hadn't gotten rid of mine when I moved a couple of years ago.

That Packard Bell to the left of it was a different story though.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Those old Gateway 2000 cases are great for modding. I wish I hadn't gotten rid of mine when I moved a couple of years ago.

That Packard Bell to the left of it was a different story though.

Wow if you got that right,







you have been a PC geek way too long


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaneda13* 
ummm... yeah... i work on those all day... don't' want to come home and play on them too... but, now that you mention it... i do have a turbo sitting in a box i could do something with (customer went 15k miles without changing the oil, burned out all the bearings in it)...

Could just be for show and tell, have a turbo mounted onto the cpu, instead of a heatsink and fan.

Lol, idk...I'm probably just talking smack again as always


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Those old Gateway 2000 cases are great for modding. I wish I hadn't gotten rid of mine when I moved a couple of years ago.

That Packard Bell to the left of it was a different story though.

You get +rep just for knowing that is a Packard Bell


----------



## Striker36

some what important update in the reactor work log


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
he E check this out










i think it came out GRATE (the dust is just dust. and its all gone now)

but hers the kicker. .25 inch Lexan is nearly twice as thick as the stock stuff. and as you can see i used the stock plastic rivets. "how did he make that work?" your asking your self i bet.

im glad you asked because i can show you


















countersinking FTW

Striker.. You are the greatest. I am as excited as a school boy on Christmas. Thank you so much for the work and the thought you put into this ... It really means a lot to me. More than you will ever know. At least till we see the Lord. On that day. You will know.

Thanks my friend. General E.























Please Wrap it in Saran Wrap when you send it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Striker.. You are the greatest. I am as excited as a school boy on Christmas. Thank you so much for the work and the thought you put into this ... It really means a lot to me. More than you will ever know. At least till we see the Lord. On that day. You will know.

Thanks my friend. General E.































im glad you like it







i hope you like it as much in your scout! im planing to ship it out tomorrow as its sitting next to my tool box covered in tape


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks.. I love it.. I really do.. But I might want to put some Window tint on it. Not limo but maybe 32 or I have some gold Tint left. Its not really gold. its just got some amber in the tint. It was for the Nissan Maxima's when they had that Infinity Butter color paint job. ...

Wow I am so impressed by the counter Sinks.. That took some time I know. And it is an Engineers thing. I love that. I have always liked the famous inventors. They were my role models when i was in school. My Favorite was Nicola Tesla.


----------



## Striker36

i cant do any of that but i bet it would look KILLER with the camo that you have goin


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. I think just a tad bit of tint will be a nice addition.. Not too much.


----------



## Enigma8750

I have another Tinkerer that I like too.. Here is his Picture. His name is Ben.


----------



## Bradey

same i think a bit of tent (Tint for all other Than E) would be required, or some lights on the edges on the lexan


----------



## Striker36

i think you would need to tint the FRONT side of that window though being that i needed to countersink the back for the rivets...

and on another note. what do you WC guys think of this?








that tube out of the rad will cross in front of the GTX 470s and up to the CPU block (right in the midle of the hole) and then from the outlet on the water block to the inlet on the top of the rez


----------



## Enigma8750

u hav got a point ther my frend.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have another Tinkerer that I like too.. Here is his Picture. His name is Ben.

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/g...d/DSCF0114.jpg


hey i know that guy!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i think you would need to tint the FRONT side of that window though being that i needed to countersink the back for the rivets...

and on another note. what do you WC guys think of this?








that tube out of the rad will cross in front of the GTX 470s and up to the CPU block (right in the midle of the hole) and then from the outlet on the water block to the inlet on the top of the rez


Those are some really great Lines you have there. Nice and Straight.


----------



## K10

For those of you not following my build log, all of my parts are ordered


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i think you would need to tint the FRONT side of that window though being that i needed to countersink the back for the rivets...

and on another note. what do you WC guys think of this?








that tube out of the rad will cross in front of the GTX 470s and up to the CPU block (right in the midle of the hole) and then from the outlet on the water block to the inlet on the top of the rez


Looks good so far, but are you gonna have just the single 120mm rad? or more?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You get +rep just for knowing that is a Packard Bell


How about this one:
The CDRW drive in that HP is a Creative 8432, maybe an 8432E. They came out somewhere between 98 & 2000, it wasn't one of Creative's better drives. The 8432 was made by Plextor and the E was made by Samsung.









When Win2K came out a lot of these drives were turned into junk because Creative refused to put up a firmware update, referring users to the drive manufacturers.









*@ photonmoo.* 
Hey Dude!! Long time no see!! It's great to have one of the original Scout water coolers on board. You paved the way for a lot of us. How's the wife? Weather down there must be warming up huh?









@ Striker.
Wow!! Is this the surprise you mentioned? EK rad huh?? Man those fittings & tubing realllllyyyy look familiar! Just can't place what they'd be though??? Tygon with Fesers??


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


How about this one:
The CDRW drive in that HP is a Creative 8432, maybe an 8432E. They came out somewhere between 98 & 2000, it wasn't one of Creative's better drives. The 8432 was made by Plextor and the E was made by Samsung.









When Win2K came out a lot of these drives were turned into junk because Creative refused to put up a firmware update, referring users to the drive manufacturers.









*@ photonmoo.* 
Hey Dude!! Long time no see!! It's great to have one of the original Scout water coolers on board. You paved the way for a lot of us. How's the wife? Weather down there must be warming up huh?

@ Striker.
Wow!! Is this the surprise you mentioned? EK rad huh?? Man those fittings & tubing realllllyyyy look familiar! Just can't place what they'd be though??? Tygon with Fesers??


Hey Brister









Indeed, it's been a while, I's a slacker









Sadly the ol' scout is waterless atm, I'm oo'ing and ah'ing as to what exactly I wanna do, been messing with her and the HAF too much, need to come up with a concrete idea and stick with it, I change my mind way toooo much.

The Mrs isn't too bad, just she has to get glasses now, she isn't too happy about that, but pretty good other than that.

The weather here is annoying, especially daylight savings...It completely messes with your bodyclock and my head. The temperature has picked up a little, but it's still been spitting the last couple of days, weather has been forecasted for big ol' hailstorms tonight, yeahhhhh







fun times.

Hows everything hanging that side of the world? I trust you and the young lady are doing well?


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Hey Photonmoo, great to see you around and yes the Thunderstorm should be heading your way soon just been through my part of Sth Gippy,

Yeah my wife has to go get her Eyes tested too, ( too much Computer use) 
Also along with numerous other tests as she has to get as she has the Same Rare illness that Adriana Xenides had, which is not good.


----------



## BriSleep

@ photonmoo!!
Well, it doesn't sound too much different than you. 
Yeah, I know about the glasses thing. I've been wearing them since I was 4, progressively getting worse. Now I have Cataracts so I have to have everything on high magnify just to see it. Oh & bright light is killer! I had to get a coating to stop the Auras around lights & magnetic sun glasses, if I don't use them I see spots for 90 minutes when I come in! Like this guy:







I know the ladies hate putting them on but they have so many fashions now, she'll get used to it.









It's the rainy season now. When I was a kid it started in mid-Sept, then the cooling of October, lots of rain by the end of the month, which happens to be Nevada's Birthday & Haloween. I think in all the years we went trick or treating, it probably _didn't _snow once or twice. It's been 38f at night and add 30f during the day, so right around 65-70. Last evening I was at the Home Depot, getting all the small stuff I always forget, big crack of lightning, the power went out for a minute then you could hear the pea sized hail hitting thier metal roof.

I've been working on re-modeling, re-building, making things handicaped friendly in our house since we signed the papers on June 30th. Then Mindy got sick with the Shingles (ouch, very painfull) & even though the house wasn't finished we moved in a few weeks ago. The major dusty stuff & the nastiest of the painting, wood cutting & all was over with so it was a safe bet (she's on oxygen 24/7). She's doing a _lot_ better though, this place is much cleaner, fresher air, very QUIET!! You can see _all_ of the stars at night! Saw the planetary alignment & can't wait for the first metor shower!







Strapped my Haf in the backseat of the car, put on the seat belt, covered it with a warm blanky, did the same on the other side for Mindy's Scout! Rockr said he does the same with his.







Had to use the Sony laptop while I was working, man that thing is Sloooowwww, 6 gigs of Ram & Sony cuts it in half to use as cache!

There's still work to do but it's the easy stuff. I have a new 5 burner gas range, no more lying on the floor tapping the thermo-couple trying to get it to light!







Also got a new 47" LCD for the Living room! Nice!!

I have to change out the switches on my Haf, my power button sticks & I have a secret project for the Scout. It's going to be really hard to complete cause she keeps wanting to know what I'm doing! LOL! Guess I'll do it while she naps or something.









Cable internet, I get 8-12mb/s downloads but limited to 1mb/s upload. Hang on I'll ping Canberra: 183ms, Jitter 1ms, Packet loss 0%, 12,400Km!
Now Sydney: 1ms less on the Ping, the rest is the same.

I have a bud in ChristChurch. Tested him the other night, that's when I hit the 12mb/s download.
Turanga NZ: 159ms, 2ms Jitter, Packet loss 0%. ChristChurch server must be down. Heard the had the mother of all Eartquakes a while back!

Speedtest, Canberra: 170ms, 9.0 mb/s download, 1.04 mb/s upload.

*Edit:* Oh, one more thing. This house is becoming an Energy Star model home. The only lights that are incandescent are on a dimmer switch. There's two in the range hood that are Halogen, the rest are CFL, I have one LED light. These are all Energy Stars: LCD TV 47", Front load washer it's also HE, Front door, Kitchen door, Garage Entry door, two ceiling fans, Range, Haf 932, CM Storm Scout, 24" monitor, Furnace, Water heater, Master Bedroom window, Master Bath fan, Blu-ray player, upscaling DVD player, Carpeting, Carpet Pad. The main phone isn't but just about everything else has a less than 1 watt standby mode. In our trailer, Sept last year's power / gas bill was $165-, this month in this house was $67-! It's been down to upper thirties every night for a week & I only turned on the furnace tonight.


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Hey Photonmoo, great to see you around and yes the Thunderstorm should be heading your way soon just been through my part of Sth Gippy,

Yeah my wife has to go get her Eyes tested too, ( too much Computer use) 
Also along with numerous other tests as she has to get as she has the Same Rare illness that Adriana Xenides had, which is not good.


Hey JS, yup we just got the storm a short while ago, but it seems to have lightened up a bit now. A few weeks back, there was a crazy storm, half the trees leading into our first paddock where we keep the dogs came crashing down, thankfully we were up at Dargo with the dogs, otherwise 2 of them would have been history I reckon. 2 silly dogs broke their chains yesterday too, and went on a lil havok spree next door to us, neighbours weren't very impressed









Sorry to hear about your wife, I hope they can help. My eyes are shocking, I've been wearing glasses since 94 I think, I was about 7 yrs old in grade 2...I have to go for some tests tomorrow as well, to make sure I'm all good.

It's all scary.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ photonmoo!!
Well, it doesn't sound too much different than you. 
Yeah, I know about the glasses thing. I've been wearing them since I was 4, progressively getting worse. Now I have Cataracts so I have to have everything on high magnify just to see it. Oh & bright light is killer! I had to get a coating to stop the Auras around lights & magnetic sun glasses, if I don't use them I see spots for 90 minutes when I come in! Like this guy:







I know the ladies hate putting them on but they have so many fashions now, she'll get used to it.









It's the rainy season now. When I was a kid it started in mid-Sept, then the cooling of October, lots of rain by the end of the month, which happens to be Nevada's Birthday & Haloween. I think in all the years we went trick or treating, it probably _didn't _snow once or twice. It's been 38f at night and add 30f during the day, so right around 65-70. Last evening I was at the Home Depot, getting all the small stuff I always forget, big crack of lightning, the power went out for a minute then you could hear the pea sized hail hitting thier metal roof.

I've been working on re-modeling, re-building, making things handicaped friendly in our house since we signed the papers on June 30th. Then Mindy got sick with the Shingles (ouch, very painfull) & even though the house wasn't finished we moved in a few weeks ago. The major dusty stuff & the nastiest of the painting, wood cutting & all was over with so it was a safe bet (she's on oxygen 24/7). She's doing a _lot_ better though, this place is much cleaner, fresher air, very QUIET!! You can see _all_ of the stars at night! Saw the planetary alignment & can't wait for the first metor shower!







Strapped my Haf in the backseat of the car, put on the seat belt, covered it with a warm blanky, did the same on the other side for Mindy's Scout! Rockr said he does the same with his.







Had to use the Sony laptop while I was working, man that thing is Sloooowwww, 6 gigs of Ram & Sony cuts it in half to use as cache!

There's still work to do but it's the easy stuff. I have a new 5 burner gas range, no more lying on the floor tapping the thermo-couple trying to get it to light!







Also got a new 47" LCD for the Living room! Nice!!

I have to change out the switches on my Haf, my power button sticks & I have a secret project for the Scout. It's going to be really hard to complete cause she keeps wanting to know what I'm doing! LOL! Guess I'll do it while she naps or something.









Cable internet, I get 8-12mb/s downloads but limited to 1mb/s upload. Hang on I'll ping Canberra: 183ms, Jitter 1ms, Packet loss 0%, 12,400Km!
Now Sydney: 1ms less on the Ping, the rest is the same.

I have a bud in ChristChurch. Tested him the other night, that's when I hit the 12mb/s download.
Turanga NZ: 159ms, 2ms Jitter, Packet loss 0%. ChristChurch server must be down. Heard the had the mother of all Eartquakes a while back!

Speedtest, Canberra: 170ms, 9.0 mb/s download, 1.04 mb/s upload.

*Edit:* Oh, one more thing. This house is becoming an Energy Star model home. The only lights that are incandescent are on a dimmer switch. There's two in the range hood that are Halogen, the rest are CFL, I have one LED light. These are all Energy Stars: LCD TV 47", Front load washer it's also HE, Front door, Kitchen door, Garage Entry door, two ceiling fans, Range, Haf 932, CM Storm Scout, 24" monitor, Furnace, Water heater, Master Bedroom window, Master Bath fan, Blu-ray player, upscaling DVD player, Carpeting, Carpet Pad. The main phone isn't but just about everything else has a less than 1 watt standby mode. In our trailer, Sept last year's power / gas bill was $165-, this month in this house was $67-! It's been down to upper thirties every night for a week & I only turned on the furnace tonight.










I hardly get to wear sunglasses, I wouldn't dare try and drive without my glasses on, I'd probably kill myself 10min into driving. Lately I've been having major headaches and all that, I never used to before. I just get a bit worried seeing as the wifey and I are only 22 & 23, and we are already so 'broken' lol

I wouldn't be able to handle the weather in the states, I'm slowly coming to terms with the Aussie weather...South Africa is so mild compared to Australia, it's crazy.

Good to hear you are handy around the house, I apparently need to pull my weight more...? lol Haha I see the scout and haf get VIP treatment, should get a custom made car seat just for them, maybe even a couple of dvd headrest players, so they are entertained on the long trips? hehe









The front I/O panel on my HAF is stuffed. I checked the CM store website for a replacement, and it seemed decent at $9.99, until I checked the international shipping price, it was over $70





















whatever, as if I'm gonna pay $70 for shipping. I think it's HAF X time instead, gonna have to try and convince the other half that it's necessary (She'll never buy it anyways







) I bought 2x 60gb G.Skill Phoenix Pro SSD's, but I don't know what the hell is up with them, but for some strange reason, no matter what I do or try...they don't run above 150mbps read or write. They're quoted at over 275mbps read and write individually... but anyways, I'll keep at it, until I get annoyed and break something









Grrr, don't get me started on internet (I have anger issues lol) because we're in a regional area, we can only get adsl not adsl 2+, or we can go wireless or wimax. the wimax is quoted at 12mbps down and whatever speed up, but my brother in law got wimax, and yeah right 12mbps down..whatever, needless to say he isn't impressed. Anyways I took the cheapest uncapped option of $40 a month, but its at a sick speed of 256kbps down and 64kbps up, keeps everyone happy, except me.

We're gonna have to start going enery star or something soon, the bills are skyrocketing like mad, I'm gonna have a heartache soon after seeing some of the bills.

Ah oh well, that's enough rambling from me for one night, I best call it a night.

Good chatting and catching up


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bugmenot123*


Hi guys! I've got a CM Scout with 3 fans at rear (exhaust), top (exhaust) and front (intake). I've turned my top fan over to be an intake. Is it better than the default way? Because i read this http://pcg4m3r.com/custom-gaming-pc-...veairpressure/


 Go to the top of the page and click (User CP) there you can fill out your computer specs, that way we can see what you have to give you any idea on the questions that you may have...
For the reversing of the top fan on the scout case, my system did not like it reversed..I was having heat trouble as I was trying to overclock my i7, I reseated my V8 like 3 times over a 2 week time before I found out the top fan was installed the wrong way from the factory,
But you could have different results.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Hey Boss. im just putting the finishing touches on your window









its thicker than i wanted but thats because i cracked the one i started last night and needed to use a piece of.25 inch lexan. so you may have the strongest scout window EVER coming


 Thats funny I just got some lexan yesterday, I thought I would be the first..I always found plexi harder to work with than lexan anyway because of the cracking.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Very interesting concept.. Interesting Video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe-2Z...layer_embedded


 Very intresting, my sys. ran so much hotter with the top fan blowing in, I was having a hard time with heat on an OC I7 until I reversed it.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


More Bullet proof Footage..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgqH0...eature=related 






































 Wow very cool stuff, how about that lady holding the glass in front of her face, talk about trust..sheesh


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
he E check this out










i think it came out GRATE (the dust is just dust. and its all gone now)

but hers the kicker. .25 inch Lexan is nearly twice as thick as the stock stuff. and as you can see i used the stock plastic rivets. "how did he make that work?" your asking your self i bet.

im glad you asked because i can show you


















countersinking FTW

That 1st picture is an optical allusion, it looks like the rivets finish side is on the inside of cover, that counter sink is a great Idea! Reps up for that!


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microsoft windows* 
I thought that Coolermaster case was kind of gaudy. I'm happy with my modest (but not modestly-sized) beige computer tower.









Wow it had a dvd drive! I remember getting a new sys. with a dvd drive, it still had a 5.5" paper floppy drive, people were like, dude what did you get a dvd drive for, it will never catch on, you wasted your money.
It took like 16-17 3.5" floppys and like3 hours to load windows 3.1 on it.lol


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
You get +rep just for knowing that is a Packard Bell

Rofl, so true Rocker


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Looks good so far, but are you gonna have just the single 120mm rad? or more?

thats actually a 240 rad







but its only for the CPU so i think it should be adequate.... their are probably better options but i didnt want to sacrifice _all_ my 5.25 inch bays...









this one 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Striker.
Wow!! Is this the surprise you mentioned? EK rad huh?? Man those fittings & tubing realllllyyyy look familiar! Just can't place what they'd be though??? Tygon with Fesers??









thats part of it







. the half that would be a surprise to you at least. i have another one in the works for a later date as well that only one other person knows about


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i think you would need to tint the FRONT side of that window though being that i needed to countersink the back for the rivets...

and on another note. what do you WC guys think of this?








that tube out of the rad will cross in front of the GTX 470s and up to the CPU block (right in the midle of the hole) and then from the outlet on the water block to the inlet on the top of the rez

That is looking good


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Wow very cool stuff, how about that lady holding the glass in front of her face, talk about trust..sheesh

yea. and Imagine all the hostility that he was able to burn off pointing that gun at his wifes face. Ouch..


----------



## Striker36

i know where Enigma lives


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
Hey JS, yup we just got the storm a short while ago, but it seems to have lightened up a bit now. A few weeks back, there was a crazy storm, half the trees leading into our first paddock where we keep the dogs came crashing down, thankfully we were up at Dargo with the dogs, otherwise 2 of them would have been history I reckon. 2 silly dogs broke their chains yesterday too, and went on a lil havok spree next door to us, neighbours weren't very impressed









Sorry to hear about your wife, I hope they can help. My eyes are shocking, I've been wearing glasses since 94 I think, I was about 7 yrs old in grade 2...I have to go for some tests tomorrow as well, to make sure I'm all good.

It's all scary.

I hardly get to wear sunglasses, I wouldn't dare try and drive without my glasses on, I'd probably kill myself 10min into driving. Lately I've been having major headaches and all that, I never used to before. I just get a bit worried seeing as the wifey and I are only 22 & 23, and we are already so 'broken' lol

I wouldn't be able to handle the weather in the states, I'm slowly coming to terms with the Aussie weather...South Africa is so mild compared to Australia, it's crazy.

Good to hear you are handy around the house, I apparently need to pull my weight more...? lol Haha I see the scout and haf get VIP treatment, should get a custom made car seat just for them, maybe even a couple of dvd headrest players, so they are entertained on the long trips? hehe









The front I/O panel on my HAF is stuffed. I checked the CM store website for a replacement, and it seemed decent at $9.99, until I checked the international shipping price, it was over $70





















whatever, as if I'm gonna pay $70 for shipping. I think it's HAF X time instead, gonna have to try and convince the other half that it's necessary (She'll never buy it anyways







) I bought 2x 60gb G.Skill Phoenix Pro SSD's, but I don't know what the hell is up with them, but for some strange reason, no matter what I do or try...they don't run above 150mbps read or write. They're quoted at over 275mbps read and write individually... but anyways, I'll keep at it, until I get annoyed and break something









Grrr, don't get me started on internet (I have anger issues lol) because we're in a regional area, we can only get adsl not adsl 2+, or we can go wireless or wimax. the wimax is quoted at 12mbps down and whatever speed up, but my brother in law got wimax, and yeah right 12mbps down..whatever, needless to say he isn't impressed. Anyways I took the cheapest uncapped option of $40 a month, but its at a sick speed of 256kbps down and 64kbps up, keeps everyone happy, except me.

We're gonna have to start going enery star or something soon, the bills are skyrocketing like mad, I'm gonna have a heartache soon after seeing some of the bills.

Ah oh well, that's enough rambling from me for one night, I best call it a night.

Good chatting and catching up









Hey Photonmoo, regarding Regional Internet we have adsl 1 with iinet and have the 8000Kbps and is $69 /month with 100GB = 50GB peak 50GB offpeak ,
and yeah the price for electricity has gone up again too, getting beyond the joke,

for your SSD's have you got the Sata AHCI mode enabled


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
It took like 16-17 3.5" floppys and like3 hours to load windows 3.1 on it.lol

That depended on what density the floppies were. Installing Dos and then Windows 3.1 on a 386 DX 20 with 4 megs of ram took about 1.5 hours with the HD 3.5" disks. With lower density or 5.25" disks it could take a good 2 - 2.5 hours. I don't remember it ever taking 3 hours unless one was doing other things and not switching the disks right away. If you were lucky enough to have it on a CD you could cut that down to about 45 minutes to an hour depending on how fast the cd drive was.

1.44m HD 3.5" took 7 disks (I have a set of them here so I know this one for sure). WFWG 3.11 took 8 disks.

IIRC
720kb SD 3.5" took 13 or 14 disks
1.2m HD 5.25" took 9 or 10 disks
360kb LD 5.25" took 25 or 26 disks, but I think this was only available through Win 3.0. Not sure if 3.1 was available this way or not.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That depended on what density the floppies were. Installing Dos and then Windows 3.1 on a 386 DX 20 with 4 megs of ram took about 1.5 hours with the HD 3.5" disks. With lower density or 5.25" disks it could take a good 2 - 2.5 hours. I don't remember it ever taking 3 hours unless one was doing other things and not switching the disks right away. If you were lucky enough to have it on a CD you could cut that down to about 45 minutes to an hour depending on how fast the cd drive was.

1.44m HD 3.5" took 7 disks (I have a set of them here so I know this one for sure). WFWG 3.11 took 8 disks.

IIRC
720kb SD 3.5" took 13 or 14 disks
1.2m HD 5.25" took 9 or 10 disks
360kb LD 5.25" took 25 or 26 disks, but I think this was only available through Win 3.0. Not sure if 3.1 was available this way or not.

Ya you could be right, on the time,I give or take .5 hrs,lol.. but my first GUI OS was win3.1 like 1992-93 and the thing I remember best was there was nowhere near 4megs of ram! ram was like $150-180 per meg and that was alot of money to me at the time!









Hey Papa, so you must remember your first lan card? or modem card? whatever they called it. Mine took like 3 days after work, until like midnight to configure, sheesh, and it was something like IDK 4-8 baud? thats d/l, rofl


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
yea. and Imagine all the hostility that he was able to burn off pointing that gun at his wifes face. Ouch..









Hahahaa







no you think so? Here hold this in front of your head I want to see if a bullet will go thru it.
Nope it's bullet proof, now put this apple on your head


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Ya you could be right, on the time,I give or take .5 hrs,lol.. but my first GUI OS was win3.1 like 1992-93 and the thing I remember best was there was nowhere near 4megs of ram! ram was like $150-180 per meg and that was alot of money to me at the time!









Hey Papa, so you must remember your first lan card? or modem card? whatever they called it. Mine took like 3 days after work, until like midnight to configure, sheesh, and it was something like IDK 4-8 baud? thats d/l, rofl

The first modem I used was a 150 baud on a Commodore 64 connecting to Quantum Link, the forerunner to AOL. It was actually fairly easy to configure on them as there weren't that many options. The Quantum Link software did most of the work for you.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The first modem I used was a 150 baud on a Commodore 64 connecting to Quantum Link, the forerunner to AOL. It was actually fairly easy to configure on them as there weren't that many options. The Quantum Link software did most of the work for you.

Oh ya that was when all the networks came out, and the plug and play sys.
Hey papa, I think we said enough.......







lol


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. While digging around through an old Celeron computer, I found some interesting hardware and thought I would share. This should bring back some memories for some of you.

Intel Celeron 2



















90W PSU!


----------



## H969

lol, I wish I could cool my I7 with a passive Heat sink like that,lol and talk about energy star, 90w psu!
Nice thx for the pics


----------



## Rockr69

Thank you Rom for reminding me just how old I really am.

OK, now on to more serious business. There has been a question of the fitment of the HD 58/5900 series cards in the Scout case with or without modification to the case. I can say yes. They fit with no modifications what so ever, IF you meet the following requirements.
1. You have a kickass bro to sell you a 5870 for over $100 less than new.
2. You use only the best AMD MOBO on the planet, the MSI 790FX-GD70.
Disclaimer: This is only the opinion of this poster, because I don't have a 890FX-GD70 and it's my reality so all of you who say different are wrong








3. Well there really is no three other than, well..... There's just no three damnit!

Proof? You say you want proof, cuz if there's no pics it didn't happen right?

(Angels singing in Heaven)-HALLEJUAH! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.......
























I'll get around to sleeving up that 2nd 6 pin cable this weekend

Thank you Bri for the totally KICK-ASS!!! deal and thanks for everyone else having a sense of humor.

*Teacher, "Class what have we learned today?

Class, "That you can fit a monster card in the Scout with no mods if you use Mr.Rockr's technique."

Teacher, "That's right! Very good class!"*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Thank you Rom for reminding me just how old I really am.

OK, now on to more serious business. There has been a question of the fitment of the HD 58/5900 series cards in the Scout case with or without modification to the case. I can say yes. They fit with no modifications what so ever, IF you meet the following requirements.
1. You have a kickass bro to sell you a 5870 for over $100 less than new.
2. You use only the best AMD MOBO on the planet, the MSI 790FX-GD70.
Disclaimer: This is only the opinion of this poster, because I don't have a 890FX-GD70 and it's my reality so all of you who say different are wrong








3. Well there really is no three other than, well..... There's just no three damnit!

Proof? You say you want proof, cuz if there's no pics it didn't happen right?

(Angels singing in Heaven)-HALLEJUAH! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.......
























I'll get around to sleeving up that 2nd 6 pin cable this weekend

Thank you Bri for the totally KICK-ASS!!! deal and thanks for everyone else having a sense of humor.

*Teacher, "Class what have we learned today?

Class, "That you can fit a monster card in the Scout with no mods if you use Mr.Rockr's technique."

Teacher, "That's right! Very good class!"*

+1 Rep Teacher


----------



## H969

lol,Very nice Rocker! Looks good!
I see you changed the look with the psu full cover, very nice, Enjoy Oh watch your Temps!
Dude what kind of camara do you use?


----------



## H969

Anyone looking at custom water cooling? For about the price of an H70?
They have a full kit over at Frozen CPU for 130 bucks, Looks Cool! pun intended








http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...tem.html#blank


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


lol,Very nice Rocker! Looks good! 
I see you changed the look with the psu full cover, very nice, Enjoy Oh watch your Temps!
Dude what kind of camara do you use?


Thank you H969. I'm using a four year old Vivtar 5100 point and shoot Digi Camera. The GPU temp right now with an ambient room temp of 20c is 32c. CPU is at 28c. Temps are good, temps...are good.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Anyone looking at custom water cooling? For about the price of an H70?
They have a full kit over at Frozen CPU for 130 bucks, Looks Cool! pun intended








http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...tem.html#blank


I'm looking at too, and I'm banging my head against the wall trying to figure out how to fit 2 HHDs, a DVD drive, and a card reader, and the 2 bay res/pump combo in this case with a 240 rad.







I might be going back to my Sniper guys


----------



## BriSleep

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *H969*   Anyone looking at custom water cooling? For about the price of an H70?
They have a full kit over at Frozen CPU for 130 bucks, Looks Cool! pun intended








http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...tem.html#blank  
Dude, that kit is so wrong in so many ways!! Nothing personal but getting this is one of the worst moves you can make in water cooling. The biggest concern is that the pump is inside the res & it's a sealed unit.

So, while just about everyone will tell you, the pump can last 5-10 years under nomal use. As I can tell you, mine died around 4 months! The other problem is a very old debate. If you add a bunch of fans to your case, are you making things cooler because of mutiple fans instead of one big one.... Or, are you making it warmer because you have like 4 fan motors instead of one.








In water cooling you try to remove the heat by transferring it into a liquid medium. The tests have been exhaustive to show that water is the best medium, even with additives that are supposed to make it slicker or shed heat faster, the end result is.... Distilled water cools the best. So, if you submerge that pump in the reservoir, not only can you not replace it but will it just add more heat to the loop making it one more thermal barrier in the way of dumping off heat with the use of water??

In the case of the CMS Scout, you have little room to maneuver around in, just ask any of us that have done a custom loop in a Scout, so can you obtain an advantage by putting in this pump in res system? You just run into the same wall again: Is a double thick 120 rad as good as a 240 rad?









Which always brings me to what I call *"The Rockr69 Equation"*. What do you get the most bang for your buck with? In this case I don't think the tradeoff of the inconvienence of the pump in res in bay system is worth the extra money that would be over what you spend for a similar CLLC system, be it the H50, H70 or Eco. In almost all cases in a single proc setup, the CLLC's deliver the best cooling performance for the money you spend on them.









Then there's always the purist in me that says, it's not a custom loop if you buy it in a kit!!









*@ photonmoo!!*
Any time you want help in saving energy I'll lend you my info! There's so many things coming out now! The new LED lights are terrific performers with a very low power requirement. Only problem is the price is really high. You really have to be carefull with these things too because there is not standard set that says the rating is this one way & you have to stick to it. So, when you buy the LED bulb & it says it lasts 30 years, reading the fine print will tell you that's at 3 hours per day, 5 days a week. CFL's have a similar rating, something like 20 year lifetime, but it's rated at 4 hours per day with no on / off cycles during those hours!









As for your SSD's, have you checked the rating on your controller or perhaps the guidelines for setting them up. As in, no hybernate file, no swap file, no system restore files, no temp folder..... All that?? Maybe even the program you're testing with?









*@ Striker:* 
Ok, how did you do a countersink on the window? Larger bit with the drill press? Speaking of Drill presses. Here's what we called a "Poor mans drill press" in the army:    Amazon.com: drill angle guide 
Oh, on the Bullet Resitance of Lexan. I think that really is one of those... It depends things. Don't forget what I walk around on every day, it's been hit by a diamond wheel on the the Dremel, the pointy end of a pic, a falling sheet of glass, a razor sharp piece of shattered tile!! Hardest plastic made: Nano Plastic http://www.deccanherald.com/content/...-lightest.html

Here's a bunch of data on plastic: http://www.professionalplastics.com/...pedic-Plastics

*@ Rockr:*
Very nice!! I like the way that looks but can it Pray Games??? As for old, I got something that will make us feel old, now I just need a camera to take a pic of it!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Thank you GI. I'm using a four year old Vivtar 5100 point and shoot Digi Camera. The GPU temp right now with an ambient room temp of 20c is 32c. CPU is at 28c. Temps are good, temps...are good.










 You take great pics, I am going to have to to some reading on cameras.
Awesome temps, you've got a good card!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I'm looking at too, and I'm banging my head against the wall trying to figure out how to fit 2 HHDs, a DVD drive, and a card reader, and the 2 bay res/pump combo in this case with a 240 rad.







I might be going back to my Sniper guys










 LOL, you trying to fit 10lbs of crap in a 5lbs bag


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


*@ Striker:* 
Ok, how did you do a countersink on the window? Larger bit with the drill press? Speaking of Drill presses. Here's what we called a "Poor mans drill press" in the army: Amazon.com: drill angle guide

Oh, on the Bullet Resitance of Lexan. I think that really is one of those... It depends things. Don't forget what I walk around on every day, it's been hit by a diamond wheel on the the Dremel, the pointy end of a pic, a falling sheet of glass, a razor sharp piece of shattered tile!! Hardest plastic made: Nano Plastic http://www.deccanherald.com/content/...-lightest.html

Here's a bunch of data on plastic: http://www.professionalplastics.com/...pedic-Plastics


i used one of these in the press
















(i have a set of them at various angles. as that image is a bit steeper than the one i used but its the same type of tool)

i know that lexan isint bulletproof per say but when it gets 2 or 3 inches think it WILL stop a bullet. it really comes down to how dense and how thick the plastic is


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Dude, that kit is so wrong in so many ways!! Nothing personal but getting this is one of the worst moves you can make in water cooling. The biggest concern is that the pump is inside the res & it's a sealed unit.

So, while just about everyone will tell you, the pump can last 5-10 years under nomal use. As I can tell you, mine died around 4 months! The other problem is a very old debate. If you add a bunch of fans to your case, are you making things cooler because of mutiple fans instead of one big one.... Or, are you making it warmer because you have like 4 fan motors instead of one.








In water cooling you try to remove the heat by transferring it into a liquid medium. The tests have been exhaustive to show that water is the best medium, even with additives that are supposed to make it slicker or shed heat faster, the end result is.... Distilled water cools the best. So, if you submerge that pump in the reservoir, not only can you not replace it but will it just add more heat to the loop making it one more thermal barrier in the way of dumping off heat with the use of water??

In the case of the CMS Scout, you have little room to maneuver around in, just ask any of us that have done a custom loop in a Scout, so can you obtain an advantage by putting in this pump in res system? You just run into the same wall again: Is a double thick 120 rad as good as a 240 rad?









Which always brings me to what I call *"The Rockr69 Equation"*. What do you get the most bang for your buck with? In this case I don't think the tradeoff of the inconvienence of the pump in res in bay system is worth the extra money that would be over what you spend for a similar CLLC system, be it the H50, H70 or Eco. In almost all cases in a single proc setup, the CLLC's deliver the best cooling performance for the money you spend on them.









Then there's always the purist in me that says, it's not a custom loop if you buy it in a kit!!









*@ photonmoo!!*
Any time you want help in saving energy I'll lend you my info! There's so many things coming out now! The new LED lights are terrific performers with a very low power requirement. Only problem is the price is really high. You really have to be carefull with these things too because there is not standard set that says the rating is this one way & you have to stick to it. So, when you buy the LED bulb & it says it lasts 30 years, reading the fine print will tell you that's at 3 hours per day, 5 days a week. CFL's have a similar rating, something like 20 year lifetime, but it's rated at 4 hours per day with no on / off cycles during those hours!









As for your SSD's, have you checked the rating on your controller or perhaps the guidelines for setting them up. As in, no hybernate file, no swap file, no system restore files, no temp folder..... All that?? Maybe even the program you're testing with?









*@ Striker:* 
Ok, how did you do a countersink on the window? Larger bit with the drill press? Speaking of Drill presses. Here's what we called a "Poor mans drill press" in the army: Amazon.com: drill angle guide

Oh, on the Bullet Resitance of Lexan. I think that really is one of those... It depends things. Don't forget what I walk around on every day, it's been hit by a diamond wheel on the the Dremel, the pointy end of a pic, a falling sheet of glass, a razor sharp piece of shattered tile!! Hardest plastic made: Nano Plastic http://www.deccanherald.com/content/...-lightest.html

Here's a bunch of data on plastic: http://www.professionalplastics.com/...pedic-Plastics

*@ Rockr:*
Very nice!! I like the way that looks but can it Pray Games??? As for old, I got something that will make us feel old, now I just need a camera to take a pic of it!


 hmm....okay


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
hmm....okay









How about this: That setup stinks, you can get much better for the same price, go to the w/c board, show them that setup & they'll tell you how to do it. I would but I've been pretty busy.









Edit: I tend to get really wordy. I was an engineer in the Army, I can tell you how to make a handicap ramp with 4 drawings & 600 words, then you take it & throw the pieces together in 30 minutes!

Rockr usally can sum up what I'm trying to say in a small sentence!


----------



## GoodInk

You do have a good point about the pump/res, I read a couple threads in the WC section and everyone is saying it is a good starter kit, and yes you can do better but not for the price. One guy said it out performed his H50 by 20C but he also has another rad and he's cooling his GPU, a 470 I think. But I did pull the trigger before reading your post, so hopefully I will be happy with it and will report temps and sound levels compared to my setup. But this means I will be moving my guts back in to my Sniper and my Scout will be my HTPC/server. This is not a bad thing, I will be able to show it off a little more with it sitting next to my TV.


----------



## Haleskater

update on my scout woop!

moved the 8 pin for cable management
moved the 24 pin for cable management
got my HDD cover/fake floor from Rocker69 (gonna add some rubber to the fake floor to cover the caps i have)
added my CCFL's
few other bits

using my phone camera (it sucks)


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
How about this: That setup stinks, you can get much better for the same price, go to the w/c board, show them that setup & they'll tell you how to do it. I would but I've been pretty busy.









Edit: I tend to get really wordy. I was an engineer in the Army, I can tell you how to make a handicap ramp with 4 drawings & 600 words, then you take it & throw the pieces together in 30 minutes!

Rockr usally can sum up what I'm trying to say in a small sentence!









ROFL,
I did not object on anything that you said! I was acknowledging your post, You just gave a lot of information that made alto of sense to me... so I was like Hmm, lots to think about,This guy sounds like he knows what he is talking about!,
What seems like a great deal could just be a pig in the poke.
So I kindly thank you for your advice, as I can see from your second post, that you truly believe that it is a piece of crap!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
update on my scout woop!

moved the 8 pin for cable management
moved the 24 pin for cable management
got my HDD cover/fake floor from Rocker69 (gonna add some rubber to the fake floor to cover the caps i have)
added my CCFL's
few other bits

using my phone camera (it sucks)

















Nice lookin' setup you got there. I'm glad those covers worked out for you.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
You do have a good point about the pump/res, I read a couple threads in the WC section and everyone is saying it is a good starter kit, and yes you can do better but not for the price. One guy said it out performed his H50 by 20C but he also has another rad and he's cooling his GPU, a 470 I think. But I did pull the trigger before reading your post, so hopefully I will be happy with it and will report temps and sound levels compared to my setup. But this means I will be moving my guts back in to my Sniper and my Scout will be my HTPC/server. This is not a bad thing, I will be able to show it off a little more with it sitting next to my TV.

Well I hope that you will be happy with your new WCL, and if you are not it is not my fault! just kidding








Okay Goodink,
You have got to tell me because I do not understand what every body is doing with the computer in the TV room.
I have a blue-ray player with my LAN cable attached so I can d/l netflex and couple other things.
But what am I missing out on buy not having a sys. in the TV room?
I have a couple laptops and a couple other sys. kicking around that I can use on my TV if you tell me what it is I should be doing? lol
Would my epeen,go way up if I have a HTPC/server!???


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


update on my scout woop!

moved the 8 pin for cable management
moved the 24 pin for cable management
got my HDD cover/fake floor from Rocker69 (gonna add some rubber to the fake floor to cover the caps i have)
added my CCFL's
few other bits

using my phone camera (it sucks)


















Haleskater, it just keeps getting better all the time! I like the modders mesh look!
You and Rocker69 came up with that, very nice!
Those ccfl and moving the 8+24 pin, she cleaned up nicely








Yup retro fitting the H50 and all.
Lot's of work in that case, Congrats!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Mine is in the TV room as the only other choices are the bathroom or the kitchen. But them I only have three rooms total.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Mine is in the TV room as the only other choices are the bathroom or the kitchen. But them I only have three rooms total.


 Haha, lol Papa,
But they doing something to there TV with it, I think?
Something is going on, but I dont know.
Guess I have to do a google...HTPC...maybe later.
Hey Papa. I was telling the wife, we should move out to a smaller house, but she says she dont want to move because the family all come over and she does all kinda cooking and the grandkids staying over and all......holidays she sy's, what would we do? I was like go to there houses, lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Mine IS my TV. I have two tv tuners in it.

And I can see her point. It's nice to have the grandkids over from time to time, but mine live so far away when they are in the area they normally stay at grandma's instead of grandpa's. She has more room.

But it sure doesn't take long to clean around here and the heating/cooling bills never get that high.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Mine IS my TV. I have two tv tuners in it.

And I can see her point. It's nice to have the grandkids over from time to time, but mine live so far away when they are in the area they normally stay at grandma's instead of grandpa's. She has more room.

But it sure doesn't take long to clean around here and the heating/cooling bills never get that high.

Okay, so you watch tv in a window? and do other stuff on the same monitor? You are some how putting cable into your sys.? or a antenna?
So you do not need a cable box? Is that the idea?
Yes it is nice when everybody comes home, It is a third generation house so even my brothers and aunts & uncles all think it is home, lol
Ya for heat you just run a couple OC sys full bore and heat up the place


----------



## Mongol

Just ordered some .236 clear polycarbonate from Grainger this afternoon.








Some screw in rivets..they look wicked...hopefully to replace these blah plastic ones...give it a more industrial look. (will arrive Tuesday)
A new cordless Dremel along with an accessory kit for working with aluminum/steel and a couple bits for working with acrylic. (should be here tomorrow)
and will be picking up a pair of red ccfl's from microcenter.

Also, ordered a couple 18x12x.10 carbon fiber sheets for the false floor/hdd cage cover...will take 2 weeks for delivery.









something's cooking...

EDIT: forgot to add:

Any Stormer try putting in a full acrylic side panel?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Okay, so you watch tv in a window? and do other stuff on the same monitor?

Multiple monitors. I have two 19" 4x3 flat panels and the 23" 16x9 HD flat panel to watch tv, movies, etc. on full screen. I can also output to regular TV via an HDMI or S-Video cable when I want to.

Quote:

You are some how putting cable into your sys.? or a antenna?
So you do not need a cable box? Is that the idea?
Cable without a cable box. I could hook up a cable box or dish box if I felt like it, but I haven't felt the need to do so.

Quote:

Yes it is nice when everybody comes home, It is a third generation house so even my brothers and aunts & uncles all think it is home, lol
Ya for heat you just run a couple OC sys full bore and heat up the place








I can easily raise the temp in here by a good 10C if I'm not careful.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Just ordered some .236 clear polycarbonate from Grainger this afternoon.








Some screw in rivets..they look wicked...hopefully to replace these blah plastic ones...give it a more industrial look. (will arrive Tuesday)
A new cordless Dremel along with an accessory kit for working with aluminum/steel and a couple bits for working with acrylic. (should be here tomorrow)
and will be picking up a pair of red ccfl's from microcenter.

Also, ordered a couple 18x12x.10 carbon fiber sheets for the false floor/hdd cage cover...will take 2 weeks for delivery.









something's cooking...

EDIT: forgot to add:

Any Stormer try putting in a full acrylic side panel?


Oh Dude!! See, this is why we always say, ask here first, then make your decision. The cordless Dremel is a weak dog. Well, I'm saying that second hand. We had a guy who had one. I think it was Danny, that thing had little to no guts when it came to cutting metal!







From what I understand of the Dremel line up, the cordless is designed for little things that you can't get to with a corded tool. It's nothing like having the latest 18V Li-ion Drill/ Driver/ Hammer drill which is a major workhorse. The cordless is to polish the doll house, buff out the rust spot on the lamp post, stuff like that, not major work. Lemme know if I'm wrong & I hope you can exchange it for a good one. You don't have to have a Dremel for this work. I had a Black & Decker Wizard for 15 years & it was fantastic.







It should be great for acrylic & even if you want to get into Glass Etching. PM me if you do, I have tips!!

About the full acrylic panel: Nope, don't think so, I've seen a few on the Haf & you need a thick sheet, a good hinge set & a strong clasp but it looks Sweeeet!









Edit: @ PapaSmurf & others wondering. I'm not the one to ask. I was waiting for Enigma to reply about hooking a computer up to the TV but I know his is linked, if not in the same room. With the right TV & the right computer you can do away with Netflix, On Demand, rentals of any kind. You can get Hulu, You Tube, many others that stream entertainment to your computer or HT setup. I've known guys that hooked in thier surround sound just for commercial free music! Think about it, the whole internet open to you with a wireless keyboad & mouse! Edit your photos on your 47" HD LCD, play Dead Space of C.O.P. in full screen full color!

About hooking the cable into your PC, definitely, all you need is a digital tuner card & a few choice programs off the net & you can pick your channel!









About the heat: Heck yeah!! When I had my Haf & Mindy's Scout folding on a total of 16 cores & 3 video cards folding. We never used the furnace! I stopped folding though because the electric bill was too high, gas is much less expensive here.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Striker36*   i know where Enigma lives







  
 I has Attack trained Ninja warriors watching my house 24/7

Here is a sample of their work.. LOL

  
 You Tube


----------



## Rockr69

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*  
 I has Attack trained Ninja warriors watching my house 24/7

Here is a sample of their work.. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x22uiYtpbLs  
Mine are more like this

  
 You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Hahahaa







no you think so? Here hold this in front of your head I want to see if a bullet will go thru it. 
Nope it's bullet proof, now put this apple on your head










LOL


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Edit: @ PapaSmurf & others wondering. I'm not the one to ask. I was waiting for Enigma to reply about hooking a computer up to the TV but I know his is linked, if not in the same room. With the right TV & the right computer you can do away with Netflix, On Demand, rentals of any kind. You can get Hulu, You Tube, many others that stream entertainment to your computer or HT setup. I've known guys that hooked in thier surround sound just for commercial free music! Think about it, the whole internet open to you with a wireless keyboad & mouse! Edit your photos on your 47" HD LCD, play Dead Space of C.O.P. in full screen full color!

About hooking the cable into your PC, definitely, all you need is a digital tuner card & a few choice programs off the net & you can pick your channel!










I've been doing that for over ten years starting with the original ATI All-In-Wonder card. In other places I've lived I ran through a big screen TV of various sizes and types, just don't have one at the moment so I just use the 23" Widescreen. I had an HDTV long before the name was ever used. At one point I could watch one program, have another in a screen in screen mode and be recording two others all at once. Now with broadband what it is I've cut back to two tuners.


----------



## Enigma8750

If I could pick out someone to be my Bodyguard it would be this dude. Jason Stathem.
  
 You Tube


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll take Chuck Norris.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That depended on what density the floppies were. Installing Dos and then Windows 3.1 on a 386 DX 20 with 4 megs of ram took about 1.5 hours with the HD 3.5" disks. With lower density or 5.25" disks it could take a good 2 - 2.5 hours. I don't remember it ever taking 3 hours unless one was doing other things and not switching the disks right away. If you were lucky enough to have it on a CD you could cut that down to about 45 minutes to an hour depending on how fast the cd drive was.

1.44m HD 3.5" took 7 disks (I have a set of them here so I know this one for sure). WFWG 3.11 took 8 disks.

IIRC
720kb SD 3.5" took 13 or 14 disks 
1.2m HD 5.25" took 9 or 10 disks 
360kb LD 5.25" took 25 or 26 disks, but I think this was only available through Win 3.0. Not sure if 3.1 was available this way or not.


I had a mac at this time.. I didn't need to update or anything unless I wanted to. Never a blue screen. And never a restart. So nice. AOL was only for Macs.. That was the day Man..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I've been doing that for over ten years starting with the original ATI All-In-Wonder card. In other places I've lived I ran through a big screen TV of various sizes and types, just don't have one at the moment so I just use the 23" Widescreen. I had an HDTV long before the name was ever used. At one point I could watch one program, have another in a screen in screen mode and be recording two others all at once. Now with broadband what it is I've cut back to two tuners.


Yep, but these kids think it's new! I had an all in wonder, wayyyyy back when, hooked it to our 27" CRT TV.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The first modem I used was a 150 baud on a Commodore 64 connecting to Quantum Link, the forerunner to AOL. It was actually fairly easy to configure on them as there weren't that many options. The Quantum Link software did most of the work for you.


It wasn't Quantum link it was Something that started with an S.. What was that.. but 300 Baud is as far back as I remember.. When I had my LCIII I started with a 14.4oo Baud modem Then they came out with the 28.8oo Baud. I bought the 56.ooo baud and I was in heaven.. that was light speed and it was free internet. Then Broad band came out and I have to pay out the wazoo for it now.


----------



## Enigma8750

It was Compu-Serve... Before that was Arpa Net in the 1960s


----------



## PapaSmurf

Close, but no cigar.

CompuServe was a competitor to Quantum Link and was later absorbed by AOL.

ArpaNet (originally DarpaNet) was completely different. That was what eventually became what we now know as the Internet. Quantum Link, AOL, Compuserve, and Prodigy were private Online Networks and originally didn't have any access to the internet at all. Their early e-mail couldn't even communicate with the internet e-mail servers. When all of them first started, the internet was only for government and academic access. CIS (Compuserve), Prodigy, Quantum Link, etc. were accessable by anyone willing to pay the access fees long before actual internet access was available to the general public. CIS was the first of those to offer access to the internet as well as to it's own private network.

AppleLink was a joint venture with Apple for the Apple II and Mac computers, but was separate from Quantum Link (which was only for Commodore 64 and 128 computers). PC Link was released in a joint venture with the Tandy Corporation for PC computers. Apple Link's name was changed to America Online after Apple pulled out as a partner. Quantum Link and PC Link were eventually folded into the America Online brand name.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh Dude!! See, this is why we always say, ask here first, then make your decision. The cordless Dremel is a weak dog. Well, I'm saying that second hand. We had a guy who had one. I think it was Danny, that thing had little to no guts when it came to cutting metal!







From what I understand of the Dremel line up, the cordless is designed for little things that you can't get to with a corded tool. It's nothing like having the latest 18V Li-ion Drill/ Driver/ Hammer drill which is a major workhorse. The cordless is to polish the doll house, buff out the rust spot on the lamp post, stuff like that, not major work. Lemme know if I'm wrong & I hope you can exchange it for a good one. You don't have to have a Dremel for this work. I had a Black & Decker Wizard for 15 years & it was fantastic.







It should be great for acrylic & even if you want to get into Glass Etching. PM me if you do, I have tips!!

About the full acrylic panel: Nope, don't think so, I've seen a few on the Haf & you need a thick sheet, a good hinge set & a strong clasp but it looks Sweeeet!

















Thanks for the input Bri. I do have a corded Dremel as well as a 2" Dewalt die grinder...I only picked up the Dremel for light cutting/detailing really...figured the 12v Liion + 20k rpm would get most jobs done...especially when it comes down to engraving/etching acr...ooh, I've already said too much. lol.

I'm not planning on doing any major Scout renovations other than the typical cutting/removal of the metal shrouds and plastic 'crosshairs' that cover the top and front fans. I may do some light mobo tray cutting and uchannel application for better cable routing, bt that's pretty much it. I'm still not 100% comfortable with a full window mod, but it's nothing a couple shots of JW Black and a few slaps to the face won't fix.









TBH: I'm more psyched about the carbon fibre. Hopefully it looks better than I'd imagine as a full false floor and HDD tray cover. Plus I'll end up using scraps for adding a touch of flair here and there.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 







Thanks for the input Bri. I do have a corded Dremel as well as a 2" Dewalt die grinder...I only picked up the Dremel for light cutting/detailing really...figured the 12v Liion + 20k rpm would get most jobs done...especially when it comes down to engraving/etching acr...ooh, I've already said too much. lol.

I'm not planning on doing any major Scout renovations other than the typical cutting/removal of the metal shrouds and plastic 'crosshairs' that cover the top and front fans. I may do some light mobo tray cutting and uchannel application for better cable routing, bt that's pretty much it. I'm still not 100% comfortable with a full window mod, but it's nothing a couple shots of JW Black and a few slaps to the face won't fix.









TBH: I'm more psyched about the carbon fibre. Hopefully it looks better than I'd imagine as a full false floor and HDD tray cover. Plus I'll end up using scraps for adding a touch of flair here and there.

If you're gonna do any case cutting do yourself a favor a get the diamond wheel for your dremel. I know it's $20, but you will not regret the purchase.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Can anyone recommend some decent 140mm fans for the scout.
I wanna replace the 2 140mm case fans (front and top) to increase the airflow.
I've heard the Thermalright TY-140's are good balance between airflow and noise.


----------



## Enigma8750

Xiggy

Sythe Kaze Maru 2 for Top Fan.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Striker36

mines better


----------



## tonyptony

I started using an external enclosure that has an eSATA connector on it. I haven't to this point used the SATA port on my Scout front panel. I have some questions (I don't have the case in front of me at the moment):

Is the port on the front panel SATA or eSATA?
Is the other end of the cable supplied with the case SATA or eSATA?
About how long is the cable in the Scout?
If it's really a SATA cable just ported to an eSATA connector on the front then I'll have to be careful with total cable length.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Unless I am mistaken, the front panel port is an esata port that plugs into a SATA port on the motherboard. As long as you have AHCI enabled in the bios you can hot swap plug in either a regular SATA drive or an ESata drive, but you would need to use an ESata cable to do so and a regular SATA drive would need a power source.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Xiggy

Sythe Kaze Maru 2 for Top Fan.

Don't we want to avoid the sleeve bearing on the top fan? I always thought they wore out quicker when the fan was horizontal like that.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Don't we want to avoid the sleeve bearing on the top fan? I always thought they wore out quicker when the fan was horizontal like that.

By looking at the problem using physics, I don't see why a sleeve bearing in a vertical axis would wear at all except at the retention clip if used as an exhaust.
There would be no weight bearing down on the sleeve by the shaft to wear against.

To me a fan is a fan and like everything else mechanical in nature they are prone to fail whenever they damn well feel like.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
By looking at the problem using physics, I son't see why a sleeve bearing in a vertical axis would wear at all except at the retention clip if used as an exhaust.
There would be no weight bearing down on the sleeve by the shaft to wear against.

To me a fan is a fan and like everything else mechanical in nature they are prone to fail whenever they damn well feel like.

again with Rocker being a word smith


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Unless I am mistaken, the front panel port is an esata port that plugs into a SATA port on the motherboard. *As long as you have AHCI enabled in the bios* you can hot swap plug in either a regular SATA drive or an ESata drive, but you would need to use an ESata cable to do so and a regular SATA drive would need a power source.


question = doesn't this get diabled in the bios when you are using an " SSD " for your initial HHD ? ? ? IF so, then,
this would mean the E-SATA port is "non-functional " ? ? ? This i ask because I have just installed my first SSD
for my OS drive . . . . just confused/concerned for this, for i know it IS disabled in my BIOS......
choice's to set = IDE / RAID / ACHI > > > > is set at IDE & setup and installed Win7 Ultimate (64).

Please, suggestions/comments/ or even helpful information pertaining for, IF i have done something wrong /am in
need to change _for the install and all . . . . thnx

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
By looking at the problem using physics, I son't see why a sleeve bearing in a vertical axis would wear at all except at the retention clip if used as an exhaust.
There would be no weight bearing down on the sleeve by the shaft to wear against.

To me a fan is a fan and like everything else mechanical in nature they are prone to fail whenever they damn well feel like.

I think it's more a lubrication issue. When the sleeve is in a horizontal position the lubricant can easily cover the entire shaft (even if it pooled in the bottom the shaft would all be lubricated as it spun through). When the shaft is vertical, the lubricant might settle towards the bottom and not coat the whole shaft no matter how hard it spins. This would lead to metal on metal contact wearing the bearing and making noise.

That being said most sleeve bearing are made out of a self-lubricating metal such as brass so the effects aren't immediate. That's why you can have a sleeve bearing in the vertical position and not have the fan instantly seize up. Also, I am not taking into effect capillary action where if the gap between the shaft and bearing is low enough the lubricant can pull itself up.

I dunno, it always seems like lubricating vertical axes is a bit hard and we usually switch to ball-bearings for the verticals at school.

But yeah, mechanical things do fail whenever they damn well please







.


----------



## ydna666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
question = doesn't this get diabled in the bios when you are using an " SSD " for your initial HHD ? ? ? IF so, then,
this would mean the E-SATA port is "non-functional " ? ? ? This i ask because I have just installed my first SSD
for my OS drive . . . . just confused/concerned for this, for i know it IS disabled in my BIOS......
choice's to set = IDE / RAID / ACHI > > > > is set at IDE & setup and installed Win7 Ultimate (64).

Please, suggestions/comments/ or even helpful information pertaining for, IF i have done something wrong /am in
need to change _for the install and all . . . . thnx

mr-Charles . . .









.

Nope, I'm using AHCI with my SSD as a boot drive. My other drives are fine and my eSata works too with an external HD case. SSD's work in IDE mode too, but hot swapping in eSATA will not work in IDE mode.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
Nope, I'm using AHCI with my SSD as a boot drive. My other drives are fine and my eSata works too with an external HD case. SSD's work in IDE mode too, but hot swapping in eSATA will not work in IDE mode.


...thnx for that quick reply back, ydna666; so, does this mean for me to change to ACHI, I would half to
reset for in the BIOS and do a complete re-install ? ? ? OR, just change in the BIOS and all will reset itself???

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
again with Rocker being a word smith
















I know Right??? The man needs to start WRITING. He writes better than I do...


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
If you're gonna do any case cutting do yourself a favor a get the diamond wheel for your dremel. I know it's $20, but you will not regret the purchase.

Already did. Thanks Rockr.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
By looking at the problem using physics, I son't see why a sleeve bearing in a vertical axis would wear at all except at the retention clip if used as an exhaust.
There would be no weight bearing down on the sleeve by the shaft to wear against.

To me a fan is a fan and like everything else mechanical in nature they are prone to fail whenever they damn well feel like.

I am almost certain that rifle bearings were the ones to avoid mounting along a horizontal plane...or are sleeve and rifle bearings the same beast?


----------



## Enigma8750

Come on Charlie.. You're good with the SSD. They are not as delicate as people make them out to be. And the new BIO's updates will take into concideration the new hardware.

Question to the Scouts?

Can the computer tell when there is a SSD and not a Mechanical HDD in the Build?

My wife just told my dog to eat his food. There are starving Dogs in China.


----------



## Enigma8750

Nice Car txtmstrjoe..


----------



## Enigma8750

To be Honest.. I was taking CFM into consideration when I gave him that Fan as a suggestion. I did not take the Bearings in consideration at all. I feel so Stupid.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
question = doesn't this get diabled in the bios when you are using an " SSD " for your initial HHD ? ? ? IF so, then,
this would mean the E-SATA port is "non-functional " ? ? ? This i ask because I have just installed my first SSD
for my OS drive . . . . just confused/concerned for this, for i know it IS disabled in my BIOS......
choice's to set = IDE / RAID / ACHI > > > > is set at IDE & setup and installed Win7 Ultimate (64).

Please, suggestions/comments/ or even helpful information pertaining for, IF i have done something wrong /am in
need to change _for the install and all . . . . thnx

mr-Charles . . .









.

First, that's normal for a bios to default to IDE. That allows the most compatibility. You can easily run an SSD in AHCI mode, and in fact that is the preferred method.

The esata port won't be disabled, but it won't allow hot swapping which pretty much renders it fairly useless. You would need to plug in a drive, or unplug it while the system is shut off.

You can't just switch to AHCI after a system has been installed as Windows won't recognize it properly. You have to manually force install the AHCI driver to switch to AHCI mode, and that isn't always as easy as it seems. I know how to do it with an Intel or jMicron controller, but not on an AMD or nVidia controller. Two Cables posted this in the EP45-UD3 thread and I don't know how well it will work with your mobo, but it's worth a try.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
If you change this setting, then you'll need to start by changing the Registry first.

AHCI mode might allow the hard drives to work a little bit faster too, especially with multi-tasking.

So here's the Registry key to change if you decide to do this:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\System\\CurrentControlSet\\Ser vices\\msahci

In this key, change value of the entry named "Start" from 3 to 0 (double-click the entry named Start).

After this, go into the BIOS and change it to "AHCI". But also enable "SATA Port0-3 Native Mode" in the BIOS as well. It is actually the preferred setting for Windows XP, Vista and 7.


----------



## BriSleep

First off..... What is this? Did everyone get Friday afternoon off? Oh, ok, you guys in the east are 3 hours ahead. Rockr, did you get the afternoon off?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Unless I am mistaken, the front panel port is an esata port that plugs into a SATA port on the motherboard. As long as you have AHCI enabled in the bios you can hot swap plug in either a regular SATA drive or an ESata drive, but you would need to use an ESata cable to do so and a regular SATA drive would need a power source.


You said it Brother!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


By looking at the problem using physics, I son't see why a sleeve bearing in a vertical axis would wear at all except at the retention clip if used as an exhaust.
There would be no weight bearing down on the sleeve by the shaft to wear against.

To me a fan is a fan and like everything else mechanical in nature they are prone to fail whenever they damn well feel like.


Again, you said it Brother! Said it well too!









The whole point of a sleeve bearing in a fan is it's _inexpensive_. There's more than just riding on metal to metal, plastic to plastic, or lubrication...._If_ there is lubrication. They're inexpensive, buy 3 so you have replacements!

BTW, if you look at my sig line, I have 4, soon to be 6, Zalman fans for sale.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


again with Rocker being a word smith

















You said it little Brother!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


I think it's more a lubrication issue. When the sleeve is in a horizontal position the lubricant can easily cover the entire shaft (even if it pooled in the bottom the shaft would all be lubricated as it spun through). When the shaft is vertical, the lubricant might settle towards the bottom and not coat the whole shaft no matter how hard it spins. This would lead to metal on metal contact wearing the bearing and making noise.

That being said most sleeve bearing are made out of a self-lubricating metal such as brass so the effects aren't immediate. That's why you can have a sleeve bearing in the vertical position and not have the fan instantly seize up. Also, I am not taking into effect capillary action where if the gap between the shaft and bearing is low enough the lubricant can pull itself up.

I dunno, it always seems like lubricating vertical axes is a bit hard and we usually switch to ball-bearings for the verticals at school.

But yeah, mechanical things do fail whenever they damn well please







.


You're starting to answer things the way I do! LOL! You left out the part that since it's a fan, if it's oriented the right way there could also be a little cushion of air that helps keep it from wearing out. I'm one of the first people to jump up & attest to things wearing out......

"Don't worry, your pump will last 5 to 10 years, they never fail in short periods of time. They have ceramic bearings in them, they're fantastic, plus when they're on there's a kind of magnetic levitation in the works too."
Uh huh, that's why my system locked up at 100c and I burned the side of my hand on the cpu fitting when I was checking for loose wires. My pump was just over 90 days, which I've always heard is the prime point for failure if it's electronically controlled.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ydna666*


Nope, I'm using AHCI with my SSD as a boot drive. My other drives are fine and my eSata works too with an external HD case. SSD's work in IDE mode too, but hot swapping in eSATA will not work in IDE mode.


Yep, mine's in AHCI too. In fact, I had it set for RAID 0 for about 20 days when I seperated them. I just moved to to the other onboard controller so it couldn't see the second SSD. In fact, it still doesn't show in some programs, but it's there in Win7!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


...thnx for that quick reply back, ydna666; so, does this mean for me to change to ACHI, I would half to
reset for in the BIOS and do a complete re-install ? ? ? OR, just change in the BIOS and all will reset itself???

mr-Charles . . .









.


Just change it, it won't affect it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I know Right??? The man needs to start WRITING. He writes better than I do...
























He writes more "consise" then you and I do. A gift to him and our readers but it might put us out of business Boss.







I told Chris it was a combination of Engineering school & PLDC that ruined me, before that I could say things in a sentence. You know how it is now! LOL!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


I am almost certain that rifle bearings were the ones to avoid mounting along a horizontal plane...or are sleeve and rifle bearings the same beast?


Ok, trying to follow Rockrs act I want to say: Sleeve bearing, make a ring with your thumb & forefinger & put a finger from your other hand in it. Rifle bearing, now put a lubricated gear shaped disc around the finger you inserted.

Engineering again, it's not that easy.







Sleeve bearing, aka, one type of plain bearing: http://e-drexler.com/p/04/03/0323bearingDesigns.html
The Military uses Drexler, well, they did when me & Enigma were in, that's where I went first. I love atomic models! 
Hee hee: Atomic Model - She looks fantastic, just don't be around when she goes off!








Look at the Wiki for plain bearing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bearing_(mechanical)

Rifle bearing, sure its the same, with a twist. As I've said before, sometimes the best answers are on our forums: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post9820550
This type is getting harder to find as there isn't much gain for the cost increase. 
On of the best I've seen in long time is CM's Excalibur, not long term tests yet but I'd like to see how long they last, scroll down to the drawing: http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6634

Here's more on bearings: http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing-...ing-ball-types

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Come on Charlie.. You're good with the SSD. They are not as delicate as people make them out to be. And the new BIO's updates will take into concideration the new hardware.

Question to the Scouts?

Can the computer tell when there is a SSD and not a Mechanical HDD in the Build?

My wife just told my dog to eat his food. There are starving Dogs in China.



















Well, it depends!







Does the system know it's mechanical or SS? SS being solid state. Not really, it's a segmented memory block, the hardware can't tell the difference. Yet.

Does it handle it differently? Not if you set it up right, it's the software that knows the difference & treats it differently by using the TRIM command or not defragging. BTW, if you haven't set it to NOT defrag, Win7 has probably been defragging your SSD once a week. In hardware, if you set your PCI above 100%, your HDD may run a bit faster, probably up to 105%, above that it may fry the controller. On an SSD, set it above 100% and it probably wont even be recognized.

Then again, with the new EFI bios, a GUI bios, things will change a whole lot! It may be able to tell when you have an SSD and to set it up without all the junk on it..... if they program the bios right.









*Edit before post:* Just read what PapaSmurf put up & yeah, forgot that part, if you don't turn AHCI on before installing Windows, then it probably won't turn on, but if you did it first, you can go back & forth in the bios, usually with no problem (there's always exceptions), one thing though, in Device Manager it will always say it's an AHCI controlled computer, even if it's turned off. Also what he said about the intel & jmicron controllers is true for me too, but I have "The Book" if you AMD guys want me to check it??


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


First off..... What is this? Did everyone get Friday afternoon off? Oh, ok, you guys in the east are 3 hours ahead. Rockr, did you get the afternoon off?










No, I did not get the afternoon off. My wife has MS and seizure disorder and we had a petty maul seizure this morning. As she was coming out of it she told me, for the first time, she had a doctor's appointment this morning. Well the short of it is she couldn't drive herself so I called in to take her. It was a crappy dull gray day anyway and I sure wasn't looking forward to repairing that sh**** skidsteer loader in the cold.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


No, I did not get the afternoon off. My wife has MS and seizure disorder and we had a petty maul seizure this morning. As she was coming out of it she told me, for the first time, she had a doctor's appointment this morning. Well the short of it is she couldn't drive herself so I called in to take her. It was a crappy dull gray day anyway and I sure wasn't looking forward to repairing that sh**** skidsteer loader in the cold.


Oh man! I keep forgetting that about her! Gotta put it in my phone, it's like my second brain now.









Yeah, it's been real crappy weather here too, like 5 days of rain! It was one thing always wondering how high the river was but it's another walking across wet clay. I grew an inch in just 2 hours! Got the roses from the trailer though, just gotta dig some huge holes now. I was up all night sick, figured out the DVR though & added a 1TB WD drive to it, set up every show I could remember after 24 hours of no sleep! Didn't put in Bones though, just can't seem to like that show. Real bummed that I can't record the baseball channels!









Oh, Mindy is still sick with the Shingles!!!







Doc said it may be another month or two, Marsha, who got it at the same time, also diabetic, ended up in the hospital for 4 days.


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Unless I am mistaken, the front panel port is an esata port that plugs into a SATA port on the motherboard. As long as you have AHCI enabled in the bios you can hot swap plug in either a regular SATA drive or an ESata drive, but you would need to use an ESata cable to do so and a regular SATA drive would need a power source.


Hmm, I plugged in the SATA cable that is part of the Scout cable set into a spare SATA port on my MB. When I plugged in the external drive and powered it up it was not detected. Wonder what's wrong.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Do you have AHCI enabled in the bios?


----------



## BriSleep

You have to re-boot when you plug in an e-Sata device. It's not the hot plug that has a problem but Windows, it has to "load a driver" even though it's already there. Annoying but at least you can hot un-plug it, just power the drive down first so anything in the cache writes.


----------



## linkin93

Did some stuff... some random pics as well

Inside:










PSU










LED's










Toolbox










The naked TX3 before cleaning


















My top fan before cleaning!

























The hard drive i got for free










Scout without its front panel










I managed to break a SATA cable










After frantically running to the store, I got some SATA cables. stayed a while and pulled apart a few dead hard drives for the magnets and some new drink coasters


















My HL2 poster










Before:










After:










Those bloody PCI-E cables finally got out of the way


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


First, that's normal for a bios to default to IDE. That allows the most compatibility. You can easily run an SSD in AHCI mode, and in fact that is the preferred method.

The esata port won't be disabled, but it won't allow hot swapping which pretty much renders it fairly useless. You would need to plug in a drive, or unplug it while the system is shut off.

You can't just switch to AHCI after a system has been installed as Windows won't recognize it properly. You have to manually force install the AHCI driver to switch to AHCI mode, and that isn't always as easy as it seems. I know how to do it with an Intel or jMicron controller, but not on an AMD or nVidia controller. Two Cables posted this in the EP45-UD3 thread and I don't know how well it will work with your mobo, but it's worth a try.



...PapaSmurf, thnx for this bit-O-Information pertaining abouts the AHCI and all for within my setup/system BIOS. 
I will half to give it a try, first, considering a full re-install of the win 7 BUT setting up to AHCI first hand in the BIOS.
For i do have like 5 to 7 setting's within the BIOS that default to IDE when you reset to "OPTIMAL DEFAULTS"....... 
and, that is where i think i have NOT bother to re-set for prior to setting up to install the SSD for which i have 
acquired........Will give this a try first and see, and if all fail's i can re-install FRESH for the win7 Ultim.(64) BUT, 
using the rite setting's as noted........again, thnx.....

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## cajd83

please add me to this group


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
You have to re-boot when you plug in an e-Sata device. It's not the hot plug that has a problem but Windows, it has to "load a driver" even though it's already there. Annoying but at least you can hot un-plug it, just power the drive down first so anything in the cache writes.









That's the ticket. Weird how Win7 doesn't automatically load the driver on detection. Thanks.

REP+ for the help!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cajd83* 
please add me to this group 

We would love to. First you have to post a pic of your Scout and you're in.


----------



## OCDULTRA

Is there a way to get the handles on top of the case off? I want to cut out a hole up on top of the case but the handles are in the way.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCDULTRA* 
Is there a way to get the handles on top of the case off? I want to cut out a hole up on top of the case but the handles are in the way.

Unscrew top fan, take off front panel, unscrew screws on the front holding the top panel on.

Might have other screws on the top that I forgot about but I think that's it.


----------



## Haleskater

how do u take the front panel off? i wanna cut the grill on the 140mm fan space.

thanks


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
how do u take the front panel off? i wanna cut the grill on the 140mm fan space.

thanks

Just yank it off from the bottom.


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Just yank it off from the bottom.

sounds abit brutal







dont wanna break it


----------



## PapaSmurf

That is the correct way. Under the bottom of the front bezel there will be a cutout where you place your fingers. Place your other hand on the top of the bezel applying a small amount of pressure away from you, hook the bottom cutout, then give a quick yank towards you and slightly upwards to pop it loose. Works on most front bezels that aren't attached with screws, and these don't have any screws. After you've popped it off a few times it comes off much easier.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That is the correct way. Under the bottom of the front bezel there will be a cutout where you place your fingers. Place your other hand on the top of the bezel applying a small amount of pressure away from you, hook the bottom cutout, then give a quick yank towards you and slightly upwards to pop it loose. Works on most front bezels that aren't attached with screws, and these don't have any screws. After you've popped it off a few times it comes off much easier.

+1 The first few time I thought it was going to break, but it didn't. Now it is much easier, but it still stays put just fine.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Yah, my old case (which sucks but was the most I'd spent on a case before!), I used to use longnose pliers and squeeze the mounts on the inside of the case while gently pulling on the bezel to get it off, lol








Slipped and caught the base of my finger in the pliers more than a few times!









When I was researching into the case I'd buy, I saw that 3DGamerMan bloke just yank the front bezels off.
Didn't realise that was how to get 'em off, and I've been working on and building PC's for myself, friends and family for years, haha









When I got my Scout, I gave it a try for the first time, holding the top of the case firmly with my left hand to stop it flying off the table, I cringed as I did it, dreading I'd snap the bezel of my new case.

Ah the memories


----------



## Beeboy18

Im trying to put together my new build into the Storm scout... and im trying to figure out where the HDD goes... the pictures not too helpfull...which is the 3.5" slot and which one do i put it in?

HDD = samsung spinpoint


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beeboy18* 
Im trying to put together my new build into the Storm scout... and im trying to figure out where the HDD goes... the pictures not too helpfull...which is the 3.5" slot and which one do i put it in?

HDD = samsung spinpoint

Down in the lower right corner of the case (below the 5.25 in bays where the Optical drives go), there is a cage with two sides full of ovals. The HDD gets sandwiched between two black pieces of plastic found in the white box and slides into the cage between the oval rows. Hope that makes sense.

Pics on the first page show it better.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/uplo....jpg?756654754

As you see it can go in any of the slots between the ovals. I use the middle-ish one.


----------



## Beeboy18

Thanks i eventually figured it out... im supposed to connect the wires last right?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes. You put the drives in with the connectors facing away from you and connect the wires from the back side.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beeboy18* 
Thanks i eventually figured it out... im supposed to connect the wires last right?

Yes connect wiring last. What you should have done is bench run your system before installing it all in your case to be sure there are no probs. Remember that one for the future. Hurry and get those pics of your Scout posted so we can "Officially" roll out the red carpet of welcome for you.

OK. Those of you regulars here and you know who you are; know that I am very seldom idle. This weekend is no exception. Tiring of having to take the side of my case off every time I fudged up an OC to clear the CMOS I decided to do something about it. Heres the pics of what I did. *WARNING!!! This post contains images of Storm Scout and MSI motherboard brutality and could be disturbing to some viewers. Viewer discretion is advised.*_No Motherboard or cases were harmed in the making of this post_

I went down to my local Radio Shack (love that place!) and bought a push button momentary on switch and soldered a red and black lead to it.









After removing the top panel I drilled a hole for the switch to reside. I don't know what size. It's push button switch sized

















Using a 2 pin header I salvaged from something I can't remember and using a USB wiring harness from an old case, cuz good modders don't never (like the double negative I used there?)throw anything out, I made a lead from the switch with a connector in the middle. Installation would have been impossible otherwise.

















I soldered red and black leads to the 2 pin connector and soldered the other ends to my, heres the squeemish part, less than a year old twice RMA'd still under warranty motherboard.









Well that didn't work cuz I didn't get the right pins. So out comes the motherboard two more times. On the third time I got the correct pins and out came the soldering iron for the final time.









After testing this arrangement three times by shorting across the two pins in the 2 pin connector I reinstalled the MOBO.

Now was the time to install the switch into the front panel. I had to splay the connectors out to fit, but it worked out great.

















Now some would say _''Rockr, is it smart having a Clear Cmos button right out where you could accidentally push it and toast your board?_ To that I would normally say, no....not smart at all. But!! HaHa!! This button is so hard to push to make contact accidental pushing is pert near impossible. You really have to push hard to get it to work and hold it down for like 5 seconds or more for the CMOS to clear. So no danger. Again I am genious







Revel in my magnitude and be stupified with my brilliance!!! OK just kidding about the whole I'm better than you are thing.


----------



## Beeboy18

any1 got a guild for cable managment? 0


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beeboy18* 
any1 got a guild for cable managment? 0









Take your time and think ahead. A Modular PSU will yield a huge difference on cable management in this case. Check out the thread. There are lots of us with excellent cable management posts.


----------



## Beeboy18

and im putting the mobo in now, and im pretty certain its an atx board but the farthest right standoffs dont allign.... arent even close. Its the msi 870a g54: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...msi%20870a-g54


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beeboy18* 
and im putting the mobo in now, and im pretty certain its an atx board but the farthest right standoffs dont allign.... arent even close. Its the msi 870a g54: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...msi%20870a-g54

Those aren't mounting holes. Mounting holes will have the beads of solder around them.


----------



## Beeboy18

just the first 6 are? what do i do with the far right standoffs? take em off?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beeboy18* 
just the first 6 are? what do i do with the far right standoffs? take em off?

Yep. Nice budget board you got there though. MSI FTW!


----------



## Beeboy18

shell shocker deal


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Those aren't mounting holes. Mounting holes will have the beads of solder around them.

Actually, they are mounting holes. They just aren't meant for use with metal standoffs. They are designed for use with plastic standoffs similar to these. They snap into the hole and rest against the mobo tray. These are designed to snap into an opening on the mobo tray but if you cut off the button at the very bottom the larger flat disk will rest quite nicely on the mobo tray (the one on the right has the button on the bottom). I normally just use a self sticking rubber pad between the mobo and the tray on that side to prevent the mobo flexing on the edge when pushing on it when you insert memory modules or cables. Flexing is bad as it can causes mobo traces to crack rendering the mobo unusable and damage like that is NOT normally covered under warranty.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Revel in my magnitude and be stupified with my brilliance!!!

This gets rep. I don't know why, but it compels me to







.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Actually, they are mounting holes. They just aren't meant for use with metal standoffs. They are designed for use with plastic standoffs similar to these. They snap into the hole and rest against the mobo tray. These are designed to snap into an opening on the mobo tray but if you cut off the button at the very bottom the larger flat disk will rest quite nicely on the mobo tray (the one on the right has the button on the bottom). I normally just use a self sticking rubber pad between the mobo and the tray on that side to prevent the mobo flexing on the edge when pushing on it when you insert memory modules or cables. Flexing is bad as it can causes mobo traces to crack rendering the mobo unusable and damage like that is NOT normally covered under warranty.










You are correct, but how often do you see case manufacturers include them anymore. They're like twist dial tv tuning; a thing of the past.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's why I use the stick on rubber bumpers instead. I refuse to leave that much of the motherboard unsupported. I've seen too many of them damaged by not doing so.

But it is the MOTHERBOARD manufacturer's responsibility to provide them if they use a non standard mounting configuration, not the case manufacturer.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
MOTHERBOARD manufacturer's responsibility

That's what I meant. Yeah I didn't like the way my old P4 MSI flexed on that side so I stuck a cut down rubber erase under it.


----------



## Beeboy18

What do you use to connect the dvd drive? i thought it was IDE cable and thats what the manual says but it doesnt fit?


----------



## PapaSmurf

What DVD drive?

What motherboard?

Kind of hard to tell you anything when you don't give us anything to work with?


----------



## Beeboy18

its the msi motherboard i said previously; http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...msi%20870a-g54

and the dvd drive is super writemaster? i believe hats the brand


----------



## PapaSmurf

Samsung makes numerous Super WriteMaster's. You need to be more specific with the EXACT MODEL NUMBER of the drive for us to be able to tell you anything.

Also, go to the User CP at the top of this page, then click on the Add System link on the left hand side and fill out the form so it will show us what all of your hardware is. PLEASE do not use generic terms like Corsair ram. Be as specific as possible otherwise it's a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## Beeboy18

can anyone help with the case fans? Might be simple but some are 2 pronged ones four with a male/female :/ ....the power supply came with cables that look like theyd fit into the four prong, the 2 prong dont seem to fit

ocz fatality 700w psu btw


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beeboy18* 
can anyone help with the case fans? Might be simple but some are 2 pronged ones four with a male/female :/ ....the power supply came with cables that look like theyd fit into the four prong, the 2 prong dont seem to fit

ocz fatality 700w psu btw

I want to be helpful, but first you need to use the search feature. This question has been asked many, many times. Also, go to the top of the page and click on User CP and Edit you system so we know what you have and can help you better.


----------



## Beeboy18

Well there are 1300 pages to search through :S


----------



## BriSleep

Rockr: Nice mod!! Very handy in O/C'ing and when doing things like changing out graphics cards!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Beeboy18*


Well there are 1300 pages to search through :S


SEARCH THIS THREAD right at the top of the page.

@Brisleep

Thanks Bri. Yeah I got tired of having to get on the floor every time. This board is supposed to detect bad OC and on the 4th application of power start into a ''safe mode'' so you can reset everything, but I could never get it work, so.......


----------



## LokSupguller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Beeboy18*


shell shocker deal










Yea, it looks quite cool aswell









Should look great inside the scout. 
Cable managing in the scout is quite nice. There are holes beside the PSU (below the motherboard tray) and you can feed or hide cables in that little crack. I am planning to cut another cable-managing hole parallel to the area to the right of the bottom right area of the motherboard. Helps with SATA cables


----------



## Striker36

just because i started it Friday...


----------



## Rockr69

Medal of Honor 2morrow men!


----------



## Rockr69

Since the mods here @ OCN killed mine and E's thread on Scout parts for sale we were given permission to sell here. So I'm kickin' it off with the clear window replacement:ships with protective film

















$20+shipping; international shipping is available.

Also I have the full false floor








$35+shipping; international shipping is available.

Please PM me for orders as I don't want to seem like like the thread is my personal marketplace just sharing my love for the Scout lovin' peeps and making a little bread on the side. Gotta go slave for the master see you guys after work


----------



## Enigma8750

Lookin' Good Rockr69.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Since the mods here @ OCN killed mine and E's thread on Scout parts for sale we were given permission to sell here. So I'm kickin' it off with the clear window replacement:ships with protective film

















$20+shipping; international shipping is available.

Also I have the full false floor








$35+shipping; international shipping is available.

Please PM me for orders as I don't want to seem like like the thread is my personal marketplace just sharing my love for the Scout lovin' peeps and making a little bread on the side. Gotta go slave for the master see you guys after work


thats complete crap. this site was made for the pursuit pf performance. they let cyberdruid have his own damn thread sub section but you cant merely have your own thread to help people out? did cyberdruid pay them off or something?

i support your cause completely. great work btw.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
thats complete crap. this site was made for the pursuit pf performance. they let cyberdruid have his own damn thread sub section but you cant merely have your own thread to help people out? *did cyberdruid pay them off or something?*

i support your cause completely. great work btw.

in short. yes.

he payed for vendor privileges (as well as a couple other guys). aw per THIS program.
Enigma, Rocker, and I were working out of the for sale section and were informed that was against the TOS so the thread was removed. Enigma is talking to the Mods on behalf of the three of us to try and work out a deal where we CAN sell our stuff to our fellow Scouts.


----------



## Mongol

woops. .236" thick acrylic makes for one bulletproof window.
lol. it's. so...
/must resist...
thick!
*preemptive 'that's what she said!'

I haven't started the process yet...still waiting on the screw in rivets, diamond cutting wheel, and carbon fibre sheets. Heck, even the work log will be a work in progress...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
in short. yes.

he payed for vendor privileges (as well as a couple other guys). aw per THIS program.
Enigma, Rocker, and I were working out of the for sale section and were informed that was against the TOS so the thread was removed. Enigma is talking to the Mods on behalf of the three of us to try and work out a deal where we CAN sell our stuff to our fellow Scouts.









Yeah Chipp did say that he would ignore the 1 item or service per thread because our products/services are exclusive to the Scout case. So, we'll see. The mods pretty much leave us alone in here anyway, knock on wood-Rockr69 starts knocking on his own head.

Anyway on a totally different topic are any of you guys or girls if you're reading this thread going to get or pre-ordered Medal of Honor? I'm counting down the hours till I can DL it. Pre-ordered on the 8th. OOOO I can't wait!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Lookin' Good Rockr69.

Thank you General. Did you check out my Clear CMOS mod?


----------



## Mongol

Sorry Rockr...the beta completely turned me off to it.
(especially the Tomahawk strike...ugh)

Can't wait until Black Ops though.


----------



## Rockr69

what about it was ...ugh? I didn't get to play the beta.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yeah Chipp did say that he would ignore the 1 item or service per thread because our products/services are exclusive to the Scout case. So, we'll see. The mods pretty much leave us alone in here anyway, knock on wood-Rockr69 starts knocking on his own head.

Anyway on a totally different topic are any of you guys or girls if you're reading this thread going to get or pre-ordered Medal of Honor? I'm counting down the hours till I can DL it. Pre-ordered on the 8th. OOOO I can't wait!


Rockr.... Uh, I don't even know what MOH is!







I know you'll let me in on it if it's worth it. So you wanna try out Crysis & it's sequal, you pay one way, I'll pay the other?







Edit: Oh, goes for any other I've played, PM me for a list.









Knock on wood -BriSleep starts knocking on his leg!


----------



## Rockr69

Check it out. http://eastore.ea.com/store/ea/Conte...ral_Google_AD1


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Rockr.... Uh, I don't even know what MOH is!







I know you'll let me in on it if it's worth it. So you wanna try out Crysis & it's sequal, you pay one way, I'll pay the other?







Edit: Oh, goes for any other I've played, PM me for a list.









Knock on wood -BriSleep starts knocking on his leg!


I'm pretty sure EA games are single use one time product key usage tied to a specific machine. So even if I wanted to borrow it I wouldn't be able to activate on my machine. Besides Crysis is available at the EA store for only $29.99. I'll get to it. Betcha can't wait for DEAD SPACE 2 can you?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Check it out. http://eastore.ea.com/store/ea/Conte...ral_Google_AD1


Looks interesting. Nice shotgun!! I don't get why you pay $60- then they give you the Beta??







Why doesn't anyone do Demos anymore?

@ Y'all. Ok, lots of you AMD guys on this thread. I got one for you. This is a once in an era chip, it's not like the others that came out around the same time. Question is.... Can you identify this chip:


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'm pretty sure EA games are single use one time product key usage tied to a specific machine. So even if I wanted to borrow it I wouldn't be able to activate on my machine. Besides Crysis is available at the EA store for only $29.99. I'll get to it. Betcha can't wait for DEAD SPACE 2 can you?
























Yeah.... & Bioshock 2 to go down in price, & for FEAR 3, to see if it's any better than the disapointing 2. 
I still have the Stalker games to start. Uh, about the EA games running on one machine. I don't know how they can carry that out, I mean, I have it on the Haf, the Scout & the extremely sloooowwww Vaio laptop & they've never asked for my I.D. or anything.







??? I did see it on another game though, was FEAR 2 an EA game?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Looks interesting. Nice shotgun!! I don't get why you pay $60- then they give you the Beta??







Why doesn't anyone do Demos anymore?

@ Y'all. Ok, lots of you AMD guys on this thread. I got one for you. This is a once in an era chip, it's not like the others that came out around the same time. Question is.... Can you identify this chip:










If you could post a clearer pic?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Y'all. Ok, lots of you AMD guys on this thread. I got one for you. This is a once in an era chip, it's not like the others that came out around the same time. Question is.... Can you identify this chip:


Not from that picture. I would have to be able to see the numbers and the traces to figure it out, and that pic looks like you used a coke bottle for a lens.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


was FEAR 2 an EA game?


No. It's a Steam game.


----------



## Rockr69

BEST JOKE I HAVE SEEN IN SOME TIME&#8230; ENJOY!

The Queen's Riddle

Barack Obama met with the Queen of England.

He asked her, "Your Majesty, how do you run such an efficient government? Are there any tips you can give to me?"

"Well," said the Queen, "the most important thing is to surround yourself with intelligent people."

Obama frowned, and then asked, "But how do I know the people around me are really intelligent?"

The Queen took a sip of tea. "Oh, that's easy; you just ask them to answer an intelligent riddle." The Queen pushed a button on her intercom.

"Please send Tony Blair in here, would you?"

Tony Blair walked into the room and said, "Yes, my Queen?"

The Queen smiled and said, "Answer me this please, Tony, your mother and father have a child. It is not your brother and it is not your sister.

Who is it?"

Without pausing for a moment, Tony Blair answered, "That would be me."

"Yes! Very good," said the Queen.

Obama went back home to ask Joe Biden, his vice president the same question. "Joe, answer this for me. Your mother and your father have a child. It's not your brother and it's not your sister. Who is it?"

"I'm not sure," said Biden. "Let me get back to you on that one..." He went to his advisors and asked every one, but none could give him an answer.

Finally, he ended up in the men's room and recognized Colin Powell's shoes in the next stall.

Biden asked Powell, "Colin, can you answer this for me? Your mother and father have a child and it's not your brother or your sister. Who is it?"

Colin Powell yelled back, "That's easy, it's me!"

Biden smiled, and said, "Thanks!" Then, he went back to speak with Obama. "Say, I did some research and I have the answer to that riddle.

It's Colin Powell!"

Obama got up, stomped over to Biden, and angrily yelled into his face, "No! You idiot! It's Tony Blair!"


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Looks interesting. Nice shotgun!! I don't get why you pay $60- then they give you the Beta??







Why doesn't anyone do Demos anymore?

@ Y'all. Ok, lots of you AMD guys on this thread. I got one for you. This is a once in an era chip, it's not like the others that came out around the same time. Question is.... Can you identify this chip:










An AMD Athlon XP 1700+ processor with T-Bred "A" core.


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . . . .







. . . . . . . . .







. . . . . . . . .







. . . . . . .







. . . . . . . . . .









mr-Charles . . . . .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


An AMD Athlon XP 1700+ processor with T-Bred "A" core.



look's more like a DURON model, to me . . . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


No. It's a Steam game.


Ah, that was a pain in the kiester!! Every time I started it wanted to look for updates then it just sat there because it couldn't find the page!!

Sorry guys, that's as good as the pic gets. Camera got ripped off. Did I tell you guys? Anyway, having the numbers would be too easy. A clue is the color, the color should give away it's identity.









*Sneaky Edit*: It's not a Duron.







Rockr is close but no cigar.







This only happened once in the history of procs. Now you have two clues, I have to go for tonight. 
If we sell the trailer this weekend I get a new camera!! Then I'll give you the close up! I still have to rip out the under carriage & check the traps for Mindy's wedding ring! A $1200- prize all by itself!









Edit 2: I don't get the joke but I'm really tired. Might not get a kick in the crotch! New med, supposed to knock me out, 3 days now I've only slept 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Color has absolutely nothing to do with it. Every K7 with the black ID tag was released in both brown and green. It is a common misconception that the color made a difference. All the color has to do with is what they had on hand at any given moment.

And it isn't a Duron. They never had a die size that large. It looks more like a Thornton or later Sempron to me.


----------



## mr-Charles

.......*L8r's all*, pretty bush'd for today . .







. . we'll catch you all another time . . .







. . . . .












































mr-Charles . . . .









.


----------



## BriSleep

@ PapaSmurf...... Yeah, but this time the color did make a difference.







That's 3 clues. Good night.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Unless you can provide documented proof of that I have to say BS. It never made any difference on ANY of them. That's just an urban legend/myth.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey guys. I had to sign back on for a moment. A little mis-information there. This wasn't the only time AMD did this, it was the first time they did it. General Enigma almost got this chip in his goodie box then I remembered what it was. It's not valuable or rare by any means but it is in the first run of the first of it's kind. So it's unique.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



BEST JOKE I HAVE SEEN IN SOME TIMEâ€¦ ENJOY!

The Queen's Riddle

Barack Obama met with the Queen of England.

He asked her, "Your Majesty, how do you run such an efficient government? Are there any tips you can give to me?"

"Well," said the Queen, "the most important thing is to surround yourself with intelligent people."

Obama frowned, and then asked, "But how do I know the people around me are really intelligent?"

The Queen took a sip of tea. "Oh, that's easy; you just ask them to answer an intelligent riddle." The Queen pushed a button on her intercom.

"Please send Tony Blair in here, would you?"

Tony Blair walked into the room and said, "Yes, my Queen?"

The Queen smiled and said, "Answer me this please, Tony, your mother and father have a child. It is not your brother and it is not your sister.

Who is it?"

Without pausing for a moment, Tony Blair answered, "That would be me."

"Yes! Very good," said the Queen.

Obama went back home to ask Joe Biden, his vice president the same question. "Joe, answer this for me. Your mother and your father have a child. It's not your brother and it's not your sister. Who is it?"

"I'm not sure," said Biden. "Let me get back to you on that one..." He went to his advisors and asked every one, but none could give him an answer.

Finally, he ended up in the men's room and recognized Colin Powell's shoes in the next stall.

Biden asked Powell, "Colin, can you answer this for me? Your mother and father have a child and it's not your brother or your sister. Who is it?"

Colin Powell yelled back, "That's easy, it's me!"

Biden smiled, and said, "Thanks!" Then, he went back to speak with Obama. "Say, I did some research and I have the answer to that riddle.

It's Colin Powell!"

Obama got up, stomped over to Biden, and angrily yelled into his face, "No! You idiot! It's Tony Blair!"










That was epic! Thank you! Much needed laugh.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey guys. I had to sign back on for a moment. A little mis-information there. This wasn't the only time AMD did this, it was the first time they did it. General Enigma almost got this chip in his goodie box then I remembered what it was. It's not valuable or rare by any means but it is in the first run of the first of it's kind. So it's unique.










It's an Athlon XP Palomino, 1.8Ghz clockspeed, 266 bus speed and were manufactured using 0.18 micron tech. And that's my final answer until you tell


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
what about it was ...ugh? I didn't get to play the beta.

Oops, sorry I missed this last night....dozed off at my desk.
Old age is catching up. lol

Well, the gameplay was mediocre IMO...run to point a, shoot guy in face b, rinse repeat. (typical FPS...I know...just not as polished as it's brass balled bretheren) Controls seemed jerky and floppy and poorly thought out. Nothing that made me go 'oh wow that's impressive!'...until someone dropped a Tomahawk on my team.

Talk about overpowered. There was an exploit (which I hope they patched) that allowed a person to get the T.Strike, die, use it and if he got the 7 kills necessary for the 'perk' to activate..rinse repeat.

One guy I played with had 174 kills and 10 deaths. He showed me the exploit and told me the insurgents had the same thing in the shape of IED. Oh, and another thing: the amount of people ZOMGIMSNIPRRR in this game made the Wookies in Bad Company 2 seem nonexistant...and anyone that's played BC2 can tell you how much of a royal jelly pain in the neck it is to go up against an entire team of camping snipers dropping mortars on you every 30 seconds.

If you do pick it up, I'd value your 2 cents as 3.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It's an Athlon XP Palomino, 1.8Ghz clockspeed, 266 bus speed and were manufactured using 0.18 micron tech. And that's my dinal answer until you tell

Palomino's had a square core not a longer rectangle, the information was on the core not on a black id lablel, and they don't have the surface mount devices like the one in the pic so it definitely isn't a Palomino.


----------



## Mongol

...so I'm a hypocrite.

lol. I was at my local Microcenter and my buddy that works there had MoH on and apparently, there are no more exploits. It cleans up really well...I was surprised to see how fluid it was running.

I bought it for PC.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
...so I'm a hypocrite.

lol. I was at my local Microcenter and my buddy that works there had MoH on and apparently, there are no more exploits. It cleans up really well...I was surprised to see how fluid it was running.

I bought it for PC.










i have a formal job interview to work there soon. still have to schedule it.

a small problem is that i left my wallet in my other pants at my parents house while i had attended their wedding. i have no proof of who i am. i probably need that?


----------



## Mongol

o_o

Yeah, you might need proof of identity.

Wallet in pants probably wouldn't hold up to well under scrutiny.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
o_o

Yeah, you might need proof of identity.

Wallet in pants probably wouldn't hold up to well under scrutiny.

damnit, i need to get them pants, and wedding food leftovers!

that was damn good food lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
damnit, i need to get them pants, and wedding food leftovers!

that was damn good food lol

Leftover wedding food FTW!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
...so I'm a hypocrite.

lol. I was at my local Microcenter and my buddy that works there had MoH on and apparently, there are no more exploits. It cleans up really well...I was surprised to see how fluid it was running.

I bought it for PC.









DLing my pre ordered copy now.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
DLing my pre ordered copy now.











Still at work...disc in hand...staring blankly into space.

10 mins! C'MON DIME PIECE! lol


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
damnit, i need to get them pants, and wedding food leftovers!

that was damn good food lol

Haha, yeah wedding food FTW!
Better snap to it on those pants, young man.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Haha, yeah wedding food FTW!
Better snap to it on those pants, young man.










I play CODWOW on the UnitedGlobalCorp server and I know we bought a MOH server. These guys are absolutely no cheating, no cursing and treat everyone with respect straight up kewl people. Check us out. You'll like playing on our server.


----------



## Mongol

I'll check it out. Thanks Rockr.


----------



## GoodInk

Dang, my last post was #13600, then I went scuba diving at Utila over the weekend and we are at post #13734









Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Well I hope that you will be happy with your new WCL, and if you are not it is not my fault! just kidding








Okay Goodink,
You have got to tell me because I do not understand what every body is doing with the computer in the TV room.
I have a blue-ray player with my LAN cable attached so I can d/l netflex and couple other things.
But what am I missing out on buy not having a sys. in the TV room?
I have a couple laptops and a couple other sys. kicking around that I can use on my TV if you tell me what it is I should be doing? lol
Would my epeen,go way up if I have a HTPC/server!???









I think most people have answered your question, but I have no blue-ray player, so I'll get a drive for the PC. Also I have just under 850 GB of videos and music.


----------



## Striker36

i have a solution to my hard drive problem







and t involves cutting







ill post some pictures later

EDIT.... i tried it and its not going to work







ill still post pictures though


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i have a solution to my hard drive problem







and t involves cutting







ill post some pictures later

EDIT.... i tried it and its not going to work







ill still post pictures though


Just Got my Massively Cool Bullet proof clear window from STRIKER.. Thank you so much.. It is Super Cool.


----------



## gwpjr

So, those of you who checked in on my most recent project (probably not many) may have seen that I have a pair of 5830s in a SFF case that are running pretty hot. I've been tossing around swapping the 5830s with the 5750s in my Scout. The idea is that the 5750s use a little less power and generate a little less heat. The trouble is that it took three mATX cases before I found one that would fit the 5830s. They won't fit in the Scout either without some modding. The top card will go into the 5 1/4 bay, but the bottom card won't clear the HDD cage with the connectors plugged in. Stupid me got one of the models that had the power connectors on the end of the card rather than the top.

So, I'm looking for some input. Do any of you guys think the swap is worth it? Does anyone run twin reference 5830s that can tell me what their temps are in the Scout? I suppose I could just try it myself, but it would require modding the case just to try it out.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Just Got my Massively Cool Bullet proof clear window from STRIKER.. Thank you so much.. It is Super Cool.







































aparently my rig pulls about 527 watts full load and 274 watts on idle, prolly less on idle since the calculator doenst take in the fact that i have CE1 halt state crap on and my cpu literally goes down to 2ghz and like .9 volts or something

anyway yeah. cool utility, this 550w psu can barely handle my rig @ full load lol.

oh yeah, post pics.


----------



## Enigma8750

If you can keep the 5830's and X Fire I would figure out a way to keep it.


----------



## Striker36

chopped up HDD cage



























and i needed to test fit every thing so i stuffed it in the case



























Enigma. how about a couple pictures of my handy work on your handy work? 8)


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It's an Athlon XP Palomino, 1.8Ghz clockspeed, 266 bus speed and were manufactured using 0.18 micron tech. And that's my final answer until you tell

I think I'll wait untill Friday, post it again with the blurry pic & clues so far & see if any of the weekend crowd can get it. My computer science kid down the street got it from the pic I posted!







So it's not that obscure. Besides, I may have a new camera then & y'all can see the lettering & all!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Enigma. how about a couple pictures of my handy work on your handy work? 8)


Okay well you asked for it..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay well you asked for it..

*snip*



im glad it got to you all safe and sound









i covered it with the painters tape after i pealed off the facroty backing to make sure it wasn't scratched or any thing (i have had some we used at work come FROM THE FACTORY with huge gouges and stuff UNDER the backing... so i always look now)

i think that tint will look awesome combined with the cammo you have goin on your rig


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im glad it got to you all safe and sound









i covered it with the painters tape after i pealed off the facroty backing to make sure it wasn't scratched or any thing (i have had some we used at work come FROM THE FACTORY with huge gouges and stuff UNDER the backing... so i always look now)

i think that tint will look awesome combined with the cammo you have goin on your rig










Yea. I just wish it was darker tint but it was free so I am not griping.

Thanks for the Great Steps you took to make sure I got it in great condition.


----------



## Rockr69

I've been playing the single player campaign in Medal of Honor and I have to say....TOTALLY BADASS!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

I can't afford my copy yet.. Not Fair......


----------



## BriSleep

@ Rockr. Speaking of price drops. Bioshock 2 is now $14-! It's only a 2 1/2 star game on Amazon though.

Hmm, looks like a good reason it's through windows live. I still haven't got through the first part of Batman A.A. because of it! What game seller were you protesting by not buying for a while??


----------



## Mongol

LOL...Rockr, all I have to say is: TARIQ
Man, I had my sub cranked...scared the bejeebus outta me. :/


----------



## Striker36

so im about 2 hours from caving and getting an SSD









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...V%20Vertex%202

that on is going to be the shell shocker at 10 (pacific).... i wanted one a bit larger but for $80 with free shipping i might suck it up and then get a 1tb 10k RPM platter drive later...

thoughts?


----------



## Mongol

Great drive Striker, but I'd recommend a Vertex 2...or even an Agility 2 over the Vertex.

Faster read/write times on both, and the added benefit of much higher random 4k writes on the Vertex 2. I think Amazon has 40GB Vertex 2's on sale for $119.

Still a great pick regardless (Vertex) at that price.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
LOL...Rockr, all I have to say is: TARIQ
Man, I had my sub cranked...scared the bejeebus outta me. :/

I was disappointed with the short single player campaign, but the multiplayer is incredibly hard, so it may yet be worth the $60.


----------



## Mongol

I dunno...I don't think it's worth more than $49.99 IMO.

It's really pretty...they cleaned it up a bit.
SP is way too short. Multiplayer was cleaned up nicely.

I dunno. Guess it'll hold me over 'til Black Ops and Crysis 2.
(or Gran Turismo 5...at which time I may disappear off the pc for a bit.)


----------



## Mongol

I say 'I dunno' an awful lot.

lol.


----------



## gwpjr

I'd skip it. 30GB is pretty darned small, especially with Windows 7. The Vertex has been replaced by the Vertex 2 as well.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
I'd skip it. 30GB is pretty darned small, especially with Windows 7. The Vertex has been replaced by the Vertex 2 as well.

yea i decided to not get it and am instead going to buy most of the rest of the stuff i need for my wires and stuff to finish the project... then its just paint and new plastics at i broke the top part and part of the front because i wasn't paying attention getting in the truck to go home a few days ago







...


----------



## Enigma8750

Striker.. This is Dedicated to you.. Enjoy Man..


You Tube


----------



## PapaSmurf

Enigma, what did you use to create that video?


----------



## Striker36

that looks really good boss! i love how the red cathode makes the yellow/gold of the tint pop when its on









im glad you like it









i can make any one else one too. just let me know
and im working on a couple other secret projects too


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Enigma, what did you use to create that video?

MuVee.. It is for stupid people like me..


----------



## PapaSmurf

I wouldn't say stupid at all. I've used Vegas and Premier in the past, but they can be way to complication for a lot of things. I'll have to give it a try. I'm assuming it's their Reveal right?


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. its so easy a Cave man could use it.. Like me.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's exactly what I'm looking for. +1 for that.


----------



## Rockr69

A drunk walks out of a bar with a key in his hand and he is stumbling back and forth. A cop on the beat sees him and approaches,

"Can I help you Sir?"

"Yessh! Ssssomebody ssstole my carrr", the man replies.

The cop asks, "Where was your car the last time you saw it?"

"It wasss on the end of thisshh key", the man replies.

About that time the cop looks down and sees the man's willy hanging out of his fly for all the world to see.

He asks the man, "Sir are you aware that you are exposing yourself?"

Momentarily confused, the drunk looks down at his crotch and without
missing a beat, blurts out....

"Holy Crap! My girlfriend's gone, too!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
*joke*


----------



## Enigma8750

Lol


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Striker.. This is Dedicated to you.. Enjoy Man..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Zk7OzZovTg


 Very nice work! I enjoyed very much! +reps


----------



## K10

Updated my build log. Check out my sig link for it. Case is in, system up and running


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so im about 2 hours from caving and getting an SSD









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...V%20Vertex%202

that on is going to be the shell shocker at 10 (pacific).... i wanted one a bit larger but for $80 with free shipping i might suck it up and then get a 1tb 10k RPM platter drive later...

thoughts?


Hard to say, once you go SSD, you'll want more & more! Worse than nicotene, not as bad as heroin!








You should talk to Trademark before you decide. He got what I thought would have been an innocent little SSD & it rips other SSD's for breakfast!! Regardless, any SSD as boot / windows drive will change your life. It's worth any amount of money they want & $79- is a good price.

I don't know that the 10K drives are worth the extra bucks, heat. Just get a 1Tb with 32Mb cache or more. WD is working on the successor to the WD10001faals, it will have 64Mb cache, should signifigantly speed up acesses. The only time the higher RPM is worth it is if you constantly use blocks of drive space 6Gb or more. Like Photoshop!


----------



## BriSleep

@ Rockr: See that one I got! Still have to go back & go over the other one, too long for tired brains.

Done with the trailer!!







Whooo Hooo, now to sell it. Didn't find Mindy's wedding ring.








Report it Stolen along with the camera, 6 hinges, 4 doorknobs, 2 boxes of screws, a few tubes of Caulk. Ya think someone's your friend & then your stuff is missing.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The cache is highly over rated in hard drives. It's highly doubtful you would see any difference between a 16meg cache 1tb drive and a 64meg cache 1tb drive if everything else was equal. Any of the Samsung F3 drives would make an excellent storage drive as would the 2tb Hitachi 7K2000. Those 7K2000's are very fast and have excellent throughput and access times for their size. Shortstroked to 100gig, my 7K2000's are only a fraction slower than my 320gig Samsung F4 is. If using the other 1.8gigs didn't cause all sorts of hangs and pauses I would have used one of them for my Windows drive.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hard to say, once you go SSD, you'll want more & more! Worse than nicotene, not as bad as heroin!








You should talk to Trademark before you decide. He got what I thought would have been an innocent little SSD & it rips other SSD's for breakfast!! Regardless, any SSD as boot / windows drive will change your life. It's worth any amount of money they want & $79- is a good price.

I don't know that the 10K drives are worth the extra bucks, heat. Just get a 1Tb with 32Mb cache or more. WD is working on the successor to the WD10001faals, it will have 64Mb cache, should signifigantly speed up acesses. The only time the higher RPM is worth it is if you constantly use blocks of drive space 6Gb or more. Like Photoshop!










yea i decided to hold off on it as the size/price point just wasnt good enough and i would prefer to finish the WC loop over it

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Done with the trailer!!







Whooo Hooo, now to sell it. Didn't find Mindy's wedding ring.








Report it Stolen along with the camera, 6 hinges, 4 doorknobs, 2 boxes of screws, a few tubes of Caulk. Ya think someone's your friend & then your stuff is missing.










good news about not needing to go back their, its always better to move forward









major bumber....


----------



## Enigma8750

Newegg was selling the Same 30 gig Vertex that I have now. I thought maybe I could Raid 0 it.

Question. Would that make 60 gigs of harddrive space or would it stay at 30 gigs. Trust me I think I already know the answer to the question but I need confirmation since I never used any raid at all.


----------



## Moonshadow

A raid 0 array will double the space of your disks, so you would have a total of 60 gb of space. A raid 1 array would be redundancy where you would have 30 gb of space. You'll loose trim support in raid 0 fyi.


----------



## Striker36

Enigma FYI that Lexan a 3/16s inch thick. i actually got around to measuring it lol


----------



## Rockr69

I'm really confused an the whole ssd/raid thing. If 1 SSD rips it up wouldn't I just be better off getting like a 120GB for my OS and Programs and use the necessary sized platter drive for Media storage with a second platter drive of necessary size to use as a backup? Less money spent, still having kickass performance with the security of a separate drive for backup. Or is it just a how fast can I make it thing? It's all about bang for my buck. I don't need the fastest hotrod on the block as long as what I have makes me pee in my pants when I drop the hammer, so to speak.


----------



## PapaSmurf

On a laptop where you only have one hard drive then a larger SSD is a necessity for most users. There are some laptops that can accommodate 2 hard drives, but for the most part they only have 1.

With desktops which can have more than one hard drive with ease then having an SSD large enough for your OS and Applications and then put your My Documents folder and other data storage on a good platter drive (or drives) is more appropriate for most users. That means that a 60 to 120gig SSD tends to be ideal for most users with the data drives being whatever their storage needs demand. A lot of gamers like to be able to put their game maps etc on the SSD since they load faster and have a quicker access time so they tend to like the larger ones or raid them for more space. While a 30gig would probably be okay for the OS only with Vista or 7, it would be way to crowded for the average user to be able to put their apps on, and that would somewhat defeat the purpose. A trimmed down XP install with apps would fit on a 30 for most users though.

It all boils down to ones needs and budget how much is SSD and how much is platter drives. I've seen a couple of raid 0 setups using 6 SSDs, but that is pure overkill and mostly just for bragging rights. A 2 SSD raid 0 is extremely fast. You would need benchmarking programs to tell the difference between that and more in raid 0 though, and for the most part, most people wouldn't notice the difference between a single ssd and a pair of that same ssd's in raid 0 anyway.

I have two 2tb drives and two 1tb drives on my main system along with my OS/Apps drive and two 320g and one 500g plus an 80gig OS/Apps drive on my secondary rig. If, and when I can get an 80gig SSD for a C note I will consider switching from my F4 Windows drive to an SSD Windows drive, but with the cost they are now I can't justify it. My F4 runs at 150mbs and is fast enough for now.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'm really confused an the whole ssd/raid thing. If 1 SSD rips it up wouldn't I just be better off getting like a 120GB for my OS and Programs and use the necessary sized platter drive for Media storage with a second platter drive of necessary size to use as a backup? Less money spent, still having kickass performance with the security of a separate drive for backup. Or is it just a how fast can I make it thing? It's all about bang for my buck. I don't need the fastest hotrod on the block as long as what I have makes me pee in my pants when I drop the hammer, so to speak.


One day I am gonna write a book just with Rockr69 Quotes..


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


On a laptop where you only have one hard drive then a larger SSD is a necessity for most users. There are some laptops that can accommodate 2 hard drives, but for the most part they only have 1.

With desktops which can have more than one hard drive with ease then having an SSD large enough for your OS and Applications and then put your My Documents folder and other data storage on a good platter drive (or drives) is more appropriate for most users. That means that a 60 to 120gig SSD tends to be ideal for most users with the data drives being whatever their storage needs demand. A lot of gamers like to be able to put their game maps etc on the SSD since they load faster and have a quicker access time so they tend to like the larger ones or raid them for more space. While a 30gig would probably be okay for the OS only with Vista or 7, it would be way to crowded for the average user to be able to put their apps on, and that would somewhat defeat the purpose. A trimmed down XP install with apps would fit on a 30 for most users though.

It all boils down to ones needs and budget how much is SSD and how much is platter drives. I've seen a couple of raid 0 setups using 6 SSDs, but that is pure overkill and mostly just for bragging rights. A 2 SSD raid 0 is extremely fast. You would need benchmarking programs to tell the difference between that and more in raid 0 though, and for the most part, most people wouldn't notice the difference between a single ssd and a pair of that same ssd's in raid 0 anyway.

I have two 2tb drives and two 1tb drives on my main system along with my OS/Apps drive and two 320g and one 500g plus an 80gig OS/Apps drive on my secondary rig. If, and when I can get an 80gig SSD for a C note I will consider switching from my F4 Windows drive to an SSD Windows drive, but with the cost they are now I can't justify it. My F4 runs at 150mbs and is fast enough for now.


theres absolutely no point for me to get an SSD what so ever. WD caviar black in raid - 0 should be damn fast enough imo. slow, 24 sec boot time is slow?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Enigma FYI that Lexan a 3/16s inch thick. i actually got around to measuring it lol


okay,,, so just shy of a 1/4 inch.. That stuff is stout.. Stop a slug I bet.

LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

IF you have never owned an SSD you will never know just how fast... Fast can be.

Ohhh BTW......

What do you guys make of this.. Its a FurMark Score with two cores of four used and 2x5770 in Criss Cross. Fire..









IS this a good score or is it back to the Drawing board again.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


theres absolutely no point for me to get an SSD what so ever. WD caviar black in raid - 0 should be damn fast enough imo. slow, 24 sec boot time is slow?


While you can raid platter hard drives to achieve close to the same throughput speed or even faster, the main difference between ssd's and platter drives is access time. Even the best platter drives in raid will still have an access time of 5ms or higher and more likely about 9ms compared to an ssd's 0.1ms access time. That means that the SSD's access time is 100 times faster than a fast raid array. THAT's where the real difference lies. People who haven't used an SSD really have no way of knowing just how fast they really feel compared to the fastest platter raid setup. Where you really notice a difference is when you open an app. Even with a raid setup there is a slight pause before the app opens while with an SSD it seems to appear out of nowhere with no pause at all. At first it seems like the app loads before you even click the start icon. Unless you have tried it you really have no idea just how fast it is. The closest you can come to that is to setup a ramdisk then run a program from it. That will be what running off of an SSD would feel like.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Unless you have tried it you really have no idea just how fast it is. The closest you can come to that is to setup a ramdisk then run a program from it. That will be what running off of an SSD would feel like.


I know exactly what you mean. back when I was trying to learn Linux, I tried this version where instead installing it on your HDD you could load it into and run from RAM. It blazing fast, but I digress. I was too lazy to learn all them .tar and .jar file formats. To me tar is what keeps the roof from leaking and jar is what I drink my whiskey from.


----------



## Electroneng

A quick question about Cpu Coolers.

Will a Megahalem Rev. b fit in the storm scout with the top fan installed?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electroneng*


A quick question about Cpu Coolers.

Will a *Megahalem Rev. b* fit in the storm scout with the top fan installed?


*
Megahalem Rev. b Heatsink Dimensions*
(L)130mm X (W)74mmX (H)158.7mm

*CPU Cooler Specifications For the CM Storm Scout*

With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed. 120x120x25
(146 mm.) CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed
171 mm. CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel

_*Heat-sink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.*_

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side should not be greater than 140 mm.

*Verdict*
Yes if you use no fan on top and you mount the long side...East to West or front to back then it will fit and vent out the blowhole in the top. It will not fit north/south or top to bottom lengthwise.

NO FIT...









WILL FIT...


----------



## Mongol

All I can say is: <33333333 SSD Raid 0

...until one fails. Hopefully, OCZ is on target with their 2,000,000hr MTBF.

Rofl.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I'm really confused an the whole ssd/raid thing. If 1 SSD rips it up wouldn't I just be better off getting like a 120GB for my OS and Programs and use the necessary sized platter drive for Media storage with a second platter drive of necessary size to use as a backup? Less money spent, still having kickass performance with the security of a separate drive for backup. Or is it just a how fast can I make it thing? It's all about bang for my buck. I don't need the fastest hotrod on the block as long as what I have makes me pee in my pants when I drop the hammer, so to speak.

Actually yes you would be better off getting a 120GB for OS and programs and storing your media on a platter drive. I get by with a 60GB for my OS and programs, 120GB for Steam+Games and mechanical for the rest of my storage, video and music etc. You can easily get by with a 30GB OS drive as an SSD and it will make a huge difference to your day to day speed of doing things.

RAID 0 is basically a waste of time for SSDs, in fact I believe RAID 0 is a waste of time in almost all situations though so maybe I'm biased. Mechanical drives RAIDed to be twice as fast are still .... well ... very very slow. So pointless.

People who RAID thier SSDs tend to be enthusiasts doing it for the sake of doing it and enjoying their amazing benchmarks - and why not we all love this computer malarkey as a hobby.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Question. Would that make 60 gigs of harddrive space or would it stay at 30 gigs. Trust me I think I already know the answer to the question but I need confirmation since I never used any raid at all.

This is one situation where it might be worth RAIDing since you already have one half of the array, so it's a cost effective upgrade. As you already know yes if you RAID 0 them you'd have a 60GB drive total. Don't forget that you lose TRIM when you RAID an SSD though, which means the drive will not tidy up after itself so well when you delete stuff. It will gradually degrade in performance and need an secure erase/reimage the OS eventually. In your situation I'd be inclined to just leave the drives as two seperate SSDs, one for the OS and one for program files and games perhaps.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Verdict*
Yes if you use no fan on top and you mount the long side...East to West or front to back then it will fit and vent out the blowhole in the top.


Which actually is not a bad way to go considering we want the hot to exhaust out the top and back anyway. Just put one hell of good fan on it and go to town.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
_
*Verdict*
Yes if you use no fan on top and you mount the long side...East to West or front to back then it will fit and vent out the blowhole in the top.
_
Which actually is not a bad way to go considering we want the hot to exhaust out the top and back anyway. Just put one hell of good fan on it and go to town.
__________________
Thanks Guys for this excellent Information!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
okay,,, so just shy of a 1/4 inch.. That stuff is stout.. Stop a slug I bet.

LOL
























maybe a small caliber low velocity slug....







im not going to try it but it WOULD be an interesting experiment


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
maybe a small caliber low velocity slug....







im not going to try it but it WOULD be an interesting experiment























it might stop a .22 pea shooter lol.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
it might stop a .22 pea shooter lol.

eh i might give it even a .25 pistol round


----------



## Enigma8750

I think we need a test.. I have a 30-30.. but at a 100 yards would it penetrate it.. I might have to try that.


You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

If shot straight on, it is likely to penetrate, but not sure what the velocity of the bullet would be, if it did go through. I would say a drastically lower velocity. Maybe just under the skin shot.

But a .22 has a High Velocity but very little mass. For example a close in head shot will not usually have a exit wound but will penetrate the skull.

A .223 Nato round will go in your toe and come out your chest because of the tumble action of the bullet. Any Nato or Warsaw Round will penetrate up to 1 inch thick lexan but 2 inch and 2 1/2 inch will stop just about anything including an RPG blast.

50 Cal Desert eagle would probably penetrate up to 2 inches of Lexan because of the high Velocity and the mass of the bullet but the mushrooming of the head would slow it down while burning through the plastic.









How is that for off topic..?


----------



## Striker36

desert eagle=/= hand gun

its a freekin cannon


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
If shot straight on, it is likely to penetrate, but not sure what the velocity of the bullet would be, if it did go through. I would say a drastically lower velocity. Maybe just under the skin shot.

But a .22 has a High Velocity but very little mass. For example a close in head shot will not usually have a exit wound but will penetrate the skull.

A .223 Nato round will go in your toe and come out your chest because of the tumble action of the bullet. Any Nato or Warsaw Round will penetrate up to 1 inch thick lexan but 2 inch and 2 1/2 inch will stop just about anything including an RPG blast.

50 Cal Desert eagle would probably penetrate up to 2 inches of Lexan because of the high Velocity and the mass of the bullet but the mushrooming of the head would slow it down while burning through the plastic.









How is that for off topic..?


your avvy reminds me of the band tool.

how is that for off topic?


----------



## Mongol

DEagles are pretty and all, but a .S&W .500 is a beast of another form:


You Tube





Apologies forthcoming for the expletives..typical tools of the weak minded.









Back on track: I'm debating whether or not I should mount my H70's radiator externally...would require a little cutting...

More of an experiment to see how it would affect cooling.


----------



## MASSIVEATTACK

I have this case and let me tell you it's spectacular


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MASSIVEATTACK*


I have this case and let me tell you it's spectacular


thats why we all love outs so much









though some us us still hack them apart and make them better


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


IF you have never owned an SSD you will never know just how fast... Fast can be.

Ohhh BTW......

What do you guys make of this.. Its a FurMark Score with two cores of four used and 2x5770 in Criss Cross. Fire..









IS this a good score or is it back to the Drawing board again.


Update to FurMark v1.8.2 or use the newest Kombuster and I can compair to what I have.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*
Megahalem Rev. b Heatsink Dimensions*
(L)130mm X (W)74mmX (H)158.7mm

*CPU Cooler Specifications For the CM Storm Scout*

With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed. 120x120x25
(146 mm.) CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed
171 mm. CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel

_*Heat-sink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.*_

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side should not be greater than 140 mm.

*Verdict*
Yes if you use no fan on top and you mount the long side...East to West or front to back then it will fit and vent out the blowhole in the top. It will not fit north/south or top to bottom lengthwise.

NO FIT...









WILL FIT...










It fit in mine blowing out the back, but wouldn't fit going out the top.







It was hitting the RAM. But my socket sits low and to the front on the CPU cutout, I have to remove my MB to switch CPU coolers. The one I built for my friend, his did not, and both were 1156 sockets.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG I have found the best forum for me xD

hello Im new xD

I love my Storm Scout xD

some pics







I have seen the pics of your cases guys...EPIC

and now I want to customize mine xD

First:

I want to know how to put a second front fan in the drive bay...how ??

second....that covers for the HDD drives looks great...where can I buy one ??

I have done some small mods xD first...I change the plastic feet with rubber feet...and paint the side windows with black in the area of the HDD and drives, this:



now the bad:

The HDD drives are baaaaad...my 3 drives vibrate like crazy and the vibration affect the side panel...I can hear a horrible hhhuuuuummmiiinnnnggg noise when the HDD are reading or writing something

any way to fix it ???

thanks









My Rig...Phenom II X4 945, XFX 5770, ECS 785, 4GB DDR3 1333 Kingston


----------



## yuugotserved

anyone need silverstone fan grills?

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...l#post11012550

$0.35 + $2.99 S/H

order 6 for $5.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


OMG I have found the best forum for me xD

hello Im new xD

I love my Storm Scout xD

some pics







I have seen the pics of your cases guys...EPIC

and now I want to customize mine xD

First:

I want to know how to put a second front fan in the drive bay...how ??

second....that covers for the HDD drives looks great...where can I buy one ??

I have done some small mods xD first...I change the plastic feet with rubber feet...and paint the side windows with black in the area of the HDD and drives, this:



now the bad:

The HDD drives are baaaaad...my 3 drives vibrate like crazy and the vibration affect the side panel...I can hear a horrible hhhuuuuummmiiinnnnggg noise when the HDD are reading or writing something

any way to fix it ???

thanks









My Rig...Phenom II X4 945, XFX 5770, ECS 785, 4GB DDR3 1333 Kingston


nice rig but is that a receiver? if so what receiver is it?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


OMG I have found the best forum for me xD

hello Im new xD

I love my Storm Scout xD

some pics







I have seen the pics of your cases guys...EPIC

and now I want to customize mine xD

First:

I want to know how to put a second front fan in the drive bay...how ??

second....that covers for the HDD drives looks great...where can I buy one ??

I have done some small mods xD first...I change the plastic feet with rubber feet...and paint the side windows with black in the area of the HDD and drives, this:



now the bad:

The HDD drives are baaaaad...my 3 drives vibrate like crazy and the vibration affect the side panel...I can hear a horrible hhhuuuuummmiiinnnnggg noise when the HDD are reading or writing something

any way to fix it ???

thanks









My Rig...Phenom II X4 945, XFX 5770, ECS 785, 4GB DDR3 1333 Kingston



Welcome to the CMSSC
Nice Scout you have there, I love the paint on the window.
A 140mm will slide right in and lock in place, a 120mm you can use the drive a shield and screw it in or use some rubber tubing.
The HDDs, are you sure they are locked in place? This is a new one that I have not seen yet.
*EDIT* The HDD cage could be bent slightly, try pushing in on both sides of it.
The HHD covers are sold by a few on this thread, I got mine from Enigma and it is top notch.
Striker is making windows and I'm sure he can make a hole for the fan, this will make a big difference in noise levels.
I would also turn the CPU fan so the wires are not facing up


----------



## Enigma8750

*
Control to Rouge1266
Control To Rouge 1266

Are you reading us.. Over.. 
Control to Rouge1266.. Do You Copy.

Call Enigma when clear.. 
We can send you an LimaZulu.

Control to Rouge1266..... OVER!!!!!!!

If you are on Extended TDY... Please Advise.. over... COPY..

I will leave this Frequency open Channel.

Please Advise on Status Rouge one.

What is your Status Rouge..

Enigma to all Troops .... Rouge1266 is MIA.

anyone who can get in touch with him please advise.

Rooooooooooooougue..*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


OMG I have found the best forum for me xD

hello Im new xD

I love my Storm Scout xD

some pics







I have seen the pics of your cases guys...EPIC

and now I want to customize mine xD

First:

I want to know how to put a second front fan in the drive bay...how ??

second....that covers for the HDD drives looks great...where can I buy one ??

I have done some small mods xD first...I change the plastic feet with rubber feet...and paint the side windows with black in the area of the HDD and drives, this:



now the bad:

The HDD drives are baaaaad...my 3 drives vibrate like crazy and the vibration affect the side panel...I can hear a horrible hhhuuuuummmiiinnnnggg noise when the HDD are reading or writing something

any way to fix it ???

thanks









My Rig...Phenom II X4 945, XFX 5770, ECS 785, 4GB DDR3 1333 Kingston


Welcome to our organization both of you. but I must ask. What did you do to that window to get those two different tints.. It looks great.

Good Ink.. I love those covers man.. I know I made them but they look so natural on that machine I almost did'nt see them.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Good Ink.. I love those covers man.. I know I made them but they look so natural on that machine I almost did'nt see them.


I think it has to do with the PSU cover, it just makes it flow. But the HHD was easily the best and easiest thing I have done to the case. Call me crazy but I it helped drop my GPU temps from 63C-65C at idle to 61C-63C. So there you go folks, the HDD cover are not just for looks anymore.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


DEagles are pretty and all, but a .S&W .500 is a beast of another form:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDRE2...eature=related

Apologies forthcoming for the expletives..typical tools of the weak minded.









Back on track: I'm debating whether or not I should mount my H70's radiator externally...would require a little cutting...

More of an experiment to see how it would affect cooling.


I would say that if you plan on external mounting the Hot Box then make one of these mods..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I would say that if you plan on external mounting the Hot Box then make one of these mods..


Good find, now put a 140mm in front of it and


----------



## GTR Mclaren

the reciever is a sony STR-K685

and the paint was done with just a spray can with black paint

I paint the inner side

please explain me more the process to put a second front fan D:


----------



## Striker36

i can make Windows and HDD rack covers easily. ill buy materials when i need them but turn around should be no more than 4 days.

windows i can make 100% how YOU want them (however they probably wont be as thick as Enigmas as that stuff is $100+ a sheet)

PSU covers: im working on a couple models im likely going to only have one that is unlike the ones that Enigma and Rocker are making. (this will be revealed in my worklog in the next week or so)

and HDD covers you can PM me about









and i could throw a front bar fan holder together too if their is interest.

PM me with any questions you may have
-Striker

P.S. i hope Rogue is ok.... i was actually wondering about him a couple days ago...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Update to FurMark v1.8.2 or use the newest Kombuster and I can compair to what I have.


Updating now.. Be back with scores..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


P.S. i hope Rogue is ok.... i was actually wondering about him a couple days ago...


I send him an E'mail every month.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I would say that if you plan on external mounting the Hot Box then make one of these mods..












thanks for the heads up General.
I was going to cut/glue some leftover carbon fibre around the pull 120mm into a makeshift shroud, but that looks like it would be more effective.

I'm definitely leaving it on the back and may convert to an intake and cut a bay on the 'roof' for a 2nd exhaust fan (though im a bit skittish...lol) Or leave it as an exhaust and add an additional intake fan under my bd drive.

_gonna have me some fun...gonna have me some fun..._

just waiting on the carbon fibre and acrylic. the carbonate I bought was too thick for a full window mod. went back to grainger, should have the .118 tomorrow or monday.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********











thanks for the heads up General.
I was going to cut/glue some leftover carbon fibre around the pull 120mm into a makeshift shroud, but that looks like it would be more effective.

I'm definitely leaving it on the back and may convert to an intake and cut a bay on the 'roof' for a 2nd exhaust fan (though im a bit skittish...lol) Or leave it as an exhaust and add an additional intake fan under my bd drive.

_gonna have me some fun...gonna have me some fun..._

just waiting on the carbon fibre and acrylic. the carbonate I bought was too thick for a full window mod. went back to grainger, should have the .118 tomorrow or monday.


You know a better way to do all this is to mount the Rad and fans in the Drive bays area inside the unit. It really works well if you are not using the space.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is the Updated Furmark Scores with the 1.8.2 Mult-GPU










Updating Catalysis to 10.9 for newer score and maybe better Performance.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


the reciever is a sony STR-K685

and the paint was done with just a spray can with black paint

I paint the inner side

please explain me more the process to put a second front fan D:


Second front fans are usually housed in the five and a quarter Drive bay under the DVD player. you can use something as easy as plastic wire ties to secure the fan in position for great air flow.

Here is what Baldo did with his extra space up front. He bought the CM Stacker 830 120 fan rack that also holds four hard drives.. Really nice App. You can take out the bottom Hard drive rail and use the extra space for lots of different things.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is my favorite picture from my new spruce up wire management, dusting and Strikers new window unit.. I love it. It looks so Choice.


----------



## Rockr69

Ok E, using MSI Kombuster, Furmark in disguise, using the exact settings you have posted in your screen cap, I'm getting a score of 5552 with a max temp of 67c on stock core and memory settings with the 5870. Was it worth the money I paid for it? HELL YEAH! Would it be worth the money for a new one? I believe so.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Here is my favorite picture from my new spruce up wire management, dusting and Strikers new window unit.. I love it. It looks so Choice.











I have to admit, I really love the look of the solid clear window and I may even tint mine like you did. Did you choice? I'd say super choice!


----------



## Enigma8750

I had some that a friend gave me from a tint shop. it is the old Gold tint that they used to put on Nissans with the Butter paintjob.. NO call for it anymore so He just gave me a few yards... That was my second application I must admit. Tinting is an art form.

Here is the updated 10.9 with Furmark and the Gpu's at stock ratings.. I will try overclocking the GPU now.










Clocked to 900 x 1300









Okay.. I'm not going any further.. This is the highest I got even O/C the Processor to 3510
925 X 1330 overclock via ATI 10.9


----------



## hyujmn

Enigma, that case looks amazing. What a great paint job on it!

Also, I finally got around to putting in the Storm Scout sig... Better late than never!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I had some that a friend gave me from a tint shop. it is the old Gold tint that they used to put on Nissans with the Butter paintjob.. NO call for it anymore so He just gave me a few yards... That was my second application I must admit. Tinting is an art form.

Here is the updated 10.9 with Furmark and the Gpu's at stock ratings.. I will try overclocking the GPU now.










Clocked to 900 x 1300









Hey Rocker... How high can I clock these 5770s before they geek out.


I'd say 1030 core and 1450 memory with 1.25-1.30 volts.


----------



## GoodInk

OK I'm now using the same settings as you here are my scores. I'm running at 3.8GHz on the CPU, I guess it doesn't know what a x21 multiplier is. First one is stock settings on the GPU, second is my best OC at stock voltages. The thing that is getting me is the min FPS and the temps.


----------



## Enigma8750

So we are about even in our scores.. Wow.. I didn't think I could compete with an i-5 750


----------



## Enigma8750

Good night Gentleman... I thank you for your wonderful company.. Gen E.. Out.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


Enigma, that case looks amazing. What a great paint job on it!

Also, I finally got around to putting in the Storm Scout sig... Better late than never!


Thanks . It won me 5th place world wide in the cooler master World Modding contest. IT was the easiest Paint job I ever did. I finished it in less then 3 hours.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


So we are about even in our scores.. Wow.. I didn't think I could compete with an i-5 750


FurMark does a really good job at not being limited by the CPU, if you really want to see if your CPU can compete we need to use something like 3DMark06, that will really so CPU intensive scores, or some other CPU bench. I like Intel Burn Test(IBT) because its a good and fast way of telling if your CPU it stable and it gives you how many GFlops/sec your PC can do maxed out.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Or see how fast a 32m HyperPi run takes. That is cpu and ram based.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You know a better way to do all this is to mount the Rad and fans in the Drive bays area inside the unit. It really works well if you are not using the space.


oops. fan controller, dvd burner, bd burner. 
well, maybe I can be the first scout with a fan mounted above the ram.
I may have enough room in the drive bay for a 80mm fan...possibly a 120 with a little modification. we'll see...acrylic comes in Monday and carbon fibre delivers on Wednesday.










poor thing's gonna look like it got run over by an M1A2.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
I'M Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!
I see I have missed alot since I've been gone. You all look good though.
First off, I want to Thank all my friends for wishing me a safe trip. I missed all of you very much. General, we'll be talking soon sir. I'm still spread out everywere with everything. I'm typing this on miriam's<<(WIFE<Better Half) laptop. 'DELL'. What a tank this thing is. My rig wont be here for another week. I have about a hundred pages worth of posts to read besides getting all my stuff for Immagration done. (((Enigma8750,Brisleep,Rocker,K10,clee213,photonmo o,Kev_b,Crucial09,the.ronin.))) I personaly THANK YOU all for your Blessings.. and 'General'!!!! Your a good friend to us all and a great leader; and been a good,close friend to me personaly. I THANK YOU for that very much. Sorry I couldn't call the last few weeks, just things got really crazy at the end there for me.. Israel is 8 hours ahead of you guys so this makes it kind hard to time thing out talking when you guys are on-line. I just got my internet up a day ago and had to get my wife rollin on-line with her work first befor anything.
So I'll still be in and out for a few weeks until my rig gets here and all set up.
I will be talking with all of you soon. I take my trip next week to 'Jerusalem', all our Holy city........................... REMEMBER? I AM YOUR MESSENGER...
I WILL DELIVER WHAT I SAID I WOULD DELIVER. PLEASE, HAVE FAITH AND KEEP HOPE IN YOUR HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!
Miss all you guys......

One of Rouges Last Messages.. God Bless You Rouge. Where ever you are.


----------



## Striker36

so 200 dollars may be finding its way to my bank account some time soon









what does that mean? i may have SSD cash









so im somewhat torn between THIS ONE and THIS ONE and THIS ONE...

on the one hand im not a fan of OCZ (at all) but 90 gigs is allot on an SSD (in my price range) but then if i get the C300 ill have some extra cash to spend other places on the project (MNPCtech case feet) but then with the Intell one i get the space i would like (80 gigs) but i would be using the older firmware stuff(not quite sure what to call it)

im not all that worried about speeds as all of them are allot faster than my platter drives and most of the time i would need a benchmark program to see the differences

Edit: links should work now


----------



## PapaSmurf

The links are missing. Looks like they didn't copy over from the Reactor Thread.


----------



## Striker36

go me.... i win.. fixing it


----------



## Mongol

I've read...in the SSD forums..that C300's have issues.

Now OCZ SSD's =/= OCZ RAM...I'll NEVER buy OCZ ram after having to return/rma 3 sets of gold ram.

Vertex 2's are an awesome choice though. 285/275 read/write coupled with 4k random writes in the 50k iops range = one spit-storm of a fast drive. Add on Garbage Collection, and you're looking at a primo SSD for OS, or pretty much anything else you throw at/on/in it.

...unless you step up to an OCZ Revodrive...(pcie ssd) It's like comparing a thermobaric weapon to a thermonuclear weapon.







Plus with what you pay for them, you'd think you're buying uranium.


----------



## Mongol

I think I'm losing it.
I saw the new EVGA Classified 3









What a gorgeous board. I love the color scheme.
I wonder how much better it would perform over my UD5.

Ack...E-ATX. 12x10.38


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
I think I'm losing it.
I saw the new EVGA Classified 3









What a gorgeous board. I love the color scheme.
I wonder how much better it would perform over my UD5.

Ack...E-ATX. 12x10.38

probably a buttload.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
probably a buttload.

$369.

indeed.
i was going to spend it on 2 more ssd's, but I'm smitten with that board. lol.
figure I can sell my UD5 for around $175 and still be able to pick up one more ssd.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so 200 dollars may be finding its way to my bank account some time soon









what does that mean? i may have SSD cash









so im somewhat torn between THIS ONE and THIS ONE and THIS ONE...

on the one hand im not a fan of OCZ (at all) but 90 gigs is allot on an SSD (in my price range) but then if i get the C300 ill have some extra cash to spend other places on the project (MNPCtech case feet) but then with the Intell one i get the space i would like (80 gigs) but i would be using the older firmware stuff(not quite sure what to call it)

im not all that worried about speeds as all of them are allot faster than my platter drives and most of the time i would need a benchmark program to see the differences

Edit: links should work now

Get the Intel without a doubt.


----------



## Mongol

plus that extra .75" (roughly) might be cutting it too close in the scout.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
I wonder how much better it would perform over my UD5.

Here, let me rephrase that, " probably a BUTTLOAD"


----------



## Mongol

lmao. I thought you meant cost.

it's Friday...specificity unlocks the sleeping cores in my brain.








i won't have a problem with an EATX mobo in the Scout tho, will I?


----------



## Rockr69

Hey Mongo, or Loid. How about just Loid? If ur droolin over that classified feast your senses upon this mouth frothing, heart stopping, beautiful example of overkill for your desktop.

http://www.legitreviews.com/images/r...ed_SR2_big.jpg


----------



## Mongol

You coulda just said Mongo. ^__^
(Blazing Saddles = my 2nd most favorite movie ever...Monty Python and the Holy Grail 1st)

I know...that SR2 is a beast...imagine that in a scout...would it even?


----------



## Mongol

I wouldn't part with my Scout for any other case. <3

No, we don't need a moment alone.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
i won't have a problem with an EATX mobo in the Scout tho, will I?

Specs are for MATX/ATX, so yeah, you may a problem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
I know...that SR2 is a beast...imagine that in a scout...would it even?

Well, if we pull out the optical and hdd cages and run them all external....


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Specs are for MATX/ATX, so yeah, you may a problem.

Well, if we pull out the optical and hdd cages and run them all external....









^^^wow.

stinks rly...I'm at 9.6" with the Giga...as I'm sure everyone else is...that 10.36" may be a problem.


----------



## Mongol

********* = I listened, and still do, to Devo.

If anyone finds my handle offensive, I will gladly change it...if there is a way to.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hey Mongo, or Loid. How about just Loid? If ur droolin over that classified feast your senses upon this mouth frothing, heart stopping, beautiful example of overkill for your desktop.

http://www.legitreviews.com/images/r...ed_SR2_big.jpg

They should call that the SR 71


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
********* = I listened, and still do, to Devo.

If anyone finds my handle offensive, I will gladly change it...if there is a way to.

Don't change your Handle for anyone.. You are who you are unless you want to change it. You can change your avatar as often as you want though.. I love "Canary in a coal mine."


----------



## Mongol

Indeed General, but some people always misinterpret things
(My Devo love will inexplicably end up becoming a 'oh, that's hate towards people with Downs' or something) Plus, 1/2 of my family is of Mongolian decent..dad's side.









Ahhh...good 'ol Sting. I belt out 'Roxanne' time and again when i'm inebriated.
(I liked him in Dune)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Indeed General, but some people always misinterpret things
(My Devo love will inexplicably end up becoming a 'oh, that's hate towards people with Downs' or something) Plus, 1/2 of my family is of Mongolian decent..dad's side.









Ahhh...good 'ol Sting. I belt out 'Roxanne' time and again when i'm inebriated.
(I liked him in Dune)


Stay true to who you are. I'm still gonna call you Loid.


----------



## Striker36

hey guys! i found another one....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231362

thoughts?


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey guys! i found another one....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231362

thoughts?


All 4 of those drive will be awesome, I would go with price and the company you trust the most.
All 4 of those will make you think your system is 10 times faster!
Did we do this ssd thing a couple weeks ago? lol, just do it!









Edit: lol yup..3 weeks ago. http://www.overclock.net/10741969-post12969.html


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


I think I'm losing it.
I saw the new EVGA Classified 3









What a gorgeous board. I love the color scheme. 
I wonder how much better it would perform over my UD5.

Ack...E-ATX. 12x10.38


Is this the one with the NEC USB & SATA 3 controller?? If it's not, there's still one release to go.

Oh, NM, checked myself.







Yep, this is the one I kept telling everyone to wait for. This board will whup any Marvell controlled board on the market. Should O/C to 4.5Ghz with any good Bloomfield proc too!







Esp, the six / twelve hyper cores! Personally, I wouldn't pay early release price though. Wait untill they mass market, then jump on it. Well worth it from what my resourses say.









If you do get one now, get the express warranty, where they send you a new one before you ship yours in. Also well worth it. Look at Anantech & you'll see why they went for the full 2.4Ghz Ram spec. With onboard cooling and a nice even room temp this baby will run others into the ground!

@ Striker. I wouldn't get the intel SSD. Nothing wrong with it really, just for that much money your writes should be a lot faster.

The Gskill is good. I like the guy who says Windows 7 intalled in 19 minutes! He hasn't seen General Enigmas SSD tip that is something like: Put your windows install disk on a cheap 4Gb memory card or thumb drive, then put that in your USB slot & have windows install from there. Takes about 8 minutes!







Helped me a LOT when I was testing the GTX 480's! Thanks again Boss!


----------



## BriSleep

Sorry but I don't want to add this as an edit!









(read this in a bragging, taunting voice.) 
I got a Camera!! It's a Panasonic, it looks just like the old one, but it's so very much better! I can take more pictures, they'll be even sharper, it has built in Vivid Color! It has major anti-shake built into the optics, not the CCD!!!









*@ Striker36*:



























































































For those who can't count, that's twelve Major Thumbs up!! This puppy does everything the old one does, plus a little more, for $100- less! There are a few "Scene" modes missing but I never used them anyway, too much of a fuddy duddy that likes to do it manually!









Ok, here's the question again, for those of you who are here on the weekends, not during the week.

This processor is one of the first ones of it's type to be put out by AMD. Intel had used this process already but this was the first one done by AMD. What is this processor? I'll post a clear pic Monday & you old timers can figure it out by the numbers.


















One new hint. If you can tell what it's sitting on, it might clue you in to what the heck I'm talking about!!









Next question: How will polycabonate sheet, aka Lexan, react to tools normally used to etch / carve in glass?

The following people are exempt from answering: Syrillian, Enigma8750 (previoulsy known as Enigma1111) & Striker36.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey guys! i found another one....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231362

thoughts?


That's the same series I've been wishing over.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


*@ Striker36*:



























































































For those who can't count, that's twelve Major Thumbs up!! This puppy does everything the old one does, plus a little more, for $100- less! There are a few "Scene" modes missing but I never used them anyway, too much of a fuddy duddy that likes to do it manually!









Next question: How will polycabonate sheet, aka Lexan, react to tools normally used to etch / carve in glass?

The following people are exempt from answering: Syrillian, Enigma8750 (previoulsy known as Enigma1111) & Striker36.


so get the 100 gig one? because im just waiting for some cash to clear paypal to my account before i order it.









EDIT: (removed)

by exempt from answering does that mean you dont want me too, or i dont need to? lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

The core die size shows it's either a Barton, Thorton, Sempron, or Mobile XP. The only thing that was first introduced in any of these cores was AMD's first 400 (double pumped 200) fsb cpu, the Barton 3000+ part number AXDA3000KV4E. Other than that any of the other features had been used on previous cpus of one sort or another.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hey question....there are 140mm fans with mounting holes of a 120mm one ??

My CPU is BIG...so I can only have one 120mm in the side...but I want a bigger one


----------



## BriSleep

@ Striker!! Yeah, exempt means you weren't supposed to answer!! See, how can I challenge these other young minds with you around??









@ PapaSmurf. Umm, maybe you're focusing on the wrong part? You did nail the core though! Rep +


----------



## Striker36

i fixed it Bri







kinda...


----------



## PapaSmurf

There's nothing else unique about that processor if it's one of those four other than the 400 fsb. Everything else had been used on previous cpus. I went through way too many of the Socket 462 cpus over the years. At one time or another I had at least one of every different type and speed they ever released, and still have quite a few.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Next question: How will polycabonate sheet, aka Lexan, react to tools normally used to etch / carve in glass?


Yay, quizzes. Considering my tool for working with polycarbonate and other plastics is a laser cutter, I say its all a matter of backing off the power and speeding up the laser to avoid melting. With glass the power can be up there since it isn't going to horrifically melt/poison me with fumes and not all the heat is absorbed.

What I think you might be looking for is the fact that polycarbonate is a pain to try to score and break on a sheet metal brake. Time to bring out the corded power tools with carbide or else you are gonna blow through the cutters. Also gotta watch out with poly and acrylic on the mill as too much rpm and you cloud it/slag it into the flutes which is never fun. At least poly doesn't spider and chip as much as acrylic (But glass just explodes which isn't fun either). Both of them do love to toss rooster tails







.

That's what I came up with of the top of my head.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


hey question....there are 140mm fans with mounting holes of a 120mm one ??

My CPU is BIG...so I can only have one 120mm in the side...but I want a bigger one


They make adapters like this one if that might be what you are intending.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


Yay, quizzes.

At least poly doesn't spider and chip as much as acrylic (But glass just explodes which isn't fun either). Both of them do love to toss rooster tails







.

That's what I came up with of the top of my head.


Edited for content I wanted:

Hey Shiggins!!

Glad I'm not the only one that likes quizzes! Man, I loved The Weakest Link with Anne, she was wicked!









Are you kidding me?? I love it when Glass explodes!! Sometimes I get ticked at a piece & juice up the dremel just to watch it go to pieces! Heh heh! Oh, especially when you're teaching someone & they just don't get why you have on a mask, gloves & tattered clothes, then POP!









I hate Acylic man! It just goes Blob too often. Might as well use a hot glue gun with a fine tip & scrawl your design. Last piece I did was a shower handle guard, then another & another &.... Well, this is gonna be fun. I will be doing a design log.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Edited for content I wanted:

Hey Shiggins!!

Glad I'm not the only one that likes quizzes! Man, I loved The Weakest Link with Anne, she was wicked!









Are you kidding me?? I love it when Glass explodes!! Sometimes I get ticked at a piece & juice up the dremel just to watch it go to pieces! Heh heh! Oh, especially when you're teaching someone & they just don't get why you have on a mask, gloves & tattered clothes, then POP!









I hate Acylic man! It just goes Blob too often. Might as well use a hot glue gun with a fine tip & scrawl your design. Last piece I did was a shower handle guard, then another & another &.... Well, this is gonna be fun. I will be doing a design log.










Exploding Glass is fun until you have to clean it up







. One of the best classes I have ever taken involved putting glass and sugar glass bottles under an impact tester with high speed camera. So pretty but so messy.

I feel the pain with acrylic though. Best thing I have found is a nice 3/8" end mill for aluminum on low speed. Makes nice pretty faces.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That's the same series I've been wishing over.


Yea.. Me too.. its just the right size to price ratio.


----------



## Enigma8750

I wonder if one of those old wood burning irons would work or would it be too hot bri...


----------



## mnorris12706

Sorry for the slightly off topic nature of this post...but...I was moving my computer back into my Storm Scout case and get to installing the hard drives and realized I couldn't find any of the hard drive brackets. So now I'm stuck. I have 4 hard drives that I need to install. Can I get replacement brackets from coolermaster? Or do I nÃ©ed to go the eBay route?

Thank you.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I wonder if one of those old wood burning irons would work or would it be too hot bri...


Depends on how quick you are. LOL!! I really couldn't say but Dremel does sell a tip or maybe it's a whole tool that has the hot end on it. I'll check it out & let you know.







I might even have an old iron to test out your question.

Now, where did I put that stuff??


----------



## Enigma8750

I wonder if these would work...


----------



## Morizuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


Sorry for the slightly off topic nature of this post...but...I was moving my computer back into my Storm Scout case and get to installing the hard drives and realized I couldn't find any of the hard drive brackets. So now I'm stuck. I have 4 hard drives that I need to install. Can I get replacement brackets from coolermaster? Or do I nÃ©ed to go the eBay route?

Thank you.


contact cooler master first. If they don't ship you any then you can A) get some extras from members here
or B) Go to ebay (but most likely they don't sell em)


----------



## Enigma8750

I would be willing to give up one pair.. how bout you guys.. any body else want to help a scout with a pair of HDD Rails for the CMSS.

Rails went out today at 9 am via USPS. You should see them soon


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is one thing that you could do morris. These are 20 dollars on Newegg and they hold four Hard drives and take up 3 slots in the DvD drive bays.










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002


----------



## GoodInk

OK Gen E here you go. I used ITB v2.5 on high settings to take RAM out of the equation as much as possible.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I would be willing to give up one pair.. how bout you guys.. any body else want to help a scout with a pair of HDD Rails for the CMSS.


I got a pair I could give up


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


OK Gen E here you go. I used ITB v2.5 on high settings to take RAM out of the equation as much as possible.



your system is faster than mine. i only get 51 GFlops and some change, rofl.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Is this the one with the NEC USB & SATA 3 controller?? If it's not, there's still one release to go.

Oh, NM, checked myself.







Yep, this is the one I kept telling everyone to wait for. This board will whup any Marvell controlled board on the market. Should O/C to 4.5Ghz with any good Bloomfield proc too!







Esp, the six / twelve hyper cores! Personally, I wouldn't pay early release price though. Wait untill they mass market, then jump on it. Well worth it from what my resourses say.









If you do get one now, get the express warranty, where they send you a new one before you ship yours in. Also well worth it. Look at Anantech & you'll see why they went for the full 2.4Ghz Ram spec. With onboard cooling and a nice even room temp this baby will run others into the ground!


LOL. Isn't she beastly? (and I mean that in the sweetest was possible)
Unlikely it'll fit the Scout without modification.

Looks like I found the board for build 2...probably gonna go Haf-X.
Going to hold off on it for now.







I'll let the early release buyers (aka guinea pigs) have their say @ newegg.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockr69*


stay true to who you are. I'm still gonna call you loid.


:d


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Here is one thing that you could do morris. These are 20 dollars on Newegg and they hold four Hard drives and take up 3 slots in the DvD drive bays.










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002


OMG me want


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I would be willing to give up one pair.. how bout you guys.. any body else want to help a scout with a pair of HDD Rails for the CMSS.


Thank you Enigma and Rockr69. Rockr, I replied to your PM. Engima, I can't ues that bracket you linked to unfortunately. My bay is full -- 1 fan controller, 1 dvd drive, and the radiator and push/pull fans for my H50 sit in the front bay.


----------



## Rockr69

I'm sending out a set of HDD rails to mnorris12706. E is also, Enigma FTW! Anybody else got some you can spare? He only needs two more sets. Semper Fi Scouts! Lets not leave a man behind.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'm sending out a set of HDD rails to mnorris12706. E is also, Enigma FTW! Anybody else got some you can spare? He only needs two more sets. Semper Fi Scouts! Lets not leave a man behind.


You guys are freakin' awesome!! Rep'd both of you, and will rep the other two guys/gals that help me out. I'm seriously impressed by the support


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


You guys are freakin' awesome!! Rep'd both of you, and will rep the other two guys/gals that help me out. I'm seriously impressed by the support










That's how we roll 'round here. Thanks 4 the rep.


----------



## Nwanko

Little update!
Just made my hdd cover and false floor,painted 4 layers black mat and sat spray paint. Will post pictures when i get my camera back. Cheers


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
your system is faster than mine. i only get 51 GFlops and some change, rofl.

You should be running faster than me. You might try to bump your CPU voltage up a notch or two. I know I can run at a lower voltage but for some reason it slows down. And if the scores are bouncing around that is a sign you need just a little bit more juice.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I'm sending out a set of HDD rails to mnorris12706. E is also, Enigma FTW! Anybody else got some you can spare? He only needs two more sets. Semper Fi Scouts! Lets not leave a man behind.

Come on guys -- just two more sets of HDD rails needed. I'm willing to pay if that's what it takes.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That's how we roll 'round here. Thanks 4 the rep.

*
That's right.. Semper Fi.. Do or DIE!!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
OK Gen E here you go. I used ITB v2.5 on high settings to take RAM out of the equation as much as possible.

Okay here is mine and yours together.

Mine AMD 940 @ 3410










Yours Intel i5 750 @ 3807










Interesting results.. Mine is clocked lower but you are Hyperthreading and faster.. Nice numbers there Scout.


----------



## Striker36

ill have to throw some numbers up when i get mine back together









because next time it will be underwater









im aiming for 3.5 stable at first just to make sure i can keep temps under control on CPU and GPUs as the radiator fans are blowing right at my GPUs...

i really need to make that window that Enigma and i talked about


----------



## GoodInk

I used high settings, you used standard, less memory. I'll re-run it in standard. Oh the i5 750 doesn't have hyper-threading, just turbo boost.

*EDIT* I got upper 52's using standard


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
ill have to throw some numbers up when i get mine back together









because next time it will be underwater









im aiming for 3.5 stable at first just to make sure i can keep temps under control on CPU and GPUs as the radiator fans are blowing right at my GPUs...

i really need to make that window that Enigma and i talked about









What is this window idea?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
What is this window idea?

its one of the secrets in my work log. i haven't made it yet and i dont want to spoil it


----------



## Rockr69

I mailed out a pair HDD rails to mnorris12706 and E is sending him a pair. Anybody else wanna help out a Scout in need?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
its one of the secrets in my work log. i haven't made it yet and i dont want to spoil it









Don't make it too fancy or you'll start getting love notes from guys with hairy backs


----------



## Haleskater

heres mine woop


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I would be willing to give up one pair.. how bout you guys.. any body else want to help a scout with a pair of HDD Rails for the CMSS.

Sure, I'll send him a set!
Now, where did I put those??








As long as you're not in too big of a hurry. I mean, they have to be here in the office with the rest of the computer stuff. I will get them to you though. PM me with your address.


----------



## Haleskater

here is mine again on High got my temps in this 1 as it lasts slightly longer than standard. IntelBurnTest REALLY works for getting everything out of ur CPU for ur temps, they got to 60C, hours of running blend prime95 they dont go above 55C. This is with my fans at about half the speed and my ambient must be high because my Idle is normally around 31C:


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Dremel fans, case modders & anyone else who does this stuff. Have you seen this?
http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pa...d=EZ541GR#kits

@ Enigma: This is what I saw.

 Amazon.com: Dremel 1550 T2 Versa Tip Multipurpose Tool Kit: Home Improvement: Reviews, Prices & more

Pretty nice & the price is extremely fair! Look at the book toward the bottom too. Pyrography!!









While you're there, sign up for the $5000- gift card giveaway!


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnorris12706* 
Come on guys -- just two more sets of HDD rails needed. I'm willing to pay if that's what it takes.




BriSleep said:


> Sure, I'll send him a set!
> Now, where did I put those??QUOTE]
> 
> One left to go!!!! Anyone else wanna help a fellow Scout out?!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
here is mine again on High got my temps in this 1 as it lasts slightly longer than standard. IntelBurnTest REALLY works for getting everything out of ur CPU for ur temps, they got to 60C, hours of running blend prime95 they dont go above 55C. This is with my fans at about half the speed and my ambient must be high because my Idle is normally around 31C:



You guys give me Gflop envy. I only get 38Gflops


----------



## BriSleep

Wha??? Intel Burn test?? You know, this will run a lot faster if you change all your system settings to performance, run with no color, no overhead. Of course it will always be much much better on a six core than anything else.

I got 49.83!









Want me to run it bare bones?









Oh, are you guys using specific settings, how much ram, stuff like that? Mmmm Mindy's up, have a feeling I will soon be painting the kitchen!


----------



## Mongol

Norris, send me your mail addy.
I'm pretty sure I know where I left mine...lol...gotta go digging later, and I'll send you a set when I find them









All things Dremel related Bri, grainger.com and mcmaster.com ftw!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I think I get about 16 so don't feel bad. Sucks being in the middle of a switch from S775 and S1156 and stuck with real low end components.


----------



## Mongol

Also, an improv hot knife:

Light duty soldering gun with an exacto blade tied onto its tip with steel wire.


----------



## Striker36

now im wondering what i would get







i5-750 and 2 GTX 470s....... even on stock clocks its a killer combination...

i need to finish this damn project


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnorris12706* 
Thank you Enigma and Rockr69. Rockr, I replied to your PM. Engima, I can't ues that bracket you linked to unfortunately. My bay is full -- 1 fan controller, 1 dvd drive, and the radiator and push/pull fans for my H50 sit in the front bay.


Everything is Packed and ready to go out Monday. Thanks for letting me do something nice for you..

Gen. E.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Also, an improv hot knife:

Light duty soldering gun with an exacto blade tied onto its tip with steel wire.

have you tested this Technic.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I started using that back in the 60's on model cars and slot cars and it works like a charm. My father even went so far as to braze a blade on one of the old tips for me.


----------



## Striker36

for any one thats interested.... i just ordered the 100 gig G Skill SSD...


----------



## hyujmn

Nice! I'm sure you'll enjoy that SSD!


----------



## Rockr69

@ Striker, good call on the SSD. I know you'll let us know how it does.

@ everyone else, Great job on coming through for mnorris12706. We got him the four sets of rails he needed. Props to E for initiating the call to duty and we really stepped up. Hoorah!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
@ Striker, good call on the SSD. I know you'll let us know how it does.

@ everyone else, Great job on coming through for mnorris12706. We got him the four sets of rails he needed. Props to E for initiating the call to duty and we really stepped up. Hoorah!

it will take a week or two but ill get you guys numbers when i can


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
for any one thats interested.... i just ordered the 100 gig G Skill SSD...









Now I have SSD envy


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Now I have SSD envy

i only pulled the trigger cus one of my best friends sent me 200 bucks that i have a couple months to pay back (as hes in Saudi Arabia till the middle of January)

it was the last thing i needed


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i only pulled the trigger cus one of my best friends sent me 200 bucks that i have a couple months to pay back (as hes in Saudi Arabia till the middle of January)

it was the last thing i needed









You will change that idea once you use it.. You can't explain to a person what it is like to have an SSD until you actually experience one. It like eleminating the weakest link in the chain and then pulling a Bulldozer with it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
@ Striker, good call on the SSD. I know you'll let us know how it does.

@ everyone else, Great job on coming through for mnorris12706. We got him the four sets of rails he needed. Props to E for initiating the call to duty and we really stepped up. Hoorah!

I Had no doubt.. Now everyone execute the mission and have him up and running this week if we can.. I will not Rep you guys for this one. I will let the Lord give you that Rep men. His is worth more than mine.


----------



## devilsx

K, PMed the guy who needed the HDD brackets. I'll give up a pair too.


----------



## devilsx

Question for you guys. Does any one own the Zalman CNPS 9700 LED, with the blue LEDs in the fan? If so, are you willing to sell/trade it? I will send you the green version that comes with mine in exchange for a blue one.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey DX.. Long time no see. I don't have any of those fans.. But guys if you do lets see what we can do for a great member.


----------



## Enigma8750

This is for Striker36 and all SSD new INSTALLERS

First before you do anything....before you begin the new installation make sure you have the HDD option in your BIOS set to AHCI. Not IDE OR SATA. AHCI will include SATA but it won't work the other way around.

Thanks Rockr69 and twocables.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I think that the installer doesn't align it properly to begin with. Here's a method that was recently taught to me that I guarantee will work perfectly to properly align a solid state drive:

To make things easy, disconnect all other drives (but leave any optical disc drives connected)
Boot from the Windows 7 installation DVD
When you see the "Install now" button, click "Repair your computer"
You'll see a little window named "System Recovery Options" appear that searches for Windows installations.
When it finishes, you will see a dialog box. Select "Use recovery tools that can help fix problems starting Windows. Select an operating system to repair.", and then click *Next*.
Click "Command Prompt"
Type *diskpart* to load DiskPart
Type *list disk*
Type *select disk 0* (or whichever number your SSD gets)
If you want to be sure you have the right one selected, then type *list partition*.
Once you know you have the right drive selected, type *clean*.
Type *create partition primary align=1024*
Type *format quick fs=ntfs*
It will appear like it's going to take forever, but then like 5-10 seconds later, it suddenly finishes, jumping straight from 0% to 100%.
Type *active*
Type *list partition* to see your creation.








Type *exit*
Type *exit*
Click Restart
Boot from the DVD again and perform a normal installation using the "Custom (advanced)" type of installation.
So to summarize:

Get to that Command Prompt
Type *diskpart*
Type *list disk*
Type *select disk 0* (or whichever number it turns out to be)
Type *clean*
Type *create partition primary align=1024*
Type *format quick fs=ntfs*
Type *active*
Type *exit*
Type *exit*
Click Restart
Install Windows 7
This will prevent Windows 7's installer from creation that 100MB partition, and it will also be properly aligned!









If this helps you send some love to "Two Cables" for his wisdom.

BTW. Two Cables informed me that he got this info from *lsdmeasap*
Much love to you and all.


----------



## Striker36

good find







i may need that

i love two cables... he seems to know every thing lol


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
have you tested this Technic.

yes sir. works for cutting cable braiding neatly.








(and pretty much any thin plastics...tubing...etc)
(just dont let the blade get too hot..I use a wet sponge to cool it down)


----------



## Enigma8750

*Please Check and see if your name appears on this New Membership LOG
If you don't find it then add it in by clicking here..*

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Aq-RHL4RX91_dC02TmZNSkdEX0diQjVaTWxxV1Vwd2c&w=100&h=500 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
It like eleminating the weakest link in the chain and then pulling a Bulldozer with it.

and you say I write well!

@ Striker, before you do the normal installation make sure you have the HDD option in your BIOS set to AHCI


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
and you say I write well!

@ Striker, before you do the normal installation make sure you have the HDD option in your BIOS set to AHCI

i would have never remembered that lol....

now that i think about it i have only been in the BIOS of my new board once XD... this will be interestig


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i would have never remembered that lol....

now that i think about it i have only been in the BIOS of my new board once XD... this will be interestig

Page 38


----------



## Striker36

thanks boss +rep. i would have gone to set it right away but my stuff is kinda.... all over my room wile i finish the case


----------



## Enigma8750

I can never find my Manuals unless I am not looking for them then Eureka.. There it is..That is why I love those PDF Manuals.. I collect them.


----------



## Enigma8750

I am reinstalling Crysis.. I want to play it again Sam.. That is such a good game. BTW. File Shack East Coast has the fastest downloads for Patches.


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

Hi all,
My Storm Scout Asus mod is 99.9% complete largely due to this forum. It's not a real fancy mod but I like it. I hope to post some pics of it soon








Is Crysis worth buying? I play Urban Terror, COD4, and Alliance of Valiant Arms myself. I would love to join the Storm Scout club if invited.

L8tr,

HaMMeR=GoM= a really old Quake2 clan...


----------



## Striker36

just post a picture and your in


----------



## hyujmn

Eek, I've still yet to post pictures of my PC. Maybe I'll take some this week.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


Eek, I've still yet to post pictures of my PC. Maybe I'll take some this week.



Whatcha waiting on Scout.. I want to see some SNAPS.


----------



## Nwanko

As i promised







here you go...a bit dusty tho


----------



## Rockr69

Nice!


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Please Check and see if your name appears on this New Membership LOG
If you don't find it then add it in by clicking here..*[/URL]


Can you edit the GPU for mine? I just got the HD5770







Wanted to keep it a surprise till I reveal everything I've been doing to the scout since I last disappeared but it's okay, you'll find out soon.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*


As i promised







here you go...a bit dusty tho




























You are a true craftsman my friend.. Rep up on the workmanship. Very Choice.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Can you edit the GPU for mine? I just got the HD5770







Wanted to keep it a surprise till I reveal everything I've been doing to the scout since I last disappeared but it's okay, you'll find out soon.


Sure.. no Problem Bro.


----------



## devilsx

Thanks E, and Nwanko, awesome pics there. I dig the false floor and HDD cage cover.


----------



## Nwanko

Thanks guys, i've been meaning to do this a long time ago.







it cost me 10â‚¬(metal sheet) + 9â‚¬(paint) and like 20 minutes of work. And it covers my cable management too


----------



## cjc75

I'm thinking about replacing the 140mm stock fan mounted on the top of my Scout. It seems to be a fairly weak fan and I can't really feel any air being exhausted from it when I put my hand over it.

So, I am wondering, if anyone has the Specs on this particular fan so I can compare it with some others to replace it?

I'm kinda interested in putting a fan there with some Red LED's to match the rest of my red fans; any suggestions?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
I'm thinking about replacing the 140mm stock fan mounted on the top of my Scout. It seems to be a fairly weak fan and I can't really feel any air being exhausted from it when I put my hand over it.

So, I am wondering, if anyone has the Specs on this particular fan so I can compare it with some others to replace it?

I'm kinda interested in putting a fan there with some Red LED's to match the rest of my red fans; any suggestions?

I was considering the Enermax Apollish Vegas series originally for the top, as they're what I'm gonna be using all round, but not a set colour, gonna mix it up a bit. But seeing as the missus has only allocated 79CM of a chimney recess for me and my computer area, I think it'll be too much light coming out at once, so was just gonna sling a Scythe 140mm Slipstream there, but as I might wanna change that, I might just sling the Enermax there afterall and just turn it off for the time-being. Some of the Enermax fans push out a fair old bit of air.
The 140's I think push out 90 or so CFM at full whack.

Apollish Vegas come in Red, Blue, Green, White and Yellow for 120mm, Red and Blue only for 140mm I think

The light my 120mm and 80mm Everest's emit is clear and bright, I can't hear 'em for jack either, unless I have my face in my case.

http://www.enermaxusa.com/fan.php


----------



## Rockr69

I finally sprung for a CM Excalibur fan. I'll let you know how it turns out. If It's good I'm switching out all my 120s with it.


----------



## GoodInk

*@ Nwanko* Nice build


----------



## Rockr69

For sale or trade. XFX Radeon HD 5770. Complete with all original packaging, accessories and transferable lifetime warranty, $100 FIRM+Shipping, or trade for 4GB DDR3 1600 of reputable RAM;Red or Black. PM me to make inquiries.


----------



## XxshadowxX

hey everyone im new to the club but not to the scout have owned for almost a year now but have still been working on it and i could say im about 65% complete but here are some pics...im still working on the sleeving


----------



## Mongol

So the Classified 3 is not quite EATX at 10.3" width.
I can always return in and pick up something else.

Plastic's burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Mongol

ooh, pretty.

lol..welcome to the barracks, shadow.


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


ooh, pretty.

lol..welcome to the barracks, shadow.


thanks as soon as im done ill post up the finished built with better quality pics b/c those were from the cell


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxshadowxX*


hey everyone im new to the club but not to the scout have owned for almost a year now but have still been working on it and i could say im about 65% complete but here are some pics...im still working on the sleeving


Nice to have you as part of the Crewe. Love the blues. makes the Scout look very different. be sure to fill out our CMSSC Roster.


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Nice to have you as part of the Crewe. Love the blues. makes the Scout look very different. be sure to fill out our CMSSC Roster.























already did im up on the list and thanks was try to use different color theme beside the typical ones


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
So the Classified 3 is not quite EATX at 10.3" width.
I can always return in and pick up something else.

Plastic's burning a hole in my pocket.




















Here are the Three different X58 Classifieds.


----------



## simtafa

Hi guys!

I have a problem with my computer. I have been having freezes and lock ups. (Not a BSOD.) I don't know what causing this problem. It all started about 2 weeks ago with seldom freezes. In time, the number of freezes increased. It happens when I first turn on the computer on the welcome screen. If it passes boot up, then it would freeze when I launch an application. Sometimes It never happens. Just about me thinking the problem went away...bummm. There it is. It freezes. Another clue I have when it happens, I loose the power for keyboard and mouse. These are the things I tried:
1. I run memory test. It passed without any error.
2. I left the cpu on stock settings.
3. I changed my graphics driver to old one back to new one.
4. Finally, I have replaced the current system with the one I backed up a week ago. (system image.)

NO PREVAIL...









Please help me.


----------



## GoodInk

I would try switching the PSU if you have a spare, if not you can make some runs with OCCT, it will make graphs of your voltages. If you think it could be an OS issue, you could back everything up and reinstall windows.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I would try switching the PSU if you have a spare, if not you can make some runs with OCCT, it will make graphs of your voltages. If you think it could be an OS issue, you could back everything up and reinstall windows.

Thanks for you timely response. Can you elaborate on OCCT? What exactly does it accomplish? Reinstalling the OS will be my last resort as it is pain in the rear to install everything back.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

best couple ever...HP 25 1080p and my Scout



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
best couple ever...HP 25 1080p and my Scout



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now I have Size Envy.. I want a Bigger..... Monitor..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I would try switching the PSU if you have a spare, if not you can make some runs with OCCT, it will make graphs of your voltages. If you think it could be an OS issue, you could back everything up and reinstall windows.

Its your PSU.. Check my Calculator in my Sig. *How Much Power Does your Rig Need?*.. And once you get a number.. add 25 % to that.. and don't buy a cheap unit. Get a corsair.

Okay I calculated for you and got 485 Watt PSU Needed so a 550 or a 650 would be a great investment.. now let me see what My Top 3 Choices

Cheap.
Better.
Best.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
I'm thinking about replacing the 140mm stock fan mounted on the top of my Scout. It seems to be a fairly weak fan and I can't really feel any air being exhausted from it when I put my hand over it.

So, I am wondering, if anyone has the Specs on this particular fan so I can compare it with some others to replace it?

I'm kinda interested in putting a fan there with some Red LED's to match the rest of my red fans; any suggestions?

This one will blow the Chrome off a Trailer Hitch. I have used it for a blow hole fan before in one of my Rigs that I built for someone else and that thing would blow wind up my shorts..


----------



## raspinudo

having the same booting issues on the intel ssd that I did on the seagate. I am getting to the point to where I may just part this thing out to finance ventures in other hobbies right now, or get it running proper and sell the system as a whole.


----------



## BriSleep

I gotta catch up again!
I spent 6 hours painting the kitchen again. Mindy finally picked a good color this time.







I have pics, of course, will let you all know when I get it up on Picasa.

Now, has anyone used one of these:

 Amazon.com: iGaging 11" Digital Protractor With 8" Rule: Home Improvement

I have the manual one but it's getting old and rusty.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*snip*
Here are the Three different X58 Classifieds.


Ahh, thanks again General. +rep

I did some finagling, and the C3 will just barely skinning-my-knuckles-and-cutting-myself-because-I'm-EMOOOOO fit.

Then again, that's why I bought this cordless Dremel, right?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Ahh, thanks again General. +rep

I did some finagling, and the C3 will just barely skinning-my-knuckles-and-cutting-myself-because-I'm-EMOOOOO fit.

Then again, that's why I bought this cordless Dremel, right?











i bet if you pulled the drive cages out (and reinforced it a bit) you could fit an SR2 in a Scout..

though the SR2 is a little taller than an ATX board.... still an XL-ATX board would fit i bet... then with all the cages out you could WC every thing pretty easily. though you will need to run all the drives and stuff remote. but thats not _that_ big of a deal.

i need to stop thinking this early in the morning.... im getting ideas


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


This one will blow the Chrome off a Trailer Hitch. I have used it for a blow hole fan before in one of my Rigs that I built for someone else and that thing would blow wind up my shorts..


Or this one:

Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" Case Fan

I just bought two for my SFF build and they move some serious air and don't cost that much. They really aren't that loud if they aren't restricted either.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i bet if you pulled the drive cages out (and reinforced it a bit) you could fit an SR2 in a Scout..
though you will need to run all the drives and stuff remote. but thats not _that_ big of a deal.

i need to stop thinking this early in the morning.... im getting ideas










*********'s and mine idea first









Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


I know...that SR2 is a beast...imagine that in a scout...would it even?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Well, if we pull out the optical and hdd cages and run them all external....


----------



## Mongol

LOL...Striker, you need to stop making me think.








Plus Rockr had my mind doing a tilt-a-whirl already.

side note: just received word from my neighbor that UPS dropped off an unassuming rectangular package stating ALLRed Associates. They needed a siggy, so he obliged and put it somewhere safe.

Looks like the carbon fibre sheets are here! Woo! Pics to come. Off to pick up the acrylic sheets shortly.

5.5 hrs left to grind out. lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


having the same booting issues on the intel ssd that I did on the seagate. I am getting to the point to where I may just part this thing out to finance ventures in other hobbies right now, or get it running proper and sell the system as a whole.


Why don't you let us help you.. It's probably something easy to fix.. but its too close for you to see. Can you give us more details of the problem.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


LOL...Striker, you need to stop making me think.








Plus Rockr had my mind doing a tilt-a-whirl already.

side note: just received word from my neighbor that UPS dropped off an unassuming rectangular package stating ALLRed Associates. They needed a siggy, so he obliged and put it somewhere safe.

Looks like the carbon fibre sheets are here! Woo! Pics to come. Off to pick up the acrylic sheets shortly.

5.5 hrs left to grind out. lol.


What is the Cabon Fibre for? I would love to see.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


What is the Cabon Fibre for? I would love to see.


That's highly sensitive classified information. Any further inquiries on the topic will result in a Black Ops team arriving at your location to discuss your future residence and living conditions.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I mailed out a pair HDD rails to mnorris12706 and E is sending him a pair. Anybody else wanna help out a Scout in need?


Mine went out today Monday at 9 am Central US time via USPS..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That's highly sensitive classified information. Any further inquiries on the topic will result in a Black Ops team arriving at your location to discuss your future residence and living conditions.


Thanks for the Heads up Rockr69. Standing by for Security Clearance and need to know instructions.


----------



## Mongol

***Top Secret/Majic Eyes Only***

*///////////////////////////cue smoke and sparks/////////////////////////////////*

*This message will self destruct in 300 seconds*


----------



## Enigma8750

Tribute to the CMSSC
  
 You Tube  



 
Censored in Some Countries..Thanks to all of you that made this video of the past year Possible.


----------



## Rockr69

Michelle Rodriguez, YUMMM!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

I know right..?


----------



## Enigma8750

I have watched it 3 times.. I like it a lot.. I loved making it.. and I hope you guy approve.


----------



## Rockr69

I approve this message. More Michelle Rodriguez. There's some Mexican cuisine that I'd have second helpings of


----------



## Enigma8750

Michelle Rodriguez

Michelle RodriguezAKA Mayte Michelle Rodriguez

Born: 12-Jul-1978
Birthplace: Bexar County, TX

Gender: Female
Race or Ethnicity: Hispanic
Sexual orientation: Bisexual [1]
Occupation: Actor

Nationality: United States
Executive summary: Girlfight, Resident Evil

[1] The Advocate, 14 November 2006.

Father: Raphael (d.)
Mother: Carmen
Brother: Raul (twin)
Brother: Oscar (twin)
Girlfriend: Kristanna Loken (actress)

High School: (GED)


----------



## Rockr69

Oh I got plenty of room for that spicy dish!


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Why don't you let us help you.. It's probably something easy to fix.. but its too close for you to see. Can you give us more details of the problem.

http://www.overclock.net/windows/847...l#post11042427

the general consensus seems to be that it is the crosshair mobo.
not sure what I am going to do with it right now.


----------



## Mongol

Am I seeing things or is she dating Kristanna Loken? Or does girlfriend mean BFF.

because. if they are dating. that would be. hot.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy* 
I was considering the Enermax Apollish Vegas series originally for the top, as they're what I'm gonna be using all round, but not a set colour, gonna mix it up a bit. But seeing as the missus has only allocated 79CM of a chimney recess for me and my computer area, I think it'll be too much light coming out at once, so was just gonna sling a Scythe 140mm Slipstream there, but as I might wanna change that, I might just sling the Enermax there afterall and just turn it off for the time-being. Some of the Enermax fans push out a fair old bit of air.
The 140's I think push out 90 or so CFM at full whack.

Apollish Vegas come in Red, Blue, Green, White and Yellow for 120mm, Red and Blue only for 140mm I think

The light my 120mm and 80mm Everest's emit is clear and bright, I can't hear 'em for jack either, unless I have my face in my case.

http://www.enermaxusa.com/fan.php

That Apollish is looking damned nice! I especially like its additional on/off/mode button. I'm wondering if that button could be clipped off and the thing wired to the Scout's own front panel fan LED button. That'd be fricking awesome!

Unfortunately, just ONE of those fans is a bit out of my price range, and after seeing some video's of it in action, I'm thinking a pair of them would like awesome in the front of my case, as well as one in the top.

Anyway have any idea how, or if, that things Mode Button, can be wired to the Scouts front panel button? I might just replace my lower front case fan with just one of these, as maybe three of them would be too bright!

Oh an Enigma, awesome video! I actually saw my own Scout pictured, had to hit pause and rewind a couple times to make sure and sit there go, "Hey! Thats mine! Awesome!"


----------



## Mongol

And, as I thought. Carbon Fibre veneer in all of it's 'turn me into something sexy!' glory.


----------



## Acrobat

Hi guys, i have just assembled my new system into the Scout.. it's great, all is working ok but i decided to change the stock intel heatsink. Here's my rig:

case: CM Storm Scout
psu: Seasonic M12II-520
cpu: Intel Core i7 870
mobo: Asus P7P55D-E EVO
ram: G.Skill DDR3 4GB PC1600 CL7 KIT (2x2GB) RipJaws
gpu: Gainward Geforce GTX 460 GLH
audio: Creative SB X-FI Xtreme Gamer
hard disk: Samsung - Spinpoint F3 1 Tb (HD103SJ)

I am getting mad to find a good heatsink(i want to do slight OC for now, maybe a little heavier in the future, but never extreme..the important point is the LOW NOISE), i have read the dimensions in the first post, but measuring the space inside the case i still have some doubts so i'm better asking. I was thinking about one of these heatsinks:

-ARCTIC COOLING Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 (130 x 100 x 131 mm)
-Scythe Mugen 2 (130 x 100 x 158 mm)
-Scythe Yasya (130 x 108.5 x 159mm)

The problem is that if possible i want to mount it vertically, beacuse i fear that mounting it horizontally will hit against the tall heatspreader of G.Skill RipJaws!

It seems to me that Freezer and Mugen can fit.. but i must be sure! Otherwise, please give me some advice, what can i buy for a little OC and SILENCE? Thanks!!


----------



## Mongol

Corsair H50.


----------



## Acrobat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Corsair H50.

It's for liquid cooling right? I want stick with air cooling if possible


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acrobat* 
The problem is that if possible i want to mount it vertically, beacuse i fear that mounting it horizontally will hit against the tall heatspreader of G.Skill RipJaws!

It seems to me that Freezer and Mugen can fit.. but i must be sure! Otherwise, please give me some advice, what can i buy for a little OC and SILENCE? Thanks!!

I am not sure if those two specifically are pictured, but... all along the first few pages on this thread, are dozens upon dozens of pictures of everyones various builds, showing their monsterous Coolers successfully fitting.

Yes, I say Monsterous, as there are pictures of the big daddy himself, the Prolimatech MegaHalem with dual fans mounted on either side in push/pull!

I would also suggest, if you're willing to splurge just a little extra, and you want "quiet" then look at the Corsair H50. Its a self-enclosed coolant system; no messing with the coolant, just install it, plug it in, and hit yer power button! Quite a few people here have H50's in their Scouts, myself included.

The H50 will also give you more then enough headroom for future overclocking.

However, if you really want to know for sure, on the specific Coolers that you're looking at...

What I did was, I copied the Pictures of my Motherboard from Newegg, and copy/pasted them into MSPaint and took the Top down view image of the Mbo, enlarged it until it was roughly accurate in full size, printed off the top half showing the Ram slots and CPU sockets.

Then I took a couple pieces of cardboard that I cut to mimic the actual size/height of my Ram Sticks, glued them onto the picture, then took it to my local MicroCenter, took the Cooler off the shelf and took it out of its box (cause MicroCenter will let you open the boxes!) and set it down on top of the pic!

It if fit, and cleared everything that it needed to clear, then it was worth buying!

Good luck with your selection!


----------



## Mongol

Well, closed loop liquid...no worries about leaking and Corsair RMA is top notch should the unthinkable occur.

Otherwise, you're gold with a Noctua nh-d14, or a Coolermaster V8...as loud as your preference fan-wise. As long as you aren't doing any extreme OCing...
(heck even a Corsair A50 will do...that's an air cooler)


----------



## cjc75

Oh, one more thing!

In order to copy the motherboard pics off Newegg, you have to use the "Print Screen" button on your keyboard, then go into MSPaint and right click with Mouse to select "Paste"...

It might ask to enlarge the area within Paint and thats ok, cause then the image is pasted, and then you just make a cut-out of just the motherboard, copy it, scrap the rest of the image, then paste the cut out onto a clean draw area.

From there, its easy to enlarge the image to actual size.

Also bear in mind that you dont just have to account for the Ram Sticks, you also have to account for the Heat Pipe on the other side if its got a large heat sink mounted over it!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Tribute to the CMSSC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EhuN742wdk

Censored in Some Countries..Thanks to all of you that made this video of the past year Possible.


Great video, you are the best General


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 









Michelle Rodriguez

Michelle RodriguezAKA Mayte Michelle Rodriguez

Born: 12-Jul-1978
Birthplace: Bexar County, TX

Gender: Female
Race or Ethnicity: Hispanic
Sexual orientation: Bisexual [1]
Occupation: Actor

Nationality: United States
Executive summary: Girlfight, Resident Evil

[1] The Advocate, 14 November 2006.

Father: Raphael (d.)
Mother: Carmen
Brother: Raul (twin)
Brother: Oscar (twin)
Girlfriend: Kristanna Loken (actress)

High School: (GED)

She's skute


----------



## Acrobat

@ cjc75 and *********:

Thank you, really.. i'll take a look at the pictures on the first pages. Really the Megahalems can be mounted vertically, without removing the top case fan!?

Sadly, here in Italy is pure sci-fi to find such components in computers shop, let alone open the boxes!







(







)
So i can't try anything, i must buy it in an online shop and be sure of what i am doing.

Anyway, i am considering buying the H50.. thanks for the advice!


----------



## Rockr69

? for all you super techies in here. I sold my HD5770 and bought some more RAM. 4GB to be exact. 2 2GB modules. I have 2GB (2x1GB) running in dual channel. My board specifies that I run dual channel with the DIMMs side by side. Can I install the 4GB (2x2GB) DIMMs into my two remaining slots and still maintain dual channel with a total of 6GB?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acrobat* 
Hi guys, i have just assembled my new system into the Scout.. it's great, all is working ok but i decided to change the stock intel heatsink. Here's my rig:

case: CM Storm Scout
psu: Seasonic M12II-520
cpu: Intel Core i7 870
mobo: Asus P7P55D-E EVO
ram: G.Skill DDR3 4GB PC1600 CL7 KIT (2x2GB) RipJaws
gpu: Gainward Geforce GTX 460 GLH
audio: Creative SB X-FI Xtreme Gamer
hard disk: Samsung - Spinpoint F3 1 Tb (HD103SJ)

I am getting mad to find a good heatsink(i want to do slight OC for now, maybe a little heavier in the future, but never extreme..the important point is the LOW NOISE), i have read the dimensions in the first post, but measuring the space inside the case i still have some doubts so i'm better asking. I was thinking about one of these heatsinks:

-ARCTIC COOLING Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 (130 x 100 x 131 mm)
-Scythe Mugen 2 (130 x 100 x 158 mm)
-Scythe Yasya (130 x 108.5 x 159mm)

The problem is that if possible i want to mount it vertically, beacuse i fear that mounting it horizontally will hit against the tall heatspreader of G.Skill RipJaws!

It seems to me that Freezer and Mugen can fit.. but i must be sure! Otherwise, please give me some advice, what can i buy for a little OC and SILENCE? Thanks!!

I would get Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B, I have it and with the right fan it is almost completely silent at full speed and can cool just about anything you can throw at it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835242001

and this fan

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835426015

Mine


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acrobat* 
@ cjc75 and *********:

Thank you, really.. i'll take a look at the pictures on the first pages. Really the Megahalems can be mounted vertically, without removing the top case fan!?

Sadly, here in Italy is pure sci-fi to find such components in computers shop, let alone open the boxes!







(







)
So i can't try anything, i must buy it in an online shop and be sure of what i am doing.

Anyway, i am considering buying the H50.. thanks for the advice!









The thing to remember is all coolers are air. The only difference between ''air'' and ''liquid'' is with an ''air'' cooler the heat is being transfered to the air through metal and with a ''liquid'' cooler it's transferring through metal, then liquid then through metal to air. The H50 is by far the best cooler for the Scout case considering performance, case footprint and cost bar none. The stock fan works well enough, but if your gonna OC more than 3.8Ghz on a regular basis then later down the road upgrade the fan. CM R4s are a great replacement and I'm going to try the CM Excalibur in a few days when it arrives. To me the H50 is really a no brainer.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
? for all you super techies in here. I sold my HD5770 and bought some more RAM. 4GB to be exact. 2 2GB modules. I have 2GB (2x1GB) running in dual channel. My board specifies that I run dual channel with the DIMMs side by side. Can I install the 4GB (2x2GB) DIMMs into my two remaining slots and still maintain dual channel with a total of 6GB?

Yes as long as the motherboard can handle 6 gig total and you have a 64bit OS. If you have a 32bit OS you will only see between 2.5 and 3.5 gigs of that 6gigs even if the bios recognizes all 6 gigs. You should check the mobo's user's guide to verify if they require a specific placement of the dimms if you use 4 though. Since you didn't specify what OS or what motherboard it's difficult to give more precise answers.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Yes as long as the motherboard can handle 6 gig total and you have a 64bit OS.

MSI 790FX-GD70 with Win 7HP64


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I would get Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B, I have it and with the right fan it is almost completely silent at full speed and can cool just about anything you can throw at it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835242001

and this fan

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835426015

Mine









GI your rig looks deadly awesome!


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I would get Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B, I have it and with the right fan it is almost completely silent at full speed and can cool just about anything you can throw at it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835242001

and this fan

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835426015

Mine









Awesome dude!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
MSI 790FX-GD70 with Win 7HP64

Then yes. I would put the pair of 2gig sticks in the first slots and the pair of 1gig sticks in the last two.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
The thing to remember is all coolers are air. The only difference between ''air'' and ''liquid'' is with an ''air'' cooler the heat is being transfered to the air through metal and with a ''liquid'' cooler it's transferring through metal, then liquid then through metal to air. The H50 is by far the best cooler for the Scout case considering performance, case footprint and cost bar none. The stock fan works well enough, but if your gonna OC more than 3.8Ghz on a regular basis then later down the road upgrade the fan. CM R4s are a great replacement and I'm going to try the CM Excalibur in a few days when it arrives. To me the H50 is really a no brainer.


Anyone who truly believes that an H50 can hang with the better Air Heatsinks is seriously deluded. It might be able to keep up at stock and low OC's, but once you push an H50 or H70 they fall flat on their faces and are easily surpassed by a MegaHelm's, TRUE, or any of the other top air coolers.


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks guys, but unfortunately it is sitting empty waiting for me to put in my old parts into it. I bought the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 water cooling kit and it will not fit in the Scout. So I moved everything in to my Sniper. But once I get the kit I will be looking at trying to make it fit.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Then yes. I would put the pair of 2gig sticks in the first slots and the pair of 1gig sticks in the last two.

Yeah thanks for the RAM advice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Anyone who truly believes that an H50 can hang with the better Air Heatsinks is seriously deluded. It might be able to keep up at stock and low OC's, but once you push an H50 or H70 they fall flat on their faces and are easily surpassed by a MegaHelm's, TRUE, or any of the other top air coolers.

Did you miss what I said completely? I said The best for the Scout case considering price, performance and footprint! Sure the magahalems may do a better job at high OCs but at what cost? Noisy fans, HUGE heatsinks pulling down on the board, you can't get to the RAM without taking out the cooler or at least one fan and some may not even fit! Take a look at the pics Goodink posted. You can't even see his RAM! So without being confrontational and reminding you I respect your vast hardware knowledge don't imply that I'm being seriously deluded without first reading and comprehending my post.

*EDIT*OK you can totally see Goodink's Ram but you get my point.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sorry if I offended you, but I stand by what I stated. An H50 is highly over rated. A $25 Hyper 212+ will perform just as well and quieter for a third of the price of an H50 and isn't that big. H50's are more hype than anything else.


----------



## hyujmn

@Rockr: Yea, I've run 2x2gb and a 2x1gb sets for a total of 6 gigs before. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Mongol

I went to pick up the acrylic that I forgot about earlier and they sent...lol...

1.8" thick instead of .18" (from another location)
Replacement coming...on Thurs.







But I'm getting a free sheet of .060" thick acrylic because of the botch up.







Grainger FTW!

so much for starting Scoutzilla...or Scoutenstein...or Is that even a Scout anymore? on time.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Anyone have the Xigmatek white led fans on the Scout ??????????


----------



## Enigma8750

Sorry for the repost but here it is again.

Tribute to the CMSSC


You Tube





Censored in Some Countries..Thanks to all of you that made this video of the past year Possible.


----------



## clee413

Greetings brotherhood!









How is everyone? I've been away for a while (new career in the IT industry has been busy *phew*).

Glad (but not surprised) to see that the CMSSC is still the most active Computer Case thread on OCN! w00t!


----------



## Mongol

Awesome vid General...especially the snips of Rodriguez.

I had a craving for Dos Equis earlier...I know why now.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clee413* 
Greetings brotherhood!









How is everyone? I've been away for a while (new career in the IT industry has been busy *phew*).

Glad (but not surprised) to see that the CMSSC is still the most active Computer Case thread on OCN! w00t!

Good to see you again Clee!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Sorry if I offended you, but I stand by what I stated. An H50 is highly over rated. A $25 Hyper 212+ will perform just as well and quieter for a third of the price of an H50 and isn't that big. H50's are more hype than anything else.

Not really offended, but certainly not deluded. I've been running my 550 unlocked for over half a year now OCd to 3.8 with my H50 with the stock fan and have had very good performance with it. All those tests pitting the H50 against those monster coolers have been in cases suited to max airflow and designed around tower coolers, so I can only go by what I know. We're good though


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Awesome vid General...especially the snips of Rodriguez.

I had a craving for Dos Equis earlier...I know why now.









Dos Equis Amber.....YUMMMMMM!


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Dos Equis Amber.....YUMMMMMM!











Modelo *****...another fav.

Just keep the Tecate and Corona away...bleh...

I'm moreso a fan of Belgian ales, but Dos Equis and Modelo are...so good...


----------



## YoursTruly

I'm sure this has been asked before, but What are the shortest in length 5870s on the market? And are they of good quality and cooling?

I'm likely to go with twin 5850s.

Also, Do you guys think I should go for the H70 blowing into the case or blowing out of the case?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Censored in Some Countries..Thanks to all of you that made this video of the past year Possible.


Night Ranger. Wow. Haven't heard that in awhile!
80's rock FTW!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YoursTruly*


Also, Do you guys think I should go for the H70 blowing into the case or blowing out of the case?


out


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Sorry for the repost but here it is again.

Tribute to the CMSSC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EhuN742wdk

Censored in Some Countries..Thanks to all of you that made this video of the past year Possible.


Epic Video man, those random pics thrown in were wicked, rocking cat, hahaha! 8)


----------



## linkin93

Found a spare clear 140mm fan. It's a Lian Li one that i got on ebay for $5 from china


----------



## GoodInk

*@ linkin93* if you remove the drive bay shields that fans will move a lot more air.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Dos Equis Amber.....YUMMMMMM!











^^^ he doesnt always drink beer......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YoursTruly*


I'm sure this has been asked before, but What are the shortest in length 5870s on the market? And are they of good quality and cooling?

I'm likely to go with twin 5850s.

Also, Do you guys think I should go for the H70 blowing into the case or blowing out of the case?


i cant help with the video card but i would say OUT on the H70. you want to try and keep the hot air OUT of the case.... im in a situation where im going to need to watch the temps on my 470s for a couple weeks before i clock them too hard....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Found a spare clear 140mm fan. It's a Lian Li one that i got on ebay for $5 from china









http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/x...g?t=1287483874

http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/x...g?t=1287483874


you should pull the covers off the front. you will get heaps better airflow and you might even lower your temps a couple C


----------



## ydna666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YoursTruly*


I'm sure this has been asked before, but What are the shortest in length 5870s on the market? And are they of good quality and cooling?

I'm likely to go with twin 5850s.

Also, Do you guys think I should go for the H70 blowing into the case or blowing out of the case?


Definitely out


----------



## Striker36

i need another number from some one with a scout and a measuring tool close by...

i need the length from the floor the TOP of the 2 tabs that go over top of the PSU area.

and the length from the back wall to the frond edge of the motherboard tray (the face the mobo attaches to not the lip in the back)

thanks in advance









-Striker36


----------



## Mongol

Curious.

push/pull/exhaust is the general consensus for optimal H50/70 cooling, however, I wonder if the exhaust fan mounted (practically) directly above the push fan on the radiator doesn't offset the airflow.

hmm. I was thinking intake wouldn't raise case temps too high what with that same top case fan exhausting the air that you pull into the case with H50/70 set up at the rear of the case in a push/pull/intake manner.

Well, seems like a little pseudo r&d is in order.


----------



## Striker36

i would bet that the blow hole has little to no effect on the push fan for a Push Pull set up.. i cant back this up with any thing.... just a guess...


----------



## Rockr69

Here's a little sneaky peeky at the new "AMD" 6800 series video cards.
http://www.tested.com/news/here-are-...analysis/1175/


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG the 6870 is 10.5inch long..it will fit in the scout???


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Found a spare clear 140mm fan. It's a Lian Li one that i got on ebay for $5 from china




























it fits ok in the drives ??


----------



## Enigma8750

Are you going to take those blanks in front of the fan? If so you might want to leave the top one for a stable Mounting point.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Here's a little sneaky peeky at the new "AMD" 6800 series video cards.
http://www.tested.com/news/here-are-...analysis/1175/


I am really glad that they finally found out that we couldn't get those monster cards in our boxes..


----------



## Mongol

Well, we'll be finding out shortly if the Classified 3 will fit a Scout without any/little modification.









Along with a third Agility for the array...seems like I won't be going out much for the next few weekends. lol.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Anyone have the Xigmatek white led fans on the Scout ??????????


I have them in 140mm in the front and top. They look awesome. If I didn't want the airflow that the R4s have, I'd be running them all in white. I still might if my mod idea happens...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i need another number from some one with a scout and a measuring tool close by...

i need the length from the floor the TOP of the 2 tabs that go over top of the PSU area.

and the length from the back wall to the frond edge of the motherboard tray (the face the mobo attaches to not the lip in the back)

thanks in advance









-Striker36


Floor to flaps. *91mm*
*259 mm *from back plate to top where the wires are routed at the top.
*287 mm* from back plate to the right before the bend.. If I guess right I think that is the number you want.


----------



## Striker36

thanks boss i need the first and third numbers you gave me







and this little project will solve a couple problems i have right now









stay tuned for a little first of its kind (sorta) scout modding.

look at the work log for updated if your not following me already, which you should be







, ill post something here too just to let you guys know

-Striker36


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Sorry if I offended you, but I stand by what I stated. An H50 is highly over rated. A $25 Hyper 212+ will perform just as well and quieter for a third of the price of an H50 and isn't that big. H50's are more hype than anything else.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Not really offended, but certainly not deluded. I've been running my 550 unlocked for over half a year now OCd to 3.8 with my H50 with the stock fan and have had very good performance with it. All those tests pitting the H50 against those monster coolers have been in cases suited to max airflow and designed around tower coolers, so I can only go by what I know. We're good though












Feel I ought weigh in on this little debate here as well... Considering that I too, have an H50 in my "Little Scout that Could"; running a pair of Cooler Master R4's in push/Pull with a pair of 25mm shrouds...

I, am running this on a Phenom II x4 955; at _*3908mhz*_!

3.9ghz, stable, and cool.

Running this on a vcore of 1.5; with CPU/NB running at around 2460mhz; and my Ram slightly overclocked to 1644mhz; and I am slowly tweaking my way towards the 4.0ghz mark!

It should be running even cooler, once I manage to get my desk cleaned off, rearranged, and such, so I have room to move my lil Scout, off the floor, and onto the desk, so its sitting away from all the hot air under my desk. I have a big, heavy book case I have to clean off and move to the other side of my desk.

For now, I am quite pleased and impressed with my H50! There are quite a few people over in the Phenom II 9x5 Overclock thread breaching the 3.9/4.0ghz mark using H50's!

Mind, I could probably do with a pair of better shrouds. Mine were customs that I made myself, cutting up a pair of old Thermaltake 120mm fans to make a pair of 120x25mm shrouds. Had to use my Dremel to do the work and kinda did a butcher job on them. Also had to cut away a portion of the edge, on one of them, so my side panel would properly fit in place. Look in the details of my Sig Rig for a link to the pics I posted in this thread.


----------



## GoodInk

Well I guess I'll put in my 2 cents on the Megahalems. These temps where with one GEILD PMW fan and a the top fan mounted in the drive bay. I think my numbers speak for them self. I do think both cooler are good, but with a 140mm fan in the drive bay feeding cool air to a tower cooler in this case is the better option, but if you don't have a fan in the drive bay I think they will be about the same.

This is at 3.8GHz running 1.31V and an ambit temp of 23.2C









This is at 4.0GHz running 1.42V no ambit temp, probably around 75F-80F


----------



## Enigma8750

Great looking number you got there... Goodink.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 

Mind, I could probably do with a pair of better shrouds. Mine were customs that I made myself, cutting up a pair of old Thermaltake 120mm fans to make a pair of 120x25mm shrouds. Had to use my Dremel to do the work and kinda did a butcher job on them. Also had to cut away a portion of the edge, on one of them, so my side panel would properly fit in place. Look in the details of my Sig Rig for a link to the pics I posted in this thread.

What kind of shrouds do you need hdd or Fan. or wire


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks E, too bad I can't get these numbers in my Sniper. I got the guts switched on my cases now, and I post some new pics of my down graded Scout soon.







I bet you will like the case better the way I have it now, I got the CM 4-3 bay adapter back in it, moved one of my CCFL above the front fan so you can see the skull better. But if this WCing kit I ordered doesn't do the job I'll be switching back to the Scout for my main case again.


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Well I guess I'll put in my 2 cents on the Megahalems. These temps where with one GEILD PMW fan and a the top fan mounted in the drive bay. I think my numbers speak for them self. I do think both cooler are good, but with a 140mm fan in the drive bay feeding cool air to a tower cooler in this case is the better option, but if you don't have a fan in the drive bay I think they will be about the same.

This is at 3.8GHz running 1.31V and an ambit temp of 23.2C









This is at 4.0GHz running 1.42V no ambit temp, probably around 75F-80F









1.42V for 4Ghz is high,mine does it with 1.312V on 4Ghz,i run in now at 3.2Ghz with only 1.040V


----------



## Acrobat

Ok guys, thanks to you i've decided for the Megahalems rev B









It's strange, but three of my favored online shops have "Intel Socket LGA1366/LGA775" in the item description.. but it says "REV B", wich i know to be compatbile with socket 1156 as well! Seems like an error.. but.. on THREE different sites!? Well, i'm gonna call them tomorrow.

Now.. what fan should i put in the monster?








I was thinking about Scythe SlipStream because i like to have the manual regulator, but i am open to all suggestions


----------



## AverageGai

With the H50, is the stock exhaust fan for the scout better than the stock Corsair fan?

Thanks =)


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
What kind of shrouds do you need hdd or Fan. or wire


Fan Shrouds are what I was talking about.

I took a pair of old Thermaltake 120mm Fans, that I had laying around; and I cut the fans and motors, out from the center of the outer frame and filed its interior edges a bit.

Then I used those as Fan Shrouds with my two Cooler Master R4 Fans on my H50 Radiator... but I did a butcher job with my Dremel when I made them.

I'm looking at a couple over at Preformance-PCs.com that I might order at some point.. just can't afford to just yet. So much I still want to do with my Lil Scout! lol.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acrobat* 
Ok guys, thanks to you i've decided for the Megahalems rev B









It's strange, but three of my favored online shops have "Intel Socket LGA1366/LGA775" in the item description.. but it says "REV B", wich i know to be compatbile with socket 1156 as well! Seems like an error.. but.. on THREE different sites!? Well, i'm gonna call them tomorrow.

Now.. what fan should i put in the monster?








I was thinking about Scythe SlipStream because i like to have the manual regulator, but i am open to all suggestions









Congrats on your choice! IF, you have not yet ordered your Mega...

Someone here on OCN is selling one, might want to look into whether its the one you can use!

Here's a LINK to his thread, he's selling his Mega for $60 w/shipping included! Send him a PM and ask him about whether its the Rev.B that you can use, and inquire about all the proper mounting accessories that you need, make sure he'll include them if its the Rev.B!

His Mega is the 6th item down through the Pictures.

As for the Fans.

Over at on the H50 thread, they have a Link to the following thread, which discusses a number of the most popular Fans, and how this guy put them through all manner of tests.

Here's a Link to his Discussion on this Tests, with Videos showing everything he did!

Good luck!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nwanko* 
1.42V for 4Ghz is high,mine does it with 1.312V on 4Ghz,i run in now at 3.2Ghz with only 1.040V

I know, I think I might have the worst overclocking i5 750 ever made.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acrobat* 
Ok guys, thanks to you i've decided for the Megahalems rev B









It's strange, but three of my favored online shops have "Intel Socket LGA1366/LGA775" in the item description.. but it says "REV B", wich i know to be compatbile with socket 1156 as well! Seems like an error.. but.. on THREE different sites!? Well, i'm gonna call them tomorrow.

Now.. what fan should i put in the monster?








I was thinking about Scythe SlipStream because i like to have the manual regulator, but i am open to all suggestions









I have this fan on mine, it is a PMW fan though. One thing they don't say in the specs on newegg is the static pressure witch is 1.6 mmAq/mmH2O, so you don't need a second fan. I even had a second one on mine but all it did was make more noise so I took it off. But that fan is very quite and moves a good amount of air too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835426015


----------



## GoodInk

Newegg has it for $62.00+$2.99 shipping right now, so maybe you can talk him down too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835242001


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
Fan Shrouds are what I was talking about.

I took a pair of old Thermaltake 120mm Fans, that I had laying around; and I cut the fans and motors, out from the center of the outer frame and filed its interior edges a bit.

Then I used those as Fan Shrouds with my two Cooler Master R4 Fans on my H50 Radiator... but I did a butcher job with my Dremel when I made them.

I'm looking at a couple over at Performance-PCs.com that I might order at some point.. just can't afford to just yet. So much I still want to do with my Lil Scout! lol.


Ohhh.. I know the feeling.


----------



## GoodInk

I bet there are is one person on here that could make some out of acrylic for you.


----------



## YoursTruly

Ok guys, so I'm making my first computer! I've always used preassembled laptops. Anyway, here are the bits and bobs I have so far:

Case: Cooler Master Storm Scout

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 c3 Black Edition 3.2GHZ (stock)

MOBO: MSI 890FXA-GD70

PSU: XFX 750W black edition semi modular

HDD: Samsung F3 7200RPM 1T

OD: Lite-ON 24x DVD-RW

My next purchase shall be 8gb (2x 4gb) 1600 8-8-8-24 RAM RipJaws eco

And I'm still waiting to see the prices of ATI's 68XX series, because at the moment I'm thinking of one 5850 now, and another just after Christmas.

And I'm also wringing my hands about which cpu cooler to get.

*DO YOU SEE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE ITEMS FITTING IN THE CASE?*

I'm thinking if I go for a Hydro H50/or 70, I'll move the rear 120 fan to the side, and I'm also thinking of an extra 140mm fan at the front of the case in the drive bay. If I do the extra 140mm, then I should put the 120mm blowing out? Otherwise there might be too much pressure to equalize? Or would the two side vents being left uninterupted keep the pressure fine by breathing either way... hmm.

Um, Go! Calm my nerves! Tell me everything is going to be alright and that everything will fit just dandy!


----------



## Acrobat

You're all VERY kind and helping me a lot, thanks again









I prefer to buy it new, one of my favoured shops sells it for a good 45 euros and i have to buy other stuff too, but thanks for the tip!

I have only a doubt.. it seems difficult to install from what i see in the reviews.
It is so? And, i guess i have to take down my motherboard from the Scout.. sigh..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YoursTruly* 
Ok guys, so I'm making my first computer! I've always used preassembled laptops. Anyway, here are the bits and bobs I have so far:

Case: Cooler Master Storm Scout

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 c3 Black Edition 3.2GHZ (stock)

MOBO: MSI 890FXA-GD70

PSU: XFX 750W black edition semi modular

HDD: Samsung F3 7200RPM 1T

OD: Lite-ON 24x DVD-RW

My next purchase shall be 8gb (2x 4gb) 1600 8-8-8-24 RAM RipJaws eco

And I'm still waiting to see the prices of ATI's 68XX series, because at the moment I'm thinking of one 5850 now, and another just after Christmas.

And I'm also wringing my hands about which cpu cooler to get.

*DO YOU SEE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE ITEMS FITTING IN THE CASE?*

I'm thinking if I go for a Hydro H50/or 70, I'll move the rear 120 fan to the side, and I'm also thinking of an extra 140mm fan at the front of the case in the drive bay. If I do the extra 140mm, then I should put the 120mm blowing out? Otherwise there might be too much pressure to equalize? Or would the two side vents being left uninterupted keep the pressure fine by breathing either way... hmm.

Um, Go! Calm my nerves! Tell me everything is going to be alright and that everything will fit just dandy!









Everything is going to be alright and that everything will fit just dandy! I would have the H50 blow out the back, nut you can try it both ways. About putting the fan on the side, a lot of people have said it makes a lot of noise there. I think you might want to wait for the 6000's to come out, most times there is a price drop on the older cards.


----------



## Acrobat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YoursTruly* 
Ok guys, so I'm making my first computer! I've always used preassembled laptops. Anyway, here are the bits and bobs I have so far:

Case: Cooler Master Storm Scout

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 c3 Black Edition 3.2GHZ (stock)

MOBO: MSI 890FXA-GD70

PSU: XFX 750W black edition semi modular

HDD: Samsung F3 7200RPM 1T

OD: Lite-ON 24x DVD-RW

My next purchase shall be 8gb (2x 4gb) 1600 8-8-8-24 RAM RipJaws eco

And I'm still waiting to see the prices of ATI's 68XX series, because at the moment I'm thinking of one 5850 now, and another just after Christmas.

And I'm also wringing my hands about which cpu cooler to get.

*DO YOU SEE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE ITEMS FITTING IN THE CASE?*

I'm thinking if I go for a Hydro H50/or 70, I'll move the rear 120 fan to the side, and I'm also thinking of an extra 140mm fan at the front of the case in the drive bay. If I do the extra 140mm, then I should put the 120mm blowing out? Otherwise there might be too much pressure to equalize? Or would the two side vents being left uninterupted keep the pressure fine by breathing either way... hmm.

Um, Go! Calm my nerves! Tell me everything is going to be alright and that everything will fit just dandy!










I don't know for the other components(but i think there should be no problem), but even if it sound obvious i'll tell you that the HD and the ODD will fit and cause you no problems at all, i own them









(Ok, GoodInk already replied on that







)


----------



## Enigma8750

It would be my opinion that the H70 Corsair would be better at cooling but that is just MHO.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acrobat* 
You're all VERY kind and helping me a lot, thanks again









I prefer to buy it new, one of my favoured shops sells it for a good 45 euros and i have to buy other stuff too, but thanks for the tip!

I have only a doubt.. it seems difficult to install from what i see in the reviews.
It is so? And, i guess i have to take down my motherboard from the Scout.. sigh..
















I thought it was easy, I did have to take out the MB with mine, but my MB sits alittle low and to the front, just enough cover the one nut. That just got me thinking, I didn't have a lot of room on the top with the fan in, depending on your MB you might have to mount blowing up, or take the top fan out. The top fan doesn't do a lot in this case anyways.


----------



## Acrobat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
It would be my opinion that the H70 Corsair would be better at cooling but that is just MHO.

Maybe, but here i can only find H50, and it is priced 70 euros(!!) against 45 of Mega.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
However op

I noticed these on the hexus tests; note the D14 vs h70 results. H70 beats the D14 everytime


































Here are some numbers from Hexus.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YoursTruly* 
Ok guys, so I'm making my first computer! I've always used preassembled laptops. Anyway, here are the bits and bobs I have so far:

Case: Cooler Master Storm Scout

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 c3 Black Edition 3.2GHZ (stock)

MOBO: MSI 890FXA-GD70

PSU: XFX 750W black edition semi modular

HDD: Samsung F3 7200RPM 1T

OD: Lite-ON 24x DVD-RW

My next purchase shall be 8gb (2x 4gb) 1600 8-8-8-24 RAM RipJaws eco

And I'm still waiting to see the prices of ATI's 68XX series, because at the moment I'm thinking of one 5850 now, and another just after Christmas.

And I'm also wringing my hands about which cpu cooler to get.

*DO YOU SEE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE ITEMS FITTING IN THE CASE?*

I'm thinking if I go for a Hydro H50/or 70, I'll move the rear 120 fan to the side, and I'm also thinking of an extra 140mm fan at the front of the case in the drive bay. If I do the extra 140mm, then I should put the 120mm blowing out? Otherwise there might be too much pressure to equalize? Or would the two side vents being left uninterupted keep the pressure fine by breathing either way... hmm.

Um, Go! Calm my nerves! Tell me everything is going to be alright and that everything will fit just dandy!









I like the build very much. Wished I would have had a quality build like that when I did my first. Rep UP.


----------



## KieranM17

Hi all!

I'm new to building PCs, and currently building up my own rig out of a premade PC I used to own.

My first purchase was a Storm Scout with Silent Pro 700 PSU and ATI 5850 GPU. Absolutely LOVE this case, as long as everything fits in, I can't see myself replacing this case anytime soon!

Looking to add some extra Red Cold Cathode tubes, but heard they turn out pink. What advice do people have for lighting up the rig a bit more. I want to have the same deep red as the cooling fans that come with it. Any Ideas?

Anyways, awesome case, recommend it to anyone that wants a rig with a graphics card that isn't a 5870!









KieranM17


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acrobat* 
Maybe, but here i can only find H50, and it is priced 70 euros(!!) against 45 of Mega.









Well 70 euros is way too much for the H50, that works out to be $96


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KieranM17* 
Hi all!

I'm new to building PCs, and currently building up my own rig out of a premade PC I used to own.

My first purchase was a Storm Scout with Silent Pro 700 PSU and ATI 5850 GPU. Absolutely LOVE this case, as long as everything fits in, I can't see myself replacing this case anytime soon!

Looking to add some extra Red Cold Cathode tubes, but heard they turn out pink. What advice do people have for lighting up the rig a bit more. I want to have the same deep red as the cooling fans that come with it. Any Ideas?

Anyways, awesome case, recommend it to anyone that wants a rig with a graphics card that isn't a 5870!









KieranM17

They do turn out a little pink by them self, but mixed with the LEDs from the fans its still red, not as deep red though. If you want the deep red you will have to go with LED's. You can get them in many forms. These guys have a lot of LED lighting.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g6/c..._Lighting.html


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acrobat* 
Maybe, but here i can only find H50, and it is priced 70 euros(!!) against 45 of Mega.









Bear in mind, the cost of the H50 includes the Fan.

The Megahalem does not. So, you're looking at another 15 - 20 in cost per Fan, if you plan to go with a Push/Pull set up.

Push/Pull is where you have two fans mounted on either side of the Cooler.

One fan is pushing the air into the cooler, while the other fan is sucking that air out and pushing it towards the case exhaust fan. This set up, moves air through the Cooler much faster, and DOES reduce temps even further; in some cases you can see 3c - 5c drop in temps, sometimes more depending on the fans!

A lot of people with expensive coolers like the Megahalem's are typically doing this with them.

Mind, you don't have to... but its just something to bare in mind. If you're buying a Cooler like the Mega, thats not a baby you put a cheap $10 fan on...

Thats like.. damn, finding yourself naked in bed with Michelle Rodriguez (your Megahalem) and, discovering that... damn, you're just not, preforming _good enough for her!_


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
Bear in mind, the cost of the H50 includes the Fan.

The Megahalem does not. So, you're looking at another 15 - 20 in cost per Fan, if you plan to go with a Push/Pull set up.

Push/Pull is where you have two fans mounted on either side of the Cooler.

One fan is pushing the air into the cooler, while the other fan is sucking that air out and pushing it towards the case exhaust fan. This set up, moves air through the Cooler much faster, and DOES reduce temps even further; in some cases you can see 3c - 5c drop in temps, sometimes more depending on the fans!

A lot of people with expensive coolers like the Megahalem's are typically doing this with them.

Mind, you don't have to... but its just something to bare in mind. If you're buying a Cooler like the Mega, thats not a baby you put a cheap $10 fan on...

Thats like.. damn, finding yourself naked in bed with Michelle Rodriguez (your Megahalem) and, discovering that... damn, you're just not, preforming _good enough for her!_

















but your still naked in bed with Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## Acrobat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjc75* 
Bear in mind, the cost of the H50 includes the Fan.

The Megahalem does not. So, you're looking at another 15 - 20 in cost per Fan, if you plan to go with a Push/Pull set up.

Push/Pull is where you have two fans mounted on either side of the Cooler.

One fan is pushing the air into the cooler, while the other fan is sucking that air out and pushing it towards the case exhaust fan. This set up, moves air through the Cooler much faster, and DOES reduce temps even further; in some cases you can see 3c - 5c drop in temps, sometimes more depending on the fans!

A lot of people with expensive coolers like the Megahalem's are typically doing this with them.

Mind, you don't have to... but its just something to bare in mind. If you're buying a Cooler like the Mega, thats not a baby you put a cheap $10 fan on...

Thats like.. damn, finding yourself naked in bed with Michelle Rodriguez (your Megahalem) and, discovering that... damn, you're just not, preforming _good enough for her!_






































I understand your point








No, i plan to buy a GOOD fan but only one, no push/pull for now, and pretty slow on RPM's and noise.. only, i have seen that maybe Scythe Slipstream aren't much too good for the mega. I can't find Gelid fans either..


----------



## GoodInk

If you want to go with one fan get one that has good static pressure and pushes close to 60+cfm and 25dbs or less. What stores are you looking at? That way we can look to see what they have.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you only want one fan try the CM BladeMaster. http://www.svc.com/r4-bmbs-20pk-r0.html

It's one of the top fans for a heatsink according to EHume's Guide.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KieranM17* 
Hi all!

I'm new to building PCs, and currently building up my own rig out of a premade PC I used to own.

My first purchase was a Storm Scout with Silent Pro 700 PSU and ATI 5850 GPU. Absolutely LOVE this case, as long as everything fits in, I can't see myself replacing this case anytime soon!

Looking to add some extra Red Cold Cathode tubes, but heard they turn out pink. What advice do people have for lighting up the rig a bit more. I want to have the same deep red as the cooling fans that come with it. Any Ideas?

Anyways, awesome case, recommend it to anyone that wants a rig with a graphics card that isn't a 5870!









KieranM17

I myself have never have experienced the dreaded PINK OUT of the red and a red clear plastic around a white CCFL will never Pink Out.. But I would suggest RED LEDs because of the lower wattage and more light. At 1.5 Watts per 8inch strip you can't beat that.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If you only want one fan try the CM BladeMaster. http://www.svc.com/r4-bmbs-20pk-r0.html

It's one of the top fans for a heatsink according to EHume's Guide.

It could get a little loud, CM's website has it rated at 13 - 32 dBA but still a good fan. I might have to try some of these out if I need more air for my WCing kit.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 







but your still naked in bed with Michelle Rodriguez









But!

Is _she_ naked?


----------



## YoursTruly

Rad! So I'll probably go for the H70 just for the extra few degrees of umph diffrence, and I'll probably put an extra 140 in the front to help feed the cooler and cool the ram.

Also, has anyone gone 3x crossfire in one of these cases? For some reason I thought it would be cool to 3x 5850's once the 6xxx series comes out and the 5xxx prices drop. Of course that means they'll be tight together and probably not get the best air flow into them which worries me. I'll probably just go 2x5850, although my mobo has 5 2.0x16 pci slots!







(2x16, 2x8, 1x4) Which is another reason why I'm suddenly worried that stuff won't fit. I'm going to be installing the mobo, PSU, HDD and OD tomorrow in my girlfriends garage tomorrow after work (my apartment is full of staticy carpet and I'm not sure what to clip my static wrist strap too!)

So is there an official release date for 6xxx?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YoursTruly* 
So is there an official release date for 6xxx?

Some time this week. Remember though, AMD changed the naming scheme, what you think is a 6850 is more in the performance range of the 5770. It's the 69XX series cards that'll be the top dogs.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Some time this week. Remember though, AMD changed the naming scheme, what you think is a 6850 is more in the performance range of the 5770. It's the 69XX series cards that'll be the top dogs.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/19/a...d-coming-this/


----------



## YoursTruly

Nice! I look forward to buying an HD 5850 then! Mind you if theres a 5870 thats nice and short in length (easily fits in the case so well that I should go ahead and put two in there!) with a lifetime warranty, then I would go for that. Any suggestions for a short length 5870 worth owning two of which would be powered by a 750W PSU?

Oh yea, and next question, Can you mount one of the fans for the h70 outside of the case? (I'm trying to keep a nice clean look to the interior.)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YoursTruly*


Nice! I look forward to buying an HD 5850 then! Mind you if theres a 5870 thats nice and short in length (easily fits in the case so well that I should go ahead and put two in there!) with a lifetime warranty, then I would go for that. Any suggestions for a short length 5870 worth owning two of?

Oh yea, and next question, Can you mount one of the fans for the h70 outside of the case? (I'm trying to keep a nice clean look to the interior.)


Without modification you can't fit two 5870s in your Scout, but with your 890FX-GD70 you can fit one in no problem. The end will barely protrude into the Optical drive bay. I know becaus eI have the 790FX-GD70 and a 5870


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


it fits ok in the drives ??


This is how I do mine:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6796905/Pent...ScoutFront.jpg


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hey...I want to get this PSU in the future for my scout....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139015

but Im worried because of this review:

_Pros: High Efficiency
Lowest ripple/noise of anything out right now
Pretty silent
Sleek and beautiful cables. (Even the wires under the nylon sleeving are solid black, no more yellow/red eyesoars peaking through)

Cons: 120mm fan (135 or 140 would have been better, like on older corsair models) 
Can get noisey with high watt usage. (larger fan would have been quieter)
Only 4 PCI-E plugs. 6 would be nice.
When using both EPS12V wires, you are limited to TWO PCI-e plugs!

Other Thoughts: I was extremely disappointed to find out that when using the second EPS12V cable that you lose TWO PCI-E wires... Come on, corsair. Why so stingy on the wires? Similar brands in this wattage come with dedicated dual EPS12v's and 4 PCI-E, even up to 6 PCI-E wires! I need to go out and buy a EPS12V "Y splitter" to free up all 4 PCI-E now. Thanks Corsair... As if this didn't already cost enough. So, 1 egg off for the EPS12V issue, and another egg off for lack of PCI-E wires. I'd take another off for needing to go buy a splitter but a 2-star review wouldn't be fair. So, Beware anyone who needs BOTH EPS12V wires, you'll be limited to TWO PCI-E unless you buy a splitter!
_

what in hell is he talking about ???????


----------



## Striker36

damn.... im gone for 3 hours and miss a party.....









looks like your in capable hands though. i cant say i would change much if any thing mentioned above...

BUT i have to ask one question. why worry about fit when you can MOD?









my SSD should be here in the morning







ill post some SSD pr0n when i get home









then Thursday at some point a real update to the work log


----------



## GoodInk

More work, less chatting Striker, I want to see this thing all ready!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


More work, less chatting Striker, I want to see this thing all ready!










　

im just checking in before bed. went out with a couple friends tonight as one of them just got back from Afganistan.

but i got some AS5 for cheeps that i may give a shot (i havent tried this stuff yet) so i WAS thinking about the project... AND i made something at work today off the measurements Gen E. got me this morning

but yea. update Thursday stay tuned


----------



## Rogue Process

Mine.









Phone pic fails, I did what I could in PShop.


----------



## Rockr69

Major sickness with the trifire


----------



## YoursTruly

ANDY!!!! Thats brilliant Sir! Wow! Thats pretty much what I want, minus the green fans, unless I went all green









What brand and model are your 5850s?

How's the cooling for them? It must be hot because theirs no room for the fan to suck air in from, or are they actually a decent temperature?

Any mods or extra pieces required to have them in there?

Is the top front fan the original red LED 140 from below? Did you rig the green LED Fans into the LED on/off switch? Oh wait, you used a custom fan controller didn't you?

How did you make the single pannel for the front top fan?

What brand is the RAM cooler?

Can you take a picture of the other side of the case? (behind the mobo, your wire managment)

What temps (idle and load at current OC) are you getting for your cpu? Do those fans have a greater static cfm than the stock fan provided by corsair?

hmm, I have more questions to ask you but I'm just really tired right now and can't think logically anymore.

Great build! It must be a beast to game with!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue Process*


Mine.









Phone pic fails, I did what I could in PShop.











There is the answer to that Triple Crossfire question.. The answer is heck yea you can get trips in there.

Striker.. How did My Measurements work out.. Was I off??


----------



## Enigma8750

Great work DX... Love your Talent..


----------



## Enigma8750

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of all our Active members.*
 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Aq-RHL4RX91_dC02TmZNSkdEX0diQjVaTWxxV1Vwd2c&w=100&h=500 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acrobat*


Maybe, but here i can only find H50, and it is priced 70 euros(!!) against 45 of Mega.










That makes sence... You need to fill out your USER CP at the top and put all your info in there. I thought you were an American.. No offense. LOL


----------



## Izdaari

Alrighty, AMD is taking too long on those 68xx cards!









The reviews and other details won't be released 'til Friday, but all indications are that the 68xx cards will be an evolutionary improvement, strong performers but not game changers. And likely guesses are that e-tail and retail stock won't be keeping up with the demand 'til at least mid-November... and I don't feel like waiting.









So... I've ordered an ASUS 5850 from Newegg, and should be getting it late this week or early next week. And if, later on, I need even more GPU power, I can always add another (which will be much cheaper by then) and Crossfire them.


----------



## DireLeon2010

That uh....looks like a pretty tight fit there, eh?









Two questions....
1)What speakers are those?
2)What desk is that? Looks like it might be nice. Your rig is up off the carpet and everything.








I am on the members list!


----------



## Striker36

that tri-fire is SEXY but i NEED temps on those top two cards....

i had my 470s (only 2 though







) slammed together for a week or so and the lower card was about 10*c cooler than the top all the time and after a ling gaming session with the clocks bumber to 804 core 1608 shader the top card got TOASTY. (never above 78* though)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


There is the answer to that Triple Crossfire question.. The answer is heck yea you can get trips in there.

Striker.. How did My Measurements work out.. Was I off??


Gen. E. they were the numbers i was looking for







im about 95% sure they will be perfect


----------



## Ukulele

Hey guys, i would like to join your club!
I got my Scout a few days ago and since i have it, i read all these pages here, finding a lot of usefull things









Well this is the first computer i really put together by my own and there are a few changes i still have to do, but here it is:


----------



## Mongol

That's tight.
(both fitment...and slang)

lol. nice to know I can SLI 460's and throw in another as physx.
(on the new board anyway...if it fits...I hope it fits...lol)

I know...a 460 is overkill for physx...but aren't we modders/gamers/ocn'ers all about overkill?


----------



## Striker36

so im thinking of getting one of THESE. (for purely aesthetic reasons) as i think it will look cool next to the waterblock and all that

do they even do any thing? lol i know ram dosent need much but do these fans help?

oh and i will be ordering 2 more 4gig doms at the same time









and to Ukelele! looks REALLY good! i think you should move the cord for the Cathode but other than that it looks good.









welcome to the unit Scout. now go fill out your sig rig (user CP) and fill out the spread sheet (here

and pull the sig tag from the front page and rep us where you go


----------



## Acrobat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That makes sence... You need to fill out your USER CP at the top and put all your info in there. I thought you were an American.. No offense. LOL










Absolutely no offense







and i will fill as soon as i can









(I'm from Italy.. though if things keep going like this, maybe i will go away really soon.. isn't going to be much of a Democracy anymore and most of the people are too much "tv hypnotized"(but "lobotomized" it's a better word) to put up some kind of fight)


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Absolutely no offense and i will fill as soon as i can

(I'm from Italy.. though if things keep going like this, maybe i will go away really soon.. isn't going to be much of a Democracy anymore and most of the people are too much "tv hypnotized"(but "lobotomized" it's a better word) to put up some kind of fight)


I feel your pain brother. (He says in his best Jessie 'The Body' Ventura voice.)


----------



## Acrobat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


I feel your pain brother. (He says in his best Jessie 'The Body' Ventura voice.)


Thanks









I like to think that after a time of vulgarity and ignorance, a time of freedom and cultural elevation always come


----------



## Acrobat

Backing on topic, what do you think of Noctua NF-S12B FLX fan?

Specification:
# 120mm, 1200/900/600 rpm
# Bevelled Blade Tips
# 3 speed settings for full flexibility
# Smooth Commutation Drive 2
# SSO bearing
# 6 years warranty

59,18 CFM
44,59 CFM with L.N.A.
28,95 CFM with U.L.N.A.

Noise:
18,1 dbA
10,6 dbA con L.N.A.
6,2 dbA con U.L.N.A.

Pressure:
1,31 mm H2O
0,76 mm H2O con L.N.A.
0,34 mm H2O con U.L.N.A.

I think i'll put this one on the Mega, and i'll buy a Slipstream(with regulator) too, for curiosity


----------



## AverageGai

Guys, I got a few questions concerning the H50 and am hoping for some help as I see a lot of H50 owners here.

Which fan is better? The stock rear exhaust for the Scout or the corsair one that came with the H50?

At the moment I moved the scout one to the front inside the drive bays. And I have the corsair one on the H50 radiator. Should I change it to the other way around? Worth the hassle?

Another question... I've been hearing about this "buzz of doom" coming from the H50. Can someone explain what exactly is it?

Also, how do I know if I've screwed the H50 to the motherboard too tight?

Thanks!


----------



## Striker36

i was just going through the first couple pages looking for ideas for the reactor project and saw allot of grade insignia that some of you may not know the meaning of. so i went and found this for you









we use USMC grade insignia here (becuase Gen E. wanted to)










but that last one shouldn't be on the list (5 stars) as the Marines are under the department of the navy and the 5 stars are the chiefs of staff in the Presidents cabinet where the Marines are represented by the Navy

with this i think i should explain that rank and grade are different things. Rank is a soldiers position in the chain of command. Grade is how many stripes are on his/her shoulder (collar). if thats confusing just let me know and ill try and explain it better....


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


Guys, I got a few questions concerning the H50 and am hoping for some help as I see a lot of H50 owners here.

Which fan is better? The stock rear exhaust for the Scout or the corsair one that came with the H50?

At the moment I moved the scout one to the front inside the drive bays. And I have the corsair one on the H50 radiator. Should I change it to the other way around? Worth the hassle?

Another question... I've been hearing about this "buzz of doom" coming from the H50. Can someone explain what exactly is it?

Also, how do I know if I've screwed the H50 to the motherboard too tight?

Thanks!


Corsair fan is most likely better. The stock fans on the CMSS aren't all that great but they are quiet.

Nope, leave it as it is.

Never heard of it.

Screw it tight but not all the way. Just a little after the point where you can't move it around at all.


----------



## Mongol

Can I be a Gunny, or do I have to continue my tour of duty a bit more?








Striker, do you mean pay grades? (E2/E3/E4/etc) in relation to rank.
NCO's, WO's, CO's?

Confuzzled. I'll be happy as a Centurion driver.








Or a Trojan, one of the UK's latest inclusions to the workforce of the Royal Engineers...it's quite beastly. Or a







Challenger 2 commander.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Can I be a Gunny, or do I have to continue my tour of duty a bit more?








Striker, do you mean pay grades? (E2/E3/E4/etc) in relation to rank.
NCO's, WO's, CO's?

Confuzzled. I'll be happy as a Centurion driver.








Or a Trojan, the UK's latest inclusion to the Royal Army's workforce...thing's a beast. Or a







Challenger 2 commander.










Gen E. is the one that hands out the promotions around here. but is you show you are worthy of recognition you will get their eventually









pay grade = grade = number of stripes (usually their are exceptions)

where as

rank = position in the chain of command

so for example 2 lance corporals will be making the same amount of money (on paper) but if one is a squad leader and the other is in that squad the first will have a higher grade than the second.

(squad=/=platoon)


----------



## Mongol

...and that's where the E# pay grades come into play. Thanks for the clarification.










Do we have specialist branches? (aka Force Recon) ?? 
CMSSC-FR...has a ring to it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i was just going through the first couple pages looking for ideas for the reactor project and saw allot of grade insignia that some of you may not know the meaning of. so i went and found this for you









we use USMC grade insignia here (becuase Gen E. wanted to)










but that last one shouldn't be on the list (5 stars) as the Marines are under the department of the navy and the 5 stars are the chiefs of staff in the Presidents cabinet where the Marines are represented by the Navy

with this i think i should explain that rank and grade are different things. Rank is a soldiers position in the chain of command. Grade is how many stripes are on his/her shoulder (collar). if thats confusing just let me know and ill try and explain it better....


Here is a site that shows the rank/grade/etc. beside an image of the insignia. It also shows how the ranks of the various branches compare to the other branches. Officers. Enlisted.


----------



## Striker36

i saw that too Papa but i couldn't get the whole thing here so i went with what i posted.. but that IS a better list.

+reps for you


----------



## PapaSmurf

Than you sir. Now back to work.

What this thread needs is more COWBELL.


----------



## Striker36

more cowbell you say?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That be the one.


----------



## tianh

whats the best and easiest way to make my scout fit graphics cards longer than 10.5 in length?!


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tianh* 
whats the best and easiest way to make my scout fit graphics cards longer than 10.5 in length?!

hdd bay removal (shown on page 1...towards the bottom)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tianh* 
whats the best and easiest way to make my scout fit graphics cards longer than 10.5 in length?!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
hdd bay removal (shown on page 1...towards the bottom)









you could do it that way.

or cut a notch in the top of the rack to let the card sit in (if you have tools)

or you could get a mobo with the PCI-E x16 slot really high (rocker is the man to go to for this one)

but my favorite is just pull the whole case apart and MAKE it fit









oh and look what i got
















it even comes with its own adapter, not that im going to be using it...

any way. shower then mod time









-Striker36


----------



## Mongol

Looks like we both got toys today Striker.









Classified 3 and Agility 2 arrived today.









More bits I ordered for the Dremel along with .060" and .18" thick acrylic arriving tomorrow. Looks like Scoutenstein will be born this week!









*yay*

I can haz moar RAID?









*







*









*evga packaging top notch as usual*









*RAWR*









...and I'm broke. xD


----------



## Rockr69

"I got a fever and the only prescription is more cowbell"


----------



## Mongol

lol. Christoper Walken is so full of win.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



lol. Christoper Walken is so full of win.


Weapon Of Choice! One of THE coolest videos ever!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

that big mobo fits in the Scout ??


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


that big mobo fits in the Scout ??


we will find out soon enough


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


that big mobo fits in the Scout ??


I was going to ask the same thing.


----------



## SneakyFox

New stuff. Should speed up windows.


----------



## Jasonn20

wish my pictures turned out better but here is my setup...









][/URL]


----------



## devilsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*









That uh....looks like a pretty tight fit there, eh?









Two questions....
1)What speakers are those?
2)What desk is that? Looks like it might be nice. Your rig is up off the carpet and everything.








I am on the members list!










I'm not sure who you're quoting, but if you're talking about the pic of mine that Enigma posted with the scout's front fans, those are Logitech X-530 5.1 Speakers, and the desk is an Ikea Galant 63x31" with a custom shelf built from ikea parts. I will take a better picture of the whole area once I get home tonight. It looks like a tight fit but that shelf isn't attached to the desk in anyway, I can move it if need be. And welcome to the club, this is one hell of a family







Semper Fi.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Jasonn20
wish my pictures turned out better but here is my setup...


http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/1046/pcpics006.jpg

Looks good in blue








Anyone else wish the dang bullseye would line up with the LED fan. It would look sweet if the whole thing was back-lit.

Quote:



devilsx
I'm not sure who you're quoting


I wasn't quoting anyone. I was just cracking wise about how many cards you fit in there








So you modified the desk? It doesn't come with that shelf. Bummer. IKEA is pricey!

Speakers are in my price range tho. Thanks for the ID. My Altec 5.1 circa 2004 has finally given up the ghost.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


we will find out soon enough










Seems it may need slight modification. (but that's from just eyeing it)
It's only 3/4" wider than my UD5.


----------



## Striker36

so its wider than the Mobo tray?


----------



## Mongol

Only so slightly. I didn't bother disassembling just yet. 
A cut here, a bend there...

If I happen to post jibberish, you know there's an issue.


----------



## Striker36

well having been looking at the back of my case all night (work log go!) it shouldn't be too hard to chop off the bracing on the back of the 5.25 inch rack (it will probably need some bracing after though).

that should get you another 3/8th or half an inch with wise to stuff that beast of a mobo in


----------



## Mongol

At first I thought 'hmm...well old boy, seems you bit off more than you can chew...' then I remembered: I'm a Scout first and an OCN'er 2nd! Modding is in our blood!










Seems like (to quote a line from one of the greatest films of all time)

_I'm gonna have me some fun...I'm gonna have me some fun..._










Well, Long Tall Sally she's
Built for speed she got
Everything that Uncle John needs
Oh baby
YEAHHH
Baby
Woo-ooh-ooh-ooh
Baby...I'm havin me some fun tonight...tonight...


----------



## Striker36

take lots of pictures. ok?


----------



## Mongol

I plan on it. I'm sure my worklog will easily exceed 100 megapixels.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Anyone else wish the dang bullseye would line up with the LED fan. It would look sweet if the whole thing was back-lit.


I hated it so much I cut out my bullseye. It was actually the very first mod I did to my Scout.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I hated it so much I cut out my bullseye. It was actually the very first mod I did to my Scout.


second for me. right after drilling out the HDD cage... i sorta dove in head first


----------



## Mongol

It'll be my first as well. Followed by removal of the metal 'grill' on the front intake fan as well as the top exhaust, and a partial cutout of the rear exhaust so I can slip the H70's pump through but leave the rad and fans out back.........


----------



## Rogue Process

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YoursTruly* 
ANDY!!!! Thats brilliant Sir! Wow! Thats pretty much what I want, minus the green fans, unless I went all green









What brand and model are your 5850s?

How's the cooling for them? It must be hot because theirs no room for the fan to suck air in from, or are they actually a decent temperature?

Any mods or extra pieces required to have them in there?

Is the top front fan the original red LED 140 from below? Did you rig the green LED Fans into the LED on/off switch? Oh wait, you used a custom fan controller didn't you?

How did you make the single pannel for the front top fan?

What brand is the RAM cooler?

Can you take a picture of the other side of the case? (behind the mobo, your wire managment)

What temps (idle and load at current OC) are you getting for your cpu? Do those fans have a greater static cfm than the stock fan provided by corsair?

hmm, I have more questions to ask you but I'm just really tired right now and can't think logically anymore.

Great build! It must be a beast to game with!

Wow, that's a lot of questions hehe. Let me see what I can do here...

The 5850's are 2x Sapphire and 1 Diamond.

The cooling for the cards isn't too bad really. In 2d mode the bottom two are essentially asleep with the fans running at about 20%. The top card does get a bit toasty, but even at 100% load I've never seen it higher than 75c. That's with a 850/1200 OC on all cards too.

The top front fan is a bay cooler kit from Scythe. I put a CM R4 in it, and it fits pretty well. All fans were replaced with 120mm R4's, except the top 140mm. I am not running through the light on/off switch, all fans are installed into the contoller.

The RAM cooler is the Corsair unit that came with the Dominator GT 2000 MHz memory, it is also installed into the fan controller.

I do not have a picture of the other side of the case, but I can tell that there is ALOT going on back there. Most of the cabling is on that side. I wanted to get the 24 pin cable on that side as well, and I did somewhat, but it was too tight of a fit.

The R4's do not have a great static pressure rating, but they do a decent job. My 965 at 4 GHz idles at about 33c and peaks at 53c loaded, ambient temp of about 22c.


----------



## Rogue Process

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 







That uh....looks like a pretty tight fit there, eh?









Two questions....
1)What speakers are those?
2)What desk is that? Looks like it might be nice. Your rig is up off the carpet and everything.








I am on the members list!









I assume this was aimed at me..?

Fairly tight with the wall of vid cards yeah lol, but all in all it's pretty much perfect.

1) They are the Logitech Z-550's
2) The desk is one-of-a-kind. It was given to me from a family member, it's all steel, and is extremely heavy. It also folds up, for transport which is NICE! The lower shelf is great for the PC, off the carpet, but also off the top of the desk so the fan noise isn't too bad.


----------



## tianh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
hdd bay removal (shown on page 1...towards the bottom)









On page 1, the pictures aren't loading.. can anyone show me how to do this with pictures? I want the new 6870 to fit which is approx 10.5 inches long.


----------



## Rogue Process

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
that tri-fire is SEXY but i NEED temps on those top two cards....

i had my 470s (only 2 though







) slammed together for a week or so and the lower card was about 10*c cooler than the top all the time and after a ling gaming session with the clocks bumber to 804 core 1608 shader the top card got TOASTY. (never above 78* though)

Gen. E. they were the numbers i was looking for







im about 95% sure they will be perfect

From my other reply...

The cooling for the cards isn't too bad really. In 2d mode the bottom two are essentially asleep with the fans running at about 20%. The top card does get a bit toasty, but even at 100% load I've never seen it higher than 75c. That's with a 850/1200 OC on all cards too.

Do note that all TIM has been removed an replaced with AC MX-3, on all cards.


----------



## Rogue Process

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue Process* 

The 5850's are 2x Sapphire and 1 Diamond.

Just a bit more info, all 3 cards were flashed with an MSI bios to unlock voltage control (though I'm not using it at the moment), and all cheesy shroud decals removed. They all look nice and OEM.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

DireLeon2010







That uh....looks like a pretty tight fit there, eh?









Two questions....
1)What speakers are those?
2)What desk is that? Looks like it might be nice. Your rig is up off the carpet and everything.








I am on the members list!









Quote:

RogueProcess
I assume this was aimed at me..?

Fairly tight with the wall of vid cards yeah lol, but all in all it's pretty much perfect.

1) They are the Logitech Z-550's
2) The desk is one-of-a-kind. It was given to me from a family member, it's all steel, and is extremely heavy. It also folds up, for transport which is NICE! The lower shelf is great for the PC, off the carpet, but also off the top of the desk so the fan noise isn't too bad.








Whoops! Got con-fuse-ed there. Yeah, I was asking about RogueProcesser's desk and speakers. Sorry devilsx.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

So whats the general agreed max graphics card size for the storm scout?
It seems to be around 10.5 inches if the 5850 is to go by. Just seem the pics of the 6870 and its the same size but has the 6 pin adapters on the top so should help there.

Im hoping the 6950 won't be any longer as thats the card id like however I could back down to the 6870 if it ends up being too big.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent* 
So whats the general agreed max graphics card size for the storm scout?
It seems to be around 10.5 inches if the 5850 is to go by. Just seem the pics of the 6870 and its the same size but has the 6 pin adapters on the top so should help there.

Im hoping the 6950 won't be any longer as thats the card id like however I could back down to the 6870 if it ends up being too big.

10.5 IS the MAX card length in the scout (with out modding) however some 1.5 inch cards dont exactly fit as they should as ATI was dumb and but the power connections on the end of some of the reference cards.

so they WILL fit but it will be snug.

i dont think their will be any problem at all with the 6000 series cards (with the possible exception of a dual GPU card)


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Luckily the 6870 power connectors are on the top:










I hope the 69xx cards will be the same.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

at 10.5inch the 6870 will be hard to fit in the scout D:


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 







Whoops! Got con-fuse-ed there. Yeah, I was asking about RogueProcesser's desk and speakers. Sorry devilsx.









Lol. Yeah that surely got me confused especially right after I woke up this morning.


----------



## GoodInk

Klipsch, oh wait you weren't talking about me.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
at 10.5inch the 6870 will be hard to fit in the scout D:

Judging from the pics on the front page it should fit exactly. Theres a pic of a GTX 285 in the storm scout on the front that is exactly the right length and requires no modding to fit, the gtx 285 is also a 10.5 inch card.


----------



## Striker36

the reactor project is all wet







and windows 7 is installing onto the supper sexy SSD

i need to find a way to prevent bubbles from getting sucked into the pump though....

maybe some sleeving?


----------



## Mongol

Best $2.99 I ever spent btw.









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Best $2.99 I ever spent btw.









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk

Is Tapatalk worth it? Does it work on 2.1?


----------



## devilsx

Nevermind. I took the plunge. First paid app ever lol.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongol

Lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acrobat* 
Absolutely no offense







and i will fill as soon as i can









(I'm from Italy.. though if things keep going like this, maybe i will go away really soon.. isn't going to be much of a Democracy anymore and most of the people are too much "tv hypnotized"(but "lobotomized" it's a better word) to put up some kind of fight)

America is on the same road..


----------



## tianh

Could anyone link me to some pictures or instructions for the HDD drive cage removal? I dont want to take any chances with the 6870 and I figure if I can give it an inch or more of breathing room then thatd be cool as well.


----------



## Enigma8750

1. The hard drive rails will have to be drilled out.. They are mounted my pressure Rivets. You can put your small drill bit in the center of the Rivet and then start to drill slowly on the bottom first.

2. Then there is a screw or a rivet at the top plugged into the 5 1/4 Bays. They hide them so look carefully.

3. Then make sure you will never need to change the front fan without a complete overhaul. make a template out of TAPE or something sticky.

4. You can use with the original rivet holes and make new ones about an inch closer to the front.

5. The top you should be able to double side tape that if you can't get a rivet tool to it.


----------



## tianh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
The hard drive rails will have to be drilled out.. They are mounted my pressure Rivets. You can put your small drill bit in the center of the Rivet and then start to drill slowly on the bottom first. Then there is a screw or a rivet at the top plugged into the 5 1/4 Bays. They hide them so look carefully. Then make sure you will never need to change the front fan without a complete overhaul and make a template that you can use with the original rivet holes and make new ones about an inch closer to the front. The top you should be able to double side tape that if you can't get a rivet tool to it.


Alright never mind, that sounded like a completely new language to me. LOL!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

Enigma8750
America is on the same road..








On the same road....down a steep hill....with a JATO strapped to the roof!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent* 
Judging from the pics on the front page it should fit exactly. Theres a pic of a GTX 285 in the storm scout on the front that is exactly the right length and requires no modding to fit, the gtx 285 is also a 10.5 inch card.

Yeah, it'll fit already!! This is why Nvidia came out with the "wider is better" idea. Instead of making these really long cards 11.5 & 12.1, they made them 10.5 & then the heat pipes stick out the side. Well, you know. One of our members put 2 480's in a Scout, same mobo as Mindy's. Worked perfectly, stayed cool & everything! It'll fit!!









*@ Everyone*: There's some bad viruses going around, at least in my area. Netflix was down, Amazon was down for 1/2 day. My computer science student friend & my painter friend also caught it. I have her computer so I should be able to identify it. Anyway, be carefull out there.









Now, just want to ask here in my home group before going hunting. Anyone have an AGP setup they might want to part with? I need something better than a 2800+ Barton core. If anyone has a setup they're willing to part with for $80- or less please PM me.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tianh* 
Alright never mind, that sounded like a completely new language to me. LOL!

you won't have to do anything. I just looked at the dimensions. XFX HD 6850-9.25'' long=FIT!

XFX HD 6870-10.3=FIT!


----------



## Striker36

GENTLEMEN (and ladies?) BEHOLD! THE NEWEST TRUE WATER COOLED SCOUT



















check the work log in my sig for more on this


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
GENTLEMEN (and ladies?) BEHOLD! THE NEWEST TRUE WATER COOLED SCOUT



















check the work log in my sig for more on this









XXXquisit.. Thank you for the share... I loved your Box at the bottom.. In CRED ible style.. Will you be lighing it or painting it some kind of Reactor Core color. At least put the Radioactive stickers on there. Are you going with the Green water or will you go Red.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

Now, just want to ask here in my home group before going hunting. Anyone have an AGP setup they might want to part with? I need something better than a 2800+ Barton core. If anyone has a setup they're willing to part with for $80- or less please PM me.









I have a Socket 939 Epox 9NDA3J, 2 x 512 Corsair PC3200 ram, and a couple of different AGP Vid Cards here I could make you a deal on. I don't have a cpu for it though. This is an nForce 3 chipset with 2 SATA ports and 2 IDE ports (4 drives) that ran an OC'd Opty 165 @ 2.9GHz. I can even provide a stock heatsink from an Opty 165 if needed. PM me if interested.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
XXXquisit.. Thank you for the share... I loved your Box at the bottom.. In CRED ible style.. Will you be lighing it or painting it some kind of Reactor Core color. At least put the Radioactive stickers on there. Are you going with the Green water or will you go Red.

i think im going to paint the cover a flat black with a single radiation circle on the angled face

water will stay clear

and im thinking 2 8 inch white LED strips (top and back window side corners).

the green fans (top and rear) i think give the ambiance i was looking for and with the LEDs on the motherboard i think much more would just look busy....

still have lots of work to do. but im getting their


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *direleon2010* 
on the same road....down a steep hill....with a jato strapped to the roof!

lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I have a Socket 939 Epox 9NDA3J, 2 x 512 Corsair PC3200 ram, and a couple of different AGP Vid Cards here I could make you a deal on. I don't have a cpu for it though. This is an nForce 3 chipset with 2 SATA ports and 2 IDE ports (4 drives) that ran an OC'd Opty 165 @ 2.9GHz. I can even provide a stock heatsink from an Opty 165 if needed. PM me if interested.

Mr. Charles has the 939 chips. I bet he would sell one of them. I also Have a 3500 939 chip but I can't be sure if it went out or the board. I ditched the board and kept the chip. I will send it to you.. See if it works. If it does send me another care package. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i think im going to paint the cover a flat black with a single radiation circle on the angled face

water will stay clear

and im thinking 2 8 inch white LED strips (top and back window side corners).

the green fans (top and rear) i think give the ambiance i was looking for and with the LEDs on the motherboard i think much more would just look busy....

still have lots of work to do. but im getting their


 yes you are.. Great work Striker.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


yes you are.. Great work Striker.


daaawww


----------



## YoursTruly

Hmm, So has anyone modded their Case so as to have a H50 or H70 with 1 fan and the radiator on the outside of the case with the 2nd fan on the inside?


----------



## Bradey

not yet but you can be the first


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YoursTruly*


Hmm, So has anyone modded their Case so as to have a H50 or H70 with 1 fan and the radiator on the outside of the case with the 2nd fan on the inside?


Actually, someone did do that. I'm just not too clear on who it was!







Maybe Clee? He was here just a few days ago.

Congratulations to Striker. You are either the 5th or 6th person to do a custom W/C solution in a Scout on OCN!

@ Enigma & PapaSmurf: Ok, if you guys get together & see if those parts will work, then I'll sell my PSU and buy the parts from whoever ends up with them in the long run.







Or is it that we know the board works but the chip is un-sure?? You know me, I'll try anything once!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Tribute to the CMSSC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EhuN742wdk

Censored in Some Countries..Thanks to all of you that made this video of the past year Possible.


 Love the way you blend the old and new and also current! Awesome work! This should be on the front page! +rep


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


And, as I thought. Carbon Fibre veneer in all of it's 'turn me into something sexy!' glory.





























 That carbon looks so cool! Cant wait to see what you are going to do with it!


----------



## H969

GoodInk:
I could look at that Scout all day! Very clean build! And it all just comes together. Very nice!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


you won't have to do anything. I just looked at the dimensions. XFX HD 6850-9.25'' long=FIT!

XFX HD 6870-10.3=FIT!










yeah I've been looking at more reviews now they are out and the 6870's PCB actually matches the 5850's 9.5 inches. Only reason it is longer is because the stock cooler bleeds over slightly.

Maybe with some after market coolers it'll end up fitting with more space.
The guys over at HEXUS.net believe the 6870's PCB could be shortend to 9 inch's. :

"Comparing the two 6-series PCBs, we reckon that, should an add-in board partner wish, the Radeon HD 6870's PCB could be shortened to 9in." -Hexus.net

Im hoping the 6950 is the same length as thats the card I really want








Really wanna get rid of the 4850 Xfire, seems to cause more problems than its worth.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*









yeah I've been looking at more reviews now they are out and the 6870's PCB actually matches the 5850's 9.5 inches. Only reason it is longer is because the stock cooler bleeds over slightly.

Maybe with some after market coolers it'll end up fitting with more space.
The guys over at HEXUS.net believe the 6870's PCB could be shortend to 9 inch's. :

"Comparing the two 6-series PCBs, we reckon that, should an add-in board partner wish, the Radeon HD 6870's PCB could be shortened to 9in." -Hexus.net

Im hoping the 6950 is the same length as thats the card I really want








Really wanna get rid of the 4850 Xfire, seems to cause more problems than its worth.


Sell your 4850s and your Gigabyte board get a MSI 890FX-GD70 and a 5870. Throw that 5870 in the top slot. No mods and you'll own just about everything available on the market right now.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Sell your 4850s and your Gigabyte board get a MSI 890FX-GD70 and a 5870. Throw that 5870 in the top slot. No mods and you'll own just about everything available on the market right now.


A little extreme








But a good suggestion should the 6950/6970 end up being a bit long.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


A little extreme








But a good suggestion should the 6950/6970 end up being a bit long.











My point is the longest cards can fit into the Scout without modification if you use the right gear. I know for a fact you can fit a 5870 with a MSI 790FX/890FX-GD70 with no mods









And according to Brisleep the EVGA Classifieds top PCIe slot will accomplish the same result.


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YoursTruly*


Hmm, So has anyone modded their Case so as to have a H50 or H70 with 1 fan and the radiator on the outside of the case with the 2nd fan on the inside?


i done it like this:

FAN<-SHROUD<-CASE<-RADIATOR<-SHROUD<-FAN


----------



## Shadow of Intent

thanks









Ill keep it in mind as the MSI board is a little expensive over here atm.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks for showing our new guys how its done Rockr. You are the Genchiest.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue Process* 
Mine.









Phone pic fails, I did what I could in PShop.


























































































Awesome KickButt and take names RIG! 4000MHz With Tri-fire 5850's!









Very nice clean build! Congrats!


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ukulele* 
Hey guys, i would like to join your club!
I got my Scout a few days ago and since i have it, i read all these pages here, finding a lot of usefull things









Well this is the first computer i really put together by my own and there are a few changes i still have to do, but here it is:






















































Very nice Scout! Welcome aboard! Nice mode on the Stealth optical drive! Stealth! I like saying that.
What is that HSF your are using? Dude fill the Sig rig out! Go to the top of page and click on User CP


----------



## Mongol

Well, it looks like 'zomg classified 3' is looking more and more like an epic fail. I guess size really does matter...just 3/4" makes a world of difference. It would take complete dissassembly of the case, removal of both drive cages, and rerouting cables in a way that would equal pushing a Hummvee uphill with both arms tied behind your back.

Ahh well...I may have to buy a new case for Mr. EVGA...doesn't mean I'm not going to try, but I hath bitten moreth than my Scouteth can chew. The new 600T looks kinda rad...and it just screams 'put a window on me!' Unless I can lengthen the Scout by 3"......


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Well, it looks like 'zomg classified 3' is looking more and more like an epic fail. I guess size really does matter...just 3/4" makes a world of difference. It would take complete dissassembly of the case, removal of both drive cages, and rerouting cables in a way that would equal pushing a Hummvee uphill with both arms tied behind your back.

Ahh well...I may have to buy a new case for Mr. EVGA...doesn't mean I'm not going to try, but I hath bitten moreth than my Scouteth can chew. The new 600T looks kinda rad...and it just screams 'put a window on me!' Unless I can lengthen the Scout by 3"......

just send it over my way and ill make it fit









spin the 5.25 rack sideways to open out the side and the hdd rack too then fab up a new motherboard tray and all that... give me a month and a hundred bucks and its done

seriously though... that's too bad... the mobo would look SEXY in this case...


----------



## Mongol

It would have been sexy.
I'm not about to blast TAPS at 120db just yet!

It's now come down to "Theirs not to reason why. Theirs but to do and OR die."









I know it's not the place for it, but CURRAHEE!!!!

*sound of m1 carbines popping over the scream of a dremel diamond wheel slicing into steel*


----------



## Rogue Process

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Awesome KickButt and take names RIG! 4000MHz With Tri-fire 5850's!









Very nice clean build! Congrats!









Thanks, it was a fun one! Really like the case.


----------



## Bradey

hey guys,
you don't need the top slot mobo for a 5870
it fits on the second, see










btw this is my rig

more pics
http://www.overclock.net/10898290-post13497.html


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


hey guys,
you don't need the top slot mobo for a 5870
it fits on the second, see










btw this is my rig

more pics
http://www.overclock.net/10898290-post13497.html


Nice









I really wish AMD would stop with the mile long cards lol
We don't all have full tower cases ya know, some of us have tiny bedrooms XD


----------



## YoursTruly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


i done it like this:

FAN<-SHROUD<-CASE<-RADIATOR<-SHROUD<-FAN






Sexy Beast! So whats the point of the extra fan shrouds on there?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


GENTLEMEN (and ladies?) BEHOLD! THE NEWEST TRUE WATER COOLED SCOUT



















check the work log in my sig for more on this










EPIC D:

hey.....how is the AX850 ??

I want to get the 750 one

its true that are loud ?? Im a silence freak in my rig xD


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YoursTruly* 
Sexy Beast! So whats the point of the extra fan shrouds on there?

The fan shrouds allow for better airflow without dead spots where the fan hub is. This is especially important with fans that have large center hubs and/or heatsinks or radiators that have dense fins and cores. Makes for better cooling.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
GENTLEMEN (and ladies?) BEHOLD! THE NEWEST TRUE WATER COOLED SCOUT



















check the work log in my sig for more on this

















nuf said


----------



## GTR Mclaren

A video of my Scout

  
 You Tube  



 
 I miss my green led fans :/


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


My point is the longest cards can fit into the Scout without modification if you use the right gear. I know for a fact you can fit a 5870 with a MSI 790FX/890FX-GD70 with no mods









And according to Brisleep the EVGA Classifieds top PCIe slot will accomplish the same result.


Man my Video Card looks Sweeet in your system!
! 
Yep, Classies Rock! You do need deep pockets though, all the extra gold & copper doesn't come cheap! Or maybe shallow pockets with a few big bills? Plus I hear they're as addictive as SSD's, once you have one, every other board looks punkish.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Thanks for showing our new guys how its done Rockr. You are the Genchiest.


Where do you get these words Boss?? If you lived in California I wouldn't ask but in 'Bama??

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


just send it over my way and ill make it fit









spin the 5.25 rack sideways to open out the side and the hdd rack too then fab up a new motherboard tray and all that... give me a month and a hundred bucks and its done

seriously though... that's too bad... the mobo would look SEXY in this case...


Just a minor mod here & there. NP, right?









Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


It would have been sexy. 
I'm not about to blast TAPS at 120db just yet!

It's now come down to "Theirs not to reason why. Theirs but to do and OR die."









I know it's not the place for it, but CURRAHEE!!!!

*sound of m1 carbines popping over the scream of a dremel diamond wheel slicing into steel*


Ok, where have you heard that sound? That's a very apt way of describing an M1, my favorite sniper weapon BTW.









*Edit:* The big reason for posting!! You all should sign up for this, free ride in a jet fighter!! Evga, of course! If you don't black out at 4G, I'll call you Sir the rest of your life! 
http://www.evga.com/articles/00582/


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Man my Video Card looks Sweeet in your system!
!


OH NO! My card now. After running awhile I took it back out and gently held it in my arms and gave a sweet little kiss and whispered softly to it '' you have new daddy now, I love you"


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


OH NO! My card now. After running awhile I took it back out and gently held it in my arms and gave a sweet little kiss and whispered softly to it '' you have new daddy now, I love you"










You know what? I totally believe you!!


----------



## GoodInk

Well my Scout just doesn't look the same with my old hardware in it


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Well my Scout just doesn't look the same with my old hardware in it










It's still purty to us


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, where have you heard that sound? That's a very apt way of describing an M1, my favorite sniper weapon BTW.










That's classified. LOL.

I kid. Military history...watching countless specials on WWII-era battles/warfare/weaponology. M1's had that distinctive 'pop' that set them apart from most other rifles in their time. (I can watch the Military channel day-in and day-out)

...and the sound of the Garand if you unlocked it in Bad Company 2. It's amazing how they got the sound so accurate.


----------



## gwpjr

Speaking of video cards: did anyone happen to notice the quiet launch of the new Radeon 6850 and 6870s yesterday? I was on NewEgg yesterday and noticed the different manufacturers versions popping up all day. The new cards appear to be essentially lower power versions of the 5800 series, although with a tiny bit less performance.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


Speaking of video cards: did anyone happen to notice the quiet launch of the new Radeon 6850 and 6870s yesterday? I was on NewEgg yesterday and noticed the different manufacturers versions popping up all day. The new cards appear to be essentially lower power versions of the 5800 series, although with a tiny bit less performance.


They arnt meant to replace the 5800 series, amd for some reason changed the naming scheme for this series so the 6870 actually is meant to replace the 5770. The 6870 actually performs a bit better than the 5850 but for the same price so its great card atm. The true succesors to the 58xx series are the 6950 and the 6970 which should come out sometime mid-november.


----------



## Rockr69

For those of you who might be thinking about about building a budget system and are undecided on the case, take a look at this, the CM 430 Elite. Large enough to fit a 5970 and @ only $50!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
EPIC D:

hey.....how is the AX850 ??

I want to get the 750 one

its true that are loud ?? Im a silence freak in my rig xD

ty









the PSU is near silent. the fan is a low speed and when i was running it all ouf of the case i couldn't hear it at all

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 







nuf said

;o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Just a minor mod here & there. NP, right?









Ok, where have you heard that sound? That's a very apt way of describing an M1, my favorite sniper weapon BTW.









*Edit:* The big reason for posting!! You all should sign up for this, free ride in a jet fighter!! Evga, of course! If you don't black out at 4G, I'll call you Sir the rest of your life!
http://www.evga.com/articles/00582/

yep. just a small one









im a big fan of the tactical M14s they are using now (M-21 for COD nerds) sure they are based off the M1 platform but the changes were good ones









EPIC. signing up RIGHT NOW


----------



## Mongol

Side window completely off...I mean, there's barely any metal on the side panel..lol.
Full window mod will be born this weekend.







Possibly Monday since I may be painting....

shh!









Unfortunately, the EVGA is finding a new home...in an 800D. Bah. LOL. Running out of room here.


----------



## Striker36

so i just caved and picked up Metro 2033.... any of you guys played it?

im DLing right now. ill let you guys know what i think in a week or so if any one is interested but isint sure about it


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


They arnt meant to replace the 5800 series, amd for some reason changed the naming scheme for this series so the 6870 actually is meant to replace the 5770. The 6870 actually performs a bit better than the 5850 but for the same price so its great card atm. The true succesors to the 58xx series are the 6950 and the 6970 which should come out sometime mid-november.


I heard the same thing from a few other people. The strange part is that this series uses the full 256bit bandwidth. The few reviews I've seen put the 6850 just a tad ahead of the 5830, but given that it only has one 6-pin power header it has to be quite a bit more power friendly, not to mention just a little cheaper. It almost makes me wish that I'd waited another month before I bought mine. Can't wait to see what comes out of the higher series.


----------



## hyujmn

The best part of the 6850/6870 is its scalability. A single 6870 is often quite a bit less powerful than a single 5870, but when Crossfired, dual 6870's outshine dual 5870's by a few FPS in each game. These 6870's look like great little cards. In a few games and benchmarks, they eclipse a 5970.

And I downloaded Metro 2033 but honestly, haven't touched it once. I heard it's not bad, though.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so i just caved and picked up Metro 2033.... any of you guys played it?

im DLing right now. ill let you guys know what i think in a week or so if any one is interested but isint sure about it


No I just reinstalled Crysis with my Chrossfie 5770s and loving the results.. It always looked great and the game play is so nice.. I like me some shootin..


----------



## Rockr69

Hey E, did Walt call you?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so i just caved and picked up Metro 2033.... any of you guys played it?

im DLing right now. ill let you guys know what i think in a week or so if any one is interested but isint sure about it


I played it, I thought it was a good game. Great story, paced nicely, not too short or long, and great graphics too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hey E, did Walt call you?


Not yet. What is taking him so long.. I have been waiting on that call all weekend....


----------



## Striker36

so i just finished Metro 2033... its INTENSE.

my GFs dad has the book the game is based on and he has bee playing through it (the russian release of the game) and he told me yesterday when i was droping off Jina that the game actually follows the book quite well. the book is by a russian author and i cant read russian yet







so ill have to take his word on that but yea. worth playing once at the least...

now to go find a good translation of the book..... this may be difficult...


----------



## Enigma8750

I think Google is doing that book thing with translations on the site.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Side window completely off...I mean, there's barely any metal on the side panel..lol.
Full window mod will be born this weekend.







Possibly Monday since I may be painting....

shh!









Unfortunately, the EVGA is finding a new home...in an 800D. Bah. LOL. Running out of room here.

That Corsair Case is so Sweet.


----------



## Striker36

oh and i just remembered an easteregg in Metro 2033







in one level where you ride in the bottom of a rail car the book is in a dark corner infront of you fo rlike 4 mins


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Well my Scout just doesn't look the same with my old hardware in it










I love your scout GoodInk.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. I'm gonna go play some more Crysis.. I have been building a custom for a friend this weekend... Here are some pics of it.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay.. I'm gonna go play some more Crysis.. I have been building a custom for a friend this weekend... Here are some pics of it.


No pics?


----------



## Enigma8750

Sorry... Here it is..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


No pics?


he usualy adds stuff after...

like the Pink floyd thing a few pages back... every time i refreshed another video was up. i thought i was going


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Sorry... Here it is..


HOLD FRIEND! Doth I detect a MSI board in yon machine?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I love your scout GoodInk.









Well I know you are going to be happy that I have the CM 3-4 drive bay adapter back in it. I do like the way the GPU fan looks. It's a Zotac Amp 8800GT, it has a orange LED in it, and with the lighting in the case it looks like its glowing. To bad you have to stand on your head to see it, lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

I Was Inspired by a friend of mine Dan.. He Got me hot on that Black board and that color scheme.. His looks great and works fine so I desided to make the plunge. the only thing is that BFG PSU I got for Free. It has capacitor buzz bad on load so I bought a Xiggy 400 PSU. The Build is only pulling 265 watts so I should be okay. I never have used that small of a psu but I have a budget to stand by and the Xiggy was on sale for 37.00 shipped.. So I got it.


----------



## Enigma8750

ohh.. That is soo Wicked Awesome. You are gonna freak out all those Honduran girls that come over..


----------



## Rockr69

What model is that board and what are your thoughts on the K62?


----------



## Rockr69

Nevermind onthe board I found it, but how about that Lancool?


----------



## PapaSmurf

What board did you use on that build E?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so i just finished Metro 2033... its INTENSE.

my GFs dad has the book the game is based on and he has bee playing through it (the russian release of the game) and he told me yesterday when i was droping off Jina that the game actually follows the book quite well. the book is by a russian author and i cant read russian yet







so ill have to take his word on that but yea. worth playing once at the least...

now to go find a good translation of the book..... this may be difficult...

Dang you burned through that, wait you can't play games until the Reactor is done. By the way, I'm pretty sure you can fit a normal sized 240 on top, but it will have to be offset to the side panel. Then if you use a grill on the top of the case, you could center that. Once I get my kit in I will be sizing it up to see if it is possible. If it can be done, I'll be using this grill with some mesh under it to hide the fact that the fans are centered not under it.


----------



## Rockr69

He used this stuff http://www.overclock.net/11110882-post9.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
What model is that board and what are your thoughts on the K62?


First off I love the bare assed tinkerbell with the guitar.. That is gonna make me dream in Technicolor.









The board is
MSI 790XT-G45 AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard

AMD Phenom 9850 Black Edition 2.5GHz Socket AM2+ 125W Quad-Core overclocked to 2.8 for now.

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s

OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop

My thoughts on the case is it is bigger than the Scout for Graphics cards. A whole 290 mm from back to drive bays.
The case [LIAN LI Lancool PC-K58W Black 0.8 mm SECC, Plastic + Mesh ATX Mid Tower Computer Case] is steel and ridgid but not as portable as the Scout.









It has a filter at the bottom, but the 140 fan in the front did not come with lights.. I had to use my old Scout fan for the front fan.
The top and a place for 2 140 mm Fans and the back 120 is strong.
The panel insides or the case was not painted of course and you know how great those Slot Card holders are. Everything in lian li is rubber coated for sound damping on the fans and the front and top are just Snap on quick and fast. the fit of everything is very well engineered but I prefer the Aluminum Lian Li. A Steel Lian Li just doesn't feel right. The LEDs will blind you and I bought a set of automotive LED strips at Advance Auto Parts for the interior lighting since I wanted to go low wattage. Probably pulling about 2 watts max. This case did not come with the Standard Standoff Tool that Lian Li usually provides.
Overall.. Cheap price.. but worth every penny.

But the K62 has too big of a window.. Too much exposure for me.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. It looks like he posted that right after I looked at it. Story of my life.


----------



## baldo_1013

got a 600T







scout goes to my wife









sli inside the scout










sli inside the 600T


----------



## Enigma8750

That is a gorgeous case.. Corsair I see. Didn't know about that model ... Love the lines.. I would have to mod it though. Too much stuff to play with.. Oh btw the Scout is still in the family so you can't leave us..

No side window.. Time to break out the Dremel..

I love this control panel.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


got a 600T







scout goes to my wife









sli inside the scout










sli inside the 600T





























I love it and this will be my next case if I can fit that second 240 rad in the front.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That is a gorgeous case.. Corsair I see. Didn't know about that model ... Love the lines.. I would have to mod it though. Too much stuff to play with.. Oh btw the Scout is still in the family so you can't leave us..


Plus once a Scout always a Scout


----------



## Rockr69

When I first saw the 600T I thought that sure resembles a Sniper ALOT with different features. Nice case though and as always your builds are exquisite.


----------



## Enigma8750

Baldo's scout was the best in show... So clean and He took such nice pictures of it.


----------



## baldo_1013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That is a gorgeous case.. Corsair I see. Didn't know about that model ... Love the lines.. I would have to mod it though. Too much stuff to play with.. Oh btw the Scout is still in the family so you can't leave us..

my scout ain't going anywhere!!







love the scout!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
my scout ain't going anywhere!!







love the scout!!!

Thanks Baldo.. I hate doing paper work









Yea Rockr69... That does resemble the Sniper.. Big time


----------



## sugiik

excuse me, wanna ask what the proper fan setup for this scout...

i got 1 top,1 rear,[email protected] side as exhaust~

2 front as intake...

any more ideas for better setup ?
for ibt and prime reach 81-84 full load with ht on with my current OC~


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugiik* 
excuse me, wanna ask what the proper fan setup for this scout...

i got 1 top,1 rear,[email protected] side as exhaust~

2 front as intake...

any more ideas for better setup ?
for ibt and prime reach 81-84 full load with ht on with my current OC~

the fans seam be different for most scouts,
see what temps you got, then try swapping the bottom side fan, then both fans on the side

the front are intake
the rear,top are exhaust


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugiik* 
excuse me, wanna ask what the proper fan setup for this scout...

i got 1 top,1 rear,[email protected] side as exhaust~

2 front as intake...

any more ideas for better setup ?
for ibt and prime reach 81-84 full load with ht on with my current OC~

What are your ambient temps? And I'm guessing one of the 2 front fans are in the 5.25" drive bays as an intake? The side fans could be blowing hot air up to the CPU area.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Dang you burned through that, wait you can't play games until the Reactor is done. By the way, I'm pretty sure you can fit a normal sized 240 on top, but it will have to be offset to the side panel. Then if you use a grill on the top of the case, you could center that. Once I get my kit in I will be sizing it up to see if it is possible. If it can be done, I'll be using this grill with some mesh under it to hide the fact that the fans are centered not under it.










i actually DID play it on the reactor














. i have all the parts stuffed in the box with a couple wires swapped out till i finish sleeving them and get some more money to burn... but yea its running...

and the load screens were like 1.4 seconds each... i love that SSD

im assuming you saw my thread over on the WC section? i cant really have a 240 up top and still have the handle and stuff... i thought abut that already..... the best i can do is a fat 120 in the back if i DO decide to WC the GPUs... but its looking like thats not going to happen...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baldo_1013* 
my scout ain't going anywhere!!







love the scout!!!

GOOD... yours is a sexy scout....


----------



## Mongol

Blah. Monday. Haven't even finished anything I planned on (was helping sis and her hubby move to a new home)

Metro 2033 is just win. I haven't spent enough time with it...actually, not more than 10 minutes. LOL

Also, 800D = soul brudda too beaucoup.
*that's what she said

And that doesn't mean the Scout is going anywhere.


----------



## GoodInk

The 800D= no shipping to APO addresses


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
im assuming you saw my thread over on the WC section? i cant really have a 240 up top and still have the handle and stuff... i thought abut that already..... the best i can do is a fat 120 in the back if i DO decide to WC the GPUs... but its looking like thats not going to happen...

I forgot, you have a DVD drive in the top bay.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugiik* 
excuse me, wanna ask what the proper fan setup for this scout...

i got 1 top,1 rear,[email protected] side as exhaust~

2 front as intake...

any more ideas for better setup ?
for ibt and prime reach 81-84 full load with ht on with my current OC~

I would make those two side fans pushing air against the board and creating more of a positive pressure in the case to push the hot air out faster.


----------



## Bradey

with my 5770 i had the coolest temps with the bottom fas a exhaust and the top as intake i did have my gpu in the middle of the board so it created a barrier.

i had the egg shape


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
oh and i just remembered an easteregg in Metro 2033







in one level where you ride in the bottom of a rail car the book is in a dark corner infront of you fo rlike 4 mins

You finsihed it?? How many hours did it last?







Seems like you just got it a few days ago? Clee said it was visually stunning but not much of a story, what's your take on it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Sorry... Here it is..

Awesome E, just awesome!


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Bri.. that 939 3500 went out in the mail around 11:00 am my time Monday the 25th.
It went out by USPS so it may be a couple of days.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
You finsihed it?? How many hours did it last?







Seems like you just got it a few days ago? Clee said it was visually stunning but not much of a story, what's your take on it?

Awesome E, just awesome!









i got it on friday installed it on saturday (steam download but i got throttled HARD this month as i hit my cap lol) and played all day sunday.

on hard mode it took me about 10 hours

i LOVE that game.... the story is one that you will eather love or not like but im a distobia/science fiction/apocalypse nerd so i would like it...

but seriously its worth playing once at least... ill probably play it again in a couple weeks as my head is still spinning from it lol

striker rating



































5 thumbs up (of 5)
where as Mafia 2 gets





















3.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of Active members.
Please ignore if you have already completed it.*


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gang!!
Here's something I should know, probably did know but forgot by now & can't seem to find it in the control panels resourses.

I have four copies of the Win7 pro upgrade. I want to give one to a friend but I don't know which ones I have installed and which on isn't installed. Does anyone know a way to find out?









TIA,
Bri..........


----------



## H969

It is only the key that matters.


----------



## GoodInk

Download SIW, you can get the key with that, and a lot more.

http://www.gtopala.com/


----------



## H969

It is one key for all 4 copy? right Just install and use the key
Edit: You lost the key? Sorry, then follow GoodInk advice. I miss understood


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Download SIW, you can get the key with that, and a lot more.

http://www.gtopala.com/


That works pretty good


----------



## Striker36

im worried about my baby right now... i think im losing one of my video cards or the lowest slot on my motherboard....

i lost a GPU wile playing Metro about 15 mins ago and restarted 3 times before it found it again and then i moved it up to the top slot and it found it right away...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im worried about my baby right now... i think im losing one of my video cards or the lowest slot on my motherboard....

i lost a GPU wile playing Metro about 15 mins ago and restarted 3 times before it found it again and then i moved it up to the top slot and it found it right away...


It might have not been seated very well or a driver thing. I had problems with one of mine once, I had to re install the drivers to get it back.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That works pretty good


Did you get any good passwords?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im worried about my baby right now... i think im losing one of my video cards or the lowest slot on my motherboard....

i lost a GPU wile playing Metro about 15 mins ago and restarted 3 times before it found it again and then i moved it up to the top slot and it found it right away...


It could have not been seated correctly.. 9 times out of 10 its just a connection problem.


----------



## Phyxers

Hello guys! I've had my Scout for about a year now and have finally decided to go ahead and paint it and go for a white and black theme. But I was wondering if you guys had any recommendations for replacing the stock fans. I'm looking at the 120mm wht/blk Sharkoon fans for rear and side fans, and the wht/blk 140mm NZXT fans for top and front fans. I'm trying to stay consistent with the theme but would rather have performance over aesthetics. Thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

A white black Camo job would look great....


----------



## Phyxers

I'm tempted to start my paint job all over again....


----------



## Enigma8750

I am very glad you liked it. Check Youtube for Winter Camo painting methods. Do the easiest.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phyxers*


Hello guys! I've had my Scout for about a year now and have finally decided to go ahead and paint it and go for a white and black theme. But I was wondering if you guys had any recommendations for replacing the stock fans. I'm looking at the 120mm wht/blk Sharkoon fans for rear and side fans, and the wht/blk 140mm NZXT fans for top and front fans. I'm trying to stay consistent with the theme but would rather have performance over aesthetics. Thanks.


Make your Scout look like that 458!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


A white black Camo job would look great....


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Download SIW, you can get the key with that, and a lot more.

http://www.gtopala.com/


Hey! Thanks Guys!
Just on thing. How do I find what I'm looking for?
Or maybe it should be what am I looking for?

Is it the Key? Like inside the box it says: Product Key, there's 5 groups of 5 alpha numerical things you know. I had that a minute ago in the program but now I can't find it again.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey! Thanks Guys!
Just on thing. How do I find what I'm looking for?
Or maybe it should be what am I looking for?

Is it the Key? Like inside the box it says: Product Key, there's 5 groups of 5 alpha numerical things you know. I had that a minute ago in the program but now I can't find it again.










it's under licenses: Windows Product Key


----------



## Rockr69

Things have been a little stuffy round here so I thougth I'd liven things up a bit.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow.. Nice Entertainment.. Great fun..


----------



## Striker36

do you think white LEDs would ruin the feel that the green glow from the fans gives at the top of the mobo?










i was thinking that i could use 2 strips, one in the back and one across the top to light the mobo/video cards but i think at the top it would be too much, but im not sure... what do you guys think?

maybe just one strip at the bottom?


----------



## Haleskater

Love it rocker69


----------



## Enigma8750

I love Big Fat Willies new chrome look on the Window tacks..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


do you think white LEDs would ruin the feel that the green glow from the fans gives at the top of the mobo?










i was thinking that i could use 2 strips, one in the back and one across the top to light the mobo/video cards but i think at the top it would be too much, but im not sure... what do you guys think?

maybe just one strip at the bottom?


Actually since you have some red already I would go with the red die to accent the red on the Mobo.


----------



## Striker36

i think red would make it turn orange... like right what is shining on the back of the video card. ill try white and if its too much ill find some way to make it work. im my work log i already mentioned making a diffuser for the strip i have coming


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
do you think white LEDs would ruin the feel that the green glow from the fans gives at the top of the mobo?










i was thinking that i could use 2 strips, one in the back and one across the top to light the mobo/video cards but i think at the top it would be too much, but im not sure... what do you guys think?

maybe just one strip at the bottom?

I think given you're a sci-fi techno geek and the name of your build is the reactor, we don't know what kind of reactor. Maybe it's some kind of alien tech? I'd go with more green and no dye in lines. Let the red E of the board be unique like the heart of some malevolent force hell bent on the destruction of goodness. White is pure and clean. The green you're already using is dangerous looking like Mr.Yuk!. Remember him? Go with more green. I gotta a fever and the prescription is more green!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I think given you're a sci-fi techno geek and the name of your build is the reactor, we don't know what kind of reactor. *Maybe it's some kind of alien tech?* I'd go with more green and no dye in lines. Let the red E of the board be unique like the heart of some malevolent force hell bent on the destruction of goodness. White is pure and clean. The green you're already using is dangerous looking like Mr.Yuk!. Remember him? Go with more green. I gotta a fever and the prescription is more green!









im impressed... your the first person to jump to what i was thinking when the project was conceived









this Mr. Yuk?

ill think about it... maybe ill stick my last fan in and see what it looks like.... idk im still up in the air about the lights. but im pretty sure that Red is out.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Here Comes The Mummies! Never heard of them. Those guys are cool!

That cheered me up. Felt the need to return the favor.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASg_h9j-BPc&feature=related












Amish boys who never returned from the Devil's Playground!


----------



## GoodInk

I agree with Rocker, flood it with green light so everything has a tint of green but the red E glowing in the background, that would look good and fit the name.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 







im impressed... your the first person to jump to what i was thinking when the project was conceived









this Mr. Yuk?

ill think about it... maybe ill stick my last fan in and see what it looks like.... idk im still up in the air about the lights. but im pretty sure that Red is out.

Yeah no red. Stay wiht the Tommy Knocker green.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

So I've decided that if the 6950 is too long for the scout then I'll remove the HDD cage from it.

Reason: Cost.

Cheapest Mobo I found with a top pci slot - Â£119.99

2 x Akasa 2.5/3.5 - 5.25 drive bay adapter - Â£11.98








Simple really

Anyway I wanted to ask for a bit of advice on removing the HDD cage. Ive located 8 rivets that need to be drilled out and the bottom 4 seem easy enough as they are on the bottom of the case however the other 4 are at the bottom of the 5.25 drive bay.

They seem a little awkward to get to and I was wondering what the best way of removing them would be, Im only guessing at the moment because all my gear is still in the system so Im not sure on how much space I have to work with once the case is empty. If i actually removed everything I think id have enough space to drill them out from the side facing the inside of the case.

Maybe I need a small drill lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


So I've decided that if the 6950 is too long for the scout then I'll remove the HDD cage from it.

Reason: Cost.

Cheapest Mobo I found with a top pci slot - Â£119.99

2 x Akasa 2.5/3.5 - 5.25 drive bay adapter - Â£11.98








Simple really

Anyway I wanted to ask for a bit of advice on removing the HDD cage. Ive located 8 rivets that need to be drilled out and the bottom 4 seem easy enough as they are on the bottom of the case however the other 4 are at the bottom of the 5.25 drive bay.

They seem a little awkward to get to and I was wondering what the best way of removing them would be, Im only guessing at the moment because all my gear is still in the system so Im not sure on how much space I have to work with once the case is empty. If i actually removed everything I think id have enough space to drill them out from the side facing the inside of the case.

Maybe I need a small drill lol


A dremel with a flex shaft


----------



## Simplexity

Alright guys, I don't know wether I am going off topic here, but my question is about the Scout, and wether my build will fit in.
Judging by the posted specs, it seems it will, but this is just to be absolutely sure.

Case: Scout
Mobo: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
RAM: Kingston 4GB HyperX DDR3-1600 CL9 kit
PSU: OCZ Fatal1ty 750W Modular
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 1GB *(Crossfired)*
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition
CPU cooler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B

If you guys could do me a massive favour, and tell me wether this would fit, I'd be the happiest kid in the world. Because I really want to get the Scout









Thanks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simplexity*


Alright guys, I don't know wether I am going off topic here, but my question is about the Scout, and wether my build will fit in.
Judging by the posted specs, it seems it will, but this is just to be absolutely sure.

Case: Scout
Mobo: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
RAM: Kingston 4GB HyperX DDR3-1600 CL9 kit
PSU: OCZ Fatal1ty 750W Modular
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 1GB *(Crossfired)*
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition
CPU cooler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B

If you guys could do me a massive favour, and tell me wether this would fit, I'd be the happiest kid in the world. Because I really want to get the Scout









Thanks


From what I can gather all of your picked out hardware will definitely fit. You may have to position the Mugen in a bottom to top config to clear the top fan in the Scout, but everything else will fit. I do recommend going with XFX on your 6870s, because of the lifetime warranty. Sapphire is only three years. Other than that get that Scout built and report back here with pics so we can add you to the roster. Happy building


----------



## Simplexity

So what you are saying is that I should flip the Mugen 90 degrees ? 
And thanks for helping me out ;D I really appreciate it. 
One more question tho, say I was about to get a Prolimatech Megahalems, with a Scythe Slipstream fan. Would that fit aswell ? :0
Anyways, I don't really need the lifetime warranty, since in three years I have upgraded again







Besides, I've never been dissapointed by Sapphire.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simplexity*


So what you are saying is that I should flip the Mugen 90 degrees ? 
And thanks for helping me out ;D I really appreciate it. 
One more question tho, say I was about to get a Prolimatech Megahalems, with a Scythe Slipstream fan. Would that fit aswell ? :0
Anyways, I don't really need the lifetime warranty, since in three years I have upgraded again







Besides, I've never been dissapointed by Sapphire.


What I'm saying is I'm not sure if it'll fit in a east/west orientation without hitting the top fan. The only thing I know for sure is the manual states not exceed 169mm in cooler height as it will hit the side panel. As for the Prolimatechs I have no clue. I use a H50 with very good results, so I don't have any experience with ''air cooling'' the Scout.

In regards to your Sapphire loyalty, I can respect you reasons. I'm an XFX, MSI and GSKill fanboy for the very same reason you listed. They all just work. Though I did have trouble with my first 790FX-GD70, The second one has been rock solid.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


What I'm saying is I'm not sure if it'll fit in a east/west orientation without hitting the top fan. The only thing I know for sure is the manual states not exceed 169mm in cooler height as it will hit the side panel. As for the Prolimatechs I have no clue. I use a H50 with very good results, so I don't have any experience with ''air cooling'' the Scout.

In regards to your Sapphire loyalty, I can respect you reasons. I'm an XFX, MSI and GSKill fanboy for the very same reason you listed. They all just work. Though I did have trouble with my first 790FX-GD70, The second one has been rock solid.


and im an EVGA fanboy..... but thats more because they make sexy stuff







:

i personally will never buy another XFX product again as when a 5770 i stuffed in a build for a friend died it took them 5 weeks to get back to me about an RMA then 5 MONTHS to get me a replacement card and that was only after making threats about going to the BBB and posting bad stuff on every sight i frequent. but in their defense that is the first product of theirs that i have had a problem with of the dozens i have owned/used

you can see my love for EVGA in the reactor....

and now that i flashed all 3 BIOS(s?) my second card is working again and all is well with the world









well mine at least


----------



## Rockr69

Ok folks I said when I bought my CM Excalibur fan I'd let you know how it did. Well....it's loud. Not in the whiny bearing kind of loud. More like moving a buttload of air kinda loud. Since AMD overdrive fan control seems not to work in WIN7 64, I set the fan speed at 75% in BIOS. I'm using the fan in a P/P config with the Corsair fan on my H50. I also changed the TIM to AC MX3. That stuff has a PITA learning curve, but I got it. At 75% the Exclibur is turning only 50 or so RPM more than the Cosair and the noise level is quite acceptable. My CPU temp while running my CPU core unlocked as a quad with stock speeds(3.1Ghz) is a frosty 24c in a 22c room. Using Intel Burn Test on maximum torture settings the temp tops out at 50c.

The fan looks kick ass, can be completely disassembled for cleaning with no tools and performs well without being noisy. I'd say it's worth the $18.

One note though. While running at full speed with the H50 my temps went up. I assume this is due to cavitation much like a boat prop will cavitate by turning so fast it can't grip the water so it basically spins out. I think that's what the Excalibur was diong at full revs. I can only surmise this because it was up against the H50. I have not tried the fan in a case mounted config and probably won't until I order more.


----------



## Striker36

any pictures Rocker?

i wonder what a shroud would do for it as your probably right about the cavitation thing? what if you used it as the pull fan?


----------



## Mongol

Well...back from a hiatus. ugh.

Full window mod is almost complete. Off to grab some uchannel and see how it looks...may actually scrap the uchannel and use a rubberized paint.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Ok folks I said when I bought my CM Excalibur fan I'd let you know how it did. Well....it's loud. Not in the whiny bearing kind of loud. More like moving a buttload of air kinda loud. Since AMD overdrive fan control seems not to work in WIN7 64, I set the fan speed at 75% in BIOS. I'm using the fan in a P/P config with the Corsair fan on my H50. I also changed the TIM to AC MX3. That stuff has a PITA learning curve, but I got it. At 75% the Exclibur is turning only 50 or so RPM more than the Cosair and the noise level is quite acceptable. My CPU temp while running my CPU core unlocked as a quad with stock speeds(3.1Ghz) is a frosty 24c in a 22c room. Using Intel Burn Test on maximum torture settings the temp tops out at 50c.

The fan looks kick ass, can be completely disassembled for cleaning with no tools and performs well without being noisy. I'd say it's worth the $18.

One note though. While running at full speed with the H50 my temps went up. I assume this is due to cavitation much like a boat prop will cavitate by turning so fast it can't grip the water so it basically spins out. I think that's what the Excalibur was diong at full revs. I can only surmise this because it was up against the H50. I have not tried the fan in a case mounted config and probably won't until I order more.

I notice a same problem with my Excalibur.. I was blaming it on the whole that are in the side walls of the Fan Structure. Air goes to the path of least resistance type thing.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
any pictures Rocker?

i wonder what a shroud would do for it as your probably right about the cavitation thing? what if you used it as the pull fan?

I'm afraid to post pics, because The Sentinel has become so beautiful just gazing upon it may strike some of the weaker members and guests blind, speechless, dead or a combination of the three







JK I'll get some up when I'm done testing. I did try it as a pull fan with the same results. At full revs I believe the air was moving too fast for proper heat exchange. As soon I reduced RPM to 75% temps dropped right back down. Right now I'm OCd to 3.8Ghz @ 1.48v and I'm @ a respectable 28c. Ambient temp is unchanged @ 22c. I want to buy more, but I just don't see the point. All other fans are stock with the exception of the Corsair H50 fan and I have a Rocketfish 120mm paired up with my stock rear fan in P/P wind tunnel thingie, kinda like yours only without any sides or top, in the 5.25'' bay. The Scout is getting it done so well that by using a custom fan control curve in MSI Afterburner my 5870 is idling @ 32c! OOHRAH!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I notice a same problem with my Excalibur.. I was blaming it on the whole that are in the side walls of the Fan Structure. Air goes to the path of least resistance type thing.

I love the fan. I love everything about it. It probably works really excellent as a case fan and the next build is going to be completely stealth (no lights) with all Excaliburs.


----------



## Rockr69

Pics as promised. I repainted my false floor and HDD cover, the stripes were clashing with my new OCN window sticker and I painted in the '' ATI Radeon" logo and stripe on the 5870.


----------



## Enigma8750

ohh man that looks soooo Sweet.. Great looks Rocker.


----------



## hyujmn

Absolutely sick, Rockr.

Damn.


----------



## Rockr69

Awwww...Thanks guys.


----------



## Striker36

that video card looks like a million times better that way. i wonder why they didn't put like a vinyl sticker in their to begin with?

what happens if you wrap a piece of tape around the new fan to plug the holes? (just being curious here)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
that video card looks like a million times better that way. i wonder why they didn't put like a vinyl sticker in their to begin with?

Thanks. I did the same thing to my 5770 when I had it. It looks so tiny to me now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
what happens if you wrap a piece of tape around the new fan to plug the holes? (just being curious here)

I'm pretty sure it would hurt the performance. In every test review I've seen of the Excalibur it spanked everything it went up against except the 4000+RPM server fans, but who wants a howling machine? I don't. I like that I can run it less than full speed and get mind blowing performance out of it. It's right on the edge of being noisy enough for me not to use it. So it's a big fat win to me.


----------



## Striker36

hey guys! i have been nominated again for MOTM (mod of the month) and im letting it go this month as im nearing completion and we needed more options this month.

you should all go vote for me right HERE!


----------



## Mongol

I highly...no wait, absitively posilutely recommend this:










to anyone that wants possibly the most precise and comfortable mouse I have ever touched in my entire life.

It's amazing really..I feel like it's about to come to life and gnaw on my hand.


----------



## YangerD

That mouse looks ridiculous..... in a bad way.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
I highly...no wait, absitively posilutely recommend this:










to anyone that wants possibly the most precise and comfortable mouse I have ever touched in my entire life.

It's amazing really..I feel like it's about to come to life and gnaw on my hand.

I've seen these and I think it looks fantastic


----------



## PapaSmurf

$80 for a mouse? It better be able to cook my dinner, wash my dishes, and do the windows for that price.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
$80 for a mouse? It better be able to cook my dinner, wash my dishes, and do the windows for that price.

Ehh...you're being to harsh. Look at this way, it's like a hooker. Sometimes they're overpriced but as long as they look good doing it then damn, here's my money! Right....?


----------



## PapaSmurf

You are so wrong there. I find that analogy offensive and inappropriate.


----------



## Striker36

i see it more like a bottle of top shelf cognac sitting next to a cheap bottle of vodka. they both do the same thing but one will always be better than the other


----------



## Enigma8750

Some people will buy a 500.00 Case and they are nice. I like looking at them and I love that they show me pictures of them because I won't spend that much for one. But I will build one that looks like it cost that much..BTW.. I love the mouse.. I read the stats on it when it first came out. I think it is well worth the investment.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Some people will buy a 500.00 Case and they are nice. I like looking at them and I love that they show me pictures of them because I won't spend that much for one. But I will build one that looks like it cost that much..

i might get a TJ some day..... then mod it









till then its my scout and i. and what ever i can salvage


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i might get a TJ some day..... then mod it









till then its my scout and i. and what ever i can salvage









Yea me too.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The only case I ever spent more than $50 US for was an Antec SX1040 full tower, and that came with a PP412X PSU, which was one of the very best at that time.


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
I highly...no wait, absitively posilutely recommend this:










to anyone that wants possibly the most precise and comfortable mouse I have ever touched in my entire life.

It's amazing really..I feel like it's about to come to life and gnaw on my hand.

I'm kinda dubious on the look and on the price... but if I get to try one and it really feels that good, I might go for it.









Right now I'm using a $16.99 cheapie, an Engage! 5-button wired optical mouse sold only by OfficeMax. I don't need higher precision than what's standard for optical mice, the shape is right and the buttons feel right. Most importantly for me, the extra buttons are located where I don't hit them accidentally, which has been a problem for me with other mice. I think they just did a good job copying a Logitech ergonomic design. And it's really pretty in metallic blue.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

anyone have a 6870 yet ?? I want to see how it looks in the scout


----------



## PapaSmurf

If the Engage had a higher than 400DPI resolution it might be a viable alternative. But 400 is simply WAY to low for use on larger high resolution monitors for everyday use no matter how comfortable it is.

Also, the lack of Windows 7 support renders the extra buttons and DPI switch inoperable according to the reviews I have read on it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You are so wrong there. I find that analogy offensive and inappropriate.

I apologize for being offensive and inappropriate, but that was what the ""Right?...." was for at the end to show I was being sarcastic in regards to some people will buy whatever looks kickass just because it looks kickass. I wasn't inferring that OP was being that way, but $80 for a mouse is over the top to me. Though I do have to admit a part of me was like " Whoah dude!" when I saw it.


----------



## GoodInk

My favorite mouse


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
A dremel with a flex shaft

Seems like I may need a dremel then









Been looking around at them and seemed to found a decent set:

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.js...&isSearch=true

Seem good?

All hypothetical ofcourse seeing as no-one knows how big the 6950 is yet


----------



## Striker36

that one will do nicely









my dremel 4000 is WAY overkill for like 85% of stuff and just right for the rest


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
My favorite mouse










Is that an MX 518?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Is that an MX 518?


Yep. I have one myself and it's been going strong for quite a few years now. It's a great mouse.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks for that Rom. I'll have to look into that one. I need to replace my currant mouse and that one would fit into my budget, although just barely.


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If the Engage had a higher than 400DPI resolution it might be a viable alternative. But 400 is simply WAY to low for use on larger high resolution monitors for everyday use no matter how comfortable it is.

Also, the lack of Windows 7 support renders the extra buttons and DPI switch inoperable according to the reviews I have read on it.


My mouse software works on Windows 7, and I can use all the buttons. I don't see any DPI switch, but so far 400DPI on 1080P has been fine for me. If I start playing a lot of FPS I may feel differently.

PS: I'll try an experiment. I'm going to download and install the Windows 7 64-bit drivers for a Logitech mouse that looks like mine.


----------



## Bradey

1080p is so low res now that multiple monitors work so great,

i have 5 16:9 @ a res of 1440x 990

so a res of 1440* 4950

the mouse i have is one of those OEM del


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


1080p is so low res now that multiple monitors work so great,

i have 5 16:9 @ a res of 1440x 990

so a res of 1440* 4950

the mouse i have is one of those OEM del


can has photo plox? that sounds sexy....


----------



## Enigma8750

*BTW Guys.. here is some new pics of my new build I am doing for a close friend of mine.

And I have a High dollar mouse too. I love it.. It is the Microsoft Sidewinder Mouse and I love it.. Only 2000 dpi but on the fly three speed shift down to 400 dpi for those massive head shots and the 800 for close in fighting and the 2000 for down and dirty, hurry up and Bust some but.



































*


----------



## Bradey

this is not mine
http://www.overclock.net/ati/728130-...g-us-my-1.html


----------



## Enigma8750

That is just amazing. Wow Five Monitors turned up. We are talking serious Flight sim time.


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izdaari*


My mouse software works on Windows 7, and I can use all the buttons. I don't see any DPI switch, but so far 400DPI on 1080P has been fine for me. If I start playing a lot of FPS I may feel differently.

PS: I'll try an experiment. I'm going to download and install the Windows 7 64-bit drivers for a Logitech mouse that looks like mine.










The experiment mostly worked, I think I'll keep it. I found a checkbox that said "Enhance pointer precision", and I'm not sure exactly what that means, but the mouse does feel a little more responsive. It doesn't let me change the function of my extra buttons, but they do still work. Good enough for now.


----------



## Enigma8750

Vote 
Striker69/ Project Reactor for Mod of the Month.. 
I did.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Vote Striker69/ Project Reactor for Mod of the Month.. I did.


dawwww







thanks boss









but yea votes for me are appreciated but you should really look at the others too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izdaari*


The experiment mostly worked, I think I'll keep it. I found a checkbox that said "Enhance pointer precision", and I'm not sure exactly what that means, but the mouse does feel a little more responsive. It doesn't let me change the function of my extra buttons, but they do still work. Good enough for now.


Sounds like a Great Little Mouse and what is important is that You Like it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


dawwww







thanks boss









but yea votes for me are appreciated but you should really look at the others too.


I did.. I liked 1 and 2. That paint job on that Haf Mod is killer, but you're my Scout and I can't Vote you out. Semper Fi.


----------



## Mongol

It does the electric glide...lol...on my xigmatek mousepad.

Ok, still working on Scoutenstein...new home for most of my rig parts currently:










Scout will be getting a 6870 within the next few weeks...window mod complete, but not painted (I'll be posting pics in the afternoon tomorrow.









...plus, the scout's fans/lighting will be white. and I will be painting...

And I love the Sidewinder, boss....it's just this little Rat needed a home.







That white on the side of the case was a piece of tape...no I didn't get excited and spackle.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


It does the electric glide...lol...on my xigmatek mousepad.

Ok, still working on Scoutenstein...new home for most of my rig parts currently:










Scout will be getting a 6870 within the next few weeks...window mod complete, but not painted (I'll be posting pics in the afternoon tomorrow.









...plus, the scout's fans/lighting will be white. and I will be painting...

And I love the Sidewinder, boss....it's just this little Rat needed a home.







That white on the side of the case was a piece of tape...no I didn't get excited and spackle.


No I didn't think you spakled it.. LOL








I am VERY IMPRESSED. It looks like a Corsair Window and very Freakin' nice my dear new scout.. You are not a noob.. I can tell this.. Great JOB.!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

*BTW Guys.. here is some new pics of my new build I am doing for a close friend of mine.

*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


it's under licenses: Windows Product Key


Thanks, got it now. Actually looks like I have 2 extra copies. Hmmmm!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Pics as promised. I repainted my false floor and HDD cover, the stripes were clashing with my new OCN window sticker and I painted in the '' ATI Radeon" logo and stripe on the 5870.



















Tres cool, Tres Tres cool!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*BTW Guys.. here is some new pics of my new build I am doing for a close friend of mine.*


Mui Cool, Mucho Macho Mui cool!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


and im an EVGA fanboy..... but thats more because they make sexy stuff







:

i personally will never buy another XFX product again as when a 5770 i stuffed in a build for a friend died it took them 5 weeks to get back to me about an RMA then 5 MONTHS to get me a replacement card and that was only after making threats about going to the BBB and posting bad stuff on every sight i frequent. but in their defense that is the first product of theirs that i have had a problem with of the dozens i have owned/used

you can see my love for EVGA in the reactor....

and now that i flashed all 3 BIOS(s?) my second card is working again and all is well with the world









well mine at least










Me too!! Evga fanboy, or fanman! I busted my typing fingers for them, they paid me back for it! Lifetime warranty, if you fry it they'll replace it, as long as you ship it back with the accessories you recieved it with.


----------



## Izdaari

New video card (ASUS EAH5850 DirectCU) is installed and working perfectly, running the 10.10c hotfix drivers. Windows 7 gives me a 7.7 graphics score now.









While I was doing that, I swapped the Linksys wireless adapter out of the Linux box into the Scout since there were no Linux drivers for it. But it should be fine in Windows, right? I mean, it worked great under XP. And I put the Netgear wireless adapter from the Scout into the Linux box, since I know Linux supports it. Well, as it turns out there are no Windows 7 drivers for the Linksys adapter either, and I can't convince it to use the Vista drivers. So now I have internet on Linux but not on my Scout! That's the last Linksys wireless adapter I ever buy! I'll solve it with a new wireless adapter after I get paid in a couple days. In the mean time, I'm still online, just on the Linux box.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


I highly...no wait, absitively posilutely recommend this:










to anyone that wants possibly the most precise and comfortable mouse I have ever touched in my entire life.

It's amazing really..I feel like it's about to come to life and gnaw on my hand.


I want one, I've wanted one since I saw the first pictures of them. I really really want one. Why should I care how much it costs, if it lasts as long as it looks like it will then it's really really worth it.









I have this one, it's pretty nice in it's own right: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2951

Edit: @ Izzy. Yeah us too. Didn't packe the linksys WRT160n in an egg carton and it crumbled during the move. Come on it's only 7 miles!! That thing always gave me trouble. Got a cheap netgear temporary like, will get rid of that for a super secure Mac Air, re-furbished of course.









Edit #2: @ Striker: Yeah the 4000 is a lot of machine for just doing cases but if you ever buy a house or get into etching glass, you'll be very happy you got the 4000!


----------



## Bradey

when i have finished building my stand, i will take photos of the mount


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izdaari*


New video card (ASUS EAH5850 DirectCU) is installed and working perfectly, running the 10.10c hotfix drivers. Windows 7 gives me a 7.7 graphics score now.









While I was doing that, I swapped the Linksys wireless adapter out of the Linux box into the Scout since there were no Linux drivers for it. But it should be fine in Windows, right? I mean, it worked great under XP. And I put the Netgear wireless adapter from the Scout into the Linux box, since I know Linux supports it. Well, as it turns out there are no Windows 7 drivers for the Linksys adapter either, and I can't convince it to use the Vista drivers. So now I have internet on Linux but not on my Scout! That's the last Linksys wireless adapter I ever buy! I'll solve it with a new wireless adapter after I get paid in a couple days. In the mean time, I'm still online, just on the Linux box.










May I recommend this adapter. It is completely plug n play in WIN7. I bought one for my sons PC and it worked so well I got two more, one for my daughter and another to replace the Netgear pci unit in the Scout. Both kids have XP and I had to use the disc, but when I plugged it into the Scout running WIN7, it was automatically installed. I haven't had a problem to this day.

Oh and it supports the latest encryptions like WPA2. For $20 + free shipping you can't go wrong!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I want one, I've wanted one since I saw the first pictures of them. I really really want one. Why should I care how much it costs, if it lasts as long as it looks like it will then it's really really worth it.









I have this one, it's pretty nice in it's own right: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2951

Edit: @ Izzy. Yeah us too. Didn't packe the linksys WRT160n in an egg carton and it crumbled during the move. Come on it's only 7 miles!! That thing always gave me trouble. Got a cheap netgear temporary like, will get rid of that for a super secure Mac Air, re-furbished of course.









Edit #2: @ Striker: Yeah the 4000 is a lot of machine for just doing cases but if you ever buy a house or get into etching glass, you'll be very happy you got the 4000!










i agree with you on the mouse thing. if it lasts and is a solidly built/functioning platform i cant see a reason to not spend on it. i have a Logitech G-500 that has been wonderful for almost 3 years. i would like a new mouse though as this one docent have a thumb support for my long/fat hand and its always dragging and getting in the way with FPS... no so much with my MMOs though... (and i got it for like 25 bucks at a circuit city going out a business sale which helps allot







)

for the wireless thing. if its made/endorsed by Cisco you will get a grate product 99% of the time.

and the 4000 is more than i need but the way my family takes care of the tools we have im sure it will last for quite a while. and we already use it around the house ALL THE TIME. i was fixing a cracked tile in my shower and i needed to chop off/radius a corner for the shower head. 30 seconds with a diamond wheal and one of the orange stone grinding drums and it fits better than the ones that were installed professionally


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I have this one, it's pretty nice in it's own right: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2951

I am looking for anew Mouse as well... and, I have been SO, interested, in that one!

Ever since I first saw it, it really caught my eye and I keep thinking it would go really well with m new Logitech G110 gaming keyboard and its illuminated keys...

But I am so reluctant to get it because, unfortunately, no one Local sells it and I very loyal to Logitech products. Only other Mouse I've seen that compares is the Logitech G-500; and it just doesn't look as... sexy, as that Cooler Master Sentinel Advance!

Unfortunately, the only way I can get it, is if I mail order from like, Newegg... and, I just can't see myself buying a Mouse like that, without being able to walk in to a store first and put my hand on it.

I found a thread here on OCN dedicated to it, and posted there asking questions about it, but its a 6 month old thread, and no one posts on it anymore, so no one ever responded.

How long have you had it Bri?

Does it get dirty very easily?

I read that, the Cooler Master has had a lot of problems with the software that comes with it; and that there is supposed to be some sort of software update for it, coming soon.. do you know anything about this?


----------



## skwannabe

Sorry for asking for the hundredth time but thumbs up for 6870 XFX in scout?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I want to see some pics of the new cards in our cases


----------



## Striker36

i dont have the new cards but i do have this


----------



## GTR Mclaren

we love green I see xD


You Tube


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


we love green I see xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gexlGWHLwX8


looks good. but you need to cut out that bulls eye....


----------



## Mongol

No 6870 yet...

Quick question for you EVGA owners...how accurate is the debug led @ showing cpu temp?
(Stock clocks, 23c ambient, debug led reading 25c)

Also...don't EVER install e-leet tuner. NEVER. For the last hour, I was wondering why my 460's would shoot up to 50c+ at idle. The whole time it was e-leet messing with voltages and settings.

garbage. I must have scoured my bios a dozen times with a fine tooth comb before realzing it.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

what bulls eye ???


----------



## Striker36

on the front bezel at the bottom. the cross hair looking thing


----------



## GTR Mclaren

how can I remove it without damage the front panel ??

instead of removing I always wanted to have the FFX symbol on it


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


May I recommend this adapter. It is completely plug n play in WIN7. I bought one for my sons PC and it worked so well I got two more, one for my daughter and another to replace the Netgear pci unit in the Scout. Both kids have XP and I had to use the disc, but when I plugged it into the Scout running WIN7, it was automatically installed. I haven't had a problem to this day.

Oh and it supports the latest encryptions like WPA2. For $20 + free shipping you can't go wrong!


Thank you! That sounds perfect!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


I am looking for anew Mouse as well... and, I have been SO, interested, in that one!

Ever since I first saw it, it really caught my eye and I keep thinking it would go really well with m new Logitech G110 gaming keyboard and its illuminated keys...

But I am so reluctant to get it because, unfortunately, no one Local sells it and I very loyal to Logitech products. Only other Mouse I've seen that compares is the Logitech G-500; and it just doesn't look as... sexy, as that Cooler Master Sentinel Advance!

Unfortunately, the only way I can get it, is if I mail order from like, Newegg... and, I just can't see myself buying a Mouse like that, without being able to walk in to a store first and put my hand on it.

I found a thread here on OCN dedicated to it, and posted there asking questions about it, but its a 6 month old thread, and no one posts on it anymore, so no one ever responded.

How long have you had it Bri?

Does it get dirty very easily?

I read that, the Cooler Master has had a lot of problems with the software that comes with it; and that there is supposed to be some sort of software update for it, coming soon.. do you know anything about this?


Ok, sorry to be late on this but we suddenly have decided to spiff up our trailer to help sell it.







I saw the question this morning but then had to dash across town to meet with the realtor.

Ok, got mine from Amazon, usually cheaper & for us free shipping because Mindy pays for the Super Saver shipping. The "western distribution center" is 35 miles away so most things come next day. It was in perfect condition, natch!









I've had it since I joined here, 11 months!







I never had problems with the software though they did update it. It's really cool that it has it's own little memory & teeny tiny brain (hmm, known people like that), so it stores it's own program and settings. Which is tre cool cause it has 5 profiles and each can hold: 
A color, which also can be any combo of 2 of the LED colors, I made Teal out of Green & Blue & Purple out of Red & Blue.
A symbol, they're tiny, you make an icon in paint or whatever but it's still cool, you can make one for 5 games or 5 places you use it, like I say, whatever! There's 2 LED's in the nose, it helps a lot when you're playing in the dark.
A speed, any speed 1-5600 and each setting has two speeds, one X, one Y, really handy for big screens or wide screens. 
A set of functions, you set what each button does, one each forward and rear thumb, left, right, center wheel & center wheel tilt left & right - great for looking around corners!








Then there's the weights, if you've checked it out you know about them, they're in the bottom under the palm area, you can increase or decrease the weight as you like. I like two, one on each side.
Yet another button sits in front of the wheel, it lets you click through your profiles, very handy for having one setup for sniping and the other for melee combat.

Heck no it doesn't get dirty easy!







The trailer was very close to the river, so the wind always blew in very fine silt dust. This thing has never had a problem. The clickers always work, the wheel spins as fast as I set it, the lights never fade no matter how dusty they are! There's a worn, shiny spot on the right finger clicker but no problem, it even has a strip of the original plastic sheet that they ship with it, just never took it off. The teflon (or whatever) strips on the bottom are still in perfect condition, they're really oversized so they last a long time. Despite that, they ship with an extra set!









Software, I don't know, never had a problem, did the only update they put out while I had it, since it's onboard, it's pretty easy, just copy & paste! One thing that it did have for a while & I have no idea why, is it wouldn't boot with the system sometimes but it's real easy to fix, since everything is in the mouse, you just pull the USB plug out, back in & just the mouse re-boots, hot swap style. I think I had loaded a driver for a wireless mouse, that was probably what it was doing.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


No 6870 yet...

Quick question for you EVGA owners...how accurate is the debug led @ showing cpu temp?
(Stock clocks, 23c ambient, debug led reading 25c)

Also...don't EVER install e-leet tuner. NEVER. For the last hour, I was wondering why my 460's would shoot up to 50c+ at idle. The whole time it was e-leet messing with voltages and settings.

garbage. I must have scoured my bios a dozen times with a fine tooth comb before realzing it.


It's pretty accurate because it's right there at the Cpu. That said, you could read a whole lot about temp deltas & how to extract the true temp using a math program. Put it this way, it's set to shut the system down when it reaches 100c, when my pump quit, before it said FF, it was at 97c.


----------



## Striker36

so i just caved and ordered a white LED strip AND a green LED strip

though im pretty sure they wont look that good together but im gonna try it any way.

now i need to figure out how to pull the pins o these damn AX 850 PSU wires... its a bigger PITA than my TX was....

oh and you should go vote for the Reactor for MOTM


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
how can I remove it without damage the front panel ??

instead of removing I always wanted to have the FFX symbol on it










Short answer; you can't. It has to be cut out using either a rotary cutting tool or as I have recommended in the past; using a utility knife with a new blade. By heating the blade to just past warm and making a series of cuts, one can easily cut out the ''bullseye'' from the front panel. The bonus is the entire front panel is available from CM for like $8 U.S. + shipping. If damage or originality is a concern just buy an extra and mess with it.


----------



## Rockr69

For Sale: 1 PSU wiring cover w/fan and HDD cover set.

















These have been in my Scout,

















but they are for sale as I have went to a non-perforated HDD design to match my full false floor.

Send me a PM if you want them. This is a no haggle price. Both of these units are hand made and the fan has not seen even 10 hours of use.


----------



## Enigma8750

I delivered the new build to it's new home today.. She loves it and I love that she loves it.. I love satisfying women.. I used to do that professionally back in the day. For 16 years I Satisfied some of the most hard to satisfy women on the planet. When I was done they felt great for days and smiled about everything that I did. They thought of me often and would call me for emergency needs as well... I used to clean their houses with a Cleaning Service.. LOL


----------



## Striker36

so i decided it was time to OC tonight









RESULTS!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455527


----------



## Striker36

last update from me for the night








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455600


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I delivered the new build to it's new home today.. She loves it and I love that she loves it.. I love satisfying women.. I used to do that professionally back in the day. For 16 years I Satisfied some of the most hard to satisfy women on the planet. When I was done they felt great for days and smiled about everything that I did. They thought of me often and would call me for emergency needs as well... I used to clean their houses with a Cleaning Service.. LOL


I was reading with interest, waiting for the punch line, knowing what it was even, you're still hilarious though E!









@ Y'all: 
Hi Everybody!!
Ok, sorry I haven't been "with it" lately, even though I said I'd be fully back. Sometimes things don't work out too well.







Mindy is going on her 5th month battling Shingles. I had no idea it could last this long! I had them when I was 24, my immune system was stressed by the cancer, mine only lasted 2 weeks.

Then there's all the stuff involved with moving. We had to move suddenly because Mindy was so sick, she couldn't really be left alone & I couldn't run back & forth every time she or the dogs needed something. So, it was.... Throw everything in boxes, try to label them for what they are & where they were. HA!







Lets just say we were around 50% anyway.

Now we're trying to sell the trailer & the same thing is happening. I'm running over there to paint & do some repairs & she sits here alone and stressed out.

So, I'm burned out guys! I've gone from 334 lbs just over a year ago to 208 last week!







Which isn't all bad, I'm not on oxygen anymore, but none of my clothes fit & that shiny new wooden leg the government paid for doesn't fit & I don't have time to go get it patched up! So, see, I'm saying _so_ a _lot_. I'm here, I'm watching y'all,







but I can't respond much & when I do see new systems it's really hard to come up with comments.

It will get better, I promise, every day we take another step toward getting things "normal" again & living in this house is like a dream for us. It's quiet!







<< Yeah, none of that from the neighbors! This house has 6" thick walls & whoever picked out what goes here first asked for firewall drywall on every wall! I had no idea why anyone would want to do that at first, but I now know it's full of metal shavings & is excellent at stopping sound! Nice! Shut the doors & windows & we don't even hear the garbage man come! Then there's the stars!







Used to have to leave town to see the stars, now we just look up & there they are. It is relaxing here but there's still too much going on.

Until we sell the stupid trailer I'm going to be half, maybe 1/4, functioning. If it's something the other regulars can't answer just PM me. Especially if you're considering dropping a paycheck or two on a shiny new part just because someone says it's good. I'm not a college kid but I know the right people & I can usually find out in a few days, so sit on your wallet until you get some sound advice. BTW, want advice on sound, ask Rockr, he's the man in the sound department!









*@ Anyone*: Ok, ranting apology over. I need some help guys, first thing is...
We let someone use a "guest" account on Mindy's computer. Now there's a "Ghost image" on _my_ network! I know, it's a 0kb size file & there's no access from anyone to it but whenever I open my network, there it is, like a third person sitting there & watching. Anyone know how to get rid of the image?? I deleted the file from Mindy's Scout & the "User" doesn't show up anymore in the windows log in screen, so why is there a network image?









Next is, I've gone with wired for the network right now. Mentioned this a few days ago. Didn't pack router in egg carton, router got jostled, router broke. Grrrrr. Everything else is Solid State, why are routers so fragile? So, got a cheapo router for now, don't trust the wireless cause the wireless has a password but the router itself won't accept a password. If I want to get the internet on my new big screen LCD in the living room, would it be better / safer /easier to run a cat6 cable from here, under the house & into the living room then hook it into the back of the cable box or should I use the laptop & connect to the TV with an HDMI cable?

BTW guys, never pay a lot for your HDMI cables! You can get them from Amazon for less than $1- a foot and with the HDMI 1.4 spec if the cable is under 20ft, you loose no signal quality in the transmission. I got a 10ft cable for about $8-!







It's awesome, has ethernet and all, too bad I didn't get an internet TV.









TIA gang! See ya around.

Oh, I voted for Striker in MOTM, he's ahead with 11 votes right now. Whoo Hooo Striker! Welcome to the 4Ghz club!! What are your temps at??

One more thing: Y'all know I'm a Maximum PC devotee. In this months issue, they run the "budget" processor from AMD against the "budget" proc from intel, I think it's the one Striker has. The winner AMD again because it handles ALL the 3D programs faster, better, stronger. So, my mind instantly went to when I was testing the gtx 480's and comparing them to the card of the same level from ATI. BTW, they're dropping the ATI label, AMD sees no reason to keep it going, no added street cred.

Yes, it's a fair test, the intel proc is $50- more, it doesn't have HT so it's a 4 core against a 6 core but the performance / price level is about the same, intel won in all the 2D and office apps but the AMD still whupped on it in almost all the 3D apps. Sounds fair to me!


----------



## YoursTruly

Well, I've bought my H50 today! woot! I've also bought 2 CM R4 140mm blue LED fans for the front, (one replacing the stock red, the 2nd for the 5.25 bay) And a CM 120 Sickleflow blue LED. I was going to pick up a sickleflow smoked (no LEDs) for the back of the Pull fan on the H50, but alas! they were out of stock. I got good prices on everything though, so even though I haven't put anything in yet, I'm still pretty darn pleased.

Anyway! So, How tricky is it to feed 4 fans into the LED on/off switch? I was looking at it and I'm rather confused. I know theres a tutorial with the buzz bar add on and such, but yea. still confused. if its 3 pin, wouldn't that mean positive, negative, and ground? How the heck do you cut the leds from that? Granted theres a 3 to 4 adapter in each of the fan boxes, but like .... what the hell man? *shrugs* I'm such a noob.

Oh yea, so what are the recommended tools/ method(s) of cutting the fan mesh? I'm thinking it would be lest resistance if I were to cut the case mesh between the pull fan and the H50.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


*snip for spaces sake*

Oh, I voted for Striker in MOTM, he's ahead with 11 votes right now. Whoo Hooo Striker! Welcome to the 4Ghz club!! What are your temps at??

One more thing: Y'all know I'm a Maximum PC devotee. In this months issue, they run the "budget" processor from AMD against the "budget" proc from intel, I think it's the one Striker has. The winner AMD again because it handles ALL the 3D programs faster, better, stronger. So, my mind instantly went to when I was testing the gtx 480's and comparing them to the card of the same level from ATI. BTW, they're dropping the ATI label, AMD sees no reason to keep it going, no added street cred.

Yes, it's a fair test, the intel proc is $50- more, it doesn't have HT so it's a 4 core against a 6 core but the performance / price level is about the same, intel won in all the 2D and office apps but the AMD still whupped on it in almost all the 3D apps. Sounds fair to me!










sorry to hear about all the recent trouble... i hope it all works its self out quick., but on the bright side your not in that trailer any more









thanks for the vote!! and thanks again, 4 was really easy with this CPU and Mobo







i only changed like 4 settings and only one of them more than once (bus speeds)

for temps they never got above 49*c on HW Monitor wile running Hyper Pi. but i haven't tried to burn it yet so im really not 100% sure. still i think im going to be with in safe levels for quite a while yet







. water is so _cool_

not suprised be the CPU thing... but isint 3d what we have video cards for? im happy with my I5 750


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YoursTruly*


Well, I've bought my H50 today! woot! I've also bought 2 CM R4 140mm blue LED fans for the front, (one replacing the stock red, the 2nd for the 5.25 bay) And a CM 120 Sickleflow blue LED. I was going to pick up a sickleflow smoked (no LEDs) for the back of the Pull fan on the H50, but alas! they were out of stock. I got good prices on everything though, so even though I haven't put anything in yet, I'm still pretty darn pleased.

Anyway! So, How tricky is it to feed 4 fans into the LED on/off switch? I was looking at it and I'm rather confused. I know theres a tutorial with the buzz bar add on and such, but yea. still confused. if its 3 pin, wouldn't that mean positive, negative, and ground? How the heck do you cut the leds from that? Granted theres a 3 to 4 adapter in each of the fan boxes, but like .... what the hell man? *shrugs* I'm such a noob.

Oh yea, so what are the recommended tools/ method(s) of cutting the fan mesh? I'm thinking it would be lest resistance if I were to cut the case mesh between the pull fan and the H50.



You're going to have to cut the led circuit as it wraps around the fan. It should have the leds wired in series around the fan and then back to the pcb (printed circuit board) of the fan. Make your cut there then add a length of wire to each side of the circuit, 1 for + and 1 for -. Then tie into the led control circuit in the Scout. Couldn't be any easier, but will be time consuming. If you do it you'll be in a very small group of folks who have gone through the trouble.

As for your rear fan mesh the preferred way of cutting that would be with a rotary tool. Dremel or Rotozip or one of the many branded "dremel" tools out there. You can also use a pair of dikes or a jig saw and then use a file to clean up the sharp points. I would recommend not cutting the rear mesh. It's a large diameter honeycomb shape and would have minimal if any restriction on your push pull setup. That grill is there for a reason. Not only does it protect the fan from your fingers and the other way around it also helps with the case rigidity in that region. Set up your p/p inside the case. Here's a dandy little trick how to mount everything without buying new hard ware if you're like me and have tons of screws and hardware form previous builds. If not then a trip to your local hardware store will be in order.

The threaded holes in the H50 rad are the same diameter and thread pitch as case and HDD screws. Using some 3/8'' length screws I had left over from a previous MSI build and a 1/8'' standard screwdriver I inserted the screw into the hole of the fan that would be against the rad and inserted the screwdriver through other hole, like this only the screw and driver positions would be reversed for a pull fan;










and then tightened the screw. Repeat for remaining three corners. Then using the supplied fan screws that came with the Scout fasten the fan to the case. Now the Rad and pull fan is mounted. All that is left is to use the four supplied mounting screws and washers that came with H50, mount the push fan to the other side rad and run fan wires. If you use the Corsair fan (4pin) make sure it's plugged into the CPU Fan header so you can monitor it's rotation. That's it! Take your time and have fun. We'll be looking forward to some pics.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


not suprised be the CPU thing... but isint 3d what we have video cards for? im happy with my I5 750










Yes, but think about it like this. 3D rendering is like building a wedding cake. The video card takes care of the all the pretty stuff you see on top while the CPU handles the cake itself. If the CPU can't stack the cake up proper then the GPU has nothing to layer onto.


----------



## Aussie

I need some help, I just got this case and installed the psu but am concerned about the airflow through the bottom vent it looks kinda cramped. has anyone had problems with this case and the air intake for the PSU?

Thanks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aussie*


I need some help, I just got this case and installed the psu but am concerned about the airflow through the bottom vent it looks kinda cramped. has anyone had problems with this case and the air intake for the PSU?

Thanks


I pulled the filter off and blow it out every month or so. PSU stays frosty. No probs.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Y'all: 
Hi Everybody!!
Ok, sorry I haven't been "with it" lately, even though I said I'd be fully back. Sometimes things don't work out too well.







Mindy is going on her 5th month battling Shingles. I had no idea it could last this long! I had them when I was 24, my immune system was stressed by the cancer, mine only lasted 2 weeks.

Then there's all the stuff involved with moving. We had to move suddenly because Mindy was so sick, she couldn't really be left alone & I couldn't run back & forth every time she or the dogs needed something. So, it was.... Throw everything in boxes, try to label them for what they are & where they were. HA!







Lets just say we were around 50% anyway.

Now we're trying to sell the trailer & the same thing is happening. I'm running over there to paint & do some repairs & she sits here alone and stressed out.

So, I'm burned out guys! I've gone from 334 lbs just over a year ago to 208 last week!







Which isn't all bad, I'm not on oxygen anymore, but none of my clothes fit & that shiny new wooden leg the government paid for doesn't fit & I don't have time to go get it patched up! So, see, I'm saying _so_ a _lot_. I'm here, I'm watching y'all,







but I can't respond much & when I do see new systems it's really hard to come up with comments.

It will get better, I promise, every day we take another step toward getting things "normal" again & living in this house is like a dream for us. It's quiet!







<< Yeah, none of that from the neighbors! This house has 6" thick walls & whoever picked out what goes here first asked for firewall drywall on every wall! I had no idea why anyone would want to do that at first, but I now know it's full of metal shavings & is excellent at stopping sound! Nice! Shut the doors & windows & we don't even hear the garbage man come! Then there's the stars!







Used to have to leave town to see the stars, now we just look up & there they are. It is relaxing here but there's still too much going on.

Until we sell the stupid trailer I'm going to be half, maybe 1/4, functioning. If it's something the other regulars can't answer just PM me. Especially if you're considering dropping a paycheck or two on a shiny new part just because someone says it's good. I'm not a college kid but I know the right people & I can usually find out in a few days, so sit on your wallet until you get some sound advice. BTW, want advice on sound, ask Rockr, he's the man in the sound department!










Sorry to here about all this, that is a very long time to be sick, and like Sriker said at least you're out of the trailer.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I pulled the filter off and blow it out every month or so. PSU stays frosty. No probs.


I just blow in the back of the PSU.


----------



## devilsx

Okay guys. Still waiting for a few more parts to come, but here are some unorganized shots to make up for my hiatus:

Mods/Upgrades Done:

Replaced GeForc 8600GTS with Radeon HD5770
Added VRAM heatsinks for HD5770
Replaced stock green LED Zalman 9700 with blue LED fan (RMA through Zalman, great customer service)
Ordered and installed Antec 900 hard drive cage, using custom spray painted Antec 900 LED tri-cool fan.
Replaced plastic clips for side window with blue anodized M3 button heads and locking nuts.

Long overdue. Hope you enjoy the pics:
http://picasaweb.google.com/DevilsX/ScoutMods#


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yes, but think about it like this. 3D rendering is like building a wedding cake. The video card takes care of the all the pretty stuff you see on top while the CPU handles the cake itself. If the CPU can't stack the cake up proper then the GPU has nothing to layer onto.

I totally agree!









It's not that kind of 3D that AMD is kicking booty on, it's 3D processing, programs like Premiere Pro, Sony Vegas Pro, Photoshop, 3D Mark Vantage. Although it does still win out in Far Cry 2 & Dirt 2. They aren't talking about major differences though, in the games the margin is 1-4fps. Then, in Sony Vegas it's 200 seconds, I would notice a 200 second difference.









Thier main point in doing these comparisons though is what Rockr always says. What's going to get you the most bang for your buck? If a 6 core chip costs $50- less & does better than the high cost 4 core chip, maybe you'd go that route.







Not me, if I can afford it, I'll go intel.

They do make another interesting point though, if you go with AMD, thier motherboard base, socket set has remained pretty firm & stable through many procs, you can't say the same with intel. If _you_ want to upgrade to a hex-core proc, you have to buy a 1366 mobo.

Rockr is again very correct though, we're back to the point of where's the bottle neck? If the processor doesn't arrange the cake right, you're going to notice it when it hits the screen. Having 3 GTX 480's in SLI may get you fps's close to the 200's in Crysis but no human can really see that fast! So, if you run at the "usual" thermal max of 4.0 - 4.2Ghz on your proc & you have 2 480's in Sli, will you see the difference? Maybe.







I can see it's wicked fast in Benchy's but the game only goes as fast as I can play it!

All that being said, my second 480 still usually never gets over 50c! I either have a really frigid chip or there's just not enough work for it to do.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Sorry to here about all this, that is a very long time to be sick, and like Sriker said at least you're out of the trailer.

Thanks. Yeah, there was a lot bad about living over there. All the diesel exhaust, all the odors from the Spice factory. Oh, but the days when the Purina plant was making Cookie Crisp, or whatever it was. Those were nice! One thing I don't miss one little bit was the thousands of tiny black ants that were always streaming through! We even had them crawling on our head while we tried to sleep! I hate Cottonwood trees, I'm glad they're outlawed here now.









One more thing: You guys may not know, that's from the old man in Jackie Chan's cartoon.
@ Striker: I wouldn't trust HW Monitor as far as I can throw it. Being software, unless it's on a disc that aint far! Try Speccy, you'll love it, run something on all cores & you can watch as the memory controller tosses jobs back & forth to keep the cores cool & balance the workload!


----------



## BriSleep

Wow, I think this is a first. I said all that & no one said anything after it!









Edit #1: Did any of you guys get the *Blue Tape* that was offered or were we set up for a mailing list?









Edit #2: I think everyone is off to Halloween parties! We were supposed to have an ad in the paper for the trailer, it didn't happen. Realized later it was probably for the best as there's all these parties going on.


----------



## Bradey

Monitors


----------



## GoodInk

Now that's just showing off, lol. Nice setup you got there Bradey


----------



## Rockr69




----------



## McWaffles

hay all .. im sorry to say that i had to out grow my shell.... i have to say good by to my beloved scout and retire it. I still ware my scout Badge with pride.

So i ran out of room and was starting to over heat i had to get a new case and rebuild my computer so this is what i came up with.

The *Raven God*

*Note* I took the V10 out and put a XSPC water system in













































it has a 3Dmark06 of 20565
3Dmark06 20565

*In loving memory of the scout*








*R.I.P*
*3/1/10 - 10/31/10*


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McWaffles* 
hay all .. im sorry to say that i had to out grow my shell.... i have to say good by to my beloved scout and retire it. I still ware my scout Badge with pride.

So i ran out of room and was starting to over heat i had to get a new case and rebuild my computer so this is what i came up with.

The *Raven God*

*Note* I took the V10 out and put a XSPC water system in













































it has a 3Dmark06 of 20565
3Dmark06 20565

*In loving memory of the scout*








*R.I.P*
*3/1/10 - 10/31/10*


Once a Scout always a Scout. The raven looks good. My favorite pic is the coffee cup sittin on it. That can't be dangerous


----------



## Enigma8750

Rockr69.. You are a HOOT, the coffee joke was killer funny.. McWaffles Stay with us, man. Our brotherhood will always be. You can be Alum Status..









To










Truth time.. I love the RAVEN CASE. I really do.. This case screams to me MOD ME E.

I love this Design Element.










Semper Fi. Always Faithful. You are our Scout member Always.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
Monitors



























Bradey.. This is so beyond cool.. This is multo REP points Pure 99.99% Cool.


----------



## Kaneda13

ok, well due to some financial issues, my full water cooling loop got killed, but i went ahead and got a ECO Vantage and i'm really happy with it. so here, are some pics. Also included is a pic of my 3 x 5.25 to 120 mm fan adapter (made from an old copper-clad i had laying around), works and looks great. Trying to get the Scout up to positive case pressure = not easy... replaced all the fans with 120 mm Scythe Slip Stream "M"s, super quite and good air flow. Going to be mounting another intake in the bottom between the PS and the HS cage. Also, on the Vantage, I rearranged things a bit, case<fan<spacer<rad.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McWaffles* 
hay all .. im sorry to say that i had to out grow my shell.... i have to say good by to my beloved scout and retire it. I still ware my scout Badge with pride.

So i ran out of room and was starting to over heat i had to get a new case and rebuild my computer so this is what i came up with.

The *Raven God*

*Note* I took the V10 out and put a XSPC water system in













































it has a 3Dmark06 of 20565
3Dmark06 20565

*In loving memory of the scout*








*R.I.P*
*3/1/10 - 10/31/10*


I love that case, one question. What XSPC kit are you using?


----------



## GoodInk

Well its been a little slow this weekend so I thought I would post some pics of my Sniper waiting for its XSPC water cooling kit. Yes I used carpet in my case, it really killed a lot of sound and lowered CPU temps.
Before









After


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I want THIS in my scout D:

 Amazon.com: Dragon Car Chrome Badges Emblem 3D Logo: Automotive: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## GoodInk

I could see that on a window or maybe on the front in place of the cross hairs.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang!!
Soon it will be one year since I moved here from that other forum, hard something or other.

When I got here, told everyone that I had a Seagate drive, don't trust Seagate drives, gonna get a WD to take it's place. A bunch of guys said, nothing wrong with Seagate, never had any problems. I said, they've always lasted just past the warranty period then started to fail.









Well, coming up on a year now. Guess what? That's right, the Seagate is starting to fail!!







It goes click click < known as the click of death >, & upon startup it often has to be checked by the system. You know, Scandisk. I love SMART status! The WD shows more sector failures & re-writes but no actual bad sectors upon doing a Test. The Seagate shows less than 100 <that's the threshold> sector failures & even fewer re-writes. How's that work? If the sector failed, why wasn't it re-written??

So, I dash off an e-mail to Seagate. Get the automated reply then 3 days later the personal reply. Drive clicks are not a problem, just the drive head re-setting it's position upon start-up. (Hmmm, why is it re-setting at start-up?), your SMART status shows the drive is in perfect operating condition & should give you full service for many more years.

Ahh, but it's warranty is only one year! Wonder what will happen when I try to send it back when it fails after the year is up, that's only 3 weeks away.









Another odd thing. My secondary (game loaded) SSD is not showing up, in status checks. I mean, it's in the file manager & everything works perfect but it shows as not formatted, not being used in the management tools. Maybe it's because I seperated it from it's RAID 0 brother & didn't re-format when I did? Does it need an MBR? Anyone?









Edit #1: @ Bradey. Awesome! don't have a clue what I'd do with 6 montiors? It always bugs me that there's a bezel, make that 2 bezels between the panes of shiny LCD. Wonder if they'll ever make special ones that are meant to be joined like that where you can take the bezels out?

@ GoodInk. Always want to call you GI! Nice rig, very nice! Can't wait to see the rest.

@ McWaffles: Very cool Raven setup. I too love the design element that General E pointed out. Plus I love that back foot! Looks like it's ready to take off! One thing, you say XSPC water system. Is it a kit? 
About the coffee cup, eh, I've had worse up there, just glad an earthquake didn't hit while it was there!









@ Kaneda13: I do belive you're our first active member to go with the Eco. I'm anxious to see how it works out.


----------



## Kaneda13

@BriSleep: working really good so far, my idles temps are 30 to 31*C, i haven't ramped it up al the way yet, but during some Warhammer Online play, I didn't get above 45*C (coolant sensor hasn't gotten above 38*C yet) during a warband vs warband keep defense (about 24 players attacking a keep that 24 players where defending). HUGE gains over the stock i7 cooler i was running.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Bri, did you download SeaTools and run the most exhaustive test on it to see what it says?

If it does pass, but you don't trust it try this (as long as it's before the warranty is up). Backup all of the data from it so you don't loose anything then zero the drive multiple times to see if that will push it over the edge. If you have SpinRite run that. If the drive is close to failing SpinRite will definitely push it over the edge.

But I thought that Seagate drives had a 3 or 5 year warranty (depending on model). All of the ones I have had did, although admittedly the latest have been 7200.10's. I don't trust any of their drives made after that.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey gang!!
@ GoodInk. Always want to call you GI! Nice rig, very nice! Can't wait to see the rest.

It fits the bill, I have a Scout, Sniper, and I'm in the Air Force.


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I love that case, one question. What XSPC kit are you using?

XSPC Rasa 750 RS240


----------



## GoodInk

That's what I was hoping to here, that is the same kit I ordered. What are your impressions on it?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I could see that on a window or maybe on the front in place of the cross hairs.

Yea.. I was thinking double sided tape. on the front. in front of the of the 140 mm. input fan.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Good old 3M 4010 or 4011.


----------



## Mongol

Just checking in.








been MIA for the last few days...life, know what I mean?

also: I really love the look of Apogee XT blocks...pity they have such fubar flow-rates. I've read reviews showing the outperform many competitors even with the restricted flow, but that's solely cpu...not sure what would happen to temps once NB is added...even with a 360 rad and passive cooled res.


----------



## Striker36

help please http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...e-we-go-2.html


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Bri, did you download SeaTools and run the most exhaustive test on it to see what it says?

If it does pass, but you don't trust it try this (as long as it's before the warranty is up). Backup all of the data from it so you don't loose anything then zero the drive multiple times to see if that will push it over the edge. If you have SpinRite run that. If the drive is close to failing SpinRite will definitely push it over the edge.

But I thought that Seagate drives had a 3 or 5 year warranty (depending on model). All of the ones I have had did, although admittedly the latest have been 7200.10's. I don't trust any of their drives made after that.

No, haven't tried this but guarantee you I will!







I only have one drive with a 3 year warranty, bought it on sale from WD. It's my external back-up. If you check the SMART status it shows how long your real warranty is, anything else is carried by who you bought it from.










Dang right I've been cloning it every night! I just might switch it over tomorrow. I was so sore today I couldn't even get groceries!









Edit: Striker, go back to your thread, I posted to you!


----------



## PapaSmurf

That doesn't seem right to me. My Seagates that I purchased in 2006 and 2007 are still covered by warranty unto 2011 and 2012. What program are you using to check the SMART status that tells you when the warranty expires?

Go to http://support.seagate.com/customer/...ion.jsp?form=0 and fill in the info. I'm sure you'll find out that the 1 year is incorrect. I believe they switched from a 5 year to a 3 year warranty in 2009, but I can't remember exactly when they did change.


----------



## skwannabe

Haven't posted here for awhile, but I'm still in love with my scout









Got a 5770 but the day after I received the 5770, AMD released the 6870.. So ya, returned the 5770 and purchased the 6870.
Also got a seasonic x750 full modular, Rip Jaw series in blue, and 2 R4 fans.

When I receive the psu, I plan on redoing the cables.. Its a mess right now.

Anyone have any suggestions for a 5.25" fan? I saw this
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26201
And thinking of getting it. Also any suggestions for fan filters? I made a thread in the air cooling section but also wanted to ask here.

Oh ya I finally named my sig rig







Never ending story because it'll always changing


----------



## PapaSmurf

Zip Tie a 120mm fan into the drive bays. That's a lot cheaper and works just as well.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Zip Tie a 120mm fan into the drive bays. That's a lot cheaper and works just as well.

Hmmm, anyone have a picture of this? Maybe I'll do this. Right now I have one 120mm fan just standing on the 5.2 bay


----------



## PapaSmurf

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post7248778

But basically just use a little common sense and zip tie it to the sides of the drive bay. It isn't rocket science.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That doesn't seem right to me. My Seagates that I purchased in 2006 and 2007 are still covered by warranty unto 2011 and 2012. What program are you using to check the SMART status that tells you when the warranty expires?

Go to http://support.seagate.com/customer/...ion.jsp?form=0 and fill in the info. I'm sure you'll find out that the 1 year is incorrect. I believe they switched from a 5 year to a 3 year warranty in 2009, but I can't remember exactly when they did change.

Heh heh! I filled it out. I said warranty status unknown please contact customer service for further info!









I got mine right after the xxxx.11 fiasco, where almost every one of that series failed within 3 months! I'm pretty sure mine is an xxxx.12, so no telling what they did with it! I'll e-mail them again & see what they say, it is an OEM version though, not usually the same warranty.









Another thing is, I probably never registered it. I had a lot of hassle with my first build on this machine overheating & it took almost 3 months for everything to get worked out. Best in the long run though, I ended up in favor over at Evga!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Both of mine are 7200.10's and have the 5 year warranty. Both are still running strong in my folding rig. The 320 was my OS drive in my main rig until I replaced it with a 320 gig Samsung F4 which is a LOT faster.


----------



## BriSleep

I got it doing the long test. I'll check it out after that. I clicked on the contact for warranty & it just gave me the run around.


----------



## PapaSmurf

For the record, both of mine are OEM drives purchased from Newegg.


----------



## Striker36

i did a couple things.


----------



## lifeskills

been workin on my storm scout, got a lot of ideas from here, can I join?


----------



## Bradey

pics not working


----------



## McWaffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


That's what I was hoping to here, that is the same kit I ordered. What are your impressions on it?


man its nice had it for 4 days now i have the rad in the case becuse the way they mad the rvo1. getting it set up took some time it was all about i think this is the am3 mount







but realy was ez today im running at 35c room it around 26.67c. have to say its is kick ass

Edit: sorry for the miss spelling im realy sick


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McWaffles*


man its nice had it for 4 days now i have the rad in the case becuse the way they mad the rvo1. getting it set up took some time it was all about i think this is the am3 mount







but realy was ez today im running at 35c room it around 26.67c. have to say its is kick ass

Edit: sorry for the miss spelling im realy sick


Sorry to hear about your illness, but what is really sick are those temps! That is GREAT!!! Good Job!!


----------



## lifeskills

oh woops, can you add pics from flickr? this is my first time adding pics, how do you do it? sorry


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lifeskills*


oh woops, can you add pics from flickr? this is my first time adding pics, how do you do it? sorry


look for something like IMG code, then copy and paste into reply


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lifeskills*


oh woops, can you add pics from flickr? this is my first time adding pics, how do you do it? sorry


Not by putting the link to a web page in image tags. You have to use the Share This option to get the BB code and paste that directly into the post as I did.


8 by jeffcolia, on Flickr


----------



## lifeskills

ok hold on


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Not by putting the link to a web page in image tags. You have to use the Share This option to get the BB code and paste that directly into the post as I did.


8 by jeffcolia, on Flickr


Thanks Papa. I have no clue with flickr. +rep


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Thanks Papa. I have no clue with flickr. +rep


I didn't either until a few minutes ago.


----------



## lifeskills

Ok here we go.
CM Storm Scout
AMD Phenom II 1090T
MSI 890-FXA-GD70
8Gb Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz
XFX HD5850 CF
Corsair HX850
Samsung Spinpoint F3




2 by jeffcolia, on Flickr


7 by jeffcolia, on Flickr


5 by jeffcolia, on Flickr


6 by jeffcolia, on Flickr


3 by jeffcolia, on Flickr


1 by jeffcolia, on Flickr


4 by jeffcolia, on Flickr


9 by jeffcolia, on Flickr


----------



## GoodInk

Very nice lifeskills, I love the colors you chose for the cables.


----------



## hyujmn

Nice job on that Scout!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


Monitors




























 Very nice!







Was it hard to set up?


----------



## Bradey

sort of,

setting up was easy. making the stand wasn't

but i am still turning it


----------



## BriSleep

Very nice Scout there!! I Love the Blue!! Kinda partial to it.

This is my Blue Baby! Big Baby! You can see it's first incarnation as a Scout on page 1. Hmm, need a picture in the new office.









@ Anyone who knows HDD's well, esp Papa Smurf. 
Ok, ran all the SeaTools tests last night. It says the drive is fine. Re-booted and it all came up roses, no click click, just dandy. Went back to sleep for a few hours, got up, pressed on & just one click then it went into disk checking again. Any idea why it passes all the test but still needs to be checked so often?


----------



## PapaSmurf

First thing to do is swap the data cable from the drive in question to a known good cable. If nothing else just switch it with the data cable from a different drive for now. Also try plugging in a different power plug from the PSU.

Open up a command prompt (or elevated command prompt in Vista or Win 7).

Type *chkdsk /r x:* and hit enter. X = the drive letter of the drive to test. You will be prompted that it can't run now and do you want to run it the next time you reboot respond with a *Y* then reboot the computer. Depending on how large the drive is and how many problems it finds this could take up to an hour or more to complete. This is MUCH more exhaustive a test than what Windows will normally prompt you for when it finds a problem.

Once that is done, download Victoria and use it to check the SMART status of the drive and to run the TEST. You don't have to install it just click on the executable once you have extracted the archive. It's designed for Win 2k and XP but it will also run in Vista and 7 although you might get a few error messages when you start it up. Just keep clicking on OK until you get to the main screen. Make a screenshot of the smart status and of the completed TEST results screen to compare later. Ideally you won't see any entries higher than 50. 200 is acceptable, but not ideal. Anything higher is bad, but the next step could possibly fix it. Also make a note of the temp of the hard drive during the tests. It should be somewhere in the 30C's. Anything over 40C means you need to increase the cooling for the drive. Seagates are known to run hot, especially when they are having issues.

Now backup all of the data and use SeaTools to zero fill the entire drive, then do a COMPLETE format (not a quick format). DO NOT use an imaging program like Acronis True Image, Ghost, etc. for this step. You want to copy the files manually so that when you restore the data you don't want the image restoration process to overwrite the format you will be doing later in the process. Now run Victoria again and compare the SMART and TEST results to see if there is any change. If the results are worse then the drive is definitely failing. You might want to run several zero fills to see if that will push it over the edge.

If the results are better restore the data then wait a few days and run Victoria again and compare the results.


----------



## SohcSTI

Hey everyone. I just finished my Storm Scout build. This was my first build so I cant really comment on pro's or con's since I havent worked with any other case but everything went pretty smooth. The only snag I came across was the radiator for the H70 hitting the top fan with both fans attached. For now I'm running just one fan until I can figure something out. Well here's a pic of my "finished" setup. Dont mind the mess, I still need to take care of a few of the wires.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I have discover something....the side panel to put the 120mm fans are horrible for fans above 1100rpm

the desing of the glass-plastic plus the high speed of the fan makes a damn turbine sound.....the fan becomes like 2x loudest...when removing...even at the same speed, 1100rpm...it was almost quiet


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. That noise is the Reason so many of us put Custom Acylic Windows in our Scouts.. The look of the Scout Tinted Window is Tight.. But the Turbine sound will drive you insane.. Striker or Rockr69 Makes an awesome window.. Get one of them to make you one...Unless you want to make one yourself.


----------



## Striker36

yea i can make them how ever you want. and i just so happen to have some more acrylic in stock







not that really thick stuff i used for Enigma's and my windows though....


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Very nice Scout there!! I Love the Blue!! Kinda partial to it.

This is my Blue Baby! Big Baby! You can see it's first incarnation as a Scout on page 1. Hmm, need a picture in the new office.









@ Anyone who knows HDD's well, esp Papa Smurf.
Ok, ran all the SeaTools tests last night. It says the drive is fine. Re-booted and it all came up roses, no click click, just dandy. Went back to sleep for a few hours, got up, pressed on & just one click then it went into disk checking again. Any idea why it passes all the test but still needs to be checked so often?

nice HAF







ooh pretty lights


----------



## Enigma8750

Treach.... good to see you Troop


----------



## GTR Mclaren

well, to be honest, my 5770 its ok with just a fan at 1000rpm, it never goes above 80c

but the thing that really bother me is the scratch in the window....



as you can see...the windows with my custom paint becomes almost a mirror for my monitor.....lol even the ps2 reflects exactly....and the scratches with the light of the monitor become really noticeable ....

there is a way to remove the scratches ?? ??


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

nice to be here enigma! so how r things going with u? what have i missed out on in ur neck of the woods?


----------



## Enigma8750

We have a bunch of new People treach and we need your Expertise in the Art Department.. Glad to have you back man.


----------



## BriSleep

Treach!!
Man, I was looking for you about what, 4 months ago!







Even went to your website & all. Thanks, I like the lighting on my haf, another couple of LED's and it'll be enough to read by! LOL!!

Edit: @ PapaSmurf. Umm, I'll do the rest of what you said but Victoria and I aren't getting along too well. See, it's been a long time since I even heard Cyrillic, never spoke it! I clicked the I'm not russian box but it didn't seem to affect anything. Mainly I can't get it look at any drive except 0.


----------



## Enigma8750

Reading Russian.. Its all Greek to me.. LOL..


----------



## Enigma8750

*OKAY TROOPS ... FAMILY FUN TIME...*

QUESTION.

Is it possible to wash the back of a Motherboard with soapy water and a dish-brush over the sink without dunking it, and then rinsing it off with the sprayer from the Sink?


----------



## Striker36

i would assume yes so long as its not plugged in or any thing and its given adequate time to dry afterwords


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Reading Russian.. Its all Greek to me.. LOL..

i just call my GF and ask her to translate


----------



## Striker36

i didnt post this here yet and i really want peoples opinions on the OC...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1460566









here is what im sorta worried about... how are my voltages? should they be safe? or do i need to down clock to not fry my stuff?









i want this to be a 24/7 capable clock for the winter months when my room is some what cool

sorry to those of you that have seen those a few times now... i just want to make sure im ok


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Edit: @ PapaSmurf. Umm, I'll do the rest of what you said but Victoria and I aren't getting along too well. See, it's been a long time since I even heard Cyrillic, never spoke it! I clicked the I'm not russian box but it didn't seem to affect anything. Mainly I can't get it look at any drive except 0.

In the lower right hand corner is a box labeled API number with a number in it and a - to the left and a + to the right. Click on the - or the + to cycle through the various drives.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i didnt post this here yet and i really want peoples opinions on the OC...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1460566

here is what im sorta worried about... how are my voltages? should they be safe? or do i need to down clock to not fry my stuff?









i want this to be a 24/7 capable clock for the winter months when my room is some what cool

sorry to those of you that have seen those a few times now... i just want to make sure im ok









Umm, turn on Vdroop, take another screen shot & then I'll comment.









Edit: @ Striker: Did you download & run speccy? One other thing: Was it your idea to put the PCI-E over 100 or someone elses?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Umm, turn on Vdroop, take another screen shot & then I'll comment.









Edit: @ Striker: Did you download & run speccy? One other thing: Was it your idea to put the PCI-E over 100 or someone elses?

He is OCing his GPU's so that is suppose to help with that, I have never had any luck with it.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
well, to be honest, my 5770 its ok with just a fan at 1000rpm, it never goes above 80c

but the thing that really bother me is the scratch in the window....



as you can see...the windows with my custom paint becomes almost a mirror for my monitor.....lol even the ps2 reflects exactly....and the scratches with the light of the monitor become really noticeable ....

there is a way to remove the scratches ?? ??

bump









hey...its possible with a heavy mod to locate a 200mm fan in the front of the scout??


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
He is OCing his GPU's so that is suppost to help with that, I have never had any luck with it.

Yeah, this is why I'm asking. It affects other things too, like it can ruin your SSD. If you want to O/C a GPU, just use MSI afterburner, all the tools in one handy kit!









Ok PapaSmurf, just want to see if we're even on the same page, er, tab. Where is this button you're mentioning? I clicked through all the tabs & nothing, I am intrigued by this utility though!










@ GTR Mclaren: That would be an amazing feat of modding. The Scout isn't even 200mm across the face!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
bump










hey...its possible with a heavy mod to locate a 200mm fan in the front of the scout??

Well anything is possible but a 200mm fan is wider than the case so you could have it sticking out the sides or make the case wider.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, this is why I'm asking. It affects other things too, like it can ruin your SSD. If you want to O/C a GPU, just use MSI afterburner, all the tools in one handy kit!









Well in the past I would have said its safe but with SSD's I had know idea.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok PapaSmurf, just want to see if we're even on the same page, er, tab. Where is this button you're mentioning? I clicked through all the tabs & nothing, I am intrigued by this utility though!

That's a different version than the one I am using. I downloaded v4.6 and although I do get the API Number Box, it won't run the TEST like ver 4.3 does on my 64bit Wndows 7 Ultimate. You might want to try ver 4.3 from http://majorgeeks.com/Victoria_for_Windows_d5688.html to see if that works better for you. Ver 4.6 does work okay on my XP systems though.

What OS and hardware are you trying to run this on? I'm using it on Intel Socket 775 rigs.


----------



## lifeskills

thats the next mod I'm planning, a side window. What is the best way to cut a perfect circle in acrylic?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That's a different version than the one I am using. I downloaded v4.6 and although I do get the API Number Box, it won't run the TEST like ver 4.3 does on my 64bit Wndows 7 Ultimate. You might want to try ver 4.3 from http://majorgeeks.com/Victoria_for_Windows_d5688.html to see if that works better for you. Ver 4.6 does work okay on my XP systems though.

What OS and hardware are you trying to run this on? I'm using it on Intel Socket 775 rigs.

My sig rig. Haf Blue, i-7 920 @ 4.001, 6gb ram, 2 128gb Corsair SSD's, 1 aforementioned Seagagte 1tb HDD, 1Wd 1tb HDD. Win7 Pro, tweaked. I know it doesn't even say it runs on Vista, not even Win7 but maybe??







I need something to see if I'm ok. I'll do the switcheroo thing in the morning & see if that cures the hiccup but being a guy that has lost 3 Seagate drives around 18 months & 2 Maxtor drives right before thier 2 year birthday, it makes me antsy. Know what I mean?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sure do. That's why I stopped using any Seagate drives after the 7200.10's and stopped with Maxtors before they ever released a SATA drive. It's all WD, Hitachi, and Samsung for me.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


well, to be honest, my 5770 its ok with just a fan at 1000rpm, it never goes above 80c

but the thing that really bother me is the scratch in the window....



as you can see...the windows with my custom paint becomes almost a mirror for my monitor.....lol even the ps2 reflects exactly....and the scratches with the light of the monitor become really noticeable ....

there is a way to remove the scratches ?? ??


You can try the Maguire's headlight refinishing kit available at most auto parts stores, but that's a pretty deep scratch, or you can have my stock window in near mint condition, some minor blemishes that will buff right out, just pay for shipping and the paypal fee. It's even got a fancy OCN sticker on it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Anyone who knows HDD's well, esp Papa Smurf. 
Ok, ran all the SeaTools tests last night. It says the drive is fine. Re-booted and it all came up roses, no click click, just dandy. Went back to sleep for a few hours, got up, pressed on & just one click then it went into disk checking again. Any idea why it passes all the test but still needs to be checked so often?


If you're getting even one click, get everything off it now! The click is the read/write armature jumping off the park position and slamming into the stop. That drive is going destroy itself. Replace it double quick and get it RMA'd. That sucks to hear, but that's why chocolate chip cookies don't taste like peanut butter, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*OKAY TROOPS ... FAMILY FUN TIME...*
QUESTION.

Is it possible to wash the back of a Motherboard with soapy water and a dish-brush over the sink without dunking it, and then rinsing it off with the sprayer from the Sink?


Yes. Then blow it off with air and let dry for two days with the components facing up so any condensation will evaporate.


----------



## Striker36

Hey guys i need your help over at the MOTM competition. its a close race and every vote counts!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Hey guys i need your help over at the MOTM competition. its a close race and every vote counts!










I'd help you out man but I already voted







I think you should win because your's is a mod not a scratch built.


----------



## Rockr69

Well Bri that's a hell of a card you sold me. 17 minutes on Furmark full torture everything on, never even a hiccough. Here's a screenie


















It's hard to see in the pic, but V=1.25, Core=1000 and Memory=1300. Max temp=85c. Ambient room temp was 21.5c.

I LOVE YOU MAN!
in a manly brolove kind of way......









Please don't be alarmed at the yes sir smiley, he is nodding his head not doing pelvic thrusts.....I think


----------



## Striker36

i think this is appropriate right about now

  
 You Tube


----------



## Rockr69

NO!, YOU SIR ARE A GENIOUS!!! That was brilliant!


----------



## Striker36

i <3 scrubs


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If you're getting even one click, get everything off it now! The click is the read/write armature jumping off the park position and slamming into the stop. That drive is going destroy itself. Replace it double quick and get it RMA'd. That sucks to hear, but that's why chocolate chip cookies don't taste like peanut butter, that's just the way it is.


He has everything backed up and Seagate won't rma it saying that this is normal and there is nothing wrong with it since it passes the diagnostic tests.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


He has everything backed up and Seagate won't rma it saying that this is normal and there is nothing wrong with it since it passes the diagnostic tests.


That's too bad. Well in that case I'd use for target practice!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That's too bad. Well in that case I'd use for target practice!


my 30-30 loves HDDs


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Hey guys i need your help over at the MOTM competition. its a close race and every vote counts!










I put my vote in for you a couple days ago when you had like, a 6 point lead on all the others! So, wow, yea, one of them has really gained on you!


----------



## GoodInk

I all ready voted too.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Thought I voted already, guess I just looked then lost track of what I was doing









Neck and neck now buddy!!!


----------



## Kaneda13

so, what's the going rate of a solid plexi side panel? anyone making them kick me a PM.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Vote STRIKER36 The Reactor Project 
For
Mod of the Month.
Semper Fi..*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


so, what's the going rate of a solid plexi side panel? anyone making them kick me a PM.


*
HEY Kaneda13. Striker36 Can build you an eggsellent window.. Shoot him an PM and he will be on it like white on rice.







*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If you're getting even one click, get everything off it now! The click is the read/write armature jumping off the park position and slamming into the stop. That drive is going destroy itself. Replace it double quick and get it RMA'd. That sucks to hear, but that's why chocolate chip cookies don't taste like peanut butter, that's just the way it is.


buy that new one rockr69.. That scratch stiff works good but you have to sand the crap out of every piece of that surface so just get another one.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yes. Then blow it off with air and let dry for two days with the components facing up so any condensation will evaporate.


*Very Good.. D... You won the Family Fun contest... Thanks for playing..

BTW.. I bought that MSI open Box.. I was sweatin bullets on that build but that Mobo was tight..

You are the man and a Rep for winning the Family Fun Question..














*


----------



## Rockr69

I think you meant this

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
You can try the Maguire's headlight refinishing kit available at most auto parts stores, but that's a pretty deep scratch, or you can have my stock window in near mint condition, some minor blemishes that will buff right out, just pay for shipping and the paypal fee. It's even got a fancy OCN sticker on it.

when you said that;

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
buy that new one rockr69.. That scratch stiff works good but you have to sand the crap out of every piece of that surface so just get another one.

and I think you meant;''buy that new one from Rockr69'' ?????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Very Good.. D... You won the Family Fun contest... Thanks for playing..

BTW.. I bought that MSI open Box.. I was sweatin bullets on that build but that Mobo was tight..

You are the man and a Rep for winning the Family Fun Question..














*


Well thank you sir! Once you get that MSI fever it's like cowbell, there's only one prescription baby, more MSI!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeskills* 
thats the next mod I'm planning, a side window. What is the best way to cut a perfect circle in acrylic?

Lowe's 4 1/2 inch Hole saw is perfect for 120 mm. Holes and with a good
 taping on the area
where you are cutting it will turn out fine....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
BTW.. I bought that MSI open Box.. I was sweatin bullets on that build but that Mobo was tight..


Which open box MSI board was that E? Did it come with all of the accessories or just the board? I was looking an open box board on Newegg myself, but haven't had the nerve to pull the trigger on one yet.


----------



## Rockr69

Here's a great video for all you fellow Sci-Fi Geeks. You know Gene Simmons, of KISS for those of you who may not know, is a self proclaimed Sci-Fi Geek, so fellow Geeks ROCK ON and check out this discussion on the Back to the Future ending in celebration of the 25th anniversary. Damn, I am a Geek


You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

*Hey PapaSmurf.. This one....
MSI 790XT-G45 AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard
Item #: N82E16813130265 for 69.00 Still good for AM3 but just DDR2 1200








*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Lowe's 4 1/2 inch Hole saw is perfect for 120 mm. Holes and with a good taping on the area where you are cutting it will turn out fine....









It can help to clamp it down to some wood to keep it from jumping around.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Here's a great video for all you fellow Sci-Fi Geeks. You know Gene Simmons, of KISS for those of you who may not know, is a self proclaimed Sci-Fi Geek, so fellow Geeks ROCK ON and check out this discussion on the Back to the Future ending in celebration of the 25th anniversary. Damn, I am a Geek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-NEZ...layer_embedded

This is so much like us.. I am so hyped now.. but that Im not Gay but I love you tune won't get out of my head.. I want damages from that striker.. How bout 20.00 Bucks..
LOL


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Here's a great video for all you fellow Sci-Fi Geeks. You know Gene Simmons, of KISS for those of you who may not know, is a self proclaimed Sci-Fi Geek, so fellow Geeks ROCK ON and check out this discussion on the Back to the Future ending in celebration of the 25th anniversary. Damn, I am a Geek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-NEZ...layer_embedded

Reminds me of Clerks, they have the same timing.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts. Welcome to one of the fastest growing clubs on the internet... The Club is becoming so large that we don't want to leave out anyone or miss anyone. Please fill out this small Membership Roster if you would like to be a Member.
Thank you.

*Semper Fi Do or Die* is our Motto and when you're here, you're Family.








Please ignore this message if you have already filled it out once.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of our Active members.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
It can help to clamp it down to some wood to keep it from jumping around.

Good thinking.. I just use my hand or a foot. And a Big Newegg Box so all the shavings go inside and you can empty the box later..


----------



## GoodInk

Anyone want to try to design a water cooled case?
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/modding...-competition/1


----------



## Striker36

i already have a few sketches XD

EDIT and i see polarity on the video XD


----------



## linkin93

Do or die. I like it.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i already have a few sketches XD

EDIT and i see polarity on the video XD

I've see a couple of those and one person isn't happy their design is in the video.

Originally Posted by oliverw92 View Post
Err, i have a bit of an issue here... nobody ever asked permission for my designs to be in a video... I want that video changed because i do NOT want to support Aquatuning/Phobya.


----------



## Striker36

lol i didnt read any thing on the page but i DID comment on his build log here lol. im not surprised hes mad


----------



## GTR Mclaren

anyone have/seen a custom paint in the scout ??

I want to paint some parts in full black (with car paint) and some parts silver


----------



## GoodInk

What parts silver? I always thought some red in the groves going down the front would look good.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Hey PapaSmurf.. This one....
MSI
790XT-G45 AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard
Item #: N82E16813130265 for 69.00 Still good for AM3 but just DDR2 1200








*


Hey General, from one MSI lover, if you're planning on OCing with that Mobo, you may want to invest in some sticky-back VRM Heatsinks (as there are no mounting holes for aftermarket MOSFET coolers), like these Enzotech's, or anything similar if the price doesn't float your proverbial boat.

G45's lack on MOSFET cooling, and as such if you push them higher than 1.45v on the VCore, you'll possibly blow a VRM, better safe than sorry.
That's a steady board there though, BIOS' are so easy to flash on MSI's, and to work with also, I find.

Awesome board, especially for the price, just make sure it's 'covered'


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy* 
Hey General, from one MSI lover, if you're planning on OCing with that Mobo, you may want to invest in some sticky-back VRM Heatsinks (as there are no mounting holes for aftermarket MOSFET coolers), like these Enzotech's, or anything similar if the price doesn't float your proverbial boat.

G45's lack on MOSFET cooling, and as such if you push them higher than 1.45v on the VCore, you'll possibly blow a VRM, better safe than sorry.
That's a steady board there though, BIOS' are so easy to flash on MSI's, and to work with also, I find.

Awesome board, especially for the price, just make sure it's 'covered'
















*









Okay EVO... which set are you speaking of the O's or the ___ of Transistors.
I would like to add some Copper Heat sinks on what the problem is so i don't have to change a board anytime soon.. Please Respond.*


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*









Okay EVO... which set are you speaking of the O's or the ___ of Transistors.
I would like to add some Copper Heat sinks on what the problem is so i don't have to change a board anytime soon.. Please Respond.*


MOFSETs are the _____


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
MOFSETs are the _____









Thanks K10... I needed that. I have some copper heatsinks that I bought when I has some mad money.. I have been waiting for a good reason to use them. This is it.

Hey check out my build I did for a close personal Friend.


----------



## H969

Sheesh I was trying to vote and could not figure it out.








I was not logged in








Looks like I made it just in time, close vote also.
Come on scouts, striker needs some votes for MOTM
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...2010-vote.html

Semper Fi!


----------



## Enigma8750

He has got the lead again by 5 Percent.. Any one else that hasn't voted..
Vote Striker for MOTM


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
anyone have/seen a custom paint in the scout ??

I want to paint some parts in full black (with car paint) and some parts silver

yea.. I did a custom paint on a scout.. Won 5th place worldwide in the Cooler-Master World wide Case Modding contest..

chrome looks awesome in a black case..

Here is mine.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
If you're getting even one click, get everything off it now! The click is the read/write armature jumping off the park position and slamming into the stop. That drive is going destroy itself. Replace it double quick and get it RMA'd. That sucks to hear, but that's why chocolate chip cookies don't taste like peanut butter, that's just the way it is.

Yep, got the stuff on my WD. PapaSmurf told me what to do if it is going to fail, how to ......ahem "encourage it" shall we say.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yes. Then blow it off with air and let dry for two days with the components facing up so any condensation will evaporate.

Yep, was gonna say that but thought maybe us Generals were exempt??









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
Hey guys i need your help over at the MOTM competition. its a close race and every vote counts!









Voted dude, you know I always do, you had an 11 vote lead then.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I'd help you out man but I already voted







I think you should win because your's is a mod not a scratch built.

I totall agree!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Well Bri that's a hell of a card you sold me. 17 minutes on Furmark full torture everything on, never even a hiccough. Here's a screenie


















It's hard to see in the pic, but V=1.25, Core=1000 and Memory=1300. Max temp=85c. Ambient room temp was 21.5c.

I LOVE YOU MAN!
in a manly brolove kind of way......









Please don't be alarmed at the yes sir smiley, he is nodding his head not doing pelvic thrusts.....I think









I dunno, I've always thought that guy was kinda funny! Not ha ha funny, you know.







I love you too man!! Same way, of course, and Engima & Striker & all the little Scouts & Izzy in a Sisterly way.

Yeah, I know, that card rocks! It wasn't easy giving it away but it would not fit with Mindy's mobo in her Scout & it's my two GTX 480's think they're all "Muscle Beach" guys, which is where Kev_B lives BTW, haven't seen him around. I usually say that then they pop up, like Treach out of nowhere & Clee, but he works for, er, with, Microsquash now, very busy.

Oh yeah the card!







That's exactly what I had it on. 10 & 13, runs best at that speed in my opinion. I got it up to 90c one night! Had it's little alarm set for that. It was cause Mindy turned the furnace up & my desk was next to the duct in the trailer.

I did think it whacked out at the end of Crysis, when the movie played, everything went Psychadelic on me, but that was when my pump quit!







Grrrrrrrr. Installed the new pump / res, loaded that save game & watched the movie regular & the temp was around 56c! Liked the whacked out version better! LOL!! When I had it & Mindy's 5850 folding they would run at 99% and still usually never over 78c!

BTW, that is one wicked Screen Shot, too bad it has DRM attached, would be a great poster!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i think this is appropriate right about now

I love Scrubs man!! Haven't seen it since we got the house though!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
NO!, YOU SIR ARE A GENIOUS!!! That was brilliant!

I agree!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
He has everything backed up and Seagate won't rma it saying that this is normal and there is nothing wrong with it since it passes the diagnostic tests.

Yeah! Mrfl, drfl, rusum tusum, gol durn techo freaks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That's too bad. Well in that case I'd use for target practice!

Been there, done that! Umm, think it was my Glock 9mm, went right through an old Maxtor, ballooned out the backside!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Very Good.. D... You won the Family Fun contest... Thanks for playing..*

*BTW.. I bought that MSI open Box.. I was sweatin bullets on that build but that Mobo was tight..*

*You are the man and a Rep for winning the Family Fun Question..














*


See, again, I figured us General were probably exempt! Next time, if you don't say that, I'm answering!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I think you meant this

when you said that;

and I think you meant;''buy that new one from Rockr69'' ?????

Well thank you sir! Once you get that MSI fever it's like cowbell, there's only one prescription baby, more MSI!!!

Yeah, I totally thought the same thing!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Lowe's 4 1/2 inch Hole saw is perfect for 120 mm. Holes and with a good taping on the area where you are cutting it will turn out fine....









Man! Isn't there a hole saw that doesn't cost so much?? Any place I check, they want close to $40- & I can't see it being used in the future. I mean, door knobs aren't even that big!









*@ PapaSmurf*: Well, hate to admit that Seagate my have been right but not afraid to admit that you are right!

I did the clone overnight, then the wire switch when I got home today. Got the car re-aligned, then grocery shopping. I do believe you hit the nail on the head. The system booted up (Seagate un-plugged), sure enough, it did a drive check on the WD. No clicking sound though. *<<<* Right here I wish I had a link to Henry Cho's bit "What's the clickin noise", looked but never found it.







*>>>* So, it's running ok now that I know the answer. Well, mostly. No matter where I plug it, it (Seagate) still reads as drive E. The system (Win7 > Administrative Tools > Computer Management > Disk Management), won't let me change the drive letter.







I click change & it always says "The Parameter is incorrect".







It's always E, doesn't matter if it's internal, E-Sata or what. I had the WD in and marked it as E, it gets re-assigned upon boot up. How can I change it without formatting it, cause I can't format it while it's a boot element & can't change the MBR or nothing.









You know this is frustrating cause this stuff used to roll of my tongue as easy as my name. Just too exhausted lately. I'm going to try a format. All I want to do is use it to switch places with the WD, then start torturing it.







Oh, so then I copy my data to the external, re-format the WD & re-install any programs that were on it, that way it doesn't copy whatever is making it disk check. Is that right?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
What parts silver? I always thought some red in the groves going down the front would look good.

Kev-b Did an invidia build with that concept.


----------



## Striker36

you guys are the best







.... thanks for all the support....

all i can do is hope for the best now...

im getting excited


----------



## Enigma8750

hey.. I just want to give you the support that I always wanted to have for myself when I ran..

plus... Spiderm0nkey thinks you're hot.. You are a win all over the place man.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 









Man! Isn't there a hole saw that doesn't cost so much?? Any place I check, they want close to $40- & I can't see it being used in the future. I mean, door knobs aren't even that big!









I don't know what the real reason why they made that 4 and a half but I said the same thing.. 40 Bucks... what's it made of .. Gold.. Come on.. this is a 12 dollar part.. Gimme a break.

But it cuts a damn nice HOLE..


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh okay.. Here look at my Enigma ONE Build..














































I like cars too..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
hey.. I just want to give you the support that I always wanted to have for myself when I ran..

plus... Spiderm0nkey thinks you're hot.. You are a win all over the place man.

i always vote for you when i know about something.

and on that. she has a boyfriend. and lives in New Zeland... that just dosent work


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yep, was gonna say that but thought maybe us Generals were exempt??









I'm not a General, just a full bird Colonel, but he did say Family fun time and that means everybody.


----------



## Enigma8750

I'm giving you static man.. don't analize too much about my jokes.. They suck..

Anyway.. I thought I would mess with Dan a little by showing my Old Z.. I loved that car.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I'm not a General, just a full bird Colonel, but he did say Family fun time and that means everybody.

It won't be long my friend.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Ohh okay.. Here look at my Enigma ONE Build..














































I like cars too..

It's a shame you don't have it anymore. My 280 is starting to fall apart. Having to use it as a daily driver for last three years is starting to take it's toll.


----------



## Enigma8750

I can get it back for 3500.00.. I don't have the money but Angela's car is paid off in feb and I will try to get it back then.. Pray for me... I want it back so bad.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I can get it back for 3500.00.. I don't have the money but Angela's car is paid off in feb and I will try to get it back then.. Pray for me... I want it back so bad.

So it shall be done.


----------



## Enigma8750

Amen Bro...

Now we were talking about the overheating MOSFETS on the 790X-G45 board so I ask you..


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
yea.. I did a custom paint on a scout.. Won 5th place worldwide in the Cooler-Master World wide Case Modding contest..

chrome looks awesome in a black case..

Here is mine.










thats looks great

I want to paint my Scout like this:

http://i368.photobucket.com/albums/o...9/DSC_0004.jpg

pic stolen from the 690 club xD


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Amen Bro...

Now we were talking about the overheating MOSFETS on the 790X-G45 board so I ask you..











E don't even worry about it. With that monster server fan moving air around in that sucker there's no way those VRMS are gonna get hot. It's not like you're gonna get a monster clock with those 1066 DDR2s anyway.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea. I just don't want it to burn out on me... I have pictures of what that looks like.. It is not pretty..

*GTR Mclaren..*. If you get Silver bumper paint from the auto parts store you can match that shade of silver and you can get a really smooth paint coverage.. I like the idea.. I think that you could do the shape around the window ... The Frame of the window and paint it silver too to equalize the Job..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Kev-b Did an invidia build with that concept.










Doesn't he live around Muscle Beach some where?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Ohh okay.. Here look at my Enigma ONE Build..














































I like cars too..


Isn't that a Nissan?







I don't think most people will ever know how good of a car that was, or the joke I just made.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Doesn't he live around Muscle Beach some where?

yea.. he's in Cali on the water.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Isn't that a Nissan?







I don't think most people will ever know how good of a car that was, or the joke I just made.


Yea. That's a Nissan.. Formally Datsun. Changed in 1981 to Nissan Motor Company. The 1974 had a 2.6 liter straight 6 cylinder. There was a dual overhead cam head for that one but it was Japan only. It had Twin Weber Two barrels with a double intake. It used leaded fuel. The car was capable of 155 mph on the straight highway with the 5 speed @ about 5500 RPM.. The car was a very high revving motor and usually ran at about 3200 rpm crusing in fouth gear. 5th would drop you to about 2500 RPM.. It is the kind of car that needs no A/C, no Radio, no power anything.. It is a drivers Car through and through... I loved to just hear the engine roar and changing the gears would almost produce an Erection at 4400 rpm..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Amen Bro...

Now we were talking about the overheating MOSFETS on the 790X-G45 board so I ask you..


E. This is exactly what some of the people do to the modded boards like I have. Rockr's right though you probably won't even know it.

Oh yeah. English Dot Soon, Ni-Sun, in German. Nippon motor corp, aka, Nippon GMBH. 
My favorite was the B210, one uggglyyy car but it got like 43mpg!


----------



## DireLeon2010

B-210?

http://jalopnik.com/307976/1975-datsun-b210








Duh-dah-DAAAAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


B-210?

http://jalopnik.com/307976/1975-datsun-b210








Duh-dah-DAAAAAHHHHH!!!










Yeppir! That's the baby.







But mine, um hers, was green, dark metal flake green.

Oh, PapaSmurf. I figured it out. I used a free partitioning program. Now I have to back up & re-install.


----------



## Rockr69

I'm doing another clear window for a customer. The sheet I buy is big enough to make two. Anybody want the other one? PM me for price.


----------



## Mongol

omg B210!!!










Nice Z-car, General. It's 'my little black go-getter's grandfather'. *hint*









LOL...what is this Mushkin Radioactive series DDR3? Gaudy is an understatement.


----------



## Enigma8750

WARNING RADIOACTIVE




























Quote:



Nothing seems impossible in this cutting edge computing era when so called Radioactive Memory comes into play. Mushkin Logistic GmbH, a leading manufacturer of high performance computer peripherals, has recently launched its revolutionary triple channel (DDR3) memory kit by the name - 998679r. The 998679r Memory is a perfect combination of high end technology with skilled design. Steffen Eisenstein, CEO of Mushkin Logistic GmbH proudly proclaims, "This kit is the ultimate combination of newest technology and fancy design." He also adds, "The response for the "radioactive" heatspreader was huge, now we will have a hell of a party on DDR3!"

This triple channel memory kit has been designed in an aluminum casing with yellow featured modules. The kit at present is available in a capacity of 6GB (3 x 2GB) and works at a frequency of 1600 MHz. The timing being 7-8-7-20 at a voltage of 1.65V and includes heatspreaders that are radioactive themed and featured with Advanced FrostByte technology. The "gamma-ray" heatspreader along with power usage of 1.65V and a high frequency of 1600 MHz meant for overclocking ambition, an unbuffered DDR3 RAM type is all featured in this small chip. Its bright yellow color sported in an aluminum heat-spreader jacket with radiation symbols on it might appear a bit scary, but the technology and features packed in this small chip is sure to steer the market.

Last but not the least the 998679r kit includes everything that you look for - a RAM of bigger capacity, low latency, and high frequency - all in a fancy packing. So, with 998679r Memory Kit, your search for a perfect memory kit for your system ends here. Packed with a lifetime warranty, the 998679r Radioactive Memory Kit is ready to hit the stores soon. However, the exact pricing of the Memory Kit is still not known.



http://www.technotalks.com/reviews/m...active-memory/


----------



## Striker36

but they are still using that stupid green PCB


----------



## Rockr69

New idea troops. The optical drive bay and the tool less locks were messing with the clean look I have going with my HDD cover and false floor so I made a cover for it too.


















I'm going to make another out of non vented sheet metal as soon as I scrounge some up to match the other two pieces


----------



## Enigma8750

What about cutting it into a Tee Fashioned look.. That might set it off.. But you lose some strength.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


but they are still using that stupid green PCB










Yea... Green and Yellow Go together..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Bri, the best of the free Partition Programs to use from within Windows is http://www.partitionwizard.com/free-...n-manager.html It works in both 64bit and 32bit and has a self booting CD image ISO that you can use as well.

Those B-210's were the best economy car between the original VW Bug and the VW Rabbit. They pretty much ran forever and most of them were parked not because they quit running but because they rusted out so much. They were one of the few Leaded cars that didn't suffer when Leaded Gas was phased out and they were forced to run on Un-Leaded.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Those B-210's were the best economy car between the original VW Bug and the VW Rabbit. They pretty much ran forever and most of them were parked not because they quit running but because they rusted out so much. They were one of the few Leaded cars that didn't suffer when Leaded Gas was phased out and they were forced to run on Un-Leaded.


Nissan has always built fantastic powertrains. when I met my wife she had an '83 Nissan Sentra wagon that had a bent exhaust valve. We drove that car for two years like that. I eventually got around to pulling the head, replaced the valve and that car started getting 33 mpg and we drove it another year and a half until it broke the timing belt and bent all the valves. By that time the car was worn thin and we left it by the side of the road. That sold me on the Nissan brand forever. I then got an '83 Maxima, the one with the straight six from the Z series. It had close to 200,000 miles on it when I got it. I drove that car as a daily driver for 4 years until it died. I now own an '83, kind of a pattern there, Nissan 720 regular cab P/U with the Z22 engine and a '76 Datsun 280z. If I were to win the Powerball the very first thing I'd do would be to head to my local Nissan dealer and get a Titan truck, a Murano for the wife and a pair of his and hers Zs so we could have fun on the weekends. Ah to dream a dream.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Nissan has always built fantastic powertrains. when I met my wife she had an '83 Nissan Sentra wagon that had a bent exhaust valve. We drove that car for two years like that. I eventually got around to pulling the head, replaced the valve and that car started getting 33 mpg and we drove it another year and a half until it broke the timing belt and bent all the valves. By that time the car was worn thin and we left it by the side of the road. That sold me on the Nissan brand forever. I then got an '83 Maxima, the one with the straight six from the Z series. It had close to 200,000 miles on it when I got it. I drove that car as a daily driver for 4 years until it died. I now own an '83, kind of a pattern there, Nissan 720 regular cab P/U with the Z22 engine and a '76 Datsun 280z. If I were to win the Powerball the very first thing I'd do would be to head to my local Nissan dealer and get a Titan truck, a Murano for the wife and a pair of his and hers Zs so we could have fun on the weekends. Ah to dream a dream.


I just want my old 74 back.. But a new one would be great.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I just want my old 74 back.. But a new one would be great.


The power of prayer my friend. I know I'll be praying for you every time I see a classic Z which is everyday around my house







. The second thing I'd do if won the Powerball would be to have Dianna, that's my Zs name because my wife is my Queen, sent to Chip Foose if he would do it and have it overhauled with a fuel injected Ford smallblock, six speed tranny and Arizona Z car disc brakes and fully adjustable suspension. Then I'd have to take a road trip to visit my good friend Enigma down in Alabamy


----------



## Striker36

come see striker on the way home?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


come see striker on the way home?










If my dream ever comes true, maybe I'll just have to head straight south to Nevada, then to Alabama then to wherever the hell you live Ben. I forget.


----------



## Enigma8750

He is on the East Coast...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


He is on the East Coast...


Well hell then I'll just have to do a Grand Tour like in the old days. Spend the whole summer touring the country buying stuff and having it shipped home.


----------



## Enigma8750

I will show you the sites around our lovely part of the world D...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I will show you the sites around our lovely part of the world D...


Yeah we'll have to look up Lynnard Skynnard while I'm in state!!!


----------



## Striker36

yea im in Southern NH (i can throw a rock and hit MA)...

my family did the road trip thing a few years ago. we hooked up a 35foot fifth wheal to the truck and just went the afternoon i got out of school for the summer.

7 weeks later we had gone from Alton NH to Nashville TN to Colorado Springs CO to some place around Pierre SD and back to NH hitting every state in side the circle we missed on the way out

it was a good trip. lots of memories.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I always said that if I ever hit a BIG Lottery I would buy a big motor home and a small vehicle to two behind it and travel all around the country for a year or so. Then once I found out where I wanted to live I would settle down and either buy or built a house. I'll be hitting every RollerCoaster long the way too.


----------



## Enigma8750

The Roller coaster thing is the Set up Smurf Daddy.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I loves my Coasters.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yea im in Southern NH (i can throw a rock and hit MA)...

my family did the road trip thing a few years ago. we hooked up a 35foot fifth wheal to the truck and just went the afternoon i got out of school for the summer.

7 weeks later we had gone from Alton NH to Nashville TN to Colorado Springs CO to some place around Pierre SD and back to NH hitting every state in side the circle we missed on the way out

it was a good trip. lots of memories.

We must be close, I am in north Central MA.. Gardner


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay... If I hit it big.. I would

Buy my uncles old house in Montevallo Al.

Buy My old Z Car Back.

Give 10 percent to the Church in a trust that would accumulate interest.

Save 20 percent for retirement.

And do what i do right now. I love being the Gen. E.

I love Writing Books

I love building computers.. I would have a shop with a all the tools.. But lease it so I could take it all off on my Taxes..

And I would get a little black woman to clean the house and cook food for me.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay... If I hit it big.. I would

...get a little black woman to clean the house and cook food for me.

I....

lol. It has to be the angry maid from Tom and Jerry.

_THOMMMMMMAAAAAASSSSSSSS_


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hey random question...If Cooler Master announce tomorrow a Storm Scout II

would you buy it ??


----------



## PapaSmurf

Possibly if I could afford it. But a lot would depend on the specs and the price. With my budget I would be more likely to buy one of the originals off of someone that is getting one of the new models.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
We must be close, I am in north Central MA.. Gardner









im in Nashua







and some times Northampton

and in other news. i got a new desk

























it was cheep but it works SO much better than my folding table... now i just need to finish cleaning up after completely rearranging my room lol. my bead was where the desk is now and the TV just wen up on the wall too from the pedestal in the corner (if you are following my work log you know where it was)


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Striker you left your scout always open ??

I like to do that...I think it looks better that way xD

I hate that the side panel is not black..its like gray or something


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
Striker you left your scout always open ??

I like to do that...I think it looks better that way xD

I hate that the side panel is not black..its like gray or something

i have it off because i need to get to the power reset panel and all that which isint hooked up to the front of the case at the moment as its still a work in progress so i need to use the one for my Mobo.... but it will be on it most of the time some day


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
And I would get a little black woman to clean the house and cook food for me.

A little black woman? Never trust a skinny cook!! That girl gotsta be big!


----------



## PapaSmurf

The best cook I ever had the pleasure of meeting never weighed more than 100 lb's soaking wet. The worst cook I ever met was well over 300lbs. I'll take a skinny cook any day.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
A little black woman? Never trust a skinny cook!! That girl gotsta be big!

It has been my experience that Black ladies learned to cook from their mothers. Old time recipes. Back when food was food and still is in their culture. The reason she has to be big is because of the wife. The wife does not want to have to compete for looks and hierarchy in the family unit. Plus I like the way they will talk to you and make that special corn that will make your mouth orgasm for days..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
hey random question...If Cooler Master announce tomorrow a Storm Scout II

would you buy it ??

No I would MOD it ... and then Paint it.. and then start a new club.. CMSSCII


----------



## Enigma8750

If they were to make a second gen box.. The *Storm Scout II* what would you do if you were on the design team.

I would add 2 inches to the Width. 2 inches to the Length. Change the Vents on the side window and put in metal PCI Brackets...

What about you guys ... What would you do to the next Gen Scout.

Come on you know that Cooler Master Watches this thread all the time.. Tell them what you want so they will steal our designs and not give us any credit. But we will get a better Scout out of the deal.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Add a second grill in the top for a second 120/140 fan and add the X-Doc like they have on the 692 Advanced.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

o right

keep the handle...but make it longer in all the upper side...the way it looks right now...its like a suitcase...

more cable management holes

a little bit longer for that 11 and more length cards...

new design for the windows

uniform paint !!! the sides are gray-black and the other parts full black

thats all...do it CM please









The Scout is one of the most popular CM cases, it deserve a second version


----------



## Striker36

a rocker stile expansion slot bracket

2 inches length and 1 inch with and height

2 140s at the top and one at the rear

different vents on the window. more cable management holes.

HDD cage like the 690 A-2

keep the current plate with the switches

but run the handle the whole length of the top

grommeted holes for a WC system (external rads any one? i dont like them but allot of people do)

im sure i can come up with more but they would have to pay me


----------



## Rockr69

I would make it 3 inches longer from front to back, 2 inches taller with another 120/140 fan in the top with built in rad mounts for a 240mm rad and make it 2 inches deeper from the back of the motherboard tray to the back side panel to accommodate cooling lines so as to promote the nice clean look I have been striving for in my own Scout. Last but not least I would have Cooler Master contract myself, Gen E and Stricker to make kick ass accessories by giving us a fat check up front to get setup in a large shop with all the tools and materials necessary to go to work!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I would make it 3 inches longer from front to back, 2 inches taller with another 120/140 fan in the top with built in rad mounts for a 240mm rad and make it 2 inches deeper from the back of the motherboard tray to the back side panel to accommodate cooling lines so as to promote the nice clean look I have been striving for in my own Scout. *Last but not least I would have Cooler Master contract myself, Gen E and Stricker to make kick ass accessories by giving us a fat check up front to get setup in a large shop with all the tools and materials necessary to go to work!*!

THIS. i would do custom orders for the international could if i could offset the cost of tools and materials...









i really need to start working on CAD stuff for the Cascade project.... (cough name drop Cough)


----------



## K10

Grommeted cable management holes.

1.5 inches added on the top, just for optimal clearance for the 8-pin.

Maybe have a large mesh square on the side panel. approx 240x240mm. allowing for either 1 large fan or 4 120mm fans to be mounted. there would be small windows on the top/bottom in addition to the mesh.

A few inches wider to allow for large coolers with the addition of side-panel fans.

Have built in partitioning between the PSU and motherboard section. A piece of metal to cover the PSU area would be included but optional.

Mounting capabilities for 2 140mm fans on the top.

Mounting capabilities for 2 140mm fans in the front.

Offered in white, camo, and black color schemes.

Fan controller built into the front or top.

A little larger feet to allow for better intake for PSU fans.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Offered in white, camo, and black color schemes.


Don't forget Black and white camo. Also black and red camo. Giggity!!


----------



## hyujmn

Remember, if they expand the Scout too large, then it would start impeding on their target market for the Storm Sniper. I agree with adding a little length and width, though. Maybe even just another inch each way would be amazing. Still, I'd rather take an extra two inches of length over anything. It might look a little weird like that though lol.

Metal PCI brackets are the best idea, so far. So practical and easy to execute for Cooler Master.


----------



## Striker36

i wonder if any one at CM reads this... i hope they arent stealing our ideas... though they most likely are...if they are following us


----------



## hyujmn

This forum is too large to not be followed by the major manufacturers. Just look at that guy that threatened XFX over his video card RMA. He's apparently supposed to get a free flight to Cali and whatever.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Make the front more like the Sniper. Line up the LED fan with the crosshairs. Make a proper crosshair design instead of the lazy crooked one.
Removable drive bay or one that you can change the angle on. Maybe one that can swing out. Fan control, including LEDs on ALL fans. Legs to allow floor clearance. Or take the best elements of both and call it the Storm Scout II or Storm Ranger


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


and call it the Storm Ranger










I had the same idea!

Since we seem to be on a dreamquest this evening If you could build your dream system from case to mouse only buying from Newegg, for those of us that can, what would it be? Here's mine:

COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942

MSI 890FXA-GD70

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition

CORSAIR Hydro H70 CWCH70 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler

2 COOLER MASTER Excalibur R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 120mm Case Fan

G.SKILL Trident+ Turbulence II 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000

XFX HD-597A-CNB9 Radeon HD 5970 Black Edition 2GB 512 (256 x 2)-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

G.SKILL Phoenix Pro Series FM-25S2S-120GBP2 2.5" 120GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARS 2TB 64MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

LG WH10LS30K 10X Blu-ray Burner - LightScribe Support - Bulk - OEM

COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSA00-80GAD3-US 1000W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Logitech G19 Black 104 Normal Keys USB Wired Standard Gaming Keyboard

Saitek CCB437090002/02/1 Black Wireless Laser 5600 dpi Cyborg R.A.T. 9 Mouse

3 ASUS VE276Q Black 27" 1920X1080 2ms Full HD HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor w/Display Port

Logitech Z-5500 505 Watts 5.1 Digital Speaker System

psyko PC51V1 Circumaural 5.1 PC Gaming Headset System

Subtotal:$4,885.19


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Grommeted cable management holes.

1.5 inches added on the top, just for optimal clearance for the 8-pin.

Maybe have a large mesh square on the side panel. approx 240x240mm. allowing for either 1 large fan or 4 120mm fans to be mounted. there would be small windows on the top/bottom in addition to the mesh.

A few inches wider to allow for large coolers with the addition of side-panel fans.

Have built in partitioning between the PSU and motherboard section. A piece of metal to cover the PSU area would be included but optional.

Mounting capabilities for 2 140mm fans on the top.

Mounting capabilities for 2 140mm fans in the front.

Offered in white, camo, and black color schemes.

Fan controller built into the front or top.

A little larger feet to allow for better intake for PSU fans.


Hmm, K10, I think they did this mod already: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2988

Prodcut number 2988, which they did take a few ideas from this thread BTW.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


This forum is too large to not be followed by the major manufacturers. Just look at that guy that threatened XFX over his video card RMA. He's apparently supposed to get a free flight to Cali and whatever.


Oh you think huh?? I was tapping away one day on the W/C thread, one guy asked for vendors for tubing, everyone was sending the big names. I popped in & sent this:

http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...e-209p1316.htm

I'm sure Striker recognizes it. Very next post, the rep from Koolertek popped in & thanked me! You'd be surprised who lurks in the shadows, I mean other than Syrillian!







Right Enigma??

Like I said, they did take two ideas for the HafX right off this thread!









Edit for the night: Awww Dang!! Rockr beat me to the punch again!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hmm, K10, I think they did this mod already: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2988

Prodcut number 2988, which they did take a few ideas from this thread BTW.










It seems to be lacking the following bolded items.

Quote:



Grommeted cable management holes.

1.5 inches added on the top, just for optimal clearance for the 8-pin.

Maybe have a large mesh square on the side panel. *approx 240x240mm. allowing for either 1 large fan or 4 120mm fans to be mounted. there would be small windows on the top/bottom in addition to the mesh.*

A few inches wider to allow for large coolers with the addition of side-panel fans.

*Have built in partitioning between the PSU and motherboard section. A piece of metal to cover the PSU area would be included but optional.*

Mounting capabilities for 2 140mm fans on the top.

*Mounting capabilities for 2 140mm fans in the front.*(without modding)

*Offered in white, camo, and black color schemes.*

*Fan controller built into the front or top.*
*
A little larger feet to allow for better intake for PSU fans.*


Also, I like the Storm Scout size/appearance more.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMHby85u_Bg  



 
 Totally off topic, but I had to share. This is a freak hail storm we had a few weeks ago.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


It seems to be lacking the following bolded items.

Also, I like the Storm Scout size/appearance more.


Yep & weight! You can't lug a Haf 2 miles to a lan party!







I didn't see all the differences.

I've been pretty tired lately, couldn't even bring a dream chassis to mind.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Totally off topic, but I had to share. This is a freak hail storm we had a few weeks ago.










Was that on the 10?


----------



## SneakyFox

My suggestion of changes to the Scout.

-Keep the current size.
-Change the hard drive cages to be like the M 690 II Advanced (then you can remove half to support long GFX)
-Fan Speed control for all stock fans on the control panel on the top
-Mounting for 2x140mm led fans in the front
-Multicolor led fans where user can control the color, maybe from the control panel on the top

And perhaps change the looks of the outside to resemble the gear of an actual scout solider. 
Ex. on military equipment there are often warnings and little tests on how to hanle or use. Look at a military fighter plane, there are warning signs on the side warning you where you may not step


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Was that on the 10?


The YouTube poster says the I-17 near Bethany Road.


----------



## GoodInk

Like most have said;
About an inch wider and taller
2x120/140 fans up top with rad mounts
4 5.25" bays
A split HDD cage with the ability to move it back to make room for a rad up front
PSU cover
PCI tool less need to be better
Taller case feet/rubber
Redo fan mounts on the window or just remove
Fix the cross hairs to be centered
Make the side panel bulges about 1/8" wider more room for cables
Make the CPU cut out bigger, I have to remove the MB to remove the CPU cooler
Holes for cables on the MB tray


----------



## Striker36

so i was just talking to Jina (woot lunch time!) and she knows i LOVE the band REM so she decided to show me this

  
 You Tube  



 
 its a really well made video i think so i had to share too


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow.. It is an awesome video. and inspires me to start back writing my sequel.


----------



## Rockr69

Hey guys I have another clear window. The smallest piece of plexi I can buy is big enough to make two. I sold one already, thanks E for headsup on that sale, so I have another ready to be shipped. PM if you want it.

*EDIT* I'll give priority to club members, but I'm also posting in the marketplace, so if you want it let me know quick.


----------



## Crucial09

Hey guys. anyone on here have the megahalems rev b?

My asetek lclc went out so i ordered the megahalems. 
cheaper to replace a fan eventually then the entire loop eventually. without a lose in performance.

I'd like some thought on it. here is the thread.
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-noises-3.html

there is also a video of my asetek making weird noises just before it leaked. out of the system thank gawd.


----------



## Striker36

you should talk to the people that made your old cooler too. who knows maybe you can get a refund or some shiny new parts!


----------



## Enigma8750

I am going to do a top Ten Suggestions that we will send to the Cooler Master people.. I know they won't get rid of the original.. It is too good of a seller for them. The CMSS is a Winner in all respects but we would like to see a second generation just to shut up the competition.

I suggest they change the stupid looking logo for it.. I hate that logo.. It needs to be more military and Less... I don't know... GAY!!!


----------



## Rockr69

You mean the the Storm?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I suggest they change the stupid looking logo for it.. I hate that logo.. It needs to be more military and Less... I don't know... GAY!!!


i agree but dont they use it for the whole Storm line?

it should defiantly be more special ops

i think i would give a second gen Scout a serious look if they did make one. i love my little scout to bits but it could use some changes on the design side...


----------



## Enigma8750

THIS IS What I am talking about...


----------



## Striker36

yea they use that for the whole line boss.

its suposta be a hurricane or something. though i DO agree that its rather lame, they wont get rid of it... too much brand recognition already


----------



## Enigma8750

I like this...










Or this..


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I am going to do a top Ten Suggestions that we will send to the Cooler Master people.. I know they won't get rid of the original.. It is too good of a seller for them. The CMSS is a Winner in all respects but we would like to see a second generation just to shut up the competition.

I suggest they change the stupid looking logo for it.. I hate that logo.. It needs to be more military and Less... I don't know... GAY!!!


to be honest, the biggest competition for the Scout is not other brand case...is a Cooler master case

specially the 690 II


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


to be honest, the biggest competition for the Scout is not other brand case...is a Cooler master case

specially the 690 II


till you get to the larger/higher end stuff liek the TJs and Lian Li's..

for cheap stuff they have a couple competitors too


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


till you get to the larger/higher end stuff liek the TJs and Lian Li's..

for cheap stuff they have a couple competitors too


And the cheaper stuff is priced enough lower than anything CM has to offer that they would have to cut too many corners to make them profitable. People who want cheap won't pay more and people who want the quality and features will pay for it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And the cheaper stuff is priced enough lower than anything CM has to offer that they would have to cut too many corners to make them profitable. People who want cheap won't pay more and people who want the quality and features will pay for it.


For me with exception of the crappy little expansion card clips the Scout is the perfect blend of price/features and performance. The only other close competitor outside the brand for this humble poster is Lian-Li PC-K58W/K62. If the Lian-Li had a handle similar to the Scout I'd be all over it. I'd keep the Scout of course for a home server/HTPC, but tool less system in the Lian-Li, again IMHO is far superior + it's more LC friendly, but that's what we the closed loop coolers for. _A little friendly jab at ya Papa







_


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And the cheaper stuff is priced enough lower than anything CM has to offer that they would have to cut too many corners to make them profitable. People who want cheap won't pay more and people who want the quality and features will pay for it.


thats true. i was thinking of the Antecs and thermaltakes


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


For me with exception of the crappy little expansion card clips the Scout is the perfect blend of price/features and performance. The only other close competitor outside the brand for this humble poster is Lian-Li PC-K58W/K62. If the Lian-Li had a handle similar to the Scout I'd be all over it. I'd keep the Scout of course for a home server/HTPC, but tool less system in the Lian-Li, again IMHO is far superior + it's more LC friendly, but that's what we the closed loop coolers for. _A little friendly jab at ya Papa







_


very True Rock.. Hey imagine an all aluminum Storm scout with just a about 2 inchs of space top side and width with some taller feet.. now that would be the bomb...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And the cheaper stuff is priced enough lower than anything CM has to offer that they would have to cut too many corners to make them profitable. People who want cheap won't pay more and people who want the quality and features will pay for it.


I really hate to say that you're right about this.. but you are talking the truth.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


to be honest, the biggest competition for the Scout is not other brand case...is a Cooler master case

specially the 690 II


Yes. The other case's are nice I have a big Stacker that I love, but I think that the Sniper and the Scout could hybrid a little.. Maybe put them in a dark room with some Barry White playing in the Background low and see what happens.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And the cheaper stuff is priced enough lower than anything CM has to offer that they would have to cut too many corners to make them profitable. People who want cheap won't pay more and people who want the quality and features will pay for it.


For CM fans there are options within the brand that are cheaper and have great features and performance for the budget minded builder who doesn't need to have blistering performance. Such as

the 590 Centurian









the690II









the Elite 430 is a great looking case with big features for the price 









and the HAF 912 









I guess it's all about how much we're willing pay and what our individual tastes are, but if there's a specific niche you need filled in a case guaranteed CM has a case for it.


----------



## Striker36

i can honestly say that i never once considered a HAF... they just look BAD imo... i know allot of guys love them (one of my better firends is building a rig in a HAFx soon and LOVES it, apparently im helping XD) and i have no problem with that. but they just arnt for me. but the scout on the other hand


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i can honestly say that i never once considered a HAF... they just look BAD imo... i know allot of guys love them (one of my better firends is building a rig in a HAFx soon and LOVES it, apparently im helping XD) and i have no problem with that. but they just arnt for me. but the scout on the other hand









And that's what is so great about the CM brand. They have a variety of visual styles to suit just about anyone's tastes. I really don't like the look of the HAF series either however the X is really growing on me, but I included the 912 in my example because for the money it is a feature rich case that I bet performs well. Another thing about the brand I really like, and I know you love your Stacker E, is most of the cases don't have doors. I detest doors. If someone else has a chassis with a door that's great and like the General's Stacker it looks great!, but doors are not for me.

I do love my Scout too Striker and I think it loves me


----------



## Striker36

my scout BETTER love me after all the time i have spent with it









and the modifications...


----------



## Rockr69

For pure elegance and design beauty IMO this case wins hands down, again from our friends at Cooler Master. I'd even put up with the door for this beauty. The CM Cosmos Pure Black


----------



## Striker36

have you seen XionX2s Cosmos?







i wish he would come back and finish it.... its sad when projects that incredible get dropped for what ever reason


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
have you seen XionX2s Cosmos?







i wish he would come back and finish it.... its sad when projects that incredible get dropped for what ever reason









No, can you point me to it?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
For pure elegance and design beauty IMO this case wins hands down, again from our friends at Cooler Master. I'd even put up with the door for this beauty. The CM Cosmos Pure Black

I agree.. But the first edition was my favorite because they changed the drive bays.. I love the old drive bays.


----------



## Enigma8750

Tinker Bell is hot


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
have you seen XionX2s Cosmos?







i wish he would come back and finish it.... its sad when projects that incredible get dropped for what ever reason










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
No, can you point me to it?

yep









http://www.overclock.net/sponsored-c...r-e-f-l-e.html


----------



## GoodInk

WHY DID YOU POST THAT LINK!!!! It makes me so sad that he hasn't done anything with it/left the forum??? Last post 9-17-2010








On another note, my Rasa kit came in today!!







I'll be hooking it up tonight and leak testing. I'll make sure I take lots of pics. My first impression of the kit is really good. Now if I just had the Scout II, I wouldn't have to put it in my Sniper.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
WHY DID YOU POST THAT LINK!!!! It makes me so sad that he hasn't done anything with it/left the forum??? Last post 9-17-2010








On another note, my Rasa kit came in today!!







I'll be hooking it up tonight and leak testing. I'll make sure I take lots of pics. My first impression of the kit is really good. Now if I just had the Scout II, I wouldn't have to put it in my Sniper.

because even though its on hold indefinitely its worth showing off. it makes me sad too...

i hear they are solid kits. they use the Apogee XT right? your really just buying a full loop with a cheaper price tag with that kit lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
because even though its on hold indefinitely its worth showing off. it makes me sad too...

i hear they are solid kits. they use the Apogee XT right? your really just buying a full loop with a cheaper price tag with that kit lol

Nope it's the XSPC Rasa block, X2O 750 pump/res, RS240 rad, and everything but coolant.
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g/c3...its-Page1.html


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG...sorry my beloved scout, but Im in love


----------



## skwannabe

Sigh this is alittle embarrassing... I was working on my scout last night but I couldn't take off the front fan. The screws are way too tight. Any suggestions...?

Thanks


----------



## GTR Mclaren

brute force my friend

replacing that fan (specially the bottom screws) was a pain in the ass


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skwannabe* 
Sigh this is alittle embarrassing... I was working on my scout last night but I couldn't take off the front fan. The screws are way too tight. Any suggestions...?

Thanks

You are not the first, sometimes they put them on pretty tight.


----------



## Striker36

mine was a HUGE pita to get out.

what eventually worked for me was backing out each screw 1 turn at a time going diagonally across to keep the pressure even across them all.

i hope all works out for you.

i got new stuff for my scout







check my work log in about 10 mins


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
OMG...sorry my beloved scout, but Im in love










I was until I saw the price. $339. OUCH. I think I'll pass.

I do like the design though. It definitely has some interesting design elements.


----------



## Striker36

i got pretty lights


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 



























i got pretty lights









You make me jealous T.T


----------



## Striker36

check the Reactor link in my work log for more info Average


----------



## Striker36

You Tube





HOLY CRAP EPIC









do want...


----------



## Enigma8750

I am doing that on my NEXT BUILD.. That is So FREAKIN Cool..


----------



## Crucial09

omg that 360 is jizz.

If only I could have it


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
you should talk to the people that made your old cooler too. who knows maybe you can get a refund or some shiny new parts!

I emailed them and they said they would get back to me. Maybe I'll get a free cpu cooler for the future or something.
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I am doing that on my NEXT BUILD.. That is So FREAKIN Cool..


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
omg that 360 is jizz.

If only I could have it


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
I emailed them and they said they would get back to me. Maybe I'll get a free cpu cooler for the future or something.
Thanks for the idea.

i wish i knew how. its SO COOL

i agree.... too bad i never used the one i had before it RRODed








we scouts look out for eachother


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i wish i knew how. its SO COOL

i agree.... too bad i never used the one i had before it RRODed








we scouts look out for eachother

Can't you fix the red ring of death?

I thought that it is just the cpu overheating?
some mx-2 on that and dust cleaning should fix it.

(I like checking out watercooled 360's)


----------



## Striker36

i was limping it along for about 8 months. i got it second hand with no warranty so i kinda had to make it work. for what i actually used it for it was fine. and i could keep it going.

the RROD is just a general hardware failure from what i could tell. i tried a few things actually and most of them worked for a while but i just got a crap console.

and it got thrown out a couple months ago lol


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i was limping it along for about 8 months. i got it second hand with no warranty so i kinda had to make it work. for what i actually used it for it was fine. and i could keep it going.

the RROD is just a general hardware failure from what i could tell. i tried a few things actually and most of them worked for a while but i just got a crap console.

and it got thrown out a couple months ago lol


Oh I see. I would have kept it just to rip apart.

Or take the cpu heat sink off and let it burn! lol


----------



## Striker36

i still have most of the good stuff

the optical drive actually became part of my cooling tunnel for the reactor


----------



## kev_b

I must have a brain cloud, I installed my new fans this afternoon that came in and I was looking at a picture tonight when I seen it, the upper fan is backwards. Itâ€™s a good thing this PC isnâ€™t finished and I didnâ€™t try to fire it up, Iâ€™m still waiting on a new USB 3.0 cable to come in. By the way did anyone know you canâ€™t plug a USB 2.0 cable into a USB 3.0 port backwards? Hard lesson learned, I must have had a brain cloud then to.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Love REM. Awesome video.

One of my brothers friends had a t-shirt back in the day that had a cartoon mouse 'standing tall' and defiantly giving the one fingered salute to an eagle that was stooping down on him. I gotta say, if I saw that wall of water coming toward me like that, I'd like to go out like that mouse. I mean....what's the use in running?


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
check the Reactor link in my work log for more info Average

Yup. It's clear that you put a lot of working your system.

Great job and thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Striker36

its still working.... probably always will be at this rate


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*





























i got pretty lights










I Agree.. they look Great.


----------



## Striker36

i think i like the white the best. but i decided im going to have them both in their


----------



## Enigma8750

I agree.. I like the white the best. Go LED though.. My last build I used these lights from Advance Auto Parts..

http://www.hero-ledstore.com/led-fle...ip-c-8_95.html


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i was limping it along for about 8 months. i got it second hand with no warranty so i kinda had to make it work. for what i actually used it for it was fine. and i could keep it going.

the RROD is just a general hardware failure from what i could tell. i tried a few things actually and most of them worked for a while but i just got a crap console.

and it got thrown out a couple months ago lol

Get a PS3, a real console









oright you got me, after a PC gamer Im a PS3 dude









xD


----------



## Enigma8750

Where is Charlie... ... Charlie.. Come back.. Where did you go?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
Get a PS3, a real console









oright you got me, after a PC gamer Im a PS3 dude









xD

had one. only ever used it as a blueray player. so sold it and im replacing the optical drive in my case with one some time in the beginning of next year


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAfXjnkY1tw
HOLY CRAP EPIC









do want...


I know how to make that, and yes I just might try to do it on my Sniper, it is perfect for that.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I know how to make that, and yes I just might try to do it on my Sniper, it is perfect for that.


do tell?


----------



## Enigma8750

Vote for Striker36

For MOTM

VOTE NOW!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


do tell?


With the angle of the side window on the Scout it might not work right.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/265902...ical_illusion/


----------



## Striker36

that's.... deceivingly simple.

i might try that some time







thanks for the find


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i was limping it along for about 8 months. i got it second hand with no warranty so i kinda had to make it work. for what i actually used it for it was fine. and i could keep it going.

the RROD is just a general hardware failure from what i could tell. i tried a few things actually and most of them worked for a while but i just got a crap console.

and it got thrown out a couple months ago lol

The RROD is the CPU/GPU losing contact with the hs. The patented X-Clamps that mount the hs actually puts so much tension on the mounting holes and they warp the mainboard pulling the chips off the hs. My kids 360 developed the RROD shortly after the warranty expired, so I got on the net looked at some videos and fixed it for about $15 by removing the X-clamps and mounting pegs, using some machine screws, nylon washers and some Dynex Silver TIM I bought at BB. It's lasted two years. The other major problem is the dreaded disc read error. Again back on the net, bought a replacement DVD drive for $50 (part of which was shipping). Swapped out the mainboard in the DVD drives and that repair has been 9 months now and going strong. I wish I'd known you were gonna throw it out cuz I would have paid the shipping for you send it to me!


----------



## Enigma8750

*How to make an infinity Mirror for your build..
Projected cost $50.00
*











First .. You get the rubber sticky weather strip that you use to put in a Automotive Windshield.

Second Get some led strips. 36 inch will give you 8 inches per side of the square.

Then stick the lights to the inside circumference of the rubber.

Then cut or have a mirror cut 8X8 or the size you want.. I use 8X8 for example This has Holes predrilled

Then Mirror tint a piece of acrylic.. NO BUBBLES

Then put the mirror on the bottom

Then the Rubber with the lights around the frame

Then the mirrored tinted acrylic mirror side down.
And there you go.. Easy as PIE>

*Oh about angle.. it is all how you mount the Top Acrylic that makes the angle.. Its a trial and error thing.. That is why you use the windshield rubber because you can smush it to fit the angle you want. Plus if you really want to get exact put screws in the four corners of the piece and then tighten to regulate the angle of the light worm hole.*


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


clip!


yea mine was all kinds of effed up when i got it from a kid in my school that it technologically inept. he tried fixing it... failed and sold it to me for 20 bucks







. i wasn't expecting much so i was happy with it. it was pretty dead when i finally killed it

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


snip again


and again... deceivingly simple. i feel dumb now for not knowing that lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 

and again... deceivingly simple. i feel dumb now for not knowing that lol


I learned it today too..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


OMG...sorry my beloved scout, but Im in love












Yea.. that is the Grandson of the PC-X2000F series. 









I loved that case so much i built one myself out of an old tall server case.



















Two front Panaflo Server fans sucking in to the case that was insulated with Styrofoam.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok guys, quiz time.
When you install an Nvidia card in your system, where is the icon file stored?

BTW, this is a self serving quiz, I just want my folder icon to have the logo.









Edit, two seconds later: Did everyone see the Eggs, November sale a thon? Ten percent off all kinds of things. Hmm flash memory card, I can save $ .0082! Sheesh that's better than Home Depot!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok guys, quiz time.
When you install an Nvidia card in your system, where is the icon file stored?

BTW, this is a self serving quiz, I just want my folder icon to have the logo.









Edit, two seconds later: Did everyone see the Eggs, November sale a thon? Ten percent off all kinds of things. Hmm flash memory card, I can save $ .0082! Sheesh that's better than Home Depot!










I think it's in the .exe for the program(can't think of the name)


----------



## BriSleep

Ok thanks K10, I'll do search for it, it's riva tuner I think.

Ok, whatever disk you let it install on. Then /NVidia/displaydriver/<<insert version number here, mine is 260.99>>/<<insert windows version here, Vista 64bit>>/English/DisplayControlPanel/DisplayCplExt.dll

_*So:*_ C:/NVidia/DisplayDriver/260.99/Vista 64_bit/English/DisplayControlPanel/DisplayCplExt.dll









Edit #1: @ Striker: Nice pics man! Wanna come to Nevada & make my puter look purty?

Edit #2: Ooooh, here's one C:/ProgramFiles/NVIDIA Corporation/Control Panel Client/nvcplui.exe
There's about 5 icons in there including the 3D one.









Edit #3: See, I mentioned kev_b & that I haven't seen him in a while & there he is!! The power of words!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


With the angle of the side window on the Scout it might not work right.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/265902...ical_illusion/



Thanks for the vid man! Oh, no I did not "steal" it, it just downloaded itself onto my drive!









Striker, go with the white, it's too underdone, everyone wants colors!









I've thought about putting these on the sides of the front door handicap ramp, but I'm concerned the cold weather & my snow shoverl will destroy them every winter!








http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1...atalogId=10053

Look, there's kev_b now!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Edit #1: @ Striker: Nice pics man! Wanna come to Nevada & make my puter look purty?


if you wana pay the air fair









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Striker, go with the white, it's too underdone, everyone wants colors!










im going to stick them both in the case on a 3 position switch so i can have just the white, just the green, or none at all.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


if you wana pay the air fair










Would you take the bus?


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea.. that is the Grandson of the PC-X2000F series. 









I loved that case so much i built one myself out of an old tall server case.



















Two front Panaflo Server fans sucking in to the case that was insulated with Styrofoam.



















[/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER]


Looks Great! But I think u have to much time on ur hands Enigma.... Im Jealous!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Would you take the bus?
























train i would think about. so long as it has WiFi and outlets. Bus... HELL NO. i hate taking the bus to Boston and thats only a 30 min trip


----------



## Striker36

any one know what today is?

  
 You Tube


----------



## Striker36

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunpowder_Plot

just a fun little tidbit

sorry.... im a huge fan of the graphic novel.... and of these kinds or stories lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


any one know what today is?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2wrPtz0sDc


To be a good movie 
This film had it's chance
But with V's constant chatting 
I slipped into a trance
I gazed at fair Natalie
That sweet Portman lass
And dreamed of how I could just hit that...
channel change button to turn that damned Hugo Weaving off! What were you guys thinking I was gonna say?


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunpowder_Plot

just a fun little tidbit

sorry.... im a huge fan of the graphic novel.... and of these kinds or stories lol


great books... AND I AM JOHN GALT


----------



## Striker36

lol rocker
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
great books... AND I AM JOHN GALT

i agree. and really? i want proof


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol rocker
















i agree. and really? i want proof

Proof!!!


----------



## Crucial09

Hey guys does Storm Sniper have positive pressure?
or nuetral?
or negative. etc.
Thanks guys.

To see my fans click on my rig in my sig. but minus the radiator fans. They will be going on the megahalems cooler.

AND I ordered the prolimatech megahalems rev b cpu cooler after my asetek lclc failed.
i'll hook up that transformer deceptacon looking beast and post pics as soon as i can!


----------



## Crucial09

double on accident


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Hey guys does Storm Sniper have positive pressure?
or nuetral?
or negative. etc.
Thanks guys.

To see my fans click on my rig in my sig. but minus the radiator fans. They will be going on the megahalems cooler.

AND I ordered the prolimatech megahalems rev b cpu cooler after my asetek lclc failed.
i'll hook up that transformer deceptacon looking beast and post pics as soon as i can!

Depending on how the fans are configured it can be any of the three.


----------



## Rockr69

I got bored with my KB/M, so I changed them from this









To this

















The camera flash makes the red seem more orange, but it's really like Ferrari red.


----------



## Striker36

nice rocker. i just got a new keyboard too!( and mouse pad)


----------



## GoodInk

Well I didn't get a new kayboard, but I got this
P.S. I love my G15 and Rocker nice paint job!


----------



## Striker36

i want more pictures RIGHT NOW Goodink


----------



## Bradey

i wanted them yesterday


----------



## GoodInk

Will this do?


----------



## Striker36

yes







.

now you need to mod that all into your scout


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yes







.

now you need to mod that all into your scout









If you can tell me how to get a DVD drive, card reader, 2 HDDs, a 2 bay pump/res combo, and the rad in there I will do it.


----------



## Striker36

well you can keep the top 3 bays if you do it the way i did so thats your DVD and water stuff right their.

then the HDDS will fit on the back of the drive cage (its a tight fit but they DO) then the card reader you can stick on the bottom of the cage so it faces out the side window. then just cut an opening in the window and your golden









now that i think about my project that's allot of work... but it would be SO worth it


----------



## Striker36




----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


----------



## GoodInk

Well with just some quick testing, running the fans in pull, I'm about 15C cooler than my Megahalems running [email protected]







Best $130 I have spent in a long time


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I got bored with my KB/M, so I changed them from this









To this

















The camera flash makes the red seem more orange, but it's really like Ferrari red.


I love it ... I have the same system in my living room system.. I love the MOD.. Super Cool.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


nice rocker. i just got a new keyboard too!( and mouse pad)











My Son Bought that one.. He loves it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Will this do?





































Such a SEXY board.. I love this Build... Awesome.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts. Welcome to one of the fastest growing clubs on the internet... The Club is becoming so large that we don't want to leave out anyone or miss anyone. Please fill out this small Membership Roster if you would like to be a Member.
Thank you.

*Semper Fi Do or Die* is our Motto and when you're here, you're Family.








Please ignore this message if you have already filled it out once.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of our Active members.*


----------



## Enigma8750

You Tube


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUNmLuNdiL8  
awesome vid enigma but this is a must see...
















  
 You Tube


----------



## Striker36

yea Enigmas was better.

i love kittehs


----------



## PapaSmurf

the problem with kittens is that they grow up to be cats.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


the problem with kittens is that they grow up to be cats.


but i know this







i learned that 8 years ago when i got an 8 week old puppy









my mom is allergic to cats







but my GF (and actually most of my friends) has a cat and i want one


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, haven't read the posts yet. I was at the trailer painting, ruined a shirt cause the white T I put in the car landed on a wet rag, so I wore a shirt over my good T, then some shellac primer hit me & that stuff goes into almost anything.









So, ran right over here, Mindy is asleep already but hey! Enigma, Rockr, you guys that have been here a while, remember I said I knew 27 amputee jokes at one time?? I could only come up with about 14 then right. Well, guess what?







The guy who's selling our trailer is from El Salvador & his brother was working for an electrical line repair company, a helicopter guy that hangs out the side, grounds the high tension lines then jumps onto them to make repairs! No guts no glory right?? Well, one day he grounds out, jumps over & POW!!! Both legs below the knees & they were an un-insured company of course so it was.... Sorry, no legs, no job. What's the ump say?? YOU"RE OUTTA HERE!!!









Bummer, right?










Ok, you over that? So....









What do you call a guy with no arms & no legs on the wall? ............

*Art!!*

What do you call a guy with no arms & no legs in a lake? ................

*Bob!!*

Hey, that brings me up to 16, now only what 11 to come up with or remember!







Right, me remember! I call my phone my second brain!

Ok, read posts now!

Edit, added bold & italics!

*Edit #2*: Just found out it's "fall back" on the clocks time. I hate "daylight savings", I've never caught a single sunbeam changing my clocks! I still wake up around 11ish, noon ish!







What Moron changed it to this late in the year anyway??

Oh yeah, that Moron! Rockr, I expect you'll jump in & put his picture up.

*Edit #3*, *@ PapaSmurf*: Ok, now for the strange in HDD's story. So, I take out the Seagate, swap in the WD, right, then back it up to another WD that I'm not using as a DVR backup.







Then put the Seagate in the E-Sata holder & set everything to run while I have to do this fixing up the trailer stuff. So, I fully expect the problem to continue right? And, have to re-install everything on E:/ then copy back my data just like we discussed. Guess what? Once the Seagate is out of the case, all the symptoms are gone!

Wha???







Now I'm really tempted to put it back in the case to see if it starts acting up again! What's your opinion?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Question...the cooler master V6 GT fits in the Scout???


----------



## BriSleep

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Striker36*   if you wana pay the air fair









im going to stick them both in the case on a 3 position switch so i can have just the white, just the green, or none at all.  
Air Fare! Are you nuts?? Know how many times you'll be searched between Maine & Nevada?? Answer is...... every time you land!







Now that everyone knows Stephen King is from Maine!









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Rockr69*   Would you take the bus?





















  
Ewww, I wouldn't. Ok, so I would, wanna make something of it? Met some really cool freaks on the bus!









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*   Looks Great! But I think u have to much time on ur hands Enigma.... Im Jealous!







  
I totally agree! With both!
BTW boss, cover up your knee next time. What do those shorts say? Gua.... what? Guano?









Heh heh!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Striker36*   train i would think about. so long as it has WiFi and outlets. Bus... HELL NO. i hate taking the bus to Boston and thats only a 30 min trip  
Yeah, the trains are cool, now that the guy invented that Engine that straightens the tracks & flattens down the head of the rail!

Hey Enigma, remember the Candy Dancers?? Those guys were slick! Love thier raps!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Rockr69*   To be a good movie 
This film had it's chance
But with V's constant chatting 
I slipped into a trance
I gazed at fair Natalie
That sweet Portman lass
And dreamed of how I could just hit that...
channel change button to turn that damned Hugo Weaving off! What were you guys thinking I was gonna say?  
There he goes again, weaving those words! Awesome, just awesome! 
I am so disappointed in OCN!







Among others that I looked for, they don't have a smilie that cries or wipes his tears. Manly tears of course!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*   Proof!!!








  
Aha! I knew it!! Now, where in the phone book would Great Britain be?? G's or B's???









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Rockr69*   I got bored with my KB/M, so I changed them from this









To this

















The camera flash makes the red seem more orange, but it's really like Ferrari red.  
No way!!!!! You know that's the same keyboard Mindy has? Now, how do I ship it to Idaho without her knowing so you can paint it purple??

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *GoodInk*   Well I didn't get a new kayboard, but I got this
P.S. I love my G15 and Rocker nice paint job!
 
Edited the pics out to save space, used to apologize for that but not now. Just want to say...... Man I miss having a military salary!







Nice stuff G.I.! If they would have had PC's while I was in instead of cheap stereos.... Well, I would have had this a lot sooner!










Oh man, just noticed an enormous blunder, I don't have a pic with the 2 480's in there!!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*   awesome vid enigma but this is a must see...
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty62YzGryU4  
See, this is why I keep coming here, it's not the computers. It's the videos man, totally! Gotta post mine! Hmmm, here it is:

  
 You  Tube  



 
 
Edit: Like the post wasn't long enough, right?? *@ Striker*: What kind of cat?? Mutt? BM (Before Mindy, who is allergic, she sees one & starts sneezing, I had a jet black short hair male Manx with green eyes Super Cool on Haloween, Nevada's B-Day BTW, a long hair female grey Manx, a Ragdoll & a Tabby that was half African wild cat, he weighed 30lbs, the only cat larger is the Maine ****.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Question...the cooler master V6 GT fits in the Scout???


I don't see why not, throw me the dimension of it & I'll tell you.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

its 165mm tall !!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103089


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


its 165mm tall !!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103089


It will be realllllyyyyy close, you should have maybe 4mm to spare.

No, scratch that, well, put it this way, it will clear the window buy a few mm's but it would have to be turned sideways & it probably won't work that way.







Sorry, have someone confirm this. Probably first thing in the morning.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Edited the pics out to save space, used to apologize for that but not now. Just want to say...... Man I miss having a military salary! Nice stuff G.I.! If they would have had PC's while I was in instead of cheap stereos.... Well, I would have had this a lot sooner!


Well the pay isn't that great, I've worked my a$$ off to get where I'm at. In the last 6 years, I've been out side the US for 5. I'm not complaining, I've been to Turkey, Kuwait, Germany, Iraq, and Honduras in that time frame. I've seen a lot of good and bad, have had great times and sad time and some close calls. One thing I can say it has not been stale. The Air Force has a problem right now, because the economy has been so bad, even though we are at an all time high for ops tempo, we are at a 15 year high for retention. Meaning even though we are working our self to death, we know it isn't any better on the outside. Damn what happen to the US of A????


----------



## Striker36

Bri. i want something short hair... like a Scottish fold.... (they have both short and long hair varieties)

we had a Main **** for a couple years when i was little but it got taken my some other wildcat.. then when we went to get another a few years later we found out that in the time between some how my mom developed an allergy to them


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Question...the cooler master V6 GT fits in the Scout???


30 seconds with the SEARCH feature of the forums shows that yes the V6 will fit in a front to back orientation. http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post10181789


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


30 seconds with the SEARCH feature of the forums shows that yes the V6 will fit in a front to back orientation. http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post10181789


Ok Papa, you got me, but ummm, this is a link to the top of this page.







I know, you weren't out to get me!

It's those other people, they're everywhere, they're everywhere! Why did I just hear the call of Chicken Man?? Dang paint fumes. Oh, I did say, you better check my facts right? Phew!

BTW, haven't used the forum search feature in 6 months, so didn't know it was working again. I did know that you can pull up one of our posts usually within 3 hours of it going up by searching the subject on Google. See, told you I've been exhausted! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!! Oh man, what's that sir? No, I don't have a medic alert bracelet.







Guys, I really need to go back to my games for like..........A Month!

@ Striker: Dude, you do know this cat has a rep for ear infections, right?? Also, are you up really early or am I up really late??
http://www.breedlist.com/scottish-fold-breeders.html

Edit: *@ Everyone*: Allright, show of hands. Who doesn't know what I'm talking about when I say "Chicken Mannnnn"!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


@ Striker: Dude, you do know this cat has a rep for ear infections, right?? Also, are you up really early or am I up really late??
http://www.breedlist.com/scottish-fold-breeders.html



yes sir, i did actually lol. between Jina and I we know most of the inmportnt stuff about a few different breads of cats lol

and i think its a little of both at this point... i have been up since about 5:30 yesterday so its late for me. and idk when you got up but you said something about 12 so this would be nid afternoon for you if you were a normal person


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yes sir, i did actually lol. between Jina and I we know most of the inmportnt stuff about a few different breads of cats lol

and i think its a little of both at this point... i have been up since about 5:30 yesterday so its late for me. and idk when you got up but you said something about 12 so this would be nid afternoon for you if you were a normal person










>>if you were a normal person







<< This part. HA!! That'll be the day!! ROFLMAO!!






























Mid afternoon?? I go to bed in about 90 minutes! I may not sleep for a few hours but I do go to bed....... Usually.









Also, I'm not a sir, I work for a living... ummm wait, I'm disabled... How's this work again??


----------



## DireLeon2010

The video with the cats? How the heck did that cat get caught up by the ceiling fan? I've watched it over and over and can't figure it out. Poor thing must have sounded like a miniature air raid siren.







:


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Depending on how the fans are configured it can be any of the three.



Do you think you can tell me which on mine is? lol

below is the like to my computer, by my sig.

but the rad and asetek lclc will be gone.
Replaces with a megahalems air cooler, and the fans from the rad will be on those.

anyone know if I'm positive pressure, neg, or neutral?


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


The video with the cats? How the heck did that cat get caught up by the ceiling fan? I've watched it over and over and can't figure it out. Poor thing must have sounded like a miniature air raid siren.







:


That video is fake. Its animated and was used in a commercial for something.
It looks real tho lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Do you think you can tell me which on mine is? lol

below is the like to my computer, by my sig.

but the rad and asetek lclc will be gone.
Replaces with a megahalems air cooler, and the fans from the rad will be on those.

anyone know if I'm positive pressure, neg, or neutral?


We can't tell. If you have more intake fans then exhaust then you're positive. if you have more exhaust than intake then you're negative and if you have a balanced amount of both, that would be neutral.


----------



## Crucial09

Alright thanks rockr69. 
I know positive is better for dust.

Is neutral okay on dust too?


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Ok Guys, Iv seen some pretty awesome mods to the scout since Iv been on this site... But what I wanna know is "WHEN IS SOMEONE GOING TO GO CRAZY AND OVER MOD OUR BADASS CASE???" Well i seen this and i think if we pulled all of our resources together we could come up with something better!!! I think we should try.... yes i think we should! whos with me???? WHOO RAGH!!!









  
 You Tube  



 



























Either way, keep up ur extraordinary works troupes!!!


----------



## Kaneda13

while i can't nearly keep up with the BSG case... i did a bit of work on mine again today in search of positive case pressure. I cut the front grill off the lower intake fan, and installed another intake fan at the bottom of the case with a dust filter. I waiting on my new solid window to come in, but with a sheet of paper held over the slot in the stock glass, it's blowing it away, so i should have good positive pressure. i also put some vinyl tape over the holes in the back to cover them as well.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


while i can't nearly keep up with the BSG case... i did a bit of work on mine again today in search of positive case pressure. I cut the front grill off the lower intake fan, and installed another intake fan at the bottom of the case with a dust filter. I waiting on my new solid window to come in, but with a sheet of paper held over the slot in the stock glass, it's blowing it away, so i should have good positive pressure. i also put some vinyl tape over the holes in the back to cover them as well.






































Looking Good Kaneda, hows that water cooler working for u? i was thinking of getting one but i still love the mean look of my fan cooler... Looks sooo evil!


----------



## Kaneda13

Treacherous Intellect: Working out great for me. i'm idling about 30*C with it. i like the subtle blue glow from the screen too, haven't decided if i'll turn on the pulse or just leave it on all the time once i get the new glass in.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Treacherous Intellect: Working out great for me. i'm idling about 30*C with it. i like the subtle blue glow from the screen too, haven't decided if i'll turn on the pulse or just leave it on all the time once i get the new glass in.


well the blue always looks great and when u add a new widow it really pops!









and when u add some fans


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

What is the deal??? i finally get a chance to get on here and hang and no one is here....







yes i have no life an im home on a sat... and i quit







man this sux! lol hope everyone is doing great and having a good weekend!


----------



## Rockr69

What the H kind of CPU cooler is that Treach?


----------



## Rockr69

What is that CPU cooler Treach?

OOPs Double post


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


What the H kind of CPU cooler is that Treach?


its an ASUS lion square... its a beast and works great!


----------



## Rockr69

It looks like a beast and looks good! Is it passive?


----------



## Striker36

hey im here now... i just went to the store for a DPST rocker switch... their isint a single place in my town that has them....

so i got a toggle switch in stead... till i can get a rocker from the intertewbs


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It looks like a beast and looks good! Is it passive?

honestly i dont know... how would i find out? thing runs great, its by far the best one iv owned









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
hey im here now... i just went to the store for a DPST rocker switch... their isint a single place in my town that has them....

so i got a toggle switch in stead... till i can get a rocker from the intertewbs

that sux.. where do u live?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
that sux.. where do u live?

southern NH.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
southern NH.

i bet its cold up there now...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
i bet its cold up there now...

its about 50*f right now. its t-shirt and jeans weather

probably cold for a texan though


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
its about 50*f right now. its t-shirt and jeans weather

probably cold for a texan though









yeah im from california so that is freezing to me







you can keep it!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It looks like a beast and looks good! Is it passive?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
honestly i dont know... how would i find out? thing runs great, its by far the best one iv owned

Since it has a fan in it that you have to plug in then it is NOT passive. Passive means it has no active fan connected directly to it.

Rockr, you remove the top cover and there is a 92mm fan inside. It's comparable to an Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro or Freezer 7 Pro Rev 1.


----------



## Enigma8750

55 here in good ole Alabama.. and down to 30 last night.


----------



## Jusuchin

I love my Scout! Have had it since about June and it keeps everything nice and cool. Problem though... this morning I went to turn on my case and touching the power button I got a shock. Now when I try to push it on it will only for a second (fans and stuff starts to spin up) but then turns off. At one point it was turning on and off in intervals (just the short spin up). Agh! I hope I didn't fry anything... if anything the case would be the cheapest thing. So right now I unplugged everything and am going to let it sit.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Since it has a fan in it that you have to plug in then it is NOT passive. Passive means it has no active fan connected directly to it.

Rockr, you remove the top cover and there is a 92mm fan inside. It's comparable to an Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro or Freezer 7 Pro Rev 1.

COME ON PAPA, i had a AC 64 and it doesn't come close in comparison... my system has dropped 10+ degrees since install














u hurt my feelings... lol im messing with ya


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 
What is the deal??? i finally get a chance to get on here and hang and no one is here....







yes i have no life an im home on a sat... and i quit







man this sux! lol hope everyone is doing great and having a good weekend!

Sorry Man.. I had to go on a emergency computer Call this morning.. Patient lost internet and needed to check her e'mail..

Gen E. To the Rescue..


----------



## Enigma8750

Striker.. You don't have a Radioshack in the Area.. thats where I get all my switches.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Since it has a fan in it that you have to plug in then it is NOT passive. Passive means it has no active fan connected directly to it.

Rockr, you remove the top cover and there is a 92mm fan inside. It's comparable to an Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro or Freezer 7 Pro Rev 1.

I like the A/C Freezer and the 64.. Cheap but great cooling..


----------



## GoodInk

OK guys I guess I drank too much last night and couldn't do math right. The CPU is running more like 10*C cooler not 15 but I'm still happy. And the more you push it the better it holds up. I'm going to be trying my Gelid Silent 12 PWM fans out tonight. I hope they can keep up or I will need new fans or a fan controller.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I like the A/C Freezer and the 64.. Cheap but great cooling..

I would go so far as GOOD cooling, but certainly not great. They are dependable and affordable though which helps, but even a CM Hyper 212+ can be had for the same money or less and cools considerably better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Striker.. You don't have a Radioshack in the Area.. thats where I get all my switches.

He mentioned that they didn't have the type he needed.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Striker.. You don't have a Radioshack in the Area.. thats where I get all my switches.

i went to two of them lol


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
its about 50*f right now. its t-shirt and jeans weather

probably cold for a texan though









Geez, at 50f in Texas, everyone wears coats and lk 3 layers of clothing. Hell, at 80f you'll still see people wearing light jackets.

I should know... I'm sitting in my room with a long sleeve shirt, a hoodie, and sweats on and I'm still cold....


----------



## GoodInk

Its 68 out and I'm wearing a jacket.


----------



## Crucial09

Here in Newfoundland Canada its uh... snow flurries lol
We will have the first blanket of snow really soon.

Getting into freezing temps already. 30-40F
Roads salted already, and some black ice early in the morning.

Today was slightly warmer. 55f, and I felt like swimming because of it


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
CM Hyper 212+ can be had for the same money or less and cools considerably better.

Probably the best budget cooler on the whole damn planet.


----------



## Kaneda13

after a couple of days of baking the arctic silver 5 in on the coolit vantage, i haven't seen temps above 43*c while gaming, and it's usually around 40*c, so i'm very happy with how it's working out. seen idle temps as low as 28*c, but i keep the office pretty cool, so that's not a great indication.

edit: btw, how does one go about editing the system info below?

edit 2: nvmnd, found it.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Editing System Info.*

First go to the top of the board and you will see the USER CP (Control Panel)

Then press it and look to the left. There will different headings.

Choose Edit System. And then you can put in the new Data and then hit SAVE and there you have it. Data is Changed.

You can also use the same USER CP to change your Avatar and Sig. and anything else you decide to change about your Data.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I would go so far as GOOD cooling, but certainly not great. They are dependable and affordable though which helps, but even a CM Hyper 212+ can be had for the same money or less and cools considerably better.


I agree Papa.. You are right.. I am just an old timer and the new 212 is still strange to me.. I gotta keep up.. I am so behind on cooling.. I still think that the Xiggy 1283 is great.. But that is probably wrong now too.. But I love them. I buy them for all my builds. I took a chance once and bought that Rosewill Z-5 Series cooler and i was really Impressed with it too..


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Xiggy 1283 is fine and on par with the Hyper 212+. I doubt there would be more than a degree or two difference between them if that much.


----------



## Enigma8750

wow.. I feel better now.. Hey did the Dark knight lose some cooling power with the powder coating.. I love the black.. But I haven't checked on it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not that I know of. The Black TRUE was just as effective as the chrome one is.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


wow.. I feel better now.. Hey did the Dark knight lose some cooling power with the powder coating.. I love the black.. But I haven't checked on it.


You should bone up on the Hyper 212+. Check it out http://www.maximumpc.com/article/rev...hyper_212_plus


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh the True All copper.. 25 pound heatsink.. I loved the look. Wonder if it changed colors to green after a while..


----------



## Striker36

i like this one better


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect*


What is the deal??? i finally get a chance to get on here and hang and no one is here....







yes i have no life an im home on a sat... and i quit







man this sux! lol hope everyone is doing great and having a good weekend!


See, I told you, it's either feast or famine on the weekends around here & it doesn't usually matter what's going on. Like........

*Turn your clocks back tonight!! *Oh, most of you already have, so if you read this & you haven't. Hope you're not late for work!

Weather here.. yesterday it was 75 & sunny, today it was about 65, cloudy, windy & now it's 55 which is pretty warm for this time of year. It will change overnight though. Hopefully not tonight, there's tons of leaves at the trailer & we need them for compost here (Stupid Clay), so it better not rain on them.

Amazon is having a sale on "Rotary Tool" accessories!! Sic 'em boys!!


----------



## Crucial09

Anyone here use microsoft security essentails coupled with malwarebytes antimalware(registered) ?

Best freaking combination of antivirus out there.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crucial09*


anyone here use microsoft security essentails coupled with malwarebytes antimalware(registered) ?

Best freaking combination of antivirus out there.


10-4


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Anyone here use microsoft security essentails coupled with malwarebytes antimalware(registered) ?

Best freaking combination of antivirus out there.


The free version of Malwarebytes, not the registered version. I install the free Malwarebytes on every computer I own and build, and most of the ones I work on for people coupled with either MSE or Avast Home Free.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The free version of Malwarebytes, not the registered version. I install the free Malwarebytes on every computer I own and build, and most of the ones I work on for people coupled with either MSE or Avast Home Free.

Its great. if you get a key, i think you can use the same key as many times as you want.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Its great. if you get a key, i think you can use the same key as many times as you want.

Not legally. They do have a volume license, but it is for a specific number of computers depending on how many you want to cover. Otherwise it is ONE Computer per License Key.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i like this one better

















I like it too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Anyone here use microsoft security essentails coupled with malwarebytes antimalware(registered) ?

Best freaking combination of antivirus out there.

Yea.. I like that combo too.. that is what I put on my Builds..


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Kanneda13.. How do you monitor your temps while playing your games.. I have never been able to do that..


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Kanneda13.. How do you monitor your temps while playing your games.. I have never been able to do that..


in OSX i can pull up my dashboard and i have istat pro running that monitors all the temps in my case.


----------



## Striker36

hey guys! its OFFICIAL! a Scout CAN win MOTM







!

thanks for all the support! i couldn't have done it with out you guys









-Striker


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Hey Kanneda13.. How do you monitor your temps while playing your games.. I have never been able to do that..


I had a program that used to only run 16k, & it would pop up at whatever pre-set limit you entered in. I don't have a clue what it was but I could look it up for you Boss.







I stopped needing it when I got this mobo cause of the LED that shows the temp. I call tell the video cards cause they taught me how before I started testing them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey guys! its OFFICIAL! a Scout CAN win MOTM







!

thanks for all the support! i couldn't have done it with out you guys









-Striker


 Holy Chrome!! Congratualations man!




































































































Like Rockr said & I was thinking when he beat me to the post, you really deserve it, yours was a true hard core mod man!

Way To Go Striker!!


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Anyone here use microsoft security essentails coupled with malwarebytes antimalware(registered) ?

Best freaking combination of antivirus out there.


Yep, I use those! (But the free version of Malwarebytes.)









Also Avast as a 2nd AV scan; Spybot - S&D and SpywareBlaster (doesn't do scans or anything -- passive immunity only).


----------



## byrkoet

Pvt. ''Byrkoet'' reports for duty


----------



## Mudfrog

Hey guys, what would be a good semi low noise fan to replace the factory fans with? I never use the LED lighting so I really don't care if it's disabled. Just trying to pick up some extra air flow. I already added 2x 120's (side panel) and 1x 140 (drive bay) in addition to the factory fans.

Also, is there a list of HSF's that will work? Anyone know if the CM 212+ or Mugen 2 will fit?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey guys! its OFFICIAL! a Scout CAN win MOTM







!

thanks for all the support! i couldn't have done it with out you guys









-Striker


Congrads!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mongol

PFC Mongo checking in...hit a lil snag in the rebuild build, but I'm moving along nicely.









Also: GTX 580 (nvidia video) states it will have 'vapor chamber cooling.' Interesting. Can't wait to see full load temps. Also, on the main page there was an image showing cost @ 399 GBP.

Hopefully they can keep US prices below $500.

Edit: Just saw some great news! Congrats Striker!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*


Hey guys, what would be a good semi low noise fan to replace the factory fans with? I never use the LED lighting so I really don't care if it's disabled. Just trying to pick up some extra air flow. I already added 2x 120's (side panel) and 1x 140 (drive bay) in addition to the factory fans.

Also, is there a list of HSF's that will work? Anyone know if the CM 212+ or Mugen 2 will fit?


Both of the HSF you listed will fit however not with the top side panel fan installed. As for recommending fans you'll get as many different answers as there are fans to choose from. The CM Hyper 212+ is an excellent choice. Most reviews have put it within a couple of degrees of the TRUE 120 and one review,http://www.maximumpc.com/article/rev...hyper_212_plus, shows it beating the TRUE and for less than $30! Pair it up with a couple of CM R4s , or my favorite; the CM Excalibur in a push/pull configuration and you'll have a formidable cooling solution that will rival the most expensive tower coolers for a fraction of the price.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*   Hey guys, what would be a good semi low noise fan to replace the factory fans with? I never use the LED lighting so I really don't care if it's disabled. Just trying to pick up some extra air flow. I already added 2x 120's (side panel) and 1x 140 (drive bay) in addition to the factory fans.

Also, is there a list of HSF's that will work? Anyone know if the CM 212+ or Mugen 2 will fit?  
If you can get away with 120mm fans get some CM BladeMasters.

The    212+ is excellent and doesn't need to have it's fan replaced by R4's or Excalibur's as it comes with the same Blademaster I linked to above. At most all you need to do is pick up a second BladeMaster from SVC for a Push/Pull setup. 2 BladeMasters would run you about the same as 1 Excalibur, they are quieter, and have more pressure which allows them to work better for heatsinks.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
2 BladeMasters would run you about the same as 1 Excalibur, they are quieter, and have more pressure which allows them to work better for heatsinks.

This is true, but I like the Excalibur because the entire fan, minus the pcb and the stator windings, can be disassembled for cleaning. You just pop out the blade for a quick clean, or you can pull the fan out, pop out the blade, pop apart the frame, give it a thorough cleaning and reassemble. However i must concede; if I were shopping for case fans at this moment I would have to go with the Blademasters Papa linked to for sheer price alone! $7 + free shipping!!!! That's a deal.


----------



## Mudfrog

But if the 212 will not fit in our case then it won't work for me. The PC gets dusty fairly fast so I must keep the side panel on.

So would the H50 be a good choice then? I've seen several people with these installed in our Scouts.. No issues with mounting these?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
But if the 212 will not fit in our case then it won't work for me. The PC gets dusty fairly fast so I must keep the side panel on.

So would the H50 be a good choice then? I've seen several people with these installed in our Scouts.. No issues with mounting these?

The 212 will fit. Just not with the top side panel fan. The H50 is excellent. Fits like a glove and will fit a push/pull fan arrangement without hitting the top fan.
For instance


----------



## PapaSmurf

The 212+ fits just fine. You just can't have the top side panel fan installed, but that is true for just about any of the better quality heatsinks.


----------



## Rockr69

Papa have you looked at the Elite 430? Or are you holding out for a Scout?


----------



## Mudfrog

Ok, I must have misread. Seeing how the 212+ is only $26 shipped I might go that route for now. I like the H50 but I'm a cheap


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
Ok, I must have misread. Seeing how the 212+ is only $26 shipped I might go that route for now. I like the H50 but I'm a cheap









With the 212+, being cheap is a good thing. You won't be disappointed


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
Ok, I must have misread. Seeing how the 212+ is only $26 shipped I might go that route for now. *I like the H50 but I'm a cheap*









nothing wrong with being cheap. and being that the 212+ is on par with most of the high end coolers i cant see where you will go wrond


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Papa have you looked at the Elite 430? Or are you holding out for a Scout?

I looked at it, but aside from the bottom PSU it really isn't an upgrade from my Elite 330's, especially for that price. I would grab a Beta EVO before the 430.

But I'm still working on my Centurian V.


----------



## Mudfrog

I'm torn though. Quick question.. BB has the H50 for $69.. If I were to get this would I be able to do a push pull with the Scout's exhaust fan or will this need to be removed?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 

But I'm still working on my Centurian V.

That's a Scout stripped down on the outside and not black inside. NICE! And for only $50 too.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
I'm torn though. Quick question.. BB has the H50 for $69.. If I were to get this would I be able to do a push pull with the Scout's exhaust fan or will this need to be removed?

You can use the stock fan for push/pull, but it would be pathetically weak compared to fan on the H50. I moved mine to the 5.25'' bay and paired it with a Rocketfish 120mm from BB to make a sort of wind tunnel and used the Corsair fan on my H50 until I got my Excalibur to do P/P. Then I had to run the Excalibur @75% so as not to overpower the Corsair fan, plus it's more quiet that way.


----------



## Mudfrog

I already have a 140mm fan in the 5.25 bay. So with our cases would it be best to use the single fan as an intake or exhaust.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Attn All Scouts.

Please Congratulate your brother Striker36

He Won Mod of the Month.

Striker.. Tell your Brother's Thank You..

Love ya... Gen. E.

That is all..*


----------



## hyujmn

Congrats, Striker!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
I'm torn though. Quick question.. BB has the H50 for $69.. If I were to get this would I be able to do a push pull with the Scout's exhaust fan or will this need to be removed?

The stock fan wouldn't work very well with it, but it you replaced it with one of the BladeMasters it would work very well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That's a Scout stripped down on the outside and not black inside. NICE! And for only $50 too.

Not even close. It's smaller and has an entirely different interior layout. I got mine for $40 shipped with a CM 430W PSU three years ago. Mine has the blue front. It is wider and longer than the Elite 430 though.










The inside looks like this, which you can see is nothing like a Scout.


----------



## Rockr69

My bad. I was looking at the Centurion V II


----------



## Rockr69

Congrats Ben, I knew you were gonna win.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
My bad. I was looking at the Centurion V II

I considered one of them. I just can't see spending that much and still not have all of the features of a 690 II or a Scout which I wouldn't have to paint.


----------



## Striker36

thanks every one!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Congrats Ben, I knew you were gonna win.

that makes one of us


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

been a while since I've posted in here but I'm expecting a 6870 here soon and I was just wondering if i will run into any fitting issues with this box?


----------



## Rockr69

The Sentinel was complaining of how I always shoot pics in the drabby old workspace and it wanted me to do some glamor shots. How could I say no to such a gorgeous creature... I couldn't. Enjoy!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
been a while since I've posted in here but I'm expecting a 6870 here soon and I was just wondering if i will run into any fitting issues with this box?

It'll fit with room to spare


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It'll fit with room to spare

thank you! Crossfire it is!


----------



## H969

WTG Striker! Congrats! Very well deserved!








Now put some pics up in here! Show that bad boy off!!


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Guys. Just a FYI, please don't recommend a 212+ to anyone with an Evga board. It's known to short them out, not as in fry it short out but...... Why the heck won't my computer start? That kind of short out. Too bad too, the regular 212 worked great & was quite a bargin. Also, don't jump in and tell me you know 6 people that have done it, I have too but the average Evga board has 3 tiny points that the bracket touches, just one of those things.


----------



## PapaSmurf

All of the 212+'s I have seen have an insulated plate so there is NOTHING metal that could short out anything on the board that would be close enough to do so. Even if there was I seriously doubt that all of the different boards that EVGA makes would be exactly the same considering the number of different sockets and chipsets that would come into play. I'm not doubting that you have experienced a problem, but I can't see it being as widespread as you make it out otherwise it would be more well known as a problem.


----------



## GoodInk

Damn you Striker!! Now you got my gears grinding and I think I figured out how to make everything fit. I'm having some problems with my dual bay pump res combo, if I can get a replacement with out having too much of a pain I can do this, and keep my card reader. But I think the HDD's could get too hot sitting there with air from the rad blowing on them.










If I have to get a new pump I will get an EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0 and and have the HDD's in the 5.25" bays and get an external card reader.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Damn you Striker!! Now you got my gears grinding and I think I figured out how to make everything fit. I'm having some problems with my dual bay pump res combo, if I can get a replacement with out having too much of a pain I can do this, and keep my card reader. But I think the HDD's could get too hot sitting there with air from the rad blowing on them.

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=19447

If I have to get a new pump I will get an EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0 and and have the HDD's in the 5.25" bays and get an external card reader.




















that would work nicely. the air out of the back of my rad is only slightly above ambient if at all and its cooling REALLY well so dont worry about that. your pump rez combo will be fine. if you measure a couple times youc an EASILY have 3 bays clear..

that placement for HDDs might work with the laptop size drives but will NOT work with full size drives if you have 2 GPUs. and if you want them their you will likely need to space them away from the mobo tray. but other than that you should be fine







if you check my most recent update in my work log you will see how i ended up mounting my HDD


----------



## GoodInk

My GPU's are shorter than yours and I don't have that nice fat rad that you have so there is room for it. Mine is 60mm with the fans. Oh and my pic isn't to scale







They would be closer to the rad. It looks like you didn't really have to do anymore than cut the front of the case and 5.25" bays to get yours in, is there anything I missed?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
My GPU's are shorter than yours and I don't have that nice fat rad that you have so there is room for it. Mine is 60mm with the fans. Oh and my pic isn't to scale







They would be closer to the rad. It looks like you didn't really have to do anymore than cut the front of the case and 5.25" bays to get yours in, is there anything I missed?

thats all you _need_ to do. but i chopped the whole front up and made a new rad mount plate. but yea. if you plan better than i do that will work. you may need some bracing at the top though.

and if it will work for your rid go for it







it will keep things some what original. (yes i realize i sorta stole the idea for my rad placement)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
thats all you _need_ to do. but i chopped the whole front up and made a new rad mount plate. but yea. if you plan better than i do that will work. you may need some bracing at the top though.

and if it will work for your rid go for it







it will keep things some what original. (yes i realize i sorta stole the idea for my rad placement)

Well at least you got a drive in your bays instead of fans and a 360 rad







But I'm sure many people have done this in other cases. I like the way you mounted yours better.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The 212+ fits just fine. You just can't have the top side panel fan installed, but that is true for just about any of the better quality heatsinks.


Zalman Performa fits WITH the top fan installed


----------



## Enigma8750

I still like the 1283 Rifle Xigmatek cooler. Its a win win situation..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Two problems with the 1283. First it's $10 more than the 212+. Second, it uses the push pins instead of the backplate and screws mounting method. I'll take the more secure mounting system and use the money saved for a second Blademaster fan for a push/pull setup any day of the week.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


I say again: Congrats Striker!


Omg. I'm soooo glad I didn't pull the trigger on a pair of GTX 480's.
$80 more for a pair of 580's? Almost, but not quite, SOLD!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Two problems with the 1283. First it's $10 more than the 212+. Second, it uses the push pins instead of the backplate and screws mounting method. I'll take the more secure mounting system and use the money saved for a second Blademaster fan for a push/pull setup any day of the week.


Third, it has one less heat pipe


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
thanks every one!

that makes one of us









I was surprised too.. That was so real competition you were against.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I was surprised too.. That was so real competition you were against.

if i wasn't nominated i would have given it to Conundrum HANDS DOWN. im SHOCKED that i beat him. he is a true craftsman


----------



## Enigma8750

You had a circle of friends that he doesn't have.. Semper Fi.. do or die.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
if i wasn't nominated i would have given it to Conundrum HANDS DOWN. im SHOCKED that i beat him. he is a true craftsman









Yes but his is a from scratch build and yours is a modded case. His is nice, but I don't like an all clear case. So for me, yours was a truthful vote.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
if i wasn't nominated i would have given it to Conundrum HANDS DOWN. im SHOCKED that i beat him. he is a true craftsman









but it was a mod contest. His was a scratch built. The right man won. Soak up the glory man, YOU WON!!!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
but it was a mod contest. His was a scratch built. The right man won. Soak up the glory man, YOU WON!!!!


























:wheee









hey look my post bit is here now!


----------



## Rockr69

Here's another self gratifying pic of my Scout with my newest mod


----------



## Rockr69

Here's another self gratifying pic of my Scout sporting my newest mod


----------



## Rockr69

For all you do and all you suffer without showing, E this is for you. Shine on you crazy diamond

  
 You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
For all you do and all you suffer without showing, E this is for you. Shine on you crazy diamond

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTeXk...eature=related

How'd you know that was my favorite Song..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Here's another self gratifying pic of my Scout with my newest mod











I like it... I like it a lot.


----------



## Kaneda13

Ok, got my new window in from Rockr69 (top quality); got my new 64GB SSD boot drive cloned, and got my new 750GB data drive (Seagate recert with 13 month warranty from craigslist for $20). So here you go!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
For all you do and all you suffer without showing, E this is for you. Shine on you crazy diamond

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTeXk...eature=related

Oh man That was great! They make it look so easy! Awesome tunes


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Ok, got my new window in from Rockr69 (top quality); got my new 64GB SSD boot drive cloned, and got my new 750GB data drive (Seagate recert with 13 month warranty from craigslist for $20). So here you go!!











 lol, what window? crystal clear! Very nice!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


lol, what window? crystal clear! Very nice!


i'm thinking of taking it up to work and have our tint guy put at 60% tint on it, i kinda got used to the 40% stock but would like something a little clearer.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
For all you do and all you suffer without showing, E this is for you. Shine on you crazy diamond

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTeXk...eature=related

easily one of the best bands OF ALL TIME

(in before kanye joke)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Ok, got my new window in from Rockr69 (top quality); got my new 64GB SSD boot drive cloned, and got my new 750GB data drive (Seagate recert with 13 month warranty from craigslist for $20). So here you go!!











That looks good!

For anyone else that likes that window I have another just waiting to be shipped. PM me for details.


----------



## Striker36

here is one that i know will hit some of you gentlemen especially hard.

it gives me chills every time i hear it.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

I like that a lot too.. Angel Flight. God be With YOU. 
Thanks Striker.. I want one of those at the bottom
of my window one day.. Mod of the Month. 
That Moniker never dies.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


All of the 212+'s I have seen have an insulated plate so there is NOTHING metal that could short out anything on the board that would be close enough to do so. Even if there was I seriously doubt that all of the different boards that EVGA makes would be exactly the same considering the number of different sockets and chipsets that would come into play. I'm not doubting that you have experienced a problem, but I can't see it being as widespread as you make it out otherwise it would be more well known as a problem.


Nope didn't say all that.







Not widespread, not even common, not the fault of the 212+ even, it's a problem with the tri-sli LE, I thought was pretty hard to get one until Trademark saw one in his local shop, don't even remember what store it was.







I didn't even know I had one until he told me, then checked his info & sure enough, much bigger than a regular tri-sli of the x58 variety. PM'ed a friend at Evga, he said yep, that's an LE board, not easy to get but they're out there!

Just lucky I guess!









*Edit:* Ummmm, did anyone notice this baby when it hit the market??
More than that, Trademark may be the only one that knows what I mean, but recognize anything about this card series?? I don't even know if I said it here, may have just been to him.








http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...family=GeForce 500 Series Family&sw=


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Nope didn't say all that.







Not widespread, not even common, not the fault of the 212+ even, it's a problem with the tri-sli LE, I thought was pretty hard to get one until Trademark saw one in his local shop, don't even remember what store it was.







I didn't even know I had one until he told me, then checked his info & sure enough, much bigger than a regular tri-sli of the x58 variety. PM'ed a friend at Evga, he said yep, that's an LE board, not easy to get but they're out there!


So essentially what you are asking us to do is not recommend an excellent heatsink/fan combo to people with ANY EVGA mobo when it only affects one specific limited edition board? Sorry, that doesn't make any sense. Not recommending it to users of a specific board is one thing, but when the EVGA forums are recommending it and they aren't reporting any problems with it over there or on the CoolerMaster forums I'm going to continue recommending it unless I know it is that specific mobo.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


For all you do and all you suffer without showing, E this is for you. Shine on you crazy diamond

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTeXk...eature=related


Awesome!! Snagged it, thanks Rockr!
Also, I think it's long overdue that E becomes a four star General. As in a General General instead of Lt. General. Shall we do it by vote or do we have to go through Congress, which would be the average Joe??

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


How'd you know that was my favorite Song..










I thought they were all your favorite songs??









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


So essentially what you are asking us to do is not recommend an excellent heatsink/fan combo to people with ANY EVGA mobo when it only affects one specific limited edition board? Sorry, that doesn't make any sense. Not recommending it to users of a specific board is one thing, but when the EVGA forums are recommending it and they aren't reporting any problems with it over there or on the CoolerMaster forums I'm going to continue recommending it unless I know it is that specific mobo.


*Long Post Warning*, if you want *"The Meat"*, go to the bottom. I'm famous for doing this. Very wordy person.









No, not really.







See, I'm very tired, start out every day that way because I have one of the most severe cases of Narcolepsy in the U.S., then, since June 30th... May 30th? Since we got the house..... I've been doing like an 8-13 hour a day job, pretty much every day, cause when I do take a day for myself, it can't be for myself because Mindy (my wife, for you guys who haven't been here) is pretty much an invalid, she can't get around much & when she does, it's horrible the next day.









BTW, she is a CMSSC member even though she has 1 post to her name. Her Scout keeps our financial heads above water & keeps me going.







Then, when I thought.... Phew, it's over, I can work maybe 6 hours & take the evening in front of the TV *>> 47" Phillips LCD <<*, it suddenly became clear that I had to go back to those long days and fix up our former home (mobile home in a trailer park) so that someone will want to buy it. Last night I had to dash over there because the temp here plummeted to 20f! Turn off the water, open all faucets, turn the drains out, open the water heater valve, open the line into it so it will drain...............

I got there & Wha???? No electric, no gas, nothing!!







I txt my hunny & ask why, txt back says, someone reported it as abandoned (Bizzare, there's a for sale sign on it & we pay rent every month), so (all in about an hour) the power company shut the utilities off, called Mindy with the abandonment notice & when she explained that it's not, they said, *too bad*, you want power there it _has_ to be your primary residence, you _have_ to pay an $89- re-connect fee, a $75- abandonment fee & the $180- you owe us for your last bill!!







So, we both said NWIH!! I opened all the water up, had my 19 year old friend go under & close the valves for both indoor & outdoor water, grabbed as much as I could & left! 
*No more trailer work for me!!*







Today I notified the realtor, he said No Problema, then picked up our stuff & came home! Just in time too, just learned we're expecting an inch of snow! So...... I can finally get some rest, watch TV, play a few PC Games, take care of my own projects & live a semi-normal life. Hooo Rayyy!! Somewhere in there is the fact that I can go back to getting the 12 hours of sleep per night that I, as a Narcoleptic, need!

Back to... *"The Meat"*. 
So, while what I wrote was: 
"Hey Guys. Just a FYI, please don't recommend a 212+ to anyone with an Evga board. It's known to short them out, not as in fry it short out but...... Why the heck won't my computer start?"

What I meant, in my exhausted brain, over exhausted, bruised & sore body was..........
Hey guys. Just an FYI, please be cautious about recommending a 212+ to people with Evga mobos cause there is a set of boards, x58 LE (Limited Edition) that have a problem with carrying a 212+. I tried it on my mobo & no start, Mindy's mobo, no start. There used to be an Evga X58 mobo owners club here on OCN, they knew about the problem, Phil at Evga also knows.

It's not common, it doesn't affect a LOT of owners, cause there are so many varieties of coolers & in them, there are variations too. That cooler has had problems here & there on LE boards.

Sorry this took a while, I used to be pretty good at finding these things on an internet search. Truthfully here, Rockr Enigma & Striker can attest to, I have blankety blank Cataracts & they're getting really bad really fast. I have to internet explorer on 150% or more & use the "Magnify" tool just to read & post here. I found the club, it's changed names & mods but it's here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-le-micro.html

But, I can't read the search box well enough to find any comments, in fact, can't even find mine right now.

BTW, Papa, did you see my post a bit back about how my HDD's are acting now?

*Edit:* BTW, ask Rockr about how often I don't make sense! LOL! Doesn't mean I can't answer questions though!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


*Edit #3*, *@ PapaSmurf*: Ok, now for the strange in HDD's story. So, I take out the Seagate, swap in the WD, right, then back it up to another WD that I'm not using as a DVR backup.







Then put the Seagate in the E-Sata holder & set everything to run while I have to do this fixing up the trailer stuff. So, I fully expect the problem to continue right? And, have to re-install everything on E:/ then copy back my data just like we discussed. Guess what? Once the Seagate is out of the case, all the symptoms are gone!

Wha???







Now I'm really tempted to put it back in the case to see if it starts acting up again! What's your opinion?


Could have been the connections, a problem with the mounting mechanism not being properly aligned, a bad cable, or any one of a number of things.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, forgot about it until my friend of 30 years wrote this:

A Veteran is someone, who at one point in their life, wrote a blank check payable to the United States of America for an amount up to, and including, their life. That is beyond honor, and there are way too many people in this country who no longer remember that fact. Post this as your status if you are a Veteran, know a Veteran, Love a Veteran, or support the Troops.
Thanks to all the special vets in my life!

Happy Veterans day men!! 
From this Cold War Vet to every other Vet!







<my black ops disguise>

Six years in the Fulda Gap, where WWIII was supposed to start.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Could have been the connections, a problem with the mounting mechanism not being properly aligned, a bad cable, or any one of a number of things.


D'oh! The mount!! Should have slapped me in the face the way it was stuck in there. It used to have one of my SSD's velcroed to it & that made it pretty funky in the slot I tried to stick it in. Gonna put it back & see what happens! Thanks!


----------



## Crucial09

Hey striker, I was looking at your reactor project and its very hard to find pic in that long post.
I wanted to see the finished project but I gave up searching for it. Can you link it to me please?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Hey striker, I was looking at your reactor project and its very hard to find pic in that long post.
I wanted to see the finished project but I gave up searching for it. Can you link it to me please?

yea... im planing to make a table of contents at lunch today if i have some time....

and i cant link you to a "finished" picture as their are none and this priject is still FAR from finished lol. but if you want any thing specifically im sure i can find it pretty quickly.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Hey striker, I was looking at your reactor project and its very hard to find pic in that long post.
I wanted to see the finished project but I gave up searching for it. Can you link it to me please?









That is a long one to read. But it's not finished yet.


----------



## Mudfrog

Just ordered the H50.. BB had it for $69 which was cheaper than anywhere else. Gonna pick it up on the way home from work. I will order two of the blademaster fans for a push / pull setup sometime shortly. In the mean time what would be the best setup to use? I'm assuming as an exhaust fan as these Scouts already have a ton of intake fans and it will be mounting in place of the exhaust fan.


----------



## Rockr69

Yep run it P/P exhaust and you'll be golden


----------



## DireLeon2010

PINK FLOYD! I was lucky enough to get tickets for the Division Bell Tour in April of 94. Awesome show! There will never be another band like them.


----------



## Mongol

A little voice inside my head just screamed bloody murder.

Part of me thinks I should wait for the 6900's...the other part says 'remember what happened to your mates 5970 when drivers caused him to have a 'hardware crippling breakdown'

Either way, two behemoths are in the mail to my attention. D:


----------



## BriSleep

Gee gang, no one is interested in what the GTX 580 is? Guess I'm the only Nvidia fan here.







Like I didn't know already.

The other one I asked about was Chicken Mannnn! No one ever heard of him either. Man it's lonely in here. Well, here's a taste:

  
 You Tube


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Gee gang, no one is interested in what the GTX 580 is? Guess I'm the only Nvidia fan here.







Like I didn't know already.

The other one I asked about was Chicken Mannnn! No one ever heard of him either. Man it's lonely in here. Well, here's a taste:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcQfy1SavdQ


i was interested... till i found out that my SLI 470s are only a little worse... from what i can tell it just fills the spot between the 5970 and the GTX 480


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Gee gang, no one is interested in what the GTX 580 is? Guess I'm the only Nvidia fan here.







Like I didn't know already.

The other one I asked about was Chicken Mannnn! No one ever heard of him either. Man it's lonely in here. Well, here's a taste:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcQfy1SavdQ


Bri, Bri, Bri....You already sold me the baddest-ass card you ever owned. Why you wanna keep messing around with those _Nvidia_(read snottily)cards? Come back to the dark side. We miss you. You'll float down here, we all float down here....


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i was interested... till i found out that my SLI 470s are only a little worse... from what i can tell it just fills the spot between the 5970 and the GTX 480


Aha! I have a taker!
Look at the specs on the 480 & 580, it's the same chip with all the cores enabled. Because of the whole heat issue, the 480's came with 3 billion transistors engaged on a 3.2 billion transistor chip. Heat problem worked out, better TIM, lower wattage, better manufacturing. Ta Da. Fully functional 3.2 billion transistor Fermi chip, GTX 580 released.









*Edit*: @ Rockr: Oh man, not IT! My grandma gave me that book when I joined the army, no wonder I couldn't sleep the first month!!

Oh, I'm not messing with the 580's just reporting. I told Trademark that the 480's may eventually be updated when they find a way to activate all the cores without it overheating. Well, here it is!


----------



## hyujmn

So it's more like the 480 v.2 with no really great performance increases for $500?


----------



## BriSleep

No, no no no. Are you kidding? A 480 is that, it has 480 cores, the 580 has 512 cores. Don't you think it will run any graphics faster than the 480, no matter what it's clocks is are set at?

What I'm wondering is, how bad would it mess up a 480 to install a 580's bios & firmware on it. I've been watching the Nvidia thread here & the Evga threads to see when some fool, ahem, brave soul, will try it.









Oh, besides, if you don't remember, the 480 came out at $499-, why shouldn't they sell the 580 for the same price?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


No, no no no. Are you kidding? A 480 is that, it has 480 cores, the 580 has 512 cores. Don't you think it will run any graphics faster than the 480, no matter what it's clocks is are set at?

What I'm wondering is, how bad would it mess up a 480 to install a 580's bios & firmware on it. I've been watching the Nvidia thread here & the Evga threads to see when some fool, ahem, brave soul, will try it.









Oh, besides, if you don't remember, the 480 came out at $499-, why shouldn't they sell the 580 for the same price?


that would likely take a custom BIOS for that to work... you would need the power stuff from the 480 with the core and memory and stuff from the 580...

too complicated for my taste


----------



## Crucial09

580 is about 15-20% faster than the 480.
the evga ftw edition should be even faster.


----------



## Mudfrog

Installed the H50 tonight.. a little dissapointed with the temps but I'm just running it stock. Going to order the two blademasters for it soon.

Idle temps are higher than my Hyper N 520, load temps are the exact same. I'm hoping the blademasters in a push pull will lower the temps around 10c but I'm probably wishful thinking.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm betting 3-4C max.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'm betting 3-4C max.


Dang.. I was reading a post by someone else that made the same switch as me and they saw a 20 degree difference between the two HS. I wasn't expecting that big of a difference but would have liked to see a 10 degree difference.

There is no way the 520 should be able to compete with the H50.


----------



## Striker36

try reseating it. the one i had had WAY too much tim on the plate. the H50 is really picky about a couple things and i know allot of guys find it does better after they reseat it foe a couple of posible reasons.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*


Dang.. I was reading a post by someone else that made the same switch as me and they saw a 20 degree difference between the two HS. I wasn't expecting that big of a difference but would have liked to see a 10 degree difference.

There is no way the 520 should be able to compete with the H50.


I meant 3-4C difference between the stock fan and a pair of BladeMasters in Push/Pull, not compared to the 520.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


i'm thinking of taking it up to work and have our tint guy put at 60% tint on it, i kinda got used to the 40% stock but would like something a little clearer.


 I like the crystal myself, But GenE did a smoke on his and it looked good also.
I guess they are both ways


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Gee gang, no one is interested in what the GTX 580 is? Guess I'm the only Nvidia fan here.







Like I didn't know already.


It's more like, it's so far out of my price range that I can't afford to care. Kinda of like when they announce a new Ferrari or Bentley.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izdaari*


It's more like, it's so far out of my price range that I can't afford to care. Kinda of like when they announce a new Ferrari or Bentley.


Exactly! Except for the Folders, the HD 5870 is all the card anyone really needs. I said needs, not want Bri.


----------



## H969

OMG!
I just installed an Nocuta NH-D14
This thing is so Awesome!!! dropped my IntelBurntest Temps by 12c!!!
V8,temps=90 87 83 81
D14,temps78 74 72 69
------------
=12 13 11 12
I am stoked!!!WaaaHooo


----------



## Striker36

I will always place the mission first.
I will never accept defeat.
I will never quit.
I will never leave a fallen comrade. Remember those who gave everything this veterans day.


----------



## Enigma8750

This is one Big Axx Cooler..










Better Cooler than the H-50. Impressive.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


I will always place the mission first.
I will never accept defeat.
I will never quit.
I will never leave a fallen comrade. Remember those who gave everything this veterans day.


Angel Flight..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*











Have a Great Memorial Day Week-end All. God Bless you all. God Bless us All.
YouTube- The True Meaning of Memorial Day

""Let's Never Forget our men and women who give's us what we have""
GOD BLESS THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*
Rogue1266's Last Transmission

After this, on that same day, he was on a mission to deliver several prayers that he was going to put into the cracks of the Wailing Wall for some of us Members.. Me included. There was a bombing In Israel 6 hours after this transmission.

He was never heard from again. NO communications from him has been heard since this day. I miss you Rogue. Much love my Jewish Friend. May you be in the bosom of Abraham and may your desire to believe in Jesus had been enough for you My dear Friend.

Gen. Enigma*


----------



## YoursTruly

hmm, maybe a silly question, but I'm just pondering and figuring out what I'm doing with my cooling and such. Anyway, I have two 140mm CM essentials 1000RPM blue LED Fans, and I'm wondering if they can run faster than 1000RPM via a fan controller or whatever. I'm wondering this because I've heard people running their CM R4s at higher than 69.69CFM as the packaging says their good for.

So whats up with that?


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


This is one Big Axx Cooler..









Better Cooler than the H-50. Impressive.











 Yes it is good sized.
Here it is with my V8, the V8 has a 120x30mm Delta 4000rpm straped too it,lol, so yes about 30mm larger than the V8


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YoursTruly*


hmm, maybe a silly question, but I'm just pondering and figuring out what I'm doing with my cooling and such. Anyway, I have two 140mm CM essentials 1000RPM blue LED Fans, and I'm wondering if they can run faster than 1000RPM via a fan controller or whatever. I'm wondering this because I've heard people running their CM R4s at higher than 69.69CFM as the packaging says their good for.

So whats up with that?


*A friend brought over a power supply that he built on a bread Board. we tested a fan up to 19 volts DC.. from 12 to 16 volts the Fan increased in speed and cfm. At 17 Vdc we got nothing more from the fan two fans that were tested.. One was an Apevia Red LED Fan and the other was a fan that came with a Sunbeam CPU cooler.. They both just tached out at 16 Vdc.*


----------



## Enigma8750

*Happy Veteran's Day Rouge 1266

I will use your suggestion for this day.*
  
 You Tube  



 
Our Personal Patron Saint of CMSSC 
and Soldier with Little to No Hope of Survival.










*RIP, Medal of Honor Winner,
Captain Ed Freeman: 
Saved 29 Wounded Young Men in Vietnam.
3 @ a Time. *

Picture this - you're a 19 year old kid.
You're critically wounded, and you're dying in the jungles somewhere in the Central Highlands of Viet Nam.

It's November 14th, 1965.

Your unit is outnumbered 8-1 and the enemy fire is so intense and coming in so close that your CO (commanding officer) has ordered the MediVac helicopters to stop coming in.

You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns and you know you're not getting out alive.
Your family is half way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you'll never see them again.

As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the last minutes of your life.

Then - over the machine gun noise - you faintly hear the sound of a helicopter.
You look up to see a small Huey coming in. But ... It doesn't seem real because no Medi-Vac markings are on the side or the nose.

Captain Ed Freeman is coming in for you.

He's not a Medi-Vac so it's not his job, but he heard the radio call, and decided he's flying his Huey down into the machine gun fire anyway.

Even after the Medi-Vacs were ordered not to come - he's coming anyway.

He drops it in and sits there in the machine gun fire, as they load 3 of you at a time on board.
Then he flies you up and out through the gunfire to the doctors and nurses and safety at a nearby M*A*S*H.

And, he kept coming back!! 13 more times!! Until all the wounded were out. No one knew until the mission was over that the Captain had been hit himself - 4 times in the legs and left arm.

He took 29 of you and your buddies out that day. Some would not have made it without the Captain and his Huey.

Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman, United States Air Force, died in 2008 at the age of 70, in Boise , Idaho .

May God Rest His Soul.

Captain Freeman died on August 20th, 2008. I bet you didn't hear about this hero's passing, but we've sure seen a whole bunch about Michael Jackson and Tiger Woods.

R.I.P., Medal of Honor Winner and compassionate human being,
Captain Ed Freeman
Capt. Freeman waited almost the rest of his life before receiving the coveted Medal of Honor by Pres. G. W. BUSH.

*
Rogue1266's Last Transmission









After this, on that same day, he was on a mission to deliver several prayer that he was going to put into the cracks of the Wailing Wall for some of us Members.. Me included. There was a bombing In Israel 6 hours after this transmission.

He was never heard from again. NO communications from him has been heard since this day. I miss you Rogue. Much love my Jewish Friend. May you be in the bosom of Abraham and may your desire to believe in Jesus had been enough for you My dear Friend.

Gen. Enigma*

*And finally to you Mr.Charles.









Most of us don't know that you were in charge of the A1 Abrams Tanks before they were to be deployed to Desert Storm. The Big guys in charged wanted them on the C5's quick and . Without your Wise Guidance and your Dogged Determination to make those tanks right they would have suffocated to death on the desert battlefield but you and your Team Figured out how to filter the sand out of the engines without them suffocating on The desert sand. You are remembered Charles Simpson. One of our Veteran Tank Masters and CMSSC Troop.*


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YoursTruly*


hmm, maybe a silly question, but I'm just pondering and figuring out what I'm doing with my cooling and such. Anyway, I have two 140mm CM essentials 1000RPM blue LED Fans, and I'm wondering if they can run faster than 1000RPM via a fan controller or whatever. I'm wondering this because I've heard people running their CM R4s at higher than 69.69CFM as the packaging says their good for.

So whats up with that?


A fan controller will normally prevent a fan from running at it's full speed as they tend to introduce voltage drop. This is especially true with the really cheap ones. You would need to use a power supply that provides more than the standard 12 volts to increase speeds. Note that running them at higher voltages might not increase CFM as much as you might think. It will normally cause the fans to be louder and to burn out prematurely.

On some LED fans I have been able to increase the rpms by unhooking the leds so they don't rob any of the power.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Note: that running them at higher voltages might not increase CFM as much as you might think. It will normally cause the fans to be louder and to burn out prematurely.


This is true.. I did get approx. 25 percent more RPM but I did not test the CFM except to let it blow in my face. The increase in breeze did determine that the CFM was more if not considerably, it still would increase within relationship to the higher RPM speed of the higher voltage put to the fan ending at 16 Vdc. But the fan would most likely fail prematurely. This was not tested.


----------



## Enigma8750

to get higher than 12 Vdc from your average PSU you need to learn about your negative voltages that are standard on all computer Power supplies.

Hook up your fan or load between +12 and -5 !! DON'T CONNECT THEM DIRECTLY together but use the -5 Vdc as ground.. That would equal to 5 volts below Ground. That would set the ground at -5 + The Yellow Wire 12 Volt = 17 Volts Vdc.










Wow.. okay according to this the -5 Vdc is standard on the 20 pin connector but it is not connected and dead with the 24 pin connector. so scratch that Idea.


----------



## BriSleep

Yep, what E. said. It's the same as a incandescent bulb, you can burn it brighter but it will burn out faster, you can put it on a dimmer (fan controller) and it will last longer with less power. There's trade off in everything.









@ Rockr & Y'all about video cards:
When I finally get a game that makes my second card go to work, I'll definitely let you know. Right now, it still mostly idles unless it's running Physx & that is really what I expected. No big deal!









Personally, if it came out of my pocket, I wouldn't get the new 6xxx series for about 6 months & I wouldn't get a 580 for at least 3 months. If I had to pay for it & wanted the best performance for money, I'd still buy a 5870, if I had to buy Nvidia, for whatever reason. I'd either buy two 470's & put them in SLI, or one 480 & turn Physx off.







Check the rolls, still not many games that have it.

You guys type too fast, you know that! LOL!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


580 is about 15-20% faster than the 480.
the evga ftw edition should be even faster.


If you buy a vanilla version, add the HF back & bracket or get it wet, you should be able to meet anything Evga will put out, that's what everyone did on thier 480's. I still don't see the point in 200fps though! The only improvements I can see in the immediate future are 6 heads like the eyefinity, or better drivers which they're always working on.









If you have an Nvidia card & play games, you may want to go here: 
http://www.geforce.com/#/Optimize

I can't believe one big magazine reviewer actually said Teslation intead of Tessellation! Sheesh! Send me the cards, I'll review them!


----------



## Bradey

yes but the 20+4 psu will still have -5V


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


yes but the 20+4 psu will still have -5V


Thanks Bradey.. I didn't think of that but you are probably right..


----------



## BriSleep

Enigma, that's on a mobo connector, what about from the molex? NVM, that doesn't work.









Interesting, there are a lot of instances of this question from people trying to run pelier coolers

Here's something on wiki-how: http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-a-Com...b-Power-Supply


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Happy Veteran's Day Rouge 1266

I will use your suggestion for this day.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK0T4pVHP28

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK7QxWDZ1yo

Our Personal Patron Saint of Scout Modders 
and Soldier with Little to No Hope of Survival.










*RIP, Medal of Honor Winner,
Captain Ed Freeman: 
Saved 29 Wounded Young Men in Vietnam.
3 @ a Time. *

Picture this - you're a 19 year old kid.
You're critically wounded, and you're dying in the jungles somewhere in the Central Highlands of Viet Nam.

It's November 14th, 1965.

Your unit is outnumbered 8-1 and the enemy fire is so intense and coming in so close that your CO (commanding officer) has ordered the MediVac helicopters to stop coming in.

You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns and you know you're not getting out alive.
Your family is half way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you'll never see them again.

As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the last minutes of your life.

Then - over the machine gun noise - you faintly hear the sound of a helicopter.
You look up to see a small Huey coming in. But ... It doesn't seem real because no Medi-Vac markings are on the side or the nose.

Captain Ed Freeman is coming in for you.

He's not a Medi-Vac so it's not his job, but he heard the radio call, and decided he's flying his Huey down into the machine gun fire anyway.

Even after the Medi-Vacs were ordered not to come - he's coming anyway.

He drops it in and sits there in the machine gun fire, as they load 3 of you at a time on board.
Then he flies you up and out through the gunfire to the doctors and nurses and safety at a nearby M*A*S*H.

And, he kept coming back!! 13 more times!! Until all the wounded were out. No one knew until the mission was over that the Captain had been hit himself - 4 times in the legs and left arm.

He took 29 of you and your buddies out that day. Some would not have made it without the Captain and his Huey.

Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman, United States Air Force, died in 2008 at the age of 70, in Boise , Idaho .

May God Rest His Soul.

Captain Freeman died on August 20th, 2008. I bet you didn't hear about this hero's passing, but we've sure seen a whole bunch about Michael Jackson and Tiger Woods.

R.I.P., Medal of Honor Winner and compassionate human being,
Captain Ed Freeman
Capt. Freeman waited almost the rest of his life before receiving the coveted Medal of Honor by Pres. G. W. BUSH.

*
Rogue1266's Last Transmission

After this, on that same day, he was on a mission to deliver several prayer that he was going to put into the cracks of the Wailing Wall for some of us Members.. Me included. There was a bombing In Israel 6 hours after this transmission.

He was never heard from again. NO communications from him has been heard since this day. I miss you Rogue. Much love my Jewish Friend. May you be in the bosom of Abraham and may your desire to believe in Jesus had been enough for you My dear Friend.

Gen. Enigma*

*And finally to you Mr.Charles.
Most of us don't know that you were in charge of the A1 Abrams Tanks before they were to be deployed to Desert Storm. The Big guys in charged wanted them on the C5's quick and . Without your Wise Guidance and your Dogged Determination to make those tanks right they would have suffocated to death on the desert battlefield but you and your Team Figured out how to filter the sand out of the engines without them suffocating on The desert sand. You are remembered Charles Simpson. One of our Veteran Tank Masters and CMSSC Troop.*


Thank you E


----------



## Enigma8750

Thank you for noticing it.. To you to.. I know that you are in Honduras for the Army. Bless you too. My brother in arms..


----------



## GoodInk

By the way I know one of the men from the flag of 9/11. He went there on his own while a nation mourned. I was married to the daughter of his girl friend at the time.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Thank you for noticing it.. To you to.. I know that you are in Honduras for the Army. Bless you too. My brother in arms..


Air Force but thank you it means a lot to us.


----------



## Enigma8750

I was USAF Security Police 81150


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I was USAF Security Police 81150

United States Air Force
Air Police and Security Police
Military Occupational Speciality (MOS)
Air Force Specialty Code (AFSC)

Vietnam War
(Vietnam & Thailand)
1958-1975

81150Security Policeman Fully Qualified

Thank you and I know your heart must be bleeding blue right now.


----------



## BriSleep

Yep, me & E were in the big one, the war to end nations. Cold War they said, cause it wasn't supposed to have shooting, well, pretty much didn't where I was at. Then Libya shot down that passenger plane of ours. That was the only time we went on alert & had to stop by the ammo dump, pick up our trailers & live demo works & head to the border. Three days of running around the border zones, maybe three hours of sleep each day.







Third day doctors showed up with medical kits, they were going to give us amphetamines if we had to keep going.

The voters put Regan in office, he changed our status from zone 3 to zone 1, just like a battle site, then the massive build up bankrupted the USSR & the eastern block fell, 9th of November. Funny how it was just a few days before we celebrate Veterans day!









Yeah E, you guys sat on the missles while we sat on the tanks, right?? Oh, you got one of those third dog tags around your neck??

Aww, he always disappears on me, what's your MOS G.I.?


----------



## Enigma8750

To all of you Vets out there.. God Bless you.. For all you do.. this post is for you..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
United States Air Force
Air Police and Security Police
Military Occupational Speciality (MOS)
Air Force Specialty Code (AFSC)

Vietnam War
(Vietnam & Thailand)
1958-1975

81150Security Policeman Fully Qualified

Thank you and I know your heart must be bleeding blue right now.

Thanks for the Tribute.. back at ya.. I am just happy it is still beating.

We were in Sicily Italy.. Comiso watching over the Nuclear Tip Merv Giant Flying Dildo..










This was our bullet proofed Hum Vee.. A dodge with 1/2 inch steel armor all over it.










And the Payload.. Four dildo's per truck.. with 3 warheads a piece.. Small Medium and Go meet Allah right now.


----------



## BriSleep

Ah, there you are, dashed off for a second. Hey, there's a pic of Scrawny Ronnie himself!

I swear E, I'm gonna find this one if I ever loose Mindy!









Attachment 180070

Hey! No, wait!! Once again, I didn't read down a little, the actuall fall of the Berlin wall was on the 11th!

Here's the article: http://andreas.com/berlin.html

Heh Heh!! Trabants! They weren't cars, they were lawnmower engines inside fiberglass shells!

Aww, Cute Missile E! They'd surely be cruise missles now! Tested right here on the top gun range in Fallon NV. Get ya a map, 1 sec. Here you go!
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Fallon&state=NV
Zoom out to Zoom level 6 and you can see how close I am to it!

Here's the first place I was stationed, 3 years, this is the city the gap was named for:
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&rl...ed=0CBMQ8gEwAA

Second place, still in the Fulda Gap, same part of the fence, just higher in the mountains look at the terrain, it's been blown to bits by years of being a firing range: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&rl...ed=0CBMQ8gEwAA


----------



## GoodInk

I'm a 2F0X1, Who the hell
POL!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

I swear E, I'm gonna find this one if I ever loose Mindy!










Here is her Address..


----------



## Enigma8750

I love POL Troops.. No one have better since of humor and my foster son is a Navy POL troop on a Carrier.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I'm a 2F0X1, Who the hell
POL!!!!

Petrol Guy huh?? Awesome, my driver used to know one of you guys that filled our Cobras. Once a month Lennie would get 5 gallons of JP4 & put it in out tank, ours was the only M114A1 that never blew an engine. Looks like you can buy one on e-bay now! Ours had a big stamp on the inside of the engine cover, it said: *Alcoa, 85% post consumer waste*.

Oh, my nephew is doing that job at a minor base a little north of here, Stead, where Bill & Moyea Lear created Lear Avia & the famous Lear jet!!

Thanks for the address! It doesn't exactly say when she was born though! Chiropractor! Oh man, Lynn can work on my back any day, or night!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yep, me & E were in the big one, the war to end nations. Cold War they said, cause it wasn't supposed to have shooting, well, pretty much didn't where I was at. Then Libya shot down that passenger plane of ours. That was the only time we went on alert & had to stop by the ammo dump, pick up our trailers & live demo works & head to the border. Three days of running around the border zones, maybe three hours of sleep each day.







Third day doctors showed up with medical kits, they were going to give us amphetamines if we had to keep going.

The voters put Regan in office, he changed our status from zone 3 to zone 1, just like a battle site, then the massive build up bankrupted the USSR & the eastern block fell, 9th of November. Funny how it was just a few days before we celebrate Veterans day!









Yeah E, you guys sat on the missles while we sat on the tanks, right?? Oh, you got one of those third dog tags around your neck??


One was in my boot just in-case the only thing they found was a boot with a foot in it.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
One was in my boot just in-case the only thing they found was a boot with a foot in it.

Yeah, lot of guys did that when we went on alerts. After I became Sergeant I had one of those P.I.N. numbers in case they needed someone with a thermite grenade to destroy the documents. After everything burned up, somewhere in the dust was supposed to be a chip inside a fire-resistant casing that had the number of who set it off. I pulled the pin on those twice, we _never_ saw anything left of the grenade!


----------



## Enigma8750

Go to bed Bri.. I am on my way now.. Happy Trails... Until we meet again..


You Tube


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, guess you're hearing someone calling too. See ya later! Happy V Day, go out & celebrate, we deserve it!

Oh yeah, that's the best part of that album!


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
try reseating it. the one i had had WAY too much tim on the plate. the H50 is really picky about a couple things and i know allot of guys find it does better after they reseat it foe a couple of posible reasons.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I meant 3-4C difference between the stock fan and a pair of BladeMasters in Push/Pull, not compared to the 520.

I'm taking the pc in to work with me today so I can fool around with it. Last night under idle temps got up to 51c.. my temps did not get that high while gaming for over 4 hours with my 520.. Something is definitely wrong. I'm going to play with the intake / exhaust config but if I can't get the load temps down around 45c or lower it's going back to BB.

One thought I did have was the fan is adjustable, do you think think the fan speed isn't increasing like it should?


----------



## Striker36

You Tube





good news from me though. one of my best friends in the world landed on American soil last night at 9:37 form an 8 month tour in Saudi Arabia after only being home 17 weeks from an 14 month tour in Afghanistan. i think it will be a good weekend









again. thank you all.

and finally, following parliamentary procedure, i move that Lt. Gen. Enigma be recommended for promotion General.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaneda13* 
i'm thinking of taking it up to work and have our tint guy put at 60% tint on it, i kinda got used to the 40% stock but would like something a little clearer.

Well make sure you post some pictures of the new tint


----------



## H969

Now I am all overcome, thanks Gen E and Striker.
I am sure all our service men and women will appreciate as well!
Thank you all for serving.


----------



## Striker36

ok just finished reading back from last night. comment time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
United States Air Force
Air Police and Security Police
Military Occupational Speciality (MOS)
Air Force Specialty Code (AFSC)

Vietnam War
(Vietnam & Thailand)
1958-1975

81150Security Policeman Fully Qualified

Thank you and I know your heart must be bleeding blue right now.

my buddie that just got back is Air Gard Security Forces







i know too meny cops lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yep, me & E were in the big one, the war to end nations. Cold War they said, cause it wasn't supposed to have shooting, well, pretty much didn't where I was at. Then Libya shot down that passenger plane of ours. That was the only time we went on alert & had to stop by the ammo dump, pick up our trailers & live demo works & head to the border. Three days of running around the border zones, maybe three hours of sleep each day.







Third day doctors showed up with medical kits, they were going to give us amphetamines if we had to keep going.

The voters put Regan in office, he changed our status from zone 3 to zone 1, just like a battle site, then the massive build up bankrupted the USSR & the eastern block fell, 9th of November. Funny how it was just a few days before we celebrate Veterans day!









Yeah E, you guys sat on the missles while we sat on the tanks, right?? Oh, you got one of those third dog tags around your neck??

Aww, he always disappears on me, what's your MOS G.I.?

my pops was a forward observer in Germany with the army for most of his time in. sleeping on nuclear shells for 8-inch guns he had 3 tags for the entire time. on the way home he threw the third into the north Atlantic. i have the other 2 hanging off my head board with my grampas. hes got some stories about that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
One was in my boot just in-case the only thing they found was a boot with a foot in it.

yep.... dad too

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, lot of guys did that when we went on alerts. After I became Sergeant I had one of those P.I.N. numbers in case they needed someone with a thermite grenade to destroy the documents. After everything burned up, somewhere in the dust was supposed to be a chip inside a fire-resistant casing that had the number of who set it off. I pulled the pin on those twice, we _never_ saw anything left of the grenade!

lol who needs termite when you can just call in an artillery barrage on your head?


----------



## Mudfrog

Ok, played around with the H50 some and have managed to get my Prime95 load temps to 52c. This is after running prime95 for an hour. Not the longest instance of prime but it's working it harder than my gaming ever will. I'll be pleased if the push pull setup will drop it another 4-5c.

BTW.. with the Hyper N 520 I would reach 56c in 15 min then I would shut it down.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
Ok, played around with the H50 some and have managed to get my Prime95 load temps to 52c. This is after running prime95 for an hour. Not the longest instance of prime but it's working it harder than my gaming ever will. I'll be pleased if the push pull setup will drop it another 4-5c.

BTW.. with the Hyper N 520 I would reach 56c in 15 min then I would shut it down.

Yea, this is one of the reasons I don't wanna go past 3.2ghz with my 920. I get 52c with my n520 at 3.2 already. But my rig is tucked away under the desk so it gets nice and stuffy under there... I can feel the difference in temperatures from under my desk to just outside of it.

Also, my dad was a 1st Lieutenant in the Vietnam war. He was a Vietnamese soldier fighting for the South Vietnamese Army, which was under the direct supervision of the American forces, for 8 years, I believe. Boy, does he have some stories to tell...

Not many people know this, but following the civil war in Vietnam, the Commies (damn them!!!) held "re-education camps". These camps were basically hard labor camps designed to "teach" unwilling Vietnamese people to live as a Communist. All military officers were required to participate in this, and there was basically no chance of ever getting free if you were an officer.

My father and a few others planned an escape from there. These camps were usually smack dab in the middle of the jungle, and they would stick anti-tank mines everywhere around to deter people from trying to escape. My old man and his group of guys would crawl out of their bunkers every night on a set path and feel the ground with their hands to locate these mines and disarm them. Freakin' scary stuff.

Long story short, he made it out, picked up my mom and my oldest brother, sailed a small boat with 20 people (he called it the Saigon 20), to Malaysia. Following that, they ended up in the good ol' US of A.

That's not even 1/10 of the story. Seriously, if any of you would ever like to listen to the whole story of my parents' lives, it plays out exactly like a movie. There are things they went through where I thought "Damn, that does NOT happen in real life."

It always reminds me of this statement I'd read somewhere... "You know you're Vietnamese when your parents have better stories to tell than you." It's absolutely true. I've never known anyone else who has cooler stories to tell.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hyujmn* 
Yea, this is one of the reasons I don't wanna go past 3.2ghz with my 920. I get 52c with my n520 at 3.2 already. But my rig is tucked away under the desk so it gets nice and stuffy under there... I can feel the difference in temperatures from under my desk to just outside of it.

Also, my dad was a 1st Lieutenant in the Vietnam war. He was a Vietnamese soldier fighting for the South Vietnamese Army, which was under the direct supervision of the American forces, for 8 years, I believe. Boy, does he have some stories to tell...

Not many people know this, but following the civil war in Vietnam, the Commies (damn them!!!) held "re-education camps". These camps were basically hard labor camps designed to "teach" unwilling Vietnamese people to live as a Communist. All military officers were required to participate in this, and there was basically no chance of ever getting free if you were an officer.

My father and a few others planned an escape from there. These camps were usually smack dab in the middle of the jungle, and they would stick anti-tank mines everywhere around to deter people from trying to escape. My old man and his group of guys would crawl out of their bunkers every night on a set path and feel the ground with their hands to locate these mines and disarm them. Freakin' scary stuff.

Long story short, he made it out, picked up my mom and my oldest brother, sailed a small boat with 20 people (he called it the Saigon 20), to Malaysia. Following that, they ended up in the good ol' US of A.

That's not even 1/10 of the story. Seriously, if any of you would ever like to listen to the whole story of my parents' lives, it plays out exactly like a movie. There are things they went through where I thought "Damn, that does NOT happen in real life."

It always reminds me of this statement I'd read somewhere... "You know you're Vietnamese when your parents have better stories to tell than you." It's absolutely true. I've never known anyone else who has cooler stories to tell.


Wow.. You need to write that in a book. It would sell and it would keep your families history alive for future generations..

I must admit I never heard that saying About Being Vietnamese but I love it.. it is so true.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Wow.. You need to write that in a book. It would sell and it would keep your families history alive for future generations..

I must admit I never heard that saying About Being Vietnamese but I love it.. it is so true.


He's planning on writing his memoirs after he retires, which is in maybe 2-3 years, hopefully.

A few years back an independent film came out called "Vuot Song", which was a retelling of the director's life in Vietnam. My dad hated it. Vuot Song roughly translates to really heavy/big waves. During the whole movie, my dad sat there and pointed out flaws and why that couldn't have been true from a soldier's standpoint. For example, in the film, they set sail around August/September, which is when the oceans in Southeast Asia are constantly storming. However, they sailed with blue skies and clear nights the whole way through the movie. Those are the kinda mistakes that only people who had experienced it themselves know about, you know? The film itself won some independent movie awards, but he just kept saying, "Wait til they see my story."

Here's hopin' that his story gets written *clink*


----------



## YoursTruly

hmm, so I'm thinking of going and picking up my ram either today or tomorrow, and I'm really interested in the G.skills ECO 8gb (2x4gb) 1600 8-8-8-24.

now here's my question: Since it runs at 1.35v, is that useful even without an onboard memory controller like on an 1366 mobo? I assume it will produce less heat, and gives better head room for ocing, but I'd like to hear from you the professionals.

Educate me!


----------



## Enigma8750

DDr3 Ram like CPU and GPU technology is getting smaller and so also more energy Efficient. for example the DDr1 use to take 3 Volts to run it an then DDr2 came out and that was between 1.85 to 2.2 and now DDr3 comes out and the 1.35 is really common. The clock timing of the GSkill is 8-8-8-24 This is the cycle that the memory goes though for one process to cycle out.

For now, what's more important is that The Through put is getting larger and by the time we are using DDr5 we will be in the .50 Range Voltage.

Let me explain memory the way I do, as a road.

The Simms type memory road was a single dirt road that you had to stop whenever someone was coming from the other direction.

Then DDr1 Came out which was like a paved two lane road. Both lane going in seperate direction. Voltages in the 2.75 to 3 volt range

DDr2 is like a 4 lane highway with 2 lanes going in and out. Voltages in the 1.7 to 2.2 Range.

Now DDr3 is like a 6 lane Highway allowing for different speeds of traffic and different types of traffic. Voltages now in the 1.35 Volt range.

The Voltage has dropped with the size of the memory getting smaller with the newer versions.. You still Bump your Voltage with your Ram to over clock it.. But not as much as you did before and hence the larger Heat Sinks on them. To protect them from overvolting and those new smaller chips from burning up.

Hope that helps.. I know I probably got some things wrong so I will allow others more knowledgable to help with this but that is pretty much the way i understand it.


----------



## YoursTruly

Thanks a lot! educational read.

@Hyujmn: I would love to read your fathers memoirs. Man, such crazy hardships to face during times of war.

God bless all the Vets out there. Here in Canada its called Memorial Day, but its the same thing. Its remembering the vets who put their life on the line, or were injured or died for their country.


----------



## PapaSmurf

DDR1 was 2.5v, not 3.0 although some did use up to 2.75 officially. The only ram that really needed 3.0vdimm was the WinBond BH-5 which didn't really get going until you ran 3.2 to 3.3vdimm through it, although that was UN-official. With 3.3vdimm BH-5 would run 266MHz (PC-4300) and higher with 2-2-2-11 CR1 timings on the top OCing boards like the DFI NF2 LanParty B or Ultra Infinity.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


lol who needs termite when you can just call in an artillery barrage on your head?


Naw, think small Striker, this was a hand grenade, put it on top of a 55 gallon drum with top secret stuff in it. The PIN number was because of the Top Secret, not the silly little grenade!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Naw, think small Striker, this was a hand grenade, put it on top of a 55 gallon drum with top secret stuff in it. The PIN number was because of the Top Secret, not the silly little grenade!










i know... but 12 of these are cooler


















they say the effective range is just short of 17 kilometers but they will shoot for more like 25 if the wind is right


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i know... but 12 of these are cooler


















they say the effective range is just short of 17 kilometers but they will shoot for more like 25 if the wind is right










Hey just one of those is good! 
Dude, you got your facts right?? I'm pretty sure when we were range officers, they were shooting over us & we were 21k away, thier target was at least 6k farther?? Check it out please. I'm talking 155mm mobile battery.









*Edit*: Striker, the wiki says it's 18 to 30k!


----------



## Striker36

just asked my Dad they M115s they were shooting in Germany were supposed to be good for 30k ish max BUT unless they were in a war game they rarely fired more than than 25k (i think that's where i got those numbers from...) he also told me that though the paperwork said 30k a good fire team with a good FO could feasibly shoot 40k+ from where the batterys he was with as positioned. and just a little fun fact. their were 3 Russian tank groups INSIDE the outer edges of that max range... and they had "a full compliment of tactical nuclear shells for each set of guns"

Dad also said that the actual language of the orders for his unit pretty much said that their whole point was to take out as many red army personnel and equipment as possible wile slowing them down as long as possible to give the US as much time to mobilize a fighting force to combat the soviets.

so basically it was a suicide mission if some one fired first. but i guess it works out for him as the average life expectancy of an F.O. in Vietnam was about 12 mins after the first shell landed.

sorry guys... its a long week and im really out of it tonight lol

and yes Bri. 1 is good. but their were 12 in a unit in 3 groups of 4 and they _usualy_ fired 1 from each group at any given target at any given time. unless the order was to "fire for effect" in which you dont want to be any where with in a mile of the target


----------



## Enigma8750

Another Veterans day has come and gone and I would like to announce that Mr. Charles will be back with us on line within the next couple of days.. We are glad that God smiled on him with the Battle that he had to fight himself. He won. The Enemy LOST.

ohh BTW.. Those "Tactical Nukes" was fairy tale talk. It is an OXImoron. There is no such thing as a Tactical Nuke and the only reason why the Russians used words like that was to fool the troops that would be using them. Tac. Nukes are like Safe Chemical weapons. There is not an such thing. They depended on the weather. If it was raining and storming that would be the best time to use a Tac Nuke because the fall out would fall faster with the rain, but on a clear day a Tactical Nuke was just as dangerous to the Soviets as the Americans as the wind would pick up the Beta Radiation and blow it right back in their faces. The only reason that they could get the troops to fire those things was that all information in the USSR about Nuclear Technology was considered TOP SECRET.. NEED TO KNOW ONLY.. So the Russian believed that the TAC Nukes would not hurt them.. Surprise... But the Generals knew it all.. And so they would have been sacraficing their own troops by using them and would usually just use the same stuff that the Americans were using just for self preservation.. But During war games they would show off their hot hardware.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Striker.








Yeah, I know, our life expectancy was 24-72 hours too. Less in Fulda, more in Wildflecken.







Our goal (combat engineers) was to race to the 1k zone, drop thousands of pounds of "cheese charges", dig a ditch, set up concertina wire to slow down the Russians, Eastern block, whatever. What would have saved our behinds were the A-10's & Cobras, as we've seen in Iraq, the enemy just gives up when they see them!







Gotta go, look at the bottom, found a friend!!









Oh man, had to type this in as soon as I found it. The company I was in while I was in Fulda was one of 2 singular combat engineer companys CEC's in the army. They were always attached to the 11th cav but never really part of an engineer batallion. All the blue words are links to definitions: http://everything2.com/title/11th+Ar...valry+Regiment

Then:
Oh man!! Those jerks, no link nothing but one line, they sure blow thier own horn though, here's the Fulda Gap:
http://everything2.com/title/Fulda+gap
Used to wear this: Attachment 180180
The right top is the award for battle in the Ardanes forrest, the Fleur De lis is flower, lilly, in French (have one in the glass on our front doo) it was an award for the battle that liberated France, don't remember the arch, looks Korean, maybe Japanese. The little Castle is the Symbol of the Army Corps of Engineers, the only officers in the military allowed to wear different buttons on the dress uniform are Engineers.







The 11th cavalry motto was allons, if you watch Dr. Who with David Tenant, he mis-pronounces it & says - AllonZ!

I really should e-mail the commander!









There's a mention here at the bottom: http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita.../11acr-rss.htm

Man, I'm steamed, you can't even find us in a search on the USAREUR site.

Here's what your dad was doing Striker: http://everything2.com/title/Tactical+nuclear+weapons

Here's where I was the second 3 year set: http://www.camp-wildflecken.de/us-army/index.htm

Oh man!! A guest book. I know one of these guys!!

One Edit: Look at this wiki entry, they were doing this in my second hitch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortifi..._German_border
The U.S. gave them millions of dollars to take out the anti-personnel mines & put in electronic stuff. Kept our high tech companies working!

*Super Edit, first time ever*: I don't believe this!! Guys, I knew Shaq when he was a kid!! His dad had the loudest voice on the mountain!!
Here's a link: http://www.camp-wildflecken.de/us-army/wta_shaq.html


----------



## Striker36

those are cool links AND facts Bri.

and Enigma. those weapons were all too real for some of the guys i know. one Col in particular that my dad is still friends with all these years later said that he never once got a good night sleep the entire time he was in command of that unit.


----------



## Mudfrog

Hey guys.. my blademasters come in tomorrow. It was mentioned to use a shroud. The setup I have planned is |case|pull|radiator|push|. So in this config where is the ideal place to put the shroud?


----------



## Striker36

between the rad and the push


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
Hey guys.. my blademasters come in tomorrow. It was mentioned to use a shroud. The setup I have planned is |case|pull|radiator|push|. So in this config where is the ideal place to put the shroud?

You don't even need a shroud. Setup your p/p the way you have described and you'll be fine.


----------



## Mudfrog

Would using a shroud help? I have the 120 that was in the back of the case that I cut the wires on. Not much use anymore so I can gut it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
Would using a shroud help? I have the 120 that was in the back of the case that I cut the wires on. Not much use anymore so I can gut it.

In a perfect ambient environment you'll get 1 ''maybe'' 2 degrees with the added clutter and hardware requirements to mount it. Not to mention the added noise of accelerating the air that will only get you the 1 or 2 degrees.


----------



## Crucial09

Hey. Thought I would share this with you all.
For the users of Google Chrome.
And firefox possibly.

There are extensions, that I had no clue existed until recently, that are very helpful.

The two I am talking about are adthwart. (blocks the ad on the top of this page even)
And flashblock. Which blocks flash players (annoying ads that use flash)

it will block megavideo etc but simply clicking on the flash object lets your run it.
there is also a whitelist for it too.

Great great extensions for chrome that save my laptop(2ghz celeron) a lot of processing power in webpages, and just blocks annoying ads and flashes.
Very very useful!
Give it a try!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Hey. Thought I would share this with you all.
For the users of Google Chrome.
And firefox possibly.

There are extensions, that I had no clue existed until recently, that are very helpful.

The two I am talking about are adthwart. (blocks the ad on the top of this page even)
And flashblock. Which blocks flash players (annoying ads that use flash)

it will block megavideo etc but simply clicking on the flash object lets your run it.
there is also a whitelist for it too.

Great great extensions for chrome that save my laptop(2ghz celeron) a lot of processing power in webpages, and just blocks annoying ads and flashes.
Very very useful!
Give it a try!

Wow that's cool Crucial09. +rep, but my machine is, _ahem_, so badass it needs all those background tasks to keep itself from being bored.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Wow that's cool Crucial09. +rep, but my machine is, _ahem_, so badass it needs all those background tasks to keep itself from being bored.


Hahaha. yeah =P

I dont like stupid flash ads, and other ads ruining the web page though.
Its awesome. I'll put them on my sig rig when I get my megahalems delivered today too.


----------



## Mongol

Chrome Adblock is one of the greatest anti-ad tools...ever...

I post...in myspace (hush!) forums and adblock's the only thing that prevented AV2010 from trying to enter my system (other than adjusting my hosts file)...it's notorious for hijacking ads on myspace...who knows how many machines are infected.


----------



## Rockr69

Whomever invented those little jewels (AV 2***) should be strung up and eviscerated through their scrotums


----------



## Mongol

I absolutely agree. A horse drawing and quartering is in order.

Does anyone have a non abby normal brain they'd like to loan me? lol
Got new toys. The earth just opened up and swallowed my sanity...along with my checking acct. I thought modding cars was bad. If this isn't worse I don't know what could possibly be.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


I absolutely agree. A horse drawing and quartering is in order.

Does anyone have a non abby normal brain they'd like to loan me? lol
Got new toys. The earth just opened up and swallowed my sanity...along with my checking acct. I thought modding cars was bad. If this isn't worse I don't know what could possibly be.


I do, I do!! Modding a house for handicap access!









See the pics. Yeah they're on facebook but you don't have to be a member, I haven't had time to master Picasa like General Enigma:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...3&l=eb9221b5ec


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Chrome Adblock is one of the greatest anti-ad tools...ever...

I post...in myspace (hush!) forums and adblock's the only thing that prevented AV2010 from trying to enter my system (other than adjusting my hosts file)...it's notorious for hijacking ads on myspace...who knows how many machines are infected.


I had adblock originally but I noticed some ads were getting through.
So I tried adthwart and now absolutely no ads show what so ever.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*


Hey guys.. my blademasters come in tomorrow. It was mentioned to use a shroud. The setup I have planned is |case|pull|radiator|push|. So in this config where is the ideal place to put the shroud?


I am using TWO shrouds on mine...

Take a look at the Pics links below; I show some pictures of the H50 mounted in my Scout, with shrouds.

Originally, I had it all mounted on the rear and working as an intake, as Corsair suggests, and it was sitting under my desk. The configuration was..

air flow>>>fan>shroud>case>Rad>shroud>fan>>air flow>>

I have since, reversed the direction of the airflow, so its running as an Exhaust and kept the same configuration with the fans and shrouds, and moved my system onto the top of my desk, and I have now seen roughly, 6 - 8 degrees in drop on my CPU Temps as a result!

ALSO... note your planned configuration when you look at my pics!

If you go with that, presuming you're going with the 25mm standard on thickness with the fans, you CAN NOT mount any additional Fans on the top half of the Scouts Side Panel!

I tried that. I used my two 25mm Shrouds to make a single larger shroud 50mm shroud and put 1 25mm fan blowing into the Rad through that shroud, on on the inside of the case.

So this put 75mm's of material mounted on the Radiator, and it blocked the side fan that I had mounted on my side panel so that I could no longer close the side panel!


----------



## Crucial09

how do i delete this double?


----------



## halfpipe

I too have a storm scout and I've stupidly thrown out the harddrive slider rails
Just two days ago I looked at them wrapped with a rubber band and forgot what they were and chucked them in the wate bin... today I ordered 3 additional hdds which I intended to install you know where. It's some kind of law with me. :"Whatever you throw out you will need within three weeks"
I Need to buy 4 sets of those little rails and can pay with paypal...anybody
thanks


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
Ok, played around with the H50 some and have managed to get my Prime95 load temps to 52c. This is after running prime95 for an hour. Not the longest instance of prime but it's working it harder than my gaming ever will. I'll be pleased if the push pull setup will drop it another 4-5c.

BTW.. with the Hyper N 520 I would reach 56c in 15 min then I would shut it down.


I should also add...

3.7 ghz on a stock 2.8 chip? Am I reading your Sig correctly?

Thats a 900mhz overclock; so you're pushing the limits of that H50.

So far the highest I have pushed my Phenom II 955, is up to 3.9ghz; a 700mhz overclock; at which point it starts running itself up into 55+ on the Temps, and in some cases its pushed itself up to 60+ with Prime95!

However that was when I had the system sitting down under my desk and realized I was getting too much heat build up down there; and my average weather was 80+ outside with hot room Temps.

Everything has cooled down since and I moved my Scout to the top of my desk. As I said, I've seen a dramatic drop in my Temps since doing that; but I still believe I am close to the limits of what my H50 can do in terms of cooling an overclocked Phenom II x4...

With that in mind. I was not aware that the 920 came in a Black Edition. How are you achieving such an Overclock on a chip with locked multipliers?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halfpipe* 
I too have a storm scout and I've stupidly thrown out the harddrive slider rails
Just two days ago I looked at them wrapped with a rubber band and forgot what they were and chucked them in the wate bin... today I ordered 3 additional hdds which I intended to install you know where. It's some kind of law with me. :"Whatever you throw out you will need within three weeks"
I Need to buy 4 sets of those little rails and can pay with paypal...anybody
thanks

Check the Links on the front page; our wonderful General has some links there somewhere to the Cooler Master Store where you can order spare parts direct from them!

*EDIT* -- Better yet, here's the Link for you!

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/

If they don't have what you need, try to contact them and inquire, or ask Enigma here, he'll kick their butts for you if they don't get you what you need!


----------



## GoodInk

Guess who is leak testing their Scout????


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I do, I do!! Modding a house for handicap access!









See the pics. Yeah they're on facebook but you don't have to be a member, I haven't had time to master Picasa like General Enigma:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...3&l=eb9221b5ec

Ahhh yes, house modding...how thoughtless of me.







Good one Bri!
I haven't had to mod the home yet, aside from a garage emptying to convert into a mancave...still a work in progress, has a few close-to-but-not-quite-antique furnishings I will be having refinished/sold. (old 1943 fisher shortwave radio/record player with mini bar that's in dire straights...can't wait to find out how much it will cost to replace a broken leg as well as a shredded 2 prong plug)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I do, I do!! Modding a house for handicap access!









See the pics. Yeah they're on facebook but you don't have to be a member, I haven't had time to master Picasa like General Enigma:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...3&l=eb9221b5ec

That looks like a lot of work.


----------



## Mongol

This isn't a retail shop, son...this is The Fraternal Brotherhood of Scouts ...comrades in arms, we are. I'll send you a pair for free...give me your address...unless you live outside the US.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halfpipe* 
I too have a storm scout and I've stupidly thrown out the harddrive slider rails
Just two days ago I looked at them wrapped with a rubber band and forgot what they were and chucked them in the wate bin... today I ordered 3 additional hdds which I intended to install you know where. It's some kind of law with me. :"Whatever you throw out you will need within three weeks"
I Need to buy 4 sets of those little rails and can pay with paypal...anybody
thanks

That's one of the biggest drawbacks to the Scout. The drive rails from the 690/692 is much better as you can leave them in the drive bay when not in use. While some will say that having individual rails like these are better since they take up less room, they also are easier to lose. CM really needs to design a place in the case to store the extra drive rails so one doesn't run into this problem. One of the best things about the old Antec SoHo cases which used individual rails is that they had a rack in the bottom of the case where you stored the ones you weren't using.

Another thing that more computer enthusiasts should look into is storage boxes. Utility boxes like this one with movable dividers are great for storing leftover drive rails, jumpers, screws, standoffs, etc. They only cost a couple of bucks and come in a variety of sizes. Helps keep all of the parts in one place and makes it less likely that one will lose or accidentally throw them out.


----------



## Mudfrog

Came home from work and my blademasters showed up a day early. I was stoked.

I put them in the push pull config. Excellent temps. With an OC from 2.8 to 3.71 my temp does not go over 40c while gaming and in prime95 it topped out at 50c. I'm very pleased.

Only thing I need to do now is order a PWM splitter as I have both fans running at 100%. It's a little loud but not as loud as my reference 4890.


----------



## Crucial09

Hey guys. My Megahalems finally arrived!
I made a quick unbox and install video.
Check it out.

way better than the h50 or asetek lclc.


You Tube


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mudfrog* 
Came home from work and my blademasters showed up a day early. I was stoked.

I put them in the push pull config. Excellent temps. With an OC from 2.8 to 3.71 my temp does not go over 40c while gaming and in prime95 it topped out at 50c. I'm very pleased.

Only thing I need to do now is order a PWM splitter as I have both fans running at 100%. It's a little loud but not as loud as my reference 4890.

$2.99 shipped for a sleeved version or $2.49 for a non sleeved one. Recommended by Tater Tot.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
$2.99 shipped for a sleeved version or $2.49 for a non sleeved one. Recommended by Tater Tot.

Very nice.. was going to end up paying $7 for one after shipping. Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Hey guys. My Megahalems finally arrived!
I made a quick unbox and install video.
Check it out.

way better than the h50 or asetek lclc.


If you fan is making noise when mounted horizontally it's probably a sleeve bearing drying out. Take it apart and lubricate it with some Fishing Reel Lube. Even though it's quiet when mounted vertically like it is now, if the sleeve bearing is drying out the fan will fail much sooner and will get louder even in that position if you don't.


----------



## GoodInk

I'm taking a break so time to share some pics. I was lucky and didn't have to do as modding as Striker did sense my rad is smaller than his. I was able to use the stock fan mounts to mount my rad. I did mess up a little mounting the HHD's. When I measured I was using my other PSU and they are going to be a little closer to the PSU than I would like







but it will be an easy fix down the road.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I'm taking a break so time to share some pics. I was lucky and didn't have to do as modding as Striker did sense my rad is smaller than his. I was able to use the stock fan mounts to mount my rad. I did mess up a little mounting the HHD's. When I measured I was using my other PSU and they are going to be a little closer to the PSU than I would like







but it will be an easy fix down the road.





























Lookin good so far!


----------



## Striker36

WOOT! looks like things are going well good!


----------



## linkin93

New PSU means new pictures!














































Last pic is in the dark where the LED shows itself


----------



## Rockr69

I know we have some gun lovers here. Check out this gun safe.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Striker36

i like mine better...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i like mine better...


Well do show....


----------



## Striker36

Browning BR24F. i dont have any pictures of it on hand

we got it cheap when a shop up north was going under about 10 years ago. and it holds every thing we need it to.

that other one just seems kinda... overkill for 99% of people and i like the carpet better than the metal. i would be afraid to bounce a scope (only have 2 in my defense







) off any thing in that one you linked. when every thing is padded in mine (at least a little)


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If you fan is making noise when mounted horizontally it's probably a sleeve bearing drying out. Take it apart and lubricate it with some Fishing Reel Lube. Even though it's quiet when mounted vertically like it is now, if the sleeve bearing is drying out the fan will fail much sooner and will get louder even in that position if you don't.

Will do. I actually have some fishing reel lube in my room








Its about 20 years old, literally, but it should still help.

Thanks!


----------



## Mongol

That pendleton's a safe? it looks like a time capsule.

I was never fond of firearms...sharp things on the other hand...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
That pendleton's a safe? it looks like a time capsule.

I was never fond of firearms...sharp things on the other hand...

well there you go. put all your katanas in it


----------



## GoodInk

All finished for now, lol. I think for not having any zip ties the cables look pretty good, all though my PC could blow apart any min, lol. The most amazing thing is I dropped 14.5*C off the CPU







Let me know what you guys think.

*Edit*
I must have hit the clear CMOS button, I was running at 2.8 not 4.0, but I still gained 5*C over this setup in my Sniper.


----------



## Enigma8750

I love this Build.. GoodINk.. You are the shamizzle.


----------



## Striker36

now wasn't that worth it?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Will do. I actually have some fishing reel lube in my room








Its about 20 years old, literally, but it should still help.

Thanks!

Fishing reel lube.. Hmm... in the Bed room.. Hmm... LOL


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Fishing reel lube.. Hmm... in the Bed room.. Hmm... LOL

HAHAHA....no.

Its in the fishing creel thats been sitting their for ages now.


----------



## GoodInk

Sure we believe you, really we do.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay My Turn to Brag with my newest Build Enigma0024 And her new Video.. She is The YANKEE ROSE.. Or Bama by the persons that own her now... so with out any further ado... Here she is..


You Tube


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks E, and Striker yes it was, even though the HDD's kicked my butt. I bet I spent over and hour trying to get those things mounted.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Okay My Turn to Brag with my newest Build Enigma0024 And her new Video.. She is The YANKEE ROSE.. Or Bama by the persons that own her now... so with out any further ado... Here she is..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_9vZjRKQt8

This video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it on copyright grounds.


----------



## Enigma8750

You are in Honduras right.. Maybe thats the thing.. Who knows.. what about anyone else.. Can you guys see it.


----------



## Striker36

i cant get it eather boss


----------



## Enigma8750

Shoot.. what did it block the music or the content


----------



## GoodInk

Take Yankee Rose out of the title and reload it.


----------



## GoodInk

Update, no 15*C improvement, I must have hit the clear CMOS button, I was running at 2.8 not 4.0, dang.


----------



## Bradey

http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...l#post11306112
if anybody has any wisdom
tablet pc


----------



## Enigma8750

You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is the reason.. Darn it.

Quote:

Warner Music (NYSE: WMG) has told Google (NASDAQ: GOOG) to take it videos off of YouTube. It does not think that having them there creates enough revenue for the music company.

According to The Wall Street Journal, "Warner, like the three other major-label groups, licensed its recording and music-publishing catalogs to YouTube shortly before the site's acquisition by Google Inc. in 2006." Obviously, the revenue-share of the advertising dollars from marketing messages that Google sells next to the Warner content is remarkably poor.

Google has been hoping to show that it can make money from the largest video site in the world. Based on company comments and its earning releases, the effort is yielding no success. That makes the search company's acquisition of YouTube look like a bust. Because Google is such a huge earnings machine, it hardly matters.

Not so for Warner, which is dying fairly fast as music moves from CDs to digital delivery though channels like the Apple (NASDAQ: AAPL) iPod and music download and streaming websites. The stock market is voting that Warner's efforts won't work. The company's shares trade at $3, down from $23 less than two years ago.

If outlets like YouTube don't yield substantial revenue for Warner, the company is toast.


----------



## GoodInk

Cow Bell??? Anyways, it looks more like a 5*C drop, still good but damn it, I want that 15*C at 4.0, lol


----------



## Enigma8750

You Tube


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Guess who is leak testing their Scout????









Have you done this before? Looks like you jumped right in, not afraid to get wet. Or did someone who's name starts with a B give you some tips?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Ahhh yes, house modding...how thoughtless of me.







Good one Bri!
I haven't had to mod the home yet, aside from a garage emptying to convert into a mancave...still a work in progress, has a few close-to-but-not-quite-antique furnishings I will be having refinished/sold. (old 1943 fisher shortwave radio/record player with mini bar that's in dire straights...can't wait to find out how much it will cost to replace a broken leg as well as a shredded 2 prong plug)

PM me, with pictures or a link anyway. I can either help you out or help you find the best way to do it. Esp, the 2 prong plug, should be easy. Garage emptying.







What's that?? You mean that stuff goes somewhere??









This house was a beast to mod! Six inch walls with vinyl siding << hate that stuff>>, interior walls with all kinds of angles, 2 different size roofs & attic space. One example, the bedroom along the shelf on top..... Shelf dimension is 200", exactly, recognized that as the architects sig, 200 % 12, for inches =16.666 another figure there is 16.6 as in ft, divided by 12 for inches in a foot =1.3833333333333!







So they followed that right, all the houses in this design have it. Then the distance from the outer wall to the bathroom is 198", to the other side of the closet is 197". Because.... you can't get the rest of the house to conform to an oddball spec!

Unpacking a few days ago, found a Kodak Brownie 8 movie camera, new in box, even had a gift card in it. Also a Polaroid Land camera, original, great condition with the bellows body & all. One more camera that I haven't checked up on yet. Hoping at least one of them is worth something.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
That looks like a lot of work.

Yeah, 3 months, up to six people working with or for me at a time & it's still not done, just the rough stuff. Now I have to do the finishing work. Then the yard, there's nothing out there! How does anyone have no living matter in a yard??









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
$2.99 shipped for a sleeved version or $2.49 for a non sleeved one. Recommended by Tater Tot.

Yep, got a sleeved one. They're gorgeous!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I'm taking a break so time to share some pics. I was lucky and didn't have to do as modding as Striker did sense my rad is smaller than his. I was able to use the stock fan mounts to mount my rad. I did mess up a little mounting the HHD's. When I measured I was using my other PSU and they are going to be a little closer to the PSU than I would like







but it will be an easy fix down the road.











Hey G.I.!! Any reason you put the rad in front?? Thought about the exhaust? Are you pumping air through the rad & into the case? How's that affecting other components?

The HDD's look fantastic!







That should be the least of your worries.

Optical drives??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Cow Bell??? Anyways, it looks more like a 5*C drop, still good but damn it, I want that 15*C at 4.0, lol

Yeah, see above comment.

*@ Bradey*: This one: Intel Core i7-620LM Processor (2.00GHz, 4MB L3, 1066MHz FSB) Just my personal preference.


----------



## GoodInk

I was comparing the temps to when I had it in my Sniper case. The air coming off the rad isn't much hotter then ambient temps. The GPU's are only running about 2*C hotter then when I was on air in this case. I'm running about 15*C+ cooler compared to the Mega in this case.


----------



## GoodInk

Next on the list, red LED's and put my good fans on the top and the back of the case. What do you guys think about hoses, white, black, red, or keep the clear?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Next on the list, red LED's and put my good fans on the top and the back of the case. What do you guys think about hoses, white, black, red, or keep the clear?

Out of those I like the white, if you every use a UV light, white usually stands out pretty good.


----------



## GoodInk

I'm thinking white with the red LED's will look good. They should have a slight red glow to them.


----------



## Crucial09

I like the foggy clear ones in it right now.

They looks good to me.
Almost looks like ice


----------



## Enigma8750

*There has been some chatter about promoting me to 4 star and I will respectfully decline that for now.. I haven't go enough of Time in Service yet for the Four so here is the picture of me with the Three.*










Huntsville Alabama has become world famous by this amazing Video.. thanks guys who made it.


You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is the Video of The Build that I did... I don't think you have any problems now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Asks for personal information. No chance in you know what that is going to happen.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


well there you go. put all your katanas in it










But...I like them on the wall...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


But...I like them on the wall...



















LOL!!!! I was just kidding!!!


----------



## Mongol

ROFL...I was like, 'how'd he know?'

Hahahaha! I do love sharp...and they make great OMGWTH pieces.


----------



## Striker36

i threw the side on for the first time since the project really started

i like it but i need to do something about those tool-less clips...


----------



## Petey

Well, did some mods, and thought I would post the picture's before I get into my next build. It's slammed and gets warm need to create a little breathing room. Well in short couldn't ask for a better case to get started with. Can feel the heat when I open the hatch. Pushed to the limits. Got to give the 4x4 a overhaul, overheating.


----------



## rfjunkie

I came up with a solution for my cat/kitten stepping on the power button of my Scout case that I thought I would share... It's a little crude, but works... Here is a picture... Its an old driver disc that I got with a raid card or something... It keeps the cat from shutting me down, thats all I was worried about....

Figured Id share.


----------



## Petey

Some more pictures show some more detail's. If your wondering about the holes in the case, with previous post. There so, in the event of chipset pipe leak, easy to pull and repair. Then if you carefully cut the top it will fit a 20mm fan perfect, help with push pull Radiator on top of case. Didn't cut a hole in the steel top for better air flow. I don't know if helping with making case warm restricting airflow?
Temps. are good cpu 40 cel. @ 3848 oc AMD 955, fallout new vegas, load
50 cel. Maxxed all settings 1080 res.
Gpu 470 @ 38 cel. load 52cel. kombuster average frames 306 oc 1080 maxxed
chipset 30 cel. side panel off, 35 cel. panel on, on a good load shoot up to
42 cel. Playing New Vegas Maxxed.
Going to a bigger case to add some fresh air, 3 Rad's at all ends, I heard of people being down in the 20 cel. and wanting more graphics cards, a good idea Im sure to cool it down.


----------



## Petey

final show off pic's. there are some different loop configs, in the pic's. the first post are the most recent. Got a close up of the temps.


----------



## well

I have some changes in my system. Please check out my new photos!





















and some video is here


You Tube





and new PC for my small brother


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *well* 
and new PC for my small brother









Is your brother small? Like physically?







Very nice builds both of them.


----------



## well

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Is your brother small? Like physically?







Very nice builds both of them.

Him 10 years old


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *well* 
Him 10 years old









So you mean your younger brother


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Petey* 
final show off pic's. there are some different loop configs, in the pic's. the first post are the most recent. Got a close up of the temps.

Another WC Scout







I think you should change the name to Octo*****.


----------



## Crucial09

Hey does anyone on here have the msi gtx 465 twin frozr II ?
I'm looking into that since my card got fried.

any personal experience? heard they are bomb overclockers. like 860mhz on core.
thanks


----------



## Enigma8750

The arctic cooler and the other after market coolers will Beat the one that is installed.


----------



## Enigma8750

This is a first for me... I thinks I like it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *well*


I have some changes in my system. Please check out my new photos!





















and some video is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WsXawgfJnA

and new PC for my small brother














Just a beautiful set of builds.. Very nice.. Rep up for all.


----------



## Petey

Hey if you do the top cut fan, get the metal case and cut hole all the way to the radiator. I think the push pull and the screen at the top will keep temps really good. the screen any kind, door even, will be enough to keep the dust out


----------



## Petey

Like this at the top, did it at the front, makes huge diffrence.


----------



## Petey

I dont know if squid scout would work, they navy might hunt me down.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Petey*









Like this at the top, did it at the front, makes huge diffrence.


One of the cleanest cuts I've seen on a fan hole like that. Well done.


----------



## Petey

Oh, no thats not my picture. Robbed it from
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6473990
Mine usually has scratches and knuckle marks from punching it. yea after the dremmel slips and I see the shinny scratch, I want to explode.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohhh this Picture gave me a chuckle.. Looks like a computer in need of a covered toggle switch.









I would ditch the Cd and get you one of these.. They take some pressure to turn it on and they are nice and would go good with the Case.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The arctic cooler and the other after market coolers will Beat the one that is installed.


Yeah I know, but it won't sound like a rocket like the stock coolers with those tiny fans sound like.
Do you think 201$ plus shipping and tax it a good price for one of these?
And comparable to a gtx 285 2gb ftw evga card?

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-504-_-Product


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Ohhh this Picture gave me a chuckle.. Looks like a computer in need of a covered toggle switch.

I would ditch the Cd and get you one of these.. They take some pressure to turn it on and they are nice and would go good with the Case.











I might just add a small momentary switch to the front where my fan controller is. Since the fan controller is actually for a 3.5" bay and I have room on either side of the fan controller to add a switch or 2... I could even put something in place of the accessory drawer I have in the front.

EDIT....I just realized how dusty that machine is getting from looking at my own pics that I just took and posted...... Gives me something to do next weekend.... (Clean up the Scout.) I took a look at the up time in task manager on that rig and its been on and running for over a month without a restart... (I'm using it for my HTPC, so its on all the time recording shows using Media Center.)


----------



## PapaSmurf

I would get rid of the cat personally. Much simpler and cheaper.


----------



## Petey

Hey, Well do you like that xigmatech. They seem like they correspond with the scout, black inside and out, durable, priced right. I just hate the fact you really never see the case's untill you buy them. Cant kick the tire's. Have to rely on posts in fourms, and product reviews. It's kinda a running blind to how you want to do a build. It seems like I got pretty lucky with the scout. a good place to start. Well as it goes you get a system and its like, oh, i'll just put something together for fun. Oh it wont be elaborate, just a sound runner. Next thing you your addicted to something, thats about as bad as crack. And that case you thought was enormous, is now just way to small, and it feels like your trying to stuff the turkey during thanksgiving, when go to put new components in.


----------



## Petey

ah, cats they keep the mice out of wires. and nesting in your case. Nice and warm there. It's probably to many pretty lights for the animal to handle. Lights, push buttons oh kitty paradise.


----------



## H969

Hey everyone check out what I got for a new OC with my new HSF, the Noctua NH D-14 
3.5 Hours IntelBurntest max core temp75c


----------



## ROM3000

Woo Hoo! We're at 1500 pages (assuming you're only viewing 10 posts per page). Congrats everyone!


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I would get rid of the cat personally. Much simpler and cheaper.


I think she (the cat) just likes to sit on computer cases...


----------



## Petey

Yup, waiting for the mice to come by, like some leopard.


----------



## Striker36

so i spent my night working on a HAF-X and being that i dont care for the HAF series that much i must say. that is a FINE case.

pictures.!









Crimson0 looks silly when concentrating (currently serving in the NH-ANG. just got back from Saudi Arabia this week. so to catch up on the last few months he had me help with his build)




































my scout is feeling neglected now though :'( but it has a box of goodies on the way so its ok


----------



## Bradey

i just bought a dell xt2

it is in the post


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so i spent my night working on a HAF-X and being that i dont care for the HAF series that much i must say. that is a FINE case.

I'll say! That's my next case. Not much of a looker but nothing else has all those features in the sub 200$ range.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I love the inside of them. I just can't understand why they put such ugly fascia on the outside of them.


----------



## well

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
So you mean your younger brother

Of course. Sorry for my bad english. I am from Ukraine









Quote:

Just a beautiful set of builds.. Very nice.. Rep up for all.
Thank you man!









Quote:

Hey, Well do you like that xigmatech. They seem like they correspond with the scout, black inside and out, durable, priced right. I just hate the fact you really never see the case's untill you buy them. Cant kick the tire's. Have to rely on posts in fourms, and product reviews. It's kinda a running blind to how you want to do a build. It seems like I got pretty lucky with the scout. a good place to start. Well as it goes you get a system and its like, oh, i'll just put something together for fun. Oh it wont be elaborate, just a sound runner. Next thing you your addicted to something, thats about as bad as crack. And that case you thought was enormous, is now just way to small, and it feels like your trying to stuff the turkey during thanksgiving, when go to put new components in.
This Xigmatek case me slightly disappointed, I expected more from him, thin steel, noisy fan but for a first PC for a child I think is not so bad









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
I think she (the cat) just likes to sit on computer cases...

nice pic







this is my dog pics


----------



## Bradey

i don't think there is a problem, like, my smaller sis, little sis and younger sis
they all get the message across


----------



## vanguardXIII

a lil' bit of upgrade,

























ps=sorry for the images, i only used the cellphone's camera..


----------



## Kaneda13

WOOT! Trades my 64GB SSD for a pair of 32GB's... Welcome Raid 0 SSD boot happiness.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of Active members.

If you have already completed this survey then Disregard Same.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanguardXIII* 
a lil' bit of upgrade,

























ps=sorry for the images, i only used the cellphone's camera..









Very Nice Vanguard.. Very Nice.. Is that a 460 or a 480. It is hard to read.. I would love for you to get some better pictures of it.. That would be great.


----------



## hyujmn

Anybody know if a Corsair A70 can fit in the Scout on an AMD board? It mounts so that the air blows upwards towards the 140mm fan at the top. I'm just afraid the dual fan set up will hit the top 140.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


Anybody know if a Corsair A70 can fit in the Scout on an AMD board? It mounts so that the air blows upwards towards the 140mm fan at the top. I'm just afraid the dual fan set up will hit the top 140.


I have seen one or two.. but here is the deal.. They mounted some of the third fan to the out back side making the exhaust an intake.

Now another thing that I have seen is guys Mounting the rad and fan in the CD Drive Bays.. That i think is the best solution for a case that has just enough interior rooms. Thirdly you could cut the bottom four Drive bays out of there and mount the unit in the front bottom intake. But you will need to cut the tubes in half and then add rubber tubes to lengthen the tubing to the Radiator. But there is lots of room in the box if you are willing to give up a few drive bays.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Petey*


I dont know if squid scout would work, they navy might hunt me down.


Squid Scouts are normally Known as SEALs.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


WOOT! Trades my 64GB SSD for a pair of 32GB's... Welcome Raid 0 SSD boot happiness.


let me know how that turns out.. I have a 30 Gig right now and will get another twin to do the same thing for my OS.. Give info when you have it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so i spent my night working on a HAF-X and being that i dont care for the HAF series that much i must say. that is a FINE case.

Crimson0 looks silly when concentrating (currently serving in the NH-ANG. just got back from Saudi Arabia this week. so to catch up on the last few months he had me help with his build)



















my scout is feeling neglected now though :'( but it has a box of goodies on the way so its ok










Ahh Saudi.. land of the steaks everynight. Great hotel rooms and no Porn.. but you can smoke your Axx off.. and for entertainment you can go to the public stoning or beheadings.. That is such a cool place to spend some time.

Anyway.. Looks like Crimson brought home the Bacon.. Wow.. A 12 hundred watt psu.. Ohh I want the figures on that build.. Nice really nice. I love the fittings he used but I would have gone with chrome. But that is my opinion.. Good way to get together and have some real man time together.. Great times .. enjoy guys.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


let me know how that turns out.. I have a 30 Gig right now and will get another twin to do the same thing for my OS.. Give info when you have it.


I doubt you will notice the difference except in benchmarks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Papa Smurf. I believe that too.. your only going to be as fast as the OS itself.
There is a registry Tweek that can be done to turn down a wait state during sevens Window alone screen. YOu change the 2000 to 1000 and it really speeds things up.. I did it on my first install and then I lost the tweek and can;t find it anymore. Boy it sped things up.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

anyone know if this fan:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-065-_-Product

will fit in the front of the scout with a litle bit of modding ??

oh and BTW...I remember a pic of someone that make the HD cage smaller (just the two lower end ones)...I want to do that too


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Thanks Papa Smurf. I believe that too.. your only going to be as fast as the OS itself.
There is a registry Tweek that can be done to turn down a wait state during sevens Window alone screen. YOu change the 2000 to 1000 and it really speeds things up.. I did it on my first install and then I lost the tweek and can;t find it anymore. Boy it sped things up.


It isn't so much that, it's just that the access time for a single SSD is so minute that it makes it difficult to notice much difference when you raid them. The difference will be there, but the average person won't be able to feel it like they would when you raid two mechanical drives.


----------



## Kaneda13

I would have to agree with PapaSmurf. I'm looking mainly to speed up my write times (the drives i'm using are 175mb/s read and 100mb/s write) when i'm doing video editing. OSX doesn't have any mods that need to be done to help run the SSD drives at max speed, since Apple makes Mac's that ship with SSD drive (MacBook Air) the optimization is built into the OS install.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have seen one or two.. but here is the deal.. They mounted some of the third fan to the out back side making the exhaust an intake.

Now another thing that I have seen is guys Mounting the rad and fan in the CD Drive Bays.. That i think is the best solution for a case that has just enough interior rooms. Thirdly you could cut the bottom four Drive bays out of there and mount the unit in the front bottom intake. But you will need to cut the tubes in half and then add rubber tubes to lengthen the tubing to the Radiator. But there is lots of room in the box if you are willing to give up a few drive bays.


It's easy to mistake at first glance, but he meant the A70 Boss, not the H70









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


Anybody know if a Corsair A70 can fit in the Scout on an AMD board? It mounts so that the air blows upwards towards the 140mm fan at the top. I'm just afraid the dual fan set up will hit the top 140.


Going back over a similar post I made here regarding a Mugen 2, of which the dimensions of the Fan-to-Fan side are pretty similar with the widest orientation of, I don't think you'll clear a vertical mounting without removing the top 140mm or the pulling fan I'm afraid.
You will however have a good 14mm between the exhausting fan and the rear case exhaust if you mount horizontally.
Saying that, you might do better if you can't mount it front to back, by just getting a more powerful push fan only and leave the 140mm exhaust.
How come you can't mount it that way mate?
There's one guy I saw at a quick butchers:- http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s...d.php?t=651320
He has our case, but likely mounted it front to rear aswell, or removed the 140mm on top.

EDIT:- Scratch that, I'm an idiot. The Mugen's widest side was 130mm without the fan attached, the A70 is 129mm with both fans (81.2 with one fan+mount). It'll fit vertically with about 10-13mm between the top fan and the 140mm top case exhaust.


----------



## vanguardXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Very Nice Vanguard.. Very Nice.. Is that a 460 or a 480. It is hard to read.. I would love for you to get some better pictures of it.. That would be great.











that's a 460,

next time i'll use better camera


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


anyone know if this fan:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-065-_-Product

will fit in the front of the scout with a litle bit of modding ??

oh and BTW...I remember a pic of someone that make the HD cage smaller (just the two lower end ones)...I want to do that too


wow.. What a cool Fan.. I love it. and I think at 170mm that is less that 240 mm s so that would fit fine in a custom side window. It would be quiet and lethal to the fingers..LOL.. Here is one in red.


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


anyone know if this fan:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-065-_-Product

will fit in the front of the scout with a litle bit of modding ??

oh and BTW...I remember a pic of someone that make the HD cage smaller (just the two lower end ones)...I want to do that too


It might, but it doesn't push a lot of air, but it is quiet. You would probably have to remove the HDD cage to get it in.


----------



## flipd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*




















I like the concept, but a friend pointed out the color scheme, which was not my taste.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*




















Finally, a board with a color scheme to go along with those ugly baby poop brown Noctua fans.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


It's easy to mistake at first glance, but he meant the A70 Boss, not the H70









EDIT:- Scratch that, I'm an idiot. The Mugen's widest side was 130mm without the fan attached, the A70 is 129mm with both fans (81.2 with one fan+mount). It'll fit vertically with about 10-13mm between the top fan and the 140mm top case exhaust.


Looks like we have some troops that are really on their toes.. Good work Scouts.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Finally, a board with a color scheme to go along with those ugly baby poop brown Noctua fans.










If it unscrews then who cares what color it is NOW>> Just give me an hour with it.. that thing will be modded like crazy.. So much real estate.. I may just change to this board just for the way I could mod it.










This is a 1466 board.. Is this for the Xeon 6 cores or 8 cores.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


If it unscrews then who cares what color it is NOW>> Just give me an hour with it.. that thing will be modded like crazy.. So much real estate.. I may just change to this board just for the way I could mod it.


I was referring to the color of the ram. pci, and pci-e slots and the accessory headers.


----------



## Enigma8750

yea I know.. that's why I need an hour.. I will have to tape off the exposed electonics . Then shoot the baby poop pci at the bottom. Then pull the cover and paint it something that glows.. argggggggggggg..

of course I would have to kill a couple of PCI boards so I don't paint the connectors.. But other than that.. Not a problem..


----------



## Rockr69

index card folded in half. insert into slot, paint!


----------



## Enigma8750

That idea I the Bomb dude.. I love that idear.


----------



## Enigma8750

I would like to Congratulate Papa Smurf for his new Rank of Lt. Colonel. Thanks for the honor and prestige that you have brought to the CMSSC and that honor and knowledge as well as your esprit de corps has been seen and appreciated.. I Lt. Gen Enigma bestow the rank of Lt. Colonel to you. Sir.

Papa Smurf:: Walking owner's Manual


----------



## Rockr69

Congrats on your promotion Papa.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
If it unscrews then who cares what color it is NOW>> Just give me an hour with it.. that thing will be modded like crazy.. So much real estate.. I may just change to this board just for the way I could mod it.










This is a 1466 board.. Is this for the Xeon 6 cores or 8 cores.

I would just fill it up so you didn't have to see the plastic poopy parts. LGA 1155 AKA Sandy Bridge


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Congrats on your promotion Papa.

Dido


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I would like to Congradulate Papa Smurf for his new Rank of Lt. Colonel. Thanks for the honor and presige that you have brought to the CMSSC and that honor and knowledge as well as your esprit de corps has been seen and appreciated.. I Lt. Gen Enigma bestow the rank of Lt. Colonel to you. Sir.

Papa Smurf:: Walking owner's Manual



















Now to figure out how to fit that into a PostBit.









And thank you sir. I'll do my best to live up to the honor.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Here is the Video of The Build that I did... I don't think you have any problems now.

Ok, awesome videos, both of them! Just one problem. They blocked you because of David Lee Roth???? His stuff is all over videos all over the internet!! Sheesh!









Edit: Nice pointy stuff Loid! Always wanted a collection like that. Speaking of that, did you know David Lee Roth is a master swordsman? Saw him at Monsters of Rock in Germany!

Edit two: Ok, 120mm is 4 1/2 inches?? I don't know where you guys shop, everyone always tells me Lowes is less, Wal Mart is less, but I don't see it. Check out this hole saw: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1...atalogId=10053

Edit Three: Hey gang, if it's not leaked out yet, it will be. I'm sick, really sick, I can't hear out of one ear, stuff streaming down the back of my throat. I know, gross, but if I don't answer or get to you for about a week, at least you know why!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Hey everyone check out what I got for a new OC with my new HSF, the Noctua NH D-14
3.5 Hours IntelBurntest max core temp75c

Nice! Now do it with Speccy & watch how it jumps up and down in speed & temp.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Finally, a board with a color scheme to go along with those ugly baby poop brown Noctua fans.










My thoughts exactly!! Congrats on the promotion Papa!!! What's Rod Stewart say? You wear it well.


----------



## mr-Charles

...just thought i'd pop in and say "Hey 2 U all, and my apology for being absent & out "off on the edge for a bit", but let me "perk"
back up and i'll be a pluggin back in for here & thar...







... again, thnx to all of you Scout's as well as other's for all the kind messages
and all from here ..







... { this Scout club IS really a BIG Family to be amungst & a part of....







}

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Mr. Charles.. Welcome to the trenches.. Love ya Man..


----------



## Enigma8750

papa.. I fixed your link.. Now when some one presses your rank it don't go to Jolly swagmans post anymore.. Sorry about that Lt Col. Papa Smurf. You deserve it.. Thanks for your hard work on the Clubs' behalf. Also thank you Mr. Charles for coming home. We missed you.. Time to get on at SEAL project now.

Also Bri.. You need rest man.. You need to sleep for a few days.. just stay in bed and eat soup and just watch episode after episode of how did they make that? on the learning Channel.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Dido









You spelled that wrong its.. Dildo..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thanks Papa Smurf. I believe that too.. your only going to be as fast as the OS itself.
There is a registry Tweek that can be done to turn down a wait state during sevens Window alone screen. YOu change the 2000 to 1000 and it really speeds things up.. I did it on my first install and then I lost the tweek and can;t find it anymore. Boy it sped things up.

Uh, Hkey/LocalMachine/Software/Microsoft/Windows/Boot,,,,,,, that's where it dies in my head. I did it though, have to see if I have a copy. Yeah, this is why I took mine out of Raid 0, well, also no trim, the fact that backups aren't complete unless you backup with copy & paste, having my active games on the second SSD really sped things up.

Enigma!! It's ditto!! I've been watching man made disasters. Peter Weller puts me to sleep! No offence Peter!

Welcome back mr-Charles!! We missed you!! Good night everyone!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

Edit two: Ok, 120mm is 4 1/2 inches?? I don't know where you guys shop, everyone always tells me Lowes is less, Wal Mart is less, but I don't see it. Check out this hole saw: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1...atalogId=10053

I got mine at Menards for $22 or $23, but that was 3 years ago. It was a Vermont American. I had a complete set for 60, 80, 92, and 120 mm fan holes.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
...just thought i'd pop in and say "Hey 2 U all, and my apology for being absent & out "off on the edge for a bit", but let me "perk"
back up and i'll be a pluggin back in for here & thar...







... again, thnx to all of you Scout's as well as other's for all the kind messages
and all from here ..







... { this Scout club IS really a BIG Family to be amungst & a part of....







}

mr-Charles . . .









.

Thanks Charlie for the Solid Review.. We think highly of you too..


----------



## mr-Charles

Enigma8750 said:


> ......*Time to get on at SEAL project now.
> *
> ........you got it; i mean, YES SIR, Gen. E ; Roger on that > > > going over there now to re-read and hopefully place an
> update tonight...if not, then tomorrow, this be the first time i am actually up this late for quite some time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> [ just now gathered up much of the NEW hardware, Changed item's of interest/hardware, and hope all the pic's, for which i have, as well to post for updates and all to bring up-to-date....]
> 
> mr-Charles . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Uh, Hkey/LocalMachine/Software/Microsoft/Windows/Boot,,,,,,, that's where it dies in my head. I did it though, have to see if I have a copy. Yeah, this is why I took mine out of Raid 0, well, also no trim, the fact that backups aren't complete unless you backup with copy & paste, having my active games on the second SSD really sped things up.

Enigma!! It's ditto!! I've been watching man made disasters. Peter Weller puts me to sleep! No offence Peter!

Welcome back mr-Charles!! We missed you!! Good night everyone!

Ive been searching everywhere for this tweak lol
Can you remember what the name of this key you are editing is?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
papa.. I fixed your link.. Now when some one presses your rank it don't go to Jolly swagmans post anymore...

I thought that was some type of joke between you two.


----------



## GoodInk

Ditto that is what I meant. Thanks Bri


----------



## Rockr69

Good to see you're alright Charles. I was hoping to see those parts I sold you and now that you're back, Git 'er Dun!


----------



## linkin93

Okay scouts, how did you guys first get the front fan out, I have tried every screwdriver in under the sun, among some other tools and I only managed to get one screw out. How did you guys do it? It's the only fan that still has 6 month's worth of dust in it


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 
Okay scouts, how did you guys first get the front fan out, I have tried every screwdriver in under the sun, among some other tools and I only managed to get one screw out. How did you guys do it? It's the only fan that still has 6 month's worth of dust in it









I was able to get mine out no prob, but others have had to break them.


----------



## Striker36

mine was a HUGE pita....

i ended up drilling out the one screw i couldn't get out till it was clear of the metal of the case and then took a pair of vice-grips to back it out of the fan


----------



## GoodInk

Thats funny, I just used a srcew driver, a #2 phillips I believe.


----------



## Striker36

http://vimeo.com/16662374


----------



## Pascal1973

Hi guys,
Can anyone tell me if it is possible to put a Rampage 2 Extreme in a scout? 
Cheerz!


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's an ATX mobo so yes. It's the new E-ATX boards that don't fit.


----------



## Pascal1973

Ok, thanx, it has the same dimensions as a P6T7 Supercomputer. I want to cram that in, together with 3 gtx470's... 
I'll post some pics when it's done, if it fits.....


----------



## faintuk

Thought Id Finally post my build


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


It's easy to mistake at first glance, but he meant the A70 Boss, not the H70









Going back over a similar post I made here regarding a Mugen 2, of which the dimensions of the Fan-to-Fan side are pretty similar with the widest orientation of, I don't think you'll clear a vertical mounting without removing the top 140mm or the pulling fan I'm afraid.
You will however have a good 14mm between the exhausting fan and the rear case exhaust if you mount horizontally.
Saying that, you might do better if you can't mount it front to back, by just getting a more powerful push fan only and leave the 140mm exhaust.
How come you can't mount it that way mate?
There's one guy I saw at a quick butchers:- http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s...d.php?t=651320
He has our case, but likely mounted it front to rear aswell, or removed the 140mm on top.

EDIT:- Scratch that, I'm an idiot. The Mugen's widest side was 130mm without the fan attached, the A70 is 129mm with both fans (81.2 with one fan+mount). It'll fit vertically with about 10-13mm between the top fan and the 140mm top case exhaust.


Because the mounting system for the A70 uses AMD's stock mount, which can only fit on in one direction (unless I'm wrong?) It only goes on mounting vertically.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pascal1973*


Ok, thanx, it has the same dimensions as a P6T7 Supercomputer. I want to cram that in, together with 3 gtx470's... 
I'll post some pics when it's done, if it fits.....


I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faintuk* 
Thought Id Finally post my build














































Ohhh thats a purdy Build.. Very nice.. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pascal1973* 
Ok, thanx, it has the same dimensions as a P6T7 Supercomputer. I want to cram that in, together with 3 gtx470's...
I'll post some pics when it's done, if it fits.....

Here is an app that goes with the Google Sketch up.. I love the program but I still cant work it yet.. But the board and the case is here.


----------



## Enigma8750

If some one would take the time to make this a working model and understands google sketch-up I would be so impressed with them that they would get lots of rank and a few medals too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
mine was a HUGE pita....

i ended up drilling out the one screw i couldn't get out till it was clear of the metal of the case and then took a pair of vice-grips to back it out of the fan

I had no problem with mine but I did have to go through quite a few phillips head screw drivers before I found one that worked. #2 I guess.. But once the screws are out pull the fan out the back and not the front. The front will bind on you.

a year or so ago we had a guy actually chisel his out into pieces.. He took pictures.. I wish I could find them.. in the 500s I guess. So long ago but so funny..


----------



## Enigma8750

The General's Picture of the Week is not a computer..

Check it out.. And find humor in it..


----------



## Enigma8750

A Vintage 1968 Storm Scout. oh look at this Classic.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Ive been searching everywhere for this tweak lol
Can you remember what the name of this key you are editing is?

No, but give me a few days / week, I can do a scan for it. My registry has just undegone a deep cleaning so I have to load an old copy then hit it again.









Tip for getting screws out. I find a lot of screws that are put in by a machine are kinda slip screws, the threads aren't stripped, but it's like the last one is, so the screw just spins, if that, when you try to take it out. The trick, insert something thin & flat under the screw head, a tiny screwdriver or a thin stiff piece of metal then while prying up, unscrew the screw.
Remember, lefty loosy, righty tighty, except in some plumbing and some car parts!

No, I didn't have any problems with the screws in the Scout, some seem stuck but after the intital -Snap- they came out fine.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Here is an app that goes with the Google Sketch up.. I love the program but I still cant work it yet.. But the board and the case is here.

Ok, what are you asking? Put this board into a 3D model of the Scout??









BTW, guys, don't believe him, the Scout didn't exist that long ago. Enigma was the first one to do a great mod of it. If you want to see the build log I'm sure I can find it again.

*Edit:* Here I was, thinking the 6xxx models of video cards from ATI, scuse me, AMD were going to better, faster, like the 580 is a fully working Fermi chip. Nooooo, they're acutally slower, less expensive models of graphics cards! HUH!! How does it equate that the next higher model number is a lesser card, fewer transistors, smaller everything?

*Edit 2*: Here are some tips for tweaks in Vista. I've only done the ones for NTFS in Win7. *Warning!!* Always back up your registry before trying any tweaks, put the backup on a seperate drive & if things go wrong, use an emergency boot disk (you did make one, right?) to click on that .reg file to restore your registry.
If you don't know how, go to the first link to see how to back it up.
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...p-restore.html

http://www.theburningsoul.com/my-blo...to-the-maximum

Oh, the Ram one didn't work, maybe because I have a high overclock??

Then there's this, open a text editor, this has to be plain text, no formatting.
Insert this, click Save As, call it clear active Ram or whatever. Right click it, run as administrator, then let it run, it will clear some hung up programs out of Ram, it will not clear anything like what's in your temp file clogging up your ram from your visits to ActiveX or Java or websites running Adobe flv's. You have to either do a disk cleaning, or clean the files manually.

This is the command: %windir%\\system32\
undll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks

*Early morning Edit*: Hole saw 4 1/2" on Amazon.com:
 Amazon.com: Milwaukee 49-56-0233 4-1/2-Inch Ice Hardened Hole Saw: Home Improvement: Reviews, Prices & more

Here's the catch though, it doesn't include the arbor, aka, the thing you put in the drill this one fits my drill:
 Amazon.com: DEWALT DW1803 Heavy Duty 7/16-Inch Shank Quick Change Mandrel (Fits Hole Saws 1-1/4-Inch - 6-Inch): Home Improvement: Reviews, Prices & more

Watch out though, most people only have 3/8" chucks, mine happens to be 1/2". The one I posted from the Home Depot also did not have the Arbor.

There are these:
 Amazon.com: Steelex D2251 Adjustable Circle Cutter: Home Improvement

Note that it does say use with a drill press, Striker uses one of these.
*@ Striker*: Would it work in a normal drill with steady hands??

*Early Edit #2*: I do have one of these though, will it cut the 120mm hole with a dremel attached:
 Amazon.com: Dremel 678-01 Circle Cutter and Straight Edge Guide: Home Improvement


----------



## GoodInk

Bri the new AMD cards are named different. So the 6800's are the new 5700's and the 6900's will be the new 5800's.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
*Early morning Edit*: Hole saw 4 1/2" on Amazon.com: Amazon.com: Milwaukee 49-56-0233 4-1/2-Inch Ice Hardened Hole Saw: Home Improvement: Reviews, Prices & more

Here's the catch though, it doesn't include the arbor, aka, the thing you put in the drill this one fits my drill: Amazon.com: DEWALT DW1803 Heavy Duty 7/16-Inch Shank Quick Change Mandrel (Fits Hole Saws 1-1/4-Inch - 6-Inch): Home Improvement: Reviews, Prices & more

Watch out though, most people only have 3/8" chucks, mine happens to be 1/2". The one I posted from the Home Depot also did not have the Arbor.

There are these: Amazon.com: Steelex D2251 Adjustable Circle Cutter: Home Improvement

Note that it does say use with a drill press, Striker uses one of these.
*@ Striker*: Would it work in a normal drill with steady hands??

*Early Edit #2*: I do have one of these though, will it cut the 120mm hole with a dremel attached: Amazon.com: Dremel 678-01 Circle Cutter and Straight Edge Guide: Home Improvement

personally. i would use the hole saw method. its MUCH easier and even a bit safer. that being said. i cut the hole in my window with one of those adjustable cutters and it worked out ok. but to do it that way you need to cut from both sides to keep it even remotely clean and they are quite a bit harder to handle than a regular hole saw. if the points are even just a little dull they have an awful tendency to bind and do bad things to you or the piece you are working on. i refuse to use one out of a drill press when i can help it.

so yea... if your looking to get new tools, get the hole saw and the shank

edit: and i havent used the Dremel thing at all so i really couldent tell you if that would work or not but i would assume that it would work grate up till the last centimeter or so. but i would still go for the hole saw if you can


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


If some one would take the time to make this a working model and understands google sketch-up I would be so impressed with them that they would get lots of rank and a few medals too.


I have it done, I just didn't have time to find a place to upload it over my lunch break. FYI the picture used for the MB tray on the Scout isn't to scale, the try is. I didn't think the MB was fitting until I put a PSU in it.


----------



## Petey

is it better to.
3x120 radiator-cpu cooler- 1x120 radiator - a split to gpu coolers, with chipset coolers
or
3x120 radiator - cpu cooler - a split with y adpter to gpu cooler, and chipset coolers - 1x120 radiator - back to resivour.
Just trying to come up with build, like you see in all the pictures
been looking at all pictures that people have been submitting, to this site and some of the builds are absolutely insane. They kind of make you look at your current build, and its like, all wrong, all wrong, ALL WRONG. slam your fist on the desk a few times and cry. WHY GOD, WHY ME, THIS HAPPENS ALL THE TIME, WHY DAMN YOU, WHY, WHAAAAA
well anyways in basic is it better to have a 1x120 radiator in the middle of your loop, to help cool or just before return on resivor. 
All help appreciated


----------



## GoodInk

I would say before, but a lot in the WC section say it doesn't matter. One question why are you putting a Y in the loop?


----------



## Bradey

the first one


----------



## imh073p

Ya i wouldn't put that Y in there. I would do something like 3x120>cpu>chipset>1x120>gpu>gpu>res>. You throwing all that in the ol' scout? Post it here if you are XD.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ya i wouldn't put that Y in there. I would do something like 3x120>cpu>chipset>1x120>gpu>gpu>res>. You throwing all that in the ol' scout? Post it here if you are XD.


In agreement here. From two old water coolers, don't use a y.









Edit: Sorry, one old, one young & experienced.







Also, if you go to the W/C thread for advice, be forewarned. There are a lot of people there that have 5 posts to thier names & think they're experts and...... the Scout is whole 'nother ballgame, cooling it is different than other cases.

Edit again: Just to be sure, you may want to make a drawing of what you're planning, then post what parts you want to use, ask us if it looks right, make your purchase and plan after that. W/C'ing can get really expensive, esp if it goes wrong.

@ Striker: Well, I haven't used it on plastic, lexan, plexi, polycarbonate, acrylic or any of that but the Dremel hole cutter leaves a lot to be desired. Like anything that is manufactured rolled up (think garden hose), it's tendency is to return to that state. Any rotary tool, has a tendency to pull in the direction it rotates in. Like with a drill, they call it a walking bit. The Dremel cutter likes to walk too but a much higher speeds!

*@ G.I.* Ok, what I'm reading in Maximum PC is this: The new 6xxx series cards have a transistor count of 1.7 billion, the top 5xxx cards have a count of 2.15billion, they're saying the Architechture is Evergreen from 2009, not Cypress from 2010, so the new cards will be slower than thier 5xxx counterparts even though the one is clocked higher, it's still slower. The only real changes are introduction of 3D and lower price. Oh wait, no neither is faster, the ROP's are all 32 each and the stream processor count is about 1/3 lower. What I don't get is..... Why didn't they just add 3D to the exisiting card set & sell it for more?


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*


anyone want a sample of Scotch blue painters tape?

isn't this stuff what you use to cut out your holes and all.

just "like" them on facebook and they'll send a sample.

http://www.facebook.com/ScotchBlue?v...45435032166512











yay finally received the sample of painters tape









big roll!! thanks scotch!!


----------



## yuugotserved

anyone need thumbscrews?

a bit expensive, but for those who need some

$2 for 10-pack
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch...iteria=BA19498


----------



## Petey

the y just seemed convient, figured if it would look better that way. No its not for a scout. 3x120 rad would be a nightmare. Going from scout to diffrent build, then have to convert the scout over, get it up and running for my brother. So the scout questions may apear time to time. better to do this or do that, sorta thing. Yea like some pusher, I'm getting some newbie hooked, this is the new challenge for the scout. Hey it did a job on me, yea have to report to liquid builds rehab. Yea i'm a addict to pc builds, I'm trying to stick the voltmeter in my arm as we speak.


----------



## BriSleep

Actually that's a great price, check amazon for the same thing.


----------



## PapaSmurf

With the free shipping that is a great price.


----------



## GoodInk

Here you go E

http://cid-7b7d1725e7f3adcd.photos.l...out%20P6T7.skp


----------



## Striker36

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/86...l#post11351548









know some one on OCN that needs a new case? point them that way


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


With the free shipping that is a great price.


D'oh! I always forget I get free shipping on everything Amazon. Makes a big difference.


----------



## Rockr69

Bri is this a better pump for what I was planning?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

*@ G.I.* Ok, what I'm reading in Maximum PC is this: The new 6xxx series cards have a transistor count of 1.7 billion, the top 5xxx cards have a count of 2.15billion, they're saying the Architechture is Evergreen from 2009, not Cypress from 2010, so the new cards will be slower than thier 5xxx counterparts even though the one is clocked higher, it's still slower. The only real changes are introduction of 3D and lower price. Oh wait, no neither is faster, the ROP's are all 32 each and the stream processor count is about 1/3 lower. What I don't get is..... Why didn't they just add 3D to the exisiting card set & sell it for more?


From what I understand AMD is going to try to capture The Bang for the buck clients and the Power thrifty clients.. They are going green but still staying in the game, but just not trying to beat the 480 at this time. Right now they are spending a lot of their R and D Capitol in the all in one CPU/GPU combo on the same chip. For the low end cheaper towers and especially the Notebooks.. They will come back to the enthusiast after the Bulldozer comes in early 2011.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Bri is this a better pump for what I was planning?

Still low head. You're lifting (head) water only 1.4 meters, that's only like 5 ft before it looses power. I PM'ed you a long one, check it out & get back to me. I still don't like the pump in the res idea. Pump dies, you have to replace it and the res. Don't forget I *do* have an extra res.









This is closer for that kind of price: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26772

2.2M, that's what, about 7 ft. Then factor in the hydraulics you're talking about. I can do the calculations if you can feed me the data.









Edit: remember that day you explained fluid dynamics? Well, you have to think that way again. Laminar flow V. Turbulent flow...... you can, but, how do you avoid the second one. What happens after the waterfall Rockr?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
From what I understand AMD is going to try to capture The Bang for the buck clients and the Power thrifty clients.. They are going green but still staying in the game, but just not trying to beat the 480 at this time. Right now they are spending a lot of their R and D Capitol in the all in one CPU/GPU combo on the same chip. For the low end cheaper towers and especially the Notebooks.. They will come back to the enthusiast after the Bulldozer comes in early 2011.

Yeah E. you got it. Both camps are putting a lot of money on the cpu / gpu integrations. SandyBridge, Buldozer, 3D everything! Why is it the notebooks came out with 3D before the desktops? One word: Price








Sure, my 2 480's can whup your any 2 3D AMD chips, but whoa it's gonna cost how much??








Personally I can't stand 3D, it just looks ..... Bumpy to me, but I can see why some users love it.

*Edit*: I'm a shoe in on this case thing! You guys better have something really good to beat what I have!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, what are you asking? Put this board into a 3D model of the Scout??









BTW, guys, don't believe him, the Scout didn't exist that long ago. Enigma was the first one to do a great mod of it. If you want to see the build log I'm sure I can find it again.


I want to have a really good Google Sketch up of a CM Storm Scout so we can learn to play with it in a virtual world. Add boards.. build water Cooling systems to it and maybe come up with some Ideas that we haven't been able to try because the chances of it not working would be higher.. So we could do a Render of the idea and there would be no cost but the time put in on the Sketch up.

I would love to say that I was the first. But the Great One from MNPCtech.com, Bill Owen did the first Scout Mod for the computer expo in California. I saw what he was doing and I tried to outdo him.. Then I started the CMSSC after winning the 5th. Place world wide on the Cooler Master Case Mod Contest.

Bill Owen Having fun with his other build.










Here was the first Scout MOD for ComDEX.










Here is mine that was the second one that was the first OCN build.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah E. you got it. Both camps are putting a lot of money on the cpu / gpu integrations. SandyBridge, Buldozer, 3D everything! Why is it the notebooks came out with 3D before the desktops? One word: Price








Sure, my 2 480's can whup your any 2 3D AMD chips, but whoa it's gonna cost how much??








Personally I can't stand 3D, it just looks ..... Bumpy to me, but I can see why some users love it.

*Edit*: I'm a shoe in on this case thing! You guys better have something really good to beat what I have!

I'm not a Fan of 3D either.. It made its way in JAWS 3D and flopped. its just a new version of an old product.. I am very happy with my 2D Plasma Tv.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *photonmoo* 
I was thinking I could eventually do something like this and add a 240mm rad to the top of the Scout










This was one of my all time favorite mod Ideas from the 200 pages.. Photonmoo's 240 cooling solution for the Storm Scout,


----------



## BriSleep

Yep, Photonmoo was in the top 3 of who did it first. Water cooling a Scout that is.
Bummer that mine failed but I'm helping others lean from my errors.
Ok, sure Bill was the first, but....

Sorry Boss but I have to do it.









Ok, guys, he's very modest, he's very good at what he does, he does it for a lot of people with no expectation of any return of any kind. He won the prize, he started this thread because of it, he has taught hundreds of us to grab the bull by the horns & just do it! The Cooler Master website used to have a link to this thread because of this guys build, still don't know why they took it down!







I've seen a lot of mods for a lot of reasons but when I saw this.... Well, I cried:

http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13335

I mean, look at it, he camo'ed the drives! The internal drives! It has an authentic antenna, did you read the side of the PSU?? Then there's how he did the camo. Did you know he actually used live plants to spray the patterns on??

Nuff said!!


----------



## Petey

yup, a 240 top but its kinda slim under there, If they could of only given about 3-4 more inches. Could remove the handle, and but that would be like taking the scout out of coolermaster. may be extra 5 inches to get a push pull big rad. got a 120 push pull, there now and it took some fighting. have to use 20mm yates to get it to work.


----------



## Petey

Serious detail, serious patients, I would like to get detail oriented with paint like that. But its like I screw it up every time I push the spray nozzle. He should look into airbrushing, seems like he has the skills to get started with that sorta thing.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


This was one of my all time favorite mod Ideas from the 200 pages.. Photonmoo's 240 cooling solution for the Storm Scout,


Wait are you saying he got it to fit? How did he clear the MB with the fans on the inside? Was the rad off set? Did he make that top or just cut the one he had? I was going to try it but thought for sure it wouldn't work unless I off set the rad. Then there was what the heck do I do with the top, so I said OK, I'll just cut the front.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
 I want to have a really good Google Sketch up of a CM Storm Scout so we can learn to play with it in a virtual world. Add boards.. build water Cooling systems to it and maybe come up with some Ideas that we haven't been able to try because the chances of it not working would be higher.. So we could do a Render of the idea and there would be no cost but the time put in on the Sketch up.
​

​
​
So you weren't looking for this?
​


----------



## Enigma8750

GoodInk
Where did you get that .. Did you render that yourself..










As for the rest of my wonderful troops
I am truly at a loss for words from you my friends. All of you. You are being so nice to me lately.. Don't stop.. I love it. I am just wondering wth I Did to deserve this kind of accolades. Thanks.. In a time of my life that has not been so great, you guys have really ministered to me in a way that I never expected. God Bless you all..

Gen. E.


----------



## GoodInk

I took the two mock ups from the links and put them together. More copy and past type stuff, but I don't think the Scout render is spot on. I'm pretty sure that the dementions are correct, but the picture used on the inside of the case is off. I don't know I can mess with it and see if I can rework it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Any more work you do would be much appreciated.. Thanks for what you have done so far...


----------



## Enigma8750

I have some fresh pictures of the case with nothing in it on my build page.. You are more than welcome to use any of those interior shots you would like..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I am just wondering wth I Did to deserve this kind of accolades.


You reap what you sow dear friend. Nuff said.


----------



## hyujmn

Probably because your painted Storm Scout was freakin' amazing.

That and you're just a good guy all around.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You reap what you sow dear friend. Nuff said.


the literary master pretty much covered it.









you have been nothing but helpful to every one with a question and more than nice to every one just poking around and have stayed above the fray in every forum war i have seen your posts in.


----------



## Rockr69

I've been poking around and I do believe we're the largest case thread on this site. Others have had more views, but we have the most pages. YAY FOR US!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow Rocker.. I didn't know that.. God Told David to never count his people.. I feel like that goes for me too.. Thanks guys.. You are all great. And Rocker.. you are really the Michelangelo of Words dude. You say it the way everybody else would love to. But Can't. Thanks to all of you guys.


----------



## Rockr69

He may have said not to count your people, but I don't think he would mind us celebrating the spirit of the success of this thread, giving, and that's what you do.


----------



## Enigma8750

NO.. That would not be a bad thing at all.


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.shwup.com/album/cmssc_productions


----------



## BriSleep

*@ G.I.* Yep, the dimensions are off on the inside. That's why I didn't touch it. I was going to check out the program, read the help file then try to do the adjustments.

However, just had to go out yesterday, felt a little better & when I get my ears back I have to re-build the bathroom cabinet. I ruined my oil based brush at the trailer cause I took a salespersons word that "odorless" paint thinner would work, it says on the label it'll work. My advice, never buy odorless paint thinner. Like I told my Spanish speaking friends: comprar un pollo que no pueden poner huevos. Ruined my oldest, bestest, all time coolest, primer brush!







Oh, where was I, so went out yesterday, had omeletes at iHop for dinner then got new brushes & some groceries. Woke up this morning & can't hear again.









So, I'll try to read the instructions & see if I can adjust the 3D image.

As for this: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post7555263
He didn't do it, he was just thinking, maybe, if he got some help from Cooler Master........








It was an idea of taking the top from a Haf 922 & transplanting it into the Scout. He couldn't get the top & very few of us can afford to ruin a case for an experiment.









Ok, this took a little bit to arrange but this is Photonmoos original water cooler: 









Here is my attempt to do the same thing, with a little different approach, there are two 8" ccfl's in there:









Here is the same case that I then filled with almost the same system, no SSD's & no overclock:








Aka, Mindy's Scout.









@ Enigma: Yeah what Rockr, Striker & the other guys said. You deserve it!







Also, is there a way to make the vids on shwup larger??

@ Rockr: Yep, we've held the title for a long time. When Cooler Master took down the link, we dropped stats for a while & the Haf owners club took over, then there was that sale on the Egg & we surged back up. We still have the record for the most pages.


----------



## Rockr69

Well folks, I just posted my entire system on Craigslist Spokane, Wa. For Sale,Computers and Tech, AMD/ATI Gaming System $1700OBO. If it sells I'll be gone for a while. Don't know how long. "Rockr, why would you do this?" some of you may ask. It's a private crisis in my family and I'm up against the wall. Desperate times call for desperate measures. It took me four years to get the cash to build this system, so you know I must be desperate to part with it. Anyway I'll keep in touch as long as I can.


----------



## Striker36

for Rocker


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 







for Rocker


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Any more work you do would be much appreciated.. Thanks for what you have done so far...

The dimensions of that case are wrong to use it for what you are wanting. The case is about 1" too wide. The over all width is about right on, but the side panels are flat. From what I can tell you can not make the side panel taper to the front in the program. I really don't know what I'm doing in Sketch-up, learning as I go, but I don't think it will be possible to make the correction. I would have to build it from scratch, but that is beyond what I can do. What I can do is fix the textures to be as close as possible, or make a box version with out the plastic on the outside, just the metal frame. At least I think I could pull that off. I would be happy to give it a try, if you could get measurements. I don't think my case would be the best for that anymore, after get bent up in the mail, and the cutting I have done, I know mine is not straight.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 







for Rocker

I will double that.


----------



## Bradey

there is no reason why he can't stay,

but the computer







:


----------



## AuraNova

Just poking in folks, saying hi.









I might be working on a build with my partially empty Scout soon.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
there is no reason why he can't stay,

but the computer







:









I think what he was saying also is, that it's his only PC.


----------



## Striker36

hey rocker. i wanted to post this before the chance you may leave us.


You Tube





i hope every thing works out for the better in your life.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Well folks, I just posted my entire system on Craigslist Spokane, Wa. For Sale,Computers and Tech, AMD/ATI Gaming System $1700OBO. If it sells I'll be gone for a while. Don't know how long. "Rockr, why would you do this?" some of you may ask. It's a private crisis in my family and I'm up against the wall. Desperate times call for desperate measures. It took me four years to get the cash to build this system, so you know I must be desperate to part with it. Anyway I'll keep in touch as long as I can.

You have x2 on your processor on the ad. not quad core.
typo?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
You have x2 on your processor on the ad. not quad core.
typo?

Yeah, it's an X2 that I run unlocked and the price is for the whole system. I've done a lot of mod work to that rig. So, no typo


----------



## Enigma8750

Rocker

will you have a lappy to play with or are you going to be completely unplugged.


----------



## Rockr69

I'll be completely off the grid


----------



## PapaSmurf

Do you have any components at all?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Do you have any components at all?

Nothing I want to mess with. My system is my personal entertainment system. I'm gonna have to get like an 80gig HD to save all my music and pics and docs to, but after that I'm done for a while.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have several 80, 120, and 160 gig drives. If you want one of them they are yours for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I have several 80, 120, and 160 gig drives. If you want one of them they are yours for the cost of shipping.

Thank you. I'll keep that in the front of my brain.


----------



## PapaSmurf

My zip is 61109 and a single drive weighs about 2lbs shipped. Shipping would probably be about $7 -$8 off the top of my head.


----------



## Rockr69

Thanks again, but at my asking price nobody will probably even consider it


----------



## GoodInk

I have 2GBs of OCZ Reaper DDR2 1150 that I don't need. I bet we can put together a system with parts we have laying around that we don't need. Too bad I don't have all my stuff here, I have a 500w PSU and AMD Athlon64x2 AM2 CPU I have no use for.


----------



## GoodInk

Oh and a IED DVD drive, just a reader.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yeah, it's an X2 that I run unlocked and the price is for the whole system. I've done a lot of mod work to that rig. So, no typo

You should advertise the ad as a quad core processor.
If you are selling it with the unlocked 2 cores present in the bios profile


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I have 2GBs of OCZ Reaper DDR2 1150 that I don't need. I bet we can put together a system with parts we have laying around that we don't need. Too bad I don't have all my stuff here, I have a 500w PSU and AMD Athlon64x2 AM2 CPU I have no use for.

Thatd be great man.
I'm sure this thread can put together spare parts for him, if he gets the shipping cost.


----------



## DireLeon2010

https://www.pcdirectsource.com/Item.cfm?ID=2473

Still want to rebuild my old P4 but funds are lacking. Still....I can plan. This is the case it is in now. I'm looking for something that will look like a 'little bro' to my Scout. So far I like the Rosewill Destroyer and the Antec 300 Illusion. Any other ideas? Then again, maybe I'll just try my hand at modding the old one. Don't know if a 6 year old rig is worth the cost of a new case


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
https://www.pcdirectsource.com/Item.cfm?ID=2473

Still want to rebuild my old P4 but funds are lacking. Still....I can plan. This is the case it is in now. I'm looking for something that will look like a 'little bro' to my Scout. So far I like the Rosewill Destroyer and the Antec 300 Illusion. Any other ideas? Then again, maybe I'll just try my hand at modding the old one. Don't know if a 6 year old rig is worth the cost of a new case









Cooler Master has a ''little bro'' to the Scout. The Centurion 5 II. Identical internal layout as the Scout.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Cool. Looks good. It's in the 50ish range. I'll add that to my list.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
Cool. Looks good. It's in the 50ish range. I'll add that to my list.









More like $65 with shipping. And it doesn't have a painted interior so it isn't really that good of a deal.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

More like $65 with shipping. And it doesn't have a painted interior so it isn't really that good of a deal.
That's why I was looking at the Destroyer. NewEgg has a combo. Antec 300 and PSU....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.556572
I hate being broke


----------



## Crucial09

Hey guys here is some cable managment I did to the back side of my sniper.
I'm really please with the wiring by the hard drive and bays.
Behind the motherboard I did the best I could.

Looks a lot better than before. Tell me what you think!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


That's why I was looking at the Destroyer. NewEgg has a combo. Antec 300 and PSU....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.556572 
I hate being broke










Well there's always the The CM 430 Elite


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Hey guys here is some cable managment I did to the back side of my sniper.
I'm really please with the wiring by the hard drive and bays.
Behind the motherboard I did the best I could.

Looks a lot better than before. Tell me what you think!











Looks great, but pics from the other side please!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


That's why I was looking at the Destroyer. NewEgg has a combo. Antec 300 and PSU....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.556572 
I hate being broke










Sorry, the combo deal is no longer available.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Looks great, but pics from the other side please!!


Well my system isn't running because my graphics card fried. So the gpu on the other side.

I'll take pics tho. Be up soon


----------



## Crucial09

Can I cut the bezel on the front intake on the sniper without any effects from it?
It seems useless


----------



## Internets

What size fans fit on the side window? It looks like there is room for 2 fans of a smaller size or space for 1 large 200mm fan. What is the verdict?!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Internets*


What size fans fit on the side window? It looks like there is room for 2 fans of a smaller size or space for 1 large 200mm fan. What is the verdict?!


2 120mms vertical only.

and if you look at the front page you will find the answers to most if not all your questions


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
https://www.pcdirectsource.com/Item.cfm?ID=2473

Still want to rebuild my old P4 but funds are lacking. Still....I can plan. This is the case it is in now. I'm looking for something that will look like a 'little bro' to my Scout. So far I like the Rosewill Destroyer and the Antec 300 Illusion. Any other ideas? Then again, maybe I'll just try my hand at modding the old one. Don't know if a 6 year old rig is worth the cost of a new case









This one looks to be the same as the Destroyer but with a different side panel. I did a build with it and thought for the price it was pretty good. Cons are, no thumb screws, think side panels, loud fans, and short front connectors.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811121096


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay guys. We got a crisis here and we need to do something. Everyone wants to help rocker. The best way to do that is to make sure that he is able to communicate and listen to his jams. So I propose that we all get together and buy him an Ebay lappy with some Axx. Not just a crappy one, but one that he would be able to keep up with us and still enjoy being online. PM me if you would like to be apart of this. It will go in a CMSSC paypal acct. and everyone will have a vote on how the money is spent.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay guys. We got a crisis here and we need to do something. Everyone wants to help rocker. The best way to do that is to make sure that he is able to communicate and listen to his jams. So I propose that we all get together and buy him an Ebay lappy with some Axx. Not just a crappy one, but one that he would be able to keep up with us and still enjoy being online. PM me if you would like to be apart of this. It will go in a CMSSC paypal acct. and everyone will have a vote on how the money is spent.

That's a real nice thing to do E. , but nothing is written in stone just yet. If you guys want to raise the money that's cool and if I need the lappy I certainly wouldn't insult the giving generosity of the club by refusing it. If I don't need it E can keep track of who donated and give the money back to those who want it or we can use it the dough to help others in the club with things they themselves may not be able to get.

I love you guys...ahem...







in a manly bro love kind of way.


----------



## Striker36

You Tube





Enigma. you got a PM


----------



## Enigma8750

We love you too. What would you guys think of having a CMSSC fund for helping our members with things that they need. We could all vote on spending when the need arises.


----------



## Rockr69

You already know my position E. When I'm outta this hole I'll throw in.


----------



## Petey

Dude, Guy Love, is Gay


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Petey* 
Dude, Guy Love, is Gay

Don't be jealous of the Bromance man.


----------



## Petey

Damb it I was trying to help explain guy love. Those two look like there about to get married in a Disney movie. No explosions or gun fire, I dont see the bromance, or the guy love. Its clever gay deception, No Blunts, No 40's don't believe the hype, its a lie, a lie I tell you.


----------



## Enigma8750

LOL// BroMance... LOL


----------



## Kaneda13

Well, got my 64GB RAID 0 SSD boot drive up and going, i can see a small improvement in read speeds, but it's definitely faster in writes. Red is the 64GB RAID, blue is a single 64GB SSD:


----------



## Enigma8750

YEA,, The write did improve by a long shot.


----------



## kev_b

Iâ€™ve long since rid myself of my Scout, 1 became spare parts while another I gave to an elderly neighbor who likes playing with his old WWII flight games. Iâ€™ve since then became more of a Lian-Li fan and Iâ€™am very happy with the 2 I have right now but I became bored out of my mind again so I bought the Scouts little brother, the Gladiator 600 case. 
Seems to me I cannot recall seeing any mods for this case @overclock.net so I get to be the first, I hope. This is going to be a few month project, first make some choice cuts to the case, cut a window for the ugly side, cut the top hole to 5 inches and put the only fan grill I can find from mnpctech.com, maybe some more cuts, not sure yet. I want to go with a blue theme meaning a gigabyte board, deepcool fans, a 140mm in the front and top, a Thermaltake Frio cooler and paint the red bars on the top blue with 120mm deepcool fans. I need to figure out a way to replace the front USB 2.0 with USB 3.0 plugs. Oh and have the entire case powder coated black, inside and out.


----------



## PapaSmurf

kev, be sure to make a build log and post the link to it here so we can all watch the progress. I'm interested in seeing what you can do with one of those.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Iâ€™ve long since rid myself of my Scout, 1 became spare parts while another I gave to an elderly neighbor who likes playing with his old WWII flight games. Iâ€™ve since then became more of a Lian-Li fan and Iâ€™am very happy with the 2 I have right now but I became bored out of my mind again so I bought the Scouts little brother, the Gladiator 600 case. 
Seems to me I cannot recall seeing any mods for this case @overclock.net so I get to be the first, I hope. This is going to be a few month project, first make some choice cuts to the case, cut a window for the ugly side, cut the top hole to 5 inches and put the only fan grill I can find from mnpctech.com, maybe some more cuts, not sure yet. I want to go with a blue theme meaning a gigabyte board, deepcool fans, a 140mm in the front and top, a Thermaltake Frio cooler and paint the red bars on the top blue with 120mm deepcool fans. I need to figure out a way to replace the front USB 2.0 with USB 3.0 plugs. Oh and have the entire case powder coated black, inside and out.


Nice Kev_b. I can't wait to see what you'll come up with. You could have paid $5 more for the Centurion 5 II Black at Newegg and had the window already. Same case, different front bezel.


----------



## DB006

Has anyone here fitted an AMD HD 6870 in their Scout, am buying one in a day or so?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


Has anyone here fitted an AMD HD 6870 in their Scout, am buying one in a day or so?


I can't say anyone has as of yet, but I do remember someone saying they were buying one. So far all my research into the various card manufacturers that are making the 6870 indicates that XFX is the longest one at 10.3 inches. The Scout allows for 10.6, but only the XFX cards are that long AFAIK. Also with the power connectors being on the side and not the end like the 6850 you will have no trouble fitting one in your Scout.

Be sure to post pics, cuz we wanna see too!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Nice Kev_b. I can't wait to see what you'll come up with. You could have paid $5 more for the Centurion 5 II Black at Newegg and had the window already. Same case, different front bezel.


I liked the front of the Gladiator more, I might put the Scout sides on this case anyways.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


kev, be sure to make a build log and post the link to it here so we can all watch the progress. I'm interested in seeing what you can do with one of those.


I am interested too.. please send us a link for your build log.. Thanks General.


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I can't say anyone has as of yet, but I do remember someone saying they were buying one. So far all my research into the various card manufacturers that are making the 6870 indicates that XFX is the longest one at 10.3 inches. The Scout allows for 10.6, but only the XFX cards are that long AFAIK. Also with the power connectors being on the side and not the end like the 6850 you will have no trouble fitting one in your Scout.

Be sure to post pics, cuz we wanna see too!


Ironically, i'm getting the XFX 6870 Black Edition


----------



## rfjunkie

Just thought I would share a link for some computer related vinyl decals that are computer related... You can get them with the etched glass look. I've bought stuff from the guy before.

If you look at some of my pictures in my gallery you will see some of the decals that they sell. ShadowMajik The Store

Edit.... I was looking at some of his stuff.... and you can get a 29 Inch, Tux The Linux Penguin.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I liked the front of the Gladiator more, I might put the Scout sides on this case anyways.


It's funny you should say that, cuz that's exactly the reason I thought you picked the Gladiator.

On a different note, there's been a debate going here about the effectiveness of the H50 in the Scout over a ''megahalem'' type cooler at similar prices and before I go on I want to make clear I'm not trying to start or continue a flame war or call any one poster out on this. I'm just trying to add more info, so that anyone trying to choose between the ''megahalem'' tower coolers or the H50 can make a more educated choice.

To get started this is my setup as tested today.

H50 Rad mounted directly to case wall at rear exhaust location.
CM Excalibur fan mounted to H50 Rad as exhaust pushing through the Rad. out the back. I have this fan set at CPU target 40 degrees, min CPU fan speed at 62.5% in the BIOS
I removed the top 140 mm Stock fan and replaced it with the H50 Corsair 120mm fan as intake. 
I have two 120 mm fans in a push pull arrangement spaced 3.5'' apart in the 5.25'' optical bay as intakes.
Stock red led 140mm intake fan in stock location in front of the HDD bay.
Front intake and top fan grills removed for optimized airflow
Phenom II X2 550 Callisto unlocked to X4 B50 OC'd to 3.6Ghz at 1.34v
6Gb DDR3 1600 at 1.5v
Radeon HD 5870 at stock clocks
Ambient temp 19c (66.2f)
CPU idle temp 26c (78.8)









CPU load @ 100% on 4 cores 39c (102.2f)









Individual results will vary, but this proves at least to me that the H50 can definitely hold it's own in the Scout. The only drawback to me is the CM Hyper 212+ with push/pull can yield very similar results for a fraction of the cost of the H50, but it also costs a fraction of the big megahalems as well.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Just thought I would share a link for some computer related vinyl decals that are computer related... You can get them with the etched glass look. I've bought stuff from the guy before.

If you look at some of my pictures in my gallery you will see some of the decals that they sell. ShadowMajik The Store

Edit.... I was looking at some of his stuff.... and you can get a 29 Inch, Tux The Linux Penguin.


Man I haven't seen you in loooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggg time. What's been going on?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DB006* 
Ironically, i'm getting the XFX 6870 Black Edition









Great minds, huh? I'm an extreme XFX fanboy


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Just thought I would share a link for some computer related vinyl decals that are computer related... You can get them with the etched glass look. I've bought stuff from the guy before.

If you look at some of my pictures in my gallery you will see some of the decals that they sell. ShadowMajik The Store

Edit.... I was looking at some of his stuff.... and you can get a 29 Inch, Tux The Linux Penguin.

Nice. My fav was the Commodore logo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Individual results will vary, but this proves at least to me that the H50 can definitely hold it's own in the Scout. The only drawback to me is the CM Hyper 212+ with push/pull can yield very similar results for a fraction of the cost of the H50, but it also costs a fraction of the big megahalems as well.

Depends on the cpu. It might be a good choice for a Socket 775 C2D, an AMD dual core, or an i3, but throw an i7 Quad Core S1366 at it and try to OC and it will more than likely fall flat on it's face. That's where the Megahalems really shows it's muscle.


----------



## Bradey

i don't believe so


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It's funny you should say that, cuz that's exactly the reason I thought you picked the Gladiator.


Rockr69, I did an experiment with my Lian-Li PC-50R, I found less fans is just as good as more fans, I had 2 intake fans in the front and removed them to see what change I had in my temps, there was no change and Iâ€™ve had many cpu coolers in this case from the H50, CH-70, both push pull, the Coolermaster V-6 GT, Thermaltake Frio (best temps by 2 to 3 degrees because of the 8mm heat pipes).
I think as long as thereâ€™s good air flow thru the front a push pull cpu cooler draws enough air into the case as will the exhaust fans, 2/ 140mm top fans and a 120mm rear case fans are the only case fanes I have going on the PC-50R case, the plus for me is a lot less noise, I have to put my ear to the case to tell if the fans are running.
My other Lian-Li, PC-8FIB I have more case fans running, 2 140mm Deepcool (1200 rpm) fans in the front as well as 1 140mm on the top and a 120mm (1500 rpm) on the rear, 2 Deepcool 120mm fans on the Thermaltake Frio. I am going to use this same set up on my Gladiator case with the optical drive at the bottom of the drive cage so that the Frio push pull can draw in plenty of cool air thru the front grill, Iâ€™m also going to remove the foam from the slot covers because I have a filter that will fit the front of the drive bay and will be easier to clean. Going to get the case powder coated next week after a little more trimming where I made some cuts.


----------



## PapaSmurf

As a follow up to kev_b's post, EHume has a thread where he only has two case fans installed, but both unplugged. It shows how much air moves through a system using just the PushPull fans from the heatsink.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Depends on the cpu. It might be a good choice for a Socket 775 C2D, an AMD dual core, or an i3, but throw an i7 Quad Core S1366 at it and try to OC and it will more than likely fall flat on it's face. That's where the Megahalems really shows it's muscle.

I agree, the Mega really shines once you start really pushing the limits. The H50 does a great job but can't be push quite as hard as the Mega. On an i5 750 running 3.8Ghz they will be about the same, but once you bump that up to 4.0GHz the Mega will pull away.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Man I haven't seen you in loooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggg time. What's been going on?

Just been working a lot and I've been working on other projects... Helping my dad with one of his projects when I can too. Here is a peek of what he has been working on...

I still have my build in my Scout case. Its been running since I built it.... (Had to do a re-install last week... Lost my C drive in it.)

Edit- Picked up a new Nikon D3000 DSLR the other day too and have been playing with it too.... Thats what I too the pictures of the car with. Still learning how to use all the features on it. Its an entry level DSLR, but really seems to work nice with all the settings on auto.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Depends on the cpu. It might be a good choice for a Socket 775 C2D, an AMD dual core, or an i3, but throw an i7 Quad Core S1366 at it and try to OC and it will more than likely fall flat on it's face. That's where the Megahalems really shows it's muscle.

Ya know I gotta say this and if E wants to throw me out on my face, then so be it, but I find you to be mostly negative, even though you offered to help me out in my time of need. I appreciate that. I really do, but you strike me as a step over a dollar to save a nickel kind of guy. It seems to me that every time I offer information that I've spent time researching and testing and checking my facts before posting and then stating that I may in fact be wrong and this is only my opinion, you come shooting in and stomp on everything I have to say. I feel like I'm trying to argue with my wife.

I'll tell you what. You get yourself a Scout and not that Elite 330 you've got, which is a great budget case, and megahalem with an i7 quad core OC'd to 3.6Ghz and post your individual results of your personal experience with screen shots like I have done instead of posting some conjecture you inferred from whatever articles you may have read and I'll give you kudo's. Until then try and be a little more open to what is right in front of your face. Dollar for for dollar, the H50 is a great cooler for the Scout. It may not beat out the megahalems in an air only optimized situation, but for most of us poor, broke souls it's an awesome small footprint, non motherboard stressing, megahalem competing CPU cooling solution without going full on water in a case never designed to support such hardware.

Smell the glove Papa, smell the glove!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Just been working a lot and I've been working on other projects... Helping my dad with one of his projects when I can too. Here is a peek of what he has been working on...

I still have my build in my Scout case. Its been running since I built it.... (Had to do a re-install last week... Lost my C drive in it.)

Edit- Picked up a new Nikon D3000 DSLR the other day too and have been playing with it too.... Thats what I too the pictures of the car with. Still learning how to use all the features on it. Its an entry level DSLR, but really seems to work nice with all the settings on auto.

I'm a Ford man rf, but that's some tasty looking Chevy Stovebolt Iron there. I'm only guessing, '53-'54??


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I'm a Ford man rf, but that's some tasty looking Chevy Stovebolt Iron there. I'm only guessing, '53-'54??

older... its a 49.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
older... its a 49.

NICE!!! Apparently '49 was very good year!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Ya know I gotta say this and if E wants to throw me out on my face, then so be it, but I find you to be mostly negative, even though you offered to help me out in my time of need. I appreciate that. I really do, but you strike me as a step over a dollar to save a nickel kind of guy. It seems to me that every time I offer information that I've spent time researching and testing and checking my facts before posting and then stating that I may in fact be wrong and this is only my opinion, you come shooting in and stomp on everything I have to say. I feel like I'm trying to argue with my wife.

I'll tell you what. You get yourself a Scout and not that Elite 330 you've got, which is a great budget case, and megahalem with an i7 quad core OC'd to 3.6Ghz and post your individual results of your personal experience with screen shots like I have done instead of posting some conjecture you inferred from whatever articles you may have read and I'll give you kudo's. Until then try and be a little more open to what is right in front of your face. Dollar for for dollar, the H50 is a great cooler for the Scout. It may not beat out the megahalems in an air only optimized situation, but for most of us poor, broke souls it's an awesome small footprint, non motherboard stressing, megahalem competing CPU cooling solution without going full on water in a case never designed to support such hardware.

Smell the glove Papa, smell the glove!

If I could afford it I would. But just because I don't own one doesn't mean that I haven;t worked with them. But whatever. I post the truth and most of the time it is positive, but I refuse to give people the response they want instead of the response they need. If that goes contrary to what you think and believe then so be it. It's obvious I'm not wanted or appreciated here so adios.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaneda13* 
Well, got my 64GB RAID 0 SSD boot drive up and going, i can see a small improvement in read speeds, but it's definitely faster in writes. Red is the 64GB RAID, blue is a single 64GB SSD:


What did you use for the test?? What about file transfer rates & real world data rates, like 1mb 8mb, like that? Also, why is it all uncached? What about Cached data? Are you going to do it in a month, then two, then three to see if there's degredation?














Don't writes always improve in Raid 0 because the work is traded off like with multi-cpu or gpu setups?
What puzzles me most is my sequentials were: 349.75 Read, 168.68 Write.
Yet your 4k & 4-64k's were wicked fast!

*@ kev_b*: Hi Kev!!!







Can't wait to see what you make of that setup!

*@ Rockr*: Thanks for doing the testing! I still can't see the megahelam <sp > side of things, just the weight difference is enough for me to stay with an H50. Oh, Marsha did Mindy's hair, have to take a pic to post! I know you liked the color streaks before, you gotta see it now!!









Ok on those computer decals. What am I not seeing & why? The all look like a white logo on a grey backround or the other way 'round to me??

On the fan issue, negative pressure and all that stuff: Ok, those who were here may remember. I had my Haf set-up with 4 120mm Zalman fans on the side & the two on the top that pull air through the rad, into the case. The fan on the back hole was weak & the one in front was the stock Cooler Master 230x 200, esssentially a 200mm fan.

The pressure issue: It was positive for sure, the Haf has these little louvers on the side panel at the front, pointing down. There was always air blowing out of there, the vent holes in the optical drives, the holes around the card reader & the one bay that only has a screen covering it. The back fan seemed pretty nulled out, put a tissue behind it, nothing, you have to take the cover off in to do the front test, voiding everything.

The noise issue: This is why I changed, the noise of 6 - 120mm Zalmans was in the range of hearing that I have a problem with & it didn't take long to get on my nerves!







BAD!







< yeah, like him, I didn't want to compute, for the first time since 1984!!









So, I also didn't like the idea that my entire case was blue themed. Blue 12" CCFL's, Blue tubing, Blue LED's, Blue paint on the front grills. BLUE, ok? One problem. The Haf 932 comes with a Red LED fan in front & this was one time that the Blue & Red didn't make Purple!

Not long & I ordered the 2 - 200mm Blue LED fans, 2 GT 1850's for the rad, Blue LED's to put behind the res. The only thing in there that isn't blue is the LED's that light up the pump, they're white, it looks good that way.







So, being the avid, er... Rabid, tester that I am. I took copious amounts of notes on how everything was running and all the temps with all the programs that I could find (free ones anyway).

New stuff came in, the 4-120's on the side became the 200mm 750rpm Blue one that's there now, the front also was replaced with one of those. Cooler Master sells a Haf 932 like this now, it's called the Blue Haf 932!







Sheesh! How long did that take?? Also, did the replacing of the back fan with the stronger quieter Noctua.

Interesting enough. With one motor running instead of 4, the noise went wayyyyyyyy down. Checked the temps. The Cpu went from running around 34c at idle to what it is now, 26-28c, the gpu (the one Rockr has also dropped around 6c. I see it like this, first, 1 motor runs cooler than 4, then, the air is no longer being forced through the grills, it's pulled by the front & side fans which is the main draw, but there's the air that's brought along for the ride that comes through the now open grills. I have the side panel off that's on the side without the fan right now. Temps increase about 4c when I do this, put it back & they drop, messes up the air flow I guess.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Nice. My fav was the Commodore logo.

Depends on the cpu. It might be a good choice for a Socket 775 C2D, an AMD dual core, or an i3, but throw an i7 Quad Core S1366 at it and try to OC and it will more than likely fall flat on it's face. That's where the Megahalems really shows it's muscle.

Agree with the LOGO.. I loved my Commodore 128. The salesman told me when I bought that I would NEVER need that much internal memory..









on the Data for the i7 and the Megahalem dominance of the water cooling of the H-50. While I know the M.H. is a wonderful air cooling solution, I find it hard to believe that the H-50 long term cooling was less than the air cooled ... but I could be wrong.. Wow.. I can't believe that I actually just disagreed with Papa Smurf. I am in shock..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Just been working a lot and I've been working on other projects... Helping my dad with one of his projects when I can too. Here is a peek of what he has been working on...

I still have my build in my Scout case. Its been running since I built it.... (Had to do a re-install last week... Lost my C drive in it.)

Edit- Picked up a new Nikon D3000 DSLR the other day too and have been playing with it too.... Thats what I too the pictures of the car with. Still learning how to use all the features on it. Its an entry level DSLR, but really seems to work nice with all the settings on auto.

What is that? A 52 chevy or older.. It looks so choice.. Good Idea to put the Power stearing in too. Love the Gauge package.. I know you don't have the same rear end or tranny. PRobably a 350 block with auto and a ford 9 inch rearend. dual caliper breaks and of course tuck and roll interior..


----------



## Enigma8750

*Life is good.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Question.. Is this Stevie Ray Vahns Guitar?










Who left this Ovation acoustic on my bed?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Do you think that this is probably bad for the varnish on the back of the guitar?










Could this actually hinder you from practice?









Love means never to have to say that you want your guitar back.










I was going to post some hot pictures of my girlfriend and my guitars, but I was afraid it would get my wife mad.

Do you think that she is cold...?










Is this a Paul Reed Smith?










Could you really be a part of this band?










Do you think that Pink guitars are overrated..


----------



## AuraNova

There's a guitar in those pictures??? /lolz


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. thats all I see is the guitars.. What else would there be?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
There's a guitar in those pictures??? /lolz

Hi Aura, Izzy!! Good to see you around again. Where have you been, what you been up to girl??








Sorry, I didn't see the guitar either!

Picture #1: The Stone wall, the color of the carpet looks a lot like ours & it's in kinda rectangles, if it's stick on it would be horrible.









Picture #2: Stack of books on the nightstand & she hasn't made her bed!!

Picture #3: The tiles look like Travertine, sealed, laid out on the diagonal, lot of cuts to do that! Then, the step, the tile on the face is that really cool painted & glazed stuff.









Picture #4: The wall is almost the same color as the bottom of our living room. Love the ocean painting but it's a cheap print. That bedspread & pillow case would be hard to keep clean, esp with 2 mini Dachshunds!









Picture #5: Crack between the ledge & the wall, there's rust running down the crack, that means that nice galvanized sheeting there is probably falling apart.









Picture #6: Never enlarge your face that much without some proper PhotoShop skills!!









Picture #7: Would really love that vegetation in our yard but I bet there's a ton of bugs. We lived the last 10 years with tiny black ants swarming the trailer! LOL!! Besides, we live in a desert, the water bill would be huge!









Picutre #8: Done greasepaint like that before, very hard to get out of your pores.









Picture #9: Is that a Teak wall?? Probably not, just stained pine paneling!


----------



## Enigma8750

Love your answer's Bri.. I tried my best to see what the Hell you were talking about until I looked on the 4th pass. Now I understand all of it. ONe thing is true. YOu have been working on that new house way too long.. And about the messy bed and the book. I don't think she is through with that bed yet. At least she doesn't look too tired and no. I agree. That is not Teak. Teak doesn't have those imperfections in them.


----------



## YoursTruly

Lol, having a forum party tonight eh? Well, I finally got around to putting my pictures on photobucket!

Granted its nothing to rave about, but this is my very first computer build, so I'm still pretty jazzed about it! If it wasn't for K-10's brilliant little wire managment guide, it would probably be an ugly mess of haphazardly strewn cables.

notes of interest:
I used the tecnofront airbox, and I probably should have just stuck to smaller shrouds, but for now this is what I've got. I don't have room to throw a 25mm shroud of the pull fan unless I want the radiator to be attacked by the top 140mm fan. fans used are Corsair supplied fan for pull, and supplied red LED case fan for push. I have a blue LED R4 I'm going to put in its place when I get around to swapping my front 140mm to a blue LED 140, and adding an extra 140 in my 5.25" bay to help feed air. I figure with the unused cables from the PSU's pony tail in the 3.5" rack, intake air is limited, so an extra fan in front would be a decent plan. I'm curious to know how much the top 140mm fan sucks air away from the cpu cooling unit since their in such close proximity.

As you can see I have a Gigabyte 6850 which I bought today! One reason I went for this over the 6870, is because out of the XFX 750w's pony tail, is 2x 6/8 pin cables, and I didn't like the idea of running 4 cables to GPU's, since it will clutter up the case's reasonably clean wire managment. So when I go crossfire, this will remove one of the two unused cables from cluttering the 3.5" rack area.

Once I get my G.skills ECO 4gb 1600 (already ordered!) I'll just have to figure out which 21"-22" monitor and Wireless N card to get.

Anyway, I'm tired and ramble to much as it is, so here it is!








If you want to see the step by step, then here's my album: (start on page 3 and work your way back)
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v7...cpZZ1QQtppZZ16

The gang's all here! (at the time I didn't have my GPU and my RAM)









Shiny and new!









(wire managment)


----------



## well

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

A Vintage 1968 Storm Scout. oh look at this Classic.











very nice!







thx!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
What did you use for the test?? What about file transfer rates & real world data rates, like 1mb 8mb, like that? Also, why is it all uncached? What about Cached data? Are you going to do it in a month, then two, then three to see if there's degredation?














Don't writes always improve in Raid 0 because the work is traded off like with multi-cpu or gpu setups?
What puzzles me most is my sequentials were: 349.75 Read, 168.68 Write.
Yet your 4k & 4-64k's were wicked fast!

I used a program called xbench, made for OSX. Since that's what i'm running, that's the program i used. Theres a program called geekbench that does direct cross platform comparisons (windows/osx/lunix/etc). if you want a direct head to head comparison, download that and i'll run it too and you can compare. xbench is setup to test worse-case performance, hence everything being uncached. yes, writes will always improved at RAID 0 it only writes every other bit to each drive, it's technically it's writing 2 bits at the same time, hence almost twice the speed. I set my block up at 16K, since that's as small as you can get in OSX.


----------



## Kaneda13

Oops, looks like i was wrong, they removed the drive test from geekbench a while back... well, i'll see if i can find another cross platform drive test. anyway, here's my resutls from geek bench if you want to check it out:


----------



## Kaneda13

OK, now i'm just bored and am trying out a bunch of different benchmark programs, is this something more like what you where looking for?


----------



## kev_b

Interesting discovery this morning, I was sitting here thinking what I can do about the foam filter behind the bay covers. I remember what a pain they are to clean and the whole time Iâ€™m starring right at the solution looking at my Lian-Li case, the Lian-Li bay covers use a filter that doesnâ€™t restrict air one bit and cleans easily under tap water. I took an extra bay cover and removed the filter to see if it fit the Gladiator/Scout bay covers and it fits perfectly and holds securely. I also found the CM foam seriously restricts the air flow, I have to blow very hard thru the foam to feel any air passing thru, the Lian-Li almost no effort to feel the air passing thru, the bottom fan I plan on using a Lian-Li 140mm fan filter, it should be pretty easy to fit it to the case.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Interesting discovery this morning, I was sitting here thinking what I can do about the foam filter behind the bay covers. I remember what a pain they are to clean and the whole time I'm starring right at the solution looking at my Lian-Li case, the Lian-Li bay covers use a filter that doesn't restrict air one bit and cleans easily under tap water. I took an extra bay cover and removed the filter to see if it fit the Gladiator/Scout bay covers and it fits perfectly and holds securely. I also found the CM foam seriously restricts the air flow, I have to blow very hard thru the foam to feel any air passing thru, the Lian-Li almost no effort to feel the air passing thru, the bottom fan I plan on using a Lian-Li 140mm fan filter, it should be pretty easy to fit it to the case.

Nice find kev +rep. The only other question is where to get them cuz I hate cleaning my filters


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys are people using 5870's in this case? Does it require any modding??

Thanks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Hey guys are people using 5870's in this case? Does it require any modding??

Thanks

By the look of your board you should be able to get it in with no mod. I'm using a 5870 with my board an the end sticks into the optical drive bay by about a 1/2 inch.


----------



## GoodInk

Oh, I'm pissed, I just spent about $100 at Performance PC, because I got a great deal from newegg on a GPU, now the order from newegg won't got through, and they can't do anything until tomorrow. If the prices changes I'm going to raise hell.
Well here is the list of stuff I bought, I hope

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25387









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28589









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24502









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=29390









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24749









http://www.xsfans.com/index.php?main...roducts_id=539









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814131377


----------



## K10

newegg is really friendly. you shouldn't worry


----------



## GoodInk

Unless its Sunday, then they can't do crap, lol.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaneda13* 
OK, now i'm just bored and am trying out a bunch of different benchmark programs, is this something more like what you where looking for?










Yeah, that's the one!! Thanks a bunch! BTW mine aren't in Raid 0 anymore, didn't see the worth of it, wanted a speedier setup for my games, other stuff. Don't worry about rambling on this thread! I'm pretty sure I hold the record for that!









See, one thing I try to tell these new folks is read the stuff in the sig box, you might see something great, or at least something helpfull. I did not see that you were running OSX!







How are you doing it & how is it working out? Are you running the latest update & do you have to pay for the sub-versions? Hackintosh, Emulator, something else?? I went from the mainframes & briefcase (read as suitcase) computers in the army to the original 9" black & white screen 20 minute boot time MacSE, still have it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
newegg is really friendly. you shouldn't worry

The Chicken Man is right they're very good with thier customers. Oooh sorry K10, Chicken guy, no, Chicken Surfer, no, Chicken Eater. Right?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
The Chicken Man is right they're very good with thier customers. Oooh sorry K10, Chicken guy, no, Chicken Surfer, no, Chicken Eater. Right?









It was chickeneaterguy but some people just kept referring to me as chicken...so yeah, not anymore.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
By the look of your board you should be able to get it in with no mod. I'm using a 5870 with my board an the end sticks into the optical drive bay by about a 1/2 inch.









Sweet thanks!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
It was chickeneaterguy but some people just kept referring to me as chicken...so yeah, not anymore.

Heh Heh!
Just hassling you K10, nothing serious.









Oh! Everyone, I got my free blue tape yesterday!


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Heh Heh!
Just hassling you K10, nothing serious.









Oh! Everyone, I got my free blue tape yesterday!

cool, I still didn't get mine.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Heh Heh!
Just hassling you K10, nothing serious.









Oh! Everyone, I got my free blue tape yesterday!

Wow! I got mine yesterday as well.


----------



## BriSleep

Aha! Western district distribution. K10, yours will probably be on a plane & get to you within a week. Everything takes longer to get to the islands & Alaska.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Interesting discovery this morning, I was sitting here thinking what I can do about the foam filter behind the bay covers. I remember what a pain they are to clean and the whole time Iâ€™m starring right at the solution looking at my Lian-Li case, the Lian-Li bay covers use a filter that doesnâ€™t restrict air one bit and cleans easily under tap water. I took an extra bay cover and removed the filter to see if it fit the Gladiator/Scout bay covers and it fits perfectly and holds securely. I also found the CM foam seriously restricts the air flow, I have to blow very hard thru the foam to feel any air passing thru, the Lian-Li almost no effort to feel the air passing thru, the bottom fan I plan on using a Lian-Li 140mm fan filter, it should be pretty easy to fit it to the case.

That looks a lot like fiberglass screen that you buy at lowes. They have like 6 or 7 varieties. I wonder if you could use that stuff for a dust shield?


----------



## Enigma8750

I'm still looking for a good place to get that Green tape that Mnpctek.com uses.. All I can find is the 1 and a half and the 2 inch. Striker.. Where did you get yours.?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I'm still looking for a good place to get that Green tape that Mnpctek.com uses.. All I can find is the 1 and a half and the 2 inch.


http://www.goferauto.com/paint-shop-...g-tape-3m.html








we use this stuff at work. its WONDERFUL. but we get ours from a local auto parts/paintshop. though i have no idea of the price.


----------



## Enigma8750

says the 3 inch is special order and is 12.99 a roll.. Not bad really for quality.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
says the 3 inch is special order and is 12.99 a roll.. Not bad really for quality.

2 inch is MORE than adequate for 99% of jobs that need coverage.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ohh. okay.. I could deal with the 2 inch but the 1 inch is just not fat enough unless you use paper to mask.


----------



## Striker36

your right lol we have a couple rolls of that at work that never get used. the one inch is just too small for most things and the 3 is too big. the 2 is just right when you combine it with the 1/2 inch. with that combination and some paper you can paint ANY THING.

that window i made you was covered in 2 inch just as a reference


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay. Good reference. That stuff was extraordinary..










ohh Rockr. What did you think of the Guitar Montage of yesterday evening.. Nice huh. That thread went on for 186 pages. I was very impressed.


----------



## darevalo

hi friends, today i got CM storm scout, its a really good case but i have a problem (dont know what to do)

the 4 usb on the top dont work!

what do i have to do for make them work?

help me please


----------



## Bradey

did you plug in the 2 cables to usb headers on the mobo?


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Oh, I'm pissed, I just spent about $100 at Performance PC, because I got a great deal from newegg on a GPU, now the order from newegg won't got through, and they can't do anything until tomorrow. If the prices changes I'm going to raise hell.
Well here is the list of stuff I bought, I hope

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25387









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28589









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24502









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=29390









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24749









http://www.xsfans.com/index.php?main...roducts_id=539









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814131377









Please post pictures with the NZXT sleeved led in your scout! I'm really interested in purchasing some and really want to see how it looks!

Thanks!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Okay. Good reference. That stuff was extraordinary..

ohh Rockr. What did you think of the Guitar Montage of yesterday evening.. Nice huh. That thread went on for 186 pages. I was very impressed.


There were guitars?


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. What else was there. All I saw was guitars...


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, that's the one!! Thanks a bunch! BTW mine aren't in Raid 0 anymore, didn't see the worth of it, wanted a speedier setup for my games, other stuff. Don't worry about rambling on this thread! I'm pretty sure I hold the record for that!









See, one thing I try to tell these new folks is read the stuff in the sig box, you might see something great, or at least something helpfull. I did not see that you were running OSX!







How are you doing it & how is it working out? Are you running the latest update & do you have to pay for the sub-versions? Hackintosh, Emulator, something else?? I went from the mainframes & briefcase (read as suitcase) computers in the army to the original 9" black & white screen 20 minute boot time MacSE, still have it.









It runs great. I was in PC IT for about 7 years, never really got into MAC at all. Then i met my wife who was all MAC (per brother is a MAC programmer), and over the first couple of years we where together, i was converted. There are several websites with lists of "known compatible" hardware, so if you do your shopping right, it works great. I installed right off of the retail install disc (that was only $29.99 btw), and have done all but the latest update. We have several "real" MACs in the house too, as my wife is a school teacher, so we get a hell of a deal on the retired macs from school (most recently we got a MAC Book core duo for $200). I started out in programming (as400, fortran, visbual c++, etc etc), but ended up in IT. I'm an automotive mechanic now for MINI USA...how did i make that jump??? Anyway, runs great and I love it. As far as your MacSE, I have an original Mac Classic in the basement...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skwannabe* 
Please post pictures with the NZXT sleeved led in your scout! I'm really interested in purchasing some and really want to see how it looks!

Thanks!

I will, I got the 2 meters cable, that comes out to 6 1/2 feet of LED's


----------



## Enigma8750

*About the Mac..* I love the old ones. I just got rid of my last one of 13 years service. It did my billing for my Business it was the MAC II with the 512 Ram and lots of accounting and drawing programs. If you would like the old software, I could work out a trade with you.

*On the LED lights in the case*. I went to Advance Auto Parts and bought the 16 inch LED waterproof stick strip in Red. Really bright and no warm up time and no fading.. just low wattage 12 volt to light up the floor board of a car, but mine was for lighting up the inside of a case. I used two in this build. One up and one down but the lighting is very bright. Have a look.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*About the Mac..* I love the old ones. I just got rid of my last one of 13 years service. It did my billing for my Business it was the MAC II with the 512 Ram and lots of accounting and drawing programs. It you would like them I could work out a trade with you.

*On the LED lights in the case*. I went to Advance Auto Parts and bought the 16 inch LED waterproof stick strip in Red. Really bright and no warm up time and no fading.. just low voltage 12 volt to light up the floor board of a car, but mine was for lighting up the inside of a case. I used two in this build. One up and one down but the lighting is very bright. Have a look.











What was the cost and do they have any smaller sizes?


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea... They were about 19 dollars a strip and you can cut them to fit to any size. There are cut off points on every one so you can cut it with scissors and no rewireing required. They are not cheap but you get what you pay for and they did have smaller sizes. And some in blue white red purple and Green.


----------



## Mongol

Happy Monday gents. I've been a little preocc'd with the worst case of strep throat a throat could possibly be strepped, and all of my projects were sidelined. (and to make matters worse, I feel as if I'm relapsing.)

Well, I started sanding off the black paint on both side panels of the scout, the plastic fascia, and removed the metal 'mesh' fan covers. I'm probably going to leave the interior black, as well as the filter screens, with the rest going flat red.

I'll have pics posted as I progress. Also, I'll have a couple pics of the Fisher Koronette bar/stereo up when I get home...any info you (Bri) may have on it as far as a good restorer goes would be rad. I may just sell it tbqh.

Also, I'm still (reading back) a bit perturbed about the H50/70 hate. i7 @ 4ghz (3.990 or 190*21/HT on/turbo off/2:8/1.27vcore @ vdroop enabled) @ 65c under load with R4's in p/p in an 800D. I've since returned it to stock when a strange board issue reared it's head. (seemed as if my e770 started pumping voltage into its pcie lanes...idle 580's shot up to 65c for no apparent reason...my guess, I probably had %/v configured incorrectly somewhere. Strange though, I had that OC stable under prime for 2 hrs, and it ran on without issue for almost 10 days, then BAM! I rly need to find a stable bios template for this mobo.

Other than that, cheers!


----------



## Rockr69

the last light I bought was this and it works great. And since I haven't gotten even one bite on my system and seem to be stuck with it, oh darn, I want to get another. I can't hook it up to my led switch cuz it doesn't supply enough voltage, but it does look great!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Happy Monday gents. I've been a little preocc'd with the worst case of strep throat a throat could possibly be strepped, and all of my projects were sidelined. (and to make matters worse, I feel as if I'm relapsing.)


My sympathies my friend. I hope you get to feeling better. Strep is a b***h.

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Also, I'm still (reading back) a bit perturbed about the H50/70 hate.


Well I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one. It wasn't the hatin that got to me, everybody is entitled to whatever they want to feel, the problem I had was that when a, he who will not be named, poster chimed in, the tone was that of superior knowledge and everyone else was wrong no matter the proof being provided.

Other than that CHEERS right back at you!


----------



## Mongol

Indeed.

I mean, it may not be as effective as a heatkiller, or other open loop wc solution, but it's great, and doesn't cause excessive board flexing like some of those beastly (500g and up) air coolers.

I mean, I was practically on par cooling-wise with that V-10 monstrosity. Well, to each their own, but I'm content until I go completely underwater...$$$ getting a little sparse. ($120/block for 580's, $80 HK, $130 NB, a 360 + a 240 + res + pump + compression fittings + tubing + etc etc etc = OUCH)


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Indeed.

I mean, it may not be as effective as a heatkiller, or other open loop wc solution, but it's great, and doesn't cause excessive board flexing like some of those beastly (500g and up) air coolers.

I mean, I was practically on par cooling-wise with that V-10 monstrosity. Well, to each their own, but I'm content until I go completely underwater...$$$ getting a little sparse. ($120/block for 580's, $80 HK, $130 NB, a 360 + a 240 + res + pump + compression fittings + tubing + etc etc etc = OUCH)


Are you saying my 750g megahalems will bend my mobo?
Should I brace it to the top fan by a wire so some weight is taken off it?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Indeed.

I mean, it may not be as effective as a heatkiller, or other open loop wc solution, but it's great, and doesn't cause excessive board flexing like some of those beastly (500g and up) air coolers.

I mean, I was practically on par cooling-wise with that V-10 monstrosity. Well, to each their own, but I'm content until I go completely underwater...$$$ getting a little sparse. ($120/block for 580's, $80 HK, $130 NB, a 360 + a 240 + res + pump + compression fittings + tubing + etc etc etc = OUCH)


I hear ya. I decided I wanted to swimming as well and I'm up to $404 with just the cpu block, the vga block, fittings, pump and res in a wish list. That doesn't include the tubing because I want to do something different and use copper tubing for an industrial machine look. Ultimate cooling is not my goal. I want it to look kewl







and if I can stay within my H50 temps with all the elbows and bends I'll have to do, then I'll be happy; but sheesh, the cost! I could build a whole tower for that much coin.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Are you saying my 750g megahalems will bend my mobo?
Should I brace it to the top fan by a wire so some weight is taken off it?


If you have a good backplate you shouldn't worry much about it.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If you have a good backplate you shouldn't worry much about it.


It comes with this back plate
{


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


It comes with this back plate
{










That's a pretty healthy backplate. You will have no problems.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That's a pretty healthy backplate. You will have no problems.


Thanks. this is how it is securing the heatsink down to the back plate also.
that is with the back plate on too. so mentally separate the back plate and place a mobo inbetween those.


----------



## GoodInk

After see what happened with my CM V8 shipping my PC. I really don't think you need to worry about weight unless you have a really budget board. I took a lot of pressure to bend that thing back into shape. The V8 gave out before the MB did.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


After see what happened with my CM V8 shipping my PC. I really don't think you need to worry about weight unless you have a really budget board. I took a lot of pressure to bend that thing back into shape. The V8 gave out before the MB did.


Alright man. how much does the v8 weigh? that thing is gigantic.

And I have Intels extreme series mobo so its not a budget board =]


----------



## Enigma8750

Your okay. That all copper Thermalright CPU cooler is a 1900 Grams or 4.19 Pounds.. If that will sit on a board then anything is possible.










Here is your info though... 1.91 pounds.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...-review-2.html


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I want to do something different and use copper tubing for an industrial machine look. Ultimate cooling is not my goal. I want it to look kewl







and if I can stay within my H50 temps with all the elbows and bends I'll have to do, then I'll be happy; but sheesh, the cost! I could build a whole tower for that much coin.


Dude, that's gonna look siick!










You gonna use solder ring joints I imagine?









One thing to note, if you're able, try to use as little elbows as possible, the pipe bender can make some cool spirally pipes, but moreso to improve water flow efficiency in your loop, elbows (although minor in a small area like your case) cause resistance to the water flow, as do tight angled bends with the same degree of an elbow, lighter angled bends or spirals will impove the water flow, and though I can't say if it'll make a difference of how many degree's (if more than 1c), it will make a difference nonetheless.

Plus I think spirally loops connecting your blocks will look much cooler than elbows, lively shiny copper.









Just my 2 pence.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I hear ya. I decided I wanted to swimming as well and I'm up to $404 with just the cpu block, the vga block, fittings, pump and res in a wish list. That doesn't include the tubing because I want to do something different and use copper tubing for an industrial machine look. Ultimate cooling is not my goal. I want it to look kewl







and if I can stay within my H50 temps with all the elbows and bends I'll have to do, then I'll be happy; but sheesh, the cost! I could build a whole tower for that much coin.

If you have a good backplate you shouldn't worry much about it.


I have always wanted to do an all copper water cooling rig too. use that bendable copper tubing that you buy at lowes. And then solder the joints together with a torch and have it really be efficiant and old looking.


----------



## YoursTruly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have always wanted to do an all copper water cooling rig too. use that bendable copper tubing that you buy at lowes. And then solder the joints together with a torch and have it really be efficiant and old looking.


God that would be sexy! I love steam punk looking creations. I would love to see that with an older looking analog flow meter gauge in the loop!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darevalo*


hi friends, today i got CM storm scout, its a really good case but i have a problem (dont know what to do)

the 4 usb on the top dont work!

what do i have to do for make them work?

help me please


Did you try plugging their leads in? (obvious question I know







)

see the two plugged in on the bottom mid right? Granted this is on my Mobo, I don't know about yours. You should fill in your computer stats in the user control panel!


----------



## H969

Hey guy's, 
can anyone help me out?
I am trying to make a newegg invoice into a .jpeg so i can email it and I can not for the life of me figure it out?
EDIT; so MHT to Jpeg
or make it into a pdf ? That will work?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Hey guy's, 
can anyone help me out?
I am trying to make a newegg invoice into a .jpeg so i can email it and I can not for the life of me figure it out?
EDIT; so MHT to Jpeg


Can't you just hit _Print Screen_ and then Paste it into _Paint_, then Save it as a JPEG after maybe cropping your Taskbar and Tabs?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Hey guy's, 
can anyone help me out?
I am trying to make a newegg invoice into a .jpeg so i can email it and I can not for the life of me figure it out?
EDIT; so MHT to Jpeg


Pull up your invoice and push your PrtScn key on your keyboard. I'm not sure about all of them, but on my keyboard with F Lock, I have to turn that off to use PrtScn. Once you have done that open paint. The screen image will be on the clipboard. Paste into paint from clipboard and save as jpeg.


----------



## H969

Yes I tried that with paint but with win7 there is no file or where to find the comand?
I am a xp user and this is Pi***%$^& me off.


----------



## H969

they changed paint!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


It runs great. I was in PC IT for about 7 years, never really got into MAC at all. Then i met my wife who was all MAC (per brother is a MAC programmer), and over the first couple of years we where together, i was converted. There are several websites with lists of "known compatible" hardware, so if you do your shopping right, it works great. I installed right off of the retail install disc (that was only $29.99 btw), and have done all but the latest update. We have several "real" MACs in the house too, as my wife is a school teacher, so we get a hell of a deal on the retired macs from school (most recently we got a MAC Book core duo for $200). I started out in programming (as400, fortran, visbual c++, etc etc), but ended up in IT. I'm an automotive mechanic now for MINI USA...how did i make that jump??? Anyway, runs great and I love it. As far as your MacSE, I have an original Mac Classic in the basement...



















ACCCCCHHHH!! Clone! Clone!! Spread panic in the streets & wear garlic around your neck!









Doesn't the classic have a color screen? Mine would cough sputter & die if you showed it a color screen!









So you run OSX straight out of the box? What happened to needing the roms to be able to run a mac OS? Visual C++, I have one thing to say about it....Visual my behind! Maybe, if you read three 1250 page books on it you can get to the visual part!

I _used_ to know a lot of basic and enough Fortran to find the keys in a game..... 
Heh heh! Yeah, I _used_ to speak German too. Ich Bin eine Krankenkoph!









*@ Loid*: Dude, you got a model number on that baby? It's not the one with the "mood fireplace" is it?? Didn't Fisher break off on thier own long ago?? 
This one: http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/2464508 
If it's that one, you may have a problem. It's not one item, it's actually 3! They don't go for what thier worth but fixing can be expensive, half the parts have to come from Germany. Acch mein Gott!









This guy has the other one, the one that I've seen: http://audiokarma.net/forums/showthr...=195551&page=2
The cord is the easy part, the soldering the hard part & speaking of parts, not too bad cause Marantz made most of it. Does the turntable run?

Edit: Sorry, just saw, good restorer. You mean someone in your area or are you going to do it yourself? I can do the wood work & some things like power, motors & that stuff but I won't touch any caps that are on it. Those things were deadly, you have to find someone who can drain them before you R&R them.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Dude, that's gonna look siick!









You gonna use solder ring joints I imagine?









One thing to note, if you're able, try to use as little elbows as possible, the pipe bender can make some cool spirally pipes, but moreso to improve water flow efficiency in your loop, elbows (although minor in a small area like your case) cause resistance to the water flow, as do tight angled bends with the same degree of an elbow, lighter angled bends or spirals will impove the water flow, and though I can't say if it'll make a difference of how many degree's (if more than 1c), it will make a difference nonetheless.

Plus I think spirally loops connecting your blocks will look much cooler than elbows, lively shiny copper.









Just my 2 pence.










Yes I plan on using soft copper tubing so I can bend with out kinking, but I will need to use some elbows as I want a minimalist as possible look. Once I have it all fabbed up I'm going to polish the tubing and the solder joints then clear coat. After two weeks of cure time for the CC I'll then hand rub, to use an automotive term, the CC in progressive steps starting at 600 grit and finish with 2000 grit then buff to a shine. Here's the kicker: I want to keep the HDD bay intact and in place. How I plan on doing it I'll keep to myself for now. The only drag will be waiting until tax return time to but all the stuff. Oh yeah, and talking the Mrs. into letting me spend $1000 more dollars on my Scout. I'm thinking a real good pickle tickle and she'll be alright with it


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Pull up your invoice and push your PrtScn key on your keyboard. I'm not sure about all of them, but on my keyboard with F Lock, I have to turn that off to use PrtScn. Once you have done that open paint. The screen image will be on the clipboard. Paste into paint from clipboard and save as jpeg.


 What do you mean by clipboard?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


What do you mean by clipboard?


Give me ten minutes and I'll do a PrtScn and the new Paint walk through for you. Well maybe 15 so I can upload to Photobucket.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Hey guy's, 
can anyone help me out?
I am trying to make a newegg invoice into a .jpeg so i can email it and I can not for the life of me figure it out?
EDIT; so MHT to Jpeg
or make it into a pdf ? That will work?


There's a tool on the EGG's website to turn it into any kind of picture you want!


----------



## H969

I am going out of my mind!! this is so crazy, I just can not make it work!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


There's a tool on the EGG's website to turn it into any kind of picture you want!


 There is?


----------



## H969

I cant find it? Where Please?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yes I plan on using soft copper tubing so I can bend with out kinking, but I will need to use some elbows as I want a minimalist as possible look. Once I have it all fabbed up I'm going to polish the tubing and the solder joints then clear coat. After two weeks of cure time for the CC I'll then hand rub, to use an automotive term, the CC in progressive steps starting at 600 grit and finish with 2000 grit then buff to a shine. Here's the kicker: I want to keep the HDD bay intact and in place. How I plan on doing it I'll keep to myself for now. The only drag will be waiting until tax return time to but all the stuff. Oh yeah, and talking the Mrs. into letting me spend $1000 more dollars on my Scout. I'm thinking a real good pickle tickle and she'll be alright with it

















See, I already gave him the lecture, lots of money, mixing metals, corrosives Vs clear distilled, too many tight bends, not enough power, etc, etc.....
Then a whole page later said..... Wait, don't think PC cooling, think auto cooling, that IS how all this stuff started you know, some guy took the heater core from a honda & put it in his case, hooked it to his fish tank..... Viola! Water Cooled CPU!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


I cant find it? Where Please?


Same as Rockr, I gotta log in and all, will take a while. Meanwhile google Cute pdf & see if that will help any.


----------



## JumJum

man i miss my scout....loved that case once i "fixed" it by modding the hell out of it.


----------



## Bradey

prtscreen, then paste it into paint


----------



## Rockr69

This the new Paint in Win 7. It's different form what your used to coming from XP and Vista, but it has many new features that make it a ton better than the old paint.

Pull up your invoice and push your PrtScn key on your keyboard. I'm not sure about all of them, but on my keyboard with F Lock, I have to turn that off to use PrtScn. Once you have done that open paint. The screen image will be on the clipboard. 









Click on the clipboard and the image you captured using PrtScn will open in paint










Then using the drop down menu directly above the Clipboard









hover your cursor over Save as, select jpeg, name your file and save directory then click save. Easy as pie!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


I am going out of my mind!! this is so crazy, I just can not make it work!!


The number 1 key to making anything work is patience grasshopper.


----------



## Bradey

pi 3.14159265


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


pi 3.14159265


that's a Pi fowl as it is not March 14th


----------



## BriSleep

Wow!! That's a lot of steps! I got tired of doing all that. 
Got this: http://www.cutepdf.com/products/cute...r.asp#download

Get the program & the converter, install both, then when you go to the Egg, click the print button, it will show up as a printer in your dialog box, print it as a .pdf, then use the converter to show it as a .jpeg. Or... Just e-mail the .pdf! That's how we get around having a fax, scan it, convert it, e-mail it.









The Egg updated thier site, must have taken off the option to output as .jpeg.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


that's a Pi fowl as it is not March 14th










I dunno!! If anyone gave me a piece of Pie that is 3.14th of the whole pie, I think I'd be happy as Pi!









Man, Mindy will kill me if I don't get to work! Oh well, you only die once!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Wow!! That's a lot of steps! I got tired of doing all that. 
Got this: http://www.cutepdf.com/products/cute...r.asp#download

Get the program & the converter, install both, then when you go to the Egg, click the print button, it will show up as a printer in your dialog box, print it as a .pdf, then use the converter to show it as a .jpeg. Or... Just e-mail the .pdf! That's how we get around having a fax, scan it, convert it, e-mail it.









The Egg updated thier site, must have taken off the option to output as .jpeg.










by the time he gets through downloading and installing and converting he'd be done using my method by just emailing the image


----------



## H969

Okay Thaks Rocker I got it!! Damn!! I am so frustrated!!! +rep to all that tried to help a ******. sheesh


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Okay Thaks Rocker I got it!! Damn!! I am so frustrated!!! +rep to all that tried to help a ******. sheesh


Told you it was easy as pie. Can I have with mine with a little hair on it please?


----------



## H969

about 2 hours, are you kidding? nope! is he a bumbell ? yup.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


about 2 hours, are you kidding? nope! is he a bumbell ? yup.


There's nothing wrong with being a bumbell. I just learned how to do that yesterday. Sounds like providence huh?


----------



## Rockr69

Now using our new found paint skills, if I can't afford to W/C the Scout, I'm getting this stuff for sure at tax return time. Mrs. be damned


----------



## GoodInk

Well I just got my order with newegg straightened out, but I about lost it on them when they said I was using a fraudulent account. I think I said, "WHAT! HOW? I have spent probably well over $10,000 over they years with you!" She said "I'm sorry there isn't anything I can do" I said well how the hell am I going to place orders in the future?" She said "one second can I place you on hold?" They have started using geo blocking on orders. If you use a US bank and have an IP address outside the US they will lock your account and you will have to call them to take the geo tracking off your account. I found this out after calling them and redoing order 5 times and spending almost an hour and a half on the phone. I want the person that made geo blocking to get hit by his own damned invention sometime and find out how much of a pain it is. End of rant.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey G.I. Ask Striker about his problem with Pay Pal!! LOL!

@ Rockr: Ohh, it didn't take that long, I did it while I was typing it, maybe 3-4 minutes including installation. It's a tiny program.

Hey, just got my digital protractor in the mail, I'll let you all know how it works. The boss just woke up, I gotta go!

Hmm, everything takes those CR2032 batteries now, think I'll steal the one out of Mindy's glucose monitor.







Alright, before you jump on me, she doesn't use it, her new diet keeps her glucose between 80 & 140!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yes I plan on using soft copper tubing so I can bend with out kinking, but I will need to use some elbows as I want a minimalist as possible look. Once I have it all fabbed up I'm going to polish the tubing and the solder joints then clear coat. After two weeks of cure time for the CC I'll then hand rub, to use an automotive term, the CC in progressive steps starting at 600 grit and finish with 2000 grit then buff to a shine. Here's the kicker: I want to keep the HDD bay intact and in place. How I plan on doing it I'll keep to myself for now. The only drag will be waiting until tax return time to but all the stuff. Oh yeah, and talking the Mrs. into letting me spend $1000 more dollars on my Scout. I'm thinking a real good pickle tickle and she'll be alright with it

















I know one way and you can keep everything internal with out making one cut in the case. Well you might have to drill some holes to mount stuff but that is it. This will fit in the 5.25" bays.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23325


----------



## Kaneda13

hhhmm... when i need a JPEG of something i just press Shift-Apple-4 and i can capture anything in the square and it saves it as a JPEG on the desktop.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey G.I. Ask Striker about his problem with Pay Pal!! LOL!

@ Rockr: Ohh, it didn't take that long, I did it while I was typing it, maybe 3-4 minutes including installation. It's a tiny program.

Hey, just got my digital protractor in the mail, I'll let you all know how it works. The boss just woke up, I gotta go!

Hmm, everything takes those CR2032 batteries now, think I'll steal the one out of Mindy's glucose monitor.







Alright, before you jump on me, she doesn't use it, her new diet keeps her glucose between 80 & 140!


they wont let me pay people out of the us.... my account gets frozen EVERY TIME im try and order from Nils...... i hate paypal....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Your okay. That all copper Thermalright CPU cooler is a 1900 Grams or 4.19 Pounds.. If that will sit on a board then anything is possible.










Here is your info though... 1.91 pounds.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...-review-2.html


That cooler just looks


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang. Just one more thing. 
I have some good info on the Sandy Bridge, Bulldozer wars, stay tuned. Also, first look at the Win7 sp1 beta, friend is doing it, we're talking sloowwww! They're gonna update it.


----------



## GoodInk

Am I the only one that just hits the windows key and types "snipping" ?


----------



## Bradey

yep

that is easy


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey G.I. Ask Striker about his problem with Pay Pal!! LOL!

@ Rockr: Ohh, it didn't take that long, I did it while I was typing it, maybe 3-4 minutes including installation. It's a tiny program.

Hey, just got my digital protractor in the mail, I'll let you all know how it works. The boss just woke up, I gotta go!

Hmm, everything takes those CR2032 batteries now, think I'll steal the one out of Mindy's glucose monitor.







Alright, before you jump on me, she doesn't use it, her new diet keeps her glucose between 80 & 140!


 WoW, holy crap! You had me going there for a min,








you baaaaaadddddddddd, bad to the bone.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


There's nothing wrong with being a bumbell. I just learned how to do that yesterday. Sounds like providence huh?


 Lol, yes thanks, I hate it when they change stuff!!! lol


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Well I just got my order with newegg straightened out, but I about lost it on them when they said I was using a fraudulent account. I think I said, "WHAT! HOW? I have spent probably well over $10,000 over they years with you!" She said "I'm sorry there isn't anything I can do" I said well how the hell am I going to place orders in the future?" She said "one second can I place you on hold?" They have started using geo blocking on orders. If you use a US bank and have an IP address outside the US they will lock your account and you will have to call them to take the geo tracking off your account. I found this out after calling them and redoing order 5 times and spending almost an hour and a half on the phone. I want the person that made geo blocking to get hit by his own damned invention sometime and find out how much of a pain it is. End of rant.


 Feel better now?
Sounds like a trip


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


hhhmm... when i need a JPEG of something i just press Shift-Apple-4 and i can capture anything in the square and it saves it as a JPEG on the desktop.










 Hhhhmm...weeeell gooooood fooooor yooooou,








Go ahead rub it in, I can take it.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Am I the only one that just hits the windows key and types "snipping" ?


 OMG!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!








KISS=keep it simple stupid!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


ACCCCCHHHH!! Clone! Clone!! Spread panic in the streets & wear garlic around your neck!









Doesn't the classic have a color screen? Mine would cough sputter & die if you showed it a color screen!









So you run OSX straight out of the box? What happened to needing the roms to be able to run a mac OS? Visual C++, I have one thing to say about it....Visual my behind! Maybe, if you read three 1250 page books on it you can get to the visual part!

I _used_ to know a lot of basic and enough Fortran to find the keys in a game..... 
Heh heh! Yeah, I _used_ to speak German too. Ich Bin eine Krankenkoph!










Color??? No way, total B&W. The Classic IIc was cover, this is the original Classic. Yeah, Bought a retail copy of OSX from Best Buy and away I went, i did have to use a boot cd during the inital install, but now it just goes right to my boot loader (OSX is the only OS i have, but i keep the boot loader on incase i need to boot to an old clone for some reason). No ROMS or anything needed, as a matter of fact, just upgraded to OSX 10.6.5, see:


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Yes I tried that with paint but with win7 there is no file or where to find the comand?
I am a xp user and this is Pi***%$^& me off.










press the print screen button.

Then press windows key + r

then type mspaint in the run box, then enter.

paint will come up

then press ctrl + v and your print screen will be in paint!

Save it to desktop


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaneda13* 
hhhmm... when i need a JPEG of something i just press Shift-Apple-4 and i can capture anything in the square and it saves it as a JPEG on the desktop.









Apple lover


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Well I just got my order with newegg straightened out, but I about lost it on them when they said I was using a fraudulent account. I think I said, "WHAT! HOW? I have spent probably well over $10,000 over they years with you!" She said "I'm sorry there isn't anything I can do" I said well how the hell am I going to place orders in the future?" She said "one second can I place you on hold?" They have started using geo blocking on orders. If you use a US bank and have an IP address outside the US they will lock your account and you will have to call them to take the geo tracking off your account. I found this out after calling them and redoing order 5 times and spending almost an hour and a half on the phone. I want the person that made geo blocking to get hit by his own damned invention sometime and find out how much of a pain it is. End of rant.

I know Stricker hates them, but I got two words for you Pay Pal! Hell, I feel better just listening to you!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
press the print screen button.

Then press windows key + r

then type mspaint in the run box, then enter.

paint will come up

then press ctrl + v and your print screen will be in paint!

Save it to desktop

or just hit the windows key and start typing paint


----------



## mnorris12706

Anyone know where I can get a Storm Scout avatar or badge for IM accounts, website avatars, OCN profile picture etc?


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
or just hit the windows key and start typing paint

I like the keyboard shortcuts for paste and such. its faster and easier


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
I like the keyboard shortcuts for paste and such. its faster and easier

I was talking about the window+r, my way is one key and you don't have to spell the whole mspaint. For me I hit windows(1) type pa(3,4) enter. Total of 5 key strokes to open paint, the only way you can make that faster is assigning a shortcut key for it, i.e. Ctrl+shift+p.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I was talking about the window+r, my way is one key and you don't have to spell the whole mspaint. For me I hit windows(1) type pa(3,4) enter. Total of 5 key strokes to open paint, the only way you can make that faster is assigning a shortcut key for it, i.e. Ctrl+shift+p.

nice! I have been doing more with that search, it is fast!
Xp could never do that!
Open, programs, files or something, bla bla, slow, but I knew how to get what I wanted without going into a chat room and making a fool of myself.

( Can someone help me with my finger painting, please...pritty pleeeaseee)
( I fell and I can't get up)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
nice! I have been doing more with that search, it is fast!
Xp could never do that!
Open, programs, files or something, bla bla, slow, but I knew how to get what I wanted without going into a chat room and making a fool of myself.

The growing pains, but I will say this, you will never want to go back once you learn it.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
The growing pains, but I will say this, you will never want to go back once you learn it.

true for the windows key.
I just learned on xp so I'm used to doing that. I hardly ever use the windows search on the start menu.


----------



## H969

LOL, I wanted to KILL! I was seeing RED! Man on man , I can't remember the last time I was that P O'd


----------



## BriSleep

Yeah, I do a lot of that ctrl V, ctrl X, ctrl P, ctrl !, ctrl 2, ctrl M, ctrl O, ctrl Z, ctrl Z CTRL Z [email protected]!!! CTRL ZZZZ.








Oh man..... where's the Recuva icon?









Then there's Wha??? Mannnnnn! Ctrl+Shift+Esc


----------



## GoodInk

You should have seem me trying to figure out where the add/remove programs went in Vista.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, I do a lot of that ctrl V, ctrl X, ctrl P, ctrl !, ctrl 2, ctrl M, ctrl O, ctrl Z, ctrl Z CTRL Z [email protected]!!! CTRL ZZZZ.








Oh man..... where's the Recuva icon?









Then there's Wha??? Mannnnnn! Ctrl+Shift+Esc

Don't forget that friendly Alt+F4


----------



## Bradey

and ctrl + alt + delete

end explorer.exe


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Don't forget that friendly Alt+F4









Do you need one of these??
http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/c8a8/

Or maybe this: http://www.armorsurf.com/dodownload.php

These guys have one but the shipping would be a lot: http://www.gaj-it.com/7652/usb-panic...games-at-work/

This one is my favorite: http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/accessories/9223/

Now get your minds out of the gutter! I happened to run across this thread one day: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/48...ton-games.html






















nudge nudge, say no more, say no more..... for you Monty Python fans!

HOLY CROME!!! I just saw this one: http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/9836/

You've got to be kidding me!!! I could build a new system for that price!


----------



## kev_b

I worked out the bottom filter on my Gladiator project, since I plan on using the Deepcool 140 fan which has the 120 mounting holes; I had this Radiator adaptor that will be perfect, use the 120 holes on this adaptor for the fan and the 140 holes to mount a Lian-Li 140 filter, they donâ€™t block 100% of the dust but 95% I can live with and thereâ€™s little to no air resistance and very easy to clean. I also have all but 1 cut to do to the case, since Iâ€™m going to go with USB 3.0 on the front panel I will need to route the USB cable on the back side of the MB tray and out the back thru a slot I need to cut on the left side of the rear of the case. Also I bought the Centurion 5 Transparent Side Window Panel from the CM store4 for $1.99, I have all my other parts ordered now. The top grill I'm going with is the MNPCTech 140mm Machined Billet Theme Fan Grill - Turbo - Black.


----------



## BriSleep

Yeah!! That is slick! How much they want for that Kev?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah!! That is slick! How much they want for that Kev?

The grill? $39.00 I hope my cat likes it because he'll be sitting on it.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
These guys have one but the shipping would be a lot: http://www.gaj-it.com/7652/usb-panic...games-at-work/

Striker could use that on the reactor, it would be perfect. Rewire that thing for the power button or maybe the leds.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Striker could use that on the reactor, it would be perfect. Rewire that thing for the power button or maybe the leds.

LOL! if you want to buy it for me ill make it work!


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Do you need one of these??
http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/c8a8/

Or maybe this: http://www.armorsurf.com/dodownload.php

These guys have one but the shipping would be a lot: http://www.gaj-it.com/7652/usb-panic...games-at-work/

This one is my favorite: http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/accessories/9223/

Now get your minds out of the gutter! I happened to run across this thread one day: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/48...ton-games.html






















nudge nudge, say no more, say no more..... for you Monty Python fans!

HOLY CROME!!! I just saw this one: http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/9836/

You've got to be kidding me!!! I could build a new system for that price!

Holy smoly, where do you come up with this stuff


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
LOL! if you want to buy it for me ill make it work!
















Hey what happen to your better half?


----------



## Striker36

its complicated and i would rather not get into it.

that being said. i have a good feeling about the whole situation


----------



## H969

Speaking of avitars, this one almost made me pee my pants.








Who is that guy anyway, I just laugh every time I see him, but this is the best!
http://www.overclock.net/6044478-post238.html


----------



## Striker36

Syrilian (or however its spelled) hes pretty much the man. and the mascot of parts of OCN


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
its complicated and i would rather not get into it.

that being said. i have a good feeling about the whole situation

Oops sorry, I did not think before I spoke, I should have know better, personal stuff, sorry dude.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Oops sorry, I did not think before I spoke, I should have know better, personal stuff, sorry dude.









its all good... some times you gotta take the bad with the good and hope for the best. now and then hope is all we have.

but yea. i think it will all work out in the end


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
Syrilian (or however its spelled) hes pretty much the man. and the mascot of parts of OCN

I laugh my butt off every time I see him, he must be a real dude?


----------



## Striker36

yea hes a member here. hes a MASTER case modder and just an all around nice guy.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
its all good... some times you gotta take the bad with the good and hope for the best. now and then hope is all we have.

but yea. i think it will all work out in the end

Yes it will work out, you know it!


----------



## Striker36

THIS GUY. (link to user profile)


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yea hes a member here. hes a MASTER case modder and just an all around nice guy.

Get out! No kidding?
So what is there, like an, archive with all his faces in it ,somewhere?

He must be a comedian?


----------



## GunMetalGrey

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...orial-haf.html Just thought i would link to a tut. I really wish I would have had something like this when i started, figured i would help some other out!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Holy smoly, where do you come up with this stuff









I put the link in the post, I was going through some thread. Oh Video Games, & saw the first post, it's been going on & on & on!! Folks love it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Speaking of avitars, this one almost made me pee my pants.








Who is that guy anyway, I just laugh every time I see him, but this is the best!
http://www.overclock.net/6044478-post238.html


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
THIS GUY. (link to user profile)

Ok, I was trying to figure out how the avatar of the guy that H969 posted was Syrillian?


----------



## LokSupguller

Syrillian!

*Bows down*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly* 
Syrillian!

*Bows down*

BFW...... Have you posted here before??







I'm asking cause I never noticed the CM Storm Spectre in your sig. Great work! I'm off to look at the whole thread.


----------



## Enigma8750

let me help you about Syrillian. His name comes from a race of super intelligent ancients that the Japanese believe lived once. If you look up the place it is someplace in California.
He is a legend of OCN. He mostly hides in the shadows and watches those that He likes. Me being one of them. He is one of my sin-says here online and I have learned a lot about myself from him. He has helped me to grow emotionally. I have never seen him upset and I think he is one of the original members if not the first or the originator of the OCN group.
No matter what. It is good to have a friend like Syrillian but he is not extremely talkative. He just likes to watch what is happening and he is my friend. I like him very much.


----------



## YoursTruly

I just filled out the Video card size questionnaire, and Gigabyte is not among the listed brands. I randomly put down Saphire under that menu, and wrote in bold GIGABYTE Radeon HD 6850. I don't know if you can edit the list so as to put that in there, but I thought I'd point it out.


----------



## simtafa

I gathered some intel from the net about Black Friday deals. At Microcenter, storm scout will be $59.99. Hyper 212+ Cpu Cooler will be $16.99. V8 will be $39.99. Intel Core i7 950 cpu will be $279.99. Cooler Master Extreme Power 700 w PSU will be $49.99. Evga GTX 460 EE 1 GB DDR5 will be $169.99. OCZ Gold 4 GB DDR3 1333 will be $49.99. 1.5 TB Caviar Green Sata 3 HDD will be $59.99. A-Data Gaming Series 4 GB DDR3 1333 will be $49.99.

Here's the link:
http://www.microcenter.com/specials/...ource=ACT_BYO&


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YoursTruly* 
I just filled out the Video card size questionnaire, and Gigabyte is not among the listed brands. I randomly put down Saphire under that menu, and wrote in bold GIGABYTE Radeon HD 6850. I don't know if you can edit the list so as to put that in there, but I thought I'd point it out.

No worries.. I can edit it.


----------



## Striker36

i know i posted this before but i would like to see more nominations.

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/86...l#post11351548









Hey guys, there is a contest being held by the fantastic FannBlade, for a custom painted CM Sniper case!! If you need a new case desperately or you know of someone else who does, check out the contest rules/details and enter!!

Go! NAO!


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simtafa* 
I gathered some intel from the net about Black Friday deals. At Microcenter, storm scout will be $59.99. Hyper 212+ Cpu Cooler will be $16.99. V8 will be $39.99. Intel Core i7 950 cpu will be $279.99. Cooler Master Extreme Power 700 w PSU will be $49.99. Evga GTX 460 EE 1 GB DDR5 will be $169.99. OCZ Gold 4 GB DDR3 1333 will be $49.99. 1.5 TB Caviar Green Sata 3 HDD will be $59.99. A-Data Gaming Series 4 GB DDR3 1333 will be $49.99.

Here's the link:
http://www.microcenter.com/specials/...ource=ACT_BYO&

The 950 also has an 80 dollar in store instant savings.... so take another 80 bucks off. Its been that way all month.


----------



## JumJum

BLAHHH, was just looking at getting a scout and a new power supply and ran across some on newegg..But its a ripoff

for $149.99+ $19.99 shipping i can get the scout with the 700w CM power supply

OR

for 79.99+ free shipping and $69.99 + 5.99 shipping i can get the same case/ps without the combo

I would save $0.01 since not buying the combo, + 14.00 in shipping LOL.

Guess i need to check the CM store to see if they have any refurbished cases.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
let me help you about Syrillian. His name comes from a race of super intelligent ancients that the Japanese believe lived once. If you look up the place it is someplace in California.
He is a legend of OCN. He mostly hides in the shadows and watches those that He likes. Me being one of them. He is one of my sin-says here online and I have learned a lot about myself from him. He has helped me to grow emotionally. I have never seen him upset and I think he is one of the original members if not the first or the originator of the OCN group.
No matter what. It is good to have a friend like Syrillian but he is not extremely talkative. He just likes to watch what is happening and he is my friend. I like him very much.

cool


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
The 950 also has an 80 dollar in store instant savings.... so take another 80 bucks off. Its been that way all month.

yes that is a great price, if you live near one.


----------



## DB006

Update!

XFX ATI HD 6870 Black Edition fits with at least 1" gap between the card and HD cage.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DB006* 
Update!

XFX ATI HD 6870 Black Edition fits with at least 1" gap between the card and HD cage.










Thanks for the Info on the new Product.. I love new data.


----------



## JumJum

LOL newegg new scout is only $79 while cm refurbished is $64+ shipping...guess ill have to wait to see if it goes on sale next month.


----------



## Enigma8750

You know I paid 119.00 for my scout and you guys are waiting for less.. come on..LOL


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
You know I paid 119.00 for my scout and you guys are waiting for less.. come on..LOL

Im cheap....my whole pc i have now

E5200
Hyper 212+
Gigabyte ep35
4gb ddr2 800 ocz fatality
5850 ati
500w antec
generic mid case
Compaq 17" 7550 1600x1200
MS mouse
Compaq Keyboard
IDE DVD drive
Sata 120GB HD

Cost me $200 out of pocket.

I had a scout before but my dads pc died and i gave him my old PC...I had to piece my scout back together as i had it apart modding it...should have given him this **** case and kept my scout


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simtafa* 
I gathered some intel from the net about Black Friday deals. At Microcenter, storm scout will be $59.99. Hyper 212+ Cpu Cooler will be $16.99. V8 will be $39.99. Intel Core i7 950 cpu will be $279.99. Cooler Master Extreme Power 700 w PSU will be $49.99. Evga GTX 460 EE 1 GB DDR5 will be $169.99. OCZ Gold 4 GB DDR3 1333 will be $49.99. 1.5 TB Caviar Green Sata 3 HDD will be $59.99. A-Data Gaming Series 4 GB DDR3 1333 will be $49.99.

Here's the link:
http://www.microcenter.com/specials/...ource=ACT_BYO&

I may have to dump this Gladiator for now and go back to the Scout at that price.


----------



## Bradey

i paid $150


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JumJum* 
Im cheap....my whole pc i have now

E5200
Hyper 212+
Gigabyte ep35
4gb ddr2 800 ocz fatality
5850 ati
500w antec
generic mid case
Compaq 17" 7550 1600x1200
MS mouse
Compaq Keyboard
IDE DVD drive
Sata 120GB HD

Cost me $200 out of pocket.

I had a scout before but my dads pc died and i gave him my old PC...I had to piece my scout back together as i had it apart modding it...should have given him this **** case and kept my scout

200 for the 5850 ALONE is a steal...


----------



## GunMetalGrey

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...orial-haf.html use full DIY skill


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
200 for the 5850 ALONE is a steal...

I got the psu and gpu for $120 and mb/CPU/ram for $60. Rest was free or cheap.


----------



## Bradey

where / how?


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
where / how?

Craigslist. The guy had a newegg receipt that was like 4 months old and was asking for $200 for the gpu alone. I talked him down to $140 and when we met I got a gpu, a 500w antecedents psu and he powered it down $20 more when I almost left as I didn't have the $ to spend. Only purchase I have ever felt bad for taking the deal


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DB006* 
Update!

XFX ATI HD 6870 Black Edition fits with at least 1" gap between the card and HD cage.










I love XFX. They're the EVGA of ATi, ahem...,AMD cards.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, this is strange. I looked at the Scout on Amazon, they have 3 different prices for it!









Went there & the Egg trying to find out how much I paid for Mindy's Scout but nada, zip, zilch, nix nine de Bahnhof Baby! Didn't DS kick it back to me when I changed setups? Engima, do you remember?

Oh Man it's *Cold!!!* It's 24 right now & supposed to get to 3 tonight!!


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, this is strange. I looked at the Scout on Amazon, they have 3 different prices for it!









Went there & the Egg trying to find out how much I paid for Mindy's Scout but nada, zip, zilch, nix nine de Bahnhof Baby! Didn't DS kick it back to me when I changed setups? Engima, do you remember?

Oh Man it's *Cold!!!* It's 24 right now & supposed to get to 3 tonight!!

Man I know how u feel, high where I am was 17 today. High tomorrow is 8 with a low if 2. Dam Canadian winds


----------



## Enigma8750

Well the cold air don't hit us until thursday. With a high of 56 and a low or 43.. Today I wore shorts in the rain and it was 73 and yesterday and was 69 high and 43 for a low. But the cold air is headed in this direction for sure. We just gonna warm it up some before it gets here with our oily gulf water.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Well the cold air don't hit us until thursday. With a high of 56 and a low or 43.. Today I wore shorts in the rain and it was 73 and yesterday and was 69 high and 43 for a low. But the cold air is headed in this direction for sure. We just gonna warm it up some before it gets here with our oily gulf water.

Well you could always light the oil on fire to keep warm


----------



## K10

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/8...ey-vs-ham.html


----------



## BriSleep

Ham K10, Ham all the way!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

God that would be sexy! I love steam punk looking creations. I would love to see that with an older looking analog flow meter gauge in the loop!








Steam punk is cool









Would it be sacrilege to put my old Pentium 4 in a Scout?

Quote:

You know I paid 119.00 for my scout and you guys are waiting for less.. come on..LOL
Wow! I paid $89 for mine last July (2009) at the local Fry's Electronics!


----------



## mcdogi

hi guys , i did some modifications to my scout, hope you guys like this


----------



## GoodInk

Finally someone made that damn messed up cross hair look good!! Are you not running a front fan?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Finally someone made that damn messed up cross hair look good!!


Ditto!!! That looks F'n Great! Good Job.


----------



## Crucial09

only thing you need to clean up there is that yellow curly hair looking sata cable


----------



## Slodnulius

Yay! I bought a Scout today to throw away my old case. My old case compared to the Scout is like comparing a Wagon to a Ferrari.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Question.......the USB 2.0 of the front panel can be changed to USB 3.0 ??


----------



## Bradey

i don't see why not,
it just matter how much time/effort is required


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
Question.......the USB 2.0 of the front panel can be changed to USB 3.0 ??

not with out some work. they are soldered to a little PCB with the E-sata and audio jacks. if i remember correctly USB3 has more connections in it so a simple jack swap wouldn't work on the PCB side

im sure it can be done. but unless you can find a replacement PCB with the same dimensions and stuff its allot of work


----------



## GoodInk

Before I forget, happy Thanksgiving everyone, I have to say it today because tomorrow I will be checking out some Mayan ruins at Copan.


----------



## Crucial09

Thanksgiving is over in Canada, but thanks


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Thanksgiving is over in Canada, but thanks


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slodnulius* 









Mmm, very nice picture array (I didn't quote it all







)! Nice Scout, I bet you are very happy with the upgrade.


----------



## Enigma8750

The General's Favorite Picture of the Week.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

The General's Favorite Picture of the Week.











I knew that was coming


----------



## Slodnulius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
Mmm, very nice picture array (I didn't quote it all







)! Nice Scout, I bet you are very happy with the upgrade.

Yeah... shame that I still can't use the computer. PSU and GPU arrives in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slodnulius* 
Yeah... shame that I still can't use the computer. PSU and GPU arrives in 1-2 weeks.

I have not had time to look at the pictures yet, but please fill out the new member details. Welcome New Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Finally someone made that damn messed up cross hair look good!! Are you not running a front fan?

I have so much agreement on this comment..


----------



## Striker36

Striker's Hero of the Week.

Spc. Dwight Johnson








Army, 1st Battalion, 69th Armor Regiment

When most of us think of the Vietnam War we imagine platoons of soldiers trudging through armpit deep mud or in dense jungles fighting an enemy they cant see. We rarely think of Tanks in any more of a role than that seen in Full Metal Jacket but this is exactly why Spc. Johnson earns his place as my first pick for Hero of the Week

Spc. Johnson was awarded the Medal of Honer (Americas single highest honer) for "For conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity at the risk of his life above and beyond the call of duty". he and the rest of his unit were part of a response unit sent to try and rescue a platoon that had been engaged by a full battalion of North Vietnamese regulars (real army). Right as Spc. Johnson arrived at the combat zone the tracks on his tank gave out and rendered it immobile. as soon as the tank stopped Johnson looked around for any weapon he could and found a Colt 1911 and a few spare magazines. he then proceeded to leave the relative safety of the tank and ran headlong into the battle with nothing more than his pistol. after using up all of his ammunition he went back to the tank and looked again and found a SMG which he then ran back into combat with till he was out of ammunition again. at this point the battle had moved to close quarters and he started using the but of his weapon to fight till it broke off (SERIOUSLY). when he broke the stock off his weapon he then ran back to the tank and started firing the main gun at any thing that moved till it jammed from the breach melting from being fired too fast. now most of us would think this is crazy enough right? but it gets better!. he proceeded to get out of the tank AGAIN and ran to another that had arrived shortly after firing his pistol the whole way. upon reaching the second tank he found that the machine gunner had been wounded so he pulled him out and took him to a waiting medical APC, ran back to the second tank, jumped in behind the .50cal machine gun where he remained till the gunfire stopped.

we should all take a moment to remember those that serve. they need the support.

source=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwight_H._Johnson


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 

Striker's Hero of the Week.

Spc. Dwight Johnson








Army, 1st Battalion, 69th Armor Regiment

When most of us think of the Vietnam War we imagine platoons of soldiers trudging through armpit deep mud or in dense jungles fighting an enemy they cant see. We rarely think of Tanks in any more of a role than that seen in Full Metal Jacket but this is exactly why Spc. Johnson earns his place as my first pick for Hero of the Week

Spc. Johnson was awarded the Medal of Honer (Americas single highest honer) for "For conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity at the risk of his life above and beyond the call of duty". he and the rest of his unit were part of a response unit sent to try and rescue a platoon that had been engaged by a full battalion of North Vietnamese regulars (real army). Right as Spc. Johnson arrived at the combat zone the tracks on his tank gave out and rendered it immobile. as soon as the tank stopped Johnson looked around for any weapon he could and found a Colt 1911 and a few spare magazines. he then proceeded to leave the relative safety of the tank and ran headlong into the battle with nothing more than his pistol. after using up all of his ammunition he went back to the tank and looked again and found a SMG which he then ran back into combat with till he was out of ammunition again. at this point the battle had moved to close quarters and he started using the but of his weapon to fight till it broke off (SERIOUSLY). when he broke the stock off his weapon he then ran back to the tank and started firing the main gun at any thing that moved till it jammed from the breach melting from being fired too fast. now most of us would think this is crazy enough right? but it gets better!. he proceeded to get out of the tank AGAIN and ran to another that had arrived shortly after firing his pistol the whole way. upon reaching the second tank he found that the machine gunner had been wounded so he pulled him out and took him to a waiting medical APC, ran back to the second tank, jumped in behind the .50cal machine gun where he remained till the gunfire stopped.

we should all take a moment to remember those that serve. they need the support.

source=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwight_H._Johnson











Spec. Dwight Johnson
We At the CMSSC SALUTE YOU!!!


You Tube


----------



## Burned

Another recruit who has signed the CMSSC form and awaiting rank here. Also mightily impressed by the account above, great stuff right there.


----------



## ROM3000

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Enigma8750

*Happy Thanksgiving Brothers

Thanks for making The CMSSC such a success.

OUR BROTHERHOOD WILL NEVER FADE!










*


----------



## kev_b

Dang! I don't know if I'm more impressed bt the size of that bird or the fact she could pick the thing up, Happy Thanksgiving club Scout!


----------



## Jplaz

Heads up to anyone looking to buy one: Microcenter will have them for $60 this weekend!
http://www.microcenter.com/specials/catalogs/index.html


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burned*


Another recruit who has signed the CMSSC form and awaiting rank here. Also mightily impressed by the account above, great stuff right there.


Mate I aint even seen half the rigs here yet, some great idea's and projects here though. 8)

Scrolled through the rigs on the first page, then went back a whole loada pages and searched the thread for various people to see their rigs, really is so many idea's to put to our own rigs, and just ones to look at and drool.









Thanks for clicking my linky and letting us be your first here at OCN.









Welcome to the Core. 8)

[P.S. It's a damn shame we can't link people's names in the member lists to their post with their rig or rigs in it like this:-

Rockr69:Socket 478 Specialist







/Nevermind, was trying to find Rockrs first post with his build, but got a headache after searching the first 200 pages, what's up with search only showing the latest 100 posts? Can't you search *all* posts in a thread if you want to???....

I'da been willing to help with that, but screw searching through the thread like that... nevermind, FAIL idea of mine







]


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


/Nevermind, was trying to find Rockrs first post with his build, but got a headache after searching the first 200 pages, what's up with search only showing the latest 100 posts? Can't you search *all* posts in a thread if you want to???....]


You could try using Google. It might not be easy though since this is such a large thread but if you can home in on some specific terms to really drill down you might get lucky. A search term in Google like

Code:


Code:


site:www.overclock.net "The Coolermaster Storm Scout Club" <extra terms>

Might help you out. Where I wrote <extra terms> replace that and put some more details which will help drill down to the specific post. Unless you get fairly specific you'll probably be swamped with results though. So for example you could put "green led" instead of the extra terms to find all references to green leds in this thread.

One danger to watch for, if you've changed your posts per page from the default the Google search links will take you to the wrong page. This is because Google caches these results using the default page numbering.


----------



## kev_b

Just a preview, I stiil have parts coming, need a new window, not sure on color yet and I have to do something with the front cover, it involve acrylic though.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Mate I aint even seen half the rigs here yet, some great idea's and projects here though. 8)

Scrolled through the rigs on the first page, then went back a whole loada pages and searched the thread for various people to see their rigs, really is so many idea's to put to our own rigs, and just ones to look at and drool.









Thanks for clicking my linky and letting us be your first here at OCN.









Welcome to the Core. 8)

[P.S. It's a damn shame we can't link people's names in the member lists to their post with their rig or rigs in it like this:-

Rockr69:Socket 478 Specialist







/Nevermind, was trying to find Rockrs first post with his build, but got a headache after searching the first 200 pages, what's up with search only showing the latest 100 posts? Can't you search *all* posts in a thread if you want to???....

I'da been willing to help with that, but screw searching through the thread like that... nevermind, FAIL idea of mine







]


Here ya go
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...i-bracket.html

and to everyone else *GOBBLE GOBBLE!*


----------



## Crucial09

Hey guys. Here is some pics to keep you updated.

Currently waiting to get a new graphic card since mine fried like bacon.

But here is my system with my prolimatech megahalems cooler, and 1 antec tricool blue led fan at 1200 rpms. 1st pic

2nd pic shows my mod that effectively alleviates the weight of the cooler off of my motherboard, as it did bend the motherboard slightly.
The zip ties bring the cooler up about 1mm or so. very small but it works perfectly since this cooler weighs 750g!

Also did some cable management to the back of the case. 3rd pic.

Tell me what you think!


----------



## Burned

Here is my rig, the only mods so far are accidental ones - eg I pulled off the top tool-less catch (No idea how though :S)










Great cable management guide by the way, looked a lot worse before I read the guide!


----------



## Penryn

I had to get rid of my scout since the 5970 didn't fit. Now I have a cosmos 8P.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I need to say something D:

these last days...my mind was filled with thoughts about changing my scout for other case (Im looking at you Sniper and 692 !!)

but...no, Im still in love with this case D: I just hate the damn handles !!! aaarrrrhhhhhggggg


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
One danger to watch for, if you've changed your posts per page from the default the Google search links will take you to the wrong page. This is because Google caches these results using the default page numbering.

Didn't know that about Google Search, I have it configured to display 100 or something, thanks man.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Here ya go
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...i-bracket.html

and to everyone else *GOBBLE GOBBLE!*

Was a sucky idea, I soon found out.








Thanks for the link though, was wondering where yours was anyway a while back.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
2nd pic shows my mod that effectively alleviates the weight of the cooler off of my motherboard, as it did bend the motherboard slightly.
The zip ties bring the cooler up about 1mm or so. very small but it works perfectly since this cooler weighs 750g!

Also did some cable management to the back of the case. 3rd pic.

Tell me what you think!

Wow, my Cooler weighs about 640g without the 117g Slipstream, and I was gonna add one or two more, saw the weight of yours and damn. Found this in another thread here:-

Linky here.

Quote:

Prolimatech Megahalems Weight
* Bare heatsink weight
* 1.72 pounds or 780.178 grams

Prolimatech Megahalems 775 mount bracket
* Note: This includes all the fittings and screws
* .365 pounds or 165.561 grams

Prolimatech Megahalems 1366 mount bracket
* Note: This includes all the fittings and screws
* .435 pounds or 197.312 grams

SCYTHE KAZE - JYUNI Slip Streams 120 x 25mm
* 1 Fan = .26 pounds or 117.934 grams
* 2 Fans = .52 pounds or 235.868 grams

Total weight for Megahalems plus 2 120 x 25mm fan(s)
* 1 Fan + Megahalems = 1.98 pounds or 898.112 grams
* 2 Fans + Megahalems = 2.24 pounds or 1016.046 grams

Total weight for Megahalems, fan(s) and 775 mount kit
* 1 Fan + Megahalems + 775 kit = 2.34 pounds or 1061.406 grams
* 2 Fans + Megahalems + 775 kit = 2.605 pounds or 1181.608 grams
And it's bending your board, damn dude. Mine doesn't even have a backplate, just latched right on.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burned* 
Here is my rig, the only mods so far are accidental ones - eg I pulled off the top tool-less catch (No idea how though :S)










Great cable management guide by the way, looked a lot worse before I read the guide!

Nice mate.









Those latches were pre-warned here as being pretty flimsy, or easy to break off.
I closed mine with alot of care after reading that, but my Graphics Card's so heavy with the cooler and 25mm fans, I used the thumscrew aswell.








I infact put one on, instead of breaking one off, inplace of that wire-stay thingie in the bottom PCI-E slot for my Wireless Card.









Won't it snap back into place? Or you don't really care for it at this point?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Just a preview, I stiil have parts coming, need a new window, not sure on color yet and I have to do something with the front cover, it involve acrylic though.









Very Nice Paint Work there General.. Looking forward to more.. and mom is really strong. 50 lbs turkeys don't even phase her..


----------



## Enigma8750

Welcome to the Pack, Burned.


----------



## Crucial09

@Evobeardy
(and anyone else who want to reply to it)

the cooler weighs more then they advertise?! D=

The board very very very slightly bends when the cooler is on. It bends because the bottom metal edge of the cpu backplate cut out is not as strong. so it allows the top to bow slightly.
The zip ties worked perfect tho and its hard to see them anyways. May use fishing string to support it with zip ties at the top to slightly increase pressure.

Thanks for the link too.


----------



## devilsx

I am thankful to be a part of this family, I hope you all are enjoying today and this weekend with the ones you love. Semper Fi.

And...without further delay, here is what I have to offer after going MIA on your guys:


























































































http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103851
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127490
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130274

All that's left is an Intel SSD for Christmas, and this Scout will be fully loaded.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Crucial09

^^^^
might be my malwarebytes blocking it but the embeded pics are not working right.
Nothing is showing


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
^^^^
might be my malwarebytes blocking it but the embeded pics are not working right.
Nothing is showing

It's up now. I messed up embedding it.


----------



## devilsx

Danny I see you lurking! Show yourself!


----------



## Danny_B

Hiiiiiii


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JumJum* 
LOL newegg new scout is only $79 while cm refurbished is $64+ shipping...guess ill have to wait to see if it goes on sale next month.

Microcenter ad for Black Friday has the Scout case for 59.99...


----------



## mcdogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

The General's Favorite Picture of the Week.











Thnaks general


----------



## mcdogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


I am thankful to be a part of this family, I hope you all are enjoying today and this weekend with the ones you love. Semper Fi.

And...without further delay, here is what I have to offer after going MIA on your guys:

All that's left is an Intel SSD for Christmas, and this Scout will be fully loaded.

Happy Thanksgiving.


 Great work


----------



## Burned

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Nice mate.









Those latches were pre-warned here as being pretty flimsy, or easy to break off.
I closed mine with alot of care after reading that, but my Graphics Card's so heavy with the cooler and 25mm fans, I used the thumscrew aswell.








I infact put one on, instead of breaking one off, inplace of that wire-stay thingie in the bottom PCI-E slot for my Wireless Card.









Won't it snap back into place? Or you don't really care for it at this point?










I would try and snap it back, but no idea where it is! Probably been chucked out as I think I left it on the floor a bit too long









Also thanks for the welcome Enigma


----------



## Bradey

there should be a couple of spares in the box


----------



## kev_b

Like last time I ordered from Performance PC they miss routed my package to the wrong post office so now I have to wait until tomorrow (case feet, a Lian-Li 140 screw on fan filter and a billet grill).
I have 2 sheets of acrylic on the way also, gloss black for the front cover and to cover up the back of the bay drives and smoke color for the window, I have only 1 led fan in this case, itâ€™s the red translucent 120 fan (2200 rpm) that came with the CM V-6 cooler, what I have is this case is the CM V-6 GT with the V-6 shroud and a second 120mm 2200 rpm fan none led, it will be interesting to see what effect the led fan will have reflecting off the gloss black bay cover right next to it. One of the things Iâ€™m going for is little or no dust so every hole on the front of the case is sealed off other than the front fan with filter.
Hereâ€™s another preview pic. These Scouts are so fun to mod!


----------



## Rockr69

kev what material is that power cable sleeving and how did you get them to line up with each other so perfectly?

Very beautiful work. Can we say "General's Pic of the Week?"


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


kev what material is that power cable sleeving and how did you get them to line up with each other so perfectly?


Those are ModRight cables, I got mine at Micro Center but I've seen them at Performance PC and Frozen CPU aswell.


----------



## Enigma8750

Well the Good General is not completely finished with us yet. Since you have that Drive bay out why don't you pull both of those Xiggys and paint them Red and black as well. Xigs are known for their silence but not their looks.. I love it though. I think that V6 looks so Hot in that case and matches that Board to a tee.. Just please Paint those Xiggys with at least one coat. You won't kill them. They are embarrassed about the color to start with.. LOL
And the front rails on the Hard Drive rack would not be complete without a Red stripe down both sides and a red or black HDD Cover made of your famous Plexi.










Beautiful build General Kev-b.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcdogi* 
Thnaks general









No.. thank you for building a unique looking scout that actually does not require cutting out that Cross hatch at the bottom.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Well the Good General is not completely finished with us yet. Since you have that Drive bay out why don't you pull both of those Xiggys and paint them Red and black as well. Xigs are known for their silence but not their looks.. I love it though. I think that V6 looks so Hot in that case and matches that Board to a tee.. Just please Paint those Xiggys with at least one coat. You won't kill them. They are embarrassed about the color to start with.. LOL

And the front rails on the Hard Drive rack would not be complete without a Red stripe down both sides and a red or black HDD Cover made of your famous Plexi.










Beautiful build General Kev-b.


I think anymore red would be over kill, I wasn't even sure I would like the pci slot covers red untill I painted them, I'm sure it was the correct choice now.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, as usual I haven't even caught up yet. Someone thought it would be cute to call the police on me tonight.







HA! What are they going to do? Arrest me for being one legged?? LOL!!

So...........HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!
I had Lasagna! No, it wasn't turkey Lasgna, just spicy Lasagna!!

Now, to find the first post someone did, got to one of thier posts/ Click on thier sreen name / Click on View Public Profile / Go to the tab that says: Statistics, click on that tab / Go to the part that says Find all posts by OPTERIX75, click on that blue line / ppppppppppppptttttttttttthhhhhhh!!
Oh man!! They did change it, that used to bring up every post in the forum you were in.

Ok, so now, go to the main page of the forum you're looking in, like this one: http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/
The click on SEARCH THIS FORUM, then in the drop down click Advanced Search, it will take you to this massively confusing page.......
There, on the right side under Search by User Name, enter in the dude or dudettes name: AuraNova..........once you start typing it will find a bunch of names that start that way, you can select, or just type it all/ make sure the box that says find posts by this user is checked / on the left, under search options make sure it says find posts from: Any Date / and Newer At the bottom of the page click on Show Results as: Posts Then click on Search Now & it should bring up all posts by that person

Ok, I'm still confused cause here's what came up for Aura: http://www.overclock.net/search.php?searchid=6717475

Then here's what came up for Rockr69, you can see it lists his first post: http://www.overclock.net/search.php?searchid=6717368

Hmmmm


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Then here's what came up for Rockr69, you can see it lists his first post: http://www.overclock.net/search.php?searchid=6717368

Hmmmm









Wow. That's like a year of my life right there. Cool Bri +rep for the investigative skills.

*EDIT* Well the first month or so anyway


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Wow. That's like a year of my life right there. Cool Bri +rep for the investigative skills.

*EDIT* Well the first month or so anyway

Oh man!! That stinks! Now the link doesn't even get you anywhere! I keep telling everyone I can find more of our posts through Google than anything else!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Oh well. For good or for worse, I've just pulled the trigger on the Rosewill Destroyer case from NewEgg. $40. Good enough for my old P4. And it has the 'lil bro' look to go with my Scout.








Just realized I could have gotten the HAF 912 for $60









Too late!


----------



## peacemain

Hi guys, first ever post on this forum








Specs:
GFX: Zotac 460 GTX
Mobo: Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5
CPU: AMD Phenon x6 3.2Ghz
RAM: 2x2gb Redline Mushkin
PSU: 750W Corsair professional series
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda

I've been having quite a few problems with installing my new storm scout case and also a few general question that I could not find suitable answers for anywhere on the internet - my google-fu is weak today apperently









Alright, my main concern is this wierd occurance:

I had just installed all the hardware, double checked to see if everything was inserted correctly and then went on to boot the computer for the first time (all my hardware is brand new)
I had no OS installed so my moniter of course just showed the BIOS screen and then the no OS error thing. However, I did notice that one fan wasent running (the one to the left of the CPU). Fair enough I thought, I messed around a bit with the wiring and was sure that I had it this time. However, this time the PC would not turn on at all, strange, but not that strange considering that I had just messed around with the wiring. I tried to go back to the original setup (the exact same wiring) where only a single fan did not work, this time around however the computer STILL would not turn on.
Now, I believe this must have something to with the case front panel wires because the mobos buttons light up and all which eliminates the PSU and the mobo as possible reasons (amirite?)
Sorry 'bout the rant.

A general question:
Behind the backpanel of my case, theres alot of male 2-pin molex cables, how am I supposed to power these?









Really hope you guys can help me, if you cant, no one proberbly can.
Also: I will take pictures, answer questions you name it if can help me get PC running.
Thanks in advance


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


There, on the right side under Search by User Name, enter in the dude or dudettes name: AuraNova..........once you start typing it will find a bunch of names that start that way, you can select, or just type it all/ make sure the box that says find posts by this user is checked / on the left, under search options make sure it says find posts from: Any Date / and Newer At the bottom of the page click on Show Results as: Posts Then click on Search Now & it should bring up all posts by that person

Ok, I'm still confused cause here's what came up for Aura: http://www.overclock.net/search.php?searchid=6717475

Then here's what came up for Rockr69, you can see it lists his first post: http://www.overclock.net/search.php?searchid=6717368

Hmmmm










Yah, used to have to use advanced search of forums years back for research, weird aint it? 
Maybe OCN capped it at 100 due to the number of members and the possibilty of multiple searches at the same time causing server strain? Dunno, be nice it the cap could be lifted.

Gonna ask a Mod about it, will get back to you guys and girls about it when I hear from them.









Never known a capped limit before.

Also both the links for Aura and Rockr ain't working, weirdness.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peacemain*


Hi guys, first ever post on this forum








Specs:
GFX: Zotac 460 GTX
Mobo: Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5
CPU: AMD Phenon x6 3.2Ghz
RAM: 2x2gb Redline Mushkin
PSU: 750W Corsair professional series
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda

I've been having quite a few problems with installing my new storm scout case and also a few general question that I could not find suitable answers for anywhere on the internet - my google-fu is weak today apperently









Alright, my main concern is this wierd occurance:

I had just installed all the hardware, double checked to see if everything was inserted correctly and then went on to boot the computer for the first time (all my hardware is brand new)
I had no OS installed so my moniter of course just showed the BIOS screen and then the no OS error thing. However, I did notice that one fan wasent running (the one to the left of the CPU). Fair enough I thought, I messed around a bit with the wiring and was sure that I had it this time. However, this time the PC would not turn on at all, strange, but not that strange considering that I had just messed around with the wiring. I tried to go back to the original setup (the exact same wiring) where only a single fan did not work, this time around however the computer STILL would not turn on.
Now, I believe this must have something to with the case front panel wires because the mobos buttons light up and all which eliminates the PSU and the mobo as possible reasons (amirite?)
Sorry 'bout the rant.

A general question:
Behind the backpanel of my case, theres alot of male 2-pin molex cables, how am I supposed to power these?









Really hope you guys can help me, if you cant, no one proberbly can.
Also: I will take pictures, answer questions you name it if can help me get PC running.
Thanks in advance










Two-pin Molex or three-pin fan headers?
Can't linky pictures as using my phone, sorry.

Were any of your case fans working? 'Cos that sounds like the case fan connectons to the light switch on the front panel, so all the case fan leads will need to go into them. Unless they're Molex connecters with only two pins occupying the four holes, in which case they need to connect to the PSU to power the fans.

First thing, start over. Unplug everything but leave it in place, and no power lead from PSU to wall, turn it on briefly to discharge any power before you unplug anything.
24-pin Mobo power, check you push it in fully without bending the Mobo.

Did you correctly place all the standoffs under the Mobo, all alligned with the scew holes to the Mobo and no more under the Mobo than required?
CPU power (4-pin square usually) to the left of the CPU somewhere, from PSU.
CPU fan into Mobo header.
HDD power and SATA.
Front panel connections.
Optical Drive power and SATA.
GPU PCI-E power from PSU.

Power on and see if it all boots and runs without your case fans, if it's all gravy, power off, unplug and hit the power switch to discharge before connecting your case fans

Check all the connecters behind the tray and HDD cage are hooked up to the PSU or relative connecton.
If there are any you can't seem to find a place for, post pics and we'll try to help.


----------



## peacemain

"Two-pin Molex or three-pin fan headers?"

The molex cables behind my tray are two-pin, if that was what you're asking?
Two out of three fans were working









Will do what you've told me to and answer soon on how it went


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peacemain*


Hi guys, first ever post on this forum








Specs:
GFX: Zotac 460 GTX
Mobo: Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5
CPU: AMD Phenon x6 3.2Ghz
RAM: 2x2gb Redline Mushkin
PSU: 750W Corsair professional series
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda

I've been having quite a few problems with installing my new storm scout case and also a few general question that I could not find suitable answers for anywhere on the internet - my google-fu is weak today apperently









Alright, my main concern is this wierd occurance:

I had just installed all the hardware, double checked to see if everything was inserted correctly and then went on to boot the computer for the first time (all my hardware is brand new)
I had no OS installed so my moniter of course just showed the BIOS screen and then the no OS error thing. However, I did notice that one fan wasent running (the one to the left of the CPU). Fair enough I thought, I messed around a bit with the wiring and was sure that I had it this time. However, this time the PC would not turn on at all, strange, but not that strange considering that I had just messed around with the wiring. I tried to go back to the original setup (the exact same wiring) where only a single fan did not work, this time around however the computer STILL would not turn on.
Now, I believe this must have something to with the case front panel wires because the mobos buttons light up and all which eliminates the PSU and the mobo as possible reasons (amirite?)
Sorry 'bout the rant.

A general question:
Behind the backpanel of my case, theres alot of male 2-pin molex cables, how am I supposed to power these?









Really hope you guys can help me, if you cant, no one proberbly can.
Also: I will take pictures, answer questions you name it if can help me get PC running.
Thanks in advance










Hi peacemain, I know this sounds like a pain, but pull your psu, video card and mobo out and see if you can get it to boot on your desk.

As for the 2pin molex connectors, two are fans, front and rear and the other is to supply power to the led switch for the front panel.


----------



## peacemain

@Rockr69
Can get what to boot on my desk?
Also... what do you with desk? Desktop?

Just to be sure, you want me to boot all that shizzle from without the case, as in just laying on my desk?







To check if the problem is with those three components? Why would I need my video card for that? - as I was writing that I figure that its the only to check wether or not you actually turn your pc on, with the fan from GFX amirite?
Anyways, im willing to try anything so, ill do it if you could tell me if I understood you correctly









@EvoBeardy

Unplugged everything, did the discharge thing, also im pretty sure (I cannot be curtain of course) that I did alright with the mobo screws.
Still couldnt turn on.
"Check all the connecters behind the tray and HDD cage are hooked up to the PSU or relative connecton." This I dont understand how i'm supposed to do, their so far away from the PSU and so hard to reach even with the slide off. How do you guys do it?


----------



## kev_b

peacemain, do you have a speaker hooked up to your board? And what beeps do you hear if hooked up?
1 short: System boots successfully
2 short: CMOS setting error
1 long, 1 short: Memory or motherboard error
1 long, 2 short: Monitor or graphics card error
1 long, 3 short: Keyboard error
1 long, 9 short: BIOS ROM error
Continuous long beeps: Graphics card not inserted properly
Continuous short beeps: Power error


----------



## peacemain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


peacemain, do you have a speaker hooked up to your board? And what beeps do you hear if hooked up?
1 short: System boots successfully
2 short: CMOS setting error
1 long, 1 short: Memory or motherboard error
1 long, 2 short: Monitor or graphics card error
1 long, 3 short: Keyboard error
1 long, 9 short: BIOS ROM error
Continuous long beeps: Graphics card not inserted properly
Continuous short beeps: Power error


No I have not, but does it matter if I cant turn on the computer in any way shape or form? :O


----------



## peacemain

Nope, dosent say anything at all. As I said, it dosent turn on, at all ...


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peacemain*


No I have not, but does it matter if I cant turn on the computer in any way shape or form? :O


It will give you a direction where to look for your problem, earlier this year I bought the same MB you have and it helped me out when it didn't post, I returned it and got the ASUS CH-V MB in fact I have 2 of them and it's been the best MB to date for me.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peacemain*


Nope, dosent say anything at all. As I said, it dosent turn on, at all ...










You might want to test your power supply, unhook everything and jumper the power supply and plug in a fan to see if it powers up, here's a link to how to jumper it.


----------



## Crucial09

You need to bench test your computer.

Here is a link to how to bench test your computer.

http://www.pctechbytes.com/troublesh...-your-computer


----------



## peacemain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


You might want to test your power supply, unhook everything and jumper the power supply and plug in a fan to see if it powers up, here's a link to how to jumper it.


Im pretty sure my PSU works since my mobo lights up when the power switch is on. Will try if benching dosent work.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peacemain*


@Rockr69
Can get what to boot on my desk?
Also... what do you with desk? Desktop?

Just to be sure, you want me to boot all that shizzle from without the case, as in just laying on my desk?







To check if the problem is with those three components? Why would I need my video card for that? - as I was writing that I figure that its the only to check wether or not you actually turn your pc on, with the fan from GFX amirite? 
Anyways, im willing to try anything so, ill do it if you could tell me if I understood you correctly









@EvoBeardy

Unplugged everything, did the discharge thing, also im pretty sure (I cannot be curtain of course) that I did alright with the mobo screws.
Still couldnt turn on. 
"Check all the connecters behind the tray and HDD cage are hooked up to the PSU or relative connecton." This I dont understand how i'm supposed to do, their so far away from the PSU and so hard to reach even with the slide off. How do you guys do it?


It's called a bench test. You install the cpu, HSF, memory and video card into board as it is laying on your desk. Before connecting the psu to the components get a metal staple or a small piece of wire and jump the green wire in the 24 pin connector and any black wire in same connector to verify psu operation. If psu turns on, fan running, turn it off and remove the jumper then hook up the psu carefully making sure your using the cpu 8pin cord and port from the psu and not the PCI-e 8pin cord and/or port as they are wired differently. Before connecting the AC power cord to psu clear CMOS on board. Connect AC power cord to psu with the psu switch in the off (O) position. When you are satisfied all connections are proper then switch on psu and attempt to start computer.

The video card is so you can see if it starts. Mobo lights and fans running don't mean beans if your not getting a POST screen, hence video card.


----------



## peacemain

Update: Heres what I did:

I did the bench test and the jumper test (psu worked btw). Did everything you & the guide said. However one thing I dont understand - how am I supposed to start the computer when theres obviously no "power button" to speak of.
Im refering to your last line "switch on psu and attempt *to start computer.*"
Anyways, with the PSU turned and with speakers on I just had alot of (is it white?)noise, the light on the mobo buttons, but no post beep or screen.
I'm entering the phase of "screwitalltohellishallstartmoterbikinginsteadyesi ndeed" :-D


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peacemain*


Update: Heres what I did:

I did the bench test and the jumper test (psu worked btw). Did everything you & the guide said. However one thing I dont understand - how am I supposed to start the computer when theres obviously no "power button" to speak of.
Im refering to your last line "switch on psu and attempt *to start computer.*"
Anyways, with the PSU turned and with speakers on I just had alot of (is it white?)noise, the light on the mobo buttons, but no post beep or screen.
I'm entering the phase of "screwitalltohellishallstartmoterbikinginsteadyesi ndeed" :-D


Allright calm down. Let research your board and I'll be right back


----------



## Rockr69

OK to turn on computer use a screwdriver to short pins 6 and 8 in the F_PANEL connection block, pin # 3/4 from left in the upper row. Just touch the two together until pc comes on then release from short. If it starts You can either switch off at psu or short pins 6 and 8 together until computer shuts off, but run long enough to see post screen all the way through to no OS message.

At this point if it doesn't start, it's possible you have a bad board and though frustrating, it's happened to many of us.


----------



## peacemain

Thanks man, im calm dont worry.
Just a question to your answer... to make sure I understand it correctly.
You want me to make the screwdriver touch pins 3 and 4 at the same time right?
That would make sense since its the power pins. But im not sure I understand what you're saying about pins 6 & 8 also from the upper row to the left? Or? Sorry if im asking silly questions just want to be perfectly certain


----------



## Enigma8750

3. *Is it possible to add to more red led side fans and connect them to the button that switches the leds off?*
Yes it is possible but its going to require that you buy the dual line CM fans. Otherwise your gonna have to add another switch on the back. The perfect place is right under the handle of the side panel. There is a pilot hole there already and I fit a cold cathode switch into there and it works great and its easy to get to. 
[/quote]

abdidas: 
Quote:



So there is a wire that comes down from the light switch button. And the led fans connect to this wire. So they need seperate wire for led and not combined with the power right?. Also is there any free connectors on the wire from the button, so you can it can control the extra led fans.



Quote:



Answer: You must wire in your other fans because the plug is only for the onboard fans only.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seven9st surfer & Enigma8750*


*LED CONTROLLER*










Notice that the *RIGHT* side of the Terminal feeds the power each circuit on the *LEFT*. Now The *BLACK* wire is NEGATIVE and the *YELLOW* wire is the 12 V +

YouTube- Terminal Block Installation Guide (Part 1 of 5)

With this solution you use a terminal Block with the power wire of each unit that you want to control and let the one switch control them all.


*If you plan on hooking up more LEDs to your Control Panel Switch. Use this Wiring diagram.*


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peacemain*


Update: Heres what I did:

I did the bench test and the jumper test (psu worked btw). Did everything you & the guide said. However one thing I dont understand - how am I supposed to start the computer when theres obviously no "power button" to speak of.
Im refering to your last line "switch on psu and attempt *to start computer.*"
Anyways, with the PSU turned and with speakers on I just had alot of (is it white?)noise, the light on the mobo buttons, but no post beep or screen.
I'm entering the phase of "screwitalltohellishallstartmoterbikinginsteadyesi ndeed" :-D


Your motherboard has a built in power and rest switch so you don't need the case switch hooked up also there shouldn't be any white noise from a speaker that plugs into the motherboard, maybe you should be reading your manual, this is the speaker I'm talking about, it plugs into the motherboard.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peacemain*


Thanks man, im calm dont worry.
Just a question to your answer... to make sure I understand it correctly.
You want me to make the screwdriver touch pins 3 and 4 at the same time right?
That would make sense since its the power pins. But im not sure I understand what you're saying about pins 6 & 8 also from the upper row to the left? Or? Sorry if im asking silly questions just want to be perfectly certain










Yes the actual pin address in the block is 6 and 8 , but they are physically 3 and 4 from the left in the top row. If you look at the block on the left side it is labeled

2
1

and they are laid out like this

2 4 6 8 10 12 ....
1 3 5 7 09 11.....


----------



## Rockr69

Yep kev_b is right. The power and reset switch is up by the 24 pin connector on the board. Thanks kev. I feel like a noob now


----------



## Enigma8750

They aren't silly questions. That is what we are here for


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yep kev_b is right. The power and reset switch is up by the 24 pin connector on the board. Thanks kev. I feel like a noob now


Don't feel like a noob. 
Its better when bench testing to actually use the screwdriver to short the pins.
It rules out that it could be a problem with the mobo buttons.

It just pinpoints where the problem is more.

You can just try both methods too to start it up.


----------



## Enigma8750

It sounds like the CMOS reset is in the wrong config. Check this first to see if it is in the Reset mode.

Here is my two cents.

When you have a problem like this the best thing to do is start all over.

Tear it all down and reset your PSU by just unplugging it and turning the power switch off.

Then I want you to unplug every plug and the disassemble the Entire unit including pulling the ram.

Then check your Stand offs that connect the MOBO to the case. I have made this error three times so don't feel bad, it is a normal mistake with Motherboard and usually doesn't cause any problems other than not allowing your MOBO to turn on..

Some motherboard want 9 pins and some want 10 and some want 8 so pull that MOFO, I mean MOBO out and check every standoff to a hole in the MOBO.

check your cpu for proper placement. I know it is elementary but it is always the simple stuff that gets you.

Mount your CPU Heat sink.

Mount your Mobo in the Scout.

Then hook up your 24 pin and your 8/4 Pin cpu wire. NOT the 8 pin Invidia or 4 pin GPU wire.

Now use the screwdriver and turn on the system remembering to plug in the PSU turn the switch back on and then jumper the two pins that start the mobo. NO fans yet. Just the main Mobo.

Now turn off the power on the back of the PSU.

Plug in one fan at the time. Rear first. check to make sure that the pins in the sockets are seated correctly.

Once you have ruled out the fans then plug in your Graphics card. and try again. Each time you do something turn it on and then turn it back off and then go to the next step. Make your hard drive the very last step..


----------



## peacemain

Alright, just did both the screwdriver thing and the also pressed the powerbutton(duh, I should have told myself). Alas nothing happened at all. Next I isolate the problem yes? I know the PSU and the GFX works. The question is the RAM, the CPU, and the mobo. I have a feeling its the mobo. But anywho - is there a way to isolate those components without having spare parts(which I dont, not ones that fit in those parts anyways)

Well, thanks for all your help, really


----------



## peacemain

How do I check if its in reset mode?







Also: I will follow that list you made before shipping parts back to seller and so forth.


----------



## Enigma8750

I am not singling you out.. This is how I do it even after my 24th build. Its always something simple.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peacemain*


How do I check if its in reset mode?







Also: I will follow that list you made before shipping parts back to seller and so forth.


Fill out your CP System INfo so we know what board you have.


----------



## Enigma8750

okay.. Your board has a built in reset and power push button switches next to the Memory Slots.
Your Clear CMOS is also a push button right above the Sata Plugs on the back of the board.

Your two memory modules have to be plugged into the first two slots starting with where the CPU is located.

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList...ud5_v2.0_e.pdf

Quote:



22/23/24) PW_SW/ RST_SW/ CMOS_SW (Quick Buttons)
This motherboard has 3 quick buttons: power button, clearing CMOS button and reset button. The power button and reset button allow users to quickly turn on/off or reset the computer in an open-case environment when they want to change hardware components or conduct hardware testing. Use the clearing CMOS button to clear the CMOS values (e.g. date information and BIOS configurations) and reset the CMOS values to factory defaults when needed.


----------



## peacemain

So I just push that button? Because i've already tried that








Will do a complete re-installation tommorrow or monday with a friend or two who knows about computers aswell just to have a few ekstra eyes to spot possible flaws and stuff like that.
Will tell wether or not it works in one of the comming days.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peacemain*


Alright, just did both the screwdriver thing and the also pressed the powerbutton(duh, I should have told myself). Alas nothing happened at all. Next I isolate the problem yes? I know the PSU and the GFX works. The question is the RAM, the CPU, and the mobo. I have a feeling its the mobo. But anywho - is there a way to isolate those components without having spare parts(which I dont, not ones that fit in those parts anyways)

Well, thanks for all your help, really










To check the RAM, use one stick at a time in the a lot furthest from the CPU.
To check the CPU, there's no other way than to try your CPU in another board or get any AM3 chip and try it. The latter would basically check you Mobo and CPU.


----------



## Enigma8750

Understand.. We Will be here for you.


----------



## kev_b

I have a sheet of black acrylic coming next week that I plan on using on the front cover but today I had a wild hair up my *** and decided to cut an extra Lian-Li side panel I had laying around (black anodized aluminum) so now Iâ€™m not certain which way I want to go, acrylic or aluminum. I am also debating if a 140mm fan grill at the bottom will look any good; my other thought is 2 120mm fan grills on the front, even out all that empty space on the front cover, opinions are welcomed. The second pic is with the 120mm grill.


----------



## narabhut

Add me please!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I have a sheet of black acrylic coming next week that I plan on using on the front cover but today I had a wild hair up my *** and decided to cut an extra Lian-Li side panel I had laying around (black anodized aluminum) so now Iâ€™m not certain which way I want to go, acrylic or aluminum. I am also debating if a 140mm fan grill at the bottom will look any good; my other thought is 2 120mm fan grills on the front, even out all that empty space on the front cover, opinions are welcomed. The second pic is with the 120mm grill.


 I like the direction you are going, and might even like a grill, but just not that grill,lol, 
Like maybe one of those custom milled from billet grills? 
you know the CNC machine ones? to match that aluminum cover plate?
Or how it matches with your black acrylic? if you still go that route?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *narabhut*


Add me please!


We need pics and you're in.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


I like the direction you are going, and might even like a grill, but just not that grill,lol, 
Like maybe one of those custom milled from billet grills? 
you know the CNC machine ones? to match that aluminum cover plate?
Or how it matches with your black acrylic? if you still go that route?


I have a 140mm grill coming but it might not fit, I might have to do a bit of sanding on it. I put a 140mm filter on the cover and it looks close.


----------



## Crucial09

HEY GUYS!

Got a question. I'd like an answer from everyone please! Just for more opinion.

Here is my chipset heatsink.








As you can see it has a thermal pad on it already and was already installed.

I was wanting to apply some mx-2 thermal paste on it.

Now, is it okay to scrape off this thermal pad and put mx-2 paste on it? The heatsink is held in place with a clamp.

But the chipset has little techy thingys on the green part of it, as you can see in the picture. 
They are small and there is like only two sticking up a little bit. They did make an impression in the thermal pad which you cannot see here.
If I scrape off the thermal pad those little thingys will touch the metal of the heatsink. 
Is this bad and not worth it?

Can I put mx-2 on the chip and install the heatsink with the thermal pad on it anyways?
Or should I just put the heatsink back on like it was?

Thanks all!!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peacemain*


So I just push that button? Because i've already tried that








Will do a complete re-installation tommorrow or monday with a friend or two who knows about computers aswell just to have a few ekstra eyes to spot possible flaws and stuff like that.
Will tell wether or not it works in one of the comming days.


Oh Man!! I just gotta ask. What cooler are you using? Stock?

Hi everybody!! Been playing with the table saw today, made some perfect triangles <oxymoron> for the bathroom cabinet which is coming along nicely.

Here's an announcement!! Remember I said I'll tell you when a game makes my second vid card kick into gear? Well, it happened last night STALKER call of Pripyat made it run it's little core off, got up to a full 63c!!









@ Crucial: Yeah, scrape it off, might want to use a little diluted rubbing alcohol to get the sticky stuff off. Put a thin layer of MX-2 on & where it touches the "techy things", probably tranisitor groups, it will transfer the heat to the heatsink. BTW, don't know if you used it before but MX-2 is one of those tarry heat transfer goops, it can take up to 24 hours to set but you usually see most effect within 2.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I have a 140mm grill coming but it might not fit, I might have to do a bit of sanding on it. I put a 140mm filter on the cover and it looks close.


Yes!
Now your talking! I like the 2 on one with 2 sizes.

This is sick

Edit: What color is the acrilic, you are waiting for?


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Crucial: Yeah, scrape it off, might want to use a little diluted rubbing alcohol to get the sticky stuff off. Put a thin layer of MX-2 on & where it touches the "techy things", probably tranisitor groups, it will transfer the heat to the heatsink.

Those transistors poking out a little won't fry when they touch the metal on the heat sink will they?

Thats how my video card fried. a metal fan clip touched the transisotors when it fell off bc I didn't have a back plate on it.


----------



## BriSleep

Not with MX-2, just make sure you put a decent layer, I mean, it's supposed to be really thin right? HA! Mine is never that thin that you can see through it.







Anyway, it's extremely electrically inert, unless you squeeze the bejeebers out of it, the two metals will never touch.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is my last build.. I did a Lian Li 58 Lancool. I used the CoolerMaster stacker Hdd holder on the top but a 120 fan and there is a Coolermaster Storm Scout Stock 140 fan on the bottom. it looks good but if you went 2 120s it would look great. But I like that MNPC Fan shroud. That will look great on the front of the Scout. Here is a picture of my last build front.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
HEY GUYS!

Got a question. I'd like an answer from everyone please! Just for more opinion.

Here is my chipset heatsink.








As you can see it has a thermal pad on it already and was already installed.

I was wanting to apply some mx-2 thermal paste on it.

Now, is it okay to scrape off this thermal pad and put mx-2 paste on it? The heatsink is held in place with a clamp.

But the chipset has little techy thingys on the green part of it, as you can see in the picture.
They are small and there is like only two sticking up a little bit. They did make an impression in the thermal pad which you cannot see here.
If I scrape off the thermal pad those little thingys will touch the metal of the heatsink.
Is this bad and not worth it?

Can I put mx-2 on the chip and install the heatsink with the thermal pad on it anyways?
Or should I just put the heatsink back on like it was?

Thanks all!!!!

Hard to see, but why not use a X-acto blade and cut around that perfect outline, and use some isopropyl alcohol 91% and a coffiee filter to clean it,
and the chip and you should be good to go!
Edit: I am thinking they used that thermal pad to isolate the HS form that PCB with those transistors, so just cut that hole right in the center and apply your paste.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Hard to see, but why not use a X-acto blade and cut around that perfect outline, and use some isopropyl alcohol 91% and a coffiee filter to clean it,
and the chip and you should be good to go!

Thats what I was thinking of doing. I can cut it out easily.

Rockr69, & Brisleep

The bracket that holds the heatsink down is very very strong. applies a lot of pressure so I'm afriad overtime it will touch the transitors.
So I will cut out a little square, where the chip touched it, and put some mx-2 there.
I don't want to chance frying my mobo.

Thanks guys. you helped alot.


----------



## Enigma8750

just my







but would it not be better to just put some really thin double sided tape on top of the transistor in question Those Transistors get hot too.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Here is my last build.. I did a Lian Li 58 Lancool. I used the CoolerMaster stacker Hdd holder on the top but a 120 fan and there is a Coolermaster Storm Scout Stock 140 fan on the bottom. it looks good but if you went 2 120s it would look great. But I like that MNPC Fan shroud. That will look great on the front of the Scout. Here is a picture of my last build front.











It's so *RED!*


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

just my







but would it not be better to just put some really thin double sided tape on top of the transistor in question Those Transistors get hot too.


Could work. But Intel made the heatsink with that thermal pad on there so those transistors (literally 1 or 2 only) can't get too hot.

What I did was cut out the little square imprint the actual chipset chip made in the thermal pad.
The cleaned the metal that was showing up, and applying some mx-2 to that.
Stuck it on the mobo, and secured it down.

i'm assuming it works fine, can't know for sure, but I started up my computer and it gave me the no video error beep because I have no video card to put in it right now. So I'm thinking its fine?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
It's so *RED!*

I know.. I used two 16 LED strips inside then I have four LEDs per fan. That is 24 High Intensity LED lights. I like RED.







It looks like a searing reactor about to go Nucular.









This is my favorite picture of her..


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I know.. I used two 16 LED strips inside then I have four LEDs per fan. That is 24 High Intensity LED lights. I like RED.







It looks like a searing reactor about to go Nucular.











speaking of red, I found the fans I would like in my new scout, only problem is I can not find them in the states, they look just like the Deep Cool fans only red. Xilence


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

I know.. I used two 16 LED strips inside then I have four LEDs per fan. That is 24 High Intensity LED lights. I like RED. It looks like a searing reactor about to go Nucular.
Wow. You managed to get the look I was trying for in my old rig. I bought a POS CodeGen case because I thought I could make it look like an old timey tube radio/TV with a lot of orange fans inside to give it that vucuum tube glow. I even put an old Philco TV badge on it. Trouble was, I could never find the right color fans or lights. Then the airflow/heat problem forced me to leave the side off and park a table fan there for the rest of it's run







Hopefully, I'll have better luck with the new case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
speaking of red, I found the fans I would like in my new scout, only problem is I can not find them in the states, they look just like the Deep Cool fans only red. Xilence

I love those fans.. I think you can buy overseas.. just change your Dollars to Euros.. Paypal style.


----------



## Shiggins

Hey all,

A while back people were asking for a CAD of the scout so here is a teaser of an ongoing project.










I'm slowly CADing the scout (on my scout) so that eventually I can export it to sketchup for the rest of you to use. I'll let you know when school gives me the free time to finish it.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Hey all,

A while back people were asking for a CAD of the scout so here is a teaser of an ongoing project.










I'm slowly CADing the scout (on my scout) so that eventually I can export it to sketchup for the rest of you to use. I'll let you know when school gives me the free time to finish it.

Hey!! I have one of those!! I have one for my Haf too, really need to get it put on, stupid button keeps sticking!

Oh!! Almost missed the joke! You CAD!!









It's snowing!!







The lady next doors car got broken into last night! Dang, now I gotta clear a space in the Garage!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
HEY GUYS!

Got a question. I'd like an answer from everyone please! Just for more opinion.

Here is my chipset heatsink.








As you can see it has a thermal pad on it already and was already installed.

I was wanting to apply some mx-2 thermal paste on it.

Now, is it okay to scrape off this thermal pad and put mx-2 paste on it? The heatsink is held in place with a clamp.

But the chipset has little techy thingys on the green part of it, as you can see in the picture.
They are small and there is like only two sticking up a little bit. They did make an impression in the thermal pad which you cannot see here.
If I scrape off the thermal pad those little thingys will touch the metal of the heatsink.
Is this bad and not worth it?

Can I put mx-2 on the chip and install the heatsink with the thermal pad on it anyways?
Or should I just put the heatsink back on like it was?

Thanks all!!!!

I would say If it's not broken don't fix it, but since you've pulled the hs off you've ruined the integrity of th thermal pad. IMHO you've went past the point of no return. The question you have answer now is did the two transistors make as deep an impression in the thermal pad as did the chip? If the answer is no then clean off the thermal pad and apply the mx3. if the answer is yes then you need to make an insulator out very thin semi rigid plastic to sit atop of the transistors and apply the mx3 to only the chip and re-seat the hs.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey!! I have one of those!! I have one for my Haf too, really need to get it put on, stupid button keeps sticking!

Oh!! Almost missed the joke! You CAD!!









It's snowing!!







The lady next doors car got broken into last night! Dang, now I gotta clear a space in the Garage!

Better make space in the garage fast.
1. to protect your car from the weather.
and
2. to protect it from theft.

I had the rust check done on my jeep cherokee and they sprayed the entire underneath, all the nooks and crannys, with a rust resistant gel like spray.
And I painted the underneath with rubberized asphalt.
It is totally worth it to protect your car from rust and salt


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I would say If it's not broken don't fix it, but since you've pulled the hs off you've ruined the integrity of th thermal pad. IMHO you've went past the point of no return. The question you have answer now is did the two transistors make as deep an impression in the thermal pad as did the chip? If the answer is no then clean off the thermal pad and apply the mx3. if the answer is yes then you need to make an insulator out very thin semi rigid plastic to sit atop of the transistors and apply the mx3 to only the chip and re-seat the hs.

No the transistors did not go as deep in the thermal pad as the chip.
My solution was to clear the thermal pad where the chip imprinted it only.

So I made a tiny square of metal show in the middle. big enough for the chip only. The cleaned it up nicely, and put a small small dab of mx2 on the metal.
Seated it into the mobo and rotated it so the original imprints of the transistors are in a different position. Therefore the transistors now have to start "digging in the thermal pad" all over again. So to speak.

What do you think?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
No the transistors did not go as deep in the thermal pad as the chip.
My solution was to clear the thermal pad where the chip imprinted it only.

So I made a tiny square of metal show in the middle. big enough for the chip only. The cleaned it up nicely, and put a small small dab of mx2 on the metal.
Seated it into the mobo and rotated it so the original imprints of the transistors are in a different position. Therefore the transistors now have to start "digging in the thermal pad" all over again. So to speak.

What do you think?

Very EXCELLENT solution. +rep for ingenuity


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Hey all,

A while back people were asking for a CAD of the scout so here is a teaser of an ongoing project.










I'm slowly CADing the scout (on my scout) so that eventually I can export it to sketchup for the rest of you to use. I'll let you know when school gives me the free time to finish it.

What sort of file are you going to be exporting it out as? IGES, STEP or something else??? What software are you using to do your CAD work? Almost looks like Pro-E to me...... Really nice work there! I know how time consuming drawing something up like that can be.


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
What sort of file are you going to be exporting it out as? IGES, STEP or something else??? What software are you using to do your CAD work? Almost looks like Pro-E to me...... Really nice work there! I know how time consuming drawing something up like that can be.

Right now I am working in Solidworks. I'm planning on first exporting it as a .STL file so that I can then convert it to .SKP . That way people can view it in google sketchup since that program is free unlike most CAD software.


----------



## well

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Well the Good General is not completely finished with us yet. Since you have that Drive bay out why don't you pull both of those Xiggys and paint them Red and black as well. Xigs are known for their silence but not their looks.. I love it though. I think that V6 looks so Hot in that case and matches that Board to a tee.. Just please Paint those Xiggys with at least one coat. You won't kill them. They are embarrassed about the color to start with.. LOL
And the front rails on the Hard Drive rack would not be complete without a Red stripe down both sides and a red or black HDD Cover made of your famous Plexi.










Beautiful build General Kev-b.


really nice! good work!


----------



## peacemain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh Man!! I just gotta ask. What cooler are you using? Stock?

Hi everybody!! Been playing with the table saw today, made some perfect triangles <oxymoron> for the bathroom cabinet which is coming along nicely.

Here's an announcement!! Remember I said I'll tell you when a game makes my second vid card kick into gear? Well, it happened last night STALKER call of Pripyat made it run it's little core off, got up to a full 63c!!









@ Crucial: Yeah, scrape it off, might want to use a little diluted rubbing alcohol to get the sticky stuff off. Put a thin layer of MX-2 on & where it touches the "techy things", probably tranisitor groups, it will transfer the heat to the heatsink. BTW, don't know if you used it before but MX-2 is one of those tarry heat transfer goops, it can take up to 24 hours to set but you usually see most effect within 2.


Yes using stockcooler, but have one of those xigmatic(or something like that) from my old PC - why anyways?


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Very EXCELLENT solution. +rep for ingenuity


Thanks Rockr69!
But you have to +rep H969 also. While I was thinking the same idea as him, he posted that idea up also.

Thank you for your help Rocker69


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Thanks Rockr69!
But you have to +rep H969 also. While I was thinking the same idea as him, he posted that idea up also.

Thank you for your help Rocker69


It is done.


----------



## GoodInk

Wow gone for 4 days and a lot has gone one. To all the people with new build they look great.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Hey all,

A while back people were asking for a CAD of the scout so here is a teaser of an ongoing project.










I'm slowly CADing the scout (on my scout) so that eventually I can export it to sketchup for the rest of you to use. I'll let you know when school gives me the free time to finish it.









Someone knows what they are doing.


----------



## kev_b

I changed my set up again, with the CH-V it has issues with the north bridge getting hot, I already fixed mine but with the CM V-6 I got worried any air flow to it would be blocked so I opened up the space by putting in my H-50.
With the Scout and H-50 set up push pull thereâ€™s no room for a 140mm fan on top, I want that fan, so I cut out the rear screen and put a CM fan from the V-6 on the outside and the red LED on the inside, when I get paid I am going to order 2- 140mm Xilence fans from the UK, maybe even 2- 120mm for the H-50.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I changed my set up again, with the CH-V it has issues with the north bridge getting hot, I already fixed mine but with the CM V-6 I got worried any air flow to it would be blocked so I opened up the space by putting in my H-50.
With the Scout and H-50 set up push pull thereâ€™s no room for a 140mm fan on top, I want that fan, so I cut out the rear screen and put a CM fan from the V-6 on the outside and the red LED on the inside, when I get paid I am going to order 2- 140mm Xilence fans from the UK, maybe even 2- 120mm for the H-50.

I'm loving it, I really like the foam, it make the from look so clean.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I'm loving it, I really like the foam, it make the from look so clean.

That's not foam, it's indoor outdoor carpeting, I might end up replacing it with Black acrylic, easier to blow off any dust build up.


----------



## murcielago585

I just bought myself the Storm Scout off newegg.ca for $59.00 (with $10 mail-in) and free shipping and I'm psyched to get working on it. This will be for my next build in January (hopefully with an i5 2500K).

I won't be buying a crazy long gpu so I should be fine with the hard drive cage but how did you guys remove it? I read that it's riveted to the case. The reason I'd want to remove it is that it seems like it blocks a lot of air flow. I will only have one 3.5" hard drive and one 2.5" SSD so if I took out the hard drive cage, where would i put them?
I'd love to read through the 1500 pages, but no. Are there any quick guides on how to remove the hard drive cage? I want to get a noctua fan in the front like you guys, that looks amazing and should fit well with the look of the P67 Sabertooth I'm getting!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *murcielago585* 
I just bought myself the Storm Scout off newegg.ca for $59.00 (with $10 mail-in) and free shipping and I'm psyched to get working on it. This will be for my next build in January (hopefully with an i5 2500K).

I won't be buying a crazy long gpu so I should be fine with the hard drive cage but how did you guys remove it? I read that it's riveted to the case. The reason I'd want to remove it is that it seems like it blocks a lot of air flow. I will only have one 3.5" hard drive and one 2.5" SSD so if I took out the hard drive cage, where would i put them?
I'd love to read through the 1500 pages, but no. Are there any quick guides on how to remove the hard drive cage? I want to get a noctua fan in the front like you guys, that looks amazing and should fit well with the look of the P67 Sabertooth I'm getting!

I used a drill on the bottom ones and a dremel with a grinder bit on the top.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
That's not foam, it's indoor outdoor carpeting, I might end up replacing it with Black acrylic, easier to blow off any dust build up.

That's funny I used speaker box carpet on my Sniper, it's just one of those things you'd never think of using in a PC.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It is done.

Yes master


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
That's funny I used speaker box carpet on my Sniper, it's just one of those things you'd never think of using in a PC.

There's one problem I see using indoor outdoor carpet, if I have the side off my cat might want to get in a good scatch.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
There's one problem I see using indoor outdoor carpet, if I have the side off my cat might want to get in a good scatch.









I was thinking of using speaker box carpet too.
Have no cats so im in the clear lol


----------



## Enigma8750

For you do it yourself guys and gals. The Wal-Mart cheap rubber black Floor Mats for cars are great for doing a sound proofing that way. Just cut to fit and then tape in with double sided tape. Great Idea Kev b. You have always been an innovator. Great idea.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Hey all,

A while back people were asking for a CAD of the scout so here is a teaser of an ongoing project.










I'm slowly CADing the scout (on my scout) so that eventually I can export it to sketchup for the rest of you to use. I'll let you know when school gives me the free time to finish it.


Oh Shiggins.. You have me salivating.. I can't wait to make you one of my Newest officers. Finish the project and you will be Major Shiggins.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Right now I am working in Solidworks. I'm planning on first exporting it as a .STL file so that I can then convert it to .SKP . That way people can view it in google sketchup since that program is free unlike most CAD software.


Shiggins. Are we going to be able to use this on Google Sketchup.. Please if you can.. Please. So we all can play with it.










Your rendering makes me wonder what a solid aluminum Scout with a black shining finish would look like.. I love the way this is going.. I am so excited about using this new Model for our Fit checks.


----------



## GoodInk

I got my blue tape today!


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Right now I am working in Solidworks. I'm planning on first exporting it as a .STL file so that I can then convert it to .SKP . That way people can view it in google sketchup since that program is free unlike most CAD software.

STL files I can handle... I can most files... as long as they are not unigraphics... translator costs to much for how little it is used in my line of work.

I can open most type of files in MasterCam at work or go up to the engineering room and open it in Pro-E and convert it into something I can use...

That really is some nice work you have done so far! I cannot wait to see how it comes out!


----------



## murcielago585

Shiggins, are you measuring this beast by hand or are you scaling off an image of the case? That model looks crazy good and very time consuming. Let me know if you need some help with some of the less complex parts. I've done years of CATIA modeling, and believe I can convert to Solidworks.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

I just bought myself the Storm Scout off newegg.ca for $59.00 (with $10 mail-in) and free shipping and I'm psyched to get working on it. This will be for my next build in January








When did this happen....why does this always....AAARRRGGGHHH!!!









sigh


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Better make space in the garage fast. 
1. to protect your car from the weather.
and 
2. to protect it from theft.

I had the rust check done on my jeep cherokee and they sprayed the entire underneath, all the nooks and crannys, with a rust resistant gel like spray.
And I painted the underneath with rubberized asphalt.
It is totally worth it to protect your car from rust and salt


Haven't read anything yet cause I was out there cleaning the Garage today! Marsha, my painter friend, her hubby Jason and granddaughter/ great grandson all came over.

First things first. Last night Mindy went shopping for me.







Ok, calm down, it's pretty rare but it does happen. Then since the average temp for 24 hours has been around 18f, she goes to Starbucks, to get herself a coffee, none for me.







We have an 07 Chrysler Sebring, power mirrors, er, power mirror. Yeah, she's not used to driving & she went through the drive through & bang, there goes the power mirror!







Oh Man!!!







I said, well, you know who's allowance that's coming out of! I don't even know where to try & get one other than the dealer! *Anyone know a good place online?? All I get is the whole mirror, I just need the part between the car & the mirror assembly.*

Ok, the Garage, picked up the towers that some idiot put on thier backs instead of standing up to use them. The towers are these huge Oak cabinets that my dad painted white. That's right, he painted real oak with cheap white paint, then I dis-owned him!







I will eventually strip it & re-do it with semi gloss urethane. So, we moved the towers, threw out all the empty boxes, moved the front screen storm door so I can start fixing it, got the entertainment center ready to move tomorrow & put a whole bunch of stuff in the house. After the entertainment center is in & I cut the back panel for the bathroom cabinet, I should be able to put the car in there & still have room to work. The front handicap ramp is out there & I should be able to finish I move that once the bathroom is done. So, here's a couple of pics, honest now, it's a lot cleaner than it was!!

Oh, cars don't rust here, too dry. There are cars out in the desert that are 25 years old with no rust! I do want to change the oil, clean it up, put synthetic wax on it, clean the seats, stuff like that. The undercoating you mention, I had 4 cans of it, it really quiets a car! I can't find them now, may have given them away.









Ok, that's the right half, see my red tool box towards the big door, the wood that's on the immediate right of the pic.... well, some is wood, some is drywall, some is the counter top that will go in the bathroom. Most of the stuff down the middle will end up on the curb or Craigslist. The cyberpower box is full of paper recycling, last month I had close to 250lbs!

















That's the left side, see where the ladder is leaning, those are the oak towers, my dad had them bolted together, I might do that after I re-finish them but right now they need to be filled with a lot of this junk!







See the little cabinet on top? That goes over the refridgerator, then there's a yellowish cabinet to the right, the footers rotted out, the whole thing is particle board, I was going to cut it up & use it for other projects then Jason said, put it upside down & use it here. TaDa!!! Then under the ladder you can see some grey legs, that's my folding table saw! It will be out & open tomorrow. 
Dead Center in front is a huge sheet, that's particle board for the bathroom cabinet, right at the bottom is the piece I have to make, er, copy.







What it's leaning against is the Entertainment center that Marsha is coming over tomorrow to help me move & set up. BTW, it's oak, the towers that go on each side are oak, our armoire is oak, the bedroom entertainment center is oak, Mindy's dresser is oak. Why Why Why!!!! Oak is so D#Mn Heavy!!

Well, since you asked, here's what I've been working on for a week, the master bath cabinet, counter, sink, these pieces have been primered with B.I.N. primer, waterproof, mold proof, it will never rot again!









Now! Computers. Here is Mindys' Scout in the new office, this is her old desk, haven't got the new one yet. Pardon the mess, we've been real busy!









Here's my desk with my Haf Blue, custom, water cooled, also a mess







:


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murcielago585*


Shiggins, are you measuring this beast by hand or are you scaling off an image of the case? That model looks crazy good and very time consuming. Let me know if you need some help with some of the less complex parts. I've done years of CATIA modeling, and believe I can convert to Solidworks.


Yep, it is all measured. I've got my dial calipers, a pair of 6" machinists rules, and other assorted measuring devices so that we get the right distances for sure (or at least pretty close). For some crazy shaped stuff like the window, I have been using a photo copy of the actual thing as that's more accurate than measuring in those cases.

Thanks for the offer, but I'm gonna be trying to get it all done myself. I'm using it as good practice/a piece for my portfolio as a MechE. Only a few more semesters til I need to find a real job







. If you really wanted, you could always CAD things like fans/the inserts for the 5.25" bays and HDD cage. I wasn't planning on doing those right off the bat, but someone might want them down the line.

@Brisleep: That picture on your computer looks familiar


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
What sort of file are you going to be exporting it out as? IGES, STEP or something else??? What software are you using to do your CAD work? Almost looks like Pro-E to me...... Really nice work there! I know how time consuming drawing something up like that can be.

Interesting. I d/l'ed a 3D program a while ago, installed today, d/l'ed a CAD program about a week ago, just installed today. Now, I just need a lot of tiny white balls, an automated sketching program & one of those sweet 3D cameras.







Maybe I can borrow one?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *peacemain* 
Yes using stockcooler, but have one of those xigmatic(or something like that) from my old PC - why anyways?









Oh, just had a few problems with a few short outs on a few different coolers. No big!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Wow gone for 4 days and a lot has gone one. To all the people with new build they look great.








Someone knows what they are doing.

Yeah, imagine coming back after working for 3 months straight! Yes, the new builds look great & really love the Scout Kev_b!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 







When did this happen....why does this always....AAARRRGGGHHH!!!









sigh

Don't panic! Newegg.ca, or anything .ca is from Canada eh? I accidentally typed in homedepot.ca one day & freaked!







I thought we hit a full blown depression overnight!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggins* 
Yep, it is all measured. I've got my dial calipers, a pair of 6" machinists rules, and other assorted measuring devices so that we get the right distances for sure (or at least pretty close). For some crazy shaped stuff like the window, I have been using a photo copy of the actual thing as that's more accurate than measuring in those cases.

Thanks for the offer, but I'm gonna be trying to get it all done myself. I'm using it as good practice/a piece for my portfolio as a MechE. Only a few more semesters til I need to find a real job







. If you really wanted, you could always CAD things like fans/the inserts for the 5.25" bays and HDD cage. I wasn't planning on doing those right off the bat, but someone might want them down the line.

@Brisleep: That picture on your computer looks familiar









Yeah, I've seen that pic somewhere before, now where was it??








Oh, did you see a few days ago? I have a digital protractor!









Holy Moly!! This has to be the most brightly colored mobo I've ever seen, rep+ just for that dude: http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ml#post2293715


----------



## murcielago585

actually, it's $59.99 on newegg.com right now without rebate:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...6&nm_mc=CM2010

EDIT: and free shipping


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


Yep, it is all measured. I've got my dial calipers, a pair of 6" machinists rules, and other assorted measuring devices so that we get the right distances for sure (or at least pretty close). For some crazy shaped stuff like the window, I have been using a photo copy of the actual thing as that's more accurate than measuring in those cases.

Thanks for the offer, but I'm gonna be trying to get it all done myself. I'm using it as good practice/a piece for my portfolio as a MechE. Only a few more semesters til I need to find a real job







. If you really wanted, you could always CAD things like fans/the inserts for the 5.25" bays and HDD cage. I wasn't planning on doing those right off the bat, but someone might want them down the line.

@Brisleep: That picture on your computer looks familiar










I suppose a CMM would come in handy about now for doing the measuring of the odd stuff...









Edit.... I wish the CMM that we had at work was big enough to put the Scout case on... I'd do what I could to try and help getting some of the odd measurements... I could take the side panel off of mine and take it into work and get some measurements off of it for you and draw it up as a DXF file for you if that would help out... The side panel is about the only thing off of the case that I would be able to bring into work and get on the CMM. I will send you a PM with an e-mail address (That goes to my phone.) you can let me know if it will help or not, And what you would want measured. (Inch or Metric) and so on....


----------



## bajer29

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119196

Newegg's got a sale on the Scout Storm now... Just thought I would let everyone here know. Even though I am sure 90% of you aren't getting another one


----------



## BriSleep

Hmm, Brisleep thinks he deserves a nice Christmast present this year!
What will it be??
This:
http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/v3pad.htm

Or maybe be old fashioned but upgrade to this:
http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/rat7.htm









Silly me, I thought the 9 would be better, it's just a wirelss V7!







I prefer the wire.

This looks interesting:

  Amazon.com: Logitech Wireless Gaming Mouse G700: Electronics 
This one too:    Amazon.com: Cyborg Gaming Keyboard with Tri-Color Backlighting: Electronics 
Anyone ever play this? I'm wondering why it's only 90 cents:    Amazon.com: S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky: Software


----------



## Striker36

i like that G700 ALLOT. my friend has one and its probably the best mouse i havent had a real chance to use XD

i only used it for 15 or 20 mins but in that 15 or 20 mins it was REALLY nice. too bad im stuck with my G500.... oh well i like it too.

all my money right now if going to aviation fuel and Christmas presents or i would buy a G700 in a second


----------



## Crucial09

jesus i just bought an hp wireless mouse for 30$ and the freaking thing thinks holding the left mouse button down to highlight or whatever means to click really really fast, again and again and again.

Its impossible to highlight something or do anything because it clicks out of it holding the left button down.

I think i'm gonna take it back.


----------



## Striker36

GUYS! i need help.

im in the market for a new monitor as my only secondary is in the process of dieing. (is crap and like 5 years old any way) but i never actually shoped for them so im not sure what im looking for.

what do you guys think of THIS one? all the stuff im finding tells me its decent once you calibrate it. but i have no idea if i can do better for the money...

and i see a kevingreenbmx lurking in our humble little thread


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It is done.


 HaHAHaHA, lol
Thx Dude!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I changed my set up again, with the CH-V it has issues with the north bridge getting hot, I already fixed mine but with the CM V-6 I got worried any air flow to it would be blocked so I opened up the space by putting in my H-50.
With the Scout and H-50 set up push pull thereâ€™s no room for a 140mm fan on top, I want that fan, so I cut out the rear screen and put a CM fan from the V-6 on the outside and the red LED on the inside, when I get paid I am going to order 2- 140mm Xilence fans from the UK, maybe even 2- 120mm for the H-50.


 That looks so cool, red paint!
Removed drive cage gives it a full tower look!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Haven't read anything yet cause I was out there cleaning the Garage today! Marsha, my painter friend, her hubby Jason and granddaughter/ great grandson all came over.

First things first. Last night Mindy went shopping for me.







Ok, calm down, it's pretty rare but it does happen. Then since the average temp for 24 hours has been around 18f, she goes to Starbucks, to get herself a coffee, none for me.







We have an 07 Chrysler Sebring, power mirrors, er, power mirror. Yeah, she's not used to driving & she went through the drive through & bang, there goes the power mirror!







Oh Man!!!







I said, well, you know who's allowance that's coming out of! I don't even know where to try & get one other than the dealer! *Anyone know a good place online?? All I get is the whole mirror, I just need the part between the car & the mirror assembly.*

Ok, the Garage, picked up the towers that some idiot put on thier backs instead of standing up to use them. The towers are these huge Oak cabinets that my dad painted white. That's right, he painted real oak with cheap white paint, then I dis-owned him!







I will eventually strip it & re-do it with semi gloss urethane. So, we moved the towers, threw out all the empty boxes, moved the front screen storm door so I can start fixing it, got the entertainment center ready to move tomorrow & put a whole bunch of stuff in the house. After the entertainment center is in & I cut the back panel for the bathroom cabinet, I should be able to put the car in there & still have room to work. The front handicap ramp is out there & I should be able to finish I move that once the bathroom is done. So, here's a couple of pics, honest now, it's a lot cleaner than it was!!

Oh, cars don't rust here, too dry. There are cars out in the desert that are 25 years old with no rust! I do want to change the oil, clean it up, put synthetic wax on it, clean the seats, stuff like that. The undercoating you mention, I had 4 cans of it, it really quiets a car! I can't find them now, may have given them away.









Ok, that's the right half, see my red tool box towards the big door, the wood that's on the immediate right of the pic.... well, some is wood, some is drywall, some is the counter top that will go in the bathroom. Most of the stuff down the middle will end up on the curb or Craigslist. The cyberpower box is full of paper recycling, last month I had close to 250lbs!

















That's the left side, see where the ladder is leaning, those are the oak towers, my dad had them bolted together, I might do that after I re-finish them but right now they need to be filled with a lot of this junk!







See the little cabinet on top? That goes over the refridgerator, then there's a yellowish cabinet to the right, the footers rotted out, the whole thing is particle board, I was going to cut it up & use it for other projects then Jason said, put it upside down & use it here. TaDa!!! Then under the ladder you can see some grey legs, that's my folding table saw! It will be out & open tomorrow. 
Dead Center in front is a huge sheet, that's particle board for the bathroom cabinet, right at the bottom is the piece I have to make, er, copy.







What it's leaning against is the Entertainment center that Marsha is coming over tomorrow to help me move & set up. BTW, it's oak, the towers that go on each side are oak, our armoire is oak, the bedroom entertainment center is oak, Mindy's dresser is oak. Why Why Why!!!! Oak is so D#Mn Heavy!!

Well, since you asked, here's what I've been working on for a week, the master bath cabinet, counter, sink, these pieces have been primered with B.I.N. primer, waterproof, mold proof, it will never rot again!









Now! Computers. Here is Mindys' Scout in the new office, this is her old desk, haven't got the new one yet. Pardon the mess, we've been real busy!









Here's my desk with my Haf Blue, custom, water cooled, also a mess







: 










 LOL
Dude, all I see is progress!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


Yep, it is all measured. I've got my dial calipers, a pair of 6" machinists rules, and other assorted measuring devices so that we get the right distances for sure (or at least pretty close). For some crazy shaped stuff like the window, I have been using a photo copy of the actual thing as that's more accurate than measuring in those cases.

Thanks for the offer, but I'm gonna be trying to get it all done myself. I'm using it as good practice/a piece for my portfolio as a MechE. Only a few more semesters til I need to find a real job







. If you really wanted, you could always CAD things like fans/the inserts for the 5.25" bays and HDD cage. I wasn't planning on doing those right off the bat, but someone might want them down the line.

@Brisleep: That picture on your computer looks familiar










 You will get a job!! 
Don't worry about it, sheesh
Very nice work, I was trying to comment yesterday when my router, bricked itself.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hmm, Brisleep thinks he deserves a nice Christmast present this year!
What will it be??
This:
http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/v3pad.htm

Or maybe be old fashioned but upgrade to this:
http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/rat7.htm









Silly me, I thought the 9 would be better, it's just a wirelss V7!







I prefer the wire.

This looks interesting: Amazon.com: Logitech Wireless Gaming Mouse G700: Electronics

This one too: Amazon.com: Cyborg Gaming Keyboard with Tri-Color Backlighting: Electronics

Anyone ever play this? I'm wondering why it's only 90 cents: Amazon.com: S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky: Software


Okay, quit shopping and dreaming and get back too work!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


GUYS! i need help.

im in the market for a new monitor as my only secondary is in the process of dieing. (is crap and like 5 years old any way) but i never actually shoped for them so im not sure what im looking for.

what do you guys think of THIS one? all the stuff im finding tells me its decent once you calibrate it. but i have no idea if i can do better for the money...

and i see a kevingreenbmx lurking in our humble little thread










I bought that monitor 3 months ago, it is the best monitor out of the 7 that I own.
Thats a realy good deal!
Funny the one I replaced it with was one of my oldest that was 10 years old and cost $750, the NEC Multisync LCD 1920NX
I had 2 of them I bought one week apart I still using the other.

EDIT: Oops!!http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824009252
I got this one not that one and I paid $159 shipped, they drop the price once a month on it!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


GUYS! i need help.

im in the market for a new monitor as my only secondary is in the process of dieing. (is crap and like 5 years old any way) but i never actually shoped for them so im not sure what im looking for.

what do you guys think of THIS one? all the stuff im finding tells me its decent once you calibrate it. but i have no idea if i can do better for the money...

and i see a kevingreenbmx lurking in our humble little thread










I actually bought an Acer P215H 21.5'' not too long ago for that price @ Walmart and it's the shizzle. I like it and I think you'll do fine with that choice.


----------



## Crucial09

Hey guys did some more calbe managment inside. Tell me what you think I can do to make it look more neat and simple.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Hey guys did some more calbe managment inside. Tell me what you think I can do to make it look more neat and simple.



















That's pretty damn clean!


----------



## Crucial09

Thanks man. well compared to this, this is how it was before. 
I don't think it can look much more clean without ordering sleeves for everything.

BEFORE I CLEANED IT UP TODAY...
http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/w...0/DSC00530.jpg


----------



## Striker36

looks REALLY good.... but its not a scout


----------



## BriSleep

@ H969: Oh, I'll get back to work as soon as I find out how much a new mirror for the car costs & if I can do the work or not!








Oh yeah, where do you see progress? I have to tell Mindy!!









@ Shiggins: Congrats on the promotion Major! If you finish the project! I wouldn't want to make all those measurements!









@ Striker: What do you mean calibrate, it's not an IPS monitor, you should load a profile for it and that's that. It's a pretty good monitor though. I'm extremely partial to Samsung though. You probably can't afford it but this is the one I would get in that size, they have a setting button that switches through 5 profiles: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824001377
Actually sell something, a relative maybe & get this one, btw, ignore the contrast ratios, they aren't real, LCD's don't really have contrast, just GTG response: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824001378
Yeah, like Rockr said, if you can get it from Wal mart, do it. I went through 3 LG monitors before I got my Samsung, 1 fritzed out & two just had bad pixels. Look up the Egg's policy on bad pixels, it used to be 15 total or 9 in a group. I noticed *very much* just one bad pixel.
The G700, what did you like about it & why does it have 13 buttons???









@ Crucial: Um, cleaner, I guess you could try wireless transmission of power? I don't see how you can get cleaner. Rip it all out & paint the inside Satin black, that's what I'm gonna do, at this rate probably next summer.







Did you check the software for that mouse, maybe it's set wrong? Then again, never had an HP mouse that was any good for very long. Don't mind Striker, he just wishes he had a bigger case!

If I have time I'll do the report on the Bulldozer / Sandy Bridge thing tonight. Off to work!

Uppp! Had to come back, something in my e-mail. Check this out: http://www.nvidia.com/object/cyberweek-2010.html I hate the color!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Striker: What do you mean calibrate, it's not an IPS monitor, you should load a profile for it and that's that. It's a pretty good monitor though. I'm extremely partial to Samsung though. You probably can't afford it but this is the one I would get in that size, they have a setting button that switches through 5 profiles: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824001377
Actually sell something, a relative maybe & get this one, btw, ignore the contrast ratios, they aren't real, LCD's don't really have contrast, just GTG response: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824001378
Yeah, like Rockr said, if you can get it from Wal mart, do it. I went through 3 LG monitors before I got my Samsung, 1 fritzed out & two just had bad pixels. Look up the Egg's policy on bad pixels, it used to be 15 total or 9 in a group. I noticed *very much* just one bad pixel.
The G700, what did you like about it & why does it have 13 buttons???









the one i linked before tends to have a blueish tint a larger percentage of the time out of the box. but most users have said that the Windows Calibration tool clears it up right quick and makes it a pretty good monitor.

and the G700 just fit in my hand rather nicely. and felt like it would be comfortably for long sessions. its marketed as a "Gaming mouse" from the stuff i have seen on it. so that by definition means more buttons = better XD i couldn't tell you much more than that though i only used it for about 15 mins..


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

@ Crucial: Um, cleaner, I guess you could try wireless transmission of power? I don't see how you can get cleaner. Rip it all out & paint the inside Satin black, that's what I'm gonna do, at this rate probably next summer.







Did you check the software for that mouse, maybe it's set wrong? Then again, never had an HP mouse that was any good for very long. Don't mind Striker, he just wishes he had a bigger case!

Thanks BriSleep. I was thinking of painting it black, but thats just too much work for it. I think it looks okay the color it is. IMO.

As for the mouse, no its the mouse's hardware. Hp just made it wrong.
Read up on some other reviews and others had teh same problem.
I'll take it back to The Source tomorrow and get a new one.
I just want a normal wired mouse I think.
I've gone through 3 wireless mouses in literally 1 month.

And now my laptop got a virus, couldn't boot into safe mode, launched windows startup check thing, and it restored it to some point? didn't tell me when it restored it back to. lol
And now Malwarebytes is doing a "QUICK SCAN" and its taking 35 min so far...
I'm thinking of doing a clean install but windows .iso is on my desktop which has no video card right now! So I'm waiting for malwarebytes to scan. =[ using 100% of my cpu.
Poor laptop lol
Laptop specs are:
2ghz celeron 575
3gb ddr2 667 ram.
160gb hard drive
intel 4500mhd graphics
And 160gb HDD. Got it for 298$ at walmart one day sale about 2 years ago.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

For you do it yourself guys and gals. The Wal-Mart cheap rubber black Floor Mats for cars are great for doing a sound proofing that way. Just cut to fit and then tape in with double sided tape. Great Idea Kev b. You have always been an innovator. Great idea.











so nice D:

but where are the HDDÂ´s??


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
so nice D:

but where are the HDDÂ´s??

It or they, are in the 5.25" drive bays.

Probably only one. with mounting brackets.

Personally I don't see the point in doing that mod. Makes it look more roomy but unless you mod an intake fan up there, you are getting less air over your hard drive, and worse cooling.


----------



## skwannabe

Anyone got a thermaltake frio to fit in their storm scout? I recently upgraded to a haf932 and it came with a thermaltake frio which I'll be giving to my brother and the scout. Thanks for reading!


----------



## K10

I want to see someone paint their scout white.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I want to see someone paint their scout white.

That's weird you say that I was just looking the old girl over and thinking it would look good white


----------



## black!ce

my scout







no modding done as yet but hope to remove the stock side panel and have a clean one without the fan grill plus will add some cathodes


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *black!ce* 
my scout







no modding done as yet but hope to remove the stock side panel and have a clean one without the fan grill plus will add some cathodes










That's a nice Scout. Welcome to the fold. Got page 1 of the thread and grab the club php and drop it into your sig line.

I have a window already cut and drilled, ready to ship. PM me if you want it.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I want to see someone paint their scout white.

Hmmm, sounds very intriguing, if it was mine I'd start this weekend.







Gotta see what Mindy thinks.







Probably no because it would show the dirt too much.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *black!ce* 
my scout







no modding done as yet but hope to remove the stock side panel and have a clean one without the fan grill plus will add some cathodes










One of the Nicest Picture of a Scout to date. Just clean simple and BAD AXX


----------



## Enigma8750

I want to do a Winter Camo Build with the white Grey and Black on the Scout. That would look hot.... I mean Cool..









Oops.. Wrong white camo.

Here is the pattern that I was looking for....










Or this maybe


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I want to do a Winter Camo Build with the white Grey and Black on the Scout. That would look hot.... I mean Cool..









Oops.. Wrong white camo.

Here is the pattern that I was looking for....











That is one very very hot babe! Ok, it's gonna kill me, what car is that??
Oh, the bottle blonde ain't bad either!


----------



## Enigma8750

That is a new Ferrari.. Ferrari 458 Italia Winter Camo

http://www.mibz.com/5892-ferrari-458...winter-camo-05


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

my scout no modding done as yet but hope to remove the stock side panel and have a clean one without the fan grill plus will add some cathodes
I noticed people doing this. Is it an aesthetic thing or does this actually improve airflow?







The side panel thing, not the cathodes.

Will cold cathodes help keep my beer cold? lol!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
I noticed people doing this. Is it an aesthetic thing or does this actually improve airflow?



























The problem we have with the side window is the vents in front of the fans cause turbulence. (AIR NOISE) coming from the case. So the guys eliminate the side fans or they cut new holes. or Toenail Trimmers on the side.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Ah! I see. I guess the noise doesn't bother me as much because I got used to the sound of the table fan next to my old rig. Now that I think of it, the buzzing is more noticeable after I put the higher cfm Rosewills in.


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. I ran my fans on 7 volts to make them silent.. Now I have a new Bullet proof window by Striker. Get him to build you one.. He is great. And so is Rockr69. Rockr69 can build you some pretty great false floors and some really cool Drive Shrouds.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

yea.. I ran my fans on 7 volts to make them silent.. Now I have a new Bullet proof window by Striker. Get him to build you one.. He is great. And so is Rockr69. Rockr69 can build you some pretty great false floors and some really cool Drive Shrouds.
I'll keep that in mind. It'd be nice to have a stealthy place to stash my extra cables. Does anyone do mesh panels? Toenail trimmers?

Yeah! New-egg invoice....awwww. Not until tomorrow!?


----------



## Crucial09

Enigma,

Camo like this?
http://www.themodbrothers.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1090

I wish I had that sniper lol


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

I want to do a Winter Camo Build with the white Grey and Black on the Scout. That would look hot.... I mean Cool..









Oops.. Wrong white camo.

Here is the pattern that I was looking for....










Or this maybe










How about winter twig cammo??


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
yea.. I ran my fans on 7 volts to make them silent.. Now I have a new Bullet proof window by Striker. Get him to build you one.. He is great. And so is Rockr69. Rockr69 can build you some pretty great false floors and some really cool Drive Shrouds.

if i get a couple requests i am MORE than winning to make a few for some scouts that want clear. i can even cut fan holes where ever you want them.

i dont have any acrylic right now but if i get some more interest ill go buy a few feet (i need to for some one else here any way) so if you want a clear window ill make you one for $25 shipped.


----------



## mcdogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
No.. thank you for building a unique looking scout that actually does not require cutting out that Cross hatch at the bottom.

every idea i got it from the scout club so i have to thanks all off the great idea's and mods thanks for every solders it is my honor to be part of this club ( i not have much time leave comments to you guys because of my work







)

and my this build was featured on Coolermaster's facebook (select from coolermaster) page 29/11/2010

http://www.facebook.com/coolermaster?v=wall


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Enigma,

Camo like this?
http://www.themodbrothers.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1090

I wish I had that sniper lol











That my friend's build.. the Famous Bill Owen's Build.







He always is one step ahead of me. He did the first Scout. Inspired my build.. He went digital camo and I went woodland camo. Now he did the first Winter camo. Shxx. Anyway me and Bill are tight. He is one of my mentors. I love his work.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
if i get a couple requests i am MORE than winning to make a few for some scouts that want clear. i can even cut fan holes where ever you want them.

i dont have any acrylic right now but if i get some more interest ill go buy a few feet (i need to for some one else here any way) so if you want a clear window ill make you one for $25 shipped.

That is a bargain Striker.. the acrylic is almost that price. Guys.. This is a good deal for a custom Striker window..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That is a bargain Striker.. the acrylic is almost that price. Guys.. This is a good deal for a custom Striker window..









im not in it for the money... if i can cover my cost im happy.

and i like making stuff so why not? im running out of stuff to "fix" at home any way


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 










That my friend's build.. the Famous Bill Owen's Build.







He always is one step ahead of me. He did the first Scout. Inspired my build.. He went digital camo and I went woodland camo. Now he did the first Winter camo. Shxx. Anyway me and Bill are tight. He is one of my mentors. I love his work.


He has real talent. That work is very nice.
You work is very clean and nice too. Its just personal preference on what you like better when you get that good at modding and painting, etc.


----------



## Enigma8750

Official Camo Idea's inspired by RFJunkie

AFGAN Camo









Belgin Camo









Urban Camo









Winter Twig Camo









Woodland Prestige









Marsh Camo









Desert MirageFlage









Wilderness MirageFlage









Advanced AmStripe









Diamond Plate









ACU









Flames..









Navy NWU









This and more at DuraCoat FireArms Finishes


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
He has real talent. That work is very nice.
You work is very clean and nice too. Its just personal preference on what you like better when you get that good at modding and painting, etc.

Thanks Crucial09 for the good comment on my stuff as well.. I really appreciate that. I should not be prideful about my work but I can't help it when I hear someone say something Positive about it, I always smile. Thanks.

But to add to your comment

Quote:

" it is also good to know your limitations and keep inside the lines of those limitations Until you advance to a higher level. Only you know your skills and talents, other than God but if you can stay close to your skill sets you will do fine."
I did the woodland camo for the most part, because I did not really think I could pull off the digital. but the kid that showed me how to do the woodland camo was such a good teacher that I got it right off.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Thanks Crucial09 for the good comment on my stuff as well.. I really appreciate that. I should not be prideful about my work but I can't help it when I hear someone say something Positive about it, I always smile. Thanks.

Np. anytime.
I love that harley davidson build!

got my mouse replaced!
took it back to the source and got a microsoft wirless mobile 4000.
Was 50$ and it was 20$ off, so total it is 30$ and the mouse I bought was 30$, so didn't have to pay anymore for the new mouse.

AND got a 5$ 3year warranty on it! cuz i'm gone through 3 mouses in a month.

You can't hear it click its that quiet, and 4 way track ball. Made of really nice comfortable rubber too. I LOVE it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Np. anytime.
I love that harley davidson build!

got my mouse replaced!
took it back to the source and got a microsoft wirless mobile 4000.
Was 50$ and it was 20$ off, so total it is 30$ and the mouse I bought was 30$, so didn't have to pay anymore for the new mouse.

AND got a 5$ 3year warranty on it! cuz i'm gone through 3 mouses in a month.

You can't hear it click its that quiet, and 4 way track ball. Made of really nice comfortable rubber too. I LOVE it.


Sounds like the mouse is under control now.. LOL... And its as quiet as a mouse too LOL. I am happy that you like your new mouse.. It sounds really like a really cool little rodent..









That Harley build was a rush job. I Gave that away for a fundraiser for one of the Harley Club in Al. that was having a ride and auction for needy kids. I never saw it after I built it. I did that entire build in one week. That is all the time that I had to do it. I was on one a tight schedule with that. Worked till midnight one night just polishing the paint. I tell you the miracle. That paint should not have been ready to polish until two weeks after the first spray. But I was able to do a really tight finish on it after only 5 days of letting it set. That was God inspired and he cured that paint fast...


----------



## Striker36

so i found a supplier for nearly every color Acrylic EXCEPT clear..... their prices are REALLY good too :cookoo:

to bad i cant get clear from them lol.

but i DO know where to go when i start my next project in a few months (hopefully)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so i found a supplier for nearly every color Acrylic EXCEPT clear..... their prices are REALLY good too :cookoo:

to bad i cant get clear from them lol.

but i DO know where to go when i start my next project in a few months (hopefully)

And that would be were?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
And that would be were?

through a rather shadey surplus shop in the corner of the second floor of a warehouse in the sketchy part of the mill district in the city i work in XD

they sell lots of electronics stuff (capacitors and blank PCBs and that sorta stuff) for your tinfoil hat HAM radio nut type people lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so i found a supplier for nearly every color Acrylic EXCEPT clear..... their prices are REALLY good too :cookoo:

to bad i cant get clear from them lol.

but i DO know where to go when i start my next project in a few months (hopefully)

Your getting the itch again.. I know that feeling.. Happens to me about every few months. I have to do a new mod. Even if it is just a case.

oh about the Clearcoat.

Just go to the local Auto parts store and get you some clear. There is even a process you can use to get the paint out of the cans into bottle for Air Brushing.. It works good and you can get some really good painting done with an Air Brush, though I have not done it yet. But I want to.. Really bad.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of Active members.*

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Aq-RHL4RX91_dC02TmZNSkdEX0diQjVaTWxxV1Vwd2c&w=100&h=500 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Your getting the itch again.. I know that feeling.. Happens to me about every few months. I have to do a new mod. Even if it is just a case.

oh about the Clearcoat.

Just go to the local Auto parts store and get you some clear. There is even a process you can use to get the paint out of the cans into bottle for Air Brushing.. It works good and you can get some really good painting done with an Air Brush, though I have not done it yet. But I want to.. Really bad.


uh.... just acrylic... they dont have any paint... corrosion inhibitors but no real paint.

still... i dont like going in their but they have BIG sheets of a few solid colored acrylics. and some of those grose l24inx24in neon colors that never look good


----------



## JumJum

well even though i bought a rosewill destroyer over the weekend instead of waiting till monday for that dam sale on the scout, i would like to stay a member if you guys will have me here.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

Attention all Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of Active members.*

Overclock.net Spreadsheet

No JumJum.. Not you. You are already on it. This is just for those that have not filled it out yet.. I was directing towards RFJunkie.. I need him on here because he and Shiggins are going to be promoted soon.


----------



## Enigma8750

Jum Jum.. YOu are a scout. Semper Fi, Do or die...


----------



## Bill Owen

Hey Enigma, just happen to catch your post! Thanks for the props man. The Sniper urban camo was done for a Modder named "Thrasher2" I'm sure somebody here has heard of him. Hes a long time modder and friend. It will cost a guy $750 + shipping, if anyone is interested. I know it's expensive, It's a very time consuming paint job to perform.

btw: I'm planning a guide on how to paint a "Desert Camo" job on case with Rattle Cans. This will be a segment in my "Mod Men" webisode series for my YouTube channel. It's currently in production and will be out for your viewing pleasure in January. Just imagine a Gritty American Chopper, but for PC Geeks.










Here is video of the Urban Camo Sniper. You can access my YT channel thru it.


You Tube


----------



## jUgGsY

Hey all! First post, and I decided it shall be in the Scout fan club thread!









I have a question, and I apologize in advance if there is a more appropriate place for my question.

I just picked up one of these the other day, in the hopes of using it to wire the additional case fan I purchased when I got the case, into the LED switch.

I'm not sure if it will work, and I'm looking for some advice from fellow Scout owners on this matter.









This is the only fan I intend on wiring into the LED switch, as I don't think I can fit another fan in the top slot of the side panel, due to the "Hyper 212+" CPU cooler I have installed.

Thanks in advance for any reply!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bill Owen* 
Hey Enigma, just happen to catch your post! Thanks for the props man. The Sniper urban camo was done for a Modder named "Thrasher2" I'm sure somebody here has heard of him. Hes a long time modder and friend. It will cost a guy $750 + shipping, if anyone is interested. I know it's expensive, It's a very time consuming paint job to perform.

btw: I'm planning a guide on how to paint a "Desert Camo" job on case with Rattle Cans. This will be a segment in my "Mod Men" webisode series for my YouTube channel. It's currently in production and will be out for your viewing pleasure in January. Just imagine a Gritty American Chopper, but for PC Geeks.










Here is video of the Urban Camo Sniper. You can access my YT channel thru it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIN-8q6qj8M


Bill,

Do you camo paint the inside too?
I've seen that sniper everywhere. Its amazing.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bill Owen* 
Hey Enigma, just happen to catch your post! Thanks for the props man. The Sniper urban camo was done for a Modder named "Thrasher2" I'm sure somebody here has heard of him. Hes a long time modder and friend. It will cost a guy $750 + shipping, if anyone is interested. I know it's expensive, It's a very time consuming paint job to perform.

btw: I'm planning a guide on how to paint a "Desert Camo" job on case with Rattle Cans. This will be a segment in my "Mod Men" webisode series for my YouTube channel. It's currently in production and will be out for your viewing pleasure in January. Just imagine a Gritty American Chopper, but for PC Geeks.










Here is video of the Urban Camo Sniper. You can access my YT channel thru it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIN-8q6qj8M


Bill....

Thanks for coming by and leaving your mark.. I really appreciate that. I got your back and you got mine. We will be keeping up with your channel on YouTube and you can join mine... LOL You're a good friend. Thanks for coming by. Sorry I didn't make it on when you were here...

Bill Owen's Roxx.

General E.


----------



## GoodInk

Its Bill Owen!!







I love your work, I think the AMD Phenom is my favorite.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jUgGsY* 
Hey all! First post, and I decided it shall be in the Scout fan club thread!









I have a question, and I apologize in advance if there is a more appropriate place for my question.

I just picked up one of these the other day, in the hopes of using it to wire the additional case fan I purchased when I got the case, into the LED switch.

I'm not sure if it will work, and I'm looking for some advice from fellow Scout owners on this matter.









This is the only fan I intend on wiring into the LED switch, as I don't think I can fit another fan in the top slot of the side panel, due to the "Hyper 212+" CPU cooler I have installed.

Thanks in advance for any reply!

Jugsey Welcome..
Thank you for choosing the CMSSC to land your first question. The answer is yes will work if you use that wire to power your fan led. IF you buy an all in one system the fan will turn off if you plug it into the fan. The best way to do what you're doing is this. This is from our FAQs on page one .. but this will answer your Question.

abdidas:

Quote:

So there is a wire that comes down from the light switch button. And the led fans connect to this wire. So they need seperate wire for led and not combined with the power right?. Also is there any free connectors on the wire from the button, so you can it can control the extra led fans.

Quote:

Answer: You must wire in your other fans because the plug is only for the onboard fans only.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seven9st surfer & Enigma8750* 
*LED CONTROLLER*










Notice that the *RIGHT* side of the Terminal feeds the power each circuit on the *LEFT*. Now The *BLACK* wire is NEGATIVE and the *YELLOW* wire is the 12 V +

YouTube- Terminal Block Installation Guide (Part 1 of 5)

With this solution you use a terminal Block with the power wire of each unit that you want to control and let the one switch control them all.


*If you plan on hooking up more LEDs to your Control Panel Switch. Use this Wiring diagram.*


----------



## Petey

If your wanting to do some camo, I think the best way, with out being good with a airbrush. http://stores.ebay.com/MetroSellers-...sub=1688245013
copy, paste, browser
Tried some vinyl and it works out great, waiting on gun metal blue to arrive.
Building that safari grade computer case.
know to figure out xxx walnut and the 24k engravings
Can dream anyways, figure just try and keep it as nice as I can.
The vinyl is great anyways, might want to find a heat gun it helps with corners. And everything from realtree camo to dimond plate gold.
The stuff is all over e-bay, brows. for little, for the right build


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Its Bill Owen!!







I love your work, I think the AMD Phenom is my favorite.

That was kinda my feelings too.. And I love the Phenom Build the best too. It is a true work of art.

To see Bills page go here.


----------



## kev_b

All done, maybe, not sure on the front cover, that acrylic on the front is a bit too shiny. I think Iâ€™ll cut the brushed aluminum panel to size and see what it looks like. The grill was larger than I thought but I think it works, it sure will allow loads of air thru that 140mm fan. Another thing needing to be done is cut the back of the side panel to fit around the case fan that I have mounted on the outside.
I also put some taller case feet on from MNPCTECH, which should help for better air flow of the power supply. The last thing I did was to cut some black acrylic for the back of the drive bay, love the way things reflects off it. I donâ€™t think there will be a cooling issue with the HDDâ€™s in the top bay, the front is open to plenty of cool air from behind the front cover.
I know I should put some kind of lights in the case, but Iâ€™m not into all the bright bling, I do like to sleep at night.


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Petey* 
If your wanting to do some camo, I think the best way, with out being good with a airbrush. http://stores.ebay.com/MetroSellers-...sub=1688245013
copy, paste, browser
Tried some vinyl and it works out great, waiting on gun metal blue to arrive.
Building that safari grade computer case.
know to figure out xxx walnut and the 24k engravings
Can dream anyways, figure just try and keep it as nice as I can.
The vinyl is great anyways, might want to find a heat gun it helps with corners. And everything from realtree camo to dimond plate gold.
The stuff is all over e-bay, brows. for little, for the right build

Yes you can find it local also if you know where to look, sign companies have it and they can custom disign for it, it comes off of a printer.
They also use it on race cars instead of paint!! Like a whole Nascar!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jUgGsY*


Hey all! First post, and I decided it shall be in the Scout fan club thread!









I have a question, and I apologize in advance if there is a more appropriate place for my question.

I just picked up one of these the other day, in the hopes of using it to wire the additional case fan I purchased when I got the case, into the LED switch.

I'm not sure if it will work, and I'm looking for some advice from fellow Scout owners on this matter.








Edit: If you remember putting your scout together, on the inside back panel there was one white molex plug that only had 2 wires instead of the 4 wires that molex has. I remember it because it was a crappy cheap molex and the wires were floppy inside, thats the plug for the fan Led's.
This is the only fan I intend on wiring into the LED switch, as I don't think I can fit another fan in the top slot of the side panel, due to the "Hyper 212+" CPU cooler I have installed.

Thanks in advance for any reply!


Thats a 2 fan spliter for a normal 3 pin fan, or 3 wire fan, that has +positive, -ground and a rpm wires.and they power LEDS of off the same power wire that powers the fan motor., (if that fan has LED's)
The 2 Scout fans that are powered by the light switch on the front panel have 4 wires., 1 for +power and -ground for the fan motor and 2 more that run off of a molex conector that is connected to the front panel for the LED inside the fans. So they run independently of the fan.
So no you can not use that splitter to do what you want to do.
But if you bought a fan for the side with Led's and you plug it in the Led's will light up when the fan has power.


----------



## jUgGsY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Jugsey Welcome.. 
Thank you for choosing the CMSSC to land your first question. The answer is yes will work if you use that wire to power your fan led. IF you buy an all in one system the fan will turn off if you plug it into the fan. The best way to do what you're doing is this. This is from our FAQs on page one .. but this will answer your Question.

abdidas:



*If you plan on hooking up more LEDs to your Control Panel Switch. Use this Wiring diagram.*









​

​

​
Ahh. Yes, I did see that within the FAQs, but to be honest, that diagram is a little more complex in regards to my knowledge of electrical wiring and the like. What I did gather from your response is that if I use that adapter to tap into the pre-wired line, the button would switch of my fan in addition to the LED on it?

I'm sorry if I'm coming off newb-ish, but I just don't have that much experience with wiring fans and such. My old case was rather limited in air-flow, so I never had much experience with the intricacies of fan wiring.









I'm about to pop the case open anyways, so I suppose I'll find out what happens, eh?







​


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jUgGsY*


Ahh. Yes, I did see that within the FAQs, but to be honest, that diagram is a little more complex in regards to my knowledge of electrical wiring and the like. What I did gather from your response is that if I use that adapter to tap into the pre-wired line, the button would switch of my fan in addition to the LED on it?

I'm sorry if I'm coming off newb-ish, but I just don't have that much experience with wiring fans and such. My old case was rather limited in air-flow, so I never had much experience with the intricacies of fan wiring.









I'm about to pop the case open anyways, so I suppose I'll find out what happens, eh?










Read my post above yours. Good luck and don't feel foolish about asking questions, thats why we are here to help each other!
Edit: I am sorry, yes you can tap into that molex.
and Gen E, sorry I missed your post also, I should have read further down the page..


----------



## jUgGsY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Read my post above yours. Good luck and don't feel foolish about asking questions, thats why we are here to help each other!


You most certainly did!









You must've posted that whilst I was typing my previous post.









Now that I read what you posted, the diagram makes a lot more sense to me.









Seems the guy @ Micro Center had no idea what HE was talking about. Should've known.









Thanks for the assistance guys!









I do have another question while my PC is stiil running, and before I pop the case. If there is anybody here who also happens to be using a Hyper 212+ CPU cooler.. Do you know if I'll be able to fit a fan in the top slot of the side panel? It doesn't look like I have the clearance, but then again, it might be pretty close.









This is the fan I intend on using. If it won't fit, I'll probably just try mounting it to the other side of my heatsink.


----------



## Striker36

hey just post up a picture and fill out the thing Enigma posts every few pages and your in









we always love a new scout


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jUgGsY*


You most certainly did!









You must've posted that whilst I was typing my previous post.









Now that I read what you posted, the diagram makes a lot more sense to me.









Seems the guy @ Micro Center had no idea what HE was talking about. Should've known.









Thanks for the assistance guys!









I do have another question while my PC is stiil running, and before I pop the case. If there is anybody here who also happens to be using a Hyper 212+ CPU cooler.. Do you know if I'll be able to fit a fan in the top slot of the side panel? It doesn't look like I have the clearance, but then again, it might be pretty close.









This is the fan I intend on using. If it won't fit, I'll probably just try mounting it to the other side of my heatsink.


 I don't think you can get a fan in the top with that 212+, but the bottom is ok just don't try too go with a thicker than 25mm fan.
Thats nice you have a Microcenter nearby! The Scout fans a weard, don't blame Microcenter. Thats a good fan splitter, hang on to it, you will might have a need for it later.
What state are you in?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


All done, maybe, not sure on the front cover, that acrylic on the front is a bit too shiny. I think Iâ€™ll cut the brushed aluminum panel to size and see what it looks like. The grill was larger than I thought but I think it works, it sure will allow loads of air thru that 140mm fan. Another thing needing to be done is cut the back of the side panel to fit around the case fan that I have mounted on the outside.
I also put some taller case feet on from MNPCTECH, which should help for better air flow of the power supply. The last thing I did was to cut some black acrylic for the back of the drive bay, love the way things reflects off it. I donâ€™t think there will be a cooling issue with the HDDâ€™s in the top bay, the front is open to plenty of cool air from behind the front cover.
I know I should put some kind of lights in the case, but Iâ€™m not into all the bright bling, I do like to sleep at night.










The front cover is lacking something.. Maybe just a steel or Acrylic front to set it off. If you go with steel get a preferated piece.. That's just my Two cents.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


All done, maybe, not sure on the front cover, that acrylic on the front is a bit too shiny. I think Iâ€™ll cut the brushed aluminum panel to size and see what it looks like. The grill was larger than I thought but I think it works, it sure will allow loads of air thru that 140mm fan. Another thing needing to be done is cut the back of the side panel to fit around the case fan that I have mounted on the outside.
I also put some taller case feet on from MNPCTECH, which should help for better air flow of the power supply. The last thing I did was to cut some black acrylic for the back of the drive bay, love the way things reflects off it. I donâ€™t think there will be a cooling issue with the HDDâ€™s in the top bay, the front is open to plenty of cool air from behind the front cover.
I know I should put some kind of lights in the case, but Iâ€™m not into all the bright bling, I do like to sleep at night.










Your Scout looks great kev_b. I really like the red accents you added. I would suggest painting the frames of the Noctua fan black and placing a red version of the Corsair logo over that PSU. As for lighting, I think two white cathodes would look great in that case. You can always turn them off when you don't want them distracting you.







Great work.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jUgGsY*


You most certainly did!









You must've posted that whilst I was typing my previous post.









Now that I read what you posted, the diagram makes a lot more sense to me.









Seems the guy @ Micro Center had no idea what HE was talking about. Should've known.









Thanks for the assistance guys!









I do have another question while my PC is stiil running, and before I pop the case. If there is anybody here who also happens to be using a Hyper 212+ CPU cooler.. Do you know if I'll be able to fit a fan in the top slot of the side panel? It doesn't look like I have the clearance, but then again, it might be pretty close.









This is the fan I intend on using. If it won't fit, I'll probably just try mounting it to the other side of my heatsink.


No, you won't be able to fit a fan on the top with the Hyper 212+.

I like the fan better on the bottom, anyways. Helps keep the GPU cool.


----------



## devilsx

Hey guys. This should have been good news but, as you can see from my signature here, I am unable to post from my computer. After acquiring an Intel 120GB SSD, post installation yields the worst case scenario: computer will not boot. No power at all, tried different wall socket. Do you recommend a complete tear down? How likely is it that the front power button fails. And could static discharge actually kill it like that? I'll keep you guys posted.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Enigma8750

NO to all.

It is very likely you have a wire shorted.

shut down the psu.
Wait 10 seconds and then turn the switch to it back on.

Then just start unplugging things one at a time till you figure out what is shorting..

It is something simple. It always is.

Don't worry..


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Your Scout looks great kev_b. I really like the red accents you added. I would suggest painting the frames of the Noctua fan black and placing a red version of the Corsair logo over that PSU. As for lighting, I think two white cathodes would look great in that case. You can always turn them off when you don't want them distracting you.







Great work.


Paint a Noctua fan, God forbid! I plan on replacing the fans soon to THESE.


----------



## aminty3D

hey everyone, i just bought this case and it is a very beautiful case....then i saw some of the pics here and now mine just looks plain haha.

anyways, i have a weird problem. whenever i touch the top front part of my case, where the usb, esata, power/reset buttons are....my computer will restart. sometimes i feel a shock and sometimes i don't(or too little to notice) but then my computer will restart.

can't figure out what is wrong, at first i thought maybe my mobo wasn't installed properly, i checked all the standoffs and everything there seems fine. i have crosair 600w power supply, maybe it's faulty?

it's a very annoying problem, if i touch the case or go to plug in something to the usb, my computer will reboot more times than not =/


----------



## Crucial09

pop the top panel off and make sure all connections to the front panel are solid?

sounds like a loose wire touching another wire.

make sure all usb cables are firming pushed down on the motherboard


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jUgGsY* 
You most certainly did!









You must've posted that whilst I was typing my previous post.









Now that I read what you posted, the diagram makes a lot more sense to me.









Seems the guy @ Micro Center had no idea what HE was talking about. Should've known.









Thanks for the assistance guys!









I do have another question while my PC is stiil running, and before I pop the case. If there is anybody here who also happens to be using a Hyper 212+ CPU cooler.. Do you know if I'll be able to fit a fan in the top slot of the side panel? It doesn't look like I have the clearance, but then again, it might be pretty close.









This is the fan I intend on using. If it won't fit, I'll probably just try mounting it to the other side of my heatsink.

With the Hyper 212+ installed in the scout you cannot use the top side fan. You can use the bottom. I know this as my scout i had has the 212+ installed.


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aminty3D* 
hey everyone, i just bought this case and it is a very beautiful case....then i saw some of the pics here and now mine just looks plain haha.

anyways, i have a weird problem. whenever i touch the top front part of my case, where the usb, esata, power/reset buttons are....my computer will restart. sometimes i feel a shock and sometimes i don't(or too little to notice) but then my computer will restart.

can't figure out what is wrong, at first i thought maybe my mobo wasn't installed properly, i checked all the standoffs and everything there seems fine. i have crosair 600w power supply, maybe it's faulty?

it's a very annoying problem, if i touch the case or go to plug in something to the usb, my computer will reboot more times than not =/

Def start out with what Crucial09 said to do. Taking off the top is not that hard. I beleive remove both side panels, pull off front panel, remove a couple screws, then you slide the top(handle) towards the back or forward(its been a while) and it pops right out. If you dont see anything suspicious try unplugging anything that is not required to boot(ie everything except MB power, OS hard drive, GPU) and see if that stops it. If it does, start power cycling and plugging one device in each time till it does short out. Last thing i would look at is, is your pc/you on carpet? I had something similair happen with a different pc and i was shocking through the case(grounding out) and would restart. Hope this helps ya man.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aminty3D* 
hey everyone, i just bought this case and it is a very beautiful case....then i saw some of the pics here and now mine just looks plain haha.

anyways, i have a weird problem. whenever i touch the top front part of my case, where the usb, esata, power/reset buttons are....my computer will restart. sometimes i feel a shock and sometimes i don't(or too little to notice) but then my computer will restart.

can't figure out what is wrong, at first i thought maybe my mobo wasn't installed properly, i checked all the standoffs and everything there seems fine. i have crosair 600w power supply, maybe it's faulty?

it's a very annoying problem, if i touch the case or go to plug in something to the usb, my computer will reboot more times than not =/

Also check where the wires are routed through the top bracing. They can get pulled under the bracing and could possably get cut and be shorting out.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aminty3D* 
hey everyone, i just bought this case and it is a very beautiful case....then i saw some of the pics here and now mine just looks plain haha.

anyways, i have a weird problem. whenever i touch the top front part of my case, where the usb, esata, power/reset buttons are....my computer will restart. sometimes i feel a shock and sometimes i don't(or too little to notice) but then my computer will restart.

can't figure out what is wrong, at first i thought maybe my mobo wasn't installed properly, i checked all the standoffs and everything there seems fine. i have crosair 600w power supply, maybe it's faulty?

it's a very annoying problem, if i touch the case or go to plug in something to the usb, my computer will reboot more times than not =/

There is one thing for sure. You have a short in the reset wire. it is shorting to the case. Follow that wire and you will find it.

Cooler master had a certain lot of cases that was wired by a bum that had shorts under the screws that attached the case to the plates. Check that wire all the way to the board and then unscrew the top board if nessessary to see where it is shorting. It could be one of the board screws since you are grounding out on the E' Sata connector. Don't use anything else until you find the problem. It will be easy to find if you take your time and check every Centimeter.


----------



## Enigma8750

A picture of Striker playing his Band Saw.. Bullet proof.. That's right.. Freak-in' Bullet proof.
Tim the Tool-man Taylor don't have a chance in this tool room.


----------



## JumJum

Well my new destroyer case comes in tomorrow. I will post pics before I start modding it as I have no clue what I am going to actually do to it. Quick question for all you modders out there, do u strip the psint, primer then paint or primer, paint or just paint?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


A picture of Striker playing his Band Saw.. Bullet proof.. That's right.. Freak-in' Bullet proof.
Tim the Tool-man Taylor don't have a chance in this tool room.
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/g...d/DSCF0115.jpg



LOL and i just got a voucher for MORE tools from school at my orientation tonight









Matco tools are SEXY..... idk what i want to buy first..... too bad most of it will be for school/work after school and not for case moding


----------



## Enigma8750

You always need a pair of *****. Or a pair of large needle nose pliers.
and a Set of _*Real*_ Phillips head Screwdrivers..


----------



## Enigma8750

Jumjum, Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You always need a pair of *****. Or a pair of large needle nose pliers.
and a Set of _*Real*_ Phillips head Screwdrivers..


and sockets in both SAE AND Metric... from really little (8mm?) to really big (2 inch?)

and wrenches in SAE and Metric...

and a couple sizes of general pliers...

and drill bits of every shape and size...

and gauges and measuring tools...

i could go on FOREVER about my hand tools XD


----------



## Enigma8750

Oh I forgot.. One of my favorite in my collection is my ratcheting wrench sets both metric and SAE standard. They have the ratchet wrench at one side and the regular of the same size on the other side. They are one of my most needed tools with around the house jobs.


----------



## Rockr69

Wow! there's been alot going on. On of my online gamer clan members gifted me Black Ops through Steam and I've been on the damn thing for two days straight. Whew! What a Game! If anybody wants the window I have made up, it's your's for a holiday special of $15 + shipping. First PM gets it.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JumJum*


Well my new destroyer case comes in tomorrow. I will post pics before I start modding it as I have no clue what I am going to actually do to it. Quick question for all you modders out there, do u strip the psint, primer then paint or primer, paint or just paint?


Depends on the paint, most sating or flat paints will paint right over, a gloss paint often needs a light scratch, you can test a corner to see how it sticks. But...... it's always best to have primer then paint, so, if you have the time & money, sand it lightly then primer...... dry..... paint.....dry.... recoat.....dry.... polish with carnuba wax, Meguires preferably.









Edit: I rarely strip paint. I have 2 kinds of stripper, I've used it once. If it will scratch with sandpaper it's usually enough to make primer stick.

@ kev_b: Excellent build man!!

@ Rockr: Wish I had $25-. Did you hear, Mindy took off the driver side mirror on the car? Went to Starbucks, saw the sign that says drive thru, thought it said drive into! There went the mirror! LOL!


----------



## mr-Charles

. .







. . just to pop in and say HI Ya, to all . . .







...... sorry been gone off and on, lately . . . . . man - O - man, is there EVER so much to catch up a reading for here.....









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If anybody wants the window I have made up, it's your's for a holiday special of $15 + shipping. First PM gets it.


SOLD! to Mr.Charles.


----------



## orl2222

Hell all! I Just built a kinda of budget build with the Scout. Love the case! A lot more room than my Vulcan. Anyways, love the build quality.
System:
AMD Phenom II , unlocked to X4 B60 running stable on stock cooler 3.5MHz
G Skill 4x2 Gigs of ram
Video card: ATI 5770
Power Supply: OCZ 600 watt modular
Motherboard:MSI 880 GME43
Soundcard: cheapo Rocketfish 7.1
Optical Drive:LG 10xBluray burner
SSD: OCZ Agility2 64GIG C Drive
HD: WD 1TB black, Hitachi 1TB

Even with the side fans I'm running 48C underload prime95.
what Ilove about this case compared to my Vulcan build is how quiet this thing is!
Most of the parts were spares, and bought on the cheap at Newegg, and Microcenter


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orl2222* 
Hell all! I Just built a kinda of budget build with the Scout. Love the case! A lot more room than my Vulcan. Anyways, love the build quality.
System:
AMD Phenom II , unlocked to X4 B60 running stable on stock cooler 3.5MHz
G Skill 4x2 Gigs of ram
Video card: ATI 5770
Power Supply: OCZ 600 watt modular
Motherboard:MSI 880 GME43
Soundcard: cheapo Rocketfish 7.1
Optical Drive:LG 10xBluray burner
SSD: OCZ Agility2 64GIG C Drive
HD: WD 1TB black, Hitachi 1TB

Even with the side fans I'm running 48C underload prime95.
what Ilove about this case compared to my Vulcan build is how quiet this thing is!
Most of the parts were spares, and bought on the cheap at Newegg, and Microcenter

Welcome, take some pics and fill out the form and you are in. I think most people think that way about this case. After I built one for a friend, I was scratching my head wondering why I had bought a Sniper. The Sniper is a good case, but the Scout is better in almost every way and cheaper if you don't need the extra room.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

Well my new destroyer case comes in tomorrow. I will post pics before I start modding it as I have no clue what I am going to actually do to it. Quick question for all you modders out there, do u strip the psint, primer then paint or primer, paint or just paint?
Got mine yesterday. Pretty nice looking case for the price. Looks like you have to unplug wires for the buttons, usbs, leds and other devices on the front panel in order to remove said panel.









Do wish I'd bought another Scout.


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
Got mine yesterday. Pretty nice looking case for the price. Looks like you have to unplug wires for the buttons, usbs, leds and other devices on the front panel in order to remove said panel.









Do wish I'd bought another Scout.









bought the destroyer for $39 on friday...on monday they had the scout for $59...DAMMIT lol


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

bought the destroyer for $39 on friday...on monday they had the scout for $59...DAMMIT lol
I know, huh? WTH? The EGG has kind of pissed me off this year!







lol


----------



## Striker36

hey guys.... you wana know where most of my time has been the last couple days?

HERE!


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
hey guys.... you wana know where most of my time has been the last couple days?

HERE!









Dang that is awesome.


----------



## Enigma8750

I Cant Believe I am seeing a freakin Ghost....
ROGUE12freakin66 is ALIVE!!!!
And ON LINE!!!!!!!!










Praise God and Pass the Popcorn....

Btw Striker.. Nice plane.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
hey guys.... you wana know where most of my time has been the last couple days?

HERE!









Nice way to spend time Striker.








Hey All. Just wanted to stop in and say 'HELLO' and I'm back!!!
And 'NO', no terrorist got me.... LOL. Hope all is well







. Happy Thanksgiving to all. GOD BLESS YOU ALL. Special "THANKS" to my friend Enigma for never loosing Hope!!!! Thank You Brother!!!!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Nice way to spend time Striker.








Hey All. Just wanted to stop in and say 'HELLO' and I'm back!!!
And 'NO', no terrorist got me.... LOL. Hope all is well







. Happy Thanksgiving to all. GOD BLESS YOU ALL. Special "THANKS" to my friend Enigma for never loosing Hope!!!! Thank You Brother!!!!!

































we missed you around here..... story time.... NOW


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
hey guys.... you wana know where most of my time has been the last couple days?

HERE!









Is that the airplane that was trashed siting in your garage?!
=O


----------



## St.Jim

Hello everyone. I was really enjoying using this case until very recently where I have encountered some trouble









Basically, when the computer is loaded into windows, if I turn on/off the switch for the lights it will occasionally (though not all the time) hard reboot the computer. The same goes for plugging in/taking out headphones into the front panel jack except it will ALWAYS reboot itself. This has only just started happening recently and it's really annoying... It means I need to reach behind the back of the case to plug it into the mobo directly.

I've checked and double checked the connectors are still in place (since I've recently installed a new CPU cooler, so I thought I may have knocked some wires out of place) and it's still not working properly.

System specs:
Mobo: Gigabyte MA785GMTUD2H
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 (I have overclocked to 3.8ghz, but I've tried resetting it to stock clocks and it's not solving the problem)
GPU: Gigabyte GTX460 OC (again it's overclocked, but stable I doubt this is causing the problem)
PSU: Coolermaster GX650W
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3

Any help will be welcomed







I've searched all over the internet and I hope someone here has some advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Is that the airplane that was trashed siting in your garage?!
=O

it was never trashed... but yes... that whole thing (well the vast majority) was built in a single car garage in a condo. not much for space.. but we got all the parts finished and one of dads friends at the airport has been nice enough to let us use one of his hangers for free for a couple months till its 100% done (he owns the whole unit and no one was in that one so its ours till he gets a renter) we trucked it up to the shop i worked at (yesterday was my last day cus i start school Monday







) to paint it then we trucked it down to the airport last week and put the wings on Saturday and Sunday. now its just a couple small electrical things and hooking up the fuel lines (2 hoses) and it will be ready for inspection and then flying









7 years of work and frustration and happiness and blood and sweat and minor frostbite (before we punched a hole in the wall for heat XD) coming to a conclusion. im both REALLY happy and quite sad that its almost finished... it was allot of fun to build. and im going to miss being able to tinker on it for a while when i cant sleep and all that... but this DOES mean i can start on MY (as this one was mostly dad) next big project









a 1962 Corvair Spyder








we know a guy willing to sell us his forgotten project car for a reasonable price. and being that it uses the same 100hp motor that we used in the airplane we decided it would be cool to have one in a car too.

or maybe a couple cheap small ones first till i can build up the bank account XD


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Nice way to spend time Striker.








Hey All. Just wanted to stop in and say 'HELLO' and I'm back!!!
And 'NO', no terrorist got me.... LOL. Hope all is well







. Happy Thanksgiving to all. GOD BLESS YOU ALL. Special "THANKS" to my friend Enigma for never loosing Hope!!!! Thank You Brother!!!!!























I never did... My Friend.. I never did. Semper Fi. Do or Die. Love ya Rogue.


----------



## Enigma8750

Ralph Nader started a career on bashing this car. Actually I love it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St.Jim* 
Hello everyone. I was really enjoying using this case until very recently where I have encountered some trouble









Basically, when the computer is loaded into windows, if I turn on/off the switch for the lights it will occasionally (though not all the time) hard reboot the computer. The same goes for plugging in/taking out headphones into the front panel jack except it will ALWAYS reboot itself. This has only just started happening recently and it's really annoying... It means I need to reach behind the back of the case to plug it into the mobo directly.

I've checked and double checked the connectors are still in place (since I've recently installed a new CPU cooler, so I thought I may have knocked some wires out of place) and it's still not working properly.

System specs:
Mobo: Gigabyte MA785GMTUD2H
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 (I have overclocked to 3.8ghz, but I've tried resetting it to stock clocks and it's not solving the problem)
GPU: Gigabyte GTX460 OC (again it's overclocked, but stable I doubt this is causing the problem)
PSU: Coolermaster GX650W
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3

Any help will be welcomed







I've searched all over the internet and I hope someone here has some advice. Thanks in advance.

St. Jim..

There was a LOT as in a certain build day that this BOZO was working at Cooler Master. He was not Cool or a Master of anything and he was in charge of wireing the cases. He was fast but not effecient. I will bet money that there is a short in your case wiring in the fan circuit. Look for tight wires or wires routed under screws or metal braces. This guy did a lot of builds but he did his job Crappy. Sorry St. Jim for the inconvienence. IT will be easy to find. just follow the fan wires or light wires from source to light and you will find it. Its a direct short.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Nice way to spend time Striker.








Hey All. Just wanted to stop in and say 'HELLO' and I'm back!!!
And 'NO', no terrorist got me.... LOL. Hope all is well








. Happy Thanksgiving to all. GOD BLESS YOU ALL. Special "THANKS" to my friend Enigma for never loosing Hope!!!! Thank You Brother!!!!!























While you're at it, I might just stop by to say hello aswell ^^
I don't realy have anything constructive too say just that SC2 is an epic game, a full HD monitor is epic and I'm busy in school so I can't post here as often as I used to be able to.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St.Jim* 
Hello everyone. I was really enjoying using this case until very recently where I have encountered some trouble









Basically, when the computer is loaded into windows, if I turn on/off the switch for the lights it will occasionally (though not all the time) hard reboot the computer. The same goes for plugging in/taking out headphones into the front panel jack except it will ALWAYS reboot itself. This has only just started happening recently and it's really annoying... It means I need to reach behind the back of the case to plug it into the mobo directly.

I've checked and double checked the connectors are still in place (since I've recently installed a new CPU cooler, so I thought I may have knocked some wires out of place) and it's still not working properly.

System specs:
Mobo: Gigabyte MA785GMTUD2H
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 (I have overclocked to 3.8ghz, but I've tried resetting it to stock clocks and it's not solving the problem)
GPU: Gigabyte GTX460 OC (again it's overclocked, but stable I doubt this is causing the problem)
PSU: Coolermaster GX650W
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3

Any help will be welcomed







I've searched all over the internet and I hope someone here has some advice. Thanks in advance.

Not exactly the same thing, but this should give you some idea of what to look for. It's a different model CM case, but the same principles apply.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...bo-burned.html


----------



## Crucial09

@ striker36.

Thats awesome man. what an accomplishment!

Didn't mean to say trashed, meant it as in like an incomplete cockpit that I saw in your worklog.


----------



## Enigma8750

Today. 12/02 is Homecoming for My TROOPS.. Welcome Family.. Have some Ham and Turkey.. Ron you get Hebrew National Hot dogs.. They conform to a higher standard.


----------



## Enigma8750

HAPPY HOMECOMING
to the
Cooler Master Storm Scout Club


You Tube


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Ralph Nader started a career on bashing this car. Actually I love it.

to be fair they really were medioker at BEST when they were new. they leaked oil out of ever seal (or not seal as they only had gaskets on like 4 parts) and rarely did they last more than a few years in any thing out side of a rural area (air cooled motors dont work in citys)

but now that that motor is so widely used in Experimental (home builders) aviation they have complete retrofit kits for the WHOLE motor.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
@ striker36.

Thats awesome man. what an accomplishment!

Didn't mean to say trashed, meant it as in like an incomplete cockpit that I saw in your worklog.

yea its been allot of fun. and thanks for the clarification... yea it sat idol for a while when my dad was sick and stuff and it looks no better inside right now than it did then XD we need to run about 100 feet of wire and stuff before we can get the insulation (and fireproofing) in and THEN the carpet can go in.


----------



## St.Jim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
St. Jim..

There was a LOT as in a certain build day that this BOZO was working at Cooler Master. He was not Cool or a Master of anything and he was in charge of wireing the cases. He was fast but not effecient. I will bet money that there is a short in your case wiring in the fan circuit. Look for tight wires or wires routed under screws or metal braces. This guy did a lot of builds but he did his job Crappy. Sorry St. Jim for the inconvienence. IT will be easy to find. just follow the fan wires or light wires from source to light and you will find it. Its a direct short.

Thank you very much







I just took out the DVD drive from the top slot and noticed the metal brace and how some of the wires were pushed in at the narrow part. I just slackened off the wires at the back and again at the brace. It no longer shuts itself down when I plug in the headphones or turn the lights on/off.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St.Jim* 
Thank you very much







I just took out the DVD drive from the top slot and noticed the metal brace and how some of the wires were pushed in at the narrow part. I just slackened off the wires at the back and again at the brace. It no longer shuts itself down when I plug in the headphones or turn the lights on/off.









just to be safe you may want to stick some electrical tape on that to prevent a short in the future


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St.Jim* 
Thank you very much







I just took out the DVD drive from the top slot and noticed the metal brace and how some of the wires were pushed in at the narrow part. I just slackened off the wires at the back and again at the brace. It no longer shuts itself down when I plug in the headphones or turn the lights on/off.









Cool... Another Satisfied Member of the CMSSC


----------



## Rockr69

VERY VERY GOOD to hear from you Rouge1266! E definitely held a constant vigil on your behalf. Keep us posted and welcome back.

@PapaSmurf, good to see you back as well. No hard feelings I hope, as your knowledge is very valuable to everyone.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yea its been allot of fun. and thanks for the clarification... yea it sat idol for a while when my dad was sick and stuff and it looks no better inside right now than it did then XD we need to run about 100 feet of wire and stuff before we can get the insulation (and fireproofing) in and THEN the carpet can go in.


Well it looks as though the hardest part is done.
it'l all be worth it when you go up flying is something that you and your dad restored.


----------



## Burned

Bit of a n00b question, but how do I attach fans to the side of the plastic window? I don't want to thread the plastic with screws if I don't have to, but I have no idea what alternatives I have.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burned* 
Bit of a n00b question, but how do I attach fans to the side of the plastic window? I don't want to thread the plastic with screws if I don't have to, but I have no idea what alternatives I have.









You have extra fan screws in your goodies box (white). The screws thread into the fan and not the window.


----------



## Burned

Ah forgot all about that! Thanks much, +Rep


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Hey All. Just wanted to stop in and say 'HELLO' and I'm back!!! 
And 'NO', no terrorist got me.... LOL. Hope all is well







. Happy Thanksgiving to all. GOD BLESS YOU ALL. Special "THANKS" to my friend Enigma for never loosing Hope!!!! Thank You Brother!!!!!
























Welcome back Rogue!


----------



## JumJum

Well, been waiting for my Destroyer to be delivered. Usually they are here before 2pm. SO i went and got my ATI 4670, as my 5850 has to go to RMA too now. I cleaned up my Gigabyte 4670, painted the awful gold Gigabyte Metal bracket blue just for the hell of it. UPS is driving me insane...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Well it looks as though the hardest part is done.
it'l all be worth it when you go up flying is something that you and your dad restored.


we built it from scratch lol nothing restored about it. and yes... it will be SO worth it when i can get up a few hundred feet in it....i think the hardest part was not letting the small things that we just could NOT figure out get us turned off about the project... some times something just docent work no mater WHAT you do and my father and i have a tendency to just keep smashing our heads into that wall instead of stepping back and looking for a solution....

still waiting on story time from Rogue....


----------



## JumJum

Well, 4PM and still waiting for my case, but i was busy so here you go

so i got bored today and decided to clean up my gigabyte 4670. In all my years owning this card, i had never replaced the TIM....big mistake, the HS was pretty much glued onto the die. Once i got it off, it took almost a full hour of soaking the dried TIM to get it soft enough to come off. After that i decided to wash the HS as it was coated in dirt and didnt have any darn canned air.


















Its a nice little card but there has always been one thing that bothered me about it










That god awful gold...so i painted it


























What do you guys think? Better/Worse?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 

still waiting on story time from Rogue....

His stuff was on a boat that was seized by the Jewish Security team. They needed to check everything that was on that boat because they found weapons for the Palestinians Who were importing from Iran.

That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
His stuff was on the boat that was seized by the Jewish Security team wanted to check everything that was on that boat because they found weapons for the Palestinians were importing from Iran.

That's my story and I'm sticking with it.

oh nice.... i cat really blame them but that really sucks. did he get any back?


----------



## sid8012

Hi! I'm using the Storm Scout in my first build and I'm really confused about all the molex cables coming from the fans and the one on the back panel. Can someone post pictures on how it supposed to be plugged in so the front panel switch for the light will work? Thanks!

IMA NOOB


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
we built it from scratch lol nothing restored about it. and yes... it will be SO worth it when i can get up a few hundred feet in it....i think the hardest part was not letting the small things that we just could NOT figure out get us turned off about the project... some times something just docent work no mater WHAT you do and my father and i have a tendency to just keep smashing our heads into that wall instead of stepping back and looking for a solution....

still waiting on story time from Rogue....

From strach!









You deserve a medal.
You should go on that show prototype this, lol


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
From strach!









You deserve a medal.
You should go on that show prototype this, lol

no reason to... its a kit build you buy the plans and the materials and build it.

i know personally another 4 guys that are at some point in building the same plane...


----------



## Enigma8750

I wanted to build a Ferrari GTO 250 from a Datsun 260.. That was such a sweet kit.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
oh nice.... i cat really blame them but that really sucks. did he get any back?

Yea.. according to him he just did get everything.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sid8012* 
Hi! I'm using the Storm Scout in my first build and I'm really confused about all the molex cables coming from the fans and the one on the back panel. Can someone post pictures on how it supposed to be plugged in so the front panel switch for the light will work? Thanks!

IMA NOOB


abdidas:

Quote:

So there is a wire that comes down from the light switch button. And the led fans connect to this wire. So they need separate wire for led and not combined with the power right?. Also is there any free connectors on the wire from the button, so you can it can control the extra led fans.

Quote:

Answer: You must wire in your other fans because the plug is only for the onboard fans only.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seven9st surfer & Enigma8750* 
*LED CONTROLLER*










Notice that the *RIGHT* side of the Terminal feeds the power each circuit on the *LEFT*. Now The *BLACK* wire is NEGATIVE and the *YELLOW* wire is the 12 V +

YouTube- Terminal Block Installation Guide (Part 1 of 5)

With this solution you use a terminal Block with the power wire of each unit that you want to control and let the one switch control them all.


*If you plan on hooking up more LEDs to your Control Panel Switch. Use this Wiring diagram.*

















Male on left Molex. Female on right Molex.
*
The two Molex from the fans are for the Fan blades only. The lights are hooked up to that weird looking square plug that is in the back. plug both the male and female to each of the two LED circuits for the Light to turn off but leave the fans running.*

The yellow wire is the 12 Volt that runs the fans.
Both Black Wires are Ground or negative. you need both to complete a circuit

1. Females come from the Power Supply Unit and Power the device with 12v 5v or 7v depending on the application.

2. Males need the Female to complete the circuit an make the device work. All devices will have a Male Molex hook up. Sounds sexual .. LOL.. It is kind of.. Male and female.. anyway.


----------



## JumJum

well got the new case today. Everything is installed and running great.

BUT....this case is REALLY small..Height and Length is ok, but width is really really thin.

With my hyper 212+ installed i have, maybe, 1/8th of an inch from the door to the top of the HS points...temps are alot better then my old case so, im happy. i was able to install a total of 6 of the 7 fans i wanted to. 1 on bottom intake(feet on this thing are alot better then the feet that the scout comes with) 1 front intake(hard drive), 1 side intake, 1 rear exhaust and 2 top exhaust. I will post pics tomorow. My phone is taking crap photos right now for some reason.

Ohh, cleaing/changin TIM on my little 4670 dropped temps nicely. used to idle at 35C and hit 73C in games, now idles at 23C and topped out at 55C...this little card is being pushed to the limit on this 32" 1920x1080P tv/monitor.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JumJum* 
Well, 4PM and still waiting for my case, but i was busy so here you go

so i got bored today and decided to clean up my gigabyte 4670. In all my years owning this card, i had never replaced the TIM....big mistake, the HS was pretty much glued onto the die. Once i got it off, it took almost a full hour of soaking the dried TIM to get it soft enough to come off. After that i decided to wash the HS as it was coated in dirt and didnt have any darn canned air.


To make it easier to remove run the card thru a run of 3DMark to heat it up, then shut it down and take it apart right away. The heat will soften up the TIM quite a bit making it easier to work with. If you still have some dried on residue try hitting it with a hair dryer to warm it up again.

Goo Gone or one of the other similar Citrus Based cleaners, or some cooking oil will also soften it up, but you would need to thoroughly clean the oily residue off with some Isopropyl Alcohol (not rubbing alcohol which also contains oily lubricants) when you are finished.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Nice way to spend time Striker.








Hey All. Just wanted to stop in and say 'HELLO' and I'm back!!! 
And 'NO', no terrorist got me.... LOL. Hope all is well







. Happy Thanksgiving to all. GOD BLESS YOU ALL. Special "THANKS" to my friend Enigma for never loosing Hope!!!! Thank You Brother!!!!!
























Definitely: *WELCOME BACK ROGUE!!!







*We called, well, I called Tel Aviv, wrote you e-mails, tried a search through the company you work for and got nothing, except the Tel Aviv operator saying your number was no longer in service!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


While you're at it, I might just stop by to say hello aswell ^^
I don't realy have anything constructive too say just that SC2 is an epic game, a full HD monitor is epic and I'm busy in school so I can't post here as often as I used to be able to.


Ok, I'm sick and really tired, so what is SC2?? Welcome back to you too as one of the very first members of this thread!! Good to see you around again!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


To make it easier to remove run the card thru a run of 3DMark to heat it up, then shut it down and take it apart right away. The heat will soften up the TIM quite a bit making it easier to work with. If you still have some dried on residue try hitting it with a hair dryer to warm it up again.

Goo Gone or one of the other similar Citrus Based cleaners, or some cooking oil will also soften it up, but you would need to thoroughly clean the oily residue off with some Isopropyl Alcohol (not rubbing alcohol which also contains oily lubricants) when you are finished.


Or, if you're going to be doing much of this you can order some Arctic Clean. It works great for that stuck on stuff & in DTHP coolers it cleans the gaps really well. Or, instead of buying it, you could PM me, I'll see if I can find the other bottle & you pay shipping. It's not worth it unless you do a lot of TIM changing, it's basically a citrus cleaner in 2 parts, emulsifier & surface cleaner. Works great on old tape too!!









*@ Everyone:* Hey guys!! Now as good a time as any. >inserting this, the VA wanted me in the ER but I refused< I'm really sick again, kind of a relapse ++, so I'm working (functioning) around here (the house) for the next 2 days then I'm going to take a serious step towards getting better. It's a sort of de-tox, I go off the meds that help me function semi-normally as a Narcoleptic,







sleep for 2-3 days straight then go back on. There's a lot of sleeping 16-20 hours a day & the rest is usually spent eating as much as I humanly can. So, after Saturday, I may be hard to reach. Enigma, Rockr & mr-Charles know how to get me if need be but you all usually do pretty well without me.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


*@ Everyone:* Hey guys!! Now as good a time as any. >inserting this, the VA wanted me in the ER but I refused< I'm really sick again, kind of a relapse ++, so I'm working (functioning) around here (the house) for the next 2 days then I'm going to take a serious step towards getting better. It's a sort of de-tox, I go off the meds that help me function semi-normally as a Narcoleptic,







sleep for 2-3 days straight then go back on. There's a lot of sleeping 16-20 hours a day & the rest is usually spent eating as much as I humanly can. So, after Saturday, I may be hard to reach. Enigma, Rockr & mr-Charles know how to get me if need be but you all usually do pretty well without me.










good luck boss....


----------



## JumJum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Definitely: *WELCOME BACK ROGUE!!!







*We called, well, I called Tel Aviv, wrote you e-mails, tried a search through the company you work for and got nothing, except the Tel Aviv operator saying your number was no longer in service!!









Ok, I'm sick and really tired, so what is SC2?? Welcome back to you too as one of the very first members of this thread!! Good to see you around again!









Or, if you're going to be doing much of this you can order some Arctic Clean. It works great for that stuck on stuff & in DTHP coolers it cleans the gaps really well. Or, instead of buying it, you could PM me, I'll see if I can find the other bottle & you pay shipping. It's not worth it unless you do a lot of TIM changing, it's basically a citrus cleaner in 2 parts, emulsifier & surface cleaner. Works great on old tape too!!









*@ Everyone:* Hey guys!! Now as good a time as any. >inserting this, the VA wanted me in the ER but I refused< I'm really sick again, kind of a relapse ++, so I'm working (functioning) around here (the house) for the next 2 days then I'm going to take a serious step towards getting better. It's a sort of de-tox, I go off the meds that help me function semi-normally as a Narcoleptic,







sleep for 2-3 days straight then go back on. There's a lot of sleeping 16-20 hours a day & the rest is usually spent eating as much as I humanly can. So, after Saturday, I may be hard to reach. Enigma, Rockr & mr-Charles know how to get me if need be but you all usually do pretty well without me.










Wow man. Sorry to hear that. I hope this de-tox works and you get better.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*










we missed you around here..... story time.... NOW


 I've missed you guys as well. It's been a tuff couple of months but thing
are pritty much back in order.. Thanks Stricker36!!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


VERY VERY GOOD to hear from you Rouge1266! E definitely held a constant vigil on your behalf. Keep us posted and welcome back.


Thanks Rockr69 man... E's a good man. Your all a 'Good Men' Rockr... Thanks for the Welcome back sir.....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Welcome back Rogue!










Thanks ROM-Man. It's good to be back, Up and running. I was going crazy with out my 'Scout'..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


His stuff was on a boat that was seized by the Jewish Security team. They needed to check everything that was on that boat because they found weapons for the Palestinians Who were importing from Iran.

That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


Yeah, Enigma's right. My stuff was on a boat that came in 1 day later from when the 'Flotilla'<< Boat the was seized by the IDF... So, my stuff and about 600 other people's stuff was being held captive at a Port-City called 'Ashdode'<<(I think that right) I had to take 2 days off from work; and no crap, 8-10 hours each day so I could get my stuff back... Had to open my stuff up, each box in front of 2 IDF soldiers...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN*


While you're at it, I might just stop by to say hello aswell ^^
I don't realy have anything constructive too say just that SC2 is an epic game, a full HD monitor is epic and I'm busy in school so I can't post here as often as I used to be able to.


 Welcome back bud. Nice to see you too sir.... Hope school is going well for you bud. Home for the holidays soon though, huh.... Nice to see you..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Today. 12/02 is Homecoming for My TROOPS.. Welcome Family.. Have some Ham and Turkey.. Ron you get Hebrew National Hot dogs.. They conform to a higher standard.


 Enigma man, Thanks again sir. Your our leader bud, Our Friend; you can't ask for more. All you guys are leaders in my book. Thanks for being here.... Miss you all, Big Time.. You all have to give me a few weeks to get my stuff in order. I took tons of pics here already. 
Well, work is calling here. I have to stop in to make sure my guys are getting done what needs to get done today. Well, my day, your night.. LOL 
8 hour difference between times from Israel and America. 
I'll be on more later on in the day. Your day!!!LOL 
Sorry I didn't get back to you Enigma. Family came over last night & all. Got cought doing that. I'll give you a call later on Friday.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Definitely: *WELCOME BACK ROGUE!!!







*We called, well, I called Tel Aviv, wrote you e-mails, tried a search through the company you work for and got nothing, except the Tel Aviv operator saying your number was no longer in service!!










BriSleep sir. Nice to see you bud. Thanks man. Yeah, Me and the better half been shifting around for a few months until we just got settled. Thanks for checking on me sir. I have your number, I think? I try calling on you after I give 'E' a call later today.


----------



## JumJum

Since some of you are x-military in here, thought i would throw this out and see if anyone knows the answer. During basic training my Senior Drill Sergeant gave us 1 time, 1 sunday, where one lucky soldier didnt have to listen to anyone. As long as we stayed on post, we could do whatever we wanted. The SDS even took this soldier to burger king for dinner with him and his family. Now, all that soldier had to do was be the first person to answer this question.

You have a watch, there is no minute hand, it has fallen off. The hour hand is at exactly 37 mins. What time is it?

Now there is an exact answer and pretty simple if you think about it. and yes, I was that lucky soldier that answered it. only took me about 10 secs to realize what the answer was. And yes, i did go to BK with my SDS(DS MacDaniels, greatest soldier i ever met) and his family although all i had was a salad(HIS wife was SOOO freaking hot...)

But i digress, i will answer this tomorow morning incase anyone dosnt get it and wants to know the answer


----------



## PapaSmurf

7:24.


----------



## pdrider6890

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
7:24.

Please explain for us?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Since it's the minute hand that is missing and hour hand is pointing to 37 that means the hour is 7 and it is 2/5's of the way thru the hour or 24 minutes (60/5x2). Fairly simple for older geezers like myself who grew up using analog clocks and watches with hands on them. Younger people who grew up with digital clocks and watches might find it more difficult since they might not be as used to the subtleties of the hands.

While it is possible that the time could be 19:24 (7:24 in the evening) since JumJum didn't state if it was AM or PM, deductive reasoning leads me to believe that it would be morning otherwise the winner would only have a very few hours to enjoy his/her prize.


----------



## pdrider6890

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Since it's the minute hand that is missing and hour hand is pointing to 37 that means the hour is 7 and it is 2/5's of the way thru the hour or 24 minutes (60/5x2). Fairly simple for older geezers like myself who grew up using analog clocks and watches with hands on them. Younger people who grew up with digital clocks and watches might find it more difficult since they might not be as used to the subtleties of the hands.

Ah, sounds so simple now... Next question... which you don't have to answer. How old are you?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll be 57 next month.


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
7:24.

Lol...winner winner chicken dinner...that was fast. Congrats.


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blocparty12* 
Got my Scout








I need a new cooler, and I think I'm gonna go with the Venomous X. Anyone know whether the Ven X will fit nicely in the scout without having to sacrifice any fans and can the Ven X be mounted horizontally or vertically, I'm pretty sure I saw a few builds with the cooler horizontal?

Anyone know this?


----------



## rfjunkie

Just a little info for people looking for an easy way to neaten up there cables.

Micro Center is selling different colored extension cables... Red, Blue, Black, Green and White..

White

Red

Blue

Green

Black

They also have colored extensions for SATA and PCI-E


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Just a little info for people looking for an easy way to neaten up there cables.

Micro Center is selling different colored extension cables... Red, Blue, Black, Green and White.

They also have colored extensions for SATA and PCI-E

Newegg, Amazon and other vendors have NZXT's red, white or black ones as well -

 Amazon.com: nzxt cable: Electronics


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Newegg, Amazon and other vendors have NZXT's red, white or black ones as well -

Amazon.com: nzxt cable: Electronics

your link is no good.... 404

EDIT.... Now its working... that was weird.

The ones from Micro Center have matching shrink wrap on them instead of just black...


----------



## Izdaari

My Scout is wanting a baby brother, to be a web surfer mainly (because I have some games that only like to run full screen, and in some of them an online reference source is useful) and home server. It has to be cheap and I'd like it small. I'll probably run Ubuntu, or a variant like Linux Mint or Peppermint. By cheap, I mean like $200 or so not counting monitor. I need mobo, CPU, RAM and case, maybe $50 or so for each. I have a PSU (an Antec Smart Power 2.0 500W, which is overkill, but...), a couple of old SATA hard drives, and an IDE DVD burner. Onboard graphics will be good enough, but I'd like to be able to upgrade, maybe make a sort of HTPC out of it, so I will need a PCI-E X16 slot.

My question is: Does anybody have recommendations for a decent, easy to work with, and not too expensive micro-ATX case that'd look ok parked next to a Scout? Two internal 3.5" drive bays would be nice, but I could live with one if I had to.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
your link is no good.... 404

EDIT.... Now its working... that was weird.

The ones from Micro Center have matching shrink wrap on them instead of just black...









Yeah, Amazon ships free for me though and I like the black accents


----------



## GoodInk

Someone didn't get much sleep last night


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Someone didn't get much sleep last night









Me like it














whats that on the right?


----------



## devilsx

Update: Loose power switch cable caused the original issue. Now the new problem is that sys fans 1 and 2 fail to work. I know they share the same bus, so do 3 and 4. I'm not sure if I might have blown the headers or not. Anyway, trying to move my OS to the SSD, any thoughts on procedures? Lastly. For those guys having issues with hard rebooting by touching the front panel or just using headphones....shocker! It's static discharge from the lack of moisture and cold temp that comes with the season. Best method? Touch something metal that is NOT connected to the front header before touching it. If you google the issue, it's a fairly common, specifically to the scout's front panel, and it usually happens around winter. Just use caution and discharge yourself, touch the side panel or something before reaching for the front panel. That is all.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nwanko* 
Me like it














whats that on the right?

XSPC RX120 Rad to add to my XSPC Rasa X20 750 RS240 kit.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izdaari* 
My Scout is wanting a baby brother, to be a web surfer mainly (because I have some games that only like to run full screen, and in some of them an online reference source is useful) and home server. It has to be cheap and I'd like it small. I'll probably run Ubuntu, or a variant like Linux Mint or Peppermint. By cheap, I mean like $200 or so not counting monitor. I need mobo, CPU, RAM and case, maybe $50 or so for each. I have a PSU (an Antec Smart Power 2.0 500W, which is overkill, but...), a couple of old SATA hard drives, and an IDE DVD burner. Onboard graphics will be good enough, but I'd like to be able to upgrade, maybe make a sort of HTPC out of it, so I will need a PCI-E X16 slot.

My question is: Does anybody have recommendations for a decent, easy to work with, and not too expensive micro-ATX case that'd look ok parked next to a Scout? Two internal 3.5" drive bays would be nice, but I could live with one if I had to.

I would love to assist you on this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119088
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130288
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103903
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231208

Total minus shipping: $203.96
with 3 day guaranteed shipping to 98104 (no free option): $226.75


----------



## Crucial09

WHY IS RAM SO CHEAP NOW!?
I thought the prices were spiking during and before summer.

Might have to get more than 8gb =]


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
WHY IS RAM SO CHEAP NOW!?
I thought the prices were spiking during and before summer.

Might have to get more than 8gb =]

Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Ho Ho Ho!

Can I buy a 4gb stick of my ram, same speed and what not, and just replace one of the 2gb sticks with it without any issues?


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I would love to assist you on this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119088
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130288
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103903
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231208

Total minus shipping: $203.96
with 3 day guaranteed shipping to 98104 (no free option): $226.75

Thanks, Rockr! That's the stuff! I like the case, probably about as good as you can do with an inexpensive micro-ATX.









Although... I may just put the 4GB (2 x 2) G.Skill DDR3 1600 CL9 from my Scout into this one, and upgrade the Scout's RAM to 8GB, something with lower latency and more OC potential. I can probably use the extra RAM, since I have two monitors, 4 cores, a 64-bit OS, and a strong tendency to multitask.

And I have that Radeon 4650 that I pulled out of the Scout and replaced with a 5850. That'd be a decent HTPC card I guess.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izdaari* 
Thanks, Rockr! That's the stuff! I like the case, probably about as good as you can do with an inexpensive micro-ATX.









Although... I may just put the 4GB (2 x 2) G.Skill DDR3 1600 CL9 from my Scout into this one, and upgrade the Scout's RAM to 8GB, something with lower latency and more OC potential. I can probably use the extra RAM, since I have two monitors, 4 cores, a 64-bit OS, and a strong tendency to multitask.

And I have that Radeon 4650 that I pulled out of the Scout and replaced with a 5850. That'd be a decent HTPC card I guess.

Any other suggestions?









I was gonna go with 4GB of ram and then kept in mind you were going to run Linux or some variant of it and stuck with 2GB cuz I don't know squat about Linux.

As for pulling the 4GB out of your Scout and going 8GB may I humbly suggest this RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231329
@ $22.50/GB with a 7 latency DDR3 1600, this RAM is quite a good deal. Plus it will go nice with your MOBO colors. Nice looking board by the way. That's the way blue and black should look.

Other than that I wish I were building it for me with all your existing parts. Looks you'll have a very fine HTPC/Casual Gamer on your hands.


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I was gonna go with 4GB of ram and then kept in mind you were going to run Linux or some variant of it and stuck with 2GB cuz I don't know squat about Linux.

As for pulling the 4GB out of your Scout and going 8GB may I humbly suggest this RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231329
@ $22.50/GB with a 7 latency DDR3 1600, this RAM is quite a good deal. Plus it will go nice with your MOBO colors. Nice looking board by the way. That's the way blue and black should look.

Other than that I wish I were building it for me with all your existing parts. Looks you'll have a very fine HTPC/Casual Gamer on your hands.

Yeah, that looks like a great RAM kit, and it's purty too!









With Linux, 2GB probably is plenty... but hey, if I'm gonna upgrade the Scout's RAM, might as well do something with the leftovers.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Can I buy a 4gb stick of my ram, same speed and what not, and just replace one of the 2gb sticks with it without any issues?

You should be able to, but someone with more knowledge on that may want to chime in. Papa? K10? Bri?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izdaari* 
Yeah, that looks like a great RAM kit, and it's purty too!









With Linux, 2GB probably is enough... but hey, if I'm gonna upgrade the Scout's RAM, might as well do something with the leftovers.









That's right and 8GB will more than suffice for a loooooooooong time. Good luck with your build and don't forget the pics when it's done!


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That's right and 8GB will more than suffice for a loooooooooong time. Good luck with your build and don't forget the pics when it's done!

I guess I am going to have to buy a camera...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izdaari* 
I guess I am going to have to buy a camera...









Yep. We want compromising pics of that Scout too. Don't forget the pics of it without it's cover on









We want to see it's busty innards


----------



## Crucial09

I want to see your scout naked ;]


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.ozone3d.net/gpu/asus_7600gs_agp.php?lang=2

I took the hsf off of this and sanded the bottom down to some semblance of a shiny surface. but i had to use zip ties to reattach it. It still runs hot. (into the 60s) Does anybody know if there's still a aftermarket cooler for this out there? It's best thing I have for my old P4 other than a 6200.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
I want to see your scout naked ;]

I will agree too.. Naked....


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
http://www.ozone3d.net/gpu/asus_7600gs_agp.php?lang=2

I took the hsf off of this and sanded the bottom down to some semblance of a shiny surface. but i had to use zip ties to reattach it. It still runs hot. (into the 60s) Does anybody know if there's still a aftermarket cooler for this out there? It's best thing I have for my old P4 other than a 6200.

I really would not worry too much about 60s.. That's kinda normal isn't it guys.. oh did you use any AS 5 between the fan and the chipset.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow what a party last night.. Snoop Dawg came over and gave me this Cigar and I smoked it and all I wanted to do was veg out in front of the TV and eat Carrots and ranch dressing all night.. Boy what a Home Coming party.. Wow.. I slept like a baby.


----------



## Enigma8750

Izzi.. When you gonna buy yourself a camera.. Need pictures..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


http://www.ozone3d.net/gpu/asus_7600gs_agp.php?lang=2

I took the hsf off of this and sanded the bottom down to some semblance of a shiny surface. but i had to use zip ties to reattach it. It still runs hot. (into the 60s) Does anybody know if there's still a aftermarket cooler for this out there? It's best thing I have for my old P4 other than a 6200.


I used to have the fanless version of that card


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Can I buy a 4gb stick of my ram, same speed and what not, and just replace one of the 2gb sticks with it without any issues?


Any one out their familiar with this? Got an answer?
I never quoted myself like this before


----------



## Xyxyll

Anyone else grab the Storm Scout for $50 from Newegg Tuesday?


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Any one out their familiar with this? Got an answer?
I never quoted myself like this before










You probably could, but it wouldn't run it dual channel if one of em is a 4gb stick and the other is a 2gb stick.


----------



## JumJum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Any one out their familiar with this? Got an answer?
I never quoted myself like this before










it will not cause any issues if you motherboard supports 4GB sticks. Go to MB website and see if it does is the best info i can give ya


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JumJum* 
it will not cause any issues if you motherboard supports 4GB sticks. Go to MB website and see if it does is the best info i can give ya

I'm pretty sure it does.
Mobo supports up to 16gb of ram, has four slots for ram.
so 4gb on each slot would be 16gb.

So I'd assume it would support 4gb sticks easily.

It wouldn't not take 4gb sticks, but take 8gb sticks to reach 16gb to leave two ram slots empty, right?


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


I'm pretty sure it does. 
Mobo supports up to 16gb of ram, has four slots for ram.
so 4gb on each slot would be 16gb.

So I'd assume it would support 4gb sticks easily.

It wouldn't not take 4gb sticks, but take 8gb sticks to reach 16gb to leave two ram slots empty, right?


Right.

Hahah that statement is kinda loopy, but yea. What do you need 16gigs of RAM for anyway


----------



## Enigma8750

Rendering video for youtube uploads or creating movie files would need lots of memory. Also Sound Music making would created a need for high amounts of ram.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hyujmn* 
Right.

Hahah that statement is kinda loopy, but yea. What do you need 16gigs of RAM for anyway









I don't need 16gb. but if ram was cheap I just wanted to throw in a 4gb module every now and then. slowly upgrading.

and I know that was hard to read but I suck at wording paragraphs haha

all i know is that it has:
4 ram slots
supports up to 16gb ram
so 4gbx4ram modules would be 16gb.

If it accepted 2x8gb modules and not except a 4gb module that would be stupid.


----------



## JumJum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


I'm pretty sure it does. 
Mobo supports up to 16gb of ram, has four slots for ram.
so 4gb on each slot would be 16gb.

So I'd assume it would support 4gb sticks easily.

It wouldn't not take 4gb sticks, but take 8gb sticks to reach 16gb to leave two ram slots empty, right?


well your logic is correct, BUT some motherboards only support up to XGB sticks of ram. Meaning, while your board supports up to 16GB of ram, you could not go out and buy a 16GB stick and only use 1 stick on some MB.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JumJum*


well your logic is correct, BUT some motherboards only support up to XGB sticks of ram. Meaning, while your board supports up to 16GB of ram, you could not go out and buy a 16GB stick and only use 1 stick on some MB.


Thats exaclty what I was thinking.
I wouldn't even buy an 8gb stick. It would make no sense.
So 4gb stick will work.
Just wanted to ask about putting the 4gb stick in with the 2gb sticks.


----------



## Mongol

Checking in general/cap'n/sarge et al...alls quiet on the eastern front. Unable to maintain RS, WEZ! *que chatter*

That's what everyone asks me for running 12GB.
Man, it's a godsend for video/audio conversion and editing..as well as pchopping 15mp images.

Strep's FINALLY gone...then BAM! enjoy your stay in Hotel Pneumonia. Can I tell you how much fun it is to cough up things that look like chunks of lung? :/ (not to mention sound like you're breathing through a straw in a tank of water...or better yet, an open loop.)

Back to the front! I was out of work for just over 2 weeks. Not pleasent in the slightest bit. Tomorrow begins Scoutenstein's rise from the ashes of the battlefield of my basement. Oh, I'll have pics to upload later of my Koronette radio that I completely forgot about, as well as my latest fund-draining acquisition.

BTW: Howzit lads?


----------



## Crucial09

I'm over 1,000 posts now =D lol


----------



## JumJum

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Checking in general/cap'n/sarge et al...alls quiet on the eastern front. Unable to maintain RS, WEZ! *que chatter*

That's what everyone asks me for running 12GB.
Man, it's a godsend for video/audio conversion and editing..as well as pchopping 15mp images.

Strep's FINALLY gone...then BAM! enjoy your stay in Hotel Pneumonia. Can I tell you how much fun it is to cough up things that look like chunks of lung? :/ (not to mention sound like you're breathing through a straw in a tank of water...or better yet, an open loop.)

Back to the front! I was out of work for just over 2 weeks. Not pleasent in the slightest bit. Tomorrow begins Scoutenstein's rise from the ashes of the battlefield of my basement. Oh, I'll have pics to upload later of my Koronette radio that I completely forgot about, as well as my latest fund-draining acquisition.

BTW: Howzit lads?


LOL do al scout owners have nasty diseases? i have liver disease, and alot of people on this thread are sick...or are we just old men here?


----------



## Rockr69

Nah, just you old farts


----------



## PapaSmurf

crucial, for the most part you should be able to use a 4 gig and a 2 gig stick together. Where it get's tricky is dual channel. With some boards you would need to put both sticks in the same channel and run in single channel mode. In others you could put one in each channel, but it would still run in single channel mode. In some you could put one in each channel and it would use 2gigs from the 4g stick and the 2 gig stick in dual channel mode and the second 2gigs from the 4g stick would run in single channel. That was very common with NVidia NForce 2 chipsets. I haven't tried it on an Intel iCore, but it is worth a shot trying it.

Just for the heck of it I fired up my trusty old Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 with the Intel 965P chipset to see how it reacted. I could run with one 1gig stick in channel 1 and one 512meg stick in channel 2 and still be in dual channel mode. Unbelievably, I was also able to run with a 1 gig stick in channel 1 and a pair of 512meg sticks in channel 2 and see the total of 2gigs and have it running in dual channel.

Next I put two 2gig sticks in channel 1 and a 512meg stick plus a 1gig stick in channel 2 and again I get dual channel and it appears to be running just fine. I'm in the process of running Memtest at the moment to see if it pops out any errors, but the system runs just fine like that. I even threw in another variable in that it was a mixture of PNY (with Nanya chips) and Corsair ram.

I know this probably isn't the same setup that you have, but it should give you some idea of what is likely to happen. This is with DDR2 800MHz ram, not DDR3 and a different memory controller so it might not work on an iCore system, but I don't see why not. You just might need to experiment with which slot you put the single 4gig stick in as that might make a difference.

The best advice I can give would be to check the user's guide to see if it discusses it or not. I wish I could be more definitive on this, but I don't have access to one of those system to test it with.


----------



## Mongol

bah @ old farts! I'm only 36! PFFFFT!!!

I drink and smoke cigars, rarely get sick, but when I do it's as if my lungs are Normandy my mouth is Omaha Beach and somewhere in my throat that is danger close, the friggin' 1st Infantry is killin' Natzees. ack!


----------



## Mongol

...annnnnd, I picked up a Cyberpower 1500VA/900W UPS on my way home from work. I wonder just how accurate its load meter is.

According to the display, my sigrig draws 218w idle on the internet (@ stock) and 278w @ 4ghz. Under load with OC and 580's around 80%: 774w. (it fluctuates....went over 774w more than once and dipped below 774w as well)


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Enigma8750
I really would not worry too much about 60s.. That's kinda normal isn't it guys.. oh did you use any AS 5 between the fan and the chipset.


Ok. Cool. Yeah, I did use AS 5. After I removed what can only be described as the contents of a small tube of toothpaste from the chip







The bottom of the sink looked like the surface of the moon. Kinda like someone took an icepick and went to town on it


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


bah @ old farts! I'm only 36! PFFFFT!!!

I drink and smoke cigars, rarely get sick, but when I do it's as if my lungs are Normandy my mouth is Omaha Beach and somewhere in my throat that is danger close, the friggin' 1st Infantry is killin' Natzees. ack!


I'm 21








22 in 21 days...yes my birthday is xmas eve >.>

I have new headphones







Images now follow










































They are awesome, not heard anything like them before.


----------



## Mongol

whippersnapper! *shakes fist*

lol. Actually, i'm not that far up on the 'aging gracefully' list in here. >__>

nice phones! I picked up a Tritton 720 over the holiday weekend and I was impressed, I can only imagine the beats are that much better.









...I had to save for some silly purchases, like this:










>__>

Galant corner desk on the way this weekend.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


whippersnapper! *shakes fist*

lol. Actually, i'm not that far up on the 'aging gracefully' list in here. >__>

nice phones! I picked up a Tritton 720 over the holiday weekend and I was impressed, I can only imagine the beats are that much better.










...I had to save for some silly purchases, like this:










>__>

Galant corner desk on the way this weekend.


Nice monitors








I'll let you in on a secret, I got my beats half price - Infact I get ALOT off any monster products


----------



## GoodInk

I still have some cables to take care of, but here is a peak.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Nice monitors








I'll let you in on a secret, I got my beats half price - Infact I get ALOT off any monster products










Pity buying/shipping from UK to US would be a monetarily speaking royal pain in the bloody arse. Silly GBP!!!!


----------



## Striker36

lol im only 20







for 3 more months... i feel like a youngin with most of you guys


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


lol im only 20







for 3 more months... i feel like a youngin with most of you guys










That's because you are







I'm 34 going on 22


----------



## Mongol

Where's all the rest of my nearly-middle-aged folks?! lol

I'm 36 still on 22 myself...that's why I'm recently single...but there's more to it than that and I won't turn this forum into a Dr. Phil showdown.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Pity buying/shipping from UK to US would be a monetarily speaking royal pain in the bloody arse. Silly GBP!!!!










Not just the GBP its the damn tax, puts everything up by an annoying amount. For example:

HIS ATI Radeon HD 6870

Â£209.98 inc VAT
Â£178.71 ex VAT

Stupid vat >.>

But monster stuff is brilliant, definitly our premium brand of audio/visual equipment at work. I get about 40% off cables and 50% off the headphones and our new beats ipod speaker dock.


----------



## Striker36

some one should TOTALLY hook me up with a set


----------



## Mongol

Yep, I know all about VAT.

>__>

and chavs too, sadly.


----------



## garricktlee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Kev_b says that making a cutout on your top Blow Hole fan, can cut wind resistance and allow the fan to run more efficiently.*









*A Martini Glass was used as a Template for these holes.*










What tool do i use to make those cuts?


----------



## GoodInk

It looks like a dremal


----------



## PapaSmurf

Or a 4.5" hole saw.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow what a party last night.. Snoop Dawg came over and gave me this Cigar and I smoked it and all I wanted to do was veg out in front of the TV and eat Carrots and ranch dressing all night.. Boy what a Home Coming party.. Wow.. I slept like a baby.











Man, do I miss America!!! Miss that^^^^^^^^!!!! Looks so good I can smell it through the monitor.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JumJum*


LOL do al scout owners have nasty diseases? i have liver disease, and alot of people on this thread are sick...or are we just old men here?


 Like Rockr69 said: 'Naaaaa, we just 'OLD'!!! But with that 'OLD' comes 'Sickness'... Who the hell ever said these are platinum years or golden years!!! I would really want too







the guy.....
Oh yeah, 45 years here; feeling like I'm 55!!!


----------



## Poseiden

Can i join the club? My case is still in its box since i'm waiting for my last part for my new rig.


----------



## KieranM17

Hey,

I was thinking about getting a Corsair H70 cooler to fit into my Storm Scout. I was wondering if it would be possible to stick the radiator to go out through the 140mm top fan rather than the back exhaust with a push+pull fan system. It seems that the air is cooler coming out the top than the back, so I was hoping that would keep the radiator cooler and CPU cooler aswell.

I was hoping for it to look a bit like this:









I guess another option is to replace the top 140mm fan with a 120mm aswell.

Thanks,
Kieran


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *garricktlee* 
What tool do i use to make those cuts?

That is exactly how i modded my scout. Cut the top and front grills out and made it whisper quiet. You a dremel with a reinforced cutting wheel. If you dont use reinforced, it will eat it up really quick.

31 here with the body of a 70 year old


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 
Man, do I miss America!!! Miss that^^^^^^^^!!!! Looks so good I can smell it through the monitor.


Yea.. well I haven't had a smoke in Seven years but I miss it sometimes and this picture is popping the Fresh.. Boy this is so fresh I can smell it now. Owe man.. Nice oily flowery with a touch of Pine sap smell.. smell from the Cronic.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KieranM17* 
Hey,

I was thinking about getting a Corsair H70 cooler to fit into my Storm Scout. I was wondering if it would be possible to stick the radiator to go out through the 140mm top fan rather than the back exhaust with a push+pull fan system. It seems that the air is cooler coming out the top than the back, so I was hoping that would keep the radiator cooler and CPU cooler aswell.

I was hoping for it to look a bit like this:









I guess another option is to replace the top 140mm fan with a 120mm aswell.

Thanks,
Kieran

The simple way is to mount the rad in the 5 and a quarter DVD drive bays and mount a fan in the front and create a wall of cool air over the entire build.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
The simple way is to mount the rad in the 5 and a quarter DVD drive bays and mount a fan in the front and create a wall of cool air over the entire build.

I will agree with that.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *garricktlee* 
What tool do i use to make those cuts?

A pair of Diagonal Cutter or ***** will work too..Just don't pixx them off.


----------



## GoodInk

PHOTO BOMB!


----------



## virus86

Hi! I just got my Cooler Master Scout to replace my old Cooler Master Elite 310. I ran across one snag. The parts that are involved are:

OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS
Asus P5Q-Pro
Aerocool Shark 140mm Blue with fan grill

First, the 8-pin CPU power cable on the PSU is too short. So I ordered a NZXT CB-8P. I made my computer work by temporarily placing the PSU on top of the case. I plugged everything in, but the CPU power cable wont it because the port on the mobo are really close to the fan/grill. I had to remove the tabs on the cable to make them fit. Ill have to remove the tabs of the extension cable. Ill post up pics when its all done. I have lots of wire management to do!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 







PHOTO BOMB!

















Nice RIG bud.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JumJum* 
LOL do al scout owners have nasty diseases? i have liver disease, and alot of people on this thread are sick...or are we just old men here?

First off @ Izzy: Hi young lady!!







How have you been??

Then:
Diseases?? Naw, only disease I have is this horrible sinus infection, that's killing the sound in my right ear & making my left ear sound like a horribly off key version of Big Ben! LOL!









Then *Loid* has to pop in & mention his & mine gets all jealous & acts up!!







I rarely stay this sick for this long (3 weeks now), I get ear infections once or twice each winter & the docs always have to mention this is rare for an adult! Again>>







Then there's the anti-biotic (isn't it against life in latin??) treatments, the first one was for 7 days, 875mg amoxicllian and 125mg of something else attached to it, well, it failed miserably. So I wait yet another week cause I'm not going back to "urgent care" but my doc always said, "If it get to where you can't hear out of one of your ears you better go to urgent care or you may lose hearing in that ear" Again>>







finally get in to see her, she looks me over pretty good & knows all my quirks & agrees it's not an ear infection, but a horrible sinus infection that has now spread to my throat!!







Plus I've had this problem with *Anemia* for *more than a year* now but that's being handled by my VA doc, so my private doc wants to know what the last tests showed cause now I have un-explained bruising. Again>>







So I go to the VA hospital, it's just down the road, stand in line to make an appt, then thinking, I'll just call while I'm in line from my cell phone. It worked!!!!







So, they ask my symptoms & ask where I am & I say I'm in the danged lobby of the hospital, so they say, stay right there & get my phone number & a nurse will call me right back.







So I walk the halls, being _*one legged*_ I'm not too good at standing still







the phone rings (actually it plays _Wicked Game_ which *Rocr69* says he can sound identical to) & I'm under a stupid air curtain, can't hear already so I say hang on a minute & I'll move, then go out the door, talked to the nurse who had a beautiful _Scottish_ accent!! *Whooo Hooo!!* She hears all my symptoms & is getting a little panicy & starts saying, _"You need to go down the hall & check into the E.R.!!"_ Again>>







Starts telling me why I should do this so I have to interrupt her beautiful speaking & say, but, but, but, I just saw my doctor & she gave me anti-biotics again.....*875mg of Amoxicillian* twice a day then she interrupts me & says with those symptoms you really need to go to the E.R. & it's because.............Your regular doctor *quit* & there's no way to tell when you'll get a new one (Doctor) to get an appointment!! So my drug addled brain says: "All I have to do is get a release of records then my other doctor can see the blood test results & see if they can figure this all out". She gives in & I go home & talk to Mindy & we agree it's far past time that I go off all my Narcolepsy meds & get some rest!! Phew!!!

By this time I'm not sounding too good. Ask *Enigma*, he called this morning!!







However, my wife is totally disabled (yeah, more than me, she has diabetes & a pretty rare in it's severity case of fibromyalgia and a skin disorder called Sweets Syndrome which confuses everyone because of the diabetes & it has nothing to do with that but with Dr. Sweets who discovered it, it's a skin disorder, think *Vampire*) and if I'm laid up for a week we will run out of food. So, Mindy (my DW), also happened to take out the driver side mirror on the car while going through *Starbucks* (really sucks cause she didn't get me a venti latte! Again>>







), so I had to order it from Amazon }the mirror{ plus the tools to take the door panel off, then the time to R&R it, then do grocery shopping before I can actually take a single day "off" to rest!








So, even though I have a severe case of *Narcolepsy,* had a rare form of *Cancer* which led to *Amputation* of my right foot which led to a rare thing call *Reflex Symathetic Dystrophy*, which had me taking experimental hormonal injections that led to the use of drugs er, um, meds, like _*Boniva*_ and gave *Sally Fields* who used to be *The Flying Nun* a job doing commercials & the _*Cancer*_ & *Amputation* triggered my *severe Narcolepsy* which makes it impossible to live a *"Normal"* life without drugs, er, um, meds & having to wear a *Prosthesis* makes life incredibly *Painful* & therefore I'm either going to sit on my *Heiney* & do nothing which is not *"Me"* at all, so I take the _"Miracles of Modern Medicine"_ to wake me up, put me to sleep, regulate my moods, /*Yeah, Right!!*







\\ make it so I can have *SE*X *<<Aha! Got you there!!>>,* then even some to fix my *stomach* which has been ruined from taking all these _"Miracles of Modern Medicine"_ but these things aren't considered *Dis-eases*, more like *Dis-orders* of the body.....

So... *NO*! We Scout builders/ users don't all have things wrong with us but some do....







Those of us that are here *A Lot* may have extra time because we are "*Dis"-abled*.























HA!! Then *Vampire* lady here, my _*DVW*_ reads this over my shoulder and says she's *Super-Naturally Abled!*







Uh HUH, I'll be to bed soon dear.







Oh BTW, she's on day 2 of no smoking, so congradulate her.







And....I just turned 50, she just turned 56, if it makes a difference.









*Quoted from Rogue*: Who the hell ever said these are platinum years or golden years!!! I would really want too







the guy.....<< I totally agree, give me a few "slow" bullets!

*@ G.I*.: Duuuude!! I love the way you routed your tubing!

*@ Striker*: Naw you ain't a young un! We had a kid that was what 14 at one time??

*Quoted from Enigma:* Yea.. well I haven't had a smoke in Seven years <<< I had to stop cause it was making my heart race,







with a heart valve flutter, *+ to the list above+* it became real uncomfortable!!









Final edit for the night: *Ratz-7 Mouse*: Here I am a few days ago, talking about it being time for a new mouse & I like the one from Cyborg, the Ratz-7, this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-062-_-Product

Then today, I run across this article: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=646&Itemid=65

Would you pay $20- to have the logo of your favorite game put on your mouse??

Also, in thier "Shell Shocker" deals I see this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811204041
Come on!! It's a plastic flying saucer! Would you want this for the case of your HTPC??


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

A pair of Diagonal Cutter or ***** will work too..Just don't pixx them off.

















OMG!!! It's one of my old Marriott managers from when I worked at ASU food service! Yeah, she looked like that and 'she' was named Cindy Williams!









GoodInk
Where'd you get that grinning skull face face for your front grill?

Quote:

Also, in thier "Shell Shocker" deals I see this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811204041
Come on!! It's a plastic flying saucer! Would you want this for the case of your HTPC??
I thought it was a Roomba!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Poseiden* 
Can i join the club? My case is still in its box since i'm waiting for my last part for my new rig.

All you gotta do is post a pic of your case and you're in. You can still join in and post whenever you want until you get your rig built. We look forward to seeing your build.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *virus86* 
Hi! I just got my Cooler Master Scout to replace my old Cooler Master Elite 310. I ran across one snag. The parts that are involved are:

OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS
Asus P5Q-Pro
Aerocool Shark 140mm Blue with fan grill

First, the 8-pin CPU power cable on the PSU is too short. So I ordered a NZXT CB-8P. I made my computer work by temporarily placing the PSU on top of the case. I plugged everything in, but the CPU power cable wont it because the port on the mobo are really close to the fan/grill. I had to remove the tabs on the cable to make them fit. Ill have to remove the tabs of the extension cable. Ill post up pics when its all done. I have lots of wire management to do!

We look forward to seeing your build. You'll be the only virus we'd be glad to get infected with.


----------



## DB006

I've got a sniffly nose atm if that counts?


----------



## Enigma8750

GoodInk.. Nice Photo Bomb.. I am lovin that look Man. That is a fine Build.


----------



## Crucial09

i think goodink likes to show off his rig







lol


----------



## virus86

Finished!

http://picasaweb.google.com/virusuf86/VIRUS3000v22

Are there any blue cold cathodes that would work off the LED switch?

Time to test if I can OC my CPU to 4GHz!


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks for all the comments. The hosing was a pain to do, I went threw 5 meters of it trying to get it to work with out kinking.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


i think goodink likes to show off his rig







lol


Why did you see it in some other threads?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


GoodInk
Where'd you get that grinning skull face face for your front grill?


MNPCTECH 
http://www.mnpctech.com/Computer_Fan...an_Grills.html


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Just finished speccing my friends computer, got him a pretty similar build to mine. Same cpu, cooler, ram and ofcourse case







so another scout build I get to do that should look from the outside pretty much the same as mine bar the transformers logo...he can't have that


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Finished!

http://picasaweb.google.com/virusuf86/VIRUS3000v22

Are there any blue cold cathodes that would work off the LED switch?

Time to test if I can OC my CPU to 4GHz!


Looks good, while ago someone posted a way to do it. The LED switch is 5 V and the CCFL's are 12V. What they drew up was a relay that runs on 5v and run the 12v through it to the CCFL's.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


I've got a sniffly nose atm if that counts?










Watch it! That's how mine started.







Started the break today guys, woke up, couldn't wake up, passed out in my chair, Mindy comes a few hours later & says hey, go back to bed. Too late, my head is throbbing....Hmmm, play Cryostasis, that'll put anyone to sleep!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Finished!

http://picasaweb.google.com/virusuf86/VIRUS3000v22

Are there any blue cold cathodes that would work off the LED switch?

Time to test if I can OC my CPU to 4GHz!


Welcome aboard Scout! You know I hear Gators have the most succulent meat. A little Transformers reference for those of you with minds in dirty places.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Finished!

http://picasaweb.google.com/virusuf86/VIRUS3000v22

Are there any blue cold cathodes that would work off the LED switch?

Time to test if I can OC my CPU to 4GHz!


If you want light and not overload a Circuit then you might want to go to Advance Auto and get those LED light Strips.. Just ask the guys there, they will tell you where they are hangin.. About 20 bucks.. Lots of light and no power pull like Cold Cathodes.

I love the look.. Does that drive accessories fit nice up on top.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention New Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can better keep your stats.. If you are an Elder and you're not on here then fill this out too.*
 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Aq-RHL4RX91_dC02TmZNSkdEX0diQjVaTWxxV1Vwd2c&w=100&h=500 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


If you want light and not overload a Circuit then you might want to go to Advance Auto and get those LED light Strips.. Just ask the guys there, they will tell you where they are hangin.. About 20 bucks.. Lots of light and no power pull like Cold Cathodes.

I love the look.. Does that drive accessories fit nice up on top.











It fits after I placed a Cooler Master 120mm fan box below it.
http://picasaweb.google.com/virusuf8...50830541319170


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Attention New Scouts.

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can better keep your stats.. If you are an Elder and you're not on here then fill this out too.*
Overclock.net Spreadsheet


I requested access to the spreadsheet.


----------



## Striker36

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *virus86*   I requested access to the spreadsheet.  
Granted

the link is on the bottom left. or right under this

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Aq-RHL4RX91_dC02TmZNSkdEX0diQjVaTWxxV1Vwd2c&w=100&h=500 Google Spreadsheet

Col. Striker36


----------



## Enigma8750

It doesn't show, I will check again, but you should not have problems with signing up.. That anyone can do.


----------



## Enigma8750

go for it. you got access now.


----------



## Striker36

i still need to add a second 470 to that....


----------



## AuraNova

Oooh, me likey the spreadsheet. Very nice. There will be changes coming to that system soon. I'll keep everyone informed.


----------



## virus86

"We're sorry, [email protected] does not have permission to access this spreadsheet."


----------



## GoodInk

Yep, I'm getting the same thing.


----------



## Striker36

hey guys... i need a little photography help.

i posted THIS thread over in the photography section but i would like your opinions too... and maybe some options.

i have about a $200(usd) spending limit which i know is rather restrictive but i want a good Prime Lens for my D3000. im looking at 32 or 50mm for some macro or portrait stuff as well as just a general use lens.

im just looking for suggestions here..

thanks every one.

-Striker


----------



## PapaSmurf

35mm would be a wide angle appropriate for group shots and landsacapes. It tends to have a bit of distortion if used too closely. 50 to 55 is standard lens and also useful for small groups of about 2 to 8. 85 to 105 would be your portrait lenses for a single person. The most common macro lenses are 55 and 105. A lot of people go with a 35-85 or 35-105 zoom lens as their base lens. It isn't too large to handle and offers a lot of options. The downside is that getting one with a f setting higher than 4 or 2.8 is difficult and expensive.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
hey guys... i need a little photography help.

i posted THIS thread over in the photography section but i would like your opinions too... and maybe some options.

i have about a $200(usd) spending limit which i know is rather restrictive but i want a good Prime Lens for my D3000. im looking at 32 or 50mm for some macro or portrait stuff as well as just a general use lens.

im just looking for suggestions here..

thanks every one.

-Striker

http://www.cameralabs.com/lenses/len...n_lenses.shtml


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
35mm would be a wide angle appropriate for group shots and landsacapes. It tends to have a bit of distortion if used too closely. 50 to 55 is standard lens and also useful for small groups of about 2 to 8. 85 to 105 would be your portrait lenses for a single person. The most common macro lenses are 55 and 105. A lot of people go with a 35-85 or 35-105 zoom lens as their base lens. It isn't too large to handle and offers a lot of options. The downside is that getting one with a f setting higher than 4 or 2.8 is difficult and expensive.

i already have an 18-55 zoom lens and a 70-300 but i would like something fixed to learn more.

i sorta know about that stuff also but 100mm is just too tight for me to use for much aside from portraits alone and i cant seem to find a good 50/55mm in my price range (Christmas present







) that will AF on my camera (not that huge of a deal but enough to bother me) so im sorta leaning to the 32/35mm direction (this one specifically)


----------



## PapaSmurf

That does look like it would be good choice as a primary single focus lens.


----------



## BriSleep

What happened to Macro? You don't get it on that lens huh? It's a good lens though, bright enough if you have good lighting. Mindy was tossing around a light stand yesterday, you can have it for shipping costs kiddo!









Oh yeah, my portrait lens was an f 2.8 35-105, lots of coating, very heavy in the hand. Best Macro lens was 200mm, could catch the you hooo on a dung beetle!







Yes, I still have them all & they're all for sale!


----------



## Mongol

Hi hi hi.

Any of you gents be able to give me an assist?

Needed to know the value of a couple things and I don't have the rep to post in the Appraisals forum.

Just wanted to know the worth of (all approximately the same 3 months old)

Gigabyte X58A-UD5
XFX Black Ed. 850W psu
Corsair XMS3 6GB Ram

everything works as if it were new.

Thanks!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Hi hi hi.

Any of you gents be able to give me an assist?

Needed to know the value of a couple things and I don't have the rep to post in the Appraisals forum.

Just wanted to know the worth of (all approximately the same 3 months old)

Gigabyte X58A-UD5
-
Corsair XMS3 6GB Ram

everything works as if it were new.

Thanks!










In all honesty, it's only worth what you can get out of it,but let's take a stab at it.

This is just my opinion: MOBO-$225, PSU-$100 and the RAM-$100. If you can get that much is another thing.


----------



## Mongol

Ahhh, thanks Rockr.

I was guessing it'd be something similar. (200/80/80) 
Probably not selling and will (hopefully) find use as a file server.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That does look like it would be good choice as a primary single focus lens.


thats what every thing i have been reading is telling me...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


What happened to Macro? You don't get it on that lens huh? It's a good lens though, bright enough if you have good lighting. Mindy was tossing around a light stand yesterday, you can have it for shipping costs kiddo!









Oh yeah, my portrait lens was an f 2.8 35-105, lots of coating, very heavy in the hand. Best Macro lens was 200mm, could catch the you hooo on a dung beetle!







Yes, I still have them all & they're all for sale!










my 70-300mm has a "Macro" setting but its not that good for indoor stuff and i just want a lens i can sorta use all around but would be ok for playing with portrait/up close macro. i know tighter angle lenses are better for that specifically but i will likely use it at car shows and just walking around Boston too, which is why i think that 35mm would be good. and i don't mind getting right up on a subject to take a picture.

on the scout front i think i might put the handle back together today and throw the side on to get it out of the way and keep little kid fingers out of it.

my sister is flying out tomorrow night for the week







she will only be staying with us the tail end of the week and the weekend though


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Ahhh, thanks Rockr.

I was guessing it'd be something similar. (200/80/80) 
Probably not selling and will (hopefully) find use as a file server.


Pretty wicked file server!


----------



## Mongol

lol..probably use it for folding too.









Or, I may sell...for some strange reason, an SR-2 keeps calling my name. :S


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


lol..probably use it for folding too.









Or, I may sell...for some strange reason, an SR-2 keeps calling my name. :S


OOO, that's a sick board


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Ahhh, thanks Rockr.

I was guessing it'd be something similar. (200/80/80) 
Probably not selling and will (hopefully) find use as a file server.


If you had put that up at that price a month and a half ago I would have been all over it like white on rice.


----------



## Rockr69

I need some expert advice here. When I was running my 32bit Win 7 system with 2gigs of RAM and and HD 5770, I could OC to 4Ghz with some stability and 3.8 stable all day. Now with my HD5870 and 6gigs (2gig, 2gig, 1gig, 1gig) of RAM running 64bit Win 7 I can't get above 3.6 no matter what I change in the bios. Does it make sense that I'm running out of power with my 600watt PSU? It doesn't seem to matter if I run my CPU 2 or 4 core or changing the RAM to just 2gigs or 4 or all 6. Any ideas?

*EDIT*Heat is not an issue.


----------



## kyle5281

Sign me up. Just finished my new build. Will post pics in a bit. The only problem I have encountered with this case is the fact my front red fan led is not working, which pisses me off considering I didnt find this out until after my build. Otherwise, awesome case and awesome cable management.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

So what upgrades do people want for xmas?









I'll be after my new amd graphics card - still no idea which one im getting though XD need more info on the 6950









Also wanna get a SSD, I have a feeling that a 60/64gb one will be too small for both the OS and WoW, right now the WoW folder is 30gb and im sure that'll go up a couple more gig when cataclysm hits on tuesday. So it'll have to be a either a 90gb or 120gb one, most likely a Vertex 2E.

Erm other upgrades are a blu-ray drive and a sound card although they are the least important ones atm.


----------



## Striker36

camera stuff.... im getting a tripod from my parents and a lens from some one very special


----------



## MlbrottarN

I'm wishing for Camera stuff aswell 8D 
A bag and memory cards from my parents and money for a Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 from my other relatives :3


----------



## BriSleep

I just want one Christmas present, the mouse: http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/rat7.htm


----------



## Enigma8750

I am getting a Vertex 2 60 gig. Don't know what to do with the 30 gig I have now. I may use it for a couple dedicated games.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
some one should TOTALLY hook me up with a set


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *virus86* 
"We're sorry, [email protected] does not have permission to access this spreadsheet."

*Press here for Membership.*


----------



## Striker36

hey boss.... can you add a second GTX 470 to my listing on the members sheet?


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea Sure.. Whadya think about the pair I put up for ya..


----------



## Striker36




----------



## Mongol

dangit papa, turn time back a couple notches. lol

all i want for xmas is an sr2
all i want for xmas is an sr2
all i want for xmas is an sr2

cmon genie, grant me my wish!

lol


----------



## Striker36

so i just found this and thought a couple of you might think its as cool as i do


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I need some expert advice here. When I was running my 32bit Win 7 system with 2gigs of RAM and and HD 5770, I could OC to 4Ghz with some stability and 3.8 stable all day. Now with my HD5870 and 6gigs (2gig, 2gig, 1gig, 1gig) of RAM running 64bit Win 7 I can't get above 3.6 no matter what I change in the bios. Does it make sense that I'm running out of power with my 600watt PSU? It doesn't seem to matter if I run my CPU 2 or 4 core or changing the RAM to just 2gigs or 4 or all 6. Any ideas?

*EDIT*Heat is not an issue.

Any of you smarter than me's got any ideas?

On a side note I go for an audition Wednesday for a Rock/Blues vocalist. Yes, blues, not all of us rockers can keep the full on Rock pace. It's for 50's something (age of members, not material) and I asked if 40 was too young. LOL! They're giving me a shot. Wish me luck ya'll.


----------



## DB006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by Rockr69 View Post
I need some expert advice here. When I was running my 32bit Win 7 system with 2gigs of RAM and and HD 5770, I could OC to 4Ghz with some stability and 3.8 stable all day. Now with my HD5870 and 6gigs (2gig, 2gig, 1gig, 1gig) of RAM running 64bit Win 7 I can't get above 3.6 no matter what I change in the bios. Does it make sense that I'm running out of power with my 600watt PSU? It doesn't seem to matter if I run my CPU 2 or 4 core or changing the RAM to just 2gigs or 4 or all 6. Any ideas?

Heat is not an issue.
Any of you smarter than me's got any ideas?


Seriously doubt it's the PSU if it's a reputable make (Edit, same as mine







)

1st thing to try, is to take out the 5870 and take out the other ram to leave the 2gb original ram

2nd Try overlocking to your original settings

3rd If the above works, 1st replace the 5870, if it still works then put all the ram back in.

If I was a betting man, i'd put 10/1 on it being the mis-matched ram that's holding you back


----------



## virus86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 

*Press here for Membership.*


Done.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I need some expert advice here. When I was running my 32bit Win 7 system with 2gigs of RAM and and HD 5770, I could OC to 4Ghz with some stability and 3.8 stable all day. Now with my HD5870 and 6gigs (2gig, 2gig, 1gig, 1gig) of RAM running 64bit Win 7 I can't get above 3.6 no matter what I change in the bios. Does it make sense that I'm running out of power with my 600watt PSU? It doesn't seem to matter if I run my CPU 2 or 4 core or changing the RAM to just 2gigs or 4 or all 6. Any ideas?

*EDIT*Heat is not an issue.
Any of you smarter than me's got any ideas?


Don't know that I'm smarter than you, but if you wanna give it a shot, I'll jump in. First, yeah, mis-matched Ram can be a real killer of an O/C, even two sticks of Ram from a different batch can kill your O/C, not very often, but it can happen.









PSU? Well, I was gonna do this for you but there are way too many variables that I don't know, so check out this page then if your PSU is vanilla (white label) or bronze, figure it's max 80% of 600watt when the PSU is maxed out with heat. So if it happens to get the fan clogged you'll get 480 watts out of that.









Remember when I did the write up on what the 80+ ratings mean. I still have it if you want a re-post. TaterTot told me to spiff it up & he'll consider adding it to his PSU guide. There's about 35 watts per each HDD, 30 or something like that per optical, fans don't take much power but mobo draws, onboard audio draws, new vid card hopped up on voltage draws more than usual. All these can have an effect. I'll look them all up in my book if you like, not only that but I do have the exact amount of power it took to run the 5870 here somewhere.









Then there's v-droop, Evga's name for it, but all mobos have some sort of v-droop built in, maybe what's upsetting the apple cart isn't when the horse is strolling along but when you pull on the reigns, the V spikes too high & bam, re-boot, re-set, start over.









*Wait wait Whoaaaa!!* It changed when you went from 32 bit to 64 bit Win7??? That's a giant red flag for me, like did you start from scratch, did you re-install all programs, did any program stuff from the old install make it's way from there to the new install?? Stuff like that can really mess up an O/C. Also, when you changed to the new vid card, did you do driver clean up & CCleaner, then re-install with new 64 bit drivers? When I was testing these cards, every time I got a different card (different serial numbers), from a different batch, I had to re-install Win7.







It got a lot easier once Enigma told me to copy the CD to a thumb drive & do the install off of that, went lickety split compared to the random seeks & cab expansions off the CD.

Just ran out of steam, gotta go to bed, such is Narcolepsy. Call me if you need help. If you don't have my number, ask E, just re-gave it to him.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so i just found this and thought a couple of you might think its as cool as i do


Yes, this is cool, but you don't think it was an accident do you? I did tell you about my bedroom right? Like.........200 inches across the shelf, 200 devided by 12 for how many feet is 16.6666 there's further devisors & sign of an archtechts signature, too sleepy right now thoug.


----------



## Rogue1266

Remeber 'Who' you are!!! SCOUT'S!!!





_'Very Coooool Enigma'!!!_


----------



## Enigma8750

Killer Video's Mr Rogue. Wow it is great to have the heart of the team back on Call. I Am A Warrior and This is My Song.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Heh! Cheers, mate. KABOOM!!!

Most excellent.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Any of you smarter than me's got any ideas?

On a side note I go for an audition Wednesday for a Rock/Blues vocalist. Yes, blues, not all of us rockers can keep the full on Rock pace. It's for 50's something (age of members, not material) and I asked if 40 was too young. LOL! They're giving me a shot. Wish me luck ya'll.


God Bless you Rockr69.. Go for it. Blessing to you.

Get a 750 PSU when you can. Sounds like 600 is too light. I would not run what you have on 600. I would go 750 or biggers.. Maybe even 850..


----------



## baldo_1013

wife's rig!!!


----------



## Crucial09

^^
nice camera!
And nice rig too


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


wife's rig!!!




















Beautifully Clean! Great Rig sir!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


God Bless you Rockr69.. Go for it. Blessing to you.

Get a 750 PSU when you can. Sounds like 600 is too light. I would not run what you have on 600. I would go 750 or biggers.. Maybe even 850..


I used your power calculator and simulated a 4Ghz OC and came up with 501watts under load and by increasing the FSB, CPU Multiplier and CPU V, I'm running at 3.82Ghz. Seems stable. I ran three hours of Black Ops last night with no crashes. I'll try 4Ghz later by increasing my CPU Multiplier and see what happens.], but yeah I've got a CM Silent Pro Gold 800w picked out for my taxes wish list along with a PII X4 965 BE and a GSkill Sniper 120GB SSD. That should smooth out any kinks!


----------



## Rockr69

baldo_1013 said:


> wife's rig!!!
> 
> Another gorgeous build by Baldo. Let me suggest you complete the clean look with a false floor and optical drive bay cover like this:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


wife's rig!!!
























































Great build and I love the Megahalems in the Scout.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Rockr69 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*
> wife's rig!!!
> 
> Another gorgeous build by Baldo. Let me suggest you complete the clean look with a false floor and optical drive bay cover like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question...that PSU cover....does not make the PSU to overheat ??


----------



## BdBanshee

GTR Mclaren;11555781
question...that PSU cover....does not make the PSU to overheat ??[/quote said:


> It shouldn't if you have the PSU installed with the intake on the bottom (preferred way), it exhausts the warm air out the back.


----------



## Rockr69

GTR Mclaren said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> question...that PSU cover....does not make the PSU to overheat ??
> 
> No. Air is coming in from bottom and going out the back. PSU only has to cool itself. The hard drives force the air from the front fan up and over the false floor providing cool air for the GPU to intake and all the hot goes out the back and top like it should be. Any other way in my opinion is wrong.


----------



## St.Jim

I've been thinking about adding another 140mm fan just above the front one on the case. I've seen that 140mm fits in quite nicely









Some people have went to great lengths re-wiring in the molexs. I've looked inside the case and found the 2 pin connector that joins to the switch from the front 140mm fan. Unplug / plug and LEDs turn on / off.

Couldn't I just buy a 2 point terminal box from the DIY shop, chop off the ends that join the plugs and wire those in - then wire in the additional fan into the same block (after separating out the wires from the molex, 1 ground and 1 5vDC)? Then just connect the 12vDC and 1 ground wire to the PSU. I don't see any reason why that shouldn't work, but I'd like to know if anyone's done it how I intend to (to ensure it actually works)

For cable management sake it may perhaps be better to rewire it all, but I'd rather not ^^

I've looked at the Xigmatek Red Crystal fan (http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?...=specification) would that match / appear the same kind of colour as the stock Red coolermaster fan?

Also, I wonder where some of the users on this thread have got this front grill from?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St.Jim* 
I've been thinking about adding another 140mm fan just above the front one on the case. I've seen that 140mm fits in quite nicely









Some people have went to great lengths re-wiring in the molexs. I've looked inside the case and found the 2 pin connector that joins to the switch from the front 140mm fan. Unplug / plug and LEDs turn on / off.

Couldn't I just buy a 2 point terminal box from the DIY shop, chop off the ends that join the plugs and wire those in - then wire in the additional fan into the same block (after separating out the wires from the molex, 1 ground and 1 5vDC)? Then just connect the 12vDC and 1 ground wire to the PSU. I don't see any reason why that shouldn't work, but I'd like to know if anyone's done it how I intend to (to ensure it actually works)

For cable management sake it may perhaps be better to rewire it all, but I'd rather not ^^

I've looked at the Xigmatek Red Crystal fan (http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?...=specification) would that match / appear the same kind of colour as the stock Red coolermaster fan?

Also, I wonder where some of the users on this thread have got this front grill from?









All of your wiring ideas have been done. Check page of the thread for the link. The front fan grill you're referring to is a Cooler Master HDD bay (available at Newegg.com)for the Optical drive bay and Baldo has put a Transformers badge on it for ultra cool recognizability.


----------



## Crucial09

Rockr69 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> No. Air is coming in from bottom and going out the back. PSU only has to cool itself. The hard drives force the air from the front fan up and over the false floor providing cool air for the GPU to intake and all the hot goes out the back and top like it should be. Any other way in my opinion is wrong.
> 
> How do you make a PSU cover like that ? lol


----------



## Rockr69

Crucial09 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> How do you make a PSU cover like that ? lol
> 
> Well, you use a mayshurin thangie, and hunk of meddal. Put a bend in it where you want it to change durekshuns then you slap some paint onto it and call it good. GIT 'ER DUN!!


----------



## devilsx

I noticed some of you have the OCN stickers/appliques on your Scout. When I tried to peel off the backing, the letters/logo don't come apart cleanly. Is there a way to peel this off without messing up the whole thing? Should I warm it up a bit before trying again? Thanks.


----------



## Striker36

when i put one on my netbook i had some trouble with one of the "e"s.

i just pushed it back down and rubbed back and forth across the whole thing for a few mins till it stuck.

get your minds out of the gutter -.-


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
when i put one on my netbook i had some trouble with one of the "e"s.

i just pushed it back down and rubbed back and forth across the whole thing for a few mins till it stuck.

get your minds out of the gutter -.-

Epic. Thanks a lot! Will have pics to show off soon







And since we're all talking about cameras anyway, my tool of choice is a Pentax K-x with 18-55mm kit lens, 135mm F2.8 manual lens and a 100-300mm manual zoom lens (both manual lenses came from an old Sears film camera whose owner graciously offered to me since we're friends.) I am in the process of getting a 55-200mm shortly. Cheers!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilsx* 
I noticed some of you have the OCN stickers/appliques on your Scout. When I tried to peel off the backing, the letters/logo don't come apart cleanly. Is there a way to peel this off without messing up the whole thing? Should I warm it up a bit before trying again? Thanks.

probably is spray it with a spray bottle of Water with a tiny bit of dawn Dish washing liquid. Let it saturate into the paper side and then wait 5 mins.
Then Move the sticker over to a smooth surface.. Sticky side up and let it dry under some lights or a hair drier. Then use the sticker as needed.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Beautifully Clean! Great Rig sir!


Yea.. Baldo is on the ball when it comes to Photography. He def. knows how to shoot Computer Boxes.. He is the Shazzizle when it comes to photoing a Scout.










*Shazzizle: is a word made up by Enigma to describe a person or thing that is Technically perfect in their execution of a movement or style.*


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


I noticed some of you have the OCN stickers/appliques on your Scout. When I tried to peel off the backing, the letters/logo don't come apart cleanly. Is there a way to peel this off without messing up the whole thing? Should I warm it up a bit before trying again? Thanks.


Where do you get these stickers from? lol


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Where do you get these stickers from? lol

http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore

Enjoy! Represent!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Shazzizle: is a word made up by Enigma to describe a person or thing that is Technically perfect in their execution of a movement or style.*


Synonym: See Rockr69







LOL JK


----------



## JumJum

Hey guys sorry I haven't been posting. I'm getting a q6600 to replace my little e5200 and a modded h50 also. Won't come in till next week prob. I still need to post some pics of my new case so u can laugh at how little it is and my cable management.


----------



## Enigma8750

For all of you who Pray. Please Pray for our troops and their families for the next week solid. IF you feel uncomfortable to do this then don't. We just have a lot of people in our group that need prayer's for families and Close friends of them all. It is a dire time and a season of Joy. Bless us all with Joy guys.. If you can curse someone then you can bless them too. So Bless us one and all... In the name above every Name Jesus. Amen.

In Love I ask.

Gen. E.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


God Bless you Rockr69.. Go for it. Blessing to you.

Get a 750 PSU when you can. Sounds like 600 is too light. I would not run what you have on 600. I would go 750 or biggers.. Maybe even 850..


Oh yeah! I have a kilowatt PSU for pretty cheap! Runs great too!









Back on meds tomorrow, started hearing a bit better last night!

Ok, I don't put up a lot of pics, but it's been a while, right?? So, the thing about the extra 140 in the optical bay, it's an Enermax Apollish 120 in an adapter by Mountain Mods:









This is it with the cover off:


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


For all of you who Pray. Please Pray for our troops and their families for the next week solid. IF you feel uncomfortable to do this then don't. We just have a lot of people in our group that need prayer's for families and Close friends of them all. It is a dire time and a season of Joy. Bless us all with Joy guys.. If you can curse someone then you can bless them too. So Bless us one and all... In the name above every Name Jesus. Amen.

In Love I ask.

Gen. E.



. . . . . amen to that, from this end, Gen. E. . . .









..... mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

How much Bri..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


. . . . . amen to that, from this end, Gen. E. . . .









..... mr-Charles . . .









.


Thanks. Charlie... How are the builds going.. I wish I was as busy as you right now.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *BriSleep*   Oh yeah! I have a kilowatt PSU for pretty cheap! Runs great too!









Back on meds tomorrow, started hearing a bit better last night!  
Thanks for the offer but I actually got it to run stable a 3.82Ghz. I'll try for 4 tomorrow. According to E's power calculator link @4Ghz OC under full load I'm only pulling 501watts, so my 600 has about 100watt in reserve.

When I upgrade to a 965BE I'm going to jump up to a CM PRO 1000w Gold and I'm going to throw all my gear plus the W/C system I was talking about in this case    
 You Tube  



 
 and rebuild the Scout as a HTPC/Server


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


How much Bri..


Anyone from this thread $130- you pay the shipping! Do you want pics of it??

_@ Rockr:_ You do know that it's not a full 600watts of 12V goodness right? The 12V is only rated at 504 watts.







Oh, I love Hardware Canucks & wish I had waited for the Gold PSU's but mine was $215- off!

Wow, nice case!! More people should post a video review when they're considering a purchase.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Thanks for the offer but I actually got it to run stable a 3.82Ghz. I'll try for 4 tomorrow. According to E's power calculator link @4Ghz OC under full load I'm only pulling 501watts, so my 600 has about 100watt in reserve.

When I upgrade to a 965BE I'm going to jump up to a CM PRO 1000w Gold and I'm going to throw all my gear plus the W/C system I was talking about in this case http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLCwB...eature=related
and rebuild the Scout as a HTPC/Server


Oh I agree with you on this for sure.. That Is a Nice case funtionally but not as pretty as the Scout.. But I wouldn't turn it down for a project. I like the USB 3 ports at the top and the E Sata. But you are so right. They breeded a Scout with a 800D and got this.










Cooler Master better get on the stick with a new Revision of our Case or they are going to get trampled by this bad boy.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Oh I agree with you on this for sure.. That Is a Nice case funtionally but not as pretty as the Scout.. But I wouldn't turn it down for a project. I like the USB 3 ports at the top and the E Sata. But you are so right. They breeded a Scout with a D-800 and got this.



Oh man!! You do not want to see the mental picture that comment brought up in my tired old brain!!





































I'm going to bed! Which, if you know me, is 4 hours early. Got about 15 hours of sleep today.









One more thing.......... Am I seeing things or is that one 5870 with 2 5850's??

Ok, one more one more thing. Got 4 new games: Metro 2033, BioShock 2, Just Cause 2 & Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Anyone from this thread $130- you pay the shipping! Do you want pics of it??

_@ Rockr:_ You do know that it's not a full 600watts of 12V goodness right? The 12V is only rated at 504 watts.










I did not know that. Maybe that's why my OCs fail. Thanks Bri! +rep


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Thanks. Charlie... How are the builds going.. I wish I was as busy as you right now.



. . . =







= . . .

..well, let's see:

1) = ... i got this updating to deal with that i got this "Officer " jumpin on me about's.....{ LOLolololol . .







. .







} . . .
. . . i kno,....i kno >>> REAAAllly needed to anyway's . . . . .BUT U know WHY it's backlog'd, compare'd to those 
who DON'T . . . .







. . . .









2) = the wifey and i have been dealing with THAT Tree in my front yard and all.....









3) = have gotten like 8 project build's /upgrade's in line for here and will be seeing other's for come Thursday to 
Friday's Lan Parties i will attend/visit to......









4) = have my Nephew's wedding to attend for on Saturday & Reception for in the PM . . . .







........









5) = and between now and the end of THIS month, i have 6 Dr's appointment's scheduled .......









........think i'm gonna half to back down/off some, ahead; huh? ! ? ? . . . .









......oh, yeah, almost forgot, i gotta still Xmas shop for the family and all........







. . . . .









mr-Charles . . . .









.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Oh I agree with you on this for sure.. That Is a Nice case funtionally but not as pretty as the Scout.. But I wouldn't turn it down for a project. I like the USB 3 ports at the top and the E Sata. But you are so right. They breeded a Scout with a 800D and got this.










Cooler Master better get on the stick with a new Revision of our Case or they are going to get trampled by this bad boy.


The #1 feature that snapped me to attention is the rad/fan config. That's slicker than fish snot on an icy deck. I mean there's no work involved. I know we all like to mod, but I like to mod around deficiencies in design and from what I can see, there's not a lot with this case. Not as schmexy as the Scout, but a damned good looking design from a trusted name in quality components.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I did not know that. Maybe that's why my OCs fail. Thanks Bri! +rep


Ok, this is why I asked yesterday about if anyone wanted to see the 80+ ratings write up I did, first, look on the side of your PSU, that will tell you what your max 12V is supposed to be, in Rockrs case, er, PSU, it's 504watts, the rest is 5V and some breathing room. His max peak power is 650watts, pretty good considering the type of PSU, they could have put a sticker on it that says it's a 650.

Here's what the 80+ ratings mean & this time I am going to bed:

*80+ power ratings, what they mean*.

Oh, for your question about the 80+ ratings.

Bronze is only guaranteed to provide 80 > 85% of power at 50% of full draw on the components 80% at 100.

Silver is 80 > 88% at 50%, 82% at 100.

Gold is 87 > 90% at 50%, 87% at 100.

Platinum is only a 230V spec and is 90 >94% at 50%.

There is white label or plain Vanilla, whatever you call it, it's the junk that they give you for free when you buy a case. It's rated at 80%, that's it, so a 700W PSU gives you 560W that's it and it probably wont last too long

What's it mean? If you have a 115V PSU rated at 700W and your components are trying to pull a full 700W it's only going to do it for the time it takes to heat the PSU's parts, after that it drops to the levels as listed above. So, you get 700W only the time it takes to start up the drives and other components, a few seconds at most, then.......

So at 350W they will provide 85%, 88% and 90% as listed, the rest comes out as heat.

So even at full power a 700W PSU is only going to give you 560W Bronze, 574W at Silver and 609W at Gold levels, the rest is wasted in converting power from A.C. to D.C. and comes out the back as heat.

They also decline with age meaning that over the years the maximum clean power you get decreases and it usually has a curve that drops at 80%. So, if somone like Corsair gives you a 7 year warranty they're warranty says you'll get the above levels for 7 years for whatever your PSU is rated at. I haven't seen that warranty on any other PSU.

Companies don't usually come up with these standards of thier own good will. Like most other things this came about as goverments mandated power efficiency models. The 80+ standard was one of these mandates. 
How can you hedge your bets and preserve the quality of your power and your components? There are a couple of ways, the first is an Uninteruptible Power Supply, aka a UPS or battery backup. The second is a line conditioner, which transforms the dips and surges in the power going to your plugs into a relatively even amount of voltage. Surge supressors do neither of these jobs. If you get the right one a UPS often also has a line conditioner built in.

Oh what fun!! Want to learn more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_PLUS#What_it_means
http://80plus.org/manu/psu/psu_join.aspx
On this chart, check out Chieftec and Cooler Master, they're close, with the total being only 1 different which is why I can't say Cooler Master gets thier guts from Chieftec but if you hold the specs of 2 similar watted PSU's from each company they're really close and they even look a lot alike.

So, while ultimately what you buy may be the Bronze PSU from a company, you'll pay for it in the long run as wasted heat, wear on your components and definitly in the form of your power bill.

Just be carefull that you don't buy a 500W PSU to power an actual 500W worth of equipment.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, this is why I asked yesterday about if anyone wanted to see the 80+ ratings write up I did, first, look on the side of your PSU, that will tell you what your max 12V is supposed to be, in Rockrs case, er, PSU, it's 504watts, the rest is 5V and some breathing room. His max peak power is 650watts, pretty good considering the type of PSU, they could have put a sticker on it that says it's a 650.

Here's what the 80+ ratings mean & this time I am going to bed:

*80+ power ratings, what they mean*.

Oh, for your question about the 80+ ratings.

Bronze is only guaranteed to provide 80 > 85% of power at 50% of full draw on the components 80% at 100.

Silver is 80 > 88% at 50%, 82% at 100.

Gold is 87 > 90% at 50%, 87% at 100.

Platinum is only a 230V spec and is 90 >94% at 50%.

There is white label or plain Vanilla, whatever you call it, it's the junk that they give you for free when you buy a case. It's rated at 80%, that's it, so a 700W PSU gives you 560W that's it and it probably wont last too long

What's it mean? If you have a 115V PSU rated at 700W and your components are trying to pull a full 700W it's only going to do it for the time it takes to heat the PSU's parts, after that it drops to the levels as listed above. So, you get 700W only the time it takes to start up the drives and other components, a few seconds at most, then.......

So at 350W they will provide 85%, 88% and 90% as listed, the rest comes out as heat.

So even at full power a 700W PSU is only going to give you 560W Bronze, 574W at Silver and 609W at Gold levels, the rest is wasted in converting power from A.C. to D.C. and comes out the back as heat.

They also decline with age meaning that over the years the maximum clean power you get decreases and it usually has a curve that drops at 80%. So, if somone like Corsair gives you a 7 year warranty they're warranty says you'll get the above levels for 7 years for whatever your PSU is rated at. I haven't seen that warranty on any other PSU.

Companies don't usually come up with these standards of thier own good will. Like most other things this came about as goverments mandated power efficiency models. The 80+ standard was one of these mandates. 
How can you hedge your bets and preserve the quality of your power and your components? There are a couple of ways, the first is an Uninteruptible Power Supply, aka a UPS or battery backup. The second is a line conditioner, which transforms the dips and surges in the power going to your plugs into a relatively even amount of voltage. Surge supressors do neither of these jobs. If you get the right one a UPS often also has a line conditioner built in.

Oh what fun!! Want to learn more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_PLUS#What_it_means
http://80plus.org/manu/psu/psu_join.aspx
On this chart, check out Chieftec and Cooler Master, they're close, with the total being only 1 different which is why I can't say Cooler Master gets thier guts from Chieftec but if you hold the specs of 2 similar watted PSU's from each company they're really close and they even look a lot alike.

So, while ultimately what you buy may be the Bronze PSU from a company, you'll pay for it in the long run as wasted heat, wear on your components and definitly in the form of your power bill.

Just be carefull that you don't buy a 500W PSU to power an actual 500W worth of equipment.


You have too many brain cells


----------



## Striker36

ugg..... life really throws a frigen brick at you some times.....


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You have too many brain cells










Yeah, it can get really confusing in there sometimes! Just when I was doing a great job at killing them off, I decided to go sober.







Now they're constantly bugging me, talking too much, you know. See my Q below.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


ugg..... life really throws a frigen brick at you some times.....


What's up Pup? What is happening with you now?

*@ Y'all esp any gamers*: Ok, I've had this CM Storm Sentinel Advance mouse for almost a year now & it has served me extremely well. I haven't even needed to change the teflon skid pads in the entire time I've used it. So, I don't know why, maybe just because this one mouse looks too cool to be true & everything everyone says about it is that it's Freakin Awesome. My favorite mag, MaxiumumPC gave it a 10: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/rev...g_mouse_ever_0
They never give a 10, never.

So I can get this mouse from Amazon for 79.99, free shipping. It's about the highest I can go right now, unless I can get iTunes to give me the money that they've been holding for over a year now. Anyone know how, please PM me.

What do I need in a mouse? Well, I need it for Gaming, if I need to swap between a specialty mouse & a regular mouse, no problem, I have this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...20mouse%20m510
I payed half that for it!







It's fantastic for roaming the net, doing the other things I need in everyday use but it's kinda, well, out of balance for playing games.









So, I like on the Sentinel that there's a button front & center on top that lets you change the DPI mode, mostly I play in 1700X1700, rarely change it but some games make me change because they were set up for a square screen & I have wide screen. So, I don't know why I need 5600dpi but that seems to be the big deal now. In fact, I just tested it & I can't see it when it's set above 3000. I also need the thumb buttons, for back and forth & defintely a wheel that lets me change weapons. Other than that I can't see having a whole lot of buttons. I don't know what I'd do with more than the.......... Um, ok, so the Sentinel has 11 buttons, I actively use 5 & the wheel in gaming.









One of the reasons I want to change is my arthritis is getting bad & after playing a while my hand hurts, I get into the game & find myself squeezing the heck out of the mouse.







Then have to take a 15 minute break for the feeling to return.

So anyone that's familiar with gaming mice, esp the RAT 7, please let me know. I'm also posting this to the mouse, er, mice thread.


----------



## Mongol

Haha, don't get me started on my Rat. <3

Aside from the fact the bass from my speakers can make it slide around on my mouse pad, or I can watch the cursor randomly jump around to the sound of thump-thump-thump, I love it. Super comfortable, *cough*rapid-fire*cough*, jittery hand steadying precision aim button, on the fly dpi adjustment, horizonta scroll wheel that for the life of me I still haven't figured out what to do with, pinky rest...PINKY REST! need I say more? once you attach the pinky rest you'll wonder how you ever got on without one.

PTE sensor issues not withstanding (I know it does NOT play well with cloth pads) I love it...best mouse I've ever owned.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Looks like my rig! Except it's still all red. Tempted to put another Apollish on the bottom. Damn things are $20 at Fry's







but well worth it. For bling AND functionality. Gotta snag one of those fan mounts.

Quote:

For all of you who Pray. Please Pray for our troops and their families for the next week solid. IF you feel uncomfortable to do this then don't. We just have a lot of people in our group that need prayer's for families and Close friends of them all. It is a dire time and a season of Joy. Bless us all with Joy guys.. If you can curse someone then you can bless them too. So Bless us one and all... In the name above every Name Jesus. Amen.

In Love I ask.

Gen. E.
Amen.


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yeah, it can get really confusing in there sometimes! Just when I was doing a great job at killing them off, I decided to go sober.







Now they're constantly bugging me, talking too much, you know. See my Q below.

What's up Pup? What is happening with you now?

*@ Y'all esp any gamers*: Ok, I've had this CM Storm Sentinel Advance mouse for almost a year now & it has served me extremely well. I haven't even needed to change the teflon skid pads in the entire time I've used it. So, I don't know why, maybe just because this one mouse looks too cool to be true & everything everyone says about it is that it's Freakin Awesome. My favorite mag, MaxiumumPC gave it a 10: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/rev...g_mouse_ever_0
They never give a 10, never.

So I can get this mouse from Amazon for 79.99, free shipping. It's about the highest I can go right now, unless I can get iTunes to give me the money that they've been holding for over a year now. Anyone know how, please PM me.

What do I need in a mouse? Well, I need it for Gaming, if I need to swap between a specialty mouse & a regular mouse, no problem, I have this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...20mouse%20m510
I payed half that for it!







It's fantastic for roaming the net, doing the other things I need in everyday use but it's kinda, well, out of balance for playing games.









So, I like on the Sentinel that there's a button front & center on top that lets you change the DPI mode, mostly I play in 1700X1700, rarely change it but some games make me change because they were set up for a square screen & I have wide screen. So, I don't know why I need 5600dpi but that seems to be the big deal now. In fact, I just tested it & I can't see it when it's set above 3000. I also need the thumb buttons, for back and forth & defintely a wheel that lets me change weapons. Other than that I can't see having a whole lot of buttons. I don't know what I'd do with more than the.......... Um, ok, so the Sentinel has 11 buttons, I actively use 5 & the wheel in gaming.









One of the reasons I want to change is my arthritis is getting bad & after playing a while my hand hurts, I get into the game & find myself squeezing the heck out of the mouse.







Then have to take a 15 minute break for the feeling to return.

So anyone that's familiar with gaming mice, esp the RAT 7, please let me know. I'm also posting this to the mouse, er, mice thread.

 Amazon $57.56 free shipping today


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JumJum* 
Amazon $57.56 free shipping today

JumJum, link doesn't work.









@ Loid: Can't tell if you mean it's seriously the best despite it has those shortcomings. Also are there a lot of differences between the 3 & 7 or is it only the increased dpi?

@ Y'all: See if this makes any sense to you: http://www.overclock.net/mice/880713...l#post11546412


----------



## JumJum

Here is pics of my little Destroyer. No inerds untill i get my new CPU and h50. Then ill show her off better. Sorry about ****ty pics, for some reason, my fuji 2800HD is taking really bad pics


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
JumJum, link doesn't work.









@ Loid: Can't tell if you mean it's seriously the best despite it has those shortcomings. Also are there a lot of differences between the 3 & 7 or is it only the increased dpi?

@ Y'all: See if this makes any sense to you: http://www.overclock.net/mice/880713...l#post11546412

dosnt? it worked for me again when i clicked on it...


----------



## BriSleep

Nope, pops up with amazon logo & says Looking for something??
Maybe it's a gold box for you only?
Maybe it's because you're signed in on the page that you're trying to post?


----------



## JumJum

dont think im signed in, let me try again

 Amazon.com: CM Storm Sentinel Advance 5600 DPI Twin Laser Engine Pro Gaming Mouse ( SGM-6000-KLLW1-GP ): Electronics


----------



## BriSleep

Yep, works now but that's the one I have. I need to know if there's maybe something better, that won't give me hand cramps in an hour. Of maybe I'm just white knuckle playing!









Edit: Maybe I just need one of these:

 Amazon.com: Logitech G13 Programmable Gameboard with LCD Display: Electronics


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Yep, works now but that's the one I have. I need to know if there's maybe something better, that won't give me hand cramps in an hour. Of maybe I'm just white knuckle playing!









Logitech g500 is a big mouse, to big for my tiny hands anyways. Plus the weights you can add/take away to make it heavier or lighter is great.

I was linking that cause you said you found it for $79.99 and i saw it cheaper...thought you were implying you wanted that mouse..sorry lol. im tired and cranky today. anyways the g500 is a bigger mouse, or the RAZER Orochi Black looks huge although i dont know copared to what..


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Loid: Can't tell if you mean it's seriously the best despite it has those shortcomings. Also are there a lot of differences between the 3 & 7 or is it only the increased dpi?


Bri: It's seriously the best I've ever used. It glides smooth as silk, and is just so comfy on my meat hooks.









Biggest differences I'm aware of: no adjustable length, 3200 dpi, no weight system. (Rat 3)

edit: well, I guess I should say go ahead and pick up that G13 too.







It's my go to thing...I have my G110 and MX518 on my slide out keyboard tray, and my Rat and G13 on my desk. One set's for surfing the webs/emails/video and photo editing, the other set is for straight up gaming...wonder which is which. lol.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

JumJum
Here is pics of my little Destroyer. No inerds untill i get my new CPU and h50. Then ill show her off better. Sorry about ****ty pics, for some reason, my fuji 2800HD is taking really bad pics
Pics look fine to me. Any advice on what to do with those front panel wires? Thanks for the preview. Now I see it'll look great decked out in blue leds


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Bri: It's seriously the best I've ever used. It glides smooth as silk, and is just so comfy on my meat hooks.









Biggest differences I'm aware of: no adjustable length, 3200 dpi, no weight system. (Rat 3)

edit: well, I guess I should say go ahead and pick up that G13 too.







It's my go to thing...I have my G110 and MX518 on my slide out keyboard tray, and my Rat and G13 on my desk. One set's for surfing the webs/emails/video and photo editing, the other set is for straight up gaming...wonder which is which. lol.

Thanks Loid, had to be sure, there are those who make fun of pinkie rests & such, I'd rather drive a Mercedes any day if I can afford it for the comfort. After many many reviews & a few vids, I'm pretty sure I'll get the Rat 7, the G13, I'll have to sell my PSU to get that.

Anyone? 1000 watt Cheiftec PSU for $100- you pay the shipping.







It's going up on the marketplace as soon as I can get some pics of it.









*@ JumJum:* Yeah, those are definitely great pics. Nice rig! I've been off my meds, not to mention sick for 3 weeks! Plus, now my head is mouse oriented, your pics went right past my eyes & I didn't even know it! LOL! Thanks for the help, the Sentinel is fantastic I just need more comfort.

*Edit:* Now, how do I explain it?? Honest honey, it mutated!! Mice do that sometimes ya know, it's the radiation from the hard drive. I know, *Gamma Rays*!!


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
Pics look fine to me. Any advice on what to do with those front panel wires? Thanks for the preview. Now I see it'll look great decked out in blue leds









those pics were of my Rosewill Destroyer, not the scout. Sorry for confusion. I dont have my scout with me, its with my mom and dad, they needed a rig badly.


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Thanks Loid, had to be sure, there are those who make fun of pinkie rests & such, I'd rather drive a Mercedes any day if I can afford it for the comfort. After many many reviews & a few vids, I'm pretty sure I'll get the Rat 7, the G13, I'll have to sell my PSU to get that.

Anyone? 1000 watt Cheiftec PSU for $100- you pay the shipping.







It's going up on the marketplace as soon as I can get some pics of it.









*@ JumJum: Yeah, those are definitely great pics. Nice rig! I've been off my meds, not to mention sick for 3 weeks! Plus, now my head is mouse oriented, your pics went right past my eyes & I didn't even know it! LOL! Thanks for the help, the Sentinel is fantastic I just need more comfort.*
*Edit:* Now, how do I explain it?? Honest honey, it mutated!! Mice do that sometimes ya know, it's the radiation from the hard drive. I know, *Gamma Rays*!!

I keep seeing people with some awesome looking pics. My camera is a 14MP, with 18x zoom and all the pics look like crap to me. I dont understand it. to me, my pics look grainy. i have seen better pics with a darn cell phone on here...


----------



## Mongol

Bri, best explanation: it evolved. (or it ate your other mouse)


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by DireLeon2010 View Post
Pics look fine to me. Any advice on what to do with those front panel wires? Thanks for the preview. Now I see it'll look great decked out in blue leds

JumJum
those pics were of my Rosewill Destroyer, not the scout. Sorry for confusion. I dont have my scout with me, its with my mom and dad, they needed a rig badly.
Yeah. I know that's not a Scout. But I bought a Destroyer for my old rig. Your pics were kind of a peek into the future. It really isn't a bad looking case is it?


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
Yeah. I know that's not a Scout. But I bought a Destroyer for my old rig. Your pics were kind of a peek into the future. It really isn't a bad looking case is it?

No not at all, its pretty decent. Although really thin...really..with a hyper 212+ i only have around 1/8th an inch from top of hs pipes to door. But it fits and with all the fans in there(im using 6, 1 rear exhaust, 2 top exhaust, 1 floor intake, 1 side intake and 1 front intake) it keeps everything cool. I am going to order myself a scout for X-mas and not planning on using it for a while. I am going to take it apart(rivets and all), do all the modding i want to it, and paint if fire engine red, with high gloss black on the inside. i have a garage, basement, and storage shed attatched to the garage so i have plenty of space to due it correctly this time and not rush through. Last time i did my mod i had no idea what i wanted to do and i cut pieces then realized i didnt need to stripped the paint completly on some pieces while not on others which made the painting not match correctly due to grey primer and black paint as a starting point.


----------



## Crucial09

Hey guys. I was experimenting with my megahalems cooler.
Mounted it blowing air up, since heat rises, and straight into my 200mm exhaust fan.
Only problem was my graphic card was like half an inch away from the fan and fan clips on the megahalems.
And I already lost on card to the fan clips, this is my new RMA'd card.

so I was thinking of moving it down into the x8 slot of my mobo, and was wondering the negative effects a pcie 2.0 x8 would have vs x16.
Thought I would share the results on here for everyone.
test ran on x16 and x8 slot at stock and ftw edition clock speeds.
Enjoy =]

May run dirt 2 bench on x8 then x16. ~I normally use vsync though so anything over 60fps doesn't matter to me.

*RESULTS*

First off is the x16 slot*****************

@FTW clock speeds(702mhz core)--------

Furmark benchmark default settings
Min 83
Max 149
Avg 113

Evga Oc Tool benchmark
Scored 2268

Cinebench 45.47fps

@ stock clock speeds(648mhz core)-------

Furmark benchmark default settings
Min 81
Max 137
Avg 103

Evga oc tool
2089

Cinebench 45.47fps

Second is the x8 slot ****************

@ FTW clock speeds (702mhz core)----

Furmark default settings
Min 93
Max 147
Avg 111

Evga oc tool
2266

Cinebench 45.89 fps

@ stock clock speeds (648mhz core)

Furmark default settings
Min 83
Max 137
Avg 103

Evga oc tool 2099

Cinebench 45.47

*END RESULTS*

Final thoughts.
I think I will leave it in the x8 slot and leave my megahalems mounted blowing hot air up.
I noticed at the default settings there is pretty much no difference seeing as how some scores are the same, and evga oc tool said the x8 slot was faster.

But when overclocked to the FTW speeds, there is a difference in in benchmarks I tested, leaning towards the x16 slot being faster.
It is a very minuscule difference though. Only a couple fps at the most.
I ran all benchmarks twice in a row and then averaged both scores for each section, fan was on 100% and case fans were at the max.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JumJum* 
I keep seeing people with some awesome looking pics. My camera is a 14MP, with 18x zoom and all the pics look like crap to me. I dont understand it. to me, my pics look grainy. i have seen better pics with a darn cell phone on here...

Yeah, I had this problem when I first came on too. The trick is, you get a free account with someone like Picasa (googles picture thingy) or Photobucket.com, then upload your pics to them & use the img link to post here. Just putting them straight up here reduces them a great deal & makes them grainy looking.









Notice, yours says 156kb in size, then mine from the previous page says 1550kb in size. This makes a major difference in clarity. Mine are posted on Photobucket.









Gotta go to work now, see ya guys later!


----------



## PapaSmurf

The affects of heat rising are only significant if you are using fanless cooling. If you have a rear case fan and a fan (or fans) on a tower heatsink like the Megahalems it will overpower the heat rising affect by such a large amount that you'll more than likely achieve better cpu temps with it mounted blowing front to back, even with a case fan on top due to the unobstructed inlet side of the heatsink fan. Think of it like this, the fan is blowing 40 or cfm through the heatsink. How much cfm do you think is rising just from the heat affect? I would be surprised if it even reaches 1 cfm. I've never understood the fascination some computer users have with the heat rising affect when they have fans that move a thousand times as much air.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
What's up Pup? What is happening with you now?

every thing and nothing all at once.... just... frustrated as hell at life as a whole right now


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The affects of heat rising are only significant if you are using fanless cooling. If you have a rear case fan and a fan (or fans) on a tower heatsink like the Megahalems it will overpower the heat rising affect by such a large amount that you'll more than likely achieve better cpu temps with it mounted blowing front to back, even with a case fan on top due to the unobstructed inlet side of the heatsink fan. Think of it like this, the fan is blowing 40 or cfm through the heatsink. How much cfm do you think is rising just from the heat affect? I would be surprised if it even reaches 1 cfm. I've never understood the fascination some computer users have with the heat rising affect when they have fans that move a thousand times as much air.

While I agree with you about fans overpowering heat rising, I disagree about the mounting because I do not have a rear exhaust.
I have a 120mm intake on the bottom, and a 200mm intake in the front. And only the one 200mm exhaust on the top becuase I want positive pressure in my case.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I still think it would be more effective mounted blowing front to back due to the unobstructed heatsink push fan. It would be drawing colder air from the front of the case rather than hot air from the graphics card.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I still think it would be more effective mounted blowing front to back due to the unobstructed heatsink push fan. It would be drawing colder air from the front of the case rather than hot air from the graphics card.

Okay.
And another question please.

The heatsinks that came with my accelero xtreme gtx pro cooler had a peel and stick thermal pad on them.
I took them off to replace my original cooler to rma the card.

Tried putting them back on the new card and they just arent sticky anymore.
So if I buy this thermal adhesive/paste
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-013-_-Product
And avoid buying all new heatsinks, can I apply that thermal adhesive onto the thermal pads that arent sticky anymore and then onto the card?
Or should I remove the thermal pads on the heatsinks and apply with the adhesive?
Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

You would need to remove the pads then use the adhesive. The problem is that once you do that the chances of ever being able to remove them are about 1 in a million. That stuff doesn't release like thermal pads do, so if you think you'll ever need to remove them don't use that stuff. Get some adhesive thermal pads instead, similar to this or thermal tape like this or this. There are other brands and sizes available from other sources.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You would need to remove the pads then use the adhesive. The problem is that once you do that the chances of ever being able to remove them are about 1 in a million. That stuff doesn't release like thermal pads do, so if you think you'll ever need to remove them don't use that stuff. Get some adhesive thermal pads instead, similar to this or thermal tape like this or this. There are other brands and sizes available from other sources.

Amazing.
I think I'd like thermal tape better(if it hold good) because when I sell the card other users could have the option of removing the Ac cooler, and water cooling it, etc etc.

Are those tapes double sided?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes they are. It's basically the same type of adhesive pads, strips, etc. that they ship with Ram Sinks, etc. The main thing is to make sure that both surfaces are clean and at room temp. Too cold and they don't stick very well. Too hot can also cause problems with them. The best thing to use to clean the surfaces is Isopropyl Alcohol. DO NOT use Rubbing Alcohol as it has a lubricant that leaves an oily residue that hinders heat transfer and makes it difficult, if not impossible, for the adhesive to stick.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Yes they are. It's basically the same type of adhesive pads, strips, etc. that they ship with Ram Sinks, etc. The main thing is to make sure that both surfaces are clean and at room temp. Too cold and they don't stick very well. Too hot can also cause problems with them. The best thing to use to clean the surfaces is Isopropyl Alcohol. DO NOT use Rubbing Alcohol as it has a lubricant that leaves an oily residue that hinders heat transfer and makes it difficult, if not impossible, for the adhesive to stick.


Thanks a ton.
Newegg doesnt sell those though. 
so first I'll go and ask the local pc shop if they have anything like that before I order.

Stupid shipping to Newfoundland Canada costs 20$ =/


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uco41pOKeJg  



 
 Leave it alone Hollywood! Please! Too late.


----------



## BriSleep

Man I hate sales!! I bought a camera from Costco for $170-, now Amazon has it for $140- & of course since I was looking at it before, they have to tell me it's on sale!









What do I do, take it back to Costco & save the $30-?? Grrrrrr!









Oh, you got to be kidding!! True Grit?? You know what kills me, is they just re-made Chronicles of Narnia & now they're releasing another one! Wanna know why? They have no original ideas left! It's like there's only so many scripts in the air & they have to re-new one every year! How many War of the Worlds are there? Three right?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Oh, you got to be kidding!! True Grit?? You know what kills me, is they just re-made Chronicles of Narnia & now they're releasing another one! Wanna know why? They have no original ideas left! It's like there's only so many scripts in the air & they have to re-new one every year! How many War of the Worlds are there? Three right?


I know. What's next? The Good, The Bad and the Ugly? High Noon? The Outlaw Josey Wales? God forbid! Please!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I want to see the Scout with some 570 inside D:


----------



## JumJum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


I want to see the Scout with some 570 inside D:


That's what she said


----------



## murcielago585

I just bought the 570, should be here by the weekend or early next week. It's 10.55" long, is it gonna fit? I just assumed it would...

EDIT: I'll take a pic of it installed as soon as I get it.


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murcielago585*


I just bought the 570, should be here by the weekend or early next week. It's 10.55" long, is it gonna fit? I just assumed it would...

EDIT: I'll take a pic of it installed as soon as I get it.


My 6870 is 10.5" and fits with at least 1" spare on the end


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is the Case on sale at directron..

http://www.directron.com/sgc2000kkn1...letter=1272010


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


My 6870 is 10.5" and fits with at least 1" spare on the end











I'm glad ATI makes the 6xxx with the power connectors on the side of the card instead of the power connectors facing the front of the case.

I've seen lots of mods on here where people take the power cables and run it through the hdd bay or remove the hdd bay all together.


----------



## Simford

just got my scout today, replaced an old antec 900. couldn't believe how much easier it was to set up everything in this case, took half the time to put together than it did to take apart my 900


















sry for bad quality, was taken by a webcam. i could get some better quality pics if i find some batteries i suppose


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Still Lovin my Scout


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


You know what kills me, is they just re-made Chronicles of Narnia & now they're releasing another one! Wanna know why? They have no original ideas left! It's like there's only so many scripts in the air & they have to re-new one every year! How many War of the Worlds are there? Three right?


The one that is being released this week "The Voyage of the Dawn Treader " is the THIRD episode of seven, not a remake of the one from 2005 "The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe" or 2008 "Prince Caspian". That is unless you take into account the late 1980's TV versions that were very poorly done. Calling it a remake would be like calling 1983's "Star Wars, Return of the Jedi" a remake of 1977's "Star Wars, A New Hope"


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The one that is being released this week "The Voyage of the Dawn Treader " is the THIRD episode of seven, not a remake of the one from 2005 "The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe" or 2008 "Prince Caspian". That is unless you take into account the late 1980's TV versions that were very poorly done. Calling it a remake would be like calling 1983's "Star Wars, Return of the Jedi" a remake of 1977's "Star Wars, A New Hope"

Just exactly what I was going to say.









Being the huge C.S. Lewis fan that I am, I very much enjoyed _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_. But IMO the second one, _Prince Caspian_, was much better and more exciting. We'll see about this new one... but the trailers look pretty good.


----------



## Mongol

Man those 570's sure do look promising. I should have waited...to think I could have picked up three for what I paid for 2 580s.









Scotenstein (when I finally get around to finishing him) will hopefully be getting a 6970, if it fits...you *can* squeeze a GTX 580 into the Scout, but it's tight...I mean maybe a mm or 2 of clearance from the HDD cage.

Or, I'll knock the cage out, stick an ssd/hdd in the optic bay area, and squeeze a 6990 in there (or a GTX 595) and lololol myself to death.

...that is, after I get around to building a new wc setup. *grumblegrumble* 580 blocks are expensive! yarrrrr!


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Izzi.. When you gonna buy yourself a camera.. Need pictures..

Maybe if Santa's good to me. If so, it'll be the first camera I've owned since I was a kid.


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
First off @ Izzy: Hi young lady!!







How have you been??

Heya, Bri!









I'm doing well sometimes, and doing good sometimes. But not always at the same time.









I'm one of the older ones here (56), but still (PTL) reasonably healthy. Sending up a prayer for your and Mindy's health issues.


----------



## Enigma8750

Me too Bri.. What Izzi Says.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simford* 
just got my scout today, replaced an old antec 900. couldn't believe how much easier it was to set up everything in this case, took half the time to put together than it did to take apart my 900


















sry for bad quality, was taken by a webcam. i could get some better quality pics if i find some batteries i suppose

Ain't it the truth. The Scout came out to give a new engineering to the then ageing antec 900. It is well thought out but it's time they do a revision again for it. It still sells great and they should just do some improvements to keep up with the new 600D from Corsair.

Attention all new Scouts.

*Please fill Out our New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of CMSSC membership. IF you have already filled one out then disregard this notification.
Just PRESS HERE.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda* 
Still Lovin my Scout

Thanks for stickin' with us Dude.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uco41pOKeJg

Leave it alone Hollywood! Please! Too late.

It looks really good. The realizm is great. But I am not a movie critic.


----------



## linkin93

Rearranged the scout today. Pulled and cleaned every bit of hardware (minus the immovable front fan







) and redid the cable management. the side panel without the window now closes without needing 2 people to hold it down







and it looks cleaner inside. If this GTX 460 didn't have the PCI-E cables on top of the card, instead of the rear, it would look better:










But have no fear, for the GTX 460 in the photo is moving on, I will be having on of these:










and the best thing is that it has the PCI-E connections on the rear, so it must be a reference card









(never heard of an XFX GTX 460 before? It's legit: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=16173 )


----------



## virus86

Has anyone cut part of the fan grills for the front and top fans? I saw it on the first page of this thread. It looks like a great mod. Where can I get that rubber lining?

I still cant OC my CPU to 4GHz!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yea.. Baldo is on the ball when it comes to Photography. He def. knows how to shoot Computer Boxes.. He is the Shazzizle when it comes to photoing a Scout.








*Shazzizle: is a word made up by Enigma to describe a person or thing that is Technically perfect in their execution of a movement or style.*


Yes it is. He does have style!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
For all of you who Pray. Please Pray for our troops and their families for the next week solid. IF you feel uncomfortable to do this then don't. We just have a lot of people in our group that need prayer's for families and Close friends of them all. It is a dire time and a season of Joy. Bless us all with Joy guys.. If you can curse someone then you can bless them too. So Bless us one and all... In the name above every Name Jesus. Amen.

In Love I ask.

Gen. E.

Amen brother!!!!!!!!!!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, one more one more thing. Got 4 new games: Metro 2033, BioShock 2, Just Cause 2 & Mass Effect 2.

BioShock 2 is good game Bri. Haven't tryed the others. Metro 2033 sounds cool, was thinking about get that soon. Tell me how it is when you start playing it!!!
I have my-self sunk into the new 'MEDAL of HONOR' right now. I deff. need a new video card to get some more of these effect's going; but there's a hole lot of other things on the shopping list before I can start modding again. "BIG BOSS" say's I have to wait a few months. When I do need to get something. I'd like to work out something with one you guys to get it to me.
Over the week-end, I'm going to work on all my photo's I've been popping off here in the Holy land....


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 
But have no fear, for the GTX 460 in the photo is moving on, I will be having on of these:










and the best thing is that it has the PCI-E connections on the rear, so it must be a reference card









(never heard of an XFX GTX 460 before? It's legit: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=16173 )

Like To get one of these 'BAD' boys.


----------



## Crucial09

Linkin93

You can do much better cable management than that.


----------



## Crucial09

Got me graphic card back from RMA and installed.
since everyone is posting pics I think I will too


























Gonna get the accelero on it when I go and get some Arctic silver thermal adhesive. I decided since this card isn't under warranty anymore Idc if they heat sinks are on permanently because I don't plan on water cooling ever.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *virus86* 
Has anyone cut part of the fan grills for the front and top fans? I saw it on the first page of this thread. It looks like a great mod. Where can I get that rubber lining?

I still cant OC my CPU to 4GHz!!!

It's just C or U Channel molding. SVC is the only place that I have found that doesn't overcharge for shipping. Shipping of 10 foot from SVC in California 2700 miles clear across country to Florida is only $3.66. PerformancePCs, which is located IN Florida, charges $7.00 to ship the same amount less than 200 miles and charges half again as much for the u channel itself.

http://www.svc.com/trim-5.html

http://www.svc.com/trim-7.html


----------



## Rogue1266

Join the "SCOUT FORCE"!!!
_Introduce your self, Tell us about your new Rig, Post Photo's & "JOIN THE FORCE"!!!_
https://spreadsheets.google.com/view...TWxxV1Vwd2c6MQ


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *virus86* 
Has anyone cut part of the fan grills for the front and top fans? I saw it on the first page of this thread. It looks like a great mod. Where can I get that rubber lining?

I still cant OC my CPU to 4GHz!!!

If you want to do a little more work you can cut out entire grill like this


----------



## Mongol

jeebus, I might have to sell the giga/ram/psu after all.

Poppa always told me, and still does up to this day: "When you buy something, ANYTHING, make sure you get the top-of-the-line of whatever that may be. It may hurt your pocket intially, but in the long run you'll be glad you did."

He's always been right.







Until today...

Threw together a custom loop on FrozenCPU and stuck it in my wishlist...

$1,278.75 shipped.

D:


----------



## Rogue1266

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=20424
"Rockr69" This one's for you bud!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Poppa always told me, and still does up to this day: "When you buy something, ANYTHING, make sure you get the top-of-the-line of whatever that may be. It may hurt your pocket intially, but in the long run you'll be glad you did."


My parents used to tell me something similar. You get what you pay for. There will be a few deals along the way, but for the most part if you want a quality product you're going to have to pay a quality price.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izdaari* 
Heya, Bri!









I'm doing well sometimes, and doing good sometimes. But not always at the same time.









I'm one of the older ones here (56), but still (PTL) reasonably healthy. Sending up a prayer for your and Mindy's health issues.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Me too Bri.. What Izzi Says.

Thanks to both of you!! Mine seems to be a little better, at least I can hear now. Don't know if that's good or bad as Mindy's gone back to yelling from room to room!







This house was set up to deaden sound, all the angles & use of firewall drywall throughout, I keep telling her we need an intercom. Izzy, you're the same age as Mindy, I'm 50.... didn't we do this a few days ago??









*@ Everyone:* *XFX does not make any Fermi model cards!!* They opted out of the deal when it came up because of the large initial return rate (50%).







I don't know what that card is on Pc Gear but it's not a real Fermi. Don't believe it? All you have to do is got to xfxforce.com & look at the product offering, there are NO FERMI cards!! *Buyer Beware!







*


----------



## kev_b

I put my Scout mod on hold for now; I am going to play with my LIAN LI PC-8FIB. Right now itâ€™s getting powder coated a black mini texture, almost the same as the inside of the Scout, Iâ€™m also going to do the MB tray up in Carbon Fiber Modders Vinyl and I have 5 X 120mm Xilence 2 Component 120mm PWM Case Fan, the same ones I wanted to put in my Scout, found only one place in the UK with that many in stock.
I was going to use my second ASUS CH IV MB in the Scout but I ended up building my neighbor a new set up after his took a dump, yes heâ€™s a charity case. I did make some changes to my Scout, I put my hard drive cage back in, tight fit still with the indoor/outdoor carpeting in it, 140mm Xigmatek Red Crystal Series CLF-F1452 fan the same for the top, another 140mm in the optical drive bay, Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5.25" 6 Channel Fan Controller and 2 of the Xigmatek Red 120mm fans on my H-50. I decided to start over again on the front cover, I ordered a replacement cover from the CM store today, I think it looks better closer to stock, not sure what hardware Iâ€™ll put in it yet, that will be next year, the rest of this year I want to play with my Lian-Li.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=20424
"Rockr69" This one's for you bud!!!


Thanks brother! Avatar has been updated.


----------



## Rockr69

I got 2 gigs of GSkill DDR3 1600, 9-9-9-24 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231185 , $25. PM me if you want it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thats a Great deal and a Very Fine avatar you got there.. They are both worth the time and effort. I get to pick the next one...


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys about to order a gtx 470. Does anyone know if it will fit in the scout with no mods? I see some people have it in their sig rig but not sure if they are modded.


----------



## Striker36

it will fit. i have 2 in mine and like 3/4 inch to the back of the drive bays


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


it will fit. i have 2 in mine and like 3/4 inch to the back of the drive bays


Sweet thanks!


----------



## Striker36

yea they are right in that sweet spot in this case where they fill the space but you done need to squeeze them in.

imo they are one of the best cards for the case.


----------



## ROM3000

I haven't posted here in a while and I must say these Scouts have come a long way. A lot of the ideas I got for my own build came from this thread, so I'd like to say thank you to all of you for keeping the best club on overclock.net alive!

On a side note, I've been having some issue with overclocking my memory to its rated specs. I know that they memory sticks themselves are fine because I have tested them individually in MemTest86+ and they all passed. It seems to be either a processor or motherboard issue. I currently have them running at the correct speed with only two sticks and they are running flawlessly, but I had to bump up my QPI voltage to 1.33V. When I add the third stick, no matter what voltage I've set the QPI, I always get random freezes with no BSODs. I have raised it all the way up to 1.4 V with no luck. Do you think that I have a bad memory controller on the 920? Thanks.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Hey guys. I was experimenting with my megahalems cooler.
Mounted it blowing air up, since heat rises, and straight into my 200mm exhaust fan.
Only problem was my graphic card was like half an inch away from the fan and fan clips on the megahalems.
And I already lost on card to the fan clips, this is my new RMA'd card.

so I was thinking of moving it down into the x8 slot of my mobo, and was wondering the negative effects a pcie 2.0 x8 would have vs x16.
Thought I would share the results on here for everyone.
test ran on x16 and x8 slot at stock and ftw edition clock speeds.
Enjoy =]

May run dirt 2 bench on x8 then x16. ~I normally use vsync though so anything over 60fps doesn't matter to me.

*RESULTS*

First off is the x16 slot*****************

@FTW clock speeds(702mhz core)--------

Furmark benchmark default settings
Min 83
Max 149
Avg 113

Evga Oc Tool benchmark
Scored 2268

Cinebench 45.47fps

@ stock clock speeds(648mhz core)-------

Furmark benchmark default settings
Min 81
Max 137
Avg 103

Evga oc tool
2089

Cinebench 45.47fps

Second is the x8 slot ****************

@ FTW clock speeds (702mhz core)----

Furmark default settings
Min 93
Max 147
Avg 111

Evga oc tool
2266

Cinebench 45.89 fps

@ stock clock speeds (648mhz core)

Furmark default settings
Min 83
Max 137
Avg 103

Evga oc tool 2099

Cinebench 45.47

*END RESULTS*

Final thoughts.
I think I will leave it in the x8 slot and leave my megahalems mounted blowing hot air up. 
I noticed at the default settings there is pretty much no difference seeing as how some scores are the same, and evga oc tool said the x8 slot was faster.

But when overclocked to the FTW speeds, there is a difference in in benchmarks I tested, leaning towards the x16 slot being faster.
It is a very minuscule difference though. Only a couple fps at the most.
I ran all benchmarks twice in a row and then averaged both scores for each section, fan was on 100% and case fans were at the max.


Flip that top 200mm to a intake, with a 120mm exhaust in the back. It will feed your Mega with nice cool air, trust me I did it in mine. The GPU temps went down to


----------



## GoodInk

I hate to say this guys but I'm out about $1500. I'm going to have to do something with my Scout that I never thought I say. I'm going to have to take lots of pics with my Canon T2i I just ordered!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Thanks brother! Avatar has been updated.


Nice, that Rocker girl is sweet & There was only one man that popped up in my head....









Well, as soon as I get my office built. Not so much built but worked on; painted, new shelves, new desks for me and Miriam<(Better half).
I need to do some modding to my Scout. I'd like to get my wife a Scout; I'm always catching her on my comp. anyway!!! I figured she would say: 'Oh, I like your computer because of they way it runs, no; she says sitting next to this cool 'BOX'<< [Cool Box], huh,,,LOL, laugh my butt off when she says that... But at least she thinks its cool....








So, I think thats what I'm getting her. Two 'SCOUT' case's displayed in my office. I think that will be sweet. I love this case anyway.






























I really have to do something with this mess anyway.


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If you want to do a little more work you can cut out entire grill like this


















Hmm..the circular cut with rubber edge trimming looks sexier to me. Would this make a good dremel tool?

http://www.lowes.com/pd_225167-353-2...etInfo=Dremel#


----------



## Enigma8750

The Bad thing about that dremel is it will last you about 10 years. and you will need to find some excuse to get rid of it to get different on. I had that same one but older for 12 years and I used it alot. I finally bought a 300 this year. That one you picked out looks like my 300.


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The Bad thing about that dremel is it will last you about 10 years. and you will need to find some excuse to get rid of it to get different on. I had that same one but older for 12 years and I used it alot. I finally bought a 300 this year. That one you picked out looks like my 300.


Good! Ill pick one up tomorrow.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Nice, that Rocker girl is sweet & There was only one man that popped up in my head....









Well, as soon as I get my office built. Not so much built but worked on; painted, new shelves, new desks for me and Miriam<(Better half).
I need to do some modding to my Scout. I'd like to get my wife a Scout; I'm always catching her on my comp. anyway!!! I figured she would say: 'Oh, I like your computer because of they way it runs, no; she says sitting next to this cool 'BOX'<< [Cool Box], huh,,,LOL, laugh my butt off when she says that... But at least she thinks its cool....








So, I think thats what I'm getting her. Two 'SCOUT' case's displayed in my office. I think that will be sweet. I love this case anyway.






























I really have to do something with this mess anyway.


Rouge.. You bring me back to the days when this thread was in a different Phase. All about this great new Case. Now 4 generations of members have gone by and you come back out of the Waistland from God only knows where.
I love the idea that you are back. Keep on Posting . I got a big kick out of reading that Miriam finds the Scout Cool. It is pretty cool. I know another girl that thinks its cool. Lets say her name is Elle. But she is one of my Friends that God put in my path and she is going to be a very difficult challenge to help her get on the right track. The hardest thing is trying to not let her be so Bad. But that is another story.

Meet Elle Guys.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Simford

got some more pictures, still not that good quality, my good camera is broken i guess










not the prettiest HDD cage cover, i just whipped something up quick







i'll probably make a more.. square one soon. also going to pick up an extension for that 4 pin flying over the video card in a few days














































also need a black power supply.. this cheap raidmax isn't really cutting it


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Good! Ill pick one up tomorrow.


Good deal.. You will love it but get this too.

Model EZ-406


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simford*


got some more pictures, still not that good quality, my good camera is broken i guess

not the prettiest HDD cage cover, i just whipped something up quick







i'll probably make a more.. square one soon. also going to pick up an extension for that 4 pin flying over the video card in a few days

also need a black power supply.. this cheap raidmax isn't really cutting it










Okay.. About the Raidmax PSU.. You are right. get that 430 corsair that is on sale and then pitch that Raidmax an what ever varmant you have trapseing around your territory.

About Hard drive Covers. I have 3 of them. Metal and cut to fit that I need to get rid of pm me and I will get with you about price and shipping.


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Good deal.. You will love it but get this too.

Model EZ-406











Its $14, half the price of the dremel tool!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *virus86* 
Its $14, half the price of the dremel tool!

Yeah?! It's worth it too, though the discs tend to spin out of balance till you start cutting., but if you're gonna get the EZ-Lock you gotta the diamond cutoff wheel.


----------



## virus86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yeah?! It's worth it too, though the discs tend to spin out of balance till you start cutting., but if you're gonna get the EZ-Lock you gotta the diamond cutoff wheel.

This will be the second time I used a dremel. The first time, I cut off part of my stock 4850 heatsink. Ill stick with cutting tools that come with the dremel then Ill go hardcore when I need to.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *virus86* 
This will be the second time I used a dremel. The first time, I cut off part of my stock 4850 heatsink. Ill stick with cutting tools that come with the dremel then Ill go hardcore when I need to.

If you're planning on cutting any part of your case with the stock cutting tools that came with the dremel you're in for "hardcore" believe me. The ez-lock and the diamond cutting wheel makes cuts like a hot knife through butter. You'll use up all the cutoff wheels included with the kit before you're done with the jobs. At the very least get yourself some reinforced cutoff wheels. Trust me, you'll be grateful you did.


----------



## imh073p

Ya i'll have to agree with Rockr and E on getting the reinforced cutoff wheels but that EZ-Lock is even more handy. I cut alot of fan grills out of cases and those diamond cut wheels have been a life saver.


----------



## virus86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
If you're planning on cutting any part of your case with the stock cutting tools that came with the dremel you're in for "hardcore" believe me. The ez-lock and the diamond cutting wheel makes cuts like a hot knife through butter. You'll use up all the cutoff wheels included with the kit before you're done with the jobs. At the very least get yourself some reinforced cutoff wheels. Trust me, you'll be grateful you did.

Then Ill get this along with the dremel tool.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_303041-353-E...etInfo=Dremel#


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
jeebus, I might have to sell the giga/ram/psu after all.

Poppa always told me, and still does up to this day: "When you buy something, ANYTHING, make sure you get the top-of-the-line of whatever that may be. It may hurt your pocket intially, but in the long run you'll be glad you did."

He's always been right.







Until today...

Threw together a custom loop on FrozenCPU and stuck it in my wishlist...

$1,278.75 shipped.

D:

Please post a list of what you're getting!! Very interested in seeing what costs so much in one loop.







Kinda getting the feeling that it's more than one loop, at least more than one pump??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I got 2 gigs of GSkill DDR3 1600, 9-9-9-24 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231185 , $25. PM me if you want it.

Is this what was causing the O/C problem? Did you ever figure that out??









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yea they are right in that sweet spot in this case where they fill the space but you done need to squeeze them in.

imo they are one of the best cards for the case.

Absolutely positively most asuradely (sp?) have to agree here. One will do the job pretty danged good, the power to heat/ price ratio is in the sweet spot. Then if you ever want to go SLI and double your fun, this is the card to do it. Of course it has to be an Evga to get all the benefits out of it. Try to get the plain vanilla and get the HF (high flow) bracket if it doesn't come with it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
I haven't posted here in a while and I must say these Scouts have come a long way. A lot of the ideas I got for my own build came from this thread, so I'd like to say thank you to all of you for keeping the best club on overclock.net alive!

On a side note, I've been having some issue with overclocking my memory to its rated specs. I know that they memory sticks themselves are fine because I have tested them individually in MemTest86+ and they all passed. It seems to be either a processor or motherboard issue. I currently have them running at the correct speed with only two sticks and they are running flawlessly, but I had to bump up my QPI voltage to 1.33V. When I add the third stick, no matter what voltage I've set the QPI, I always get random freezes with no BSODs. I have raised it all the way up to 1.4 V with no luck. Do you think that I have a bad memory controller on the 920? Thanks.

Bad controller?? Hard to say, do you have the numbers off the heat spreader? I would need to look up the lot number & see if it has known problems. Have you tried running it as 1333 ram, boosting the ratio to 2:8 or 2:10??

Ok, this is my Ram, but it's blue, I know it's this from the model number: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-292-_-Product

This is my settings page for the ram:









Dimm voltage is 1.65v Let me know if you have any questions. Oh, my qpi is 1.45. I have had it up to 4.2G's without increasing any voltage so I know it can do it, I just prefer to stay around 4.0G's.

Edit: It will run at 9-8-9-20 with 1T and 88 but it has noticeable lag time, it's like a hiccup, you click on something and there's a visual hesitation, like the memory controller got confused for a micro-sec. Maybe this is happening with yours, you might need to go to 2T's.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I hate to say this guys but I'm out about $1500. I'm going to have to do something with my Scout that I never thought I say. I'm going to have to take lots of pics with my Canon T2i I just ordered!

Oh Man!! Thought you were going to say you have to sell your Scout! Gee man, sooooo sorry you _Had_ to buy a new DSLR!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Okay.. About the Raidmax PSU.. You are right. get that 430 corsair that is on sale and then pitch that Raidmax an what ever varmant you have trapseing around your territory.

About Hard drive Covers. I have 3 of them. Metal and cut to fit that I need to get rid of pm me and I will get with you about price and shipping.

Yeah, don't chuck the Raidmax though. I keep one around at all time to test fans, HDD's out of the system, stuff like that.







I wouldn't trust it to do much more though!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *virus86* 
Its $14, half the price of the dremel tool!

But it's really worth it, it gives you a lot of options, esp you don't have to keep track of that stupid collet wrench!! I have 12 of them BTW, wrenches, not EZ Lock, only have 2 of them, one got stepped on. You could buy the EZ lock without the blade & get the diamond blade that Rockr is telling you about below, they last forever, I still have 3 out of a pack of 5 that I bought around 12 years ago!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yeah?! It's worth it too, though the discs tend to spin out of balance till you start cutting., but if you're gonna get the EZ-Lock you gotta the diamond cutoff wheel.

Yeah, this one, diamond cutoff wheel on an EZ Lock Mandrel.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
If you're planning on cutting any part of your case with the stock cutting tools that came with the dremel you're in for "hardcore" believe me. The ez-lock and the diamond cutting wheel makes cuts like a hot knife through butter. You'll use up all the cutoff wheels included with the kit before you're done with the jobs. At the very least get yourself some reinforced cutoff wheels. Trust me, you'll be grateful you did.

Totally, the thin wheels that come in the kit just see metal & break into pieces!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *virus86* 
Then Ill get this along with the dremel tool.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_303041-353-E...etInfo=Dremel#

Like I said above, the other way will last much longer. This kit has it's uses but case modding is not one, the "thin" cutters in this kit are about 10 times thicker than a diamond wheel.









*The Mouse:*
Ok, here's the "One more thing": I ordered the RAT 7 mouse, it looks to me to be the most comfortable for a cold arthritic hand. I was told that the Logitech G700 is a better gaming mouse, Striker said it was a great fit in his hand, a very respectable mod said it was best for gaming but it tipped the scales of my bank account too far to the "overdrawn" side.

I'm also hoping to get the G13 gameboard. Maybe not for Christmas, maybe Dapper Dan's birthday or Brutus's!







If I get the Rat 7 and think it could be better I can return it and try out the G700. I just don't see my finger moving in the way it takes to push the buttons on the top right side. Oh, this keyboard looks great but I have to have the V shaped ones:
 Amazon.com: Saitek PK24 Eclipse III Wired Keyboard: Electronics

My Camera: Well, technically it's Mindy's but I use it a lot more!







I'm probably going to take it back to Costco, get the one that's on sale on Amazon, this one:
 Amazon.com: Panasonic Lumix DMC-FH20 14.1 MP Digital Camera with 8x Optical Image Stabilized Zoom and 2.7-Inch LCD (Black): Camera & Photo
Same Camera, $30- less & all I loose out on is the case! Sheesh! I'd rather save the money & buy a cheapo case, it's not like we travel the country or anything!!

Anyone want a 1000watt PSU for $80-?? Last chance for this thread, it's going up on the Marketplace Friday afternoon!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 








Join the "SCOUT FORCE"!!!
_Introduce your self, Tell us about your new Rig, Post Photo's & "JOIN THE FORCE"!!!_
https://spreadsheets.google.com/view...TWxxV1Vwd2c6MQ

Great work Rogue


----------



## Mongol

Bri: single loop, dual rad (360/240) single high pressure pump, reactor core res, 580 water blocks, heat killer 3.0, classy board block, tygon tubing and a bunch of compression fittings.

actually, may go through performance pcs...same thing costs almost 200 less.

I debated dual loop, then I was told this or this single pump would suffice.


----------



## Mongol

And, where did my buddy from Canada go?

I sent him two drive rails 3 weeks ago and they came back!









Maybe you sent me the wrong address...said nothing about not enough postage (I put three 42 cent stamps on it in a padded envelope just to be safe)


----------



## Crucial09

8 processors
1567 xeon's
128 THREADS!!!

and 256 gb 1333mhz ram

The folding champion. right here

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...e-monster.html


----------



## Mongol

is that folding at lightspeed or what?!

LOL!


----------



## xbladz2002

hey guys,
i just got the scout case and am very happy with it, I had couple of modding questions tho. I am new to all this so please bear with me

First, I got two 120mm led fans to put on side panel but i cant seen to figure out how I can connect them to the led switch on the front panel and also have my mobo monitor them? The fans came with a two pin connector and a molex connector as well.

Second, where can I get this transformers thingy for my case??









This image is one the first page and its 'baldo 1013's modded case I think.

Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks guys.


----------



## GoodInk

The fans won't hook up to the switch. The transformers thingy is a CM HHD drivebay adapter and I think he got the transformers emblem off Ebay if I remember right.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002


----------



## xbladz2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
The fans won't hook up to the switch. The transformers thingy is a CM HHD drivebay adapter and I think he got the transformers emblem off Ebay if I remember right.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002

Thank you for the reply.

There is no way to hook up the fans to the switch?? not even splicing the wires or something?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xbladz2002* 
Thank you for the reply.

There is no way to hook up the fans to the switch?? not even splicing the wires or something?









Here you go

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 










Notice that the *RIGHT* side of the Terminal feeds the power each circuit on the *LEFT*. Now The *BLACK* wire is NEGATIVE and the *YELLOW* wire is the 12 V +

YouTube- Terminal Block Installation Guide (Part 1 of 5)

With this solution you use a terminal Block with the power wire of each unit that you want to control and let the one switch control them all.


----------



## DoomDash

I really really love my Storm Scout.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoomDash* 
I really really love my Storm Scout.

do you have your 870 overclocked?
if so whats your bios setting for it? curious


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Bad controller?? Hard to say, do you have the numbers off the heat spreader? I would need to look up the lot number & see if it has known problems. Have you tried running it as 1333 ram, boosting the ratio to 2:8 or 2:10??

Ok, this is my Ram, but it's blue, I know it's this from the model number: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-292-_-Product

This is my settings page for the ram:









Dimm voltage is 1.65v Let me know if you have any questions. Oh, my qpi is 1.45. I have had it up to 4.2G's without increasing any voltage so I know it can do it, I just prefer to stay around 4.0G's.

Edit: It will run at 9-8-9-20 with 1T and 88 but it has noticeable lag time, it's like a hiccup, you click on something and there's a visual hesitation, like the memory controller got confused for a micro-sec. Maybe this is happening with yours, you might need to go to 2T's.


I haven't done very intense testing but the memory seems to run fine at 1333 MHz, but anything higher will give me freezes. I've been trying 1440 MHz and that doesn't work either. I've tried everything from 1T to 3T and none of them seem to help much at all. As for my batch number, it's: 3910A298

Lastly, I've tried switching out the OCZ ram I have for some Corsair and I received the same results. I believe it's either a processor or motherboard issue.


----------



## virus86

I got the dremel from Lowes. It took a long time for them to price match their website.

I ordered the neoprene rubber stuff from mcmaster-carr. The dumb thing is they dont charge shipping until they actually ship it!
http://www.mcmaster.com/#8507k61/=a2viz5

After my final on Monday, Ill take as much as I can out of the case and start cutting.


----------



## Striker36

i stumbled on this and just needed to share it..... idk why... maybe i should go to bed now


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 









i stumbled on this and just needed to share it..... idk why... maybe i should go to bed now









Big Buffy fan here, so much so I had to buy the Box set of the show.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Bri: single loop, dual rad (360/240) single high pressure pump, reactor core res, 580 water blocks, heat killer 3.0, classy board block, tygon tubing and a bunch of compression fittings.

actually, may go through performance pcs...same thing costs almost 200 less.

I debated dual loop, then I was told this or this single pump would suffice.

Sound like a great setup! I'm just a fan of running a 240 for my cpu and a 360 for my 480's, if I ever get the money that's how it will be, I hope to use just the one res though!









Ok, this one, I haven't seen very many people use it here. A lot of guys in the Asian part of the world, esp Japan seem to love it though! The few that I have seen use it here have no complaints, they say it's loud but so is the rest of thier system (mine is). Its been a while since I've waded through the W/C threads though.







Get it, waded, W/C, yeah. This pump: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/66...tl=g30c107s153

OTOH, this pump is very familiar & is highly praised on the Cloud, very high flow but you gotta realize it's not the best lift, in your case that shouldn't even be a concern. Personally, for a single loop I'd get this one: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=29094
Have you checked at Sidewinder though, they kinda specialize with the BP (bitspower) stuff since they are a signed dealer & all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
8 processors
1567 xeon's
128 THREADS!!!

and 256 gb 1333mhz ram

The folding champion. right here

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...e-monster.html

Stunning!!!







1/4 million points in a day, this will surely help cure some diseases!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
I haven't done very intense testing but the memory seems to run fine at 1333 MHz, but anything higher will give me freezes. I've been trying 1440 MHz and that doesn't work either. I've tried everything from 1T to 3T and none of them seem to help much at all. As for my batch number, it's: 3910A298

Lastly, I've tried switching out the OCZ ram I have for some Corsair and I received the same results. I believe it's either a processor or motherboard issue.









Ok. Sorry Rom, I'm totally fried tonight.







I had to do grocery & supply shopping that has been neglected for over a month. Also some medical things have come up that has my family a little concerned so I had to handle all that. Came home in major pain & now the meds have everything numbed. I will look at this again tomorrow when I'm fresh.

Totally off the top of my head I'd have to agree it sounds more like mobo. You don't happen to have a friend that can swap with you for an hour or so, do you??







Do you have a shot of that screen on your system, the one I posted? Or a Cpu-z with the same info?? Plus the exact model number of your ram, both the OCZ and Corsair?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
Big Buffy fan here, so much so I had to buy the Box set of the show.









Gotta admit, we have the entire box set too & the original movie, without Sarah Michelle in it. We also have all the Angel eps on DVD.







My favorite charachter in both... William the Bloody, aka, Spike. His best scene, when he's watching Angel & the girl in the alley & he's doing both thier parts.









Got a delivery from UPS today! Man it's a huge box but it should be, after all it's a RAT, not a mouse. Then again, look at it next to my sentinel, looks kinda small. First feel, pretty nice so far but I'm wayyyyyy too tired to figure it out. I'll give a report when I see how it runs, how to explain it's appearance to Mindy. Ha! I've got them both plugged in, she'll never know it's new, I always have a few mice plugged in, esp when I'm working on someone elses stuff.







Besides, I earned it!

















Anyone know about this game? I know, I just got 4 new games, I'm just curious, for the future:
 Amazon.com: PROTOTYPE: PC: Windows XP: Video Games


----------



## AngryFuture

Just put a system together in one of these cases for a family member today.

I think Ill be getting one myself.


----------



## BriSleep

Post some pics, join the club!!


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 

OTOH, this pump is very familiar & is highly praised on the Cloud, very high flow but you gotta realize it's not the best lift, in your case that shouldn't even be a concern. Personally, for a single loop I'd get this one: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=29094
Have you checked at Sidewinder though, they kinda specialize with the BP (bitspower) stuff since they are a signed dealer & all.

Got a delivery from UPS today! Man it's a huge box but it should be, after all it's a RAT, not a mouse. Then again, look at it next to my sentinel, looks kinda small. First feel, pretty nice so far but I'm wayyyyyy too tired to figure it out. &sr=1-4"]Amazon.com: PROTOTYPE: PC: Windows XP: Video Games[/url]

That's the pump I'll be picking up...3 out of 4 people in the WC forums recommended it over the Eheim.

Also Bri, it does look small...that is, until you 'evolve' it.
(can be lengthened and when you put the pinky rest wing on it, it looks like a bat out of hell.)

And yeah, I checked with Sidewinder, and their prices are a little bit better, but pretty much everything I was considering is out of stock...lol.


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

I hate all of you







This case has become an obsession. I feel like Gollum and the Scout is my precious. All in fun though, here's my presious: I guess FrozenPC.com will be getting a lot of my money. They are the best modding resource in my opinion.
I love my scout and all you guys are a great resource.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HaMMeR=GoM=* 
I hate all of you







This case has become an obsession. I feel like Gollum and the Scout is my precious. All in fun though, here's my presious: I guess FrozenPC.com will be getting a lot of my money. They are the best modding resource in my opinion.
I love my scout and all you guys are a great resource.

Looks good, and I know the feeling. I thought I was just going to make a window and call it quits, but nope.


----------



## BdBanshee

Hammer, your cannon is aimed right at your monitor!


----------



## skatingrocker17

I got one of these for my sig rig. It's awesome.


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

Thanks everyone. I actually made the cannon myself many years ago. It's pointed at the monitor as a symbolic hatred for computers we all have...lol. Please feel free to discover all the little hidden treasures in my pics.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Striker36










Heh. lol Another fan of the show here. I liked Angel better tho. Maybe Angel could take care of the Werewolf fella for us?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

QUESTION....

is this:

  Amazon.com: Cables Unlimited Evercool FAN-GREASE Thermal Grease Syringes - 4 Pack: Electronics
 thermal compound good ??

I want to apply it to my CPU and 5770


----------



## Mongol

No. Not sure if it has any silver in it, but using any conductive TIM on a gpu is a bad idea. I wouldn't recommend anything other than IC-7 or Shin Etsu anyway, but I'm biased and spoiled rotten.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


QUESTION....

is this:

Amazon.com: Cables Unlimited Evercool FAN-GREASE Thermal Grease Syringes - 4 Pack: Electronics

thermal compound good ??

I want to apply it to my CPU and 5770


No, it's not thermal compound, it fan grease with thermal compund mixed in. Now someone is going to come along and say I'm wrong but we used this same stuff, different maker, in the army to lube the fans on the back of our vehicle mounted radio boxes, they got hot enough to heat MRE's onl. Yeah, IC-Diamond, Shin-etsu, MX- or MX-3, if you have to, use Arctic Silver, just not that stuff.









Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


No. Not sure if it has any silver in it, but using any conductive TIM on a gpu is a bad idea. I wouldn't recommend anything other than IC-7 or Shin Etsu anyway, but I'm biased and spoiled rotten.










Yeah, like Loid said. Ok, yeah, played with the RAT last night a little, it does get huge, 4mm higher, a lot wider, I really love the pinkie rest! So far I'm very impressed, it would take a lot to sway me to the G700. I'll have more pics and a report on it when I get done with it.

@ Rom3000: If you haven't fixed it yet, hang on, a little shopping today then I have to cut some cabinet parts on my table saw then I can help you out.









@ HaMMeR: Guess what?? I just nicknamed you! 
Sweet setup, I really love your legs BTW, er, um, your table legs....... I'm a woodworker and all. Wish I had a lathe that could do that. Well, wish I had a lathe!!







Nice placement of the shredder, out of the printer into the shredder! Be prepared, Enigma is going to comment about your bed being made!








Oh!! What headphones are those?


----------



## kev_b

So last night I was just sitting at my desk watching TV when my computer was doing one of those automatic updates, mind you I havenâ€™t used the computer for well over Â½ hour, havenâ€™t opened any E-Mails from some unknown site, and didnâ€™t go to any web site other than Twitter, facebook and OCN when all of a sudden my security software pops up with this warning to clean my PC because of a Trojan. So I clicked the button to remove the Trojan and thatâ€™s when it happened, blue screen!

No matter what I tried I could not find it or remove it, it would always blue screen on start up and Â½ the time I start windows in safe mode it would blue screen, so anyways I formatted the hard drive and that Trojan is still there, I donâ€™t see anything on the drive but every time I would plug the drive into a USB hub the security software on my netbook would pop up with the same warning to remove the Trojen. I figure what the heck, things happen and my files are safe having 3 hard drives in the computer but when I plugged my second 1 TB WD drive into the USB hub the same warning shows up, I thought then I was so screwed and was afraid to even plug my 3 drive in (WD 1.5 TB), I lucked out there, no Trojen, files are safe! I would still be safe if my 3rd drive was affected, I also keep my files on 2 other 500 gig external 2.5 drives, I learned a long time ago to have backups for backups, and then back that up. lol
So not only am I waiting for my red fans to get here from the UK I need a new hard drive for my Lian-Li mod, I did a new mod to one piece of hardware in the case, my TV card, I have yet to see anyone do any kind of mod to their TV card, I could be the first! After I put those red Fans in the case it will finish it off, then I can get back onto my Scout mod, I have plans for it that should make it one of a kind, I hope.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You probably got it from Facebook. That place is a cesspool of malware. It, along with MySpace are the two worst sites of what most people would consider Legitimate sites when it comes to malware.


----------



## Bradey

^^ i agree,
plus the crap it leaves on the hdd after going on it


----------



## EvoBeardy

I've never used _Twatter_, never will, never had a problem with the Facebook virus' and trojan's 'cos I never click on links that people send me like "oh look, I just sean a vidio of you on this syte!!! please excuse my gramhuuurr and clicky", (In other words, they have the virus, and that's how it spreads), and any link I always check the properties of.

Never had a problem with OCN either.

It was probably a bit much to wipe straight away, you probably had a minor infection that manifested itself and caused the popup to tell you that you had a Trojan, and "click here", that's why you BSoD'd I'm guessing.

Did you format or install over with the Windows disk, and did you quick format, or long and full format?
Also have you tried running your Antivirus on manual scan directed at the infected hard drive, when it's in as a slave drive? Then doing a full format via right-click on _My Computer_? As long as you don't access the drive, or the infected file, you won't spread it.

Bummer though, I use Spybot S&D with it's Teatimer function to prevent anything making changes to the registry without my permission and AVG Free. Have never had a problem.

My Stepdad's PC however, with the Lesbian Vampire Prawns that he downloads, gets the odd few, but that's only 'cos he's a click-happy perv who needs a slap.


----------



## Mongol

Lol @ twatter.

Hate both myspace and facebook...both of them notorious for ad hijacking av2008 and av2010...chrome with adblock does thwart them rather well, and ive used avaat forever without a hitch with a monthly malwarebytes scan.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enigma8750

Facebook have been the most dangerous Virus Cess Pool but if you are careful then you can handle it. And as Papa Smurf said. Back up your Back ups.. And then back them up again.

Sorry I have been out of pocket.. I have got a new roof and a new ceiling in my kitchen and I will be picking out a new computer desk at the Salvation Army thrift store tomorrow and I will be putting my computer back together by this next week. Sorry guys.. I miss you too..

If we get new troops make sure they go to page one and sign up I will greet them next week. Love you all.. Thanks .. Gen. Enigma


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
So last night I was just sitting at my desk watching TV when my computer was doing one of those automatic updates, mind you I havenâ€™t used the computer for well over Â½ hour, havenâ€™t opened any E-Mails from some unknown site, and didnâ€™t go to any web site other than Twitter, facebook and OCN when all of a sudden my security software pops up with this warning to clean my PC because of a Trojan. So I clicked the button to remove the Trojan and thatâ€™s when it happened, blue screen!

No matter what I tried I could not find it or remove it, it would always blue screen on start up and Â½ the time I start windows in safe mode it would blue screen, so anyways I formatted the hard drive and that Trojan is still there, I donâ€™t see anything on the drive but every time I would plug the drive into a USB hub the security software on my netbook would pop up with the same warning to remove the Trojen. I figure what the heck, things happen and my files are safe having 3 hard drives in the computer but when I plugged my second 1 TB WD drive into the USB hub the same warning shows up, I thought then I was so screwed and was afraid to even plug my 3 drive in (WD 1.5 TB), I lucked out there, no Trojen, files are safe! I would still be safe if my 3rd drive was affected, I also keep my files on 2 other 500 gig external 2.5 drives, I learned a long time ago to have backups for backups, and then back that up. lol
So not only am I waiting for my red fans to get here from the UK I need a new hard drive for my Lian-Li mod, I did a new mod to one piece of hardware in the case, my TV card, I have yet to see anyone do any kind of mod to their TV card, I could be the first! After I put those red Fans in the case it will finish it off, then I can get back onto my Scout mod, I have plans for it that should make it one of a kind, I hope.

Damn that sucks, but good thing you backup your backups, backup


----------



## Enigma8750

Oh use NoScript for firefox for help against virus problems.


----------



## aminty3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aminty3D* 
hey everyone, i just bought this case and it is a very beautiful case....then i saw some of the pics here and now mine just looks plain haha.

anyways, i have a weird problem. whenever i touch the top front part of my case, where the usb, esata, power/reset buttons are....my computer will restart. sometimes i feel a shock and sometimes i don't(or too little to notice) but then my computer will restart.

can't figure out what is wrong, at first i thought maybe my mobo wasn't installed properly, i checked all the standoffs and everything there seems fine. i have crosair 600w power supply, maybe it's faulty?

it's a very annoying problem, if i touch the case or go to plug in something to the usb, my computer will reboot more times than not =/


hey i posted this a while ago and i was ready to follow through on some of the suggestions but before i had a chance to the problem stopped showing up....the only thing i changed is which power outlet i connected it to. do you guys think i should still remove the front panel and check the wiring and all that?

i just don't see how changing the power outlet could have solved the problem and maybe it's still there and i'm just getting lucky right now. i'm not too comfortable removing the case apart and all that but i'm sure i can do it with your guys's help


----------



## GoodInk

Is anyone here playing Black OPS? I'm loving it.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


*********
*cough* Stock *cough*

Join Date: Aug 2010
Location: Singularity
Posts: **666**

Rep: 32
Unique Rep: 22
Trader Rating: 0

























@_GoodInk_

Been playing it on my Brother's 360 the last week, was doing Zombies until today, then showed him my skills on Multi, hard to get used to after playing MW2, but I really, really like it in comparison.


----------



## Enigma8750

I was and then the work around the house started.. but I love it and I know that Rockr69 is loving it too.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I was and then the work around the house started.. but I love it and I know that Rockr69 is loving it too.

Are you two playing on Steam?


----------



## Mongol

Dammit! I almost didnt want to post and break the seventh seal..lol. errr...yo dawg, I heard you like backups...so we put a backup in yo backup so you can restore while you restore!









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongol

Uhhh...also, I should have picked it up on steam but I got it on 360...like the single player more than the forget-the-objective-and-camp-for-streaks mp.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## skatingrocker17

This thread has got to be the biggest one on OCN.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17* 
This thread has got to be the biggest one on OCN.

And you just added to the madness that is CMSSC


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17* 
This thread has got to be the biggest one on OCN.

Not even close to it. The Socket 939 Appreciation Club has a good 8000+ more posts in it. The EP45-UD3 thread (see my sig for link) has over 2000 more posts than this one in the number two spot from what I can tell. This one might be number three though with the Corsiar H50 club a close fourth. The Rate My Cables thread would be fifth and the CM 690 Club probably being number six.


----------



## Bradey

this is a year newer


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Dammit! I almost didnt want to post and break the seventh seal..lol. errr...yo dawg, I heard you like backups...so we put a backup in yo backup so you can restore while you restore!









LOL that has NOTHING on this.
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Are you two playing on Steam?

I play on Steam. My Steam name is KillaG747. Send me a friend request and I'll lead you to my clan server. It's tough to get in sometimes, but we play clean and don't tolerate cursing and insulting. The admins are tough but fair and all around good people.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I play on Steam. My Steam name is KillaG747. Send me a friend request and I'll lead you to my clan server. It's tough to get in sometimes, but we play clean and don't tolerate cursing and insulting. The admins are tough but fair and all around good people.

Good thing I have my mic keyed to my mouse, the ping rates kill me down here sometimes, lol


----------



## BriSleep

Sorry to hear about your horses Kev!







Very good idea to back up & up & up & up...... I have 4TB drives, one is on the living room DVR, the rest take turns on my external station.

I've used Norton the past few years, they were really bad for a while but now they sold out & are pretty danged good at what they do. If there's an intrusion attempt it pops up & tells me. Only had one single one for years.







Also last year they got a toolbar add on & if a page isn't completely safe, it turns brown & I get off. Sometimes by hitting the power button!









Now we moved here, they come all the time. There are a bunch of teenage hackers (script kiddies) in the area so they pop up now & then (our good router broke during the move so we have a not so secure one temporarily) then there are the constant ones since we lost the right to privacy, the ISP (Charter), constantly shows up as snooping my system but I don't they can do anything so I let them mozy.







I saw before that a lot of you use Malwarebytes, a really great program but don't you have a virus blocker or an alarm system of some sort to tell you someone dropped a wooden horse on your hard drive??









Ok, pics of the external station:









Ok, now some pics of the RAT, like Loid said, it can get big, the give you extra parts & you can add, replace, re-position, then program everything, that is, if there's not already a profile made for the game you play. Here's the pinkie rest, actually works for those 2 last fingers, you don't know how much you drag them untill the arthritis sets in:









This one with one of the custom palm grips, the gator grip, I tried them all, this one feels best, it's pulled all the way back, I don't use it that far back:









Here's the soft aluminum underbelly, it has small feet (teflon glides) compared to the sentinel, only thing with that is they may wear faster, they look easy to fix though. The Sentinels color is a combo of two LEDs at the same time:









@ Rom3000: Looked up your batch & problem, no trouble with that batch making it to 4.2G's and no trouble controlling up to 12Gb of Ram. So, sounds like something is wrong elsewhere, mobo, northbridge maybe? Been waiting to see if you could get a pic of that screen so I could do some figguring on the speeds.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Sorry to hear about your horses Kev!







Very good idea to back up & up & up & up...... I have 4TB drives, one is on the living room DVR, the rest take turns on my external station.

I've used Norton the past few years, they were really bad for a while but now they sold out & are pretty danged good at what they do. If there's an intrusion attempt it pops up & tells me. Only had one single one for years.







Also last year they got a toolbar add on & if a page isn't completely safe, it turns brown & I get off. Sometimes by hitting the power button!









Now we moved here, they come all the time. There are a bunch of teenage hackers (script kiddies) in the area so they pop up now & then (our good router broke during the move so we have a not so secure one temporarily) then there are the constant ones since we lost the right to privacy, the ISP (Charter), constantly shows up as snooping my system but I don't they can do anything so I let them mozy.







I saw before that a lot of you use Malwarebytes, a really great program but don't you have a virus blocker or an alarm system of some sort to tell you someone dropped a wooden horse on your hard drive??










Depends on which Malwarebytes you are using. The paid version offers Real Time Protection as good as or better than anything Norton has provides since they were bought out by Symantec. The free version is only an on demand scanner, but it is THE BEST on demand scanner there is. If something slips by your Real Time Protection, Malwarebytes is the one you want to find it.

Personally I'll take Avast Home Free for Real Time Protection over ANYTHING made by Norton. It is updated multiple times per day, has a better detection rate, lower false positive rate, and is less resource hungry. Why pay for a lesser quality product when you can get a free one that does a better job. If I need something more robust than Avast Home Free I would go for Kasperski or Avast Pro, but the difference would be so small it really isn't worth it. If you are going to sites that Avast Home Free can't provide enough protection from then you are already screwed as nothing is going to protect you.

AVG is the absolute worst though. Even the paid version is fairly impotent and the free version is like running without anything at all. About 80% of the computers I work on that have malware problems have AVG or AVG Free installed and 98% of the rest have Norton or McAfee. The only Avast, Avast Home Free, Avira, Kasperski, Sophos, or MS Security Essentials that come in with problems hadn't been updated (sometimes for months) and/or they are running insecure browsers like Safari, MaxThon, etc. so they are more of a Pebkac error.

Just the findings that I have made over the past 2 or 3 years. I don't count what happened further back than that as it really isn't relevant as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BriSleep

Yeah, I still have Norton because I'm lazy.







It pops up some time around June & says something like "Hey dummy, your virus checker will stop working at noon tomorrow" then there's a renew check box, I check it, pay something like $39- for 3 computers & they give me all the latest stuff.







I have to say though, thier bookkeeping SUX, you go to Norton Account & it tells you that you have programs from 10 years ago & they need renewal but click on how many days you have left & it's smack on, they even usually give you 10 days extra.









You're right though, thier own labs admit that they're about 48 hours behind. 'Sallright w/ me though. I stay off the mean streets, my biggest haunts are here, here, here. Oh, Amazon, Home Depot, Thunderbird, Game sites, if I download anything its with a D/L manager that uses Norton to scan incoming stuff. I also do the quick scan thing about 6 times in 8 hours, then Malwarebytes twice a day full scan.









I think the biggest thing is keeping all your stuff up to date. Like how many of you still have Adobe Reader 9.0?? Well, they totally changed thier software because they got the "*Don't go there*" rep, now have the protected mode type thing going.

Yeah, the entire working of the internet have changed in the last 3 years. Not to mention the astonishing development of software & hardware. Who would have thought that we'd be up to 8 cores on the same size chip & ready to delete the Northbridge, aka, QPI & go straight to "on die" control of ram and video???







When they started saying that Bulldozer & Sandybridge were going to have integrated graphics I thought they meant literally, back to the old all in one kit where graphics were an onboard afterthought that you upgraded when you got money. I had no clue they meant the Proc cores were going to share memory controllers with the external devices! Holy Hannah!! Can you imagine a true 8 core system from AMD with Hyper Technology that actually gives an overdrive boost to all 8 cores at once with the L3 core sharing addresses with something like a tri-crossfire or tri-sli setup & 12G's of super speed (2400+) ram??? Then drop down to sub 22micron die sets and we'll be pretty close to *>>>>Quantum Computing<<<<<* that was a big booming voice from above! LOL!!

@ Rogue: Hey, I meant to say the other day that Mindy did the same sort of thing. I had a lot of trouble with my first Scout build (turned out to be the Mobo's fault, too hot for the case). So I was sitting there steaming about it, on hold to the builders while they came up with an option & she said..... If you get a different case I want that one!!

I never would have thought that doll faces like your DW and mine would want the Big Burly but why not, they fell for us two carpenter type wood working guys!!







After all we have *Izzy* & *Aura Nova* & the first lady was Jeniffer, even though she didn't stay. Mindy only made one post here but she knows what's going on & she loves her $2400- custom setup! Now, to find time for *Project Dragon*!! Shhhhhh.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Rouge.. You bring me back to the days when this thread was in a different Phase. All about this great new Case. Now 4 generations of members have gone by and you come back out of the Waistland from God only knows where.
I love the idea that you are back. Keep on Posting . I got a big kick out of reading that Miriam finds the Scout Cool. It is pretty cool. I know another girl that thinks its cool. Lets say her name is Elle. But she is one of my Friends that God put in my path and she is going to be a very difficult challenge to help her get on the right track. The hardest thing is trying to not let her be so Bad. But that is another story.
​

​
​
This thread is about the 'Scout'.....................







I'm a taurus. We don't like change. 'Waistland'; the Middle east is a wast land. Specially the enemy's







land that surrounds the 'Holy Land'..... Either way it's great to be running my rig and back here with all of you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simford* 
also need a black power supply.. this cheap raidmax isn't really cutting it

















Simford, Hang on to the PSU, you never know when you need it. It's a 500watter. There's all kinds of reasons to keep it.......









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngryFuture* 
Just put a system together in one of these cases for a family member today. I think Ill be getting one myself.









'AngryFuture'. First off: Welcome brother. Second: Get some pics up of the rig you put together. We'd like to see it bud; well, I would!!! Third: When you do get your system together, sign into the LOG





















"CMSSC"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Is anyone here playing Black OPS? I'm loving it.

A few pg's back I wrote that I was sunk into 'MOH' but I didn't mention that
'Black Ops' was the other one.. LOL,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I play on Steam. My Steam name is KillaG747. Send me a friend request and I'll lead you to my clan server. It's tough to get in sometimes, but we play clean and don't tolerate cursing and insulting. The admins are tough but fair and all around good people.

Rockr69, Friend me up on 'Steam': And what do you think my name is???








"Rogue1266"





















As well as you 'GoodInk', friend me on Steam and us







3; if being on the same team, we can cut-down some monkeys








Well, as for business on 'CMSSC'. Anyone with questions about Rig's, Modding, Hardware, Ect... BriSleep, Kev-b, Enigma8750, Rockr69 & PapaSmurf are your 'Top Guns' for your answers.. & if the Big 'Bill O.' stops in,







listen to what the man has to say. I think he knows what he's talking about. If you see his work







, then you'll agree. 'Professionalism' at it's finest. Have a Great week-end all!!!!




























​


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 









Congrats.( 'Mozel Tov' ) on the New, sexy Hardware you got there!!!








She is a Beauty. I was reading the spec's on her. Very nice....








Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ Rogue: Hey, I meant to say the other day that Mindy did the same sort of thing. I had a lot of trouble with my first Scout build (turned out to be the Mobo's fault, too hot for the case). So I was sitting there steaming about it, on hold to the builders while they came up with an option & she said..... If you get a different case I want that one!!

I never would have thought that doll faces like your DW and mine would want the Big Burly but why not, they fell for us two carpenter type wood working guys!!







After all we have *Izzy* & *Aura Nova* & the first lady was Jeniffer, even though she didn't stay. Mindy only made one post here but she knows what's going on & she loves her $2400- custom setup! Now, to find time for *Project Dragon*!! Shhhhhh.









I heard that. Yeah Bri, as soon as I get my house work done here. I'm building Miriam a nice Rig or just give her mine. ( LOL, another one; 'She likes the 'Lights'!!! LOL) God, I love this woman!!! But I hear you brother;
"two carpenter type wood working guys"!!!! Enjoy the New Toy!


----------



## virus86

Lots of tangents on this thread now.

I use Facebook and Twitter, but I never play with any of the apps. I protect my computer with MSE and Spybot. I use Firefox with Adblock Plus. The only virus Ive got was transferred between my cousin's laptop via my flash drive, but MSE detected it. Good thing I backed up my flash drive before this happened. Other than that nothing going on that I know of.

I finally got a response on how much my McMaster-Carr order costs. Even though it costs $0.60/feet for the Neoprene rubber edging...shipping 3 feet costs $4.39! It shipped from Atlanta and I live 6 hrs away! I should have ordered from SVC and save $0.41. On the up side, McMaster-Carr has EVERYTHING tool/hardware related and UPS Ground is a lot cheaper than SVC.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Mongol

LOL!

yo dawg I heard you like scouts, so we put a ranger in yo force recon so you can...

ok, no more Xzibit A.


----------



## Enigma8750

lol everyone has there own character.. I wouldn't want to stop yours. Be you.


----------



## kev_b

Iâ€™ve looked all over this thread to see if anyone has done a bottom fan mod moving the fan up in the case too center the fan on the outside grill mesh (found none). I know after cutting a 120mm hole and a 140mm hole the fan always sat at the very bottom of the case and never looked right from the outside, Iâ€™m no sheet metel worker but Iâ€™m going to see what I can do, this should be fun!


----------



## Mongol

LOL..General E, Xzibit isn't my character...if anything it'd be John Cleese or Terry jones.










...and the my liege, is how we know the Earth to be banana shaped.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg&NR=1


----------



## virus86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ryPUJyQf6g





How dare you not post this part!


----------



## DireLeon2010

LOL! NO SINGING! Wait....that's the next part









When I was a kid that part had me and my friends rotfl!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok. Sorry Rom, I'm totally fried tonight.







I had to do grocery & supply shopping that has been neglected for over a month. Also some medical things have come up that has my family a little concerned so I had to handle all that. Came home in major pain & now the meds have everything numbed. I will look at this again tomorrow when I'm fresh.

Totally off the top of my head I'd have to agree it sounds more like mobo. You don't happen to have a friend that can swap with you for an hour or so, do you??







Do you have a shot of that screen on your system, the one I posted? Or a Cpu-z with the same info?? Plus the exact model number of your ram, both the OCZ and Corsair?

I just tried lowering my QPI and DIMM voltage, which makes no sense to me, but now it has been working for 15 hours. I've done IBT, Linx, and HyperPi tests and they're passing with flying colors. Oddly, I had to set my QPI voltage to 1.12 V and my DIMM voltage to 1.5 V. The memory is currently running at 1440 MHz, but is rated for 1600 MHz. Its very surprising that its working but I'm happy. I'll let you know how long term tests go.


----------



## virus86

What are everyone's flow direction of the fans?

Front - Intake
Side - Intake
Back - Exhaust
Top - Exhaust

Should I install a filter for my side fans?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Front - Intake
Back - Exhaust
Top - Exhaust

Side - None over Tower style CPU Heatsinks (tends to provide better overall temps that way). Intake if directly over a CPU heatsink like the ThermalRight SI-128 that blows down onto the motherboard. May or may not help cool graphics cards, but I've normally found them to cause temps to rise or not change at all due to the disruption of the front to back airflow patterns. The only way to know for sure is to try it with your specific configuration to see what works best for you.

And yes, put a filter on ANY intake fan.


----------



## Bradey

^ i have a intake on the bottom side , it helps cool the gpu

brad


----------



## virus86

My top side fan blows air right onto the CPU cooler and the bottom side fan blows air onto my GPU, so Id like to keep it thusly.

Now what type of filter? Mesh or Foam?


----------



## Mongol

LOL...seems I missed some epic Monty.









And for those who have seen the 'girlfriend smashes xbox' vid, here's the counter:


----------



## kev_b

I got the front fan sitting where I want it, dead center on that bulls eye grill of the front cover, another plus for this mod is no more unsightly holes in the front of the case where switches would mount on another model case.
Later I will have the case sand blasted and powder coated, but right now I think this is enough modding until next year.


----------



## Striker36

i bet that will look REALLY good lit up kev

and i have my 2 fans on the front in taking through my rad and the two on the top and back blowing out. and then when i get the new side on (when i make it) i will have 2 fans blowing in the video cards (and only the video cards..... let me know how you think i will do it







)


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
do you have your 870 overclocked?
if so whats your bios setting for it? curious

No over clock yet sorry. Someday...


----------



## hubwub

What's up? Longtime, no see. I've been lurking around. LOL!

I was thinking that sometime in the near future I would like to change the paint job on my case to say orange. However, I've been looking at the Rust-Oleum site to see which one I should get and I'm rather lost. There is one guide I was looking at for insight and it said that the type of paint that you get doesn't really matter it's all about the prep work. However, the guide doesn't have any images and I think it used to have images. Does anybody have any better guides about doing paint jobs?

Link to the guide: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ng-mirror.html

Also, I was wondering how is everybody partitioning their drives. I need some ideas. You can view my thread over at the HDD section of OCN.


----------



## cnclv

can you close side panel, and can you upload a picture with sidepanel? because i'm thinking to buy frio


----------



## cnclv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carniflex*











Thermaltake Frio cooler seems to fit in there, although the fit is relatively tight. Upper side fan mount will be blocked (unless you mount the fan outside ofc







)

It was possible to mount the cooler without removing the motherboard, but it was a bit tricky (it's about 1 kg cooler). On motherboard in my sig ram slot closest to the CPU is covered by the pushing fan on the cooler. As I have ram without heatsinks then this is not a problem for me as there is about 1 cm from top of the ram to the bottom of the fan, so mine fits fine, but rams with high heatsinks would not fin.


*Can you close side panel?, and can you upload a picture with sidepanel please? because i'm thinking to buy frio*


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


What's up? Longtime, no see. I've been lurking around. LOL!

I was thinking that sometime in the near future I would like to change the paint job on my case to say orange. However, I've been looking at the Rust-Oleum site to see which one I should get and I'm rather lost. There is one guide I was looking at for insight and it said that the type of paint that you get doesn't really matter it's all about the prep work. However, the guide doesn't have any images and I think it used to have images. Does anybody have any better guides about doing paint jobs?

Link to the guide: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ng-mirror.html

Also, I was wondering how is everybody partitioning their drives. I need some ideas. You can view my thread over at the HDD section of OCN.


Dunno about the painting, I was just gonna get some artwork done by a professional on mine, but as for your HDD's, the Caviar Black is faster than the Seagate regarding read/write speed, why don't you make that the main drive and short stroke the Windows partition to whatever you _realistically_ require plus leeway. (I.E. Programs and games come to say 150GB includung all future saves and the likes allow 20-30GB overflow and the percentage to stay within the green on HDD space taken, I like to up the max Virtual Memory to 7GB too, make the primary partition 200GB)
This way your Read/Write speeds will be faster, game and program loading will be quicker as will your boot times.

Pop Ubuntu in a secondary partition, again allow a realistic size, then use the unallocated space for Photo/Video/Music Storage.

Pop your restore image in the 500GB Seagate (or pick up an F3 for cheap and put it on there aswell as archive stuff for safekeeping), aswell as any P2P or Torrenting and downloads, as they put strain on your HDD and will cause it to die quicker from what I've heard.

When I get another 1TB Samsung F3 (7200, not the Eco), I'll be doing this same thing, and using my current main 750GB as the one for Downloads and Torrents, it's only just over 2 years old, but isn't too healthy in SMART anymore, due to the Anime' and programs I've downloaded via Torrent over the years.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
What's up? Longtime, no see. I've been lurking around. LOL!

I was thinking that sometime in the near future I would like to change the paint job on my case to say orange. However, I've been looking at the Rust-Oleum site to see which one I should get and I'm rather lost. There is one guide I was looking at for insight and it said that the type of paint that you get doesn't really matter it's all about the prep work. However, the guide doesn't have any images and I think it used to have images. Does anybody have any better guides about doing paint jobs?

Link to the guide: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ng-mirror.html

Also, I was wondering how is everybody partitioning their drives. I need some ideas. You can view my thread over at the HDD section of OCN.

The type of paint does matter, but not as much as the prep work as long as you use good quality paint like Krylon that is designed for metal (and their Fusion for the plastic parts). I wouldn't use Rust-O-Leum personally as I haven't had as good of luck with it. I prefer Krylon, or even better Dupli-Color Auto Paint. But no matter what paint you use, if you don't clean, sand, etc. the panels first you are just wasting your time.

If you have to use paint designed for metal on the plastic parts be sure to use a Adhesion Promoter designed for plastic to make sure it bonds properly.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Hubwub.*.
Lightly sand over your paintable surface with 600 grit sand paper. Wet sand if possible. Do all of the case you plan to paint and then clean all the parts with water shower. clean all your surfaces and then let dry for Dry each piece with centrifugal force and Hair drier.

I like using self Etching Primer from advance Auto. It gives it a kacki green color.

Then Spray with Hemi orange from Advance auto or O'Riely Auto parts. 3 Coats.

one Light and 2 thick 20 mins. Apart. and then put in a dust free atmosphere for about 48 hours before messing with it.

Let it cure. (Dry and chemically bond.)

Then spray is with a satin or a flat clear coat. let dry for another 24 hours in a dry environment.

Note.... Never spray paint if it is wet out side. always spray in dry area.

*NOTE.* The Storm Scout is a military type case so it is better to do multcolors with the case. or Flat Black or Flat Battleship Grey is good but bright colors on this case can be a fatal look if not approached correctly.. Try to put some masking tape cut into geometrically diverse patterns at 45 degree angles and then pull the tape on the first day after it is past the sticky dry state. And have orange and black. No matter how you do it, break it up in at least 2 colors.

Check out this for more ideas for painting.


----------



## virus86

Anyone know if this a good thermal gun to measure temps in a computer?

http://www.lowes.com/pd_190847-70-TL...Ntt%3Dthermal#


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *virus86* 
Anyone know if this a good thermal gun to measure temps in a computer?

http://www.lowes.com/pd_190847-70-TL...Ntt%3Dthermal#

I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Virus.. I will have to disagree with Mr. Pappa. I like them.. I have one that is smaller than that one and it's great. I love mine. The Auto Mechanics use them now and they are great for finding drafts in your house on cold winters days.. Yes.. I like it but I would say for that price. Buy it.


----------



## virus86

I think Ill buy it. Ill test it out vs sensors on my mobo. If the gun is way off, I can always return it. Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

The one that my son-in-law has wasn't accurate enough for computer use. It was fine for finding cold spots in a house/apartment like it is designed for, but I didn't find it useful for computer use. I have used some higher quality ones designed for automotive repair and scientific work that worked well with computers, but they cost at least double what that one does.


----------



## virus86

What would you recommend?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

anyone with a 570 yet ??


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *virus86* 
What would you recommend?

You want an actual infrared thermometer, not a leak detector. Try to find something with an accuracy rating within 1%. The problem with the leak detectors like that Black and Decker is that they are only accurate to within 10 to 20%. Don't bother looking at a home repair center as it is doubtful they won't carry anything accurate enough for what you need. You need to look at an automotive supply store to get something that accurate, and Harbor Freight doesn't have anything worthwhile in this category.

 Fluke 62

 Raytek MT6


----------



## H969

Router Help!!
I am trying to install a new router and just can not connect to the internet.
Asus RT-N16 router.
Shows all connections for my Lan and Wan, but will not connect to Internet!
I have tried- ipconfig/ release and ipconfig/ renew
I have tried- Netsh winsock reset
I have tried-win7 repair and it say's (diagnostics service not started), so I went into services and a couple of them were on manual start and I set them to automatic and I still get (diagnostics service not started)
What am I missing?
It goes to the Internet, finds site and waiting for site and stops.
Any ideas?


----------



## virus86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Router Help!!
I am trying to install a new router and just can not connect to the internet.
Asus RT-N16 router.
Shows all connections for my Lan and Wan, but will not connect to Internet!
I have tried- ipconfig/ release and ipconfig/ renew
I have tried- Netsh winsock reset
I have tried-win7 repair and it say's (diagnostics service not started), so I went into services and a couple of them were on manual start and I set them to automatic and I still get (diagnostics service not started)
What am I missing?
It goes to the Internet, finds site and waiting for site and stops.
Any ideas?

Upgrade/downgrade router firmware?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Router Help!!
I am trying to install a new router and just can not connect to the internet.
Asus RT-N16 router.
Shows all connections for my Lan and Wan, but will not connect to Internet!
I have tried- ipconfig/ release and ipconfig/ renew
I have tried- Netsh winsock reset
I have tried-win7 repair and it say's (diagnostics service not started), so I went into services and a couple of them were on manual start and I set them to automatic and I still get (diagnostics service not started)
What am I missing?
It goes to the Internet, finds site and waiting for site and stops.
Any ideas?

Has a reset worked?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Linkin93

You can do much better cable management than that.

Please explain, I'm no expert


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *virus86* 
What are everyone's flow direction of the fans?

Front - Intake
Side - Intake
Back - Exhaust
Top - Exhaust

Should I install a filter for my side fans?

*Front bottom*- 140mm intake *Top*: 120mm intake & a lot of Pizazz!









*Side, top & bottom*: Low power intakes. Some cheap fans that only cost $9- for two. I was going to give her two of my Zalmans when I overclocked it but she never lets it go long enough, I got it up to 3.0 one day.







She got nervous & made me stop!
















*Back*: Exhaust, 120mm pull through her H50.

*Top:* 120mm W/ 140 adapters Noctua, exhausting upwards, the draft is around 2ft.

*Filters*: Naw, they just clog up too much, esp when we were near the river. Not so much here, we have an office air filter, HEPA with UV light. Air can dust the vents once a month, vacuum the room every two weeks & take the panels off to clean the fans every 3 months or 3000miles. Your mileage may vary.









We started the office arrangement today. Well, last week cause Mindy took my towers for the living room & I got a bookshelf & a set of drawers.







Today, we moved her stuff around & started cleaning up. It's one of those things, all this will change after we get our taxes cause she's getting an L desk but she couldn't work in the space the other way and our chair backs were bumping.

Here's the Scout:








She's facing the window, the printer is on the filing cabinet in front of the desk and the office shelves will be behind her.

Here's my stash ready for cable management:









Here's one of Brutus basking on the rock retaining wall:









*@ HubWub*: Use Enigmas guide for painting, it's always in my sig, it's the best.
What that other guide suggests is wayyyyy overkill for painting a case, that's more for restoring a car! Sandpaper: 320, 400, 600, 1200, 2400, he's describing lapping a surface, not prepping a case. Wax & grease remover... HA!!







When you see oil spill cleanups, look at what they're using >>*Dawn*<< it's the best grease remover you can buy, if there's a wax buildup on your case.... You're going to sand it, why buy wax remover?? As far as $120- worth of equipment to paint an $85- case! C'mon man!! I re-finish antiques & re-build, re-face cabinets, I don't have $120- worth of supplies in an entire cabinet re-facing job, why would I have that for a case??
Sandpaper, 600 grit wet/dry, $4- at Home Depot, Dawn dishwashing soap, $3- for a small bottle, even if you buy TSP (Tri Sodium Phosphate), the ultimate paint cleaner $5- at my Home Depot, which is known to have higher prices. Now here's the important part. Meguires, clear coat paste wax or even the kind in the spray $12- then use the rest on your car. Microfiber for cleaning & waxing?? Why? Use a clean, soft t-shirt, 100% cotton, can't get better than that. Primer, get the best you can afford, not the best the guy at the store says, the best someone you know uses, then clean, sand, clean, primer, clean, sand (light, just a scratch), clean, paint, apply top coat, apply wax, finish.
Oh!!







Tape & paper, use a lot of tape & paper, you can always re-paint but you can never get that paint off the side of your car!









*@ Virus*: Ok, I have this thermal gun:
 Amazon.com: Neiko Non-Contact Infrared Thermometer with Laser Aim: Home Improvement
Fantastic gadget, I think every home owner should have one. Feel a draft, shine it around & if you know what you're doing you'll find the cause of the draft or cold spot or hot spot. Read the details though, 8 inches away from the target the spot you're testing is a 1 inch circle, also says +or- 4 degrees. Know what? You can pay $200- for one of these and still get the same results.








These are not designed for the kind of testing we do on computers. You can't get a focus that fine. On mine there's a switch that turns off the laser, you still get a reading, the laser is just to show you what you're pointing at. If I get 2ft away, the circle goes to 3"! That is not accurate, they are infrared themometers, not laser temp testers. You need a contact tester or a highly focused beam, your system is going to cost less than that!








Save your money or buy a good fan, much more return than one of these, unless you're going into home inspection or buying your own house. You can never get closer to your hot items than the built in sensors, so why try?









*@ Shiggins*: Wha's up dude?? Hows tricks? I see you down there!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Router Help!!
I am trying to install a new router and just can not connect to the internet.
Asus RT-N16 router.
Shows all connections for my Lan and Wan, but will not connect to Internet!
I have tried- ipconfig/ release and ipconfig/ renew
I have tried- Netsh winsock reset
I have tried-win7 repair and it say's (diagnostics service not started), so I went into services and a couple of them were on manual start and I set them to automatic and I still get (diagnostics service not started)
What am I missing?
It goes to the Internet, finds site and waiting for site and stops.
Any ideas?

Dang! Almost forgot this, sorry dude!








Gigabit router, wireless N, with g,b, 300mbps. That right? First, you installed a new router.
Did you uninstall the drivers & software of the old router?
Did you look at how your old router was configured to talk to the internet? Did you run the setup for the Wep, Wpa, Wpa 2 encription?
Did you open Firefox & open your routers setup page? You know, like 192.168.1.1??
Download Master technology.... Is that software or hardware? Mine is this little program: http://www.internetdownloadmanager.com/ Between it & my 22Mbs connection I can download a movie in 30 minutes. If yours is software based, you may have to open a hole for it in your firewall.
You don't say who your ISP is, that makes a difference sometimes, do you dial to get a signal or is it always on? Does it have a standby button? That's both your router & your ISP connection device.
Have you tried a different DNS provider, like Google?
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/

How about: *Run / Cmd / ipconfig/all c:\\ipreport.txt*
Do that then go to your root directory & post it here or PM it to me.








Also go into..... Oh man, brain just quit, somewhere there's the details on your connection, like IPv4 & IPv6, under IPv6 you need to look at the Toredo Tunneling Adapter, if there's a yellow exclamtion by it, delete that adapter.
Gotta go, I'll check on you tomorrow.


----------



## BdBanshee

The Egg is having a promo today, orders over $500 will get a $100 gift card! Minimum order $200-$299 gets $25 card, $300-$499 gets $50 card, $500 and above $100 card until midnight PST.

Just pulled the trigger on a i7 upgrade for Xmas!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


The Egg is having a promo today, orders over $500 will get a $100 gift card! Minimum order $200-$299 gets $25 card, $300-$499 gets $50 card, $500 and above $100 card until midnight PST.

Just pulled the trigger on a i7 upgrade for Xmas!!


Dang, I just ordered a D-SLR less than a week ago!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Please explain, I'm no expert










Just take a look at people's pics on here.
Hid as many wires as possilbe behind the motherboard.
And make all wires visible as short as they can be.
Lots of zip ties.

that will make it look it's best.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Is anyone here playing Black OPS? I'm loving it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You want an actual infrared thermometer, not a leak detector. Try to find something with an accuracy rating within 1%. The problem with the leak detectors like that Black and Decker is that they are only accurate to within 10 to 20%. Don't bother looking at a home repair center as it is doubtful they won't carry anything accurate enough for what you need. You need to look at an automotive supply store to get something that accurate, and Harbor Freight doesn't have anything worthwhile in this category.

Fluke 62

Raytek MT6


I definitly like papa's Style Now.. Good ideas. Good Comment Rep.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11629761*
> Dang! Almost forgot this, sorry dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabit router, wireless N, with g,b, 300mbps. That right? First, you installed a new router.
> Did you uninstall the drivers & software of the old router?
> Did you look at how your old router was configured to talk to the internet? Did you run the setup for the Wep, Wpa, Wpa 2 encription?
> Did you open Firefox & open your routers setup page? You know, like 192.168.1.1??
> Download Master technology.... Is that software or hardware? Mine is this little program: http://www.internetdownloadmanager.com/ Between it & my 22Mbs connection I can download a movie in 30 minutes. If yours is software based, you may have to open a hole for it in your firewall.
> You don't say who your ISP is, that makes a difference sometimes, do you dial to get a signal or is it always on? Does it have a standby button? That's both your router & your ISP connection device.
> Have you tried a different DNS provider, like Google?
> http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/
> 
> How about: *Run / Cmd / ipconfig/all c:\ipreport.txt*
> Do that then go to your root directory & post it here or PM it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also go into..... Oh man, brain just quit, somewhere there's the details on your connection, like IPv4 & IPv6, under IPv6 you need to look at the Toredo Tunneling Adapter, if there's a yellow exclamtion by it, delete that adapter.
> Gotta go, I'll check on you tomorrow.


Thanks BriSleep,
Did I uninstall old software, der, nope
Old router died, could not see how was configed.
Wep, wpa, not using as a wireless, this is a 5 port router with wireless.
Yes I was using the set up page to config, my Wan, the lan was fine, just would not connect to the Wan
I flashed to the newest firmware, still no Wan

After 28 hours, I got a reply, from a dude named Dirtyworks, here is the info he gave me; *Asus*' *firmware has been absolutely terrible for stability*. *I'm using Oleg's firmware on my RT*-*N16 and haven't had a single problem*. *I'm on 1.9.2.7-rtn-r2164 right now*. Website: http://wl500g.info/ Downloads: ftp://core.dumped.ru/rt-n/ *.*
*So I flashed to the above 3rd party software,and everything is Great!!*
*The Wan connected with the same settings that I was trying to get the Asus frimware to do.*
*Thanks for the help!!! +rep*


----------



## linkin93

*Got my XFX GTX 460 1GB*



















having the pci-e cables on the end of the card really helps with cable management and aesthetics.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Thanks BriSleep,
Did I uninstall old software, der, nope








Old router died, could not see how was configed.
Wep, wpa, not using as a wireless, this is a 5 port router with wireless.
Yes I was using the set up page to config, my Wan, the lan was fine, just would not connect to the Wan








I flashed to the newest firmware, still no Wan









After 28 hours, I got a reply, from a dude named Dirtyworks, here is the info he gave me; *Asus*' *firmware has been absolutely terrible for stability*. *I'm using Oleg's firmware on my RT*-*N16 and haven't had a single problem*. *I'm on 1.9.2.7-rtn-r2164 right now*. Website: http://wl500g.info/ Downloads: ftp://core.dumped.ru/rt-n/ *.*
*So I flashed to the above 3rd party software,and everything is Great!!*
*The Wan connected with the same settings that I was trying to get the Asus frimware to do.*
*Thanks for the help!!! +rep*


Thanks to you for finding the answer!! This is why we're club members cause no one person can know it all!









I'm very glad you got it going, believe me, I know how frustrating these things can be. Our Linksys flying saucer router didn't survive our move & we had to buy a cheapy to replace it, now I can't get the printer to work if it's not on USB and can't use our laptop if it's not hardwired.







Just waiting for our taxes so I can get a good wireless N!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11641196*
> Thanks to you for finding the answer!! This is why we're club members cause no one person can know it all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very glad you got it going, believe me, I know how frustrating these things can be. Our Linksys flying saucer router didn't survive our move & we had to buy a cheapy to replace it, now I can't get the printer to work if it's not on USB and can't use our laptop if it's not hardwired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for our taxes so I can get a good wireless N!


Sheesh, sorry to hear about YOUR router mishap.
I had the D-Link Gamer Lounge, for like 6 years and it died.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127060&cm_re=d-link_gaming_router-_-33-127-060-_-Product

I found out that this new Asus RT-N16 was one of the top of the line routers, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320038&cm_re=asus_rt-n16-_-33-320-038-_-Product
and was a little less money.
Well while I was doing my research I had it in my cart all day, and when I looked they dropped the price to $70 shipped!! $25 savings!!
But I was having secound thoughs when I could not get it to work on the Wan.
And it did not help with the wife saying, you should have just bought the same one that you knew worked!! lol.
So anyhow thanks for the help, and good luck with your router adventures, if you need any help feel free to private message me at any time.


----------



## Simford

fixed it up a bit, did a mediocre cover for that raidmax, looks better than before atleast


















also tucked the 4pin cpu cable under the video card, still waiting on an extension for it though


















doesn't look too bad on the otherside, can close it without "too much" force










my cat also wants to be a scout


----------



## Jamyy10

Hello all. 1600 pages! I am new here but i have been flicking through some of the pages of this thread. This is a brilliant club, and in a few weeks i hope to join.

I will be upgrading some of my components.

I have a couple of questions to ask. I will be getting this case for a Christmas pressie, so i am buying things in so everything is ready to go into it. And i have come across some cold cathodes:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330500994861&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Will i be able to wire these up to the led switch on the front panel and if so how would i do this?
And also do performance pc's ship to england?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Jamyy10
> Will i be able to wire these up to the led switch on the front panel and if so how would i do this?


1600!!!

There's a schematic for wiring LED fans up to the top button somewheres around here. I'm sure somebody will help you out. Welcome fellow Scout:thumb:


----------



## Stratacoustix

Hello everyone! Just thought I'd stop by and thank you all for this great thread, I've gained alot of information and ideas from the Scout Club. I also have a CM Scout case and absolutely love it. I'm primarily a gamer so having something that looks nice, is portable, and still has room for the components I need is priceless.

I've been working a bit here and there with my Scout case and thought I'd take some time to share it with you all. It's nothing outstanding or new, but I still take pride in what little work I've done.

Once again thank you all for creating this group of people and information!



















[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSwW9sSlrt4[/ame]


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simford;11641329*
> doesn't look too bad on the otherside, can close it without "too much" force


Mate I had to get my girlfriend to help me close that side panel, and I'm a []strong[/i] bloke.









I ran them the best I could, but the array of molex adapters I had to use due to a crappy PSU, it's a right old mess in there.

When I eventually get my new PSU, I'll take a picture as soon as I take the side panel off and you can all cry.
I wanted to take the power outta one of my HDD's to put less strain on the failing PSU, but I dare not, those wires'll bust out like an afro under a beanie hat.
It was like packing the missus' bloody holiday suitcase man.









I dunno if I'm more excited on getting the new PSU or posting the new addition for "How _NOT_ to wire your Scout" for the front page.


----------



## forty2skates

This is my recently assembled sig rig. Loving the case, keeps things nice and cool plus nice portability for when I need to take it to the remote office.


----------



## virus86

Anyone know a good dust filter (mesh/foam) for the side fans?


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Bad news scout owners, the 6950 & 6970 are longer than the 6870 which we know to only just fit in our scouts.










And with the price of the 6950 being £250+ here and me needing a dremel which is another £60 then it ends up being more than I want to spend on a graphics card setup









So I think i'll have to get a 6870, I only game at 1360x768 anyway due to how far away I sit from the tv I run my scout through (things are too small otherwise, can't read tooltips for example







) so the 6870 should be fine right?
How much of a performance boost will I see over my current crossfire 4850's?

I may get a second 6870 at some point, maybe.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

All I want to know if is that the GTX570 fits in the scout

that will be my next card


----------



## Mongol

Not thrilled with 'suggested' specs of the 6970...said to be between 480 and 580 performance wise? If that's true, well I suppose I'll be waiting on 6990/GTX 595.

Or was it 5% slower than 580.

Errrm...bah.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11646607*
> Bad news scout owners, the 6950 & 6970 are longer than the 6870 which we know to only just fit in our scouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the price of the 6950 being £250+ here and me needing a dremel which is another £60 then it ends up being more than I want to spend on a graphics card setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think i'll have to get a 6870, I only game at 1360x768 anyway due to how far away I sit from the tv I run my scout through (things are too small otherwise, can't read tooltips for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so the 6870 should be fine right?
> How much of a performance boost will I see over my current crossfire 4850's do you guys think I will get?
> 
> I may get a second 6870 at some point, maybe.


With the 6870's basically being rebranded 5870's I think you'll get a performance boost without the extra heat buildup of running two cards and at the price point of the 6870's getting another card in the future will push your performance past the level of having to worry about GPU performance for quite along time. All together it sounds like you have sound strategy for your upgrade path and by selling your 4850's after your 6870 purchase you can recoup some of your money. As for your resolution, you can set the native resolution for your tv and in Windows, under appearance and personalization; display, you can set your on screen size to a larger size so you can both read what is on screen and run your tv's native resolution.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11647053*
> Not thrilled with 'suggested' specs of the 6970...said to be between 480 and 580 performance wise? If that's true, well I suppose I'll be waiting on 6990/GTX 595.
> 
> Or was it 5% slower than 580.
> 
> Errrm...bah.


Comparing both against price the AMD cards still kick nVidia butt for price vs performance. Win, Win. And really is anyone but the most hardcore geeks, going to notice a 5% difference anyway?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11647200*
> Comparing both against price the AMD cards still kick nVidia butt for price vs performance. Win, Win. And really is anyone but the most hardcore geeks, going to notice a 5% difference anyway?


hardcore geeks, just run 3 or 4


----------



## Mongol

If I wasn't a hardcore geek, would I have even considered two 580's with (my balls ain't brassy enough yet) a 460 for dedicated physx?









LOL. uberdork.jpg


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Virus86
> Anyone know a good dust filter (mesh/foam) for the side fans?


I was looking at these last night. I hate the idea of @#$% around with the side window tho. Just know I'll @#$% it up

http://www.mountainmods.com/fans-related-fan-filters-c-36_41.html?osCsid=al776svn7esdttc7skig28bg24

Don't know where to get the foam filters but these grills look sweet

http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html

I hate that the crosshair aluminum ones are so pricey

Interesting. Too bad they're sold out.

http://www.mnpctech.com/Steampunk_BlackIce_Feser_Swiftech_Radiator_Grills.html


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Now to decide which 6870 to get, im thinking maybe the MSI Twin Frozr thats just been released. What was the size limit for graphics cards in the scout? was it 10.5 inches?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11647403*
> If I wasn't a hardcore geek, would I have even considered two 580's with (my balls ain't brassy enough yet) a 460 for dedicated physx?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. uberdork.jpg


Hey Loid!!
Have you gone over to the Nvidia thread & read the thing on Physx? A 460 is way overkill for physx, esp when less than 10% of the games use it.







I think a 260 is what they say to use with the Fermi cards. Well, actually, if you have two of the upper level cards they will burn enough juice on thier own to do physx and all the other calculations, you don't need a dedicated card.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11648909*
> Hey Loid!!
> Have you gone over to the Nvidia thread & read the thing on Physx? A 460 is way overkill for physx, esp when less than 10% of the games use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a 260 is what they say to use with the Fermi cards. Well, actually, if you have two of the upper level cards they will burn enough juice on thier own to do physx and all the other calculations, you don't need a dedicated card.


LOL...heya Bri, I know...that's just me being a weisenheimer.

Did you see the guy on the forums that wanted to use a GTX 295 for dedicated physx? ROFL.

Unless they start physx-ing every game that releases, I woudn't even consider it...but it's there if I ever feel like gpu whoring.


----------



## BriSleep

HA!!
There was a muppet that used to say.....Fer sure!!
Way too much juice in a 295 to be waisting it on physx! Even my 2 480's are whoppers I wouldn't know what to do with 580's. Or 2 5970's, I guess it's just good to know there's no games yet that make them sweat.


----------



## Mongol

well, I'll let you know what happens Sat.

New desk + 3 monitors = Metro 2033 @ 5760x1080 2aa + AAA = from what I've heard, 580's on Richard Simmons' sweatin' to the oldies.

Another thing, I've heard 9800GTs hurt performance as dedicated physx with 480s/580s and anything lower than a GTS 250 is not ideal.


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11648329*
> I was looking at these last night. I hate the idea of @#$% around with the side window tho. Just know I'll @#$% it up
> 
> http://www.mountainmods.com/fans-related-fan-filters-c-36_41.html?osCsid=al776svn7esdttc7skig28bg24
> 
> Don't know where to get the foam filters but these grills look sweet
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html
> 
> I hate that the crosshair aluminum ones are so pricey
> 
> Interesting. Too bad they're sold out.
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/Steampunk_BlackIce_Feser_Swiftech_Radiator_Grills.html


I was looking to get these

http://cgi.ebay.com/COMPUTER-FAN-FILTER-BLACK-ANODIZED-ALUMINUM-120mm-/260648620745?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cafde52c9

Problem is, where would they go? Outside or inside the side window. It would be mounted: filter->window->fan->grill or window->filter->fan->grill. I worried that the filter wont be flush with the window or it would interfere with the blades.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



i was looking to get these

http://cgi.ebay.com/computer-fan-fil...item3cafde52c9

problem is, where would they go? Outside or inside the side window. It would be mounted: Filter->window->fan->grill or window->filter->fan->grill. I worried that the filter wont be flush with the window or it would interfere with the blades.


Nice! Maybe on the inside? The fins on the plastic sticks out a bit. Wouldn't be flat. Might need longer screws though.

I wonder if they'd help with the noise


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Nice! Maybe on the inside? The fins on the plastic sticks out a bit. Wouldn't be flat. Might need longer screws though.

I wonder if they'd help with the noise










It seems that they have countersunk mounting holes for a flush look. If they get in the way, I can sand them down..but the hole will get bigger. Can you get longer fan screws with a larger head at lowes/home depot?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



It seems that they have countersunk mounting holes for a flush look. If they get in the way, I can sand them down..but the hole will get bigger. Can you get longer fan screws with a larger head at lowes/home depot?


Can't see why not. Got around a fan mounting problem that way with the old CodeGen case. Got some really long ones and had a friend cut them down to size. Home Despot or the local hardware store FTW


----------



## tianh

Can anyone please tell me if the new 6970s from ATI will fit inside the scout? It measures approximately 10.75 with connectors on the side. I plan to not use any case modification, just pop it in.

This is one of the reasons I hate the scout, the graphics card clearance is so small!

Thanks,
Fellow Scout Member


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;11654661*
> Can anyone please tell me if the new 6970s from ATI will fit inside the scout? It measures approximately 10.75 with connectors on the side. I plan to not use any case modification, just pop it in.
> 
> This is one of the reasons I hate the scout, the graphics card clearance is so small!
> 
> Thanks,
> Fellow Scout Member


Short answer is no.
Both the 6950 and 6970 are longer than the 6870 which only just fits in. You will need to either cut out the HDD cage or have a top slot pcie motherboard so the card sticks into the 5.25 bays.

I believe the maximum amount of space is 10.5 inches although im sure someone will correct me


----------



## Mongol

I can't believe the 6970 is longer than the 580...guess that's the price paid for that extra 1GB VRAM. (over the 5870, or 464MB over the 580)

Anyone see that new GTS 450 (Colorful iGame GTS 450) single slot!
Fastest single slot card ever apparently...and looks sexy.

Funny name. Source.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

with the reviews out

Im getting a 570









BUT I WANT TO KNOW IF IT FITS IN THE SCOUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

D:


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Should be ordering my 6870 when I get home from work. Getting the standard msi one as the twin frozr is £40 more and I dont plan on overclocking the gpu anyway.

£188.80 on scan isnt bad for a 6870


----------



## Mongol

570 is the same length as a 580. (10.5")

the 6970 is nearly 11" long.
(if I'm not mistaken, the 5870 is 10.5" long)

I managed to squeeze in (and out...lol) a GTX 580 with 1-2mm of clearance from the cage.

Any 5870 owners (*cough*rockr*cough) want to chime in here?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11657400*
> 570 is the same length as a 580. (10.5")
> 
> the 6970 is nearly 11" long.
> (if I'm not mistaken, the 5870 is 10.5" long)
> 
> I managed to squeeze in (and out...lol) a GTX 580 with 1-2mm of clearance from the cage.
> 
> Any 5870 owners (*cough*rockr*cough) want to chime in here?


My WC'ed 5870 fits with the power connectors on the back of the card, but the connectors do intrude in to the bottom 5.25" bay.


----------



## Mongol

Thanks Ink


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11655265*
> Short answer is no.
> Both the 6950 and 6970 are longer than the 6870 which only just fits in. You will need to either cut out the HDD cage or have a top slot pcie motherboard so the card sticks into the 5.25 bays.
> 
> I believe the maximum amount of space is 10.5 inches although im sure someone will correct me


I can't understand what the vid card manufacturer's are thinking. Why would you make a card that you know won't fit into many of the most popular cases on the market? These cases have been around for quite a while so they know what will and won't fit. It makes absolutely no sense why anyone would make a product that such a large segment of their potential sales base can't use. And corporate big wigs wonder why their sales are declining.


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11658205*
> I can't understand what the vid card manufacturer's are thinking. Why would you make a card that you know won't fit into many of the most popular cases on the market? These cases have been around for quite a while so they know what will and won't fit. It makes absolutely no sense why anyone would make a product that such a large segment of their potential sales base can't use. And corporate big wigs wonder why their sales are declining.


I agree, most people aren't going to mod their case to stuff in a new GPU.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BdBanshee;11658237*
> I agree, most people aren't going to mod their case to stuff in a new GPU.


Thats the reason Im going with the 6870, i could modify my case but id need to spend another £60+ on a dremel to cut things out plus whatever I need to spend on 5.25 bay adapters.

In the end its not worth it so im going with a 6870 with the possibilty of crossfire later on.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********









Thanks Ink


Please keep in mind that I have a water block on mine, so if it had stock cooling I don't know for sure if it would fit.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11658205*
> I can't understand what the vid card manufacturer's are thinking. Why would you make a card that you know won't fit into many of the most popular cases on the market? These cases have been around for quite a while so they know what will and won't fit. It makes absolutely no sense why anyone would make a product that such a large segment of their potential sales base can't use. And corporate big wigs wonder why their sales are declining.


This is the reason cases like the Corsair 600T will become more mainstream, unless the vid card manufacturers start making the cards wider like the new nVidia cards. I've posed this query before, why don't they make the cards wider to take advantage of all the wasted space in the expansion slot area of the case. The only reasoning I can see making the cards longer is maybe they get more pcb's per sheet of material and it's some sort of money saving technique. Though I don't see how it could save all that much.

But just like politics, the high end gets all the attention while the middle guys get the shaft.


----------



## devilsx

Received sata power connectors from performance-pcs.com today. Just stripped off the stock heatshrink tubing from the cable for my OCZ PSU. I am attempting to shorten the distances between the connectors for cable management. Here's a pic taken from phone. Those who don't have this app and has an android phone. It's well worth it.









Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devilsx*


Received sata power connectors from performance-pcs.com today. Just stripped off the stock heatshrink tubing from the cable for my OCZ PSU. I am attempting to shorten the distances between the connectors for cable management. Here's a pic taken from phone. Those who don't have this app and has an android phone. It's well worth it.









Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


That's damn good thinkin'. I did the same thing, only I cut down my existing leads and scavenged connectors from my extra leads I wasn't using. I spaced them to my HDD cage so they line up perfectly with my hard drives and used heat shrink tubing between each connector.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Ordering my MSI 6870 now, will post pics when it arrives


----------



## tianh

Well I was so pissed off that I am limited by the graphics cards I could get with the case that I just went ahead and bought a NZXT Phantom.

My Scout will be for sale so PM me if you want a super cheap Scout to work on. Sorry guys, I love you all


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Seriously CM

we need a Storm Scout II

I dont want another case that is not named Scout


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11663921*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously CM
> 
> we need a Storm Scout II
> 
> I dont want another case that is not named Scout


Yep, and if they don't do it soon, I think a lot of us are going to jump ship and get a 600t.


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11657329*
> Should be ordering my 6870 when I get home from work. Getting the standard msi one as the twin frozr is £40 more and I dont plan on overclocking the gpu anyway.
> 
> £188.80 on scan isnt bad for a 6870


The Sapphire 6870 is £179 on Ebuyer


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6769/flc-kik-17/Kikboxes_120mm_Laser_Cut_Cross_Hairs_Grill_-_Silver.html?tl=g47c221s468










Whoa!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11664539*
> Yep, and if they don't do it soon, I think a lot of us are going to jump ship and get a 600t.


Well I'm a Scout lover all the way. Even if there is a revision unless it is competitive with the 600t I won't get it. For looks I love the Pure Black Cosmos, but after seeing the 600T and wanting to go W/C, the Corsair is holding all the cards. One thing is for sure, our beloved Scout is getting dated. I'll never leave my Scout family though, cuz you people rock!


----------



## GoodInk

Well I think the Sniper is more inline with the 600T, it is even more water cooling ready. It has a spot for up to a 140 rad in the bottom.


----------



## Mongol

I still love my Scout, but I was so annoyed at scraping a knuckle or cutting a finger when trying to squeeze components in that I bought an 800D.

Still...I'm hoping after I'm done butchering it, my Scout will be better than ever.


----------



## GoodInk

Well I got board last night so I cut up my dock so it would fit on top of the Scout. I just had to cut the corners on the back to make it fit.


----------



## Vindictive

Hey everyone, I have just ordered a storm scout along with a Gigabyte GTX 470 SoC and after looking around some more some reviews are saying that the card is 11" long.
I was wondering if anyone knew if the gtx 470 SoC will fit into the case or if I will have to Return it to Newegg?
thanks for the help. And the Storm Scout looks awesome, can't wait to receive it.
EDIT: its just barely longer than a gtx 480 from what I understand.


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11668410*
> Well I got board last night so I cut up my dock so it would fit on top of the Scout. I just had to cut the corners on the back to make it fit.


That looks like a good fit now. I just picked one of those docks up last week when they were on sale at the Egg, but I won't be able to locate mine where you did because my Scout is under the desk without the needed clearance.


----------



## Telnets

Hey Guys, long time reader, first time poster.
I just got my Scout, and in my old case i have some cathodes i want to move over, but i would like to use the case's built in button, rather then a rocker switch like i had before.

Ive read the wiring diagram and think I understand how the switch works when you want to put in a few things, but all i want to do is hook up 1 inverter to it..

I was wondering if you could look at these before and after drawings and let me know if what im thinking would actualy work?

This is how my system is currently setup. 









The PSU is connected to the molex from the switch to provide the power to the fans LEDs (I only have 1 LED fan connected). The second fan connector is currently not in use.

The Cathode kit, is now connected to the PSU directly, with the rocker switch breaking the 12v connection to turn it on and off.

What i am thinking is doing this...








I would remove the rocker switch from the cathode setup, and the molex connector completely, then just throw on a FAN connector to the end, and connect it directly to the extra LED wires i have for a second fan thats not in use.

Would that work?

I guess what im unclear on, is if the wires leading from the switch that would normaly connect to a LED fan, are carrying 12v or not? if they are, i think i could power the cathode from it with no problem since thats 12v...

Any help would be great, im really new to modding, and really just understand the basics of wiring..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telnets*


Hey Guys, long time reader, first time poster.
I just got my Scout, and in my old case i have some cathodes i want to move over, but i would like to use the case's built in button, rather then a rocker switch like i had before.

Ive read the wiring diagram and think I understand how the switch works when you want to put in a few things, but all i want to do is hook up 1 inverter to it..

I was wondering if you could look at these before and after drawings and let me know if what im thinking would actualy work?

This is how my system is currently setup. 









The PSU is connected to the molex from the switch to provide the power to the fans LEDs (I only have 1 LED fan connected). The second fan connector is currently not in use.

The Cathode kit, is now connected to the PSU directly, with the rocker switch breaking the 12v connection to turn it on and off.

What i am thinking is doing this...








I would remove the rocker switch from the cathode setup, and the molex connector completely, then just throw on a FAN connector to the end, and connect it directly to the extra LED wires i have for a second fan thats not in use.

Would that work?

I guess what im unclear on, is if the wires leading from the switch that would normaly connect to a LED fan, are carrying 12v or not? if they are, i think i could power the cathode from it with no problem since thats 12v...

Any help would be great, im really new to modding, and really just understand the basics of wiring..


NO, the power coming out of the switch is not 12v. I don't know what it is exactly, but I do know that when I tried it with my led stick it was dim by about half through the switch vs. hooked up to the 12v PSU source.


----------



## Telnets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


NO, the power coming out of the switch is not 12v. I don't know what it is exactly, but I do know that when I tried it with my led stick it was dim by about half through the switch vs. hooked up to the 12v PSU source.


Ok good to know, thanks! There must be a voltage regulator somewhere after the switch to bring the voltage down from 12v then in order not to fry the LEDs on the fans.

How would one go about connecting it to the case switch asuming im back to the setup in my original drawing?

I did see and watch the video at the beginning of this thread for wiring that terminal in, but was just hoping there was an easier way to eliminate the rocker switch then do all that setup.


----------



## tianh

To those who PMd me, my inbox is full so if you could please resend I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telnets*


Would that work?

I guess what im unclear on, is if the wires leading from the switch that would normaly connect to a LED fan, are carrying 12v or not? if they are, i think i could power the cathode from it with no problem since thats 12v...

Any help would be great, im really new to modding, and really just understand the basics of wiring..


If the wires from the psu to that connector are yellow and black it's 12v. If they are red and black they are 5volt, which is what I think they are (that's about what LED's use).


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11672749*
> If the wires from the psu to that connector are yellow and black it's 12v. If they are red and black they are 5volt, which is what I think they are (that's about what LED's use).


If it uses the red and black wires (5v) cant you just rewire the molex so it uses the yellow and black (12v). Then wont it split the 12v in half between the cold caths and the led fan? Or does it not work like that?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;11673721*
> If it uses the red and black wires (5v) cant you just rewire the molex so it uses the yellow and black (12v). Then wont it split the 12v in half between the cold caths and the led fan? Or does it not work like that?


No it doesn't work like that. Plus the switch might not be rated for 12V and burn up, but I have no idea what it is rated for.


----------



## Harry01

Hello Everyone!! I am new to this forum and have been reading through the pages and it seems like the CMSSC is the tree of knowledge for the CM Scout







, i have purchased a CM Scout because i couldn't resist the cool military/robust look it had. I got a few questions if any one can kindly answer for me or give me some pointers in the right direction, i mainly want to build a pretty decent gaming pc, I am going to buy the asus motherboard M4A89TD PRO 890FX SATA3 USB3 and phenom x6 (b.e), thinking about a H70 W/C, but i am unsure what Graphics Card to buy and PSU to be powerful enough (i may try to OC), i really want the best there is for gaming that the case can fit without modification? i have a budget £200/300 U.S. dollars for the Graphics Card and £60/$100 for the PSU.
Thanks everyone for reading


----------



## GoodInk

See next post


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry01;11675263*
> Hello Everyone!! I am new to this forum and have been reading through the pages and it seems like the CMSSC is the tree of knowledge for the CM Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i have purchased a CM Scout because i couldn't resist the cool military/robust look it had. I got a few questions if any one can kindly answer for me or give me some pointers in the right direction, i mainly want to build a pretty decent gaming pc, I am going to buy the asus motherboard M4A89TD PRO 890FX SATA3 USB3 and phenom x6 (b.e), thinking about a H70 W/C, but i am unsure what Graphics Card to buy and PSU to be powerful enough (i may try to OC), i really want the best there is for gaming that the case can fit without modification? i have a budget £200/300 U.S. dollars for the Graphics Card and £60/$100 for the PSU.
> Thanks everyone for reading


I would save money on the H70 and would go with:

CM Hyper 212

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065&cm_re=212%2b-_-35-103-065-_-Product

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727&cm_re=965-_-19-103-727-_-Product

5870
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%204018%20600007320%20600007602&IsNodeId=1&name=Radeon%20HD%205870

PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007657%20600014023%20600014094%20600029977&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&CompareItemList=58|17-139-010^17-139-010-TS%2C17-139-016^17-139-016-TS%2C17-151-087^17-151-087-TS


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125326

This one has a deal with a free 1TB harddrive. It's a Seagate, but what the hey! There's also a smokin combo deal. $339 with a 650w Corsair PSU!

That's the kind of deals I was looking for on Black Friday! Moneys gone now....too late! THHHHUPT!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11676566*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125326
> 
> This one has a deal with a free 1TB harddrive. It's a Seagate, but what the hey! There's also a smokin combo deal. $339 with a 650w Corsair PSU!
> 
> That's the kind of deals I was looking for on Black Friday! Moneys gone now....too late! THHHHUPT!


Yep, but he is talking Euros so he might not be shopping newegg


----------



## Telnets

I tried to fit my 5870 in a scout and it was too long. I could have moved it to another PCI slot, but, I ran another case for a while instead. Since then, I upgraded to dual 460 SLI's and went back to the scout case and glad i did







(and the Dual 460;s were cheaper then 1 5870!)

If you go with the h70, (i have one) i actually found using the 5.25 bays in the front of the case the best way to setup the cooling system. I took out the middle metal case-plate, and and without any modding, the case screws fit perfectly to hold a fan vertically in the bays. I can get a pic another night if you want..

I then attached a shroud to the fan, then the rad to that shroud, and lastly threw on a fan at the back (I was out of old fans to make a second shroud out of)...

Im getting 33c idling, 78 under 100% load after 45 min with prime95 on my i7 920 @ 4ghz (1.368v)

i kept the top and rear exhausts as is, and everything's been running great. The top/rear are more then enough on 60% speed to extract all the h70's heat and i can barely hear any fans. Mounting the h70 rad in the 5.25 drive bay also hushed it up a good deal, so the most i can hear now is a slight whirr from the front of the case where the air is being sucked into.

its a little cramped in the case overall, but, i actually do jump from lan to lan so i couldnt be more happy with its size and versatility. and with some planning ahead and good cable management, theres lots of room for everything in there


----------



## Enigma8750

Twin 5850s are the bomb in this case.. Nice little bombs that fit just right.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11658205*
> I can't understand what the vid card manufacturer's are thinking. Why would you make a card that you know won't fit into many of the most popular cases on the market? These cases have been around for quite a while so they know what will and won't fit. It makes absolutely no sense why anyone would make a product that such a large segment of their potential sales base can't use. And corporate big wigs wonder why their sales are declining.


I think that they are trying to make the Size matter policy.. Which is bull shxx.
After all. Some of our scouts have set speed records in the past and it seems that Nvidia is understanding the situations more that ATI. I really think that ATI wants to sell more of their small guy than the big boys but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11663921*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously CM
> 
> we need a Storm Scout II
> 
> I dont want another case that is not named Scout


I keep preaching the same thing.. We even posted the specs that we would like but they do what they want to do and the only time they listen to us is when they are stealing our great Ideas.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11666121*
> Well I'm a Scout lover all the way. Even if there is a revision unless it is competitive with the 600t I won't get it. For looks I love the Pure Black Cosmos, but after seeing the 600T and wanting to go W/C, the Corsair is holding all the cards. One thing is for sure, our beloved Scout is getting dated. I'll never leave my Scout family though, cuz you people rock!


IF I was going to move up case wise I would go with a Sniper or an older CM Stacker case.. Oh wait.. I did that already. oh guys.. Get two really fast Nvidia cards install them and Scout out..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma8750;11678336*
> the only time they listen to us is when they are stealing our great ideas.


x-actly!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

The haf x was built by our own ideas.. every one of the ideas they had on innovations they got from us. By the way the Corsair mid tower is nice but it is a dog on the outside. To Weird looking for me. looks like Cadillac making a economy car.. Just doesn't work for me. It is a nice case. I give it that but, There is enough rubber inside to stink up the whole house. And it is just ugly.

I'm sorry but this is an ugly Axx Box..


----------



## Hards80

Hey all. Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. Today I built my first gaming PC and all the great info here and great pictures were part of the reason I built it around a Storm Scout.

build as followed:

AMD Phenom II 1090T Black Edition (o.c 3.8ghz)
Gigabyte 890FX UD5 Mobo
4gb OCZ Black Edition 1600mhz
Sapphire Radeon 6870 1gb
WD Caviar Black 640gb 7200/64 HD
CoolerMaster Storm Scout
CoolerMaster Silent M 700w PSU
CoolerMaster 212 Plus CPU Cooler
Samsung 24" 1920x1080, 2ms, hdmi
Win 7 64

very excited, it was an interesting and fun project and glad I did it rather than just ordering something. it was all quite easy, the only semi-difficult part was figuring out the wiring to the case fans and LED's to them as they arent really labeled.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hards80;11678643*
> Hey all. Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. Today I built my first gaming PC and all the great info here and great pictures were part of the reason I built it around a Storm Scout.
> 
> build as followed:
> 
> AMD Phenom II 1090T Black Edition (o.c 3.8ghz)
> Gigabyte 890FX UD5 Mobo
> 4gb OCZ Black Edition 1600mhz
> Sapphire Radeon 6870 1gb
> WD Caviar Black 640gb 7200/64 HD
> CoolerMaster Storm Scout
> CoolerMaster Silent M 700w PSU
> CoolerMaster 212 Plus CPU Cooler
> Samsung 24" 1920x1080, 2ms, hdmi
> Win 7 64
> 
> very excited, it was an interesting and fun project and glad I did it rather than just ordering something. it was all quite easy, the only semi-difficult part was figuring out the wiring to the case fans and LED's to them as they arent really labeled.


Nice rig. Have you got any pics?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The haf x was built by our own ideas.. every one of the ideas they had on innovations they got from us. By the way the Corsair mid tower is nice but it is a dog on the outside. To Weird looking for me. looks like Cadillac making a economy car.. Just doesn't work for me. It is a nice case. I give it that but, There is enough rubber inside to stink up the whole house. And it is just ugly.

I'm sorry but this is an ugly Axx Box..











Good thing beauty is in eye of the beholder. I find the Corsair a striking case, though when I first discovered it it's width kinda threw me a bit and I fell in love with the features more than the looks. Now however, the more I see it, the more I've come to appreciate the aesthetic design. Just think, the only reason I got the Scout to begin with was because of the cost and it had red fans. It took owning it and being slammed with the "DAMN! This a sexy looking case!" hammer when I relieved it of it's cardboard prison upon arrival at my home.

To some the 600T may be a face only a mother could love, but I am willing to adopt. Besides for some reason it reminds of Battlestar Galctica, the new one, not the old funky cool 80's one. 









to quote the awesome, but not always wise, Jayne Cobb, "I'll be in my bunk"


----------



## Crucial09

personally i like the look and features of that Corsair 600T

I wish the 800D had the same price tag and the same air flow as the 600T

and i wish the 600T had a side window stock.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote: 
  to quote the awesome, but not always wise, Jayne Cobb, "I'll be in my bunk"  
   
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8omJvCrwRdY  



 








The hero of Canton....the man they call....Jayne!









Seriously. Doesn't look bad to me. Nice case. I still love my Scout.


----------



## Mongol

I spy with my little eye...a ninja foot.










lol..actually, that 600T screams 'please...for the sake of humanity...put a window on me and mod me!!!!' It's not that bad looking in person, and its interior is quite cavernous...like some late 80's porn starlets.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

600t looks like a bus xD


----------



## Izdaari

The 600T looks alright to me, but just alright. Nothing wrong with it, just kinda "meh".


----------



## linkin93

*Okay guys. I want to watercool. I'm a complete newb when it comes to watercooling. Main question is, could I fit everything in my Scout? I'd be cooling the CPU and possibly the GPU as well. Nothing else.*


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


I spy with my little eye...a ninja foot.










lol..actually, that 600T screams 'please...for the sake of humanity...put a window on me and mod me!!!!' It's not that bad looking in person, and its interior is quite cavernous...like some late 80's porn starlets.










No side window don't bother me, I got a Dremel


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8omJvCrwRdY








The hero of Canton....the man they call....Jayne!









Seriously. Doesn't look bad to me. Nice case. I still love my Scout.


Nice post Leon! I think I'll watch that episode right now.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izdaari*


The 600T looks alright to me, but just alright. Nothing wrong with it, just kinda "meh".










I have found one problem with it, no 3.5" drive cover, so no normal card reader with out cutting one to fit. Plus I'm pretty sure it doesn't come with a 5.25" to 3.5" adapter too.


----------



## Rogue1266

Well, my 2 cents on the '600T'... Nice features, cool looking inside, "BUT"; the shell is just blaaaaa. Too plain. I kind of agree with 'E'. To much rubber on th inside. It will start to smell like a old car motor when you open the hood. Anyway, hope you all are doing well. Been real bussy with elevator Inspections "AND" I HAVE NO INTERNET. Was nocked out along with my house phone for 6 days from a real bad thunder storm in north Israel. Of course, were I live. Any whoooo. "E", we'll talk after this week-ends over. 
Hopefully my internet will be up by sunday or monday. I got what you sent me too bud, Thanks. Well, you all stay the course, forget about other cases. 'Stay the Course'!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


*Okay guys. I want to watercool. I'm a complete newb when it comes to watercooling. Main question is, could I fit everything in my Scout? I'd be cooling the CPU and possibly the GPU as well. Nothing else.*


We need more info, what size rad are you looking at ect. You can look up Striker's Scout and you can check mine out.

http://www.overclock.net/11528353-post176.html


----------



## Mongol

Oh god...please don't mention water cooling to me right now.

>__>

Let's just say the accountant for performance-pcs.com smiled just now.


----------



## Telnets

What do you guys think about only running 1 120 rad for water cooling an i7 920 at 4ghz?

Right now im running my i7 4ghz on an h70 (1.368v) and my temps are 32c idle, and 78c after 45 min of prime95..

the rad is mounted in the front 5.25" drive bays bringing in air from the front, the 2 rear/top fans are plenty to move the warm air out of the case.

So right now, as is, the system works pretty well.

Im thinking about doing a little better and getting into a "real" water cooling system. Basicaly a dual bay res/pump, new Waterblock, and a single 120mm rad.

Since the h70 is kind of a beginner watercooling system, and is doing alright currently with my chip, do you think a single 120 rad would be ok for a slight step up in watercooling? (Larger tubes, better/faster pump, more water)

Im not looking to expand it to my GPUs, or HDDs, just wanted to see if i could get the current chip down another 5/10 degrees

thanks guys!


----------



## GoodInk

I'm sure if you get a good 120 rad and wb it will out perofrm the H70. I would go with the XSPC RX120 with a GT-15. EK HF Supreme or XSPC Rasa wb. Pump and res of your choice.
RX120 review
http://skinneelabs.com/xspc-rx120.html

22 waterblock review
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=253470


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Oh god...please don't mention water cooling to me right now.

>__>

Let's just say the accountant for performance-pcs.com smiled just now.


I hope you plan on posting pics of all that watercooling goodness.


----------



## Telnets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I'm sure if you get a good 120 rad and wb it will out perofrm the H70. I would go with the XSPC RX120 with a GT-15. EK HF Supreme or XSPC Rasa wb. Pump and res of your choice.
RX120 review
http://skinneelabs.com/xspc-rx120.html

22 waterblock review
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=253470


What about the Swiftech Apogee XT Extreme WB? This is the one i was considering


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11681696*
> We need more info, what size rad are you looking at ect. You can look up Striker's Scout and you can check mine out.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/11528353-post176.html


*Water cooling is usually performed with the rad where the 140 fan is. Take out the drive bay assembly and the place the res behind the DVD Player. run your water from pump on floor next to rad closer to the PSU and send the water straight up to your CPU then the res and then the Graphics and then back thru the rad in front bottom and around again. That is usually how it is done in the scout.

But here are a few other examples..




























*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;11682694*
> What about the Swiftech Apogee XT Extreme WB? This is the one i was considering


That one is up there too.


----------



## Hards80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;11679733*
> Nice rig. Have you got any pics?


sure. still working on the cable management, but I was just happy everything ran smooth for my first from scratch PC build


----------



## Enigma8750

*









I remember this time.. Exciting.. Welcome aboard.
You are officer Material.. Welcome in Lieutenant.
*
Maj. Gen. Enigma.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11681696*
> We need more info, what size rad are you looking at ect. You can look up Striker's Scout and you can check mine out.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/11528353-post176.html


That's the thing I really don't know anything else O_O I just want watercooling because it allows me to overclock further


----------



## Hards80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11683456*
> *
> I remember this time.. Exciting.. Welcome aboard.
> You are officer Material.. Welcome in Lieutenant.
> *
> Maj. Gen. Enigma.


Thank you.

I just had a quick question for anyone. Since my fan blows out the bottom of the case, is it bad to set the case on carpet, should I get a board or something to put under it?


----------



## Shadow of Intent

My 6870 has arrived








So as promised here are the photos

Incoming Photo Bomb!!!!!

Some initial pics of packaging and the card itself:


























Didn't realize how big these cards are lol
For comedy value heres a pic of it next to my old sapphire 4850:









And a pic of a very tired me holding the thing:









Finally a pic of it inside my case ready to go:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;11683546*
> That's the thing I really don't know anything else O_O I just want watercooling because it allows me to overclock further


Well I hate to do this, but I think you might want to look here
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/
But feel free to ask questions, there are a few of us on water here. I'm not sure of your needs, wants, budget, tools, and skills. I can say the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 kit was pretty easy to mod for. It took longer to install the kit than it did to mod the case.


----------



## Telnets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hards80;11683604*
> Thank you.
> 
> I just had a quick question for anyone. Since my fan blows out the bottom of the case, is it bad to set the case on carpet, should I get a board or something to put under it?


Your PSU fan should be bringing in cold air from the bottom of the case, so if you have carpet its probably better for it to be on a board or so in order for it to get the air it needs. However, you could also get bigger feet for the case, i saw some on performance-pc for 10 bucks that are about 3/4" high and rubber.. course there are more stylish ones too, but that would get it off the carpet as well, instead of using a board..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hards80;11683337*
> sure. still working on the cable management, but I was just happy everything ran smooth for my first from scratch PC build


That is a great first build


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11682375*
> I hope you plan on posting pics of all that watercooling goodness.


Absolfreakinglutely. I've already got ppl calling me nuts/epic/notsureifserious already. lol.


----------



## Hards80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;11684432*
> Your PSU fan should be bringing in cold air from the bottom of the case, so if you have carpet its probably better for it to be on a board or so in order for it to get the air it needs. However, you could also get bigger feet for the case, i saw some on performance-pc for 10 bucks that are about 3/4" high and rubber.. course there are more stylish ones too, but that would get it off the carpet as well, instead of using a board..


Telnets- that is a good idea, and looks better than sitting a board on the floor. good suggestion. yea, i figured trying to suck air into the psu fan from carpet would be less than ideal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11684462*
> That is a great first build


Good ink- thank you, very happy with how it turned out. i said a little prayer and held my breath when i first turned it on. and alas it all worked


----------



## GoodInk

The first time it always the best one once it boots, up until then, it is the one of most nerve racking things. You keep thinking to your self, man I hope this works, man I hope this works, man I hope this works, I don't know what I'm going to do if it doesn't, man I hope this works!


----------



## Bradey

^ yep,

i have been upgrading computers for a couple o years, but when it came to my first build i was the same


----------



## Harry01

Hi guys thanks for the very helpful replys!







i do live in UK so newegg is not available but its cool as i know what type of things to buy now and they roughly amount to same price in pounds, overclocks.co.uk is a good site, interesting about x4 alternative to x6 i did think that too!


----------



## murcielago585

Well I remember someone last week wanting to know how a GTX 570 looks inside the Scout and I finally got my MSI GTX570. It fits, but the length of this card really caught me off guard.

PS: Please don't rip on my cable management or mb. I'm getting a new SB system in January and I refuse to play around with cables till then.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttt

thats the pic I want to see

Im ordering a 570 in jan or feb..just waiting to drop to 299$ xD


----------



## murcielago585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11686634*
> greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttt
> 
> thats the pic I want to see
> 
> Im ordering a 570 in jan or feb..just waiting to drop to 299$ xD


Yeah, it's a fantastic card. It's inaudible compared to be HD 5770 and the feeling of playing crysis maxed out and have playable fps is one I never thought I'd never get to, lol. I can really see my CPU bottlenecking my performance in games though. An i5 2500K with a proper ATX motherboard should fix that.

I'm really blown away by how quiet this thing is, it would do wonders in SLI.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murcielago585;11686582*
> Well I remember someone last week wanting to know how a GTX 570 looks inside the Scout and I finally got my MSI GTX570. It fits, but the length of this card really caught me off guard.
> 
> PS: Please don't rip on my cable management or mb. I'm getting a new SB system in January and I refuse to play around with cables till then.


But your mb is so cute in that case







I feel you on the waiting for SB to come out. I want to build a new PC so bad


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry01;11686505*
> Hi guys thanks for the very helpful replys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do live in UK so newegg is not available but its cool as i know what type of things to buy now and they roughly amount to same price in pounds, overclocks.co.uk is a good site, interesting about x4 alternative to x6 i did think that too!


Hello mate, here's a couple other excellent sites to have a butchers at.
Scan
Aria
Overclockers

There is an _Overclock.co.uk_ aswell, but those three are the best three, with very good prices and very reliable service to boot.

As far as you're GPU goes, for 200 smackeroonies you can get yourself a 460 or a 470 on the Green Team:- http://www.scan.co.uk/Shop/Computer-Hardware/All/GPU-NVIDIA/NVIDIA-Geforce-GTX460-PCI-E-(336-Cores)/NVIDIA-Geforce-GTX470-PCI-E-(448-Cores)
Outta those, I highly recommend a 1GB 460.
The MSI Cyclone or HAWK Talon Attack, The EVGA FTW and the Gigabyte SOC are the cream of the crop there, and the Asus TOP at Overclockers.

I recommend them over the 470 due to the fact the 470 runs much hotter (thus upping your case ambient), consumes more power, and the 460 at OC'd levels keeps up with the 470 easily (except at stupid high res).
You can always put back the 40 quid into savings for a second and get "SLI Hacked" Drivers for your Mobo and run SLI later, or pick up the 560 when it arrives, or the 570 when it drops in price.

For the red Team you have:-
6850, 5850 and 6870

There's also an XFX 5870 going at Scan and Overclockers for 206 and 187 quid.

If you went for an X4, I'd leave the 965 and hit up the 970 if you're gonna go all out it's newer and OC's better, and AFAIK doesn't run as warm as the 965.
For the X6's you've also got the newer 1100T, as again, the 1090T while a brilliant chip, is older, the newer chips will run better in general.
You're paying up to 30 quid more for the 1100T over the 1090, but it's not just the 100Mhz increase you're paying for, it's newer revised, so again will run better and slightly cooler than the 1090T.
With cool temps being your friend with AMD's, every degree helps.

To be honest, it depends on the money you're willing to throw into the build, and if you'd any plans to upgrade to Bulldozer AM3+ next year, or rather how long you wanted this build to last. Also what you primarily use your PC for. (Solely gaming with web browsing, any video or picture rendering etc.)


----------



## murcielago585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11686730*
> But your mb is so cute in that case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you on the waiting for SB to come out. I want to build a new PC so bad


that it is, but I'll never go matx again. I had originally just got it because of the $50 price tag, but now I want to game. I'll mostly likely replace it with Asus' P67 Sabertooth. The Case, cooler, GPU, and sound card were meant for my next build but with black friday deals it was hard to wait.

Noctua has almost managed to make a cooler the size of an matx board eh, but on the plus side, the mb runs really cold. Because of the matx size I also had to remove the top fan and reposition my cooler.


----------



## Hards80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11683651*
> My 6870 has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as promised here are the photos
> 
> Incoming Photo Bomb!!!!!
> 
> Some initial pics of packaging and the card itself:


congratulations! i have been enjoying my 6870 over the last day or so as well.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> But your mb is so cute in that case I feel you on the waiting for SB to come out. I want to build a new PC so bad


Is that what a micro mobo looks like inside a Scout? Better call 911. Looks like your videocard is about to jump.

:lachen:JK:lachen:


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11682750*
> *Water cooling is usually performed with the rad where the 140 fan is. Take out the drive bay assembly and the place the res behind the DVD Player. run your water from pump on floor next to rad closer to the PSU and send the water straight up to your CPU then the res and then the Graphics and then back thru the rad in front bottom and around again. That is usually how it is done in the scout.*
> 
> *But here are a few other examples..*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one was my first Scout. Thanks for putting it up Boss!!
Still wanna know how to W/C a Scout, esp running an i-7 and why mine didn't work out???








PM me for details. I've been really busy so I haven't been here very often.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hards80;11683604*
> Thank you.
> 
> I just had a quick question for anyone. Since my fan blows out the bottom of the case, is it bad to set the case on carpet, should I get a board or something to put under it?


There is no real problem.. My set up has the fan up since it has a red LED on the fan. I use it for lighting in the build and the heat from the video card gets sucked out the back bottom hole...

But if your are worried about heat and circulation then here are some Feet that you will really like..

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_133&zenid=6b9636cee7c39608651402a4c4d01ec5

I personally like these.. I have a set. They were 29.00 when I bought mine.. They are very nice though and will get that case up about 2 inches.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11683651*
> My 6870 has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as promised here are the photos
> 
> Incoming Photo Bomb!!!!!
> 
> Didn't realize how big these cards are lol
> For comedy value heres a pic of it next to my old sapphire 4850:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pic of a very tired me holding the thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a pic of it inside my case ready to go:


Wow... Great picture Laddie.. Its nice to see some of us not hiding behind our avatars.. Thanks for making the jump the the 6870 and showing that it fits fine in the scout. Rep up..


----------



## Enigma8750

For those of you interested in another nice Rig that has Water Cooling. Here is Mr-Charles' Rig pictures of his SEAL scout Build.















be back with other pic's with just the tabletop/floor & the "3rd Leg" that i made/installed....

mr-Charles . . .


----------



## murcielago585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11683651*
> My 6870 has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comedy value heres a pic of it next to my old sapphire 4850:


Haha, these new cards are huge!

This is my new GTX570 vs HD 5770.


----------



## Hards80

yea, when i pulled my 6870 out of the box and looked at the case, i was worried for a sec, the thing was huge. but it fit in there nice and snug


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11688363*
> This one was my first Scout. Thanks for putting it up Boss!!
> Still wanna know how to W/C a Scout, esp running an i-7 and why mine didn't work out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me for details. I've been really busy so I haven't been here very often.


Please share, this is from before I was here.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Sorry I haven't posted any pictures. I want to. I just need to step a little more into the 21 century and get me a digital camera.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11688927*
> For those of you interested in another nice Rig that has Water Cooling. Here is Mr-Charles' Rig pictures of his SEAL scout Build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be back with other pic's with just the tabletop/floor & the "3rd Leg" that i made/installed....
> 
> mr-Charles . . .


*WHOA* ! ? ! ? thank's for that recognition for on this Gen.E







; but i just couldn't >>> but to help ya out for
*your* TableTop False-Floor, there; i just half to post up these pic's for What i have to show of Being lit up
& WHY there are those pieces of a card board in front of [ just during testing's of the light's ] .....




...needless & sorry to say, i no longer have that particular TableTop/False-Floor:sad-smile; Someone at a recent Lan Party
i was at, made me an offer I just couldn't refuse {$$}; and He just HAD to have it . . .

>>> and here are the pic's of the "3rd-Leg" i made for use of . . .









>>> i gotta say, that particular TableTop_FalseFloor was a REAL eye-catcher for those who walk'd by
this thing when "Lit-up", for when the light's were down-low in the room for at Lan Parties i have attended
with this....









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hey murcielago, how was the jump in FPS between the 5770 and the 570 ??


----------



## Striker36

been really bussy the last few days but i see the rest of you guys have things sorted out already

as for that water cooling question. here is my rig












































-Striker


----------



## Harry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;11686860*
> Hello mate, here's a couple other excellent sites to have a butchers at.
> Scan
> Aria
> Overclockers
> 
> There is an _Overclock.co.uk_ aswell, but those three are the best three, with very good prices and very reliable service to boot.
> 
> As far as you're GPU goes, for 200 smackeroonies you can get yourself a 460 or a 470 on the Green Team:- http://www.scan.co.uk/Shop/Computer-Hardware/All/GPU-NVIDIA/NVIDIA-Geforce-GTX460-PCI-E-(336-Cores)/NVIDIA-Geforce-GTX470-PCI-E-(448-Cores)
> Outta those, I highly recommend a 1GB 460.
> The MSI Cyclone or HAWK Talon Attack, The EVGA FTW and the Gigabyte SOC are the cream of the crop there, and the Asus TOP at Overclockers.
> 
> I recommend them over the 470 due to the fact the 470 runs much hotter (thus upping your case ambient), consumes more power, and the 460 at OC'd levels keeps up with the 470 easily (except at stupid high res).
> You can always put back the 40 quid into savings for a second and get "SLI Hacked" Drivers for your Mobo and run SLI later, or pick up the 560 when it arrives, or the 570 when it drops in price.
> 
> For the red Team you have:-
> 6850, 5850 and 6870
> 
> There's also an XFX 5870 going at Scan and Overclockers for 206 and 187 quid.
> 
> If you went for an X4, I'd leave the 965 and hit up the 970 if you're gonna go all out it's newer and OC's better, and AFAIK doesn't run as warm as the 965.
> For the X6's you've also got the newer 1100T, as again, the 1090T while a brilliant chip, is older, the newer chips will run better in general.
> You're paying up to 30 quid more for the 1100T over the 1090, but it's not just the 100Mhz increase you're paying for, it's newer revised, so again will run better and slightly cooler than the 1090T.
> With cool temps being your friend with AMD's, every degree helps.
> 
> To be honest, it depends on the money you're willing to throw into the build, and if you'd any plans to upgrade to Bulldozer AM3+ next year, or rather how long you wanted this build to last. Also what you primarily use your PC for. (Solely gaming with web browsing, any video or picture rendering etc.)


Wow thanks i didn't expect such a really good reply








I am definitely going to buy the x6 1100T i, for GPU the MSI Cyclone looks really cool and benchmarks look very good, i am not sure wheather to get this or ATI 6 series, the NVIDIA GPU overclocking utility seems the most suited to me though. Thanks again for the informative reply that helped me think for other alternatives.
Hello Shadow of Intent i see you have a really good graphics card and a Corsair TX 650, does the tx 650 perform well with your setup?, as i hope to have a similar rig with a tx 650.

Cheers


----------



## Mongol

lol @ smackaroonies!

oh man, I forgot how good a good beer can be...ale rather...belgian.
then I got me some good 'ol Sam Adams blackberry witbier.
yum.

Dont ever try and build a desk while drinking. lol. put away and forgotten til tomorrow.


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

I just placed my order for a Thermalright Silver arrow. I sure hope it fits. I've done my research and I think that it will. Please tell me your opinions.
I'll be replacing my trusty Hyper 212 Plus. It was good for my modest over clock, but couldn't handle the temps for 4.0 ghz. What's really funny is that despite reaching 92c in LinX after 5 passes it was stable and didn't crash. That's why I'm getting better cooling, I know I can do 4.0ghz easy on my old i7 920. Then I can join the 4.0 ghz club.
I couldn't pass up a Silver Arrow for less than 70 bucks. Here's the link:
http://www.directron.com/silverarrow.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaMMeR=GoM=;11695991*
> That's why I'm getting better cooling, I know I can do 4.0ghz easy on my old i7 920. Then I can join the 4.0 ghz club.


Your 4.0GHz OC only needs to be stable just long enough to grab a CPU-Z Validation Link in your OCN User Name. It doesn't need to be 24/7 stable or pass any stress tests.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371021

Good?
Not good?
My cable management is not the best. I thought this might help things. I'd put the Earthwatts one in my old rig. I'm afraid my 5 year old Thermaltake wont be up to pushing the 7600gs and 8 120mm fans. I might try overclocking....

Oh. The old rig is a Northwood 2.66.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11689623*
> Please share, this is from before I was here.


Ok, but if I get busted (I'm supposed to be working) I'll have to finish later.
This is the only computer I didn't build myself. Mindy gets tired of all the cursing and blood letting that comes from the assemblies & mods so when I got 18 years of back pay from the army for my disability, she said, buy a custom built computer, don't build one.

A lot of research later, I knew what I wanted & who I wanted to do it. I picked Digital Storm because of thier great reputation and many years of building whopping computers. Or is that whooping? As in butt whooping? So I went on thier forums and told them what I wanted and everything sounded good but one guy kept telling me that I really should get a bigger case, like a haf 932 or 800D (which was new then), but I''ve always had mid-towers & I really liked the look of the Scout.

I talked to my associates on hard forum (there 5 years before I came here), picked the best of the best at the time & jumped in full force even gritting my teeth cause I had to wait 2 weeks to a month before my vid card (XFX 5870) would be available, of course it was a month! When my system finally came it was all it was promised to be, water cooled goodness & speed that couldn't be beat.

There was just one problem. I saw that behind my mobo it said LE, but didn't really get it, actually didn't get it until one of our Scout members (Trademark) pointed it out. My mobo is a basic tri-sli from Evga, good ol' 132-BL-758-TR......LE. When I started running the system through it's paces, everything seemed golden, graphics, folding, doing 7.63 things at once and getting them done at 4.009Ghz!







Then I started playing my games.







I knew games were the best test of a computers metel that you could supply but at the time I thought the synthetic tests could have made it harder on the system.

So, a few times through playing Crysis I had problems. The green lines of ATI, the screen blanks & spontaneous re-boots. Then at the end the movie played in Psycadelic coloring! That part was cool!







I thought, oh, brand new vid card, it may be the drivers or something. It didn't turn out so well though, after some more testing and trying a few things DS said, I found out that the Vreg (mosfet cooling) was going over 100c and causing things in the NB or Qpi as it's called now to go wonky, esp the communications between the vid card & processor.







So with not much quibble at all DS talked to Evga (starting my getting friendly with Evga) and they soon said, send it back (sorry my expense) but they'll upgrade me to a Haf 932, 240 rad & better setup overall. A few weeks later I had my new setup & was planning to build my wife a system almost identical to mine (no LE board), in the ol Scout case.

Lesson learned??







With a high end i-7 setup in the Scout, try not to block the back vent, it's vital, anything you can do to increase the airflow over the mosfet cooler will go a long way. Some guys I've talked to over at Evga have build mi-towers with an LE board by putting in a delta 40mmx10mm fan on the mosfet fins & nothing else, me, I increased the airflow in Mindys Scout by putting a Noctua in the blowhole & a 120 Enermax Apollish in the 5.25 bay, the result is a 2ft draft out the top of the blowhole & a very cool mosfet.







The only time she did let me O/C it, the temps were very reasonable.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11696869*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371021
> 
> Good?
> Not good?
> My cable management is not the best. I thought this might help things. I'd put the Earthwatts one in my old rig. I'm afraid my 5 year old Thermaltake wont be up to pushing the 7600gs and 8 120mm fans. I might try overclocking....
> 
> Oh. The old rig is a Northwood 2.66.


It's 80+ bronze, if you can afford it, at least try to get 80+ silver.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Striker

it is difficult to remove the HDD cage ??


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11697228*
> Ok, but if I get busted (I'm supposed to be working) I'll have to finish later.
> This is the only computer I didn't build myself. Mindy gets tired of all the cursing and blood letting that comes from the assemblies & mods so when I got 18 years of back pay from the army for my disability, she said, buy a custom built computer, don't build one.
> 
> A lot of research later, I knew what I wanted & who I wanted to do it. I picked Digital Storm because of thier great reputation and many years of building whopping computers. Or is that whooping? As in butt whooping? So I went on thier forums and told them what I wanted and everything sounded good but one guy kept telling me that I really should get a bigger case, like a haf 932 or 800D (which was new then), but I''ve always had mid-towers & I really liked the look of the Scout.
> 
> I talked to my associates on hard forum (there 5 years before I came here), picked the best of the best at the time & jumped in full force even gritting my teeth cause I had to wait 2 weeks to a month before my vid card (XFX 5870) would be available, of course it was a month! When my system finally came it was all it was promised to be, water cooled goodness & speed that couldn't be beat.
> 
> There was just one problem. I saw that behind my mobo it said LE, but didn't really get it, actually didn't get it until one of our Scout members (Trademark) pointed it out. My mobo is a basic tri-sli from Evga, good ol' 132-BL-758-TR......LE. When I started running the system through it's paces, everything seemed golden, graphics, folding, doing 7.63 things at once and getting them done at 4.009Ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I started playing my games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew games were the best test of a computers metel that you could supply but at the time I thought the synthetic tests could have made it harder on the system.
> 
> So, a few times through playing Crysis I had problems. The green lines of ATI, the screen blanks & spontaneous re-boots. Then at the end the movie played in Psycadelic coloring! That part was cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought, oh, brand new vid card, it may be the drivers or something. It didn't turn out so well though, after some more testing and trying a few things DS said, I found out that the Vreg (mosfet cooling) was going over 100c and causing things in the NB or Qpi as it's called now to go wonky, esp the communications between the vid card & processor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with not much quibble at all DS talked to Evga (starting my getting friendly with Evga) and they soon said, send it back (sorry my expense) but they'll upgrade me to a Haf 932, 240 rad & better setup overall. A few weeks later I had my new setup & was planning to build my wife a system almost identical to mine (no LE board), in the ol Scout case.
> 
> Lesson learned??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a high end i-7 setup in the Scout, try not to block the back vent, it's vital, anything you can do to increase the airflow over the mosfet cooler will go a long way. Some guys I've talked to over at Evga have build mi-towers with an LE board by putting in a delta 40mmx10mm fan on the mosfet fins & nothing else, me, I increased the airflow in Mindys Scout by putting a Noctua in the blowhole & a 120 Enermax Apollish in the 5.25 bay, the result is a 2ft draft out the top of the blowhole & a very cool mosfet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only time she did let me O/C it, the temps were very reasonable.


So you are saying I could be asking for problems with my setup? With the way the RX120 on the back is covering stuff up.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I miss my green led fans









but they are so loud......and my damn fan controller arrive DEAD

NEVER buy aerocool again


----------



## kev_b

Photomoo did the only mod I seen to the top but it's a bit too busy for me plus I want the USB 3.0 upgrade. One of the mods I'm going to attempt is to change out the top switch panel, it will have the carbon fiber look, Pre-Wired Delrin Vandal Resistant Illuminated Switches 16mm Black - Sleeved and a Lian-Li USB 3.0 with esata I/O port.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11698751*
> Photomoo did the only mod I seen to the top but it's a bit too busy for me plus I want the USB 3.0 upgrade. One of the mods I'm going to attempt is to change out the top switch panel, it will have the carbon fiber look, Pre-Wired Delrin Vandal Resistant Illuminated Switches 16mm Black - Sleeved and a Lian-Li USB 3.0 with esata I/O port.


----------



## Telnets

Hi Guys,
Went to 3 computer shops in town today and not one of them carried any extra metal 5.25" metal bay covers (the ones you have to detach physically from the case when its new to open up a bay) in their spare parts bins.

So, the only thing i could think of is asking if any of you would have 2 laying around you arn't using that I could possibly buy off you for a few bucks plus cover the shipping to me?

If you have 2 to spare from your case, let me know! Thanks!! Forgive me if this is in the wrong area.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11697703*
> So you are saying I could be asking for problems with my setup? With the way the RX120 on the back is covering stuff up.


Naw, don't think so.







You got an i-5, not i-7, the i-5's have all those extra caps on top of the cpu, helping keep some of the heat off the back of the mobo.
You got 2 sticks of ram, I have 3, overclocked with a fan, I'm on my second fan!
You got a low contriction rad, I had a Swiftech, barely let the air through.
You got rid of the drive cage & laid the drives down in a way I don't think any of us have ever seen, I know I haven't!







Mucho más frío!








You snapped out all of your pci retainer clips, lets more air through, I didn't know to do that 'till Rockr (Thanks Rockr!) came along.
You got your tubing twisted this way & that which makes me think you were very good in crafts class when you were a kid!







I kept gluing my fingers to stuff!







Well routed tubing helps keep things cooler.

Just look at the way DS set up my Scout & look at yours, they did it like it was a small version of a Haf 922, which we know is wrong, the Sniper is a small Haf 922.







You thought about it, they just did what they knew.









I got my Haf & still didn't like it, heck, I've changed everything except the optical drives & the mobo! Oh the ram, still the original ram. Also the LE was one of those things that Evga just popped up with out of nowhere, an offering to commercial system builders to attract a bigger market in a depressed economy, it's a great board & I'm glad I got x16 sli no matter where I put the second card but you have to pay hundreds extra to get this feature now.

Then look at this, the way my haf was set up by them, ok but not thought out:









Now, with everything moved around so there's room to breathe, long curves in the tubing (plus it's 1/2" instead of 3/8") to prevent turbulence then a drop at the end of the loop and a short power up straight to the rad to cool things off before the water goes back through the loop. DS doesn't even use the Scout anymore, they only had it for a couple of months, it's too much for a mass builder to handle, easier to use more open towers.








Edit:
In case you can't see it goes PumpTop>Rad>Cpu>Spinbay Res>back to pump......If I add W/C to my 480's I'd use the same res, with a seperate pump & loop, 360 rad for them baby's then O/C the he!! out of them!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Is Chieftec a good brand? I always thought it was one of the *'DO NOT WANT'* brands.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


You got rid of the drive cage & laid the drives down in a way I don't think any of us have ever seen, I know I haven't!







Mucho mÃ¡s frÃ*o!








You snapped out all of your pci retainer clips, lets more air through, I didn't know to do that 'till Rockr (Thanks Rockr!) came along. 
You got your tubing twisted this way & that which makes me think you were very good in crafts class when you were a kid!







I kept gluing my fingers to stuff!







Well routed tubing helps keep things cooler.


Thanks but pretty much everything in my rig is done in a form follows function, and I got lucky that it looks good. The HDD are that way because there just isn't any other way I could think of to make room for them. The tubing, is like that because it is about the only way I could route them with out kinks, it took hours and 6 meters of tubing to do it, lol.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Striker

it is difficult to remove the HDD cage ??


Well he has been busy lately, but it isn't too hard. I drilled the bottom rivets out, and had to grind the top ones out with a dremel.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Another idea for the Scout II (or the Storm Ranger







) Modular hard drive bays that stack and are completely optional. You can use one or two or more and have space under for cable management and/or airflow. Not to mention leaving your upper bay free for other devices. Hope that made sense. To much LotRO. Sleep? What's sleep


----------



## forty2skates

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telnets*


Hi Guys,
Went to 3 computer shops in town today and not one of them carried any extra metal 5.25" metal bay covers (the ones you have to detach physically from the case when its new to open up a bay) in their spare parts bins.

So, the only thing i could think of is asking if any of you would have 2 laying around you arn't using that I could possibly buy off you for a few bucks plus cover the shipping to me?

If you have 2 to spare from your case, let me know! Thanks!! Forgive me if this is in the wrong area.


I've got one I can part with, send me a PM with your address and I'll get it out sometime this week, unless of course someone comes through with a pair for you.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hards80*


sure. still working on the cable management, but I was just happy everything ran smooth for my first from scratch PC build



















Welcome Young man & Congrats on the 'First,New build!!!! Make sure you sign your-self up in our club log!!!"CMSSC"


----------



## Therapy?

Sup guys!

It's been a long time since I dropped by here. Been very busy with various things (one of them being studying







)

Had some issues with the PC. One of them being that my PC won't start with memory inserted in dual channel mode (still not fixed btw but I'm gonna go ahead and think it's a compatibility issue. Can't be arsed to buy different memory).

Also I realised that AMD AHCI drivers did not support TRIM which forced me to use Microsoft drivers in order to keep my SSD healthy. This resulted in an extremely slow startup time though. Only recently AMD added TRIM support to their drivers and now my PC starts up alot faster again







not sure if TRIM actually works though so I'm keeping my eye on the benchmarks.

My fan controller is being ****ty too... one of the controlls stopped working so I don't have inflow except on the side -.- SOMETIMES it works though but it's off and on so I don't want to send it to the manufacturer as they might see it working when they have a go at it... and I can't be arsed to get all that wiring out either so I might just buy a new one or something.

Anyways. For those of you who don't remember me I'll post some pics of my current rig, which was new just under a year ago. Might refresh your memory. It was also my very first own build so don't be hatin'


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11700204*
> Is Chieftec a good brand? I always thought it was one of the *'DO NOT WANT'* brands.


They used to make some of my favorite cases. I never used any of their PSU's, but from what I remember reading in reviews and forums, they weren't the best but weren't bad either, OEMed by CWT and fairly solid.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. Izzy.. I can't wait till they widen our box by 1 inch, height by 1 to 2 inches and length by 2 to 3 inches.. With all of our next Gen Innovations that have come out of this Thread..


----------



## Enigma8750

I modded two Chieftec Cases in the past. They were great quality thick steel but 80 mm Fans. But I haven't looked at the new ones...










Turned it into this..


----------



## Enigma8750

THE CMSSC UPGRADE CONTEST

I was wondering... Let's have a contest to photoshop a new CM Storm Scout. Staying with the military concept. The winner would win a Lian Li. Card Reader.










IT needs to be in picture form with labels of the New ideas.

Enigma8750, Papa Smurf and BriSleep will be the contest officers.
Contest will be officially over on Jan 30, 2011

I left out Rocker and Striker so they can compete. May the best Brain win.


----------



## linkin93

*I'll be buying some modding supplies soon... LED strips, sleeving, extension cables, etc... Get excited guys







*


----------



## Mongol

Just before I slowly back out of this thread...I want to tell you how dizzying using surround vision for the first time is. @[email protected]

Budget surround really...3 Viewsonic LED's, kinda cramped on the new desk, but it's temporary until I move into the man cave.

Back with pics shortly.


----------



## murcielago585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11700545*
> Another idea for the Scout II (or the Storm Ranger) Modular hard drive bays that stack and are completely optional. You can use one or two or more and have space under for cable management and/or airflow. Not to mention leaving your upper bay free for other devices. Hope that made sense. To much LotRO. Sleep? What's sleep


I would love this. I never really have more than 2-3 hard drives anyway and the stock hard drive bays look like they restrict a lot of air coming from the front fan.


----------



## Mongol

I need some kind of calibration...my left and right screens have a strange off color...kinda annoying, but I'm a nitpicker.










new camera is my next purchase...droid 2 aint cuttin it.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11706299*
> THE CMSSC UPGRADE CONTEST


I'll start
Just make it off the 690 II Adv with the looks of the Scout. Make the side panel buldges bigger to allow more cables. I forgot the PSU cover.


----------



## Striker36

thanks for the thought Boss. too bad i suck at photoshop









im going to be staying out of this one but im excited to see what comes of it!

as for removing the HDD cage the 4 rivets on the bottom are cake. you just need a drill and a bit that is slightly larger than the shaft of the rivet. then drill it till the head starts spinning and go inside with a pair of side cutters and pull the other side out or take a punch from the bottom and bash them out..

the 4 in the drive cage are a bit more of a challenge. i used a 90* corner drill for that one but i know allot of people dont have access those. but that being said. im sure you can make something work if you set yrou mind to it.

im sorry for i have been away for a while.... and i will be for a while more.







i still read most every post here when i check in every couple days. just dont comment that often.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11706299*
> 
> THE CMSSC UPGRADE CONTEST
> 
> I was wondering... Let's have a contest to photoshop a new CM Storm Scout. Staying with the military concept. The winner would win a Lian Li. Card Reader.
> 
> IT needs to be in picture form with labels of the New ideas.
> 
> Enigma8750, Papa Smurf and BriSleep will be the contest officers.
> Contest will be officially over on Jan 30, 2011
> 
> I left out Rocker and Striker so they can compete. May the best Brain win.


Please remove me from this. I probably won't be around enough to participate. Too many issues with the internet here as well as my ongoing battle with the management of OCN.


----------



## Enigma8750

For those who cannot Photoshop Gimp or Sketch up I will take hand drawings..


----------



## Enigma8750

*Attn: All CMSSC Troops.

It is my duty and Great honor
To advance Rockr69 To the Rank
of Brigadier General.
This promotion is issued today
12/20/10 @ 0009 hours CST US
For honor and Duty and Actions
Becoming an Officer of The Honorable CMSSC.









That is all.*


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Attn: All CMSSC Troops.

It is my duty and Great honor 
To advance Rockr69 To the Rank 
of Brigadier General.
This promotion is issued today
12/20/10 @ 0009 hours CST US
For honor and Duty and Actions
Becoming a Officer of my The CMSSC.









That is all.*



. . . . towards Rockr69 for on his Promotion = _*HooooAHhhhhh*_ ! ! ! ...







...







...







...







...









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

Hey thar Gen. E, about's this " THE CMSSC UPGRADE CONTEST " = You do know that upon using my "_*Etcha-Sketch*_", i am limited / restricted to do ONLY so much ? ? ?
. . . . hopefully my entry WILL count, huh.....









mr-Charles . . .








..........









.


----------



## BriSleep

I really want to jump in here & do some shouting, or at least grumbling but hard drive is crashing & I'm waiting for Engima to meet me on chat.









That's right, second hard drive to die, this time it's a WD, very concerned it's my mobo!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Check your data cables.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Check your data cables.


Yeppir!! Thanks for that! I'm going to try a different set, there has to be more to this than just the drives crashing, too much of a co-incidence. At least I haven't lost anything..........yet! Fingers crossed, knocking on my leg.









*Oh, Edit*: I hope this power trip is over! I left Hard forum (after 5 years) for 2 reasons, #1, the advertising, you couldn't run your mouse across a page without it triggering one of those word based advertisements. #2, Censorship. A mod pulled a post when I lambasted (my Homer is saying mmmm Basted Lamb), Zone Labs because thier pro version of thier firewall was a major disaster & they were trying to convince people it worked with Win7. Well, it didn't & every post that said so got pulled.









*On another note:*
*Congratulations General Rockr69!! Welcome to the one star club, man, you really deserve it!!







*


----------



## PapaSmurf

Also check your PSU to make sure it isn't over-volting. And I mean with a DMM, not in the bios or via some software program. I've seen that more than a few times. One was kicking out almost 14v on the +12v rails. The mobo, cpu, fans, etc. survived, but it was going through hard drives like the Gabor sisters go through husbands.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Also check your PSU to make sure it isn't over-volting. And I mean with a DMM, not in the bios or via some software program. I've seen that more than a few times. One was kicking out almost 14v on the +12v rails. The mobo, cpu, fans, etc. survived, but it was going through hard drives like the Gabor sisters go through husbands.


Ok, reccommend me a good DMM, preferably off Amazon (cause the free shipping) and under or around $20-.







I'll spend up to $45- if I have to, it's a long overdue purchase but I used to have the one Mindy's dad used in his career at Motorola. Well, it finally went on to the Electronic Scrap heap so I need to get a new one. Lemme know what you think. Oh, yes, I'll also be using it on the house and occasionally on someones car, mostly computer & electronics though.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371021

I want to pull the trigger on this so badly. But I haven't finished paying off my other 'Bill Me Later' purchases. I figure it will reduce the mess at the bottom of my case a bit. And free up the Earthwatts for my old rig. Again. Is it good. Can't afford a silver rated. Whats the deal with that anyway? 80+,bronze,silver and gold?

As for the Scout II. Definitely the modular thing. The hard drive cage blocks all the air coming from the fan. Maybe if I zip-tied another 120mm on the other side of the cage it would help pull some of that air over the vid card at least?










Oh great! Now I have drool all over my shirt!

KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, reccommend me a good DMM, preferably off Amazon (cause the free shipping) and under or around $20-.







I'll spend up to $45- if I have to, it's a long overdue purchase but I used to have the one Mindy's dad used in his career at Motorola. Well, it finally went on to the Electronic Scrap heap so I need to get a new one. Lemme know what you think. Oh, yes, I'll also be using it on the house and occasionally on someones car, mostly computer & electronics though.


Unlike the older analog ones, even a fairly inexpensive DMM will serve you quite well. I have several of these from Harbor Freight that work like a charm. I rarely drag out my more expensive Fluke they do such a good job and are so much smaller and easier to work with.

$3.99
http://www.harborfreight.com/7-funct...ter-90899.html

or the one with a back light for $4.99
http://www.harborfreight.com/7-funct...ter-92020.html


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I really want to jump in here & do some shouting, or at least grumbling but hard drive is crashing & I'm waiting for Engima to meet me on chat.









That's right, second hard drive to die, this time it's a WD, very concerned it's my mobo!!










That sucks, make sure you backup your backup, of the backup. HDD dieing is one thing I that scares me to death, I'm really bad a keeping an updated backup.


----------



## Therapy?

Oookaaayy my re-introduction post got buried under contest spam and Rockr's sudden leave due to religion-related quabbles. No biggie. Rockr sad to see you leave just as I get back. Good luck to you bro! Also good luck to the men and women out there with yer Scouts. Therapy? out.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Oookaaayy my re-introduction post got buried under contest spam and Rockr's sudden leave due to religion-related quabbles. No biggie. Good luck out there with yer Scouts, men (and women). Therapy? out.


Only one of us a week is allowed to get our feelings hurt. Since it's the start of a new week this will be your week.







After speaking with E I've decided he's right. To run in the face of this opposition would be unbecoming of my rank here. There was no squabble. It's more of a question of; in a forum that is open to the public, all of the views of the public should be respected. ALL of them. Not just a select few. It's like watching tv or listening to the radio; if you don't like what you're seeing or hearing change the damn channel!

We're the largest replied to case thread on OCN and it wasn't due to restricting people. We are a family here. We argue and disagree, and sometimes get overlooked in times of chaos, but still a family nonetheless.

As for the contest spam, it is being sponsored by Lt. General Enigma himself. This does not constitute spam by any means. I am sorry if you got overlooked. Sometimes it takes a few days to for people to catch up. I for one was amazed at your lighting and was wondering how you got the purple effect and thought your rig looks fantastic, but if you would like to sulk then go ahead it's your week


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11710802*
> *Attn: All CMSSC Troops.
> 
> It is my duty and Great honor
> To advance Rockr69 To the Rank
> of Brigadier General.
> This promotion is issued today
> 12/20/10 @ 0009 hours CST US
> For honor and Duty and Actions
> Becoming an Officer of The Honorable CMSSC.
> [That is all.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11713613*
> Only one of us a week is allowed to get our feelings hurt. Since it's the start of a new week this will be your week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After speaking with E I've decided he's right. To run in the face of this opposition would be unbecoming of my rank here. There was no squabble. It's more of a question of; in a forum that is open to the public, all of the views of the public should be respected. ALL of them. Not just a select few. It's like watching tv or listening to the radio; if you don't like what you're seeing or hearing change the damn channel!
> 
> We're the largest replied to case thread on OCN and it wasn't due to restricting people. We are a family here. We argue and disagree, and sometimes get overlooked in times of chaos, but still a family nonetheless.
> 
> As for the contest spam, it is being sponsored by Lt. General Enigma himself. This does not constitute spam by any means. I am sorry if you got overlooked. Sometimes it takes a few days to for people to catch up. I for one was amazed at your lighting and was wondering how you got the purple effect and thought your rig looks fantastic, but if you would like to sulk then go ahead it's your week


----------



## GTR Mclaren

GOOD NEWS

its appear that cooler master is working in an Storm Scout II


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11714718*
> GOOD NEWS
> 
> its appear that cooler master is working in an Storm Scout II


Nice work there GTR! +rep for your sleuthing. All I can say about whatever they're working on is, I hope it's good cuz I been eyeing that 600t even though some think it's ugly. I won't mention any names (E). Whoops did I say that out loud?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11710802*
> *Attn: All CMSSC Troops.
> 
> It is my duty and Great honor
> To advance Rockr69 To the Rank
> of Brigadier General.
> This promotion is issued today
> 12/20/10 @ 0009 hours CST US
> For honor and Duty and Actions
> Becoming an Officer of The Honorable CMSSC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.*


Well G-D Bless there "Rockr69".. It is well deserved. Congrats Brother!!!





























As for the 600T being ugly, let's just say it's untouched. Every case needs some personality from the personality modding it. I quote my-self.. I believe I wrote it looks 'BLAAAAA-A'. But like I said, every case needs to be brought to life. If anyone can give that case personality, it's you 'Sir'!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Therapy?;11713450*
> Oookaaayy my re-introduction post got buried under contest spam and Rockr's sudden leave due to religion-related quabbles. No biggie. Rockr sad to see you leave just as I get back. Good luck to you bro! Also good luck to the men and women out there with yer Scouts. Therapy? out.


Spam, I don't see spam. I see a contest offering if you or anyone else is interested. No 'Spam'!!!!








Anyway, I was going to write something about you pic's you posted. I think when you first got that 'Turbind'







looking cooler placed inside your case, we all made a post statement about it. I think it's cool. I agree with Rockr!!! We are all allowed to ***** sometimes. Enjoy your week.
G-D Bless you all from the holly land!!!!







Rogue 'OUT'!!!







LOL


----------



## kev_b

I think my case is ready to get naked and get it sand blasted make some final assessments and adjustments before geting it powder coated. I still need to find a place that can cut new slots/holes for the front I/O panel and order some Modder's Mesh/panel to hide the back of the drive bays.
Front fan hole raised higher and cut to 5 inches to match the bullseye of the front cover, 5 inch hole for top 140 fan, cut the rear grill out and place a Lian-Li fan grill on the rear. mostly for looks.
Not sure what I'll do with the case when it's finished, I have 2 Lian-Li cases that I'm very fond of, I am only doing this Scout mod because of boredom and it's just a fun case to mod!


----------



## H969

Congrats goes out to our new Brigadier General Rockr69!!








HooRaaa!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11714718*
> GOOD NEWS
> 
> its appear that cooler master is working in an Storm Scout II


Great scoutting, Scout!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11714865*
> Nice work there GTR! +rep for your sleuthing. All I can say about whatever they're working on is, I hope it's good cuz I been eyeing that 600t even though some think it's ugly. I won't mention any names (E). Whoops did I say that out loud?


I have been too, I love the looks of that case, and the water cooling potential is amazing. Put a cool window in it and







The others I have been looking at are the TJ07, Cosmos, HAF 932, 690 II Adv. The TJ07 & Cosmos are just too much $ and I think the Cosmos is really starting show its age. The 932, well its a HAF and I hate that look, but it was made for water cooling. The 690 is looking like its up there with the 600T.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey I said his Corsair 600 looked ugly because I was afraid I would loose my good friend Rockr69 to a new family. And I still want to keep my Spam up if it is possible for me to run a contest to build interest in the new Case coming Soon. I hope they learned a lot from us.

The fact that we are still fighting proves that we are a family and I love you all.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


GOOD NEWS

its appear that cooler master is working in an Storm Scout II




He says wait for some surprises.. I bet that I will not be surprised about much.. I will be surprised if they have not stolen at least 4 ideas of our Thread.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


He says wait for some surprises.. I bet that I will not be surprised about much.. I will be surprised if they have not stolen at least 4 ideas of our Thread.







































YES! They are going to replace the cross hairs with a skull!


----------



## Enigma8750

LOL.. You wish..


----------



## Striker36

i wouldn't be surprised if the side of the box read like that page we have about what we want from it..


----------



## linkin93

A storm scout 2? Make it a full tower version, add USB 3.0 front panel, more drive bays (for HDD's and opticals) and call it a day. no need for anything else


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay guys... I have asked Smasher_Basher to finally Make our Club Official Status.. He said that he would do it tonight after he got home from work.. Another Mile Stone.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


A storm scout 2? Make it a full tower version, add USB 3.0 front panel, more drive bays (for HDD's and opticals) and call it a day. no need for anything else










Size Does Matter.. Even with the Storm Scout. It Needs to be bigger.. and Deeper.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Size Does Matter.. Even with the Storm Scout. It Needs to be bigger.. and Deeper.










dont forget thicker


----------



## Crucial09

Anyone want to help me out on the thread i made?

Its about windows 7 autorun with my flash drive. It doesnt pop up anymore.
Thanks

http://www.overclock.net/windows/894210-windows-7-autoplay-not-working-flash.html#post11720241


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11720953*
> Size Does Matter.. Even with the Storm Scout. It Needs to be bigger.. and Deeper.


That is just wrong, but it better not be smaller


----------



## kev_b

Maybe they will call it Scout Special Ops.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Maybe they will call it Scout Special Ops.










If they use that then you work for them or they are watching still.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Anyone want to help me out on the thread i made?

Its about windows 7 autorun with my flash drive. It doesnt pop up anymore.
Thanks

http://www.overclock.net/windows/894...l#post11720241


Replied, give that a shot.

Hope it fixes your problem mate.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I'll start
Just make it off the 690 II Adv with the looks of the Scout. Make the side panel buldges bigger to allow more cables. I forgot the PSU cover.



Ok, since we're doing this.... Can you please submit the inside & outside dimensions when you put up your pics, drawings, etc. I'm really bad with spatial stuff and that's one of the biggest changes we'd like to see.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Is Chieftec a good brand? I always thought it was one of the *'DO NOT WANT'* brands.


Ok, finally, I gotta answer this. I have a Chieftec, 1000watt PSU for sale, I got it with my system, it's the one that you get when you buy a Digital Storm system and choose the 1000watt "Silent PSU", there's nothing wrong with it. Especially at todays prices, it's a pretty good PSU, I only switched out because I wanted the 85+ Silver and I got close to $200- off! So, there may be some things Chieftec makes that aren't so good, I think that applies to most manufacturers, but this particular item is just fine.

Now, anybody need a kilowatt for $95- plus shipping??


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therapy?*


Sup guys!

It's been a long time since I dropped by here. Been very busy with various things (one of them being studying







)

Had some issues with the PC. One of them being that my PC won't start with memory inserted in dual channel mode (still not fixed btw but I'm gonna go ahead and think it's a compatibility issue. Can't be arsed to buy different memory).

Also I realised that AMD AHCI drivers did not support TRIM which forced me to use Microsoft drivers in order to keep my SSD healthy. This resulted in an extremely slow startup time though. Only recently AMD added TRIM support to their drivers and now my PC starts up alot faster again







not sure if TRIM actually works though so I'm keeping my eye on the benchmarks.

My fan controller is being ****ty too... one of the controlls stopped working so I don't have inflow except on the side -.- SOMETIMES it works though but it's off and on so I don't want to send it to the manufacturer as they might see it working when they have a go at it... and I can't be arsed to get all that wiring out either so I might just buy a new one or something.

Anyways. For those of you who don't remember me I'll post some pics of my current rig, which was new just under a year ago. Might refresh your memory. It was also my very first own build so don't be hatin'










Sure, I remember you & your Netherland system!!
I just gotta ask, what in the Neiderlands is on your screen???
BTW, I did post this before I got to this page where you said something about it. I'm just usually a bit behind, heck I don't even get out of bed before noon!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Unlike the older analog ones, even a fairly inexpensive DMM will serve you quite well. I have several of these from Harbor Freight that work like a charm. I rarely drag out my more expensive Fluke they do such a good job and are so much smaller and easier to work with.

$3.99
http://www.harborfreight.com/7-funct...ter-90899.html

or the one with a back light for $4.99
http://www.harborfreight.com/7-funct...ter-92020.html


Awesome!!! So, one with Ohms is probably like what, $7-?? Whooooo Hoooo!! Man, it's way overdue!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


That sucks, make sure you backup your backup, of the backup. HDD dieing is one thing I that scares me to death, I'm really bad a keeping an updated backup.


Yeah, backup of the backup of the backup & then I back that up to DVD-Dl disks. Heck, if I get a blu-ray burner I only need one disk! I did everything to check it last night, up till 3 am! It's definitely toast but still under warranty. I don't get it though the SMART status is what kills it (officially), but it says re-located sectors 87, Threshold is 140, with Worst being 87. How's that make the drive un-useable.









Cloned it last night, swapped it out this morning, wiping clean to get it ready to ship back to WD, now the count is 1 & 1, one each of WD & Segate gone south in this system. Can't say one is worse than the other any more. I cloned Mindy's too & I'm going to take her spare out of her system to use as the backup for the Network until we get the replacement drive.







We don't have the money to do the advance replacement thing. Come on, a $99- hold on my debit card is more than I would pay for a new drive! Around here it averages $89-!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Only one of us a week is allowed to get our feelings hurt. Since it's the start of a new week this will be your week.







After speaking with E I've decided he's right. To run in the face of this opposition would be unbecoming of my rank here. There was no squabble. It's more of a question of; in a forum that is open to the public, all of the views of the public should be respected. ALL of them. Not just a select few. It's like watching tv or listening to the radio; if you don't like what you're seeing or hearing change the damn channel!

We're the largest replied to case thread on OCN and it wasn't due to restricting people. We are a family here. We argue and disagree, and sometimes get overlooked in times of chaos, but still a family nonetheless.

As for the contest spam, it is being sponsored by Lt. General Enigma himself. This does not constitute spam by any means. I am sorry if you got overlooked. Sometimes it takes a few days to for people to catch up. I for one was amazed at your lighting and was wondering how you got the purple effect and thought your rig looks fantastic, but if you would like to sulk then go ahead it's your week










Hey!!! I Never got a Sulk week!!! A day maybe but not a whole week.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay guys... I have asked Smasher_Basher to finally Make our Club Official Status.. He said that he would do it tonight after he got home from work.. Another Mile Stone.



Oh yeah, we're official, it's our Birthday, We're gonna ParTy!! In case you guys didn't see it, the title of this thread out there for everyone in the world to read is..............






















*[Official] The Coolermaster Storm Scout I & II Club (SSII coming early 2011) *

Edit: Ok, now I'm really confused, as I delete files it's saying the re-allocated sector count is going down??







Anybody?? Papa Smurf, know what's up? Talk about raising a stink, I really gotta shower guys! See ya!


----------



## coreyL

WHAT?!?! theres gunna be a scout TWO coming out?

i cant find any info on it, someone help.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11722676*
> Awesome!!! So, one with Ohms is probably like what, $7-?? Whooooo Hoooo!! Man, it's way overdue!!


Both of those have OHM's. I've never seen any DMM that didn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11722676*
> Edit: Ok, now I'm really confused, as I delete files it's saying the re-allocated sector count is going down??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?? Papa Smurf, know what's up?


From what program? Some display what is left in reserve while others display what has been used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11723020*
> WHAT?!?! theres gunna be a scout TWO coming out?
> 
> i cant find any info on it, someone help.


Read the post again. They didn't make any official announcement about it. They only say that one is coming in the future. No official date or other information. That's why you will not find anything specific about it yet, and may not until late June of next year (they say the first half of 2011).


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371026&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL122110&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL122110-_-EMC-122110-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17371026-L011D

Oh man!








Oh man oh man oh man oh man
Newegg is evil.
Anyone know where I can get a money tree?


----------



## DireLeon2010

For those of us on the west coast that missed it because of cloudiness



























I know. Double post. But they're such beautiful pictures, I had to share.


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11527672*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO BOMB!


Mnpctech Skull grill was made for it!









nice job all around


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen;11724931*
> Mnpctech Skull grill was made for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job all around


Well thanks for mailing it to me, lol. Wow, I got approval from the


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11719918*
> Hey I said his Corsair 600 looked ugly because I was afraid I would loose my good friend Rockr69 to a new family. And I still want to keep my Spam up if it is possible for me to run a contest to build interest in the new Case coming Soon. I hope they learned a lot from us.
> 
> The fact that we are still fighting proves that we are a family and I love you all.


It's not ugly,.........it's not:sad-smile


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11725691*
> It's not ugly,.........it's not:sad-smile


It'll be OK, he didn't mean it.


----------



## Enigma8750

No I was just Jealous and afraid of loosing one of my best Generals.
Well it might be a little ugly on the ho hum plain cheerios side.
It looks like a Lian Li and a Silver Stone J. got together and made a Love Child.


----------



## Mongol

Gotta love the USPS.









It's one thing to pay extra for 2 day priority mail, have confirmation that what you ordered shipped on thursday, now it's tuesday and absolutely no information from usps as far as the whereabouts of my package.

Serves me right for using them holiday season...to think UPS would have already gotten my preciouses in my hands by now. Ugh...makes me feel like this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDURfLc9u0g[/ame]


----------



## Enigma8750

I agree Mongo... UPS is my favorite too.. Even if the shipping is more expensive to me in my area they are the Tops.

Poor Lucy.. I am sorry to say that I did find that amusing..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen;11724931*
> Mnpctech Skull grill was made for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job all around


Bill.. Thanks for Stopin' in my Modding Friend. Come again anytime.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11726567*
> Bill.. Thanks for Stopin' in my Modding Friend. Come again anytime.


I'm still shocked, I'm a big fan of his work.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11726536*
> I agree Mongo... UPS is my favorite too.. Even if the shipping is more expensive to me in my area they are the Tops.
> 
> Poor Lucy.. I am sorry to say that I did find that amusing..


lol...everyone should call me Mongo and show me some Blazing Saddles love.









That's payback for all the times she let poor Charles land on his back.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11726374*
> Gotta love the USPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one thing to pay extra for 2 day priority mail, have confirmation that what you ordered shipped on thursday, now it's tuesday and absolutely no information from usps as far as the whereabouts of my package.
> 
> Serves me right for using them holiday season...to think UPS would have already gotten my preciouses in my hands by now. Ugh...makes me feel like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDURfLc9u0g


I feel your pain, the only thing I have been able to use for 3.5 years is USPS, and that is going to APO addresses. That takes at best +1 week. Fast shipping is going to be so nice once I get back to the US in Jun-Jul. I can't wait, I just might buy stuff just so I can get it in under a week, lol.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11720931*
> 
> Okay guys... I have asked Smasher_Basher to finally Make our Club Official Status.. He said that he would do it tonight after he got home from work.. Another Mile Stone.


As Mr. BriSleep stated. 'It's our Birthday'!!!!!!! WWWWAAAAHHHHOOOOO







.. Congrats. Enigma8750. G-D Bless you sir!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen;11724931*
> Mnpctech Skull grill was made for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job all around


Hey GoodInk. When Big Bill Owen comes in and pays a comment to your rig...
Well,,,







Can I clean your Rig for you sir... LOL








'Real Nice machine Bud'....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;11727009*
> Hey GoodInk. When Big Bill Owen comes in and pays a comment to your rig...
> Well,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I clean your Rig for you sir... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Real Nice machine Bud'....


I know right, I couldn't find a bowing smiley. But I should give out a big thanks to the members here, with out their influence I don't think my Scout would look like it does today. So thank you members of the [O]CMSSI&IIC, OK I think our name just got too long to do that anymore. Let try CMSSC, now that looks better.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11727659*
> I know right, I couldn't find a bowing smiley. But I should give out a big thanks to the members here, with out their influence I don't think my Scout would look like it does today. So thank you members of the [O]CMSSI&IIC, OK I think our name just got too long to do that anymore. Let try CMSSC, now that looks better.


I agree. With the exception of the Lian-Li mod I did, I've ahem....''borrowed'' every other idea that I've used to mod my Scout. If not for the wealth of info here I'd still be scratching my head.

I do have a huge mod idea in my head if anybody wants to donate a motherboard, cpu, ram, heatsink, power supply, optical drive, ssd, desoldering iron and a Scout case.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Does anyone know how big an install of windows 7 64-bit is?

Im looking to get a SSD and im not sure if 60gb is gonna be enough space, its gonna be used for the OS, WoW, and maybe adobe programs. So far I know that the WoW folder is 30gb on its own.

Im thinking either the crucial c300 64gb, ocz vertex 2e 60gb or the ocz vertex 2e 90gb.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Does anyone know how big an install of windows 7 64-bit is?

Im looking to get a SSD and im not sure if 60gb is gonna be enough space, its gonna be used for the OS, WoW, and maybe adobe programs. So far I know that the WoW folder is 30gb on its own.

Im thinking either the crucial c300 64gb, ocz vertex 2e 60gb or the ocz vertex 2e 90gb.


Vista is like 20GB

7 should be the same


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11730016*
> Does anyone know how big an install of windows 7 64-bit is?
> 
> Im looking to get a SSD and im not sure if 60gb is gonna be enough space, its gonna be used for the OS, WoW, and maybe adobe programs. So far I know that the WoW folder is 30gb on its own.
> 
> Im thinking either the crucial c300 64gb, ocz vertex 2e 60gb or the ocz vertex 2e 90gb.


I just did a clean install of Win 7 Ultimate 64bit over the weekend. Right now the entire thing is using 31gigs, but that includes Office 2010 Pro 64bit which takes up 2.88Gigs, Hallmark Card Studio (which takes up about 3.74gig), Firefox, Chrome, and a few other apps which are taking up about another gig or so, but I still need to install some others which will take up quite a bit of space. That should give you some idea.


----------



## Jamyy10

Hey Enigma what is this tray called. I am interested in buying one for myself when i get my CM Storm Scout.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


Hey Enigma what is this tray called. I am interested in buying one for myself when i get my CM Storm Scout.











I have one, they can be handy. http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g/c1...ces-Page1.html


----------



## Mongol

Listed under Microcenter as Bay Device or 5.25" Accessory Tray.

I love to hate surround vision...still trying to get the colors to match perfectly through Nvidia control panel.

Just a hair off...its irks me. lol.


----------



## GoodInk

I just found them on sale for $5.99
http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...e-213p2177.htm


----------



## PapaSmurf

I would need a MUCH bigger case to use one of them. I have all 4 of my current 5.25" bays full. With a more modern case I would need one with 6 5.25" bays since they don't have dedicated 3.5" bays in cases these days.


----------



## Elfanger

Can anyone help me please, I have the Storm Scout case but am unable to install any more HDD's.

At the moment I only have 1 HDD installed in the case. When I opened it up I noticed that there are no spare rails and I am unable to put in more HDD's.

Does anyone know where I can get them from in Australia. Shipping from the CoolerMaster USA store costs too much









They are these ones from the Cooler Master website:

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=534

Thank you.


----------



## PapaSmurf

All of the other rails should have been in a box in the case. Otherwise you would need to contact the Coolermaster Australia Site.

The individual rails instead of the one piece drive bay inserts like the 690 have is one of the biggest drawbacks of the Scout, at least in my opinion. Too easy to misplace them.


----------



## Elfanger

I actually won a whole desktop system with the Scout case and the only thing that came with it apart from the desktop itself was a Windows Vista disc.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Does anyone know how big an install of windows 7 64-bit is?

Im looking to get a SSD and im not sure if 60gb is gonna be enough space, its gonna be used for the OS, WoW, and maybe adobe programs. So far I know that the WoW folder is 30gb on its own.

Im thinking either the crucial c300 64gb, ocz vertex 2e 60gb or the ocz vertex 2e 90gb.


I have a 128G SSD, my Win7 install, program files, x86 program files & some other programs that won't install to E:/ are a whopping 39.6G so I think you're good.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elfanger*


I actually won a whole desktop system with the Scout case and the only thing that came with it apart from the desktop itself was a Windows Vista disc.


Contact the place that you got it from and request that they send the missing parts. Otherwise contact CM Australia about it.


----------



## Elfanger

I am unable to find an Australian specific email address.

I went on to the CoolerMaster website and when I select Australia from the region selection screen it still takes me to the global site.

I then tried the option to talk to a support member and they provided me with the link where to buy them from the US store.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Unfortunately, CM is VERY poor when it comes to Customer Support. Try contacting the CoolerMaster rep here at OCN to see what he can do for you. He's the CM USA rep, but he should be able to get you in touch with the right people if he is an official rep.

http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=131981


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Does anyone know how big an install of windows 7 64-bit is?

Im looking to get a SSD and im not sure if 60gb is gonna be enough space, its gonna be used for the OS, WoW, and maybe adobe programs. So far I know that the WoW folder is 30gb on its own.

Im thinking either the crucial c300 64gb, ocz vertex 2e 60gb or the ocz vertex 2e 90gb.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I have a 128G SSD, my Win7 install, program files, x86 program files & some other programs that won't install to E:/ are a whopping 39.6G so I think you're good.










Add the 30 gigs for his WoW folder and 30 gigs just for Windows the 64gigger isn't going to be even close to big enough. Even the 90 gig Vertex is going to be pushing things if he adds much more. Realistically he's going to need a 128gigger, but he didn't mention that as one of the options.


----------



## lightsout

Is there any pics of this Storm Scout II?? Google turns up nothing.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Is there any pics of this Storm Scout II?? Google turns up nothing.


As has been stated numerous times, NO. They haven't released ANY information about it yet. All they have stated so far is that it will be out in the first half of next year. I wouldn't expect any information about it until April or May.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


As has been stated numerous times, NO. They haven't released ANY information about it yet. All they have stated so far is that it will be out in the first half of next year. I wouldn't expect any information about it until April or May.


Whoa my bad. I don't follow everything that goes on in this thread. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Telnets

Hey guys,
Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask... Im stress testing my CPU with Prime95 right now (to run a comparison between my cooling setup now, and after UPS gets here next week







), just wondering what you would trust more for temp reading?

RealTemp 3.6 or 
CPUID Hardware Monitor

Right now, Realtemp is reading 80c, and CPUID is reading 76c... this is after 45 min of prime running already..

which one would you guys go by?


----------



## H969

I like the one that say's my rig is the coolest!!
I am not kidding!


----------



## H969

Any way, the best way to test between 2 heat sinks is how much over Ambient they are.


----------



## GoodInk

Hardware Monitor is almost spot on with CoreTemp and the programs Asus uses. I'm pretty sure OCCT uses CPUID to monitor temps. But like H969 said over ambient is the best way to see, just use the same program. If my temps are pushing my limits the I go with the hotter one. Plus no software will be right, it has to do with the sensors not being spot on.


----------



## Telnets

Good advice, thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I wouldn't sweat 3-4C difference. It's probably a calibration difference. I normally use CoreTemp and check it against HWMoniter when I do a new install to make sure it's calibrated correctly. I've never been one to use RealTemp that much, but it is a good program. If I start getting different readings then I will throw in SpeedFan and whatever the motherboard manufacturer ships with their boards to find out which ones agree then make any calibration changes to CoreTemp to match the consensus.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I want to OC my CPU to 3.4GHz...its difficult ??

its not the black edition...my mobo is an 785 chip and my ram is kingston 1333


----------



## PapaSmurf

Exactly which ECS Mobo is it? ECS boards aren't always loaded with OC'ing potential.


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone has a Thermalright Silver Arrow installed in a Storm Scout yet, or am I going to be the first. The dimensions on my scaled drawings work out fine, but it is close. Although not officially listed, I know that it will fit my Asus Rampage III Formula just fine. Lastly, I'm thinking about mounting it horizontily. Please give me your thoughts on that also, as in will the fans hold up...etc.

Thanks,
/eVo/HaMMeR=GoM=


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11732376*
> Add the 30 gigs for his WoW folder and 30 gigs just for Windows the 64gigger isn't going to be even close to big enough. Even the 90 gig Vertex is going to be pushing things if he adds much more. Realistically he's going to need a 128gigger, but he didn't mention that as one of the options.


Totally did not see the WoW folder, might as well make it a dynamic drive with that going on!!







Yeah & I was talking about the usual way we advise someone on an SSD, move your swap file, move anything else like Hiberfil.sys, Libraries, Temp, Tmp, move all that jazz to your operational HDD (the kind with platters) & you could do a 60Gig, otherwise forget it.








Which is why I have 2 128Gig SSD's, one for Win7 Pro, one for my current game or _two_. Even then, the save games, unless it only uses 10 or less, go to the E: drive.







Any MMO game can change dramaticly when your setting (as in your AO) changes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11734107*
> I wouldn't sweat 3-4C difference. It's probably a calibration difference. I normally use CoreTemp and check it against HWMoniter when I do a new install to make sure it's calibrated correctly. I've never been one to use RealTemp that much, but it is a good program. If I start getting different readings then I will throw in SpeedFan and whatever the motherboard manufacturer ships with their boards to find out which ones agree then make any calibration changes to CoreTemp to match the consensus.


Yep! Then there's always the touch your finger to the back of the CPU method!







LOL! Seriously, kids, *Do Not Try This At Home*, I am a trained _Professional_, wait, I'm disabled..... Dang!! How's this work again??

@ Y'all: Think I just got a job next door as soon as the weather warms up, trim 2 Chinese Elms & remove one!! Whoo Hooo!! What to buy, What to buy???







Oh, plus they need some lino replaced, soon!









Edit: *@ HaMMeR*: Dude, I don't even know what a silver arrow is!! Can you provide a link? Then maybe I can get close for you. I usually forget something though, but I can get you close.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Cool idea! I love this site! I couldn't tell from the pictures, but, you think a couple of flash drives and an mp3 player could fit in there? Always misplacing those things


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11734526*
> I want to OC my CPU to 3.4GHz...its difficult ??
> 
> its not the black edition...my mobo is an 785 chip and my ram is kingston 1333


You have to increase the FSB (Front Side Buss) which will also OC the ram. You should be able to get to 3.4 without too much trouble, but I don't know ECS boards so all I can say is try and good over clocking!

*EDIT* Upon further review of a 785gm-m BIOS shoots I didn't see an adjustment for the FSB, just the multiplier and without a BE processor that will do no good. To repeat what papa said, exactly what ECS board do you have?


----------



## Rockr69

In response to my recent promotion, I would like to thank Lt. General Enigma8750 for his faith in my abilities, but more-so would like to give recognition to PapaSmurf for all of the excellent posts he's given and keeping the club support going while others of us who should have been focusing on club responses, have been mired down in the politics of trying to be who we are. Thank you Papa for all that you have been doing here.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11734526*
> I want to OC my CPU to 3.4GHz...its difficult ??
> 
> its not the black edition...my mobo is an 785 chip and my ram is kingston 1333


It's difficult as in you've tried and failed, or asking if it's difficult?

I've got a 785G chipset on my Mobo, DDR2 1066Mhz.

We pretty much have the same CPU, except mine's more likely to crumble under higher OC's as my 3rd and 4th core are unlocked.

Depending on the revision (C2 or C3), will determine your likely max OC.
I have a C2, if yours is a C2, you can expect to struggle with a max OC of 3.8Ghz keeping under 1.50v and decent temps.

However, 3.5 should be relatively easy for you, depending on your temps.

I reached 3.5 with 1.375v, don't remember my temps, but they couldn't have been higher than 45-47c in my old case under Prime95.
I didn't push higher 'cos my PSU is a pile of fail, and I don't wanna increase voltages under a cheap-o PSU like this, am gonna use a 600w StealthXstream 2 temporarily and push the OC on both my CPU and GPU, whenever it arrives, hopefully by Friday.

Getting myself a HX850 sometime in Jan to replace that.

Hit the BIOS up and make sure Cool'n'Quite is disabled.
One thing to note, if your CPU cooler's fan is plugged into the Mobo SysFan header, you'll need to disable Smartstep in the BIOS in order to keep your fan running at full speed.

Drop your RAM speed down to 1066-1100Mhz using the DRAM Ratio, drop your HT link from x10 to x9 then start increasing the FSB/HT-Ref clock from 200 to 214, that'll give you a clock speed of 3210Mhz, check your temps with HWMonitor or Everest/now known as AIDA, run it as soon as you log into Windows, and keep it visible in the background while running your tests, also have CPU-Z running to keep a check on the voltages it's taking while under the tests and stock.

Max CPU temp you ever wanna see under load _ideally_ is 55c for stability's sake, 60c for absolute max under hours of Prime95 or severe stress-testing.
to find out in HWMonitor, what TEMPIN0/1 or 2 your CPU temp is, check your BIOS CPU temp, and correlate what one it is.

You'll probably have one of those three sensors in HWMonitor tell you something is at 100c+ or -100c+, don't worry about that.

If your temps are fine running Prime95 after a 15-30min run of small FFT Tests, I.E. Under 50c, to give you more Overclocking headroom for the next bump, you can go back into the BIOS and increase your HT-Ref to 220 (220x15= *3300*Mhz clock speed), save and exit and go back into Windows, checking your temps all the time, rinse and repeat the Prime95 testing.

If you're still golden under 50c, or under 52c, you can try for your 3.4Ghz speed with a HT-Ref of 227.

If your temps exceed 55c-60c, you probably need a new cooler before going further.

There's no reason you can't hit 3.4 on stockish voltages, providing your temps are good. Given case airflow is freaking awesome in these things, it'll only be your CPU cooler to blame.









Check your RAM's current frequency with CPU-Z's _Memory_ tab, or via BIOS, and adjust the DRAM Ratio to get your 1333Mhz speeds back up. Testing with a quick 15-30min Blend Test in Prime95, to make sure your RAM and IMC are stable. Should be fine though under 3.5Ghz.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Thanks for the info guys.
I did notice however that you guys are quoting your installs for higher versions of windows 7, I only have home premium so is the 64-bit install of that likely to be smaller than say the pro or ultimate versions?

Did a quick check of my system folder last night and I know thats 17gb. I wont be putting much more than the OS and WoW on the SSD, maybe my adobe programs but all the others can stay on my other 500gb HDD.


----------



## markag

Hey guys,

I'm sorry if this has been asked already, but will a GTX 570 or GTX580 fit in this case. I'm working on a build for a friend of mine and would hate to have him order the case if the card doesn't fit.

Thanks.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markag;11739350*
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been asked already, but will a GTX 570 or GTX580 fit in this case. I'm working on a build for a friend of mine and would hate to have him order the case if the card doesn't fit.
> 
> Thanks.


It just fits. It'll be tight, but with the power connectors on the side you'll be golden.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

this is the mobo:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135241&cm_re=ecs_785-_-13-135-241-_-Product

this the ram:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134810&cm_re=kingston_4gb-_-20-134-810-_-Product

Im a complete noob in CPU OC D:

my temps with my zalman are good, never pass 45c


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11739572*
> this is the mobo:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135241&cm_re=ecs_785-_-13-135-241-_-Product
> 
> this the ram:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134810&cm_re=kingston_4gb-_-20-134-810-_-Product
> 
> Im a complete noob in CPU OC D:
> 
> my temps with my zalman are good, never pass 45c


Give it a go then mate, just follow the instructions in my previous post (previous page or direct link here:-http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-coolermaster-storm-scout-i-ii-1625.html#post11738878) and you should be golden.









I'm assuming you've read the articles regarding OCing CPU's, and at least have the basic gist of it?
Either way, it should be a piece of cake, the best way to learn after reading and reading some more, is doing afterall and your temps shouldn't rise over 10c on a 400Mhz increase.

Keep track of them nonetheless as I previously stated, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


In response to my recent promotion, I would like to thank Lt. General Enigma8750 for his faith in my abilities, but more-so would like to give recognition to PapaSmurf for all of the excellent posts he's given and keeping the club support going while others of us who should have been focusing on club responses, have been mired down in the politics of trying to be who we are. Thank you Papa for all that you have been doing here.
























Thank you sir. I do what I can.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


this is the mobo:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-241-_-Product

this the ram:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-810-_-Product

Im a complete noob in CPU OC D:

my temps with my zalman are good, never pass 45c


PCPerspective has some information on the bios in their review here that might help you translate the information that EvoBeardy included in his detailed OC'ing guide to this specific bios implementation. Keep an eye on the temps, make small increases in the beginning while you are getting used to it, and ask questions if needed. And most of all have fun with it. As long as you don't go too crazy someone here will be able to get you back on track.

Oh, and make sure you know where the clear cmos/bios jumper is. That will probably come in handy as you start your OC'ing journey.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11736945*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool idea! I love this site! I couldn't tell from the pictures, but, you think a couple of flash drives and an mp3 player could fit in there? Always misplacing those things


Well I guess you can hide your flashdrives in here.. it would probably hold 15 or 20 of them.. or your secret stash. LOL


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by DireLeon2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool idea! I love this site! I couldn't tell from the pictures, but, you think a couple of flash drives and an mp3 player could fit in there? Always misplacing those things


Quote:


> Enigma8750
> Well I guess you can hide your flashdrives in here.. it would probably hold 15 or 20 of them.. or your secret stash. LOL










You put yer WEEEEED in it


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been asked already, but will a GTX 570 or GTX580 fit in this case. I'm working on a build for a friend of mine and would hate to have him order the case if the card doesn't fit.


They Fit with 1/8 inch to spare. I have 2 GTX 570's in my case now!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng;11744588*
> They Fit with 1/8 inch to spare. I have 2 GTX 570's in my case now!


we demand pics !!!!

xD


----------



## GoodInk

Heads up guys, Steam is having a huge sale going on.


----------



## Shiggins

Wow I've missed a lot on the thread because of finals. Either way, haven't forgotten what I am supposed to be doing so a bit of an update now that things have quieted down.


















Still a work in progress, but getting there.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11745210*
> Heads up guys, Steam is having a huge sale going on.


Yep. I just bought BF2 BC2 for $15!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiggins;11745755*
> wow i've missed a lot on the thread because of finals. Either way, haven't forgotten what i am supposed to be doing so a bit of an update now that things have quieted down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a work in progress, but getting there.


su-weeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11746336*
> su-weeeeeet!!!!!


























Yeah! What Rockr said!! You hve the original files on these man? Can you PM them to me? I'd love to see how this is done.







I have about 4 cad & 5 3D programs on my system but haven't been able to figure them out. Very much a bummer but having a case of Anemia for over a year does this kind of thing to you!









Hey there's DefecT!! What's up man?? Where you been??

Edit: *@ Rockr*: Have you seen this?? I have it but haven't got there yet. http://www.pcworld.com/article/188637/bioshock_2_a_sequel_that_surpasses_the_original.html

Edit #2: Man, slow night!! Too close to Christmas I guess?


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, guys, third time I checked in & no one is here.








So..........








Allright what is up with the price of *Razor Blades*???
This is for both us Guys & the 2 members of the Female persuasion, cause they (*you ladies*) usually shave too.

I don't shave very often, maybe every 3 or 4 days & it may have been a while but...........
Give me a break!! Are they seriously charging $20- for 8 cartridges?? I'm pretty sure last time I payed for a pack of 25 blades it wasn't $49.99!!







So gang, when did this happen & does anyone know why? Are they using Palladium or something now??

One thing for sure is, I know why guys aren't shaving as often, unless you can use an electric razor, it costs way too much! Well, I'm betting the cost of the electric replacments are pretty high too. Right??


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11749196*
> Ok, guys, third time I checked in & no one is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allright what is up with the price of *Razor Blades*???
> This is for both us Guys & the 2 members of the Female persuasion, cause they (*you ladies*) usually shave too.
> 
> I don't shave very often, maybe every 3 or 4 days & it may have been a while but...........
> Give me a break!! Are they seriously charging $20- for 8 cartridges?? I'm pretty sure last time I payed for a pack of 25 blades it wasn't $49.99!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So gang, when did this happen & does anyone know why? Are they using Palladium or something now??
> 
> One thing for sure is, I know why guys aren't shaving as often, unless you can use an electric razor, it costs way too much! Well, I'm betting the cost of the electric replacments are pretty high too. Right??


Nar, there aint much you're gonna need with an electrical shaver.

If you get yourself a Braun (twin foils) or Phillips (tri-head) you'd be golden other than needed some pre-shave and aftershave balm to reduce irritation.

They come with a little cleaning brush, you just pop the head off and empty the cuttings everytime you use it, and brush away any around the cutters to prevent clogs.
Most come with a trimmer that flips up from the back, I definitely suggest one of these, I only shave every few days also and the normal shaver will only get to your hair once it's trimmed (if it's anything like mine).

I actually just use a trimmer as I'm pretty rugged.








I will use a foil at least once a month to get a clean shave and get my missus swooning though.









As far as blades are concerned, I used to use a Gillette Fusion Stealth and the blades were £8-9 for 4 (14-15-ish Dollars?).

Started out electrical as a kid, went on to wet shave throughout, went back to electrical.
I don't cut around my adam's apple when the blade's start to blunt anymore, plus side.


----------



## BriSleep

Yeah, I read somewhere that most men stick with what they learned on. I started out with a 2 bladed razor, tried electric, it gave me a lot of ingrowns, went back to 2 bladed, Gilette Excel & the one above that. Not much different between them, but just tried out a triple blade and it's fantastic!







Instead of making 2 passes to get everything, it pretty much does it in one!







Flexible little bugger!

The big thing that did change since I started was the canned foam became Gel. That was great, a can that used to last a month, often 3 weeks, lasted 4 months & now up to a year since I don't shave that often.


----------



## Mongol

You guys need to buy yourselves a safety razor.










classicshaving.com

The last razor you'll ever buy...shaves skin close, and the blades are less expensive.

I learned how to shave with one. Sure, it's a little on the dangerous side (not so much as a straight razor) but I love it..never used any of those bleh multi-bladed disposables again.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11749601*
> The big thing that did change since I started was the canned foam became Gel. That was great, a can that used to last a month, often 3 weeks, lasted 4 months & now up to a year since I don't shave that often.


Oh yeah, the gel is brilliant stuff. It lasts so much longer and spreads further, best way I find is to dampen my hands, squirt a dollop half the size of a brussels sprout (yuck) in the palm of your hand, use your other lightly damp hand to mix it like you would filler or cement, and it soon engorges your entire palm, goes on so nicely.

I also found it best to leave for 5 minutes after applied, gets an even closer shave in less passes for those awkward area's.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11750305*
> You guys need to buy yourselves a safety razor.
> 
> The last razor you'll ever buy...shaves skin close, and the blades are less expensive.
> 
> I learned how to shave with one. Sure, it's a little on the dangerous side (not so much as a straight razor) but I love it..never used any of those bleh multi-bladed disposables again.


Yup, these are all back over here too, closest shave and using the proper brush to apply the foam/gel into your face.
As long as you don't go sideways (like any razor), you're all good.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11713613*
> Only one of us a week is allowed to get our feelings hurt. Since it's the start of a new week this will be your week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After speaking with E I've decided he's right. To run in the face of this opposition would be unbecoming of my rank here. There was no squabble. It's more of a question of; in a forum that is open to the public, all of the views of the public should be respected. ALL of them. Not just a select few. It's like watching tv or listening to the radio; if you don't like what you're seeing or hearing change the damn channel!
> 
> We're the largest replied to case thread on OCN and it wasn't due to restricting people. We are a family here. We argue and disagree, and sometimes get overlooked in times of chaos, but still a family nonetheless.
> 
> As for the contest spam, it is being sponsored by Lt. General Enigma himself. This does not constitute spam by any means. I am sorry if you got overlooked. Sometimes it takes a few days to for people to catch up. I for one was amazed at your lighting and was wondering how you got the purple effect and thought your rig looks fantastic, but if you would like to sulk then go ahead it's your week


Lol didn't mean to go all emo. I just hate being ignored is all







especially when I want to show off my rig







So are you really leaving or did you decide to ignore the mods and stay









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11722265*
> Sure, I remember you & your Netherland system!!
> I just gotta ask, what in the Neiderlands is on your screen???
> BTW, I did post this before I got to this page where you said something about it. I'm just usually a bit behind, heck I don't even get out of bed before noon!!


Hey man good to hear from you







I'm lazy myself too. I just love sleeping








This is what's on my screen.









I found it by accident also because of this vid:
[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fan9Wia5Ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fan9Wia5Ug"]Youtube[/ame[/URL]]

I lol'd when I first saw it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11745210*
> Heads up guys, Steam is having a huge sale going on.


Thanks for the heads up, bud!


----------



## Mongol

This always gives me a lul.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote: 
  Give me a break!! Are they seriously charging $20- for 8 cartridges?? I'm pretty sure last time I payed for a pack of 25 blades it wasn't $49.99!! So gang, when did this happen & does anyone know why? Are they using Palladium or something now??  
   
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F7TMlrDXtw&feature=related  



 
 Don't get me started!







Plastic stick with tiny cartridges containing thin slivers of metal? Lets charge $14.99!







(That's for a four pack!)





















Must be made of rare metal that fell to earth in 1954! @#$%! Was I born in the wrong family! Love to be part of that scheme! Gillette and Schick are the twin evil empires of the world without a doubt!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


Wow I've missed a lot on the thread because of finals. Either way, haven't forgotten what I am supposed to be doing so a bit of an update now that things have quieted down.


















Still a work in progress, but getting there.


 Dude!
That is so cool! 
Awesome work!!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

New Vegas is $37 bucks on Steam right now! A gamers pack of Bethesda games, Fallout 3 GOTY, Fallout:New Vegas, Morrowind GOTY, Oblivion GOTY and two other FPS games from Bethesda, is available for $69! Wish I wasn't broke!
















Merry Christmas Eve, Eve!!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


You guys need to buy yourselves a safety razor.










classicshaving.com

The last razor you'll ever buy...shaves skin close, and the blades are less expensive.

I learned how to shave with one. Sure, it's a little on the dangerous side (not so much as a straight razor) but I love it..never used any of those bleh multi-bladed disposables again.


 Man!! Are you kidding?
That thing will take half your chin with the hair!!








I hated shaving with those things, do you still use a commodor 64 also








Do you drive an Edsel?
You must be one manly man















LOL, I use to walk out the door with tolet paper stuck all over my face and neck







to stop the bleeding!!!








Well to each his own,


----------



## Mongol

Sorry, I have manly skin.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Sorry, I have manly skin.










 Lmao,
Like I said you are a MANLY MAN!!


----------



## H969

Hey can anyone help me figure out the sig rig thing?
For 6-7 months I could not click on the stuff in my sig.
Now I trying to fix it for good and get the Storm Scout club in my sig but as you can see it is total screwed up!! Worst than before







Just look at it








I just do not understand what to do.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Hey can anyone help me figure out the sig rig thing?
For 6-7 months I could not click on the stuff in my sig.
Now I trying to fix it for good and get the Storm Scout club in my sig but as you can see it is total screwed up!! Worst than before







Just look at it








I just do not understand what to do.



.... i have just sent ya a PM to checkout & try, let us here know if all work's out OR fail'd.......will try and help ya out much
as possible > > > > Yes, Indeed; Ya NEED that most definitely within your Sig









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

......just sent ya another PM pertaining to this "SIGnature - prob" as well . . . . .

mr-Charles . . . .









.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr-Charles;11753206*
> ......just sent ya another PM pertaining to this "SIGnature - prob" as well . . . . .
> 
> mr-Charles . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ya thx, I just don't get it


----------



## PapaSmurf

Do you have anything else in the sig box in your User CP besides the CMSSC line?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11754227*
> Do you have anything else in the sig box in your User CP besides the CMSSC line?


Right now no.
Well MrCharles has me this far, Just need one more gunner, Man I feel the jerk.


----------



## H969

I trying to get Scout club, i7 100% stable club, 4GHz club and I have a 4.4GHz proof,
But right now I will be happy too get on single think working, lol


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11754433*
> Right now no.
> Well MrCharles has me this far, Just need one more gunner, Man I feel the jerk.


it's that letter n, must be of the same font & size. . . .

....{ and, nawwww, no need to feel bad. . . . everyone's gotta start somewhere, sometime, for anything . . . .}

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr-Charles;11754496*
> it's that letter n, must be of the same font & size. . . .
> 
> ....{ and, nawwww, no need to feel bad. . . . everyone's gotta start somewhere, sometime, for anything . . . .}
> 
> mr-Charles . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes my keyboard makes the letter n different.

I don't understand why you copy & paste and then you have to add and remove?


----------



## H969

YeeeHaaaa, I retyped the gunners!!!


----------



## H969

Nice looking sig!!
I have been wanting it for a long time,


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11754635*
> YeeeHaaaa, I retyped the gunners!!!


. . . .







_*CONGRAT's*_ & now, Display it Proudly . . .







.....







.....









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr-Charles;11754669*
> . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*CONGRAT's*_ & now, Display it Proudly . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr-Charles . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you bro!!! For your time and patience +reps


----------



## Mongol

Well, I'll be turning Scoutenstein into my pseudo-sig file servin' rig...Tim is about to be drowned in epic water (I have a build log in the Watercooling forums)

Talk about daunting tasks.

I can't believe how heavy EK 580 blocks are!


----------



## H969

Papa!! Dude!









Okay thank you, mr-Charles and PapaSmurf!!!
For going above and beyond the call of duty, to help a struggling Scout; with his colors and badges of honor!














+reps


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. That's what we are here for. Glad you got it working.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11755037*
> Papa!! Dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thank you, mr-Charles and PapaSmurf!!!
> For going above and beyond the call of duty, to help a struggling Scout; with his colors and badges of honor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +reps


Thank you for your duty honor and Faith. To both of you. This rep is for you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiggins;11745755*
> Wow I've missed a lot on the thread because of finals. Either way, haven't forgotten what I am supposed to be doing so a bit of an update now that things have quieted down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress, but getting there.


Oh Man That looks Awesome.... Okay.. Now.. What program would be used to utilize these
?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11751239*
> This always gives me a lul.


LOL... LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11750305*
> You guys need to buy yourselves a safety razor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classicshaving.com
> 
> The last razor you'll ever buy...shaves skin close, and the blades are less expensive.
> 
> I learned how to shave with one. Sure, it's a little on the dangerous side (not so much as a straight razor) but I love it..never used any of those bleh multi-bladed disposables again.


Mongo.. this picture bring back Nightmares of cuts and gashes.. You could use this thing to kill some one. Dexter where are you.. Here is another item for your Kit.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Reminds me. Still have my Dads somewhere. Gotta track that down. And his bakelite handled badgerhair brush! Not that I'll ever use them, but....
I hope there still in good condition.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11754650*
> Nice looking sig!!
> I have been wanting it for a long time,











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiggins;11745755*
> Wow I've missed a lot on the thread because of finals. Either way, haven't forgotten what I am supposed to be doing so a bit of an update now that things have quieted down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress, but getting there.


----------



## GoodInk

Got my new camera, here is a macros test shot . By the way, any good tips on cleaning 99% of the dust out of a PC, I think I'm going to need more than compressed air.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11757347*
> Got my new camera, here is a macros test shot . By the way, any good tips on cleaning 99% of the dust out of a PC, I think I'm going to need more than compressed air.


Wow, Awesome close up!
Ya you going to need some good cleaning, if you can get that close, you need a DataVac http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW]Amazon.com: Metro Vacuum ED500 DataVac 500-Watt, 0.75-HP Electric Duster: Home Improvement[/URL]
I have one and it is Great!!!


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiggins;11745755*
> Wow I've missed a lot on the thread because of finals. Either way, haven't forgotten what I am supposed to be doing so a bit of an update now that things have quieted down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress, but getting there.


Very good, but a little nitpick:

The edges around the bumps on the scout follow the same pattern, they are not round. Also they go straight outwards a little, then slanted









Otherwise it looks perfect, well done.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11750305*
> You guys need to buy yourselves a safety razor.
> 
> classicshaving.com
> 
> The last razor you'll ever buy...shaves skin close, and the blades are less expensive.
> 
> I learned how to shave with one. Sure, it's a little on the dangerous side (not so much as a straight razor) but I love it..never used any of those bleh multi-bladed disposables again.


My Grandpa had one of these! However, I do think they're illegal in Nevada _now_.







That's pretty bad seeing as we have the *gas chamber* & _no permits_ for open weapons!







There's a catch though, you can have a pistol in your car, Pick-em-up Truck, _*if*_ the frame of the weapon is on the dash or seat, _Exposed_, but, the bullets have to be on the *other* side of the car, dash or seat, not in a speedloader or magazine......
*Dag Nab It Wilfred, I told you to keep your bullets out of my Playdude!!*

Have the same weapon in the trunk of your car, assembled and you go to jail!!







You know how hard it is to get old laws off the books in some states?? They had a huge Parade when they repealed the missionary position! Seriously, I'm talking like about 10 years ago!!









Rep+ for that website link though!! Awwwwesommme!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Therapy?;11750405*
> Lol didn't mean to go all emo. I just hate being ignored is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially when I want to show off my rig So are you really leaving or did you decide to ignore the mods and stay
> 
> Hey man good to hear from you I'm lazy myself too. I just love sleeping
> This is what's on my screen.
> 
> I found it by accident also because of this vid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd when I first saw it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, bud!


Therapy?!! No picture in that link man & I don't see it in the video!!







Hmmmph! Guess I'll see it tomorrow, or whenever you get back.

Ok, I take exception to the Lazy label!! I'm certified as one of the top ten worst cases of Narcolepsy in the U.S.







I am serious about the Narcolepsy, but I'm not offended.









This isn't the best website, mine was for ten years straight, used to be you type Narcolepsy into Google & my site was at the top of the list, totally un-sponsored! It is the most official though: http://www.narcolepsynetwork.org/

When I die, my brain gets flown to Stanford so they can do research on it!! These guys: http://med.stanford.edu/school/Psychiatry/narcolepsy/bdp.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11751600*
> Don't get me started! Plastic stick with tiny cartridges containing thin slivers of metal? Lets charge $14.99! (That's for a four pack!) Must be made of rare metal that fell to earth in 1954! @#$%! Was I born in the wrong family! Love to be part of that scheme! Gillette and Schick are the twin evil empires of the world without a doubt!


Oh Man!! The dreaded 20 blade Razor!! Never seen this before, you got me ROFLMAO!!! Thanks!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11752375*
> New Vegas is $37 bucks on Steam right now! A gamers pack of Bethesda games, Fallout 3 GOTY, Fallout:New Vegas, Morrowind GOTY, Oblivion GOTY and two other FPS games from Bethesda, is available for $69! Wish I wasn't broke!
> 
> Merry Christmas Eve, Eve!!!


Talk about evil empire, these people that do this kind of release around Christmas time & ONLY around Christmas time, when people are weak from the lack of sunlight & the many hours of being dragged though shopping malls!! Then in the spring, Bethesda is going to release the next one in the lineup!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11752494*
> Man!! Are you kidding?
> That thing will take half your chin with the hair!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hated shaving with those things, do you still use a commodor 64 also
> Do you drive an Edsel?
> You must be one manly man
> LOL, I use to walk out the door with tolet paper stuck all over my face and neck to stop the bleeding!!!
> Well to each his own,


Ok, am I the only guy around that has like Super Clotting Factor?? Never understood the TP thing, whatever happened to Stiptic pencils & paper??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11752525*
> Sorry, I have manly skin.


Here we go, I really started on this time! Sorry Loid, or is it Mongo now? Anyway, I can't resist, direct quote from the "Irish Lass" in the Irish Spring commercial: "Manly yes, but I like it too!"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11752636*
> Hey can anyone help me figure out the sig rig thing?
> For 6-7 months I could not click on the stuff in my sig.
> Now I trying to fix it for good and get the Storm Scout club in my sig but as you can see it is total screwed up!! Worst than before Just look at it
> I just do not understand what to do.


Do Not feel bad man! It took me about 3 months to get it right! Just ask Enigma. Then I try adding other things and it all goes out of whack!! Just try clicking on some things in my Sig line! Maybe, one works.







Then when I started Folding for Evga, it took meeting a guy on Steam chat to walk me through it all before I could get things going, then get credit for it!! I did get 250,000 points in a quarter before the power bill got wayyyy to high!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11754227*
> Do you have anything else in the sig box in your User CP besides the CMSSC line?


Then there's this guy! How the heck do you get sooooo much in your sig?? Any time I try something like that, it says I have too many charachters! Trust me, I'm the only Character in my system!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr-Charles;11754496*
> it's that letter n, must be of the same font & size. . . .
> 
> ....{ and, nawwww, no need to feel bad. . . . everyone's gotta start somewhere, sometime, for anything . . . .}
> 
> mr-Charles . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, told you! Just what my brother from the Apple state said!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11754815*
> Well, I'll be turning Scoutenstein into my pseudo-sig file servin' rig...Tim is about to be drowned in epic water (I have a build log in the Watercooling forums)
> 
> Talk about daunting tasks.
> 
> I can't believe how heavy EK 580 blocks are!


Well, Nickle is heavier than water! How much does water weigh again? Is it 5.5 lbs per gallon?? I'll bet Papa Smurf know this off the top of his head!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11756222*
> Oh Man That looks Awesome.... Okay.. Now.. What program would be used to utilize these
> 
> ?


Uh huh! See, is this asking too much??







I don't even care, send me the files and I will Find *(Ctrl+F)* the program to open them with!! I have a few things I need in CAD / 3D & I've tried like 7 programs & none could do it all. Of course, the program _has_ to be free!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11757228*
> Reminds me. Still have my Dads somewhere. Gotta track that down. And his bakelite handled badgerhair brush! Not that I'll ever use them, but....
> I hope there still in good condition.


Ok, Photobucket time!! True story..... When I met Mindy, oh what, 200 years ago?? She had one of these brushes on her desk. Didn't take long to drive me nuts wondering what it was for.







So I finally ask, cause it looked like it was never used & all, she says: "It's a computer dust brush silly!"








Well, of course it was! What was I thinking?? So we move, had to be all of a sudden, like everything in our lives, often triggered by an illness, like this whole plan of getting a house was. So the brush gets lost, ahem, er, mis-placed during the move. Not like a few things, which we now know were stolen...... Anyway, so I'm hitting the systems with canned air, getting ticked cause we're finally away from that river silt & I can't keep the dust out of the fans!







<*Steaming> She's gotta hit me up with..... You're at Home Depot almost every day!! (seriously, I was back then, um, last month) Again:







So I pick up this guy:









Ok, I don't know if they have some Voodoo on them, or electrostatic properties or something, but using this brush & the shaving brush, cleans better, keeps the dust off longer & is easier to use than anything else I've used! Except for Optical Discs, nothing like a drop of DAWN in a bottle of water for cleaning them!









Quote:



Originally Posted by GoodInk;11757347 
Got my new camera, here is a macros test shot . By the way, any good tips on cleaning 99% of the dust out of a PC, I think I'm going to need more than compressed air.

Click to expand...

Nice!! Super Macro! What Camera is it?? See above for cleaning tips, or, you can fill the sink with distilled water, dip it, put an ultra-sonic vibrator, pull it out, hang it exactly 18" over a heater vent...... Or you can use that super cool vacuum below!! Man, 500 watts! I don't think my table saw uses 500 watts, that should clean & wax your car when it's done with your computer.









Seriously, the leader of the Haf thread, FalloutBoy, uses his air compressor to blow everything off. You should hold the fan blades when you do that cause sometimes, maybe if it hits wrong it might upset the delicate balance and yada yada! LOL! I've been zipping fans with air for years, never had one go off because of it!








Quote:



Originally Posted by H969;11757437 
Wow, Awesome close up!
Ya you going to need some good cleaning, if you can get that close, you need a DataVac I have one and it is Great!!!

Click to expand...

Seriously! This thing is 3/4HP?? For that price?? Gotta get me one of those, next check after my multi-meter!! Rep+ for the most outstanding case cleaner I've seen on this thread man!

Ok, Now I'm a bit ticked gang, I've been edited for content & when I adjust the content, them comment about it, my post gets rejected before I can post it!! Try this again.......Grrrrr.*


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gang, my apologies for the way your posts were butchered, specificly the smilies & images but I guess there's a new rule that you can't have more than 38 images in your post!
Perhaps I should go back to quoting one person at a time??


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11758643*
> Then there's this guy! How the heck do you get sooooo much in your sig?? Any time I try something like that, it says I have too many charachters! Trust me, I'm the only Character in my system!


To get that much in a sig you have to fix the overly long sig links that most of the clubs provide. Instead of

Code:



Code:


[PLAIN][center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center][/PLAIN]

use

Code:



Code:


[PLAIN][center][URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/525009/"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/URL][/center][/PLAIN]

which cuts you down from 180 characters to 110 if I counted correctly. You can do that with any link to a thread here at OCN. Just replace the word URL with THREAD and instead of the entire url itself after the = just use the thread number. Compare the two links to see what I mean.

One of the other tricks is to eliminate all but the first center tag. Most of the clubs have a center tag for their sig line, but if you just use the one prior to the first link and the /center at the end of the last one you save 17 characters per link. You can do the same with the B (bold) tag. It all adds up fairly quickly.

If anyone needs some help with theirs shoot me a message with the links to all of your clubs and I'll see what I can do. It's really pretty simple once you start working with it.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11758656*
> Hey Gang, my apologies for the way your posts were butchered, specificly the smilies & images but I guess there's a new rule that you can't have more than 38 images in your post!
> Perhaps I should go back to quoting one person at a time??


lol, Bri you kill me sometimes. The camera is a Canon T2i, I was using my 55-250mm lens from about 4-5ft away. Here is a shot of the moon I took while having a smoke. No tripod, just turned the flash off and turned the ISO down to 200.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11758833*
> To get that much in a sig you have to fix the overly long sig links that most of the clubs provide. Instead of
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [PLAIN][center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center][/PLAIN]
> 
> use
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [PLAIN][center][URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/525009/"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/URL][/center][/PLAIN]
> 
> which cuts you down from 180 characters to 110 if I counted correctly. You can do that with any link to a thread here at OCN. Just replace the word URL with THREAD and instead of the entire url itself after the = just use the thread number. Compare the two links to see what I mean.
> 
> One of the other tricks is to eliminate all but the first center tag. Most of the clubs have a center tag for their sig line, but if you just use the one prior to the first link and the /center at the end of the last one you save 17 characters per link. You can do the same with the B (bold) tag. It all adds up fairly quickly.
> 
> If anyone needs some help with theirs shoot me a message with the links to all of your clubs and I'll see what I can do. It's really pretty simple once you start working with it.


Ohhhhhhh Niccceeee!!







Ok, now how do you add the ones that are hidden? You know, it says reveal text or quotes here, click on it and things drop down. And, do the hidden words count toward your total charachter count?

I know, I wasn't coming back, but Mindy spilled Coffee on the bed & the laundry room is across from the office. As the song goes, from The Fixx BTW, One thing leads to another. Plus she was asleep, got up to play games on facebook, so I had to check something about Shout stain remover.... One, one thing leads to anotherrr. Hmm, you tube?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHYIGy1dyd8[/ame]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11758837*
> lol, Bri you kill me sometimes. The camera is a Canon T2i, I was using my 55-250mm lens from about 4-5ft away. Here is a shot of the moon I took while having a smoke. No tripod, just turned the flash off and turned the ISO down to 200.


You got a huge shot of the moon with a small lens. Oh wait, it says your were 4-5 feet away!! That explains it!







Ok, that's what, 7 images, should be ok. Gotta start counting as I go you know. mr-Charles, you better watch out too!


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;11758576*
> Very good, but a little nitpick:
> 
> The edges around the bumps on the scout follow the same pattern, they are not round. Also they go straight outwards a little, then slanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise it looks perfect, well done.


I'm assuming you mean the side panel bumps? They are off because I made them with a sheet metal tool in Solidworks which bends the metal. Solidworks can't do plastic deformation like a regular sheet metal forming tool/stamp uses so you have to make things a bit more rounded. If you don't it has sheet metal bend radius errors. Silly computers not being able to do complicated materials science calculations...

If it's not that then I probably messed up and just haven't noticed it yet









@ Gen.E and Brisleep

No worries, I will get them available to you hopefully soon now that I am on break. I'm just waiting to upload them until I get everything done on the inside of the case (ie the important stuff







). The files will open in any mainstream CAD Solidworks/AutoCAD/Pro-e and I'm working on getting them into sketchup to meet the free requirement.

Also, for the weight of water it's 1g in 1 cc for the metric folks or remember the cooking saying, "A pint is a pound the world around." 8 pints = about 8 pounds = about 1 gallon of water.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11759582*
> Ohhhhhhh Niccceeee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now how do you add the ones that are hidden? You know, it says reveal text or quotes here, click on it and things drop down. And, do the hidden words count toward your total charachter count?


You mean like this?


Spoiler: Bri's Sig Here



Put your text between the spoiler tags.



or this?


Spoiler: Bri's Sig Here






Spoiler: ONE






Spoiler: TWO






Spoiler: THREE






Spoiler: FOUR






Spoiler: FIVE






Spoiler: SIX






Spoiler: SEVEN






Spoiler: EIGHT






Spoiler: NINE



Put your text between the spoiler tags.






























You can use a Spoiler in your sig to save LINES, but not characters. You are limited to 8 lines total (and blank lines count as a line). The Spoiler counts as two lines. You can fit as much text as you can without exceeding the character limit into the spoiler and it will still only count as two lines. This thread has more information on this.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Ahhhh! The Fixx! That was one of the first 45s I purchased with my very own $$$







Great music. Guess that's why the whole 'Retro 80s' thing is still going strong, eh?










Cool pic.








I'm using one of the lunar eclipse ones I posted as my wallpaper right now. @#$% I need a digital camera!


----------



## H969

BriSleep,
Check this thread...http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ation-56k.html
This Vac is like 10 times more power than can air and will save lots of $$$$
As for power it can spin a fan that has no power going to it and the LED's will light up from the friction or static!!!








You will never buy another canned air again


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You mean like this?

Put your text between the spoiler tags.

or this?

Put your text between the spoiler tags.

You can use a Spoiler in your sig to save LINES, but not characters. You are limited to 8 lines total (and blank lines count as a line). The Spoiler counts as two lines. You can fit as much text as you can without exceeding the character limit into the spoiler and it will still only count as two lines. This thread has more information on this.


PapaSmurf, 
He is smart like anything!!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiggins;11759796*
> I'm assuming you mean the side panel bumps? They are off because I made them with a sheet metal tool in Solidworks which bends the metal. Solidworks can't do plastic deformation like a regular sheet metal forming tool/stamp uses so you have to make things a bit more rounded. If you don't it has sheet metal bend radius errors. Silly computers not being able to do complicated materials science calculations...
> 
> If it's not that then I probably messed up and just haven't noticed it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Gen.E and Brisleep
> 
> No worries, I will get them available to you hopefully soon now that I am on break. I'm just waiting to upload them until I get everything done on the inside of the case (ie the important stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The files will open in any mainstream CAD Solidworks/AutoCAD/Pro-e and I'm working on getting them into sketchup to meet the free requirement.
> 
> Also, for the weight of water it's 1g in 1 cc for the metric folks or remember the cooking saying, "A pint is a pound the world around." 8 pints = about 8 pounds = about 1 gallon of water.


This ^ Are you kidden me?








This Kid is going places


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



As for power it can spin a fan that has no power going to it and the LED's will light up from the friction or static!!!










Eeek!








Isn't that bad for the fans?


----------



## H969

CSX Green Flame Stacker, Hand Airbrush Aluminum ATX Full Tower Limited Edition - Brand New

$350 shipped, enter promo code csx

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...products_id=70

They have 3 awesome cases, for sale with the free shipping US and Can only.
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...hp?cPath=12_45


----------



## Diabolical999

Just did a (non-gaming) build for a friend... _who initially considered a pre-built_.







Budget was $450. Had to RMA the G.Skill RAM because one stick was completely DOA







. Anyways, fun case to work with! Friend was blown away since he's used to garbage HP and Dell pre-builts haha. Installed a new Samsung F3 500GB in (not pictured).


----------



## DireLeon2010

Hope this works





























































Prepare to fire the Wave Motion Gun!!!


----------



## mr-Charles

...just so i haven't forgotten all/any of you Scout's out there,
I will just send ya this as my Holiday/Seasons Greeting's/Cheer's 
from [_mr-Charles & family_ ], to all of you for out/over thar's >>> family/household . . .

*...







MERRY CHRISTMAS







& a 
Happy Holiday's Greetings







, too ... *

......._ let's make it a safe one, as well _. . .









_mr-Charles_ . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


lol, Bri you kill me sometimes. The camera is a Canon T2i, I was using my 55-250mm lens from about 4-5ft away. Here is a shot of the moon I took while having a smoke. No tripod, just turned the flash off and turned the ISO down to 200.











Great Pictures. I love the new camera.


----------



## Enigma8750

Merry Christmas to all
Peace on Earth and Good
Will towards Men.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

But it's only Christmas Eve...


----------



## Enigma8750

I know but I won't be on tomorrow.


----------



## Striker36

i love you all









merry Christmas!(eve)

love the new stuff on the last few pages


----------



## Enigma8750

Same to you Striker..


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabolical999;11763128*
> Just did a (non-gaming) build for a friend... _who initially considered a pre-built_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget was $450. Had to RMA the G.Skill RAM because one stick was completely DOA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyways, fun case to work with! Friend was blown away, since he's used to garbage HP and Dell pre-builts haha. Installed a new Samsung F3 500GB in (not pictured).


Very nice, clean install man.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11763474*
> Hope this works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare to fire the Wave Motion Gun!!!


At least I can see what the Apollish's look like in our cases, I planned in replacing all with Apollish Vegas', and mounting one exactly where you have that one, siiick!


----------



## Syrillian

Yar!

Right back at ya, Sir Striker!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

random pic of my two loves, my 25inch HP and Scout


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11765355*
> random pic of my two loves, my 25inch HP and Scout


Brag brag brag.. I only have a 19 inch but my wife still loves me the way that I am..LOL..


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Brag brag brag.. I only have a 19 inch but my wife still loves me the way that I am..LOL..


----------



## Enigma8750

THE CMSSC UPGRADE CONTEST

I was wondering... Let's have a contest to photoshop a new CM Storm Scout. Staying with the military concept. The winner would win a Lian Li. Card Reader.










IT needs to be in picture form with labels of the New ideas.

Enigma8750, Papa Smurf and BriSleep will be the contest officers.
Contest will be officially over on Jan 30, 2011

I left out Rocker and Striker so they can compete. May the best Brain win.

Contestant 1 is GoodInk


----------



## Mongol

Be safe and sane during the holidays my friends...I hope you all get what you've wished for and may your scouts strike fast and true.







. Ho-ho-ho!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's looking like I won't be on OCN at all for you contest. I've been warned that I need to remove my avatar and what they are considering an offending line from my sig which I refuse to do. They have all sorts of references to Christmas all over these forums and they want to bust me for having something that celebrates the one true meaning of the holiday. They let pornography, vulgarity, and profanity go, but my sig and avatar are considered not appropriate. If that is the case OCN is NOT a forum I want to have any part of.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> It's looking like I won't be on OCN at all for you contest. I've been warned that I need to remove my avatar and what they are considering an offending line from my sig which I refuse to do. They have all sorts of references to Christmas all over these forums and they want to bust me for having something that celebrates the one true meaning of the holiday. They let pornography, vulgarity, and profanity go, but my sig and avatar are considered not appropriate. If that is the case OCN is NOT a forum I want to have any part of.


I was a JW (Jehovah's Witness) until age 13 and Christmas never offended me. I enjoyed the lights and festivities. I really can't understand the problem














Every culture is to be respected EXCEPT western/Christian culture? *It's not like you're on here holy-rollin and telling us all we're going to hell if we're not "insert denomination here"

Merry Christmas everybody!
Happy Birthday Jesus!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11765848*
> It's looking like I won't be on OCN at all for you contest. I've been warned that I need to remove my avatar and what they are considering an offending line from my sig which I refuse to do. They have all sorts of references to Christmas all over these forums and they want to bust me for having something that celebrates the one true meaning of the holiday. They let pornography, vulgarity, and profanity go, but my sig and avatar are considered not appropriate. If that is the case OCN is NOT a forum I want to have any part of.


I have fought this battle as well with the same Attitude and the same reasoning and I have come up with my personal solution. A couple of years ago everybody put Santa hats on their Avatars for Christmas. But to Say Christ was a dirty word. I have felt the same as you but leaving doesn't win. Staying and Being and Christian is enough to do what the Lord said. Stay with us Papa. God knows your heart and he loves you and them too. A famous Saint once said. Preach the Gospel at all times and sometimes you may use words.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I told them it was only there for the holiday and that I would change/remove it on the 26th so it's now in their hands. I fully believe that I am being reasonable here. If they choose to take any action so be it, but I refuse to back down on this.


----------



## Enigma8750

That is a fair gesture. And I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11766199*
> I told them it was only there for the holiday and that I would change/remove it on the 26th so it's now in their hands. I fully believe that I am being reasonable here. If they choose to take any action so be it, but I refuse to back down on this.











Always 'Keep' your stand!!!!!!!!

Wishing all my friends of OCN / CMSSC, a 'Happy' & 'Healthy' Christmas!!! God Bless You All!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Very Nice Rogue..
Thank you..
Wishing you all the same and more..
Love ya Much.. E.


----------



## Enigma8750

For My Friend,
Bill Owen..
His Second Storm Scout Mod
on OCN and The CMSSC.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aVl7UoYQGY&feature=fvw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4gfk9eaml8&[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3mGLrxmHuc&[/ame]

Check out all of Bill's Video's and Subscribe to his YouTube Link.


----------



## H969

Marry Christmas everybody!!!


----------



## ROM3000

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im in love D:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826102062&cm_mmc=SNC-YouTube-_-na-_-na-_-na


----------



## PapaSmurf

I like the mouse, just not the price.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Mouse? Rat?










Hello Hercules!

This cheap camera sucks


----------



## AuraNova

Geez, I've REALLY been out of the loop. Storm Scout II?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11759838*
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bri's Sig Here
> 
> 
> 
> Put your text between the spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> 
> or this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bri's Sig Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TWO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: THREE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FOUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SEVEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NINE
> 
> 
> 
> Put your text between the spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use a Spoiler in your sig to save LINES, but not characters. You are limited to 8 lines total (and blank lines count as a line). The Spoiler counts as two lines. You can fit as much text as you can without exceeding the character limit into the spoiler and it will still only count as two lines. This thread has more information on this.


I knew a guy )Another, "When I was in the Army" presentation( from Boston, you know, one of those guys who Paaks his Caa in the Gaaraage, guys. He could win just about any trivia contest put before him! His favorite quote was: "I'm a veritable fountain of Useless Information".

You sir, you are hereby pronounced a "Veritable Fountain of UseFull Information"!!!

Under King, Country, God, The Universe & all of Whatever, I hereby grant you rank of *Head Fountain*!

What?? Fountain Head, where's that??








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11760924*
> Ahhhh! The Fixx! That was one of the first 45s I purchased with my very own $$$ Great music. Guess that's why the whole 'Retro 80s' thing is still going strong, eh?
> 
> Cool pic.
> I'm using one of the lunar eclipse ones I posted as my wallpaper right now. @#$% I need a digital camera!


Pictures and Smilies are hereby edited on my whim so that I may use my own!!








Wha???? The Fixx on 45's?? Also something that would be edited out because of the forum were on.....The Heck you say!! First time I heard The Fixx was off CD!! I'm old dude, how did you find The Fixx on 45??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiggins;11759796*
> 
> @ Gen.E and Brisleep
> 
> No worries, I will get them available to you hopefully soon now that I am on break. I'm just waiting to upload them until I get everything done on the inside of the case (ie the important stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The files will open in any mainstream CAD Solidworks/AutoCAD/Pro-e and I'm working on getting them into sketchup to meet the free requirement.
> 
> Also, for the weight of water it's 1g in 1 cc for the metric folks or remember the cooking saying, "A pint is a pound the world around." 8 pints = about 8 pounds = about 1 gallon of water.


Awesome Shiggins!! You been here so long, but you post so little, now I know why! I really expected PapaSmurf to be the first to answer this one. Eight pounds!! No wonder it was so hard running the dirty water from the grout cleanup outside every 5-10 minutes, about 4 1/2 gallons, carry the 6, drop the sub points, hit the calculator button on my keyboard. That's 36 pounds per trip!! Of course weighing even more because it had Grout in it!! Phew!! No wonder I lost 35lbs working on the house.









What Shower you ask?? Well, even if you didn't. This years crowning achievement in my life was moving out of a tiny little trailer on a flood plain near a river into a 1226 sq ft house in order for it to be handicapped accessible.

This:









Turned into this:









That's not the best, finished picture, the walls are Jade green now and of course there are fixtures that put out water, but this is a little more presentable.

To give you an idea, this floor shot is how it all looked before we started hoofing out what I call "The Grout Water", you can't pour it down a drain, it's similar to concrete:









This mod designed by Mindy Kroll, build by Antonio Hernandez, Monica Diaz, Samed Diaz / Hernandez & Brian Kroll.

Finally, my all time favorite quote, it's on my Facebook page & I don't even like Facebook, involves the Pint:
*"A pint is just a pint. If you take a quart of water & pour it into a pint jar, when it overflows, it's doing the best it can."*
The last thing said to me by my First Sergeant before I left the army because of Cancer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11761073*
> BriSleep,
> Check this thread...http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/837547-cleanup-lower-temps-quieter-operation-56k.html
> This Vac is like 10 times more power than can air and will save lots of $$$$
> As for power it can spin a fan that has no power going to it and the LED's will light up from the friction or static!!!
> You will never buy another canned air again


That still amazes me, all that power in that little tiny object!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11761529*
> Eeek!
> Isn't that bad for the fans?


Oh, I keep reading that, big warnings to hole your fan blades when you blow them out, vac them, or somehow otherwise blast the dust off them. Untill someone provides me with more than one study that shows this significantly reduces the life of a fan.
*PTTTTTTHHHHHH!!*
I've done it to all kinds of fans, sleeve bearing, ball bearing, electric, motorized, power on, power off, never had a fan that was obviously affected yet!! Besides, who can resist that sound they make when they hit the right speed with the air blasting over them?? Zzzzzzinnng!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11763474*
> Hope this works
> 
> Prepare to fire the Wave Motion Gun!!!


Picture included, Smiliies deleted!
Come on man, that's terrific with the saying and all but haven't you seen me post this one:








??? I do want to put the Vegas one in the bottom, that would be cool, esp when she gets the new desk & I reveal what's happening with her side panel!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;11764219*
> Very nice, clean install man.
> 
> At least I can see what the Apollish's look like in our cases, I planned in replacing all with Apollish Vegas', and mounting one exactly where you have that one, siiick!


Evo!!! See above post!! BTW, you ever hear of someone called Evo Shandler??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;11764231*
> Yar!
> 
> Right back at ya, Sir Striker!


Thanks for visiting Syrillian!! BTW, maybe you can help with the new limit on smilies per post?? Yeah, I edited out yours too! b
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11766124*
> I have fought this battle as well with the same Attitude and the same reasoning and I have come up with my personal solution. A couple of years ago everybody put Santa hats on their Avatars for Christmas. But to Say Christ was a dirty word. I have felt the same as you but leaving doesn't win. Staying and Being and Christian is enough to do what the Lord said. Stay with us Papa. God knows your heart and he loves you and them too. A famous Saint once said. Preach the Gospel at all times and sometimes you may use words.


Amen!! What E said man, don't leave on these grounds, there are bigger wars for us to fight! Did Paul stop insulting the Church when they arrested & exiled him??









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11766394*


That reminds me of two things, no, three! The fight between Westinghouse and Edison....... The power and fury of Nature........ Nicola Tesla......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11767415*
> Marry Christmas everybody!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000;11768060*
> Merry Christmas Everyone


Sometimes it's hard to pick the last thing in a multi-quote, sometimes you gotta pick two.
What they said!! *And to all a good Night!!*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11768309*
> Im in love D:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826102062&cm_mmc=SNC-YouTube-_-na-_-na-_-na


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11768364*
> I like the mouse, just not the price.


Mclaren, again, where have you guys been:









My Sentinel & my Rat 7 side by side.
PapaSmurf, yes, it's expensive, is it worth it?? Well, for gaming so far, it's better than the Sentinel, but.... There is a problem, on this page, the fourth picture, the button, that's red, if you spin the RAT around, this is next to your thumb, the left of your thumb, it's impossible to hit without firing a round, it's pretty important to the operation of some games, it changes pages on the profiles so this is the first major ding in my experience & may make me send it back.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageGallery.aspx?CurImage=26-102-062-Z02&SpinSet=26-102-062-RS&ISList=26-102-062-Z01%2c26-102-062-Z02%2c26-102-062-Z03%2c26-102-062-Z04%2c26-102-062-Z05%2c26-102-062-Z06%2c26-102-062-Z07%2c26-102-062-Z08%2c26-102-062-Z09&S7ImageFlag=1&Item=N82E16826102062&Depa=0&WaterMark=1&Description=Saitek%20CCB437080002%2f04%2f1%20Black%20USB%20Wired%20Laser%20Cyborg%20R.A.T.%207%20Gaming%20Mouse

Hi Aura!!
In short, the Storm Scout II, well, one of us knows someone in Cooler Master, one of us knows someone at Evga. So, the one that knows Cooler Master knows that there's going to be a II, and they have Stolen, er, used, our ideas before, so...... We're having a contest to see who's idea gets Stolen, er, used first & hopefully, this time they'll give some credit where it's due.

*@Y'all*, again, in your submissions, could you please provide dimensions??? I't's gonna be very hard without them!









Before I get smacked in the head.... again, *Happy Hannukkah* from Mindy!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11768909*
> *@Y'all*, again, in your submissions, could you please provide dimensions??? I't's gonna be very hard without them!


For my submission, easy. Use the frame from the 690II Adv. slap on some plastic Scout over the top of it, just allow room for 25mm fans to be placed in between the steel frame and plastic casing, this will allow for thicker rads. I would like a much larger CPU cutout in the MB tray. Some nice rubber grommets for the cable management holes, if the accountants say we need cheap ones then leave them out. If the powers to be want to put the cross hairs in the front again, they need to be nicer and not as Skute, more like the ones on the Sniper.


----------



## GoodInk

*And MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Wha???? The Fixx on 45's?? Also something that would be edited out because of the forum were on.....The Heck you say!! First time I heard The Fixx was off CD!! I'm old dude, how did you find The Fixx on 45??


Tower Records. 1983. Tempe, Arizona. No....I think I am old







Oh jeeze, thanx....

Merry Christmas!
No. wasn't old enough to have a job back then. Did mow lawns and stuff tho.










Yeah. Was planning on doing something similar with my new/old rig too. As soon as I get a new PSU for it. I did that for the sig rig back in the summer. No copy-cats (JK) Guess great minds think alike?

Epic shower! Love the tile!


----------



## DireLeon2010

PREPARE TO FIRE THE WAVE MOTION GUN!!!!










[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty-1zWsXFNs&playnext=1&list=PL14085BD2EC4852E4&index=29]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty-1zWsXFNs&playnext=1&list=PL14085BD2EC4852E4&index=29"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty-1zWsXFNs&playnext=1&list=PL14085BD2EC4852E4&index=29[/ame[/URL]]

LOL! I'm such a big kid!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

I'm so close to taking the plunge and getting my SSD.
Seems im gonna need about 90gb so I've looked around and this seems a pretty good price:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/233730

Has anyone used ebuyer before? I've not myself so I've no idea what they're like.


----------



## infected rat

Nice price there yes. I use ebuyer all the time, they're solid, I even recently did a motherboard RMA with them and it was entirely problem free. So no worries on that front. You won't regret going SSD


----------



## Rockr69

Merry Christmas troops!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Its decided

R.A.T. 7 will be my next purchase

how "old" can it get ??

I have this:










for almosty 2 years lol and still strong


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11771408*
> PREPARE TO FIRE THE WAVE MOTION GUN!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty-1zWsXFNs&playnext=1&list=PL14085BD2EC4852E4&index=29
> 
> LOL! I'm such a big kid!


Ohhhhhh!!! Now I remember, it's allll coming back to me now!














LOL!! Mindy and I both rememberd hearing the phrase before but didn't know where from. Thanks for that!! Another vid snagged!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11773394*
> I'm so close to taking the plunge and getting my SSD.
> Seems im gonna need about 90gb so I've looked around and this seems a pretty good price:
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/233730
> 
> Has anyone used ebuyer before? I've not myself so I've no idea what they're like.


Man!! Wish I had an OCZ Vertex!! One of the penalites of being an "early adopter" is that you usually pay so much for the product when it comes out that you can't afford it when they make it better!!









Definitely won't regret getting an SSD, probably wonder how you did without & if it ever dies, wonder how to get by without one. I know, turn on your computer, go make a cup of coffee, look at the headlines, then you'll be booted up!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11773491*
> Merry Christmas troops!


Merry Christmas to you too General Rockr!! And to al you CMSSC gang out there, hope your day was as peacefull as mine! Not a single car has driven down our road!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11773585*
> Its decided
> 
> R.A.T. 7 will be my next purchase
> 
> how "old" can it get ??
> 
> I have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for almosty 2 years lol and still strong


Hope you like your RAT as much as you did your mouse. Longest lived mouse I ever had was 18 months, an original Microsquash mouse, one of the first laser mice, one day it's little red light just blinked out. I said...Ohhhhhh!!!


----------



## virus86

Merry Christmas!

I got some extra dough to blow on my computer. I was thinking a new PSU and try to OC my E8400 to 4GHz. Ive tried with my current PSU, but I think its causing problems.

New CPU cooler? Corsair H-50 or H-70? Id like something that can cool my E8400 and a future i7. I dont get the "Push/Pull" configuration. A fan mounted on both sides of the H-X0 and the air-flow is pointing in one direction? How would the airflow configuration be? Id like to mount a 120mm blue PWM fan on it.

I still have to cut the case to allow more air flow for the front and top fans.


----------



## Jamyy10

Hello guys, Christmas is over and it is now Boxing day over here!

I have gotten my CM Scout!!!!!!!!!! I have spent hours on the cable management and all the time paid off. Will have pics up in the morning for you all to see.

I also have one question to ask. Has anyone tried to use a Corsair H70 on the scout? I haven't got the H50 yet and i just wondered. I'm not sure it will fit but i could be wrong.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Virus, a push/pull fan configuration is set for one fan to blow air (push) into the heatsink/radiator and the other to draw (pull) air out of it. Pushing is more efficient than pulling, but the pull fan helps the push fan become more effective overall. The push fan only needs to push the air part way thru the heatsink/rad. The pull fan pulls it the rest of the way which increases airflow and air pressure (less noticeable). Most of the time it's only a 1 or 2C difference. Where it's really useful is it can allow one to use a pair of less powerful (and quieter) fans to achieve the same level of cooling with a lower noise level than a single more powerful and louder fan.


----------



## JmChile

does the noctua nh-d14 fit in there?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes.


----------



## JmChile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11775435*
> Yes.


100% sure man?
I really need to know if it fits 100%
if not im buying COOLER MASTER HAF 922


----------



## GTR Mclaren

It fits with the top fan installed ??


----------



## PapaSmurf

Do you mean the top of the case fan or the top side panel fan? I know the top side panel fan will NOT fit, but not sure about the top of the case fan. You might want to use the SEARCH function of the thread to search for nh-d14 and see some of the answers that have been posted in the past about it. I know that several people are using it successfully in this case so it obviously fits.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11768744*
> Geez, I've REALLY been out of the loop. Storm Scout II?


It's only a big rumor and Sata 3 and USB 3 will be a standard in a few months so I don't want anyone grabbing onto the new one for a new club before I do. This case is ours and the future comes from our Ideas.


----------



## linkin93

A few little things...

Cut out the metal parts on the front and zip tied a 140mm fan for more airflow:



















Some felt case feet (really for furniture but anyway) to stop HDD noise/vibrations:










And a new picture for the front page if you don't mind, Enigma


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11775435*
> Yes.


just look at our pictures. You are sure to see one. They are pretty popular until the H50 and H70 came out. Then we mostly went with those but I use a ASUS silent Square in mine. Old and BULKY as HELL.. So you are good. the only cooler that don't fit in this thing is the V10 CM


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;11776143*
> A few little things...
> 
> Cut out the metal parts on the front and zip tied a 140mm fan for more airflow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some felt case feet (really for furniture but anyway) to stop HDD noise/vibrations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a new picture for the front page if you don't mind, Enigma


Which one you want the bottom one is my favorite.. ?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11776167*
> just look at our pictures. You are sure to see one. They are pretty popular until the H50 and H70 came out. Then we mostly went with those but I use a ASUS silent Square in mine. Old and BULKY as HELL.. So you are good. the only cooler that don't fit in this thing is the V10 CM


Yes it fits

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc0eiPWzobY[/ame]


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11776366*
> Yes it fits
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc0eiPWzobY


I don't believe you.. The Measurement make it too big. Show me a picture.

Okay I saw the video.. but he put his DVD drive on the bottom shelf but that is a monster cooler.. it will take out some slots on your 5 1/4 bays... but you're right.. In theory it does fit. Good job Mclaren.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Look the video, almost at the end he install the cooler in the scout


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention all New Scouts.
We Need a Picture of your Rig ASAP
It helps us to help others.
Thank you.
That is all.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Watch the video again around the 4:00 mark. You'll see that while it will physically fit, it blocks the top 3 or 4 5.25" bays (depending on the motherboard) making it impossible to put anything but the absolute smallest optical drives in them. I wouldn't call that fitting in my book. Blocking one is one thing, but not blocking that many.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11776437*
> Look the video, almost at the end he install the cooler in the scout


yea.. I saw it .. He moved his Disk Drive to the bottom shelf.. but it did barely Fit.. Great work McLaren.. Rep up for the find.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11776466*
> Attention all New Scouts.
> We Need a Picture of your Rig ASAP
> It helps us to help others.
> Thank you.
> That is all.


OK, I guess I'm going to have to clean my PC and use my new camera.


----------



## PapaSmurf

So at best we should state it fits with some MAJOR caveats. It would depend on where your cpu socket is placed on the motherboard, what 5.25" drives or devices you intend to use, and how many of them if it would work for someone. That makes it difficult to recommend at the very least.


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11776466*
> Attention all New Scouts.
> We Need a Picture of your Rig ASAP
> It helps us to help others.
> Thank you.
> That is all.


Is it possible to have the Google Spreadsheet link to a picture of the user's rig?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Whoa! That's not my Scout

I was just commenting on the storage....thing. Thought it was a cool idea.

http://www.overclock.net/11763474-post16317.html

Posted some pics yesterday. Finally. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11776466*
> Attention all New Scouts.
> We Need a Picture of your Rig ASAP
> It helps us to help others.
> Thank you.
> That is all.


You asked for it, lol


----------



## BriSleep

*@ Rockr*, anyone else who's played *Dead Space*: Hey did you already know they were doing a DS2 when you said that to me, around end of last month? Or were you kidding me, cause, here it is:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/214438/the_20_most_anticipated_video_games_of_2011.html?tk=nl_dnx_h_crawl
Slide number 4.









Not that I'll be able to buy it right away, they're usually $59-! I like waiting for 6 months or more then they get around my price range, usually. Besides, I haven't played BioShock 2 yet!







Ok, my favorite thing in BioShock was everybody singing & this is a quote so no sensoring me!! From BioShock: "Jesus loves me this I know, cause the Bible tells me so..."
Mindy hates when the Big Daddies, Rosies, etc., are groaning & hitting thier heads against the dead power portals. Heh Heh!


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11776181*
> Which one you want the bottom one is my favorite.. ?


Of course


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11776366*
> Yes it fits
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc0eiPWzobY


Oh yeah, snagged another vid!! Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

GoodInk, did you mount those hard drives by screwing them from the bottom of the case or are you using 3M 4010 tape to hold them there?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11778618*
> GoodInk, did you mount those hard drives by screwing them from the bottom of the case or are you using 3M 4010 tape to hold them there?


I screwed them and put a o-ring in between the case and HDD.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sweet. That's a good way to open up some additional space like that.


----------



## Jamyy10

Has anyone tried to use a Corsair H70 on the scout? I haven't got the H50 yet and i just wondered. I'm not sure it will fit but i could be wrong.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes they have. If you go towards the top of the page, click on Search This Thread, enter H70, then click on GO you can find posts where they discuss it.


----------



## kev_b

Those 2, WD 1 TB hard drives I thought I lost to a trogen I have working again, I used Paragon 9.0 to reformat my drive to FAT 32 then reformat back to NTFS, I did this a few times and every time the trogen would still show up whenever it was plugged in to my netbook using a USB dock. I was not able before to load Windows 7 because this trogen would cause my pc to restart every time I tried to load Windows 7 but this time since reformatting back and forth a few times I was able to load windows, then I reformatted again and the trogen never showed it's ugly face again. It took me all day to do all this but at least I can end my year on a good note and I saved $200.00 in replacement cost.
I am doing a bay fan experiment on my other Lian Li, it should be finished in a week or 2 then I can get back to modding my Scout for the new year, going to have the paint sand blasted next week to get ready for powder coating, I may have to do some more cutting to the top of the case under the top I/O panel, I think the new on/off reset switches I have coming might be to long, the USB 3.0 assembly will fit just fine though.


----------



## Therapy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


*@ Rockr*, anyone else who's played *Dead Space*: Hey did you already know they were doing a DS2 when you said that to me, around end of last month? Or were you kidding me, cause, here it is: 
http://www.pcworld.com/article/21443...nl_dnx_h_crawl
Slide number 4.









Not that I'll be able to buy it right away, they're usually $59-! I like waiting for 6 months or more then they get around my price range, usually. Besides, I haven't played BioShock 2 yet!







Ok, my favorite thing in BioShock was everybody singing & this is a quote so no sensoring me!! From BioShock: "Jesus loves me this I know, cause the Bible tells me so..." 
Mindy hates when the Big Daddies, Rosies, etc., are groaning & hitting thier heads against the dead power portals. Heh Heh!










Heh I'm actually playing through Dead Space 1 for the first time atm. Picked it up in a bargain bin remembering everyone praising it. It is awesome, especially for the price I payed







(12 euro's or something). Good thing about playing it late is not having to wait so long for the sequel to arrive







allthough I probably let that slip untill it's in the bargain bin again







I usually buy cheap games (like at the steam sales now







), finish them, then buy the "new" games that came out earlier for cheap. You'll be behind in "newness" a bit but it's helluva lot cheaper ^^

I also played Bioshock 1 for the first time very recently. And now playing Bioshock 2 (15 euro's for the "limited" edition with an LP and CD with soundtracks and an artbook ^^)

Cheap gaming ftw









The only game I'll get the moment it comes out will be DIABLO 3


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> The only game I'll get the moment it comes out will be DIABLO 3


:drool3! D3! D3!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11778243*
> You asked for it, lol


:heyyou:Sure like to show-off this Rig. LOL) G-D Bless!!! She is a beauty!









This is my Fav. of your Pic's, GoodInk. Nice camera. Pic's are clean!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*









Sure like to show-off this Rig. LOL







) G-D Bless!!! She is a beauty!









This is my Fav. of your Pic's, GoodInk. Nice camera. Pic's are clean!!!!










Thanks, I'm glad I took the pics, I discovered that I have water going through my CPU block backwards. Guess what I'll be doing today







I think I need to get better lighting, and next time I'm going to shoot in RAW, there were a couple pics that would have turned out great but they had lens distortion. I got almost a fish eye look on those.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Is it possible to have the Google Spreadsheet link to a picture of the user's rig?


That is a good Question.. Look into it and I will implement it for you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


You asked for it, lol



















































































I love this Rig...Awesome Wicked Build..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Is it possible to have the Google Spreadsheet link to a picture of the user's rig?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That is a good Question.. Look into it and I will implement it for you.


Yes it is. You just have to put the bb code in it the same way you would put it in a post.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Those 2, WD 1 TB hard drives I thought I lost to a trogen I have working again, I used Paragon 9.0 to reformat my drive to FAT 32 then reformat back to NTFS, I did this a few times and every time the trogen would still show up whenever it was plugged in to my netbook using a USB dock. I was not able before to load Windows 7 because this trogen would cause my pc to restart every time I tried to load Windows 7 but this time since reformatting back and forth a few times I was able to load windows, then I reformatted again and the trogen never showed itâ€™s ugly face again. It took me all day to do all this but at least I can end my year on a good note and I saved $200.00 in replacement cost. 
I am doing a bay fan experiment on my other Lian Li, it should be finished in a week or 2 then I can get back to modding my Scout for the new year, going to have the paint sand blasted next week to get ready for powder coating, I may have to do some more cutting to the top of the case under the top I/O panel, I think the new on/off reset switches I have coming might be to long, the USB 3.0 assembly will fit just fine though.


Next time you have a stubborn trojan like that try running DBan on the drive to completely wipe it first. That will normally wipe anything off of it. Then boot to a startup disk, go to a command prompt, then type in * fdisk/mbr* and hit enter. This should reset the Master Boot Record to wipe out any remnants there. Just doing a Format (even a long one) or deleting the partition and then recreating a new partition THE EXACT SAME SIZE won't really help much. Now do a FULL format using the Windows disk management tools. That should take care of it.

When you have a stubborn Virus or Trojan you often times need to take a couple of extra steps. After wiping the old partition off of the drive you need to shut the system completely down (a reboot isn't sufficient here), power back up and create two temporary partitions of different sizes (that also won't be the same sizes as the ones you want to end up with), long format them, shut down again, power back up, delete both of these partitions, shut down again, power back up, create the permanent partitions the size you need them to be (and they can NOT be the same as you created a few steps back), then long format them. I know it's a lot of steps, but they are necessary if you get stuck with a stubborn one that isn't wiped out by a regular format.

The reason for the extra steps of creating temporary partitions that you end up deleting is that quite often when simply recreating a partition of the same size the system takes a short cut and doesn't perform as thorough of a disk operation and simply restores the old partition with all of it's crap intact. All it does it set the flags to show the files as deleted, but doesn't actually overwrite them leaving the Trojan/Virus intact. Creating the temp partitions of different sizes forces it to not take the shortcut and do the complete process like it should.

Trying to use shortcuts like quick formats or third party partitioning tools also tend to not take care of these types of problems. One is normally better off using either the Windows partitioning and formatting tools and going with a full format. A quick format doesn't check every cluster, sector, etc. of the drive like a Full Format does.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

So my OCZ Vertex 2 90GB is on its way







Should be here thursday which is good cus thats my only day off this week, working in retail in the boxing day sales is horrible.

Now does anyone have any guides or a even just some quick advice on here they can give me for installing and setting up my SSD?

Currently I have windows installed on one of my 500gb drives, will that have to be uninstalled? and if so how?

I know theres something called ACHI I think and something called TRIM, so ive no idea what these are or how to enable them lol so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


So my OCZ Vertex 2 90GB is on its way







Should be here thursday which is good cus thats my only day off this week, working in retail in the boxing day sales is horrible.

Now does anyone have any guides or a even just some quick advice on here they can give me for installing and setting up my SSD?

Currently I have windows installed on one of my 500gb drives, will that have to be uninstalled? and if so how?

I know theres something called ACHI I think and something called TRIM, so ive no idea what these are or how to enable them lol so any help would be appreciated.










TRIM is enabled by default in Windows 7. AHCI must be enabled in your BIOS before you install the OS to the SSD. You could image your C drive and copy it over to the SSD, but I personally find that doing a clean install is a better idea. As for tips, just disable indexing on the C drive. I wouldn't worry about anything else, because I don't think they really make that big of a difference in performance. Enjoy that SSD. It makes a world of a difference.

Also, here's a really good guide that I used.
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...-SSD-ABC-Guide


----------



## Enigma8750

SSD Help.. Here you go.. This is what I did to mine. It is great.

http://www.overclock.net/11029968-post13922.html


----------



## kev_b

My Scout is going in tomorrow for sand blasting and powder coating, I think I'm done with any cutting on the case. Rear grill cut out to fit a Lian Li fan grill, I also have a round hole just below and under the rear fan to pass the fan power lead thru in case a fan gets mounted on the outside of the case (H-70 cpu cooler), cable management holes cut for the 24 pin connector, another square hole cut in the drive bays for cables to pass thru. Front fan hole cut to 5 inches and raised to center the fan with the bulls eye of the front grill, drilled for either 120mm or 140mm fans, round or square fans, top fan hole cut to 5 inches for 140mm fan. The hole in the top of the case in the front where the front I/O panel wires pass thru was enlarged to use the Delrin power /reset Illuminated 16mm Switch prewired and sleeved. It looks like sh** right now but after the powder coating it'll be a brand new case!
Opps, I forgot 1 cable management hole on the back of the case behind the MB tray to pass thru 2 USB 3.0 cables, I can do that in the morning I guess.


----------



## Enigma8750

For all New SSD OWNERs. Follow this install. It is professionally written by a man that wrote Bios for a living.

First before you do anything....before you begin the new installation make sure you have the HDD option in your BIOS set to AHCI. Not IDE OR SATA. AHCI will include SATA but it won't work the other way around.

Thanks Rockr69 and twocables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11028564*
> I think that the installer doesn't align it properly to begin with. Here's a method that was recently taught to me that I guarantee will work perfectly to properly align a solid state drive:
> 
> To make things easy, disconnect all other drives (but leave any optical disc drives connected)
> Boot from the Windows 7 installation DVD
> When you see the "Install now" button, click "Repair your computer"
> You'll see a little window named "System Recovery Options" appear that searches for Windows installations.
> When it finishes, you will see a dialog box. Select "Use recovery tools that can help fix problems starting Windows. Select an operating system to repair.", and then click *Next*.
> Click "Command Prompt"
> Type *diskpart* to load DiskPart
> Type *list disk*
> Type *select disk 0* (or whichever number your SSD gets)
> If you want to be sure you have the right one selected, then type *list partition*.
> Once you know you have the right drive selected, type *clean*.
> Type *create partition primary align=1024*
> Type *format quick fs=ntfs*
> It will appear like it's going to take forever, but then like 5-10 seconds later, it suddenly finishes, jumping straight from 0% to 100%.
> Type *active*
> Type *list partition* to see your creation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type *exit*
> Type *exit*
> Click Restart
> Boot from the DVD again and perform a normal installation using the "Custom (advanced)" type of installation.
> So to summarize:
> 
> Get to that Command Prompt
> Type *diskpart*
> Type *list disk*
> Type *select disk 0* (or whichever number it turns out to be)
> Type *clean*
> Type *create partition primary align=1024*
> Type *format quick fs=ntfs*
> Type *active*
> Type *exit*
> Type *exit*
> Click Restart
> Install Windows 7
> This will prevent Windows 7's installer from creation that 100MB partition, and it will also be properly aligned!


If this helps you send some love to "Two Cables" for his wisdom.

BTW. Two Cables informed me that he got this info from *lsdmeasap*
Much love to you and all.


----------



## Enigma8750

Great Job Gen Kev b. Looks like another nice build coming down the pike.


----------



## Enigma8750

To all of our New Scouts..
Please be patient with us..
We will get to your questions
But this is the Holiday Season
for us Americans and Christians
and we are with our other families.
Semper Fi. Do or Die.
Gen E.


----------



## Dorianime

Hey I got an 8/4pin CPU connection Reference/Suggestion. It's what I ended up doing since I had the Motherboard already on. Plus when I upgraded the PSU I did not have to remove the Motherboard. all you need is to buy an extension for the CPU pin (3bucks) and screw driver


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11786280*
> My Scout is going in tomorrow for sand blasting and powder coating, I think I'm done with any cutting on the case. Rear grill cut out to fit a Lian Li fan grill, I also have a round hole just below and under the rear fan to pass the fan power lead thru in case a fan gets mounted on the outside of the case (H-70 cpu cooler), cable management holes cut for the 24 pin connector, another square hole cut in the drive bays for cables to pass thru. Front fan hole cut to 5 inches and raised to center the fan with the bulls eye of the front grill, drilled for either 120mm or 140mm fans, round or square fans, top fan hole cut to 5 inches for 140mm fan. The hole in the top of the case in the front where the front I/O panel wires pass thru was enlarged to use the Delrin power /reset Illuminated 16mm Switch prewired and sleeved. It looks like sh** right now but after the powder coating it'll be a brand new case!
> Opps, I forgot 1 cable management hole on the back of the case behind the MB tray to pass thru 2 USB 3.0 cables, I can do that in the morning I guess.


That is looking nice, what are you using to make the cuts? And why the 2 sets of holes for fans on the front? I wish sometimes that I would take the time to make my cuts look nice. At the same time this is my only rig some the way I look at it right now is, if you can't see oh well.


----------



## GoodInk

I know this has been covered before, but I thought I would post it for the new Scouts. Here is how to remove the top panel.




























Now you might want to know why to remove the top. Well to cut the mesh over the top fan to allow for much better air flow.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


That is looking nice, what are you using to make the cuts? And why the 2 sets of holes for fans on the front? I wish sometimes that I would take the time to make my cuts look nice. At the same time this is my only rig some the way I look at it right now is, if you can't see oh well.


I've used a dremel, 5 inch hole saw and lots of filing, the 2 sets of holes on the front fan is so I can mount either a round 140mm fan with the 120mm mounting holes or the standard 140mm fan, the other holes on the front are for the front case grill.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Thanks for the info enigma, ill follow that guide when my drive arrives on thursday









With regards to my current windows install, will I have to remove it somehow or will my system ignore it and just boot straight for the SSD once ive got windows on it?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Thanks for the info enigma, ill follow that guide when my drive arrives on thursday









With regards to my current windows install, will I have to remove it somehow or will my system ignore it and just boot straight for the SSD once ive got windows on it?


You can chose the boot order in your BIOS.
There'll be a list where you can choose the order of Drives are scanned to boot from.

For example I usually have;
SD Card Reader
DVD Drive
750GB Maxtor
Disabled
Disabled
(I have 9 or more slots)

It'll be the same principle with your SSD.

You may wanna put the SSD as primary boot, it'll save you a couple of seconds more, not searching for a bootable CD or USB.

Though I think your booting will fast enough.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Ahh ofcourse. Shouldve remembered that








I swear this cold ive got is messing with my brain lol


----------



## GoodInk

Well the other day taking pics I noticed I had connected the tubing backwards on my CPU block. So yesterday what started off as me changing the tubes around turned in to a day of measuring, cutting, grinding, and drilling. The reason for all of this, because my VRM's were getting pretty hot from the lack of air, and they were cooking my rad that was just sitting right over them. Plus I wanted my top fan mounted properly, it was getting blocked by the rad. So I dismantled everything, then started in on the rad. I started off by cutting the rolled edges of the side of case off, and the rad slid right in until it hit the rivet holding the case together. So ground that down as far as I dared, and test fitted it again, still no go. Then I started grinding on the rad, I took just about a mm off the mounting bracket and it fit like a glove.


















Then the next problem came up. The mounting holes didn't line up. They were too close to the opening to drill new holes, so I made bigger ones







Since the holes are now bigger than the mounting screws I used a fan grill I had laying around to secure the rad to the case.



















I did leave the I/O shield off to allow for air to flow over the VRM's. The results, CPU and GPU air running about 5Â°C cooler. The MB and PCH are about 3Â° cooler. So here it is all finished up.










Or is it


















Nothing a little grind won't take of. But that top thumb screw is now worthless, the is blocking the hole.


----------



## orl2222

Lousy pic, but it's finished


----------



## orl2222

http://picasaweb.google.com/roc45986...2mho2e-IuAoQE#


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Well the other day taking pics I noticed I had connected the tubing backwards on my CPU block. So yesterday what started off as me changing the tubes around turned in to a day of measuring, cutting, grinding, and drilling. The reason for all of this, because my VRM's were getting pretty hot from the lack of air, and they were cooking my rad that was just sitting right over them. Plus I wanted my top fan mounted properly, it was getting blocked by the rad. So I dismantled everything, then started in on the rad. I started off by cutting the rolled edges of the side of case off, and the rad slid right in until it hit the rivet holding the case together. So ground that down as far as I dared, and test fitted it again, still no go. Then I started grinding on the rad, I took just about a mm off the mounting bracket and it fit like a glove.









Then the next problem came up. The mounting holes didn't line up. They were too close to the opening to drill new holes, so I made bigger ones







Since the holes are now bigger than the mounting screws I used a fan grill I had laying around to secure the rad to the case.

I did leave the I/O shield off to allow for air to flow over the VRM's. The results, CPU and GPU air running about 5Â°C cooler. The MB and PCH are about 3Â° cooler. So here it is all finished up.

Or is it








Nothing a little grind won't take of. But that top thumb screw is now worthless, the is blocking the hole.












Easy way, I would take a grinder to the edge of cover and tighten up that bend. Just from were the fold in the metal is for the grip edge to pull the cover off. I would grind that straight edge down, repaint. Work it slow and easy<< { Hey, isn't that a 'WhiteSnake' song???}







until you bring that edge down 2mm or 3mm.....







Either way, now with that grill there I think you have to much 'Air' blockage going on. just my two cents









Sorry for edit: Either way you'll still be able to screw the thumb-screw in and secure the cover!!!
I would think about opening that back a little to let that rad breath!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


I would think about opening that back a little to let that rad breath!!


I was planing on it but I started to run low on cutting disks.


----------



## mr-Charles

...OK, i have had a "few" people/friends ask of me to post a bit more upon WHAT my rig has been at = and being used
as well for Lan Parties for here and there; asking of showing the "Helping" photo's for other's to accomplish at hand.
So, here are just a "few" glimp's of "a-few-changes" done already and for being shown here on the Scout's thread first,
before i even get to place up upon my project's_log . . . .









. . . . . mr-Charles . . .


----------



## Enigma8750

I love the New Pictures charles.... /great build


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11788521*
> I know this has been covered before, but I thought I would post it for the new Scouts. Here is how to remove the top panel.


Really Good. In fact your Post has been made a sticky for the Page ONE Help Post.. Thanks for your work. You have just made rank.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr-Charles;11794976*
> ...OK, i have had a "few" people/friends ask of me to post a bit more upon WHAT my rig has been at = and being used
> as well for Lan Parties for here and there; asking of showing the "Helping" photo's for other's to accomplish at hand.
> So, here are just a "few" glimp's of "a-few-changes" done already and for being shown here on the Scout's thread first,
> before i even get to place up upon my project's_log . . . .
> 
> . . . . . mr-Charles . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is sweet mr.Charles... now thats what I'm talking about. Let that rad breath and that cut to the edge of the cover. Nice!!! Great Build brother!!!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Those are some nice builds guys







Very nice work.

Watercooling is gonna be my next challenge but that won't happen for a while. Once my SSD turns up ive only got 2 more minor upgrades, Blu-Ray drive and sound card, and then magma will be complete and I won't do a new build for at least 2 years.

We'll see whats around tech wise then


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JmChile;11775406*
> does the noctua nh-d14 fit in there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11775435*
> Yes.


PapaSmurf would not say yes if it did not fit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JmChile;11775661*
> 100% sure man?
> I really need to know if it fits 100%
> if not im buying COOLER MASTER HAF 922


I have the Noctua NH- D14 installed in my Scout with all the stock fans in place, it is tight but goes in and out very easy, it is a pleasure to mount and unmount, very simple.
I know this thread is 2 days old, but I figured if I answer now and if someone has not confirmed for you that, sucks while you want to make a purchase.
Yes it fits!!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11776133*
> It's only a big rumor and Sata 3 and USB 3 will be a standard in a few months so I don't want anyone grabbing onto the new one for a new club before I do. This case is ours and the future comes from our Ideas.


^ This is why he is the General


----------



## Enigma8750

I saw this girl on the HiWay on the way to UAB In Birmingham. It was on a Mud Flap on a Diesel Truck.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;11793323*
> 
> Sorry for edit: Either way you'll still be able to screw the thumb-screw in and secure the cover!!!
> I would think about opening that back a little to let that rad breath!!


I had to trim the side cover on mine to because I have the option to mount a fan on the outside of the case, I can get a screw on the cover but not a thumb screw when a fan is on the outside, but hey 1 screw is enough to hold the cover on, right? lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11791289*
> Thanks for the info enigma, ill follow that guide when my drive arrives on thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to my current windows install, will I have to remove it somehow or will my system ignore it and just boot straight for the SSD once ive got windows on it?


I used that same Alignment procedure on my Velo raptor and got all 300GB no lie.. All 300 Gb.. I was in shock.. Runs faster too. But I wonder if other drives that have 512 sectors have to use 512 were the 1024 line is?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11778243*
> You asked for it, lol


I said it before and I say it again, That is a Very nice looking Scout!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr-Charles;11794976*
> ...OK, i have had a "few" people/friends ask of me to post a bit more upon WHAT my rig has been at = and being used
> as well for Lan Parties for here and there; asking of showing the "Helping" photo's for other's to accomplish at hand.
> So, here are just a "few" glimp's of "a-few-changes" done already and for being shown here on the Scout's thread first,
> before i even get to place up upon my project's_log . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . . mr-Charles . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It looks like that EK rad fits much nicer than the XSPC one I have. I love your rig.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone have a problem with the side panel fans hitting your psu? I have the psu in my sign (recently bought it) and 2 cm r4's on the window. With my old antecedent it was fine.

But now I can hardly close the door. Do I just have to get new fans? Don't really want to have to do that.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11795087*
> Really Good. In fact your Post has been made a sticky for the Page ONE Help Post.. Thanks for your work. You have just made rank.


Thanks E


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11795993*
> It looks like that EK rad fits much nicer than the XSPC one I have. I love your rig.


i agree... yours is just a little too fat. it probably works better but im actually thinking of adding another rad after seeing that XD and mabe watercooling my cards too!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11786280*
> My Scout is going in tomorrow for sand blasting and powder coating, I think I'm done with any cutting on the case. Rear grill cut out to fit a Lian Li fan grill, I also have a round hole just below and under the rear fan to pass the fan power lead thru in case a fan gets mounted on the outside of the case (H-70 cpu cooler), cable management holes cut for the 24 pin connector, another square hole cut in the drive bays for cables to pass thru. Front fan hole cut to 5 inches and raised to center the fan with the bulls eye of the front grill, drilled for either 120mm or 140mm fans, round or square fans, top fan hole cut to 5 inches for 140mm fan. The hole in the top of the case in the front where the front I/O panel wires pass thru was enlarged to use the Delrin power /reset Illuminated 16mm Switch prewired and sleeved. It looks like sh** right now but after the powder coating it'll be a brand new case!
> Opps, I forgot 1 cable management hole on the back of the case behind the MB tray to pass thru 2 USB 3.0 cables, I can do that in the morning I guess.


Nice cutting!!
Congrats on some new powder coating!! Make sure we get too see it when it comes back.
Thanks for the great pictures:wave2:


----------



## kev_b

Case is in the shop being powder coated but now I'm not sure how I want to set it up, with the HDD cage or without, if I go without I would use the cooler master V-6 cpu cooler and have the hard drives in the top bays using Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizer x4 powder coated to match the case, if I go with the hard drive cage I'll mount the corsair H-70 in the top bays exhausting out the front of the case using the Cooler Master Blade Master fans.
I did buy some case fans for the Scout, the Aero Shark (blue), 2, 140mm and 1, 120mm, I also have the Deep Cool fans for the case I can use for this build (blue, non LED). By now I guess you can figure out I am going with the blue theme for the case, I just can't make up my mind what direction to go, opinions welcomed!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11792208*
> Well the other day taking pics I noticed I had connected the tubing backwards on my CPU block. So yesterday what started off as me changing the tubes around turned in to a day of measuring, cutting, grinding, and drilling. The reason for all of this, because my VRM's were getting pretty hot from the lack of air, and they were cooking my rad that was just sitting right over them. Plus I wanted my top fan mounted properly, it was getting blocked by the rad. So I dismantled everything, then started in on the rad. I started off by cutting the rolled edges of the side of case off, and the rad slid right in until it hit the rivet holding the case together. So ground that down as far as I dared, and test fitted it again, still no go. Then I started grinding on the rad, I took just about a mm off the mounting bracket and it fit like a glove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the next problem came up. The mounting holes didn't line up. They were too close to the opening to drill new holes, so I made bigger ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the holes are now bigger than the mounting screws I used a fan grill I had laying around to secure the rad to the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did leave the I/O shield off to allow for air to flow over the VRM's. The results, CPU and GPU air running about 5°C cooler. The MB and PCH are about 3° cooler. So here it is all finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing a little grind won't take of. But that top thumb screw is now worthless, the is blocking the hole.


LOL, it is so true, for every action, there is an opposite reaction!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orl2222;11793179*
> http://picasaweb.google.com/roc459868/20101227?authkey=Gv1sRgCK2mho2e-IuAoQE#


Dude, don't sweet it, welcome to the club!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11788521*
> I know this has been covered before, but I thought I would post it for the new Scouts. Here is how to remove the top panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you might want to know why to remove the top. Well to cut the mesh over the top fan to allow for much better air flow.


Nice work! Great Pics!! This should help many new builders.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr-Charles;11794976*
> ...OK, i have had a "few" people/friends ask of me to post a bit more upon WHAT my rig has been at = and being used
> as well for Lan Parties for here and there; asking of showing the "Helping" photo's for other's to accomplish at hand.
> So, here are just a "few" glimp's of "a-few-changes" done already and for being shown here on the Scout's thread first,
> before i even get to place up upon my project's_log . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . . mr-Charles . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Awesome, looking, water cooled Scout!! Thats a lot of work!
Thanks for sharing you pictures!!


----------



## SporkofdooM

Got a new Scout for Christmas, looking forward to the transfer, commencing very shortly


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SporkofdooM;11796978*
> Got a new Scout for Christmas, looking forward to the transfer, commencing very shortly


pictures are a must


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11796122*
> Thanks E


Congrats!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11796609*
> Case is in the shop being powder coated but now I'm not sure how I want to set it up, with the HDD cage or without, if I go without I would use the cooler master V-6 cpu cooler and have the hard drives in the top bays using Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizer x4 powder coated to match the case, if I go with the hard drive cage I'll mount the corsair H-70 in the top bays exhausting out the front of the case using the Cooler Master Blade Master fans.
> I did buy some case fans for the Scout, the Aero Shark (blue), 2, 140mm and 1, 120mm, I also have the Deep Cool fans for the case I can use for this build (blue, non LED). By now I guess you can figure out I am going with the blue theme for the case, I just can't make up my mind what direction to go, opinions welcomed!


WOW, you blew me away with the precutting and the powder coating, and now the Hard Disk Stabilizer x4 and all those fans, sheesh I will just sit back and watch, it looks like you have it all under control
Question: are you staying with the scout black for the powder coating?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SporkofdooM;11796978*
> Got a new Scout for Christmas, looking forward to the transfer, commencing very shortly


Congrats!
You can ask every kind of system question in this thread, we have experts in everything.
Need any help at all just ask!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11797174*
> Congrats!!


Thanks


----------



## DireLeon2010

Doesn't look as cheesy as I thought it would
Dare I say it....it actually looks quite sexy
And if I had that rad in my rig, it would have to be glowing like Kryptonite or Dilithium


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11797281*
> WOW, you blew me away with the precutting and the powder coating, and now the Hard Disk Stabilizer x4 and all those fans, sheesh I will just sit back and watch, it looks like you have it all under control
> Question: are you staying with the scout black for the powder coating?


Yeah it's still black and a mini texture like the original paint. I had one of my Lian Li case done a couple of weeks ago with the same color and texture and it's hard to see a diffrance from the Scout, now to Carbon Fiber the motherboard tray or not? lol I know the front I/o panel will be covered in carbon fiber, I cut some sheet metal today to replace the original panel, now to figure out how to cut rectangle usb holes for the usb 3.0
edit
This is the basic lay out of the I/O panel.


----------



## Sandvich

Hi guys im new here and i was just wondering can you change the front fan? i want to replace all of the fans with blue ones. Thanks


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11797599*
> Yeah it's still black and a mini texture like the original paint. I had one of my Lian Li case done a couple of weeks ago with the same color and texture and it's hard to see a diffrance from the Scout, now to Carbon Fiber the motherboard tray or not? lol I know the front I/o panel will be covered in carbon fiber, I cut some sheet metal today to replace the original panel, now to figure out how to cut rectangle usb holes for the usb 3.0
> edit
> This is the basic lay out of the I/O panel.


you could drill 2 holes of the appropriate size so the outer edge is the size you need and then dremel the space between them then take a square edge file to the corners to make them rectangular
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandvich;11797982*
> Hi guys im new here and i was just wondering can you change the front fan? i want to replace all of the fans with blue ones. Thanks


yep. its just a mater of poping off the front and 4 screws.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Not my rig! Wrong picture.
























That's not even a Scout. I believe it's Jamyy10's rig.


----------



## Simford

just got myself a xigmatek S1283 for about $20, will look a lot more impressive in my case than this stock cooler, heh


----------



## PapaSmurf

That will be a BIG upgrade.


----------



## Mibgranny

Hi, I've owned my Storm Scout for about 6 months now, and have recently gotten a new CM Hyper 212+ CPU cooler for Christmas. I'm wondering, now what should I do to make my rig even better? Specs are below.

No mods, no pretty colors other than stock lights, it's pretty plain. I would like to change that.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mibgranny*


Hi, I've owned my Storm Scout for about 6 months now, and have recently gotten a new CM Hyper 212+ CPU cooler for Christmas. I'm wondering, now what should I do to make my rig even better? Specs are below.

No mods, no pretty colors other than stock lights, it's pretty plain. I would like to change that.


You have start by assessing you own abilities. Start with something small and let it grow from there. Once you've done that, go through this thread and see what we've done for ideas and try and put your own flavor on them. Most important of all, have fun with it and do what you like cuz you're the one who has to live it, not us. Good luck modding and post pics. This is a terrific group for feedback and help. Remember, we're Scout lovers here. To us there is no bad mod as long as it's what you feel is right for you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*











Not my rig! Wrong picture.
























That's not even a Scout. I believe it's Jamyy10's rig.


My bad.. That is a haf 932. Sorry about the mix up.. Thanks


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mibgranny*


Hi, I've owned my Storm Scout for about 6 months now, and have recently gotten a new CM Hyper 212+ CPU cooler for Christmas. I'm wondering, now what should I do to make my rig even better? Specs are below.

No mods, no pretty colors other than stock lights, it's pretty plain. I would like to change that.


Get you a set of Led light strips at Advanced Auto Parts. They are for lighting up the floorboard of a car. 12 Volt wired for a switch. the Red is really Bright. they are like tape so they are peel and stick and you can cut them to fit if needed .. They have places on the front to show you where to cut with scissors. They are Really BRIGHT!!


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


My bad.. That is a haf 932. Sorry about the mix up.. Thanks










.........







. . . .







. . . . .







. .. . ..







. . . . . .







. . . . .







. . . . .









mr-Charles . . . . . .









.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay .. The Picture Snafu is all fixed.
Now some thing from Private Snafu. 
Some comedy from 1944.
  
 You Tube


----------



## Mibgranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Get you a set of Led light strips at Advanced Auto Parts. They are for lighting up the floorboard of a car. 12 Volt wired for a switch. the Red is really Bright. they are like tape so they are peel and stick and you can cut them to fit if needed .. They have places on the front to show you where to cut with scissors. They are Really BRIGHT!!


Sounds like just what I need! Do you have a link, or is it in-store?


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gang!
Ok, haven't been around a few days, actually still sick with that sinus infection I got more than a month ago!







Gonna see the doc tomorrow.

So I haven't read the posts, yet, but, I want to see if anyone has ever thought of this or maybe even done anything like it. With the exception of Enigma's ACS "Alabama Cooling System" on one of his rigs, I've never seen or heard of anyone doing what I'm going to say.

Here it is: 
















Ok.... This is a highly classified drawing of my house! Please do not leak it to anyone as it is sensitive material & these plans are copyrighted, SecureRom'ed, Photo Watermarked & a whole bunch of other stuff, if downloaded it could lead to rampant viruses that can not be removed!!








If you can see it, there's our office, living room, bedroom (s), the furnace & water heater (they're actually part of the garage) & the floor ducts that are in Red & the one main air return duct, the big red stop sign in the center of the house, it's in the hall ceiling. Now, what I'm thinking is, when you turn on both of our computers, the office stays a toasty 75+ degrees F, with the door open!









Now, if I take that air duct out of the laundry room..... It's totally useless, all heat is ducted out of the house, maybe the people that didn't have A/C here needed it but I don't. If I take that duct & disconnect it from the roof and run the duct either to the shelf in the area next to the living room or the shelf in the bedroom, I could increase the heating of one of those rooms without paying a lot & it would help keep the office cooler. Then, if I put a diverter with and extension duct on it, in the summer I could suck the heat out of the office without taking out the cool air along with it!









Anyone of you guys have any experience or friends with experiance in this area, maybe you could help me figure out if this would work??


----------



## EvoBeardy

You may start to notice damp in the laundry room though, if you remove the ducting.

Condensation from the dier and when the washing machine door opens after a 30c+ wash cycle will eventuall form in the corners of the room, putting mould on your wallpaper/paint.

Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*











Not my rig! Wrong picture.
























That's not even a Scout. I believe it's Jamyy10's rig.


Thats not my rig. I just found it when i was flicking through this thread and i wondered what the draw was called so i could buy one.

Pics of my rig are coming soon. Just waiting on the Scythe Kama draw, red cold cathode and my H50.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mibgranny;11800700*
> Hi, I've owned my Storm Scout for about 6 months now, and have recently gotten a new CM Hyper 212+ CPU cooler for Christmas. I'm wondering, now what should I do to make my rig even better? Specs are below.
> 
> No mods, no pretty colors other than stock lights, it's pretty plain. I would like to change that.


Here are some ideas, for looks you can cut the cross hairs on the front, make a HDD cover, make a new window for the side panel, add lighting. For cooling put a 140mm fan in the 5.25" drivebays, cut the mess out on the fans.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11797599*
> Yeah it's still black and a mini texture like the original paint. I had one of my Lian Li case done a couple of weeks ago with the same color and texture and it's hard to see a diffrance from the Scout, now to Carbon Fiber the motherboard tray or not? lol I know the front I/o panel will be covered in carbon fiber, I cut some sheet metal today to replace the original panel, now to figure out how to cut rectangle usb holes for the usb 3.0
> edit
> This is the basic lay out of the I/O panel.


Nice!
The Usb rectangle holes are milled out with a small end mill, you can find someone with a BridgePort milling machine in there basement, or a local machine shop, give them the exact placement of the USB and it will be a small 20min job.
Also if you look carefully you can see on the original aluminum panel, when they milled it, that all 4 corners have a slight radius.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11804495*
> Nice!
> The Usb rectangle holes are milled out with a small end mill, you can find someone with a BridgePort milling machine in there basement, or a local machine shop, give them the exact placement of the USB and it will be a small 20min job.
> Also if you look carefully you can see on the original aluminum panel, when they milled it, that all 4 corners have a slight radius.


There must be at least 100 machine shops in the area I live, I'll do some calling arond this week, thanks.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11804621*
> There must be at least 100 machine shops in the area I live, I'll do some calling arond this week, thanks.


eh... i still like my way... takes a little longer but its free. and you get the satisfaction of doing it your self









but his way is easier... i think


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11802082*
> Hey Gang!
> Ok, haven't been around a few days, actually still sick with that sinus infection I got more than a month ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna see the doc tomorrow.
> 
> So I haven't read the posts, yet, but, I want to see if anyone has ever thought of this or maybe even done anything like it. With the exception of Enigma's ACS "Alabama Cooling System" on one of his rigs, I've never seen or heard of anyone doing what I'm going to say.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.... This is a highly classified drawing of my house! Please do not leak it to anyone as it is sensitive material & these plans are copyrighted, SecureRom'ed, Photo Watermarked & a whole bunch of other stuff, if downloaded it could lead to rampant viruses that can not be removed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can see it, there's our office, living room, bedroom (s), the furnace & water heater (they're actually part of the garage) & the floor ducts that are in Red & the one main air return duct, the big red stop sign in the center of the house, it's in the hall ceiling. Now, what I'm thinking is, when you turn on both of our computers, the office stays a toasty 75+ degrees F, with the door open!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I take that air duct out of the laundry room..... It's totally useless, all heat is ducted out of the house, maybe the people that didn't have A/C here needed it but I don't. If I take that duct & disconnect it from the roof and run the duct either to the shelf in the area next to the living room or the shelf in the bedroom, I could increase the heating of one of those rooms without paying a lot & it would help keep the office cooler. Then, if I put a diverter with and extension duct on it, in the summer I could suck the heat out of the office without taking out the cool air along with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone of you guys have any experience or friends with experiance in this area, maybe you could help me figure out if this would work??


Why not just shut the heat off in the office and let the hall air move in because you leave the office door open anyway.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Still wrong. Hey. It's the holidays! Just want the right person/persons to get credit for those rigs









This is the USS DireLeon. Hope the pics look ok. New camera is a $25 Vivitar POS from Target.


----------



## Striker36

i LOVE the sticker.... i have a shirt with the thundercats thing on it... its my favorite shirt XD


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> i LOVE the sticker.... i have a shirt with the thundercats thing on it... its my favorite shirt XD


Thanks. Got it on a trip to Oregon 10 years ago. Finally found a perfect place for it IMHO

Reminds me....they had a long sleeve shirt and hat set at....I think it was Target. I'm still kicking myself for not buying it


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11805929*
> Thanks. Got it on a trip to Oregon 10 years ago. Finally found a perfect place for it IMHO
> 
> Reminds me....they had a long sleeve shirt and hat set at....I think it was Target. I'm still kicking myself for not buying it


my sister got the shirt in the 80s when the show was at hits height and i kinda stole it a few years ago as it was just tacked on her wall (what a waste of a shirt that awesome)

:edit ill see if i can find it on the clean pile to take a picture XD


----------



## Rockr69

Snarff!, Snarff!


----------



## Striker36

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cQsgy8rMOQ[/ame]

thunder, THUNDER, *THUNDER, THUNDERCATS! HOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## DireLeon2010

Cheetara!









LOL!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mibgranny;11801660*
> Sounds like just what I need! Do you have a link, or is it in-store?


http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/900230-alpina-new-revolution-case-lighting.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11805815*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still wrong. Hey. It's the holidays! Just want the right person/persons to get credit for those rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the USS DireLeon. Hope the pics look ok. New camera is a $25 Vivitar POS from Target.


Which one do you want me to have on the Photo Album or 2?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Which one do you want me to have on the Photo Album or 2?


First two I guess. Whatever works.

I'm returning this POS camera! I can't even get any updates or support. The Menu function is unusable and the tiny screen makes my eyes hurt.








Lesson of the day. Ya get what you pay for!


----------



## turrican9

I too wanna be a member. How? Fill out that sheet on the first page?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11807858*
> I too wanna be a member. How? Fill out that sheet on the first page?


that and post a picture of your rig here


----------



## Jruberti

here is mine!


















love the storm scout


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jruberti;11808431*
> here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the storm scout


I love this cpu cooler, I have the same one with non led fans @1500 rpm's, I'm not into fan noise.


----------



## kev_b

I should get my case back from the shop tomorrow, the I/O panel is done, just waiting on the USB 3.0 assembly to show up in the mail.
Here's 2 pictures, the clean side and the not so clean side.


----------



## Enigma8750

Very Nice Look General Kev_b


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11809709*
> 
> Very Nice Look General Kev_b


I didn't go with the I/O port with the e-sata since I have no use for it, usb 3.0 external encloser works just fine for me.


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. USB 3 is plenty fast.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11809041*
> I should get my case back from the shop tomorrow, the I/O panel is done, just waiting on the USB 3.0 assembly to show up in the mail.
> Here's 2 pictures, the clean side and the not so clean side.


That is very good looking CF, is it very pliable and is it thin so you can't see the edge after being applied? If so where did you get it?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11809858*
> That is very good looking CF, is it very pliable and is it thin so you can't see the edge after being applied? If so where did you get it?


It's kind of stiff until you put a little heat to it then you can prety much mold it to any shape, the thing I like about this stuff is it even feels like the real thing, I got it fron frozen cpu .


----------



## Enigma8750

If He told you he would probably have to kill you for having the info. But for me. I would go to the Army Navy store and buy a damaged second chance vest and then take them apart you would have layers after layer


----------



## Jruberti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11808863*
> I love this cpu cooler, I have the same one with non led fans @1500 rpm's, I'm not into fan noise.


what fans are those? i really like them on the frio







nice setup


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jruberti*


what fans are those? i really like them on the frio







nice setup


These fans are by Xilence, I had to order them from the UK, not sold here but they are the same fans as the Deep Cool fans that are blue, they are also showing up in frys and micro center under a different name, Logisys SF120 (blue) I have mine at full speed @1500 rpm's and it's very hard to hear them run with my PC only 1.5 foot from my ear.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


It's kind of stiff until you put a little heat to it then you can prety much mold it to any shape, the thing I like about this stuff is it even feels like the real thing, I got it fron frozen cpu .


Is it really as easy as the video makes it out to be? Carbon fiber scout


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Is it really as easy as the video makes it out to be? Carbon fiber scout










It is when you have worked with it enough. Like most things like that, most people will find the first time tends to be more difficult, but it gets easier with practice. I haven't done a metal desktop case, but I did help someone do their laptop with it. With I had the pictures of it, but it looked a LOT better than the original housing did after three years of carrying it to college classes.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. There is quite a learning curb for applying vinyl. Heat Guns have a great influence on how professional it comes out.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Nice. That the Frio? Are Thermaltake products still okay? I have one of their old 550w PSUs in my old rig and it's still running almost 6 years later.

Whew! Target took the camera back. I'm gonna go for at least a $70 or $80 one next time.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I should get my case back from the shop tomorrow, the I/O panel is done, just waiting on the USB 3.0 assembly to show up in the mail.
Here's 2 pictures, the clean side and the not so clean side.


 Very nice, awesome layout! great straight lines!
How did you cut the usb's?


----------



## H969

Oh thats a stick on? LOL, I thought it was the real thing.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11811076*
> Oh thats a stick on? LOL, I thought it was the real thing.


Don't feel lonely.. I thought it was real too. You can see the filaments in the picture.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11811055*
> Very nice, awesome layout! great straight lines!
> How did you cut the usb's?


I drilled 3 small holes accross the center and used a dremel cutting wheel to cut between the holes and used jewelers files from there, not fun but the price was right.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11811193*
> Don't feel lonely.. I thought it was real too. You can see the filaments in the picture.


Like I said before, it really does look and feel like the real thing.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

omg that cooler looks great

I want one D: xD

but all my saves are to the RAT 7 now


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11811255*
> I drilled 3 small holes accross the center and used a dremel cutting wheel to cut between the holes and used jewelers files from there, not fun but the price was right.


Nice work!!!


----------



## Jruberti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11811024*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. That the Frio? Are Thermaltake products still okay? I have one of their old 550w PSUs in my old rig and it's still running almost 6 years later.
> 
> Whew! Target took the camera back. I'm gonna go for at least a $70 or $80 one next time.


yup thats the frio, i love it. i heard thermaltake was lacking in their products until they released the frio. it supposedly surprised everyone and put them back on the cooling map. it scored #5 in frosty tech's top 10 cpu coolers for intel.

im overclocked to 4.2 ghz at 1.3 volts and getting about 35-40C idle temps and 60-70C 100% load temps


----------



## GoodInk

Do Not Ever Steal a Hacker's Computer
I found this on Tom's
Skip ahead to 3:15
[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11812090*
> Do Not Ever Steal a Hacker's Computer
> I found this on Tom's
> Skip ahead to 3:15
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo


very cool speech.. I got alot out of that..


----------



## DireLeon2010

IT'S ALIVE!!!









Decided to go ahead and do the refit on the old rig. The old Thermaltake PSU is still ok after all. Still think The Destroyer is pretty nice case for the price. Cable management isn't what I'd like, but I did what I could. Someone on here said something about raising up the HDD bay and stowing extra cables underneath. Thanks for that advice. Really like something like that for the Storm Scout II.

Still don't know what I'm going to do with such an old machine, but it was fun. Aside from the elevated blood pressure and the occasional urge to get out my baseball bat....


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11814760*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S ALIVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to go ahead and do the refit on the old rig. The old Thermaltake PSU is still ok after all. Still think The Destroyer is pretty nice case for the price. Cable management isn't what I'd like, but I did what I could. Someone on here said something about raising up the HDD bay and stowing extra cables underneath. Thanks for that advice. Really like something like that for the Storm Scout II.
> 
> Still don't know what I'm going to do with such an old machine, but it was fun. Aside from the elevated blood pressure and the occasional urge to get out my baseball bat....


Baseball bat + Case = Modding tool?







Gets one to thinking doesn't it?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Baseball bat + Case = Modding tool? Gets one to thinking doesn't it?


Indeed! Just took me an hour or so to figure out how to get the MoBo to recognize the new SATA DVD-ROM!
It's all in fun....


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;11802233*
> You may start to notice damp in the laundry room though, if you remove the ducting.
> 
> Condensation from the dier and when the washing machine door opens after a 30c+ wash cycle will eventuall form in the corners of the room, putting mould on your wallpaper/paint.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something?


OK, Love my homeland, meaning this spot of Earth right here where I've spent all but 7 of my 50 years of life. So, prepare for:







Totally:









Yeppir Mr. London'er/Kent'er! Something you may not, ok, most assuredly not be familiar with is a thing we have here called a "High Desert" climate!







C'mon Evo, I know you wouldn't do it normally but Google, Sparks, NV.

Awww heck, here you go: http://www.idcide.com/weather/nv/sparks.htm
So, while there are little froggies hopping around on the nice summer nights cause we're "Down the road a fur piece" from a swampy area, it's usually pretty danged hot & dry here. In fact, you'll see the average rainfall is 1.12 inches.







The main reason the swamp is there is that the ground is so Alkali laden that the water can't go down!

Even though if you could find zip code 89436 on a map, you can see there's a lake not too far from here, over the last oh, 10 thousand, maybe million, years, this whole area has gone from land locked lake (The Great Basin) <*that's two links there*<. Or as us locals call it Ancient Lake Lahonton, what's left of it is a little tiny place called Pyramid Lake, it was on last year phone book cover.







http://ndep.nv.gov/photo/pyramid_lake2.jpg <*photo there< & if you see one of those new fangled iPad contraptions, the default photo is a shot of Pyramid Lake. The uniqueness in The Great Basin is it's the only place in the world that all rivers that start here, end here. Let me spell it out. They don't drain into any ocean!!









So, while it's a kinda Hell on Earth here, it's a very unique situation cause while there's mountains out my front door that rise to upwards of 14,000ft, and are currently heavily SNOW COVERED < , down here the lake has been continualy drying up!

BTW, we're very particular about the way it's pronounced. It's not Nee Vood Ah







It's Neh Vadd Duh! Mr. Peter Jennings of Nightline!!!!

Ok, quick orientation, to drive to Lake Tahoe, the second clearest lake in the world, second only to Lake Titticaca







<I kid you not!< takes me about 2 hours from here, then north of me, Pyramid Lake is only about 45 minutes on a mostly 2 lane road! So, up there, 14,000 ft! Down here, 4431 ft at my house! Man! Just thinking about it is ear popping! So, all the way down the trip is this river called The Truckee River, it drains out of Lake Tahoe on the California side and into Pyramid Lake on the Nevada side. Where's it go from there?? Well, they found out last century that when they dropped a depth charge Dye bomb in Lake Tahoe, it came up a year or so later in the San Fransisco Bay! Scared the dickens out of them Bay Area people, they thought they were under attack!! So, the water flows to Pyramid, then.... Evaporates!

However, as I'm sure Mr. Rockr69 remembers. There is MOLD here!! It's also unique, but not in the world, it's desert mold, it's adapted itself to live in the harshest environments, so it doesn't grow & bloom slowly, it gets a drop of water & BANG, it goes from dormant to Bloom!! It plays havoc on the locals immune systems, allergies, sinusitus, sore throats, you name it we get it. There's a version of it in some desert areas that can grow stuff in you lungs that can kill you! See Valley Fever.

So you have to be carefull, unlike the previous owners of this house, See Morons, Here for the full show! I have a Penchant << Very good!! For anihilating Mold. They used 25 gallons of that under my house to get rid of what the previous owners caused, at the previous owners expense BTW. I couldn't find you a shot or description of what happens when you enclose the crawlspace, suffice it to say..... DON'T, you leave the vents open and you you insulate between the joists & no closer than 16" to any outer edge!

However, back to the subject, it never gets Moldy, Mildewy or that kind of nasty inside the house unless no one is living in it a very long time. The HVAC saps that moisture right out into the sewer & does it without the charge of a de-humidifier! Some people even boil water in the winter cause the moisture on your skin makes you feel warmer! Besides I got me the bestest, newest most performinist Washer/ Dryer < set around these parts. In fact, my whole house is Energy Star qualified. Ceptin' that Danged Kenmore piece of junk Dishwasher! Even my Doors have Energy Stars on them!! Wifey picked herself out one of the heaviest doors I ever hefted!








Edit: The washer spins at 1450 RPM!! After that, there's not much drying to do! Usually less than 30 minutes for a large load.*


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11804853*
> Why not just shut the heat off in the office and let the hall air move in because you leave the office door open anyway.


Problem. The furnace can only have a maximum of 40% of all open ducts covered or completely blocked off. We found out that means in our house 2 ducts! So, there's the room between the office & bedroom that is blocked off cause we're never in it & some Moron tore the duct off the line that goes to the Kitchen. I have it and I'm going to replace it & that will take out a LOT of the heat that hits here now, but look at where the furnace is, this is the first place it hits.









Then, in the summer, it doesn't matter if the A/C hits here first with the door open, turn on two high performance PC's and it's roasting in here. Thus the idea to flip the flap on the duct & vent the heat out the top on those days. See what I'm getting at??







Oh yeah, the hall air travels toward the air return in the Hall ceiling by the Pantry so, it's never blown into here.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11812090*
> Do Not Ever Steal a Hacker's Computer
> I found this on Tom's
> Skip ahead to 3:15
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo


Wow!! Gives me a lot to think about., just when you think everything is buttoned up.. NOT!!








I just installed a new router, and over the holiday the grandkids were tapping into my wireless network,that I thought was off!! Because I have all wired connections.
And of course my backups are all in the same place:doh:


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11815420*
> Wow!! Gives me a lot to think about., just when you think everything is buttoned up.. NOT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed a new router, and over the holiday the grandkids were tapping into my wireless network,that I thought was off!! Because I have all wired connections.
> And of course my backups are all in the same place:doh:


Heh Heh!! Reminds me of my Latin American friend, he's 18 and learned a lot of Computering from me, esp the hardware. He's going to college under a Computer Science scholarship. One day he had his laptop in the car & picked up a wireless signal & decided to tap it. Well, turns out it was the local casinos SuperComputer (as in Cray Scientific) & one of the gatekeepers dropped a bomb on his lappy!! A day later he calls & asks what is Misticpidlewick.1309?? < I looked it up & asked, are you messing with a super computer?? Wha?? Me?? I said, you better apologize real nice to the Gate Keeper & see if they'll take it off! Ok he says, but he didn't! Within a week all his data is gone, family photos, everything, no backup & when the Packet has done it's wiping it pops up a message: Call 775-Kiss My Feet, or your hardware is next!

He called all right, said he was sorry & will never do it again, the guy told him if he hadn't called that day his mobo & proc would have been fire etched! My painter friend Marsha brought me a system to fix once that had one of those on there. I thought it was Urban Myth untill then! The whole thing was toasted, it came on but when it booted it only put up one thing, the name of the hacker that killed her system!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by GoodInk View Post
> Do Not Ever Steal a Hacker's Computer
> I found this on Tom's
> Skip ahead to 3:15
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo










PWNED!!!









[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvKIB-HGt_4&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvKIB-HGt_4&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvKIB-HGt_4&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11805815*


Please tell me, that is the Enermax Appollish Vegas that you have mounted there on the front?

Not just the Apollish, but the Vegas model with the 7 different LED configurations?

I was actually about to do the exact same thing on mine, though had been debating if I wanted to put it on the top, or replace the stock fan on the bottom; or possibly at some point, putting two into it.

I actually am interested in maybe figuring out how to wire it to the Scouts front LED button.

If thats the Vegas, you mind telling me what size you bought, and how you mounted it?


----------



## DireLeon2010

No. It's not the Vegas Love to get one of those. Fry's Electronics didn't carry them when I bought this. It's a 120mm and I just zip tied it to the 3.5 external mount in the 5th bay. Works pretty well and I can access the led switch underneath.

One of the higher-ups on the site will provide a diagram (Gen-E?) for wiring up the other fans to the 'stealth' button if you ask.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;11819850*
> I actually am interested in maybe figuring out how to wire it to the Scouts front LED button.


Here you go
http://www.overclock.net/8468458-post5467.html


----------



## kev_b

Since the Scout club/family is into mods, at least a lot of us are I thought you all would like to see a mod I am doing on my Lian-Li PC-50R. My plan is to make 2, 120mm wind tunnels in the drive bays, 1 in the top and the other at the bottom, HDD and optical drive in the center 3 bays, if this mod works like I hope thereâ€™s no reason something like this wouldnâ€™t work on the Scout. 
I have the front bays of my PC-50R getting powder coated matt black, did the MB tray in carbon fiber just to offset the color on the inside, not like you can see the drive bays any ways with the stupid dragon window. Looks like it will be tomorrow now getting my scout and drive bays back from the shop.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I just want to share this epic video

  
 You Tube


----------



## Luke Filewalker

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *YoursTruly*   I just filled out the Video card size questionnaire, and Gigabyte is not among the listed brands. I randomly put down Saphire under that menu, and wrote in bold GIGABYTE Radeon HD 6850. I don't know if you can edit the list so as to put that in there, but I thought I'd point it out.  
Hi! Does Gigabyte HD 6850 fit in CM Storm Scout case? 
I'm going to buy that card, and I want to be sure, that its fit in my case.
If It possible, can you send me a proof photo? Tank you very much!

Anyway, I watched a youtube review, and the guy mentioned that the card is only 24 cm long, witch is ~ 9,45 inch. watch at 2:42:

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w_RTrNy97o&feature=related


----------



## DireLeon2010

LOL!










Stay away!

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...odsInSession=1

For $10 I might have kept it. What a POS!

Any stores that sell the Apollish fans? Can't find them anymore.


----------



## virus86

Heres an update for the people who are debating on getting a Corsair H-50 or H-70. I finally looked at every post with the keyword "h70."

If you want to keep all the fans intact (140mm top, both 120mm side, and 120mm rear fans), go with the H50. Its on sale for $60 at bestbuy vs $68 on amazon and $80 on newegg.

The H70 is $20 more ($80 at bestbuy, $92 at amazon, $103 at newegg), fatter, no PWM fan, only a 2C lower temp.

I think Im going to buy the H50 now from Bestbuy because its the cheapest price Ive seen. Ill actually use it if Im able to get a "stable" 4.0Ghz on my E8400. If not, Ill return it.


----------



## Enigma8750

The H 70 was what the H 50 should have been in the beginning.. There are things that you can do to make the H 50 as cool as the H 70 but that usually consist of buying 20 dollars worth of Mods.. So just get the 70


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The H 70 was what the H 50 should have been in the beginning.. There are things that you can do to make the H 50 as cool as the H 70 but that usually consist of buying 20 dollars worth of Mods.. So just get the 70


But I would like to have both my side fans installed and no fans mounted on the outside.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


I just want to share this epic video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWpB6S3iPas


I love this video.. Those guys are really Good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luke Filewalker*


Hi! Does Gigabyte HD 6850 fit in CM Storm Scout case? 
I'm going to buy that card, and I want to be sure, that its fit in my case.
If It possible, can you send me a proof photo? Tank you very much!

Anyway, I watched a youtube review, and the guy mentioned that the card is only 24 cm long, witch is ~ 9,45 inch. watch at 2:42:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w_RT...eature=related


Didn't it go into the 5 and a quarter bay.??

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


LOL!










Stay away!

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...odsInSession=1

For $10 I might have kept it. What a POS!

Any stores that sell the Apollish fans? Can't find them anymore.


I have the Casio MP blue. I love it..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Since the Scout club/family is into mods, at least a lot of us are I thought you all would like to see a mod I am doing on my Lian-Li PC-50R. My plan is to make 2, 120mm wind tunnels in the drive bays, 1 in the top and the other at the bottom, HDD and optical drive in the center 3 bays, if this mod works like I hope thereâ€™s no reason something like this wouldnâ€™t work on the Scout. 
I have the front bays of my PC-50R getting powder coated matt black, did the MB tray in carbon fiber just to offset the color on the inside, not like you can see the drive bays any ways with the stupid dragon window. Looks like it will be tomorrow now getting my scout and drive bays back from the shop.


What is this and what does it do... please forgive me for my ignorance. What would the Modder do with this.


----------



## PapaSmurf

With an E8400 you shouldn't really notice much of a difference between them. If it was a Quad Core, an i5/i7, or an AMD then yes, the H70 would definitely be a better choice. But unless you are an extreme hard core OC'er a dual core C2D Intel isn't going to push an H50 to the point where it would make enough of a difference to matter.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


With an E8400 you shouldn't really notice much of a difference between them. If it was a Quad Core, an i5/i7, or an AMD then yes, the H70 would definitely be a better choice. But unless you are an extreme hard core OC'er a dual core C2D Intel isn't going to push an H50 to the point where it would make enough of a difference to matter.


Well said Papa.. I agree completely.


----------



## virus86

I was hoping to use it for a future i5/i7 build.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I would go for the H70 then unless you intend to really OC it, then either will fall flat on their faces.


----------



## virus86

I sick with the H50 for now. Sacrificing fans and the non-pwm fans that come with the H70 is the deal breaker for me.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Uh yup. Was looking at those the other day. Gonna have to save up.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Those are all 120mm fans. The Noiseblocker is a 140mm.

I just saw these Aerocool fans the other day. They might make a great top exhaust. If I can ever find a red one for sale, I'm going to get it for a front intake.

http://aerocool.us/accessory/shark_b14.html











I have both of these fans, I just bought the areocool the other day well I just for the heck of it plugged them both in to see what the air flow felt like and the noiseblocker does feel like more air but I can here it more then I can the areocool fan, the areocool is slient though, but the thing that worries me is the air flow. It has good air flow but it's such a wide pattern I couldn't feel any air at all directly in front of the fan, it wasn't until I moved about 2 inches to the side of the fan I felt the air, it's very wide pattern of air flow shouldn't be much of a problem though with my hard drive cage removed and raised fan.

On another note that little experimantal mod I'm doing on my PC-50R I think will work out great, I plugged it into power to see what it felt like (1500 rpm) and even though the tube right now is 11 inches long the air seemed to be very focused into a straight path, aimed at the cpu cooler with all that cool outside air should help out. Until I get the drive bays back I won't know how long the tube will be, I'm guessing though 6 inches although the top wind tunnel I'll call it I can leave the tube long so that it's like .5 inch from the cpu cooler intake fan, it looks like it will line up almost perfect with the fan.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


What is this and what does it do... please forgive me for my ignorance. What would the Modder do with this.


Increased and directed cooler air flow from the front of the case.


----------



## Enigma8750

This is what Happens when your Dad is the famous Bill Owen and you got Hot Wheel paradise for Christmas..

Enjoy. if you are like me it will take you back to happier times.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuajlINPn5A&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Favorite Toys of all time..

Hot Wheels.. Electric with the gas pumps..
Wizzer... Was a static motorerized Top that waz Boss..
Go Carts and Mini bikes..
Skateboards.
Those were my favorites.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11823607*
> Increased and directed cooler air flow from the front of the case.


I was giving you static.. I understood.. I just wonder if you can still get those gerbil houses that you could buy that orange see thru piping that was about 40 mm. That would be rad..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11823441*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh yup. Was looking at those the other day. Gonna have to save up.


I take all my pictures with the Exilm I am a fan. But get you a cheap mini Tripod for overexposed shots.. it makes them less fuzzy.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11823542*
> I have both of these fans, I just bought the areocool the other day well I just for the heck of it plugged them both in to see what the air flow felt like and the noiseblocker does feel like more air but I can here it more then I can the areocool fan, the areocool is slient though, but the thing that worries me is the air flow. It has good air flow but it's such a wide pattern I couldn't feel any air at all directly in front of the fan, it wasn't until I moved about 2 inches to the side of the fan I felt the air, it's very wide pattern of air flow shouldn't be much of a problem though with my hard drive cage removed and raised fan.
> 
> On another note that little experimantal mod I'm doing on my PC-50R I think will work out great, I plugged it into power to see what it felt like (1500 rpm) and even though the tube right now is 11 inches long the air seemed to be very focused into a straight path, aimed at the cpu cooler with all that cool outside air should help out. Until I get the drive bays back I won't know how long the tube will be, I'm guessing though 6 inches although the top wind tunnel I'll call it I can leave the tube long so that it's like .5 inch from the cpu cooler intake fan, it looks like it will line up almost perfect with the fan.


I love my Areo Cool Fans.. Mine are chrome and Blue lighted and in my front intake in my Storm Scout.


----------



## Rogue1266

Since you guys are talking about it. Closed-loop cooling systems!







Any of you ever try or seen this puppy in action. I was just reading an article in CPU magz. and it was getting some pritty good credits... I was just wondering if any of you have some Idea's on this product?????
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835227007&Tpk=coolit%20vantage%20A.L.C.









Well, off to work. You all have a great night!!!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuajlINPn5A&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuajlINPn5A&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuajlINPn5A&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]

Ah the memories! I had tons of hand me down tracks and ramps! There was this garage thing with two wheels in it. When the cars passed through it they were shot out the other side down the track. My older brother tinkered with it....did a Tim Taylor is more like it! Turned it into a Hot wheel cannon!







Alas! Like most of his experiments, the motor burned out pretty quick after that. What fun though, while it lasted. I'm afraid the cheap plastic Hot Wheels of today wouldn't have survived me and my friends


----------



## PapaSmurf

Basically on par with the H50. Nothing special, especially considering how much more expensive it is over the H50.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11824596*
> Basically on par with the H50. Nothing special, especially considering how much more expensive it is over the H50.


But it has a LCD







lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11824663*
> But it has a LCD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Yeah right. A $40 LCD.







It still can't run with the big dogs any better than the H50/70 can.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11824428*
> This is what Happens when your Dad is the famous Bill Owen and you got Hot Wheel paradise for Christmas..
> 
> Enjoy. if you are like me it will take you back to happier times.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuajlINPn5A&feature=player_embedded
> Favorite Toys of all time..
> 
> Hot Wheels.. Electric with the gas pumps..
> Wizzer... Was a static motorerized Top that waz Boss..
> *Go Carts and Mini bikes..
> Skateboards*.
> Those were my favorites.]


That video was great. I my favorites was pretty much anything I could jump


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11824428*
> This is what Happens when your Dad is the famous Bill Owen and you got Hot Wheel paradise for Christmas..
> 
> Enjoy. if you are like me it will take you back to happier times.
> 
> Favorite Toys of all time..
> Hot Wheels.. Electric with the gas pumps..
> Wizzer... Was a static motorerized Top that waz Boss..
> Go Carts and Mini bikes..
> Skateboards.
> Those were my favorites.


I remember Hot Wheels but they came only after I found out they were faster then my Matchbox cars.


----------



## virus86

Stock Corsair H-50 thermal paste or Arctic Silver 5?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;11815571*
> Heh Heh!! Reminds me of my Latin American friend, he's 18 and learned a lot of Computering from me, esp the hardware. He's going to college under a Computer Science scholarship. One day he had his laptop in the car & picked up a wireless signal & decided to tap it. Well, turns out it was the local casinos SuperComputer (as in Cray Scientific) & one of the gatekeepers dropped a bomb on his lappy!! A day later he calls & asks what is Misticpidlewick.1309?? < I looked it up & asked, are you messing with a super computer?? Wha?? Me?? I said, you better apologize real nice to the Gate Keeper & see if they'll take it off! Ok he says, but he didn't! Within a week all his data is gone, family photos, everything, no backup & when the Packet has done it's wiping it pops up a message: Call 775-Kiss My Feet, or your hardware is next!
> 
> He called all right, said he was sorry & will never do it again, the guy told him if he hadn't called that day his mobo & proc would have been fire etched! My painter friend Marsha brought me a system to fix once that had one of those on there. I thought it was Urban Myth untill then! The whole thing was toasted, it came on but when it booted it only put up one thing, the name of the hacker that killed her system!!


Wow, can they do that?


----------



## Enigma8750

Anything is possible in the computer world.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11824428*
> This is what Happens when your Dad is the famous Bill Owen and you got Hot Wheel paradise for Christmas..
> 
> Enjoy. if you are like me it will take you back to happier times.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuajlINPn5A&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Favorite Toys of all time..
> 
> Hot Wheels.. Electric with the gas pumps..
> Wizzer... Was a static motorerized Top that waz Boss..
> Go Carts and Mini bikes..
> Skateboards.
> Those were my favorites.


T-Rex kill=EPIC WIN!!!!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Ok so my SSD is up and running now, ill post pics later.

Just a weird issue that ive got now, well 2 really.

First off, now that ive enabled ACHI in the bios, everytime I boot my pc the bios does a very quick check of the HDD's, both the normal and secondary controllers (sata & gsata). is there anyway to stop the screen appearing after the splash screen or do I just have to put up with it?

Also second issue
My samsung spinpoint 500gb drive, Model HD502HJ, refuses to be detected when connected to one of the sata ports, its only recongnised in one of the Gsata ports instead. is that much of an issue or should I just stay with it as is?

EDIT: ok so the first screen is unavoidable but quick enough, I now need to work out how to get my spinpoint to be detected in the normal blue sata ports instead of the Gsata so I can disable it, any thoughts?

EDIT2: I think ill leave the drive out for some other build for now.
Gonna look at getting some WD caviar blue drives as they have the SATA 6 GB/s interface that my board can do (the caviar green only has the 3 gb and the caviar black are a bit more than I wanna spend on a storage drive). Hopefully they will serve me better than this samsung has.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkahwEzVl8o  



 
Kinda cool. Expensive tho









Looks like it's made well. Controls 6 fans! Comes with heat sensors and extension cables.


----------



## Striker36

i want one...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Arctic Cooling MX2 or MX3, IC Diamond 7, or the better Shin-Itsu. I would avoid AS5 as it takes way too long to setup (200 hours), requires the system to be shut down for exteneded periods to properly setup and cure fully, and needs to be replaced every 12 months or so because it deteriorates. I have no idea about the Corsair TIM. The stock TIM that CoolerMaster ships with the Hyper 212+ is as good, if not better than AS5.

My advice is to do it right the first time or don't bother.


----------



## virus86

auto mode sounds cool. 30W/channel!! Too much lol!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



auto mode sounds cool. 30W/channel!! Too much lol!


INDEED! My only problem (other than the price







) is....if I put one of these in....where the frickinfrack am I gonna put a card reader!


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Arctic Cooling MX2 or MX3, IC Diamond 7, or the better Shin-Itsu. I would avoid AS5 as it takes way too long to setup (200 hours), requires the system to be shut down for exteneded periods to properly setup and cure fully, and needs to be replaced every 12 months or so because it deteriorates. I have no idea about the Corsair TIM. The stock TIM that CoolerMaster ships with the Hyper 212+ is as good, if not better than AS5.

My advice is to do it right the first time or don't bother.


This websitesays the H-50 comes with the Shin-Itsu. Where can you get a tube of S-I?


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


This websitesays the H-50 comes with the Shin-Itsu. Where can you get a tube of S-I?


...you can go  >>> HERE <<<  , since it seem's to be close to your end of the USA . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## PapaSmurf

SVC. But you only get 1g of it for $3.99. For $6.99 you can get 4g of MX-2 which is as good, if not slightly better (the difference between say a 95 out of 100 and a 94) making the MX-2 a much better deal overall. That's the main reason I don't use the Shin-Itsu. MX-2 sets up in minutes and an installation lasts up to 5 years before it needs to be replaced. The latter isn't so much of a factor here as a large percentage of OCN members will change their cpu long before 5 years. But it means that the temps will be low right from the git go and stay that way for as long as you have it installed. There aren't a lot of other TIM's that can do that.

The review doesn't specify which Shin-Itsu though. They have some high quality MicroSi G751 which is highly recommended, some generic TIM that isn't, and some in between which is so so at best. It's only the top of the line Shin-Itsu that' worth getting, and due to the price they get for it the chances of Corsair including it is somewhere between slim and none. If it was the Top Of The Line Shin-Etsu MicroSi G751 you can bet that Corsair would make note of it in their advertising as that would be a selling point.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


...you can go >>> HERE <<< , since it seem's to be close to your end of the USA . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


 *$2,199.99







*


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...mbo576121-LM1A

This is a 'HOT BUY'? REALLY!?








Who's going to use that PSU? Nice paperweight!


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


*$2,199.99







*



Ya think he's REAAAAAALLLLY gonna need a whole can of? ! ? !? !









. . . . U're so funny kev_b . . . .







........
oh, YEAH = { fine print says: "_$$$ only for those in Hawaii_! " } ......LOLOLOLOlolololololol............









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## virus86

For the H-50 push/pull config, what is the best setup with the stock corsair pwm fan and a Cooler Master R4?

I was thinking an exhaust setup where the Corsair PWM pulls and the CM R4 pushes.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


For the H-50 push/pull config, what is the best setup with the stock corsair pwm fan and a Cooler Master R4?

I was thinking an exhaust setup where the Corsair PWM pulls and the CM R4 pushes.


The R4 is really gonna tax that stock Corsair fan. You'd be better off getting another R4 to pair up with one you have. I tried the same thing with my Excalibur and the stock Corsair fan and got worse temps. What I did was to move the Corsair fan to the top blowhole location (works better than the stock 140) and went with only the Excalibur pushing exhaust through the rad until I can pony up for another Excalibur.


----------



## virus86

Then no more PWM support.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11833612*
> Then no more PWM support.


Get a pair of CM BladeMasters if you want PWM and P/P. They have as much airflow as the regular R4's with greater air pressure which is crucial when used on a radiator and have PWM support. They are a LOT cheaper than the Excalibur.


----------



## Striker36

just thought you could all use some Christmas cheer so i found a picture of a carol for you










but i think im doing it wrong....


----------



## DireLeon2010

LOL! I've got a fever....


----------



## virus86

Poop. the only 120mm blue pwm fan is $25 each!!!

For test purposes, Ill take off my side panel and use two R4s for P/P if the Corsair/R4 setup fails.


----------



## PapaSmurf

PWM is over rated IMNSHO. I find the fan speeding up and slowing down more annoying than having it at a constant speed. Plus, my systems tend to be running loaded anyway so the PWM would have the fans running at full speed anyway. Just my opinion though. Not everyone feels the same way, but it is something to consider before purchasing new fans.


----------



## virus86

I feel you. I may have to fashion another 3-pin splitter. I hope I have enough plugs.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11834355*
> PWM is over rated IMNSHO. I find the fan speeding up and slowing down more annoying than having it at a constant speed. Plus, my systems tend to be running loaded anyway so the PWM would have the fans running at full speed anyway. Just my opinion though. Not everyone feels the same way, but it is something to consider before purchasing new fans.


im going to have to agree with Papa here. its really not worth the trouble. if you want to control them that badly get a decent fan controller and do it that way


----------



## PapaSmurf

Exactly. PWM is fine for an office computer running a word processor, spread sheet, browser, and e-mail most of the time and is only really loaded occasionally. It's also okay with the stock heatsink/fan since it's so underpowered it tends to be running at top speed most of the time anyway and only slows down when it goes into standby.


----------



## virus86

I have this. Ill just have to do some new wiring.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11833843*
> Get a pair of CM BladeMasters if you want PWM and P/P. They have as much airflow as the regular R4's with greater air pressure which is crucial when used on a radiator and have PWM support. They are a LOT cheaper than the Excalibur.


I wasn't suggesting going with the Excalibur, that's just what I did cuz that's what I have. Going with the blademasters is a definite win-win. I also agree that PWM is over rated, though I do have the EXC running PWM @ min fan speed 62.5% CPU target temp 40c in my bios and it does great. Only after about two hours of intense gaming (BF2 BC2, Black Ops) can I hear it ramp up but it's maybe 5% max. The main reason I got the Exc was for it's easy cleaning. Pop out the blades and voila! I can get to every nook and cranny, plus at 62.5% it does a better job than the Corsiar fan @ 100%. For my needs it's a win-win and I'll get another cuz I'm thick headed and stubborn

There's no doubt the R4, whatever model, is a great performing fan; so any way you go virus, they're gonna yield great results.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11834355*
> PWM is over rated IMNSHO. I find the fan speeding up and slowing down more annoying than having it at a constant speed. Plus, my systems tend to be running loaded anyway so the PWM would have the fans running at full speed anyway. Just my opinion though. Not everyone feels the same way, but it is something to consider before purchasing new fans.


Well I will disagree with you on this, but I use Asus Fan Expert. You can set 3 fan points much like using MSI Afterburner's fan control but you are limited to 3 points.


----------



## Simford

got a new heatsink, coolermaster r4 fan for front panel, and a handy 4 pin atx cable extension








not sure if heatsink is facing the right way, i stuck it on and found where to put the fan on after, seems to be working alright with good temps though








also gotta find a better place for that fan cable, sticks out too much!


----------



## PapaSmurf

The cpu heatsink should be oriented so the fan blows towards the back of the case or the top of the case for optimum efficiency. Towards the back is normally the absolute best, but with some systems that isn't a possibility due to clearance and mounting bracket issues.


----------



## Striker36

is the fan blowing down or pushing up? if is blowing down i would flip it over and have it blow out the top to keep the ambient temps in the case down where ever possible...

i feel really weird (almost hypocritical) saying that as my radiator is blowing into my case XD but i really dont have much of a choice in this one...









EDIT: and again papa beats me to it with better info


----------



## Simford

yea its exhausting up the top (was my only option), but i think if i flipped it and had the fan on the bottom it would be a lot better :/ gonna wait until i have better thermal paste for that though.

guess in short its only a pull right now.. is it that bad?


----------



## Striker36

you will probably only get a little bit lower temps swapping it around. i say that if your happy with your temps now just leave it.









just a little cable management and better pictures and you will have a good looking scout their Simford


----------



## PapaSmurf

I would just add a second fan in a Push Pull setup using zip ties. See this post here at OCN for a good idea on how to do it.


----------



## Striker36

so in other news i found something i need to share. CRAZY Garrys mod video.... im in awe










http://gamingbolt.com/wow-i-had-no-idea-garrys-mod-could-do-this


----------



## kev_b

Got my case back today, it's still lacking something, not sure what yet, I think I'll sit on it untill next year, maybe by then something cool might pop into my head, here's some pictures.


----------



## kev_b

4 more pictures.


----------



## Striker36

i think its missing getting rid of the scout logos and all that stuff and a full length single piece of mesh on the front... that is back lit some how....

but i LOVE that powder coat job it came out really nice


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11837161*
> i think its missing getting rid of the scout logos and all that stuff and a full length single piece of mesh on the front... that is back lit some how....
> 
> but i LOVE that powder coat job it came out really nice


I was looking at the mesh frozen cpu has but I couldn't make up my mind which one I liked better.


----------



## Striker36

this one

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10228/mes-03/ModRight_ModMesh_500mm_x_500mm_x_10mm_Aluminum_Mesh_Panel_-_Black.html

i think that one would look the best.

the slotted ones have ALLOT of potential but it would look off in this situation


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11837420*
> this one
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10228/mes-03/ModRight_ModMesh_500mm_x_500mm_x_10mm_Aluminum_Mesh_Panel_-_Black.html
> 
> i think that one would look the best.
> 
> the slotted ones have ALLOT of potential but it would look off in this situation


Yeah, that one would look closer to stock, I'll think about it.


----------



## Simford

added a 120mm zalman fan to the push in my heatsink.. improved my idle/load temps by a whopping.. *1C*

i think i'll leave it how it was, the zalman fan is way too loud for the small improvement it gives


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11834102*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I've got a fever....


And Its saying more Cowbell..!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11834704*
> I have this. Ill just have to do some new wiring.


Thats Nuthin for a stepper like you Virus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simford;11836545*
> got a new heatsink, coolermaster r4 fan for front panel, and a handy 4 pin atx cable extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if heatsink is facing the right way, i stuck it on and found where to put the fan on after, seems to be working alright with good temps though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also gotta find a better place for that fan cable, sticks out too much!


Nice Nice Build.. Very professional looking except for the Pictures but the Build is Crazy Awesome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11837091*
> so in other news i found something i need to share. CRAZY Garrys mod video.... im in awe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gamingbolt.com/wow-i-had-no-idea-garrys-mod-could-do-this


That was just Mind blowing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11837146*
> 4 more pictures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11832445*
> *$2,199.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that is a Kilo of AS-5.. Yea.. Double Life time supply


----------



## Enigma8750

Kev sorry.. Your Mod is so special it needs a thread all on its own.. Great work on that .. I love the way you eliminated the drive array and moved them into the 5 1/4 array. Great ideas. Lots of really cool Ideas. and so much room and really nice fan choices but I still like Rockr's Excalibur Idea on the top.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11837420*
> this one
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10228/mes-03/ModRight_ModMesh_500mm_x_500mm_x_10mm_Aluminum_Mesh_Panel_-_Black.html
> 
> i think that one would look the best.
> 
> the slotted ones have ALLOT of potential but it would look off in this situation


That is a really good price for Modding mesh.. That stuff is so expensive I was going to Walmart and buying the Desk Trash cans made of mesh and then cutting the mesh off the steel rails.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Ok. Not all is well after all with the refit. No sound. Could I have @#$% something up installing the motherboard. Or did the driver update I did to get the sata dvd-rom drive to work screw up the sound?
Gah! If this old rig tanks, maybe I'll get a Athlon II to tinker around with. Hmmmm....saw a dual core one for $50 on the Egg.


----------



## hyujmn

Hey Scouts.

Looking to possibly buy a new video card. Saw this one on sale at Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-162-052&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2

I'm worried about it hitting the drive tray, since the PCI-X connectors are on the end. According to one poster, the card itself it 9inches, and with the PCIX connectors would be about 10.5inches. Is this too long?

I don't own a Dremel, so modding isn't an option. Also, my board's PCIX connectors sit a bit low, so it won't go into the 5.25 trays.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11837132*
> Got my case back today, it's still lacking something, not sure what yet, I think I'll sit on it untill next year, maybe by then something cool might pop into my head, here's some pictures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11837146*
> 4 more pictures.


That is sweet. Very cool switch's!!!! Great work; then again, Kev-b you always make good mods!!!







Sit on it for a year, that would drive me nuts..








Either way, good stuff sir!!!!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;11840125*
> That is sweet. Very cool switch's!!!! Great work; then again, Kev-b you always make good mods!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sit on it for a year, that would drive me nuts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, good stuff sir!!!!


I said sit on it until next year, not for a whole year, HAPPY (almost) New Years everyone!


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


Hey Scouts.

Looking to possibly buy a new video card. Saw this one on sale at Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ab=true&Page=2

I'm worried about it hitting the drive tray, since the PCI-X connectors are on the end. According to one poster, the card itself it 9inches, and with the PCIX connectors would be about 10.5inches. Is this too long?

I don't own a Dremel, so modding isn't an option. Also, my board's PCIX connectors sit a bit low, so it won't go into the 5.25 trays.


Wow! Great price on that! Yeah, it'll fit. My 5850 (10.5" with end connectors) does... though just barely.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izdaari*


Wow! Great price on that! Yeah, it'll fit. My 5850 (10.5" with end connectors) does... though just barely.


Great! Looks like I'll be getting a new video card, boys.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Jumpin Lucifer on a pogo-stick!!! From 80 degree daytime temps to the mid 40s in less than a week! That's Arizona for you!









Quote:



That is a really good price for Modding mesh.. That stuff is so expensive I was going to Walmart and buying the Desk Trash cans made of mesh and then cutting the mesh off the steel rails.
11 Hours Ago 11:49 PM


Now that's resourceful


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Right i've finally got all my HDD's sorted I have pics to share








New OCZ Vertex 2 90gb SSD and I replaced the samsung drive which refused to co-operate with a 1tb WD Caviar blue.

Pics incoming!!!

///Packaging and SSD


























///Installed on top along with my hitachi and WD drives below.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Nothing. Just thought it was cool.


----------



## Lryan99

So is there really going to be a Scout Rev. II??

Any news about that?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lryan99;11846333*
> So is there really going to be a Scout Rev. II??
> 
> Any news about that?


It's still unofficial. One of the guys saw a message of it on the CM FaceBook Page as coming out in the first half of 2011. So far that's been it. You can be sure that as soon as there is more information that it will be posted here right away, but I wouldn't expect anything official until right before it's released which could be as long as 6 months from now.


----------



## Rockr69

@kev_b, is Kramer alright with all the work you've been doing on the Scout being he's the mascot for the Dragonlord thread?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lryan99;11846333*
> So is there really going to be a Scout Rev. II??
> 
> Any news about that?


Yes I will say there will be a revision of every case next year. Everyone is going to want to offer USB 3 standard on their cases. If they do something cheesy about just changing the front Bezel that will be Pure Fail with all Caps.

What I think that is going to happen is they are going to lengthen the chassis by 2 inches and increase the Height to 2 inches or at least 1.4 inches. That will allow enough room on the top for a Water Radiator to fit on top. I also think that they will add one of our owns ideas of double 120 fans on the top for a double radiator at least. Then they will use our Idea of a false Floor over the PSU. It is also my idea that they will eliminate some or make more room in the case by moving the hard drives to another location. Staying with the basic theme in the front would be a Win in this case since the Case is a classic in the looks dept. Stay with the Military theme and maybe have a special edition with White black and grey Camo.
For the front bezel I would guess that they would keep two USB2 s and 2 USB3 s with the E Sata 3. Then I would say The power with a subdued green led to show power. and a push and turn Potentiometer to dim and turn off the lights in the box with the very first wire distribution point to add more lights or fans and still use the same button up front. A CPU Temp guage would be asking way too much but the rest of it is pretty solid.

Note.. This is the writers point of view and not the design intentions of Cooler Master or their R&D Department.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lryan99;11846333*
> So is there really going to be a Scout Rev. II??
> 
> Any news about that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11843465*
> Right i've finally got all my HDD's sorted I have pics to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New OCZ Vertex 2 90gb SSD and I replaced the samsung drive which refused to co-operate with a 1tb WD Caviar blue.
> 
> Pics incoming!!!
> 
> ///Packaging and SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ///Installed on top along with my hitachi and WD drives below.


I got the new Vertex 2 SSD and I love it.. I used the format routine that is on this Page and put my OS and a few other programs that I use all the time for speed. Great drives.. And it won't be long till we see 1 tb. SSDs with in the next 3 years.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Yes I will say there will be a revision of every case next year. Everyone is going to want to offer USB 3 standard on their cases. If they do something cheesy about just changing the front Bezel that will be Pure Fail with all Caps.
> 
> What I think that is going to happen is they are going to lengthen the chassis by 2 inches and increase the Height to 2 inches or at least 1.4 inches. That will allow enough room on the top for a Water Radiator to fit on top. I also think that they will add one of our owns ideas of double 120 fans on the top for a double radiator at least. Then they will use our Idea of a false Floor over the PSU. It is also my idea that they will eliminate some or make more room in the case by moving the hard drives to another location. Staying with the basic theme in the front would be a Win in this case since the Case is a classic in the looks dept. Stay with the Military theme and maybe have a special edition with White black and grey Camo.
> For the front bezel I would guess that they would keep two USB2 s and 2 USB3 s with the E Sata 3. Then I would say The power with a subdued green led to show power. and a push and turn Potentiometer to dim and turn off the lights in the box with the very first wire distribution point to add more lights or fans and still use the same button up front. A CPU Temp guage would be asking way too much but the rest of it is pretty solid.
> 
> Note.. This is the writers point of view and not the design intentions of Cooler Master or their R&D Department.


I love all the ideas. Two fans at top would be nice. You wouldn't believe how much air my little Destroyer pumps out that way! Ditto on the false floor and repositioning of the HDD bays for better air flow! Not sure about the extra length and width. It's perfectly balanced as is IMHO, making it much bigger would make it unwieldy. I guess you could do something to the handle to fix that....maybe two crossbars instead of just one? To much length and you'll need a couple of poles and palanquin bearers tho! Changes like that would make it a new case altogether to me. Storm Ranger! (Not that I wouldn't buy it Servants! To the LAN party!!!)

Digital camo? Uh yup! I'd pay for that!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11847396*
> I love all the ideas. Two fans at top would be nice. You wouldn't believe how much air my little Destroyer pumps out that way! Ditto on the false floor and repositioning of the HDD bays for better air flow! Not sure about the extra length and width. It's perfectly balanced as is IMHO, making it much bigger would make it unwieldy. I guess you could do something to the handle to fix that....maybe two crossbars instead of just one? To much length and you'll need a couple of poles and palanquin bearers tho! Changes like that would make it a new case altogether to me. Storm Ranger! (Not that I wouldn't buy it Servants! To the LAN party!!!)


So we have a Scout Purest Here.. No Worries.. Love the Opinions and believe me CM will be reading it too. Be careful what you ask for..... . You May just Get it.. Storm Ranger..Humm.. I like the Storm Ranger.. But that one would need a good digital Camo on it like the one The Bill Did.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11846502*
> @kev_b, is Kramer alright with all the work you've been doing on the Scout being he's the mascot for the Dragonlord thread?


Who do you think has been helping me?


----------



## Enigma8750

Happy New Years Scouts..
Happy 2011
What a wonderful year.
The year of the Bulldozer.
Great new Games
Great new Cases..
It is gonna be awesome..
We are going to Carry the Economy in 2011.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCguMx8OO7U&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFr03FpjVP8&feature=autofb[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-y2LUh-9AA&feature=autofb[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmYys-ZjNrg&feature=autofb[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KRzICeBXBE&feature=autofb[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQkECIn738&feature=autofb[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP5mhBsTURo&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8y5ibUBw1k&feature=fvst[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0[/ame]
And finally you Miss Leanna. This is for you.. Uncle Dee.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQDJ45qJHBQ[/ame]


----------



## AuraNova

I hope for me personally, 2011 will be a good year. I sure do need it.

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL.*


----------



## Enigma8750

I agree Brother AuraNova.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11849149*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP5mhBsTURo&feature=related


Oh yes, Heart! I was listening to them in the car on the way home from work today.

(my Heart contribution...)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci-OZQiLLFU[/ame]

On topic, I am gearing up my Scout this month for a new build. It'll be a "backup" computer.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11849257*
> Oh yes, Heart! I was listening to them in the car on the way home from work today.
> 
> (my Heart contribution...)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci-OZQiLLFU
> 
> On topic, I am gearing up my Scout this month for a new build. It'll be a "backup" computer.


Thanks AuraNova.. Great addition.. Must have been meant to be.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11849208*
> I agree Brother Papa Smurf.


Agree with me about what?


----------



## Enigma8750

I thought AuraNova was you.. I got you guy mixed up.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11849319*
> I thought AuraNova was you.. I got you guy mixed up.


You get so used to certain people, you see them everywhere...


----------



## Enigma8750

You are so right.. Plus I just finished off a bottle of Asti Spumanti


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you're gonna do some Heart you have to do their only Number 1 Song, ironically the only single they released that Nancy sang lead on.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41P8UxneDJE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qKTSA-C8P4&feature=channel[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE5GGMhmo-M&feature=channel[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM44F-M78Vs&feature=fvw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fvYcRdhuBE&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2lXKZ9Zksg&feature=channel[/ame]

And my all time favorite Alone.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbHTeWeJMnU&feature=related[/ame]

As an added bonus the only other version of Alone done by another artist that I actually like. Not much of a Celine fan, but anyone who can hang with Anne is doing something right, but it's here more for the incredible editing job done to meld the two separate versions together.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN_U4XFWoz0&feature=fvw[/ame]

Never got to meet Anne, but I did meet Nancy at a bar the band I played in back in the 70's was playing in. She stopped by after a concert to wind down afterwards. This was about a year before they became big stars. I was able to talk with her for about 20 minutes or so during our breaks. She was the nicest person you would ever want to meet and taught me more about singing during that time than I had learned before or since. Unfortunately, by that time I had already screwed up my vocal chords from not knowing the right way (plus trying to sing while sitting down playing drums didn't help) and gave it up about a year later.


----------



## DireLeon2010

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]

Wow. Has that song stood the test of time or what?

As for the new year. I'd be happy to get my old rig running right again. I @#$% the on-board sound up somehow and nothing....I mean nothing....I've tried has fixed it. Oh well. Weirdest thing. If the on-board is out, would that take out the front panel headphone jack too?


----------



## AuraNova

Awesome set! LOL That's cool you met one of the Wilson sisters PapaSmurf.

My favorite is actually between These Dreams and this...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96T3RL9mUjw[/ame]


----------



## Enigma8750

That song Rocks... Aura... And Papa.. I love your addition.. and to DireLeon2010 you are so right.. I love that song to this day it is one of my favorite ones to sing.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow. Papa. What a meeting.. Great story. Yea I don't see how drummers can sing and play the same time. It is FM to me. Freakin Magic.


----------



## hubwub

Happy New Year, everybody!!!


----------



## linkin93

Hope everyone had a good NYE and Christmas. Can't wait for the Scout II


----------



## Lryan99

Hey guys, thanks for the quick replies









Im pretty keen to pick up the Scout, using a CM Storm Inferno mouse & its sweet so yeah.

Now I've gotta decide if I wanna get it now or wait for Rev 2...

Pretty sure it'll be a win either way.


----------



## kev_b

I think this is the final configuration I'm going with.


----------



## Izdaari

Happy New Year, Scouts!
















Since this seems to be music night, I'll share my favorite Joan Jett song:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPkTGm4RtVM[/ame]


----------



## Rockr69

Since we're ringing in the new year with a heavy dose of nostalgia and being the resident Rockr, here is my submission for some sweet metal magic. I know he's lost a step with age but Halford is still THE METAL GOD.

I know you 'll love this E. Gretchen Wilson and AIC brought me to my knees. Nancy is still so friggin hot!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIC7KQPDuDc[/ame]


----------



## Izdaari

Rob Halford is a metal god, but he's not the only one.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I think this is the final configuration I'm going with.










I like it!


----------



## kev_b

I didnâ€™t want to do it but with the CM blade master fans on the H-70 the noise was too much so I put a fan controller in it, much better now. 1900 rpmâ€™s keeps the cpu cooler, cooler than the Frio I was using by 4 degrees, with the rpmâ€™s dropped to 1000 the temps the same as the Frio.
The bay fan I installed with the Feser TFC Xtender 120mm Radiator Shroud really helps the air flow to the radiator and my north bridge, the shark tooth fans are great, all kinds of air. The Delrin switches I put on the front I/O panel looks and feel great, even the HDD activity light works on the switch, then thereâ€™s the USB 3.0 ports, nice.
So far I think the best mod to this case has to be doing some sheet metal work on the front of the case to center a 140mm fan on the bulls eye on the front cover, why CM had to put the fan all the way on the bottom of the case is beyond me.
Iâ€™ll probably run this set up for a month then switch cases again just to have something to do.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I think this is the final configuration I'm going with.










Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Happy NEW YEAR everyone!!!








I wish You all the Health & Happiness life can bring!!! God Bless you all and Happy Modding this year...









Sorry for the double post!!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hey Kev...its difficult to change the USB 2.0 to 3.0 ??? they are the same size of 2.0 ??


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


hey Kev...its difficult to change the USB 2.0 to 3.0 ??? they are the same size of 2.0 ??


It wasn't easy, first you need to cut out a new front I/O panel to replace the old one then get the USB 3.0 assembly the Lian Li sells, new switches, cut the opening at the top of the case to clear the new switches then you need to cut wholes in the new I/O panel to fit the new switches and USB assembly.
Removing the old I/O panel is going to bend the old panel because of the strong glue CM used, maybe a heat gun might help, the easiest thing to do is get the 3.5 USB 3.0 adapter silverstone makes for the drive bays. I only changed my front panel because I like to be different.


----------



## Striker36

i go to a party one night and miss 3.5 pages.... nice.

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERY ONE! i hope this year is full of happiness and good fortune

time to go watch some videos!


----------



## lightsout

So does anyone have a 240 rad in this case. I'm considering getting one of these XSPC Rasa kits but not sure where you could put a rad.

Not really interested in mounting it outside of the case.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11853717*
> So does anyone have a 240 rad in this case. I'm considering getting one of these XSPC Rasa kits but not sure where you could put a rad.
> 
> Not really interested in mounting it outside of the case.


you can do it easily enough. though it will require extensive modding.

i have a 240 in mine


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11853796*
> you can do it easily enough. though it will require extensive modding.
> 
> i have a 240 in mine


Looks like a lot of work, looks sweet though.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11853796*
> you can do it easily enough. though it will require extensive modding.
> 
> i have a 240 in mine.


It looks like you pulled half that case apart. Great work!!! You really have a beautiful build there bud. Oh Yeah, I never said "Congrats"on winning that mod contest.


----------



## Striker36

mine was... but i made it ALLOT more complicated than it needed to be. if you actually plan your work it would be MUCH easier than i made it


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Hi guys



























I'm not good with this cable stuf...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;11854077*
> It looks like you pulled half that case apart. Great work!!! You really have a beautiful build there bud. Oh Yeah, I never said "Congrats"on winning that mod contest.


yea... i pulled it apart several times and put it back together a few times

thanks! im still surprised i won that

for those of you that are unfamiliar with that case. the link to my work log is in my sig


----------



## Enigma8750

Hind sight is always 20 20 too.. Remember. You just got the garage back to yourself only last month so you have been doing your Mod on the Go. That is hard and I am surprised you did so well concidering you were going from your room to the Shop and now to the Garage. So Great Work Striker.

Now for the finally of the 2011 Rockers EVE.. The Tribute to the CMSSC.

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EhuN742wdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EhuN742wdk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EhuN742wdk[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11853796*
> you can do it easily enough. though it will require extensive modding.
> 
> i have a 240 in mine


I think you could have gotten by with just pulling the HDD cage and drive bays out but stiil cool build and way to go on the win!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> I'm not good with this cable stuf...


You an me both DJ Ya hear us CM? We need a place to hide that octopus!

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]

I know it's newer and people say the guys have sold out, but it's a cover of an older song and I think they can still rock. You know....I'd buy tickets to see them


----------



## Enigma8750

I love this song... Thanks for adding it in..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11854215*
> I think you could have gotten by with just pulling the HDD cage and drive bays out but stiil cool build and way to go on the win!


yea your probably right. pull the HDD cage and cut that slot in the ODD cage and then just a little clean up and it would have probably been fine. and allot easier to finish.

i have some things i would change if i were to do it again. but im still happy with how it all turned out.


----------



## Rogue1266

Yeah, I really need to get the rest of my work done in this house so I can get back into my rig.. I need to start up-grading a few things. I deff. need a new video card for starter's. But I want to maybe do something with the bare side of our case. The only one I seen do anything to it was imh073, he put the 'DeathStar' sticker on it. Everyone else has basically left it alone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11854220*
> You an me both DJ Ya hear us CM? We need a place to hide that octopus!
> I know it's newer and people say the guys have sold out, but it's a cover of an older song and I think they can still rock. You know....I'd buy tickets to see them


Great song. I seen them twice in Chicago a few years back...I still go see them.
Sold out,smold out!!!! People always say that when Metallica produces something not like there old stuff. In concert, they still bring down the house!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11854189*
> 
> Now for the finally of the 2011 Rockers EVE.. The Tribute to the CMSSC.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EhuN742wdk


Great Enigma!!! I keep playing this video over and over; and now I have my wife *****ing why I keep play this song over and over. I told her: 'It's a video one of the guys made for the club'..







she keeps screamin, 'I don't give 2 craps,







STOP PLAYING THAT SONG!!!! LOL hahahahha.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8;11854094*
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not good with this cable stuf...


Welcome to the CMSSC bud. Well you posted a pic now make sure you LOG in on the first page or click the
link in my sig. "CMSSC LOG".
First time I think, I ever seen the HD rack filled in our 'SCOUT'...







Their I go, double posting again! Sorry guys....








Good Night all, Well, good day should I say. My night,Your Day!!! LOL


----------



## Chemykal

Hey guys, first time posting here, I've done a lot of browsing, but can't seem to find any posts with first-hand experience with the problem I'm facing, just speculation.
I currently have a Storm Scout, with an ASUS Crosshair Formula IV motherboard. I'm looking to purchase a new video card, and was hoping to get a Radeon HD 6950. As many of you know, length is an issue here. However, looking at other posts here, I've seen that people have gotten Radeon HD 5870s to fit, which were of similar length, as long as their motherboard had top-slot PCIe (which mine does), since that allowed it to hang into the 5.25" bays.
Before I go diving in to a $300 purchase on the assumption that the video card will fit without having seen any actual proof, could anyone here who has a 6950 (or 6970) comment on the viability of fitting it into this case without modification, given that I do have top-slot PCIe?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemykal;11855660*
> Hey guys, first time posting here, I've done a lot of browsing, but can't seem to find any posts with first-hand experience with the problem I'm facing, just speculation.
> I currently have a Storm Scout, with an ASUS Crosshair Formula IV motherboard. I'm looking to purchase a new video card, and was hoping to get a Radeon HD 6950. As many of you know, length is an issue here. However, looking at other posts here, I've seen that people have gotten Radeon HD 5870s to fit, which were of similar length, as long as their motherboard had top-slot PCIe (which mine does), since that allowed it to hang into the 5.25" bays.
> Before I go diving in to a $300 purchase on the assumption that the video card will fit without having seen any actual proof, could anyone here who has a 6950 (or 6970) comment on the viability of fitting it into this case without modification, given that I do have top-slot PCIe?
> Thanks in advance.


I just had a guy install a 6xxx series in his Scout.. Let me check.


----------



## Striker36

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYJWGSJ8Jc0[/ame]

im not exactly sure how to classify this but i like it


----------



## Enigma8750

Take the Survey here:

Video Card are Becoming So Long that the Companies Rarely give out the Information on the Length. Well We are taking a Survey to Find out..








*Please come back and tell us if You were able to fill out the form.. So we can keep the Survey Going.*
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tvUuH6vyJ6KPvGFRofKu-Rw&w=100&h=500&single=true]Video Card Size[/URL]

Need CM length and also as many of the giant cards as we can get.

Measure the shroud and not just the PC board but the entire card,
end to slot Length.

*Please enter data in Inches or CM. I will convert it later...*


















From left to right: GeForce GTX 295, Radeon HD 5970, Radeon HD 5870, Radeon HD 4890


----------



## Enigma8750

So the 6850 is 23.50 CM

and the 5870 is 27.94 CM.

This is resent data and it will fit without any problem.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Cards from Longest to Shortest.

1. Sapphire TechATI PCI Express X165970 hemlock34.29 cm









2. EVGANVIDIAPCI Express X16EVGA 9800GTX+33.02 cm









3. ASUSATI PCI Express 2.1ASUS 587029.21 cm









4. XFX ATI PCI Express 2.0XFX 5870 XXX 28.20 cm









5. EVGANVIDIAPCI Express 2.02 Evga 8800 Ultra G8027.94 cm









6. EVGANVIDIAPCI Express 2.0EVGA Geforce GTX 27527.94 cm









7. EVGANVIDIA PCI Express 2.0 GeForce GTX 280 27.00 cm









8. Sapphire Tech ATI PCI Express X164870 X2 2 Gb.26.75 cm









9. BFG NVidia PCI Express 2.0 GTX 295 26.67









10. PNY Technologies, IncNVIDIAPCI Express 2.0GTX 48026.67 cm









*


----------



## Chemykal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11858065*
> So the 6850 is 23.50 CM
> 
> and the 5870 is 27.94 CM.
> 
> This is resent data and it will fit without any problem.


I was looking for the 6950, not the 6850; and it's not on the list, but since they're pretty much identical to the 6970, I should be fine according to that table if I get XFX's 6950.

Thanks.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11680997*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8omJvCrwRdY
> 
> The hero of Canton....the man they call....Jayne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. Doesn't look bad to me. Nice case. I still love my Scout.


Lol Jayne.... See my build name


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by DireLeon2010 View Post
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8omJvCrwRdY
> 
> The hero of Canton....the man they call....Jayne!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11860006*
> Lol Jayne.... See my build name


God I loved that show! @#$% you FOX!!!


----------



## Kvjavs

What information is there about the Storm Scout 2? Sorry but there's 1666 pages, would just be quicker to ask again







I looked on the front page and couldn't find anything, but I'll look again.


----------



## Razzstar

XFX - 6850 is 23.5cm (Black edition)

I have it installed in my CM Storm Scout atm


----------



## Nwanko

Could a 6950 fit in the scout? I'm thinking of replacing my 5850. What do you think,what is the best choise,a 5850 for CF or replacement. I would unlock the 6950 to 6970.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

they want ideas !!

http://www.facebook.com/coolermaster


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko;11862807*
> Could a 6950 fit in the scout? I'm thinking of replacing my 5850. What do you think,what is the best choise,a 5850 for CF or replacement. I would unlock the 6950 to 6970.


A 5850 is by no means obsolete. It performs roughly the same as a 6870, though it doesn't scale as well in CF. If you really need the extra FPS, if your GPU is the bottleneck in your system's performance, than by all means upgrade it. But if that isn't the case, you'd be wasting money for the sake of being trendy.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11862828*
> they want ideas !!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/coolermaster


Thanks! I dropped them the perfect design for a replacement case.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;11860956*
> What information is there about the Storm Scout 2? Sorry but there's 1666 pages, would just be quicker to ask again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked on the front page and couldn't find anything, but I'll look again.


There isn't any as has been stated numerous times. CM hasn't made any official statements other than we can expect it sometime in the first half of 2011. No details on what changes will be included at all. That came from a post on their Facebook page a week or two ago. Anyone who does know at this point would be bound by a non-disclosure agreement until CM makes their official statement.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izdaari;11862849*
> A 5850 is by no means obsolete. It performs roughly the same as a 6870, though it doesn't scale as well in CF. If you really need the extra FPS, if your GPU is the bottleneck in your system's performance, than by all means upgrade it. But if that isn't the case, you'd be wasting money for the sake of being trendy.


I agree. I still to this day don't understand the need to SLI or CF at all for the everyday average user unless your'e a Folding guru. With the 5870 I got from Brisleep, I run everything at max settings. BF2 BC2, Black Ops, Medal of Honor (kind of a FPS trend going there) all run perfect. Using MSI Afterburner to run a custom fan curve (no overclock necessary) my card never goes above 59c and idles at around 30c in a 20-22c room. Mulitple cards are inefficient, too noisy and produce extra heat I can do with out. However, I would like to get my hands on a 4 gig 5970 just to say (evil laugh inserted here), but I sure won't pay $1100 just to see. The 5870 is doing just fine and probably will for the next two years.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11863349*
> Thanks! I dropped them the perfect design for a replacement case.


I revised my post there, but forgot to include a solid clear window and can't re-edit my post. You guys I'm sure will get the gist of what I want to see.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11863552*
> There isn't any as has been stated numerous times. CM hasn't made any official statements other than we can expect it sometime in the first half of 2011. No details on what changes will be included at all. That came from a post on their Facebook page a week or two ago. Anyone who does know at this point would be bound by a non-disclosure agreement until CM makes their official statement.


Thanks









My friend is trying to talk me into this case due to desk space restrictions but still getting something worth it. So far I like what I see except the non-removable HDD Cage but, I have a GTX 460 and don't plan on getting anything more than that so it's all good.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;11864052*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend is trying to talk me into this case due to desk space restrictions but still getting something worth it. So far I like what I see except the non-removable HDD Cage but, I have a GTX 460 and don't plan on getting anything more than that so it's all good.


It is removable if you are willing to cut it out.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11864100*
> It is removable if you are willing to cut it out.


Maybe after the return period passes







I wanna try it for sure though.


----------



## kev_b

Something I find a bit strange, I was going to put solid pci covers on the back of the case and elected to use the vented covers instead, when I touch the slot covers with the pc running my GTX 460 isn't warm to the touch from the outside but the 2 lower vented slot covers are warm to the touch, the slot below those 2 covers is a TV card, no heat from that, I guess it's a good thing I didn't use solid covers.
I still have to think up some kind of HDD cover up but I'm trying to think of something I haven't seen yet, I just have to be different.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11864100*
> It is removable if you are willing to cut it out.


:lachen:LOL!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11864267*
> but I'm trying to think of something I haven't seen yet, I just have to be different.


I'm sure it will jaw dropping as usual. Since Kramer is helping you with your Scout can you have him dream up some more ideas for me?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG I want the GTA4 pack of Steam....

just 10$....but its not available in my country :_(


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11865087*
> OMG I want the GTA4 pack of Steam....
> 
> just 10$....but its not available in my country :_(


That just sucks the big one.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Rwaaaww....psssssst!!!

A lot of what is posted here is opinion. The rest is....educated opinion?

Long story short....Be Excellent to each other brahs:band:

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EwaFkPMdlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EwaFkPMdlY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EwaFkPMdlY[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Kvjavs

If anyone has the time, could someone provide me a measurement from the back case feet to the front case feet?

I have very limited room on my desk, and am wondering if I should perhaps buy case feet with this case, or just look for another case all together. I really enjoy the looks of it even though the inside seems a bit cramped for cable management.

I had a HAF 912 and it was nice but required me to buy new case feet and reposition them to fit on my desk properly.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;11867571*
> If anyone has the time, could someone provide me a measurement from the back case feet to the front case feet?
> 
> I have very limited room on my desk, and am wondering if I should perhaps buy case feet with this case, or just look for another case all together. I really enjoy the looks of it even though the inside seems a bit cramped for cable management.
> 
> 13.45 inches front to back feet end to end.
> 
> I had a HAF 912 and it was nice but required me to buy new case feet and reposition them to fit on my desk properly.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;11867571*
> If anyone has the time, could someone provide me a measurement from the back case feet to the front case feet?
> 
> I have very limited room on my desk, and am wondering if I should perhaps buy case feet with this case, or just look for another case all together. I really enjoy the looks of it even though the inside seems a bit cramped for cable management.
> 
> I had a HAF 912 and it was nice but required me to buy new case feet and reposition them to fit on my desk properly.


13.45 Inches from front to back of feet. And there is no problem with cable management on this case. That is usually the fault of the Modder.

http://www.mnpctech.com/CaseFeet.jpg


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko;11862807*
> Could a 6950 fit in the scout? I'm thinking of replacing my 5850. What do you think,what is the best choise,a 5850 for CF or replacement. I would unlock the 6950 to 6970.


yes


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11867884*
> 13.45 Inches from front to back of feet. And there is no problem with cable management on this case. That is usually the fault of the Modder.
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/CaseFeet.jpg


Thanks for the intel









Will have to buy some feet then for this to fit on my desk =/

It's either a set will be on, and 1 set off, or both sets of feet will be halfway on the desk which I cannot have. Oh well







Worked for the HAF912 fine.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11867884*
> And there is no problem with cable management on this case. That is usually the fault of the Modder.


Maybe not so much a fault of the modder or system builder per se, but a situation where the system builder is thinking one way, or expecting the cable management to be a certain way and not seeing what is available.

After spending way too much time working with cases that really do have little to no cable management capabilities it amazes me that someone would look at this case and think it has limited cable management.

One needs to address a case with an open mind and learn how to exploit and utilize what is there instead of comparing it to some other case and bemoaning the fact that it is different. Anyone who thinks the Storm Scout has poor cable management capabilities either hasn't worked with one or isn't trying.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11868002*
> Maybe not so much a fault of the modder or system builder per se, but a situation where the system builder is thinking one way, or expecting the cable management to be a certain way and not seeing what is available.
> 
> After spending way too much time working with cases that really do have little to no cable management capabilities it amazes me that someone would look at this case and think it has limited cable management.
> 
> One needs to address a case with an open mind and learn how to exploit and utilize what is there instead of comparing it to some other case and bemoaning the fact that it is different. Anyone who thinks the Storm Scout has poor cable management capabilities either hasn't worked with one or isn't trying.


You took the words right out of my mouth Papa..Here see for yourself.


----------



## Enigma8750

the second to the last picture has those feet that I showed earlier


----------



## Kvjavs

Those are some sexy pictures.

I'm now even more attracted to this case


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11868132*
> You took the words right out of my mouth Papa..Here see for yourself.


You forgot this one;


----------



## thirdeyeop3n

Hello everyone, I have been following the thread for a couple weeks now and finally decided pick myself up a Scout. This is my first build ever (long time mac user). These are the parts I have so far, I'm just waiting for sandy bridge to come out.

Case: CM Storm Scout
GPU: Sapphire 6870
Cooler: Noctua NH-D14








RAM: Corsair XMS3 2x2gb 1066
PSU: Cougar S700

I'm pretty much set on the i5 2500k with ASUS P8P67 Deluxe. I'm really excited to start this build and do some modding to the case. Probably going to put a new window in first then change the stock fans.

Here's a picture of my case


----------



## Enigma8750

Well if you dont want to cut a window yourself Rockr69 and Striker36 make awesome windows for a great price.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

welcome to the family !!

hey Scouts...Im thinking of getting this mouse pad:

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Storm-Tactics-Mouse/dp/B002SXKAXY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1294023261&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Cooler Master Storm CS-M FPS Tactics Mouse Pad - (SGS-4000-KSM-1-GP): Electronics[/URL]

its good ?? anyone have it ?? I want to use it with my "future" RAT 7


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11868594*
> You forgot this one;


Great Looking Scout. Looks like a Haf.. Can't believe I thought that was a HAF 932.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Please fill Out this New Membership LOG
So that we can have a better count of our Current Members.*


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11860734*
> God I loved that show! @#$% you FOX!!!


word.


----------



## UbNub

Hey guys. I just made my first build about two weeks ago in this case and i can honestly say i am very happy with it and it has made many of my friends interested in building there own







. I am still getting down the cable management though. I can't seem to find a nice way to run the 20+4 pin connector without it running along my HDD bay.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UbNub;11869438*
> Hey guys. I just made my first build about two weeks ago in this case and i can honestly say i am very happy with it and it has made many of my friends interested in building there own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am still getting down the cable management though. I can't seem to find a nice way to run the 20+4 pin connector without it running along my HDD bay.


if its long enough you can run it up behind the mobo tray and down like this guy.










and if its not you can get one of these and do it

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2512

their are better ones though...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by UbNub View Post
> Hey guys. I just made my first build about two weeks ago in this case and i can honestly say i am very happy with it and it has made many of my friends interested in building there own . I am still getting down the cable management though. I can't seem to find a nice way to run the 20+4 pin connector without it running along my HDD bay.
> 
> if its long enough you can run it up behind the mobo tray and down like this guy.












Uh yup. IF it's long enough. Mine was too stiff to do that

No entendre intended Honest!

They have extensions!? Gots to gets me one of those! Seriously tho. Great idea.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11869652*
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/S2MwEsf7QhI/AAAAAAAAEwE/gboMnST2tlA/s640/Xynapse.jpg
> 
> Uh yup. IF it's long enough. Mine was too stiff to do that
> 
> No entendre intended Honest!
> 
> They have extensions!? Gots to gets me one of those! Seriously tho. Great idea.


RIGHT HERE


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11868811*
> That is a haf Case and did not make the running in the cleanest wire management for a Scout.


How do you figure that's a HAF? That's the Sentinel, my baby, Scout through and through and through. Look at the handle and my Lian-Li mod.


----------



## UbNub

Thanks for the help Striker. I tried to get the cable under the motherboard but it just seemed there was not enough room. I did manage to make it a little bit nicer though. Since i already had the motherboard out though i did run the 8 pin under which really helped make my build look a lot cleaner


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


Thanks for the help Striker. I tried to get the cable under the motherboard but it just seemed there was not enough room. I did manage to make it a little bit nicer though. Since i already had the motherboard out though i did run the 8 pin under which really helped make my build look a lot cleaner










thats GREAT! now we just need pictures!

and because i was looking through photos from New Years eve i thought i would share one of the better (preprocessed) shots










this was about 2am after most every one had left and they had been engaged for 2 hours.. i really wish i could have gotten them both with the tree more centered but i only had a couple seconds to pull my camera up and shoot from behind a fireplace in the kitchen :/

its a little bit off but im going to try and clean it up at some point this week


----------



## AuraNova

Oh wow, that's a nice picture.


----------



## UbNub

I will try to get a picture up tomorrow. For now all i have is my phone camera which is very low quality, but hopefully I can use my sisters camera tomorrow.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


Oh wow, that's a nice picture.


thanks. i just wish it was less fuzzy and more centered...


----------



## BriSleep

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*   *Cards from Longest to Shortest.*

*1. Sapphire Tech ATI PCI Express X16 5970 hemlock 34.29 cm*

*2. EVGA NVIDIA PCI Express X16 EVGA 9800GTX+ 33.02 cm*

*3. ASUS ATI PCI Express 2.1 ASUS 5870 29.21 cm*

*4. XFX ATI PCI Express 2.0 XFX 5870 XXX 28.20 cm*

*5. EVGA NVIDIA PCI Express 2.0 2 Evga 8800 Ultra G80 27.94 cm*

*6. EVGA NVIDIA PCI Express 2.0 EVGA Geforce GTX 275 27.94 cm*

*7. EVGA NVIDIA PCI Express 2.0 GeForce GTX 280 27.00 cm*

*8. Sapphire Tech ATI PCI Express X16 4870 X2 2 Gb. 26.75 cm*

*9. BFG NVidia PCI Express 2.0 GTX 295 26.67*

*10. PNY Technologies, Inc NVIDIA PCI Express 2.0 GTX 480 26.67 cm*

 
Hey Gang!!







Hey there Enigma!!








I'm sitting in a freezing office cause the heating duct just dropped off!







Not a surprise in this house! So, untill I can go down there, probably Tuesday, I'm running MSI Kombuster in the backround to warm my fingers.

I just came to ask, when are we going to make sure this baby fits in the next Scout case??:


















Also, I ran across this!! :









While on PhotoBucket, I typed the name of that top pic, I call it the Engima Card & bing that second pic popped up!









Then I want to say Hey there Girl to *Izzy!!* Glad to see you around. I loved the *Joan Jett* you posted, but it wouldn't let me d/l it?? Could it be because it's HD or it's new? I know the song isn't new but maybe that vid is??

To *kev_b* my friend who lives in Muscle Beach California: Hey, I haven't said it, but I'm in awe of what you've done to your Scout, simply amazing, I hope all of your ideas are either incorporated or at least options in the next Scout. 
Then, what is the fan you have in the blowhole?? It looks like a double bladed fan? Maybe a motion capture shot??
Finally, can you make up a guide on how to mod the front panel the way you did for the USB 3.0??

Which brings up *General Rockr69*: You've got the guts and the words man, I'm proud to know you. What you told Cooler Master on facebook was dead on, but you forgot the extra room for full sized vid cards. I added in, got a message waiting but haven't read it yet.

To *Rogue1266*:
You posted this, I edited it for content:
""Yeah, I really need to get the rest of my work done in this house so I can get back into my rig.. I need to start up-grading a few things. I deff. need a new video card for starter's. But I want to maybe do something with the bare side of our case. The only one I seen do anything to it was imh073, he put the 'DeathStar' sticker on it. Everyone else has basically left it alone.

Great Enigma!!! I keep playing this video over and over; and now I have my wife *****ing why I keep play this song over and over. I told her: 'It's a video one of the guys made for the club'..







she keeps screamin, 'I don't give 2 craps,







STOP PLAYING THAT SONG!!!! LOL hahahahha. ""
End of Quote.....

Me too, house work I mean, just a few things left with the Master Bath Cabinet re-build & I'll be able to pick & choose my jobs. Gotta say whoever thought putting PB on cabinet sides that touch water should be shot!








About doing anything with the side panel window..........Stay tuned cause when I finish that cabinet I'm going to start on Mindy's Scout window, only a few people know about my idea but it's going to be Sahweeet!!
Yeah, my & my wife too. She likes folk music! Sorry, I like some of it but it mostly puts me to sleep! When I turn up these videos she starts shouting. Can't you turn that down??? 
Yes dear, I *can*......But, I *don't want* to! Can't you put on your headphones dear??









This is what *Izzy* said: 
*>>*A 5850 is by no means obsolete. It performs roughly the same as a 6870, though it doesn't scale as well in CF. If you really need the extra FPS, if your GPU is the bottleneck in your system's performance, than by all means upgrade it. But if that isn't the case, you'd be wasting money for the sake of being trendy. *<<*

I still don't get this whole thing with the 6xxx series cards, they aren't better than thier equivelent 5xxx cards, it was just ATI's er, AMD's way of putting in 3D without breaking the bank.

*General Rockr* responded to *Izzy* with this:
I agree. I still to this day don't understand the need to SLI or CF at all for the everyday average user unless your'e a Folding guru. With the 5870 I got from Brisleep, I run everything at max settings. BF2 BC2, Black Ops, Medal of Honor (kind of a FPS trend going there) all run perfect. Using MSI Afterburner to run a custom fan curve (no overclock necessary) my card never goes above 59c and idles at around 30c in a 20-22c room. Mulitple cards are inefficient, too noisy and produce extra heat I can do with out. However, I would like to get my hands on a 4 gig 5970 just to say (evil laugh inserted here), but I sure won't pay $1100 just to see. The 5870 is doing just fine and probably will for the next two years. *<<*

Absolutely, I mean, STALKER COP is turning up the heat on my second card but why do you need 340 fps while standing still??

*GTR Mclaren*: I have a steelseries mouse pad, I bought it on a recommendation. Any other mouse pad I've had has never lasted more than about 2 maybe 3 months, even the "Gel" pads, usually slip or start coming apart in that time. I've had this one for about 7-8 months! It never slips, every mouse used on it has instant pick up and fantastic tracking. Since you are getting the same mouse I just got, I'd really recommend this:
  Amazon.com: SteelSeries QcK Heavy Mouse Pad (Black): Electronics

@ *Y'all*: If you're having wire management problems. There are plenty of guides around to help you out, just google it. Saying that, I have all the stuff but haven't started it yet. When I do, I'll make a guide that can be linked to from the first page of the thread.

Good night gang, I hope to be back soon, but I may be absent the next couple of days. I have a bunch of stuff that is Mandatory & posting come next to last on the list. Last??? Loading the dishwasher!!


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


thanks. i just wish it was less fuzzy and more centered...










It reminded me of a picture I had taken of me on a cruise. We were docked at the time and there were two boats (including the one I was on) docked side by side. I put my arms up making like I had both boats on my shoulders. One of those size shots, if you will. My girlfriend at the time didn't get what I was trying to do so it was off centered. We didn't have time to retake it because we had to be back on the boat in a few hours and wanted to do more stuff on the island.


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Then I want to say Hey there Girl to *Izzy!!* Glad to see you around. I loved the *Joan Jett* you posted, but it wouldn't let me d/l it?? Could it be because it's HD or it's new? I know the song isn't new but maybe that vid is??


I'm here most every day, at least briefly, but I don't always have something to post.









Likely I will post more Joan Jett at some point, as I'm a huge fan. Yeah, though the song is old, that vid probably is new, I hadn't seen it before. It appears to be a remake of an old one, but with higher quality.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*











Uh yup. IF it's long enough. Mine was too stiff to do that









No entendre intended







Honest!

They have extensions!? Gots to gets me one of those! Seriously tho. Great idea.


My 20+4-pin was mega short, I ran it coming out at the top of the HDD cage, it aint the prettiest, and is alongside my SATA's, but hey it worked for me 'til my better PSU arrives (ordered on the 21st, lol).









Might do you good 'til you get the extender sorted.









Belated Happy New Year everyone, btw.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11870705*
> How do you figure that's a HAF? That's the Sentinel, my baby, Scout through and through and through. Look at the handle and my Lian-Li mod.


Sorry.. I must have gotten a hold of some of that Bad GunJa Weed or something.. I realized it after a another look.

You know my biggest Nightmare is that they try to make the new Ranger look like a HAF. That would be a disaster.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11874444*
> Sorry.. I must have gotten a hold of some of that Bad GunJa Weed or something.. I realized it after a another look.
> 
> You know my biggest Nightmare is that they try to make the new Ranger look like a HAF. That would be a disaster.


I 100% agree (HAF=ugly to me), but I don't think they will. They have the 912, I'm just hoping they don't use the 912 with new plastic on it. I'm really hopping for a better lay ouy for WC'ing than what the 912 has.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11874444*
> Sorry.. I must have gotten a hold of some of that Bad GunJa Weed or something.. I realized it after a another look.
> 
> You know my biggest Nightmare is that they try to make the new Ranger look like a HAF. That would be a disaster.


I'm thinking what they might do is use the Sniper chassis with Scout externals reworked to fit. That way it's kept in the Storm line and minimal retooling will be required. I will say this I am planning on transferring The Sentinel to server duty and I'll sac the money away until about April and if there's no definitive indication of a Scout revision, I'm going with the Corsair 600T


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11875044*
> I'm thinking what they might do is use the Sniper chassis with Scout externals reworked to fit. That way it's kept in the Storm line and minimal retooling will be required. I will say this I am planning on transferring The Sentinel to server duty and I'll sac the money away until about April and if there's no definitive indication of a Scout revision, I'm going with the Corsair 600T


I agree with the Sniper Rebuild.. That sounds like a good business model for CM to do. Less money for R and D and more Money for the case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention: All CMSSC Scouts.
The New Promotions are in
and I would like to thank and
Congratulate all those promoted
but also I would like to express
My Gratitude to all the Members
Of the CMSSC for their participation
and Esprit de Corp that comes
so Natural to CMSSC Scouts.










GTR Mclaren Promotion To Lieutenant
PAPA Smurf Promotion to Captain
Aura Nova Promotion to Lieutenant
Striker36 Promotion to Brigadier Gen.
Nwanko Promotion to Major
EvoBeardy Promotion to Master Sgt.
Baldo Promotion to Major
Petey Promotion to Staff Sgt.
HubWub Promotion to Capt.
DireLeon Promotion to Lieutenant
BriSleep Promotion to Major General
Ixdaari Promotion to Master Sgt.
Simtafa Promotion to Master Sgt.
cjc75 Promotion to Master Sgt.
JumJum Promotion to Staff Sgt
RF Junkie Promotion to Master Sgt.
Rogue1266 Promotion to Lt. Colonel
Shadow of Intent. Promotion to Captain
virus86 Promotion to Staff Sgt.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11876341*
> *Attnention: All CMSSC Scouts.
> The New Promotions are in
> and I would like to thank and
> Congratulate all those promoted
> but also I would like to all the Members
> Of the CMSSC for their participation
> and Esprit de Corp that comes
> so Natural to CMSSC Scouts.
> *
> *snip*


THANKS BOSS!!!!!! i will wear my new star proudly
















and congrats to every one else! i see lots of good names their. and a couple great ones too


----------



## UbNub

Okay i have the pictures but how do i make sure they are the right size on the forums? Was i spose to do that before uploading them to photobucket? well here's the link to my account page http://s1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/El_UbNub/. I can actually get the back side panel on very easily now


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11876341*
> Attention: All CMSSC Scouts.
> The New Promotions are in
> and I would like to thank and
> Congratulate all those promoted
> but also I would like to express
> My Gratitude to all the Members
> Of the CMSSC for their participation
> and Esprit de Corp that comes
> so Natural to CMSSC Scouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTR Mclaren Promotion To Lieutenant
> PAPA Smurf Promotion to Captain
> Aura Nova Promotion to Lieutenant
> Striker36 Promotion to Brigadier Gen.
> Nwanko Promotion to Major
> EvoBeardy Promotion to Master Sgt.
> Baldo Promotion to Major
> Petey Promotion to Staff Sgt.
> HubWub Promotion to Capt.
> DireLeon Promotion to Lieutenant
> BriSleep Promotion to Major General
> Ixdaari Promotion to Master Sgt.
> Simtafa Promotion to Master Sgt.
> cjc75 Promotion to Master Sgt.
> JumJum Promotion to Staff Sgt
> RF Junkie Promotion to Master Sgt.
> Rogue1266 Promotion to Lt. Colonel
> Shadow of Intent. Promotion to Captain
> virus86 Promotion to Staff Sgt.


Congrads to all!


----------



## virus86

Yay! Im a Staff Sgt!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Awesome thanks for the promotion









I've been thinking of changing my setup at home as its a bit of a mess atm and requires effort just to get sat down ready to use my scout lol

Here's a pic of my current setup:










and I sit in a massive bean bag with my wireless mouse and keyboard...which because of christmas is currently covered in presents and boxes lol:










Anyway I'm thinking of getting one of these:
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S79887464

and stick that in the right corner of my room. I'm also gonna get some 22" monitors to use instead of my panasonic lcd as id rather not be sat directly infront of it lol

Then the question is what monitors, as much as I like the dell ultrasharp they are way over what I'd like to spend on monitors. So im looking at something thats a good balance between gaming and graphic design usage.

If anyone can recommend something from comet's range (I work there and can get a decent amount of discount) then that would be great. I can also check over the monitors at work as I'm cursed with getting dead pixels...7 things I've bought that have screens have had dead pixels on them >.>

Here's a link to the range, its not great I know but is easier for me:
http://www.comet.co.uk/c/Desktop-Computers/Computer-Monitors/1950

Novatech is also somewhere I can get monitors from as I can get to their Reading store and most likely check over any monitors there too:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/prods/monitors/

Would prefer 22" or 23" suggestions


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11876341*
> Attention: All CMSSC Scouts.
> The New Promotions are in
> and I would like to thank and
> Congratulate all those promoted
> but also I would like to express
> My Gratitude to all the Members
> Of the CMSSC for their participation
> and Esprit de Corp that comes
> so Natural to CMSSC Scouts.
> 
> cjc75 Promotion to Master Sgt.


Oh... wow! LOL

Didn't expect that one!

Anyway, I am curious if any can answer this...

I am pondering switching out my H50 in the future for something a bit more powerful, perhaps a straight Air based cooler; perhaps something on par with a Megahelem or similar.

But I am wondering, can such a cooler fit and still have room for the two Side Panel fans? If not, then I'll probably look into acquiring a new plexi window to replace the existing one, so it doesn't have the side fan vents and attempt to create a wind-tunnel effect within the case...

I've been pondering all this because I recently started having some problems with my Scout Build; and unfortunately it is possibly a bad Processor, I think one of my Cores got fried recently during a previous OC test run on Prime95, as I achieved stability but oddly, while testing with just Prime95, my Temps shot waaaay up much higher then I was confortable with for my Chip... peaked at 70+ celsius which is way too high for a Phenom II...

Since then I've started getting a lot of Bluescreens and such...

So I'm going to be ordering a temporary AM3 chip soon to pop in, to test with...

Cause Vid Card has tested good, Ram has tested good...

But when I disable my 4th Core though, most of my problems vanish, but a few remain... Getting a lot of game crashes, so I'm thinking the chip got a little too burned... if so, and presuming the temporary test chip resolves the issues, then I'll Warranty my bad one back to AMD if I can and when I get it sent back to me, I'll send the Test Chip back for a refund...

I figure, when the time comes for me to do all this (gotta wait till I can afford to order a Test Chip) then while I'm swapping those Chips out, I'll do some more organizational/clean up work inside the Case, maybe add some covers for my HDD area and PSU area, and I started pondering the idea of putting in a better cooling system cause I think I've hit the limits of what my little H50 can handle! LOL


----------



## Rogue1266

I Thank You Sir for the promotion!!!"Lt. Colonel"



















































A big congrats to all that was held with
honor's of promotion from "General Enigma8750". Proud to be a part of this team of fine
craftsmen. GOD Bless you All!!!!!!!!






































































































Happy Modding Everyone!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;11877700*
> Oh... wow! LOL
> 
> Didn't expect that one!
> 
> Anyway, I am curious if any can answer this...
> 
> I am pondering switching out my H50 in the future for something a bit more powerful, perhaps a straight Air based cooler; perhaps something on par with a Megahelem or similar.
> 
> But I am wondering, can such a cooler fit and still have room for the two Side Panel fans? If not, then I'll probably look into acquiring a new plexi window to replace the existing one, so it doesn't have the side fan vents and attempt to create a wind-tunnel effect within the case...
> 
> I've been pondering all this because I recently started having some problems with my Scout Build; and unfortunately it is possibly a bad Processor, I think one of my Cores got fried recently during a previous OC test run on Prime95, as I achieved stability but oddly, while testing with just Prime95, my Temps shot waaaay up much higher then I was confortable with for my Chip... peaked at 70+ celsius which is way too high for a Phenom II...


NONE of the big tower style heatsinks will allow you to have BOTH side panel fans installed. Some will allow the lower one, but not the top one. That really isn't a big deal though as a side panel fan blowing directly onto the top of a tower heatsink like that will normally either have no effect at all or will cause cpu temps to rise slightly do to disrupted airflow. Get a big heatsink, install a pair of fans in a push/pull configuration and reap the benefits. If you want you can try a fan in the lower position on the side panel to see if it helps cool the graphics cards.

Also, if you've been having a lot of BSOD's open up an elevated Command Prompt (run as administrator) and type in *sfc /scannow*, hit enter, and allow it to see if it can fix anything in Windows. Once that is done open up0 another elevated Command Prompt and type in *chkdsk /r*, hit enter, and then reply with a *Y* when prompted that it can't run now, do you want to run it the next time you reboot (or something to that effect), then restart the system to allow it to run. Depending on how many errors it finds and the size of your OS partition this could take anywhere from 20 minutes to a couple of hours to complete.


----------



## virus86

So I got my fan filters in and here are some pics.










































Standard fan screws worked, but dont over tight. I already messed up one of the mounting holes on a fan...


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11876341*
> Attention: All CMSSC Scouts.
> *The New Promotions are in*
> *and I would like to thank and*
> *Congratulate all those promoted*
> *but also I would like to express*
> *My Gratitude to all the Members*
> *Of the CMSSC for their participation*
> *and Esprit de Corp that comes*
> *so Natural to CMSSC Scouts.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTR Mclaren Promotion To Lieutenant
> PAPA Smurf Promotion to Captain
> Aura Nova Promotion to Lieutenant
> Striker36 Promotion to Brigadier Gen.
> Nwanko Promotion to Major
> EvoBeardy Promotion to Master Sgt.
> Baldo Promotion to Major
> Petey Promotion to Staff Sgt.
> HubWub Promotion to Capt.
> DireLeon Promotion to Lieutenant
> BriSleep Promotion to Major General
> Ixdaari Promotion to Master Sgt.
> Simtafa Promotion to Master Sgt.
> cjc75 Promotion to Master Sgt.
> JumJum Promotion to Staff Sgt
> RF Junkie Promotion to Master Sgt.
> Rogue1266 Promotion to Lt. Colonel
> Shadow of Intent. Promotion to Captain
> virus86 Promotion to Staff Sgt.


Wow huge one, congrats to all!!!


----------



## H969

Hey everyone could you check out my post here.....http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/905773-oc-i7-no-longer-stable.html
Having some problems, but I don't want to double post.








Thanks all


----------



## UbNub

here we go







got the pictures up the correct way now. I think she is looking pretty good


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11877813*
> Also, if you've been having a lot of BSOD's open up an elevated Command Prompt (run as administrator) and type in *sfc /scannow*, hit enter, and allow it to see if it can fix anything in Windows. Once that is done open up0 another elevated Command Prompt and type in *chkdsk /r*, hit enter, and then reply with a *Y* when prompted that it can't run now, do you want to run it the next time you reboot (or something to that effect), then restart the system to allow it to run. Depending on how many errors it finds and the size of your OS partition this could take anywhere from 20 minutes to a couple of hours to complete.


I've actually done all that already... as well as conducted numerous Ram tests and GPU tests...

The only other Hardware pieces that I've not tested thoroughly are the CPU and the motherboard itself.

The Mobo was an Open Box from Newegg; so that .. could, but the issue... in theory. But I've never had these problems before.

The fact that the problems started only after I did some tests trying to achieve a stable 3.9ghz OC on my chip, which only proved stable at 1.51 vcore after some subtle tweaks to some other settings and Ram timings.. Ironically it ran rock solid on Prime95, except that the Temps shot up over 70+ celsius.

Supposedly, the "kill" temp for a Phenom II is supposed to be around 65c and when I saw it run up over 70c on Prime; I started getting nervous and so shut down the Prime tests. Everything seemed to still be running fine, but soon after the system started experiencing random bluescreens, and various Games would suddenly just crash without any reasons, they would just instantly shut down and close to Desktop, except that there are never any "reports" listed in the Event Viewer.

this led me to suspect a Ram issue, but after running Memtest for hours on end, on several occassions... and not getting any errors, I was forced to rule out the Ram.

At this point, its either the CPU or the Motherboard, and the only way for me to know for sure which it is... is to get a second AM3 CPU to pop in there and see what happens!

If its the CPU, then my lil Phenom II x4 955 is still within AMD's warranty period so I can send it back to them for service or replacement.

If its the Motherboard... then my Mobo is also still within Asus' warranty period, though I might just replace it anyway with an 890FX board instead.

Just gotta wait a couple weeks to see what my funds look like after Rent clears the bank and the rest of my bills are paid... I'll probably grab a Phenom II x2 555 from Newegg, cause its cheap and refundable if returned within 30days, and test with that.

*EDIT* -- Should add, that when I do run that ChkDsk; it usually takes a couple hours to run, but never reports finding any errors on the disk. So I'm pretty sure my disk is good.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Firstly, *massive* thanks for the promotion Boss! I'll be sure to wear it loud and proud.








Also big contrats to everyone else.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11876850*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm thinking of getting one of these:
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S79887464
> 
> and stick that in the right corner of my room. I'm also gonna get some 22" monitors to use instead of my panasonic lcd as id rather not be sat directly infront of it lol


Nice Strike and Wing models you got there! Also got my missus that book for Christmas.









I tell you a great workstation Ikea used to do, was the Mikael corner unit. A Clanmate of mine has one, and it looked proper sick with his tri-monitor setup.
Their new replacement "Micke" range (lol) just doesn't cut it compared to the older one unfortunately. Lotsa storage for a great price though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;11878144*
> At this point, its either the CPU or the Motherboard, and the only way for me to know for sure which it is... is to get a second AM3 CPU to pop in there and see what happens!
> 
> If its the CPU, then my lil Phenom II x4 955 is still within AMD's warranty period so I can send it back to them for service or replacement.
> 
> If its the Motherboard... then my Mobo is also still within Asus' warranty period, though I might just replace it anyway with an 890FX board instead.
> 
> Just gotta wait a couple weeks to see what my funds look like after Rent clears the bank and the rest of my bills are paid... I'll probably grab a Phenom II x2 555 from Newegg, cause its cheap and refundable if returned within 30days, and test with that.


70c made me wince a little, and only at 1.51v too, it didn't really like that.
Some people have been having problems with the H50 and the heat that's generated when upping the Voltages though, a good D14 or Silverarrow will be your best bet at cooling, sacrificing your top fan hole.
I really need to get some mulah together and sort my window mod out, I've currently got a single 120mm on the lower mount, with a cut-out of a pair of my missus' tights stretched and clamped under the perspex, over the entirety of the inlet grooves, for a dust filter.









One thing you could possibly try, to determine whether the MOSFET's are struggling to supply the power 4 cores require, or whether it's the individual core itself, is to try disabling the other 3 cores, one at a time, running it as a tri-core as you were before.

If it goes through all four cores without a hitch, then it's probably the Mobo.
If it only works when you disable the core you did at first, then you know that core's a goner and can RMA it accordingly.

That'll be the best bet to determine CPU or Mobo problem.
Also, the 555 will only do you a good testbed if you're able to unlock and OC all four cores, as the MOSFET need the power drain that at least 4 cores bring, to replicate the problem.


----------



## kev_b

New developments, I'm running the H-70 in my Scout and I thought it was a little bit too big and that's with the pull fan mounted on the outside of the case so I thought why not and put a 120mm X 30 mm shroud on the push fan, now it's really BIG! My temps did ok though, 15 minute load test my cpu never went over 34c with a ambient of 25c, at idle it drops back down to 29c, fans are the Cooler Master Blade Master @1850 rpm.
I also come up with a prototype for a HDD cover up, clear acrylic with some aluminum mesh behind it I need to come up with some kind of blue light behind it to cause a blue glow, the mesh I used isn't the mesh I am going with, it's all Home Depot had though.
Also if anyone is interested I have the wind tunnel mod done on my Lian Li PC-50R, I also had some acrylic left over from making the HDD cover so I used a bit of it to make a lower panel on the PC-50R to hide wires. The 2 top fans and the 2 front fans I have plugged into the Lian Li fan switch that mounts at the top behind the front cover, 3 speeds, I think for this case I will be using the Noctua NH-D14 cooler.


----------



## Telnets

So,
I bought a rad, a reservoir, apogee water block, and a bunch of 1/2" tubing, and got it all running on the bench just great. Threw in all my PC ice, and let it un-foam over night.

Woke up this morning on a my nice day off from work, and started to install everything into my scout. Install went great! Everything fit as I was hoping and mounting was a breeze..

Loaded up windows for a quick yest, excited to find out how much better it would be then the h70.

Fired up RealTemp, CPUIDZ, and Prime95..... WHAM... Realtemp shot up to 97c!!!

Well, this isnt what i was hoping... I know there was some air in the rad, and still a little foam in the lines from being moved around, but 20c more then my h70??!?

So, off everything came. Out of the case, and onto the bench, for some more testing.

As i was taking off the CPU waterblock.. I noticed it...

The plastic protective film still covering the shiny copper underside, smeared with thermal paste









DOH!!

Now before i re-mount everything, i think im just going to wait for the 3/8" tubing to get here in the mail, rather then the 1/2" i currently have.. then saddle up for mount #2!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;11879709*
> So,
> I bought a rad, a reservoir, apogee water block, and a bunch of 1/2" tubing, and got it all running on the bench just great. Threw in all my PC ice, and let it un-foam over night.
> 
> Woke up this morning on a my nice day off from work, and started to install everything into my scout. Install went great! Everything fit as I was hoping and mounting was a breeze..
> 
> Loaded up windows for a quick yest, excited to find out how much better it would be then the h70.
> 
> Fired up RealTemp, CPUIDZ, and Prime95..... WHAM... Realtemp shot up to 97c!!!
> 
> Well, this isnt what i was hoping... I know there was some air in the rad, and still a little foam in the lines from being moved around, but 20c more then my h70??!?
> 
> So, off everything came. Out of the case, and onto the bench, for some more testing.
> 
> As i was taking off the CPU waterblock.. I noticed it...
> 
> The plastic protective film still covering the shiny copper underside, smeared with thermal paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOH!!
> 
> Now before i re-mount everything, i think im just going to wait for the 3/8" tubing to get here in the mail, rather then the 1/2" i currently have.. then saddle up for mount #2!


Don't you just hate that when that happens, don't feel bad, you are not alone, I've done some things like that meself.









I quote Murphy's Law, "anything that can go wrong, will go wrong"


----------



## Kvjavs

Curious, does the side window cause a "whine" while sucking in air? My HAF 912 did, so did my HAF 922 and my Elite 341. I want a fan on the side without it causing extra whining noises =/

If it doesn't, then I'll be buying a Scout this week.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


I've actually done all that already... as well as conducted numerous Ram tests and GPU tests...

The only other Hardware pieces that I've not tested thoroughly are the CPU and the motherboard itself.

The Mobo was an Open Box from Newegg; so that .. could, but the issue... in theory. But I've never had these problems before.

The fact that the problems started only after I did some tests trying to achieve a stable 3.9ghz OC on my chip, which only proved stable at 1.51 vcore after some subtle tweaks to some other settings and Ram timings.. Ironically it ran rock solid on Prime95, except that the Temps shot up over 70+ celsius.


You might want to try a long bios clear. It's surprising what types of problems it can cure. I ran into a lot of problem with my EP45-UD3P right after doing some over the top OC'in of an E2180 to 4GHz on air. Ran the Long Bios Clear overnight and it cleared right up. It might not help, but it's worth a try. Some of the others in the EP45-UD3 thread have had problems after some heavy benching/OC'ing sessions that it's also helped with.

Quote:



You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one. 

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Press and hold the Insert Key on the Keyboard.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## BdBanshee

Finished my new i7 build, here's the new pic. Also added the HD cover, made it out of a piece of Lexan that I painted black on the inside.

I got a GTX460 from a friend after I built this, is it much improvement over a GTX260 216?


----------



## virus86

I installed my Corsair H-50! I see a 10C drop across the board!


















Im going to get another R4 and more screws/washers. On Amazon, this 3rd party and Amazon are battling on R4 prices. I got 3 when it went down to $7.13. I have another hour to order so I can get free two day shipping. Being a grad student owns! Plus our school will be selling Win7 Pro and Office 2010 keys for the price of the disc. I already get free Microsoft software already though the college of engineering.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BdBanshee;11880308*
> I got a GTX460 from a friend after I built this, is it much improvement over a GTX260 216?


Well from a benchmark i saw it ran crysis 10FPS better if that helps at all.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


Okay i have the pictures but how do i make sure they are the right size on the forums? Was i spose to do that before uploading them to photobucket? well here's the link to my account page http://s1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/El_UbNub/. I can actually get the back side panel on very easily now











Fire Scout By UbNub


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11880362*
> I installed my Corsair H-50! I see a 10C drop across the board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to get another R4 and more screws/washers. On Amazon, this 3rd party and Amazon are battling on R4 prices. I got 3 when it went down to $7.13. I have another hour to order so I can get free two day shipping. Being a grad student owns! Plus our school will be selling Win7 Pro and Office 2010 keys for the price of the disc. I already get free Microsoft software already though the college of engineering.


That sounds right.


----------



## Enigma8750

BdBanshee Builds His New I-7 Shreader


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


Finished my new i7 build, here's the new pic. Also added the HD cover, made it out of a piece of Lexan that I painted black on the inside.

I got a GTX460 from a friend after I built this, is it much improvement over a GTX260 216?


It's comparable to a 285, and _then_ it overclocks like a champ, taking it into 470 territory, except on stupid-high res. 
Runs very cool aswell, fantastic card.









It aint something I'd really recommend a 260 216 owner to _buy brand new_ and outright, to replace their card, 'cos I personally don't think it's justified in the "minumim upgrade" area (barely), (470/560/570 I'd recommend) but if you got it cheap, or for free, then it's a brilliant replacement. 
Can use your 260 for PhysX then!







(damn nice Mobo btw







)


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Yay! Im a Staff Sgt!



You deserved it.. You have been a great part of the group and I wanted to let the new guys know that I have been watching you. You all have exceeded my expectations of New and Seasoned scouts and I wanted to let you know that I appreciated it. Who knows one day this may turn into something bigger than it is now and the Paychecks will be outstanding but now I am just dreaming outloud.


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11880693*
> You deserved it.. You have been a great part of the group and I wanted to let the new guys know that I have been watching you. You all have exceeded my expectations of New and Seasoned scouts and I wanted to let you know that I appreciated it. Who knows one day this may turn into something bigger than it is now and the Paychecks will be outstanding but now I am just dreaming outloud.


Im touched.


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I agree. I still to this day don't understand the need to SLI or CF at all for the everyday average user unless your'e a Folding guru. With the 5870 I got from Brisleep, I run everything at max settings. BF2 BC2, Black Ops, Medal of Honor (kind of a FPS trend going there) all run perfect. Using MSI Afterburner to run a custom fan curve (no overclock necessary) my card never goes above 59c and idles at around 30c in a 20-22c room. Mulitple cards are inefficient, too noisy and produce extra heat I can do with out. However, I would like to get my hands on a 4 gig 5970 just to say (evil laugh inserted here), but I sure won't pay $1100 just to see. The 5870 is doing just fine and probably will for the next two years.


I am definitely a big fan of BFBC2, wife bought me Black Ops for Christmas but it just isn't nearly as realistic as BC2. I mean where's the destructive environment?


----------



## Enigma8750

*Wow.. A lot of new Milestones are beginning to be seen. The votes are about to hit 1000. We are about to reach the 1.5 million hit mark. 20,000 Posts are not far off. And we should be seeing another Generation of Scout if what we think will happen does.*


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hey...question...its possible to paint the scout like those fancy refrigerators ??

I mean...this style:

http://www.lg.com/us/appliances/refr...LSC27931SB.jsp

I dont know how its called in English


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


hey...question...its possible to paint the scout like those fancy refrigerators ??

I mean...this style:

http://www.lg.com/us/appliances/refr...LSC27931SB.jsp

I dont know how its called in English


If you've ever seen the colour you want on a car or appliance, with the right person doing it, or a good thin primer and a steady hand, you can re-spray your Scout to whatever you want.









http://www.mnpctech.com/case-mod-pai...od-how-to.html

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ing-guide.html

I'd love to see a pearlescent Scout...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Promotion? (salutes) Congrats to all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Oh... wow! LOL

Didn't expect that one!

Anyway, I am curious if any can answer this...

I am pondering switching out my H50 in the future for something a bit more powerful, perhaps a straight Air based cooler; perhaps something on par with a Megahelem or similar.

But I am wondering, can such a cooler fit and still have room for the two Side Panel fans? If not, then I'll probably look into acquiring a new plexi window to replace the existing one, so it doesn't have the side fan vents and attempt to create a wind-tunnel effect within the case...

I've been pondering all this because I recently started having some problems with my Scout Build; and unfortunately it is possibly a bad Processor, I think one of my Cores got fried recently during a previous OC test run on Prime95, as I achieved stability but oddly, while testing with just Prime95, my Temps shot waaaay up much higher then I was confortable with for my Chip... peaked at 70+ celsius which is way too high for a Phenom II...

Since then I've started getting a lot of Bluescreens and such...

So I'm going to be ordering a temporary AM3 chip soon to pop in, to test with...

Cause Vid Card has tested good, Ram has tested good...

But when I disable my 4th Core though, most of my problems vanish, but a few remain... Getting a lot of game crashes, so I'm thinking the chip got a little too burned... if so, and presuming the temporary test chip resolves the issues, then I'll Warranty my bad one back to AMD if I can and when I get it sent back to me, I'll send the Test Chip back for a refund...

I figure, when the time comes for me to do all this (gotta wait till I can afford to order a Test Chip) then while I'm swapping those Chips out, I'll do some more organizational/clean up work inside the Case, maybe add some covers for my HDD area and PSU area, and I started pondering the idea of putting in a better cooling system cause I think I've hit the limits of what my little H50 can handle! LOL



Sorry to hear bro. Well, if you want temporary....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103817
You never know, you might end up with a 945


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


Finished my new i7 build, here's the new pic. Also added the HD cover, made it out of a piece of Lexan that I painted black on the inside.

I got a GTX460 from a friend after I built this, is it much improvement over a GTX260 216?


 Very nice clean build, love the painted lexan


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


If you've ever seen the colour you want on a car or appliance, with the right person doing it, or a good thin primer and a steady hand, you can re-spray your Scout to whatever you want.









http://www.mnpctech.com/case-mod-pai...od-how-to.html

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ing-guide.html

I'd love to see a pearlescent Scout...










I had my case media blasted and powder coated, they have every color, every texture, not cheap but the end results are great!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Anyone here have any experience with the Rosewill RV2-700 PSU? My Antec 550 went out over the weekend and I need to get a replacement for it. Not a big Rosewill fan overall, but I know that some of their stuff is decent. On a fixed budget and for $45 shipped I'm considering taking a chance on it. I'm not a gamer so I won't be upgrading to any high end graphics cards, but in a year or so I might be moving away from S775 to something newer.

Not looking for recommendations for other more expensive PSU's, only looking for any good/bad on this one or something at the same price. I simply can't afford one of the nice Seasonics, Corsair's, etc. at the moment. Just saw this one on sale.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telnets*


So, 
I bought a rad, a reservoir, apogee water block, and a bunch of 1/2" tubing, and got it all running on the bench just great. Threw in all my PC ice, and let it un-foam over night.

Woke up this morning on a my nice day off from work, and started to install everything into my scout. Install went great! Everything fit as I was hoping and mounting was a breeze..

Loaded up windows for a quick yest, excited to find out how much better it would be then the h70.

Fired up RealTemp, CPUIDZ, and Prime95..... WHAM... Realtemp shot up to 97c!!!

Well, this isnt what i was hoping... I know there was some air in the rad, and still a little foam in the lines from being moved around, but 20c more then my h70??!?

So, off everything came. Out of the case, and onto the bench, for some more testing.

As i was taking off the CPU waterblock.. I noticed it...

The plastic protective film still covering the shiny copper underside, smeared with thermal paste









DOH!!

Now before i re-mount everything, i think im just going to wait for the 3/8" tubing to get here in the mail, rather then the 1/2" i currently have.. then saddle up for mount #2!










 OMG








Dude, Foreal??








LOL, I can see that happen















Did ya laugh


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


hey...question...its possible to paint the scout like those fancy refrigerators ??

I mean...this style:

http://www.lg.com/us/appliances/refr...LSC27931SB.jsp

I dont know how its called in English


That would be Charcoal Satin color. Any dark military color will look good on a Scout but Dark Blue or light Green Is very off limits.. I have seen it and it doesnt turn out.

But that Charcoal Satin would look Awesome.. just clean your case with alcohol the a damp cloth with water after the alcohol has dried. Then Spray it with Self Etching primer and then Charcoal color and then a Satin Clear coat.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Promotion? (salutes) Congrats to all.
Sorry to hear bro. Well, if you want temporary....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103817
You never know, you might end up with a 945










Don't get the 555. That one was a real Dually. No unlocking of anything.. the 550s were the Quads in sheep's clothing.. But AMD is clearing their stock of the Old Phenom II s and making Room for the BullDozer and the AM3+ board.. That is what I have been waiting a year and a half for.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


But AMD is clearing their stock of the Old Phenom II s and making Room for the BullDozer and the AM3+ board...


Hmm seems like i built at a bad time lol. Had no idea the second version of the scout was coming out and now i find out Phenom IIs are going out







Well at least this CPU has been doing more than enough for current games.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Anyone here have any experience with the Rosewill RV2-700 PSU? My Antec 550 went out over the weekend and I need to get a replacement for it. Not a big Rosewill fan overall, but I know that some of their stuff is decent. On a fixed budget and for $45 shipped I'm considering taking a chance on it. I'm not a gamer so I won't be upgrading to any high end graphics cards, but in a year or so I might be moving away from S775 to something newer.

Not looking for recommendations for other more expensive PSU's, only looking for any good/bad on this one or something at the same price. I simply can't afford one of the nice Seasonics, Corsair's, etc. at the moment. Just saw this one on sale.


I have bought several Rosewill Item and Have been pleasantly surprised with the out come.. They are good devises and a great bang for the buck. I would go for it.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


New developments, Iâ€™m running the H-70 in my Scout and I thought it was a little bit too big and thatâ€™s with the pull fan mounted on the outside of the case so I thought why not and put a 120mm X 30 mm shroud on the push fan, now itâ€™s really BIG! My temps did ok though, 15 minute load test my cpu never went over 34c with a ambient of 25c, at idle it drops back down to 29c, fans are the Cooler Master Blade Master @1850 rpm.
I also come up with a prototype for a HDD cover up, clear acrylic with some aluminum mesh behind it I need to come up with some kind of blue light behind it to cause a blue glow, the mesh I used isnâ€™t the mesh I am going with, itâ€™s all Home Depot had though.
Also if anyone is interested I have the wind tunnel mod done on my Lian Li PC-50R, I also had some acrylic left over from making the HDD cover so I used a bit of it to make a lower panel on the PC-50R to hide wires. The 2 top fans and the 2 front fans I have plugged into the Lian Li fan switch that mounts at the top behind the front cover, 3 speeds, I think for this case I will be using the Noctua NH-D14 cooler.


 Looks great, 
Awesome pics, Great powder coating, blue fan blue accents,clean build!!

I like the red on the Lian Li, those wind tunnels are sick! Love what you did with the extra carbon fiber on the mobo tray.








What mobo and cpu for the Lian Li?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


Hmm seems like i built at a bad time lol. Had no idea the second version of the scout was coming out and now i find out Phenom IIs are going out







Well at least this CPU has been doing more than enough for current games.


you can NEVER be ahead of the new stuff coming out. Remember. You bought what you had and it works and it looks good and it games great. Dont worry about the new stuff. It will be overpriced and be Version 1 so you are in the best place to be. At the caboose of the tech. instead of the Front. if it hits anything.. You won't feel a thing.







I love your case and your stuff. I Still have a 5770 crossfire with Version 1 Phenom II and have a board that was so nice that it is ancient now and still taking all the new stuff. Be happy with what you have. And then do like the rest of us. Buy something else in the summer.. Your stuff will last for years.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


















here we go







got the pictures up the correct way now. I think she is looking pretty good










 I think it looks pretty good also








Thanks for the great pictures, send us some more!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


So I got my fan filters in and here are some pics.










































Standard fan screws worked, but dont over tight. I already messed up one of the mounting holes on a fan...


 Those are nice, I can not even see them.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Don't get the 555. That one was a real Dually. No unlocking of anything.. the 550s were the Quads in sheep's clothing.. But AMD is clearing their stock of the Old Phenom II s and making Room for the BullDozer and the AM3+ board.. That is what I have been waiting a year and a half for.










ERROR ERROR ERROR








Thanks for the 'heads up'








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103727
Well....there's always this. With an upgrade to X6 or Bulldozer in the future








The 550's are out of stock. Whats with the purple box? Not a BE any more?

So the Phenom II's are for the dinos now?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


















here we go







got the pictures up the correct way now. I think she is looking pretty good










Nice build, Love the MB to, best AMD board I've had to date.


----------



## kev_b

I think when I get paid I might change my cpu cooler and go back to something more simple, something that don't hide the MB, something like the Dark Knight.

I just noticed, I need to edit my specs.


----------



## UbNub

Could anyone tell me if replacing the side window could help with airflow in the case? My CPU is about 61C under max load which kind of worries me. Any advice at all for keeping my temperature lower would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Anyone here have any experience with the Rosewill RV2-700 PSU? My Antec 550 went out over the weekend and I need to get a replacement for it. Not a big Rosewill fan overall, but I know that some of their stuff is decent. On a fixed budget and for $45 shipped I'm considering taking a chance on it. I'm not a gamer so I won't be upgrading to any high end graphics cards, but in a year or so I might be moving away from S775 to something newer.

Not looking for recommendations for other more expensive PSU's, only looking for any good/bad on this one or something at the same price. I simply can't afford one of the nice Seasonics, Corsair's, etc. at the moment. Just saw this one on sale.


 That looks like a good deal. I cannot find any 700w for that price.
I think if you wait, that deal could be gone tomorrow, Newegg is like that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


That looks like a good deal. I cannot find any 700w for that price.
I think if you wait, that deal could be gone tomorrow, Newegg is like that.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have bought several Rosewill Item and Have been pleasantly surprised with the out come.. They are good devises and a great bang for the buck. I would go for it.


Found out that one is from their Value Line so I'm going to pass on it. I can run off of my SmartPower 450 for awhile, I just can't OC nearly as much. Sooner or later something really good will pop up at the right price. Hopefully someone will be upgrading their system in the near future and put their 550 to 700 watter in the For Sale Section here that I can snarf up. I would rather wait and get something I know for sure is decent and pay a bit more for it than waste my money getting stuck with something that isn't that I wouldn't feel right about selling to anyone.

Thanks for replying though.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Found out that one is from their Value Line so I'm going to pass on it. I can run off of my SmartPower 450 for awhile, I just can't OC nearly as much. Sooner or later something really good will pop up at the right price. Hopefully someone will be upgrading their system in the near future and put their 550 to 700 watter in the For Sale Section here that I can snarf up. I would rather wait and get something I know for sure is decent and pay a bit more for it than waste my money getting stuck with something that isn't that I wouldn't feel right about selling to anyone.

Thanks for replying though.


 Yes that makes a lot of sense


----------



## UbNub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Found out that one is from their Value Line so I'm going to pass on it. I can run off of my SmartPower 450 for awhile, I just can't OC nearly as much. Sooner or later something really good will pop up at the right price. Hopefully someone will be upgrading their system in the near future and put their 550 to 700 watter in the For Sale Section here that I can snarf up. I would rather wait and get something I know for sure is decent and pay a bit more for it than waste my money getting stuck with something that isn't that I wouldn't feel right about selling to anyone.

Thanks for replying though.


Yeah i once bought a Rosewill 550Watt for my old Dell to run a decent video card in it. It worked good for me but it also seemed to have a lot of bad reviews. has been going strong for about 7 months now i think it is though.


----------



## Phyxers

Evening gents! Does anyone know where I can find some parts for the Scout? I've been to Cooler Master's site, and they have some very slim pickings... I need to get a new front panel and some new plastic rivets for the side window.


----------



## Telnets

Hey guys, Do you need a certain Rep to post in the Buy/Sell section of overclock.net? I tried to post something but got access denied?

Thanks! Still new and learning the system

Ive been thinking about selling my WC setup (yes the one i got setup, then uninstalled today) and going a different route.. so wanted to post what I have and see if anyone was interested.

Thanks


----------



## AuraNova

Telnets, you need 35 rep to sell anything in the Marketplace. No requirement to buy anything, really.


----------



## Telnets

Ok, that explains it, thanks AuraNova!

Maybe you guys can help me







Im having "buyers remorse" over the full CPU WC loop. I had a plan for the dual 5.25 Bay Res/Pump combo to sit there, and mount a Rad to the exhaust of the case, going to a Apogee CPU block. However, the Rad turned out to be too wide and wont fit properly, and the 1/2" hose I got just seems WAY overkill and hard to work with.

So, after spending 300 on all that, I have to either spend another 100 on a HDD cage, move my drives up into the 5.25 Bays, and put the rad at the front bottom of the case with a new res, and reduce the tube size to 3/8".. or, forget the whole deal, buy 2 1/4" barbs for the rad, and change out the H70 Rad i currently have with the Low Flow/Speed XSPC rad I bought for the other system and leave it at that...

I guess im at the point where ive spend "enough" on the WC setup and its still not functional, so im getting a little frustrated with it and the amount of work it will be if i have to remove the HDD rack from the case to make it all fit..

You think i should just keep going with this and when im done ill be like "yeah.. it was worth it" or should i just revert to upgrading the H70 i have a little and wash my hands of the WC loop i wanted?

Right now the H70 does alright.. im at 4ghz with it and no real fussing. Temps are below 83 at 100% load which really doesn't happen much anyhow.. I just thought the WC loop would bring it down considerably (under 70s was my hope) and would be decently worry free, just add a little coolant every so often if it got low...)

Advice?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Don't get the 555. That one was a real Dually. No unlocking of anything


Sorry E, this is incorrect. ALL AMD PII X2's are Quads with two cores locked down. Here's how they break down.

C?=IMC Revision

545 Callisto 3.0 Ghz C3 w/locked multiplier
550 Callisto 3.1 Ghz C2 w/locked mutiplier
550 Callisto 3.1 Ghz BE C2 w/unlocked multiplier
555 Callisto 3.2 Ghz BE C3 w/unlocked multiplier
560 Callisto 3.3 Ghz BE C3 w/unlocked multiplier
565 Callisto 3.4 Ghz BE C3 w/unlocked multiplier

All models feature 6MB of L3 cache and all of the Black Editions have the "potential" of being unlocked to a X4 B5? with the right MOBO.

There is a club on OCN dedicated to the Callisto and they all say the 555 is a screamer with lots of OC headroom and the majority of them do unlock, though the stability is hit and miss, but mostly hit.


----------



## Enigma8750

I guess I did it wrong when I tried with my M4A72M motherboard. it says it has unlocking capacity but I am probably doing it wrong. I hope so.. I would be great for my HTPC that I have it in. I will check out that Thread that you speak of tomorrow. Thanks for letting me in on it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phyxers*


Evening gents! Does anyone know where I can find some parts for the Scout? I've been to Cooler Master's site, and they have some very slim pickings... I need to get a new front panel and some new plastic rivets for the side window.



For one why aren't you not a member.

Second.. They always have part for the case they just hoard them for the Replacements when they have to RMA one.. Just call them and ask them to let go of a few for you. They will. Tell them that the CMSSC Sent you and that you are one of my Members. But first Sign up and become one. Scout's don't need to lie.

Gen E.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I guess I did it wrong when I tried with my M4A72M motherboard. it says it has unlocking capacity but I am probably doing it wrong. I hope so.. I would be great for my HTPC that I have it in. I will check out that Thread that you speak of tomorrow. Thanks for letting me in on it.


You may have done it right boss. It may be you got one that had two damaged cores, but two were ok. That's why if you read the Newegg reviews a lot of people say , don't buy a Callisto to get a four core cuz you may not get one.

I would say if you're unsuccessful in unlocking extra cores and it's a dual only, throw 1.4v at it and bump the multiplier to 18 so it runs at 3.6. that'll keep the heat down and should smooth things out.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> They always have part for the case they just hoard them for the Replacements when they have to RMA one.. Just call them and ask them to let go of a few for you. They will. Tell them that the CMSSC Sent you and that you are one of my Members.


Hmmmm....
Just for @#$% and giggles I just took the side panels off a put the solid one on the business side of the case. might not look too bad with two solid panels. I wonder how much it would cost....and what would that do to temps. It was so quiet all of a sudden.


----------



## Tox1c

How do you know the Coolermaster Scout II is coming out early this year? I tried googling and theres no news or anything o.0

Also im looking to buy this case, hows the airflow without the side fans? If i did mount 2 fans on the side panel would it make it loud from the fans sucking in air(directed at the people who use/tried).


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11881140*
> Very nice clean build, love the painted lexan:thumb:


Thanks, it was very easy to make. I used to build offroad RC trucks and the bodies were clear flexible plastic with the paint on the inside so you wouldn't damage the paint when you crashed. It reflects everything though................


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11881208*
> Anyone here have any experience with the Rosewill RV2-700 PSU? My Antec 550 went out over the weekend and I need to get a replacement for it. Not a big Rosewill fan overall, but I know that some of their stuff is decent. On a fixed budget and for $45 shipped I'm considering taking a chance on it. I'm not a gamer so I won't be upgrading to any high end graphics cards, but in a year or so I might be moving away from S775 to something newer.
> 
> Not looking for recommendations for other more expensive PSU's, only looking for any good/bad on this one or something at the same price. I simply can't afford one of the nice Seasonics, Corsair's, etc. at the moment. Just saw this one on sale.


I put a Rosewill RP550 PSU in my kids PC back in 12-05, still works great.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;11880010*
> Curious, does the side window cause a "whine" while sucking in air? My HAF 912 did, so did my HAF 922 and my Elite 341. I want a fan on the side without it causing extra whining noises =/
> 
> If it doesn't, then I'll be buying a Scout this week.


As long as its a low RPM fan you'll be fine. But it is very easy to make a replacement window for this case if you have the tools. If you don't have the tools there a couple people on here that will build one at a very good price.


----------



## Telnets

Replacing the side window was a piece of cake.
* Picked up a sheet of thin plexiglass from Home Depot for 3 dollars (They had pre-cut 24x48 sheets there already).
* Popped the plastic rivets out of the current panel by pushing on the back of them with a small screwdriver and then pulling them out one by one.
* Used the existing sheet as a template for the new one
* Simply used a jig saw with a metal tooth blade (lots of teeth) to cut the plexi
* Drilled out the marked holes with just a hand drill
peeled off the protective plastic on the plexiglass
* Mounted the new window by pushing the plastic rivets through again and locking them in place by pushing down the tops until it flares out the back of them

Your done

Total time taken from start to finish, 20 minutes

Its a really easy mod to DIY and you dont need many tools.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;11884936*
> Replacing the side window was a piece of cake.
> * Picked up a sheet of thin plexiglass from Home Depot for 3 dollars (They had pre-cut 24x48 sheets there already).
> * Popped the plastic rivets out of the current panel by pushing on the back of them with a small screwdriver and then pulling them out one by one.
> * Used the existing sheet as a template for the new one
> * Simply used a jig saw with a metal tooth blade (lots of teeth) to cut the plexi
> * Drilled out the marked holes with just a hand drill
> peeled off the protective plastic on the plexiglass
> * Mounted the new window by pushing the plastic rivets through again and locking them in place by pushing down the tops until it flares out the back of them
> 
> Your done
> 
> Total time taken from start to finish, 20 minutes
> 
> Its a really easy mod to DIY and you dont need many tools.


I have a smoke colored window now I should cut a clear one this week, the smoke window looks great on the outside but I also like seeing all my work on the inside. I use a scroll saw to cut the window and have a bench belt sander to fine tune it.


----------



## Phyxers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11883097*
> For one why aren't you not a member.
> 
> Second.. They always have part for the case they just hoard them for the Replacements when they have to RMA one.. Just call them and ask them to let go of a few for you. They will. Tell them that the CMSSC Sent you and that you are one of my Members. But first Sign up and become one. Scout's don't need to lie.
> 
> Gen E.


Thanks for the info Gen! I've always wanted to join, I just haven't had a working rig for a while but I'm getting on soon. Oh and please excuse my pics, I just woke up a few moments ago and haven't finished painting my scout yet, but here's what's done.


----------



## Tox1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11884732*
> As long as its a low RPM fan you'll be fine. But it is very easy to make a replacement window for this case if you have the tools. If you don't have the tools there a couple people on here that will build one at a very good price.


Ah okay, would fan filters help with the noise? Just bought some fan filters for the side panel with i get it, same as these http://iforce.co.nz/i/j3xla04o.jpg

Noone knows about the SS Scout II?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tox1c;11885373*
> Ah okay, would fan filters help with the noise? Just bought some fan filters for the side panel with i get it, same as these http://iforce.co.nz/i/j3xla04o.jpg
> 
> Noone knows about the SS Scout II?


I really don't know, the first thing I did with my Scout was made a new window. As for the SSII, sometime this year, I think the post on facebook said first half of the year.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11881425*
> ERROR ERROR ERROR
> Thanks for the 'heads up'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727
> Well....there's always this. With an upgrade to X6 or Bulldozer in the future
> The 550's are out of stock. Whats with the purple box? Not a BE any more?
> 
> So the Phenom II's are for the dinos now?


Not all sites get the boxes right in the pictures, some show a BE box for non-BE chips.









Best way to know for sure, is look at the part number, if it's got *GL* at the end, it's a C2, *GM* it's a C3.

550 C2's are the one's that are BE, the 550 C3's are locked Multi's, as the 555 BE is the successor to the 550 BE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11883049*
> I guess I did it wrong when I tried with my M4A72M motherboard. it says it has unlocking capacity but I am probably doing it wrong. I hope so.. I would be great for my HTPC that I have it in. I will check out that Thread that you speak of tomorrow. Thanks for letting me in on it.


Yup, Rockr's right Boss. The 555 are one of the most popular Core Unlocker/Overclocker's outta the Callisto range.
It's the Ahtlon X2 Regor Cores that don't unlock, and are native Dual Cores.









As Rockr said, you may need to add more VCore or CPU-NB Voltage to get it stable, or there's a sneaky setting in your BIOS (some are like that). It should be as straightforward as _ACC Enabled_ and _Core Unlock_, but sometimes you get a third working core only, sometimes you get zilcho. But they all OC very well, be it the X2 you bought, or the X3/X4 you got luckily.









[Official]AMD K10.5 Core & Cache Unlocking Guide
Official Phenom II x2 500 Club!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11883510*
> You may have done it right boss. It may be you got one that had two damaged cores, but two were ok. That's why if you read the Newegg reviews a lot of people say , don't buy a Callisto to get a four core cuz you may not get one.
> 
> I would say if you're unsuccessful in unlocking extra cores and it's a dual only, throw 1.4v at it and bump the multiplier to 18 so it runs at 3.6. that'll keep the heat down and should smooth things out.


Thats the spec I run at with my Callisto Rockr69. I have the 550 Callisto 3.1 Ghz BE C2 w/unlocked multiplier. I have my chip at 1.4v with a 18 multi. I was never able to unlock the other two cores but let me tell you. This cpu is a 'Clocker' boyyyy.
To get my 4008.00mhz, I had to bring her to a 1.465v & Vcore at 1.25 w/ multi at 18. She would always pop at 3 mins of Prime or play on-line for more then 10 mins at 1.450v w/vcore 1.20 at 18multi. But when I tapped up my volts, She locked stable. for more then 3 hours of testing and game play.

I didn't want to sit and cook her for longer then that but it held.
My cpu didn't ever unlock. Whats funny but in 'Speccy' and 'PC wizard 2010',
My cpu shows all four cores in Info but only 2 of them are flexing, (showing usage). The others sit at '0'%??? Task mngr. don't show them & in 'msconfig', boot tab & advanced button, core list only shows two. Either way, holding over 900mhz over stock-clock is cool enough for me with temps holding a little high. Idle sat at 91-95F / 38-39c and Loaded, game play,testing at 108-115F / 41-43c<<something like that; with a room temp of 70-72F / 22-23c..

One more funny thing is that when I bought the cpu; I bought her as a 'BE' from the newegg but in CPU-Z, the words, "Black Edition" doesn't show in the title line of CPU-Z???? Either way 'E'. Rockr69 is on target with ^^^ that one.
Play with the volts and see what comes up.







Don't cook her though, or she'll really be a "Black Edition", as in 'FRYED'...


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phyxers;11885335*
> Thanks for the info Gen! I've always wanted to join, I just haven't had a working rig for a while but I'm getting on soon. Oh and please excuse my pics, I just woke up a few moments ago and haven't finished painting my scout yet, but here's what's done.


OMG White Scout























I GUANT MOAR PICSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Shadow of Intent

What do you guys think of this monitor?

Acer p226HQ
http://www.acercomputer.se/acer/product.do;jsessionid=9EC2C476045FE46301E01388E61143D1.public_a_us003?LanguageISOCtxParam=sv&rcond5e.c2att92=179&inu49e.current.c2att92=179&link=ln314e&CountryISOCtxParam=SE&kcond47e.c2att92=179&rcond159e.att21k=1&kcond48e.c2att101=84677&rcond190e.att21k=1&acond23=SE&rcond4e.att21k=1&sp=page17e&rcond157e.c2att92=179&ctx1g.c2att92=179&rcond42e.att21k=1&kcond50e.c2att92=179&rcond45e.att21k=1&rcond158e.c2att1=15&ctx2.c2att1=15&inu53e.current.c2att92=179&rcond38e.c2att1=15&var13e=SE&rcond44e.c2att1=15&rcond186e.c2att92=179&rcond3e.c2att1=15&rcond28e.attN2B2F2EEF=3293&rcond189e.c2att1=15&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=2610242112

I've got it here at work and it seems pretty decent, nice picture with a bit of tweaking. I like monitors with as little amount of plastic around the edge as possible , the acer is a very simple design which I think looks great.

Anyway what do you guys think? I can get 20% off em here so it would work well for me.


----------



## linkin93

Fellow Scouts. I need a template of the CM Storm Logo. I intend to sandpaper it onto the window panel as a decal of sorts.

Where can I find such a template, or would you please link one to me in a PM?

Over and out!

EDIT: To the above poster, I have an LG Flatorn E2240V and love it:

http://www.lg.com/au/it-products/monitors/LG-wide-screen-monitors-E2240V-PN.jsp


----------



## Telnets

if your looking to create an etching look to the logo, sandpaper might not be your best bet. I tried that once on a case window and it just looked like i scratched it all up in the area due to the lines the paper creates.

However

I did find this "etching kit" at my local hobby store for acrylic and similar plastics.. Its a paste, kind of like glue you put on the window after you mask your logo and let it sit for something like 5 minutes. You clean it off with a wet cloth and it will look like you had it professionaly sand-blasted/etched.

The bottle cost somewhere around 7 bucks if i remember right and theres enough in there to do a number of windows if you wanted.

Just a thought if you wanted a better look then sandpaper


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BdBanshee;11884478*
> I put a Rosewill RP550 PSU in my kids PC back in 12-05, still works great.


It wasn't so much Rosewill as a whole, but that specific Rosewill. After talking with Tator Tot I'm leaning towards a Rosewill RG630-S12. It's a bit more expensive, but a better quality Rosewill. Still trying to decide though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11886748*
> What do you guys think of this monitor?
> 
> Acer p226HQ
> http://www.acercomputer.se/acer/product.do;jsessionid=9EC2C476045FE46301E01388E61143D1.public_a_us003?LanguageISOCtxParam=sv&rcond5e.c2att92=179&inu49e.current.c2att92=179&link=ln314e&CountryISOCtxParam=SE&kcond47e.c2att92=179&rcond159e.att21k=1&kcond48e.c2att101=84677&rcond190e.att21k=1&acond23=SE&rcond4e.att21k=1&sp=page17e&rcond157e.c2att92=179&ctx1g.c2att92=179&rcond42e.att21k=1&kcond50e.c2att92=179&rcond45e.att21k=1&rcond158e.c2att1=15&ctx2.c2att1=15&inu53e.current.c2att92=179&rcond38e.c2att1=15&var13e=SE&rcond44e.c2att1=15&rcond186e.c2att92=179&rcond3e.c2att1=15&rcond28e.attN2B2F2EEF=3293&rcond189e.c2att1=15&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=2610242112
> 
> I've got it here at work and it seems pretty decent, nice picture with a bit of tweaking. I like monitors with as little amount of plastic around the edge as possible , the acer is a very simple design which I think looks great.
> 
> Anyway what do you guys think? I can get 20% off em here so it would work well for me.


The only thing I have against it is the size. I tried a 21" wide screen for a few days before I picked up my 23" Acer H233H which I love. Maybe it's my older eyes (I turn 57 this month), but I find a 23" monitor much easier on the eyes reading text than a 21.5". For gaming or watching videos I didn't notice much difference, but I did with text. The quality of my H233H is fine. I've been using it for the last year (picked it up on sale Christmas Eve 2009) and couldn't be happier.

Just my 2 cents. People with better vision and/or younger eyes might find a 21.5" just fine.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11888704*
> It wasn't so much Rosewill as a whole, but that specific Rosewill. After talking with Tator Tot I'm leaning towards a Rosewill RG630-S12. It's a bit more expensive, but a better quality Rosewill. Still trying to decide though.
> 
> The only thing I have against it is the size. I tried a 21" wide screen for a few days before I picked up my 23" Acer H233H which I love. Maybe it's my older eyes (I turn 57 this month), but I find a 23" monitor much easier on the eyes reading text than a 21.5". For gaming or watching videos I didn't notice much difference, but I did with text. The quality of my H233H is fine. I've been using it for the last year (picked it up on sale Christmas Eve 2009) and couldn't be happier.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. People with better vision and/or younger eyes might find a 21.5" just fine.


Well im used to reading text off my laptops 15.6" screen and also my iphone which is tiny lol. Text was fine when I tested it at work


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;11888119*
> Fellow Scouts. I need a template of the CM Storm Logo. I intend to sandpaper it onto the window panel as a decal of sorts.
> 
> Where can I find such a template, or would you please link one to me in a PM?
> 
> Over and out!
> 
> EDIT: To the above poster, I have an LG Flatorn E2240V and love it:
> 
> http://www.lg.com/au/it-products/monitors/LG-wide-screen-monitors-E2240V-PN.jsp


These were the best I could find.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11889442*
> Well im used to reading text off my laptops 15.6" screen and also my iphone which is tiny lol. Text was fine when I tested it at work


That's what one needs to do. If the quality of that one is as good as my H233H you should be good to go then.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11889577*
> That's what one needs to do. If the quality of that one is as good as my H233H you should be good to go then.


Well seems like ill be getting 2 of those soon then


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just ordered the Rosewill RG630-S12. It's a bit more expensive than I originally wanted to spend, but the downstairs neighbor made it possible. $40 for a half hour clean job on his old Socket 734 E-Machines rig and I'm all set. That thing hadn't been cleaned out in several years. A little action with the Dirt Devil, some cleaning cloths, Q-Tips, and some RemOil for the fans and he is happy as a clam and I have a new PSU coming. I can get by with this old SmartPower till it gets here. Probably won't see it till Monday unless I'm lucky enough for it to ship today.


----------



## UbNub

Nice $40 sounds like you had yourself some extensive cleaning to do though


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's how much he offered to pay. He never bothered to ask how much, only if the $40 was enough. I did have to take the PSU out, open it up, remove the fan, clean and lube it, then put that back together though which took a bit of extra time.


----------



## UbNub

$40 isnt bad. My idea of cleaning is just spraying air in a computer


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't have a compressor here and I used my last can of compressed air a couple of months ago and haven't replaced it. His fans were making noise so I needed to lube them which took longer.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Just ordered the Rosewill RG630-S12. It's a bit more expensive than I originally wanted to spend, but the downstairs neighbor made it possible. $40 for a half hour clean job on his old Socket 734 E-Machines rig and I'm all set. That thing hadn't been cleaned out in several years. A little action with the Dirt Devil, some cleaning cloths, Q-Tips, and some RemOil for the fans and he is happy as a clam and I have a new PSU coming. I can get by with this old SmartPower till it gets here. Probably won't see it till Monday unless I'm lucky enough for it to ship today.


 Very nice!!


----------



## UbNub

Does anyone know how to or how much it would cost to put a cool design on the side window like this HAF? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119212&cm_re=AMD_edition-_-11-119-212-_-Product


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


Does anyone know how to or how much it would cost to put a cool design on the side window like this HAF? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-212-_-Product


See Telnet's post about 10 back.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


Does anyone know how to or how much it would cost to put a cool design on the side window like this HAF? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-212-_-Product


 I am not sure but that could be silk screen. Or someone very talented with an air brush, like an auto paint shop custom painting, or buy a air brush and practice?


----------



## UbNub

Hmm. I don't have the steadiest hand so i think air brush isn't an option. So far the etching sounds like the best one to me.


----------



## Telnets

If your looking for a simple 2 color logo or such like the CM logo, etching would be fine, but if your looking to do a design like that dragon, getting different shades would be a lot harder..

As a graphic artist, I would approach your project 1 of 2 ways.

Option 1 - Print
* Get the image you want, convert it to grey-scale and size it accordingly
* Go to most any print shop, or small print company and the majority of them have that transparent vinyl that companies use to print stickers for windows that cling via static. Its like a thick floppy plastic.. you see it on car stickers a lot. Anyways, have them print your design on one of those sheets. Or if they have transparent stick film that you cant see the glue when its stuck, that works too (like decals for models use).
*Cut around your image carefully and stick that to your window.
* just keep in mind, if you stick it to the inside of the window, your print will be backwards, so have the print ship flip the image before they print it for you if thats what you plan to do so it will be the right way when your done.
Its a fairly cheap way to go, I couldnt see this being more then 20-40 bucks for them to do it up for you.

Option 2 - Silk Screen
Most silk screen shops have a photo dissolved screening process that can reproduce very detailed gray-scale prints. 
* Again, get your image into gray-scale and sized and have them create you a screen of it
* They can then screen it right onto the window
The process of this is quiet easy, but the material cost is higher then Option one. So you might be looking between 50-80 dollars for this.

Advice:
When i have 1-off projects like this, I usualy hit up the local small businesses. They tend to be run by some guy doing it forever, and knows thier stuff. They are also easily convinced to just do it for you under the table and pocket the couple of bucks from you while they are sitting around over a boring Friday afternoon







Ive gotten THOUSANDS of dollars in fiberglassing, and even C&C milling done this way for just a fraction of the cost. I even had one guy give me 1500 bucks worth of CNC milling work free "just because it was an interesting project to him".. and nothing more









If your still in school, some of them even have silk screening labs and print shops you could just ask a teacher to run it for you, or a friend in the class..

Hope those suggestions work out for you


----------



## UbNub

Thanks that was very helpful. I think there is a sign making store near by i could try. Maybe they will be able to do it for me for a reasonable price.


----------



## Enigma8750

yea I have a guy that does vinyl Stick on stuff for entire cars and trucks.. I asked them to google me a Harley Davidson sticker and I got like 4 stickers in two different sizes for my Harley Build. They did it right then and there and then charged me 20 bucks. That was the easiest graphic I have ever done. The guy googled me a couple of things and then printed me out four or five right there while I was watching these teenagers doing a full truck in Camo with the stuff. They were awesome.


----------



## Enigma8750

So Tell Me Kev_b What did you use for your donor stock for the Hdd Array cover.










This looks like the H-70 am I right?









The work on this LanCool is tremendous.. Beautiful and so much gorgeous craftsmanship. Great ideas on the Mobo Tray.. Question.. how did you cover that middle wire hole in the Motherboard tray. center right. I don't see any indention. Was It not there?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11894072*
> So Tell Me Kev_b What did you use for your donor stock for the Hdd Array cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like the H-70 am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The work on this LanCool is tremendous.. Beautiful and so much gorgeous craftsmanship. Great ideas on the Mobo Tray.. Question.. how did you cover that middle wire hole in the Motherboard tray. center right. I don't see any indention. Was It not there?


The HDD cover is just acrylic with this ugly mesh I got from home depot building supply section behind the acrylic, I'm going to get this slotted mesh from frozen cpu later this week and some sort of led lighting to sit inside the HDD cage. Yes that is the H-70, I painted my H-50 radiator red so it doesn't go with the blue theme. The mb tray on the Lian Li is flat, the only holes covered up on the tray are those tiny holes where the wire managment clips clip to for the 24 pin connector wire.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Had the same pattern on an old black steel frame bunk-bed me and my older brother used back in the day! Cept it was covered stem to stern in super hero, Star Wars and Wacky Packages stickers!


----------



## DireLeon2010

How much of a bump in performance would I see upgrading to something like this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161338

Or should I wait until I have a better monitor.

Not a stupid question. I'm thinking of buying this....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138174

....for my old rig. So I could throw the 4670 into it. Hey, I'm using the old rig as a hands on learning project.







I need a hobby.


----------



## Simford

got arctic cooling mx-3 for my cpu and gpu, not that much change in new thermal paste on cpu + switched fan spot, but my 4670 load went from 89 to 70 with this new stuff, pleasant surprise








when i took the cooler off for the card the thermal paste on it looked more like somebody chewed some gum and stuck it on and called it thermal paste.. definately a good upgrade there.


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11888704*
> The only thing I have against it is the size. I tried a 21" wide screen for a few days before I picked up my 23" Acer H233H which I love. Maybe it's my older eyes (I turn 57 this month), but I find a 23" monitor much easier on the eyes reading text than a 21.5". For gaming or watching videos I didn't notice much difference, but I did with text. The quality of my H233H is fine. I've been using it for the last year (picked it up on sale Christmas Eve 2009) and couldn't be happier.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. People with better vision and/or younger eyes might find a 21.5" just fine.


Yeah, ditto that! I'm 56 with less than awesome vision, and for me 1920 x 1080 starts looking good at about 24". Which is why I'm running 2 24" monitors. But for a 22" 1080P, that Acer looks good, if the price is right.


----------



## Kvjavs

Is there any spacing between the motherboard tray and the 5.25" drive bays? Or are they connected?

I'm still debating between this and the Tempest EVO, or the HAF912 Advanced. I wanna get this one the most though


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;11896170*
> Is there any spacing between the motherboard tray and the 5.25" drive bays? Or are they connected?
> 
> I'm still debating between this and the Tempest EVO, or the HAF912 Advanced. I wanna get this one the most though


If you are really worried about the size, get the Scout. It really is overall smaller than the Tempest.

There isn't as much space as the Tempest between the mobo area and the bays, but enough to make great wire management.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11896176*
> If you are really worried about the size, get the Scout. It really is overall smaller than the Tempest.
> 
> There isn't as much space as the Tempest between the mobo area and the bays, but enough to make great wire management.


Is there enough room to route the 24pin power connector around the side of the mobo tray as opposed through the top hole?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;11896187*
> Is there enough room to route the 24pin power connector around the side of the mobo tray as opposed through the top hole?


There should be...sort of. I've attempted to route it through the backplate cut out, but that might require a re-sleeve on your PSU.


----------



## Simford

got my hands on a real camera and did some more work.. fan looks much better there.





































all i need now is an impressive video card, a real power supply with sleeves and a dvd drive that isnt IDE...


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11894252*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the same pattern on an old black steel frame bunk-bed me and my older brother used back in the day! Cept it was covered stem to stern in super hero, Star Wars and Wacky Packages stickers!


I'm pretty sure that bed you described would give me nightmares.








I ordered these 2 mesh panels to play with.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simford;11896496*
> all i need now is an impressive video card, a real power supply with sleeves and a dvd drive that isnt IDE...


I would get a PSU first, just keep in mind what you want for a GPU though. I did notice you have your RAM in the first 2 slots. Is that MB different than most?


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izdaari;11896126*
> Yeah, ditto that! I'm 56 with less than awesome vision, and for me 1920 x 1080 starts looking good at about 24". Which is why I'm running 2 24" monitors. But for a 22" 1080P, that Acer looks good, if the price is right.


Yup I can get 20% off them








I've ordered that corner desk from Ikea and im in the process of taking everything off my walls for re-decorating. Hopefully I'll have everything set up next week and I'll have photo's then


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11897412*
> I'm pretty sure that bed you described would give me nightmares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered these 2 mesh panels to play with.


Why? There was no funky scrollwork or gargoyle heads on it. It had a modern look with....oh, who am I kidding. It was a monster. And it was a @#$% to move around. But I loved it....

Speaking of Star Wars....that first mesh would have a very Imperial look to it if you attached some white plexi to it and back-lit it.










If you used red it would still work.










Hmmm....Death Star theme.







Nah....I'm sure it's been done already.


----------



## Dave76

I'd like to join the club.

Have had mine since last April, it's a great case and have enjoyed the pics and mods in this thread.

View attachment 188446


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simford;11896496*
> got my hands on a real camera and did some more work.. fan looks much better there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i need now is an impressive video card, a real power supply with sleeves and a dvd drive that isnt IDE...


MSI for the win and very fine stock cable management!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11897607*
> Why? There was no funky scrollwork or gargoyle heads on it. It had a modern look with....oh, who am I kidding. It was a monster. And it was a @#$% to move around. But I loved it....
> 
> Speaking of Star Wars....that first mesh would have a very Imperial look to it if you attached some white plexi to it and back-lit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you used red it would still work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Death Star theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah....I'm sure it's been done already.


I like this idea, I wonder if I can get white and blue lights blinking behind the mesh, I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave76;11898125*
> I'd like to join the club.
> 
> Have had mine since last April, it's a great case and have enjoyed the pics and mods in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 188446


That's a right fine system. Welcome to the club! Go to the first page and fill out the system survey, then grab the club php for your sig line.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave76;11898125*
> I'd like to join the club.
> 
> Have had mine since last April, it's a great case and have enjoyed the pics and mods in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 188446


OMG same case, PSU and GPU xD


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You might want to try a long bios clear. It's surprising what types of problems it can cure. I ran into a lot of problem with my EP45-UD3P right after doing some over the top OC'in of an E2180 to 4GHz on air. Ran the Long Bios Clear overnight and it cleared right up. It might not help, but it's worth a try. Some of the others in the EP45-UD3 thread have had problems after some heavy benching/OC'ing sessions that it's also helped with.



I hadn't tried any BIOS clearing for awhile, so sure its probably time for one!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


70c made me wince a little, and only at 1.51v too, it didn't really like that.
Some people have been having problems with the H50 and the heat that's generated when upping the Voltages though, a good D14 or Silverarrow will be your best bet at cooling, sacrificing your top fan hole.
I really need to get some mulah together and sort my window mod out, I've currently got a single 120mm on the lower mount, with a cut-out of a pair of my missus' tights stretched and clamped under the perspex, over the entirety of the inlet grooves, for a dust filter.









One thing you could possibly try, to determine whether the MOSFET's are struggling to supply the power 4 cores require, or whether it's the individual core itself, is to try disabling the other 3 cores, one at a time, running it as a tri-core as you were before.

If it goes through all four cores without a hitch, then it's probably the Mobo.
If it only works when you disable the core you did at first, then you know that core's a goner and can RMA it accordingly.

That'll be the best bet to determine CPU or Mobo problem. 
Also, the 555 will only do you a good testbed if you're able to unlock and OC all four cores, as the MOSFET need the power drain that at least 4 cores bring, to replicate the problem.










Now I'm gonna have to give you +rep for that reply!

I would never have thought about disabled ALL the cores, 1 at a time, to test the MOSFET's to rule out the Motherboard.

The only reason so far that I've _presumed_ its just the 4th Core is because when I disabled it, the random Bluescreens stopped; but when I enabled it and then disabled the 3rd Core, the random bluescreens came back.

However, even with just running on Cores 1, 2, and 3 as a Tri-core.. I am still experiencing some random problems and various games crashing to desktop, usually with games that never crashed on me before; and doing so no matter what Catalyst Driver that I try for my Vid Card, which in my mind helps to rule out the Vid Card... along with all the various 3dMark/Vantage and Heaven benches and FurMark tests, that I'v been throwing at my Vid Card to test it.

So it seems more and more likely that the CPU or the Mobo is the culprit.

But I never bothered testing with disabling any of the other Cores except just the 3rd core; and unfortunately my Motherboard only gives the option to disable/enable 3 cores if running on a Quad(or 5 if running on a Hex). It does not give the option to disable/enable the primary 1st core. Asus probably did that to keep people from accidentally disabling ALL their Cores and thus rendering their machines inoperable.

But I can at least test with the 2nd Core disabled as well...

Also, you're mentioning the Duals as being a bad test bed. I thought about that after I made my initial post. Kinda realized at that point that, if it really is a problem with the 4th Core on my Quad, then any x2 Test Chips that I do get would have to have an unlockable and stable 3rd and 4th core to get a proper test...

I know some say that its hit or miss the Calisto x2's and I know the 555's are all the rage with the Calisto line; love Rockr's post about it on Page 1677... which is encouraging, but still... I don't have that guarantee that I'd get a Quad out of it for proper testing.

Ironically, I originally planned to go with a 555 x2 when I first started building my Scout, with the intent of unlocking it to a Quad but ended up sending it back the day after, in exchange for the 955, because I did not want to take the chance that I would _not_ get the 555 to unlock to a full Quad and I really wanted a Quad.

Maybe I'll just try and get myself one of those newer Phenom II ex 975 BE's when they come out...

75 seems to be one of my lucky numbers anyway!

Of course by the time those hit the shelves, the 1090T will probably be in my price range! LOL

If I get either of those, then I'll just end up keeping it... then try and sell off the 955 after it gets RMA'd...


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simford*


got arctic cooling mx-3 for my cpu and gpu, not that much change in new thermal paste on cpu + switched fan spot, but my 4670 load went from 89 to 70 with this new stuff, pleasant surprise








when i took the cooler off for the card the thermal paste on it looked more like somebody chewed some gum and stuck it on and called it thermal paste.. definately a good upgrade there.


 LOL, like gum? Did ya get some pictures? 
That would be a great learning for lots of peeps








I myself have 3 vid cards on one system and one always seems to run like 8-10c wamer and I was wondering how big a diffrence it would make; now I know.
That was some serious cooling -19c


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11897607*
> Why? There was no funky scrollwork or gargoyle heads on it. It had a modern look with....oh, who am I kidding. It was a monster. And it was a @#$% to move around. But I loved it....
> 
> Speaking of Star Wars....that first mesh would have a very Imperial look to it if you attached some white plexi to it and back-lit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you used red it would still work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Death Star theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah....I'm sure it's been done already.


I like it with the behind lighting:cheers:


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave76;11898125*
> I'd like to join the club.
> 
> Have had mine since last April, it's a great case and have enjoyed the pics and mods in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 188446


Welcome Aboard.








Very nice build you have there, and good camera skills, please share more, before and after, prebuild, postbuild.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave76;11898125*
> I'd like to join the club.
> Have had mine since last April, it's a great case and have enjoyed the pics and mods in this thread.
> View attachment 188446


Welcome!!! &







to your build. Nice clean Rig bud....








Don't forget to sign in on the "CMSSC LOG"


----------



## virus86

Is this a good product? Itll work on the LED switch, right? Would it be cheaper to get something similar at an auto parts store? If I do get this ebay item, should I make some casing/backing to protect any connectors from touching the case?

Time to make my case inside more blue! I kinda dont like how the side window is tinted.


----------



## BrendonB

Hello, has anyone fit the HD6950 into the Sexy Scout??


----------



## kev_b

New configuration for my cooling, I removed the H-70 and went back to the Thermaltake Frio, I did a quick load test and with the same ambient temp as before the Frio was 1 degree lower and 2 degrees lower at idle, of course the other change was moving the top front fan all the way to the top of the case and using a 4.5 inch acrylic tube, it actually boosted the rpm of the aero cool shark fin fan by 100 rpm plus the air is directed right into the intake fan (Xigmatek clf 120mm 1500 rpm) of the Frio.
No pictures just yet until I get the mesh I ordered, I have something special planed for that along with hiding wires.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrendonB;11904480*
> Hello, has anyone fit the HD6950 into the Sexy Scout??


IINM, you either need a motherboard that allows it to be mounted high enough to overhang into the 5.25" bays or cut out part of the 3.5" bays.


----------



## Chemykal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrendonB;11904480*
> Hello, has anyone fit the HD6950 into the Sexy Scout??


I asked this a few days ago, and didn't get any first-hand responses, so I decided to just jump in and hope it works. It arrived today...and the one I got is 275mm long (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125356). My motherboard has top-slot PCIE, but it ends up lining up with the 2nd&3rd slots on the back, rather than the 1st and 2nd on the back. So...the card doesn't fit, I get a small overlap (a little more than the width of the lip on the 5.25" bays) on both the 5.25" and 3.5" bays (it hits right where they meet, if i use the top slot).
So, I'm now debating between a few possible solutions
1) Remove the hdd mounts and put them in the 5.25' bays (really don't want to do this, as I have 3 HDDs in it already, and I'm adding another soon...I really like the convenience of the bottom bays)
2) Cut out a small section on the left side of the top HDD bay and the bottom 5.25" bay...kinda worried this may impact their stability though, but it wouldn't be deep enough to reach where the 5.25 and 3.5" connect, so...maybe not? Leaning towards this one right now
3) Something I haven't come up with, and hope someone can suggest that might work better.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11895575*
> How much of a bump in performance would I see upgrading to something like this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161338
> 
> Or should I wait until I have a better monitor.
> 
> Not a stupid question. I'm thinking of buying this....
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138174
> 
> ....for my old rig. So I could throw the 4670 into it. Hey, I'm using the old rig as a hands on learning project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a hobby.


both are great ideas... I love my couple of 5770 in crossfire.. I get to run everything on High and extreme.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simford;11896496*
> got my hands on a real camera and did some more work.. fan looks much better there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i need now is an impressive video card, a real power supply with sleeves and a dvd drive that isnt IDE...


I am very impressed.. Nice Work.. Rep up. Gen E.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11898227*
> I like this idea, I wonder if I can get white and blue lights blinking behind the mesh, I'll have to look into that.


That is called a Flip flop curcuit. With a little bit of Radio Shack and a circuit board build one for two different color lights.. you can also change the speed too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrendonB;11904480*
> Hello, has anyone fit the HD6950 into the Sexy Scout??


Yes we have.. It is possible. 26.70cm 6970 is shorter than the 5870 that we have commonly installed into the CMSS


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

FYI, for everyone the ThermalRight Silver Arrow heatsink fits nicely in the Storm Scout.


----------



## DB006

Upgrading to i7 Sandybridge tomorrow and have ordered a CM Hyper 212 + cooler, any tips from fellow owners as to fitting? Pointing towards top fan or back fan? Remove top fan needed for facing towards back fan?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemykal;11904766*
> I asked this a few days ago, and didn't get any first-hand responses, so I decided to just jump in and hope it works. It arrived today...and the one I got is 275mm long (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125356). My motherboard has top-slot PCIE, but it ends up lining up with the 2nd&3rd slots on the back, rather than the 1st and 2nd on the back. So...the card doesn't fit, I get a small overlap (a little more than the width of the lip on the 5.25" bays) on both the 5.25" and 3.5" bays (it hits right where they meet, if i use the top slot).
> So, I'm now debating between a few possible solutions
> 1) Remove the hdd mounts and put them in the 5.25' bays (really don't want to do this, as I have 3 HDDs in it already, and I'm adding another soon...I really like the convenience of the bottom bays)
> 2) Cut out a small section on the left side of the top HDD bay and the bottom 5.25" bay...kinda worried this may impact their stability though, but it wouldn't be deep enough to reach where the 5.25 and 3.5" connect, so...maybe not? Leaning towards this one right now
> 3) Something I haven't come up with, and hope someone can suggest that might work better.


27.30 is the longest we have on official record but I think you will be tight but it will still work.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaMMeR=GoM=;11905722*
> FYI, for everyone the ThermalRight Silver Arrow heatsink fits nicely in the Storm Scout.


Well that is nice to know! +rep for info
Post some pics please


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11906019*
> Upgrading to i7 Sandybridge tomorrow and have ordered a CM Hyper 212 + cooler, any tips from fellow owners as to fitting? Pointing towards top fan or back fan? Remove top fan needed for facing towards back fan?


Congrats on the upgrade!!
I would keep the top fan and face the 212 blowing toward the rear exhaust, it will fit no problem.
Which CPU and Mobo are you getting?
Make sure you take lots of pics!!


----------



## BrendonB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemykal;11904766*
> I asked this a few days ago, and didn't get any first-hand responses, so I decided to just jump in and hope it works. It arrived today...and the one I got is 275mm long (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125356). My motherboard has top-slot PCIE, but it ends up lining up with the 2nd&3rd slots on the back, rather than the 1st and 2nd on the back. So...the card doesn't fit, I get a small overlap (a little more than the width of the lip on the 5.25" bays) on both the 5.25" and 3.5" bays (it hits right where they meet, if i use the top slot).
> So, I'm now debating between a few possible solutions
> 1) Remove the hdd mounts and put them in the 5.25' bays (really don't want to do this, as I have 3 HDDs in it already, and I'm adding another soon...I really like the convenience of the bottom bays)
> 2) Cut out a small section on the left side of the top HDD bay and the bottom 5.25" bay...kinda worried this may impact their stability though, but it wouldn't be deep enough to reach where the 5.25 and 3.5" connect, so...maybe not? Leaning towards this one right now
> 3) Something I haven't come up with, and hope someone can suggest that might work better.


uhhhh...
So you are sure it does not fit, even tightly?

Cheers


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11906339*
> Congrats on the upgrade!!
> I would keep the top fan and face the 212 blowing toward the rear exhaust, it will fit no problem.
> Which CPU and Mobo are you getting?
> Make sure you take lots of pics!!


Awesome









i7 2600k and MSI P67A GD55 i'll be taking pics of the build. A company over here mucked up and released the stuff on their site thinking Intel had lifted the NDA, they were up for about an hour before being pulled and anyone who ordered is getting theirs today


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaMMeR=GoM=;11905722*
> FYI, for everyone the ThermalRight Silver Arrow heatsink fits nicely in the Storm Scout.


Wow that's a big Axx cooler..


----------



## DB006

I think that's the only cooler that makes the Noctua NH D14 feel small!


----------



## Simford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11902106*
> LOL, like gum? Did ya get some pictures?
> That would be a great learning for lots of peeps
> I myself have 3 vid cards on one system and one always seems to run like 8-10c wamer and I was wondering how big a diffrence it would make; now I know.
> That was some serious cooling -19c


i wish i got some pictures, but there's actually still some stuck around the gpu, it was nearly impossible to clean off, had to scrape it off with Q tips and toothpicks rofl


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11906430*
> I think that's the only cooler that makes the Noctua NH D14 feel small!


Yes they about the same size, and weight.
InfectedRat, got the first Noctua NH-D14, that I know of.

And so far, as I know HaMMeR=GoM= Has the first ThermalRight Silver Arrow
Maybe GenE will post these 2 HSF for others to size and compair?
Do we have a HSF section?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simford;11906557*
> i wish i got some pictures, but there's actually still some stuck around the gpu, it was nearly impossible to clean off, had to scrape it off with Q tips and toothpicks rofl


LOL, wow! no kidding.
So when I do mine I should be loaded for bear?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11906377*
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 2600k and MSI P67A GD55 i'll be taking pics of the build. A company over here mucked up and released the stuff on their site thinking Intel had lifted the NDA, they were up for about an hour before being pulled and anyone who ordered is getting theirs today


Awesome!!,
Thats going to be a **&^%ass system
Stronger,faster, cooler, less Vcore..









Hey dude if you can take some pics of the new boxes also?

I love new toy's!!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11906430*
> I think that's the only cooler that makes the Noctua NH D14 feel small!


LOL, ya...
They are both great looking coolers, and they function well!!


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;11906699*
> Awesome!!,
> Thats going to be a **&^%ass system
> Stronger,faster, cooler, less Vcore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dude if you can take some pics of the new boxes also?
> 
> I love new toy's!!!


Of course, it didn't happen without photo's, internetz lawz









Plan on a subtle overclock of 4.6ghz


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11906915*
> Of course, it didn't happen without photo's, internetz lawz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan on a subtle overclock of 4.6ghz


Sheesh, yes thats what I have been seeing on the reviews
And they seem to just love to be OC.
I noticed there are a lot of cpu's in the for sale section, in another month there will be even more!
The prices are still a little high, but as more come for sale the prices will have to drop.


----------



## Chemykal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrendonB;11906357*
> uhhhh...
> So you are sure it does not fit, even tightly?
> 
> Cheers


After a bit of forcing, I did get it to fit, had to press in the hard-drive rack and out on the back of the case, but it did slide in eventually...until I ran into the realization that I couldn't get it into the PCIE slot, because it was running into the ridge/lip on the back side of the hard-drive rack (managed to get around the ridge on the front by coming in at an angle, couldn't for the back one). Got out the Dremel, cut off about 1 cm of that ridge (barely anything, really), and it does fit now, but it is TIGHT.









Just as a final note to this success story, this was with Gigabyte's 6950, which is one of the shorter 6950s from what I gathered while shopping (275mm, not counting the bracket, from my measurements). XFX was one of the few manufacturers to list their size on the site (http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/HD%206000series/6950Standard.aspx#2), and they have theirs listed as 11.3 inches, which comes out to 287mm...which will definitely not fit without some more serious modding.

I'll post a pic of it tomorrow, didn't bother neatly re-routing cables or anything after I put it all back in after the Dremeling, so its still kinda messy.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemykal;11907100*
> After a bit of forcing, I did get it to fit, had to press in the hard-drive rack and out on the back of the case, but it did slide in eventually...until I ran into the realization that I couldn't get it into the PCIE slot, because it was running into the ridge/lip on the back side of the hard-drive rack (managed to get around the ridge on the front by coming in at an angle, couldn't for the back one). Got out the Dremel, cut off about 1 cm of that ridge (barely anything, really), and it does fit now, but it is TIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as a final note to this success story, this was with Gigabyte's 6950, which is one of the shorter 6950s from what I gathered while shopping (275mm, not counting the bracket, from my measurements). XFX was one of the few manufacturers to list their size on the site (http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/HD%206000series/6950Standard.aspx#2), and they have theirs listed as 11.3 inches, which comes out to 287mm...which will definitely not fit without some more serious modding.
> 
> I'll post a pic of it tomorrow, didn't bother neatly re-routing cables or anything after I put it all back in after the Dremeling, so its still kinda messy.


The whole time I was reading your comment i was saying cut it cut it.. The same way you did.. Great Idea. and It worked. That is what is important. Please go to the front page and look in the Table of contents.. look for Video card size and add your data and that you had to mod it to make it fit. Thanks for letting me know.. Excellent Info for us..


----------



## Rockr69

Ya know, I'm really proud of the new AMD lineup of vid cards. The 6870, though not quite the powerhouse of the 5870, is still a monster card and at about $100 less! It gives me shivers to think about the future generations of vid cards as they grow in performance and shrink in price. AMD for the WIN!


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. Now ... No word about anything on the CES 2011 tour except laptops and Tablets yet. I think they are getting two different demographics mixed up. The E Book crowd..... and the computer enthusiast Crowd. Maybe that is tomorrow, they have a few more days.. . No word on any new Cases yet but with USB3 and Sata 3 becoming the new standard they are going to at least have to change the Control panel some. Soo Stupid.. They see the heard running for a certain thing and all they can do is stand there with their XXXX in their hands running after them. Cattle. who knew we were dealing with friggin cattle.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11908041*
> Ya know, I'm really proud of the new AMD lineup of vid cards. The 6870, though not quite the powerhouse of the 5870, is still a monster card and at about $100 less! It gives me shivers to think about the future generations of vid cards as they grow in performance and shrink in price. AMD for the WIN!


I agree.. I have already seen the new AMD Graphics on the same chip as the processor. They were doing full 1080 video and running all the cores at full capacity.. It was a mind bender.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11908052*
> Okay.. Now ... No word about anything on the CES 2011 tour except laptops and Tablets yet. I think they are getting to demographics mixed up. The E Book crowd and the computer enthusiast Crowd. Maybe that is tomorrow. No word on any new Cases yet but with USB3 and Sata 3 becoming the new standard they are going to at least have to change the Control panel some. Soo Stupid.. They see the heard running for a certain thing and all they can do is stand there with their XXXX in their hands running after them. Cattle. who knew we were dealing with friggin cattle.


average consumer
"MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!"

Manufacturers" YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Ancient Dremel tool found in Mesopotamia carbon dated to 1000 ad. Wow.










This is a joke.. Do not take seriously. Just laugh.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;11908099*
> average consumer
> "MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!"
> 
> Manufacturers" YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


LOL and Rep UP!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Modder's make your Sparks Fly.


----------



## UbNub

Hmmm starting to realize if i want to get into this case modding stuff I might need to buy some new tools. I'll have to take a break from buying parts and buy some tools. So far the one that looks like it will be very useful is a dremel. What else would be helpful? Might take me a while to build up the tool collection.


----------



## Enigma8750

Try this...


----------



## UbNub

Thanks! So far everything I've seen on here is extremely helpful. Had alot of questions but looks like I should be able to find answers here


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by kev_b View Post
> I like this idea, I wonder if I can get white and blue lights blinking behind the mesh, I'll have to look into that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E
> That is called a Flip flop curcuit. With a little bit of Radio Shack and a circuit board build one for two different color lights.. you can also change the speed too.


I have a feeling the







was sarcasm. It's cool. I WAS joking. Then I got to looking at my little Destroyer case and thinking hmmmmm. That corridor panel look might look pretty cool on it. Red lights and insignia on the front, blue lights on the exausts like the engines on a Star Destroyer. Guess you'd need some kinda shrouds to keep the other colors bleeding into the white. No way I'd try anything like that with my Scout. I like it the way it is. RED RED RED and blacker than the blackest shadows! Plus....I'm a noob. Afraid I'd ruin it. Need to get my feet wet with other projects first.

Thanks for reposting that link. I really need to stay away from Steam so I can save up for some tools. I bought like 5 games over the holidays (the $5 $10 ones) and a VIP membership to LotRO so I'm maxed out. Maybe my Dad has some things I can use. He's retired from heating and cooling. Lots of metalwork there.








There I go again!


----------



## Nwanko

Hi guys,i need a little help choosing my ssd. What is the difference with Ocz Vertex 2 120gb and teh Patriot Inferno 120gb. I don't know which to take.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well, at the moment the Inferno is sold out and the OCZ is about $30 cheaper.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227551&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL010611&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL010611-_-EMC-010611-Index-_-SSD-_-20227551-L0B

Whoa! Memory manufacturers are making SSDs. Wonder what's gonna happen to WD and Seagate when SSD becomes mainstream?


----------



## well

hi guys! i have a new toy! cm storm inferno, incredible awesome gaming mouse!


----------



## Nwanko

Well i'm from Slovenia so i don't buy on Newegg,i'll probably buy it in our country. I just want to know which is the best option.


----------



## well

hello brother! i'm from Ukraine







i don't understand what you want to ask? sorry, my english is bad


----------



## Shadow of Intent

So my manager has discounted the crap outta my monitors lol

Usually they are Â£153 each, I'm getting both for Â£309 with our 3 year extra care service on each one so im covered if they go wrong









Saving over Â£100 on that deal


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

Nwanko...I have the OCZ Vertex 2 120gb and I love mine. They have a little something, something that makes them slightly faster...can't remember exactly what, but. Plus, I think OCZ's support forums are way better. Just make sure that you read up on how to get the alignment right and you'll be good.


----------



## Enigma8750

The OCZ Vertex 2 has SandForce controllers.. "So what....?" you say. Well SandForce is a product like Realtek. It is on the main board for serving a function. Controlling the traffic of the Data coming onto the Bus.. The SSD Memory Bus. It was suppose to be just another second string player in the Pros but this guy is a SUPERSTAR. SandForce has become the Rolls Royce of add on Technology when it comes to SSDs.

Here Read this.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



SandForce isnâ€™t an SSD manufacturer, rather itâ€™s a controller maker. SandForce produces two controllers: the SF-1200 and SF-1500. The SF-1200 is the client controller, while the SF-1500 is designed for the enterprise market. Both support MLC flash, while the SF-1500 supports SLC. SandForceâ€™s claim to fame is thanks to their extremely low write amplification, MLC enabled drives can be used in enterprise environments (more on this later).


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *well*


hi guys! i have a new toy! cm storm inferno, incredible awesome gaming mouse!










I love the new Gaming mouse Well.. Very Nice...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaMMeR=GoM=*


Nwanko...I have the OCZ Vertex 2 120gb and I love mine. They have a little something, something that makes them slightly faster...can't remember exactly what, but. Plus, I think OCZ's support forums are way better. Just make sure that you read up on how to get the alignment right and you'll be good.


We have the Alignment proceedure on the Thread here.. Just go to page one table of contents and press on SSD install procedure.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11910618*
> 
> Whoa! Memory manufacturers are making SSDs. Wonder what's gonna happen to WD and Seagate when SSD becomes mainstream?


They won't. I seriously doubt that they will ever be able to match the price of a mechanical hard drive. Right now the largest SSD's are about 1TB (that I know of) and they are going for over $3,000. Mechanical hard drives are up to 3TB's now, and those are going for about $230. For long term data storage on desktops and servers mechanical hard drives will remain the only viable option. The only place for SSD's will be for laptops and OS drives for desktops. WDC, Seagate, Hitachi, etc. have nothing to worry about. Samsung and WD are already doing both (although I don't know if WD is actually manufacturing their own). Toshiba makes both mechanical hard drives and memory so they will probably offer both in the near future as well. Seagate, Hitachi, etc. will all have more than enough time to get their SSD programs in place to compete with the others, but I just don't see that happening for a good 10 years.


----------



## DB006

Sandybridge i7 2600k on an MSI P67A GD55 motherboard in the best case in the world


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11914437*
> Sandybridge i7 2600k on an MSI P67A GD55 motherboard in the best case in the world


Thou shalt not covet another mans hardware.. I am not preaching.. I am reminding my self.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11914638*
> 
> Thou shalt not covet another mans hardware.. I am not preaching.. I am reminding my self.


I know the feeling. I go through that every time someone posts a pic of their Scout in here or their 692 Advanced in that thread and I look down at my old Elite 330.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11914437*
> Sandybridge i7 2600k on an MSI P67A GD55 motherboard in the best case in the world


Is that one of those new type of bios screens that they're bringing in?


----------



## Telnets

Dont quote me as i might be wrong, but i think i remember reading that the sandforce drivers can be included with multiple SSD manufacturers, however its OCZ that has an an exclusive contract with them that makes thier drives perform slightly better then others...

At least i remember reading that when reading about upgrading the firmware on the drive after getting it and one of the reasons why you should do so..

but i could be mistaken


----------



## cjc75

Looks like my CPU issues described in my previous threads, was infact a BIOS issue!

Instead of a BIOS/CMOS clear, I found a new Bios update, flashed my Bios, and it seems the problems are gone, and my system is running more stable then ever!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;11916542*
> Looks like my CPU issues described in my previous threads, was infact a BIOS issue!
> 
> Instead of a BIOS/CMOS clear, I found a new Bios update, flashed my Bios, and it seems the problems are gone, and my system is running more stable then ever!


In the future it's always a good idea to clear a glitchy bios prior to flashing it.


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11916238*
> Is that one of those new type of bios screens that they're bringing in?


Yes, it's the new UEFI on the MSI P67 board. It's pretty good as you can navigate with the mouse as well as arrow keys


----------



## BdBanshee

Here is what it looks like behind the MB tray. Was a breeze to put side panel back on. Much easier with modular PSU!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG best trailer ever...watch it !! if you dont have a PS3...I know you will want one after this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i283NlvQgQ&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> OMG best trailer ever...watch it !! if you dont have a PS3...I know you will want one after this:


I hate platform games on principle. They've sucked the life out of PC gaming. But I have to admit, that looked interesting. The voice acting sounds excellent, but the cgi shifted annoyingly between cinematic to comic-bookish cell shading for some of the characters.

Oh God! I sound like a game Nazi....


----------



## Enigma8750

The new SandForce 2582 controller was announced today at the CES 2011. The Vertex 3 will be SATA 3 interface.


----------



## EvoBeardy

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/908573-cm-storm-enforcer-vid.html

Watch from 4:30>

_Closing statement:- "So uhh yeah... it'be great.."_


----------



## Striker36

You Tube  



 

i was looking for something and found this.... its funny how some stories like this one can go from generation to generation. my dad would read it to my sister when she was a baby and she and he would read it to me when i was a little one and now all three of us have read it to little Sammy (nephew)









not really much to say about the thread as it all seems to be handled already XD


----------



## turrican9

I wanna be a member. Have filled out the forms on the first page.

And here are my system:


----------



## Enigma8750

Great to have you turrican9... Welcome aboard.. Semper Fi Brother.. Do or Die.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Nice build. I really need to sleeve my cables like that. What cooler is that?

Is that the new Big-E in your wallpaper? God help me....the design is actually growing on me. I hated it at first.


----------



## LokSupguller

ooo, CM storm scout II? I reckon it's going to be a hit case, they should be incorporating features from the HAF X, or else


----------



## LokSupguller

I remember myself posting some questions about modding my scout in the middle of last year, and adding watercooling, with the radiator at the bottom.

I received doubts and stuff from the club, but finally I'll show what I've done so far.

Somebody told me to post up some pictures of my CM Storm Spectre worklog on the CM Scout club, so here they are.

I've been doing some work on my storm scout.

Sleeving:



Fan painting:





And some other painting.







Here is the current state of my CM Storm scout case.

Please do excuse the flowery bed sheet





















So here it is.
Give your support by visiting my work log, the link is in my signature.

Sorry if I look as if I am taking advantage of the immense popularity of the CM Scout club, just wanted to show my case









cheers.


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Is this a good product? Itll work on the LED switch, right? Would it be cheaper to get something similar at an auto parts store? If I do get this ebay item, should I make some casing/backing to protect any connectors from touching the case?

Time to make my case inside more blue! I kinda dont like how the side window is tinted.


Bump


----------



## Rogue1266

I have a quick question???















Is it better to use the 'HDMI' outlet from your video card rather then using 
your DVI?????


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


I have a quick question???















Is it better to use the 'HDMI' outlet from your video card rather then using 
your DVI?????










If it's just for video, they are the same. I don't know if video cards can stream audio as well via hdmi.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


If it's just for video, they are the same. I don't know if video cards can stream audio as well via hdmi.










Yeah, I was just wondering. I never used it until today. LOL Monitor is year old and I never used HDMI outlet. Always used the DVI. I knew it would effect the video but I wasn't sure if effected games as well...







Well, I tryed it and video's/ movies play a bit cleaner. I just can't really tell with games. I'm getting the same Fps as I was before. They do seem cleaner & sharper. I was wondering if it changed the refresh rate at all??? I'm still getting my max res. 1920x1200. Either way, thanks for the input virus86...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11922323*
> Nice build. I really need to sleeve my cables like that. What cooler is that?
> 
> Is that the new Big-E in your wallpaper? God help me....the design is actually growing on me. I hated it at first.


Thanks







It's a Thermalright TRUE CPU cooler. And that wallpaper you see is some StarTrek Theme


----------



## virus86

Is it just me or do Cooler Master R4s require a warm up time? I set them to 700RPM on my fan controller, but at a cold start they are around 500-600RPM. I have Aerocool Sharks on the same controller and they are at the same RPM at cold start. I could be the controller or that I have two R4s on one channel.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;11922851*
> I have a quick question???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it better to use the 'HDMI' outlet from your video card rather then using
> your DVI?????


As _virus86_ said, it's more about if you want to carry the audio over or not.

AFAIK, the HD 4XXX series was able to carry audio over the PCI-E Bus, whereas nVidia introduced it much later.
I have to use an S/PDIF lead to get audio through the HDMI.

There are different versions of HDMI that support greater resolutions at higher refresh rates, 1.4 is the latest that supports 4096x2160 @24Hz/ 1920x1200 @60.
I think yours is probably 1.2, as 1.3 came out on the 5XXX series, which supports 1920x1200 @60Hz.
AFAIK, DVI currently supports a max res of 3840x2400 @17Hz, with Dual Link @33Hz.

They are both the same refresh rate at 1920x1200, unless you use Dual Link, which goes up to 120Hz.

Your card has support for 1920x1200 Single, and 2560x1600 Dual, so it'd only benefit you if you used multi-monitors.
Most monitors are 1080p or 1200p anyway.

At least that's my understanding of it.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;11923845*
> As _virus86_ said, it's more about if you want to carry the audio over or not.
> 
> AFAIK, the HD 4XXX series was able to carry audio over the PCI-E Bus, whereas nVidia introduced it much later.
> I have to use an S/PDIF lead to get audio through the HDMI.
> 
> There are different versions of HDMI that support greater resolutions at higher refresh rates, 1.4 is the latest that supports 4096x2160 @24Hz/ 1920x1200 @60.
> I think yours is probably 1.2, as 1.3 came out on the 5XXX series, which supports 1920x1200 @60Hz.
> AFAIK, DVI currently supports a max res of 3840x2400 @17Hz, with Dual Link @33Hz.
> 
> They are both the same refresh rate at 1920x1200, unless you use Dual Link, which goes up to 120Hz.
> 
> Your card has support for 1920x1200 Single, and 2560x1600 Dual, so it'd only benefit you if you used multi-monitors.
> Most monitors are 1080p or 1200p anyway.
> 
> At least that's my understanding of it.


Hey, thanks for the feed back!!!







I was just wondering. I thought they really didn't differ from each other. just never really focused on HDMI end of it. I was cleaning up my office and and I found the HDMI plug for my monitor. It's a HP w2408h, tilt-body,HDMI. Just like the HP w2509's today. Only year old. Good monitor tho.







I am getting audio threw the HDMI by the way... I was just wondering if changed game play at all. I didn't really see a difference.
Either way EvoBeardy, thanks for the info....


----------



## Telnets

Video quality through DVI and HDMI wont be any different in quality on a 24" monitor. Aside from DVI not having audio pass-through built into the cable they are pretty much exactly the same, just with a differnet connector.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

I've bought my monitors (sorry no pics till I take them home sometime next week) and thought it a good idea to check them over. And it came as no surprise to find the first one had a dead pixel on it, im honestly cursed with it, that makes 8 things ive bought that have had a dead pixel on it.

Anyway luckily I can just open up some more new ones and i've got 2 perfect ones put aside for me now.

I've no idea how I can be so unlucky with dead pixels >.>


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11916659*
> In the future it's always a good idea to clear a glitchy bios prior to flashing it.


It was cleared before it completed the Flash process. I used the Asus software that automatically flashes, and clears the CMOS, and resets the BIOs to factory defaults during the process... that is, so long as you select the option to have it do that.

But yes I do understand your concerns about doing a clearing, manually... before the fact.

I tested however, by letting Prime95 run for about 7 hours, over night, on a Blend Test.

Woke up the next morning, turned on my monitor and it was still going!

CPU at default settings, and Prime95 running for 7 hours and the Temps never exceeded 35c.

Originally, with the previous BIOS, I could not get Prime95 to complete 20 minutes before the system would crash.

So having it pass 7 hours straight without a single error, has me a bit satisfied









Now, however...

I am looking at a little of my christmas money and pondering what improvements I can make, and I am starting to ponder about upgrading my little H50, to a newer H70 and maybe modify a little by mounting that H70 in the front drive bays, rather then on the rear of the case.


----------



## Telnets

Shadow:
Yeah ill never buy a monitor over mail for that reason. I bought one of the Benq LED 120Hz XL2410T monitors, and the first one i came home with had 3 dead pixles on it.. just took it back and replaced it no problems, second one was perfect.

But if i didnt have any patients and ordered a week earlier online when they first came out, I would have had to send them back for replacements and god knows what the shipping, or wait times would have been.


----------



## hakujin

Hello folks, new here, and absolutely love this case! Just bought it and put together a new rig.

Question on the side panel, Mine has two large (!20mm?) vents and wanted to know if i can purchase another side panel somewhere that does not have this opening. It attracts a lot of dust and I have no need for the extra cooling, especially not on the upper vent anyway as it wouldn't fit; blocked by CM hyper 212+ hsf.

Other than that, case is brilliant! Huge improvement from my 8 year (AGING would be an understatement) old Thermaltake Tsunami Dream case!


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly;11922746*
> I remember myself posting some questions about modding my scout in the middle of last year, and adding watercooling, with the radiator at the bottom.
> 
> I received doubts and stuff from the club, but finally I'll show what I've done so far.
> 
> Somebody told me to post up some pictures of my CM Storm Spectre worklog on the CM Scout club, so here they are.
> 
> I've been doing some work on my storm scout.
> 
> Sleeving:
> 
> 
> 
> Fan painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some other painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the current state of my CM Storm scout case.
> 
> Please do excuse the flowery bed sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here it is.
> Give your support by visiting my work log, the link is in my signature.
> 
> Sorry if I look as if I am taking advantage of the immense popularity of the CM Scout club, just wanted to show my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers.


Looks good but I would do one thing since you have a radiator on the bottom, get taller case feet so that it gets a better air flow, cool paint job you did as well!


----------



## burnman

Been lurking awhile, first time poster.

So i've had this case for about 2 weeks (pics coming later) and love it. However, I want to replace the stock fans with some better quality fans (maybe some red sickleflow ones).

However, what should/can I do with the LED light button? If I replace the fans, that button won't do anything anymore. If I decided to go with some cold cathode lighting would it be pretty easy to run it to that switch?

Thanks!


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakujin;11925862*
> Hello folks, new here, and absolutely love this case! Just bought it and put together a new rig.
> 
> Question on the side panel, Mine has two large (!20mm?) vents and wanted to know if i can purchase another side panel somewhere that does not have this opening. It attracts a lot of dust and I have no need for the extra cooling, especially not on the upper vent anyway as it wouldn't fit; blocked by CM hyper 212+ hsf.
> 
> Other than that, case is brilliant! Huge improvement from my 8 year (AGING would be an understatement) old Thermaltake Tsunami Dream case!


You really just need to get a piece of plexi, lexan, some sort of plastic and make a new window. Many of us have done it and it is not a very difficult task. The small plastic rivets that hold the window in are re-usable, just push the center in and they release. Use stock window for template, trace around it and cut with jigsaw or bandsaw. Then mark hole locations and drill holes. I think there are several sets of instructions on how to do this in this thread. There are also a few people that make and sell the finished windows, with or without fan holes.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly;11922746*
> I remember myself posting some questions about modding my scout in the middle of last year, and adding watercooling, with the radiator at the bottom.
> 
> I received doubts and stuff from the club, but finally I'll show what I've done so far.
> 
> Somebody told me to post up some pictures of my CM Storm Spectre worklog on the CM Scout club, so here they are.
> 
> I've been doing some work on my storm scout.
> 
> Sleeving:
> 
> 
> 
> Fan painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some other painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the current state of my CM Storm scout case.
> 
> Please do excuse the flowery bed sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here it is.
> Give your support by visiting my work log, the link is in my signature.
> 
> Sorry if I look as if I am taking advantage of the immense popularity of the CM Scout club, just wanted to show my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers.


looks good









i thought about putting my Rad their. but when i took some measurements my PSU (both the TX and the AX) were about 3/4 a inch too long to allow for a comfortable fit. so i just slashed up the front









but i agree with Rocker. taller case feets are a MUST


----------



## Chemykal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11907998*
> The whole time I was reading your comment i was saying cut it cut it.. The same way you did.. Great Idea. and It worked. That is what is important. Please go to the front page and look in the Table of contents.. look for Video card size and add your data and that you had to mod it to make it fit. Thanks for letting me know.. Excellent Info for us..


I filled out the forms for the video card length, as well as the StormScout Club. Here's a couple pics showing how tight of a fit the card is. I didn't get one of the cut (didn't feel like taking it back out of the case unnecessarily, due to having to kinda force it in), however if you imagine the depth of the card, it should be easy to imagine where it runs into the lip of the top 3.5" bay on the back.


----------



## Jamyy10

Sorry guys for not posting pics of my rig yet.







I have had a massive problem.

My PC froze and then wouldn't boot at all, no matter what i did it wouldn't boot. I found it was the mobo because i used my old PSU and RAM. Another CPU from another PC. I took all the expansion cards off as well as the graphics card. I only had the OS HDD plugged in. Still nothing.

I have just had to take my whole PC apart which means i have undone all my hours of work on the cable management and stuff and had to RMA the board.

So this creates an opportunity for me to mod my case.
















I'm thinking of adding a switch somewhere for the dual 12" red cold cathodes i'm going to get soon
Take the crosshair off of the front bezel
Cut the metal on the top and the front fan hole to make the air flow better
Make up a new window for the side panel


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;11925585*
> I am looking at a little of my christmas money and pondering what improvements I can make, and I am starting to ponder about upgrading my little H50, to a newer H70 and maybe modify a little by mounting that H70 in the front drive bays, rather then on the rear of the case.


Glad you got it all working well man, can't believe it was just the BIOS.

There's a new H60 out soon btw, it uses a CoolIT block and tubing, with a smaller rad, like the H50. Most are calling it a revised H50:- http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/908909-corsair-h60-specs-officially-published.html

If I wasn't such a Scythe Fan (Not literally a "fan"...KAZE!!!







), I'd probably go with the H50/60/70 and mount it in the front bay also.
But my cooler's pretty rarely seen, and I reckon if I throw a high power 1900RPM Slipstream or an Ultra Kaze 3k (and turn it down a bit), with maybe two pulls like it allows, it'd be awesome.
I might also rotate it so it has two pushes, and a single pull, even if it looks weird.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakujin;11925862*
> Question on the side panel, Mine has two large (!20mm?) vents and wanted to know if i can purchase another side panel somewhere that does not have this opening. It attracts a lot of dust and I have no need for the extra cooling, especially not on the upper vent anyway as it wouldn't fit; blocked by CM hyper 212+ hsf.
> 
> Other than that, case is brilliant! Huge improvement from my 8 year (AGING would be an understatement) old Thermaltake Tsunami Dream case!


Like _BdBanshee_ said, it's pretty easy to do, or get someone to do for you. I'm gonna once money stops being a huge issue for me.








As you're not really interested in the side intake aspect, it'll make it even easier (though it does aide the CPU and GPU intake alot by at least using a bottom fan, I found).

And yeah, my temps all-round dropped 10c when moving to this case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly;11922746*
> 
> 
> So here it is.
> Give your support by visiting my work log, the link is in my signature.
> 
> Sorry if I look as if I am taking advantage of the immense popularity of the CM Scout club, just wanted to show my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers.


That's looking real nice man, had that thread subbed for a while now.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemykal;11927955*
> I filled out the forms for the video card length, as well as the StormScout Club. Here's a couple pics showing how tight of a fit the card is. I didn't get one of the cut (didn't feel like taking it back out of the case unnecessarily, due to having to kinda force it in), however if you imagine the depth of the card, it should be easy to imagine where it runs into the lip of the top 3.5" bay on the back.


the card touch the HDD cage or there is a super small space between ??


----------



## Telnets

cjc75
Info for you to consider:
I have an H70 in my system now and it does a good job. I have mounted it in the front bays like your considering and it couldn't be easier. The metal plate drive covers that are normaly attached to the case when you get it can be screwed back on which im sure your aware of. This is good because the holes in thoes covers actualy line up perfectly with the screw holes on an 120mm fan if you use 3 bays!









I actually have a fan screwed to thoes plates at the front, a gutted fan for a shroud, the stock rad, and another fan on the inside for pull. Fits just fine and not a single mod required. I can get a pic of you like of the setup.

The tubes for the H70 are shorter then *I* would have liked them, they work fine, but another inch would have been nice. I picked up some 1/4" tubing at the hardware store for 3 bucks and was going to install them and re-fill the system but then i got into my full cooling loop and probably wont bother now.

Let me know if you want some pics of how my system sits right now..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;11929031*
> Sorry guys for not posting pics of my rig yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a massive problem.
> 
> My PC froze and then wouldn't boot at all, no matter what i did it wouldn't boot. I found it was the mobo because i used my old PSU and RAM. Another CPU from another PC. I took all the expansion cards off as well as the graphics card. I only had the OS HDD plugged in. Still nothing.
> 
> I have just had to take my whole PC apart which means i have undone all my hours of work on the cable management and stuff and had to RMA the board.
> 
> So this creates an opportunity for me to mod my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a switch somewhere for the dual 12" red cold cathodes i'm going to get soon
> Take the crosshair off of the front bezel
> Cut the metal on the top and the front fan hole to make the air flow better
> Make up a new window for the side panel


bummer dude.... thats a bad day









but i like the attitude and the planned mods. i would only change ONE thing though.... go for LEDs instead of Cathodes..... the color is more consistent and you know exactly what your getting.


----------



## Chemykal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11931571*
> the card touch the HDD cage or there is a super small space between ??


It touches. You can see in the 2nd picture there how there's some overlap on the front of the HDD cage? There's also some overlap like that on the back that I had to cut out, the card couldn't go all the way into the PCIe slot without cutting it (got around the front by going in at an angle, couldn't do the same for the back)


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;11930252*
> Glad you got it all working well man, can't believe it was just the BIOS.
> 
> There's a new H60 out soon btw, it uses a CoolIT block and tubing, with a smaller rad, like the H50. Most are calling it a revised H50:- http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/908909-corsair-h60-specs-officially-published.html










I was looking at that H60. I agree, seems like a revised H50.
Here's the link for the page from that post you showed!!!








http://www.corsair.com/cooling/hydro-series/hydro-series-h60.html
I'm liking the H60....







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly;11922746*
> I remember myself posting some questions about modding my scout in the middle of last year, and adding watercooling, with the radiator at the bottom.
> 
> I received doubts and stuff from the club, but finally I'll show what I've done so far.
> 
> Somebody told me to post up some pictures of my CM Storm Spectre worklog on the CM Scout club, so here they are.
> 
> I've been doing some work on my storm scout.
> 
> Here is the current state of my CM Storm scout case.
> 
> Please do excuse the flowery bed sheet


Nice modding sir. Cool paint job. I was checking out your work log. Very cool.
Great job... & Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;11931835*
> cjc75
> Info for you to consider:
> I have an H70 in my system now and it does a good job..........
> 
> Let me know if you want some pics of how my system sits right now..










Sorry for chopping up your post!!!









YES!!! We always want to see pics. Pics are:gotproof:!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Holy crap. The stock fans ARE crap. Just changed out the front and back fans with new Rosewills and I have a couple of questions.

1 - What can I do with the old fans since the 4 pin molex only has the two pins in them. I wanted to use them in my Destroyer then saw the separate adapters and went DOH!









2 - What kind of bearing does the top fan need? I remember reading something here about running horizontal not being good for some fans?

There's actually air going thru the drive cage now


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;11925758*
> Shadow:
> Yeah ill never buy a monitor over mail for that reason. I bought one of the Benq LED 120Hz XL2410T monitors, and the first one i came home with had 3 dead pixles on it.. just took it back and replaced it no problems, second one was perfect.
> 
> But if i didnt have any patients and ordered a week earlier online when they first came out, I would have had to send them back for replacements and god knows what the shipping, or wait times would have been.


I guess I've just been lucky. I ordered both my Hanns-G 24" monitors from Newegg and neither has any dead pixels or other anomalies. We'll see if my luck holds: I have a 19" ASUS coming for my 2nd computer (an elderly Linux box), so I can put both the others on my Scout where they belong.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anybody know if this will fit in the Scout?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019&cm_re=hard_drive_cage-_-17-996-019-_-Product


----------



## BizzareRide

Wow! This is probably the most detailed, info dense club on OCN(If not, link to it as I would like to see it).

And 17000 posts? WOW! How has this giant got passed me..also, where are the pics of the SC2?


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> bummer dude.... thats a bad day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i like the attitude and the planned mods. i would only change ONE thing though.... go for LEDs instead of Cathodes..... the color is more consistent and you know exactly what your getting.


What sort of leds were you thinking of? Something like this or this

I was going to get these Cold cathodes if you want to have a look.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide;11935427*
> Wow! This is probably the most detailed, info dense club on OCN(If not, link to it as I would like to see it).
> 
> And 17000 posts? WOW! How has this giant got passed me..also, where are the pics of the SC2?


Its the best club on OCN:laugher:.

The Storm Scout 2 hasn't been released yet. Nor have any pictures. But we are expecting it around the first half of 2011


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;11935547*
> Its the best club on OCN:laugher:.
> 
> The Storm Scout 2 hasn't been released yet. Nor have any pictures. But we are expecting it around the first half of 2011


There has been no official confirmation of a Scout II.


----------



## DB006

Sandybridge in a Storm Scout (aka London Silly Nannies







)










Rest of spec
MSI P67A GD55 ATX motherboard
Sandybridge Core i7 2600k @ 4.5ghz
4GB Geil DDR3 1600mhz Ram
Cooler Master Hyper 212 + cooler
XFX AMD 6870 Black Edition @ 1050/1250/1.250v
Kingston SSDnowV Series 30GB - WD Raptor 74GB - Sony DVDRW
OCZ StealthXstream 500w
Cooler Master Storm Scout Case


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11934798*
> Holy crap. The stock fans ARE crap. Just changed out the front and back fans with new Rosewills and I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1 - What can I do with the old fans since the 4 pin molex only has the two pins in them. I wanted to use them in my Destroyer then saw the separate adapters and went DOH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - What kind of bearing does the top fan need? I remember reading something here about running horizontal not being good for some fans?
> 
> There's actually air going thru the drive cage now


Yah, lights aint too great either, can barely see 'em compared to my Everest's (Apollish Vegas all-around soon).

You should be able to use the fans in any case, the two wires coming outta the Molex are just the 12v and Ground, they only require them two to run. Usual Molex have 2xGnd, 1x12v and 1x5v.
When going straight into a PSU, that's all it needs. Only when going into a header will you want a third wire for RPM sensoring, or a fourth for PWM.

IIRC, they recommend ball-bearing types for horizontally mounted fans, as the angle puts pressure on sleeve-bearing and causes it to die quicker. However I don't really care too much about that, 'cos my fans will most likely last a long time regardless of the position I put them in, and if they fail in 4-6 years time 'cos I used a sleeve for a top exhaust, I'll just buy a new one.









Also, to imrpove airflow a tad more, you can also plop a fan on the inside of the HDD cage, blowing fresher air toward the GPU/PSU area and acting like a push/pull on your HDD's.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11936518*
> Sandybridge in a Storm Scout (aka London Silly Nannies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Them new MSI Mobo's are lush, I can't wait to see the ones they bring out for BD.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide;11935427*
> Wow! This is probably the most detailed, info dense club on OCN(If not, link to it as I would like to see it).
> 
> And 17000 posts? WOW! How has this giant got passed me..also, where are the pics of the SC2?


We have been blessed to have some of the most knowledgeable people in the world if Geekdom to be a part of this thread. IT is more than a Club. It is a Brotherhood. Semper Fi. Do or Die. We Fight like brothers and sisters and we love like it too.

WE are taking a leap of faith and we are also marking our territory before some one else runs with it.


----------



## Enigma8750

XFX AMD 6870 Black Edition @ 1050/1250/1.250v










Just Beautiful work. Db6 You are definitely looking for another promotion, Good Scout..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izdaari;11935349*
> I guess I've just been lucky. I ordered both my Hanns-G 24" monitors from Newegg and neither has any dead pixels or other anomalies. We'll see if my luck holds: I have a 19" ASUS coming for my 2nd computer (an elderly Linux box), so I can put both the others on my Scout where they belong.


well I will add my own two cents by saying that I too have installed 2 different Hanns-G in different places. One was the new LED 24 inch that I fell in love with. Great little monitors for a great price.


----------



## Jamyy10

I have just disassembled my scout. I have managed to get 2 quick snap shots before the damn camera ran out of battery



























I think i might try to sleeve the front panel wires if i can.

More pics to come when the battery is charged!


----------



## PapaSmurf

You can use fans with any kind of bearing in the top, but sleeve bearings tend to wear out faster when run positioned like that. Ball Bearing fans don't suffer from that problem as much. What happens to the sleeve bearing fans is that the majority of the lubricant ends up at the bottom of the bearing surface with the top surface running dry causing it to wear faster. You can take them out, re-lube them with some Fishing Reel Lube, and re-install them every 6 months or so to make them last longer or do what a lot of people do and get the Yate Loon Fans for about $3-$4 on sale and throw them away when they wear out and start making noise in a year or so. If you get sleeve bearing fans that are all the same size you can switch them between the back/front and the top every 4 to 6 months to help them last longer, but I would still recommend lubing them when you make the switch. Using the silicon rubber mounting nubs instead of metal screws makes it easier to R&R them, but you do have to be careful with these as they are fairly easy to tear if you aren't. They have the added advantage of cutting down vibrations and lessening fan noise in a lot of instances.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;11937604*
> I have just disassembled my scout. I have managed to get 2 quick snap shots before the damn camera ran out of battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i might try to sleeve the front panel wires if i can.
> 
> More pics to come when the battery is charged!


I love when a build is on... it is my favorite time . Yes.. do everything you want to do now. That way it is done when you put it back together.

Too bad you are in london. or I would bring my tool bag and help you. looks so fun


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11937608*
> You can user fans with any kind of bearing in the top, but sleeve bearings tend to wear out faster when run positioned like that. Ball Bearing fans don't suffer from that problem as much. What happens to the sleeve bearing fans is that the majority of the lubricant ends up at the bottom of the bearing surface with the top surface running dry causing it to wear faster. You can take them out, re-lube them with some Fishing Reel Lube, and re-install them every 6 months or so to make them last longer or do what a lot of people do and get the Yate Loon Fans for about $3-$4 on sale and throw them away when they wear out and start making noise in a year or so. If you get sleeve bearing fans that are all the same size you can switch them between the back/front and the top every 4 to 6 months to help them last longer, but I would still recommend lubing them when you make the switch. Using the silicon rubber mounting nubs instead of metal screws makes it easier to R&R them, but you do have to be careful with these as they are fairly easy to tear if you aren't. They have the added advantage of cutting down vibrations and lessening fan noise in a lot of instances.


LOL.. You sound like my mechanic.. you need to rotate those tires and lube those joints every 6 months...

Here is my Build.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11937788*
> LOL.. You sound like my mechanic.. you need to rotate those tires and lube those joints every 6 months...


I don't rotate tires any more personally. I used to with bias ply tires, but not radials. I find that they wear better by not rotating them. I used to get 150,000 miles out of a set of tires with no more than 1/32" difference in wear anywhere on the tire that way on tires that were marketed as 50,000 mile tires. Of course I kept them properly inflated which is much more important than rotating. At most I might rotate front to back, but never from right to left. I grew up in the auto business and have seen way too many problems switching a radial tire from side to side to ever do it again no matter how much better they are supposed to be now.

I don't really worry about the fans for the most part. If I have them out I'll lube them if they've been installed for several months, otherwise I'll only mess with them if I notice them starting to make some noise or vibrate.


----------



## Enigma8750

That's me ... Don't fix it till it's broke.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11937893*
> I don't rotate tires any more personally. I used to with bias ply tires, but not radials. I find that they wear better by not rotating them. I used to get 150,000 miles out of a set of tires with no more than 1/32" difference in wear anywhere on the tire that way on tires that were marketed as 50,000 mile tires. Of course I kept them properly inflated which is much more important than rotating. At most I might rotate front to back, but never from right to left. I grew up in the auto business and have seen way too many problems switching a radial tire from side to side to ever do it again no matter how much better they are supposed to be now.
> 
> I don't really worry about the fans for the most part. If I have them out I'll lube them if they've been installed for several months, otherwise I'll only mess with them if I notice them starting to make some noise or vibrate.


I can agree 100% On my old SRT-4 I had directional tires and pulled them off the rims to rotate them, what a bad idea. I had to pull them back off and put them back. The car floated all over the road and was barley drivable to the point it was almost dangerous.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11937717*
> I love when a build is on... it is my favorite time . Yes.. do everything you want to do now. That way it is done when you put it back together.
> 
> Too bad you are in london. or I would bring my tool bag and help you. looks so fun


Its a shame you cant help because you have experiance with this sort of thing and my tools are at my dads. So i dont think i can do anything until tomorrow









Can anyone reccomend me some cheap red LEDs i can use in my pc. I was going to get some of these red cold cathodes but Stricker36 said
Quote:


> go for LEDs instead of Cathodes..... the color is more consistent and you know exactly what your getting.


I am also going to start modding some of the old pc cases i have lying around the house and sell them. So Modding 101 here i come!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

The biggest problem with rotating radials from side to side is slipping belts which ruins the tire completely. That was more common in the early days of radial tires and is less problematic since the late 80's, it's till a problem.

Directional tires add a whole nuther set of problems to the mix. For the most part they shouldn't even be moved from front to back, let along side to side.

I used to deviate from the factory alignment specs to lessen tire wear on Ford Econoline vans and pickups with the twin I-Beam suspension and to compensate for geographic regions that had a lot of high crown roads to allow them to track better. It's amazing how much difference you can make with a caster change of only a degree or so on some vehicles. That was back in the 70's and on rear wheel drive vehicles though. I have no idea how much of an impact it would make on the front wheel drive drive vehicles we have now. There weren't that many FWD vehicles back then for me to have an opportunity to do any testing on and I haven't kept up with any of the research to know what others have turned up.


----------



## Striker36

if you dont mind buying international i would suggest these ones. i have the green and white versions in my build and i LOVE them.

THESE










that being said. i really cant help on the euro market...


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;11938159*
> Its a shame you cant help because you have experiance with this sort of thing and my tools are at my dads. So i dont think i can do anything until tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone reccomend me some cheap red LEDs i can use in my pc. I was going to get some of these red cold cathodes but Stricker36 said
> 
> I am also going to start modding some of the old pc cases i have lying around the house and sell them. So Modding 101 here i come!!


Only ones I've seen upon a quick search are by a company called _Nexos_ on _eBuyer_:- http://www.ebuyer.com/product/138694
But they only seem to have green in stock currently.

Otherwise via US off eBay:- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Computer-Case-LED-Light-36-Red-Blue-Green-63-LEDs-/200543762764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb156f94c#ht_3946wt_938

P.S. I got a Sharkoon 10CM x2 White Cold Cathode kit, and an Asaka 12" Green for a *penny* each on Aria's Deal4Today on the 21st








I did order 5 of each at that same price, but I guess other people snapped some up and they had to share between us.









EDIT:-

BTW, who wants to scream at the atrocious cable unmanagement that my old junk PSU left me with when I first got my Scout??
Got my temporary PSU a few days ago and took a pic once I took off the side panel (that took me and my missus to close), before taking that horrific thing out .

_P.S. Please don't demote me!!!!_


----------



## Striker36

oh wow Evo.... i feel sorry for you XD... whats the other side look like?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;11938381*
> Only ones I've seen upon a quick search are by a company called _Nexos_ on _eBuyer_:- http://www.ebuyer.com/product/138694
> But they only seem to have green in stock currently.
> 
> Otherwise via US off eBay:- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Computer-Case-LED-Light-36-Red-Blue-Green-63-LEDs-/200543762764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb156f94c#ht_3946wt_938
> 
> P.S. I got a Sharkoon 10CM x2 White Cold Cathode kit, and an Asaka 12" Green for a *penny* each on Aria's Deal4Today on the 21st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did order 5 of each at that same price, but I guess other people snapped some up and they had to share between us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:-
> 
> BTW, who wants to scream at the atrocious cable unmanagement that my old junk PSU left me with when I first got my Scout??
> Got my temporary PSU a few days ago and took a pic once I took off the side panel (that took me and my missus to close), before taking that horrific thing out .
> 
> _P.S. Please don't demote me!!!!_


Either add some broth or tomato sauce - lol! j/k!









You'll make it better I'm sure!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11938577*
> oh wow Evo.... i feel sorry for you XD... whats the other side look like?


Front wasn't great, but was better than the back, lol. (this was then with that PSU, it's tidier now)









I hated that cheapo PSU man, took ages trying to get some order outta the multitude of Molex Splitters I had to use (x2 PCI-E on my GTS 250, only one on the PSU) when I installed in my Scout.

Also, it only had two or three SATA's, so another adapter there.
My Fan mod on my Musashi GPU Cooler has 1 Female + 1 Male Molex on each (X2), 'cos I've yet to buy a 3-pin Y-Splitter lead to run them off a header or into a single Molex.









The back looks much better with this temp OCZ PSU, but not picture worthy (stupidly short 4-pin CPU lead on this ruined the front-view, used to route round the back and into the socket near the top 140mm fan..), I'll wait 'til I buy the things I need to tidy it and my HX Modular before I show anymore pics.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;11938690*
> Either add some broth or tomato sauce - lol! j/k!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll make it better I'm sure!


Yeah man, Ramen or Spaghetti Junction FTW!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Evo, looks like it's time to rig up a terminal block or make a custom adapter (or two) to combine several of the others. Without knowing where each of them goes it's difficult to offer any specific recommendation though.


----------



## Telnets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11935390*
> Anybody know if this will fit in the Scout?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019&cm_re=hard_drive_cage-_-17-996-019-_-Product


I hope so, i just bought one from performance PCs







if you want to wait a week, i will tell you for sure when i install mine and snap a pic for you


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;11938927*
> I hope so, i just bought one from performance PCs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to wait a week, i will tell you for sure when i install mine and snap a pic for you


yes.. it will work.. no problem


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11935390*
> Anybody know if this will fit in the Scout?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019&cm_re=hard_drive_cage-_-17-996-019-_-Product


It shouldn't be any problem. Those things are fairly universal and should fit in any case that has 3 or more 5.25" bays. The CM 4 in 3 (STB-3T4-E3-GP) fits in a Scout just fine and it is longer than the Xiggy.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

lol I still dont know how that side panel close xD



and the "good" side xD


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11939206*
> lol I still dont know how that side panel close xD
> 
> 
> 
> and the "good" side xD


I have the same PSU and i was lazy so i just hid everything under the hard drives lol. One of my planned updates is to take out the HDD bay though so They'll have to find some new hiding spots lol.


----------



## Striker36

i should really get back to the reactor project....i need to do some SERIOUS cable management... and sleeving... and wiring for lights... and making a new window... and paint....


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11938863*
> Evo, looks like it's time to rig up a terminal block or make a custom adapter (or two) to combine several of the others. Without knowing where each of them goes it's difficult to offer any specific recommendation though.


Yeah I saw a terminal block earlier and thought about using one, it doesn't look like that anymore btw due to recently replaced PSU.
It's still not great though, due to the GPU fan mod Molex's, the fans (side panel and front 5.25" bay are through Mobo headers), and the lowly 3 SATA's that this PSU has.

Once I get some money, I'll get my HX and that'll leave much less leadage, I'll be running all fans through a 6-way Scythe Bay Controller, I'll rewire the GPU fans properly (or have my 460 by then so won't need), and strip out all the wiring of the case bits and bobs and completely re-run them all.
I never did a permanent tidy of it 'cos I knew I was gonna get the HX, but due to finances it's been a long-arse "temporarily".









Probably won't be 'til March that I can afford to do anything though, gotta do something nice for the missus for Valentine's so saving every penny for that at the mo. ;p

Thanks for the Molex idea though, I could utilize that in other ways with fans and lighting when I sort this baby out, route a couple into the same block for tidiness. Or use it in the future on my brother's rig. +rep


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11939206*
> lol I still dont know how that side panel close xD
> 
> 
> 
> and the "good" side xD


Awesome, glad I aint the only deceptive one here! Hahaha!
























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11939258*
> i should really get back to the reactor project....i need to do some SERIOUS cable management... and sleeving... and wiring for lights... and making a new window... and paint....


Only if you honestly feel for it now man, it'll never turn out as great if your heart aint truly into it, and if you feel compelled to do it for any other reasons than your own wanting to.
We've probably all subbed it though, and look forward to it when you do get the chance to kick it off again.









_P.S. Sorry for the double-post, heading out for a bit_.


----------



## Jamyy10

Hey guys, any idea where i could mount one of these on the outside of my case?



















EDIT: Oh and how the the front I/O Plate fitted? is it glued on becuase i cant get it off.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11939206*
> lol I still dont know how that side panel close xD
> 
> 
> 
> and the "good" side xD


we have all said that before..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;11939448*
> Only if you honestly feel for it now man, it'll never turn out as great if your heart aint truly into it, and if you feel compelled to do it for any other reasons than your own wanting to.
> We've probably all subbed it though, and look forward to it when you do get the chance to kick it off again.


yea.... im still sorting out allot of stuff... and looking for a new car since mine is effectively dead right now....







but yea... when i get some spending money i think ill order some stuff just to have for when i feel like dabbling every now and then.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;11939538*
> Hey guys, any idea where i could mount one of these on the outside of my case?


what is it? i can see that its an LCD of some sort but what is it for?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;11939538*
> Hey guys, any idea where i could mount one of these on the outside of my case?


Would it fit on one of the 5.25" drive bay covers?


----------



## Jamyy10

Its an LCD readout for the crosshair motherboard series and it runs through all the tests before bios. Its very handy if anything goes wrong becuase i can see what test failed.

It wont fit on the front I/O plate.

I suppose i shouldnt really do anything with it just yet becuase my motherboard has just been RMAed.

PS, i have just bought 100 black cable ties from ebay for £2


----------



## Striker36

could you mod one of the mesh cover's from the 5.25 bays to hold it?


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11939786*
> could you mod one of the mesh cover's from the 5.25 bays to hold it?


Yeah i probably could. But i'm going to wait until i get my motherboard back to see what the state of play is.

Thanks anyways!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;11939538*
> Hey guys, any idea where i could mount one of these on the outside of my case?


Cut a rectangle in one of your blanks in the front and then use rivets or double sided tape to secure it. No metal to metal shorts or your Easy bake oven.

Next if you are brave enough. Cut a nice careful rectangle in the top plastic shell of the case at straight to the eyes.. Find your center. make your mark on the plastic an x from the middle out and then draw a rectangle and then cut the rectangle with the dremel really slow and carefully and then clean the edges and then use double sided 3m tape of the gods to mold it to place


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fannblade;11940044*
> winner #2
> enigma (#10)
> corsair 600t


congrads!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker36

hehehehe i cant wait to see what he does with it


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hehehehe i cant wait to see what he does with it


Wait, was he posting that he didn't like the looks of the case? lol


----------



## Striker36

nah... im just curious what hes going to do with it (overall and if he mods it)


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11938278*
> if you dont mind buying international i would suggest these ones. i have the green and white versions in my build and i LOVE them.
> 
> THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that being said. i really cant help on the euro market...


No 5V blue version? Im trying to find some so I can use it on the LED switch.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Congrats on the win boss.

You more than deserve it.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


*Winner #2
Enigma (#10)
Corsair 600T*


Congrats 'E'!!!!!!!


----------



## LokSupguller

Nice! 
I thought that the case would go to someone who didn't have a good case.

But it's enigma, I hope he does something spectacular with the case










congrats.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly*


Nice! 
I thought that the case would go to someone who didn't have a good case.

But it's enigma, I hope he does something spectacular with the case









congrats.


It was more about who deserved one, not who needed one. A lot of it had to do with the participation in the forums.


----------



## BriSleep

Hi everybody!!
I just stopped by to say hey, sorry I haven't been around but I've been really swamped. Remember I said the office was freezing? Well, last guy down there seems to have sabotaged us, cut 3 lines open and cut open his own sealing work. The one on the office did drop off, I put it up & now the air out of there is 110f!!







Next line is a complete replacement, to the Master Bedroom.
Then, Mindy got a Virus, I had to re-install everything, in the process messed up a pin on her IDE Optical drive, I can probably fix it but I got mad at it and just ordered a sata drive. I'll be selling the IDE, or donating it.








Next, my system is messed up,







no ones fault, just too many drives (3) in too short a time. So I'll be taking both computers totally apart for a clean up and re-furbish. I should be back here within a week barring another disaster.








TTYL,
Bri........


----------



## linkin93

Got rid of the OCN sticker for better ones


----------



## Simford

noticed my cpu temps were higher since my last build fixup.. turns out my top panel fan wasnt even running







was wondering why i couldnt feel air much air coming up from there..


----------



## ydna666

Congrats on the win Enigma, you deserve it m8


----------



## GTR Mclaren

what case was the price ???? I want pics D:

xD


----------



## UbNub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*











Got rid of the OCN sticker for better ones










Lol. I was actually considering the half life decal on mine. Beat me to it lol.


----------



## nickt1862

SSII in early 2011???? - I'm sincerely doubting it as I would imagine it would've been unveiled at the CES 2011. Anyone with me on this?

There's a case that'll be added to the storm lineup but it's not named a scout II and it's has a front door. Sorry I forgot what they're calling this case.

http://www.techpowerup.com/live/imag...master_004.jpg










I already posted this case in the CES 2011 thread.


----------



## FannBlade

Hmm Storm Scout II for next givaway


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11943677*
> Hmm Storm Scout II for next givaway


The question is: Is there a Storm Scout II?


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;11939538*
> Hey guys, any idea where i could mount one of these on the outside of my case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh and how the the front I/O Plate fitted? is it glued on becuase i cant get it off.


Yes I think they used super glue, the outer metal plate is glued to the plastic I/O panel that is held on with screws from the inside, you might try using a heat gun to heat up the glue and losen it, but peel slowly.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11940073*
> congrads!!!!!!!!!!












Thanks .. . I can't believe I won that Case.. Now I have to take back all I said about the case.. I am modding it.. I think I










































:wheee:like it.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11943973*
> Thanks .. . I can't believe I won that Case.. Now I like it.


You deserve it boss. Now do OCN proud and make it one of the best 600T's built and take lots of pics!


----------



## Enigma8750

I am already thinking of Ideas now.. It is gonna look Great.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11944235*
> I am already thinking of Ideas now.. It is gonna look Great.


A more deserving person I can not think of. Congrats General. I want one even more now!


----------



## Phyxers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;11939538*
> Hey guys, any idea where i could mount one of these on the outside of my case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh and how the the front I/O Plate fitted? is it glued on becuase i cant get it off.


Check out this epic worklog. I was considering doing the same thing with some OLED LCD panels, but I'm a total noob at modding and didn't want to ruin the case....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11944235*
> I am already thinking of Ideas now.. It is gonna look Great.


Can't wait to see what you cook up Gen! My buddy's little brother has this case and it wasn't too shabby...I'm sure you'll come up with something awesome


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11944235*
> I am already thinking of Ideas now.. It is gonna look Great.


Window mod first, of course


----------



## DireLeon2010

I like the 4-in-3....except for the chrome in the center










Trying to stick to red lights and basic Johnny Cash black. Ooooo







cool idea for a case mod! The Psychobilly Cadillac Case....with only one tail fin










And matching desk



























http://www.suede-and-chrome.com/2008/02/dream-office.html


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;11943568*
> SSII in early 2011???? - I'm sincerely doubting it as I would imagine it would've been unveiled at the CES 2011. Anyone with me on this?
> 
> There's a case that'll be added to the storm lineup but it's not named a scout II and it's has a front door. Sorry I forgot what they're calling this case.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/live/imag...master_004.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted this case in the CES 2011 thread.


Judging from the interior, that's definitely a HAF912. But the exterior looks much nicer, perhaps an addition to the Storm line =)

Kine of like how the Sniper is essentially the HAF922 just black interior and different exterior.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11945562*
> I like the 4-in-3....except for the chrome in the center


Speaking of this...

Anyone know if that center piece can be removed, and if so, what does it look like behind that piece? Is it solid black plastic, or is it open?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;11946180*
> Speaking of this...
> 
> Anyone know if that center piece can be removed, and if so, what does it look like behind that piece? Is it solid black plastic, or is it open?


Never mind the question on what it looks like behind the chrome piece! I found my answer directly on CM's website! lol










Though I am still curious as to whether that piece can be removed?

I can't tell if those a re screws holding it on or not... figure someone here who might have the 4 in 3, could answer as to what they are?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;11943568*
> SSII in early 2011???? - I'm sincerely doubting it as I would imagine it would've been unveiled at the CES 2011. Anyone with me on this?
> 
> There's a case that'll be added to the storm lineup but it's not named a scout II and it's has a front door. Sorry I forgot what they're calling this case.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/live/imag...master_004.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted this case in the CES 2011 thread.


That's the Storm Enforcer. It's near the end of the video and yes it has a door, but at least it opens from left to right instead of the other way like most do.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rlf7CEzlCQI[/ame]


----------



## DireLeon2010

Yeah. I imagine you could mount that without the face plate behind the Scout grill if you wanted.


----------



## DireLeon2010

I also notice that there isn't any mesh behind the fan. Nice! The drive cage for the Destroyer has mesh for some reason. Gonna have to break out the Dikes

On the Enforcers door. Hate the door. Death to the door.

Another idea for a Storm Series case name....are you listening CM? I'm givin it away. Come-on! You guys had to have thought of this....Storm Trooper!

Sorry for the double-post. I wanted to be the one who made the page count hit 1701


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11946322*
> I also notice that there isn't any mesh behind the fan. Nice!
> 
> Sorry. I wanted to be the one who made the page count hit 1701


You still can!

I only hit 1700, so you can hit 1701! LOL

Honestly, I didn't even realize my post was going to start page 1700, haha.

Anyway, I know the entire black face plate can be removed. I'm just curious about how easily the center chrome strip can be removed from the faceplate.

I don't want to mount it behind the existing Scout Grill... I want to remove the center chrome piece and mount it with the black faceplate, as I have an idea for it... I've been wanting to create some sort of "Cylon Eye" type effect for the front of my Scout and that 4 in 3 might work out as a suitable housing for the Eye, presuming I can find one that I can mount in there.

Sort of like this system has.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNRZgVxr6fc

This guys got tons of stuff mounted, but I'm just interested in the "Eye" that he's got.

He told me where he got it, and I found the seller on Ebay awhile back but wasn't ready to buy it at the time, and it would have required some tricky wiring work to connect it to a PC power supply...

But now that seller is gone and I'm still interested in trying it for mine.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;11946438*
> You still can!
> 
> I only hit 1700, so you can hit 1701! LOL
> 
> Honestly, I didn't even realize my post was going to start page 1700, haha.
> 
> Anyway, I know the entire black face plate can be removed. I'm just curious about how easily the center chrome strip can be removed from the faceplate.
> 
> I don't want to mount it behind the existing Scout Grill... I want to remove the center chrome piece and mount it with the black faceplate, as I have an idea for it... I've been wanting to create some sort of "Cylon Eye" type effect for the front of my Scout and that 4 in 3 might work out as a suitable housing for the Eye, presuming I can find one that I can mount in there.
> 
> Sort of like this system has.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNRZgVxr6fc
> 
> This guys got tons of stuff mounted, but I'm just interested in the "Eye" that he's got.
> 
> He told me where he got it, and I found the seller on Ebay awhile back but wasn't ready to buy it at the time, and it would have required some tricky wiring work to connect it to a PC power supply...
> 
> But now that seller is gone and I'm still interested in trying it for mine.


OMG! Glen Larson would be proud! Or try to sue you....









The eye would be sufficient. The rest is definitely over the top. Cool tho. If that's what floats his proverbial boat.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11944235*
> I am already thinking of Ideas now.. It is gonna look Great.


You should use it to mount one of those mini itx boards in it.








congratulation on the win.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11946713*
> You should use it to mount one of those mini itx boards in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulation on the win.


But....the poor thing would be so lost


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11946770*
> But....the poor thing would be so lost


The poor thing would fall thru the cpu hole on the motherboard tray.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11946796*
> The poor thing would fall thru the cpu hole on the motherboard tray.


....at most you'd need....what? Two stand-offs?


----------



## DireLeon2010

I don't know what it is with me. I'm like the guy desperately trying to keep his beloved jalopy alive....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138174

*1701!!!*

Okay. I'll go away now.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;11945586*
> Kine of like how the Sniper is essentially the HAF922 just black interior and different exterior.


Close but the HAF922 was built off the Sniper


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11943973*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks .. . I can't believe I won that Case.. Now I have to take back all I said about the case.. I am modding it.. I think I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wheee:like it.


First, Congrats boss. Well, 600T; 'Here he Comes'!!!!! Very








You well deserve it sir!!!!!
As well as 'Congrats' on the 1700's.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Congrats on the case win enigma









My scout is out of action until my room is redone, ive literally got no-where to sit and use it atm lol.

Will take about 2 weeks due to the heating being broken in the house atm, Ill post pics of the new setup once it's complete though.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;11946180*
> Speaking of this...
> 
> Anyone know if that center piece can be removed, and if so, what does it look like behind that piece? Is it solid black plastic, or is it open?


Heres what I did with mine.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Thats really nice Fannblade.

Did you remove that center piece to paint it? or did you just mask off the surrounding area?

Im thinking of getting one of those myself now and painting that center bit metallic red and doing the magma logo that ive been thinking about to give my case a bit of a custom look









Hmm thinking about it if I move the HDDs to that thing and making a HDD cage cover where I could hide all the wires behind hmmm I doubt I could make one though lol My crafting skills are awful.


----------



## Enigma8750

Welcome to the Cooler Master Enforcer Start page.










[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rlf7CEzlCQI[/ame]


----------



## Enigma8750

save page


----------



## Enigma8750

need this page too


----------



## Enigma8750

one more time


----------



## Enigma8750

as if I need more


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;11950954*
> Thats really nice Fannblade.
> 
> Did you remove that center piece to paint it? or did you just mask off the surrounding area?
> 
> Im thinking of getting one of those myself now and painting that center bit metallic red and doing the magma logo that ive been thinking about to give my case a bit of a custom look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm thinking about it if I move the HDDs to that thing and making a HDD cage cover where I could hide all the wires behind hmmm I doubt I could make one though lol My crafting skills are awful.


Thanks
The metal piece is smooth so I just masked and paint it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11951186*
> Welcome to the Cooler Master Enforcer Start page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rlf7CEzlCQI


In this humble posters opinion, the Enforcer FUGG-LY!!! I'll be picking up a 600t with my taxes.


----------



## Enigma8750

Gotta keep up with our new brothers


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


In this humble posters opinion, the Enforcer FUGG-LY!!! I'll be picking up a 600t with my taxes.


The problems I have with it, #1 it has no carrying handle like the other two storm series cases and #2 it has that front door.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Gotta keep up with our new brothers


I understand completely. If you would do me a favor when yo get your 600, would you measure from the expansion card slot with the cover in place to the inside of the door side of the chassis? I want to know if there's going to be room for a Lian-Li PCI-01 mod. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Enigma8750

sure will because I might be adding that mod in myself.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


sure will because I might be adding that mod in myself.


While you are taking measurements could you see how thick of a rad you can put up top. Corsair told me at least 3 inches, I just don't see that being right.


----------



## virus86

What is the specification of the LED switch? Its sooo hard to find a 5V blue led array. I was thinking of rewiring it so 12V will pass though it. Im concerned that the switch might overheat or blow up.


----------



## Enigma8750

sure.. I will get all the info you guys want. I already intend on Modding it..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11953955*
> What is the specification of the LED switch? Its sooo hard to find a 5V blue led array. I was thinking of rewiring it so 12V will pass though it. Im concerned that the switch might overheat or blow up.


i think it would be safer to replace it with a beefier switch... i cant really be of much help on this though as that switch isint even hooked up in my rig =/


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11953955*
> What is the specification of the LED switch? Its sooo hard to find a 5V blue led array. I was thinking of rewiring it so 12V will pass though it. Im concerned that the switch might overheat or blow up.


virus.. dont do that .. it's not the voltage. it's the amperage that is the problem. If you need a switch go to a Radio Shack and get you a microswitch that is rated for 12 volts 10 amps..


----------



## virus86

I found an old post that might do the trick. The problem is that I do not have any fan connected to the switch. I may have to add a resistor equivalent to the LEDs on the stock 120mm and 140mm fans to the circuit.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147094

I know this is a Cooler Master Club. Competition is a good thing tho. I think this brand could be a contender if they put out more stuff like this. I wouldn't mind seeing some of these features in a Storm case! Yeah, I know it's a FULL tower, but still....

The shark gill slits along the top are kind of cool too. Should have worked that into the name somehow


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11956778*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147094
> 
> I know this is a Cooler Master Club. Competition is a good thing tho. I think this brand could be a contender if they put out more stuff like this. I wouldn't mind seeing some of these features in a Storm case! Yeah, I know it's a FULL tower, but still....
> 
> The shark gill slits along the top are kind of cool too. Should have worked that into the name somehow


There's alot of ''borrowed'' designs in that case. It looks to be a very well thought out design and for someone looking to get into a full size case the money aint bad either. Good find!


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11956778*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147094
> 
> I know this is a Cooler Master Club. Competition is a good thing tho. I think this brand could be a contender if they put out more stuff like this. I wouldn't mind seeing some of these features in a Storm case! Yeah, I know it's a FULL tower, but still....
> 
> The shark gill slits along the top are kind of cool too. Should have worked that into the name somehow


I really like all the rubber grommets for cable management, and the slide out PSU filter. These could all be added to the Scout II................


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> I really like all the rubber grommets for cable management, and the slide out PSU filter. These could all be added to the Scout II................


Yeah. It's hard to see in the pics but there are a ton of cable holes. There is also fan control knobs for up to six fans.









My Kingdom (of dirt) for four of these!!!


----------



## Mongol

Congratulations on the case win General...glad to see one of us pulled out a win in that contest.









Checking in...alls quiet on the western front. Picked up some channel molding for Scoutenstein, but aside from that, I'm getting pwned by build #2...lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks ********* for the good Wishes.. I really am looking forward to this new build.. I already have a few ideas for a unique side shade and window.. Like some type of special case that carries nuclear substances.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


There's alot of ''borrowed'' designs in that case. It looks to be a very well thought out design and for someone looking to get into a full size case the money aint bad either. Good find!


That case looks like the a kid from a mixed race family. Father Antec and the Mom from the family of thermal take. Married a Mix from a Coolermaster Scout and a Corsiar Momma and the baby was The Rosewill. His name is Thor and he is one ugly MUTT>


----------



## linkin93

That case is really ugly, but it can't be as bad as these:


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11962612*
> That case looks like the a kid from a mixed race family. Father Antec and the Mom from the family of thermal take. Married a Mix from a Coolermaster Scout and a Corsiar Momma and the baby was The Rosewill. His name is Thor and he is one ugly MUTT>


LOL! Wassamatterwithamutt?









I think it's just manly ugly. Like a proper pick-em-up truck or muscle car.

Problem is....if I had a Thor....I'd feel obligated to put one of these in








Thor's gotta have a hammer. (Ha! If I had a hammer....







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by enigma8750 View Post
> 
> gov jan brewer: This is cristina green. Her grand daddy is a famous baseball coach manager. She was just elected to her student council at school. She is 9 years old. She wanted to be a politician one day. She wanted to meet the congresswoman to ask her questions about becoming a congressperson one day. She was born on sept.11th same day as the wtc bombing.
> 
> _she died in an assassination attempt of a right wing crazy._
> _So you know this for sure?
> _
> Rip christina.. May the memory of your death bring back some sanity to those who would use the words sites. And shoot and using our 2nd amendment rights if the election didn't go the way you wanted.


I looked at some of his stuff on youtube. The guy was suffering from some form of Schizophenia. His myspace stuff makes NO sense. I'm not an anti-gun person....no flames please....but how the frack did this guy get a sidearm! I'm on meds. The last thing I'd ever do is hurt anybody else. I don't own a gun for MY OWN safety. This guy was posting wild schizo-paranoid @#$% on myspace an youtube and what? Nobody thought to report him? This could have been prevented. That girl could have been a future senator or even President.

And oh, there's right wing crazies AND left wing crazies....I don't think there's moderate crazies.


----------



## virus86

Okay. I took some measurements of the stock fan LEDs with my multimeter. I couldnt take a resistance rating since LEDs are diodes. So, I took current measurements. Both the 120mm and 140mm LEDs take 49mA each and I got a reading of 95mA together. So the switch is roughly rated for 0.5W (~5V*0.1A).

Using this relay, the coil is rated at 90mA at 5V so the switch can handle it.

Im thinking of getting [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FNZXT-Sleeved-Light-Meter-CB-LED20-BU%2Fdp%2FB0046Y5Z5G%2Fref%3Dwl_it_dp_o%3Fie%3DUTF8%26coliid%3DI1FE07F2OHUQ0U%26colid%3D27WOVHOIWKDYP]http://www.amazon.com/NZXT-Sleeved-Light-Meter-CB-LED20-BU/dp/B0046Y5Z5G/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1FE07F2OHUQ0U&colid=27WOVHOIWKDYP"]this.[/ame[/URL]] I measured the perimeter of the case to be ~1.2m. There is also a 1m version, but more light the better!

Lets see if I can make a clean diagram of what I want to do.


----------



## virus86

Okay I got it! Here is what you will need:

Radio Shack Relay
A free PSU Molex connector
A Molex extension cable (Male/Female with all 4 cables)
A cut Fan LED power cable from stock fan (2-pin Red/Black)
A Male Molex connector (With at least the 12V/Ground Yellow/Black connectors)
Extra 22AWG cable










I do not know the exact pin layout of the relay. Ill change the diagram if needed. Ill start building when I get some feedback on my diagram. I hope I dont have to solder...


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm willing to chip in to the "Firing Squad Bullets", "Lethal Drug", or Electric Bill Fund to take care of things.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11963929*
> LOL! Wassamatterwithamutt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's just manly ugly. Like a proper pick-em-up truck or muscle car.
> 
> Problem is....if I had a Thor....I'd feel obligated to put one of these in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor's gotta have a hammer. (Ha! If I had a hammer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I looked at some of his stuff on youtube. The guy was suffering from some form of Schizophenia. His myspace stuff makes NO sense. I'm not an anti-gun person....no flames please....but how the frack did this guy get a sidearm! I'm on meds. The last thing I'd ever do is hurt anybody else. I don't own a gun for MY OWN safety. This guy was posting wild schizo-paranoid @#$% on myspace an youtube and what? Nobody thought to report him? This could have been prevented. That girl could have been a future senator or even President.
> 
> And oh, there's right wing crazies AND left wing crazies....I don't think there's moderate crazies.


Your right, He was a loon.. but some people have been begging for an Assasination since the beginning of the election and I do not let them off. The rantings of a lying politician can feed some Loon like this guy. The truth is ... He would have eventually killed someone, no doubt, but what triggered a guy like that to go to a political function at a Mall parking lot. He could have gone in the Mall and got a higher kill ratio. So what was his motivation on that day. What triggered his button. Time will tell. The investigation is on going.

Love all my Troop.
Semper Fi, Do or Die.
Enigma8750


----------



## Enigma8750

Now lets get back to the CMSSC Business... That is all.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;11949117*
> First, Congrats boss. Well, 600T; 'Here he Comes'!!!!! Very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You well deserve it sir!!!!!
> As well as 'Congrats' on the 1700's.


This Thread has a life of it's own.. It is all of us that make it what it is. We are all different but we all all One. CMSSC.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11965620*
> This Thread has a life of it's own.. It is all of us that make it what it is. We are all different but we all all One. CMSSC.


Put that on a Storm case!

That's the ticket!


----------



## hakujin

Thanks for the suggestions folks! One more question though. I don't have access to a ban or jigsaw to get the job done and would be willing to pay someone for a side window, maybe w/ just one bottom intake, but not top as blocked off anyway. who sells those... post link would be appreciated; this thread is HUGE!


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11965560*
> I really doubt it's a good idea to discuss that here...


couldn't agree more


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakujin;11965813*
> Thanks for the suggestions folks! One more question though. I don't have access to a ban or jigsaw to get the job done and would be willing to pay someone for a side window, maybe w/ just one bottom intake, but not top as blocked off anyway. who sells those... post link would be appreciated; this thread is HUGE!


...give Rockr69 or of Striker36 a PM with your question of concern; and i'm sure they will get you the
information / part location of "acquiring" for WHAT you are asking about's ! ! !

oh, YEAH, also =







*WELCOME*







to this thread
& of becoming a CMSSC member . .







. .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

_*CONGRAT's*_ 2 Ya Gen E. on your acquired winning's ! ! ! . . . .

as well as for the milestone of _*1700*_ pages, with having over *17,000* posting's for
upon this thread of your's .....









>>>>> and let's keep it going, Scout's.....







. . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Whats this about a storm scout II?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;11966324*
> Whats this about a storm scout II?


I've been trying to get an answer to that one too.

Maybe you'll have better luck than I, as it seems to have fallen on deaf ears with my inquiry to this.


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11964821*
> Okay I got it! Here is what you will need:
> 
> Radio Shack Relay
> A free PSU Molex connector
> A Molex extension cable (Male/Female with all 4 cables)
> A cut Fan LED power cable from stock fan (2-pin Red/Black)
> A Male Molex connector (With at least the 12V/Ground Yellow/Black connectors)
> Extra 22AWG cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know the exact pin layout of the relay. Ill change the diagram if needed. Ill start building when I get some feedback on my diagram. I hope I dont have to solder...


Any electrical people out there?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;11966324*
> Whats this about a storm scout II?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;11966393*
> I've been trying to get an answer to that one too.
> 
> Maybe you'll have better luck than I, as it seems to have fallen on deaf ears with my inquiry to this.


No it hasn't. As has been stated numerous times CoolerMaster has NOT made an official statement about it yet. Someone at CM made a post on FaceBook that we can expect it in the first half of this year and that is all that anyone knows at this point. We have absolutely no details about what it will be like or anything else at this time, and anyone who would know is bound by a confidentiality agreement so they couldn't divulge anything about it. You'll just have to be patient like everyone else and await the official announcement with details from CoolerMaster.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11966462*
> No it hasn't. As has been stated numerous times CoolerMaster has NOT made an official statement about it yet. Someone at CM made a post on FaceBook that we can expect it in the first half of this year and that is all that anyone knows at this point. We have absolutely no details about what it will be like or anything else at this time, and anyone who would know is bound by a confidentiality agreement so they couldn't divulge anything about it. You'll just have to be patient like everyone else and await the official announcement with details from CoolerMaster.


Thanks

But then the title of this thread is somewhat wrong if it's "maybe" the first half of this year verses "early 2011".









CM announces a new Storm case at the CES 2011 and when I ask them today when it's going to be available for sale they pretty much tell me to pound sand. Not a nice way to treat customers and they do fall somewhat short in customer service IMO.


----------



## UbNub

Okay so i got my Dremel this weekend and I've been dying to use it. I'm thinking this weekend i would like to have a go at a simple mod and was thinking making my own side window might be the place to start? I have a question for this though. I read the window dimensioning on the front page but didn't see anything about thickness. What would be the appropriate thickness to use?


----------



## kev_b

I had fun modding my Scout but now I have it put away for another time and went back to my Lian Li, here's a better picture of my 5.25 bay fan mod, it did good to blowing outside cooler air directly into the intake fan on my Frio.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;11966542*
> Thanks
> 
> But then the title of this thread is somewhat wrong if it's "maybe" the first half of this year verses "early 2011".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM announces a new Storm case at the CES 2011 and when I ask them today when it's going to be available for sale they pretty much tell me to pound sand. Not a nice way to treat customers and they do fall somewhat short in customer service IMO.


The put that in the thread title so no one would start a new thread specifically for it or think that it wasn't included in this one when it does come out. With as little information as has been made available the title is as good as anything and not that misleading. Don't get your panties in a bunch about it. It's not like it's life and death or anything.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11966832*
> The put that in the thread title so no one would start a new thread specifically for it or think that it wasn't included in this one when it does come out. With as little information as has been made available the title is as good as anything and not that misleading. Don't get your panties in a bunch about it. It's not like it's life and death or anything.


As a Man I don't wear panties (I better not be), so impossible for me to get them in a bunch - lol!









When I saw "early 2011" and I'm in the market for 2 cases, you can figure out the rest.

CM attitude towards me about a case they themselves announced and give me the brush off so no wonder there's confusion and such for this "fictional"
at this time case. I even referred a poster to this forum this evening from the CM forum who had questioned something about a case they've sold and still do now and hasn't even been given a response for 2 plus weeks by any CM customer service after numerous attempts.

Thanks again.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakujin;11925862*
> Hello folks, new here, and absolutely love this case! Just bought it and put together a new rig.
> 
> Question on the side panel, Mine has two large (!20mm?) vents and wanted to know if i can purchase another side panel somewhere that does not have this opening. It attracts a lot of dust and I have no need for the extra cooling, especially not on the upper vent anyway as it wouldn't fit; blocked by CM hyper 212+ hsf.
> 
> Other than that, case is brilliant! Huge improvement from my 8 year (AGING would be an understatement) old Thermaltake Tsunami Dream case!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11925920*
> Looks good but I would do one thing since you have a radiator on the bottom, get taller case feet so that it gets a better air flow, cool paint job you did as well!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burnman;11926375*
> Been lurking awhile, first time poster.
> 
> So i've had this case for about 2 weeks (pics coming later) and love it. However, I want to replace the stock fans with some better quality fans (maybe some red sickleflow ones).
> 
> However, what should/can I do with the LED light button? If I replace the fans, that button won't do anything anymore. If I decided to go with some cold cathode lighting would it be pretty easy to run it to that switch?
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;11930252*
> Glad you got it all working well man, can't believe it was just the BIOS.
> 
> There's a new H60 out soon btw, it uses a CoolIT block and tubing, with a smaller rad, like the H50. Most are calling it a revised H50:- http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/908909-corsair-h60-specs-officially-published.html
> 
> If I wasn't such a Scythe Fan (Not literally a "fan"...KAZE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I'd probably go with the H50/60/70 and mount it in the front bay also.
> But my cooler's pretty rarely seen, and I reckon if I throw a high power 1900RPM Slipstream or an Ultra Kaze 3k (and turn it down a bit), with maybe two pulls like it allows, it'd be awesome.
> I might also rotate it so it has two pushes, and a single pull, even if it looks weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like _BdBanshee_ said, it's pretty easy to do, or get someone to do for you. I'm gonna once money stops being a huge issue for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you're not really interested in the side intake aspect, it'll make it even easier (though it does aide the CPU and GPU intake alot by at least using a bottom fan, I found).
> 
> And yeah, my temps all-round dropped 10c when moving to this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's looking real nice man, had that thread subbed for a while now.


I been watchin it too big fat willy.. love your work.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11965567*
> I'm willing to chip in to the "Firing Squad Bullets", "Lethal Drug", or Electric Bill Fund to take care of things.


put me in on that fund too..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;11966393*
> I've been trying to get an answer to that one too.
> 
> Maybe you'll have better luck than I, as it seems to have fallen on deaf ears with my inquiry to this.


I think the June or July show in Taiwan will be the unveiling of the new CM Line. They have too.. USB 3 and Sata 3 will be a standard this year.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by PapaSmurf View Post
> I'm willing to chip in to the "Firing Squad Bullets", "Lethal Drug", or Electric Bill Fund to take care of things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11967652*
> put me in on that fund too..


Yea verily! Tis a goodly cause!

Might I suggest an alternate fate?









Quote:


>


I want one.







Arizona sun is hard on window decals.


----------



## Magnaat

Hopefully a remake of the Scout


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

I had changed the motherboard, how can i update that info on the member list?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Log in. User CP. Edit System. Choose avatar. Enter info. It's all there. Welcome to the club.









I'd be happy for a slight redesign of the front. And more control of the fans....


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;11968244*
> I had changed the motherboard, how can i update that info on the member list?


if it is for the CMSSC just put in a request here and tell me the info and I will put it on the roster.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

image of the interior of the new storm










maybe the interior of the SCII too???


----------



## kev_b

What do you think of my HDD cover? I cut another one out with the slots on the cover going vertical but I didn't really care for it as much.


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11973204*
> What do you think of my HDD cover? I cut another one out with the slots on the cover going vertical but I didn't really care for it as much.


THe vertical slots just don't flow with the rest of the case to me. The one with the horizontal slots look great though!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

looks great


----------



## ROM3000

I really like the horizontal one. It looks great.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11971655*
> image of the interior of the new storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the interior of the SCII too???


If you want to know about the inside of the new Enforcer case look no farther than the HAF 912 Adv


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11973204*
> What do you think of my HDD cover? I cut another one out with the slots on the cover going vertical but I didn't really care for it as much.


You have taken that to the next level with the 1st one


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11973204*
> What do you think of my HDD cover? I cut another one out with the slots on the cover going vertical but I didn't really care for it as much.


Wicked man!







Like it alot.


----------



## virus86

*Relay Switch Circuit for High Power Devices (>0.5W)*
The front panel LED switch is rated at 0.5W and supplies 5V. I measured this with both stock 120mm and 140mm red LED fans installed. I wanted to use the switch to control a 5V/12V device greater than 0.5W. A relay is used since it requires low power to flip a high powered switch. The coil requires 5V and ~0.5W, while the switch can handle 1A and 125VAC.

*Items Needed:*
-Relay
-Diode
-Molex Y-Splitter Female to 2 Male (Longer the better so you have more slack to work with.)
-Breadboard or Prototype Board (If you wish to solder)

_Optional:_
-Breadboard Wires (If you wish to space out the wire connections like I did)
-Wire Nuts (You only need one to join the Ground cables)
-Electrical Tape (To hold the components on the breadboard in place)

*Wire Diagram to Run a 12V Device:*









*Wire Diagram to Run a 5V Device:*









_Tips:_
- Remove any unnecessary pins/connectors from the molex plugs.
- The diode is used to prevent any high-voltage surge. (Here)
- Test the relay with the high powered device before fully installing. Check to see if the relay overheats.

*My 12V Circuit:*
The only things I had to buy was the relay and diode. I had to break apart a breadboard I already have. It already had double sided tape on the back, but I wont mount it on my case with it. It was hard to get 18AWG cable in to the BB, so I had to bend back some of the smaller wires. Its ugly, but it works. Apart from the provided pictures, I added more electrical tape around the wires to keep it secure.


















I first had the 12V circuit setup, but the http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046Y5Z5G/]LED Lights[/URL] I got were 5V, so I had to rewire my circuit.

*My 5V Circuit:*









*Results Video:*
[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQbszBe5_z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQbszBe5_z0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQbszBe5_z0[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11974772*
> If you want to know about the inside of the new Enforcer case look no farther than the HAF 912 Adv


Marketing at it's best, snap on a new front cover and call it something else.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11975139*
> Marketing at it's best, snap on a new front cover and call it something else.


I'm sad about the new Storm Enforcer. I despise cases with a front door. Looks like I'm staying with the CM Storm then!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;11975197*
> I'm sad about the new Storm Enforcer. I despise cases with a front door. Looks like I'm staying with the CM Storm then!


You know I used to feel the same way but anymore I can't tell you the last time I need to to access the front of my PC besides the USB's


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11975139*
> Marketing at it's best, snap on a new front cover and call it something else.


I honestly already had noticed that right away that it was the HAF 912 advanced chassis once I saw that "new" case that CM doesn't want me to know when it'll be available to purchase.

Great CS hmmmm....?????


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;11975197*
> I'm sad about the new Storm Enforcer. I despise cases with a front door. Looks like I'm staying with the CM Storm then!


That case *IS* or *WILL BE* part of the Storm lineup whenever it hits the market.

I don't love front doors on the case either but on that case it does have that "shielded" look to it because of that door.

The other "downfall" is that for those who want a side panel fan, that clear side doesn't have a fan opening from what I've seen - not that a mod wouldn't be able to fix.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11975237*
> You know I used to feel the same way but anymore I can't tell you the last time I need to to access the front of my PC besides the USB's


I suppose if the power switch were on the top of the case, it wouldn't matter much.

My old XCLIO case had a front door that opened up backwards, along with having the power button inside the door. it was a pain in the ass to turn the PC on everyday.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;11975552*
> I suppose if the power switch were on the top of the case, it wouldn't matter much.
> 
> My old XCLIO case had a front door that opened up backwards, along with having the power button inside the door. it was a pain in the ass to turn the PC on everyday.


Same problem with the classic Antec SoHo 1040 cases.


----------



## Striker36

HEY GUYS! GOOD NEWS! i got a loan for a car!

now im guessing you are asking your selfs why i need a car. well heres the story. in about the middle of December on my way to school a semi-truck had a tire blow out wile i was passing him and it went through the radiator and some other stuff in my car and prety much destroyed every thing. the insurance company totaled it and gave me like 500 bucks (they suck.... -.-)

but any way. i have been driving my dads big diesel truck (6.2l Cummings twin turbo) for the past few weeks and its been REALLY hitting the wallet HARD. so i needed a new ride that was still fun but easier to pay for...

so i looked around for a couple weeks and found THIS!



















1999 Subaru Outback









any way.

just thought i would share... for no real reason >.<

for Kev_b.

i LOVE the horizontal slots and the blue accenting. you are truly a master


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;11975552*
> I suppose if the power switch were on the top of the case, it wouldn't matter much.
> 
> My old XCLIO case had a front door that opened up backwards, along with having the power button inside the door. it was a pain in the ass to turn the PC on everyday.


That would suck, oh I do use my head phones a lot to so those would have to not be behind the door too.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11975791*
> That would suck, oh I do use my head phones a lot to so those would have to not be behind the door too.


All on the top and not behind the door.


----------



## Striker36

fan controller. i use mine all the time.... when will they learn that door=bad?


----------



## DireLeon2010

The door is a step back. Everybody I've known with a 'door-case' either removed it or somebody accidentally broke it...one guy had it swing open and someone tripped into it I never saw the sense in it. I remember seeing a few with locks on them at the Mesa PC Club (I think they were modded by the store)

kev b. That cover looks awesome. I could use either, but I have to agree that the horizontal flows better. And I imagine it would look nice in RED









edit
Couldn't have said it better. Door = BAD!

Fan controllers. Card readers. WTH are they thinking.


----------



## PapaSmurf

They have their place. I know my ex-wife loved hers when our grandson lived with her when he was young. Kept him from pushing the power button while she was using the computer (there was a lock on the door) when he was full of inquisitiveness and too little to know any better. He used to do it quite often with the case she had before it. Now that he doesn't live with her anymore she's not so enthused about it, especially since it's a full tower.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11976037*
> *The door is a step back.* Everybody I've known with a 'door-case' either removed it or somebody accidentally broke it...one guy had it swing open and someone tripped into it I never saw the sense in it. I remember seeing a few with locks on them at the Mesa PC Club (I think they were modded by the store)
> 
> kev b. That cover looks awesome. I could use either, but I have to agree that the horizontal flows better. And I imagine it would look nice in RED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit
> *Couldn't have said it better. Door = BAD!*
> 
> Fan controllers. Card readers. WTH are they thinking.


Agreed and I wonder how that front would look with the door completely off?

Trouble is that photo doesn't show the hinged side that well to possibly make that determination.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11975769*
> HEY GUYS! GOOD NEWS! i got a loan for a car!
> 
> now im guessing you are asking your selfs why i need a car. well heres the story. in about the middle of December on my way to school a semi-truck had a tire blow out wile i was passing him and it went through the radiator and some other stuff in my car and prety much destroyed every thing. the insurance company totaled it and gave me like 500 bucks (they suck.... -.-)
> 
> but any way. i have been driving my dads big diesel truck (6.2l Cummings twin turbo) for the past few weeks and its been REALLY hitting the wallet HARD. so i needed a new ride that was still fun but easier to pay for...
> 
> so i looked around for a couple weeks and found THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1999 Subaru Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any way.
> 
> just thought i would share... for no real reason >.<
> 
> for Kev_b.
> 
> i LOVE the horizontal slots and the blue accenting. you are truly a master


You picked a good car Striker, when I was still living in Denver the subaru was one of the most popular car plus I never had to do anything major as far as repairs go and they do great in the snow, now all you need are chrome pipes and you're good to go.


----------



## kev_b

I had a little bit left over so I made a cover to hid the DVD/CD drive.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11977043*
> I had a little bit left over so I made a cover to hid the DVD/CD drive.


The blue and black look really nice. I really like the fan in the 5.25 bay.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UbNub;11977150*
> The blue and black look really nice. I really like the fan in the 5.25 bay.


I call that my wind tunnel mod.


----------



## UbNub

Did you buy that Plexiglas/ acrylic (not sure whats what) already curved? Id like to try that and since I'm already planning on buying some this weekend sounds like a good time to buy some for that.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Yeah _Striker_, nice Legacy man.








Don't underestimate Scooby's, the GT-B versions share the same Boxer-4 Twin Turbo Engine that the Impreza has and the chassis is solid as hell, told my uncle to get one as a "Family motor", and it'll still rip up the motorway and be great even when the UK fails in the snow again with that lurvley 4WD.








(he had a Pajero)

Also awesome blue-backed HDD plate _kev_, looking real nice with that blue theme you've got going there.









P.S. Yeah, I aint a fan of doors (other than on the house and bedroom when me and the missus are busy), that's one major thing that put me off the DF-85. Stupid little door things, what's the point...


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11975769*
> HEY GUYS! GOOD NEWS! i got a loan for a car!
> 
> now im guessing you are asking your selfs why i need a car. well heres the story. in about the middle of December on my way to school a semi-truck had a tire blow out wile i was passing him and it went through the radiator and some other stuff in my car and prety much destroyed every thing. the insurance company totaled it and gave me like 500 bucks (they suck.... -.-)
> 
> but any way. i have been driving my dads big diesel truck (6.2l Cummings twin turbo) for the past few weeks and its been REALLY hitting the wallet HARD. so i needed a new ride that was still fun but easier to pay for...
> 
> so i looked around for a couple weeks and found THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1999 Subaru Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any way.
> 
> just thought i would share... for no real reason >.<


And just in time for the fun weather if I remember where you are correctly. How much are they saying your area is going to get?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiggins;11977758*
> And just in time for the fun weather if I remember where you are correctly. How much are they saying your area is going to get?


at my house 12 to 14 inches over night about half way to school it switches to 14 to 16 and then at the school its looking like to 18-20







.

(school is about 70 miles away) they already canceled classes for tomorrow though which is a good thing... i dont get my car till Friday.... im getting new tires and an inspection sticker for free


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UbNub;11977256*
> Did you buy that Plexiglas/ acrylic (not sure whats what) already curved? Id like to try that and since I'm already planning on buying some this weekend sounds like a good time to buy some for that.


I bought it in tube form from eStreetplastics They have the cheapest tubes and the only one I found that 4.5" tubes, the tube it's self will not fit a normal fan frame, it will be a lose fit. I used the 120mm Feser XTENDERs from frozen cpu, the fit is just right, thight fit no glue needed and then just screw the fan to the shroud, I also used the 120mm fan bay adapter from moutain mods to bolt it all down.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;11977939*
> I bought it in tube form from eStreetplastics They have the cheapest tubes and the only one I found that 4.5" tubes, the tube it's self will not fit a normal fan frame, it will be a lose fit. I used the 120mm Feser XTENDERs from frozen cpu, the fit is just right, thight fit no glue needed and then just screw the fan to the shroud, I also used the 120mm fan bay adapter from moutain mods to bolt it all down.


Wow i did not notice there were near that many parts to it. I'll have to wait till Saturday night to order those parts but i am really excited to start doing some modding. Thank you very much for the help


----------



## thirdeyeop3n

So I went to Fry's on Sunday and picked up the rest of my parts. I ended up getting the Asus P8P67 EVO instead of the Deluxe because they don't carry it yet. I also picked up a Core i5 2500K. This is my first build ever so I would greatly appreciate feedback on what you all think.

Here is everything.









Backside









Side









Oh and as you can see, the Sapphire 6870 fits with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thirdeyeop3n;11979004*
> So I went to Fry's on Sunday and picked up the rest of my parts. I ended up getting the Asus P8P67 EVO instead of the Deluxe because they don't carry it yet. I also picked up a Core i5 2500K. This is my first build ever so I would greatly appreciate feedback on what you all think.
> 
> Here is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and as you can see, the Sapphire 6870 fits with plenty of room to spare.


Wow.. What an Amazing build.. So much and such a perfect fit. That Nocuta cooler is half the size of the Mother board. That is some super cooling.. It all looks great. Even The Cougar. LOL.. You know that Cougars can be very dangerous if you get them too excited. They can tear you apart.. LOL.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thirdeyeop3n;11979004*
> So I went to Fry's on Sunday and picked up the rest of my parts. I ended up getting the Asus P8P67 EVO instead of the Deluxe because they don't carry it yet. I also picked up a Core i5 2500K. This is my first build ever so I would greatly appreciate feedback on what you all think.
> 
> Here is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and as you can see, the Sapphire 6870 fits with plenty of room to spare.


Very nice build man, and good job on the cable management, nice and tidy.









That braiding looks like a buncha snakes in the back of your case, awesome.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow that 6870 did leave about 7 cm. distance left at the edge.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

thirdeyeop3n...GREAT build


----------



## Grim1Death

thirdeyeop3n- For being your first build, it looks really good. My first build didn't look as good as that.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grim1Death;11980258*
> thirdeyeop3n- For being your first build, it looks really good. My first build didn't look as good as that.


No kidding. Nice


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11975769*
> HEY GUYS! GOOD NEWS! i got a loan for a car!
> 
> so i looked around for a couple weeks and found THIS!
> 
> 1999 Subaru Outback


Are you going to mod it?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11983846*
> Are you going to mod it?


its probably going to get a new radio and speakers if i can get them out of my other car before it gets scraped this weekend. but other than that and window tint i will probably stay stock... unless i find a good deal on some wheels and have the cash on hand.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thirdeyeop3n;11979004*
> So I went to Fry's on Sunday and picked up the rest of my parts. I ended up getting the Asus P8P67 EVO instead of the Deluxe because they don't carry it yet. I also picked up a Core i5 2500K. This is my first build ever so I would greatly appreciate feedback on what you all think.
> Oh and as you can see, the Sapphire 6870 fits with plenty of room to spare.


Welcome to CMSSC. Beautiful build sir. Very clean!!! love that PSU......
Feed Back: The cables you have running across the heatsink backin-plate.
I'm pritty sure you can tuck them at the edge of the back-side, right at the lip of the fold. Thats were I have my 12v's tucked away because my card don't use them. Me, personally would just not have anything resting on the back-side of the exposted side of the mobo. Specially when or if you OC!!! Sorry bud. Just my two cents.... What ever the case! Great build with very nice hardwear...... Again thirdeyeop3n, 'Welcome'!!!, and some of the best talent on OCN in this thread. Great bunch of guys and gals...................
Oh yeah, don't forget to fill out the "CMSSC LOG"


----------



## Enigma8750

Let me Say thank you to Sir Rogue, He is the heart of the CMSSC and a vital link to our success. I agree with what you said.. And It does look like King Snakes back there in that back of that case. And Striker.. You need to put a car puter in that subaru and keep all your music on a SSD with a touch screen in the dash.

here check out this Mod..


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thirdeyeop3n;11979004*
> So I went to Fry's on Sunday and picked up the rest of my parts. I ended up getting the Asus P8P67 EVO instead of the Deluxe because they don't carry it yet. I also picked up a Core i5 2500K. This is my first build ever so I would greatly appreciate feedback on what you all think.
> 
> Here is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and as you can see, the Sapphire 6870 fits with plenty of room to spare.


Excellent build and welcome.


----------



## cjc75

Finally added some new additions to my little Scout; nothing worth needing any pictures but enough that I'm happy.

I was stuck at home for the past two days; as I live in Atlanta and everything has literally been shut down since Sunday due to all the ice we had. I've lived here for 30 years, and I have never, EVER, seen it this bad...

So being stuck at home, I did some work on my little Scout.

I took out my 500GB WD Blue Cavier and imaged it to a new 1TB WD Black Cavier that supports the newer Sata3 6.0GBs; as my motherboard supports that as well. I got lucky with that HDD, was at MicroCenter on Saturday and looking through their "Discount Bin", looking through the HDD's that were returned to the store and so discounted for resale after their Techs tested these returns.

I found this Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB, marked as a Caviar Blue WD6400AAKS 640GB at $49!!

The Drive inside the wrapping was clearly a Black Cavier, and I could tell it was 1TB in size, but I did not know if it was the FAEX or the FALS model. The FALS has 32mb cache and Sata 3.0gbs... while the FAEX has 64mb Cache and Sata 6.0gbs.

Took it to the counter, and they rang it up as the 640GB priced at $49, took it home, opened it up and found it was the FAEX! Ran some tests on it over that night and confirmed it was a good drive, so being stuck at home for the passed few days, I finally put an image on it, and now its running as my primary in my little Scout!

On the topic of Cars... Wish I had that Subaru that Striker just bought! lol

Today, was the first day I was able to go to work, in fact my Boss could not go the past few days either, cause the roads here in Atlanta have been so bad. Like I said, lived here for 30 years now, and have seriously, never, seen anything like this here... ever. My commute to work normally takes me about 12 minutes, and this morning it took me 45 minutes, and that was with NO traffic out. The few cars that were out, could not go more then 20mph.

I'm in a little Chevy HHR, with a small engine... had a lot of traction issues, so yea wish I had something with better handling for weather like this, like that little Subaru LOL! But made it through! Us Scouts don't give up, no matter how bad the Storm, and I couldn't stand being stuck at home any longer!

Figured if I made it, and the boss didn't, then I can at least restock on some groceries and then head back home. Made it through ok though, and now looking forward to the drive home before all this mess re-freezes over again!


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11984514*
> Let me Say thank you to Sir Rogue, He is the heart of the CMSSC and a vital link to our success. I agree with what you said.. And It does look like King Snakes back there in that back of that case. And Striker.. You need to put a car puter in that subaru and keep all your music on a SSD with a touch screen in the dash.


My uncle has a carputer. Wanna see?














































And he diddn't stop there!






















































Cool eh, Just a shame he hasn't taken any pictures of the actual PC because it looks brill. Although i found i picture of where its hiding


















Anyways back to topic









I have done a little work on the HD Audio plug. I'm not sure why the HD Audio plug is so scratched up?



















I also had an idea. Take a look you guys will like it



























It looks quite good with the red glow coming through the holes. As you can see i tested it by putting the panel in front of my monitor hooked up to my PS3, whilst i was playing Read Dead Redemption lol. So i might get my hands on a some LED's that i can mount up there.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;11985130*
> Finally added some new additions to my little Scout; nothing worth needing any pictures but enough that I'm happy.
> 
> I was stuck at home for the past two days; as I live in Atlanta and everything has literally been shut down since Sunday due to all the ice we had. I've lived here for 30 years, and I have never, EVER, seen it this bad...
> 
> So being stuck at home, I did some work on my little Scout.
> 
> I took out my 500GB WD Blue Cavier and imaged it to a new 1TB WD Black Cavier that supports the newer Sata3 6.0GBs; as my motherboard supports that as well. I got lucky with that HDD, was at MicroCenter on Saturday and looking through their "Discount Bin", looking through the HDD's that were returned to the store and so discounted for resale after their Techs tested these returns.
> 
> I found this Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB, marked as a Caviar Blue WD6400AAKS 640GB at $49!!
> 
> The Drive inside the wrapping was clearly a Black Cavier, and I could tell it was 1TB in size, but I did not know if it was the FAEX or the FALS model. The FALS has 32mb cache and Sata 3.0gbs... while the FAEX has 64mb Cache and Sata 6.0gbs.
> 
> Took it to the counter, and they rang it up as the 640GB priced at $49, took it home, opened it up and found it was the FAEX! Ran some tests on it over that night and confirmed it was a good drive, so being stuck at home for the passed few days, I finally put an image on it, and now its running as my primary in my little Scout!
> 
> On the topic of Cars... Wish I had that Subaru that Striker just bought! lol
> 
> Today, was the first day I was able to go to work, in fact my Boss could not go the past few days either, cause the roads here in Atlanta have been so bad. Like I said, lived here for 30 years now, and have seriously, never, seen anything like this here... ever. My commute to work normally takes me about 12 minutes, and this morning it took me 45 minutes, and that was with NO traffic out. The few cars that were out, could not go more then 20mph.
> 
> I'm in a little Chevy HHR, with a small engine... had a lot of traction issues, so yea wish I had something with better handling for weather like this, like that little Subaru LOL! But made it through! Us Scouts don't give up, no matter how bad the Storm, and I couldn't stand being stuck at home any longer!
> 
> Figured if I made it, and the boss didn't, then I can at least restock on some groceries and then head back home. Made it through ok though, and now looking forward to the drive home before all this mess re-freezes over again!


We also had the worst weather ever just before XMAS. This picture was on XMAS day and the snow/ice was from 2 or 3 days before.



















This is my younger sister, cousin and dog standing on the swimming pool which was frozen down about 14inches if i remember correctly?


----------



## Enigma8750

14 inches of ice in a 4000 gallon pool.. That is some cold nights and cold days.. I only have a thin layer on my big pool right now. but still ice.. Just can't dance on it..


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11984227*
> its probably going to get a new radio and speakers if i can get them out of my other car before it gets scraped this weekend. but other than that and window tint i will probably stay stock... unless i find a good deal on some wheels and have the cash on hand.


Congrats on your car!

Watch out for the head gaskets on that year and model.

Now, are you going to mod your car to install a PC and case?


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;11984876*
> Excellent build and welcome.


Nice









With the side of the case on, how much gap is there between it and the side window?


----------



## thirdeyeop3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11987994*
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the side of the case on, how much gap is there between it and the side window?


The closest the right cooler fan gets is 2-3 cm, so it isn't possible to mount a 120mm fan on the top window slot.


----------



## chadbrommer

Hey Guys. I looked and didn't see anything here about my question, but if it was, I'm sorry for the double post.

Does anyone know if a 120mmx120mmx25mm fan will work on the top side door slot with a NH-U9B SE2 installed?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadbrommer;11989158*
> Hey Guys. I looked and didn't see anything here about my question, but if it was, I'm sorry for the double post.
> 
> Does anyone know if a 120mmx120mmx25mm fan will work on the top side door slot with a NH-U9B SE2 installed?


I tend to doubt it, but even if it did it wouldn't do anything positive for you. All it would do is blow air onto the top of the heatsink and edge of the fans. It wouldn't be able to blow down towards any of the components that might benefit extra airflow. Normally mounting a fan in that position with ANY tower style heatsink will result in either no change in temps or slightly higher temps from the disrupted airflow getting into the heatsink's fans. It will also create extra noise as the fan would essentially be blowing into a wall instead of an open space. If you like that heatsink get it and run it without the top side panel fan.

Putting a fan in the lower side panel position will sometimes aid in cooling the graphics cards, but you would need to try it to find out.


----------



## chadbrommer

I was planning on using it to pull air out. I have a v8 that has begun to rattle and is really just a pain in general. I want to replace it, but I'd like to be able to get a fan in there. I have a fan in the bottom slot, and it's done a lot for my gfx card.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadbrommer;11989341*
> I was planning on using it to pull air out. I have a v8 that has begun to rattle and is really just a pain in general. I want to replace it, but I'd like to be able to get a fan in there. I have a fan in the bottom slot, and it's done a lot for my gfx card.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!


That would probably be even worse as it would take air away from the CPU heatsink fan.


----------



## chadbrommer

What do you think about the case fan with a Noctua NH-C12P or NH-C14. Just looking to get that uniform look.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It will more than likely help with that type of heatsink, but they normally don't cool the cpu quite as well as the tower heatsinks do.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11984514*
> Let me Say thank you to Sir Rogue, He is the heart of the CMSSC and a vital link to our success. I agree with what you said.. And It does look like King Snakes back there in that back of that case. And Striker.. You need to put a car puter in that subaru and keep all your music on a SSD with a touch screen in the dash.
> 
> here check out this Mod..


Never thought I'd put _fugly_ and _'vette_ in the same sentence...









[EDIT] The stretch Stingray I just saw looked pretty bad-arse though.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadbrommer;11989493*
> What do you think about the case fan with a Noctua NH-C12P or NH-C14. Just looking to get that uniform look.


The only time I'd go for one of the downblowing heatsinks is if I absolutely had no chance to install a tower cooler.

Ditch the top side fan. Get a good tower cooler. You'll see better temperatures that way.


----------



## DireLeon2010

I always liked this one










The old version.










Talk about a pointless concept


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;11989802*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always liked this one


I really like this one..


----------



## Striker36

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5OB6UdlR9A[/ame]

where is your place?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11975769*
> HEY GUYS! GOOD NEWS! i got a loan for a car!
> 
> now im guessing you are asking your selfs why i need a car. well heres the story. in about the middle of December on my way to school a semi-truck had a tire blow out wile i was passing him and it went through the radiator and some other stuff in my car and prety much destroyed every thing. the insurance company totaled it and gave me like 500 bucks (they suck.... -.-)
> 
> but any way. i have been driving my dads big diesel truck (6.2l Cummings twin turbo) for the past few weeks and its been REALLY hitting the wallet HARD. so i needed a new ride that was still fun but easier to pay for...
> 
> so i looked around for a couple weeks and found THIS!
> 
> 1999 Subaru Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any way.
> 
> just thought i would share... for no real reason >.<
> 
> for Kev_b.
> 
> i LOVE the horizontal slots and the blue accenting. you are truly a master


Hey Gang!!
Nice car Striker! They are highly prized here and even the used ones go for prices way above other vehicles because they are fantastic in the snow & you can even go Boonie Boppin' in them, if you don't mind getting new shocks once a year, or struts, whatever.









Kev, I agree, the blue accents are killer, wish I had them on my Haf, make it look less like a beast.









Just wanted to say Hey to everyone, been pretty busy but I've got a huge amount of stuff accomplished & when I come back I will have a wire management guide with pictures & everything!!







I spared no expense, well, I didn't spend much actually, you don't have to if you want good wire management. Which will be the exact point of my presetation.

See ya,
Bri..........

Edit:
Ok, since we're on cars, we have a Chrysler Sebring, big, sedan, lots of power but not a gas saver. It is great in the snow though, that massive front end helps keep the tires gripping.

That one up there ^ with the computer in it, that's sick man!! I would love a car like that, never be afraid of getting stranded!


----------



## H969

OMG!
I got busy for a few days and I come back to about 5-6 pages. You guys have been busy


----------



## Harry01

Hey guys, i was just curious as GPU's are getting alot larger these days if i did take out my HDD cage and replace with a 3 in 1 HDD cage in the same place as the previous cage and is not in the DVD bays, so basically it is more lower profile and a gap could be created for a larger GPU? if anyone made sense of this lol i was wondering how i could fit it? or ideas if it would even work.

Thanks


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry01;11994965*
> Hey guys, i was just curious as GPU's are getting alot larger these days if i did take out my HDD cage and replace with a 3 in 1 HDD cage in the same place as the previous cage and is not in the DVD bays, so basically it is more lower profile and a gap could be created for a larger GPU? if anyone made sense of this lol i was wondering how i could fit it? or ideas if it would even work.
> 
> Thanks


It really depends where your gpu sits on your MB and where there is interfeance, either the drive bays or the hard drive cage.
Here's 2 different HDD set ups you could do to the Scout for more open space.


----------



## virus86

Fuuuu!!! The relay circuit I made was to run 12V devices. The 



 I bought was 5V!! So I had to rewire it to work for 5V.

The lowest setting draws about 100mA, but the medium/high settings draw more than 200mA (my multimeter only goes up to 200mA). So I think it goes beyond the rating of the front panel LED switch.

Ill update the drawing for 5V. The one I have up right now does work for 12V stuff.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone recommend some cheap fan filters to use on the fans on the side panel?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11997327*
> Fuuuu!!! The relay circuit I made was to run 12V devices. The LED Lights I bought was 5V!! So I had to rewire it to work for 5V.
> 
> The lowest setting draws about 100mA, but the medium/high settings draw more than 200mA (my multimeter only goes up to 200mA). So I think it goes beyond the rating of the front panel LED switch.
> 
> Ill update the drawing for 5V. The one I have up right now does work for 12V stuff.










That sucks, maybe this will help


----------



## H969

Congrats Gen E,








They could not have picked a better person!








What are you going to do with the nice case? Mod it ? lol


----------



## Crucial09

Can anyone else get through to the new post on the user control panel?

I click it and it just says maintenance, on a white page.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;11999092*
> Can anyone else get through to the new post on the user control panel?
> 
> I click it and it just says maintenance, on a white page.


It's been disabled temporarily along with Search and a couple of other features. There is a problem with the database so it was either disable them or essentially have a site that one couldn't access at all. No specific time frame for when it will be restored, but they are working on it. It's quite possible that it won't be restored until the new site platform rollout in a few weeks.

This thread has some information on it.
http://www.overclock.net/suggestions/910614-ok-whats-up-ocn-servers.html


----------



## UbNub

Was sitting in my engineering class today looking at all the different tools when suddenly i realized we have a laser cutting machine thing (yes i know very technical







). I'm thinking this would be the best thing for etching a design on the new window i plan to make. Would this work or would it cause deforming from the heat? I would much rather make a design on autodesk rather than by hand.


----------



## Striker36

should be fine... i know Oliver used the one at his school for ALLOT of stuff a few months back


----------



## UbNub

Great now i just gotta wait till next monday to see if the sheet of plexiglass will fit lol.


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Anyone recommend some cheap fan filters to use on the fans on the side panel?


Check out my old post. It took me a long time because the search feature it down.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*









That sucks, maybe this will help










Thanks lol. I rewired it and now its working.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Check out my old post. It took me a long time because the search feature it down.

Thanks lol. I rewired it and now its working.


Thanks but it just brought me back to this page?


----------



## virus86

Okay. Check post #16715 on page 1672.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The page number only works if you have the Post Per Page set to the same amount. That's also more than likely why the link you posted didn't work for the other person. In the future use the link from the Post Number rather than the permalink. The Permalink only works if you are using the 10 posts per page configuration which a lot of people do not use. If you are set to any other PPP it will just take you to the last page.

http://www.overclock.net/11877836-post16715.html


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


Was sitting in my engineering class today looking at all the different tools when suddenly i realized we have a laser cutting machine thing (yes i know very technical







). I'm thinking this would be the best thing for etching a design on the new window i plan to make. Would this work or would it cause deforming from the heat? I would much rather make a design on autodesk rather than by hand.


It will work on acrylic, but most likely not polycarbonate/lexan. You need a pretty powerful one to do lexan and you get a lot of heat dispersion/nasty clouds. I'm actually going to be doing a window when I get back to school since I am trained to use them. I'll post pictures so you can check it out.

Most importantly, know exactly what material you have. So much badness happens when you don't have the plastic you program it for/ the cutter can't run the material.


----------



## virus86

OIC. Thanks!

I installed my relay circuit and LED lights!

























The video will be up shortly.

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQbszBe5_z0


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Can anyone else get through to the new post on the user control panel?

I click it and it just says maintenance, on a white page.


I was getting that too. Maintenance is necessary at one time or the other.. This is ours..


----------



## PapaSmurf

As has been posted a few times, it's been disabled temporarily along with Search and a couple of other features. There is a problem with the database so it was either disable them or essentially have a site that one couldn't access at all. No specific time frame for when it will be restored, but they are working on it. It's quite possible that it won't be restored until the new site platform rollout in a few weeks or if they can get a few more servers online.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Getting the Scout ready to go under water!!
View attachment 190147


----------



## Mongol

I gave my love a chicken...that had no bone....

lol. Good day gents! Does anyone actually use the storm guard (usb cable security thingy) in their case? I don't lan party really, it was more of a 'huh?' moment as I went through a box of parts I have left over from my Scout build.


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12008956*
> I gave my love a chicken...that had no bone....
> 
> lol. Good day gents! Does anyone actually use the storm guard (usb cable security thingy) in their case? I don't lan party really, it was more of a 'huh?' moment as I went through a box of parts I have left over from my Scout build.


I dont. I dont lan party either.


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12008956*
> I gave my love a chicken...that had no bone....
> 
> lol. Good day gents! Does anyone actually use the storm guard (usb cable security thingy) in their case? I don't lan party really, it was more of a 'huh?' moment as I went through a box of parts I have left over from my Scout build.


No, no use for that at all. I left it in the box. My PC lives at home and never goes to LAN parties. But for those who do that, it might be useful.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12008956*
> I gave my love a chicken...that had no bone....
> 
> lol. Good day gents! Does anyone actually use the storm guard (usb cable security thingy) in their case? I don't lan party really, it was more of a 'huh?' moment as I went through a box of parts I have left over from my Scout build.


I wouldn't have any use for it. I don't go to LAN party anymore, but if I did no worries. There'd be wall to wall Army Airborne and/or Police around Might be useful in a bad neighborhood. Then again, if a thief wants your goods bad enough....

Here's a good security system
[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmpBYcM06Sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmpBYcM06Sk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmpBYcM06Sk[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12008956*
> I gave my love a chicken...that had no bone....
> 
> lol. Good day gents! Does anyone actually use the storm guard (usb cable security thingy) in their case? I don't lan party really, it was more of a 'huh?' moment as I went through a box of parts I have left over from my Scout build.


I don't go to LAN's anymore either, but when I did I doubt I would have used it. Mine is still in the box too!


----------



## Mongol

I kinda figured it was a dud idea on CM's part...I have yet to hear anyone state 'I do use it and it prevented some asshat from stealing my gear'

Now, NZXT is releasing a USB 'lockbox' that eats up a 5.25" bay. Pity they don't release something useful, like a 5.25" bay fan that comes with the case. Security my...

(I guess I'd find that more useful than a usb cord wrap thingy) NZXT USB Bunker.

I gave my love a cherry...that had no stone...

^__^


----------



## BriSleep

Hi Everybody!!!
Ok, lets see how much we know here. What is the best router available, especially in the concern of Security and durability.









We had a linksys WRT160N but it got frazzled because I didn't pack it like an egg when we moved. Then I bought a Netgear cheapie because we expected to get taxes back and be able to buy a much better router. My friend who's studying computer science said it would last 60-90 days & sure enough, this is the fourth month and it's dying.

So, a lot of people reccomend the Netgear WNDR3700 but I checked thier website forums and everyone is waiting for the Version 2 to come out because they had problems with the V1xxx firmware.







My friend says the best, fastest, most secure router is the Apple Airport Extreme & from what I see in reviews he may be totally right.







It happens to be pretty expensive though ($169-) & I don't really want to buy a re-furbished router.

So please give me your opinions, which one is worth spending over $100- up to $200- for? It would be really nice if it has a USB printer port too, because while our printer has wireless, it just works out better if it's run from USB.









TIA,
Bri..........

Edit: As for Loids question... No, never use the security functions of any cases. I don't move them around much and if I did, I wouldn't trust an inside wiring twist to stop anyone from stealing my RAT, I would unplug it and lock it up.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hi Everybody!!!
Ok, lets see how much we know here. What is the best router available, especially in the concern of Security and durability.









We had a linksys WRT160N but it got frazzled because I didn't pack it like an egg when we moved. Then I bought a Netgear cheapie because we expected to get taxes back and be able to buy a much better router. My friend who's studying computer science said it would last 60-90 days & sure enough, this is the fourth month and it's dying.

So, a lot of people reccomend the Netgear WNDR3700 but I checked thier website forums and everyone is waiting for the Version 2 to come out because they had problems with the V1xxx firmware.







My friend says the best, fastest, most secure router is the Apple Airport Extreme & from what I see in reviews he may be totally right.







I happens to be pretty expensive though & I don't really want to buy a re-furbished router.

So please give me your opinions, which one is worth spending over $100- up to $200- for? It would be really nice if it has a USB printer port too, because while our printer has wireless, it just works out better if it's run from USB.









TIA,
Bri..........

Edit: As for Loids question... No, never use the security functions of any cases. I don't move them around much and if I did, I wouldn't trust an inside wiring twist to stop anyone from stealing my RAT, I would unplug it and lock it up.


Belkin N300 - 600 series? *Link*

I have the Belkin N1 which was Â£130 when we got it. Never lets me down. Absolutely phenomenal wireless range too. We have had 5 laptops, iPads iTouchs, iPhones and my PC hooked up to it all at the same time with not a single problem at all.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Been bored lately, scout is currently out of action due to the immense amount of time its taking to do my room (my dad is lazy and only works on it one day a week lol)

Been thinking about ideas for my builds theme and bits to do to customize it and im changing the name so my build is now called...

METEOR

I'll be designing a logo soon and im gonna think of a way to get that design onto the front of that coolermaster 4 in 3 module thing once I paint one metallic red.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Okay. Check post #16715 on page 1672.


Got it thanks man, looks easy to do, didn't know if that kind would work.


----------



## Telnets

u have a linksys 350N which used to be a piece of crap. It would reset to factory defaults every time it lost power or was unplugged, it would hang, and require me to reset it (which would go back to factory) and i couldnt get the wireless to actually apply the MAC addresses i wanted to allow on the network...

I was going to buy another one, but my buddy told me i should try DD-WRT firmware on it..

I now LOVE my router! it works, its secure, it doesnt loose factory settings, and if i didnt move it to a new desk a few weeks ago, it would have had a 5 months uptime working flawlessly

do a google for DD-WRT.. its a firmware replacement for lots of models of routers.. i was just about to buy a new one that weekend, and so i figured even if i bricked my router, i wouldnt be loosing anything..

installing it worked smooth with zero hassle, and because of it, i saved 200 bucks on a router


----------



## Telnets

forgot to mention, that the new firmware also gave the router a TON of functionality.. i now have stats on my usage, uptimes, whos connected, how fast each person is connected, able to boost my wireless signal strength to reach my garage when it wouldnt reach before.. I can even offer free wireless internet to my neighbors and push advertizements to thier browser, then get paid for the hits each month if i want to









I wont ever buy a router i cant install DD-WRT on anymore.. its like taking a factory router and unlocking all its settings they dont let you into

HIGHLY recommend giving it a go BriSleep


----------



## virus86

I have a WRT160Nv3. I have to manually type in the DNS servers on all the connected devices because sometimes I try to go to gmail, but it directs to myspace. Who goes to myspace anymore? lol

Ive been thinking of installing DD-WRT, but Im lazy. Can you revert back to linksys firmware?


----------



## Striker36

so im making a boot disk/flash drive for Windows 7..... its funny... my 100 gig SSD formatted in about 8 seconds but my 4 gig flash drive has been going for 30 mins and im only at 15% complete XD

this is going to take a while


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


OMG!
I got busy for a few days and I come back to about 5-6 pages. You guys have been busy










I run into that one all the time. I think there are about 200 pages than I have missed in the past.. One day I am going to start giving myself 10 pages a day to read but I will start at 1000...After a thousand is when it all started going fast. About 6 pages a day.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so im making a boot disk/flash drive for Windows 7..... its funny... my 100 gig SSD formatted in about 8 seconds but my 4 gig flash drive has been going for 30 mins and im only at 15% complete XD

this is going to take a while










Read write speeds.. Anyway I have a boot and install version and I love it.. It installs faster than that DVD ROM Drive.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Read write speeds.. Anyway I have a boot and install version and I love it.. It installs faster than that DVD ROM Drive.


yea.... formatting this thing sucks XD im sitting at 55%... its going... slowly

then i get to move the files lol


----------



## Telnets

pretty sure theres no reason why you couldnt flash back to linksys if you didnt like DD-wrt... but ill send you 10 dollars if you dont like it! hehehe.. i couldnt imagine going back after what dd-wrt has done to my router..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12015389*
> so im making a boot disk/flash drive for Windows 7..... its funny... my 100 gig SSD formatted in about 8 seconds but my 4 gig flash drive has been going for 30 mins and im only at 15% complete XD
> 
> this is going to take a while


I don't get it. Are you doing it NTFS, full format? I have 2 flash drives, a cheap one I got in a bowl at office depot, it's a 4Gb Lexar. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=lexar+4gb+flash+drive]Amazon.com: lexar 4gb flash drive[/URL]
I only paid about $8- for it.









The other from The Egg is a Patriot Xporter Xt 8Gb. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220252

They are both usb 2 but the Xporter definitely is much faster, double the size it takes about 1/3rd less time to format.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12015641*
> Read write speeds.. Anyway I have a boot and install version and I love it.. It installs faster than that DVD ROM Drive.


Yeah, E, was the first to tell me to put the windows disc on the flash drive & re-load from there.

This is a good guide and fairly easy to follow, you have to do it in an elevated command prompt in an Administrator account on your computer >> from Windows menu / Acessories, then right click on: Command Prompt /Run as Administrator........... Then follow the guide to clean & format and all. I feel like it goes faster if you hit clean before you format, don't know why, just does.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;12016394*
> pretty sure theres no reason why you couldnt flash back to linksys if you didnt like DD-wrt... but ill send you 10 dollars if you dont like it! hehehe.. i couldnt imagine going back after what dd-wrt has done to my router..


Well, I spent a few hours looking, reading reviews, checking out stats from people who've been around and how long thier equipment lasts & decided to get this Router:
http://www.amazon.com/Apple-AirPort-Simultaneous-Dual-Band-MC340LL/dp/B002TLTG9E/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295074081&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Apple AirPort Extreme Base Station (Simultaneous Dual-Band) (MC340LL/A): Electronics[/URL]
$168- no shipping charge for us, it should be here Monday.


----------



## Enigma8750

Have a great day Mateys. I got word back from the guy with the Case. He says he will be sending it in a couple of days.. I hope so.. I am so excited it have a new Case. I am such a case whore.


----------



## Jamyy10

Would anyone recommend this SSD?

Kingston 64GB SSDNow V100 2.5" SATA-II Solid State Hard Drive

I may get one soon, this one sometimes goes on deals for around £64 which is £1 per gig.

Which SSD would you choose out of this list?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12017004*
> Have a great day Mateys. I got word back from the guy with the Case. He says he will be sending it in a couple of days.. I hope so.. I am so excited it have a new Case. I am such a case whore.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;12016394*
> pretty sure theres no reason why you couldnt flash back to linksys if you didnt like DD-wrt... but ill send you 10 dollars if you dont like it! hehehe.. i couldnt imagine going back after what dd-wrt has done to my router..


Thanks for the info.. Rep up.


----------



## JoeYo

Hi guys ! I've a question :
I bought this case and I bought a 6950 Sapphire she doesn't fit.
What should I do ? Kick the HDD Rack ? (How?)
Thank you.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeYo*


Hi guys ! I've a question :
I bought this case and I bought a 6950 Sapphire she doesn't fit.
What should I do ? Kick the HDD Rack ? (How?)
Thank you.


You've got 2 options:

You can indeed remove the HDD cage, to do so you'll need to remove the 8 rivets holding it in place (you can drill out the bottom 4 but you'll need a dremel for the top 4)

or

You can buy a motherboard where the top PCI slot is for a graphics card so that the end of the graphics cards sticks into the 5.25 bays instead of the HDD cage.

Hope that helps


----------



## JoeYo

Ok ! I'll take the 1st option ty.
What if I try to break the rivets ?
With a hammer.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeYo*


Ok ! I'll take the 1st option ty.
What if I try to break the rivets ?
With a hammer.


Good luck with that as I wouldn't take that risk of then denting/destroying by doing that.


----------



## JoeYo

Hmm, yeah maybe I need to find another tool.


----------



## Enigma8750

Joe.. You can dremel the round tube like side of the drive bay out. Take out about an inch. blow out the case thoroughly and install.


----------



## JoeYo

Erm, i'm french and i don't completly understand (google traduction doesn't help me).
Can you show some pics of the kind of tools I should use please ?
(Round rube = Rivet ?)


----------



## Enigma8750

Can you take a picture of the case with the video card in the area where you will be installing it so we can give you a good read on the solution.

Google... "Picasa" from the internet, its free.
Download it.
Make a Gmail / Email acct. 
Then take the pictures and upload it onto your acct. with picasa.
There is an icon at the bottom of the screen that says "Upload. push it and it will ask you to sign in.
Sign in and upload.
Then press the icon that says View Online.
Then Right click on the picture in your web area and Hit "copy Location". 
Then "Paste location" as a picture in the above tools..









Then it will magically appear as a picture on the thread here.


----------



## JoeYo

I can't take photos







.
I edited photos to show you :
















Thanks for your help.
I've to remove the HDD Rack and then put the HD 6950 on the 2nd slot.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. do you have a big pair of these?


----------



## JoeYo

I think I do ! So you think I should cut the 8 rivets with this ?


----------



## Enigma8750

Cut the side where I marked and then bend the cut part back and Forth until it breaks.


----------



## Enigma8750

If you want to take out the rivets you must use this..


----------



## JoeYo

The problem with the 1st slot is that my GPU block here :








The drill won't eject dust ?
What about this :


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeYo*


The problem with the 1st slot is that my GPU block here :








The drill won't eject dust ?
What about this :










I know that this is easy for me to say but......you either need to get a shorter graphics card or get another case in your case IMHO (no pun intended).


----------



## JoeYo

I can't for some reasons







.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

you need to put the card in the second PCI slot


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


you need to put the card in the second PCI slot


IF you do modding on your case it is best to remove all your parts..

Make your marks.

Then take out the parts.

Then Make your modification.

Then clean up and install parts.

There is nothing wrong with drilling out the Hard drive assembly.

Two on the bottom / one at the top.

Then cut from the top down

Bend the top of the drive frame to accept screws

Screw down the hard drive top back to the assembly for stability.


----------



## JoeYo

I just want to remove the HDD Rack to be able to put the GPU in the 2nd slot.
Is there another way to remove rivets without a drill?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeYo*


I just want to remove the HDD Rack to be able to put the GPU in the 2nd slot.
Is there another way to remove rivets without a drill?


Get a drill bit held with a vice grip and turn and turn till the rivet(s) break.

It will take alot of time but the results will be favorable, I did this once to break rivets off.

Make sure you have a good pair of gloves to protect your hands.


----------



## JoeYo

Ok thank you !
Is the seel makes a lot of shavings ?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeYo*


Ok thank you !
Is the seel makes a lot of shavings ?


Nature of the beast I'm afraid.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It isn't so much that it makes a LOT of shavings, but that the shavings it does make tend to get into places that will short out your components if you do any drilling, cutting, etc. with the components in the case. It just isn't worth the risk.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It isn't so much that it makes a LOT of shavings, but that the shavings it does make tend to get into places that will short out your components if you do any drilling, cutting, etc. with the components in the case. It just isn't worth the risk.


Yeah, I would definitely take all out of the case before doing this for sure.


----------



## JoeYo

Ok thank you !
And what you think about break the rivet's head with a pincer ?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeYo*


Ok thank you !
And what you think about break the rivet's head with a pincer ?


That might be tough.


----------



## Telnets

You might be able to use those a pair of those flush faced clippers.. You know, the kinds that look like these 









but usually smaller... i dont know thier names, sorry

And just clip off the tops or bottoms of the rivet heads and push them through. I dont think the rivets in this case are likely to be anything but a softer aluminum like the case is, so it shouldn't be too hard if your clippers are sharp.


----------



## kev_b

You can use a sharp chisel to cut the head of the rivit off but it will mark the case up.


----------



## nickt1862

JoeYo - There's no magic other tool, drilling it out is the only sane way IMHO.

Take your time and do it right as you'll be glad you did when it's all done.


----------



## JoeYo

Ok, go for a sharp pincer then if I can't I use a drill.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeYo*


I can't take photos







.
I edited photos to show you :
















Thanks for your help.
I've to remove the HDD Rack and then put the HD 6950 on the 2nd slot.



It would be nice if all gaming cases were a bit longer and deeper.








Seems like a no brainer.

That's a sweet looking board. It's nice that ASUS has gone with a uniform color theme instead of the lego clown car theme some other brands use.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


*It would be nice if all gaming cases were a bit longer and deeper.*








Seems like a no brainer.

That's a sweet looking board.


It would and "IF" there is a Storm Scout II I hope they increase the size in L,W & H as well as improving the motherboard tray and hard drive cage to something or in between a HAF 912 and 690 II for vastly improved cable management and hard drive / cooling flexibility.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


It would be nice if all gaming cases were a bit longer and deeper.








Seems like a no brainer.


What would be even better is if the stupid graphics card manufacturer's would get their heads out of their you know what's and build cards that fit the more popular cases. Let's get real here, these cases have been around for quite awhile and the graphics card makers know exactly how much room is available for the cards so it's the CARD Manufacturer's fault, not the bulk of the case manufacturer's.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


What would be even better is if the stupid graphics card manufacturer's would get their heads out of the you know what's and build cards that fit the more popular cases. Let's get real here, these cases have been around for quite awhile and the graphics card makers know exactly how much room is available for the cards so it's the CARD Manufacturer's fault, not the bulk of the case manufacturer's.


This too.








Graphics card manufacturers.


----------



## JoeYo

Especially Sapphire







.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


It would and "IF" there is a Storm Scout II I hope they increase the size in L,W & H as well as improving the motherboard tray and hard drive cage to something or in between a HAF 912 and 690 II for vastly improved cable management and hard drive / cooling flexibility.


IF they don't they are getting stupid in thier old age. They need to keep their honor by fixing the problems .. Then once the case is right. Leave it alone. Don't turn it into something else with covers and Ninja crap all over it. just take the basic design and increase it just alittle and add the newer technology to it. If I was one of the biggies of the company. That is what I would do. Just fix the problems that we have shown in this thread. Do it right. And make Money.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


What would be even better is if the stupid graphics card manufacturer's would get their heads out of the you know what's and build cards that fit the more popular cases. Let's get real here, these cases have been around for quite awhile and the graphics card makers know exactly how much room is available for the cards so it's the CARD Manufacturer's fault, not the bulk of the case manufacturer's.


They may be trying to hump each other for dominance like a couple of dogs, If I knew better I would say that's the whole idea. Who says uncle first.

Just try 9 mm at 50 paces.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


They may be trying to hump each other for dominance like a couple of dogs, If I knew better I would say that's the whole idea. Who says uncle first.


Wow! there's been alot going on in my absence. First off, remember this conversation E. ? ''MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO''

"YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!''

They'll not listen to us, because they'd have to give us credit. Besides why the hell would they want to listen to the largest case thread on OCN? What the hell could we know anyway?

Second, I've been absent because I've been shopping for new toys, mainly this; Ibanez ART320BLS










or this; Ibanez ART320BB










This is the one I really want, but I can't get Pro coverage from Guitar Center on it, so I don't know; Ibanez S420BBS










The wife said get 'em both (I know I've got three pictured), but with everything else; amp, case etc... it'll be over $1800







and I've got too many other things to take care of. I'll probably change my mind another 100 times in the next two weeks waiting for the tax return, but my favorite is the S420.

Also I was going to get the Corsair 600t, but I was looking at the Scout and decided it's just to pretty, err..., handsome to be replacing so maybe next year or this year if we get a Storm Ranger. DID YOU HEAR THAT COOLER MASTER????

I am however getting with these for the Scout

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103727
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231372

and these cuz I'll need to hear my tunes when I'm shredding along with my new axe and amp!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836121120


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


They may be trying to hump each other for dominance like a couple of dogs, If I knew better I would say that's the whole idea. Who says uncle first.

Just try 9 mm at 50 paces.










9's are for babies. Real men use a 45.


----------



## Telnets

Im about to put this in my cart

http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roduct_id=2023

I want to do it!!! but... but.. dog just went to the vet and cost 600 bucks... but I want it!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*   9's are for babies. Real men use a 45.  
   
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL0eIVlx9i4


----------



## avioni

just got this case , love it. the most silent case ive ever had. and great thread btw


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


They may be trying to hump each other for dominance like a couple of dogs, If I knew better I would say that's the whole idea. Who says uncle first.

Just try 9 mm at 50 paces.










9's are for babies. Real men use a 45.


i love coming home to see stuff like this after days like today...

i my self much prefer .357 Magnum.... 9mm is just too small... .45 is slow..

this.....








is just classy.....









i went shooting today.... just finished cleaning this one when i read that XD


----------



## UbNub

Just worked all day and earned me some money to go mod my computer and do whatever I want. Went to home depot, got home, then realized I bout polycarbonate instead of acrylic for my window mod. Will this not make much of a difference? Or should I drive back tomorrow and get acrylic?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i love coming home to see stuff like this after days like today...

i my self much prefer .357 Magnum.... 9mm is just too small... .45 is slow..

this.....








is just classy.....









i went shooting today.... just finished cleaning this one when i read that XD


That's a right fine hog leg you got there


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


Just worked all day and earned me some money to go mod my computer and do whatever I want. Went to home depot, got home, then realized I bout polycarbonate instead of acrylic for my window mod. Will this not make much of a difference? Or should I drive back tomorrow and get acrylic?


you'll be fine


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That's a right fine hog leg you got there


yea. i rather like it... kicks like a mule though... hurts the wrist if your not careful...









that being said... its the straightest shooting hand gun i have


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


Just worked all day and earned me some money to go mod my computer and do whatever I want. Went to home depot, got home, then realized I bout polycarbonate instead of acrylic for my window mod. Will this not make much of a difference? Or should I drive back tomorrow and get acrylic?


As long as it's not the frosted it won't make a difference. Polycarbonate tends to be stronger than plain acrylic.


----------



## UbNub

Okay. Thanks for the fast responses. Hopefully I'll be done with it tomorrow assuming nothing goes wrong.


----------



## Sandvich

Hi guys i was looking to replace all the fans in the scout and i found the Fractal design silent series but i was wondering would they be powerful enough?

Link: http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=18


----------



## PapaSmurf

They are fine as case fans. I wouldn't use one as a CPU Heatsink or Rad fan though.


----------



## Sandvich

yea i will be using them as case fans thanks for the quick reply


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. Just like all too many people think they need a PSU that is much larger than they really do (like thinking they need a 1000watt when they only need a 500) people tend to think they need much more powerful case fans than they really do. Case fans of 35 to 45cfm are more than enough when placed properly. You only need more powerful ones to force the air between the fins of a heatsink or radiator. If a 45cfm fan isn't getting the job done as a case fan the problem is the opening in the case, not the fan.


----------



## Sandvich

one more question would they be much better than the scouts stock fans? Thanks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandvich;12027243*
> one more question would they be much better than the scouts stock fans? Thanks


The stock fans are very adequate fans for most setups. If you're gonna OC to the moon then I'd say change them for something better, or if you're going for a certain look. I still use two of the stock fans. The front 140 and the rear 120 relocated to the 5.25 bay for intake and they work great. I did change out the top 140 with the 120 that came with my H50 and it made a minor improvement, but I think thats just because it goes faster.


----------



## tianh

someone in the bay area come pick up my scout case! cheap cheap cheap

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/sys/2162995399.html


----------



## mnorris12706

Fellow Scout in need of HELP!!! I recently swapped out my X58 hardware for P67 hardware (see sig. below). While I'm still rockin' the amazing CM Scout, I feel the change in hardware is worthy of a name change for my system. Unfortunatley, I'm fresh out of ideas. Anyone care to toss out some names I could rename my box too? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i my self much prefer .357 Magnum.... 9mm is just too small... .45 is slow..

this.....








is just classy.....










Nice! I love the classic styles. *no plastic*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


Fellow Scout in need of HELP!!! I recently swapped out my X58 hardware for P67 hardware (see sig. below). While I'm still rockin' the amazing CM Scout, I feel the change in hardware is worthy of a name change for my system. Unfortunatley, I'm fresh out of ideas. Anyone care to toss out some names I could rename my box too? It would be much appreciated.


The PREDITOR


----------



## Enigma8750

This one is my personal favorite..


----------



## Enigma8750

*My 10,000th Post.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avioni*


just got this case , love it. the most silent case ive ever had. and great thread btw










































Welcome to the club, avioni...


----------



## JoeYo

Hi ! Its me again. I'm done with the RACK, thanks again. (I fianally used a Drill.)
As I said its my first time Build so i'm a bit lost with connections.
Here my question :








Thanks.


----------



## Telnets

Its to power the LED fans in the case. They have a separate power connector so when you turn the LED off with the case switch, the fan still stays on. I think its the top and the front fans that will plug into that... Or maybe its the rear and front, i dont remember, the fans were the first thing to go on my case LOL


----------



## JoeYo

I can connect it to a 4Pins but he has only 2 empty Pins.
By the way, can someone analyze and validate my connection please ?
PSU and Case connectors :








PSU Connectors :








PSU Connectors :








PSU Connectors :


----------



## PapaSmurf

Without knowing which PSU you have it's difficult to advise you very well, but you definitely have the VGA wrong. You need to be using the VGA 6pin connectors for them, not 4 pin.

You need to click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with.


----------



## DireLeon2010

_*He's over 10,000!!!*_









Which Dremel would be good for a noob modder?

What the frack is wrong with these guys? If you arn't getting any these back in, just say so. Sheesh. seems like I've been checking this site for months. Thought this might look cool with red leds.


----------



## JoeYo

Ok thank you for your answer, i'm gonna add my system.
Edit : Done


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeYo;12035882*
> Hi ! Its me again. I'm done with the RACK, thanks again. (I fianally used a Drill.)
> As I said its my first time Build so i'm a bit lost with connections.
> Here my question :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Most store bought fans have a Male and Female Molex connector. They put both so you can plug in a fan and then have another Molex to use. Like a necklace chain. on and on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;12035902*
> Its to power the LED fans in the case. They have a separate power connector so when you turn the LED off with the case switch, the fan still stays on. I think its the top and the front fans that will plug into that... Or maybe its the rear and front, i dont remember, the fans were the first thing to go on my case LOL


True.. But the problem is. If you use the molex and you use a lighted fan with just one power source you will still have lighted fans after the LED switch is turned off.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12036407*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*He's over 10,000!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Dremel would be good for a noob modder?
> 
> What the frack is wrong with these guys? If you arn't getting any these back in, just say so. Sheesh. seems like I've been checking this site for months. Thought this might look cool with red leds.


Dremel is a dremel.. The Craftsman and the Black and Decker are almost as good as a Dremel. But to a person like me its like buying a Gibson or the cheaper version guitar. Both look and sometime act alike but the proof is in the craftsmanship and the parts that it is made of..


----------



## PapaSmurf

JoeYo, looking at the specs page for that PSU it looks like you would use the 6pin VGA (or GPU) connector for one of the power ports of the graphics card, and the 6 pin portion of the 6+2 pin vga (gpu) connector for the other.


----------



## JoeYo

In fact I put the 2 6pins but I wrote 4 pins -_-.
Thank you and enigma8750 for your support.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay, that's good. Now have fun with it.


----------



## JoeYo

In fact i've still some probs with it (can't put my GPU on the x16 slot, had to put it on the x4 one, CPU cooler isn't steady enough, i've to replace it with the Intel one and still have to fix these case connections).
See you soon







.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeYo;12037182*
> In fact I put the 2 6pins but I wrote 4 pins -_-.
> Thank you and enigma8750 for your support.


You are very Welcome ... JoeYo...


----------



## Sandvich

Can the scout fit a H70 or only a H50?


----------



## Enigma8750

The H-70 will fit with one fan on the back and the radiator against the inside of the case and the pusher fan on top of the Northbridge power capacitors..


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandvich;12037713*
> Can the scout fit a H70 or only a H50?


It fits, I've had the H-70, the H-50 and the Frio, all 3 within 1 to 3 degrees of each other. The H-70 looks cool in the case but it really is over kill imho.


----------



## Enigma8750

Kev-B.. Does the H-70 come with that clear fan to radiator tunnel Bezel.


----------



## Telnets

no it doesnt.. they are commonly called a "shroud"..

you can pick up nice clear ones like that from most modder sites for a couple bucks, or you can just snip out the links holding a fan in place on a normal fan and use its casing to get the same result.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12037071*
> Dremel is a dremel.. The Craftsman and the Black and Decker are almost as good as a Dremel. But to a person like me its like buying a Gibson or the cheaper version guitar. Both look and sometime act alike but the proof is in the craftsmanship and the parts that it is made of..


BUT!!!, if you can't afford a Gibson, then you choose the lesser of the evils and go with the best your money can buy and learn to use it's weaknesses to your advantage.

I've always said as finicky as the Les Pauls are for staying in tune out of the box, if I could afford a lower mid-range one ($800-$1000), I'd buy one and junk all of factory hardware and put super quality gear on it. Well, Epiphone must have been listening, because they built it. The Epiphone Les Paul Traditional Pro. Grover tuners, hot humbuckers with coil taps, yes I said coil taps, for that creamy single coil tone. They've included factory strap locks so it cant fall off and they've slathered it with a gloss wine finish on the top offset by a white pick guard, black and white pups, white binding all around including the neck and a satin wine finish on the back and best of all it's selling at the unbelievable low price of $499.99 (list-$832.99) at Guitar Center!

Feast your eyes on what will be the new edition to my family, the Wine Red Epiphone Les Paul Traditional Pro;








Close your eyes and listen to the sustain. You can't hear it? Well you would if I'd been playing it. Don't even point at it!

If I hadn't seen this beauty I'd have gone for this;










So to come back around to my original point, if you can't afford one, a knock off Dremel sure beats not having one at all.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeYo;12036248*
> I can connect it to a 4Pins but he has only 2 empty Pins.
> By the way, can someone analyze and validate my connection please ?
> PSU and Case connectors :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU Connectors :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU Connectors :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU Connectors :


Those two Grey Sata plugs are for AHCI and Raid set up. AHCI is great for SSDs And raid is a way of making two drives work together to be one drive. part of the data on one part on the other. They both work together to get the data to the computer fast by dividing the work between them

I do know that AHCI is great for Solid State Drives. You can also raid them but if you are just using one i don't think it will cause you any harm.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12039011*
> BUT!!!, if you can't afford a Gibson, then you choose the lesser of the evils and go with the best your money can buy and learn to use it's weaknesses to your advantage.
> 
> I've always said as finicky as the Les Pauls are for staying in tune out of the box, if I could afford a lower mid-range one ($800-$1000), I'd buy one and junk all of factory hardware and put super quality gear on it. Well, Epiphone must have been listening, because they built it. The Epiphone Les Paul Traditional Pro. Grover tuners, hot humbuckers with coil taps, yes I said coil taps, for that creamy single coil tone. They've included factory strap locks so it cant fall off and they've slathered it with a gloss wine finish on the top offset by a white pick guard, black and white pups, white binding all around including the neck and a satin wine finish on the back and best of all it's selling at the unbelievable low price of $499.99 (list-$832.99) at Guitar Center!
> 
> So to come back around to my original point, if you can't afford one, a knock off Dremel sure beats not having one .


That's a beautiful gem you got there. Yea.. its a good choice and ulimately you're right.. Having something is better than nothing.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12023232*
> Wow! there's been alot going on in my absence. First off, remember this conversation E. ? ''MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO''
> 
> "YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!''
> 
> They'll not listen to us, because they'd have to give us credit. Besides why the hell would they want to listen to the largest case thread on OCN? What the hell could we know anyway?
> 
> Second, I've been absent because I've been shopping for new toys, mainly this; Ibanez ART320BLS
> 
> This is the one I really want, but I can't get Pro coverage from Guitar Center on it, so I don't know; Ibanez S420BBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife said get 'em both (I know I've got three pictured), but with everything else; amp, case etc... it'll be over $1800 and I've got too many other things to take care of. I'll probably change my mind another 100 times in the next two weeks waiting for the tax return, but my favorite is the S420.
> 
> Also I was going to get the Corsair 600t, but I was looking at the Scout and decided it's just to pretty, err..., handsome to be replacing so maybe next year or this year if we get a Storm Ranger. DID YOU HEAR THAT COOLER MASTER????
> 
> I am however getting with these for the Scout
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231372
> 
> and these cuz I'll need to hear my tunes when I'm shredding along with my new axe and amp!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121120


Ok, despite that one being Blue and I really love Blue, I like that Guitar up there, I'm just looking at specs though & I know in the audio world you can't tell squat from these specs. It does look pretty sweet too.

Processor: Vey nice one, make sure you turn on the 64bit, Cbit disable (there's 3 though, I'll get which one soon), and turn on Virtualization, even if you think you never use it, I just did a long study on security and some programs are using Virtualization to secure themselves.

The SSD: Awesome choice! If it comes with that layout on the front, I would put it in the window, some black tape over the while lettering.









The Speakers: Isn't that the same set you recommended I get?? Aren't they about $89- less than when I was looking? Dang man, where's my tax refund?? Hey Mindy, the new dishwasher costs $270- plus a $335- installation fee!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12023578*
> 9's are for babies. Real men use a 45.


My sniper school instructor said "Never trust a .45 as far as you can throw one because that's about how far the effective range is", I've only known one person that could fire one with any accuracy worth a dang!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;12024184*
> Im about to put this in my cart
> 
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=2023
> 
> I want to do it!!! but... but.. dog just went to the vet and cost 600 bucks... but I want it!!


Very nice!! Wish I had a setup like that to add on in my system!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12025965*
> i love coming home to see stuff like this after days like today...
> 
> i my self much prefer .357 Magnum.... 9mm is just too small... .45 is slow..
> 
> this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is just classy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i went shooting today.... just finished cleaning this one when i read that XD


She's soooo Purty!! Before I read this, I was going to reply to PapaSmurfs post that a .357 is sooooo much better, you did it for me. What year is it? How's your accuracy??

I took Mindy shooting one time, she has quirky vision, she only sees in 2D because her left eye was formed with a strange condtion, she sees out of it fine, but it doesn't play nice with her right eye. She had only shot a .22 rifle before, this was her second time shooting. On the Glock 9mm, 7 of 10 center mass, S&W .45, 5 of 10 center mass.

Then the .357's. This one:
http://www.darinmurphy.com/images/firearms/rugersp101-357.jpg She got 7 of 10 center mass & tight grouping.

This one: http://www.darinmurphy.com/images/firearms/ruger_gp-100_357.jpg
Can you tell I love Rugers?? She got 9 of 10 center mass & the 10th was on the line, the grouping was 5 in a 3" circle, the others just outside of that. I made sure we sold the guns before we moved!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12039267*
> That's a beautiful gem you got there. Yea.. its a good choice and ulimately you're right.. Having something is better than nothing.


Yeppir!! I'd rather have a netbook than no internet & I'd rather have a landline than no phone. I'd rather be a forrest than a tree. Oh, wait that's not on the same subject!







It is a sweet guitar though & I have heard that one played.

Ok, gang. I have to tear apart my Haf & start over. Then it will be Mindy's Scout, after they're done I'll be putting up my own thread on wire management. Stay tuned!!


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12037937*
> It fits, I've had the H-70, the H-50 and the Frio, all 3 within 1 to 3 degrees of each other. The H-70 looks cool in the case but it really is over kill imho.


H-70 overkill? OVERKILL?! I have my tripple rad for a single gpu and my 940









Edit: Hi btw :3


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN;12042267*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12037937*
> It fits, I've had the H-70, the H-50 and the Frio, all 3 within 1 to 3 degrees of each other. The H-70 looks cool in the case but it really is over kill imho.
> 
> 
> 
> H-70 overkill? OVERKILL?! I have my tripple rad for a single gpu and my 940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Hi btw :3
Click to expand...

I would agree with Kev-B.

The H70 really is kinda overkill, for its performance vs price.

Consider that the H70 runs about $99+ and the H50 runs about $60.

You can get the H50, throw on a pair of CM R4's for $8 - $9 a piece; total cost roughly $75 - $80... put the fans in a push/pull and have the same performance that the H70 has out of the box.

I'm running my H50 with a pair of R4's in push/pull with shrouds and my Phenom II 955, idles under 25c and under excessive load (prime95 torture) it hardly ever touches 35c.

Compared to my PII-940 on my other build, which idles at 32c on air... I would say that H50 is pretty remarkable!

You could still be cheaper then the H70 (by a few dollars) if you went with a pair of GT's on the H50, if you can find them under $20 a piece; and still beat the performance of the H70.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Thats a nice guitar rockr69.

I myself have an epiphone guitar, couldn't afford a gibson at the time so I got one of these:










Love the sound it produces, I use it more for the lighter stuff.
For the heavy stuff I have this:


----------



## Telnets

Enigma:

Quote:



Those two Grey Sata plugs are for AHCI and Raid set up. AHCI is great for SSDs And raid is a way of making two drives work together to be one drive. part of the data on one part on the other. They both work together to get the data to the computer fast by dividing the work between them

I do know that AHCI is great for Solid State Drives. You can also raid them but if you are just using one i don't think it will cause you any harm.


This is correct, and kind of not.. Hes correct in the fact these plugs usualy do raid and AHCI.. however hes kind of not correct, or at least doesnt mention they usualy arnt the only ones that do.

On my last, board, The different color plugs are actualy for a feature called easyraid (Or something like that). Its like a newbie, no fuss raid controller that you can connect 2 drives to and in say you want them to either be performance, or Security. Performance is raid0 (2 drives work together for faster read/write times), security is raid1 (2 drives mirror eachother so if one dies the other can recover the data).

However, On my current board, the different color ones are simply Sata3 6gb/s connectors and nothing more. I can raid any and all of my Sata connections.

Check your MB manual for your boards specific configuration, because im pretty sure most motherboards now, you can set ALL your SATA connections to IDE/RAID/AHCI Mode in your Bios. IDE is usualy default. If you have an SSD, plan to get one someday, or plan to use any of the Sata specific features (like hot swapping), you should change this to AHCI mode for it to function correctly. In fact I would recomend just changing it out of IDE anyhow.

*EDIT:*
I looked at the bigger picture of your motherboard, and the light blue ones are labled 3Gb/s, and the grey ones are labled 6gb/s.

So if i were building your system, I would go into your bios, make sure your sata controller is set to AHCI, and plug all your drives into your light blue ones.

I know everyone loves using the Sata 3 because they are "faster" but the reality is, your HD, even a good ones like a speedy WD Black or OCZ Vertex 2 SSD, dont close to maxing out Sata 3gb/s transfer bandwidth. There are hard drives and devices coming that actualy do, but chances are, if you bought a mainstream drive and it didnt cost you 600+ bucks, it doesnt, so your regular light blue connectors are more then enough for it.

Im not sure what the dark blue one labled "Sata6gb/s_E1" is for.. and why its different? Maybe that one is setup for an external E-Sata connection? If thats the case, I would plug your case eSata into there. You certainly dont have do, but its all by itself, colored differently, so i would use it just to keep it seperate in my head that its kind of a "Special" connection if i came back to work on the case months from now sort of thing. Im kinda O.C.D. That way though


----------



## Enigma8750

Man... We have some talent on this thread... Thanks telnet.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Thats a nice guitar rockr69.

I myself have an epiphone guitar, couldn't afford a gibson at the time so I got one of these:










Love the sound it produces, I use it more for the lighter stuff.
For the heavy stuff I have this:





















Here is my first Ibenez. Its a 1982 Roadster. I had her till 1988 when I got my Washburn black chrome flying Vee. After that I got a hold of a very rare Yamaha that was build after the Paul Reed Smith. It had a Violin solid body neck locking nut and the prettiest sounding pickups that would do anything. That guitar with my Digi could be made to sound like any guitar I wanted it to. She was a princess.


----------



## Enigma8750

How to take the perfect Photo of your Rig.

This is a new sticky on Page one.


----------



## cjc75

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Rockr69*   and these cuz I'll need to hear my tunes when I'm shredding along with my new axe and amp!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836121120  
I have the Logitech Z-5300e 5.1 THX series, which is just a step down from those Z-5500's.
  Amazon.com: Logitech Z-5300e THX-Certified 280-Watt 5.1 Surround Sound PC and Gaming Speaker System: Electronics

I have them pumping out of a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional series card...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829102019

Unfortunately it looks like Logitech no longer produces the Z-5300 series... but I'll tell ya, the sound is absolutely _phenomenal_!

Neary 300 watts of raw power being pumped out of those speakers; and sometimes I sincerely believe that the sound quality is incredibly way better then my Sony 5.1 500wt Stereo out in my living room. I hardly ever use that stereo anymore, as I have all I need now, right on my computer!

I can watch Television through my TV Tuner Card, and I can watch Blu-Ray movies on my Blu-ray drive, and I can do it all in full 5.1 surround in my little bedroom, on a 24" widescreen LCD...

It sounds and looks so much better then my living room set up, which aside from the Sony, is being pumped through a set of Pioneer 3-way floor speakers that include a 12" woofer with a midrange and tweeter, in each cabinet, as well as a Klipsch powered 8" sub on the side, and Bose for my center and rear channels... and a regular 27" television...

I'm sure, much of the sound quality on my PC though is due to my X-Fi card; but I also believe that the Logitech Z-5300e speakers are a big contributor to the quality.

As for the Z-5500's... I wanted to buy those. But, at the time I read a lot of negative reviews on them, that they go bad after only a year or two of use... while I've had my Z-5300e's running for almost 6 years now and they still sound as though they were brand new!

However, that _was_ 6 years ago, that I read those reviews on the 5500's, so perhaps Logitech has made some improvements on them, seeing as they are still selling those while it looks like the 5300's no longer produced!

I am dreading the day when my 5300's eventually do die, as I don't know what I will ever do without them... there is literally nothing else on the market that can ever compare to them except perhaps the 5500!

There are a lot of other 5.1 sets out there for the PC, but none of them come anywhere close to the rated 280 watts of the 5300, let alone the 500 watts of the 5500... most of the others I've seen barely top 100 watts.

There are 3 other sets on Newegg.. a Creative set topping out at 50 watts! 6 watts per satellite and 20 watts to the sub. Are you kidding me? They call that a quality 5.1 speaker set?

The other, by Cyber Acoustics ,.is even worse! 5 watts per satellite + 15 watts to the sub??!! Like, ***?

Logitech makes the _ONLY_, decent quality 5.1 speakers for the PC!

I hope you get those 5500's man and I hope they shake your whole fracking house right off its foundations; and blast whatever dippy PC speakers your neighbors might have right off the planet!!









EDIT -- Oh yea, one more thing...

I used to play the Bass; had a Yamaha RBX-800a Five String, with a gorgeous translucent blue finish, with in-laid fret lines so had the fretless sound, and a hip shot on that low string. i strung her E A D G C, instead of the normal stringing on a 5 String Base, B E A D G... that way I had that hip shot to detune my low down a notch, and I had the ability to hit the highs on that C... it was awesome!

She was a very rare find that I stumbled on in a used guitar shop one day, as the RBX-800a's were normally 4 strings.

Also had an Epiphone Les at one point as well, cranked through a Mesa Boogie V-Twin into an old Marshall with dual 12" Celestrons...

Eventually though I lost interest and ended up selling off all my equipment in favor of my newer hobby of building high end PC's...

But damn, now I'm wishing I still played!

Get those 5500's and rock out!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;12042909*
> Enigma:
> 
> This is correct, and kind of not.. Hes correct in the fact these plugs usualy do raid and AHCI.. however hes kind of not correct, or at least doesnt mention they usualy arnt the only ones that do.
> 
> On my last, board, The different color plugs are actualy for a feature called easyraid (Or something like that). Its like a newbie, no fuss raid controller that you can connect 2 drives to and in say you want them to either be performance, or Security. Performance is raid0 (2 drives work together for faster read/write times), security is raid1 (2 drives mirror eachother so if one dies the other can recover the data).
> 
> However, On my current board, the different color ones are simply Sata3 6gb/s connectors and nothing more. I can raid any and all of my Sata connections.
> 
> Check your MB manual for your boards specific configuration, because im pretty sure most motherboards now, you can set ALL your SATA connections to IDE/RAID/AHCI Mode in your Bios. IDE is usualy default. If you have an SSD, plan to get one someday, or plan to use any of the Sata specific features (like hot swapping), you should change this to AHCI mode for it to function correctly. In fact I would recomend just changing it out of IDE anyhow.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> I looked at the bigger picture of your motherboard, and the light blue ones are labled 3Gb/s, and the grey ones are labled 6gb/s.
> 
> So if i were building your system, I would go into your bios, make sure your sata controller is set to AHCI, and plug all your drives into your light blue ones.
> 
> I know everyone loves using the Sata 3 because they are "faster" but the reality is, your HD, even a good ones like a speedy WD Black or OCZ Vertex 2 SSD, dont close to maxing out Sata 3gb/s transfer bandwidth. There are hard drives and devices coming that actualy do, but chances are, if you bought a mainstream drive and it didnt cost you 600+ bucks, it doesnt, so your regular light blue connectors are more then enough for it.
> 
> Im not sure what the dark blue one labled "Sata6gb/s_E1" is for.. and why its different? Maybe that one is setup for an external E-Sata connection? If thats the case, I would plug your case eSata into there. You certainly dont have do, but its all by itself, colored differently, so i would use it just to keep it seperate in my head that its kind of a "Special" connection if i came back to work on the case months from now sort of thing. Im kinda O.C.D. That way though


From the Specifications for that specific motherboard.

Intel® P67 Express Chipset
4 xSATA 3.0 Gb/s ports (blue) SATA 2
2 xSATA 6.0 Gb/s ports (gray) SATA 3
Intel® Rapid Storage technology Support RAID 0,1,5,10

Marvell® PCIe SATA 6Gb/s controller
1 xUltraDMA 133/100/66 connector for up to 2 PATA devices
1 xExternal SATA port at the back I/O (6.0 Gb/s ready)
1 xSATA 6.0 Gb/s port (navy blue) SATA 3

Based on that info your best bet would be to put any Mechanical hard drives on the light blue Intel SATA 2 ports in AHCI or Raid mode. Put any SSD's that are actually SATA 3 on the gray Intel ports in either AHCI or Raid mode. Put your optical drive on either a light blue Intel SATA2 port (if you want it in AHCI mode) or the navy blue Marvell SATA 3 port in IDE/Compatability mode if you don't want it in AHCI mode (some burning and testing software won't work on a SATA Optical Drive running in AHCI mode).


----------



## JoeYo

Hi boys and girls. All my problems are fixed now ! My PC works very well.
Thanks again.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

forum alive again D:


----------



## Sandvich

If i got the H50 could i put it in exhaust with just the one fan?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandvich;12046697*
> If i got the H50 could i put it in exhaust with just the one fan?


Yes, but depending on the CPU you have and how much you OC it you might not like the temps. A push/pull setup with some good fans like CM BladeMasters that have a lot of static pressure will probably lower your cpu temps by a couple of degrees C over just using one of them as a push fan.

You need to click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12046632*
> forum alive again D:


But slower than molasses in January. Feels like I'm accessing it on a dialup account from this connection.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandvich;12037713*
> Can the scout fit a H70 or only a H50?


The Scout has more than enough room. I have an H70 and two Ultra Kaze 3000's in push/pull. The ultra kazes are thicker than your average 120mm fan -- 3/4 the thickness of the H70's dual-thickness rad themselves. I have it all mounted in the front drive bay as an intake and then two high rpm fans on the side window to suck out the hot air. So far, I haven't noticed any higher temps fromt his configuration, and the processor gets fresh, cool air from the front of the case.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12035510*
> The PREDITOR


I like it, though I was thinking something terminator/machine/apocalyptic themed. Once the new OCZ SATA III SSDs shown off at CES hit the market, I'm going to pick two up along with some new black fans with white leds and a couple of short blue ccfls. Going with a robot theme. What do you think? I thought of playing with the 2600K like T2600 or T2000 or something like that. But nothing has "wowed" me yet.


----------



## Sandvich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12046949*
> Yes, but depending on the CPU you have and how much you OC it you might not like the temps. A push/pull setup with some good fans like CM BladeMasters that have a lot of static pressure will probably lower your cpu temps by a couple of degrees C over just using one of them as a push fan.
> 
> You need to click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with.


Yea i filled it out. Im not gonna be overclocking lots just want it to cool down the cpu. How much better would temps be if i put it as intake instead of exhaust with only one fan


----------



## Jamyy10

I just ordered myself one of these!










Its a Black & Decker 18v Combi Drill. As you can see it comes with loads of bits and bobs. All except a case to put it all in. So i will get a tool bag off of my dad. And even better still it was reduced from £139.98 to £49!!!!!

This is my plan for the cooling setup:










But when i told my dad what my plans were he thought up another idea:










What do you guys think? I think its a big thing that no one has really put too much thought on.
Because Corsair are right, you really should have the air blowing in from the back of the case onto the rad.
But then again it will heat up your case temps, motherboard, RAM, GPU ect.

Like my idea in the picture 1. With a fan in the drive bay pushing air in the H50's direction and the one at the front at the bottom of the case blowing air through the HDD's. The air is getting hot before it hits the rad and not cooling the CPU properly.

Its a sticky situation i think, what can i do to keep everything cool at the same time?

I managed to test my system before i had to RMA the board and the setup with the cooling was like this:










And if i remember correctly i would get temps of around 33 degrees idle and i think it was 66 degrees on full load using Prime 95. Is that good?


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandvich;12047276*
> Yea i filled it out. Im not gonna be overclocking lots just want it to cool down the cpu. How much better would temps be if i put it as intake instead of exhaust with only one fan


My opinion is a push fan is more beneficial than a pull fan if only one can be used. (But you should really use both.)


----------



## DB006

The PSU will suck air from below and blow out the back unless you turn it over, then it'll suck from the case and blow out the back, it will never blow out the bottom


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandvich;12047276*
> Yea i filled it out. Im not gonna be overclocking lots just want it to cool down the cpu. How much better would temps be if i put it as intake instead of exhaust with only one fan


The problem with that would be that the rest of the interior of the case would heat up more which would open up a hole nother can of worms into the mix. Stick with it as an exhaust.


----------



## Telnets

Personally, i have my H70 in my 5.24 bays as an intake... in a push/pull configuration and it works wonderfully. The back and top exhaust's are plenty to carry any heat from the H70 away and out of the case and i have zero problems with keeping the case cool (along with the bottom front as an intake).

In fact, doing this has actualy improved my CPU temps by 2-3 degrees on average then the exhaust on the back, or intake on the back (i tried it all ways to see what would work best)

I used the metal bay covers to secure the front fan to the case, then that fan is secured to a shroud, and the shroud is then secured to the H70's Rad. Otherwise the H70's hoses wouldnt Reach for me.










and then I added the pull fan on the back.










Didnt have to buy, or do any case mods, the front metal bay covers actualy fit the 120mm fan holes perfectly.

This really keeps the inside of my case nice and tidy.. im going to miss this setup when i go water cooling


----------



## Sandvich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12047378*
> The problem with that would be that the rest of the interior of the case would heat up more which would open up a hole nother can of worms into the mix. Stick with it as an exhaust.


Yea thats why i didnt want to do intake. Ill try get some fans for push pull.Thanks to everyone for their help


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;12047442*
> Personally, i have my H70 in my 5.24 bays as an INTAKE... in a push/pull configuration and it works wonderfully. The back and top exhaust's are plenty to carry any heat from the H70 away and out of the case and i have zero problems with keeping the case cool (along with the bottom front as an intake).
> 
> In fact, doing this has actualy improved my CPU temps by 2-3 degrees on average then the exhaust on the back, or intake on the back (i tried it all ways to see what would work best)
> 
> I used the metal bay covers to secure the front fan to the case, then that fan is secured to a shroud, and the shroud is then secured to the H70's Rad. Otherwise the H70's hoses wouldnt Reach for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I added the pull fan on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt have to buy, or do any case mods, the front metal bay covers actualy fit the 120mm fan holes perfectly.
> 
> This really keeps the inside of my case nice and tidy.. im going to miss this setup when i go water cooling


Thats a good idea but what if you play games or run a heavy application and the CPU heats up to 50 degrees. All that heat is going to heat up the ram and motherboard before it gets out the exhaust.

Although i do like what you have done. I think i might consider that as one of my options.


----------



## Telnets

The inside temp of my case doesn't heat up more then a few degrees even while running stress tests in prime95, Also keep in mind that's with my i7 clocked to 4 gigs so its producing its share of heat.

Honestly, the air across the rad moves too fast to really pick up a whole lot of heat before its exhausted out the top or back of the case so it hasn't been a problem at all. If your case is heating up, its because your not getting rid of the air fast enough so hot air is building up. However, my rear and top fans move more combined CFM then intake fans, so its basically trying to suck more air out of the case then the front fans can provide, which means no stale hot air sits around heating up the other components.

My Video cards, my ram, and my North/south bridge all have normal temp ranges when my CPU is at 100% load.

Don't get me wrong, im not saying this setup is laboratory tested and so the best way of running an H70, all im saying is that ive played around with my system for about a week, ran my H70 as an exhaust, an intake, fan outside the computer, fan inside the computer, push, pull, both.. you name it, ive tried it. Even tried it as an intake and exhaust at the top instead to see if it made any difference.. Out of all the configurations i did, this worked best for me, and got me my lowest temps. Your setup might provide different results.

I also have a solid window, and eliminated the side vents as i didnt want the negitive pressure in the case pulling air in from the side, instead of the front, so that could be a factor between setups as well.

This was my last Test with Prime95 running at 100% load for 45 minutes when I took the screen captures. Done about a week ago and where I stopped tinkering with my system.. Now im going to a custom watercooling loop just for something to mess with over the winter... Not sure whats going on with Fan3.. thats my H70 fans, on a Y connector, so i think it might be getting some sort of weird combined reading, but both fans on the H70 are 1500RPM Coolermasters...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnorris12706;12047136*
> I like it, though I was thinking something terminator/machine/apocalyptic themed. Once the new OCZ SATA III SSDs shown off at CES hit the market, I'm going to pick two up along with some new black fans with white leds and a couple of short blue ccfls. Going with a robot theme. What do you think? I thought of playing with the 2600K like T2600 or T2000 or something like that. But nothing has "wowed" me yet.


Okay.. You know how the other terminators could change themselves into inanimate objects. Just imagine one that has turned itself into a CMSS. Then you play with silver and black and blue accents and make it look almost about to change back into the Cyborg.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12040072*
> She's soooo Purty!! Before I read this, I was going to reply to PapaSmurfs post that a .357 is sooooo much better, you did it for me. What year is it? How's your accuracy??
> 
> Can you tell I love Rugers?? She got 9 of 10 center mass & the 10th was on the line, the grouping was 5 in a 3" circle, the others just outside of that. I made sure we sold the guns before we moved!


im decent with it... first 3 or 4 are usually right where i want them but after that i get a little trigger shy







... i want to say late 60s but im not too sure my dad got it when he was in the army so that narrows it down a little but im not sure at all

i LOVE my Rugers... them and my Remingtons... thats too bad about having to sell them...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Thats a nice guitar rockr69.

I myself have an epiphone guitar, couldn't afford a gibson at the time so I got one of these:










Love the sound it produces, I use it more for the lighter stuff.
For the heavy stuff I have this:




















Those are both sweet! Maybe I'll do guitar themed case mod in honor of the resident shredders here


----------



## Sandvich

Ok so if im going to do push pull on the H50 what are the best fans that are not too loud but have decent airflow. i have to get PWM ones correct?


----------



## PapaSmurf

A couple of CM BladeMasters would be good. Excellent Static Pressure and PWM control. Not the regular R4's, but the BladeMasters.


----------



## Sandvich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


A couple of CM BladeMasters would be good. Excellent Static Pressure and PWM control. Not the regular R4's, but the BladeMasters.


Hmm i cant seem to find those fans on performance-Pcs and they dont sell them in my country either. Ive looked at the scythe slip stream fans are they any good?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandvich;12050782*
> Hmm i cant seem to find those fans on performance-Pcs and they dont sell them in my country either. Ive looked at the scythe slip stream fans are they any good?


Slipstreams are fine for case fans, but they don't perform well on heatsinks or rads as they don't have much static pressure so they don't push much air through the fins. If you can't get the BladeMasters I would look for the CM R4's or some Hi Speed Yate Loons.


----------



## Sandvich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Slipstreams are fine for case fans, but they don't perform well on heatsinks or rads as they don't have much static pressure so they don't push much air through the fins. If you can't get the BladeMasters I would look for the CM R4's or some Hi Speed Yate Loons.


But dont the fans have to be PWM so they fit into the cpu fan slot?


----------



## ACM

Finally came back to OCN.

Been caught up in school & work.

Moved on to another case, but starting up a nice mini rig with my old scout case.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sandvich*


But dont the fans have to be PWM so they fit into the cpu fan slot?


No. You can plug a 3pin fan onto a 4pin PWM header just fine. If you look carefully you'll see that the orientation tab is positioned so it connects to the proper 3 pins. The first 3 wires of a 4 pin PWM connector (black red and yellow) are the same as the 3 wires of a 3 pin connector. All they do as add the 4th wire (blue) for PWM support next to the yellow wire. You can also connect a 4pin PWM fan to a 3 pin motherboard header as well as the connector is keyed so that the 3 correct wires are plugged in. You just lose PWM support when you plug a 3pin fan onto a 4pin header or a 4pin fan onto a 3pin header. The fans will run just fine though and you can use the regular fan control options in the bios if you want.


----------



## Sandvich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


No. You can plug a 3pin fan onto a 4pin PWM header just fine. If you look carefully you'll see that the orientation tab is positioned so it connects to the proper 3 pins. The first 3 wires of a 4 pin PWM connector (black red and yellow) are the same as the 3 wires of a 3 pin connector. All they do as add the 4th wire (blue) for PWM support next to the yellow wire. You can also connect a 4pin PWM fan to a 3 pin motherboard header as well as the connector is keyed so that the 3 correct wires are plugged in. You just lose PWM support when you plug a 3pin fan onto a 4pin header or a 4pin fan onto a 3pin header. The fans will run just fine though and you can use the regular fan control options in the bios if you want.


Ah ok thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem.


----------



## Sandvich

sorry for asking so much questions lol but is it safe to use a PWM y splitter cable and when you plug two fans into it do they run at the same speed? Also i checked my mobo manual and it said the cpu_fan has a maximum of 2A (24W) of fan power thats enough for 2 fans right


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay.. You know how the other terminators could change themselves into inanimate objects. Just imagine one that has turned itself into a CMSS. Then you play with silver and black and blue accents and make it look almost about to change back into the Cyborg.










That sounds exactly like what I'm going for. So Cyborg for the name?


----------



## mnorris12706

In my move to the "Cyborg" theme, I'm looking at getting some white led fans. I'm stuck on two different styles black with white led or clear with white led. I'll also have some blue ccfl's in the case as well. What do you guys think?
Attachment 190934 Attachment 190935


----------



## mnorris12706

Or what about these
Attachment 190938


----------



## mnorris12706

test


----------



## black!ce

@mnorris use the xigmatek ones


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *black!ce*


@mnorris use the xigmatek ones


Both of those on the previous page are xigmatek. one is clear one is Smokey black.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sandvich*


sorry for asking so much questions lol but is it safe to use a PWM y splitter cable and when you plug two fans into it do they run at the same speed? Also i checked my mobo manual and it said the cpu_fan has a maximum of 2A (24W) of fan power thats enough for 2 fans right


As long as both fans combined don't draw over 2A of current you'll be fine. The high speed Yate Loons draw .30A each, so they would be find. CoolerMaster R4's draw .37A each and the BladeMasters draw .36A each. For the most part you could hook up a pair of just about any fans and be okay. The ones to watch out for are the big San Ace's and Delta's that draw up to an amp or more each. To be safe I wouldn't put more than 1.6A combined on a header though just so you have a bit of leway.

If in doubt, post a link to the fan you are thinking about using and I'll check them out for you.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


In my move to the "Cyborg" theme, I'm looking at getting some white led fans. I'm stuck on two different styles black with white led or clear with white led. I'll also have some blue ccfl's in the case as well. What do you guys think?
Attachment 190934 Attachment 190935



The R4s if you want a more subtle blue glow, Xiggys if you want it brighter.

Was the last Terminator movie any good? Never saw it. Liked the first three.

edit
Whoa! White? Sorry, thought you wanted blue. Smoky black....might work.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Jennifer Aniston? Really? Anybody know if this is for real?


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


The R4s if you want a more subtle blue glow, Xiggys if you want it brighter.

Was the last Terminator movie any good? Never saw it. Liked the first three.

edit
Whoa! White? Sorry, thought you wanted blue. Smoky black....might work.


Well, either color will work. But I think i settled on these two:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233036

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233046

Along with a couple of the short blue ccfl and blacklight ccfl I think I'll be golden. The above fans have semi-transparent black casing, white leds and blue semi-transparent fan blades.

And to be honest, I never saw the last one either. Looks like I have plans with the TV tonight...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnorris12706;12052662*
> In my move to the "Cyborg" theme, I'm looking at getting some white led fans. I'm stuck on two different styles black with white led or clear with white led. I'll also have some blue ccfl's in the case as well. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 190934
> View attachment 190935


That clear white Xigmatec fan would be ballin.. I think, I would go with that one.







.

Here is a Screen Saver..


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandvich;12050782*
> Hmm i cant seem to find those fans on performance-Pcs and they dont sell them in my country either. Ive looked at the scythe slip stream fans are they any good?


If you can't find the Blade Masters; but you're also interested in Scythe, then look for the Gentle Typhoon's; as the folks over on the Water Cooling section here just about worship the GT's. Look for the AP-15 model, chances are it will be sold out at Performance-PC's, it usually is, but they also keep restocking on a regular basis.

You can also look at FrozenCPU.com.

Personally, I am using the Red LED Cooler Master R4's on my H50, a pair of them in Push/Pull, and I added a pair of shrouds that I made out of two old Thermaltake Fans that stopped working...

On idle, my Phenom II x4 955, runs under 27c; and on extreme load with a Prime95 torture test, it hardly ever reaches 35c. Bear in mind those temps are based on my average room temp which again is effected by my outdoor temp. Its been getting pretty cold here lately, we have had a lot of ice over the past week. I sometimes open my room window and let some air in... and my CPU idle temps drop down to under 20c!

If I close the window, and turn on the inside Heater, then my CPU idle goes up 27c - 30c.. as the vent is on my ceiling and no matter where I put my PC, the warm air is getting blown down towards the PC... so the H50 is going to suck that warm air in regardless of whether its running as an intake or an exhaust, its still sucking room temp air.

But as long as my idle is kept under 30, then I'm happy!

I had considered switching my R4's for a pair of GT AP-15's, but most posters in the H50/H70 Fan Club thread (see my Sig) have told me that such a switch would only give me a 1 - 2 degree difference...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12055582*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston? Really? Anybody know if this is for real?


This is not Jennifer Anniston. Jennifer is not this sexy


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12056624*
> This is not Jennifer Anniston. Jennifer is not this sexy


Just the opposite. Jennifer didn't look that bad before her nose job, let alone after. The thing in that pic barely looks human.


----------



## Enigma8750

you think that is it is Photo Chopped.? It is possible.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12056624*
> This is not Jennifer Anniston. Jennifer is not this sexy


Actually...

Yes, that IS, Jenn! --->> CLICKIE!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's terrible. She used to be so cute. That pic barely looks human.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12057389*
> That's terrible. She used to be so cute. That pic barely looks human.


The nose gets me. And yeah, I thought she was cute AND sexy before too.

Sexy pic tho


----------



## cjc75

I liked her so much better the old way! lol

that pic, with the teddy bear and all, kinda makes her look like she's trying out to be "America's Next Super Porn Star" ...


----------



## Sandvich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


As long as both fans combined don't draw over 2A of current you'll be fine. The high speed Yate Loons draw .30A each, so they would be find. CoolerMaster R4's draw .37A each and the BladeMasters draw .36A each. For the most part you could hook up a pair of just about any fans and be okay. The ones to watch out for are the big San Ace's and Delta's that draw up to an amp or more each. To be safe I wouldn't put more than 1.6A combined on a header though just so you have a bit of leway.

If in doubt, post a link to the fan you are thinking about using and I'll check them out for you.


Hey i found these fans and they sell them in my country so it works out alot cheaper are they any good. Gelid wing 12.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27554


----------



## PapaSmurf

They might be. No one here at OCN has tested them and posted anything about them so I can't be sure and I can't find any legit or trustworthy reviews off-site either. The specs look like they would probably be okay.


----------



## Enigma8750

Jenn got a full face job. .. I hope she doesn't get addicted to Plastic surgery. Jacko showed us how that would turn out.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sandvich*


Hey i found these fans and they sell them in my country so it works out alot cheaper are they any good. Gelid wing 12.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27554


Well I'm replacing my Gelid fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835426015

With Gentle Typhoon 1850rpms (GT-15's)


----------



## Enigma8750

Nice Wrack of Typhoons.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

My Scouts Evolution
Attachment 191082

Attachment 191083

Attachment 191084
Attachment 191085Attachment 191086


----------



## black!ce

Nice!


----------



## BrendonB

Hello Gentlemen

A few days ago....
I banged her sooooo hard... she scream back at me, urging me to stop.
However, I couldn't stop. Not now.....

Anyway, before you guys think I'm a complete weirdo...

I managed to fit a HD6950 (flashed into HD6970) into the Sexy Scout.

Just required a hammer and chisel... and a bit of skill to not manage to knock off a mobo cap ( pc running fine







)

I really wished I had a dremel... *sigh*

Oh and I have the XFX HD6950 which is realtively longer


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


How to take the perfect Photo of your Rig.

This is a new sticky on Page one.


Nice find! Thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrendonB*


Just required a hammer and chisel...wished I had a dremel... *sigh*

Oh and I have the XFX HD6950 which is realtively longer


That sent chills up my back! Please buy that dremel.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


My Scouts Evolution


Nice setup, what type of temps are you getting with that Rasa kit?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Nice find! Thanks

That sent chills up my back! Please buy that dremel.










@ BrendonB I'll second that, I have no idea how you didn't bend that thing up.


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


My Scouts Evolution
Attachment 191082

Attachment 191083

Attachment 191084
Attachment 191085Attachment 191086


Wow!!


----------



## Enigma8750

BrendenB.. I have to say quite the opposite. I think your chisel work was just what the Dr. Ordered.. The cut looks good and you got no filings everywhere. I am very proud that you got that big card in there.. Very nice work.. I am much like you. In my life I have used a lot of strange tools to complete a job.. People like us are the innovators of tomorrow.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12066521*
> BrendenB.. I have to say quite the opposite. I think your chisel work was just what the Dr. Ordered.. The cut looks good and you got no filings everywhere. I am very proud that you got that big card in there.. Very nice work.. I am much like you. In my life I have used a lot of strange tools to complete a job.. People like us are the innovators of tomorrow.


Now Go BUY YOU SOME TOOLS!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda;12063351*
> My Scouts Evolution
> View attachment 191082
> 
> 
> View attachment 191083
> 
> 
> View attachment 191084
> 
> View attachment 191085
> View attachment 191086












My favorite part of this build is two parts. First and number one. I love the aluminum standoffs you used for the radiator. It is perfect. They allow the case to breath normal and it is stands away and close enough to be part of the rig and properly cooled.

Second I like the no nonsense tubing. Its not in your face. It says I have a purpose and I am humble.. Great job.

Wait a minute. You got that back fan pulling into the case.. at this point I would take out the back fan all together and just upgrade your Blowhole fan to a higher Cfm


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12066591*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and number one. I love the aluminum standoffs you used for the radiator. It is perfect. They allow the case to breath normal and it is stands away and close enough to be part of the rig and properly cooled.


It's like a booster device on some sort of inter galactic space transport
Scout in space?


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

thank guys!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12066591*
> 
> Wait a minute. You got that back fan pulling into the case.. at this point I would take out the back fan all together and just upgrade your Blowhole fan to a higher Cfm


what exactly do you mean by a blowhole fan? Kind of curious now. I have both fans on the radiator pushing air into the case as of right now.


----------



## Jasonn20

Anybody been able to get a reference HD5870 in this case???


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda;12066929*
> thank guys!
> 
> what exactly do you mean by a blowhole fan? Kind of curious now. I have both fans on the radiator pushing air into the case as of right now.


Blowhole, like in a Whale or Dolphin, the hole on the top of the case. It takes the hottest of the air & pumps it up and out!










^^^^ Which suddenly makes me question why the back fan blows out, if it blew in, wouldn't it increase the airflow through the blowhole? I mean in the picture above, there isn't much choice using an H50, it has to go out & the Noctua creates a 2ft draft above it. But.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonn20;12073799*
> Anybody been able to get a reference HD5870 in this case???


Yes, yes yes, it depends on your motherboard or rivet removal skills but yes we've done it. I think I was first.

Other, bad news. Ok, know all the problems I've been having?? Three HDD's toasted, lots of other seemingly random stuff happening? My mobo is wracked!! Gotta send it back to Evga for the RMA process. Just trying to get one to take it's place in the meantime. Not much money right now, some strange stuff selling the trailer which amounts to theft in the minds of everyone around us. I've been gutting the place so that if they do take it, it won't be worth much!









Edit: Oh, that rad with the standoffs. Primo idea!! The fan blowing in instead of out? Hmmmm, see above.


----------



## BrendonB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12066521*
> BrendenB.. I have to say quite the opposite. I think your chisel work was just what the Dr. Ordered.. The cut looks good and you got no filings everywhere. I am very proud that you got that big card in there.. Very nice work.. I am much like you. In my life I have used a lot of strange tools to complete a job.. People like us are the innovators of tomorrow.
> ]


Thanks for your encouragement commander.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonn20;12073799*
> Anybody been able to get a reference HD5870 in this case???


Yep I got one with no case mods. My MOBO allows the card to just stick into the 5.25 bay

Still lovin the card Bri:wubsmiley


----------



## Telnets

Welp, tomorrow is the day... The day i figure out how to put all this inside the Scout case










And move from my current H70 to a full water cooling system


----------



## Crazyeyeschase

Well I guess I need to put some pics up so here yall go. I am hoping to do more later down the road.

I am not sure if any one has said this or not but as you can see in one of my pictures I have a mesh grill on the back of my side fan, I store this off the bottom of the case since I'm not using the dust guard they supplied for the PSU all I did was trim it up a little its not 100% flush but gets the job donw for now.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12074497*
> Yep I got one with no case mods. My MOBO allows the card to just stick into the 5.25 bay
> 
> Still lovin the card Bri:wubsmiley


Yeah, I'm kinda missing it right now. Then again, what would I mount it on once I send this puppy off to Evga? Then again again, how are they going to replace an LE (limited edition) motherboard? Ooooh Maybe they'll give me a classy in it's place! Naw, not likely, I'd love the FTW3 board, that would be sweet.

Oh the video card, running these 480's gets expensive, looked at my little app that APC provides, PowerChute & with 2 of these monsters running it's a big part of why my power bill has been high. Then again, they do keep the room warm!

*Edit*: _Ok, SHHHHH!_ The plan is, switch out my motherboard with Mindy's, say I'm fixing her DVD drive.... it's been under my desk for 2 weeks. Then, hey hun, your fan is broken!! Guess you better send it in to get fixed, after all you have the lifetime warranty!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;12074554*
> Welp, tomorrow is the day... The day i figure out how to put all this inside the Scout case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And move from my current H70 to a full water cooling system


Something tells me that you have it all figured out in your head. There is too much thought in the parts. Don't be silly.. You are going to be wonderful.
Now where is your Teflon Tape. You can get it at Walmart or any hardware store or Auto parts dealer. You wrap it around the treads of the mounts to stop leaks from the start. And then do at least a 3 hour leak test afterwards.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok guys, now for real, don't know what Evga will send me but after looking at the prices of new & even used 1366 mobos. Really wish I would have gone for an 1156 but we had money badk then.

So, I found this puppy!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188061

$50- rebate on a re-conditioned board! Niccceee!


----------



## Crazyeyeschase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Other, bad news. Ok, know all the problems I've been having?? Three HDD's toasted, lots of other seemingly random stuff happening? My mobo is wracked!! Gotta send it back to Evga for the RMA process. Just trying to get one to take it's place in the meantime. Not much money right now, some strange stuff selling the trailer which amounts to theft in the minds of everyone around us. I've been gutting the place so that if they do take it, it won't be worth much!










That sucks I'm pretty ticked ATM that I am having to RMA my SSD.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazyeyeschase*


That sucks I'm pretty ticked ATM that I am having to RMA my SSD.


Oh man, my SSD's both Corsairs, one went back twice, the other 3 times before they finally came out with V2.0 and replaced both of mine. Man, between me upgrading things and the ones that broke down almost everything in this system has been replaced! Shhh, don't tell the processor, he's underwater anyway, so maybe he can't hear.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, this is officially:
A Word about Video Card Numbering systems.
Subtitled: How you guys (and gals Aura & Izzy) are getting duped by the Video Card Numbering system.

Oh, for those of you that have been here a while, my speciality is video cards, it always has been, for those of you that are new here, go back about 17 words and read again.
















Ok, this isn't new. With the introduction of Nvidia's 260 series came some of the first dupes. They were releasing 260 numbered cards that were not even close to the 260 cores that they were supposed to have. Some groups of owners tried to make them accountable for these dupes and tried to force them (Nvidia) to change the numbering system & send out the correct cards for the correct core numbers.

In fact, it didn't even have to be the number but the letter, a GTS card wasn't the same as a GTX card even though it was hard to tell the difference from the box.

Now, the DX-11 cards come out. ATI (AMD), has led the pack the whole way with thier ground breaking 5xxx series of cards, it was pretty easy to tell your 5870 was better than your friends 5850 because after all a 70 is bigger than a 50.









Then along comes Nvidia again, the new, long awaited Fermi cards are HOT, not just on the market but literally the chips run upwards of 95c!







Unless you have been around for a while & know there are many things you can do like running MSI afterburner & adding a custom cooling profile, running Evga Precision and also a custom cooling profile. Or you could change the TIM and get HF brackets & HF backplates, or go to the extreme & get watercooled.

So, when the 480 was released, it was easy to figure out, it had 480 Cuda cores, the 470 had 470 Cuda cores, the 465 and so on.

The only really confusing thing was AMD's eyefinity cards were the same as the regular card but the ports were entirely different. The card was still basically the same card. Then came the 6xxx series and of course, everyone was thinking.........Cool, the 6xxx card has to be better, stronger, faster than the 5xxx card of the same number right? Wrong!

Lets just take one, the 5870 and the 6870, well Bri, the 6870 is going to be a better card, right? Guess again, that answer is wrong!








A 5870 has 1600 stream processors a reference card is running at 850mhz with an effective memory clock of 4800mhz.
A 6870 has only 1120 stream processors running at a slightly higher 900Mhz (which you can do with the included CCC software on the 5870), making it's effective clock run at 4200Mhz. 
So you see the flag ship of the 5xxx fleet is still better than the equivelent card of teh 6xxx fleet. The only thing you're going to get better by getting the 6xxx card is 3D & honestly, how many of you can actually afford a 3D setup?? I'm not talking about the built in 3D graphics but the full blown 3D effect that requires a special monitor & special glasses?

Now to Nvidia. The GTX 480 comes out & it trounces on the equivalent AMD card, the 5870. Or does it? It comes out a full $130- more, it takes up to 135 watts more & puts out heat off it's hobbled chip that goes up to 95c no problem. Also, the production is miserable, a full 50% of all the fermi chips that come out can't even make it to be a GTX 480. As usual though, they aren't headed to the Silicon graveyard but head instead to be altered to make 470's 460's and 455's. When "The Fermi Problem" is finally corrected though, the GTX 580 is released. it has a set of fully working 580 Cuda cores, it runs cooler, it runs quieter but it still takes a very powerfull PSU to feed it's hunger. Meanwhile the hobbled Chips on the GTX 480's have dropped in price, dramaticly, they're now selling for around $100- less than on release date. Nothing new there, early adopters are always punished.

The core count didn't stay right from the very beginning though because while a 480 had 480 Cuda cores, a GTX 470 has 440 cores.
Then we drop the numbers a bit and we get into the mix of letters too where a 470 is a GTX (336 cores) but a 450 is a GTS (192 cores).

Are we all baffled now?? Just wait, the GTX 580 was released with lots of fanfare and horns blowing that said it's got fully operational 580 cores but the new 570's have 480 cores!







So how is it a 570 instead of a 480?? Well the 570 is cheaper & has 60 texture units and 40 ROP's. The 480 has 480 cores, 56 texture units and 48 ROP's. Is it better to have a 570 than a 480?









It depends gang, it all depends!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazyeyeschase;12074799*
> Well I guess I need to put some pics up so here yall go. I am hoping to do more later down the road.
> 
> I am not sure if any one has said this or not but as you can see in one of my pictures I have a mesh grill on the back of my side fan, I store this off the bottom of the case since I'm not using the dust guard they supplied for the PSU all I did was trim it up a little its not 100% flush but gets the job donw for now.


I love the smell the smell of a new Scout in the morning. Nice build. Flip that PSU over and you'll have even purtier (is that even a word) wiring. Plus the blue fan will look like you have neon kit under it

@Bri, all your problems could be solved if only you'd come over the dark side, AMD FTW!!!!

After seeing what this 5870 will do DC'd, I run it at stock clocks and she idles at a power sipping 157 core/300mem, ....nice!

As for the sneaky plan with Min's puter, I can see the headlines now; "Local disabled vet hospitalized with massive injuries. Wife says she doesn't remember anything until the paramedics arrived or how she came to be holding husband's prosthetic limb"


----------



## Rockr69

I need to add some info here for the ATi/AMD cards. First thing; What is the difference between ATi and AMD cards?-nothing. Because of licensing requirements all models of Radeon cards made be by ATi before the AMD take over will still be labeled ATi. That series runs up through the 5970, which IMO is still the king of the hill. The new 6XXX series and all new model cards will be AMD.

Now on to the extra info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12075671*
> Now, the DX-11 cards come out. ATI (AMD), has led the pack the whole way with thier ground breaking 5xxx series of cards, it was pretty easy to tell your 5870 was better than your friends 5850 because after all a 70 is bigger than a 50.


This is completely true because the 5870 had more goodness than a 5850, it needed to be bigger.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12075671*
> The only really confusing thing was AMD's eyefinity cards were the same as the regular card but the ports were entirely different. The card was still basically the same card.


This again is true, but only to a degree. Eyefininty requires three seperate ports to render a scene to the two peripheral monitors. In order to get a card to run three individual monitors seamlessly the cards pipelines needed to be increased in the display engine. Since DVI will only support a maximum number of display piplines vs the size of real estate they occupy on the board, the display port was introduced to handle the additional pipeline output to the third monitor. It worked great. The only rub is finding affordable monitors that support the display port. Look for them on Newegg. There are only three. One from HP, one from ASUS, and one from NEC with the ASUS offering being the most affordable; 27'' for $309. Also the greatest 5970 offered to date, the 4GB model, doesn't even support DVI, only display port. So in order to just get the minimal Eyefinity setup going with that card will require and additional $1000 in monitors and to even get started with only one monitor will require display port support on the monitor. C'MON! AMD! Throw us a bone! At the rate display ports are being adopted by the monitor manufacturers, this may indeed be a bust for ATi/AMD. Only the future will tell. So, to circle back to my original point, Eyefinity cards may look the same with an additional port, but really they are different critters on the inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12075671*
> Then came the 6xxx series and of course, everyone was thinking.........Cool, the 6xxx card has to be better, stronger, faster than the 5xxx card of the same number right? Wrong!
> 
> Lets just take one, the 5870 and the 6870, well Bri, the 6870 is going to be a better card, right? Guess again, that answer is wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 5870 has 1600 stream processors a reference card is running at 850mhz with an effective memory clock of 4800mhz.
> A 6870 has only 1120 stream processors running at a slightly higher 900Mhz (which you can do with the included CCC software on the 5870), making it's effective clock run at 4200Mhz.
> So you see the flag ship of the 5xxx fleet is still better than the equivelent card of teh 6xxx fleet. The only thing you're going to get better by getting the 6xxx card is 3D & honestly, how many of you can actually afford a 3D setup?? I'm not talking about the built in 3D graphics but the full blown 3D effect that requires a special monitor & special glasses?


True, but how about being affordable? Well really if you take a close look the 6800 series seem like a good deal, right? Wrong again. The ATi 5800 series still offer the best performance in Radeon lineup. Compare a 6850 with a 5850 and you'll see that for only about $30 US dollars more you'll jump from 960 stream processors in the 6850 to 1440 stream processors in the 5850. So in reality the 6850 sits right between the 5770 and the 5830 for $50 to $100 dollars more than the 5770 depending on manufacturer. This is just another clever naming scheme created to boost sales while giving the false impression to lazy consumers who don't do their research that they'll be getting a better card because the number in the name is bigger.

Right now, again this is only my opinion, the HD5870 is still the leader for for price, heat, power consumption and performance and thanks to Bri, I got mine for $100 bucks less than retail.

I hope between our two posts everyone can get a better idea of what kind of things to look at when choosing a card, but don't forget the most overlooked video card requirement of all. Will it fit in your case?


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12074887*
> Ok guys, now for real, don't know what Evga will send me but after looking at the prices of new & even used 1366 mobos. Really wish I would have gone for an 1156 but we had money badk then.
> 
> So, I found this puppy!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188061
> 
> $50- rebate on a re-conditioned board! Niccceee!


Wow, that's a steal! I had to give $199 for my 1366 MB, and at the time that was as cheap as I could find.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12075671*
> Ok, this is officially:
> A Word about Video Card Numbers Game.
> 
> *Subtitled: How Nvidia and ATI are duping their new customer base.*
> 
> Oh, for those of you that have been here a while, my specialty is video cards, it always has been, for those of you that are new here, go back about 17 words and read again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, this isn't new. With the introduction of Nvidia's 260 series came some of the first test dumps for the dupes. _They were releasing 260 numbered cards that were not even close to the 260 cores that they were supposed to have. Some groups of owners tried to make them accountable for these dupes and tried to force them (Nvidia) to change the numbering system & send out the correct cards for the correct core numbers._
> 
> In fact, it didn't even have to be the number but the letter, a GTS card wasn't the same as a GTX card even though it was hard to tell the difference from the box.
> 
> *Now, Enter in the DX-11 line of cards.*
> 
> ATI (AMD), has led the pack the whole way with thier ground breaking 5xxx series of cards, it was pretty easy to tell your 5870 was better than your friends 5850 because after all a 70 is bigger than a 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy right.
> 
> *Then along comes Nvidia again...*
> 
> _The new, long awaited Fermi cards are HOT, not just on the market but literally the chips run upwards of 95c!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have been around for a while & know there are many things you can do like running _MSI afterburner_ & adding a custom cooling profile, running *Evga Precision* and also a custom cooling profile. _Or you could change the TIM_ and get HF brackets & HF backplates, or go to the extreme & get watercooled.
> 
> So, when the 480 was released, it was easy to figure out, it had 480 Cuda cores, the 470 had 470 Cuda cores, the 465 and so on.
> 
> *Then AMD went into their own confusion phase.*
> 
> AMD's eyefinity cards were the same as the regular card but the ports were entirely different. The card was still basically the same card. Then came the 6xxx series and of course, everyone was thinking.........Cool, the 6xxx card has GOT to be better, stronger, faster than the 5xxx card of the same number Because its a 6 series and the number is a thousand bigger? right? Wrong!
> 
> *Lets just take one example*
> 
> The 5870 and the 6870, Let's see.... the 6870 is going to be a better card, right? No.. Guess again, that answer is wrong! Are you confused yet.
> 
> _A 5870 has 1600 stream processors a reference card is running at 850mhz with an effective memory clock of 4800mhz.
> A 6870 has only 1120 stream processors running at a slightly higher 900Mhz (which you can do with the included CCC software on the 5870), making it's effective clock run at 4200Mhz._
> 
> So you see the flag ship of the 5xxx fleet is still better, stronger and faster than the equivalent card of the 6xxx fleet. The only thing you're going to get better by getting the 6xxx card is 3D & honestly, how many of you can actually afford a 3D setup?? I'm not talking about the built in 3D graphics but the full blown 3D effect that requires a special monitor & special glasses?
> 
> *Now Glance back at Nvidia.*
> 
> The GTX 480 comes out & it trounces on the equivalent AMD card, the 5870. Or does it? It leaves the gate,
> a full $130,00 more,
> it takes up to 135 watts more
> & puts out heat off it's hobbled chip that goes up to 95c no problem.
> 
> Also, the production is miserable, _a full 50% of all the Fermi chips that come out can't even make it to be a GTX 480._
> 
> As usual though, they aren't headed to the Silicon graveyard but head instead to be altered to make 470's 460's and 455's. When
> 
> *"The Fermi Problem" is finally corrected"* though, the GTX 580 is released. it has a set of fully working 580 Cuda cores, it runs cooler, it runs quieter but it still takes a very powerful PSU to feed it's basic Needs.
> 
> Meanwhile the hobbled Chips on the GTX 480's have dropped in price, dramatically, they're now selling for around $100- less than on release date. Nothing new there, early adopters are always punished for buying too soon.
> 
> The core count didn't stay right from the very beginning though because while a 480 had 480 Cuda cores, a GTX 470 has 440 cores.
> Then we drop the numbers a bit and we get into the mix of letters too where a 470 is a GTX (336 cores) but a 450 is a GTS (192 cores).
> 
> *Are we all completely baffled yet?? ( Just wait, it gets better.)*
> 
> .
> the GTX 580 was released with lots of fanfare and horns blowing that said it's got fully operational 580 cores but the new 570's have 480 cores!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how is it a 570 instead of a 480?? Well the 570 is cheaper & has 60 texture units and 40 ROP's. The 480 has 480 cores, 56 texture units and 48 ROP's. Is it better to have a 570 than a 480? So where are you now on the confusometer? Red-lined I am sure.
> 
> It depends gang, it all depends! If you understand the new numbers and what they REALLY mean











Db006
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12077808*
> I need to add some info here for the ATi/AMD cards. First thing; What is the difference between ATi and AMD cards?-nothing. Because of licensing requirements all models of Radeon cards made be by ATi before the AMD take over will still be labeled ATi. That series runs up through the 5970, which IMO is still the king of the hill. The new 6XXX series and all new model cards will be AMD.
> 
> Now on to the extra info
> 
> This is completely true because the 5870 had more goodness than a 5850, it needed to be bigger.
> 
> This again is true, but only to a degree. Eyefininty requires three separate ports to render a scene to the two peripheral monitors. In order to get a card to run three individual monitors seamlessly the cards pipelines needed to be increased in the display engine. Since DVI will only support a maximum number of display pipelines vs the size of real estate they occupy on the board, the display port was introduced to handle the additional pipeline output to the third monitor. It worked great. The only rub is finding affordable monitors that support the display port. Look for them on Newegg. There are only three. One from HP, one from ASUS, and one from NEC with the ASUS offering being the most affordable; 27'' for $309. Also the greatest 5970 offered to date, the 4GB model, doesn't even support DVI, only display port. So in order to just get the minimal Eyefinity setup going with that card will require and additional $1000 in monitors and to even get started with only one monitor will require display port support on the monitor. C'MON! AMD! Throw us a bone! At the rate display ports are being adopted by the monitor manufacturers, this may indeed be a bust for ATi/AMD. Only the future will tell. So, to circle back to my original point, Eyefinity cards may look the same with an additional port, but really they are different critters on the inside.
> 
> True, but how about being affordable? Well really if you take a close look the 6800 series seem like a good deal, right? Wrong again. The ATi 5800 series still offer the best performance in Radeon lineup. Compare a 6850 with a 5850 and you'll see that for only about $30 US dollars more you'll jump from 960 stream processors in the 6850 to 1440 stream processors in the 5850. So in reality the 6850 sits right between the 5770 and the 5830 for $50 to $100 dollars more than the 5770 depending on manufacturer. This is just another clever naming scheme created to boost sales while giving the false impression to lazy consumers who don't do their research that they'll be getting a better card because the number in the name is bigger.
> 
> Right now, again this is only my opinion, the HD5870 is still the leader for for price, heat, power consumption and performance and thanks to Bri, I got mine for $100 bucks less than retail.
> 
> I hope between our two posts everyone can get a better idea of what kind of things to look at when choosing a card, but don't forget the most overlooked video card requirement of all. Will it fit in your case?


I have put this all together for a Nice Sticky that can be added to page one.
Thanks Brian and Rockr69 for such a great report on the Nvidia/ATI Numbers game.

Rep up and thank you.
Gen Enigma.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BdBanshee;12078047*
> Wow, that's a steal! I had to give $199 for my 1366 MB, and at the time that was as cheap as I could find.


Your board is the next evolution of the board I have now. Except for the form factor, mine is 1/2" longer and 1" wider. No, I'm not bragging about inches here!







Just that the LE came with 3 x16 Pci-E slots instead of the usual x16 x16 x8. I am hoping they replace it with your board, I love the new cooling setup and the overall black look. Mine has nasty green ram slots, Blue PCI x16 slots and white PCI slots. I'm pretty sure my board now sells for $269- but it doesn't even come in the LE version.

Many thanks to General Rockr69 and double Many thanks to General Engima for making our collaboration a stickie. I know, like me Rockr is tired of seeing kids go for a lesser video setup just because the numbering system shows it as higher.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12078893*
> Your board is the next evolution of the board I have now. Except for the form factor, mine is 1/2" longer and 1" wider. No, I'm not bragging about inches here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just that the LE came with 3 x16 Pci-E slots instead of the usual x16 x16 x8. I am hoping they replace it with your board, I love the new cooling setup and the overall black look. Mine has nasty green ram slots, Blue PCI x16 slots and white PCI slots. I'm pretty sure my board now sells for $269- but it doesn't even come in the LE version.
> 
> Many thanks to General Rockr69 and double Many thanks to General Engima for making our collaboration a stickie. I know, like me Rockr is tired of seeing kids go for a lesser video setup just because the numbering system shows it as higher.


What's worse is on this game's forum, one dude was recommending GT 210's and 4350's as mid/high level gaming cards...


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;12078974*
> What's worse is on this game's forum, one dude was recommending GT 210's and 4350's as mid/high level gaming cards...


Yeah, I've seen it a lot, esp with the 6xxx series & now that the 570 is out and costs less many of those guys are going to say it's better than a 480 & it's not, thus the posts from myself & Rockr. You tell them where to get the straight dope ok?


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12079056*
> Yeah, I've seen it a lot, esp with the 6xxx series & now that the 570 is out and costs less many of those guys are going to say it's better than a 480 & it's not, thus the posts from myself & Rockr. You tell them where to get the straight dope ok?


Aye Aye, Captain!


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, I'm going to try & throw in an edit because I made a tiny mistake. When the announcements were made, the 470 was supposed to have 470 cores, chip failure rates made them reduced to 448, 460's got cut to 338 and the lowly 450 went way down to 192.

I don't remember what chip it was, maybe the 285, where it came out hobbled, but once they found the problem, released a bios update that allowed it to run on all cores if you added advanced cooling. I was hoping they'd do that with 480's but why should they when they can charge more for the 580??









Edit: The inevitable, one more thing. I'm still surprised that Nvidia has not released a two chip on PCB monster, perhaps because there's no way to kill that kind of heat on a single PCB!


----------



## cjc75

One important thing to note on the differences in the ATI/AMD Cards...

I seem to recall that how it was originally...

The 68xx Series, was not and never meant, to be the replacement for the 58xx series.

The 68xx was a replacement of the 57xx Series; which is why the 68xx has less performance then a 58xx; it was meant to be the upgrade from the 57xx.

The 69xx Series, is the replacement for the 58xx Series.

There is, as yet, no replacement plan for the 59xx series. AMD has recently announced a new 67xx Series, which is basically a _rebranding_ of the 57xx; not a replacement, but a rebranding in order for AMD to come out with another "budget card".

Also, unrelated...

I am thinking about removing my Side Panel fans, as they are QUITE noisy, and I am thinking I could do better without them, and putting something quieter behind the front grill in the 5.25 bays.

My only concern is, that I would have those two open vents in the side panel that might have an effect on air flow.

With that in mind, I might be considering replacing that plexi window, with one that has no vents. However, I'm not very good at making custom windows like that; and I _KNOW_ we have some good guides on it on Page 1







though it may be a few weeks before I do anything with it, considering this for part of my Tax Return in the next month or so... and I am thinking I ought have someone else do it, just to make sure its done right and I don't screw it up...

Any suggestions there?


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


The 68xx was a replacement of the 57xx Series; which is why the 68xx has less performance then a 58xx; it was meant to be the upgrade from the 57xx.


Totally wrong, the 57xx series continues, the 68xx WAS the replacement for the 58xx series, but in line with AMD's new numbering scheme.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


Totally wrong, the 57xx series continues, the 68xx WAS the replacement for the 58xx series, but in line with AMD's new numbering scheme.


Not according to countless other sources out there...

First, here is the news on the new 67xx series and how its a rebranding of the 57xx.
http://www.techpowerup.com/132459/AM...00-Series.html
The 57xx is now going the way of the do-do bird. They;re going with an officially rebranded 67xx as a low end bargain/budget card hoping it will sell and they can eventually discontinue the 57xx.

Second, here are just a few, of the various articles on how AMD changed its numbering scheme, and used the 68 to "replace" the 57; and used the 69 to "replace" the 58... In terms of Price+Performance... that was last year. Now that the 68's and 69's have established themselves, now, they're looking for a new "budget card" and so hence the above on the rebranding of the current 57's...

http://www.viperlair.com/reviews/his...-6850-1gb.html

Quote:



Instead, AMD decided to keep the 57xx series in the market but reduce it down to a lower tier in the performance/market scale (not a bad thing, because let's face it; the 57xx series are damn good cards). That meant that if they named the new Barts GPU's 67xx, many folks simply wouldn't buy the 57xx series anymore ... because both are mid-range and 67xx is better than 57xx, right? Hence AMD have gone with the 57xx series for the bottom end, the 68xx series for mid-range and by the end of the year, the 69xx series will appear to take the top spots.



http://amd-radeon-hd-6850.digireview.net/

Quote:



I am talking about AMD's new naming scheme, this brand new HD 6800 not coming as a replacement for the previous HD 5800 enthusiast graphics card line, but as a replacement for the HD 5700 series, the Barts GPU that is featured inside the HD 6870 and HD 6850 coming as a performance part in AMD's graphics product line.


...and straight from right here on OCN!
http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...-0-69-0-a.html

Countless articles on that thread alone spell it out; and numerous posters stand by it.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

6870 perform almost the same as the 5870


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


6870 perform almost the same as the 5870


Correct. So its not intended to be the replacement, for the 5870... as a replacement, would be an upgrade and offer better performance.

Thats what the 6970 is, an upgrade in performance and therefore a replacement.

The 6870 and the 6850, were intended to be the upgrades, to the original 57xx series.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Scouts help me with this: http://www.overclock.net/ati/920351-...l#post12085343

please !!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izdaari*


No, no use for that at all. I left it in the box. My PC lives at home and never goes to LAN parties. But for those who do that, it might be useful.


Mine is still in the box too. I like all my stuff to be ready to dissassemble in a moments notice.


----------



## Enigma8750

reserved for future Use.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


Totally wrong, the 57xx series continues, the 68xx WAS the replacement for the 58xx series, but in line with AMD's new numbering scheme.











Ok, where'd you get that chart? Seriously? Please don't say Hard forum because I'll know exactly who made it.

Edit: Hi K10!!!

Edit #2: If you want to get real detailed, um, really graphic, all you have to do is copy & paste the data straight from ATI & Nvidia.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, where'd you get that chart? Seriously? Please don't say Hard forum because I'll know exactly who made it.


The URL behind the Chart is...

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget....110iub994f.jpg

http://www.blogcdn.com/ .. that one comes up as a blank page, fake website front... the url follows that domain with a second domain...

www.engadget.com

That one is actually a legit site looks like, and so why its piggy-backing off a fake domain URL is a little odd... but fact remains...

That charts not from AMD. It is possible though, it may have originally come from AMD and that website copied it... but unless a URL can link it directly to AMD, no one will believe it came from there.


----------



## Telnets

Well, I got it all done... Here's a few pics!

Back - Cable Management









Installation









Lighting









Assembled and complete!









Money Shot!









Reward for a hard days work









I have more pics of the whole project up at My Website if your interested

Overall Verdict:
The goal was not to break temps records with this setup, it was simply to improve upon the H70 temps I had when it was installed. (Low 80s @ 100% Load... Most games wouldsit around mid 70s.. and 35c Idle while clocked to 4ghz)

Well by adding a better quality rad, better fans, supposedly a better CPU block, and a stronger pump with reservoir.. it has been actually disappointing. I wouldn't say a failure in any case, but the temps are still comparable to the H70.

Idling is slightly higher then the h70 (sits around 37c), but at 100% Load with Prime95 for 45 min, it's slightly better then before (Hangs around 75ish).. That's a good 8 - 10 degree improvement.

During a 3 hour stint in Battlefield Bad company 2, I didn't actually SEE the temp, but HWMonitor reported the "highest temp" was 78c.. Which still is better then the H70, by a handful of degrees, BUT, not what I was hoping.

Of course, i could always throw on a second Rad, or even move to a better case setup where I could mount a 240x120 rad.. however, this is my LAN case, and 2 things i don't want are A) a bigger case, or B) an external rad to get damaged. So, for now, I think this will do.

All in all, was it worth the money? No... was it an improvement? Slightly.. Am I happy? Hell yeah! A full water cooling lop is still pretty cool, even if its nothing more then bragging rights to friends.

Thanks for following, anyone who did!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


The URL behind the Chart is...

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget....110iub994f.jpg

http://www.blogcdn.com/ .. that one comes up as a blank page, fake website front... the url follows that domain with a second domain...

www.engadget.com

That one is actually a legit site looks like, and so why its piggy-backing off a fake domain URL is a little odd... but fact remains...

That charts not from AMD. It is possible though, it may have originally come from AMD and that website copied it... but unless a URL can link it directly to AMD, no one will believe it came from there.


Thanks cjc75!! I used to know how to do that, do you open the source on the webpage your viewing or did you just know where it was from.

Then.... Come on, a chart from the people that promo Nintendo Gadgets to show the rankings of PC video cards from AMD???





















Please do better than that! At least I saw my own numbering mistakes!

Edit: I can't get blogcdn.com to even come up, maybe because of my security certs or maybe just because. I can only trace it back to Time Warner, then AOL, then Engadgets, which is a Nintendo site. I know this much, it is not on the AMD site.

*@ Telnets*: Awesome man, very clean, looks better than most diners in my area! Just Awesome!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telnets*


Well, I got it all done... Here's a few pics!

Lighting









Assembled and complete!









Money Shot!










Now those three shots there are just gorgeous. I don't know why, red lighting just looks so much better then most others I've seen! Is your coolant also red, or clear? If its clear then I think that must be way... must people use some sort of colored coolant and yours looks clear and accents the red glow so much nicer!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Thanks cjc75!! I used to know how to do that, do you open the source on the webpage your viewing or did you just know where it was from.

Then.... Come on, a chart from the people that promo Nintendo Gadgets to show the rankings of PC video cards from AMD???





















Please do better than that! At least I saw my own numbering mistakes!


I did it the simple and old fashioned way. I am on Firefox for my Browser and I right clicked on the picture to get a menu and selected "copy image location"... which copies the URL from which the image originated...

Then I opened notepad, and clicked Paste!


----------



## BriSleep

Hi coolant is clear, look at pic #2.
Then go to page 1 and look a my first Scout, people don't believe me that the water in the res was clear, not at all blue, perfectly clear! I don't like gunking up my loops.









*@ Telnets again*: Oh, nice picture of Buddy! He's hanging a little low isn't he? My tag along Dapper Dan (Danny) used to hang low but at age 7 he already had arthritis in his shoulder so he & me & my wife, all went on a diet. Danny lost half his wieght, I lost 140lbs, Mindy's lost 45 so far.

I'll put up Brutus and Danny if you like.

Oup, Telnets left, Engima left, K10 & PapaSmurf are still here!

Oh, I still do it the old way, }View Source{.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hi coolant is clear, look at pic #2.
Then go to page 1 and look a my first Scout, people don't believe me that the water in the res was clear, not at all blue, perfectly clear! I don't like gunking up my loops.










I used to run a decent coolant rig on my original Athlon64 4000 build, though had used a budget Thermaltake Big Water system... it had used a greenish fluid and yes it used to gunk up. Sometimes I would try to clean out the system to change the fluid and I would find all these little .. like.. rock things, tiny rock particles.. that seemed to have formed and built up. No matter how hard I tried to keep it cleaned out, more would build up, and eventually it just kinda ruined some of the parts, especially the reservoir tank.

I want back to air cooling after that and didn't give Liquid another thought until Corsair came out with the H50... and started pondering over modding mine to put in clear tubs instead of the covered black tubes it has now; and maybe add in a small reservoir... who knows, maybe someday!


----------



## Telnets

Brisleep - Grass was high i think hehe.. Thanks for the comments!

And yes, its PC-Ice coolant.. I know i can just use distilled and some additives.. but it was thrown into the package for me so i figured why not use it









CJC - I was thinking the same thing about my system. Im not giving away my h70 just encase this one becomes too much of a maintenance headache. I mean i dont see how it can, unless the coolant gets dirty.. its sealed just like the h70, theres just more too it.. but if im finding that i have to take everything out and give it a wash down every 3 months or something, forget it.. Ill sell the loop somewhere and go back to my h70.

However, i was pondering this Rad









Since it has more ports then just the in/out, then you could literally fill it up, run the h70, shake the rad, and keep adding until its full then close it up for good and you wouldnt need a res then.

slap on some 1/4" tubing and barbs, and walla!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12086057*
> I used to run a decent coolant rig on my original Athlon64 4000 build, though had used a budget Thermaltake Big Water system... it had used a greenish fluid and yes it used to gunk up. Sometimes I would try to clean out the system to change the fluid and I would find all these little .. like.. rock things, tiny rock particles.. that seemed to have formed and built up. No matter how hard I tried to keep it cleaned out, more would build up, and eventually it just kinda ruined some of the parts, especially the reservoir tank.
> 
> I want back to air cooling after that and didn't give Liquid another thought until Corsair came out with the H50... and started pondering over modding mine to put in clear tubs instead of the covered black tubes it has now; and maybe add in a small reservoir... who knows, maybe someday!


I wouldn't mess with it man, they use a glycol mix and you'll never get it back to that. The best you can do is make it distilled water with either biocide or silver coil in it. I run a silver coil, just started taking it apart after almost a year, there was a slight lemony smell to it but no feel or smell of algae! Silver should be some kind of standard for water cooling but to each his own, some people thing you have to use a chemical.

*@ Telnets*: Yep, if it's free, I'd have probably used it too. I just like my 99cent per gallon distilled, gotta use it for the wifes oxygen anyway, so it doesn't hurt to grab a baster full. Well, glad the grass was high. Your demon dogs ever do any hunting? Brutus is nuts about anything that moves & one night at the trailer a skunk wandered into the yard, so long Mr Skunk! My boys protect thier mama good!

Hey Guys!! I gotta go, past time for my nighty pills & I been a busy guy today. Got an RMA request for my mobo & got a new modem from Charter to go with our new router. Gotta hook this puppy up to see what it can do!!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12086127*
> I wouldn't mess with it man, they use a glycol mix and you'll never get it back to that.


Yea thats what I had read over on the H50/H70 Club thread.

There is also the matter of, limited funds... and, I would rather put said funds elsewhere in the System. Might bump up the Ram to 8gb at some point, and still interested in getting replacement fans for the front...and maybe replace the plexi window to one that doesn't have any side vents so I can take out my noisy side fans.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;12086107*
> Brisleep - Grass was high i think hehe.. Thanks for the comments!
> 
> And yes, its PC-Ice coolant.. I know i can just use distilled and some additives.. but it was thrown into the package for me so i figured why not use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJC - I was thinking the same thing about my system. Im not giving away my h70 just encase this one becomes too much of a maintenance headache. I mean i dont see how it can, unless the coolant gets dirty.. its sealed just like the h70, theres just more too it.. but if im finding that i have to take everything out and give it a wash down every 3 months or something, forget it.. Ill sell the loop somewhere and go back to my h70.
> 
> However, i was pondering this Rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it has more ports then just the in/out, then you could literally fill it up, run the h70, shake the rad, and keep adding until its full then close it up for good and you wouldnt need a res then.
> 
> slap on some 1/4" tubing and barbs, and walla!


Hey Telnet!!
I don't know, a newcomer to rad land & having an unusual configuration. I'd really have to see reviews first. You'd be much better with a dual Swiftech or a Black Ice Pro II, the one Striker has really does the job!
Just a thought.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12086254*
> Yea thats what I had read over on the H50/H70 Club thread.
> 
> There is also the matter of, limited funds... and, I would rather put said funds elsewhere in the System. Might bump up the Ram to 8gb at some point, and still interested in getting replacement fans for the front...and maybe replace the plexi window to one that doesn't have any side vents so I can take out my noisy side fans.


Yeah, I'd go more powerful fans, front & top, maybe more ram, if you do photo editing or gaming. I'm going to be making a plexi window as soon as it warms up a bit here for Mindy's Scout, it will be it's own thread, linked back here!


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12075671*
> Ok, this is officially:
> A Word about Video Card Numbering systems.
> Subtitled: How you guys (and gals Aura & Izzy) are getting duped by the Video Card Numbering system.
> 
> Oh, for those of you that have been here a while, my speciality is video cards, it always has been, for those of you that are new here, go back about 17 words and read again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this isn't new. With the introduction of Nvidia's 260 series came some of the first dupes. They were releasing 260 numbered cards that were not even close to the 260 cores that they were supposed to have. Some groups of owners tried to make them accountable for these dupes and tried to force them (Nvidia) to change the numbering system & send out the correct cards for the correct core numbers.
> 
> In fact, it didn't even have to be the number but the letter, a GTS card wasn't the same as a GTX card even though it was hard to tell the difference from the box.
> 
> Now, the DX-11 cards come out. ATI (AMD), has led the pack the whole way with thier ground breaking 5xxx series of cards, it was pretty easy to tell your 5870 was better than your friends 5850 because after all a 70 is bigger than a 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then along comes Nvidia again, the new, long awaited Fermi cards are HOT, not just on the market but literally the chips run upwards of 95c!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have been around for a while & know there are many things you can do like running MSI afterburner & adding a custom cooling profile, running Evga Precision and also a custom cooling profile. Or you could change the TIM and get HF brackets & HF backplates, or go to the extreme & get watercooled.
> 
> So, when the 480 was released, it was easy to figure out, it had 480 Cuda cores, the 470 had 470 Cuda cores, the 465 and so on.
> 
> The only really confusing thing was AMD's eyefinity cards were the same as the regular card but the ports were entirely different. The card was still basically the same card. Then came the 6xxx series and of course, everyone was thinking.........Cool, the 6xxx card has to be better, stronger, faster than the 5xxx card of the same number right? Wrong!
> 
> Lets just take one, the 5870 and the 6870, well Bri, the 6870 is going to be a better card, right? Guess again, that answer is wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 5870 has 1600 stream processors a reference card is running at 850mhz with an effective memory clock of 4800mhz.
> A 6870 has only 1120 stream processors running at a slightly higher 900Mhz (which you can do with the included CCC software on the 5870), making it's effective clock run at 4200Mhz.
> So you see the flag ship of the 5xxx fleet is still better than the equivelent card of teh 6xxx fleet. The only thing you're going to get better by getting the 6xxx card is 3D & honestly, how many of you can actually afford a 3D setup?? I'm not talking about the built in 3D graphics but the full blown 3D effect that requires a special monitor & special glasses?
> 
> Now to Nvidia. The GTX 480 comes out & it trounces on the equivalent AMD card, the 5870. Or does it? It comes out a full $130- more, it takes up to 135 watts more & puts out heat off it's hobbled chip that goes up to 95c no problem. Also, the production is miserable, a full 50% of all the fermi chips that come out can't even make it to be a GTX 480. As usual though, they aren't headed to the Silicon graveyard but head instead to be altered to make 470's 460's and 455's. When "The Fermi Problem" is finally corrected though, the GTX 580 is released. it has a set of fully working 580 Cuda cores, it runs cooler, it runs quieter but it still takes a very powerfull PSU to feed it's hunger. Meanwhile the hobbled Chips on the GTX 480's have dropped in price, dramaticly, they're now selling for around $100- less than on release date. Nothing new there, early adopters are always punished.
> 
> The core count didn't stay right from the very beginning though because while a 480 had 480 Cuda cores, a GTX 470 has 440 cores.
> Then we drop the numbers a bit and we get into the mix of letters too where a 470 is a GTX (336 cores) but a 450 is a GTS (192 cores).
> 
> Are we all baffled now?? Just wait, the GTX 580 was released with lots of fanfare and horns blowing that said it's got fully operational 580 cores but the new 570's have 480 cores!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how is it a 570 instead of a 480?? Well the 570 is cheaper & has 60 texture units and 40 ROP's. The 480 has 480 cores, 56 texture units and 48 ROP's. Is it better to have a 570 than a 480?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends gang, it all depends!


I have a very simple method for not getting duped by all that stuff: I ignore the model numbers and the marketing, ignore the technical details that I don't really understand anyway (I don't know -- or care -- what a ROP is), and just look at the real world gaming tests, and compare them with the prices. If the performance is the best in my price range, that's my card! (Allowing of course for necessary considerations like power usage, heat, card length, etc.) What they call it matters not, nor all the input measurements. Output per $$$ is what I care about.

And although there are cards out there with bigger model numbers, I remain quite pleased with my 5850. It should handle my gaming needs nicely for a couple years. Good enough.


----------



## DB006

My Scout, some new blue and uv cold cathodes, spec in sig


----------



## Telnets

DB006
Very nice, I like how you even cleaned up your exterial cabling to the back of the case, nice attention to detail ;P


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;12088694*
> My Scout, some new blue and uv cold cathodes, spec in sig


THE GENERAL'S PHOTO OF THE WEEK

This great photo is from our new member Db006. He did such a fine job on his new rig and we thank him for Sharing it..

Thanks Db006 for your wonderful post.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telnets*


Well, I got it all done... Here's a few pics!

Back - Cable Management









Installation









Lighting









Assembled and complete!









Money Shot!









Reward for a hard days work









I have more pics of the whole project up at My Website if your interested

Overall Verdict:
The goal was not to break temps records with this setup, it was simply to improve upon the H70 temps I had when it was installed. (Low 80s @ 100% Load... Most games wouldsit around mid 70s.. and 35c Idle while clocked to 4ghz)

Well by adding a better quality rad, better fans, supposedly a better CPU block, and a stronger pump with reservoir.. it has been actually disappointing. I wouldn't say a failure in any case, but the temps are still comparable to the H70.

Idling is slightly higher then the h70 (sits around 37c), but at 100% Load with Prime95 for 45 min, it's slightly better then before (Hangs around 75ish).. That's a good 8 - 10 degree improvement.

During a 3 hour stint in Battlefield Bad company 2, I didn't actually SEE the temp, but HWMonitor reported the "highest temp" was 78c.. Which still is better then the H70, by a handful of degrees, BUT, not what I was hoping.

Of course, i could always throw on a second Rad, or even move to a better case setup where I could mount a 240x120 rad.. however, this is my LAN case, and 2 things i don't want are A) a bigger case, or B) an external rad to get damaged. So, for now, I think this will do.

All in all, was it worth the money? No... was it an improvement? Slightly.. Am I happy? Hell yeah! A full water cooling lop is still pretty cool, even if its nothing more then bragging rights to friends.

Thanks for following, anyone who did!


It looks really really good. But its a big shame that it hasn't made much difference.
I think you should get another single rad and mount it in the front of the case. I also think you should rearrange the drive bays like this to make it look better (im a bit anal lol







).

CD or DVD Drive
(Dual)
(Dual)res/pump
Switch


----------



## Telnets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


It looks really really good. But its a big shame that it hasn't made much difference.
I think you should get another single rad and mount it in the front of the case. I also think you should rearrange the drive bays like this to make it look better (im a bit anal lol







).

CD or DVD Drive
(Dual)
(Dual)res/pump
Switch



Yeah, Well, as mentioned, i kind of knew it was a sideways upgrade only using one rad. I cant mount a rad in the front, due to the HD cage in the way, and i cant remove the HD case, because.. well the res, CDRom and SSD take up all the 5.25 bays.

Putting a rad in the front, and one on the back was my Plan A originaly, but the resivoir i bought was cracked due to the cold and UPS leaving it outside so i couldnt use it







So i had to go back to my previous res which was the 5.25 bay one.

As for your bay arrangement, I have an SSD on a tray in the bottom slot right now, and the CD rom above it.. not because I wanted it there, but i figured it was good insurance to have it under the Res, JUST INCASE there was a leak. Id rather it drop on a 20 dollar CD rom then a 200 SSD 









But, i do like your idea of putting the rocker switch below the res.. what i might do is put it in the same bay as the SSD, and the bonus would then be i have a free 5.25 bay down the road!

Thanks!


----------



## cjc75

Question!

I know that 140mm Fans, can fit rather well inside the front 5.25 bays on the Scout, just by using the Scouts own locking mechanisms on those bays.

I am looking at ordering a new Fan for that spot, going to put it under my Blu Ray drive, locked in place with the Scouts existing slider locks. I am looking at either the Enermax Apollish Vegas, or a Silverstone Air Penetrator; both with red LED's and I am interested in moving my H50 Rad to the rear of those bays and have a strong current of air blowing in from the front grill fan, directly into the Radiator Fans and then venting out through a single rear case Fan, as well as the top Blow Hole.

I'll probably get the Enermax, just because the 140mm model of the Silverstone is a little harder to find and it would cost more, to get a 120mm and couple it with a drive cage; and I figure if a 140mm fits fine by itself just by using the existing slider locks, then why bother with a drive cage with a 120mm...

What I'm curious about though... is how to get the H50's radiator mounted on that spot, with a Fan already on it. Actually it will have two fans as I intend to keep it in its push/pull configuration... the push Fan would be almost inside the rear of the 5.25 bays, or mounted onto the rear of them somehow... the new Fan will be pulling cooler room temp air straight in from the front grill and pushing that through the bays directly into the Rad's push fan.

I'm just not quite sure how to properly secure the Rad and its push fan into that area... I could probably use some black Zip Ties, but... would that really be, secure? lol


----------



## Telnets

When i ran my H70, i just used the front bay covers own vent holes, which lined up 100% perfectly with the 120mm fan on the H70..










That secured the whole thing to the case.. however, you wanting to put a larger fan, infront of the h50 will take that option away

The only thing i could think of is going to the hardware store, and buying 2 thin peices of aluminum. Bend the ends of them at 90 degree angles, so they fit within the 5.25 cage. (They would kind of look like square brackets like these [ [ )

Then you could drill a small hole in the side of the cage, and into the aluminum strips.

now you have like, cross braces across the back of the bays.

Drill out holes on thoes strips for your h50 fans and secure it to them and walla


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Guys, i am planning to buy a CPU Cooling. I have a Coolermaster V8 but someone told me that the Xigmatek AIO-S80DP is better. I have an AMD Phenom II 6X 1090T Thuban. What do yo suggest me to do? change my V8 for this one?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telnets*


When i ran my H70, i just used the front bay covers own vent holes, which lined up 100% perfectly with the 120mm fan on the H70..











That, actually is a rather ingenious thought...

I had removed those metal bay covers last year when I first built my Scout! lol.

I wonder if I still have them somewhere; though I think they may have gotten through out.

I'll give that aluminum idea some thought; going to try to plan this out over the weekend and maybe order 1 or 2 fans sometime next week.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


Guys, i am planning to buy a CPU Cooling. I have a Coolermaster V8 but someone told me that the Xigmatek AIO-S80DP is better. I have an AMD Phenom II 6X 1090T Thuban. What do yo suggest me to do? change my V8 for this one?


The Xigmatek is a Liquid Cooling system, one of those "all in one" set ups 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233011

Honestly, when it comes to enclosed Water Cooling setups like that, I would think the Corsair H50 would be a much better bargain then the Xigmatek.

Its about $20 more then the Xigmatek, but its about on par with a Megahelam; and you can get them cheaper then for what Newegg has them. I think I saw FrozenCPU was selling H50's a couple weeks ago at $65.

On a 1090T; I would not use the Xigmatek... but if you really want to get some good information on how reliable it is, then I would go ask about it in OCN's water cooling section!


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


The Xigmatek is a Liquid Cooling system, one of those "all in one" set ups 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233011

Honestly, when it comes to enclosed Water Cooling setups like that, I would think the Corsair H50 would be a much better bargain then the Xigmatek.

Its about $20 more then the Xigmatek, but its about on par with a Megahelam; and you can get them cheaper then for what Newegg has them. I think I saw FrozenCPU was selling H50's a couple weeks ago at $65.

On a 1090T; I would not use the Xigmatek... but if you really want to get some good information on how reliable it is, then I would go ask about it in OCN's water cooling section! 










But do you think a V8 is a good option, should i keep it or change it for something like that?


----------



## cjc75

The Corsair V8 is a large cooler block, and yes I think in my opinion it would probably be better then the cheaper Xigmatek... but as I said, I do not know enough about that Xigmatek to make a fair opinion. I just think it looks like a cheap Water Cooling set up...

As for the V8... make sure it wil fit in your Scout WITH your current components. for example, does your Ram have high sitting heat spreaders like the Corsair Dominators?

The V8 would be tight with those Dominators.

Look at the first couple pages of this Thread, and you might see some Pics of the V8 mounted inside the Scout!

EDIT -- sorry .. mis-read... you stated you already have the V8! Haha, I would stick with using that as opposed to switching to a cheaper cooler on a 1090T.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


The Corsair V8 is a large cooler block, and yes I think in my opinion it would probably be better then the cheaper Xigmatek... but as I said, I do not know enough about that Xigmatek to make a fair opinion. I just think it looks like a cheap Water Cooling set up...

As for the V8... make sure it wil fit in your Scout WITH your current components. for example, does your Ram have high sitting heat spreaders like the Corsair Dominators?

The V8 would be tight with those Dominators.

Look at the first couple pages of this Thread, and you might see some Pics of the V8 mounted inside the Scout!

EDIT -- sorry .. mis-read... you stated you already have the V8! Haha, I would stick with using that as opposed to switching to a cheaper cooler on a 1090T.


Thanks bro, im new here, i jus got all parts from amazon.com and Newegg. I will start building this Rig tomorrow. Tonight ill be putting some carbon fiber vinyl to the Case since the theme on my rig is racing. Soon i will be uploading some pics... Where r u from? Im from Panama city, Panama. Nice to meet you.


----------



## H969

Sheesh, I am way behind, I don't even know where to start?
have you guy's had bad service from OCN's servers?
The storms and work and I can not get to my hobbies








I wanted to do some more mods this winter and I have not done anything yet, oh well it makes it even more enjoyable when we do have the time








And this club everybody is talking away, lol keep it up guy's









CM Storm Scout Club Rocks!!!


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


Guys, i am planning to buy a CPU Cooling. I have a Coolermaster V8 but someone told me that the Xigmatek AIO-S80DP is better. I have an AMD Phenom II 6X 1090T Thuban. What do yo suggest me to do? change my V8 for this one?


 If your in england and you decide to go for the H50 (Which i will also recommend. It looks awesome, it performs brilliantly and you don't have a massive piece of metal almost siting on your window.) then its on eBay for Buy it Now/Best Offer and people have managed to get it for as low as Â£39!!!!

PM me if you are interested.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telnets*


Yeah, Well, as mentioned, i kind of knew it was a sideways upgrade only using one rad. I cant mount a rad in the front, due to the HD cage in the way, and i cant remove the HD case, because.. well the res, CDRom and SSD take up all the 5.25 bays.

Putting a rad in the front, and one on the back was my Plan A originaly, but the resivoir i bought was cracked due to the cold and UPS leaving it outside so i couldnt use it







So i had to go back to my previous res which was the 5.25 bay one.

As for your bay arrangement, I have an SSD on a tray in the bottom slot right now, and the CD rom above it.. not because I wanted it there, but i figured it was good insurance to have it under the Res, JUST INCASE there was a leak. Id rather it drop on a 20 dollar CD rom then a 200 SSD









But, i do like your idea of putting the rocker switch below the res.. what i might do is put it in the same bay as the SSD, and the bonus would then be i have a free 5.25 bay down the road!

Thanks!


I see where you are coming from. I didn't realize you had an SSD hidden under there









I think i have seen a rad mounted infront of the HDD caddy. I think the pipes were sticking through the the caddy holes. But none the less they are good idol temps (not sure what load temps are good for Intel?)

When i tested my H50 before i had to RMA my mobo i think i got 33 idol and 66 load with prime 95 with my Phenom. I hadn't done any testing to try and find the coolest setup, this was the setup i was using at the time:

|case<--fan|rad|<--fan


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


have you guy's had bad service from OCN's servers?


They took OCN offline for a couple of hours to bring another server online a couple of days ago to lighten the load on the Search. That helped a lot, but they are doing some "side" maintenance (I think they meant site but who knows) so there are still some glitches from time to time, but at least we have Search and most of the other features back. The last word I saw stated they hoped to have everything back to normal by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Telnets

i7 max temp is around 95c.. thermal damage is around 100c, i certainly wouldnt run mine over 85 though.. i would be scared of damaging it.. they tend to run a lot hotter then the AMDs im reading, so my temps arnt outrageous for being clocked to 4ghz on a single rad...

Granted, id like to do better, but this is ok for now.

I hope the scout 2 wows me... if i can get in a 240 rad like i want, or find a way to get this second rad goin, then by all means, ill be switching to stay a scout (oh and as long as it has a lan handle!







)

otherwise, I think my next purchase will be a 240 rad, and a Corsair 650 unfortunately.. I took a look at the pics today on it, and its very well setup and would meet all my WC needs nicely


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Guys I may have found a case awesome enough to tempt me away from my scout...

Silverstone RV02W-EW Raven 2 Evolution Windowed Case - White


















http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduc...odid=CA-073-SV

I've always liked the black raven but in white it looks even better.


----------



## hyujmn

The Silverstone Ravens are beautiful cases. We bought one for my brother over Christmas. Fantastic case and looks sooo sexy when it's all put together.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


They took OCN offline for a couple of hours to bring another server online a couple of days ago to lighten the load on the Search. That helped a lot, but they are doing some "side" maintenance (I think they meant site but who knows) so there are still some glitches from time to time, but at least we have Search and most of the other features back. The last word I saw stated they hoped to have everything back to normal by the end of the weekend.


 Ahh Okay, it has been messed up, I keep on checking my connection, OCN has been so easy too use you realy notice when it slows down.
Thanks Papa


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Ahh Okay, it has been messed up, I keep on checking my connection, OCN has been so easy too use you realy notice when it slows down.
Thanks Papa










When it slows down you can then catch-up on other things.
















It'll all be good in the end.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


When it slows down you can then catch-up on other things.
















It'll all be good in the end.










Like the latest Packer Report.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Like the latest Packer Report.


Oh and what is that?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;12093675*
> Thanks bro, im new here, i jus got all parts from amazon.com and Newegg. I will start building this Rig tomorrow. Tonight ill be putting some carbon fiber vinyl to the Case since the theme on my rig is racing. Soon i will be uploading some pics... Where r u from? Im from Panama city, Panama. Nice to meet you.


Carbon vinyl sounds interesting...

As for where I'm from.. .look to the left, its under my name!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12094002*
> They took OCN offline for a couple of hours to bring another server online a couple of days ago to lighten the load on the Search. That helped a lot, but they are doing some "side" maintenance (I think they meant site but who knows) so there are still some glitches from time to time, but at least we have Search and most of the other features back. The last word I saw stated they hoped to have everything back to normal by the end of the weekend.










Maybe thats the reason I haven't been able to up-load photo's to any of my albums or even make 'New' photo albums?????? This has been a problem for me for two, maybe three weeks now!!!!!







Driving me crazy...


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't know if that was one of the features that they turned off during that time or not. I just know that New Posts and Search were disabled as those were the two things people mentioned missing.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12097091*
> I don't know if that was one of the features that they turned off during that time or not. I just know that New Posts and Search were disabled as those were the two things people mentioned missing.


Thanks Papa!!! Yeah, I just been trying to load pics for weeks now and the Upload button is gone.







Know were to be seen on my album pages???







Not unless OCN blocked me from uploading but I can't see why???
Never posted anything 'Dis-respectful' or 'Bad'...

So Papa, how's the weather back home in IL??? I heard it's been bad from my old-man. He lives in my Condo on the North side of Chicago and he's telling me they got anywere between 2 & 4 feet of snow by him... I'm thinking of coming home for 3 weeks in March or April??







Can't wait.







Home sick.. LOL at 45 years old, I never thought I would get home sick...


----------



## Enigma8750

Its been harder than Chinese Math to get things working on this site for me..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12091257*
> It looks really really good. But its a big shame that it hasn't made much difference.
> I think you should get another single rad and mount it in the front of the case. I also think you should rearrange the drive bays like this to make it look better (im a bit anal lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> CD or DVD Drive
> (Dual)
> (Dual)res/pump
> Switch


I am so amazed at this build. Damn.. Amazing. The wire management looks like a professional Electrician did it. Well thought out great 90s and the wires look like a technical Drawing of Scematic. Wow.

The water tubing looks like it grew there naturally. I am VERY impressed.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;12085900*
> Well, I got it all done... Here's a few pics!
> 
> Back - Cable Management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembled and complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money Shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reward for a hard days work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more pics of the whole project up at My Website if your interested
> 
> Overall Verdict:
> The goal was not to break temps records with this setup, it was simply to improve upon the H70 temps I had when it was installed. (Low 80s @ 100% Load... Most games wouldsit around mid 70s.. and 35c Idle while clocked to 4ghz)
> 
> Well by adding a better quality rad, better fans, supposedly a better CPU block, and a stronger pump with reservoir.. it has been actually disappointing. I wouldn't say a failure in any case, but the temps are still comparable to the H70.
> 
> Idling is slightly higher then the h70 (sits around 37c), but at 100% Load with Prime95 for 45 min, it's slightly better then before (Hangs around 75ish).. That's a good 8 - 10 degree improvement.
> 
> During a 3 hour stint in Battlefield Bad company 2, I didn't actually SEE the temp, but HWMonitor reported the "highest temp" was 78c.. Which still is better then the H70, by a handful of degrees, BUT, not what I was hoping.
> 
> Of course, i could always throw on a second Rad, or even move to a better case setup where I could mount a 240x120 rad.. however, this is my LAN case, and 2 things i don't want are A) a bigger case, or B) an external rad to get damaged. So, for now, I think this will do.
> 
> All in all, was it worth the money? No... was it an improvement? Slightly.. Am I happy? Hell yeah! A full water cooling lop is still pretty cool, even if its nothing more then bragging rights to friends.
> 
> Thanks for following, anyone who did!


I am so amazed at this build. Damn.. Amazing. The wire management looks like a professional Electrician did it. Well thought out great 90s and the wires look like a technical Drawing of Scematic. Wow.

The water tubing looks like it grew there naturally. I am VERY impressed.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12097318*
> Thanks Papa!!! Yeah, I just been trying to load pics for weeks now and the Upload button is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know were to be seen on my album pages???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless OCN blocked me from uploading but I can't see why???
> Never posted anything 'Dis-respectful' or 'Bad'...
> 
> So Papa, how's the weather back home in IL??? I heard it's been bad from my old-man. He lives in my Condo on the North side of Chicago and he's telling me they got anywere between 2 & 4 feet of snow by him... I'm thinking of coming home for 3 weeks in March or April??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home sick.. LOL at 45 years old, I never thought I would get home sick...


I just tried it and I was able to create a new album and upload some pics to it a couple of minutes ago.

It's about 7F at the moment, but it was below zero earlier today. We don't have quite as much snow as Chicago does, but it's enough to make things miserable for walking to the store. Should make for some good football Sunday though.


----------



## Rogue1266

That is a nice build. Love the red effect from the lights. I really like the close-up shot of the CPU-block......








EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12097479*
> I just tried it and I was able to create a new album and upload some pics to it a couple of minutes ago.
> 
> It's about 7F at the moment, but it was below zero earlier today. We don't have quite as much snow as Chicago does, but it's enough to make things miserable for walking to the store. Should make for some good football Sunday though.


I miss Sunday football.... Well, I don't miss the snow. Thats for sure!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;12085900*
> Well, I got it all done... Here's a few pics!
> 
> Back - Cable Management


Amazing work. What are those white pads that are between the wires and the back of the mobo tray? Is that some double sided mounting tape like 3M 4010 or similar?


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12096350*
> Carbon vinyl sounds interesting...
> 
> As for where I'm from.. .look to the left, its under my name!


Ok as i said, tonight i started to work on my last build.

I´ve called it "JDM Scout" since it is inspired on japanese cars, specially on the Toyota Supra wich is my favorite car.

This is a preview of what the JDM Scout will be. Im very excited to see the final product, i will be uploading pics. I have a lot of things on mind for this case.









See ya guys.

CM STORM SCOUT FOREVER!


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

More pics


----------



## Rockr69

Major sickness Danny. Very nice carbon fiber work. +rep


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;12097843*
> Ok as i said, tonight i started to work on my last build.
> 
> I´ve called it "JDM Scout" since it is inspired on japanese cars, specially on the Toyota Supra wich is my favorite car.
> 
> This is a preview of what the JDM Scout will be. Im very excited to see the final product, i will be uploading pics. I have a lot of things on mind for this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya guys.
> 
> CM STORM SCOUT FOREVER!


Good man. It looks excellent! You just need to upload a picture of everything put together.

Do you own a supra? It is also my fav car and i plan on owning 1 one day.

1996 Twin turbo, manual, aerotop, Right hand drive of course. Lol and i also like your name.


----------



## Enigma8750

I want to see it all together too. That carbon fiber was a great choice for a Texture. Awesome effect. you are going with a toyota racing theme.. So Yellow LEDs


----------



## Enigma8750

I love this shot.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12100292*
> I want to see it all together too. That carbon fiber was a great choice for a Texture. Awesome effect. you are going with a toyota racing theme.. So Yellow LEDs


Well Yellow LED sounds interesting, but almost everything on my computer have red LEDs thats why i felt in love with the CM Storm Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

I wonder if this would fit in the top 5 1/4 bin on top. This is a great fan and a very bright light. all you would have to do would be to put some red seran Wrap over the leds to make them red and Vouala. Super Fan..SILVERSTONE FN181-BL 180mm Blue LED Case Fan


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Hmm a thought has occured to me.
If i did get that white raven then its place on the desk could be a bad spot for it because its in front of the window. Im thinking that the white plastic might bleach over time.

What do you guys think, would it bleach it pretty quickly or are we talking a couple of years to see any effect?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I wonder if this would fit in the top 5 1/4 bin on top. This is a great fan and a very bright light. all you would have to do would be to put some red seran Wrap over the leds to make them red and Vouala. Super Fan..SILVERSTONE FN181-BL 180mm Blue LED Case Fan











Considering it's app. 7 1/4 inches square I seriously doubt it would fit very well.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks papa.. I was wondering about that ...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Hmm a thought has occured to me. 
If i did get that white raven then its place on the desk could be a bad spot for it because its in front of the window. Im thinking that the white plastic might bleach over time.

What do you guys think, would it bleach it pretty quickly or are we talking a couple of years to see any effect?


It would depend on the window itself. Most modern windows have UV filters and it's the UV rays that destroy and yellow and bleach colors and plastics. If its an older window you can combat this by using a high quality furniture polish to keep your computer clean.

EDIT: On an unrelated note, You're welcome Boss


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


Well Yellow LED sounds interesting, but almost everything on my computer have red LEDs thats why i felt in love with the CM Storm Scout.


I was also taken in by the Red inner light theme.. I love your build except for that top fan. It needs to be more red.. Lian Li makes a really bright red lighted fan. the Multicolor is the only down side of this whole build. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Telnets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Amazing work. What are those white pads that are between the wires and the back of the mobo tray? Is that some double sided mounting tape like 3M 4010 or similar?



Thats right, just very sticky double sided 3m tape









i tried about 4 tapes before i found one sticky enough it wouldnt let go of the wires after a hour or so.

the rest if the cabling im still working on, im actualy running three 6" Sata cables to the drives, and i have on order 2 more 8" sata cables for the SSD and CDrom, which were too far away for the little cables. Had to use some spare 18" ones for now.. so that area will clean up a little


----------



## Striker36

my scout is fighting with me..... i need to get a new fan controller or try and fix this one...

i think im going to pull the whole thing apart and actually finish some of the mod.

any way.

im going out for a day or two. ttyl


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Hmm a thought has occured to me. 
If i did get that white raven then its place on the desk could be a bad spot for it because its in front of the window. Im thinking that the white plastic might bleach over time.

What do you guys think, would it bleach it pretty quickly or are we talking a couple of years to see any effect?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It would depend on the window itself. Most modern windows have UV filters and it's the UV rays that destroy and yellow and bleach colors and plastics. If its an older window you can combat this by using a high quality furniture polish to keep your computer clean.

EDIT: On an unrelated note, You're welcome Boss


Automobile Wax (not polish) has UV inhibitors in it so that would also be a good choice to use on a case. Since cars normally spend most of their time outdoors the waxes for them tend to have a very high concentration of UV inhibitors and a high level of UV protection. Polish is designed to clean the surface and accentuate the shine, not protect it like wax does so make sure the product you use is designed for protection. Wax will always have some polishing agents in it, but polish normally doesn't have waxing or protective characteristics.

You could also use some Window Tint Film for the window. They have some that are cling type that can be peeled off when not needed or you tape regular auto tint film to the glass if you don't want it to be permanent.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Automobile Wax (not polish) has UV inhibitors in it so that would also be a good choice to use on a case. Since cars normally spend most of their time outdoors the waxes for them tend to have a very high concentration of UV inhibitors and a high level of UV protection. Polish is designed to clean the surface and accentuate the shine, not protect it like wax does so make sure the product you use is designed for protection. Wax will always have some polishing agents in it, but polish normally doesn't have waxing or protective characteristics.

You could also use some Window Tint Film for the window. They have some that are cling type that can be peeled off when not needed or you tape regular auto tint film to the glass if you don't want it to be permanent.


I just did this big long reply & when I hit submit, it gave me and internal sever error!









First the Raven, it's cool but the window is on the wrong side, it wouldn't work on my desk because the tower has to be on the right side of my desk.

Second, be carefull about using window tint film, I tried to have it done to the whole house when we moved in because of my cataracts. The glass companies wouldn't do it, then when I called the auto glass tinting companies, they refused too!







Found out there were some big law suits over tinting on houses because it can cause major differental temperatures and where I live, windows have cracked, some have fallen out & they won't do it anymore because of that.

Then I went on to tell you that the window that I replaced myself (my dad & uncle helped, my grandpa owned a glass company) I used one of the new vinyl clad, low-E glass windows & it is awesome, well worth any price you pay for those windows. Mine cost for the entire window the same as the lowest bid on just replacing one pane. DIY wins again!

Oh, edit: You could do it yourself, there's few tricks to make it come out smooth, PM me if you want info. The ones I've seen that have done it leave at least 3/4" around the outer edges, that way the panes don't get a drastic difference where the holding goop is.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Automobile Wax (not polish) has UV inhibitors in it so that would also be a good choice to use on a case. Since cars normally spend most of their time outdoors the waxes for them tend to have a very high concentration of UV inhibitors and a high level of UV protection. Polish is designed to clean the surface and accentuate the shine, not protect it like wax does so make sure the product you use is designed for protection. Wax will always have some polishing agents in it, but polish normally doesn't have waxing or protective characteristics.

You could also use some Window Tint Film for the window. They have some that are cling type that can be peeled off when not needed or you tape regular auto tint film to the glass if you don't want it to be permanent.


I think the wax idea sounds good, obviously they are meant to work on cars and plastics im assuming, so it should work fine with the case.

EDIT: this is mostly just future ideas, im not gonna be changing my scout for a while as its setup so nicely now, maybe just ideas for a future bulldozer/ivy bridge system


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I just did this big long reply & when I hit submit, it gave me and internal sever error!










If you use FireFox use the back page button and the message should still be there all typed out ready to go. Occasionally you'll need to hit Ctrl+Y to redo it, but it should be there. Or do what I do and when I finish typing hit Ctrl+A (to select all of the text in the box) then Ctrl+C (to copy it) then hit the Submit Reply Button. If the server acts up you have all of your text in the clipboard to repaste in the post or into Notepad if it takes awhile for it to come back up. No need to retype it all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


.
Second, be carefull about using window tint film, I tried to have it done to the whole house when we moved in because of my cataracts. The glass companies wouldn't do it, then when I called the auto glass tinting companies, they refused too!







Found out there were some big law suits over tinting on houses because it can cause major differental temperatures and where I live, windows have cracked, some have fallen out & they won't do it anymore because of that.


That's why I mentioned the cling type or just taping it to the window. Easy to remove if it causes problems.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If you use FireFox use the back page button and the message should still be there all typed out ready to go. Occasionally you'll need to hit Ctrl+Y to redo it, but it should be there. Or do what I do and when I finish typing hit Ctrl+A (to select all of the text in the box) then Ctrl+C (to copy it) then hit the Submit Reply Button. If the server acts up you have all of your text in the clipboard to repaste in the post or into Notepad if it takes awhile for it to come back up. No need to retype it all.

That's why I mentioned the cling type or just taping it to the window. Easy to remove if it causes problems.


Yeah, I used to write it out in notepad then put it in the post, guess I should start doing that again. I use notepad++ now though, much more versitile. Free too! Check out http://notepad-plus-plus.org/

Ah! Missed the tape it comment, man I really need to get my eyes set up for the surgery, just too much else going on though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've been using notepad++ for several years.

I don't type out messages in notepad though, just paste them there when the server is acting up so I don't have to retype them. Too much work to use it to type them out then copy/paste them for that 1 on 100 posts that has a problem.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;12103091*
> I think the wax idea sounds good, obviously they are meant to work on cars and plastics im assuming, so it should work fine with the case.
> 
> EDIT: this is mostly just future ideas, im not gonna be changing my scout for a while as its setup so nicely now, maybe just ideas for a future bulldozer/ivy bridge system


Most car waxes will dry out plastic. Make sure you check the back on the wax before trying it. I think ICE wax you can use on plastic.


----------



## Enigma8750

I don't generally use wax on my cases unless they are painted..

If they are. Then i wet sand three step up to 2000

Then I use 3m rubbing compound till I get that mirror shine.

Then I use Mequires paint cleaner

Then I use Meguire 3 step polish and wax lastly.

Then I rub it with a baby diaper.

Just go with a UV shade or put a shade on the particular window that is giving you the problem.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12106749*
> 
> Then I rub it with a baby diaper.


???


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12106749*
> 
> Then I rub it with a baby diaper.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12106820*
> ???


Cloth baby diapers are some of the softest and most absorbant cloths you can get. They are excellent for this type of use as long as they are clean. I know when my daughters were born my wife and I set aside a package of them to be used for things specifically other than baby duty.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12107826*
> Cloth baby diapers are some of the softest and most absorbant cloths you can get. They are excellent for this type of use as long as they are clean. I know when my daughters were born my wife and I set aside a package of them to be used for things specifically other than baby duty.


Also, as a side note, baby wipes are amazing at cleaning away stains. There are very few things that it won't completely away,. You can also use it on your clothes or your carpet.

Just a side note in case anyway ever has a bad stain. Gotta be a fresh stain, though.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12105367*
> I've been using notepad++ for several years.
> 
> I don't type out messages in notepad though, just paste them there when the server is acting up so I don't have to retype them. Too much work to use it to type them out then copy/paste them for that 1 on 100 posts that has a problem.


Man! Not today!!







I've written 6 messages here on OCN, 4 were blanked out before I can finish them!

Figures you'd be using it, you and Enigma know all of that open source stuff, I was raised on buying programs for wayyyyy more than they're worth! Now I know better, I'll pay the donation for open source any day!









Ok gang, you know that I've been working on this house since we bought it. You know that I've worked on computers since, well since 1984.







Now I'm going to give you a link, this is what I did between the time that I was no longer able to maintain a controlled work schedule and when I got my 18 years of back pay.

These are really rough pics & not our best work, I slammed this together to show a friend. I'll be doing some pro pics & start getting back into this gig once spring comes & my fingers loosen up a bit.

_*Here*_ *we go*: http://picasaweb.google.com/brisleep/RecentlyUpdated?authkey=Gv1sRgCKKJzaqog7jDDQ&feat=directlink


----------



## Striker36

for the most part i have been refraining from posting for the past few days just because its been kinda ridiculous....

Brian. that stuff looks really cool! have any thing more 'Audrey Hepburn"? one of my friends is asking... (im at Smith right now)

any way. time for brunch and then some time with the ladies before classes start and im exiled home.

-Striker


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Cloth baby diapers are some of the softest and most absorbant cloths you can get. They are excellent for this type of use as long as they are clean. I know when my daughters were born my wife and I set aside a package of them to be used for things specifically other than baby duty.


They are some of the softest cloths around... I have no kids, but I own a package of cloth diapers..LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


Also, as a side note, baby wipes are amazing at cleaning away stains. There are very few things that it won't completely away,. You can also use it on your clothes or your carpet.

Just a side note in case anyway ever has a bad stain. Gotta be a fresh stain, though.


As well as I own a few packages of baby wipes. Gets finger prints right off that paint... As well as cleaning up the rest of the rig...


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


Ok as i said, tonight i started to work on my last build.

IÂ´ve called it "JDM Scout" since it is inspired on japanese cars, specially on the Toyota Supra wich is my favorite car.

This is a preview of what the JDM Scout will be. Im very excited to see the final product, i will be uploading pics. I have a lot of things on mind for this case.









See ya guys.

CM STORM SCOUT FOREVER!










That is going to look soooo cool!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Cloth baby diapers are some of the softest and most absorbant cloths you can get. They are excellent for this type of use as long as they are clean. I know when my daughters were born my wife and I set aside a package of them to be used for things specifically other than baby duty.


I was thinking disposable diapers, lol.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


That is going to look soooo cool!


Thanks man, ill do my best. Is the 1st time im modding a PC case, so probably ill need some guide from u guys, i will appreciate that. by the way, yesterday i was trying to remove all parts on the top to apply the vinyl, but i got kinda scared to mess up the frontal pannel circuits. it was too tight that i couldnt see a way to remove it .


----------



## mnorris12706

I think we all need a logo -- you know, a cool CM Storm Scout Logo that we could use for avatars and such. I've spent so much time online looking for one and tried my hand at making my own to no avail. Anyone else out there have any input?


----------



## Enigma8750

Here you Go.. General Approved


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I was thinking disposable diapers, lol.


obviously you are too young to remember the Diaper Service. Imagine the Milkman but with Diapers. Softest Diapers ever made.


----------



## Enigma8750

What... No one like my patch? Where did everybody go..


----------



## FannBlade

Great Patch!
Unfortunately I remembered milk man, diaper man and rabbit ears. Did you ever go to the drug store with tubes from your TV and test them head home with new ones and presto TV works great again. I tried to explain to my youngest daughter (18) that TV went OFF at 11:00 P.M. she wasn't buying it.


----------



## Telnets

I dont remember tubed TVs, but i DO remember spending 30 or 40 min writing new autoexec.bat and config.sys files for each and every game i wanted to play so it would allocate enough memory when it ran


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12119373*
> Great Patch!
> Unfortunately I remembered milk man, diaper man and rabbit ears. Did you ever go to the drug store with tubes from your TV and test them head home with new ones and presto TV works great again. I tried to explain to my youngest daughter (18) that TV went OFF at 11:00 P.M. she wasn't buying it.


I remember those days. Mike Ahern doing the news and Stan the Weather Man on CBS Channel 8, then whatever late show, followed by the National Anthem and the test pattern until early the next morning. Or was Mike around that long ago. It seems like Mike and Stan were on that station forever.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12119373*
> Great Patch!
> Unfortunately I remembered milk man, diaper man and rabbit ears. Did you ever go to the drug store with tubes from your TV and test them head home with new ones and presto TV works great again. I tried to explain to my youngest daughter (18) that TV went OFF at 11:00 P.M. she wasn't buying it.










I a'member that!









Too young to remember the milkman and diaper man....remember rabbit ears and testing TV tubes at the Thrifty or Revco tho.







And watching Saturday morning cartoons on an old console B/W in my room sos not to wake anybody up.

A couple of channels stayed on in the wee hours, especially the first local cable channels like ON-TV.

What was with the Indian anyway?!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12119787*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I a'member that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too young to remember the milkman and diaper man....remember rabbit ears and testing TV tubes at the Thrifty or Revco tho.


The milkman, bread-man, soda-man and physicians making house calls.

Oh mannnnnnn how I feel ancient now.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Jack Lalane has left the building! At 97? Thought he'd be a centenarian for sure! George Burns outlived him by 4 years?


----------



## FannBlade

LOL Don't even make me say "Cowboy Bob"


----------



## PapaSmurf

Wasn't he on channel 4?


----------



## FannBlade

yep


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Jack Lalane has left the building! At 97? Thought he'd be a centenarian for sure! George Burns outlived him by 4 years?










I think he was 96.

R.I.P.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


yep


Remember Popeye, Jane, and everybody else almost?


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*










Here you Go.. General Approved


Awesome patch man!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Jack Lalane has left the building! At 97? Thought he'd be a centenarian for sure! George Burns outlived him by 4 years?










and George smoked a cigar ever day.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


Awesome patch man!


I am so glad you like it.. I thought it was really cool when I made it. But a creator always loves his work more than others.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I am so glad you like it.. I thought it was really cool when I made it. But a creator always loves his work more than others.


I think it's so cool that for a while I'll let the rockr girls go on vacation. Good work Boss! I'd rep you, but really what's the point









You're already the coolest mother here


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*









I a'member that!









Too young to remember the milkman and diaper man....remember rabbit ears and testing TV tubes at the Thrifty or Revco tho.







And watching Saturday morning cartoons on an old console B/W in my room sos not to wake anybody up.

A couple of channels stayed on in the wee hours, especially the first local cable channels like ON-TV.

What was with the Indian anyway?!


I think the indian was for fine focus. My father was in Radio in the 60s. They had turn tables and Ginormous boards.. And these 8 track Carts that they used for all the commercials. But in the 60s they did alot of live commercials. I used to love going to watch my dad produce commercials. He would do all these different voices and they would run them slower and then tape them on a real to real .. Thick on too. Then they would put them on those carts. And they had these huge grey electro shock paddles that they would erase the Carts with.

Satuday cartoons... Wow.. We got a Color TV early in life. My dad had to have all the latest stuff. And FM Radio started.. That was like wild fire.


----------



## Enigma8750

I still haven't gotten my Corsair Case yet. I think the guy is backing out of something. Darn.. I loved that case too. That was the first thing I ever won on OCN.


----------



## Rockr69

Not thinking it's so ugly now? I love it too and am being torn between my handsome Scout and what I think is the gorgeous Corsair. I hope you still get it. The way Fannblade's been posting, maybe he'll know what's up. Or maybe it's like stuff from the store, they only ship when they have a bunch of stuff to send out.


----------



## Enigma8750

From your Mouth to God's Ears.. I really do want a new case to play with..


----------



## UbNub

Hmmm... Am i the only one not old enough to have been around all this stuff? Diaper man must have been an awful job I'd imagine.

On another note I'm gonna order my second 5770 next week.
looking at these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-490-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-898-_-Product
Not sure if the hawk is actually better or not. But if it turns out it is the price difference is nothing.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


Hmmm... Am i the only one not old enough to have been around all this stuff? Diaper man must have been an awful job I'd imagine.

On another note I'm gonna order my second 5770 next week.
looking at these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-490-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-898-_-Product
Not sure if the hawk is actually better or not. But if it turns out it is the price difference is nothing.


Eek, I'd wait on those. Just 3-4 weeks ago, those were on sale for 110/120 respectively after rebate.


----------



## ZuesL

Any more news on the Storm Scout II? I really want to get the Storm Scout but i'm waiting for II. I don't want to buy Storm Scout I and then regret it when II comes out.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZuesL*


Any more news on the Storm Scout II? I really want to get the Storm Scout but i'm waiting for II. I don't want to buy Storm Scout I and then regret it when II comes out.


The Storm II is only a fairy tale right now. An educated guess. So go with the Storm Scout I.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


Eek, I'd wait on those. Just 3-4 weeks ago, those were on sale for 110/120 respectively after rebate.


So are you saying they are gonna have a price drop soon?


----------



## Enigma8750

No.. I am saying that the Scout I is a really good price on the cooler master Website Refurb section. And that I really think that it is the best case for the money.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No.. I am saying that the Scout I is a really good price on the cooler master Website Refurb section. And that I really think that it is the best case for the money.


If that was directed at me I was talking about the 5770s. But I couldn't agree with you more. I love my scout. Just wish I had a modular PSU for it and knew how to do cable management better.


----------



## Enigma8750

Go to page 1 and look at the Tips and Tricks section for hints on wire management with the Storm Scout.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


If that was directed at me I was talking about the 5770s. But I couldn't agree with you more. I love my scout. Just wish I had a modular PSU for it and knew how to do cable management better.


The first step is getting a modular PSU. #2 is trial and error. May I suggest getting a bunch of twist ties and zip ties. Do your wire management with the twist ties and when you have it finalized, replace the wire ties with zip ties one at a time.


----------



## Rockr69

I have finalized my guitar choice and I think you'll really like this one E, http://www.guitarcenter.com/Epiphone...11-i1515776.gc. I played this at my local Guitar Center and it is a sweetheart a very dark soul


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12115964*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you Go.. General Approved


Hey nice badge!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnorris12706;12113413*
> I think we all need a logo -- you know, a cool CM Storm Scout Logo that we could use for avatars and such. I've spent so much time online looking for one and tried my hand at making my own to no avail. Anyone else out there have any input?


Oops, the boss has a good one hehe


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12124722*
> From your Mouth to God's Ears.. I really do want a new case to play with..


Ahhhh, I was wondering why you had not started at least to talk about building your new rig!
Hmm, where is it coming from,Canada? You will get it and then you will be a busy as a bee
I bet you already know that case inside and out and you have not even touched it yet:thumb:
It is like Christmas!!!







waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12126242*
> Ahhhh, I was wondering why you had not started at least to talk about building your new rig!
> Hmm, where is it coming from,Canada? You will get it and then you will be a busy as a bee
> I bet you already know that case inside and out and you have not even touched it yet:thumb:
> It is like Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting is the hardest part.


Thanks for your support.. I hope that is the case.. and yes.. I have studied the case in depth for the past 3 weeks wondering what to do.. I already have a theme and a window pattern and this one will have Vents on the Side.

Rockr69... I love that Color and that would be my call too.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12126803*
> Rockr69... I love that Color and that would be my call too.


Now THAT, is one beauty of a Les Paul!

And... holy friggin.. is that a Tremolo I see on her?

You don't see those on very many Les Paul's; whether their Epiphone or Gibson!

Thats gonne be some sweet jamming with that!









By the way, what type of Amp you running through?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12124622*
> I still haven't gotten my Corsair Case yet. I think the guy is backing out of something. Darn.. I loved that case too. That was the first thing I ever won on OCN.


I hope he isn't, you deserve that case.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12126803*
> Thanks for your support.. I hope that is the case.. and yes.. I have studied the case in depth for the past 3 weeks wondering what to do.. I already have a theme and a window pattern and this one will have Vents on the Side.
> 
> Rockr69... I love that Color and that would be my call too.


Alright!! Sounds intresting Winter projects are the best if ya have the time.
Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Jamyy10

I have just bought some parts for my beloved scout that is currently dis-functional lol. (No word from the RMA people yet? It's almost been a month now so i'm expecting to hear from them this week)

-3mm Clear Acrylic 400 x 400mm

-40 Nylon Cable Tie Bases 25mm x 25mm black

-U Channel - 1 Metre

All for £15 including 1st class P+P.









It was a beautiful sunny day in Verwood (NOT) so i decided to crack on with some modding on me scout with my cosey jacket and hoodie









(Will post a work log link)


















As a wise man one said. Safety First. So i got the sunglasses out of the car, and some B&Q earplugs my dad gave me and cracked on.




































































There was only one problem with my work i had done today and that is the switch. Take a look:


















So i just cut a hole in the top of the font panel as you may be able to see in this picture. And i also bent the pins on the switch and i bent the plugs that go onto the switch. All i need to do is glue the switch on with a hot glue gun.










Almost finished putting it back together so i will get some more pics tomorrow. Hope you guys like it







(work log coming soon)


----------



## Striker36

very nice =D you should make a build log!


----------



## Enigma8750

I agree.. Start one now. give it a name and let some people like us watch you go.. just take pictures as you work. and then upload them at night or the morning.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12115964*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you Go.. General Approved


A couple more CM images to compliment Enigma's patch for all the CM lovers out there!

View attachment 191985
View attachment 191986
View attachment 191987
View attachment 191988
View attachment 191989


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12115964*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you Go.. General Approved


aaaand one more.
View attachment 191992


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12129517*
> very nice =D you should make a build log!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12129763*
> I agree.. Start one now. give it a name and let some people like us watch you go.. just take pictures as you work. and then upload them at night or the morning.


Yeah i have started writing it up in the good old notepad







and i will try and post it by tomorrow morning. I think i'm gunna call it Project Scout.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Be sure to put a link to it in your sig and post it here so we can find it


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12129989*
> Be sure to put a link to it in your sig and post it here so we can find it


^^^^^^^^ this!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnorris12706;12129865*
> aaaand one more.
> View attachment 191992


I like this one..


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12130220*
> I like this one..


me too! It's hard to chose between the current CM logo and the one you highlighted.


----------



## mnorris12706

sidenote -- my Crucial C300 says it shipped early this am from newegg and that it is supposed to arrive Wednesday, the 26th. However, I checked the status just a few minutes ago and it still shows as "ready for ups", still in NJ, and still "on time". Did they forget to scan it after it left (i hope)?


----------



## DB006

<<<<<<<<<<<< My new CM Storm avatar


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;12130816*
> <<<<<<<<<<<< My new CM Storm avatar


I like it!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Now THAT, is one beauty of a Les Paul!

And... holy friggin.. is that a Tremolo I see on her?

You don't see those on very many Les Paul's; whether their Epiphone or Gibson!

Thats gonne be some sweet jamming with that!









By the way, what type of Amp you running through?


Guitar Center house brand amp made by Crate called the Raven RG60. 60 watt, 12" speaker, Dirty and clean channel, reverb, foot switchable with an effects loop. I'll be running through a Digitech RP500 multi effects board. I played all this gear together at my local Guitar Center and it EFFN ROCKS!!! Also the clean channel and dirty channels on the amp alone are stellar! I can't wait for my money so I can click on the checkout button!


----------



## Striker36

i wish i had the patience to learn an instrument... and the cash for something like that too.... =(


----------



## mnorris12706

slightly tweaked

View attachment 192007


----------



## DB006

Think i'm going with the red one


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i wish i had the patience to learn an instrument... and the cash for something like that too.... =(


All it takes is time. You either love it or you don't. Kinda like modding. I got a belly full of modding and haven't done any lately, but I saw something today that I ordered and it will be the start of that mind blowing mod I promised last year. Should be done in a couple of months.

As for cost, what you've spent in camera gear could easily get you into a setup like mine. Guitar, Amp, strap, strings (I only play Ernie Ball Hybrid Slinkys), effects board and picks: $1,126.00 before tax. Free shipping cuz I'm having everything sent to my local Guitar Center. Setup on the Guitar is about $80, but I'll probably do it myself, because though it's brand new I have to mod it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


All it takes is time. You either love it or you don't. Kinda like modding. I got a belly full of modding and haven't done any lately, but I saw something today that I ordered and it will be the start of that mind blowing mod I promised last year. Should be done in a couple of months.

As for cost, what you've spent in camera gear could easily get you into a setup like mine. Guitar, Amp, strap, strings (I only play Ernie Ball Hybrid Slinkys), effects board and picks: $1,126.00 before tax. Free shipping cuz I'm having everything sent to my local Guitar Center. Setup on the Guitar is about $80, but I'll probably do it myself, because though it's brand new I have to mod it.


oh i know. i realise that i could have a great set up for the money i spent on my camera gear and all that but i love my photography. i still suck but im getting better and i dont regret a single penny of the money spent. i took some piano lessons when i was little and i still play that quite often actually though its nothing to wright home about. just the last couple years i have been wanting to learn to play at least some basic stuff on the guitar just never got around to it. i know a couple people that would help me if i asked or at least point me in a direction. i just haven't had the time for what ever reason.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


<<<<<<<<<<<< My new CM Storm avatar


I like that one even more!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12131052*
> oh i know. i realise that i could have a great set up for the money i spent on my camera gear and all that but i love my photography. i still suck but im getting better and i dont regret a single penny of the money spent. i took some piano lessons when i was little and i still play that quite often actually though its nothing to wright home about. just the last couple years i have been wanting to learn to play at least some basic stuff on the guitar just never got around to it. i know a couple people that would help me if i asked or at least point me in a direction. i just haven't had the time for what ever reason.


First thing to do is get a guitar. Have someone help you pick out an inexpensive acoustic that plays reasonably well and start learning. You'll know within a month if you get bit by the bug and you won't be out but about a $100.


----------



## Striker36

lol i happen to have one sitting on a stand next to my camera gear right now XD when i mentioned some interest a good friend of mine gave me one of his (sevaral) acoustics. need strings though. just never think to grab any when im in the area of some place that sells them. >.<

EDIT: its just a cheap one that he would loan out to beginners when he was giving lessons 10 or 15 years ago but its enough and its mine for as long as i want it for the cost of strings.... ill try and post some pictures later when i can get some natural light....


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


I like that one even more!!










Cheers dude


----------



## Enigma8750

here is mine


----------



## Striker36

now that i think about it that guitar has taught me more about photography than music XD

i used the fret board to teach my self how F-Stops and DoF works


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


here is mine


Awesome avatar


----------



## Striker36

i want one....

hey boss can you make me one too? please?


----------



## Enigma8750

Gimme a minute..


----------



## Striker36

take your time. im not in any rush. when ever is convenient for you


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


here is mine


Nice!


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i want one....

hey boss can you make me one too? please?


I would ask too, but my display name is soooo uncool...


----------



## Enigma8750

So Change it ... You only have 6 reps and you can get that back in a few days..


----------



## Striker36

i got one too =D

thanks general!


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


So Change it ... You only have 6 reps and you can get that back in a few days..


It's taken me nearly a year for those 6 lonely reps









Can i change it within my user CP or do I have to create an entirely new account?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


So Change it ... You only have 6 reps and you can get that back in a few days..


That isn't allowed under the TOS of OCN. You would have to petition OCN for permission and they would require a lot getter reason for doing it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


It's taken me nearly a year for those 6 lonely reps









Can i change it within my user CP or do I have to create an entirely new account?


No you can't, and you can't simply create a new account with a different name either without violating the TOS of the forum.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

well...my helghast looks like that dude of the Storm logo xD


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That isn't allowed under the TOS of OCN. You would have to petition OCN for permission and they would require a lot getter reason for doing it.

No you can't, and you can't simply create a new account with a different name either without violating the TOS of the forum.


Well that sucks


----------



## Enigma8750

I don't know.. the best person to ask that would be K10. He used to have the name Chickeneaterdude. He changed it.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I don't know.. the best person to ask that would be K10. He used to have the name Chickeneaterdude. He changed it.


Thanks Enigma


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Great Patch!
Unfortunately I remembered milk man, diaper man and rabbit ears. Did you ever go to the drug store with tubes from your TV and test them head home with new ones and presto TV works great again. I tried to explain to my youngest daughter (18) that TV went OFF at 11:00 P.M. she wasn't buying it.


Ok, not a lot of time today so I stopped after half a page, no, a page & a half. Guess what? Still haven't boxed up the motherboard! Eh, I got 45 days!







Yes, the milk man (plug for Model Dairy, before that was All Jersey) diaper man, come on, my sister is two years older than me & she used the Pink & Blue diaper service! They didn't last long though.

Rabbit ears, Ha! You were lucky, we had the loop attached to the back of the TV, had to wiggle it around when there was a storm. I keep telling Mindy, we had one channel here in Reno when I was growing up, channel 8 KOLO and they spelled it out, none of this Colo country junk! Tubes!!







Heck yeah! My first step dad, the one who beat me, we used to have to go down near the fairgrounds to the only RCA dealer in town to test out tubes & get new ones. Speaking of testing!! How about when 1 light went out on the Christmas Tree! I think those people stayed in business because of all the folks who got fed up & threw they whole string out!









Ok, how about this: It's 10PM, do you know where you're children are??









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telnets*


I dont remember tubed TVs, but i DO remember spending 30 or 40 min writing new autoexec.bat and config.sys files for each and every game i wanted to play so it would allocate enough memory when it ran










Yeah, then a file that gave you the menu to select Win3.1 or one of the nine games you had running on DOS4GW! Anyone remember Stonekeep by Interplay? Wahooka Wahooka Wahooka! Don't call me Shirley!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I remember those days. Mike Ahern doing the news and Stan the Weather Man on CBS Channel 8, then whatever late show, followed by the National Anthem and the test pattern until early the next morning. Or was Mike around that long ago. It seems like Mike and Stan were on that station forever.











Yeah & these kids freak when they do the BEEEEEEEPPPP for the national test. Here's the meaning of the Indian (they call us Native Americans now, my Grandma would have been ticked!): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Head_test_card

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*









I a'member that!









Too young to remember the milkman and diaper man....remember rabbit ears and testing TV tubes at the Thrifty or Revco tho.







And watching Saturday morning cartoons on an old console B/W in my room sos not to wake anybody up.

A couple of channels stayed on in the wee hours, especially the first local cable channels like ON-TV.

What was with the Indian anyway?!


See above you Young WhippeSnapper!







Local cable!! Man, we didn't get "local cable" until some genius ran a bunch of wires from a Satellite dish!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


The milkman, bread-man, soda-man and physicians making house calls.

Oh mannnnnnn how I feel ancient now.
























Soda man! Oh yeah, that guy used to drop off 4 cases of Shasta every month. Man I hate Shasta! Never had a Physician make house calls! We did have a Veternarian make house calls not even 5 years ago, danged reasonable too!

How about "The Freezer"?? Was I the only kid in the desert who's mom bought an entire side of beef twice a year?? Oh the Dreaded Flank Steak!!







Who dare call a piece of shoe leather a steak??









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


LOL Don't even make me say "Cowboy Bob"


Quoting directly from "Our Gang" just like REO Speedwagon did almost 20 years later: Spanky- "What about your promise to the He-Man Woman haters club?" Alfalfa- "I'm sorry Spanky, I have to live my own life!"

Captain Kangaroo & Mr. Green Jeans, which one did the bad deed?? How about when Bozo was caught live saying, oh man, I can not remember it. Something about stinking spoiled kids!! LOL!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I think the indian was for fine focus. My father was in Radio in the 60s. They had turn tables and Ginormous boards.. And these 8 track Carts that they used for all the commercials. But in the 60s they did alot of live commercials. I used to love going to watch my dad produce commercials. He would do all these different voices and they would run them slower and then tape them on a real to real .. Thick on too. Then they would put them on those carts. And they had these huge grey electro shock paddles that they would erase the Carts with.

Satuday cartoons... Wow.. We got a Color TV early in life. My dad had to have all the latest stuff. And FM Radio started.. That was like wild fire.


C'mon E! We've got to be close to the same age. Guys, this man doesn't tell anyone his age! 
Yeah, the second step dad he got us one of those nice color console TV's, I think we had 4 channels then, 2, 4, 5 (pbs) and of course KOLO 8! Saturday cartoons and the Sunday matinee, which was always some sappy movie that made my mom cry! 
Live radio commercials! Oh man, come to Reno! They Still do live radio commercials! Most of these stations can't afford a recorder!

Mindy's dad was an electrical Engineer with Motorola, he had a set of those paddles (de-gaussers) when he passed away. He had a bunch of patents through teams with Motorola.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Go to page 1 and look at the Tips and Tricks section for hints on wire management with the Storm Scout.


I'm telling you, when my motherboard gets back, oh, after I send it, I'm going to finish the wire management on my system, post it, then do Mindy's Scout, she's already consented to handing it over! She doesn't know about the window though. Dang, I have to make some glass dust pretty soon!


----------



## mnorris12706

Ok, mods and important people of OC.net: I would like to change my name. I could lie and drum up some completely fabricated story. Or, I could just come out and say it: I want something cooler and less plain (and to get away from stupid chuck Norris jokes -- which didn't happen here). What do you say guys and gals?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


aaaand one more.
Attachment 191992


Ok, in case you guys don't see it in the Generals tiny little .png of an avatar, try putting your browser on 400% and using Magnifier at 200%, in the eyes, on the right is a clear Scout case, in the left is the top of a Scout case with the red logo on top! Hey & I have Cataracts & I saw that!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I don't know.. the best person to ask that would be K10. He used to have the name Chickeneaterdude. He changed it.


Well, that was back then, you could just use another e-mail but now they link the other facts you fill out in the user CP, I think PapaSmurf is right, it wouldn't fly & not just because of the TOS, they have to keep track of people who abuse thier rights here & they've gone to some pretty good sets of rules (logarithyms) to keep the same person from signing up under another name. It really helps when you've used the same basic name for years, Enigma has been one Engima or another for a Veryyyy long time, just google him. Me, I've always been BriSleep, [email protected], [email protected], btw, those are dead links, neither are my e-mail, even when I had the Narcolepsy website for 10 years I was brisleep, which is where the name came from!









Same with mr-Charles, he's had it from place to place to place, just when he got here was the first time he had to alter it slightly, had to drop the capital in Mr.









Oh man, old TV, now that the Green Hornet movie is coming out they're playing the old Green Hornet series, man it is so funny & at the same time soooo racisit!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Gen E. I wouldn't mind having an actual patch like the one you posted. It'd look nice on a hat.

Quote:



See above you Young WhippeSnapper! Local cable!! Man, we didn't get "local cable" until some genius ran a bunch of wires from a Satellite dish!


ON-TV was a pay movie channel that used channel 15 after KNXV went off the air every night at 10:00pm







I think it was around from 1978 to 1980. KNXV took back the frequency after 6 or 7 am. Unless you were a subscriber it was scrambled. If you strained your eyes a bit, you might catch a glance of some boobies when an R rated flick was on


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Gen E. I wouldn't mind having an actual patch like the one you posted. It'd look nice on a hat.

ON-TV was a pay movie channel that used channel 15 after KNXV went off the air every night at 10:00pm







I think it was around from 1978 to 1980. KNXV took back the frequency after 6 or 7 am. Unless you were a subscriber it was scrambled. If you strained your eyes a bit, you might catch a glance of some boobies when an R rated flick was on










HA!!!! I don't know whether to:







Or to:







Or maybe:







Mostly just:


----------



## Chemykal

Ordering some new case-fans, quick question - which fits better in the 5.25" bays - 140mm, or 120mm?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chemykal*


Ordering some new case-fans, quick question - which fits better in the 5.25" bays - 140mm, or 120mm?


Ha!! Both! It depends on how you hold it.... Like with a Sycthe Kama bay or with a Plexi set up from Mountain Mods. Personally I like the room of the 120 with the adapter from Mountain Mods.

Dang! Can't find it, Mountainmods.com









Edit: Here it is, but I got it in Clear, same price. Only problem with it is, the shipping is the same as the piece which levels it's price the the Kama bay.










That's foam from around the packing of a PSU surrounding it, makes it airtight & quiet!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I don't know.. the best person to ask that would be K10. He used to have the name Chickeneaterdude. He changed it.


chickeneater*guy*


----------



## Blue Destroyer

hey guys, just ordered a bunch of new parts for the first time in years(LINK) and think i might have screwed up by not checking first. Can the 6870 fit in the scout without modding?


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


hey guys, just ordered a bunch of new parts for the first time in years(LINK) and think i might have screwed up by not checking first. Can the 6870 fit in the scout without modding?


Thats an excellent spec. Wish i could afford to upgrade!

2 6870's should just fit with little space to spare. But i'm not sure if the Sapphire is the same length as AMD.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


hey guys, just ordered a bunch of new parts for the first time in years(LINK) and think i might have screwed up by not checking first. Can the 6870 fit in the scout without modding?


I believe we just had a fellow that had trouble

EDIT: I just checked the listed dimensions for XFX (which is the only brand I'll buy in an ATi/AMD card) and it is 10.3" . I guess Gigabyte wants us to guess if their cards will fit our enclosures or they assume we all have giant cases, because even on their website they list no dimensions.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well guess i will find out on monday if it fits or not LOL


----------



## hyujmn

Need help from you Scout-modding gurus.

My brother and I are planning to paint the interior of his HAF 932. We're completely noobs, though. Is there an "easy" way to do it? Without having to sand, prime, paint, and coat? I'm not looking to win any competitions here, just get away from that ugly grey colored interior. I read some guides, but I wanna spend as little cash as possible. What paints, etc should I use?

Also, what pop rivet gun should I buy?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;12138250*
> Need help from you Scout-modding gurus.
> 
> My brother and I are planning to paint the interior of his HAF 932. We're completely noobs, though. Is there an "easy" way to do it? Without having to sand, prime, paint, and coat? I'm not looking to win any competitions here, just get away from that ugly grey colored interior. I read some guides, but I wanna spend as little cash as possible. What paints, etc should I use?
> 
> Also, what pop rivet gun should I buy?


This is an easy one.. first get you some self etching primer at the auto parts store.

Now you have two choices.

If you want a smooth surface then paint it with dupli-Color. SATIN black. 2 cans. Paint only when there is no Humitity and paint it with one light spray first. That is called a stick coat. Don't let it dry all the way. just 5 mins. then a little thicker but no Runs. and so on till you have 4 good coats. Wait 1 hour between each of the last coats. Just spray it and then look at the clock or set an egg timer.

Now I like it rough. So I get the Bed Coating spray they have at the auto parts place. It goes on thick and its an maybe 2 layer process. It makes a really hard rough look but it is not bad.

IF you are doing red then get you a additional black primer. It will stick better.

Now there is another type of red too. It is made for Brake callipers you do not use a primer for this .. you just spray it on the silver colored metal and it looks fabulouso..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K10;12133010*
> chickeneater*guy*










sorry dude..


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12138564*
> This is an easy one.. first get you some self etching primer at the auto parts store.
> 
> Now you have two choices.
> 
> If you want a smooth surface then paint it with dupli-Color. SATIN black. 2 cans. Paint only when there is no Humitity and paint it with one light spray first. That is called a stick coat. Don't let it dry all the way. just 5 mins. then a little thicker but no Runs. and so on till you have 4 good coats. Wait 1 hour between each of the last coats. Just spray it and then look at the clock or set an egg timer.
> 
> Now I like it rough. So I get the Bed Coating spray they have at the auto parts place. It goes on thick and its an maybe 2 layer process. It makes a really hard rough look but it is not bad.
> 
> IF you are doing red then get you a additional black primer. It will stick better.
> 
> Now there is another type of red too. It is made for Brake callipers you do not use a primer for this .. you just spray it on the silver colored metal and it looks fabulouso..


Oh, so if I wanted a red interior, I'd only have to get that red paint? No need for the self etching primer or a clear coat? Also, do they have that kind of paint in blue?


----------



## Enigma8750

Is it just a plain steel inside
and is it dusty or dirty inside.

If it is just metal then get the Brake Caliper spray.. I used it on my Lian Li LanCool 58 project with no primer. It sticks well and is very forgiving.


----------



## Enigma8750

Check out this.. This is how it turned out with the metallic Dupli Color Red. Hang on and I will get the color code off the can for you.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/850818-enigma0024-lancool-pc-k58w-project.html


----------



## Enigma8750

okay.. its called METALCAST anodized surface color system.. This stuff is made to spray on chrome so you just have to have a clean surface.

The number of the paint is MC200 Red Anodized


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12138698*
> Is it just a plain steel inside
> and is it dusty or dirty inside.
> 
> If it is just metal then get the Brake Caliper spray.. I used it on my Lian Li LanCool 58 project with no primer. It sticks well and is very forgiving.


Not mentioning that if your electronics catch on fire, your case will stay in good shape! --- "Ceramic resins resist heat up to 500° F"

Then there's this: Dry To Re-Coat: Within 1 hour or after 7 days
Ok, what is it?? Do I wait one hour or 7 days??







Hmmph! And they call us Geeks wierd!


----------



## hyujmn

That.
Is.
Perfect!!!!

Now the question is what color to paint the interior? Hmmmmm choices choices choices.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I wonder if this beauty will fit in the Scout

http://www.guru3d.com/article/gigaby...ti-soc-review/


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


I wonder if this beauty will fit in the Scout

http://www.guru3d.com/article/gigaby...ti-soc-review/


Says the PCB's 11in, so unless you modded the HDD cage or removed parts or all of it, I don't think it will unfortunately.

Didn't realise non-ref boards would be out already, the MSI version is only 9in (9.5in including the shroud overhang).









Am hoping AMD's drop and release will make a nostalgic 460 price-drop style war happen, Â£200+ is a bit iffy for me at the moment.


----------



## Jamyy10

I have been doing a bit of light reading. Take a look










Oh and i have the work log posted *HERE*


----------



## GTR Mclaren

help again !!! xD

http://www.overclock.net/mice/924536...need-help.html


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


help again !!! xD

http://www.overclock.net/mice/924536...need-help.html


your gonna hate my answer, i have never used a mouse pad..ever lol. i have always used my desk as my mouse pad


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


your gonna hate my answer, i have never used a mouse pad..ever lol. i have always used my desk as my mouse pad


Same, for a while I used my bed, but it wasn't very accurate (my room a few years back, I had the PC desk a few feet away from my bed.







), I then used the back of *Bruce Lee's*:- _Tao of Jeet Kun-Do_, which pretty much got me my 28k kills in the Gunship in BF2142 and rank 72nd In The World!!!.









(Sorry, Jeremy Clarkson gag- Top Gear Over here







)

I might buy a mousemat one day.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


help again !!! xD

http://www.overclock.net/mice/924536...need-help.html


I use the old style cheap cloth mat ones.


----------



## Striker36

i was using the sleeve for a vinyl record for like 4 days when i got my glass top desk. then i caved and got one of the Razer mouse mats at best buy because i was afraid i would wreck the sleeve... its one of my favorite records =/


----------



## Enigma8750

I got a leather one that came with my ASUS 4870 I bought a few years ago. I use it to keep the stains off my desk. Drinks and such.. My Wood desk is poly coated and very slik.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*









I have been doing a bit of light reading. Take a look










Oh and i have the work log posted *HERE*


okay.. Every thing that you learn you have to share with us


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


okay.. Every thing that you learn you have to share with us










^ what he said...


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*









I have been doing a bit of light reading. Take a look










Oh and i have the work log posted *HERE*


Pfft...










Nothing like a good long read to stimulate the mind!


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...omputer%20Case

Funky! It's like a NZXT Phantom was killed in a dogfight with Cylon Raiders, got beamed up by those lightships from the original Battlestar Galactica series, then brought back to life. Okay....how many people are gonna get that reference? Did I just pull a Dennis Miller?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Same, for a while I used my bed, but it wasn't very accurate (my room a few years back, I had the PC desk a few feet away from my bed.







), I then used the back of *Bruce Lee's*:- _Tao of Jeet Kun-Do_, which pretty much got me my 28k kills in the Gunship in BF2142 and rank 72nd In The World!!!.









(Sorry, Jeremy Clarkson gag- Top Gear Over here







)

I might buy a mousemat one day.










I find this interesting because back in the days when Descent 3 was around I decided to play it online, you know, against live people. I had a slow computer and dial up internet.







I had no idea they were keeping track and it was actually a pre-set internet tournament, I would just sign in every day and play about 4 hours. Then one day I just quit, it got warm outside or something, maybe the joystick killed my wrist.







Then I get an e-mail saying check my listing on the Parallax board, when I did, I was 25th in the world! If I'd have known it was a tournament I would have kept playing!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I got a leather one that came with my ASUS 4870 I bought a few years ago. I use it to keep the stains off my desk. Drinks and such.. My Wood desk is poly coated and very slik.


Ooooh I'd love a leather mouse pad! Here cow, here cow. There's actually a noise they make to call cows, I saw it on All Creatures Great & Small! My particle board desk is coated with wood grain wallpaper! That's not too good considering I'm a carpenter, right?







It is the best danged desk that $74- ever paid for though! I've had it almost 18 years now!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


okay.. Every thing that you learn you have to share with us










Trust me, what he learns about Visual Basic, you probably will not want to know! It'll just muddy up your mind and keep popping up when you're not wanting it to! Sometimes when I least expect it, a line of Fortran pops into my head & I'm just stunned as to why!









Home Server however could be very usefull.









*@ Leon*: I got the reference! BTW, I hate Dennis Miller! He's just, just, well, he is!

Oh, last thing for the night: *@ Enigma*: Thanks for the very cool avatar! Also thanks to *K10* for designing the jpg!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12146021*
> BTW, I hate Dennis Miller! He's just, just, well, he is!


I'm not a big Dennis Miller fan either, but he did get one thing right. I remember him saying something very profound many years ago that I totally agree with. Due to the language he used I'll have to tone it down a bit, but here goes.

"There are some truly evil mother truckers in the world and sometimes you just need to thin the herd." It was true when he said it and it's still true today. We saw it recently in Arizona and over the past few days all across the country.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12145887*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageGallery.aspx?CurImage=11-146-067-V01&ISList=11-146-067-Z01%2c11-146-067-Z02%2c11-146-067-Z03%2c11-146-067-Z04%2c11-146-067-Z05%2c11-146-067-Z06%2c11-146-067-Z07%2c11-146-067-Z08%2c11-146-067-Z09%2c11-146-067-Z10&VSList=11-146-067-V01&S7ImageFlag=1&Item=N82E16811146067&Depa=0&WaterMark=1&Description=NZXT%20Phantom%20PHAN-001WT%20White%20Steel%20%2f%20Plastic%20ATX%20Full%20Tower%20Computer%20Case
> 
> Funky! It's like a NZXT Phantom was killed in a dogfight with Cylon Raiders, got beamed up by those lightships from the original Battlestar Galactica series, then brought back to life. Okay....how many people are gonna get that reference? Did I just pull a Dennis Miller?


Don't understand the reference, but that case is mighty sweet! My Scout will be getting a Phantom friend in the latter half of this year once i pay off all the stuff i bought right after CES


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. I think that 2011 will forever be known as the Year of UGLY Cases. I can see what you like about this case but all the design elements have no purpose. they need lights or switches or dials or Grills. Maybe a screen that tells the temp. or a real Gauge but all this different diffused shapes are there for looks . Well that is truely a matter of opinion.

Please don't think that I am dumping just on this case. The new Lian Li Lancool is BUTT UGLY. There is a another Lian Li that has the go no where design elements that is Butt UGLY. The new Enforcer is Butt UGLY. The New Antec LanParty is BUTT UGLY. Boy I can remember when I thought the Corsair 800T was ugly but now compared to these new models it is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











Okay.. I think that 2011 will forever be known as the Year of UGLY Cases. I can see what you like about this case but all the design elements have no purpose. they need lights or switches or dials or Grills. Maybe a screen that tells the temp. or a real Gauge but all this different diffused shapes are there for looks . Well that is truely a matter of opinion.

Please don't think that I am dumping just on this case. The new Lian Li Lancool is BUTT UGLY. There is a another Lian Li that has the go no where design elements that is Butt UGLY. The new Enforcer is Butt UGLY. The New Antec LanParty is BUTT UGLY. Boy I can remember when I thought the Corsair 800T was ugly but now compared to these new models it is absolutely stunning.


i have to disagree, the white verision of that case is SOOO cool looking. But i do see that trend happening lately. ugly unique cases are the new cool thing...look at the HAF series.....sorry, had to lol


----------



## Enigma8750

This is a Cougar.










This is a Cougar.










This is a Cougar.










This is a Cougar.










And HEC.... This is a Cougar too.










Will they ever stop trying to reinvent the Coolermaster Storm Scout.


----------



## hyujmn

There's one of those that I like the most...


----------



## Blue Destroyer

so is there a date of release for the CM scout II? or is it just whispers right now?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12150775*
> i have to disagree, the white verision of that case is SOOO cool looking. But i do see that trend happening lately. ugly unique cases are the new cool thing...look at the HAF series.....sorry, had to lol:heyyou:


Its okay.. Everybody is entitled to their own opinion.. I guess I am just old and reminiscent of the Diabolic Minotaur.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12150793*
> This is a Cougar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Cougar.


Dibs on these two, growing up there was a guy that lived down the street that had an orange '68 Cougar, I loved that car. Funny thing is I have never seen once sense.


----------



## Enigma8750

yea.. but the new computer Cougar products are rebadged HEC brands which was usually a 29.00 case. And a 21.00 PSU. I guess they are ready to hit the big leagues.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12150868*
> so is there a date of release for the CM scout II? or is it just whispers right now?


Still just whispers in the wind. If they try to switch it out with the Enforcer they are going to eat those cases for breakfast lunch and dinner.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12151127*
> Still just whispers in the wind. If they try to *switch it out with the Enforcer* they are going to eat those cases for breakfast lunch and dinner.


Something tells me there's truth to that.

NOW if they take the same chassis design (which is a HAF 912 Plus/Advanced) and place it in a "new revised Scout" then they'll be getting somewhere.


----------



## Enigma8750

That would be nice.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

cant wait for my parts to get here. been wanting a CM scout for soooo long. my dad has one and its awesome....just hope i wont have to do to much modding to make my gigabyte 6870 windforce X3 to fit in em.....


----------



## DireLeon2010

Love that cat










Love that cat


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12154227*
> Love that cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that cat


Does it "Meow"?









I love the sequential directionals those had.

Beautiful car, what's under the hood?


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;12143357*
> Pfft...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a good long read to stimulate the mind!


LOL Wheres wally!! i dont have the book..... but i have the game on my iPhone








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12150793*


Thats a beauty. But you cant beat a Toyota Supra 1994 Twin Turbo Aerotop.



















Or a 1970 Dodge Charger


----------



## GoodInk

I'll take the Cougar over that Supra


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12155048*
> 
> Thats a beauty. But you cant beat a Toyota Supra 1994 Twin Turbo Aerotop.


You couldn't pay me enough to use a Rice Burner.


----------



## Jamyy10

LOL. You guys don't like Supras do ya?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12155408*
> LOL. You guys don't like Supras do ya?


Many don't like Fried Rice.









So you can mod a Scout case and theme it a Supra.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12155604*
> Many don't like Fried Rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can mod a Scout case and theme it a Supra.


Just for the record i like fried rice.







And thats not a bad idea, just need to improve my modding skills first. I have 2 mods on the go, my beloved scout and an old computer case that i'm just sanding down for painting.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12155408*
> LOL. You guys don't like Supras do ya?


No, I have a problem with Toyota selling unsafe cars, lieing to investigators about them, covering up the defects, and putting people at risk. They shouldn't be allowed on the road at all until they come clean with all of the safety defects they are covering up.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12155850*
> No, I have a problem with *Toyota selling unsafe cars, lieing to investigators about them, covering up the defects, and putting people at risk.* They shouldn't be allowed on the road at all until they come clean with all of the safety defects they are covering up.


My friend - who knows for how long too.









I'm happy to see Ford building some good cars.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12155408*
> LOL. You guys don't like Supras do ya?


About ten years ago I did. They held up in the looks department for a long time but their time it up. As for speed, well you can give anything more horsepower its getting it to the ground that is the tricky part.


----------



## Enigma8750

I like the new Nissan GT-R


----------



## Striker36

@ Enigma. i agree that it is one hell of a car..... but they should have picked a different name for it.... its not a Skyline GT-R.....

this is...








and this is.









i just feel that that new GT-R has strayed too far from its routes as a cheap but powerful Japanese competitor to the American Muscle car.... its gone from the mustang (for lack of better comparison) of Japan to the Japanese competitor to the European Super car...


----------



## nickt1862

So where's the scout logo on any of these? lol!


----------



## Striker36

the new GT-R is listed for about $80,000 on Edmunds.com

the new Z06 Corvette is listed for $76,305 on Chevorlet.com

thats a totally different class imo... sure its not the best comparison as the Z06 is still a real corvette at heart just with a big supercharger and huge brakes and stuff.... i think the new GT-R was built to be in that higher more "exautic" category.

eh.... probably not making much since at this point any way. just my .02c


----------



## Enigma8750

Thats the way we stay busy when there is no Scout Talk.

Scout Talk takes PRIORITY in all situations.. If you or anyone else has a question... Ask it and we will do our level best to answer it to the best of out knowledge but we don't confine ourselves to only one interest. We are a brotherhood and all brothers talk about alot of different subjects.


----------



## Enigma8750

Actually the Skyline that you pictured above was my favorite.










Someone should PhotoChop this picture like they did that other one.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12156884*
> Thats the way we stay busy when there is no Scout Talk.
> 
> Scout Talk takes PRIORITY in all situations.. If you or anyone else has a question... Ask it and we will do our level best to answer it to the best of out knowledge but we don't confine ourselves to only one interest. We are a brotherhood and all brothers talk about alot of different subjects.


I was only







around. lol!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Soon I will see 2 6870's stuffed inside a scout...i so badly hope I dont have to cut out the hd trey


----------



## Striker36

i would give serious consideration to killing for an unmolested R34. i honestly believe they are one of the best cars EVER built....


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12156454*
> I like the new Nissan GT-R


thanks !!

lol xD


----------



## Striker36

but you ALWAYS gotta love some big heavy Detroit iron.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12156869*
> the new GT-R is listed for about $80,000 on Edmunds.com
> 
> the new Z06 Corvette is listed for $76,305 on Chevorlet.com
> 
> thats a totally different class imo... sure its not the best comparison as the Z06 is still a real corvette at heart just with a big supercharger and huge brakes and stuff.... i think the new GT-R was built to be in that higher more "exautic" category.
> 
> eh.... probably not making much since at this point any way. just my .02c


Z06 is not supercharged, that would be the ZR1 at $111,100
http://www.chevrolet.com/vehicles/2011/corvettezr1/overview.do


----------



## Striker36

eh. oh well. i didnt look too far into it. i was just looking for prices for the most part. but i think i would take the Z06 over the GT-R any way..


----------



## GoodInk

This one of my top 10 cars of all time that most people don't know about. My Dad worked with a guy that had 2.










De Tomaso Pantera
Engine: 351 in3 Cleveland (5.8 L) V8
Power: 330 hp (246 kW)
Curb weight: 3123 lb (1417 kg)


----------



## GTR Mclaren

is that the lotus esprit ??


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12157300*
> is that the lotus esprit ??


De Tomaso Pantera


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12157282*
> This one of my top 10 cars of all time that most people don't know about. My Dad worked with a guy that had 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Tomaso Pantera
> Engine: 351 in3 Cleveland (5.8 L) V8
> Power: 330 hp (246 kW)
> Curb weight: 3123 lb (1417 kg)


The Ford dealership I worked for back in the mid 70's had one of them. Nice to look at, plenty of power, but handled like a pig.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12157440*
> The Ford dealership I worked for back in the mid 70's had one of them. Nice to look at, plenty of power, but handled like a pig.


That was pretty much true of most mid engine cars from the early 70's. What I think that was true of almost all cars from the early 70's lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12156994*
> Soon I will see 2 6870's stuffed inside a scout...i so badly hope I dont have to cut out the hd trey


Take pictures of the whole build from box to power up. I will be home and I will help you.


----------



## Enigma8750

I once saw a Pantera in a body shop up and ready for a nice red paint job.. That was one beautiful car.

And this ... Beautiful too..










Why can't they make cars like that anymore.. Big bumpers. Easy to work on and the Steel bodys were like tanks..


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12157632*
> Take pictures of the whole build from box to power up. I will be home and I will help you.


I got a really nice camera, will take lots of pics...lots


----------



## Rockr69

If given a choice, I will only buy two brands of automobile; Ford and Nissan. I've owned Chevy's and Chrysler products, but the ones that really buried themselves into my heart are the Fords and Nissans. I would give a nut to own a GT-R and for a Ford GT, well you could take both. I'm done with havin kids anyway. My wife drives a '99 Taurus SE and I have an '83 Nissan 720 p/u and a '76 Datsun 280z, made by Nissan before name change (for those young 'uns who don't know that).

If were to win the lottery I'd retire the 720, have the 280z restored and customized with a small block Ford and call it a 351z, a F-150, a 370z and a GT-R. For the wife, a Mustang and a Nissan Murano for hualin kids and for family outings.


----------



## mnorris12706

My Scout -- I'm actually waiting for some new SickleFlow R4's with red LEDs. I like the look now -- it's slick, but it's just not what i was looking for. That's ok, a white phantom with the above fans and a UV light or two will look wicked. (next build perhaps) As for my scout, it's going back to red, albeit a much deeper, sinister red.

View attachment 192446
View attachment 192447
View attachment 192448
View attachment 192449


----------



## LokSupguller

that's a whole lot of harddrives man


----------



## LokSupguller

Hello people at the CM sc club.

Do you guys like the way my heatchamber turned out in my CM Storm Spectre mod?
Should I paint the hole mesh red?

link to the mod is in my Signature.

thanks.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly;12159693*
> that's a whole lot of harddrives man


Lol, i know. the top 128 C300 for OS and a few games and apps where speed is of utmost importance. Two 500GB Seagate 7200.12's striped for my large music collection and the rest of my apps. and finally, two 2TB cavier blacks for bulk storage -- raid 1


----------



## LokSupguller

wow, that's six man, seriously :L
For me I can hardly fill up 750GB


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly;12159753*
> wow, that's six man, seriously :L
> For me I can hardly fill up 750GB


5...you were close









I have ~150GB of muist and 100GB or so of movies (standard definition). A couple of windows backups. A couple of website backups. I've also got a lot of random crap too. oh yeah, pictures totaling about 50-60GB too.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly;12159753*
> wow, that's six man, seriously :L
> For me I can hardly fill up 750GB


if you go by drives including partitions i have 6 -- partitioned the C300 with a 50GB windows partition and the remaining ~70GB for games and apps. all the other drives are single partition.


----------



## mnorris12706

bummer. one tenth of a measly point away...

View attachment 192457


----------



## LokSupguller

Here are some uploaded pictures of the Heatchamber.

*Preliminary
*


*With the screws fastened*



*Over-all look*



please tell me your opinions or comment directly on the worklog (< preferred).

Thanks


----------



## AverageGai

Can someone give me some advice on how I can route the bundle of cables coming out of my PSU so that it doesn't look so messy?



Thanks!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageGai;12160129*
> Can someone give me some advice on how I can route the bundle of cables coming out of my PSU so that it doesn't look so messy?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I have that PSU. #1: the cpu power cable is long enough to go behind the mobo tray. #2: unless you're willing to cut a hole in the mobo tray, there's not much you can do about the 24 pin cable. If you are willing to cut it, this is what I did:


----------



## Mongol

'Ello gents. Just popping in with a PSA..call it: Radiators 101.

1. Use a ratcheting screwdriver (set to loosen, not tighten) when mounting fans to the radiator. (it'll start ratcheting under the slightest tension preventing you from puncturing the tubes...don't use much force while tightening)

2. Do not install a new radiator without a proper flush. You'd be surprised at the amount of muck (flux) and other sand-like bits that come out. Prime example: my 10% white vinegar with boiling hot distilled water blend in a brand spanking new XSPC RX360 radiator. I filled it, capped it off and gave it a good shake and let it rest for a couple minutes, then just flushed with hot tap water until clear:










That blue is caused by the vinegar/copper reaction...note the crap at the bottom of the container, and yes that container was squeaky clean. (word of advice: wear insulated gloves while handling radiator filled with boiling hot water...lol)

That's it for now.









EDIT: forgot to add, be very careful when microwaving distilled water...it can go superheated very easily due to lack of contaminants and 'blow up' once you add the vineagar.


----------



## luckypunk

im so psyched to get this case, ill be getting it on saturday for $70


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly*


Here are some uploaded pictures of the Heatchamber.

*Preliminary 
*


*With the screws fastened*



*Over-all look*



please tell me your opinions or comment directly on the worklog (< preferred).

Thanks











Yea... Paint it with the Metallic RED, Deep Red. Like Banner Red.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well just got off the phone with gigabyte tech support(really nice and helpful) and found the length of the 6870 windforce x3...290mm(11.5ish inches). i beleive the area between the back of the scout and hd cage is 10.5....so looks like HD cage gets removed.....dammit didnt want to cut into this case yet..


----------



## Enigma8750

Wait till you get everything and then start modding.. don't pre Mod.

Remember Necessity is the mother of all Modding.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


bummer. one tenth of a measly point away...

Attachment 192457


OC that SB to 5.0+ and try to tight you RAM timing, you might get there.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


OC that SB to 5.0+ and try to tight you RAM timing, you might get there.


My Vcore is currently at 1.415. I've tried as high as 1.4 and it won't boot at 47x multi.







I think I've hit my limit at 46x unfortunately.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well ordered a mouse pad today for the first time ever, and instead of using my hyper 212+ i ordered this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-020-_-Product

looks cool and reviews put it in the top 10 air coolers, and about 3-4C better then a 212+


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnorris12706;12159783*
> 5...you were close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ~150GB of muist and 100GB or so of movies (standard definition). A couple of windows backups. A couple of website backups. I've also got a lot of random crap too. oh yeah, pictures totaling about 50-60GB too.


Small time. 3 - 2TB and 2 -1TB for storage and a 320GB for the OS's. That's just the main rig. The folding rig has 2 - 320GB and a 500GB for storage with an 80 for the OS. Throw in several 120, 160, 200, and 250GB drives with seldom used data for good measure.

About 250gigs of pictures. My music collection (from CD's, Cassette Tapes, 8-Track tapes, Albums, and 45's is over 400gigs. Don't get me started on the movies, tv programs, and other video files as my folding rig is also my HTPC. My Driver archive is over 100gigs dating back to some 1980's hardware.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12166775*
> Small time. 3 - 2TB and 2 -1TB for storage and a 320GB for the OS's. That's just the main rig. The folding rig has 2 - 320GB and a 500GB for storage with an 80 for the OS. Throw in several 120, 160, 200, and 250GB drives with seldom used data for good measure.
> 
> About 250gigs of pictures. My music collection (from CD's, Cassette Tapes, 8-Track tapes, Albums, and 45's is over 400gigs. Don't get me started on the movies, tv programs, and other video files as my folding rig is also my HTPC. My Driver archive is over 100gigs dating back to some 1980's hardware.


lol and until my new system comes in, all im rocking is a 120GB sata hd for os/games and a 500gb backup of all my pics/music/movies


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12166775*
> My Driver archive is over 100gigs dating back to some 1980's hardware.


Why? You can't have that much old stuff in use or do you own one of those driver web sites?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12166861*
> Why? You can't have that much old stuff in use or do you own one of those driver web sites?


I just don't have the heart to delete them. One of these days I'll get around to archiving the really outdated ones on to some DVD's. I know that I will probably never need them again, but once in awhile I run across someone with some older hardware needing a driver or manual and a lot of what I have isn't available without resorting to pay sites. I do know a LOT of hard core WordPerfect users who are still using WP5.1 or 5.1+ for DOS on older systems. They don't update their hardware unless something breaks so they normally resort to outdated used hardware that they find that normally doesn't have drivers available. Quite a few of these systems are 386 and 486 systems running actual Dos as that is all they need for them, but most are early Pentium 1 or AMD K6-2 systems. They can do things with WP for Dos on those things that you can't come close to doing with ANY version of MS Word on an up to date system.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12166775*
> Small time. 3 - 2TB and 2 -1TB for storage and a 320GB for the OS's. That's just the main rig. The folding rig has 2 - 320GB and a 500GB for storage with an 80 for the OS. Throw in several 120, 160, 200, and 250GB drives with seldom used data for good measure.
> 
> About 250gigs of pictures. My music collection (from CD's, Cassette Tapes, 8-Track tapes, Albums, and 45's is over 400gigs. Don't get me started on the movies, tv programs, and other video files as my folding rig is also my HTPC. My Driver archive is over 100gigs dating back to some 1980's hardware.


*bows down*


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnorris12706;12132289*
> Ok, mods and important people of Overclock.net: I would like to change my name. I could lie and drum up some completely fabricated story. Or, I could just come out and say it: I want something cooler and less plain (and to get away from stupid chuck Norris jokes -- which didn't happen here). What do you say guys and gals?


I once sent an email inquiry to the OCN Admin through the "contact us" link at the bottom of the page, inquiring about having MY name changed...

The reply I was given was that...

They are now only allowed to change names using the letters of the existing name. They are no longer allowed, or able, to change one name, to another which is completely different, unless it uses the exact same letters and no others.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12142005*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12141964*
> help again !!! xD
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/mice/924536-about-buy-mouse-pad-need-help.html
> 
> 
> 
> your gonna hate my answer, i have never used a mouse pad..ever lol. i have always used my desk as my mouse pad
Click to expand...

Same. I don't use mouse pads anymore. They're practically obsolete now.

I'm using a Logitech G500 Laser just on my desk surface, and it works just fine.

Every mouse pad I've ever had in the past, only last a few months before the edges of the cloth pealed off...

But with optical mice and now laser mice, pads just aren't useful anymore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12145887*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageGallery.aspx?CurImage=11-146-067-V01&ISList=11-146-067-Z01%2c11-146-067-Z02%2c11-146-067-Z03%2c11-146-067-Z04%2c11-146-067-Z05%2c11-146-067-Z06%2c11-146-067-Z07%2c11-146-067-Z08%2c11-146-067-Z09%2c11-146-067-Z10&VSList=11-146-067-V01&S7ImageFlag=1&Item=N82E16811146067&Depa=0&WaterMark=1&Description=NZXT%20Phantom%20PHAN-001WT%20White%20Steel%20%2f%20Plastic%20ATX%20Full%20Tower%20Computer%20Case
> 
> Funky! It's like a NZXT Phantom was killed in a dogfight with Cylon Raiders, got beamed up by those lightships from the original Battlestar Galactica series, then brought back to life. Okay....how many people are gonna get that reference? Did I just pull a Dennis Miller?


Got the original BSG Series on DVD... who could ever forget the original series and the Light ships?


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12167472*
> I once sent an email inquiry to the OCN Admin through the "contact us" link at the bottom of the page, inquiring about having MY name changed...
> 
> The reply I was given was that...
> 
> They are now only allowed to change names using the letters of the existing name. They are no longer allowed, or able, to change one name, to another which is completely different, unless it uses the exact same letters and no others.


On that note, I dont understand why it's so bad to change. Yes, I understand in certain situations someone creating many different accounts is (1) draining available names for legitimate users and (2) probably spamming/harrasing other uses -- in that case, by all means revoke the right to have multiple names. But I have absolutely no malicious intentions. I just don't like my name as i feel it doesn't exemplify my character (as stupid as that may sound). I want something unique, cool, and fun to use.

When I made my name with overclock, i was a noob to the whole custom pc scene. Now that i've sunk my teeth in, learned a ton, and seen an equal amount, I want to show that in my profile name. Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnorris12706;12168370*
> I just don't like my name as i feel it doesn't exemplify my character (as stupid as that may sound). I want something unique, cool, and fun to use.
> 
> When I made my name with overclock, i was a noob to the whole custom pc scene. Now that i've sunk my teeth in, learned a ton, and seen an equal amount, I want to show that in my profile name. Is that too much to ask for?


Ditto.

I was ignorant, and used certain info within my posting name, that I later regretted using, when I should have gone with something a little more my style. I was also still new to the custom PC scene, despite working for a local PC company for the past 10 years, who specializes in custom builds...

However most of my previous builds, I took my parts in to work and build it in our tech department with the help of our Techs.

My Scout however, was the first full build that I did by myself in my own home.... and I hooked up on OCN when I built my Scout. In fact, it was THIS VERY thread, and Enigma's very thorough and detailed first 2 pages; that sold me on the Scout in the first place!

But when I signed up onto OCN, I should have used a different name!

Oh well! LOL


----------



## mnorris12706

mods: throw us a bone.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnorris12706;12168815*
> mods: throw us a bone.


It isn't up to the mods. It's up to Chipp, the admin, and the who ever does the actual coding for the site. The mods don't make the rules and policies, they just enforce them. They probably have some input, but not enough to change a policy like that.

None of the fourms I've ever been a part of have allowed changing a user name unless it was a matter of vulgarity, and those cases where because the SITE decided the original user name needed to be changed, not the user.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12047317*
> I just ordered myself one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Black & Decker 18v Combi Drill. As you can see it comes with loads of bits and bobs. All except a case to put it all in. So i will get a tool bag off of my dad. And even better still it was reduced from £139.98 to £49!!!!!
> 
> This is my plan for the cooling setup:
> 
> What do you guys think? I think its a big thing that no one has really put too much thought on.
> Because Corsair are right, you really should have the air blowing in from the back of the case onto the rad.
> But then again it will heat up your case temps, motherboard, RAM, GPU ect.
> 
> Like my idea in the picture 1. With a fan in the drive bay pushing air in the H50's direction and the one at the front at the bottom of the case blowing air through the HDD's. The air is getting hot before it hits the rad and not cooling the CPU properly.
> 
> Its a sticky situation i think, what can i do to keep everything cool at the same time?
> 
> I managed to test my system before i had to RMA the board and the setup with the cooling was like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if i remember correctly i would get temps of around 33 degrees idle and i think it was 66 degrees on full load using Prime 95. Is that good?


Yes. That is very good temps for a processor

The 5750 blows out the back

The Blowhole shouldn't be used as a input. Heat rises and you need the blowhole for that.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12169010*
> It isn't up to the mods. It's up to Chipp, the admin, and the who ever does the actual coding for the site. The mods don't make the rules and policies, they just enforce them. They probably have some input, but not enough to change a policy like that.
> 
> None of the fourms I've ever been a part of have allowed changing a user name unless it was a matter of vulgarity, and those cases where because the SITE decided the original user name needed to be changed, not the user.


Chip -- help. please.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

99% or so of the time, site management will only grant name change requests if your name is offensive, long enough to break CSS tables, or if it's your real name.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12169290*
> 99% or so of the time, site management will only grant name change requests if your name is offensive, long enough to break CSS tables, *or if it's your real name*.


Bingo...we have a winner. "mnorris12706". Standard name I use for a lot of stuff -- not the smartest to use in a forum.


----------



## Enigma8750

What name do you want..?


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12169589*
> What name do you want..?


I was thinking of tying it into my undying love of computers, machines, cyborgs, and terminator. I finally settled on a new name for my recent PC rebuild and already have another terminator themed one planned later in the year.


----------



## Enigma8750

My country tis of thee.. Sweet land of liberty. of thee I seek.. 
Land where my Fathers died. Land of the pilgrams pride.
From Every Mountain Side. Let Freedom Ring.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Changed.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The Blowhole shouldn't be used as a input. Heat rises and you need the blowhole for that.


I would agree with that most of the time, but with my case nope. For me the top fan feeds my back 120 radiator nice cool air and I have 3 intake fans with no back plate on my MB so air can pass over the heat sinks that are covered by my back radiator. I have tried the top fan as exhaust but my temps ended up being higher. I tried the back fan as an intake and the top fan as exhaust and heat built up in the case way too much, to the point my usb started cutting out. I do know that most people will not have the same problems I was having because most people won't have a 85mm worth of radiator and fan in the back of their case.


----------



## Enigma8750

This.. to me was one of the best cars in the world..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12169135*
> 
> The Blowhole shouldn't be used as a input. Heat rises and you need the blowhole for that.


I've never understood why even intelligent and computer savvy people get this so wrong. Natural heat rising only applies to a passively cooled system. Any fan that moves as little as 1 or 2 cfm of air anywhere in the case would overpower the effects of the natural heat rising to such a degree that it shouldn't even be a consideration. Direct the fan in whatever orientation provides the best temps or moves the air in the direction you need it moved.


----------



## Enigma8750

So you would let the Blow hole be a puller. So where do you expel the heat?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


So you would let the Blow hole be a puller. So where do you expel the heat?


The case has positive pressure, so out all the holes in the back. Pictures are worth a thousand words. These are pics before I flipped the top fan as an intake and has been replaced with a GT-15.

View of the heat sink that is covered wasn't getting air movement.










One more view showing how much it was covered up.










Where the air is exhausting out the case


----------



## PapaSmurf

Out the rear and semi passively through whatever openings there are in the case. I normally leave the extra PCI slot covers out and punch out any additional openings in the back of the case like Water Cooling Holes, etc. If you have more intake fans than exhaust it's going to push the air out where ever it can find. I just don't get myself so caught up in insignificant things that it prevents me from trying all available options to find what works best. That's one of the reasons I prefer cases that have two 120/140 fan openings in the top of the case than those that only have one. In some instances you can use the forward one as an intake and the rear one as an exhaust to create a nice U-shaped airflow thru a tower style cpu heatsink that will lower cpu temps a couple of extra degrees over having them both as exhaust or intake.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Out the rear and semi passively through whatever openings there are in the case. I normally leave the extra PCI slot covers out and punch out any additional openings in the back of the case like Water Cooling Holes, etc. If you have more intake fans than exhaust it's going to push the air out where ever it can find. I just don't get myself so caught up in insignificant things that it prevents me from trying all available options to find what works best. That's one of the reasons I prefer cases that have two 120/140 fan openings in the top of the case than those that only have one. In some instances you can use the forward one as an intake and the rear one as an exhaust to create a nice U-shaped airflow thru a tower style cpu heatsink that will lower cpu temps a couple of extra degrees over having them both as exhaust or intake.


Yep, I first tried the top fan as in take in my Sniper and I dropped almost 5Â°C off my CPU, about 3Â°C off my GPU, system temps stayed the same. That is why I tell people to play with them to find out what will work best for you. Long GPU's, lots of HDD's, even the amount of 5.25" drive bays open can change the way air is going to flow through the case.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Exactly. That's one of the reasons to not change out a side panel window with a fan opening just because you don't have a fan in it. It will either draw in or expell air depending on how the other fans are configured in the case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


The case has positive pressure, so out all the holes in the back. Pictures are worth a thousand words. These are pics before I flipped the top fan as an intake and has been replaced with a GT-15.

View of the heat sink that is covered wasn't getting air movement.










One more view showing how much it was covered up.










Where the air is exhausting out the case











Very interesting.. We never stop learning.. and necessity is the Mother of all MODS..


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


Bingo...we have a winner. "mnorris12706". Standard name I use for a lot of stuff -- not the smartest to use in a forum.










Then you are free to submit a ticket here: http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3

Whether or not the request will be granted, I have no say in and don't know if it would be, but if it's rejected there, then there's really nothing else you can do.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Very interesting.. We never stop learning.. and necessity is the Mother of all MODS..


I think I have built my Scout around that 100%, well besides the skull grill, so 99%, oh and the window, ok so 95%,







LED's and CCFL's damn it I quit, lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Here is an interesting read on unconventional case airflow from eHume. Well worth a read.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ase-fans.html?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


The case has positive pressure, so out all the holes in the back. Pictures are worth a thousand words. These are pics before I flipped the top fan as an intake and has been replaced with a GT-15.
Where the air is exhausting out the case



















Talk Negative, talk positive. Either way you are cutting down the pressure of air flow if you don't open-up the exhausts to were that 'AIR' has to flow.... 
Last time!!!! CUT THAT MESH OFF THE BACK FAN PORT.... You already have your front cut open GoodInk. When you cut your rear; and even your top fan ports off... I say again!!!! When you get ride of that swiss cheese of metal you will see almost a 5% to 10% increase in air flow through your case. The air needs some were to get out and that metal is holding it back..... .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ..................


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*









Talk Negative, talk positive. Either way you are cutting down the pressure of air flow if you don't open-up the exhausts to were that 'AIR' has to flow.... 
Last time!!!! CUT THAT MESH OFF THE BACK FAN PORT.... You already have you front cut open GoodInk. When you cut your rear; and even your top fan ports off... I say again!!!! When you get ride of that swiss cheese of metal you will see almost a 5% to 10% increase in air flow through your case. The air needs some were to get out and that metal is holding it back..... .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ..................










I know, I know, I know, but I ran out of cutting blades and I still need to order some, I just hate paying shipping on small things like that.


----------



## Rogue1266

Believe me brother; It will help. it help me,,,,BIG TIME.......... My front mesh is gone, my rear mesh is gone and my top... My temps dropped almost 10% to 15% just from that fact alone. It was all these guys that got me to do it and I'm forever grateful for it. My comp., at full load with BurnIn test running for 2 hours never went above 105F%. -41c.... with a room temp of 74-76F.... 
Trust me brother, it was the best thing I did to get that air to move......


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I know, I know, I know, but I ran out of cutting blades and I still need to order some, I just hate paying shipping on small things like that.










Order them from Amazon and sign up for the Amazon Prime Trial to get free shipping. Order as much as you can during the free period to take advantage of it then cancel the membership just before it changes to the paid membership. That is if they have that option down there.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


99% or so of the time, site management will only grant name change requests if your name is offensive, long enough to break CSS tables, or if it's your real name.


Ironically... mine IS part of my real name, but when I requested a change and stated the reason why I had requested it, my request was denied.

Maybe what I requested it be changed too, was too long... as it was 13 characters long, compared to my current 5 characters. But they told me they could not change it unless I picked something that used the original 5 characters, which I felt was kind of pointless...

Oh well, its not something that bothers me much anymore.


----------



## LokSupguller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea... Paint it with the Metallic RED, Deep Red. Like Banner Red.


Banner red it is, the gloss-red Spray Paint I have will do that nicely.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Then you are free to submit a ticket here: http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3

Whether or not the request will be granted, I have no say in and don't know if it would be, but if it's rejected there, then there's really nothing else you can do.


Thank you. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Order them from Amazon and sign up for the Amazon Prime Trial to get free shipping. Order as much as you can during the free period to take advantage of it then cancel the membership just before it changes to the paid membership. That is if they have that option down there.


I have an APO address so unless it is free using UPSP then it won't help until I get back to the US in June. Good call though, I'll will check in to it.


----------



## Nwanko

Vertex 2 60gb x2 raid 0


----------



## GTR Mclaren

the daily GTR help thread xD

http://www.overclock.net/other-perip...2-vs-f710.html


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*











Vertex 2 60gb x2 raid 0


That is nice and fast. For the people that don't know how fast, here is my WD 1TB Blacks x2 in raid 0.


----------



## cjc75

So I got curious...

I took a standard sheet of 8 x 11 note paper, and slapped it up against my side panel on my Scout, while the two side fans were running, essentially blocking off their air flow. The suction from the fans held the paper in place, and...

My noise decreased quiet a bit, but more importantly...

My Video Card Temp dropped a fell 10c almost immediately! It was running at 58c on default stock settings, while running Second Life, and then it dropped to 47c within 2 - 3 seconds of covering the airflow from those side fans.

Removing the sheet of paper and the Video card immediately climbed back up to 58c... and then putting the paper back, and again, within 2 -3 seconds it drops to 47c!

It had little to no effect on my CPU Temps, I think I maybe only saw a flucuation of only about 1c either way on the CPU...

But the Video card dropping a full 10c within seconds, is in my opinion somewhat remarkable, especially considering I'm using MSI Afterburner to overclock it! If going without Side Fans, and blocking off those vents or not having them at all makes that much of a difference on the Temps on my Video Card, then I am now convinced!

I'm taking these side fans out, and replacing that plexie with a solid sheet as soon as I can afford to get one made for me!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


So I got curious...

I took a standard sheet of 8 x 11 note paper, and slapped it up against my side panel on my Scout, while the two side fans were running, essentially blocking off their air flow. The suction from the fans held the paper in place, and...

My noise decreased quiet a bit, but more importantly...

My Video Card Temp dropped a fell 10c almost immediately! It was running at 58c on default stock settings, while running Second Life, and then it dropped to 47c within 2 - 3 seconds of covering the airflow from those side fans.

Removing the sheet of paper and the Video card immediately climbed back up to 58c... and then putting the paper back, and again, within 2 -3 seconds it drops to 47c!

It had little to no effect on my CPU Temps, I think I maybe only saw a flucuation of only about 1c either way on the CPU...

But the Video card dropping a full 10c within seconds, is in my opinion somewhat remarkable, especially considering I'm using MSI Afterburner to overclock it! If going without Side Fans, and blocking off those vents or not having them at all makes that much of a difference on the Temps on my Video Card, then I am now convinced!

I'm taking these side fans out, and replacing that plexie with a solid sheet as soon as I can afford to get one made for me!


Before you replace the side panel try it with the fans removed but the fan holes open then blocked to compare that. It's quite possible that you'll get better temps with the fans out, but the fan holes open. That's normally been my findings with most cases since instead of forcing air through them you are just allowing it to flow as needed in response to the rest of the airflow.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


So I got curious...

I took a standard sheet of 8 x 11 note paper, and slapped it up against my side panel on my Scout, while the two side fans were running, essentially blocking off their air flow. The suction from the fans held the paper in place, and...

My noise decreased quiet a bit, but more importantly...

My Video Card Temp dropped a fell 10c almost immediately! It was running at 58c on default stock settings, while running Second Life, and then it dropped to 47c within 2 - 3 seconds of covering the airflow from those side fans.

Removing the sheet of paper and the Video card immediately climbed back up to 58c... and then putting the paper back, and again, within 2 -3 seconds it drops to 47c!

It had little to no effect on my CPU Temps, I think I maybe only saw a flucuation of only about 1c either way on the CPU...

But the Video card dropping a full 10c within seconds, is in my opinion somewhat remarkable, especially considering I'm using MSI Afterburner to overclock it! If going without Side Fans, and blocking off those vents or not having them at all makes that much of a difference on the Temps on my Video Card, then I am now convinced!

I'm taking these side fans out, and replacing that plexie with a solid sheet as soon as I can afford to get one made for me!


This is what is going on.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Well almost all my parts are sitting at my house except, 1 6870, my 2nd ssd for raid, mi I/o shield for mb, and my new hs. Most of the parts im waiting on will arrive on monday but the ssd and gpu wont till thursday/friday


----------



## Mupp1t




----------



## Mupp1t

http://i56.tinypic.com/n3tcmt.jpg


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mupp1t*


----------



## mnorris12706

So after several hours...2600K running at 4.8GHz @ 1.42v and ~70c after 30 minutes of prime. Good?


----------



## Enigma8750

No.. That's not Good.. That's bragging..LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*











Vertex 2 60gb x2 raid 0


That Is FIRE Man.. FIRE... HOT, Great.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


So after several hours...2600K running at 4.8GHz @ 1.42v and ~70c after 30 minutes of prime. Good?


You need to run Prime for at least 6 hours, I run it 12hrs for 24/7 settings to see if it is stable, plus 20 runs of IBT at max. I have had OC's pass one but fail the other, most times I get fails off of Prime. The temps are high but still should be safe.


----------



## Enigma8750

WE got some Super scouts...


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No.. That's not Good.. That's bragging..LOL










I can't come anywhere close to getting in the 1.3x range over 4.3GHz like i'm seeing a lot of people, so i have to settle for 1.43 volts. My H70 is holding it's own though.

Not trying to brag :/


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


So after several hours...2600K running at 4.8GHz @ 1.42v and ~70c after 30 minutes of prime. Good?


No, 30 mins of Prime for a stability test is nowhere near enough.

I usually go for 6-8hrs of Prime95 for stability. My brother goes for no less than 12hrs.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


You need to run Prime for at least 6 hours, I run it 12hrs for 24/7 settings to see if it is stable, plus 20 runs of IBT at max. I have had OC's pass one but fail the other, most times I get fails off of Prime. The temps are high but still should be safe.


Not interested in 12+ hour prime tests. There is not a single thing that I do where I would stress all 8 threads at 100% for more than a minute or two. so if I can make it 30 minutes on prime, that's plenty for me. I ran my i7 940 at 4.0GHz @ 1.3 for several months after a simple 30 minute prime test. At around the 45 minute mark it would fail. But again, I have never come close to stressing my proc that long and that hard.


----------



## GoodInk

I just got to thinking about GPU's and cooling. I wonder why AMD or Nvidia haven't adopted something like the way they cool laptops? Like this

P.S. Don't hate on my paint skills


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


Not interested in 12+ hour prime tests. There is not a single thing that I do where I would stress all 8 threads at 100% for more than a minute or two. so if I can make it 30 minutes on prime, that's plenty for me. I ran my i7 940 at 4.0GHz @ 1.3 for several months after a simple 30 minute prime test. At around the 45 minute mark it would fail. But again, I have never come close to stressing my proc that long and that hard.


It has nothing to do with how long you run at 100%. If your CPU isn't stable you will get random errors, BSOD, hang ups, freezes, corrupted files, ect. Do your self a favor and do it right the first time. Even if you have to drop the OC a few ticks. Plus a stable CPU is faster than a unstable CPU clocked faster, ie 3.8 can do more work than a 4.0.


----------



## hyujmn

^This. Stability isn't just an e-peen thing (well I guess it can be...) but it's more about making sure your system isn't gonna crap out on you. I know for certain that when I had an unstable overclock (would BSOD prime at about 2hrs 45mins), I'd often get boot errors until I found a stable voltage. Those are long gone now.

You asked us if your overclock was good, and we told you it wasn't and that you need more stability testing.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Before you replace the side panel try it with the fans removed but the fan holes open then blocked to compare that. It's quite possible that you'll get better temps with the fans out, but the fan holes open. That's normally been my findings with most cases since instead of forcing air through them you are just allowing it to flow as needed in response to the rest of the airflow.


Oh believe me, I plan to do just that, before spending money to replace the Plexi...

It would be, much easier to simply unplug the fans, remove them, and retest again to see what happens... I'll probably take the fans out this weekend and see how it goes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


This is what is going on.


And yes, I suspected that was likely what was happening... I also had a feeling that the R4's on my Sidepanel were severely overpowering the weak airflow from the stock front fan, which I'm planning to replace with something else in the next month or so.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


^This. Stability isn't just an e-peen thing (well I guess it can be...) but it's more about making sure your system isn't gonna crap out on you. I know for certain that when I had an unstable overclock (would BSOD prime at about 2hrs 45mins), I'd often get boot errors until I found a stable voltage. Those are long gone now.

You asked us if your overclock was good, and we told you it wasn't and that you need more stability testing.


I corrupted my OS because I used to think that way too. I know about the CPU speed first hand, with this build I found I was trying to get my voltages down as far as I could, passed 14hrs of prime, but found if I bumped my voltages up 2 ticks it was about 6 GFlops faster in IBT. Then then backed that up with Super Pi, 3D Marks, and other benchmarks. This was back when I was running at 3.8GHz, and my CPU was out running most 750's running at 4.0+GHz.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Oh believe me, I plan to do just that, before spending money to replace the Plexi...

It would be, much easier to simply unplug the fans, remove them, and retest again to see what happens... I'll probably take the fans out this weekend and see how it goes.

And yes, I suspected that was likely what was happening... I also had a feeling that the R4's on my Sidepanel were severely overpowering the weak airflow from the stock front fan, which I'm planning to replace with something else in the next month or so.


Maybe a extra R4 you now have laying around


----------



## PapaSmurf

Running 12 hours of Prime and all of the other stability tests is nothing but a waste of time. As soon as the ambient room temps go up by even 1C your previous results are now invalid as the test parameters have changed. Same thing happens if you update Windows, install or un-install any program, update your AntiVirus, dust builds up in the case, your update drivers, etc. All of these things change the test parameters invalidating any and all previous test results. What that means is that you would essentially need to be stress testing for stability 24/7/365 which isn't practical. If it can pass an hour of prime or anything else it's 99% stable and that is as close as you can realistically get. If you don't trust an hour of Prime then run the [email protected] SMP client for a few days while you are using the system for other things. If it runs that it is as stable as it is ever going to get as that stresses your system in a more realistic way than any synthetic stability test like Prime, OCCT, IBT, or any of that other crap. I've seen more systems run Prime for days at a time and buckle within a few minutes running the [email protected] SMP client. The only synthetic stress test I rely on is Memtest (and ONLY this one, not any of the other derivatives), and I only run 2 to 4 passes of it. The only reason it is good to use is it isn't tied to your OS or drivers, it's totally self contained. The others are basically useles as they are tied to the OS and Drivers which cause more of the problems than the actual hardware does when you have an error in them.

I know this goes against conventional wisdom, but if you think about it for more than a few minutes with an open mind and more than a third grade intellect you'll see how much sense it makes and the fallacy of running the other stability crap for hours or days on end. It doesn't tell you anything useful. It only gives you bragging rights which mean absolutely nothing.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Running 12 hours of Prime and all of the other stability tests is nothing but a waste of time. As soon as the ambient room temps go up by even 1C your previous results are now invalid as the test parameters have changed. Same thing happens if you update Windows, install or un-install any program, update your AntiVirus, dust builds up in the case, your update drivers, etc. All of these things change the test parameters invalidating any and all previous test results. What that means is that you would essentially need to be stress testing for stability 24/7/365 which isn't practical. If it can pass an hour of prime or anything else it's 99% stable and that is as close as you can realistically get. If you don't trust an hour of Prime then run the [email protected] SMP client for a few days while you are using the system for other things. If it runs that it is as stable as it is ever going to get as that stresses your system in a more realistic way than any synthetic stability test like Prime, OCCT, IBT, or any of that other crap. I've seen more systems run Prime for days at a time and buckle within a few minutes running the [email protected] SMP client. The only synthetic stress test I rely on is Memtest (and ONLY this one, not any of the other derivatives), and I only run 2 to 4 passes of it. The only reason it is good to use is it isn't tied to your OS or drivers, it's totally self contained. The others are basically useles as they are tied to the OS and Drivers which cause more of the problems than the actual hardware does when you have an error in them.

I know this goes against conventional wisdom, but if you think about it for more than a few minutes with an open mind and more than a third grade intellect you'll see how much sense it makes and the fallacy of running the other stability crap for hours or days on end. It doesn't tell you anything useful. It only gives you bragging rights which mean absolutely nothing.


That kinda goes hand in hand with what I was saying with voltages and getting more speed out of the CPU. I know IBT GFlops is not the best way of telling how fast a CPU is, but running .2Ghz slower than others and running faster in what ever benchmark tells me that their CPU isn't stable. If it was clock for clock that is another story. If your OC fails because of 1Â°C then again, it's not stable. If a update goes wrong because you have an OC'ed CPU, then 99.9% its because its not stable, not that the update caused your OC to be unstable, assuming it wasn't a bad update. You can have those problems with a non OC'ed CPU, its called a bad CPU, because its not stable, lol. But [email protected] is a good way of testing too. From what I know of [email protected] others are running the same work unit you are to validate that the work your PC did was error free. The other thing people mess up a lot on is when they are trying to OC or tighten their RAM. Memtest is a good start, but I also use the resource monitor to look at the hard faults.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Before you replace the side panel try it with the fans removed but the fan holes open then blocked to compare that. It's quite possible that you'll get better temps with the fans out, but the fan holes open. That's normally been my findings with most cases since instead of forcing air through them you are just allowing it to flow as needed in response to the rest of the airflow.


I agree. This is what was happing to my temps on my card. When I had fans in my side-panel ports, the temp were sitting at 57-59c. As soon as I removed the fans, my card temps dropped almost 7-10c. Giving me temps now today at about 48-52. All done on full load...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


No.. That's not Good.. That's bragging..LOL


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Telnets

i think overall, you have to know what your stress testing FOR and WHY. If your clocking your system, and just want to see if its stable, then a few min in prime/memtest should do that for you.. all you need to know if if your cooling is going to keep you within tolerances, want to see if your over/under volting is going to BSOD your system when it does some real work, or if your memory will handle an odd BClock setting.

However, I have found stress testing a system for hours valuable for working out some hardware faults.. now, read that again, i said HARDWARE FAULTS









Ive had random BSOD on a prior system, for the life of me couldn't figure it out. Didn't even overclock it.. Prime showed me heat wasn't an issue.. temp probes said everything was ok, and memcheck passed after an hour still, so couldn't have been memory.. well actually it WAS memory.. I got fed up and let it run overnight to "make sure", and sure enough, when I woke up 4 hours into a memcheck, I hit a whole bank of errors.. i thought it was probably just a fluke it took that long.. ran it for an hour.. nothing.. ran it for another hour another day.. nothing.. wanted to see if it would do it overnight again, sure enough 4 hours in.. bam.. errors galore. RMAd the ram, ran the system overnight again.. 100% passed, and never got another BSOD on that system over the next 8 months i owned it.

I also agree with Papasmurf, that if you have a perfectly good running system at stock speeds, and are just OC a step or two, a 30 min prime test is going to be just as good as a 6 hour one.. (i give it 30 min, because that's generally how long it takes to run all 10 cycles of testing types on the CPU). If the system is going to crap out on an OC, it will do it when your CPU spikes to 100% load and starts sucking up power.. and that happens right away when you use programs like prime.

memory same thing.. you over/undervolt your memory too much, or run too high of a ratio on it, memtest is going to start showing errors in a few minutes not hours..

Errors that crop up on an OC'd system randomly like BSOD while playing games and such, generally comes from other aspects of the OC, not because the system wasn't left to stress test over night. For example, I was JUST having problems with BSOD randomly in games.. memtest was fine, prime ran fine, cooling is fine.. everything was fine, I chalked it up to "must be Nvidia's drivers" because it was ONLY in games..

Turns out, after getting fed up and reading more, I just needed up up my IOH voltage to 1.35 from what it was to give my SLI setup a little more juice.. since I did that, everything's smooth and no more BSOD.. I could have run prime for days on end, and that still wouldn't have shown up and my system would have looked "stable"..


----------



## mnorris12706

Thanks for all the commentary. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Weird!







Finally got ATI overdrive autotune to work properly. Must have been one of the updates. Core went from 750 to 800mhz and memory went from 803 to 883mhz. Temps went up a bit, but with the fan 100% it's no biggie. Wonder if I'll notice any improvement. I keep wanting to buy a new vid card but....I don't think that's necessary until I get a better monitor. These 4670s are still troopers.

To cjc75 about the side fan/card temp problems. Maybe take the bottom fan out or turn it into an exhaust?


----------



## Striker36

so i decided on something i dont think you guys will a prove of XD. i have been talking with some friends allot recently about gun (particularly tactical guns) as some of you know i have a few more... i guess we could call them "classic" guns. but im lacking in "git some" gun category so i think im going to build one of these over the next couple months (after getting a new fan controller of coarse) =D









only changing a couple things... like no optics for a while... iron is where its at till you know how the weapon will fire every round imo....

that and i think my scout needs a friend that looks as badass as it is.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12187630*
> so i decided on something i dont think you guys will a prove of XD. i have been talking with some friends allot recently about gun (particularly tactical guns) as some of you know i have a few more... i guess we could call them "classic" guns. but im lacking in "git some" gun category so i think im going to build one of these over the next couple months (after getting a new fan controller of coarse) =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only changing a couple things... like no optics for a while... iron is where its at till you know how the weapon will fire every round imo....
> 
> that and i think my scout needs a friend that looks as badass as it is.


I carried a shorter barreled GAU in the Security police. I would love to have it back.. I have felt naked ever since.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnorris12706;12183444*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't come anywhere close to getting in the 1.3x range over 4.3GHz like i'm seeing a lot of people, so i have to settle for 1.43 volts. My H70 is holding it's own though.
> 
> Not trying to brag :/


I was complimenting you.. Just messing with you.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12187906*
> I carried a shorter barreled GAU in the Security police. I would love to have it back.. I have felt naked ever since.


i want an AR platform to hunt with so im looking at getting a 20 inch barrel/receiver group with some flip up sights to mate to a more tactical lower with a collapsing stock and a match trigger....then at some point down the road if its worth it get a second upper with a 16in (military uses 14.5 but im not paying for the stamp to get one) for more "Tactical" close in home defense type stuff... i should be able to get the first upper/lower for about $1000 (+ the cost of optics. even though i like iron better than scopes)


----------



## Telnets

Ive always been a G3 Fan myself.. (this is just airsoft though, since im in canada)









But im more into collecting rare camo as well.. not sure how i got into it.. i think it was when i found a contact in 1999 for a set of CADPAT that even the Canadian Military didnt know was comin yet.. sold that uniform for a ridiculous amount of money, then started making contacts..

Now i have about 16 uniforms, from all different countries, 90% of them im not legally allowed to posses because countries dont export them, or shred used uniforms so they dont leave the country..

the one in the picture is my USMC T-Pattern uniform. There were a few hundred made for a training/show to see if the marines would adopt it instead of the digicam they have now.. It the company didnt get the contract, so they were sent to shredding, and a handfull to a police district somewhere in the states. I managed to get my hands on 2 complete sets, and as far as im aware, there are only about 10 sets in the world in mint condition and i own 2







I never realized how many companies reproduce camos from around the world and sell them.. I also never realised you can sell a rare pattern to a collector for the cost of a decent car which still blows my mind people pay that much..


----------



## kev_b

I want this hand gun, even has taget sights.


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12187915*
> I was complimenting you.. Just messing with you.


Thought so.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12188373*
> I want this hand gun, even has taget sights.


one of my friends has its baby brother the Taurus Judge










410 shot gun shells or .45 Magnum.... your choice... same weapon


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12188373*
> I want this hand gun, even has taget sights.


----------



## Striker36

found my lower receiver...










and my ejector cover









time to start saving and find an FFL that wont charge me out the rear


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12183760*
> Running 12 hours of Prime and all of the other stability tests is nothing but a waste of time. As soon as the ambient room temps go up by even 1C your previous results are now invalid as the test parameters have changed. Same thing happens if you update Windows, install or un-install any program, update your AntiVirus, dust builds up in the case, your update drivers, etc. All of these things change the test parameters invalidating any and all previous test results. What that means is that you would essentially need to be stress testing for stability 24/7/365 which isn't practical. If it can pass an hour of prime or anything else it's 99% stable and that is as close as you can realistically get. If you don't trust an hour of Prime then run the [email protected] SMP client for a few days while you are using the system for other things. If it runs that it is as stable as it is ever going to get as that stresses your system in a more realistic way than any synthetic stability test like Prime, OCCT, IBT, or any of that other crap. I've seen more systems run Prime for days at a time and buckle within a few minutes running the [email protected] SMP client. The only synthetic stress test I rely on is Memtest (and ONLY this one, not any of the other derivatives), and I only run 2 to 4 passes of it. The only reason it is good to use is it isn't tied to your OS or drivers, it's totally self contained. The others are basically useles as they are tied to the OS and Drivers which cause more of the problems than the actual hardware does when you have an error in them.
> 
> I know this goes against conventional wisdom, but if you think about it for more than a few minutes with an open mind and more than a third grade intellect you'll see how much sense it makes and the fallacy of running the other stability crap for hours or days on end. It doesn't tell you anything useful. It only gives you bragging rights which mean absolutely nothing.


^ What he said ^ I agree!!


----------



## noncognitive

I've read through most of this thread waiting for my case to arrive; and in the mean time as well I have been considering some cooling strategies for the case. I'd like to float some cooling ideas by you guys for any kind of feed back.

As you can see bellow I made a rough mock up of the general layout for the idea -- I hope it helps a little but let me try to explain.

The key bit is 1): build a main duct for the CPU HSF itself -- isolating the air flow for the RAM and CPU. What I'm putting forward is the idea is using the venturi effect and positive displacement to increase both the power and efficiency of the cooling system.

My hope is this design might give increased cool air pressure to the ram and HSF without needing to increase power consumption from stock values.

To explain my thinking here is that, thanks to the venturi effect, the cooler air will be compressed and so flowing fast over the ram and into the cpu's heatsink fan (HSF). Then, once heated by the HSF, the air expands creating "positive displacement" -- ie: additional pressure for the exhaust.

So in this case, the positive displacement would be free, since the air is getting heated by the CPU's wasted energy anyhow. Could also think of it like a jet-gas pump, using the CPU's waste energy to create the air pressure for the exhaust.

If it seems like an idea worth trying I'll start by switching the 120 cm case fan from the back to the front drive bays to give us the intake pressure.

The second bit 2): is sort of tossed in on the side. Nothing interesting -- just a short intake duct to the GPU; since the GPU also exhausts in the case and the front fan doesn't offer it much air at all I figure I'll give it a little TLTC (tender lovin' thermal care) too.

(btw not my case in the img ...waiting for my CM Scout to arrive in the mail!!)

As for materials: maybe 3-5mm mylar and packing tape (considered possible static issues); attached to the case along the top it shouldn't be a concern.

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=21587


----------



## noncognitive

oh btw hello everyone! * salute*


----------



## PapaSmurf

The only thing I see that I would do different is the side panel. You'll probably get better temps with it just as a vent rather than having a fan in it. You'll need to try it both ways to know for sure, but that has been my findings on most cases.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The only thing I see that I would do different is the side panel. *You'll probably get better temps with it just as a vent rather than having a fan in it.* You'll need to try it both ways to know for sure, but that has been my findings on most cases.


Same here with my HAF 912 case as the temps are roughly on average 2 - 4 or so degrees celsius hotter with a side panel fan and much better just being a vent.


----------



## noncognitive

Interesting about the side vent; I was going by the testing done here: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...review-12.html

Further I thought the addition of a mylar duct to the gpu would also help ensure the cold air gets where it needs to without getting pushed and pulled by the air that's already moving through.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's possible it would work, but it would depend on the gpu card itself. If it is a single slot card you have a better chance of it working. It's doubtful that a dual slot card would benefit though as most of the testing I have done has showed.

As for a cpu cooler, ONLY if you have a cpu heatsink that blows down onto the motherboard like the one they show in the case. With a tower heatsink a vent is often times useful, but a fan will normally have absolutely no effect at all, or will cause the temps to go up since all it does is disturb the airflow. To date there isn't a downward blowing cpu heatsink that can come close to the cooling efficiency of a tower heatsink even if you have it drawing air directly from the outside of the case. They are useful in cooling the components around the cpu, but at the cost of higher cpu temps.


----------



## noncognitive

Yeah I was wondering about the heat sink in that regard. I'm starting off with the stock cooler on the i5 2500k (so it's like the one in the pic). But my assumption is that by increasing direct airflow through a tower HSF I will also see performance increases there as well.

The more interesting part to me though is the proposal on better utilizing the intake and exhaust pressure differentials to increase that airflow without added energy expenditures. That's the bigger and more important question for me I think. One could put a fan on one side of the tower and one on the other inside a duct and it will increase airflow over the heat exchanger; I just want to try to tweak that idea a bit further to make better use of the energy already being used by the heating/cooling system.

I haven't seen any data on the use of pressure differentials like the venturi effect and positive displacement to help cool a CPU.

But I know for pumps in general these can be very effective for a wide range of applications. In this case it might be too small to make any difference. IDK

I recently worked as a consultent for the engineering staff at the Vancouver Int Airport on their geothermal heat exchanger system. There we were experimenting on new ideas and applications in order to save on cooling the entire airport; spent about 3 million in RnD (before I got there). It's not my area of specialization so I can get kinda noobish with details here and there but I found a special love for the creative side of mechanical engineering.


----------



## noncognitive

I'm going to try making more focused diagram


----------



## PapaSmurf

You might see a 1C differential by going to all of that trouble. I seriously doubt you will see much more than that. I've tried similar approaches in the past on other cases and didn't find the results warranted the time involved or the complexity. They used to sell air ducts to allow one to do much of what you are talking about, but they never went over as they just didn't perform as well in real life as the creators thought they would.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


found my lower receiver...










and my ejector cover 









time to start saving and find an FFL that wont charge me out the rear


Tyranny and Liberty.. Mine just said SAFE... SEMI... AUTO.....







I am a Left handed shooter so I had to learn a whole different way to shoot. The Ejector would throw the blazing hot Shell Casing into my Shirt sleeve, burning my forearm. So I learned to shoot with my right elbow at 6:00 instead of 3:00. It actually helped improve my scores to marksman. But I think what really improved my scores were not getting burned by the blazing hot ejected casing. LOL.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noncognitive*


I've read through most of this thread waiting for my case to arrive; and in the mean time as well I have been considering some cooling strategies for the case. I'd like to float some cooling ideas by you guys for any kind of feed back.

As you can see bellow I made a rough mock up of the general layout for the idea -- I hope it helps a little but let me try to explain.

The key bit is 1): build a main duct for the CPU HSF itself -- isolating the air flow for the RAM and CPU. What I'm putting forward is the idea is using the venturi effect and positive displacement to increase both the power and efficiency of the cooling system.

My hope is this design might give increased cool air pressure to the ram and HSF without needing to increase power consumption from stock values.

To explain my thinking here is that, thanks to the venturi effect, the cooler air will be compressed and so flowing fast over the ram and into the cpu's heatsink fan (HSF). Then, once heated by the HSF, the air expands creating "positive displacement" -- ie: additional pressure for the exhaust.

So in this case, the positive displacement would be free, since the air is getting heated by the CPU's wasted energy anyhow. Could also think of it like a jet-gas pump, using the CPU's waste energy to create the air pressure for the exhaust.

If it seems like an idea worth trying I'll start by switching the 120 cm case fan from the back to the front drive bays to give us the intake pressure.

The second bit 2): is sort of tossed in on the side. Nothing interesting -- just a short intake duct to the GPU; since the GPU also exhausts in the case and the front fan doesn't offer it much air at all I figure I'll give it a little TLTC (tender lovin' thermal care) too.

(btw not my case in the img ...waiting for my CM Scout to arrive in the mail!!)

As for materials: maybe 3-5mm mylar and packing tape (considered possible static issues); attached to the case along the top it shouldn't be a concern.

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=21587


The duct idea is a good one, I did it myself but with no venturi, mine was more of focusing the air where it did the most good. I am a mechanic by trade and did a little experiment with the AC on cars & trucks, with the fan turned all the way up the temp out of the ducts went up, too much air flow across the evaparator actually heated it up, drop the fan speed one notch and the temp went down, no sure if it will be the same with a cpu cooler though but it would be a cool experiment to find out still.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Tyranny and Liberty.. Mine just said SAFE... SEMI... AUTO.....







I am a Left handed shooter so I had to learn a whole different way to shoot. The Ejector would throw the blazing hot Shell Casing into my Shirt sleeve, burning my forearm. So I learned to shoot with my right elbow at 6:00 instead of 3:00. It actually helped improve my scores to marksman. But I think what really improved my scores were not getting burned by the blazing hot ejected casing. LOL.


the other side is labeled with the normal stuff..... but im DEFIANTLY putting an ambidextrous selector switch on that lower when i get it... and that ejector cover i might forget about and get one custom one done


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


the other side is labeled with the normal stuff..... but im DEFIANTLY putting an ambidextrous selector switch on that lower when i get it... and that ejector cover i might forget about and get one custom one done


See if you can Mod an ejector that will send the Shell Casing at a 45 degree trajectory instead of a full 90 Degrees.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


The duct idea is a good one, I did it myself but with no venturi, mine was more of focusing the air where it did the most good. I am a mechanic by trade and did a little experiment with the AC on cars & trucks, with the fan turned all the way up the temp out of the ducts went up, too much air flow across the evaparator actually heated it up, drop the fan speed one notch and the temp went down, no sure if it will be the same with a cpu cooler though but it would be a cool experiment to find out still.



I agree on your idea of air current vs Air pressure.. Actually the best way to cool something is to move the Ambient coating of temperature from the device. But if you push too hard throwing pressure on the device. The Ambient temp actually finds a hiding place inside the device and the higher pressure actually stops the heat from escaping.. Rep up on the Comment.


----------



## Striker36

i think to do that you would need to modify the extractor on the bolt... and your upper reviver for a taller ejection port.... that's a complicated process i think... i was talking about the engraving on the inside of it. i might not get that stuff but instead just a flag on one side of the catch and the POW seal on the other

like this one








only with this instead of the snake (which is already on that side of the weapon)


----------



## Enigma8750

I wonder what it would be like if we had two fans set apart by 1 to 2 inches of distance from one another and then run a A/C duct work system inside the case. It would probably be a Fail at working but I bet that it would get a win in design.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i think to do that you would need to modify the extractor on the bolt... and your upper reviver for a taller ejection port.... that's a complicated process i think... i was talking about the engraving on the inside of it. i might not get that stuff but instead just a flag on one side of the catch and the POW seal on the other

like this one








only with this instead of the snake (which is already on that side of the weapon)











Actually I would have to get one with CMSSC on one side and Gen E on the other, but that is just me.


----------



## Striker36

lol that would be slick

most of the guys i shoot with are/were marines and army (and an airforce guy or two) and we all know more than a few people lost or KIA and i kinda want my first military/"tacticool" weapon to be a tribute to them and what they fought for.


----------



## Enigma8750

Vietnam.. It was fought for the oil drilling fields in the near by waters. Also the CCCP and China were both interested in the future oil drilling rights as well.

All wars are started over Money... "Tom Clancy" Spoken on CNN at the beginning of the Iraq war, just before he was never heard from again on television as a consultant.

IF he was right, then don't forget your Dollar Sign.


----------



## Striker36

oddly enough... i was thinking of putting one on the front of the mag well.... more as a reference to Ayn Rand's Atlas Shrugged and the money spent on ammo...

but i guess it could go that way too... =/


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I wonder what it would be like if we had two fans set apart by 1 to 2 inches of distance from one another and then run a A/C duct work system inside the case. It would probably be a Fail at working but I bet that it would get a win in design.




















I saw someone trying something like that with their H50. I'm pretty sure it was a fail. They had the their front bottom intake, ducting to the the H50 mounted at the top of the case. I think he was using a Delta as an intake fan.


----------



## Enigma8750

wow a delta.. That is a Server Fan.. ouch... that goes back to the overkill theory of dKev.

But I digress.. remember a year or two ago a case manufacturer came out with an Air conditioned case. The A/C was at the bottom front and blew up at a 45 degree angle. I wanted one so bad but they wanted like 799 for the box with the guts in it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I saw someone trying something like that with their H50. I'm pretty sure it was a fail. They had the their front bottom intake, ducting to the the H50 mounted at the top of the case. I think he was using a Delta as an intake fan.



IF you will look at the duct work in the picture you will see that it is a completely enclosed system. The input to the fan is at the 12:00 and the out put is at the 9:00


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You might see a 1C differential by going to all of that trouble. I seriously doubt you will see much more than that. I've tried similar approaches in the past on other cases and didn't find the results warranted the time involved or the complexity. They used to sell air ducts to allow one to do much of what you are talking about, but they never went over as they just didn't perform as well in real life as the creators thought they would.


Thanks for the heads up. I was thinking someone must have been trying these techniques already. I just havent seen any of these being sold -- then again I guess if it doesn't do much it's not going to go mainstream. 

I'm going to have to assume they did something wrong at this point though; otherwise I'm out of a project! hehe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


The duct idea is a good one, I did it myself but with no venturi, mine was more of focusing the air where it did the most good. I am a mechanic by trade and did a little experiment with the AC on cars & trucks, with the fan turned all the way up the temp out of the ducts went up, too much air flow across the evaparator actually heated it up, drop the fan speed one notch and the temp went down, no sure if it will be the same with a cpu cooler though but it would be a cool experiment to find out still.


I like the use of the clear cup. Simple and non-obtrusive. But what about the results? It's not clear: did your experiment show it was redundant; or did you end up gaining efficiency?

Essentially that's what I'm after -- more cooling less fans. I'm thinking the venturi effect + diffusion pump will amplify the wind tunnel results by increasing air speed just through the components while at the same time requiring less fan speed / expense.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


IF you will look at the duct work in the picture you will see that it is a completely enclosed system. The input to the fan is at the 12:00 and the out put is at the 9:00










yeah you are very much thinking along the lines of mechanical engineering now -- which is where I'm coming from. And for sure my design might be flawed (read: probably is); but the general idea is there for the tinkering. One thing to note with the design you pictured is that each bend creates friction in the duct and so reduces efficiency.

On that note I'm actually interested to test out how much air flow could be generated just by the CPU itself -- without the use of fans. While it would be low effect if any -- if it has even a touch it could offer a simple boost to passively cooled systems (since when the system heats up the passive air flow rate will increase in tandem).

I got started on that diagram before and then had to leave for a bit. I'm going to get back at it now.


----------



## noncognitive

well this was more effort than it was worth but anyhow looks like a swanky animation lol (hope the format works)


----------



## Enigma8750

Thats the way to work up the back pressure.. smart. I would still like to get one of those micro Cooler units made for those small igloo coolers and use it to cool a passive system. Like those really nice ones that Thermalright makes for Servers.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noncognitive*


well this was more effort than it was worth but anyhow looks like a swanky animation lol (hope the format works)


Sign up.. I want you on my team. We need a mechanical Engineer. Thanks


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Sign up.. I want you on my team. We need a mechanical Engineer. Thanks










well I'm not a mechanical engineer by trade. That's what I meant by 'it's not my speciality.' I've just been working as an adviser to the engineers at YVR for the last year. But if that's good enough for you guys I'll be honoured to join the club!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noncognitive*


well this was more effort than it was worth but anyhow looks like a swanky animation lol (hope the format works)


What heat sink are you planing on trying this with? I'm thinking it will have to be one designed for very low RPM fans and be very small. Here are some problems I for see having to be over come.

1. You are not going to have a lot of CFM's unless you use a fan. I don't think the heat from the heat sink will be enough.
2. I'm not sure if you will be able to create enough pressure with the size of a heat sink.
3.The other problem I see would be with a venturi this size and resistance from the heat sink it would have to be almost air tight. How would you seal it up around the heat sink?

Best of luck, and whether it works or not you should do a build log of this in the cooling experiments section so others can see lessons learned or how to do it right, but keep us posted too.
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-experiments/


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noncognitive*


I like the use of the clear cup. Simple and non-obtrusive. But what about the results? It's not clear: did your experiment show it was redundant; or did you end up gaining efficiency?


Yeah I did see a 2 to 3 degree lower cpu temp using this duct vs no duct, I'm doing pretty much the same thing with a Lian Li case with the same results.


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


What heat sink are you planing on trying this with? I'm thinking it will have to be one designed for very low RPM fans and be very small. Here are some problems I for see having to be over come.

1. You are not going to have a lot of CFM's unless you use a fan. I don't think the heat from the heat sink will be enough.
2. I'm not sure if you will be able to create enough pressure with the size of a heat sink.
3.The other problem I see would be with a venturi this size and resistance from the heat sink it would have to be almost air tight. How would you seal it up around the heat sink?

Best of luck, and whether it works or not you should do a build log of this in the cooling experiments section so others can see lessons learned or how to do it right, but keep us posted too.
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-experiments/


Awesome thanks for the link, and the feedback. You've raised all very good concerns; definitely I'm prepared for the possibly of very little additional returns, if at all.

In the end I may get the same results with a straight duct as with the venturi. But even if it gets worse after the first few attempts or so, I'm hopeful that the general idea is promising and some tinkering will find a solution (change up the heatsink, fans, ductwork, ect, till something sticks).

My father is an industrial manufacture of heating and cooling supplies for the HVAC industry, so I'm kind of fortunate in terms of having ample thermal supplies around! LoL So it's a matter of choice, which I figure I'll start as simple as possible -- if for nothing else than to establish a few baselines -- and then identify what seems to need more attention from there.

This is going to be my first desktop in almost 10 years, so I'm pretty excited to play with it.


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Yeah I did see a 2 to 3 degree lower cpu temp using this duct vs no duct, I'm doing pretty much the same thing with a Lian Li case with the same results.


That looks gorgeous. Prepare to see mine completely destroy yours in hideous disaster points! LoL duct tape... why not?







(kidding of course -- if I can I'd love to make a working model that's both clean and aesthetic while functional too. Clear ductwork seems like the right choice for that)


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noncognitive;12196063*
> That looks gorgeous. Prepare to see mine completely destroy yours in hideous disaster points! LoL duct tape... why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (kidding of course -- if I can I'd love to make a working model that's both clean and aesthetic while functional too. Clear ductwork seems like the right choice for that)


Mythbuster did a whole show about duct tape, we should add to what they did and make a computer case completely out of duct tape.


----------



## noncognitive

nope.. they did *two* full shows completely on duct tape ^_^


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12195695*
> Yeah I did see a 2 to 3 degree lower cpu temp using this duct vs no duct, I'm doing pretty much the same thing with a Lian Li case with the same results.


I love your work, it seems like every time you build a new PC they look cleaner and cleaner.


----------



## kev_b

What I'm playing with right now isn't a Scout case, they are Lian Li's but this info would help out here since there's so much modding going on with the Scout. I have a PC-8FIB case that is set up for an optional 140mm fan on top, swap out a plate for mesh, the problem is the fan just about don't fit between the 2 top cross bars of the case so I have this steel plate that I got from some water cooling store, 120mm to 140mm, (1/4 inch thick) so I can use a 120mm fan on top. Anyways I have another Lian Li with a 120mm fan on top (PC-A05N) and I happened to set the mesh on top of a 140mm billet grill and I felt almost no air coming out the top, I know the mesh does restricts the air flow but I had no clue it blocks so much, I have great air flow with this billet grill and 1500 rpm fan to, so needless to say I'll be going with the billet grill on top my PC-8FIB.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noncognitive*


well I'm not a mechanical engineer by trade. That's what I meant by 'it's not my speciality.' I've just been working as an adviser to the engineers at YVR for the last year. But if that's good enough for you guys I'll be honoured to join the club!


We would be horoured to have you on the Team Fellow Scout.

Remember.. Semper Fi. Do or DIE


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Order them from Amazon and sign up for the Amazon Prime Trial to get free shipping. Order as much as you can during the free period to take advantage of it then cancel the membership just before it changes to the paid membership. That is if they have that option down there.


So true, we get so many things from Amazon for 2 reasons, #1 the "Western Distribution Center" is in Fernley about 35 miles away, #2 we used to get a lot of books so Mindy signed us up for Prime, sure you pay a fee once a year but when we looked at it, our savings were massive! If you're in the states after June and you still buy things from there, definitely get Prime, there's a lot more to it than just getting free shipping.







You really do get treated better when there's an issue, you've got your credit card backing you up then you have your "Prime" membership which has some guarantees that come with it too. It's definitely well worth it!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnorris12706*


Thank you. I'll give it a shot.


Umm, dude, did you see that your shot was already denied?







Sorry.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I just got to thinking about GPU's and cooling. I wonder why AMD or Nvidia haven't adopted something like the way they cool laptops? Like this

P.S. Don't hate on my paint skills


Have you seen a Fermi card dis-assembled? They did adopt some of those cooling ideas. Especially if you get the HF backplate and HF bracket. I can put up some pics if you like to give you some ideas of what they've done.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


That kinda goes hand in hand with what I was saying with voltages and getting more speed out of the CPU. I know IBT GFlops is not the best way of telling how fast a CPU is, but running .2Ghz slower than others and running faster in what ever benchmark tells me that their CPU isn't stable. If it was clock for clock that is another story. If your OC fails because of 1Â°C then again, it's not stable. If a update goes wrong because you have an OC'ed CPU, then 99.9% its because its not stable, not that the update caused your OC to be unstable, assuming it wasn't a bad update. You can have those problems with a non OC'ed CPU, its called a bad CPU, because its not stable, lol. But [email protected] is a good way of testing too. From what I know of [email protected] others are running the same work unit you are to validate that the work your PC did was error free. The other thing people mess up a lot on is when they are trying to OC or tighten their RAM. Memtest is a good start, but I also use the resource monitor to look at the hard faults.


I gotta agree with both PapaSmurf and you. I see people bragging that they've run a test for 24 hours but the only thing I have seen fail over time is RAM, I don't know why, maybe the way the system handles it or the power flow as the demands go up & down. There are no good synthetic tests, nothing can replicate the way you use your computer at it's most stressed out times.

Prime only stresses your Cpu cores, Gpu tests like Kombuster or anything based on Furmark only test your Gpu's. While Prime is running your gpu is doing the most simple thing it can.... 2D. Neither of those run the tests you need for your Ram, write 0's write 1's Walking bits and that lot. Futuremark tried to do it with PC Mark but there's too many variations in PC hardware to keep up with. MaximumPC came up with thier own suite of tests but to release it to the public would be a lot of legal stuff and it would have to be on Blu-ray and cost the end user hundreds for the disk.

Folding (using a Virtual Machine) on both the Cpu and one client on each Gpu is as close as you'll get to a true stress test for the whole system, it keeps logs, which gives you the hand offs to test the drives, it has a visible effect on Ram because of the use of the virtual machine and it's a solid test for the Gpu's because it uses 99-100% of Gpu processing ability, but this is only with the SMP clients running with the right settings.









If nothing else were to be gained from it, Folding is the only stress test you can do on your system that will pretty much show you the total power useage of your components!







It's the only reason I stopped at a million points.

As far as the amount of time goes, again, I've never seen one fail because of time more than 15 minutes unless it was a fault in one of the components. If you want to watch your hard drives fill up for a test just run super pi on them! If you want to stress your drives, get this: http://www.fileshredder.org/ Or any program that will run DOD wipes 5220-22.M or Guttman Algorithims, set it up and watch it click away, if your drive has any faults on them, this will find them. It did on 3 of mine.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I want this hand gun, even has taget sights.










Why not just cut down a Mossburg 500? They're cheap, so no big loss & you keep the 7 shell magazine, or holder or whatever it's called on a shotgun! LOL!! I do like the revolver idea!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


The duct idea is a good one, I did it myself but with no venturi, mine was more of focusing the air where it did the most good. I am a mechanic by trade and did a little experiment with the AC on cars & trucks, with the fan turned all the way up the temp out of the ducts went up, too much air flow across the evaparator actually heated it up, drop the fan speed one notch and the temp went down, no sure if it will be the same with a cpu cooler though but it would be a cool experiment to find out still.


Yeah, running a tube, duct, to the cpu was a thing for a little while. Dell & HP did it the most, as far as I know, they had an intake on the side or back & plastic ducting direct to the cpu, this let them run lower speed (quieter) fans. The problem with ducting in a small space like a PC is that the ducts can get in the way of the air flow through the case. Just as taking out the side fans can sometimes make the airflow better because there's not air being pushed in from the side, taking out the ducting proved that it was better for the system as a whole for cooling.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noncognitive*


well this was more effort than it was worth but anyhow looks like a swanky animation lol (hope the format works)


Ok, I don't see the dimensions, not sure it would matter, Rockr is better at seeing this kind of thing than I am, but when you pinch the airlfow down like that, sometimes when it's let loose on the other side of the restriction, it messes up the pressure and your Laminar (smooth) flow becomes Turbulent (turbulent) flow littlle eddies appear on the other side of the squeeze. It all depends!









With the idea of having one fan a few inches from another fan, inside a ducted area, you end up with the same kind of problem, the first fan blasts your air into the duct, it usually gets flowing smooth after a short distance (google: Laws of Fluid Dynamics). If they're equal power, fin shape, flow type, they might sync up naturally, the first one regulating the way the second one flows. Most likely though, you're not going to get any boost and probably end up shorting the air burst at least a little.









Oh yeah, the one more thing. The whole idea of shrouding came up because of wanting to smooth out the flow.
Ok, this pic is my rad filled with dirty nasty river dust, it's only a good example because you can see the pattern that the fans struts and the center of the fan created, basically they're in the way:









When you put a spacer (shroud) between the fan and the rad you help eliminate the spots that you see in the areas where the dust collected less. This shroud, basically a fan case without struts and the fan, is the easiest way & keeps the air moving in the direction it started: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fetfcxtrash12.html
I picked this one because there's a bunch of pics below it to look at.

If you use a big boxy shroud, you pretty much give the air the room to go where it wants to: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thpeshps1.html

There's all kinds of materials & studies saying one works better than the other & tests skewed both ways, either way, you're better with a shroud than without one.

Here's a single box type: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thpsshforpad.html


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Why not just cut down a Mossburg 500? They're cheap, so no big loss & you keep the 7 shell magazine, or holder or whatever it's called on a shotgun! LOL!! I do like the revolver idea!


I would have bought this hand gun but I couldn't find a holster to fit it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I love your work, it seems like every time you build a new PC they look cleaner and cleaner.


Yea.. he has been an inspiration to us and he was the first to use a tinted Plexi Hard drive Cover to the CMSS. His work is Extra-ordinary.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


What I'm playing with right now isn't a Scout case, they are Lian Li's but this info would help out here since there's so much modding going on with the Scout. I have a PC-8FIB case that is set up for an optional 140mm fan on top, swap out a plate for mesh, the problem is the fan just about don't fit between the 2 top cross bars of the case so I have this steel plate that I got from some water cooling store, 120mm to 140mm, (1/4 inch thick) so I can use a 120mm fan on top. Anyways I have another Lian Li with a 120mm fan on top (PC-A05N) and I happened to set the mesh on top of a 140mm billet grill and I felt almost no air coming out the top, I know the mesh does restricts the air flow but I had no clue it blocks so much, I have great air flow with this billet grill and 1500 rpm fan to, so needless to say I'll be going with the billet grill on top my PC-8FIB.


Yes I have used billet grills exclusively on my Lian Li PC-05 builds.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yes I have used billet grills exclusively on my Lian Li PC-05 builds.











 Love his grills but they are a bit pricy.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea.. he has been an inspiration to us and he was the first to use a tinted Plexi Hard drive Cover to the CMSS. His work is Extra-ordinary.










I know, I still have the one he made for me/ Mindy!









Hey gang! Ok, Antec, makes mostly PSU's, right? Is teaming up with Asetek, the people who make the CLLC systems like corsairs H50 & H70, to make the next generation of cpu cooling products. Hmm, fits right in to our topic here today. I think they want too much for it though, it starts at $69.95-.
Here's the link: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/new...oling_products

Ok, here's an odd request, you would think I'd have tons of them but, I give them away when I do repairs for friends and have to back up thier drives. Do any of you guys have a stash of "cake boxes", they're the plastic cans that CD's / Dvd's come in with quantities ranging from 10 disks to 30 disks (I can't use the bigger ones). If you do, please PM me, so I can see if we can work out a deal so you can get them to me.
In case you're baffled by the term "cake boxes"







, here's a pic of what I'm looking for: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817130008 
This is a 20. I'll take anything from 10 to 30







, 50's are too big. Like this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817130979

Thanks!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Love his grills but they are a bit pricy.


Bill has to pay for that New water jet cutting machine.. Awesome cutter.. I wish I could play on that thing for a while..


----------



## GoodInk

MNPCTECH makes great stuff, I know I love my grill.


----------



## Enigma8750

No matter how many times I have seen this build it is still an Awesome Wicked Build.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well, got home after a long weekend with the family. arrived to find most of my parts except for my I/O shield(arrives monday), 2nd ssd(Thrusday ish), 2nd 6870(friday) and my new heatsink(monday). Ill start cutting into the scout tomorow to make room for the 6870's. gotta remove the HD cage and then try to fit, my sata DVD drive, 1 3.5" HD, and 2 SSD's into the dvd area.....man that is gonna be cluttered LOL


----------



## Blue Destroyer

I do have a question for some of you scout experts. is there a way to drill out the rivets of the HD cage, and move it forward about a 1/2 inch? from what i have seen, the 6870 is about a 1/2" to long.(10.5 room, 11" card...)? i know it might cut down on air flow, but it might work none the less


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12206443*
> I do have a question for some of you scout experts. is there a way to drill out the rivets of the HD cage, and move it forward about a 1/2 inch? from what i have seen, the 6870 is about a 1/2" to long.(10.5 room, 11" card...)? i know it might cut down on air flow, but it might work none the less


you can do whatever you want if you have the tools. I thought about doing that to fit in another 5870, but if you do that you won't be able to get the fan out.


----------



## Rockr69

Well, here she is, my Epiphone Les Paul Nightfall;

























She's so gorgeous, monkey can't quit staring.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12206532*
> Well, here she is, my Epiphone Les Paul Nightfall;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so gorgeous, monkey can't quit staring.


Beautifull Rockr!! Just awesome, you really deserve it man!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well here are some pics of my parts so everyone can ohhh, and awww


----------



## Blue Destroyer

and here are some paint pics of where i am thinking of cutting to see if i can salvage the HD cage. i have to cut about 1/2 inch out of the top 5.25 bay too because of where the #1 slot GPU will go too so this will be fun tomorow...get to use my new dremel.

ohh, dont be hatin on my awesome paint editing skilz


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12206710*
> and here are some paint pics of where i am thinking of cutting to see if i can salvage the HD cage. i have to cut about 1/2 inch out of the top 5.25 bay too because of where the #1 slot GPU will go too so this will be fun tomorow...get to use my new dremel.
> 
> ohh, dont be hatin on my awesome paint editing skilz


I haven't seen anyone do this before but I bet with a little modding you can remove the HDD cage and do a bit of cutting on the bottom one can shorten the cage reinstal it and have a nice gap between the HDD cage and the 5.25 drive bays leaving a clean gap for a longer gpu.


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12204371*
> Yeah, running a tube, duct, to the cpu was a thing for a little while. Dell & HP did it the most, as far as I know, they had an intake on the side or back & plastic ducting direct to the cpu, this let them run lower speed (quieter) fans. The problem with ducting in a small space like a PC is that the ducts can get in the way of the air flow through the case. Just as taking out the side fans can sometimes make the airflow better because there's not air being pushed in from the side, taking out the ducting proved that it was better for the system as a whole for cooling.
> 
> Ok, I don't see the dimensions, not sure it would matter, Rockr is better at seeing this kind of thing than I am, but when you pinch the airlfow down like that, sometimes when it's let loose on the other side of the restriction, it messes up the pressure and your Laminar (smooth) flow becomes Turbulent (turbulent) flow littlle eddies appear on the other side of the squeeze. It all depends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the idea of having one fan a few inches from another fan, inside a ducted area, you end up with the same kind of problem, the first fan blasts your air into the duct, it usually gets flowing smooth after a short distance (google: Laws of Fluid Dynamics). If they're equal power, fin shape, flow type, they might sync up naturally, the first one regulating the way the second one flows. Most likely though, you're not going to get any boost and probably end up shorting the air burst at least a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, the one more thing. The whole idea of shrouding came up because of wanting to smooth out the flow.
> Ok, this pic is my rad filled with dirty nasty river dust, it's only a good example because you can see the pattern that the fans struts and the center of the fan created, basically they're in the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you put a spacer (shroud) between the fan and the rad you help eliminate the spots that you see in the areas where the dust collected less. This shroud, basically a fan case without struts and the fan, is the easiest way & keeps the air moving in the direction it started: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fetfcxtrash12.html
> I picked this one because there's a bunch of pics below it to look at.
> 
> If you use a big boxy shroud, you pretty much give the air the room to go where it wants to: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thpeshps1.html
> 
> There's all kinds of materials & studies saying one works better than the other & tests skewed both ways, either way, you're better with a shroud than without one.
> 
> Here's a single box type: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thpsshforpad.html


Thanks for your insights in this. I am definitely concerned about airflow in my project so I hope my venturi doesn't become counter productive. I've looked up some other references on the design aspect of it already to brush up on it. My animation is for illustration / generalization purposes for this kind of application in general; the proposal is that this general idea should work to increase the airflow through the HSF.

It can become very technical stuff indeed but, like putting your thumb over a water hose shows, even a very crude ventri can sometimes be quite effective.

I get my case tomorrow so hopefully I can start in on this soon. Thankfully I have a couple of chapters of elementary aerodynamics under my belt from a high-school program in "Aviation" which should help; I'm really just planning on slaping a crude and (hopefully) effective design on it to start; taking it from there after in terms of problem solving and tweaking.


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12206697*
> well here are some pics of my parts so everyone can ohhh, and awww


want


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12206710*
> and here are some paint pics of where i am thinking of cutting to see if i can salvage the HD cage. i have to cut about 1/2 inch out of the top 5.25 bay too because of where the #1 slot GPU will go too so this will be fun tomorow...get to use my new dremel.
> 
> ohh, dont be hatin on my awesome paint editing skilz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12207767*
> I haven't seen anyone do this before but I bet with a little modding you can remove the HDD cage and do a bit of cutting on the bottom one can shorten the cage reinstal it and have a nice gap between the HDD cage and the 5.25 drive bays leaving a clean gap for a longer gpu.


Yeah I think I saw a mod where someone took out the HD bay rivets (is that right -- it's riveted on?) and removed it all together. I've gone to too many sites over the past week to remember which one now. But his reason was for airflow. He also cut a nice hole in the front so there's no grill in the way either.

I was concerned with structural support the cage seems to give. I'm not sure how structural it is from the pics.

I like the idea just for airflow even. But in my view it would be preferable to cut holes out of the HD bay on both sides and fit some pvc tubing through with an elbow at the end directing air to the gpu (or where ever gets the best results for you).


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noncognitive;12208005*
> Yeah I think I saw a mod where someone took out the HD bay rivets (is that right -- it's riveted on?) and removed it all together. I've gone to too many sites over the past week to remember which one now. But his reason was for airflow. He also cut a nice hole in the front so there's no grill in the way either.
> 
> I was concerned with structural support the cage seems to give. I'm not sure how structural it is from the pics.
> 
> I like the idea just for airflow even. But in my view it would be preferable to cut holes out of the HD bay on both sides and fit some pvc tubing through with an elbow at the end directing air to the gpu (or where ever gets the best results for you).


I have nothing to do this week I may try to shorten the drive cage, I know with the drive cage out it's not stable at all but I bet there's a way around that. I think removing 2 slots, from 5 to 3 will fit even the longest cards.
The case you were refering to for better air flow I bet was mine.








You can always put your HDD's in the 5.25 bays like in the second picture, it'll hold four drives.


----------



## noncognitive

yes absolutely; that's the one! Sweet jesus man!









It looks like an ideal mod if you don't need the room for drives -- if it weren't for the structural loss. So I'm glad to know more about that concern now since I'm going to be shipping my rig around a lot.

If I think of a brilliant fix to get that suport back Ill let you know. It def looks great as it is.

For my gtx460 I wouldn't need to remove the bay all together; but at the same time the tests I posted earlier showed this case struggles to get air to the GPU compared to other cases (till the side fan was put in).

I'm still considering routing air through the cage and perhaps employing an elbow and venturi to blast air directly into the GPU intake; I'd rather not add side fans -- just need to get my hands on a dremel


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noncognitive;12208246*
> yes absolutely; that's the one! Sweet jesus man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like an ideal mod if you don't need the room for drives -- if it weren't for the structural loss. So I'm glad to know more about that concern now since I'm going to be shipping my rig around a lot.
> 
> If I think of a brilliant fix to get that suport back Ill let you know. It def looks great as it is.
> 
> For my gtx460 I wouldn't need to remove the bay all together; but at the same time the tests I posted earlier showed this case struggles to get air to the GPU compared to other cases (till the side fan was put in).
> 
> I'm still considering routing air through the cage and perhaps employing an elbow and venturi to blast air directly into the GPU intake; I'd rather not add side fans -- just need to get my hands on a dremel


I have to get a new dremel myself, I abused the hell out of mine and after 3 years it went dead, I ended up buying a cheap one from fryes, $19.00, it lasted me a whole 2 weeks then I got even more stupid and bought another $19.00 one from Harbor Freight, that one lasted me 3 weeks, I guess it goes to prove you get what you pay for.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12205976*
> No matter how many times I have seen this build it is still an Awesome Wicked Build.


Come on now, did you think you could bring MNPCTECH up with out me posting a pic


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well got my case taken apart. gonna go use my dremel to remove the HD cage so im not cutting through 2 items at once


----------



## BriSleep

Anyone in the market for a GTX 480?? Heck NO, I'm not selling mine!








In todays Guerilla Deals from New Egg:
MSI N480GTX-M2D15-B GeForce GTX 480 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
$279- with mail in Rebate!
*With Promo Code*
*EMCYTZT278*What a steal!! It's got 5 Eggs! Wish I had the money to get a third! Wait, what would I do with a third, I only have one game that turns the power on with the second!
Get 'em boys, oh & Girls! Like any of you keep money hanging around for special deals.







See, I know who our Scouts are!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12210563*
> Anyone in the market for a GTX 480?? Heck NO, I'm not selling mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In todays Guerilla Deals from New Egg:
> MSI N480GTX-M2D15-B GeForce GTX 480 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
> $279- with mail in Rebate!
> *With Promo Code*
> *EMCYTZT278*


What a steal!! It's got 5 Eggs! Wish I had the money to get a third! Wait, what would I do with a third, I only have one game that turns the power on with the second!
Get 'em boys, oh & Girls! Like any of you keep money hanging around for special deals.







See, I know who our Scouts are!









lol that is a killer deal...the $100 mail in rebate is scary considering how MIR go around here


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12208067*
> I have nothing to do this week I may try to shorten the drive cage, I know with the drive cage out it's not stable at all but I bet there's a way around that. I think removing 2 slots, from 5 to 3 will fit even the longest cards.
> The case you were refering to for better air flow I bet was mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always put your HDD's in the 5.25 bays like in the second picture, it'll hold four drives.


Man I Love that Powder Coating kev! PM me how much it cost, not that I could have it done, just wanna know how it compares to 2-3 cans of premium automotive paint!









Edit: *@ Enigma*: Do you happen to know who would carry or could order Ford Midnight Blue?? The auto stores here are run by idiots, if they don't see it on the shelves they tell me they can't get it! I haven't googled it yet though. The mobo has to come out today.







Where's the smilie for the guy crying?? I swear I'm going to petition Chip for a few more smilies!







I really need the one with the hands on hips tapping the foot!

Edit #2: *@ Blue:* I've done two MIR from New Egg vendors, this will be my third, as long as you have copies of everything there's not much they can do to deny it. However, it does seemingly take forever, once it leaves the vendor and goes to Visa for approval, it takes 6 weeks or more because they're backed up from Christmas!

Hey! You filled out your specs!! That's confidence man! I think you should keep the name even after you do your build! Trust me, I'm still.....Waiting on Delivery!


----------



## Kvjavs

Is there enough room for an H50 with a single fan to be mounted on the back and a side fan to be installed without it conflicting with the tubing or radiator?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12210618*
> Man I Love that Powder Coating kev! PM me how much it cost, not that I could have it done, just wanna know how it compares to 2-3 cans of premium automotive paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: *@ Enigma*: Do you happen to know who would carry or could order Ford Midnight Blue?? The auto stores here are run by idiots, if they don't see it on the shelves they tell me they can't get it! I haven't googled it yet though. The mobo has to come out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the smilie for the guy crying?? I swear I'm going to petition Chip for a few more smilies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need the one with the hands on hips tapping the foot!
> 
> Edit #2: *@ Blue:* I've done two MIR from New Egg vendors, this will be my third, as long as you have copies of everything there's not much they can do to deny it. However, it does seemingly take forever, once it leaves the vendor and goes to Visa for approval, it takes 6 weeks or more because they're backed up from Christmas!
> 
> Hey! You filled out your specs!! That's confidence man! I think you should keep the name even after you do your build! Trust me, I'm still.....Waiting on Delivery!


thanks. ive got $80 in MIR for my parts i ordered so my total cost of build goes from $1200 to $1120....wow that sounded alot better in my head untill i saw the numbers written infront of me LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Edit: @ Enigma: Do you happen to know who would carry or could order Ford Midnight Blue?? The auto stores here are run by idiots, if they don't see it on the shelves they tell me they can't get it! I haven't googled it yet though. The mobo has to come out today. Where's the smilie for the guy crying?? I swear I'm going to petition Chip for a few more smilies! I really need the one with the hands on hips tapping the foot!


Okay I have some color codes for you to look up.. You want something pearl or metal-flake if possible or get a clear metal flake to put on the blue. Use a YELLOW PRIMER OR A LIGHT BLUE PAINT BASE BEFORE YOU APPLY THE DARK BLUE.

DUPLI-COLOR SPRAY PAINT... ADVANCE AUTO.. O'RIELY AUTO...OTHERS.

BFM0340
BGM0393
DE1606
BCC0409
DAP1698 SANDABLE PRIMER
DAP1690 ETCHING COMPOUND
BFM0378 PEARL
BCC0392
BTY1612

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/web...erm=duplicolor


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Is there enough room for an H50 with a single fan to be mounted on the back and a side fan to be installed without it conflicting with the tubing or radiator?


Yes.. I believe that you will have no problem with that.. there is enough room.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Is there enough room for an H50 with a single fan to be mounted on the back and a side fan to be installed without it conflicting with the tubing or radiator?


Yea. No problem.. I don't think they would come into contact.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay I have some color codes for you to look up.. You want something pearl or metal-flake if possible or get a clear metal flake to put on the blue. Use a YELLOW PRIMER OR A LIGHT BLUE PAINT BASE BEFORE YOU APPLY THE DARK BLUE.

DUPLI-COLOR SPRAY PAINT... ADVANCE AUTO.. O'RIELY AUTO...OTHERS.

BFM0340
BGM0393
DE1606
BCC0409
DAP1698 SANDABLE PRIMER
DAP1690 ETCHING COMPOUND
BFM0378 PEARL
BCC0392
BTY1612

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/web...erm=duplicolor


Oh Man!! Guess what?? There are no Advanced Auto within 300 miles of here & they won't ship spray paint!!








I've got the numbers written down & colors and will go to some stores after my appointment!

O'Riely, that used to be Kragen, right? I'll check them & Manny Moe & Jack, problem here is there's all kinds of grafitti laws so a lot of places stopped selling spray paint so they wouldn't be part of the problem.







Sheesh! Main place to get spray paint is the auto dealership.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

SO badly want to paint my case...speccialy since I wont have all my parts in till the end of the week


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, no worries, if I can find a place that has the colors so I can see what I want (internet pictures stink, 3 blues all look the same), then I can get any color from any maker from............







Amazon!!! Overnight if placed before midnight, of course!
Gotta get ready to go to the VA.








Thanks E!!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, no worries, if I can find a place that has the colors so I can see what I want (internet pictures stink, 3 blues all look the same), then I can get any color from any maker from............







Amazon!!! Overnight if placed before midnight, of course!
Gotta get ready to go to the VA.








Thanks E!!










I just got out of a va doc appointment, then heading to meet with a va counselor to file for more disability


----------



## GTR Mclaren

anyone know where can I order a side panel (the one without the window)?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


SO badly want to paint my case...speccialy since I wont have all my parts in till the end of the week


most who have tried to paint the scout don't like the results. It is a military theme case so you have to stay with the theme or it looks like a jerry can that has been painted yellow.

Flat camo colors go good on the case. The green Camo and the Battleship grey or a Flat black would look good. A camo type paint job would look good. But I wouldn't try anything flashy. It won't turn out right. Now flashy water cooling or Chrome or lights will look good on it. I would say add two more strips of LED lights top and bottom.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Oh Man!! Guess what?? There are no Advanced Auto within 300 miles of here & they won't ship spray paint!!








I've got the numbers written down & colors and will go to some stores after my appointment!

O'Riely, that used to be Kragen, right? I'll check them & Manny Moe & Jack, problem here is there's all kinds of grafitti laws so a lot of places stopped selling spray paint so they wouldn't be part of the problem.







Sheesh! Main place to get spray paint is the auto dealership.


just look for someone in your area that carry dupli-color.. Any hardware store wal mart or auto parts place should carry it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


anyone know where can I order a side panel (the one without the window)?


Here is your part.








11.99 + Shipping.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

ok, got my dremel out now and about to remove the HD cage. then starting cuts so i can dry fit all my parts.


----------



## kev_b

I don't have one of those massive graphic cards so I have no clue if my HDD cage mod is enough, I gained 1.75 inches between the 5.25 bays and the HDD cage. I have 1 more thing to do to it to lock it down from moving side to side, I need to get 2 tubes painted the same color as the case and some all thread that will run thru the top front rivet holes of the HDD cage to the drive bays, I'll save that for another day though.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I like this way more...I have realized that I hate windows lol


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Kev...thats exactly what I want to do with the hdd cage...please tell me how you did it ?? (noob edition please xD)


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well finished cutting the hole for my 2x 6870's. was able to save 3 HD bays so i can use 2 ssd's and 1 nomral hd. I gave her a bath and am now waiting for it to dry before i re-assemble it(rivets) start putting my pc together...


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Kev...thats exactly what I want to do with the hdd cage...please tell me how you did it ?? (noob edition please xD)


I took some sheet metal from Lowe's, measured what size it needed (wide) to be and bent 2 sides up and cut the sides down, rivet it to the HD cage after the cage was cut down then rivet it to the bottom of the case.
To make the bends I took 2 pieces of oak screwed together and put the sheet metal between the wood, clamp it down and used another piece of wood placed against the part needing to be bent and pushed it over, while it's still clamped down I used another piece of oak over the bend and hammer it to flatten out the bend, flip it over and make the other bend. I found using a power tile cutter gives sheet metal a clean cut.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Well, here she is, my Epiphone Les Paul Nightfall;

























She's so gorgeous, monkey can't quit staring.



It took me a day to comment on this because I had a shot of Envy.. and then I chased it with shot of covetousness.. and now that the hangover is over on that I Just want to say.. ROCK ON ROCKR69


----------



## GoodInk

In case anyone is looking at getting a SB(1155) setup or has just bought one, heads up Intel is recalling them the MB chip set!

Early Monday, Intel identified a problem with its Cougar Point chipset family affecting SATA 3 Gb/s ports, specifically

- Desktops, notebooks, servers are all affected.

This is a widespread problem affecting all products that are based on Sandy Bridge. Notebooks and up-coming Xeon-based servers may take longer than motherboards to see replacements become widely available.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/san...a-3,12112.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/cou...ror,12108.html


----------



## noncognitive

It has arrived.







now I'm able to get a look at it in the flesh err... metal.

But I'm shopping around for another mobo now because when I went in to NCIX for pick up today they messed up the rebate for it.







I told them just to refund it and I'll look around elsewhere.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12215039*
> I took some sheet metal from Lowe's, measured what size it needed (wide) to be and bent 2 sides up and cut the sides down, rivet it to the HD cage after the cage was cut down then rivet it to the bottom of the case.
> To make the bends I took 2 pieces of oak screwed together and put the sheet metal between the wood, clamp it down and used another piece of wood placed against the part needing to be bent and pushed it over, while it's still clamped down I used another piece of oak over the bend and hammer it to flatten out the bend, flip it over and make the other bend. I found using a power tile cutter gives sheet metal a clean cut.


Hmm, did you know this is almost exactly how they used to do it before they had the crimping tools?? Except the tile cutter.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12216204*
> Hmm, did you know this is almost exactly how they used to do it before they had the crimping tools?? Except the tile cutter.


I was thinking about buying a cheap brake press from Harbor freight but read what happened to another ocn member when he bought one and how well it didn't work but broke so I had to rethink how I was going to bend it and came up with the idea to use oak off the top of my head.
I hope this isn't a violation of political correctness but I'm very good at afro engineering.


----------



## kev_b

My thought on stabalizing the HD cage was using 2 hallow tubes with all thread running thru it and 4 fender washers with nuts using the old rivet holes from the drive bays and the HD cage.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

So to clean up my pc, I am mounting the hd cage reversed. Removes those cables from view


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12216434*
> My thought on stabalizing the HD cage was using 2 hallow tubes with all thread running thru it and 4 fender washers with nuts using the old rivet holes from the drive bays and the HD cage.


In other words, you're looking at making two vertical support beams to compensate for the removed section?

Im going on around 6 hours sleep in the two days so I don't have much thought to offer back to you on this right now. Your workmanship is excellent so I figure if you're lacking horizontal stability or whatever your creative engineering (there's the politically correct term








) will be able to get you across that bridge if the need arises.


----------



## noncognitive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12216628*
> So to clean up my pc, I am mounting the hd cage reversed. Removes those cables from view


tell _and_ show ^_^


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noncognitive;12216773*
> tell _and_ show ^_^


Ill post pics tomorow. Just got the case all back together got the dvd drive, 1ssd and 1 regular hd installed. Need to call CM tomorow and see if they can send me an extra ssd connector.


----------



## Rubix

Hello guys!

Can I join the club? I'm gonna post some pics when I get my cam back this week. :3 I absolutely love this case!

Also, I've been searching but I can't find a pic that confirms if the Megahalems would fit without removing the top fan if I mount it blowing to the rear.









Much appreciated if anyone could confirm this.









If not, then I might just grab a V6GT when I upgrade to Sandy.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12216338*
> I was thinking about buying a cheap brake press from Harbor freight but read what happened to another ocn member when he bought one and how well it didn't work but broke so I had to rethink how I was going to bend it and came up with the idea to use oak off the top of my head.<<
> 
> >>I hope this isn't a violation of political correctness but I'm very good at afro engineering.


Ok, I seperated this into two parts... Just cause! OK! No, LOL, really, because everytime someone says something about Oak, I have to say.......









Did you know that the British Empire, when it was a worldwide thing. Was such, because, not of thier sheer numbers (they're weren't that many & the Chinese always beat you there), not because of mecanical genius, (they were no more advanced then the rest of the "civilized" world, guns, cannons, ships, armor) not even because they were the best strategists (they were extremely good here though).

The British Empire that ruled much of this planet became so strong because of a tree! That's right, the Oak! They built ships out of this mighty tree (stripping most of the country in the process) and because of the strong nature of the wood, when hit with cannon balls, intead of sinking, the ships would crack, splinter, dent, etc., etc. This gave them many advantages, not only in sea battles but in being able to sail around the world to find all these back-axed countries that just begged to be dominated!!







If Columbus would have shopped farther North to get his ship building materials, we could all be speaking Spanish right now.







No Habla English Senior!

The second thing is the political correctness of that statement. I couldn't have said it nicer! I had a company commander (a 6ft 6inch African American guy) Captain Camp, who made it his policy that every officer in his company would have a drivers license for every vehicle in the company. Not long after the 5th army in Europe adopted the same policy. Anyway, after he left, the next guy was very sensitive about political correctness and we all used to say "What's up boy?", didn't matter what race you were. He had a cow! He posted a notice saying no man would be called by that designation. Right away we corrected ourselves & started saying "What's up Girl?"!


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12216628*
> So to clean up my pc, I am mounting the hd cage reversed. Removes those cables from view


The drives already go in with the cables to the right side of the case, the non-window side.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubix;12218785*
> Hello guys!
> 
> Can I join the club? I'm gonna post some pics when I get my cam back this week. :3 I absolutely love this case!
> 
> Also, I've been searching but I can't find a pic that confirms if the Megahalems would fit without removing the top fan if I mount it blowing to the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated if anyone could confirm this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, then I might just grab a V6GT when I upgrade to Sandy.


I had no problem with mine, but I'm pretty sure that my MB socket sat down and to the front more than most.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubix;12218785*
> Hello guys!
> 
> Can I join the club? I'm gonna post some pics when I get my cam back this week. :3 I absolutely love this case!
> 
> Also, I've been searching but I can't find a pic that confirms if the Megahalems would fit without removing the top fan if I mount it blowing to the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated if anyone could confirm this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, then I might just grab a V6GT when I upgrade to Sandy.


Give us a picture and sign up Mate...look through the pictures in the first few pages to see about whether something will fit.


----------



## BdBanshee

The blizzard here in OK has shut down my place of employment, along with most of the rest of businesses. So I get a day off!! I do have a few pc related chores to do..............


----------



## Blue Destroyer

PICS INCOMMING TODAY!!!! Gonna finish getting everything installed, then when my last part(i need to get pc going) comes in today i will install it and fire it up...i cannot wait. this is the longest i have had pc parts laying around and have not used them


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


The drives already go in with the cables to the right side of the case, the non-window side.


yes but now the cables are in the back(away from window) so it looks cleaner


----------



## Chemykal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


yes but now the cables are in the back(away from window) so it looks cleaner


Once again, that's possible without any modification, just has to do with which direction you clip the rails onto it.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chemykal*


Once again, that's possible without any modification, just has to do with which direction you clip the rails onto it.


the hd cage has stoppers that stop the Clipon's when they hit, even without swapping the HD tray around, you would have to bend/cut(still modding) the tabs, but then your hd's would be able to slide in and out from both sides with little resistance, meaning for a case with a handle, thats a bad idea


----------



## Jamyy10

The HDD's can fit onto the two brackets either way. You don't need to rotate the drive bay. However It's a different story if you want to pull the HDD's out from the side without the window.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


The HDD's can fit onto the two brackets either way. You don't need to rotate the drive bay. However It's a different story if you want to pull the HDD's out from the side without the window.


sorry for the confusion, i was talking about mounting them so they slide out the non-windowed side, not just sliding them in from the windowed side backwords.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Wow .. 1780 pages. I never would have believed this. Thanks again all scouts for making this thread the Kick Ass thread that it is. We are a Brotherhood. We are Scouts .. We are together as one... Semper Fi.. Do or Die.*


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Wow .. 1780 pages. I never would have believed this. Thanks again all scouts for making this thread the Kick Ass thread that it is. We are a Brotherhood. We are Scouts .. We are together as one... Semper Fi.. Do or Die.*


this club has more posts then 99% of the threads have views


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Wow .. 1780 pages. I never would have believed this. Thanks again all scouts for making this thread the Kick Ass thread that it is. We are a Brotherhood. We are Scouts .. We are together as one... Semper Fi.. Do or Die.*


You just wait boss...

I predict this will hit *2000*, easily... before the end of February!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12225143*
> *Wow .. 1780 pages. I never would have believed this. Thanks again all scouts for making this thread the Kick Ass thread that it is. We are a Brotherhood. We are Scouts .. We are together as one... Semper Fi.. Do or Die.*


It takes a good leader and dedication to make this happen!

You Rock!


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks FannBlade;Blue Destroyer and cjc75.. I appreciate it but it is the people of the CMSSC that Rock. We are the Champions.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSTivVclQQ0[/ame]


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well got my system up and running now. sad note, when i was bringing my case upstairs from drying....i dropped it down a flight of stares cause i tripped on my dam cat...case is messed up bad..i have pics and soon as all my drivers/updates are done on my new installlation, ill upload them...had to put my system in my old tech bench for now....still trying to figure out what the hell to do.


----------



## Enigma8750

About the case I supposedly Won.

The guy sent my Corsair Case that I won to someone else in Canada. I am disappointed and Pissed. I have asked the guy repeatedly to be honorable and do what he said he would do. He send it in a very nice way to the guy in Canada. The recipient of my case sent me a message saying that he he just got the case and if I wanted to trade cases then it would cost me shipping. I don't have anything to swap him. I sent him a PM back to tell him that I will pay the shipping regular mail but this has been ridiculous. I truly think that the man feels that I didn't deserve the case by some of the post that he wrote so he gave it to whom he wished.. Like I said... I am disappointed and pissed but Se La Vie.

Damn.. I was looking forward to Modding that Case.


----------



## GoodInk

Well that just sucks, and makes me mad. If the guy didn't want to follow the the judges decisions then why did he even bother? Do you know if Charliehorse55 got his?


----------



## FannBlade

I sure am sorry about all these problems. I can't believe what a nightmare this has turned into! I hope he doesn't let everyone down,but doesn't look good.
You and charliehorse are having better luck than I am with PM's.

I also had a couple cases promised to me to mod and paint for next giveaway...but no go!

NO more giveaways unless I have cases in hand. The bad part is the shipping is around $50.00 US compared to drop ship that is usually free.

Once again I sincerely apologize for all the problems.

FannBlade


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12228046*
> well got my system up and running now. sad note, when i was bringing my case upstairs from drying....i dropped it down a flight of stares cause i tripped on my dam cat...case is messed up bad..i have pics and soon as all my drivers/updates are done on my new installlation, ill upload them...had to put my system in my old tech bench for now....still trying to figure out what the hell to do.


I feel your pain. You might be surprised on how much you can bend this case back into shape. When I shipped mine from home to here it looked like my case took a 10ft drop and was able to bend everything back to shape all most 100%


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12228218*
> I sure am sorry about all these problems. I can't believe what a nightmare this has turned into! I hope he doesn't let everyone down,but doesn't look good.
> You and charliehorse are having better luck than I am with PM's.
> 
> I also had a couple cases promised to me to mod and paint for next giveaway...but no go!
> 
> NO more giveaways unless I have cases in hand. The bad part is the shipping is around $50.00 US compared to drop ship that is usually free.
> 
> Once again I sincerely apologize for all the problems.
> 
> FannBlade


Its not your fault, you did a great thing.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12228096*
> About the case I supposedly Won.
> 
> The guy sent my Corsair Case that I won to someone else in Canada. I am disappointed and Pissed. I have asked the guy repeatedly to be honorable and do what he said he would do. He send it in a very nice way to the guy in Canada. The recipient of my case sent me a message saying that he he just got the case and if I wanted to trade cases then it would cost me shipping. I don't have anything to swap him. I sent him a PM back to tell him that I will pay the shipping regular mail but this has been ridiculous. I truly think that the man feels that I didn't deserve the case by some of the post that he wrote so he gave it to whom he wished.. Like I said... I am disappointed and pissed but Se La Vie.
> 
> Damn.. I was looking forward to Modding that Case.


Well it definitely didn't arrive at my door, I was clearly second to get that case behind you, with my brother's _mouse-piss_ case.

On a serious note, that really does suck. I mean where the hell did honour go in this day and age.
I'd send you my brother's mouse-piss case to trade with the bloke, but he has nothing else 'til I can buy him one (his Dad's crap), and I probably couldn't afford shipping with my current finances anyway.









Hope it gets rectified boss, it's sure a smack in the balls with a rusty-nail covered gauntlet when your plans, hopes and excitement gets trounced on by some schmuck.

And also Fannblade, you did a brilliant job hosting and starting that case giveaway, it's kindness like that, that makes people realise the world aint such a crap place afterall, and what makes OCN such a nice place to spend time, helping others with their problems, and seeing and knowing that we can help someone, relieve them of problems and frustration, or make their lives easier and happier in some way.

I'd love to be able to get my life together enough to start case modding, and offer up the end results in a competition here. Hopefully someday soon I will.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12228096*
> About the case I supposedly Won.
> 
> The guy sent my Corsair Case that I won to someone else in Canada. I am disappointed and Pissed. I have asked the guy repeatedly to be honorable and do what he said he would do. He send it in a very nice way to the guy in Canada. The recipient of my case sent me a message saying that he he just got the case and if I wanted to trade cases then it would cost me shipping. I don't have anything to swap him. I sent him a PM back to tell him that I will pay the shipping regular mail but this has been ridiculous. I truly think that the man feels that I didn't deserve the case by some of the post that he wrote so he gave it to whom he wished.. Like I said... I am disappointed and pissed but Se La Vie.
> 
> Damn.. I was looking forward to Modding that Case.


That't stupid. It's people like that who don't deserve to be here or participate in these forums.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12228096*
> About the case I supposedly Won.
> 
> The guy sent my Corsair Case that I won to someone else in Canada. I am disappointed and Pissed. I have asked the guy repeatedly to be honorable and do what he said he would do. He send it in a very nice way to the guy in Canada. The recipient of my case sent me a message saying that he he just got the case and if I wanted to trade cases then it would cost me shipping. I don't have anything to swap him. I sent him a PM back to tell him that I will pay the shipping regular mail but this has been ridiculous. I truly think that the man feels that I didn't deserve the case by some of the post that he wrote so he gave it to whom he wished.. Like I said... I am disappointed and pissed but Se La Vie.
> 
> Damn.. I was looking forward to Modding that Case.


What kind of crap is that.... Ok, the only thing I want to know is the address,
let me have address..........









Edit: This is a joke right "E"???? I mean someone isn't that stupid to send something like that to someone else... I agree wit you brother. He didn't want you to have it. OCN should pull his profile and kick him off OCN for such a stupid move. Not unless he one of the monkeys thats running OCN??? Either way brother, sorry to hear that news... DUDE, it's 6:00am and I'm burning right now...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12228213*
> Well that just sucks, and makes me mad. If the guy didn't want to follow the the judges decisions then why did he even bother? Do you know if Charliehorse55 got his?


No.. He got mine.. I told him to keep it and send me pictures of it.


----------



## Enigma8750

I am a Christian. And Jesus said that "if someone takes your coat offer him also your shirt as well." I am doing what My God wants. It hurts, but it is the right thing to do and stop it all right here and now. It is not worth worrying or spending my time fighting and feeling bad. Bless the Man. I forgive him..

I would like to take up donations to Buy Blue Destroyer another case. If you would like to contribute 5 or 10 or 20 bucks let me know and I will send it to him right away..

Semper Fi. Do or Die.

PM me for instructions on pay pal donations.

Remember we are brothers. And we take care of each other.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12228218*
> I sure am sorry about all these problems. I can't believe what a nightmare this has turned into! I hope he doesn't let everyone down,but doesn't look good.
> You and charliehorse are having better luck than I am with PM's.
> 
> I also had a couple cases promised to me to mod and paint for next giveaway...but no go!
> 
> NO more giveaways unless I have cases in hand. The bad part is the shipping is around $50.00 US compared to drop ship that is usually free.
> 
> Once again I sincerely apologize for all the problems.
> 
> FannBlade


All is forgiven. No Worries Mate.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

ok seriously...am i having the worst luck today??

first i drop my dam case and destroy it...

2nd i install windows, get everything up and running only to find out, i have to delete it, install xp/vista, then upgrade it for my cd key to work

3rd i get my new installation up and running and i cannot get any temp programs to show the cpu/core temps of my 1055t

4th..and most disapointing...is i got a new mechanical keyboard(first mechanical) and after every restart/cold start, i have to unplug and replug it back in to get it to power up so i can use it....and bios does not see it so i have to have my old ps2 keyboard plugged in constently to access bios...

im starting to hate this new computer...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


ok seriously...am i having the worst luck today??

2nd i install windows, get everything up and running only to find out, i have to delete it, install xp/vista, then upgrade it for my cd key to work

.


No you don't. Once you install Windows 7 just run the install routine and upgrade the existing install of Win 7 then you can enter the product key.

Quote:



This workaround is fully supported by Microsoft.

1. Insert the Windows 7 Setup DVD in the optical drive if it isn't already there and choose Run Setup from the auto-run dialog that appears. Or, if it is already inserted, navigate to the optical drive in Computer and double-click is icon to trigger Setup.

2. At the appropriate stage of Setup, choose Upgrade (and not Custom). Windows 7 will install as before, though you might notice that it takes quite a bit longer this time. Because you're upgrading this time, you won't be prompted to enter your user name or most of the other information that you need to provide during a clean install. Using the user name (and password) you created during the first install, logon to Windows 7.

Now, activation will work. To activate Windows 7 immediately, type activate in Start Menu Search. This brings up the Activate Windows utility. Type in your product key and attempt to activate Windows.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

pics of my parts...and no they were not in the case when it fell


----------



## Blue Destroyer

and now, for the damage..my hand was from a screw when i slammed my hand against the wall trying not to fall down the stairs myself


----------



## Blue Destroyer

and for the rest of the pics. damage is to the front and right side(if looking from the front). if you look closely, the case is acually off kilter now from the middle up it leans to the left(window side)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


pics of my parts...and no they were not in the case when it fell


Well at least you are having some luck today.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


and now, for the damage..my hand was from a screw when i slammed my hand against the wall trying not to fall down the stairs myself


The last time I saw a case like that it had fallen off of the back of a truck going down the road.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Well at least you are having some luck today.

The last time I saw a case like that it had fallen off of the back of a truck going down the road.


lol, only fell like 7-10 feet total(bounced on the face twice...i should list it on ebay and only show it from the back since it looks so nice LOL


----------



## PapaSmurf

List it as stress tested.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Oh man. Can you at least salvage some parts for another Scout? Oh man....that was hard to look at
















Holy @#$%! It's in the 30s outside this morning? Wait, hold on....yup. I'm still in Phoenix Arizona.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


and now, for the damage..my hand was from a screw when i slammed my hand against the wall trying not to fall down the stairs myself


What are you going to do with it now? I would be interested in it.

Let me know if you want to give it away.


----------



## GoodInk

Scout Resurrection?


----------



## Shadow of Intent

So my room is still unfinished, takes forever when you're only working on it one day a week. Im currently using my macbook for playing wow which is rubbish tbh, I miss the power of my 6870.

Anyway I thought Id replace my keyboard and mouse so that I wasn't wasting money on batteries for the wireless set.

I know a few of you hate the R.A.T but I didn't buy it for the looks, even though I quite like them









Got the keyboard to go with it:


















Can't wait for my room to be finished, i'll post pics when its done.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Scout Resurrection?


Absolutely!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


ok seriously...am i having the worst luck today??

first i drop my dam case and destroy it...

2nd i install windows, get everything up and running only to find out, i have to delete it, install xp/vista, then upgrade it for my cd key to work

3rd i get my new installation up and running and i cannot get any temp programs to show the cpu/core temps of my 1055t

4th..and most disapointing...is i got a new mechanical keyboard(first mechanical) and after every restart/cold start, i have to unplug and replug it back in to get it to power up so i can use it....and bios does not see it so i have to have my old ps2 keyboard plugged in constently to access bios...

im starting to hate this new computer...


What monitoring programs are you using?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


and now, for the damage..my hand was from a screw when i slammed my hand against the wall trying not to fall down the stairs myself


Dude that made me cringe. 
Like FannBlade said, and I was also gonna suggest, it'd make an excellent rebuild and mod project. 
I would be terribly interested in paying for the front I/O plate though, dunno if I can buy one direct from CM, but I'm looking to do a mod to the front I/O, I don't have access to any heavy-duty equipment to work from scratch on a new one though, and want my original one just incase I fluff it up.









Anyone know if CM will sell the parts at all? I don't wanna be like a vulture here.


----------



## Rubix

Finally...here are some pics of my Scout.









---

@Blue Destroyer
I would have cried if that happened to my case.







Scouts are very rare here in our country...no more incoming stocks.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

WEll it would def be a major project for someone. I do not have the skillz or tools to be able to fix it. I could take parts off and send some out if someone needed. Shipment of the whole thing could be possible.

Ill edit a pic to show u how bad the damage is


----------



## Blue Destroyer

ok here is the best i can do on what the damage is, when it dropped, it landed on the top right corner(facing the case) and pushed it down and made it lean to the left. it pushed the top half of the case(to the bottom of the dvd drive bay) and rippled it. the dvd drive bay is bent, could be easily fixed, the mb tray is good, the windowed side is still flawless and still has the plastic tape crap on it. and the back is still good. the io panel is i beleive good??? dont know as i didnt inspect it to well..i think if someone took the whole case and tried to fix it....if they were able to would be soooo friggin amazing lol.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


So my room is still unfinished, takes forever when you're only working on it one day a week. Im currently using my macbook for playing wow which is rubbish tbh, I miss the power of my 6870.

Anyway I thought Id replace my keyboard and mouse so that I wasn't wasting money on batteries for the wireless set.

I know a few of you hate the R.A.T but I didn't buy it for the looks, even though I quite like them









Got the keyboard to go with it:


















Can't wait for my room to be finished, i'll post pics when its done.


I just got a R.A.T. 7 a couple of days ago and love the thing. It grows on me every day. At first I didn't like the less supportive grip (coming from a Logitech MX), but it is proving to be quite the mouse. Let us know how you like the keyboard.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by Blue Destroyer View Post
and now, for the damage..my hand was from a screw when i slammed my hand against the wall trying not to fall down the stairs myself
What are you going to do with it now? I would be interested in it.

Let me know if you want to give it away.


*I have already thought about this.
I am going to send Destroyer another Case 
From the CMSSC. I HOPE that some 
of you will send me a Donation So it is
The Club that is helping our Brother out
and not just me. I am putting it on my 
Credit Card and Sending him the Case 
As soon as I can find out how to send 
him the case direct from Newegg. 
So Please guys .. PM me and send me 
a 5 or a 10 or a 20 to help offset the 
debt that I will be incurring.

Also. After you recieve the new case
Send FannBlade your broken case with 
him paying shipping only.*


----------



## Rogue1266

I'm in!!!!!! Count on it!!! "E"........
Check your E-mail. I sent the confirmation to you!!!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

i am at a loss as to what to say. you guys are beyond awesome. really. ty.


----------



## Enigma8750

It got sent out today.. NewEgg and will be at your Sisters in 3 days.

order No.. Is 120207798


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12236213*
> I'm in!!!!!! Count on it!!! "E"........
> Check your E-mail. I sent the confirmation to you!!!


Rogue.. I don't know what I would do if I didn't have you as a brother. You are the best.

I am so glad I got you back.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12236230*
> i am at a loss as to what to say. you guys are beyond awesome. really. ty.


Your Welcome.. Now lets not make a fussssssss...








Remember, save all parts from the damaged case. I would de-rivet (remove) bottom plate, side plate, Drive bays, window plate. Rear wall of case. Even the damaged handle, top piece. Just maybe someone with skill can mend the crack on it, fill it and sand it for repair and a paint job. You have to ask the rest of the guys on that if they think it would be worth saving????

You just make sure you 'Thank' 'Enigma'!!!! He's the one you 'THANK'!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12236415*
> Rogue.. I don't know what I would do if I didn't have you as a brother. You are the best.
> 
> I am so glad I got you back.


Never left bud. Was always here. In spirit!!! LOL









When the process is finial, I'll send you that copy 'E'!!!!!


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;12232746*
> Anyway I thought Id replace my keyboard and mouse so that I wasn't wasting money on batteries for the wireless set.
> 
> I know a few of you hate the R.A.T but I didn't buy it for the looks, even though I quite like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the keyboard to go with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for my room to be finished, i'll post pics when its done.


That keyboard looks exactly like my Saitek Eclipse red backlit keyboard, except for the name of coarse.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BdBanshee;12237031*
> That keyboard looks exactly like my Saitek Eclipse red backlit keyboard, except for the name of coarse.


Yea.. I got one of those too. and I have the blue lit one. Awesome little keyboards. Now I have the big Cyborg..


----------



## Enigma8750

*So far we have 15.00 dollars donated to the Destroyed Destroyer case fund.. Thank you so much for your support guys.. We are Great together..

I will let you know when the total has been received so don't think that I will be keeping any profit here. If anyone goes over I will refund the money.

Semper Fi.. Do or Die.*


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12237206*
> *So far we have 15.00 dollars donated to the Destroyed Destroyer case fund.. Thank you so much for your support guys.. We are Great together..
> 
> I will let you know when the total has been received so don't think that I will be keeping any profit here. If anyone goes over I will refund the money.
> 
> Semper Fi.. Do or Die.*


LOL Destroyed Destroyer...thats what my sig rig name should be LOL.


----------



## Icejon

I saw a new picture of the Enforcer. It doesn't look half bad at all now.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icejon;12237438*
> I saw a new picture of the Enforcer. It doesn't look half bad at all now.










The only thing in this pic that looks half-way good is that young lady!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubix;12233676*
> Finally...here are some pics of my Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> @Blue Destroyer
> I would have cried if that happened to my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scouts are very rare here in our country...no more incoming stocks.


Sweet setup man! Great use of that akward spot under the stairs! No Harry Potter syndrome!







Nice rig though, I don't usually like all the red but yours looks really good! I wish I had a glass table like that, except I'd have to hire someone to keep it clean!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12235017*
> I just got a R.A.T. 7 a couple of days ago and love the thing. It grows on me every day. At first I didn't like the less supportive grip (coming from a Logitech MX), but it is proving to be quite the mouse. Let us know how you like the keyboard.


Have you tried the different grips and moving the slider back and forth? I didn't like it at first but found out the right setting in both the distance and hieght & now it's my gaming mouse of choice. I still use the Sentinel for every day stuff. The only thing I don't like on the RAT is the inside profile button that you hit with your thumb, I can't hit it without firing my weapon, or sometimes having to hold it to change between the profile sets but so far there's only 1 game that's been like that.









About the mechanical keyboard. Don't you have an adapter that changes to the PS2 plug? I have like 3 of them just laying around here. I have the booting problem sometimes with my Sentinal mouse because it has it's programming inside the mouse, it's not a problem though cause the USB is hot plug / unplug, I just plug it back in and it's set.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12235169*
> *I am putting it on my
> Credit Card and Sending him the Case
> As soon as I can find out how to send
> him the case direct from Newegg.*


I think, Amazon.com allows you to send your orders to someone else as a Gift...

I also know, they have some Scouts listed for a little less then Newegg!

http://www.amazon.com/Storm-Scout-Gamming-Case-Ultimate/dp/B0027YSEBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296687017&sr=8-2]CLICKIE for $80.99 Storm Scout[/URL] --- however, I do not know what they will do for Shipping charges, on that one! If they charge more then $11 on shipping, then yes, Newegg would be the better option with its free shipping!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12236366*
> It got sent out today.. NewEgg and will be at your Sisters in 3 days.
> 
> order No.. Is 120207798


Haha... ok never mind about the Amazon post of mine!

That will teach me to reply to posts before I've finished trying to get myself caught up on the thread! LOL

Oh well, perhaps someone else can snap up that Scout from Amazon for their own use!


----------



## Rubix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12237997*
> Sweet setup man! Great use of that akward spot under the stairs! No Harry Potter syndrome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig though, I don't usually like all the red but yours looks really good! I wish I had a glass table like that, except I'd have to hire someone to keep it clean!


Thanks! The bright red lighting is all due to NZXT Sleeved LED Kit...I absolutely love it! It's perfect for a beginner modder like me with no tools whatsoever. It actually took me months to find that table which fits my requirements (glass & L-shaped) on a local office store.







It cost me $150 (converted from PHP) but I think it's worth it. x) Oh and it doesn't smudge as much as I thought it would, too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12237807*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing in this pic that looks half-way good is that young lady!!!


+1 LOL. I think the Enforcer looks rather fat, totally opposite from the lady sitting on it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12237807*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing in this pic that looks half-way good is that young lady!!!


What is going on with the case companies this year.. This year is going to be remembered as the year of the ugly ass cases.


----------



## Enigma8750

The General's Picture of the Week
This is from Rubix
Great picture.


----------



## Enigma8750

*I have already thought about this.
I am going to send Destroyer another Case 
From the CMSSC. I HOPE that some 
of you will send me a Donation So it is
The Club that is helping our Brother out
and not just me. I am putting it on my 
Credit Card and Sending him the Case 
today. 
So Please guys .. PM me and send me 
a 5 or a 10 or a 20 to help offset the 
debt that I will be incurring.

Also. Destroyer will be sending 
FannBlade his broken case with 
FannBlade paying shipping only.

FannBlade will turn around and give
Modded case in one of his next contest.*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


What is going on with the case companies this year.. This year is going to be remembered as the year of the ugly ass cases.


Well I hope it isn't year 2 of the HAF look alike.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*I have already thought about this.
I am going to send Destroyer another Case 
From the CMSSC. I HOPE that some 
of you will send me a Donation So it is
The Club that is helping our Brother out
and not just me. I am putting it on my 
Credit Card and Sending him the Case 
today. 
So Please guys .. PM me and send me 
a 5 or a 10 or a 20 to help offset the 
debt that I will be incurring.

Also. After you recieve the new case
Send FannBlade your broken case with 
him paying shipping only.*


What are we up to now?


----------



## PapaSmurf

i won't know for sure until I see one in person but I don't think the Enforcer is all that bad. Kinda difficult to judge for sure with so little out there on it so far, but it looks promising.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12240354*
> i won't know for sure until I see one in person but I don't think the Enforcer is all that bad. Kinda difficult to judge for sure with so little out there on it so far, but it looks promising.


Not too much to know really, it's a HAF 912 chassis with different "makeup".


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Not too much to know really, it's a HAF 912 chassis with different "makeup".










But that "makeup" including the front door is what I'm concerned with. But it's mainly that I don't see it as being as bad as a lot of people seem to.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Hey scouts..question

my mobo have two connection for fans (3pin)

if I connect two fans, they run at max speed

so...in bios....the two fans appear as system and power....

the thing is...that if I lower the speed of the system fan. and the power fan at the same time...only one work ok...the other remain at full speed

even if I enable "smart" control for both...only one work...either the system fan or the power fan...

what can I do...I need the other fan..but not in full speed -________-


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12240453*
> But that "makeup" including the front door is what I'm concerned with. But it's mainly that I don't see it as being as bad as a lot of people seem to.


Some people just don't like front doors on their computer cases, although I'd like to see how it would look like if the door was purposely taken off. Time will tell.


----------



## Telnets

I had a door on my last case.. i didnt mind it.. it didnt affect cooling at all as it had vents along the side of the door, but i just got tired of opening and closing it all the time for the CD drive..

id be nice to see a 1/2 door system, or a split front, where they leave 1 or 2 bays exposed, then maybe integrate a smaller 1/2 door to cover 3 more bays under them. that would allow access to a CD drive, or fan controller, but then hide any other devices such as extra drives, bay fans, ext..


----------



## PapaSmurf

The only problem I've had with doors on cases is that they always seem to be configured to open the wrong way. If you have a side panel window you tend to place the case on the users right, and most of the cases tend to open from right to left meaning it swings the wrong way when placed there. On the very few I've run across that swing from left to right it isn't nearly as inconvenient or awkward.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telnets*


I had a door on my last case.. i didnt mind it.. it didnt affect cooling at all as it had vents along the side of the door, but i just got tired of opening and closing it all the time for the CD drive..

id be nice to see a 1/2 door system, or a split front, where they leave 1 or 2 bays exposed, then maybe integrate a smaller 1/2 door to cover 3 more bays under them. that would allow access to a CD drive, or fan controller, but then hide any other devices such as extra drives, bay fans, ext..


this is my only problem with my current Main Rig. It is a Coolermaster Stacker Enigma Edition and it has a thick aluminum door. That CD ejects and that door stops it dead cold in its tracks. I am used to it now but I tell you it was tough at first.


----------



## Enigma8750

*As Of 1008 CST 2.2.11 we have 23.00 dollars confirmed donated to the Destroyed Destroyer case fund.. Thank you so much for your support guys.. We are Great together..

I will let you know when the total has been received so don't think that I will be keeping any profit here. If anyone goes over I will refund the money.

If you would like to Donate.. Please PM me.

Semper Fi.. Do or Die.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. We were discussing the fact that 2011 has been the year of the UGLY CASES..
*
So here is what we have in the BUTT UGLY NEW CASE CATEGORY.*

One of our own....

Cooler Master Enforcer..










The Lian Li PC-K63









The Zalman Z-9









Antec Lanboy Air Open-Frame Case









Lian Li PC-V1020R Full Tower Computer Case









Lian-Li Armorsuit PC-P50R Dragon Case









Thermaltake Armor A60 Case Review









Sentey Arvina GS-6400R Computer Case









NZXT Phantom Full-Tower Case PHAN-001BK









Antec DF-30 Dark Fleet Mid-Tower Case









Antec DF-85 Dark Fleet Full-Tower Case









NZXT M59 M59-001BK









If you just Yaked all over your keyboard then.. I really am sorry.. And I am not near finished. I could go on.. But I think it would be bad for your health to watch such wretched ugliness in one night.. Its not Good for you.

So to be realistic and say that the next Gen Storm Scout will overpower the old one. I highly doubt it.. But we have a winner with the case that we know and love..


----------



## Rubix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12240225*
> The General's Picture of the Week
> This is from Rubix
> Great picture.


Thank you sir!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12241696*
> Okay.. We were discussing the fact that 2011 has been the year of the UGLY CASES..
> *
> So here is what we have in the BUTT UGLY NEW CASE CATEGORY.*


How about the Aerocool Rs-4?







I think I saw this design somewhere but something is off...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubix;12241965*
> Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the Aerocool Rs-4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I saw this design somewhere but something is off...


Oh my gosh!!!! I looked at that case and I thought.. Is this what they came up with for the Next Edition of the CoolerMaster Storm Scout..

My heart was beating a thousand beats a min. That is such a TOTAL RIP OFF.


----------



## Enigma8750

*As Of 1059 CST 2.2.11 we have 23.00 dollars confirmed donated to the Destroyed Destroyer case fund.. Thank you so much for your support guys.. We are Great together..

I will let you know when the total has been received so don't think that I will be keeping any profit here. If anyone goes over I will refund the money.

If you would like to Donate.. Please PM me.

Semper Fi.. Do or Die.*


----------



## Enigma8750

*Blue Destroyer.. Your case has been Tracked..
Arrival Date......02/07/2011*


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12242200*
> *Blue Destroyer.. Your case has been Tracked..
> Arrival Date......02/07/2011*


E, you and this club are amazing. I have the box and case all rdy to pack up and take down to find out shipping tomorow to fannblade. Ty guys/gals? so much


----------



## PsalmLove

Hey guys, long time no see =]

Nothing new to report, just small upgrades here and there (New mouse pad, replaced my graphics card), but what would you expect from such a solid performer? The Scout just never seems to go out of style, it's sleek enough to be subtle, but badass enough to channel Darth Vader. I was tempted for a while to pass the Scout on to my gf and get a Corsair 600T, but I just couldn't let go of it.




























Planning on moving up to an HD 6970 and replacing my V8 with an H50. I'd also like to put in a 4-in-3 module so the H50 can be fed from air in the front, but with the positioning of my AC unit I'm wondering if back intake is fine.

How's everyone? =]


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsalmLove;12244338*
> I'd also like to put in a 4-in-3 module so the H50 can be fed from air in the front, but with the positioning of my AC unit I'm wondering if back intake is fine.


I'd say that's a fine swawp. I didn't like the results of a rear intake. For starters, my 580 exhausts out the back (naturually), so my H50 at the time was sucking in all that hot air. Now I have my H70 mounted in the front drive bays with two ultra kaze 3000's. Some may complain about the heat dumping into the case. But in my scenario, the 2600K doesn't produce much heat at all. Even overclocked my load temps are in the high 50's and low 60's. On otp of that, i haven't noticed any motherboard/gpu/etc temps getting out of hand as a result of my h70 placement. Some thoughts to ponder...


----------



## Enigma8750

The Generals System of the Month
Goes to Psalmslove. Judging from
The sunglasses, the Glock and
the sun Glasses, I sure am glad
He loves the Psalms
Thanks for the Pictures


----------



## Enigma8750

*As Of 0643 CST 3.2.11 we have 23.00 dollars confirmed donated to the Destroyed Destroyer case fund.. Thank you so much for your support guys.. We are Great together..

I will let you know when the total has been received so don't think that I will be keeping any profit here. If anyone goes over I will refund the money back to the acct. and announce that we have made our goal.

Please, If you would like to Donate.. Please PM me. I will not
dishonor this gesture by taking advantage of your trust.

Semper Fi.. Do or Die.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. I have finally finished my Office Renovation
From November. Darn this was a tough redo.

First I had this Flex light that I bought at the Thrift
Store for $3.98. I love it for working on my Computer
and others that people bring me.









Okay..So the Desk was really big. It used to be
In a bankers office before they donated it to
the Thrifts Store. It was $85.00 The 6 inch shelf
above it Is cut from the back of that same desk.
I had to mod the desk to get it through my door of
my house. There is also 3- 3 inch holes in the back
for routing cables.. Wire Management..









I know the Helicopters.. My gag Christmas present
Turned into my new play toy. The one on the left
was broken during a party so no more sharing,
The red one I got on new-egg and I love it. If I can
ever learn to fly them..









And the CM STACKER ENIGMA EDITION oh wait
I forgot my Guns..









And What CMSSC picture would be complete
without the obligatory GUN SHOT. 30-30
Winchester with my STUN GUN. It kind
of works like Mr. SPOCK's neck Pinch.


----------



## nickt1862

Nice setup you got there!

Also like "the Enigma" computer!


----------



## nickt1862

Just a note: There's a NewEgg sale on the Scout case with the promo code good till 2-9-2011 for $79.99 and free shipping to you want to be scouts.









I'll provide the link in this forum if there's enough interest.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I know the Helicopters.. My gag Christmas present
Turned into my new play toy. The one on the left
was broken during a party so no more sharing,
The red one I got on new-egg and I love it. If I can
ever learn to fly them..










I use to be into RC helis. Gets expensive replacing parts. Very entertaining hobby maybe ill have to get back into it but It'd cost me $500 at least for the next step up and i broke the speed control for my tail rotor on this one. This is the one i learned with http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products...rodID=EFLH1200 but it is very dated now.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Sweet! We don neeed no stinking Office-Max!

My desk is a length of plywood on two old hi-fi living-room speakers.With an old milk crate and a piece of particle board to sit my CRT on







My old desk was destroyed during my last move. I keep meaning to get something better but I don't like the cheapy Wal-Mart/Target crap at my price range.

I think you can buy replacement parts for those little R/C choppers.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Come on Please guys. I need a little more donations to help me with the Destroyed Destroyer Case Fund. You guys are so great..

P.M. me for Paypal details.

By the Way Destroyer.. Here is the stats on where the case is now.

02/02/2011 22:11:00 IN TRANSIT TO PORTLAND, OR, US

Probably will be sent through Canada..LOL Before it makes it to the final Destination..*


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12247010*
> *Come on Please guys. I need a little more donations to help me with the Destroyed Destroyer Case Fund. You guys are so great.. By the Way Destroyer.. Here is the stats on where the case is now.
> 
> 02/02/2011 22:11:00 IN TRANSIT TO PORTLAND, OR, US
> 
> Probably will be sent through Canada..LOL Before it makes it to the final Destination..*


lol i once had a package from newegg go to kentucky before it came to me in washington...and it left from cali lol


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12244625*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsalmLove;12244338*
> Planning on moving up to an HD 6970 and replacing my V8 with an H50. I'd also like to put in a 4-in-3 module so the H50 can be fed from air in the front, but with the positioning of my AC unit I'm wondering if back intake is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that's a fine swawp. I didn't like the results of a rear intake. For starters, my 580 exhausts out the back (naturually), so my H50 at the time was sucking in all that hot air. Now I have my H70 mounted in the front drive bays with two ultra kaze 3000's. Some may complain about the heat dumping into the case. But in my scenario, the 2600K doesn't produce much heat at all. Even overclocked my load temps are in the high 50's and low 60's. On otp of that, i haven't noticed any motherboard/gpu/etc temps getting out of hand as a result of my h70 placement. Some thoughts to ponder...
Click to expand...

I would agree.

MY, H50, did not preform very well in my Scout while running as a Rear Intake while sitting close to a wall, even with a Window nearby that I could open for air.

The Fans, on the rear that ran as the intake for the H50, sucked too much of the rear vented heat that rose up from my HD 5850.

I would imagine that an HD 6970 would likely put out a bit more heat then a 5850; and as we all know, heat rises. With that heat venting out the rear, and then putting Intake Fans directly above that; sure even you got it sitting next to that A/C unit, you're still going to be sucking in at least some of that hot air.

In fact, I would bet, that the A/C unit might even make it worse cause sure it could be blowing out cooler air, but the air flow direction would also be pushing the heated 6970 exhaust into the H50 intake fans.

That is, presuming you run that A/C unit as an A/C blowing into the room.

Set it on reverse to exhaust air out the window and that might be a different story regarding the 6970's exhaust.

However, in that case, your H50 is now competing for suction from a more powerful window mounted fan.

Now, when I took my H50 out, and reversed the Fans to run as a rear exhaust, I saw better performance and my CPU temps did drop almost 5 degrees; and I believe that if I either (a) move the H50's radiator into the front 5.25 bays and run as intake through the front, venting through the case to the rear... or (b) install a powerful intake fan in those 5.25 bays pushing air directly into the rear mounted H50... then I believe I will see an even further increase in performance and drop in Temps.

Right now, I'm leaning more towards option (b)...

Thats whats so awesome about this Storm Scout though.

Its big enough for the ass-kicking video cards, yet small enough for excellent management of the Corsair Hydro systems!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UbNub;12245564*
> I use to be into RC helis. Gets expensive replacing parts. Very entertaining hobby maybe ill have to get back into it but It'd cost me $500 at least for the next step up and i broke the speed control for my tail rotor on this one. This is the one i learned with http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=EFLH1200 but it is very dated now.


Wow.. Thanks for the Tip.. I love this set up.. this is the next one that I am going for.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12247320*
> I would agree.
> 
> MY, H50, did not preform very well in my Scout while running as a Rear Intake while sitting close to a wall, even with a Window nearby that I could open for air.
> 
> The Fans, on the rear that ran as the intake for the H50, sucked too much of the rear vented heat that rose up from my HD 5850.
> 
> I would imagine that an HD 6970 would likely put out a bit more heat then a 5850; and as we all know, heat rises. With that heat venting out the rear, and then putting Intake Fans directly above that; sure even you got it sitting next to that A/C unit, you're still going to be sucking in at least some of that hot air.
> 
> In fact, I would bet, that the A/C unit might even make it worse cause sure it could be blowing out cooler air, but the air flow direction would also be pushing the heated 6970 exhaust into the H50 intake fans.
> 
> That is, presuming you run that A/C unit as an A/C blowing into the room.
> 
> Set it on reverse to exhaust air out the window and that might be a different story regarding the 6970's exhaust.
> 
> However, in that case, your H50 is now competing for suction from a more powerful window mounted fan.
> 
> Now, when I took my H50 out, and reversed the Fans to run as a rear exhaust, I saw better performance and my CPU temps did drop almost 5 degrees; and I believe that if I either (a) move the H50's radiator into the front 5.25 bays and run as intake through the front, venting through the case to the rear... or (b) install a powerful intake fan in those 5.25 bays pushing air directly into the rear mounted H50... then I believe I will see an even further increase in performance and drop in Temps.
> 
> Right now, I'm leaning more towards option (b)...
> 
> Thats whats so awesome about this Storm Scout though.
> 
> Its big enough for the ass-kicking video cards, yet small enough for excellent management of the Corsair Hydro systems!


Exxxxcellent commentary on cooling and not just guess work here.. This is based on personal experience. Rep Up.. My Man..


----------



## Enigma8750

Destroyer.. Are you Psyched.. Are you ready for a whole new start. A brand new box with the smell of a brand new case.. With no dents or scratches, bumps or cracks.. LOL










Pllllllease take Pictures.. Plllllllllease....


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12247476*
> Destroyer.. Are you Psyched.. Are you ready for a whole new start. A brand new box with the smell of a brand new case.. With no dents or scratches, bumps or cracks.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pllllllease take Pictures.. Plllllllllease....


lol i got batteries today(for camera) and am taking more pics for fannblade before i take it to the ups to see how much shipping will be.


----------



## PsalmLove

Rep up indeed







Thanks for the warm re-welcome General


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. I have to share this with you guys.... It is a miracle.. And proves that God watches over us.

I bought that case yesterday on Newegg 89.00. Then I got 23.00 from the donations and today I got a 50.00 Check from the guy I bought My Central Air Unit from almost 2 years ago. He always sends me E-mail junk but I went to his Facebook site and wrote about how great of an experience I had with his company and today I get $50.00 + 23.00 = 73.00. So the case cost me a total of $16.00 with Free shipping. That is God doing what he does best. Showing us that if we do what he wants he will reward us. AMEN. I also have another guy who promised to send me Twenty Five dollars donation in the mail. That will leave me with $9.00 in the black. Not bad for a leap of faith huh men.


----------



## Enigma8750

*NO more donations needed. The Case is paid for.. Thank you everyone who donated.*


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12247723*
> lol i got batteries today(for camera) and am taking more pics for fannblade before i take it to the ups to see how much shipping will be.


Thanks for doing your Part.. I can't wait for you to get it..


----------



## Rogue1266

Well, Enigma............ "IT'S ON IT'S WAY!!!!!!!!!! WWWWWAAAAAHHHHOOOOOOO








Check your e-mails.....


----------



## Enigma8750

Something interesting I found online today about the Scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12248904*
> Well, Enigma............ "IT'S ON IT'S WAY!!!!!!!!!! WWWWWAAAAAHHHHOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check your e-mails.....


You don't know how happy you made this old man...


----------



## Rogue1266

:teaching:First off. Sorry for the double post but after reading all of the posts the last 2 pages. You fellow 'Scouts' are fantastic... You all are definitely under G-D's watch....







Enigma, let me be the first to say, " YOU ARE A TRUE LEADER "!!!!

G-D bless to you sir for the actions you took to help a fellow 'Scout' out in time of need. The actions you took are well above of what most people would even give a thought too... I say again sir.
Thank You for who you are 'E'!!!!! THANK YOU FOR BEING A FRIEND TO ALL OF US SIR!!!!!!!!!!! ((((Much 'Love')))) Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

i truely do not think ANY other Club/members would do what Enigma and you guys have. you guys are completly awesome and i ty from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## DireLeon2010

How do you go about giving 'donations' on this site? I wanted to help out. I just had to take care of some bills first. Still have to pay a couple more
















You guys are so cool to do that for him


----------



## GTR Mclaren

random pic...love the scout windowless


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*NO more donations needed. The Case is paid for.. Thank you everyone who donated.*











Very nice! God has a mission for you bro








And for all that were able to lend a hand


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


How do you go about giving 'donations' on this site? I wanted to help out. I just had to take care of some bills first. Still have to pay a couple more
















You guys are so cool to do that for him










If it was for the Destroyed Blue Destroyer Scout Fund (of whatever Gen E called it) you needed to PM him for his PayPal address and send the donation to him. He's already received enough donations to cover it now thou so he isn't accepting any more.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Something interesting I found online today about the Scout.










 Thats ^ Awesome, do you have a link?


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*









First off. Sorry for the double post but after reading all of the posts the last 2 pages. You fellow 'Scouts' are fantastic... You all are definitely under G-D's watch....







Enigma, let me be the first to say, " YOU ARE A TRUE LEADER "!!!!

G-D bless to you sir for the actions you took to help a fellow 'Scout' out in time of need. The actions you took are well above of what most people would even give a thought too... I say again sir.
Thank You for who you are 'E'!!!!! THANK YOU FOR BEING A FRIEND TO ALL OF US SIR!!!!!!!!!!! ((((Much 'Love')))) Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!










 Yes Sir! I concur, you could not have said it better!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12249263*
> i truely do not think ANY other Club/members would do what Enigma and you guys have. you guys are completly awesome and i ty from the bottom of my heart.


Your welcome!!
Now Go Get That CAT!!!









Joking Enjoy!!!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well 2nd 6870 came in today. Got it installed and crossfired. only problem is ati afterburner is not showing temps at all...everything is down to 0...


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


(b) install a powerful intake fan in those 5.25 bays pushing air directly into the rear mounted H50... then I believe I will see an even further increase in performance and drop in Temps.

Right now, I'm leaning more towards option (b)...

Thats whats so awesome about this Storm Scout though.

Its big enough for the ass-kicking video cards, yet small enough for excellent management of the Corsair Hydro systems!


Are you saying you'd run it as an exhause with fans in the front drive bay (powerful fans) and no fan on the rad itself?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


well 2nd 6870 came in today. Got it installed and crossfired. only problem is ati afterburner is not showing temps at all...everything is down to 0...


http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...62&postcount=7

Check that out, should help you.

Otherwise as a first troubleshooter, have you tried installing new Catalyst Drivers with the second card installed?


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow.. Thanks for the Tip.. I love this set up.. this is the next one that I am going for.











I got 2 of these for my boys for Christmas, same brand as above, they are fun and easy to fly. I already had to replace some parts after the first week, 1st crash was the 1st 5 minutes, didn't fly well outside in the wind! You feel like a pro after just a few tries flying inside though.


----------



## Enigma8750

An anonymous donor is sending me 25 dollars, He is not even part of the club.. He just was watching what was going on and wanted to join in.. Bless his heart. That will leave me with 8 dollars in the black.. God is Great.

There is more to this story too but I cannot go into the details right now but I will let you guys know all about it as it plays out..

Gonna get even Better if you guy stay tuned. You will be amazed.


----------



## Enigma8750

Men. As far as I know this is a world's first Exclusive.. The first Windowless CM STORM SCOUT. Wow.. Can it get even more exciting than this?


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Thats ^ Awesome, do you have a link?


http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=311&Itemid=61


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Opened up a new thread, for my crossfire'd 6870's to be benchmarked, let me know if any of you want to see a certain benchmark or recommend some other benchmark


----------



## GoodInk

How would you like to wake up and go to walk out side to go get cleaned up and see this outside your door.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Better than the 11 foot of snow I saw when I got up yesterday morning.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


How would you like to wake up and go to walk out side to go get cleaned up and see this outside your door.


I'm not much of a bird expert so what is that? reminds me of when i was in Sacramento and there was like 15 turkeys standing in the road blocking traffic.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Better than the 11 foot of snow I saw when I got up yesterday morning.


Are you okay?, I heard about that huge snowstorm.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Better than the 11 foot of snow I saw when I got up yesterday morning.


Same here man, I'm just east of you in Zion.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Men. As far as I know this is a world's first Exclusive.. The first Windowless CM STORM SCOUT. Wow.. Can it get even more exciting than this?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Better than the 11 foot of snow I saw when I got up yesterday morning.


 OMG







you guy's got it good.


----------



## Enigma8750

A Turkey Buzzard.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Are you okay?, I heard about that huge snowstorm.


I'm fine. I was indoors for 99% of it. Just went outside a few times to help some of the other residents with groceries etc.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Same here man, I'm just east of you in Zion.


Fun wasn't it. I'm on the second floor so I was fine. Some of the people on the first floor had some heating problems when their furnace exhaust/vents got clogged with blowing and drifting snow shutting of their heating for a bit until we cleared the vents and reset the control panel.


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Men. As far as I know this is a world's first Exclusive.. The first Windowless CM STORM SCOUT. Wow.. Can it get even more exciting than this?











Apparently you can swap sides with the panels as they are mix and match









Quote:



The CM Storm's Sniper and Scout gaming pc cases have side panels that are interchangeable, you can use the right panel on left side and vice versa. Normally the Scout comes with a window panel, but Cooler master sent me a sample with no window panel to play with







This is a great opportunity to make my own custom "Scout" window!


http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13104


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay DB00b.. You win.. well I didn't know they were interchangable.. I never tried.. Wow.. we learned something new with that and I feel like a N00b.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Same here man, I'm just east of you in Zion.


We had Icy Rain so bad that they made my wife come home Early.. Like 3:00pm. I had to turn my Heat Pump on A/C to unfreeze the coils.


----------



## DireLeon2010

10 feet of snow? Makes me feel better about the mid 20s we've been getting here the last three nights. My heater isn't working right either. Crappy insulation. Why someone thought it was a great idea to build apartments out of Popsicle sticks chicken-wire and stucco in the desert is beyond me









Quote:



Apparently you can swap sides with the panels as they are mix and match


I tried that! It looks pretty good that way.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


10 feet of snow? Makes me feel better about the mid 20s we've been getting here the last three nights. My heater isn't working right either. Crappy insulation. Why someone thought it was a great idea to build apartments out of Popsicle sticks chicken-wire and stucco in the desert is beyond me








.


We didn't get an actual 10 feet of snow, but with the high winds it would drift that high or more in spots. It was up to the balconies on the second floor apartments and room on 3 sides of the building.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



We didn't get an actual 10 feet of snow, but with the high winds it would drift that high or more in spots. It was up to the balconies on the second floor apartments and room on 3 sides of the building.


YEESH!!! So much for 'global warming', eh?









And yeah....10 feet of snow would be kinda biblical huh?


----------



## UbNub

We were around reached a chili 60 where i am today







. Guess it is a lot warmer here than other places.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


YEESH!!! So much for 'global warming', eh?









And yeah....10 feet of snow would be kinda biblical huh?










Global Warming is a myth. Just look at the moron who won the Nobel for it. Same person who claimed to have invented the internet although that actually happened while he was in junior high school.


----------



## mastagolf

I am thinking of purchasing these components but am leary about the video card fitting in the case...Pictures if you have a similar set up would be great

Scout with a 10.5 inch GPU

EVGA 012-P3-1570-AR GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Cardhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130593

Bundled package
Cooler Master SGC-2000-KKA3-GP :
GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3 :
AMD HDT90ZFBGRBOX :
Kingston Technology Corp. KVR1333D3K2/4GR :
Seagate ST31500341AS 
LG ELECTRONICS UH10LS20 OEM :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboB...t=Combo.563935

Thanks for any advide


----------



## UbNub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastagolf*


I am thinking of purchasing these components but am leary about the video card fitting in the case...Pictures if you have a similar set up would be great

Scout with a 10.5 inch GPU

EVGA 012-P3-1570-AR GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Cardhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130593

Bundled package
Cooler Master SGC-2000-KKA3-GP :
GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3 :
AMD HDT90ZFBGRBOX :
Kingston Technology Corp. KVR1333D3K2/4GR :
Seagate ST31500341AS 
LG ELECTRONICS UH10LS20 OEM :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboB...t=Combo.563935

Thanks for any advide










http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/8878...er-master.html

hopefully this will help. If it works in SLI id think a single could.


----------



## Enigma8750

10.5" x 4.38"

According to my Measuements
GPU Specs. 10.5 inches of space from back of case to Drive Bays. So yes would be the answer.
Here it is in with a regular Motherboard. I am sure that it will fit.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

yes it will fit

some pages back a member post a pic of a 570 in the scout


----------



## mastagolf

Awesome thanks everyone...I am feeling better about the purchase now

an not wait to put it all together


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Okay DB00b.. You win.. well I didn't know they were interchangable.. I never tried.. Wow.. we learned something new with that and I feel like a N00b.


Oh man! I didn't know you didn't know or I would have told you that I knew!







They flip over! D'oh!







When I got my first one, you know how we all have trouble putting the backside on, use your head, lay it on the bed, have someone sit on it while you put the thumbscrews in. Well, I was flipping it over and all trying to get the panel on, then thought, I'll put the panel on the couch, press the case into it and put the screws in. It was perfect! It went in soooo smooth I couldn't believe it. The I stood up and....had the back panel on the windowed side!







I didn't want to tell anyone because well, I was a noob here then, so I kept it hush hush. With everyone making custom plexi back then, I never thought that anyone would _want_ the blank panel on both sides!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastagolf*


Awesome thanks everyone...I am feeling better about the purchase now

an not wait to put it all together


Yep, for future reference, all Fermi based cards released so far, will fit in the Scout, also in Dual Sli, not too sure about triple, really depends on your mobo and PSU are, if the PSU is high or the bottom slot low, then you won't get triple Sli but we did have a guy here briefly, he owned his own computer shop, that put two Evga GTX 480's in his showcase Scout. That was one of the big things, Nvidia supposedly learned where ATI made the mistake of making the long cards, they told everyone that no card would be more than 10.5".


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12251181*
> Are you saying you'd run it as an exhause with fans in the front drive bay (powerful fans) and no fan on the rad itself?


Yes, I am currently running it as exhaust... I am keeping the two fans on it, and I would mount an additional fan in the front 5.25 bays to improve the airflow.

If, I were to mount the Rad into the front drive bays, then I would mount it, WITH the fans mounted on the Rad.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12252858*
> Better than the 11 foot of snow I saw when I got up yesterday morning.


I have friends and family in the mid west and they got hit pretty good too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UbNub;12252878*
> I'm not much of a bird expert so what is that? reminds me of when i was in Sacramento and there was like 15 turkeys standing in the road blocking traffic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12252940*
> A Turkey Buzzard.


I'm not really sure what it is, it runs around with a duck and sometimes a chicken follows the two, but we call it The Duck Monster.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12256678*
> I have friends and family in the mid west and they got hit pretty good too.
> 
> I'm not really sure what it is, it runs around with a duck and sometimes a chicken follows the two, but we call it The Duck Monster.


I haven't seen one since I was a kid. They are called Turkey Buzzards because the face is almost turkey. But the body and the nature is all Buzzard. They are harmless and very smart but stay in one area pretty much.. The Name is Alabama in nature. I am sure that some orinthogist would shoot me for calling it that but that's what we know them as.








They are virtually extinct in Alabama do to the buzzard nature of the bird. It is thought that most farmers saw them like crows and shot them on sight.

But Duck Monster is cool. I think you should call him "Larry".

Btw.. is this a oil painting because it looks like one.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12253744*
> Global Warming is a myth. Just look at the moron who won the Nobel for it. Same person who claimed to have invented the internet although that actually happened while he was in junior high school.


They give them Nobel's out to just anybody now, huh? Kinda like Oscars


----------



## DireLeon2010

HELLO from sunny yet very cold Phoenix, AZ!









Actually, this pic is from Christmas day with that crappy camera. Most of those shrubs are dead now from the hard freezes we've been having.

It's gotten cold enough to snow a few nights in a row....if it rains, who knows. Wish it would. I love how the transplants and the media freak out about 'weird' weather. It's natural folks. Probably has something to do with all the ash in the atmosphere from that volcano in Iceland @#$%ing with the the La Nina (or whatever it's called).


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12252775*
> How would you like to wake up and go to walk out side to go get cleaned up and see this outside your door.


What you got there is a Muscovy duck. All domestic breeds of ducks originate from the Mallard except the Muscovy, which is a breed all to itself.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12258810*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO from sunny yet very cold Phoenix, AZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this pic is from Christmas day with that crappy camera. Most of those shrubs are dead now from the hard freezes we've been having.
> 
> It's gotten cold enough to snow a few nights in a row....if it rains, who knows. Wish it would. I love how the transplants and the media freak out about 'weird' weather. It's natural folks. Probably has something to do with all the ash in the atmosphere from that volcano in Iceland @#$%ing with the the La Nina (or whatever it's called).


You are very right about that .. When that Phillipino Volcano went off back in the 90s.. our average summer temps that year were 73-79 all summer and we usually have between 84-100 in the summer..

Wow.. A Muscovy Duck.. wow.. that is just amazing.. I always called them a turkey buzzard. Can he swim like a duck or.. Float.

Oh yea.. Here is Enermax's edition of the Cooler Master Storm Scout.. I told you.. this year is just ugly cases all over the place.










Now on a lighter note I found this.. Tell me.. Is this cute or what?









Makes ya want to go out back.. I mean to the outback huh..


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Oh yea.. Here is Enermax's edition of the Cooler Master Storm Scout.. I told you.. this year is just ugly cases all over the place.












Ironically, I was thinking of replacing my Tt Armor Case on my Black Sparrow, with something a little more current, and affordable... Was looking at low end mid sized cases, and this one was pictured... Minus the Red Flames, it was all black, and I started thinking it looked fairly decent. Still wasn't what I would wanted, but just thought that, it looked decent...

But with those red flames... omg, that is one ugly box!

As for my old Armor Case... still just contemplating it for now.

I would like to have a smaller, lighter case... and I AM planning to turn my scout into a BULLDOZER... in just a couple months with the 990FX is out! ... Yes, I plan to replace my 890GX with a 990FX Bulldozer board; and use my existing Phenom II 955, on that until I can get or have a need to get, a better CPU.

Figured, if I'm swapping the Mobo out of my Scout, then I may as well consider a use for my 890GX and maybe use it for my Phenom II 940 chip and if I was swapping that board, then I may as well put it all into a more practical case... but, yea, maybe... not sure yet.

I kinda like my 940 with its nVidia GTX 275 work horse on an nVidia chipset board and my Armor sure is a quiet case considering its got like... 5 fans in it running full blast.

If I don't use it for that, then I'll probably sell it here in hopes of regaining some of my expense on the newer 990FX... Just gotta be patient for AMD to give the green light on releasing it!


----------



## hyujmn

The Phenom 940 is an AM2+ board, right? It won't work on an 890GX AM3 board.


----------



## kev_b

I ordered the Deep Cool Gamer Storm this morning, my other 3 coolers work great but I liked the looks of this deep cool, it was that or the Dark Night.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


The Phenom 940 is an AM2+ board, right? It won't work on an 890GX AM3 board.


Gah your right... no DDR2 support, forgot about that!

Looks like I'll probably just try to sell the 890GX then.

Heck that will save me a little more expense too anyway!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


What you got there is a Muscovy duck. All domestic breeds of ducks originate from the Mallard except the Muscovy, which is a breed all to itself.


You just might be right, but this guy is big and loves pop corn. I've seen him scare off cats for pop corn.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow.. A Muscovy Duck.. wow.. that is just amazing.. I always called them a turkey buzzard. Can he swim like a duck or.. Float.


Well I've seen him play in puddles before. I looked up the turkey buzzard, I think those are something different. They look more like a non-water bird, like no webbed feet. Oh that was just a pic I took outside my hootch with my T2i.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Can a 6950 fit in tho scout? If not how can I remove the HDD cage? And how can I put HDDs in the CD/DVD drive bay?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


You just might be right, but this guy is big and loves pop corn. I've seen him scare off cats for pop corn.

Well I've seen him play in puddles before. I looked up the turkey buzzard, I think those are something different. They look more like a non-water bird, like no webbed feet. Oh that was just a pic I took outside my hootch with my T2i.











did you take this pic?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


You just might be right, but this guy is big and loves pop corn. I've seen him scare off cats for pop corn.


Most birds like Popcorn. When I would go fishing on the Mississipi River I used to take a big bag of popcorn with me. There are a lot of the regulars that live on the river that will watch for the gulls to start congregating at the surface someplace to feed on the small bait fish that schools of larger predator fish like Walleyes, White Bass, etc. would drive to the surface. Once they see a feeding frenzy like that they will tear across the fiver to that spot hoping to take advantage of the school to get a nice catch. As any of you fisherman know the hardest part of fishing is finding the fish, so they take advantage of the natural phenomenon like that to make it easier. What I would do (and some others would as well) is dump a few handfulls of popcorn on the surface as I went along. A few minutes later the gulls would dive bomb the popcorn which would draw those locals to the area thinking there was a school forcing bait fish to the surface. It was a riot watching them go crazy trying to catch fish that weren't there.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12265577*
> Most birds like Popcorn. When I would go fishing on the Mississipi River I used to take a big bag of popcorn with me. There are a lot of the regulars that live on the river that will watch for the gulls to start congregating at the surface someplace to feed on the small bait fish that schools of larger predator fish like Walleyes, White Bass, etc. would drive to the surface. Once they see a feeding frenzy like that they will tear across the fiver to that spot hoping to take advantage of the school to get a nice catch. As any of you fisherman know the hardest part of fishing is finding the fish, so they take advantage of the natural phenomenon like that to make it easier. What I would do (and some others would as well) is dump a few handfulls of popcorn on the surface as I went along. A few minutes later the gulls would dive bomb the popcorn which would draw those locals to the area thinking there was a school forcing bait fish to the surface. *It was a riot watching them go crazy trying to catch fish that weren't there.*


LOL! You baaaaaaaaaaaad boy!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12265491*
> did you take this pic?


nope but I did take the one of the other ugly bird, lol


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12263333*
> I ordered the Deep Cool Gamer Storm this morning, my other 3 coolers work great but I liked the looks of this deep cool, it was that or the Dark Night.


Hey kev!! The what what now?? Got a link for me?


----------



## PapaSmurf

http://www.deepcool-us.com/Product/GAMER_STORM/

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/deep_cool_gamer_storm/


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12266826*
> Hey kev!! The what what now?? Got a link for me?


Im on my phone so I cant, but if you google the name of the cooler you will find it. Its a pretty cooler


----------



## GTR Mclaren

just listen to this.....epic is the only word that can describe it

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWpB6S3iPas[/ame]


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12265577*
> Most birds like Popcorn. When I would go fishing on the Mississipi River I used to take a big bag of popcorn with me. There are a lot of the regulars that live on the river that will watch for the gulls to start congregating at the surface someplace to feed on the small bait fish that schools of larger predator fish like Walleyes, White Bass, etc. would drive to the surface. Once they see a feeding frenzy like that they will tear across the fiver to that spot hoping to take advantage of the school to get a nice catch. As any of you fisherman know the hardest part of fishing is finding the fish, so they take advantage of the natural phenomenon like that to make it easier. What I would do (and some others would as well) is dump a few handfulls of popcorn on the surface as I went along. A few minutes later the gulls would dive bomb the popcorn which would draw those locals to the area thinking there was a school forcing bait fish to the surface. It was a riot watching them go crazy trying to catch fish that weren't there.


We've had our words in the past, but after reading this story you are the coolest member for at least 24 hours!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thank you sir


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12266225*
> nope but I did take the one of the other ugly bird, lol


The other one looks like a Canvas painting..The one you took. I love it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockr69;12266999*
> we've had our words in the past, but after reading this story you are the coolest member for at least 24 hours!


lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;12262818*
> The Phenom 940 is an AM2+ board, right? It won't work on an 890GX AM3 board.


the 940 is the first Gen Phenom II and is an AM2+ socket with 1066 ddr2 memory.. It will not fit in a AM3 Socket with DDr3 Ram.


----------



## grassh0ppa

How do you mount SSD and HDD in the 5.25 bay after removing the HDD cage? What would you need? Getting a 6950 so I need to remove the cage and find a home for the HDD and SSD


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;12269005*
> How do you mount SSD and HDD in the 5.25 bay after removing the HDD cage? What would you need? Getting a 6950 so I need to remove the cage and find a home for the HDD and SSD


first, be careful on what mb you have. depending on the placement of the #1 pcie plug, you may have to cut into the 5.25 bays too. Now there is an adapter in the 5.25 bay for a 3.5" hd. What you have to do is use the ssd HD 3.5 adapter(in a little bag taped up), mount the adpater on that, then mount the ssd with adapter into the other 3.5 to 5.25 adapter. And boom, now your ssd is in the 5.25 bay. if you have a standard HD also(or 2 or 3) you can order adapters from newegg pretty cheap

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811993004

and on a different note. got home from dinner tonight and went to power on my system and it got to detecting HD's and froze up. So i restarted and the dam thing would not power up fully. press power button, and CPU fan would spin at 1/4 speed. no gpu fans, no hd lights, no nothing. SO, since my pc is in the tech bench 6 feet ontop of my desk, i took it down and looked and saw this...

i dont know if it was a blown cap or if my cat got up there and sneezed on it. i cleaned it up really well, then took a hair dryer to it and plugged everything back in and its up and running now. im acually posting this post from it. i have had it running for over an hour and a half now. i even ran metro at max for 1 hour and checked the spot again and its dry and the cap looks fine. i even touched the caps to see if they might be overheating and it is nice and cool....my cat is now locked downstairs for the next couple days...i think she has it out for this new pc cause im on my pc more now then ever..if something else happens she is gone...kids be dammed lol.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998073&cm_re=3.5_to_5.25-_-11-998-073-_-Product

there is a more expensive one, but thought you might be like me and like everything the same looking and besides paying CM prob $15 a piece(assuming) that is the closest looking one i found on newegg


----------



## Blue Destroyer

here is the ssd adapter

and this is ALMOST the exact same 3.5 to 5.25 adapter


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;12269005*
> How do you mount SSD and HDD in the 5.25 bay after removing the HDD cage? What would you need? Getting a 6950 so I need to remove the cage and find a home for the HDD and SSD


Velcro grassh0ppa! A nice flat or satin black velcro is the best, makes your ssd look like it's floating.







White velcro really stands out:










Can you see it in there?? The first drive rack is 2 Corsair 128Gb SSD's, used to be in Raid, they're mounted together, there is a piece of velcro between the 1Tb drive in the second rack, then another piece between the two SSD's. So, to get them out you unplug all 3, pull both racks forward, the pull the velcro apart.







Sheesh!

You can mount them anywhere, try not to use a strip the same size as the drives because the velcro will be much stronger than the drive is heavy and when you try to pull apart two 3x5 sheets of velcro, well, it's just better not to!
They're apart now & I doubt I'll be putting them back together.


----------



## DireLeon2010

WOW! How did they make camo look so....flowery? Poofy?


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Hi guys, im still working on the JDM Scout Project.

Here i have new pics of the progress, I Purchased another CM Storm Scout case, because im building another Rig for my girlfriend. Its a suprise for her. as you can see, the Case on the left is the JDM Scout, and the one on the right is my girlfriendÂ´s. I was working on both Rigs at the same time because i want to give her this present very soon (Im Planning to do it tonight). The second pic is how the front of the JDM looks like now. This is just a Teaser pic... hehhehe.

Soon ill be uploading more pics.

Enigma, thanks for the tips dude, you are the best.

To all CM Storm Scout club, Best wishes on your case projects.

From Panama to the world...

Danny 2JZ-GTE


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*


How do you mount SSD and HDD in the 5.25 bay after removing the HDD cage? What would you need? Getting a 6950 so I need to remove the cage and find a home for the HDD and SSD


I would use a 4 in 3 cage.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


Hi guys, im still working on the JDM Scout Project.

Here i have new pics of the progress, I Purchased another CM Storm Scout case, because im building another Rig for my girlfriend. Its a suprise for her. as you can see, the Case on the left is the JDM Scout, and the one on the right is my girlfriendÂ´s. I was working on both Rigs at the same time because i want to give her this present very soon (Im Planning to do it tonight). The second pic is how the front of the JDM looks like now. This is just a Teaser pic... hehhehe.

Soon ill be uploading more pics.

Enigma, thanks for the tips dude, you are the best.

To all CM Storm Scout club, Best wishes on your case projects.

From Panama to the world...

Danny 2JZ-GTE


Very nice man, hope she shows you the proper *ahem" "appreciation" for it.









What kinda hardware did you put in it for her?

I gotta build my missus a rig for a secret pressie too, her laptop won't play Sims 3, so it was either a powerful laptop, or a micro system that'll all fit in a nice, very small discrete case, with upgradeable parts. Obviously I'm thinking the PC will be better in the longrun, shame I can't use a Scout, I'd get it sprayed all girly for her, lol.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Very nice man, hope she shows you the proper *ahem" "appreciation" for it.









What kinda hardware did you put in it for her?

I gotta build my missus a rig for a secret pressie too, her laptop won't play Sims 3, so it was either a powerful laptop, or a micro system that'll all fit in a nice, very small discrete case, with upgradeable parts. Obviously I'm thinking the PC will be better in the longrun, shame I can't use a Scout, I'd get it sprayed all girly for her, lol.


LOOOOL! Yeahh I think i deserve it!
Well we have a long time together we are graphic designers and im introducing her on the gaming world (She got a PSP last year - Her favorite games, SILENT HILL, Loco Roco, Burnout Dominator, Tomb Raider). She is working on a mini notebook TOSHIBA NB205 and the hardware kinda SUCKS for the kind of work we do.

Her Rig is basically the System im leaving behind, but still powerful.
Specs:

Motherboard: Gigabyte MA74GM-S2
CPU: AMD Phenom 4x 9550 
(Planning to upgrade it for a Phenom II 4x 965 Soon)
4GB RAM
Videocard: Sapphire HD 5770 1GB
HDD:Seagate Barracuda 500GB (160GB System and the rest for data Storage)
CPU Cooler: I gave her the cooler that came with my 1090T wich is better than the one that came with it.
PSU: A-Power AK 850W

Monitor: LG Flatron W2353V LCD 23" TFT FULL HD

OS: Windows 7 32bits 1920x1080p 60HZ


----------



## Chemykal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*


Can a 6950 fit in tho scout? If not how can I remove the HDD cage? And how can I put HDDs in the CD/DVD drive bay?


It depends on the make of the card, some are slightly longer than others; the placement of the PCIe slots on your motherboard also make a difference, in terms of what it lines up with. With my setup, I only had to make a small cut on the lip on the edge of the HDD cage in the back to get my 6950 to fit, along with a little temporary bending of the back of the case. This was with Gigabyte's 6950 with the reference cooler, however, as far as I found it was the shortest.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


Hi guys, im still working on the JDM Scout Project.

Here i have new pics of the progress, I Purchased another CM Storm Scout case, because im building another Rig for my girlfriend. Its a suprise for her. as you can see, the Case on the left is the JDM Scout, and the one on the right is my girlfriendÂ´s. I was working on both Rigs at the same time because i want to give her this present very soon (Im Planning to do it tonight). The second pic is how the front of the JDM looks like now. This is just a Teaser pic... hehhehe.

Soon ill be uploading more pics.

Enigma, thanks for the tips dude, you are the best.

To all CM Storm Scout club, Best wishes on your case projects.

From Panama to the world...

Danny 2JZ-GTE


Love it. 'Double Scout'... Very nice bud... Loving the front pic.... 
Good Luck. Nice work!!!!








Really liking that NZXT controler!!! Nice....


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


Hi guys, im still working on the JDM Scout Project.

Here i have new pics of the progress, I Purchased another CM Storm Scout case, because im building another Rig for my girlfriend. Its a suprise for her. as you can see, the Case on the left is the JDM Scout, and the one on the right is my girlfriendÂ´s. I was working on both Rigs at the same time because i want to give her this present very soon (Im Planning to do it tonight). The second pic is how the front of the JDM looks like now. This is just a Teaser pic... hehhehe.

Soon ill be uploading more pics.

Enigma, thanks for the tips dude, you are the best.

To all CM Storm Scout club, Best wishes on your case projects.

From Panama to the world...

Danny 2JZ-GTE


love the front


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12271161*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! How did they make camo look so....flowery? Poofy?


That Actually looks really good.. I would not want it for myself but If I was making one for my Girlfriend that would be alot better than other GF builds.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hey scouts....this combo:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.591617

phenom II X6 1090t and 890FX mobo...at 320$

will be a good upgrade from my current rig?


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That Actually looks really good.. I would not want it for myself but If I was making one for *my Girlfriend* that would be alot better than other GF builds.


Does the Misses know?


----------



## Striker36

hey all... been away for a little wile for various reasons.... but yea. you all seem to have every thing covered

if any one is in the market for a reference EVGA GTX 470 PM me and maybe we can work something out

some **** came up and im really strapped for cash right now so i need to get rid of some stuff =/

gonna start with just that but i may throw some water cooling stuff over here too at some point.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


hey scouts....this combo:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.591617

phenom II X6 1090t and 890FX mobo...at 320$

will be a good upgrade from my current rig?


Do you do anything that requires the extra 2 cores? If you primarily game, it's $320 wasted. Of course, if you want more power just to have more power, I can't fault you for that









But even then, at $320 it's not exactly breaking the bank.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Love it. 'Double Scout'... Very nice bud... Loving the front pic.... 
Good Luck. Nice work!!!!








Really liking that NZXT controler!!! Nice....


Thanks bro, yeah is cool isnt it? DOUBLE SCOUT! hahaha










Im ready, ill go to her house now... i hope she like the gift.

Wish me luck guys!

See ya!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


Thanks bro, yeah is cool isnt it? DOUBLE SCOUT! hahaha










Im ready, ill go to her house now... i hope she like the gift.

Wish me luck guys!

See ya!


Maybe she'll think this is the engagement gift in place of a ring - lol!

Good Luck!


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Maybe she'll think this is the engagement gift in place of a ring - lol!

Good Luck!










Well, we are already engaged... so that makes her my fioncee...

is like that? i dont know if it is right spelled or if it is the right word...

sorry if my english is not so good.

WELL 
NOW IM LEAVING!!!
BYE


----------



## PapaSmurf

fiance, but we got the idea.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


Well, we are already engaged... so that makes her my fioncee...

is like that? i dont know if it is right spelled or if it is the right word...

sorry if my english is not so good.

WELL 
NOW IM LEAVING!!!
BYE


Well you originally said girlfriend so that's what I thought and most likely everyone else.

Congrats on your engagement and I hope she likes I mean LOVES the case!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


hey scouts....this combo:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.591617

phenom II X6 1090t and 890FX mobo...at 320$

will be a good upgrade from my current rig?


I love that combo.. I almost bought that.. But I am still holding off for the Bulldozer.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Tried my cyborg V5 keyboard out on this laptop yesterday. Its alot more weighty than my last keyboard but I love the back light, the red and black fits the colour scheme of the scout perfectly...now if only my room was finished >.>


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Congrats on your engagement and I hope she likes I mean LOVES the case!











If she doesn't keep the case for yourself and find another fiance.


----------



## Striker36

quick question.... whats the going rate on the used Reference EVGA GTX 470s?

=(

hell... the whole reactor project may be on the market if the price is right


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


quick question.... whats the going rate on the used Reference EVGA GTX 470s?

=(

hell... the whole reactor project may be on the market if the price is right


quick serach of appraisals section says around $200 with stock cooler. hope this helps


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


quick serach of appraisals section says around $200 with stock cooler. hope this helps


yea thats right about what i was expecting...

thanks for the quick assist blue


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yea thats right about what i was expecting...

thanks for the quick assist blue


np, with all the help you CM scout guys have been, glad i can return the favor.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I love that combo.. I almost bought that.. But I am still holding off for the Bulldozer.


yeah...me too

but I think I will skip AM3+ and just wait for AM4

but I dont know if I will able to wait so long with this rig


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Most birds like Popcorn. When I would go fishing on the Mississipi River I used to take a big bag of popcorn with me. There are a lot of the regulars that live on the river that will watch for the gulls to start congregating at the surface someplace to feed on the small bait fish that schools of larger predator fish like Walleyes, White Bass, etc. would drive to the surface. Once they see a feeding frenzy like that they will tear across the fiver to that spot hoping to take advantage of the school to get a nice catch. As any of you fisherman know the hardest part of fishing is finding the fish, so they take advantage of the natural phenomenon like that to make it easier. What I would do (and some others would as well) is dump a few handfulls of popcorn on the surface as I went along. A few minutes later the gulls would dive bomb the popcorn which would draw those locals to the area thinking there was a school forcing bait fish to the surface. It was a riot watching them go crazy trying to catch fish that weren't there.


 HAHAHAHA..Good one!!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


Hi guys, im still working on the JDM Scout Project.

Here i have new pics of the progress, I Purchased another CM Storm Scout case, because im building another Rig for my girlfriend. Its a suprise for her. as you can see, the Case on the left is the JDM Scout, and the one on the right is my girlfriendÂ´s. I was working on both Rigs at the same time because i want to give her this present very soon (Im Planning to do it tonight). The second pic is how the front of the JDM looks like now. This is just a Teaser pic... hehhehe.

Soon ill be uploading more pics.

Enigma, thanks for the tips dude, you are the best.

To all CM Storm Scout club, Best wishes on your case projects.

From Panama to the world...

Danny 2JZ-GTE


 Way nice gift!! Show more pics please


----------



## Striker36

http://www.overclock.net/video/93372...l#post12275848


----------



## GTR Mclaren

that 470 looks like new

hey scouts look this:

http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Filter-Magnet-Supply-FF141B/dp/B004GGUASG/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1296955578&sr=8-9]Amazon.com: SilverStone 140mm Fan Filter with Magnet for Case Fan/Power Supply Fan and Panel Air Vent FF141B (Black): Electronics[/URL]

finally a 140mm fan filter

for the front fan of our scouts

and comes with magnets !!!


----------



## Striker36

it was new in those pictures. but it hasnt been touched more than 3 or 4 times since then.... if it wasnt in the scout it was in its box.


----------



## Enigma8750

Are you leaving us.. Striker.. I wish I wasn't seeing you go. I think your a great General


----------



## Striker36

nah... im not planing to sell any more stuff than i need to to get by.... right now thats a paintball gun and a GPU....

i hope to find a night and weekend job soon (retail or what have you)...

if i were to get a fair offer on the project i might think about selling it but im not going to put it up any time soon. and even if i did i would still come check in on my favorite place on the internet


----------



## GoodInk

what marker are you selling?


----------



## Striker36

a Gen 1 Smart Parts Ion with a Deadly Winds tactical body and an All American barrel and a Empire Prophecy loader and some other stuff like a 90* grip and trigger

(ill post a picture in a few. check back soon)


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12277237*
> nah... im not planing to sell any more stuff than i need to to get by.... right now thats a paintball gun and a GPU....
> 
> i hope to find a night and weekend job soon (retail or what have you)...
> 
> if i were to get a fair offer on the project i might think about selling it but im not going to put it up any time soon. and even if i did i would still come check in on my favorite place on the internet


Good. You have done well here and have served with great honor and Esprit de Cour.


----------



## Striker36

yea. its a first generation Smart Parts Ion
with a body and trigger frame and trigger and a mask and all that


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12277372*
> Good. You have done well here and have served with great honor and Esprit de Cour.


hey now... im not going any where. no need to get all sappy on me









just need to find some cash real quick is all.....

give me a couple months and ill be back like i was a couple months ago before all this started going down:thumb:


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gang!!

Just wanted to let you know I ran across this offer if any of you are interested in a really strong 120x25mm fan this guy is working on a custom order for Gentle Typhoons running at 2150 rpm.









Check it: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/922536-who-would-want-gentle-typhoon-2150s.html

Oh, if you don't know, sorry, just assumed, but it's a really high quality fan that's popular among water coolers because it's strong draft power plus a tone that's easier on the ears than other fans that run at the same size / pressure. Ahem, Zalman's.........







<<whistling.... I swear we need more smilies!>>

Just for comparisons, these are what I use: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185092&cm_re=gentle_typhoon-_-35-185-092-_-Product


----------



## JAM3S121

I have a question.. i just ordered all my stuff with the storm scout as my case.

I'm going to use the Hyper 212 cpu heatsink/cooler, can i still mount two fans on the side window of the case or will there not be enough clearance for one? Thanks! also recommendations for a top fan and it should be pulling air out correct?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;12278897*
> I have a question.. i just ordered all my stuff with the storm scout as my case.
> 
> I'm going to use the Hyper 212 cpu heatsink/cooler, can i still mount two fans on the side window of the case or will there not be enough clearance for one? Thanks! also recommendations for a top fan and it should be pulling air out correct?


No and you wouldn't want to anyway. There isn't enough room for one in the top position, but even if there were it would be blowing onto and bouncing off the top of the heatsink doing absolutely nothing anyway so why bother. The lower side panel fan MIGHT provide better temps for the graphics cards, but normally it doesn't. You'll probably have better overall temps with no side panel fans at all and just allowing the natural airflow to draw in air through the side panel openings. You can try one in the lower position to find out for sure with your specific hardware, but the chances of it lowering any temos is about 1 in 100.

A Medium Speed Yate Loon would be a good fan for the top and yes, it should be exhausting eair out of the case.


----------



## JAM3S121

Alright sounds good and what about the hyper 212 fan, that should probably be pushing air or pulling it?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;12278980*
> Alright sounds good and what about the hyper 212 fan, that should probably be pushing air or pulling it?


Buy a 2nd one and push/pull. The hyper 212+ is a awesome cooler. Enjoy it. Dont forget to apply the tim to the 3 lines closest to the middle for best coverage.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Pushing. It's actually a very good fan with a lot of static pressure to force the air through the heatsink fins. The TIM that comes with it is also top notch. It's better than anything from Arctic Silver and on par with Arctic Cooling's MX2, MX3, MX4, IC Diamond 7, the top Shin Itsu, or anything else you can think of. Just be sure you install it correctly. The Hyper 212+ is a Heatpipe Direct Contact so the two or three line method is normally the best way to go. It depends on the number of heatpipes as to how many lines is required, but the 212+ has 4. See the bottom method on this guide. The single drop or line of TIM in the middle rarely works on them.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=1&limit=1&limitstart=5

That said, I did some experimenting with my Hyper 212+'s and am having my best results using a credit card to cram a bit into the crevices then spreading a light coat over the entire surface of the heatsink base and not putting any directly on the cpu's IHS. Cramming some into the crevices between the heat pipes and the heatsink base surface is the key though. If you don't you tend to get air bubbles that prevent optimal heat transfer.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Hi Guys... im back, she fell in love with the PC.

She said that soon she will create an account here to learn a little bit more about PC modding since she saw what im doing on mine.

By the way, im working on some idea i had... a homemade air cooling upgrade... some kind of "PC Turbo Kit". I think is a cool idea since the theme on the pc mod is JDM. It will not replace the CPU Cooling device but my plan is to make it work more efficiently.

Soon ill be uploading more info about it.

Ohh and, I have a Coolermaster V8 and i have a AMD Phenom II 6x 1090T. im planning on overclock the CPU into 3.6Ghz... Do you think it will be fine? im new here, i dont know where to ask.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;12279169*
> Hi Guys... im back, she fell in love with the PC.
> 
> She said that soon she will create an account here to learn a little bit more about PC modding since she saw what im doing on mine.
> 
> By the way, im working on some idea i had... a homemade air cooling upgrade... some kind of "PC Turbo Kit". I think is a cool idea since the theme on the pc mod is JDM. It will not replace the CPU Cooling device but my plan is to make it work more efficiently.
> 
> Soon ill be uploading more info about it.
> 
> Ohh and, I have a Coolermaster V8 and i have a AMD Phenom II 6x 1090T. im planning on overclock the CPU into 3.6Ghz... Do you think it will be fine? im new here, i dont know where to ask.


3.6 is generally easy with the amd 6 cores. Temp shouldnt be a problem either.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12279272*
> 3.6 is generally easy with the amd 6 cores. Temp shouldnt be a problem either.


Then ill do it. Thanks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey now... im not going any where. no need to get all sappy on me









just need to find some cash real quick is all.....

give me a couple months and ill be back like i was a couple months ago before all this started going down










Good.. thanks ..


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Hey enigma... im planning to overclock my 1090T im kinda excited and worried at the same time... is the first time i do it so, im trying to get any info i can... i dont know if u can tell me something usefull. i opened a tread on AMD CPU.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


*Hi Guys... im back, she fell in love with the PC.

She said that soon she will create an account here to learn a little bit more about PC modding since she saw what im doing on mine.*

By the way, im working on some idea i had... a homemade air cooling upgrade... some kind of "PC Turbo Kit". I think is a cool idea since the theme on the pc mod is JDM. It will not replace the CPU Cooling device but my plan is to make it work more efficiently.

Soon ill be uploading more info about it.

Ohh and, I have a Coolermaster V8 and i have a AMD Phenom II 6x 1090T. im planning on overclock the CPU into 3.6Ghz... Do you think it will be fine? im new here, i dont know where to ask.


FANTASTIC! So then you both will be a modding duo!









Must be nice to have a partner that has at least some of the same passions you do.

I'm happy for you and your fiance'.


----------



## Rogue1266

WAAAHHHOOO The 1800's.... Nice work all!!!


----------



## kev_b

I think my sheet metal work is getting better.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;12286322*
> I think my sheet metal work is getting better.


VERY NICE... Love the LEDs in the Mobo Tray


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12287206*
> VERY NICE... Love the LEDs in the Mobo Tray


ahh those are screws Enigma.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Gentlemen....welcome to the tone def Super Bowl half-time show.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

LOl. Never heard so much mic cutout in the super bowl


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12288868*
> Gentlemen....welcome to the tone def Super Bowl half-time show.


I wasn't impressed by the half time show.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Ushers pants were riding so low I thought he was going to have a wardrobe malfunction.

The only good part (aside from it ending) was Slash. Too bad that thing had to sing and ruin it.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Hey guys need your opinion. My 6870's are to long for the scout. Im thinking of putting my gpu's up for trade so I dont have to cut up the scout. It wouldnt be a big deal if I only had to remove tge hd bay, but cutting into the 5.25 really upsets me. Also when I cut, my cuts are horrible so it looks like ass.


----------



## Striker36

not even fregies boob could have saved that.....


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm thinking they spent too much time worrying about tweeting during the performance than they did actually performing.


----------



## Rockr69

What are you guys talkin about?!!!! Fergie was the only thing besides Slash that was good! That woman can sing. The problem was the same thing as it has been in every half-time performance since the Rolling Stones, the mix sucked! Way not enough volume on the backing tracks. Typical corporate music america. Put up nothing but imagery without backing it with soulful content. I don't listen to the Peas or Fergie for that matter, but she hit some soul more than once without even trying. All this coming from a working musician.

Oh and one more thing, STEELERS SUCK!!!! YAY-YEAH!!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

It wasn't just the mic problems. She was off key way too often like the rest of them were. The only singer who did a good job was Michele Lea from Glee singing American the Beautiful. Everyone else was off key and/or forgot their lyrics. This was without a doubt the worst halftime show in Super Bowl history, and I've seen every one.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12290157*
> What are you guys talkin about?!!!! Fergie was the only thing besides Slash that was good! That woman can sing. The problem was the same thing as it has been in every half-time performance since the Rolling Stones, the mix sucked! Way not enough volume on the backing tracks. Typical corporate music america. Put up nothing but imagery without backing it with soulful content. I don't listen to the Peas or Fergie for that matter, but she hit some soul more than once without even trying. All this coming from a working musician.
> 
> Oh and one more thing, STEELERS SUCK!!!! YAY-YEAH!!!!


your right... but overall the whole thing SUCKED. Slash was awesome as always though.... defiantly the high point of the failure that was half time


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Hey guys need your opinion. My 6870's are to long for the scout. Im thinking of putting my gpu's up for trade so I dont have to cut up the scout. It wouldnt be a big deal if I only had to remove tge hd bay, but cutting into the 5.25 really upsets me. Also when I cut, my cuts are horrible so it looks like ass.


How much would you have to cut into the 5.25" bay? Do you mean the bottom of it, or the edge where it meets the motherboard tray area?

Can you show specifically what you need to cut and how much?
What version do you have, and how long is it?

By the way, as long as your cuts are relatively straight, you can bust out a good File on the rest to straighten it out and smooth the edges off.

I felt kinda bad about the tiny cut I had to do on the rolled rim of the HDD cage to fit my Musashi, but hey I'm gonna mod it more, also thinking of respraying the interior and cutting an access for the 24-pin directly anyway, it can always be made to look as though it was meant to be that way in the first place with rubber trim or innovation.









Just look at all the other awesome mods out there that've been done.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12289179*
> Hey guys need your opinion. My 6870's are to long for the scout. Im thinking of putting my gpu's up for trade so I dont have to cut up the scout. It wouldnt be a big deal if I only had to remove tge hd bay, but cutting into the 5.25 really upsets me. Also when I cut, my cuts are horrible so it looks like ass.


Have you already made cuts? I mean unless you're a complete tard, and I'm guessing you're not cuz you chose a Scout to begin with, you just take your time making the cuts and if you have to hand file to make it look good, so be it. I know it takes time and is hard, but the craftsmanship is what counts. Plus if you have a dremel, get the diamond cut-off wheel. Lay out some masking tape where you want to cut and stay off the tape a little while cutting, then you can use the side of the diamond wheel to grind to the tape line. Peel off tape, hand file the sharp edges smooth and, VIOLA!, you've done it.

I've actually been thinking about doing it to my Scout so I can fit another 5870 in. Now where can I find $275.00?









A side note, for those of you wanting the 6870's and are thinking of cutting or removing your HDD cage, get the 5870 instead. Better card and for less money. Win-win. XFX right now on Newegg, 1GB HD 5870, $249. That's what I paid Bri for a used one six months ago.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


How much would you have to cut into the 5.25" bay? Do you mean the bottom of it, or the edge where it meets the motherboard tray area?

Can you show specifically what you need to cut and how much?
What version do you have, and how long is it?

By the way, as long as your cuts are relatively straight, you can bust out a good File on the rest to straighten it out and smooth the edges off.

I felt kinda bad about the tiny cut I had to do on the rolled rim of the HDD cage to fit my Musashi, but hey I'm gonna mod it more, also thinking of respraying the interior and cutting an access for the 24-pin directly anyway, it can always be made to look as though it was meant to be that way in the first place with rubber trim or innovation.









Just look at all the other awesome mods out there that've been done.










I would have to cut the bottom plate of the 5.25 bay about 1inch deep. Then I have to cut 2/3rds of the hd bay out so my crossfire would fit. Im thinking that I would just remove the hd bay completly and just use tge 3.5 to 5.25 adapter bays for my 3 hard drives.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12290411*
> Have you already made cuts? I mean unless you're a complete tard, and I'm guessing you're not cuz you chose a Scout to begin with, you just take your time making the cuts and if you have to hand file to make it look good, so be it. I know it takes time and is hard, but the craftsmanship is what counts. Plus if you have a dremel, get the diamond cut-off wheel. Lay out some masking tape where you want to cut and stay off the tape a little while cutting, then you can use the side of the diamond wheel to grind to the tape line. Peel off tape, hand file the sharp edges smooth and, VIOLA!, you've done it.
> 
> I've actually been thinking about doing it to my Scout so I can fit another 5870 in. Now where can I find $275.00?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A side note, for those of you wanting the 6870's and are thinking of cutting or removing your HDD cage, get the 5870 instead. Better card and for less money. Win-win. XFX right now on Newegg, 1GB HD 5870, $249. That's what I paid Bri for a used one six months ago.


Plus 99% of 5870's have voltage control and here I am with $480+ worth of gpus that cant overclock to 940 from stock 915...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Plus 99% of 5870's have voltage control and here I am with $480+ worth of gpus that cant overclock to 940 from stock 915...


So it's logical to say that it's not worth it to alter your yet to arrive new case when you're not going to be content of the performance those gpu's will not bring.

Easy for me to say from here I know, but why deny that you'll probably want to change them out anyway after you do the cutting.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Plus 99% of 5870's have voltage control and here I am with $480+ worth of gpus that cant overclock to 940 from stock 915...


EGGSAKLY Grasshopper. What you wanna do is sell that Crosshair and get a MSI 890FXA-GD70 so your first GPU sticks into the 5.25'' bay like this;









Then you only have to cut out the HDD rail that lines up with the third PCI-e slot so the second card can stick into the HDD cage. That'll give you a HDD rail between the Gpu's and two more under the second Gpu. OH and return those 6870's and get two 5870s that using MSI Afterburner you can clock to at least 1000 core/1350 memory with only a minor voltage bump to 1.25v. Problem solved. Don't you love me now? Oh c'mon you know you do!!!!


----------



## black!ce

so guys any word on the storm scout 2 yet?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black!ce;12290690*
> so guys any word on the storm 2 yet?


As far as I can tell either CM is playing a Scout II really close to their chest or it's a pipe dream. Nothing confirmed yet, just speculation.


----------



## black!ce

yeah but they did have some new cases for their storm line up at CES


----------



## Blue Destroyer

THere is onky 1 5870 cheaper than my 6870's....and its also non reference


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


THere is onky 1 5870 cheaper than my 6870's....and its also non reference


Ok, well XFX is $249 for a much more kickass card.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black!ce;12290738*
> yeah but they did have some new cases for their storm line up at CES


Only the Storm Enforcer,UGH!!, and a new Elite line. No new Scout


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *black!ce*


so guys any word on the storm scout 2 yet?



I think they are watching the Enforcer and see if it sells then if it don't by summer they will have to really make some progress or at least just change the control bezel and make a removable drive bay.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


*Only the Storm Enforcer,UGH!!*, and a new Elite line. No new Scout


Come come now, this club has to accept the new HAF 912 Advanced with "lipstick" oooops I mean Storm Enforcer.


----------



## Enigma8750

Plus they are watching that Roccat hand held gamer that won CES best of show but the Enforcer is ugly as Sin.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Come come now, this club has to accept the new HAF 912 Advanced with "lipstick" oooops I mean Storm Enforcer.










I reject your version of reality and substitute my own. To me, Enforcer=EPIC FAIL


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12290157*
> What are you guys talkin about?!!!! Fergie was the only thing besides Slash that was good! That woman can sing. The problem was the same thing as it has been in every half-time performance since the Rolling Stones, the mix sucked! Way not enough volume on the backing tracks. Typical corporate music america. Put up nothing but imagery without backing it with soulful content. I don't listen to the Peas or Fergie for that matter, but she hit some soul more than once without even trying. All this coming from a working musician.
> 
> Oh and one more thing, STEELERS SUCK!!!! YAY-YEAH!!!!


Fergie can't sing. She was pitchy as hell. And the gross over abundance of auto tune showed what a sa lack of talent "artists" have these days. Now, you want a chick who can really sing? Check out Florence and the Machine. SHE has some pipes. Another good vocalist in a sea of mediocrity and suck -- lead singer of halestorm.

Next year I vote for Bullet for my Valentine, Lamb of God, Once Pure, or Rammstein.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12290882*
> I reject your version of reality and substitute my own. To me, Enforcer=EPIC FAIL


Well it is reality that the chassis is of a HAF 912 Advanced.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*


Fergie can't sing. She was pitchy as hell. And the gross over abundance of auto tune showed what a sa lack of talent "artists" have these days. Now, you want a chick who can really sing? Check out Florence and the Machine. SHE has some pipes.

Next year I vote for Bullet for my Valentine, Lamb of God, Once Pure, or Rammstein.


I think that Fred Flintstone singing "Swanee River" would have been more entertaining.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I reject your version of reality and substitute my own. To me, Enforcer=EPIC FAIL


+1...

oh and Adam Savage is my hero


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


+1...

oh and Adam Savage is my hero










Well we'll see how many of these cases are seen in this forum (edit).

Time will tell.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


I think that Fred Flintstone singing "Swanee River" would have been more entertaining.

















How well can Freddie play the guitar?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*


Fergie can't sing. She was pitchy as hell. And the gross over abundance of auto tune showed what a sa lack of talent "artists" have these days. Now, you want a chick who can really sing? Check out Florence and the Machine. SHE has some pipes.

Next year I vote for Bullet for my Valentine, Lamb of God, Once Pure, or Rammstein.


Of course she was pitchy as hell. That's what happens to a vocalist when the mix is out of whack. If the vocalist is too loud then they'll be sharp and all over the place pitch wise. If they're not loud enough then they tend to be flat and have to strain to be heard, again, resulting in pitch problems. Everybody wants to blame the artist, but try to do what she did in front of millions, knowing the mix was s***. I think she did great considering she was set for failure from the point her mic was off from the start.


----------



## Striker36

i think ill keep my incomplete Reactor over an Enfailure.....


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12290987*
> How well can Freddie play the guitar?


He played "Rock Roll" doing the twist/playing the guitar and some other small parts. LOL!


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12290996*
> Of course she was pitchy as hell. That's what happens to a vocalist when the mix is out of whack. If the vocalist is too loud then they'll be sharp and all over the place pitch wise. If they're not loud enough then they tend to be flat and have to strain to be heard, again, resulting in pitch problems. Everybody wants to blame the artist, but try to do what she did in front of millions, knowing the mix was s***. I think she did great considering she was set for failure from the point her mic was off from the start.


While I can understand that to a point, there have plenty of other live shows that were much smaller that I've seen her perform at and she was just as bad.

Not only that, iv seen plenty of other artists live at venues just as big and they sounded amazing...as good as or ether than on CD because they had actual talent and could sing.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12291030*
> While I can understand that to a point, there have plenty of other live shows that were much smaller that I've seen her perform at and she was just as bad.


She = Big time Epic Fail and most likely very overpaid IMO.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12291051*
> she = big time epic fail and most likely very overpaid imo.


+1


----------



## Striker36

the black eyed pees have been played out since..... 2008... late... 5.... pick the relevant one...

that being said.... Slash and his top hat are still badass


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12291030*
> While I can understand that to a point, there have plenty of other live shows that were much smaller that I've seen her perform at and she was just as bad.
> 
> Not only that, iv seen plenty of other artists live at venues just as big and they sounded amazing...as good as or ether than on CD because they had actual talent and could sing.


maybe I was overcome by her knockout legs. Her voice=pitchy, her legs=+10!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12290915*
> Well it is reality that the chassis is of a HAF 912 Advanced.


I meant accepting the Enfugly.


----------



## hyujmn

Ugh, I hate Fergie.

She's ugly as hell and thinks she's the hottest **** in the world. That and she just screamed at the top of her lungs the entire halftime show even during "Where is the Love?" which is supposed to be nice and subdued. Everyone in my family (who are all musicians) were asking, "Why is she screaming?"

But kudos to the rest of the Black Eyed Peas. The halftime show as a whole was entertaining and much better than past years. I could've done without Fergie though.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;12291481*
> Ugh, I hate Fergie.
> 
> She's ugly as hell and thinks she's the hottest **** in the world. That and she just screamed at the top of her lungs the entire halftime show even during "Where is the Love?" which is supposed to be nice and subdued. Everyone in my family (who are all musicians) were asking, "Why is she screaming?"
> 
> But kudos to the rest of the Black Eyed Peas. The halftime show as a whole was entertaining and much better than past years. I could've done without Fergie though.


all a matter of opinion. I'm a musician as well and thought she did well. She wasn't screaming the whole time. The mix was s**** as usual for a Superbowl half-time show.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I wouldn't call her ugly, but she's definitely not that hot either. Mix aside, when you are paid that much money you should be able to peform a LOT better than that. I agree that they try to do too much during the halftime, but a lot of other acts didn't have that problem and were able to perform on key.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12291563*
> I wouldn't call her ugly, but she's definitely not that hot either. Mix aside, when you are paid that much money you should be able to peform a LOT better than that. I agree that they try to do too much during the halftime, but a lot of other acts didn't have that problem and were able to perform on key.


Yea, Will.I.Am, Usher, and the rest of the performers did very well, I thought.

Maybe it's just my immense aversion to Fergie, but she performed just like she looks - badly.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12290882*
> I reject your version of reality and substitute my own. To me, Enforcer=EPIC FAIL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12290948*
> +1...
> 
> oh and Adam Savage is my hero:thumb:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12290996*
> Of course she was pitchy as hell. That's what happens to a vocalist when the mix is out of whack. If the vocalist is too loud then they'll be sharp and all over the place pitch wise. If they're not loud enough then they tend to be flat and have to strain to be heard, again, resulting in pitch problems. Everybody wants to blame the artist, but try to do what she did in front of millions, knowing the mix was s***. I think she did great considering she was set for failure from the point her mic was off from the start.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;12291481*
> Ugh, I hate Fergie.
> 
> She's ugly as hell and thinks she's the hottest **** in the world. That and she just screamed at the top of her lungs the entire halftime show even during "Where is the Love?" which is supposed to be nice and subdued. Everyone in my family (who are all musicians) were asking, "Why is she screaming?"
> 
> But kudos to the rest of the Black Eyed Peas. The halftime show as a whole was entertaining and much better than past years. I could've done without Fergie though.


Hey Guys!!
Wanna know how Glad I am right now that I don't watch football??
Cha Ching! I'm $100- richer because I don't watch football and I was the only tech available in town to eradicate a students laptop! Um, lets see $100- for 15 minutes work, that's wha??? Four Hundred Dollars and hour!!








Now, if I could get that every day.......I'd be happy!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12292005*
> Hey Guys!!
> Wanna know how Glad I am right now that I don't watch football??
> Cha Ching! I'm $100- richer because I don't watch football and I was the only tech available in town to eradicate a students laptop! Um, lets see $100- for 15 minutes work, that's wha??? Four Hundred Dollars and hour!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I could get that every day.......I'd be happy!


Nice... I wish I made 400.00 an hour.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Nice... I wish I made 400.00 an hour.


Heck I would take that a week. I don't make that much a week as it is.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Hey Guys!!
Wanna know how Glad I am right now that I don't watch football??
Cha Ching! I'm $100- richer because I don't watch football and I was the only tech available in town to eradicate a students laptop! Um, lets see $100- for 15 minutes work, that's wha??? Four Hundred Dollars and hour!!
Now, if I could get that every day.......I'd be happy!


Hey. It was a good game. That and I kinda feel like the Packers avenged my Cardinals. I just didn't have the heart to root for the Steelers this time around. Sorry. Looked like they were going to win by a couple of points again at the last second against GB. NOT!









Oh. The Glee girl did fine....Christina A-ghoul-ara sucked.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


maybe I was overcome by her knockout legs. Her voice=pitchy, her legs=+10!!!


I concur. Those legs lead to a nice ass too.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12293579*
> I concur. Those legs lead to a nice ass too.


To bad I missed it all living here now.
Either way I'd take those legs and 'ASS'!!! (I)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12292005*
> lets see $100- for 15 minutes work, that's wha??? Four Hundred Dollars and hour!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I could get that every day.......I'd be happy!


That's a nice nut!!! $100- in 15 minutes......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12291125*
> the black eyed pees have been played out since..... 2008... late... 5.... pick the relevant one...
> 
> that being said.... Slash and his top hat are still badass


That's for sure!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Slash being center stage is making Axle so nuts hes gonna go Atomic.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## PapaSmurf

This could get interesting.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12298674*
> This could get interesting.


According to a quick Google of "0025 Computer", he's gonna be using a cardboard box for a case!!!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarevilo/4868291338/

Unless he's moving to Africa or Somalia (dialing code?), I'm stumped!!!

Sounds cool though in all seriousness!









Dunno if it's a play on a PC part, or what! Argh it's actually frustrating me trying to figure out the _0025_.

Ohh, is it gonna have a Secret Agent theme??
Like 007, but "Double-0 twenty-five. Licensed to mod!".


----------



## kev_b

I think he's getting ready to take over some overseas government.


----------



## Striker36

0025 is the build number.... 0001 was his Z car back in the day.

and you guys should keep an eye on that one... you will love it









trust me... i know these things.


----------



## H969

Well I think he had most of the parts for the case he won, so I kind of like the cardboard idea:thumb:


----------



## PapaSmurf

He's gonna carve a 600T out of Styrofoam.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> He's gonna carve a 600T out of Styrofoam.


Maybe outta soap?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Nice... I wish I made 400.00 an hour.


I made 400 in a month


----------



## Blue Destroyer

CM Scout sitting at my sisters house. She is comming this weekend due to me bothering her...MUHAHAHAAHAHAHA

Thanks to the Scout family here and Enigma. You guys rock.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thank God. It was he who inspired me and put it in the hearts of others to pay for it. Great news.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


*CM Scout sitting at my sisters house. She is comming this weekend due to me bothering her...MUHAHAHAAHAHAHA*

Thanks to the Scout family here and Enigma. You guys rock.


Whatever you do don't let her read that.









You're going to wait till the weekend?


----------



## Enigma8750

I know the speculations are going like crazy. Well I will be letting it out of the bag soon but I will dispel some rumors and some truths.

0025. Yes that is an Enigma designation. My first build was for my son. A Z Car and he didn't like it and wanted a Sport Utility like his friends had so I sold it.

Building it out of Card board. No Not a chance. The guy that is doing that build is so much better than me he must be an engineering student at Cal Tech.

That styrofoam looked like Cheese. I thought it was a Green Bay Packers Cheeze hat.. No it is not a styro Case though that is not a bad Idea.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kev_b*   I think he's getting ready to take over some overseas government.







  
I'm in!! Give me a call when you get up!









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Striker36*   0025 is the build number.... 0001 was his Z car back in the day.

and you guys should keep an eye on that one... you will love it









trust me... i know these things.  
Yep, we'll love it!







You do know a lot don't 'cha Mr. College guy. << you know nothing personal Striker, it's just the 90 day wonders were......









BTW, I think he's done more than 25. I have.









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *H969*   Well I think he had most of the parts for the case he won, so I kind of like the cardboard idea







  
Really? You think he did?








Can you reference a post or a pic? Since I been here, he usually gets the parts after the case, cause you gotta match the personality to the clothes. Right E??









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*   I made 400 in a month







  
That's interesting cause when me and Enigma, um, Enigma and I, unnn, well know you know I'm not an English teacher, that was Sting's job, um commissioner Gordon's job. Whadda ya mean you didn't know his name was Gordon?? 
Anyway, when we're were PFC's, that's pay grade E-2, it was around $400- a month. Did you know the $ key and the 4 key are the same?







Whadda ya mean I'm confusing you? 
Huh?? You think I know what the master is doing? Why would I know? Sheesh!!









That's like my niece saying "My uncle Mark too from Virginia as well"!! Now I'm confused, which can only mean I'm going to bed. Anyone know what I did with my military discount for the car registration?? It has to    
 be  



 
 done by Valentines day!
Whadda ya mean I can't use all those links? Are they going to limit smilies next? Oh, almost forgot, you're confusing me!


----------



## BriSleep

Ooooh, blew out the editor on that one! Sorry OCN, I have an OCD!








I should have tested you guys on this but I'm outta parts right now.
Yeah, I know they have numbers for diseases! 
Trust me, they'd rather read this than me going on for an hour.


----------



## Enigma8750

GOOD AFTERNOON TROOPS










Just letting you know that I am
Still around and still working
on my new Project.










You Guys Are the Best.
Gen E.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


CM Scout sitting at my sisters house. She is comming this weekend due to me bothering her...MUHAHAHAAHAHAHA

Thanks to the Scout family here and Enigma. You guys rock.


YOFEE.... < Hebrew for: 'Nice'







... Bet you can't wait, huh Blue??? 
Just remember bud. Case in center of the table.. "NOT", "NOT" near the 
edge of the table!!! I'm glad your happy!!!









---------------------------------------------------------------------

Good afternoon to you 'Enigma'


----------



## JAM3S121

can someone help me quickly please?

I just got all my parts and am putting it together.. I just did the ram/cpu/back plate and am trying to put my video card in.. where is the screw to mount my GPU? Did it come with the case and if so which one was it??


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


can someone help me quickly please?

I just got all my parts and am putting it together.. I just did the ram/cpu/back plate and am trying to put my video card in.. where is the screw to mount my GPU? Did it come with the case and if so which one was it??



The Scout comes with StormGuard.

Screws for peripherals, are now optional because of StormGuard, so you don't HAVE to use one. The Card should just lock into place with the locking mechanism on the case.

Though some people just feel a little better putting a screw in anyway. Video cards do not come with screws though, so if you want to use one then just pull one out from the little bag or box of accessories that should have come with the case. They always throw in more then you need anyway.

If you don't know which screw it is, then you'll just have to do trial and error, and see which screw threads work best before putting the Vid Card into place.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's designed to use the snap locks to hold them in, but you can use screws as well. The same screws you would use to hold the side panels and the psu work for the pci slots. They should be 6-32 thread.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


can someone help me quickly please?

I just got all my parts and am putting it together.. I just did the ram/cpu/back plate and am trying to put my video card in.. where is the screw to mount my GPU? Did it come with the case and if so which one was it??


I'm pretty sure you use the large thumb screws. The clips wouldn't grab onto my video card so i used the screws too.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UbNub;12315785*
> I'm pretty sure you use the large thumb screws. The clips wouldn't grab onto my video card so i used the screws too.


A 5770 will fit using the clips. If not check to see if its seated fully.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12316216*
> A 5770 will fit using the clips. If not check to see if its seated fully.


It is but the cooler gets in the way.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;12312159*
> can someone help me quickly please?
> 
> I just got all my parts and am putting it together.. I just did the ram/cpu/back plate and am trying to put my video card in.. where is the screw to mount my GPU? Did it come with the case and if so which one was it??


I love useing Thumb screw for this application.. You should have gotten a few extra with your case and I LOVE using them for sound cards and video cards since you end up having to unscrew them at least 12 more times in your cases life time....http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=thumb+screws&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=









I like the colored ones.


----------



## PapaSmurf

10 black thumbscrews for $2.99 shipped.

http://www.svc.com/casthumscrew.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Oh and Rockr69's EXTREMELY cool mod the Lian Li.



@ $29.95.... its not the most economical buy but it is the coolest..

and these are great for the Card APP.


----------



## H969

Hey Papa,
I like that SVC, I just got a small order from them like 11-13 bucks and zero shipping and I was like they are all the way across the country with free shipping it is going to take over a week, I ordered on Friday and got delivery on Tuesday!!! I was like a deer in the headlights when I opened my mail box and it was my order!!
So they must have an east coast warehouse?
Anybody know how long they been in business or warehouses?


----------



## PapaSmurf

They ship everything out of their San Jose, California warehouse. But if you order before 6PM Pacific Time it ships out that very night so things tend to get delivered fairly quickly. They use a lot of 1st class and priority mail as well which helps. I'm not sure when they opened for business but I've been dealing with them for about 9 or 10 years.


----------



## H969

Yes thanks Papa, 9-10 years, thats tells the whole story, very nice ordering small things and not paying 2 times because your order is too small, I will be using them a lot more!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12316674*
> I love useing Thumb screw for this application.. You should have gotten a few extra with your case and I LOVE using them for sound cards and video cards since you end up having to unscrew them at least 12 more times in your cases life time....http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=thumb+screws&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the colored ones.


Yep, I like the colored ones too, just put in an order, you can specify how many of which color by contacting the seller right after you order. Well, I had to update all my info first.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12316977*
> They ship everything out of their San Jose, California warehouse. But if you order before 6PM Pacific Time it ships out that very night so things tend to get delivered fairly quickly. They use a lot of 1st class and priority mail as well which helps. I'm not sure when they opened for business but I've been dealing with them for about 9 or 10 years.


Yep, San Jose, St. Joe as we call it, umm, they have been in business right around 10 years PapaSmurf, you and I probably got in with them when they sent out thier first mailers.








It's another of those places that if I need it overnight, they'll get it here, if they have it. They buy out a lot of overstock of the other places in the area. Other places in the area, Digital Storm, Amd, ATI, Evga, man, well, lets just say, Silicon valley was right over the hill and when it crumbled companies sprung up in the bay area, a lot of the companies that assemble computers that you see in magazines are around the area and SVC goes to them & scoops up thier excesses, sign up for thier e-mail and you'll get fantastic offers for fans, screws, LED's, lots of items that others had too many of when thier projects were done.

Oh, other warehouses, not officially but sometimes they are drop shipping the excess right from the source so your items may have come from performance pc's or another vendor near you that had a special.


----------



## H969

Thanks BriSleep!


----------



## H969

SVC must have done a special order or something because of my being a new customer?, shipped on the 1st delivered on the 2nd from California to Massachusetts?

Detailed Results:





















Delivered, February 02, 2011, 10:51 am, GARDNER, MA 01440







Out for Delivery, February 02, 2011, 8:52 am, GARDNER, MA 01440







Sorting Complete, February 02, 2011, 8:42 am, GARDNER, MA 01440







Arrival at Post Office, February 02, 2011, 6:30 am, GARDNER, MA 01440







Processed through Sort Facility, February 02, 2011, 1:47 am, SHREWSBURY, MA 01546







Electronic Shipping Info Received, February 01, 2011


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

Hi PapaSmurf. I thought that I would post this here, since I'm in the club and you are of great influence here at OCN. H969 can tell you that I am intersted in helping in my own little way. That's what OCN is all about...helping out.
Anyways, I'm trying to create a useful "Overclocker's BSOD codes list". This list would eventually be for Intel and AMD. My thread is here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/935829-overclockers-bsod-code-list.html
Please take a look, comment, and help me get input from more Pros like you


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaMMeR=GoM=*


Hi PapaSmurf. I thought that I would post this here, since I'm in the club and you are of great influence here at OCN. H969 can tell you that I am intersted in helping in my own little way. That's what OCN is all about...helping out.
Anyways, I'm trying to create a useful "Overclocker's BSOD codes list". This list would eventually be for Intel and AMD. My thread is here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...code-list.html
Please take a look, comment, and help me get input from more Pros like you










Checked out your BSOD Thread.. Good Idea. Clean it up and make it pretty and get it Stickied. It is a gReAt IDEA!!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


SVC must have done a special order or something because of my being a new customer?, shipped on the 1st delivered on the 2nd from California to Massachusetts?

Detailed Results:





















Delivered, February 02, 2011, 10:51 am, GARDNER, MA 01440







Out for Delivery, February 02, 2011, 8:52 am, GARDNER, MA 01440







Sorting Complete, February 02, 2011, 8:42 am, GARDNER, MA 01440







Arrival at Post Office, February 02, 2011, 6:30 am, GARDNER, MA 01440







Processed through Sort Facility, February 02, 2011, 1:47 am, SHREWSBURY, MA 01546







Electronic Shipping Info Received, February 01, 2011


That looks like it might have been drop shipped from the supplier or something.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaMMeR=GoM=*


Hi PapaSmurf. I thought that I would post this here, since I'm in the club and you are of great influence here at OCN. H969 can tell you that I am intersted in helping in my own little way. That's what OCN is all about...helping out.
Anyways, I'm trying to create a useful "Overclocker's BSOD codes list". This list would eventually be for Intel and AMD. My thread is here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...code-list.html
Please take a look, comment, and help me get input from more Pros like you










Looks good so far. About the only thing I would add is the instructions on how to run *sfc /scannow* and* chkdsk /r* for those that don't know how. I'm amazed at how many people here at OCN don't know how to run them.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

man this waiting till friday night to get my case sucks. glad its only friday and not the 19th like it was suppose to be orignally.


----------



## cjc75

Hey guys, got a small upgrade coming in a day or so for my Scout!

Ordered another set of G-skill Ripjaws to bump myself up to 8GB on Ram, it was cheap and figured I'd add it just for the hell of it. Plus, I was just sent some money to splurg on myself and I got some video editing software that it would be useful for.

Next will be deciding on what to do about a new front fan, as I'v been contemplating that one for a long while. Kinda leaning towards putting in a red Enermax Apollish Vegas into the 5.25 bays...

I'v been experimenting with one of the CM R4's that I took off my side Panel a couple weeks back. Put one back into the case and been trying different placement ideas to see what happens. One thing I noticed, I put one into the HDD bay to see if it might help improve the existing front fan...

Not a damned bit of difference. In fact, could not even feel any airflow from it, which makes me really wonder exactly what good, the stock front Case Fan really is, considering the entire HDD bay is blocking about 80% of its air flow....

I am also contemplating taking out the stock blow hole fan on the top, and putting the other R4 there, but reversed and running as an intake. I'v been wondering whether having an exhaust fan there is stealing air flow from my H50. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## BriSleep

@ cjc75: I've wondered that too, but we've had a couple of people try it both ways. I think Clee was the last one to do a whole set of tests, with the numbers. I don't have exact memories anymore.







I do know he had push/ pull going with at least one shroud, he had the same fans I used on Mindy's and he ended up with the cooler out the back and the blowhole out the top. 
Try it though, never hurts to experiment!







Except with live electricity and hand grenades!


----------



## PapaSmurf

With the 3.5" bays intact about the only thing the front fan does is cool the hard drives. If you want to increase intake airflow from the front zip tie a 120mm fan into the bottom three 5.25" drive bays after removing the metal shields. That will give you a HUGE boost in cooling.


----------



## Jamyy10

I just got my motherboard back guys!!!!!!

And yay its working























And i got Â£200 in total for birthday money, so i'm looking for an SSD! I'm only planning on spending around Â£100 so i'm in need of a bit of help









Which SSD's would you guys pick out from this list?

LINK


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


I just got my motherboard back guys!!!!!!

And yay its working























And i got Â£200 in total for birthday money, so i'm looking for an SSD! I'm only planning on spending around Â£100 so i'm in need of a bit of help









Which SSD's would you guys pick out from this list?

LINK


http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Compo...roductId=43616

that one is the best i saw in that list, in your price range


----------



## BigFrank

Thinking of grabbing myself a CMSS, anyone get 11" GPU ( 6950 ) and NH d14 in this case?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Thinking of grabbing myself a CMSS, anyone get 11" GPU ( 6950 ) and NH d14 in this case?


as far as the gpu, you would most likely have to mod it unless your mb has the top pcie slot high enough for it to slide into the 5.25 bay. the nh d14, i have no clue.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Search is your friend. Taken from a post by one of the other members.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


I have the Noctua NH- D14 installed in my Scout with all the stock fans in place, it is tight but goes in and out very easy, it is a pleasure to mount and unmount, very simple.

Yes it fits!!!


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12325303*
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Solid+State+Drives/OCZ+Agility+2+60GB+2.5%22+SATA-II+Solid+State+Hard+Drive+?productId=43616
> 
> that one is the best i saw in that list, in your price range


I think you are right. I'm just wondering if i will benefit from the model up? It would give me an extra 30gig for an extra £40.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12323296*
> man this waiting till friday night to get my case sucks. glad its only friday and not the 19th like it was suppose to be orignally.


I know right? Its like Christmas Night. That was the longest 4 hours of my Life.

LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12325280*
> I just got my motherboard back guys!!!!!!
> 
> And yay its working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i got £200 in total for birthday money, so i'm looking for an SSD! I'm only planning on spending around £100 so i'm in need of a bit of help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which SSD's would you guys pick out from this list?
> 
> LINK


I like this one.. I have it.. The best I can get is 165 but I have an old board that has no bios instructions for SSDs


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12325477*
> Thinking of grabbing myself a CMSS, anyone get 11" GPU ( 6950 ) and NH d14 in this case?


11 inches is a half inch too big for the scout.. but it can be done. We usually find Mobos that have a high placement for the PCI x16 so the card will go inside the DVD drive bays. Or you can take out the HDD bays and shorten it to give room for the extra length of the card.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12327111*
> 11 inches is a half inch too big for the scout.. but it can be done. We usually find Mobos that have a high placement for the PCI x16 so the card will go inside the DVD drive bays. Or you can take out the HDD bays and shorten it to give room for the extra length of the card.


The card comes in at like 10 3/4" to be exact. Does the HDD cage just come right out?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12327131*
> The card comes in at like 10 3/4" to be exact. Does the HDD cage just come right out?


get a drill and drill out 8 total rivets. 4 connecting the 5.25 to hd tray and 4 connecting hd tray to bottom. really simple


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12324426*
> Hey guys, got a small upgrade coming in a day or so for my Scout!
> 
> Ordered another set of G-skill Ripjaws to bump myself up to 8GB on Ram, it was cheap and figured I'd add it just for the hell of it. Plus, I was just sent some money to splurg on myself and I got some video editing software that it would be useful for.
> 
> Next will be deciding on what to do about a new front fan, as I'v been contemplating that one for a long while. Kinda leaning towards putting in a red Enermax Apollish Vegas into the 5.25 bays...
> 
> I'v been experimenting with one of the CM R4's that I took off my side Panel a couple weeks back. Put one back into the case and been trying different placement ideas to see what happens. One thing I noticed, I put one into the HDD bay to see if it might help improve the existing front fan...
> 
> Not a damned bit of difference. In fact, could not even feel any airflow from it, which makes me really wonder exactly what good, the stock front Case Fan really is, considering the entire HDD bay is blocking about 80% of its air flow....
> 
> I am also contemplating taking out the stock blow hole fan on the top, and putting the other R4 there, but reversed and running as an intake. I'v been wondering whether having an exhaust fan there is stealing air flow from my H50. Any thoughts on that?


I plugged my Apollish that's running in the top bays into the MoBo and you most definitely CAN feel the airflow from that fan. The bottom one? Well you can KINDA feel some air thru the drive cage from my new Rosewill. Not much. I'm thinking of fastening the old fan inside the cage with some zip ties to help.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12324426*
> Hey guys, got a small upgrade coming in a day or so for my Scout!
> 
> Ordered another set of G-skill Ripjaws to bump myself up to 8GB on Ram, it was cheap and figured I'd add it just for the hell of it. Plus, I was just sent some money to splurg on myself and I got some video editing software that it would be useful for.
> 
> Next will be deciding on what to do about a new front fan, as I'v been contemplating that one for a long while. Kinda leaning towards putting in a red Enermax Apollish Vegas into the 5.25 bays...
> 
> I'v been experimenting with one of the CM R4's that I took off my side Panel a couple weeks back. Put one back into the case and been trying different placement ideas to see what happens. One thing I noticed, I put one into the HDD bay to see if it might help improve the existing front fan...
> 
> Not a damned bit of difference. In fact, could not even feel any airflow from it, which makes me really wonder exactly what good, the stock front Case Fan really is, considering the entire HDD bay is blocking about 80% of its air flow....
> 
> I am also contemplating taking out the stock blow hole fan on the top, and putting the other R4 there, but reversed and running as an intake. I'v been wondering whether having an exhaust fan there is stealing air flow from my H50. Any thoughts on that?


I would love to see you use your side window as an exhaust fan and the Blowhole as a puller. That would be interesting . But I think the fan in front is more for equalizing the pressure in the case or not. I can remember there was some guys in the first 200 pages and they were playing with using air blocking under the DVD drive and then putting the fan in the hole and creating a more enclosed atmosphere in the front to increase fan pressure. Kev_b is currently using a inner case cork liner. I am very interested in what will be the end result of this.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12325280*
> I just got my motherboard back guys!!!!!!
> 
> And yay its working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i got £200 in total for birthday money, so i'm looking for an SSD! I'm only planning on spending around £100 so i'm in need of a bit of help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which SSD's would you guys pick out from this list?
> 
> LINK


I am partial to the Intel, but I would get the OCZ Agility 2 because the 20 extra GB is a lot! and it will make a world of difference, you will not have to pay as close of Attn to it as you would with a 40GB


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12324426*
> Hey guys, got a small upgrade coming in a day or so for my Scout!
> 
> Ordered another set of G-skill Ripjaws to bump myself up to 8GB on Ram, it was cheap and figured I'd add it just for the hell of it. Plus, I was just sent some money to splurg on myself and I got some video editing software that it would be useful for.
> 
> Next will be deciding on what to do about a new front fan, as I'v been contemplating that one for a long while. Kinda leaning towards putting in a red Enermax Apollish Vegas into the 5.25 bays...
> 
> I'v been experimenting with one of the CM R4's that I took off my side Panel a couple weeks back. Put one back into the case and been trying different placement ideas to see what happens. One thing I noticed, I put one into the HDD bay to see if it might help improve the existing front fan...
> 
> Not a damned bit of difference. In fact, could not even feel any airflow from it, which makes me really wonder exactly what good, the stock front Case Fan really is, considering the entire HDD bay is blocking about 80% of its air flow....
> 
> I am also contemplating taking out the stock blow hole fan on the top, and putting the other R4 there, but reversed and running as an intake. I'v been wondering whether having an exhaust fan there is stealing air flow from my H50. Any thoughts on that?


Yes I have been wondering if the top fan would be better blowing on my NH-D14?
But my video cards over heat without the side fan on them, and yes I know so many peeps here don't use a side fan but for some reason I need mine.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12326832*
> I know right? Its like Christmas Night. That was the longest 4 hours of my Life.
> 
> LOL


LOL, HAHAHAHA longest 4 hours? your poor parents!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12328815*
> Yes I have been wondering if the top fan would be better blowing on my NH-D14?
> But my video cards over heat without the side fan on them, and yes I know so many peeps here don't use a side fan but for some reason I need mine.


Possibly. The only way to know for sure is to try it. Just like with your vid cards running cooler with a side panel fan it's possible that you will benefit from it. Just because it doesn't help most people doesn't mean it won't help you.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12323296*
> man this waiting till friday night to get my case sucks. glad its only friday and not the 19th like it was suppose to be orignally.


I'm beginning to know that feeling very well. I ordered some new ram from Newegg when they had the 15% off sale a couple of weeks ago. They screwed around and didn't ship it right away so instead of getting it on Friday Jan 28th it didn't make it until Tuesday Feb 1st. Started having problems with one stick right away then it stopped working altogether when the heatspreaders fell off taking two of the chips with them. Got a hold of them to arrange the RMA, but they didn't get that to me until Wednesday when UPS was closed due to the storms up here so it didn't ship out until Friday and didn't get back to Newegg until today. Of course they are slow and didn't get the replacements shipped today so I probably won't see them until next Tuesday.

What really bugs me is that the one good stick of 1066 was running at 1140 no problem with stock voltage and the rated 5-5-5 timings so I was really pumped up thinking I really had something. Knowing my luck the new stuff will probably barely do it's rated 1066.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12328641*
> I am partial to the Intel, but I would get the OCZ Agility 2 because the 20 extra GB is a lot! and it will make a world of difference, you will not have to pay as close of Attn to it as you would with a 40GB


My thoughts exactly.










Mine is 164... this is Low score.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


LOL, HAHAHAHA longest 4 hours? your poor parents!










LOL....


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'm beginning to know that feeling very well. I ordered some new ram from Newegg when they had the 15% off sale a couple of weeks ago. They screwed around and didn't ship it right away so instead of getting it on Friday Jan 28th it didn't make it until Tuesday Feb 1st. Started having problems with one stick right away then it stopped working altogether when the heatspreaders fell off taking two of the chips with them. Got a hold of them to arrange the RMA, but they didn't get that to me until Wednesday when UPS was closed due to the storms up here so it didn't ship out until Friday and didn't get back to Newegg until today. Of course they are slow and didn't get the replacements shipped today so I probably won't see them until next Tuesday.

What really bugs me is that the one good stick of 1066 was running at 1140 no problem with stock voltage and the rated 5-5-5 timings so I was really pumped up thinking I really had something. Knowing my luck the new stuff will probably barely do it's rated 1066.


I would be pulling out my hair by this time Papa. Bless you my friend.


----------



## BriSleep

Hi Gang!! I'm back!!








Swapped the mobos out, put the old one in the box, gotta put the adress on and RMA on but I'm almost done. Then when I get the new board back, compare it to this A1 series and if it's as good as or better, switch again.







It'll probably be at least 6 weeks though, looks like I"m in the waiting game with others here.

I had a little start, er, false start, had to load defaults because the battery on the new board was dead!







Man! Then couldn't find my settings book, then re-set everything, went from a 1.45V overclock with a +300mv add on to a 1.418V with the +300mv. Nice, this mobo is running cooler so far! Cpu is at 22c at rest (that's idle while on the internet). I'll run Prime95 before I go to bed & see what my NB and vreg temps are & if I can take more of a volt drop than I already have.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


I am partial to the Intel, but I would get the OCZ Agility 2 because the 20 extra GB is a lot! and it will make a world of difference, you will not have to pay as close of Attn to it as you would with a 40GB


I third this drive the Agility 2 is much better than most of the drives in that list, it's well worth the extra money & if I hadn't bought a house I'd have two of the Mushkin Callisto 180G's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Yes I have been wondering if the top fan would be better blowing on my NH-D14? 
But my video cards over heat without the side fan on them, and yes I know so many peeps here don't use a side fan but for some reason I need mine.


I dunno, about the top fan anyway, it could work, esp if you go to a bay fan too. I forgot yesterday that Mindy's Scout has that Apollish in the bays with the foam board air supression on top. I've tried hers with no side fans and her 5850BE does get a little warmer, maybe 6c, not bad considering the two fans on the side are $8- fans that are real quiet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Possibly. The only way to know for sure is to try it. Just like with your vid cards running cooler with a side panel fan it's possible that you will benefit from it. Just because it doesn't help most people doesn't mean it won't help you.


True true true! I'm always one to encourage adventuring! If you don't know if it will work, try it. Wait, didn't I say this yesterday? Except with electricity and hand grenades!









Enigma's not the only one with a surprise for y'all! I have a little thing I'm going to be posting on soon, just figuring out which things to cut and which to leave in.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'm beginning to know that feeling very well. I ordered some new ram from Newegg when they had the 15% off sale a couple of weeks ago. They screwed around and didn't ship it right away so instead of getting it on Friday Jan 28th it didn't make it until Tuesday Feb 1st. Started having problems with one stick right away then it stopped working altogether when the heatspreaders fell off taking two of the chips with them. Got a hold of them to arrange the RMA, but they didn't get that to me until Wednesday when UPS was closed due to the storms up here so it didn't ship out until Friday and didn't get back to Newegg until today. Of course they are slow and didn't get the replacements shipped today so I probably won't see them until next Tuesday.

What really bugs me is that the one good stick of 1066 was running at 1140 no problem with stock voltage and the rated 5-5-5 timings so I was really pumped up thinking I really had something. Knowing my luck the new stuff will probably barely do it's rated 1066.


OMG, man, hurry up and wait








I have to know what ram did you get?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


can someone help me quickly please?

I just got all my parts and am putting it together.. I just did the ram/cpu/back plate and am trying to put my video card in.. where is the screw to mount my GPU? Did it come with the case and if so which one was it??


Since nobody answered your question and if you haven't figured it out yet, the answer to your question is yes, the screws came with the case. They are actually screwed into the case holding in the expansion slot covers. I used them to secure my video card before I did the Lian-Li mod as seen here


----------



## Xyrate

Hi Guys,

Been awhile since I've posted here. Well I started my first build last night. Thought I would post a picture. Right now my cable management is non-existent. I'm just trying to make sure it all runs before I even attempt to make it pretty.

I did have a quick question, for the CPU power connector should I get an extension cable and run it behind the mobo to hide it? Right now I just have it running right across the front. Also, do I need to raise the mobo slightly to prevent the wire from touching the back of the mobo? Sorry for the newb question!









Let me know what you think


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Hi Guys,

Been awhile since I've posted here. Well I started my first build last night. Thought I would post a picture. Right now my cable management is non-existent. I'm just trying to make sure it all runs before I even attempt to make it pretty.

I did have a quick question, for the CPU power connector should I get an extension cable and run it behind the mobo to hide it? Right now I just have it running right across the front. Also, do I need to raise the mobo slightly to prevent the wire from touching the back of the mobo? Sorry for the newb question!









Let me know what you think




If you leave your PSU upside down like that, then yes, you'll have to get an extension. NO, you won't have to raise the mobo, for with the extension you'll be able to run it behind the tray itself.

I don't know why you want to run your PSU upside down like that? Think about it if the scout had a top mount PSU would you mount the PSU in the current orientation? The Scout has a grill on the bottom to isolate the the PSU from the system heat. If your case sits on carpet then get a piece of anything rigid to set the Scout on. Plywood, MDF, a cut down stair tread or anything like that.

With PSU mounted upside down like that, it disrupts the flow of air through the case. If you turn it over you won't need an extension and you'll have much neater looking cable management.

EDIT: Also unless you plan on overclocking the bejeesus out of that system you don't even need that second 6pin cable plugged into your mobo above the GPU.

2ND EDIT: Pull the 6pin power connector and plug both 4pin connectors in at the top. You'll have plenty of CPU power, unless like I said above, you plan on trying to get like 5gigs + out of that board.


----------



## H969

Brand new $10.95 regular $42.95, this looks like a good deal, but I am not sure, those that know can get it here..http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...k-247p1070.htm


----------



## Xyrate

Thanks for the advice Rockr. I will flip the PSU when I get home tonight. Dunno what I was thinking when I put that in last night. I will try to run the cable behind the mobo then but I'm guessing it won't fit without an extension. I will also pull out the second 6-pin from the mobo.

Another question, should I attach a second fan onto my heatsink to try doing the push-pull method?

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Brand new $10.95 regular $42.95, this looks like a good deal, but I am not sure, those that know can get it here..http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...k-247p1070.htm


It's an old vreg / mosfet cooler block, not too high in demand cause those who want it usually get one like this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekdfidka.html

I mean, it's great for the price but it's a specialty item because the mosfet size varies from different brands and then within the brand, different revisions.








Thing is, as the NB gets more integrated onto the cpu (sandy bridge, bulldozer), the less cooling that set will need, right now most guys I know that have had a problem strap on a set of these: 
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/misimoch.html 
Or something similar, like this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/delfub.html
Or any combination that works.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Thanks for the advice Rockr. I will flip the PSU when I get home tonight. Dunno what I was thinking when I put that in last night. I will try to run the cable behind the mobo then but I'm guessing it won't fit without an extension. I will also pull out the second 6-pin from the mobo.

Another question, should I attach a second fan onto my heatsink to try doing the push-pull method?

Thanks again for the help!










Much like Rockr already said really, I have a 460mm 4+4pin CPU lead on my current PSU, I routed it behind the Mobo tray (btw, cables are *never* routed under the motherboard itself, people say "behind the Mobo", but what they mean is take the other side panel off and route it behind the tray itself. Sharp pins can heat up (depending what they are), and if they're stabbing into any of the leads of the cable, the heat will slowly melt the cable sleeving and eventually short with the PSU cable, taking your Mobo. I don't think this has ever happened, but I've not heard anyone running wires behind their Mobo itself before, so) and it just wouldn't fit, barely mind you, I reckon another Centimetre or two woulda had it perfect.

I literally just had the plug against the socket at an angle, but couldn't get my fingers in to get the leverage it needed, it woulda been tight anyway, and I wasn't gonna remove my cooler for anyone.
My older crappy PSU however, was a little longer, and routed behind the Mobo tray, and there's a slot at the utmost top of the tray, if you loosen the top screws of the Mobo, you can get the plugs through, just beside the top fan, and into the sockets.

Unless you're OCing your GPU excessively, you won't need the 6-pin into the Mobo. The power through the PCI Bus itself is enough to power your card just fine, with an average OC.
If you somehow get huge OC's or do a voltmod and do need the lead, you can route it to the left, under the bottom PCI slot, and upwards from there, if you pop your card out, there's a notch where the bottom of the card's PCB nears the Mobo, you can run the lead under that notch and pop the card back in place for a tidier setup.

My case is also on carpet currently, I robbed a couple of Mega Blocks off my Nephew and placed them near the rear feet of the case to jack it up a little, making sure it wasn't constricted by the pile.









Finally, a push/pull on your 212+ will only drop your temps by about 2-3c, 5c if you're lucky. Ultimately it depends on what fans you use.
You might have a better time simply replacing the current Push fan on it entirely, and leaving it with only one lot of noise contributing to it.
Scythe Gentle Typhoon's, or the 38mm thick Ultra Kaze's have great Static Pressure, which is what you want more than you do CFM with a HS like that.
Also Yate Loon's, and whatever anyone else might recommend.

Sorry for the long-arse post.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'm beginning to know that feeling very well. I ordered some new ram from Newegg when they had the 15% off sale a couple of weeks ago. They screwed around and didn't ship it right away so instead of getting it on Friday Jan 28th it didn't make it until Tuesday Feb 1st.



Newegg has me frustrated right now as well...

Ordered a second set of G-skill Ripjaws on Tuesday, free shipping with the Eggsaver which I know does not ship through UPS but does DHL to USPS... usually when I do Eggsaver, I usually get it pretty quick.

I paid the extra $2 for their "expedited" shipping service cause I ordered 2 hours before noon PST.

They expedited it, shipped it out same day. Tracking Info says it shipped from Memphis Tennessee.

I'm in Atlanta GA.

I thought.. "awesome, I'll have it delivered in a couple days!"

Well, today, a couple days later... Tracking Info FINALLY shows up and shows its been shipped from Memphis, to St. Louis MO. where it arrived last night at some DHL HQ facility and handed off to USPS this morning at 1am.

Ok, seriously? ***? You ship it north, to send it south?

Does this make sense in any way at all?


----------



## Xyrate

Ohhh I see what you mean... I totally thought you put the wire behind the mobo. I'm such a newb! 







I will have to try it tonight, thanks for the clarification! Evo


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


I plugged my Apollish that's running in the top bays into the MoBo and you most definitely CAN feel the airflow from that fan. The bottom one? Well you can KINDA feel some air thru the drive cage from my new Rosewill. Not much. I'm thinking of fastening the old fan inside the cage with some zip ties to help.


I am definitely leaning towards putting the Apollish into the front 5.25 bays when I get it. Also kinda leaning towards ordering the 140mm version, and just using the 5.25's built in locking mechanism to hold it in place. Then I will probably find some way to rig up my H50 to sit closer to the front instead of in the rear.

If I do that, then I can leave the blow hole as an exhaust...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I would love to see you use your side window as an exhaust fan and the Blowhole as a puller. That would be interesting . But I think the fan in front is more for equalizing the pressure in the case or not. I can remember there was some guys in the first 200 pages and they were playing with using air blocking under the DVD drive and then putting the fan in the hole and creating a more enclosed atmosphere in the front to increase fan pressure. Kev_b is currently using a inner case cork liner. I am very interested in what will be the end result of this.


When I get my new Ripjaws delivered and install them, then I plan to play around a little more with the two spare R4's that I took off the side panel.

May experiment with putting one back on, as an exhaust.

I would be interested in creating some sort of enclosed wind tunnel, from the front fan in the 5.25 bays, to the H50... that is when I get a fan for the front 5.25 bays.

But of course, its all about having the money to spend, and the time to invest in doing it right! LOL I am known to be impatient when it comes to working on a PC, but I learned my lesson when I built my Scout in the first place.. as my impatience cost me a broken Scout that I had to get a replacement front panel for!

May wait a little longer for that Tax Return before I do anything more!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

holy crap. guess who just walked in the door? MY CASE!!! sister took thur/fri off work and school and drove here last night!!!!!! i am sooooo excited...now to rip it apart and start modding it so i can get my dam system in it LOL.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Ohhh I see what you mean... I totally thought you put the wire behind the mobo. I'm such a newb!







I will have to try it tonight, thanks for the clarification! Evo


It's cool man, everyone says "behind the Mobo" afterall.









Can you imagine, with all the wires in place behind the Mobo, placing the Mobo down, screwing it in, GPU in. Go to plug in the wires you layed nicely under the Mobo and:-
"Ahh Sh...eet Metal!! I layed a 6-pin PCI-E instead of a 4-pin CPU!!!!"










Let us know how it goes.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


holy crap. guess who just walked in the door? MY CASE!!! sister took thur/fri off work and school and drove here last night!!!!!! i am sooooo excited...now to rip it apart and start modding it so i can get my dam system in it LOL.


Awesome! Be gentle when you rip it apart, and stairs=bad.

Show us pics as you go!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


holy crap. guess who just walked in the door? MY CASE!!! sister took thur/fri off work and school and drove here last night!!!!!! i am sooooo excited...now to rip it apart and start modding it so i can get my dam system in it LOL.


 Beautiful thing. 'ENJOY'!!!!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


holy crap. guess who just walked in the door? MY CASE!!! sister took thur/fri off work and school and drove here last night!!!!!! i am sooooo excited...now to rip it apart and start modding it so i can get my dam system in it LOL.


FANTASTIC! Now make sure this case doesn't make the way of the cat path.









BTW: I didn't know "crap" was holy.
















Look forward to seeing the photos of your completed computer system in this case.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


FANTASTIC! Now make sure this case doesn't make the way of the cat path.









BTW: I didn't know "crap" was holy.
















Look forward to seeing the photos of your completed computer system in this case.










you have to eat alot of swiss cheese....

im going to take it out of the box later today and get my cuts on....i have decided to run it without a hd bay and use my adapters to get all myhd's into the 5.25 bay. should free up a little air movement too.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12332084*
> OMG, man, hurry up and wait:headscrat
> I have to know what ram did you get?


2 x 2g Kingston HyperX T1 PC2-8500.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12332301*
> Since nobody answered your question and if you haven't figured it out yet, the answer to your question is yes, the screws came with the case. They are actually screwed into the case holding in the expansion slot covers. I used them to secure my video card before I did the Lian-Li mod as seen here


It was answered numerous times, just not the same way you did.


----------



## Does10Things




----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12334985*
> Newegg has me frustrated right now as well...
> 
> Ordered a second set of G-skill Ripjaws on Tuesday, free shipping with the Eggsaver which I know does not ship through UPS but does DHL to USPS... usually when I do Eggsaver, I usually get it pretty quick.
> 
> I paid the extra $2 for their "expedited" shipping service cause I ordered 2 hours before noon PST.
> 
> They expedited it, shipped it out same day. Tracking Info says it shipped from Memphis Tennessee.
> 
> I'm in Atlanta GA.
> 
> I thought.. "awesome, I'll have it delivered in a couple days!"
> 
> Well, today, a couple days later... Tracking Info FINALLY shows up and shows its been shipped from Memphis, to St. Louis MO. where it arrived last night at some DHL HQ facility and handed off to USPS this morning at 1am.
> 
> Ok, seriously? ***? You ship it north, to send it south?
> 
> Does this make sense in any way at all?


And then DHL just sticks it in the freakin US Mail at the end.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12337068*
> And then DHL just sticks it in the freakin US Mail at the end.


Oh exactly...

In fact my tracking info just updated again in the last 30 minutes...

Says the package was "processed" at DHL's facility in St. Louis at 1am this morning, but then USPS took the package from them, at 9am this morning.

So chances are, I likely will not see it tomorrow, and since I had it shipped to my Office because I have people there I know I can trust to receive my packages when I'm out... so since its being shipped there, I probably will not see it until Monday.

So, whats normally, a 2 - 3 day delivery, is turned into almost an 8 day delivery! Frankly, I was hoping to install it this weekend. Irony here, come late tonight or sometime tomorrow, I will probably get another update on the Tracking info that states its in some facility in Memphis Tenn! Hah!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12335374*
> holy crap. guess who just walked in the door? MY CASE!!! sister took thur/fri off work and school and drove here last night!!!!!! i am sooooo excited...now to rip it apart and start modding it so i can get my dam system in it LOL.


Your Excitement brings me so much Joy.. Can't wait to See the Pictures..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12337183*
> Oh exactly...
> 
> In fact my tracking info just updated again in the last 30 minutes...
> 
> Says the package was "processed" at DHL's facility in St. Louis at 1am this morning, but then USPS took the package from them, at 9am this morning.
> 
> So chances are, I likely will not see it tomorrow, and since I had it shipped to my Office because I have people there I know I can trust to receive my packages when I'm out... so since its being shipped there, I probably will not see it until Monday.
> 
> So, whats normally, a 2 - 3 day delivery, is turned into almost an 8 day delivery! Frankly, I was hoping to install it this weekend. Irony here, come late tonight or sometime tomorrow, I will probably get another update on the Tracking info that states its in some facility in Memphis Tenn! Hah!


DHL sux so bad.. Why don't they just Mail it US Priority Mail and leave DHL out of it. I have Emailed them several time about this. When they send from Tenn. to BHM AL (UPS) I get it the day after they send it. I would ask for a refund of the extra money you paid for the RUSH DELIVERY and suggest that they leave DHL out of the equation.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Expedited (Rush Processing) fee is so it is more likely that it will be shipped out that same day. It has nothing to do with how long the actual shipping takes. If it ships the same day they will not refund the Rush Processing fee.


----------



## sethmo

Got my h2o setup installed last night. Going to get it wired up tonight.

Before on air:









h2o:


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12337402*
> The Expedited (Rush Processing) fee is so it is more likely that it will be shipped out that same day. It has nothing to do with how long the actual shipping takes. If it ships the same day they will not refund the Rush Processing fee.


^
^
^

What he said.

Usually, this service is more of a benefit when they ship through UPS or Fed Ex. If Newegg processes the order and gets it out the door on that very same day, then that is 1 less day of transportation with the carrier.

Newegg followed through on their part.

They had the Order processed, packaged, and ready for pick up within an hour of my placing the order.

Once it left Newegg however, its all in DHL's hands.

Granted, Newegg, _could_ have arranged for a straight pick up via USPS instead of DHL, but I have no idea how their "system" works.

Also, why DHL felt that they had to rush it to St. Louis instead of delivering straight to some facility in Atlanta, is also beyond me.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Does10Things;12336860*


Nice cable management.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethmo;12337470*
> Got my h2o setup installed last night. Going to get it wired up tonight.
> h2o:


Is that rad flush mounted? Did you have to off set the rad to the side to clear the ram?


----------



## sethmo

Yeah, its mounted to the top of the case. I just got everything back together, I will take some more pics tonight.

These are the pics I have so far:
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f39/sethmo38/Randoms/h2o%20Storm%20Scout/


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;12332908*
> Thanks for the advice Rockr. I will flip the PSU when I get home tonight. Dunno what I was thinking when I put that in last night. I will try to run the cable behind the mobo then but I'm guessing it won't fit without an extension. I will also pull out the second 6-pin from the mobo.
> 
> Another question, should I attach a second fan onto my heatsink to try doing the push-pull method?
> 
> Thanks again for the help!


Yes when you flip it you will gain like 5" on your cpu power so it should fit under the mobo., and snake it through a hole in the back if you have enough length.
The best thing is keep all your power wires so the just come out of hiding and then only enough showing so you can plug it in.
Yes if you have an extra fan use it.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


It's an old vreg / mosfet cooler block, not too high in demand cause those who want it usually get one like this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekdfidka.html

I mean, it's great for the price but it's a specialty item because the mosfet size varies from different brands and then within the brand, different revisions.








Thing is, as the NB gets more integrated onto the cpu (sandy bridge, bulldozer), the less cooling that set will need, right now most guys I know that have had a problem strap on a set of these: 
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/misimoch.html 
Or something similar, like this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/delfub.html
Or any combination that works.










 Ahh okay, thx BirSleep, it looked to good to be true.







I was thinking it was for the CPU.
Oh well no harm no foul


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


holy crap. guess who just walked in the door? MY CASE!!! sister took thur/fri off work and school and drove here last night!!!!!! i am sooooo excited...now to rip it apart and start modding it so i can get my dam system in it LOL.


 About time!!! Sheesh


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Does10Things*






























 Wow!
Very nice clean Scout!








I like it! Rad in the front, great camera work!
Welcome to OCN and the CMSSC


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;12335376*
> It's cool man, everyone says "behind the Mobo" afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine, with all the wires in place behind the Mobo, placing the Mobo down, screwing it in, GPU in. Go to plug in the wires you layed nicely under the Mobo and:-
> "Ahh Sh...eet Metal!! I layed a 6-pin PCI-E instead of a 4-pin CPU!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Be gentle when you rip it apart, and stairs=bad.
> 
> Show us pics as you go!!!


I ran mine right up under the Mobo. I flaten the wires with my fingers and run right under it!
Maybe thats wrong, but it was the only way it would fit, that was 11 months ago.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


DHL sux so bad.. Why don't they just Mail it US Priority Mail and leave DHL out of it. I have Emailed them several time about this. When they send from Tenn. to BHM AL (UPS) I get it the day after they send it. I would ask for a refund of the extra money you paid for the RUSH DELIVERY and suggest that they leave DHL out of the equation.










 Ya what he said^
Man Newegg got me one time on that expidited crap, never again, it always is here the next day if it ships from Jersey.
DHL I hate those guy's!!







I thought the went out of business


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethmo;12337470*
> Got my h2o setup installed last night. Going to get it wired up tonight.
> 
> Before on air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h2o:


Dude! you modded a rad in the top of the scout!!








That has got to be a first? Looks awesome!!
Great pic's, don't leave us hanging, I want to see more of that Scout!
Good luck tonight and please come back with more pictures!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethmo;12339660*
> Yeah, its mounted to the top of the case. I just got everything back together, I will take some more pics tonight.
> 
> These are the pics I have so far:
> http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f39/sethmo38/Randoms/h2o%20Storm%20Scout/


Nice album!


----------



## Enigma8750

The General's Pick
Absolutely awesome Build
With Oak Leaf Clusters!!!

*Wire Management like the Phone Companies Box.*










*I Don't remember ever seeing a Dual 120x240 Rad at the top of a Scout!*


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12341460*
> The General's Pick
> 
> Absolutely awesome Build
> With Oak Leaf Clusters!!!
> 
> Wire Management like the Phone Companies Box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Don't remember ever seeing a Dual 120x240 Rad at the top of a Scout!


Good eye, Gen E!
Lets hope that he or she joins our club!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12341460*
> The General's Pick
> Absolutely awesome Build
> With Oak Leaf Clusters!!!
> 
> *Wire Management like the Phone Companies Box.*


I especially like how he routed the SATA cables. I really need to get a case with a bottom mounted PSU so I can try something like that. With the cases I have now and two dual slot vid cards it just isn't possible to do it like that. I don't think there is enough space between the bottom edge of the mobo and the bottom of the case to cut a big enough hole to allow it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. Its time for me to share my great fortune with my Brother's and Sisters of OCN/CMSSC.










Remember I told you all that the Guy that was going to award me the Case with FannBlade's Case Award. It was supposed to be a Corsair 600t. Well here it is February and no case still. I forgive him. I understand that he would have to spend a lot of money to send the case from Canada, so I let him off the hook.










But, My Great Friend and Brother from Israel called me and said that the Idea of the whole situation was driving him Crazy, so he called me and while he was on the phone with me he was online and ordering me a Brand New Corsair 600t Case. I got it three days later.










The Friend that I am speaking of is our own Rogue1266.










A member that I actually believed had died in a tragic bomb blast for almost 8 months prior to his last Post. That same fateful day he was headed to the "Wailing Wall" to put prayers in the cracks of the last remaining wall of the Great Temple in Jerusalem.










I never gave up and as a memorial to him, I left him E-mails even though I know he would never answer, I thought that maybe one day someone would come across them and say "that Man had Good Friends."










Well to my total shock and amazement, He did answer me with a surprise phone call. His computer had been locked up with the ship that had been found to be laden with IRANIAN Weapon. His computer had been stuck in Israeli Customs for all that time. They searched everything on that ship down to the crew.










When he got the computer he was looking through Some YouTube Videos and saw the CMSSC tribute that I had done a few weeks prior. And that was when he called. I felt like I was talking to a Ghost.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EhuN742wdk[/ame]

Anyway. My New build, the Enigma0025 is ready to be revealed now and I dedicate this build to my Favorite Secret Mossad Agent in the World. Rogue1266. No he is not really part of the Mossad. At least I don't think he is.


















I love you Brother and sorry it took so long to tell all, but it was worth the wait. So without Further ado, The ENIGMA0025 BLACK OPS EDITION.


----------



## BdBanshee

You're leaving me hanging........................


----------



## Enigma8750

E N I G M A 0 0 2 5
THE CORSAIR 600T
BLACK OPS EDITION














































IT IS STILL INCOMPLETE AS YOU CAN SEE BUT I WANTED TO SHARE.
HOPE YOU LIKE IT. IT IS DEDICATED TO ROGUE1266.

Press here for build log


----------



## nickt1862

Enigma - Good things happen to people like you who not only give more than their shirt off their back but is one of those people who would find a hungry person sit them at the dinner table in your seat with the hot meal plate you already prepared for you - this is why with God's intervention people seek you out to help with brotherly/sisterly love in Christ. I'm lucky to have you as a friend and the first friend very soon after I joined this forum.







GOD Bless!


----------



## Enigma8750

Nick. Thank you for that comment. It means the world to me.


----------



## FannBlade

Looks good glad it all worked out!


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks FannBlade..


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Nick. Thank you for that comment. It means the world to me.


Enigma I am just in aww. You sir are a class act. What you have done for me, and in the past 2-3 weeks since I have joined what you have done for others in this club is amazing. I have decided after seeing your latest case that I will not be putting my parts into my case after all. I am going to be painting it and making my first real mod. I want to do you proud E and do my fellow scout members proud. E, I truly hope I can find the type of faith you have. Thank you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Blue.. My Faith is not my own. It is a gift. It is used for Love and Brotherhood and My Lord.


----------



## sethmo

Heres my finished Scout. Still kind of temporary. I am going to move my pump around so I can fit an optical drive, and also add another 120x240 rad up front and a gpu block.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sethmo*


Heres my finished Scout. Still kind of temporary. I am going to move my pump around so I can fit an optical drive, and also add another 120x240 rad up front and a gpu block.










































Wow. Very nice. That is killer looking. Never would have thought water cooling inside a scout...


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sethmo*


Heres my finished Scout. Still kind of temporary. I am going to move my pump around so I can fit an optical drive, and also add another 120x240 rad up front and a gpu block.










Those are some great pics! Perfect lighting.
Nice job on the build too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Very Nice sethmo.. You are a Trend setter.. I want you to join. First page. Fill it out.


----------



## sethmo

Thanks guys, I filled out the new members log.

I switched from a full tower Stacker 830. Awesome case, I just was tired of having that beast sitting on my desk haha. Plus, I wanted something that had black interior. I will be around for awhile, going to be some updates here in the next few weeks.

Awesome thread you guys have going here!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sethmo*


Thanks guys, I filled out the new members log.

I switched from a full tower Stacker 830. Awesome case, I just was tired of having that beast sitting on my desk haha. Plus, I wanted something that had black interior. I will be around for awhile, going to be some updates here in the next few weeks.

Awesome thread you guys have going here!


You should click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with when (or if) you ask questions.


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey Sethmo.. I still have my Enigma0019 Stacker 831 *Enigma Edition*. It is my Sig Rig Case but you're right. It is not a desk sitter.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


And then DHL just sticks it in the freakin US Mail at the end.


LOL! That's what happened to me. My soundcard for my old rig was supposed to come in on the 25th of Jan. I get a notice saying it's been delivered. No note on the door....no package! By the 27th I was looking at my neighbors and the painters repainting the apartments around here with suspicion. After asking the manager if a package was left in the office for me (no) I checked my mail. There it was! Thanks DHL!










Do not covet. Do not covet. Do not covet. Do not covet.
Congrats on the awesome new case!


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


LOL! That's what happened to me. My soundcard for my old rig was supposed to come in on the 25th of Jan. I get a notice saying it's been delivered. No note on the door....no package! By the 27th I was looking at my neighbors and the painters repainting the apartments around here with suspicion. After asking the manager if a package was left in the office for me (no) I checked my mail. There it was! Thanks DHL!










Do not covet. Do not covet. Do not covet. Do not covet.
Congrats on the awesome new case!


I know! I was looking at it over in the Graphite club thread and am finding it even harder to resist buying a Graphite now. I plan on waiting for Ivy Bridge and making the graphite my new build. But it sure is tempting to do it now.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sethmo*


Heres my finished Scout. Still kind of temporary. I am going to move my pump around so I can fit an optical drive, and also add another 120x240 rad up front and a gpu block.










I love me a water cooled Scout. I give it














For a HHD mounting option with a front mounted rad, check out my rig in my sig.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


E N I G M A 0 0 2 5
THE CORSAIR 600T
BLACK OPS EDITION

















































I'm digging the window! Did you use a drill and dremel to cut the slots? Nice touch with the Black Ops on CF under the drive bays. I'm so glad you got what you deserved.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


2 x 2g Kingston HyperX T1 PC2-8500.

It was answered numerous times, just not the same way you did.


it was replied to many times, but no-one answered his question. Read back through the posts and tell me if his original question was answered.

*EDIT:*
Upon further review, I must agree with Papasmurf; as the question was answered before me.


----------



## Rockr69

Attention Scouts

I've had the club patch made into decals with the blessing of the Boss.









I've got 25 sets and they're $5.00 a set. You'll get all three sizes shown. PM me if you would like to get in on this limited run of the C.M.S.S.C. patch decals. At that price I will just cover cost, so this is mainly for you guys and girls. If the demand is good I'll have more made up. Thanks!


----------



## Enigma8750

*Even though I have so many different builds I still love my Scout.








*

Love the New Badges.. I'm in....


----------



## FannBlade

Put me down for a set. I have a perfect case for those. Watch for the build "back from the dead".


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Put me down for a set. I have a perfect case for those. Watch for the build "back from the dead".


You got it Blade. PM with mailing address.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12345742*
> Put me down for a set. I have a perfect case for those. Watch for the build "back from the dead".


Or is it called cat scratch fever?


----------



## thecyb0rg

Rockr -- I sent you a PM.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12342420*
> E N I G M A 0 0 2 5
> THE CORSAIR 600T
> BLACK OPS EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS STILL INCOMPLETE AS YOU CAN SEE BUT I WANTED TO SHARE.
> HOPE YOU LIKE IT. IT IS DEDICATED TO ROGUE1266.
> 
> Press here for build log


WOW... I mean WOW!!!!







That's the??? WOW.... No words man...
""""THANK YOU""""" Love Ya Brother 'E'....








Beautiful man. Great work.... That window opening is just sweet dude along
with that emblem.... I'm just loving that thing... I'm really glad you liked it.
You well deserved that gift for placing in that Mod contest 'E'!!!
( I sent it to the wrong country???) <<< Still can't figure out how someone can do that but anyway.. All is forgiven on your end so nothing else to say..
But there was no way in hell you were going to win a contest; far and square, put all that money into a new mod build and not get what was stated in the rules for the contest... I couldn't let that go by with a friend of mine. Just didn't sit well me. You did that rig proud , Enigma8750...
You are a pro at what you do bud!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12345717*
> Attention Scouts
> 
> I've had the club patch made into decals with the blessing of the Boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 25 sets and they're $5.00 a set. You'll get all three sizes shown. PM me if you would like to get in on this limited run of the C.M.S.S.C. patch decals. At that price I will just cover cost, so this is mainly for you guys and girls. If the demand is good I'll have more made up. Thanks!


Rockr, I'm in... Deff..... Beautiful.. Hold 2 sets for me.. Please. Nice brother.
I'll wear the emblems Proud Sir...








P.S: Rockr, I must apologize to you sir... I stated that the 600T really wasn't all that. But after "E' transformed that puppy into a beautiful mod job and looking and reading all the reviews on that case. Well sir,all I have to say bud is you really know how to pick a good comp. case when you see one!!!!! Hats off to you sir and "E"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








P.S / P.S: Hold 2 please, wifes calling for dinner, got to run , be back on in about hour or so; I'l send you all the Info on me and funding info...

Thanks Enigma.. Your a true friend sir!!!


----------



## Rockr69

I am compiling a list of decal requests. I have a feeling these are gonna go fast. I'm down to 21 sets, so PM me with mailing address. These will be first come, first serve, so gt those details. Like I said earlier, if the demand is great enough I'll have more made up.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

add me for a set please.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12342420*
> E N I G M A 0 0 2 5
> THE CORSAIR 600T
> BLACK OPS EDITION
> 
> IT IS STILL INCOMPLETE AS YOU CAN SEE BUT I WANTED TO SHARE.
> HOPE YOU LIKE IT. IT IS DEDICATED TO ROGUE1266.
> 
> Press here for build log


That creme color threw me at first, but the more I look the more I like. All me and the rockr girls in my head have to say is " we wants one, we wants the precious!!" Good work my friend and to Rouge1266, you are the official coolest member for the next 24 hours:yessir:







:thumb:


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12346615*
> ( I sent it to the wrong country???) <<< Still can't figure out how someone can do that but anyway.. All is forgiven on your end so nothing else to say..
> But there was no way in hell you were going to win a contest; far and square, put all that money into a new mod build and not get what was stated in the rules for the contest... I couldn't let that go by with a friend of mine. Just didn't sit well me.


Man I'll be glad when this is all forgotten! It brings my blood pressure way up. I can't stress enough how bad this makes me feel. I promise this will not happen again even if it means never doing it again!







I hope to make up for it right here sooooon.
Here is my last post before I closed the thread.
Case giveaway final thoughts


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12342316*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. Its time for me to share my great fortune with my Brother's and Sisters of OCN/CMSSC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember I told you all that the Guy that was going to award me the Case with FannBlade's Case Award. It was supposed to be a Corsair 600t. Well here it is February and no case still. I forgive him. I understand that he would have to spend a lot of money to send the case from Canada, so I let him off the hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, My Great Friend and Brother from Israel called me and said that the Idea of the whole situation was driving him Crazy, so he called me and while he was on the phone with me he was online and ordering me a Brand New Corsair 600t Case. I got it three days later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Friend that I am speaking of is our own Rogue1266.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A member that I actually believed had died in a tragic bomb blast for almost 8 months prior to his last Post. That same fateful day he was headed to the "Wailing Wall" to put prayers in the cracks of the last remaining wall of the Great Temple in Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never gave up and as a memorial to him, I left him E-mails even though I know he would never answer, I thought that maybe one day someone would come across them and say "that Man had Good Friends."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to my total shock and amazement, He did answer me with a surprise phone call. His computer had been locked up with the ship that had been found to be laden with IRANIAN Weapon. His computer had been stuck in Israeli Customs for all that time. They searched everything on that ship down to the crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he got the computer he was looking through Some YouTube Videos and saw the CMSSC tribute that I had done a few weeks prior. And that was when he called. I felt like I was talking to a Ghost.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EhuN742wdk
> Anyway. My New build, the Enigma0025 is ready to be revealed now and I dedicate this build to my Favorite Secret Mossad Agent in the World. Rogue1266. No he is not really part of the Mossad. At least I don't think he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love you Brother and sorry it took so long to tell all, but it was worth the wait. So without Further ado, The ENIGMA0025 BLACK OPS EDITION.


Yup okay now I am all tear eyed, great story, it has been a crazy couple weeks!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12342420*
> E N I G M A 0 0 2 5
> 
> THE CORSAIR 600T
> BLACK OPS EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS STILL INCOMPLETE AS YOU CAN SEE BUT I WANTED TO SHARE.
> HOPE YOU LIKE IT. IT IS DEDICATED TO ROGUE1266.
> 
> Press here for build log


Wow man! You did not waste any time!!
I like it!:yessir:I love it! We need some more of it!!








Way too go Boss!!!!! You taking care of that itch I see, It is so therapeutic, I am happy for you!!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

got my case completly torn apart. removed all the rivets, cut out front and top fan areas. now taking a break then back out to cut 5.25 bay where it needs to. Then a good wash and a paint...trying to decide between doing red accents(mb tray, front 5.25/fan grills, rear pcie slots) or just painting it all red. tell me what you guys think. i have a full garage so i have the room to paint and let it dry correctly.


----------



## Jamyy10

I have been doing some looking around for SSD's and i have just run into this OCZ Vertex 2E 120GB for £168 at this LINK

I worked out that this is an amazing deal because the 60GB Agility 2 i was going to get is £90. And then the Vertex 2 100GB is £165 at ARIA. So that means i'm getting 20GB Free if i went for the 120GB Vertex 2E.

I have also been looking for the vertex 2 because it has 50000 IOPS rather than 10000 IOPS that the Agility 2 has. But does the extra 40k IOPS make much of a difference and what does the E stand for? (Sorry for being so nooby)

What do you guys think?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12348167*
> got my case completly torn apart. removed all the rivets, cut out front and top fan areas. now taking a break then back out to cut 5.25 bay where it needs to. Then a good wash and a paint...trying to decide between doing red accents(mb tray, front 5.25/fan grills, rear pcie slots) or just painting it all red. tell me what you guys think. i have a full garage so i have the room to paint and let it dry correctly.


I know someone did the mesh in red at some point and I wasn't a big fan of it. What about the case a dark matte red (about the color of the storm logo on the top front, maybe a little darker) with flat black accents (mesh, ect) and a lightly tinted window with red LEDs, not too bright?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12348832*
> I know someone did the mesh in red at some point and I wasn't a big fan of it. What about the case a dark matte red (about the color of the storm logo on the top front, maybe a little darker) with flat black accents (mesh, ect) and a lightly tinted window with red LEDs, not too bright?


i was thinking a dark red, like this color. and yes, front mesh, then mb tray, then back pcie covers. Also going to get some red led fans to brigthen it up.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12348205*
> I have been doing some looking around for SSD's and i have just run into this OCZ Vertex 2E 120GB for £168 at this LINK
> 
> I worked out that this is an amazing deal because the 60GB Agility 2 i was going to get is £90. And then the Vertex 2 100GB is £165 at ARIA. So that means i'm getting 20GB Free if i went for the 120GB Vertex 2E.
> 
> I have also been looking for the vertex 2 because it has 50000 IOPS rather than 10000 IOPS that the Agility 2 has. But does the extra 40k IOPS make much of a difference and what does the E stand for? (Sorry for being so nooby)
> 
> What do you guys think?


Here's a nice review of the Vertex 2E, and should answer any questions you have on your mind. Sounds good after giving it a read myself.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2010/08/17/ocz-vertex-2e-review-120gb/1

Also, what's the carriage on OCUK? It used to be sorta fixed rate minumim, Scan have it only 60p cheaper than OCUK, but their carriage is also only £3.99.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120gb-ocz-technology-vertex-2e-25-sandforce-ssd-mlc-flash-read-285mb-s-write-275mb-s

A few of the guys here are pretty well knowledgeable with SSD's, so the more technical questions, I'm sure they'll give you the answers to.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;12349017*
> Here's a nice review of the Vertex 2E, and should answer any questions you have on your mind. Sounds good after giving it a read myself.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2010/08/17/ocz-vertex-2e-review-120gb/1
> 
> Also, what's the carriage on OCUK? It used to be sorta fixed rate minumim, Scan have it only 60p cheaper than OCUK, but their carriage is also only £3.99.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120gb-ocz-technology-vertex-2e-25-sandforce-ssd-mlc-flash-read-285mb-s-write-275mb-s
> 
> A few of the guys here are pretty well knowledgeable with SSD's, so the more technical questions, I'm sure they'll give you the answers to.


I'm very happy with your reply! I was really confused and i thought i had to make my mind up tonight or i would loose out on a big deal.

I have just checked and it says that OCUK will charge me £8 to post it to me! So if i choose to get that then i will get it from SCAN.

I will also have a look through that review.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12348167*
> got my case completly torn apart. removed all the rivets, cut out front and top fan areas. now taking a break then back out to cut 5.25 bay where it needs to. Then a good wash and a paint...trying to decide between doing red accents(mb tray, front 5.25/fan grills, rear pcie slots) or just painting it all red. tell me what you guys think. i have a full garage so i have the room to paint and let it dry correctly.


The problem with the Scout is that the theme is strictly military so if you go with a loud color it would have to be like Chevy Orange. A Safety color. Blue would suit it as long as it was that matte USAF Blue. Matte or Satin finish is as shiny as you want to go. Matte or Flat colors and pastels will work the best. Navy Grey or Battleship gray will work on it, but you would need to accent it with some blue. If you will need an accent color to pull it off but painting it a High gloss Red or Blue or Green would be a disaster. Matte or Satin and Pastels will be the only way to go. If you want a black go with the Bumper coating. It goes on perfect and doesn't show mistakes or imperfections.

Use your Lighting as an third accent color as well. If you go with the bright Safety Orange use matte color for a accent and change your interior colors to white.

Here are some ideas for good paint schemes for the Scout.

With the corvette color theme See how they use the Matte Black with the shiny yet dark red. Use a black primer to get that burnt red look.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


DHL sux so bad.. Why don't they just Mail it US Priority Mail and leave DHL out of it. I have Emailed them several time about this. When they send from Tenn. to BHM AL (UPS) I get it the day after they send it. I would ask for a refund of the extra money you paid for the RUSH DELIVERY and suggest that they leave DHL out of the equation.










I know!! I don't know about where everyone else live but here they came out with a big rollout & fanfare, like they were going to take on UPS and Motor Cargo (number one carrier for the mines here), it was like putting the biggest firecracker at the beginning of the show.









*KABOOOOMM!!!!* Then just *fizzzzzzllle*...............







Sheesh! They used to pick up stuff at Amazon, then it would take 2 or 3 days to get here. C'mon!! I'm calling Amazon saying.........Hey, I could have drived there faster!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The Expedited (Rush Processing) fee is so it is more likely that it will be shipped out that same day. It has nothing to do with how long the actual shipping takes. If it ships the same day they will not refund the Rush Processing fee.


Yeah, took me a few times to learn this.........







But, Bri's not stupid, NOoo Bri's just Sleepy!!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Ok I have decided to paint it flat green leaving all the black plastic black for contrast. Im also going to order some us army seals and some green led 140/120mm fans for lighting...


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sethmo*


Got my h2o setup installed last night. Going to get it wired up tonight.

Before on air:

h2o:


























Oh Man!!!! She's gonna be Gorgeous!!!!








I love a water cooled Scout!! 
Can't wait!









Oh yeah, Dude, if you don't want me to use your pics better tell me now cause I save pics of water coolers.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

I can see it in my head...just need to find a way to show it in pics


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG !!



help !!

plug mouse first install drivers later?

or viceversa ??


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


OMG !!

help !!

plug mouse first install drivers later?

or viceversa ??


Read the instructions first then do what they say.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Read the instructions first then do what they say.


what are you talking about, instructions? what are those? we men dont need those things lol


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


what are you talking about, instructions? what are those? *we men dont need those things lol*


Arrrrrg......Grunt! LOL!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


what are you talking about, instructions? what are those? we men dont need those things lol


Real men read instructions, ask for directions, and actually follow them. Immature boys don't. One of the big differences between a real man and a little child.


----------



## thecyb0rg

You only use instructions after you've spent an hour or more "figuring it out" only to come to the conclusion you can't figure it out and need help. That's how it's supposed to go...


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Real men read instructions, ask for directions, and actually follow them. Immature boys don't. One of the big differences between a real man and a little child.


lol ouch.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

ughh, trying to find my wifes copy of paintshop pro so i can try to edit this scout pic to show you guys what i am thinking of doing and see what you think of it. Paint...pshh, such a crappy program cant do crap with it.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


ughh, trying to find my wifes copy of paintshop pro so i can try to edit this scout pic to show you guys what i am thinking of doing and see what you think of it. Paint...pshh, such a crappy program cant do crap with it.


What about Gimp? Free and powerful. I have it installed alongside CS5 just because I've used it for so long and know it in and out. CS5 on the other hand I'm still learning.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*


What about Gimp? Free and powerful. I have it installed alongside CS5 just because I've used it for so long and know it in and out. CS5 on the other hand I'm still learning.


nm, found the program, and big thanks


----------



## JAM3S121

couple questions... i was working on my build and got a doa board so its being rma'd.. changing some stuff in the case.

How to take the front fan out? and you can replace it with a 120mm right? and the back exhaust fan can be 120mm as well right?

I can't do the red look, all my parts are either blue/white and silver so i might as well get a better color scheme going.

I want to sleeve the cables (mdpc gray and aqua blue would look SO good in my case) but I really wish I got a psu that lets you plug the cables that you need and the others don't need to be plugged in at all

and can anyone post some pictures of the back of their case with the cable management? I wish I got a more modular psu over this one, i have about 3 cables I don't need a tall taking up room and I can't neaten it up at all


----------



## Blue Destroyer

ok, GIMP acually really easy to use. This is kinda what i am aiming for, still bad photoshopping skills on my part, but maybe you guys can get a idea of what i am going for.

It will be a darker green though and the 1st cav patch will be painted on the mesh...thats gonna be the hard part since i have no talent for painting lol..and of course green led's, not red


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


couple questions... i was working on my build and got a doa board so its being rma'd.. changing some stuff in the case.

How to take the front fan out? and you can replace it with a 120mm right? and the back exhaust fan can be 120mm as well right?

I can't do the red look, all my parts are either blue/white and silver so i might as well get a better color scheme going.

I want to sleeve the cables (mdpc gray and aqua blue would look SO good in my case) but I really wish I got a psu that lets you plug the cables that you need and the others don't need to be plugged in at all

and can anyone post some pictures of the back of their case with the cable management? I wish I got a more modular psu over this one, i have about 3 cables I don't need a tall taking up room and I can't neaten it up at all










front fan is pretty easy, just pull the front panel off(from the bottom), then 4 screws to take out the fan. slide out through either side and done.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


ok, GIMP acually really easy to use. This is kinda what i am aiming for, still bad photoshopping skills on my part, but maybe you guys can get a idea of what i am going for.

It will be a darker green though and the 1st cav patch will be painted on the mesh...thats gonna be the hard part since i have no talent for painting lol..and of course green led's, not red


I like it.

Another free alternative is Paint.net. It's somewhere between Paint and GIMP in it's complexity and ease of use, but it's geared more towards editing photographs than free hand image creation and all encompassing image editing. I've heard it referred to as Paint on steroids. Worth a look see if you are in the market for something like it.

EDIT: You might want to look at Google SketchUp as well. It's free and there is a help thread for it here at OCN. It's more of a poor mans AutoCad but it's nice for case mod mockups.


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


ok, GIMP acually really easy to use. This is kinda what i am aiming for, still bad photoshopping skills on my part, but maybe you guys can get a idea of what i am going for.

It will be a darker green though and the 1st cav patch will be painted on the mesh...thats gonna be the hard part since i have no talent for painting lol..and of course green led's, not red


I think it will look good.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


I think it will look good.


^ What that dude said.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I love it !!



4000 DPI is insane...Im happy at 2500


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


ok, GIMP acually really easy to use. This is kinda what i am aiming for, still bad photoshopping skills on my part, but maybe you guys can get a idea of what i am going for.

It will be a darker green though and the 1st cav patch will be painted on the mesh...thats gonna be the hard part since i have no talent for painting lol..and of course green led's, not red



http://www.militarystencils.com/


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


ok, GIMP acually really easy to use. This is kinda what i am aiming for, still bad photoshopping skills on my part, but maybe you guys can get a idea of what i am going for.

It will be a darker green though and the 1st cav patch will be painted on the mesh...thats gonna be the hard part since i have no talent for painting lol..and of course green led's, not red


 That not to bad, for a first draft.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


I love it !!



4000 DPI is insane...Im happy at 2500










I got the same one! Though I run mine at 1500 dpi


----------



## GTR Mclaren

my only problem with the mouse so far is the weight

its like 4x the weight of my old mouse

I hope to get used to to the weigh fast


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


my only problem with the mouse so far is the weight

its like 4x the weight of my old mouse

I hope to get used to to the weigh fast


take some out.


----------



## Enigma8750

* I really like this a lot... Destroyer.. This is really a good concept or theme. Especially the Airborne patch on the grill. That is Nice.. I like that ....*


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


* I really like this a lot... Destroyer.. This is really a good concept or theme. Especially the Airborne patch on the grill. That is Nice.. I like that ....*











That's 1st CAV BABY!!!! Alot of history behind that patch.


----------



## Rockr69

`_one day a C.M.S.S.C. member was sitting around thinking, "how can I make my Scout look super cool?" After thinking for awhile and not getting anywhere he decided to log onto the club thread over at OCN. He noticed there was more than a few new posts, but what really caught his attention was that cooler than cool Rockr69 was selling club decals! "Some of those would look totally kick ass on my Scout,

















or better yet on my guitar!! YEAH!!!",










"I bet the biggest one would look good on my truck window!" ( alas this writer has not yet taken a pic of large decal applied to truck window, but you folks get the picture)

"How much are these little stickers of Storm Scout Club goodnes?'' he asked himself. "Only 5 bucks!" "WOW that's a hell of a deal!"

So the member that was for searching for the ultimate coolness for his Scout sent Rockr69 a PM to order some bit chin' club decals for his Scout. Rockr69, being the super cool and most handsome member at OCN, quickly sent out the decals. Now whenever people see the cool searching member and spot his C.M.S.S.C. decals, they have no need to question the members cool level, for they have already begun to dial 911 due to being overwhelmed by the magnificent, ultimate expression of what is cool beaming from whatever the sticker had been applied to. For they have the power to render any mundane object into something more than ordinary._

Order now. I accept all forms of currency as long as it is 5 U.S. dollars paid to my paypal account.

I would like to thank all the little people I made to make suffer though this shameless advertisement for my decals. You like me! You really, really like me!


----------



## Enigma8750

If you are going with that color. Go with a white primer and then yellow undercoat and then the green right after that. That will get you that color on screen.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


`_one day a C.M.S.S.C. member was sitting around thinking, "how can I make my Scout look super cool?" After thinking for awhile and not getting anywhere he decided to log onto the club thread over at OCN. He noticed there was more than a few new posts, but what really caught his attention was that cooler than cool Rockr69 was selling club decals! "Some of those would look totally kick ass on my Scout,

















or better yet on my guitar!! YEAH!!!",










"I bet the biggest one would look good on my truck window!" ( alas this writer has not yet taken a pic of large decal applied to truck window, but you folks get the picture)

"How much are these little stickers of Storm Scout Club goodnes?'' he asked himself. "Only 5 bucks!" "WOW that's a hell of a deal!"

So the member that was for searching for the ultimate coolness for his Scout sent Rockr69 a PM to order some bit chin' club decals for his Scout. Rockr69, being the super cool and most handsome member at OCN, quickly sent out the decals. Now whenever people see the cool searching member and spot his C.M.S.S.C. decals, they have no need to question the members cool level, for they have already begun to dial 911 due to being overwhelmed by the magnificent, ultimate expression of what is cool beaming from whatever the sticker had been applied to. For they the power to render any mundane object into something more than ordinary._

Order now. I accept all forms of currency as long as it is 5 U.S. dollars paid to my paypal account.

I would like to thank all the little people I made to make suffer though this shameless advertisement for my decals. You like me! You really, really like me!


I want one Rockr.. Those are super cool man.. Can't wait..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I want one Rockr.. Those are super cool man.. Can't wait..
























I got your's ready to go, as well as Fannblade, The_Cyborg and Brisleep. I'll mail first thing in the morning.


----------



## FannBlade

Perfect can't wait


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


If you are going with that color. Go with a white primer and then yellow undercoat and then the green right after that. That will get you that color on screen.


Do I need to strip the paint first?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Do I need to strip the paint first?


No, just sand really well with like 220 grit to give existing paint some tooth for new paint to stick well.


----------



## Rockr69

It's time for me to get started on my "blow your mind" I promised last year. My system will be down, but I'll check in on my kids machine to check for decal orders. If everything works out right I should see you with the new mod by Monday.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Do I need to strip the paint first?


No you don't look here. how to paint
Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


it was replied to many times, but no-one answered his question. Read back through the posts and tell me if his original question was answered.

*EDIT:*
Upon further review, I must agree with Papasmurf; as the question was answered before me.


Yep, I was here, the question was defintely answered. If PapSmurf or someone else hadn't answered it, I would have before I left. I wasn't here yesterday so I couldn't respond then.









For you new folks, I often work the late shift so if Engima isn't here, I come along and do a multi-quote like this and try to follow up on things.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Attention Scouts

I've had the club patch made into decals with the blessing of the Boss.









I've got 25 sets and they're $5.00 a set. You'll get all three sizes shown. PM me if you would like to get in on this limited run of the C.M.S.S.C. patch decals. At that price I will just cover cost, so this is mainly for you guys and girls. If the demand is good I'll have more made up. Thanks!


Gots mine!! I wanted like, a patch, a real patch to sew on my jacket.







I'm happy for these though! I can use them on Mindy's Scout. Shhhhhh!! She doesn't know, still!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


P.S: Rockr, I must apologize to you sir... I stated that the 600T really wasn't all that. But after "E' transformed that puppy into a beautiful mod job and looking and reading all the reviews on that case. Well sir,all I have to say bud is you really know how to pick a good comp. case when you see one!!!!! Hats off to you sir and "E"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








P.S / P.S: Hold 2 please, wifes calling for dinner, got to run







, be back on in about hour or so; I'l send you all the Info on me and funding info...

Thanks Enigma.. Your a true friend sir!!!










Yeah, the Boss has a way about these things. If my wife says it's beautifull then it must be a really good case, she doesn't like too many of them. She loves this one though!!








Enigma can turn something like this:









Into this:









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Man I'll be glad when this is all forgotten! It brings my blood pressure way up. I can't stress enough how bad this makes me feel. I promise this will not happen again even if it means never doing it again!







I hope to make up for it right here sooooon.
Here is my last post before I closed the thread.
Case giveaway final thoughts


Well, I don't think you should give up on these things. Especially your first time doing a sponsorship like this, they don't always go easy.







Just think, if Enigma never got this case, that beautiful transformation wouldn't have occured.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The problem with the Scout is that the theme is strictly military so if you go with a loud color it would have to be like Chevy Orange. A Safety color. Blue would suit it as long as it was that matte USAF Blue. Matte or Satin finish is as shiny as you want to go. Matte or Flat colors and pastels will work the best. Navy Grey or Battleship gray will work on it, but you would need to accent it with some blue. If you will need an accent color to pull it off but painting it a High gloss Red or Blue or Green would be a disaster. Matte or Satin and Pastels will be the only way to go. If you want a black go with the Bumper coating. It goes on perfect and doesn't show mistakes or imperfections.

Use your Lighting as an third accent color as well. If you go with the bright Safety Orange use matte color for a accent and change your interior colors to white.

Here are some ideas for good paint schemes for the Scout.

With the corvette color theme See how they use the Matte Black with the shiny yet dark red. Use a black primer to get that burnt red look.











No Fair!!!! I already picked my colors!!







Wait, I only have one color, hmmmm.


----------



## FannBlade

Oh I won't give up I will just go at it differently.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Read the instructions first then do what they say.


I love this!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


what are you talking about, instructions? what are those? we men dont need those things lol


*Not this!* 
Come on guys, I fired a guy cause he threw away two sets of instructions in a Very Expensive build and they weren't available on the internet. That guy is *Still* looking for a job!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


ughh, trying to find my wifes copy of paintshop pro so i can try to edit this scout pic to show you guys what i am thinking of doing and see what you think of it. Paint...pshh, such a crappy program cant do crap with it.


Yep, try gimp, try photobucket, they, photobucket.com and others like them have built in photo manipulation tools and they also don't have to be your photos. Anyone who posts thier photos to the "public" area gets a warning that it can be used by anyone.
I have 3 tools now. Photobucket, Picasa and my very old copy of photoshop elements V2.0.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*


What about Gimp? Free and powerful. I have it installed alongside CS5 just because I've used it for so long and know it in and out. CS5 on the other hand I'm still learning.


Yeah, I gave up on Corel cause every time I would try to shop something, I had to study for an hour or two before I did it!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


I love it !!



4000 DPI is insane...Im happy at 2500










Glad you like it!! I love mine too!! Oh, a trick, I meant to tell you this _before_ you got it.









You can set the dpi for 5000, then set the profile to run a click at half. I have to go out to make sure on this, so watch for an edit, but I set the rat to run on 4500dpi, then in the game, Bioshock, I set the sensitivity at half, then, you have your thumb aiming button, right? I set that at half again, so you have a very quick response time but as soon as it hits the game, your control is better, then when you click aim, it slows again so you can aim more precise.









I learned this trick from a guy in the RAT owners thread here on OCN, also did you download the two zip files with the pre-set profiles??


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


*Not this!* 
Come on guys, I fired a guy cause he threw away two sets of instructions in a Very Expensive build and they weren't available on the internet. That guy is *Still* looking for a job!


One of my old bosses used to do that with everything he purchased. He would throw away the box, the receipt, the manual, the installation disks, the warranty card, and everything else and then have the temerity to complain that something didn't work right. He was always giving me that stuff when it didn't work so I got a lot of free stuff that way. Most of it would still work correctly once you found the right drivers and configuration information.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yeah, I gave up on Corel cause every time I would try to shop something, I had to study for an hour or two before I did it!










Depends on what Corel product you are referring to. Corel is a brand (company) name, not a product name afterall. Corel's WordPerfect is STILL the absolute best word processor period. It makes MS Word look like WordPad. I'm lost when I am forced to use Word (or even Open Office or Libre Office Writer). Things that I can accomplish in seconds (aside from typing time) can take me up to an hour to do in Word.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I love this!!









*Not this!* 
Come on guys, I fired a guy cause he threw away two sets of instructions in a Very Expensive build and they weren't available on the internet. That guy is *Still* looking for a job!

Yep, try gimp, try photobucket, they, photobucket.com and others like them have built in photo manipulation tools and they also don't have to be your photos. Anyone who posts thier photos to the "public" area gets a warning that it can be used by anyone.
I have 3 tools now. Photobucket, Picasa and my very old copy of photoshop elements V2.0.









Yeah, I gave up on Corel cause every time I would try to shop something, I had to study for an hour or two before I did it!









Glad you like it!! I love mine too!! Oh, a trick, I meant to tell you this _before_ you got it.









You can set the dpi for 5000, then set the profile to run a click at half. I have to go out to make sure on this, so watch for an edit, but I set the rat to run on 4500dpi, then in the game, Bioshock, I set the sensitivity at half, then, you have your thumb aiming button, right? I set that at half again, so you have a very quick response time but as soon as it hits the game, your control is better, then when you click aim, it slows again so you can aim more precise.









I learned this trick from a guy in the RAT owners thread here on OCN, also did you download the two zip files with the pre-set profiles??


I really hope you realize I was joking. I use manuals/instructions religiously as im still learning and don't want to screw anything up.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Do I need to strip the paint first?


No.. rough up the surface with 320 sand paper. Like your Scratching it and then clean it with a dust free Paper towel. Wipe it with your Very dry hands to knock off any other stuff that might have landed on it and then spray your first stick coat of Primer.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12354692*
> I got your's ready to go, as well as Fannblade, The_Cyborg and Brisleep. I'll mail first thing in the morning.


Yeaaa!!!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12354444*
> That's 1st CAV BABY!!!! Alot of history behind that patch.


Cav!!! Don't get me started. The Cav couldn't even get there without Engineers & they dance around like.....

Yeah, don't get me started.


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12354641*
> 
> or better yet on my guitar!! YEAH!!!",


Nice, is that an epiphone or a Gibson?

ff topic

I'm digging your avatar, do'you know who she is?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12355927*
> I really hope you realize I was joking. I use manuals/instructions religiously as im still learning and don't want to screw anything up.


Oh Dude, don't think someone / you upset me.







It takes a LOT to truly upset me, first I'd PM Enigma, then I'd PM you with a copy to Engima, then Enigma would either call (if his phone isn't dropping calls, heh heh), or PM me, then I would PM you............. It's a long process but it calms me down.









*@ Everyone*:
Also, don't think I'm get angry with you, or that I just told you off, you'd definitely know if I was angry or telling you off cause it wouldn't appear here.







I've been on threads since they were called boards & unlike some other, gawds, ahem, something in my throat, they aren't all easy to anger here & it takes a lot to get someone dumped........









Yeah, see the first paragraph.
I'm not angry!!! What do you mean you can't say frack on TV???


----------



## EvoBeardy

Me and my Uncle once had to assemble and fit a huge metal filing cabinet at an upper class Private Doctor's Surgery, as all the work there that we did had to be after 6PM, we had all night, so I was like "screw the instructions, let's put our Manstinks (instincts) to the test using the picture on the front only!".

It was a right laugh, admittedly there was this one bolt and an odd little metal bit we had no clue where they went, tested for stability, rigidity and usage and it was fine, soo...









(we'd put together similar units before so knew basically how it was structured, and are very good at what we do (in the Building Trade), so don't take it as being irresponsible 'cos we looked over it thoroughly, then looked through the instructions after it was assembled to check these weren't important parts, and couldn't find where they went in that.







)

Heck I follow Ikea instructions, unless it's the second time I've put together that unit, then I'm like "UGGG!", I like to make sure things are done perfectly and correct, but it's fun to just rebel against instructions once in a while if it's something for yourself, and won't be detrimental if you hash it up and have to redo it.

Later I'm gonna go club a woman over the head, and spear my neighbour's cat that keeps crapping in my garden.
*beats his chest*


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime;12356278*
> Nice, is that an epiphone or a Gibson?
> 
> ff topic
> 
> I'm digging your avatar, do'you know who she is?


it's an Epiphone. Nope don't know her, but would like to learn some more about her for a few hours.


----------



## Enigma8750

Fun Fact.

Did you know that the secret to laying window film is Johnson's Baby Shampoo.

*One drop of the Original formula ONLY *per water bottle and shake well. This helps to get all the air bubbles out of the tint... .


----------



## thecyb0rg

Hey Enigma, any more shots of that Graphite to share? I want one so bad but don't have the hardware (waiting for Ivy Bridge) or money right now. So I'm living vicariously through you.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Is there any place to order solid plexy that fits the scout window? im kinda worried about air flow though. 1 intake and 2 outtake, nasty statick pressure. specially since my gpu's exhaust into the case...or would that be better?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12360466*
> Is there any place to order solid plexy that fits the scout window? im kinda worried about air flow though. 1 intake and 2 outtake, nasty statick pressure. specially since my gpu's exhaust into the case...or would that be better?


You can buy it at LOWE'S. I pay about 8 to 12 dollars a sheet that will do two windows.


----------



## kev_b

I ordered some 3M carbon fiber wrap fron sidewinder but I haven't seen it yet or been billed for it yet so I canceled the order and found another place to get some, this time I'm trying their brand and not 3M. I ordered a 2 foot by 4 foot for $50. 
This site has all kinds of this stuf, check it out, woodgrain, camouflage, carbon fiber, the camouflage could come in real handy for the Scout case.
Metro Restyling


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*


Hey Enigma, any more shots of that Graphite to share? I want one so bad but don't have the hardware (waiting for Ivy Bridge) or money right now. So I'm living vicariously through you.










Here.


----------



## Rockr69

Well my ''Blow your mind mod" so far is an epic fail. The Scout does not have enough space to do what I want, nor do I have the proper soldering tools to get the job done. So I will have to wait until I get a Corsair 600t. Oh well, damn!


----------



## Enigma8750

You Tube


----------



## Rockr69

That's purty sick! And cheaper than paint too!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You can buy it at LOWE'S. I pay about 8 to 12 dollars a sheet that will do two windows.


What would I use to cut the sheet to size? Don't have alot of tools besides a dremel


----------



## Rockr69

I can make you one, but it'll cost $25 +shipping or use your stock window and tape it to the plexi so it doesn't move. trace around it using a fine tip sharpie. Cut the plexi in half so it's easier to work with. I highly advise getting a diamond wheel for your dremel as it makes super easy. I can make a window using the diamond wheel in about 20 minutes. before you start cutting the shape, drill the holes using the taped down stock window as a template. Once you've got it drilled, remove the tape. Clamp down the piece and make all the straight cuts first. then hand shape the curves. To get it the right size overall, I cut to the middle of the line and then use the side of the diamond wheel like a grinder/sander to make the rest of the line disappear.


----------



## JAM3S121

anyone have any ideas of some piece of metal or plastic that could fit the length of where the psu is until the HDD rack? I don't want that to show similar to this picture


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


anyone have any ideas of some piece of metal or plastic that could fit the length of where the psu is until the HDD rack? I don't want that to show similar to this picture












I would like to know too. With all the crap I have in my sig rig, my Scout is literally puking wires from the back. It still isn't as clean as I'd like up front. Covering up that bottom portion would help quite a bit.


----------



## JAM3S121

My rig would look GREAT if i could just cover up the wire puking that you mentioned but i can't think of any ideas of something that could just fit in that little area or even extend on the side of the psu so you don't see the bright yellow text on my psu


----------



## PapaSmurf

Go to your local hardware or home building supply store like Lowe's, Home Depot, Menards, Ace, TrueValue, etc. and pick up a sheet of aluminum. Cut and bend it to fit and paint as necessary. You can do it with acrylic, but that isn't as easy to bend. Heck, you can use posterboard or cardboard if you want.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


My rig would look GREAT if i could just cover up the wire puking that you mentioned but i can't think of any ideas of something that could just fit in that little area or even extend on the side of the psu so you don't see the bright yellow text on my psu


you guys mean like this;


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Go to your local hardware or home building supply store like Lowe's, Home Depot, Menards, Ace, TrueValue, etc. and pick up a sheet of aluminum. Cut and bend it to fit and paint as necessary. You can do it with acrylic, but that isn't as easy to bend. Heck, you can use posterboard or cardboard if you want.


Steel is cheaper and you can get it at your local scrap yard or an old computer side panel. I made mine out of a vcr case top.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


My rig would look GREAT if i could just cover up the wire puking that you mentioned but i can't think of any ideas of something that could just fit in that little area or even extend on the side of the psu so you don't see the bright yellow text on my psu


Most guys use the vented area off the back of an old VCR or a set-top box, cut and bend to fit.

Rockr, The Boss and someone else were making them and selling them a while back. Dunno if they'd still do anything like that, were trimmed in rubber and looked real nice too.

I woulda snatched a couple up if I'da had any money. Especially the HDD bay covers.

These guys make some quality stuff.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That would work as well. Makes me wish I had kept some of the covers from all of the vcr's I wore out over the years. I would have enough to make a couple of dozen false floors.


----------



## Rockr69

I'll still do it if someone wants to pay me. The Boss was one making them trimmed in rubber.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'll still do it if someone wants to pay me. The Boss was one making them trimmed in rubber.


How much for for a couple panels to mimic the image above?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*


How much for for a couple panels to mimic the image above?


Because they are one off hand made pieces, they are not cheap. $35 + shipping.


----------



## Striker36

hey Enigma. you have been nominated for Februaries MOTM


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Because they are one off hand made pieces, they are not cheap. $35 + shipping.


Let me mull it over a bit.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Check your local GoodWill, Salvation Army, and Thrift Stores. You should be able to find an old VCR for $5 at one or more of them that you could cut to fit.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;12352290*
> couple questions... i was working on my build and got a doa board so its being rma'd.. changing some stuff in the case.
> 
> How to take the front fan out? and you can replace it with a 120mm right? and the back exhaust fan can be 120mm as well right?
> 
> I can't do the red look, all my parts are either blue/white and silver so i might as well get a better color scheme going.
> 
> I want to sleeve the cables (mdpc gray and aqua blue would look SO good in my case) but I really wish I got a psu that lets you plug the cables that you need and the others don't need to be plugged in at all
> 
> and can anyone post some pictures of the back of their case with the cable management? I wish I got a more modular psu over this one, i have about 3 cables I don't need a tall taking up room and I can't neaten it up at all


This is an old pic. My management is a little different today, but it still basically looks like this and I have a modular PSU.


----------



## Jamyy10

Good news guys! I am going to be a proud owner of a 120GB OCZ Vertex 2E!!!!!!

I forked out Â£165 for it aswell as paying back some debt and now i am broke but very exited







. It should be here in a couple of days







So i will be showing you my beloved scout this week hopefully!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


Good news guys! I am going to be a proud owner of a 120GB OCZ Vertex 2E!!!!!!

I forked out Â£165 for it aswell as paying back some debt and now i am broke but very exited







. It should be here in a couple of days







So i will be showing you my beloved scout this week hopefully!


 It will be the best upgrade you ever made!!
Congrats, Enjoy, your new toy!!


----------



## BriSleep

Hi Everybody!!
Ok, a little bad news. My eyes are getting so bad that I can barely see a very large 24" screen, even with magnification. The problem is, when you have cataracts they refract the light and that makes it really hard to see. So I might not be here that much.









Good news! I have an appt. with the doctor to see the VA eye specialist on wednesday!!







The appt is wednesday, not the specialist. So maybe they can fix me before I'm as blind as my mom was!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12364515*
> hey Enigma. you have been nominated for Februaries MOTM


How do you do that? Nominate someone? Ok then, if he's nominated could somone put up a link? See above about seeing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12364552*
> Let me mull it over a bit.


Cyb0rg let me tell you it's wayyyyy worth it because if you do it yourself & I'm all DYI'ee, you can easily go through that much before you get it right, polycarbonate or acryilc, it's not cheap stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12375428*
> It will be the best upgrade you ever made!!
> Congrats, Enjoy, your new toy!!


He's right!! I'd freak out without my SSD's. It takes so long for Mindy's Scout to start, I fall asleep some times!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12364515*
> hey Enigma. you have been nominated for Februaries MOTM


Wow... Thanks who ever did it.. I better say yea or nea. You guy are great.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12376876*
> Hi Everybody!!
> Ok, a little bad news. My eyes are getting so bad that I can barely see a very large 24" screen, even with magnification. The problem is, when you have cataracts they refract the light and that makes it really hard to see. So I might not be here that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news! I have an appt. with the doctor to see the VA eye specialist on wednesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The appt is wednesday, not the specialist. So maybe they can fix me before I'm as blind as my mom was!:


That sucks, you'll be in my prayers.


----------



## luckypunk

for some reason the backpanel fan wont spin, the light goes on but it just sits still, all the other ones work fine.

any suggestions?


----------



## jepoy

i just got my CM storm scout , i like storm scout coz its really simple and good at airflow .


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12378181*
> for some reason the backpanel fan wont spin, the light goes on but it just sits still, all the other ones work fine.
> 
> any suggestions?


Are both of the fan plugs plugged in?

There are two sets of wires coming out of that rear fan.

You most likely have the 2 pin plug plugged in but not the 3pin to molex plug.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Hi Everybody!!
> Ok, a little bad news. My eyes are getting so bad that I can barely see a very large 24" screen, even with magnification. The problem is, when you have cataracts they refract the light and that makes it really hard to see. So I might not be here that much.
> 
> Good news! I have an appt. with the doctor to see the VA eye specialist on wednesday!! The appt is wednesday, not the specialist. So maybe they can fix me before I'm as blind as my mom was!


That does suck. My Mom had three surgery s on her eye that didn't take because of some genetic problem. Now her other eye is affected too. My prayers are with you man.

Don't be bummed by what I said. She's pushing 80 so age was also a factor.
Quote:


> for some reason the backpanel fan wont spin, the light goes on but it just sits still, all the other ones work fine.
> 
> any suggestions?


Just get a better fan. The stock ones kinda suck anyway.


----------



## luckypunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12378216*
> Are both of the fan plugs plugged in?
> 
> There are two sets of wires coming out of that rear fan.
> 
> You most likely have the 2 pin plug plugged in but not the 3pin to molex plug.


i rechecked all molex connectors, dont recall seeing a 3pin, but there was another 2pin molex hiding on the right side of the case, seems to short to go through the hole and i cant reach it with PSU connectors


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12378697*
> i rechecked all molex connectors, dont recall seeing a 3pin, but there was another 2pin molex hiding on the right side of the case, seems to short to go through the hole and i cant reach it with PSU connectors


Check the wires coming out of that back fan. There should be two sets. If it is a regular fan plug then plug it in your Motherboard. If not run a molex power to that back side of the case and plug it in.


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey 'E'... Really Sorry guys about not being on.. This past Friday, I cought some kind of funky stomic virus.







This is the first time I've been up to turning on my comp. Just wanted to stop in say "HEY","HEY".. LOL 
E, If I feel up to it I'll give ya call.. Sorry bud. Just really sick.. Out of work all week.. So if an't today, maybe tomorrow..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jepoy*


i just got my CM storm scout , i like storm scout coz its really simple and good at airflow .










Always nice to welcome new Scouts. Welcome aboard if you like. If you do go to first page and grab the club php.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hi Everybody!!
Ok, a little bad news. My eyes are getting so bad that I can barely see a very large 24" screen, even with magnification. The problem is, when you have cataracts they refract the light and that makes it really hard to see. So I might not be here that much.









Good news! I have an appt. with the doctor to see the VA eye specialist on wednesday!!







The appt is wednesday, not the specialist. So maybe they can fix me before I'm as blind as my mom was!

How do you do that? Nominate someone? Ok then, if he's nominated could somone put up a link? See above about seeing.


I hope all goes well at the docs, my dad had cataracts pretty bad they did lasic surgery and now he doesn't even wear contacts anymore.

Here is a link for MOTM


----------



## luckypunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Check the wires coming out of that back fan. There should be two sets. If it is a regular fan plug then plug it in your Motherboard. If not run a molex power to that back side of the case and plug it in.










it turned out i just needed to plug that in







fans running fine now







.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*


it turned out i just needed to plug that in







fans running fine now







.


Didn't I say that? At least I thought I did in a dream last night.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*


it turned out i just needed to plug that in







fans running fine now







.


99 percent of the time, its always something that simple. the other one percent will make you sweat cod liver oil.


----------



## luckypunk

"60% of the time it works every time"
idk it came to mind lol.

Oh, and ive been googling ths storm scout ii and all i could find was this thread and someone asking on the companys websites forum is it was real which got no replys so is it actually real or just a blown up rumor?


----------



## PsalmLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Does10Things*












Oh wow front-mounted H70 rad! Any more pictures? How did you do it?

TIA =]


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Well this weekend i am picking up this case. Gonna use it so i dont have my pc parts sitting in my tech bench. only costing me $75 so cool beans i think. I will take some pics when i get it if anyone is interested. This gives me more time to work on my scout and make sure i get my mod done right and not rush. I want something to be proud of.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12386043*
> Well this weekend i am picking up this case. Gonna use it so i dont have my pc parts sitting in my tech bench. only costing me $75 so cool beans i think. I will take some pics when i get it if anyone is interested. This gives me more time to work on my scout and make sure i get my mod done right and not rush. I want something to be proud of.


You have a Scout. You're already proud of something.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12386289*
> You have a Scout. You're already proud of something.


lol i meant my modding, being proud of that instead of rushing so i can get my case done. Not proud of the lian LOL


----------



## cjc75

Damn....

Frackin 20 pages since my last post... THREE DAYS AGO!

LOL Finally caught up!

Enigma, that 600t Mod is absolutely frackin gorgeous!

Lets see, my last post, I was lamenting my DHLoser's Woe over my newest Newegg order. A Ram upgrade for my lil' Scout.

Well it, finally, made it to "south" Atlanta... on Friday night/saturday morning.

End of the business day today, Monday. Its still, sitting in the "DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY" in south Atlanta.

Mind you, "south" Atlanta, is about a 35 minute drive from my office... 25 minutes if by local rail transit.

How long DOES it take them to run a package up a 35 minute freeway drive? Oh, gee, I suppose they have to deliver it first to the local Post Office, let it sit there for another 24 hours, and THEN it gets delivered?

At this rate, I'll have my Tax Return filed, the Tax Return itself auto deposited into my account, and ordered a new AMD 990FX motherboard, have it delivered, and installed... ALL that, _before_ the Ram gets here! lol Mind that 990FX is expected to be released in April and at the pace this Ram is taking to arrive, that may very well be the case!

If its not on my desk by tomorrow afternoon, DHL is getting a phone call and an earful! lol

As for that 990FX.

Yes, I have my mind set on ordering one for my Scout. Its all just a matter of which manufacturer produces the one with the right Slot configurations for my needs to ensure all my cards function without having to replace anything, cause I intend on keeping my X-fi Titanium Fatal1ty card, and I would like to keep my PCI TV card, though I might consider replacing it with a PCI-E one instead if I have too; I don't get very good picture quality with the one I have now.

I have a Hauppage USB TV box, running into my Black Sparrow build and it gets the most beautiful, crystal perfect picture I've yet seen on a non-HD television broadcast with rich and vibrant colors, and thats on a 6 year old, 19" Viewsonic 4.3 ratio LCD screen.

But my little MSI PCI card in my Scout, gives me a slightly grainy picture with not as rich colors; and interestingly, its playing on a much newer 24" Viewsonic widescreen...

so we'll see, when ever AMD decides to launch that new 990FX!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12384722*
> 
> Oh, and ive been googling ths storm scout ii and all i could find was this thread and someone asking on the companys websites forum is it was real which got no replys so is it actually real or just a blown up rumor?


Someone saw a post on CoolerMaster's FaceBook Page about it and posted it here. Basically all we know is based on that post which stated sometime in the first half of 2011. I can't find the original post on FB or this thread though.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12384722*
> "60% of the time it works every time"
> idk it came to mind lol.
> 
> Oh, and ive been googling ths storm scout ii and all i could find was this thread and someone asking on the companys websites forum is it was real which got no replys so is it actually real or just a blown up rumor?


I will believe this in July.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Damn....

Enigma, that 600t Mod is absolutely frackin gorgeous!

End of the business day today, Monday. Its still, sitting in the "DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY" in south Atlanta.

How long DOES it take them to run a package up a 35 minute freeway drive? Oh, gee, I suppose they have to deliver it first to the local Post Office, let it sit there for another 24 hours, and THEN it gets delivered?

At this rate, I'll have my Tax Return filed, the Tax Return itself auto deposited into my account, and ordered a new AMD 990FX motherboard, have it delivered, and installed... ALL that, _before_ the Ram gets here! lol Mind that 990FX is expected to be released in April and at the pace this Ram is taking to arrive, that may very well be the case!

If its not on my desk by tomorrow afternoon, DHL is getting a phone call and an earful! lol

As for that 990FX.

Yes, I have my mind set on ordering one for my Scout. Its all just a matter of which manufacturer produces the one with the right Slot configurations for my needs to ensure all my cards function without having to replace anything, cause I intend on keeping my X-fi Titanium Fatal1ty card, and I would like to keep my PCI TV card, though I might consider replacing it with a PCI-E one instead if I have too; I don't get very good picture quality with the one I have now.

I have a Hauppage USB TV box, running into my Black Sparrow build and it gets the most beautiful, crystal perfect picture I've yet seen on a non-HD television broadcast with rich and vibrant colors, and thats on a 6 year old, 19" Viewsonic 4.3 ratio LCD screen.

But my little MSI PCI card in my Scout, gives me a slightly grainy picture with not as rich colors; and interestingly, its playing on a much newer 24" Viewsonic widescreen...

so we'll see, when ever AMD decides to launch that new 990FX!


* Thanks for the compliment on the build. * I feel like I am never gonna finish the paintwork. This one has been a bear. Sometimes I can paint a case and finish it in a day and sometimes I have to just say enough. It's good enough and I'm not doing anything more on it.

*About DHL. Which mean .. Doesn't happen Locally. * That is the worst delivery company that I know. I swear I would rather pay UPS lots more than have DHL send my mail through the US postal service. It's Irritating.

*About the 990fx.. *

I am not only waiting for that but I want the Bulldozer too. I just hope they get off there asses and intro the damned thing. I want the same board in an ASUS or ASRock or Gigabyte and a Bulldozer and some 1333 DDr3 Ram.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Happy St. Valentines Day Scouts.

Semper Fidelis. Do or Die.










Always Faithful.

We are Family.*


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Happy St. Valentines Day Scouts.

Semper Fidelis. Do or Die.










Always Faithful.

We are Family.*


Ah, Emotional Extortion Day!






























It's also Arizona's 99th Birthday!










Wow. Next years our Centennial. Maybe I'll finally get an Arizona flag to put up on the wall opposite Old Glory.


----------



## Enigma8750

Happy birthday Arizona. I loved Tucson and the desert. Davis Monthan and the Aircraft graveyard. I did my GLCM Missle Security Training there. Went to the Bourbon Circus for drinks and entertainment on our days off. Great times and great days. And I loved the women of Arizona. They were so beautiful.


----------



## BriSleep

Hi Everybody!!!!








Thanks for the well wishes and prayers!!







I'm still coming by everyday, It's easy to "just look at the pictures" after all, computer cases are all about image, right?

I'm bummed that the project I was doing (big one for you guys), didn't get completed faster but if I hadn't been concentrating on it so hard I wouldn't have realized how bad my eyes are and known to ask for help.









Typing is pretty, mmm, not second nature, more like first nature to me, so I can zip out a message if the server co-operates, then the bosss over my shoulder pre-views it and says yay or nay and it's there. It's just the details, you guys know I'm into the details. Oh well, it'll get better.









Meanwhile. Not reading is driving me nuts! Anyone have a connection to free Audio Books?? I did the search but only came up with "free introductory".







So, if anyone has a connection to what I'm looking for, please PM me.

Come on Thursday!!
Bri...........


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*About DHL. Which mean .. Doesn't happen Locally. * That is the worst delivery company that I know. I swear I would rather pay UPS lots more than have DHL send my mail through the US postal service. It's Irritating.

*About the 990fx.. *

I am not only waiting for that but I want the Bulldozer too. I just hope they get off there asses and intro the damned thing. I want the same board in an ASUS or ASRock or Gigabyte and a Bulldozer and some 1333 DDr3 Ram.


Believe me, I likely won't be using Eggsaver ever again.

As for the 990FX.

Remember Bulldozer itself is just the platform around which their entire new architecture is based. The "Zambezi" chips, are the high end, enthusiast level chips on the Bulldozer platform, for Desktop PC's. Those are scheduled for very early Q2; word is they'll be available in April. Those are the chips that everyone keeps calling "Bulldozer".

Bulldozer itself, the platform, is scheduled for Q1; while the Bulldozer SERVER platform with accompanying Server Chips, is to launch in Q3.

So... launching the Bulldozer Platform itself in Q1, means they can release the motherboards _before_ the Zambezi desktop chips. Smart move in my opinion as that gives us more of an option in regards to keeping our current AM3 chips and grabbing the boards so we're ready for the chips, as yes, the current AM3 chips ARE supposed to be compatible on the AM3+ Bulldozer platform!

I'm planning for an Asus board myself. But I probably won't jump on the Chips yet, stick to using my current Phenom II x4 955 on the Board, with my existing DDR3 1600 ram. Then maybe get the Zambezi Chip at a later date... depends on the price, and need...

As really, most of us out there, still don't really need much more then 2 - 4 cores still anyway! LOL Most high end Games hardly use more then 2 cores, unless they're a really bad port from a console box like GTAIV or BF2:BC... which are very CPU intensive games and hog up the cores...

But then, not everyone out there is a gamer either!

Video editing and processing software for example, can be demanding on CPU cores. Powerful 3D programs, Cad programs and such, also would love to run on a 6 or 8 core chip!

For what I push my Scout through, a Quad would be just fine...









But...

If the price is right, I might consider an 8 Core!


----------



## EvoBeardy

^^ Yup same, I was gonna get myself a better Mobo (890FXA or 870A Fuzion Power) and some DDR3, but the 990FX Mobo's aint far away now, so I'm just gonna hold out for them, get a good one, throw my CPU in it and wait for reviews and something with a good price among the Zambezi's.

I don't think I'll be jumping in on the first batch, usually the second revision onwards is better, but price and performance will ultimately decide that when the time comes.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsalmLove*


Oh wow front-mounted H70 rad! Any more pictures? How did you do it?

TIA =]


I do. I'll take a couple pics tonight after work for you









Zip ties are your friend


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Well this weekend i am picking up this case. Gonna use it so i dont have my pc parts sitting in my tech bench. only costing me $75 so cool beans i think. I will take some pics when i get it if anyone is interested. This gives me more time to work on my scout and make sure i get my mod done right and not rush. I want something to be proud of.


Great deal on the Lian Li.. That is nomally a 200 to 300 dollar all aluminum case and those wheels are solid billet aluminum. Are you still going with the first Cave theme for the SCOUT??


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Great deal on the Lian Li.. That is nomally a 200 to 300 dollar all aluminum case and those wheels are solid billet aluminum. Are you still going with the first Cave theme for the SCOUT??


yes. going with green/black color theme. Black items will be the front black bezel, top black handle area, HD/5.25 bays and pcie covers. Green items will be front mesh, mb tray and the rest of the case. Then i will have the 1ST Cav image painted on the front mesh with green 120/140mm fans. Just trying to find out if i want to do a green that is shiny or dull. Been trying to find a yellowish plexy for the side(help blend in the 1st yellow on the front) but dont know if that might make the green led's inside a orangeish color and throw off the whole feel of the case or not. Thats my thoughts on how i want the case done. I see it in my head pretty well but its hard to put it into pics since i dont do photo editeing, and well, you saw my photoshop skillz or lack there of.

I do have plans for the Lian later on....much later on LOL. Only thing about the Lian i dont like is it is black exterior with the aluminum interior look. But since im going to be using it for a short time im not to woried about it.

I have not progressed any further on the scout project. waiting till friday/weekend to get painting/ordering the green led fans. Still need to cut out the HD tray's/5.25 area so i can have my GPU's fit.


----------



## cjc75

Ram Upgrade arrived.. _finally_!

Matching the existing G-Skill set that I already have, bumping myself to 8gb's.

Likely will not see any difference with the Gaming, but I recently got into a program called Blender, though I don't actually do much with it yet cause its learning curve is confusing as hell! LOL ... but, the 8gb will help that program run better.

I also do a lot in Second Life, which tends to eat up memory depending on which Client software you're using to access SL; so hoping it will help that too. SL is more internet based, so things should load a little quicker there. Also, if I can ever figure out Blender, then I can use it to create things that I can upload into SL... which could be, interesting.

Now I just gotta sit her for another 3 hours before I can leave work and go home to install it!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I do apologize for this cleaning but it's going way off topic now... we have a Windows section for that sort of question, just make sure you know that you're discussing activities that are legal and within the ToS. I was going to simply move the posts to their own thread in that section but I think it's better that you start fresh. I appreciate your understanding and edits per the rules, however, Telnets.







You saved me a bit of trouble.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Back on Topic, went out and took pics of my S.I.P......you know, my Scout In Pieces. Gonna upload them to my mod work log so everyone can see how far along i am.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsalmLove;12385088*
> Oh wow front-mounted H70 rad! Any more pictures? How did you do it?
> 
> TIA =]


Sorry for the delay. I'll take a couple more better ones tonight. This is all I have on my phone right now and I got home reeeeeeeallly late last night








View attachment 195832


----------



## Rogue1266

Tweeks me out every time he does that!!!!!








But he is right...


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12398972*
> Sorry for the delay. I'll take a couple more better ones tonight. This is all I have on my phone right now and I got home reeeeeeeallly late last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195832


nice. gotta say if i wasnt a little baby and affraid of water in a computer, i would totally try that. as it is, i think i would be opening my case every 5-10 seconds to make sure it wasnt leaking lol.


----------



## Rockr69

A law is a law and it don't make a hill of beans what it says even if it's plain English there will be some dumba** who will break it. Microsoft can tell if an OS is installed on multiple machines. Whether they do anything about it or not is up to Microsoft. The simple truth is, if you want to install multiple times on multiple hardware setups, you get the retail version. I believe yo get 30 activations before you have to phone activate. Even then it's only like 6 minutes long. If you want to save some money and don't plan on upgrading, get the OEM. The OS creates a unique installation ID# according to the combination of hard drive and motherboard. You are more likely to incur activation by replacing both the mobo and hard drive than by either of them alone. I know, I've done both.


----------



## Rockr69

Ok people listen up. I will be sponsoring an in club only (that means members with Scouts) Most beautiful Scout contest. Being that I am sponsoring this thing the prizes will be as follows: Grand Prize Winner will receive; 1 Clear window for the side panel, 1 set of PSU cover/false floor with HDD cage cover and a set of the Official Club Patch decals. 2nd will receive 1 clear window and 1 set of Club decals. The third place winner will receive; 1 set of club decals. Myself and Enigma will be the judges, therefore we will not be competing (lucky for the rest of you). Please begin submitting entries tomorrow morning. Please limit 5 pics of entry and my I remind you, your photography skills don't have to be stellar, but it helps if we can see what we're looking at.

Let the first annual C.M.S.S.C. "Most Beautiful Scout" contest begin and good luck to all entries.

Entry deadline will be 3/10/2011 @ Midnight PST
Winners will be announced on 3/15/2011


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12399029*
> A law is a law and it don't make a hill of beans what it says even if it's plain English there will be some dumba** who will break it. Microsoft can tell if an OS is installed on multiple machines. Whether they do anything about it or not is up to Microsoft. The simple truth is, if you want to install multiple times on multiple hardware setups, you get the retail version. I believe yo get 30 activations before you have to phone activate. Even then it's only like 6 minutes long. If you want to save some money and don't plan on upgrading, get the OEM. The OS creates a unique installation ID# according to the combination of hard drive and motherboard. You are more likely to incur activation by replacing both the mobo and hard drive than by either of them alone. I know, I've done both.


Exactly. +1


----------



## Striker36

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=18150336


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12399668*
> http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=18150336


Holy ****zgabobs. That was amzing. Closest thing to real flying i have ever seen....i am at a loss for words


----------



## Telnets

The Cyborg

Its pretty easy to mount an h70/50 in the front..
For me, I used the front metal Bay covers (was too cheap to order a bay converter)








The fan screw holes line up perfectly and i didnt need to mod a thing.










It just kind of floats in your drive bay cage, attached by the front fan. I found the tubes a little short for my liking. They could fit, but would be really tight, and i didnt want to add pressure to the CPU mount, so i simply installed a Shroud to sit the rad further back in the bay from the front, bringing it closer to the CPU..

So my setup is like this

[Pull fan] [Rad] [Shroud] [Push fan] | Front of Case|

I got the best temps this way.. not saying its the only way, but it worked well for me and kept my case very clean and tidy. The heat dumped into the case from my i7 clocked at 4gig was easily removed by the rear and top fans of the case, and the video cards never saw a degree increase in temps.

I also have a front fan where the HDDs are too, but that doesnt provide a whole lot of cooling due to the cases design..

Hope that helps you mount yours


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12399668*
> http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=18150336


I usually watch just the beginnings of videos like that, but I was a little sad when it was over. Nice find Ben.


----------



## FannBlade

Got my decals today! Is this something you do at work?
Thanks Rockr69


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Holy ****zgabobs. That was amzing. Closest thing to real flying i have ever seen....i am at a loss for words


that's why i just left the link lol i still don't know what to say about it other than that i want to do it >.<

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I usually watch just the beginnings of videos like that, but I was a little sad when it was over. Nice find Ben.


me too. its just so..... im not sure if pure is appropriate but ill say pure...


----------



## thecyb0rg

There may be pictures of the decals but I haven't seen them. A helpful link perhaps?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*


There may be pictures of the decals but I haven't seen them. A helpful link perhaps?


Search - Advanced - Rockr69 in user field - search now

http://www.overclock.net/12345717-post18188.html


----------



## Simford

hey guys, i just got a couple of these for $5 each: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812551002








i'm wondering where the best place to put them would be, any input? they are 12 inches long.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12399784*
> Got my decals today! Is this something you do at work?
> Thanks Rockr69


Nope, my bandmate made them for me all I did was request a size and use Enigma's image.

You're welcome FannBlade!


----------



## Enigma8750

*Btw.. I received my Stickers today.. Wow.. They are three perfect sizes.. I Love Them. They look so Awesome and they are very well Made. They were exceptionally easy to take them off the backing and I have one on my Scout..










Thank Rockr69... Rep up!!*


----------



## Rockr69

Thanks Boss!! LOL! I've got two on my Scout. I demand pics!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simford*


hey guys, i just got a couple of these for $5 each: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16812551002








i'm wondering where the best place to put them would be, any input? they are 12 inches long.


I would it from North to South on the back, furthermost away from the Mobo.

This lights up the video card above and below it and hiding from the window.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=18150336


Awesome video Striker. Great find.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Striker36

LOL @ enigma.... but im right their with you on that one


----------



## Enigma8750

Let me know when you are going. We can Both go.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Well Rockr69.. You asked for proof and I say the proof is in the Pudding.. Here is the Puddin'.
*


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsalmLove*


Oh wow front-mounted H70 rad! Any more pictures? How did you do it?

TIA =]


Attachment 195879

There you go.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Thanks Rockr69!!!

Attachment 195880
Attachment 195881


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*












omg I think I just ji...

Yea, I did. Can't wait to see that!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=18150336


WOW!!!!!







FREEKIN COOL Striker!!!!! HOLY







WOW
Great Video Striker....


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


omg I think I just ji...

Yea, I did. Can't wait to see that!












Aww.. Cum ON... It's not that Good.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


A law is a law and it don't make a hill of beans what it says even if it's plain English there will be some dumba** who will break it. Microsoft can tell if an OS is installed on multiple machines. Whether they do anything about it or not is up to Microsoft. The simple truth is, if you want to install multiple times on multiple hardware setups, you get the retail version. I believe yo get 30 activations before you have to phone activate. Even then it's only like 6 minutes long. If you want to save some money and don't plan on upgrading, get the OEM. The OS creates a unique installation ID# according to the combination of hard drive and motherboard. You are more likely to incur activation by replacing both the mobo and hard drive than by either of them alone. I know, I've done both.


Ok, I'm reading today. Yay!!








Yes, I know there's a windows thread but I can't read so how am I supposed to find it. Besides this is regarding Mindys' Scout, this thread.
I don't get it & I've always wondered. I got the OEM version on both mine and Mindys' machine right. I always assign a disk to a machine & stick with it. So, I never see anything that says activating windows. I mean, I did, when I first put together each system and when I upgraded the laptop from home to pro but does it maybe activate in the backround? Or is my system on the MS most trusted list cause they have a regional office in S. Reno?







Cause, I've taken out every drive but my SSD's and in fact, I did take those out to test my drives performance times.









Then there's Mindys Scout, It's had 3 motherboards in there and the drive has been flipped around more than a frog in a French restaurant.







Now mine has been through 2 motherboards and waiting on the third, I've never activated the Scout with it's OEM disk, the parts that are in there were activated when they were my machine but the only thing that's the same in the Scout is the ram, all else has been changed.









Other news: My dad brings a box of junk over once or twice a month and today in the box with the soaps I won't use in our shower and the perfumy lotions was a 1mb SanDisk Sansa Clip!!







I have 1 audio book here somewhere & when I find it, it's going on this puppy! It's small, utilitarian, only hold 1 gig but it'll read to me!! Thank God for businesses that go out of business and shuffle all thier junk through a clearing house & thank Jesus for giving my brother-in-law a job there!!







It's hooked to Mindys Scout right now to charge cause I haven't been at my computer, I've turned into a couch potato, once it's done I'll let you guys know how it sounds.


----------



## Enigma8750

Sounds Great Bri.. Glad to know your still seeing us..


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Ok people listen up. I will be sponsoring an in club only (that means members with Scouts) Most beautiful Scout contest. Being that I am sponsoring this thing the prizes will be as follows: Grand Prize Winner will receive; 1 Clear window for the side panel, 1 set of PSU cover/false floor with HDD cage cover and a set of the Official Club Patch decals. 2nd will receive 1 clear window and 1 set of Club decals. The third place winner will receive; 1 set of club decals. Myself and Enigma will be the judges, therefore we will not be competing (lucky for the rest of you







). Please begin submitting entries tomorrow morning. Please limit 5 pics of entry and my I remind you, your photography skills don't have to be stellar, but it helps if we can see what we're looking at.

Let the first annual C.M.S.S.C. "Most Beautiful Scout" contest begin and good luck to all entries.

Entry deadline will be 3/10/2011 @ Midnight PST
Winners will be announced on 3/15/2011



Great Idea Rockr69!!!







GoodLuck All!!!!!


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*












dude, you're in mod-mode!


----------



## H969

who was looking for W7 the other day?
Staples has it for Windows 7 Home Premium family pack, 3 licenses for $150, thats $ 50 per!
http://www.staples.com/[email protected]


----------



## BriSleep

Oh Man!! ^^^
I needed that on Super Bowl Sunday!
That's ok, I know someone else here needed it too.








Man, it's Thursday tomorrow and sure enough, I'm having trouble reading.







Maybe it's from rolling my eyes all the time! Lol!! 
Hope to see you guys tomorrow. I got my stickers from Rockr today, they are better than they look here. I wonder how long it would take for Mindy to notice if I put them on her Scout?


----------



## MaroonCoyote

Ok scouts, i have a question...

I love my Storm Scout but i am having trouble figuring out if certain CPU coolers will work in this case. Right now i have two fans on the side panel both with added dust filters that, combined, extend about 27mm out. I would like to get a Noctua cooler but I am worried about space

Will the Noctua NH-U12P SE2 work?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608014
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=31&lng=en

Or should i go with the shorter coolers such as the Noctua NH-U9B SE2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608016
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=32&lng=en

or the Noctua NH-C12P SE14

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608019
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=35&lng=en

And also if i needed more space, i was thinking i could put Scythe SY1212SL12H 120mm fans on the side panel instead

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185139

I would appreciate it if someone could throw their knowledge my way... please?


----------



## Enigma8750

CPU Cooler Specifications

*With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed*. Fan Size standard....120x120x25
you have (146 mm.) from the top of the CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

*With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed*
171 mm. CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel
*
Heat-sink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.*

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side dimensions 140 mm.


----------



## MaroonCoyote

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


CPU Cooler Specifications

*With 2 Side Panel Fans Installed*. Fan Size standard....120x120x25
you have (146 mm.) from the top of the CPU to Top Side Panel Fan Distance.

*With Only the Bottom Side Fan installed*
171 mm. CPU to Side Panel Distance NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel
*
Heat-sink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.*

Top of the case to the Bottom or Vertical dimensions of the case should not exceed 120mm. Side to side dimensions 140 mm.


This makes things easier

Thank you


----------



## PapaSmurf

Think of it like this. If you place a side panel fan in the top position all it will do is blow on the top of the heatsink and bounce off doing absolutely nothing to aid your cooling effort. My advice is to remove the top side panel fan and go with the best heatsink you can get (or afford). The lower side panel fan will sometimes aid in cooling the graphics cards though, so it can be worth trying it, but the unless you have a cpu heatsink that has a fan that blows down onto the motherboard like a ThermalRight SI-128 or the stock heatsink a fan in the top position does absolutely nothing but increase noise and waste electricity.

This isn't true if you have a huge side panel fan like they have on the larger HAF's (the 230mm or so fans) as they are wide enough to blow around a tower heatsink.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*   dude, you're in mod-mode!  
Well my Son's old case was a Antec 900. Soooooo. I had this empty case lying around and My son said why don't you mod it. I said .. What theme? Let me think about it he said..
He sent me an E Mail the next morning with the N7 Logo and the Mass Effect Theme. I have been reading up on wiki about the storyline and I want the case to fall into the story. Maybe they will give me Big Money for the Case when they make Mass Effect into a Movie.. LOL.. I won't hold my breath on that but you are right. I HAVE A FEVER. AND THE ONLY PRESCRIPTION ... IS MORE COWBELL.

  
 You Tube


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yay for more Cowbell.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Think of it like this. If you place a side panel fan in the top position all it will do is blow on the top of the heatsink and bounce off doing absolutely nothing to aid your cooling effort. My advice is to remove the top side panel fan and go with the best heatsink you can get (or afford). The lower side panel fan will sometimes aid in cooling the graphics cards though, so it can be worth trying it, but the unless you have a cpu heatsink that has a fan that blows down onto the motherboard like a ThermalRight SI-128 or the stock heatsink a fan in the top position does absolutely nothing but increase noise and waste electricity.

This isn't true if you have a huge side panel fan like they have on the larger HAF's (the 230mm or so fans) as they are wide enough to blow around a tower heatsink.



Is this true for air cooling or those water cooling set-ups? What about stock? I might change the bottom side fan to exhaust and move the higher cfm/rpm Rosewill to the top of the case.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Water cooling is completely different. A side panel fan will often times be advantageous. I covered the stock heatsinks in the post already. It's the tower style heatsinks like the OP asked about that doesn't benefit due to the close proximity to the top of the heatsink is like blowing onto a brick wall.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Water cooling is completely different. A side panel fan will often times be advantageous. I covered the stock heatsinks in the post already. It's the tower style heatsinks like the OP asked about that doesn't benefit due to the close proximity to the top of the heatsink is like blowing onto a brick wall.


Yeah. After rereading I figured that out lol

Having trouble running at 3.8 stable now. My mobo or something kept upping the v on my memory or something so I went back to default settings turned up the ram to 1600 and turned off cool n quiet and unleash. Don't know how those got turned on before. I gotta get a better cooler too. I'm basically a noob at this stuff....I'm still getting my feet wet with these two rigs....maybe I should get a C3 version.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Sorry. Thought that jif was OK because it didn't actually have profanity in it, just [email protected]#$%--. I guess the F and the ed made it a no-no?


----------



## cjc75

Hey! Big E!

About that 990FX we were discussin earlier! -->> CLICKIE


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Hey! Big E!

About that 990FX we were discussin earlier! -->> CLICKIE










wow me want!! man o man...cant wait!!!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


wow me want!! man o man...cant wait!!!


There probably won't be any pictures of it until after the first week of March, as that is about when the first pictures of the 890FX boards first started to appear from the 2010 CeBit.

Even then, the Boards did not make it out to retail until almost the end of April, so nearly a full 2 months after they were unveiled.

We're probably looking at the same for this year; though I'm hoping we'll see them on the shelves and available for ordering a little sooner.


----------



## Enigma8750

so when will the 990fx be released


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


so when will the 990fx be released


Shouldn't be 'til the CeBit Expo in March, Boss. (1st-5th)

There's alot of up and coming's, and I doubt they'll want to release them without all the hype and press CeBit brings.

Can't wait myself, was gonna buy either the 870A Fuzion Power Edition or the new 890FXA-GD65 with their sweet power regulation, but as March is so near, I think I'll wait for a nice 9XX Mobo.









(wanna give my Brother my urrent Mobo/CPU/RAM to replace my old 8450 he's on)

EDIT:- Been waiting for a half decent reply I can put here, to spend my 1000th post here with my fellow Scouts. How sad am I, lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;12423610*
> Shouldn't be 'til the CeBit Expo in March, Boss. (1st-5th)
> 
> There's alot of up and coming's, and I doubt they'll want to release them without all the hype and press CeBit brings.
> 
> Can't wait myself, was gonna buy either the 870A Fuzion Power Edition or the new 890FXA-GD65 with their sweet power regulation, but as March is so near, I think I'll wait for a nice 9XX Mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wanna give my Brother my urrent Mobo/CPU/RAM to replace my old 8450 he's on)
> 
> EDIT:- Been waiting for a half decent reply I can put here, to spend my 1000th post here with my fellow Scouts. How sad am I, lol.


You follow the code. Semper Fidelis Always Faithful.. that deserves a boost in rank in my book.
*You have just been boosted to Captain.. Congratulations Capt. EvoBeardy*


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;12423610*
> Shouldn't be 'til the CeBit Expo in March, Boss. (1st-5th)
> 
> There's alot of up and coming's, and I doubt they'll want to release them without all the hype and press CeBit brings.
> 
> Can't wait myself, was gonna buy either the 870A Fuzion Power Edition or the new 890FXA-GD65 with their sweet power regulation, but as March is so near, I think I'll wait for a nice 9XX Mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wanna give my Brother my urrent Mobo/CPU/RAM to replace my old 8450 he's on)
> 
> EDIT:- Been waiting for a half decent reply I can put here, to spend my 1000th post here with my fellow Scouts. How sad am I, lol.


*Congratulations Capt. EvoBeardy:yessir:*


----------



## Enigma8750

Check out my strip on the N7 MASS EFFECT build.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12424151*
> You follow the code. Semper Fidelis Always Faithful.. that deserves a boost in rank in my book.
> 
> *You have just been boosted to Captain.. Congratulations Capt. EvoBeardy*


WAAHHOOOO!!! Big Congrats Bud!!!


----------



## H969

Love that antique Tin with the woman saluting!!!


----------



## H969

How ya feeling Rogue?


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey H969,

A lot better sir. Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## H969

Lol, Lord Xeb Posting of an ugly rig!








http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/943004-client-brought-me-computer-today-i.html


----------



## GTR Mclaren

uummm my GPU temps drop 3c with the side panel removed....

:/

bad airflow?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12417768*
> Sorry. Thought that jif was OK because it didn't actually have profanity in it, just [email protected]#$%--. I guess the F and the ed made it a no-no?


What you just posted above violated the No Profanity Rule.

From the TOS.
Quote:


> Use profanity. This includes the use of symbols, abbreviations, or acronyms to circumvent the no profanity rule.


----------



## Enigma8750

Boy I break that one too.. I guess I got to stop doing that..


----------



## millerlite3421

just got the last piece of my baby in today. Sapphire 6950. Who says it wont fit into a storm scout?!? Only mod to the case was a few well aimed shots with a hammer/screwdriver.









Worked on some cable management for a while. Let me know what u think.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millerlite3421;12427983*
> just got the last piece of my baby in today. Sapphire 6950. Who says it wont fit into a storm scout?!? Only mod to the case was a few well aimed shots with a hammer/screwdriver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked on some cable management for a while. Let me know what u think.


Yoda: "No Try.. There is No Try. Do or Do NOT... But No Try."


----------



## Enigma8750

*Well I am 90 Percent finished with the First Panel.. What do you guy think..?








*


----------



## PapaSmurf

:


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millerlite3421;12427983*
> just got the last piece of my baby in today. Sapphire 6950. Who says it wont fit into a storm scout?!? Only mod to the case was a few well aimed shots with a hammer/screwdriver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked on some cable management for a while. Let me know what u think.


...uh why didn't you just put it in the top slot? I applaud your out of the box thinking, but....


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12428119*
> *Well I am 90 Percent finished with the First Panel.. What do you guy think..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh.

My.

Gawd.

I want it.


----------



## Rockr69

No one wants to enter the ''Most Beautiful Scout" contest I have going? Well I gues I don't have to make the prizes. That's kind of a bummer. I already got the metal for the PSU cover/false floor and HDD cover. OH well.


----------



## Enigma8750

I Nominate Rogue 1266's Rig for the MBSC.










Kev_b would like to nominate himself in the mix.


----------



## luckypunk

pic not working.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12428758*
> I Nominate Rogue 1266's Rig for the MBSC.


Do you know if that's a 200mm fan in front of the hard drives?

Sure looks like it to me.

Looks great!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12428388*
> No one wants to enter the ''Most Beautiful Scout" contest I have going? Well I gues I don't have to make the prizes. That's kind of a bummer. I already got the metal for the PSU cover/false floor and HDD cover. OH well.


With my cable 'management'? I know I'd lose










SWEET!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371025

And....a sweet deal at the EGG


----------



## Enigma8750

99 Percent complete after some touchups..










This is my theme Picture.


----------



## kev_b

I'll enter, my Scout CH IV Red Dawn.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

going in to pick up supplies tomorow for my case. Ordering my fans, picking up paint, sandpaper and primer......soo excited


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


going in to pick up supplies tomorow for my case. Ordering my fans, picking up paint, sandpaper and primer......soo excited


Looking forward to your Build.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Well I am 90 Percent finished with the First Panel.. What do you guy think..?








*


 That is 'SMOKEN' 'E'!!!!!!!!!!








Pure craftsmen-ship.







... You wheel a can a paint like a 'SWORD'....







.....







I can't wait to see the rest Enigma...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


No one wants to enter the ''Most Beautiful Scout" contest I have going? Well I gues I don't have to make the prizes. That's kind of a bummer. I already got the metal for the PSU cover/false floor and HDD cover. OH well.










You kindding Rockr????







I t'ink's we all are hard at are wheels turning in are heads boss, figuring how to make them more 'Beautiful' then they already are..... I'm all game







... I just wish I had the resources you all have in the states...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I Nominate Rogue 1266's Rig for the MBSC.


 WOW, Enigma. Thank You Sir... I'm swell-hearted with appreciation..








But we both know their some 'Scouts' here that have some major talent.















Not mentioning no name's.....







. Some of our members have some really beautiful rigs...







Why nicer then mine.. Either way sir, Thanks
for the nomination!!!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Kev_b Rig... 




















I mean like kev_b Rig here. "Just pure Beauty here Boss"............................................








Kev_b is pure 'Pro'!!!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Do you know if that's a 200mm fan in front of the hard drives?

Sure looks like it to me.

Looks great!


It's the stock fan nickt1862 that come's with the case, brother!!!








And 'Thanks'







bud for the complement...























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


going in to pick up supplies tomorow for my case. Ordering my fans, picking up paint, sandpaper and primer......soo excited










'Blue's going to come at all of us like storm







,
and just "DESTROY"all of 
us!!!!















Can't wait to see your 'RIG' bud. I'm sure it will be 'Beautiful'!!!








Edit:: SORRY:
Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


With my cable 'management'? I know I'd lose








SWEET!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371025

And....a sweet deal at the EGG










Thank's for the kind word sir...







But please; don't count your-self short....







... I personally won't let you







You have a nice rig your-self, that 'You' built!!!!







Just remember cable management is about taking your time with it all!!!! You'll be fine...







Remember!!! 'SCOUTS' don't 
give up nor give in so fast. Remember this too;







None of us are 
looser's. We 'SCOUTS' here at "CMSSC" won't leave you behind<(LOSE)


----------



## Rockr69

It's not about the winning or losing, it's the competition. Getting your Scout in there and saying ''this is what I did. Yes, some may be better, but I did this'' and having fun with it! Remember Only E and myself will be judging and you've all already impressed us both. NOW!! let's see some Scouts.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


No one wants to enter the ''Most Beautiful Scout" contest I have going? Well I gues I don't have to make the prizes. That's kind of a bummer. I already got the metal for the PSU cover/false floor and HDD cover. OH well.


I would love to participate, but my scout isn't finished yet. But once it is i would like to join the contest. Although i'm in the UK.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Well I am 90 Percent finished with the First Panel.. What do you guy think..?








*


Thats coming along great boss! Can't wait to see the finished piece. Can i ask one question, what do you do with all your modded cases? Sell them?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


It's the stock fan nickt1862 that come's with the case, brother!!!








And 'Thanks'







bud for the complement...
























For some reason that front fan looked to be a larger size to me and thought you modded it to fit.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


so when will the 990fx be released


I am betting on, that we'll see a repeat of last year.

The motherboards will make an appearance at the 2011 CeBit; and then they will be released as follows...

Mid March - 990GX
Mid/Late April 990FX

This is exactly how they released the 8XX Series last year, after first letting the Mobo Manufacturers reveal their 890FX boards at the 2010 CeBit.

Between the two releases, they may or may not release the first Zambezi chips.

This theory is supported by the fact that AMD keeps stating that Bulldozer is "On track" for a Q1 release and then Zambezi for an early Q2 release followed by Bulldozer Server in Q3.

March is the end of Q1 and then April starts Q2.

So perhaps March we'll see the first Bulldozer motherboards on the market, but they will be the low end models. The FX series, high end enthusiast Boards, will follow several weeks later.

Now, there is only one exception to all of this.

We already know that at least ONE manufacturer, MSI; has their 990FX board _"The Big Bang Conquerer"_ all ready for production and has already been showing it off!


Source 1
Source 2
Source 3

So that begs the questions...

Does Asus and Gigabyte already have theirs ready for production as well, and if so, does this mean a possible early release for the 990FX in Mid March instead of late April?

I guess well all just have to be patient, and wait to see!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Love that antique Tin with the woman saluting!!!


Yeah, me too!! I collect tins. None of them antique yet.







Hmm, a few more birthdays and they will be!







Computer cases are on huge tin but I don't have room to collect them.







Wish I had my old beige one, I'd mod it and sell it as a classic.

The appointment yesterday, like I said, not yet with the eye doctor, just a test to make sure I need a specialist. Went something like this......
Ok now take your glasses off and read the top line...
Bri: What line?








You can't see the big E right here?
Bri: Nope, I can see you, the lights, looks like that _might_ be a hallway, umm maybe a door on the right but it's just a line.
Put your glasses on and read the line here.
Bri: Sure, it says FLUDUGMP.
No, read the letters one at a time.
Bri:







Ok, F G R T D L........ Don't know
Other eye, left eye
Bri: F R G T D F U M P.... Oh man that means my right eye isn't working right huh?
We can't tell here we have to send you to the eye specialist, they make thier own appoinments. Just don't go taking a drivers test or anything. 
Bri: I did last month, they said it was fine....







Oh man!! Did it get worse in a month?? 
They'll call you.


----------



## Evil262

Hey there guys, just joined up, and was hoping to join up here! big fan of my scout, done some little mods, but nothing amazing, but here it is!



















any feedback would be good


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


Hey there guys, just joined up, and was hoping to join up here! big fan of my scout, done some little mods, but nothing amazing, but here it is!



















any feedback would be good










Nice but what is that wire going up against the 5.25" bays?

Maybe better cable management of such is in order.


----------



## Evil262

Thanks! that wire is for the top cold cathode, i cant put it anywhere else because its too short! need to find an extender so i can tuck it out of the way. The wire management is as good as i can get it for now because i have a semi modular power supply, and those cold cathodes are the only things with untidied wires


----------



## Evil262

Actually, i just moved the cathode a little and managed to tuck it out of the way, cant see it now.









Little tip too for anyone wanting to make a PSU Shroud, get ahold of some Styrene. It has a mirror finish like acrylic on one side, and a matte on the other, its fairly rigid and it can be glued with any non solvent glue.

Best thing is however, it can be cut with scissors! so it takes literally minuites to chop up and glue together a fake floor/psu shroud.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


Actually, i just moved the cathode a little and managed to tuck it out of the way, cant see it now.









Little tip too for anyone wanting to make a PSU Shroud, get ahold of some Styrene. It has a mirror finish like acrylic on one side, and a matte on the other, its fairly rigid and it can be glued with any non solvent glue.

Best thing is however, it can be cut with scissors! so it takes literally minuites to chop up and glue together a fake floor/psu shroud.










Wow, that's good to know. Where could I find some styrene?


----------



## Moonzi

Thanks for the tip, been wondering what to use for a shroud appreciate the advice...pictures coming soon love this case...


----------



## Evil262

Hardware shops should stock it, just gotta look around i suppose. im sure a google search would bring some up too, just look for Black Styrene Sheet









I used 1mm thick syrene.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


Little tip too for anyone wanting to make a PSU Shroud, get ahold of some Styrene. It has a mirror finish like acrylic on one side, and a matte on the other, its fairly rigid and it can be glued with any non solvent glue.

Best thing is however, it can be cut with scissors! so it takes literally minuites to chop up and glue together a fake floor/psu shroud.










So, quick question...

Where did you get your Styrene, or can you suggest any places where it can be found on the Retail level? Is this something I could find in a Home Depot or a Lowes maybe?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


Hardware shops should stock it, just gotta look around i suppose. im sure a google search would bring some up too, just look for Black Styrene Sheet









I used 1mm thick syrene.










Never mind my above! LOL

Though I am still curious as to where you got yours?


----------



## hyujmn

Looks like I'm gonna take a little trip out to a Lowe's today then...


----------



## Evil262

haha, i cheated a bit







, as im a design student at university i used the shop in the workshop at my university. But a quick google suggests you can get it at hardware shops.


----------



## cjc75

Yea I was just on the Home Depot and Lowes websites, did a search on them but they don't have anything listed for black sheets of Styrene. Lowes has some styrene pipe thing for plumbing... and Home Depot has a bunch of "do it yourself styrene signs"...

I then tried Hobby Lobby, an arts and crafts supply store. They did not have any listed on their website either.

But Google did show bunch of places it can probably be mail ordered from. I might be looking into it, because it is apparently so cheap to get, its given me an idea for my Scout!

One more quick question though...

You used a 1mm thickness. But what were the rest of the dimensions for the sheet you started with? I see a lot of places are selling like.. 8x11 sheets and such.


----------



## Evil262

ive got a spare sheet here, lemme just find it and ill get back to you.


----------



## Evil262

ignore.


----------



## Evil262

i used 455x325mm sheets.

They were only like Â£1.50 each so i bought 2, but 1 was more than enough to do a fake floor/shroud and a HDD cover, with enough excess to make another HDD cover.

good luck finding some! mailorder is probably your best bet.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


I would love to participate, but my scout isn't finished yet. But once it is i would like to join the contest. Although i'm in the UK.

Thats coming along great boss! Can't wait to see the finished piece. Can i ask one question, what do you do with all your modded cases? Sell them?


I am going to sell this one. But It will be just materials and shipping. Or I will give it to fannblade for another Contest Prize. I don't have anyone in particular that asked for it or wants it so I haven't really thought about it much. I just like the MOD.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


Hey there guys, just joined up, and was hoping to join up here! big fan of my scout, done some little mods, but nothing amazing, but here it is!



















any feedback would be good










This is not your first trip to the CMSSC...LOL Nice build.

I love the Lighting.. You did it very right. UP and Down.. Because the Graphix card always brakes the light and creates shows in the best part of the case. one more string of Leds up and down the back would really make it look on fire.


----------



## Evil262

You're right enigma! been lurking this forum for ages while putting the scout together, haha!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


i used 455x325mm sheets.

They were only like Â£1.50 each so i bought 2, but 1 was more than enough to do a fake floor/shroud and a HDD cover, with enough excess to make another HDD cover.

good luck finding some! mailorder is probably your best bet.


So basically, it looks like ...

Black Sheet .080x8x21'' (2)
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/evg/evg9117.htm

That is a set of two, 8 x 21 sheets at 2mm thickness for $9.59

One of those sets should be plenty for 1 Storm Scout!

Also, Fellow Scouts, the Hobbylinc company there acquires their sets direct from this following Source! --> http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/index.htm

That source has the product numbers listed for each set and sizes, that you can order from that Hobbylinc website. Note the "evg" number. The 2mm thickness set of 2 sheets has the evg9117 product number... or the 1mm thickness set of 2 sheets has the evg9115 product number.

I have an idea suddenly, in my head...

Use some of these sheets, with a custom balsa-wood frame supporting some sort of cardboard tubing, to create a sort of light weight but sturdy _"fan wind tunnel cage"_ to fit within the Scouts 5.25 bays!

Perhaps, with a little modification, such could also be used to more securely mount a H50/H70 Radiator within such a cage, creating a massively shrouded wind tunnel on either side of the radiator!

That, could be interesting!


----------



## Evil262

haha! keep us posted on any ideas you come up with!


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;12434102*
> Hey there guys, just joined up, and was hoping to join up here! big fan of my scout, done some little mods, but nothing amazing, but here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any feedback would be good


Now that is one good looking scout. I like it alot









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12435089*
> I am going to sell this one. But It will be just materials and shipping. Or I will give it to fannblade for another Contest Prize. I don't have anyone in particular that asked for it or wants it so I haven't really thought about it much. I just like the MOD.


I like modding too. My scout is what i call a soft mod so i don't count it, but i have just started on my first real mod. Its just one of my many old computer case that i have lying around. I want to start Modding cases and selling them but unfortunately money is extremely tight. But i have most of the tools i will need (and i also like to think i have the knowledge lol)


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12435203*
> Black Sheet .080x8x21'' (2)
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/evg/evg9117.htm
> 
> That is a set of two, 8 x 21 sheets at 2mm thickness for $9.59
> 
> One of those sets should be plenty for 1 Storm Scout!


Ok, here is the link to order a Set of Three...
Black Sheet .040x8x21'' (3) -- $7.09
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/evg/evg9115.htm#

These are the 1mm thickness sheets that *Evil262* used for his!

You get 3 sheets, for 7.09 .. vs the 2mm x2 sheets for 9.59.

Hobbylinc also has a number of various other Styrene products that might help with Case Modding on our Scouts.

For example, if you want to add a little more rigidity and sturdiness, they have these things...

Angle ABS 1/4'' (4)
https://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/pls/pls90006.htm

Square Rod Styrene 1/4x1/4x10'' (5)
https://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/pls/pls90810.htm

Can probably use something like those to reinforce the edges on PSU shrouds and such!

I am, at the moment, placing an order for 1 set, of the evg9115 .040x8x21 black sheets. Its cheap and comes with 3 sheets, so figure I'll have plenty if I mess up; and I'm adding 1 set of the 1/4" ABS Angle things; which comes with 4 at 24inches... plenty to work with!

Here's another idea! They got these little Styrene Ladder's too... for making model buildings and such. Imagine using one of those on the back of the HDD cage, to help organize the cabling!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;12434202*
> Thanks! that wire is for the top cold cathode, i cant put it anywhere else because its too short! need to find an extender so i can tuck it out of the way. The wire management is as good as i can get it for now because i have a semi modular power supply, and those cold cathodes are the only things with untidied wires


I know you were able to reposition it to take care of the problem, but in a situation where that isn't possible you can get an extension cable that will allow you to position the light and the inverter in the optimum positions.

http://www.svc.com/fc22-12.html


----------



## cjc75

Oh wow! This Hobbylinc company is about a 45 minute drive from me.. Maybe an hours drive at the most. They're just over in the next county from me!

http://www.hobbylinc.com/About_Hobbylinc

Though gah... they're just a wholesale warehouse and don't deal in retail 'walk-in' sales... so I still have to pay for shipping. But I suppose I'll probably get the order a little quicker.


----------



## MisterNoisy

Woo - I managed to secure a steady supply of perforated sheet steel from old cable receivers (they were just throwing them away!). I'll finally be able to shroud my Scout's HDD rack.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy;12437154*
> Woo - I managed to secure a steady supply of perforated sheet steel from old cable receivers (they were just throwing them away!). I'll finally be able to shroud my Scout's HDD rack.


I know that feeling... remember measure twice then measure again then cut.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12438940*
> I know that feeling... remember measure twice then measure again then cut.


Where's the fun in that?
Maybe this is why I'm buying a replacment top for my PC-A05.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hey scouts....

Im looking for a GTX 460....max 175$

its possible to find one in that price new ?? with a newegg code or something like that


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12439739*
> hey scouts....
> 
> Im looking for a GTX 460....max 175$
> 
> its possible to find one in that price new ?? with a newegg code or something like that


What manufacturer?


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12439739*
> hey scouts....
> 
> Im looking for a GTX 460....max 175$
> 
> its possible to find one in that price new ?? with a newegg code or something like that


Anything is possible...


----------



## Sandvich

Would a top fan in the scout interfere the airflow of a h50 in push/pull exhaust?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sandvich*


would a top fan in the scout interfere the airflow of a h50 in push/pull exhaust?


nope


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandvich;12440387*
> Would a top fan in the scout interfere the airflow of a h50 in push/pull exhaust?


No


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12439817*
> What manufacturer?


uumm MSI, EVGA, ASUS

and btw, help mw with this too !!

http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers-overclocking-software/944588-help-me-understand-pixel-options.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


Where's the fun in that? 
Maybe this is why I'm buying a replacment top for my PC-A05.










I was wondering about that..?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


You're right enigma! been lurking this forum for ages while putting the scout together, haha!


I knew it.. I recognize the details..


----------



## Enigma8750

Sorry .. Updated.


----------



## luckypunk

woohoo! just ziptied my old 80mm blue led fans to the side panel, nice and clean looking too







seeing about a 3-4*c drop in temperatures under load (now im maxing out at 47*c)


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Sorry .. Updated.


thanks, but I forgot to say that Im looking for the 1GB version xD


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


uumm MSI, EVGA, ASUS

and btw, help mw with this too !!

http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers...l-options.html


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127512


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


thanks, but I forgot to say that Im looking for the 1GB version xD


Will you make up your mind!
















EDIT: Here's one from PNY: http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.as...C1GBPNYGTX460X

and another from EVGA even cheaper: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...tCjCVqHCjCdwwp

annnnnnd another from ASUS: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...Wld%2B5SpfJflQ


----------



## Rogue1266

What's up everyone...

So, I'm sitting here doing a search on installing LEDs into fan. Well in my search
I find a side link and it takes me to a 'Swiss' overclocking site were this kid did a nice work-log on the subject. A full pic description of his work log... 
Check it out. He's very explanatory. The only problem is that it's in Swedish.
You need a translator add-on to your explorer to read it. Anyway check it out.
I thought it was well put together...







to this kid...
http://translate.google.com/translat...na-led-flaktar
---------------------------------------------------------------

I hope everyone is polishing up their 'SCOUTS' for the judging on 3/10...








GOOD LUCK everyone!!! (((







I know I'm going to get my







from all you young bucks))))


----------



## luckypunk

This i what i love about chrome, it automatically translates it for me


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did you check out this guide here at OCN about adding LED's to fans?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Did you check out this guide here at OCN about adding LED's to fans?


yeah Papa.. I like that one as well.. That one was done well too... 
I was just impressed with this kids log because he went into a little more detail
on how he put it all together. 
I just happen to come across it and wanted to share!!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*


This i what i love about chrome, it automatically translates it for me










Yeah luckypunk!! I like chrome with that translator... I use Fire-fox's as well but the damn thing wont hook some times to the link and I have to restart FireFox to get it to work. So I stayed with chrome...







i guess it's all personal choice these days... Most Explorers work quit well. even the New IE-9 is nice..


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


You're right enigma! been lurking this forum for ages while putting the scout together, haha!


Sorry for the double post everyone









Sneaky,Sneaky!!!!








Either way, 'WELCOME' Scout... Did you fill out the Log Sheet on the first pg.??? Nice work by the way on your Rig... Take some clearer shots of her 
so we can see the detail in it...







Looks great though!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

I'm with you Rogue.. I need as much help as I can get. That link is getting Stickied on Page ONE. Thanks.. Rep +.


----------



## luckypunk




----------



## PapaSmurf

Best post all week.


----------



## Rogue1266

""Would a Coller Master Storm Scout be a good WHAT??? CPU.. HUH








Ok, I think the guy just got a little mixed up there.









That's funny... But the thing is; is that he went into such detail about...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *luckypunk*  







  

Why did that remind me of this?









  
 http://www.somethingawful.com/flash/shmorky/babby.swf  <!-- AME - Generic SWF --> 



*Right-Click and Select "Play" to start movie.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*












I got you beat Papa S. Check this.

Quote:



_High Risk of Sell out_ they say at the bottom. What is this.. I know it is a Typo, and its not news, but it is funny and I hope you get a giggle out of it..

Wow .. It must be made of Iridium. (the Rarest element on Earth.) With a diamond crystal bezel and Swiss movement, all made (not in China.) But Switzerland. By Swiss watch designer Franz Von Dinglehouser.

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wat...id=206170&fp=f

Looks OVERCLOCKED.... To me!! Ha Ha...... Get it.. Over Clocked.. Huh Huh....LOL


----------



## Rogue1266

Wow..







Thats a damn nice watch!!!! And you know What???? Those are Real nice colors!!!!







; Those would be great colors for a Scout case... 







back on subject...







I don't want the 'CHIMP' in here doing a Now you see the post, now you don't!!! act








Freaks me out everytime he does that


----------



## DireLeon2010

I dunno. A watch would have to be packed with some serious 24th century Star Trek tech stuff or allow me to time travel or something for me to shell out that mach money for it! Oh wow! It tells time has a stopwatch function and you can take it with you on your dive to see the aliens in the Marianas Trench


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I got you beat Papa S. Check this.


The only thing I ever liked about Overstock.com was Sabine Ehrenfeld.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


What's up everyone...

So, I'm sitting here doing a search on installing LEDs into fan. Well in my search
I find a side link and it takes me to a 'Swiss' overclocking site were this kid did a nice work-log on the subject. A full pic description of his work log... 
Check it out. He's very explanatory. The only problem is that it's in Swedish.
You need a translator add-on to your explorer to read it. Anyway check it out.
I thought it was well put together...







to this kid...
http://translate.google.com/translat...na-led-flaktar


Do you think its worth making a new thread and posting up that tutorial? I like that quite a lot and i may just do that mod on some of my own fans!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*


This i what i love about chrome, it automatically translates it for me










I have been on Chrome for about 4 months now. I always have 5+ tabs open so i find it loads much faster to load than Firefox, and i like the address bar/search bar. I have some add-ons like speed dial and history bookmarks and download history buttons on the address bar. I was a Firefox fanboy but not anymore! Its chrome all the way.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


Do you think its worth making a new thread and posting up that tutorial? I like that quite a lot and i may just do that mod on some of my own fans!










 I would brother. I just like that kids because he really cover each aspect of that type of up-grade. I'd go for it Jamyy!!!








-------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok guys. I really need to up-grade my GPU... What you guys think about this card.... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125348 
I'm really liking the price and the spec's are nice!!!!


----------



## nickt1862

Enigma - Are you okay?

I ask because I heard about the 3.5 magnitude earthquake in the southern part of your state this morning. I see that you're in the central part of the state but you still may have felt it.

Hope all is well.


----------



## Enigma8750

I didn't feel a thing.. Thank you.. But a Nuke would not have woke me from a sleep. Wow.. That is news to me..


----------



## lnewey6

Few pics of my modded case


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnewey6;12446487*
> Few pics of my modded case


That is REALLY NICE.. I never thought a Bright color would work. Rep up.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnewey6;12446487*
> Few pics of my modded case


Well....it's in the colors of my high school rivals....RED IS DEAD!

Just kidding! Looks pretty slick. Gotta agree with E. Wouldn't have expected such bright colors to work.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnewey6;12446487*
> Few pics of my modded case


Wow that looks great. Makes me want to actually try painting mine.

On another note. I'm trying to fix up my sisters computer because it's too hard for both of us doing our senior projects at the same time on just my computer. I think i should just reformat her Dell. Problem is I don't have her OS disk. Could i get away with using a Vista disk from another Dell and use her product key?


----------



## FannBlade

It should have a restore partition on the disk lookup the manual.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12447205*
> It should have a restore partition on the disk lookup the manual.


Thank you very much







. Actually had no idea about that. Always used the disk before.


----------



## cigarbug




----------



## lnewey6

love that side panel


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12447327*


Ultra Impressed.. Thanks so much for the submission.. This is the HOTTEST Scout I have seen since the orange one I just saw.... WOW guys.. Awesome.

Cigarbug.. Can you get me a couple of really clear pictures of that case. Use your camera with Picasa and have a Gmail acct and you can upload all day long..


----------



## Enigma8750

Killer HOT.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12447327*


That is one sweet Rig young man!!! Whole lot of 'Love' was put into that
build!!!







Welcome....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnewey6;12446487*
> Few pics of my modded case


Talk about changing a 'SCOUTS' colors!!! WOW. Looks Awesome Bud..
Great paint job!!!







As well as you sir, 'Welcome'!!!!

Rep+ up to both of you for outstanding work!!!!


----------



## Evil262

Oh, a little something for those of you using AMD chips with air coolers:

The Titan Fenrir is the best air cooler i have ever used, however, the mounting orientation on AMD motherboards means it needs to be mounted with the fan blowing out of the top. This means it COMPLETELY blocks the first Ram slot if you have any sort of large heatspreader, and it also clips with and ram in the second slot, so this is just a heads up









If you're looking for a decent air cooler but have 4 sticks of ram with large heatsinks, look elsewhere, otherwise, amazing cooler!


----------



## cigarbug

Higher Res pics if interested. 7mp


----------



## Striker36

hey guys! im REALLY liking the new scouts im seeing here! im even a little jealous of cigarbug and his GPU cooling too.

any way i found something i though i should share with you guys. (im not condoning any thing shadey or promiscuous just supporting net neutrality)










oh, and this =D


















[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_IKcMl_a9A[/ame]


----------



## luckypunk




----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:








































That is stunning....... Only it has one BIG bum LOL.

I have almost finished putting my scout back together now







and my dads new PC wasn't working properly with his new chip so we swapped chips and his PC is working fine







. So i have gone from an AMD Phenom 940 @ 3.1GHz to a 965 @ 3.4GHz!

Anyway i need to ask a question. I want to have my cold cathodes on the side panel because they light the case a lot better. But i don't like having to plug in and unplug stuff thats on the side panel. So does anyone know of a little device that you can attach to the chassis so that when you put the side panel on it makes the circuit complete and the cathodes switch on..

If that didn't make much sense then picture an alarm system in a house. And on the door it has a magnet on the top of the frame and on the moving part of the door. Both magnets make contact when the door is shut (the case side panel is on and the cathodes would be on). But when the door is open there is no contact between the magnets (the side panel is off and the cathodes are off obviously).

I hope that made sense, because if it doesn't i may have to use my epic paint skills









If not does anyone have any idea on what parts i can use to make it happen?


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12450234*
> That is stunning....... Only it has one BIG bum LOL.
> 
> If that didn't make much sense then picture an alarm system in a house. And on the door it has a magnet on the top of the frame and on the moving part of the door. Both magnets make contact when the door is shut (the case side panel is on and the cathodes would be on). But when the door is open there is no contact between the magnets (the side panel is off and the cathodes are off obviously).


Makes perfect sense and is a great idea. I have an appliance that uses a magnetic catch for the AC power cord. If the appliance falls, the power cord comes out. Same concept.

A little like case intrusion too. Definitely worth a stroll around the hardware store. Alarm system hardware would be the first place I'd look.

4 insulated catches 1+ & 1- matching up panel to case. Something with a little spring tension maybe.

Also add a switch to the circuit to cut off power before panel removal.

Be sure to ask this in the case modding forums too.


----------



## linkin93

I think we deserve a nice theme song









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Pbl4x1OKqs[/ame]


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnewey6;12446487*
> Few pics of my modded case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12447327*


#1 and #2 (still unsure about order). Both awesome builds guys. +1


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Well my room is close to being finished. The lining paper is up and ill be painting on thursday. My poor scout has been unused for nearly 2 months now...poor thing.

Anyway I'm planing on upgrading my sound system once the room is finished, I'm not gonna say what it is yet









The only bit of info im gonna give about it is that its a 600w 5.1 system and the brand begins with O.









Guess if you want but you'll be there forever lol.


----------



## Rogue1266

"GHOST RECON"The Ghost's are back!!!

  
 You Tube


----------



## Telnets

So, around my computer area, I have pictures on my wall that I create myself of various games and movie propaganda that go into shadow boxes, and I give them all the same "IN CASE OF ..................... - BREAK GLASS" headlines...

So for example, I have one that says "IN CASE OF RESONANCE CASCADE - BREAK GLASS" And there is a small crowbar in the box that I painted red and used a wire brush to scratch off the paint at the tips.. Those who got the "Half Life Reference" get 10 points.









I also have a display box for a Baseball that ive put a 1-up mushroom into, and have on the glass "IN CASE BOWSER ATTACKS - BREAK GLASS"..

So, After watching TRON this year, I got the idea of putting an Identity Disc into a shadowbox and putting on it "IN CASE OF ENTERING THE GRID - BREAK GLASS".

So here is the result of that idea









I just photoshoped on the text for now, im waiting for my buddy to run the real text off on his vinyl cutter.

taking this picture one step further, I also took the disc apart and lined it with EL wire in the trons aqua color, so i can make the disc glow when the room is dim










Its hard to see in the pic, but the EL wire works really well, and actually glows around the edge a fair bit which you cant see.. I didnt want to spend the time throwing in like 50 LED lights, and I wanted to get rid of the plastic/rubber ring the toy came with around the edge of the disc too, so this worked out really well for me.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;12476707*
> So, around my computer area, I have pictures on my wall that I create myself of various games and movie propaganda that go into shadow boxes, and I give them all the same "IN CASE OF ..................... - BREAK GLASS" headlines...
> 
> So for example, I have one that says "IN CASE OF RESONANCE CASCADE - BREAK GLASS" And there is a small crowbar in the box that I painted red and used a wire brush to scratch off the paint at the tips.. Those who got the "Half Life Reference" get 10 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a display box for a Baseball that ive put a 1-up mushroom into, and have on the glass "IN CASE BOWSER ATTACKS - BREAK GLASS"..
> 
> So, After watching TRON this year, I got the idea of putting an Identity Disc into a shadowbox and putting on it "IN CASE OF ENTERING THE GRID - BREAK GLASS".
> 
> So here is the result of that idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just photoshoped on the text for now, im waiting for my buddy to run the real text off on his vinyl cutter.
> 
> taking this picture one step further, I also took the disc apart and lined it with EL wire in the trons aqua color, so i can make the disc glow when the room is dim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to see in the pic, but the EL wire works really well, and actually glows around the edge a fair bit which you cant see.. I didnt want to spend the time throwing in like 50 LED lights, and I wanted to get rid of the plastic/rubber ring the toy came with around the edge of the disc too, so this worked out really well for me.
> 
> What do you guys think?


In response to this post I'ma bust a old school word out: NEAT!


----------



## Striker36

that's awesome... not really any other way to put it.

so because i feel lame leaving a one sentence post after not being too active recently ill post these too

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsnA0ix9hZU[/ame]

edit: oh and Olivia Wilde is HOT and because of that fact this was my wallpaper for quite a while after i saw the movie XD


----------



## Wanescotting

You will always remeber the day that you almost caught........oh, looky what I stumbled onto. I see, you've no rum.....no matter, inclusion into your fine club will be enough.


----------



## DireLeon2010

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M68i7ray2Qo&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M68i7ray2Qo&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M68i7ray2Qo&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wanescotting*











You will always remeber the day that you almost caught........oh, looky what I stumbled onto. I see, you've no rum.....no matter, inclusion into your fine club will be enough.


Welcome aboard Matey! Go to the first page and grab the club PHP.


----------



## Evil262

Looking at the last few scouts makes me wish i had the money for watercooling. So dam nice! keep them coming guys.

On another note, stress testing is boring.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well been sick the last 3-4 days and my pc is sick too. think my MB is toast. keeps having problems and freezing while loading bios screens.


----------



## Evil262

Hmm, maybe your bios is corrupted. tried flashing it?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


Hmm, maybe your bios is corrupted. tried flashing it?


havent tried flashing it yet. been trying to get it stable enough to where i can boot and get into windows first before i screw with anything. Last 10-15 times i have booted, it booted corectly. need to check my bios version and see if there is an update or if i just need to re-flash it with the same bios. I also have other problems like the front audio(mic) port dosnt work. i can plug in a speaker to front out, but no matter what i do the front mic port wont work.


----------



## Evil262

I had that problem with my old gigbyte board, never did figure out what it was, tried so many drivers and different audio cables. Eventually gave up, must have been a faulty mic jack on the case.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


I had that problem with my old gigbyte board, never did figure out what it was, tried so many drivers and different audio cables. Eventually gave up, must have been a faulty mic jack on the case.


thats the thing, i thought it might be a bad jack on my tech bench so i hooked up the scouts front audio ports and they didnt work either.


----------



## hyujmn

My friends and fellow Scout members! Today is a sad day. In order to get my older brother to shut up about his case situation, I agreed to switch my Storm Scout with his HAF 932. Believe me, I held off as long as I could, but after a month of hearing the same crap over and over again, I had to give in.

In my heart, I will always be a Scout, and I will always keep the Storm Scout insignia in my sig.

Over and out,
hyujmn


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


My friends and fellow Scout members! Today is a sad day. In order to get my older brother to shut up about his case situation, I agreed to switch my Storm Scout with his HAF 932. Believe me, I held off as long as I could, but after a month of hearing the same crap over and over again, I had to give in.

In my heart, I will always be a Scout, and I will always keep the Storm Scout insignia in my sig.

Over and out,
hyujmn


so sad.....dis-own your brother and keep your scout.....just kidding.

On another note, think i found my problem with bios. Think it was my 2nd 6870. the last 10-15 boots i had that were not locking up were after i removed my 2nd 6870. guess i will rma it and see if the new one helps.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


well been sick the last 3-4 days and my pc is sick too. think my MB is toast. keeps having problems and freezing while loading bios screens.



Try the DFI/Abit Long Bios Clear. That often times fixes this problem. You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one. This will quite often clear out a stubborn bios or a corrupted one. It's worth a shot. 

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.

If the system will at least post steps 7 and 13 can be bypassed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


Hmm, maybe your bios is corrupted. tried flashing it?


Terrible advice. NEVER attempt to flash a bios that is freezing up until you have exhausted all other alternatives. The chances of it freezing DURING the flash and borking your board is way too high.


----------



## Evil262

Wow









Just changed the stock fan on my fenrir for a CM Sickleflow that i had laying around, my temps at 100% dropped 10c... what the hell.

The Titan fan has sinse been thrown out of my window and is now in a hedge somewhere.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;12486067*
> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just changed the stock fan on my fenrir for a CM Sickleflow that i had laying around, my temps at 100% dropped 10c... what the hell.
> 
> The Titan fan has sinse been thrown out of my window and is now in a hedge somewhere.


Oh Great now the Beavers will be building submarines out of a tree and those fans.. Watch out. I think they are close to getting the bomb.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12488012*
> Oh Great now the Beavers will be building submarines out of a tree and those fans.. Watch out. I think they are close to getting the bomb.


As long as they don't figure out they can strap laser beams to their heads...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12488131*
> As long as they don't figure out they can strap laser beams to their heads...


Oh man, That would be horrible.


















This is how they are using those fans.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12488180*
> Oh man, That would be horrible.


i almost died just now...laughing.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12488012*
> Oh Great now the Beavers will be building submarines out of a tree and those fans.. Watch out. I think they are close to getting the bomb.


if any one could do it.... these guys could


----------



## supremo0824

im new to this forum
thanks to this thread i got inspired to build my own PC
and im lovin every single bit of my CM storm scout case (it's Sexy!) lol




Oh, and yea an HD 6950 fits lol "BARELY" but its very possible even on CrossfireX



Thanks alot guys


----------



## GTR Mclaren

omg first pic of a scout and a 6950


----------



## Moonshadow

Hey, any chance we could put all of our info on the Scout II on the front page?


----------



## Kaneda13

hey, long time no post... I'm sure someones already verified, but the GTX 260+ 216 does fit, though it's pretty tight. Since I've been away, have we gotten any other OSX runners?

(updated system below)


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


hey, long time no post... I'm sure someones already verified, but the GTX 260+ 216 does fit, though it's pretty tight. Since I've been away, have we gotten any other OSX runners?

(updated system below)


You referring to a hackintosh or just OS X in general? If it's the latter, I've had a MBP for quite a while now.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*


You referring to a hackintosh or just OS X in general? If it's the latter, I've had a MBP for quite a while now.


No, I was referring to a Hackintosh, i'm running mine in the Storm Scout (as seen below), just wondering if anyone else posted up that they where.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


No, I was referring to a Hackintosh, i'm running mine in the Storm Scout (as seen below), just wondering if anyone else posted up that they where.


Haven't pursued a Hackintosh yet, but I certainly am interested. There's just the issue of time :/


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


hey, long time no post... I'm sure someones already verified, but the GTX 260+ 216 does fit, though it's pretty tight. Since I've been away, have we gotten any other OSX runners?

(updated system below)


Yea, I have one in mine, fits fine with room to spare


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


No, I was referring to a Hackintosh, i'm running mine in the Storm Scout (as seen below), just wondering if anyone else posted up that they where.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*


Haven't pursued a Hackintosh yet, but I certainly am interested. There's just the issue of time :/


I want to start learning to make iPod/iPhone/iPad apps. And for that i need a hackintosh, but i never really got round to making one. Is there a tutorial you can recommend to me for making a hackintosh?


----------



## Evil262

Hey guys, wondering if you can help

Really weird problem... 3dmark 06, and 11 are listing only 1 of my graphics cards in the results, whereas they listed both before. cant find an option to enable sli for 3dmark either.









Both cards are working and detected in SLI in afterburner and any games i play so i have no idea whats happening. as far as im aware it is actually working in the benchmark too, as in the canyon flight section of 06 i get nearly 300fps









any ideas why its doing this?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moonshadow*


Hey, any chance we could put all of our info on the Scout II on the front page?


It has about as much as it can take at the moment. There is too much info to fit into a single post which is why there are links to a lot of it there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


No, I was referring to a Hackintosh, i'm running mine in the Storm Scout (as seen below), just wondering if anyone else posted up that they where.


Since Hackintosh breaks the EULA with Apple and the DMCA it is forbidden to discuss it here on OCN.


----------



## GoodInk

Man you miss a week on here and you really get left behind. (For some reason the view last unread just takes me to the last post in this thread







) I'm seeing some new faces, which is always a good thing. Rocker is rock-in with a new contest







And General E do you have a build long for that Mass Effect build? That side panel is looking hot! Anyways this is what I was up to, while I missed all of this stuff.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;12494691*
> Hey guys, wondering if you can help
> 
> Really weird problem... 3dmark 06, and 11 are listing only 1 of my graphics cards in the results, whereas they listed both before. cant find an option to enable sli for 3dmark either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards are working and detected in SLI in afterburner and any games i play so i have no idea whats happening. as far as im aware it is actually working in the benchmark too, as in the canyon flight section of 06 i get nearly 300fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas why its doing this?


It might be a driver issue.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Man you miss a week on here and you really get left behind. (For some reason the view last unread just takes me to the last post in this thread







) I'm seeing some new faces, which is always a good thing. Rocker is rock-in with a new contest







And General E do you have a build long for that Mass Effect build? That side panel is looking hot! Anyways this is what I was up to, while I missed all of this stuff.










It might be a driver issue.


Hey.. Diver Down..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


Hey guys, wondering if you can help

Really weird problem... 3dmark 06, and 11 are listing only 1 of my graphics cards in the results, whereas they listed both before. cant find an option to enable sli for 3dmark either.









Both cards are working and detected in SLI in afterburner and any games i play so i have no idea whats happening. as far as im aware it is actually working in the benchmark too, as in the canyon flight section of 06 i get nearly 300fps









any ideas why its doing this?


Last time I had this problem the second video card was not seated all the way down. There was a wire that had gotten in the way. I felt like a noob.


----------



## PapaSmurf

And make sure that the SLI/Crossfire connector cable is firmly seated. You might want to reseat it just to make sure.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Man you miss a week on here and you really get left behind. (For some reason the view last unread just takes me to the last post in this thread







) I'm seeing some new faces, which is always a good thing. Rocker is rock-in with a new contest







And General E do you have a build long for that Mass Effect build? That side panel is looking hot! Anyways this is what I was up to, while I missed all of this stuff.










It might be a driver issue.


you poor, poor man. How can you stand that warmth?! We just got 12 inches of snow in like 4 hours!


----------



## Rockr69

Speaking of the Contest, if you want in you have to a member of the Scout Club. So far I've got two contestants. Let's get those entries in. Just post here in this thread with no more than 5 pics. We've only got until the 10th of March until the judging starts. Also I've still got a ton of Club Patch decals








Only $5 US a set.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Well I am 97% complete but I still have some more work on the inside to do. But here is the outside completed.
















































































*
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...tec-900-a.html


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*










Only $5 US a set.


Awesome! Must have missed these before. I have been super busy with school but i like to log in once and awhile and see how the scouts are doing.


----------



## AuraNova

Wow, that case is looking awesome Enigma.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


Wow, that case is looking awesome Enigma.



Thanky..


----------



## hyujmn

That is the sickest case ever.

Wow.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Talks about making a silk purse out of a sow's ear.







:


----------



## Rogue1266

WOW, Great work Enigma... Work that 'MOD' edge off your self!!! 
Great Job...


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Man you miss a week on here and you really get left behind. (For some reason the view last unread just takes me to the last post in this thread







) I'm seeing some new faces, which is always a good thing. Rocker is rock-in with a new contest







And General E do you have a build long for that Mass Effect build? That side panel is looking hot! Anyways this is what I was up to, while I missed all of this stuff.











Very Cool.. Doing what you were doing Goodink... I really wouldn't worry about missing a week in here bud...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


That is the sickest case ever.

Wow.


That is probably the best sickest compliment that I ever Got TOO. 
Thanks a lot.. I appreciate your words of encouragement.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Talks about making a silk purse out of a sow's ear.







:


Coming from you that is a great compliment. Thanks Papa.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


WOW, Great work Enigma... Work that 'MOD' edge off your self!!! 
Great Job...










Yea.. I think I have immersed myself into the Modding need for a while and it will be time to rest after this one.. I could not have done it without your Gracious Generosity and your Hearing Heart.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Is there is any info on the Storm Scout II?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That is probably the best sickest compliment that I ever Got TOO. 
Thanks a lot.. I appreciate your words of encouragement.

Coming from you that is a great compliment. Thanks Papa.

Yea.. I think I have immersed myself into the Modding need for a while and it will be time to rest after this one.. I could not have done it without your Gracious Generosity and your Hearing Heart.


No enigma... I could not have gotten were I am with out meeting and getting to know someone like you. I Thank You for your inspirations and words of wisdom!!!!







By the way; read your e-mails....









I really do think you should enter the contest: http://www.coolermaster.com/casemod2011/index.html 
I'll be posting my work log with in a week or so... 
I think other fellow 'Scout' should jump into this contest. It would be nice to have fellow 'SCOUTS' involved in such a contest...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*


Is there is any info on the Storm Scout II?


Nothing definitive. The only thing we know is someone saw a post on CoolerMaster's FaceBook Page saying it is supposed to be released the first half of 2011. No details about what changes/updates there will be and anyone who knows at this point would more than likely be bound by a non-disclosure agreement and couldn't reveal anything.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12503541*
> Nothing definitive. The only thing we know is someone saw a post on CoolerMaster's FaceBook Page saying it is supposed to be released the first half of 2011. No details about what changes/updates there will be and anyone who knows at this point would more than likely be bound by a non-disclosure agreement and couldn't reveal anything.


Papa, do u have that exact paragraph saved? Pretty sure I saw you post that word for word about 10 pages back


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't have that one saved, but I tend to use the same writing style so it's probably fairly close to what I've posted here about it more than once.

Here was the last time I posted about the SSII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Someone saw a post on CoolerMaster's FaceBook Page about it and posted it here. Basically all we know is based on that post which stated sometime in the first half of 2011. I can't find the original post on FB or this thread though.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Well I am 97% complete but I still have some more work on the inside to do. But here is the outside completed.

*​
*
*​
*
*​*
Another sweet mod. You opening up shop or something?







*​


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12503449*
> No enigma... I could not have gotten were I am with out meeting and getting to know someone like you. I Thank You for your inspirations and words of wisdom!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way; read your e-mails....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do think you should enter the contest: http://www.coolermaster.com/casemod2011/index.html
> I'll be posting my work log with in a week or so...
> I think other fellow 'Scout' should jump into this contest. It would be nice to have fellow 'SCOUTS' involved in such a contest...


I agree Rogue1266. I did just glance at my e-mail and I scanned it . I am going to Submit 0025 or 0026 into the contest. Probably 0026 since I don't have it in any other contest yet. It is a free agent. But the Corsair Build is submitted for this MOD OF THE MONTH on OCN so you guys show some support for me like you did for Striker. 0026 The Mass Effect Build will be Submitted to the *CM Worldwide Contest*. I just prequalified and I am waiting for my sponsor to E-mail me. Can't wait. I just hope Kev_b doesn't go against me. or Imotep.. And of course Bill Owen. I am toast. The guys that enter these worldwide contests are good and from all over the World as well. I have to really get inventive with this build and I am working on a few Gadget ideas.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12506040*
> Another sweet mod. You opening up shop or something?


No.. I had a major Heart Attack December 18th of 2009. That is when I started modding because I can't work a regular job. I have to sleep everyday from 2 to 5 my time and napping and Extensive Sweating and falling down is prohibited on the work site. It is bad for workman's Comp. So I Mod Cases and I fix a few computers once in a while for MOD Money and I don't make anything of what I should for my cases. Usually I only get what I have spent in them and then I buy another case and mod it. I have so much paint my wife wants to buy me a big Storage building to put all my Modding supplies and Case Donors. My parts are scattered all over the House and in my one Store room that used to be the Pool House. it is now a MOD Supply bin and box repository.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;12503430*
> Is there is any info on the Storm Scout II?


That is a good question. We have been speculating at best. But there is some hints that I have gotten from some good guys and we were looking for the unveiling on the new Scout in Early Feb CES. That only produced the Enforcer Case which I think they are going to have to eat if they go with that build. It is not Scout Material at all. But we have hope that the next CES coming soon will preview the Bulldozer Processor, The New AM3+ boards and a Scout that is ready for USB 3. But if the Enforcer is the only thing that CM is going to do this year they are going to get hit and not by the economy, but by their own R and D Team. God help them. They need some new Blood. The old men are out of Ideas.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here are some design Elements that they Should add to the new Storm Scout 2. I don't think it should be a duplicate of this case but I do love some of the Elements of this case with the Cooler Master Flair this would be an excellent choice of NXZT GEN.














































Case Type High Tower
Material SECC 1mm
Front Material Plastic
External Color Black
Chassis Color Black
Side Panel Solid Side Panel
Motherboard E-ATX - ATX, Micro ATX
Drive Bays 5.25" 5
Drive Bays Ext. 3.5" No
Drive Bays Int. 3.5" 5
Expansion Slots 7
Usb Ports 4 x Usb 2.0 + e-Sata + Native sata
Audio/Mic Ports HD / AC97
Card Reader Read CF/MD, XD, SD/MMC, TF y MS/M2
Native Sata Yes
Thumbscrews Yes
Front Cooler 1 x 120mm blue led fan
Side Cooler 2 x 80mm blue led fan
Top Cooler 2 x 120mm blue led fan
Rear Cooler 1 x 120mm blue led fan
Watercooling Support Yes
Power Supply No
Power Supply Mounts Botton rear of the case
Hidden Cables Yes
Dimension 21.65 (L) x 8.43 (W) x 20.47 (H)
Accessories 8 screw FDD + 25 screw
HDD y Motherboard + 8
screw HDD cage + 12 screw
OCC + 5 screw support
Motherboard
Net Weight 12.5 kg (27.56 lbs)
Gross Weight 13 kg (28.66 lbs)
Warranty 1 year limited (for Parts and Labor)


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12507439*
> Here are some design Elements that they Should add to the new Storm Scout 2. I don't think it should be a duplicate of this case but I do love some of the Elements of this case with the Cooler Master Flair this would be an excellent choice of NXZT GEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case Type High Tower
> Material SECC 1mm
> Front Material Plastic
> External Color Black
> Chassis Color Black
> Side Panel Solid Side Panel
> Motherboard E-ATX - ATX, Micro ATX
> Drive Bays 5.25" 5
> Drive Bays Ext. 3.5" No
> Drive Bays Int. 3.5" 5
> Expansion Slots 7
> Usb Ports 4 x Usb 2.0 + e-Sata + Native sata
> Audio/Mic Ports HD / AC97
> Card Reader Read CF/MD, XD, SD/MMC, TF y MS/M2
> Native Sata Yes
> Thumbscrews Yes
> Front Cooler 1 x 120mm blue led fan
> Side Cooler 2 x 80mm blue led fan
> Top Cooler 2 x 120mm blue led fan
> Rear Cooler 1 x 120mm blue led fan
> Watercooling Support Yes
> Power Supply No
> Power Supply Mounts Botton rear of the case
> Hidden Cables Yes
> Dimension 21.65 (L) x 8.43 (W) x 20.47 (H)
> Accessories 8 screw FDD + 25 screw
> HDD y Motherboard + 8
> screw HDD cage + 12 screw
> OCC + 5 screw support
> Motherboard
> Net Weight 12.5 kg (27.56 lbs)
> Gross Weight 13 kg (28.66 lbs)
> Warranty 1 year limited (for Parts and Labor)


I think that you better become the head-honcho of Cooler Master as in my asking the question about a possible Storm Scout II here is the link to the thread @ the CM forum: http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=14631


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Hi guys ( again)


----------



## Blue Destroyer

sorry i have not been posting much lately. both me and my son got sick and he got the worst of it. He has missed school all this week. i am going to go take some pics of my S.I.P.(scout in pieces) and grab some paint i found at the local autozone. should start painting this weekend sometime. also will take pics of my little lian-li i picked up for $70.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8;12507832*
> Hi guys ( again)


Wow.. Nice Build.. It looks great.. I like the side window fan and the blue color Scheme. Nice Element. Could use some wire management but that is not my strong point either, so I have nothing to say on that. Great Scout and Welcome aboard Scout.

Once a Scout Always a Scout.
Semper Fi Do or DIE.

Fill out the Enlistment on page one if you have not already.. Thank you.
Lt. Gen. Enigma


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Actullay that fan's light shines more (if I connect to 12V molex) now it's not at full speed, has a thermal control. You can paste it any place (hot place) on case than turns faster and light gets more shine (more than picture). Now it works at 700 rmp. Limit is 1700 -71 cfm. And I can say it's really quite.

http://www.enermaxusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=188










[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bthx5-OyAjw[/ame]

And you can't see, there is another fan in case (noctua)







Let Me show you;










and there is another here; Gelid (no led)










Thanks


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12506772*
> No.. I had a major Heart Attack December 18th of 2009. That is when I started modding because I can't work a regular job. I have to sleep everyday from 2 to 5 my time and napping and Extensive Sweating and falling down is prohibited on the work site. It is bad for workman's Comp. So I Mod Cases and I fix a few computers once in a while for MOD Money and I don't make anything of what I should for my cases. Usually I only get what I have spent in them and then I buy another case and mod it. I have so much paint my wife wants to buy me a big Storage building to put all my Modding supplies and Case Donors. My parts are scattered all over the House and in my one Store room that used to be the Pool House. it is now a MOD Supply bin and box repository.


Wow, that first part sucks. Good to hear you're doing better. As for the computer parts laying everywhere -- sounds like a dreamland


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12506772*
> No.. I had a major Heart Attack December 18th of 2009. That is when I started modding because I can't work a regular job. I have to sleep everyday from 2 to 5 my time and napping and Extensive Sweating and falling down is prohibited on the work site. It is bad for workman's Comp. So I Mod Cases and I fix a few computers once in a while for MOD Money and I don't make anything of what I should for my cases. Usually I only get what I have spent in them and then I buy another case and mod it. I have so much paint my wife wants to buy me a big Storage building to put all my Modding supplies and Case Donors. My parts are scattered all over the House and in my one Store room that used to be the Pool House. it is now a MOD Supply bin and box repository.


You on workmans comp to? I have been fighting them my self since July 2008.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


*Well I am 97% complete but I still have some more work on the inside to do. But here is the outside completed.
















































































*
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...tec-900-a.html



Nice! They don't look that bad to me. I had originally planned to get a 902 for my sig rig, until I saw the Scout and Sniper. The guy at Fry's gave me a good deal on it and my Antec PSU. Sorry to hear about your heart condition. My mother had a quad bypass a couple of years ago. She went from being extremely active to housebound overnight. It's been tough on her. You're in my prayers bro.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Ok, here is the link to order a Set of Three... 
Black Sheet .040x8x21'' (3) -- $7.09
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/evg/evg9115.htm#

These are the 1mm thickness sheets that *Evil262* used for his!

You get 3 sheets, for 7.09 .. vs the 2mm x2 sheets for 9.59.

Hobbylinc also has a number of various other Styrene products that might help with Case Modding on our Scouts.

For example, if you want to add a little more rigidity and sturdiness, they have these things...

Angle ABS 1/4'' (4)
https://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/pls/pls90006.htm

Square Rod Styrene 1/4x1/4x10'' (5)
https://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/pls/pls90810.htm

Can probably use something like those to reinforce the edges on PSU shrouds and such!

I am, at the moment, placing an order for 1 set, of the evg9115 .040x8x21 black sheets. Its cheap and comes with 3 sheets, so figure I'll have plenty if I mess up; and I'm adding 1 set of the 1/4" ABS Angle things; which comes with 4 at 24inches... plenty to work with!

Here's another idea! They got these little Styrene Ladder's too... for making model buildings and such. Imagine using one of those on the back of the HDD cage, to help organize the cabling!



Ok guys, the Styrene that I ordered for my Scout arrived today. Its sitting down under my desk here a work so I have not actually done anything with it yet... other then open the box to look at it.

Evil262 is very correct! This stuff feels like it is very strong and sturdy, but thin enough and light enough that it can be cut with some good scissors.

Best of all, it can be put together with simple plastic-model glue or even Crazy glue; which is also cheap. I just happened to have a tube of both at home already as well.

I ordered 1 set of 3 sheets. It is more then enough material for a single Scout, so I might look into doing a little more then just a shroud for my PSU and cover for my HDD's. I might look into building my own cage of sorts, for the 5.25 bays and see how well it works; though for that I'm going to wait until my Tax Return arrives (filed it early last week finally!) so I can order the Fans that I want. I ordered a set of the ABS Angle pieces as well and they look and feel as though they will be very strong for building just such a cage!

I'll make the PSU and HDD covers this weekend and try to get some pics!


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Ok guys, the Styrene that I ordered for my Scout arrived today. Its sitting down under my desk here a work so I have not actually done anything with it yet... other then open the box to look at it.

Evil262 is very correct! This stuff feels like it is very strong and sturdy, but thin enough and light enough that it can be cut with some good scissors.

Best of all, it can be put together with simple plastic-model glue or even Crazy glue; which is also cheap. I just happened to have a tube of both at home already as well.

I ordered 1 set of 3 sheets. It is more then enough material for a single Scout, so I might look into doing a little more then just a shroud for my PSU and cover for my HDD's. I might look into building my own cage of sorts, for the 5.25 bays and see how well it works; though for that I'm going to wait until my Tax Return arrives (filed it early last week finally!) so I can order the Fans that I want. I ordered a set of the ABS Angle pieces as well and they look and feel as though they will be very strong for building just such a cage!

I'll make the PSU and HDD covers this weekend and try to get some pics!


I'm lookin forward to the pics! I'd still like to make a HD and PSU tray myself.


----------



## cigarbug

My fellow scouters get first look...







[/IMG]

You can make your own custom feet in whatever size meets your need:

Parts: Flange washers (apx 10 per leg), common rubber feet for bottom, black paint.

I used staggered sizes to achieve the above look. Use your imagination, but make it stable.

Flange washers 1 1/4" x 1/4" ID, 5/8" x 1/4"ID, (4) 1/4" x 1 1/4" bolts/nuts.

When you remove your stock legs, 1/4" bolts fit perfectly.

Assemble the feet: run bolt thru rubber bumper (very bottom), dab of glue between foot and first flange, then add the number/sizes of flanges to meet you height requirements. Good idea to test 1 leg before you make the others.

Painting: assemble leg with top bolt, spray paint (primer + 3 finish coats is always best), let dry.

You will have to unmount the PSU to get the back legs on, so don't let too much of the bolt pertrude into the case or you will be unable to remount the PSU.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Try the DFI/Abit Long Bios Clear. That often times fixes this problem. You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one. This will quite often clear out a stubborn bios or a corrupted one. It's worth a shot. 

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.
If the system will at least post steps 7 and 13 can be bypassed.

Terrible advice. NEVER attempt to flash a bios that is freezing up until you have exhausted all other alternatives. The chances of it freezing DURING the flash and borking your board is way too high.


 Wow Great advice!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Oh man, That would be horrible.


















This is how they are using those fans.











 Dude, nice beaver!! Ha Ha lololol








Who stuffed your Beaver?


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## luckypunk

ok dumb question here, how do you use the storm guard bracket? i tried looking at the manual but i dont really get what its saying to do.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Well you take your usb device or keyboard or Mouse wire or any wire that is hooked to something that could be easily stolen at a lan party and you Weave the wire into the Bracket or PCI Plate and then back out and then plugged it in the back of the case.










This way the item cannot be stolen without cutting the wire or taking off the Side of the case.*


----------



## thecyb0rg

You could also disuade theft of computer hardware/accessories with a USB gun turret and/or promises of bodily harm.

$.02


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. I was sent a 5770 by one of my members today to test before I send it to the Home World and I wanted to share some Benchmarks with you.

I got it today.. It is a H I S 5770 1gb. DDr5 Video card.
I took out my son's 4870x2 and popped this one in.. Wow.. Was I surprised.

3D Mark 06 Benchmarks.
Sapphire 4870 x 2 Space Heater*******15186










HIS 5770 X 1*******13882










Now that is impressive. Two of these would be less power and faster speed and DX11 ready. For less than 300.00 dollars. Not bad I say. I want three of them.


----------



## luckypunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*


You could also disuade theft of computer hardware/accessories with a USB gun turret and/or promises of bodily harm.

$.02












found it on thinkgeek awhile back, a little usb rocket launcher







, just remembered it


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12515419*
> Now that is impressive. Two of these would be less power and faster speed and DX11 ready. For less than 300.00 dollars. Not bad I say. I want three of them.


I had 2 5770's (XFX's XXX) in crossfire but couldn't find a water block for them so I replaced them with a 5870 1GB. By the numbers 2 5770's out performs the the 5870, but found the 5870 has smother game play. Now it that from the limits of 1156 being x8 in crossfire and not x16, or from drivers I'm not sure. But the 5870's can be had for under $200 now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I feel so inadequate with my lowly 4670's.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12515668*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it on thinkgeek awhile back, a little usb rocket launcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just remembered it


I got to get me one of those... but I want real Warheads. Small ones.. Like the size of an M-80... or a Blasting cap.. that would be fun. Scare the Heck out of the dogs.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12516300*
> I feel so inadequate with my lowly 4670's.


Put down the AXE Papa Smurf. Its not worth it..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12515668*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it on thinkgeek awhile back, a little usb rocket launcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just remembered it


now if that came with a remote, just think of all the fun you could have at work


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12516387*
> 
> Put down the AXE Papa Smurf. Its not worth it..


Do you like Phil Collins? I've been a big Genesis fan ever since the release of their 1980 album, Duke. Before that, I really didn't understand any of their work. Too artsy, too intellectual. It was on Duke where Phil Collins' presence became more apparent. I think Invisible Touch was the group's undisputed masterpiece. It's an epic meditation on intangibility. At the same time, it deepens and enriches the meaning of the preceding three albums. Christy, take off your robe. Listen to the brilliant ensemble playing of Banks, Collins and Rutherford. You can practically hear every nuance of every instrument. Sabrina, remove your dress. In terms of lyrical craftsmanship, the sheer songwriting, this album hits a new peak of professionalism. Sabrina, why don't you, uh, dance a little. Take the lyrics to Land of Confusion. In this song, Phil Collins addresses the problems of abusive political authority. In Too Deep is the most moving pop song of the 1980s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. Their lyrics are as positive and affirmative as anything I've heard in rock. Christy, get down on your knees so Sabrina can see your *******. Phil Collins' solo career seems to be more commercial and therefore more satisfying, in a narrower way. Especially songs like In the Air Tonight and Against All Odds. Sabrina, don't just stare at it, eat it. But I also think Phil Collins works best within the confines of the group, than as a solo artist, and I stress the word artist. This is Sussudio, a great, great song, a personal favorite.

One of my fav movies of all time.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12515668*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it on thinkgeek awhile back, a little usb rocket launcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just remembered it


Lol. I've seen that before. I so need that for the office.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12516240*
> I had 2 5770's (XFX's XXX) in crossfire but couldn't find a water block for them so I replaced them with a 5870 1GB. By the numbers 2 5770's out performs the the 5870, but found the 5870 has smother game play. Now it that from the limits of 1156 being x8 in crossfire and not x16, or from drivers I'm not sure. But the 5870's can be had for under $200 now.


Here is my 3D Mark 06 score with Crossfired 5770*******18304 3DMarks


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12515419*
> Okay.. I was sent a 5770 by one of my members today to test before I send it to the Home World and I wanted to share some Benchmarks with you.
> 
> I got it today.. It is a H I S 5770 1gb. DDr5 Video card.
> I took out my son's 4870x2 and popped this one in.. Wow.. Was I surprised.
> 
> 3D Mark 06 Benchmarks.
> 
> 
> Sapphire 4870 x 2 Space Heater*******15186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIS 5770 X 1*******13882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is impressive. Two of these would be less power and faster speed and DX11 ready. For less than 300.00 dollars. Not bad I say. I want three of them.


Now that is surprising!!! Only 1304 difference between scores!! Incredible.
Thanks for the Up-date Enigma.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12516544*
> Do you like Phil Collins? I've been a big Genesis fan ever since the release of their 1980 album, Duke. Before that, I really didn't understand any of their work. Too artsy, too intellectual. It was on Duke where Phil Collins' presence became more apparent. I think Invisible Touch was the group's undisputed masterpiece. It's an epic meditation on intangibility. At the same time, it deepens and enriches the meaning of the preceding three albums. Christy, take off your robe. Listen to the brilliant ensemble playing of Banks, Collins and Rutherford. You can practically hear every nuance of every instrument. Sabrina, remove your dress. In terms of lyrical craftsmanship, the sheer songwriting, this album hits a new peak of professionalism. Sabrina, why don't you, uh, dance a little. Take the lyrics to Land of Confusion. In this song, Phil Collins addresses the problems of abusive political authority. In Too Deep is the most moving pop song of the 1980s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. Their lyrics are as positive and affirmative as anything I've heard in rock. Christy, get down on your knees so Sabrina can see your *******. Phil Collins' solo career seems to be more commercial and therefore more satisfying, in a narrower way. Especially songs like In the Air Tonight and Against All Odds. Sabrina, don't just stare at it, eat it. But I also think Phil Collins works best within the confines of the group, than as a solo artist, and I stress the word artist. This is Sussudio, a great, great song, a personal favorite.
> 
> One of my fav movies of all time.


To me there are two Phil Collins songs that really set the pace for Music in the 80's.. That was 1. Abacab- Genesis and 2. Air Tonight. I can remember the first time I heard that song was in a weight room in the Air Force. I just stopped and listened in awe at the tonal nuance of the recording and the Drum beat.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12516892*
> Now that is surprising!!! Only 1304 difference between scores!! Incredible.
> Thanks for the Up-date Enigma.


I thought you might like that..









Remember.. those scores were with an old PHENOM I 9950 Clocked @ 3.1


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12516300*
> I feel so inadequate with my lowly 4670's.


Perfect word Papa!!! 'Inadequate'....







I know the same exact feeling sir...







I need something bigger my-self. My 4670 isn't enough????


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12516914*
> I thought you might like that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember.. those scores were with an old PHENOM I 9950 Clocked @ 3.1


Yeah, but a PHENOM was and is, still a good chip!!!

I called them yesterday and got a rep one the phone. We were right.
It was the last of it's kind on their stock shelves... LOL!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

I thought it was a dud at first. I mounted it and plugged in the power and no video.. I thought to myself. Good thing he sent it to me, this puppy is going back to the pound.

Then I looked again and saw that I had missed the PCI-e Slot and was on top of it instead of in the groove. I turned all power off and reset it. Wha La.. Killer Kard DUDE!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I did some checking and I don't feel so bad now. My 3DMark06 score for my Crossfired HD4670's was 17191 during the 3D Fanboy Challenge here at OCN.


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow.. That is a good score. You know.. I had a pair of 3870's in Crossfire first. Those little single slot marvels used to get in the 17000s back then.. They were and still are a terror for games. I have to Easy Bake one of them. My Sapphire Toxic doesn't show power anymore when plugged in and ready to go. It gives me a Not plugged in on start up screen.. So 350 for 17 mins.. and lets see.

My first Video card was this Atomic.. It came with the aluminum Case.. it was sooo choice.



























Quote:


> The SAPPHIRE HD 3870 ATOMIC version features an exciting new single slot cooler - the first in the world to feature Vapor-X - SAPPHIRE's implementation of Vapour Chamber Technology (VCT). This advanced cooling solution provides more efficient and quieter cooling allowing the ATOMIC edition to ship overclocked out of the box, and to allow enthusiasts even more scope for performance tuning. The single slot design allows the use of multiple cards in the latest CrossFireX configurations even where PCI-Express slots are sited closely together.
> 
> SAPPHIRE HD3870 ATOMIC ships in an exclusive aluminium case, with an unrivalled bundle including CCL UV lamp, HDMI adapter and 3m HDMI cable, Black Box games bundle and a discount voucher ($30 in US, 20 Euros in Europe and £15 in UK) in addition to all the standard cables and software.
> 
> The SAPPHIRE HD 3870 ATOMIC has 512MB of high performance GDDR4 memory, clocked at 1200MHz (2.4GHz effective) and the GPU core is pre-overclocked at 825MHz. Supporting the new CrossFireX technology, two high speed connectors on each card allow 2, 3 or even 4 graphics cards to be daisy-chained together for enhanced performance when installed in a CrossFireX mainboard.
> 
> Models in the HD 3000 series incorporate the latest ATI Avivo HD Technology for enhanced Video display and feature a built in UVD (Unified Video decoder) for the hardware accelerated decoding of Blu-ray and HD DVD content for both VC-1 and H.264 codecs, considerably reducing CPU loading. The dedicated HDMI adaptor delivers true audio and video output on a single cable for direct connection to an HDMI ready display.
> 
> SAPPHIRE HD 3000 series graphics cards are Microsoft Windows Vista Premium certified and supported by the ATI Catalyst suite of software, ensuring customers have ongoing access to software updates for performance, stability and added features. Support for DirectX10.1 provides developers with access to enhanced programming techniques and new lighting effects.


----------



## DireLeon2010

That is cool. Wish they did stuff like that now. Hope you kept the case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12517721*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool. Wish they did stuff like that now. Hope you kept the case.


Yea.. I did.. I use it for all things video. I even modded the inside to hold certain parts and I made a secret compartment in it too. Its where I keep my Secret Decoder Pin and my fake Passports and money for an emergency mission.. LOL.


----------



## pengu56

Hey all, just bought a Scout case for my first PC build! Kinda nervous, but very excited to get this project rolling. The PSU and CPU cooler should arrive tomorrow, and then I'll unbox everything and see what I've got myself into lol.

I haven't gone through all 1800+ pages of this thread..but I have gone through a few. I only hope to gather the skills to make a clean and simple build like some of you have. I will definitely need to research sleeving and cable management!

Hopefully the build goes smoothly and I can join the ranks!


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengu56;12519275*
> Hey all, just bought a Scout case for my first PC build! Kinda nervous, but very excited to get this project rolling. The PSU and CPU cooler should arrive tomorrow, and then I'll unbox everything and see what I've got myself into lol.
> 
> I haven't gone through all 1800+ pages of this thread..but I have gone through a few. I only hope to gather the skills to make a clean and simple build like some of you have. I will definitely need to research sleeving and cable management!
> 
> Hopefully the build goes smoothly and I can join the ranks!


What are you planning on putting in your scout?


----------



## pengu56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12519382*
> What are you planning on putting in your scout?


Intel Core i3-550
Biostar TPower i55
Ultra X4 600W
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 1600
Geforce 9800GT (SLI in the near future)
Corsair H50

I'll be doing light gaming (just WoW, maybe some others here and there) so I didn't want to go overkill, but I kinda did lol. I think it'll be a decent rig for me for a long while.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengu56;12519564*
> Intel Core i3-550
> Biostar TPower i55
> Ultra X4 600W
> 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 1600
> Geforce 9800GT (SLI in the near future)
> Corsair H50
> 
> I'll be doing light gaming (just WoW, maybe some others here and there) so I didn't want to go overkill, but I kinda did lol. I think it'll be a decent rig for me for a long while.


G.Skill FTW!
Corsair H50 FTW!

Can't wait to see your rig and you in the club.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengu56;12519275*
> Hey all, just bought a Scout case for my first PC build! Kinda nervous, but very excited to get this project rolling. The PSU and CPU cooler should arrive tomorrow, and then I'll unbox everything and see what I've got myself into lol.
> 
> I haven't gone through all 1800+ pages of this thread..but I have gone through a few. I only hope to gather the skills to make a clean and simple build like some of you have. I will definitely need to research sleeving and cable management!
> 
> Hopefully the build goes smoothly and I can join the ranks!


Welcome pengu56!








Just take your time and do not hesitate to ask for any help in this thread, any time 24/7, someone will hook you up with all the information you need to get your new Scout set up!
You will be gaming in stile before you know it!








If you need extra support you may private message me with your Scout build, I would be happy to help!!
Good luck, and have fun!
PS, If you have a camera take pictures of all your parts as they come in, and also of your new rig, you only get a new first rig build one time!







and we all here love looking at the new parts and the new rig!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12519857*
> .... we all here love looking at the new parts and the new rig!!!


We all like looking at any parts (my favorites are girl







) new or old as long as they're in a Scout!


----------



## Enigma8750

Attn All Scouts:

Rockr69 is sponsoring a contest.
He is a Brother and he wants to
Bless those who have worked
hard on their Scouts. Ergo, We
As a Brotherhood, would be Really
Uncaring Crappy Brothers if we
ignored His
"Prettiest Storm Scout Build."

Beauty is in the Eye of the beholder.
You know if you have a nice Case
or not, So Join up Scouts. You might Win
And you will get a Bump in Rank
for First, Second and Third Place.
Prizes only go to the winner. The
Bump in Rank goes to the Top Three.


----------



## Enigma8750

Join up for Prettiest Storm Scout Build Contest Now.










*PRESS HERE TO ENTER*


----------



## DireLeon2010

What is that called again? I can't find that drive bay.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835110018

Been looking at this one.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*











What is that called again? I can't find that drive bay.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835110018

Been looking at this one.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002

There ya go!







Its an actual Cooler Master accessory called the 4-in-3 Device Module Hardisk Cage.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002

There ya go!







Its an actual Cooler Master accessory called the 4-in-3 Device Module Hardisk Cage.


Bingo-bango-bongo! Thank you sir! 
Wonder why I couldn't find it? Weird!








edit
OH! 'HDD Accessory's'


----------



## Blue Destroyer

KK, heading out to get paint/sanding supplies today. What does everyone suggest? I am just doing the green paint but need sanding recommendations and primer(black/white/grey/yellow) paint suggestions. Will be shopping at autozone/o'reilleys


----------



## Enigma8750

Get some self etching primer but first just touch it with some 320 Wet sanding on the metal only. If you are painting plastic then get the Fusion paints for that. . OD Green With a Yellow undercoat. Paint the yellow first 2 coats and then tape off your emblem and then lightly spray the OD green on top of the yellow


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*











What is that called again? I can't find that drive bay.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835110018

Been looking at this one.


Secret.. I am just using the outer facia of the CM Drive holder. it will hide the DvD Drive and the other in outs and fan controller.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Secret.. I am just using the outer facia of the CM Drive holder. it will hide the DvD Drive and the other in outs and fan controller.


Novel idea.

Not to hijack the thread (although, we talk about anything and everything here), but for those of you who have ordered any OCN gear, how long has it taken? I know they ship in bulk a couple times a month. When was the last time they shipped?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Get some self etching primer but first just touch it with some 320 Wet sanding on the metal only. If you are painting plastic then get the Fusion paints for that. . OD Green With a Yellow undercoat. Paint the yellow first 2 coats and then tape off your emblem and then lightly spray the OD green on top of the yellow


thanks, heading out right now to go get the paint and some sandpaper.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*


Novel idea.

Not to hijack the thread (although, we talk about anything and everything here), but for those of you who have ordered any OCN gear, how long has it taken? I know they ship in bulk a couple times a month. When was the last time they shipped?


Expect a month. That's about the average I've experienced. It usually shows up right about when I've forgotten I ordered anything.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Expect a month. That's about the average I've experienced. It usually shows up right about when I've forgotten I ordered anything.










That's like....an eternity. In that case, I hope I forget what I ordered rather quickly. All week I've been trying to find if anything's shipped, how long it takes, etc. What to do for the next 3-4 weeks...


----------



## Rockr69

New mods. This stuff is a pain to work with and I had to settle with a few small bubbles. I actually started to get the hang of it by the last piece.

Red Carbon Fibre vinyl

















Since I don't use the e-SATA nor the other two USB ports and since I broke my mic and phone jacks I just covered them all.


----------



## Evil262

Heyhey guys,

Got some clearer pics. Also, got fed up with the way my PSU cover looked, i had got glue smears all over it and it was annoying me. So, i grabbed a beer and made V2. Also started to carve the CM storm logo out of my HDD cover with a scalpel, but lone behold, last bit and *SLIP*... ruined the whole thing. 2 hours of my life im not getting back!









also moved one of the CCFL tubes to a better place, the light was a bit blocked when it was at the bottom.

Anyway:









(note the extra fan in the 5.25" bays)









Fenrir w/CM R4 fan (this fan is about 200% better than the stock one)









GTX 460's









And this shows the V2 shroud, and some tidied cable management.

thats all for now!


----------



## Evil262

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


New mods. This stuff is a pain to work with and I had to settle with a few small bubbles. I actually started to get the hang of it by the last piece.

Red Carbon Fibre vinyl

*snip*

Since I don't use the e-SATA nor the other two USB ports and since I broke my mic and phone jacks I just covered them all.

*snip*



Man that looks awesome! looks completely unique! makes me wish i didnt just post mine now!

+rep for good work!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


New mods. This stuff is a pain to work with and I had to settle with a few small bubbles. I actually started to get the hang of it by the last piece.

Red Carbon Fibre vinyl

















Since I don't use the e-SATA nor the other two USB ports and since I broke my mic and phone jacks I just covered them all.




















 Hey Rockr I like it! Thx for sharing


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


Heyhey guys,

Got some clearer pics. Also, got fed up with the way my PSU cover looked, i had got glue smears all over it and it was annoying me. So, i grabbed a beer and made V2. Also started to carve the CM storm logo out of my HDD cover with a scalpel, but lone behold, last bit and *SLIP*... ruined the whole thing. 2 hours of my life im not getting back!









also moved one of the CCFL tubes to a better place, the light was a bit blocked when it was at the bottom.

Anyway:









(note the extra fan in the 5.25" bays)









Fenrir w/CM R4 fan (this fan is about 200% better than the stock one)









GTX 460's









And this shows the V2 shroud, and some tidied cable management.

thats all for now!










 Looking good man, I love that cpu cooler, does it work as good as it looks?








What were you carving on the hdd?


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Good news everyone!

My room is pretty much done, I have all the decorating and construction finished. Currently the only things that remain are:

* Putting up my shelves, artwork and guitars onto the wall
* Buying my sound system and setting it up

After that my room is finished. Thought I'd share some pics of my rooms current status though






















































//-- This is the best photo ive ever taken of my scout--\\\\


----------



## Blue Destroyer

hey Evil262, me and you have the same cooler. That is the Titan X-mas(red/black)edition right?

H969-Works pretty good. i need to replace the stock fan that it came with, dam thing is really, really loud.

Got my paint today. Leaf Green. Grey filler primer and a sandpaper pack. Got the top case piece and mb tray lightly sanded and waiting for it to dry all the way before i try to paint. Gotta say thanks to all for all the help and recommendations!!!

Ohh, yea, I was trying to take pics and my darn droid x is missing the 16GB HD sdhc card after verizon messed around with it today???? hmmm....called them and they said they didnt touch it....guess the battery cover fell out, the sdhc card came out and then the battery cover BOUNCED, and then landed back on the phone and slid in to the locked position...dam battery cover...need to tape it on..


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


//-- This is the best photo ive ever taken of my scout--\\\\











Veeeery nice


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12526035*
> Veeeery nice


I agree.. Nice Build. Why not enter it in the contest for the Coolest Looking Scout Contest.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12526324*
> Why not enter it in the contest for the Coolest Looking Scout Contest.


Exactly????


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;12525799*
> Good news everyone!
> 
> My room is pretty much done, I have all the decorating and construction finished. Currently the only things that remain are:
> 
> * Putting up my shelves, artwork and guitars onto the wall
> * Buying my sound system and setting it up
> 
> After that my room is finished. Thought I'd share some pics of my rooms current status though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //-- This is the best photo ive ever taken of my scout--\\


All that geeky stuff is really cool, but.... MUST KNOW ABOUT GUITARS!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;12525066*
> Man that looks awesome! looks completely unique! makes me wish i didnt just post mine now!
> 
> +rep for good work!


your stuff is awesome 2! I like the ominous tone your pics have. I was a little scared


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;12525799*
> Good news everyone!
> 
> My room is pretty much done, I have all the decorating and construction finished. Currently the only things that remain are:
> 
> * Putting up my shelves, artwork and guitars onto the wall
> * Buying my sound system and setting it up
> 
> After that my room is finished. Thought I'd share some pics of my rooms current status though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //-- This is the best photo ive ever taken of my scout--\\


That is freaking sweet!!! Nice set-up bud...















That's me tooooo; Desk Top is nothing with out that coffee mug:thumb:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12526324*
> I agree.. Nice Build. Why not enter it in the contest for the Coolest Looking Scout Contest.


I agree


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


thanks, heading out right now to go get the paint and some sandpaper.


Oh. Just so you don't get a reaction on the two paints. On your second coat of yellow, spray some green on it about 30 seconds after the application. It is like mixing the paint. Super light coat but try to cover it with a good dusting of green and let them dry together. For me it is a ritual more than a rule.


----------



## DireLeon2010

DO WANT one of those keyboards!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Sorry to double post. Any opinions on this brand? Thinking of pulling the trigger.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817553005


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Sorry to double post. Any opinions on this brand? Thinking of pulling the trigger.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817553005


My psu, is cheaper and is alot better. I don't like xfx but this was recomended to me and its awesome. It acually a xfx wrapped seasonic. Semi modular too.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Sorry to double post. Any opinions on this brand? Thinking of pulling the trigger.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817553005


expensive...with that money you can get a AX750


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


expensive...with that money you can get a AX750


Actually, I was looking at this one because it's $30 off then an extra 15% off with promo code at the EGG.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Actually, I was looking at this one because it's $30 off then an extra 15% off with promo code at the EGG.










Makes sense.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.592935

+ 15% off with promo code!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well.....Got done with the little bit of painting i did so far. Just did the Motherboard tray and only the MB tray. Wanted to try the paint on one piece and i think i turned out pretty good. no overspray, and i decided not to sand between the last set of primer, and first coat of paint. gives it the feel that the paint they had on the Military trucks. Its also a nice color of green, looked really light on the bottle, but once i used the paint, it turned out really nice. Sorry for no pics, need to go see if i can find a mem card laying around my house that i can throw in the droid x since my usb cable for my camera is missing too. Sorry if i rambled, just got back from a brewfest and am also sick so drinking didnt help that...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Sorry to double post. Any opinions on this brand? Thinking of pulling the trigger.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817553005


They are so so units from HEC. You can get a LOT better for a LOT less. Your EarthWatts 650 is as good if not better unit than that Cougar is. Before wasting money on it you should post in the PSU forum here and listen to what Tator Tot and Phaedrus2129 tell you. Those two have probably forgotten more about PSU's than 90% of the rest of OCN's members will ever learn.

And check out the Recommended PSU list. If you stick with something on that list you will be less likely to have problems.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

the guitars are up rockr









*Note - Yes I know the flash is on for most of these but its low light and I don't have the equipment to get sharp pictures without it









PICTURE BOMB!
-------------------------

Guitars
-------

















Gundam Artwork
----------------

















Shelves
--------









































Room
-----









-------------------------------------------------------------------

I'll have one more load of pictures for you guys on monday once I get the last piece of artwork up, the last shelf and my sound system









@DireLeon2010

The keyboard is the Saitek Cyborg V5
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/200887


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12534750*
> well.....Got done with the little bit of painting i did so far. Just did the Motherboard tray and only the MB tray. Wanted to try the paint on one piece and i think i turned out pretty good. no overspray, and i decided not to sand between the last set of primer, and first coat of paint. gives it the feel that the paint they had on the Military trucks. Its also a nice color of green, looked really light on the bottle, but once i used the paint, it turned out really nice. Sorry for no pics, need to go see if i can find a mem card laying around my house that i can throw in the droid x since my usb cable for my camera is missing too. Sorry if i rambled, just got back from a brewfest and am also sick so drinking didnt help that...


Glad to hear you got some paint applied. When using primer fillers it really needs to be sanded before paint to provided a bonding surface for the paint. If surfaces is smooth there is no reason to use a primer filler, just go with a non-sanding primer sealer it goes on smooth and provides excellent inter-coat adhesion and of course doesn't need sanding.
Just a suggestion to put in your library.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12537104*
> Glad to hear you got some paint applied. When using primer fillers it really needs to be sanded before paint to provided a bonding surface for the paint. If surfaces is smooth there is no reason to use a primer filler, just go with a non-sanding primer sealer it goes on smooth and provides excellent inter-coat adhesion and of course doesn't need sanding.
> Just a suggestion to put in your library.


thanks, i acually brought up the mb tray to take pics and once i got it up here....it looks like ass...downstairs lights are tricky. Gonna sand it down and re-paint it after i get it smooth. Thanks Blade.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12535337*
> They are so so units from HEC. You can get a LOT better for a LOT less. Your EarthWatts 650 is as good if not better unit than that Cougar is. Before wasting money on it you should post in the PSU forum here and listen to what Tator Tot and Phaedrus2129 tell you. Those two have probably forgotten more about PSU's than 90% of the rest of OCN's members will ever learn.
> 
> And check out the Recommended PSU list. If you stick with something on that list you will be less likely to have problems.


I read it was HEC, but I thought that was on the list of acceptable brands. Or....is Cougar just their lower end brand? Gotta admit, the looks of the thing and the lion motif was screaming 'Get it! GET IT!!!' in my ear, but I held off and fielded my question here. Thanks for talking me down. The reason I keep putting off buying a modular PSU is BECAUSE I KNOW my current PSU is perfectly good. A new one is not really necessary. I just keep dreaming of less cable clutter.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't know specifically which modular PSU's to recommend as I avoid them. Nothing really against them from a functional aspect, I just don't see the need for a fully modular psu since one is always going to be using the 24pin and 8 pin cables anyway.

I still recommend posting in the PSU Forum here and seeing what Tator Tot and Phaedrus say or find one from that Recommended List. There are just too many people here on OCN (and every other forum on the interwebs) that don't know their you know what from a hole in the ground when it comes to power supplies recommending cheap quality junk psu's that are nothing more than time bombs waiting to go off.


----------



## JAM3S121

Silverstone ST850

Is a good modular PSU, I think one by thermaltake (toughpower?) is also a similar price point and silverstone makes a 750 model of that as well.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12502680*
> *Well I am 97% complete but I still have some more work on the inside to do. But here is the outside completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice looking build the 900's never looked so good!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;12538739*
> Silverstone ST850
> 
> Is a good modular PSU, I think one by thermaltake (toughpower?) is also a similar price point and silverstone makes a 750 model of that as well.


For his build he doesn't need anything bigger than a good 400 to 450watt PSU. Getting either of those would be a huge waste of money. His current EA650 is overkill for his needs. I can run my Sig Rig off of my EarthWatts 430 from my backup system and not push it that hard, and I have 5 more hard drives and dual vid cards compared to his rig.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12538966*
> Nice looking build the 900's never looked so good!


Thanks FannBlade.. From such an awesome modder as yourself I am very happy that you think it looks good.

Can I come over and Play..Mom said I could..


----------



## Rogue Process

Hey guys, some of you probably remember my build with tri-5850's (see below, first pic). I've updated the rig, kind of a side-grade really, but I'm very pleased with it.

New hardware:
Asus CHIV Formula
1090t @ 4GHz, NB @ 3GHz
RAM is now at 1800MHz 7-7-7-20-1t
VisionTek 6970 Reference (flashed with Asus voltage tweak bios)

On the way:
Asus Xonar Xense sound card and Sennheiser PC350's.

And yes, that 6970 *barely* squeezed in!









*Before:*









*Now:*








































































Whadaya guys think?


----------



## Enigma8750

I love it man.. But how is your FPS


----------



## Kaneda13

Some updated pics since I last posted...























































and just for fun...


----------



## Enigma8750

Well if the Contest did anything it increased the Picture Rate on the Thread. Thanks for your hard work Rockr. Gen E.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Well if the Contest did anything it increased the Picture Rate on the Thread. Thanks for your hard work Rockr. Gen E.


I'll have even more photo's tommorow with my new sound system


----------



## black!ce

im too lazy to do any research so please dont mind me asking this... will a GTX 570 fit the scout?? as in will it fit in the scout with no issues and with some head room or will it just manage to fit in??? any one running a 570 inside a scout? plx help me since im getting an imba deal on a 2 weeks used 570 thanks !


----------



## Evil262

Quote:



Originally Posted by *black!ce*


im too lazy to do any research so please dont mind me asking this... will a GTX 570 fit the scout?? as in will it fit in the scout with no issues and with some head room or will it just manage to fit in??? any one running a 570 inside a scout? plx help me since im getting an imba deal on a 2 weeks used 570 thanks !


The 570 is a 10.5 inch long card, and there is 10.5" of space in the scout, so it should fit, just.


----------



## baldo_1013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *black!ce*


im too lazy to do any research so please dont mind me asking this... will a GTX 570 fit the scout?? as in will it fit in the scout with no issues and with some head room or will it just manage to fit in??? any one running a 570 inside a scout? plx help me since im getting an imba deal on a 2 weeks used 570 thanks !


my 580 fits. 570 should be no problem!!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Nice pics ^^

My system seems a bit quirky today, literally never had a blue screen whilst using the pc, under load playing games, watching videos and dvds and using the net, all perfectly fine.

I leave impulse downloading updates to sins of a solar empire, turn off my monitors and go down for dinner. I comeback to find impulse has finished but my system seems to have hard shutdown/bluescreened afterwards as windows said it had recovered from an unexpected shutdown...although windows think every shutdown of that type is a bluescreen according to the error logs lol.

Just seems strange that it never does anything bad whilst being used but being left idle for an hour causes a random shut down lol

Any ideas?


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Attn All Scouts:

Rockr69 is sponsoring a contest.
He is a Brother and he wants to 
Bless those who have worked 
hard on their Scouts. Ergo, We 
As a Brotherhood, would be Really
Uncaring Crappy Brothers if we 
ignored His 
"Prettiest Storm Scout Build."

Beauty is in the Eye of the beholder.
You know if you have a nice Case 
or not, So Join up Scouts. You might Win
And you will get a Bump in Rank 
for First, Second and Third Place.
Prizes only go to the winner. The 
Bump in Rank goes to the Top Three.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Join up for Prettiest Storm Scout Build Contest Now.










*PRESS HERE TO ENTER*


I want to join the contest but i need to borrow my uncles camera because mine is no good







. I also have to spray the ROG logo onto the side window as well before i can take and post the pictures. Will it be a problem if i live in the UK?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


I want to join the contest but i need to borrow my uncles camera because mine is no good







. I also have to spray the ROG logo onto the side window as well before i can take and post the pictures. Will it be a problem if i live in the UK?


No problem. Winners will have to pay shipping. I've shipped to the UK before and the post is cheap.


----------



## Rockr69

Since The contest is just now taking off, I'm extending it another two weeks for entries. For myself and E to properly judge this we need at least, but not more than 5 pics of different angles to judge. Remember, winners will have to pay shipping, as I'm close to broke all the time and this is a labor of love for the club.

Rogue1266 and Kev_b, please fill out the entry form located here


----------



## supremo0824

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue Process;12540023*
> Hey guys, some of you probably remember my build with tri-5850's (see below, first pic). I've updated the rig, kind of a side-grade really, but I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> New hardware:
> Asus CHIV Formula
> 1090t @ 4GHz, NB @ 3GHz
> RAM is now at 1800MHz 7-7-7-20-1t
> VisionTek 6970 Reference (flashed with Asus voltage tweak bios)
> 
> On the way:
> Asus Xonar Xense sound card and Sennheiser PC350's.
> 
> And yes, that 6970 *barely* squeezed in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whadaya guys think?


wow thats absolutely amazing
and yea that gpu barely fits
i squeezed in my HD 6950 as well lol
may i know what ram cooler is that
i want one as well lol


----------



## supremo0824

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;12541663*


i love iStatPro
they are the best app for your macOS
i use it on my MacBook Pro too =)

and as for windows
i would say rainmeter would be the closes thing to the istatpro


----------



## DireLeon2010

Would you'all trust NewEGG to deliver a monitor? Thinking of getting this instead of the PSU for me B-Day.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005146

$30 off with promo code. Never ordered something like this thru the mail tho.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's not about trusting Newegg, it's choosing the right carrier. FedEx tends to be gentler on packages since they have a lower weight limit than UPS does, and DHL is a joke. The free shipping will either be UPS or the combo DHL to USPS hand-off. You might want to check to see what kinds of sales they have at your local Best Buy, Office Max, Office Depot, Staples, Frys, MicroCenter, Wally World, CostCo, etc. to see if you can get a comparable price.

But for the most part you should be okay. If it's damaged during shipping the carrier would cover it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Be a part of our first Ever Case Contest.























































Thank You. You are so Great.


----------



## Rogue Process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supremo0824;12546803*
> wow thats absolutely amazing
> and yea that gpu barely fits
> i squeezed in my HD 6950 as well lol
> may i know what ram cooler is that
> i want one as well lol


Hey, thanks. I'm happy with the build, but bulldozer is close..









The RAM cooler is Corsair, and came with the Dominator GT memory. It is well built, nice and sturdy, and runs happily at 7v. You should be able to hunt one down.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12547727*
> Would you'all trust NewEGG to deliver a monitor? Thinking of getting this instead of the PSU for me B-Day.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005146
> 
> $30 off with promo code. Never ordered something like this thru the mail tho.


I trust Newegg probably more than I should, because of a perfect track record they have with me; however I will never buy a monitor from them due to their 8 dead pixel policy for return. You can get very close to that price at a brick and morter store and if the monitor does have dead pixels you can always return it for one on the spot. Wally world is where I go, cuz they never check the products. If you have a reciept and are within the return window for electronics you're golden. That's worth a little more than the money I would save at Newegg to me.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well stated.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Uhhh, dreading heading to the va hospital for sleep study and then liver biopsy on Tuesday/Wednesday. Really wish they would stop testing me for every little thing. Hate driving 3 hours each way 2 or 3 times a month.


----------



## Enigma8750

Let them do what they want. I have to go every month to two weeks for the rest of my life so suck it up soldier.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Lol. I wouldn't have a problem going but it seems every appointment turns from a 3 hour to all day or overnight. This time was suppose to be just an hour long blood draw but last liver enzymes levels were still really bad even with all the mess I am on. So now they want me to do the sleep study then liver biopsy then I get to wait around for 4-6 hours after biopsy to make sure im ok to drive myself him. Since I wad diagnosed I've went from 15-20 years before expected transplant to 5-10 and maybe even less if mess are not working. Sucky thing is waiting. Wont know for 2+ weeks the results of the biopsy and stage of cerosis. Sucks to ne dying from something with the word alcoholic when I have 1-3 beers a year...


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Let them do what they want. I have to go every month to two weeks for the rest of my life so suck it up soldier.


You gotta be a Marine with that high & tight haircut (and the Sempre Fi scout logo).

Best wishes for a speedy recovery BD.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12550100*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be a part of our first Ever Case Contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You. You are so Great.


I like the pretty one!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Rogue1266 and Kev_b, please fill out the entry form located here


 Signed Up 'Rockr'!!!! Thanks....


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



For his build he doesn't need anything bigger than a good 400 to 450watt PSU. Getting either of those would be a huge waste of money. His current EA650 is overkill for his needs. I can run my Sig Rig off of my EarthWatts 430 from my backup system and not push it that hard, and I have 5 more hard drives and dual vid cards compared to his rig.


The sales rep (I think he was a manager or supervisor) at the local Fry's electronics gave me a good deal (kind of a combo) when I bought my Scout. Around $150 for Scout and PSU so....I actually paid $75 each. I thought 650 would give me wiggle room and plenty to spare.

Quote:



It's not about trusting Newegg, it's choosing the right carrier. FedEx tends to be gentler on packages since they have a lower weight limit than UPS does, and DHL is a joke. The free shipping will either be UPS or the combo DHL to USPS hand-off. You might want to check to see what kinds of sales they have at your local Best Buy, Office Max, Office Depot, Staples, Frys, MicroCenter, Wally World, CostCo, etc. to see if you can get a comparable price.


Never heard of Wally World. Wait! Wasn't that the amusement park they went to in National Lampoon's Vacation? JK!







Yeah, I'm gonna wait and take the 'brick and mortar' route. After my recent experiences with EGG and DHL







I'm reluctant to order something as fragile as a monitor.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I placed an order with the Egg late Thursday night that shipped Friday out of Tennessee with the Egg Save 4-7 day free shipping. What with the weekend that would normally mean I would get the package on Wed if it went by UPS. Once I saw it was shipped DHL I got worried, but here it is late Sunday and it's already in Des Plains IL about an hour away. I stand a chance of it getting here Monday or Tuesday at the latest. We'll have to wait and see though as anything can happen between now and then. Knowing that DHL had their grubby mitts on it means I'll be going over it with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## dotukcom

hello guys and girl..







im new here and i just bought cm storm scout case







which is gr8 btw.
i have only 1 question. i wanna buy 2 extra 120mm vents for the side window,and i wanna know if its possible to connect the led wire to the same on/off led button which those 2bonus vents are already connected?

(sry for my bad english...im european







i speak other 3languages..english is on my way)

you can help me by sending one PM to recive it on my mail. ty very much for ur support


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dotukcom*


hello guys and girl..







im new here and i just bought cm storm scout case







which is gr8 btw.
i have only 1 question. i wanna buy 2 extra 120mm vents for the side window,and i wanna know if its possible to connect the led wire to the same on/off led button which those 2bonus vents are already connected?

(sry for my bad english...im european







i speak other 3languages..english is on my way)

you can help me by sending one PM to recive it on my mail. ty very much for ur support


you will only be able to control the led's of the fan with the button on the front if your fans has a separate wire for led power, most do not however.


----------



## Enigma8750

There is a new dimmer Unit that is being sold on the automotive side of the LED Lighting change over. I have bought 5 of them and will be testing the units and I will let you know what I find in the next week or two.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


There is a new dimmer Unit that is being sold on the automotive side of the LED Lighting change over. I have bought 5 of them and will be testing the units and I will let you know what I find in the next week or two.











Way to take one for the team


----------



## black!ce

awesome


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotukcom;12553091*
> hello guys and girl..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im new here and i just bought cm storm scout case which is gr8 btw.
> i have only 1 question. i wanna buy 2 extra 120mm vents for the side window,and i wanna know if its possible to connect the led wire to the same on/off led button which those 2bonus vents are already connected?
> 
> (sry for my bad english...im european i speak other 3languages..english is on my way)
> 
> you can help me by sending one PM to recive it on my mail. ty very much for ur support


3. *Is it possible to add to more red led side fans and connect them to the button that switches the leds off?*
Yes it is possible but its going to require that you buy the dual line CM fans. Otherwise your gonna have to add another switch on the back. The perfect place is right under the handle of the side panel. There is a pilot hole there already and I fit a cold cathode switch into there and it works great and its easy to get to.
[/quote]

abdidas:
Quote:


> So there is a wire that comes down from the light switch button. And the led fans connect to this wire. So they need seperate wire for led and not combined with the power right?. Also is there any free connectors on the wire from the button, so you can it can control the extra led fans.


Quote:


> Answer: You must wire in your other fans because the plug is only for the onboard fans only.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seven9st surfer & Enigma8750;8468438*
> *LED CONTROLLER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that the *RIGHT* side of the Terminal feeds the power each circuit on the *LEFT*. Now The *BLACK* wire is NEGATIVE and the *YELLOW* wire is the 12 V +
> 
> YouTube- Terminal Block Installation Guide (Part 1 of 5)
> 
> With this solution you use a terminal Block with the power wire of each unit that you want to control and let the one switch control them all.


*If you plan on hooking up more LEDs to your Control Panel Switch. Use this Wiring diagram.*








A perfect wiring job.. use this for reference.


----------



## GoodInk

I'll enter in the contest.

*Edit*
I won The Most Beautiful Scout Contest!
http://www.overclock.net/12961993-post19755.html
I would like thank everyone in the CMSSC for the inspiring me to take my build as far as I have. This is the first time I did any real modding to a case. I would like to give a special thanks to Striker36, he kept pushing me to do the front rad mod so thanks Striker! I will say that this build is about 90% done, as may of you know I'm in the AF and stationed down at Soto Cano AB, Honduras dieing from the heat right now. Once I get back to the US and to my tools I'll be finishing it up. Things left to do, are finish all my cuts up with a file, cover the side of the 5.25" bays, I'm thinking sleeved cables cut to size would be nice, and I'm looking in to installing a bigNG. For those that don't know what that is, think of it as a temperature controlling PC for your PC.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20837


----------



## Rockr69

I love being a member of this club. I get extreme emotional gratification from all of the different kinds of fellowship that happens here on just a human level. It can be very spiritual at times. There are times however that I need to be reminded of how it is possible for me to drink from the vessel of all this geeky goodness and these are the reasons. Prepare yourself for an emotional journey my friends.

This video was made by a 15 year old girl;

http://www.youtube.com/v/ervaMPt4Ha0&autoplay=1


----------



## kees_3993

Hello everyone.
Right away sorry for my english.
I've just bought this case and now have a problem. When I attach my mobo (ASRock 890GM Pro3) to that case pc does not turn on at all, as if there is no current flowing from outlet. But when i taking mobo out of the case and put it on some kind of stand everything is functioning (CPU fan is spinning, LEDs are glowing etc.). Mobo was installed with all standoffs needed and according to manual. With a previous case and the same mobo i had no such a problem. Have anyone had such a problem or may be know something?
I'm totally confused


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kees_3993;12555658*
> Hello everyone.
> Right away sorry for my english.
> I've just bought this case and now have a problem. When I attach my mobo (ASRock 890GM Pro3) to that case pc does not turn on at all, as if there is no current flowing from outlet. But when i taking mobo out of the case and put it on some kind of stand everything is functioning (CPU fan is spinning, LEDs are glowing etc.). Mobo was installed with all standoffs needed and according to manual. With a previous case and the same mobo i had no such a problem. Have anyone had such a problem or may be know something?
> I'm totally confused


Can you take a picture when it is installed in your case?

I would start with just plugging in motherboard power supplies and seeing if you can get that to turn on and attempt to post and then slowly add components one by one.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12554464*
> I love being a member of this club. I get extreme emotional gratification from all of the different kinds of fellowship that happens here on just a human level. It can be very spiritual at times. There are times however that I need to be reminded of how it is possible for me to drink from the vessel of all this geeky goodness and these are the reasons. Prepare yourself for an emotional journey my friends.
> 
> This video was made by a 15 year old girl;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/ervaMPt4Ha0&autoplay=1


Great video, that girl knows the pains and the joys of serving.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kees_3993;12555658*
> Hello everyone.
> Right away sorry for my english.
> I've just bought this case and now have a problem. When I attach my mobo (ASRock 890GM Pro3) to that case pc does not turn on at all, as if there is no current flowing from outlet. But when i taking mobo out of the case and put it on some kind of stand everything is functioning (CPU fan is spinning, LEDs are glowing etc.). Mobo was installed with all standoffs needed and according to manual. With a previous case and the same mobo i had no such a problem. Have anyone had such a problem or may be know something?
> I'm totally confused


Sounds like a short something is making contact on your mobo, or you put a single standoff in the wrong place and it making a short, check and double check how and where you are placing your mobo


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kees_3993;12555658*
> Hello everyone.
> Right away sorry for my english.
> I've just bought this case and now have a problem. When I attach my mobo (ASRock 890GM Pro3) to that case pc does not turn on at all, as if there is no current flowing from outlet. But when i taking mobo out of the case and put it on some kind of stand everything is functioning (CPU fan is spinning, LEDs are glowing etc.). Mobo was installed with all standoffs needed and according to manual. With a previous case and the same mobo i had no such a problem. Have anyone had such a problem or may be know something?
> I'm totally confused


One of your standoffs is in the wrong place and you need to plug in the P4 Plug on the board. But check those standoffs twice. there is always one extra there that you dont need next to the Video card slot on the back side. and the other one is on the front of the video card side by side with another one in the middle. Check it twice.


----------



## supremo0824

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12554256*


wow another nice setup from a member of this club
damn i love how neat you set up that water cooling you got in there
and when you put the window side panel on, it has a menacing look to it
nice good job

EK water cooling are awesome
im planning on getting one too
once my UD7 mobo replacement comes in


----------



## kees_3993

Here are some photos. And, yes, i tried to turn on my pc with the only 3 connectors attached to mobo, but the result is the same - not functioning. I also think that is short somewhere.
Thanks for advices!


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kees_3993;12556463*
> Here are some photos. And, yes, i tried to turn on my pc with the only 3 connectors attached to mobo, but the result is the same - not functioning. I also think that is short somewhere.
> Thanks for advices!


Looks alright to me. Do you have any striped wires touching any part of the mobo or case?


----------



## Enigma8750

*









I wanted to share something with you guys. A few weeks ago I bought a ViewSonic Monitor 22 inch for $6.00 dollars.. Six dollars at a Garage sale.










I spent like $94.00 there at the sale and bought a Ton of stuff. Lots of drives and memory and all kinds of doodads. Actually when I got home I retailed everything that I bought and it added up to like $685.00 with all the stuff I bought but Most of all I was excited to see if I could get the monitor working.










Anyway. I notice the power supply inside the LCD Monitor was singing a squealing song so I knew it was capacitors leaking. When I opened it up there was 9 Big caps that were pregnant.









That's the way you tell if a capacitor is bad. They have a Round top instead of flat.

The ViewSonic PSU.









Anyway. I bought a kit on Ebay to fix the problem because these Monitors were using really cheap capacitors so I bought the Capacitors from them.










The Capacitors on this unit are really cheap so I bought the good ones for $13.99.

I installed them yesterday and today I have a new 22 inch monitor. It is lots bigger than my 19 that I had and is really nice. Amazing deal huh.

















*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hz9Z48rBJs[/ame]


----------



## kees_3993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12556371*
> One of your standoffs is in the wrong place and you need to plug in the P4 Plug on the board. But check those standoffs twice. there is always one extra there that you dont need next to the Video card slot on the back side. and the other one is on the front of the video card side by side with another one in the middle. Check it twice.


That's was just the problem. There was one unnecessary standoff on the front of the video card side by side with another one in the middle, like Enigma8750 said. How could i miss this, i am ashamed:blushsmil.
Else one, thank you all guys and especially Enigma8750.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12556637*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *I wanted to share something with you guys. A few weeks ago I bought a ViewSonic Monitor 22 inch for $6.00 dollars.. Six dollars at a Garage sale.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *I spent like $94.00 there at the sale and bought a Ton of stuff. Lots of drives and memory and all kinds of doodads. Actually when I got home I retailed everything that I bought and it added up to like $685.00 with all the stuff I bought but Most of all I was excited to see if I could get the monitor working.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Anyway. I notice the power supply inside the LCD Monitor was singing a squealing song so I knew it was capacitors leaking. When I opened it up there was 9 Big caps that were pregnant.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *That's the way you tell if a capacitor is bad. They have a Round top instead of flat.*
> *The ViewSonic PSU.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Anyway. I bought a kit on Ebay to fix the problem because these Monitors were using really cheap capacitors so I bought the Capacitors from them.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *The Capacitors on this unit are really cheap so I bought the good ones for $13.99.*
> *I installed them yesterday and today I have a new 22 inch monitor. It is lots bigger than my 19 that I had and is really nice. Amazing deal huh.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lesson! now you have a brand new monitor for $20
Have you tried dual monitors?
once you go dual you will never go back:yessir:
Thats a good reason to learn how to solder


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kees_3993;12556729*
> That's was just the problem. There was one unnecessary standoff on the front of the video card side by side with another one in the middle, like Enigma8750 said. How could i miss this, i am ashamed:blushsmil.
> Else one, thank you all guys and especially Enigma8750.


We all make mistakes, I am just glad you got it fixed.








After you get it running take a picture and join the club!


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Kees for the Kudos.. I have done it a million times. it is a very common Mistake.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12556731*
> nice lesson! now you have a brand new monitor for $20
> Have you tried dual monitors?
> once you go dual you will never go back:yessir:
> Thats a good reason to learn how to solder


No my Son wants dual monitors in his room and he need it more than me.. so I donated my 19 inch Samsung to him. He has the Twin of it so it will look nice.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12556817*
> No my Son wants dual monitors in his room and he need it more than me.. so I donated my 19 inch Samsung to him. He has the Twin of it so it will look nice.


You are such a good dad!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma8750;12556817*
> no my son wants dual monitors in his room and he need it more than me.. So i donated my 19 inch samsung to him. He has the twin of it so it will look nice.


"NNNNNiiiiiicccceeee"









Very cool find on those 'Caps'!!! Rep+ Boss!!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12554256*
> I'll enter in the contest.


Sorry for the double post....









You really do have a beautiful Rig, GoodInk!!!








Talk about being clean; 'WOW'!!!!







Good Stuff. GoodInk!!


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12556637*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share something with you guys. A few weeks ago I bought a ViewSonic Monitor 22 inch for $6.00 dollars.. Six dollars at a Garage sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent like $94.00 there at the sale and bought a Ton of stuff. Lots of drives and memory and all kinds of doodads. Actually when I got home I retailed everything that I bought and it added up to like $685.00 with all the stuff I bought but Most of all I was excited to see if I could get the monitor working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. I notice the power supply inside the LCD Monitor was singing a squealing song so I knew it was capacitors leaking. When I opened it up there was 9 Big caps that were pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way you tell if a capacitor is bad. They have a Round top instead of flat.
> 
> The ViewSonic PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. I bought a kit on Ebay to fix the problem because these Monitors were using really cheap capacitors so I bought the Capacitors from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Capacitors on this unit are really cheap so I bought the good ones for $13.99.
> 
> I installed them yesterday and today I have a new 22 inch monitor. It is lots bigger than my 19 that I had and is really nice. Amazing deal huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hz9Z48rBJs


You have been rewarded for all of your hard work and good grace. I'm happy for you.









My auntie works from home so she has to have a good reliable system. Well one day it just started to randomly switch off then reboot on its own. So she gave it too me and i tore it apart and tried everything i could to get it to work and nothing. So i inspected the motherboard, and what do you know it had two "pregnant capacitors"







. So i went onto eBay and looked for the correct capacitor. I got it in the mail a few days later and me, my dad and my uncle went to work on un-soldering and re-soldering the two capacitors. And what do you know, it runs like a beauty for hours on end! The capacitors were under £10. So i have had the shuttle for a matter of months and its still running like new. Its a really good spec machine as well. Because she worked on her computer from home she had to get a new one from work. So i have kept it.


----------



## cjc75

Well, I stated a few days ago that I planned to work on my Scout over this weekend, after receiving my order of Styrene which I intended to use to craft a PSU cover and HDD cover, and perhaps a fan cage for the 5.25 bays... mentioned I would try to get some pictures and post them as well...

Unfortunately, I did not get a chance to do it..

I learned, over this past weekend, that a friend of mine who lives in Christchurch, New Zealand; lost everything she owns, in the recent earthquake which devastated their fair city last week.

CNN Web Coverage of NZL Christchurch Earthquake

It struck at about 1pm their time, while she was at work and she watched her work collapse in front of her, but survived and was unharmed... only to go frantically searching for her child; having to wade through waist deep flood waters to reach the child.

Both, were reunited safely, and both were unharmed. But it was several days before they could even get any communications out, other then, very brief, text messages, telling friends that they were safe and unharmed.

It wasn't until the wee morning hours of Saturday for us in the U.S.; that she was able to contact friends with more reliable communications and actually receive phone calls, after finally fleeing the city and reuniting with family.

My friends and I then learned of her story, learned about her search for her daughter and them safely finding each other, and then their return to their home only to find it was completely destroyed. The roof caved in and crashed down, destroying everything inside. With the city in ruins, and aftershocks throughout the week making things worse as the week went on, they were unable to physically leave the city for several days.

Some friends and I spend part of our weekend organizing a small fundraiser to help her out, which was a huge success. Another friend managed to call her up and said.. "I want to help buy you a new computer! Tell me where to send the money!"

So she is getting herself taken care of.

The important thing out of all this though is that she and her child survived, neither were hurt, physically... there will still be the mental pain to deal with, but she is with her family now; many hours to the west of the city and getting herself resettled there, looking for a new home and a new job, and enrolling her daughter into a new school.

So basically, I had quite the interesting weekend.

My Lil Storm Scout, fortunately, was more then happy to sit the side lines on the side of my desk and wait for my attention!

I got my State Tax Return back, and I was going to use it to invest into a pair of good and high quality fans, perhaps an Enermax Apollish Vegas for the front 5.25 drive bays. But I chose instead to invest in donating a good portion off to my friend.









My Scout though, is happy to wait a little longer for me to work on it!


----------



## thecyb0rg

My new branding









View attachment 197848
View attachment 197849
View attachment 197850


----------



## Shadow of Intent

I have my new sound system









This is it:
http://www.eu.onkyo.com/products/AVX-380.html

And here's the pics:


















Also got the last 2 bits up for my room, artwork and last shelf.

















Awesome sound through it









Also if anyone is good with tv tuner cards could they give me some help here if you can:
http://www.overclock.net/other-peripherals/953145-sound-but-no-picture-analoge-channel.html


----------



## hubwub

I'm looking for recommendations as to what type of fans to replace the one on the front and rear. Also, would it be good to replace the top fan?


----------



## SneakyFox

Adding more led fans with the capability to turn on or off the led.

First you need some extra fans. I bought 2 from Cooler Maser
ttp://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5486502089[/URL]

Then I bought a 2 pin Y connector at a RC hobby shop
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5486504185

Then I modded the Y connector so I could fit two fans to it and mounted the second 140mm fan at the front of my Scout.[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG0qTmbk9Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG0qTmbk9Cg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG0qTmbk9Cg[/ame[/URL]] - I know that it is sideways, but it Was the best I could do tonight


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks Rogue1266 and supremo0824. It means a lot to me, and I would never have made this rig what it is today with out everyone here. I do have some plans for it once I get back to the US.

@Rocker I posted the wrong pic, you can't see the front 240 rad in any of the ones I posted, is it OK to go back and change one out?

@Enigma8750 great find, I think most people would have just threw it out.


----------



## FannBlade

Hey can I join the best looking storm contest?
Only thing wrong with it is the front is broken, case bent about 1/2" and doors don't fit other than that it's perfect!!
Thanks Blue Destroyer it is very fixable.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12556846*
> You are such a good dad!


yea.. Every now and then he hints that I am okay but not very often. He's like a boss at a factory. No matter how good you are you seldom hear from him about the work you do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12557069*
> "NNNNNiiiiiicccceeee"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool find on those 'Caps'!!! Rep+ Boss!!!!


I know, Right?? Those learned a lot this week about Capacitors and soldering.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12558151*
> You have been rewarded for all of your hard work and good grace. I'm happy for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My auntie works from home so she has to have a good reliable system. Well one day it just started to randomly switch off then reboot on its own. So she gave it too me and i tore it apart and tried everything i could to get it to work and nothing. So i inspected the motherboard, and what do you know it had two "pregnant capacitors"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So i went onto eBay and looked for the correct capacitor. I got it in the mail a few days later and me, my dad and my uncle went to work on un-soldering and re-soldering the two capacitors. And what do you know, it runs like a beauty for hours on end! The capacitors were under £10. So i have had the shuttle for a matter of months and its still running like new. Its a really good spec machine as well. Because she worked on her computer from home she had to get a new one from work. So i have kept it.


Thanks for sharing your story as well. The caps and the Cold cathodes are what usually go bad and it is great to make something work that was once dead. Awesome feeling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12558490*
> Well, I stated a few days ago that I planned to work on my Scout over this weekend, after receiving my order of Styrene which I intended to use to craft a PSU cover and HDD cover, and perhaps a fan cage for the 5.25 bays... mentioned I would try to get some pictures and post them as well...
> 
> Unfortunately, I did not get a chance to do it..
> 
> I learned, over this past weekend, that a friend of mine who lives in Christchurch, New Zealand; lost everything she owns, in the recent earthquake which devastated their fair city last week.
> 
> CNN Web Coverage of NZL Christchurch Earthquake
> 
> It struck at about 1pm their time, while she was at work and she watched her work collapse in front of her, but survived and was unharmed... only to go frantically searching for her child; having to wade through waist deep flood waters to reach the child.
> 
> Both, were reunited safely, and both were unharmed. But it was several days before they could even get any communications out, other then, very brief, text messages, telling friends that they were safe and unharmed.
> 
> It wasn't until the wee morning hours of Saturday for us in the U.S.; that she was able to contact friends with more reliable communications and actually receive phone calls, after finally fleeing the city and reuniting with family.
> 
> My friends and I then learned of her story, learned about her search for her daughter and them safely finding each other, and then their return to their home only to find it was completely destroyed. The roof caved in and crashed down, destroying everything inside. With the city in ruins, and aftershocks throughout the week making things worse as the week went on, they were unable to physically leave the city for several days.
> 
> Some friends and I spend part of our weekend organizing a small fundraiser to help her out, which was a huge success. Another friend managed to call her up and said.. "I want to help buy you a new computer! Tell me where to send the money!"
> 
> So she is getting herself taken care of.
> 
> The important thing out of all this though is that she and her child survived, neither were hurt, physically... there will still be the mental pain to deal with, but she is with her family now; many hours to the west of the city and getting herself resettled there, looking for a new home and a new job, and enrolling her daughter into a new school.
> 
> So basically, I had quite the interesting weekend.
> 
> My Lil Storm Scout, fortunately, was more then happy to sit the side lines on the side of my desk and wait for my attention!
> 
> I got my State Tax Return back, and I was going to use it to invest into a pair of good and high quality fans, perhaps an Enermax Apollish Vegas for the front 5.25 drive bays. But I chose instead to invest in donating a good portion off to my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Scout though, is happy to wait a little longer for me to work on it!


I know about the friend in New Zealand. I also have a friend. She is spiderM0nkey here on OCN and I have been getting with her. She lost a friend in a collapsed building for as much as I know and I think we should all pray for those who have lost all and do the right thing and send what we can to those less fortunate than us. There is a paraphrased Quote from a Great Book that says: "What we do for the least of my people you also do for me." That is a great thing that the spirit is doing through you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12558848*
> My new branding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197848
> View attachment 197849
> View attachment 197850


Love the New Brands.. Too bad we can't pay you royalties for those fine endorsements.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Hey can I join the best looking storm contest?
Only thing wrong with it is the front is broken, case bent about 1/2" and doors don't fit other than that it's perfect!!
Thanks Blue Destroyer it is very fixable.



























There is an ugliest case thread around here







I thought my case got busted up bad when I shipped it down here, mine was more like a paper cut compared to that. I can't wait to see what you do with it. I know you are working on at least 2 other builds right now, how long do you think it will be before you get to it?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I'll enter in the contest.















































I cannot Comment on your rig since I will be judging but you have a good candidate and I am very glad that you entered.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I love being a member of this club. I get extreme emotional gratification from all of the different kinds of fellowship that happens here on just a human level. It can be very spiritual at times. There are times however that I need to be reminded of how it is possible for me to drink from the vessel of all this geeky goodness and these are the reasons. Prepare yourself for an emotional journey my friends.

This video was made by a 15 year old girl;

http://www.youtube.com/v/ervaMPt4Ha0&autoplay=1


Thanks Rockr69 for sharing a great video and an even better testamonial of the CMSSC. You are also well thought of here and we love ya Bro.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kees_3993*


Hello everyone.
Right away sorry for my english.
I've just bought this case and now have a problem. When I attach my mobo (ASRock 890GM Pro3) to that case pc does not turn on at all, as if there is no current flowing from outlet. But when i taking mobo out of the case and put it on some kind of stand everything is functioning (CPU fan is spinning, LEDs are glowing etc.). Mobo was installed with all standoffs needed and according to manual. With a previous case and the same mobo i had no such a problem. Have anyone had such a problem or may be know something?
I'm totally confused










Glad we fixed that little standoff problem. Very glad to have you and I hope you have visited the front page and filled out your name on the Roster.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


We all make mistakes, I am just glad you got it fixed.








After you get it running take a picture and join the club!










H969. You will be receiving a bump in rank. You have showed great esprit de corps and your encouragement and help on this thread has been exemplary.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


I have my new sound system









This is it:
http://www.eu.onkyo.com/products/AVX-380.html

And here's the pics:


















Also got the last 2 bits up for my room, artwork and last shelf.

















Awesome sound through it









Also if anyone is good with tv tuner cards could they give me some help here if you can:
http://www.overclock.net/other-perip...e-channel.html


Wow. Nice box. Very nice. and I love your pictures. They are almost as clean as ROM3000's pictures..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


I'm looking for recommendations as to what type of fans to replace the one on the front and rear. Also, would it be good to replace the top fan?


I think that the R2s that come with the system are excellent, but saying that I would go to Performance-PC and pick out something RED BLUE or fast.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Hey can I join the best looking storm contest?
Only thing wrong with it is the front is broken, case bent about 1/2" and doors don't fit other than that it's perfect!!
Thanks Blue Destroyer it is very fixable.




























Wow that is more damage than I thought. That is going to be a nice build when you finish it though. If anyone can do anything with that You can FannBlade. Your a great Modder and this is a great donor for you to work on.
Thanks for your help in this Modding adventure and help in all the ways that you do.

I really need to be careful. I am having a case of Garage envy..

Thou Shalt not covet another Mans hardware. The eleventh Commandment. Actually it is the 
Catholics 8th commandment but I have to remind myself of not coveting all this nice hardware here on OCN and especially The CMSSC.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Well, I stated a few days ago that I planned to work on my Scout over this weekend, after receiving my order of Styrene which I intended to use to craft a PSU cover and HDD cover, and perhaps a fan cage for the 5.25 bays... mentioned I would try to get some pictures and post them as well...

Unfortunately, I did not get a chance to do it..

I learned, over this past weekend, that a friend of mine who lives in Christchurch, New Zealand; lost everything she owns, in the recent earthquake which devastated their fair city last week.

CNN Web Coverage of NZL Christchurch Earthquake

It struck at about 1pm their time, while she was at work and she watched her work collapse in front of her, but survived and was unharmed... only to go frantically searching for her child; having to wade through waist deep flood waters to reach the child.

Both, were reunited safely, and both were unharmed. But it was several days before they could even get any communications out, other then, very brief, text messages, telling friends that they were safe and unharmed.

It wasn't until the wee morning hours of Saturday for us in the U.S.; that she was able to contact friends with more reliable communications and actually receive phone calls, after finally fleeing the city and reuniting with family.

My friends and I then learned of her story, learned about her search for her daughter and them safely finding each other, and then their return to their home only to find it was completely destroyed. The roof caved in and crashed down, destroying everything inside. With the city in ruins, and aftershocks throughout the week making things worse as the week went on, they were unable to physically leave the city for several days.

Some friends and I spend part of our weekend organizing a small fundraiser to help her out, which was a huge success. Another friend managed to call her up and said.. "I want to help buy you a new computer! Tell me where to send the money!"

So she is getting herself taken care of.

The important thing out of all this though is that she and her child survived, neither were hurt, physically... there will still be the mental pain to deal with, but she is with her family now; many hours to the west of the city and getting herself resettled there, looking for a new home and a new job, and enrolling her daughter into a new school.

So basically, I had quite the interesting weekend.

My Lil Storm Scout, fortunately, was more then happy to sit the side lines on the side of my desk and wait for my attention!

I got my State Tax Return back, and I was going to use it to invest into a pair of good and high quality fans, perhaps an Enermax Apollish Vegas for the front 5.25 drive bays. But I chose instead to invest in donating a good portion off to my friend.









My Scout though, is happy to wait a little longer for me to work on it!


 I am happy that your friend and her daughter are doing fine and that they still have there good health


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Hey can I join the best looking storm contest?
Only thing wrong with it is the front is broken, case bent about 1/2" and doors don't fit other than that it's perfect!!
Thanks Blue Destroyer it is very fixable.



























Lol. If u can fix that ill be amazed.

Well was really happy for about 4 hours today. Got all my parts primed, used the very last primer on me windowed side, and had all my parts with atleast 1 coat if paint...then I find that I somehow missed the complete back panel if the scout, so instead of getting everything done tonight like I thought ill have to go out and buy more primer tomorrow morning and wont be done till tomorrow night before I leave for the va hospital. How long should I let everything dry before I put it all together? I have also decided on ordering the 1st cav emblem/sticker and putting it on the front and cutting out all the holes of the grill behind it. Painting this scout has removed and ideas of being a professional painter I had in my heart lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

If you paint the Scout while it is together you will need to wait at least 5 days in a dry and warm environment. Also use a hair dryer to quicken the process.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


If you paint the Scout while it is together you will need to wait at least 5 days in a dry and warm environment. Also use a hair dryer to quicken the process.


i have taken it all apart to paint it. every bolt/rivet was removed and broken down to its simplest form. So still wait 5 days before i put anything in it? im ordering more fans tonight/tom anyways so im going to wait till i get everything in before i move my parts back into the scout.


----------



## Enigma8750

yes.. That is safe 2 weeks is ever better.. That sounds terribly hard to do but that is what you need to do. Let the Paint cure.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

ohh, finally got some pics tonight of my little lian-li v1200b

here they are. 

























Tomorow i will upload pics of the painting i have done on my scout pieces. I do have some questions though. What would you do to this lian-li. The previous owner put in the window and only thing i can think of doing is painting it. Doing it in 2 stages. Black interior and i was thinking Red exterior. What do you think. Or should i leave it alone? i had thought of getting a 240mm water cooling kit and installing the rad in the top of the case.....meaning cutting out the top so the rad would fit in inside/outside the case.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not waiting for the paint to properly cure is one of the main reasons why the color peels, scratches, and chips. The other is not properly preparing the surface prior to painting.


----------



## Enigma8750

amen Papa.. it is a hard wait but it is worth it.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Lol. If u can fix that ill be amazed.

Well was really happy for about 4 hours today. Got all my parts primed, used the very last primer on me windowed side, and had all my parts with atleast 1 coat if paint...then I find that I somehow missed the complete back panel if the scout, so instead of getting everything done tonight like I thought ill have to go out and buy more primer tomorrow morning and wont be done till tomorrow night before I leave for the va hospital. How long should I let everything dry before I put it all together? I have also decided on ordering the 1st cav emblem/sticker and putting it on the front and cutting out all the holes of the grill behind it. Painting this scout has removed and ideas of being a professional painter I had in my heart lol.


I would say around three days, is it gloss? If so it will take longer to set than semi or flat use your fingernail to check how soft it is and keep it warm with air circulation.
I know alot of guys take everything apart but I'm not a big fan of that as it's really hard to re-assemble with out scratching and spray paint is not that durable.

Stay with it and you will be surprised how quick you will learn from those mistakes. I still screw up to this day every so often usually from trying to rush it. My story: I woke up one day and told myself I think I will start custom painting and my very first paint job was a candy brandywine over black base with white pearl. The hardest part...no internet to learn from. 5 years later I owned a body shop and was putting out "best in paint" winners.

Now it's just a hobby but I sure wish I still had that downdraft paint booth!

Good luck with the sleep study, I didn't sleep at all during mine. He says "you didn't sleep much"...duh thats why I'm here. I will send a prayer in hopes you get some good results. 
Thanks for the case I have a new home already planned for it.....stay tuned.


----------



## Enigma8750

never leave masking tape on a project longer than an hour too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


I would say around three days, is it gloss? If so it will take longer to set than semi or flat use your fingernail to check how soft it is and keep it warm with air circulation.
I know alot of guys take everything apart but I'm not a big fan of that as it's really hard to re-assemble with out scratching and spray paint is not that durable.

Stay with it and you will be surprised how quick you will learn from those mistakes. I still screw up to this day every so often usually from trying to rush it. My story: I woke up one day and told myself I think I will start custom painting and my very first paint job was a candy brandywine over black base with white pearl. The hardest part...no internet to learn from. 5 years later I owned a body shop and was putting out "best in paint" winners.

Now it's just a hobby but I sure wish I still had that downdraft paint booth!

Good luck with the sleep study, I didn't sleep at all during mine. He says "you didn't sleep much"...duh thats why I'm here. I will send a prayer in hopes you get some good results. 
Thanks for the case I have a new home already planned for it.....stay tuned.


I can relate..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


ohh, finally got some pics tonight of my little lian-li v1200b

here they are. 

























Tomorow i will upload pics of the painting i have done on my scout pieces. I do have some questions though. What would you do to this lian-li. The previous owner put in the window and only thing i can think of doing is painting it. Doing it in 2 stages. Black interior and i was thinking Red exterior. What do you think. Or should i leave it alone? i had thought of getting a 240mm water cooling kit and installing the rad in the top of the case.....meaning cutting out the top so the rad would fit in inside/outside the case.


This is such a nice case. I would google it and see what others have done. Find a theme and stick with it. Painting the inside would be great if you use the Metallic paint that is designed to be painted directly to bare metal. It looks soo Nice. And you can get it in Purple, Blue Red and Green. I think there are two reds too. it is very nice paint and goes on very even. Best is to finish the paint on the scout and then switch to the lian Li while you are letting the CMSS cure. Then go back to the Scout again..


----------



## Enigma8750

New Ranks have been Posted on the Roster tonight. Check it before you leave.


----------



## Enigma8750

Fannblade.. Why are you not a Member.. You have a scout and even if you don't I want you on the roster. You are our kind of people and we respect you and need your expertise.


----------



## cjc75

Ok now... seriously, whats with all the Wikipedia links all over OCN?

Suddenly, in the last few days, I am seeing them everywhere... like just about every other post, someone has one word in their post, linked to Wikipedia. Its in Enigma's last two posts and its darned annoying! LOL


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Fannblade.. Why are you not a Member.. You have a scout and even if you don't I want you on the roster. You are our kind of people and we respect you and need your expertise.


Yeah. I second that. They accepted me and I don't have on either.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Fannblade.. Why are you not a Member.. You have a scout and even if you don't I want you on the roster. You are our kind of people and we respect you and need your expertise.


Definitely! This is a great thread! I would be honored. I will finally get to see the ends and outs of the world famous CMSS when I tear it apart.
I'm in the middle of a build that should be done this week then I will jump on this one....*we have a secret*


----------



## Lettuceman

I have a question. In the title I see something about a Storm Scout 2, but I don't see anything about it in the original post. I tried searching through the thread, but thats a lot of pages lol. Tried a google search, but found nothing.

So, what's there to know about the SSII?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*


I have a question. In the title I see something about a Storm Scout 2, but I don't see anything about it in the original post. I tried searching through the thread, but thats a lot of pages lol. Tried a google search, but found nothing.

So, what's there to know about the SSII?


As of right now it's a phantom. There was a snippet of a hint of something on CM's facebook page and the rest is speculation.


----------



## PapaSmurf

CoolerMaster hasn't revealed any specifics on the Storm Scout 2 yet. One of the members saw a post on CM's Facebook page stating they would be releasing it the first half of 2011 and that has been it. No details on what has been changed, price, or when ti will become available. Gen. E added it to the thread title so no one would see the need to start a new thread just for it when it does get released and to share what information is released. We also spent several pages posting what we would like to see CM add/change in the next version of the Scout, but we don't know if any of those ideas will be included.


----------



## Rockr69

I count the motion to accept FannBlade as an official member of the club passed. Welcome aboard and fill out the page 1 info. Also grab the club php for your sig.


----------



## Lettuceman

Ah, I see. Thanks for the replies. I'm going for a build during the summer for college, and the Storm Scout is of interest to me, so it will be great to see what comes out.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I count the motion to accept FannBlade as an official member of the club passed. Welcome aboard and fill out the page 1 info. Also grab the club php for your sig.


I concur. Thanks Gen. Rockr69 for your support.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Definitely! This is a great thread! I would be honored. I will finally get to see the ends and outs of the world famous CMSS when I tear it apart.
I'm in the middle of a build that should be done this week then I will jump on this one....*we have a secret*











Yes and that is what it is. A secret. so no more Chatter. Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## pengu56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengu56;12519564*
> Intel Core i3-550
> Biostar TPower i55
> Ultra X4 600W
> 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 1600
> Geforce 9800GT (SLI in the near future)
> Corsair H50
> 
> I'll be doing light gaming (just WoW, maybe some others here and there) so I didn't want to go overkill, but I kinda did lol. I think it'll be a decent rig for me for a long while.


I finished putting the rig together yesterday, and I'm already itching to open it up and continue modding it! I definitely want to do some sleeving on the cables. Speaking of cables, I think I did a pretty decent job of managing them! Though, I can definitely see where the hard work comes in once you have more and more cables in there.

Thanks for the kind words so far, and thank you to Telnet for the idea of using the 5.25" bay placeholders to screw the fan onto. I'm still deciding between Blade Masters or Gentle Typhoons for a push/pull setup, after which I'll move the H50 to the front of the case.

Here are a couple of pics, and please excuse the noob photog skills lol.


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengu56;12566126*
> I finished putting the rig together yesterday, and I'm already itching to open it up and continue modding it! I definitely want to do some sleeving on the cables. Speaking of cables, I think I did a pretty decent job of managing them! Though, I can definitely see where the hard work comes in once you have more and more cables in there.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words so far, and thank you to Telnet for the idea of using the 5.25" bay placeholders to screw the fan onto. I'm still deciding between Blade Masters or Gentle Typhoons for a push/pull setup, after which I'll move the H50 to the front of the case.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics, and please excuse the noob photog skills lol.


Wow! That looks so freaking awesome. Good job!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengu56;12566126*
> I finished putting the rig together yesterday, and I'm already itching to open it up and continue modding it! I definitely want to do some sleeving on the cables. Speaking of cables, I think I did a pretty decent job of managing them! Though, I can definitely see where the hard work comes in once you have more and more cables in there.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words so far, and thank you to Telnet for the idea of using the 5.25" bay placeholders to screw the fan onto. I'm still deciding between Blade Masters or Gentle Typhoons for a push/pull setup, after which I'll move the H50 to the front of the case.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics, and please excuse the noob photog skills lol.


Dude! That looks sick!








Very Nice clean Scout!
Thx for posting nice pictures of your rig!








Now we know that you have a nice Scout, please go too the first page and grab the php and place it in your Sig.
Your Sig = signature or what is in your Rig at the bottom of all posts,
to get to it at the top of any page click on user CP and from there you can fill out all your details.
pengu56, welcome to the club !!









Edit: So how is that i5? play WoW yet? I know you did?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengu56;12566126*
> I finished putting the rig together yesterday, and I'm already itching to open it up and continue modding it! I definitely want to do some sleeving on the cables. Speaking of cables, I think I did a pretty decent job of managing them! Though, I can definitely see where the hard work comes in once you have more and more cables in there.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words so far, and thank you to Telnet for the idea of using the 5.25" bay placeholders to screw the fan onto. I'm still deciding between Blade Masters or Gentle Typhoons for a push/pull setup, after which I'll move the H50 to the front of the case.


There's no thinking you did a good job with your cable management, it's a fact you did awesome! Fill out the first page form and grab the club php for your sig. Welcome aboard Scout and good luck with that itch

*EDIT* One more thing fill out your system specs in your user cp so we can better ogle your system goodness:yessir:


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Hey can I ask a favor? Am I on the club list? I thought I was but last night I couldn't find myself. Don't know if I was just being a big dummie or what. I am pretty sure I remember filling it out at one point.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12568438*
> Hey can I ask a favor? Am I on the club list? I thought I was but last night I couldn't find myself. Don't know if I was just being a big dummie or what. I am pretty sure I remember filling it out at one point.


UR right ur not in there. Shoot E a PM and he'll fix it for ya or you might have to fill it out again.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12568487*
> UR right ur not in there. Shoot E a PM and he'll fix it for ya or you might have to fill it out again.


ill just fill it out again. no big deal.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengu56;12566126*
> I finished putting the rig together yesterday, and I'm already itching to open it up and continue modding it! I definitely want to do some sleeving on the cables. Speaking of cables, I think I did a pretty decent job of managing them! Though, I can definitely see where the hard work comes in once you have more and more cables in there.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words so far, and thank you to Telnet for the idea of using the 5.25" bay placeholders to screw the fan onto. I'm still deciding between Blade Masters or Gentle Typhoons for a push/pull setup, after which I'll move the H50 to the front of the case.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics, and please excuse the noob photog skills lol.


I think we have a new winner for cleanest cables on here, great job.

I just saw my rank and noiticed something, Scout Executive Staff


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I did edit cables (light's cables). And added new fan to front.


----------



## GoodInk

OK need some help, I have a friend that is wanting to upgrade and I haven't used Nvidia in years. Can you sli a GTX260 and a GTX5xx? From talking with him he wants the most bang for buck he can get.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12569577*
> OK need some help, I have a friend that is wanting to upgrade and I haven't used Nvidia in years. Can you sli a GTX260 and a GTX5xx? From talking with him he wants the most bang for buck he can get.


nope. can only sli same series cards


----------



## FannBlade

It's official. I'm part of the group.

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12569638*
> It's official. I'm part of the group.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome.
























WECOME!! Yet one more great modder belongs to the CMSSC!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

blah, long day ahead of me


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12569603*
> nope. can only sli same series cards


So would it would have to be a GTX2xx? Because the newegg is out, time start searching


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12569719*
> So would it would have to be a GTX2xx? Because the newegg is out, time start searching


check ebay. best to look for an xfx with transferable warranty. or check the for sale section on here.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


So would it would have to be a GTX2xx? Because the newegg is out, time start searching










I think nvidia cards tend to be more expensive because your paying for the brand. And it really depends what sort of game he is into. I used to know loads about nvidia but over time i drifted over to ATI. The GPU i have will play all the Call of Dutys, BFBC2, Red Alert 3, Just Cause 2, Grand Theft Auto And loads more on full settings just fine. In fact when games are limited or have V-Sync on the FPS are usually maxed out to the maximum limit. So if you go for ATI get the 5770 up to the 5890 (And i go for XFX)


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys, do you know default fans (in case) runs at full speed? If not, how can I run them at full speed? and rpms?


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


I think nvidia cards tend to be more expensive because your paying for the brand. And it really depends what sort of game he is into. I used to know loads about nvidia but over time i drifted over to ATI. The GPU i have will play all the Call of Dutys, BFBC2, Red Alert 3, Just Cause 2, Grand Theft Auto And loads more on full settings just fine. In fact when games are limited or have V-Sync on the FPS are usually maxed out to the maximum limit. So if you go for ATI get the 5770 up to the 5890 (And i go for XFX)



1. SLI/Crossfire must be same speed (GPU & memory clock)
2. Unless you run multiple monitors you're not gonna get your money's worth compared to 1 high-end card.
3. The best cards are the ones with the most overclocking potential, most important, the ability to adjust GPU voltage. A properly overclocked VGA will yield significant benefits.
4. I was a long time NVidia user, but since I went to the ATI HD5850, I may never go back.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*


Guys, do you know default fans (in case) runs at full speed? If not, how can I run them at full speed? and rpms?


As I recall, the front and rear fans are 12v molex connect so they would be at 100%.

The top fan is 3 pin, and if connected to the mobo can be controlled in the BIOS power management (and any other fan connected to mobo)


----------



## djamorpheus

I have a cm storm scout case which i'm thinking about water cooling. There are a few options which i thought about when installing a radiator, could someone advise me on what's best? First i thought about mounting the 240 rad in the 5.25" bay, second, mounting it externally via a rad box while routing the tubes through a pci connector, thirdly, would it be possible to mount the rad on the stock side panel window?


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djamorpheus*


I have a cm storm scout case which i'm thinking about water cooling. There are a few options which i thought about when installing a radiator, could someone advise me on what's best? First i thought about mounting the 240 rad in the 5.25" bay, second, mounting it externally via a rad box while routing the tubes through a pci connector, thirdly, would it be possible to mount the rad on the stock side panel window?


Welcome to my nightmare. After months of planning and asking the same questions, I went with...See Pics of my rig.


----------



## djamorpheus

Could you explain a bit more in detail of how you attached certain components, like the res,pump, and rad. I was thinking about using a 120 radbox but your way seems better.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djamorpheus*


Could you explain a bit more in detail of how you attached certain components, like the res,pump, and rad. I was thinking about using a 120 radbox but your way seems better.


Well it begins with planning the loop.
What components will you be cooling?
Next is reading, reading, and more reading about blocks, rads, pumps, and fans.

The res is attached to a fill port mounted into the top of the case. One of the 2 bottom fittings of the res goes to the input of the pump (the other is the return).

The pump output line goes to the rad. The rad is externally mounted with z brackets to the back of the case.

The rad output (cooled air) goes to the cpu block, cpu to GPU block, GPU block back to res.

I also put in a drain line that goes out the back of the case.

Lay your plan out on paper and take precise measurements of case space and component LxWxH. You will be amazed that all of those ideas won't fit even if you mutilate your case.

Buy your parts based on size (that fits) and budget. Layout the loop in the case before any permanent mounting, to be very sure of the layout.

As my Dad told me (rhs) many times..."Measure twice, cut once."

Good luck.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


It's official. I'm part of the group.

Thanks for the warm welcome.


 Welcome aboard FannBlade!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


So would it would have to be a GTX2xx? Because the newegg is out, time start searching










If he is near a Micro Center? $46.00
Edit: Sorry my bad, forget all the above, it was for the cooler not the VGA.


----------



## LostKauz

Just ordered my scout along with 3 120mm fans and 2 140mm fans all black with white blades. Also ordered the cpu in my sig to try and upgrade this board. Ordered a dif. Heatsink and white led strips x3. Will post pics of build and finished product.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


Just ordered my scout along with 3 120mm fans and 2 140mm fans all black with white blades. Also ordered the cpu in my sig to try and upgrade this board. Ordered a dif. Heatsink and white led strips x3. Will post pics of build and finished product.


 I like the colors you picked!
Sounds like a winner! A man with a plan!








Please post some pics when your parts come in.....


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*


Guys, do you know default fans (in case) runs at full speed? If not, how can I run them at full speed? and rpms?


I know default speeds for the 140mm at top and the front of the case are '1,000'RPM..







Not sure about the 120mm on back of the case???
Either it's 1,200rpm or 1,500rpm... I think someone posted a few hundred post's back..LOL That the back 120mm fan spin's at '1,200rpm!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


It's official. I'm part of the group.

Thanks for the warm welcome.










Hey,Hey!!! Welcome bud!!!!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Just ordered a Rasa 750 RS240 Kit.....dont know why besides it looked cool LOL.......


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


I think nvidia cards tend to be more expensive because your paying for the brand. And it really depends what sort of game he is into. I used to know loads about nvidia but over time i drifted over to ATI. The GPU i have will play all the Call of Dutys, BFBC2, Red Alert 3, Just Cause 2, Grand Theft Auto And loads more on full settings just fine. In fact when games are limited or have V-Sync on the FPS are usually maxed out to the maximum limit. So if you go for ATI get the 5770 up to the 5890 (And i go for XFX)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


1. SLI/Crossfire must be same speed (GPU & memory clock)
2. Unless you run multiple monitors you're not gonna get your money's worth compared to 1 high-end card.
3. The best cards are the ones with the most overclocking potential, most important, the ability to adjust GPU voltage. A properly overclocked VGA will yield significant benefits.
4. I was a long time NVidia user, but since I went to the ATI HD5850, I may never go back.


I feel the same way about AMD. The last NVidia I bought was an 8800GT and did they milk that one. I found a new GTX260 for $99 but its a BFG and he doesn't feel comfortable going down that road if there are problems with the card. The GTX260's are not worth the money they are asking for them. I told him if he wants more GPU power to go for a newer card.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Welcome to my nightmare. After months of planning and asking the same questions, I went with...See Pics of my rig.










I love a water cooled Scout







What was the questions you kept asking? I know the one I kept asking my self was, how am I going to fit all of this inside this case?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Just ordered a Rasa 750 RS240 Kit.....dont know why besides it looked cool LOL.......


It is a great kit for the money, I know I'm loving mine. Where are you going to mount the rad?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


It is a great kit for the money, I know I'm loving mine. Where are you going to mount the rad?


I have no clue....I was thinking of either back mounting or putting it in my lian-li cutting the top out and installing it there


----------



## Kaneda13

Just got my 6th fan in the case (none on the window), added a push to my Coolit Vantage, so it's <-- Case|Fan|Shroud|Radiator|Fan <--. Dropped a few degrees Celcius, need to ramp it up with some video converting to see how it does...


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

With CPU fan, I've 8 fans









4 x 120 + CPU 120
3 x 140

My GPU is 50C (full load 75-78C) - normally 40C but I've 2 monitors (one is TV)

MY CPU 29C (lowest) - 33C - 55C (highest - with prime 95 torture test) (overclocked 3400 -> 3995)


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I feel the same way about AMD. The last NVidia I bought was an 8800GT and did they milk that one. I found a new GTX260 for $99 but its a BFG and he doesn't feel comfortable going down that road if there are problems with the card. The GTX260's are not worth the money they are asking for them. I told him if he wants more GPU power to go for a newer card.

I love a water cooled Scout







What was the questions you kept asking? I know the one I kept asking my self was, how am I going to fit all of this inside this case?


The main question was where to put a radiator. This case isn't built for water cooling. I thought about modding front of case, side panel mount, top mount. 2 rads (1 top & one rear), but the measurements just didn't work--too tight and cramped. The deciding factor is that I didn't want to mutilate my case. I'm very happy with the rear mounted XSPC RX 360 and 3 yate loons (4 for $20 at Petras).

The other question was do I ever expect to add another VGA. The answer is no, I would replace the one I have with a better one.

How will I easily maintain the loop? Filling and draining were also in the plan.

PS The RASA kit is as good as a kit gets.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Told ya I would show some more pics of my painted scout. Not that good, not that bad either.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Told ya I would show some more pics of my painted scout. Not that good, not that bad either.


The ONLY thing that matters is that YOU like it.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

I think its gonna make me happy. I like it. My first real modding accomplishment.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12575309*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Told ya I would show some more pics of my painted scout. Not that good, not that bad either.


So far so good...I do like the green
I wonder if the green will hide the dust better than the black?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12576290*
> So far so good...I do like the green
> I wonder if the green will hide the dust better than the black?


i have 3 sickleflow green led fans comming, 2 120mm yate loons and 2 140mm yate loons all in green......put the 140mm yates in front and top, 1 120 mm yate on rear...should be really....really green lol 2 sickleflow on the side windows and should look nice


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12576290*
> So far so good...I do like the green
> I wonder if the green will hide the dust better than the black?


I agree it looks nice, but I wouldn't want it to hide the dust. Makes it too easy to overlook it. If the dust shows up you tend to clean it once you see it start to accumulate so that it doesn't build up and start affecting airflow.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12576479*
> I agree it looks nice, but I wouldn't want it to hide the dust. Makes it too easy to overlook it. If the dust shows up you tend to clean it once you see it start to accumulate so that it doesn't build up and start affecting airflow.


i open my machines every 2 weeks to blow out air. with the dust filters, it should help a little. last 2 pieces just got first coat of paint....should be done painting tonight/tomorow morning. then just gonna wait for the wc parts to come in to put it all together.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12576447*
> i have 3 sickleflow green led fans comming, 2 120mm yate loons and 2 140mm yate loons all in green......put the 140mm yates in front and top, 1 120 mm yate on rear...should be really....really green lol 2 sickleflow on the side windows and should look nice


Yes sir, I do like what I am hearing:thumb:


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12576479*
> I agree it looks nice, but I wouldn't want it to hide the dust. Makes it too easy to overlook it. If the dust shows up you tend to clean it once you see it start to accumulate so that it doesn't build up and start affecting airflow.


This is true, you always seem to catch that, that what is not so obvious!
But I must have the most dusty house because it's like every 2 weeks and I can't stand it and have to pull it apart and clean it.








Just yesterday my top fan was clicking so I started to clean and oil, before I know it the Mobo is out and she is really getting a cleaning...sheesh


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12573417*
> I like the colors you picked!
> Sounds like a winner! A man with a plan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post some pics when your parts come in.....


ok sorry about my previous post i did it from my curve 8530 along with the default bb browser... = garbage.

Anyways ill go into a bit more detail.

CM Scout
White Logisys 12" 18LED Super Bright Sunlight STick
x3 CM 120mm Trans-Black/ White blade fan
x2 NZXT 140mm black/ white fins
Processor
Zalman Performa
and some as5
total was 272.76 with shipping

here the leds i got how to you think they will do?
http://www.directron.com/ml12wt.html


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12577493*
> ok sorry about my previous post i did it from my curve 8530 along with the default bb browser... = garbage.


Godspeed. May god have mercy on your soul...

(Opera, Bolt, something else...?)


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12577692*
> Godspeed. May god have mercy on your soul...
> 
> (Opera, Bolt, something else...?)


not to go off topic but ill have to check out bolt ive never heard of it. i have opera but i think its even slower then bb browser.


----------



## Kaneda13

All of mine 6 of my fans are 1200rpm Scythe slipstreams.
i have 2 intake fans in the front
1 intake fan between the p/s and the hd cage
1 exhaust out the top
and 2 exhaust on the radiator for my Coolit Vantage

got up this morning and my idle temp with at 23.9*C, ambient at 20*C


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


not to go off topic but ill have to check out bolt ive never heard of it. i have opera but i think its even slower then bb browser.


I like Bolt a lot (have a BlackBerry for work). It makes the BB somewhat usable IMO. Do you have Javascript turned on in the BB browser? Because I've never had an instance where the BB browser was faster. curious.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


ok sorry about my previous post i did it from my curve 8530 along with the default bb browser... = garbage.

Anyways ill go into a bit more detail.

CM Scout
White Logisys 12" 18LED Super Bright Sunlight STick
x3 CM 120mm Trans-Black/ White blade fan
x2 NZXT 140mm black/ white fins
Processor
Zalman Performa
and some as5
total was 272.76 with shipping

here the leds i got how to you think they will do?
http://www.directron.com/ml12wt.html


Nice shopping list, you did well.








If you never built your own rig before or even if you had, that modular CM 500 PSU, it sure makes your wire management a whole lot easy.
To tell the truth I never worked with LED's before, but I do like the white theme you have going on.
Take some pictures and show off your rig,so we can see it also.
Sheesh, I wish I had a bunch of new parts comming for a new build.Ha Ha enjoy your new rig!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*


With CPU fan, I've 8 fans









4 x 120 + CPU 120
3 x 140

My GPU is 50C (full load 75-78C) - normally 40C but I've 2 monitors (one is TV)

MY CPU 29C (lowest) - 33C - 55C (highest - with prime 95 torture test) (overclocked 3400 -> 3995)


Those, My single Gloved Friend are some Very Good Numbers.. Wow. 








M.J. R.I.P.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*




















Told ya I would show some more pics of my painted scout. Not that good, not that bad either.


That is the Airborne Color Scheme. You got it. IT LOOKS GREAT. I see what you are doing and I hope you can get the Emblem in vinyl to put on the non window side of the case. I Personally love what you are doing and I think you are doing an excellent job with the color scheme..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I agree it looks nice, but I wouldn't want it to hide the dust. Makes it too easy to overlook it. If the dust shows up you tend to clean it once you see it start to accumulate so that it doesn't build up and start affecting airflow.



I Opened up a case that i built in December. The Lian Li. The customer had pressed the On button so hard that he pressed the inside button down into the housing and then the system would not come on, of course and I brought it home.. Wow it was so dusty that it was running at 40 C Cpu temp. I had to blow it out outside and it took 2 min. for the dust to clear. IT was like someone set off a smoke bomb in my yard.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


All of mine 6 of my fans are 1200rpm Scythe slipstreams.
i have 2 intake fans in the front
1 intake fan between the p/s and the hd cage
1 exhaust out the top
and 2 exhaust on the radiator for my Coolit Vantage

got up this morning and my idle temp with at 23.9*C, ambient at 20*C


That is Soooo.. Cool.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Nice shopping list, you did well.








If you never built your own rig before or even if you had, that modular CM 500 PSU, it sure makes your wire management a whole lot easy.
To tell the truth I never worked with LED's before, but I do like the white theme you have going on.
Take some pictures and show off your rig,so we can see it also.
Sheesh, I wish I had a bunch of new parts comming for a new build.Ha Ha enjoy your new rig!!!










I had one of my CMSSC Scouts talk me into an Awesome buy for myself. It is a Cooler Master Cosmos S for $69.00 plus freight. $94.00 total. This is a $200.00 case Retail and 69 is such a good number. But I DIGRESS!!.

It is going to be Enigma0028. Any ideas on a theme would be helpful. Here is a picture of the case.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


It is a great kit for the money, I know I'm loving mine. Where are you going to mount the rad?


Front Low right?? Pull the Drive bay and drop it Face down.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I had one of my CMSSC Scouts talk me into an Awesome buy for myself. It is a Cooler Master Cosmos S for $69.00 plus freight. $94.00 total. This is a $200.00 case Retail and 69 is such a good number. But I DIGRESS!!.

It is going to be Enigma0028. Any ideas on a theme would be helpful. Here is a picture of the case.





























If you are going with a game theme again, I'd say Cysis. It reminds me of the nano suit.One more thing, are there anymore at that price?


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Those, My single Gloved Friend are some Very Good Numbers.. Wow. 








M.J. R.I.P.

That is the Airborne Color Scheme. You got it. IT LOOKS GREAT. I see what you are doing and I hope you can get the Emblem in vinyl to put on the non window side of the case. I Personally love what you are doing and I think you are doing an excellent job with the color scheme..

I Opened up a case that i built in December. The Lian Li. The customer had pressed the On button so hard that he pressed the inside button down into the housing and then the system would not come on, of course and I brought it home.. Wow it was so dusty that it was running at 40 C Cpu temp. I had to blow it out outside and it took 2 min. for the dust to clear. IT was like someone set off a smoke bomb in my yard. 









That is Soooo.. Cool.










I had one of my CMSSC Scouts talk me into an Awesome buy for myself. It is a Cooler Master Cosmos S for $69.00 plus freight. $94.00 total. This is a $200.00 case Retail and 69 is such a good number. But I DIGRESS!!.

It is going to be Enigma0028. Any ideas on a theme would be helpful. Here is a picture of the case.



























Wow awesome price!! If that price is retail don't hold out on us!
Full tower! I have been thinking of a full tower build myself, I would like to do a full custom water loop! When I get the funds of corse








Hey boss, you have been very busy! Congrats on all the builds!! It is so nice when everything comes together, like money and time, not I have the time but no money and vice versa,lol


----------



## Enigma8750

I got my income tax in.. so I splurged. Also Check this Site often.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


If you are going with a game theme again, I'd say Cysis. It reminds me of the nano suit.One more thing, are there anymore at that price?


I love it.. That's it.. The Crysis II Build.. I love it.. Perfect. It does look like the Nano suit.. Oh. the grey and the black and the red.. Yum.

No there was only one refurb but check the CM Site often for the refurbs. They are an excellent bargain.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I love it.. That's it.. The Crysis II Build.. I love it.. Perfect. It does look like the Nano suit.. Oh. the grey and the black and the red.. Yum.

No there was only one refurb but check the CM Site often for the refurbs. They are an excellent bargain.


 Though you've decided I agree with the Crysis2 theme. Speaking of which I wonder how my demo is coming along.... Crysis2 demo out now on Steam.


----------



## DireLeon2010

What the....?!

I took a picture the Octopus Tree....








....up in Oregon that double exposed. There was a right side up image that looked normal, then an upside down image that gave the picture a heaven and hell or matter-antimatter "What of Lazarus?" universe look. Yes, that was a Star Trek reference.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Though you've decided I agree with the Crysis2 theme. Speaking of which I wonder how my demo is coming along.... Crysis2 demo out now on Steam.


Keep in mind it is just a demo, it ran in DX9, but looked just as good as the older ones but ran a sold 60fps. I'm not sure if I like the new controls for the suit yet and running uses the nano energy up. I had ZERO lag on my crappy internet, 1.5 meg connection at 3AM went no one is on. Plus it is a base wide wireless, so I tend to get very high ping rates. I only played a couple games this morning before work but I liked it.


----------



## virus86

Hey, guys! Long time no post.

Im waiting for the new B3 sandy mobos to come out, especially the asus p8p67 pro-m. I have a $1k limit and I'm going to use the newegg preferred and pay in a year, if I get approved. Here is my list:

CPU: Intel i5-2500k
Mobo: Asus P8P67 Pro-M
RAM: GSkill Ripjaws 2x4gb ddr3-1600 1.5v
PSU: Corsair AX750
SSD: Crucial 64gb sata3
GPU: Sapphire HD 6950

Thanks to combo discounts and only one MIR, I'm only over a $1. Lol

The gpu should still fit in the scout since the mobo pcie 16x slot is on top, right. Do I now have even more space to put in longer gpu cards more than 10.5"?

Feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Hey, guys! Long time no post.

Im waiting for the new B3 sandy mobos to come out, especially the asus p8p67 pro-m. I have a $1k limit and I'm going to use the newegg preferred and pay in a year, if I get approved. Here is my list:

CPU: Intel i5-2500k
Mobo: Asus P8P67 Pro-M
RAM: GSkill Ripjaws 2x4gb ddr3-1600 1.5v
PSU: Corsair AX750
SSD: Crucial 64gb sata3
GPU: Sapphire HD 6950

Thanks to combo discounts and only one MIR, I'm only over a $1. Lol

The gpu should still fit in the scout since the mobo pcie 16x slot is on top, right. Do I now have even more space to put in longer gpu cards more than 10.5"?

Feedback?

Thanks!


Great Build Gator.. Good to see you again virus86


----------



## Enigma8750

Nano Suit Theme.....


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Nano Suit Theme.....





























Wow that's pretty cool!

BTW: you need to empty you PM's as it's filled up to the max and no one can send you any.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Nano Suit Theme.....


I'm thinkin' modder's mesh...


----------



## Blue Destroyer

last coat of paint just went on last parts.....now just to wait for them to dry lol


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


last coat of paint just went on last parts.....*now just to wait for them to dry lol*


Anticipation........anticipation is making you wait.
















BTW: How did it go yesterday? Hopefully well


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'm thinkin' modder's mesh...










yea.. I was too. I also have a trash can that I got at wal mart that has that Modders mesh on the outside. it is just Not Hexigonal. I need hex mesh.. or plastic. Like a really big fan shroud. I am going dumpster diving.. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


last coat of paint just went on last parts.....now just to wait for them to dry lol


Take some pictures.. Your Killing us here.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Wow that's pretty cool!

BTW: you need to empty you PM's as it's filled up to the max and no one can send you any.










I know.. I didn't get your final email. I got rid of a bunch of stuff so you should be okay now.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

OK guys, I did try something new today. First I did changed top FAN, but it was too noisy. Added XIGMATEK - and changed cooler fan. Added GELID which has UV paint. Looks good, but I' didn't like it. Like I said, was noisy system.










So I did change top fan with default fan (it's really quite) and changed cooler fan. This time used Zalman ZM-F3 Green - 1800rpm and it's really quite fan. Default fan was 2000rpm, but now 2C cooler.

Here is my last design; quite and more cooler


















I'll remove orange color fan - behind of it there is a Gelid (UV paint). These XIGMATEK fans are so noisy, I don't recommend them.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*


OK guys, I did try something new today. First I did changed top FAN, but it was too noisy. Added XIGMATEK - and changed cooler fan. Added GELID which has UV paint. Looks good, but I' didn't like it. Like I said, was noisy system.

So I did change top fan with default fan (it's really quite) and changed cooler fan. This time used Zalman ZM-F3 Green - 1800rpm and it's really quite fan. Default fan was 2000rpm, but now 2C cooler.

Here is my last design; quite and more cooler

I'll remove orange color fan - behind of it there is a Gelid (UV paint). These XIGMATEK fans are so noisy, I don't recommend them.


While not as flashy, the stock fan that comes with that CPU cooler looks like the perfect fan. <20db is quiet, 2000 RPM, 90 cfm.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...eam-_-35207004


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Yes it's a perfect fan. Just it hasn't led. But Zalman is good too. I'll use cooler fan for another place, just thinking


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Anticipation........anticipation is making you wait.
















BTW: How did it go yesterday? Hopefully well










due to my durango having problems i wasnt able to go. good thing is the mechanic that was suppose to pick it up sunday has finally picked it up this morning..though he cant find what is draining the battery. everything off and lights disconected and still dropping a volt an hour...gotta be a power line shorting out on a ground somewhere.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12585640*
> due to my durango having problems i wasnt able to go. good thing is the mechanic that was suppose to pick it up sunday has finally picked it up this morning..though he cant find what is draining the battery. everything off and lights disconected and still dropping a volt an hour...gotta be a power line shorting out on a ground somewhere.


Pull one fuse at a time and use a volt meter to see if any power is being uses. You can try pulling the relays under the hood too.


----------



## GoodInk

CM has another great deal on a refurbished ATCS 840 for $99 (retails $199), to bad it's silver and not black or it would be mine.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=463


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12559953*
> Hey can I join the best looking storm contest?
> Only thing wrong with it is the front is broken, case bent about 1/2" and doors don't fit other than that it's perfect!!
> Thanks Blue Destroyer it is very fixable.


Left Side Panel
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_52&products_id=485

Right Side Panel
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_52&products_id=486

Front Panel
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_52&products_id=513


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Can we buy panels from other countries, do they send? (if something happens to case







)

And I want to share my video with you









Michael Jackson Mega Video Mix 2010 by DJ_OXyGeNe_8

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=464604222799

you can also watch my other mixes


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12586682*
> Left Side Panel
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_52&products_id=485
> 
> Right Side Panel
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_52&products_id=486
> 
> Front Panel
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_52&products_id=513


Nice to know. In case I fudge up the mods I'm planning.









Guess what just arrived?










WOW! This thing is solid! Blue LED = BAD! I've got plenty of red Rosewills tho.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12585458*
> While not as flashy, the stock fan that comes with that CPU cooler looks like the perfect fan. <20db is quiet, 2000 RPM, 90 cfm.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207004&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-CPU+Cooling-_-Sunbeam-_-35207004


Those specs are misleading. The 16-20db is at it's lowest 1,000 rpm which would only be about 35-40cfm. At it's full 2,000rpm 90cfm speed the db level is around 45db. CM pulls the same trick with the way they spec out their R4 fans. No fan is even close to being capable of having a 4 or 5 to 1 ratio of cfm to db. The very best might have a 2.5 to 1, but they are rare and expensive. 99% of fans fall into a 2 - 2.2 to 1 ratio or worse. That means if the cfm is 90 the db will be about 45db. It's that simple. Any fan you run across that doesn't fall into that ratio is either posting misleading or blatantly false specs.

*
Edit:* This is for standard sized fans such as 120 and 140mm. Smaller fans wouldn't be able to meet the 2 to 1 ratio and larger fans like 200mm and up could very well exceed it. Plus there are no standards for where you measure the db. Some do so fairly close to the fan and some try to skew it in their favor by taking the measurement further away. Since they don't tell you in the specs how they arrive at their specs they really don't mean that much.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12588554*
> Those specs are misleading. THe 16-20db is at it's lowest 1,000 rpm which would only be about 35-40cfm. At it's full 2,000rpm 90cfm speed the db level is around 45db. CM pulls the same trick with the way they spec out their R4 fans. No fan is even close to being capable of having a 4 or 5 to 1 ratio of cfm to db. The very best might have a 2.5 to 1, but they are rare and expensive. 99% of fans fall into a 2 - 2.2 to 1 ratio or worse. That means if the cfm is 90 the db will be about 45db. It's that simple. Any fan you run across that doesn't fall into that ratio is either posting misleading or blatantly false specs.


I wonder what CM does with their megaflow 200mm fans in respect to misleading dba.

Says 19dba but at what speed? Then what's the reality on those 700rpm fans?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12588673*
> I wonder what CM does with their megaflow 200mm fans in respect to misleading dba.
> 
> Says 19dba but at what speed? Then what's the reality on those 700rpm fans?


That was for standard sized fans such as 120 and 140mm. Smaller fans wouldn't be able to meet the 2 to 1 ratio and larger fans like 200mm and up could very well exceed it. Plus there are no standards for where you measure the db. Some do so fairly close to the fan and some try to skew it in their favor by taking the measurement further away. Since they don't tell you in the specs how they arrive at their specs they really don't mean that much. I edited my post to reflect that.

To some extant though the actual db level could very well be the same as with a 120 or 140mm fan, but due to the larger diameter it's at a lower register than a 120 would be so the perception is lower. Some of the old timers will remember the good old 38 Delta fans that were used on higher end heatsinks back in the P3 and Socket 462 Athlon days. Those 60mm 38cfm Delta Black Label fans spun at app 6,800 rpms with a db level of about 48db. It sounded considerably louder though due to the high pitched whine it had compared to a San Ace 120 at 46db with it's lower pitch. Technically they are close enough to the same volume level, but the smaller 60mm Delta sounds ten times louder than the 120mm San Ace. A 200mm or larger fan will be even less noticeable at the same db level.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12588554*
> Those specs are misleading. The 16-20db is at it's lowest 1,000 rpm which would only be about 35-40cfm. At it's full 2,000rpm 90cfm speed the db level is around 45db. CM pulls the same trick with the way they spec out their R4 fans. No fan is even close to being capable of having a 4 or 5 to 1 ratio of cfm to db. The very best might have a 2.5 to 1, but they are rare and expensive. 99% of fans fall into a 2 - 2.2 to 1 ratio or worse. That means if the cfm is 90 the db will be about 45db. It's that simple. Any fan you run across that doesn't fall into that ratio is either posting misleading or blatantly false specs.
> 
> *
> Edit:* This is for standard sized fans such as 120 and 140mm. Smaller fans wouldn't be able to meet the 2 to 1 ratio and larger fans like 200mm and up could very well exceed it. Plus there are no standards for where you measure the db. Some do so fairly close to the fan and some try to skew it in their favor by taking the measurement further away. Since they don't tell you in the specs how they arrive at their specs they really don't mean that much.


Great point. If one spec is misleading, then you can't rely on any of the stated specs. It had me scratching my head and asking myself why that fan never came up on my radar screen.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quite often the max cfm is over rated a bit and the db is under rated. My rule of thumb for any fan that I haven't seen a legitimate review on is knock 10% off of the CFM rating and divide that by half to get the db level. That will normally get you pretty close for most of them. Martinm210 has a good review of a lot of fans that he has personally tested so the measurements would be pretty consistent for all of them.


----------



## cigarbug

When choosing the fans for my rig I focused on the water cooling fan reviews, and wound up getting...
http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1cafa2.html

I signed up for the Gentle Typhoon 2150's, but who knows when that will happen.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12587312*
> Nice to know. In case I fudge up the mods I'm planning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what just arrived?


Okay. Any advice for removing those plastic pins holding the fan on. Plastic pins CM? Really?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12589183*
> Okay. Any advice for removing those plastic pins holding the fan on. Plastic pins CM? Really?


A screw driver is what I used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12588982*
> Quite often the max cfm is over rated a bit and the db is under rated. My rule of thumb for any fan that I haven't seen a legitimate review on is knock 10% off of the CFM rating and divide that by half to get the db level. That will normally get you pretty close for most of them. Martinm210 has a good review of a lot of fans that he has personally tested so the measurements would be pretty consistent for all of them.


Just keep in mind that the CFM's may very a lot with a fan being used on a rad and as case fan.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12589286*
> A screw driver is what I used.


Yeah. I poked one right in the center and noticed a smaller pin come out the front.









In the words of the late Roseann Roseanna Danna, "NEVERMIND".


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12589173*
> When choosing the fans for my rig I focused on the water cooling fan reviews, and wound up getting...
> http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1cafa2.html
> 
> I signed up for the Gentle Typhoon 2150's, but who knows when that will happen.


Those Hish Speed Yate's are excellent. Lot's of CFM and Static Pressure. Ideal for rads and heatsinks, but overkill for case fans unless one uses a fan controller. For case fans 40-50cfm is ideal which makes the Low Speed Yates ideal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12589286*
> Just keep in mind that the CFM's may very a lot with a fan being used on a rad and as case fan.


No it won't. The fan will put out the same cfm regardless. The obstruction will be the same for any fan. But that is where the static pressure comes in. Fans like the CM BladeMaster and Hi or Medium Speed Yate Loons have a higher static pressure than the majority of other fans so they can force the air through the rads or heatsinks. It's teh Static Pressure that comes into play here, not cfm. That's why some fans with a high CFM's and low static pressure fall flat on their face on a rad or heatsink. Without the pressure they can't push the air through the fins. They work quite well as a case fan since there aren't any obstructions though.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12589324*
> 
> In the words of the late Roseann Roseanna Danna, "NEVERMIND".


+rep LOL!!! Gilda Radner FTW


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12589399*
> Those Hish Speed Yate's are excellent. Lot's of CFM and Static Pressure. Ideal for rads and heatsinks, but overkill for case fans unless one uses a fan controller. For case fans 40-50cfm is ideal which makes the Low Speed Yates ideal.
> 
> No it won't. The fan will put out the same cfm regardless. The obstruction will be the same for any fan. But that is where the static pressure comes in. Fans like the CM BladeMaster and Hi or Medium Speed Yate Loons have a higher static pressure than the majority of other fans so they can force the air through the rads or heatsinks. It's teh Static Pressure that comes into play here, not cfm. That's why some fans with a high CFM's and low static pressure fall flat on their face on a rad or heatsink. Without the pressure they can't push the air through the fins. They work quite well as a case fan since there aren't any obstructions though.


I have 2 120mm and 2 140mm yate loons. Going to use the 140's as intake/exhaust and the 2 120 for my rad.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12589399*
> Those Hish Speed Yate's are excellent. Lot's of CFM and Static Pressure. Ideal for rads and heatsinks, but overkill for case fans unless one uses a fan controller. For case fans 40-50cfm is ideal which makes the Low Speed Yates ideal.
> 
> No it won't. The fan will put out the same cfm regardless. The obstruction will be the same for any fan. But that is where the static pressure comes in. Fans like the CM BladeMaster and Hi or Medium Speed Yate Loons have a higher static pressure than the majority of other fans so they can force the air through the rads or heatsinks. It's teh Static Pressure that comes into play here, not cfm. That's why some fans with a high CFM's and low static pressure fall flat on their face on a rad or heatsink. Without the pressure they can't push the air through the fins. They work quite well as a case fan since there aren't any obstructions though.


That's what I was saying, Martinm210 tests were ran on a rad. So some of the fans on there will produce more CFM's as a case fan than what that thread is showing. Lets say fan A and fan B were in his tests. Fan A has high static pressure but Fan B doesn't. If his test showed them producing the same CFM's on the rad, then Fan B would more than likely produce more CFM's as a case fan than fan A.

*Edit*
If I put numbers in there and asked how much more CFM's fan B would make, it would sound just like a story problem from middle school, lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The main thing about Martin's tests is that they are all done using the same methodology so the results can be legitimately compared from one fan to any other in the test.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12589651*
> The main thing about Martin's tests is that they are all done using the same methodology so the results can be legitimately compared from one fan to any other in the test.


Yep, I think I have linked back to that thread more than any others here. I also make sure to tell people to listen to the videos too, the type of sound can make or break the fan for some, just like he says. Martinm210 is one of the greats on here.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Just got my new sound system cranked up to a decent level, the vibration from the speakers on the desk causes the mouse cursor to move on its own lol


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I got my income tax in.. so I splurged. Also Check this Site often.


 Good for you


----------



## Jamyy10

Has anyone seen or heard about the Corsair H60?

Well here it is:





































Link to the H60

I think the idea is you get the best of both world with the H50 and H70. With its small radiator from the H50 and the small pump/block from the H70 its more able to fit in small cases. Obviously its all been redesigned. Corsair's websites also says that they have designed a new fan which offers enhanced static pressure as well as a new micro-channel cold plate and a split-flow designed manifold.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow of intent*


just got my new sound system cranked up to a decent level, the vibration from the speakers on the desk causes the mouse cursor to move on its own lol


r.a.t.7?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


Has anyone seen or heard about the Corsair H60?

Well here it is:





































Link to the H60

I think the idea is you get the best of both world with the H50 and H70. With its small radiator from the H50 and the small pump/block from the H70 its more able to fit in small cases. Obviously its all been redesigned. Corsair's websites also says that they have designed a new fan which offers enhanced static pressure as well as a new micro-channel cold plate and a split-flow designed manifold.


This cooler has nothing in commen with the H50 or the H70. Those coolers were made by Asetek. The H60 is made by CoolIT, the rad is CoolIT's standard 120 rad that was on the ECO line. The pump is new and the block design is new. As for the fan, I have yet to see pics of the H60's to see if it is just the standard ECO fan.


----------



## Crucial09

*Bill Owen.*

The creator of the SEXY Black and White Storm Sniper case has his own show now!

Featured on Maximumpc.com the show is called mod men.

Give them a checkout on youtube and subscribe or go here to watch the first episode!

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/new...odded_and_more


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


This cooler has nothing in commen with the H50 or the H70. Those coolers were made by Asetek. The H60 is made by CoolIT, the rad is CoolIT's standard 120 rad that was on the ECO line. The pump is new and the block design is new. As for the fan, I have yet to see pics of the H60's to see if it is just the standard ECO fan.


Ah that's a shame because I don't like Cool-its closed loop water coolers. They just look cheap and tacky to me, like a cheap version of Corsairs closed loop coolers (Although i'm not sure how it performs against the H50 or H70).

Cool-It did a good job on the H60 I must say it looks cool, just proves that they cant be that bad.

I wonder how it performs against the H50?.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


r.a.t.7?


Almost








R.A.T 5


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Almost








R.A.T 5


My R.A.T. 7 dances on my desk too!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


My R.A.T. 7 dances on my desk too!










well im not surprised when my sound system is rated at 600w total output lol


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


Ah that's a shame because I don't like Cool-its closed loop water coolers. They just look cheap and tacky to me, like a cheap version of Corsairs closed loop coolers (Although i'm not sure how it performs against the H50 or H70).

Cool-It did a good job on the H60 I must say it looks cool, just proves that they cant be that bad.

I wonder how it performs against the H50?.


Corsair's H-series coolers are nothing more than cheap rebranded Asteks.

H60 review by HardwareHeaven: Link

Decent. Looks to be a better value than the H70 (Yes, I know I own one. Wish I would have gotten a RASA 360 instead







)


----------



## GTR Mclaren

well, it looks that Im lucky

my RAT5 had zero tracking problems, its VERY accurate in my Mouse pad

but anyways...the biggest problem in the grip....

my K/D ratio in cod4 and bc2 had fall A LOT


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


well, it looks that Im lucky

my RAT5 had zero tracking problems, its VERY accurate in my Mouse pad

but anyways...the biggest problem in the grip....

my K/D ratio in cod4 and bc2 had fall A LOT


That's one of the reasons why I returned my R.A.T. 7 -- just couldn't configure it in a way to make it comfortable. Looked cool though


----------



## Blue Destroyer

man, today sucks. got my durango back last night(mechanic tested everything and says its holding a charge now) and dam thing is dead dead this morning. no lights, no nothing when i try to turn it over. He tried to tell me its a wiring problem from who ever fixed it before...i told him that it was working fine for the month we had the truck before he worked on it, then he does and now there is a constant draw on the battery....atleast to me, that means that he messed something up. he already had to come back and pick it up once because the doors wouldnt lock, the dome lights wouldnt come on and the heater wouldnt work, all cause he didnt hook up a ground strap. now there is a constant draw on the battery and hes telling me its not what he did. I am just so fed up. we have had this vehicle in working condition for only 1 day since he touched it almost 3 weeks ago now.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12596044*
> man, today sucks. got my durango back last night(mechanic tested everything and says its holding a charge now) and dam thing is dead dead this morning. no lights, no nothing when i try to turn it over. He tried to tell me its a wiring problem from who ever fixed it before...i told him that it was working fine for the month we had the truck before he worked on it, then he does and now there is a constant draw on the battery....atleast to me, that means that he messed something up. he already had to come back and pick it up once because the doors wouldnt lock, the dome lights wouldnt come on and the heater wouldnt work, all cause he didnt hook up a ground strap. now there is a constant draw on the battery and hes telling me its not what he did. I am just so fed up. we have had this vehicle in working condition for only 1 day since he touched it almost 3 weeks ago now.


Sounds to me Blue, you need to find a new mechanic!

Take that Durango somewhere else!

Go get second.. AND, third opinions!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12596271*
> Sounds to me Blue, you need to find a new mechanic!
> 
> Take that Durango somewhere else!
> 
> Go get second.. AND, third opinions!


dont have the funds to have it done anywhere else. i am giving him till monday to have this thing back up and running or i will ask for a refund, or, take it somewhere else and get a repair estimate to fix whatever is wrong and hand it to him. if he dosnt fix/pay for it to be fixed i have no other option but to file a lawsuit. i really, really dont want to go down this way, but ive payed this guy over $1400 for work on 2 vehicles, this is obviously something he did wrong and he will have to fix it or pay to fix it. im not having this come out of my pocket. i am also going to talk to the car lot i bought it from as a backup and see what they might be willing to do.

EDIT: I am pretty good with auto's. Rebuilt full engines, replaced tranny's, alternators, starter, fuel pumps, done tune-ups 10+ times, numerous other problem solving and repairs. due to my back i cant do those things anymore. thats one reason i know he hooked something up wrong(did i forget to mention that the 12v charger in the vehicle STILL has positive/positive connection instead of positive/negative connection?)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12596271*
> Sounds to me Blue, you need to find a new mechanic!
> 
> Take that Durango somewhere else!
> 
> Go get second.. AND, third opinions!


I'll second that, what work did you get done to it?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12596342*
> I'll second that, what work did you get done to it?


fuel pump on my explorer, front brakes(caliper rebuild/rotors/brakes) on explorer and then heater core on the durango. the first 2 were easy and went perfect. its been the durango he messed up.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12572377*
> Well it begins with planning the loop.
> What components will you be cooling?
> Next is reading, reading, and more reading about blocks, rads, pumps, and fans.
> 
> The res is attached to a fill port mounted into the top of the case. One of the 2 bottom fittings of the res goes to the input of the pump (the other is the return).
> 
> The pump output line goes to the rad. The rad is externally mounted with z brackets to the back of the case.
> 
> The rad output (cooled air) goes to the cpu block, cpu to GPU block, GPU block back to res.
> 
> I also put in a drain line that goes out the back of the case.
> 
> Lay your plan out on paper and take precise measurements of case space and component LxWxH. You will be amazed that all of those ideas won't fit even if you mutilate your case.
> 
> Buy your parts based on size (that fits) and budget. Layout the loop in the case before any permanent mounting, to be very sure of the layout.
> 
> As my Dad told me (rhs) many times..."Measure twice, cut once."
> 
> Good luck.


I've been contemplating doing a custom loop in my Lil Scout. Had fun looking at your pictures of your loop in your Scout!

My first experience with Liquid Cooling was an old Tt BigWater kit that I used on my old Athlon64 chip. It worked flawlessly for about 4 years before I finally upgraded that system to a Phenom II 940... and the BigWater kit was no longer compatible, so I went back to Air cooling on that one.

When it came time to upgrade my second computer, I chose instead to just build a new one entirely, which turned out to be my Sig Rig and in turn brought me to this wonderful Club when I chose the Storm Scout! Though this build, I went back to Liquid and got the H50...

But now, I am contemplating taking that H50 out, and going with a full custom designed kit; looking at some EK HF CPU blocks and an MCP355 pump, with a Black Ice 120 Rad with a pair of GT's. Planning to mount the Rad somewhere in the Scouts front 5.25 bays to pull a steady stream of cool room temp air straight in from the front, and vent out the "blow hole".

What I have not figured out yet though, is which res would be best for the Scout when I'm just cooling the CPU; as well as how to do the lines and tubing. Thinking I want to go with some red tubing, but I have absolutely no clue what to do about the fittings, etc...

You're right about one thing Cigarbug!

LOT's of reading!

I have learned a lot so far just from reading a few of the stickies over on OCN's Water Cooling section!

however, I am holding off on my decision until the end of the CeBit Convention, as word is, that AMD is going to be letting the Mobo Manufacturer's to unveil their new 990FX line ups. MSI has already revealed their's; and there is now news that Asus will be unveiling their Crosshair 5 soon at the Convention.

If I end up pulling my 89GX out, and replacing it with a 990FX, then I'll be pulling that H50 out as well, and that would be a good time to replace that H50 with something a lot more efficient!


----------



## cjc75

OH! and cigarbug, I do have a question for you bout your set up!

How did you install the fill port and the drain port on your Scout?


----------



## virus86

I ordered my parts, but I have to wait till the mobo goes back on sale.

I was able to use the 10% off coupons for my RAM and PSU (both are combos), but now they wont work.


----------



## Evil262

My new mouse and mousemate just arrived! Cm Storm Inferno, and Weapon of choice mat. Reccomended. Overclockers.co.uk have the mouse for £24.99 with the mat free for any of you UK guys.

Mouse has awesome build quality, 11 programmable buttons, pulsing red CM Storm logo and it feels brilliant. Lighting is awesome too. All the CM storm stuff seems to be awesome!


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12596513*
> OH! and cigarbug, I do have a question for you bout your set up!
> 
> How did you install the fill port and the drain port on your Scout?


BE very careful to measure for a front rad mount. You will be doing some serious modding to the Scout bays. A 240 rad is bigger than 240. You may find that they do not fit. A 360 is out of the question. I understand that a completely internal system is ideal, but trade-offs have to be made.

I strongly suggest that you DO NOT mutilate your case for the sake of an internal rad mount. At best you would have to settle for a less than optimum radiator (because you will be shopping for size instead of performance). Oh, and don't forget to add the fan's 25mm to the rad size when estimating.

The top fill port is a DD 1" port. After carefully measuring the res position (TIP: mask tape top of res fitting. Elmers glue dab on tape to mark drill hole. Place res/fitting/tape/glue combo to interior case top to mark drill spot for 1" fill port hole.) I used a male to male fitting in the top of the res to connect the res to fill port. Just turn the res to tighten res to top fill port. Drill pilot hole from inside out. Drill fill port hole 1" (check your fill port instructions for proper size) hole outside in. Always follow proper drilling techniques and mask all areas around drilling areas to prevent damage.

Drain port: "Y" splitter out of pump line. The right side is tubed through the lower rear of the case. Plugged and clamped. When draining, the pump will help drain the loop with 1 or 2 on/off bursts.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12597159*
> BE very careful to measure for a front rad mount. You will be doing some serious modding to the Scout bays. A 240 rad is bigger than 240. You may find that they do not fit. A 360 is out of the question. I understand that a completely internal system is ideal, but trade-offs have to be made.
> 
> I strongly suggest that you DO NOT mutilate your case for the sake of an internal rad mount. At best you would have to settle for a less than optimum radiator (because you will be shopping for size instead of performance). Oh, and don't forget to add the fan's 25mm to the rad size when estimating.
> 
> The top fill port is a DD 1" port. After carefully measuring the res position (TIP: mask tape top of res fitting. Elmers glue dab on tape to mark drill hole. Place res/fitting/tape/glue combo to interior case top to mark drill spot for 1" fill port hole.) I used a male to male fitting in the top of the res to connect the res to fill port. Just turn the res to tighten res to top fill port. Drill pilot hole from inside out. Drill fill port hole 1" (check your fill port instructions for proper size) hole outside in. Always follow proper drilling techniques and mask all areas around drilling areas to prevent damage.
> 
> Drain port: "Y" splitter out of pump line. The right side is tubed through the lower rear of the case. Plugged and clamped. When draining, the pump will help drain the loop with 1 or 2 on/off bursts.


I'm looking at doing a 120 Rad, instead of a 240... and yea I know a 360 was way out of the question for an internal loop.

Though, IF.. a 240 Rad will give me better cooling on the CPU, then I might explore doing that via an external mount somehow.

For now though, my plan is to go with THIS RAD and put a pair of Gentle Typhoon's on it, in a push/pull set up, preferably towards the rear of the 5.25 bays... and then add a Appollish Vegas right in the front of the bay, suck in the air and push it all directly back into the GT's.


----------



## cigarbug

This is my advice.
120 rad will be no better than the H50 you already have. AN H-70 would be better.

You have 3 options:

A better performing CPU loop.

A Custom CPU loop

Either one of the above with the ability to expand cooling to VGA's.

The XSPC RASA 750 is a great kit, and for all the parts it includes is a great deal.

A Custom CPU loop is more $$, but allows more customized options.

Keep reading the guides and reviews, ask a lot of questions, and avoid impulse shopping. Sleep on your ideas.

You will also learn that push/pull adds nothing to better rads. (While it certainly does help on the Hydros)


----------



## Telnets

CJ, Some advice

A 120 rad is fine. Its what im running. and is comareable to my h70. Its actualy about 2 or 3 degree cooler then my push/pull h70 setup was in fact. Probably due to a better rad then corsair's, and a better CPU block.

The 120mm rad you linked wont fit the back exhaust mount. At least mine didnt (I ordered the exact same one). The space between the metal flashing of the side door panel and the small bend of metal near the motherboard was too small by about 1 or 2mm. I could have probably modded my case to make it fit, but instead I just opted to get a slightly smaller rad that was less then 130mm wide. I ended up picking up a coolance one found here.

I also found that a thick rad like the one you linked, didnt fit well at the top of the case either. With my motherboard, the bridge heatsinks wouldnt allow it.

I was thinking about mounting it at the front, as it fit there fine. However, I choose to go with the res that fit in my 5 1/4 bays, so it didnt leave me with anywhere for my HDDs so i had to keep my HD cage and that wouldnt allow me to use the front intake for a rad spot.

As i said, i used the 5 1/4 bays for my Res and it works great. Keeps the res out of the way, keeps things nice and clean, and hose routing was easy. I used this one from XSPC

Works really well, and i like the fact its got the pump built in, its 1 less thing i had to find a spot for in the case.

Lastly, i went with 3/8ID tubing. I initialy tried the 1/2"ID tubing and just found it not only to be overkill on 1 cpu, but it was hard to work with and bend where i needed it to go. The 1 step down in tubing worked out really well for me.

Here is a pic of my setup, im sure you seen it before posted










If i can be of any more help let me know!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12597530*
> This is my advice.
> 120 rad will be no better than the H50 you already have. AN H-70 would be better.
> 
> You have 3 options:
> 
> A better performing CPU loop.
> 
> A Custom CPU loop
> 
> Either one of the above with the ability to expand cooling to VGA's.
> 
> The XSPC RASA 750 is a great kit, and for all the parts it includes is a great deal.
> 
> A Custom CPU loop is more $$, but allows more customized options.
> 
> Keep reading the guides and reviews, ask a lot of questions, and avoid impulse shopping. Sleep on your ideas.
> 
> You will also learn that push/pull adds nothing to better rads. (While it certainly does help on the Hydros)


Good points, and I've heard a lot about that XSPC RASA 750 kit. i keep thinking a custom loop Kit like that would be better. But, I'm picky and I read a lot of reviews about how this block is better then that block, this pump is better then that pump, and so on...

Expanding the loop to a VGA block, is something I also considered... I don't intend on replacing my good ole 5850 for a long while; and its fan IS starting to go, probably needs a good cleaning some some oiling... but figure if I'm going to take that 5850 all apart to blow out and oil its fan, then why not consider adding a water block onto it instead.

I also considered upgrading to the H-70 instead, went and asked some questions about it awhile back in the H50/H70 Club thread and most of the guys over there seem to be of the opinion that there is not much difference in the two other then a few degree's difference in cooling, depending on fan types used...

Good info on the 120 Rad's. Perhaps I might look more into the 240's then, as I would probably have to have a 240 anyway if I plan to add a block onto my 5850 at some point.

As for the money invested... I know a custom loop can cost a lot. I plan to budget no more then $300 into it... though would prefer to try to keep it around $250.

If, I did a Kit though then I would likely go with the EK H30 Supreme HF 240 Kit; the Rasa 750 Kit would use up the 5.25 bays for its pump and Res; which means no room for a fan there! But then I figure, if I'm going to be picky enough to want the top rated CPU Block (EK HF Supreme), then I may as well pair it with the top rated pump (MCP355) .. and that just leaves in question, the Rad, Res and the rest of the loop! LOL


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;12597987*
> CJ, Some advice
> 
> A 120 rad is fine. Its what im running. and is comareable to my h70. Its actualy about 2 or 3 degree cooler then my push/pull h70 setup was in fact. Probably due to a better rad then corsair's, and a better CPU block.
> 
> The 120mm rad you linked wont fit the back exhaust mount. At least mine didnt (I ordered the exact same one). The space between the metal flashing of the side door panel and the small bend of metal near the motherboard was too small by about 1 or 2mm. I could have probably modded my case to make it fit, but instead I just opted to get a slightly smaller rad that was less then 130mm wide. I ended up picking up a coolance one found here.
> 
> I also found that a thick rad like the one you linked, didnt fit well at the top of the case either. With my motherboard, the bridge heatsinks wouldnt allow it.
> 
> I was thinking about mounting it at the front, as it fit there fine. However, I choose to go with the res that fit in my 5 1/4 bays, so it didnt leave me with anywhere for my HDDs so i had to keep my HD cage and that wouldnt allow me to use the front intake for a rad spot.
> 
> As i said, i used the 5 1/4 bays for my Res and it works great. Keeps the res out of the way, keeps things nice and clean, and hose routing was easy. I used this one from XSPC
> 
> Works really well, and i like the fact its got the pump built in, its 1 less thing i had to find a spot for in the case.
> 
> Lastly, i went with 3/8ID tubing. I initialy tried the 1/2"ID tubing and just found it not only to be overkill on 1 cpu, but it was hard to work with and bend where i needed it to go. The 1 step down in tubing worked out really well for me.
> 
> Here is a pic of my setup, im sure you seen it before posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i can be of any more help let me know!


More good Water Cooled Scout Advice!

3/8 tubing is what I've been considering actually; I've read a lot a posts over on the WC Section here, that a lot seem to prefer the 3/8 on CPU only loops.

Also, great to know fact about that Rad with the Scout! That's why I have been considering a front bay mounting. I was concerned about the size of such a Rad on the rear, and I am of the strong opinion that when it comes to a Water Cooled Scout, the best place for the Rad is going to be in the front; seeing as the Scout is not truly designed for Water Cooling, that the front is going to be the best spot for drawing in the coolest air... least, thats just my opinion!

I remember seeing that picture of yours earlier in the thread, always thought it looked beautifully done!


----------



## GoodInk

One really nice thing about the RS240 rad that comes with the Rasa kit is it will bolt right up to the stock front fan mounts. If you do go this route you will have to cut in to the 5.25" bays. I do suggest not cutting the very front of the drive bays out. I does provide support to the bottom of the bays keeping them for spreading out. I did cut that part out and it causes me to break the bottom 5.25" tooless lock off because I have a thick window held in by screws that hit it when putting on the side. I can take pics if you would like. It is a very easy mod to mount it like this, you just need to plan for mounting your HDD's. The rad will fill the bottom 2 5.25" bays.

*EDIT*
One thing to keep in mind about mounting a 120 in the back is cooling the heat sinks that it will cover. Mine was not getting any air flow over it and was getting cooked. I was even having problems with my usb in the back cutting out on my because of the heat build up back there. For me it was a quick fix by pulling out the MB plate alowing air to flow through there.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12598193*
> Good points, and I've heard a lot about that XSPC RASA 750 kit. i keep thinking a custom loop Kit like that would be better. But, I'm picky and I read a lot of reviews about how this block is better then that block, this pump is better then that pump, and so on...
> 
> Expanding the loop to a VGA block, is something I also considered... I don't intend on replacing my good ole 5850 for a long while; and its fan IS starting to go, probably needs a good cleaning some some oiling... but figure if I'm going to take that 5850 all apart to blow out and oil its fan, then why not consider adding a water block onto it instead.
> 
> I also considered upgrading to the H-70 instead, went and asked some questions about it awhile back in the H50/H70 Club thread and most of the guys over there seem to be of the opinion that there is not much difference in the two other then a few degree's difference in cooling, depending on fan types used...
> 
> Good info on the 120 Rad's. Perhaps I might look more into the 240's then, as I would probably have to have a 240 anyway if I plan to add a block onto my 5850 at some point.
> 
> As for the money invested... I know a custom loop can cost a lot. I plan to budget no more then $300 into it... though would prefer to try to keep it around $250.
> 
> If, I did a Kit though then I would likely go with the EK H30 Supreme HF 240 Kit; the Rasa 750 Kit would use up the 5.25 bays for its pump and Res; which means no room for a fan there! But then I figure, if I'm going to be picky enough to want the top rated CPU Block (EK HF Supreme), then I may as well pair it with the top rated pump (MCP355) .. and that just leaves in question, the Rad, Res and the rest of the loop! LOL


This is an awesome deal on a 5850 block. I wish I saw this before I got my EK.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380312556449&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Look in the"For Sale" section of this site for pumps being sold by BMaverick. They are brand new MP350's for $35 shipped. Unbeatable deal.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

hey fannblade, just got the fans in yesterday. thanks man, there perfect. gonna start putting the scout back together tomorrow night and should have it done this weekend.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12598590*
> This is an awesome deal on a 5850 block. I wish I saw this before I got my EK.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380312556449&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Look in the"For Sale" section of this site for pumps being sold by BMaverick. They are brand new MP350's for $35 shipped. Unbeatable deal.


Found BMaverick's thread, put a Sub on it so I can keep an eye on it.

If I make myself a custom loop, then its not something I'm going to rush into, as I've just been thinking about it over the last few days.... and, I'm still waiting to see what some of those AMD 990FX motherboards are going to look like...

If I'm not upgrading my motherboard then I may not do it, as the only reason I would do it would be to give myself better overclocking performance with lower Temps, and obviously I'd want a better mobo just for that purpose!









But at the same time, it might still prove to be an interesting project regardless!


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## Blue Destroyer

im in a panic. i cannot find my little bag of screws for my scout....im missing all the screws that i removed when i took my scout apart....CRAP!!! my case is almost back together and i cant find the screws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

































http://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/...-24-02_697.jpg


----------



## Striker36

yesterday was a sad day for Americas men and women in uniform. the Supreme Court decided to over turn a lawsuit brought aganced the hate group Westboro Baptist Church.

more info here.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/03/02/westboro-baptist-church-w_n_830209.html

here is a group that's on the side of the families. i would appreciate it if you show your support for them and the families any way you can
http://www.patriotguard.org/

even if you dont support the wars or any of that military stuff at all their is no excuse for the disrespect shown to those that have fallen protecting us.
*ALSO*

i know im WAY off topic right now but i just felt like sharing a band i forgot about till i was going through my old CD collection.... and because i know so manny
of you love your music as much as i do i decided to share. the band overall is pretty hard core but if your not into that kinda thing just skip to 2:28 and your ears will thank you

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChNolV4QZd4&NR=1[/ame]

they have ALLOT of talent when they want to lol


----------



## Phyxers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i know im WAY off topic right now but i just felt like sharing a band i forgot about till i was going through my old CD collection.... and because i know so manny of you love your music as much as i do i decided to share. the band overall is pretty hard core but if your not into that kinda thing just skip to 2:28 and your ears will thank you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChNolV4QZd4&NR=1

they have ALLOT of talent when they want to lol


YES! BTBAM have a lot of talent, and a lot of their new stuff has mellowed out and become more progressive. But this by far is one of my favorite songs of all time. Thx for posting this, it totally made my day!


----------



## Striker36

edited previous post....


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Here is my last design







I did change XIGMATEK fans, took Zalman ZM-F3 (Red light)

  
 You Tube  



 
Looks like night club







Sorry for video quality - it was a photo cam.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12600608*
> yesterday was a sad day for Americas men and women in uniform. the Supreme Court decided to over turn a lawsuit brought aganced the hate group Westboro Baptist Church.
> 
> more info here.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/03/02/westboro-baptist-church-w_n_830209.html
> 
> here is a group that's on the side of the families. i would appreciate it if you show your support for them and the families any way you can
> http://www.patriotguard.org/
> 
> even if you dont support the wars or any of that military stuff at all their is no excuse for the disrespect shown to those that have fallen protecting us.
> *ALSO*
> 
> i know im WAY off topic right now but i just felt like sharing a band i forgot about till i was going through my old CD collection.... and because i know so manny
> of you love your music as much as i do i decided to share. the band overall is pretty hard core but if your not into that kinda thing just skip to 2:28 and your ears will thank you
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChNolV4QZd4&NR=1
> 
> they have ALLOT of talent when they want to lol


The only reason they can do their hating is because of things they are hating on.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


The only reason they can do their hating is because of things they are hating on.










yep.... they are a church as much as my foot is my hand..... they make me sick.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yep.... they are a church as much as my foot is my hand..... they make me sick.










im sorry im a peaceful guy but if they ever came to a funeral i was attending id end up being in jail for a long time. There hate speech belongs no where.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12600988*
> im sorry im a peaceful guy but if they ever came to a funeral i was attending id end up being in jail for a long time. There hate speech belongs no where.


I'm with you. Did you find your screws yet?


----------



## Phyxers

I remember when they came to my school, and we had a rally to protest against them. There was so many of us students and so few of them, it was awesome! But I feel terrible for the Snyder family to have made it this far only to be disappointed in the end. I really do hope that they will continue to fight against the WBC.


----------



## Cam3ron

Wheres my Storm Scout II?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12601006*
> I'm with you. Did you find your screws yet?


no and i have no idea where they could be except in the scout case i sent fannblade LOL


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


no and i have no idea where they could be except in the scout case i sent fannblade LOL


Not cool. I bet he looked at the bag and thought, that's weird.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cam3ron*


Wheres my Storm Scout II?


in the ether....

all we really know about it is that its a wispier from a facebook post that has yet to have any thing official mentioned

sorry i cant tell you more...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cam3ron*


Wheres my Storm Scout II?


I'm waiting for mine too. Just kidding, right now we know nothing about it and don't even know for sure it is coming. Someone posted on facebook asking about it and they replied back saying it was coming.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Here are some pics. All back together besides a couple "missing" screws.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


in the ether....

all we really know about it is that its a wispier from a facebook post that has yet to have any thing official mentioned

sorry i cant tell you more...


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*




















Here are some pics. All back together besides a couple "missing" screws.


Well done, it looks much nicer now you have assembled it. When you showed us the pics of it in pieces (sip lol) it looked kinda odd. But it looks good now its all together. All you need is some green LED fans, green cold cathodes and a custom made window!

Very good work Blue. Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## ch1nesetakeout

How do you guys have your fans configured? I'm going to replace all my fans and add 2 to the panel.

I'm also going to do a push/pull with my h50. Should I have all the 120mm as intakes? Is the one exhaust up top enough?


----------



## GoodInk

I say play with them and see what works best for you. But most get the best setup from 
intakes; front 140, side 120's, a 120 or 140 in the drive bays
exhaust; back 120, top 140


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*




















Here are some pics. All back together besides a couple "missing" screws.


Very good job! At first it was weird -- the black and green. But it has grown on me.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


The only reason they can do their hating is because of things they are hating on.











Where's the family's rights? They don't have a right to decide who's shows up at the funeral services? This is bull's excrement!









I'm surprised the Secret Services and the MIBs arn't on their collective butts for all those Obama hatin signs! LOL! (Joking with the MIBs)


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*




















Here are some pics. All back together besides a couple "missing" screws.



That looks....cool!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Well I am missing 2 screws. The 2 big top ones that bolt the top plastic handle down. I was able to use other screws for the rest if the case and the extras they give u. Guessi gotta try calling cm tomorrow and seeing if they can send any extra 2 me.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

few more pics. it is really a dark green and not a lime green like its showing in the pics.


----------



## cigarbug

The Green Bee...no wait the Green wasp, no that's not it.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


The Green Bee...no wait the Green wasp, no that's not it.


LOL i figured alot of people might not like the green. but i like it and thats what really matters. Now that the scout is done. Once my WC setup gets here im going to mount it on the scout, then start painting/modding my lian-li v1200b.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


LOL i figured alot of people might not like the green. but i like it and thats what really matters. Now that the scout is done. Once my WC setup gets here im going to mount it on the scout, then start painting/modding my lian-li v1200b.


I do like it. Green LED's, A Hornet front fan cover...


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


I do like it.


Thanks. Im waiting on my WC kit with 2 140mm green led yate loons and 2 120mm yate loons. Going to use the 140mm as front intake, top exhaust. then im going to use the 2 120mm yates for the 240mm rad. THEN, im going to use the 3 green led CM Sickelflows that fannblade sent me as side intakes and rear exhaust. Should provide some sick(pun intended) air flow and great temps for my gpu. Figured if i went green, i would really go green. Trying to find a local painter to paint my lian-li for me. going to go with a flat black interior with a metalic, high gloss, red or blue exterior. found a guy who said he would do it for $50+cost and emailed me some of the paintings he has done...will keep everyone apprised as to what happens and more photos when i install fans/parts/wc setup.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Where's the family's rights? They don't have a right to decide who's shows up at the funeral services? This is bull's excrement!










They normally assemble outside the building where the service is held and show up at the cemetery. In a lot of places they are not allowed into the cemetery itself during the internment, but they assemble outside the gates or across the street. They've come to several internment services up here in Wisconsin and Minnesota were local VFW, American Legion, and other retired and even active service members on leave have assembled in full dress uniform to form a shield around the family members. In more than one occasion they have literally forced them to leave the premises. Local law enforcement has always sided with the family members and service members up in this part of the country. We take care of our own up here and don't let scum bags like that get away with their crap. Once you stand up to them they run like scared little puppies with their tails tucked between their legs and urine down their legs.

What disturbs me most is how the Supreme Court is so clueless. It makes me ashamed to admit to being an American. REAL Americans wouldn't stand for crap like that.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telnets*


CJ, Some advice

A 120 rad is fine. Its what im running. and is comareable to my h70. Its actualy about 2 or 3 degree cooler then my push/pull h70 setup was in fact. Probably due to a better rad then corsair's, and a better CPU block.

The 120mm rad you linked wont fit the back exhaust mount. At least mine didnt (I ordered the exact same one). The space between the metal flashing of the side door panel and the small bend of metal near the motherboard was too small by about 1 or 2mm. I could have probably modded my case to make it fit, but instead I just opted to get a slightly smaller rad that was less then 130mm wide. I ended up picking up a coolance one found  here.

I also found that a thick rad like the one you linked, didnt fit well at the top of the case either. With my motherboard, the bridge heatsinks wouldnt allow it.

I was thinking about mounting it at the front, as it fit there fine. However, I choose to go with the res that fit in my 5 1/4 bays, so it didnt leave me with anywhere for my HDDs so i had to keep my HD cage and that wouldnt allow me to use the front intake for a rad spot.

As i said, i used the 5 1/4 bays for my Res and it works great. Keeps the res out of the way, keeps things nice and clean, and hose routing was easy. I used this one from XSPC 

Works really well, and i like the fact its got the pump built in, its 1 less thing i had to find a spot for in the case.

Lastly, i went with 3/8ID tubing. I initialy tried the 1/2"ID tubing and just found it not only to be overkill on 1 cpu, but it was hard to work with and bend where i needed it to go. The 1 step down in tubing worked out really well for me.

Here is a pic of my setup, im sure you seen it before posted










If i can be of any more help let me know!


Very Nice Build.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*





















As a Former 811x0 I would love to say thank you for this post.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


im in a panic. i cannot find my little bag of screws for my scout....im missing all the screws that i removed when i took my scout apart....CRAP!!! my case is almost back together and i cant find the screws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

































http://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/...-24-02_697.jpg


Great Pictures... I want to know where is the Yellow.. You need some HEMI yellow.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*


Here is my last design







I did change XIGMATEK fans, took Zalman ZM-F3 (Red light)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkNQAK-1Wag

Looks like night club







Sorry for video quality - it was a photo cam.


That Front fan does look a little Disco. Very fun and Nice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cam3ron*


Wheres my Storm Scout II?


Wait til the end of June and lets see then.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*




















Here are some pics. All back together besides a couple "missing" screws.


I Always have extra Screws. The build looks really cool.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


I do like it. Green LED's, A Hornet front fan cover...



No, He needs some Airborne stencil in yellow.. Or just a little yellow somewhere. The Green looks good. Very Vietnam.. Ultra-Cool.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


More good Water Cooled Scout Advice!

3/8 tubing is what I've been considering actually; I've read a lot a posts over on the WC Section here, that a lot seem to prefer the 3/8 on CPU only loops.

Also, great to know fact about that Rad with the Scout! That's why I have been considering a front bay mounting. I was concerned about the size of such a Rad on the rear, and I am of the strong opinion that when it comes to a Water Cooled Scout, the best place for the Rad is going to be in the front; seeing as the Scout is not truly designed for Water Cooling, that the front is going to be the best spot for drawing in the coolest air... least, thats just my opinion!

I remember seeing that picture of yours earlier in the thread, always thought it looked beautifully done!


You guy's ever look at the for sale threads? There is a guy selling *MCP350 pumps DDC-1 $35 shipped - PP* 
I don't know that much about them but it seems that a lot of peeps are buying them.
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...5-shipped.html

Edit: Sorry guys I did not read far enough too see you already found....took me 5 min to find and post


----------



## cigarbug

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*   They normally assemble outside the building where the service is held and show up at the cemetery. In a lot of places they are not allowed into the cemetery itself during the internment, but they assemble outside the gates or across the street. They've come to several internment services up here in Wisconsin and Minnesota were local VFW, American Legion, and other retired and even active service members on leave have assembled in full dress uniform to form a shield around the family members. In more than one occasion they have literally forced them to leave the premises. Local law enforcement has always sided with the family members and service members in this up in this part of the country. We take care of our own up here and don't let scum bags like that get away with their crap. Once you stand up to them they run like scared little puppies with their tails tucked between their legs and urine down their legs.

What disturbs me most is how the Supreme Court is so clueless. It makes me ashamed to admit to being an American. REAL Americans wouldn't stand for crap like that.  
I really like this thread and the people who contribute so I must withhold my endless rant on brain-washed clueless Koolaid drinkers posing as Americans and Christians.

The Constitution protects freedom of speech meaning you can't prosecute. That does not mean they can't be punished in other ways. I gotta stop here.

Funny how history repeats itself...
  
 You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

And the Storm Scout is still the Topic today..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12603611*
> I really like this thread and the people who contribute so I must withhold my endless rant on brain-washed clueless Koolaid drinkers posing as Americans and Christians.
> 
> The Constitution protects freedom of speech meaning you can't prosecute. That does not mean they can't be punished in other ways. I gotta stop here.
> 
> Funny how history repeats itself...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dib2-HBsF08&feature=related


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX0fIi3H-es[/ame]


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12603208*
> They normally assemble outside the building where the service is held and show up at the cemetery. In a lot of places they are not allowed into the cemetery itself during the internment, but they assemble outside the gates or across the street. They've come to several internment services up here in Wisconsin and Minnesota were *local VFW, American Legion, and other retired and even active service members on leave have assembled in full dress uniform to form a shield around the family members. In more than one occasion they have literally forced them to leave the premises. Local law enforcement has always sided with the family members and service members in this up in this part of the country.* We take care of our own up here and don't let scum bags like that get away with their crap. Once you stand up to them they run like scared little puppies with their tails tucked between their legs and urine down their legs.
> 
> What disturbs me most is how the Supreme Court is so clueless. It makes me ashamed to admit to being an American. REAL Americans wouldn't stand for crap like that.


RIGHT....ON!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12604079*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX0fIi3H-es


Its My Money and I need it NOW!!!... Have a nice Day.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12603611*
> I really like this thread and the people who contribute so I must withhold my endless rant on brain-washed clueless Koolaid drinkers posing as Americans and Christians.
> 
> The Constitution protects freedom of speech meaning you can't prosecute. That does not mean they can't be punished in other ways. I gotta stop here.
> 
> Funny how history repeats itself...


Please cigarbug... Don't get me started on this subject... The chimp will be cleaning pages left and right in this thread....
" AMERICA BELONGS TO IT"S PEOPLE".................................................

Anyway, back on subject... I have some nice little but cool changes to my 'Scout... I do have a question to anyone... Has anyone ever removed the 5,1/2 inch bay before... And if you do, does 'it' or will 'it' take away the stability from the case?????
Either way, Hope all 'Scouts' around the world... 'Have a wonderful & blessed Day'.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12604652*
> Its My Money and I need it NOW!!!... Have a nice Day.


'EEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK' WOW!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12601299*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics. All back together besides a couple "missing" screws.


Sorry for the double post guys!









"BLUUUUE" very, very cool bud. Can't wait to see more pic's when it'd finished... Very cool:thumb: Coming along beautifully..........


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Acer-V223WEJBD/14575828

Well. I pulled the trigger. Hope it's not too big.










I LIKE TURTLES!!!


----------



## ch1nesetakeout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12604079*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX0fIi3H-es


weak..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbGw3A9Dg-Q[/ame]


----------



## DireLeon2010

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN9OKXtzHtE&NR=1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN9OKXtzHtE&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN9OKXtzHtE&NR=1[/ame[/URL]]

E'Nuff said!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12604652*
> Its My Money and I need it NOW!!!... Have a nice Day.


Where is the running scared smiley?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Run Lion-o! It's Dark-Snarf!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

I just bought my wife a new monitor..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001388

Samsung, Glossy Black 24".... Sweet picture these samsung's..








Got it cheeper here in Israel then from Newegg in America.. Now
that's unbelievable. Specially with computer supplys being so pricie!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Please support your Brothers in the MOD of the MONTH. Polls are now being Taken and every vote counts.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Ok ive run into a problem with my RAT, seems to be something to do with the philips twin eye laser it has. It can't sit still basically, the smallest vibration makes the thing jitter, even just clicking a couple of times in the same place causes the cursor to move.

So does anyone have any suggestions for another good mouse? 
Needs to be something I can get easily here in the UK.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN9OKXtzHtE&NR=1

E'Nuff said!










Best JG Wentworth I've yet to see! LOL


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well cleaned up my kitchen(where all my pc parts are right now) and the top rear bolts must have been thrown away or something. I searched in all the screw bags i have too and not in there. i put in an email to Cm to see if they can send me some replacements


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12609449*
> Please support your Brothers in the MOD of the MONTH. Polls are now being Taken and every vote counts.


anyone know why its telling me i cant vote?


----------



## jach11

does anyone have a TX850 with this case? How is the cable management with this case?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12614223*
> well cleaned up my kitchen(where all my pc parts are right now) and the top rear bolts must have been thrown away or something. I searched in all the screw bags i have too and not in there. i put in an email to Cm to see if they can send me some replacements


You might want to go to the hardware store and see if you can find some there that will fit. Waiting for CM to get back to you will probably take 2 to 3 weeks and numerous e-mails and/or phone calls. Add another couple of weeks to actually get the screws as they take forever to ship anything.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12612886*
> Best JG Wentworth I've yet to see! LOL


Yeah. It's really well done and I never get tired of it. At the bus stop there's even a banner referencing the first opera ad 'J.G Opera Tonight'


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;12614301*
> does anyone have a TX850 with this case? How is the cable management with this case?


I have the 950, cable management is decent for a mid-tower. Just run the CPU/MOFSET power thru the hole in the back rear of the case before mounting the PSU to case.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12614236*
> anyone know why its telling me i cant vote?


The subforum here restricts poll voting to those with 35 rep or more. If you can't vote in the poll please PM [PWN]Schubie and tell him you'd like to vote and who you are voting for. He will manually add your vote in.


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey All..









If anyone is looking to get them selves into 'Engraving'. I was just looking through 'bit-tech' and found a good tutorial on engraving by 'Magnus Persson'.







He is the guy that has done these engraving's. I'm sure you have seen them one place or another....









I found it interesting on some of the trips he suggest's in this article. I felt it was a good read if anyone is interested!!!








Here is a tutorial on the "DREMEL" toolif you want some tips on the use of it!!!!


----------



## LostKauz

Ok First off add me to the list!!!

heres proof i got the packages last night after i got home from work around 9:30 i started.








First of all the motherboard is from a Emachines et1331g-o3w you can buy this computer at walmart for 299. I believe it comes with a 1.6Ghz Athlon II x2. After much research i still wasnt sure if i could throw a better processor in it... well it works currently running a 255 Regor @ 3.1Ghz booted fine. Anyways aside from the build i also picked up a 24" Asus for 199$ at bestbuy.








Attached picks of prebuild and build i was tired and wanted to get it done especially after messing with the cpu cooler for so long (ive never installed one so large) LOL @ me.

.holy cables









next post will have current pics all set up (i still have to take them.)

and before that heres the aftermath of it all one pic is attached i couldnt attach all pics image shack said they were too big so i went to my wifes photo bucket.


----------



## LostKauz




----------



## luckypunk

these fans would be perfect for the side window








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835150115

oh and welcome to the club, nice cable management


----------



## cigarbug

Nice rig. What is that thing between the sub and case?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*




















Nice set-up sir. Welcome 'Scout'!!!!


----------



## LostKauz

^^ thanks im really enjoying the new monitor it beats the hell out of my 18.5" acer i was using.


----------



## clayzor15

Just bought my case, can't wait to get my rig built!


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*


these fans would be perfect for the side window








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835150115

oh and welcome to the club, nice cable management










yea they look like they would be a nice fit do they have them with white leds and clear or white trans fins?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Ok ive run into a problem with my RAT, seems to be something to do with the philips twin eye laser it has. It can't sit still basically, the smallest vibration makes the thing jitter, even just clicking a couple of times in the same place causes the cursor to move.

So does anyone have any suggestions for another good mouse? 
Needs to be something I can get easily here in the UK.


Open up your profile editor, under settings, there's a sensitivity adjustment for the eye. turn it all the down. It won't get rid of the jitter under heavy vibration completely, but it sure knocks 90% of it off. Hope this helps


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Nice rig. What is that thing between the sub and case?


this.








its a... idk what the hell it is my wife got it from a friend (in a box of "stuff") i kept it i use it to hold pens. I like the styling of it.


----------



## supremo0824

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*


these fans would be perfect for the side window








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835150115

oh and welcome to the club, nice cable management










+1 for some nice find of a transparent tinted case fan
and they do come in red too =)
ill order me some









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


its a... idk what the hell it is my wife got it from a friend (in a box of "stuff") i kept it i use it to hold pens. I like the styling of it.


its an ancient urn, where early people used to keep the ashes of the dead.


----------



## LostKauz

these are the 120s i bought that are in my rear exhaust and side panel i actually have an extra one because the top would clear because of the cpu cooler.

http://directron.com/r4c2r20acgp.html


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12622067*
> Open up your profile editor, under settings, there's a sensitivity adjustment for the eye. turn it all the down. It won't get rid of the jitter under heavy vibration completely, but it sure knocks 90% of it off. Hope this helps


I tired that and it still moved under clicking, shame really because I like the mouse.

Anyway I picked up a logitech mouse from work, this one fits my hand a bit better than the RAT did:


----------



## virus86

I just removed the top/front panel of the scout. One of my top fan screw is stripped. Do I have to use an extra long fan screw? It seems that a regular one would work just fine. I dont know why they used a long screw in the first place. Thanks.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

http://www.overclock.net/appraisals/957781-xfx-psu-1055t-gigabyte-6870-a.html

thought i would throw this out there. gonna be selling/trading some pc parts if anyone is interested.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12620892*
> Ok First off add me to the list!!!
> 
> heres proof i got the packages last night after i got home from work around 9:30 i started.


Looks like someone had some fun.







:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;12623684*
> I tired that and it still moved under clicking, shame really because I like the mouse.
> 
> Anyway I picked up a logitech mouse from work, this one fits my hand a bit better than the RAT did:


Just out of curiosity, which Logitech is that?


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;12623684*
> I tired that and it still moved under clicking, shame really because I like the mouse.
> 
> Anyway I picked up a logitech mouse from work, this one fits my hand a bit better than the RAT did:


Can i just ask? What are you doing with the RAT


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12620892*
> Ok First off add me to the list!!!
> 
> heres proof i got the packages last night after i got home from work around 9:30 i started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all the motherboard is from a Emachines et1331g-o3w you can buy this computer at walmart for 299. I believe it comes with a 1.6Ghz Athlon II x2. After much research i still wasnt sure if i could throw a better processor in it... well it works currently running a 255 Regor @ 3.1Ghz booted fine. Anyways aside from the build i also picked up a 24" Asus for 199$ at bestbuy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached picks of prebuild and build i was tired and wanted to get it done especially after messing with the cpu cooler for so long (ive never installed one so large) LOL @ me.
> 
> .holy cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next post will have current pics all set up (i still have to take them.)
> 
> and before that heres the aftermath of it all one pic is attached i couldnt attach all pics image shack said they were too big so i went to my wifes photo bucket.


Good start. My rooms always a computer tip when I do computer work so your not the only one and I like it like that too lol. I love it when a scout comes together, keep working on that cable management and it will be perfect. Cant wait to see it finished. PS you need to get some LED's or a cold cathode in there.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12624668*
> Just out of curiosity, which Logitech is that?


Logitech M500
http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Mice/buy-LOGITECH-M500-PERFORMANCE-MOUSE-Mice/601381

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12625077*
> Can i just ask? What are you doing with the RAT


I'm gonna use it with my laptop when I need it, won't need the precision on there so its a nice mouse for the utilities.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;12625480*
> Logitech M500
> http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Mice/buy-LOGITECH-M500-PERFORMANCE-MOUSE-Mice/601381


Thanks. That looks close to what I've been looking for. One last thing though if you don't mind. What is the overall length and width of that mouse? I can't find the dimensions on the Logitech support site.


----------



## Enigma8750

Vote for
E N I G M A 0 0 2 6
Black Ops Edition.

Semper Fi
Do or Die.

The Voting Rule restrict poll voting to those with 35 rep or more, because of some voting fraud in the past. If you can't vote in the poll and have less than 35 REP Points and you are a valid member of OCN then please PM [PWN]Schubie and Ask him to manually add your vote in for you. Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I voted yesterday. Come on Scouts. It's time to stand up and be counted.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Papa.. Thanks for your support..


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Voted for ya boss


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Blue.


----------



## DireLeon2010

WON'T LET ME VOTE!? Oh come on! I've been a member for at least a year!


















OK. I'm cheered up now.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12626205*
> WON'T LET ME VOTE!? Oh come on! I've been a member for at least a year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I'm cheered up now.


The subforum here restricts poll voting to those with 35 rep or more. If you can't vote in the poll please PM [PWN]Schubie and tell him you'd like to vote and who you are voting for. He will manually add your vote in. Thanks!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12626219*
> *The subforum here restricts poll voting to those with 35 rep or more.* If you can't vote in the poll please PM [PWN]Schubie and tell him you'd like to vote and who you are voting for. He will manually add your vote in. Thanks!


Are you sure it's 35 rep OR MORE? Doesn't quite make sense to me.

I can't vote either, but will accept that no problem if it's 35 rep or less.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12626219*
> The subforum here restricts poll voting to those with 35 rep or more. If you can't vote in the poll *please PM [PWN]Schubie and tell him you'd like to vote* and who you are voting for. He will manually add your vote in. Thanks!


Okay. I feel stupid asking this but....how do I do that?

And, to the person who gave me rep for the Chrono Trigger Theme. (Corridors Of Time) Thanks. Yeah, it is kind of a chilling piece of music. Chillingly beautiful I think. (In the 'chilling out' or relaxing sense) They put some good music in some of those old console RPGs.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12626335*
> Okay. I feel stupid asking this but....how do I do that?
> 
> And, to the person who gave me rep for the Chrono Trigger Theme. (Corridors Of Time) Thanks. Yeah, it is kind of a chilling piece of music. Chillingly beautiful I think. (In the 'chilling out' or relaxing sense) They put some good music in some of those old console RPGs.


http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=52172


----------



## clayzor15

Hey quick question would a 560 ti fit without modding?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Okay. I voted for the Big E. Liked Nightshade and Red and Wet too. Where's yours Blue? I love the paint job you did. Not finished yet?


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Guys... I appreciate your Vote.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Big E. You posted this on another thread.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Just felt the need to say, I loved that man like a favorite Uncle or a Grandfather. (No. I never met him. I saw him perform at a State Fair tho.) We lost one of the greats.
That video always tears me up. It's like he knew he was about to go and he was ready to return to his beloved June's side. The next one tears me up too.

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2WilM6ljUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2WilM6ljUg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2WilM6ljUg[/ame[/URL]]

And one more for fun. THE BEST ENTRANCE EVER!

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPNNg-LDA7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPNNg-LDA7g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPNNg-LDA7g[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12626479*
> Okay. I voted for the Big E. Liked Nightshade and Red and Wet too. Where's yours Blue? I love the paint job you did. Not finished yet?


Lol mine isn't even close to the quality of those. Maybe in years, but not anytime soon.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12626881*
> And one more for fun. THE BEST ENTRANCE EVER!


Sorry, but Mark's regular entrance music and entrance puts that to shame.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12626289*
> Are you sure it's 35 rep OR MORE? Doesn't quite make sense to me.
> 
> I can't vote either, but will accept that no problem if it's 35 rep or less.


I just copied and pasted from the MOTM thread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12626335*
> Okay. I feel stupid asking this but....how do I do that?
> 
> And, to the person who gave me rep for the Chrono Trigger Theme. (Corridors Of Time) Thanks. Yeah, it is kind of a chilling piece of music. Chillingly beautiful I think. (In the 'chilling out' or relaxing sense) They put some good music in some of those old console RPGs.


http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=52172

Right next to the Log Out there is a members list that has a search in it.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12626989*
> Sorry, but Mark's regular entrance music and entrance puts that to shame.


LOL. Point taken. Yeah, but that Johnny Cash song fit the Deadman's return so well

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxGGggKG6_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxGGggKG6_Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxGGggKG6_Y[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12626993*
> I just copied and pasted from the MOTM thread


That one cannot vote if their rep is 35 or more? That didn't make sense to me.

If it meant that one has to have 35 rep or more to be able to vote = that does make sense and the wording needs to be changed.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Never was a big JC fan. It was okay, and yes it did sort of fit, but NOTHING will ever top his original entrance music. "Real American" by the great Rick Zehringer, although it gets the second biggest pop, isn't in the same class as the "Rest In Peace".


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12626219*
> *The subforum here restricts poll voting to those with 35 rep or more.* If you can't vote in the poll please PM [PWN]Schubie and tell him you'd like to vote and who you are voting for. He will manually add your vote in. Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12627043*
> That one cannot vote if their rep is 35 or more? That didn't make sense to me.
> 
> If it meant that one has to have 35 rep or more to be able to vote = that does make sense and the wording needs to be changed.


Seems perfectly clear to me. It's limited to those with 35 rep or more. Kind of difficult to misinterpret that.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

CALLING ALL WATER COOLED SCOUTS!!!! If u have your scout internally water cooled, how did u do it? If not how did you route your tubes and mount the rad?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12625584*
> Vote for
> E N I G M A 0 0 2 6
> Black Ops Edition.
> 
> Semper Fi
> Do or Die.


Just got my vote in now boss. Sorry it took so long....


----------



## GoodInk

First off I love JC, one of the greats, and this one is my favorite

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9IfHDi-2EA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9IfHDi-2EA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9IfHDi-2EA[/ame[/URL]]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12627209*
> CALLING ALL WATER COOLED SCOUTS!!!! If u have your scout internally water cooled, how did u do it? If not how did you route your tubes and mount the rad?


I'll take some pics.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12627259*
> First off I love JC, one of the greats, and this one is my favorite
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9IfHDi-2EA
> 
> I'll take some pics.


thanks. just looking for the best way to install my rad. Do i need to install it on the back side or can i install it inside on the top if i do some more cutting.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12627259*
> First off I love JC, one of the greats, and this one is my favorite
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9IfHDi-2EA
> 
> I'll take some pics.


Yeah. That is such a cool song. Freaked me out when they used it at the begining of the remake of Dawn of the Dead


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12627131*
> Seems perfectly clear to me. It's limited to those with 35 rep or more. Kind of difficult to misinterpret that.


Never mind - I can't vote and that's all I know.









Just sounded different to me.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12627382*
> thanks. just looking for the best way to install my rad. Do i need to install it on the back side or can i install it inside on the top if i do some more cutting.


You could mount it up top, but you will have to cut the top plastic and a brace. It is much easier to front mount it, I have the RS240 and as you can see it bolts right up to the stock fan location.




































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12627420*
> Never mind - I can't vote and that's all I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sounded different to me.


Yes you can, just PM this guy.

http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=52172"]http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=52172[/URL]


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12627420*
> Never mind - I can't vote and that's all I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sounded different to me.


Sure you can. You just have to do it the PM way.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12627563*
> 
> Yes you can, just PM this guy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12627855*
> Sure you can. You just have to do it the PM way.


Thanks guys just done that. I'm feeling like a *P*rime *M*ess tonight and not thinking straight.







Should have stayed off the forum and got some rest instead.









It's embarassing for me as I'm normally not




























:wheee:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12628062*
> Thanks guys just done that. I'm feeling like a *P*rime *M*ess tonight and not thinking straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have stayed off the forum and got some rest instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's embarassing for me as I'm normally not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wheee:


I get that way too sometimes.


----------



## LostKauz

not sure if im posting in the wrong section or what or if i just need to make an entire new thread.

question is the scout has the top mounted button designed to turn off the leds on the stock fans.. well i have 3 logisys 12" led sticks can i wire the button up to them? please let me know or point me in right direction also.. they are 12v i believe. using molex. i know my typing sux but hey this isnt a resume.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You should be able to. There is a link in the first post that shows how to do just that.

As for typing, you are right, this isn't a resume. But does that mean we aren't important enough for you to at least make an effort? You should consider that ANYTIME you type ANYTHING you use the same care that you do when you type a resume or a business report. That serves two purposes. The first, and most important is that it becomes second nature to type carefully which makes it easier when you do type a resume, business report, or some other document that absolutely must be of the highest quality. The second is that you show that you value the person that you are sending the message, letter, e-mail, etc. to enough to do it right. If you can't do your best sending a message to us what motivation do we have to take the time to look up the information for you and send it to you in a manner that makes it possible for you to understand? By using sloppy typing and then making a lame excuse you are essentially saying you don't give a rat's patooty about us and that we aren't worthy of your respect or time. Not the message you want to send to someone who you are asking to go out of their way to do you a favor is it.

Sorry if I offended anyone, but this is a pet peeve of mine and technically it's against the TOS of OCN to NOT post a message that is sloppily typed.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12628530*
> You should be able to. There is a link in the first post that shows how to do just that.
> 
> As for typing, you are right, this isn't a resume. But does that mean we aren't important enough for you to at least make an effort? You should consider that ANYTIME you type ANYTHING you use the same care that you do when you type a resume or a business report. That serves two purposes. The first, and most important is that it becomes second nature to type carefully which makes it easier when you do type a resume, business report, or some other document that absolutely must be of the highest quality. The second is that you show that you value the person that you are sending the message, letter, e-mail, etc. to enough to do it right. If you can't do your best sending a message to us what motivation do we have to take the time to look up the information for you and send it to you in a manner that makes it possible for you to understand? By using sloppy typing and then making a lame excuse you are essentially saying you don't give a rat's patooty about us and that we aren't worthy of your respect or time. Not the message you want to send to someone who you are asking to go out of their way to do you a favor is it.
> 
> Sprru if I offended anyone, but this is a pet peeve of mine and technically it's against the TOS of OCN to NOT post a message that is sloppily typed.


agreed. ill take this topic to that thread.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I see your typing hasn't improved which means that as far as your are concerned we aren't worthy of your time. How sad that you didn't learn anything.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12627563*
> You could mount it up top, but you will have to cut the top plastic and a brace. It is much easier to front mount it, I have the RS240 and as you can see it bolts right up to the stock fan location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can, just PM this guy.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=52172"]http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=52172[/URL]


Well.. damn, these pics are a huge help for me too! lol

I been, contemplating a single 120 Rad... or a single 240 Rad... or doing a pair of 120's with one front and one back. But just today I popped the faceplate off my Scout and started taking measurements while trying to figure out how a 240 might fight without too much cutting.

NOW... I can see exactly how much cutting! LOL

Would rather not destroy my HDD bays, so now starting to reconsider my original plan of a front mounted 120 by constructing my own fan/radiator mounting cage...


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12627563*
> You could mount it up top, but you will have to cut the top plastic and a brace. It is much easier to front mount it, I have the RS240 and as you can see it bolts right up to the stock fan location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can, just PM this guy.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=52172"]http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=52172[/URL]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12628820*
> I been, contemplating a single 120 Rad... or a single 240 Rad... or doing a pair of 120's with one front and one back. But just today I popped the faceplate off my Scout and started taking measurements while trying to figure out how a 240 might fight without too much cutting.
> 
> NOW... I can see exactly how much cutting! LOL
> 
> Would rather not destroy my HDD bays, so now starting to reconsider my original plan of a front mounted 120 by constructing my own fan/radiator mounting cage...


Heres an idea. Can you fit a fan between the chassis and the front bezel? If you can then you could have the case like this:

HDD cage>RAD>chassis>fan>front bezel.

So ideally you have a 240rad going in front of the HDD caddy and cut a hole in the drive bays for the rad to go through. that way you might not have to sacrifice the HDD caddy. Then you have a res in the drive bays with a pump built in.

I haven't done any watercooling before but i think this idea would be nice.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;12625480*
> I'm gonna use it with my laptop when I need it, won't need the precision on there so its a nice mouse for the utilities.


Shame, i am interested in buying the RAT but i don't want to buy it just in case i don't like the way it feels in my hand.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Just got my vote in now boss. Sorry it took so long....










 Yup, just got my vote!!
Common Scouts, Lets get the votes for the boss man


----------



## H969

Okay Scouts, there must be something wrong, I am only seeing 5 votes for Gen E!
Everybody to the pol please















http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...et-voting.html


----------



## H969

Vote For...........


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Big E. You posted this on another thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAW...layer_embedded

Just felt the need to say, I loved that man like a favorite Uncle or a Grandfather. (No. I never met him. I saw him perform at a State Fair tho.) We lost one of the greats.
That video always tears me up. It's like he knew he was about to go and he was ready to return to his beloved June's side. The next one tears me up too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2WilM6ljUg

And one more for fun. THE BEST ENTRANCE EVER!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPNNg-LDA7g


I have to agree with you 100 percent. I think he wanted to say one last thing before he went and he went out in style. He used New material. He made it his epitaph. The man explain his whole life so well with that video and it is one of my Favorite all time videos of all times.. Second favorite is Run DMC Walk this Way with The Mouth himself. And the Beastie Boys, You got to fight for your right. To Paaaaarrrrrdy. And lastly David Lee Roth-California girls.


----------



## Enigma8750

Vote for
E N I G M A 0 0 2 6
Black Ops Edition.

Semper Fi
Do or Die.

The Voting Rule restrict poll voting to those with 35 rep or more, because of some voting fraud in the past. If you can't vote in the poll and have less than 35 REP Points and you are a valid member of OCN then please PM [PWN]Schubie and Ask him to manually add your vote in for you. Thanks!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Vote for 
E N I G M A 0 0 2 6 
Black Ops Edition.

Semper Fi
Do or Die.

The Voting Rule restrict poll voting to those with 35 rep or more, because of some voting fraud in the past. If you can't vote in the poll and have less than 35 REP Points and you are a valid member of OCN then please PM [PWN]Schubie and Ask him to manually add your vote in for you. Thanks!



Enigma,








Please don't remind me how I was feeling (under the weather w/nasty sinus infection) about 8 hours ago and wasn't all there.









1 + 1 equaled 11 then.









Also would've normally found the link as I'm usually not lazy to seek but that I was eventually given.

I did PM the appropriate person just awaiting a response.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks all of you for your support.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12630460*
> Vote For...........


And I just cast my vote for..............................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ENIGMA, ENIGMA RAH-RAH-RAH!









[PWN]Schubie is going to add that vote for me.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12630008*
> Shame, i am interested in buying the RAT but i don't want to buy it just in case i don't like the way it feels in my hand.


Get it locally in store, take it home and play with it for a few days. Return if you don't like it.


----------



## cigarbug

PM'd my vote so your up one more.


----------



## hyujmn

Just casted my vote for Enigma.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Okay. I didn't get this one until now....








....lots of creativity around here


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Okay. I didn't get this one until now....








....lots of creativity around here










I do agree. I love all those mods. They are all nice and wonderful in their own way. I am just asking for you to vote for mine. Just like anyone would. But ultimately you vote for your own mind.

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## H969

Common lets all go to the pols!!!
Our good friend Gen E needs all of our support, for MOTM








http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/956075-february-motm-poll-up-get-voting.html

If you do not have 35 reps, please pm ( [PWN]Schubie ) and ask him to place your vote for the best MOTM

Semper Fi, Do or Die


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12643167*
> I do agree. I love all those mods. They are all nice and wonderful in their own way. I am just asking for you to vote for mine. Just like anyone would. But ultimately you vote for your own mind.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.


Already voted for ya E.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well running a 7600gt till my gtx 570 comes in on wendsday ish. Shipped out my 6870's to the master chief today. this 7600gt scared the hell out of me. plugged it in(fresh from RMA) and it idled at 104C LOL. replaced TIM and idling at 55c..still high to me but first nvidia card in over 18 months ive used so i really dont know.


----------



## NitroNarcosis

I am happy to be here and have been looking at this case for a very long time. I finally had the money available and built out my rig over my vacation from work. I have some more modification I would like to make. (Adding some red cathodes, changing out the smoked plexi for clear without dust attracting holes in it, and I would also like to have all of the LEDs attached to the on/off switch up top.) I apologize if the image is of poor quality I took it on my iPhone and re sized it to meet the limits of the site. Everything has been running smooth so far, aside from one bad DIMM slot on my Rampage III Formula









-Enjoy
Nitro Narcosis


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis;12644178*
> I am happy to be here and have been looking at this case for a very long time. I finally had the money available and built out my rig over my vacation from work. I have some more modification I would like to make. (Adding some red cathodes, changing out the smoked plexi for clear without dust attracting holes in it, and I would also like to have all of the LEDs attached to the on/off switch up top.) I apologize if the image is of poor quality I took it on my iPhone and re sized it to meet the limits of the site. Everything has been running smooth so far, aside from one bad DIMM slot on my Rampage III Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Enjoy
> Nitro Narcosis


Looks good, pretty good pic for a phone. I have the same PSU as you, good to know it will power those in sli if I ever go that way.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Enigma8750

Very Nice build Nitro... I love it.. Red is my favorite color.. Nice Nice Nice..


----------



## NitroNarcosis

Thank you for the kind words. The Red/Black Motif really is sexy and screams "Grab on or you may die!" For those of you looking at the Megahalems...In the configuration pictured above, You lose Memory slot 1 on the Rampage III Formula.(and other similar mobo configurations) Luckily A1,B1,C1 are the Red DIMMs which are just snug up against my fan. Only shame is this means no x38s for me









Although I could put an x38 on the pull side









The NB Fan mod including 2 40x10x10 Evercool fans and a rubber band works perfectly right under the HSF. (It really does fit like a latex glove)

Also the HSF retaining clips are not clipped on the bottom(on the right side), but the fan seems pretty secure, aside from being a MAJOR pain in the butt when trying to get that memory cooler fan assembly on, I probably knocked the fan off the HS about 8 or 10 times. Anyone have a suggestion for easier implementation of that thing?

Hopefully this other picture will show you the lack of space between the two -_-
(The iPhone 4 has a flash...and it decided it wanted to be seen when I took this)

Since I have to rip this thing apart when the RMA comes in maybe I will just dedicate a thread to Ikuras-x (yeah I know Icuras has a bad name in mythology, but it has a nice ring to it) Heck something already was broken to begin with so it kinda fits -_-


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis;12644178*
> I am happy to be here and have been looking at this case for a very long time. I finally had the money available and built out my rig over my vacation from work. I have some more modification I would like to make. (Adding some red cathodes, changing out the smoked plexi for clear without dust attracting holes in it, and I would also like to have all of the LEDs attached to the on/off switch up top.) I apologize if the image is of poor quality I took it on my iPhone and re sized it to meet the limits of the site. Everything has been running smooth so far, aside from one bad DIMM slot on my Rampage III Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Enjoy
> Nitro Narcosis


Beautiful Scout you got there!

I like your second pic too... but we'd love to see even more!

Also.. go to the first page of this Thread and add yourself to the membership roster, and don't forget to get the siggy thingy!


----------



## seven9st surfer

first off, dang! this thread has gotten long!

I just pulled the trigger and bought a 6950 (soon to be flashed to a 6970) for my eyefinity setup. Seeing pictures in this thread of people with theirs squeezed in helped put my mind at ease about it fitting, too. Just cleaned all the dust out of the case, and I'll be posting updated pics within the week!

I'm also thinking about installing a hot-swap drive up front in the near future, especially since my next HTPC case is going to be the Silverstone GD06, with 2 hot-swap drives. Should make media storage and management a whole lot easier. Anyone have any experience installing 3rd party drives in the Scout? Thanks, and stay tuned for pics


----------



## cjc75

Ok put my vote in for the MoTM though.. sorry boss, though I find yours to be gorgeous, after reading through Bigfatwilly's Work Log on his Storm Scout, I had to put my vote for him!

Have you guys actually read through his work log? That boy has done some serious and extraordinary modding on his Storm Scout, some things that I would think are worthy of our Front page even! I absolutely love how he modded the fan controller into the TOP of the Case by cutting out the section with the CMStorm logo above the buttons and USB ports; and having the Fan Controller in that spot just looks ingenious!

He was also pretty creative with how he mounted his RX240 Radiator and designed/built a "heat transfer chamber" around it.


----------



## H969

Did you all here CrazyPC is going out of business?
They are having a closing sale.....
http://www.crazypc.com/


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12646959*
> Did you all here CrazyPC is going out of business?
> They are having a closing sale.....
> http://www.crazypc.com/


I also heard that they've been going out of business about 3 times before this with "closing sales" - don't know how true it is though.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12646959*
> Did you all here CrazyPC is going out of business?
> They are having a closing sale.....
> http://www.crazypc.com/


Alot of there sale prices are still $20+ more expensive than newegg


----------



## GTR Mclaren

they know something !!!!

xD

http://www.facebook.com/pages/CM-Storm/128984287132167?ref=ts

(click in "view comment")


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12649554*
> they know something !!!!
> 
> xD
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/CM-Storm/128984287132167?ref=ts
> 
> (click in "view comment")


See I already won = (nick) as I'm nickt1862 lol!


----------



## Rogue Process

Hey guys, some updated pics of the Scout here. Please excuse my horrible camera, I wanted some lower light shots...



















and, meet the newest family member, ROGUE0. Ubuntu 10.10 Server x64, serving my www/ftp/vent/pop3 needs =)




























I had all the parts for the server, save a decent case. The Silverstone fits the bill I think.

Core2Duo 2.2 
4GB DDR2 800
DELL OEM G33 ICH9
2x Samsung 320GB 16MB SATA2 RAID 1
LG 16x DVDRW
Best-tech PSU 300Watt (yes, this will be replaced, rapidly hah)

Comments welcome!


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue Process*


Hey guys, some updated pics of the Scout here. Please excuse my horrible camera, I wanted some lower light shots...











what size 6970 is that, the 1 or 2gb version? if it's the 2gb, did you have to mod your case to get it to fit? I'm trying to figure out if I need to mod my case before my 6950 2gb arrives. thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


See I already won = (nick) as I'm nickt1862 lol!










http://www.facebook.com/pages/CM-Storm/128984287132167 Look at the comments under Alexander Lara. Post what you would like to see in the Scout 2.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


they know something !!!!

xD

http://www.facebook.com/pages/CM-Sto...7132167?ref=ts

(click in "view comment")


Woooo Hooooo!!!!!


----------



## Rogue Process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;12650198*
> what size 6970 is that, the 1 or 2gb version? if it's the 2gb, did you have to mod your case to get it to fit? I'm trying to figure out if I need to mod my case before my 6950 2gb arrives. thanks


It's the 2GB. It took some expletives and trial and error, but I managed to squeeze it in with NO modding. All I can say is, go slow and have patience.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue Process*


Hey guys, some updated pics of the Scout here. Please excuse my horrible camera, I wanted some lower light shots...



















and, meet the newest family member, ROGUE0. Ubuntu 10.10 Server x64, serving my www/ftp/vent/pop3 needs =)




























I had all the parts for the server, save a decent case. The Silverstone fits the bill I think.

Core2Duo 2.2 
4GB DDR2 800
DELL OEM G33 ICH9
2x Samsung 320GB 16MB SATA2 RAID 1
LG 16x DVDRW
Best-tech PSU 300Watt (yes, this will be replaced, rapidly hah)

Comments welcome!


put A LITTLE light behind you and take the photo with no flash and low ASA


----------



## Enigma8750

Vote for 
E N I G M A 0 0 2 6 
Black Ops Edition.

Semper Fi
Do or Die.

The Voting Rule restrict poll voting to those with 35 rep or more, because of some voting fraud in the past. If you can't vote in the poll and have less than 35 REP Points and you are a valid member of OCN then please PM [PWN]Schubie and Ask him to manually add your vote in for you. Thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


put A LITTLE light behind you and take the photo with no flash and low ASA


Also use a tripod if you have one, or set the camera on something solid. Set the ISO low.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Is there such an animal? A gamer that's that hot looking?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*











Is there such an animal? A gamer that's that hot looking?










Yes but she plays Farmville


----------



## FannBlade

But can she play Crysis?

Whooo Hoooo Page 1900 post 19000( for those on stock settings)


----------



## DireLeon2010

We're over 1900!!!


----------



## linkin93

I posted my suggestions on the CM Storm facebook page for the Storm Scout II, have a look and post yours as well.

For all we know they could still be in the design stage


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow... the 1800s just flew by. Bri is on assignment and says hello from an undisclosed location in the World. He would like for you all to think of him and remember him in your prayers during his current assignment and we look forward to a time when he will be back with us.

Striker is in Paramilitary Training and is doing some really Next Level stuff.

Rockr 69 got a new Rig. A Gibson black beauty that he has been on a honeymoon with for a month or so and well I miss them all. I am just very happy that I have my new guys that are so great. Charlie.. Please come back. I miss you.


----------



## Rogue1266

We're at '1900',,,, NICE..... 
Congrats 'E' and all are great 'Scout' members......


----------



## GoodInk

2000 is coming fast, you better make some plans E


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


2000 is coming fast, you better make some plans E


I second this. Let the festivity planning begin!!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12651005*
> But can she play Crysis?
> 
> Whooo Hoooo Page 1900 post 19000( for those on stock settings)


Ha Ha Awesome!!








Everybody, if you have been away for a while, Gen E is in a MOTM competition and needs your votes!!!








http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/956075-february-motm-poll-up-get-voting.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade*
> Saltwater started and new club and was hoping you could help me help him promote it he's trying to get it {officiallized} Fermi Club
> 
> Thanks for any help.


FannBlade would like for us to participate in this Club if you have a Fermi Video Card. Thank you for all that you do.. This Buds for you..

*Now Lets Party like it's 1999*










[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKnMNjh9Z6I&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFYYdY_54sc&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SHfyxs2SPI&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUDFrW9Fvyk&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjivDeA7Qu0&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c761kxpQgms&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0VRcovUE6A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rockr69

Remember when you could hear everything from AC/DC to the Eagles, Springsteen and Prince all on one station? Am I too old now or do all the stations suck nowdays? Or is this just same stale argument that's being carried over from previous generations?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12654651*
> Remember when you could hear everything from AC/DC to the Eagles, Springsteen and Prince all on one station? Am to old now or do all the stations suck nowdays? Or is this just same stale argument that's being carried over from previous generations?


I was beginning to think I imagined it all. Uh yup. I do remember those days. Take heart. I know all my Nieces and Nephews are listening to 60's, 70s , 80s and even the better stuff from the 90s. There listening to Indie and lesser known or local bands too. And ever notice what the old school hip hoppers and Rappers are sampling from? I'd like to think the people will prevail over the sheeple....









Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12654816*
> I'd like to think the people will prevail over the sheeple....


For making this statement you are General Rockr69's coolest Scout of the day. In addition to receiving nothing for this prestigious accolade you will also receive nothing other than knowing that using ''sheeple'' correctly in a sentence is this day's coolest thing. Semper Fi!, troop. That is all.


----------



## Rockr69

Don't forget about the Most Beautiful Scout Contest I'm running. So far there's some tough choices and a couple do stand out, so lets get those entries in. You can enter by clicking on the link in my sig.

The winners will receive: First place;

1 Clear window,









1 set of PSU false/floor and HDD bay cover,









1 set of Official Club patch decals,









Second place;

1 Clear window and 1 set of club decals

Third place;

1 set of club decals.

Winners will be responsible for shipping as I am poor and am doing this cuz I love the club!

Get those entries in and good luck!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12655237*
> For making this statement you are General Rockr69's coolest Scout of the day. In addition to receiving nothing for this prestigious accolade you will also receive nothing other than knowing that using ''sheeple'' correctly in a sentence is this day's coolest thing. Semper Fi!, troop. That is all.


^^^"sheeple"







^^^
Gen Rocker69, has a gift of gab!!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Just for the fun of it. I would like to enter the coolest scout contest. Still need to get my fans and parts installed into my scout...especially my water cooling kit.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12654433*
> 
> FannBlade would like for us to participate in this Club if you have a Fermi Video Card. Thank you for all that you do.. This Buds for you..


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks to all those who supported me in the MOTM contest. For those of you who didn't support me. Bless you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12655334*
> Don't forget about the Most Beautiful Scout Contest I'm running. So far there's some tough choices and a couple do stand out, so lets get those entries in. You can enter by clicking on the link in my sig.
> 
> The winners will receive: First place;
> 
> 1 Clear window,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 set of PSU false/floor and HDD bay cover,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 set of Official Club patch decals,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second place;
> 
> 1 Clear window and 1 set of club decals
> 
> Third place;
> 
> 1 set of club decals.
> 
> Winners will be responsible for shipping as I am poor and am doing this cuz I love the club!
> 
> Get those entries in and good luck!


Awesome Prizes... Great Idea.. Everybody put sign up. It is almost time for the contest.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12656462*
> Awesome Prizes... Great Idea.. Everybody put sign up. It is almost time for the contest.


I am going to try to take some more pics today. some that will hopefully turn out better then before and not show a LIME GREEN PAINT when its darker green!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Don't second guess yourself and don't listen to harsh critics. Do you work and love it.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12655334*
> Don't forget about the Most Beautiful Scout Contest I'm running. So far there's some tough choices and a couple do stand out, so lets get those entries in. You can enter by clicking on the link in my sig.
> 
> The winners will receive: First place;
> 
> 1 Clear window,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 set of PSU false/floor and HDD bay cover,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 set of Official Club patch decals,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second place;
> 
> 1 Clear window and 1 set of club decals
> 
> Third place;
> 
> 1 set of club decals.
> 
> Winners will be responsible for shipping as I am poor and am doing this cuz I love the club!
> 
> Get those entries in and good luck!


Would so love too! Would really like to have one of those side panel windows; especially if I'm really going to go with a full on custom WC loop...

But my Scout's no where near pretty enough to be entered at the moment, face plate pulled off, side panels off, and wiring still a mess... and I'm still working on attempting to build my own PSU/HDD covers!









I am also contemplating whether I should swap my 890GX board out for an Asus Crosshair IV Formula thats on sale at my local Microcenter; beats Newegg's price even after tax added! I'm wanting more performance and better overclocking... but I'm frustrated that Bulldozer isn't out yet. Supposedly AMD just announced they're releasing it late june, or july... Don't think I can wait that long, I likely won't have the money for it then! LOL


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12655334*
> The winners will receive: First place;
> 
> 1 Clear window,


That window does look yummy, mine is way too dark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12656444*
> Thanks to all those who supported me in the MOTM contest. For those of you who didn't support me. Bless you.


I think you picked a bad month to run. There was alot of great builds in there. Use this as a reason for the Crysis 2 build to be even better. Modders mesh, red lights, cloaking.....







don't know how you are going to pull that one off.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by DireLeon2010 View Post I'd like to think the people will prevail over the sheeple....


Quote:


> Rockr69
> For making this statement you are General Rockr69's coolest Scout of the day. In addition to receiving nothing for this prestigious accolade you will also receive nothing other than knowing that using ''sheeple'' correctly in a sentence is this day's coolest thing. Semper Fi!, troop. That is all.


_Jayne Cobb : "I got a share of this here job. Ten percent of nothin' is, let me do the math here... nothin' and a nothin', carry the nothin'..."_

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFYYdY_54sc&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFYYdY_54sc&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFYYdY_54sc&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]

Definitely my fav!


----------



## GoodInk

I just got a message from Bri, he wanted me to tell everyone he is fine and says HEY!!!!!


----------



## Striker36

HEY! i saw my name a couple pages back and thought i would check in









just because im not being super active doesn't mean im not still keeping tabs on all you guys!

School is going well... allot of work and i have a ton of other stuff going on but im managing =D hopefully ill be able to get back in the Computers grove soon enough. but in the mean time i have started work on an AR-15 project with a couple other guys at school (all building weapons at the same time for different tasks) one guy is making a light weight battle rifle type platform, the other is making a multi-roll all around range/home defense type weapon and im going out and out long range precision on mine... ill post a picture or two when i start getting parts in in a few weeks. (allot of the stuff i want is back ordered)

OH! and im turning 21 in 10 days =D

its good to see all you guys are doing well. and WELCOME to all the new guys.

-Striker36 out


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12659062*
> HEY! i saw my name a couple pages back and thought i would check in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just because im not being super active doesn't mean im not still keeping tabs on all you guys!
> 
> School is going well... allot of work and i have a ton of other stuff going on but im managing =D hopefully ill be able to get back in the Computers grove soon enough. but in the mean time i have started work on an AR-15 project with a couple other guys at school (all building weapons at the same time for different tasks) one guy is making a light weight battle rifle type platform, the other is making a multi-roll all around range/home defense type weapon and im going out and out long range precision on mine... ill post a picture or two when i start getting parts in in a few weeks. (allot of the stuff i want is back ordered)
> 
> OH! and im turning 21 in 10 days =D
> 
> its good to see all you guys are doing well. and WELCOME to all the new guys.
> 
> -Striker36 out


Man what type of school are you going to?







Good to hear from you.


----------



## Striker36

its a really compressed Aviation Maintenance school. im getting 2100 hours of class in 14 months. its allot of work. and the guys im building the gun with are both former military. its completely unrelated to school lol. just something fun









mine will look similar to this when its done only the pistol grip and the stock will be OD Green (clack cheap plate on the stock) and will have OD Green covers on the rails and a black barrel with a different brake on the end


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12659122*
> its a really compressed Aviation Maintenance school. im getting 2100 hours of class in 14 months. its allot of work. and the guys im building the gun with are both former military. its completely unrelated to school lol. just something fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine will look similar to this when its done only the pistol grip and the stock will be OD Green (clack cheap plate on the stock) and will have OD Green covers on the rails and a black barrel with a different brake on the end


aviation maintenance, huh? what platform? I'm a P-3 pilot, so I know the horrors that mechs go through trying to keep these planes in air. more power to you, i could never do it. I just fly em, I don't fix em


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Alot of guns in this thread









More of a sword fan myself.

Anyway i'm bored so here's my geeky screenshot of the week









Sins of a Solar Empire - Entrenchment Xpac with Star Trek: Sacrifice of Angels 2 Mod.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


aviation maintenance, huh? what platform? I'm a P-3 pilot, so I know the horrors that mechs go through trying to keep these planes in air. more power to you, i could never do it. I just fly em, I don't fix em


right now im actually cramming for my general written (taking it tomorrow) then i have another 4 months till i can take the 3 tests for the Airframe part then a few more months till i can take the powerplant section. then ill start really looking for a job. im thinking ill look in the DoD contracted direction or commercial... not sure right now though. still need to get my Os and Ps and Writtens out of the way


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow.. I didn't know they had gun Projects in College now.. That is one CMSSC Class there. I want to build a 50 cal. Auto pistol. Wait.. There's my Desert Eagle.

Here is some more Funny videos for the 1900 Bash.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVLKZQ1Gx9s&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDCQ09cSdTg&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkgmA-_6Rxc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow.. I didn't know they had gun Projects in College now.. That is one CMSSC Class there. I want to build a 50 cal. Auto pistol. Wait.. There's my Desert Eagle.
Here is some more Funny videos for the 1900 Bash.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVLKZ...eature=related


lol not a college project... just something with a couple Marine corps guys in my class... went shooting with them a couple weeks ago and we all decided we wanted AR-15s... so we got a killer deal on lower receivers and ordered them together (75 bucks for a lower)


----------



## cigarbug

This thread covers a lot.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


This thread covers a lot.

http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/1217/dsc02464co.jpg

Uploaded with [URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

16 inch? loots good!. what manufacturer?

and yea... lol we do cover allot here >.< but in 1900 pages.... we love our toys in the CMSSC


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


16 inch? loots good!. what manufacturer?

and yea... lol we do cover allot here >.< but in 1900 pages.... we love our toys in the CMSSC


16" Bushmaster Pre-ban w/ flash suppressor.


----------



## Striker36

verry nice. i have a Spikes Tactical lower coming my way soon


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


This thread covers a lot.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ohh... I used to carry one of those IN The USAF Security Police in Sicily.. I miss that weapon.. it was soo, Intimidating.

Mine was full auto. No three round burst. They taught us to fire it by holding down the muzzle while we were firing on Auto because of the Muzzle Raise.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Ohh... I used to carry one of those IN The USAF Security Police in Sicily.. I miss that weapon.. it was soo, Intimidating.

Mine was full auto. No three round burst. They taught us to fire it by holding down the muzzle while we were firing on Auto because of the Muzzle Raise.


Just waiting for the zombies to attack.


----------



## cigarbug

Any gamers here? I play most FPS games. I would like to play along with some of you some time.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

You guys and your toys. I need to take pics of my early 1900's winchester pump action .22 carnival gun...its so pretty.


----------



## Striker36

HAHA Blue... i should really take a couple pictures of my collection... maybe next time i make a range run


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I had one of my CMSSC Scouts talk me into an Awesome buy for myself. It is a Cooler Master Cosmos S for $69.00 plus freight. $94.00 total. This is a $200.00 case Retail and 69 is such a good number. But I DIGRESS!!.

It is going to be Enigma0028. Any ideas on a theme would be helpful. Here is a picture of the case.






























Enigma did you finally get delivery of this case?


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Any gamers here? I play most FPS games. I would like to play along with some of you some time.


I play Battlefield BC2 quite a bit, same name on there too.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Any gamers here? I play most FPS games. I would like to play along with some of you some time.


I'm on Steam under GoodInk. I just downloaded Arma II Operation Arrowhead, but my internet sucks down here and I rarely can play online. Once I get back to the US I'll be online a lot more.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Any gamers here? I play most FPS games. I would like to play along with some of you some time.


I play a fair amount of Solitaire.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Any gamers here? I play most FPS games. I would like to play along with some of you some time.


KillaG747 on Steam. Clan name [UGC]KillaG747


----------



## cigarbug

Sent friend invites via Steam from "Mad".

My steam ID is madmankya


----------



## Blue Destroyer

My steam is combat engie


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


My steam is combat engie


combat engie not found


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Blaahh. Ill recheck it tomorrow


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12661414*
> Enigma did you finally get delivery of this case?


yes.. I got it.. It is in pristine condition and I will start work on it as soon as my Man Cave is finished. Right now I am modding a metal Building







for electrical, insulation, A/C and wallboard. Wifi and DECT 6 Panasonic Phone and intercom. I will have parts bins and a wall for my builds that I am finished with. Then I will have two small work stations for fixing and modding drilling and cutting. I haven't thought about heating yet. I may get about 4 old Pentum Ds in series and blow fans over a set of aluminum fins. LOL.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12663693*
> yes.. I got it.. It is in pristine condition and I will start work on it as soon as my Man Cave is finished. Right now I am modding a metal Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for electrical, insulation, A/C and wallboard. Wifi and DECT 6 Panasonic Phone and intercom. I will have parts bins and a wall for my builds that I am finished with. Then I will have two small work stations for fixing and modding drilling and cutting. I haven't thought about heating yet. I may get about 4 old Pentum Ds in series and blow fans over a set of aluminum fins. LOL.


Enigma I'm happy to hear that the case is in prestine shape and a great purchase for that low a price.









WOW that building looks and sounds great! Just in time for that case makeover!









BTW: Do you know how much $$$ that property here in NJ would cost just to house that?







A ripoff to say the least plus the ultra-high additional property tax.
















Well, you don't really want to know!


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12661040*
> Ohh... I used to carry one of those IN The USAF Security Police in Sicily.. I miss that weapon.. it was soo, Intimidating.
> 
> Mine was full auto. No three round burst. They taught us to fire it by holding down the muzzle while we were firing on Auto because of the Muzzle Raise.


Sicily, eh? Just so happens I'm going on deployment to Sigonella in about a month. Did you like it there?


----------



## Enigma8750

Catania is not my cup of tea. They will steal your shoes off of you there. But if you will take a little ride to Marina Di Ragusa and stay for a couple of days you will think that you are in heaven.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12667750*
> Catania is not my cup of tea. They will steal your shoes off of you there. But if you will take a little ride to Marina Di Ragusa and stay for a couple of days you will think that you are in heaven.


My step dad is from that region = mafioso lol!









Also there's a locals price and a tourist price in many restaurants in Italy.

Hmmmm how long do you think one of your computer cases would last in the garbage pile there?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12663916*
> Enigma I'm happy to hear that the case is in prestine shape and a great purchase for that low a price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that building looks and sounds great! Just in time for that case makeover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Do you know how much $$$ that property here in NJ would cost just to house that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ripoff to say the least plus the ultra-high additional property tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you don't really want to know!


That building is not mine. It was the closest I could come to showing you guys what I got. Mine is a 8x20. It is freaking long. It is ecrew or light tan with brown shutters and molding. The windows are smaller and I am going to do the A/C Unit just like they did this one. I am going to Mod a hole in the side for the cooling unit at 6 feet like that one. They must know something about it to do it that way. It will really look better to have it in the unseen side of the building and not in a window. I want the windows so I can peek outside and see what is happening in the pool. I Will be posting more pictures as time goes by.

I am Lucky here in Alabama. The land taxes aren't like up north and little regulations where I am. My property used to be the Sxxx but now it is the old section of town with no covenants. The old principal to our high school and several teachers and coaches used to live in my Hood so it is still nice.
Two of our city coucilmen live close by and like me..

Thank GOD. Amen.


----------



## Enigma8750

mine is like this one on the Inside except mine is only eight foot wide and not 10 like this one.










And alittle like this one except with double doors on the front.










I guess I can call this one my Enigma0028 Mod.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12668069*
> mine is like this one on the Inside except mine is only eight foot wide and not 10 like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And alittle like this one except with double doors on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I can call this one my Enigma0028 Mod.


Don't forget to put a biiiiiiig CMSS fathead on the side of that man cave


----------



## cigarbug

Wowwee! PC cases, guns, games, & meth labs. too cool.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12668069*
> mine is like this one on the Inside except mine is only eight foot wide and not 10 like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And alittle like this one except with double doors on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I can call this one my Enigma0028 Mod.


Enigma,

THAT'S JUST FANTASTIC!

Now all you have to do is put a business sign on it.









GOD Bless!

nickt1862


----------



## virus86

I finally cut my case to allow more airflow.


















I also noticed the top fan screws dont have enough room to come out without removing the entire top panel. So I enlarged the holes on the plastic top panel and now it will be easy to change the screws if needed.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Daddy Like....









*


----------



## DireLeon2010

LOL!

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV517Ei2SNs&feature=related


----------



## Rogue1266

HIS Unveils the Worldâ€™s Fastest Graphics Card: HD 6990 Fan 4GB GDDR5








http://www.hisdigital.com/de/news_show-173.shtml
830Mhz Core clock
5000Mhz Clocked memory!!!








12 inch's long!!!








300 watts!!!















Think it will play well???


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12673302*
> HIS Unveils the World's Fastest Graphics Card: HD 6990 Fan 4GB GDDR5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hisdigital.com/de/news_show-173.shtml
> 830Mhz Core clock
> 5000Mhz Clocked memory!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 inch's long!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 watts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think it will play well???


Well for one it's not gonna fit in our scouts without a space mod


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;12674221*
> Well for one it's not gonna fit in our scouts without a space mod


Lol I cut my 5.25 bay all to he'll, then traded away my 6870's for a 570 that fits perfectly. Now I have to go buy son more paint and primer and paint my hd bay...just when I think im done, im not


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12673302*
> HIS Unveils the World's Fastest Graphics Card: HD 6990 Fan 4GB GDDR5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hisdigital.com/de/news_show-173.shtml
> 830Mhz Core clock
> 5000Mhz Clocked memory!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 inch's long!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 watts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think it will play well???


I Saw two of those in crossfire.. It was amazing.
*
ASHES TO ASHES... DUST TO DUST










REND YOUR HEARTS AND NOT YOUR CLOTHES.*


----------



## seven9st surfer

Well, my RMA'ed GTX 280 came in today. Still waiting on my new 6950 eyefinity, should be here tomorrow. I was bored today, so I built a portrait triple monitor mount in preparation for the new card (the legs sticking out the sides, not the wallmounted part), but I couldn't wait till tomorrow to try it out. Loaded up Dragon Age 2 with SoftTH on my GTX 280, and it's freakin incredible. Can't wait to see what legit eyefinity in DX11 is gonna be like. BTW, those are 3 22" monitors for a total of 3150x1680 (and the total screen size is 42" diagonal)!

Eventually, I'm gonna upgrade to 3 Dell u2211h's, which are IPS panels. TN's just don't cut it for weird viewing angles like this. And sorry for the crappy phone pics, but the wife's using the real camera atm.


----------



## Enigma8750

So nice Surfer.. Love it.


----------



## Telnets

Personally, until someone makes screens with an edge less then 1cm thick, it still bugs me to play on multiple screens


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12671796*
> *Daddy Like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's that?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;12676081*
> Personally, until someone makes screens with an edge less then 1cm thick, it still bugs me to play on multiple screens


yeah, bezels suck. when I get the u2211h's, I'm gonna put the side monitors slightly behind the center so the bezels overlap


----------



## DireLeon2010

Sweet! Keep meaning to check those games out. Right now, New Vegas and LOTRO own my soul

Last of the Mohicans! Is it just me, or did that film have some of the best fight/battle scenes ever?







Wish someone would make a game based in that kind of game world.

And....no comments on the Lorne Greene song, eh?









Sorry. Still waiting for my new monitor! sigh


----------



## PapaSmurf

For you guys who like your military themes for your case builds and sleeve your cables MDPC-X has a new Combat Green Sleeve.

http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sleeve-sata-combat-green.htm
http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sleeve-small-combat-green.htm


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12676335*
> And....no comments on the Lorne Greene song, eh?


Made me want to go see Rango


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12676371*
> For you guys who like your military themes for your case builds and sleeve your cables MDPC-X has a new Combat Green Sleeve.
> 
> http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sleeve-sata-combat-green.htm
> http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sleeve-small-combat-green.htm


Cool. Hey Blue! Something for your build. Damn! Giving me ideas now. (Dangerous thing that is, yes?) I like the green.

I have something to say.

I hate hate hate where the holes for the screws for the fans are on this thing!









Can't get my screwdriver at the right angle because of the handle! Need either a screw driver with a long reach or another way to fasten the thing on.

End Rant.


----------



## virus86

I just ordered that for my case. lol


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12676566*
> I just ordered that for my case. lol


LOL! Oh it's nice. Don't get me wrong. I just don't have the right tool....as usual For now I'm just using the face.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12676335*
> Sweet! Keep meaning to check those games out. Right now, New Vegas and LOTRO own my soul
> 
> Last of the Mohicans! Is it just me, or did that film have some of the best fight/battle scenes ever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish someone would make a game based in that kind of game world.
> 
> And....no comments on the Lorne Greene song, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Still waiting for my new monitor! sigh


DA:Origins was a great game. definitely made with the PC in mind, and on nightmare difficulty was very tactical. DA2 seems a little dumbed down/streamlined, but is a lot more fast-paced. Kinda like Mass Effect 1 to 2, if you played those. Still very fun, though.

And yeah, Last of the Mohicans had some of the best fight scenes ever. Best was at the end where the dad takes on Magua with the battle-ax. Bad. Ass.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Might be down for a couple days while I wait for new parts if I sell my pc tomorrow. Got parts conning in over the next week though


----------



## Enigma8750

just something i found on the Net.. thats all.. I googled Daddy likes and that was what I got.

Anyone have a core Two for sale at a good price.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12676371*
> For you guys who like your military themes for your case builds and sleeve your cables MDPC-X has a new Combat Green Sleeve.
> 
> http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sleeve-sata-combat-green.htm
> http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sleeve-small-combat-green.htm


Those wire covers looks just like Jump cord we used to use all the time.. Very good find.. rep up.


----------



## cjc75

*Scout Maintenance Time!!*









So, I got my Tax Return, and I've been researching some upgrades for my Scout. Specifically, I am looking into doing a full custom Water Cooling Loop on my CPU, and maybe adding my GPU into it...

But, part of my research involved deciding where to mount a new Rad, as I have always believed that a Water Cooled Scout would be at its best, if the Rad and Fans were mounted in the front, as opposed to the back!

So, I pulled out my H50 Rad and its fans, and reinstalled them into the front 5.25 bays; just to see how it might or might not improve CPU Temps...

So first a "before" shot... which can also be seen in mt Sig...

I originally as some of you might recall, had my H50 Rad mounted on the Rear with a couple R4's and homemade shrouds, in a push/pull...









Well, as I said, I always felt that it would probably work better with the Rad mounted in the front 5.25 bays... so, tonight, I pulled my Scout apart, and the following is the end result! Oh an I apologize these Pics are a little more fuzzy, I think my old CoolPix camera is starting to go bad on me; I've had it for years... might be time for something a little newer and better!





































Four Black Zip Ties snaked around the front Rad Fan, and woven into the Scouts Frame are holding it all in place rather nicely... I have, an R4 pulling intake, going into one of my homemade shrouds, then into the Radiator... then immediately pulled out the other end by another R4 with no shroud.

I took one of my spare R4's and remounted it on the rear as seen in the first "after" pic above, and pulled the top "blow hole" fan out, cleaned it out, then remounted it, making sure it was actually running as exhaust...

I have so far, seen about an 8c drop in my CPU temp while idling on just the Windows Desktop and a 4c drop during moderate load..

For the record, as stated above I did this as part of my personal research into the viability of installing a full custom Water loop. I'm still researching parts for the loop at this point, but this little experiment has shown me how I can install a better quality Rad into the 5.25 bays, shows me exactly how much room I have to play with in there for a custom loop!


----------



## imh073p

Nice results on the h-50. I am thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

can someone please confirm that the Asus Crosshair IV will fit inside the Storm Scout case? i need to know as soon as possible


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12678142*
> *Scout Maintenance Time!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I got my Tax Return, and I've been researching some upgrades for my Scout. Specifically, I am looking into doing a full custom Water Cooling Loop on my CPU, and maybe adding my GPU into it...
> 
> But, part of my research involved deciding where to mount a new Rad, as I have always believed that a Water Cooled Scout would be at its best, if the Rad and Fans were mounted in the front, as opposed to the back!
> 
> So, I pulled out my H50 Rad and its fans, and reinstalled them into the front 5.25 bays; just to see how it might or might not improve CPU Temps...
> 
> So first a "before" shot... which can also be seen in mt Sig...
> 
> I originally as some of you might recall, had my H50 Rad mounted on the Rear with a couple R4's and homemade shrouds, in a push/pull...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as I said, I always felt that it would probably work better with the Rad mounted in the front 5.25 bays... so, tonight, I pulled my Scout apart, and the following is the end result! Oh an I apologize these Pics are a little more fuzzy, I think my old CoolPix camera is starting to go bad on me; I've had it for years... might be time for something a little newer and better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Black Zip Ties snaked around the front Rad Fan, and woven into the Scouts Frame are holding it all in place rather nicely... I have, an R4 pulling intake, going into one of my homemade shrouds, then into the Radiator... then immediately pulled out the other end by another R4 with no shroud.
> 
> I took one of my spare R4's and remounted it on the rear as seen in the first "after" pic above, and pulled the top "blow hole" fan out, cleaned it out, then remounted it, making sure it was actually running as exhaust...
> 
> I have so far, seen about an 8c drop in my CPU temp while idling on just the Windows Desktop and a 4c drop during moderate load..
> 
> For the record, as stated above I did this as part of my personal research into the viability of installing a full custom Water loop. I'm still researching parts for the loop at this point, but this little experiment has shown me how I can install a better quality Rad into the 5.25 bays, shows me exactly how much room I have to play with in there for a custom loop!


Proper Maintenance keeps your Weapon in Tip Top condition at all times and also keeps you Ready to fight at anytime. Without any Hang Fire.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12678142*
> *Scout Maintenance Time!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I got my Tax Return, and I've been researching some upgrades for my Scout. Specifically, I am looking into doing a full custom Water Cooling Loop on my CPU, and maybe adding my GPU into it...
> 
> But, part of my research involved deciding where to mount a new Rad, as I have always believed that a Water Cooled Scout would be at its best, if the Rad and Fans were mounted in the front, as opposed to the back!
> 
> So, I pulled out my H50 Rad and its fans, and reinstalled them into the front 5.25 bays; just to see how it might or might not improve CPU Temps...
> 
> So first a "before" shot... which can also be seen in mt Sig...
> 
> I originally as some of you might recall, had my H50 Rad mounted on the Rear with a couple R4's and homemade shrouds, in a push/pull...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as I said, I always felt that it would probably work better with the Rad mounted in the front 5.25 bays... so, tonight, I pulled my Scout apart, and the following is the end result! Oh an I apologize these Pics are a little more fuzzy, I think my old CoolPix camera is starting to go bad on me; I've had it for years... might be time for something a little newer and better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Black Zip Ties snaked around the front Rad Fan, and woven into the Scouts Frame are holding it all in place rather nicely... I have, an R4 pulling intake, going into one of my homemade shrouds, then into the Radiator... then immediately pulled out the other end by another R4 with no shroud.
> 
> I took one of my spare R4's and remounted it on the rear as seen in the first "after" pic above, and pulled the top "blow hole" fan out, cleaned it out, then remounted it, making sure it was actually running as exhaust...
> 
> I have so far, seen about an 8c drop in my CPU temp while idling on just the Windows Desktop and a 4c drop during moderate load..
> 
> For the record, as stated above I did this as part of my personal research into the viability of installing a full custom Water loop. I'm still researching parts for the loop at this point, but this little experiment has shown me how I can install a better quality Rad into the 5.25 bays, shows me exactly how much room I have to play with in there for a custom loop!


Good research!! 4c is huge!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh;12678951*
> can someone please confirm that the Asus Crosshair IV will fit inside the Storm Scout case? i need to know as soon as possible


I would have to say No it will not. The Extended ATX is not recommended for the Storm Scout Case.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12677256*
> Those wire covers looks just like Jump cord we used to use all the time.. Very good find.. rep up.


I saw someone using para cord for sleeving and it looked really good.


----------



## Rockr69

thanks alot! cjc75! now I have to try the same thing. See what you made me do?!!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh;12678951*
> can someone please confirm that the Asus Crosshair IV will fit inside the Storm Scout case? i need to know as soon as possible


Yes it will. I have the crosshair iv formula and it fits


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12676450*
> Cool. Hey Blue! Something for your build. Damn! Giving me ideas now. (Dangerous thing that is, yes?) I like the green.
> 
> I have something to say.
> 
> I hate hate hate where the holes for the screws for the fans are on this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get my screwdriver at the right angle because of the handle! Need either a screw driver with a long reach or another way to fasten the thing on.
> 
> End Rant.


Should I get a fan filter for this? Im also going to swap the stock fan with a blue R4.

I ordered a pair of [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB0036WTDHK]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036WTDHK"]these[/ame[/URL]] to change my side fan filters. The ones I got from ebay isnt cutting it.

I had to cut off part of the bottom side fan grill because it was pushing against my AX750.

I ordered my mobo from Directron and they charged me three times!! ARG!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12680594*
> Should I get a fan filter for this? Im also going to swap the stock fan with a blue R4.
> 
> I ordered a pair of these to change my side fan filters. The ones I got from ebay isnt cutting it.
> 
> I had to cut off part of the bottom side fan grill because it was pushing against my AX750.
> 
> I ordered my mobo from Directron and they charged me three times!! ARG!!


It comes with a screen filter installed all ready if I remember right. As for the side panel, if you get the air turbulence caused by the side panel grills, you could cut the grills out and cover with the filters.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Yes it will. I have the crosshair iv formula and it fits


Can ditto this; as I been looking at the ChIV Formula for myself and recently took some measurements. I've been thinking about upgrading to it, as I'm not too sure I can wait till June 20th for Bulldozer's release. I might not have the money available then...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Should I get a fan filter for this? Im also going to swap the stock fan with a blue R4.

I ordered a pair of these to change my side fan filters. The ones I got from ebay isnt cutting it.

I had to cut off part of the bottom side fan grill because it was pushing against my AX750.

I ordered my mobo from Directron and they charged me three times!! ARG!!


ARG!! Is right.







It has a filter....kinda. I'm planning on replacing the mesh with something better.










Them's look sweet. Thanks for the link. It's bookmarked for future consideration.

Been wanting this....










....but they've been sold out for months!


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


It comes with a screen filter installed all ready if I remember right. As for the side panel, if you get the air turbulence caused by the side panel grills, you could cut the grills out and cover with the filters.


No need to cut off the grills, I can unscrew them off. If I replace the grills with filters, then the dust will be caught after it passes through the fan.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


No need to cut off the grills, I can unscrew them off. If I replace the grills with filters, then the dust will be caught after it passes through the fan.


I think he's talking about the noise made by air turbulence because of the plastic grill. Didn't bother me at first cause I was used to the sound of a table fan blowing into my old rig, but it's bugging now.


----------



## virus86

Oh I see, the plastic grill of the side window. I dont hear anything. The R4s run super quiet and my Aerocools Sharks make more sound.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


I think he's talking about the noise made by air turbulence because of the plastic grill. Didn't bother me at first cause I was used to the sound of a table fan blowing into my old rig, but it's bugging now.










I just lowered my side panel fan speeds to 7 volts x 2 fans.. It was plenty for me but I didn't have anything but a 3870 and a 555 and that was a cool system.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


I think he's talking about the noise made by air turbulence because of the plastic grill. Didn't bother me at first cause I was used to the sound of a table fan blowing into my old rig, but it's bugging now.










Yep, I was.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Don't you hate random blue screens?

Was working in after effects earlier and my rig just BSOD on me, which is always fun.

The stop code given was 0x00000124.

I've tested the main things, my overclock is stable and the memory checker has found nothing wrong. My only though is that its a driver issue but whatever one that may be ill probably not find out.

Weirdly after effects gave me trouble on my old rig but it turned out it was just finding the memory problem I had with my old corsair 2x2gb set.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;12683838*
> The stop code given was 0x00000124.


Some quickly googling points to Hard Ware being the most likely source of this code.

I see quite a few posts about it on the Windows Seven Forums related to Motherboard BIOS settings; one guy posted about clearing his CMOS which resolved the issue, and another guy posted about discovering it was a voltage issue on his vCore, that adding 0.01 volts, resolved it for him, though can't image how such a tiny increase in volts would solve such...

Hope you find your solution to it!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Well like I said, I've tested the stability of my overclock and its fine, my temps are fine as well and the memory test didn't flag up anything there so im wondering what else it could be. But its never happened before and the only new thing ive added recently was the tv tuner card which was crap so ive removed that now.

Here's a list of what ive done since the BSOD.

1. Stress test with intel burn test - Passed
2. Monitored temps during test - Max 53c (never goes over 40c with normal gaming)
3. Tested memory with windows memory check - No problems found
4. Removed tv tuner card
5. updated to windows 7 SP1

I litterally cannot recreate the BSOD which is odd because surely one of the tests would cause the BSOD again if it was a hardware problem.


----------



## cjc75

Honestly, seeing as this is the first time you've seen this error, and likely not had any others for a long while?

Then I would say not to worry about it unless you get it a second time, specifically while performing the same task you were that triggered it in the first place.

As for your hardware. Can't imagine anything there that WOULD cause it. A 3.5 OC on that X6 isn't really much to cause problems







.. and those Ripjaws, damn are they nice! I'm still amazed I've been able to tweak the timings on mine and not have to make any changes to their volts or anything... I'm considering going down to 7-7-7-24 on them and see how that goes.

I would put in a guess that it was probably some fluke with After Effects?


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Well the only other bluescreen I apprently had was about a week ago but I wasn't at the desk at the time and just came back to find the login screen. Logging in then showed the windows error report thing stating what jibberish it usually does. However I swear windows reports every crash as a blue screen regardless of what it actually is lol

EDIT: A quick check back in the event viewer and that last 'BSOD' was the ATI driver failing and causing the system to reboot, different stop code too - 0x0000003b - so not related to this one.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;12684310*
> EDIT: A quick check back in the event viewer and that last 'BSOD' was the ATI driver failing and causing the system to reboot, different stop code too - 0x0000003b - so not related to this one.


I've had those on occasion myself with my ATI stuff... though mostly with some of the newer Catalyst packs.

I reverted back to Catalyst 10.3 a couple months ago, and since then, I don't really get the errors much anymore.









All though it is annoying to constantly have Windows Update popping up every now and then, and _"Your 5850 Driver is out of date!"_ LOL damn windows..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;12684310*
> Well the only other bluescreen I apprently had was about a week ago but I wasn't at the desk at the time and just came back to find the login screen. Logging in then showed the windows error report thing stating what jibberish it usually does. However I swear windows reports every crash as a blue screen regardless of what it actually is lol
> 
> EDIT: A quick check back in the event viewer and that last 'BSOD' was the ATI driver failing and causing the system to reboot, different stop code too - 0x0000003b - so not related to this one.


If you are running 11.2 then that doesn't surprise me one bit. I've had nothing but problems with it. For some reason on my rig it hasn't had as many problems, but on my friend's, I got BSOD, crossfire not working, weird flickering on just red colors while gaming. I had to reinstall the drivers about 5 times before it started working right, but CCC is still all messed up on his rig. It doesn't like to open and I have to kill it in task manager to close it all the way just to reload it so I can open it. On mine they only problem I've had is CCC closes randomly for no reason.


----------



## Enigma8750

Anybody have a core 2 that they want to get rid of.. PM me if you do. Just the Processor. I have the board and memory and everything else. Looking for a deal.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12685834*
> Anybody have a core 2 that they want to get rid of.. PM me if you do. Just the Processor. I have the board and memory and everything else. Looking for a deal.


Microcenter has them dirt cheap, even cheaper refurbed. What kinda core 2?

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0355471


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Woot got a i5 750 cpu/mb and should have a 2500k shipping tomorrow


----------



## DireLeon2010

A prayer for everyone in the path of this Tsunami. Interesting times?


----------



## Enigma8750

Hummmm... 89.00 for a Core 2 7500 1066 FSB. Nice find.. But still a little pricey. Thanks a lot and Rep up My Scout.

Hey Blue.. Cool.. Hey can you send me a pm of your rig so far.. I promise no laughing.. Actually I love your Idea.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12691718*
> A prayer for everyone in the path of this Tsunami. Interesting times?


I Stand with you in this prayer.


----------



## LostKauz

can i use this old cathode inverter/ switch and chop it up a bit and make it work in conjunction with my stock scout switch up top to control 3 led bars?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12685834*
> Anybody have a core 2 that they want to get rid of.. PM me if you do. Just the Processor. I have the board and memory and everything else. Looking for a deal.


What kind boss? Skt 775, 1156, 1368, AM2, AM3? If your'e working an AM3 Newegg has the Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz for $100!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12691750*
> I Stand with you in this prayer.


Amen.


----------



## Enigma8750

A fast 775 Rockr


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12691932*
> can i use this old cathode inverter/ switch and chop it up a bit and make it work in conjunction with my stock scout switch up top to control 3 led bars?


No .. but you can use LED lighting. The problem is the inverter pulls over a 100 watts of power and you dont want that kind of current running through your fan circuit.

Now you can run a jumper from the fan light switch to a Relay and then power the relay from the psu and then run the lights that way. Then your switch will only be actuating an electro magnet and you should be okay at that. Look up how to run a light through a Relay to get the Scematics. Its not hard. You just have to understand the circuit and it is easy as pie after that.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12693272*
> A fast 775 Rockr


I made an offer of $100 for a E8400 for you. We'll see if he gets back to me. He wants $135, but they go for only $165 on the egg.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12691932*
> can i use this old cathode inverter/ switch and chop it up a bit and make it work in conjunction with my stock scout switch up top to control 3 led bars?


*No .. but you can use LED lighting.*.










http://www.ledunderglowlights.com/blue4pcledinteriorkit.aspx

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F20gQPJ5DG0[/ame]

The problem is the inverter pulls over a 100 watts of power









and you don't want that kind of current running through your fan circuit.










Now you can run a jumper from the fan light switch to a Relay










Schematic contributed by JollySwagman. One of our own. What is funny is when I google stuff about the scout I always see our Thread most of the time. We are so Cool.

and then power the relay from the psu and then run the lights that way. Then your switch will only be actuating an electro magnet and you should be okay at that. Look up how to run a light through a Relay to get the Scematics.










Its not hard. You just have to understand the circuit and it is easy as pie after that.









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAvTnGqobLQ&feature=related[/ame]

http://www.overclock.net/11974926-post17068.html


----------



## virus86

Maybe this can help. I use this to control some LED lights in my case.

http://www.overclock.net/11974926-post17068.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Rockr.. I appreciate that..


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12693272*
> A fast 775 Rockr


I have a Q6600 quad if that works.


----------



## Rockr69

OOOHHH a Q6600. Those are awesome. Quad core for dual core money now!

I'm making a window for a customer, anyone want the other one? $25 + shipping. PM if you want.


----------



## Enigma8750

*scouts are super cool*


----------



## PapaSmurf

I was just checking on it in case you didn't take it. You have first dibs on it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12680179*
> I saw someone using para cord for sleeving and it looked really good.


Wow.. just take out the white inside strands and perfect wire Loom dude.. Rep up for that..

Check out this site.. They have a gazillion different type of paracord. I am gonna do my next rig with that stuff.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.net/ItemListing.aspx?pagesize=1000&catid=169&gclid=CN-KnITTx6cCFSRe7Aod3gMgGg


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12697542*
> I was just checking on it in case you didn't take it. You have first dibs on it as far as I'm concerned.


Life is full of surprises.. Let not the little things get in the way of the Blessings that come.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12697553*
> Wow.. just take out the white inside strands and perfect wire Loom dude.. Rep up for that..
> 
> Check out this site.. They have a gazillion different type of paracord. I am gonna do my next rig with that stuff.
> 
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.net/ItemListing.aspx?pagesize=1000&catid=169&gclid=CN-KnITTx6cCFSRe7Aod3gMgGg


Here is the thread on it, rep that guy for thinking about it.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/775454-now-w-video-cheap-beautiful-sleeving.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

There are three main problems with using Paracord as sleeve. First, it doesn't expand like actual sleeve does making it more difficult to use. Second, it is more prone to snagging. Third, it tends to fray more than actual sleeve does. The person in the Paracord thread denies it, but he is a bit of a fanboy so you have to take what he says (and what some of the other fanboys there say) in that thread with a grain of salt.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12698006*
> There are three main problems with using Paracord as sleeve. First, it doesn't expand like actual sleeve does making it more difficult to use. Second, it is more prone to snagging. Third, it tends to fray more than actual sleeve does. The person in the Paracord thread denies it, but he is a bit of a fanboy so you have to take what he says (and what some of the other fanboys there say) in that thread with a grain of salt.


And...the chute won't work.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

If you guys know much about audio a quick shout in my thread would be appreciated









http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/962947-best-way-connect-pc-reciever.html#post12698333


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> There are three main problems with using Paracord as sleeve. First, it doesn't expand like actual sleeve does making it more difficult to use. Second, it is more prone to snagging. Third, it tends to fray more than actual sleeve does. The person in the Paracord thread denies it, but he is a bit of a fanboy so you have to take what he says (and what some of the other fanboys there say) in that thread with a grain of salt.


I used to have to use para cord for Shoe Laces in the USAF and we used it to hold down tents and camo cover that covered Nuclear Missiles from satellite flyovers and we trusted it to Rapel down cliffs.. We used it for everything. It will fray if you take fish hooks and a Jeep to it.


----------



## Striker36

paracord is great stuff the laces in my boots right now are paracord... and a bunch of my tools are wrapped in it for grip (with a little bit of JB Weld to hold it in place.)

paracord is just awesome... if you cant fix it with Ductape and paracord just throw it away


----------



## GoodInk

Not forget the line badge holders


----------



## Enigma8750

Line Badge Holder.. Yea.. We could not have gotten through one day without the Parachute Cord.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12699220*
> paracord is great stuff the laces in my boots right now are paracord... and a bunch of my tools are wrapped in it for grip (with a little bit of JB Weld to hold it in place.)
> 
> paracord is just awesome... if you cant fix it with Ductape and paracord just throw it away


This is really true.


----------



## GoodInk

I think the most fun we had with it was on a deployment. We strung up a guys backpack using a fuel truck to tie it up out of reach.


----------



## FannBlade

*note to self. Check this thread more often*
I was 6 pages back


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12699460*
> *note to self. Check this thread more often*
> I was 6 pages back


yes.. you are so right. And believe it or not you still have missed things that happened that we have taken care of and deleted.


----------



## FannBlade

You had some action here too? I heard the folding Olympics had some drama also.


----------



## Striker36

did i miss something??? Boss... PM me please


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12699460*
> *note to self. Check this thread more often*
> I was 6 pages back


Now try keeping up when you hit the last unread button and it just takes you to the last post







It only happens in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12699504*
> yes.. you are so right. And believe it or not you still have missed things that happened that we have taken care of and deleted.


I missed that one too


----------



## H969

lol so true!!


----------



## Enigma8750

No Striker.. You missed nothing.. Nothing at all.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12699519*
> You had some action here too? I heard the folding Olympics had some drama also.


With Zodac in that forum there is always some sort of drama going on. That creature is such a drama queen.


----------



## Striker36

roger. good copy


----------



## ApexScalpel

I was directed here from the water cooling forum, very helpful thread!








I recently installed an H70 in my Storm Scout Case and because the fins on the EVGA X58 I couldn't set the fans up in the optimal push pull configuration. This is the problem I am having.

Here is how I have it set up right now:










Its idling at 32 and gets up to 52 under full load. Could I arrange the fans differently for better air flow?

I have the standard CM fans that came with the case as well as the two 120 mm fans that came with the H70.

Here is a template if it makes it easier to explain.










Thanks for any help


----------



## cigarbug

Drinking night, but here goes...
I am not familiar with the obstruction of the EVGA board, but many have installed the Hydros in the 5.25 bays as an alternative.

Is the Mofset the obstruction?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ApexScalpel*


I was directed here from the water cooling forum, very helpful thread!








I recently installed an H70 in my Storm Scout Case and because the fins on the EVGA X58 I couldn't set the fans up in the optimal push pull configuration. This is the problem I am having.

Here is how I have it set up right now:










Its idling at 32 and gets up to 52 under full load. Could I arrange the fans differently for better air flow?

I have the standard CM fans that came with the case as well as the two 120 mm fans that came with the H70.

Here is a template if it makes it easier to explain.










Thanks for any help


 reverse the flow of the top and rad fan.


----------



## Enigma8750

and blow out the Sides...??


----------



## Enigma8750

I like the radiator in the 5 1/4 bays. and then blow out the back and up.


----------



## PapaSmurf

With water cooling side panel fans should probably blow in to provide some airflow around the ram and mosfets.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12700499*
> reverse the flow of the top and rad fan.


Reverse the top yes. Hot air rises. Rad fan must be cooled with coolest air witch is outside of the case. I would reverse the side panel fans for cooler airflow over the chipset.

But if he want push/pull which I agree is best for the Hydros, he need to find a place for them to fit. A lot of peeps have trouble with the H70+ 2 fans (75 mm) fitting on the back.


----------



## ApexScalpel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12700430*
> Drinking night, but here goes...
> I am not familiar with the obstruction of the EVGA board, but many have installed the Hydros in the 5.25 bays as an alternative.
> 
> Is the Mofset the obstruction?


Its the tower cooler for the voltage regulation that gets in the way.


----------



## Enigma8750

Then it is the 5 1/4 bays to the rescue.

Unless you want to mount it all outside the back of the case.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ApexScalpel*


Its the tower cooler for the voltage regulation that gets in the way.











Wow. They moved the heatsink to the Voltage regulator/MOFSET on that board. EVGA can't handle success I guess.

The H70 can be mounted in the 5.25 bays, if you don't need the space. Browse the Scout gallery (links on first page of this thread) to get some ideas.

I had an H-50 on an EVGA 780i Sli push/pull, but the heatsink was on the NB.


----------



## ApexScalpel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Then it is the 5 1/4 bays to the rescue.

Unless you want to mount it all outside the back of the case.


There is a lot of space there, I wish I had thought of that before. Thank you!

Now I won't have time to work on that until next weekend (3 deadlines this week) so what would be the best reconfiguration of the fans I can do?

Both side fans blowing in, the top fan blowing out and up and the front blowing out?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12700627*
> Reverse the top yes. Hot air rises.


The concept of Hot Air Rises has absolutely NO place when it comes to ACTIVE computer case cooling. While it is a fact that hot air does rise, it does so at such a minuscule rate that once you have ANY fan moving more than 2 or 3 cfm in a case the effects of natural hot air rising will be totally and completely over ridden making it a complete non-factor. It's only relevant when you have a completely PASSIVE computer case with absolutely NO fans whatsoever. People really need to ignore the entire hot air rising concept as all if does it cause people to try to factor it into their cooling systems and quite often go with a less effective configuration trying to accommodate it. Do yourself and everyone else a HUGE favor and NEVER mention or even think about hot air rising in respect to computer cooling. It will only mess you up and cause problems.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The concept of Hot Air Rises has absolutely NO place when it comes to ACTIVE computer case cooling. While it is a fact that hot air does rise, it does so at such a minuscule rate that once you have ANY fan moving more than 2 or 3 cfm in a case the effects of natural hot air rising will be totally and completely over ridden making it a complete non-factor. It's only relevant when you have a completely PASSIVE computer case with absolutely NO fans whatsoever. People really need to ignore the entire hot air rising concept as all if does it cause people to try to factor it into their cooling systems and quite often go with a less effective configuration trying to accommodate it. Do yourself and everyone else a HUGE favor and NEVER mention or even think about hot air rising in respect to computer cooling. It will only mess you up and cause problems.


I respectfully disagree, Papa.

1. The lower intake at the front of the scout 1 x 140 mm together with the default 1 x 120 mm side panel intake is matched with the same fans top and rear in exhaust. If airflow is in balance, cool air being denser than hot air must be pushed upward. Vacuum effect.

Cool air in from the low points and out at the high points. That's Cooler Master's design, not mine.

2. Airflow not in balance will conflict with the above.

3. In theory, that flow can be altered by shifting fan positions, type, sizes, pressure, etc, to achieve a desired flow, but you would have to over power one side to compensate for the other.

4. The only analogy that comes to mind is that if your theory is correct, then a hot air balloon cannot fly on a cold & windy day.

5. Your criticism seemed pretty harsh.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


I respectfully disagree, Papa.

1. The lower intake at the front of the scout 1 x 140 mm together with the default 1 x 120 mm side panel intake is matched with the same fans top and rear in exhaust. If airflow is in balance, cool air being denser than hot air must be pushed upward. Vacuum effect.

Cool air in from the low points and out at the high points. That's Cooler Master's design, not mine.

2. Airflow not in balance will conflict with the above.

3. In theory, that flow can be altered by shifting fan positions, type, sizes, pressure, etc, to achieve a desired flow, but you would have to over power one side to compensate for the other.

4. The only analogy that comes to mind is that if your theory is correct, then a hot air balloon cannot fly on a cold & windy day.

5. Your criticism seemed pretty harsh.


I kinda have to agree. In my lian-li, I have 1 front fan and 1 rear fan. The top of my case is always warm to the touch while the bottom(even right under the psu) is cool to the touch. If your theory is correct the front half of my case would be cool and the rear half would be warm. Now in my scout with side, rear, top, and front fans I really doubt my temps would change all that much making the front and side exhaust and the top and rear the intake but I bet there would still be a difference in temps. Maybe only 1c, but any difference would mean your theory is wrong. With ENOUGH air flow, hot air rising theory could be beaten but that would take some high cfm fans and its not very realistic.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The top of the case is warmer because you have hot componants (the cpu, ram, vrms, mosfets, etc.) that create much of the heat in a system. It has very little, if anything to do with warm air rising.

And it doesn't take more than a few cfm's to counteract the effect of natural heat rising. Place a 5cfm fan at the top blowing down and it would overpower the natural effect completely. I know to some people it doesn't sound right, but it is a fact and has been proven time and time again. The reason that case airflow is normally from lower front to upper rear is NOT due to natural heat rising, but because in the original AT and ATX specifications the PSU which is mounted in the upper rear was used as the main exhaust component and the lower front was the furthest away from that so as to create the most effective airflow pattern. The upper rear in tower cases was NOT chosen for the PSU as there were no towers when the first AT specification was created. Cases where what is now called a desktop case (horizontal rather than vertical) with the PSU at the rear right. This had a airflow designed for front left to rear right. When they created tower cases they flipped the right to the top putting the psu on top, not the bottom. This was NOT due to the natural hot air rising phenomenon, but due to a lot of monitors plugging into the PSU for their power instead of directly into the wall. Having the PSU at the top allowed for a shorter cord for the monitor.

But in the end anyone who thinks that natural hot air rising is anything to be concerned with or needs to be taken into account when actively cooling personal computers is fooling themselves. It simply isn't so and isn't any more valid that the ideal size for a Windows swap (page) file is 1.5 times the amount of physical ram in a computer, one of computing's other prevalent Myths that unknowing users continue to perpetuate.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApexScalpel;12700894*
> There is a lot of space there, I wish I had thought of that before. Thank you!
> 
> Now I won't have time to work on that until next weekend (3 deadlines this week) so what would be the best reconfiguration of the fans I can do?
> 
> Both side fans blowing in, the top fan blowing out and up and the front blowing out?


















Lay out your fans in this config.!!!!!!!!!!!!........................................................
The hole 'Hot Air Rises' concept leave to the people that want to debate it.
This has always been the best config. for all of us in our beloved 'SCOUT'
case!!!!!!!!!!........................









EDIT: Or leave out the side panel fans all together. Some of us have had temps changes
from the fans being left out like me. I leave the pulling effect to the top and rear fans.
If you cut out your honey comb from your rear & top fan ports, you'll get better air-flow through
your case.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12701844*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lay out your fans in this config.!!!!!!!!!!!!........................................................
> The hole 'Hot Air Rises' concept leave to the people that want to debate it.
> This has always been the best config. for all of us in our beloved 'SCOUT'
> case!!!!!!!!!!........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Or leave out the side panel fans all together. Some of us have had temps changes
> from the fans being left out like me. I leave the pulling effect to the top and rear fans.
> If you cut out your honey comb from your rear & top fan ports, you'll get better air-flow through
> your case.


So the bottom front fan is actually doing something despite the drive bay being in the way?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12701471*
> 
> 5. Your criticism seemed pretty harsh.


He does that, you'll get used to it. Old age it seems has made him a bit ornery.

In fact hot air out the back and top is not a myth. It's been proven the best and dicussed many times here even before the arrival of our esteemed and albeit sometimes crotchity PapaSmurf.

In regards to the paticular issue at hand, with the mosfet tower blocking a push/pull in the traditional layout, the 5.25'' bay is the only alternative for the mounting location of the H50/70. What PapaSmurf did say that I agree with completely is, if water cooling is used the mosfet and memory cooling will have to be addressed. In this case I recomend rear fan as exhaust, top fan as exhaust and the side panel fans as intakes to help cool the upper mobo components.

I did in fact move my H50 to the 5.25'' bay yesterday. I did not notice a dramatic drop of temps as did cjc75, but it cleaned up the looks. The NB temp did increase, but it is still well within specs.


----------



## DireLeon2010

My old CodeGen....








....Am I silly for keeping this thing? I don't want to toss it out.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12703618*
> My old CodeGen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Am I silly for keeping this thing? I don't want to toss it out.


Only if you feel like you are


----------



## Enigma8750

I think its a good looking box.


----------



## Kaneda13

wow, new low temp for me. we opened up the windows to air out the house a bit (it's 56 degrees Fahrenheit out). Came back to my box to goof off a bit, and this is what i saw:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12703618*
> My old CodeGen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Am I silly for keeping this thing? I don't want to toss it out.


Send it to Enigma - he'll make good use of it.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12705848*
> Send it to Enigma - he'll make good use of it.


I'll second that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12703585*
> He does that, you'll get used to it. Old age it seems has made him a bit ornery.
> 
> In fact hot air out the back and top is not a myth. It's been proven the best and dicussed many times here even before the arrival of our esteemed and albeit sometimes crotchity PapaSmurf.


I never said that hot air out the back and top is a myth or that it isn't the best way to go for the most part. I only said that it has nothing to do with hot air rising naturally.


----------



## cigarbug

Back to the fun stuff...

2010 Scout gaming rig (EVGA 780i/Q9550):









My 2011 Scout (sig rig):









Improvised Mods:









Custom Case feet (for a little extra elevation)









Made from 1/4"(ID) flange washers with alternating OD sizes.

I hope this helps the club and inspires some new ideas.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12707069*
> I never said that hot air out the back and top is a myth or that it isn't the best way to go for the most part. I only said that it has nothing to do with hot air rising naturally.


Thanks for being a good sport Papa.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I can normally take it as long as I know it isn't personal. And I know I can be "crotchety" and "ornery" at times. My kids and ex tell me the same thing all the time, although they use a different word for it.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12709496*
> I can normally take it as long as I know it isn't personal. And I know I can be "crotchety" and "ornery" at times. My kids and ex tell me the same thing all the time, although they use a different word for it.


Lol. Wife and kids tell me the same thing. Don't take anything I say personally either. Its mu opinion and only mine. You can have a different, far less good opinion(







) and its all good. Plus im on happy pills so im feeling to good to fight. My back is finally starting to feel good. Finally out of bed and sitting on the couch.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12707671*
> Back to the fun stuff...
> 
> 2010 Scout gaming rig (EVGA 780i/Q9550):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG!! The wires!!*
> 
> My 2011 Scout (sig rig):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Much better*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improvised Mods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Case feet (for a little extra elevation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love the feet!*
> 
> Made from 1/4"(ID) flange washers with alternating OD sizes.
> 
> I hope this helps the club and inspires some new ideas.


Over all great job!


----------



## Enigma8750

I second that. Very nice build..










That is one tall case.. good air flow from the bottom.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12701844*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lay out your fans in this config.!!!!!!!!!!!!........................................................
> The hole 'Hot Air Rises' concept leave to the people that want to debate it.
> This has always been the best config. for all of us in our beloved 'SCOUT'
> case!!!!!!!!!!........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Or leave out the side panel fans all together. Some of us have had temps changes
> from the fans being left out like me. I leave the pulling effect to the top and rear fans.
> If you cut out your honey comb from your rear & top fan ports, you'll get better air-flow through
> your case.


I agree.. I was watching a youtube video on the subject and they summized that the best two fans were the bottom front inward and the top Blowhole fan blowing outward with out side fans. Just the inlet of fresh air from the negitive pressure of the Blowhole fan overpowering the bottom front.


----------



## black!ce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12707671*
> Back to the fun stuff...
> 
> 2010 Scout gaming rig (EVGA 780i/Q9550):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2011 Scout (sig rig):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improvised Mods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Case feet (for a little extra elevation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made from 1/4"(ID) flange washers with alternating OD sizes.
> 
> I hope this helps the club and inspires some new ideas.


nice job... pure awesomeness


----------



## cigarbug

The scout is a nice case. By far the best middy I've owned. My approach to modding it is to avoid permanent alternations that I may later regret, and usually do regret. That's not advice, just my hard learned lesson.

I have cut some small holes in the back side of the 5 1/4" bays that work well to route and hide cables.

Get yourself a hole punch kit. Greatest tool for cutting up to 1" holes in metal.

Air flow was designed on the well known principle: "that dynamite always blows down."


----------



## DireLeon2010

Cool with a side of awesomesauce! I want to flip my PSU back over to pull air from the bottom, but I was worried about it being able to breathe. ( I have an old blanket on my 'desk' as a kind of table cloth) So please, elaborate on how you made those legs

And thanks. I think I will hold on to the old CodeGen. I have a mind to turn it into a Tivo/emulator box for the living room.

And what the blank is going on in this ad?


















Reminds me of my last visit to the airport


----------



## DireLeon2010

Hero enters the seen 30 seconds in....








[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0m9BDGRJ4M&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0m9BDGRJ4M&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0m9BDGRJ4M&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Striker36

honestly... unless their was some one in that car next to it it probably would have been safer to leave the truck their instead of spreading the fire all over the place. those trucks are surprisingly safe even after a rupture. the odds of a catastrophic explosion are slim and none without some sort of outside interference


----------



## Striker36

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSo3HbkmiQU[/ame]


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow dude.. That was very cool.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12713215*
> Hero enters the seen 30 seconds in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0m9BDGRJ4M&feature=player_embedded


Wow.. The Human Spirit is a beautiful thing when it sacrifices for a friend.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12714068*
> honestly... unless their was some one in that car next to it it probably would have been safer to leave the truck their instead of spreading the fire all over the place. those trucks are surprisingly safe even after a rupture. the odds of a catastrophic explosion are slim and none without some sort of outside interference


Dude. It looks like some kind of fuel depot. You can see gas pumps and stacks of gas cans. I got to believe there was more going on than we can see in footage. He jumped into a burning fuel truck for gosh sakes.


----------



## Enigma8750

I agree.. There had to be some kind dire emergency.. pardon the Pun.


----------



## Smoblikat

Strom scout is meh, ive seen much better for the price.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;12714721*
> Strom scout is meh, ive seen much better for the price.


Thank you for your comment. Now go back to the Apevia Section.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Feed a fever....starve a Troll.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12714784*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feed a fever....starve a Troll.


Congratulations! You've won! coolest Scout of the Day honors! That is all.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12703618*
> My old CodeGen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Am I silly for keeping this thing? I don't want to toss it out.


Dude, that was the case I did my first custom build in. I LOVED it. i would probably still have it too, but It just got too beat up over the years.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;12714721*
> Strom scout is meh, ive seen much better for the price.


lol HAF 933.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;12715329*
> lol HAF 933.


Opinion & choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;12714721*
> Strom scout is meh, ive seen much better for the price.


Monkey.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12714732*
> Thank you for your comment. Now go back to the Apevia Section.


LOL!!!!


----------



## Kaneda13

So, I've never really liked the height of the bottom of the Storm Scout case, especially after I installed the fan at the bottom between the HD cage and the PS. So, sitting at work i was looking at the crank sprockets for the timing chains we've been doing as a bulletin, and I thought those would make a pretty good looking set of feet for me case, so here we go:

Started with 8 sprockets, de-oiled and washed.
I was going to brush them clean, but I ended up liking the look of them.









After I brushed the ends of the sprockets to make sure the Super Glue gel would stick, i stacked them up.









Not bad (if i do say so myself) for about 30 minutes worth of work.
While at the hardware storing picking up some super Glue, I get some felt pads to stick to the bottoms so they won't scratch my desktop.









Here they are assembled.









And a few shots of them under the case. The Original feet fit nicely inside of them, but i haven't permanently attached them to the case yet.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

They are some awesome looking case feet dude


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12713081*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool with a side of awesomesauce! I want to flip my PSU back over to pull air from the bottom, but I was worried about it being able to breathe. ( I have an old blanket on my 'desk' as a kind of table cloth) So please, elaborate on how you made those legs
> 
> And thanks. I think I will hold on to the old CodeGen. I have a mind to turn it into a Tivo/emulator box for the living room.
> 
> And what the blank is going on in this ad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of my last visit to the airport


http://www.overclock.net/12512421-post18552.html


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;12716851*
> So, I've never really liked the height of the bottom of the Storm Scout case, especially after I installed the fan at the bottom between the HD cage and the PS. So, sitting at work i was looking at the crank sprockets for the timing chains we've been doing as a bulletin, and I thought those would make a pretty good looking set of feet for me case, so here we go:
> 
> Started with 8 sprockets, de-oiled and washed.
> I was going to brush them clean, but I ended up liking the look of them.


For permanent mounting:
try flange washers (1/4" ID) and OD the same size as sprocket. One on top, one on bottom. 1/4" bolt (size long enough to go thru feet and into 1/4" leg opening, but not longer than to just get a nut attached. (If its too long you will not be able to get the PSU back in.) Felt or rubber protector on bottom flange covering bolt head.

Note: be sure to get bolts that can be flush mounted--tapered head \ / - make sense?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12719751*
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-coolermaster-storm-scout-i-ii-1856.html#post12512421


That link (Permalink) only works if you have the same post per page setting. To be universal you need to use the Post # Link just to the left of the Permalink. That way no matter what post per page count you have your profile setup to use you get that exact post.

http://www.overclock.net/12512421-post18552.html


----------



## cigarbug

my bad. edited in post above


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*











Feed a fever....starve a Troll.


I make that Legit.. LOL


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12720023*
> my bad. edited in post above


It happens and not everyone is aware of it. That's why some forums have the Permalink disabled.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;12716851*
> So, I've never really liked the height of the bottom of the Storm Scout case, especially after I installed the fan at the bottom between the HD cage and the PS. So, sitting at work i was looking at the crank sprockets for the timing chains we've been doing as a bulletin, and I thought those would make a pretty good looking set of feet for me case, so here we go:
> 
> Started with 8 sprockets, de-oiled and washed.
> I was going to brush them clean, but I ended up liking the look of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I brushed the ends of the sprockets to make sure the Super Glue gel would stick, i stacked them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad (if i do say so myself) for about 30 minutes worth of work.
> While at the hardware storing picking up some super Glue, I get some felt pads to stick to the bottoms so they won't scratch my desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are assembled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few shots of them under the case. The Original feet fit nicely inside of them, but i haven't permanently attached them to the case yet.


I LOVE THIS MOD.. This is sooo Cool.









Call the patent office right now. And have it under your name..


----------



## FannBlade

Love those feet. Great idea. 
I just finished up a set myself today.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


So, I've never really liked the height of the bottom of the Storm Scout case, especially after I installed the fan at the bottom between the HD cage and the PS. So, sitting at work i was looking at the crank sprockets for the timing chains we've been doing as a bulletin, and I thought those would make a pretty good looking set of feet for me case, so here we go:

After I brushed the ends of the sprockets to make sure the Super Glue gel would stick, i stacked them up.









Not bad (if i do say so myself) for about 30 minutes worth of work.
While at the hardware storing picking up some super Glue, I get some felt pads to stick to the bottoms so they won't scratch my desktop.










Looks great. I can think of two suggestions though. I would use something like JB Weld or an epoxy adhesive instead of Super Glue. That would hold better long term.

Second, felt would be find on a floor, but for a desk I think that rubber pads would be better than felt pads. The felt would slide more on a slick desk while the rubber would stay put better.

Just something to consider.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Took the wheels off my lian-li and trying to figure how to put them on my scout...


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Looks great. I can think of two suggestions though. I would use something like JB Weld or an epoxy adhesive instead of Super Glue. That would hold better long term.

Second, felt would be find on a floor, but for a desk I think that rubber pads would be better than felt pads. The felt would slide more on a slick desk while the rubber would stay put better.

Just something to consider.


yeah, i would have liked to get some thin rubber instead, just couldn't find any. the felt is only self adhesive, so i'll remove it once i find something i like better. i'll have to keep my eyes open, think i already have enough sprockets to make another set...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Love those feet. Great idea. 
I just finished up a set myself today.


Do Share... do.. share...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Took the wheels off my lian-li and trying to figure how to put them on my scout...


put scout upside down. Mark holes.. Drill and screw.. That easy.. just make sure you get them straight.


----------



## FannBlade

pics next couple days


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Congratulations! DireLion You've won! You are the Coolest Scout of the Week honors! That is all.


*

Quote:



Originally Posted by DireLeon2010











Feed a fever....starve a Troll.




















I agree.. That DireLeon2010 is the Coolest Scout of the Week and must be treated as such till March 18 Saturday when the Coolness wears off.





















*
*
BTW... Pics of my next Project. My Man Cave is going to be coming in.. Please No Drooling or Weeping in covetus. Be happy for me.. I always am for you guys..*


----------



## Blue Destroyer

On an awesome note was cleaning up the house in the middle if the night and found my 2 top rear big screws I was missing on my scout.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


On an awesome note was cleaning up the house in the middle if the night and found my 2 top rear big screws I was missing on my scout.


Let me guess, they were probably hidden 2 feet away from you.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by DireLeon2010 View Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feed a fever....starve a Troll.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12722231*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.. That DireLeon2010 is the Coolest Scout of the Week and must be treated as such till March 18 Saturday when the Coolness wears off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> BTW... Pics of my next Project. My Man Cave is going to be coming in.. Please No Drooling or Weeping in covetus. Be happy for me.. I always am for you guys..*


Oh gawrsh....I'm all blushing and stuff. Thanks guys.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

My thoughts are with those in Japan at the moment. Its a truly terrible disaster that is being made worse by the threat of nuclear meltdown and a possible second earthquake on the Tokyo fault line.

Even the place where I get my model kits from was affected and they are about 100Km inland. Lucky no-one was hurt and just their stock was chucked around abit. But stock can be replaced, people can't.

You can view the earthquake result at Hobby Link Japan here: http://www.hlj.com/specials/sendaiearthquake?utm_medium=slide&utm_campaign=TOP_page&utm_content=earthquake-banner.png

I hope that neither the meltdown or another earthquake happens because this is bad enough as it is.


----------



## Rogue1266

So I was fumbling through may elevator equipment today and I came across
these little beauty's!!!! 1,1/4 inch's in round & '5'mm thick! :thinking:Hmmmm


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


My thoughts are with those in Japan at the moment. Its a truly terrible disaster that is being made worse by the threat of nuclear meltdown and a possible second earthquake on the Tokyo fault line.

Even the place where I get my model kits from was affected and they are about 100Km inland. Lucky no-one was hurt and just their stock was chucked around abit. But stock can be replaced, people can't.

You can view the earthquake result at Hobby Link Japan here: http://www.hlj.com/specials/sendaiea...ake-banner.png

I hope that neither the meltdown or another earthquake happens because this is bad enough as it is.



Just goes to show, hug your loved ones everyday, for it may be their last. God bless those souls lost and God bless the survivors more, for they are the ones truly in need of grace.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12730076*
> Just goes to show, hug your loved ones everyday, for it may be their last. God bless those souls lost and God bless the survivors more, for they are the ones truly in need of grace.


AMEN!









Also hug and or caress your computer cases as it could be their last too.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well looks like im heading the the va clinic. then to the hospital for a back brace and mri and liver enzyme tests. possible overnight stay in the hospital as well...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12728231*
> So I was fumbling through may elevator equipment today and I came across
> these little beauty's!!!! 1,1/4 inch's in round & '5'mm thick! :thinking:Hmmmm


Look like case feet to me..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Just goes to show, hug your loved ones everyday, for it may be their last. God bless those souls lost and God bless the survivors more, for they are the ones truly in need of grace.


AMEN my friend.. You are so Right.. Its can sometimes be too late to say I love you..

I love all of you and I pray for the Japanese people and the Nuclear Regulator Commission to be able to stop the reactor chain reactions.


----------



## Rockr69

Moved H50 to 5.25'' bay. Temps no different, but looks much cleaner.










There's still time to get into the Most Beautiful Scout contest. Enter by clicking on link in my sig.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103065

OR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Moved H50 to 5.25'' bay. Temps no different, but looks much cleaner.










There's still time to get into the Most Beautiful Scout contest. Enter by clicking on link in my sig.


what did you use to attach the rad into the 5.25" bays?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103065

OR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134


COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus hands down


----------



## GoodInk

3DMark Vantage Basic Edition is now free! My results
3DMark Score
19714.54 3DMarks
Graphics Score
20258.17
CPU Score
18245.68

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2969637

Futuremark hasn't updated their website yet, download ver 1.1.0 from this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...e-1-1-0-a.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103065

OR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134  
212+ is a MUCH better heatsink. 5-10C lower temps than the AC Freezer depending on the cpu. Cheaper from    Amazon and free shipping .


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


what did you use to attach the rad into the 5.25" bays?


I used an old school 3.50'' to 5.25'' adapter like this without the bezel. 
I flattened the mounts indicated by the red arrow and imagining the mount the black arrow is pointing at laying flat, I cut straight down the side of the tab using snips so i could pull it up and twist it 90*. I then positioned the rad in front of these bent up and twisted tab mounts and used the H50 fan mounting screws to mount my excalibur as a pull fan through the tab into the rad. Then I used some longer screws, the same diameter and pitch as hard drive scews to mount my red led fan to the front of the rad for a push/pull combo. Like I said it didn't do squat for my temps and actually raised my NB temp by about 4*, but it's still within specs @ 40*c so I'm not worried. It'll take 80*C.









Just a heads up. I was at my local Best Buy the other day and they now have what looks like a Hyper 212 direct contact cpu cooler being marketed as a Rocketfish, their house brand, for $29.99. When I get some more dough, I'm gonna pick one up and see what it'll do in The Sentinel. I'll report results.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


well looks like im heading the the va clinic. then to the hospital for a back brace and mri and liver enzyme tests. possible overnight stay in the hospital as well...


Hate to hear that, keep us posted! Hope all goes well.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Being admitted. Enzyme levels through the roof, and want to give me some pain management


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


well looks like im heading the the va clinic. then to the hospital for a back brace and mri and liver enzyme tests. possible overnight stay in the hospital as well...


I pray that you are okay and that your Pain is relieved.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Moved H50 to 5.25'' bay. Temps no different, but looks much cleaner.










There's still time to get into the Most Beautiful Scout contest. Enter by clicking on link in my sig.


Every one.. You have great cases and this will be great fun.. Please enter and go for the win.

I think the Rad in the Box is the best placement since the H 70 came out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus hands down


Yes. the 212 is still king of the Air.. Coolers.. that is..


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Being admitted. Enzyme levels through the roof, and want to give me some pain management


Please get better!

May GOD help in healing you.


----------



## Enigma8750

Amen.. May Blue Destroyer get a blessing from his brothers here on the OCN and the CMSSC.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yes. the 212 is still king of the Air.. Coolers.. that is..










King of the BUDGET Air Coolers that is. It isn't in the same class as the Noctua NH-D14, Megahalems, and the like. But for $25 to $30 you can't beat it. You have to pay 2-3 times (or more) as much to do better. It only runs into problems when you throw a high OC on a 6 core or 4 (or more) core + HyperThreading at it. Then it get's overloaded with more heat than it can deal with effectively no matter what fans you hang on it.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Being admitted. Enzyme levels through the roof, and want to give me some pain management


Don't let it get you down. Here's a little prayer that always helps lift my spirits, and hope it does same for you.

"O Lord, bless this thy Hand Grenade that with it thou mayest blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy."
And the Lord did grin, and the people did feast upon the lambs and sloths and carp and anchovies and orangutans and breakfast cereals and fruit bats and large chu..

"First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin.
Then, shalt thou count to three, no more, no less.
Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three.
Four shalt thou not count, nor either count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three.
Five is right out.
Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."

Amen.


----------



## virus86

I finally got my mobo and I started building. Ill be able to have my full report in a few days.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12732783*
> Being admitted. Enzyme levels through the roof, and want to give me some pain management


You'll be in my prayers


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12733037*
> King of the BUDGET Air Coolers that is. It isn't in the same class as the Noctua NH-D14, Megahalems, and the like. But for $25 to $30 you can't beat it. You have to pay 2-3 times (or more) as much to do better. It only runs into problems when you throw a high OC on a 6 core or 4 (or more) core + HyperThreading at it. Then it get's overloaded with more heat than it can deal with effectively no matter what fans you hang on it.


Absolutely right Papa Smurf. I could not have said it better myself. Yes.. The 212 is the Best BANG for the buck but there are better but like Smurfy said.. You will have to pay 2 and 3 times the price for more..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12732783*
> Being admitted. Enzyme levels through the roof, and want to give me some pain management


Very not good to hear and my prayers are with you brother Blue, but while you're there you might as well slap a nurse's ass if you can


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12734110*
> Absolutely right Papa Smurf. I could not have said it better myself. Yes.. The 212 is the Best BANG for the buck but there are better but like Smurfy said.. You will have to pay 2 and 3 times the price for more..


Yep, I just did some looking around and it is still the best bang for the buck. Next up would be the Gelid Tranquillo for about $10 more, not by much and only if you push the 2 coolers hard.


----------



## Striker36

*ENTIRELY OFF TOPIC*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev67C7Gts6Y[/ame]
their is so much emotion in this rendition of this song that i needed to share it.

*ON TOPIC*

+1 to the hyper 212 coments


----------



## Enigma8750

Life is Simple,
Life is Short.
The Secret is,
Don't look back.
Keep your eyes front.
Watch for what is coming
Forget what is past.
Love always.
And light you will cast.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

scouts, help

is this wireless keyboard good for gaming ?

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-K350-2-4Ghz-Wireless-Keyboard/dp/B002MMY4WY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1300162336&sr=8-4]Amazon.com: Logitech K350 2.4Ghz Wireless Keyboard: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12735933*
> scouts, help
> 
> is this wireless keyboard good for gaming ?
> 
> Amazon.com: Logitech K350 2.4Ghz Wireless Keyboard: Electronics


The gamers I know prefer wired devices. One of the most popular gaming keyboards being the Logi G-19. Others can do well with any keyboard. I like a sturdy back-lit one myself. Wireless important?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12736277*
> The gamers I know prefer wired devices. One of the most popular gaming keyboards being the Logi G-19. Others can do well with any keyboard. I like a sturdy back-lit one myself. Wireless important?


I used a microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse for gaming for a long time with no trouble. I only bought a G510 and a RAT 7 as an impulse buy with tax money. Not having to constantly charge batteries is nice as well.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12736518*
> I used a microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse for gaming for a long time with no trouble. I only bought a G510 and a RAT 7 as an impulse buy with tax money. Not having to constantly charge batteries is nice as well.


There are many who game wireless. No doubt. Just to clarify, I play multi-player games (shooters). I am the kind of animal that wants every edge...performance, reliability, reaction, sensitivity, back-lighting, USB, and audio ports for headphones. Typically wireless devices are not among those listed in the "Gaming Keyboard" category. (e.g. if you google gaming keybord, you won't find many, if any.) At least I've not seen one.

Edit: I have a Saitek Cyborg kb. It has 4 back-lighting colors. When switched to gaming mode, you can assign colors to important keys. For example, I use a red layout. WASD are bright green, arrows are yellow, Num pad is dark green, and macro keys are orange. Also, it disables the Windows key. Genius! Has USB and Headphone and Mic jacks. Handles well, nice feel, very sturdy. Keys don't wear like my G-15's did. Mouse-G500


----------



## virus86

I go wired and Logitech. I am using a G110 and G500.


----------



## imh073p

Wired all the way! I use the Logitech Illuminated and the G5.


----------



## Mudfrog

Hey guys.. would swapping an aftermarket fan in place of the factory fans help out with my temps much? Honestly my temps are pretty good but I'd like to get it as cool as possible.

I have factory fans with the exception of the rear fan which has been replaced with a blademaster for my P/P H50. I also added 2x thermaltakes to the door and a 140mm (forget the brand) in the drive bays.. like I said it does a fairly good job with keeping my stuff cool, the 4890 is usually in the mid 50's under load and my PII is usually in the upper 40's under load. If swapping the fans out could lower the overall temps a few degrees I might look into it though.


----------



## GoodInk

G15 and MX518 for me, but that RAT looks nice. A couple nice things about the G15 is the windows button lockout, I have hit that button a few times in gaming and it sucks. The other is the screen, I use it more for monitoring my system, core temp and afterburner.


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;12738970*
> Hey guys.. would swapping an aftermarket fan in place of the factory fans help out with my temps much? Honestly my temps are pretty good but I'd like to get it as cool as possible.
> 
> I have factory fans with the exception of the rear fan which has been replaced with a blademaster for my P/P H50. I also added 2x thermaltakes to the door and a 140mm (forget the brand) in the drive bays.. like I said it does a fairly good job with keeping my stuff cool, the 4890 is usually in the mid 50's under load and my PII is usually in the upper 40's under load. If swapping the fans out could lower the overall temps a few degrees I might look into it though.


So the top 140mm is the only one thats still stock? I only swap out my fans due to aesthetics and sound. I think I read somewhere here that case fans all perform the same.

Speaking about case fans, I was only able to mount a side fan using two screws because the other holes are stripped. I dont think there is anyway to retap them so Im thinking of finding a bolt. Anyone have a recommended size and length?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12735352*
> *ENTIRELY OFF TOPIC*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev67C7Gts6Y
> their is so much emotion in this rendition of this song that i needed to share it.
> 
> *ON TOPIC*
> 
> +1 to the hyper 212 coments


[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww9JS8dJ9fY&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww9JS8dJ9fY&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww9JS8dJ9fY&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]

This one seems appropriate somehow. Whole villages in Japan....missing? Hard to wrap my mind around that.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12739996*
> So the top 140mm is the only one thats still stock? I only swap out my fans due to aesthetics and sound. I think I read somewhere here that case fans all perform the same.
> 
> Speaking about case fans, I was only able to mount a side fan using two screws because the other holes are stripped. I dont think there is anyway to retap them so Im thinking of finding a bolt. Anyone have a recommended size and length?


The top and the bottom front fan are stock. I have added the two door fans (120mm) and another 140mm fan where the drive bays are. The rear fan was removed to mount my blademaster for the H50 P/P.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12739996*
> So the top 140mm is the only one thats still stock? I only swap out my fans due to aesthetics and sound. *I think I read somewhere here that case fans all perform the same.*


This is not true. What is true is, it is hard to believe the manufacture specs due to the fact there is no standard for them to fallow.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;12740069*
> The top and the bottom front fan are stock. I have added the two door fans (120mm) and another 140mm fan where the drive bays are. The rear fan was removed to mount my blademaster for the H50 P/P.


Short answer: No, your stock fans are adequate.
Medium Answer: Marginal temp gains at cost of disproportional higher db levels with replacement fans.


----------



## BriSleep

Hi Everbody!!








Ok, rumors of my demise were greatly exagerrated!







Sounds good but somehow familiar....??









No, I'm not back and yes I like the idea someone told me E said I'm on a secret mission. That's the ticket, secret mission.









Meanwhile I'm on limited funding and shared resources computer wise. I have my computer but it's not quite connectable right now.







You guys will be the first to know when it is!









Someone PM me the link please so I can vote on MOTM! One more thing, eye appointment on the 21st but found out cataracts aside, if your blood pressure is always high you will have trouble seeing!









Oh yeah rolling your eyes a lot doesn't help.









Bri..........


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12742351*
> Hi Everbody!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, rumors of my demise were greatly exagerrated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good but somehow familiar....??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not back and yes I like the idea someone told me E said I'm on a secret mission. That's the ticket, secret mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I'm on limited funding and shared resources computer wise. I have my computer but it's not quite connectable right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys will be the first to know when it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone PM me the link please so I can vote on MOTM! One more thing, eye appointment on the 21st but found out cataracts aside, if your blood pressure is always high you will have trouble seeing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah rolling your eyes a lot doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bri..........


Good to hear from you General. If you tell people you're on a secret mission, then it's not a secret anymore

I can relate on the blood pressure. My eyes are always going wonky.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12742351*
> Hi Everbody!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, rumors of my demise were greatly exagerrated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good but somehow familiar....??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not back and yes I like the idea someone told me E said I'm on a secret mission. That's the ticket, secret mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I'm on limited funding and shared resources computer wise. I have my computer but it's not quite connectable right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys will be the first to know when it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone PM me the link please so I can vote on MOTM! One more thing, eye appointment on the 21st but found out cataracts aside, if your blood pressure is always high you will have trouble seeing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah rolling your eyes a lot doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bri..........


Good to see you Bri! Things are not the same around here with out you. If you where wanting to vote for E, its too late, the polls closed. He didn't win but man that was good MOTM, all the builds were great, well maybe one or two were OK. Here is the link to it
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/956075-february-motm-congratulations-rushmore1205.html

Here is March's MOTM
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/964871-march-mod-month-contest-thread-nominate.html

BTW I'm thinking about putting mine in the mix this time.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12742351*
> Hi Everbody!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, rumors of my demise were greatly exagerrated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good but somehow familiar....??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not back and yes I like the idea someone told me E said I'm on a secret mission. That's the ticket, secret mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I'm on limited funding and shared resources computer wise. I have my computer but it's not quite connectable right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys will be the first to know when it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone PM me the link please so I can vote on MOTM! One more thing, eye appointment on the 21st but found out cataracts aside, if your blood pressure is always high you will have trouble seeing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah rolling your eyes a lot doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bri..........


Hey good to see you again bro!!
Will be looking forward to your words on these pages again!!


----------



## virus86

Finished building!

Picture Album


----------



## thecyb0rg

Just a friendly reminder to everyone receiving their replacement SB gear, particularly motherboards and owners of h50/h70 -- when plugging in Pump, quadruple check you didnt plug the three pin plug into the leftmost pins. Started up windows to core temp freaking out and my fan conteoller going ape **** because my cpu was bouncing off 100 degree limit.

Sent from my rooted 1992 carphone


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12748707*
> Just a friendly reminder to everyone receiving their replacement SB gear, particularly motherboards and owners of h50/h70 -- when plugging in Pump, quadruple check you didnt plug the three pin plug into the leftmost pins. Started up windows to core temp freaking out and my fan conteoller going ape **** because my cpu was bouncing off 100 degree limit.
> 
> Sent from my rooted 1992 carphone


I think I would have pooped


----------



## MuzicFreq

Will be posting a pic of my pc next month once I get some managment done>.>
Also changing out all fans for blue LED fans (even the corsair fan from H50)







thinking about getting some blue sound activated cathodes for looks.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12748786*
> I think I would have pooped


haha, I yanked the power cable out of the back of the computer so fast...i was like chuck norris fast. Re-positioned 3-pin plug on right most pins and all was well. I could almost hear my CPU cursing at me


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12722177*
> Do Share... do.. share...


Pics of the case feet can be seen here.


----------



## chillgreg

Hi Papa Smurf and fellow scouts,

Just got back from Umart with my new Storm Scout and parts for my 1st ever system build. I'm so excited!







It took soo long to make up my mind what to get, it almost did my head in lol. But now it's all here and I'm about to get stuck in.

I haven't even opened the boxes yet! - I wanted to register here first before I decommissioned old faithful HP and went offline for a few hours. I'm so glad I found this club and forum, I've read a bit already and people seem really nice and friendly and helpful.

Wish me luck lol. Pics and report coming soon I hope.

Cheers and nice to be here








Greg


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chillgreg*


Hi Papa Smurf and fellow scouts,

Just got back from Umart with my new Storm Scout and parts for my 1st ever system build. I'm so excited!







*It took soo long to make up my mind what to get,* it almost did my head in lol. But now it's all here and I'm about to get stuck in.


Congrats on your new build. Decisions on hardware will never get easy seems like there is always new stuff to research when next build comes due.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chillgreg*


Hi Papa Smurf and fellow scouts,

Just got back from Umart with my new Storm Scout and parts for my 1st ever system build. I'm so excited!







It took soo long to make up my mind what to get, it almost did my head in lol. But now it's all here and I'm about to get stuck in.

I haven't even opened the boxes yet! - I wanted to register here first before I decommissioned old faithful HP and went offline for a few hours. I'm so glad I found this club and forum, I've read a bit already and people seem really nice and friendly and helpful.

Wish me luck lol. Pics and report coming soon I hope.

Cheers and nice to be here








Greg


Welcome and congrads on popping your cherry. The first time is the best one, take your time and double check everything.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Congrats on your new build. Decisions on hardware will never get easy seems like there is always new stuff to research when next build comes due.



Completely not true. If we all were loaded with money picking hardware would be easy!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Finished building!

Picture Album



Nice build Virus.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Completely not true. If we all were loaded with money picking hardware would be easy!











Indeed! I'll take one of those....two of those....load ALL of those into the truck....


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Completely not true. If we all were loaded with money picking hardware would be easy!










Very true! 1 SR2 please oohhh and 4 580's, just double that please!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Indeed! I'll take one of those....two of those....load ALL of those into the truck....


This


----------



## virus86

Any know a good single bay, fan controller? Preferably:
- 4-6 channels
- 10W+/channel
- Temperature sensors

My current Scythe's 2nd channel crapped out and its 1 year and a month old, so no warranty. I had two 140mm aerocool sharks on that channel. Each fan is rated at 4.5W and each channel is rates at 12W. Either the fans are pulling more that listed or its just old age of the fan controller.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12753436*
> Any know a good single bay, fan controller? Preferably:
> - 4-6 channels
> - 10W+/channel
> - Temperature sensors
> 
> My current Scythe's 2nd channel crapped out and its 1 year and a month old, so no warranty. I had two 140mm aerocool sharks on that channel. Each fan is rated at 4.5W and each channel is rates at 12W. Either the fans are pulling more that listed or its just old age of the fan controller.


Lamptron makes good ones.
http://www.lamptron.com/


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well still layed up in bed. on doc orderes till saturday to stay in bed. really hating this. i hate being confined. atleast im catching up on my re-runs.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12753436*
> Any know a good single bay, fan controller? Preferably:
> - 4-6 channels
> - 10W+/channel
> - Temperature sensors
> 
> My current Scythe's 2nd channel crapped out and its 1 year and a month old, so no warranty. I had two 140mm aerocool sharks on that channel. Each fan is rated at 4.5W and each channel is rates at 12W. Either the fans are pulling more that listed or its just old age of the fan controller.


NZXT

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992004&cm_re=nzxt_fan_controller-_-11-992-004-_-Product

Note: has Auto and Manual control modes. In auto, the temp sensors control the fan. (Sensor 1 controls Fan 1, etc). Decent amps (8 amps per channel methinks) 5 channels


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12754150*
> NZXT
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992004&cm_re=nzxt_fan_controller-_-11-992-004-_-Product
> 
> Note: has Auto and Manual control modes. In auto, the temp sensors control the fan. (Sensor 1 controls Fan 1, etc). Decent amps (8 amps per channel methinks) 5 channels


But it's a TWO bay device. He is looking for a single bay.


----------



## chillgreg

Thank you GoodInk And FannBlade for your kind welcome. Am I a member yet, or is there an initiation I have to go through







And I see I need a better handle, but this can't be changed once joined as far as I can see...

Can I ask please: I'm not planning to do a fresh install of Windows, will this be a problem? Will Windows 7 have any histrionics when it detects a new motherboard?

Thanks
Greg


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12757436*
> Thank you GoodInk And FannBlade for your kind welcome. Am I a member yet, or is there an initiation I have to go through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I see I need a better handle, but this can't be changed once joined as far as I can see...


You have to send all of the members cookies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12757436*
> Can I ask please: I'm not planning to do a fresh install of Windows, will this be a problem? Will Windows 7 have any histrionics when it detects a new motherboard?
> 
> Thanks
> Greg


Depends on the motherboard. Going from an Intel Chipset to another Intel Chipset should be fairly straight forward. Going from an nVidia or AMD chipset to something else can be more problematic, but will probably be okay. The biggest problem could be which version of Win 7 it is. If it's an OEM version then it probably won't activate due to licensing issues since it is legally tied to the original motherboard it was installed on or the exact same model in the case of replacing a defective one.


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12757599*
> You have to send all of the members cookies.


lmao! see what I can do...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12757599*
> Depends on the motherboard. Going from an Intel Chipset to another Intel Chipset should be fairly straight forward. Going from an nVidia or AMD chipset to something else can be more problematic, but will probably be okay. The biggest problem could be which version of Win 7 it is. If it's an OEM version then it probably won't activate due to licensing issues since it is legally tied to the original motherboard it was installed on or the exact same model in the case of replacing a defective one.


Wow thanks for the quick reply, and nice to meet you Papa. Yes going from Intel to Intel. And (believe it or not) my Dad and I purchased an actual retail Win7 when they had the 3-pack special last year...so hopefully activation shouldn't be a problem.

Cheers
Greg


----------



## cigarbug




----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12757436*
> Thank you GoodInk And FannBlade for your kind welcome. Am I a member yet, or is there an initiation I have to go through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I see I need a better handle, but this can't be changed once joined as far as I can see...
> 
> Can I ask please: I'm not planning to do a fresh install of Windows, will this be a problem? Will Windows 7 have any histrionics when it detects a new motherboard?
> 
> Thanks
> Greg


Post some pics and fill out the form on the first page, then you'll be in


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12735933*
> scouts, help
> 
> is this wireless keyboard good for gaming ?
> 
> Amazon.com: Logitech K350 2.4Ghz Wireless Keyboard: Electronics


The Holy Law of Gaming says
1. Thou Shalt NOT use a wireless keyboard or mouse for gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12742351*
> Hi Everbody!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, rumors of my demise were greatly exagerrated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good but somehow familiar....??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not back and yes I like the idea someone told me E said I'm on a secret mission. That's the ticket, secret mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I'm on limited funding and shared resources computer wise. I have my computer but it's not quite connectable right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys will be the first to know when it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone PM me the link please so I can vote on MOTM! One more thing, eye appointment on the 21st but found out cataracts aside, if your blood pressure is always high you will have trouble seeing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah rolling your eyes a lot doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bri..........


I told them that you were on a secret mission and You broke radio silence. Change to Frequency March MOTM and Vote or I will put your peg in the wood chipper. LOL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12749087*
> Pics of the case feet can be seen here.


You can't rest a few pictures here. You Just Hyperlink.. What is that.. LOL:kungfu:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12751485*
> Hi Papa Smurf and fellow scouts,
> 
> Just got back from Umart with my new Storm Scout and parts for my 1st ever system build. I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took soo long to make up my mind what to get, it almost did my head in lol. But now it's all here and I'm about to get stuck in.
> 
> I haven't even opened the boxes yet! - I wanted to register here first before I decommissioned old faithful HP and went offline for a few hours. I'm so glad I found this club and forum, I've read a bit already and people seem really nice and friendly and helpful.
> 
> Wish me luck lol. Pics and report coming soon I hope.
> 
> Cheers and nice to be here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


I know that feeling.. Remember to check your Motherboard standoffs to your motherboard. They sometimes add an extra for you to make you sweat.
Welcome to the Club and send us some pictures of your Rig after you build it but you already sound like a Scout to me. Fill out that form.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12752876*
> Completely not true. If we all were loaded with money picking hardware would be easy!


Trust me.. There has been time when I had money and I still wondered for days about the parts. Picking parts is like taking a test. Go with your first answer and don't erase and redo or you will have to send it back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12753436*
> Any know a good single bay, fan controller? Preferably:
> - 4-6 channels
> - 10W+/channel
> - Temperature sensors
> 
> My current Scythe's 2nd channel crapped out and its 1 year and a month old, so no warranty. I had two 140mm aerocool sharks on that channel. Each fan is rated at 4.5W and each channel is rates at 12W. Either the fans are pulling more that listed or its just old age of the fan controller.


I Love the Sunbeam Reobus. They have huge controllers for four and they can take alot of wattage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12753891*
> well still laid up in bed. on doc orders till Saturday to stay in bed. really hating this. i hate being confined. at least im catching up on my re-runs.


I was confinded in bed once.. I had a condom catheter and life was so great.
Nothing better than laying there talking to loved ones while you are emptying your bladder and no one has a clue you're doing it.. LOL.. My favorite show in bed was How do they Make that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12757436*
> Thank you GoodInk And FannBlade for your kind welcome. Am I a member yet, or is there an initiation I have to go through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I see I need a better handle, but this can't be changed once joined as far as I can see...
> 
> Can I ask please: I'm not planning to do a fresh install of Windows, will this be a problem? Will Windows 7 have any histrionics when it detects a new motherboard?
> 
> Thanks
> Greg


If you put in a new motherboard you will probably need to reinstall the OS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12757662*
> lmao! see what I can do...
> 
> I like the Peanut butter Wafers that you can get at Wal Mart. They are habit forming.
> 
> Wow thanks for the quick reply, and nice to meet you Papa. Yes going from Intel to Intel. And (believe it or not) my Dad and I purchased an actual retail Win7 when they had the 3-pack special last year...so hopefully activation shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Cheers
> Greg


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12758492*
> Post some pics and fill out the form on the first page, then you'll be in


Will do. I don't hold much hope for spectacular cable management first go, but I'm focusing first on getting it up and running nice and stable, then do some OC and see what this little beasty can do! Then later maybe some sleeves and purdy lights. I'd love to 3M carbon fibre it too, but that stuff's expensive!

I filled out the form last night too. But I can't figure out the signature doh!

Is cigarbug saying I'm a troll because I'm a newbie and still have my HP listed as my system?


----------



## Enigma8750

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-BoUyiNdDk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGnMlWyLONo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12758571*
> If you put in a new motherboard you will probably need to reinstall the OS.


Well I'll find out soon enough...peanut butter wafers eh? Too bad we don't have Walmart down under!







But we DO have Tim Tams


----------



## Enigma8750

Nice work FannBlade..!!! You the Dawg.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12758627*
> Will do. I don't hold much hope for spectacular cable management first go, but I'm focusing first on getting it up and running nice and stable, then do some OC and see what this little beasty can do! Then later maybe some sleeves and purdy lights. I'd love to 3M carbon fibre it too, but that stuff's expensive!
> 
> I filled out the form last night too. But I can't figure out the signature doh!
> 
> Is cigarbug saying I'm a troll because I'm a newbie and still have my HP listed as my system?


Go here
http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editsignature

and paste this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K10;6482714*
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/URL]


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12759018*
> Go here
> http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editsignature
> 
> and paste this


Thanks, I tried that earlier, I just did it again, but I must be missing something.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12758627*
> Will do. I don't hold much hope for spectacular cable management first go, but I'm focusing first on getting it up and running nice and stable, then do some OC and see what this little beasty can do! Then later maybe some sleeves and purdy lights. I'd love to 3M carbon fibre it too, but that stuff's expensive!
> 
> I filled out the form last night too. But I can't figure out the signature doh!
> 
> Is cigarbug saying I'm a troll because I'm a newbie and still have my HP listed as my system?


Not at all. Quite to the contrary, welcome aboard. It had to do with prior posts.


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12759100*
> Not at all. Quite to the contrary, welcome aboard. It had to do with prior posts.


omg foot in mouth disease! So Sorry. And thank you.









Edit: PS I also belong to a photography forum, where the abuse, surliness and trolling is rife, not quite used to such a friendly welcoming place!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12759058*
> Thanks, I tried that earlier, I just did it again, but I must be missing something.


I'm not sure, I think someone had this problem before but I'm not sure how to fix it.


----------



## chillgreg

I'm thinking that prior to decommissioning my old HP, I'd like to get a benchmark, so I can feel even better about my new system. There are so many listed, is there one in particular that anyone would recommend to benchmark overall system performasnce? Apart from the Windows Experience Index, of course lol.
Ta


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12759058*
> Thanks, I tried that earlier, I just did it again, but I must be missing something.


Just copy the portion in the box starting with the *[*[/COLOR] before the first center and ending with the *]* after the last /center and past that into your sig.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12759443*
> I'm thinking that prior to decommissioning my old HP, I'd like to get a benchmark, so I can feel even better about my new system. There are so many listed, is there one in particular that anyone would recommend to benchmark overall system performasnce? Apart from the Windows Experience Index, of course lol.
> Ta


PCMark, you can get a one free trail with each an address or 2







The other would be PassMark 30 day evaluation, per PC.

PCMark
http://3dmark.com/pcmv-trial;jsessionid=CEDB0F2011EAD55FEC4F002BFBCBE572?pcmVantageResults=0&dm06Results=7&dm11Results=0&dmVantageResults=2&pcm05Results=0&pcm7Results=0&page=%2Fpcmarkvantage-trial.action&show_ads=true&isAdmin=false&dm03Results=0&dm05Results=0

PassMark
http://www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm


----------



## Kaneda13

almost spring time... that means i can *hopefully* get back to my summer project and finally get that engine harness built and get my e30 m30 on the road; a TRUE 335. >


----------



## virus86

Im going to get this. Full speed CPU fan is already getting annoying.


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


PCMark, you can get a one free trail with each an address or 2







The other would be PassMark 30 day evaluation, per PC.

PCMark
http://3dmark.com/pcmv-trial;jsessio...&dm05Results=0

PassMark
http://www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm


Thank you Sir!


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12759666*
> Just copy the portion in the box starting with the *[*[/COLOR] before the first center and ending with the *]* after the last /center and past that into your sig.




Thanks. I'm pretty sure that's what I did, but I'll give it another go now.

Edit: Same result :s

Edit: It's ALIVE!!! Thanks all


----------



## Enigma8750

Also Furmark is good for testing your video...

And Unigine 'Heaven' DX11 Benchmark 2.5 is a great Benchmark too.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chillgreg*


Thanks. I'm pretty sure that's what I did, but I'll give it another go now.

Edit: Same result :s


Put PHP in front of the line with these [ ] around it.. and then end the line with /PHP surrounded by these [ ]


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Put PHP in front of the line with these [ ] around it.. and then end the line with /PHP surrounded by these [ ]


Kewl!!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chillgreg*


Thanks. I'm pretty sure that's what I did, but I'll give it another go now.

Edit: Same result :s


Doesn't look like it. It looks correct now.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Put PHP in front of the line with these [ ] around it.. and then end the line with /PHP surrounded by these [ ]


And the winner is..........Enigma8750!!!!! Congratulations have just won a new car!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Welcome aboard chillgreg, but you're not finished. We also require pics of your Scout. Please post asap 'cuz we need to see the pics! We need them! Do you understand?!!!!POST THOSE PICS!!!! And then you'll be official









Sometimes this modding bug gets the better of me and I end up doing stuff like this;

Yep they fit!









Painted









My Scout is so pretty, I wish I could enter my own contest


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Welcome aboard chillgreg, but you're not finished. We also require pics of your Scout. Please post asap 'cuz we need to see the pics! We need them! Do you understand?!!!!POST THOSE PICS!!!! And then you'll be official









Sometimes this modding bug gets the better of me and I end up doing stuff like this;

Yep they fit!









Painted









My Scout is so pretty, I wish I could enter my own contest


















Simple but effective







Is that a stealth drive I spy?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Simple but effective







Is that a stealth drive I spy?


What drive? I know not of what you speak. Any of the rest of you guys see a drive? Stealth drive...Yeah.....


----------



## chillgreg

*If you're happy and you know it*









Thanks again to all, and what an awesome bunch you are! Yes photos coming soon I promise!


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Welcome aboard chillgreg, but you're not finished. We also require pics of your Scout. Please post asap 'cuz we need to see the pics! We need them! Do you understand?!!!!POST THOSE PICS!!!! And then you'll be official



















hehehe NICE Scout! 
(Mine is literally in pieces all over the floor...its 1.34 pm here in Oz, gotta bit more work to do then I can get this thing built!)

I think I'm aiming at something a little more discrete like this:


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Nice work FannBlade..!!! You the Dawg.


You're killing me!







woooof wooooof


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Welcome aboard chillgreg, but you're not finished. We also require pics of your Scout. Please post asap 'cuz we need to see the pics! We need them! Do you understand?!!!!POST THOSE PICS!!!! And then you'll be official









Sometimes this modding bug gets the better of me and I end up doing stuff like this;

Yep they fit!

My Scout is so pretty, I wish I could enter my own contest


















Love the orange carbon fiber!! It's soooo shiny!


----------



## Enigma8750

Fannblade ... I want some of those Feets... I loves me some feets.. VerY NICE Dawg.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Those feet are quite a feat.


----------



## FannBlade




----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12762022*
> You're killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woooof wooooof
> 
> http://fannblade.com/100trophy/100tc109.jpg
> http://fannblade.com/100trophy/100tc114.jpg
> ttp://fannblade.com/100trophy/100tc116.jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12762435*
> Fannblade ... I want some of those Feets... I loves me some feets.. VerY NICE Dawg.


me too. those are SEXY. get them anodized a couple colors and you might have a product you could sell for BIG money

i want a set for the reactor. only painted black


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12764277*
> me too. those are SEXY. get them anodized a couple colors and you might have a product you could sell for BIG money
> 
> i want a set for the reactor. only painted black


I agree.. VERY SEXY and I want them in Polished aluminum. I will anodize them myself.. I agree with a great design.. See if MNPC will carry your line of Case Feet. They are great looking and they will sell. No doubt... Dawg.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Bulldozer UPDATE..* Ignore if you already have this information.
New line of ASUS Bulldozer boards to come out first..
Low end first then High end later..
Bios updates for the M4a78s and 79 and 67
to allow for the bulldozer on existing AMD AM3 boards..

AM3PLUS


M5A88-V EVO AMD 880G AMD 880G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
M5A88-M EVO M5A88-M EVO AMD 880G AMD 880G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
M5A88-M M5A88-M AMD 880G AMD 880G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
M5A87 M5A87 AMD 870 AMD 870 Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
M5A78L M5A78L AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
M5A78L LE M5A78L LE AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
M5A78L-M/USB3 M5A78L-M/USB3 AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
M5A78L-M PLUS M5A78L-M PLUS AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
M5A78L-M LE M5A78L-M LE AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
M5A78L-M LX M5A78L-M LX AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
The MSI Concourer is the first 990 ready for market.










Get you SSDs while you can.. Japan's earthquake will rise the cost of Nand Memory. Monitors and other devices will be hit hard as well. They need to come to the US and open some Factories here.. We need the work. HINT HINT...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12764742*
> *Bulldozer UPDATE..* Ignore if you already have this information.
> New line of ASUS Bulldozer boards to come out first..
> Low end first then High end later..
> Bios updates for the M4a78s and 79 and 67
> to allow for the bulldozer on existing AMD AM3 boards..
> 
> AM3PLUS
> 
> 
> M5A88-V EVO AMD 880G AMD 880G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A88-M EVO M5A88-M EVO AMD 880G AMD 880G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A88-M M5A88-M AMD 880G AMD 880G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A87 M5A87 AMD 870 AMD 870 Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A78L M5A78L AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A78L LE M5A78L LE AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A78L-M/USB3 M5A78L-M/USB3 AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A78L-M PLUS M5A78L-M PLUS AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A78L-M LE M5A78L-M LE AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A78L-M LX M5A78L-M LX AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> The MSI Concourer is the first 990 ready for market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get you SSDs while you can.. Japan's earthquake will rise the cost of Nand Memory. Monitors and other devices will be hit hard as well. They need to come to the US and open some Factories here.. We need the work. HINT HINT...


Our country is at it's best when we are building things and growing things....screw this outsourcing crap.










Always imagined that thing would sound like a hive of cyborg bees.










sigh Wish I had access to a shop. Those look sweet.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12764742*
> *Bulldozer UPDATE..* Ignore if you already have this information.
> New line of ASUS Bulldozer boards to come out first..
> Low end first then High end later..
> Bios updates for the M4a78s and 79 and 67
> to allow for the bulldozer on existing AMD AM3 boards..
> 
> AM3PLUS
> 
> 
> M5A88-V EVO AMD 880G AMD 880G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A88-M EVO M5A88-M EVO AMD 880G AMD 880G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A88-M M5A88-M AMD 880G AMD 880G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A87 M5A87 AMD 870 AMD 870 Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A78L M5A78L AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A78L LE M5A78L LE AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A78L-M/USB3 M5A78L-M/USB3 AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A78L-M PLUS M5A78L-M PLUS AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A78L-M LE M5A78L-M LE AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> M5A78L-M LX M5A78L-M LX AMD 760G AMD 760G Ja (AM3+) Yes (AM3 +)
> The MSI Concourer is the first 990 ready for market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get you SSDs while you can.. Japan's earthquake will rise the cost of Nand Memory. Monitors and other devices will be hit hard as well. They need to come to the US and open some Factories here.. We need the work. HINT HINT...


Actually, Boss.. You might be interested in THIS thread!

As for the MSI Board.

Word is that its not really a 990 chipset! Its an 890, but its running the newer Socket AM3+.

Word is Gigabyte is going to be doing the same thing.

Asus however, is slapping them ALL in the face, with the following Press Release!
 - which was published by Asus Tawain just a day ago,and confirmed by Asus USA who states they will be publishing their own information on their own webstie in just a couple days!

Basically, what it all boils down to is this.

Asus is now claiming that CURRENT owners of their 8xx Series motherboards need _only a simple BIOS update_, to run Zambezi on their currently owned, 8xx Series Boards! This includes the famed Crosshair IV 890FX models and the 890GX models.

AMD however still staunchly stands by their words.. _"We do not support Zambezi in AM3!"_ ... but, yea, read that Thread and you will get the gist of that argument, quite a few, including myself, are arguing the meaning of AMD's words over what Asus has already announced... arguing in favor of Asus!

Also, take a close look at THIS POST, in that Thread; and my Reply right after it!


----------



## cjc75

Bottom line here...

There is a war brewing between AMD and their motheboard partners...

Asus just drew the line in the middle of the battle field and took the first major shot at AMD and said.. "Come on, we dare you. Step across that line..."


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12766630*
> Actually, Boss.. You might be interested in THIS thread!
> 
> As for the MSI Board.
> 
> Word is that its not really a 990 chipset! Its an 890, but its running the newer Socket AM3+.
> 
> Word is Gigabyte is going to be doing the same thing.
> 
> Asus however, is slapping them ALL in the face, with the following Press Release!
> - which was published by Asus Tawain just a day ago,and confirmed by Asus USA who states they will be publishing their own information on their own webstie in just a couple days!
> 
> Basically, what it all boils down to is this.
> 
> Asus is now claiming that CURRENT owners of their 8xx Series motherboards need _only a simple BIOS update_, to run Zambezi on their currently owned, 8xx Series Boards! This includes the famed Crosshair IV 890FX models and the 890GX models.
> 
> AMD however still staunchly stands by their words.. _"We do not support Zambezi in AM3!"_ ... but, yea, read that Thread and you will get the gist of that argument, quite a few, including myself, are arguing the meaning of AMD's words over what Asus has already announced... arguing in favor of Asus!
> 
> Also, take a close look at THIS POST, in that Thread; and my Reply right after it!


Just an update to the asus bios thing. DO NOT DO THE UPDATE it will damage your MB/cpu. If you do the update while you have a non BD cpu in it can and will damage it.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12767347*
> Just an update to the asus bios thing. DO NOT DO THE UPDATE it will damage your MB/cpu. If you do the update while you have a non BD cpu in it can and will damage it.


Not entirely true there Brother!

Two people have already posted in that Thread that they ARE running the new BIOS! Here's the latest post!

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/965773-sc-asus-current-motherboard-supported-bulldozer-19.html#post12767307
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt;12767307*
> im on day 3 of running the 3012 bios on the CHIV-F and had no problems so far, been stress testing my overclock since the update and if anything it seems to be running a little better than before


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12767502*
> Not entirely true there Brother!
> 
> Two people have already posted in that Thread that they ARE running the new BIOS! Here's the latest post!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/965773-sc-asus-current-motherboard-supported-bulldozer-19.html#post12767307


I just read that after i posted. Asus is the one claiming that doing the bios update with a non BD cpu can screw it up. have to find that link again. brb


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12767533*
> I just read that after i posted. Asus is the one claiming that doing the bios update with a non BD cpu can screw it up. have to find that link again. brb


Oh I believe ya, I seen that post myself, which his why I have not yet done it myself.

I think Asus is just being cautious, and I'm waiting for more info from them!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12767576*
> Oh I believe ya, I seen that post myself, which his why I have not yet done it myself.
> 
> I think Asus is just being cautious, and I'm waiting for more info from them!


same here. im not planning on going BD anyways anytime soon as i have sold/traded off my 2 6870's(for a PNY 570), 1 of my 1055t(for a i5 750 and gigabyte MB) and my crosshair iv formula(for a 2500k!!!). Just have my used 1055t to trade and my unopened xfx 750w. so i can finish my build. if any of you need a psu or a x6, let me know.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12766740*
> Bottom line here...
> 
> There is a war brewing between AMD and their motheboard partners...
> 
> Asus just drew the line in the middle of the battle field and took the first major shot at AMD and said.. "Come on, we dare you. Step across that line..."


What do you mean about that statement. wouldn't a motherboard company and a chip company want to work hand in hand. It seems like war between the two would be shooting you nose to spite your face.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12767702*
> What do you mean about that statement. wouldn't a motherboard company and a chip company want to work hand in hand. It seems like war between the two would be shooting you nose to spite your face.


here is the problem with BD. AMD is not supporting BD in am3 sockets(yes they will fit and with a bios update it will work, just with some features disabled). Asus and others(gigabyte) are not only supporting it, they are trying to push releasing press releases. Its not really a war between asus and amd. its asus vs every other motherboard manufacturer. Asus is saying, there is no need to wait for BD chips to drop. By one of these motherboards and when BD chips drop, you are rdy. If asus convinces enough people MB sales of am3+ boards would be hurt very bad. I am wondering if asus's verison of am3+ is being delayed so they pushed this out.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12767766*
> here is the problem with BD. AMD is not supporting BD in am3 sockets(yes they will fit and with a bios update it will work, just with some features disabled). Asus and others(gigabyte) are not only supporting it, they are trying to push releasing press releases. Its not really a war between asus and amd. its asus vs every other motherboard manufacturer. Asus is saying, there is no need to wait for BD chips to drop. By one of these motherboards and when BD chips drop, you are rdy. If asus convinces enough people MB sales of am3+ boards would be hurt very bad. *I am wondering if asus's verison of am3+ is being delayed so they pushed this out.*


Another reason why I'm kinda still on that fence with the "wait and see crowd".

We know Asus does have plans for a Crosshair V; as they have been on their own Forums asking users, survey questions about what they want out of the next Crosshair, and a majority I read were voting in favor of Asus doing a Crosshair V GENE variant.

At the same time, I'm curious if they're just doing this to bump up their sales on their current 8xx series motherboards. My local Microcenter, about two weeks ago, had the Crosshair IV Formula on sale for 199.99. After taxes, it came out much cheaper then Newegg's price with free shipping, on the same board.

Thats surprising, because Microcenter usually doesn't discount their higher end AMD stuff as much as they discount the lower end stuff.

Honestly, I am just thinking that AMD is just really frickin confident in Bulldozer and they're absolutely convinced that no one is going to want to run a Zambezi on an 8xx series board; which in my opinion, says a lot about their confidence in the chip which in turn, says a lot more about the chip itself!

Now as for Asus and the other Board Partners. I dunno. It would seem to me that they're all kinda smackin AMD in the face in one way or another; and yea, it is a war between them, and AMD... its a Socket War, over compatibility, though now it appears to be mutating into a three-way war...

AMD vs board partners
AMD vs Asus
Asus vs other Board partners

Basically, as I said, Asus stepping out onto the battle field and drawing a line, and essentially drawing attention to themselves by telling not only AMD, but also the other board partners.. ."Hey! See? Look what we did! Its possible! So there!"

In the end, its all making me second, and third guess... my next Scout upgrades!


----------



## GoodInk

I think they are doing for their customers, giving them more life out of their boards.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


I am wondering if asus's verison of am3+ is being delayed so they pushed this out.


Thats possible .. Does AsRock have a board yet.. That is usually their test dummy.


----------



## Enigma8750

Cigarbug just sent me the Q6600 and it works fine. Looks like I owe him some ram.. Its coming bud. It posted and I was able to get into the Bios with no problems.. Wow cant wait to crank it up..


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Grats boss. Can I inquire into your sig pic?


----------



## cigarbug

I forgot I had it until you asked for 775. Glad it worked out. Its hard to find 775 stuff these days, with DDR2 anyways.

Edit: Now I need to sell a brand new kit of Corsair Dominators DDR3-2000 (3x2).


----------



## slowman87

So one of the last things I need to do to get my rig proper is CPU cooling. Gotta ditch this intel fan









I was wondering if anyone knows if the Corsair H70 will fit how it's intended, mounted in the back to replace the current exhaust 120mm fan. My concern is that it will hit the top fan, and I'd really not like to take out the top fan. Because if I set the H70 to intake air from the back and blow it into my case, it'd be nice to retain the top exhaust fan on this case.

Or if I had to remove the top fan for this to work, would changing my two 120mm side case fans blowing IN to the case to blowing OUT of the case take care of the added heat?

Please help anyone, just need this taken care of and would like an idea of what to expect once I decide what's good. Thanks OCN community.


----------



## slowman87

Well yes I am a noob here. Figured out how to search this specific thread. LOL it's late. Finding a lot of useful info.

But if anyone cares to add their .02 cents, feel free


----------



## Blue Destroyer

I know with a h50 in push/pull on rear of case as exhaust its fine so an h70 should be to.


----------



## linkin93

A new SSD for the system, I decided to use the 3.5" to 2.5" adapter supplied with the case rather than the A-DATA one, the blue poslished aluminium clashes with my red and black theme


















Sorry for the horrible photo, I'm sick and can't be arsed fiddling around with the camera and lights at the moment


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87;12775161*
> So one of the last things I need to do to get my rig proper is CPU cooling. Gotta ditch this intel fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows if the Corsair H70 will fit how it's intended, mounted in the back to replace the current exhaust 120mm fan. My concern is that it will hit the top fan, and I'd really not like to take out the top fan. Because if I set the H70 to intake air from the back and blow it into my case, it'd be nice to retain the top exhaust fan on this case.
> 
> Or if I had to remove the top fan for this to work, would changing my two 120mm side case fans blowing IN to the case to blowing OUT of the case take care of the added heat?
> 
> Please help anyone, just need this taken care of and would like an idea of what to expect once I decide what's good. Thanks OCN community.


H70 will fit on back as exhaust as well as stretch to the front drive bays (i have mine there). As far as CPU cooling goes, having it in the front drive bays is a lot better than in the back, especially if you have it as a rear intake which would then be sucking hot GPU air into the rad.

As far as case temps go, I have a 2600K and even overclocked to 4.5GHz @ 1.32v, various component temps have risen by ~1 degree Celsius at best because of my H70 exhausting into the case. IMO, I'd much rather have a cooler processor and slightly higher case temp than cooler case and hot running processor.


----------



## SouthEastBlue

Thought I would post a pic of my Storm Scout...










Replaced the front and rear fans with two Gelid Silent 12's, rebraided all the fan cables, case cables, 24pin extension cable, and 2 sata cables (annoyingly those 2 are a little see through), plus removed the front hard drive bay.

I also removed the plastic section from the front panel at the bottom and smoothed it off as best as possible with a rotary tool. Should probably make some cut outs on the chassis on the fan locations but to be honest I can't be bothered to do anything else at the moment my hands are sore!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue;12777059*
> Thought I would post a pic of my Storm Scout...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the front and rear fans with two Gelid Silent 12's, rebraided all the fan cables, case cables, 24pin extension cable, and 2 sata cables (annoyingly those 2 are a little see through), plus removed the front hard drive bay.
> 
> I also removed the plastic section from the front panel at the bottom and smoothed it off as best as possible with a rotary tool. Should probably make some cut outs on the chassis on the fan locations but to be honest I can't be bothered to do anything else at the moment my hands are sore!


Nice Work! If you 'd like to join up, go to page 1 and fill out the form then grab th eclub php and drop in your sig line. Welcome aboard.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87;12775161*
> So one of the last things I need to do to get my rig proper is CPU cooling. Gotta ditch this intel fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows if the Corsair H70 will fit how it's intended, mounted in the back to replace the current exhaust 120mm fan. My concern is that it will hit the top fan, and I'd really not like to take out the top fan. Because if I set the H70 to intake air from the back and blow it into my case, it'd be nice to retain the top exhaust fan on this case.
> 
> Or if I had to remove the top fan for this to work, would changing my two 120mm side case fans blowing IN to the case to blowing OUT of the case take care of the added heat?
> 
> Please help anyone, just need this taken care of and would like an idea of what to expect once I decide what's good. Thanks OCN community.


The H50 push/pull fits. The H70 push fits (push/pull is tight). The 140 top fan can be reduced to a 120 giving more room.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87;12775161*
> So one of the last things I need to do to get my rig proper is CPU cooling. Gotta ditch this intel fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows if the Corsair H70 will fit how it's intended, mounted in the back to replace the current exhaust 120mm fan. My concern is that it will hit the top fan, and I'd really not like to take out the top fan. Because if I set the H70 to intake air from the back and blow it into my case, it'd be nice to retain the top exhaust fan on this case.
> 
> Or if I had to remove the top fan for this to work, would changing my two 120mm side case fans blowing IN to the case to blowing OUT of the case take care of the added heat?
> 
> Please help anyone, just need this taken care of and would like an idea of what to expect once I decide what's good. Thanks OCN community.


I find that with the Scout... The Corsair Hydro coolers work better when they're mounted in the front 5.25 bays.

I used to have my H50 mounted on the rear, but recently moved to the front (secured with zip-ties!) and have since seen at least a 4 - 8 Celsius drop in temps!

In truth, it depends on several important factors.

1. Your Case and how it is designed for internal airflow...
2. Your components inside the case
3. Where you plan to keep your case..

I used to keep my Scout under my desk, with the H50 mounted on the rear running as Intake as per Corsairs instructions.

BUT, my Radeon 5850 vents its hot air out the rear as well, and by putting my Scout under the desk, well... heat rises, and with no where else for that hot air to go, it got sucked into the H50 on the rear!

I then switched my H50 to exhaust on the rear of the case, and my temps dropped 4c. Then, I decided to clean a spot on my desk to put my Scout on top of the desk, and my Temps went down a little more...

Now, I have my Scout sitting on top of my desk, and my H50 mounted inside the 5.25 bays, pulling air as intake, and venting into the case... and my Temps went down even more!

This is because the Scout was built more for better Exhaust, not really designed for good air intake (or they wouldn't have blocked that front stock case fan with the HDD cage!) and it was surely not really designed as a Water Cooling case. But with a little ingenuity, a 120mm Radiator can be mounted into the 5.25 bays with a fan or two, and they will pull the cool air directly in through the front grill mesh; and then vent out into the case which then vents immediately out the top blow hole and through the rear fan.

With even more ingenuity, people have found ways of mounting 240 Rads into their Scouts with extensive modding. But the Corsair Hydro's only use standard 120mm Rads; so if you have the room, look into securing yours into the 5.25 bays!

Oh and, welcome to the club! go to the first page and add yourself to our membership list if you haven't already! Somewhere on that page is also the Tag thingy for your Sig if you want one!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12778674*
> The H50 push/pull fits. The H70 push fits (push/pull is tight). The 140 top fan can be reduced to a 120 giving more room.


Would a slim fan work?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185139&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Case+Fans-_-Scythe+USA-_-35185139


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12778865*
> Would a slim fan work?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185139&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Case+Fans-_-Scythe+USA-_-35185139


What I read from the H50/70 club is having fans with high pressure (mmH20) is key.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12778935*
> What I read from the H50/70 club is having fans with high pressure (mmH20) is key.


I meant for the top. Been looking at different coolers, looks like a lot of tight fits.


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12779005*
> I meant for the top. Been looking at different coolers, looks like a lot of tight fits.


Oh. Yeah. Ive seen a slim 120mm top fan with H50 P/P. But you don't have to take my word for it.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12778865*
> Would a slim fan work?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185139&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Case+Fans-_-Scythe+USA-_-35185139


that's a loud fan. Its not the width that matters. 120 x 25 is fine. You can also mount push/ pull with the push on the rear (outside) of the case. May need to cut case honeycomb, or add a fan gasket which is easier. No need to change top fan in that scenario.

Edit: Check out the Yate Loons here http://www.petrastechshop.com/120x25mmfans.html(4 for $20) and are great fans.


----------



## iSyntac

Hey Guys,

So I'm about to purchase the parts for my new build and am leaning towards getting the Scout as my case. The Scout's aesthetics are awesome and I haven't found another mid-tower that's caught my eye quite like it.

Here's a list of the parts I'm thinking:
Intel i5 2500k
MSI P67A-GD53
GSKILL RIPJAWS X Series 4GB (2x 2GB)
GTX 570 (Looking to add a second one in a couple of months)
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Cooler Master Silent Pro 850w

And then the Scout as my case of course. Now's where it gets a wee bit tricky. I'm wanting to run a water cooling loop for the CPU. I'm thinking of removing the HDD cage, and putting a 240mm rad in the front where the intake fan is. Yea, this would require a bit of modding to the 5.25" bays and the front of the case, but I seem to remember seeing pictures a while back of someone doing something similar.

My questions would be:

1. What do you think of my overall build? 
2. With the water cooling loop I talked about above, would the airflow in the case be sufficient to cool 2 GTX 570's in SLI? (I'll probably be putting a 120mm on the side panel)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## slowman87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


I find that with the Scout... The Corsair Hydro coolers work better when they're mounted in the front 5.25 bays.

I used to have my H50 mounted on the rear, but recently moved to the front (secured with zip-ties!) and have since seen at least a 4 - 8 Celsius drop in temps!

In truth, it depends on several important factors.

1. Your Case and how it is designed for internal airflow...
2. Your components inside the case
3. Where you plan to keep your case..

I used to keep my Scout under my desk, with the H50 mounted on the rear running as Intake as per Corsairs instructions.

BUT, my Radeon 5850 vents its hot air out the rear as well, and by putting my Scout under the desk, well... heat rises, and with no where else for that hot air to go, it got sucked into the H50 on the rear!

I then switched my H50 to exhaust on the rear of the case, and my temps dropped 4c. Then, I decided to clean a spot on my desk to put my Scout on top of the desk, and my Temps went down a little more...

Now, I have my Scout sitting on top of my desk, and my H50 mounted inside the 5.25 bays, pulling air as intake, and venting into the case... and my Temps went down even more!

This is because the Scout was built more for better Exhaust, not really designed for good air intake (or they wouldn't have blocked that front stock case fan with the HDD cage!) and it was surely not really designed as a Water Cooling case. But with a little ingenuity, a 120mm Radiator can be mounted into the 5.25 bays with a fan or two, and they will pull the cool air directly in through the front grill mesh; and then vent out into the case which then vents immediately out the top blow hole and through the rear fan.

With even more ingenuity, people have found ways of mounting 240 Rads into their Scouts with extensive modding. But the Corsair Hydro's only use standard 120mm Rads; so if you have the room, look into securing yours into the 5.25 bays!

Oh and, welcome to the club! go to the first page and add yourself to our membership list if you haven't already! Somewhere on that page is also the Tag thingy for your Sig if you want one!










Well this was extremely helpful thanks! I am going to front mount it. I was PM'ing a member here I found had it mounted in the front and he said the 120mm fan attaches perfectly to the holes in the front! I saw one pic he had and looked great. Just recommended a shroud for added length so the water lines have extra room, I hope this works! Any pics you have would be very helpful like front shot and side shot









Thanks again this is a great community!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSyntac*


Hey Guys,

So I'm about to purchase the parts for my new build and am leaning towards getting the Scout as my case. The Scout's aesthetics are awesome and I haven't found another mid-tower that's caught my eye quite like it.

Here's a list of the parts I'm thinking:
Intel i5 2500k
MSI P67A-GD53
GSKILL RIPJAWS X Series 4GB (2x 2GB)
GTX 570 (Looking to add a second one in a couple of months)
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Cooler Master Silent Pro 850w

And then the Scout as my case of course. Now's where it gets a wee bit tricky. I'm wanting to run a water cooling loop for the CPU. I'm thinking of removing the HDD cage, and putting a 240mm rad in the front where the intake fan is. Yea, this would require a bit of modding to the 5.25" bays and the front of the case, but I seem to remember seeing pictures a while back of someone doing something similar.

My questions would be:

1. What do you think of my overall build? 
2. With the water cooling loop I talked about above, would the airflow in the case be sufficient to cool 2 GTX 570's in SLI? (I'll probably be putting a 120mm on the side panel)

Thanks for the help!



1. Sounds great and more than one member have done that very thing.
2. YES


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSyntac*


Hey Guys,

So I'm about to purchase the parts for my new build and am leaning towards getting the Scout as my case. The Scout's aesthetics are awesome and I haven't found another mid-tower that's caught my eye quite like it.

Here's a list of the parts I'm thinking:
Intel i5 2500k
MSI P67A-GD53
GSKILL RIPJAWS X Series 4GB (2x 2GB)
GTX 570 (Looking to add a second one in a couple of months)
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Cooler Master Silent Pro 850w

And then the Scout as my case of course. Now's where it gets a wee bit tricky. I'm wanting to run a water cooling loop for the CPU. I'm thinking of removing the HDD cage, and putting a 240mm rad in the front where the intake fan is. Yea, this would require a bit of modding to the 5.25" bays and the front of the case, but I seem to remember seeing pictures a while back of someone doing something similar.

My questions would be:

1. What do you think of my overall build? 
2. With the water cooling loop I talked about above, would the airflow in the case be sufficient to cool 2 GTX 570's in SLI? (I'll probably be putting a 120mm on the side panel)

Thanks for the help!


 No easy answers there. All I can say is that if your are considering a water loop, then you might want to water cool the GPUs too. If you can afford 2 570's then you can afford to water cool them.









Cooling 2 GPUs in any midtower will be challenging, given that the second card will be close to the PSU. A 240 rad will be insufficient, and will require more than " a bit" of modding--well into the third 5 1/4 bay.

Look at GoodInk's "Wicked Awesome Build", and other pictures in this thread's gallery to get some ideas.

It can be done.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSyntac*


Hey Guys,

So I'm about to purchase the parts for my new build and am leaning towards getting the Scout as my case. The Scout's aesthetics are awesome and I haven't found another mid-tower that's caught my eye quite like it.

Here's a list of the parts I'm thinking:
Intel i5 2500k
MSI P67A-GD53
GSKILL RIPJAWS X Series 4GB (2x 2GB)
GTX 570 (Looking to add a second one in a couple of months)
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Cooler Master Silent Pro 850w

And then the Scout as my case of course. Now's where it gets a wee bit tricky. I'm wanting to run a water cooling loop for the CPU. I'm thinking of removing the HDD cage, and putting a 240mm rad in the front where the intake fan is. Yea, this would require a bit of modding to the 5.25" bays and the front of the case, but I seem to remember seeing pictures a while back of someone doing something similar.

My questions would be:

1. What do you think of my overall build? 
2. With the water cooling loop I talked about above, would the airflow in the case be sufficient to cool 2 GTX 570's in SLI? (I'll probably be putting a 120mm on the side panel)

Thanks for the help!


Hey man, welcome to the Club.. presuming you DO get the Case!









As for mounting that 240 Rad in the front, I do believe one of our members, GoodInk, has done just that, with some rather extensive modding via a Dremel and cutting part of the case out.

Here is his Post here on our Thread with his pictures of the work!

As for the Loop being sufficient to cool the CPU as well as a pair of GTX570's... I suppose that would all depend on the Rad's themselves and the Pump that you use.

I've been doing a lot of research on just this stuff as I'm contemplating on putting my CPU on Water along with my 5850; I've just about made my decision and will probably be purchasing the parts from someone soon...

But in my research I've learned that the MCP355 Pump is THE pump to have, if you're doing just the CPU and maybe 1 Vid Card... but if you start adding more stuff, then you want an MCP655 due to a higher flow rate.

Good luck with what you're going to do!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


that's a loud fan. Its not the width that matters. 120 x 25 is fine. You can also mount push/ pull with the push on the rear (outside) of the case. May need to cut case honeycomb, or add a fan gasket which is easier. No need to change top fan in that scenario.

Edit: Check out the Yate Loons here http://www.petrastechshop.com/120x25mmfans.html(4 for $20) and are great fans.


 http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...2-184p1522.htm (4 for 15.80 )


----------



## cjc75

Now Scouts... a question from me!

IF, I were to cut the "target" out from the bottom of the Face Plate; would there be enough room to mount a Fan on the outside of the Scouts metallic inner frame so it sits closer to the inside of the Face Plate?

I'm thinking of doing this so the Fan LED's aren't dimmed out as much as they are, from sitting behind the internal metal frame. If possible, then considering the screw holes on the metal frame are at a different depth (if the fan were on the inside as it is now, the screw holes are raised on little bumps, so if on the outside then the screw holes are "inside" the cavity of that hole) ... then obviously I might need some different type of screws to properly secure the fan into place, as normal fan screws would not reach?


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Now Scouts... a question from me!

IF, I were to cut the "target" out from the bottom of the Face Plate; would there be enough room to mount a Fan on the outside of the Scouts metallic inner frame so it sits closer to the inside of the Face Plate?

I'm thinking of doing this so the Fan LED's aren't dimmed out as much as they are, from sitting behind the internal metal frame. If possible, then considering the screw holes on the metal frame are at a different depth (if the fan were on the inside as it is now, the screw holes are raised on little bumps, so if on the outside then the screw holes are "inside" the cavity of that hole) ... then obviously I might need some different type of screws to properly secure the fan into place, as normal fan screws would not reach?


First, remove the dust cover from in front of the "dart board," then see how you like the lighting. You will see a lot of the case honeycomb. You can add LED sticks to the steel front panel for lighting effect. I'm considering cutting the honeycomb out myself, but hate to do that kinda stuff to the case.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...2-184p1522.htm (4 for 15.80 )










+ $11.95 shipping. Puts them at about the same price.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


No easy answers there. All I can say is that if your are considering a water loop, then you might want to water cool the GPUs too. If you can afford 2 570's then you can afford to water cool them.









Cooling 2 GPUs in any midtower will be challenging, given that the second card will be close to the PSU. A 240 rad will be insufficient, and will require more than " a bit" of modding--well into the third 5 1/4 bay.

Look at GoodInk's "Wicked Awesome Build", and other pictures in this thread's gallery to get some ideas.

It can be done.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Hey man, welcome to the Club.. presuming you DO get the Case!









As for mounting that 240 Rad in the front, I do believe one of our members, GoodInk, has done just that, with some rather extensive modding via a Dremel and cutting part of the case out.

Here is his Post here on our Thread with his pictures of the work!

As for the Loop being sufficient to cool the CPU as well as a pair of GTX570's... I suppose that would all depend on the Rad's themselves and the Pump that you use.

I've been doing a lot of research on just this stuff as I'm contemplating on putting my CPU on Water along with my 5850; I've just about made my decision and will probably be purchasing the parts from someone soon...

But in my research I've learned that the MCP355 Pump is THE pump to have, if you're doing just the CPU and maybe 1 Vid Card... but if you start adding more stuff, then you want an MCP655 due to a higher flow rate.

Good luck with what you're going to do!


Thanks for the credit, but I must give credit where credit is due, I got the idea and the how too from Striker's Reactor, October's MOTM winner. He used to be very active here but his schooling has taken up most of his time. He had to make a new front for his, as I thought I would too. I just got lucky that the rad I went with bolts up to the stock fan holes. For a more in depth look at watercooling a Scout check out his work log.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...tm-winner.html


----------



## LokSupguller

Are there any images of the Storm Scout II? I'm looking forward to it, so is my friend. I recommended him one and he will be one of us very soon


----------



## cjc75

Only info on the Scout II, was a very vague reference about a possibility, posted on CM's facebook page awhile back.

Naturally, Big E jumped on adding it to our Club title to avoid any confusion should CM actually DO come out with one, then we're all set and ready to support it here in this Thread rather then someone else trying to start a separate one.

But for now, I don't think there is anything "official" that there will be one.


----------



## GoodInk

bigfatwilly's Cm Storm Spectre and mr-Charles are watercooled Scouts too, they took a different approach than most. General E might be able to help out on these, but there was a Scout that had a 360 rad mounted up front too. I think Bri's is water cooled too, if I remember right.

bigfatwilly's Cm Storm Spectre
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-complete.html

mr-Charles
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l-edition.html


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well looks like im ordering my motherboard this weekend for my i5 2500k. just offered up my i5 750 and motherboard for syrillian's fund raiser when it happens. me and smasherbasher are going to combine my cpu and mb and his case to make one freebie. dont know if he is going to get anything else for the freebie(to make a complete system to give away) but its a good start. just waiting on approval to do the donations and we will go from there.


----------



## rkl1985

Hey all, i've had my case and setup mostly as is for a while, figure it's time I speak up in here and show off my rig a little.... Recently did some nice cable management and replaced the front and top fans with new 3 pin red led units that are helped me reduce wire clutter greatly, i removed all the stock molex wiring in the case by using these fans and decided to cut out all that ugly wiring going to the led power switch on the front panel, didnt like it and mine are always on....

So what ya guys think? It's not an incredible machine but I love it, plan to add a Crucial 128gb C300 SSD in place of the Velociraptor very soon and maybe something else if I get any ideas.



























Oh these pics were taken right after my recent cable organization so the front cover is still off, happy to join the Scout club!


----------



## slowman87

Wheww! All done with the install of the H70. Ran into a few bumps but all in all went really smooth. Much thanks to "Telnets" and "cjc75" for their great help and everyone else who helped. You all made it a much smoother process for me! Pics to come for those interested.


----------



## slowman87

Looks good rkl. I really LOVE this case!


----------



## chillgreg

Hi again

*5000.2 MHz!!!*









Finally got Mr Scout done. Well that was quite an experience! If I get time I'll write a bit of a mini-review of my first build, pros and cons. Photos next post, but I wanted to share a few things now anyway.

It's a beautiful looking and very well crafted case. More importantly, my 5770, which struggled with any OC in my old HP doorstop, is now humming at 29deg idle with 920/1400. I have 5 HDD's so I put a 1GB cache on each, and limited the OS C drive cache to the 200MB recommended minimum. (sort of like a RAID-cache?







)

With 4GB Gskill at this stage, I threw a spare 8GB Toshiba memory stick into one of the USB3 ports (it's only USB 2 I know, but it makes me feel good







), and have it dedicated to Readyboost.

So with all that, and the following OC results, running x64 Win7, I am floored how fast this thing is. I haven't run any benchmarks yet, but did hit it with Prime95 for about an hour with no errors.

In context, as I am not an experienced OCer, and coming from a E2220 2,4 Pentium Dual Core, it really feels like nothing I've ever experienced. Probably not since I remember seeing that first Win95 GUI load up on a 286 have I felt this excited!!! (jumping straight from Dos 5.22 on an NCR PC4...)

So firstly I ran the Asus autotune thingy, which managed 4.6, strangely by doing it as 104.1x48. After about an hour of mucking around I finally got Windows to load at 100x50. Yippee!!!

But I'm LOVING my case.

Edit: Asus AI suiteII reports Vcore hiting 1.68v, and temp 97 degC during Prime. This sounds too high? I'm using a 212+ single fan, with a second 12cm top front, and side 12cm lower. Ambient 18deg. Mobo 31. I might back it off a bit till I hear from some more experienced people...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12788819*
> PS how can I get an image here without adding it as a thumbnail, the only way I can see is from a web address. The other forum I belong to uses the same system and you can load images from your local disk. I must be missing something doh!


YOu have to use a hosting service. Photobucket or something like that.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12764277*
> me too. those are SEXY. get them anodized a couple colors and you might have a product you could sell for BIG money
> i want a set for the reactor. only painted black


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12764718*
> I agree.. VERY SEXY and I want them in Polished aluminum. I will anodize them myself.. I agree with a great design.. See if MNPC will carry your line of Case Feet. They are great looking and they will sell. No doubt... Dawg.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12766155*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh Wish I had access to a shop. Those look sweet.


Case feet coming soon for an "artisan" near you. That will allow me to sell them here without getting in trouble.









I will start making jigs this week and work on 3-4 designs. Any thoughts on what they would be worth? I have a number in mind, not to worried about making much just will give me something to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12782655*
> well looks like im ordering my motherboard this weekend for my i5 2500k. just offered up my i5 750 and motherboard for syrillian's fund raiser when it happens. me and smasherbasher are going to combine my cpu and mb and his case to make one freebie. dont know if he is going to get anything else for the freebie(to make a complete system to give away) but its a good start. just waiting on approval to do the donations and we will go from there.


Nice!
On a side note after a couple hours with hammer and dolly (after drilling all pop rivets and pulling all panels) the storm is back in shape!
Considering the hit it took it came out really straight and square.


----------



## black!ce

Neat!


----------



## rkl1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87;12788323*
> Looks good rkl. I really LOVE this case!


Thanx, it's nice to hear what others think!

I am deff adding a 128gb C300 in about a week and am tempted to try and fit a 570 or 580 in there then also!

I am interested in a small loop still for the cpu only, I doubt I would ever plan to add a GPU to the loop since the newer Nvidia models mostly cool great now.... Has tried running a fat 140 rad in the bottom front fan location? I know our cases are not really made for water but if you drilled out the 4 rivets and removed that cage, bought adaptors and stuck your hdd's in the 5 1/4" bay that would leave tons of room for the thickest 140 rad out there with a push/pull fan on it!

I know people really choose a 240 for cpu as optimal but hell our H50/H70's are 120mm rad's so I just imagine a thick 140 with large bore tubing and some real flow in the front of the case getting fresh outside air could only be awesome!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Case feet coming soon for an "artisan" near you. That will allow me to sell them here without getting in trouble.









I will start making jigs this week and work on 3-4 designs. Any thoughts on what they would be worth? I have a number in mind, not to worried about making much just will give me something to do.

Nice!
On a side note after a couple hours with hammer and dolly (after drilling all pop rivets and pulling all panels) the storm is back in shape! 
Considering the hit it took it came out really straight and square.


Wow man. That's amazing..pics!!!!!


----------



## FannBlade

I will be doing a build log for it soooon.


----------



## H969

Okay what is OCN for the cure? Google told me nothing.


----------



## FannBlade

A fellow long time member has come down with cancer.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


A fellow long time member has come down with cancer. 


Your a good man FannBlade..... Spread the 'LOVE'!!!!!!!!!








If anyone else would like to use this avatar. 
 This is the post!!!!


----------



## slowman87

Few pics after H70 install.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rkl1985*










Oh these pics were taken right after my recent cable organization so the front cover is still off, happy to join the Scout club!


Nice Rig young man!!!! Welcome to 'CMSSC'!!!!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slowman87*


Few pics after H70 install.










Nice work sir... As well to you!!! Welcome to 'CMSSC'!!!!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Well sine Syrillian has rejected my offer I have decided to use my i5 750 as a dedicated folding rig once I get my motherboard for my 2500k. The i5 750 is going to go in my scout with all my pretty green led fans keeping it nice and cool.


----------



## Rogue1266

I am ready, my wallet is not!

You will not be able to know what is ahead until 
you have seen the 4 pictures and read the explanation of 
what they are, our future is here, incredible!!

What an age we live in. 









Look closely and guess what they could be... 









Are they pens with cameras? 









Any wild guesses? No clue yet?

Ladies and gentlemen.... congratulations! 
You've just looked into the future... 
yep that's right! 
You've just seen something 
that will replace your PC in the near future. 









Here is how it works: 









In the revolution of miniature computers, 
scientists have made great developments with blue tooth technology... 
This is the forthcoming computers you 
can carry within your pockets . 









This 'pen sort of instrument' produces both the monitor as well 
as the keyboard on any flat surfaces from where you can 
carry out functions you would normally do on your desktop computer. 









Can anyone say, 'Good-bye laptops! 
Looks like our computers are out of date... 
again!!! 







Ya think you can 'MOD' this computer????


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chillgreg*


Hi again

*5000.2 MHz!!!*









With 4GB Gskill at this stage, I threw a spare 8GB Toshiba memory stick into one of the USB3 ports (it's only USB 2 I know, but it makes me feel good







), and have it dedicated to Readyboost.

Edit: Asus AI suiteII reports Vcore hiting 1.68v, and temp 97 degC during Prime. This sounds too high? I'm using a 212+ single fan, with a second 12cm top front, and side 12cm lower. Ambient 18deg. Mobo 31. I might back it off a bit till I hear from some more experienced people...


Congrats.

Readyboost is only effective on systems with 1gig of ram. Once you get to 2 gigs or more it really doesn't do anything for you except wear out the flash drive or memory stick.

Using the AI Suite (or any other software overclocking software) will run your voltages considerably higher than they need to be for a given OC. You should check the Asus P8P67B3 OC'ing guide here at OCN to learn how to OC in the bios. That will normally get a more stable OC as well as one that doesn't over volt. The only thing the software OC software is good for is to get a quick idea of what kind of OC potential a specific cpu/mobo/ram/psu/etc. combo has. It should never be used 24/7.


----------



## H969

Okay, thanks guy's,I had no idea, my heart is with him:grouphug:


----------



## virus86

ugh. Such low voltage for 5GHz on a 2500k. Mine needs 1.54V, but I havent touched the auto setting though. Im going to wait for new BIOS before trying again.

I am currently running on the AI Suite Autotune, but I dont like the results. Having a strange clock doesnt feel right. 4.635GHz? Ugh!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

uumm anyone have a bench comparing a phenom II x4 like mine and those 5Ghz 2500k ??

I want to upgrade in a future


----------



## Enigma8750

http://www.amdgeeks.net/

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12790777*
> Okay what is OCN for the cure? Google told me nothing.


Basically it is a quick way of supporting a HUGE member of OCN.. Syrillian from Calli is a wonderful Man and we are all wanting to show him our support by putting together Icons with his name and our show of LOVE for him. Semper Fi.. Do or Die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12791093*
> A fellow long time member has come down with cancer.


Everyone Pray for Syrillian.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12791518*
> Your a good man FannBlade..... Spread the 'LOVE'!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone else would like to use this avatar.
> This is the post!!!!


I got that one too.. I don't know how long I will be having it. I am praying for a full remission so Maybe I can go back to my old Avatar and have him around for at least another decade or 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87;12791526*
> Few pics after H70 install.


Love the new build and as always.. Welcome New Scout.. Semper Fi.. Do or Die.. The Scout brotherhood is strong.


----------



## gearzer0

good pm guys just want to share my cm scout. i've been reading about the cm scout for quite some time now. my scout is already a year old hehe.


----------



## Enigma8750

The Generals Build
of the Week 
Goes to...
gearzer0










Just Freakin' Gorgeous.
I Call it Mr. Blue Sky

  
 You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

*Here is Qaddafi Happy









Here is Qaddafi Sad









Here is Qaddafi Chillin'









Here is Qaddafi Furious!!!









Qaddafi's myriad of Moments brought to you by BriSleep.
"Because when you need a break
sometimes you have to go
and Bust Some Axx."*


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12800392*
> The Generals Build
> of the Week
> Goes to...
> gearzer0


Good choice. Nice looking build...of course I'm a little partial to blue.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gearzer0;12800212*
> good pm guys just want to share my cm scout. i've been reading about the cm scout for quite some time now. my scout is already a year old hehe.


Looks awesome


----------



## hyujmn

Gearzer, that's a great looking Scout you put together! Love the blue theme.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Gaddafi is just like Scar: Evil, crazy, and likely to be eaten by the hyenas that once worked for him.


----------



## gearzer0

thanks ^_^ V


----------



## Enigma8750

Amazing Likeness Dire.


----------



## GoodInk

scarey


----------



## GTR Mclaren

damn....my local store had the Sniper....looks so pretty...


----------



## GoodInk

Anyone getting this trying to get to CM Store page?


----------



## FannBlade

yep I got the same thing


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12807600*
> Anyone getting this trying to get to CM Store page?


Oh no did Gaddafi catch wind of us making fun of him and take out CM's servers?


----------



## GoodInk

Think it could be an add on the page?

Of the 68 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 9 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2011-03-20, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2011-03-19.

Malicious software includes 5 scripting exploit(s), 5 exploit(s), 3 trojan(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 2 new process(es) on the target machine.

Malicious software is hosted on 2 domain(s), including new-solomon.cz.cc/, 85.128.169.0/.

2 domain(s) appear to be functioning as intermediaries for distributing malware to visitors of this site, including 85.128.169.0/, chadon.nl/.

This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS20093 (ZEROLAG).


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12807600*
> Anyone getting this trying to get to CM Store page?


Got the same here.

Tried Googling the Site, and Google themselves won't link to it, threw up a bunch of Google Warnings to "stay away!"

...and I was actually attempting to look it up for legit perhaps too, I wanted to see if they had any of those little metallic covers that fit over the 5.25 bays. When I pulled mine off, I think I bent them out of shape and then threw them away, without realizing that they could be screwed back on and that some fans could screw into them... and now I want to screw a fan onto one! lol


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12801403*


lol is that Benzema (RM) grandfather ??

lol xD


----------



## H969

Gearzer,Nice rig!!Congrats!!


----------



## Rockr69

Three more days to enter your Scout in the Most Beautiful Scout Contest. Remember, open to members only, so if you want in join up. You can enter by clicking on the link in my sig line. Prizes are;
First place - 1 Clear window, 1 set of Psu cover/false floor and HDD bay cover and 1 set of Club patch decals;

























Second Place - 1 clear window and 1 set of decals
Third Place - 1 set of decals

Winners will be announced April 1st. No foolin'









Decals can still be purchased for $5 U.S.+shipping.


----------



## Phroste

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


Yea, I have one in mine, fits fine with room to spare


I was wondering...if you had any issues with your CPU cooler (ZALMAN) hitting the the top fan? If so, i was wondering what do you suggest doing as a work around?

I just got the CM Storm Scout and...some how the top fan is touching my ZALMAN Cpu cooler that it's preventing the top fan to spin.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Anyone getting this trying to get to CM Store page?


yea I got that too.. I thought it was my computer.. Darn.. someone bombed the Cooler Master site.. That is so UnCool.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well did final coat yesterday afternoon on my HD bay of my scout. let it sit all night on my heater vents. going to take a blow dryer to it today and then install it and possibly move over some of my parts today into the scout.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


yea I got that too.. I thought it was my computer.. Darn.. someone bombed the Cooler Master site.. That is so UnCool.


It's been like that since late on March 18, 2011.

I wonder who's ("blank") responsible.

Okay fellow scouts time to go on a mission and find the guilty party.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


well did final coat yesterday afternoon on my HD bay of my scout. let it sit all night on my heater vents. going to take a blow dryer to it today and then install it and possibly move over some of my parts today into the scout.


How are you feeling?

I see you're getting closer to finishing that build, hope that paint is dry enough.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

feeling ok. was stupid and went and worked on my truck this weekend that hasnt ran in 5 weeks now so back is sore. but other than that im fine. hope so 2, tired of looking at the case and not being able to do anything lol.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12813552*
> feeling ok. was stupid and went and worked on my truck this weekend that hasnt ran in 5 weeks now so back is sore. but other than that im fine. hope so 2, tired of looking at the case and not being able to do anything lol.


For your health please don't repeat the "stupid" again.

What was the problem with your truck? What needed to be done?

I know the feeling of needing to complete a build and something holds it back like on my 690 II Advanced build in which I'm awaiting accessories and such to complete. Ordered fans and they arrived broken in pieces, then a reship, then ordered a fan controller now awaiting that. Hopefully this build will finally be finalized by the end of the week maybe sooner then I'll post photos of such in this thread as I said I would. I'm using the case with most of the components though in fact right now as I'm typing this.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12813893*
> For your health please don't repeat the "stupid" again.
> 
> What was the problem with your truck? What needed to be done?
> 
> I know the feeling of needing to complete a build and something holds it back like on my 690 II Advanced build in which I'm awaiting accessories and such to complete. Ordered fans and they arrived broken in pieces, then a reship, then ordered a fan controller now awaiting that. Hopefully this build will finally be finalized by the end of the week maybe sooner then I'll post photos of such in this thread as I said I would. I'm using the case with most of the components though in fact right now as I'm typing this.


mechanic replaced the heat core 5 weeks ago and now within 3-4 hours it drains the battery. thought it was a bad amplifier in the stereo but even with steareo unplugged it drains the battery. good news is. it should be someting to do with stereo wires. every other fuse is out of the vehicle and it still dies. unplug that fuse and it will hold a charge. now he is pissed cause he has to take another couple days and rip out the dash again to find out what he did wrong.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12813940*
> mechanic replaced the heat core 5 weeks ago and now within 3-4 hours it drains the battery. thought it was a bad amplifier in the stereo but even with steareo unplugged it drains the battery. good news is. it should be someting to do with stereo wires. every other fuse is out of the vehicle and it still dies. unplug that fuse and it will hold a charge. now he is pissed cause he has to take another couple days and rip out the dash again to find out what he did wrong.


I would've just brought it back to him rather than going nuts to try and fix it and messing a back. The mechanic messed it up let him fix it at no charge.

Why do they put heater cores in nasty spots?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12814007*
> I would've just brought it back to him rather than going nuts to try and fix it and messing a back. The mechanic messed it up let him fix it at no charge.
> 
> Why do they put heater cores in nasty spots?


well the problem is he is a retired mechanic that used to have his own shop. does it out of his garage now.....first mistake. Local shops wanted $700+ to replace a $34 heater core. he said $250 so i jumped at it. First day i got it back doors didnt lock, heater wasnt working and no dome lights worked in the truck. he forgot to hook up a ground strap. so he took it and when he picked it up it was dead(battery). Then he fixed it and brought it back. next day wife goes to head to work and her truck wont start, battery dead again. Now its every 3-4 hours if the fuses are in. We really think we found it this time. atleast i hope so. dealership where i bought it wants me to bring it in to them and they will send it to a electronics repair shop and then charge me and i can sue him. but i dont want to do that crap right now so im trying to let him fix it. he has till next tuesday to have it fixed as we leave this friday for mine and my wifes 11 year anniversary. he is going to have the truck all weekend and better have it fixed or ill do what i have to to get it fixed right.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12814247*
> well the problem is he is a retired mechanic that used to have his own shop. does it out of his garage now.....first mistake. Local shops wanted $700+ to replace a $34 heater core. he said $250 so i jumped at it. First day i got it back doors didnt lock, heater wasnt working and no dome lights worked in the truck. he forgot to hook up a ground strap. so he took it and when he picked it up it was dead(battery). Then he fixed it and brought it back. next day wife goes to head to work and her truck wont start, battery dead again. Now its every 3-4 hours if the fuses are in. We really think we found it this time. atleast i hope so. dealership where i bought it wants me to bring it in to them and they will send it to a electronics repair shop and then charge me and i can sue him. but i dont want to do that crap right now so im trying to let him fix it. he has till next tuesday to have it fixed as we leave this friday for mine and my wifes 11 year anniversary. he is going to have the truck all weekend and better have it fixed or ill do what i have to to get it fixed right.


Happy 11th Upcoming Anniversary! Hope you have a great time and NOT thinking about the truck.

Eeeeeeeek! Well you didn't know that this guy is "retired" for a reason it seems. Hope that he gets it right and the least he should do is refund you the $250.00 if he doesn't. I hope this scenario works out to a favorable ending.

Congrats on your 1000th post!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12814545*
> Happy 11th Upcoming Anniversary! Hope you have a great time and NOT thinking about the truck.
> 
> Eeeeeeeek! Well you didn't know that this guy is "retired" for a reason it seems. Hope that he gets it right and the least he should do is refund you the $250.00 if he doesn't. I hope this scenario works out to a favorable ending.
> 
> Congrats on your 1000th post!


Thanks. I am not worrying about the truck. ill have it fixed one way or another and we still have my little explorer and my 02 sonata so we dont have to worry about not being able to drive...we just cant drive this one lol. I didnt even see that was my 1000th post till u said that..and on top of that, i took my last hydrocodone last night and today, a new bottle shows up in the mail!!!! yea for no pain lol


----------



## Enigma8750

The GIGABYTE G1.Sniper LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard










At $449.00 it is a little pricey but it is a Killer board.

Dexter would approve!!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

wow everyone, the donation for syrillian was just stopped. paypal froze admins account for violations of TOS. apparently we cant auction of freebies to people who donated!! wow


----------



## DireLeon2010

WTHeck is that in the lower right corner?! Looks like a clip. lol Sweet looking board tho.








Quote:


> wow everyone, the donation for syrillian was just stopped. paypal froze admins account for violations of TOS. apparently we cant auction of freebies to people who donated!! wow


WTHeck again?! THHHUUUPT to Paypal!


----------



## Enigma8750

Just put a link to syrillians paypal acct on your Signature and go with it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12817870*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTHeck is that in the lower right corner?! Looks like a clip. lol Sweet looking board tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTHeck again?! THHHUUUPT to Paypal!


Yea.. My M-16 in the Air Force. US version had a 20 round clip. That looks almost identical to it. and the copper at the top looks like a live shell.


----------



## Enigma8750

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EhuN742wdk[/ame]


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12817870*


Too bad there aren't any decent quality green fans these days. That would have worked out quite well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12817870*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> wow everyone, the donation for syrillian was just stopped. paypal froze admins account for violations of TOS. apparently we cant auction of freebies to people who donated!! wow
> 
> 
> 
> WTHeck again?! THHHUUUPT to Paypal!
Click to expand...

Sounds typical of PayPal, but I think if they had contacted them about the situation ahead of time there would have been a way to do it. I've seen it before


----------



## Enigma8750

We always can paint.. I would suggest a Xiggy Rifle with this color.










http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productdetails.aspx?sku=998044348&source=GoogleBase


----------



## Telnets

there are a whole series of those boards too. they look pretty neat, but meh. i think the novelty would wear off quick personally.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't like the look of painted blades. I prefer the look of translucent blades. You can't paint blades to get that effect.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12817798*
> The GIGABYTE G1.Sniper LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At $449.00 it is a little pricey but it is a Killer board.
> 
> Dexter would approve!!


Looks like you can mount a scope/light on that NB/accessory rail.


----------



## Enigma8750

by the way.. I got some memory headed your way.. I will put it in the mail tomorrow, God Willing.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Looks like you can mount a scope/light on that NB/accessory rail.


That cooler in the center looks like a flash suppressor from an assault weapon.. Great Modder if you have the Duckies.


----------



## cigarbug

Experimented with acrylic all day today. Conclusion: Its easy to etch and cut in straight lines, but almost impossible to cut curves with any accuracy. Used all kinds of tools and broke 2 rotozip bits and a few jigsaw blades. I guess that's why they use fricken lazer beams.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Or a band saw with a very thin blade.


----------



## ticallista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Too bad there aren't any decent quality green fans these days. That would have worked out quite well.


Nanoxia fans are not too bad.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12821091*
> Or a band saw with a very thin blade.


Try making small curved cuts with accuracy with a bandsaw. You'll be missing the index and middle fingers on both hands.


----------



## virus86

I got my Sunbeam fan controller. The LEDs are super bright! Anyone have an idea to dim these down?

One big difference between the Sunbeam and Scythe is the Sunbeam has a heatsink on the transistor. The transistor on the damaged channel on my Scythe is broken. The only place I can get a new one is on ebay from china. To remove the old transistor, I have to desolder the screen which has 32 pins! Ill guess Ill attempt to repair it whenever Im desperate for a fully functional fan controller.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/22082-cooler-master-prepares-new-cases

Beg forgiveness if you'all have seen this already

Important part is....still no Scout II


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12828174*
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/22082-cooler-master-prepares-new-cases
> 
> Beg forgiveness if you'all have seen this already
> 
> Important part is....still no Scout II


I like it! I think drive doors will make a comeback due to less and less need of DVD drives.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticallista;12821926*
> Nanoxia fans are not too bad.


They aren't that good either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12825551*
> Try making small curved cuts with accuracy with a bandsaw. You'll be missing the index and middle fingers on both hands.


If you have the correct band saw blade and have it tensioned properly it isn't that difficult. It's been quite a few years but we did a lot of that in shop class when I was in high school.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12826675*
> I got my Sunbeam fan controller. The LEDs are super bright! Anyone have an idea to dim these down?
> 
> One big difference between the Sunbeam and Scythe is the Sunbeam has a heatsink on the transistor. The transistor on the damaged channel on my Scythe is broken. The only place I can get a new one is on ebay from china. To remove the old transistor, I have to desolder the screen which has 32 pins! Ill guess Ill attempt to repair it whenever Im desperate for a fully functional fan controller.


You can solder in an additional resistor to dim them. See this guide for more details. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=529579


----------



## virus86

Thanks! Ill try that mod out one day.


----------



## rellyrell

I just wanna say im new to club and say thanx to everyone and that this has been a big help in puttin my Storm scout together.


----------



## GoodInk

Welcome, pics?


----------



## rellyrell

pics of my rig


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Well my scout is done...minus the missing first cav emblem that is lost in the mail. Here are some pics























































Now all I have to do is put my parts in it...


----------



## PapaSmurf

:


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12832254*
> Well my scout is done...minus the missing first cav emblem that is lost in the mail. Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I have to do is put my parts in it...


Very nice. I still think you need some yellow highlight color somewhere even if it is just a stripe, but it looks good. Nice painting.










Maybe some Yellow accents in this area. Up the side and around the controls and then a stripe down the handle just to give it some pazzazz.. What cha think


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12825551*
> Try making small curved cuts with accuracy with a bandsaw. You'll be missing the index and middle fingers on both hands.


This Comment would have made me spit coffee on the screen. But lucky me, I was not drinking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12826675*
> I got my Sunbeam fan controller. The LEDs are super bright! Anyone have an idea to dim these down?
> 
> One big difference between the Sunbeam and Scythe is the Sunbeam has a heatsink on the transistor. The transistor on the damaged channel on my Scythe is broken. The only place I can get a new one is on ebay from china. To remove the old transistor, I have to desolder the screen which has 32 pins! Ill guess Ill attempt to repair it whenever Im desperate for a fully functional fan controller.


Yea.. Take off the cover and then spray the leds with some flouresent yellow or orange and then put the cover back on.. That will dim it and give it some color. Red flouresent would look good too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12828477*
> I like it! I think drive doors will make a comeback due to less and less need of DVD drives.


I have drive doors in my Stacker. I like the look but I don't like the Idea of the DvD not being able to eject without remembering to open the door first. Usually most people that I see that have drive doors leave the doors open which kind of defeats the purpose for having them, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12813343*
> It's been like that since late on March 18, 2011.
> 
> I wonder who's ("blank") responsible.
> 
> Okay fellow scouts time to go on a mission and find the guilty party.


Okay the order is out.. Lets get CM Back on the Web and not be a Target of Terrrrrrrerrrist.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12813552*
> feeling ok. was stupid and went and worked on my truck this weekend that hasnt ran in 5 weeks now so back is sore. but other than that im fine. hope so 2, tired of looking at the case and not being able to do anything lol.


Never get in a hurry to go back to work from an illness. We lost a young Mom that way in the town close by.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12818729*
> I don't like the look of painted blades. I prefer the look of translucent blades. You can't paint blades to get that effect.


Gelid has some nice green fans.. What about those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticallista;12821926*
> Nanoxia fans are not too bad.


Thanks for the Buzz on this Nanoxia Fans. I have never heard of them before.

















Daddy... Like!!


----------



## Rockr69

To me, doors have no purpose but to keep kids and other people out. I had a case for years with a door and hated it. One of the best selling point of a case for me is no doors. I really don't have the need for disc burning anymore. With flash drives for data transfer between machines the only purpose I use DVD media is from manufacturers and movies. Everything else I mount with Clonedrive and If I do have to burn an ISO or bootable discs I use Imageburn. I have a flash drive set up as bootable that I use for an A drive, (floppy) for you young uns. The only purpose a door could have would be if were lockable in an IT environment or at a LAN party, neither of which applies to my machine.


----------



## Enigma8750

I could not have said it better my self, Rockr.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12833520*
> I could not have said it better my self, Rockr.


Thanks Chief!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12833455*
> Gelid has some nice green fans.. What about those.


Highly overpriced. They are good fans, but only worth about half of what they want for them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12833455*
> Thanks for the Buzz on this Nanoxia Fans. I have never heard of them before.


Been there, done that. Low quality, unreliable, and too noisy compared to quality fans.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Whether you like the door or not we should at least give CM credit for doing it right. Most companies mount the door so it swings from right to left. With ATX cases designed with the window on the left side most users place their cases to their right. That means to open the door you swing the right side of the door towards you forcing you to reach around it to get to the drive or bay device. At least this one opens from left to right so it swings away from the user and out of their way. It's a small thing, but CM should be given credit for doing something right for a change.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12833757*
> Whether you like the door or not we should at least give CM credit for doing it right. Most companies mount the door so it swings from right to left. With ATX cases designed with the window on the left side most users place their cases to their right. That means to open the door you swing the right side of the door towards you forcing you to reach around it to get to the drive or bay device. At least this one opens from left to right so it swings away from the user and out of their way. It's a small thing, but CM should be given credit for doing something right for a change.


Close but not really. If they made it so the door can be mounted either way then they would have done it right. Not everyone has the window facing them. As far as doors go, I used to hate them too, but I can't tell you the last time I used my DVD drive, as long as the front panel ports are not covered I don't think I would mind it anymore. I would like to see a 3.5" for a fan controller or card reader mounted outside the door though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12833954*
> Close but not really. If they made it so the door can be mounted either way then they would have done it right. Not everyone has the window facing them. As far as doors go, I used to hate them too, but I can't tell you the last time I used my DVD drive, as long as the front panel ports are not covered I don't think I would mind it anymore. I would like to see a 3.5" for a fan controller or card reader mounted outside the door though.


That is also true. I had one of the big old Antec SoHo 1040 cases (also sold by Chieftec and a couple of others) that had the door swing the wrong way. I took the door off right away (only got the case as there wasn't much else to compete with it back then). I ended up giving it to my ex to use for her computer once my grandson (who was living with her at the time) got big enough to wander around. Being a typical inquisitive little tyke he loved to push buttons so the door kept his little fingers away from them when granny was working on important papers for work.

I probably use my optical drives half a dozen times a day or more so a door would really bug me though. On a really good day I might switch disks every 10 to 15 minutes for several hours. I don't care how a door is oriented as it would drive me nuts having to deal with it that often. I also don't like stealthed optical drives as they tend to requre multiple attempts to open no matter how well the job is done.


----------



## LostKauz

Sooo ive had my scout for a few weeks now and ive gota problem.

the fricken side panel window is like a magnet for dust.. *** even if i wipe it off the dust remains what can i clean it with to make it like brand new.

heres a pic to show my problem also you can see my mod to my hd 5770 (painted stock red pieces white)


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12834427*
> Sooo ive had my scout for a few weeks now and ive gota problem.
> 
> the fricken side panel window is like a magnet for dust.. *** even if i wipe it off the dust remains what can i clean it with to make it like brand new.


I would suggest using a dust filter on the window fan. I used 2 dust filters on my stock window with one fan installed so it wouldnt get sucked in through the top slots because of negative case pressure. The problem is the little slats continue past the filter. I eventually cut my own window with only 1 fan and a filter and now i have 0 dust issues with the window. Have you tried using a damp microfiber cloth?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Get some Endust for Electronics to help cut down on the static electricity of the panel.

http://www.endustelectronics.com/


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well, just doing some fine tuning before i move my parts into the scout tomorow morning. Still waiting on my 1155Motherboard, HAF 932 and my red tubing for my water kit....


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12833199*
> Very nice. I still think you need some yellow highlight color somewhere even if it is just a stripe, but it looks good. Nice painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some Yellow accents in this area. Up the side and around the controls and then a stripe down the handle just to give it some pazzazz.. What cha think


I like that idea. any paint has to be external as im putting my parts in tomorow. my son has been dying to get this case. and with all the yate loons in this thing, its gonna be really cool so im going to start folding on it also.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;12834875*
> I would suggest using a dust filter on the window fan. I used 2 dust filters on my stock window with one fan installed so it wouldnt get sucked in through the top slots because of negative case pressure. The problem is the little slats continue past the filter. I eventually cut my own window with only 1 fan and a filter and now i have 0 dust issues with the window. Have you tried using a damp microfiber cloth?


can you recommend some good filters that dont look too tacky. also where can i buy plexi-glass locally? what big chain stores carry that kind of stuff.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12835167*
> can you recommend some good filters that dont look too tacky. also where can i buy plexi-glass locally? what big chain stores carry that kind of stuff.


I bought my window at home depot lol. I think it was about 15$ or so for enough to make 2 windows in case there is a mishap XD. For filters i like the FilterRight round and square but its all personal taste really. These might work as well.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12834427*
> Sooo ive had my scout for a few weeks now and ive gota problem.
> 
> the fricken side panel window is like a magnet for dust.. *** even if i wipe it off the dust remains what can i clean it with to make it like brand new.
> 
> heres a pic to show my problem also you can see my mod to my hd 5770 (painted stock red pieces white)


i found that swiffer dusters work really good for pulling the dust off and not just spreading it around.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;12835255*
> I bought my window at home depot lol. I think it was about 15$ or so for enough to make 2 windows in case there is a mishap XD. For filters i like the FilterRight round and square but its all personal taste really. These might work as well.


what was the material you bought called.


----------



## Enigma8750

If you drop the voltage on your fans to 7 volts then you will not have the dust problem any more. At least not for a long time.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;8252772*
> Hey everyone, I was checking out page 1 and I saw the how to clean the window tip, and Dawn dish soap is an excellent choice, but if you want that super clean look and anti-static property to repel dust may I suggest Pledge furniture polish. I use it on all my electronics and the results are phenominal. Also if you get small scratches in the surface from cleaning your window or other clear plastics (I recommend using a micro-fiber cloth) you can get some Meguiar's clear plastic polish and a Mothers mini powerball from Napa or your favorite auto parts store. Pop the mini into a cordless drill, put some Meguiar's on the ball (careful when spinning up so it doesn't sling all over) and buff those scratches right out. It works great and is good for reclaiming scratched cds and dvds. Give it a try and you'll see.
> 
> Where did I learn the pledge trick? From the the Air Force. That's how they keep those fighter jet canopies so clear and clean and if it's good enough for them, it oughta be good enough for me. Happy Cleaning!


Here's a quote from some guy in his early days in the club


----------



## NitroNarcosis

I was looking through the front page and one thing I do not see is the Dimensions of the case itself.

I ask because I will be going H20 soon and I want to get a 3x120mm Rad. I want to rear mount that bad boy and I am not sure if it will fit on the back without sticking up from the top.


----------



## LostKauz

delete post: posted in wrong thread.


----------



## LostKauz

*Ok well ive looked at this thread trying to figure out how to paint my case fans (just the blades). The problem I have is that i cant remove the blades since there is no access hole. So heres my take/ diy for you guys

First what i did was grabbed a few sheets of printer paper

I then placed my fan on top of the paper and drew the inside cirlce of the fan.








After that i removed the fan and cut out the circle.
















Then i proceeded to fold the circle in half twice to get the center of it and cut out a small circle to allow it to fit around the shaft that hold the blade in place.
sorry no pic...
Place both halves in behind the blade but over the back support "bars"

This next step is funny i think as this entire project was me just experimenting and it ended up working... i think

We need to protect the sides of the fan housing so i took another sheet of paper and laid it inside the fan. Then i cut slits every so often down to the base of the fan that will then be folded over and under the back side and taped.
















after a few extra things included cleaning the sticker residue off it was was for paint.








heres what it looks like at the moment i think ill wait and hour before i think about removing all the tape LOL.







*


----------



## LostKauz

well the fan has been untaped and is in my case now in all its glory.

sadly as i was about to snap the pic the batteries died.

oh well i need to go out to grab some smokes anyways.

p.s. there is slight over spray.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12835167*
> also where can i buy plexi-glass locally? what big chain stores carry that kind of stuff.


Most Home Building Supply outlets like Lowe's, Home Depot, etc. would have it. Also most hardware stores like Ace, True Value, etc. would also carry it. Don't ask for Plexi-Glass though, ask for clear acrylic window panels. Plexi-Glass is a brand name and not all stores carry it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea.. Lowes have lots of different grades from the PLEX-GLASS brand to the el Cheapo 1/8th. inch stuff. Anyway.. prices from 45.00 to 8.00


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis;12837446*
> I was looking through the front page and one thing I do not see is the Dimensions of the case itself.
> 
> I ask because I will be going H20 soon and I want to get a 3x120mm Rad. I want to rear mount that bad boy and I am not sure if it will fit on the back without sticking up from the top.


in inches 19.5 x 19.5 x 7.75

OR in CM.. 49.53 Tall x 49.53 Length x 19.6 width in CM


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


what was the material you bought called.


Ya it was just 1/8 inch el cheapo acrylic but i wanted it to be about the same thickness as the oem window so i could use the pushpins. Cheap fix and well worth the effort. At the end of the day you have a case that has your personal window with whatever features you wanted. I just wanted a quieter and dust free sidepanel with the fan positioned where i wanted, went with a 140mm placed closer to the drive bays for the external exhaust cards i always buy.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12837968*
> *Ok well ive looked at this thread trying to figure out how to paint my case fans (just the blades). The problem I have is that i cant remove the blades since there is no access hole. So heres my take/ diy for you guys
> 
> First what i did was grabbed a few sheets of printer paper
> 
> I then placed my fan on top of the paper and drew the inside cirlce of the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that i removed the fan and cut out the circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i proceeded to fold the circle in half twice to get the center of it and cut out a small circle to allow it to fit around the shaft that hold the blade in place.
> sorry no pic...
> Place both halves in behind the blade but over the back support "bars"
> 
> This next step is funny i think as this entire project was me just experimenting and it ended up working... i think
> 
> We need to protect the sides of the fan housing so i took another sheet of paper and laid it inside the fan. Then i cut slits every so often down to the base of the fan that will then be folded over and under the back side and taped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after a few extra things included cleaning the sticker residue off it was was for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what it looks like at the moment i think ill wait and hour before i think about removing all the tape LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks good but looks like a lot work. Why not just remove the clip and pull it apart?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12837968*
> Ok well ive looked at this thread trying to figure out how to paint my case fans (just the blades). *The problem I have is that i cant remove the blades since there is no access hole*. So heres my take/ diy for you guys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12845488*
> That looks good but looks like a lot work. Why not just remove the clip and pull it apart?


GoodInk, did you happen to notice the part of his post where he states that there isn't an access hole (in red)?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12845715*
> GoodInk, did you happen to notice the part of his post where he states that there isn't an access hole (in red)?


Nope


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12845859*
> Nope


Didn't think so.


----------



## Enigma8750

Okay.. stop humping legs gentlemen.. I want to know where this access hole is located on the fans to take them apart. Please show and Tell or don't say nothing.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8gmcX0uqy0&feature[/ame]


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12847631*
> Okay.. stop humping legs gentlemen.. I want to know where this access hole is located on the fans to take them apart. Please show and Tell or don't say nothing.


On most fans, remove the sticker on the back of the fan and there is usually clips or screws so you can pop off the blade assembly.


----------



## GoodInk

He did say there is no access hole. I just happen to have a dead R4 fan from a V8 cooler laying around, so I had to take a look. It had one but the plug covering it seem to be glued in. I couldn't get that thing out even using a knife.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12847832*
> He did say there is no access hole. I just happen to have a dead R4 fan from a V8 cooler laying around, so I had to take a look. It had one but the plug covering it seem to be glued in. I couldn't get that thing out even using a knife.


Ya i had heard that the R4 couldnt be taken apart but i wonder how different that fan in the V8 is from the normal case fan R4 version. They look about the same minus the built in fan controller.

Bah, midterms now. Been writing all day, 13 pages done so far, zzzzzzz......


----------



## rellyrell

im starting to get into the whole cable management game does anyone have any good mapping schemes 2 follow 4 the cm storm scout


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127489

Think this will be a good upgrade?

Or should I just X-Fire another 4670?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12848472*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127489
> 
> Think this will be a good upgrade?
> 
> Or should I just X-Fire another 4670?


If your willing to spend a little bit more, look at the 5770's and even the 6850's.

You can get one of each for well under 200... I think the 5770's going for 120 - 150, and the 6850's I think you can find as low as 180 though I dunno if that is out of your budget...

Here is an Open Box Power Cooler 5770 for 98.99!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131327R

If you got one of those, then that would be a worthy upgrade!


----------



## cjc75

Mind.. Open Box stuff in the 'Egg tends to be a bit risky. Personally I've never had problems with anything I'v ordered as an Open Box item...

There is also the matter of whether or not ya like Power Cooler as a brand. To be fair, I have heard both good things, and bad things about them; but obviously they're not the most 'in demand' brand for Radeons


----------



## thirdeyeop3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rellyrell;12848467*
> im starting to get into the whole cable management game does anyone have any good mapping schemes 2 follow 4 the cm storm scout


This saved me a lot of time on my build. To get the 24 pin through the top I had to take out all of the case cables then put them back in.


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12848571*
> If your willing to spend a little bit more, look at the 5770's and even the 6850's.
> 
> You can get one of each for well under 200... I think the 5770's going for 120 - 150, and the 6850's I think you can find as low as 180 though I dunno if that is out of your budget...
> 
> Here is an Open Box Power Cooler 5770 for 98.99!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131327R
> 
> If you got one of those, then that would be a worthy upgrade!


I have a 5770, Sapphire. OC correctly, it CRANKS! All very high 1920 in Crysis...


----------



## Fewsion

Hi,
I was just wondering if anyone could help me. I was planning on buying a Force 200mm fan to use in a HAF X case, and would just like to know what voltage the 2-pin led connector runs off?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fewsion*


Hi,
I was just wondering if anyone could help me. I was planning on buying a Force 200mm fan to use in a HAF X case, and would just like to know what voltage the 2-pin led connector runs off?

Thanks in advance for your help (will +rep)


5V, but you shouldnt connect any fan to it. I believe the front panel LED switch is rated around 0.5W.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


That looks good but looks like a lot work. Why not just remove the clip and pull it apart?


because there isnt a clip there isnt even the access hole to get to the clip.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rellyrell;12848467*
> im starting to get into the whole cable management game does anyone have any good mapping schemes 2 follow 4 the cm storm scout


Yea.. Check the pictures on the first and third pages and that will give you some Ideas.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12849256*
> I have a 5770, Sapphire. OC correctly, it CRANKS! All very high 1920 in Crysis...


Yea.. I have 2 x 5770s and I can do just about anything I want but I am going tri Fire soon.


----------



## rellyrell

thanx alot guys 4 the layout plans that really helps out alot


----------



## GTR Mclaren

general and brother

you will forgive me if I go from Storm Scout to Storm Sniper ??










I will be a Storm user as always


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks like it could be time for a Court Marshall.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12859008*
> general and brother
> 
> you will forgive me if I go from Storm Scout to Storm Sniper ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be a Storm user as always


You will be a Scout until the day you ask to not be. We are A Brotherhood that is joined together for helping each other. You are forgiven. and you are allowed to buy any case you want after the Scout. We only ask that you stay Active.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12859008*
> general and brother
> 
> you will forgive me if I go from Storm Scout to Storm Sniper ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be a Storm user as always


Sniff-Sniff









You're part of a brotherhood. From now on until the day you die, wherever you are, every Scout owner is your brother. You will go to a Sniper. You may not come back to using a Scout case. But always remember this: Scouts are always scouts and they live forever. And that means YOU live forever.

Okay-Okay, I changed the words a bit from the "Full Metal Jacket" bit.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Almost bought a Sniper. Still might. Hey! It's in the storm family. In fact, if they would put this mug....










....on a slightly longer wider version of this....










[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4[/ame[/URL]]

....it would, make my year


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Lol the scout gods don't wont me to get my new had 932...came smashed up...usps dropped it and jacked it up. Upon closer inspection, dam near every plastic eye(screw hole) is shattered, the holes on the acrylic window are all cracked...there is screws sitting in the case and I cannot find what they go to. Exterior wise you can't really tell if you don'tknow what to look for, but to me it is obvious. Box looks like it was dropped just on one corner from atleast 4feet in the air. Should get $180 from usps when they approve the claim...but that could take week so I think im going to use it for now.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Lol the scout gods don't wont me to get my new had 932...came smashed up...usps dropped it and jacked it up. Upon closer inspection, dam near every plastic eye(screw hole) is shattered, the holes on the acrylic window are all cracked...there is screws sitting in the case and I cannot find what they go to. Exterior wise you can't really tell if you don'tknow what to look for, but to me it is obvious. Box looks like it was dropped just on one corner from atleast 4feet in the air. Should get $180 from usps when they approve the claim...but that could take week so I think im going to use it for now.


Sheesh! Murphy loves you man!







Seriously, that's why I bought my Scout from the local Fry's.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Sheesh! Murphy loves you man!







Seriously, that's why I bought my Scout from the local Fry's.


First scout damage was pretty much my fault. This is usps stupidity at its finest. It vaporized the styrofoam was just pieces if mush on that corner. Feel bad for the other guy cause you know he was all types of upset and worried.


----------



## GoodInk

Never use the USPS to ship cases, I was lucky that I could put mine back together. There are still signs of the damage, look at my PSU it points up, the widow need replaced do to deep scratches.


----------



## Enigma8750

I like UPS. Here in our area UPS is the best.

Destroyer.. You need to change your name. Everything that you get gets Trashed.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12859910*
> Almost bought a Sniper. Still might. Hey! It's in the storm family. In fact, if they would put this mug....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....on a slightly longer wider version of this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4
> 
> ....it would, make my year


I like this Idea but my pants are dry..


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I like UPS. Here in our area UPS is the best.

Destroyer.. You need to change your name. Everything that you get gets Trashed.


I wonder of when he ordered his case he didn't put his last name as "Destroyer".














j/k

Maybe they knew of the other case and wanted to give him a matched pair?

I'm really sorry what happened and when I read it I said to myself "not again? and someone else helped this time".

Prayers for better, I mean perfect as humanly possible for the following computer orders.


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12861196*
> I like UPS. Here in our area UPS is the best.
> 
> Destroyer.. You need to change your name. Everything that you get gets Trashed.


I have had the best luck with UPS also, usually. But I did learn a valuable lesson after Christmas. I built and shipped my Sister a PC, I was afraid of the HD taking any shock from package getting dropped or thrown, so I removed it and packed in a separate box wrapped completely in bubble wrap. HD made it just fine but stock Intel CPU cooler popped off the MB when UPS dropped or threw the package! PC survived and runs fine after cooler reattached, I got lucky. A friend told me after the fact, that the same thing happened when he shipped his brother a PC, only when his cooler came off it trashed the MB and other components. So never again will I ship a PC with cooler attached.


----------



## Telnets

Akasa 120mm Apache Fans - My Personal Review

So i know that everyone is crazy over the Tycoon series Fans, but personaly, i think they are ugly as sin regardless how they work







I was in the market for some new fans, and thought I would try out the Akasa Apache PWM fans. Ive gone through a lot of different fans to get my case as quiet as possible, and havent ever really been happy with the noise level since there are a total of 6 fans in my system.

After installing the Apache fans though, I am extreamly happy. They are super quiet, dont make any weird noises when operating in PWM mode, the cables come sleved out of the box, and they push a ton of air. I have my i7 on an A70 Heatsink, and even at 3.8 or 4.0ghz, the fans are only around 70% throttle keeping my machine below 75c.

So if your looking for a good quality, quiet fan other then the GT series, i would recommend looking into these Apaches. I have 6 in my machine right now, and I keep looking over to ensure they are still running they are so quiet.

Just my personal review...

Thanks!


----------



## Rockr69

Most Beautiful Scout Contest Entry is over. General Enigma and my self will spend the next 5 days judging the entrants with winners being announced on April 1st. This will be a tough judge due to all the high quality entries and good luck to all who entered.

Even though myself and Gen E are the only judges, here are links to all who entered:

Shadow of Intent - http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4475/sl370326.jpg

Black Ice - http://www.overclock.net/11480889-post15517.html

Evil262 - http://www.overclock.net/12525043-post18598.html

DJ_OXyGeNe_8 - http://i54.tinypic.com/28a5e90.jpg

Cigarbug - http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=3883

Rogue1266 - http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=2465&pictureid=14814

GoodInk - http://www.overclock.net/12554256-post18664.html

General kev_b - http://s960.photobucket.com/albums/ae85/jsongyver/?action=view&current=kev_bentry.jpg


----------



## GoodInk

Good luck to all that entered the contest, I know who I want to win


----------



## virus86

I didnt know there was a contest. Whoops.


----------



## imh073p

Ya dang i should have entered. School is killing all my time so i didnt notice there was a contest.


----------



## nickt1862

I said that I was going to post my 690 II Advanced when completed, so here it is while not as "extreme" as some of your builds this is good enough for me. Also please excuse the not so great quality of the photos as I only have a Casio Exilim Camera:


----------



## BdBanshee

Nice clean build, great cable management!


----------



## XxKilla757xX

is there a guide to cable management im stuck right now and this is my first computer build


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BdBanshee;12869381*
> Nice clean build, great cable management!


Thanks, I'm real anal when it comes to that.

Though the other non visible side of the case doesn't have that "clean" look!









Yeah also, have a top panel filter which I removed today which now has increased exhaust airflow and not because solely of the dust evident:


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Not sure if I ever posted in here, I got my SS a few weeks ago. I just got some new LEDs and two shortie CCFls I will be installing soon enough. I replaced the original fans with red LED Cooler Master Sickleflow fans in the front and rear, then installed another into a fan mount borrowed from an Antec 900 above the front fan.

Here is a couple of current pics but I will have some better pics with changes and updates soon enough:


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well takin off for the weekend with a trip with the family for my 11 year anniversary. see everyone on monday/tuesday!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12869351*


Looks great, did that case come with the grommets for the cable management? If not where did you get them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;12869541*
> enough:


Also looks great, the only thing is the placement of the 24 pin but that isn't your fault. You might try routing it under the MB.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;12869541*
> Not sure if I ever posted in here, I got my SS a few weeks ago. I just got some new LEDs and two shortie CCFls I will be installing soon enough. I replaced the original fans with red LED Cooler Master Sickleflow fans in the front and rear, then installed another into a fan mount borrowed from an Antec 900 above the front fan.
> 
> Here is a couple of current pics but I will have some better pics with changes and updates soon enough:


Welcome my Philly Brother.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12871134*
> Looks great, did that case come with the grommets for the cable management? If not where did you get them?


No the grommets don't come with the case.

I got the last crumbs from Corsair (nobody got any since) but those grommets don't fit all the holes in the 690 II Advanced case as I modded best I could for two of them.

I knew that I was going to be asked about the grommets - lol!









You're not the first either.









But those grommets do make that interior look finished IMO.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12869544*
> well takin off for the weekend with a trip with the family for my 11 year anniversary. see everyone on monday/tuesday!!!


Have a good time and lots of sex.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12871202*
> Welcome my Philly Brother.


Thanks bro. Port Richmond here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12871134*
> Also looks great, the only thing is the placement of the 24 pin but that isn't your fault. You might try routing it under the MB.


I wish I had the room. There's a lot more than meets the eye back there:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;12871642*
> 
> I wish I had the room. There's a lot more than meets the eye back there:


That's not bad, you should see mine.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12865853*
> Most Beautiful Scout Contest Entry is over. General Enigma and my self will spend the next 5 days judging the entrants with winners being announced on April 1st. This will be a tough judge due to all the high quality entries and good luck to all who entered.
> 
> Even though myself and Gen E are the only judges, here are links to all who entered:
> 
> Shadow of Intent - http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4475/sl370326.jpg
> 
> Black Ice - http://www.overclock.net/11480889-post15517.html
> 
> Evil262 - http://www.overclock.net/12525043-post18598.html
> 
> DJ_OXyGeNe_8 - http://i54.tinypic.com/28a5e90.jpg
> 
> Cigarbug - http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=3883
> 
> Rogue1266 - http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=2465&pictureid=14814
> 
> GoodInk - http://www.overclock.net/12554256-post18664.html
> 
> General kev_b - http://s960.photobucket.com/albums/ae85/jsongyver/?action=view&current=kev_bentry.jpg


Oh man.. I just got through looking at the contestants. This is not going to be a easy decision. Actually its going to be a Nail Biter.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Oh man.. I just got through looking at the contestants. This is not going to be a easy decision. Actually its going to be a Nail Biter.



I know and think we gotta pick three!


----------



## Enigma8750

Welcome to the Jungle Philly.. Good to have you a part of the Scout Troops. Great Job on the build and the Photography is a bonus as well.


----------



## Enigma8750

Three is what you will get from me.. Thanks General.. PM me for some Info. Also if anyone is up for bribing the Judges just let me know.. LOL..NOT>> Glad to see that Cigar Bug got his Memory today.. I hated to get rid of that but it was a great trade for the 6600.. Thanks so much for the great offer and the Awesome Processor. I will be putting the board together this weekend. 775s are just now getting where you can buy them. But that 9550 is still a awesome deal at 259.00.. But I would rather go 6 core with the Phenom II.

June 11th is what I hear is the day of the Bulldozer. First Gen I will pass up. I want the true Mandinka.. or whatever the name is.. I want the AM3 +++++ 990 MSI board... The Concourer.. They should have called it the ***ashima.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

new kb


----------



## PapaSmurf

Which one is that? Looks nice.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I am not up on the contest. I know which I think are the best. Do we get to vote?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Sidewinder X6


----------



## murcielago585

My new P67 rig in the Scout...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Sidewinder X6


Thanks. I may have to look into one of those if I ever win the lottery.


----------



## LostKauz

help guys im trying my first real mod here, i need opinions, input, suggestions.

What ive done is bought some polycarbonate (aka. lexan). cut it to the size of the stock side panel my plan is to put drill a hole fora 140mm fan as well.

i like the full lexan side because it opens this case up much more and lets me see all my components.

heres current pics it is currently mounted just at the top with some generic double sided tape from walmart. please let me know of a proper and professional way to mount this. Also note this was cut completely with a jigsaw and my rear (back) line is off wondering how i can fix that as well.

also should i just cut the fan hole with a jig saw as well.

thanks guys


----------



## PapaSmurf

Get some self adhesive magnet strips to attach it.


----------



## rellyrell

what is a good filter 2 use in the front 120 fan that also shows off the light better


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rellyrell;12873650*
> what is a good filter 2 use in the front 120 fan that also shows off the light better


I use [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB0036WTDHK]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036WTDHK"]these[/ame[/URL]] for the side fans. They are good for catching dust. As for the light, I dont know. My blue Coolmaster R4's LED lights are very dim.


----------



## Fewsion

Hey,

Just wondering if anyone knew where I could buy the blue CM Force 200mm fans from? (preferably from a shop in Australia, if not though that's ok.)

Thanks heaps!


----------



## GoodInk

100 Rep's!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12872964*
> new kb


I like








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murcielago585;12873185*
> My new P67 rig in the Scout...


Wow what a big fan you have there. How are you liking that MB? Are you planing on using the Armor fan control or what ever they are calling it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12873440*


Really cool idea, it looks like you could use a saw to cut the back edge off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12873604*
> Get some self adhesive magnet strips to attach it.


What he said, put it on all four sides to cover the edges of the case.


----------



## SneakyFox

Hey,

I know this is not a CM Storm Scout, but it looks awsome.
If you are a Battlefield series fan, this is a must see: Battlefield vinyl mod


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12873440*
> help guys im trying my first real mod here, i need opinions, input, suggestions.
> 
> What ive done is bought some polycarbonate (aka. lexan). cut it to the size of the stock side panel my plan is to put drill a hole fora 140mm fan as well.
> 
> i like the full lexan side because it opens this case up much more and lets me see all my components.
> 
> heres current pics it is currently mounted just at the top with some generic double sided tape from walmart. please let me know of a proper and professional way to mount this. Also note this was cut completely with a jigsaw and my rear (back) line is off wondering how i can fix that as well.
> 
> also should i just cut the fan hole with a jig saw as well.
> 
> thanks guys


That is a brilliant idea, i like it a lot. and I cant really advise you on cutting the fan holes, sorry


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12873604*
> Get some self adhesive magnet strips to attach it.


The very first response was the very first thing I thought of too. My mind must be becoming part of the collective.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12873440*
> help guys im trying my first real mod here, i need opinions, input, suggestions.
> 
> What ive done is bought some polycarbonate (aka. lexan). cut it to the size of the stock side panel my plan is to put drill a hole fora 140mm fan as well.
> 
> i like the full lexan side because it opens this case up much more and lets me see all my components.
> 
> heres current pics it is currently mounted just at the top with some generic double sided tape from walmart. please let me know of a proper and professional way to mount this. Also note this was cut completely with a jigsaw and my rear (back) line is off wondering how i can fix that as well.
> 
> also should i just cut the fan hole with a jig saw as well.
> 
> thanks guys


Ditch the cathodes and get NZXT LED strips. Like so: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=209_111&products_id=15999


----------



## csm725

Too bad it doesnt have USB3.0 - if it did I would have bought it over 902 V3.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12859174*
> You will be a Scout until the day you ask to not be. We are A Brotherhood that is joined together for helping each other. You are forgiven. and you are allowed to buy any case you want after the Scout. We only ask that you stay Active.


yep. the boss man has it pretty solid right their..... oh and commenting to fulfill the being active part >.<
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12859910*
> Almost bought a Sniper. Still might. Hey! It's in the storm family. In fact, if they would put this mug....
> 
> http://rwlabs.com/images/articles/cooler_master/sniper_black/007.jpg
> 
> ....on a slightly longer wider version of this....
> 
> http://lanoc.org/reviews/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/scout2lr.jpg
> 
> ....it would, make my year


im a Storm guy to the core but i think i would get a 690 Advanced II over a sniper =/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;12877282*
> The very first response was the very first thing I thought of too. My mind must be becoming part of the collective.


we are like the Borg.... only voluntary .... but once you join you quickly become part of the collective.... embrace it....

Sorry i haven't been around much the last few weeks guys, been really busy with school and work and some other life things.... but i have been reading each and every post. A BIG welcome to the new guys since my last post (like a month ago =() and im LOVING allot of the work i have seen from you guys too!.

stay safe gentlemen (and ladies if applicable) and keep up the good work.

-Striker36, out.


----------



## DireLeon2010

This actually makes that ugly thing look kinda cool.




































Too bad they pulled a Henry Ford with the colors.


----------



## Striker36

any color you want.... as long as its black.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12879526*
> 
> Too bad they pulled a Henry Ford with the colors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12879749*
> any color you want.... as long as its black.


Trivia time here. Do you know why he only did black back then? It's not what most people think and it was a very valid reason at the time.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Three is what you will get from me.. Thanks General.. PM me for some Info. Also if anyone is up for bribing the Judges just let me know.. LOL..NOT>> Glad to see that Cigar Bug got his Memory today.. I hated to get rid of that but it was a great trade for the 6600.. Thanks so much for the great offer and the Awesome Processor. I will be putting the board together this weekend. 775s are just now getting where you can buy them. But that 9550 is still a awesome deal at 259.00.. But I would rather go 6 core with the Phenom II.

June 11th is what I hear is the day of the Bulldozer. First Gen I will pass up. I want the true Mandinka.. or whatever the name is.. I want the AM3 +++++ 990 MSI board... The Concourer.. They should have called it the ***ashima.


9550's are $199 at MicroCenter. I think its the regulat price until they sell out.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12880174*
> 9550's are $199 at MicroCenter. I think its the regulat price until they sell out.


Where did you see that? None of their stores are listing any that I can see.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


help guys im trying my first real mod here, i need opinions, input, suggestions.

What ive done is bought some polycarbonate (aka. lexan). cut it to the size of the stock side panel my plan is to put drill a hole fora 140mm fan as well.

i like the full lexan side because it opens this case up much more and lets me see all my components.

heres current pics it is currently mounted just at the top with some generic double sided tape from walmart. please let me know of a proper and professional way to mount this. Also note this was cut completely with a jigsaw and my rear (back) line is off wondering how i can fix that as well.

also should i just cut the fan hole with a jig saw as well.

thanks guys











































Ideally, if you can get a back corner (glue) on that panel, you can drill screw holes and use thumb screws to keep it tight. I would try to create a mounting system that utilizes the default door channel.

BE VERY CAREFUL cutting that fan hole. Jigsaws work fine, but a "kickback" can crack the sheet.

Good luck, nice mod.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12879996*
> Trivia time here. Do you know why he only did black back then? It's not what most people think and it was a very valid reason at the time.


It is often stated that Ford suggested the use of black from 1914 to 1926 due to the cheap cost and durability of black paint.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12880922*
> It is often stated that Ford suggested the use of black from 1914 to 1926 due to the cheap cost and durability of black paint.


copy pasta alert....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12881012*
> copy pasta alert....


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Most Beautiful Scout Contest Entry is over. General Enigma and my self will spend the next 5 days judging the entrants with winners being announced on April 1st. This will be a tough judge due to all the high quality entries and good luck to all who entered.

Even though myself and Gen E are the only judges, here are links to all who entered:

Shadow of Intent - http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4475/sl370326.jpg

Black Ice - http://www.overclock.net/11480889-post15517.html

Evil262 - http://www.overclock.net/12525043-post18598.html

DJ_OXyGeNe_8 - http://i54.tinypic.com/28a5e90.jpg

Cigarbug - http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=3883

Rogue1266 - http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=2465&pictureid=14814

GoodInk - http://www.overclock.net/12554256-post18664.html

General kev_b - http://s960.photobucket.com/albums/ae85/jsongyver/?action=view&current=kev_bentry.jpg


Wow they all look awesome, I am glad I am not judging








Thanks for the post Gen Rocker








We will be waiting


----------



## Striker36

http://www.therulesofagentleman.com/

learn them... live them... they are all true


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


It is often stated that Ford suggested the use of black from 1914 to 1926 due to the cheap cost and durability of black paint.


The cost was a contributing factor, but not the main reason. Durability wasn't even part of the equation.

Hint. You won't find the answer on Wikipedia


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


help guys im trying my first real mod here, i need opinions, input, suggestions.

What ive done is bought some polycarbonate (aka. lexan). cut it to the size of the stock side panel my plan is to put drill a hole fora 140mm fan as well.

i like the full lexan side because it opens this case up much more and lets me see all my components.

heres current pics it is currently mounted just at the top with some generic double sided tape from walmart. please let me know of a proper and professional way to mount this. Also note this was cut completely with a jigsaw and my rear (back) line is off wondering how i can fix that as well.

also should i just cut the fan hole with a jig saw as well.

thanks guys










































Nice I like it!
I used a 4-1/2" hole saw for mine, drilling for a 120mm fan, I borrowed the saw, because the hole saw and arbor would be like $50 or more for one hole.
It can be done with a jig saw if you can have a very steady hand, or find someone with a saw to barrow? 
I just had an Idea, if you can not borrow a saw maybe someone with a scroll saw.
Or a machine shop, they could put that lexan down on a surface plate with double stick tape and run a hole in a couple minutes on a Bridgeport,lot's of peeps have them in there garage or someone with a laser, ask everyone you know, you will get it done


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


well takin off for the weekend with a trip with the family for my 11 year anniversary. see everyone on monday/tuesday!!!


Congrats

Did I miss the Henry Ford answer?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not yet. Giving people the chance to guess before the big reveal.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Not yet. Giving people the chance to guess before the big reveal.


If I recall it was a production concept that he embraced that consumers would go for products that were highly available and affordable which then for the company would make it easier to expand distribution while increasing production - something like that.

Also he helped build items for the World War at a faster pace then any other "outfit" can with that production concept.

I may be a bit off but this is what I remember.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's the closest so far.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's the closest so far.


Let me expand a tad:

With that concept in mind he could increase the production which assists them in reducing total cost through mass production as well if the product's cost is too high that improved production and productivity if you will by is needed to bring costs down.

Like building that Model T for Henry Ford was to perfect the production technique so that the cost of producing it could be best reduced and common people (not just execs, doctors) could afford purchasing his car.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You have the right concept, but not how painting them black fits into the equation.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You have the right concept, but not how painting them black fits into the equation.


The Model T was available in any color you choose, so long as it's black - this is as far as I know.

EDIT: Well he did like simplicity so perhaps he chose that color to keep in with that.


----------



## cigarbug

drying time of black was faster, and critical to mass production.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


9550's are $199 at MicroCenter. I think its the regulat price until they sell out.


http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0346210

Price after "Instant Savings" is $199


----------



## Enigma8750

Now if this was my mod I would put a two inch black frame on the outside of the glass. And then I would Tint the inside with some light Auto tint. But that is just my thoughts ..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


drying time of black was faster, and critical to mass production.


Exactly. We have a winner.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0346210

Price after "Instant Savings" is $199


That comes up as a Core i7-950, not a Q9550.


----------



## Enigma8750

*The Contestants as I see them.

Shadow of Intent.










With the connection of the Transformers and Terminator 5 this build has what it takes to say I am a Man if you don't believe me I will kick your Axx. I love this build for its HOT Lighting and it's Transformer theme as well as the Blue Fan controller in the front. It is simple and it is unique. Beautiful Build.

Black Ice








Simplicity at its finest. With the board and the Matching CPU Cooler you can tell that the Builder took alot of thought in this build though it looks pretty simple. No It is what is known as a Sleeper. Back in the Day of the "HOT RODS" you took off all indications on the outside and let the Insides set the pace. This one does just that. Gorgeous Build.

Evil262
















With the upside down Goat's head on the CPU cooler and the dark look along with the eerie Red lighting, this build looks as if it just crawled out of the Pit of Hell. It is dark, impressive and a very nicely done Build. Also Beautiful.

DJ_OXyGeNe_8








Marty McFly.. Watch out. This this Build is back to the future. It looks like the "Flux Capacitor" is on the edge and 88 mph has just been reached. The blue does it for this build. I too like to mix lighting colors and this one does it quite nicely. Great Build and Beautiful.

Cigarbug
























What impresses me about this build is the Engineering that went with running the Cooling Loop but mostly it is the way that the radiator is offset to the Rig. Those Jigs that was used on the radiator looks great and it gives it a custom and stock Feel in the same measure. The flames and the Skull give it a unique personality all its own and it is Very Cool.

Rogue1266








Rogue's build is very well known to me and many of the Old school Guys. This build was done in the early days of the Scout when we were blazing trails with Ideas and concepts and I loved his V6 Emblem though I think he should have Ebayed a V12 Emblem still the build is a favorite of mine and will be that way for years to come.

GoodInk
























This Build speaks for itself. The Front end of this build says back off and don't touch or your may come back with a nub. I love this build for its overall attention to detail and it's flair for the dramatic. It is a Classic in every since of the word and Beautiful.

General Kev_b







**Kev_b was my first member on the CMSSC. He stood behind me though thick and thin in the beginning when this Thread was just a small Collection of people wanting to help each other. His building techniques are extraordinary and I love some of his other builds as well as I like this. The build is a mixture of simplicity and Dramatic but just a tight little bit. This is an Exxcellent build and a great Builder.*

Overall. The entire collection of builds are special in their own way and I wanted to let you know what I felt about these builds. That they all are winners in their own way. I will pick three of these before the final winner is announced but please know that you are all winners to me. All of you.

Lt. Gen Enigma.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Exactly. We have a winner.

That comes up as a Core i7-950, not a Q9550.


My bad....

I will check at my local store, if they still have them in stock. I bought one at $199.

PS: All trivia credits to the History, Discovery, and Military channels, oh and Manswers too.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Exactly. We have a winner.


Phoooey!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


My bad....

I will check at my local store, if they still have them in stock. I bought one at $199.

PS: All trivia credits to the History, Discovery, and Military channels, oh and Manswers too.


Not a big deal as I'm not financially in a position to get one anyway. I've heard a few isolated reports of a MC having a few in stock that aren't showing up in their online inventory. I just tell people to check their local MC when they are in there to see if they have any. I don't understand why they don't list them on their sales site.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Sitting here at the beach in ocean shores wa.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hey scouts...will this card fit in our case ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...th%20Eyefinity


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Just waiting for the sunset....so pretty and calming...I needed this so bad


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


hey scouts...will this card fit in our case ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...th%20Eyefinity


This is the same 5870 that Rockr69 had in his rig. He uses an MSI board and he let the nose rest inside the bottom 5 and a Quarter bay and plugged the two six pins inside the bay. It barely fit but it did work. I saw pictures.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Please forgive me for messing with your picture. I love it. And you took such a nice shot I could not help but tweak it some.
*









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3C7DECI0jU[/ame]


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Thanks boss. Sitting here on my phone and can't edit photos


----------



## Enigma8750

My pleasure Destroyer.. ENJOY..


----------



## DireLeon2010

_JEALOUS!_







And happy for you. Kick back and chillax. You deserve it.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12882969*
> The Contestants as I see them.


Glad I'm not a judge! Those all look like winners to me.

Nice Job entrants!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12883363*
> hey scouts...will this card fit in our case ?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageGallery.aspx?CurImage=14-150-476-Z03&SpinSet=14-150-476-RS&ISList=14-150-476-Z01%2c14-150-476-Z02%2c14-150-476-Z03%2c14-150-476-Z04%2c14-150-476-Z05%2c14-150-476-Z06&S7ImageFlag=1&Item=N82E16814150476&Depa=0&WaterMark=1&Description=XFX%20HD-587X-ZNFC%20Radeon%20HD%205870%201GB%20256-bit%20DDR5%20PCI%20Express%202.1%20x16%20HDCP%20Ready%20CrossFireX%20Support%20Video%20Card%20with%20Eyefinity


Depends on your board. As General E said, My MSI 790FX-GD70 boards 1st PCI-e slot sits high enough that the vid card sticks into the 5.25'' bay about a half inch, but the 6 pin connectors are just outside the bay.

I do think however that Enigma just wanted to see my Scout again, so in the spirit of being helpfull....














here's a pic









As for the contest, I agree all the contestants are winners just for putting their Scouts in the ring for scrutiny. I'll Pm you E with my initial thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12885812*
> Depends on your board. As General E said, My MSI 790FX-GD70 boards 1st PCI-e slot sits high enough that the vid card sticks into the 5.25'' bay about a half inch, but the 6 pin connectors are just outside the bay.
> 
> I do think however that Enigma just wanted to see my Scout again, so in the spirit of being helpfull....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the contest, I agree all the contestants are winners just for putting their Scouts in the ring for scrutiny. I'll Pm you E with my initial thoughts tomorrow.


I have a V2 Power Color 5870 on the second slot, but mine is water cooled. The power connectors are on the back, I really don't seeing this card fitting in most cases, unless you water cool it or the above.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12885812*


Man Rockr!!!! Love your Rig!!! LOL, No; I'm not sweet talkin the Judge!!!







Well, maybe!!!!







Kidding man, I'm Kidding!!!!
Great Rig though. Now that's what a 'STORM SCOUT' should look like!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12888042*
> Man Rockr!!!! Love your Rig!!! LOL, No; I'm not sweet talkin the Judge!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding man, I'm Kidding!!!!
> Great Rig though. Now that's what a 'STORM SCOUT' should look like!!!!


Everyone else in the contest please be advised; THIS IS FIRST CLASS SUCKING UP

Thanks man.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Want to do some cable management next. What would you guys recommend? I'm looking at this....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170008&cm_re=NZXT-_-12-170-008-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170007&cm_re=NZXT-_-12-170-007-_-Product


----------



## Enigma8750

Those are both great solutions.. For the money. You couldn't do those yourself for cheaper. I would definatly go for it and I think I am going to buy a pair of those myself.. Thanks for the heads up on the product.. Great find and rep up.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12888066*
> Everyone else in the contest please be advised; THIS IS FIRST CLASS SUCKING UP
> 
> Thanks man.


Call 911.. We have a case of Rectal Cranial Infarksion .. Bring the tongs and the vasoline.. And ....Please do not resusitate..


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Enigma8750

*The Contestants as Seen by the General..

Shadow of Intent.










With the connection of the Transformers and Terminator 5 this build has what it takes to say I am a Man if you don't believe me I will kick your Axx. I love this build for its HOT Lighting and it's Transformer theme as well as the Blue Fan controller in the front. It is simple and it is unique. Beautiful Build.

Black Ice








Simplicity at its finest. With the board and the Matching CPU Cooler you can tell that the Builder took alot of thought in this build though it looks pretty simple. No It is what is known as a Sleeper. Back in the Day of the "HOT RODS" you took off all indications on the outside and let the Insides set the pace. This one does just that. Gorgeous Build.

Evil262
















With the upside down Goat's head on the CPU cooler and the dark look along with the eerie Red lighting, this build looks as if it just crawled out of the Pit of Hell. It is dark, impressive and a very nicely done Build. Also Beautiful.

DJ_OXyGeNe_8








Marty McFly.. Watch out. This this Build is back to the future. It looks like the "Flux Capacitor" is on the edge and 88 mph has just been reached. The blue does it for this build. I too like to mix lighting colors and this one does it quite nicely. Great Build and Beautiful.

Cigarbug
























What impresses me about this build is the Engineering that went with running the Cooling Loop but mostly it is the way that the radiator is offset to the Rig. Those Jigs that was used on the radiator looks great and it gives it a custom and stock Feel in the same measure. The flames and the Skull give it a unique personality all its own and it is Very Cool.

Rogue1266








Rogue's build is very well known to me and many of the Old school Guys. This build was done in the early days of the Scout when we were blazing trails with Ideas and concepts and I loved his V6 Emblem though I think he should have Ebayed a V12 Emblem still the build is a favorite of mine and will be that way for years to come.

GoodInk
























This Build speaks for itself. The Front end of this build says back off and don't touch or your may come back with a nub. I love this build for its overall attention to detail and it's flair for the dramatic. It is a Classic in every since of the word and Beautiful.

General Kev_b







*
*Kev_b was my first member on the CMSSC. He stood beside me though thick and thin in the beginning when this Thread was just a small Collection of people wanting to help each other. His building techniques are extraordinary and I love some of his other builds as well as I like this. The build is a mixture of simplicity and Dramatic but just a tight little bit. With all the sound proofing in this rig... this has got to be the quietest Scout in the World. Bar None. This is an Exxcellent build and a great Builder.*

Overall. The entire collection of builds are special in their own way and I wanted to let you know what I felt about these builds. That they all are winners in their own way. I will pick three of these before the final winner is announced but please know that you are all winners to me. All of you.

Lt. Gen Enigma.


----------



## DireLeon2010

ROFLMAO:lachen:










OMG! I can see how he did that now! Now I just have to find a Thundercat logo or lion related fan grill


----------



## murcielago585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Wow what a big fan you have there. How are you liking that MB? Are you planing on using the Armor fan control or what ever they are calling it.


Loving it so far, but there is an issue with sleep mode with p67 boards that are overclocked. I think that has to be fixed with software by Microsoft, but other than that it's fantastic. I have only tried pushing 4.5ghz so far an that took 1.35v, but I like my temps much better at 1.3v with a 4.3ghx overclock. Plus, this comp is already wayy to fast for most of my needs, the only time I stress it is when editing h.264 1080p60 footage from my panny TM700. It's nice to also be able to play Crysis 1 smoothly again. I haven't been playing with this fan control, but this motherboard was designed for optimized component cooling with a blow-down cooler, which I've had since October (I got this Noctua cooler for $35, I couldn;t say no to that. It's not the best performer but it looks great, and has Noctua's quality, warranty, and silence). The Fan on it is PWM controlled, so I'm sure the armor fan control must be doing it's thing with controlling the speed of that fan. It's not a massive overclock, so everything is running extremely cool, especially since my cpu is running at 1.6ghz most of the time.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12888857*


That's too funny!















Can't blame an old-Rig for tryin!!!!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


That's too funny!















Can't blame an old-Rig for tryin!!!!































Hey at least you got an award, that's worth something!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Want to do some cable management next. What would you guys recommend? I'm looking at this....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-008-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-007-_-Product


I have the 24pin one it is very well made, and not too long.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Everyone else in the contest please be advised; THIS IS FIRST CLASS SUCKING UP
















Thanks man.


Way to call him out, I know you are not going to let his sucking up get in your head. I'm just glad that yours is not in the running. That thing is one of the best Scouts ever made.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*












Good to see you are not letting this go unnoticed too.

BTW have you seen this build? The painting is just amazing, and is not just the case. The CPU cooler, the DVD drive, the fan controller, the fans, and even the HHD all painted to match. This is what I call attention to detail.


----------



## FannBlade

Thats my fav of the Enigma builds


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodink*


way to call him out, i know you are not going to let his sucking up get in your head. I'm just glad that yours is not in the running. That thing is one of the best scouts ever made.

Good to see you are not letting this go unnoticed too.

Btw have you seen this build? The painting is just amazing, and is not just the case. The cpu cooler, the dvd drive, the fan controller, the fans, and even the hhd all painted to match. This is what i call attention to detail.















































HAHAHAHAHA LOLl!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks guys for the Blip on the Enigma0013 Cold War Build. Its my favorite too. She is going in my man Cave and will still be doing diagnostic work and drive cleaning for sick computers that come in.

My new build is my man cave itself so I thought I would take you into my Messy world for a moment and give you a look see at what I have been doing for the last two weeks.


















































































This is what you can get when you fill your Wife's dining room with computers and parts.


----------



## FannBlade

Looks good! Is there anything worse than drywall work?
Be careful walking out of there late at night. *splash*


----------



## Enigma8750

FannBlade.. I am so sore from doing this dry wall. I hack and cough and I take two showers a day.









Not me!!

My legs and my arms ache 24 hours a day and I have two more days before I can








start to Tape and Float..








Yea.. I would hate to do drywall for a job. My body would last maybe a year or I would become the strongest man in Alabama. I took today off. Sunday. No work. and needed it but the morning comes and I finish it up if I can.









I have always had guest come to swim.. This will allow me to keep an eye on them and make sure that safety is enforced.









I have about 6 feet from the water edge. If I fall in I did it on purpose.








That Insulation and Vapor barrier lets that A/C unit get freezing cold in there. That will be great for those 100 degree Alabama Summer days.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12894625*
> FannBlade.. I am so sore from doing this dry wall. I hack and cough and I take two showers a day. My legs and my arms ache 24 hours a day and I have two more days before I can start to Tape and Float.. Yea.. I would hate to do drywall for a job. My body would last maybe a year or I would become the strongest man in Alabama. I took today off. Sunday. No work. and needed it but the morning comes and I finish it up if I can.
> 
> I have always had guest come to swim.. This will allow me to keep an eye on them and make sure that safety is enforced. I have about 6 feet from the water edge. If I fall in I did it on purpose. That Insulation and Vapor barrier lets that A/C unit get freezing cold in there. That will be great for those 100 degree Alabama Summer days.


That is looking like a great place to work. Those window A/C units have come a long ways in cooling, noise, and power consumption.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12894829*
> That is looking like a great place to work. Those window A/C units have come a long ways in cooling, noise, and power consumption.


You are so right. This one is a Sharp and a guy gave it to me when my Main A/C went out a few years ago.. It has adjustable thermostat and a timer and a power saver switch. Even at full Load you can hardly hear it outside unless you try to listen for it.


----------



## Striker36

Looks like a Great little spot Enigma. i may have to come visit some time


----------



## Enigma8750

Come on.. I have some Girl Friends that would love to swim with you.. They are girls and they are friends.. It is strickly plutonic. Where did that come from anyway. Plutonic.. Do Guys from Pluto never look at beautiful girls and never touch them, or fondle them or ... Well you know what I mean.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Enigma!!! You know, if you fly me to Alabama I'll do all of that handyman stuff for you!!! One thing though, I HATE GRITS!!!









Ok....Ok!! Calm down everybody... I'll get to it!









First of all. Everyone please bow your heads... yeah, keep one eye on your screen. I wish to say a prayer for our brother Syrillian.. Lord please take the hand of our fallen member and guide him to seek the medical and spiritual care he needs to fight this battle.... Amen.

Anyone touches that post gets a taste of my Lexan / carbon fiber wood color laminated Protesthestis!!! Those of you who know me know I lost my foot to a rare form of cancer when I was 28 and... it was on my Mothers Birthday!! Dang man, you really can't get a break that time of year right? Oh yeah, her birthday is Dec 28th and she was born in 1940 and you know..... the only reason I can say that is she isn't standing behind me.








If it wasn't for the grace of God and the skill of the doctors at Stanford University Hospital...... well, I wouldn't be here today and I hope Syrillian gets the same blessings!

Ok, ok, I hear you clamoring hoards...







Where have I been?? Oh man, I thought Enigma told you guys!!








I have been on a Top Secret Undercover Mission to root out General Maohoamar Kaddafys evil Empire...!!







Yeah you heard me, they needed the best Combat Engineer that ever served in Europe when Enigma and I were over there and our forces failed to take him out after he shot down an Un-armed 747 full of innocent Americans !









Well, the first 20 days were secret then the rest you know as well as I do they've splashed it all over the news.

I have a LOT of de-briefing to go through and you guys know I want to see at least last weekends worth of posts.....
So DON'T dissapoint me troops!! Get out there and show me how you do the best mods possible!!!
Lift that paint can!!! Sand that Case!! I said PUT your Back Into IT!!!!

Ah, it's good to be back!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Oh yeah!!! One more thing before I do the massive re-boot of my de-briefing laptop.







Someone please send me and Ergo Keyboard!!







This thing is killing my delicate case builder fingers!!







If my left hand doesn't straighten out, my RAT 7 mouse will never be any good again!

Oh, that wasn't the one more thing.............. This is!!
Up to 700 inches of snow has fallen on the Great Sierra Nevada Mountains! You know..... those Purple Mountains Majesty that I live in front of and always brag about????








Man! Gotta teach you kids Everything DON"T I??? Huh???
Oh, sorry, getting really enthused here.... Here's a Google Link for you guys that either don't know how or are too *LAZY* to do it yourself!!
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=ie7&q=record+snow+in+the+sierras&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7SNNT

To top it off!! Most of that snow fell in March!! While Enigma was down in Al getting hit with Ice Storms..... Rockr and I were getting all tosty during the month of January with record setting heat then BAM!! Storm after Storm after Storm has just pounded the Heck out of the West during March when it should be slowly waming up...

Ok, have fun you guys!! Man! Just when you think you're retired you get a phone call in the middle of the night from the














Pentagon!!!














Sheeeesh!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12895162*
> Hey Enigma!!! You know, if you fly me to Alabama I'll do all of that handyman stuff for you!!! One thing though, I HATE GRITS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....Ok!! Calm down everybody... I'll get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all. Everyone please bow your heads... yeah, keep one eye on your screen. I wish to say a prayer for our brother Syrillian.. Lord please take the hand of our fallen member and guide him to seek the medical and spiritual care he needs to fight this battle.... Amen.
> 
> Anyone touches that post gets a taste of my Lexan / carbon fiber wood color laminated Protesthestis!!! Those of you who know me know I lost my foot to a rare form of cancer when I was 28 and... it was on my Mothers Birthday!! Dang man, you really can't get a break that time of year right? Oh yeah, her birthday is Dec 28th and she was born in 1940 and you know..... the only reason I can say that is she isn't standing behind me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the grace of God and the skill of the doctors at Stanford University Hospital...... well, I wouldn't be here today and I hope Syrillian gets the same blessings!
> 
> Ok, ok, I hear you clamoring hoards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I been?? Oh man, I thought Enigma told you guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on a Top Secret Undercover Mission to root out General Maohoamar Kaddafys evil Empire...!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you heard me, they needed the best Combat Engineer that ever served in Europe when Enigma and I were over there and our forces failed to take him out after he shot down an Un-armed 747 full of innocent Americans !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the first 20 days were secret then the rest you know as well as I do they've splashed it all over the news.
> 
> I have a LOT of de-briefing to go through and you guys know I want to see at least last weekends worth of posts.....
> So DON'T dissapoint me troops!! Get out there and show me how you do the best mods possible!!!
> Lift that paint can!!! Sand that Case!! I said PUT your Back Into IT!!!!
> 
> Ah, it's good to be back!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good to have you back but you are not to discuss classified materials until after your Debriefing..


----------



## Enigma8750

A Tribute to our 1961 page.. What was cool in 1961.

The 61 Ford Thuderbird.









The 61 Corvette









The 61 EconoVan Truckster..









*Cost of Living 1961*
_How Much things cost in 1961_

Yearly Inflation Rate USA 1.07%
Yearly Inflation Rate UK 2.9%
Average Cost of new house $12,500.00
Average Income per year $5,315.00 The Husband worked and the wives stayed home.
Cost of a gallon of Gas .27 cents Regular Leaded fuel
Average Cost of a new car $2,850.00
Bacon for 1LB .67 cents
Eggs per dozen .30 cents
*Popular Culture* •The farthing coin, used since the 13th century, ceases to be legal tender in the United Kingdom.
•British satirical magazine Private Eye is published for first time
•The Pony become a popular dance
•Black and white 5 pound notes cease to be legal tender in the UK

*Popular Films*
•The Guns of Navarone
•The Parent Trap
•The Absent-Minded Professor
•101 Dalmatians
•Breakfast at Tiffany's
•El Cid
•The Misfits
•The Hustler
•West Side Story

*Popular TV*
• Wagon Train
• Bonanza
• Gunsmoke
•Perry Mason
• The Red Skelton Show
• Andy Griffith
•Candid Camera
• My Three Sons
•Alfred Hitchcock Presents
•The Twilight Zone
•Mister Ed (first broadcast in October, 1961)
•The Avengers debut in the UK. But it was not seen in the U.S. until 1965.

*Most popular recorded songs of 1961 in the US*:
•Wonderland by Night Bert Kaempfert
•Will You Love Me Tomorrow The Shirelles
•Calcutta Lawrence Welk
•Pony Time Chubby Checker
•Surrender Elvis Presley

*Technology 1961*

•Yuri Gagarin is the first human in space.

•The First inflight movie is shown on TWA

•The First electric toothbrush is produced Squibb Co.

•Alan Shepard makes first US Space Flight

•Niagra Falls starts producing hydroelectric power

•The first quasar is discovered by Allan Sandage at Mt Palomar, California

•IBM introduces the Selectric typewriter Golfball

*Computing in 1961*
















The programming language FORTRAN IV is created.

While operating systems (originally called monitors or supervisors) have been developed as a means of improving the throughput of computers in the late 1950s, the users are frustrated by their lack of intimacy with the computer.

To solve this problem and return the control of the computer back in the hands of the user. Fernando Corbató, MIT, produces CTSS (Compatible Time Sharing System) for the IBM 7090/94, the first effective time-sharing system and coincidentally the first means of remote access to a computer since Stibitz's demonstration in 1940.(20) The 7090 is a transistorized version of the IBM 709 which was a very popular high end computer in the early 1960s. The 7090 had 32Kbytes of 36-bit core memory and a hardware floating point unit. Fortran was its most popular language, but it supported many others. It was later upgraded to the IBM 7094, and a scaled down version, the IBM 7040 was also introduced.
IBM 7090s controlled the Mercury and Gemini space flights, the Ballistic Missile Early Warning System (until well into the 1980s), and the CTSS time sharing system at MIT. The 7090 was not good at unit record I/O, so in small configurations an IBM 1401 was used for SPOOL I/O and in large configurations (such as a 7090/94) a 7040/44 would be directly coupled and dedicated to handling printers and card readers. (See the film Dr Strangelove). (25)

The first commercial Integrated Circuit is put on the market by Fairchild Semi Conductor.

Charles Bachman at General Electric Co. develops the first successful database management system.

Bachman's integrated data store (IDS) featured data schemas and logging. But it ran only on GE mainframes, could use only a single file for the database, and all generation of data tables had to be hand-coded.
One customer, BF Goodrich Chemical Co., eventually had to rewrite the entire system to make it usable, calling the result integrated data management system (IDMS).(31)

Steven Hofstein develops the Field Effect Transistor that will be used in the MOS integrated circuits.

The IBM Stretch computer is an advanced computer.

With this computer IBM will develop and experiment with techniques like the 'look ahead', pipe lining and overlap of instructions, fault control and the "8 bits-byte". In other words multiprogramming is now possible. The Stretch is delivered to the Los Alamos (USA) atomic research center and will remain operational until 1971.

The Scientific Computer and Modulator Processor (SCAMP) is IBM's first operating computer to use the concept of microprogram control, and Hursley's(22) first processor project. (21)

Georg C. Devol patents a robotic device, which Unimation soon markets as the first industrial robot.

It is first used to automate the manufacturing of TV picture tubes.

The first industrial robot is online in a General Motors automobile factory in New Jersey, called UNIMATE.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12895533*
> Oh yeah!!! One more thing before I do the massive re-boot of my de-briefing laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please send me and Ergo Keyboard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is killing my delicate case builder fingers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my left hand doesn't straighten out, my RAT 7 mouse will never be any good again!
> 
> Oh, that wasn't the one more thing.............. This is!!
> Up to 700 inches of snow has fallen on the Great Sierra Nevada Mountains! You know..... those Purple Mountains Majesty that I live in front of and always brag about????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man! Gotta teach you kids Everything DON"T I??? Huh???
> Oh, sorry, getting really enthused here.... Here's a Google Link for you guys that either don't know how or are too *LAZY* to do it yourself!!
> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=ie7&q=record+snow+in+the+sierras&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7SNNT
> 
> To top it off!! Most of that snow fell in March!! While Enigma was down in Al getting hit with Ice Storms..... Rockr and I were getting all tosty during the month of January with record setting heat then BAM!! Storm after Storm after Storm has just pounded the Heck out of the West during March when it should be slowly waming up...
> 
> Ok, have fun you guys!! Man! Just when you think you're retired you get a phone call in the middle of the night from the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentagon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeesh!!


Shush! Wet in the desert is good! We need the water! LOL!

Seriously, we knew it was going to be another wet year after those two FREAKY hailstorms last Sept and Oct.

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMHby85u_Bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMHby85u_Bg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMHby85u_Bg[/ame[/URL]]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFxzQm4ukqg&feature=related[/ame]

To be fair man....come on! Totally destroyed?! Slap some new windows and some bondo on those babys and have yourself an Apocky-clips sale!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12888857*


Wow this woke me up!!








All in good fun


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12893810*
> Thanks guys for the Blip on the Enigma0013 Cold War Build. Its my favorite too. She is going in my man Cave and will still be doing diagnostic work and drive cleaning for sick computers that come in.
> 
> My new build is my man cave itself so I thought I would take you into my Messy world for a moment and give you a look see at what I have been doing for the last two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you can get when you fill your Wife's dining room with computers and parts.


Very nice man cave, when you get hot just jump off the front step into the pool!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;12895162*
> Hey Enigma!!! You know, if you fly me to Alabama I'll do all of that handyman stuff for you!!! One thing though, I HATE GRITS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....Ok!! Calm down everybody... I'll get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all. Everyone please bow your heads... yeah, keep one eye on your screen. I wish to say a prayer for our brother Syrillian.. Lord please take the hand of our fallen member and guide him to seek the medical and spiritual care he needs to fight this battle.... Amen.
> 
> Anyone touches that post gets a taste of my Lexan / carbon fiber wood color laminated Protesthestis!!! Those of you who know me know I lost my foot to a rare form of cancer when I was 28 and... it was on my Mothers Birthday!! Dang man, you really can't get a break that time of year right? Oh yeah, her birthday is Dec 28th and she was born in 1940 and you know..... the only reason I can say that is she isn't standing behind me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the grace of God and the skill of the doctors at Stanford University Hospital...... well, I wouldn't be here today and I hope Syrillian gets the same blessings!
> 
> Ok, ok, I hear you clamoring hoards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I been?? Oh man, I thought Enigma told you guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on a Top Secret Undercover Mission to root out General Maohoamar Kaddafys evil Empire...!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you heard me, they needed the best Combat Engineer that ever served in Europe when Enigma and I were over there and our forces failed to take him out after he shot down an Un-armed 747 full of innocent Americans !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the first 20 days were secret then the rest you know as well as I do they've splashed it all over the news.
> 
> I have a LOT of de-briefing to go through and you guys know I want to see at least last weekends worth of posts.....
> So DON'T dissapoint me troops!! Get out there and show me how you do the best mods possible!!!
> Lift that paint can!!! Sand that Case!! I said PUT your Back Into IT!!!!
> 
> Ah, it's good to be back!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey good too have you back, buddy!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Wow this woke me up!!








All in good fun










Yea.. I was really afraid to do it at first, but my Friend Rogue knows that I love him very much and would not do anything out of malice towards him..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Very nice man cave, when you get hot just jump off the front step into the pool!










That thought has occured to me more than once. I hope i didn't scratch up my floor too much but it is vinyl so nothing that a little armor all won't fix. LOL









Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Hey good too have you back, buddy!!










I resemble that remark...

I have reserved about three jokes about that already.. I have to learn to not type everything that hits my head.. That can be a risk taking experience. Especially with a guy that has a special leg made by the CIA for attack, and a Israeli with a pistol with a funny end on it..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12900957*
> Especially with a guy that has a special leg made by the CIA for attack, and a Israeli with a pistol with a funny end on it..


It was good having you as our leader, but I'm afraid you will not be with us much longer. Would I be correct in saying that Bri would be your Vice Commander, you know the guy with the attack leg.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12903808*
> It was good having you as our leader, but I'm afraid you will not be with us much longer. Would I be correct in saying that Bri would be your Vice Commander, you know the guy with the attack leg.


Oh no, those are fighting words.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Based on a recent post on the CoolerMaster Facebook page it looks like our worst fears have been realized. The Enforcer is indeed the new Storm Scout. RIP Storm Scout II. You never had a chance.


----------



## Hoopster59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aminty3D;11496561*
> hey everyone, i just bought this case and it is a very beautiful case....then i saw some of the pics here and now mine just looks plain haha.
> 
> anyways, i have a weird problem. whenever i touch the top front part of my case, where the usb, esata, power/reset buttons are....my computer will restart. sometimes i feel a shock and sometimes i don't(or too little to notice) but then my computer will restart.
> 
> can't figure out what is wrong, at first i thought maybe my mobo wasn't installed properly, i checked all the standoffs and everything there seems fine. i have crosair 600w power supply, maybe it's faulty?
> 
> it's a very annoying problem, if i touch the case or go to plug in something to the usb, my computer will reboot more times than not =/


I had the same problem. Storm Scout case top panel (power/reset/eSata/Mic/Headphone/USB ports) piece was replaced. I still had the same problem after replacing top panel. In fact, it was worse than before. With the original part, the computer usually only rebooted when I plugged in a mic/headphone and occasionally a USB device. With the new part, all I had to do was touch the top panel and it rebooted every time. Needless to say, it was very frustrating since I thought it was just a grounding issue on the top panel and a new redesigned part would solve the problem.

I *finally* solved the problem. Even though the MB pins for the reset switch are not labelled as + or - as are the power switch and HDD light pins, apparently, it does matter how the reset switch case connecter plugs into the MB. All I did was reverse the connector and the problem went away. I can now touch the top panel all I want and plug in mic/headphone/USB devices with no problem. The PC no longer reboots when I do this as it did before. I don't know if the new top panel had anything to do with it or if simply reversing the connector would have resolved the problem all along.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoopster59;12908358*
> I had the same problem. Storm Scout case top panel (power/reset/eSata/Mic/Headphone/USB ports) piece was replaced. I still had the same problem after replacing top panel. In fact, it was worse than before. With the original part, the computer usually only rebooted when I plugged in a mic/headphone and occasionally a USB device. With the new part, all I had to do was touch the top panel and it rebooted every time. Needless to say, it was very frustrating since I thought it was just a grounding issue on the top panel and a new redesigned part would solve the problem.
> 
> I *finally* solved the problem. Even though the MB pins for the reset switch are not labelled as + or - as are the power switch and HDD light pins, apparently, it does matter how the reset switch case connecter plugs into the MB. All I did was reverse the connector and the problem went away. I can now touch the top panel all I want and plug in mic/headphone/USB devices with no problem. The PC no longer reboots when I do this as it did before. I don't know if the new top panel had anything to do with it or if simply reversing the connector would have resolved the problem all along.


OMGOSH..







I would have never thought of that in a million years. I always, by sheer habit, wire even switches with the right polarity but I did not ever think that it mattered. I figured the switch was insulated from the panel and therefore no polarity needed. Now I find that I am So WRong.. Thanks for getting back with us on that. I still think that the switches should be insolated from the case ground but who knows. Rep up.
Gen E.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now CM is back peddling on their Facebook page stating the Enforcer isn't the new Scout and that they can't verify anything about a Scout II that has been posted on other websites. What a bunch of morons.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12910092*
> Now CM is back peddling on their Facebook page stating the Enforcer isn't the new Scout and that they can't verify anything about a Scout II that has been posted on other websites. What a bunch of morons.


Maybe for a bit they also thought their company name was "Master Cooler" instead.


----------



## Enigma8750

I think we may have Created a buzz that they need to work out. It is possible that a Storm Scout 2 was never in the cards but now that they see that the Enforcer is gonna be a Bomb and they are rethinking the whole thing. I still see some buzz about or a real Storm Scout case by early JUNE latest.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


It was good having you as our leader, but I'm afraid you will not be with us much longer. Would I be correct in saying that Bri would be your Vice Commander, you know the guy with the attack leg.










I have the self destruct code on the Artifical leg and if he trys a military Coup de Tah I will have to set the activation code for meltdown.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have the self destruct code on the Artifical leg and if he trys a military Coup de Tah I will have to set the activation code for meltdown.












I just hope if they do make a Scout II that it is not a HAF912 with a new face like the Enforcer is. It is a good case, but I want more.









*Edit*
I just called them out letting them know the whole rumor was started by them, lol.


----------



## Enigma8750

I have been messing with them too. They have gotten the message and they read this Thread religiously, but secretly.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I have been messing with them too. They have gotten the message and they read this Thread religiously, but secretly.


*I found the post!!!*


----------



## Enigma8750

Bri's Secret Weapon while on super secret manuvers.










XM8 hidden in the shin of the Unit.










Digital Pistol is hidden in the upper leg for maximum range and minimum weight to kill Distrobution.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


*I found the post!!!*


W keep pushing them don't we GoodInk.


----------



## GoodInk

Yes we do, maybe I should post that screen cap on their facebook page.


----------



## Enigma8750

They need it.. The Case Builders have hit a Styling Brick wall. There is nothing wrong with the Storm Scout except it needs to be about 2 inches taller, 2 inches longer and 2 inches thicker and stay less than $120 in price. And for Pete's Sakes.. Put some different card holders on this thing. The first ones were Crap.


----------



## Enigma8750

Post the Link Papa.. I want in on this too.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Post the Link Papa.. I want in on this too.


Here it is.


----------



## GoodInk

*It is our time to let Cooler Master here our voices! * 
*What Products Would You Like to See From Cooler Master in the Future? -OS (Please Feel Free to Add your Own Option!!)
*
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=...0817&qa_ref=qd


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Just an idea, why don't we design and make our own storm scout II? We can put our own design into it, everything us modders put into it anyways then make it ourselfs? With all the modders here it shouldn't be to hard...so ideas?


----------



## GoodInk

There would be no way we could pull the price point off.


----------



## cigarbug

While quietly following this crazy thread, I'm secretly working on my front panel mod. Muhahahaha.

Just need to get one hard to find part.


----------



## GoodInk

What part?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


There would be no way we could pull the price point off.


I don't mean mass production. But even at $200-250, if it had everything us modders always do to a case, I would pay that. Its possible to do it. Just need the motivation and ability.


----------



## virus86

Scout 2? Im satisfied with my Scout 1...for the time being.

I fail at modding the LEDs in my sunbeam fan controller. My first attempt caused the blue light to fail and my second attempt made a really dim light (Im guessing a bad solder). So I just gave up and removed all the LEDs. I think its better to have no light than having super bright LEDs or covering the LEDs with tape.


----------



## DireLeon2010

What do you all think of this card? I can afford it right now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131381R


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12914181*
> What do you all think of this card? I can afford it right now
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131381R


I am not a Fan of Power Color. but that is a good price. For that price I would probably give it a shot or just keep your eye out for a Sapphire HIS or a Gigabyte card in the future..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12913111*
> Scout 2? Im satisfied with my Scout 1...for the time being.
> 
> I fail at modding the LEDs in my sunbeam fan controller. My first attempt caused the blue light to fail and my second attempt made a really dim light (Im guessing a bad solder). So I just gave up and removed all the LEDs. I think its better to have no light than having super bright LEDs or covering the LEDs with tape.


Never thought about that.. yea those lights could blind the pilot of a 747 at 30000 feet.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anybody tell me if there will be an appreciable image quality difference between a 128 bit 4670 vs a 256 bit 4830? May sound like stupid question....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131381R

Really itching to pull the trigger on this before it disappears.


----------



## Rockr69

With Cooler Master keeping us all in a tizz over a phantom Scout II, which is brilliant by the way; you can't buy publicity like what they're getting off of this, we need to remember to think that they need to stay with the design philosophy they used with 690 II. They took all of the kickass features of the 690 and made them all better by complimenting the original goodness with features that worked and made sense to the enthusiast makrket. The beloved Storm Scout needs to be the same way. It has to be instantly recognizable as a Scout, not a reworked HAF.

Let's talk for a moment about the Storm Enforcer. The reason the Enforcer bombing before it is launched, is because it is completely undesirable to look at. Though laden with features that work, it has too many others that don't, or only meet part of what we want in a case. The door for one and the looks. It is ugly.

Part of the allure of our, what is becoming at least here on OCN, iconic case; is working with the deficiencies to create something unique and functional that suits our individual style and needs. The Scout goes a long way to supporting that ideal right out of the box while being shortsighted enough to cause the occasional bout of sailor speech to be spewed forth from normally gentle people. Can we say getting the right side panel on? What is life without a little adversity? For my current needs I am completely satisfied with my Scout. It has and continues to serve me successfully.

With my love for my Scout being absolute and if the bug to build again rears it's head around here, which it will, I say again; the only mid tower case on the market right now with the proper price vs. features and style for me that is even worth looking at is the Corsair 600t. If CM could design a mid tower case with all the features of the 600t and make it look like a Scout, while remaining below $150 U.S., they wouldn't be able to keep up with demand.

That all being said, back to my original intentions with this post. I have a new mod to show off. Rather a mod of a new mod and Some color correct glamour shots in honor of our now over Most Beautiful Scout Contest.

First the mod of a recent mod.

I recently made a mount for a 120mm rad for the 5.25'' bay as seen here before paint;









I went one step farther and bent the mounts to accept a front mounted fan that fits behind the Scout's front cover;

























I've also gotten many compliments on my ''orange carbon fibre vinyl'' treatment to my PSU, HDD and Optical drive bay covers. In fact, they are red;









I shall now close this thread with a tribute to the monolith in the films 2000 and 2010 A Space Odyssey;


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12916050*
> Anybody tell me if there will be an appreciable image quality difference between a 128 bit 4670 vs a 256 bit 4830? May sound like stupid question....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131381R
> 
> Really itching to pull the trigger on this before it disappears.


It all depends. If both cards are GDDR3, 256bit will win. GPU memory goes like this, GDDR3 is twice as fast as GDDR2. GDDR5 is twice as fast as GDDR3. The difference between bit size is like supercars on a road. For argument sake let's say 128bit is like driving a Gallardo down a two lane road. Whereas with 256bit you can drive two Gallardos side by side in both directions. The type of memory is like the speed limit. GDDR3 is like 60mph, whereas GDDR5 is like 120mph.

How does this affect image quality? It only affects how much eye candy you can have going on at the same time. If it were me I'd save up to at least a HD5770. That's the bare minimum I can handle.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12912247*
> Just an idea, why don't we design and make our own storm scout II? We can put our own design into it, everything us modders put into it anyways then make it ourselfs? With all the modders here it shouldn't be to hard...so ideas?


WE CAN DO THAT!

We need to put our heads together to come up with ideas:
What needs to change, What needs to stay.

The problem with the scout, while designed to be portable, it is a little too small--mainly for larger video cards.

Like E already said, its only a couple of inches here and there. GET OUT YOUR TAPE MEASURES!


----------



## Enigma8750

Please Vote for
Enigma0025 - Corsair 600t Black Ops Edition For Mod of the Month..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12918092*
> WE CAN DO THAT!
> 
> We need to put our heads together to come up with ideas:
> What needs to change, What needs to stay.
> 
> The problem with the scout, while designed to be portable, it is a little too small--mainly for larger video cards.
> 
> Like E already said, its only a couple of inches here and there. GET OUT YOUR TAPE MEASURES!


It is basically a 19 x 19 case. With 7 inches width.

So.. The new one should be a 22 x 22 with 8.5 inches width. two Fans at the top to allow for a double Rad on the top or the bottom. Allow the entire hard drive array to be removable or reconfigured. Add Sata 3 and USB 3 Jacks at the top and I would love to have a plug and play Hdd bay somewhere on the system. Keep the same theme and DONT PUT A FREAKIN DOOR ON IT> USE the same design Ques but offer a Camo Edition.


----------



## Rockr69

You got my vote this month General. The only other one that even competed against you in my mind was from Nordar. In fact, for coolness of tech and build quality he destroys your build, but it's just a very nice build and that's all; not a mod at all. Out of all mods this month, your's is the finest by far.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12911735*
> Bri's Secret Weapon while on super secret manuvers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XM8 hidden in the shin of the Unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Pistol is hidden in the upper leg for maximum range and minimum weight to kill Distrobution.


Ahh Man, I am wiping the tears from my eye's,








Gen E, just rattles them off, I would love to party with him!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


With Cooler Master keeping us all in a tizz over a phantom Scout II, which is brilliant by the way; you can't buy publicity like what they're getting off of this, we need to remember to think that they need to stay with the design philosophy they used with 690 II. They took all of the kickass features of the 690 and made them all better by complimenting the original goodness with features that worked and made sense to the enthusiast makrket. The beloved Storm Scout needs to be the same way. It has to be instantly recognizable as a Scout, not a reworked HAF.

Let's talk for a moment about the Storm Enforcer. The reason the Enforcer bombing before it is launched, is because it is completely undesirable to look at. Though laden with features that work, it has too many others that don't, or only meet part of what we want in a case. The door for one and the looks. It is ugly.

Part of the allure of our, what is becoming at least here on OCN, iconic case; is working with the deficiencies to create something unique and functional that suits our individual style and needs. The Scout goes a long way to supporting that ideal right out of the box while being shortsighted enough to cause the occasional bout of sailor speech to be spewed forth from normally gentle people. Can we say getting the right side panel on? What is life without a little adversity? For my current needs I am completely satisfied with my Scout. It has and continues to serve me successfully.

With my love for my Scout being absolute and if the bug to build again rears it's head around here, which it will, I say again; the only mid tower case on the market right now with the proper price vs. features and style for me that is even worth looking at is the Corsair 600t. If CM could design a mid tower case with all the features of the 600t and make it look like a Scout, while remaining below $150 U.S., they wouldn't be able to keep up with demand.

That all being said, back to my original intentions with this post. I have a new mod to show off. Rather a mod of a new mod and Some color correct glamour shots in honor of our now over Most Beautiful Scout Contest.

First the mod of a recent mod.

I recently made a mount for a 120mm rad for the 5.25'' bay as seen here before paint;









I went one step farther and bent the mounts to accept a front mounted fan that fits behind the Scout's front cover;

























I've also gotten many compliments on my ''orange carbon fibre vinyl'' treatment to my PSU, HDD and Optical drive bay covers. In fact, they are red;









I shall now close this thread with a tribute to the monolith in the films 2000 and 2010 A Space Odyssey;










Wow Gen Rockr that rad mod is great!! Nice work!! Thanks for the awesome pictures!! +rep


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*










Please Vote for

Enigma0025 - Corsair 600t Black Ops Edition For Mod of the Month..



 Voted for ya boss!!


----------



## nickt1862

Who's "the boss" that is referred in this thread, is it Boss Krako?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12920663*
> Who's "the boss" that is referred in this thread, is it Boss Krako?


General Enigma. is the "boss" on for this group =)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Who's "the boss" that is referred in this thread, is it Boss Krako?










Boss Hogg.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Boss Hogg.


Boss Bela

or maybe The Boss George Michael Steinbrenner III


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


General Enigma. is the "boss" on for this group =)


General? General?? Boss??? What????
















Meet the new boss, same as the old boss.









Just messing with you all.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


General? General?? Boss??? What????
















Meet the new boss, same as the old boss.









Just messing with you all.










Was that Slade?
Edit: it was "The Who" 
Took me like 2 seconds : )


----------



## nickt1862

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *H969*   Was that Slade?
Edit: it was "The Who" 
Took me like 2 seconds : )  

  
 You Tube


----------



## cigarbug

MY Front Panel MOD...










Interior Lights










IGNITION










ENGAGE WARP DRIVE


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12923468*
> MY Front Panel MOD...
> 
> ENGAGE WARP DRIVE


Infinity box!







I was going to do one on the side of my Sniper, but gave it to my Dad. Do you still have a front fan? If so how did this effect temps?


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12923836*
> Infinity box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do one on the side of my Sniper, but gave it to my Dad. Do you still have a front fan? If so how did this effect temps?


Front fan is still there. No noticeable changes to case temp yet, but will stress and let you know.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12918866*
> You got my vote this month General. The only other one that even competed against you in my mind was from Nordar. In fact, for coolness of tech and build quality he destroys your build, but it's just a very nice build and that's all; not a mod at all. Out of all mods this month, your's is the finest by far.


Nordor's got about 3 grand in that build too. Very nice. I love the Ice white wire sleeves but thank you so much for your Vote. I love you man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12919928*
> Ahh Man, I am wiping the tears from my eye's,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen E, just rattles them off, I would love to party with him!!


I was on a roll.. thanks for getting a kick out of it. that is just why I do it. I love to make people laugh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12923468*
> MY Front Panel MOD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior Lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGNITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENGAGE WARP DRIVE


I was not expecting that level of build. The Infinity light is so Choice.. Oh I want to try that with a future build.. Thanks for giving me some incentive to follow through if I can ever finish with my sheet Rock. I hate sheet rock and my whole body hurts and I have 60 percent of the ceiling done. I will be done with that tomorrow and then comes to the paTching and taping and floating and then painting.. Which will be the easiest part. I just can't wait to do the final clean up and use this place. I have been insulating everything. The A/C unit says it is for 150 Square feet. I have 160. Do you thing that will be a problem???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12924138*
> Front fan is still there. No noticeable changes to case temp yet, but will stress and let you know.


I want to see the results. Such great work Cigarbug. Just great work.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12920334*
> Voted for ya boss!!


Thank you so much...


----------



## Enigma8750

Please Vote for
Enigma0025 - Corsair 600t Black Ops Edition For Mod of the Month..


----------



## GTR Mclaren

anyone have 4 140mm intake fans in the scout ??

Im planning to do that

two infront (one in the 3.5 bays) and the others two at the end of the HDD and 3.5 bays


----------



## Enigma8750

I think you would be the first.. That sounds tricky but it just might work.. Pictures...??


----------



## cigarbug

First tests of my mod which impedes the front intake fan does have a negative impact on case temps.

With the mod and idle temp is apx 1.5c higher and under load case temps continue to slowly rise.

Without the mod, case temps are lower and barely rise under load. I guess I'm gonna have to relocate the warp drive.


----------



## Enigma8750

Why reverse your blowhole fan and make your side fans outs..


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12926185*
> Why reverse your blowhole fan and make your side fans outs..


Worth a shot. I hate that top fan.


----------



## LostKauz

soo..
got new stuff

mobo and cpu plus corsairs dominator ram (updated sig rig)
heres PICS THO!!!

also i mounted my ssd vertical think it looks pretty sweet-- although my camera does no justice.

















































edit: i also ordered black and white 1/8th in. sleeving last week so it will look waaaay nicer after thats done. I also plan on cutting the lower fan hole circle to show the blades and mounting a fan grill on the back side of the fan. is that a bad idea or does it not matter.


----------



## yeahi

my next case







The CM Storm Enforcer


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.playwares.com/xe/files/attach/images/7101182/922/166/018/251b2a8676c944a175aa61de49dd48f0.jpg

http://www.playwares.com/xe/files/attach/images/7101182/922/166/018/b9aeb4bb06cda77e3ae148d517c73b79.jpg

http://www.playwares.com/xe/files/attach/images/7101182/922/166/018/ec3f2d6605b81600dee171bbfa339529.jpg

AW CRAP!!! It's growing on me! Sorry guys. Even with the door, that looks pretty sweet. Still....if I couldn't have a Scout but had to buy a CM case....I'd go with the Sniper. Was soooooo close to buying one in 2009.

Here's something that will never 'grow on me'!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *direleon2010;12928188*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.playwares.com/xe/files/attach/images/7101182/922/166/018/251b2a8676c944a175aa61de49dd48f0.jpg
> 
> http://www.playwares.com/xe/files/attach/images/7101182/922/166/018/b9aeb4bb06cda77e3ae148d517c73b79.jpg
> 
> http://www.playwares.com/xe/files/attach/images/7101182/922/166/018/ec3f2d6605b81600dee171bbfa339529.jpg
> 
> aw crap!!! It's growing on me! Sorry guys. Even with the door, that looks pretty sweet. Still....if i couldn't have a scout but had to buy a cm case....i'd go with the sniper. Was soooooo close to buying one in 2009.
> 
> Here's something that will never 'grow on me'!


i resemble that remark!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12928188*
> 
> Here's something that will never 'grow on me'!


I love that movie.


----------



## Enigma8750

They can use the same dimentions of the Enforcer and give it a Storm Scout *non Bay DOOR* version and sell the Snot out of them. Now. I said it. Damn it. Cooler Master. Get Some brains and get on it ... NOW!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Please Vote for
Enigma0025 - Corsair 600t Black Ops Edition For Mod of the Month..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi;12928042*
> my next case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CM Storm Enforcer


The crappy thing is, this case has a lot going for it. I love the internal features and at around $89 US it will be quite a good deal.....if you like ugly things with doors.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12929066*
> I love that movie.


I liked the movie. They had some cool ships in the film too. The new Enterprise is just wrong tho, IMHO....and don't get me started on all the glaring lights and stainless steel on the iMAC-bridge!


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12926344*
> soo..
> got new stuff
> 
> mobo and cpu plus corsairs dominator ram (updated sig rig)
> heres PICS THO!!!
> 
> also i mounted my ssd vertical think it looks pretty sweet-- although my camera does no justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i also ordered black and white 1/8th in. sleeving last week so it will look waaaay nicer after thats done. I also plan on cutting the lower fan hole circle to show the blades and mounting a fan grill on the back side of the fan. is that a bad idea or does it not matter.


WOW that looks good. It's going to look amazing when you have sleeved the cables! One question though, how did you mount the SSD?


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi;12928042*


I will never buy that. I hate doors for one and two it has no handle on the top. It has a good price tag and good features, I mean just look at that graphics card, its humongous. And I expect its really good for water cooling because of its size and the removable HDD bay. But its just not for me. I'm not to sure on the looks either, but that's just me!
*SCOUT FOR LIFE!*


----------



## GoodInk

It not good for watercooling, you have to cut in to the 5.25" bays for a 240 rad. The top doesn't have enough room for a rad plus fans.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12925398*
> Please Vote for
> Enigma0025 - Corsair 600t Black Ops Edition For Mod of the Month..


Vote in for the Boss!


----------



## cjc75

Also...

Got some new toys on the way for the Scout!

Swiftech Apogee XT CPU Water Block
Swiftech MCP655 Pump with Speed Controller
XSPC Res for MCP655 Combo
EK GPU 5850 Block
XSPC RX120 Rad

Not sure when they'll all arrive, the CPU block, Pump/Res Combo and Rad all came from our fellow Scout Telnets, who was wanting to sell his parts so he cut me a deal! though he's shipped from Canada a little over a week ago, and tracking info says its all only just now entered the U.S. so hopefully should have it all by the end of the week...

The GPU block is coming from some place called Tilatech that was having a huge sale on EK parts, lotta people were excited about it on the WC Section here on OCN, so I decided to grab the block for the 5850... Only its taken them almost two weeks now to ship it out... I ordered on the 18th, and they only just sent me a Tracking number a few days ago, but Tracking info says its not been delivered to UPS yet....

So we'll see!

Haven't decided yet on tubing, though planning to add a Fan Controller as well as probably a pair of Gentle Typhoons along with an Enermax Apollish Vegas... But before I order that stuff, I'm waiting on the first parts to arrive!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12929777*
> I will never buy that. I hate doors for one and two it has no handle on the top. It has a good price tag and good features, I mean just look at that graphics card, its humongous. And I expect its really good for water cooling because of its size and the removable HDD bay. But its just not for me. I'm not to sure on the looks either, but that's just me!
> *SCOUT FOR LIFE!*


I just think that the inside has got it going on. Except for the Rad problem but they could fix that by leaving room on top of the chassis for the Rad. Throw away the entire design of the plastic and just make a bigger Jerry Can Style like has sold like crazy since it's inception.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12929865*
> It not good for watercooling, you have to cut in to the 5.25" bays for a 240 rad. The top doesn't have enough room for a rad plus fans.


Yea.. We need that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12930919*
> Vote in for the Boss!


Thanks. I am so glad that I have Scouts like this.. Thank you CJC75


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


They can use the same dimentions of the Enforcer and give it a Storm Scout *non Bay DOOR *version and sell the Snot out of them. Now. I said it. Damn it. Cooler Master. Get Some brains and get on it ... NOW!!!


















; 'YEAH'!!!! Love it!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











Please Vote for
Enigma0025 - Corsair 600t Black Ops Edition For Mod of the Month..


 Doing it now 'E'!!!!

I am 'Not' saying nothing about that Star-trek, Monkey loover-Door, CM-Enforcer, wanna be 'SCOUT'II, lookin thing!!!!!







,







oop's;







Just Did!!!! heheheheheh


----------



## Rockr69

Dude,...don't hate on Star Trek. That's how you get on the wrong end of a digital leg gun.


----------



## Enigma8750

Lol


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


I liked the movie. They had some cool ships in the film too. The new Enterprise is just wrong tho, IMHO....and don't get me started on all the glaring lights and stainless steel on *the iMAC-bridge*!










Whats interesting though is...

If our current technology keeps going the way it is now, then our first REAL starship bridge could very well look like that! LOL

Actually if we ever did build a spaceship I would expect its Bridge to be kind of a cross between that iMAC Bridge, and the Galactica's CIC.

All that lense flare nonsense in that Trek film though kinda sucked...


----------



## virus86

wrong thread


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Whats interesting though is...

If our current technology keeps going the way it is now, then our first REAL starship bridge could very well look like that! LOL

Actually if we ever did build a spaceship I would expect its Bridge to be kind of a cross between that iMAC Bridge, and the Galactica's CIC.

All that lense flare nonsense in that Trek film though kinda sucked...


You should not have mocked the mighty omnipotent wisdom of what is the Trek.

_Early one morning the phone rings at General Bri's house. "Hello" he grumbles put out at the time of morning and grumpy at having to leave Cheryl in dreamland again. "Statistic" was the only answer on the other end of the line. "Understood" Bri replied, now quite serious and awake he calmly hangs ups._

_A few days later cjc75 is reported missing by his loved ones. The only clue to be found was a hand written scrawl on a scrap of paper near his keyboard that read "Trek"_


----------



## GoodInk

We all miss you Bri!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12931779*
> You should not have mocked the mighty omnipotent wisdom of what is the Trek.
> 
> _Early one morning the phone rings at General Bri's house. "Hello" he grumbles put out at the time of morning and grumpy at having to leave Cheryl in dreamland again. "Statistic" was the only answer on the other end of the line. "Understood" Bri replied, now quite serious and awake he calmly hangs ups._
> 
> _A few days later cjc75 is reported missing by his loved ones. The only clue to be found was a hand written scrawl on a scrap of paper near his keyboard that read "Trek"_


LOL..

Actually, I'm a HUGE Trek Fan, absolutely love the classic series and its 6 movies; and ST-IV will fore ever be one of the best Trek movies out there! Star Trek with a classic Opera style script and Shakespeare thrown in; and gives a true sense of what its like to serve on the Enterprise during a crisis situation by not showing whats happening on the bridge when she's approaching Khitomer, but actually showing the individual crew "prepping the ship" for battle...

Then TNG was astounding! Loved it!









I even had been working on my own Fan Fic parody for a while that brought back Harcourt Fenton Mudd (who remembers him?!)into the TNG setting, titled, "Here's Mudd in your Eye!" ... would have featured Mudd back again, presiding over a new planet of new androids that he created, which pique's Data's curiosity and causes Riker, under Picard's orders, to investigate the matter...

I had quite a few very amusing scenes involving Mudd with Data and Riker together; but alas I never got the chance to finish it...

DS9 is my favorite of all the Series; especially towards the end when the Dominion War started.

Voyager, I don't know why people keep bad talking about Voyager, it was more true to the original Series then any of them. Here you have one lone Starship, out there on the UNexplored frontier and far out of contact with home, boldly going where no human had gone before...

Thats precisely what the classic Series was all about, 1 ship, alone, out there on the UNexplored frontier, boldly going where no human had gone before...

ST-Enterprise was, interesting... but confusing. Not going to get into that one at this time..

Then came JJ Abrams and his Trek film.

I admit, _it was a cool film_. The cast was spot on, and awesome! It had lots of cool action; even got to see Cloverfield or one of its cousins, chase Kirk across a snow covered planet... The film could reboot the franchise. I've heard rumors of a new TV Series based around it, though I just hope they leave Cloverfield out...

But, in my opinion, he just changed too much... ok, blowing up Vulcan? Thats just... sacrilege right there.. Vulcan IS, half the Federation, there is no Federation without Earth and Vulcan together; Ok seriously? ...if the Federation was not headquartered on Earth then it would have been on Vulcan; in fact I believe the Federation did have a secondary headquarters there.

And that ship design? He just went a little.. too retro with it... combined Retro with the iMAC; it was like trying to watch an old classic 1950's Chevy that everyone loves, rebuilt with todays tech crammed into it.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12931954*
> We all miss you Bri!


His Reasoning for not being online will become clear as soon as his mission is final. He has to stay in Radio Silence for now. Quaddafi's guys have changed their tactics and they don't allow him to stay in the same house more than 48 hours at a time.


----------



## Enigma8750

Please Vote for
Enigma0025 - Corsair 600t Black Ops Edition For Mod of the Month..


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> And that ship design? He just went a little.. too retro with it... combined Retro with the iMAC; it was like trying to watch an old classic 1950's Chevy that everyone loves, rebuilt with todays tech crammed into it.


JJ Abrams made a remark about the original ship being 'too military' or something like that. It ticked me off. It was part of a space navy fer craps sake. The gray hull and registry numbers worked. It looked like a naval ship. This thing looks like a hot rod crossed with a rice burner crossed with a iMAC!

That's the last I'll say about it. As somebody else said, wrong threadNice to know I'm not the only Trek fan around here tho


----------



## Kaneda13

Well I got some good news this week, i finished in the top 40 of all MINI mechanics in the country, so I win something between a trip to Hawaii for 5 days and $200. Assuming I ranked at the bottom of the results (based on Customer Service Index, 3 online tests, hours worked in the year, etc), what's a good upgrade for me? Specs below are current.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12937684*
> As somebody else said, wrong threadNice to know I'm not the only Trek fan around here tho


Here in the Scout Club thread we talk about anything we want as long as it's not illegal. People 1st and what's on their minds, Scouts second. That's why it's called a club. You don't out to the club just to drink do you? I don't, I go to interact with other humans.

Anyway,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12935998*
> But, in my opinion, he just changed too much... ok, blowing up Vulcan? Thats just... sacrilege right there.. Vulcan IS, half the Federation, there is no Federation without Earth and Vulcan together; Ok seriously? ...if the Federation was not headquartered on Earth then it would have been on Vulcan; in fact I believe the Federation did have a secondary headquarters there.
> And that ship design? He just went a little.. too retro with it... combined Retro with the iMAC; it was like trying to watch an old classic 1950's Chevy that everyone loves, rebuilt with todays tech crammed into it.


Alternate reality. Vulcan had to go. The movie revolved completely around getting Spock and Kirk into the proper stations aboard that starship so they could do what they do best, save the day. Spock was heading to be a hoity toity high ranking officer in Starfleet and he needed to be smacked around a bit and be emotionally unsettled so he could get out his own way and see the logic that was James T. Kirk.

As for the Enterprise, this was the best looking design yet in my opinion. You gotta remember, every Enterprise design has reflected the style of the day. Rember the Excelsior? YUCK!!! All bloated and fat looking. The JJ Abrams Enterprise was exactly like the car design of 3 years ago. Retro Modern and to me she's SCHEXY!!!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12938850*
> Rember the Excelsior? YUCK!!! All bloated and fat looking.


Yeah like M$ Windows 7 is to M$ Windows XP.


----------



## GoodInk

I grew up on Star Trek, I remember going to the movies and it was always about seeing the new Enterprise.

A little more back on track, did anyone notice CM quietly released a new HAF 932 Advanced? I wasn't much of a change, black inside, USB 3.0, and the GPU cooling from the HAF X. Maybe there is still hope for a newer Scout.


----------



## cigarbug

Is the Scout I still in production?

In the original pilot of Star Trek, Pike is the Capt, but in the first episode Kirk is in charge without skipping a beat. They revisit the Pike issue in Episode 11 in "The Menagerie" Parts I & II.

My favorite movie is "The Wrath of Khan."


----------



## GoodInk

Yes it is.


----------



## Enigma8750

The newest Star Trek was an extremely well thought out and good Movie. Probably my favorite though I did like the one with V-ger in it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12940767*
> The newest Star Trek was an extremely well thought out and good Movie. Probably my favorite though I did like the one with V-ger in it.


That was the first one with Persis Kombata (SP?) and Stephen Collins. Most people hated that one, but aside from Kahn it was one of the few I could sit though.


----------



## Striker36

wasn't the one with V-Ger (voyager+ really) a 3 or 4 part thing for the TNG series and not its own movie?


----------



## GoodInk

The Borg FTW!


----------



## GoodInk

Oh BTW I voted Boss, last time I voted for Nordar. This time it was for you, that build has grown on me, the more I look at it the more I like it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12940795*
> wasn't the one with V-Ger (voyager+ really) a 3 or 4 part thing for the TNG series and not its own movie?


Nope. The one with V'Ger was the very first big screen movie "Star Trek: The Motion Picture from 1979". TNG didn't come out until 1987 and only due to the popularity of ST:TMP, ST2: The Wrath Of Kahn in 1982, ST3: The Search For Spock in 1984, and ST4: The Journey Home in 1986. There was a Star Trek Voyager (1995) TV Series though that was completely unrelated to "ST: TMP".


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12941163*
> Nope. The one with V'Ger was the very first big screen movie "Star Trek: The Motion Picture from 1979". TNG didn't come out until 1987 and only due to the popularity of ST:TMP, ST2: The Wrath Of Kahn in 1982, ST3: The Search For Spock in 1984, and ST4: The Journey Home in 1986. There was a Star Trek Voyager (1995) TV Series though that was completely unrelated to "ST: TMP".


Actually, true the V'Ger story is unrelated to TNG...

But TNG is the recreation of something, that did originally spawn what became V'Ger...

The story of V'Ger was adopted from Roddenbery's original Pilot Script for the originally planned Star Trek PHASE II TV Series, which would have featured Kirk and original Cast/Crew minus Leonard Nimoy who refused to become involved in a new TV Series...

Roddenberry replaced Spock with a new character, a full blooded Vulcan named Xon; whose character later evolved into that of Lt. Saavik in the movies.

It would feature the Ship and Crew on a new, Five Year Mission, their second one which the Official Novel "The Lost Years" portrays the ending off as a lead in to Kirk's promotion to the Admiralty.

The show however would have featured an updated and refitted Enterprise sooner then it was portrayed in the Movie... in fact they used the same Model in the movie that was designed for the show.

Roddenberry planned it all out in 1975, had scripts all penned out for almost a full season.. and Paramount gave it the green light in 1977, planning for the Pilot in 1978...

Parmount was so excited about it, that they actually were planning to launch their own Television Network and use Star Trek Phase II as its headliner Show, but then plans for the Paramount network collapsed... and then...

1977... just as Paramount gave that green light...

Something really... really huge, and totally unexpected happened...

Something so big, it literally changed cinema and film history for ever...

_*STAR WARS*_

Paramount suddenly saw "the light" and realized they were sitting on a gold mine, with Star Trek.

Roddenberry's original Script for the Pilot, titled 'In Thy Image' which was a two-part 2-hour TV show script about a robot spaceship that crosses the galaxy in search of its "creator" who happens to be on Earth... the script was was quickly redrafted into Star Trek The Motion Picture, the robot spaceship became Voyager 6, aka V'Ger, and the rest is history.

Oh and ironically once the TV Series was dropped and plans quickly shifted to a major Motion Picture...

Suddenly Leonard Nimoy was interested and quickly signed on!

As for how TNG fits into it all?

A Star Trek Phase II TV Series would not be made, until 10 years later; 1987, when TNG hit our TV's with the Encounter at Farpoint Station... and ironically only a few years after that, Paramount realized its dream of starting its own Television Network with a Star Trek Television Series launching it... The United Paramount Network (UPN) launched with the USS Voyager!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12941163*
> Nope. The one with V'Ger was the very first big screen movie "Star Trek: The Motion Picture from 1979". TNG didn't come out until 1987 and only due to the popularity of ST:TMP, ST2: The Wrath Of Kahn in 1982, ST3: The Search For Spock in 1984, and ST4: The Journey Home in 1986. There was a Star Trek Voyager (1995) TV Series though that was completely unrelated to "ST: TMP".


TMP was based on the script for the SThase II series pilot. I believe it was titled "In Thy Image". I remember my oldest brother going on about it when I was a little kid. He remembers the first ads for ST:TOS on NBC in 1966. Paramount decided to do it as a film instead, do to the HUGE success of movies like Star Wars and Close Encounters of the Third Kind.

Ok....feeling really old now

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Trek:_Phase_II


----------



## cjc75

Here's more interesting info...

Lt. Ilia was supposed to be in the Phase II TV Series, and scripted as an Empath with a past love interest in Will Decker, the new First Officer of the Enterprise... All this, carried over into the REAL Phase II TV Series; TNG with the characters of Trio and Will Riker.

Will Decker was to have a rivalry with Kirk because Decker was the son of Commodore Matt Decker of the USS Constellation as portrayed in ToS Episode The Doomsday Machine!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12942676*
> Here's more interesting info...
> 
> Lt. Ilia was supposed to be in the Phase II TV Series, and scripted as an Empath with a past love interest in Will Decker, the new First Officer of the Enterprise... All this, carried over into the REAL Phase II TV Series; TNG with the characters of Trio and Will Riker.
> 
> Will Decker was to have a rivalry with Kirk because Decker was the son of Commodore Matt Decker of the USS Constellation as portrayed in ToS Episode The Doomsday Machine!


JINX! Buy me a Coke!


----------



## imh073p

Freakin love Star Trek! Err except for Enterprise.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Hate DHL! My new sleeved extension cables are still in transit. Couldn't even track my order, for some strange reason, until today! Oh well. I'll have something to do this week-end.


----------



## H969

Hey guy's, SVC has a good deal on that CM HDD bay and fan thing, that looks so cool,$15, if interested http://www.svc.com/stb-3t4-e3-gp.html


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anybody tell me what's the least restricting fan filters?


----------



## cjc75

HUGE huge AMD news out there guys!

nVidia has agreed to license SLI for the new AMD 990 Series Chipset!

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/979053-vr-z-sli-upcoming-bulldozer-motherboards.html
http://vr-zone.com/articles/nvidia-to-unlock-sli-for-amd-990-series-chipsets/11778.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/143260/NVIDIA-SLI-on-AMD-Chipset-Motherboards-Soon.html

This is huge! AMD and nVidia willingly working together to offer mulitple GPU options on the upcoming Bulldozer!









Oh boy I can see some of our Scouts now, with Tri-SLI on a Zambezi 8 core!


----------



## cigarbug

SLI/Crossfire? LOLOLOL

http://promotions.newegg.com/AMD/063011/index.html?nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL033111&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL033111-_-EMC-033111-Index-_-MECH-_-AMDHD-EB3C

SICK!


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12940500*
> Is the Scout I still in production?


Still for sale on newegg. I hope if a new scout comes out it's basicly just a bigger version and they dont make to radicle of changes. also removable drive bays would be nice.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UbNub;12947086*
> Still for sale on newegg. I hope if a new scout comes out it's basicly just a bigger version and they dont make to radicle of changes. also removable drive bays would be nice.


I could not Agree with you MORE.. Rep up My friend.









Love this Graphic.


----------



## linkin93

I'm afraid CoolerMaster are gunna lose me to Corsair if they don't release the new scout soon! The 650D is just too tempting! So much mod potential and so many options for cable management! So much space!

Look at me, like a hardcore corsair fanboy


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12943524*
> Hey guy's, SVC has a good deal on that CM HDD bay and fan thing, that looks so cool,$15, if interested http://www.svc.com/stb-3t4-e3-gp.html


Thanks.. That was a great Price. 44.00 with shipping for 2 of them is a great deal. Rep up for the Heads up.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12942962*
> Hate DHL! My new sleeved extension cables are still in transit. Couldn't even track my order, for some strange reason, until today! Oh well. I'll have something to do this week-end.


Yea.. DHL holds on to them for a week and sends them all over the US then drops them in the US POSTAL SERVICE drop box in Atlanta or Hebron KY.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12940977*
> Oh BTW I voted Boss, last time I voted for Nordar. This time it was for you, that build has grown on me, the more I look at it the more I like it.


God Bless You Good Ink..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12941163*
> Nope. The one with V'Ger was the very first big screen movie "Star Trek: The Motion Picture from 1979". TNG didn't come out until 1987 and only due to the popularity of ST:TMP, ST2: The Wrath Of Kahn in 1982, ST3: The Search For Spock in 1984, and ST4: The Journey Home in 1986. There was a Star Trek Voyager (1995) TV Series though that was completely unrelated to "ST: TMP".


Wow.. Yea that was the first big Paramount blockbuster. And I loved the story line.. It was not the Greatest starting up and the look at the enterprise seemed to go on forever but I loved the idea of the Voyager 2 coming back from deep space and starting the Borg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12942676*
> Here's more interesting info...
> 
> Lt. Ilia was supposed to be in the Phase II TV Series, and scripted as an Empath with a past love interest in Will Decker, the new First Officer of the Enterprise... All this, carried over into the REAL Phase II TV Series; TNG with the characters of Trio and Will Riker.
> 
> Will Decker was to have a rivalry with Kirk because Decker was the son of Commodore Matt Decker of the USS Constellation as portrayed in ToS Episode The Doomsday Machine!


I'm gonna let my Alabama Drawl come out now and say .. "Yall know too dammed much about Star Trek .. but I am a fan too.. Me and My son watched it every week. TNG.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12943660*
> Anybody tell me what's the least restricting fan filters?


Honey Comb is supposed to be the least restrictive. Leave it to the bees to beat us a Areodinamic. Proof Of GOD.. Maybe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;12947616*
> I'm afraid CoolerMaster are gunna lose me to Corsair if they don't release the new scout soon! The 650D is just too tempting! So much mod potential and so many options for cable management! So much space!
> 
> Look at me, like a hardcore corsair fanboy


Okay.. I am thinking of changing the name of the Club to the OCN Scouts if Cooler Master drops the Line or does something else STUPID.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;12947616*
> I'm afraid CoolerMaster are gunna lose me to Corsair if they don't release the new scout soon! The 650D is just too tempting! So much mod potential and so many options for cable management! So much space!
> 
> Look at me, like a hardcore corsair fanboy


I gotta agree that the Corsair Obsidian Line is pretty sweet, but I plan no new builds in the foreseeable future. Just me and my Scout.

Update: Rearranged fans asE suggested, plus added 1 80mm at bottom rear of 5-1/4 bays to blow across chipset.
Case temps are much lower across the board.

Thanks Big E for hitting me on the head with the obvious.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So...i ordered myself one of these cases and plan on ripping out the hdd bays,what are the stock fans like and does the top 140mm fan foul my h50? Also,can i connect the 140 mm fans to a controller? I was going to go for the Antec LanBoy but decided crap airflow in a case designed FOR airflow was......crap.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;12948761*
> So...i ordered myself one of these cases and plan on ripping out the hdd bays,what are the stock fans like and does the top 140mm fan foul my h50? Also,can i connect the 140 mm fans to a controller? I was going to go for the Antec LanBoy but decided crap airflow in a case designed FOR airflow was......crap.


Top fan does not touch any Hydro. The top fan is 3 pin, the front 140 is 4 pin molex. The case fans are decent.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12947733*
> Yea.. DHL holds on to them for a week and sends them all over the US then drops them in the US POSTAL SERVICE drop box in Atlanta or Hebron KY.


When my last order used the DHL to USPS handoff I had problems tracking it since they didn't update very well, but the item arrived two days ahead of the scheduled delivery. The package was intact and nothing was damaged.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12949082*
> Top fan does not touch any Hydro. The top fan is 3 pin, the front 140 is 4 pin molex. The case fans are decent.


Good,i am thinking of replacing the stock fans for prolimatech blue vortex,i will see how they go first


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I fall in love again with the scout

no Sniper for me

its just so pretty


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Honey Comb is supposed to be the least restrictive. Leave it to the bees to beat us a Areodinamic. Proof Of GOD.. Maybe.


Honey Comb a brand or something? Do you have a link to what you're talking about?

Proof of God....?







Sounds like the JW literature my Dad's been giving me lately. Think he's workin to get me back in the flock







No thank you, I like Christmas too much









Quote:



AMD stock coolers are akin to asthmatics coughing thru straws.......


Love that







Love trying to keep that dust free too







My brand spanking new AC unit and a couple of HEPA filters is helping with that. And welcome to our 'flock' B Negative.

And E....you can never know too much about Trek.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Honeycomb is a style, not a brand (unless you are referring to breakfast cereal). I don't remember seeing it used as a filter, only as a fan grill but anything is possible. Silverstone puts a filter onto a honeycomb grill.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...scrollFullInfo

Argh! My board uses a 4pin. Will this still work? A 4pin still plug into the 8pin end. I'm such a noob.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It should work if there is enough room around the 4pin molex socket on the motherboard for the connector to fit. The actual connectors are designed to do that, but sometimes the mobo manufacturer will place a capacitor or other component too close to the 4 pin socket for the 8 pin to fit.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It should work if there is enough room around the 4pin molex socket on the motherboard for the connector to fit. The actual connectors are designed to do that, but sometimes the mobo manufacturer will place a capacitor or other component too close to the 4 pin socket for the 8 pin to fit.


What he said


----------



## kTs KaoZ

I have a question about this case. I really want to put a HD6990 crossfire setup in there but I don't want to switch to another case either.
So if I remove the HDD bay and use the module H969 posted earlier (http://www.svc.com/stb-3t4-e3-gp.html) , will I be safe? Are both cards then underneath the dvd-drive bays? The mobo is going to be a Asus Maximus IV extreme


----------



## Enigma8750

I think you will be very safe if you are going to take out the Hard drive bay.. I want Pictures.. Please..

Thanks..
Gen Enigma.


----------



## rfjunkie

The south bridge on my EP-45-UD3L board that I had in here started doing some strange things.... So I pulled the board out and sold it as is on craigslist along with another one just like it for $25 each...

I Don't know how I ended up with a Biostar board to put back in the case... But I did end up with an AMD x4 955 and an x4 840.

I'm setting up my Scout case as a take along CAD/CAM PC for when I find a new place to work. (Got laid off a couple weeks ago.)

The next place I work for, I will be using my PC for doing my CAD/CAM work with.. I'm tired of using outdated crap that the IT department (old place of employment.) seems to think is current and up to date..

The motherboard in this build is going to become an ASUS M4A88TD-V-EVO/USB3 that I picked up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12952007*
> Honeycomb is a style, not a brand (unless you are referring to breakfast cereal). I don't remember seeing it used as a filter, only as a fan grill but anything is possible. Silverstone puts a filter onto a honeycomb grill.


Thank you for the link PapaSmurf:thumbsups

Thanks and Rep. A lot of things I want on that site.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Hi Nikita!









[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvAbIQW2VfQ&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvAbIQW2VfQ&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvAbIQW2VfQ&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]








Hi Nikita!


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12951284*
> I fall in love again with the scout
> 
> no Sniper for me
> 
> its just so pretty


Such a beauty!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Hey guys, i got my scout around 4 months ago, been very happy with her, i call her The Alias, im going to add myself to the ranks later on today, but here's a slideshow link on imageshack of her as she stands right now


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL040111&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL040111-_-EMC-040111-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11119196-L0F

$69.99 with this Promo Code EMCKFKJ37

http://promotions.newegg.com/neemail/Apr-0-2011/Aprilfool0401/index-landing.html?nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL040111&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL040111-_-EMC-040111-Index-_-E0F-_-Case#IT

Nice sales on some SSDs too


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12957127*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL040111&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL040111-_-EMC-040111-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11119196-L0F
> 
> $69.99 with this Promo Code EMCKFKJ37
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/neemail/Apr-0-2011/Aprilfool0401/index-landing.html?nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL040111&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL040111-_-EMC-040111-Index-_-E0F-_-Case#IT
> 
> Nice sales on some SSDs too


nice price! my local etailer still sells it for £60, no idea what that is in $ but i know its more than $80 at least, still a popular case! apart from the front panel having a short that caused my machine to reboot im very happy with mine, i fixed the short just yesterday as it happens lol


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;12957517*
> nice price! my local etailer still sells it for £60, no idea what that is in $ but i know its more than $80 at least, still a popular case! apart from the front panel having a short that caused my machine to reboot im very happy with mine, i fixed the short just yesterday as it happens lol


Tell me more about this short. My rig been rebooting sporadically for the last couple of weeks. Been messing around with cable management and taking the front panel off a lot. Maybe I did something wrong.

Also....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999217&cm_re=fan_filter_120mm-_-11-999-217-_-Product


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;12957705*
> Tell me more about this short. My rig been rebooting sporadically for the last couple of weeks. Been messing around with cable management and taking the front panel off a lot. Maybe I did something wrong.


AliasOfMyself had the restart switch wires the wrong way round on the motherboard, and that caused his system to reboot. That's from what I have red from an earlier post of his. Please correct me if I'm wrong AliasOfMyself.


----------



## kTs KaoZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12954816*
> I think you will be very safe if you are going to take out the Hard drive bay.. I want Pictures.. Please..
> 
> Thanks..
> Gen Enigma.


Everything has been ordered. Pictures will come in about a week.


----------



## Xyrate

finished my build, awful wire management right now... I am trying to fix that but it was harder than I expected. Going to try and create some sort of HD cover but I don't have access to many tools, so it might unfortunately be made of cardboard









Can't tell from the picture but I did purple and red fans/LEDs


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kTs KaoZ;12958830*
> Everything has been ordered. Pictures will come in about a week.


(Sorry about the double post)

Do you know if replacing this fan would be easy? I wanted this enclosure to make more room in my case but I didn't want a blue LED fan as I have purple/red fans right now. I probably would want to change it out with a purple led fan. Based on the design, I would just think the fan would just pop right out and I can change it...


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


(Sorry about the double post)

Do you know if replacing this fan would be easy? I wanted this enclosure to make more room in my case but I didn't want a blue LED fan as I have purple/red fans right now. I probably would want to change it out with a purple led fan. Based on the design, I would just think the fan would just pop right out and I can change it...


No idea what you're talking about, but replacing fans is typically easy. Do the voices in my head bother you?


----------



## Xyrate

Oh sorry if it was confusing. I am looking at that Cooler Master HDD Module KT mentioned in his post earlier (http://www.svc.com/stb-3t4-e3-gp.html) and am thinking about removing the fan because of the blue LEDs. I figured it would be a quick switch but am just curious if anyone actually has the item and could confirm.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;12960715*
> Oh sorry if it was confusing. I am looking at that Cooler Master HDD Module KT mentioned in his post earlier (http://www.svc.com/stb-3t4-e3-gp.html) and am thinking about removing the fan because of the blue LEDs. I figured it would be a quick switch but am just curious if anyone actually has the item and could confirm.


Its not too hard, a few screws and some tabs. The tabs are like the ones that hold the window on your case, just push the center out and it comes off.


----------



## cjc75

Upgrades for the Scout!

Some of new parts arrived today, courtesy of our own member Telnets!

Telnets sold me some of his old parts from his custom Water Loop.

Swiftech Apogee XT Extreme Preformance CPU Block (NOT Rev 2)
XSPC Acrylic Tank Reservoir for Laing D5 WITH MCP655 w/speed controller
XSPC RX120 Radiator

He also threw in about 8 barbs and a Temp sensor device.

All for $230 shipped.

Buy it all new, parts plus barbs and temp sensor probably would have been close to 265 - 275...

I still have to order a Fan Controller, and some tubing; and possibly the optional AMD Mounting Kit for the Apogee, as it does not come with the AMD parts as stock.

I also still have a separate GPU Block on the way for my 5850, try and extend its life for another year until I can get a 69xx or better.

The parts from Telnets are sitting under my desk here at work at the moment, and they're obviously not being installed right away; but I am gonna try and take some Pics of them either tonight or over this weekend!









The RX120 Radiator is a bit thicker then I anticipated even though I, DID, take measurements with a tape measure and all that, so I knew it was going to be a thick Rad. But now holding it in my hold, I find it quite impressive. I am fairly positive that I can pull off my plan of installing it into the Scouts front 5.25 bays with THREE fans creating a sort of wind tunnel effect...

Basically, the Rad, and two fans in a push/pull configuration will be mounted towards the rear of the 5.25 bays, obviously sticking out the rear.

In the very front, of the 5.25 bays, almost right up against the front mesh, is going to be a third fan, pulling as the primary air Intake, and pushing all that air directly through the 5.25 bays, through perhaps a 2 - 2 1/2 inch gap before it hits the intake fan on the Radiator.

But for now, I have to sit back and wait for Gentle Typhoon AP-15's to start showing up in stock again, or just suck it up and go order some AP-29's or AP-30's after I get this months expenses paid off!









I will probably start off using my CM R4's until I can get some GT's


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12960652*
> Do the voices in my head bother you?


No, but they bother the voices in MY HEAD!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Attention!!!
Most Beautiful Scout Contest Winners

I'd like to thank all the participants of my contest and General Enigma for helping me judge the excellent entries. It was tough.

The criteria we used to judge these fine builds were;

First, innovative thought behind the layout of the intenal and external mods.

Second, and to me, the most important: cleanliness of the build. How the wiring looks, how the color scheme complements the hardware, etc...

Third, the photos and how they compliment or show off the build.

So with that in mind and without any more delay the winners are:

1st place - GoodInk's Wicked Awesome Build

http://www.overclock.net/12554256-post18664.html

2nd place - General kev_b's silent but deadly

http://i960.photobucket.com/albums/ae85/jsongyver/kev_bentry.jpg

3rd place - General Rogue1266's RogueSpear
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=2465&pictureid=14814

All three of these builds exemplified what a beautiful design is. Congratulations to the winners. PM me with full shipping addresses and I'll get the shipping estimates out to guys for your prizes.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I sprung for a scout and modded it straight away..just some tidying up to do.
Got the temp monitors wedged in the heat sinks on the NB,VRM's,RAM and rad of my H50....will come in very handy!


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12961993*
> Attention!!!
> Most Beautiful Scout Contest Winners
> 
> I'd like to thank all the participants of my contest and General Enigma for helping me judge the excellent entries. It was tough.
> 
> The criteria we used to judge these fine builds were;
> 
> First, innovative thought behind the layout of the intenal and external mods.
> 
> Second, and to me, the most important: cleanliness of the build. How the wiring looks, how the color scheme complements the hardware, etc...
> 
> Third, the photos and how they compliment or show off the build.
> 
> So with that in mind and without any more delay the winners are:
> 
> 1st place - GoodInk's Wicked Awesome Build
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/12554256-post18664.html
> 
> 2nd place - General kev_b's silent but deadly
> 
> http://i960.photobucket.com/albums/ae85/jsongyver/kev_bentry.jpg
> 
> 3rd place - General Rogue1266's RogueSpear
> http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=2465&pictureid=14814
> 
> All three of these builds exemplified what a beautiful design is. Congratulations to the winners. PM me with full shipping addresses and I'll get the shipping estimates out to guys for your prizes.


Congrats on some outstanding builds. Makes me glad I own a Scout.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12958357*
> AliasOfMyself had the restart switch wires the wrong way round on the motherboard, and that caused his system to reboot. That's from what I have red from an earlier post of his. Please correct me if I'm wrong AliasOfMyself.


you're wrong and im female thankyou, i didnt make any earlier posts i certainly didnt have my reset switch on the wrong way around, the usb pcb was contacting the top of the case underneath the front panel, i simply insulated the underneath of the top panel and i insulated the cables in the cable brace at the top of the case for good measure. check my post count before you say things like that please..


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;12962513*
> you're wrong and im female thankyou, i didnt make any earlier posts i certainly didnt have my reset switch on the wrong way around, the usb pcb was contacting the top of the case underneath the front panel, i simply insulated the underneath of the top panel and i insulated the cables in the cable brace at the top of the case for good measure. check my post count before you say things like that please..


Sorry i must have mistaken you for someone else with the same problem.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;12962802*
> Sorry i must have mistaken you for someone else with the same problem.


its all good, i was amazed when i noticed the pcb was contacting underneath though, i was thinking it was a cable that had gotten its sleeving sliced open, but it wasnt









p.s i learnt a very long time ago how to wire a front panel up on a case, its not hard once you remember the orientation of the - and +


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12961993*
> Attention!!!
> Most Beautiful Scout Contest Winners
> 
> I'd like to thank all the participants of my contest and General Enigma for helping me judge the excellent entries. It was tough.
> 
> The criteria we used to judge these fine builds were;
> 
> First, innovative thought behind the layout of the intenal and external mods.
> 
> Second, and to me, the most important: cleanliness of the build. How the wiring looks, how the color scheme complements the hardware, etc...
> 
> Third, the photos and how they compliment or show off the build.
> 
> So with that in mind and without any more delay the winners are:
> 
> 1st place - GoodInk's Wicked Awesome Build
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/12554256-post18664.html
> 
> 2nd place - General kev_b's silent but deadly
> 
> http://i960.photobucket.com/albums/ae85/jsongyver/kev_bentry.jpg
> 
> 3rd place - General Rogue1266's RogueSpear
> http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=2465&pictureid=14814
> 
> All three of these builds exemplified what a beautiful design is. Congratulations to the winners. PM me with full shipping addresses and I'll get the shipping estimates out to guys for your prizes.














































I don't know what to say. With all the great Scouts we have here I didn't think I was going to win. I'm just speechless. Thank you both for this great honor.

*Edit*
I won! Now that I've had time to let it sink in, I would like thank everyone in the CMSSC for the inspiring me to take my build as far as I have. This is the first time I did any real modding to a case. I would like to give a special thanks to Striker36, he kept pushing me to do the front rad mod so thanks Striker! I will say that this build is about 90% done, as may of you know I'm in the AF and stationed down at Soto Cano AB, Honduras dieing from the heat right now. Once I get back to the US and to my tools I'll be finishing it up. Things left to do, are finish all my cuts up with a file, cover the side of the 5.25" bays, I'm thinking sleeved cables cut to size would be nice, and I'm looking in to installing a bigNG. For those that don't know what that is, think of it as a temperature controlling PC for your PC.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20837


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12963036*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say. With all the great Scouts we have here I didn't think I was going to win. I'm just speechless. Thank you both for this great honor.


You deserve it. I'm completely amazed at what you've done with your Scout after all the damage it recieved being shipped. Great Work and PM with your shipping info for your prizes. Remember I'll supply the prize, but you have to pay for shipping cuz I just can't afford it.


----------



## GoodInk

What no free shipping to Honduras! lol


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12947712*
> Thanks.. That was a great Price. 44.00 with shipping for 2 of them is a great deal. Rep up for the Heads up.


Wow, perfect timming, glad I could help


----------



## Warblades

Reporting in !


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12951284*
> I fall in love again with the scout
> 
> no Sniper for me
> 
> its just so pretty


Nice clean looking rig you have there!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kTs KaoZ;12954376*
> I have a question about this case. I really want to put a HD6990 crossfire setup in there but I don't want to switch to another case either.
> So if I remove the HDD bay and use the module H969 posted earlier (http://www.svc.com/stb-3t4-e3-gp.html) , will I be safe? Are both cards then underneath the dvd-drive bays? The mobo is going to be a Asus Maximus IV extreme


Yes that will work...others have done that same thing:yessir:


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfjunkie;12955465*
> The south bridge on my EP-45-UD3L board that I had in here started doing some strange things.... So I pulled the board out and sold it as is on craigslist along with another one just like it for $25 each...
> 
> I Don't know how I ended up with a Biostar board to put back in the case... But I did end up with an AMD x4 955 and an x4 840.
> 
> I'm setting up my Scout case as a take along CAD/CAM PC for when I find a new place to work. (Got laid off a couple weeks ago.)
> 
> The next place I work for, I will be using my PC for doing my CAD/CAM work with.. I'm tired of using outdated crap that the IT department (old place of employment.) seems to think is current and up to date..
> 
> Thats a great Idea, if they welling to give you a seat of surfcam or whatever they be using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motherboard in this build is going to become an ASUS M4A88TD-V-EVO/USB3 that I picked up a couple weeks ago.


Thats a great Idea, if they welling to give you a seat of surfcam or whatever they be using.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblades;12964510*
> Reporting in !


Welcome! Great looking scout you have there. Now its time to tidy up some of those wires.


----------



## photonmoo

Well Done to Good, Kev & Rogue, your rigs look awesome









*sniff sniff*

Me should have entered my scout in too

Oh, btw HI again from down under

*sneaks out again*


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;12959809*
> finished my build, awful wire management right now... I am trying to fix that but it was harder than I expected. Going to try and create some sort of HD cover but I don't have access to many tools, so it might unfortunately be made of cardboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell from the picture but I did purple and red fans/LEDs


Very nice!
Take your time and keep it enjoyable, the wire management will come and all other mods you might be thinking about:applaud:
Someday you will think nothing about ripping everything out of that rig to move a wire and some little thing It gets easier every time.
These cases are nice but they are tight also, it takes a bit of time too cram all the stuff we want into them like they are a full tower:headscratThats the beauty of these mobile rig's.
I like the purple and red theme it goes great with those Rip Jaws!
Dude to each his own, but I like seeing that you have 4 HDD in there instead of covering them up, I like seeing, what is in a rig.
Thanks for the picture! And welcome to our club!








Go to the first page and grab the PHP for your Signature Block


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;12956666*
> Hey guys, i got my scout around 4 months ago, been very happy with her, i call her The Alias, im going to add myself to the ranks later on today, but here's a slideshow link on imageshack of her as she stands right now


All it takes is a picture and you are a Scout, so welcome to our club!!
You can go on the first page fill in your info and grab the PHP for your Signature Block


----------



## H969

1st place - GoodInk's Wicked Awesome Build


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12960837*
> Upgrades for the Scout!
> 
> Some of new parts arrived today, courtesy of our own member Telnets!
> 
> Telnets sold me some of his old parts from his custom Water Loop.
> 
> Swiftech Apogee XT Extreme Preformance CPU Block (NOT Rev 2)
> XSPC Acrylic Tank Reservoir for Laing D5 WITH MCP655 w/speed controller
> XSPC RX120 Radiator
> 
> He also threw in about 8 barbs and a Temp sensor device.
> 
> All for $230 shipped.
> 
> Buy it all new, parts plus barbs and temp sensor probably would have been close to 265 - 275...
> 
> I still have to order a Fan Controller, and some tubing; and possibly the optional AMD Mounting Kit for the Apogee, as it does not come with the AMD parts as stock.
> 
> I also still have a separate GPU Block on the way for my 5850, try and extend its life for another year until I can get a 69xx or better.
> 
> The parts from Telnets are sitting under my desk here at work at the moment, and they're obviously not being installed right away; but I am gonna try and take some Pics of them either tonight or over this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RX120 Radiator is a bit thicker then I anticipated even though I, DID, take measurements with a tape measure and all that, so I knew it was going to be a thick Rad. But now holding it in my hold, I find it quite impressive. I am fairly positive that I can pull off my plan of installing it into the Scouts front 5.25 bays with THREE fans creating a sort of wind tunnel effect...
> 
> Basically, the Rad, and two fans in a push/pull configuration will be mounted towards the rear of the 5.25 bays, obviously sticking out the rear.
> 
> In the very front, of the 5.25 bays, almost right up against the front mesh, is going to be a third fan, pulling as the primary air Intake, and pushing all that air directly through the 5.25 bays, through perhaps a 2 - 2 1/2 inch gap before it hits the intake fan on the Radiator.
> 
> But for now, I have to sit back and wait for Gentle Typhoon AP-15's to start showing up in stock again, or just suck it up and go order some AP-29's or AP-30's after I get this months expenses paid off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably start off using my CM R4's until I can get some GT's


Sounds like a project!!
Congrats and enjoy we know you will be posting your pics
LOL, ya those rad's seem a little intimidating too me!








I do not understand the big deal with those AP-15 never being in stock, is it like they make so many and stop until they run out?
I been thinking every since I got the NH-D14 that I would like to change my other case fans with some Noctua fans, those two on the D-14 are sooo much quite than those R4's I have now..


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;12962197*
> I sprung for a scout and modded it straight away..just some tidying up to do.
> Got the temp monitors wedged in the heat sinks on the NB,VRM's,RAM and rad of my H50....will come in very handy!


Have no fear mod away!!








Frist thing we rip out the HDD cage I have a feeling NEGATIVE knew what he was going to do before the case even got to his house!!

Frist time I seen the rad in the front bottom, I like it!!
That is a nice clean build you have!
Those Temps are great!
Welcome to the club!!








I have a feeling we will be seeing a lot more of this case


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblades;12964510*
> Reporting in !


Hello!
Great Picture! I love the looks of that mobo!! I want one for my next build.
You are now officilly, a member of the CMSSC, go to the frist page and fill in the log and grab your PNP for your Sig
"Semper Fi, Do or Die."


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12969568*
> All it takes is a picture and you are a Scout, so welcome to our club!!
> You can go on the first page fill in your info and grab the PHP for your Signature Block


will grab the php block for my sig now, already added myself to the google spreadsheet though







going to paint the fans in the case in white so the cathodes i have make them get that uv glow to them, might even just make it the blades that i paint







i knew i wanted this case the second i saw it at the etailer that i live near


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;12970906*
> will grab the php block for my sig now, already added myself to the google spreadsheet though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to paint the fans in the case in white so the cathodes i have make them get that uv glow to them, might even just make it the blades that i paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i knew i wanted this case the second i saw it at the etailer that i live near


Welcome AOM! It's good to have another girl in the ranks. There's entirely not enough of you involved in our scene. Hope to see some mod pics soon.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

lol thankyou







i like your sig, thats pretty clever heh

will be messing around with paint and stuff in a few weeks time, still want to get a H50 in there, i got the arctic freezer 13 as a stop gap, its a 200watt tdp cooler so it keeps my 965 cooler than the stock cooler did, and with a lot less noise too, damn thing was burning my ears before









what sort of paint should i be using on my fans? and also on the plastic parts of the front of the case too, i dont want it to look horrible


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12969790*
> Have no fear mod away!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frist thing we rip out the HDD cage I have a feeling NEGATIVE knew what he was going to do before the case even got to his house!!
> 
> Frist time I seen the rad in the front bottom, I like it!!
> That is a nice clean build you have!
> Those Temps are great!
> Welcome to the club!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling we will be seeing a lot more of this case


The Case was in my hands 20-25 mins and the HDD hangers were gone,sharp chisel and a 4lb club hammer,gone,no scratches. Suggestion for this technique is SHARP WOODchisel and the heavest hammer you can pull back easily,you dont want to follow the chisel thru with the cut. Put the angle face on to the flat surface,means if you do follow thru with the blow you will naturally push the chisel down therefore raising the cutting edge.

im looking at a 120<140 shroud so i can 2 140 mm fans on the rad then box them in,dinoc wrap the box up so it looks good. Air deflector so the H50 exhaust goes up and away from the Pci-e cards,may look into side exhaust for it,see what temps i get first. Im a plumber so fabricating a 140mm tube with a 45 degree curve exiting with a kind of slash cut end will not be hard...
I see plenty of dinoc and white stenciling in its near future....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *photonmoo;12969529*
> Well Done to Good, Kev & Rogue, your rigs look awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sniff sniff*
> 
> Me should have entered my scout in too
> 
> Oh, btw HI again from down under
> 
> *sneaks out again*


Wow thanks moo, I love how you will make these random posts, then your gone again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12962335*
> Congrats on some outstanding builds. Makes me glad I own a Scout.


Yours is a winner in my mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12969625*
> 1st place - GoodInk's Wicked Awesome Build


Thanks


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;12972947*
> lol thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like your sig, thats pretty clever heh
> 
> will be messing around with paint and stuff in a few weeks time, still want to get a H50 in there, i got the arctic freezer 13 as a stop gap, its a 200watt tdp cooler so it keeps my 965 cooler than the stock cooler did, and with a lot less noise too, damn thing was burning my ears before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what sort of paint should i be using on my fans? and also on the plastic parts of the front of the case too, i dont want it to look horrible


No cellulose paint as this will melt the plastic.
remember the fans are balanced so spray is your only method. if you can remove the fan blades from the motor without damage,then do so as paint in the motor will finish it. keep runs to the very minimum as they will unbalance the fan.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;12972947*
> lol thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like your sig, thats pretty clever heh
> 
> will be messing around with paint and stuff in a few weeks time, still want to get a H50 in there, i got the arctic freezer 13 as a stop gap, its a 200watt tdp cooler so it keeps my 965 cooler than the stock cooler did, and with a lot less noise too, damn thing was burning my ears before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what sort of paint should i be using on my fans? and also on the plastic parts of the front of the case too, i dont want it to look horrible


Paint designed for use on Plastic or Acrylic like Krylon Fusion or Testers Model Paint. I recommend using an adhesion promoter first though. There are several guides on painting fans here on OCN that you should read. This is one of them, but there are several others.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

thanks both of you







will get to looking then get to work, not sure if i can get the fan blades off the stock scout fans though, i think i'll buy some new fans and have me a trial run with the stock ones or something lol


----------



## robwadeson

no 56k warning? This one crashed my internet 3 times..... Nice pictures btw


----------



## GTR Mclaren

2k pages soon

party???

lol xD


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12976170*
> 2k pages soon
> 
> party???
> 
> lol xD


FOR SURE


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson;12976002*
> no 56k warning? This one crashed my internet 3 times..... Nice pictures btw


did you mean me? lol


----------



## luckypunk




----------



## Kaneda13

Good deal if someone needs some Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz Desktop Memory:

@Fry's


----------



## Enigma8750

THis is the first build that I have ever seen with a Tesla Coil in the works.









I am not complaining. Actually Tesla was my hero as a kid. I used to read all about him and his work and I thought that he was cooler than any sports or Music Star.









To me Tesla was one of the most influential scientist of the 20th Century. Even over Einstien. The only difference is Tesla knew when to keep an idea to himself and not share. Some stuff The world just does not need to know about.


----------



## Kaneda13

i don't know, i like the idea of wireless power transmission, that was the whole basis of his work. perhaps if more people had their hands in it, we won't have to worry about "cable clean-up".


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12977658*


Very cool









Winning the Most Beautiful Scout Contest has inspired me to make a work log. I didn't think it would be as hard as it was, but trying to cover a build in progress for 11 months now isn't easy, lol. Check it out.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/980956-awesome-wicked-watercooled-cm-scout.html#post12974969


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kTs KaoZ;12958830*
> Everything has been ordered. Pictures will come in about a week.


I am always surprised that so many people become members of this thread after all this time. The Google spreadsheet only has about half of the people that are actual members. I never thought in a million years that I would see this thread last this long or go so Far..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;12959809*
> finished my build, awful wire management right now... I am trying to fix that but it was harder than I expected. Going to try and create some sort of HD cover but I don't have access to many tools, so it might unfortunately be made of cardboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell from the picture but I did purple and red fans/LEDs


You know. Wire management is a gift some people have.. it is not something that you absolutly have to have. But it helps. I still, after all these years cannot hold a candle to Kev_b's wireing talents.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12960652*
> No idea what you're talking about, but replacing fans is typically easy. Do the voices in my head bother you?


Yes.. They keep singing that damned Song... STOP IT!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12961993*
> Attention!!!
> Most Beautiful Scout Contest Winners
> 
> I'd like to thank all the participants of my contest and General Enigma for helping me judge the excellent entries. It was tough.
> 
> The criteria we used to judge these fine builds were;
> 
> First, innovative thought behind the layout of the intenal and external mods.
> 
> Second, and to me, the most important: cleanliness of the build. How the wiring looks, how the color scheme complements the hardware, etc...
> 
> Third, the photos and how they compliment or show off the build.
> 
> So with that in mind and without any more delay the winners are:
> 
> 1st place - GoodInk's Wicked Awesome Build
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/12554256-post18664.html
> 
> 2nd place - General kev_b's silent but deadly
> 
> http://i960.photobucket.com/albums/ae85/jsongyver/kev_bentry.jpg
> 
> 3rd place - General Rogue1266's RogueSpear
> http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=2465&pictureid=14814
> 
> All three of these builds exemplified what a beautiful design is. Congratulations to the winners. PM me with full shipping addresses and I'll get the shipping estimates out to guys for your prizes.


The story he didn't tell you was that we both waited a few days before we got together on the Voting for this contest. The moment that I sent in my suggestions for 1.2 and 3 and hit send I looked up and I had a new PM. Guess from who. Rockr69 with his own results. We both were so in sync on this. The voting was very easy to say the least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;12962197*
> I sprung for a scout and modded it straight away..just some tidying up to do.
> Got the temp monitors wedged in the heat sinks on the NB,VRM's,RAM and rad of my H50....will come in very handy!


Welcome B Negative.. I am A Negative. Nice to know you and welcome to the Best Darned Club on the Web. CMSSC.. Where Semper Fi Always means. Always Faithful.. And Do or Die means. We are not skeered to Mod or chop or cut or stand beside our brothers and Sisters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;12962513*
> you're wrong and im female thankyou, i didnt make any earlier posts i certainly didnt have my reset switch on the wrong way around, the usb pcb was contacting the top of the case underneath the front panel, i simply insulated the underneath of the top panel and i insulated the cables in the cable brace at the top of the case for good measure. check my post count before you say things like that please..


Female CMSSC are not Girl Scouts.. Hell No.. They are born to mod and know the game. They build with the best and ride with the best as well. Thanks for seeing us as something you wanted to be a part of. I like you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12963036*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say. With all the great Scouts we have here I didn't think I was going to win. I'm just speechless. Thank you both for this great honor.


It didn't take either one of us anytime to know which one we liked the best. That is one nice scout and you deserved the Decoration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblades;12964510*
> Reporting in !
> 
> Settle in Scout and take a chair.. We are proud to have you Warblades.


This is such a good picture.. I love the background.. It is perfect for the build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *photonmoo;12969529*
> Well Done to Good, Kev & Rogue, your rigs look awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sniff sniff*
> 
> Me should have entered my scout in too
> 
> Oh, btw HI again from down under
> 
> *sneaks out again*


I was thinking of you the other day and missing you my dear Nephew from the great Down under.. Love ya..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;12970906*
> will grab the php block for my sig now, already added myself to the google spreadsheet though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to paint the fans in the case in white so the cathodes i have make them get that uv glow to them, might even just make it the blades that i paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i knew i wanted this case the second i saw it at the etailer that i live near


Can't wait to see your handy work Scout. We treat our sisters well but we will tell you if you missed a wire somewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;12978026*
> Good deal if someone needs some Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz Desktop Memory:
> 
> @Fry's


That is the deal of the day.. I am seeing so much AM3 boards and Processors being on sale right now.. This is the best time to buy a Phenom 2 and some choice ram but I have a feeling that the New AM3 + boards and the Bulldozer 8 core and the DDr3 2000 ram is gonna be the new standard.


----------



## hyujmn

Yea my rig is starting to feel its age a bit... I can still play most games on high with some AA, but my CPU/mobo/RAM is gonna need an upgrade soon.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;12978116*
> i don't know, i like the idea of wireless power transmission, that was the whole basis of his work. perhaps if more people had their hands in it, we won't have to worry about "cable clean-up".


the problem with Tesla's wireless Install is they didn't know how to calculate or manage the power. Basically. The power's at be didn't want us to have free energy. They wanted us to pay for it so we went with his AC Idea and wired the world.









Now the real basis of his work in later years were on a perpetual engine or generator that would run continuously once it was started. He suceeded and that was what I meant about him keeping his mouth shut. Towards his later years the fire department was called to his lab because he had created a small earthquake. They figured that it was coming from him because of some of the neighbors complaining over the past weeks and months before his experiment went full tilt. He was said to tell a confidant of his that he had come up with a perpetual generator. The only problem was the Harmonics of it would have actually caused the Earth to split in two if was left running for a too Long and he knew that the Military would use it for a weapon more powerful than atomic weaponry..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;12978496*
> Yea my rig is starting to feel its age a bit... I can still play most games on high with some AA, but my CPU/mobo/RAM is gonna need an upgrade soon.


Well as you can see we are both using the same first Generation Phenom 2's and I love them. I didn't have to change my board or ram and I got that 6 mb Cache that makes the phenom 2 so special.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12978632*
> Well as you can see we are both using the same first Generation Phenom 2's and I love them. I didn't have to change my board or ram and I got that 6 mb Cache that makes the phenom 2 so special.


Indeed! That's also the reason I went with the AM2+ route. I had extra DDR2 memory laying around and that was when 4gbs of DDR3 memory was like $149.

Now it's so cheap... I feel like I should hop on and pick up some DDR3 RAM just in case I do ever decide to upgrade.


----------



## Enigma8750

I am already collecting some myself.. Starting with 1333 but 1600 and 2000 is my next purchase.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12978734*
> I am already collecting some myself.. Starting with 1333 but 1600 and 2000 is my next purchase.


You type all that stuff with Spackle covered mits?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

been a long time since I have updated. I am finally building my scout rig. Specs are, i5 750, gigabyte h55n, 4gb gskill ddr3, 64gb ssd, titan fenir(xmas ed.) heat sink, 430w CM psu, pny gtx 260. no dvd drive or secondary hd for now. later updates will be a new psu and dvd and 250gb hd. It is going to go to my son for his birthday. Birthday is 4/15 so should make him happy. he is getting this and a new tv. Going to try to get him a tv(small 19" lcd that has hookups for the pc).

my other build is my HAF 932 for me. has a MSI GD65 P67 R3 mb, i5 2500k, 4gb gskill eco ddr3 1600mhz, 64gb ssd, 500gb samsung f3, DVD burner, pny gtx 570, xspc rasa 750 rs240mm water kit, and my trusty xfx black edition 750w psu.

Just thought i would share with ya whats going on since i have been so absent from the club.


----------



## cigarbug

Hey E,

This is what those G Skills went into...








I call it "Mini-me"

And, I learned how to take close-ups with my camera...


























Amazing what one can learn from a users manual.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Nice enough deal without the rebate crap. Hate rebates. Just sell it to us at THAT price to begin with









Tesla is the man!

Quote:



Originally Posted by hyujmn View Post
Yea my rig is starting to feel its age a bit... I can still play most games on high with some AA, but my CPU/mobo/RAM is gonna need an upgrade soon.



Quote:



Well as you can see we are both using the same first Generation Phenom 2's and I love them. I didn't have to change my board or ram and I got that 6 mb Cache that makes the phenom 2 so special.


Speaking as someone who used a Pentium 4 2.66 for 6 years....and is still fiddling around with that rig....









Actually, I'm keeping an eye on Thubans prices. Hoping for another visit from the Black Friday fairy this year. Hmmm....maybe I could use the 965 to finally build a Stormfalcon II


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Amazing what one can learn from a users manual.


whats a..... users manual?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

awww enigma thankyou


----------



## Enigma8750

Its one of those PDF files you download before making a purchase of a new motherboard just to find out what it can do and to see where its tickle spots are...










http://www.evga.com/support/manuals/...70-WS-W555.pdf


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


You type all that stuff with Spackle covered mits?


No No Bug.. I had a nice 30 minute shower before all that.. But I was finishing the ceiling before that.. All I have now is Taping and Floating and painting and I am in Hog Heaven.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Hey E,

This is what those G Skills went into...








I call it "Mini-me"

And, I learned how to take close-ups with my camera...










Amazing what one can learn from a users manual.


I love that build.. That is very Nice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


awww enigma thankyou










There is something about making a female happy that makes me tingle all over.. LOL


----------



## Enigma8750

Very Nice Work Alais...










Welcome to the Club.. Its very Nice to have you a part of our Crewe.

Here is a Welcome Gift from all of us to All of you..


----------



## AliasOfMyself

thats pretty sweet enigma thankyou very much







and thankyou for the compliment on my case







i'll be sure to stick around here, very welcoming community, thats seriously rare lol


----------



## GoodInk

And on that note, we are a giving community as well. After talking with Rocker I have decided to pass on some of my winnings to cigarbug. I'm passing on the PSU and HDD covers to him, I think he needs them the most out of all the entries. I have a set that I bought from E a while ago, but can no longer use them. I will have a use for them in the near future, but that is Top Secret.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12984200*
> And on that note, we are a giving community as well. After talking with Rocker I have decided to pass on some of my winnings to cigarbug. I'm passing on the PSU and HDD covers to him, I think he needs them the most out of all the entries. I have a set that I bought from E a while ago, but can no longer use them. I will have a use for them in the near future, but that is Top Secret.


Like Ferris Bueller, he is one "righteous dude!"


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;12982276*
> whats a..... users manual?


It's that thing that user's that do NOT have a problem with their computers read prior to installing components and the thing that user's who always have problems don't read. It's also the thing that user's who post in forums asking how to connect their power and reset switches and hdd and power led's don't read.

REAL men read manuals. Little boy's don't.


----------



## Xyrate

Does anyone still sell the HDD/PSU covers? Really interested in getting some to help with some of my crazy wire management!


----------



## Enigma8750

Yes.. Rockr69 does some really nice ones ... Or I could do you a set if you would like. Just let us know the dimentions that you need and we will cut them out and paint them the way you want. can also do some in Acrylic if you want to go that way. Painted on the back side to give it a colored and covered finish.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;12983756*
> thats pretty sweet enigma thankyou very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thankyou for the compliment on my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be sure to stick around here, very welcoming community, thats seriously rare lol


Great.. Just don't take us the wrong way at first.. We want to know you and so we will be pitching in several directions before we can land everything in the catchers glove.. Welcome Alias and you are right. and Very Fortunate. You have slipped up on a brotherhood that will stand by you firmly. Its always nice to have about 45 big brothers watching over you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12984200*
> And on that note, we are a giving community as well. After talking with Rocker I have decided to pass on some of my winnings to cigarbug. I'm passing on the PSU and HDD covers to him, I think he needs them the most out of all the entries. I have a set that I bought from E a while ago, but can no longer use them. I will have a use for them in the near future, but that is Top Secret.


TOP SECRET.. you Piqued my interest.. Can't wait to see. And CigarBug you are seeing the benifits of being a scout right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12986919*
> Like Ferris Bueller, he is one "righteous dude!"


Yea.. I like him too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12987205*
> It's that thing that user's that do NOT have a problem with their computers read prior to installing components and the thing that user's who always have problems don't read. It's also the thing that user's who post in forums asking how to connect their power and reset switches and hdd and power led's don't read.
> 
> REAL men read manuals. Little boy's don't.


Don't call one of my General's a little boy. Young man or Sir will work fine. But with that said you are absolutely right about Checking out the board before you get it. know where all the fan connections are and what the tweaks and location of stuff are.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Declassified Briefing on Bri Sleep.*

This is still for *Scouts eyes only* but just to let you know the Status of BriSleep.

BriSleep has been in country for about 2 months now. There have been several Skirmishes with the enemy camp but he seems to be holding up well. He is in need of supplies. Anyone who would like to help him on that matter PM me and I will get you the info to send him anything you might desire to help him while he is in deep cover.










He has been close to the Qaddafi camp and has had a few opportunities to take him out but there is always something that takes that opportunity and like a good Spec. Ops man he will only take out a target when it it right.










He is doing fine physically but the stress of combat has been tough on him and he could use a few PM's his way just to bring up his spirits.










I have sent him some Intel and a Rodent pointing device for a lappy but he could use other things. but now he has to travel light and keep moving and also keep the chatter down to a minimum so he is not found out.










Love ya Bro.
Watch yer 6 Bri.
LT. Gen E.


----------



## Striker36

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*   It's that thing that user's that do NOT have a problem with their computers read prior to installing components and the thing that user's who always have problems don't read. It's also the thing that user's who post in forums asking how to connect their power and reset switches and hdd and power led's don't read.

REAL men read manuals. Little boy's don't.  
i agree 100%. i have a shirt i got from my Computer Networking teacher in high school white text on clack shirt reading "RTFM" when the administration asked he responded with "read that fu.... FINE Manual"

and in my current career path (aviation maintenance) they DONT want you to memories what your supposed to to. they want you to know WHERE to find it in the publications and then follow the steps EVERY TIME. even if its a carburetor you have rebuilt 100000 times... complacency breads sloppy and sloppy can cost lives.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*   Don't call one of my General's a little boy. Young man or Sir will work fine. But with that said you are absolutely right about Checking out the board before you get it. know where all the fan connections are and what the tweaks and location of stuff are.  
Boss, hes right. i was making a little joke their but as above... manuals are their for a reason... we should all slow down for a few seconds and read. if we did it right we just confirm what we know. if we screwed it up we may save our self's thousands on fried heard wear

(or lives as the case may be)

and because i love it and i may or may not miss the 2000 page party >.<
  
 You Tube


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i agree 100%. i have a shirt i got from my Computer Networking teacher in high school white text on clack shirt reading "RTFM" when the administration asked he responded with "read that fu.... FINE Manual"

and in my current career path (aviation maintenance) they DONT want you to memories what your supposed to to. they want you to know WHERE to find it in the publications and then follow the steps EVERY TIME. even if its a carburetor you have rebuilt 100000 times... complacency breads sloppy and sloppy can cost lives.


I think it's Read The Frakkin Manual.









Yep. One of my biggest strengths is knowing how and where to find information. I find it a lot more useful than just trying to remember all of it. Of course having a 20+ Meg connection to the Interwebz helps with that a lot as well as a huge bookmarks list and several text files of notes open and handy.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I think it's Read The Frakkin Manual.









Yep. One of my biggest strengths is knowing how and where to find information. I find it a lot more useful than just trying to remember all of it. Of course having a 20+ Meg connection to the Interwebz helps with that a lot as well as a huge bookmarks list and several text files of notes open and handy.


i have 4 books right now from school that i will be using for the ENTIRETY of my career. then their is one for each and every airframe. then one for each and every engine. then one for a few other specific parts. then the actual users manuals for EVERY THING in the cockpits.... i spend MORE time doing paperwork and reading pubs than actually working on stuff >.<

but as they say..... its all like taking a crap, your not done till the paperwork is.


----------



## Enigma8750

You Tube


----------



## GoodInk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A43JOxLa5MM


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice. A lot of people don't realize that Jose is an excellent guitar player. All too many think of him as a singer. The man has some chops.

Can you say Green Hornet (the original 60's version not the piece of trash Seth Rogan version)?

  
 You Tube


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Got my haf/i5 2500 water cooled system up and running but having problems with the scout/i5 750. All the connectors(24 pin power, usb, 4pin power and all the hd, reset switch connectors too) are at the top of the motherboard. Need to get a 24pin extender tomorrow. Moving that will make me able to hook up all the other connectors without them hitting the top fan.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A43JOxLa5MM


That is cool


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Nice. A lot of people don't realize that Jose is an excellent guitar player. All too many think of him as a singer. The man has some chops.

Can you say Green Hornet (the original 60's version not the piece of trash Seth Rogan version)?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgIC6KOFySk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7NQl...eature=related


The guy's fingers are feaking machines.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Got my haf/i5 2500 water cooled system up and running but having problems with the scout/i5 750. All the connectors(24 pin power, usb, 4pin power and all the hd, reset switch connectors too) are at the top of the motherboard. Need to get a 24pin extender tomorrow. Moving that will make me able to hook up all the other connectors without them hitting the top fan.


Sounds good.. LOoking forward to seeing them both. Nice builds each one..


----------



## Telnets

You want crazy good guitar player, check this guy out

http://www.videobash.com/profile/maeres9


----------



## iSyntac

any news on the storm scout ii?


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12992282*
> Nice. A lot of people don't realize that Jose is an excellent guitar player. All too many think of him as a singer. The man has some chops.
> 
> Can you say Green Hornet (the original 60's version not the piece of trash Seth Rogan version)?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgIC6KOFySk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7NQlnFozzg&feature=related


Jose Feliciano was a guitar player yes, Light My Fire (Doors) & Felice Navidad.

Green Hornet version of Flight of the Bumble Bee was Al Hirt.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zXx0ReqOOI[/ame]


----------



## Kaneda13

Got 2 days off work and just cleaned out all the old computer stuff in the basement... think i need a pickup to haul it all to the recycling center...


----------



## cjc75

CM Store is back online!

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/

I had checked it last week and it was still coming up as a hacked site, according to Google.

Looks like they're back up and working now! Looks like they did a slight redesign of the Store Site to include more product pictures.


----------



## cigarbug

EYEBALL

Anyone interested in a video conference Meet 'n Greet?

ooVoo can conference up to six and is free. oovoo.com

Create an account, and we'll set at date/time.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12995820*
> Jose Feliciano was a guitar player yes, Light My Fire (Doors) & Felice Navidad.
> 
> Green Hornet version of Flight of the Bumble Bee was Al Hirt.


I know that, but Jose's version is still impressive. I watched it when it was on back in the 60's and have the entire series (with the exception of the 2 Alien episodes).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSyntac;12995292*
> any news on the storm scout ii?


Pretty much Vapor Ware at this point. It's beginning to look like the original post on Facebook was a mistake as CM has continually stated that they have no information about any upcoming Scout 2. Due to all of the interest it has generated though they might end up coming out with something in the future, but I wouldn't hold out much hope of it coming out in the near future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12996092*
> CM Store is back online!
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/
> 
> I had checked it last week and it was still coming up as a hacked site, according to Google.
> 
> Looks like they're back up and working now! Looks like they did a slight redesign of the Store Site to include more product pictures.


It was back up on Tuesday the 29th about 2PM without the warning.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12998608*
> I know that, but Jose's version is still impressive. I watched it when it was on back in the 60's and have the entire series (with the exception of the 2 Alien episodes).


I have the one alien episode where they hijack a nuke.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigarbug;12998987*
> I have the one alien episode where they hijack a nuke.


That's probably the 2 part "Invasion From Outer Space", but it's been way too long since I've seen it to know for sure. Those are the two episodes I don't have and haven't seen them since 1967 when it went off the air. For whatever reason, when it went into re-runs they rarely, if ever showed those two episodes.


----------



## H969

Scouts, if you are looking for water cooling, go here and buy this as fast as you can before it is gone!!
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...0-shipped.html


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Scouts, if you are looking for water cooling, go here and buy this as fast as you can before it is gone!!
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...0-shipped.html


That _is_ a pretty good deal.

I noticed Rushmore is selling his MOTM for $3,000 (shipped of course).


----------



## Enigma8750

Please Vote for
Enigma0025 - Corsair 600t Black Ops Edition For Mod of the Month..


----------



## Striker36

in case any of you guys have been wondering where i have been when not at school or working my father and i have been putting the finishing touches on this little baby =D




































from the pilots seat









the whole panel









hand made seats and center console (with storage =D)









and lights!

the blue stripes are just painters tape that is their to see what we would think when we were planing the Vinyl stripes we will be getting in some time this week. they will be slightly different in lay out and black and red. but they will look GREAT

just thought you guys deserved an update on my progress

-Striker


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


in case any of you guys have been wondering where i have been when not at school or working my father and i have been putting the finishing touches on this little baby =D




































from the pilots seat









the whole panel









hand made seats and center console (with storage =D)









and lights!

the blue stripes are just painters tape that is their to see what we would think when we were planing the Vinyl stripes we will be getting in some time this week. they will be slightly different in lay out and black and red. but they will look GREAT

just thought you guys deserved an update on my progress

-Striker


Only one word to discribe this set of photos...

sWWWWeeeeeet.

Very nice job.. Lots of indicators.. Great GPS. I love the stick and the color.. are you going to be able to have smoke coming out if it as you do a dive and then bring it back level flight. That is such a nice father son project. Your father is a really special man. I Know that because you are such a special guy.

Salute to you Gen. Striker..
LT. Gen. Enigma


----------



## Rockr69

Yes, very nice work Ben. So you fly it with one hand?


----------



## Rockr69

Rouge, kev_b and cigarbug; I need your names and addresses for shipping cost calculation for your prizes. I can't afford to pay for the shipping but it won't be much. Rouge1266., since I'm only mailing you some decals I can swing the stamps, but I still need your addy cuz I cleared my PM cache and don't have it anymore.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Only one word to discribe this set of photos...

sWWWWeeeeeet.

Very nice job.. Lots of indicators.. Great GPS. I love the stick and the color.. are you going to be able to have smoke coming out if it as you do a dive and then bring it back level flight. That is such a nice father son project. Your father is a really special man. I Know that because you are such a special guy.

Salute to you Gen. Striker..
LT. Gen. Enigma































thanks boss... we kinda like it too.

if you want to know what any of them are just ask (that goes for every one)

that GPS is just an add cut out of a magazine for another couple months sadly... its a rather expensive system and the money just is not their at the moment. but we have been saving for it (together) for the past few months and we almost have enough =D. the rest of the aircraft is already wired for it and every thing so it will be a simple matter of cutting a whole and sliding it into the com rack.

as for smoke. probably not. those oil injection systems are expensive and smoke other than that is BAD.

he defiantly is... means to world to me.. i would do any thing for him.

*salute*
-Striker


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yes, very nice work Ben. So you fly it with one hand?


thanks. one on the stick and one on the throttle (the little T-Handles on each side). shes a doll to fly tough. you really only need the fingertips of your thumb and first finger to do any thing you want. (i have flown several of the same type)

i will be sure to post pictures from the first flight and some taxi testing when we do it in the next 3 to 5 weeks


----------



## Rockr69

So not a true HOTAS system. I was just surprised to not see the traditional yoke or straddle stick arrangement in such a light aircraft, but I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


So not a true HOTAS system. I was just surprised to not see the traditional yoke or straddle stick arrangement in such a light aircraft, but I guess it makes sense.


it IS a HOTAS as hand on throttle and stick just as much as a Cessna with a Yoke or another small airplane with a pair of sticks

one stick attached to 4 wires is allot easier to rig than 2 sticks or yokes with linkages to the control horns . and on top of that, the Y is just REALLY comfortable


----------



## Enigma8750

Wow.. Just had my first video conference with cigarbug.. Wow. Imagine 6 of us guys talking at the same time.. Well it is oovoo.com and works with your camera and sound you already have. It takes some getting used to but the features are great. Try it out for a month and see what you think. At least we could use this for a month to get some ideas going and maybe test the waters for some new things.. See Ya there..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


CM Store is back online!

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/

I had checked it last week and it was still coming up as a hacked site, according to Google.

Looks like they're back up and working now! Looks like they did a slight redesign of the Store Site to include more product pictures.


Finally ... I was having CM DTs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


EYEBALL

Anyone interested in a video conference Meet 'n Greet?

ooVoo can conference up to six and is free. oovoo.com

Create an account, and we'll set at date/time.


That was great..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I know that, but Jose's version is still impressive. I watched it when it was on back in the 60's and have the entire series (with the exception of the 2 Alien episodes).

Pretty much Vapor Ware at this point. It's beginning to look like the original post on Facebook was a mistake as CM has continually stated that they have no information about any upcoming Scout 2. Due to all of the interest it has generated though they might end up coming out with something in the future, but I wouldn't hold out much hope of it coming out in the near future.

It was back up on Tuesday the 29th about 2PM without the warning.


That was real entertainment back in those days. I think on the CM side that the buzz that we have created might just get us the case that we have been waiting for. I know they hoped the pawn off the New Enforcer on the Storm Scout Crowd but that dog, just ain't gonna hunt. it has doors and it is too ugly and I think that the buzz that we have created here will be a self fullfilling prophecy that will be well worth all the gossip that we have created.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


it IS a HOTAS as hand on throttle and stick just as much as a Cessna with a Yoke or another small airplane with a pair of sticks

one stick attached to 4 wires is allot easier to rig than 2 sticks or yokes with linkages to the control horns . and on top of that, the Y is just REALLY comfortable


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Wow.. Just had my first video conference with cigarbug.. Wow. Imagine 6 of us guys talking at the same time.. Well it is oovoo.com and works with your camera and sound you already have. It takes some getting used to but the features are great. Try it out for a month and see what you think. At least we could use this for a month to get some ideas going and maybe test the waters for some new things.. See Ya there..


Was a blast. We hope others in this thread join us in future video conference. Up to 6 can conference at one time. We can set a day and time that works for those interested. We can BS and talk shop and save a little thread space. I will try to keep the voices in my head quiet.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Was a blast. We hope others in this thread join us in future video conference. Up to 6 can conference at one time. We can set a day and time that works for those interested. We can BS and talk shop and save a little thread space. I will try to keep the voices in my head quiet.


sounds good to me and if your voices get too rambuncious I'll keep my voices under control. There's nothing worse than having your own voices getting their panties in a bunch over someone else's voices.


----------



## Enigma8750

Please Vote for
Enigma0025 - Corsair 600t Black Ops Edition For Mod of the Month..


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


in case any of you guys have been wondering where i have been when not at school or working my father and i have been putting the finishing touches on this little baby =D










the blue stripes are just painters tape that is their to see what we would think when we were planing the Vinyl stripes we will be getting in some time this week. they will be slightly different in lay out and black and red. but they will look GREAT

just thought you guys deserved an update on my progress

-Striker


NICE!
Got any pics of the sleeving?


----------



## LostKauz

sleeved 24 pin and 6 pin pci-e. Not liking this sleeving that well but this psu wont be around for long once i upgrade my gpu solution.

pic for proof. also shown is recently added h50 (bought it and next day i hear about the h60 coming out)


----------



## PapaSmurf

What sleeving is it and what don't you like about it?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13005469*
> NICE!
> Got any pics of the sleeving?


thanks!

sadly... nothing in their is sleeved =/ it would make it heavier and take up allot more space. so as of now it just a bunch of white wires going here their and every where all organized into neat trunks and tied up with lacing cord.

when i get home this afternoon ill look and see if i have any pictures of that


----------



## H969

Wow you guy's did a great job!!
She is a beauty!!!
That blue tape, brings out the whole paint job!
I remember it was in you garage in NH, lol
Congrats too you and your dad!!!


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13005528*
> What sleeving is it and what don't you like about it?


its the cheap sleeving from performance-pcs, next time ill be getting the high density stuff.

I don't like seeing through it at all. ie. white with a red tint due to red wire underneath.


----------



## Kaneda13

found a 2.5" to 3.5" adapter while cleaning up, works well as a drive cover. Just need to find a way to secure it (it's just hanging on the top right now)


----------



## Rockr69

Heads Up Scouts!!!!

Due to me being a block head, I have three clear windows that have oversized holes. I know right? I drilled the holes too big. Other than that they're perfect. If any of you were thinking of using an alternative mounting system like maybe some cool mechanical fasteners this is a the day for a deal. I normally sell these guys for $25 US +shipping, but because of my bonehead move you can have them at only $10 US + shipping. PM if you want one. I test fitted them to my panel and they fit other than the stock rivets aren't tight and don't hold well.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Got 2 days off work and just cleaned out all the old computer stuff in the basement... think i need a pickup to haul it all to the recycling center...


I so need to do this with my closet...

Think I have about half a dozen old $30 cases... motherboards and PSU's with each, and at least a dozen old 20 - 80GB IDE HDD's; a few old nVidia 6600 and 7600 vid cards and a few old Thermaltake coolers including an original V1; all that I never use anymore.

Pretty sure I cold get about $20 out of it all at a local recycling center.

Only down side being that I think I could also get double that, if I sold off the Tt V1 and the Vid Cards, on Ebay. Only prob is the cards are all AGP and I can't test them to make sure they're still working...

But yea, I really have to clean out all my old computer stuff...


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13007402*
> thanks!
> 
> sadly... nothing in their is sleeved =/ it would make it heavier and take up allot more space. so as of now it just a bunch of white wires going here their and every where all organized into neat trunks and tied up with lacing cord.
> 
> when i get home this afternoon ill look and see if i have any pictures of that


Don't forget some engine bay pics to. Love the mechanical end of things.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


found a 2.5" to 3.5" adapter while cleaning up, works well as a drive cover. Just need to find a way to secure it (it's just hanging on the top right now)




















I love your Harddrive Rack cover.. it is super cool and sales worthy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Heads Up Scouts!!!!

Due to me being a block head, I have three clear windows that have oversized holes. I know right? I drilled the holes too big. Other than that they're perfect. If any of you were thinking of using an alternative mounting system like maybe some cool mechanical fasteners this is a the day for a deal. I normally sell these guys for $25 US +shipping, but because of my bonehead move you can have them at only $10 US + shipping. PM if you want one. I test fitted them to my panel and they fit other than the stock rivets aren't tight and don't hold well.










Your bonehead mistake is our great modding Gain..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Don't forget some engine bay pics to. Love the mechanical end of things.


Yea me too. I love engine shots..

Remember.










Please Vote for
Enigma0025 - Corsair 600t Black Ops Edition For Mod of the Month..


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Please Vote for
Enigma0025 - Corsair 600t Black Ops Edition For Mod of the Month..[/CENTER]


Sorry but I can't vote for you more than once in a month.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://news.softpedia.com/news/MSI-A...e-192632.shtml


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


http://news.softpedia.com/news/MSI-A...e-192632.shtml



That's some way cool news, but what good will it be to everyday, average John Q. Computerowner? Really, besides video encoding and some super high end CAD programs, there's nothing on the market software wise that is even coming close to pushing our last generation quads to considering to sweat. They're not even asking for a drink of water! My goodness, I put off playing Crysis for so long because I was under the impression my little dual core 550 wouldn't be able to play it with any good eye candy and it runs it, unlocked of course, on enthusiast setting without one single hiccup!

Don't get me wrong. I love the advancements being made in hardware, but software isn't even close to catching up with what we've got already. Example, I watched a NOVA episode last night about The Great Robot Race. Teams built autonimous vehicles and then turned them loose on a 132 mile course winding through the Mojave desert. The first year they ran this race, sponsored by DARPA, not one robot made it past 7 miles. The following year and the last Great Robot Race, 4 vehicles made the entire course. The winner concentrated on bringing software up to speed with the existing hardware available. They had 10 hours to run the course. The winners, Stanford University, did it in less than 7 at an average speed of 19 mph. That my friends is impressive. The episode can be seen http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m541/hobbyshop1/IMG_12051.jpg[/IMG]]here.

The point I'm trying to make is, I wish software developers would get off their lazy asses and write some kick ass programs that would push the limits of hardware advancement instead of hardware developement leading the software around by it's nose.

Rant over


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Don't forget some engine bay pics to. Love the mechanical end of things.


I can do that next time i get over to the hanger. going out tonight for drinks and a friends B-Day














but ill be sure to get some later


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That's some way cool news, but what good will it be to everyday, average John Q. Computerowner? Really, besides video encoding and some super high end CAD programs, there's nothing on the market software wise that is even coming close to pushing our last generation quads to considering to sweat. They're not even asking for a drink of water! My goodness, I put off playing Crysis for so long because I was under the impression my little dual core 550 wouldn't be able to play it with any good eye candy and it runs it, unlocked of course, on enthusiast setting without one single hiccup!

Don't get me wrong. I love the advancements being made in hardware, but software isn't even close to catching up with what we've got already. Example, I watched a NOVA episode last night about The Great Robot Race. Teams built autonimous vehicles and then turned them loose on a 132 mile course winding through the Mojave desert. The first year they ran this race, sponsored by DARPA, not one robot made it past 7 miles. The following year and the last Great Robot Race, 4 vehicles made the entire course. The winner concentrated on bringing software up to speed with the existing hardware available. They had 10 hours to run the course. The winners, Stanford University, did it in less than 7 at an average speed of 19 mph. That my friends is impressive. The episode can be seen http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m541/hobbyshop1/IMG_12051.jpg[/IMG]]here.

The point I'm trying to make is, I wish software developers would get off their lazy asses and write some kick ass programs that would push the limits of hardware advancement instead of hardware developement leading the software around by it's nose.

Rant over










Yeah. The only upgrades I'm planning is a Modular PSU, better video card and a new cooler. If I saw a 1055 on sale for under $150 on Black Friday I might consider getting one. Honestly, the only thing I think that's slowing this rig down is the 4670 and the WD Green.

Oh, I was curious, are you happy with that OCZ Modular? The EGG has had some good deals on that lately.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yes, very nice work Ben. So you fly it with one hand?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That's some way cool news, but what good will it be to everyday, average John Q. Computerowner? Really, besides video encoding and some super high end CAD programs, there's nothing on the market software wise that is even coming close to pushing our last generation quads to considering to sweat. They're not even asking for a drink of water! My goodness, I put off playing Crysis for so long because I was under the impression my little dual core 550 wouldn't be able to play it with any good eye candy and it runs it, unlocked of course, on enthusiast setting without one single hiccup!

Don't get me wrong. I love the advancements being made in hardware, but software isn't even close to catching up with what we've got already. Example, I watched a NOVA episode last night about The Great Robot Race. Teams built autonimous vehicles and then turned them loose on a 132 mile course winding through the Mojave desert. The first year they ran this race, sponsored by DARPA, not one robot made it past 7 miles. The following year and the last Great Robot Race, 4 vehicles made the entire course. The winner concentrated on bringing software up to speed with the existing hardware available. They had 10 hours to run the course. The winners, Stanford University, did it in less than 7 at an average speed of 19 mph. That my friends is impressive. The episode can be seen http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m541/hobbyshop1/IMG_12051.jpg[/IMG]]here.

The point I'm trying to make is, I wish software developers would get off their lazy asses and write some kick ass programs that would push the limits of hardware advancement instead of hardware developement leading the software around by it's nose.

Rant over










yep, 100% right, and the sad part is that the hardware guys are writing drivers to brute force the old software to run faster.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Yeah. The only upgrades I'm planning is a Modular PSU, better video card and a new cooler. If I saw a 1055 on sale for under $150 on Black Friday I might consider getting one. Honestly, the only thing I think that's slowing this rig down is the 4670 and the WD Green.

Oh, I was curious, are you happy with that OCZ Modular? The EGG has had some good deals on that lately.


It seems to power everything just fine. I ruined the warranty before it went in the Scout by cutting out the 4pin CPU cable and the sleeving sucks, but you can't see any of it in my rig anyway and what you do see I've sleeved. So yeah I'm happy with it. I wish it had flat cables, but oh well.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


its the cheap sleeving from performance-pcs, next time ill be getting the high density stuff.

I don't like seeing through it at all. ie. white with a red tint due to red wire underneath.


If you want to go White then you'll want to go with either MDPC-X and either paint the wires white or put white tape on them to keep the color from bleeding through. The other alternative is to use white Paracord which is denser and less see through, but more difficult to work with (it doesn't stretch like regular sleeve does) and it tends to snag and fray more on the outside leaving little hair like tentacles that many people find objectionable. Unfortunately the Paracord is the only one that will cover with absolutely no see through at the moment.

Check out the following threads on sleeving here at OCN for some additional assistance.

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...omparison.html

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...iscussion.html

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...-sleeving.html

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-offering.html


----------



## MuzicFreq

Lol My CM Scout has terribad airflow atm due to my GPUs
I have to leave the side panel off because otherwise the cards will just keep releasing heat into the case and get everything hotter due to these crappy heatsinks they slap onto them. >.>


----------



## PapaSmurf

Can you mount a side panel fan blowing OUT of the case to draw the heat out? Sometimes that is more effective than blowing in.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq*


Lol My CM Scout has terribad airflow atm due to my GPUs
I have to leave the side panel off because otherwise the cards will just keep releasing heat into the case and get everything hotter due to these crappy heatsinks they slap onto them. >.>


I put a fan on the side panel next to my 5850, blowing as exhaust and it did lower my GPU temps a little.

Mind, the down side here being that it is also having an effect on the airflow into the PSU's intake, but its minimal at best.

I also, experimented with; having no side fans, and yet just resting a fan inside the Scout, against the HDD cage blowing towards the rear of the 5850, and this also seemed to help lower GPU temps by a minimal amount as well.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


yep, 100% right, and the sad part is that the hardware guys are writing drivers to brute force the old software to run faster.


Rant concurred.

I know of no practical end-user software--applications or games--that utilize anywhere near 100% of multi-core potential.

The problem as I understand it, is software engineers having to develop for multiple processors, OS's, etc., and a growing mobile market. So I guess video games and application software is held back or normalized to a one size fits all standard.

I have to agree that the void between available processing power and utilized power has never been greater in the computer age.


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Can you mount a side panel fan blowing OUT of the case to draw the heat out? Sometimes that is more effective than blowing in.


Ill try that.


----------



## Enigma8750

Guys get out the Vote. Please.. If you know someone that has not voted please have them concider throwing a vote my way.. I know the regulars are voting but only 13 have voted for me and 23 to the top winner so far so lets get out the vote.

Semper Fi.. Do or Die.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Rant concurred.

I know of no practical end-user software--applications or games--that utilize anywhere near 100% of multi-core potential.

The problem as I understand it, is software engineers having to develop for multiple processors, OS's, etc., and a growing mobile market. So I guess video games and application software is held back or normalized to a one size fits all standard.

I have to agree that the void between available processing power and utilized power has never been greater in the computer age.


No not at all, look at Handbrake. That is the only real software that I have that will max out my PC. It runs great on 2,3,4,6, and 8 cores. It's mainly all about money like E said. Companies are not wanting to spend the money to update to newer standards. Why should they if people keep buying the same crap with a new face.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13015937*
> No not at all, look at Handbrake. That is the only real software that I have that will max out my PC. It runs great on 2,3,4,6, and 8 cores. It's mainly all about money like E said. Companies are not wanting to spend the money to update to newer standards. Why should they if people keep buying the same crap with a new face.


Handbrake does use a lot of processing power, but I find apps like WinAvi and ConvertX (VSO) to still be faster while using much less processor.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Okay guys, I REALLY hate to do this but Enigma has received too many infractions and is now banned. I have just sent a PM to kev_b regarding a change in ownership and I hope to receive a response soon (edit; already making good progress, thanks for the mostly civilized messages guys). This is an FYI only so any comments/questions should be addressed to me directly via PM and not commented on here in the thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13015937*
> No not at all, look at Handbrake. That is the only real software that I have that will max out my PC. It runs great on 2,3,4,6, and 8 cores. It's mainly all about money like E said. Companies are not wanting to spend the money to update to newer standards. Why should they if people keep buying the same crap with a new face.


Definitely have to support Handbrake, one of the few companies out there releasing PC and MAC software at the same time; too many companies focusing on just 1 platform. Even their OSX version are multi-processor capable, and i can verify converting a movie will cap out all 8 processors on my build.


----------



## Striker36

well this is an interesting turn of events....

any way. lets try and maintain an air of normalcy here and keep things rolling along as they have for so long.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Someone please tell me this is a belated April fools joke....


----------



## H969

What the heck is going on?








Someone know?, please pm me.


----------



## Robilar

How sturdy is the carrying handle on this case?

Considering using it for a portable media pc in the house and it will get moved around quite a bit.

I have an NZXT vulcan but no more room in it for hard drives.


----------



## DireLeon2010

VERY sturdy. No worries.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


How sturdy is the carrying handle on this case?

Considering using it for a portable media pc in the house and it will get moved around quite a bit.

I have an NZXT vulcan but no more room in it for hard drives.


It is very sturdy , I take it to and from two houses every week. It has reinforced metal inside the plastic.

E will miss the 2k mark


----------



## poyyiee

can i join this club??







just got the scout last week


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poyyiee*


can i join this club??







just got the scout last week










Looks like you have a nice Scout there so....yeah join the club. Where'd you get those graphics? Or did you make them yourself?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Looks like you have a nice Scout there so....yeah join the club. Where'd you get those graphics? Or did you make them yourself?


I was going to ask the same question! I really liked the graphics on the Scout and would definitely want to add them to mine


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Looks like you have a nice Scout there so....yeah join the club. Where'd you get those graphics? Or did you make them yourself?


yup, just finished the sticker/graphic 2 days ago







100% handmade, no PS involved


----------



## Rockr69

Hi Scouts. Yes we've had a turn of events here that will shake us to our core. We're not going to discuss the details of it openly as per OCN TOS. The moderators are looking to transfer ownership of the thread and I've requested the job. I would like to keep the thread a living part of our lives that it has become. OCN did what they felt was right in relation to the TOS and we should all respect that decision.

I'm in contact with E and he says he will miss this thread, but he wants us to carry on and remember him. We just have to do it quietly.

I will answer your questions as to what happened and why, but in a PM and we will in no way openly discuss it in the thread.

That being said, welcome to the club poyyiee. Indeed nice graphics. Go the first page and grab the club PHP and drop it inot your sig line. Welcome aboard.


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hi Scouts. Yes we've had a turn of events here that will shake us to our core. We're not going to discuss the details of it openly as per OCN TOS. The moderators are looking to transfer ownership of the thread and I've requested the job. I would like to keep the thread a living part of our lives that it has become. OCN did what they felt was right in relation to the TOS and we should all respect that decision.

I'm in contact with E and he says he will miss this thread, but he wants us to carry on and remember him. We just have to do it quietly.

I will answer your questions as to what happened and why, but in a PM and we will in no way openly discuss it in the thread.

That being said, welcome to the club poyyiee. Indeed nice graphics. Go the first page and grab the club PHP and drop it inot your sig line. Welcome aboard.


woah, 1st day report to duty and we already at war














already sigged and thanks for the welcome


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Hey guys









a friend just preorded portal 2 for me and him today, so we have two spare copies of the first portal game up for grabs on steam, if anyone wants a copy drop me a pm with the email address you use for steam and ill get you a copy sent right away, first come first serve









yes i know valve gave away portal for free for a whole month at one point, but im sure there's someone that doesnt have it somewhere









anyways let me know!









One down, one more to go









well, all gone now guys, enjoy


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee;13023032*
> yup, just finished the sticker/graphic 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% handmade, no PS involved


Very nice work! I'm totally jealous of it


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13023513*
> Very nice work! I'm totally jealous of it


If i've done it with photoshop, can send the blueprint to you..LOL..unfortunately, this is one of a kind thingy, i think


----------



## H969

General Rockr69, thank you for stepping up to the plate!
You have some mighty big shoes to fill, but I belive that you would do a great job!!
E would like it this way...Semper Fi.. Do or Die.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13023723*
> General Rockr69, thank you for stepping up to the plate!
> You have some mighty big shoes to fill, but I belive that you would do a great job!!
> E would like it this way...


I know huh? I won't be able to as good as job as him, but I'll do my best.


----------



## hyujmn

Oh, man no more Enigma? He was our lifeline.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13023731*
> I know huh? I won't be able to as good as job as him, but I'll do my best.


I agree, big shoes to fill, but I'm sure you will do great!


----------



## Rockr69

I have been notified that more than likely I will not be leading the club after all. It is not a bad thing. The man being considered is a fine candidate and will do a wonderful job. I cannot shed anymore light on the subject, but don't despair. All will be fine.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

its me!!!....just kidding lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13026335*
> its me!!!....just kidding lol


----------



## H969

Hmm, I wonder is this going to be a democratic decision?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13026376*
> Hmm, I wonder is this going to be a democratic decision?


prolly not


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13026286*
> I have been notified that more than likely I will not be leading the club after all. It is not a bad thing. The man being considered is a fine candidate and will do a wonderful job. I cannot shed anymore light on the subject, but don't despair. All will be fine.


Thanks for stepping up and all your help!

I'm sure whoever it is will do a great job. If it wasn't for the great members here at CMSS it wouldn't be what it is today.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13026408*
> Thanks for stepping up and all your help!
> 
> I'm sure whoever it is will do a great job. If it wasn't for the great members here at CMSS it wouldn't be what it is today.


Thank you for your support FannBlade. You are right it's members like you that make this a great club.


----------



## Striker36

i was going to try and stay quiet until every thing was sorted out but i feel now that i should speak up and give you guys as much of a brief as i can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13021811*
> Someone please tell me this is a belated April fools joke....


we all wish it was.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13021846*
> What the heck is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone know?, please pm me.


General Enigma was banned. none of us are privy to any more information than that and if we did we would be bound to silence by the TOS so lets leave it at that.

Rocker and my self are in contact with him and we have some plans in the works.

don't worry. the club isn't going any where.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;13022216*
> How sturdy is the carrying handle on this case?
> 
> Considering using it for a portable media pc in the house and it will get moved around quite a bit.
> 
> I have an NZXT vulcan but no more room in it for hard drives.


its SOLID. its reinforced with a steal substructure and it has been tested extensively by a couple members of this club walking it several miles to and from lan parties and such.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee;13022379*
> can i join this club??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got the scout last week


you just did. if you fill out the form on the front page (google spread street)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13023059*
> Hi Scouts. Yes we've had a turn of events here that will shake us to our core. We're not going to discuss the details of it openly as per OCN TOS. The moderators are looking to transfer ownership of the thread and I've requested the job. I would like to keep the thread a living part of our lives that it has become. OCN did what they felt was right in relation to the TOS and we should all respect that decision.


Rocker and his mastery of language have it covered pretty well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee;13023170*
> woah, 1st day report to duty and we already at war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already sigged and thanks for the welcome


not a war... just an unwanted change of command.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;13024233*
> Oh, man no more Enigma? He was our lifeline.


he was a verry large part of this particular community (we are a community in the scout club). however i have every confidence that we will continue on and continue to grow. with a little work things will work out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13026376*
> Hmm, I wonder is this going to be a democratic decision?


sadly as much as i would like to say yes. the decision is being handled by the OCN Staff.


----------



## PapaSmurf

They are probably taking the time to make sure they make the right decision. There is a lot that goes into running a club like this, especially one that is as active as this one is. Unlike most clubs where they would only need to change ownership of the first post to the new club owner, this one has a few other posts that would also need to have the ownership changed so the new boss would be able to update them as well.

Someone might want to keep track of any new members or sticky type submissions to make it easier for the new owner to update when they are chosen.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13026557*
> General Enigma was banned. none of us are privy to any more information than that and if we did we would be bound to silence by the TOS so lets leave it at that.


It's a sad day.


----------



## cjc75

Good grief...

They couldn't have at least waited just a few days for him to see the 2000 mark?

Enigma having too many infractions?

That like, really makes absolutely no sense to me at all. Can't imagine anyone like him having even a single infraction here; can't even imagine them even agreeing to ban someone like him, don't really understand that, and frankly makes me think a bit lowly of the Staff here to ban someone like him...

But bleh.. not my place, and as previously stated, we're not going to discuss it.. so there's my vent on the matter, and that's that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13027173*
> *They are probably taking the time to make sure they make the right decision.*


I hope this to be the case, as I noticed that his Account does not yet state, that he has actually been banned yet. Normally it is clearly printed below the Avatar/Account name "Banned" or some such...

So, yea, maybe there is still hope... but, at the same time, I suppose we should not get our hopes up, and be prepared to keep marching on without him!

So, tell Big E, that he'll definitely be missed...

He was one of the main reasons I got into this club in the first place because I saw how supportive of it he was as its Leader, and that he had the best, most informative, opening page out of all the club threads here I've yet to see!

Looking forward to seeing the club live on under whomever takes its reins.

Anyway, almost got the rest of my WC parts, might start putting it together soon; presuming I can find a suitable place to put the pump/res combo. Likely going to end up sitting on the bottom of my Scout.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13027173*
> There is a lot that goes into running a club like this, especially one that is as active as this one is. Unlike most clubs where they would only need to change ownership of the first post to the new club owner, this one has a few other posts that would also need to have the ownership changed so the new boss would be able to update them as well.


Considering Enigma has probably dozens upon dozens of Posts buried through out the entire Thread that would have to be changed. Not just talking about his normal postings, but he's made dozens upon dozens of informative updates to the club itself that in my opinion could be considered official club postings...

Then there are still countless other postings by some of you guys throughout the thread.

If the OCN Staff sticks to their decision, then I would imagine they have quite a task ahead of them sorting out the ownership status on all those posts; as frankly, as I see it... CMSSC is perhaps the most active thread on all of OCN, if not one of the most active; and probably has one of the highest post counts. But yea, thats just guess work on my part! lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

I did the math once and it is in the top 5 of the most posts. I'll have to see if I can find what I came up with before. The CM 690 Thread and the Socket 939 thread are also right up there.

Hopefully when they do the ownership change they will be able to move the supplemental member list posts and others that would require updating to the front of the thread, but someone would have to determine which ones they are. Either that, or put 2 or 4 blank posts in right after the first one and copy the information from the other posts to those to keep things more in order.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;13027723*
> Good grief...
> 
> They couldn't have at least waited just a few days for him to see the 2000 mark?
> 
> Enigma having too many infractions?
> 
> That like, really makes absolutely no sense to me at all. Can't imagine anyone like him having even a single infraction here; can't even imagine them even agreeing to ban someone like him, don't really understand that, and frankly makes me think a bit lowly of the Staff here to ban someone like him...
> 
> But bleh.. not my place, and as previously stated, we're not going to discuss it.. so there's my vent on the matter, and that's that.
> 
> I hope this to be the case, as I noticed that his Account does not yet state, that he has actually been banned yet. Normally it is clearly printed below the Avatar/Account name "Banned" or some such...
> 
> So, yea, maybe there is still hope... but, at the same time, I suppose we should not get our hopes up, and be prepared to keep marching on without him!
> 
> So, tell Big E, that he'll definitely be missed...
> 
> He was one of the main reasons I got into this club in the first place because I saw how supportive of it he was as its Leader, and that he had the best, most informative, opening page out of all the club threads here I've yet to see!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the club live on under whomever takes its reins.
> 
> Anyway, almost got the rest of my WC parts, might start putting it together soon; presuming I can find a suitable place to put the pump/res combo. Likely going to end up sitting on the bottom of my Scout.


the +rep button gone is a big indicator that he was banned....sucks


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

After some reconsideration and brief discussions with higher-ranking club members, Rockr69 will be taking command of the club. Just need him to get back online and follow the instructions as messaged and it shouldn't take more than a minute.

I do apologize for creating some drama but tough decisions have to be made as part of any moderator's duties, and this really was in (and at the top of) a VERY short list of tough decisions; I hope I don't have to make any more, at least anytime soon.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;13028139*
> CMSSC is perhaps the most active thread on all of OCN, if not one of the most active; and probably has one of the highest post counts. But yea, thats just guess work on my part! lol


Looks this is the second largest thread on OCN, but at this point more active than the largest which is "The Socket 939 Appreciation Club and Knowledgebase [Official]" with 24,762 posts.

The Storm Scout Club has 19,912 was second. The Folding Lounge was third with 19,626 posts, and the CM 690 Club has 14,671 posts and I believe is in fourth place.


----------



## H969

Thanks Chunky Chimp


----------



## H969

Okay I'll be back later.
Thanks PapaSmurf! Good to seeing you.


----------



## PapaSmurf

May a make a suggestion? With the situation as it is they will probably be keeping a fairly close watch on this thread. It would be a good idea for everyone to take a deep breath and think before they post something that could be construed to be in poor taste, aggressive, or Anti-OCN or Anti-Mods. It won't do anyone any good to get flagged as a rebel rouser at this point or to cause even more problems. I know a lot of the members are close to Gen E and want to be supportive of him, but getting yourself get written up or causing too much of a ruckus isn't going to do him, you, or the club any good. Let's all try to remain calm and see what shakes out. There is usually an appeals process that Gen E can probably avail himself of. Maybe he can work something out there and be able to return to OCN and the club after a cooling off period. Maybe not as the Club Owner, but at least as a valued member. I have no specific knowledge of this, but that's the way I've seen it work on other forums I've been a part of and/or been a Mod on. It might take a few weeks, but in the meantime please, everyone try to maintain a positive attitude. We'll all be better off in the long run.

*EDIT:* And Rockr, you were on my short list of members I submitted that would make a good leader of the club. I know we don't always see eye to eye, but I know your heart is in the right place and that you love this club as much as anyone does. I think you'll be a good club leader as long as you don't let all of the politics get to you.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Best bet is to pm a mod with your concerns. And IMPORTANTLY keep it civil. Mods are really approachable if you keep it civil.


----------



## Striker36

Papa makes VERY valid points.


----------



## H969

^yup what they said^

Semper Fi.. Do or Die.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13028388*
> After some reconsideration and brief discussions with higher-ranking club members, Rockr69 will be taking command of the club. Just need him to get back online and follow the instructions as messaged and it shouldn't take more than a minute.
> 
> I do apologize for creating some drama but tough decisions have to be made as part of any moderator's duties, and this really was in (and at the top of) a VERY short list of tough decisions; I hope I don't have to make any more, at least anytime soon.


Rocker is a great person for the job.


----------



## cjc75

I'm sure Rockr will do an awesome job! The OCN Staff made a fine decision in selecting him!

Also, yes, what PapaSmurf said can't be emphasized more!


----------



## Striker36

you may remember a wing suit BACE jumping video i posted a couple weeks ago... i found another

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_...lor=&fullscree


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13030732*
> you may remember a wing suit BACE jumping video i posted a couple weeks ago... i found another
> 
> http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1778399&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscree


That looks like the coolest thing in the world. I want to do that before I die.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


you may remember a wing suit BACE jumping video i posted a couple weeks ago... i found another

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_...lor=&fullscree


What about the engine and wiring pics?


----------



## Striker36

haven't been to the airport yet. :/


----------



## Sandvich

Hey guys i just got some new fans for my scout and my h50. im going to be running it in push pull exhaust and i was just wondering should i change the top 140mm fan to intake or leave it as exhaust?


----------



## Phyxers

I know I'm late to the game, but I'm really sad to see Gen. E go







. I hope that he is able to return under some stipulation some way somehow. Although I may not actively post here in the thread, I do lurk here a lot and our core members Gen. E, Rockr69, Papasmurf, and Striker36 have always been there to help out us Scouts when we needed it. I look forward to our new leadership as Rockr69 is an excellent candidate and will continue stand by (and lurk more







) the community.


----------



## cigarbug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sandvich*


Hey guys i just got some new fans for my scout and my h50. im going to be running it in push pull exhaust and i was just wondering should i change the top 140mm fan to intake or leave it as exhaust?


need more info, what other case fans do you have?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

lol

  
 You Tube  



 
xD


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sandvich*


Hey guys i just got some new fans for my scout and my h50. im going to be running it in push pull exhaust and i was just wondering should i change the top 140mm fan to intake or leave it as exhaust?


My advice is to try it both ways and see what works best in your specific installation. Also try it without ANY fan on top as sometimes that is better.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usGkq...layer_embedded

xD


Epic win on all counts! Is it creepy that I want smell that card where she was rubbing it against her face? No? KEWL!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Ok club members I guess I'm taking over the club and I thank everyone for your nominations and your support. We're gonna get back on track and let this whole thing with the dismissal of our beloved General Enigma8750, to whom I give a heartfelt salute for everything he stood for. Especially for making a stand. However, we're not gonna dwell on it any longer and since this will my first time














, it'll probably take a little while to get everything sorted out. I only hope that I can tie the laces of the shoes I'm about to step into, cuz for sure I won't be able to fill them.

We love you Enigma8750 and wish you well wherever you are.

That is all for now. Dismissed


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Ownership transferred. I really hope this works out...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Ownership transferred. I really hope this works out...










Thank you. We're gonna do our best.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Ownership transferred. I really hope this works out...










Thanks chunky chimp. Looking forward to see how well this club can push forward!!! Hooah scouts.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Ok club members I guess I'm taking over the club and I thank everyone for your nominations and your support. We're gonna get back on track and let this whole thing with the dismissal of our beloved General Enigma8750, to whom I give a heartfelt salute for everything he stood for. Especially for making a stand. However, we're not gonna dwell on it any longer and since this will my first time














, it'll probably take a little while to get everything sorted out. I only hope that I can tie the laces of the shoes I'm about to step into, cuz for sure I won't be able to fill them.

We love you Enigma8750 and wish you well wherever you are.

That is all for now. Dismissed



Congrats








We all know that your heart is in this club, they picked the right man for the job!!!
Semper Fi...Do or Die


----------



## Kaneda13

glad to see everything is staying civil in this turbulent situation...


----------



## nickt1862

Congrats Rockr69, I know you'll do a great job.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


glad to see everything is staying civil in this turbulent situation...


Civil yeah.

If I knew why maybe I wouldn't feel "as sour" - no offense meant towards any of the mods or senior members in this forum. EDIT: Okay nevermind I may have found out why by looking/reading.

WE have no choice but to move onwards from here with our newest leader Rockr69 who'll no doubt do a great job.


----------



## Xyrate

Anyone have the Cooler Master STB HD Bay and know about how far it goes into the Scout bay? I'm not at home and am thinking about ordering it but I'm worried that it will show a lot of wires if the HDs are sticking out too far. Thanks!


----------



## SouthEastBlue

I got a bored so painted the inside of my Storm Scout white, not sure if I like it better or not...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*


I got a bored so painted the inside of my Storm Scout white, not sure if I like it better or not...




















That looks great, the only thing I'm not digging is the front. I would try putting the filter back in or paint the front black again. Any pics with the window on?


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Anyone have the Cooler Master STB HD Bay and know about how far it goes into the Scout bay? I'm not at home and am thinking about ordering it but I'm worried that it will show a lot of wires if the HDs are sticking out too far. Thanks!










Yes it will fit...
Try checking the price with shipping from here...
http://www.svc.com/stb-3t4-e3-gp.html


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Ok club members I guess I'm taking over the club and I thank everyone for your nominations and your support. We're gonna get back on track and let this whole thing with the dismissal of our beloved General Enigma8750, to whom I give a heartfelt salute for everything he stood for. Especially for making a stand. However, we're not gonna dwell on it any longer and since this will my first time














, it'll probably take a little while to get everything sorted out. I only hope that I can tie the laces of the shoes I'm about to step into, cuz for sure I won't be able to fill them.

We love you Enigma8750 and wish you well wherever you are.

That is all for now. Dismissed


Awesome! Welcome Back.








Will be a ton of work for few weeks but it will smooth out.

I think were in good hands.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Yes it will fit...
Try checking the price with shipping from here...
http://www.svc.com/stb-3t4-e3-gp.html


Shipping ended up being $12 from there









I might just pick it up from Microcenter. Think I will see a lot of wires if I put my HDs there or will they be far enough in that I could hide the wires fairly well?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Shipping ended up being $12 from there









I might just pick it up from Microcenter. Think I will see a lot of wires if I put my HDs there or will they be far enough in that I could hide the wires fairly well?

Thanks for the help!


 I seen a lot of Scout owners using it and I can not remember anyone complan about wires..ymmv


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Shipping ended up being $12 from there









I might just pick it up from Microcenter. Think I will see a lot of wires if I put my HDs there or will they be far enough in that I could hide the wires fairly well?

Thanks for the help!


Stick with right angle connectors and you'll be all right.


----------



## Xyrate

Thanks H969 and GoodInk!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13034619*
> glad to see everything is staying civil in this turbulent situation...


That's why I've been staying silent. Gotta cool off. My mind says "They must have had a good reason" while my heart is saying....


----------



## Rockr69

Attention Scouts!

As the commander of this outfit my first official act is to have made some changes to page 1 and cleaned up our club name. I will continue to make changes, promotions and do maintenance to get this vessel ship shape. It's huge in it's undertaking, so I'll be relying on all my veteran members to help me handle things like welcoming new members and pushing the boundaries of what our beloved little case is capable of.

My first standing order is to remember, this club is about the people in it , more than it is about the case we love. I don't want to see the ''shouldn't this be posted in another thread" thing going on. Off-topic discussion is the driving force behind this amazing thread and I want to keep it that way. Besides why worry about it anyway? We always come back to our Scouts. That's what we are. Scout junkies We're always needing our Scout fix.

Carry on troops and have a shiny day.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13037878*
> Attention Scouts!
> 
> As the commander of this outfit my first official act is to have made some changes to page 1 and cleaned up our club name. I will continue to make changes, promotions and do maintenance to get this vessel ship shape. It's huge in it's undertaking, so I'll be relying on all my veteran members to help me handle things like welcoming new members and pushing the boundaries of what our beloved little case is capable of.
> 
> My first standing order is to remember, this club is about the people in it , more than it is about the case we love. I don't want to see the ''shouldn't this be posted in another thread" thing going on. Off-topic discussion is the driving force behind this amazing thread and I want to keep it that way. Besides why worry about it anyway? We always come back to our Scouts. That's what we are. Scout junkies We're always needing our Scout fix.
> 
> Carry on troops and have a shiny day.


Well said. As soon as I get a 24 pin power extender ill show my finished scout off.


----------



## Rockr69

So, in keeping with my above post, remember those windows I drilled the holes to big and was selling them for $10 each +shipping? Well I only have two left because I was inspired by GoodInk's Wicked Awesome Build and have done this to The Sentinel and so can you;









Well at least two of you can.


----------



## cigarbug

First Mod of the Month (circa 2001)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13037943*
> So, in keeping with my above post, remember those windows I drilled the holes to big and was selling them for $10 each +shipping? Well I only have two left because I was inspired by GoodInk's Wicked Awesome Build and have done this to The Sentinel and so can you;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least two of you can.


That looks great Rocker. I can't wait to get my clear window!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13037943*
> So, in keeping with my above post, remember those windows I drilled the holes to big and was selling them for $10 each +shipping? Well I only have two left because I was inspired by GoodInk's Wicked Awesome Build and have done this to The Sentinel and so can you;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least two of you can.


Wow... that looks amazing! Such a nice design


----------



## GTR Mclaren

uummmm


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13037878*
> Attention Scouts!
> 
> As the commander of this outfit my first official act is to have made some changes to page 1 and cleaned up our club name. I will continue to make changes, promotions and do maintenance to get this vessel ship shape. It's huge in it's undertaking, so I'll be relying on all my veteran members to help me handle things like welcoming new members and pushing the boundaries of what our beloved little case is capable of.
> 
> My first standing order is to remember, this club is about the people in it , more than it is about the case we love. I don't want to see the ''shouldn't this be posted in another thread" thing going on. Off-topic discussion is the driving force behind this amazing thread and I want to keep it that way. Besides why worry about it anyway? We always come back to our Scouts. That's what we are. Scout junkies We're always needing our Scout fix.
> 
> Carry on troops and have a shiny day.


Congratz Rockr; though admittedly I wish the circumstances were different and I wish I knew more; because deep down, I'll always be asking why...

But you're an excellent choice to carry us on!

Now, a couple things Rockr that you might ought consider...

You might want to see if you can get the ownership transferred to you, of pretty much *all* of Enigma's Postings on Pages 1, 2 and 3, and maybe 4. Since, pretty much every post of his on those pages can be considered official club posts, most with valuable information on our Scout!

Especially the Tips and Tricks Section. - _TONS of valuable info on this post, would be a shame to lose any of it!_

Commendations of Members on page 2 - _Surely this ought be kept up to date?_

Also, what I would consider the most valuable treasure of this entire Thread...

All of Enigma's posts on the first pages that contain pictures of members Scout builds! There is nothing truly better then coming into a Thread like this one, being a new Scout Owner; and seeing all these pictures of what other members have done with their Scouts and suddenly realizing that you really do have one damned fine Case in your hands, and after looking at the pictures, you suddenly have a light bulb go on in your head and...

_"Whoa! This is awesome! That Cooler will fit!"
"Whoa, that video Card can fit!"
"Wow! this case is really awesome, look at the mod that guy did!"_

We can't risk losing of that valuable treasure on those first pages guys!


----------



## Rockr69

Unfortunately I can't gain access to any but the first post. It seems though that the admins here have deemed it necessary to the clubs interest to leave posts here in the CMSSC by E alone. I don't believe anything will going anywhere.

Thanks for your support and understanding.

ON a side note anyone know how to change a thread name?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13037939*
> Well said. As soon as I get a 24 pin power extender ill show my finished scout off.


We're looking forward to it Blue.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13039377*
> Unfortunately I can't gain access to any but the first post. It seems though that the admins here have deemed it necessary to the clubs interest to leave posts here in the CMSSC by E alone. I don't believe anything will going anywhere.
> 
> Thanks for your support and understanding.
> 
> ON a side note anyone know how to change a thread name?


Congrats on being promoted to boss! Although the reason for being promoted is kinda sad, but I think you will lead us really well.

If you edit the first post then I think you should be able to change the thread name.


----------



## stereopc

I have a question on fan control. The fans that come with the case don't plug into the motherboard (890FXA-GD70) 3 pin power source unless I missed something. Anyway, the case fans seem nice and quiet but the CPU cooler (CM Hyper 212+) fan is loud. Do I need to get a fan control for it or should the motherboard be controlling it? Should I get a more quiet fan? Both? I would love to hear some solutions or insight form you guys! I am currently only using stock fans on the case because I am not overclocking ...yet. Also, I only have the one stock fan on the CM 212+. My cpu is the AMD Phenom II 1090T BE. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stereopc;13039469*
> I have a question on fan control. The fans that come with the case don't plug into the motherboard (890FXA-GD70) 3 pin power source unless I missed something. Anyway, the case fans seem nice and quiet but the CPU cooler (CM Hyper 212+) fan is loud. Do I need to get a fan control for it or should the motherboard be controlling it? Should I get a more quiet fan? Both? I would love to hear some solutions or insight form you guys! I am currently only using stock fans on the case because I am not overclocking ...yet. Also, I only have the one stock fan on the CM 212+. My cpu is the AMD Phenom II 1090T BE. Thanks for your help in advance!


YOu should be able to run that 212+ with the CPU header on the MOBO.
Open your BIOS and under hardware monitor, change the CPU temp target to 40c and minimum fan speed to 62.50%. That should quiet it down alot.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;13039461*
> 
> If you edit the first post then I think you should be able to change the thread name.


Yeah I can change the post title, but not the thread title.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13037878*
> Attention Scouts!
> 
> As the commander of this outfit my first official act is to have made some changes to page 1 and cleaned up our club name. I will continue to make changes, promotions and do maintenance to get this vessel ship shape. It's huge in it's undertaking, so I'll be relying on all my veteran members to help me handle things like welcoming new members and pushing the boundaries of what our beloved little case is capable of.
> 
> My first standing order is to remember, this club is about the people in it , more than it is about the case we love. I don't want to see the ''shouldn't this be posted in another thread" thing going on. Off-topic discussion is the driving force behind this amazing thread and I want to keep it that way. Besides why worry about it anyway? We always come back to our Scouts. That's what we are. Scout junkies We're always needing our Scout fix.
> 
> Carry on troops and have a shiny day.


General Rockr69...







Big Congrats







... Not to Quote the hell out of my post here but... I really don't like to leave for too long of a time. To much happens here if your gone to long...







Anyway Rockr.. You'll be a great leader in this fine club of our's!!!!







I Got Your Back 'ROCKR'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








(when I'm Here, that is...)








I spoke with 'E'. I know the story. I'm at eassssssssssssss......





















for now!!!









Welcome to a few New members!!!

Also, congrats to GoodInk & Kev-b on the winning place
for The Most Beautiful 'Scout' contest... You guys well deserve it... You both have some 'Beautiful' Rig's...


----------



## cjc75

Rockr, when you edit the post.

Look for and click on the "Go Advanced" button.

I believe, that should give you the ability to change the Thread Title.

Clickie here for a SEARCH on these Forums on this..

If that doesn't work then I image you may have to contact the Mods on it. Obviously Enigma was able to, so there is a way to do it.

Also, for those who.. do _"know the story about the why"_.. if you're allowed to, could ya PM me about it, otherwise its gonna be eating at my curiosity and drive me nuts!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stereopc;13039469*
> I have a question on fan control. The fans that come with the case don't plug into the motherboard (890FXA-GD70) 3 pin power source unless I missed something. Anyway, the case fans seem nice and quiet but the CPU cooler (CM Hyper 212+) fan is loud. Do I need to get a fan control for it or should the motherboard be controlling it? Should I get a more quiet fan? Both? I would love to hear some solutions or insight form you guys! I am currently only using stock fans on the case because I am not overclocking ...yet. Also, I only have the one stock fan on the CM 212+. My cpu is the AMD Phenom II 1090T BE. Thanks for your help in advance!


It depends on the motherboard how to do it. Gigabyte boards normally allow you to manually control the fan speed through the PWM CPU connector on the board using SpeedFan. Asus boards normally don't have that capability. I'm not sure about other brands, but some will and some won't. Any board that has a 4 pin PWN connector on the board can be set to use PWM to automatically control the fan speed to slow it down under a light load and speed it up as the demand and temps dictate. It actually works fairly well most of the time.

Be careful getting a quieter fan for the 212+ though as it will more than likely lower the cooling capacity and efficiency. The BladeMaster that comes with the 212+ has a LOT of static pressure which is what allows it to work so well on a heatsink or radiator as the static pressure is what forces the air through the fins. Quieter fans tend to have a lot less static pressure so they can't force the air through the fins and therefore can't cool as well. A Medium Speed Yate Loon would be a fairly good choice as a quieter fan that still has adequate static pressure to be effective, but you would probably have 3 -4C higher temps compared to the stock BladeMaster. That would be fine at low system load, but depending on the CPU you have and how much (if at all) you OC your system along with your ambient room temps it might not work that well when you push the system.

You need to click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with. While you are at it, go to the *Edit Your Details* link, then scroll down towards the bottom and fill in the *Where You Live* with at least your country. It makes things so much easier when people know what country you are from when recommending products.


----------



## cjc75

Got some more pictures finally...

First the upgrade parts!

*Apogee XT!*









*XSPC RX120 Radiator!*









*XSPS Res w/ MCP655 Pump Combo!*









The above were sold to me by our member Telnets; though for now I am keeping them packed up until I get the rest of the parts for the loop.

Still to come, is one EK GPU Block for my 5850; and then I need to decide which tubing I am going to use, and then figure out where I am going to install that Res/Pump combo.

_Still working on that PSU Shroud!_









Also last but not least... my newest and most recent upgrade..

*Blu-Ray!*









Oh and yes that is a Saitek Cyborg Evo sitting on top...


----------



## Telnets

Its weird seeing my stuff over the internet like this!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telnets*


Its weird seeing my stuff over the internet like this!




















Told ya I'd get pics of it all soon!

Actually got pics of everything, including the various individual barbs and the Temp sensor you sent; but figured I'd just post the key parts here for now


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Got some more pictures finally...

First the upgrade parts!

*Apogee XT!*









*XSPC RX120 Radiator!*









*XSPS Res w/ MCP655 Pump Combo!*









The above were sold to me by our member Telnets; though for now I am keeping them packed up until I get the rest of the parts for the loop.

Still to come, is one EK GPU Block for my 5850; and then I need to decide which tubing I am going to use, and then figure out where I am going to install that Res/Pump combo.

_Still working on that PSU Shroud!_









Also last but not least... my newest and most recent upgrade..

*Blu-Ray!*









Oh and yes that is a Saitek Cyborg Evo sitting on top...


Are you going to try to cooler your CPU and GPU with the RX120? I'm thinking that will be too much for it.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Are you going to try to cooler your CPU and GPU with the RX120? I'm thinking that will be too much for it.



I considered that.

But this is an experimental start with my first custom loop, and... if I have to, I can pick up a second 120 Rad and mount that on the interior rear of the Scout which is what I will probably do.

I am trying to keep it simple; a full water cooled Scout without too extensive of custom modifications; as I would prefer not to cut up my Scout to install a larger Rad.

Worse case scenario, I might end up mounting an RX240 on the outside rear in the future.

I, originally was not even planning to go with a GPU Block, but it was on sale for about 50% off where I got it, and my current stock cooler on my 5850 either needs a serious squirt of WD-40 or its fan is about to die! Since the EK Block was $60 (as opposed to $114 at other sites) then I figured what the hell, and I grabbed it.

I am also planning on getting, and installing a Lamptron FC5-V2 on the 5.25 slot just below my Bluray drive, and then below that in the last 3 unused bays, I am going to install a red Enermax Apollish Vegas fan. This will suck the cool air in directly through the front of the case, push it through the 5.25 bays and into the Gentle Typhoon AP-15's that I plan to have mounted on the RX120 secured to the rear of the 5.25 bays...

Allthough, since the AP-15's are out of stock everywhere at the moment, then I'll be temporarily using my CM R4's on the RX120.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Unfortunately I can't gain access to any but the first post. It seems though that the admins here have deemed it necessary to the clubs interest to leave posts here in the CMSSC by E alone. I don't believe anything will going anywhere.

Thanks for your support and understanding.

ON a side note anyone know how to change a thread name?


chunky can change the name for you. Also If you need access to certain posts that need changes he can merge a blank post to make it yours.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I gave him a different method of changing the name; if it doesn't work then I'll edit it.

Edit; done.


----------



## backfire103

If anyone needs any parts or what not I have a scout chassis thats unused. I upgraded to a HAF 932. The reason I'm not just outright selling it is cause the side window is cracked.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *backfire103*


If anyone needs any parts or what not I have a scout chassis thats unused. I upgraded to a HAF 932. The reason I'm not just outright selling it is cause the side window is cracked.


I need one of the tooless locks, I broke my bottom one. Or you could make a new window for it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


I gave him a different method of changing the name; if it doesn't work then I'll edit it.

Edit; done.


Thank you CC


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *backfire103*


If anyone needs any parts or what not I have a scout chassis thats unused. I upgraded to a HAF 932. The reason I'm not just outright selling it is cause the side window is cracked.


A cracked window wouldn't bother some people who would be replacing it with one without the fan opening anyway.


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## Rockr69

General Rockr's Pic of the Week









I'm lovin' the white SouthEastBlue. More pics please!!!









+rep


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


General Rockr69...







Big Congrats







... Not to Quote the hell out of my post here but... I really don't like to leave for too long of a time. To much happens here if your gone to long...







Anyway Rockr.. You'll be a great leader in this fine club of our's!!!!







I Got Your Back 'ROCKR'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








(when I'm Here, that is...)








I spoke with 'E'. I know the story. I'm at eassssssssssssss......





















for now!!!









Welcome to a few New members!!!

Also, congrats to GoodInk & Kev-b on the winning place 
for The Most Beautiful 'Scout' contest... You guys well deserve it... You both have some 'Beautiful' Rig's...










Love you too Rogue1266


----------



## FannBlade

20,000 coming up who will win the prize?


----------



## GoodInk

Will it happen tonight?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Highly likely the way this bunch gets at times.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


General Rockr69...







Big Congrats







... Not to Quote the hell out of my post here but... I really don't like to leave for too long of a time. To much happens here if your gone to long...







Anyway Rockr.. You'll be a great leader in this fine club of our's!!!!







I Got Your Back 'ROCKR'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








(when I'm Here, that is...)








I spoke with 'E'. I know the story. I'm at eassssssssssssss......





















for now!!!









Welcome to a few New members!!!

Also, congrats to GoodInk & Kev-b on the winning place 
for The Most Beautiful 'Scout' contest... You guys well deserve it... You both have some 'Beautiful' Rig's...










I feel you, congrads to you too.


----------



## H969

Hmm, what are we talking about, how many threads?
I am on page 1000 right now, ahh okay I see 19984 so 15 more posts?


----------



## H969

Hey you guy's see that they have round sata now?
I wonder what size sleeving will be needed for it?
Edit:http://www.svc.com/ok10a3rk11.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

They have been around for awhile now, but it's been difficult to find them in anything but really long ones (18 to 36"). Not sure what the diameter of the cable is though. I'll probably order a couple of them next week from SVC who has them with free shipping. I just have to figure out what length I need to order. If no one has come up with a diameter or size of sleeve to use by then I'll post what I find out when they come in.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Hey you guy's see that they have round sata now?
I wonder what size sleeving will be needed for it?


I'm going to get the pre modded cables from BitFenix for my new build when BD comes out.


----------



## GoodInk

A tribute for Enigma8750

http://youtu.be/7Zk7OzZovTg

http://youtu.be/3j8mr-gcgoI

And for everyone that helped make it possible

http://youtu.be/5EhuN742wdk

Now party like it's 1999!


----------



## cigarbug

Time to start the count down


----------



## GoodInk

2000 pages!! Post 20,000 coming up!

Am I missing something about posting youtube links? Click insert link, paste link from youtube?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev_b*


I'm going to get the pre modded cables from BitFenix for my new build when BD comes out.


Nice find, they look really nice, but a little pricey.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

You can just copy the page address bar and paste it and it automatically inserts it into your post.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Why do I get the impression that a lot of people are hitting refresh a lot more than usual right about now.


----------



## BdBanshee

20,000 is huge, and we owe it all to Gen E! Congrats Rockr on the new assignment, I'm sure you will make all of us Scouts proud.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Sorry to but in.. I am new to OCN.. But you guys look like you got it going on.

Nice.. 2000 pages.. Congrats guys.. If anyone deserves the credit for this its you.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Three


----------



## DireLeon2010

Wow! 20,000 posts? Didn't notice that


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Wow! 20,000 posts? Didn't notice that










Not yet, just 19,999


----------



## nickt1862

Tada!!! 20,000th post in memory of Gen E.


----------



## PapaSmurf

20,001. Crap


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


20,001. Crap


LOL!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I must have hit refresh about a hundred times in the last 15 minutes and you slid in the back door.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


20,001. Crap


Nope 20,000+1 lol


----------



## DireLeon2010

WHOO-HOO!!!








I wanted SO much to post right after GoodInk. But I figured, I took my shot. I thought I timed it right....I was wrong









  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxLacN2Dp6A  



 
"If you wish to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first invent the universe," Carl Sagan


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I must have hit refresh about a hundred times in the last 15 minutes and you slid in the back door.










I was "ALLLLLLLLL" ready!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Woot!!! Congrats scouts!!!


----------



## GoodInk

I fixed my old post I had to take off the .be at the end of the links


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Nope 20,000+1 lol





















































 LOL. Too funny. 
----------------------------------------------------------

WOW. 2000 pages.. 20,007 replies.. Now that's BIG!!!








Congrats Everyone


----------



## cjc75

Woo! 2000, and 20,000!

Congratz guys, though I think the luck number 20,000 should have been Rockr's! LOL

edit -- Woo hoo.. I'm 20,010!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Attention Scouts!
As the commander of this outfit my first official act is to have made some changes to page 1 and cleaned up our club name. I will continue to make changes, promotions and do maintenance to get this vessel ship shape. It's huge in it's undertaking, so I'll be relying on all my veteran members to help me handle things like welcoming new members and pushing the boundaries of what our beloved little case is capable of.

My first standing order is to remember, this club is about the people in it , more than it is about the case we love. I don't want to see the ''shouldn't this be posted in another thread" thing going on. Off-topic discussion is the driving force behind this amazing thread and I want to keep it that way. Besides why worry about it anyway? We always come back to our Scouts. That's what we are. Scout junkies







We're always needing our Scout fix.

Carry on troops and have a shiny day.


Congratulations Rockr, albeit sad that it had to be this way. Let's keep the spirit of this club alive and kicking. Lastly, I know I haven't been on here in a while but I'd like to congratulate all the new members to the club.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I never knew what happen to Enigma


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

http://www.overclock.net/13016681-post19878.html


----------



## Rockr69

Great job everyone. I know E is proud of us all. Don't worry about me not gettin the 20,000th post cuz I was out drinkin for my birthday. I'm really proud to be part odf this club, but truth be known, this club wouldn't be nuthin without all of you. SALUTE!!


----------



## Nwanko

Congrats on the 2k pages! Best club in the world:applaud:


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13043061*
> They have been around for awhile now, but it's been difficult to find them in anything but really long ones (18 to 36"). Not sure what the diameter of the cable is though. I'll probably order a couple of them next week from SVC who has them with free shipping. I just have to figure out what length I need to order. If no one has come up with a diameter or size of sleeve to use by then I'll post what I find out when they come in.


Thanks Papa..Please do post those sizes.
Edit: Yes svc.com is where I saw them, I should have made a link....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b;13043117*
> I'm going to get the pre modded cables from BitFenix for my new build when BD comes out.


That is some modding, they must put the sleeving on and then put the connectors over the sleeving without shrink wrap?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13043120*
> A tribute for Enigma8750
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Zk7O...ature=youtu
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j8mr...ature=youtu
> 
> And for everyone that helped make it possible
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EhuN...ature=youtu
> 
> Now party like it's 1999!


Nice try, but they are all blank


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;13043907*
> Tada!!! 20,000th post in memory of Gen E.


Give that man a cigar!!!








Congrats all Scouts....Once a Scout always a Scout!!
Semper Fi...Do or Die


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13045812*
> Great job everyone. I know E is proud of us all. Don't worry about me not gettin the 20,000th post cuz I was out drinkin for my birthday. I'm really proud to be part odf this club, but truth be known, this club wouldn't be nuthin without all of you. SALUTE!!


Happy Birthday










































:wheee:
I hope you are not hung over:


----------



## Jamyy10

Congrats everyone on the 2k mark. Next 5k lol!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13045812*
> Great job everyone. I know E is proud of us all. Don't worry about me not gettin the 20,000th post cuz I was out drinkin for my birthday. I'm really proud to be part odf this club, but truth be known, this club wouldn't be nuthin without all of you. SALUTE!!


I'm sure 'E' is proud of us...








Long as your happy with all of us 'GENERAL'!!!







"HAPPY BIRTHDAY" General Rockr69


----------



## GoodInk

As a tribute to everyone of the CMSSC and hitting 20,000+ post here on OCN I have created a facebook page for all of us.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cooler-Master-Storm-Scout-Club/112050678877802
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13043120*
> A tribute for Enigma8750
> 
> http://youtu.be/7Zk7OzZovTg
> 
> http://youtu.be/3j8mr-gcgoI
> 
> And for everyone that helped make it possible
> 
> http://youtu.be/5EhuN742wdk
> 
> Now party like it's 1999!


Fixed, still don't know why they won't embed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13045812*
> Great job everyone. I know E is proud of us all. Don't worry about me not gettin the 20,000th post cuz I was out drinkin for my birthday. I'm really proud to be part odf this club, but truth be known, this club wouldn't be nuthin without all of you. SALUTE!!


Happy Birthday! And that is so true, this club would be nothing with out the members.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13046304*
> 
> Nice try, but they are all blank


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;13046864*
> I'm sure 'E' is proud of us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long as your happy with all of us 'GENERAL'!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" General Rockr69


I'm loving the new avatar!


----------



## nickt1862

Happy Birthday General Rockr69!










I have a brother your age.


----------



## Robilar

I just picked up a Scout.

I was using an NZXT Vulcan for a portable media pc around the house and while its great, there are limits to it's size (Especially given I had to pull the hard drive cage to fit the Corsair H50).

The Scout seemed like the right choice. Small enough to move around occasionally and yet big enough to plow in plenty of hard drives (I have 2, 2 GB drives that I need to install still).

The stock fans on the case are very low CFM, and there is very little space behind the motherboard for wire storage but other than that, a pretty decent case for $67.00.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;13046613*
> Congrats everyone on the 2k mark. Next 5k lol!


Nah! Next is 4k


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;13048303*
> I just picked up a Scout.
> 
> I was using an NZXT Vulcan for a portable media pc around the house and while its great, there are limits to it's size (Especially given I had to pull the hard drive cage to fit the Corsair H50).
> 
> The Scout seemed like the right choice. Small enough to move around occasionally and yet big enough to plow in plenty of hard drives (I have 2, 2 GB drives that I need to install still).
> 
> The stock fans on the case are very low CFM, and there is very little space behind the motherboard for wire storage but other than that, a pretty decent case for $67.00.


Thanks for posting with us. If you'd like to join, fill out the survey on page 1 and grab the club php for your sig line.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Ok....

Processor 7.4 Memory(RAM) 7.5 Graphics 6.8 Gaming Graphics 6.8 Primary Hard Disk 5.9 Base Score 5.9

Now for the noob question. Would I see a difference in performance if I replaced the Green drive with a Blue or Black?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13048945*
> Ok....
> 
> Processor 7.4 Memory(RAM) 7.5 Graphics 6.8 Gaming Graphics 6.8 Primary Hard Disk 5.9 Base Score 5.9
> 
> Now for the noob question. Would I see a difference in performance if I replaced the Green drive with a Blue or Black?


NO. 5.9 is the max for ATA drives. I'm not sure about raid though.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;13048303*
> I just picked up a Scout.
> 
> I was using an NZXT Vulcan for a portable media pc around the house and while its great, there are limits to it's size (Especially given I had to pull the hard drive cage to fit the Corsair H50).
> 
> The Scout seemed like the right choice. Small enough to move around occasionally and yet big enough to plow in plenty of hard drives (I have 2, 2 GB drives that I need to install still).
> 
> The stock fans on the case are very low CFM, and there is very little space behind the motherboard for wire storage but other than that, a pretty decent case for $67.00.


You certainly will NOT regret your decision.

As for the limited wiring space, you would be surprised. Take some time and browse through the first half dozen pages or so on this Thread, look through all the pictures and you'll see some rather ingenius wiring set ups.

Now about that H50.

I notice you're running fan/rad/fan; obviously a push/pull configuration but all mounted on the rear interior of the case.

*1.* Are you running it as exhaust, or intake?
*2.* Does it pose any problems for mounting a fan on the top side panel for you?
*3.* Is your Vid Card venting heat out the rear of the case?

I have noticed, through my own research on my own Scout...

If you take the h50 and mount it into the front 5.25 bays (I used zip ties!







) and run it as an intake, from those bays; then the CPU temps do drop quite a bit.

This is because...

*1.* Rear mounted H50 blowing against a wall = LOTS of heat build up, especially with rear venting Vid Card.
*2 & 3.* Rear mounted H50 running as Intake (as per corsairs instructions) = sucking in a LOT of heat from rear venting Vid Card. Remember, heat rises and that vid card is sitting below the intake fan - presuming its running as intake.

With my H50 mounted on the rear of my Scout...

My Phenom II x4 955, was idling at stock settings at around 35 - 36c.

When I moved my H50 into the front 5.25 bays and ran it as an intake, my idle temps dropped to 27 - 28c.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13048945*
> Ok....
> 
> Processor 7.4 Memory(RAM) 7.5 Graphics 6.8 Gaming Graphics 6.8 Primary Hard Disk 5.9 Base Score 5.9
> 
> Now for the noob question. Would I see a difference in performance if I replaced the Green drive with a Blue or Black?


Honest answer.

You would see ZERO difference.

This is because the WEI score is crap, and it does not take standard SATA HDD's into its scoring. If you want that 5.9 to change, then it is going to take an SSD to do it.

Trust me...

I went from a WD Green 1 TB 3.0gbs with a 5.7 score on my HDD... upgraded to a WD Black 1 TB 6.0gbs.. and it did nothing but keep my score at 5.7.

I believe this is due to the actual limitations to the HDD's themselves, as opposed to SSD's.


----------



## Rockr69

Attention Scouts!

I have advanced kev_b and K10 to the rank of Major General for their dedication to the club and what we stand for. Congratulations gentlemen, I salute you









That is all, DISMISSED!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13048966*
> NO. 5.9 is the max for ATA drives. I'm not sure about raid though.


my ssd gets 5.9 in the windows score, in raid i get the full 7.9 or whatever it is.


----------



## Telnets

Really B.D.? You only get 5.9 on your SSD? What kind is it?
I have a OCZ Vertex 2 and I get 7.2 on mine out of the box as a single OS drive?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13048966*
> NO. 5.9 is the max for ATA drives. I'm not sure about raid though.


Running as RAID in the BIOS, I've read does offer only a slight boost, but I've yet to see anyone make a legitimate claim of a score over the 6.x range with this on a ATA HDD.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;13049104*
> If you take the h50 and mount it into the front 5.25 bays (I used zip ties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and run it as an intake, from those bays; then the CPU temps do drop quite a bit.
> 
> This is because...
> 
> *1.* Rear mounted H50 blowing against a wall = LOTS of heat build up, especially with rear venting Vid Card.
> *2 & 3.* Rear mounted H50 running as Intake (as per corsairs instructions) = sucking in a LOT of heat from rear venting Vid Card. Remember, heat rises and that vid card is sitting below the intake fan - presuming its running as intake.
> 
> With my H50 mounted on the rear of my Scout...
> 
> My Phenom II x4 955, was idling at stock settings at around 35 - 36c.
> 
> When I moved my H50 into the front 5.25 bays and ran it as an intake, my idle temps dropped to 27 - 28c..


I've been on the fence about getting an H50 but if I do, do you have pictures of how you mounted it in the front? Based on your post I would want to mount mine there and am just curious how you did yours. Thanks


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13048945*
> Ok....
> 
> Processor 7.4 Memory(RAM) 7.5 Graphics 6.8 Gaming Graphics 6.8 Primary Hard Disk 5.9 Base Score 5.9
> 
> Now for the noob question. Would I see a difference in performance if I replaced the Green drive with a Blue or Black?


OK first off WEI is a joke, the hard drive score is the biggest joke of it. If you really want to find out how fast your hard is, use something like HDtune.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;13049104*
> You certainly will NOT regret your decision.
> 
> As for the limited wiring space, you would be surprised. Take some time and browse through the first half dozen pages or so on this Thread, look through all the pictures and you'll see some rather ingenius wiring set ups.
> 
> Now about that H50.
> 
> I notice you're running fan/rad/fan; obviously a push/pull configuration but all mounted on the rear interior of the case.
> 
> *1.* Are you running it as exhaust, or intake?
> *2.* Does it pose any problems for mounting a fan on the top side panel for you?
> *3.* Is your Vid Card venting heat out the rear of the case?
> 
> I have noticed, through my own research on my own Scout...
> 
> If you take the h50 and mount it into the front 5.25 bays (I used zip ties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and run it as an intake, from those bays; then the CPU temps do drop quite a bit.
> 
> This is because...
> 
> *1.* Rear mounted H50 blowing against a wall = LOTS of heat build up, especially with rear venting Vid Card.
> *2 & 3.* Rear mounted H50 running as Intake (as per corsairs instructions) = sucking in a LOT of heat from rear venting Vid Card. Remember, heat rises and that vid card is sitting below the intake fan - presuming its running as intake.
> 
> With my H50 mounted on the rear of my Scout...
> 
> My Phenom II x4 955, was idling at stock settings at around 35 - 36c.
> 
> When I moved my H50 into the front 5.25 bays and ran it as an intake, my idle temps dropped to 27 - 28c.
> 
> Honest answer.
> 
> You would see ZERO difference.
> 
> This is because the WEI score is crap, and it does not take standard SATA HDD's into its scoring. If you want that 5.9 to change, then it is going to take an SSD to do it.
> 
> Trust me...
> 
> I went from a WD Green 1 TB 3.0gbs with a 5.7 score on my HDD... upgraded to a WD Black 1 TB 6.0gbs.. and it did nothing but keep my score at 5.7.
> 
> I believe this is due to the actual limitations to the HDD's themselves, as opposed to SSD's.


running the H50 push pull as exhaust, there is quite a bit of space behind the case so there is no air buildup

Video card exhausts air out the rear as opposed to inside the case itself (reference cooled)

I have two 120mm intake fans in the door of the case as well which seems to help keep fresh air going into both the video card and the intake for the H50


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13048945*
> Ok....
> 
> Processor 7.4 Memory(RAM) 7.5 Graphics 6.8 Gaming Graphics 6.8 Primary Hard Disk 5.9 Base Score 5.9
> 
> Now for the noob question. Would I see a difference in performance if I replaced the Green drive with a Blue or Black?


As what GoodInk say's VVV down there. HD Tune or HD Tune Pro. Good apps. for hard drive testing. Between my WD, Black, Blue and Green. I seen a slit difference, all HD's, different sizes but same cache size of 32bit's.
As for SSD's; have yet to indulge my-self!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13050122*
> OK first off WEI is a joke, the hard drive score is the biggest joke of it. If you really want to find out how fast your hard is, use something like HDtune.


HD tune or tune-Pro. are very good testing apps. for HD's.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telnets;13049511*
> Really B.D.? You only get 5.9 on your SSD? What kind is it?
> I have a OCZ Vertex 2 and I get 7.2 on mine out of the box as a single OS drive?


adata sdd. in raid these thigns are amazingly fast. BUT i think it has somethign to do with my samsung 500gb. if i remove it my score goes up and if i plug it back in it goes back to 5.9....funny how its suppose to be "primary" hard drive test, not every hard drive lol


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;13050248*
> running the H50 push pull as exhaust, there is quite a bit of space behind the case so there is no air buildup
> 
> Video card exhausts air out the rear as opposed to inside the case itself (reference cooled)
> 
> I have two 120mm intake fans in the door of the case as well which seems to help keep fresh air going into both the video card and the intake for the H50


'Door'??







As in left-side panel??? If so. People have showed different temps with or with-out fans in the panel. I don't keep 2 fan's in my panel because my temps increase 2*C, about 4 to 6*F. I think maybe because of the persons card size or something. I get to much Air flipping, turning and whirling in the space right under the GPU. Nor do I own a H50. I get pritty good temps (79-82*F at Idle, 103-107 at load)being on all air... I also don't have my room at 80 or 85*F. More like 72-74*F. With that H50, you should be getting some good temp's


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;13048303*
> I just picked up a Scout.
> 
> I was using an NZXT Vulcan for a portable media pc around the house and while its great, there are limits to it's size (Especially given I had to pull the hard drive cage to fit the Corsair H50).
> 
> The Scout seemed like the right choice. Small enough to move around occasionally and yet big enough to plow in plenty of hard drives (*I have 2, 2 GB drives* that I need to install still).
> .


I hope you mean 2 TB drives.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13048945*
> Ok....
> 
> Processor 7.4 Memory(RAM) 7.5 Graphics 6.8 Gaming Graphics 6.8 Primary Hard Disk 5.9 Base Score 5.9
> 
> Now for the noob question. Would I see a difference in performance if I replaced the Green drive with a Blue or Black?


You won't see a difference in the WEI score, but you would definitely notice a difference in the performance. The Green Drives are fine as data storage drives, but the 5400 or 5900 rpm spindle speed combined with the power saving circuitry tends to make them sluggish when used as an OS drive. I went to a Samsung 320gb F4 hard drive for my OS drive and it's very snappy. The difference in the feel of the OS over the WD Green drives is dramatic. I even put a pair of the Greens in Raid and they weren't as responsive as the F4 is. If it was me I would use your green drive as a data storage drive and get one of the 320 F4's as your OS drive. You can normally find them for about $45. It won't come close to matching an SSD, but it's one of the fastest mechanical hard drives especially for the price. Short stroke it to about 80 to 100 gigs for an OS and it really flies. That's the way I'm running mine.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

just for giggles, here are my results when i was in raid with these ssd's. I dropped the raid cause it seemed kinda pointless and 1 ssd in to each of my systems.


----------



## cjc75

Ok Scouts, I got a question!

The following, are my plans for how I am going to do my new XSPC RX120 Radiator and its Fans... along with a Fan controller...

My question is...

How could I go about mounting the Rad and Fans like this without too much extensive modding to the Scout itself...

Oh and, forgive my crude MSPaint skills! The following is obviously NOT to scale! LOL


----------



## PapaSmurf

I can't wait for a decent 128gig SSD to run about $100. The throughput speed is nice, but it's the access times that really make the most difference. You can raid mechanical drives to be as fast as an SSD, but you can't come close to the access times.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Ok Scouts, I got a question!

The following, are my plans for how I am going to do my new XSPC RX120 Radiator and its Fans... along with a Fan controller...

My question is...

How could I go about mounting the Rad and Fans like this without too much extensive modding to the Scout itself...

Oh and, forgive my crude MSPaint skills! The following is obviously NOT to scale! LOL











Double stick tape/ velcro? and or zip ties?
Personaly I would go the velcro route, as it would be easy on,off, but with good holding power.
EDIT: Where are you planing to put your res?


----------



## Xyrate

I saw the H60 has been released (I didn't now until I saw it Amazon). Included the links if anyone is interested. Price is a bit higher than the H50, so I'm not sure which one to get









H60 at NewEgg

  H60 at Amazon


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Ok Scouts, I got a question!

The following, are my plans for how I am going to do my new XSPC RX120 Radiator and its Fans... along with a Fan controller...

My question is...

How could I go about mounting the Rad and Fans like this without too much extensive modding to the Scout itself...

Oh and, forgive my crude MSPaint skills! The following is obviously NOT to scale! LOL











Just make sure it will fit before you do anything permanent, that RX120 is big! What about getting the CM HDD adapter and putting you HDD in the 5.25" bays. Then remove the HDD bays and mount the rad there?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Double stick tape/ velcro? and or zip ties?
Personaly I would go the velcro route, as it would be easy on,off, but with good holding power.
EDIT: Where are you planing to put your res?


Velcro, interesting idea... makes it easier when it comes time to do a little cleaning as well..

The Res, would likely end up being placed somewhere at the bottom of the case... and with that in mind...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Just make sure it will fit before you do anything permanent, that RX120 is big! What about getting the CM HDD adapter and putting you HDD in the 5.25" bays. Then remove the HDD bays and mount the rad there?



First, yes I know the RX120 is big, since I already have it, I've held it in the bays to see what it would look like.

Second, putting the HDD into the 5.25 bays, and removing the HDD cage...

Hmmm.. I hadn't actually thought about that.

I do still have the "floppy" rack thing that came with the Scout, that can be installed into the 5.25 bays. I wonder if my HDD will install onto that, and then yes, I could get rid of the bottom HDD cage.

That opens a lot of possibilities I hadn't thought about. Gonna look into that over this weekend; as that gives a lot more room for the Res/Pump combo as well.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Velcro, interesting idea... makes it easier when it comes time to do a little cleaning as well..

The Res, would likely end up being placed somewhere at the bottom of the case... and with that in mind...

First, yes I know the RX120 is big, since I already have it, I've held it in the bays to see what it would look like.

Second, putting the HDD into the 5.25 bays, and removing the HDD cage...

Hmmm.. I hadn't actually thought about that.

I do still have the "floppy" rack thing that came with the Scout, that can be installed into the 5.25 bays. I wonder if my HDD will install onto that, and then yes, I could get rid of the bottom HDD cage.

That opens a lot of possibilities I hadn't thought about. Gonna look into that over this weekend; as that gives a lot more room for the Res/Pump combo as well.


Yes a 3.5" hard drive will fit into a 5.25" bay using that 3.5" bracket. It has holes for either a hard drive, floppy, or even an old Zip drive.

Another option would be one of the 4in3 bay devices. That would put a 120mm fan in there as well as the hard drive.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Velcro, interesting idea... makes it easier when it comes time to do a little cleaning as well..

The Res, would likely end up being placed somewhere at the bottom of the case... and with that in mind...

First, yes I know the RX120 is big, since I already have it, I've held it in the bays to see what it would look like.

Second, putting the HDD into the 5.25 bays, and removing the HDD cage...

Hmmm.. I hadn't actually thought about that.

I do still have the "floppy" rack thing that came with the Scout, that can be installed into the 5.25 bays. I wonder if my HDD will install onto that, and then yes, I could get rid of the bottom HDD cage.

That opens a lot of possibilities I hadn't thought about. Gonna look into that over this weekend; as that gives a lot more room for the Res/Pump combo as well.


 Well by removing the HHD cage you are doing 180 degree turn from the first question







{ How could I go about mounting the Rad and Fans like this without too much extensive modding to the Scout itself... }
But I am just busting your nuts, I saw all those H2O parts you planning to put into your rig!








Time, questions, Patience, rinse and repeat!!
I know it will be awesome, and you know we are all here for you!!
Keep asking questions, so we can see the build through your eyes


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Well by removing the HHD cage you are doing 180 degree turn from the first question







{ How could I go about mounting the Rad and Fans like this without too much extensive modding to the Scout itself... }
But I am just busting your nuts, I saw all those H2O parts you planning to put into your rig!








Time, questions, Patience, rinse and repeat!!
I know it will be awesome, and you know we are all here for you!!
Keep asking questions, so we can see the build through your eyes










Oh yes, I do realize that is sort of a complete 180 there, lol.

It sort of will depend on how difficult it will be to remove that HDD cage, and whether it could be easily reinstalled in the future if I needed to; but I'll need to take a closer look at it when I get home tonight as I never have really ever bothered to take any good close looks at it, to see how it was mounted to the case.

Time, questions, and patience...

That is precisely my plan; after all, I'm still waiting for some of the parts to arrive, and others, I haven't even bought yet!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Yes a 3.5" hard drive will fit into a 5.25" bay using that 3.5" bracket. It has holes for either a hard drive, floppy, or even an old Zip drive.

Another option would be one of the 4in3 bay devices. That would put a 120mm fan in there as well as the hard drive.


I've actually been looking at the Xigmatek one..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817996019

If I were to get such a bay device, that that Xigmatek would be the one I would get.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well time to get off the computer and get rdy for my interview. Have a nice day all!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


I've actually been looking at the Xigmatek one..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817996019

If I were to get such a bay device, that that Xigmatek would be the one I would get.


That looks like it would work quite nicely.


----------



## H969

Yes that is a nice one!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


well time to get off the computer and get rdy for my interview. Have a nice day all!!


 Interview at night?
Goodluck!!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

No lol, west coast here. Interview in 15 mins at 3:45


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


No lol, west coast here. Interview in 15 mins at 3:45


 Oh der


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Lol part time but scheduled 38 hours a week....ok lol


----------



## Kaneda13

crap. just got home from a week in chicago (in schaumburg for training) and the fan in PSU is clicking like the bearings are going out. it's only about 4 months old too. so, the questions becomes, do i just replace the fan and forget about the warranty, or live without a box for however long it takes to get it replaced?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


crap. just got home from a week in chicago (in schaumburg for training) and the fan in PSU is clicking like the bearings are going out. it's only about 4 months old too. so, the questions becomes, do i just replace the fan and forget about the warranty, or live without a box for however long it takes to get it replaced?


RMA it?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


RMA it?


that's the other issue i was talking about, really don't want to go for a few weeks while i wait for a replacement.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Oh yes, I do realize that is sort of a complete 180 there, lol.

It sort of will depend on how difficult it will be to remove that HDD cage, and whether it could be easily reinstalled in the future if I needed to; but I'll need to take a closer look at it when I get home tonight as I never have really ever bothered to take any good close looks at it, to see how it was mounted to the case.

Time, questions, and patience...

That is precisely my plan; after all, I'm still waiting for some of the parts to arrive, and others, I haven't even bought yet!

I've actually been looking at the Xigmatek one..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817996019

If I were to get such a bay device, that that Xigmatek would be the one I would get.


If you have dremel and a drill it very easy. 4 rivets and its out.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


crap. just got home from a week in chicago (in schaumburg for training) and the fan in PSU is clicking like the bearings are going out. it's only about 4 months old too. so, the questions becomes, do i just replace the fan and forget about the warranty, or live without a box for however long it takes to get it replaced?


If it's that TT TR2 in your sig rig do yourself a favor and go buy a REAL psu then toss that one in the garbage. Phaedrus' opinion on it below.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Yeah, only good for resale, if you don't mind selling someone a POS. As I said in the deal thread, these are not very good power supplies. They're way overrated, have bad efficiency, iffy voltage regulation, and I'm unsure on the quality of their protections.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Xfx 650w or 750w black editions, anyec trupower 650w or 750w are the best quality, but still cheap psu(xfx black 750w is $99 after mir)


----------



## Kaneda13

fair enough advise, what about this one?

http://www.frys.com/product/6251250

not really a big fan of LED fans though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


fair enough advise, what about this one?

http://shop4.frys.com/product/625125...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG


It's on the Recommended PSU list here at OCN so it should be fine. It'll be a LOT better than that TT TR2.

But I would still RMA it. It would be okay to use to test low end to mid range equipment with as long as it wasn't highly overclocked or had a monster graphics card in it and you didn't run it too long at a time. That would be about it would be useful for though.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It's on the Recommended PSU list here at OCN so it should be fine. It'll be a LOT better than that TT TR2.

But I would still RMA it. It would be okay to use to test low end to mid range equipment with as long as it wasn't highly overclocked or had a monster graphics card in it and you didn't run it too long at a time. That would be about it would be useful for though.


the thermaltake tr2 600p is on the list too, what's the difference between that and the one i have?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's odd. I'll do some more research and get back to you.

*EDIT:* I think I have it figured out. You have Thermaltake TR2 600W in your system spec which is the older ATX 2.2 psu which is the bad one and the one that I linked the comments from Phaedrus for. Your last post states you have the Thermaltake TR2 600P which is the newer ATX 2.3 which is supposed to be considerably better. I still have a difficult time believing it's on the recommended list, but I trust Tator Tot's opinion on these things. I'll try to get a conformation from TT about it though to make sure and get back to you.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


the thermaltake tr2 600p is on the list too, what's the difference between that and the one i have?


I use this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341017. I've hacked out the 4pin cpu cable, which voided the warranty on the third day I had it. It's over a year old. It's silent and it's powering everything in my system specs +5 fans. OH yeah, did I mention it's modular? Win-win!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Ok Scouts, I got a question!

The following, are my plans for how I am going to do my new XSPC RX120 Radiator and its Fans... along with a Fan controller...

My question is...

How could I go about mounting the Rad and Fans like this without too much extensive modding to the Scout itself...

Oh and, forgive my crude MSPaint skills! The following is obviously NOT to scale! LOL











First off you ditch the idea of fan controller. Your Bios should be quite enough to set up custom speeds for each header. Second you let me make you some brackets to mount that rad with a front fan that will still fit behind your front bezel and allow for push pull. Like this;


----------



## unimatrixzero

My Dad wanted you guys to have this.. Enjoy it.. He Loved making it for you.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOhznpW5DwY[/ame]


----------



## AliasOfMyself

i posted a couple of comments on that vid, my rig is in there near the end, very lovely video, i love it


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13055417*
> That's odd. I'll do some more research and get back to you.
> 
> *EDIT:* I think I have it figured out. You have Thermaltake TR2 600W in your system spec which is the older ATX 2.2 psu which is the bad one and the one that I linked the comments from Phaedrus for. Your last post states you have the Thermaltake TR2 600P which is the newer ATX 2.3 which is supposed to be considerably better. I still have a difficult time believing it's on the recommended list, but I trust Tator Tot's opinion on these things. I'll try to get a conformation from TT about it though to make sure and get back to you.


i didn't mean to say that i had the 600p, i was just curious as to what the difference was between it and the 600w that i do have (what's in my system sig is correct)


----------



## Telnets

CJC75

Quote:



I've actually been looking at the Xigmatek one..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817996019

If I were to get such a bay device, that that Xigmatek would be the one I would get.


I actually have one.. they arnt bad, i mean it does what it is suposed to do. The only thing i dont like on it, are the sides. You fit the screws through the little holes in the sides to hold the HDDs and if you drip one off your screwdriver it takes about 15 minutes to get out of there









otherwise, its a nice little unit


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


My Dad wanted you guys to have this.. Enjoy it.. He Loved making it for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOhznpW5DwY


You tell your 'DAD' we love him too!!!















-----------------------------------------
I'm gonna friend you 'unimatrixzero'.. KK


----------



## unimatrixzero

Okay.. Thanks.. My Dad said you're one of his best friends.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


i posted a couple of comments on that vid, my rig is in there near the end, very lovely video, i love it










Thanks.


----------



## DireLeon2010

O....M....G!!!








  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoUMkNVbV5I  



 
O....M....G!!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


crap. just got home from a week in chicago (in schaumburg for training) and the fan in PSU is clicking like the bearings are going out. it's only about 4 months old too. so, the questions becomes, do i just replace the fan and forget about the warranty, or live without a box for however long it takes to get it replaced?


 Wow dude, that sucks, buy a new one and sell that one when it comes back?


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's odd. I'll do some more research and get back to you.

*EDIT:* I think I have it figured out. You have Thermaltake TR2 600W in your system spec which is the older ATX 2.2 psu which is the bad one and the one that I linked the comments from Phaedrus for. Your last post states you have the Thermaltake TR2 600P which is the newer ATX 2.3 which is supposed to be considerably better. I still have a difficult time believing it's on the recommended list, but I trust Tator Tot's opinion on these things. I'll try to get a conformation from TT about it though to make sure and get back to you.


 Great Guy, that PapaSmurf


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


My Dad wanted you guys to have this.. Enjoy it.. He Loved making it for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOhznpW5DwY


Your dad is one hell of a man!!!








Please tell him I said hello!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


i didn't mean to say that i had the 600p, i was just curious as to what the difference was between it and the 600w that i do have (what's in my system sig is correct)


So you have this one? If so, I would definitely go with a different one like the Corsair GS600 you linked to earlier as that TT the one that Phaedrus referred to in that quote I posted previously.

I'm still waiting to hear back from Tator Tot about the difference though. I'll keep working on it and let you know what I find out.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


My Dad wanted you guys to have this.. Enjoy it.. He Loved making it for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOhznpW5DwY


What a great tribute to everyone here, he will be missed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Okay.. Thanks.. My Dad said you're one of his best friends.





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Your dad is one hell of a man!!!








Please tell him I said hello!


What he said!


----------



## Rockr69

Everyone. please take note of page 1, and consider this to be last of it. We all Miss E, but if we want this thread to survive, we have to be smart about not stepping on the toes of the mods. Chunky_Chimp has given us great latitude in our berievement, but if we continue to openly discuss the ban, they're gonna shut us down.

Also, second standing order as new club Commander, if any of you have a problem with anything anyone is posting or displaying in their avatar or sig line, the chain of command would be to PM me with your grievance and allow me the opportunity to resolve it before you go crying to the admins. If anyone doesn't like the way we run our club, you are more than welcome to request to be removed from the member list and leave, or more simply do not ask to join in the first place. I find it disgusting that as adults here we can't absolve any disputes that may come about in house.

As the new thread owner I demand that all posters adhere to the OCN rules, which can be found at the bottom of each page. If you haven't read them, then do so at once before posting again here. The rules are in place for a reason.

I miss E being here as much as you do, but I also don't want his legacy here to be forgotten by having the thread closed either.

That is all.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


So you have this one? If so, I would definitely go with a different one like the Corsair GS600 you linked to earlier as that TT the one that Phaedrus referred to in that quote I posted previously.

I'm still waiting to hear back from Tator Tot about the difference though. I'll keep working on it and let you know what I find out.


aye aye. actually going out to price out some PSU's at Fry's as we speak


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have to go out for a bit, but I'll be back in about an hour or two to answer any questions that I can to help. If in doubt, refer to the Recommended PSu List. As long as you get something from it you should be okay. I would say something in the 550-750 range would be fine, but 600-650 would be ideal.


----------



## Kaneda13

life got in the way and i ended up not making it, but this looks good:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341039

only $39.99 after rebate from OCZ


----------



## PapaSmurf

That does look like a pretty good unit. It's made by Fortron (FSP) and can deliver up to 700watts and still be within spec. The main drawback is it only has 3 SATA power connectors.

Full review here.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13066431*
> That does look like a pretty good unit. It's made by Fortran (FSP) and can deliver up to 700watts and still be within spec. The main drawback is it only has 3 SATA power connectors.
> 
> Full review here.


yeah, i noticed that too. i'm only running 4 sata drives (2 ssd, 1 hdd, and 1 odd), so i'm sure i can come up with 1 molex to sata adapter.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Those shouldn't be too difficult to find. Check the box your motherboard came in. Some of them will include them. Otherwise, SVC has them with free shipping.


----------



## Rockr69

Good Sunday Scouts! I hope everyone is having a great weekend. I'll see you later. TTFN


----------



## Rogue1266

You have a Great sunday General Rockr!!!








G-D Bless you.... What is up with all and all. Should I say 'You All'!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Attention Scouts
Promotions
The following Scouts have earned promotions and they are as follows:

PapaSmurf: Walking Owners Manual- Colonel









Rogue1266: Returning from the land of the dead-Colonel









GoodInk: Freedom Fighter: Brigadier General-









Congratulations troops and thank you for all do for us here at the OCN CMSSC!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Attention Scouts
Promotions
The following Scouts have earned promotions and they are as follows:

PapaSmurf: Walking Owners Manual- Colonel









Rogue1266: Returning from the land of the dead-Colonel









GoodInk: Freedom Fighter: Brigadier General-









Congratulations troops and thank you for all do for us here at the OCN CMSSC!


















I thank you sir for the promotion.







"Colone"
Nice. A big congrats go's out to Papasmurf & GoodInk For there out standing effort's & daily attention they give torward's this club!!!!







Great work gentlemen!!!!!


----------



## nickt1862

PapaSmurf, Rogue1266 and GoodInk congrats on your promotions!

Hope it comes with an increase in pay.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


PapaSmurf, Rogue1266 and GoodInk congrats on your promotions!

Hope it comes with an increase in pay.


----------



## Rockr69

Okay troops, just got done with a major rework of page 1. Be sure to give it a once ove the next time you visit.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


PapaSmurf, Rogue1266 and GoodInk congrats on your promotions!

Hope it comes with an increase in pay.

















Pay! No one told me about pay!







Rocker are you holding out on me?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*









I thank you sir for the promotion.







"Colone"
Nice. A big congrats go's out to Papasmurf & GoodInk For there out standing effort's & daily attention they give torward's this club!!!!







Great work gentlemen!!!!!










Thanks Rogue, I'll do my best to live up to the rank.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Okay troops, just got done with a major rework of page 1. Be sure to give it a once ove the next time you visit.


Look good, the only thing I see wrong is under ranks you have Striker using an H50, I think that might be a little out dated, lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13059820*
> i didn't mean to say that i had the 600p, i was just curious as to what the difference was between it and the 600w that i do have (what's in my system sig is correct)


Got my answer and it's basically what I thought. The "P" models are made by FSP (Forton) and use a better design. The others use a an older design from different manufacturer's with lower build quality and components. ThermalTake will use up to 4 different suppliers for the same model number on some models and the quality can vary quite a bit from one to another of the same model because of it. That makes it difficult to know what you are getting from TT unlike what you get from Antec, Seasonic, Corsair, and the other better brands. You still have to check each model number to make sure you are getting one of there good ones, but an Antec TruePower New 650 is going to be the same chassis and have the same component quality across the board.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13075551*
> Look good, the only thing I see wrong is under ranks you have Striker using an H50, I think that might be a little out dated, lol.


haha yep.. that never actually went into my rig. been using an EX Supreme HF from the start (with plate #3)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13079192*
> haha yep.. that never actually went into my rig. been using an EX Supreme HF from the start (with plate #3)


I didn't put that there in the first place and I've edited it out


----------



## FannBlade

Congrats on the promotions.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hey!







My Storm Scout's still in business, but now I'm using my "i5 Flagship" as it were - see the attached pics.









EDIT: I haven't finished managing my cables as I'm still figuring out my hard drives. That's why the right side of the case pic has all the orange SATA cables poking out still.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Nice build man..great look


----------



## Xyrate

Nice looking build... Good choice on the PSU, have that one too!


----------



## quife

I cannot get my fan lights or switch to work......the fans spin.....but i cannot get the lights to come on.....switch does not work.......i double checked all connections......other then that it seems like a nice case.

coolermaster storm scout


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quife;13089902*
> I cannot get my fan lights or switch to work......the fans spin.....but i cannot get the lights to come on.....switch does not work.......i double checked all connections......other then that it seems like a nice case.
> 
> coolermaster storm scout


Might want to check the bottom of the button under the top cover. pop it off and make sure its all connected.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you have a DMM test the connection to make sure it's working.


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*












Sweet pic UM, Is that yours or have I seen that before?


----------



## poyyiee

my name listed twice in the spreedsheet..the 1st one should be deleted


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Still not on the member list.......*sigh*


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee;13097538*
> my name listed twice in the spreedsheet..the 1st one should be deleted


Fixed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13097666*
> Still not on the member list.......*sigh*


go to bottom of first post, page 1 and fill out the survey and you'll be on the list


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## LostKauz

does anyone else here dislike the layout of the side panel window? i dont necesarily dislike the design but i dont like where the fan mounting points are. Im fine using the lower one only but i wish there wasnt vent slits up top so i could see the hardware better. Ive tried my luck at polycarbonate but i just suck at it and dont have the resources to keep trying to get it perfect.

Any one here wanna make me a custom window i can just pop in to replace the stock one.


----------



## tekedout

Hey guys, first post here. Ive actually owned the scout for a while now, just found this thread while I was researching stuff for my upgrade.

Here is with the old set up










and new (sorry just a quick cell pic i all i have atm)










Also, question. The side fans make the terrible noise we all know of, im assuming its from the shape of the vents. I know alot of people are just replacing the window. Has anyone found a solution that still keeps those fans? I was thinking maybe cutting the "vents" out and putting in metal guards?

Thanks all, amazing thread too!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekedout;13098938*
> Hey guys, first post here. Ive actually owned the scout for a while now, just found this thread while I was researching stuff for my upgrade.
> 
> Here is with the old set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and new (sorry just a quick cell pic i all i have atm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, question. The side fans make the terrible noise we all know of, im assuming its from the shape of the vents. I know alot of people are just replacing the window. Has anyone found a solution that still keeps those fans? I was thinking maybe cutting the "vents" out and putting in metal guards?
> 
> Thanks all, amazing thread too!


nice system, May i suggest going to the top of the page, to USER CP, then on the left side is add system. fill out all yours specs and again, nice system.


----------



## LostKauz

^^ what cpu cooler is that?


----------



## tekedout

Thanks, added my basic info. When I am home i can post more, havent touched the OC yet either.

LostKauz, that cooler is a Corsair H70.


----------



## LostKauz

must be the angle, the pump looks shorter than my h50


----------



## tekedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;13099262*
> must be the angle, the pump looks shorter than my h50


Nah you're right. The h70 pump is about half the size of the h50 pump.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekedout;13098938*
> Hey guys, first post here. Ive actually owned the scout for a while now, just found this thread while I was researching stuff for my upgrade.
> 
> Here is with the old set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and new (sorry just a quick cell pic i all i have atm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, question. The side fans make the terrible noise we all know of, im assuming its from the shape of the vents. I know alot of people are just replacing the window. Has anyone found a solution that still keeps those fans? I was thinking maybe cutting the "vents" out and putting in metal guards?
> 
> Thanks all, amazing thread too!


Hi, welcome to the thread. If you'd like to join us go to page 1 and fill out the survey at the bottom of post 1. Once you get done with that, grab the club php and drop in your sig line.

As for your question, yes, you're right. The noise is terrible. Most of us deal with it or change out the window. I prefer to change out the window so I can see the "busty innards" of my sytem and I prefer others to do the same so I can see their goods, but if you want to keep the fans without the noise, you're on the right track with your idea.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


does anyone else here dislike the layout of the side panel window? i dont necesarily dislike the design but i dont like where the fan mounting points are. Im fine using the lower one only but i wish there wasnt vent slits up top so i could see the hardware better. Ive tried my luck at polycarbonate but i just suck at it and dont have the resources to keep trying to get it perfect.

Any one here wanna make me a custom window i can just pop in to replace the stock one.


I hate the vents my self, that is why I made a new window. What were you using to make cuts with? I used a jigsaw with an acrylic blade. Make sure you tape the entire sheet, it can help keep it from cracking. The most important part is to go slow and keep the blade going, it took me about 10-15 mins to cut mine. Have a friend help hold it down on a table to keep it from bouncing. If you need to stop and adjust, back up and pull the blade out while it is still going. Here is a link to some acrylic blades.
http://www.google.com/search?q=jig+s...g&ved=0CDQQrQQ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tekedout*


Hey guys, first post here. Ive actually owned the scout for a while now, just found this thread while I was researching stuff for my upgrade.

Here is with the old set up










and new (sorry just a quick cell pic i all i have atm)










Also, question. The side fans make the terrible noise we all know of, im assuming its from the shape of the vents. I know alot of people are just replacing the window. Has anyone found a solution that still keeps those fans? I was thinking maybe cutting the "vents" out and putting in metal guards?

Thanks all, amazing thread too!


That should work, just take it very slow when cutting, the stock window doesn't seem very stong to me. The other route would be to make a new window, not very hard if you have the right tools.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;13098856*
> does anyone else here dislike the layout of the side panel window? i dont necesarily dislike the design but i dont like where the fan mounting points are. Im fine using the lower one only but i wish there wasnt vent slits up top so i could see the hardware better. Ive tried my luck at polycarbonate but i just suck at it and dont have the resources to keep trying to get it perfect.
> 
> Any one here wanna make me a custom window i can just pop in to replace the stock one.


I actually have one sitting here already made. $25 US + shipping


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tekedout*


Nah you're right. The h70 pump is about half the size of the h50 pump.











It's ironic that they used a bigger rad on the H70, but used a smaller and less efficient pump. If they used the H50 pump and the H70 rad together along with some better fans they would really have something.


----------



## Kaneda13

i still like the Coolit Vantage... guess it's the LCD.


----------



## Rockr69

JEEBUS! Kaneda13! talk about your 56k warning!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


i still like the Coolit Vantage... guess it's the LCD.


Please try to resize your pics to 1024x768 or 800x600. At 1024x768 that image is 42K in size instead of the outrageous 4.2MEGS for your original and there is NOTHING in that image that can't be seen just as well at 1024x768 than it can at that outrageous resolution you posted. Resizing only takes a few clicks and saves everyone a lot of headaches. Remember, not everyone has unlimited bandwidth or a fast broadband connection.

Image Resizer Free download. Get it and please use it in the future. Takes 4 clicks and less than ten seconds to resize a picture.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Please try to resize your pics to 1024x768 or 800x600. At 1024x768 that image is 42K in size instead of the outrageous 4.2MEGS for your original and there is NOTHING in that image that can't be seen just as well at 1024x768 than it can at that outrageous resolution you posted. Resizing only takes a few clicks and saves everyone a lot of headaches. Remember, not everyone has unlimited bandwidth or a fast broadband connection.

Image Resizer Free download. Get it and please use it in the future. Takes 4 clicks and less than ten seconds to resize a picture.


I have COX high speed and it still took a minute to load that pic









Wondering if something like this would work.










Down in the 'active users viewing' box there's something weird. it says, Free ipad click here.exe


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Please try to resize your pics to 1024x768 or 800x600. At 1024x768 that image is 42K in size instead of the outrageous 4.2MEGS for your original and there is NOTHING in that image that can't be seen just as well at 1024x768 than it can at that outrageous resolution you posted. Resizing only takes a few clicks and saves everyone a lot of headaches. Remember, not everyone has unlimited bandwidth or a fast broadband connection.

Image Resizer Free download. Get it and please use it in the future. Takes 4 clicks and less than ten seconds to resize a picture.


sorry, didn't even notice, just did a google search and grabbed the first pic i saw. changed the pic link. also, your "image resizer" link does me no good.. Remember, not everyone has windows... or something like that.


----------



## baldo_1013

Rockr69, big thanks for the clear side window panel!!!







here's some pix


----------



## DireLeon2010

Don't usually get sucked in by Sweepstakes but....

http://promotions.newegg.com/neemail...eepstakes-EB1A

....I figured, WTHeck


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


sorry, didn't even notice, just did a google search and grabbed the first pic i saw. changed the pic link. also, your "image resizer" link does me no good.. Remember, not everyone has windows... or something like that.










That's because we run a LEGAL OS on our rigs. There's probably one for it as well if you take a few seconds to look for one. http://www.apple.com/downloads/macos...geresizer.html


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's because we run a LEGAL OS on our rigs. There's probably one for it as well if you take a few seconds to look for one. http://www.apple.com/downloads/macos...geresizer.html


i actually use a program called rePhormat, works really well. As for as LEGAL OS's running, i'm willing to bet there are a lot of not-so legal copies of Windows being used to view this thread/forum. While my copy is a true retail copy, I will admit that running it on my hardware is against the EULA.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baldo_1013*


Rockr69, big thanks for the clear side window panel!!!







here's some pix










U R so welcome. You always post such wunnerful photogarafy







Lookin Good!!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Can you crossfire a Sapphire 4670 with a HIS 4670? May sound like stupid question but, they are so different in shape and size.


----------



## PapaSmurf

As long as they both have a Crossfire Bridge Connector Tab and you have a Crossfire Bridge long enough to reach between the two yes. Some 4650's and 4670's don't have that connector tab.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13101119*
> I actually have one sitting here already made. $25 US + shipping


Is it easy to take off the side panel? TBH, I've never really looked at how it is put on. I might be interested in the panel if it is because I really don't care for the fan placement and the clean side panel looks so nice.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baldo_1013;13102683*
> Rockr69, big thanks for the clear side window panel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some pix


New window, new GPUs, new blue fans, looking good Baldo. You have one of my favorite Scouts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13108801*
> Is it easy to take off the side panel? TBH, I've never really looked at how it is put on. I might be interested in the panel if it is because I really don't care for the fan placement and the clean side panel looks so nice.


It's very easy. Here is a link to the entire window making process.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;6664852*
> alright, for anyone who's interested, heres the quick log for my window mod.
> 
> First off, here's the back of the plastic rivets holding the window on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were incredibly easy to remove and replace. You just have to push down the center, and it de-mushrooms, and pops right out. I used a screwdriver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I traced out the pattern on 1/8" acrylic from Home Depot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After about 30 minutes with a Dremel, I've got the outline. I used a cutting wheel to get the shape, and a sanding drum to round off the corners and clean up the edges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes drilled, also using the original window as a template
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be careful to drill slowly. I got going a bit fast, and here's the result. Luckily, its small enough to where the lip of the window hides most of the crack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed, and about to be riveted. Fits like a glove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy with the results. The entire project took about an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this can help someone, because I tried looking for any projects that had been done like this before I started, and couldn't find anything


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13108801*
> Is it easy to take off the side panel? TBH, I've never really looked at how it is put on. I might be interested in the panel if it is because I really don't care for the fan placement and the clean side panel looks so nice.


As GoodInk has said, it's very easy. Just follow the guide from seven9st surfer. If that's not your gig, then like I said I have a window made and waiting to be shipped.

If you do choose to make one of your own, make sure when drilling the holes, you have the piece on something you can drill into and put a lot downward pressure near the hole being drilled to prevent the piece from climbing up the bit. That will prevent cracking.


----------



## hubwub

I was wondering if anybody had any recommendations as to what would be good replacement fans for the rear, front and top fans on the case? I'm asking because I'm getting my new card today and hoping to maximize airflow that it doesn't get too hot inside.


----------



## Xyrate

Thanks for the guide GoodInk!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13109151*
> As GoodInk has said, it's very easy. Just follow the guide from seven9st surfer. If that's not your gig, then like I said I have a window made and waiting to be shipped.
> 
> If you do choose to make one of your own, make sure when drilling the holes, you have the piece on something you can drill into and put a lot downward pressure near the hole being drilled to prevent the piece from climbing up the bit. That will prevent cracking.


Oh I guess I misread your initial post, thought you were just selling the plastic for the side panel and not an already completed side panel. Know how much shipping would be?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub;13109205*
> I was wondering if anybody had any recommendations as to what would be good replacement fans for the rear, front and top fans on the case? I'm asking because I'm getting my new card today and hoping to maximize airflow that it doesn't get too hot inside.


Howdy hubwub! Haven't seen you in a while. Good to see again.

To answer your question, you're gonna get many different answers. There's so many variables to look at. The number 1 thing to consider would be performance. The second would be noise and last would be cost. Then you have to decide if you want lighted fans. If so the choices drop dramatically.

Personally and this is only my opinion based on my experience, most of the R4 line from Cooler Master would be a great place to start looking. From that line I prefer and it's only my opinion because I have a couple of them, is the Excalibur. Sure it's expensive, but it's totally cleanable and has very good performance at slower speeds. It does get noisy at full speed, but I don't have to run it at full speed because it does a great job slowed down.

There is really no easy answer, but those are my recommendations and I'm sure there will be many more.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13109351*
> Thanks for the guide GoodInk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I guess I misread your initial post, thought you were just selling the plastic for the side panel and not an already completed side panel. Know how much shipping would be?


No, you were right. It's only the plastic. Shipping will be about $8 to VA.


----------



## black!ce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekedout;13098938*
> Hey guys, first post here. Ive actually owned the scout for a while now, just found this thread while I was researching stuff for my upgrade.
> 
> Here is with the old set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and new (sorry just a quick cell pic i all i have atm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, question. The side fans make the terrible noise we all know of, im assuming its from the shape of the vents. I know alot of people are just replacing the window. Has anyone found a solution that still keeps those fans? I was thinking maybe cutting the "vents" out and putting in metal guards?
> 
> Thanks all, amazing thread too!


awesome build man


----------



## LostKauz

Rockr i like the window is there anyway you could tint it?

also on the topic of the h50/70

you guys seen this yet?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


Rockr i like the window is there anyway you could tint it?

also on the topic of the h50/70

you guys seen this yet?


I can tint it. The cost will go up of course. Probably by about $15.

As for the H-60, for only $2 more than the 50, it looks pretty good.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Howdy hubwub! Haven't seen you in a while. Good to see again.

To answer your question, you're gonna get many different answers. There's so many variables to look at. The number 1 thing to consider would be performance. The second would be noise and last would be cost. Then you have to decide if you want lighted fans. If so the choices drop dramatically.

Personally and this is only my opinion based on my experience, most of the R4 line from Cooler Master would be a great place to start looking. From that line I prefer and it's only my opinion because I have a couple of them, is the Excalibur. Sure it's expensive, but it's totally cleanable and has very good performance at slower speeds. It does get noisy at full speed, but I don't have to run it at full speed because it does a great job slowed down.

There is really no easy answer, but those are my recommendations and I'm sure there will be many more.


Just been busy with school and work. I've finally had some free time as its getting closer to the end of the semester.

Thanks for the recommendation. I was wondering how many 120mm fans can I fit on the top? Also, is it easy to remove the hard drive bay because I feel like getting one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Howdy hubwub! Haven't seen you in a while. Good to see again.

To answer your question, you're gonna get many different answers. There's so many variables to look at. The number 1 thing to consider would be performance. The second would be noise and last would be cost. Then you have to decide if you want lighted fans. If so the choices drop dramatically.

Personally and this is only my opinion based on my experience, most of the R4 line from Cooler Master would be a great place to start looking. From that line I prefer and it's only my opinion because I have a couple of them, is the Excalibur. Sure it's expensive, but it's totally cleanable and has very good performance at slower speeds. It does get noisy at full speed, but I don't have to run it at full speed because it does a great job slowed down.

There is really no easy answer, but those are my recommendations and I'm sure there will be many more.


i've always gone for scythe fans, they have a good mix of speed vs noise to choose from. i run the  Scythe Slipstreams and am VERY happy with them.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


i've always gone for scythe fans, they have a good mix of speed vs noise to choose from. i run the  Scythe Slipstreams and am VERY happy with them.


Thanks for the recommendation.

I've come to a problem. My new graphics card does not fit and I need to remove the HDD bay. How do I go about this?


----------



## hubwub

Okay, so I'm trying to figure out how to remove the HDD bay. There are four screws at the bottom of the HDD bay that connects to the bottom of the case while there are four more screws at the top of the HDD bay which connects it with the 5.25 bay. However, I have no clue what bit this needs. At this moment, I need to get my rig running with this card and I might just run without the case for a bit.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Okay, so I'm trying to figure out how to remove the HDD bay. There are four screws at the bottom of the HDD bay that connects to the bottom of the case while there are four more screws at the top of the HDD bay which connects it with the 3.5 bay. However, I have no clue what bit this needs. At this moment, I need to get my rig running with this card and I might just run without the case for a bit.


sorry, can't help you there. is it possible to put your card in a higher spot where it might fit by going into the 5 1/4" bays? (that's want mine does)


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


sorry, can't help you there. is it possible to put your card in a higher spot where it might fit by going into the 5 1/4" bays? (that's want mine does)


The card is 11 inches long. No matter where I put it will hit either drive bays. I have to remove one of them or get a new case which I don't want to do at this moment since I just got a new GPU.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Okay, so I'm trying to figure out how to remove the HDD bay. There are four screws at the bottom of the HDD bay that connects to the bottom of the case while there are four more screws at the top of the HDD bay which connects it with the 5.25 bay. However, I have no clue what bit this needs. At this moment, I need to get my rig running with this card and I might just run without the case for a bit.


Those aren't screws hub, they're rivets. One of the guys used a very sharp chisel and hammer to cut them out. All you gotta do is knock the heads off em


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13116073*
> Those aren't screws hub, they're rivets. One of the guys used a very sharp chisel and hammer to cut them out. All you gotta do is knock the heads off em


I don't have a sharp chisel but could I possibly file them away. I'm gonna have to look for it but yeah. Just asking.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub;13116102*
> I don't have a sharp chisel but could I possibly file them away. I'm gonna have to look for it but yeah. Just asking.


sure if you don't have anything to do for the next 6 months. Chisels are cheap.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13116123*
> sure if you don't have anything to do for the next 6 months. Chisels are cheap.


using a drill bit that is just slightly larger then the hole in the center is the fastest way to pop a rivet loose. as soon at you get the head drilled off, the rest will just fall out the back side of the whole.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13116123*
> sure if you don't have anything to do for the next 6 months. Chisels are cheap.


ROFL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13116155*
> using a drill bit that is just slightly larger then the hole in the center is the fastest way to pop a rivet loose. as soon at you get the head drilled off, the rest will just fall out the back side of the whole.


Tried that and didn't do much. So, at this moment, I will go to Home Depot to get a chisel. Working on it still. I might just sit my mobo on my desk for now. I just discovered so much dust in my case. Ridiculous.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Of, if you have a strong paint or gasket scraper you can use that in place of a chisel. It has a thinner blade so it will fit in between the pieces easier. With the lightweight rivets they tend to use in cases like this they should be strong enough to cut through them.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13093764*
> Sweet pic UM, Is that yours or have I seen that before?


This is one of the best Mods that I have ever seen. all is under the plexiglass table top. And is only about 8 or 9 inches deep and is completely water cooled and amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13097666*
> Still not on the member list.......*sigh*


Fill out the Questionaire on page one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;13098856*
> does anyone else here dislike the layout of the side panel window? i dont necesarily dislike the design but i dont like where the fan mounting points are. Im fine using the lower one only but i wish there wasnt vent slits up top so i could see the hardware better. Ive tried my luck at polycarbonate but i just suck at it and dont have the resources to keep trying to get it perfect.
> 
> Any one here wanna make me a custom window i can just pop in to replace the stock one.


You can alway depend on Rockr69 or Striker to make a nice window for you. It is best to do two low fans horizontally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekedout;13099289*
> Nah you're right. The h70 pump is about half the size of the h50 pump.


Wow I have never seen the comparison.. that is Huge.. they said that the H 70 was what the H 50 should have been.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baldo_1013;13102683*
> Rockr69, big thanks for the clear side window panel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some pix


Baldo. Your pictures always look Great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13107617*
> Can you crossfire a Sapphire 4670 with a HIS 4670? May sound like stupid question but, they are so different in shape and size.


Absolutely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black!ce;13109943*
> awesome build man


I agree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;13110139*
> Rockr i like the window is there anyway you could tint it?
> 
> also on the topic of the h50/70
> 
> you guys seen this yet?


Tint is great. My dad tinted his with a gold type tint or amber that went great with his Camoflague.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13114855*
> i've always gone for scythe fans, they have a good mix of speed vs noise to choose from. i run the Scythe Slipstreams and am VERY happy with them.


Scythe is a great fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub;13116102*
> I don't have a sharp chisel but could I possibly file them away. I'm gonna have to look for it but yeah. Just asking.


Use your fingernails.. That will be plenty Chisel you will need. a click pen will work even better.


----------



## hubwub

Does this look good enough to run my rig for the time being till I get stuff for the case?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub;13117162*
> Does this look good enough to run my rig for the time being till I get stuff for the case?


Yep! It looks like you got some sorta lab going on there


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub;13117162*
> Does this look good enough to run my rig for the time being till I get stuff for the case?


I've run rigs like that for years at a time without a hitch. You usually only run into a problem if you have little children or pets like cats and dogs that could get into them.

Keep an eye on the temps though. You might need to place a fan somewhere to help keep temps under control. Zip ties, twist ties, and double sided tape are your friends.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13117372*
> I've run rigs like that for years at a time without a hitch. You usually only run into a problem if you have little children or pets like cats and dogs that could get into them.
> 
> Keep an eye on the temps though. You might need to place a fan somewhere to help keep temps under control. Zip ties, twist ties, and double sided tape are your friends.


My cat lost most of the pads on one paw when I had my computer in my tech bench. Stuck it right in a 120mm Delta. Really lucky she didn't loose the whole paw.


----------



## Rockr69

Hi gang! Just for fun I made an acrylic PSU cover. Wanna see it?.......OK!









I don't want to use it, I just wanted to see if I could do it. I'm making the HDD bay cover to match and it'll be up for grabs if anyone wants. PM me if you want the set.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13117402*
> My cat lost most of the pads on one paw when I had my computer in my tech bench. Stuck it right in a 120mm Delta. Really lucky she didn't loose the whole paw.


Poor kitty


----------



## hubwub

I have no pets nor little children. I'm the only kid in the household and I'm 21. So far so good. I was thinking of placing it on my desk since it's wood. But I wanted to keep it elevated. I will need to buy lots of things tomorrow at Home Depot.

I feel like I've accomplished a lot in the last 2 hours getting to this point.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub;13117467*
> I have no pets nor little children. I'm the only kid in the household and I'm 21. So far so good. I was thinking of placing it on my desk since it's wood. But I wanted to keep it elevated. I will need to buy lots of things tomorrow at Home Depot.
> 
> I feel like I've accomplished a lot in the last 2 hours getting to this point.


Ur doin awesome hub! I eagerly await your beautiful Scout.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Okay, so I'm trying to figure out how to remove the HDD bay. There are four screws at the bottom of the HDD bay that connects to the bottom of the case while there are four more screws at the top of the HDD bay which connects it with the 5.25 bay. However, I have no clue what bit this needs. At this moment, I need to get my rig running with this card and I might just run without the case for a bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13116073*
> Those aren't screws hub, they're rivets. One of the guys used a very sharp chisel and hammer to cut them out. All you gotta do is knock the heads off em


What about End Cutters?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13117402*
> My cat lost most of the pads on one paw when I had my computer in my tech bench. Stuck it right in a 120mm Delta. Really lucky she didn't loose the whole paw.


And I'll bet they never got that close again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub;13117467*
> I have no pets nor little children. I'm the only kid in the household and I'm 21. So far so good. I was thinking of placing it on my desk since it's wood. But I wanted to keep it elevated. I will need to buy lots of things tomorrow at Home Depot.
> 
> I feel like I've accomplished a lot in the last 2 hours getting to this point.


One thing you might want to do is go to your local hardware store, home improvement store, or big box store like Wally World and pick up a package of the stick on rubber bumpers like [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FWaxman-4215495N-2-Inch-Bumper-Square%2Fdp%2FB001WAK6E2]http://www.amazon.com/Waxman-4215495N-2-Inch-Bumper-Square/dp/B001WAK6E2"]these[/ame[/URL]] to stick on the bottom of the motherboard to keep it elevated off of the desk. I normally pick them up at Menards, but I'm not sure if you have those over in Chicago or not.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13117429*
> Poor kitty


Yea she's ok. She squirted blood..mean really squirted blood everywhere. I was cleaning blood of the MB days later lol.

Just thought I would post this in here. I've got alot of stuff for trade if anyone is interested. 64gb ssd, gtx 260, lian-li v1200b(modded with side window). And lots more.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13117570*
> Yea she's ok. She squirted blood..mean really squirted blood everywhere. I was cleaning blood of the MB days later lol.
> 
> Just thought I would post this in here. I've got alot of stuff for trade if anyone is interested. 64gb ssd, gtx 260, lian-li v1200b(modded with side window). And lots more.


You should start a thread in the marketplace so we can see everything got and link it in your sig line


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13117558*
> And I'll bet they never got that close again.
> 
> One thing you might want to do is go to your local hardware store, home improvement store, or big box store like Wally World and pick up a package of the stick on rubber bumpers like these to stick on the bottom of the motherboard to keep it elevated off of the desk. I normally pick them up at Menards, but I'm not sure if you have those over in Chicago or not.


There is a Menards in Chicago, but they are in the suburbs and I live in the city. The closest to me is Home Depot it's right off my school, UIC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13117548*
> What about End Cutters?


I could try but I don't own any.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13117507*
> Ur doin awesome hub! I eagerly await your beautiful Scout.


Thanks! Just happy to get to this point!

I would like to say thanks for all the help everybody.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub;13117588*
> 
> I would like to say thanks for all the help everybody.


That's how we roll!!


----------



## hubwub

Guys look! LOOK! LOOK! AHHHH! Freakin' out!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13117585*
> You should start a thread in the marketplace so we can see everything got and link it in your sig line


I've got for sale threads going and will link in my sig tomorrow when I get on my PC..to hard on my Droid lol


----------



## raspinudo

Hey again all, its been way too long since my last login. My old setup(sig) has since been sold due to personal issues that forced me to do so. Luckily, I am back into greener pastures and am looking to build a nice budget pc that will be able to play most things on high/max, all held in my CMSS of course 







. This is the initial set of parts I am looking at, what do you all think?

If there is any way I could maximize performance with better parts, feel free to let me know.

Phenom II 965 Black Edition
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727
MSi Board
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130266
EVGA GTX 480
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130551
Corsair 8GB (2gbx4)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145341

Hope everyone is doing well,
cheers


----------



## Jamyy10

Hubwub, I suggest you get a fan on the H50.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Hey again all, its been way too long since my last login. My old setup(sig) has since been sold due to personal issues that forced me to do so. Luckily, I am back into greener pastures and am looking to build a nice budget pc that will be able to play most things on high/max, all held in my CMSS of course







. This is the initial set of parts I am looking at, what do you all think?

If there is any way I could maximize performance with better parts, feel free to let me know.

Phenom II 965 Black Edition
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103727
MSi Board
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130266
EVGA GTX 480
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130551
Corsair 8GB (2gbx4)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145341

Hope everyone is doing well,
cheers


Great budget build.. That is really nice.. they have a few of those MSI boards on the open box if you wanted to save even more. You think that 480 is the right combo for you.. You might want to think about a 5850.  They aren't that pricey anymore and they are awesome cards.. But like you want.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


Hubwub, I suggest you get a fan on the H50.










2 new fans in push pull or just get an h70 and sell the 50


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


Hubwub, I suggest you get a fan on the H50.










It had a fan that I took off for the time being. It might go back on once I figure out what I'm going to do. I have to check still if that if I remove the HDD bay the card can still fit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


2 new fans in push pull or just get an h70 and sell the 50


I could possibly do that. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Xyrate

I'm thinking about upgrading my video card, I'm not an intense gamer but I do like to play FPS every now and then. I want to eventually upgrade to four monitors, I've been leaning towards doing dual

  XFX Radeon 5770s but am still not sure. Any thoughts on another video card that would allow me to casually game and also have at least 4 monitors?

Also, while looking at Slickdeals, someone mentioned that the XFX Radeon 5770 doesn't come with a crossfire bridge, can anyone confirm that?

Thanks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


I'm thinking about upgrading my video card, I'm not an intense gamer but I do like to play FPS every now and then. I want to eventually upgrade to four monitors, I've been leaning towards doing dual XFX Radeon 5770s but am still not sure. Any thoughts on another video card that would allow me to casually game and also have at least 4 monitors?

Also, while looking at Slickdeals, someone mentioned that the XFX Radeon 5770 doesn't come with a crossfire bridge, can anyone confirm that?

Thanks










Your board should have one included in the bundle, but alas, I have researched and can't find the card listed anywhere with a X-Fire bridge. When I bought mine over a year ago it had one, but I guess dropping the price to about $125 causes cuts to be made somewhere.

If I were you, I'd be looking at this, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150534

From experience the HD 5770 is a fine upper middle end card, but that reference cooler can get distracting. The twin fan cooler on that 6790 is going to be much quieter and the card is only 10.3'' long meaning it'll fit in any slot and still be able to be plugged in, if only just barely


----------



## GTR Mclaren

some people see the enforcer as the new Scout









I refuse









I want the SSII


----------



## unimatrixzero

Some people go to bed with strangers and wake up pregnant. Then nine months later this ugly kid comes out that you have to raise. The Enforcer looks like the love child of an Apevia hoe and a Storm Scout.. And the Storm Scout still wants a DNA test first.

What are the Guys at Cooler Master Smoking.. What ever it is it ain't tobacco..


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Your board should have one included in the bundle, but alas, I have researched and can't find the card listed anywhere with a X-Fire bridge. When I bought mine over a year ago it had one, but I guess dropping the price to about $125 causes cuts to be made somewhere.

If I were you, I'd be looking at this, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150534

From experience the HD 5770 is a fine upper middle end card, but that reference cooler can get distracting. The twin fan cooler on that 6790 is going to be much quieter and the card is only 10.3'' long meaning it'll fit in any slot and still be able to be plugged in, if only just barely



Unfortunately, I didn't have one with my board but I didn't think it was a big at the time because I expected to get one from the video card. Thanks for the link to the 6790, is it a new release or something? Only reason why I ask is there are no reviews which I always find surprising on NewEgg. Thanks for the help


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Unfortunately, I didn't have one with my board but I didn't think it was a big at the time because I expected to get one from the video card. Thanks for the link to the 6790, is it a new release or something? Only reason why I ask is there are no reviews which I always find surprising on NewEgg. Thanks for the help










Yeppers, it's brand new. I have a bridge if you pay for shipping.


----------



## Rockr69

Hey gang, I just pulled the trigger on this badboy for my 5870.
$59 total with 2 day air shipping. Ima haf ta cut ma Scout for it too fit but I ain't SKEERED!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hey gang, I just pulled the trigger on this badboy for my 5870.
$59 total with 2 day air shipping. Ima haf ta cut ma Scout for it too fit but I ain't SKEERED!
























Nice, pretty much the same cooling that are on the Windforce X3's from gigabyte. Congrats. the Windforce(a little worse than that) keeps my 580 loading under 60C.


----------



## hubwub

Anybody have any recommendations as to which chisel to get from Home Depot to get rid of the rivets?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yeppers, it's brand new. I have a bridge if you pay for shipping.


Going to research it tonight, might just end up buying one of those for now and wait once I save up get a second one. Too much to get both now









BTW, your new CPU cooler looks amazing...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Anybody have any recommendations as to which chisel to get from Home Depot to get rid of the rivets?


Get one with a smaller head to fit down into the dimples in which they are recessed. Give a minute and I'll check HD's site and give you some choices.

Edit: I'd get this one if they have it, which they should.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Going to research it tonight, might just end up buying one of those for now and wait once I save up get a second one. Too much to get both now









BTW, your new CPU cooler looks amazing...










Thanks SD!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Anybody have any recommendations as to which chisel to get from Home Depot to get rid of the rivets?


I use a drill bit on my dremel...works every time


----------



## Rockr69

Pulling The Sentinel offline to begin major mod project. Will still be in contact on backup machine.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Originally Posted by hubwub
Anybody have any recommendations as to which chisel to get from Home Depot to get rid of the rivets?

1/2" woodchisel,dont go for the heads,cut the actual rivet from the underside. the bit that is in the bay itself. use the chisel angle face towards the plate metal.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


It had a fan that I took off for the time being. It might go back on once I figure out what I'm going to do. I have to check still if that if I remove the HDD bay the card can still fit.


I ment in the mean time until you get your system back in your case.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Some people go to bed with strangers and wake up pregnant. Then nine months later this ugly kid comes out that you have to raise. The Enforcer looks like the love child of an Apevia hoe and a Storm Scout.. And the Storm Scout still wants a DNA test first.

What are the Guys at Cooler Master Smoking.. What ever it is it ain't tobacco..











 Rofl, good one!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hey gang, I just pulled the trigger on this badboy for my 5870.
$59 total with 2 day air shipping. Ima haf ta cut ma Scout for it too fit but I ain't SKEERED!
























 LOL, he an't skeered!!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub;13125310*
> Anybody have any recommendations as to which chisel to get from Home Depot to get rid of the rivets?


Dude, check this how too link....
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/337343-how-rivets-removing-replacing.html


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13125345*
> Get one with a smaller head to fit down into the dimples in which they are recessed. Give a minute and I'll check HD's site and give you some choices.
> 
> Edit: I'd get this one if they have it, which they should.


Thanks for the recommendation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13125444*
> I use a drill bit on my dremel...works every time


I don't own a dremel, sadly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13125573*
> Originally Posted by hubwub
> Anybody have any recommendations as to which chisel to get from Home Depot to get rid of the rivets?
> 
> 1/2" woodchisel,dont go for the heads,cut the actual rivet from the underside. the bit that is in the bay itself. use the chisel angle face towards the plate metal.


Why a wooden chisel? I'm rather curious as to what the difference is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;13125754*
> I ment in the mean time until you get your system back in your case.


Okay, I can put the fan back on tonight.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Wood chisels tend to have a thinner blade so they can fit into tighter spaces. That's why I use a stiff paint/gasket scraper (similar to a putty knife) that I picked up at the dollar store for 99 cents to remove rivets. The thin blade can get in between the panels better and get under the lip of the rivet easier than a standard chisel can.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13125532*
> Pulling The Sentinel offline to begin major mod project. Will still be in contact on backup machine.


AAHHH!!! upper management is gone!! AAHHH!!!! *Panic Mode* *Panic Mode*

/endsarcasm

Good luck with the mod and keep us up to date.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I almost cry.....but its alive !!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13131164*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost cry.....but its alive !!


Lol that's what happens when u don't email you sb motherboard lol

Jk, what happened?


----------



## Telnets

you know, a good pair of these work just as well as any chisel and probably wont do as much damage to the paint










Its what i used, and it took all of 4 minutes to cut my HDD tray out


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you can get them into the space to get at the rivets.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

damn...hdd burns...and it took the PSU with it.......

this is BS....


----------



## TheSonicEmerald

Would like to join, here's my CMSS:








Well, am I eligible?


----------



## black!ce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*








I almost cry.....but its alive !!




how did this happen man?? what was the reason?


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Great budget build.. That is really nice.. they have a few of those MSI boards on the open box if you wanted to save even more. You think that 480 is the right combo for you.. You might want to think about a 5850. They aren't that pricey anymore and they are awesome cards.. But like you want.


Thanks for the tip on the MSi board. For the 480, idk why but I am partial to nVidia. I've just always used it for some reason. One thing I learned(or at least I think) from my last build was how the mobo doesn't need to have a lot of money spent on it. Especially since I've always been a single card guy, I don't need a truckload of PCIE slots, I just usually spend a bundle on one of the newer cards and it always lasts a while for me. Correct me if I've wrong, but from what I can tell, using this less expensive one won't really hinder performance will it? It just limits my multiple GPU options right?

Anyways, here's an update on what I"m doing with the case guys.

First, here are the cf plates enigma made for me a while back, just need to grab rubber u channels for the sides of the HDD panel and the top and bottom of the false floor to keep out vibration.

false floor and HDD cover by Raspinudo, on Flickr

Next is a little project I've been meaning to work on, custom dvd drive. Slot loading and using the original mesh from the CMSS

First taking apart the cheap asus drive so that I can use the frame, as the slot loader I'm buying is laptop sized.

old drive by Raspinudo, on Flickr

Then making sure the frame still slid in alright

still fits by Raspinudo, on Flickr

As you can see, I will need to add washers/rubber in these crevasses were the plastic tabs of the original drive went to keep shape and prevent vibration. 

gap, needs grommet by Raspinudo, on Flickr

Finally testing how the mesh slides over the drive cage. Should be able to just shave those tabs down a bit and use some self tapping screws with rubber washers.

slot load drive project by Raspinudo, on Flickr

That's my small update for the day, more in the coming week or two.


----------



## LostKauz

omg sex!! i was just messin with my 14mp digital camera (yep 70$ at walmart) messin with the manual exposure and got some decent pics.

i was honestly just seeing if i could get a decent pic @ 1920x1080 for a wallpaper (thought it would be cool to have my inards as a wallpaper)

*comment*


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telnets*


you know, a good pair of these work just as well as any chisel and probably wont do as much damage to the paint










Its what i used, and it took all of 4 minutes to cut my HDD tray out


I mentioned End Cutters a few pages back. So they do work? Time to make a trip to the hardware store


----------



## httuner

What does this case like? Negative air pressure or positive? Anyone done any testings yet?


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*








I almost cry.....but its alive !!




My god, how did that happen?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Thanks for the tip on the MSi board. For the 480, idk why but I am partial to nVidia. I've just always used it for some reason. One thing I learned(or at least I think) from my last build was how the mobo doesn't need to have a lot of money spent on it. Especially since I've always been a single card guy, I don't need a truckload of PCIE slots, I just usually spend a bundle on one of the newer cards and it always lasts a while for me. Correct me if I've wrong, but from what I can tell, using this less expensive one won't really hinder performance will it? It just limits my multiple GPU options right?

Anyways, here's an update on what I"m doing with the case guys.

First, here are the cf plates enigma made for me a while back, just need to grab rubber u channels for the sides of the HDD panel and the top and bottom of the false floor to keep out vibration.

false floor and HDD cover by Raspinudo, on Flickr

Next is a little project I've been meaning to work on, custom dvd drive. Slot loading and using the original mesh from the CMSS

First taking apart the cheap asus drive so that I can use the frame, as the slot loader I'm buying is laptop sized.

old drive by Raspinudo, on Flickr

Then making sure the frame still slid in alright

still fits by Raspinudo, on Flickr

As you can see, I will need to add washers/rubber in these crevasses were the plastic tabs of the original drive went to keep shape and prevent vibration. 

gap, needs grommet by Raspinudo, on Flickr

Finally testing how the mesh slides over the drive cage. Should be able to just shave those tabs down a bit and use some self tapping screws with rubber washers.

slot load drive project by Raspinudo, on Flickr

That's my small update for the day, more in the coming week or two.


I cant wait to see the stealth slot loader finished! What a brilliant idea.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Thanks for the tip on the MSi board. For the 480, idk why but I am partial to nVidia. I've just always used it for some reason. One thing I learned(or at least I think) from my last build was how the mobo doesn't need to have a lot of money spent on it. Especially since I've always been a single card guy, I don't need a truckload of PCIE slots, I just usually spend a bundle on one of the newer cards and it always lasts a while for me. Correct me if I've wrong, but from what I can tell, using this less expensive one won't really hinder performance will it? It just limits my multiple GPU options right?

Anyways, here's an update on what I"m doing with the case guys.

First, here are the cf plates enigma made for me a while back, just need to grab rubber u channels for the sides of the HDD panel and the top and bottom of the false floor to keep out vibration.

false floor and HDD cover by Raspinudo, on Flickr

Next is a little project I've been meaning to work on, custom dvd drive. Slot loading and using the original mesh from the CMSS

First taking apart the cheap asus drive so that I can use the frame, as the slot loader I'm buying is laptop sized.

old drive by Raspinudo, on Flickr

Then making sure the frame still slid in alright

still fits by Raspinudo, on Flickr

As you can see, I will need to add washers/rubber in these crevasses were the plastic tabs of the original drive went to keep shape and prevent vibration. 

gap, needs grommet by Raspinudo, on Flickr

Finally testing how the mesh slides over the drive cage. Should be able to just shave those tabs down a bit and use some self tapping screws with rubber washers.

slot load drive project by Raspinudo, on Flickr

That's my small update for the day, more in the coming week or two.


 Great work!! Awesome pictures.
I like the way you fit that wire mesh right on the frame of that Asus drive.
But I am not sure what you are going to do with a slot holder?







for a laptop? Inside of the Asus drive frame?


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Great work!! Awesome pictures.
I like the way you fit that wire mesh right on the frame of that Asus drive.
But I am not sure what you are going to do with a slot holder?







for a laptop? Inside of the Asus drive frame?


Basically, I really wanted a slot loader drive on my desktop, and the only one I could find was slim in form factor (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-358-_-Product) so I decided to take the Asus drive I had laying around and use the frame for the new drive. By mounting the slim dvd drive in the frame, it is just easier to mount. For the mesh, I just plan to cut the slot out with a dremel, I will probably just use a drill for the button hole. Oh, I'm also using the asus cage because it is easy to mount the mesh to so it will line up nice and easy with the other mesh cutouts.

I'm hoping it comes out nice and stealth, keeping the front of the case really clean.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *httuner*


What does this case like? Negative air pressure or positive? Anyone done any testings yet?


the case is at negative pressure stock, but with some creative work, you can get it to positive pressure (like mine).


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSonicEmerald*


Would like to join, here's my CMSS:








Well, am I eligible?










The pic didn't post, and you will need to fill this form out.
https://spreadsheets.google.com/view...TWxxV1Vwd2c6MQ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*








I almost cry.....but its alive !!




Did one of the wires ground out? That is crazy, it looks as if it caught on fire. Call me crazy but I think the PSU should have shut down before it got that bad. What PSU was it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


omg sex!! i was just messin with my 14mp digital camera (yep 70$ at walmart) messin with the manual exposure and got some decent pics.

i was honestly just seeing if i could get a decent pic @ 1920x1080 for a wallpaper (thought it would be cool to have my inards as a wallpaper)

*comment*






Great pics! Any camera that you can get in to a real manual mode should take some good pics. Use a tripod or sit it on something solid, turn use the lowest f stop or AV. Then use the lowest ISO you can, and use a long shutter speed or TV. Oh good lighting helps a lot to.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Basically, I really wanted a slot loader drive on my desktop, and the only one I could find was slim in form factor (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-358-_-Product) so I decided to take the Asus drive I had laying around and use the frame for the new drive. By mounting the slim dvd drive in the frame, it is just easier to mount. For the mesh, I just plan to cut the slot out with a dremel, I will probably just use a drill for the button hole. Oh, I'm also using the asus cage because it is easy to mount the mesh to so it will line up nice and easy with the other mesh cutouts.

I'm hoping it comes out nice and stealth, keeping the front of the case really clean.










I can't wait to see this drive, it sounds like a lot of work to get it right though. The covers look great, E made me a set too and I loved them. It looks like there could be some air bubbles, you can heat it up and push the air out if they are too bad.


----------



## Xyrate

I changed my computer around a little and hid the mobo power cable. Still not as pretty as any of the other ones on here but I like it a lot and it was my first build














Hopefully the false bottom and HDD cover Rockr made for me comes soon and that should help make things seem a bit cleaner. Just need to upgrade my graphics card and work on the cable management a bit!


----------



## Rockr69

Hi troops! I'm back on with The Sentinel. No need to panic anymore

I've done what I think is quite a unique HDD cage mod. Most everyone I see modifying their cage, is removing it. I decided to go a different route and mod the cage itself. I really like the results. Now I can fit all but the very largest video cards and still use my HDD cage as well.

This all started because I ordered an AC Accelero Exteme 5870 VGA cooler for my , yep; you guessed it, Hd 5870.Though my card currently fit in my case by sticking into the 5.25'' bay, it wouldn't work with the extra inches I was going to gain by adding the cooler as it is 12'' long. Well this won't do so I fixed it. I hope you like my ingenious solution as much as I do.

First up, here is what I started with, the stock cage









and the stock 5.25'' bay









Using my trusted Dremel and diamond wheel I had to remove the eight rivets holding it in.

























After some cutting and grinding, out came the cage









Now it was time to let the big dog eat and notch that 5.25'' bay and cut down the HDD cage.

























hand bend some feet for the cage to sit on and to be able to screw it down









Test fit with HDD









I used self tapping HDD screw to secure the cage back where it belongs.









A little touch up for the paint









and a fresh coat for the HDD cage









It was time to re-assemble. Throw in a custom acrylic PSU cover and HDD bay cover and it's looking pretty sharp!









I hope you all enjoy looking as much as I did making. Thanks!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raspinudo;13133005*


That's funny. That ASUS drive is identical to the innards of a lite-on. Terrific looking work. Keep it up and keep us posted.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13136539*
> Hi troops! I'm back on with The Sentinel. No need to panic anymore
> 
> I've done what I think is quite a unique HDD cage mod. Most everyone I see modifying their cage, is removing it. I decided to go a different route and mod the cage itself. I really like the results. Now I can fit all but the very largest video cards and still use my HDD cage as well.
> 
> This all started because I ordered an AC Accelero Exteme 5870 VGA cooler for my , yep; you guessed it, Hd 5870.Though my card currently fit in my case by sticking into the 5.25'' bay, it wouldn't work with the extra inches I was going to gain by adding the cooler as it is 12'' long. Well this won't do so I fixed it. I hope you like my ingenious solution as much as I do.
> 
> First up, here is what I started with, the stock cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the stock 5.25'' bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using my trusted Dremel and diamond wheel I had to remove the eight rivets holding it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some cutting and grinding, out came the cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to let the big dog eat and notch that 5.25'' bay and cut down the HDD cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hand bend some feet for the cage to sit on and to be able to screw it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fit with HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used self tapping HDD screw to secure the cage back where it belongs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little touch up for the paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a fresh coat for the HDD cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to re-assemble. Throw in a custom acrylic PSU cover and HDD bay cover and it's looking pretty sharp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all enjoy looking as much as I did making. Thanks!


Very smooth looking. Great job! Looks dam sweet.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Looks better than mine










Not sure if I'm liking the look of that 4-IN-3 module face on my rig. It blocks the barrel of my Wave Motion Gun.


----------



## eG x LoGiKzZ

this is my setup, u can see my cmss on the left, not a great pic but i cba to take moar.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eG x LoGiKzZ;13138319*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my setup, u can see my cmss on the left, not a great pic but i cba to take moar.


Pic didn't stick.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Well....PSU is dead completely...I think my PSU kill my 3.5 hdd and my standar HDD (Im still not sure about the other one, cant test it because I just have my netbook right now)

I HOPE that was the only thing killed....I will cry if my mobo or GPU died too....it damage my Scout too

The PSU cables practically caught fire...I saw the flame trow the side panel of the scout....







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The PSU is a corsair TX650.....its just 9 months old

I need to contact the corsair REP on the forum...anyone know the nick??


----------



## DireLeon2010

Eek!!!







And it was a Corsair? Unacceptable!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13138596*
> Eek!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was a Corsair? Unacceptable!


Agreed. I'm thinking Corsair owes you some gear. Overload/Short Protection obviously failed. I hope Corsair helps you out with this and I hope the rest of your hardware is ok.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

best bet is to create a new thread and put something like Corsair power supply caught fire...that will get peoples attention. then you can link them to that post with all overclock.net posting about it!!!

And thats my last post this weekend on overclock.net. Got my sons birthday today and going out to do some stuff with him this weekend. Everyone have a joyful weekend and be safe!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub;13126219*
> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> I don't own a dremel, sadly.
> 
> Why a wooden chisel? I'm rather curious as to what the difference is.
> 
> Okay, I can put the fan back on tonight.


Wood chisels are razor sharp and the rivets are aluminium. goes thru like butter.
masons chisels are for stone work and are not sharp and have the wrong cutting angles.

my hdd cage was out in 30 secs and no paint damage at all...more importantly,no small metal filings in your case from grinders


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13138310*
> Looks better than mine
> Not sure if I'm liking the look of that 4-IN-3 module face on my rig. It blocks the barrel of my Wave Motion Gun.


Yeah after putting it in, I'm not really happy with it. I'm thinking about returning mine and just putting the HDs back at the bottom, feel like my wires just got more messy instead of less.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13136857*
> That's funny. That ASUS drive is identical to the innards of a lite-on. Terrific looking work. Keep it up and keep us posted.


Lite-On makes most, if not all of the Asus DVD Drives. Depending on what model number it is, that could be one of the very vest DVD Burners available. Most of the Lite-On built Asus DVD burners contain the MediaTek chipset making them some of the very few DVD drives available today that can accurate scan burned media to test for defects. They were going for $15 to $25 on Newegg depending on the features (with LightScribe or not) and were worth 3 times as much due to the quality of the burns they produced. If that is one of them and it still works it's a real shame to destroy it like that.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eG x LoGiKzZ;13138319*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my setup, u can see my cmss on the left, not a great pic but i cba to take moar.


I think he means this:










Dude, abit of advice, when you upload to image shack, view the picture then right click on it and select "Copy Image URL" if your using chrome.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Some pictures from Dad..*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Some pictures from Dad..


----------



## hubwub

I went to Home Depot today. I got the chisel that Rockr69 had recommended. I also got some colorful wire ties. I also got what the guy at Home Depot had said to be a end cutter. However, what they had handed me was a rivet fastener which is not what I needed. This is what they gave me.

I also found out that spray paint is banned in Chicago. So, Home Depot did not have any spray paint. I have to make a trip to the suburbs to buy some spray paint.

One of the things, I'm planning to do is paint my case orange. This is what I found from Home Depot: Rust-Oleum Orange. However, tomorrow I am probably going to Menards to get the spray paint.

Also, does the estimate in this tutorial accurate for case painting? http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ng-mirror.html

I'm just wondering. This is my first time attempting this.

In regards to removing the HDD bay, I can't necessarily start hammering away at this time since it's night time. It's one of the things I plan to do tomorrow.


----------



## hubwub

Along with trying to paint my case orange and removing the HDD, I'm also thinking of replacing the fans and going with my orange theme.

2 x XIGMATEK XLF-F1253 120mm 4 white LED Orange
2 or 3 x XIGMATEK Cooling System XLF XLF-F1453 140mm LED Orange Case Fan

Then as a new location for my HDDs. Either this XIGMATEK CCA-EMFCB-U01 4 in 3 HDD Cage Extra Hard Drive Bay or COOLER MASTER STB-3T4-E3-GP 4-in-3 Device Module Hardisk Cage. Any recommendations?


----------



## Telnets

I have the XIGMATEK one.. its nice, and its more "stealth" if thats what you want as it sits completely behind your bay covers.. so it doesnt look like anything is there.. the CM one will sit flush with it, and look more "high tech".. just depends what you want for look.

I think the CM one, you dont have to use the front bezel on it either, so it could do both..

but just because i own it, i like the XIGMATEK better


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I already contact Corsair George

lets hope good results will come


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


I went to Home Depot today. I got the chisel that Rockr69 had recommended. I also got some colorful wire ties. I also got what the guy at Home Depot had said to be a end cutter. However, what they had handed me was a rivet fastener which is not what I needed. This is what they gave me.

I also found out that spray paint is banned in Chicago. So, Home Depot did not have any spray paint. I have to make a trip to the suburbs to buy some spray paint.

One of the things, I'm planning to do is paint my case orange. This is what I found from Home Depot: Rust-Oleum Orange. However, tomorrow I am probably going to Menards to get the spray paint.

Also, does the estimate in this tutorial accurate for case painting? http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ng-mirror.html

I'm just wondering. This is my first time attempting this.

In regards to removing the HDD bay, I can't necessarily start hammering away at this time since it's night time. It's one of the things I plan to do tomorrow.



As far as the Rivet gun.. Yes.. You got the right one. there are different sizes of rivets and rivet come in steel and aluminum. Dad likes the Aluminum. You can also buy them at Wal Mart.

You will have to match your rivet End with your rivets. Meaning you have different ends that screw into the end of the device that holds the rivet in place. There is also a large SLOTTED screw in the back of the driver that you can adjust your pull Action. The more you let it out the more it pulls the rivet into place but too much will not hold the rivet well and will slip.. So find that happy Medium..

As far as this.

Quote:



1) Paint stripper - $8 - 2 cans
2) Duplicolor self-etch primer -$4-6 3 cans (only if striping paint)
3) Duplicolor sandable primer - $4-6 - 3 cans
4) Duplicolor color/base coat - $5 -6 - 3 cans
5) Duplicolor clear coat - $5-6 - 3 cans

7) Sandpaper (recommend 3M brand) 
Pack of 5 - (9in x11 in sheets) 220 -320 grit - $4
Pack of 5 - (9in x11 in sheets) 400 grit - $4
Pack of 5 - (9in x11 in sheets) 600 grit - $4
Pack of 5 - (9in x11 in sheets) 1500 grit - $6
Pack of 5 - (9in x11 in sheets) 2000 grit - $7

8) wax and grease remover - $6 gallon size

9) 3m rubbing compund - $8
10) turtle wax polishing compound - $8
11) meguiars deep crystal polish - $9

12) Microfiber towels 5 pack - $8
13) Terry cloth towels - 5 pack - $5

Total cost approximately - $120


My Dad Would say this..

1) Paint stripper - $8 - 2 cans
2) Duplicolor self-etch primer -$4-6 3 cans (only if striping paint)
3) Duplicolor sandable primer - $4-6 - 3 cans
4) Duplicolor color/base coat - $5 -6 - 3 cans
5) Duplicolor clear coat - $5-6 - 3 cans

That is nice but that is lightweight..

first 4 if your going with the orange the paint the Case white or Yellow or Black before applying the Hemi Chrysler Orange. That is the best orange for cases.

You don't have to strip. just take a steel wool pad..NOT SOS. and scrub the outside and use Castrol Super Clean with it.. That will take away all grease and oil from the outside of the case.

Self etching Primer. 2 coats. one light and one full coat. at 20 min intervals Then lightly then spray your base color.. It is like mixing finger paints in school. Just work on bright Medium or Dark Tone. Meaning a base of White, Chrysler Yellow, or Flat Black. You will get 3 different effects with each. When in doubt go med or dark.

When you apply your orange do three light coats and then sand it with 600 grit to knock off the bumps. Then finish with a nice final coat on the last spraying.

I would suggest One can of Self Etching primer.








One can of Filler primer light color.








One can of Base Coat.








And three Cans of Hemi Orange.








and then wait a week.

get some rubbing compound and some Polishing compound and use Terry cloth or if you want to be really careful get some baby diaper type of cotton.. An Old Tee shirt (White) works great.. Tear it in 6 x 6 inch squares. and use the rubbing compound on a 3 x 3 inch place at a time till you have sanded down the case again.. Yes.. Rubbing compound is Liquid Sanding paper.

Then use the polishing compound. I Like mequires products.







They make a Three step process with then Carnuba CAR Wax as the last coat..

That will bring out the pop in the color.


----------



## de Cossatot

Tried wading through all the posts but this seems like a pretty active thread. Will the storm scout fit a 5870's and also some Prolimatech Megahalems? Gonna transfer my gf's comp into a proper case.

Thanks in advance,

Coss

EDIT: Confirmed the 5870's. Now trying to find the Megahalems....

EDIT2: Better yet. Anyone can see the system I am trying to stick in there (gf's comp). Think I will have any problems fitting everything in there?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Coss no problem either way.. The megahalem will fit and the 5870 is in Rockr69 case.. BTW.. That is one of the best Girlfriend rigs I have ever seen.. Awesome Blossom Bro....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


The Case was in my hands 20-25 mins and the HDD hangers were gone,sharp chisel and a 4lb club hammer,gone,no scratches. Suggestion for this technique is SHARP WOODchisel and the heavest hammer you can pull back easily,you dont want to follow the chisel thru with the cut. Put the angle face on to the flat surface,means if you do follow thru with the blow you will naturally push the chisel down therefore raising the cutting edge.

im looking at a 120<140 shroud so i can 2 140 mm fans on the rad then box them in,dinoc wrap the box up so it looks good. Air deflector so the H50 exhaust goes up and away from the Pci-e cards,may look into side exhaust for it,see what temps i get first. Im a plumber so fabricating a 140mm tube with a 45 degree curve exiting with a kind of slash cut end will not be hard...
I see plenty of dinoc and white stenciling in its near future....


Im the chisel advocate hubwub,not rockr...thanks tho! there is the best technique for that method,i can post pics if you need?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

mods-remove double post.......Ta


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Im the chisel advocate hubwub,not rockr...thanks tho! there is the best technique for that method,i can post pics if you need?


Yeah but I directed her to the chisel she picked out after she asked for recommendations


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Got my sons rig all up and running. Specs

I5 750(stock CPU and stock cooling)
4gb ddr3
Gigabyte h55n
grx 260
64gb ssd
530w coolermaster pos psu
All wrapped in his cm scout with 3 120mm r4 green with 2 140mm yate loons green
With a 22" 1080p TV/monitor(friggin $80 lol)

He got $50 that he wants to spend on games now lol. Once I get a mem card for my phone ill take pics


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Got my sons rig all up and running. Specs

I5 750(stock CPU and stock cooling)
4gb ddr3
Gigabyte h55n
grx 260
64gb ssd
530w coolermaster post psu
All wrapped in his cm scout with 3 120mm r4 green with 2 140mm yate loons green
With a 22" 1080p TV/monitor(friggin $80 lol)

He got $50 that he wants to spend on games now lol. Once I get a mem card for my phone ill take pics


Crysis 2.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


As far as the Rivet gun.. Yes.. You got the right one. there are different sizes of rivets and rivet come in steel and aluminum. Dad likes the Aluminum. You can also buy them at Wal Mart.

You will have to match your rivet End with your rivets. Meaning you have different ends that screw into the end of the device that holds the rivet in place. There is also a large SLOTTED screw in the back of the driver that you can adjust your pull Action. The more you let it out the more it pulls the rivet into place but too much will not hold the rivet well and will slip.. So find that happy Medium..

As far as this.

My Dad Would say this..

1) Paint stripper - $8 - 2 cans
2) Duplicolor self-etch primer -$4-6 3 cans (only if striping paint)
3) Duplicolor sandable primer - $4-6 - 3 cans
4) Duplicolor color/base coat - $5 -6 - 3 cans
5) Duplicolor clear coat - $5-6 - 3 cans

That is nice but that is lightweight..

first 4 if your going with the orange the paint the Case white or Yellow or Black before applying the Hemi Chrysler Orange. That is the best orange for cases.

You don't have to strip. just take a steel wool pad..NOT SOS. and scrub the outside and use Castrol Super Clean with it.. That will take away all grease and oil from the outside of the case.

Self etching Primer. 2 coats. one light and one full coat. at 20 min intervals Then lightly then spray your base color.. It is like mixing finger paints in school. Just work on bright Medium or Dark Tone. Meaning a base of White, Chrysler Yellow, or Flat Black. You will get 3 different effects with each. When in doubt go med or dark.

When you apply your orange do three light coats and then sand it with 600 grit to knock off the bumps. Then finish with a nice final coat on the last spraying.

I would suggest One can of Self Etching primer.








One can of Filler primer light color.








One can of Base Coat.








And three Cans of Hemi Orange.








and then wait a week.

get some rubbing compound and some Polishing compound and use Terry cloth or if you want to be really careful get some baby diaper type of cotton.. An Old Tee shirt (White) works great.. Tear it in 6 x 6 inch squares. and use the rubbing compound on a 3 x 3 inch place at a time till you have sanded down the case again.. Yes.. Rubbing compound is Liquid Sanding paper.

Then use the polishing compound. I Like mequires products.







They make a Three step process with then Carnuba CAR Wax as the last coat..

That will bring out the pop in the color.


you only need etch for bare metal,not pre-painted surface..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yeah but I directed her to the chisel she picked out after she asked for recommendations



Ah! thats what she meant....
I dont understand the fascination with dremels for this job,lots of swarf and hard to get in there properly..


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13145930*
> Coss no problem either way.. The megahalem will fit and the 5870 is in Rockr69 case.. BTW.. That is one of the best Girlfriend rigs I have ever seen.. Awesome Blossom Bro....


Ha, first one that I found that actually plays some games with me. Given that both our rigs blow our games outta the water in performance but I think having a closed case will cut down a bunch on the noise on her comp. I love the danger den torture case though. Hopefully gonna retire it to its own room and get some folding on it + home server.

Thanks for the heads up though~!


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13146028*
> Got my sons rig all up and running. Specs
> 
> I5 750(stock CPU and stock cooling)
> 4gb ddr3
> Gigabyte h55n
> grx 260
> 64gb ssd
> 530w coolermaster pos psu
> All wrapped in his cm scout with 3 120mm r4 green with 2 140mm yate loons green
> With a 22" 1080p TV/monitor(friggin $80 lol)
> 
> He got $50 that he wants to spend on games now lol. Once I get a mem card for my phone ill take pics


BFBC2. It's so much fun.
Also yea Crysis 2 too


----------



## de Cossatot

Just ordered it. Cant wait to give it a go. I'll post some pics. Can finally use my torture rack to test some odd components!


----------



## hubwub

Sorry about the confusion towards the chisel. I really don't know if I need this rivet fastener. I feel like returning it to Home Depot. I'm trying to figure out if I need it once I start painting my case.

In regards to this project, my parents think I'm going crazy. They even recommended that I buy a new case. I said I like my case. I bought it for LANs. Now, it just needs a personality. I think I will make a thread in the Case Mods section for this.


----------



## Rockr69

unless you're going to rivet that hard drive cage back in after going through all the trouble of pulling it out, then no you don't need it and return it. Then remember the face of whoever helped you and never ask them for help again.

Bless your parents hearts. Just doing their job.

Yes case mod thread with pics! I love computer porn!!!! Cases stripped down and all dirty. All manner of tools and the smell of drying paint! OH YEAH!!!


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13148879*
> unless you're going to rivet that hard drive cage back in after going through all the trouble of pulling it out, then no you don't need it and return it. Then remember the face of whoever helped you and never ask them for help again.
> 
> Bless your parents hearts. Just doing their job.
> 
> Yes case mod thread with pics! I love computer porn!!!! Cases stripped down and all dirty. All manner of tools and the smell of drying paint! OH YEAH!!!


I'm not going to rivet that HDD cage. No intentions as it will get in the way of my GPU. I still remember who it is.

Definitely. I'll do it now before I go on my hunt to return the rivet fastener and spray paint.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

uummm no response from corsair yet....


----------



## hubwub

Here is my Case Mod thread: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/992333-orange-scout.html

Still updating it. Work in Progress!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13149135*
> uummm no response from corsair yet....


Patience troop. It'll come.


----------



## Kaneda13

Ok, going to try etching my window today. Let's see, I got Glass etcher, brushes, clear laminate, side window, and a bottle of nerve relaxer... Wish me luck


----------



## Rockr69

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Kaneda13

wow, failure right out of the gate:

(From the website) Will NOT etch Pyrex or plastices.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


In regards to this project, my parents think I'm going crazy. They even recommended that I buy a new case. I said I like my case. I bought it for LANs. Now, it just needs a personality. I think I will make a thread in the Case Mods section for this.


I was lucky growing up. My parents (and the rest of my family) were always supportive about a project like that. We didn't have home computers back in the 60's, but there were lots of other things to modify. They would make constructive and helpful comments like think about it overnight to make sure you really want to do this. You might want to talk to so and so. They did something similar and might have some good ideas about it. Take your time and do it right. Things like that. Of course it was s different time back then. We grew up with Erector sets, Lincoln Logs, HeathKit and KnightKit electronic build it yourself projects, model car and plane kits, etc. so we were used to doing projects.

My advice on your project is the same that my parents gave me. Think about it, make a plan, do it right the first time, and most of all, HAVE FUN.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


wow, failure right out of the gate:

(From the website) Will NOT etch Pyrex or plastices.


I think that was failure before you got to the gate. I hope you can take it back.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I was lucky growing up. My parents (and the rest of my family) were always supportive about a project like that. We didn't have home computers back in the 60's, but there were lots of other things to modify. They would make constructive and helpful comments like think about it overnight to make sure you really want to do this. You might want to talk to so and so. They did something similar and might have some good ideas about it. Take your time and do it right. Things like that. Of course it was s different time back then. We grew up with Erector sets, Lincoln Logs, HeathKit and KnightKit electronic build it yourself projects, model car and plane kits, etc. so we were used to doing projects.

My advice on your project is the same that my parents gave me. Think about it, make a plan, do it right the first time, and most of all, HAVE FUN.


My parents are very supportive of me. It's just they think I'm going crazy because I started this project and as well as told them that I am going to Dallas at the end of April for a LAN. I brought all of this upon them at the same time. Overall, I have a pretty close relationship with my parents. They understand it's a hobby I like and that it comes with its downsides such as the ruckus I'm about to make working on this. They also know about my other expensive hobbies such as gaming and photography. They've supported most of my decisions in life as long I explain to them what it is.

Update to my project. I finally found spray paint. I had to travel to the suburbs to get it. I'll post the list of what I got and if there is anything to modify just tell me. I will try and fix it. I know that I won't be able to get spray paint till next weekend since I've already found out that spray paint is banned in Chicago. Just people know I live in the city.

I will update my work log with more pictures that I've taken since Wednesday which was when I decided to do this whole thing and plus that was when I got my new graphics card which is running very smoothly. The card in high settings in Black Ops and Starcraft 2 don't even break 42 C and the fan stays below 30% for the most part. Love it.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13152600*
> I think that was failure before you got to the gate. I hope you can take it back.


probably can, but i have a habit of keeping stuff like this and finding a good use for it later... anyway, maybe i'lll just work on the stencil pattern and take it to work and media blast it on monday... wonder if sand at 190psi will work.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


probably can, but i have a habit of keeping stuff like this and finding a good use for it later... anyway, maybe i'lll just work on the stencil pattern and take it to work and media blast it on monday... wonder if sand at 190psi will work.


I hope so, I think the better question would be, will the stencil work?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13153220*
> I hope so, I think the better question would be, will the stencil work?


hhhmm... good point also. i've got the original window i'll throw some on and shoot first, just in case it doesn't work i don't ruin my clear window.


----------



## GoodInk

I just did a google search, and it seems you can sandblast acrylic. I didn't find any how to's though.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13153365*
> I just did a google search, and it seems you can sandblast acrylic. I didn't find any how to's though.


i'm thinkin' maybe 2 sheets of laminate should protect the "not to be blasted" parts.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im angry now


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13154424*
> Im angry now


denied the warranty claim?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Im angry now











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


denied the warranty claim?


Wouldn't surprise me one bit. That's consistent with all of my dealings with Corsair's supposed Customer and Technical Support over the years.


----------



## Trademark

just wanna say hi to everyone


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


just wanna say hi to everyone










Hi!









I woke up from a nap about 30 minutes ago. I've eaten dinner. I'm almost done removing all the screws from the case. I have two screws on the motherboard tray that won't budge but I will find a way to get them out. I also need to remove the front fan and the cables to the control panel on the case. I still need to order the fans and HDD bay cage.

I'm trying to decide if I should put fans on my side window panel again. I got more dust when the fans were there. Along with that on the top fan, can I have two 140mm fans up there? Any thoughts on this matter?

I want to know exactly what I need to order from Newegg, so I can get them sometime during the week and hope to finish this project by next weekend at the latest.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

not even an answer yet

I send the email yesterday with pics of my burned PSU, burned HDD's and my burned Scout and not a single answer










To be honest...I just want an answer, yes or no....and start saving for my new components...


----------



## PapaSmurf

It is the weekend so they probably won't be anyone there to answer it until Monday. Customer Support is not a high priority to Corsair.


----------



## vercomtech

Howdy fellow CMSS owners! Here is my *tactical* recruit


----------



## Zackcy

I hate my storm scout







.

And ^^^ just makes me more mad due to jelly.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13156434*
> I hate my storm scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And ^^^ just makes me more mad due to jelly.


give it to me. I love Storm Scouts


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13156434*
> I hate my storm scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And ^^^ just makes me more mad due to jelly.


Send it my way. I would love to have a great case like a Scout.


----------



## imh073p

He he ya send it to someone who needs it!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech;13156393*
> Howdy fellow CMSS owners! Here is my *tactical* recruit


Nice Rig bud.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13156434*
> I hate my storm scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And ^^^ just makes me more mad due to jelly.


Give it to me. As Rockr stated, Love a my Storm Scout too. I could use
other Scout for my wife.....


----------



## hubwub

Tomorrow is going to be a busy day. I have homework due as well as hoping the whether is not crappy that it will stop me from case painting. I'm behind on post processing my photos and I'm trying to finish a set right now before I go to sleep. So much to do, such little time.

8 more photos till I'm done with one shoot. Then photos from when I started taking apart my rig on Wednesday. Exciting!


----------



## PapaSmurf

It looks like it's going to be a marginal day for painting outdoors from the looks of things. At least that's what I'm seeing over here in Rockford. If it does stay cool try boiling a pan of water, then pouring it into a cooler and putting the cans of paint in to warm them up. That will make the paint flow better.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech;13156393*
> Howdy fellow CMSS owners! Here is my *tactical* recruit


Very nice... Great Scout material.. Welcome aboard.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trademark;13155048*
> just wanna say hi to everyone


Hey Gary.. Nice to see you..


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13152588*
> I was lucky growing up. My parents (and the rest of my family) were always supportive about a project like that. We didn't have home computers back in the 60's, but there were lots of other things to modify. They would make constructive and helpful comments like think about it overnight to make sure you really want to do this. You might want to talk to so and so. They did something similar and might have some good ideas about it. Take your time and do it right. Things like that. Of course it was s different time back then. We grew up with Erector sets, Lincoln Logs, HeathKit and KnightKit electronic build it yourself projects, model car and plane kits, etc. so we were used to doing projects.
> 
> My advice on your project is the same that my parents gave me. Think about it, make a plan, do it right the first time, and most of all, HAVE FUN.


Funny. You might be older than me, but thanks to the 'hand me down' system, I inherited a big box of Legos, a set of Lincoln Logs and Girders and Panels (anyone remember those? Not sure if they were popular. I certainly havn't seen them since my kidhood) from my brothers. So I built most of my toys. Dang tho! I wish I had some of the stuff kids have today. I'm talking about Star Wars Legos dude! Lucky kids

On another note....

http://soundcloud.com/bjornrohde/another-brick-in-the-mammagamma-pink-floyd-vs-the-alan-parsons-project-bjorn-rohde-mashup-mix


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13158932*
> Funny. You might be older than me, but thanks to the 'hand me down' system, I inherited a big box of Legos, a set of Lincoln Logs and Girders and Panels (anyone remember those? Not sure if they were popular. I certainly havn't seen them since my kidhood) from my brothers. So I built most of my toys. Dang tho! I wish I had some of the stuff kids have today. I'm talking about Star Wars Legos dude! Lucky kids
> 
> On another note....
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/bjornrohde/another-brick-in-the-mammagamma-pink-floyd-vs-the-alan-parsons-project-bjorn-rohde-mashup-mix


i hear you about the toys kids have today... i'm pretty sure i enjoy playing with my son's legos as much as he does. as for the Girders and Panels, good times.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13159670*
> i hear you about the toys kids have today... i'm pretty sure i enjoy playing with my son's legos as much as he does. as for the Girders and Panels, good times.


Holy crap! Someones still making them!









http://www.bridgestreettoys.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?keywords=girder+and+panel&search=action


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Funny. You might be older than me, but thanks to the 'hand me down' system, I inherited a big box of Legos, a set of Lincoln Logs and Girders and Panels (anyone remember those? Not sure if they were popular. I certainly havn't seen them since my kidhood) from my brothers. So I built most of my toys. Dang tho! I wish I had some of the stuff kids have today. I'm talking about Star Wars Legos dude! Lucky kids









On another note....

http://soundcloud.com/bjornrohde/ano...hde-mashup-mix


 Hey, wiff all that stuff. You should try to build something like this 
this guy:


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Hey, wiff all that stuff. You should try to build something like this 
this guy:










I wonder what that rig's temps are.

I will be posting new updates to my project worklog very soon.


----------



## black!ce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vercomtech*


Howdy fellow CMSS owners! Here is my *tactical* recruit





































nice build man whats the GPU btw ??


----------



## hubwub

I just updated my worklog.


----------



## Kaneda13

ok, so i worked on my window etching, didn't go exactly as planned, but still going. I scratched the plexi while cutting out the design, so i've already ordered another plexi, but here's what i got so far.

Removed the side panel:









Removed the rivets:









Cleaned the inside surface:









Applied 2 layers of clear laminate (ended up pulling one off before i was done):









Attached horizontally flipped image to top of the laminate:









Plexi back in the case with just 2 rivets until i can sand blast it tomorrow:









The image i started with:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Funny. You might be older than me, but thanks to the 'hand me down' system, I inherited a big box of Legos, a set of Lincoln Logs and Girders and Panels (anyone remember those? Not sure if they were popular. I certainly havn't seen them since my kidhood) from my brothers. So I built most of my toys. Dang tho! I wish I had some of the stuff kids have today. I'm talking about Star Wars Legos dude! Lucky kids











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


i hear you about the toys kids have today... i'm pretty sure i enjoy playing with my son's legos as much as he does. as for the Girders and Panels, good times.











I had the Girder and Panel Bridge and Turnpike set. You could make skyscrapers and drawbrdges with it. They worked great with Matchbox and Hot Wheels cars. I even used them with my HO Slot Car tracks. I really miss those. When my daughters were born and we knew we weren't going to have any more kids I gave all of them away to a local orphanage one Christmas. 20 years later my grandson came along and I wish I had that stuff back so we could play with it together like I did with my dad. Oh well. At least some deserving children got some use out of them and hopefully had as much fun as I did with them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


ok, so i worked on my window etching, didn't go exactly as planned, but still going. I scratched the plexi while cutting out the design, so i've already ordered another plexi, but here's what i got so far.

Attached horizontally flipped image to top of the laminate:










That is going to look great once you get it finished.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13136539*
> Hi troops! I'm back on with The Sentinel. No need to panic anymore
> 
> I've done what I think is quite a unique HDD cage mod. Most everyone I see modifying their cage, is removing it. I decided to go a different route and mod the cage itself. I really like the results. Now I can fit all but the very largest video cards and still use my HDD cage as well.
> 
> This all started because I ordered an AC Accelero Exteme 5870 VGA cooler for my , yep; you guessed it, Hd 5870.Though my card currently fit in my case by sticking into the 5.25'' bay, it wouldn't work with the extra inches I was going to gain by adding the cooler as it is 12'' long. Well this won't do so I fixed it. I hope you like my ingenious solution as much as I do.
> 
> First up, here is what I started with, the stock cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the stock 5.25'' bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using my trusted Dremel and diamond wheel I had to remove the eight rivets holding it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some cutting and grinding, out came the cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to let the big dog eat and notch that 5.25'' bay and cut down the HDD cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hand bend some feet for the cage to sit on and to be able to screw it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fit with HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used self tapping HDD screw to secure the cage back where it belongs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little touch up for the paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a fresh coat for the HDD cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to re-assemble. Throw in a custom acrylic PSU cover and HDD bay cover and it's looking pretty sharp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all enjoy looking as much as I did making. Thanks!


Can I just say that this is an amazing mod! If I got a bigger graphics card and I had to chop up my HDD Cage then I would do this.


----------



## Xyrate

Any recommendations on software for checking CPU temperature? I've been on the fence about getting a controller that shows temperatures but I feel like it will just be a lot more wires in my case, I would rather just use software if possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kaneda13

http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

is what i used when i used to run windows.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13167622*
> Any recommendations on software for checking CPU temperature? I've been on the fence about getting a controller that shows temperatures but I feel like it will just be a lot more wires in my case, I would rather just use software if possible. Any suggestions?


CoreTemp would be my first choice. RealTemp, Speedfan, and HWMonitor are also pretty good, but I prefer CoreTemp as my regular app. I normally use all four to make sure that the all agree as sometimes you need to calibrate them to get more accurate results.

It's also worth trying whatever software the motherboard manufacturer supplies.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black!ce;13163887*
> nice build man whats the GPU btw ??


Thx! It is the ASUS GTX 560ti - Check out my build log here


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> I had the Girder and Panel Bridge and Turnpike set. You could make skyscrapers and drawbrdges with it. They worked great with Matchbox and Hot Wheels cars. I even used them with my HO Slot Car tracks. I really miss those. When my daughters were born and we knew we weren't going to have any more kids I gave all of them away to a local orphanage one Christmas. 20 years later my grandson came along and I wish I had that stuff back so we could play with it together like I did with my dad. Oh well. At least some deserving children got some use out of them and hopefully had as much fun as I did with them.


That must have been the set I had. There were roads and diagonal braces and stuff for bridges. No motors tho. Probably long gone, one of of my bros was into trains for awhile.

Yeah, I gave my stuff away too It's ok. My nephews had a blast with it


----------



## GIPrice

Can someone show me a picture of the back plate of an 1156 motherboard being used with the CPU cutout hole of the scout? If it works great, I am buying one.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It should line up fine. It's normally the AMD boards and DFI boards that have cpu sockets in a non standard position.


----------



## GIPrice

Well X58 doesn't line up in the HAF X, so I just want to be sure.


----------



## PapaSmurf

To know for absolute 100% sure we would need to know the exact motherboard, not just the socket type or chipset.


----------



## GIPrice

I just want to make sure an evga E657 will have excellent access in a scout because my UD-9 don't work with my haf x and neither does the evga E762


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now that we know exactly what motherboard it is it will be easier to figure it out. You might want to try posting on the EVGA forums as well to see if anyone over there has used that board on a Scout.

It's too bad that the search feature of the site doesn't do a search of the system specs.


----------



## wompwomp

Hey guys I plan on joining the storm scout family soon =D and I was wondering if anyone makes and sells clear side-panel windows?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13171773*
> Hey guys I plan on joining the storm scout family soon =D and I was wondering if anyone makes and sells clear side-panel windows?


The club leader Rockr69 makes them, drop him a PM with your addy and he'll get you a quote.


----------



## dimwit13

hey guys, i just bought a Scout. (had a Sniper, modded and sold it)
i have always liked the look of the Scout, so i decided to get this for my next build.
i am in the process of modding it. (i have a thread started-Not a HTPC? 
.
i do have a question.
has anyone put a 240 (120x2) rad in the inside top of this case?
when looking at mine, i cant tell if it will interfere with the ram.
i dont have the MB,Ram and CPU (waiting to see what Bulldozer has to offer) so i cant tell if the rad will fit.
i want to have the case finished buy the beginning of June, so i am getting the Drives, HDDs, SSD and cooling ready to go.
i have looked through a lot of pictures on this thread (many nice systems) but couldnt find on with the rad mounted inside.
it doesnt have to fit on the top, but i want to have it inside the case.

thanx

-dimwit-


----------



## De_stroyer

Sign me up boys  got it today !!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


hey guys, i just bought a Scout. (had a Sniper, modded and sold it)
i have always liked the look of the Scout, so i decided to get this for my next build.
i am in the process of modding it. (i have a thread started-Not a HTPC? 
.
i do have a question.
has anyone put a 240 (120x2) rad in the inside top of this case?
when looking at mine, i cant tell if it will interfere with the ram.
i dont have the MB,Ram and CPU (waiting to see what Bulldozer has to offer) so i cant tell if the rad will fit.
i want to have the case finished buy the beginning of June, so i am getting the Drives, HDDs, SSD and cooling ready to go.
i have looked through a lot of pictures on this thread (many nice systems) but couldnt find on with the rad mounted inside.
it doesnt have to fit on the top, but i want to have it inside the case.

thanx

-dimwit-


When I was looking in to watercooling mine I looked at the top of the case, it looks possible to mount it up there, but the ram is a problem. There are a couple things you can do for a walk around. If you mount the rad centered on the case you will have to cut the top of the case (the plastic top) to mount your fans or the rad outside the case. The other route would be to mount the rad off center to make room.

The way most have mounted a 240 rad in the Scout is in the front. It is a pretty easy mod depending on what rad you use. The XSPC RS240 will bolt up to the stock fan location, the only thing you have to do is cut in to the 5.25" bays and remove the HDD cage. You can check my rig out, I have a link to it in my sig. If you are just wanting to cool the CPU you could go with a 120 in the back, very easy set up with little to no modding.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De_stroyer*


Sign me up boys  got it today !!


Welcome to the Club. Go to page 1 and fill out the survey at the bottom of the first post. Then copy and paste the php code into your sig line and fill out your system specs in user cp. Nice looking Scout troop!


----------



## Rockr69

General's Pic of the Week









Very nice rig. I feel like I should be shielding my crotch from the radiation blasting out of that pic


----------



## Kaneda13

Definately not perfect, but turned out decent, and learned a lot for my next attempt.


----------



## Rockr69

whats wrong with that?


----------



## GoodInk

No kidding, that looks great.


----------



## Xyrate

Yeah, that will look sick on your Scout


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


ok, so i worked on my window etching, didn't go exactly as planned, but still going. I scratched the plexi while cutting out the design, so i've already ordered another plexi, but here's what i got so far.

Removed the side panel:









Removed the rivets:









Cleaned the inside surface:









Applied 2 layers of clear laminate (ended up pulling one off before i was done):









Attached horizontally flipped image to top of the laminate:









Plexi back in the case with just 2 rivets until i can sand blast it tomorrow:









The image i started with:










 I like what you are doing


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De_stroyer*


Sign me up boys  got it today !!


Nice build m8. Greath job. Welcome to the family


----------



## Killer_Inc

Hey, i am new to the forum. although i have been reading it for a while now. had a lot of great tips as i was browsing through here!

Just wanted to introduce myself here







will post a pic of my case as soon as i can find out how











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

here we go, my build so far.

Still wana upgrade the gfx from ati 5770 to a 6900 ati series or the 500 nvidia series
UV Blue & UV Orange cable sleeving
Change the plexiglass with a new one with my own desing on it and my nick engraved on it
Front panels bottom fan needs to get a special made grill with my nicks initials on it
Then i will be happy with it until i get some more ideas.

Nice beeing in such an awesome group! the CM STORM SCOUT rocks!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Looking forward to having you around.. You are more than Welcome and Stay and chat with us some..


----------



## DireLeon2010

LOOK OUT SUPERMAN!!!


----------



## hubwub

The weather this week in Chicago is hindering my plans on painting my case. I wish that wasn't the case. I have a midterm in the middle of the week to study for. I have to order the rest of the parts for my case such as fans, HDD cage that will go on the 5.25 bay, and some screws for a push/pull Corsair H50.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Enjoy the Snow..


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13177539*
> Enjoy the Snow..


I like the snow and all. It's just hindering the progress of my case painting when I don't have a garage to work in other than a backyard. Along with snow, there will be thunderstorms and just continuous rain till Saturday.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I understand.. Dad has had a Paint job on hold for about two weeks now because the moisture.. But today would have been perfect.. it was bright and sunny. Dad says use Hot water to make your paint and cans warm for even coverage. New Pictures of the Man Cave Project coming in soon.. Stay Tuned Scouts..


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer_Inc;13176430*
> Hey, i am new to the forum. although i have been reading it for a while now. had a lot of great tips as i was browsing through here!
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post a pic of my case as soon as i can find out how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> here we go, my build so far.
> 
> Still wana upgrade the gfx from ati 5770 to a 6900 ati series or the 500 nvidia series
> UV Blue & UV Orange cable sleeving
> Change the plexiglass with a new one with my own desing on it and my nick engraved on it
> Front panels bottom fan needs to get a special made grill with my nicks initials on it
> Then i will be happy with it until i get some more ideas.
> 
> Nice beeing in such an awesome group! the CM STORM SCOUT rocks!


Great looking build!


----------



## Kaneda13

looks better in the case. not quite as deep an etching (or blasting as the case may be) that i wanted, but the laminate i was used wasn't holding up to my blaster. new panel already ordered, i'll use the same image, just blast it a little deeper so it's a little more white. here it is now, without the lighting wired in yet.










EDIT: Second PIC from other angle


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


looks better in the case. not quite as deep an etching (or blasting as the case may be) that i wanted, but the laminate i was used wasn't holding up to my blaster. new panel already ordered, i'll use the same image, just blast it a little deeper so it's a little more white. here it is now, without the lighting wired in yet.











That looks sick! Now light that thing up and post more pics


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


That looks sick! Now light that thing up and post more pics










YES SIR!!! (just testing with some red, going to be blue to match my system)










It's off in this pick, just laying against my desk with the lights out to see how it looks.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killer_Inc*


Hey, i am new to the forum. although i have been reading it for a while now. had a lot of great tips as i was browsing through here!

Just wanted to introduce myself here







will post a pic of my case as soon as i can find out how











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

here we go, my build so far.

Still wana upgrade the gfx from ati 5770 to a 6900 ati series or the 500 nvidia series
UV Blue & UV Orange cable sleeving
Change the plexiglass with a new one with my own desing on it and my nick engraved on it
Front panels bottom fan needs to get a special made grill with my nicks initials on it
Then i will be happy with it until i get some more ideas.

Nice beeing in such an awesome group! the CM STORM SCOUT rocks!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Rockr69

Hi troops! I just got my Accelero Xtreme 5870 installed. Using the same fan profile in MSI Afterburner I was using with the reference cooler, the temps are SICK!!!! 30c idle and 52c max playing Crysis 2! Best thing is, no noise! YAY-YEAH!!!!!


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


General's Pic of the Week









Very nice rig. I feel like I should be shielding my crotch from the radiation blasting out of that pic











Thank you very much! I still have some cable management to go on it, but I am enjoying the radiation blasts to my eyelids eheh.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hi troops! I just got my Accelero Xtreme 5870 installed. Using the same fan profile in MSI Afterburner I was using with the reference cooler, the temps are SICK!!!! 30c idle and 52c max playing Crysis 2! Best thing is, no noise! YAY-YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


YES SIR!!! (just testing with some red, going to be blue to match my system)










It's off in this pick, just laying against my desk with the lights out to see how it looks.










Well Kaneda man!!!! That's a sweet first attempt at etching... Nice work. 







Rep+ / Love the light effect...


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13172808*
> When I was looking in to watercooling mine I looked at the top of the case, it looks possible to mount it up there, but the ram is a problem. There are a couple things you can do for a walk around. If you mount the rad centered on the case you will have to cut the top of the case (the plastic top) to mount your fans or the rad outside the case. The other route would be to mount the rad off center to make room.
> 
> The way most have mounted a 240 rad in the Scout is in the front. It is a pretty easy mod depending on what rad you use. The XSPC RS240 will bolt up to the stock fan location, the only thing you have to do is cut in to the 5.25" bays and remove the HDD cage. You can check my rig out, I have a link to it in my sig. If you are just wanting to cool the CPU you could go with a 120 in the back, very easy set up with little to no modding.


thanx for the reply.
i plan on making a wood top (see link to build log-Not a HTPC?)
, so i will only have about 1.5 inches sticking inside my case.
i did a quick measure, just to the MB standoff holes and it looks like i have about 2 inches from the top of the case to where it will effect the ram.
i wont be able to use tall heatspreaders on the ram, but i can rig up some sort of ram cooling if needed.
i plan on getting a-XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit.
once i get the rad in my hands, i will have a better idea of how it will fit.
if i cant get the 240 to fit, i will sell it and pick up a couple 120 rads and sell the 240.
i do like how you have you rad set in your system-i might end up with something like that.

thanx and looking forward to posting some pictures throughout my build.

-dimwit-


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;13050686*
> Ok Scouts, I got a question!
> 
> The following, are my plans for how I am going to do my new XSPC RX120 Radiator and its Fans... along with a Fan controller...
> 
> My question is...
> 
> How could I go about mounting the Rad and Fans like this without too much extensive modding to the Scout itself...
> 
> Oh and, forgive my crude MSPaint skills! The following is obviously NOT to scale! LOL


Hey CJ,
I don't know if you started your mod yet, but I came across these rad brackets, and it made me remember your mod....so just incase you can maybe use them...http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/underadbr.html


----------



## H969

Hey guy's,
I found this cool flame design made by a fellow OCN member SaakeMO and thought someone would be intrested?
link http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/519046-cooler-master-storm-sniper-club-127.html


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De_stroyer;13172587*
> Sign me up boys  got it today !!


Welcome to our club!! Nice Rig!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer_Inc;13176430*
> Hey, i am new to the forum. although i have been reading it for a while now. had a lot of great tips as i was browsing through here!
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post a pic of my case as soon as i can find out how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> here we go, my build so far.
> 
> Still wana upgrade the gfx from ati 5770 to a 6900 ati series or the 500 nvidia series
> UV Blue & UV Orange cable sleeving
> Change the plexiglass with a new one with my own desing on it and my nick engraved on it
> Front panels bottom fan needs to get a special made grill with my nicks initials on it
> Then i will be happy with it until i get some more ideas.
> 
> Nice beeing in such an awesome group! the CM STORM SCOUT rocks!


Loving it! A modder is never done modding!!








Welcome to the CMSSC


----------



## H969

Sick!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13181365*
> YES SIR!!! (just testing with some red, going to be blue to match my system)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's off in this pick, just laying against my desk with the lights out to see how it looks.


It looks great...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13181398*
> Welcome to the club!


I second that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13181437*
> Hi troops! I just got my Accelero Xtreme 5870 installed. Using the same fan profile in MSI Afterburner I was using with the reference cooler, the temps are SICK!!!! 30c idle and 52c max playing Crysis 2! Best thing is, no noise! YAY-YEAH!!!!!


Oh those are great.. My son has the 4870 Space heater edition and it work great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech;13181517*
> Thank you very much! I still have some cable management to go on it, but I am enjoying the radiation blasts to my eyelids eheh.


Wow are you in Japan.. Stay back away from that ****ushima nukclear hard target.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;13182408*
> Well Kaneda man!!!! That's a sweet first attempt at etching... Nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep+ / Love the light effect...


I agree Rogue.. Very nice and very impressive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13186852*
> Hey guy's,
> I found this cool flame design made by a fellow OCN member SaakeMO and thought someone would be intrested?
> link http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/519046-cooler-master-storm-sniper-club-127.html


VerY!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13186991*
> Loving it! A modder is never done modding!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the CMSSC


I will stand by that statement.. Once you got the bug its hard to Stop.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13;13186705*
> thanx for the reply.
> i plan on making a wood top (see link to build log-Not a HTPC?)
> , so i will only have about 1.5 inches sticking inside my case.
> i did a quick measure, just to the MB standoff holes and it looks like i have about 2 inches from the top of the case to where it will effect the ram.
> i wont be able to use tall heatspreaders on the ram, but i can rig up some sort of ram cooling if needed.
> i plan on getting a-XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit.
> once i get the rad in my hands, i will have a better idea of how it will fit.
> if i cant get the 240 to fit, i will sell it and pick up a couple 120 rads and sell the 240.
> i do like how you have you rad set in your system-i might end up with something like that.
> 
> thanx and looking forward to posting some pictures throughout my build.
> 
> -dimwit-


I can't wait to see what you come up with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;13182408*
> Well Kaneda man!!!! That's a sweet first attempt at etching... Nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep+ / Love the light effect...


I agree, damn now I have window envy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13186852*
> Hey guy's,
> I found this cool flame design made by a fellow OCN member SaakeMO and thought someone would be intrested?
> link http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/519046-cooler-master-storm-sniper-club-127.html


I saw that, it looks great, the link you posted took me back to page 127, here is a permalink to the post.
http://www.overclock.net/13163761-post2521.html


----------



## Rockr69

Pics of the Accelero Xtreme

without factory backplate;









3X92mm=276mm of cooling goodness;









turns out no mod necessary for backplate installation;









The only thing I didn't like about this install was having to cut off the retention clips on the 6pin connectors so they wouldn't dig into the fins of the cooler. They still plug in nice and solid so I guess it's no biggie.

All in all, a very successful mod and install.

















Min 29c Max 46c Giggity!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13188738*
> Pics of the Accelero Xtreme
> 
> without factory backplate;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3X92mm=276mm of cooling goodness;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turns out no mod necessary for backplate installation;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I didn't like about this install was having to cut off the retention clips on the 6pin connectors so they wouldn't dig into the fins of the cooler. They still plug in nice and solid so I guess it's no biggie.
> 
> All in all, a very successful mod and install.roof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Min 29c Max 46c Giggity!


That looks great Rocker, is that load temp using Kombustor?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13188954*
> That looks great Rocker, is that load temp using Kombustor?


No Crysis 2 game play


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13189358*
> No Crysis 2 game play


Still amazing temps for a GPU on air.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13189665*
> Still amazing temps for a GPU on air.


to be fair to you guys with spendy wc loops, I just ran the newest furmark. 1920X1080 res full screen, dynamic camera on and post fx on, burn in test for 18 minutes @ 1000Mhz core/1300Mhz mem on 1.125v with fan speed of 100%. Idle=38c, Max 60c

Not as good as WC, but a fraction of the cost. $59.99 total. I'm happy with those results and I don't even OC normally. I just did this for a fair comparison. OH!, gotta turn that clock back down.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

I went into the search engine here on OCN typing in Natalie Portman, yet there is nothing here about her. LOLWUT?


----------



## Rockr69

I'm really sad to hear that being she is in my top 5 of all time hot leading ladies, but did yo get the right thread?


----------



## CrazzyRussian

I used the google search engine here on OCN


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


to be fair to you guys with spendy wc loops, I just ran the newest furmark. 1920X1080 res full screen, dynamic camera on and post fx on, burn in test for 18 minutes @ 1000Mhz core/1300Mhz mem on 1.125v with fan speed of 100%. Idle=38c, Max 60c

Not as good as WC, but a fraction of the cost. $59.99 total. I'm happy with those results and I don't even OC normally. I just did this for a fair comparison. OH!, gotta turn that clock back down.


yea thats really nice. For comparision here. My i5 2500k loads at 39C on my rasa kit that only 2X what your air cooler did


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Pics of the Accelero Xtreme
turns out no mod necessary for backplate installation;








Min 29c Max 46c Giggity!


 Very nice card Rockr.







Congrats. I would hope those temps were low
with all that wind blowing across that GPU... LOL Very Nice.

Oh yeah.. Great work on the HD-cage Mod!!! Nice idea.








and that acrylic PSU cover / false-floor!! Just 'SWEET'. Very








Also that covering behind the HD cage.







.................
That whole set-up...







Now thats Modding!!!


----------



## H969

Yes Rockr, is very good at his mods!!
Nice work General!!


----------



## GoodInk

You can find us facebook too!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cooler...12050678877802


----------



## Xyrate

I rewired my computer and added in the AMAZING covers Rockr69 made me!









My CPU temp is about 20C with my CPU fan at 50%. Pretty happy with it overall, but am going to look at overclocking it soon. Anyways, here is the new set up...

















































Now a question... I am getting a high pitched sound from my GPU fan. I stopped the fan for a second and the sound stopped. Based on Nvidia nTune, my GPU temp is 55C, which seems high to me (never used it before today). I'm thinking I might need a new GPU... thoughts?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

please help

RMA from corsair is aproved

but...Im a noob at that...any tip will be great


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13196039*
> I rewired my computer and added in the AMAZING covers Rockr69 made me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU temp is about 20C with my CPU fan at 50%. Pretty happy with it overall, but am going to look at overclocking it soon. Anyways, here is the new set up...


You need to recalibrate your temp monitoring software as there is absolutely no way you actually have 20C cpu temps unless the room the computer is about 60F. It simply isn't possible otherwise, not even at idle (not that idle temps mean diddlysquat anyway).


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13196536*
> You need to recalibrate your temp monitoring software as there is absolutely no way you actually have 20C cpu temps unless the room the computer is about 60F. It simply isn't possible otherwise, not even at idle (not that idle temps mean diddlysquat anyway).


Roger that.. I will check it out. Did seem way too good to be true


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13196588*
> Roger that.. I will check it out. Did seem way too good to be true


Besides, load temp is what matters. Doesn't the 1090T's not read right on lower temps?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13196692*
> Besides, load temp is what matters. Doesn't the 1090T's not read right on lower temps?


Yeah you might be right, will have to read about it some tomorrow and try doing a load test. Will also try to play with the settings of SpeedFan and Core Test to see if anything is off. Probably should be more concerned with the GPU right now tho...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13196692*
> Besides, load temp is what matters. Doesn't the 1090T's not read right on lower temps?


Agreed that Load temps are the only ones that matter. But if it's a calibration error it could well be at both ends of the spectrum which would be bad.

I don't know about recent AMD systems as I stopped using them after socket 939. The cpu's themselves are fine, it's just the chipsets one is forced to use aren't nearly as polished or reliable as Intel chipsets.


----------



## Xyrate

Any recommendations for programs to do load test... Was just going to google one tomorrow night since I've never done it before


----------



## GoodInk

For max heat, IBT, OCCT are good ones.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13196949*
> For max heat, IBT, OCCT are good ones.


Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I like StressCPU. It's more useful as it more closely resembles real world use of the CPU. It's especially useful to those who will be using their computers to run the [email protected] clients.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13196488*
> please help
> 
> RMA from corsair is aproved
> 
> but...Im a noob at that...any tip will be great


Congrats!!
I do not know what kind of help you are looking for?
If you trying to get them to pay for the damage, they probably have it in the contract that they only replace the PSU? and not responsibly for any other damages?
Maybe someone else can offer more?


----------



## GoodInk

The guy running the CMStrom page on facebook has asked us what are thoughts are on a Scout II. Damn you CM, make up your mind!
http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=114800861936117&id=112050678877802&notif_t=feed_comment


----------



## AliasOfMyself

not one mention of prime95, no? prime95 will make the cpu cook like hell, really good way to load it to something waaaay more than a game will give you


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


not one mention of prime95, no? prime95 will make the cpu cook like hell, really good way to load it to something waaaay more than a game will give you










It will load more than any game, but not more than Linpack. IBT and OCCT both use Linkpack, there are others use it too. Most people like using Linkpack so they don't need to worry about temps if it gets hot, like your A/C quits, ect, ect...

I personaly use IBT using the standard test to test my OC first. I'm checking for heat and to see if it passes. It only takes a couple mins to run vs hours of Prime. Once I get it stable enough to pass that I'll go for a overnight of Prime95. Then I call my OC stable, then I move back to IBT and bump the voltages up watching GFlop/sec. I close everything not needed down and let windows sit for about 20 mins before I run IBT for this. If you see the GFlops are not with in 1 GFlop for each run, you probably need a bump in voltage. Many time you can gain more work out of the CPU at the same clock by bumping the voltages up a notch or two on the CPU and IMC with intel chips. This will in most cases fix micro studders you can get sometimes when OC'ing. I'm not sure about AMD, I have not OC'ed one ever since the LGA 775.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13203515*
> not one mention of prime95, no? prime95 will make the cpu cook like hell, really good way to load it to something waaaay more than a game will give you


That's because I've seen more systems than I can count that would run Prime for 24 hours, 48 hours, or even more and fall flat on their face within a few minutes of gaming, video rendering, or the [email protected] SMP Client. With that in mind, what good is it? I don't see wasting time on a stress test that has no real world value.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13206204*
> That's because I've seen more systems than I can count that would run Prime for 24 hours, 48 hours, or even more and fall flat on their face within a few minutes of gaming, video rendering, or the [email protected] SMP Client. With that in mind, what good is it? I don't see wasting time on a stress test that has no real world value.


Exactly! That's why I run my most intensive game, Crysis or BFBC2 on full graphics settings and if it plays for an hour or two I'm good to go. It's the real world application of an OC that works for me.


----------



## Xyrate

Well I removed the old thermal paste and added new one but unfortunately my GPU is still around 50C and there is still a high pitch sound coming from the it







Not sure what I should do now..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13207284*
> Well I removed the old thermal paste and added new one but unfortunately my GPU is still around 50C and there is still a high pitch sound coming from the it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I should do now..


It's probably capacitor squeal. There's nothing you can do about it except rma it and hope the replacement doesn't have the same problem.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13207329*
> It's probably capacitor squeal. There's nothing you can do about it except rma it and hope the replacement doesn't have the same problem.


Sad... a friend actually made me my last computer (where I got this card) over 3 years ago. Never even thought about registering the card for the warranty







Might need a new one now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you can make a recording of the sound and post it we might be able to make a more definitive assessment of it. You might also take the card out and carefully inspect all of the capacitors to see if any of them are leaking, cracked, or bulging. If uncertain, post a pic of it and maybe we can see something. If one or more are bulging, cracked, or leaking you should be able to replace the affected caps fairly easily. I have one sitting here with a few blown caps on it that I'm waiting for the replacements to arrive so I can fix it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13207748*
> If you can make a recording of the sound and post it we might be able to make a more definitive assessment of it. You might also take the card out and carefully inspect all of the capacitors to see if any of them are leaking, cracked, or bulging. If uncertain, post a pic of it and maybe we can see something. If one or more are bulging, cracked, or leaking you should be able to replace the affected caps fairly easily. I have one sitting here with a few blown caps on it that I'm waiting for the replacements to arrive so I can fix it.


I concur. +rep


----------



## Xyrate

Here is a youtube link to a video I just took of the GPU. Hopefully you can hear it ok. Going to take out the card now and look at the capacitors. Thanks for the help!









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePuKKhqePbo[/ame]


----------



## GoodInk

I thought you posted that if you stop the fan, the noise goes away? If so its the fan.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13208304*
> I thought you posted that if you stop the fan, the noise goes away? If so its the fan.


Based on Smurf's post I thought I would just make sure it was the fan or the sound was me being crazy. Sorry, don't mean to post so many problems, I promise I try to work through some solutions before I ask. I'm constantly searching google for other people who might have similar problems.

BTW, capacitors look fine.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13208479*
> Based on Smurf's post I thought I would just make sure it was the fan or the sound was me being crazy. Sorry, don't mean to post so many problems, I promise I try to work through some solutions before I ask. I'm constantly searching google for other people who might have similar problems.
> 
> BTW, capacitors look fine.


i would have to agree that if you stop the fan and the noise goes away, it's the fan. i think i have one of these (http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/vga/002/scvms1000_detail.html) laying around that would fit your video card... not sure i have all the ram heat sinks though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If the fan is the cause then you might try lubing it with something like Rem-Oil (in a bottle, not a spray), sewing machine lube, fishing reel lube, light machine oil, 3 in 1 oil (the one without the penetrant), or some other oil that comes in a tube or bottle. Sprays are too thin and don't hold up long enough to be useful. You have to take the fan assembly off of the card, peel back the sticker on that side of the hub, remove the rubber plug, put 1 to 3 drops of oil on the center shaft, spin the fan by hand a couple of times to allow the lube to seep down the shaft, replace the rubber plug, wipe any excess off of the hub with a clean paper towel and some Isopropyl Alcohol (not rubbing alcohol as that contains petroleum by-products that will leave an oily residue that will prevent the label from sticking), the replace the sticker. You might need to use a glue stick to help the label stick to the surface. Remount the fan assembly, and see if it's quieter now. It might take a minute or two for the new lube to spread completely and quiet it down so be patient.

If this is the problem your gpu temps will probably go down as well since a fan witha poorly lubed bearing won't spin as fast as it should reducing it's cooling efficiency.

And yes, those caps look fine to me too.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13208585*
> If the fan is the cause then you might try lubing it with something like Rem-Oil (in a bottle, not a spray), sewing machine lube, fishing reel lube, light machine oil, 3 in 1 oil (the one without the penetrant), or some other oil that comes in a tube or bottle. Sprays are too thin and don't hold up long enough to be useful. You have to take the fan assembly off of the card, peel back the sticker on that side of the hub, remove the rubber plug, put 1 to 3 drops of oil on the center shaft, spin the fan by hand a couple of times to allow the lube to seep down the shaft, replace the rubber plug, wipe any excess off of the hub with a clean paper towel and some Isopropyl Alcohol (not rubbing alcohol as that contains petroleum by-products that will leave an oily residue that will prevent the label from sticking), the replace the sticker. You might need to use a glue stick to help the label stick to the surface. Remount the fan assembly, and see if it's quieter now. It might take a minute or two for the new lube to spread completely and quiet it down so be patient.
> 
> If this is the problem your gpu temps will probably go down as well since a fan witha poorly lubed bearing won't spin as fast as it should reducing it's cooling efficiency.
> 
> And yes, those caps look fine to me too.


Thanks Papa... I will have to get some lube tomorrow and try that. I really do appreciate all the help everyone has given me. Still learning a lot of this hardware stuff.. so thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's what we are here for. Us older more experienced (and sometimes crotchety







) guys helping the younger less experienced ones. We don't always know what to do, but we've made so many mistakes over the years that we can usually tell you what won't work.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13208892*
> . Us older more experienced (and sometimes crotchety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


LOL


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13208892*
> That's what we are here for. Us older more experienced (and sometimes crotchety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) guys helping the younger less experienced ones. We don't always know what to do, but we've made so many mistakes over the years that we can usually tell you what won't work.


Just tell them what won't work? i'm sure if we got together we could write an encyclopedia collection of "stuff that won't work"


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13208479*
> Based on Smurf's post I thought I would just make sure it was the fan or the sound was me being crazy. Sorry, don't mean to post so many problems, I promise I try to work through some solutions before I ask. I'm constantly searching google for other people who might have similar problems.
> 
> BTW, capacitors look fine.


Don't be sorry, that is one of the reason what forums are for, that and showing off, complaining, and don't forget the trolling here and there


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Well, looks like i just took a HUGE loss. First off, my son LOVES his Computer. Loves the green scout, the fans, the noise from them, he says it sounds like a jet engine.

Now for my loss. I recently traded my gtx 570 for a 580 from another member on here. My gtx 570 was damaged and was sent back to me. I do not have pics, usps took them for me whent to try to pick it up. The box was cut open when i arrived, missing the $200 money order and it literally looked like someone jumped up and down on the box. the dam PCB for the gtx 570 was cracked almost in half. Here is the kicker, the wife sent it off and only insured it for $100. So looks like ill be out over $400 till i atleast get the replacement $200 money order refunded. Just started a new job and my first check is going to go to fix this whole BS ordeal. I am done with USPS. after the HAF 932 incident i should have listened to my gut and not used them anymore. But the whole $220 check they sent me made me give them one last chance. I am now officially screwed and sooo pissed right now. glad my hydrocodones are starting to kick in. gonna help me relax so i dont pop a dam artery.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13208675*
> Thanks Papa... I will have to get some lube tomorrow and try that. I really do appreciate all the help everyone has given me. Still learning a lot of this hardware stuff.. so thanks!


I'd say with all that new fangled trickery you got in your rig hardware wise, you're choking the hell out of it all with that 9600GT. Try and fix it for the time being, but ditch that sucka for something that's gonna let the rest of your gear ROCK!!!


----------



## Rockr69

That sucks Blue! I know it won't help you, but I'll tip a glass of vino for your pain.


----------



## LostRib

For people who have replaced the stock case fans, what do you use the LED on/off button for?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13209521*
> That sucks Blue! I know it won't help you, but I'll tip a glass of vino for your pain.


really wish i could drink some beer. i dont drink(maybe 1 beer a year, and cant anymore since i have liver disease) but i would down a 12 pack right now if i could..so have 5 or 6 for me. ill take the hangover for ya, dont worry lol


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13209521*
> That sucks Blue! I know it won't help you, but I'll tip a glass of vino for your pain.


Agreed! I'll kill a few Stella's to help with the pain too.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13209649*
> really wish i could drink some beer. i dont drink(maybe 1 beer a year, and cant anymore since i have liver disease) but i would down a 12 pack right now if i could..so have 5 or 6 for me. ill take the hangover for ya, dont worry lol


Since I can't seem to leave a bottle of wine alone once it's been opened I'm dedicating the rest of my bottle to you Blue.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13209589*
> For people who have replaced the stock case fans, what do you use the LED on/off button for?


nothing at the moment, but i'll be wiring it up for my window illumination once my second etching is done.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13209481*
> I'd say with all that new fangled trickery you got in your rig hardware wise, you're choking the hell out of it all with that 9600GT. Try and fix it for the time being, but ditch that sucka for something that's gonna let the rest of your gear ROCK!!!


LOL... I know what you mean, I really should buy a new video card. Have been thinking about the Radeon 6850 because it has pretty good benchmarks. Also, can eventually crossfire it down the road. But to be honest... I really put my money towards getting a nice clear side panel from you!









Swear, ever since I built this computer I've been constantly wanting to change things in it. Everyday I come home from work and I'm just itching to try rewiring to make it nicer or finding new components to make it faster. My wallet is not happy


----------



## raspinudo

Hey guys, before I buy all my major parts, I am actually planning on routing all of my wires, installing the HDD and optical drives before hand to simplify things. But I was wondering what you all thought of my cooling setup I am considering. First I am going to reuse my 2 GentleTyphoon Ap 13's on the side window exhausting heat off of the video card. Then I plan on replacing the front 140mm fan with one of these (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-157-_-Product) I plan on mounting a second one right above it so I should have plenty of cool air being pulled in through the front. The top I plan on leaving in its normal exhaust orientation. On the rear I will have my corsair H50 mounted with this slim fan(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185060). I plan on having the slim on the left of the rad so its pushing cold air through. As for the lighting I'll be losing, I'll probably just buy a cathode for 10 bucks and mount it along the top where it'll be hidden.

Thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## LostRib

To remove the back and top fans do you have to remove the top of the case?

Also, two of my screw heads are stripped







do you think i can cut the corner of the fan off with a dremel?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13210248*
> To remove the back and top fans do you have to remove the top of the case?
> 
> Also, two of my screw heads are stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think i can cut the corner of the fan off with a dremel?


The top fan yes. I don't think so for the back one.

Use a drill to drill out the head off of the stripped fan screws, remove the fan, then use a pair of vice grips to turn the rest of the screw out. Next time use a Number 2 Phillips Head Screwdriver so you don't strip the heads out like you do with a Number 1 Phillips.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The top fan yes. I don't think so for the back one.

Use a drill to drill out the head off of the stripped fan screws, remove the fan, then use a pair of vice grips to turn the rest of the screw out. Next time use a Number 2 Phillips Head Screwdriver so you don't strip the heads out like you do with a Number 1 Phillips.


Do i fully have to remove the top or just unscrew the four screws on top, and unplug the fan?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Do i fully have to remove the top or just unscrew the four screws on top, and unplug the fan?


Sorry, I was thinking the 692. You should be able to access the top fan screws without removing the top. You just have to use the proper Number 2 Phillips screwdriver that has a GOOD tip on it. If you try to use a different size or one that is worn it won't fit snuggly into the slots and will strip the head. Then you would need to completely remove the top plastic panel to get good enough access to the heads of the screws to get them out.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Sorry, I was thinking the 692. You should be able to access the top fan screws without removing the top. You just have to use the proper Number 2 Phillips screwdriver that has a GOOD tip on it. If you try to use a different size or one that is worn it won't fit snuggly into the slots and will strip the head. Then you would need to completely remove the top plastic panel to get good enough access to the heads of the screws to get them out.


Thanks, yeah hopefully none of the top screws will be as bad as the front and back ones.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Well, looks like i just took a HUGE loss. First off, my son LOVES his Computer. Loves the green scout, the fans, the noise from them, he says it sounds like a jet engine.

Now for my loss. I recently traded my gtx 570 for a 580 from another member on here. My gtx 570 was damaged and was sent back to me. I do not have pics, usps took them for me whent to try to pick it up. The box was cut open when i arrived, missing the $200 money order and it literally looked like someone jumped up and down on the box. the dam PCB for the gtx 570 was cracked almost in half. Here is the kicker, the wife sent it off and only insured it for $100. So looks like ill be out over $400 till i atleast get the replacement $200 money order refunded. Just started a new job and my first check is going to go to fix this whole BS ordeal. I am done with USPS. after the HAF 932 incident i should have listened to my gut and not used them anymore. But the whole $220 check they sent me made me give them one last chance. I am now officially screwed and sooo pissed right now. glad my hydrocodones are starting to kick in. gonna help me relax so i dont pop a dam artery.


Did somebody break a mirror?


----------



## Astr627

Hi I just finished my i7 build, it's lightening fast!! I love this case, solid build and looks amazing


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astr627*


Hi I just finished my i7 build, it's lightening fast!! I love this case, solid build and looks amazing



















Nice build man.Awesome job. Just a pointer. Take your time with cable management and you'll find a way to tighten and hide the cables a bit more








All in all, a fine looking scout!


----------



## Astr627

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nwanko*


Nice build man.Awesome job. Just a pointer. Take your time with cable management and you'll find a way to tighten and hide the cables a bit more








All in all, a fine looking scout!


You are right, more cable management is needed. I had a hard time with CPU 12V cable, it's a little short.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astr627*


Hi I just finished my i7 build, it's lightening fast!! I love this case, solid build and looks amazing



















Looks great!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astr627*


Hi I just finished my i7 build, it's lightening fast!! I love this case, solid build and looks amazing



















Welcome to the club. Go to page 1 and and at the bottom of post 1, fill out the survey, then grab the club php and paste into your sig line.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Hey guys, before I buy all my major parts, I am actually planning on routing all of my wires, installing the HDD and optical drives before hand to simplify things. But I was wondering what you all thought of my cooling setup I am considering. First I am going to reuse my 2 GentleTyphoon Ap 13's on the side window exhausting heat off of the video card. Then I plan on replacing the front 140mm fan with one of these (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-157-_-Product) I plan on mounting a second one right above it so I should have plenty of cool air being pulled in through the front. The top I plan on leaving in its normal exhaust orientation. On the rear I will have my corsair H50 mounted with this slim fan(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185060). I plan on having the slim on the left of the rad so its pushing cold air through. As for the lighting I'll be losing, I'll probably just buy a cathode for 10 bucks and mount it along the top where it'll be hidden.

Thoughts, suggestions?


Your choice for the 140mm fan looks fine, but the fan you have in mind for the H50 is completely wrong. You need good static pressure to push air through a radiator. This means large blades. Imagine this, fill your bathtub up and then using two fingers run them through the water. You'll end up moving some water. Now use your whole hand with your hand flat like a paddle and run it through the water. Using the same muscle energy as before in your arm, you'll move a ton more water. That's what you want in a radiator fan. Also it has been determined many times in this thread that pulling air out of the case through the H50 is far superior to pushing it in.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astr627*


Hi I just finished my i7 build, it's lightening fast!! I love this case, solid build and looks amazing



















Looks great! Good job! I just finished a similar build using the ASUS Sabertooth

One helpful hint with your 8-pin CPU cable:

Run it tight behind the PSU, out the back (you may have to pull the PSU out a bit)

Run it up and over the top of / behind the motherboard (through the MB cutout)
I will try and post a pic of how I have mine run later this evening as I still have lots to do with cable management.


----------



## HeWhoDared

Hello fellow scouts, I just had a quick question; this may seem like a dumb question







but, I'm considering upgrading to a Corsair H60, would I have any clearance issues with the rad and the top mounted 140 fan? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HeWhoDared*


Hello fellow scouts, I just had a quick question; this may seem like a dumb question







but, I'm considering upgrading to a Corsair H60, would I have any clearance issues with the rad and the top mounted 140 fan? Thanks in Advance.










No


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeWhoDared;13215615*
> Hello fellow scouts, I just had a quick question; this may seem like a dumb question but, I'm considering upgrading to a Corsair H60, would I have any clearance issues with the rad and the top mounted 140 fan? Thanks in Advance.


I do remember someone posting about how they got better temps with the radiator in the CD bay as opposed to it being in the back of the case. I will look for the link after work today.


----------



## ryex

I've had my scout for a little while now, and I am greatly impressed with it, by far best case I have ever owned!
Running 5 fans for ambient air, and a make-shift H70 using the H50 with a second fan added to it.


----------



## LostRib

I'm planning to replace the front and back fans with R4 Red LED fans and Aerocool 140mm to replace the top fan. Sound like a good (relatively cheap) upgrade? Hopefully it wont be too much hassle. Maybe once I have all that cleaned up I can take some pictures and join the club, so I can be cool









I'm also thinking of adding a fan grill or decal like this to the front:









What's the best way to go about that?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13216224*
> I do remember someone posting about how they got better temps with the radiator in the CD bay as opposed to it being in the back of the case. I will look for the link after work today.


That would be cjc75. I did the same and did not have the same results. In fact, though my CPU temp stayed the same, my northbridge temp went up 5c.
However, I did stumble on something by accident that makes total sense now. I was trying to quiet down my case fans by setting them to 75% in the BIOS and I noticed my CPU temp dropped 3-5c. I had set all my system fan headers to 75%. This included the header from which I was running my H50 pump on. How the H would reducing my pump speed drop my CPU temp, I asked myself. Then it dawned on me, by reducing the coolant speed through the radiator, it had more time to cool. Just like taking the thermostat out of the cooling system of your car can lead to overheating as a result of the coolant not being in the radiator long enough to exchange the heat into the air. It carries part of the heat back into the engine.

So maybe some of you guys with H50s running your pumps on a system fan header, not the CPU fan header, can try this and see if it corroberates my findings. If so we may be on to something.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryex;13216895*
> I've had my scout for a little while now, and I am greatly impressed with it, by far best case I have ever owned!
> Running 5 fans for ambient air, and a make-shift H70 using the H50 with a second fan added to it.


Welcome troop! More pics please. Some members have known to start foaming at the mouth while their hair starts to smoke trying to guess what is inside these Scouts. The cure for this is to not make their brains work that hard by supplying pics. Don't bother with words, most of us here don't read the articles anyway. Just pics please.


----------



## Killer_Inc

By thematrix123 at 2011-04-21








By thematrix123 at 2011-04-21
My own trap door/false floor for the HDDs








By thematrix123 at 2011-04-21
Without false floor/door








By thematrix123 at 2011-04-21
Want to sleeve all the black cables blue... is it worth it? or not?








By thematrix123 at 2011-04-21
Closed up








By thematrix123 at 2011-04-21

Hope u guys like it. still a work in progress.


----------



## BdBanshee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astr627;13212486*
> Hi I just finished my i7 build, it's lightening fast!! I love this case, solid build and looks amazing:thumb:


That looks stealth all in black, nice job!


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer_Inc;13217865*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By thematrix123 at 2011-04-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By thematrix123 at 2011-04-21
> My own trap door/false floor for the HDDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By thematrix123 at 2011-04-21
> Without false floor/door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By thematrix123 at 2011-04-21
> Want to sleeve all the black cables blue... is it worth it? or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By thematrix123 at 2011-04-21
> Closed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By thematrix123 at 2011-04-21
> 
> Hope u guys like it. still a work in progress.


What is that red wire running through the case?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13217373*
> That would be cjc75. I did the same and did not have the same results. In fact, though my CPU temp stayed the same, my northbridge temp went up 5c.
> However, I did stumble on something by accident that makes total sense now. I was trying to quiet down my case fans by setting them to 75% in the BIOS and I noticed my CPU temp dropped 3-5c. I had set all my system fan headers to 75%. This included the header from which I was running my H50 pump on. How the H would reducing my pump speed drop my CPU temp, I asked myself. Then it dawned on me, by reducing the coolant speed through the radiator, it had more time to cool. Just like taking the thermostat out of the cooling system of your car can lead to overheating as a result of the coolant not being in the radiator long enough to exchange the heat into the air. It carries part of the heat back into the engine.
> 
> So maybe some of you guys with H50s running your pumps on a system fan header, not the CPU fan header, can try this and see if it corroborates my findings. If so we may be on to something.


That makes a lot of sense. It would be quite interesting to do some tests at different flow rates to see where the optimum setting is.

As a corroboration, one of the things that people who build high performance engines found out is that using hi-flow water pumps caused overheating as it move too much water too fast to allow the radiators to cope with it. The hi-flow water pumps are designed for show cars, parade cars, and boulevard cruisers that spend their time at lower than normal rpms and need to compensate to achieve optimum water flow. High rpm engines actually use low flow water pumps for the very reason you brought up. They do use heavy duty versions though with better bearings, impellers, etc., but they dial the flow back to match the conditions.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13218011*
> That makes a lot of sense. It would be quite interesting to do some tests at different flow rates to see where the optimum setting is.
> 
> As a corroboration, one of the things that people who build high performance engines found out is that using hi-flow water pumps caused overheating as it move too much water too fast to allow the radiators to cope with it. The hi-flow water pumps are designed for show cars, parade cars, and boulevard cruisers that spend their time at lower than normal rpms and need to compensate to achieve optimum water flow. High rpm engines actually use low flow water pumps for the very reason you brought up. They do use heavy duty versions though with better bearings, impellers, etc., but they dial the flow back to match the conditions.


Exactly. NASCAR uses high pressure low volume cooling systems for they're engines. That's how they get away with 240* temps without boilout. The high pressure raises the boiling point.


----------



## Kaneda13

Rockr69, still on track to get some windows cut this weekend? Have had several people MSG wanting me to do a write up on the etching... need the mats first though.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Rockr69, still on track to get some windows cut this weekend? Have had several people MSG wanting me to do a write up on the etching... need the mats first though.


10-4. Will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Astr627

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vercomtech*


Looks great! Good job! I just finished a similar build using the ASUS Sabertooth

One helpful hint with your 8-pin CPU cable:

Run it tight behind the PSU, out the back (you may have to pull the PSU out a bit)

Run it up and over the top of / behind the motherboard (through the MB cutout)
I will try and post a pic of how I have mine run later this evening as I still have lots to do with cable management.


Thanks for your info, I think it will work. I also found the hole behind PSU, I will take it off and rewire the cable this weekend.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


10-4. Will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Astr627

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BdBanshee*


That looks stealth all in black, nice job!










thanks. I tried to get the black corsair mem, just before I made payment it went out of stock, so I grab the blue one, a little out of tune


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Your choice for the 140mm fan looks fine, but the fan you have in mind for the H50 is completely wrong. You need good static pressure to push air through a radiator. This means large blades. Imagine this, fill your bathtub up and then using two fingers run them through the water. You'll end up moving some water. Now use your whole hand with your hand flat like a paddle and run it through the water. Using the same muscle energy as before in your arm, you'll move a ton more water. That's what you want in a radiator fan. Also it has been determined many times in this thread that pulling air out of the case through the H50 is far superior to pushing it in.


In that case, I guess I'll just use the one that comes with it behind, and maybe throw on another for push/pull, although I don't know if it'll really be necessary since I won't be overclocking for the time being and it's just an Phenom II 965 @ 3.4 GHz

In other news

Ordered the slim slot load drive







. Hopefully I can have that all put together this weekend. For the time being I plan on just getting my psu and having my cable situation all sorted exactly the way I want it, I just can't decide if I wan't to sleeve the cables myself or buy the ones from performance pcs. Thoughts?


----------



## wompwomp

I got my scout today! and I have a few questions for you guys.

first I've seen some scouts with an extra fan where the drive bays are located. which size fan would fit while only using 3 bays?

also I noticed the scout the have rubber underneath where you install your PSU. What do you guys recommend putting there to reduce vibration/noise?


----------



## PapaSmurf

120mm.


----------



## Zackcy

Power button doesn't work. Just kills the power. SOMETIMES it actually properly shutdowns. And if the computer isn't fully on, the "power" button just restarts it.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I would be willing to believe that you have Your wires on the wrong Pins.. Check with this download and double check it. Even if it is just a jumper between to points it is polarity sensitive.. Check by taking all the front panel connectors off and then reconnect by making sure that you have the polarity and the connections right then connect the quick connector back to the board.

Here is the PDF of the Manual.


----------



## LostRib

Any suggestions for adding red pinstripes along the grooves on the front of the case?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Any suggestions for adding red pinstripes along the grooves on the front of the case?


You mean like this?










Sure, tape it all off, hand paint the top part of the groove then spray the rest with three even coats. let sit overnight to cure take tape and masking off, enjoy.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You mean like this?










Sure, tape it all off, hand paint the top part of the groove then spray the rest with three even coats. let sit overnight to cure take tape and masking off, enjoy.


Oh wow, that's pretty sick.

Also, did you remove the plastic grill on the front bottom fan?


----------



## Rockr69

Yes. That was my very first mod 14 months ago. The desire to mod this case has gotten progressively worse over time. There's just so much that can be done. If you can imagine it you can do it with this case. We've got guys with 360mm rads in these bad boys!


----------



## LostRib

How did you remove the plastic? just cut it out?

I just decided to start modding my case, so I'm waiting on new fans to arrive and picking up some tools this weekend to cut some holes


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


How did you remove the plastic? just cut it out?

I just decided to start modding my case, so I'm waiting on new fans to arrive and picking up some tools this weekend to cut some holes










Yes. I used a dremel with a cutting wheel and took my time. you can remove the mesh cover so you can get at it from all angles.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yes. I used a dremel with a cutting wheel and took my time. you can remove the mesh cover so you can get at it from all angles.


sounds good, I'll have to take a closer look at it before I start.

Is there a recommended method for stealthing the drive? I've seen a couple different ways on OCN alone


----------



## Hms1193

I miss my Cm Scout.. :*(

Here's what it looked like.


















Got HAF 932 now.. 8)


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hms1193*


I miss my Cm Scout.. :*(

Here's what it looked like.


















Got HAF 932 now.. 8)


Time to mod it to death?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


sounds good, I'll have to take a closer look at it before I start.

Is there a recommended method for stealthing the drive? I've seen a couple different ways on OCN alone


All I did was cut off all the sides to the slot cover that the DVD drive resides and used 3M Scotch 4010 to tape it to the dvd tray bezel. I just push on the corner where the eject button is and the mesh cover flexes enough to activate the eject button.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


All I did was cut off all the sides to the slot cover that the DVD drive resides and used 3M Scotch 4010 to tape it to the dvd tray bezel. I just push on the corner where the eject button is and the mesh cover flexes enough to activate the eject button.


sounds like a plan. Thanks now I'll know what to look for


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


sounds like a plan. Thanks now I'll know what to look for


Be warned, we call that stuff "The Tape of the Gawds!" Make sure you have the cover positioned just right. I had mine a little crooked and I bent the cover trying to pull it off that tape. Thank goodness I got it straightened back out, but....


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Be warned, we call that stuff "The Tape of the Gawds!" Make sure you have the cover positioned just right. I had mine a little crooked and I bent the cover trying to pull it off that tape. Thank goodness I got it straightened back out, but....


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Killer_Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13217983*
> What is that red wire running through the case?


It is a lighted cable. something i had laying around and thought i would use it.


----------



## Xyrate

In case anyone is interested, NewEgg has the 2TB Samsung F4 for $75 with the coupon: EMCKFHH22. Great hard drive but I would pick it sooner if you are considering it since Seagate bought Samsung's HD department


----------



## JustinShorb

This question may have been asked before, if so I apologize. I'm trying to figure out what the best filter would be for the side window. I want to have two 120s pulling air into the case and I would like to be able to still see through the window as much as possible. Any ideas?


----------



## Evil262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinShorb;13228763*
> This question may have been asked before, if so I apologize. I'm trying to figure out what the best filter would be for the side window. I want to have two 120s pulling air into the case and I would like to be able to still see through the window as much as possible. Any ideas?


Tights/Pantyhoes, whatever you call em. Just cut a piece and stretch them over the fans.


----------



## JustinShorb

How transparent are pantyhoes once the fans get going? My other thought had been some type of mesh from the hardware store, but I didn't know how that would hold up to dust.


----------



## JAM3S121

Here's my scout. 
Actually built the rig about 2 and half months ago but got around to managing my cables today.

I dislike my power supply, its really clunky and so many unneeded things, (I don't SLI or use half the molex connectors, i should of gotten a full modular psu.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


In case anyone is interested, NewEgg has the 2TB Samsung F4 for $75 with the coupon: EMCKFHH22. Great hard drive but I would pick it sooner if you are considering it since Seagate bought Samsung's HD department










Let's hope that Seagate is smart and uses the acquisition to improve their Seagate drives instead of lowering the quality of the Samsungs.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


Here's my scout. 
Actually built the rig about 2 and half months ago but got around to managing my cables today.

I dislike my power supply, its really clunky and so many unneeded things, (I don't SLI or use half the molex connectors, i should of gotten a full modular psu.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Welcome to the Club JAM3S121. Nice lookin Scout you got there. You can run that 24 pin out the hole in the Mobo tray and then back in again behind the hard drive cage.

Anyway welcome and don't forget to show the club in your sig line. Copy this code into your signature line.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## pengu56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


Here's my scout. 
Actually built the rig about 2 and half months ago but got around to managing my cables today.

I dislike my power supply, its really clunky and so many unneeded things, (I don't SLI or use half the molex connectors, i should of gotten a full modular psu.


There's a snake in your case!








Jokes aside, you can try to route the 24pin through the cutout, stuff the excess loop behind the hard drive cage, then bring the cable through the slot between the hard drive cage/end of the graphics card, and then bend the cable to connect to the MB.
*[EDIT]:* Rockr beat me to the punch lol

Now that I have a modular PSU, I'll never go back to a standard or even a semi-modular PSU


----------



## GTR Mclaren

The enforcer is growing on me.....it looks nice to be honest


----------



## PapaSmurf

At least CM had the good sense to mount the door so it opens from left to right so the drive bays are fully accessible when placed to the right of the user. All too often they mount the door so it opens from right to left which blocks everything when the case is to the right of the user.

The one main thing I don't like about the Enforcer is the internal USB 3.0 connectors. There aren't that many motherboards out there that have internal USB 3.0 connectors on them so for most people those ports are a waste. At least with the external ones that you plugged into the rear I/O USB ports you could plug them into a USB 2 port and still use them.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


The enforcer is growing on me.....it looks nice to be honest


SACRILEGE!!! BLASPHEMY!!!, but to each his own


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


SACRILEGE!!! BLASPHEMY!!!, but to each his own










Remind me NOT to tell what case I have coming.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Remind me NOT to tell what case I have coming.


What case do you have coming?


----------



## Rockr69

I gotta chime in on the Seagate bashing going on. If you go to Newegg and read the reviews of every HDD manufacturer they sell, every single one has an enormous amount of horror stories. I have a Seagate single platter drive that is 500 Gigs and it's been rock solid. I've had all the major brands. Maxtor, Seagate, WD, Hitachi, Samsung, IBM and they all were good drives. I've had failures and I believe that every maker has shipped bad "batches" that tarnish the brand luster for awhile, though I agree that Seagate seems to have suffered the most after the acquisition of Maxtor. Remember Jack in the Box? They couldn't pay customers to come into their stores after the e coli outbreak that almost sunk them, but they powered back from the brink of disaster and look at them now.

I believe Seagate is making a brilliant move here by bringing in the quality of Samsung tech to help overcome the hurdle they faced when they took on the failing Maxtor brand. Just think about how one of you felt about the MSI brand. Also, who made the only significant breakthrough in magnetic drive storage in the last ten years with perpendicular recording technology that allowed the 1-2TB HDDs that everybodoy has now? That's right you guessed it, Seagate. Give em a chance folks. They're a great company with great products overall that had a little hump in their history.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13231281*
> Let's hope that Seagate is smart and uses the acquisition to improve their Seagate drives instead of lowering the quality of the Samsungs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13234675*
> Remind me NOT to tell what case I have coming.


So you're gonna get an Enforcer over a Scout when we took you in the club without even owning a Scout in the first place? You're right to remind me for you not to tell


----------



## flaviz

Please remove me from the club because I was having problems with compatibility and got a new case.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviz;13236894*
> Please remove me from the club because I was having problems with compatibility and got a new case.


If this is your wish. Once a Scout always a Scout we always say around here, so I ask, R U sure?


----------



## Rockr69

Attention Troops!

Let's not forget to show our colors


PHP:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/URL][/center]

PHP Code by: K10

If your a member you gotta be representin'
It's in the first post for membership requirements


----------



## PapaSmurf

Newegg reviews are basically worthless. Way too many posted by people who don;t have a clue. They buy an OEM or Bare drive that is clearly marked as DRIVE ONLY, NO CABLES INCLUDED then complain about the missing data cable and give a 1 egg review. Then you have the morons who have motherboards that have controllers that don't support drives larger than 1TB in size giving 1 egg reviews on 1.5 and 2 TB drives because they aren't recognized. Anyone who buys something based on a Newegg review is either clueless themselves or just asking for trouble.

As for Seagate, just look at the number of reports on legitimate sites and from knowledgeable users who have had a much higher numbeer of problems with the 7200.11 and 7200.12 drives compared to 7200.10 and earlier sSeagate drives as well as the number of 2.5" laptop drive failures due to how much hotter the Seagate laptop drives run than comparable Samsung, WDC, and Hitachi drives. Heck, Seagate has admitted that their 7200.11 drives had faulty firmware. The problem isn't that they HAD a problem, it's that they STILL have a problem and they don't seem to be getting any better. In over 2,000 drives over the past 20 years in my own systems and customers systems over 90% of the hard drive failures not caused by physical damage such as dropping the drive, electrical surges, etc. have occured to Conner, Maxtor, Quantum, and Seagate drives with the remaining less than 10% is comprised of WD, Hitachi, IBM, Samsung, Toshiba, and Fujitsu and a couple of older MFM and RLL brands that I can't remember off hand. Of the Conner, Quantum, Maxtor, and Seagates that failed over half are actual Seagates. That is a large enough sampling to tell me that Seagate is definitely doing something wrong. And a significant number of those Seagates were manufactured long before they acquired Maxtor (who had acquired Conner and Quantum before being acquired by Seagate). Sure the perpendicular recording was a great advancement, but when your drives are failing like mad who cares. At least WD, Hitachi, and Samsung were able to use that technology and make it work reliably. something Seagate hasn't been able to do for several years.

It isn't bashing when legitimate proof is there.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13236873*
> So you're gonna get an Enforcer over a Scout when we took you in the club without even owning a Scout in the first place? You're right to remind me for you not to tell


Nope. As I've stated several times now I do NOT want, nor would I ever get an Enforcer. A HAF 912 Advanced maybe if the price was right, but not a case with a front door.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviz;13236894*
> Please remove me from the club because I was having problems with compatibility and got a new case.


What compatibility problems with the Scout did the HAF X fix?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Since my TX650 problem I will NEVER trust a highly rated product again


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13237255*
> Since my TX650 problem I will NEVER trust a highly rated product again


I'm sure the TX650 is a fine product. Who knows what went wrong with yours, but I can understand you feeling that way.


----------



## MuzicFreq

loved my scout when I got it but lately Im kinda not liking it for the lack of space to put stuff such as great watercooling kit into without modding/external rads. Dont get me wrong it's a great case but there's better out there but for the price you get a good deal of features. Might migrate to the HAF-X case (I love coolermaster).

Also for those who would suggest the 120 rads, Kinda turned off by them since it makes the case look a bit bulky inside.

Also the lack of space for the higher end gpus.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq;13237387*
> loved my scout when I got it but lately Im kinda not liking it for the lack of space to put stuff such as great watercooling kit into without modding/external rads. Dont get me wrong it's a great case but there's better out there but for the price you get a good deal of features. Might migrate to the HAF-X case (I love coolermaster).
> 
> Also for those who would suggest the 120 rads, Kinda turned off by them since it makes the case look a bit bulky inside.
> 
> Also the lack of space for the higher end gpus.


CM needs to update the Scout

There are a lot better options now in the market

dont get me wrong, two years ago it was the best case in the price range, now is not


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13237466*
> CM needs to update the Scout
> 
> There are a lot better options now in the market
> 
> dont get me wrong, two years ago it was the best case in the price range, now is not


So you're saying if they dropped the price to say $69.99 it would be a great case again? I would have to agree with that, but in my opnion, there's not a lot of better options on the market that offer the looks, and features for the price. There are only a few.

I love the challenge my Scout brings to me to find functional and attractive modding solutions to meet my needs. I love everything about the Enforcer, EXCEPT, the door and the looks, but really for me, if it was the new Scout and looked like a Scout; what the hell would I mod? It's got space for a big rad, big vid cards, big PSU, etc...

The only case that has come out lately as a midtower that makes any kind of sense to me at a reasonable price point is the Corsair 600t. It has all the nice features for an easy powerful build and still leaves some room to customize to suit my style. Other than that, I'll stick with my Scout.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq;13237387*
> loved my scout when I got it but lately Im kinda not liking it for the lack of space to put stuff such as great watercooling kit into without modding/external rads. Dont get me wrong it's a great case but there's better out there but for the price you get a good deal of features. Might migrate to the HAF-X case (I love coolermaster).
> 
> Also for those who would suggest the 120 rads, Kinda turned off by them since it makes the case look a bit bulky inside.
> 
> Also the lack of space for the higher end gpus.


Not bulky with a 120mmrad (sure it's a H50 but...), and has lots of space for the highest end graphics card and if it's not enough space, I'll make more.










Overclockin aint just for the elctronics! My Scout is Superclocked!!!


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13237684*
> Not bulky with a 120mmrad (sure it's a H50 but...), and has lots of space for the highest end graphics card and if it's not enough space, I'll make more.


Thats a modded case, I dont like to meddle with taking parts out of the case.
Maybe if they made a Scout the size of a HAF922... NOW THAT I WOULD BUY also with an optional fanless window.

Also I was talking about the RASA120 rad. Also the H70 rad is a tad on the bulky side as well =p
*Gets to photoshopping a scout and a HAF*


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq;13237727*
> Thats a modded case, I dont like to meddle with taking parts out of the case.
> Maybe if they made a Scout the size of a HAF922... NOW THAT I WOULD BUY also with an optional fanless window.
> 
> *Gets to photoshopping a scout and a HAF*


I didn't take a single part out that I didn't put back. I just modded them. Let's remember kiddies, midtower case, midrange components. Graphics cards weren't the giants they're becoming today. The longest cards two years ago was the 58 and 5970 and the GTX 2XX series cards.

We've done great things here with our Scouts and if modding ain't your gig that's cool with me, but don't knock the Scout around for things it was never designed to do.


----------



## unimatrixzero

With the quality and options design and the overall build of the Cooler Master Storm Scout @ $65.00 it is Vastly under valued. I would say "$125.00 should be set for the New Scout II if they stay in line with the New ThermalTake V-9
Guys.. Take a look at what the new Scout could look like.


















Of course put the handles back on and keep the current window design..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13237842*
> With the quality and options design and the overall build of the Cooler Master Storm Scout @ $65.00 it is Vastly under valued. I would say "$125.00 should be set for the New Scout II if they stay in line with the New ThermalTake V-9
> Guys.. Take a look at what the new Scout could look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course put the handles back on and keep the current window design..


To me and this only my opinion, the only redeeming qualities that V9 has is the color and the HDD dock. I could use that almost every week.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, a new Scout should be a case revision with all the features of the Enforcer with the exterior of the Scout reworked to fit the Enforcer chassis. Sell it for $99 and it would be the one of the best selling midtower designs in history.


----------



## unimatrixzero

That and the Docking Station at the top.. or room for a 240 Rad at the top.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq;13237387*
> loved my scout when I got it but lately Im kinda not liking it for the lack of space to put stuff such as great watercooling kit into without modding/external rads. Dont get me wrong it's a great case but there's better out there but for the price you get a good deal of features. Might migrate to the HAF-X case (I love coolermaster).
> 
> Also for those who would suggest the 120 rads, Kinda turned off by them since it makes the case look a bit bulky inside.
> 
> Also the lack of space for the higher end gpus.


Well it was marketed as a LAN case so it was never meant to be full of the most high end things you can fit in a full tower. But from what I've seen it does allow for a lot of good components in the space it allows


----------



## unimatrixzero

Okay Here are some UpDates from The CMSSC HeadQuarters. Project Man Cave.










































































































[URL=http://https//lh5.googleusercontent.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/TbJlR-VTdbI/AAAAAAAALvw/ZsFskMrlYX8/s512/CIMG2245.JPG%5B/IMG]http://https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/TbJlR-VTdbI/AAAAAAAALvw/ZsFskMrlYX8/s512/CIMG2245.JPG[/IMG[/URL]]

[IMG alt="CIMG2244.JPG"]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/TbJoFavFLuI/AAAAAAAALwA/_X6uwRGFuDQ/s512/CIMG2244.JPG









































































He loves The New Man Cave.. he is considering moving in. He just has to figure out where to put the bed.


----------



## LostRib

Going to use the easy button for anything?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13238612*
> Going to use the easy button for anything?


Yeah he's gonna use it to send me to Aruba for a month. All expenses paid.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I heard that Aruba was a place where you would get Raped and killed and the guy that did it would get away with it.. Better go to The Club Med.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13238772*
> I heard that Aruba was a place where you would get Raped and killed and the guy that did it would get away with it.. Better go to The Club Med.


Nah, he's in jail in Chile or somewhere in SA. I'll be safe. Nobody would want to rape and kill a fat guy with hairy manboobs anyway


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13237820*
> I didn't take a single part out that I didn't put back. I just modded them. Let's remember kiddies, midtower case, midrange components. Graphics cards weren't the giants they're becoming today. The longest cards two years ago was the 58 and 5970 and the GTX 2XX series cards.
> 
> We've done great things here with our Scouts and if modding ain't your gig that's cool with me, but don't knock the Scout around for things it was never designed to do.


I never was, I was mearly saying that it's not a case for me anymore and I dont like modding a case to do what I want it to do. I like the case but it's just not good for my type of expanding.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq;13238925*
> I never was, I was mearly saying that it's not a case for me anymore and I dont like modding a case to do what I want it to do. I like the case but it's just not good for my type of expanding.


You are forgiven then JK I re-read your post and just hadn't gotten around to letting you know I got what you were sayin. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13238941*
> You are forgiven then JK I re-read your post and just hadn't gotten around to letting you know I got what you were sayin. Sorry for the confusion


Ah kk


----------



## DireLeon2010

Opinions? Would an upgrade to a Thuban be worthwhile to a budget gamer. Just thinking ahead to maybe the end of summer or Black Friday.


----------



## Rockr69

That would be like saying would a Saleen be a worthwhile upgrade to a Boss 302 Mustang? No, because there's nowhere on the street I can even get the full potential out of the Mustang. But when I go to the track or that lonely stretch of highway heading to Las Vegas in the middle of the night that Saleen would be kick in the ass! And Thubans cost a lot less than a Saleen.

_EDIT_ I miss your R.A.W.R. avatar


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockr69*


nah, he's in jail in chile or somewhere in sa. I'll be safe. Nobody would want to rape and kill a fat guy with hairy manboobs anyway










lmao


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13240390*
> Opinions? Would an upgrade to a Thuban be worthwhile to a budget gamer. Just thinking ahead to maybe the end of summer or Black Friday.


Great Idea


----------



## SouthEastBlue

I painted the inside white a couple weeks back, but now I have a new CPU cooler and I messed about with the cablesa bit to make it neater.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue;13241573*
> I painted the inside white a couple weeks back, but now I have a new CPU cooler and I messed about with the cablesa bit to make it neater.


OH! That is fantabulous looking! Very, very clean. +rep Scout!


----------



## JAM3S121

how hard is it to sleeve the front panel connectors?
also whats a good fully modular psu?

im thinking about selling my corsair one, it makes everything so much harder when i have a spare 4 connector molex cable and sata power cable not being used, as well as two extra pci-e's.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;13243047*
> how hard is it to sleeve the front panel connectors?
> also whats a good fully modular psu?
> 
> im thinking about selling my corsair one, it makes everything so much harder when i have a spare 4 connector molex cable and sata power cable not being used, as well as two extra pci-e's.


instead of selling it for a modular, buy a PSU cover from me then youcan hide the wires under it and you won't have to practically disassemble your rig to get the PSU out.








$20US, $25 with a HDD bay cover. Shipping extra of course.


----------



## JAM3S121

I actually bought a cover from you awhile ago i just couldnt get it in properly until i removed the stormguard lock theft protection thing.

It looks better like this but i still can't find a good place to put the 24 pin, i have it coming thru the HDD rack now above my harddrive which hides some it but still snake like. I dont think i can get it from the cd drive rack.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
and why does my camera look so grainy with almost any picture i take of my pc? its a android phone samsung fascinate there has to be some correction option to fix that


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13240390*
> Opinions? Would an upgrade to a Thuban be worthwhile to a budget gamer. Just thinking ahead to maybe the end of summer or Black Friday.


If you are talking about your sig rig then a higher end graphics card would probably be a better upgrade.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;13243514*
> I actually bought a cover from you awhile ago i just couldnt get it in properly until i removed the stormguard lock theft protection thing.
> 
> It looks better like this but i still can't find a good place to put the 24 pin, i have it coming thru the HDD rack now above my harddrive which hides some it but still snake like. I dont think i can get it from the cd drive rack.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> and why does my camera look so grainy with almost any picture i take of my pc? its a android phone samsung fascinate there has to be some correction option to fix that


Actually the cover is designed to slip over the top of the psu and under the the usb headers, audio headers etc... I notice yours is angled up over and being metal it may short your board.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13243117*
> instead of selling it for a modular, buy a PSU cover from me then youcan hide the wires under it and you won't have to practically disassemble your rig to get the PSU out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20US, $25 with a HDD bay cover. Shipping extra of course.


whata make these out of? (won't mind having one, but in matt instead of gloss and i'd need a hole for my bottom intake fan).


----------



## Rockr69

Acrylic. I could do that. 120mm fan? I have a set sitting here not promised to anyone. Extra $5bucks for the hole and I need a measurement from the drive cage to hole center and from mobo tray to hole center


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13244457*
> whata make these out of? (won't mind having one, but in matt instead of gloss and i'd need a hole for my bottom intake fan).


You can make them out of old VCR's or Cable Boxes. If you don't have one laying around check the local thrift stores, Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc. stores. You can usually find one there for about $5 or less. Measure the size you need and cut it out with a Dremel or Jig/Sabre Saw.


----------



## Rockr69

I appreciate the DIY spirit, but could you quit wreckin my sales?









Anyway, Kaneda, if you want PM me. I gotta go out and get some shipping materials. I had a family crisis yesterday and could get your window out, but I'm on it and it'll go out today.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13244474*
> Acrylic. I could do that. 120mm fan? I have a set sitting here not promised to anyone. Extra $5bucks for the hole and I need a measurement from the drive cage to hole center and from mobo tray to hole center


kk, i may do that, i won't need the hole cut as i've got the hole saw that i used to cut the case with. i'm think that cover with a nice black fan guard over the hole would look nice.... maybe even running a short piece of pvc pipe paint black down the the fan even... hmm.... once i get my new window etched, i may order that cover from you.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I appreciate the DIY spirit, but could you quit wreckin my sales?
















Anyway, Kaneda, if you want PM me. I gotta go out and get some shipping materials. I had a family crisis yesterday and could get your window out, but I'm on it and it'll go out today.


----------



## Rockr69

Okay let me know. If you want it matte black I can just peel the outside, scuff and paint with satin black for no extra cost.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Acrylic. I could do that. 120mm fan? I have a set sitting here not promised to anyone. Extra $5bucks for the hole and I need a measurement from the drive cage to hole center and from mobo tray to hole center


The one he made me is amazing! I would def recommend getting it from Rockr... huge fan!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

10 days since my Scout is in silence


----------



## JAM3S121

hey rockr i fixed the cover like you said.

its a really tight fit though, im sure you designed it to fit the exact dimensions which it does just took awhile to position it correctly. Had to bend the bottom once the top was slightly under the storm guard and then you said it needed to be under the psu mounting thing that holds the psu right?

if i wanted to paint my covers i would just need to sand them up a little then spray paint two coats then a clear coat if i wanted?
anyways thanks again!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LostRib

What measurements do people use for the false bottom? and does it impede airflow?


----------



## JAM3S121

im not sure on the measurements but the false floor type cover for the psu basically won't fit unless you angle it in there. the issue with getting it actually in place is because you are tilting it to get it in its hard to also get it under the case psu mounts which block it from the motherboard. its a tight fit for sure


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


What measurements do people use for the false bottom? and does it impede airflow?


Not as long as you mount the psu with the fan at the bottom drawing in outside air.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


hey rockr i fixed the cover like you said.

its a really tight fit though, im sure you designed it to fit the exact dimensions which it does just took awhile to position it correctly. Had to bend the bottom once the top was slightly under the storm guard and then you said it needed to be under the psu mounting thing that holds the psu right?

if i wanted to paint my covers i would just need to sand them up a little then spray paint two coats then a clear coat if i wanted?
anyways thanks again!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


over the PSU tabs and under the wiring headers. You do have to squeeze it a little, but once you do it few times it gets easier and yes you can scuff and clear for a gloss finish.


----------



## JAM3S121

Yeah its under the headers now and not touching my board at all so we should be good. thanks


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Hey Rock can you give me the exact dimension of that HDD's cover ??

and BTW this fan:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103078

is better than the stock red front fan of the Scout ??


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13246333*
> Hey Rock can you give me the exact dimension of that HDD's cover ??
> 
> and BTW this fan:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103078
> 
> is better than the stock red front fan of the Scout ??


I'll have to get a measurement and I'll PM you, but that fan is identical as the stock fan just no LED and black


----------



## JustinShorb

So UPS dropped the ball with my graphics card and I've had a nearly complete system collecting dust for a couple of days. I sat down to do some rewiring with the horrible molex connectors in the scout (my only complaint so far, and an easy fix) and I'm thinking that I can make better use of the top fan. Any suggestions for mounting it in the drive bays?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue;13241573*
> I painted the inside white a couple weeks back, but now I have a new CPU cooler and I messed about with the cablesa bit to make it neater.


Hey Southie, Great Paint. This my first time seeing a White inside on a scout and If you would have asked me for recommendations on the color choice I would have said it would probably not be that good of a Choice. WRONG. It is an Excellent Choice. That white really Sings with those fan blades. Great Job. Great Imagination and a Really smooth Paint job.. Rep up for your Work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;13243047*
> how hard is it to sleeve the front panel connectors?
> also whats a good fully modular psu?
> im thinking about selling my corsair one, it makes everything so much harder when i have a spare 4 connector molex cable and sata power cable not being used, as well as two extra pci-e's.


Sleeving the front panels are super easy and damn hard at the same time. You have to take the connection at the the mother board off and remove the pins from the USB and Sound headers.. Marking all of them or making sure you have your Motherboard Book handy to locate all the wires .. Check you color code on the USB or make Notes with good old fashioned Pen And Paper.. Then tape the end of the loose wires together tight and work the wire loom over the wire and until the wire loom disappears into the top of the case. Pull back a little and cut your Sleeving and the set your shrink on the end and melt it. Then slowly and surely replace the wires in the right positions.

The Kingwin has the best connectors. Most have the Mainplug and the 4 and 8 pin CPU wire because they don't want any resistance in those circuit and they are always needed.

I like the Corsair because of the flat cables but the Xigmatek and the OCZ are good too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13245285*
> What measurements do people use for the false bottom? and does it impede airflow?


It does not impede airflow. the PSU sucks air from the bottom and blows it out the back and there are no reasons to keep the wires that low cool.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinShorb;13249156*
> So UPS dropped the ball with my graphics card and I've had a nearly complete system collecting dust for a couple of days. I sat down to do some rewiring with the horrible molex connectors in the scout (my only complaint so far, and an easy fix) and I'm thinking that I can make better use of the top fan. Any suggestions for mounting it in the drive bays?


Some zip ties and some foam strips around the edges to isolate the vibrations.


----------



## JAM3S121

I have a 120mm placed in the front of my case in the drive bay, i have my cd/dvd drive on the second row starting from top down. A 120mm pretty much fits perfectly in from the bottom of the drive bay to the spot where my 120mm is with about quarter inch left to work with. I have it wedged in at a angle.

Its definetely the loudest fan in my case though because i dont have any foam or zip tie but i feel like it helps cool the pc really well.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


I have a 120mm placed in the front of my case in the drive bay, i have my cd/dvd drive on the second row starting from top down. A 120mm pretty much fits perfectly in from the bottom of the drive bay to the spot where my 120mm is with about quarter inch left to work with. I have it wedged in at a angle.

Its definetely the loudest fan in my case though because i dont have any foam or zip tie but i feel like it helps cool the pc really well.


you can take a piece of plastic like i did and cut a fan whole and screw it to that and and then screw that to the case, and it will keep it form vibrating.


----------



## JustinShorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


you can take a piece of plastic like i did and cut a fan whole and screw it to that and and then screw that to the case, and it will keep it form vibrating.


I do plan on eventually trying something like Strikers wind tunnel, but until i get some more fans I like your idea.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustinShorb*


I do plan on eventually trying something like Strikers wind tunnel, but until i get some more fans I like your idea.


Thanks, btw,







to another non-Windows user.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Happy Easter Everyone.


----------



## JustinShorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Thanks, btw,







to another non-Windows user.


I used win7 on my previous computer (Best Buy







) but after trying the new Ubuntu release I don't think I'll be going back. Linux has come a long way, and while there are still a few bugs I don't even think it's a close call. Admittedly I haven't used OSX for anything beyond jumping on a friends laptop, but I'm surprised Linux isn't making more headway.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustinShorb*


I used win7 on my previous computer (Best Buy







) but after trying the new Ubuntu release I don't think I'll be going back. Linux has come a long way, and while there are still a few bugs I don't even think it's a close call. Admittedly I haven't used OSX for anything beyond jumping on a friends laptop, but I'm surprised Linux isn't making more headway.


I was in PC IT for 7 years before i switched over to being a mechanic (wierd, i know), and i was a staunch PC fan and avidly against MACs. Then i met my wife (about 10 years ago), her brother is an OSX programmer, so she had an iMac, and after about a year, i had scrapped all my PCs and bought MACs. We now have my Hackintosh, a Macbook, an eMAC and a G4 iMac for the kids... not a copy of Windows running in the house.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Happy Easter Everyone.


 Yes Sir......







My all troops have a blessed Holiday...







Happy Easter..


----------



## unimatrixzero

http://www.youtube.com/user/Enigma87.../0/LOhznpW5DwY


----------



## Xyrate

Happy Easter all! Did a load test last night with Prime65 (Small FFTs one) and the CPU temperature only got as high as 38C. Seems pretty good to me


----------



## JustinShorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


I was in PC IT for 7 years before i switched over to being a mechanic (wierd, i know), and i was a staunch PC fan and avidly against MACs. Then i met my wife (about 10 years ago), her brother is an OSX programmer, so she had an iMac, and after about a year, i had scrapped all my PCs and bought MACs. We now have my Hackintosh, a Macbook, an eMAC and a G4 iMac for the kids... not a copy of Windows running in the house.


Windows is absolute garbage. It's getting slightly more user friendly, but I still feel like the computer is controlling me more than the other way around.


----------



## Rockr69

Happy Easter troops. I'm heading to my mom's farm to cook up some farm raised ribs and sirloin steaks with all the fixin's and will be enjoying some locally vinted Cabernet Suavignon to wash it down. Remember the true meaning of the day and spread the spirit of what it means to your friends and family and strangers that you meet.


----------



## JustinShorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Happy Easter troops. I'm heading to my mom's farm to cook up some farm raised ribs and sirloin steaks with all the fixin's and will be enjoying some locally vinted Cabernet Suavignon to wash it down. Remember the true meaning of the day and spread the spirit of what it means to your friends and family and strangers that you meet.


I'll drink to that!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


I want to build a Hackintosh.. what would be my best place to get advice or driver support for it.. I already have a copy of Leopard but I need to know how to install it on a X86 unit.










OCN has strick policies against discussing using software against the EULA, so I'd be glad to help you out, but we'll have to do it elsewhere or in private chat.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustinShorb*


I'll drink to that!










I'll drink to you drinking to that!


----------



## sky

ordered the CM storm scout yesterday


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sky;13255572*
> ordered the CM storm scout yesterday


Congrats... it is an excellent case!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sky;13255572*
> ordered the CM storm scout yesterday


Welcome, make sure you fill out the form on the front page so we can get you on the roster.


----------



## GIPrice

Can I join?

I thought the cable management was going to be worse.


















You can add GTX 570 to the list of cards that fits, and nicely too.










The motherboard 8 pin is a tight fit but it does work










Fits great in my corner










and looks good with the lights off










Next is wind tunnel mod


----------



## AverageGai

Anyone here have an Asus Sabertooth P67 in their Scout?

I'm thinking of picking the mobo up soon, but I want to make sure that it'll fit. I heard the little cover over the the ports in the back might get in the way of the 120mm fan at the rear.


----------



## Metawin

Hi, I am building my first Storm Scout PC and would like some input on the components that I want to use in it.

Any help or suggestions will be much appreciated!

Note: I have only already ordered the CPU and MB (as of today) all else will be bought as I get paid from work, bi-monthly. Somethings are bought in Newegg Combo Deals and come together, saving me 2 weeks for each, they are the CPU and MB in one combo and Case and PSU in another Combo lastly RAM and Thermal paste being bought together (No Combo Deal on that one though)

The following is listed in the order that I will be purchasing it in.

1. CPU and MB (Combo @ Newegg) $401.99 (Bought this today)









COMBO LINK -- http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.632315

CPU -- AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz 6x

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849

MB -- ASUS Crosshair IV Formula AM3 AMD 890FX

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131644

2. Case and PSU (Combo @ Newegg) $159.98
- 30.00 Rebate
129.98 Total

COMBO LINK -- http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.634445

Case -- COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196

PSU -- COOLER MASTER GX Series RS750-ACAAE3-US 750W

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171053

3. RAM and Thermal Grease $170.00

RAM -- Patriot Viper Xtreme 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-220-535&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo

This RAM setup scored in the top 3 percent of the world in a pitstop scan!

Thermal Compound -- Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007&cm_re=thermal_compound-_-35-100-007-_-Product

4. SSD -- $175.00

REFRENCE FOR THIS SSD -- (It's 3rd from the top) http://www.fastestssd.com/featured/ssd-rankings-the-fastest-solid-state-drives/

SSD -- Corsair Performance 3 Series CSSD-P364GB2-BRKT 2.5" 64GB SATA III MLC

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233153

5. HDD -- 2 TB HD 6gbts/sec ?? (Reliable without breaking the bank).

6. CPU COOLER -- ??? (Hopefully one that goes with the red and black theme I have going).

I LOVE the way this looks and want it as a first choice, but don't know if I will be able to OC with it well or not?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106142&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-CPU+Cooling-_-Thermaltake-_-35106142

This is my 2nd choice if the first does not work well, I know it will fit the storm scout, but not if it will work in east to west configuration with this MB, which I want it to be able too. Does Anyone know here?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-103-089&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=8#scrollFullInfo

7. 2nd GPU for CrossFire (I Already have one!!)







$150.00

This is the best version of the 5770.

GPU -- MSI R5770 Hawk Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127490

So if anyone here can be of any help such as things I have over looked, compatibility issues, better prices somewhere else, better components than the ones I have chosen in the same price range (I am doing this on an very tight budget, please remember!) or just any thoughts you have, I will be very grateful to hear them!!! THX!!!!! ♥♥♥♥


----------



## InF3Rnus

Here's a few pics of my sig rig!









Also... I'm in now.. right?


----------



## Metawin

I see you are using the v6gt, I also am wanting to buy one those for my Storm Scout, Do you think it would be possiable to mod the fan shroud so that you could use the blocked RAM slot???

BTW I am using the Asus Crosshair Formula IV MB


----------



## ryex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13217416*
> Welcome troop! More pics please. Some members have known to start foaming at the mouth while their hair starts to smoke trying to guess what is inside these Scouts. The cure for this is to not make their brains work that hard by supplying pics. Don't bother with words, most of us here don't read the articles anyway. Just pics please.


More pictures it is!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

great rig GIprice

that backplate of the 570 looks awesome, where did you get it ??


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metawin;13260283*
> 
> 2. Case and PSU (Combo @ Newegg) $159.98
> - 30.00 Rebate
> 129.98 Total
> 
> COMBO LINK -- http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.634445
> 
> Case -- COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196
> 
> PSU -- COOLER MASTER GX Series RS750-ACAAE3-US 750W
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171053
> 
> Thermal Compound -- Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007&cm_re=thermal_compound-_-35-100-007-_-Product


First off that PSU is a piece of junk. Very few Coolermaster PSU's are worth a darn, and only one of them is below 850watts, the GX450 which is made by a different manufacturer for them. Quote from the JonnyGuru review.
Quote:


> Performance (40% of the final score) - the Coolermaster GX-750 underwhelmed in just about every way possible. Regulation was only so-so, efficiency was remarkably lower than the 80 Plus test report would have us believe, and the 3.3V rail had more ripple than the last time I did a cannonball into a pool when I was still a three hundred plus pounder. To boot, the unit wouldn't even come close to full power at forty degrees before the overtemp protection came in and shut down the party. I dearly hope that Coolermaster's shipping retail units are better performing than my sample was, but since I couldn't get my hands on one of them I'll have to score this one as I see it. I have to do a 6 here I think.


Spend an extra $10 and get this Antec True Power New 650 which will provide MORE power and more reliable power than that poc CM GX can even dream of providing. If you don't like that one, get one of the PSU's off of the Recommended PSU List. But that system probably won't draw more than 500 watts even with a pair or 5770's in crossfire and heavily overclocked.

AS-5 isn't that good of a choice either. It doesn't hold up well enough, has a time consuming and drawn out curing process, and simply doesn't work as well as newer and more current TIM. Arctic Cooling MX-2 is a better deal money wise and outperforms AS5 by a significant margin. $6.99 with free shipping for a 4gram tube. It's viscosity and consistency is about the same as AS5 so people used to applying it will find MX-2 easy to work with. It's just better.


----------



## LostRib

Just cut out my fan grills today and hopefully my fans arrive on tuesday so i can replace the stock fans and fix all my cable management


----------



## Rockr69

I hope everyone had an excellent Easter and I would like to welcome all the new members. New members, be sure to fill out the survey at the bottom of the 1st post and copy and paste the club php into your sig line.

To answer the Question about the sabertooth p67, yes we have a recent member who has one. Stay tuned for my next post, General Rockr69


----------



## Rockr69

General's Pic of the Week








Astr627's Hackin.Scout.0x0273

Beautifully clean build and nice photo presentation. +rep Scout!


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


great rig GIprice

that backplate of the 570 looks awesome, where did you get it ??


Thanks I am very happy to have moved to the scout, the back plate just came form evga, $21 shipped click here for the backplate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metawin*


I see you are using the v6gt, I also am wanting to buy one those for my Storm Scout, Do you think it would be possiable to mod the fan shroud so that you could use the blocked RAM slot???

BTW I am using the Asus Crosshair Formula IV MB


I don't think it would be possible because the fan is in close proximity to the shroud walls. If you cut the shroud, you would have to cut the fan. The shroud is really like a sleeve. Plus the fan would no longer make good contact with the heatsink.


----------



## Roll Cam Tide

Has anyone else noticed the obnoxious howl that comes from the fans on the side panel?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roll Cam Tide*


Has anyone else noticed the obnoxious howl that comes from the fans on the side panel?


It is an unfortunate thing about this otherwise near perfect case. Either run no fans on it or change it with a clear window like so many of us have done.


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roll Cam Tide*


Has anyone else noticed the obnoxious howl that comes from the fans on the side panel?


Just get some rubber screw rings and see if it helps.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GIPrice*


Just get some rubber screw rings and see if it helps.


It won't help, as there are rubber screw included in the goody box. The howl comes from the air going through the slits. It is unfixable short of cutting them out and using a grill.


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It won't help, as there are rubber screw included in the goody box. The howl comes from the air going through the slits. It is unfixable short of cutting them out and using a grill.


Oh wow, good to know *not* to waste my time


----------



## Roll Cam Tide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It won't help, as there are rubber screw included in the goody box. The howl comes from the air going through the slits. It is unfixable short of cutting them out and using a grill.


That's exactly what ill be doing. How could CM possibily not notice that before they marketed them?

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryex*


More pictures it is!


















































Nice rig.Just take your time to fix the cable management and it will be a fine looking scout!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InF3Rnus*


Here's a few pics of my sig rig!









Also... I'm in now.. right?










I'm really digging that CPU cooler... looks sick!


----------



## Xyrate

I ordered the XFX 6850 this morning!







I'm pretty excited about it. Should be getting here around mid-week.

I have been thinking more and more about getting the

  Corsair H60 because I feel like all my case fans are making my computer loud. My newb questions are should I mount the radiator in the 5.25" Drive Bay? Also, would adding an H60 significantly reduce the sound? My guess would be yes but I wasn't sure if the fan and radiator would be just as loud as my Hyper212+ with 2 fans. Thanks!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GIPrice*


Can I join?

I thought the cable management was going to be worse.


















You can add GTX 570 to the list of cards that fits, and nicely too.










The motherboard 8 pin is a tight fit but it does work










Fits great in my corner










and looks good with the lights off










Next is wind tunnel mod


Absolutely, you can join. Go to page 1 of the thread and at the bottom of post 1 is a survey for membership registration, fill that out. Then grab the club php for your sig and you're done! Very nice setup you have. Welcome aboard Scout.

EDIT: You need to get that thing up off the carpet. Anything rigid will do, but preferably something that will get the case above the top of the carpet fiber


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InF3Rnus*


Here's a few pics of my sig rig!









Also... I'm in now.. right?










You're in, welcome! Go to the bottom of the 1st post in the thread and fill out the survey, then grab the club php for your sig and you're done! Nice Scout you've built.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


I ordered the XFX 6850 this morning!







I'm pretty excited about it. Should be getting here around mid-week.

I have been thinking more and more about getting the Corsair H60 because I feel like all my case fans are making my computer loud. My newb questions are should I mount the radiator in the 5.25" Drive Bay? Also, would adding an H60 significantly reduce the sound? My guess would be yes but I wasn't sure if the fan and radiator would be just as loud as my Hyper212+ with 2 fans. Thanks!


I've had mine over a year. I voided the warranty a long time ago by removing the cold plate and lapping it. I lost some coolant in the process and replaced it with tap water and few drops of bleach to kill any organics I my have introduced (no comments please on how dumb that is), but it's worked out well. I've had it in and out and in and out and I'm playin all night and the music's sooooo right..., sorry The Who voices in my head took over there for a moment. Any way it's been in and out so many times I can't count and it has proved to be an extremely sturdy unit that as of right now is cooling my unlocked PII X2 550 @ 3.6 Ghz to a few degrees over ambient at idle.

The only maintenance I've done is give it a good blow every month or so. IMHumbleO, the H series coolers are the absolute best CPU coolers for the Storm Scout in regards to performance vs. price vs. noise. I run my CPU fan from the BIOS; CPU temp target 40c minimum fan speed-50% and I never hear it.

It's a great little unit. If you do buy it, ignore Corsairs recommendation to mount the fan blowing in, unless you mount in the 5.25'' drive bay.


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Absolutely, you can join. Go to page 1 of the thread and at the bottom of post 1 is a survey for membership registration, fill that out. Then grab the club php for your sig and you're done! Very nice setup you have. Welcome aboard Scout.

EDIT: You need to get that thing up off the carpet. Anything rigid will do, but preferably something that will get the case above the top of the carpet fiber


Thank you! I plan to put wheels on the bottom to raise the case up more off the ground, how tall do you think the wheels would have to be?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GIPrice*


Thank you! I plan to put wheels on the bottom to raise the case up more off the ground, how tall do you think the wheels would have to be?


2" above the carpet minimum.


----------



## unimatrixzero

These are some great wheels.










Or get in touch with FannBlade and get a set of his custom Billit Feet. They are Awesome.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roll Cam Tide;13261683*
> Has anyone else noticed the obnoxious howl that comes from the fans on the side panel?


Turn your fan Speed down or drop the voltage to 7.5 VDC to stop it.. It is the window design


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13261354*
> General's Pic of the Week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astr627's Hackin.Scout.0x0273
> 
> Beautifully clean build and nice photo presentation. +rep Scout!


I concur.. I love that board.. Very Clean and nice build. congrats.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roll Cam Tide;13261683*
> Has anyone else noticed the obnoxious howl that comes from the fans on the side panel?


That's just a sucking sound coming from AU. LOL Roll Damn Tide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko;13263230*
> Nice rig.Just take your time to fix the cable management and it will be a fine looking scout!












Hey I just had an idea for your Case N

1 Brushed aluminum here
2. Brushed Aluminum here too
3 Brushed aluminum down the Channel.
4. Not really that important.. Never mind..


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageGai;13260074*
> Anyone here have an Asus Sabertooth P67 in their Scout?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking the mobo up soon, but I want to make sure that it'll fit. I heard the little cover over the the ports in the back might get in the way of the 120mm fan at the rear.


Yep it fits great! Astr627 has one as well as myself.


----------



## Metawin

Thank you for taking the time to look into it!!!

First I don't know if you looked up the right PSU (v2.31) Which has gotten very good reviews, here are some links.

This PSU has won awards, also remember that I am getting it in a Combo Deal with my Storm Scout. I really hope we are talking about two different PSU's as I would really like at least a 750watt for future upgrades.

http://www.pro-clockers.com/powersupplies/1255-coolermaster-gx-750-power-supply.html?start=3

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3439/cooler_master_gx_750w_power_supply/

http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1782

Thank you also for your help with the Thermal Paste, I had been going off of these recommendations

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-April-2011/1246/5

I will defiantly be looking into what you recommended though and thanks for the input.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metawin;13269012*
> Thank you for taking the time to look into it!!!
> 
> First I don't know if you looked up the right PSU (v2.31) Which has gotten very good reviews, here are some links.
> 
> This PSU has won awards, also remember that I am getting it in a Combo Deal with my Storm Scout. I really hope we are talking about two different PSU's as I would really like at least a 750watt for future upgrades.
> 
> http://www.pro-clockers.com/powersupplies/1255-coolermaster-gx-750-power-supply.html?start=3
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3439/cooler_master_gx_750w_power_supply/
> 
> http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1782
> 
> Thank you also for your help with the Thermal Paste, I had been going off of these recommendations
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-April-2011/1246/5
> 
> I will defiantly be looking into what you recommended though and thanks for the input.


Nope, it's the exact same psu in the JonnyGuru review. Part number RS750-ACAAE3-US v2.31. Awards are only as good as the place or person handing them out. A Newegg Award is mostly based on SALES of the unit or on PRESS reviews, not on actual testing done by a qualified reviewer with the proper equipment.

NONE of those review sites have the equipment to do a proper test of the PSU and/or don't use them do a proper test. Read the review I linked to from JonnyGuru where they actually tested it using the proper test equipment to measure ripple and electrical noise. That is something none of the reviews you listed have the capability of being able to measure and the people posting the review probably wouldn't know how to use if they did. Tweaktown's review is especially bad in this respect in that they claim to have the equipment, but then don't actually do the tests (or at least don't report them). It's bogus reviews like that that make it difficult for people to know who to trust. You can go with that piece of garbage if you want. but the chances are you will regret it when it fails on your or you start having stability problems down the road. It will probably work okay for a month or two, then it will start breaking down. You've been warned.

If you don't believe me go to the PSU forum here and check with them. Although some of the people posting there wouldn't know their butts from a hole in the ground, there are some people like Phaedrus, Tator Tot, and a few others who really know their stuff and can point you in the right direction. I would specifically ask for Tator and Phaedrus' opinion on that PSU. If you do insist on a 750 watter then refer to the Recommended PSU List to find a good one. Notice how that psu isn't listed. There is a reason for that and you would be wise to heed that.

Remember that the PSU is the HEART of your system. If you don't have a GOOD psu you will never have a good computer. Scrimp somewhere else if you have to, but get a good psu. That's what powers all of the componants in the system.


----------



## GoodInk

I hope everyone had a great Easter, I know I did. I spent it at Roatan diving all weekend long. Welcome to all the new people, and to SouthEastBlue I love what you have done with your Scout., +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue;13241573*
> I painted the inside white a couple weeks back, but now I have a new CPU cooler and I messed about with the cablesa bit to make it neater.


And here is one pic from my weekend under water.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13266643*
> These are some great wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or get in touch with FannBlade and get a set of his custom Billit Feet. They are Awesome.


QFT, i have these on my Lian-LI, thinking of putting them on my Haf 932 when i move downstairs into the basement for the summer. Woot for 55-60C(12C-15C) temps in my basement. Should make OC'ing some real fun with WC.


----------



## Metawin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13269413*
> Nope, it's the exact same psu in the JonnyGuru review. Part number RS750-ACAAE3-US v2.31. Awards are only as good as the place or person handing them out. A Newegg Award is mostly based on SALES of the unit or on PRESS reviews, not on actual testing done by a qualified reviewer with the proper equipment.
> 
> Hey thanks for replying!
> 
> I was not talking about newegg awards though, I was referring to the tech and OC sites that test these things. I use newegg for the reviews of the people who actually own it, and they were positive(any complaining was mostly because it was not modular).
> 
> Here is a link to a site that reviewed it and used some of the tests you were talking about and then gave it their silver award.
> 
> http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1782&pageID=8392
> 
> I went to your link and it was informative, but it was kind of dated, he was using a pre-production test unit. Even with that said, he still gave it good marks at the end, just not top teir, which is not that important to me.
> 
> All of the review sites that I have read have given it good marks (not stellar, think B student) and that was about 8 of them, along with the newegg reviews (4eggs, would be 5 but not modular) I am just not convinced its that bad. I do like the way Jonny phrases things though LOL.
> 
> If you have any suggestions on a 750 watt PSU, along the same price point of the Combo deal (or even SLIGHTLY more expensive than that) I would be grateful if you shared it, I am not married to this PSU by any means.
> 
> Thank you for your insight on this.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Metawin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> 
> Nope, it's the exact same psu in the JonnyGuru review. Part number RS750-ACAAE3-US v2.31. Awards are only as good as the place or person handing them out. A Newegg Award is mostly based on SALES of the unit or on PRESS reviews, not on actual testing done by a qualified reviewer with the proper equipment.
> 
> Hey thanks for replying!
> 
> I was not talking about newegg awards though, I was referring to the tech and OC sites that test these things. I use newegg for the reviews of the people who actually own it, and they were positive(any complaining was mostly because it was not modular).
> 
> Here is a link to a site that reviewed it and used some of the tests you were talking about and then gave it their silver award.
> 
> http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1782&pageID=8392
> 
> I went to your link and it was informative, but it was kind of dated, he was using a pre-production test unit. Even with that said, he still gave it good marks at the end, just not top teir, which is not that important to me.
> 
> All of the review sites that I have read have given it good marks (not stellar, think B student) and that was about 8 of them, along with the newegg reviews (4eggs, would be 5 but not modular) I am just not convinced its that bad. I do like the way Jonny phrases things though LOL.
> 
> If you have any suggestions on a 750 watt PSU, along the same price point of the Combo deal (or even SLIGHTLY more expensive than that) I would be grateful if you shared it, I am not married to this PSU by any means.
> 
> Thank you for your insight on this.
> 
> 
> The xfx black 750w is one of the best 750w psu's out there. Also semi-modular and $99 after rebate.


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Or get in touch with FannBlade and get a set of his custom Billit Feet. They are Awesome.


Can I see a picture of the feet?


----------



## Kaneda13

you can use all kinds of things to build case feet, i build these out of timing chain sprockets off the crankshaft of a 2008-2010 Mini Cooper S. Granted, new they are $36.50 each, and it takes 8 to make it.... wow, $292 worth of case feet. maybe a bit excessive.


----------



## Metawin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metawin;13270702*
> Here is a link to a site that reviewed it and used some of the tests you were talking about and then gave it their silver award.


Sorry I posted the Wrong link.









THis is the site I was talking about

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/522

I will say that it was stated that it gave slighty above normal noise on the 3.3 v line if it went above 650watt usage for sustained periods, which I will NEVER be doing with this PSU.

I should have said in the first post that I will only be keeping this PSU until I upgrade my graphic cards, not for life lol.

Please bear in mind that I am getting this PSU for about 30.00 dollars brand new from Newegg if bought with my Storm Scout.

I would still like some suggestions on PSUs if you have any.


----------



## Metawin

Blue Destroyer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Metawin*
> 
> 
> The xfx black 750w is one of the best 750w psu's out there. Also semi-modular and $99 after rebate.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have read good reviews of it somewhere else also and really like it.
> 
> What is your opinion on this PSU as compared the xfx one as it is slightly less expensive and that is an important consideration for me right now.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371026


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13266643*
> Or get in touch with FannBlade and get a set of his custom Billit Feet. They are Awesome.


Not anymore, he is having health issues.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-artisans/982945-blade-works-grand-opening-sale.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metawin;13270702*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13269413*
> Nope, it's the exact same psu in the JonnyGuru review. Part number RS750-ACAAE3-US v2.31. Awards are only as good as the place or person handing them out. A Newegg Award is mostly based on SALES of the unit or on PRESS reviews, not on actual testing done by a qualified reviewer with the proper equipment.
> 
> Hey thanks for replying!
> 
> I was not talking about newegg awards though, I was referring to the tech and OC sites that test these things. I use newegg for the reviews of the people who actually own it, and they were positive(any complaining was mostly because it was not modular).
> 
> Here is a link to a site that reviewed it and used some of the tests you were talking about and then gave it their silver award.
> 
> http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1782&pageID=8392
> 
> I went to your link and it was informative, but it was kind of dated, he was using a pre-production test unit. Even with that said, he still gave it good marks at the end, just not top teir, which is not that important to me.
> 
> All of the review sites that I have read have given it good marks (not stellar, think B student) and that was about 8 of them, along with the newegg reviews (4eggs, would be 5 but not modular) I am just not convinced its that bad. I do like the way Jonny phrases things though LOL.
> 
> If you have any suggestions on a 750 watt PSU, along the same price point of the Combo deal (or even SLIGHTLY more expensive than that) I would be grateful if you shared it, I am not married to this PSU by any means.
> 
> Thank you for your insight on this.
> 
> 
> 
> The link you posted did NOT use proper test equipment and has no way of testing ripple or noise so it's results are bogus at best.
> 
> And dated doesn't mean it's wrong. I'll take a review from JonnyGuru over any other review out there. Those guys are the most knowledgeable and have the best equipment to do proper reviews.
> 
> Phaedrus, one of the most knowledgeable people on PSU's you will find put that PSU into perspective.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;10094089*
> CoolerMaster is one of those brands that everyone respects, but when you actually look closely many of their products (though not all) have an air of iffiness about them. In particular, their power supplies.
> 
> *GX* 650W - 750W:
> The GX series is marketed by CoolerMaster toward gamers as a budget PSU. The naming scheme is reminiscent of Corsair's "*X" nomenclature. *Don't be fooled. Only the 750W model has been tested; it was found that the +3.3V ripple goes out of spec at 450W load, and the +12V goes out of spec at 550W. If you've read my articles you know that excessive ripple hinders overclocking and can damage components. Thus this is no more than a 450W power supply in real use.* The 750W's current price at Newegg is $80. Seeing as how you can get a Corsair VX450 for $65 or a SeaSonic S12II Bronze 430W for $66, that gives this Seventeam-built CoolerMaster product a null value.
> 
> *Further Reading*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That tells you how poorly most review sites do when they don't use the proper equipment they it needs to be used for a review.
> 
> I already mentioned what PSU you should get. You won't draw 500 watts with the system you have. Even with some upgrades you would be more than fine for the foreseeable future with the Antec True Power New 650.
> 
> But do what you want or make a thread in the PSU forum here and get some other opinions from some of the other people here that know PSUs. I've told you what I think and that you would be making a big mistake. That PSU can only supply 450watts of CLEAN power to your system. It might be able to put out more power than 450, but it is so far out of spec that it will cause instability, power overclocking, and can damage your other components. My advice is don't buy the second vid card and spend the money on a good PSu instead. Save up a little more and get a second vid card later.
> 
> But I'm done with this. I've told you what I think, but if you want an unstable system with cheap components go for it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13270752*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Metawin;13270702*
> 
> The xfx black 750w is one of the best 750w psu's out there. Also semi-modular and $99 after rebate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you basically no technical or customer support for them here in the USA. They may be built by Seasonic, but there is no guarantee that they haven't cheapened the components used in them, especially recently. XFX has really gone downhill lately.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Metawin

PapaSmurf said:


> Metawin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link you posted did NOT use proper test equipment and has no way of testing ripple or noise so it's results are bogus at best.
> 
> And dated doesn't mean it's wrong. I'll take a review from JonnyGuru over any other review out there. Those guys are the most knowledgeable and have the best equipment to do proper reviews.
> 
> Phaedrus, one of the most knowledgeable people on PSU's you will find put that PSU into perspective.
> 
> That tells you how poorly most review sites do when they don't use the proper equipment they it needs to be used for a review.
> 
> I already mentioned what PSU you should get. You won't draw 500 watts with the system you have. Even with some upgrades you would be more than fine for the foreseeable future with the Antec True Power New 650.
> 
> But do what you want or make a thread in the PSU forum here and get some other opinions from some of the other people here that know PSUs. I've told you what I think and that you would be making a big mistake. That PSU can only supply 450watts of CLEAN power to your system. It might be able to put out more power than 450, but it is so far out of spec that it will cause instability, power overclocking, and can damage your other components. My advice is don't buy the second vid card and spend the money on a good PSu instead. Save up a little more and get a second vid card later.
> 
> But I'm done with this. I've told you what I think, but if you want an unstable system with cheap components go for it.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*
> 
> 
> But you basically no technical or customer support for them here in the USA. They may be built by Seasonic, but there is no guarantee that they haven't cheapened the components used in them, especially recently. XFX has really gone downhill lately.
> 
> 
> LOL calm down
Click to expand...


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metawin*


LOL calm down


Metawin, Papsmurf has been very patient and provided you the PSU he recommends as well as a list of other recommended PSUs. I can understand his frustration when you keep coming back and still suggesting the same PSU. If you don't want to take his advice that is fine but honestly, the man has given you ample information to make an educated decision.

+Rep Papa, I found your posts informative. Will def be using that list on my next build


----------



## Metawin

Does anyone here know if I should get Antec True Power New 650 instead of the Antec EarthWatts EA750 which is only about $6.00 more?

I know the 750 is slightly larger than normal, does anyone know of there being a problem with that in the Storm Scout?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The EA-750 is a Delta built unit, but it's a slightly older design. It's better than the GX-750, but it isn't as good as the TP New 650. A quick look at the Recommended PSU List I keep linking you to shows you that it does NOT appear on it. That's really all you need to know to make that decision.


----------



## Metawin

I think I am going to go with the Antec TruePower New TP-750 instead.

It is on the list, jonnyguru gave it a 9.5, it has 4 out of 5 eggs on newegg and its under $100.00 (99.99 with free shipping







)

The only problem is that newegg went out of stock on it yesterday!
Oh well I have to wait two weeks anyway, besides newegg's RMA policy is worth the wait.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371025

Feel free to add more if you find a better/less expensive one around the same quality and power.

Thanks for all of the help guys.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That would be an excellent choice.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

my corsair PSU is on its way to Cali !!!

Corsair send me a prepaid invoice shipping, that was a fine move









and BTW....I think Im going to use this weeks without my PC to paint my Scout...

anyone know about a program like Photoshop or something to use this pic:










to change the colors ?? I mean I want to see how the side panel will look with silver paint

thanks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


my corsair PSU is on its way to Cali !!!

Corsair send me a prepaid invoice shipping, that was a fine move









and BTW....I think Im going to use this weeks without my PC to paint my Scout...

anyone know about a program like Photoshop or something to use this pic:










to change the colors ?? I mean I want to see how the side panel will look with silver paint

thanks


It'll look silver.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


my corsair PSU is on its way to Cali !!!

Corsair send me a prepaid invoice shipping, that was a fine move









and BTW....I think Im going to use this weeks without my PC to paint my Scout...

anyone know about a program like Photoshop or something to use this pic:










to change the colors ?? I mean I want to see how the side panel will look with silver paint

thanks


Gimp and Paint.net are both free and pretty good.


----------



## Astr627

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


General's Pic of the Week








Astr627's Hackin.Scout.0x0273

Beautifully clean build and nice photo presentation. +rep Scout!


Thanks it's my honor. As they said I really have to take care of that cable







. I will rewire soon and upload new photos.


----------



## Rockr69

I look forward to seeing it. You should have plenty of room to run it behind the MOBO tray and drop it in from the top.


----------



## AverageGai

Do you guys think the EVGA P67 FTW board will fit in the scout?

I'm not sure whether it's ATX or E-ATX, but it seems like ATX from the picture.

http://www.evga.com/PRODUCTS/enlarge.asp?PN=160-SB-E679-KR&I=5

I'm a bit worried about the heatsink right above the CPU socket.

Do you guys think it'll get in the way of the top exhaust fan on the Scout?

There are a few angles so it might be easier to tell.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I think you are right.. That heat sink extends about 1 inch over the top of the board.. Worse comes to worse you dremel it even with the MOBO and then paint the cut ends black to make it look stock again.


----------



## Xyrate

NewEgg has the H60 on sale for $56.99 after rebate. Also, they have a 15% off CPU coolers (code: BTEKFHE23) in case anyone else is interested


----------



## unimatrixzero

Here is the P55 board installed vanilla in the box.. What do you think.??


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13276685*
> Here is the P55 board installed vanilla in the box.. What do you think.??


Could always get a slim 140mm fan for the top if there is an issue.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I think he would have to take out the fan entirely to make it work.. unless you could find a 5 mm. deep fan.


----------



## unimatrixzero

The SHARK might Help you with clearance problems. It is pretty thin.


----------



## Xyrate

Is the fan that comes with the H60/H50 pretty quiet? I'm trying to get my computer to be as silent as possible... any recommendation on fans that are still good but quiet? I'm planning on mounting the radiator in the CD Bay. Thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13277480*
> Is the fan that comes with the H60/H50 pretty quiet? I'm trying to get my computer to be as silent as possible... any recommendation on fans that are still good but quiet? I'm planning on mounting the radiator in the CD Bay. Thanks!


These would be all most completely silent running at 100%.
http://www.svc.com/d1225c12b3ap-13.html

These are are PWM and have a built in daise chain so you could do push pull and stay quite, but at 100% you will here them but will not be loud.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186033&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Case+Fans-_-ARCTIC+COOLING-_-35186033

Normaly I would say AP-14's or 15's but good luck finding any. It sounds like they are not making them anymore and if anyone can find them they are buying them up.


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13276757*
> I think he would have to take out the fan entirely to make it work.. unless you could find a 5 mm. deep fan.


Hmm.... would taking out the top exhaust fan entirely be a plausible idea or will my temperature shoot up if I do?

I only have 2 intakes in the front, 1 exhaust at the rear, and 1 exhaust at the top in my case at the moment.

I saw the Shark fan you posted, but I'm still not sure if it'll clear enough room for that heatsink.


----------



## GIPrice

Why don't you just get the board and then work from there?


----------



## Kaneda13

Well, the good news ma'am I found your #1 piston, the bad news, it's not in the #1 cylinder.


----------



## GIPrice

How does that even happen?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GIPrice*


How does that even happen?


That's the weird thing, we aren't even sure. The oil was full and pretty good looking, full coolant. the timing was still correct and the other cylinders are just find. the rod broke and went through the front of the engine, the piston hit the top and took out all the #1 valves and spark plug, then bounced back down into the crank counter weights (which ground it up nicely and spit it into the oil pan). customer states she was just driving on the interstate and the engine died. personally, i think she had it in manual 2 or 3 (automatic trans) and it held up for as long as it could, then boom...


----------



## GIPrice

Wish I was still in my autoshop class so I could ask doug about this.


----------



## Kaneda13

eh, the aftermarket-bought-online-never-pay-to-have-your-car-fixed-warranty had her pay the $1K to have me strip the head and oil pan off so they can inspect it, and if they decline it, she's out the $1K and still has a car with a dead engine that's now taken apart.


----------



## H969

sheesh, I would Not have paid 1k for an inspection!! 
She is paying to give them evidence to use against her?


----------



## Kaneda13

i hope not, but i have seen these places really screw over someone. honestly, my guess is that they will come look at it in a couple of days, and say they are going to put a junk yard engine in it at some other repair shop, and stick her with the $1k bill, but again, that's just my guess.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


sheesh, I would Not have paid 1k for an inspection!! 
She is paying to give them evidence to use against her?


oh, if she didn't agree to pay to have it taken apart, then since they couldn't see the internals they would deny the claim. i honestly think it's a ploy to try to scare the customer out of a claim.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


i hope not, but i have seen these places really screw over someone. honestly, my guess is that they will come look at it in a couple of days, and say they are going to put a junk yard engine in it at some other repair shop, and stick her with the $1k bill, but again, that's just my guess.

oh, if she didn't agree to pay to have it taken apart, then since they couldn't see the internals they would deny the claim. i honestly think it's a ploy to try to scare the customer out of a claim.


 Wow!!
Whats wrong with this picture?
What year and make of car was it?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Wow!!
Whats wrong with this picture?
What year and make of car was it?


It's a 2005 MINI Cooper with 75K miles on it.


----------



## H969

Don't know anything about them...
She is screwed though?ha
What are those metal windings, they look like thay came from a lathe?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


It's a 2005 MINI Cooper with 75K miles on it.


Damn that makes me sad. I have a 2008 Mini, close to 50k


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Don't know anything about them...
She is screwed though?ha
What are those metal windings, they look like thay came from a lathe?


those are the oil control rings. used to be a circle around the piston to hold oil between the piston and the cylinder wall so the cylinder wall didn't get scratched... used to...


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Damn that makes me sad. I have a 2008 Mini, close to 50k










which model?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13284507*
> which model?


Cooper S... Been happy with it so far. No complaints but that is probably because nothing has gone wrong yet (except the tires crapping out at 25k miles)


----------



## AverageGai

Never mind about what I asked about the EVGA P67 FTW fitting in the Scout. I just realized that it's an EATX form factor board.

Sigh, seems like all the boards I like are EATX T.T


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13282707*
> Well, the good news ma'am I found your #1 piston, the bad news, it's not in the #1 cylinder.


Looks to me like a Valve opened and stayed open during the compression and firing phase and the blow back caused the valve assembly to be thrown into the Chamber. Then at that moment the piston came back up for its next cycle and was ruptured by the valve assembly.. No matter. that is a new head job my friend.


----------



## AverageGai

Will a GTX 570 fit in the case w/o any modifications?

Like, will the whole card clear?

I've noticed the card is a bit slanted where the front side of the card is actually a bit shorter than the PCB side.

What I want to know is whether the entire PCB will fit into this case.


----------



## raspinudo

Just ordered all my sleeving stuff from mdpc-x







. I decided to go ahead and sleeve myself for a few reasons in the end; 1)It seems less clunky then running connectors 2)I have done a wire tuck on my honda for reference:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raspinudo/5605914946/
so this type of wiring can't be too difficult when it's just re-sleeving then re-pinning. 3) it was wayyy cheaper then buying it from performance pcs, by about 100 bucks in my case. For color I went with blue(B-Magic) to be precise. Other than that, the next update will come thursday after my midterm when I get to finish up my dvd drive.


----------



## LostRib

Now that i've swapped out all the stock fans, any good Mod ideas for the "stealth" LED on/off button?


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageGai;13287516*
> Will a GTX 570 fit in the case w/o any modifications?
> 
> Like, will the whole card clear?
> 
> I've noticed the card is a bit slanted where the front side of the card is actually a bit shorter than the PCB side.
> 
> What I want to know is whether the entire PCB will fit into this case.


Yes it will fit


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIPrice;13288129*
> Yes it will fit


Thank you =)


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageGai;13288296*
> Thank you =)


Your welcome


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13286248*
> Cooper S... Been happy with it so far. No complaints but that is probably because nothing has gone wrong yet (except the tires crapping out at 25k miles)


if you haven't yet, make sure you get the timing chain tensioner replaced/checked before you hit 50K and go out of warranty.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raspinudo;13287610*
> Just ordered all my sleeving stuff from mdpc-x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I decided to go ahead and sleeve myself for a few reasons in the end; 1)It seems less clunky then running connectors 2)I have done a wire tuck on my honda for reference:
> 
> 
> so this type of wiring can't be too difficult when it's just re-sleeving then re-pinning. 3) it was wayyy cheaper then buying it from performance pcs, by about 100 bucks in my case. For color I went with blue(B-Magic) to be precise. Other than that, the next update will come thursday after my midterm when I get to finish up my dvd drive.


Nice work!!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13289586*
> if you haven't yet, make sure you get the timing chain tensioner replaced/checked before you hit 50K and go out of warranty.


Thanks... I have an inspection next Wednesday. I will talk to them about it. Is there some specific reason I should tell them on why I need it replaced?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13290461*
> Thanks... I have an inspection next Wednesday. I will talk to them about it. Is there some specific reason I should tell them on why I need it replaced?


As long as it's a hard top 08, there is an issue with the timing chain tensioner failing and leaving to much slack in the chain, eventually resulting in engine damage. Tell them you have heard a rattle from the engine on cold starts.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13292156*
> As long as it's a hard top 08, there is an issue with the timing chain tensioner failing and leaving to much slack in the chain, eventually resulting in engine damage. Tell them you have heard a rattle from the engine on cold starts.


Thanks! I will mention hearing the sound. Should I go ahead and tell them I heard about the timing chain tensioner failing or just leave it at the sound?


----------



## wompwomp

Hey guys a have a question.

So I was planning on getting a FAN controller for my scout (prob the nzxt sentry 2) but I heard I won't be able to connect the LED fans to it due to the connection or power consumption or something like that. Is this true?

Also are their any other fan controllers you guys recommend?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13292347*
> Thanks! I will mention hearing the sound. Should I go ahead and tell them I heard about the timing chain tensioner failing or just leave it at the sound?


no, just mention a rattling noise on cold start, there's a bulletin that tells them what to check, you should get a car program update too, depending on when it was last programmed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13295383*
> Hey guys a have a question.
> 
> So I was planning on getting a FAN controller for my scout (prob the nzxt sentry 2) but I heard I won't be able to connect the LED fans to it due to the connection or power consumption or something like that. Is this true?
> 
> Also are their any other fan controllers you guys recommend?


depends on the fan. the fans that come in the scout have separate power connectors for the LEDs and the fan; so there won't be a greater draw than just a fan. however (and this is speculation on my part), i suppose an LED without a separate connector for power could draw enough power to damage a controller, but i've never heard of it. LED's draw really low amperage.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13286379*
> Looks to me like a Valve opened and stayed open during the compression and firing phase and the blow back caused the valve assembly to be thrown into the Chamber. Then at that moment the piston came back up for its next cycle and was ruptured by the valve assembly.. No matter. that is a new head job my friend.


nope, got a better look at it today when the inspector came in (again). all 4 valves on that cylinder where still intact, just bent closed. according to the inspector (and i think this is total crap), while driving along the interstate, she ingested water into the #1 cylinder, hydro locking that cylinder and breaking the connecting rod. the rod punched through the block, and the next fire blew the piston into the crank. now, there is no water in the oil pan, intake manifold, or any other cylinder; and even though it has been raining for the last 4 days straight, the engine air filter managed to dry out while it was sitting in the back lot under the hood. the aftermarket warranty company advised her to contact her insurance company and start a claim.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13295383*
> Hey guys a have a question.
> 
> So I was planning on getting a FAN controller for my scout (prob the nzxt sentry 2) but I heard I won't be able to connect the LED fans to it due to the connection or power consumption or something like that. Is this true?
> 
> Also are their any other fan controllers you guys recommend?


Picture thanks to AcousticPC.com









NO.. If you are using Coolermaster R-4 stock fans that is not true. YOU WILL be able to use it and control all the fans in your rig with this. Just make sure you hook up the fans to the controller and not the LED Wires. That is the only problem that I could see.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quick question and hoping someone can help, I'm about to start building the rig in my sig and was curious if anyone knew where to get a solid side panel?

The side panel with the window, I want a solid one because I'm planning to have a very custom window cut into it for the build as opposed to trying to work with the one in it. Preferably a flat one without the contours but either way.

I haven't purchased the case yet but I'm dead set on using it. If someone knows where I can get my hands on this, please let me know!!









Edit***

Am also up for any alternative side panels that fit with this one if they're solid. Don't mind slightly modding them to fit!

Anybody know if the mobo side panel is reversible to work on the other side if you rotate it???


----------



## rikaldrey

I've seen some side panels on the us cm store. I don't know if they stock in eu. Well, the side panels are interchangeable. So you can fit the blank and customize it, while you mesh the other or a solid black perspex. That's what I'm planning to do with mine. Actually I joined the CM Casemod Contest, with the entry Guerilla Scout, but I don't know if I will finish it on time. My first mod ever, and first hand experience with tools and fabrication! It's fun.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rikaldrey;13304176*
> Well, the side panels are interchangeable.


Great to know


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Picture thanks to AcousticPC.com










I actually got that fan controller but returned it to Amazon because it was covered in glue. I couldn't understand why the back was just covered in glue from a hot glue gun. Might want to be careful and get it from a place that has a good exchange policy imo. I could have just been really unlucky with mine









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*


Quick question and hoping someone can help, I'm about to start building the rig in my sig and was curious if anyone knew where to get a solid side panel?

The side panel with the window, I want a solid one because I'm planning to have a very custom window cut into it for the build as opposed to trying to work with the one in it. Preferably a flat one without the contours but either way.

I haven't purchased the case yet but I'm dead set on using it. If someone knows where I can get my hands on this, please let me know!!


Rockr69 can make you a custom side panel; you will just remove the rivets and replace the side window with the one he provides you. You can PM him if you are interested.

For actually buying the case, if you are in the US, TigerDirect seems to be the cheapest at $69.99 (+shipping). Google shopping results just in case you are interested in looking at other retailers.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Rockr69 can make you a custom side panel; you will just remove the rivets and replace the side window with the one he provides you. You can PM him if you are interested.


Thanks for the heads up, but I want to cut a design into the metal, then rivet a window behind it as opposed to using the opening already provided







.

If I could find someone that wanted to trade their mobo side panel for my windowed side panel it would be perfect. Otherwise I'm going to either have to find somewhere that sells them, find and mod an alternative from another case, or interchange my 2 and do something with the giant window opening on the mobo side.

Edit***

Are you guys positive the mobo side panel is interchangeable?? Just been on the US CM site and they have them for $12 and that's perfect


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rikaldrey*


I've seen some side panels on the us cm store. I don't know if they stock in eu. Well, the side panels are interchangeable. So you can fit the blank and customize it, while you mesh the other or a solid black perspex. That's what I'm planning to do with mine. Actually I joined the CM Casemod Contest, with the entry Guerilla Scout, but I don't know if I will finish it on time. My first mod ever, and first hand experience with tools and fabrication! It's fun.










I am 99 percent sure that they are interchangable.

First check and see if you put can put the non-windowed side on the windowed side.

If that is possible then this is an easy fix. You can buy a replacement side panel for about 8 dollars US on Coolermaster.com.


----------



## Rockr69

Both side panels are 100% interchangeable. Ive done it. Even the screw holes line up.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Nice. Thanks guys, much appreciated. Looks like I'll be joining the ranks soon...


----------



## unimatrixzero

Hey guys I just found this web site.. Great Prices.. I have bought from them and it was good service.


----------



## unimatrixzero

If you want a really good fan controller here is a review on the Lamptron.

When My dad was an Electrician, lamptron was some of the best electrical products out there for switches and Automated controls.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*


Nice. Thanks guys, much appreciated. Looks like I'll be joining the ranks soon...


Looking forward to expanding the family across the pond.


----------



## unimatrixzero

yes. General, Oh.. A Question Sir. Since I am the son of the Founder of the CMSSC may I be an honorary member of the CMSSC. Please anyone, if you have a problem with this I will not ask again, and stand back from here.. But I will still post.. Thank you.

I am currently in contact with one of the bigger Moderators about having Enigma8750 reinstated. We hope to hear from them soon on this matter..

My Father Sends his Love..

Alex.


----------



## Rockr69

I send your dad love in return, however I tolerate no nepotism. I do however smell an upcoming proclamation of your contribution to this club.

As I will probably get in trouble for this, I hope if he does get re-instated, the poo-poo storm will swell to enormous heights. Hee, Hee, Hee!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13305857*
> yes. General, Oh.. A Question Sir. Since I am the son of the Founder of the CMSSC may I be an honorary member of the CMSSC. Please anyone, if you have a problem with this I will not ask again, and stand back from here.. But I will still post.. Thank you.
> 
> I am currently in contact with one of the bigger Moderators about having Enigma8750 reinstated. We hope to hear from them soon on this matter..
> 
> My Father Sends his Love..
> 
> Alex.


You are and will always be a member imo, none of this honorary nonsense







CMSSC is a family and you are part of it (whether you like it or not







)


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13305857*
> yes. General, Oh.. A Question Sir. Since I am the son of the Founder of the CMSSC may I be an honorary member of the CMSSC. Please anyone, if you have a problem with this I will not ask again, and stand back from here.. But I will still post.. Thank you.
> 
> I am currently in contact with one of the bigger Moderators about having Enigma8750 reinstated. We hope to hear from them soon on this matter..
> 
> My Father Sends his Love..
> 
> Alex.


Dude it would be an honor to have you in our club!!








And give your dad a hug for all of us here at the CMSSC!!!!

Also I think everybody would be very happy to see your dad reinstated!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13305932*
> I send your dad love in return, however I tolerate no nepotism. I do however smell an upcoming proclamation of your contribution to this club.
> 
> As I will probably get in trouble for this, I hope if he does get re-instated, the poo-poo storm will swell to enormous heights. Hee, Hee, Hee!


Dad says he will wear his bio suit if that happens.. Ohh I can't wait.. this is sooooo *******..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13306428*
> You are and will always be a member imo, none of this honorary nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMSSC is a family and you are part of it (whether you like it or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks my Dad is in tears over your Sentiment.. Tango Yankee Victor Mike.


----------



## smoket4279`

My names smoket4279 and I'm new here at OCN but I really like it here and I was wanting to know if I could join and be apart of the scout club as I have one and really like it, it is the first custom case I have ever bought and I like it better than my wife's (shhhh dont tell her tho). heres a pic of mine http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh136/C-K-4LIFE/010.jpg Thanks for taking the time to listen


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoket4279`;13308702*
> My names smoket4279 and I'm new here at OCN but I really like it here and I was wanting to know if I could join and be apart of the scout club as I have one and really like it, it is the first custom case I have ever bought and I like it better than my wife's (shhhh dont tell her tho). heres a pic of mine http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh136/C-K-4LIFE/010.jpg Thanks for taking the time to listen


Looks good. make sure you fill out the form on the front page to get signed up on the roster. Oh, and welcome to the club!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

where is the tuto to made a clear side window ?? D:


----------



## smoket4279`

Form filled out.


----------



## Thedark1337

i am joining in but refuse to post a pic of my case


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


where is the tutorial to made a clear side window ?? D:


http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post10026348

* Basically here is how I would do it. *

1. Remove the plastic rivets from the outside edges of the window by pushing out the push pin in the center of the rivet and remove window

2. Take the Window and lay it on a towel and the get some Aluminum foil and lightly lay it over the surface of the window and tape it down on two ends. Then punch out the rivet holes and cut around the edge to make a template.

3. Buy some new Plexi at lowes or Home Depot and get the 3/8's thickness

4. Then take the aluminum Foil template and tape it to your new plexi.

5. Then take some spray paint and paint a light coat over the edges of the aluminum foil and let dry.

6. Make sure that you paint every dot where the holes should be drilled.

7. Remove Template and cut along the edges with a dremel rotory tool , a jigsaw or a band saw.

{Optional.. At this point if you plan on using a window film on the PLEXI this is the time to do it.

Also if you are going to install a fan hole then use a 4 1/2 inch Arbor Bit from lowes and then gently drill the fan holes and use the rubber fan Holds. Put Green Frog tape over the area where you will be drilling the Arbor Hole so you dont Scratch the surface. Make two and send me one.}

8. Then use a 3/8's drill bit and very gently and slowly drill out each rivet hole.

9. Line up your new plexi and then replace the plasic rivets into the drilled holes and replace the center extenders that will hold the window in place.[/B]








Window by Striker36
Gold Tint By Enigma8750


----------



## Xyrate

I'm really digging the color of that side panel... really nice. I totally want to try and make one like that! If only I had the tools


----------



## well




----------



## wompwomp

I got another question for you guys.

I'm only installing 1 HDD in my scout and I was wondering which slot should I put it in for maximum air flow as well as cooling my HDD. And do HDD's even get that hot?


----------



## black!ce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *well;13316517*


id love to see a picture of your whole setup


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13316711*
> I got another question for you guys.
> 
> I'm only installing 1 HDD in my scout and I was wondering which slot should I put it in for maximum air flow as well as cooling my HDD. And do HDD's even get that hot?


the weakest spot in in front of a fan is right at the center, so any slot top or bottom that isn't right in front of the hub will give you good airflow. According to my SMART temp, my data drive hangs out at about 35*C.


----------



## well

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black!ce;13316804*
> id love to see a picture of your whole setup


Thanks a lot! More photos is here


----------



## unimatrixzero

From the Office of the General
CMSSC Central Command
USA.

Even the Weather Was Taken a back from This

Spectacularly Real Wedding.

A New Britian and a New Future King and Queen.

May God Bless this New Couple.










Congratulations

William and Catherine


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13317300*
> From the Office of the General
> CMSSC Command
> USA.
> 
> Even the Weather Was Taken a back from This
> 
> Spectacularly Real Wedding.
> 
> A New Britian and a New Future King and Queen.
> 
> May God Bless this New Couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> William and Catherine


Off topic and useless. Stick to scout


----------



## unimatrixzero

Very Nice Build Smoket


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13316711*
> I got another question for you guys.
> 
> I'm only installing 1 HDD in my scout and I was wondering which slot should I put it in for maximum air flow as well as cooling my HDD. And do HDD's even get that hot?


Usually a fast Mechanical platter driven hard drive can reach tempertures of 50 C. So the answer is Yes. The hard drive can effect interior temps in a case under extreme load.

I would say stay Low.

Heat travels upward. So the heat will stay more at the top of the drive than the bottom just as a matter of Thermodynamics.

By Running cool air over the top of the drive you are not allowing the Hot air to collect on the top of the Drive area and it should be drawn out of the Case by the blow hole at the top or the rear exhaust fan.

Cooler Master Turbine Master Mach 0.8 Fan Review


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337;13312589*
> i am joining in but refuse to post a pic of my case


You're welcome to post here and join the conversation, but you can't get in with out a pic of your Scout.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoket4279`;13312530*
> Form filled out.


Grab the club PHP and copy and paste it into your Sig line. Welcome aboard Scout!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *well;13316517*


Welcome aboard Scout. Nice system.


----------



## unimatrixzero

That Sythe Fan controller looks great in the cmSS


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *well;13316517*


What fan controller is that?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K10;6482714*
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/URL]


Here is the PHP.. Just take out the Quote command.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Here is the PHP.. Just take out the Quote command.


I actually changed the code so it has a smaller footprint. Does the same thing.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[thread="525009"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/thread]

[/CODE]


----------



## well

*LostRib*
Scythe Kaze Master Pro 3.5


----------



## unimatrixzero

Really Nice.. For 40 dollars american it is well worth it..










The heatsinks on those Transistors will allow you to control high powered fans.


----------



## Xyrate

so I got my H60 and have a newbie question. I'm going to mount it in my 5.25" bay. Should I put the fan as an intake or pushing the air out? Thanks!


----------



## Rockr69

In


----------



## luckypunk

For anyone with the nzxt sentry 2, how did you guys install it with the screws? obviously it was too short for the snap in/lock feature and screws are my only option but it seems the place to put them in is WAYYY to small (everytime i try the screw just tilts and refuses to go in the threads completely straight).


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


In


Thanks!







Sorry for such a newb question


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*


For anyone with the nzxt sentry 2, how did you guys install it with the screws? obviously it was too short for the snap in/lock feature and screws are my only option but it seems the place to put them in is WAYYY to small (everytime i try the screw just tilts and refuses to go in the threads completely straight).


did you remove the tooless lock first?


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Really Nice.. For 40 dollars american it is well worth it..










The heatsinks on those Transistors will allow you to control high powered fans.


Wow, 40 bucks is steep, might as well sacrifice a 5.25 bay. I think I may just get a scythe Kaze Q (leaning more towards this) or rheosmart 3.5 fan controller


----------



## Rockr69

I don't understand why fan controllers are even still on the market. With most standard ATX mobos sporting 3 or more PWM fan headers why not just run them from the bios? Unless someone is running fans that draw more amps than can be safely delivered by the board fan headers, there's really no point. I mean some of the controllers do look really cool, but to me, and this is my humble opinion, a used up 5.25'' bay slot is less space for air to get in the case. Just my 2c ya'll


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I don't understand why fan controllers are even still on the market. With most standard ATX mobos sporting 3 or more PWM fan headers why not just run them from the bios? Unless someone is running fans that draw more amps than can be safely delivered by the board fan headers, there's really no point. I mean some of the controllers do look really cool, but to me, and this is my humble opinion, a used up 5.25'' bay slot is less space for air to get in the case. Just my 2c ya'll


Are you able to adjust the fans plugged into the PWM on the fly?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Are you able to adjust the fans plugged into the PWM on the fly?


OK you got me on that one, but why would you need to do that? Maybe Xtreme OC's need to do that. I'm just saying I have all need to control fans in my bios and I have a very cool and quiet system.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


OK you got me on that one, but why would you need to do that? Maybe Xtreme OC's need to do that. I'm just saying I have all need to control fans in my bios and I have a very cool and quiet system.


Oh, well I'm just a noob, so Idk how you control them in bios. But I was just thinking a fan controller would be useful to turn down my fans when i'm idling/browsing and then I can turn them up when i actually need full cooling for gaming. Plus, I see only a cpu_fan header and one other pwm fan header on my mobo (plus another 3 pin header, i think for a ram fan). But hopefully if i use the lowest 3.5/5.25 bay i can still fit a fan above it


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Oh, well I'm just a noob, so Idk how you control them in bios. But I was just thinking a fan controller would be useful to turn down my fans when i'm idling/browsing and then I can turn them up when i actually need full cooling for gaming. Plus, I see only a cpu_fan header and one other pwm fan header on my mobo (plus another 3 pin header, i think for a ram fan). But hopefully if i use the lowest 3.5/5.25 bay i can still fit a fan above it


I run mine from the hardware monitor in my bios and I was mistaken about the PWN numbers I actually have only 1 PWM header and it's for my CPU fan but I can change the output percentage for each header as well as setting a temp target and minimum fan speed for my CPU fan.


----------



## leelin

Well, the only pwm on my mobo is cpu. The rest can be set by bios, but only 50/75/100%. Once set in bios, no changing allowed. My 5.25" fan controller allows me to set 3 fans on low/med/hi. Simple, benching/gaming, lean over & set to high. Internet/movies, set to low. Sound at high can be obtrusive, 1800rpm 120mm fans can give a bit of a roar. Win/Win.
The only fans I left alone were the Std front & back fans, they are really quiet!
I must post a pic of my system once it is done & join the club....
Interesting place this.


----------



## Xyrate

hey I'm having a serious issue. I installed the H60 and the XFX 6850 GPU. When I try to boot up after about 10 seconds the computer shuts down. Once or twice I was able to get into the BIOS before it shut down and the CPU temp was only about 30C. Any ideas for what I should try? Thanks!

Edit: The H60 fan is running and I tried putting in my old graphics card but am having the same issue. It looks like it approximately shuts down in about 30 seconds even if I'm in the BIOS options. Help


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


hey I'm having a serious issue. I installed the H60 and the XFX 6850 GPU. When I try to boot up after about 10 seconds the computer shuts down. Once or twice I was able to get into the BIOS before it shut down and the CPU temp was only about 30C. Any ideas for what I should try? Thanks!

Edit: The H60 fan is running and I tried putting in my old graphics card but am having the same issue. It looks like it approximately shuts down in about 30 seconds even if I'm in the BIOS options. Help










Take everything out you can. get down to as few sticks of ram as possible, unplug all the drives, and remove all cards except video. then, if it boots, start adding things back one at a time. if it still doesn't boot, then it's got to be the board, chip or power supply.


----------



## Xyrate

Update, I took off the H60 and put in the stock cooler. The computer now seems to start up fine, so I guess its the CPU cooler. Not really sure why the H60 is not cooling properly. Not sure what to do at this point. Thoughts?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Update, I took off the H60 and put in the stock cooler. The computer now seems to start up fine, so I guess its the CPU cooler. Not really sure why the H60 is not cooling properly. Not sure what to do at this point. Thoughts?


did you have the h60 plugged into the cpu header on the mobo, or into a power lead from the power supply? some boards need to see fan speed right away. you can also go into the bios and turn off cpu fan speed monitoring, and see if that helps with the h60 plugged into the mobo header.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


did you have the h60 plugged into the cpu header on the mobo, or into a power lead from the power supply? some boards need to see fan speed right away. you can also go into the bios and turn off cpu fan speed monitoring, and see if that helps with the h60 plugged into the mobo header.


I did have it plugged into the mobo. I turned off the fan restrictions in the bios now. Will have to try to put the H60 back on and see if it will power up. I did apply new thermal paste on both the CPU and H60. Wonder if there just wasn't enough on the H60? Hmm...

Edit... Wonder if I should turn the fan around and see if the temperatures get better.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


I did have it plugged into the mobo. I turned off the fan restrictions in the bios now. Will have to try to put the H60 back on and see if it will power up. I did apply new thermal paste on both the CPU and H60. Wonder if there just wasn't enough on the H60? Hmm...


i serious doubt that thermal paste had anything to do with it. some motherboard bioses (gigabyte i know for a fact), need to see cpu cooler fan speed within X amount of time, or it will power down thinking the cpu fan is dead and is trying to save the cpu. i previously had such an issue with my Vantage, so i run the Vantage off a power supply lead, and the one of the radiator cooling fans off the mobo header. i'm not sure of the bios setting (hard to type in the forum while looking at the bios), but it has something to do with cpu fan failure or cpu fan monitoring, not just the mobo header pwm.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


i serious doubt that thermal paste had anything to do with it. some motherboard bioses (gigabyte i know for a fact), need to see cpu cooler fan speed within X amount of time, or it will power down thinking the cpu fan is dead and is trying to save the cpu. i previously had such an issue with my Vantage, so i run the Vantage off a power supply lead, and the one of the radiator cooling fans off the mobo header. i'm not sure of the bios setting (hard to type in the forum while looking at the bios), but it has something to do with cpu fan failure or cpu fan monitoring, not just the mobo header pwm.


Well the fan that comes with the H60 is connected to the CPU fan on the mobo. Then the also Corsair heatsink is connected to another sys fan 1 on the mobo. I just tried again and it turned just like before. I'm not really sure why this would happen because I reapplied the thermal paste before putting on the H60 again. Should I not being any on the H60 itself and only on the CPU or should I try putting more on the H60? I'm not really sure what else I can be trying since the stock heatsink is working fine. Any ideas?









Here is a picture of the set up now, not sure if anything is just flat out wrong...


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Well the fan that comes with the H60 is connected to the CPU fan on the mobo. Then the also Corsair heatsink is connected to another sys fan 1 on the mobo. I just tried again and it turned just like before. I'm not really sure why this would happen because I reapplied the thermal paste before putting on the H60 again. Should I not being any on the H60 itself and only on the CPU or should I try putting more on the H60? I'm not really sure what else I can be trying since the stock heatsink is working fine. Any ideas?










you should definitely only be putting thermal paste on 1 or the other, and only a drop about the size of a pea, to much thermal paste will act as a thermal blanket instead of a thermal transmitter. try plugging a fan with at least 3 wires on it (it will be rpm sensing or pwn) into the cpu fan header, and the power to the pump into any other header and see what happens. as i stated earlier, i think the mobo is powering down because it's not seeing rpms from the cpu fan header.


----------



## leelin

Just my 2c, but are you using the backing plate from the corsair cooling kit?
When you mounted the std cooler, did you use the original mounts for this? (the plastic 1's) Something might be touching at the back?
If it boots with std cooler assy, but not with corsair system, you are mounting/doing something that is changing the system. If fans are connected to cpu header & running at boot, have you changed bios to 3pin header on cpu fan as opposed to 4pin default? Lost 4pin signal may make bios think there is a problem.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leelin*


Just my 2c, but are you using the backing plate from the corsair cooling kit?
When you mounted the std cooler, did you use the original mounts for this? (the plastic 1's) Something might be touching at the back?
If it boots with std cooler assy, but not with corsair system, you are mounting/doing something that is changing the system. If fans are connected to cpu header & running at boot, have you changed bios to 3pin header on cpu fan as opposed to 4pin default? Lost 4pin signal may make bios think there is a problem.


Well the Corsair H60 does not require you to change the back plate on AMD mobos. So I'm using the stock back plate for both the H60 and the stock cooler. The bios is still at 4 pin header on the cpu fan, which is still accurate since the Corsair fan is 4 pin. For awhile before I had the H60, I was using the Hyper212+ with two fans, neither of which were in the CPU fan slot.


----------



## Xyrate

Sorry for the double post, just took off the H60 and the back looks a little weird to me... thoughts? Almost seems like its been scratched up.


----------



## sky

i just got my case today (ordered it a few days ago) is it ok if i mount my psu backwards? so that the fan is taking the air out of the case instead of through those holes at the bottom?

updated my sig too!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Sorry for the double post, just took off the H60 and the back looks a little weird to me... thoughts? Almost seems like its been scratched up.











These are all normal things. Put it all back together. Start the computer and tilt the whole machine back on its back feet until the rad is higher than the pump. The air bubble meant for expansion of the coolant is in the pump and it's not priming. The machined surface is for increased surface area.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sky*


i just got my case today (ordered it a few days ago) is it ok if i mount my psu backwards? so that the fan is taking the air out of the case instead of through those holes at the bottom?

updated my sig too!


yeap, no problems with that at all.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sky*


i just got my case today (ordered it a few days ago) is it ok if i mount my psu backwards? so that the fan is taking the air out of the case instead of through those holes at the bottom?

updated my sig too!


I grew up in Cleveland which is about 55 miles north of there on Hwy 59. Remember to post pics and fill out the survey in post 1 so we can welcome you aboard.


----------



## sky

thanks, will do after i get everything together


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


These are all normal things. Put it all back together. Start the computer and tilt the whole machine back on its back feet until the rad is higher than the pump. The air bubble meant for expansion of the coolant is in the pump and it's not priming. The machined surface is for increased surface area.


I tried this as well but it still shut down after about 40 seconds or so. I tried a second time and the CPU temperature just keeps climbing until it reaches 92C when it shuts off. It seems like the H60 isn't doing anything, even though the fan for it is running. so confused and frustrated


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13325104*
> I tried this as well but it still shut down after about 40 seconds or so. I tried a second time and the CPU temperature just keeps climbing until it reaches 92C when it shuts off. It seems like the H60 isn't doing anything, even though the fan for it is running. so confused and frustrated


Does it have coolant in it? Remove the unit and shake it around listening for sloshing noises. If it has coolant, what fan header are you running the pump off of and is it powering up?


----------



## LostRib

I'd like to join. Survey done.
Had my computer for about a year but just got around to trying to organize it. I cut out the front and top fan grills over easter and swapped out all the fans this week. 120mm R4s in the front and back and a 140mm Aerocool Shark fin on top
I did my best with the cable management (just don't look in the back







)






I still want to stealth my dvd drive, install a fan controller, paint the front grooves and maybe install a false floor to cover my mess.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Along with the other suggestions try or check the following.

Go into the bios and make sure that the Fan Header you connect the pump to is set to manual or full speed. Make sure that it isn't running in PWM mode or the pump might not run properly.
With the stock cpu heatsink installed, plug the pump of the H60 into a fan header that is running full speed, or use a molex adapter to connect it directly to the PSU and see if the pump is actually running. You should be able to feel some vibrations, pulsing, or something to tell if it is working or not.
Mount the H60's cpu block securely, then remove it and inspect how the TIM spreads. It's possible that it isn't making good enough contact. A small drop in the center of the CPU should spread out under pressure to about the size of a nicket or quarter. If you aren't getting that spread you will need to check the mounting clips to make sure they aren't bent.


----------



## sky

i have cables going everywhere >_>


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sky;13327720*
> i have cables going everywhere >_>










[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC551c5upgI&feature=artist]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC551c5upgI&feature=artist"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC551c5upgI&feature=artist[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13327638*
> I'd like to join. Survey done.
> Had my computer for about a year but just got around to trying to organize it. I cut out the front and top fan grills over easter and swapped out all the fans this week. 120mm R4s in the front and back and a 140mm Aerocool Shark fin on top
> I did my best with the cable management (just don't look in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to stealth my dvd drive, install a fan controller, paint the front grooves and maybe install a false floor to cover my mess.


Nice job opening up that cable management hole for that 24 pin cable to go through. I love a Scout who's not afraid to cut a Scout. +rep


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13327647*
> Along with the other suggestions try or check the following.
> 
> Go into the bios and make sure that the Fan Header you connect the pump to is set to manual or full speed. Make sure that it isn't running in PWM mode or the pump might not run properly.
> With the stock cpu heatsink installed, plug the pump of the H60 into a fan header that is running full speed, or use a molex adapter to connect it directly to the PSU and see if the pump is actually running. You should be able to feel some vibrations, pulsing, or something to tell if it is working or not.
> Mount the H60's cpu block securely, then remove it and inspect how the TIM spreads. It's possible that it isn't making good enough contact. A small drop in the center of the CPU should spread out under pressure to about the size of a nicket or quarter. If you aren't getting that spread you will need to check the mounting clips to make sure they aren't bent.


That's good advice. From previously posted pics it looks like it had a good contact patch.


----------



## smoket4279`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13329313*
> Nice job opening up that cable management hole for that 24 pin cable to go through. I love a Scout who's not afraid to cut a Scout. +rep


You know a nice 140mm fan fits just right in that front opening under your optical drive


----------



## supremo0824

Hi guys!
Just wanna share an update of my scout
Just got my new Psu/Hdd Covers from Rockr69 yesterday and wrapped it up with some carbon fiber sheet i bought from my local autozone store
































oh and i need some advice on how to hide those front usb and audio cables
because when i route them at the back and behind the psu i cant fit the psu cover
any suggestions?


----------



## luckypunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13321812*
> did you remove the tooless lock first?


How do you do that?

i found this link http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/cases/26269-cm-storm-scout-question.html, but cant for my life seem to find out what he means by depressing a lever


----------



## Kaneda13

*FINALLY* got my GPU up and processing on BOINC, sadly [email protected] doesn't support OSX via CUDA yet, so i'm running primegrid on my GPU and SETI on my CPU. yeah, it makes a slight difference.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13327198*
> Does it have coolant in it? Remove the unit and shake it around listening for sloshing noises. If it has coolant, what fan header are you running the pump off of and is it powering up?


When I took it off and shook it there did sound like there was liquid in the unit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13327647*
> Along with the other suggestions try or check the following.
> 
> Go into the bios and make sure that the Fan Header you connect the pump to is set to manual or full speed. Make sure that it isn't running in PWM mode or the pump might not run properly.
> With the stock cpu heatsink installed, plug the pump of the H60 into a fan header that is running full speed, or use a molex adapter to connect it directly to the PSU and see if the pump is actually running. You should be able to feel some vibrations, pulsing, or something to tell if it is working or not.
> Mount the H60's cpu block securely, then remove it and inspect how the TIM spreads. It's possible that it isn't making good enough contact. A small drop in the center of the CPU should spread out under pressure to about the size of a nicket or quarter. If you aren't getting that spread you will need to check the mounting clips to make sure they aren't bent.


Actually, when I turned on the computer the pump didn't seem to be running. There were no vibrations or pulsing or anything. I think the pump itself might be DOA. I contacted NewEgg and am going to RMA it for a new one. Time to put the stock cooler back on









Btw, thank you all VERY MUCH for helping me troubleshoot this issue. It is always nice being able to get some different perspectives on how to fix an issue! Truly appreciate it!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supremo0824;13329570*
> Hi guys!
> Just wanna share an update of my scout
> Just got my new Psu/Hdd Covers from Rockr69 yesterday and wrapped it up with some carbon fiber sheet i bought from my local autozone store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and i need some advice on how to hide those front usb and audio cables
> because when i route them at the back and behind the psu i cant fit the psu cover
> any suggestions?


I'm loving the carbon fiber on that system... very slick


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoket4279`;13329420*
> You know a nice 140mm fan fits just right in that front opening under your optical drive


Once I install a fan controller, I'll probably install another 120mm R4 or another LED fan there. I had a fan in the optical bays before i removed the stock fans


----------



## Astr627

I spent half an hour this morning to rewire the cables. But it's a pain to deal with that Scythe cooler. It took me 1.5 hour to reapply ceramic thermal paste on CPU because of it
Anyway, it worth the time to make Scout cleaner and cooler, here are some pics


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astr627;13331807*


The *BEST* pic.


----------



## Astr627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13331851*
> The *BEST* pic.


ha:cheers:


----------



## Astr627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supremo0824;13329570*


Beautiful Red cable


----------



## supremo0824

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13330825*
> I'm loving the carbon fiber on that system... very slick


Thank Bro








im also trying to make a carbon fiber CM Storm Logo that ima put at the back panel
and maybe a small badge too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astr627;13331909*
> Beautiful Red cable


thanks. that was just a trial sleeving thou lol
im planning to do a black and red MDPC-X cable sleeving in the future


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13329328*
> That's good advice. From previously posted pics it looks like it had a good contact patch.


Sort of. But what I noticed is the marks (scratches) that appeared to signify that the outside edge of the HeatSpreader might have been making good contact while the main portion over the cores themselves might not have been. I've seen a few of them do that over the years. It doesn't happen often, but it does occasionally. Normally I've seen it on older 65nm Intel Quad Cores like Q6600 and Q6700's. The first time I encountered it we went nuts trying to figure out why the temps with the stock heatsink were better than with a TRUE. The stock heatsink had a round base that fit completely inside the perimeter of the edge of the HeatSpreader while the TRUE was resting on the edge and not exerting any force on the actual cores. Took close to 3 hours of lapping to fix that problem.


----------



## luckypunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;13329954*
> How do you do that?
> 
> i found this link http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/cases/26269-cm-storm-scout-question.html, but cant for my life seem to find out what he means by depressing a lever


Anybody?


----------



## LostRib

I think he means to slide it and lock it in place, and i think the lever he means may be on the inner wall of the 5.25 bay


----------



## luckypunk

oh i think i see the lever", a little thin black mound. Tried pushing it in, up, down, left, and right and it wont budge.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

you mean the slim covers with holes in the 5.25 bays ??

those can be easily removed applying little force and an up and down movement


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13331998*
> Sort of. But what I noticed is the marks (scratches) that appeared to signify that the outside edge of the HeatSpreader might have been making good contact while the main portion over the cores themselves might not have been. I've seen a few of them do that over the years. It doesn't happen often, but it does occasionally. Normally I've seen it on older 65nm Intel Quad Cores like Q6600 and Q6700's. The first time I encountered it we went nuts trying to figure out why the temps with the stock heatsink were better than with a TRUE. The stock heatsink had a round base that fit completely inside the perimeter of the edge of the HeatSpreader while the TRUE was resting on the edge and not exerting any force on the actual cores. Took close to 3 hours of lapping to fix that problem.


Think I will have the same problem when I get the replacement then? Wondering if I should just return it and stick with the Hyper212+. It seemed to work fine, just wanted less fans to make my computer quieter.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13336455*
> Think I will have the same problem when I get the replacement then? Wondering if I should just return it and stick with the Hyper212+. It seemed to work fine, just wanted less fans to make my computer quieter.


Wouldnt you have just as many fans for the H60?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;13335071*
> Anybody?


How to remove tool less optical drive locks. Unlock by lifting the the locking device, slide lock to full rear position. Get under the rear end of the locking module with a small regular screwdriver and pry up while pushing the lock to towards the rear of the case and it will come away from the case revealing the screw holes.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supremo0824;13329570*
> Hi guys!
> Just wanna share an update of my scout
> Just got my new Psu/Hdd Covers from Rockr69 yesterday and wrapped it up with some carbon fiber sheet i bought from my local autozone store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and i need some advice on how to hide those front usb and audio cables
> because when i route them at the back and behind the psu i cant fit the psu cover
> any suggestions?


wow.. that looks like a Really fast racing case.. Very nice.. Now a Lambo badge in the center and it will be Kick A..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13330825*
> I'm loving the carbon fiber on that system... very slick


Me too. Not enough o's in cool to discribe that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13331851*
> The *BEST* pic.


I loved putting my apple sticker on my last case.. Everybody would come in and say.. Is that a MAC.. LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astr627;13331909*
> Beautiful Red cable


Yes.. Very nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;13335071*
> Anybody?












Thats a tough one. Look for a little tit that will be holding it from sliding free.


----------



## supremo0824

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13337096*
> wow.. that looks like a Really fast racing case.. Very nice.. Now a Lambo badge in the center and it will be Kick A..


well if i could only make my scout look like this
then it'll really be KICK ASS!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13336586*
> Wouldnt you have just as many fans for the H60?


Less fans because I had 3 installed for the Hyper 212+. I guess I could just go back down to the 1 fan for the Hyper 212+... hmm.


----------



## wompwomp

*
*
*
Does anyone have a picture of a scout with a RED and BLUE LED theme??


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


*
*
*
Does anyone have a picture of a scout with a RED and BLUE LED theme??


Page 1 of the thread


----------



## luckypunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


How to remove tool less optical drive locks. Unlock by lifting the the locking device, slide lock to full rear position. Get under the rear end of the locking module with a small regular screwdriver and pry up while pushing the lock to towards the rear of the case and it will come away from the case revealing the screw holes.


mucho gracias! came off with ease and dosent look like its damaged at all.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;13340890*
> mucho gracias! came off with ease and dosent look like its damaged at all.


If you want to remove the metal locking tab use same small screwdriver to push the tab out from inside the drive bay.


----------



## H969

Hey,
Trying to help a friend that has gone back to school and needs this old Dell Dimension Pentium 4 to work.
I will save you all the stuff that I have done so far, but it is running very nice from when I got it on Thursday!!









Question: The last thing I need to remove is a, Add-on in IE8., it is a search engine called, { Conduit LTD. } I deleted it in XP Add/Remove,, and I have it disabled in Manage Add-ons and it keeps enabling itself!!!








Google has let me down on this feisty little bugger!
Do any of you guy's have a way to tare this sucker out!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Hey,
Trying to help a friend that has gone back to school and needs this old Dell Dimension Pentium 4 to work.
I will save you all the stuff that I have done so far, but it is running very nice from when I got it on Thursday!!









Question: The last thing I need to remove is a, Add-on in IE8., it is a search engine called, { Conduit LTD. } I deleted it in XP Add/Remove,, and I have it disabled in Manage Add-ons and it keeps enabling itself!!!








Google has let me down on this feisty little bugger!
Do any of you guy's have a way to tare this sucker out!!










Clean install of XP. That'll do it!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Clean install of XP. That'll do it!


 HA Ha, not what I wanted to hear at this point








It would be nice to get it out but that is not an option.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13341199*
> HA Ha, not what I wanted to hear at this point
> It would be nice to get it out but that is not an option.


I feel your pain brother. I know it's not easy to hear, especially when working with a DELL. I mean could they make it any harder to install drivers? YOu gotta download the right file and if you download all of them together, you have to open each one to see what it is. UGH! Unfortunately it sounds like this conduit engine is a bugger so clean install is probably your only option.


----------



## H969

lol, this does not even have a Video card, it is in the processor, or the board and it only has 1 gig of ddr ram that the onboard GPU uses up the ram







, it is so slooooow, but I got SP3 on it and killed 157 viruses and just kept on tweaking it for 2.5 days, I am bring it to them today, they should be happy!!


----------



## Rockr69

I hear ya. I got a 2 Optiplex P4 machines here. Calling them slow is an insult to slow.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Less fans because I had 3 installed for the Hyper 212+. I guess I could just go back down to the 1 fan for the Hyper 212+... hmm.


3 fans? I thought people have shown that a single fan vs a push/pull set up doesnt significantly decrease temps


----------



## Moonzi

Here's my setup...I'm terrible at cable management:


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moonzi*


Here's my setup...I'm terrible at cable management:


 BROTHER







... 4000x3000 & 3000x4000







... 'DUDE' PPPLLLLEEEAAASSSEEE
Re-size your pic's when posting... THANKS!!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moonzi*


Here's my setup...I'm terrible at cable management:





























Looks better than mine.








And yeah....be kind, re-size


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I hear ya. I got a 2 Optiplex P4 machines here. Calling them slow is an insult to slow.


ROFL, yup thats what I am talking about








Edit: Anyway, I drought it back to her and had her use it and she was very greatfull!!


----------



## Moonzi

oh lord sorry, little hungover and not my camera...resized!


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moonzi*


Here's my setup...I'm terrible at cable management:






you should turn you HSF around to exhaust the air out the back.
with it installed the way it is, you are just keeping the heat inside-unless you have the side off your case all the time, then no worries.

-dimwit-


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Hey Scouts...I want to put a nice emblem (chrome) in the front of the scout...

I want something like a cross (not religious)

or a emblem with straigh lines

any recomendations or site of that kind of things?


----------



## unimatrixzero

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.stickergiant.com/Merchant2/imgs/450/afg134_450.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://www.stickergiant.com/tattoo-art_tribal-cross_afg134&usg=__YrG738Ogq_ErNQYDoT2oDgky-xI=&h=450&w=450&sz=21&hl=en&start=0&sig2=sP6NWmjcV7RgfGmPwO-g4Q&zoom=1&tbnid=PwLmvfrPzxXtZM:&tbnh=124&tbnw=122&ei=Jgi-TeypC9ShtweGrvS0BQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcross%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1007%26bih%3D719%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=116&vpy=240&dur=252&hovh=225&hovw=225&tx=119&ty=132&page=1&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0


----------



## Moonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13;13345669*
> you should turn you HSF around to exhaust the air out the back.
> with it installed the way it is, you are just keeping the heat inside-unless you have the side off your case all the time, then no worries.
> 
> -dimwit-


It is aimed at blowing the air out the back isn't it? Or did you mean towards the top fan?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonzi;13347126*
> It is aimed at blowing the air out the back isn't it? Or did you mean towards the top fan?


as long as the fan is blowing towards the back you fine, usually fans blow from front to back, and if thats was the case then you would be blowing air towards your ram. as long as the air flow is from the front to the top back, your good.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13346604*
> Hey Scouts...I want to put a nice emblem (chrome) in the front of the scout...
> 
> I want something like a cross (not religious)
> 
> or a emblem with straigh lines
> 
> any recomendations or site of that kind of things?












What is best in life....
To crush your enemies,
To see them driven before you,
And to hear the lamentations of their women!


----------



## GoodInk

Osama Bin Laden has been killed by US military forces.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/02/osama-bin-laden-dead-obama


----------



## GoodInk

Bri, says hi and will be back online with us soon.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13348666*
> Osama Bin Laden has been killed by US military forces.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/02/osama-bin-laden-dead-obama


Sing along now! Ding Dong! The ---- is dead!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13348666*
> Osama Bin Laden has been killed by US military forces.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/02/osama-bin-laden-dead-obama


It is amazing what our guys can do when they don't have two hand tied behind their backs and higher ups telling them to back down when they get a whif of him. Remember. The Bin Laden family were the only ones allowed to fly out of the US hours after 9-11 and the people in charge at that time had a lot of friends over the big water where the black Texas Tea flows.


----------



## GoodInk

I see Enigma8750+ online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome back Boss!


----------



## Enigma8750

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsC7oEjCHAM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhzmNRtIp8k[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgIGlYsccRM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUDMy-GplkQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbixKDRxIz0[/ame]


----------



## DireLeon2010

Osama dead and the return of The Big E....Mmmm:thinking:

JK!

Welcome back!


----------



## Enigma8750

I had some thing to go take care of.. Osama was a smelly mo fro..


----------



## Xyrate

welcome back E!


----------



## poyyiee

welcome back..ex-captain E









note: the fact that front fan didnt sit properly at center really,really bug the hell out of me







so, with minor mod for the front panel :
View attachment 208465

View attachment 208466


voila!! fan at the center








View attachment 208467


planning to replaced both fan w/ CM XtraFlo or Aerocool Shark 12cm fan..either a good fan??


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*











What is best in life....
To crush your enemies,
To see them driven before you,
And to hear the lamentations of their women!


Blood for the Blood God,
Skulls for his Skull Throne.


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is a few you could concider.


----------



## black!ce

...


----------



## poyyiee

another minor mod..this time for HDD cover..similar to HDD cover mod done here..just using a cardboard card, covered with glossy sticker..
Attachment 208501
Attachment 208502

then, a CM Storm logo added for extra touch








Attachment 208503
Attachment 208504


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*





















Welcome back Chief!!! Glad you worked it all out....


----------



## Sin100

Thread ownership changed (to original author).


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Thread ownership changed (to original author).


----------



## ROM3000

Woo hoo. He's back.

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adg6iEz3-Ow&playnext=1&list=PL5C353FAB931DBB6C


----------



## hubwub

Welcome back, Enigma!


----------



## Rockr69

Congrats on getting your ban lifted!


----------



## Enigma8750

Rockr69... You rock!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Still your brother in Christ and very glad that OCN decided to end the insanity of having you banned.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Welcome back Chief!!! Glad you worked it all out....










Yea.. I have to give my son credit.. He was very dilligent on my behalf.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Thread ownership changed (to original author).


Thank you Chris.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*












Thank you Goodink for all of your good work and fidelity.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Woo hoo. He's back.

Thanks ROM3000.. The only man other than me with his bed made.. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adg6i...353FAB931DBB6C


This is my first time seeing this remake of the Welcome Back Kotter Theme. I love it very much.. thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Welcome back, Enigma!


Thanks Hubwub.. I heard that you have been doing some modding to that case.. I hope you have pictures.. What game are you currently playing.


----------



## Enigma8750

*Thanks to all the people that Stood behind me during this ordeal. Love ya All.*


----------



## vercomtech

Glory shot of my CMSS in honor of those bringing Osama Bin Laden to justice.










Congratulations to the men and women who gave me the freedom I enjoy every day!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vercomtech*


Glory shot of my CMSS in honor of those bringing Osama Bin Laden to justice.










Congratulations to the men and women who gave me the freedom I enjoy every day!


Amen to them!!! Amen to you!!! G-d Bless AMERICA!!!







Oh yeah, nice pic bud!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Yeah.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vercomtech*


Glory shot of my CMSS in honor of those bringing Osama Bin Laden to justice.










Congratulations to the men and women who gave me the freedom I enjoy every day!



Very Very Nice Vercomtech.. I love this green ambiance.. Great job.. Rep UP.


----------



## Enigma8750

Welcome new members.


----------



## Rogue1266

OK , you two need to do this in privet since you guys run it. This is NOT, I repeat; 'THIS IS NOT THE MEMBERSHIPS Business'......................................... .................................................. .................................................. ...







That's all I have to say. Sorry for interrupting!


----------



## Enigma8750

Proverb..

*"It is better to get slaps from a friend than kisses from an enemy."*


----------



## Rockr69

Sorry for airing dirty laundry everyone.


----------



## Rockr69

Peace to all, Good job to our troops that got that SOB Bin Laden and I'm out.


----------



## Rogue1266

You Tube  



 
This is for the Brave Soldiers from past and present of the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!!!

THANK YOU ALL!!! & 'Congratulations'


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poyyiee*


welcome back..ex-captain E









note: the fact that front fan didnt sit properly at center really,really bug the hell out of me







so, with minor mod for the front panel :
Attachment 208465
Attachment 208466

voila!! fan at the center








Attachment 208467

planning to replaced both fan w/ CM XtraFlo or Aerocool Shark 12cm fan..either a good fan??


I have an aerocool shark 140mm as my top fan and it seems to move a lot of air, especially compared to the stock. But it makes quite some noise with all the air moving.

What did you use to cut out the front panel?


----------



## The Red Dojo

Apologies for not trudging through the thread enough but just curious what you all feel is the most effective H50 push/pull setup for the storm scout? After googling and reading for a couple hours I haven't come up with what I feel is a sufficient conclusion and figured I'd come here. Not too fussed with modding the case if necessary. As always, thanks for any advice.

Edit***

Also, I purchased a setup from a user here with the stock fan as well as a Typhoon.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo;13355988*
> Apologies for not trudging through the thread enough but just curious what you all feel is the most effective H50 push/pull setup for the storm scout? After googling and reading for a couple hours I haven't come up with what I feel is a sufficient conclusion and figured I'd come here. Not too fussed with modding the case if necessary. As always, thanks for any advice.
> 
> Edit***
> 
> Also, I purchased a setup from a user here with the stock fan as well as a Typhoon.


i believe most people go with a push pull at the rear of the case. I have a push pull with a spacer between the rad and the exhaust fan, and everything seems to fit really well. mine is a coolit vantage (pretty similar) and i get about 24*C idle water temps.


----------



## H969

Hey Welcome Back Boss!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13358118*
> Hey Welcome Back Boss!!!


Thanks H969... I am back and I am at both places so don't forget Central Command. There is also a FB of the CMSSC. Join up and see the guy that you love.


----------



## Enigma8750

To all Scouts.. The following Ribbons and Awards are given to those who where instrumental to the CMSSC during my Absence..

First of all.

*Lt. Gen Rockr69*
Navy Cross
Distinguished Service Metal
Joint Services Ribbon
Longevity Service Award






























*Rogue1266*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal
Distinguished Intelligence Award






























*Cigarbug*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal
Distinguished Intelligence Award






























*Alias of Myself*
Distinguished Service Medal
Humanitarian Service Ribbon
Marine Good Conduct Medal
Distinguished Intelligence Award


----------



## Enigma8750

Welcome Supremo0824.. This is the CMSSC. It is our pleasure to be of service to you..


----------



## supremo0824

Fellow Scouts im having a giveaway, "Carbon Fiber CM Storm Badge Logo
just thought you guys might be interested =)

omg i didnt notice
welcome back BOSS!!! =D
thank you


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks supremo..
Nice sticker.. But I don't need one.. but I will bet one of us will want it..


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


I have an aerocool shark 140mm as my top fan and it seems to move a lot of air, especially compared to the stock. But it makes quite some noise with all the air moving.

What did you use to cut out the front panel?


with this :
Attachment 208640


----------



## LostRib

I wonder if a dremel would do an adequate job of cutting the front plastic. Any recommendations of cutting wheels?


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. I got a new camera and what better way to see if it's working well than to take pictures of the Scout. Enjoy.


----------



## wompwomp

Hey I have a question.

So I'm putting all of my components in my scout right now and i was wondering what these 4 pin molex's are for. Correct me if I'm wrong but i think their are 3 4-pin molex's with 2 pins in them and 2 molex's with 4-pins with 4-pins in them but they are connected to the same wires.

also I would like to see some pictures of the other side of the case where all of the wires go because mine is kind of looking super *****y right now lol.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


Hey I have a question.

So I'm putting all of my components in my scout right now and i was wondering what these 4 pin molex's are for. Correct me if I'm wrong but i think their are 3 4-pin molex's with 2 pins in them and 2 molex's with 4-pins with 4-pins in them but they are connected to the same wires.

also I would like to see some pictures of the other side of the case where all of the wires go because mine is kind of looking super *****y right now lol.


If memory serves me correct, the molex with the red and black wires powers the red LEDs on the fans. The molexes with the yellow and black wires provide power to the fans. All of them need to be connected or else one of the fans won't work.


----------



## Rockr69

Amazing how a nights sleep can make things seem better. I don't want to Dr.Phil anything about the last couple days. I just want to act like nothing happened and to say;

HOW SICK IS THIS? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811139005

I'm saving. I got $50 so far. Anyone care to donate?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

I have been following this thread the last few months, and I like what i see. Finally got my scout yesterday







and I couldn't be more impressed! I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


I have been following this thread the last few months, and I like what i see. Finally got my scout yesterday







and I couldn't be more impressed! I'll post some pics soon.


We're looking forward to seeing your Scout and welcoming you to the club.


----------



## Rockr69

General Rockr69's Pic of the Week







vercomtech's - main pc

Good stuff vercomtech! I like the use of CM gear and the green is sick! +rep

I had this lined up as the next POTW and will be my last as I Officially hand over the reins to the thread back to it's rightful owner, General Enigma8750. Welcome back Enigma8750 and try not to get booted again


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


I have been following this thread the last few months, and I like what i see. Finally got my scout yesterday







and I couldn't be more impressed! I'll post some pics soon.


Great... Looking forward to your Build sir..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


General Rockr69's Pic of the Week







vercomtech's - main pc

Good stuff vercomtech! I like the use of CM gear and the green is sick! +rep

I had this lined up as the next POTW and will be my last as I Officially hand over the reins to the thread back to it's rightful owner, General Enigma8750. Welcome back Enigma8750 and try not to get booted again



























Hey... I was going to say that.. Nevermind..


----------



## Enigma8750

You Tube


----------



## supremo0824

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Amazing how a nights sleep can make things seem better. I don't want to Dr.Phil anything about the last couple days. I just want to act like nothing happened and to say;

HOW SICK IS THIS? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811139005

I'm saving. I got $50 so far. Anyone care to donate?










Yea i saw that too
I was thinking of buying one for my home family system build. Im loving the looks


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*





















Who are you??

Do I know ya???
















Welcome back my friend and brother in Christ! So happy to see you back.























I also thank and give credit to Rockr69's carrying on and doing a great job in your absence as it was gracious of him to do the Scout duties without fail and then returning control of this club back to you.
















See gang Enigma was the one responsible for Bin Laden's "removal" this is why the guise of his being banned from here as it was a secret mission and he performed his specialized duty and now has returned from his abbreviated military callup.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;13359941*
> To all Scouts.. The following Ribbons and Awards are given to those who where instrumental to the CMSSC during my Absence..
> 
> First of all.
> 
> *Lt. Gen Rockr69*
> Navy Cross
> Distinguished Service Metal
> Joint Services Ribbon
> Longevity Service Award
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rogue1266*
> Distinguished Service Medal
> Humanitarian Service Ribbon
> Marine Good Conduct Medal
> Distinguished Intelligence Award
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cigarbug*
> Distinguished Service Medal
> Humanitarian Service Ribbon
> Marine Good Conduct Medal
> Distinguished Intelligence Award
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alias of Myself*
> Distinguished Service Medal
> Humanitarian Service Ribbon
> Marine Good Conduct Medal
> Distinguished Intelligence Award


Well Boss, I Thank You Sir...
Congratulations to the rest of the staff on there promotions.
G-D Bless you all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;13353729*
> Proverb..
> 
> *"It is better to get slaps from a friend than kisses from an enemy."*










ouch.............................








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000;13361947*
> Hey everyone. I got a new camera and what better way to see if it's working well than to take pictures of the Scout. Enjoy.


Nice Rig brother!!!!








And yes,







Great pic's!!!! Good Stuff!!! Rep+


----------



## Kaneda13

Rockr69, they seem to enjoy sorting the window you cut for me,


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13369869*
> Rockr69, they seem to enjoy sorting the window you cut for me,


JEEBUS!!! They must have the FFN TSA workin there.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13361890*
> I wonder if a dremel would do an adequate job of cutting the front plastic. Any recommendations of cutting wheels?


Yes a dremel will work fine with any cutting wheel.


----------



## Kaneda13

so, if/when my new window shows up (thanks usps!), i've been thinking about trying a different emblem on the glass. i've always been a fan of the adaptus mechcanicus from warhammer 40K (anyone have a clue what i'm talking about), so after about 2.5 Stella Artois and a little over and hour in photoshop, i came up with this, whata think?










here's the logo without the transparency:


----------



## GoodInk

It doesn't look straight








Jokes aside I like it.


----------



## Enigma8750

I like it.. very much


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;13366042*
> Who are you??
> 
> Do I know ya???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back my friend and brother in Christ! So happy to see you back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also thank and give credit to Rockr69's carrying on and doing a great job in your absence as it was gracious of him to do the Scout duties without fail and then returning control of this club back to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See gang Enigma was the one responsible for Bin Laden's "removal" this is why the guise of his being banned from here as it was a secret mission and he performed his specialized duty and now has returned from his abbreviated military callup.


I'm glad to be back Sir.. It was a really tough mission but it suceeded.. Thank you for all for your patriotizm. G-D Bless AMERICA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13371106*
> so, if/when my new window shows up (thanks usps!), i've been thinking about trying a different emblem on the glass. i've always been a fan of the adaptus mechcanicus from warhammer 40K (anyone have a clue what i'm talking about), so after about 2.5 Stella Artois and a little over and hour in photoshop, i came up with this, whata think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the logo without the transparency:


I really like that.. Its really hard to get a piece of Vinyl that straight with a window that is at an angle and is not perpendicular to the case itself..

Great Job.


----------



## Kaneda13

hhmm.... perhaps i wasn't clear. that's just an old pic of my case before i etched it with my pirate apple logo... i just photo shopped it on there to see what i would look like and what everyone thought of it. i'm thinking about etching it onto the new window, again when/if usps ever gets done sorting it.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13370913*
> Yes a dremel will work fine with any cutting wheel.


Well when I used a dremel to cut out a fan with a stripped screw, it kind of melted the fan


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonzi;13347126*
> It is aimed at blowing the air out the back isn't it? Or did you mean toward the top fan?


it looks like the fan is in the "PUSH" position, which is pushing the air through the HSF, thus putting the hot air in your case.
put your hand on the other side of the HSF, opposite of the fan-do you feel air?
if so, then you need to turn it around, or toward the top.

-dimwit-


----------



## Enigma8750

Attention All Scouts.
From here on out
AliasOfMyself
will be hereby known as the
Duchess of Builds.

By Order of General E.
CMSSC Commander and Chief.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

welcome back Enigma !!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Well when I used a dremel to cut out a fan with a stripped screw, it kind of melted the fan


There is buying a new fan or using one long screw and Nut to press down the melted side. Drill out the hole again if need be.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


it looks like the fan is in the "PUSH" position, which is pushing the air through the HSF, thus putting the hot air in your case.
put your hand on the other side of the HSF, opposite of the fan-do you feel air?
if so, then you need to turn it around, or toward the top.

-dimwit-


Yea they don't call those blow holes for nothing..


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


welcome back Enigma !!


Thanks GTR... Youre a great troop..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Well when I used a dremel to cut out a fan with a stripped screw, it kind of melted the fan


I'm guessing you where cutting the screw, metal is a lot harder to cut than plastic and will create more heat. When cutting plastic you don't need as many rpm's to cut it, this will help keep the heat down too.


----------



## DireLeon2010

As a child of the 70's and a teen of the 80's, that thing just screams retro sci-fi. I approve!


----------



## supremo0824

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*












I would love to de-badge this case and smack a CM Storm badge on it.
and call it the CM Storm Trooper!


















Star Wars Day in a few minutes lol

MAY THE FOURTH BE WITH YOU!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


welcome back Enigma !!


Any update on your PSU?


----------



## activator

Hey fellas

Hoping someone can answer a question for me..

I have just ordered a Scout Storm case and was wondering if this card will fit

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1gb-k...-with-mafia-ii


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *activator*


Hey fellas

Hoping someone can answer a question for me..

I have just ordered a Scout Storm case and was wondering if this card will fit

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1gb-k...-with-mafia-ii


The clearance is 10" but I can't seem to find the size of that particular card. Anyway in the Scout, you get about 10".


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I'm guessing you where cutting the screw, metal is a lot harder to cut than plastic and will create more heat. When cutting plastic you don't need as many rpm's to cut it, this will help keep the heat down too.


Actually I was cutting the plastic and the corner that i was cutting started to melt. Eventually I pulled hard enough for the fan to come out screw and all, which may have not been the best thing for the back of the case


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *activator;13374411*
> Hey fellas
> 
> Hoping someone can answer a question for me..
> 
> I have just ordered a Scout Storm case and was wondering if this card will fit
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1gb-kfa2-gtx-560-ti-ltd-oc-4400mhz-gddr5-gpu-950mhz-shader-1900mhz-384-cores-with-mafia-ii


I don't believe it will. We have a member here, hubwub, I believe who is removing the HDD cage to install a 580. You can see her thread on the matter here.

I stand corrected! 9'' card will fit with room to spare.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Thinking of pulling the trigger on this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102935&cm_re=6670-_-14-102-935-_-Product

Is it a worthy upgrade?


----------



## Kaneda13

this image is more true to the original adaptus mechicanicus, i think i like it better...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13376113*
> Thinking of pulling the trigger on this.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102935&cm_re=6670-_-14-102-935-_-Product
> 
> Is it a worthy upgrade?


I would get this instead.. Double the speed, same memory and 30 dollars more.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13376229*
> this image is more true to the original adaptus mechicanicus, i think i like it better...


That does look more ominous.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *activator;13374411*
> Hey fellas
> 
> Hoping someone can answer a question for me..
> 
> I have just ordered a Scout Storm case and was wondering if this card will fit
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1gb-kfa2-gtx-560-ti-ltd-oc-4400mhz-gddr5-gpu-950mhz-shader-1900mhz-384-cores-with-mafia-ii


That is a 9 inch to 9.5 inch card. The storm scout can take a 10 inch card max.. You will have 1 to 1/2 inch to spare.

Yes.. It will fit.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;13376752*
> I would get this instead.. Double the speed, same memory and 30 dollars more.


See. This is why I ask. You'd think a 6670 would be better that a 5770. Nope. Not confusing at all AMD. And I couldn't find info on the number of Stream Processing Units.









$30 is a big deal to me. Maybe I'll wait....


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13376820*
> See. This is why I ask. You'd think a 6670 would be better that a 5770. Nope. Not confusing at all AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30 is a big deal to me. Maybe I'll wait....


I understand a lot.. but still it is better to save and get something good than to get what you can afford now and then buy another later because you were not satisfied with your first Purchase.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13376820*
> See. This is why I ask. You'd think a 6670 would be better that a 5770. Nope. Not confusing at all AMD. And I couldn't find info on the number of Stream Processing Units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30 is a big deal to me. Maybe I'll wait....


Here is one with a different cooler and is a little cheaper.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102873


----------



## Rockr69

I think that's an excellent choice for him GI.

As E said DireLeon, pay more now than regret later. I know the reclassification between the ATi 5xxx seris and AMD 6xxx series cards are confusing. Here's the skinny, the 5xxx series have more muscle. The 6xxx series, though not quite as laden with brawn, are a little bit smarter. Meaning they have more software capabilities built in than the 5xxx series cards from ATi, so they can use their muscle smarter.

If it were my money, I'd go with the card GoodInk suggested. It's got a good heatsink and a big fan so it'll be quiet.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13365191*
> General Rockr69's Pic of the Week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vercomtech's - main pc
> 
> Good stuff vercomtech! I like the use of CM gear and the green is sick! +rep
> 
> I had this lined up as the next POTW and will be my last as I Officially hand over the reins to the thread back to it's rightful owner, General Enigma8750. Welcome back Enigma8750 and try not to get booted again


Thank you for the kind words and the +rep!


----------



## The Red Dojo

Have decided to go with the solid replacement window as opposed to buying a solid panel and cutting it. Where are you guys getting your windows from and are they decently priced?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo;13378757*
> Have decided to go with the solid replacement window as opposed to buying a solid panel and cutting it. Where are you guys getting your windows from and are they decently priced?


They get them from me. I PM'd you with the detalis.


----------



## Rockr69

MAJOR mod in the works troops. I won't be making a work log cuz it'll be boring and give away the results, but I will post this hint pic;


----------



## FreekyGTi

i have a couple question for those of you that have put a 2000 rpm fan in the stock plexi window of the Scout

Did it make a whistling or buzzing sound?

i recently purchased a Scout and installed some R4's in the side window and it made a horrific sound that could be heard in the front of my house while dogs are barking and tv's blaring

after talking with a few people that have some knowledge on how air flows...they determind that the speed at which the fans were sucking air in over the "T" shaped "fins" on the plexi window was causing the sound

since i couldnt deal with having the fans in the window making that sound im having or at least attempting to have a side window made hopefully with some 1/4" hexagonal or round holes

and the last question...if having my custom window made falls through...is there any place i can buy a window with holes cut already and ready to accept mounting of 2 side fans?


----------



## Rockr69

Yes the slits make a horrible sound as the air moves over them. An agreed and much bemoaned sucky design on CM's part. For your last question as far as we know there is no place to purchase a replacement window with holes or without for that matter in a retail environment. I do make solid clear replacement windows, but not wanting to invest in the substantial cost of a hole saw, I don't offer them ready to accept fans.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13380113*
> Yes the slits make a horrible sound as the air moves over them. An agreed and much bemoaned sucky design on CM's part. For your last question as far as we know there is no place to purchase a replacement window with holes or without for that matter in a retail environment. I do make solid clear replacement windows, but not wanting to invest in the substantial cost of a hole saw, I don't offer them ready to accept fans.


Thanks for the reply

its awesome knowing it wasnt just me and that its a screw up on CMs part

yeah my brother works at a place that has a laser cutting machine as well as a cnc machine....so ive been waiting for them to make my window but they have been swamped with work on the laser cutting machine...but im told that that machine can cut pretty much any design i could think up for a side window...so i went with a 1/4' hex or round hole with a 9/32 staggering...from my understanding that should provide enough air flow without having the craziness of the "fins" on the stock side window


----------



## Rockr69

well we look forward to seeing the end result. In case you didn't notice







, we like Scouts around here.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


MAJOR mod in the works troops. I won't be making a work log cuz it'll be boring and give away the results, but I will post this hint pic;











What color are you going with?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


What color are you going with?


----------



## GoodInk

You're not going to paint? I don't know what more you can cut in your Scout, and that would be about the only two reasons to pull everything out.


----------



## Rockr69

The secret to a good showman is always leave 'em wanting more!!! All I can tell is it's already getting good!!!!


----------



## H969

Whew, this thread is so hard to keep up with now that I took a night job! Few weeks ago...
It is nice to stop by and see waht is happing every now and again, but I just have not had the time to make large contributions as I used too......
I am still here in sprit...Semper Fi!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Whew, this thread is so hard to keep up with now that I took a night job! Few weeks ago...
It is nice to stop by and see waht is happing every now and again, but I just have not had the time to make large contributions as I used too......
I am still here in sprit...Semper Fi!


Once a Scout always a Scout. Nice to see ya!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


As long as it's a hard top 08, there is an issue with the timing chain tensioner failing and leaving to much slack in the chain, eventually resulting in engine damage. Tell them you have heard a rattle from the engine on cold starts.


Btw, I tried this out today and they are replacing my timing chain. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Btw, I tried this out today and they are replacing my timing chain. Thanks for the help!










great, it's about $2K customer pay... odd, i'm did a timing chain today... what are the chances??


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Attention All Scouts.
From here on out
AliasOfMyself 
will be hereby known as the
Duchess of Builds.

By Order of General E.
CMSSC Commander and Chief.


so glad i read back a lot of pages before i posted in here again







hey guys!









Mr E you are really sweet, i just can't tell you that enough


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


The secret to a good showman is always leave 'em wanting more!!! All I can tell is it's already getting good!!!!


i'm dying to see this! dont keep us waiting too long dan


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


great, it's about $2K customer pay... odd, i'm did a timing chain today... what are the chances??


Haha too funny. Wow.. didn't realize it was that expensive.. so going to be poor


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Haha too funny. Wow.. didn't realize it was that expensive.. so going to be poor










well, once your out of warranty, if you need a part for something, let me know. i don't mind helping out after that, but if your still in warranty, i can get fired for helping out... and i'm pretty sure my wife won't approve of that.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


You're not going to paint? I don't know what more you can cut in your Scout, and that would be about the only two reasons to pull everything out.


OK you got me! I was painting and the color is white! Paint is still soft but I have a teaser pic;









I know, su-weeeet!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


OK you got me! I was painting and the color is white! Paint is still soft but I have a teaser pic;









I know, su-weeeet!










it really does look awesome







thats got me so tempted to paint my scout now i've seen how it looks dressed in white!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


it really does look awesome







thats got me so tempted to paint my scout now i've seen how it looks dressed in white!


I get to call firsties!!!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


well, once your out of warranty, if you need a part for something, let me know. i don't mind helping out after that, but if your still in warranty, i can get fired for helping out... and i'm pretty sure my wife won't approve of that.


Yeah I totally understand. Feel like they should have told me it was going to cost $2000 to fix this tho. Man... I had not budgeted for this at all.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I get to call firsties!!!


thats fair enough, you did the work and made it happen, aslong as we're on the same page when it comes to it being my idea ofcourse







just kidding


----------



## Rockr69

I was gonna say, E's been posing the question for awhile and I've had the idea for about 8 months now. Actually it was that damn Corsair SE I posted yesterday that got me going on the mod.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


OK you got me! I was painting and the color is white! Paint is still soft but I have a teaser pic;









I know, su-weeeet!










Drooooooooooooooooooooooool... I swear I love every single mod you do Rockr.. I wish I knew how to mod my case like you do


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Drooooooooooooooooooooooool... I swear I love every single mod you do Rockr.. I wish I knew how to mod my case like you do










Thanks! It's easy. You just do it. I have been secretly planning this for awhile now.


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


OK you got me! I was painting and the color is white! Paint is still soft but I have a teaser pic;









I know, su-weeeet!










Looks nice.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


OK you got me! I was painting and the color is white! Paint is still soft but I have a teaser pic;









I know, su-weeeet!


















I knew you painted, it's about the only thing you haven't done with that thing. A big







for going down a road no one has yet with white. Please post it on FB once you get it completed so I can spam it on the CM Storm and Coolermaster page as long as you don't mind me using it. It will be linking back to the pic you post on the CMSSC page. And yes it is su-weeeet!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13383929*
> OK you got me! I was painting and the color is white! Paint is still soft but I have a teaser pic;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, su-weeeet!


dude...that looks...just EPIC

damn I want to paint my Scout NAAOOO


----------



## GTR Mclaren

WE NEED A TUTO ROCK !!!!










I want do do exactly the same but in silver


----------



## Enigma8750

General Enigma's Build of the YEAR!!








Lt. General Rockr69's New White Out Scout
Just AMAZING!!!!










From the Man that brought us this...










And MUCH MUCH More.. This is the reason that Lt. General Rockr69 is my Number one.

Great JOB SIR. Great JOB!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Awwwwww.....you guys are making me blush:blushsmil, but there's even more;









red cover on opti drive locks will be gone, I just needed to cover some paint blemishs.



















I'll get some glamour shots tomorrow. Thanks everyone.


----------



## supremo0824

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13383929*
> OK you got me! I was painting and the color is white! Paint is still soft but I have a teaser pic;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, su-weeeet!


Omg an arctic scout
Haha that corsair case really got ya goin huh
Its been in my head too lol
Nice work Dude!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13386686*
> Awwwwww.....you guys are making me blush:blushsmil, but there's even more;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red cover on opti drive locks will be gone, I just needed to cover some paint blemishs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get some glamour shots tomorrow. Thanks everyone.


I got your glamour shot right here.








Get it? SCOUT Trooper?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13386686*
> Awwwwww.....you guys are making me blush:blushsmil, but there's even more;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red cover on opti drive locks will be gone, I just needed to cover some paint blemishs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get some glamour shots tomorrow. Thanks everyone.


I got your glamour shot right here.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

i may paint mine, but not white, not now its been done







and dan i was kidding anyway, even if it had really been my idea first i'd of told you to go right on ahead, you got some serious skills


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13384137*
> Yeah I totally understand. Feel like they should have told me it was going to cost $2000 to fix this tho. Man... I had not budgeted for this at all.


your still under warranty, so it should cost you a dime. i was saying that for cars that are out of warranty, it costs about $2k.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13389029*
> your still under warranty, so it should cost you a dime. i was saying that for cars that are out of warranty, it costs about $2k.


you get any further towards getting your window yet? call the courier if not, chase them up, i did that when i bought my 5770 from a friend and it turned out that my address had been messed up and it was just about to be sent back too, i got them to correct the address and i got the card the next day


----------



## DireLeon2010

How'd I end up double posting?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13389029*
> your still under warranty, so it should cost you a dime. i was saying that for cars that are out of warranty, it costs about $2k.


Lol... I feel so stupid now







Thanks for letting me know to get this done.. major rep!

Rockr... srsly, love the case. Looks aaaaaaaaaaaaaamazing


----------



## Enigma8750

Here is the Link to the New Enigma 0028 Belle Bama Build..


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13383929*
> OK you got me! I was painting and the color is white! Paint is still soft but I have a teaser pic;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, su-weeeet!


Sick! Awesome job on the case!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Finally a few pics of my system. I still need a few things like a good PSU and 
R4 fans, but this is how it sits now.


----------



## Roll Cam Tide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Here is the Link to the New Enigma 0028 Belle Bama Build..




That is awesome

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Finally a few pics of my system. I still need a few things like a good PSU and 
R4 fans, but this is how it sits now.




















Very nice and tidy. Good work. +rep


----------



## Shlayer

I might get this case it looks really nice!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Thanks Rockr, your an inspiration!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Here is the Link to the New Enigma 0028 Belle Bama Build..




that is really damn nice, i likes it!


----------



## Enigma8750

Thanks Duchess.. I prize your comment My Lady.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13389262*
> you get any further towards getting your window yet? call the courier if not, chase them up, i did that when i bought my 5770 from a friend and it turned out that my address had been messed up and it was just about to be sent back too, i got them to correct the address and i got the card the next day


just checked when i got home, still no window... BUT, only 1 state away now.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13389934*
> Lol... I feel so stupid now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know to get this done.. major rep!


No big deal man, i'm glad to help. i *try* to treat each person in life i meet as i would want a random person to treat me; doesn't always work, but i sure a as hell better be earnin' some heaven points.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13397157*
> just checked when i got home, still no window... BUT, only 1 state away now.


I sure apologize. USPS usually doesn't drop the ball like this.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13397227*
> I sure apologize. USPS usually doesn't drop the ball like this.


no no, i hold nothing at all against you, you had is mailed within a couple of days my payment, not to mention i got the first in speedy quick. i ship all the stuff i sell via USPS and haven't had problems either, just one of those quirks i'm sure.


----------



## DireLeon2010

It's like at every stop they have to make sure it isn't a flat, transparent b0mb.






























Whoa! 3000 already?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

i think mine might be another week or two with it having to go through customs etc, they can and do slow a lot of things down, i dont mind the wait because i know its not like dan could of done it any other way, he sent it out a few days after i paid for it too, i just hope the british royal mail treat it nicely when its in this country, they're not known for being light handed with things lol


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13397460*
> i think mine might be another week or two with it having to go through customs etc, they can and do slow a lot of things down, i dont mind the wait because i know its not like dan could of done it any other way, he sent it out a few days after i paid for it too, i just hope the british royal mail treat it nicely when its in this country, they're not known for being light handed with things lol


understood, i'm a little concerned myself about how they have been "sorting" mine... *rattle* *rattle* *rattle* yeap sounds broke, sort it again and see if it sounds better.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13397537*
> understood, i'm a little concerned myself about how they have been "sorting" mine... *rattle* *rattle* *rattle* yeap sounds broke, sort it again and see if it sounds better.


lol that made me laugh, i hope you get it really soon and undamaged lol

knowing british royal mail i'll receive mine in jigsaw puzzle form, its ok because if they damage it even in the smallest way i get to make a claim against them and get the money back that way, gotta love long distance postage huh


----------



## GTR Mclaren

uumm where is the "paint your fans" thread ??

I want to start with that xD


----------



## DireLeon2010

OK as a top fan?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185157


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13398051*
> OK as a top fan?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185157


while i can't attest to that fan specifically, i can say the all the scythe fans that i've used are of excellent quality, i have 6 slipstreams in my case now, very quite and great airflow.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13390951*
> Finally a few pics of my system. I still need a few things like a good PSU and
> R4 fans, but this is how it sits now.


Nice and clean, I like


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808

DANG! I guess this means the Bulldozer is on the way!


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13399794*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808
> 
> DANG! I guess this means the Bulldozer is on the way!


Heads up! http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=955&x=0&y=0]Amazon [/URL]has it for 121


----------



## AliasOfMyself

yeah the 965BE C3 has come down in price too, i got mine just before they announced bulldozer lol(i think)! my board wont be getting a bios update to make it bulldozer capable either







i'm getting a better board when i have the cash to spare anyway, so i'll just make sure its bulldozer ready and use my 965 once i find out how good the first batch of desktop dozer cpu's are, i did that with the first phenom's and i ended up skipping them and sticking with my athlon 5400+ for a while longer


----------



## Xyrate

All these people getting their clear side windows reaaaaaaaally makes me want to order one!









Still waiting on my replacement H60 before I can install it. Have the stock heatsink in there and man that sucker is LOUD.

Btw, if anyone needs to buy a Scout (doubtful on this forum







), Newegg has it for $69.99 after rebate using promo code: EMCKEKD23


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13398359*
> Nice and clean, I like


Thanks


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Possible to join?


----------



## Enigma8750

Sure you can join.. Just post a picture of your Scout and fill out the google doc on the front page.. thanks..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;13403231*
> Sure you can join.. Just post a picture of your Scout and fill out the google doc on the front page.. thanks..


Don't forget to copy and paste the club PHP into your sig line


----------



## Enigma8750

That too.


----------



## Rockr69

I'm on boss


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Sure you can join.. Just post a picture of your Scout and fill out the google doc on the front page.. thanks..


Alright, thanks E. I posted pics a few pages back.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Don't forget to copy and paste the club PHP into your sig line


Will do.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


All these people getting their clear side windows reaaaaaaaally makes me want to order one!









Still waiting on my replacement H60 before I can install it. Have the stock heatsink in there and man that sucker is LOUD.

Btw, if anyone needs to buy a Scout (doubtful on this forum







), Newegg has it for $69.99 after rebate using promo code: EMCKEKD23


i'll post pics once mine gets here









and yeah that cpu of yours comes with the same stock fan mine did, i was more than happy to get rid of it and take the fan off and throw it at a wall with a crazy smile on my face, i used the thing for around 2 months and it drove me nuts


----------



## Tator Tot

Thread Ownership has been transfered back to Rockr69.

Before anyone is offended I would like a chance to explain; due to procedural policy, members who were banned but were allowed to come back do not instantly get to reassert control of any threads that were transferred to new owners. The reason for this is to prevent the need to constantly change owners do to the owner getting rebanned. 
We are all subject to the rules and no one is exempt.

Enigma is still allowed to keep his rank within the club and he is also allowed to help out in any way Rockr deems fit. Their are no restrictions in place on how he is allowed to participate at Overclock.net

In the future, if Rockr decides to step down and Enigma chooses to take control of the thread once more; then they can ask a Editor of the section for approval to get the option underway. 
Right now, Enigma does need to prove he can abide by the rules and is still committed to the club and Overclock.net.

If you have any further questions, please PM me and I will answer them to the best of my abilities. 
For now, I wish you all a great weekend and I hope you have fun with your families if you celebrate Mother's day.

Best Regards, 
Tator Tot / Charles


----------



## Rockr69

Attention Troops! As the new thread owner, again







, I give Enigma8750 complete autonomy over this club. I will act as a figurehead only and all club decisions I defer to him. I understand both sides of this situation and feel this is the best way to continue with Enigma's ban to be lifted. This is only a technicality within the TOS and must be adhered to if any credibility is to be lent the TOS at all.

All I ask of you troops is to not openly discuss the negative aspects of how you may be feeling and let's continue to perform as the admirable Scouts that you all have proven you are.

This will blow over and we'll all feel right as rain before you know it.

That is all,
Lt.General Rockr69


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey I like this one too...


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*











Hey I like this one too...











i almost peed myself when i saw that first one, thats pretty funny and cute at the same time









i used to watch star trek next generation, picards calm personality was soothing for some reason lol


----------



## Enigma8750

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-WA90u0f0Y&feature=fvwrel[/ame]


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-WA9...feature=fvwrel


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Scout is on sale at Newegg for $69.99 and free shipping with Promo Code EMCKEKD23 and rebate.


----------



## Kaneda13

Hey Rockr, guess what i got today, and still in one piece. and great timing too, i'll work on getting a sand blasting how-to written and photoed up, should have it up mid-week-ish.


----------



## Rockr69

Damn dude! It took long enough, but am glad it got there OK. Can't wait to see the end result.

Going after more homemade oriental soup. Mmmmmm.......later


----------



## wompwomp

Hey guys I have another question. So I'm putting my scout together and as I'm wiring everything up I ran into a slight problem with the HDD led, reset, power led wires etc..

You know how there's 2 wires connected (a color and a white wire), which is the postive and which is the negative?


----------



## Rockr69

if there's no black, white is always -neg


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;13405196*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-WA90u0f0Y&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Kaneda13

ok, still playing with the size and location a bit, but here's what i got (just a paper template behind the window on a black mousepad):










i want to keep it towards the front, so i can still see my LCD screen on the vantage, and want to use it as a sorta-cover for the 5.25 drive bays. thoughts??


----------



## mountainking

Does this case really have static electricity issues? I love the look of this case but the bad reviews have me wondering. Any insight you guys could give me I'd be very appreciative of.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountainking*


Does this case really have static electricity issues? I love the look of this case but the bad reviews have me wondering. Any insight you guys could give me I'd be very appreciative of.


depends a lot on the fan you use. i don't have any issues with anything sticking to the glass (granted, i have a solid window) and i've never been shocked when touching the case.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mountainking;13411064*
> Does this case really have static electricity issues? I love the look of this case but the bad reviews have me wondering. Any insight you guys could give me I'd be very appreciative of.


??????







Any other cases out there with a thread with over 20,000 replies dedicated to it? It's not a bad case, it's a great case. I've never had any static problems with this case.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountainking*


Does this case really have static electricity issues? I love the look of this case but the bad reviews have me wondering. Any insight you guys could give me I'd be very appreciative of.


Just got mine a week ago, but I have not had any problems at all.


----------



## Roll Cam Tide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountainking*


Does this case really have static electricity issues? I love the look of this case but the bad reviews have me wondering. Any insight you guys could give me I'd be very appreciative of.


Never heard that one

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


ok, still playing with the size and location a bit, but here's what i got (just a paper template behind the window on a black mousepad):










i want to keep it towards the front, so i can still see my LCD screen on the vantage, and want to use it as a sorta-cover for the 5.25 drive bays. thoughts??


Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## wompwomp

So I'm putting my scout together and as I'm trying to install a fan on the window, it DOESN'T FIT. I can't use the top vent because my cpu cooler is blocking it and I can't use the bottom one because my PSU is blocking it. How cool right?


----------



## GIPrice

You Tube


----------



## DireLeon2010

Thinking of doing something like this in the future.

(Yeah I know. Copycat! It just looked so cool!)










Any recommendations on the right paint? RED of course


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102878

Can't figure out how big this card is. Anyone know if it will fit?

Here's the other one I'm looking at.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814161338

HAALLP! I don't want them to run out of the HIS.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

lol bad reviews and static... hmmmm well before i got this case, i read every review i could, each review basically said this is an amazing case and its better than the price bracket it fits into, not one of them mentioned issues with static, they may have mistaked the static for an issue with a certain amount of the scout cases that had the front panel wiring done by a monkey, basically it would short and cause things like sudden reboots and so on, i had to fix such a thing on my scout, but i've had noooo problems otherwise, best case i've EVER owned


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


So I'm putting my scout together and as I'm trying to install a fan on the window, it DOESN'T FIT. I can't use the top vent because my cpu cooler is blocking it and I can't use the bottom one because my PSU is blocking it. How cool right?


the fan isnt going on the window or something like a cpu cooler is blocking it? how thick are the fans you're trying to use? my cpu cooler is pretty darn tall but i still have room for a fan on the window(i just dont need a fan on the window at all) and my psu doesnt block my bottom fan grill either, strange


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161338

Pulled the trigger.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13415565*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161338
> 
> Pulled the trigger.


GREAT! that'll be a HUGE upgrade from your 4670:


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13415565*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161338
> 
> Pulled the trigger.


you'll like the 5770







make sure you use the newest amd drivers for it, and you're going to get this cool option in catalyst control centre for a thing called morphological anti-aliasing(MLAA) , make sure you turn it off for when you use things like msn, trust me you'll see why if you use msn that is







works great in games though! card packs a punch for what it is


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13415667*
> GREAT! that'll be a HUGE upgrade from your 4670:


Wow! It is a few steps up. Almost got the 5830....it just looked to LONG







Didn't want to take a chance.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13415696*
> Wow! It is a few steps up. Almost got the 5830....it just looked to LONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't want to take a chance.


the 5770 leaves a big gap between its backend and the hdd cages for me, you'd be amazed at what people have made fit into the scout case


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Question

it will be a good upgrade from my 5770 to 6870 ??

considering I can sell the 5770 in about 100$ and the 6870 only cost 200$


----------



## Kaneda13

that's 2 steps on the chart, i went from an 8800GTS 512MB to a GTX 260 which is 2 steps, and there was a noticeable difference in my gaming. while i can't attest to the exact difference your upgrade would make, mine was definitely noticeable.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13422475*
> Question
> 
> it will be a good upgrade from my 5770 to 6870 ??
> 
> considering I can sell the 5770 in about 100$ and the 6870 only cost 200$


You might want to look in too crossfire 5770's. I know they out perform my 5870, and from what I have read the 5870 out performs the 6870.


----------



## hyujmn

A single 5870 is more powerful than a single 6870.

Crossfired 5770's are greater than or equal to a single 5870.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;13423551*
> A single 5870 is more powerful than a single 6870.
> 
> Crossfired 5770's are greater than or equal to a single 5870.


MMMMM!!! Crossfired 5770's:drool:

What's this folding thing I keep hearing about?


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13427454*
> MMMMM!!! Crossfired 5770's:drool:
> 
> What's this folding thing I keep hearing about?


Do you mean Folding @ Home?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


MMMMM!!! Crossfired 5770's









What's this folding thing I keep hearing about?


http://folding.stanford.edu/

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ing-home-team/


----------



## clam85

Hey, I myself have bought the CM storm scout
I also bought the Asus maximus IV extreme
Now I can't fit the motherboard in there (yes, I know that the maximus is E-ATX and it was a dumb mistake)
could anyone tell me if and how to fit the motherboard in there?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## raspinudo

little taste of what I've been up to between classes
got my sleeving in, cut the grill for the front fan and built a mount for a second.

DSC_0249 by Raspinudo, on Flickr


----------



## wompwomp

Hey how would I go about mounting a 120mm fan to the 5.25 drive bays?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13438299*
> Hey how would I go about mounting a 120mm fan to the 5.25 drive bays?


I used zip ties.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13438299*
> Hey how would I go about mounting a 120mm fan to the 5.25 drive bays?


i took and old piece of circuit board blank (got it at radio shack for about $7), drill the holes and mounted it up.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13436973*
> Hey, I myself have bought the CM storm scout
> I also bought the Asus maximus IV extreme
> Now I can't fit the motherboard in there (yes, I know that the maximus is E-ATX and it was a dumb mistake)
> could anyone tell me if and how to fit the motherboard in there?
> Thanks in advance.


The only way it would fit is if you cut the 5.25 and 3.5 drive cages out, it's too long to fit otherwise. the case is designed to hold a motherboard the size of "green", your trying to install a "blue" sized one.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

hey kaneda look what arrived today


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> The only way it would fit is if you cut the 5.25 and 3.5 drive cages out, it's too long to fit otherwise. the case is designed to hold a motherboard the size of "green", your trying to install a "blue" sized one.


Thanks for the help but anotger user (Supremo0842 I believe) Has Told me that It is a tight fit, but it fits. I'll try that today, but if it doesn't work out I'll try that.
If I try that, how would I be going about cutting out the 5.25 and the 3.5 drive cages?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13436973*
> Hey, I myself have bought the CM storm scout
> I also bought the Asus maximus IV extreme
> Now I can't fit the motherboard in there (yes, I know that the maximus is E-ATX and it was a dumb mistake)
> could anyone tell me if and how to fit the motherboard in there?
> Thanks in advance.


It will fit, with a little modding.

http://www.techreaction.net/forums/showpost.php?p=27914&postcount=498


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Hey guys! just thought i should show you how the window i got from Rockr turned out, this is a tinted version, not a clear version(as you may realize from the earlier picture i posted of the window on its own).

so here it is fitted, one with the flash enabled on my phones cam, the other with it disabled


----------



## Boyboyd

Does anyone know if the side window can support a 240mm radiator? I know i can fit one in there.

If not, does anyone have any suggestions of where to put one internally? I saw an awesome mod to put it at the front, but then i wouldn't know where to put my hard drives.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13439554*
> Does anyone know if the side window can support a 240mm radiator? I know i can fit one in there.
> 
> If not, does anyone have any suggestions of where to put one internally? I saw an awesome mod to put it at the front, but then i wouldn't know where to put my hard drives.


you can get a hard drive cage that will fit into the top drive bays, i saw someone post about it in this thread, i have noooooo idea what page it was though, so maybe have a dig? sorry i cant be of any more help than that


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13439574*
> you can get a hard drive cage that will fit into the top drive bays, i saw someone post about it in this thread, i have noooooo idea what page it was though, so maybe have a dig? sorry i cant be of any more help than that


Massive thread is massive.

But thanks for the tip. I'll have 3 of my 4 drive bays blocked off by a res. and DVD drive.

Looks like i'll try the side window, and see what happens. Going to have to use bolts + washers though. Don't think screws will handle it.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13439574*
> you can get a hard drive cage that will fit into the top drive bays, i saw someone post about it in this thread, i have noooooo idea what page it was though, so maybe have a dig? sorry i cant be of any more help than that


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019&cm_re=drive_cages-_-17-996-019-_-Product

Can't find the Cooler Master one now


----------



## Boyboyd

Something like that would be perfect if i had enough spare bays, even has space for a fan.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13439674*
> Something like that would be perfect if i had enough spare bays, even has space for a fan.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817993002&cm_re=4-in-3-_-17-993-002-_-Product

Here's the Cooler Master one


----------



## Boyboyd

Great. I even found it on sale in the UK.

Link

Shame it's a pre-order item. But I always want to mount my hard drives in the drive bay.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13439532*
> Hey guys! just thought i should show you how the window i got from Rockr turned out, this is a tinted version, not a clear version(as you may realize from the earlier picture i posted of the window on its own).
> 
> so here it is fitted, one with the flash enabled on my phones cam, the other with it disabled


That looks so much better without the vents in the side panel!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13439702*
> Great. I even found it on sale in the UK.
> 
> Link
> 
> Shame it's a pre-order item. But I always want to mount my hard drives in the drive bay.


Glad you seem to be getting sorted out, and yeah this thread is HUGE isnt it, anyways hello fellow brit


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13439728*
> That looks so much better without the vents in the side panel!


yeah the vents skew the lights on the rear fan too, and they let noise out, and dust in! that stock window is staying retired lol


----------



## Boyboyd

But I need my side-vents to see if i can mount an rx240 on them D:

I'll post pics up in here if i do.

Love this case for £30.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13439829*
> But I need my side-vents to see if i can mount an rx240 on them D:
> 
> I'll post pics up in here if i do.
> 
> Love this case for £30.


Don't think I've seen that done to a scout yet. Definately post pics if it happens!


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm pretty ambitious, but i'll probably fail. lol


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13439829*
> But I need my side-vents to see if i can mount an rx240 on them D:
> 
> I'll post pics up in here if i do.
> 
> Love this case for £30.


its fine if you need them for something









what i want to know is where the hell you got it for £30, i paid double that for mine brand new lol


----------



## Boyboyd

Just one member on here who lived 2 minutes from where i worked.

It was an impulse buy, i didn't even need a new case. I still don't regret it.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13439920*
> Just one member on here who lived 2 minutes from where i worked.
> 
> It was an impulse buy, i didn't even need a new case. I still don't regret it.


well as you know, you got an amazing deal! i knew it was the case for me before i even decided to order it, i saw it on the etailer i use, was out of stock though, so i got a friend i know there to tell me the second they had some, and placed my order the minute i got the word, i'll never regret it, not just for the great case, but for the community that backs it


----------



## nitrousoxide10

I'm working on cutting a new window for my case. I'm planning to tint the window blue, and replace my case fans with blue led R4 fans. What do you guys think?


----------



## Boyboyd

I wish it was a big bigger but that's my only real gripe. I needed one with a sturdy handle because i move it a lot.

Going to have to factor in that when i go to WCing tomorrow too.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


I'm working on cutting a new window for my case. I'm planning to tint the window blue, and replace my case fans with blue led R4 fans. What do you guys think?


i think that sounds really cool with a blue tint too, the tint on my new window is a black tint, but it goes really well with the purple/uv lighting i have in my case









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I wish it was a big bigger but that's my only real gripe. I needed one with a sturdy handle because i move it a lot.

Going to have to factor in that when i go to WCing tomorrow too.


yeah size is an issue for some these days, with video cards being almost as long as my forearm half the time now heh. the handles are very sturdy though, my machine weighs a hell of a lot(well to me it does lol) and the handles dont even so much as creak! a review i read once had the guy saying he sat on the case to test its strength, didnt even hint at giving he said


----------



## Boyboyd

I've seen a picture of it disassembled and the handle is solid metal (steel or alu. i think). Not like the hardened plastic on some cases.

My 5850 just fits in, i have to bend the power connectors right back.



Wish i'd gotten a modular PSU. lol


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13440177*
> I've seen a picture of it disassembled and the handle is solid metal (steel or alu. i think). Not like the hardened plastic on some cases.
> 
> My 5850 just fits in, i have to bend the power connectors right back.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish i'd gotten a modular PSU. lol


you can get an NZXT 8pin psu extension cable for less than ten quid, i advise you get one lol, i had to, and i've the same psu as you, so i can tell you that with that particular extension it will make it long enough to reach through the bottom cable management hole, back out the top, around the back of the top fan and into the socket on the motherboard









i wish sometimes that power connectors had angled plugs on them, so you dont have to bend the cables out of them in situations like yours lol, you might want to start the cable management from scratch there though methinks









as for the handles, yeah i've seen them first hand when i had to take the front panel off to fix a short i had in the wiring up there, really well made under the hood so to speak


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm going to try tonight. You should see the right panel when i take it off. Molex and SATA cables everywhere.

I'll look into that 8 pin extension though, thanks.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Angle connectors would be awesome! the 24pin could be a lot cleaner then. Now it's an eye sore in my case. When I get my new PSU and sleeve it that will be taken care of tho.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13440372*
> I'm going to try tonight. You should see the right panel when i take it off. Molex and SATA cables everywhere.
> 
> I'll look into that 8 pin extension though, thanks.


OR, you could flip that PSU over and have all the room you need. It will be alright unless you have your case sitting on shag carpet. Plus when you have the PSU like you have it, it competes with the CPU and VGA coolers for airflow making them work that much harder.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13439920*
> Just one member on here who lived 2 minutes from where i worked.
> 
> It was an impulse buy, i didn't even need a new case. I still don't regret it.


I have the perfect mod for you. You could use Rockr's idea where the HDD caddy is shortened and you could also move it to the left, closer to the PSU so you have room for a 240 rad in the front.










Then you could cut out a hole in the CD drive for a 240 rad like Goodink's build.










You can run the CPU power cable out of the cable management hole and then behind the motherboard to hide that and you should flip the PSU the other way up so the fan is facing down, as long as it has a gap underneath the case. And you could also invest in one of Rockr's false floors to hide all of those nasty non-modular cables


















Anyway let us know how you get on and congratulations on your new case and congratulations to everyone else as well on 21k post (almost







)


----------



## DireLeon2010

Holy Moly
We're almost 2100!!!









You see what I did there? OOPS!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13440372*
> I'm going to try tonight. You should see the right panel when i take it off. Molex and SATA cables everywhere.
> 
> I'll look into that 8 pin extension though, thanks.


i tidied all mine and attached them to the back of the mobo tray with cable ties so they dont hang all over the place lol, my issue is TOO MANY spare power cables, so i can see why you wished you'd gone modular, because so do i lol, but that extension will see you through, its all sleeved and matches the 750TX sleeving pretty well too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13440393*
> Angle connectors would be awesome! the 24pin could be a lot cleaner then. Now it's an eye sore in my case. When I get my new PSU and sleeve it that will be taken care of tho.


not just for that cable lol, but for stuff like the hdd's too, would make them run a little more flush with the right side panel lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13440459*
> OR, you could flip that PSU over and have all the room you need. It will be alright unless you have your case sitting on shag carpet. Plus when you have the PSU like you have it, it competes with the CPU and VGA coolers for airflow making them work that much harder.


i'm going to do this myself sometime very soon, as you already know my machine sits on a thick glass table, so underneath clearance is top notch! when i first got my case i did ask corsair if it was fine to mount it fan facing up, and i can quote them on saying its fine either way around in my case lol, so if it decides to break down i can still rma it


----------



## DireLeon2010

Ditto on the PSU flip. When I last cleaned, I noticed a lot of dust gets in the PSU that way I'm going to flip mine too.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Damn! I would never have thought white would be so sick on a scout!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13440611*
> Damn! I would never have thought white would be so sick on a scout!


Thank you for your kind words. You should see it in person, STELLAR!!!


----------



## clam85

Guys I need your help once again, I've now successfully installed the motherboard (had to remove nothing) But I'm stumped on this: how do I connect the fans to the PSU?
I know that you have to connect the Molexes to the other ones, but somehow I can't find the right cables.
My PSU is the cooler master GX Series - 750W
Thanks in Advance


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13440637*
> Thank you for your kind words. You should see it in person, STELLAR!!!


I bet it is!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


Guys I need your help once again, I've now successfully installed the motherboard (had to remove nothing) But I'm stumped on this: how do I connect the fans to the PSU?
I know that you have to connect the Molexes to the other ones, but somehow I can't find the right cables.
My PSU is the cooler master GX Series - 750W
Thanks in Advance


If you've run out of 4pin "Molex" connectors you're gonna have to use pass through


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


Guys I need your help once again, I've now successfully installed the motherboard (had to remove nothing) But I'm stumped on this: how do I connect the fans to the PSU?
I know that you have to connect the Molexes to the other ones, but somehow I can't find the right cables.
My PSU is the cooler master GX Series - 750W
Thanks in Advance


Use a 3 to 4 pin adapter. A lot of fans come with them.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Ditto on the PSU flip. When I last cleaned, I noticed a lot of dust gets in the PSU that way







I'm going to flip mine too.


yeah way too much gets in there for my liking, i'd sooner the psu had its own air supply now i think about it lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Damn! I would never have thought white would be so sick on a scout!










Rockr is great at pushing the scouts boundaries


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


I have the perfect mod for you. You could use Rockr's idea where the HDD caddy is shortened and you could also move it to the left, closer to the PSU so you have room for a 240 rad in the front.

http://i960.photobucket.com/albums/ae85/jsongyver/White%20Scout/PICT0038.jpg[IMG]

Then you could cut out a hole in the CD drive for a 240 rad like Goodink's build.

[IMG]http://lh5.ggpht.com/_N4mnpjQAe9g/TPrZhrgg8lI/AAAAAAAAAFY/n4uifgiogW0/s800/DSC00537%20%281024x1012%29.jpg[IMG]

You can run the CPU power cable out of the cable management hole and then behind the motherboard to hide that and you should flip the PSU the other way up so the fan is facing down, as long as it has a gap underneath the case. And you could also invest in one of Rockr's false floors to hide all of those nasty non-modular cables [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/5043716/640/PC-%2B-Audio-stuff/-DSC3280.jpg[IMG]

Anyway let us know how you get on and congratulations on your new case and congratulations to everyone else as well on 21k post (almost [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif)


Thanks for the advice. That 1st mod looks too complicated for me, but the 2nd looks do-able. I plan on moving my 2 TB drives out of this case in the near future. So i'll only have 3, unimportant drives.


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If you've run out of 4pin "Molex" connectors you're gonna have to use pass through










so I have to use molex connectors to connect all the fans?
and what do I do with the small thingie?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


so I have to use molex connectors to connect all the fans?
and what do I do with the small thingie?


It's been so long and I no longer have any of the stock fans Except the top 140 which I moved to the front. But I can't remember if changed the power connector or not.

As for the red led fans, yes I believe you have to use molex 4 pin from PSU


----------



## Rockr69

Listen up troops!

I need some photographic material for POTW (Pic of the Week). Please post your photogenic shots of your Scouts and maybe you'll get lucky!

21000-WOOT WOOT!!!!


----------



## clam85

I'm such a noob.
Now I've connected the fans, I still have loads of cables left;
4x 6+2pin PCI-e Connector
9x sata connector
1x 4pin floppy connector

I can guess what these are for, but I just want to make sure.
*Keep in mind that this is the 1st pc I'm building*


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


I'm such a noob.
Now I've connected the fans, I still have loads of cables left;
4x 6+2pin PCI-e Connector
9x sata connector
1x 4pin floppy connector

I can guess what these are for, but I just want to make sure.
*Keep in mind that this is the 1st pc I'm building*


I love firsties!!! Post those pics!!!


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I love firsties!!! Post those pics!!!


Whole thing or just the cables?


----------



## Rockr69

All of it!!!


----------



## clam85

Okay then


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


Okay then


I do need help though.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Listen up troops!

I need some photographic material for POTW (Pic of the Week). Please post your photogenic shots of your Scouts and maybe you'll get lucky!

21000-WOOT WOOT!!!!


I really need to learn how to take pics.


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


I really need to learn how to take pics.


Use your phone!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


Use your phone!


Thanks. I do have a camera, but a lot of pics in this thread have insane quality, which is what I wish I could do. I don't do photo editing etc.


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Thanks. I do have a camera, but a lot of pics in this thread have insane quality, which is what I wish I could do. I don't do photo editing etc.










Oh, Like that.
I guess if you get good lighting your picture should be decent :O


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13441305*
> I'm such a noob.
> Now I've connected the fans, I still have loads of cables left;
> 4x 6+2pin PCI-e Connector
> 9x sata connector
> 1x 4pin floppy connector
> 
> I can guess what these are for, but I just want to make sure.
> *Keep in mind that this is the 1st pc I'm building*


Like you need help connecting everything?

PCI-E connector should go to your graphics card
And the SATA power should go to your HDD and DVD drive and then the SATA cable from the HDD and DVD drive to the mother board.
Uh idk what to do with the floppy connector unless you have a floppy drive


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13442053*
> Like you need help connecting everything?
> 
> PCI-E connector should go to your graphics card
> And the SATA power should go to your HDD and DVD drive and then the SATA cable from the HDD and DVD drive to the mother board.
> Uh idk what to do with the floppy connector unless you have a floppy drive


Thank you!!
I know what to do now!

lol....Floppy disks....


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13442116*
> Thank you!!
> I know what to do now!
> 
> lol....Floppy disks....


What PSU do you have? Also on the front page there are some hints on cable management


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13442144*
> What PSU do you have? Also on the front page there are some hints on cable management


the CM GX 750w


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13442053*
> Like you need help connecting everything?
> 
> PCI-E connector should go to your graphics card
> And the SATA power should go to your HDD and DVD drive and then the SATA cable from the HDD and DVD drive to the mother board.
> Uh idk what to do with the floppy connector unless you have a floppy drive


the SATA won't fit with my HDD.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13442514*
> the SATA won't fit with my HDD.


Make sure they match up correctly, the connectors only work one way. The connections are L shaped

http://www.gamespot.com/forums/topic/26986920/picture-guide-to-computer-building-and-hardware-installation-56k?tag=topics%3Btitle

Read this. Should show you where everything goes


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13442673*
> Make sure they match up correctly, the connectors only work one way. The connections are L shaped
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/forums/topic/26986920/picture-guide-to-computer-building-and-hardware-installation-56k?tag=topics%3Btitle
> 
> Read this. Should show you where everything goes


Okay nvm, I just wasn't looking very good
God, I am herp-derping it up today


----------



## clam85

1 more question for today; I've hooked up all three molex connectors that came with the psu, but there is still one female molex left. I have no clue what this one does, as it seems I've connected all 3 fans. It is located at the back of the case. I've included a pic.


----------



## QuickForceHD

Anyone knows if you can fit a E-ATX (ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX AMD Motherboard) in the scout?


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuickForceHD;13443067*
> Anyone knows if you can fit a E-ATX (ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX AMD Motherboard) in the scout?


I have it too so yes you can.
It is a reaaally tight fit though. make sure that you put the side that is at the back of the case in first, otherwise it wont fit


----------



## clam85

* Woops double post.


----------



## QuickForceHD

Meh, wont risk it..


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


1 more question for today; I've hooked up all three molex connectors that came with the psu, but there is still one female molex left. I have no clue what this one does, as it seems I've connected all 3 fans. It is located at the back of the case. I've included a pic.


Hmm hard to tell from that picture.

Are you sure you got all three fans, that may be for the top fan.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Hmm hard to tell from that picture.

Are you sure you got all three fans, that may be for the top fan.


That could be the LED power connection for the back and front fan... I think


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


That could be the LED power connection for the back and front fan... I think










that was my other thought, but I'm not near my computer to check, and i dont use the LED switch anymore.

Clam you might as well plug it in anyways if you have another Molex PSU connector. And then when you turn everything on check that all the fans are running and you can switch the lights on and off.


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


that was my other thought, but I'm not near my computer to check, and i dont use the LED switch anymore.

Clam you might as well plug it in anyways if you have another Molex PSU connector. And then when you turn everything on check that all the fans are running and you can switch the lights on and off.


That's the problem: my PSU only has 3 molex connectors...
but there's also this kind of thing, which I've just ignored because I didn't know what it did;









(only those two Molex connectors)


----------



## The_Manual

For the attention of all club members,

I regret to announce the removal of Enigma8750 from this club and the suspension of his account on overclock.net. This decision was not taken lightly, however we are no longer prepared to tolerate his inappropriate and rude behaviour.

It is site policy to prohibit the discussion of account bans, however in this case I have had to make an exception due to the circumstances. Please do not discuss this ban in public, if you have questions, or queries, please send a message to a member of the Management Team by PM or email.

Regards,
The_Manual
Overclock.net Forum Manager


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


That's the problem: my PSU only has 3 molex connectors...
but there's also this kind of thing, which I've just ignored because I didn't know what it did;









(only those two Molex connectors)


Okay, I believe if you plug the spare Molex from the LED switch into the PSU, i believe you can then plug a fan molex into that double molex pictured.

Someone confirm?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Okay, I believe if you plug the spare Molex from the LED switch into the PSU, i believe you can then plug a fan molex into that double molex pictured.

Someone confirm?


Ya you can daisy chain them together.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


That's the problem: my PSU only has 3 molex connectors...
but there's also this kind of thing, which I've just ignored because I didn't know what it did;









(only those two Molex connectors)


If your computer powers up, just keep the three you have plugged in now and then power it up real quick and see if all the fans are working/check the LED light switch. Then power down and try plugging in the other molex connection and see what happens.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


If your computer powers up, just keep the three you have plugged in now and then power it up real quick and see if all the fans are working/check the LED light switch. Then power down and try plugging in the other molex connection and see what happens.


or just mash the delete key til the bios loads so you can turn it off a little more safely


----------



## Kaneda13

holy cow! i post on 2096 before i go to work and come home to page 2104... slow the hell down!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


hey kaneda look what arrived today



















time to etch that piece! been working on the high res to cut out for my etching. pics to follow. here's the final design i've come up with:










the white will be etched, and the black will be clear. also thinking of painting this on the front of the case where the lower intake fan is, again, painting the white and leave the black mesh behind.

New avatar to match.


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


If your computer powers up, just keep the three you have plugged in now and then power it up real quick and see if all the fans are working/check the LED light switch. Then power down and try plugging in the other molex connection and see what happens.











AND









Thanks, I'll try that tomorrow!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


holy cow! i post on 2096 before i go to work and come home to page 2104... slow the hell down!!

time to etch that piece! been working on the high res to cut out for my etching. pics to follow. here's the final design i've come up with:










the white will be etched, and the black will be clear. also thinking of painting this on the front of the case where the lower intake fan is, again, painting the white and leave the black mesh behind.

New avatar to match.










lol yeah 8 pages worth of posts, crazy lol

i'm going to try to find myself an applique that is to my tastes, i'm not good with any kind of tool that needs precisenessness, long story on that one









i like you're idea though, especially the one for the front fan area of the mesh, you've got a nice visual mod coming along here









forgot to add, here's a slightly better quality image of the window when its fitted


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Massive thread is massive.

But thanks for the tip. I'll have 3 of my 4 drive bays blocked off by a res. and DVD drive.

Looks like i'll try the side window, and see what happens. Going to have to use bolts + washers though. Don't think screws will handle it.


As someone stated you could do what I did, there is room for about 4 HDD's mount like I have them. You can click the link in my sig for more pics.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


I really need to learn how to take pics.


This my help, even with a cheap point and shoot you can get some good pics.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...g-updated.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Listen up troops!

I need some photographic material for POTW (Pic of the Week). Please post your photogenic shots of your Scouts and maybe you'll get lucky!

21000-WOOT WOOT!!!!












Pics,







I did fix my tool less, and I'm due for a cleaning.


----------



## Treacherous Intellect

Long time no [email protected] whats up guys, just wanted to drop a line and let u guys know im still with the living! Love all the post and the great work u guys been doing. Keep it up! Iv been working 140 hrs a week but ill try to get on more and stay connected.


----------



## Cacophony

GTX 480 SLi is such a pain for this case.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


As someone stated you could do what I did, there is room for about 4 HDD's mount like I have them. You can click the link in my sig for more pics.

This my help, even with a cheap point and shoot you can get some good pics.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...g-updated.html










Pics,







I did fix my tool less, and I'm due for a cleaning.


Yeah yours was the one i saw, on the 6th page or so of the RASA kit thread.

What is holding your HDDs in place? Gravity?


----------



## GoodInk

Screwed to the bottom of the case with rubber o-rings to dampen any vibrations.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Listen up troops!

I need some photographic material for POTW (Pic of the Week). Please post your photogenic shots of your Scouts and maybe you'll get lucky!

21000-WOOT WOOT!!!!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



This my help, even with a cheap point and shoot you can get some good pics.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...g-updated.html


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13447638*


Lemme guess, the pups name is Scout?


----------



## GoodInk

lol, that would be cool, but she's not mine.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13448054*
> lol, that would be cool, but she's not mine.


So you stole her


----------



## GoodInk

I thought about it, her owner is on leave and we (my shop) is taking care of her.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Screwed to the bottom of the case with rubber o-rings to dampen any vibrations.


Hmmmm that might just work. Thanks


----------



## AliasOfMyself

anyone here with a 750TX(or any psu with a 140mm fan) mounted with the fan facing downwards? have you modded the grill on the case for it any? just doing a few checks before i strip my machine in a few days to flip the psu and redo my wiring


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


anyone here with a 750TX(or any psu with a 140mm fan) mounted with the fan facing downwards? have you modded the grill on the case for it any? just doing a few checks before i strip my machine in a few days to flip the psu and redo my wiring










Ya I have mine facing down. CM recomends having the fan facing down on this case. (someone correct me if I'm wrong) I have, however, not modified the grill.


----------



## Rockr69

99% of us have it facing down. It is proper that way AOM. The PSU will never have to shed system heat and it won't divert the airflow from the CPU and VGA coolers. Canned air for a proper blow once a month and it'll be great.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quickly threw together a false floor and painted it matte black.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Ya I have mine facing down. CM recomends having the fan facing down on this case. (someone correct me if I'm wrong) I have, however, not modified the grill.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


99% of us have it facing down. It is proper that way AOM. The PSU will never have to shed system heat and it won't divert the airflow from the CPU and VGA coolers. Canned air for a proper blow once a month and it'll be great.


i shall do it tomorrow then







i read up a little more after i posted and saw stuff about negative pressure, was related to our case too









do i keep the dust filter in there or remove it for more air into the psu?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


i shall do it tomorrow then







i read up a little more after i posted and saw stuff about negative pressure, was related to our case too









do i keep the dust filter in there or remove it for more air into the psu?










I would recommend to keep the filter installed.


----------



## Cacophony

So I figured how to fit two GTX 480 in the scout...wow what a pain. but it looks sweet.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


I would recommend to keep the filter installed.


Not true grasshopper, in order to properly clean the dust filter you have to remove the PSU. Ditch the dust filter. All it would do is clog up and starve the PSU for air. Even with dust in the PSU, if it has air moving through it it'll stay cooler than with a clogged filter.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cacophony*


So I figured how to fit two GTX 480 in the scout...wow what a pain. but it looks sweet.


NO pics....it didn't happen.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Not true grasshopper, in order to properly clean the dust filter you have to remove the PSU. Ditch the dust filter. All it would do is clog up and starve the PSU for air. Even with dust in the PSU, if it has air moving through it it'll stay cooler than with a clogged filter.










I stand corrected


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cacophony*


So I figured how to fit two GTX 480 in the scout...wow what a pain. but it looks sweet.


pics?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Not true grasshopper, in order to properly clean the dust filter you have to remove the PSU. Ditch the dust filter. All it would do is clog up and starve the PSU for air. Even with dust in the PSU, if it has air moving through it it'll stay cooler than with a clogged filter.


that pretty much so sums up why i asked about the filter, thats because i've seen and cleaned the filter for the front 140mm fan one hell of a lot, i had ditched it, but i put it back in to keep the dust from coating my drives lol


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*









I stand corrected


might want to get the filter out from yours then


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


pics?


he means no pictures of the cards in the rig and how it looks means it didnt happen


----------



## unimatrixzero

No pictures or it never happened.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


he means no pictures of the cards in the rig and how it looks means it didnt happen










Ya I was asking for pics.







And ya I'll be removing my filter!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Ya I was asking for pics.







And ya I'll be removing my filter!


I will need to take off my dust filter as well!


----------



## Cacophony

I'll take pics once I get home.


----------



## clam85

Guys, Another question;
I'm installing my new soundcard (blaster X-fi fatal1ty)
and it has this fancy schmancy thing I have to put in a cd-rom driver bay.
Now the Scout has all these bays, but there's a cover stopping me from accessing them :O
I can't seem to remove it as it is attached to the rest of the case.
the specs say it has 5 exposed 5.25" bays though, but the manual doesn't clearly state how to remove them.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


Guys, Another question;
I'm installing my new soundcard (blaster X-fi fatal1ty)
and it has this fancy schmancy thing I have to put in a cd-rom driver bay.
Now the Scout has all these bays, but there's a cover stopping me from accessing them :O
I can't seem to remove it as it is attached to the rest of the case.
the specs say it has 5 exposed 5.25" bays though, but the manual doesn't clearly state how to remove them.


Break it off by twisting back and forth. Break them all off. It'll increase your airflow, but don't throw them out cuz they make great mod materials.


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Break it off by twisting back and forth. Break them all off. It'll increase your airflow, but don't throw them out cuz they make great mod materials.


Dear lord, getting violent are we?








I keed I keed, but I was kinda already suspecting that.


----------



## clam85

Okay, Only a few more things and then I'm done:
I have a cable left, this is what it says:
AC'97

Also, I've connect all the LED connector to a 'ASUS Q-Connector' which came with my motherboard.
But I have some slots left which say: 
Speaker
Ground
Ground
+5V

I don't know which cable I should put in, or should I just leave it like that?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


Okay, Only a few more things and then I'm done:
I have a cable left, this is what it says:
AC'97

Also, I've connect all the LED connector to a 'ASUS Q-Connector' which came with my motherboard.
But I have some slots left which say: 
Speaker
Ground
Ground
+5V

I don't know which cable I should put in, or should I just leave it like that?


The AC'97 is for the front pannel audio. But if you have the HD audio connected to your motherboard, you don't need it. Those other connectors are for a speaker for POST. I personally don't use it.


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


The AC'97 is for the front pannel audio. But if you have the HD audio connected to your motherboard, you don't need it. Those other connectors are for a speaker for POST. I personally don't use it.


Okay, I guess I won't have to use all of those


----------



## DireLeon2010

Selling well huh? Time to raise the price!









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ter-_-35103065


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *direleon2010*


selling well huh? Time to raise the price!









http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...ter-_-35103065


x-akley!!!!!


----------



## Cacophony




----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cacophony*












Damn! Sweet GPU setup!


----------



## Cacophony

yea i have the dustiest case in this thread.


----------



## GIPrice

Don't 480s normally fit?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cacophony;13455358*


Wow! that's quite a cacophony of dust:lachen:
















Nice job getting those GTXs to fit! +rep


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cacophony;13455981*
> yea i have the dustiest case in this thread.


Yes you do.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13454072*
> The AC'97 is for the front pannel audio. But if you have the HD audio connected to your motherboard, you don't need it. Those other connectors are for a speaker for POST. I personally don't use it.


Some use the speaker and some don't, but the mobo gives post beeps so if you are having any problems you will know by the beeps that the speaker gives!!
Like no video, no HDD..ect.


----------



## Kaneda13

Here's a "no reason what so ever" pic. Just sitting here board. tried working on my emblem for the front grill, just to hot... blah...










*also, woot! got me a deal on a new PSU here*


----------



## LostRib

Any suggestions for Red lighting in case?


----------



## noswear999

have 1!
http://img5.imageshack.us/i/cimg4959.jpg/
http://img820.imageshack.us/i/cimg4960.jpg/
http://img829.imageshack.us/i/cimg4961p.jpg/


----------



## raspinudo

first attempt at sleeving, did the front panel connectors and the top fan


front panel wire sleeve by Raspinudo, on Flickr


front panel wire sleeve #2 by Raspinudo, on Flickr


Test fan sleeve by Raspinudo, on Flickr

lmk what y'all think


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Any suggestions for Red lighting in case?


Hmmm red 12 or 4 inch cold cathodes and/or red led strips that can be wired around the case in pretty much so any way you like, you can get them in different lengths too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


first attempt at sleeving, did the front panel connectors and the top fan


front panel wire sleeve by Raspinudo, on Flickr


front panel wire sleeve #2 by Raspinudo, on Flickr


Test fan sleeve by Raspinudo, on Flickr

lmk what y'all think










i like! going to sleeve all of my unsleeved cables once i get to that part







now i have a window from rockr i think i might want a psu cover from him aswell, once i've flipped my psu over


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouAsO4EDZ_U&feature=player_embedded


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


first attempt at sleeving, did the front panel connectors and the top fan


front panel wire sleeve by Raspinudo, on Flickr


front panel wire sleeve #2 by Raspinudo, on Flickr


Test fan sleeve by Raspinudo, on Flickr

lmk what y'all think










Looks really good!


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277








Good deal.


----------



## Boyboyd

I wish i had the patience to sleeve


----------



## DireLeon2010

Dang!








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13466301*
> I wish i had the patience to sleeve


it'l be the first time for me when i do it, already spotted a few kits on ebay that look worth the cash, doesnt look hard, just fiddly! lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13466397*
> Dang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808


thats a pretty damn good price, my 965 got bought not too long between the C3 release and the bulldozer annoucements if i remember right, still a good buy though, really nice cpu


----------



## Moonzi

Is this still the site to get the 8pin extension or have others found better ones?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2514


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonzi;13467092*
> Is this still the site to get the 8pin extension or have others found better ones?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2514


i found the nzxt 8 pin to be really good, thick sleeving and individually sleeved with black plugs, have a look









clicky


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonzi;13467092*
> Is this still the site to get the 8pin extension or have others found better ones?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2514


I got this one from Amazon in black:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=NZXT+CB-8P+8-Pin+Motherboard+Power+Extension+Premium+Cable&x=0&y=0]Amazon.com: NZXT CB-8P 8-Pin Motherboard Power Extension Premium Cable: Electronics[/URL]

I linked to the other colors in case you wanted white or red.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13467461*
> I got this one from Amazon in black:
> 
> Amazon.com: NZXT CB-8P 8-Pin Motherboard Power Extension Premium Cable: Electronics
> 
> I linked to the other colors in case you wanted white or red.


yep thats the one i posted a link to lol, cool how they have white or red too though, but the black one is more suited to the scout i think, when i attached mine i thought this is the perfect length


----------



## DireLeon2010

Hoo doggy!!! New vid card is SEXXY!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13471063*
> Hoo doggy!!! New vid card is SEXXY!


No pics......it didn't happen.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Any suggestions for Red lighting in case?


LED's for a darker red, CCFL's for lots of light or Sunlight Sticks for both.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/87...ck_ML12RD.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


first attempt at sleeving, did the front panel connectors and the top fan


front panel wire sleeve by Raspinudo, on Flickr


front panel wire sleeve #2 by Raspinudo, on Flickr


Test fan sleeve by Raspinudo, on Flickr

lmk what y'all think










I like


----------



## GIPrice

update.

went sli
can't find my sli bridge so I used my ud9 one lol









edit
so the card doesn't lock into the pcie slot because.......









the backplate hits the harddrive cage


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GIPrice*


update.

went sli
can't find my sli bridge so I used my ud9 one lol









edit
so the card doesn't lock into the pcie slot because.......









the backplate hits the harddrive cage 










Nothing a little cut can't fix. Nice build btw.


----------



## Boyboyd

Ok CMSS fans. I have 1 SSD already, with another coming next week. Only 1 adaptor. Where should i mount the 2nd one?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13475258*
> Ok CMSS fans. I have 1 SSD already, with another coming next week. Only 1 adaptor. Where should i mount the 2nd one?


You should use this, it's what I'm using for my SSD RAID 0.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Gahhh! Installed the latest ati drivers....and spent the last 4 HOURS trying to get my rig to boot up again! Had to roll way back to the oldest drivers then do a system restore then put my old card back in to get things to run again! I'm @#$%


----------



## Boyboyd

Awesome. I even found it on sale in the UK with some help from google

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/lycom-dt-112-metal-frame-mounting-to-convert-a-single-or-dual-25-drives-into-a-35-bay

Edit: yarr, £3.99 postage on a £3.69 item. I'll wait until i have some other stuff to order.


----------



## Boyboyd

Sorry for the double post. Quoted instead of editing.


----------



## clam85

Okay, here's my last question:
It doesn't have anything to do with the case, but since everyone is so helpful here, I thought I might just ask it here:
I've successfully built the pc together, but when I boot up and turn my monitor on my monitor says D-Sub power saving mode.
I've tried reseating my Video card, rebooting a couple times, trying different ports and using different cables/kinds of cables.
But it still does the same.
Any help please?
My video card is GeForce GTX 570 and my monitor LG E2350VR-SN


----------



## DireLeon2010

Dang thing is still shutting my rig down.

Ok. See the power adapter thing? Do you think I need to actually use that? I thought it was for older PSUs but maybe I'm starving the poor thing.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13476443*
> Dang thing is still shutting my rig down.
> 
> Ok. See the power adapter thing? Do you think I need to actually use that? I thought it was for older PSUs but maybe I'm starving the poor thing.


nope you dont need that adapter at all, you're right in saying its for psu's that dont have a pci-e power connector, why they still even put those things in there with video cards i dont know, if its shutting your rig down then you have a power problem, not saying the psu is bad, but its a mutli railed psu, could be that the rails are not balanced meaning the video card is being starved of power, you need to balance the rails so that the video card is getting the amps and watts it needs by the looks of it..


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13476443*
> Dang thing is still shutting my rig down.
> 
> Ok. See the power adapter thing? Do you think I need to actually use that? I thought it was for older PSUs but maybe I'm starving the poor thing.


I thought that's only needed when you don't have enough connectors left, but maybe I'm wrong. :O


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13476567*
> nope you dont need that adapter at all, you're right in saying its for psu's that dont have a pci-e power connector, why they still even put those things in there with video cards i dont know, if its shutting your rig down then you have a power problem, not saying the psu is bad, but its a mutli railed psu, could be that the rails are not balanced meaning the video card is being starved of power, you need to balance the rails so that the video card is getting the amps and watts it needs by the looks of it..


How do I 'balance the rails'?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

you're in the deep end with this one lol, this is why i made sure i got a single railed psu, rail balancing basically means knowing the output of each rail and making sure that each rail gets split equally, the first thing you need to do is find out what each rail is actually powering on your specific psu, i bet you wish you'd gone ahead and gotten a single rail psu now huh..


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13476393*
> Okay, here's my last question:
> It doesn't have anything to do with the case, but since everyone is so helpful here, I thought I might just ask it here:
> I've successfully built the pc together, but when I boot up and turn my monitor on my monitor says D-Sub power saving mode.
> I've tried reseating my Video card, rebooting a couple times, trying different ports and using different cables/kinds of cables.
> But it still does the same.
> Any help please?
> My video card is GeForce GTX 570 and my monitor LG E2350VR-SN


Do you think getting a HDMI to Mini-HDMI cable will help?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13476682*
> Do you think getting a HDMI to Mini-HDMI cable will help?


are you 100% sure the system is booting normally? if you attached the little speaker for the bios beeps then you'd know straight away via a single beep from it, more beeps=problems


----------



## Moonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13468331*
> yep thats the one i posted a link to lol, cool how they have white or red too though, but the black one is more suited to the scout i think, when i attached mine i thought this is the perfect length


all I needed to hear, bought in black thanks guys! +rep


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonzi;13476725*
> all I needed to hear, bought in black thanks guys! +rep


nice little bit of cabling isnt it lol


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13476708*
> are you 100% sure the system is booting normally? if you attached the little speaker for the bios beeps then you'd know straight away via a single beep from it, more beeps=problems


would I do that my plugging the HD audio cable into the motherboard?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13476772*
> would I do that my plugging the HD audio cable into the motherboard?


nope, the hd audio cable is for your front audio, the thing you want to connect to the pc speaker header on the q connector you have looks like this:










you should of gotten one with the scout in the little white box of bits, and also should have one that came with the motherboard, you can use either


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13476682*
> Do you think getting a HDMI to Mini-HDMI cable will help?


Does your motherboard have onboard video? If it does, you might need to use that for your display and go change the video output in the bios. I've worked on some systems where this happens. Usually that doesn't happen thoough.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13476831*
> Does your motherboard have onboard video? If it does, you might need to use that for your display and go change the video output in the bios. I've worked on some systems where this happens. Usually that doesn't happen thoough.


yeah i've had that once on an old asus board that i had, it wouldnt display anything til windows had started to load because the onboard video was taking priority over the card i had in the slot on the board, so it could be this too, but its still handy to know the system is posting if there's no video on post, saves waiting to see if the os loads, and this is a new system so i dont think he has an os on there yet lol


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13476784*
> nope, the hd audio cable is for your front audio, the thing you want to connect to the pc speaker header on the q connector you have looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should of gotten one with the scout in the little white box of bits, and also should have one that came with the motherboard, you can use either


That's all, no need to connect anything else?


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13476831*
> Does your motherboard have onboard video? If it does, you might need to use that for your display and go change the video output in the bios. I've worked on some systems where this happens. Usually that doesn't happen thoough.


I don't think I have onboard video...I have the Asus maximus IV extreme


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13476960*
> I don't think I have onboard video...I have the Asus maximus IV extreme


yeah that doesnt have onboard video.. all the more reason for you to get that little pc speaker attached so you can hear the beeps the pc speaker makes, and if you could put a picture up of your rig as it stands now showing us the internals that would be great


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13476926*
> That's all, no need to connect anything else?


lol nope thats all, the end of that thing is the speaker, it emits beeps only and is for checking bios beep codes, a single beep meaning the system is posting normally, any more than that and you have a problem, if you get more than one beep, try to describe how they sound to us, then we can tell you what the beep code means


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13476874*
> yeah i've had that once on an old asus board that i had, it wouldnt display anything til windows had started to load because the onboard video was taking priority over the card i had in the slot on the board, so it could be this too, but its still handy to know the system is posting if there's no video on post, saves waiting to see if the os loads, and this is a new system so i dont think he has an os on there yet lol


Ya I agree in this case it would be a good idea to install the speaker. It is a handy tool, but I hate when it beeps every time i startup my system. So that's why I take it out when not needed. But again, for troubleshooting I would say install the speaker.


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13476979*
> yeah that doesnt have onboard video.. all the more reason for you to get that little pc speaker attached so you can hear the beeps the pc speaker makes, and if you could put a picture up of your rig as it stands now showing us the internals that would be great


When I boot it up, it doesn't make a beep at all :S


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13476996*
> Ya I agree in this case it would be a good idea to install the speaker. It is a handy tool, but I hate when it beeps every time i startup my system. So that's why I take it out when not needed. But again, for troubleshooting I would say install the speaker.


i actually dont mind the post beep, to me its a sign my rig is ok every time i turn it on, but for some yeah i can see how it would start to grind, thats just down to personal preference really, aslong as you know you put it in a handy spot incase you end up needing it, then its all good as the saying goes


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477003*
> When I boot it up, it doesn't make a beep at all :S


you tried the speaker on the other way around? i do think its time you posted a picture of the insides of your rig, something is amiss here and i can normally spot if something isnt connected etc if i see the rig in question


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477003*
> When I boot it up, it doesn't make a beep at all :S


Are you definately using the correct RAM slots if your running dual or tripple channel?


----------



## clam85

Here's some pics of what I have


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477051*
> Here's some pics of what I have


That answers my question.


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13477073*
> That answers my question.


I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477051*
> Here's some pics of what I have


If your still not getting any beep codes, you could unplug everything from your motherboard other than 1 stick RAM, CPU, and the GPU. See if any other hardware is causing the problem.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477051*
> Here's some pics of what I have


hmm i cant see the 8pin cpu power connector on your board, i know its up there at the very top at the back end of the case but i just cant see it in the picture you uploaded, do you have that connected?


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13477094*
> If your still not getting any beep codes, you could unplug everything from your motherboard other than 1 stick RAM, CPU, and the GPU. See if any other hardware is causing the problem.


Let me try that then


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477088*
> I'm doing something wrong?


No I just saw all your RAM slots were filled. I have 6 RAM slots on my motherboard, and I had my tripple channel installed in slots 1,3, and 5. (or so I thought), but didn't get display. I had to change the RAM to the following channels.










Not sure if I'm making sense.

They are in channel 1,3, and 5, but because they are not in order from left to right, and I was in a hurry when I put my PC together, I didn't notice that.


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13477103*
> hmm i cant see the 8pin cpu power connector on your board, i know its up there at the very top at the back end of the case but i just cant see it in the picture you uploaded, do you have that connected?


:O Wait what?
You mean the fan?
I feel stupid


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477144*
> :O Wait what?
> You mean the fan?
> I feel stupid


There is also a molex connector on the motherboard that doesn't have power connected to it. Some boards need that for more power for the GPU. I have never had an asus board though so that might not be the case here.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

i can actually see the pin cpu power connector on the board, i had to find a high res picture of the board to compare it with, its not connected at all, this is why the system isnt working







i put a red circle around the 8pin cpu power connector on the image i found anyways, take a look:


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13477189*
> i can actually see the pin cpu power connector on the board, i had to find a high res picture of the board to compare it with, its not connected at all, this is why the system isnt working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put a red circle around the 8pin cpu power connector on the image i found anyways, take a look:


Oh dearie, I wish I'd seen that, I feel like a total noob now.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477205*
> Oh dearie, I wish I'd seen that, I feel like a total noob now.


Yup thats your problem for sure.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well....I tried the second PCI-E 6/8 pin and it's restarting....

I hope I don't have to buy a new PSU. I thought 650w would give me 'wiggle room' and to spare
Quote:


> Originally Posted by clam85 View Post
> Oh dearie, I wish I'd seen that, I feel like a total noob now.


Yeesh! I hate when that happens And it happens to the best of us


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477205*
> Oh dearie, I wish I'd seen that, I feel like a total noob now.


awwww no need to feel like a noob, you have to learn some way, better it be from people who've already learnt than trying to do it all on your own without anyone to ask, but thats why i wanted some pictures of the inside of the rig, to see if anything was left out etc, a friend of mine connected all the front panel plugs to one of his front usb headers on his first build, so consider yourself better than that lol


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477205*
> Oh dearie, I wish I'd seen that, I feel like a total noob now.


LOL i've done much worse!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13477234*
> Well....I tried the second PCI-E 6/8 pin and it's restarting....
> 
> I hope I don't have to buy a new PSU. I thought 650w would give me 'wiggle room' and to spare


its not so much the wattage of the psu really, thats the old way, its more how many amps you have on the +12v rails than it is total wattage, i mean i have a total of 60amps on my single 12v rail, but you have less than that and its split between 3 seperate rails(yeah i googled your psu lol) chances are the psu doesnt have enough on one single rail to give the card the amperage it needs, you'd be better off having a look around for a good deal on a single railed high quality psu tbh


----------



## clam85

You guys are my savior!!! It works now finally!


----------



## DireLeon2010

If I do something like this....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207007

....I'm not going to be able to eat for the rest of the month


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477312*
> You guys are my savior!!! It works now finally!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13477314*
> If I do something like this....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207007
> 
> ....I'm not going to be able to eat for the rest of the month


Sweet PSU!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477312*
> You guys are my savior!!! It works now finally!


awesome! happy to be of help to you, now i bet you're going to be busy with os installation and so on, so good luck with all of that, add your specs to your profile and ofcourse if anything else happens post a message, we have your back


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13477314*
> If I do something like this....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207007
> 
> ....I'm not going to be able to eat for the rest of the month


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair%20650tx

i had one of those in my old rig, its still running now after just under 3 years, it doesnt cost much more either, your choice ofcourse, just throwing something in that i had an amazing experience with, and it made me stick with corsair when i built this rig


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Had some sleeving sitting around, so I decided to throw it on my 24pin. I was tired of the red/orange/yellow etc wires, and since this is a temporary PSU It wasn't worth sleeving with individual sleeves. Took a few pics. Photography sure isn't my thing.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13477399*
> Had some sleeving sitting around, so I decided to throw it on my 24pin. I was tired of the red/orange/yellow etc wires, and since this is a temporary PSU It wasn't worth sleeving with individual sleeves. Took a few pics. Photography sure isn't my thing.


thats a pretty nice job on that 24pin, i like it


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13477423*
> thats a pretty nice job on that 24pin, i like it


Thanks!


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13477356*
> awesome! happy to be of help to you, now i bet you're going to be busy with os installation and so on, so good luck with all of that, add your specs to your profile and ofcourse if anything else happens post a message, we have your back


Jeez -,-'' More problems;
I booted up the computer and did the BIOS thing (I left everything as it was...)
I restarted the computer and now it turns of after about 30 secs - 1 minute.
Sometimes there's a beep, sometimes it get's to the Asus bootlogo, and sometimes nothing happens and it just turns off, anyone know what to do?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13477433*
> Thanks!


i just saw you have your hdd's stacked one on top of the other, you do realize thats probably going to make them warm each other up more? i spaced mine out so that they both have air moving between them


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477435*
> Jeez -,-'' More problems;
> I booted up the computer and did the BIOS thing (I left everything as it was...)
> I restarted the computer and now it turns of after about 30 secs - 1 minute.
> Sometimes there's a beep, sometimes it get's to the Asus bootlogo, and sometimes nothing happens and it just turns off, anyone know what to do?


whats the make and model of the power supply you're using in there?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13477446*
> i just saw you have your hdd's stacked one on top of the other, you do realize thats probably going to make them warm each other up more? i spaced mine out so that they both have air moving between them


Sounds like a good idea. I'll get right on that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13477466*
> Sounds like a good idea. I'll get right on that. Thanks for the tip!


no problemo


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13477461*
> whats the make and model of the power supply you're using in there?


Cooler master GX 750 watt


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477487*
> Cooler master GX 750 watt


I'm going to have to let it rest for now, I'll be back in about 2 hours. :S


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477435*
> Jeez -,-'' More problems;
> I booted up the computer and did the BIOS thing (I left everything as it was...)
> I restarted the computer and now it turns of after about 30 secs - 1 minute.
> Sometimes there's a beep, sometimes it get's to the Asus bootlogo, and sometimes nothing happens and it just turns off, anyone know what to do?


Sounds like a PSU problem. Could also be RAM though.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477561*
> I'm going to have to let it rest for now, I'll be back in about 2 hours. :S


hmmm that psu should be doing the job fine, i checked into the extra 4pin molex connector on that motherboard, and from what i can see its for extra power for the cpu and its only needed if you dont have the proper power connector for the cpu, which you do, so i hope you didnt connect that..


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13477609*
> Sounds like a PSU problem. Could also be RAM though.


yeah my thoughts too lol, but that psu SHOULD be ok, be wise to get someone to throw that psu into a system to test it just incase its a baddy


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13477621*
> yeah my thoughts too lol, but that psu SHOULD be ok, be wise to get someone to throw that psu into a system to test it just incase its a baddy


Now it gave me a One long and 4 short beeps, which means hardware component failure.....This is getting worse and worse, I'll be back in 2 hours.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13477466*
> Sounds like a good idea. I'll get right on that. Thanks for the tip!


Actually the way you have them in the photo is good, as you don't have any one drive in the dead zone behind the fan motor. That's exactly how I ran mine until I did my HDD cage mod. In fact I still have them stacked like that cuz now I have only two slots for HDDs and temps are 25 and 26c.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13477657*
> Actually the way you have them in the photo is good, as you don't have any one drive in the dead zone behind the fan motor. That's exactly how I ran mine until I did my HDD cage mod. In fact I still have them stacked like that cuz now I have only two slots for HDDs and temps are 25 and 26c.


thanks









oops forgot to add the smiley into that.. but i do think that airflow between the drives makes sense, otherwise they are going to absorb heat from one another, some drives run cooler than others, mine are pretty much so always at around 32*C idle and 1-2 higher when i'm doing heavy duty hdd reads/writes


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13477657*
> Actually the way you have them in the photo is good, as you don't have any one drive in the dead zone behind the fan motor. That's exactly how I ran mine until I did my HDD cage mod. In fact I still have them stacked like that cuz now I have only two slots for HDDs and temps are 25 and 26c.


Sounds logical! hmmm..... I might leave them then.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13477642*
> Now it gave me a One long and 4 short beeps, which means hardware component failure.....This is getting worse and worse, I'll be back in 2 hours.


Well your getting beeps. I think it's getting better!







I would say remove all the RAM other than 1 stick and see what happens.

If that doesn't work, change the stick in slot 1 for a different one.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13477709*
> Well your getting beeps. I think it's getting better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say remove all the RAM other than 1 stick and see what happens.


i think they run phoenix bios's on that board, so i think you could be right, my bios beep code knowledge is a little rusty but i think thats a ram error


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13477722*
> i think they run phoenix bios's on that board, so i think you could be right, my bios beep code knowledge is a little rusty but i think thats a ram error


According to the asus website, it has AMI bios. Either way, that code is a memory problem.(to the best of my knowledge at least)


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13477699*
> Sounds logical! hmmm..... I might leave them then.


try it either way and see which way gives you the best temps on the drives in something like hwmonitor


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13477770*
> According to the asus website, it has AMI bios. Either way, that code is a memory problem.(to the best of my knowledge at least)


AMI bah i dont know why i thought phoenix then lol, i dont use asus boards, i used to but i got sick of the really really silly thing that they call tech support lol


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13477803*
> AMI bah i dont know why i thought phoenix then lol, i dont use asus boards, i used to but i got sick of the really really silly thing that they call tech support lol


lol. I really like Gigabyte. Havent had any problems with my board and its packed with good stuff! Overclocking is also a breeze!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13477878*
> lol. I really like Gigabyte. Havent had any problems with my board and its packed with good stuff! Overclocking is also a breeze!


yeah i have to admit i really like gigabyte too, they even use decent onboard audio!(i seriously believe onboard audio has come a long long way over the years lol)

every instance i've needed tech support from gigabyte i've been provided with decent answers and the odd beta bios for motherboards and beta software for my video card, a nice example is when i first got the board in my sig, it was applying too much voltage to the cpu on stock auto settings with the latest bios for it, they sent me a beta that fixed the voltage issue right away, then once i confirmed it was working they added the beta bios they gave me to the downloads page for my board model and revision, pretty cool really


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13477926*
> yeah i have to admit i really like gigabyte too, they even use decent onboard audio!(i seriously believe onboard audio has come a long long way over the years lol)
> 
> every instance i've needed tech support from gigabyte i've been provided with decent answers and the odd beta bios for motherboards and beta software for my video card, a nice example is when i first got the board in my sig, it was applying too much voltage to the cpu on stock auto settings with the latest bios for it, they sent me a beta that fixed the voltage issue right away, then once i confirmed it was working they added the beta bios they gave me to the downloads page for my board model and revision, pretty cool really


Ya I would have to agree onboard audio has improved a lot!

Gigabyte customer service is definately good.

The PC shop that I work at mainly sells systems with Gigabyte motherboards, and problems with the boards are very far and in between!


----------



## BriSleep

Hi Gang!!








Well, I think I'm almost done with my tour of duty out here and looks like I'll be getting some kind of internet connection setup soon so I can come around a check up on you guys,







maybe not every day but at least as often as the government permits.








Dang Secret Service guys, don't they know what privacy is??









Ok, I tried to go back a coupleof pages to see what's up but either theocn server is messed up or this gov issue laptop is way too weak to get going on these photo filled pages.









So, just thought I'd fill you in and say Hey!
General
BriSleep


----------



## Rockr69

Well hi there General. I'm looking forward to seeing you around more. We'll keep the light on.


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13477709*
> Well your getting beeps. I think it's getting better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say remove all the RAM other than 1 stick and see what happens.
> 
> If that doesn't work, change the stick in slot 1 for a different one.


I'll try that now, thanks a lot!


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13478888*
> I'll try that now, thanks a lot!


I tried it, to no avail....Still 1 long beep and 4 short beeps...argh!


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13478954*
> I tried it, to no avail....Still 1 long beep and 4 short beeps...argh!


Is there maybe a way to reset everything to it's factory settings without being in any menu?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479020*
> Is there maybe a way to reset everything to it's factory settings without being in any menu?


yes, via the jumpers on the motherboard(see your manual for its location, but i have your manual here in pdf and i can see its near the bottom towards the front of the case) there are 3 pins, the jumper will be covering two of them, move the jumper across so instead of covering pins 1-2 its covering pins 2-3, leave it there for 10 seconds then move it back so its covering 1-2 then turn the power back on and you should be presented with a bios cleared of settings, if not then remove the bios battery from the motherboard while the power is disconnected, leave it out for 30 seconds, place it back in and power back up


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13479211*
> yes, via the jumpers on the motherboard(see your manual for its location, but i have your manual here in pdf and i can see its near the bottom towards the front of the case) there are 3 pins, the jumper will be covering two of them, move the jumper across so instead of covering pins 1-2 its covering pins 2-3, leave it there for 10 seconds then move it back so its covering 1-2 then turn the power back on and you should be presented with a bios cleared of settings, if not then remove the bios battery from the motherboard while the power is disconnected, leave it out for 30 seconds, place it back in and power back up


Okay, but do I have to do the jumper thing with the power on or off?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479235*
> Okay, but do I have to do the jumper thing with the power on or off?


power off, and dont put any power through it til you've put the jumper back in its original place









anything you connect or unplug on a motherboard should be done with the pc off and turned off on the psu power switch at the back/at the mains, same goes for anything that connects directly to the psu too


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13479258*
> power off, and dont put any power through it til you've put the jumper back in its original place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything you connect or unplug on a motherboard should be done with the pc off and turned off on the psu power switch at the back/at the mains, same goes for anything that connects directly to the psu too


Can you please mark the jumper on that handy-dandy picture of yours? I can't find it for the life of me :O


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479308*
> Can you please mark the jumper on that handy-dandy picture of yours? I can't find it for the life of me :O


LOL ofcouse, one minute, will edit this post with it for you









ok look at the red circle at the bottom closely, pay attention to whats outside the circle, use them as landmarks to locate the jumper and pins that are inside the circle:


----------



## clam85

Okay thanks!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13478954*
> I tried it, to no avail....Still 1 long beep and 4 short beeps...argh!


OK on to trying other things then.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479362*
> Okay thanks!


If that doesn't fix your problem, try removing your GPU and see if you still get beeps.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479362*
> Okay thanks!


no problem, will keep an eye out for your next post








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13479394*
> OK on to trying other things then.


indeed, i'm curious to what the issue is now lol


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13479413*
> If that doesn't fix your problem, try removing your GPU and see if you still get beeps.


Let me try that then -,-''
GPU = video card right?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

if resetting the bios doesnt work, and after you try pulling the video card if the cmos reset doesnt work, try using one stick of ram at a time in each slot on the board, just incase you have bad slots, this can happen too


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479445*
> Let me try that then -,-''
> GPU = video card right?


indeed it is, Graphical Processing Unit, the chip on the video card


----------



## nitrousoxide10

^what he said


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13479477*
> ^what he said


She dude, not he


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13479452*
> if resetting the bios doesnt work, and after you try pulling the video card if the cmos reset doesnt work, try using one stick of ram at a time in each slot on the board, just incase you have bad slots, this can happen too


Very true


----------



## unimatrixzero

is this a new install or a previously working unit?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13479499*
> is this a new install or a previously working unit?


tis a new build with issues staying alive


----------



## clam85

Interesting...When I remove the GPU it gives me 1 long beep and 3 short beeps instead of 1 long beep and 4 short beeps which means no VGA detected.
I'm going to do the 1 RAM stick at the time now.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479526*
> Interesting...When I remove the GPU it gives me 1 long beep and 3 short beeps instead of 1 long beep and 4 short beeps which means no VGA detected.


yeah thats pretty normal, try what i suggested with your memory, and remind me, what memory is it you have again?

another thing to try after the ram thing, try the video card in any or all of the other slots you have there, incase there's a problem there lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

I have had this problem before.. Disconnect the Board and unmount it and check the Stand offs.. It is very easy for ANYONE to miss an extra one and it will cause all kinds of issues.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479526*
> Interesting...When I remove the GPU it gives me 1 long beep and 3 short beeps instead of 1 long beep and 4 short beeps which means no VGA detected.
> I'm going to do the 1 RAM stick at the time now.


Good. So its not your GPU. Must be motherboard or RAM


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13479550*
> I have had this problem before.. Disconnect the Board and unmount it and check the Stand offs.. It is very easy for ANYONE to miss an extra one and it will cause all kinds of issues.


I agree. Although if it shorts out a lot of the time it won't power on.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13479550*
> I have had this problem before.. Disconnect the Board and unmount it and check the Stand offs.. It is very easy for ANYONE to miss an extra one and it will cause all kinds of issues.


thats an excellent point and one to check for sure with the size of that board, a friend of mine was building a pc for someone i knew out of parts i had from an upgrade a few years back, was swapping from a micro atx board to a full atx board, he didnt move the standoffs, it didnt short luckily, was only when i was removing the northbridge heatsink to re-paste the thing that i saw a standoff was in the wrong place, its vital to always check that all of them line up


----------



## clam85

Ok, I'm going to try putting my GPU in another slot first, then I'm going to remove the motherboard *sigh*


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479620*
> Ok, I'm going to try putting my GPU in another slot first, then I'm going to remove the motherboard *sigh*


dont worry probey, we'll get you there


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13479643*
> dont worry probey, we'll get you there


Yup:thumb:


----------



## clam85

****, I put the gpu in another slot, guess what...It worked -,-''


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13479580*
> I agree. Although if it shorts out a lot of the time it won't power on.


I thought of that too.. but sometimes just unpluging and pluging back in will work. 9 times out of 10 it is some really simple fix that you can't see because your not focused on it.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479680*
> ****, I put the gpu in another slot, guess what...It worked -,-''


----------



## clam85

But now......I get CPU over temperature Error at boot...


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13479689*
> I thought of that too.. but sometimes just unpluging and pluging back in will work. 9 times out of 10 it is some really simple fix that you can't see because your not focused on it.


Ya i notice a lot of laptops that don't power on, if you power cycle them its all fixed.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479710*
> But now......I get CPU over temperature Error at boot...


dam! is your cpu cooler sitting properly and the fan plugged in?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

yeah is the fan spinning? whats going on in the bios? should have some form of hardware monitor in there to show voltages and temps


----------



## clam85

The fan is Spinning but the cpu is at +97 C and +206 F :O!!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479770*
> The fan is Spinning but the cpu is at +97 C and +206 F :O!!


holy cow thats not good, take the heatsink off and check the thermal paste is ok, also check that the heatsink gets secured properly back to the motherboard with enough pressure over the top of the cpu, and dont have it powered up for very long or else you're going to burn it out!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479770*
> The fan is Spinning but the cpu is at +97 C and +206 F :O!!


Is it plugged into the cpu connector on the motherboard? is the thermal paste giving good contact? If the cooler isn't seated properly, there might not be proper contact between the cpu and heatsink.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479770*
> The fan is Spinning but the cpu is at +97 C and +206 F :O!!


Ya that's slightly hot!


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13479792*
> holy cow thats not good, take the heatsink off and check the thermal paste is ok, also check that the heatsink gets secured properly back to the motherboard with enough pressure over the top of the cpu, and dont have it powered up for very long or else you're going to burn it out!


Yea I shut it down immediately after I saw that.
How can I see if the thermal paste is 'OK'


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13479812*
> Ya that's slightly hot!


yeah hot enough to cook bacon on!









[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFf7DCHH0aI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFf7DCHH0aI"]Lol[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479822*
> Yea I shut it down immediately after I saw that.
> How can I see if the thermal paste is 'OK'


If you take off the cpu cooler, you can see if the paste was making good contact.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13479826*
> yeah hot enough to cook bacon on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


haha now I know what to use my old systems for!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479822*
> Yea I shut it down immediately after I saw that.
> How can I see if the thermal paste is 'OK'


well take a look at it and grab us a picture, take a picture of the top of the cpu, and the part of the heatsink that contacts with the cpu


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13479830*
> If you take off the cpu cooler, you can see if the paste was making good contact.


There's like a print or smudge on the cpu from the paste, so I guess it was making good contact. Maybe the cooler that came with it is trash?
At how much RPM should it spin? If I remember correctly mine was spinning at around 3200


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13479839*
> haha now I know what to use my old systems for!


yeh line up some old boards and do a barbecue tech style LOL


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479843*
> There's like a print or smudge on the cpu from the paste, so I guess it was making good contact. Maybe the cooler that came with it is trash?


its the stock cooler for the cpu, its going to be able to handle the cpu if its secured properly with the thermal paste applied properly too, get those pics for us, need to see this really lol


----------



## clam85

Okay.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13479853*
> yeh line up some old boards and do a barbecue tech style LOL


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479875*
> Okay.


I would say it wasn't seated properly


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13479894*
> I would say it wasn't seated properly


Why not?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479900*
> Why not?


because it looks like the paste hasnt spread properly, at least thats what it looks like to me, because you have gaps in the paste in the middle of where its meant to contact, when the heatsink is seated properly it forces itself down onto the top of the cpu and forces the thermal paste to spread itself out


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13479913*
> because it looks like the paste hasnt spread properly, at least thats what it looks like to me, because you have gaps in the paste in the middle of where its meant to contact, when the heatsink is seated properly it forces itself down onto the top of the cpu and forces the thermal paste to spread itself out


So it should spread out?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13479913*
> because it looks like the paste hasnt spread properly, at least thats what it looks like to me, because you have gaps in the paste in the middle of where its meant to contact, when the heatsink is seated properly it forces itself down onto the top of the cpu and forces the thermal paste to spread itself out


Yup. Make sure the clips on the cooler "click" in. It takes quite a bit of pressure.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13479937*
> So it should spread out?


Ya


----------



## AliasOfMyself

here's hoping the cpu isnt damaged from the attempts to power it up so far eh


----------



## clam85

Lol I fail hard once again, I thought the turn thingies were to tighten, but they were to loosen....Now it's all good


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13480005*
> Lol I fail hard once again, I thought the turn thingies were to tighten, but they were to loosen....Now it's all good


boots fine?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13480005*
> Lol I fail hard once again, I thought the turn thingies were to tighten, but they were to loosen....Now it's all good


clean boot no resets, no power downs, all working and temperatures are ok in the bios?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13479999*
> here's hoping the cpu isnt damaged from the attempts to power it up so far eh


exactly!


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


clean boot no resets, no power downs, all working and temperatures are ok in the bios?










Omg, the cpu is overheating again -,-"
Luckily it still works.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


Omg, the cpu is overheating again -,-"


Is there a cap or something that keeps the cooler from mounting properly?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


Omg, the cpu is overheating again -,-"


whats the temperature of it now? lol check the heatsink again, make sure it didnt loosen itself


----------



## nitrousoxide10

and make sure the clips make that final click


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


Omg, the cpu is overheating again -,-"
Luckily it still works.


wheres liquid nit when you need it? lol


----------



## BdBanshee

Long story short I shipped my sister a PC for xmas, and the stock Intel cooler popped off in shipping. She put it back on and all was good for a couple of months. Called me and said she couldn't burn DVD without pc turning off. CPU cooler didn't get installed tight enough, and it popped loose again. Good thing I set the temp shutdown in bios! So maybe your cooler is not installed correctly again too?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BdBanshee;13480099*
> Long story short I shipped my sister a PC for xmas, and the stock Intel cooler popped off in shipping. She put it back on and all was good for a couple of months. Called me and said she couldn't burn DVD without pc turning off. CPU cooler didn't get installed tight enough, and it popped loose again. Good thing I set the temp shutdown in bios! So maybe your cooler is not installed correctly again too?


Might be a warped cooler too..... tho i've never seen that happen.
or a damaged clip so it doesn't hold the cooler in place.


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13480060*
> whats the temperature of it now? lol check the heatsink again, make sure it didnt loosen itself


Jup, it somehow loosened itself, I've now secured it with a lot more force, it should hold now.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BdBanshee;13480099*
> Long story short I shipped my sister a PC for xmas, and the stock Intel cooler popped off in shipping. She put it back on and all was good for a couple of months. Called me and said she couldn't burn DVD without pc turning off. CPU cooler didn't get installed tight enough, and it popped loose again. Good thing I set the temp shutdown in bios! So maybe your cooler is not installed correctly again too?


my thoughts when i asked him to check the cooler hadnt loosened itself up again







i've had a heatsink come clean off and bash into the back of a video card, the card was fine thankfully lol


----------



## clam85

It's at a steady 59-60 C now.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


Jup, it somehow loosened itself, I've now secured it with a lot more force, it should hold now.


i thought that was a possibility lol, make sure you do like banshee did, set a temperature in the bios so that if it reaches that temp the machine will power off, better safe than sorry, and do keep an eye on it lol


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


It's at a steady 59-60 C now.


what cpu do you have? That still sounds warm


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


It's at a steady 59-60 C now.


thats still a little warm for idling in the bios though, i dont use intel cpu's so i'm not aware fully of the temps that cpu operates at, but i doubt its as high as that, i dont even see load temperatures like that on my amd cpu lol


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


It's at a steady 59-60 C now.


Idle? That's pretty hot if it is. If its amd your only 2c from shutdown. Intel still had but you got room still. Your paste application looks wrong. All you need is a pea size in the middle of the CPU.


----------



## clam85

Well the cpu is 60 C but the socket is only 44 C, also what temperature should I set for it to shut down?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


Idle? That's pretty hot if it is. If its amd your only 2c from shutdown. Intel still had but you got room still. Your paste application looks wrong. All you need is a pea size in the middle of the CPU.


yeah he's getting the temps from the bios hardware monitor, i wonder what the paste is that he's using on it too..


----------



## nitrousoxide10

My i7 was in the lower 40s with the stock cooler. And I thought that was warm.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13480180*
> Well the cpu is 60 C but the socket is only 44 C, also what temperature should I set for it to shut down?


cpu is still too warm. max temps vary between cpu models, so the best bet is to go as near to the max as it says on the intel website for the specs on your cpu(i'm assuming they have that info available there, amd do on their specs for their cpu's)


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13480193*
> My i7 was in the lower 40s with the stock cooler. And I thought that was warm.


I'll shut it down for now, it's probaby still hot from before.


----------



## The Architect

I just wanted to throw in that I really love this case. It is sleek, and makes everything neat and easily accessible.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13480193*
> My i7 was in the lower 40s with the stock cooler. And I thought that was warm.


he should get a different cooler on that cpu when he's had a little more practice with things anyway, even a corsair h50 with a decent pair of fans in push pull on the radiator would be easy to do for him really


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


I'll shut it down for now, it's probaby still hot from before.


If the temp doesn't go down, I would recommend reapply thermal compound.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


he should get a different cooler on that cpu when he's had a little more practice with things anyway, even a corsair h50 with a decent pair of fans in push pull on the radiator would be easy to do for him really










Ya I would buy an h50 again in a heartbeat! my idle temps dropped 13*C to 15*C. I was really surprised.


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


If the temp doesn't go down, I would recommend reapply thermal compound.


It already was preapplied.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


I'll shut it down for now, it's probaby still hot from before.


even if it was the cpu cooler should bring the temperatures back down quickly, e.g if i get my cpu loaded up in prime95's blend stress test, the temperatures reach the lower 50's, but the first second or so of stopping the stress test the temperature drops down 10-11*C, then after another 15-20 seconds i get back into the mid 30's, then after say 10 minutes i'm back in the lower 30's if the ambient temperature in my bedroom isnt too warm


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Architect*


I just wanted to throw in that I really love this case. It is sleek, and makes everything neat and easily accessible.










I agree. GREAT case!


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


even if it was the cpu cooler should bring the temperatures back down quickly, e.g if i get my cpu loaded up in prime95's blend stress test, the temperatures reach the lower 50's, but the first second or so of stopping the stress test the temperature drops down 10-11*C, then after another 15-20 seconds i get back into the mid 30's, then after say 10 minutes i'm back in the lower 30's if the ambient temperature in my bedroom isnt too warm










Grrr, I guess I'll have to get a new cpu cooler soon then....
Are they expensive?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Architect;13480217*
> I just wanted to throw in that I really love this case. It is sleek, and makes everything neat and easily accessible.


nicely thrown in, wont get any arguements on that from me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13480242*
> Ya I would buy an h50 again in a heartbeat! my idle temps dropped 13*C to 15*C. I was really surprised.


the cooler i have now is fine for the job, it blocks the first two ram slots though, but i dont mind with only having dual channel 2x2gb sticks of ddr3 lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13480253*
> It already was preapplied.


yeh but once its been messed with it needs to be reapplied, in other words once you remove the heatsink from the cpu after the first time of seating it, you have to clean the old paste off and put fresh stuff on lol


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13480287*
> Grrr, I guess I'll have to get a new cpu cooler soon then....
> Are they expensive?


The H50 is around $80 CAN. Not sure what the prices are other places.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13480287*
> Grrr, I guess I'll have to get a new cpu cooler soon then....
> Are they expensive?


they vary in price depending on what you want to do with the cpu, overclocking versus keeping it at stock, and it also depends on where you live so you can get one from somewhere thats at least in the same country to keep the postage low and quick


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


The H50 is around $80 CAN. Not sure what the prices are other places.


the H50 seems to be around 50-60 Euros


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


the H50 seems to be around 50-60 Euros


add two decent fans into that price, you're going to want to get two decent 120mm fans to put onto the radiator for the h50, gentle typhoons are selling really well at the minute, and i know of someone who just bought a pair for his h50 and he tells me they're very fast and very quiet and they give him great temperatures too


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


add two decent fans into that price, you're going to want to get two decent 120mm fans to put onto the radiator for the h50, gentle typhoons are selling really well at the minute, and i know of someone who just bought a pair for his h50 and he tells me they're very fast and very quiet and they give him great temperatures too










Do you have any recommendations (gentle typhoon model)?
also any recommendations of the thermal compound is should use, or doesn't it matter.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

oh and an afterthought, dont install an os or do anything that loads the cpu til you've gotten that cpu temperature down some, its idling in the bios at 60*C so god knows how its going to be when you do something like install an os lol


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


oh and an afterthought, dont install an os or do anything that loads the cpu til you've gotten that cpu temperature down some, its idling in the bios at 60*C so god knows how its going to be when you do something like install an os lol


Yea, I figured as much.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

i think the ones my friend got are GT-120-1850 which is the 120mm 1850rpm models


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


Do you have any recommendations (gentle typhoon model)?
also any recommendations of the thermal compound is should use, or doesn't it matter.


If your planning to get the h50, just use the thermal compund it comes with. It's really good stuff.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


Yea, I figured as much.


good







you should have one hell of a nice rig once you've got it ready for every day use


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


i think the ones my friend got are GT-120-1850 which is the 120mm 1850rpm models










So I need 2 of those?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


If your planning to get the h50, just use the thermal compund it comes with. It's really good stuff.


i forget what paste it is that it ships with, but i remember reading somewhere that it was good stuff too, so i second that









my freezer came with pre applied mx-4, i have a tube of the stuff too, but i just left the pre applied on, no point wasting good paste


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


So I need 2 of those?


yep two of those bad boys and you'll have a h50 with some nice cooling power behind it


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


i forget what paste it is that it ships with, but i remember reading somewhere that it was good stuff too, so i second that









my freezer came with pre applied mx-4, i have a tube of the stuff too, but i just left the pre applied on, no point wasting good paste










Comes with shin etsu TIM


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Comes with shin etsu TIM


nice







lots of good thermal pastes on the market, i used to use arctic silver when i had a dual core, but i swapped to the stuff i have now because arctic silver just isnt as good anymore


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13480477*
> yep two of those bad boys and you'll have a h50 with some nice cooling power behind it


Not as pricey as I thought!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13480506*
> Not as pricey as I thought!


nope they're pretty good, i'd love to see a 140mm version, i'd swap all the fans in the case to gentle typhoons then, as it is im going to get myself one for the rear of the case and one for the front drive bays when i get around to setting it up to mount a fan there


----------



## clam85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Comes with shin etsu TIM


I'll guess I'll get a tube of that, just for good measure.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


I'll guess I'll get a tube of that, just for good measure.


You won't be disappointed


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


I'll guess I'll get a tube of that, just for good measure.


yeah wise move, its always handy to have a tube of thermal paste, incase you do things like strip the machine down or buy a new board/rma a board etc lol


----------



## clam85

Is this the right stuff? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835150080


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13480588*
> Is this the right stuff? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150080


Yup


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13480602*
> Yup


Alright, probably ordering all this stuff this week.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13480612*
> Alright, probably ordering all this stuff this week.


cool, at least the machine is powering on, but with that first pci-e slot not liking your video card, thats still an issue worth checking into, maybe take that board out and check the standoffs, you could even be shorting underneath that first slot


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13480612*
> Alright, probably ordering all this stuff this week.


Right on! Can't wait to see all the goodies in the SCOUT!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


cool, at least the machine is powering on, but with that first pci-e slot not liking your video card, thats still an issue worth checking into, maybe take that board out and check the standoffs, you could even be shorting underneath that first slot










I second that. You put a pretty penny on that board I'm guessing. Why not get your moneys worth? If the slot is faulty you can always RMA it.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

well i'm about done for the night now lol, i've been online here for a good few hours now and the brightness is starting to bore into my eyes like no tomorrow lol

hope to see your machine do you proud once you've got everything sorted out clam









nitrous, all i can say is rock on gigabyte!








lol later guys


----------



## clam85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13480666*
> well i'm about done for the night now lol, i've been online here for a good few hours now and the brightness is starting to bore into my eyes like no tomorrow lol
> 
> hope to see your machine do you proud once you've got everything sorted out clam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitrous, all i can say is rock on gigabyte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol later guys


I'm going to sign of now I think too.
I can't thank you enough for all your help!!! I don't know where I would be without you guys!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13480666*
> well i'm about done for the night now lol, i've been online here for a good few hours now and the brightness is starting to bore into my eyes like no tomorrow lol
> 
> hope to see your machine do you proud once you've got everything sorted out clam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitrous, all i can say is rock on gigabyte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol later guys


lol ya I'm at work. Almost time to go home! Day went by fast lol!

:thumb:GIGABYTE


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clam85;13480704*
> I'm going to sign of now I think too.
> I can't thank you enough for all your help!!! I don't know where I would be without you guys!


Hey thats what we are here for!







Hope things work out. Sucks having a killer system and can't use it. later!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


I'm going to sign of now I think too.
I can't thank you enough for all your help!!! I don't know where I would be without you guys!


i saw you post and couldnt sit by and watch you struggle, same with anyone thats posted anything helpful to you, we want to help and we dont mind it at all


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


lol ya I'm at work. Almost time to go home! Day went by fast lol!








GIGABYTE










lol its alost 9:30pm here, so i'm tired and stuff now


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13476600*
> How do I 'balance the rails'?


That isn't necessary. Your PSU handles that on it's own. Do you have the original EA650 or the EA650 Green? Either is more than enough to handle your system, but the 650 Green has a bit more 12v power and a better distribution on the rails than the original grey one did.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


yeah hot enough to cook bacon on!









Lol


LOL i could make myself a bacon and egg sandwich on one of my old AMD chips









Clam, i have a few tips for ya, if you want to reset the BIOS you can do it by pressing the CLR CMOS button on the back I/O plate that looks like this.










It would also be helpful if you filled out your system so we can all see what hardware you have got right here. http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

And I had noticed you were a bit confused when you were building your computer. The 2 pin plugs that came from the front fan and the rear fan are for the LED power and so you can use the switch on the front panel. And the 2 pin molex is for the power for the fan motor.

Also I have a H50 mounted in the front drive bays and that, in my opinion is the best place to mount the radiator. You can use the metal plates that came off the front drive bays as a mount for the radiator.

And last but not least, as I have just mentioned I have the H50, I use the fan that came with it and another corsair fan that was off of a H70. I get temps ranging from 35 - 48 degrees when I use prime 95. So you could stick with the stock fan that came with the H50.

I just wish I updated my browser and then I could have also helped you in you moment of crisis. Anyway well done AOM and Oxide


----------



## Kaneda13

here's a little something to keep me entertained tonight...


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


LOL i could make myself a bacon and egg sandwich on one of my old AMD chips









Clam, i have a few tips for ya, if you want to reset the BIOS you can do it by pressing the CLR CMOS button on the back I/O plate that looks like this.










It would also be helpful if you filled out your system so we can all see what hardware you have got right here. http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

And I had noticed you were a bit confused when you were building your computer. The 2 pin plugs that came from the front fan and the rear fan are for the LED power and so you can use the switch on the front panel. And the 2 pin molex is for the power for the fan motor.

Also I have a H50 mounted in the front drive bays and that, in my opinion is the best place to mount the radiator. You can use the metal plates that came off the front drive bays as a mount for the radiator.

And last but not least, as I have just mentioned I have the H50, I use the fan that came with it and another corsair fan that was off of a H70. I get temps ranging from 35 - 48 degrees when I use prime 95. So you could stick with the stock fan that came with the H50.

I just wish I updated my browser and then I could have also helped you in you moment of crisis. Anyway well done AOM and Oxide










Thanks. I do what I can.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


here's a little something to keep me entertained tonight...











Nice! can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## secUnd3r

Hello everyone! I just wanted to post up my Scout in its current form and join the club. I didn't make a full on build log, but got a few pictures of the process. I still have more plans for it, but I am actually going to use the computer for a little while before I go tearing it apart again. I don't have a build log, but would be happy to provide more pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *secUnd3r*


Hello everyone! I just wanted to post up my Scout in its current form and join the club. I didn't make a full on build log, but got a few pictures of the process. I still have more plans for it, but I am actually going to use the computer for a little while before I go tearing it apart again. I don't have a build log, but would be happy to provide more pictures if anyone is interested.


What's the thing at the top of the case near the top fan?


----------



## secUnd3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


What's the thing at the top of the case near the top fan?


The circuit board for the NZXT led strip, its just a bunch of resistors really. I removed it from the pci slot mount and attached it to the top of the case with the tape of the gods. When I break the case back down to be painted then I will probably hard mount it.


----------



## Xyrate

Got a new H60 from NewEgg and it installed perfectly... Pictures for proof


































Only thing that has me concerned is my idle temps are about 40C. It seems a bit too high to me since I was getting around 30C with my Hyper212+


----------



## LostRib

Is there anyway to hook cold cathode tubes or sunlight sticks to the LED on/off button?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13487285*
> Is there anyway to hook cold cathode tubes or sunlight sticks to the LED on/off button?


the wiring can't hold that kinda of amperage, but if you wire it up to a relay, you can power stuff off of it. there's a write up on it on the first page i believe.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13487008*
> Got a new H60 from NewEgg and it installed perfectly... Pictures for proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that has me concerned is my idle temps are about 40C. It seems a bit too high to me since I was getting around 30C with my Hyper212+


That looks brilliant, but you will get much better temps if you stick a fan on the front of the H50 as well as the back of it.


----------



## Boyboyd

What are your load temps with the H60? Idle doesn't mean much really (unless it's 60 degrees idle).


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13487008*
> Got a new H60 from NewEgg and it installed perfectly... Pictures for proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that has me concerned is my idle temps are about 40C. It seems a bit too high to me since I was getting around 30C with my Hyper212+


Lookin good!







I agree with jamyy though. You will see temps dropping if you add some fans for a push/pull setup on your rad.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;13488352*
> That looks brilliant, but you will get much better temps if you stick a fan on the front of the H50 as well as the back of it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13489321*
> Lookin good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with jamyy though. You will see temps dropping if you add some fans for a push/pull setup on your rad.


Thanks, I will have to look into switching sides for it. I do remember Rockr posting and saying that mounting it in the drive bay is just as good. I will have to switch it and check how the temperatures are impacted. Also, the fan seems so loud to me even after modifying the settings in the BIOS. Anyone else feel like that?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13488379*
> What are your load temps with the H60? Idle doesn't mean much really (unless it's 60 degrees idle).


I haven't done a load test yet but I will report back once I do


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Thanks, I will have to look into switching sides for it. I do remember Rockr posting and saying that mounting it in the drive bay is just as good. I will have to switch it and check how the temperatures are impacted. Also, the fan seems so loud to me even after modifying the settings in the BIOS. Anyone else feel like that?









I haven't done a load test yet but I will report back once I do










Ya mounting the rad in the drive bays is the best way to do it, but you still want fans pulling the air in. I have the H50, but mine is really quiet.


----------



## clam85

So get this: I tried installing W7, just to what was going to happen, and my CPU didn't get any hotter! It's always at 60C and the highest I've gotten was 62C


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Ya mounting the rad in the drive bays is the best way to do it, but you still want fans pulling the air in. I have the H50, but mine is really quiet.










Drive bay mounting 120 rad is a great idea if you want to keep the inside of your scout relatively clutter free. That's what I did with my set up. Getting ready to replace fans on my rad -- had an Ultra Kaze die on me


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


So get this: I tried installing W7, just to what was going to happen, and my CPU didn't get any hotter! It's always at 60C and the highest I've gotten was 62C


Which CPU do you have? I know some AMDs, like the 1090T do not show the idle temperatures all that accurately. At one point, I was getting 20C with air cooling with my 1090T which def didn't seem right.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


So get this: I tried installing W7, just to what was going to happen, and my CPU didn't get any hotter! It's always at 60C and the highest I've gotten was 62C










Things are improving!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clam85*


So get this: I tried installing W7, just to what was going to happen, and my CPU didn't get any hotter! It's always at 60C and the highest I've gotten was 62C


you're still going to want to get those temps down though, get some thermal paste ordered and clean and repaste that cpu+heatsink and you'll get a nice drop if its done right, or you could still get yourself the h50, choice is yours, just dont keep running it til you've sorted it out


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Which CPU do you have? I know some AMDs, like the 1090T do not show the idle temperatures all that accurately. At one point, I was getting 20C with air cooling with my 1090T which def didn't seem right.


its intel, was helping him get his new build working lastnight, using a maximus formular IV


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


you're still going to want to get those temps down though, get some thermal paste ordered and clean and repaste that cpu+heatsink and you'll get a nice drop if its done right, or you could still get yourself the h50, choice is yours, just dont keep running it til you've sorted it out


----------



## unimatrixzero

That is the word according to the Duchess of Builds herself.. and she knows.. Follow her directions and you can't go wrong.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


That is the word according to the Duchess of Builds herself.. and she knows.. Follow her directions and you can't go wrong.


better safe than sorry


----------



## Boyboyd

Elohim my water-cooling is in my scout









I couldn't mount the 240 rad on the side window though. It was too difficult, I'd basically have to put the door on and install it that way. A more capable modder might be able to though.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Elohim my water-cooling is in my scout









I couldn't mount the 240 rad on the side window though. It was too difficult, I'd basically have to put the door on and install it that way. A more capable modder might be able to though.


Ah! I was looking forward to the finished product. Don't blame you tho, I can imagine it would be a tough one!


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *secUnd3r*


Hello everyone! I just wanted to post up my Scout in its current form and join the club. I didn't make a full on build log, but got a few pictures of the process. I still have more plans for it, but I am actually going to use the computer for a little while before I go tearing it apart again. I don't have a build log, but would be happy to provide more pictures if anyone is interested.


im guessing you arent running any side window fans while running that V8 huh?

i was sorta hoping i could run a similar sized cooler to the v8 with 2 side window fans

what are some good coolers that only stand 146mm?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*


im guessing you arent running any side window fans while running that V8 huh?

i was sorta hoping i could run a similar sized cooler to the v8 with 2 side window fans

what are some good coolers that only stand 146mm?


the cooler i have leaves space for side window fans if thats your thing, leaves it with space to spare too


----------



## nitrousoxide10

I'm almost done with my window mod! replacing it with clear plexi and w/o fan hole. Pics tommorrow.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


I'm almost done with my window mod! replacing it with clear plexi and w/o fan hole. Pics tommorrow.


nice! you'll have less dust and noise without the fan grills trust me, getting a clear window made up by rockr was the best decision i've made with this case so far


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


nice! you'll have less dust and noise without the fan grills trust me, getting a clear window made up by rockr was the best decision i've made with this case so far


















Ya that's enough reason to change it in my opinion. Another reason is I'm not a fan of the vents cut in the window cause it also takes away from the sweet componants inside! I will probably tint it black or blue after a bit. See how I like it.


----------



## Boyboyd

Awesome case. Let down by my poor cable management. Going to sort it our properly when my 2nd SSD comes next week. Today i just wanted to get my watercooling in and working.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*









Ya that's enough reason to change it in my opinion. Another reason is I'm not a fan of the vents cut in the window cause it also takes away from the sweet componants inside! I will probably tint it black or blue after a bit. See how I like it.


yeah it skews lighting in the case aswell, i hated those vents lol, mine is tinted black by the way, i have to say it looks totally amazing on the scout, so i say go for the tint, you wouldnt regret it at all


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Awesome case. Let down by my poor cable management. Going to sort it our properly when my 2nd SSD comes next week. Today i just wanted to get my watercooling in and working.






i take it you're not damaging the machine any having it on top of a pair of speakers?


----------



## Boyboyd

A lot of people ask that. They're not plugged in, they're solely to lift it up to window height. They're the sturdiest things i have, lol.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

yes but the magnets inside them are going to be strong even without them being plugged in, its not vibrations i'm thinking of here


----------



## Boyboyd

Hmm, not really thought about that. I may have to find another solution.

It was an elegant one though







you know, apart from all the EM interference.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Hmm, not really thought about that. I may have to find another solution.

It was an elegant one though







you know, apart from all the EM interference.


i've seen things get seriously damaged sat ontop of speakers, better safe than sorry









small table and cut the legs down til they're at the right height, thats all i can think of really lol


----------



## Boyboyd

I have loads of textbooks, but it looks really messy. I could probably make a small table that size. Hmmm....


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I have loads of textbooks, but it looks really messy. I could probably make a small table that size. Hmmm....


wouldnt be hard and then you get to customize the look to go with how your scout looks for total coolness









i have mine on a seperate black glass table so i dont have to put my rig under my desk, i detest people that do that, lack of airflow and hiding a nice rig away? no thanks! lol


----------



## secUnd3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*


im guessing you arent running any side window fans while running that V8 huh?

i was sorta hoping i could run a similar sized cooler to the v8 with 2 side window fans

what are some good coolers that only stand 146mm?


Yep, no side fans. I will be buying some lexan to replace the current window. Still not sure if I will get it tinted as well, the tint on this window is way to dark.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*


im guessing you arent running any side window fans while running that V8 huh?

i was sorta hoping i could run a similar sized cooler to the v8 with 2 side window fans

what are some good coolers that only stand 146mm?


There aren't any tower heatsinks that small that are any good at cooling, and even if there were having a fan blowing on them from that angle wouldn't do a darn thing anyway. All the air would do is bounce off the top of the heatsink and the edge of the fans and do absolutely nothing productive.

About the only air cooler that would be efficient would be the Noctua NH-C14, and then only if the cpu socket lines up perfectly with the top side panel opening. Otherwise an Antec Kuhler 620 or 920 would be a good choice.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


There aren't any tower heatsinks that small that are any good at cooling, and even if there were having a fan blowing on them from that angle wouldn't do a darn thing anyway. All the air would do is bounce off the top of the heatsink and the edge of the fans and do absolutely nothing productive.

About the only air cooler that would be efficient would be the Noctua NH-C14, and then only if the cpu socket lines up perfectly with the top side panel opening. Otherwise an Antec Kuhler 620 or 920 would be a good choice.


would the arctic freezer 13 be considered a "tower heatsink" then? because it looks that way to me, and its actually fairly decent at cooling my 965 lol


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


There aren't any tower heatsinks that small that are any good at cooling, and even if there were having a fan blowing on them from that angle wouldn't do a darn thing anyway. All the air would do is bounce off the top of the heatsink and the edge of the fans and do absolutely nothing productive.

About the only air cooler that would be efficient would be the Noctua NH-C14, and then only if the cpu socket lines up perfectly with the top side panel opening. Otherwise an Antec Kuhler 620 or 920 would be a good choice.


Thanks for the response

yeah i sorta figured i would be limited to the type of cooler i could get while still maintaining side fans...thats part of the reason i went with my H60...but alas my H60 has failed me sadly so i need to replace it

So what coolers do you fellow Scout owners recommend for SB 2500k with some OC'ing in its future?

i was considering the Geminii S, Hyper 212+ and the V8


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's a tower, but it is a fairly low to mid range one. It's probably the best tower that would fit though, but quite a bet less effective than the Noctua NH-C14. But again. all the side panel fan would do is bounce air off the top of the heatsink and frame of the fan and wouldn't help temps at all so using it with a side panel fan over it wouldn't accomplish anything but increase noise. .


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*


Thanks for the response

yeah i sorta figured i would be limited to the type of cooler i could get while still maintaining side fans...thats part of the reason i went with my H60...but alas my H60 has failed me sadly so i need to replace it

So what coolers do you fellow Scout owners recommend for SB 2500k with some OC'ing in its future?

i was considering the Geminii S, Hyper 212+ and the V8


The Geminii S is a poor unit and the V8 is over priced for what you get. The V6 is a better unit than the V8 overall. A Hyper 212+ would handle an i5 2500K oc'd to 4.5 to 4.8 with relative ease in a room with a moderate temp. This thread here at OCN shows what types of temps you can expect on a 212+ on an i7 2600K at 4.8. An i5 2500K would be have slightly lower temps at the same OC and voltages.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It's a tower, but it is a fairly low to mid range one. It's probably the best tower that would fit though, but quite a bet less effective than the Noctua NH-C14. But again. all the side panel fan would do is bounce air off the top of the heatsink and frame of the fan and wouldn't help temps at all so using it with a side panel fan over it wouldn't accomplish anything but increase noise. .


yeah i agree with you on that, thats why i never used fans on the side panel window before i swapped for a grill-less window, yeah it wouldnt be as effective as the noctua, but it still keeps my cpu in check, even when i had it overclocked a week or so back, its good for a cooler in its price range really, its tdp is 200w which is one reason i bought it, but for serious overclocking you have to spend more than the 30gbp that i spent on mine, but i know a guy that got his 965 to 4.22ghz on an older gen arctic freezer too


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've used the old Socket 939 Freezer 64's and Socket 775 Freezer 7's numerous times over the years for moderate overclocks on dual cores and they did the job, were quiet, and held up quite well. For the price of a Freezer 13 I'll go with a 212+ any day as it has a lot more mass so it cools better, has more flexibility in the use of fans, and costs less, especially if one wants to do some fairly serious overclocking.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I've used the old Socket 939 Freezer 64's and Socket 775 Freezer 7's numerous times over the years for moderate overclocks on dual cores and they did the job, were quiet, and held up quite well. For the price of a Freezer 13 I'll go with a 212+ any day as it has a lot more mass so it cools better, has more flexibility in the use of fans, and costs less, especially if one wants to do some fairly serious overclocking.


yeah it was the guy that had is 965 at 4.22ghz that convinced me to get a freezer if i had to wait too long before i could get myself a corsair hydro cooler, so its really only for another month or two then i'll see which out of the bunch of hydro's there are would be best for me, i dont do a lot of overclocking, so i dont need to worry too much about overclocked temperatures, but at 1.45v and 3.8ghz i got 52*C loaded in blend test mode in prime95 with this cooler, so i can probably get more out of this cooler and cpu combo atm, i mean its not like most 965 C3's overclock past 4ghz at all, infact a lot of them dont even make it to 4ghz lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Antec Kuhlers are the best AIO's at the moment. Definitely better than anything Corsair has to offer.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The Antec Kuhlers are the best AIO's at the moment. Definitely better than anything Corsair has to offer.


yeah a friend of mine keeps mentioning those to me, showed me a link to one, but they are a bit pricey here in the uk, more than the corsair stuff too, but i do see why


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13487925*
> the wiring can't hold that kinda of amperage, but if you wire it up to a relay, you can power stuff off of it. there's a write up on it on the first page i believe.


Okay, I'll start scouring the thread


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13480926*
> That isn't necessary. Your PSU handles that on it's own. Do you have the original EA650 or the EA650 Green? Either is more than enough to handle your system, but the 650 Green has a bit more 12v power and a better distribution on the rails than the original grey one did.


Mmmm....not sure which one I have. Bought it from Fry's in 09 and I'm not sure what I did with the documentation. Did some rewiring/cable management, flipped the PSU over, uninstalled/reinstalled drivers....short story long, It's been working all day now. I'm hoping it was just a driver issue Oh yeah. I plugged the monitor into the bottom DVI output. Something I did fixed things


----------



## The Red Dojo

I'm about to get rid of my H50 and replace it with the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 kit but I'm just curious if anyone has been able to shoehorn the 240 radiator inside the case at the back? I've seen a triple in the front but I'm going to put the res up front in a bay so the rad needs to be up top or back. It's more a preference thing to keep it inside the case as long as it's not detrimental to air flow, I just really really don't want anything mounted externally.


----------



## Boyboyd

I can't see how you could mount the 240 inside the case at the back. THere's not enough room to the left of the expansion card bay.

You could possibly mount it in the side window. That was my plan but i failed.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*


I'm about to get rid of my H50 and replace it with the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 kit but I'm just curious if anyone has been able to shoehorn the 240 radiator inside the case at the back? I've seen a triple in the front but I'm going to put the res up front in a bay so the rad needs to be up top or back. It's more a preference thing to keep it inside the case as long as it's not detrimental to air flow, I just really really don't want anything mounted externally.


A 240 should fit up front no problem with your res in the bay.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


A 240 should fit up front no problem with your res in the bay.


Would that involve removing the lower bays?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


You could possibly mount it in the side window. That was my plan but i failed.


Can't, am putting in a solid window.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*


Would that involve removing the lower bays?


In short, yes. The Storm Scout never was intended to be a LC enclosure. With the exception of the all in one LC products available, getting anything larger than a 120 rad into this enclosure requires modification. You can either remove the drive bay or you can do what I did here

What this will allow you to do is to relocate the drive bay closer to the PSU and remove however many HDD slots you like to accommodate your cooling lines.

You would also have to mod the front of the 5.25" bay to fit that 240 in as well.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


In short, yes. The Storm Scout never was intended to be a LC enclosure. With the exception of the all in one LC products available, getting anything larger than a 120 rad into this enclosure requires modification. You can either remove the drive bay or you can do what I did here

What this will allow you to do is to relocate the drive bay closer to the PSU and remove however many HDD slots you like to accommodate your cooling lines.

You would also have to mod the front of the 5.25" bay to fit that 240 in as well.


Nice. Doesn't look as bad as what I figured it would be and actually looks very similar to what I was expecting to have to do in the end. Cheers for that


----------



## Rockr69

UR welcome


----------



## DireLeon2010

Need a safe link for DirectX 11 d-load please. Oh, the card is working, I just can't turn on DX11 in LotRO


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Need a safe link for DirectX 11 d-load please. Oh, the card is working, I just can't turn on DX11 in LotRO










You have DX11 already in Win 7 HP.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*


I'm about to get rid of my H50 and replace it with the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 kit but I'm just curious if anyone has been able to shoehorn the 240 radiator inside the case at the back? I've seen a triple in the front but I'm going to put the res up front in a bay so the rad needs to be up top or back. It's more a preference thing to keep it inside the case as long as it's not detrimental to air flow, I just really really don't want anything mounted externally.


You can mount it up top but it involves cutting the top plastic and the fans or the rad will have to be top mounted. Best bet is front mounting the rad, click the link in my sig look how I did it. The really nice part about using the RS240 up front is it will mount to the stock fan holes.


----------



## GoodInk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo0Cazxj_yc


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Mmmm....not sure which one I have. Bought it from Fry's in 09 and I'm not sure what I did with the documentation. Did some rewiring/cable management, flipped the PSU over, uninstalled/reinstalled drivers....short story long, It's been working all day now. I'm hoping it was just a driver issue







Oh yeah. I plugged the monitor into the bottom DVI output. Something I did fixed things










It's easy to tell which is which. The older one has a grey case and the EA 650 Green has, surprisingly enough, a green case. The Green one has better specs, but either one is good and more than enough for your system by a good 100-150watts (if not more). Both are made by Delta and are excellent units.


----------



## Darylrese

I have this case with a H50 push pull with 2 Scyth Gentle Typhoons, temps are great but im getting an annoying drone / whining noise...i had the same when i tried a push / pull with some others fans....how can i stop this? Its annoying as hell and giving me a head ache...ive tried Fan < Rad < Shroud < Fan but its still doing it







If you put your hand over the rear grill the noise stops but air gets louder obviously

Oh and i tried it as intake and its alot worse!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It's easy to tell which is which. The older one has a grey case and the EA 650 Green has, surprisingly enough, a green case. The Green one has better specs, but either one is good and more than enough for your system by a good 100-150watts (if not more). Both are made by Delta and are excellent units.


Oh, okay! It's the grey one


----------



## GoodInk

I figured that this is a gaming case, we should have a few gamers here, so I made a group on Steam if anyone wants to join, here is the link.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/cmssc/


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I figured that this is a gaming case, we should have a few gamers here, so I made a group on Steam if anyone wants to join, here is the link.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/cmssc/


joined - KillaG747


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


joined - KillaG747


hey rockr, you get my pm?


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk3I-a3CJdo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## The Red Dojo

Nevermind, answered my own questions by paying attention to the posts.


----------



## abetterway

I just built a computer with a Storm Scout case but it won't post. The fans spin up for 10 sec and then it resets. Does this sound like the Front I/O issue? I haven't noticed any static when I've been working on the computer. I've taken out the motherboard and it works outside my case, so I think it must be shorting out somewhere.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## poyyiee

Another small mod done on my scout..Covering front i/o with carbon sticker..me likey carbon texture very much








Attachment 210821

And, another mod for front cover, replacing it completely with twin fan design







actually, looks much like MSI twin frozr or Gigabyte windforce design








Attachment 210820
Attachment 210819


----------



## Mudfrog

Any news on the 2nd version of the Scout?


----------



## Moonzi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


nice little bit of cabling isnt it lol











well that was the quickest\\easiest install I've ever done for making the cable management look nice...thanks again.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abetterway*


I just built a computer with a Storm Scout case but it won't post. The fans spin up for 10 sec and then it resets. Does this sound like the Front I/O issue? I haven't noticed any static when I've been working on the computer. I've taken out the motherboard and it works outside my case, so I think it must be shorting out somewhere.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


Welcome to the club Abetterway.

Try unpluging all wires from the motherboard and remove all RAM exept from 1 stick But leave the 24pin and the cpu power cables. Then get a metal screwdriver and touch the two power switch pins, or if you have a good motherboard you may have a button for the PC to power on.

Have you double checked the motherboard standoffs? Because if there is one in the wrong place the motherboard could be shorting on the standoff. It could be the front panel, because another member of this club has had a similar problem.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poyyiee*


Another small mod done on my scout..Covering front i/o with carbon sticker..me likey carbon texture very much








Attachment 210821

And, another mod for front cover, replacing it completely with twin fan design







actually, looks much like MSI twin frozr or Gigabyte windforce design








Attachment 210820
Attachment 210819


WOW, that looks really good! Keep up the good work.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poyyiee*


Another small mod done on my scout..Covering front i/o with carbon sticker..me likey carbon texture very much








Attachment 210821

And, another mod for front cover, replacing it completely with twin fan design







actually, looks much like MSI twin frozr or Gigabyte windforce design








Attachment 210820
Attachment 210819


I really like the carbon fiber!!!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abetterway*


I just built a computer with a Storm Scout case but it won't post. The fans spin up for 10 sec and then it resets. Does this sound like the Front I/O issue? I haven't noticed any static when I've been working on the computer. I've taken out the motherboard and it works outside my case, so I think it must be shorting out somewhere.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


So your saying when its not in the case, It doesn't reboot at all?


----------



## abetterway

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


So your saying when its not in the case, It doesn't reboot at all?


Thanks for the responses. When its in the case, the fans spin up for awhile then it reboots over and over again and the BIOs indicator on my motherboard (MSI P67A-GD65) indicates that the BIOs has failed to load. When I took everything out and only had the video card, 1 stick of RAM and the PSU, the LED light remained off indicating that there was no problem.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abetterway*


Thanks for the responses. When its in the case, the fans spin up for awhile then it reboots over and over again and the BIOs indicator on my motherboard (MSI P67A-GD65) indicates that the BIOs has failed to load. When I took everything out and only had the video card, 1 stick of RAM and the PSU, the LED light remained off indicating that there was no problem.


Have you tried just the GPU, 1 stick RAM, and PSU in the case?


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abetterway*


Thanks for the responses. When its in the case, the fans spin up for awhile then it reboots over and over again and the BIOs indicator on my motherboard (MSI P67A-GD65) indicates that the BIOs has failed to load. When I took everything out and only had the video card, 1 stick of RAM and the PSU, the LED light remained off indicating that there was no problem.


Double check the motherboard stand offs are in the right places. And also make sure that the front panel connectors are the right way round. For example make sure that the power button and the HDD LED and so on are inserted in the correct way so the negative goes to the negative on the motherboard and visa versa.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## nitrousoxide10

^ That too.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abetterway;13525183*
> Thanks for the responses. When its in the case, the fans spin up for awhile then it reboots over and over again and the BIOs indicator on my motherboard (MSI P67A-GD65) indicates that the BIOs has failed to load. When I took everything out and only had the video card, 1 stick of RAM and the PSU, the LED light remained off indicating that there was no problem.


I'm thinking you're having a Front Panel wiring polarity problem. Remember If there is no black wire, white is always negative. White being universally seen as neutral. If that is not the problem and you have all the mobo standoffs right then you may have a bad switch for either power and reset, but I doubt it.


----------



## nicolasl46

Finished putting together my Storm Scout. Case is amazing, just had a little trouble trying to hide the cables behind the mobo tray, but after a little bit of pushing and help from my wife, we got it closed (and I don't think I want to open it again unless really necessary). Question for everybody; I'm running an H50 with Push-Pull and I bought to Gentle Typhoon 5400RPMs (I know, overkill and extremely loud) so I bought a fan controller, not realizing it was to be mounted on the 3.5 bay, so I had to take out my memory card reader to put the fan controller in place. Is there anywhere to order that tray adapter from 5.25 to 3.5 plus the metal perforated cover?

edit: I know its not pretty inside, but it does the job


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee;13523727*
> Another small mod done on my scout..Covering front i/o with carbon sticker..me likey carbon texture very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210821
> 
> 
> And, another mod for front cover, replacing it completely with twin fan design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, looks much like MSI twin frozr or Gigabyte windforce design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210820
> 
> View attachment 210819


That is just sick


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13527512*
> Finished putting together my Storm Scout. Case is amazing, just had a little trouble trying to hide the cables behind the mobo tray, but after a little bit of pushing and help from my wife, we got it closed (and I don't think I want to open it again unless really necessary). Question for everybody; I'm running an H50 with Push-Pull and I bought to Gentle Typhoon 5400RPMs (I know, overkill and extremely loud) so I bought a fan controller, not realizing it was to be mounted on the 3.5 bay, so I had to take out my memory card reader to put the fan controller in place. Is there anywhere to order that tray adapter from 5.25 to 3.5 plus the metal perforated cover?
> 
> edit: I know its not pretty inside, but it does the job


That cable management is pretty good man, you should see mine.








It was much worse with my old PSU, was like closing a suitcase that's blatantly too full.









As for the adapter, I'm afraid other than generic 3.5 to 5.25 adapters and Lian Li's one:http://www.thecoolingshop.com/product/Lian-Li-MF-515B-Black-Aluminium-525inch-to-35inch-Adapter-kit_25507.html, as far as I know you can't order these parts specifically.

The only way you'd be able to get one most likely, is if one of the kind people here were to sell you theirs, assuming they'll never use it. Otherwise, I'm pretty sure you can't buy them.









Welcome to the family.


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13527512*
> Finished putting together my Storm Scout. Case is amazing, just had a little trouble trying to hide the cables behind the mobo tray, but after a little bit of pushing and help from my wife, we got it closed (and I don't think I want to open it again unless really necessary). Question for everybody; I'm running an H50 with Push-Pull and I bought to Gentle Typhoon 5400RPMs (I know, overkill and extremely loud) so I bought a fan controller, not realizing it was to be mounted on the 3.5 bay, so I had to take out my memory card reader to put the fan controller in place. Is there anywhere to order that tray adapter from 5.25 to 3.5 plus the metal perforated cover?
> 
> edit: I know its not pretty inside, but it does the job


You need a false floor and hd bay cover,and your perfect. Nice job btw.


----------



## Kaneda13

ugh, haven't been around much, but i'm in the process of acquiring a new summer toy. *hopefully* (read as working on the wife) picking up a '66 austin healey sprite in full race prep for autocross and track fun. i'll try to get some pics posted of it. really the only things stopping me now are the wife and wether or not the roll rolls will be tall enough for me (i'm 6'-6", so i need a lot of clearance). wish me luck!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13527512*
> Finished putting together my Storm Scout. Case is amazing, just had a little trouble trying to hide the cables behind the mobo tray, but after a little bit of pushing and help from my wife, we got it closed (and I don't think I want to open it again unless really necessary). Question for everybody; I'm running an H50 with Push-Pull and I bought to Gentle Typhoon 5400RPMs (I know, overkill and extremely loud) so I bought a fan controller, not realizing it was to be mounted on the 3.5 bay, so I had to take out my memory card reader to put the fan controller in place. Is there anywhere to order that tray adapter from 5.25 to 3.5 plus the metal perforated cover?
> 
> edit: I know its not pretty inside, but it does the job


$10 + shipping and you can have mine.


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


That is just sick



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


I really like the carbon fiber!!!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


WOW, that looks really good! Keep up the good work.


TQ









and since im still in carbon craze







the original custom storm scout design on right side panel been added with a layer of carbon sticker..
Attachment 211004

also, another pic for better angle (i think its better







) of my Twin-turbine Scout








Attachment 211005


----------



## Jamyy10

Please vote on this thread to help me decide which graphics card I should get!

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1018353-5850-vs-5870-a.html#post13535802


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee;13535663*
> TQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since im still in carbon craze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original custom storm scout design on right side panel been added with a layer of carbon sticker..
> View attachment 211004
> 
> 
> also, another pic for better angle (i think its better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) of my Twin-turbine Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211005


Man that case is totally insane!







Looks better every time I see it!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13528826*
> ugh, haven't been around much, but i'm in the process of acquiring a new summer toy. *hopefully* (read as working on the wife) picking up a '66 austin healey sprite in full race prep for autocross and track fun. i'll try to get some pics posted of it. really the only things stopping me now are the wife and wether or not the roll rolls will be tall enough for me (i'm 6'-6", so i need a lot of clearance). wish me luck!


Nice! hope it works out for ya. I've been thinking of getting a track car. Keep us posted


----------



## Rockr69

General Rockr69's Pic of the Week
poyyiee's Twin Turbine Scout +rep


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko;13528276*
> You need a false floor and hd bay cover,and your perfect. Nice job btw.


Yeah, I was thinking about that after seeing all the pictures on this thread. That was all custom made by you guys, right? I'm going to have to start taking some measurements, start cutting and painting.


----------



## Jamyy10

Hey Rockr can you post some more pics of your HDD cage mod and your graphics card mod? Because if i decide to get a 5870 i will need to do some cutting


----------



## Rockr69

AS REQUESTED:

Hi everyone. I've done what I think is quite a unique HDD cage mod to my CM Storm Scout. Most everyone I see modifying their cage, they're removing it. I decided to go with a different route and mod the cage itself. I really like the results. Now I can fit all but the very largest video cards and still use my HDD cage as well.

This all started because I ordered an AC Accelero Exteme 5870 VGA cooler for my , yep; you guessed it, Hd 5870.Though my card currently fit in my case by sticking into the 5.25'' bay, it wouldn't work with the extra inches I was going to gain by adding the cooler as it is 12'' long. Well this won't do so I fixed it. I hope you like my ingenious solution as much as I do.

First up, here is what I started with, the stock cage









and the stock 5.25'' bay









Using my trusted Dremel and diamond wheel I had to remove the eight rivets holding it in.

























After some cutting and grinding, out came the cage









Now it was time to let the big dog eat and notch that 5.25'' bay and cut down the HDD cage.

























hand bend some feet for the cage to sit on and to be able to screw it down









Test fit with HDD









I used self tapping HDD screw to secure the cage back where it belongs.









A little touch up for the paint








and a fresh coat for the HDD cage









It was time to re-assemble. Throw in a custom acrylic PSU cover and HDD bay cover and it's looking pretty sharp!









Some might say I've reduced my cage to only 2 HDD, but the way I was thinking was; I've been wanting to go with a 128GB SSD for my OS and core programs with 1TB storage drive for Multimedia and Documents and a 2TB external drive for backup. To me with the rate of SSD development, RAID is dead, so no need for massive amounts of internal HDDs.

I hope you all enjoy looking as much as I did making. Thanks!


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13537833*
> AS REQUESTED:
> 
> Hi everyone. I've done what I think is quite a unique HDD cage mod to my CM Storm Scout. Most everyone I see modifying their cage, they're removing it. I decided to go with a different route and mod the cage itself. I really like the results. Now I can fit all but the very largest video cards and still use my HDD cage as well.
> 
> This all started because I ordered an AC Accelero Exteme 5870 VGA cooler for my , yep; you guessed it, Hd 5870.Though my card currently fit in my case by sticking into the 5.25'' bay, it wouldn't work with the extra inches I was going to gain by adding the cooler as it is 12'' long. Well this won't do so I fixed it. I hope you like my ingenious solution as much as I do.
> 
> Some might say I've reduced my cage to only 2 HDD, but the way I was thinking was; I've been wanting to go with a 128GB SSD for my OS and core programs with 1TB storage drive for Multimedia and Documents and a 2TB external drive for backup. To me with the rate of SSD development, RAID is dead, so no need for massive amounts of internal HDDs.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy looking as much as I did making. Thanks!


Thanks Rockr, i may do the same thing because i am most probably getting a 5870 no matter what other say. But i will probably need at least 3 HDD spaces. I have been waiting for someone to do a mod like that. But i have another good idea, if i chop the HDD caddy in half i could mount half in the original place and the other half just next to the PSU if there is enough space.

Thanks again Rockr


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;13538071*
> Thanks Rockr, i may do the same thing because i am most probably getting a 5870 no matter what other say. But i will probably need at least 3 HDD spaces. I have been waiting for someone to do a mod like that. But i have another good idea, if i chop the HDD caddy in half i could mount half in the original place and the other half just next to the PSU if there is enough space.
> 
> Thanks again Rockr


Your welcome. Get the 5870. You'll not be disappointed. I play all my games fully loaded with eye candy and it never falters. As for DX11 support, I say BAH!!! who the hell has time to notice textures and mipmaps when you're dodging enemy fire anyway?


----------



## nicolasl46

So you made the PSU cover and HDD cover out of acrylic? How do you cut it for it not to get damaged? I was planing to use some sheet metal, but acrylic looks much cleaner. The piece on the PSU was actually black, or was it clear and you painted it?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13538974*
> So you made the PSU cover and HDD cover out of acrylic? How do you cut it for it not to get damaged? I was planing to use some sheet metal, but acrylic looks much cleaner. The piece on the PSU was actually black, or was it clear and you painted it?


I cut it with a dremel and diamond cutting wheel. Yes it started off being clear. Once I finished the bend I peeled off the protective film from the back and painted it satin black. 3 very good coats.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13540940*
> I cut it with a dremel and diamond cutting wheel. Yes it started off being clear. Once I finished the bend I peeled off the protective film from the back and painted it satin black. 3 very good coats.


Sorry for all the questions bro







So the PSU cover is just one piece? Did you heat it up in order to bend it?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13541258*
> Sorry for all the questions bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the PSU cover is just one piece? Did you heat it up in order to bend it?


yes. If you're going to try this take your time heating and place the point of your bend about an 1/8" out from whatever you have the acrylic clamped between


----------



## unimatrixzero

Wow.. 2 million hits.. Amazing accomplishment Men and Women.. I am so proud that my dad started this. He knows and he sends his love to all of the CMSSC on all our different sites.. Thank you for being such a great Team.

Semper Fi.. do or die.


----------



## GIPrice

hmmmm really felling that msi 580 lightning, might have to get one and cut


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13541799*
> yes. If you're going to try this take your time heating and place the point of your bend about an 1/8" out from whatever you have the acrylic clamped between


How do you heat and bend it?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13542976*
> How do you heat and bend it?


Probably using a heat gun, can't user flame because acrylic will burn and turn black, right?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13543189*
> Probably using a heat gun, can't user flame because acrylic will burn and turn black, right?


Exactly.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee;13535663*
> TQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since im still in carbon craze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original custom storm scout design on right side panel been added with a layer of carbon sticker..
> View attachment 211004
> 
> 
> also, another pic for better angle (i think its better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) of my Twin-turbine Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211005


That looks brilliant! How loud are those fans?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13542856*
> Wow.. 2 million hits.. Amazing accomplishment Men and Women.. I am so proud that my dad started this. He knows and he sends his love to all of the CMSSC on all our different sites.. Thank you for being such a great Team.
> 
> Semper Fi.. do or die.


Ya he definately started a good thing!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

OK I finally snapped a few quick pics before I had to go to work. The reflection is annoying, any tips let me know.







I also installed my HDD cover.


----------



## Xyrate

Quick question, not at home at the moment but does anyone know where to find other rivets for the side panel? I am thinking something silver to make it look a bit nicer. Thanks!


----------



## raspinudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


OK I finally snapped a few quick pics before I had to go to work. The reflection is annoying, any tips let me know.







I also installed my HDD cover.




















Looks great dude
Makes me want a clear side panel


----------



## raspinudo

Sorry for the lame phone picture guys, but I have a question. I left the standoffs in the same layout as my crosshair IV but when I'm test fitting this MSi Board, the three stand offs on the right aren't covered. Can anyone shed some light on this for me?

mobo mockup by Raspinudo, on Flickr


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Nitrous question

hoy do you secure the window without the circular bolts ??


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


General Rockr69's Pic of the Week

poyyiee's Twin Turbine Scout +rep











 Very nice Scout!!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


AS REQUESTED:

Hi everyone. I've done what I think is quite a unique HDD cage mod to my CM Storm Scout. Most everyone I see modifying their cage, they're removing it. I decided to go with a different route and mod the cage itself. I really like the results. Now I can fit all but the very largest video cards and still use my HDD cage as well.

This all started because I ordered an AC Accelero Exteme 5870 VGA cooler for my , yep; you guessed it, Hd 5870.Though my card currently fit in my case by sticking into the 5.25'' bay, it wouldn't work with the extra inches I was going to gain by adding the cooler as it is 12'' long. Well this won't do so I fixed it. I hope you like my ingenious solution as much as I do.

First up, here is what I started with, the stock cage









and the stock 5.25'' bay









Using my trusted Dremel and diamond wheel I had to remove the eight rivets holding it in.

























After some cutting and grinding, out came the cage









Now it was time to let the big dog eat and notch that 5.25'' bay and cut down the HDD cage.

























hand bend some feet for the cage to sit on and to be able to screw it down









Test fit with HDD









I used self tapping HDD screw to secure the cage back where it belongs.









A little touch up for the paint 








and a fresh coat for the HDD cage









It was time to re-assemble. Throw in a custom acrylic PSU cover and HDD bay cover and it's looking pretty sharp! 









Some might say I've reduced my cage to only 2 HDD, but the way I was thinking was; I've been wanting to go with a 128GB SSD for my OS and core programs with 1TB storage drive for Multimedia and Documents and a 2TB external drive for backup. To me with the rate of SSD development, RAID is dead, so no need for massive amounts of internal HDDs.

I hope you all enjoy looking as much as I did making. Thanks!


Awesome Job!!







Looks Great!! +reps


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Nitrous question

hoy do you secure the window without the circular bolts ??


tape of the gawds (double sided tape made by 3M)


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Looks great dude
Makes me want a clear side panel


Thanks! It's pretty easy to make one


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Awesome Job!!







Looks Great!! +reps


Thanks!, but that was two mods ago. Have you not seen the Arctic Trooper?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Sorry for the lame phone picture guys, but I have a question. I left the standoffs in the same layout as my crosshair IV but when I'm test fitting this MSi Board, the three stand offs on the right aren't covered. Can anyone shed some light on this for me?

mobo mockup by Raspinudo, on Flickr


What MSI board is that? Do all the holes on the MSI board have standoffs? Your new board is probably just not as wide. In that case just take the extra standoffs out.


----------



## raspinudo

870u-g55


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


870u-g55


Ya just take those out. Your MSI board isn't quite as wide. No big deal. Just make sure your don't have any extra standoffs where the board can ground out, but enough to use all the mounting holes.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


OK I finally snapped a few quick pics before I had to go to work. The reflection is annoying, any tips let me know.







I also installed my HDD cover.




















That looks very simple and tidy but incredibly smart! Well done oxide


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


That looks very simple and tidy but incredibly smart! Well done oxide










Thanks for the kind words! It's a work in progress


----------



## Kaneda13

My first attempts at sleeving, didn't turn out to bad.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

I wanted to apologize for not being as active as I used to. Been dealing with my parents divorce, almost loosing my job due to having to fly home to take care of said problem, having some more medical problems including having to go to addiction therapy for my pain meds they put me on. Hoping to have some free time so I can get back on my PC...crysis 2 is taunting me on my desktop..anyways did catch up on the thread a little and as always some awesome mods.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13558018*
> I wanted to apologize for not being as active as I used to. Been dealing with my parents divorce, almost loosing my job due to having to fly home to take care of said problem, having some more medical problems including having to go to addiction therapy for my pain meds they put me on. Hoping to have some free time so I can get back on my PC...crysis 2 is taunting me on my desktop..anyways did catch up on the thread a little and as always some awesome mods.


hey, we have not been introduced yet i dont think, i'm newish







i hope things work out ok for you, sounds like you're having a really rough time of it! go play some Crysis 2, a doctor cant prescribe the healing thats going to give..


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13555086*
> My first attempts at sleeving, didn't turn out to bad.


there's something that i need to do asap, infact i'm gonna move it up a notch in priority.. those front panel cables of mine need to look stealthy!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Heya guys and girls, been away for a while now, and only just getting back on my PC and posting in the last week, hope everyone's doing good.









Got a question for those of you that moved from high-end air coolers to contained water loops like the Corsair, Antec Hydro series:

My current cooler is great, I love it. Matches and just _slightly_ bests the Mugen 2 in stock layout form. I was thinking of upgrading the fan on it to a high-RPM Scythe Typhoon, or flipping it's position around, and sticking on two Typhoons as push, and a single (Dunno what yet, Slipstream or another Typhoon) as a pull. Either way, with a simple upgrade in push fan in it's current layout, I'll get a few degrees off my current temps, which are perfectly fine.

After seeing the new Corsair H80 and H100, I was considering switching to one of the units, but the price is a bit of a put-off.
I know their respective OEM's are Cool-It and the other company who's name eludes me right now...








Cool-It ECO A.L.C is Â£40.78
Antec Kuhler 620 is Â£44.03
H50 is Â£50.36
H60 is Â£59.52
H70 is Â£73.67

So I'm betting the H80 will be more than the H70 naturally.

I saw somewhere on a forum, someone with a Thuban won an Antec Kuhler 620 as a prize, and sold his air cooler, but said the 620 couldn't handle the same 4.2GHz @1.44v as his air cooler.
His options are obviously mounting and changing/adding fans, but still.

Would I see a _noticeable_ difference if I went with a 620 and ramped up the fans on it? Mounting in the front bay.

Or should I just stick with my beast and change up the fans/orientation and be happy with that?

My gut and brain are telling me that my cooler's perfectly fine with whatever I will throw at it, especially after a fan upgrade. But I wanted to get the opinions of those with the same airflow I have, every case is different, and people mount them differently aswell.

Getting a few conflicting thoughts since planning my rig upgrade with upcoming BD release.









Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13558018*
> I wanted to apologize for not being as active as I used to. Been dealing with my parents divorce, almost loosing my job due to having to fly home to take care of said problem, having some more medical problems including having to go to addiction therapy for my pain meds they put me on. Hoping to have some free time so I can get back on my PC...crysis 2 is taunting me on my desktop..anyways did catch up on the thread a little and as always some awesome mods.


Good to hear from you BD. Sounds like your plate is full. We'll be here when you're ready to jump back in .


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Thanks!, but that was two mods ago. Have you not seen the Arctic Trooper?


 No sorry working 3 jobs now, it makes it hard too keep up.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


My first attempts at sleeving, didn't turn out to bad.



















Good job on the sleeving! Makes such a big difference! Gotta do mine too


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


No sorry working 3 jobs now, it makes it hard too keep up.


Well here ya go,


















WOW! 3 jobs!, That just means you're triple blessed.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


No sorry working 3 jobs now, it makes it hard too keep up.


...........and I thought my life was busy with 1 job and school!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Well here ya go,


















WOW! 3 jobs!, That just means you're triple blessed.


 WOW







Awesome Build, nice work








3 part time, have to do what you have to do, know what I mean?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Well here ya go,


















WOW! 3 jobs!, That just means you're triple blessed.


Case still looks smokin' Rockr!


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


General Rockr69's Pic of the Week
poyyiee's Twin Turbine Scout +rep


















my scout is pic of week







WooHHOOOoooO !!





















im honored







TQ very much..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


That looks brilliant! How loud are those fans?


not loud at all i can say..but,the max rpm recorded by everest only 1300..this fan capable of 2200rpm..but maybe that because currently all 3 fan ( 2 front + 1 side ) connected onto 1 4pin board system fan via splitter..have no idea why CM not included fan pin to molex connector in the first place















any idea what 9cm fan that come with red LED ?? thinking of dual horizontal fan config for my side panel cause apparently, 12cm would not be fit..blocked by HDD and 5.25" cage..or, any workaround to fit it in?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poyyiee*









my scout is pic of week







WooHHOOOoooO !!





















im honored







TQ very much..


You did everything right. As General E would say, "you know you've done an excellent mod when you can't tell where the factory ends and the mod starts"


----------



## personz

Im a pretty big fan of this case but I cannot fit my Radeon HD 6990 in it thanks to the Hard Drive Rack in there but looking at Rocker 69s mod of the case is it safe to assume that I can remove it and replace it with a smaller one? It makes me sad that I have a 700$ card sitting in a box on my desk but I sure as hell dont wanna get rid of my scout case.

Read further back and saw the full post. So he sawed the thing off. is there any other way to remove the hard drive cage? I currently don't have access to any small saws like that.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *personz*


Im a pretty big fan of this case but I cannot fit my Radeon HD 6990 in it thanks to the Hard Drive Rack in there but looking at Rocker 69s mod of the case is it safe to assume that I can remove it and replace it with a smaller one? It makes me sad that I have a 700$ card sitting in a box on my desk but I sure as hell dont wanna get rid of my scout case.

Read further back and saw the full post. So he sawed the thing off. is there any other way to remove the hard drive cage? I currently don't have access to any small saws like that.


You can drill out the rivets.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *personz*


Im a pretty big fan of this case but I cannot fit my Radeon HD 6990 in it thanks to the Hard Drive Rack in there but looking at Rocker 69s mod of the case is it safe to assume that I can remove it and replace it with a smaller one? It makes me sad that I have a 700$ card sitting in a box on my desk but I sure as hell dont wanna get rid of my scout case.

Read further back and saw the full post. So he sawed the thing off. is there any other way to remove the hard drive cage? I currently don't have access to any small saws like that.


all you have to do is drill out the 8 total rivets that hold the HD cage in(4 top 4 bottom), then simply cut the bottom off the case, bend a new tab, drill a hole and re-mount. its really simple. I have modded 2 scouts, 1 i actually cut into the HD tray and removed about an inch and a half out of it so my card just slid right into place. Good luck...dont let that card sit on your desk any longer, get to cutting!!!!


----------



## personz

Do I really need a drill or can I just painstakingly screwdriver em out with my hands. I suppose I can just borrow a drill from work but those things are covered with asphalt ( yay roofing and sheet metal )


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


all you have to do is drill out the 8 total rivets that hold the HD cage in(4 top 4 bottom), then simply cut the bottom off the case, bend a new tab, drill a hole and re-mount. its really simple. I have modded 2 scouts, 1 i actually cut into the HD tray and removed about an inch and a half out of it so my card just slid right into place. Good luck...dont let that card sit on your desk any longer, get to cutting!!!!


I agree, CUT THAT SCOUT!, CUT THAT SCOUT!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *personz*


Do I really need a drill or can I just painstakingly screwdriver em out with my hands. I suppose I can just borrow a drill from work but those things are covered with asphalt ( yay roofing and sheet metal )


You can also knock them off with a sharp chisel and hammer


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *personz*


Do I really need a drill or can I just painstakingly screwdriver em out with my hands. I suppose I can just borrow a drill from work but those things are covered with asphalt ( yay roofing and sheet metal )


by a dremel from walmart, and a little kit

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dremel-100...-Tool/15173789

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dremel-52-...87-01/14299609

only cost around $40 and is a life saver when it comes to modding.


----------



## linkin93

Excuse the messy cables. I'll do it properly once I get a GPU


----------



## personz

I shall find this dremal that you speak of thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *personz*


I shall find this dremal that you speak of thanks for the help guys.


If you're embarking on a quest to find and conquer the dremel, then by all means defeat his sidekick, the diamond cutting wheel, as well. For in him truly lies your victory does.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If you're embarking on a quest to find and conquer the dremel, then by all means defeat his sidekick, the diamond cutting wheel, as well. For in him truly lies your victory does.


Is there a secret for cutting straight, or just "practice makes perfect" and "measure twice, cut once"


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Is there a secret for cutting straight, or just "practice makes perfect" and "measure twice, cut once"


all of the above. Cut a little off the line and then smooth to the line.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


all of the above. Cut a little off the line and then smooth to the line.


Just use a sanding attachment on the rotary tool to smooth?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Or a good old fashioned file.


----------



## ca4life

Hey, will the cooler C12P-SE14 fit in the storm scout without removing the top 140mm fan? Here are the specs of the HSF : http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...5&lng=en&set=1
And the motherboard that ill be using is AsRock P67 Extreme4 : http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-229-_-Product


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ca4life*


Hey, will the cooler C12P-SE14 fit in the storm scout without removing the top 140mm fan? Here are the specs of the HSF : http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...5&lng=en&set=1
And the motherboard that ill be using is AsRock P67 Extreme4 : http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-229-_-Product


No aftermarket hs I have ran in a scout allowed the top fan to be used on the side. Even with the tiny hyper 212+.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ca4life*


Hey, will the cooler C12P-SE14 fit in the storm scout without removing the top 140mm fan? Here are the specs of the HSF : http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...5&lng=en&set=1
And the motherboard that ill be using is AsRock P67 Extreme4 : http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-229-_-Product


Sorry I can't help you with that. I went from stock cooler to Corsair H50.


----------



## bm0n3y

I'm new to overclocking.net and join specifically for this thread. I'm currently building my rig and it should be done in the next couple weeks, just waiting on the mobo and cpu. I love this case! I was wondering if anyone had recommendations for sleeving (pref. UV red) and any good threads on how to. I'll post pics as soon as it's ready to roll.


----------



## unimatrixzero

The very first page has a link to the Wire sleeving Thread.. Acutally one of the Best on the net. Go to that one.


----------



## bm0n3y

thanks


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Installed a lamptron FC6! Pics coming this weekend!


----------



## unimatrixzero

That is gonna be so Beast dude.. Can't wait to see it fired up.. What color are you going with.. The Red of the Blue.. OR if you are AOM Purple..


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13576187*
> That is gonna be so Beast dude.. Can't wait to see it fired up.. What color are you going with.. The Red of the Blue.. OR if you are AOM Purple..


Im running red right now. Cause the case fans are red. When I get my blue R4s i'll change to blue though. I'm really impressed with it. Definately recommend it to anyone looking for a fan controller.


----------



## LostRib

If i stealth my DVD drive, will installing only 2 screws on one side be enough to hold it in


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13576591*
> If i stealth my DVD drive, will installing only 2 screws on one side be enough to hold it in


Might vibrate more if you only fasten 1 side. I don't have an optical drive in my case though so I can't say that from experience.


----------



## SKYOVER

Looks good


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13576591*
> If i stealth my DVD drive, will installing only 2 screws on one side be enough to hold it in


What you do is get the drive positioned then lock down the tooless lock. The locking pins won't line up with the screw holes on the drive, but they will exert pressure on the drive to hold it. Then screw down the other side and it'll be rock solid with no shaky, shaky.


----------



## QuickForceHD

Hey! I've been looking at the OCZ ModXStream PRO 600 WATT PSU for my build, but I don't know if the cables are long enough. Can I for example put my 8-pin cpu power behind the mobo-cut out without buying an extender? And what about the 24-pin? Can I put it in the top corner?


----------



## Rockr69

That's what I use. So your answers are yes and yes.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuickForceHD;13576678*
> Hey! I've been looking at the OCZ ModXStream PRO 600 WATT PSU for my build, but I don't know if the cables are long enough. Can I for example put my 8-pin cpu power behind the mobo-cut out without buying an extender? And what about the 24-pin? Can I put it in the top corner?


If they're anything like the 700w version, the 8pin CPU is not long enough to run up behind the mobo without an extension.

The 24 pin was long enough to run to the right side of the mobo, but I dont think it would reach behind the mobo to the top either.


----------



## QuickForceHD

so, how many inch do i need for the extensions?


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Hey guys!
Lots of new members I see since I was on last, always good









Ive been rather busy with other things lately, mainly me passing my driving test just over a month ago









So Ive finally got my car and am now sorting out the audio inside it, ill post some pics when im done. For now here's 2 quick pics of my little car:


















As you can see its related to my scout








I had a spare badge and thought it looked good on the car.

Now my scout is still the same as it was since the last time I was here, however I recently got a sale offer through my inbox informing me of a rather cheap 6870:

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/Sapphire+ATI+Radeon+HD+6870+1024MB+GDDR5+PCI-Express+Graphics+Card+with+FREE+Shogun+2+%2B+Stalker:+Call+of+Pripyat+Game+?productId=44608

It has me tempted to create a crossfire setup








Do you guys think my corsair 650W PSU would be able to handle it? The AMD website says that a 600W PSU is required for 6870 crossfire so it should be fine.

Its just a thought right now, im always tempted to upgrade things like my car for example









For those interested im currently putting in a new headunit, some 6x9 speakers in the parcel shelf, a twin 10" 1600w subwoofer and a 2000w amplifer. As I said I'll have pics when its finished hopefully this sunday


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuickForceHD;13576708*
> so, how many inch do i need for the extensions?


Did you not read my response to your post? the 8 pin will fit behind the mobo tray with no extension, IF you have the PSU fan facing down properly. If you want to run the 24 pin out the hole and back in through the hole in the top right of the tray then I'd say try and get an 8" extension so you'll have plenty of length


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;13576744*
> Hey guys!
> Lots of new members I see since I was on last, always good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been rather busy with other things lately, mainly me passing my driving test just over a month ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Ive finally got my car and am now sorting out the audio inside it, ill post some pics when im done. For now here's 2 quick pics of my little car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see its related to my scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a spare badge and thought it looked good on the car.
> 
> Now my scout is still the same as it was since the last time I was here, however I recently got a sale offer through my inbox informing me of a rather cheap 6870:
> 
> http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/Sapphire+ATI+Radeon+HD+6870+1024MB+GDDR5+PCI-Express+Graphics+Card+with+FREE+Shogun+2+%2B+Stalker:+Call+of+Pripyat+Game+?productId=44608
> 
> It has me tempted to create a crossfire setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think my corsair 650W PSU would be able to handle it? The AMD website says that a 600W PSU is required for 6870 crossfire so it should be fine.
> 
> Its just a thought right now, im always tempted to upgrade things like my car for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested im currently putting in a new headunit, some 6x9 speakers in the parcel shelf, a twin 10" 1600w subwoofer and a 2000w amplifer. As I said I'll have pics when its finished hopefully this sunday


don't crash it, the steering wheel is on the wrong side.


----------



## bm0n3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockr69;13576770*
> don't crash it, the steering wheel is on the wrong side.


rofl


----------



## QuickForceHD

Oh, didn't notice that you had posted. You're totally sure about this, right?

So, is this http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2512:0118b2a7aaf44bab03541407640a1663 +
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29538 a good deal then?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuickForceHD;13576807*
> Oh, didn't notice that you had posted. You're totally sure about this, right?
> 
> So, is this http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2512:0118b2a7aaf44bab03541407640a1663 +
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29538 a good deal then?


I love performancepc for hard to find stuff, but you can find what you're looking for already done up in black and sleeved. Newegg has this and it's cheaper.


----------



## bm0n3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13577142*
> I love performancepc for hard to find stuff, but you can find what you're looking for already done up in black and sleeved. Newegg has this and it's cheaper.


you just saved me a lot of time and monies... I was gonna do all this by hand, until now.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bm0n3y;13577184*
> you just saved me a lot of time and monies... I was gonna do all this by hand, until now.


You could say thank you by sending me all the money you're gonna save


----------



## Lettuceman

Hey guys, what do you think about the weight and size of the Storm Scout?

Is is suitable for college life?


----------



## Rockr69

I would definitely recommend for college life. It does get a bit heavy when loaded, but it's as durable as a frickin Hummer


----------



## nitrousoxide10

^I agree!


----------



## Lettuceman

I'm just worried that it will be a hassle to carry it to a lan party or something.......but then again maybe it won't be that bad lol.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13577229*
> Hey guys, what do you think about the weight and size of the Storm Scout?
> 
> Is is suitable for college life?


Worked well for me over the last year in college, the handle is very nice for moving in/out


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13577304*
> Worked well for me over the last year in college, the handle is very nice for moving in/out


Well, that is reassuring then. How many times did you move your tower?

I really like the features and all, I'm just torn between this or maybe something like the Lian Li A05, smaller and aluminum, but less features, and no handle.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13577299*
> I'm just worried that it will be a hassle to carry it to a lan party or something.......but then again maybe it won't be that bad lol.


To be honest, that is what this case was designed for. What do you think they put the handle on top of it for.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuickForceHD;13576678*
> Hey! I've been looking at the OCZ ModXStream PRO 600 WATT PSU for my build, but I don't know if the cables are long enough. Can I for example put my 8-pin cpu power behind the mobo-cut out without buying an extender? And what about the 24-pin? Can I put it in the top corner?


Probably need an extension for the 8 pin to rich behind the mobo, but they are cheap. I had to cut my case a little to get the 24-pin to fit through the cable management hole at the top. I think the 24 pin may fit without cutting but you probably have to remove everything out of the hole first


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13577312*
> To be honest, that is what this case was designed for. What do you think they put the handle on top of it for.


That's true, but it is still a mid tower steel case. I just want to know about people's opinions here.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13577307*
> Well, that is reassuring then. How many times did you move your tower?
> 
> I really like the features and all, I'm just torn between this or maybe something like the Lian Li A05, smaller and aluminum, but less features, and no handle.


Let's see...I think i moved it 2 or 3 times now not counting moving it around my room to work on. The lian li looks like it wouldnt have very good cooling without modding. But I like my storm scout so far, it can be a bit tight, but if you take your time installing everything it wont be frustrating.


----------



## bm0n3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13577229*
> Hey guys, what do you think about the weight and size of the Storm Scout?
> 
> Is is suitable for college life?


Well, if you can handle lifting ~25lbs, you should be okay. I'm a college student and love this case. The handles make it great for LAN parties too.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13577299*
> I'm just worried that it will be a hassle to carry it to a lan party or something.......but then again maybe it won't be that bad lol.


How far would you have to carry it? If it's just your building to your car then it should be fine. The case probably weighs 25-30lbs with stuff in it


----------



## QuickForceHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13577142*
> I love performancepc for hard to find stuff, but you can find what you're looking for already done up in black and sleeved. Newegg has this and it's cheaper.


No, I'm going to sleeve with my own sleeve, so is the stuff that I shown ok?


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13577392*
> How far would you have to carry it? If it's just your building to your car then it should be fine. The case probably weighs 25-30lbs with stuff in it


To various places on campus.
Anyways, reading your guys comments, I think this case is a safe bet then. So I'm not so worried about the size/weight of the thing anymore. Thanks guys.

Also, one more thing. Are the side fans useful? Does it make a difference?

I think they look ugly, and I would use the plexi glass mod to make a new window, and have no fan slot, so I can actually see inside, but I don't know if it is worth it.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13577336*
> That's true, but it is still a mid tower steel case. I just want to know about people's opinions here.


Well I move my case to my dads house and back to my mums every weekend. I couldn't have bought anything better. The handle will not break as it has reinforced metal inside the plastic. I totally recommend this case to you as it is perfect for someone in college who will have to move it around a little.


----------



## ca4life

Hey, will the cooler C12P-SE14 fit in the storm scout without removing the TOP (*NOT* SIDE FAN) 140mm fan? Here are the specs of the HSF :http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...5&lng=en&set=1And the motherboard that ill be using is AsRock P67 Extreme4 : http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-229-_-Product

Oh and here's my PC


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13577453*
> To various places on campus.
> Anyways, reading your guys comments, I think this case is a safe bet then. So I'm not so worried about the size/weight of the thing anymore. Thanks guys.
> 
> Also, one more thing. Are the side fans useful? Does it make a difference?
> 
> I think they look ugly, and I would use the plexi glass mod to make a new window, and have no fan slot, so I can actually see inside, but I don't know if it is worth it.


A lot of people do a clear window mod. The side fans cant be used really if you install an after market cooler


----------



## Rockr69

Wierd.....these two boxes showed up at my door today....


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13578682*
> Wierd.....these two boxes showed up at my door today....


Time to build a fort


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13578777*
> Time to build a fort


Time to go to Robot Pirate Island


----------



## Rockr69

This post is for all you new builders that have recently joined the club or are just browsing the thread.

You don't have to be a master modder or a super experienced builder to get great looking and functional results using the stock materials you get with new hardware going into a new build. Bling does not make your machine faster only cooler looking.

So lets take a HAF 912 (yes, I know it's not a Scout, but...) and a box of parts as I said earlier that just "showed up" at my door.










with a little patience and some trial and error, even us experienced builders have to figure it out as we go along and most importantly, taking our time!, this is the result you can achieve;

About 1.5 hours in and about half-way done;

















So far no trouble, except the CPU 8pin was a little tight getting in the socket, but really clean so far.

Now after about three hours I'm fully done with the build and everything is really clean.


















Nice! Now sure I could have sleeved everything and custom cut the PSU wires and redid the connectors, but this is a non windowed case for a friend who could care less about how pretty his machine is. This is his first modern computer after using hand me downs and donated Dells from the school district he works at. For him this is going to be like getting a Bentley after driving Datsuns all his life and he likes Datsuns.

So I hope this inspires some slowing down and thought before a build gets started. If I can do it, anybody can do it.

Oh and by the way I never have liked the way the HAF series cases have looked, but after getting my hands one and the lowest end model at that, I have to say that I'm very impressed. Good Job Cooler Master!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Those 912's are one of the best budget cases on the market. Excellent cooling and cable management. Too bad CM doesn't make the Advanced and Plus versions available in the US (except for overpriced Advanced in the CM Store with outrageous shipping charges)


----------



## nicolasl46

those look nice, but no black interior is a turn off for me. Thats one of the reasons i choose the storm scout over the HAF 912-922. My brother bought a 922 with almost the exact same hardware as mine, it was really fun working in it, and that huge fan on top of the case is amazing LOL, but the grey interior kills it, and I'm not about to start painting the interior of the case or anything.


----------



## Rockr69

You can't see the interior when the side panel is on, so what does it matter?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You can't see the interior when the side panel is on, so what does it matter?


I know its there LOL


----------



## Rockr69

_" like a splinter in your mind "_


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


_" like a splinter in your mind "_


You know the feeling, right?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


You know the feeling, right?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


did you get my PM about the shipping cost?


----------



## nicolasl46

No man, never received it


----------



## QuickForceHD

zomg, I want asus maximus iv gene!


----------



## Kaneda13

Got to work on the wiring some more this weekend, here's what i got so far:
(also got my new PSU installed)

Case de-wired:









Sleeving the case cables:

























Sleeved and reinstalled:

















CPU, Main Power and Fan wiring:


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13591205*
> Got to work on the wiring some more this weekend, here's what i got so far:


Nice sleeving job.









Say, how thin are the braided sleeves for the front I/O leads and that?

I wanna get some, but as they're all I wanna sleeve and I'm a bit skint, I might see if the sleeving and heatshrink for that size is cheaper than a kit.









Is it 3mm (1/8") or 6mm _1/4") sleeving and 7mm heatshrink?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;13594075*
> Nice sleeving job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, how thin are the braided sleeves for the front I/O leads and that?
> 
> I wanna get some, but as they're all I wanna sleeve and I'm a bit skint, I might see if the sleeving and heatshrink for that size is cheaper than a kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it 3mm (1/8") or 6mm _1/4") sleeving and 7mm heatshrink?


i got mine at frys, it's JT&T brand. I got 1/8" ID sleeving (part number 4108F) and 3/16" expanded heat shrink (part number J-8711F). I found this to be the perfect size since the shrink wrap holds tight to the wiring and i didn't even have to take the connectors off the leads to get them through the sleeving. You could probably go smaller on the sleeving for the front I/O cables if you take the connectors apart, but even with this size, and taking the connectors off, i was barely able to get the fan wiring through.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Didn't know if anybody was interested in doing a solid window if you have the tools to cut it yourself, but I found a guy selling 16"x13"x1/8" clear acryllic on ebay for $4 + shipping on ebay. Haven't searched much but seems like a decent enough price for the right size you'd need. He has 13 left with 3 days to go in the listing...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170632742866


----------



## unimatrixzero

Here.. One of our second Gen Guys gave us this.. This will help all of you with window issues.


----------



## Evil262

Hey Scouts.

Been a while sinse i've posted, and my god has alot changed since i last did! As im late to the party, Congratulations on your position Rockr, and that HAF 912 is looking sweet!

Kan, that sleeveing is looking ace mate, keep it up and i cant wait to see a completed shot.

Anyway, ive been busy with the scout for the last 2 days. One whole day was spent rebuilding it, as something (still no idea what) developed a rattle. Anyway, the rebuild fixed that. Spent today reseating the cpu cooler and making a little modification to my drive bay cover. Had an old AMD stock cooler laying around, so i nabbed the fan from it and made a little HDD cooler/cover for the 2.5" drives i have in there, and i think it looks pretty sweet! Let me know what you think guys.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

new info about the possible Scout II *read the comments of the Silencio new in the wall*

http://www.facebook.com/coolermaster


----------



## jpao

Here is my storm scout =]


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;13598504*
> Hey Scouts.
> 
> Been a while sinse i've posted, and my god has alot changed since i last did! As im late to the party, Congratulations on your position Rockr, and that HAF 912 is looking sweet!
> 
> Kan, that sleeveing is looking ace mate, keep it up and i cant wait to see a completed shot.
> 
> Anyway, ive been busy with the scout for the last 2 days. One whole day was spent rebuilding it, as something (still no idea what) developed a rattle. Anyway, the rebuild fixed that. Spent today reseating the cpu cooler and making a little modification to my drive bay cover. Had an old AMD stock cooler laying around, so i nabbed the fan from it and made a little HDD cooler/cover for the 2.5" drives i have in there, and i think it looks pretty sweet! Let me know what you think guys.


Way to be creative with the HDD cover!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpao;13601675*
> Here is my storm scout =]


Looks good! I like the red/black combo. One question though, why didn't you hide more of the front panel wires?


----------



## linkin93

Still having trouble getting any RAM to run at rated 1600MHz speed, but 1333MHz 6-8-6-24 is plenty fast I guess. Can't wait for Bulldozer and proper support of RAM speeds over 1333MHz -.-

@jpao that's a very clean rig you have there. Nice colour scheme as well


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;13604483*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still having trouble getting any RAM to run at rated 1600MHz speed, but 1333MHz 6-8-6-24 is plenty fast I guess. Can't wait for Bulldozer and proper support of RAM speeds over 1333MHz -.-
> 
> @jpao that's a very clean rig you have there. Nice colour scheme as well












A little old picture. G.Skill ECO 1.35v 1600Mhz 7-8-7-24
This is the best ram for overclock


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;13604483*
> Still having trouble getting any RAM to run at rated 1600MHz speed, but 1333MHz 6-8-6-24 is plenty fast I guess. Can't wait for Bulldozer and proper support of RAM speeds over 1333MHz -.-


I had to manually set my speeds in the BIOS, but i got mine to run stable at 1600MHz.


----------



## poyyiee

After looking at Sir Rockr69's Storm Trooper, got few idea on how to do my scout interior..So, here the result :

View attachment 212000

View attachment 212001


if only i also can find red carbon fiber just like Sir Rockr have








Pls bare with pic quality, using 3mp handphone camera







Really jealous of you guys coz most pics quality of yours scout post here really beautiful


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko;13604570*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little old picture. G.Skill ECO 1.35v 1600Mhz 7-8-7-24
> This is the best ram for overclock


Very nice N.. Great Numbers.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee;13606232*
> After looking at Sir Rockr69's Storm Trooper, got few idea on how to do my scout interior..So, here the result :
> 
> View attachment 212000
> 
> View attachment 212001
> 
> 
> if only i also can find red carbon fiber just like Sir Rockr have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls bare with pic quality, using 3mp handphone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really jealous of you guys coz most pics quality of yours scout post here really beautiful


That looks great Poyyiee. Very nice work.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;13598504*
> Hey Scouts.


This looks great.. Love the fan at the bottom of the Hdd rack.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee;13606232*
> After looking at Sir Rockr69's Storm Trooper, got few idea on how to do my scout interior..So, here the result :
> 
> View attachment 212000
> 
> View attachment 212001
> 
> 
> if only i also can find red carbon fiber just like Sir Rockr have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls bare with pic quality, using 3mp handphone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really jealous of you guys coz most pics quality of yours scout post here really beautiful


that would be Arctic Trooper, not Storm. Although being a Storm case I can understand the confusion. I got the red carbon fibre from decalfx

As for pic quality, I use an old point and shoot digi cam.


----------



## Rockr69

General Rockr69's Pic of the Week
Evil262's Scout


----------



## Evil262

Thankyou very much General Rockr!

Its a honor to have pic of the week! Im gonna get some daylight shots in the next few days though, the darkness of my house is a hell for picture taking.


----------



## Cacophony

any card that is 11 inch does not fit in this scout...i tried.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cacophony;13609890*
> any card that is 11 inch does not fit in this scout...i tried.


They will fit, but depending on where the PCI-E 16X slot is on the mobo it might require modding the 3.5" drive cage to do it. Some boards that have a 16x slot closest to the cpu socket will allow the card to extend into the bottom 5.25" bay, but most need to have the 3.5" cage modified. There are several examples of people who have done it.

Another option is to completely remove the 3.5" drive cage and mount your hard drives in a 4 in 3 device in the 5.25" bays.


----------



## Jamyy10

Well this is another question regarding 11 inch cards. can you fit a 5870 in a scout without modding the HDD cage?


----------



## Rockr69

With your board I'm thinking not.

Example, look where the #1 PCI-e slot is located on the Crosshair IV Formula (same layout as CH II F) in relation to the middle row of screwholes;










Compared to the MSI board;









I think the card will be too low to fit. Don't let this hold you back though, with a little bend at the top of the HDD cage it'll fit relatively easy.









That is my card before I purchased it from General Brisleep. Still ROCKIN!!!


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13611893*
> With your board I'm thinking not.
> 
> Example, look where the #1 PCI-e slot is located on the Crosshair IV Formula (same layout as CH II F) in relation to the middle row of screwholes;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the MSI board;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the card will be too low to fit. Don't let this hold you back though, with a little bend at the top of the HDD cage it'll fit relatively easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my card before I purchased it from General Brisleep. Still ROCKIN!!!


Thanks for the quick and informative reply. I wish i had the Crosshair IV Formula, but my board is in fact a crosshair II formula.










I'm not afraid to mod my case, but it would just be helpful to know before i get it so i can decide what to mod.

By the looks of where my 5750 is placed and by looking at Brisleeps picture i may just be able to fit it in without a mod if the angled bit will hang a little into the drive bay. And if it does fit in then a case mod will depend on how noisy the card is and if i want to get the Accelero Xtreme 5870







.


----------



## Kaneda13

the GTX 260 216 core is a perfect fit (moved it to the lower PCIe slot after my latest rewiring...


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Heres a few pics of my scout with the fan controller installed. I only have 2 fans connected so far. And yes my stock window is on the side panel temporarily. That's going to be changed back soon.







I tried some close up pics, but didn't work too well.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Great Pics Nitro

love the lamptron fan controller, FC5 right ??


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13615349*
> Great Pics Nitro
> 
> love the lamptron fan controller, FC5 right ??


Thanks! It's actually the FC6


----------



## BriSleep

Hey guys!








Reading from my tablet had to laugh cause I have a good friend who helps designs computers like my tower and his wife is a psychologist. One of thier subjects was a huge ram test, is 2000 faster than 1333 and how important are timings right?







Over fifty test subjects, all kinds of software and the only ones that could tell the difference ......... him and his wife!







Timings dont matter at all but faster ram will make the proc run faster.








Gen. Bri..........


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;13619452*
> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading from my tablet had to laugh cause I have a good friend who helps designs computers like my tower and his wife is a psychologist. One of thier subjects was a huge ram test, is 2000 faster than 1333 and how important are timings right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over fifty test subjects, all kinds of software and the only ones that could tell the difference ......... him and his wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timings dont matter at all but faster ram will make the proc run faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen. Bri..........










Good to know! Still nice to see higher numbers though.


----------



## Cacophony

if the hdd cage could be removed....


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cacophony;13627867*
> if the hdd cage could be removed....


Well, its been done! Go for it!









I know its cool to see better numbers on a rig, I had mine up to 2.4ghz on the i7 and ram around 2000 mhz with the timings a little slower at 8-8-9 but had to go with 2c's so its was kinda pointless ... Talk about numbers though, the power draw was around 545watts with surges up close to 700 watts!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Well, its been done! Go for it!









I know its cool to see better numbers on a rig, I had mine up to 2.4ghz on the i7 and ram around 2000 mhz with the timings a little slower at 8-8-9 but had to go with 2c's so its was kinda pointless ... Talk about numbers though, the power draw was around 545watts with surges up close to 700 watts!


















Sick! Just seeing the numbers in your post gives me an adrenaline rush!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cacophony*


if the hdd cage could be removed....


Not a problem. Check a few pages back for Rockrs hdd mod.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*









Sick! Just seeing the numbers in your post gives me an adrenaline rush!










Heh Heh!!








Me too! I had it up to 4.5 when the heater duct fell off and it was freezing in the office, that was without setting up the ram and vid cards, it ran prime95 for an hour then I noticed the mosfet/vreg was close to 100c and I had that problem before so I backed it off. I had just got a little fan in for it when the NB cooler fell apart and I had to leave my house. I haven't been able to set up my computer since then and I'm either on my tablet or lappy <when I can afford cricket broadband.









I did get the new mobo though so I'll be getting back to all those projects not too long from now. June 6th is only a week+ away!





















Can You say Freedom Boys and Girls? Very good, I knew you can! All I need is Aretha singing the freedom song!


----------



## wompwomp

I got a question a few question for my fellow scout owners.

So I'm looking for more air flow in my case but when I installed a fan on the side window it creates this humming sound. I'm not sure if it's from my fan or its because of the vent slits the window has. Anyone else have this problem? although I was planning on installing a new side-window anyways with not vent slits.

where else can I install extra fans? I've seen people install one where the 5.25 slots are but don't exactly know how to mount it on there. Maybe install one on the left side of the HDD cage?

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Evil262

It is indeed the slits in the side panel that creates that noise, a few members have cut them out.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13389934*
> Lol... I feel so stupid now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know to get this done.. major rep!


Be glad you got it done, here's what happens when you don't:










Upper timing chain guide broke due to excessive timing chain slack. With the upper guide broke, the timing chain jumps off the intake camshaft sprocket, major damage ensues.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13633969*
> I got a question a few question for my fellow scout owners.
> 
> So I'm looking for more air flow in my case but when I installed a fan on the side window it creates this humming sound. I'm not sure if it's from my fan or its because of the vent slits the window has. Anyone else have this problem? although I was planning on installing a new side-window anyways with not vent slits.
> 
> where else can I install extra fans? I've seen people install one where the 5.25 slots are but don't exactly know how to mount it on there. Maybe install one on the left side of the HDD cage?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


It is a very common Problem with the CMSS. The bigger Vent slits have wind velocity noise.. Most people are changing windows for this very reason.

For now just slow down the fans with a Fan Speed Reducer.

you can do this by switching your power wires to the 5 volt

molex connection or you can run both fans on in series with your wiring

or you can buy two of these...


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13633969*
> I got a question a few question for my fellow scout owners.
> 
> So I'm looking for more air flow in my case but when I installed a fan on the side window it creates this humming sound. I'm not sure if it's from my fan or its because of the vent slits the window has. Anyone else have this problem? although I was planning on installing a new side-window anyways with not vent slits.
> 
> where else can I install extra fans? I've seen people install one where the 5.25 slots are but don't exactly know how to mount it on there. Maybe install one on the left side of the HDD cage?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


Looks like unimatrixzero covered the noise, but as for the extra fan, the most common place is in the 5.25" bay, it takes 3 of them. just take a flat peice of plastic and cut a hole in the middle and mount the fan to that with screws. i'll attach a pic of this. also, if you want even more, i've mounted a fan at the bottom between the PSU and the drive cage, and installed with it's own filter on that. that leaves me with a total of 6 fans in my case. 3 intake (front bottom, front 5.25" drive bays, bottom of case) and 3 exhaust (2 on the radiator at the top back, and 1 on the back top).


----------



## unimatrixzero

Great looking Mod Kaneda13 That is actually the best way to cool your CMSS Case.


----------



## wompwomp

By any chance are you selling those plastic pieces?? haha.


----------



## unimatrixzero

What Plastic pieces are you discribing.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13637729*
> By any chance are you selling those plastic pieces?? haha.


the one that my fan is mounted too? it's actually just a scrap piece of copper clad i got a radio shack for about $5 and painted black, cut a 4.5" hole in the middle with a hole saw and a drill, then 4 small holes for the screws to bolt the fan too. the hole saws are kinda pricey, but i already had one.

Looks like radio shack doesn't carry this size anymore, but here's the same thing at fry's. it's acutally copper on the inside and fiber glass on the outside of the case. i'm not saying it's the best thing to use, but it was real easy to cut, it was cheap, and it doesn't look bad with a quick coat of paint on it.









Also, you do need to cut it down a bit form the 6x6 size, mine's cut down to 5.25" tall by 6" wide. i then used 4 case screws in the existing holes in the front of the case to hold it in place. tada!


----------



## unimatrixzero

*TODAY IS TOWEL DAY!!!*
Douglas Adams, creator of the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series, had inscribed on his Tomb, "Never go anywhere without your towel." On May 14, 2001, one of his fans, D. Clyde Williamson, posted a tribute to Mr. Adams including a proposal that a date two weeks after his passing should be observed as Towel Day. May 25th continues to be observed annually as Towel Day as an ongoing tribute to Adams, who passed away on May 11 of that year.


----------



## wompwomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13637924*
> the one that my fan is mounted too? it's actually just a scrap piece of copper clad i got a radio shack for about $5 and painted black, cut a 4.5" hole in the middle with a hole saw and a drill, then 4 small holes for the screws to bolt the fan too. the hole saws are kinda pricey, but i already had one.
> 
> Looks like radio shack doesn't carry this size anymore, but here's the same thing at fry's. it's acutally copper on the inside and fiber glass on the outside of the case. i'm not saying it's the best thing to use, but it was real easy to cut, it was cheap, and it doesn't look bad with a quick coat of paint on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you do need to cut it down a bit form the 6x6 size, mine's cut down to 5.25" tall by 6" wide. i then used 4 case screws in the existing holes in the front of the case to hold it in place. tada!


I don't have a 4.5 hole drill :[ I guess I'll try and ghetto rig it somehow.


----------



## unimatrixzero

You can cut it out with a CD and Pen some masking tape and a dremel.. You will be alittle big but it will work out fine.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


I don't have a 4.5 hole drill :[ I guess I'll try and ghetto rig it somehow.


If your really interested in one like this, let me know via PM, i could probably whip you up one for a few bucks this weekend.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


I don't have a 4.5 hole drill :[ I guess I'll try and ghetto rig it somehow.


You can just use the break off tabs and screw a 120mm fan to them, or you can use zip ties and zip tie it too the sides or if you have a 140mm fan you can fit almost perfect and the zip tie it.....or get one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-002-_-Product
another way is mount a fan with double stick tape or velcro....just give it a little thought















Edit:http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain...unt-p-405.html
Edit:Here is another one / http://www.overclock.net/8694364-post6378.html

http://www.overclock.net/6934681-post580.html

Edit; Edit: If you need more ideas, just let me know, or do a search of this massive CMSSC thread


----------



## unimatrixzero

Congrats to all our Grads from the CMSSC


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Congrats to all our Grads from the CMSSC











 Dude, you think of everything!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Hey you do too... Check these picture of some Scouts using your Suggestion.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


You know the greatest thing about this picture is you can get a real idea on how big the case is with having someone sitting on it.










But I still wonder if My hard drive would be big enough to fit in there.


 Did you ever check the fit of your HD?


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Hey you do too... Check these picture of some Scouts using your Suggestion.




















 Thats an awesome case, I think it made mod of the month or something?


----------



## H969

You guys see the new CM Turbine fans?
http://www.coolermaster.com/category...tegory_id=3582


----------



## unimatrixzero

Enjoy.. This will make you laugh.

  
 You Tube


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Did you ever check the fit of your HD?




















General Bri ruined that, when he said that it looked like she was peeing in the case.. From then on I could never look at that picture quite the same way again. but yea.. The hard drives do fit in there. The case is quite accomodating. It has room for a lot of hard drives..


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


You can just use the break off tabs and screw a 120mm fan to them, or you can use zip ties and zip tie it too the sides or if you have a 140mm fan you can fit almost perfect and the zip tie it.....or get one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-002-_-Product
another way is mount a fan with double stick tape or velcro....just give it a little thought















Edit:http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain...unt-p-405.html
Edit:Here is another one / http://www.overclock.net/8694364-post6378.html

http://www.overclock.net/6934681-post580.html

Edit; Edit: If you need more ideas, just let me know, or do a search of this massive CMSSC thread










All very good examples of good mounting ideas.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im back !!

my scout is alive again


----------



## unimatrixzero

Good to see it.. Welcome..


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Im back !!

my scout is alive again


----------



## The Red Dojo

I posted a link a few pages back about a guy selling 13"x16"x1/8" plexi on ebay that would work great in the case for a solid window mod. The original listing is dead, but he relisted the remaining pieces and has 11 left.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRANDNEW-Clear-P...-/180672519828

I cut a few yesterday and they are great, the size is perfect for window replacement. Get on it if you have the tools to cut it yourself


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Im back !!

my scout is alive again


About time, were have you been?








Edit: I remember you got a new PSU?
But did it die?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13643371*
> About time, were have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I remember you got a new PSU?
> But did it die?


Maybe it died again..


----------



## wrekt

Well the only google'ing I can find on this question is answered on youtube (which is blocked at work) and I am sure it's been asked a ton, but can an MSI GTX560 fit in this case?

If so, just need to get home to see if I have enough 6 pins left on my psu


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrekt;13644750*
> Well the only google'ing I can find on this question is answered on youtube (which is blocked at work) and I am sure it's been asked a ton, but can an MSI GTX560 fit in this case?
> 
> If so, just need to get home to see if I have enough 6 pins left on my psu


10.5 inches is the maximum size video card you can have in the Scout


----------



## unimatrixzero

MSI's GTX 560 Twin Frozr II OC measures in at 241 millimetres in length (9.49 inches) including the fan shroud that extends past the PCB, and requires a minimum of 450W or greater system power supply.


----------



## wrekt

I think the 560ti is 10.5, so it's a go then.

Anyone confirm?

edit*
Quote:


> MSI's GTX 560 Twin Frozr II OC measures in at 241 millimetres in length (9.49 inches) including the fan shroud that extends past the PCB, and requires a minimum of 450W or greater system power supply.


I swear I just read in a customer review somewhere that the card was 9.5 and the shrouds pushed it to 10.5


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrekt;13645202*
> I think the 560ti is 10.5, so it's a go then.
> 
> Anyone confirm?
> 
> edit*
> 
> I swear I just read in a customer review somewhere that the card was 9.5 and the shrouds pushed it to 10.5


research from nVidia and MSI confirms the cards length to be at or around 9-9.5'' long. You're gonna be fine


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;13619452*
> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading from my tablet had to laugh cause I have a good friend who helps designs computers like my tower and his wife is a psychologist. One of thier subjects was a huge ram test, is 2000 faster than 1333 and how important are timings right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over fifty test subjects, all kinds of software and the only ones that could tell the difference ......... him and his wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timings dont matter at all but faster ram will make the proc run faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen. Bri..........


Welcome back!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13642530*
> You guys see the new CM Turbine fans?
> http://www.coolermaster.com/category.php?category_id=3582


They would be okay as case fans, but don't have enough static pressure for use on heatsinks or rads. The Mach 1.8 (the most powerful one) has less than half the static pressure of the BladeMaster. It's the static pressure that forces the air through the rads and heatsinks, not the cfms. It's that lack of static pressure that hinder most fans when used on heatsinks and rads.

Nice concept though. But fewer larger blades is where you get the pressure, not smaller and more blades.


----------



## GoodInk

http://youtu.be/SMWi7CLoZ2Q


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


About time, were have you been?








Edit: I remember you got a new PSU?
But did it die?


lol no xD

OMG after a month with only my netbook

I feel like Im flying with my old and good Scout


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


lol no xD

OMG after a month with only my netbook

I feel like Im flying with my old and good Scout


Man has it been a month?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*











General Bri ruined that, when he said that it looked like she was peeing in the case.. From then on I could never look at that picture quite the same way again. but yea.. The hard drives do fit in there. The case is quite accomodating. It has room for a lot of hard drives..


Now Now!








If you're gonna quote me, please quote me correctly. I said my wife (now my ex wife







) said it looked like she's peeing in the case. LOL!!!







As long as the lectronics are out of there, a little pee won't hurt anything, wash it out with some Dawn and water and it'll be as good as new!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Welcome back!


Thank You!







And a hearty thanks to the others that welcomed me back, ummmm 3 times, 4 times? Even though I am back, guess what? I've got Penumonia! Oh happy happy joy joy!









Otoh, I have a new car! Anyone want to see my Pepe Le Cube just cruise over to facebook and check it. I'm working on setting it up so I can do mobile computer repairs. This car is so cool that if I drive it normally I get 27-30 Mpg!!









Ill start a mod log on it as soon as they let me out of my cage! Lol!









Eleven more days till freedom!!!


----------



## Wabbit16

Hey guys! Another CM Scout owner here









Herewith a pic of my rig, I'll be sure to post up some more soon!


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


that would be Arctic Trooper, not Storm. Although being a Storm case I can understand the confusion. I got the red carbon fibre from decalfx

As for pic quality, I use an old point and shoot digi cam.


owh, sorry for that


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*


Hey guys! Another CM Scout owner here









Herewith a pic of my rig, I'll be sure to post up some more soon!


Looks great! don't forget to sign up on the front page to get added to the registry


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Looks great! don't forget to sign up on the front page to get added to the registry


Done and done! Some wicked mods here too. One wish I have is a removeable HDD cage, but other than that, it's a fantastic case! It certainly caught my fellow co-workers' attention. And best of all it's near silent


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;13653522*
> Done and done! Some wicked mods here too. One wish I have is a removeable HDD cage, but other than that, it's a fantastic case! It certainly caught my fellow co-workers' attention. And best of all it's near silent


Welcome! and the hdd cage can be removed, see rockr69's case for that, he took his cage out and cut it down to the height he needed it to be at, you can get the rivets out from underneath the case and remove it, and then it can be screwed back in, ask rockr69


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;13653522*
> Done and done! Some wicked mods here too. One wish I have is a removeable HDD cage, but other than that, it's a fantastic case! It certainly caught my fellow co-workers' attention. And best of all it's near silent


Welcome aboard Troop. As AOM said you can remove the HDD cage altogether or modify it like I have done so you can fit the big cards in.

Follow the link in my sig.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13651394*
> Man has it been a month?


yeah

international shipping is a pain

but Corsair paid everything


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13649505*
> They would be okay as case fans, but don't have enough static pressure for use on heatsinks or rads. The Mach 1.8 (the most powerful one) has less than half the static pressure of the BladeMaster. It's the static pressure that forces the air through the rads and heatsinks, not the cfms. It's that lack of static pressure that hinder most fans when used on heatsinks and rads.
> 
> Nice concept though. But fewer larger blades is where you get the pressure, not smaller and more blades.


Thanks PaPa!!








They do look cool though


----------



## nicolasl46

by any chance, does anybody has the dimension of the side panel? I'm at work and found a piece of acrylic, and I want to cut it. I saw the diagram on the first post, http://www.overclock.net/10026348-post11184.html, but I'm missing measurements. Like distance from point D to D, how far from A to A does B to B crosses?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13656688*
> by any chance, does anybody has the dimension of the side panel? I'm at work and found a piece of acrylic, and I want to cut it. I saw the diagram on the first post, http://www.overclock.net/10026348-post11184.html, but I'm missing measurements. Like distance from point D to D, how far from A to A does B to B crosses?


Does this help any?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13656688*
> by any chance, does anybody has the dimension of the side panel? I'm at work and found a piece of acrylic, and I want to cut it. I saw the diagram on the first post, http://www.overclock.net/10026348-post11184.html, but I'm missing measurements. Like distance from point D to D, how far from A to A does B to B crosses?


the best thing to do Nick is take out your stock window an take it to work with you.


----------



## nicolasl46

^ I did see that one, thanks, but its really not telling me much if I want to do it from scratch. That drawing is only giving me the length and height, but I need more info. Unless I'm missing


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13657443*
> the best thing to do Nick is take out your stock window an take it to work with you.


Yeah, I figured thats the easiest and cleanest way to do it. But I came across that piece of acrylic, and I wanted to get it done right away







. Maybe I can do it tomorrow if I have time. I was so eager to finish it today, oh well. I'll do it tomorrow, and I will take my time with it. Keeping in mind that I will mostly doing the acrylic at work, and won't be able to carry my case back and forth, any suggestions in how to make the false floor (PSU cover)? and the HDD cover is just measuring the opening, right?


----------



## Striker36

Striker36; Checking in!

Hey guys. its been a while. ill read up in here in the next couple days =D

had allot going on the last couple months. i DO have a MAJOR test out of the way as of last week though and i have allot of options right now for what to do with the rest of my life.

i have been away. but not resting AT ALL.

keep up the work Scouts.

-Striker36 out


----------



## Rockr69

Nice to see ya General. Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Man I'm gone a few days and there is like 5 new pages!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;13652955*
> Hey guys! Another CM Scout owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herewith a pic of my rig, I'll be sure to post up some more soon!


Good work on the scout! And welcome!


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227725&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS052811&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS052811-_-EMC-052811-Index-_-index-_-20227725

Come to $129 after promo code *EMCYTZT494*


----------



## jay.nelson

Hi guys, I built two Storm Scout machines for use at my place of work. They are both business machines and needed a fast CPU but were not in need of a fast GPU. Also, on both of them I used an Intel SSD for boot and a Western Digital drive for backup. They are very fast. Boot time is incredible. The wire management in my first build needs some work, but the second build is much cleaner thanks to the fully modular power supply. Attached are the pics.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay.nelson;13665724*
> Hi guys, I built two Storm Scout machines for use at my place of work. They are both business machines and needed a fast CPU but were not in need of a fast GPU. Also, on both of them I used an Intel SSD for boot and a Western Digital drive for backup. They are very fast. Boot time is incredible. The wire management in my first build needs some work, but the second build is much cleaner thanks to the fully modular power supply. Attached are the pics.


A fast GPU compliments a fast CPU by being able to render video putput more quickly, hence more production.

Other than that, nice work on the business machines.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

uumm where are the Enforcer brothers ???

D:


----------



## Striker36

hey guys.

if you haven't seen it yet i updated the Reactor Project =D

i love it when i get some motivation to actually do something


----------



## B NEGATIVE

recent mod.....
while that was going on,reseated my 5770 heatsinks and got a 6c drop on one and a 9c drop on the other....sweet!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Finished....
The h50 is placed so when i cut out for a 360 rad,it will stay within the footprint of the case by 35mm.

Next,full waterloop.....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13668796*
> recent mod.....
> while that was going on,reseated my 5770 heatsinks and got a 6c drop on one and a 9c drop on the other....sweet!


Nice mod. Excellent use of available space.







:


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13668725*
> hey guys.
> 
> if you haven't seen it yet i updated the Reactor Project =D
> 
> i love it when i get some motivation to actually do something


Hey how ya been?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13668796*
> recent mod.....
> while that was going on,reseated my 5770 heatsinks and got a 6c drop on one and a 9c drop on the other....sweet!


Nice tin knocking!!








That looks great!!!


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13668796*
> recent mod.....
> while that was going on,reseated my 5770 heatsinks and got a 6c drop on one and a 9c drop on the other....sweet!


A very good idea







I like.


----------



## Xyrate

In case anyone is interested, Best Buy has the Corsair H50 for $40 with free in store pick up. Great deal if you are in the market for one.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13670403*
> Hey how ya been?


over worked, super stressed and REALLY busy. but its all good because im getting my life together in a manor that i like.

things are looking up


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


In case anyone is interested, Best Buy has the Corsair H50 for $40 with free in store pick up. Great deal if you are in the market for one.


 Wow that is a great price!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


over worked, super stressed and REALLY busy. but its all good because im getting my life together in a manor that i like.

things are looking up


Ahh, sounds like your cup is full!! Thats great! 
Glad to hear, life is wonderful








Welcome back


----------



## poyyiee

Attachment 213015
Nooooooo!!!! my fan is smoking







i've screwed up wiring for my fan connector (+ve and -ve got reversed) and now its not spining..any chance of saving it???


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poyyiee*


Attachment 213015
Nooooooo!!!! my fan is smoking







i've screwed up wiring for my fan connector (+ve and -ve got reversed) and now its not spining..any chance of saving it???










Prolly not


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13654651*
> Welcome! and the hdd cage can be removed, see rockr69's case for that, he took his cage out and cut it down to the height he needed it to be at, you can get the rivets out from underneath the case and remove it, and then it can be screwed back in, ask rockr69


I'll have to look into that at a later stage. As for now, I'll just admire its beauty from a distance and not hack at it just yet









I also feel I should take out my DVD drive again, as it just looks so slick with the black mesh inserts. The one black drive is kinda spoiling the look for me.

/ponders if an external USB drive would be better


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233122

$69.99 with promo code *EMCYTZT502* w/free shipping.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13684337*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233122
> 
> $69.99 with promo code *EMCYTZT502* w/free shipping.


I see your offer, and raise you this from frys:


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13684823*
> I see your offer, and raise you this from frys:


Wow, 50 bucks!!








Nice if you don't have one, but at 32GB you have to pay attention to your drive all the time, but if I did not have one I would jump all over it
The speed gain is well worth the trouble:thinking:


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13685161*
> Wow, 50 bucks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice if you don't have one, but at 32GB you have to pay attention to your drive all the time, but if I did not have one I would jump all over it
> The speed gain is well worth the trouble:thinking:


yeap, that's why i have 2 x32GB in a RAID 0 as my main drive.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13685466*
> yeap, that's why i have 2 x32GB in a RAID 0 as my main drive.


lol, I did the same I started small too see if I liked it and then a couple months later I was buying a larger drive The small ones are fine, you just have to pay more attention to them so you don't fill them up


----------



## Rockr69

those are smokin good deals, but like H969 is sayin, too small. I want my OS and my all of my core programs to be on one drive. Yes that includes games. So I guess I'll be waiting another year for prices to drop. $2-$2.50 per gig for the speed increase is good. It's just I'm cheap (read financially challenged) and want it closer to $1 per gig


----------



## Rockr69

CMSSC Pic of the Week
B Negative's - Dave









Nice job on the mod B. +rep


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Cheers Mate,there is a full waterloop coming with a chunky 360 rad going in the roof and a 120 for the back grill....maybe a 140 for the front,but im not sure i want an intake rad again.
Also 2x5770 full cover blocks...when i find them in stock anywhere.
She has been cleaned too...she looks so dusty in these pics...
Woot! 500 posts.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13686180*
> those are smokin good deals, but like H969 is sayin, too small. I want my OS and my all of my core programs to be on one drive. Yes that includes games. So I guess I'll be waiting another year for prices to drop. $2-$2.50 per gig for the speed increase is good. It's just I'm cheap (read financially challenged) and want it closer to $1 per gig


Been a long time since i ran windows, how bloated is it now a days? I'm sitting at 15.41GB for my OS and all my apps. I keep my iLife stuff (movies, music, photos, etc) on a standard drive. For now i have my games on my standard drive too, not sure why though... have 47.98GB available on the SSD Raid.


----------



## H969

15-17gb for w7 I belive


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13689911*
> 15-17gb for w7 I belive


That sounds right to me. It's a bit higher with all of the updates and SP1, but still under 20gigs.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Wow, 50 bucks!!








Nice if you don't have one, but at 32GB you have to pay attention to your drive all the time, but if I did not have one I would jump all over it








The speed gain is well worth the trouble










haha i have 100 gigs in the Reactor and i STILL have to watch it like a hawk


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


haha i have 100 gigs in the Reactor and i STILL have to watch it like a hawk


That's why I want a 128. I constantly clean cookies and temp files to keep the fat off, I want my programs that I use the most, Steam, mail, non Steam games etc... you get the point, to be marsupial fast!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That's why I want a 128. I constantly clean cookies and temp files to keep the fat off, I want my programs that I use the most, Steam, mail, non Steam games etc... you get the point, to be marsupial fast!


only 128? haha i want like 500. but thats just prohibitively expediencies


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


only 128? haha i want like 500. but thats just prohibitively expediencies


X-Actly! If money were no object I'd get the highest capacity REVO drive


----------



## H969

Oh ya, 500gb! That would be the balls!! 
But money is a object for most, so get what to can afford, you will never go back to a platter drive









I know you have heard it a thousand times but an SSD is the best upgrade you ever made, hands down!!!


----------



## nicolasl46

Has anybody read this guide? I think is a very nice way to keep the fat out of our SSDs


----------



## GTR Mclaren

my place and my gear, finally my rig is complete now...just the upgrade by the end of the year of the GPU


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


my place and my gear, finally my rig is complete now...just the upgrade by the end of the year of the GPU






how do you find anything? Everything is so......neat.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13693351*
> how do you find anything? Everything is so......neat.


HAHA i just finished cleaning my room and my desk still looks like a bomb went off... but i know where every thing is... but my end table... that is spotless and i cant find my wallet ANYWHERE (it usually goes their next to some other stuff










and thats clean....









and i inadvertently got a "Scout with gun" picture







haha haven't seen meany of those recently...


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13693723*
> HAHA i just finished cleaning my room and my desk still looks like a bomb went off... but i know where every thing is... but my end table... that is spotless and i cant find my wallet ANYWHERE (it usually goes their next to some other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats clean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i inadvertently got a "Scout with gun" picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha haven't seen meany of those recently...


And i thought my desk was messed up. Will post picture when i get my cam back.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13693723*
> HAHA i just finished cleaning my room and my desk still looks like a bomb went off... but i know where every thing is... but my end table... that is spotless and i cant find my wallet ANYWHERE (it usually goes their next to some other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats clean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i inadvertently got a "Scout with gun" picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha haven't seen meany of those recently...


haha... I like the alcohol right by the desk







I also have that hot water heater, love it!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13692079*
> my place and my gear, finally my rig is complete now...just the upgrade by the end of the year of the GPU


Lookin good!


----------



## shadaloo

Howdy! I'm new to this forum, but check out the 2500k build I put together!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadaloo;13698807*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy! I'm new to this forum, but check out the 2500k build I put together!


Superb build!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadaloo;13698807*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy! I'm new to this forum, but check out the 2500k build I put together!


Nice,but i would check those push pull fans for your H60,they have different CFM...not good for the fans. or temps


----------



## shadaloo

Oh I never even thought of that. Do you think it will be a problem?
I have it set up so that the black fan is plugged into the cpu fan header and it is exhausting out of the system. The clear fan is blowing in the same direction, except there is no fan speed control on it.

What do you think?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

take the stock CM off and run the Corsair as an exhaust.
the stock CM one aint great,maybe invest in a couple of Gentle Typhoon AP-15's?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadaloo*


Oh I never even thought of that. Do you think it will be a problem?
I have it set up so that the black fan is plugged into the cpu fan header and it is exhausting out of the system. The clear fan is blowing in the same direction, except there is no fan speed control on it.

What do you think?


You'll be fine for now. I ran my H50 just like that for almost 9 months and had 26-30c temps


----------



## Evil262

Just pulled the trigger on a Antec Kuhler 620, due to my annoyingly high load temps with my Fenrir. Will post pics when it arrives and is installed!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko;13696401*
> And i thought my desk was messed up. Will post picture when i get my cam back.


shoulda seen it a few days ago
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13697551*
> haha... I like the alcohol right by the desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have that hot water heater, love it!


yep.. need to be ready for those long gaming sessions... have the Captain and Jack for starting up and the tea for finishing and breakfast







i find it works well for me =)

(i dont really drink that much... those are still the first two bottles i got for my birthday in march)


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadaloo;13698807*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy! I'm new to this forum, but check out the 2500k build I put together!


Now that is a lovely scout. I like simple, it looks really smart.

PS i have just hit 200 posts!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13702428*
> yep.. need to be ready for those long gaming sessions... have the Captain and Jack for starting up and the tea for finishing and breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i find it works well for me =)
> 
> (i dont really drink that much... those are still the first two bottles i got for my birthday in march)


i have a mini fridge under my desk i keep stocked with Heinekens, Stella Artois and the occasional Pilsner Urquell.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13704309*
> i have a mini fridge under my desk i keep stocked with Heinekens, Stella Artois and the occasional Pilsner Urquell.


i would too but i have my servers in the only place it would fit in my room


----------



## Rockr69

I have a mini fridge also, but it's empty







Despite my humble nature I am open to beer and wine donations.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13704365*
> I have a mini fridge also, but it's empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite my humble nature I am open to beer and wine donations.


find a local store that delivers online orders, and i'll gladly send a sixer your way!


----------



## raspinudo

Just ordered a boatload of stuff for my build! Phenom II 965, 8 GB Corsair Dominator(4x2gb), 2 x 140mm Scythe Case fans(92 cfm), corsair 650w modular power supply, plain dvd drive for os install. Only things left are to pick up an OS disk, hdd, and my gtx 560ti. I also have to figure out where to get some new interior usb plugs, because mine got a bit messed up during sleeving, if anyone knows where to get them lmk. I'm getting excited


----------



## simtafa

Been away for a while. Sorry. School has been taking all of my time. Anyways, How have you guys been?

Got couple of pictures to show off the latest state my scout is in if I don't bother though my scout is nowhere near some of these scouts over here. Enjoy.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simtafa;13708193*
> Been away for a while. Sorry. School has been taking all of my time. Anyways, How have you guys been?
> 
> Got couple of pictures to show off the latest state my scout is in if I don't bother though my scout is nowhere near some of these scouts over here. Enjoy.


Whats wrong with your Scout? It looks Great!!! All of our machines started out just plain Scouts. You'll get there.


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13708411*
> Whats wrong with your Scout? It looks Great!!! All of our machines started out just plain Scouts. You'll get there.


Thanks Rockr. Not that I don't like my PC but in the modding department falls short a little. Good news is I voided the warranty the day I got it.


----------



## Wabbit16

Hey guys, thought I'd post up my newbie-like cable management attempt. Please remember my previous rig was a gaming laptop - these cable thingies are new to me


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;13708786*
> Hey guys, thought I'd post up my newbie-like cable management attempt. Please remember my previous rig was a gaming laptop - these cable thingies are new to me


Looks really good, no newbie there.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


Thanks Rockr. Not that I don't like my PC but in the modding department falls short a little. Good news is I voided the warranty the day I got it.










Good Man.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*


Hey guys, thought I'd post up my newbie-like cable management attempt. Please remember my previous rig was a gaming laptop - these cable thingies are new to me










Looks very good.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*


Hey guys, thought I'd post up my newbie-like cable management attempt. Please remember my previous rig was a gaming laptop - these cable thingies are new to me










Very nice job on the cables! Btw how do you like your graphics card?


----------



## nicolasl46

How do you guys attach the HDD cover? I've just made a cover out of sheet metal, cutted some grooves for the hard drive plastic tingy that hooks on the HDD cage, I'm painting it black right now, but I don't want to just place it on the cage because is going to rattle. Any suggestions?


----------



## personz

I was able to remove my HD cage thanks to you guys. Still haven't refitted it for a smaller size though. Just put the Hard Drive in the CD drive bay with some brackets for now.

Im glad I was able to do this and get my 6990 in there as I love this case.

Quick question though any1 got any suggestions for some good low noise case fans. Im looking to buy a few more but so far all the ones I have found give me a minor humming noise so Ive returned em all.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


How do you guys attach the HDD cover? I've just made a cover out of sheet metal, cutted some grooves for the hard drive plastic tingy that hooks on the HDD cage, I'm painting it black right now, but I don't want to just place it on the cage because is going to rattle. Any suggestions?


I used double sided tape.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


I used double sided tape.


Makes sense, thank you sir


----------



## personz

The idea of taping something in my case seems a bit silly but that would actually stop allot of noise wouldn't it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


How do you guys attach the HDD cover? I've just made a cover out of sheet metal, cutted some grooves for the hard drive plastic tingy that hooks on the HDD cage, I'm painting it black right now, but I don't want to just place it on the cage because is going to rattle. Any suggestions?


remake it to friction fit between the hard drive rails. Like this;


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *personz*


I was able to remove my HD cage thanks to you guys. Still haven't refitted it for a smaller size though. Just put the Hard Drive in the CD drive bay with some brackets for now.

Im glad I was able to do this and get my 6990 in there as I love this case.

Quick question though any1 got any suggestions for some good low noise case fans. Im looking to buy a few more but so far all the ones I have found give me a minor humming noise so Ive returned em all.


It would be beneficial to know the ones you returned so we don't suggest the same ones


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


How do you guys attach the HDD cover? I've just made a cover out of sheet metal, cutted some grooves for the hard drive plastic tingy that hooks on the HDD cage, I'm painting it black right now, but I don't want to just place it on the cage because is going to rattle. Any suggestions?


wrap blowhole gasket round the edge and wedge it in.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simtafa;13708193*
> Been away for a while. Sorry. School has been taking all of my time. Anyways, How have you guys been?
> 
> Got couple of pictures to show off the latest state my scout is in if I don't bother though my scout is nowhere near some of these scouts over here. Enjoy.


Hey, any rig with an EP45-UD3P and a Q9550 looks great to me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13712476*
> wrap blowhole gasket round the edge and wedge it in.


Excellent idea.


----------



## Kaneda13

Whatever could this be for???


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13716328*
> Whatever could this be for???


I'm guessing some loving and helpful fellow member made you a clear window and your going to use that as an etching stencil?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13716343*
> I'm guessing some loving and helpful fellow member made you a clear window and your going to use that as an etching stencil?


close, but no. this one is only 5.5" across. if this works out ok, THEN i'll get a bigger one for the etching.


----------



## Rockr69

Well, I still win....


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13716486*
> Well, I still win....


----------



## Kaneda13

ok, here's how it's done:

Start with your laser cut vinyl:









Remove the front grill of your Storm Scout:









Remove the backing of the vinyl and stick it to the grill (you have 1 shot at this):









Make sure the vinyl it adhered to the grill (i used the back of an exacto knife to press it on by rubbing it):









After removing the vinyl, here's what you have:









Mask off the areas around the image (also note the image is reverse of the colors it will be at the end since this is a masking):









Paint with 3 coats nice and slow with about 30 seconds between each coat:









Wait one hour to fully dry and then install:
*(Pics later...)*


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13717517*
> ok, here's how it's done:
> 
> Paint with 3 coats nice and slow with about 30 seconds between each coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait one hour to fully dry and then install:
> *(Pics later...)*


Oyyy, very nice! I see a trend coming on! I'd like to do something similar in truths, was gonna get my case airbrushed, but this looks like an awesome idea, and it's not just secluded to the 140mm fan grille, something can be done up the entire front!

I'll be waiting eagerly for your next set of pics!


----------



## The Red Dojo

Sorry it's taking so long to get pics up of mine, stripped it completely down and been cutting the crap out of it. Actually have 2 AP-15s side by side pushing exhaust through a 240mm rad recessed in the plastic up top and under the handle. Can't wait to unleash the pics here, unfortunately I haven't been keeping the work log very well









But still, give it another 2 days on case mods/paint then hardware installation time. Tons-o-fun.


----------



## Kaneda13

Done, and couldn't be happier with it. Once it was dry, use a thumb tack to push a corner of the vinyl up from the back, then peel off (yes, this does make the vinyl a one time use, but it only cost me $10 plus ship, so it was totally worth it to me).

Once the vinyl was removed:









And reinstalled onto the front panel:


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Done, and couldn't be happier with it. Once it was dry, use a thumb tack to push a corner of the vinyl up from the back, then peel off (yes, this does make the vinyl a one time use, but it only cost me $10 plus ship, so it was totally worth it to me).

And reinstalled onto the front panel:










wow... that looks AMAZING


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


And reinstalled onto the front panel:










Mate, that looks wicked.









Did you get it from an eBayer, or another shop? What would I have to look for, a simple custom vinyl making place?


----------



## darkstar585

got the case but i dont have any photos of it from the outside







can i still join?








[/IMG]


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


got the case but i dont have any photos of it from the outside







can i still join?








[/IMG]


Dunno what you mean by "any photo's of it from the outside", but I doubt anyone here will have a problem with you joining the family mate.

When I first saw your caster mod, I was like "Aah, a shopping trolley!!", but they actually raise it off the floor/carpet at a nice height.









I've got mine jacked up on a couple of Mega Blocks....








Looks like someone stole my wheels, hahaha.

You know, I didn't realise how friggin' big the D14 was 'til recently.

Nice, tidy setup you have there mate.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;13723265*
> Mate, that looks wicked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get it from an eBayer, or another shop? What would I have to look for, a simple custom vinyl making place?


Pm me, and when I get home tonight, I'll get you his email addy.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;13723333*
> got the case but i dont have any photos of it from the outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i still join?


Yes you can join. Go to post #1 of the thread and fill out the neew member survey, then copy the PHP code and paste it into your sig line. That's it! Welcome aboard Scout.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13722420*
> Done, and couldn't be happier with it. Once it was dry, use a thumb tack to push a corner of the vinyl up from the back, then peel off (yes, this does make the vinyl a one time use, but it only cost me $10 plus ship, so it was totally worth it to me).
> 
> Once the vinyl was removed:
> 
> And reinstalled onto the front panel:


Friggin impressive man!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> When I first saw your caster mod, I was like "Aah, a shopping trolley!!", but they actually raise it off the floor/carpet at a nice height.


ha ha yeah that is the sole purpose of putting them on







I actually use my rig in the living room and although i do have wooden flooring, my missus insists we have a thick rug right were my rig sits...that mod cost me all of £3 and i managed to use the original holes for the plastic feet as well so i am happy.
Quote:


> You know, I didn't realise how friggin' big the D14 was 'til recently


i give it one word....HUGE! although it does an amazing job of cooling (16c idle 29c load on AMD x3 450 oc'd @ 3.8 GHz) i would NOT recommend it for this case especially if someone was planning on taking it off regularly. The main reason for this is the retaining clip that holds the fan in the middle sits around 1.5mm from the top case fan and the heat sink itself almost touches the edge of the case. Because of this you cant get your hand in to release it so you end up performing key hole surgery with a very long screwdriver to unclip it. I have done this several times now and you wouldn't believe how much stress it puts on the mobo trying to unclip it.
Quote:


> Nice, tidy setup you have there mate.


thanks


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;13723333*
> got the case but i dont have any photos of it from the outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i still join?


Nice work! Welcome!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Nice work! Welcome!


thanks


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13722420*
> Done, and couldn't be happier with it. Once it was dry, use a thumb tack to push a corner of the vinyl up from the back, then peel off (yes, this does make the vinyl a one time use, but it only cost me $10 plus ship, so it was totally worth it to me).
> 
> Once the vinyl was removed:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v250/kaneda13/2011-06-02052655.jpg
> 
> And reinstalled onto the front panel:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v250/kaneda13/2011-06-02052909.jpg


that looks GREAT. i was thinking of doing something like that on the reactor project but decided last second that i like the clean look it has now. and when i finish the paint it would look out of place any way


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;13724124*
> 
> i give it one word....HUGE! although it does an amazing job of cooling (16c idle 29c load on AMD x3 450 oc'd @ 3.8 GHz) i would NOT recommend it for this case especially if someone was planning on taking it off regularly. The main reason for this is the retaining clip that holds the fan in the middle sits around 1.5mm from the top case fan and the heat sink itself almost touches the edge of the case. Because of this you cant get your hand in to release it so you end up performing key hole surgery with a very long screwdriver to unclip it. I have done this several times now and you wouldn't believe how much stress it puts on the mobo trying to unclip it.
> 
> thanks


Why do you keep your computer room so cold? To have 16C idle temps the room would have to be 55F or below, and probably closer to 50F. That's downright uncomfortable.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Why do you keep your computer room so cold? To have 16C idle temps the room would have to be 55F or below, and probably closer to 50F. That's downright uncomfortable.


ha ha I live in England its always cold! it was 23c outside today and that was considered a warm day in liverpool.

I was thinking of water-cooling but when i get temps like i get now i dont think there is any point

















note: I had to drop the clock 100mhz as it was getting lock ups on startup and temps have risen a few degrees but that was because of today's "warm Temperature" overall i am happy









EDIT: I have just check my thermostat in my living room and it is reading 22c so i would put the good temps down to decent airflow in the case:thumb:


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's impossible for even idle temps to be below ambient room temps. At best they would be at least 5C above them, and that is running stock speeds. OC'd that much your idle temps would be closer to 10C above ambient. But since AMD cpu sensors are notoriously out of whack at the low end that is understandable. But your load temps are also too low to be accurate either. Either you need to calibrate your monitoring software or the sensors in your cpu are not functioning correctly. Under load even with that NH-D14 you would be seeing 15 to 20C over ambient under heavy load.


----------



## Evil262

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It's impossible for even idle temps to be below ambient room temps. At best they would be at least 5C above them, and that is running stock speeds. OC'd that much your idle temps would be closer to 10C above ambient. But since AMD cpu sensors are notoriously out of whack at the low end that is understandable. But your load temps are also too low to be accurate either. Either you need to calibrate your monitoring software or the sensors in your cpu are not functioning correctly. Under load even with that NH-D14 you would be seeing 15 to 20C over ambient under heavy load.


Agreed. That temp is just not right. I'd say your motherboard is sensing those temps incorrectly. It is phisically impossible for your temps to be lower than ambient.

On the subject of temps, my Kuhler 620 arrived, Running in push pull with 2 R4's, 48c at max load, 1.475v @ 4.1ghz. im happy considering my fenrir was hitting the low 60's!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> It's impossible for even idle temps to be below ambient room temps. At best they would be at least 5C above them, and that is running stock speeds. OC'd that much your idle temps would be closer to 10C above ambient. But since AMD cpu sensors are notoriously out of whack at the low end that is understandable. But your load temps are also too low to be accurate either. Either you need to calibrate your monitoring software or the sensors in your cpu are not functioning correctly. Under load even with that NH-D14 you would be seeing 15 to 20C over ambient under heavy load.


Quote:


> Agreed. That temp is just not right. I'd say your motherboard is sensing those temps incorrectly. It is phisically impossible for your temps to be lower than ambient.
> 
> On the subject of temps, my Kuhler 620 arrived, Running in push pull with 2 R4's, 48c at max load, 1.475v @ 4.1ghz. im happy considering my fenrir was hitting the low 60's!


Thanks to both of you! the first thing I did this morning was download all the monitoring software there is available and I can confirm they all gave the same reading.









So I rebooted my rig and went into pc health check within my bios and i can confirm that the cpu was indeed running at 28c idle so I have now calibrated my temp monitoring programs and everything is now gravy.

+rep for the both of you for pointing out the error and for proving to not trust everything you see









the question now is why was it so far out?


----------



## Evil262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;13735523*
> Thanks to both of you! the first thing I did this morning was download all the monitoring software there is available and I can confirm they all gave the same reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I rebooted my rig and went into pc health check within my bios and i can confirm that the cpu was indeed running at 28c idle so I have now calibrated my temp monitoring programs and everything is now gravy.
> 
> +rep for the both of you for pointing out the error and for proving to not trust everything you see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the question now is why was it so far out?


While I can't tell you why it was so far out, I can tell you that this seems to be common with athlon 2's, I've built a few rigs for friends using these CPU's and they always seem to sense temps wrong on first boot. I had one say 19c at full load haha.

Anyway, glad that's sorted! And still good temps!


----------



## darkstar585

thanks i wanna push it to 4Ghz now but I am a bit dubious to up the voltage to the cpu as my mobo only has 4+1 power and originally didn't come with any heat sinks on the vrms. I have since fitted swiftech copper heat sinks to them but they still feel very warm to the touch. so I think it is a pipe dream for now lol


----------



## Evil262

What voltage are you pushing now?


----------



## darkstar585

1.475v on cpu in all fairness I have left the voltage control setting within the bios as "auto" as if I try to manually control the voltages I either get the three beeps of death warning or i get hang ups on start up. I am still learning what is the best voltages for the NB and HT link are before I comfortably can adjust things manually...i may not reach the magic 4 either as i have trouble with my ram timmings


----------



## Evil262

You would be very lucky to reach 4 on an Athlon anyway. I assume you run the ram at its rated speed and timings? What issues are you having?

Anyway, the Mosfets used on gigabyte motherboards are a very good quality, you should have no problems pushing the voltage a bit higher.

You should always get a stable NB overclock before you overclock the CPU too. Back your cpu back down and push up the NB speed. Get that stable and then move back to your CPU. Getting a nice high HT speed is when you really notice the difference in AMD chips too.


----------



## darkstar585

cheers for all the advice







i will give that a try and post my results later....the only reason i want all this speed is for CAD rendering using solid works and modo 501... i am currently working on a few models for my uni course and they consist of a few thousand parts and currently take around two days to create a photo realistic render at 900x720









edit: ohh and my ram is all to the correct timmings...i have just read form other sources that the XMS3 ram can prevent you from maintaining a stable overclock of 3.8Ghz or over with this cpu and mobo not sure why..


----------



## Evil262

No problem! And solidworks is a killer. I thought that it had GPU acceleration?

Anyway, update!










Theres also a soundcard tucked between the graphics cards- i will never go back to onboard sound.


----------



## darkstar585

look real tidy!
did you notice an increase in temps on the top graphics card because of the sound card?


----------



## Evil262

a few degrees. its a low profile card so its not blocking the fan too much.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13722420*
> Done, and couldn't be happier with it. Once it was dry, use a thumb tack to push a corner of the vinyl up from the back, then peel off (yes, this does make the vinyl a one time use, but it only cost me $10 plus ship, so it was totally worth it to me).
> 
> Once the vinyl was removed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And reinstalled onto the front panel:


Very nice!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13717517*
> ok, here's how it's done:
> 
> Start with your laser cut vinyl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the front grill of your Storm Scout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the backing of the vinyl and stick it to the grill (you have 1 shot at this):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure the vinyl it adhered to the grill (i used the back of an exacto knife to press it on by rubbing it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After removing the vinyl, here's what you have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mask off the areas around the image (also note the image is reverse of the colors it will be at the end since this is a masking):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint with 3 coats nice and slow with about 30 seconds between each coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait one hour to fully dry and then install:
> *(Pics later...)*


Great how to do it!!







+rep


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;13723333*
> got the case but i dont have any photos of it from the outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i still join?


Welcome! Nice Scout!!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> cheers for all the advice i will give that a try and post my results later


Well as i said earlier i have some results..... unfortunately i was not able to reach the magic 4 ghz......but after a lot off fiddling with my ACC/HT link freq's/voltages i was able to unlock the 4th core which has converted my AMD athlonII x3 450 (Rana) into a AMD athlonII x4 650 (Propus).









Not only was i able to get it stable at the stock speed of 3.2ghz i was able to further overclock the cpu to a staggering 3.7ghz!









I am currently running a through a few tests on prime95 but i will post a screenshot as soon as it has finished its run

Again cheers for all the advice on voltages and freq's without that i would have never found out it was the voltage and freq on the ht link that was preventing me from creating a stable unlocked overclock.

I am one happy chap now


----------



## Evil262

No problem! That should speed up your rendering a bit









Glad its worked out well.


----------



## darkstar585

here ya go!










obviously my temps need adjusting as they are now way way out but from as far as I can tell it seems very stable. I will calibrate my temps now then leave prime on overnight just to be sure that it is rock solid.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

after 30 mins??
i think not......try 8 hours of sml fft and 8hrs of blend,10 passes of IBT...then talk stability.
Its in your best interest that you make sure it totally stable or one day you will switch on to....

No OS found.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13740247*
> after 30 mins??
> i think not......try 8 hours of sml fft and 8hrs of blend,10 passes of IBT...then talk stability.
> Its in your best interest that you make sure it totally stable or one day you will switch on to....
> 
> No OS found.


Check his post again. Notice that he says that as soon as he calibrates his monitoring software he's going to run it overnight.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Check his post again. Notice that he says that as soon as he calibrates his monitoring software he's going to run it overnight.


Apologies.

i missed the bit at the bottom,i hope i didnt come across as a dick.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Apologies.

i missed the bit at the bottom,i hope i didnt come across as a dick.


lol its cool man







i use my rig mainly for running CAD for my degree and some light gaming(when i have time that is) so i will end up running tests for a few days just to make sure it is rock solid....if there is even a hint of instability i will either lower the overclock or disable the core as the last thing i want is a BSOD or instant shut down whilst writing a paper or report or creating a model on solidworks :thumb


----------



## B NEGATIVE

My Dad uses solid works....and autocad......and rhino....the list goes on. Presstool designer now working for a genetics company,making a scanner/camera that can scan a slide and pull out individual cells in some ridiculous time. They use thermal expansion to move the test piece as the tolerances are too small for mechanical movement.

Still a scruffy bast4rd tho......

http://www.genetix.com/en/home/index.html

I wanz the whole menu.....i understand none of it,but i wanz it. There is no warnings about lazers and stuff......*disappointed*


----------



## darkstar585

lol you haven't seen me! i haven't shaved for 5days and if i didnt live with my fiancee i probably never would!

what you dad does sound so cool i would love to do something like that once i finish my degree! I would ideally like to work for a company that produces medical equipment as my fiancee is studying medicine and in 3 years will be a doctor so then we have some common ground lol


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Its cutthroat in the design field....engineering in general is suffering as its just so much cheaper abroad.

As for common ground....buy a dog.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Its cutthroat in the design field....engineering in general is suffering as its just so much cheaper abroad.

As for common ground....buy a dog.


lol yeah thats true i have already had all the warnings from the reps that come to the university....and about that dog, i would love too but shes a cat person


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Great how to do it!!







+rep


thx! i'll do another one when i re-etch my side window.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


thx! i'll do another one when i re-etch my side window.


 Sounds like a plan


----------



## Kaneda13

Decided to play some old-school RPG, so i fired up Diablo 2.... you know, 800x600 on a 22 wide screen looks horrible, no way around it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13742704*
> Decided to play some old-school RPG, so i fired up Diablo 2.... you know, 800x600 on a 22 wide screen looks horrible, no way around it.


i refuse to play Knights of the Old Republic on my good computer...its just bad.....

my netbook on the other hand =) that one i can handle. still not good but its playable haha

its funny because that is one of my favorite games of all time and i just cant play it on some of my stuff


----------



## Striker36

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhsblayR_fQ[/ame]

probably the funniest video of Military any thing at all i have seen.... gotta love the Marine Corps...

just thought you all (military guys specifically) might get some enjoyment out of something that Enigma and i have been laughing at for quite a while now.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13745327*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhsblayR_fQ
> 
> probably the funniest video of Military any thing at all i have seen.... gotta love the Marine Corps...
> 
> just thought you all (military guys specifically) might get some enjoyment out of something that Enigma and i have been laughing at for quite a while now.


LOL, sleep deprivation, he better get to bed....


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13745327*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhsblayR_fQ
> 
> probably the funniest video of Military any thing at all i have seen.... gotta love the Marine Corps...
> 
> just thought you all (military guys specifically) might get some enjoyment out of something that Enigma and i have been laughing at for quite a while now.


this guy is hilarious







he should have his own tv show! he would be much better then those idiots on that t4 music show that we have here in the uk


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13743811*
> i refuse to play Knights of the Old Republic on my good computer...its just bad.....
> 
> my netbook on the other hand =) that one i can handle. still not good but its playable haha
> 
> its funny because that is one of my favorite games of all time and i just cant play it on some of my stuff


I know what you both mean my fav game of all time EVER is duke nukem 3d and I still play it from time to time but the quality is terrible to say the least.

Someone created and released a "high definition" mod pack for this game and with a 100x improvement of quality, but it was so stupidly buggy it wasn't worth it at all

It is actually one of the retro games me and my buddies still break out at LAN parties and i would go as far as say it is even more fun to play then COD or Bad company 2 just because its so simple and you can create your own maps.

(i am probably going to get ridiculed for saying that







)


----------



## The Red Dojo

*wave*


----------



## The Architect

That is some sexy modding. Cant wait to see finished product.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*


Teaser for you guys, hopefully I'll be done in a couple days...


I'm liking that. Looks very well done so far.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*


Teaser for you guys, hopefully I'll be done in a couple days...


 I like it, but why the fan grills if there are no fans?


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Hello everyone! Im back, i was very busy but finally i took some pics of my rig. I named it JDM SCOUT

I hope you like it!

From Panama to the world!!















Is the first time i try to share pics from imageshack so im not sure if this is the right way.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13753015*
> I like it, but why the fan grills if there are no fans?


stops your self sticking fingers in the rad and bending the vanes.....


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13756295*
> stops your self sticking fingers in the rad and bending the vanes.....


Indeed, or if something drops on it.


----------



## H969

Ahh, okay I get it, it is exposed


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


Hello everyone! Im back, i was very busy but finally i took some pics of my rig. I named it JDM SCOUT

I hope you like it!

From Panama to the world!!















Is the first time i try to share pics from imageshack so im not sure if this is the right way.


 Looking good!!
Next time you want to upload picture just roll down the page and click on ( Manage Attachments )








That way when we click on your pictures we don't get popups or leave the page....


----------



## Striker36

i just found this (again) and LOVE it... so i thought i would share =D

  
 You Tube


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119240

NOT a good start, on the EGG no less. :lachen:LOL!







Not what we wanted CM!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13765647*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119240
> 
> NOT a good start, on the EGG no less. :lachen:LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not what we wanted CM!


Maybe its just me but the front of the case looks sooo cheap. I'm so confused why they designed it like that. Makes me think of Alienware


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13765918*
> Maybe its just me but the front of the case looks sooo cheap. I'm so confused why they designed it like that. Makes me think of Alienware


They designed it that way because they don't listen to us.


----------



## The Red Dojo

I threw up a little in my mouth when I clicked that link and saw it...


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119240

NOT a good start, on the EGG no less.








LOL!







Not what we wanted CM!


I agree. The case is a dissapointment.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


I agree. The case is a dissapointment.










Reviews on Newegg can be taken with a grain of salt, but most of them for this case so far are disappointed as well.

It's not like it's a horrible case. All of the internals are spot on and better for an case that only cost's $89. It's just the door design. The one shot on Newegg that has the door open and is shot from the front. That doesn't look bad to me, but then I imagine how it would look from the side without the door and those crossbars jutting out and I think ugh!

*EDIT:* I just watched the video review by the Hardware Canucks and basically it's just a HAF 912 with a full black paint job, standardized USB 3.0 motherboard support and some butt ugly plastic.

A can of self etching primer and a two cans of satin black at the cost of about $15 and BAM!! Fully modular case with a black interior for $20 less than the ugly-ass enforcer.

After recently using a HAF 912 for my buddies build, I could go for that. No more WC design woes for the Scout and no more having worry about large vid cards. WIN-WIN!!!

I really don't believe that in this down turned global economy are we ever gonna get a Scout II


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


I agree. The case is a dissapointment.










yep... you are right that case looks boring


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


After recently using a HAF 912 for my buddies build, I could go for that. No more WC design woes for the Scout and no more having worry about large vid cards. WIN-WIN!!!

I really don't believe that in this down turned global economy are we ever gonna get a Scout II


Have to agree with you. If I am to do another build I'm going to get the HAF 912. I'm thinking about building my gf a computer so I'm on the fence whether I should order the HAF for myself and give her my Scout


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Have to agree with you. If I am to do another build I'm going to get the HAF 912. I'm thinking about building my gf a computer so I'm on the fence whether I should order the HAF for myself and give her my Scout










I know that pain. I'm wanting a graphite 600t, but will probably get a 912 and start off painting. What to do with the Scout....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13741365*
> Its cutthroat in the design field....engineering in general is suffering as its just so much cheaper abroad.
> 
> As for common ground....buy a dog.


You are right, the last couple years before my Dad retired, the place he worked for was flying him to China to teach them how to design stuff for nuclear components for power plants. Funny thing is, the US Gov wanted to talk to him first, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13742704*
> Decided to play some old-school RPG, so i fired up Diablo 2.... you know, 800x600 on a 22 wide screen looks horrible, no way around it.


I was tearing up some Titian Quest before the Witcher 2 came out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13770891*
> I really don't believe that in this down turned global economy are we ever gonna get a Scout II


I'm feeling the same, CM last said wait for Computex 2011 and what did we get a headset, PSU with a fan controller, mechanical keyboard, and a couple CPU coolers.







The good stuff was still under NDA, amongst them a new Cosmos chassis hat is the bomb really. It got delayed along with another chassis (the new ATCS) and thus could not make Computex launch time.

Source
http://www.guru3d.com/news/computex-2011--cooler-master-/


----------



## GoodInk

*Come Join the CMSSC Group on Steam!!!*

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/cmssc/

Sometime in July I'll start trying to get some games together because I'll have real internet again.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13774142*
> *Come Join the CMSSC Group on Steam!!!*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/cmssc/
> 
> Sometime in July I'll start trying to get some games together because I'll have real internet again.


Can't wait!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13772683*
> I know that pain. I'm wanting a graphite 600t, but will probably get a 912 and start off painting. What to do with the Scout....


I think your Arctic Scout would easily be bought by another member .. it is so nice


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13775336*
> I think your Arctic Scout would easily be bought by another member .. it is so nice


That's very nice of you to say, but I'm thinking home server/HTPC.


----------



## Kaneda13

Don't know if anyone else if following SWTOR, but they posted a *phenomenal* new intro video today... Wish they would hurry up and release it.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13776557*
> Don't know if anyone else if following SWTOR, but they posted a *phenomenal* new intro video today... Wish they would hurry up and release it.


Looks good. Is it just me, do these games and other media have better writing and characters (and 'acting') than the prequels?

SWtOR will have to go free-to-play before I'll try it tho. LotRO is my master right now. Can't afford another game.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13776778*
> Looks good. Is it just me, do these games and other media have better writing and characters (and 'acting') than the prequels?
> 
> SWtOR will have to go free-to-play before I'll try it tho. LotRO is my master right now. Can't afford another game.


i'm good with up to $18/month. i quit playing wow about 6 months or so ago (dont miss the game, just miss the fun with my friends). so far we have myself, 2 guys i work with, 1 guy i've played mmo's with for years, and my brother inlaw. should be fun. though i need to build my brother inlaw something to play the game on, pretty sure his P3 with integrated video isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13777040*
> i'm good with up to $18/month. i quit playing wow about 6 months or so ago (dont miss the game, just miss the fun with my friends). so far we have myself, 2 guys i work with, 1 guy i've played mmo's with for years, and my brother inlaw. should be fun. though i need to build my brother inlaw something to play the game on, pretty sure his P3 with integrated video isn't going to cut it.


Way back when I used to play Runescape







If you ever get into that I can go activate my account.. lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13775336*
> I think your Arctic Scout would easily be bought by another member .. it is so nice


I would have to agree with that Xyrate. That is probably the only White Scout on the Planet.


----------



## Rockr69

well now that you guys have shown an interest in it, I don't want to sell it!!!


----------



## Rockr69

I'm just getting bored and need a new challenge


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13777040*
> i'm good with up to $18/month. i quit playing wow about 6 months or so ago (dont miss the game, just miss the fun with my friends). so far we have myself, 2 guys i work with, 1 guy i've played mmo's with for years, and my brother inlaw. should be fun. though i need to build my brother inlaw something to play the game on, pretty sure his P3 with integrated video isn't going to cut it.


EEK! Pentium 3?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808

Yeesh! That's how much the 720BE I was planning to get cost in 09!


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gang!!








Ok, getting here more often and yesterday I bought a new desk







so things are really shaping up, dug out the pieces of my tower and just working on getting it together.









I need help with two things #1: I need a good, no, great keyboard. I've had a MS Ergo 7000 for a longgggggg time, in fact I got it when they chnged from beighe to black! It's ratting and you have to gve the keys a good hit to typen with them. So, I've been using the laptop and Im good with a regular keyboard but I do prefer when it's ergo but my new desk makes it so I can't get all the way in there anyway. So, it would also be good with backlit or glow in the dark keys. Although all I need is one of those stick under led lamps so just focus on quiet and durability. Tell me what you like about it and what you don't like about it.









#2: A new case, I'm tired of lugging my haf 932 so I want something lighter, but still easy to get in and out of and don't forget my system specs a bay reservoir, full ram bays a 1000 watt PSU. two vido cards water cooling tubes.
So tell me what you've got and what you would like to have and the reasons why and why not.









Take care and thanks in advance!
Bri.......................................


----------



## darkstar585

just thought I would show you guys my cm scout taking pride of place in my living room next to my custom coffee table with fold out screen that I have just finished making from scratch




































i hope you likey


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay. We need a detailed work log on the coffee table. That baby looks amazing.


----------



## darkstar585

here ya go!

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/1035630-coffee-table-screen-thingy.html

unfortunately i didn't have my camera around for the entire build but I think I have taken enough to give you an idea.

i designed the whole thing on solidworks before building it so i can even give you the dimensions I used










its ever so slightly different from the original design as i used old floor boards to make the surface so ended up rounding the corners to remove the damage but i do think it looks better that way


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13774142*
> *Come Join the CMSSC Group on Steam!!!*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/cmssc/
> 
> Sometime in July I'll start trying to get some games together because I'll have real internet again.


That sounds good! I'm up for it, that is if I have the game you guys are planning on playing.


----------



## Darylrese

What fans are people using as an exhaust on the Scout? I dont think the top fan is particually good and im looking for a replacement. My h50 exhausts but gets really hot when playing games :S


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;13783874*
> What fans are people using as an exhaust on the Scout? I dont think the top fan is particually good and im looking for a replacement. My h50 exhausts but gets really hot when playing games :S


You want to replace the top case fan or the fan on the h50 rad? And you say your h50 gets hot, you mean the actual h50 or CPU temps?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep;13781045*
> Hey Gang!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, getting here more often and yesterday I bought a new desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so things are really shaping up, dug out the pieces of my tower and just working on getting it together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help with two things #1: I need a good, no, great keyboard. I've had a MS Ergo 7000 for a longgggggg time, in fact I got it when they chnged from beighe to black! It's ratting and you have to gve the keys a good hit to typen with them. So, I've been using the laptop and Im good with a regular keyboard but I do prefer when it's ergo but my new desk makes it so I can't get all the way in there anyway. So, it would also be good with backlit or glow in the dark keys. Although all I need is one of those stick under led lamps so just focus on quiet and durability. Tell me what you like about it and what you don't like about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2: A new case, I'm tired of lugging my haf 932 so I want something lighter, but still easy to get in and out of and don't forget my system specs a bay reservoir, full ram bays a 1000 watt PSU. two vido cards water cooling tubes.
> So tell me what you've got and what you would like to have and the reasons why and why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care and thanks in advance!
> Bri.......................................


I like the CM 690 II Advanced a lot. It's a great case and has modding potential. The sniper is also a nice case in my opinion, although I would only get the version w/ window. Not a fan of the mesh/plastic side. I haven't checked GPU support etc. on either case though.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13784441*
> You want to replace the top case fan or the fan on the h50 rad? And you say your h50 gets hot, you mean the actual h50 or CPU temps?


MY CPU temp is fine...15 degrees idle and 38 under load but A LOT of hot air comes out of my push / pull setup on the H50 when playing games. I have 2 x Gentle Typoons AP15's attached to it so no problem there, i just think the top fan doesnt exhaust as much as the Typhoons. My graphics card pushes hot air into the case!


----------



## Darylrese

Can i join please?


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Nice build ^^^

I finally finished my car audio







Stupid headunit connector had to be some freaky non-standard thing so it took a while to get it sorted. Anyway heres some pics:

Headunit, the whole thing changes colour whilst its on, goes through every colour of the rainbow.










1400w Twin 10" subwoofer and 2000w 4 channel cougar amp










Close up on amp










2 500w 6x9 Speakers










Such an awesome sound from it, also acts a seat massagers


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;13788000*
> Nice build ^^^
> 
> I finally finished my car audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid headunit connector had to be some freaky non-standard thing so it took a while to get it sorted. Anyway heres some pics:
> 
> Headunit, the whole thing changes colour whilst its on, goes through every colour of the rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1400w Twin 10" subwoofer and 2000w 4 channel cougar amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 500w 6x9 Speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such an awesome sound from it, also acts a seat massagers


I bet it sounds good! What's up with that wiring job troop?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;13785318*
> Can i join please?


Of course you can join, however it is new member send the club leader cookies to join week. I'll have a dozen CC and a dozen snickerdoodles.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13788090*
> I bet it sounds good! What's up with that wiring job troop?


Lol I knew someone would pick up on that.
I've not had the time to properly tidy it away, to be honest because it took nearly a month to get sorted I was just happy to get it running and so i've left it as is.

The cables running through the car are tied and carefully tucked away, but no-one see's the boot so its not a top priority atm









It sounds awesome, such a meaty sound to it and because I listen to alot of rock and metal I love putting songs on with alot of double bass pedal action and getting a massage from it


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13788113*
> Of course you can join, however it is new member send the club leader cookies to join week. I'll have a dozen CC and a dozen snickerdoodles.


CC as in Canadian Club Whiskey?? not sure how well those will go with the snickerdoodles; just sayin'.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;13784955*
> MY CPU temp is fine...15 degrees idle and 38 under load but A LOT of hot air comes out of my push / pull setup on the H50 when playing games. I have 2 x Gentle Typoons AP15's attached to it so no problem there, i just think the top fan doesnt exhaust as much as the Typhoons. My graphics card pushes hot air into the case!


Unless the room your computer is in is around 50F then those temps are way off. You can't idle below ambient temp on an H50, it simply isn't possible. That means that your load temps are probably off as well, something that is quite common on AMD cpus. Figure the idle temps at that OC will be a good 10C above ambient room temp and load temps at least 20-25C above them. You need to go to the support site for whatever temp monitoring software you are using and see how to calibrate it to get more accurate temps.

As for the fan, try replacing it with another AP15 (or even an AP14) or a medium speed Yate Loon.


----------



## Kaneda13

quick questions guys, should be get a used GTX470 for $170 or a new GXT465 for $170 ($150 after rebate)? i prefer to buy local, so telling me site XYZ has deal ABC, isn't going to do me much good.


----------



## Evil262

470. The 465 has less than desirable performance.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13789418*
> quick questions guys, should be get a used GTX470 for $170 or a new GXT465 for $170 ($150 after rebate)? i prefer to buy local, so telling me site XYZ has deal ABC, isn't going to do me much good.


Get the new 465 and OC it to the 470 specs for free.

Yes, Canadian Club goes awesome with snidkerdoodles

EDIT: Evil is right, get the 470. It kicks the 465's butt


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13789482*
> Get the new 465 and OC it to the 470 specs for free.
> 
> Yes, Canadian Club goes awesome with snidkerdoodles
> 
> EDIT: Evil is right, get the 470. It kicks the 465's butt


fair enough, i'll meet up with the guy tomorrow night hopefully and pick it up. gee, i hope i see a performance bump.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13789271*
> Unless the room your computer is in is around 50F then those temps are way off. You can't idle below ambient temp on an H50, it simply isn't possible. That means that your load temps are probably off as well, something that is quite common on AMD cpus. Figure the idle temps at that OC will be a good 10C above ambient room temp and load temps at least 20-25C above them. You need to go to the support site for whatever temp monitoring software you are using and see how to calibrate it to get more accurate temps.
> 
> As for the fan, try replacing it with another AP15 (or even an AP14) or a medium speed Yate Loon.


If it helps my 1055t idles around 36-39c and im in the warmest room in the house, load was 47-49c yesterday playing crysis 2. Bear in mind theres an amp to the left of my machine that puts out heat straight into the side intake fans of my pc lol.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;13789569*
> If it helps my 1055t idles around 36-39c and im in the warmest room in the house, load was 47-49c yesterday playing crysis 2. Bear in mind theres an amp to the left of my machine that puts out heat straight into the side intake fans of my pc lol.


That a Corsa you have or something?

BTW, for future reference, if you mount the 6x9's as far apart as possible and slightly at an angle, you get a much clearer sound.
Your amp can be mounted on the back of the rear seat also, makes it look alot tidier that way, or a better one is on the underside of the parcel shelf (if your 6x9's were further apart) aswell as routes your cables and leaves room for stuff to go in the boot without getting heated up by your amp.

I've done alot of setups for mates cars, used to love it. 8)

Also _Darylrese_ may have been reading the Core temps and not the CPU temps, core temps are off with the Thuban's, aswell as the fact AMD's temperature rating is for the CPU temp, not Core.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;13789816*
> That a Corsa you have or something?
> 
> BTW, for future reference, if you mount the 6x9's as far apart as possible and slightly at an angle, you get a much clearer sound.
> Your amp can be mounted on the back of the rear seat also, makes it look alot tidier that way, or a better one is on the underside of the parcel shelf (if your 6x9's were further apart) aswell as routes your cables and leaves room for stuff to go in the boot without getting heated up by your amp.
> 
> I've done alot of setups for mates cars, used to love it. 8)
> 
> Also _Darylrese_ may have been reading the Core temps and not the CPU temps, core temps are off with the Thuban's, aswell as the fact AMD's temperature rating is for the CPU temp, not Core.


Thanks for the info








Yes it is a corsa, I'll keep that amp stuff in mind when I get the chance to tidy it up


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Thanks for the info








Yes it is a corsa, I'll keep that amp stuff in mind when I get the chance to tidy it up










Lol, epic. I guessed that from the shape of the boot/bumper in your boot shot. I still got it.









My mate had an older shape Corsa GSi 16v in silver. Those engines sound like a Black Cab after a while I swear, but it was a wicked looking, rapid thing.
He got an Escort RS Turbo which I modded for him, Renault 19 16v, 19 16v Cabriolet with custom pearlescent purple/gold paint job and kit, Calibra Turbo, among others, and the best car he'll admit he ever had was that Corsa.









Used to go cruising down Southend and "The Bridge" at Maidstone. Good times.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Unless the room your computer is in is around 50F then those temps are way off. You can't idle below ambient temp on an H50, it simply isn't possible. That means that your load temps are probably off as well, something that is quite common on AMD cpus. Figure the idle temps at that OC will be a good 10C above ambient room temp and load temps at least 20-25C above them. You need to go to the support site for whatever temp monitoring software you are using and see how to calibrate it to get more accurate temps.

As for the fan, try replacing it with another AP15 (or even an AP14) or a medium speed Yate Loon.


trust this guy he knows his stuff if you don't believe me scroll back a few pages and you will see I made the exact same mistake









its a simple fix just go into your bios and then go to pc health status (maybe called something different depending on bios make)

find the cpu temp reading

now boot back up and go to you temp monitor and in settings there should be an option to calibrate then add the number required to get it to the correct temp e.g if your temp was reading 19c but it was actually 29c you would have to but in 10c in the calibration settings because 19+10=29c

note: this is the only way to get a more general cpu temp it is NOT the temp per core they will be at least 7-9c hotter then this (so I have heard)

good luck and btw nice rig


----------



## Evil262

The only thing I will add to what darkstar is saying-

The CPU will be warmer on idle in windows than it is idle in the bios. It still has a small amount of work to do when in windows, that it does not when in the bios, so allow for that when calibrating.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


The only thing I will add to what darkstar is saying-

The CPU will be warmer on idle in windows than it is idle in the bios. It still has a small amount of work to do when in windows, that it does not when in the bios, so allow for that when calibrating.


The calibration is normally off by some factor of 5 so round up to the nearest multiple of 5 and use that to calibrate (for example if the difference between the bios and windows is 8 round up to 10). If in doubt it's always better to be reading high than low.


----------



## ca4life

Look at my new build


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey Gang!!








Ok, getting here more often and yesterday I bought a new desk







so things are really shaping up, dug out the pieces of my tower and just working on getting it together.









I need help with two things #1: I need a good, no, great keyboard. I've had a MS Ergo 7000 for a longgggggg time, in fact I got it when they chnged from beighe to black! It's ratting and you have to gve the keys a good hit to typen with them. So, I've been using the laptop and Im good with a regular keyboard but I do prefer when it's ergo but my new desk makes it so I can't get all the way in there anyway. So, it would also be good with backlit or glow in the dark keys. Although all I need is one of those stick under led lamps so just focus on quiet and durability. Tell me what you like about it and what you don't like about it.









#2: A new case, I'm tired of lugging my haf 932 so I want something lighter, but still easy to get in and out of and don't forget my system specs a bay reservoir, full ram bays a 1000 watt PSU. two vido cards water cooling tubes.
So tell me what you've got and what you would like to have and the reasons why and why not.









Take care and thanks in advance!
Bri.......................................


1. I don't like ergo keyboards so I can't comment on them. I do like Cherry keyboards(just feels like a keyboard should and last for ever, MS (great multi media and ergo from what I have read), Razor (backlit, nice feel), Logitech (I love my G-15 but takes a little to get used to, the keys are just slightly smaller)

2. CM Sniper, you can fit the a skinny rad with 25mm fans internally up top, quite, has handles to move, mod friendly, big but not too big, you can get the window on CM's web site for about $25.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


That sounds good! I'm up for it, that is if I have the game you guys are planning on playing.










Well I was playing The Witcher 2. I just finished it and and now looking for a new game. I'm willing to bet BF3 once that comes out will be on most peoples list.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


I like the CM 690 II Advanced a lot. It's a great case and has modding potential. The sniper is also a nice case in my opinion, although I would only get the version w/ window. Not a fan of the mesh/plastic side. I haven't checked GPU support etc. on either case though.










CM690II is looking like it will be my next case, btw you can't get the window version of the Sniper anymore but CM's web site is still selling them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The calibration is normally off by some factor of 5 so round up to the nearest multiple of 5 and use that to calibrate (for example if the difference between the bios and windows is 8 round up to 10). If in doubt it's always better to be reading high than low.


I thought in most cases the temps are just off on lower temps, but load temps are most times good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ca4life*


Look at my new build


















Looks good, are those wire ties in the 5.25 bays?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ca4life*


Look at my new build


























I want to see the front. I wanna see what you're using that USB 3.0 header for.


----------



## ca4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I want to see the front. I wanna see what you're using that USB 3.0 header for.


2 USB 3.0 infront. I got them with the motherboard.


----------



## linkin93

Look what showed up:










Feeling Deja vu? I ordered a second kit


















Like peas in a pod. Not having issues running all 8GB anyway, at least not at 1333mhz. I've given up to 1600mhz for now...

Note:










It's bloody cold again









Not really scout related, but my hardware is in my scout so I guess it counts for posting here


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

hey, i wanna know how you put images like ca4life did, im sorry, is the first time i join to a website like this.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;13793750*
> hey, i wanna know how you put images like ca4life did, im sorry, is the first time i join to a website like this.


When you get the images off your camera, edit them in paint, and resize them all to 800x600 and save them before you upload them.

EDIT: You didn't specify whether you need help resizing or uploading them. Create an account at photobucket or imageshack and upload the pics. Once done, right click each image and click "copy image location" and then paste that here in







tags (URL you copied goes between the tags with no spaces)


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ca4life;13791366*
> Look at my new build


A lovely scout,nice job. Welcome to the club. Dont forget to fill out the form on the 1st page.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;13793718*
> 
> Like peas in a pod. Not having issues running all 8GB anyway, at least not at 1333mhz. I've given up to 1600mhz for now...


try upping your CPU NB voltage and raise your NB multi ,aim for 2600Mhz.
Also try raising your Ram voltage.
You can also try raising your ref clock to 240 and using a lower divider,adjust your Cpu and NB multi's to suit your original OC. HT to stay around stock +/- 100


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13789271*
> Unless the room your computer is in is around 50F then those temps are way off. You can't idle below ambient temp on an H50, it simply isn't possible. That means that your load temps are probably off as well, something that is quite common on AMD cpus. Figure the idle temps at that OC will be a good 10C above ambient room temp and load temps at least 20-25C above them. You need to go to the support site for whatever temp monitoring software you are using and see how to calibrate it to get more accurate temps.
> 
> As for the fan, try replacing it with another AP15 (or even an AP14) or a medium speed Yate Loon.


QFT.
More common with Thubans tho.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ca4life;13791366*
> Look at my new build


Awesome Setup! Nice and clean.


----------



## nicolasl46

Here is a little update on my case: Replaced the clear side panel, added some lights (not really feeling them, too bright) and added a second 5.25 to 3.5 adapter (many thanks to Rockr69) for my card reader. Just finished my HDD cover, but have no pics yet. Coming next will be the PSU cover. Here are some pics so far:


----------



## B NEGATIVE

*OCZ* H50; Gentle Typhoon 5400rpm (Push>Pull)

??

Mad Fans,i held off on those....


----------



## unimatrixzero

Yes.. Those whould be great for your cooling solution


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13796963*
> Here is a little update on my case: Replaced the clear side panel, added some lights (not really feeling them, too bright) and added a second 5.25 to 3.5 adapter (many thanks to Rockr69) for my card reader. Just finished my HDD cover, but have no pics yet. Coming next will be the PSU cover. Here are some pics so far:


Nice build! How's the 570 treating you? As far as the light goes, you tried mounting it inside the top of the case? That way you would just see the glow.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13797229*
> *OCZ* H50; Gentle Typhoon 5400rpm (Push>Pull)
> 
> ??
> 
> Mad Fans,i held off on those....


Dam! thats some rpm!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13797358*
> Dam! thats some rpm!


Not me,i went for the 3000 rpm,they roar when they get turned up!
OCZ? Corsair,you mean?
The 5400's are on nicolasl46's h50. I hope he has a controller.....


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13797351*
> Nice build! How's the 570 treating you? As far as the light goes, you tried mounting it inside the top of the case? That way you would just see the glow.


Never thought about it, I was trying to put them on the bottom, but they were too long. I'm going to try that once I get home. And yes, those fans are really loud, that's why I bought a fan controller for them, at full speed is like having a vacuum cleaner inside my case LOL. Here is a video while I was testing them before putting them on the case: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6R71ngiANI[/ame] and inside of the case they got even louder, couldn't even talk on the phone LOL. Now since Im using a shroud on of the fans I had to put it outside of the case, because the it wouldn't clear the CPU pump.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13797468*
> Never thought about it, I was trying to put them on the bottom, but they were too long. I'm going to try that once I get home. And yes, those fans are really loud, that's why I bought a fan controller for them, at full speed is like having a vacuum cleaner inside my case LOL. Here is a video while I was testing them before putting them on the case: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6R71ngiANI and inside of the case they got even louder, couldn't even talk on the phone LOL. Now since Im using a shroud on of the fans I had to put it outside of the case, because the it wouldn't clear the CPU pump.


planning on flying that scout? pretty sure if you put those things onto a pair of wings they'd give them some lift LOL wow that would annoy me to the point of chewing my own ears off.. i'd make it happen lol, i would want to control the speed of those too


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13797468*
> Never thought about it, I was trying to put them on the bottom, but they were too long. I'm going to try that once I get home. And yes, those fans are really loud, that's why I bought a fan controller for them, at full speed is like having a vacuum cleaner inside my case LOL. Here is a video while I was testing them before putting them on the case: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6R71ngiANI and inside of the case they got even louder, couldn't even talk on the phone LOL. Now since Im using a shroud on of the fans I had to put it outside of the case, because the it wouldn't clear the CPU pump.


Wow, how do they sound when turned down to 2k, 2.5k and 3k?

I was considering getting the 3k and coupling with controller, but damn those are loud!


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13797519*
> planning on flying that scout? pretty sure if you put those things onto a pair of wings they'd give them some lift LOL wow that would annoy me to the point of chewing my own ears off.. i'd make it happen lol, i would want to control the speed of those too


Yeah, I'm telling you, after I was finished with the case, turned on the PC, my wife came to the room to see what was going on LOL, She literally thought I was vacuuming my "office". Next day I was at microcenter buying a $20 fan controller, and for the price it does the job pretty good


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;13797561*
> Wow, how do they sound when turned down to 2k, 2.5k and 3k?
> 
> I was considering getting the 3k and coupling with controller, but damn those are loud!


i have the 3k ones,got a little buzz around the 2200 mark but is only in a 100 rpm range. Verrrry quiet at 1800 and only flow noise above that.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;13797561*
> Wow, how do they sound when turned down to 2k, 2.5k and 3k?
> 
> I was considering getting the 3k and coupling with controller, but damn those are loud!


LOL, my fan controller is analog, so I don't really know the actual speed they are running, but I have them almost on the lowest position, and you can hear them a little, you have to play around a little, because if you don't match the speed on both, you get a little humming (is not annoying, but its there). I'll recommend anybody 3k typhoons, those are more than enough.


----------



## nicolasl46

But even at the lowest setting, you can put your hand behind the case, and feel the pressure of the exhaust air going out.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13797452*
> Not me,i went for the 3000 rpm,they fkn roar when they get turned up!
> OCZ? Corsair,you mean?
> The 5400's are on nicolasl46's h50. I hope he has a controller.....


Dude, I just caught up with the OCZ thing LOL Its been on my sig for months, and you are the first one to realize that. Fixed that already.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13797638*
> LOL, my fan controller is analog, so I don't really know the actual speed they are running, but I have them almost on the lowest position, and you can hear them a little, you have to play around a little, because if you don't match the speed on both, you get a little humming (is not annoying, but its there). I'll recommend anybody 3k typhoons, those are more than enough.


plug the 3 pin in to a mobo header or cut all the plugs off and solder a 3 pin connector on. AIDA64 will tell you how fast they are going.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13797351*
> Nice build! How's the 570 treating you? As far as the light goes, you tried mounting it inside the top of the case? That way you would just see the glow.


Oh, and the 570 is very nice, I really like it. I replaced two 8800GT 512MB in SLI, and the difference is amazing. Now this is the HD version, not the reference card, to my understanding the cooler is smaller compared to the reference card, but for $300 after rebate + free 3DMark 11 Advanced, you can't go wrong.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13797730*
> plug the 3 pin in to a mobo header or cut all the plugs off and solder a 3 pin connector on. AIDA64 will tell you how fast they are going.


I did chance the connectors on them, because they come with molex from factory. With the mobo I couldn't control the speed, I would put it in the lowest setting but was still too much (over 3k), plus I was afraid to burn the board, this suckers they pull a lot of current.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13797468*
> Never thought about it, I was trying to put them on the bottom, but they were too long. I'm going to try that once I get home. And yes, those fans are really loud, that's why I bought a fan controller for them, at full speed is like having a vacuum cleaner inside my case LOL. Here is a video while I was testing them before putting them on the case: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6R71ngiANI and inside of the case they got even louder, couldn't even talk on the phone LOL. Now since Im using a shroud on of the fans I had to put it outside of the case, because the it wouldn't clear the CPU pump.


lol thats a lot of air being moved!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13797762*
> Oh, and the 570 is very nice, I really like it. I replaced two 8800GT 512MB in SLI, and the difference is amazing. Now this is the HD version, not the reference card, to my understanding the cooler is smaller compared to the reference card, but for $300 after rebate + free 3DMark 11 Advanced, you can't go wrong.


Nice. I'm looking at getting the 560. Guys are telling me if it's OC'd it almost matches the 570.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13797588*
> Yeah, I'm telling you, after I was finished with the case, turned on the PC, my wife came to the room to see what was going on LOL, She literally thought I was vacuuming my "office". Next day I was at microcenter buying a $20 fan controller, and for the price it does the job pretty good


yeah if i had fans that sounded like that i'd have a controller on em too







but hey its good for giving them a blast at full speed for a few minutes to bring temps down after something seriously intensive i guess









just a thought on those cathodes you have, have ya thought about putting one on the sidepanel vertically at the rear end? it might not go there because of the rear fan setup you have, but its where i put one of mine, i zip tied the other one to the centre of the hdd cage so it cant be seen too, so i just get that glow







i think 4 4inch cathodes would be better than two 12 inch ones for the scout though, because of how cramped it can get inside one, i feel like doing the same thing myself lol


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13797926*
> Nice. I'm looking at getting the 560. Guys are telling me if it's OC'd it almost matches the 570.


check prices on the EVGA website, maybe for a few extra dollars you might be able to to get a 570. The thing is if you get a 560 and overclock it, the card is going to run really hot. Thats just my thinking.

This is what I got straight from them http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=012-P3-1573-AR&family=GeForce%20500%20Series%20Family&sw=


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13798201*
> check prices on the EVGA website, maybe for a few extra dollars you might be able to to get a 570. The thing is if you get a 560 and overclock it, the card is going to run really hot. Thats just my thinking.
> 
> This is what I got straight from them http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=012-P3-1573-AR&family=GeForce%20500%20Series%20Family&sw=


Thanks, I can get mine cheaper though cause I run a PC repair shop so I would get it from my supplier.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13798721*
> Thanks, I can get mine cheaper though cause I run a PC repair shop so I would get it from my supplier.


NICE!!! I wish I could have a job fixing computers. How is the business going?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13798811*
> NICE!!! I wish I could have a job fixing computers. How is the business going?


Business is good. Kinda busy trying to get work done and go to school and then there is also this thread







can't stay away from it!


----------



## Kaneda13

look what the fairy dropped off for me today...










EDIT: DAMN! i'm still stuck at 800x600 for Diablo 2, this game is more taxing than I thought, I may have to move up to a GTX590 to get better resolutions.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13802975*
> look what the fairy dropped off for me today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: DAMN! i'm still stuck at 800x600 for Diablo 2, this game is more taxing than I thought, I may have to move up to a GTX590 to get better resolutions.


are you vsync on? If so turn it off


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13803156*
> are you vsync on? If so turn it off


I was just trying to be funny, it came out in 2000 and it's only coded up to 800x600 max res. Working really good so far, had to reload some drivers (there isn't a GTX470 native to OSX yet), but i've very happy with it. I am surprised how much more heat is pumping out the of the back as compared to my GTX260 216 core.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;13793875*
> When you get the images off your camera, edit them in paint, and resize them all to 800x600 and save them before you upload them.
> 
> EDIT: You didn't specify whether you need help resizing or uploading them. Create an account at photobucket or imageshack and upload the pics. Once done, right click each image and click "copy image location" and then paste that here in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags (URL you copied goes between the tags with no spaces)


Or use Image Resizer to resize them with only a couple of mouse clicks from Windows Explorer.

Personally I find it's better to upload the images directly to OCN instead of using third party hosting. All too many users remove their images from the third party sites leaving the posts without pics. Uploading them to the OCN servers prevents that from happening.

If you do use PhotoBucket (my preferred host), imageshack, or any of the others pay attention to what you are doing and use the direct link to the image instead of to the page it's on. To do that with PhotoBucket or ImageShack click on Share then select the DIRECT link. Any other link either won't work in a forum or will lead to the page the image is on which is a pain in the butt and waste of time and bandwidth.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13803242*
> I was just trying to be funny, it came out in 2000 and it's only coded up to 800x600 max res. Working really good so far, had to reload some drivers (there isn't a GTX470 native to OSX yet), but i've very happy with it. I am surprised how much more heat is pumping out the of the back as compared to my GTX260 216 core.


do you have FSAA off, it could be taking a hit from that too.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13803358*
> do you have FSAA off, it could be taking a hit from that too.


touché...


----------



## DireLeon2010

What the....?









One of the blades of my bottom side fan got stuck in the plastic grill. The light was on but it wasn't spinning. Can't figure out how THAT happened:headscrat


----------



## Kaneda13

here it is all put back together and running happily:










And for those (like me) who haven't seen a GTX470, i was surprised at the holes in the PCB for additional air flow from the back of the card:


----------



## unimatrixzero

Scouts never Die.
They just go on to bigger and better Cases..

















Semper Fi..


----------



## Evil262

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


What the....?









One of the blades of my bottom side fan got stuck in the plastic grill. The light was on but it wasn't spinning. Can't figure out how THAT happened










Ninjas.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


here it is all put back together and running happily:










And for those (like me) who haven't seen a GTX470, i was surprised at the holes in the PCB for additional air flow from the back of the card:











I like the lean look and the dust. I assume the dust is from doing battle against low frame rates and test firing your weapon against sluggish video performance. HOO-RAHH!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil262*


Ninjas.


Evil Ninja's.


----------



## Evil262

Ultimate evil. I like and approve.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Pure Evil....


----------



## nicolasl46

^ ****, I've killed lots of kittens this week! LOL


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


^ ****, I've killed lots of kittens this week! LOL


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*












Thank you very much.... i guess

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13811371*
> I like the lean look and the dust. I assume the dust is from doing battle against low frame rates and test firing your weapon against sluggish video performance. HOO-RAHH!!!


yeah, i've got filters on all the intake fans, it's just the really fine dust that gets in. it's all tile in my office, so there's nothing but the computer to catch the dust.


----------



## Xyrate

Anyone have this issue where the front of their scout just gets covered in dust? I feel like every time I run my hand on the front of the case, there is just so much dust. It could be because it is on the floor, haven't had time to create a stand for it since my desk is too small for my monitors and scout


----------



## Kaneda13

swifter dusters work AWESOME for clearing it off. it won't just push it back into the filter, it will lift it off. they are great for any dust or lint on the case too.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13815254*
> Anyone have this issue where the front of their scout just gets covered in dust? I feel like every time I run my hand on the front of the case, there is just so much dust. It could be because it is on the floor, haven't had time to create a stand for it since my desk is too small for my monitors and scout


Yep. I have to clean mine twice a week. Better on the front than in the machine. I use a rag with pledge on it to wipe it off. Yeah having it on the floor makes it worse, but high performance electronics create high levels of electromagnetic flux, so the dust is gonna be attracted to them. That's the way I look at it. My machine gets dusty so quick, cuz it's so KICK-ASS!!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

I'm depressed. When the fan blade got stuck in the grill, it caused a hairline crack and chipped a tiny piece off. Must have happened when I was spring....er, summer cleaning and moving furniture around The CM store isn't selling the window panel right now. Only the solid one. My poor Scout:sad-smile

Does anyone make a mesh window replacement like I've seen for the Sniper?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13819155*
> I'm depressed. When the fan blade got stuck in the grill, it caused a hairline crack and chipped a tiny piece off. Must have happened when I was spring....er, summer cleaning and moving furniture around The CM store isn't selling the window panel right now. Only the solid one. My poor Scout:sad-smile
> 
> Does anyone make a mesh window replacement like I've seen for the Sniper?


Do you need the oem window that comes from factory in the scout? Let me know, i replaced mine, and the oem is just sitting here.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Fundah

My first PC build using the scout. <3


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fundah;13820103*
> My first PC build using the scout. <3


Thats nice bro







got any photos of your rig?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


swifter dusters work AWESOME for clearing it off. it won't just push it back into the filter, it will lift it off. they are great for any dust or lint on the case too.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yep. I have to clean mine twice a week. Better on the front than in the machine. I use a rag with pledge on it to wipe it off. Yeah having it on the floor makes it worse, but high performance electronics create high levels of electromagnetic flux, so the dust is gonna be attracted to them. That's the way I look at it. My machine gets dusty so quick, cuz it's so KICK-ASS!!!


lol well good to know its just not mine. Maybe once I move it up on my desk it won't attract nearly as much dust. Thanks!









On an unrelated note, I've been trying to get some AP-15s but every place is sold out


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Anyone have this issue where the front of their scout just gets covered in dust? I feel like every time I run my hand on the front of the case, there is just so much dust. It could be because it is on the floor, haven't had time to create a stand for it since my desk is too small for my monitors and scout











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


swifter dusters work AWESOME for clearing it off. it won't just push it back into the filter, it will lift it off. they are great for any dust or lint on the case too.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yep. I have to clean mine twice a week. Better on the front than in the machine. I use a rag with pledge on it to wipe it off. Yeah having it on the floor makes it worse, but high performance electronics create high levels of electromagnetic flux, so the dust is gonna be attracted to them. That's the way I look at it. My machine gets dusty so quick, cuz it's so KICK-ASS!!!


This may sound funny but i use a 1 and a half inch paint brush for all of my computer/laptop/electronic dusting. And no, the paint brush has never been used to paint.









My scout gets cleaned once a week on the front and once a month maybe a little sooner on the inside. But the filters on the front get REALLLLLLLY bad and that's why they need a clean every week.

PS Rockr i still haven't managed to find a reasonably priced reference XFX 5870 yet







Might have widen the search and include reference sapphire's too.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


I'm depressed. When the fan blade got stuck in the grill, it caused a hairline crack and chipped a tiny piece off. Must have happened when I was spring....er, summer cleaning and moving furniture around







The CM store isn't selling the window panel right now. Only the solid one. My poor Scout









Does anyone make a mesh window replacement like I've seen for the Sniper?


Sorry to hear that.

I thought for a second that Sarah or Bristol Palin came over your residence and messed your computer up.
















I'll keep a look out for you if such a replacement panel becomes available.

BTW: nicolasl46 a few posts above has a spare OEM window for that panel.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


PS Rockr i still haven't managed to find a reasonably priced reference XFX 5870 yet







Might have widen the search and include reference sapphire's too.


You and me both brother. I think for the money involved I may end up going with an AMD card, XFX of course. The HD6XXX cards have come a long way since their introduction. They may not the raw power of the 5XXX cards but they are way more feature packed and use the power they do have alot smarter.

Just goes to show how awesome these cards really were


----------



## unimatrixzero

I am still a Fan of the 5xxx series of cards myself. I am a Sapphire man myself.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


I am still a Fan of the 5xxx series of cards myself. I am a Sapphire man myself.



You are hmmmmmm???

Why?? j/k
















Sometimes the latest is not always the optimum greatest to cost factor as some "older" series of electronics have just the right sweet spot in usefulness.

How's your Father doing? Please send him my regards and a Happy Father's Day in advance.
















nickt1862


----------



## The Red Dojo

Finished the sig-rig, just gotta take the time to get pics, which will probably happen tonight...


----------



## Lettuceman

You guys think the Scout would make a nice case for a military theme?


----------



## nicolasl46

I think there are some pictures on here of a camouflage theme, I think on the first page there is a link for member's pictures. And I do think it will look great if done properly.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13826242*
> You guys think the Scout would make a nice case for a military theme?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13826455*
> I think there are some pictures on here of a camouflage theme, I think on the first page there is a link for member's pictures. And I do think it will look great if done properly.


Yep the original owner of this thread did do a cold war theme on his scout.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13826455*
> I think there are some pictures on here of a camouflage theme, I think on the first page there is a link for member's pictures. And I do think it will look great if done properly.


The nice thing about this case is it's versatility. If you want to do the work it lends itself to whatever the owner can dream up.


----------



## Lettuceman

I was just wondering, in case I get the urge to mod my case.

But, yea Storm Scout looks to be a great case. I think I'm almost ready to order it, but I'm still hesitant on it, and I don't even know why.

I would use it for college/dorm life. The handle seems to be a great thing.

Oh, one more question. Would putting fans on the side window really help with airflow/temps, or is it not that big of a deal?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13828410*
> Oh, one more question. Would putting fans on the side window really help with airflow/temps, or is it not that big of a deal?


I don't think you will actually notice much of a temperature difference. I didn't when I tried putting fans on my side panel. Also, adding them to the side might actually cause a bit of a buzzing or humming sound because of the slits.


----------



## PapaSmurf

On cases that have the side panel openings for fans towards the rear like the Scout they usually don't help that much. If they are mounted more towards the front they sometimes help GPU temps. It's worth a shot though so if you have a fan or two available to you try it to see if it does or not.

Otherwise, take some zip ties and mount a 120mm fan in the 5.25" drive bays blowing towards the cpu. That normally has a greater effect on overall temps, and especially cpu temps.


----------



## linkin93

I have no fans on the panel, I find that there isn't enough air being drawn in from the front and thus dust starts getting sucked in through the panel. Time to replace the perspex in the panel...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I have 2 F12's in the side panel,but only to give my case good pressure for the h50 and give my air cooled cards cool air to work with.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

look what randomly appeared inside my case today (yes the psu cover and hdd cage lol)



















Dan aka Rockr69 made these and painted them, then shipped them to me, for a really good price too considering the quality of the workmanship is simply brilliant, can i get a hell yeah for Rockr???


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


look what randomly appeared inside my case today (yes the psu cover and hdd cage lol)

Dan aka Rockr69 made these and painted them, then shipped them to me, for a really good price too considering the quality of the workmanship is simply brilliant, can i get a hell yeah for Rockr???










Hell Yeah!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Hell Yeah!


there it is







unlike the window, my covers arrived real quick, in just over a week, as opposed to the window taking 3 times that


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


there it is







unlike the window, my covers arrived real quick, in just over a week, as opposed to the window taking 3 times that










yeah, i think the USPS was just mad at him that week, remember they sorted my new windows from him 3 times for moving it out to be delivered...


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


yeah, i think the USPS was just mad at him that week, remember they sorted my new windows from him 3 times for moving it out to be delivered...










lol yeah postage can be a pain, its why i rarely actually order online overseas especially, the etailer i use is based not to far from me, so i bought the majority of my rig there, including my scout


----------



## Rockr69

Hey look at this all you crazy kids,

$169 with promo code http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...dex-_-20233160

this time next year SSDs are going to be quite close to a dollar a gig, but then of course we'll only have till December to enjoy them thanks to the Mayans!!!


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


I don't think you will actually notice much of a temperature difference. I didn't when I tried putting fans on my side panel. Also, adding them to the side might actually cause a bit of a buzzing or humming sound because of the slits.


X2 on that. The noise is really annoying. I ended up cutting my own acrylic panel and replacing it.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


X2 on that. The noise is really annoying. I ended up cutting my own acrylic panel and replacing it.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


i cant do things like that myself. but within a week of joining the cmssc i had myself in talks with rockr69 for a window, i couldnt stand the extra noise and dust going through the empty fan vents, this case just doesnt need sidepanel fans really. oh and i can hear my psu a lot less with the psu cover too, just for the record


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13828819*
> I don't think you will actually notice much of a temperature difference. I didn't when I tried putting fans on my side panel. Also, adding them to the side might actually cause a bit of a buzzing or humming sound because of the slits.


I had this problem,i put fan filters on them and its gone.


----------



## Rockr69

I have question for you CPU GURUS on here, Why does my system feel twice as fast with my CPU under clocked @ 2.0Ghz than at 3.6Ghz like I've been running it?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

possible unstable oc? how did underclock? multi?


----------



## Rockr69

yeah multi. It was stable before. I could play any game I have for an eternity, no prob.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13832628*
> look what randomly appeared inside my case today (yes the psu cover and hdd cage lol)
> 
> Dan aka Rockr69 made these and painted them, then shipped them to me, for a really good price too considering the quality of the workmanship is simply brilliant, can i get a hell yeah for Rockr???


Looks amazing!







Rockr creates such great custom parts for Scouts


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13834503*
> Looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockr creates such great custom parts for Scouts


indeed he does, and i dont think i'm done by a longshot yet lol


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13834072*
> yeah multi. It was stable before. I could play any game I have for an eternity, no prob.


Is your NB clocked in any way?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13834072*
> yeah multi. It was stable before. I could play any game I have for an eternity, no prob.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13835171*
> Is your NB clocked in any way?


Insert typical response about how overclocking via the FSB (and thus increasing NB clock) yields more performance than raw clockspeed on the cores. But yeah, do it via the FSB with multi at default for now. Once you find the limit for the NB, start increasing the multiplier for more clockspeed until you had a wall. Maximium Performance!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13835171*
> Is your NB clocked in any way?


nope, I'm not complaining. If it'll run fine at 2Ghz on 1.25v why OC or even run at stock speeds? Hell, my chip will last longer and I'll save power.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13835521*
> nope, I'm not complaining. If it'll run fine at 2Ghz on 1.25v why OC or even run at stock speeds? Hell, my chip will last longer and I'll save power.


You're an overclocker, do those things really matter?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;13835630*
> You're an overclocker, do those things really matter?


yes, yes they do.


----------



## wompwomp

Hey guys quick question, would the cooler master 212 fit in this case?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;13835630*
> You're an overclocker, do those things really matter?


Depends who is paying the bills...


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13836018*
> Hey guys quick question, would the cooler master 212 fit in this case?


Of course. You can fit much bigger coolers actually.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13832628*
> look what randomly appeared inside my case today (yes the psu cover and hdd cage lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan aka Rockr69 made these and painted them, then shipped them to me, for a really good price too considering the quality of the workmanship is simply brilliant, can i get a hell yeah for Rockr???


Looks good! Those covers are painted on the back side right?


----------



## Kaneda13

ok, i don't know anything about windows benchmarks, so, let me know if something seems way off here. one thing to keep in mind, is my card is running in an 8x slot at the moment (runs cooler in this spot, and doens't make much difference in OSX which is my main os).


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13836065*
> Depends who is paying the bills...


Me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13836593*
> Looks good! Those covers are painted on the back side right?


Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13837424*
> ok, i don't know anything about windows benchmarks, so, let me know if something seems way off here. one thing to keep in mind, is my card is running in an 8x slot at the moment (runs cooler in this spot, and doens't make much difference in OSX which is my main os).


For an 8X slot that is pretty good!


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13828819*
> I don't think you will actually notice much of a temperature difference. I didn't when I tried putting fans on my side panel. Also, adding them to the side might actually cause a bit of a buzzing or humming sound because of the slits.


Thanks. I think they look ugly on the side, so I'm glad I won't need to do that.

Do you think I need any extra fans for this case?

Also, is a fan controller needed? How is the sound on the stock fans?

Also, should the PSU be installed facing down, or up? This is the first case I'm getting that has a bottom mounted psu


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13833990*
> I have question for you CPU GURUS on here, Why does my system feel twice as fast with my CPU under clocked @ 2.0Ghz than at 3.6Ghz like I've been running it?


I know









This is one reason I tell people just because your OC doesn't crash doesn't mean you are 100% stable. I ran in to this problem trying to get my CPU to 4.0, I could pass Prime, IBT, play games ect. but it was faster at 3.8 than 4.0. The fix was more voltage. Try this load your OC but drop you ram speeds, run IBT on standard for 5 passes, then bump your voltage on your CPU up 2-3 ticks and see if GFlops goes up or have a tighter grouping. They shouldn't be more than .5 GFlops difference between all 5 passes. Then kick your ram speeds up and do the same running IBT on max to see if the ram is good.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13837643*
> Thanks. I think they look ugly on the side, so I'm glad I won't need to do that.
> 
> Do you think I need any extra fans for this case?
> 
> Also, is a fan controller needed? How is the sound on the stock fans?
> 
> Also, should the PSU be installed facing down, or up? This is the first case I'm getting that has a bottom mounted psu


The case fans in here are quiet enough IMO. I'm still considering a fan controller to have more control on my H60 fans because I want something ultra quiet when I'm not gaming but if you are just a general user I think the fans will be just fine.

With regards to the PSU, have the fan facing down. Make sure to remove the cover at the bottom before facing it down to increase the air flow tho.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13836593*
> Looks good! Those covers are painted on the back side right?


yup painted on the backside, they're seriously worth having


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*


Also, should the PSU be installed facing down, or up? This is the first case I'm getting that has a bottom mounted psu










i had my psu fan facing down the first few months i had my scout for, not only was it noisier, but the dust intake and the video card fan having a battle for the airflow with the psu fan just made that a bad idea, now the psu has its own air intake, the video card is getting more air, and the dust that gets into the psu is a lot less than when i had it the other way around







so install it fan facing down, but be sure to do as Xyrate said and remove the dust filter from the psu fan grill on the bottom of the case first, there are 4 small plastic rivets that are not that hard to remove, this will free up the dust filter so it can be taken out, then you're good









p.s, even better reason to have it fan facing down, is you can get an awesome psu cover/false floor for the case


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


i had my psu fan facing down the first few months i had my scout for, not only was it noisier, but the dust intake and the video card fan having a battle for the airflow with the psu fan just made that a bad idea, now the psu has its own air intake, the video card is getting more air, and the dust that gets into the psu is a lot less than when i had it the other way around







so install it fan facing down, but be sure to do as Xyrate said and remove the dust filter from the psu fan grill on the bottom of the case first, there are 4 small plastic rivets that are not that hard to remove, this will free up the dust filter so it can be taken out, then you're good









p.s, even better reason to have it fan facing down, is you can get an awesome psu cover/false floor for the case










I will definitely be making a psu cover for sure.

Just wondering, what should it be made out of? You think some spraypaint and cardboard should do the job? lol.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13840678*
> I will definitely be making a psu cover for sure.
> 
> Just wondering, what should it be made out of? You think some spraypaint and cardboard should do the job? lol.


well mine was made by Rockr69, he did a great job and at a great price too








its made of plexi, and would probably be a better idea than cardboard, cardboard being easier to set fire to than plexi would be for a start lol, not only that but one crease in it and its ruined, that isnt going to happen with something that can only be bent if its heated up some


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I know









This is one reason I tell people just because your OC doesn't crash doesn't mean you are 100% stable. I ran in to this problem trying to get my CPU to 4.0, I could pass Prime, IBT, play games ect. but it was faster at 3.8 than 4.0. The fix was more voltage. Try this load your OC but drop you ram speeds, run IBT on standard for 5 passes, then bump your voltage on your CPU up 2-3 ticks and see if GFlops goes up or have a tighter grouping. They shouldn't be more than .5 GFlops difference between all 5 passes. Then kick your ram speeds up and do the same running IBT on max to see if the ram is good.


The fix is always MOAR VOLTZ!


----------



## Kaneda13

i made the wagon shiny..


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


i made the wagon shiny..




























nice beeeeeeemer you got there, very very shiny indeed..! keep on with the wax on wax off


----------



## Evil262

What model is that Kaneda? My Dad used to have a 328i in that shape, was a very nice (and dam fast) car.


----------



## Kaneda13

it's a 99 528i Touring with 153K miles.


----------



## Evil262

Very nice!

While im here, anyone got any idea of the value of a Phenom 9950BE these days?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;13843978*
> While im here, anyone got any idea of the value of a Phenom 9950BE these days?


wouldnt pee on it if it was the last thing available on earth to use as a toilet









just kidding, i doubt its gonna be very much when you consider the price drops on all the current phenom II higher end cpu's because of bulldozer being just around the corner, thats only going to make its value even crappier really when you think about it


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;13843978*
> Very nice!
> 
> While im here, anyone got any idea of the value of a Phenom 9950BE these days?


Keyring?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13845290*
> Keyring?


KEYRING!?

Yeah, Phenom 1s are kinda the redheaded stepchildren of the AMD world but....it's still an x4. Somebodies bound to have a use for it. Make a great little gaming rig for a younger family member. Or an upgrade for an older relative?

As for resale....yeah, THUUUPT! 955BE is going for like $107 on the EGG brand new. And Athlon 2 x4s are under $100.


----------



## Kaneda13

ok, selling my BMW parts/project car, and was thinking about an upgrade. with about $400 available, what would be the next logical upgrade for my system below?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13848561*
> KEYRING!?
> 
> Yeah, Phenom 1s are kinda the redheaded stepchildren of the AMD world but....it's still an x4. Somebodies bound to have a use for it. Make a great little gaming rig for a younger family member. Or an upgrade for an older relative?
> 
> As for resale....yeah, THUUUPT! 955BE is going for like $107 on the EGG brand new. And Athlon 2 x4s are under $100.


i have an athlon xp 1600+ on a shelf, now thats keyring material LOL

but thanks for backing up my point Mr leon


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13849241*
> ok, selling my BMW parts/project car, and was thinking about an upgrade. with about $400 available, what would be the next logical upgrade for my system below?


how about a beefier psu with more watts than an industrial washing machine?







maybe get an 850 watt psu of the manufacturer of your choosing and maybe dig around for a new shiny am3+ motherboard too?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13849879*
> i have an athlon xp 1600+ on a shelf, now thats keyring material LOL


Someone in the Wanted section is looking for a Socket A cpu. You might want to check it out.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Someone in the Wanted section is looking for a Socket A cpu. You might want to check it out.



thanks for the heads up papa, i dont have a board to test it in, but it was working when it was pulled, just need to check the pins, its been on that shelf a while, if the pins dont look bent then i'll check it out


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds good. Nice to see someone get some use out of it. All of my old Socket A cpu's were lost in my last move. Had a box of computer parts that we think was mixed in with the boxes going to GoodWill. I didn't notice for a couple of months when it was way too late. Lost about 30 fans, half dozen CCFL's, assorted switches, cpus, cables, leds' and all of my pin remover tools and soldering pencil. Opened the box to get a couple of fans for on of the work systems and found it full of stuff that was meant for Goodwill.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Sounds good. Nice to see someone get some use out of it. All of my old Socket A cpu's were lost in my last move. Had a box of computer parts that we think was mixed in with the boxes going to GoodWill. I didn't notice for a couple of months when it was way too late. Lost about 30 fans, half dozen CCFL's, assorted switches, cpus, cables, leds' and all of my pin remover tools and soldering pencil. Opened the box to get a couple of fans for on of the work systems and found it full of stuff that was meant for Goodwill.










well its useless to me now, would be a waste to throw it away if it can be used, i think i even have a socket A heatsink somewhere for it









ouch sounds like you lost your own personal goldmine there, that kinda stuff i wouldnt mind just floating around waiting to be used, and most of it would end up used with me! i feel for ya


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


ok, selling my BMW parts/project car, and was thinking about an upgrade. with about $400 available, what would be the next logical upgrade for my system below?


Well are you wanting better gaming, more computing, more storage?

If you want more computing, I would hold off until Bulldozer comes out. Then I would look at a CPU and MB upgrade. If I remember, you are not a OC'er so you should be able to get a SB setup right now.

For gaming, you can get a AMD 6970 or a GTX 570. I would stay away from a multi card setup with your MB because the top card won't be able to get air and will run very hot.

Another route would be a BR drive and lots of big HDD's to back them up on.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


ok, selling my BMW parts/project car, and was thinking about an upgrade. with about $400 available, what would be the next logical upgrade for my system below?


Graphics card, or larger SSDs for you raid. ONLY YOU CAN PREVENT FOREST FIRES.


----------



## Xyrate

So I'm thinking about getting the FC6 but I haven't found it in too many places for a fair price. I'm thinking about getting it from Mountain Mods but I haven't seen too many reviews from that website. Has anyone bought from there before? I would go with Platinum Micro but their website keeps putting in the wrong shipping address for me no matter how many times I correct it. Anywayz, has anyone bought from Mountain Mods before? Want to make sure they don't steal my credit card info or something.







Thanks!


----------



## Xyrate

Sorry for the double post but if anyone is interested in getting more RAM, NewEgg has a special on the G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) for $60 with free shipping


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13854809*
> So I'm thinking about getting the FC6 but I haven't found it in too many places for a fair price. I'm thinking about getting it from Mountain Mods but I haven't seen too many reviews from that website. Has anyone bought from there before? I would go with Platinum Micro but their website keeps putting in the wrong shipping address for me no matter how many times I correct it. Anywayz, has anyone bought from Mountain Mods before? Want to make sure they don't steal my credit card info or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Mountain Mods are one of the most reputable out there.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13849241*
> ok, selling my BMW parts/project car, and was thinking about an upgrade. with about $400 available, what would be the next logical upgrade for my system below?


Klipsch - ProMedia 2.1 Speaker System (3-Piece) - Black 119.00 with free shipping.
Best Buy and Free Shipping. My dad has a pair of these and they will irritate the neighbors. The Highs are crisp and clean and music never sounded so good with paper cones.










and a couple really big 1.5 Terabyte WD Hard Drives
This one is the Green series but I installed one the other day on a build and it is super duper fast. IF you had two in Raid that would be very fast and elegant massive storage










and a really nice point and shoot Camera.
The Exilim Camera's by Casio are really very nice. Lots of Megapixels and lots of options. very nice pictures and will handle all sizes of SD Cards.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gang!!
I have a special request, does anyone have an adapter: vga female to dvi male?







I have two or three at my house but you know getting in there is hard







. So, I can get one from Amazon but it would be $5.37 and I really only need it for a one time use so if anyone has one they could loan me or if you can even sell it for less than Amazon, I'd appreciate it.

You'd be shipping it to zip 89434 if that helps figue it out. PM me or write to my gmail: [email protected]


----------



## unimatrixzero

We have a few around the house but Idk what the shipping would be opposed to the 5 dollars amazon cost and the faster shipping.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13855443*
> Mountain Mods are one of the most reputable out there.


Ok thanks Rockr


----------



## Kaneda13

anyone know a place to get some short (like 6") black SATA II cables with straight ends? i'm tired of seeing the bright yellow ones that comes with my Gigabyte board, and i'm got 18" ones and the drives are about 3" form my sata ports.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13859119*
> anyone know a place to get some short (like 6") black SATA II cables with straight ends? i'm tired of seeing the bright yellow ones that comes with my Gigabyte board, and i'm got 18" ones and the drives are about 3" form my sata ports.


http://www.svc.com/sata-cable-6.html Several colors of 6 inchers to choose from including black. Order by 8PM CDT tonight and you should have them Wednesday even with the free shipping option. They've always gotten to me in 2 days (not counting weekends).


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13855541*
> Klipsch - ProMedia 2.1 Speaker System (3-Piece) - Black 119.00 with free shipping.


I have these speaker and they rock. They sound better than most peoples stereos and are loud to top it off. I paid $140 about 5 years ago when they first came out, they are very well made. I think it was Tom's that just did a review of PC speakers and these are still some of the best PC speakers made today. The only complaint I have with them is the only power switch in on the back on the sub, but hey mine have lasted this long so I guess unless you really want to save a couple pennies it doesn't really matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13859119*
> anyone know a place to get some short (like 6") black SATA II cables with straight ends? i'm tired of seeing the bright yellow ones that comes with my Gigabyte board, and i'm got 18" ones and the drives are about 3" form my sata ports.


I have used these before and liked them. Not to stiff and the locks work, but I did have one that came with the lock missing but it still has the nubs to hold them in place so it was all good.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812123277&cm_re=sata_cables-_-12-123-277-_-Product


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13859329*
> http://www.svc.com/sata-cable-6.html Several colors of 6 inchers to choose from including black. Order by 8PM CDT tonight and you should have them Wednesday even with the free shipping option. They've always gotten to me in 2 days (not counting weekends).










While waiting for my slow internet to load newegg, reminds me of the old internet commercials using ebay for a reason to upgrade to broadband, lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13859449*
> I have used these before and liked them. Not to stiff and the locks work, but I did have one that came with the lock missing but it still has the nubs to hold them in place so it was all good.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812123277&cm_re=sata_cables-_-12-123-277-_-Product


Those are the exact same ones that SVC is selling. The nice thing about SVC is if you have a problem with one of them (like the missing clip) they will get a replacement sent out to you right away and won't require you to return the original. SVC charges about half as much (once you factor in shipping) and normally gets them to you 2 days faster than Newegg. It's up to you, but I'll take a lower price, better customer service, and getting it quicker any day.

*EDIT:* For the record, just about any of the cables you get online will be hee same OK Gear cables. It's just a matter of who has the best deal. And the only difference between the SATA 2 cables and the SATA 3 cables is the label. To prevent confusion to less knowledgeable buyers OK Gear labels them all as SATA 3 now as most people have no problem understanding backwards compatible, but some don't accept SATA 2 as being forward compatible (which it is).


----------



## Kaneda13

hey Xyrate, i was cleaning up my youtube folder and ran across this... you *NEED* one of these for your MINI. I put this one on back in April.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13860043*
> hey Xyrate, i was cleaning up my youtube folder and ran across this... you *NEED* one of these for your MINI. I put this one on back in April.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OvUXn0wNt8


hahaha... that is absolutely awesome. Def need to find that for my mini


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


hey Xyrate, i was cleaning up my youtube folder and ran across this... you *NEED* one of these for your MINI. I put this one on back in April.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OvUXn0wNt8


Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are. That there is funny


----------



## Striker36

im just gonna leave this here.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


We have a few around the house but Idk what the shipping would be opposed to the 5 dollars amazon cost and the faster shipping.


I'm in no hurry, I'm selling my nieces ollllldddd PC, a Dell p-4







(IMHO Dell is the worst as far as repairing them) and I just need to make sure things are working inside it, it should be less than $2- if you put it in a bubble bag and post office it, but I don't know where you live either. If I don't find one by saturday I might order it.


----------



## rollercoaster

Wow! This thread is like the holy grail of the CM Storm Scout









I bought it almost one and a half year ago and have been very happy with it! I even wrote a blog post about it and uploaded some pics I took. I immediately wanted to share them here after finding this thread!





What do you guys think?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rollercoaster;13863230*
> Wow! This thread is like the holy grail of the CM Storm Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it almost one and a half year ago and have been very happy with it! I even wrote a blog post about it and uploaded some pics I took. I immediately wanted to share them here after finding this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


I'm thinkin it looks great. If you d like to join us you sure would be welcome. Go to page 1 of the thread and fill out the member survey and grab the club php.


----------



## darkstar585

I have a question for all you scout owners









would it be worth while to flip the top fan over so it is blowing instead of sucking?
The reason I ask this is my Noctua D14 sits a mer millimeter or 2 from that fan and because of this monster cooler i no longer get any air at all over my NB and vrms and they get very hot when benching or rendering. so hot in fact some of my skin is left on the NB heat sink!

I was hoping that flipping the fan over would get some additional airflow over these but will it screw up the airflow on the case?

Normally i would just go ahead and try it myself but it is such a ball ache removing the Noctua as there is no room to remove the clip from the center fan to access the Screws.

Anyone tried doing this before? or is the fan too far away to have any real benefit?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;13866475*
> I have a question for all you scout owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would it be worth while to flip the top fan over so it is blowing instead of sucking?
> The reason I ask this is my Noctua D14 sits a mer millimeter or 2 from that fan and because of this monster cooler i no longer get any air at all over my NB and vrms and they get very hot when benching or rendering. so hot in fact some of my skin is left on the NB heat sink!
> 
> I was hoping that flipping the fan over would get some additional airflow over these but will it screw up the airflow on the case?
> 
> Normally i would just go ahead and try it myself but it is such a ball ache removing the Noctua as there is no room to remove the clip from the center fan to access the Screws.
> 
> Anyone tried doing this before? or is the fan too far away to have any real benefit?


Temps got worse for me when I flipped mine. Your best bet is too mount a 140 in your drive bay


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13866486*
> Temps got worse for me when I flipped mine. Your best bet is too mount a 140 in your drive bay


thanks for the quick reply i am glad i didn't try it.

i just wish they designed the cooler so you could rotate it on a AMD cpu as well as an Intel that would solve all my problems


----------



## rikaldrey

Hi! I've been stalking this thread for a pretty long time. Just didn't have anything worth showing. I recently joined the cm casemod contest but failed to finish my build due to lack of tools and also experience/skills. Anyway, please comment on what I have conjured up til now. Just waiting for some watercooling parts hopefully will be finish before july.









This is where I would like to mount my res pump.










Fitting for a future upgrade. The front bezel is fully cut, screwed it up perfectly, I'm planning to just cover it with a plain alu sheet with sound dampening foams, if I find one cheap.









This is what it looks like with the side panel









A triple 120 rad can fit sideways.









I haven't made a mount for the hdd, I think I can fit them behind the mb tray since there's 30-35mm clearance. This build was based on the rv01/rv02, I planned this before I knew about rv03.

I have cut most of the metals in this case and castrated it that there's no point turning back so I'm just gonna get it done asap. When I first had my dremel I went crazy cutting everything that can be cut. That was a lot of fun!!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13789271*
> Unless the room your computer is in is around 50F then those temps are way off. You can't idle below ambient temp on an H50, it simply isn't possible. That means that your load temps are probably off as well, something that is quite common on AMD cpus. Figure the idle temps at that OC will be a good 10C above ambient room temp and load temps at least 20-25C above them. You need to go to the support site for whatever temp monitoring software you are using and see how to calibrate it to get more accurate temps.
> 
> As for the fan, try replacing it with another AP15 (or even an AP14) or a medium speed Yate Loon.


Those temps were recorded with CoreTemp. The temp recorded in BIOS and Asus PCProbe are 27idle and 50 under load


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rikaldrey;13866783*
> Hi! I've been stalking this thread for a pretty long time. Just didn't have anything worth showing. I recently joined the cm casemod contest but failed to finish my build due to lack of tools and also experience/skills. Anyway, please comment on what I have conjured up til now. Just waiting for some watercooling parts hopefully will be finish before july.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I would like to mount my res pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitting for a future upgrade. The front bezel is fully cut, screwed it up perfectly, I'm planning to just cover it with a plain alu sheet with sound dampening foams, if I find one cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like with the side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A triple 120 rad can fit sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't made a mount for the hdd, I think I can fit them behind the mb tray since there's 30-35mm clearance. This build was based on the rv01/rv02, I planned this before I knew about rv03.
> 
> I have cut most of the metals in this case and castrated it that there's no point turning back so I'm just gonna get it done asap. When I first had my dremel I went crazy cutting everything that can be cut. That was a lot of fun!!


We would definitely like to see that finished Scout. It's gotta be the most cut up Scout I've seen!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

That rad config wont work,you can just get the fans in,but no airflow to the PSU or rad will render it useless......plus,how are you going to pipe the rad in? there is no room for pipework..


----------



## rikaldrey

@Rock69 Thanks man.. Eager to finish it too but with EK nickel blocks having issues I had to rma it, I just scared since this is my first ever wc attempt.

@B Negative, I know fitting the tubes would be terrible but I think the airflow wouldn't be that bad if the bezel would be meshed up? Anyway, that's not what I'm gonna do now that was just a test fit.

The rad will be at the bottom drawing air in, exhaust would be behind the mb tray. A 140/200 fan at the bottom beside the rad to provide extra airlow and also for the psu and pump. No fans on the top but meshed. This case will have a positive airflow.

This is gonna be the most cut scout but not good in term of aesthetics.


----------



## Darylrese

What fans have people used for the side window on the scout? I have 1 blue LED fan in the bottom grill but when i had one in the top i got an annoying whistling noise as the H50 push / pull and top side fan almost touched.

I would like to make a new side window and cut a hole for a single 200mm fan right ontop of the graphics card...has anyone done this yet?

What fans are people using in the side panel? I want something quiet, preferably with blue LED's

Here is my idea (photoshopped)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;13867805*
> What fans have people used for the side window on the scout? I have 1 blue LED fan in the bottom grill but when i had one in the top i got an annoying whistling noise as the H50 push / pull and top side fan almost touched.
> 
> I would like to make a new side window and cut a hole for a single 200mm fan right ontop of the graphics card...has anyone done this yet?
> 
> What fans are people using in the side panel? I want something quiet, preferably with blue LED's


You can't get quiet with the stock window. the shape of the slits create the whistling and hummong noise.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Well I got tired of using an external optical drive, so I reloacated my h50 to the rear and set it as exhaust. Temps are about 5 degrees higher!







I also don't like having the drive in the front. Takes away from the clean look imo. So, time for drive relocation! I'll post pics when its done. I also soldered blue leds in place of the red status leds since I installed a blue led light kit from nzxt. Pics within a few days hopefully!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13869210*
> Well I got tired of using an external optical drive, so I reloacated my h50 to the rear and set it as exhaust. Temps are about 5 degrees higher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't like having the drive in the front. Takes away from the clean look imo. So, time for drive relocation! I'll post pics when its done. I also soldered blue leds in place of the red status leds since I installed a blue led light kit from nzxt. Pics within a few days hopefully!


Just stealth the drive, like this;


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Just stealth the drive, like this;



























I thought of that, but I have a fan controller in one bay and I want to move my rad to the 5" bays again. So I dont' have enough bays for the optical drive. btw is that the same scout that is white now?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13870188*
> I thought of that, but I have a fan controller in one bay and I want to move my rad to the 5" bays again. So I dont' have enough bays for the optical drive. btw is that the same scout that is white now?


Yeah, it sure looked good in black red, huh?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yeah, it sure looked good in black red, huh?


Yup sure did.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Can I just Say.. WOW!










He RAVEN'd a SCOUT. wow. I want to see more.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I wonder if Meshing the Side window would have the same cooling properties than putting in a big fan?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


I wonder if Meshing the Side window would have the same cooling properties than putting in a big fan?


without a filter on it, it's going to be a HUGE dust magnet... speaking of, need to take mine into work to get it all blown out tomorrow. wanna get of those under-handed compliments from Rockr about "how good the dust looks" in my case....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;13866475*
> I have a question for all you scout owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would it be worth while to flip the top fan over so it is blowing instead of sucking?
> The reason I ask this is my Noctua D14 sits a mer millimeter or 2 from that fan and because of this monster cooler i no longer get any air at all over my NB and vrms and they get very hot when benching or rendering. so hot in fact some of my skin is left on the NB heat sink!
> 
> I was hoping that flipping the fan over would get some additional airflow over these but will it screw up the airflow on the case?
> 
> Normally i would just go ahead and try it myself but it is such a ball ache removing the Noctua as there is no room to remove the clip from the center fan to access the Screws.
> 
> Anyone tried doing this before? or is the fan too far away to have any real benefit?


Besides the recommendation of putting a 120 or 140mm fan in the 5.25" drive bays, mounting a 60 or 80mm fan above the NB and VRMs as spot coolers might be in order. It can take a bit of ingenuity to figure out how to mount them there and it can often times be more difficult to find fans that will actually fit, but it can be worth the effort. Sometimes a slim 10 or 15mm thick fan works better in these spots. And zip ties and clear rtv sealant are your friends. I've attached more than my share of small fans on NBs with the clear rtv over the years. It works nice in that it holds the fan securely, dampen vibrations to help control noise, and is fairly easy to remove the fan when needed without leaving any residue or damaging the heatsink. It just takes a bit of planning to figure it out.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rikaldrey;13866783*
> This is what it looks like with the side panel










Please tell me you took lots of pics and are going to do a build log








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13870655*
> I wonder if Meshing the Side window would have the same cooling properties than putting in a big fan?


On my Sniper it made the temps worse. I dropped almost 5C off both GPU's and the CPU by covering the mesh. The only reason I can think of for this is the it messes with the air tunnel effect cases have.


----------



## The Red Dojo

*wave*


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo;13874763*
> I finally got around to doing a few photos, but unfortunately for you guys, I'm a horrible photographer...
> 
> Still 2 things left to do on it. Waiting for a 64-1 card reader to occupy the space under the NZXT Sentry then I'll be moving the ASUS dvd drive down into the empty space and stealthing it. Still trying to get around to making a false floor as well, got a nice piece of metal waiting in the shop off a Microwave shroud.
> 
> Oh, and sorry but I doubt I'm going to be able to take time to do a work log, didn't really do anything I'd consider crazy and extremely difficult to replicate though. Even the radiator up top just took a lot of cutting, nothing too brain intensive.
> 
> I think after I did the cutting for the roof I finally just got pissed off at modding and modding and modding and I just wanted to finish the darn thing. Not bad for my very first ground up build though I guess


Looks great to me. Great use of available unused space.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Cheers for that, I just honestly think I'd have done it a lot cleaner if I'd have taken my time. Who knows, maybe I'll get around to tidying it up a bit more.

Oh, and wire management sucks with all the stuff I have in this thing, lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo;13874956*
> Cheers for that, I just honestly think I'd have done it a lot cleaner if I'd have taken my time. Who knows, maybe I'll get around to tidying it up a bit more.
> 
> Oh, and wire management sucks with all the stuff I have in this thing, lol


I know the feeling, once the HDD cage comes out, you loose a lot of area to hide stuff. For a first time mod, 100% great work! The only thing I would do is flip the SSD and the HDD, the SSD is upside down and the silver I feel would look better than the PBC on the HDD. I thought about setting mine up much like yours, but I went the route of putting my rad up front. A few questions, how well does the top panel seal? Second, how good is the flow of air through the rad? Third, the mesh on the res, drive covers or did you find something that looks a lot like the stock stuff?


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13876028*
> I know the feeling, once the HDD cage comes out, you loose a lot of area to hide stuff. For a first time mod, 100% great work! The only thing I would do is flip the SSD and the HDD, the SSD is upside down and the silver I feel would look better than the PBC on the HDD. I thought about setting mine up much like yours, but I went the route of putting my rad up front. A few questions, how well does the top panel seal? Second, how good is the flow of air through the rad? Third, the mesh on the res, drive covers or did you find something that looks a lot like the stock stuff?


I originally had the HDD flipped the other way to begin with but I think the reason I did that was because the SSD power was opposite sided so it was kinda pick and choose which one is showing bottom.

1] The Radiator is actually all the way down to the metal, it's recessed into the plastic with nothing underneath. I'm guessing you mean how well does it go back together? It's all clipped in like it was before in stock positions









2] The air flow is GREAT. Then again I am running a couple of AP-15's up there but still, only running them at 70% to cut noise and it's perfect. I'm definitely going to be adding my 5850 to the loop in about a month. Check out my temps at the following link whilst doing Small FFT on Prime95. http://i54.tinypic.com/1534shw.png

3] The mesh I actually bought a sheet from some guy on Ebay at the following link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260772945594 . I will say it's stainless and I wish I could've found aluminum or a softer metal to make it easier to work with.

That sheet is twice as wide as what you need for the front, but will only cover about half of the drive bay above where my resevoir is. I just hammered out the stock piece till flat, matched it up to the new one, then cut it with a very thin band saw, painted it flat black, put it in the front panel with the filtration material then flipped over the black XSPC resevoir cover and used the screws to fasten the mesh down to it with the cover as well. The holes are rectangles as opposed to rounded shapes though, and it's all woven, not stamped and one piece so the edges will fray if you're not extra careful. Also, the holes are about #14.

As far as the drive cage is concerned, I actually cut it down to 3 capacity and rotated it 90 degrees and was going to put the drives back in it but I missdrilled something and haven't been back to the shop to remedy it. Anyway, when it's rotated 90 degrees the cage actually butts up perfectly to the front 120mm fan so air pushes through there GREAT. If you're going to try this, MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE CAGE ORIENTATED CORRECTLY!! Otherwise the tabs for the drives won't be out the back so installation of drives will be a ***** and you'll have to redrill the holes... Not that that's the reason I haven't finished mine or anything... *whistles* I'm still planning on doing this, but wasn't going to say anything ;P Just have to make 2 more holes and it's in.


----------



## DireLeon2010




----------



## The Red Dojo

Wish this case was just 2 inches taller and deeper...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo;13884117*
> Wish this case was just 2 inches taller and deeper...


So do all of the rest of us. You're gonna have to change your system name. Disguised profanity is still profanity which is against OCN TOS. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## The Red Dojo

How nice of not only yourself, but Blitz6804, to point that out. Bit prudish around here.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo;13886380*
> How nice of not only yourself, but Blitz6804, to point that out. Bit prudish around here.


Not Prudish, just family friendly. This is meant to be a Professional Site and as such people are expected to act in a professional manner, which means no profanity. You should have known that when you signed up as you had to check a box that stated that you had read and understood the Terms Of Service to register and the no profanity rule is clearly spelled out in the TOS. Besides, the use of profanity is a crutch used by people who aren't intelligent enough to get their views and points across with them. Any time I see profanity in a post I automatically deduct 40 IQ points from what I would have perceived it to be without it. I also tend to to put anything they say into question much more so that I would if they didn't resort to it. Profanity is childish, juvenile, and unnecessary and not tolerated here at OCN, which is one of the main reasons I have stuck around here as long as I had.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13886477*
> Not Prudish, just family friendly. This is meant to be a Professional Site and as such people are expected to act in a professional manner, which means no profanity. You should have known that when you signed up as you had to check a box that stated that you had read and understood the Terms Of Service to register and the no profanity rule is clearly spelled out in the TOS. Besides, the use of profanity is a crutch used by people who aren't intelligent enough to get their views and points across with them. Any time I see profanity in a post I automatically deduct 40 IQ points from what I would have perceived it to be without it. I also tend to to put anything they say into question much more so that I would if they didn't resort to it. Profanity is childish, juvenile, and unnecessary and not tolerated here at OCN, which is one of the main reasons I have stuck around here as long as I had.


Well after all the trouble you and I have been through, I must be at like -1000 LOL!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo;13886380*
> How nice of not only yourself, but Blitz6804, to point that out. Bit prudish around here.


We'd love to have you stay around, but if getting a handle on the profanity after the warm welcome I and others in the club have given you, you're free to mosey on out to greener pastures.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Deduct all you like, generalization is hilarity. I'm sure there are better places for me than here. *wave*

Edit***

It is my fault for not realizing this place was as family friendly as it is. Apologies btw.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo;13886527*
> Deduct all you like, generalization is hilarity. I'm sure there are better places for me than here. *wave*


Goodbye. Even I, the club leader, got spanked just two days ago for the very same and nobody saw me cry about it.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

The owner of this website has stated several times that we will not tolerate profanity or any substitution thereof. Don't like it? Well I can't help you with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin;2540768*
> We are a community who has always looked to help people in a professional manner. Some acronyms are synonymous with swearing - which we have never allowed. We have also stated that attempts to circumvent our attempts to keep this community professional are not welcomed either. This is NOT a censorship issue - but rather, Overclock.net keeping true to what we have always been/continue to strive to be.
> 
> *If you want a place to swear and speak in internet lingo, this is not it - never has been.*


----------



## The Red Dojo

As I said, apologies for not realizing it was as family orientated here. No issues from me with any of you guys. Learned a lot of stuff here and it's a great site.


----------



## Rockr69

Apologies accepted and you are welcome to stay, just no poopiemouth.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Probably best if I move on as suggested to avoid future issues. I'm sure I'll lurk, it's a good repository of information, just not quite my scene.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo;13886674*
> Probably best if I move on as suggested to avoid future issues. I'm sure I'll lurk, it's a good repository of information, just not quite my scene.


Well come back and see us anytime.


----------



## The Red Dojo

May do that from time to time but as I said, I'll really probably just lurk and I doubt I'll post again as I'll not be on my toes about what I type.

No reason to not be civil about things though.







Can understand the 'no profanity' thing completely. It does help with establishing a decent community dedicated to the most effective way of spreading knowledge.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13886504*
> Well after all the trouble you and I have been through, I must be at like -1000 LOL!!!


It's fluctuated but not nearly that much.


----------



## Xyrate

Anyone know where I can find AP14 or AP15 for a reasonable price? Seems sold out everywhere or $30 a fan. Really want to do push pull on my H60. Or can anyone else recommend a good quiet fan?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

my comrades

Im loking for this image:



but bigger

help !!!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13888129*
> Anyone know where I can find AP14 or AP15 for a reasonable price? Seems sold out everywhere or $30 a fan. Really want to do push pull on my H60. Or can anyone else recommend a good quiet fan?


How about HERE (i've bought lots of stuff from them).


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13888129*
> Anyone know where I can find AP14 or AP15 for a reasonable price? Seems sold out everywhere or $30 a fan. Really want to do push pull on my H60. Or can anyone else recommend a good quiet fan?


There were some for sale in the MarketPlace here at OCN earlier today. Didn't check the price though or how many they had.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13888596*
> How about HERE (i've bought lots of stuff from them).


That is over priced, but in stock. Scythe needs to start making more of these fans. They come in stock, sell out in 2 months nation wide, people wait 2 months waiting for more, then it starts all over again.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13888789*
> There were some for sale in the MarketPlace here at OCN earlier today. Didn't check the price though or how many they had.


Damn, guess I will have to keep searching market place in hopes of another sale because I'm not sure I'm ready to drop $50 on 2 fans for my CPU cooler. That just seems like a bit overpriced


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you have a fan controller or your motherboard supports fan speed control with 3pin fans grab a couple of Yate Loon High Speeds and turn them down to around 1600 to 1800 rpm's so they aren't as loud. They have as much static pressure as the AP15's and can be found for about $5 each quite often.


----------



## linkin93

nom nom nom I love new CPU's, this one arrived while I was having breakfast


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


nom nom nom I love new CPU's, this one arrived while I was having breakfast



















What is it exactly? My eyes are not that good anymore.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13889791*
> If you have a fan controller or your motherboard supports fan speed control with 3pin fans grab a couple of Yate Loon High Speeds and turn them down to around 1600 to 1800 rpm's so they aren't as loud. They have as much static pressure as the AP15's and can be found for about $5 each quite often.


Thanks for the recommendation, will have to look into those because doesn't seem like I will get a good deal on the AP-14/15s.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Looks like a 955 BE That bad boy is 114.00 on the egg now. Amazing price for such a power house.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Looks like a 955 BE That bad boy is 114.00 on the egg now. Amazing price for such a power house.


Seriously tempted to pull the trigger on one to replace my C2 965BE. I heard the 955BE runs cooler and OCs better.


----------



## Evil262

Well, I killed my g11 last night... Spilt a cup of juice on the poor thing. New keyboard that's much more fitting with the scout incoming!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*


Deduct all you like, generalization is hilarity. I'm sure there are better places for me than here. *wave*

Edit***

It is my fault for not realizing this place was as family friendly as it is. Apologies btw.


Whatever.
Its a courtesy thing,not a family thing.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13891410*
> Seriously tempted to pull the trigger on one to replace my C2 965BE. I heard the 955BE runs cooler and OCs better.


The 955 is the same chip all the way up to the 970. If you notice the pricing, about $20 for every.10 Ghz all the way up to the 980 which is 3.7Ghz. Buy a 955 today and OC it and get a 980 for $113. I want to make AMD







my lover


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13890470*
> Looks like a 955 BE That bad boy is 114.00 on the egg now. Amazing price for such a power house.


Yes it is. Quite sick actually considering I paid almost that much for a 550BE.
Anybody got a $120 I can have.... anybody?...


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13890470*
> Looks like a 955 BE That bad boy is 114.00 on the egg now. Amazing price for such a power house.


Correct







Paid $119 AUD for mine, bought it purely because they had C3 chips in stock and my Athlon doesn't like fast RAM.

To anyone with the CM V6GT: Does it work with tall RAM in all four slots? I really want one but it needs to fit with my RAM!!


----------



## rikaldrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13874220*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you took lots of pics and are going to do a build log


I've taken loads of pics I just didn't have a proper worklog.. or didn't have time to update..







I'll post here once I do something interesting. Can I mount a hard drive with one of those rubber screws used for fans? I'll probably mount the hdd on an angle bar then mount the bar with those rubber thingies at the back of the mb tray.. I've got like 30-35mm clearance.


----------



## Rogue1266

Big Congrats on 2200!!! << WOW







Great Job Rocker69 for leading the way!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13889791*
> IThey have as much static pressure as the AP15's and can be found for about $5 each quite often.


No they don't, but they are still good fans and are still king of the bang for buck of good fans. AP-15 are still kings of the CFM/db's. I am taking about mount on a rad.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13898930*
> No they don't, but they are still good fans and are still king of the bang for buck of good fans. AP-15 are still kings of the CFM/db's. I am taking about mount on a rad.


According to the specs I've found they both have a Static Pressure of 2.9 mmH2O.


----------



## Rockr69

WOW!! it seems like yesterday. When I joined up we were all the way back to page 414. Good grief! I'm an old timer round here!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Woot Woot.. 2200 pages. Who would have thunk it.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13899109*
> WOW!! it seems like yesterday. When I joined up we were all the way back to page 414. Good grief! I'm an old timer round here!!!


Your a good man Rockr... You have been a great inspiration to all of us... As well I should have mentioned; 'CONGRATS TO ALL THE TROOPS THAT HELP IN OUR CLUB TO GET IT WERE IT IS TODAY'!!! WWAAAHOO pg.2200! G-D Bless you all!!!!


----------



## Lettuceman

I got my Storm Scout in today. Now just waiting for the rest of my system.

I have a question. Looking through the accessories, I found this strip of clear rings. I'm just wondering, what are they used for?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13904389*
> I got my Storm Scout in today. Now just waiting for the rest of my system.
> 
> I have a question. Looking through the accessories, I found this strip of clear rings. I'm just wondering, what are they used for?


Sound/vibration dampener....thingees for the side fans

Not that they help.


----------



## cajd83

Hello everyone, this is my first post on here, I just wanted to let people know, as I have found out the hard way. That the gigabyte gtx 570 OC windforce x3 edition does NOT fit in the Storm Scout case WITHOUT having to cut out some of the HDD rack/enclosure. When I was researching for my new card, even on the gigabyte web side, the cards was stated to be the same length as a Reference card, But I can tell you it was a good 1/2 inch longer. I will post some pics if anyone is interested on how I managed to fit the 11 inch card.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cajd83;13905145*
> Hello everyone, this is my first post on here, I just wanted to let people know, as I have found out the hard way. That the gigabyte gtx 570 OC windforce x3 edition does NOT fit in the Storm Scout case WITHOUT having to cut out some of the HDD rack/enclosure. When I was researching for my new card, even on the gigabyte web side, the cards was stated to be the same length as a Reference card, But I can tell you it was a good 1/2 inch longer. I will post some pics if anyone is interested on how I managed to fit the 11 inch card.


Welcome aboard and yes we want to see.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cajd83;13905145*
> Hello everyone, this is my first post on here, I just wanted to let people know, as I have found out the hard way. That the gigabyte gtx 570 OC windforce x3 edition does NOT fit in the Storm Scout case WITHOUT having to cut out some of the HDD rack/enclosure. When I was researching for my new card, even on the gigabyte web side, the cards was stated to be the same length as a Reference card, But I can tell you it was a good 1/2 inch longer. I will post some pics if anyone is interested on how I managed to fit the 11 inch card.


For sure post pics when done!


----------



## linkin93

Has anyone here got the V6GT cooler? Does it fit with tall RAM in all four slots??


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;13907256*
> Has anyone here got the V6GT cooler? Does it fit with tall RAM in all four slots??


I've never had one. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13904776*
> Sound/vibration dampener....thingees for the side fans
> 
> Not that they help.


Ah I gotcha, they just for side fans?

I'm not even gonna use side fans, so I guess they are useless to me


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cajd83;13905145*
> Hello everyone, this is my first post on here, I just wanted to let people know, as I have found out the hard way. That the gigabyte gtx 570 OC windforce x3 edition does NOT fit in the Storm Scout case WITHOUT having to cut out some of the HDD rack/enclosure. When I was researching for my new card, even on the gigabyte web side, the cards was stated to be the same length as a Reference card, But I can tell you it was a good 1/2 inch longer. I will post some pics if anyone is interested on how I managed to fit the 11 inch card.


Great Information.. there is a Chart for Length of Video cards on Page one.. Just plug in your Data so you can help someone down the line for it.

Thanks again.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13904776*
> Sound/vibration dampener....thingees for the side fans
> 
> Not that they help.


No.. It is the actual blades of the Fan Vent. The only thing to do Sin changing out the window is lower your fan speed. Wire your fans in series. That will slow them both down to a level that will ventilate but not irritate.


----------



## Lettuceman

I'm gonna mod myself a new window.

I'm just wondering, what thickness should I go for of acrylic or plexiglass?


----------



## Evil262

I believe mine is 3mm. The standard window is 2mm


----------



## Lettuceman

Thanks. I think I'll go for an 1/8" then.


----------



## Darylrese

has anyone got any recommendations for side fans on the storm scout that arnt noisy? I know the side panel makes quite a bit of noise but you must be able to buy some decent lower RPM fans that arnt too annoying with the standard side window?

I have 1 x Antec 900 fan in the bottom mount, set to low on the built in controller and its quiet but i would ideally like 2!

I have:

2 x Gentle Typhoon AP15's on my H50 (Push, Pull exhaust)
1 x coolermaster storm scout top exhaust fan (standard)
1 x Corsair H50 fan mounted in 5.25inch bays as intake
1 x coolermaster 140mm fan intake infront of HDD bay (standard)
1 x Antec 900 blue LED fan in bottom side window mount @ low speed

Keeps my 6950 29 degrees idle and 62 under load and my 1090T at 27degrees idle and 48 under load but there is a huge amount of hot air coming out the H50 radiator when playing games and makes my room hot within half an hour!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Just thought i'd check in with two new pics, they're in my album here also



























New fan and two extra uv 12inch cathodes, look in the album link in my signature to see the pictures with a description etc


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;13916521*
> has anyone got any recommendations for side fans on the storm scout that arnt noisy? I know the side panel makes quite a bit of noise but you must be able to buy some decent lower RPM fans that arnt too annoying with the standard side window?
> 
> I have 1 x Antec 900 fan in the bottom mount, set to low on the built in controller and its quiet but i would ideally like 2!
> 
> I have:
> 
> 2 x Gentle Typhoon AP15's on my H50 (Push, Pull exhaust)
> 1 x coolermaster storm scout top exhaust fan (standard)
> 1 x Corsair H50 fan mounted in 5.25inch bays as intake
> 1 x coolermaster 140mm fan intake infront of HDD bay (standard)
> 1 x Antec 900 blue LED fan in bottom side window mount @ low speed
> 
> Keeps my 6950 29 degrees idle and 62 under load and my 1090T at 27degrees idle and 48 under load but there is a huge amount of hot air coming out the H50 radiator when playing games and makes my room hot within half an hour!


i've never had fans on the sidepanel, and i have a custom window without any fan grills now, but i do remember someone saying that the fan grills on the stock window cause fans to be really noisy when they're attached there, something worth looking into? fans normally sound louder on a sidepanel to a degree anyways, just because of where they are, when you think about it


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13916583*
> i've never had fans on the sidepanel, and i have a custom window without any fan grills now, but i do remember someone saying that the fan grills on the stock window cause fans to be really noisy when they're attached there, something worth looking into? fans normally sound louder on a sidepanel to a degree anyways, just because of where they are, when you think about it


Yep I agree but how do you keep your GPU cool? The storm scout hasnt got the best intakes in the world at the front and exhaust doesnt seem as good as my old antec 900? I miss having a 200mm fan at the top!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;13916685*
> Yep I agree but how do you keep your GPU cool? The storm scout hasnt got the best intakes in the world at the front and exhaust doesnt seem as good as my old antec 900? I miss having a 200mm fan at the top!


gpu has a really nice cooler on it made by gigabyte, never seen it over 65*C unless its overvolted and overclocked







i have this fan on the front as of yesterday and its made things even better, i practice good cable management and i left room between my two drives for the front intake to get some air through the hdd cage too, my cpu temps are pretty good too, i mean if you wanted to, you could carefully cut the fan grills of the stock window, just make sure you're brave enough first, that should reduce the noise from them a little, the air getting sucked over them makes it whine, i had a fan on the stock window for all of 5 minutes when i first got my case, and i instantly hated the idea lol

as for the top fan, its suggested that the top be taken off and the grill be cut out, i dont have the tools or the skills to do that to mine myself at the minute, but you can do the same to the front intake too, gives better airflow


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;13916521*
> has anyone got any recommendations for side fans on the storm scout that arnt noisy? I know the side panel makes quite a bit of noise but you must be able to buy some decent lower RPM fans that arnt too annoying with the standard side window?
> 
> I have 1 x Antec 900 fan in the bottom mount, set to low on the built in controller and its quiet but i would ideally like 2!
> 
> I have:
> 
> 2 x Gentle Typhoon AP15's on my H50 (Push, Pull exhaust)
> 1 x coolermaster storm scout top exhaust fan (standard)
> 1 x Corsair H50 fan mounted in 5.25inch bays as intake
> 1 x coolermaster 140mm fan intake infront of HDD bay (standard)
> 1 x Antec 900 blue LED fan in bottom side window mount @ low speed
> 
> Keeps my 6950 29 degrees idle and 62 under load and my 1090T at 27degrees idle and 48 under load but there is a huge amount of hot air coming out the H50 radiator when playing games and makes my room hot within half an hour!


I have a CM R-4 120mm on mine and it was quite at about 800rpm,the R-4 is 2000 RPM and it kept my cards cool for the most part, and would keep them cool when, I did some heavy loads, but thats when the noise came in on the stock window with anything above 800rpm, so I made a Lexan window and just drilled a 120mm hole and put the same 120mm CM R4 back, so now when I crank every thing up I just hear the sound of wind going through the CM R4.








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091&cm_re=cm_fans-_-35-103-091-_-Product


----------



## Darylrese

Thank-you for your suggestions! Don't get me wrong, my case does stay quite cool i just wondered if having 2 side fans made it even better...obviously it doesnt. With only 1 140mm exhaust at the top, my H50 seems to be kicking out most of the hot air, therefore I guess heating up the radiator / CPU more than it would if more air could escape out of the top exhaust fan?

I have a feeling my graphics card kicks out hot air into the case which is probably why the air coming out the h50 radiator is so warm when playing games for an hour


----------



## ca4life

Hey, can the heatsink Thermalright Venomous X fit in the Storm scout?
The dimensions of it are 127 x 63 x 160 mm.
Heres a link of it : http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835109030&Tpk=N82E16835109030


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ca4life;13917678*
> Hey, can the heatsink Thermalright Venomous X fit in the Storm scout?
> The dimensions of it are 127 x 63 x 160 mm.
> Heres a link of it : http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835109030&Tpk=N82E16835109030


hmmm i just had to rethink my post bigtime, it might not fit, cut out a two bits of cardboard, one for the width and length, and the other for the height and sit them where they would roughly need to be over the motherboard to make sure its going to fit


----------



## B NEGATIVE

i just put a fan filter between the fan and the holes,quietened it down a lot. and knocked 6c off my Cards. i do use enzotech ramsinks on my 5770's tho,made 2c difference to my mem temps


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;13916685*
> Yep I agree but how do you keep your GPU cool? The storm scout hasnt got the best intakes in the world at the front and exhaust doesnt seem as good as my old antec 900? I miss having a 200mm fan at the top!


You can put a 120mm (or maybe even a 140mm) fan into the drive bays.


----------



## linkin93

Hey guys, how does this cooling setup sound?

CM V6GT
2x 1850RPM Gentle Typhoons
Arctic Silver 5

+ some more arcti clean, I'm running out


----------



## nicolasl46

I did some cutting on my Scout today







I took out the rear metal mesh to get better air-flow for my exhaust H50, and hopefully quiet down my fans a little bit. Noise did go down a tiny bit, and hopefully air flows better. And I also moved the blue cold cathode to the top part of the case (since it was too bright where it was before) like you guys recommended and it looks a lot better.


----------



## cajd83

The gigabyte gtx570 oc windforce editions board is only 9.5 inches long but the windforce cooler is 11 inches, here is some pics of my hacking, slightly rushed job, but will clean it up in a few wks when I add an SSD and another storage drive, only problem when I cut into the metal was that the hdd cage now has a little bit of play so I might zip tie it from the back to the other side so that the slide mounts on the hdd's dont slip out. also FYI's I have done the modded clear side panel and Red cold cathodes and Red CM LED Fan on the hyper 212 cooler. The red line is to show where I had to cut.

















[/IMG]


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cajd83*


The gigabyte gtx570 oc windforce editions board is only 9.5 inches long but the windforce cooler is 11 inches, here is some pics of my hacking, slightly rushed job, but will clean it up in a few wks when I add an SSD and another storage drive, only problem when I cut into the metal was that the hdd cage now has a little bit of play so I might zip tie it from the back to the other side so that the slide mounts on the hdd's dont slip out. also FYI's I have done the modded clear side panel and Red cold cathodes and Red CM LED Fan on the hyper 212 cooler. The red line is to show where I had to cut.

















[/IMG]


That's a good solution, but you better get that metal dust out of there. I can only imagine the trouble that would cause.

This is a prime example of if want something to go in this case there's nothing to stop you if you have the courage to cut it. Remember my motto Scouts, CUT THAT SCOUT!!


----------



## cajd83

yeah cheers, mate, Probly should give it a good dust down, lol.


----------



## cajd83

Just a few more pics for luck , lol. Like i said earlier I will clean up all the dodgy edges when I get a chance, I just wanted to get the card in lol.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Get that oxide dust out!
If you clean up the edges,your noise level should drop too.


----------



## cajd83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13925900*
> Get that oxide dust out!
> If you clean up the edges,your noise level should drop too.


Yeah thanks, Ive since given the case a good clean out, so no residual metal filings or dust left in the case. Beside the "normal dust bunnies" lol. Was a bonus that I got the Windforce OC edition as I only ordered the Reference GTX 570 ( because I knew it would fit!!) so I was was happy and annoyed when I received the OC edition but HAVING to cut my case to make it fit was not part of the plan.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I love cutting cases up,my scout is getting a triple rad in the top and a 120 on the rear....
going to look SWEEEEEEET when its done,just pricing a loop for it now but the rads i want aint in stock.


----------



## nicolasl46

Guys, any ideas where can i put this left over from my shroud? I vas thinking to glue it on top of my psu to blow air to my gpu. Oh, and here are a few more pics of progress so far.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## AliasOfMyself

just a small update of where i have all 4 of my cathodes as of about 10 minutes ago, very purplish!


----------



## Rockr69

General Rockr69's POTW
AliasOfMyself's - A.o.M in majestic purple


----------



## unimatrixzero

Happy Father's Day to all the Dad's of the CMSSC.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Great Job.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13927220*
> just a small update of where i have all 4 of my cathodes as of about 10 minutes ago, very purplish!


I'm really digging the 4 cathodes. Looks very exciting.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13927845*
> I'm really digging the 4 cathodes. Looks very exciting.


thankyou







you should see the 140mm white led xigmatek fan i have on the front of my case









btw i've asked about those cathode light controllers, just waiting on an email back from them, so hopefully i'll know soon


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cajd83;13923313*
> yeah cheers, mate, Probly should give it a good dust down, lol.


Try ya some of this U Channel to clean up your cut..










http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13927280*
> General Rockr69's POTW
> AliasOfMyself's - A.o.M in majestic purple


Nice 'Cath' set-up AliasOfMyself!!!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Tell me they aint sunbeamtech firestarters in there??


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


has anyone got any recommendations for side fans on the storm scout that arnt noisy? I know the side panel makes quite a bit of noise but you must be able to buy some decent lower RPM fans that arnt too annoying with the standard side window?

I have 1 x Antec 900 fan in the bottom mount, set to low on the built in controller and its quiet but i would ideally like 2!

I have:

2 x Gentle Typhoon AP15's on my H50 (Push, Pull exhaust) 
1 x coolermaster storm scout top exhaust fan (standard)
1 x Corsair H50 fan mounted in 5.25inch bays as intake 
1 x coolermaster 140mm fan intake infront of HDD bay (standard)
1 x Antec 900 blue LED fan in bottom side window mount @ low speed

Keeps my 6950 29 degrees idle and 62 under load and my 1090T at 27degrees idle and 48 under load but there is a huge amount of hot air coming out the H50 radiator when playing games and makes my room hot within half an hour!


Beyond the debates on window panel fans, to address your question, I recommend *Noctua*.

I have gone 100% Noctua case fans on my entire SS for (about) a year, and have never looked back.

C


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;13929354*
> Nice 'Cath' set-up AliasOfMyself!!!!


thankyou, i spent a while working out where to put them over the last few days lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13929451*
> Tell me they aint sunbeamtech firestarters in there??


lol firestarters.. the cathodes are all sharkoon ones, one set is a good 8-9 months old, the other set i bought a few days back, the light controller is made by sunbeamtech though, and i've had no problems with it, just love for it instead


----------



## B NEGATIVE

if the inverter is sunbeamteach,i would remove it pronto.
google sunbeamtech inverters and look at the horror stories....

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1123949
http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=63154
http://www.xoxideforums.com/case-design-cutting/32630-ccfl-inverter-explosions.html
http://www.casemodgod.com/ccfl_inverter_rant.htm
the bottom link is probably the best as it shows pictures of what happens when they let go....
thats just a few......be careful with them.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13936812*
> if the inverter is sunbeamteach,i would remove it pronto.
> google sunbeamtech inverters and look at the horror stories....
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1123949
> http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=63154
> http://www.xoxideforums.com/case-design-cutting/32630-ccfl-inverter-explosions.html
> http://www.casemodgod.com/ccfl_inverter_rant.htm
> the bottom link is probably the best as it shows pictures of what happens when they let go....
> thats just a few......be careful with them.


lol nope its literally just the light controller thats made by them, all 4 cathodes and both of their inverters are made by sharkoon and came with the cathodes, with air from the front fan blowing on where i have them hidden behind the hdd cage cover








but some of those look pretty nasty! i've used sharkoon cathodes with the inverters they come with for the last 3 years now i think, never had a problem with them, but thanks for the headsup, i wont buy any sunbeam cathodes or inverters








EDIT i just noticed the date on those threads, unless there's something more recent, i'd be inclined to think they stopped using cheap inverters, well at least most companies, such as sharkoon and lamptron, i've seen what the old inverters look like too, cheap silver or see through plastic casing with cheap parts inside them, i got a green set of cathodes for my old rig and those still work now around say.. 2 years later, made by sharkoon


----------



## nitrousoxide10

OK figured it was time for an update. My sister came for a visit and brought her camera. She took a few pics of my system (140 to be exact). I picked out a few to post here. I made a few changes since posting pics last time. I threw some heatshrink on the PCIe wires to hide the yellow, changed my HDD and Power LEDs to blue, and installed a DVD drive in the 3.5" bays. I had the DVD drive in a 5" bay for awhile and my H50 in the back as exhaust, but my temps rose about 5 degrees. So my H50 is back in the front as intake, and I still have an optical drive when I need it.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

A few more pics.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13937678*
> A few more pics.


THAT LOOKS AWESOME!!!!! Well done Oxide. I have said this before and i will say it again, this looks simple but incredibly smart!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

simple and smart is good







at least you didnt go crazy with cathodes like i have, currently thinking about strapping an 80mm fan to both inverters, even though i dont think the ones i have will catch fire, i dont want to take that level of risk with my machine, would sooner be safe than have a smouldering charred wreck anyday lol


----------



## DireLeon2010

Wow! Haven't seen this for sale for awhile.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103652


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;13938768*
> THAT LOOKS AWESOME!!!!! Well done Oxide. I have said this before and i will say it again, this looks simple but incredibly smart!


Thanks Jamyy! I'm going for something that stands out but still looks like a PC


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13938940*
> simple and smart is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least you didnt go crazy with cathodes like i have, currently thinking about strapping an 80mm fan to both inverters, even though i dont think the ones i have will catch fire, i dont want to take that level of risk with my machine, would sooner be safe than have a smouldering charred wreck anyday lol


Thanks! I agree having my PC lit up with flames because of a CC inverter would not impress me!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Thanks! I agree having my PC lit up with flames because of a CC inverter would not impress me!


the lighting effect would look nice if the money or the machine didnt matter at all, which lets face it, isnt a reality lol!

i think at least my older tubes and their inverter are fine, i mean i've been using the light controller a LOT because it looks too cool, i think the amount of flashing i've had the inverter make the tubes do speaks for itself lol, the new set i bought at the end of the week should be just as good









an afterthought here though, any of us with cathodes, and i dont just mean scouts here, should be turning those things off if they're going to leave the machine on overnight or any situation where you'd be leaving the machine powered without you sat at it for long periods, really for 99% of people that kinda goes without saying, but some people do need to know that its not a good idea to leave them on for really long periods of time


----------



## Trevante

I apologize if this has been covered in the thread already, but I couldn't find anything when searching.

A long time ago, I tripped over and accidentally pulled on my headphone cord while it was plugged into my Storm Scout and I think it caused some minor damage to the headphone jack. My headphones are only recognized if I pull slightly downward on the headphone connector. If I let go for one second, it says the headphones are not plugged in.

Obviously I can't stand to hold my headphone connector in place while using the computer, is it feasible to take apart the case and repair it myself? Or would CoolerMaster send me a replacement front I/O panel?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trevante*


I apologize if this has been covered in the thread already, but I couldn't find anything when searching.

A long time ago, I tripped over and accidentally pulled on my headphone cord while it was plugged into my Storm Scout and I think it caused some minor damage to the headphone jack. My headphones are only recognized if I pull slightly downward on the headphone connector. If I let go for one second, it says the headphones are not plugged in.

Obviously I can't stand to hold my headphone connector in place while using the computer, is it feasible to take apart the case and repair it myself? Or would CoolerMaster send me a replacement front I/O panel?


i'd say its worth asking them in an email first, they're probably going to want cash for it, i mean it could just be that you need to solder it back in, cant hurt to look at it while you wait for them to reply


----------



## Trevante

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


i'd say its worth asking them in an email first, they're probably going to want cash for it, i mean it could just be that you need to solder it back in, cant hurt to look at it while you wait for them to reply










Thanks for your quick reply.

Sure, I wouldn't mind paying for it, especially since my own clumsiness caused it lol. I was just wondering if anyone had any experiences with or instructions to take off the top of the case and access the front I/O panel. I'd much rather do a quick solder job if that's all it needs lol.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trevante*


Thanks for your quick reply.

Sure, I wouldn't mind paying for it, especially since my own clumsiness caused it lol. I was just wondering if anyone had any experiences with or instructions to take off the top of the case and access the front I/O panel. I'd much rather do a quick solder job if that's all it needs lol.


have a dig through the links on the first page of this thread, its where i found out how to get access to the io panel when i had a short causing my machine to reboot









EDIT: Saved you some time, here's how to remove the top and get access to the IO panel


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trevante*


Thanks for your quick reply.

Sure, I wouldn't mind paying for it, especially since my own clumsiness caused it lol. I was just wondering if anyone had any experiences with or instructions to take off the top of the case and access the front I/O panel. I'd much rather do a quick solder job if that's all it needs lol.


Its just screws really, i have taken mine apart fully. Its real easy. If you need any help don't hesitate to ask.

On anther note, guess what i just bought!!

An MSI 6870 Twin Frozr II OC!!!!!!! Got it for Â£150 inc postage. The scout is going to be happy on Wednesday when it gets a clean and a new gfx card.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


On anther note, guess what i just bought!!

An MSI 6870 Twin Frozr II OC!!!!!!! Got it for Â£150 inc postage. The scout is going to be happy on Wednesday when it gets a clean and a new gfx card.










you do know that a 5870 is actually quicker than the 6870 dont ya? the 6870 just has more features







but very nice price i got to admit, where did you get it?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


A few more pics.




















 That is just Beautiful!!!
Great Work!!







Rep+ twice bud!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


On anther note, guess what i just bought!!

An MSI 6870 Twin Frozr II OC!!!!!!! Got it for Â£150 inc postage. The scout is going to be happy on Wednesday when it gets a clean and a new gfx card.










 Very nice... I just bought me Gigabytes Radeon HD 6850. Were I live I can't really get much of a choice out here. I'd have to order over-sea's! Then I'm just paying way to much.. I'm still waiting on it, won't get it for another day or two..


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


you do know that a 5870 is actually quicker than the 6870 dont ya? the 6870 just has more features







but very nice price i got to admit, where did you get it?


Yeah it is suppose to replace the 5770. But it smashes the 5770 and it is on par with the 5870 at times. This card is ALOT cooler, needs less power, supports 4 displays and is 12db quieter. Oh and i forgot to mention its 9 and a half inches. I got it from www.aria.co.uk who are also selling an XFX 6870 + 2 free games for Â£130 inc shipping. Aria are excellent, i couldn't recommend them more.

I would have loved to have the 5870 but they are just so hard to come by nowadays and you have to pay through the nose for one.

PS: i also got a free game with the 6870.


----------



## H969

Found this posted by (ehume) in the air cooling section and just thought it could be useful








I know there are a lot of ways to fit extra fans in the bay area, but it always seems someone is looking for another way...
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...y-warning.html


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


Its just screws really, i have taken mine apart fully. Its real easy. If you need any help don't hesitate to ask.

On anther note, guess what i just bought!!

An MSI 6870 Twin Frozr II OC!!!!!!! Got it for Â£150 inc postage. The scout is going to be happy on Wednesday when it gets a clean and a new gfx card.










Congrats on the GPU upgrade!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


That is just Beautiful!!!
Great Work!!







Rep+ twice bud!!!









Very nice... I just bought me Gigabytes Radeon HD 6850. Were I live I can't really get much of a choice out here. I'd have to order over-sea's! Then I'm just paying way to much.. I'm still waiting on it, won't get it for another day or two..


Thanks Rogue! Appreciated!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Found this posted by (ehume) in the air cooling section and just thought it could be useful








I know there are a lot of ways to fit extra fans in the bay area, but it always seems someone is looking for another way...
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...y-warning.html


Nice! Never thought of mounting it like that. In my experience an intake fan in the 5" bays drops temps significantly. Just put one in my buddys case, and MB temps dropped about 8*C.


----------



## linkin93

I have some more stuff on the way, stay tuned...

Mouse pad has a great surface for the G500 btw.


----------



## Trevante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;13941615*
> have a dig through the links on the first page of this thread, its where i found out how to get access to the io panel when i had a short causing my machine to reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Saved you some time, here's how to remove the top and get access to the IO panel


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;13941671*
> Its just screws really, i have taken mine apart fully. Its real easy. If you need any help don't hesitate to ask.


Thanks guys! I'll take a crack at it tomorrow and hopefully fix it! I appreciate the help!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13937678*
> A few more pics.


Very nice pics Nitro.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13941974*
> Found this posted by (ehume) in the air cooling section and just thought it could be useful
> I know there are a lot of ways to fit extra fans in the bay area, but it always seems someone is looking for another way...
> http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/1037539-intake-fan-5-25-bay-warning.html


If you put your ccfl inverters in there with that fan you can do dual duty. Additional mobo, ram, and cpu cooling as well as cool the inverters.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;13941832*
> Yeah it is suppose to replace the 5770. But it smashes the 5770 and it is on par with the 5870 at times. This card is ALOT cooler, needs less power, supports 4 displays and is 12db quieter. Oh and i forgot to mention its 9 and a half inches. I got it from www.aria.co.uk who are also selling an XFX 6870 + 2 free games for £130 inc shipping. Aria are excellent, i couldn't recommend them more.
> 
> I would have loved to have the 5870 but they are just so hard to come by nowadays and you have to pay through the nose for one.
> 
> PS: i also got a free game with the 6870.


looks like a bargain to me, never had an XFX card before either lol.. the last time i had a card come with a free game it was an Asus HD3870 and it came with company of heroes, which i gave away because its not my kinda game lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trevante;13947042*
> Thanks guys! I'll take a crack at it tomorrow and hopefully fix it! I appreciate the help!


hope you get it fixed, use the rear outputs if its screwed though?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Very nice pics Nitro.


Thanks unimatrixzero!


----------



## Darylrese

Oxide - Are you seeing lower temps by having your H50 mounted in the drive bay??

Im guessing you have it as intake?

Love the look of your system by the way...looks great with the new side window too


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


A few more pics.






































Very nice clean build!! Congrats!! For all your hard work!!!







+reps


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13948406*
> If you put your ccfl inverters in there with that fan you can do dual duty. Additional mobo, ram, and cpu cooling as well as cool the inverters.


Another good point, thx Papa:thumb:


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;13952886*
> Oxide - Are you seeing lower temps by having your H50 mounted in the drive bay??
> 
> Im guessing you have it as intake?
> 
> Love the look of your system by the way...looks great with the new side window too


Yup it's intake. And my temps at idle are about 5*C cooler with this setup vs. having it as exhaust in the back. Sorry I forget what the load temp difference is.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trevante;13947042*
> Thanks guys! I'll take a crack at it tomorrow and hopefully fix it! I appreciate the help!


Coming from someone who has done the same thing, hp and mic jack, they're broken on the inside. My solder at the connector was fine. If your Scout is less than a year old CM will RMA the front panel. Of course they will want a DNA sample, a complete history of your life and Christmas will come an go before you get it. but they'll do it for you.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13953645*
> Very nice clean build!! Congrats!! For all your hard work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +reps


Thanks for the kind words and the +rep!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13937678*
> A few more pics.


You've taken blue and created the best looking blue theme in a Scout I've ever seen.

I'm creating a new category here at the original CMSSC, General Rockr69's POTM, Pic of the Month and you have the honor of being the first winner! Congrats!


----------



## Rockr69

General Rockr69's POTM
nitousoxide10's - UD3 OC'd









Congrats!!!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13954200*
> You've taken blue and created the best looking blue theme in a Scout I've ever seen.
> 
> I'm creating a new category here at the original CMMSSC, General Rockr69's POTM, Pic of the Month and you have the honor of being the first winner! Congrats!


Thank you. I wanted colors to match my motherboard so blue is what I went with.









Thanks Rockr! I accept it with great honor!


----------



## nicolasl46

nitrous, which fan are you using in front of the case? (i'm also going for blue) and please post your temps for the 960 with the H50, I'm getting 40-42 idle and 60-65 after playing a little dragon age 2, what do you think for a stock 960?


----------



## Darylrese

can someone help me out...

I put a 120mm fan in the drive bay under my DVD-RW as an intake and screwed it to the metal blanking 5.25inch plates...when i put my hand over it at full speed (its a corsair H50 fan I took off the radiator) it seems to be shifting no air atall....How do you open up the airflow in this location? Did you cut out the grill or remove the dust filters on the blanking plate on the front panel?

I'm too scared to move my radiator....last time i did my h50 broke for some unknown reason! I tried mounting it in the front before and it didn't really seem any diff? mmm

With a H50 push / Pull exhaust ,using 2 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15's im getting 28degrees idle and 49 under load with a 1090T @ 4.1ghz


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13955557*
> nitrous, which fan are you using in front of the case? (i'm also going for blue) and please post your temps for the 960 with the H50, I'm getting 40-42 idle and 60-65 after playing a little dragon age 2, what do you think for a stock 960?


I'm using the Corsair fan and a CM R4 with a shrould between the front fan and the rad. Those temps are exactly what I was getting with stock cooler. Now with the H50 w/o OC I get 30 - 31. Sometimes down to 28. Depends on the ambient temp. I'll double check my load temps with stock settings.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13956295*
> I'm using the Corsair fan and a CM R4 with a shrould between the front fan and the rad. Those temps are exactly what I was getting with stock cooler. Now with the H50 w/o OC I get 30 - 31. I'll double check my load temps with stock settings.


I have to figure out whats wrong with my set up.


----------



## bombzaway

Hey guys So I'm adding some fans in my storm scout and I need your help. I want to add a 120mm fan in my 5.25 drive bays. I want to add one on the left side (closest to the motherboard) but have no idea on how to mount it.

I've tried zip-ties but they don't fit and they're really small zip ties.

Can someone help me out?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombzaway;13956380*
> Hey guys So I'm adding some fans in my storm scout and I need your help. I want to add a 120mm fan in my 5.25 drive bays. I want to add one on the left side (closest to the motherboard) but have no idea on how to mount it.
> 
> I've tried zip-ties but they don't fit and they're really small zip ties.
> 
> Can someone help me out?


Either get some longer zip ties or chain two (or more) together to make them longer.

Another option is to use some foam strips between the frame of the fan and the drive bay to hold it in place.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13954252*
> General Rockr69's POTM
> 
> nitousoxide10's - UD3 OC'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!


Awesome POTM General!!!
The General has a good eye for good looking Scouts


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombzaway;13956380*
> Hey guys So I'm adding some fans in my storm scout and I need your help. I want to add a 120mm fan in my 5.25 drive bays. I want to add one on the left side (closest to the motherboard) but have no idea on how to mount it.
> 
> I've tried zip-ties but they don't fit and they're really small zip ties.
> 
> Can someone help me out?


Try something like this...
http://www.overclock.net/13941974-post22062.html


----------



## hxcnero

I haven't posted here since i first got my scout.

here's and updated pic with my new innards(attached)

but before that here's when i first got my scout in january of 2010.

http://www.overclock.net/8162916-post4402.html

a year and a half and still going strong.







I <3 my scout


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


I have to figure out whats wrong with my set up.


Reseat the pumphead. connect your h50 to a PWR fan header


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13956365*
> I have to figure out whats wrong with my set up.


What's your temps?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;13958169*
> I haven't posted here since i first got my scout.
> 
> here's and updated pic with my new innards(attached)
> 
> but before that here's when i first got my scout in january of 2010.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/8162916-post4402.html
> 
> a year and a half and still going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I <3 my scout


Lookin good!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13956365*
> I have to figure out whats wrong with my set up.


Try this, Make sure your H50 fan is plugged into the CPU FAN header and the pump is plugged into SYS FAN 1,2,3 or 4 depending on your board. go into your bios and run the CPU fan at @ least 62.5% and whatever header the pump is plugged into @ 75%.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;13955792*
> can someone help me out...
> 
> I put a 120mm fan in the drive bay under my DVD-RW as an intake and screwed it to the metal blanking 5.25inch plates...when i put my hand over it at full speed (its a corsair H50 fan I took off the radiator) it seems to be shifting no air atall....How do you open up the airflow in this location? Did you cut out the grill or remove the dust filters on the blanking plate on the front panel?
> 
> I'm too scared to move my radiator....last time i did my h50 broke for some unknown reason! I tried mounting it in the front before and it didn't really seem any diff? mmm
> 
> With a H50 push / Pull exhaust ,using 2 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15's im getting 28degrees idle and 49 under load with a 1090T @ 4.1ghz


Usually the only difference you get by putting the Rad in the front is to give you more air flow for the rest of your build and it looks better..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13954200*
> You've taken blue and created the best looking blue theme in a Scout I've ever seen.


I would have to agree with this statement.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Quote:


> HxcHero


BTW. I think that this is one of the best looking Motherboards. I love the covered Mobo.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13963032*
> Try this, Make sure your H50 fan is plugged into the CPU FAN header and the pump is plugged into SYS FAN 1,2,3 or 4 depending on your board. go into your bios and run the CPU fan at @ least 62.5% and whatever header the pump is plugged into @ 75%.


Incorrect. Plug pump into PWR fan and run at full speed. you want the pump running at 1400rpm,no less,the PWR header runs 100% regardless so you can keep your system fans variable if wished.
45c on idle=badly seated HSF/pump


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13963991*
> Incorrect. Plug pump into PWR fan and run at full speed.
> 45c on idle=badly seated HSF/pump


I agree on badly seated HS/Pump, however I've found with my H50 (proud owner for over a year now) that with a single fan the coolant moves through the rad too fast to be fully cooled. It works for me and my not work for others. This is why I said to "try it".

The truth is, while the H series Cosair all in ones are, IMO, the best "stock"cooling solution for the Scout given price and board footprint, they will start to falter on heavy sustained overclocks. There just isn't enough coolant volume in the system to deal residual heat buildup.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13964120*
> I agree on badly seated HS/Pump, however I've found with my H50 (proud owner for over a year now) that with a *single fan* the coolant moves through the rad too fast to be fully cooled. It works for me and my not work for others. This is why I said to "try it".
> 
> *The truth is, while the H series Cosair all in ones are, IMO, the best "stock"cooling solution for the Scout given price and board footprint, they will start to falter on heavy sustained overclocks. There just isn't enough coolant volume in the system to deal residual heat buildup*.


Ah,your going slowcoach...pump any quieter?

The H50 does suffer from heatsoak,i run 3000 rpm fans to counter this.
Its that crap alu rad thats messes everything up,tight airflow thru it too


----------



## nicolasl46

Ambient temp 30c, as I'm writing my temp is 44c and the pump is plugged into the cpu header and fluctuating between 1318-1360rpms. The pump is sitting really tight on the cpu, unless is too tight? Gonna try connecting the fan to CHA_FAN1 header and see what happens.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13964269*
> Ambient temp 30c, as I'm writing my temp is 44c and the pump is plugged into the cpu header and fluctuating between 1318-1360rpms. The pump is sitting really tight on the cpu, unless is too tight? Gonna try connecting the fan to CHA_FAN1 header and see what happens.


Did you move the Pumphead once it touched your CPU? Did you lift it in any way?
If it did then remove it and reapply TIM after cleaning the old TIM off with Articlean.

You should idle about 3-5c over ambient


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13964342*
> Did you move the Pumphead once it touched your CPU? Did you lift it in any way?
> If it did then remove it and reapply TIM after cleaning the old TIM off with Articlean.
> 
> You should idle about 3-5c over ambient


The only time I moved the pump was about a month ago when I received my replacement mobo. Cleaned everything up, applied new TIM, and seated the pump over the CPU. Tried CHA_FAN1 same temps and RPMs now its plugged into PWR_FAN and still the same. Another question, I'm using Real Temp 3.60 and my CPU speed keeps fluctuating, why? turned off intel speed step, and thermal control, is there any other thing to turn off in order to be running at full speed?


----------



## Jamyy10

Look what came in the post today







I apologise in advanced for the bad picture quality. I was using my iPhone 3G.




























Old card (Im' not sure why this is upside down? In Photobucket the photo is the right way up.)










Comparison in size


















What a picture



























With the 2 power cables plugged in.










Brilliant cable management


















A great picture in my opinion.










A new sticker hehe.










This card is cooler on load (55 degrees max so far whilst playing COD4 or BFBC2) than my 5750 was on idle







. This card is utterly silent, i can only hear the case fans! I may do a bit of overclocking in the near future as well, but i need to learn first!

I love it already!! My next mod will probably be sleeving.









PS does anyone know why my FPS is stuck on 60 when i play COD4? my vsync is off in CCP and my /com_maxfps is 125?


----------



## Rockr69

I don't know about your fps in COD4, but I do want to know is, what model of win tv card is that?


----------



## unimatrixzero

That Video card looks so awesome in that case.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13964614*
> I don't know about your fps in COD4, but I do want to know, what is the model of win tv card?


Thats ok Rockr. The TV card i have is a WinTV-HVR-1100 MCE. It has 2 tuners and it has freeview built in. So i can use windows media center to watch and record TV. It also has 3 AV ports so you can plug in other things like a console or a DVD/Tape player into it if that is what you wish. I got it on ebay a very long time ago and i think it cost me around £30.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13964753*
> That Video card looks so awesome in that case.


Thanks Unimatrixzero


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


>


Nice GPU upgrade!


----------



## H969

Congrats! on your new toy!!!


----------



## Xyrate

Anyone know where I can pick up a new front panel? I tried to do a paint job and absolutely hate the way it looks. Been scrubbing it with rubbing alcohol for 30 minutes to no avail. Thanks!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Been thinking about upgrading to a 6950 or 6970 from my current 6870...Am I crazy thinking about this??

I originally wanted a 69xx series card when I wanted to replace my 4850 Xfire but didn't think they would fit in the case so went with my 6870. But now ive seen plenty of scouts here with both 69xx series cards inside fitting absolutly fine.

Is it gonna be a worthy upgrade or shall I just wait till the 7xxx series?


----------



## Rockr69

If your absolutely intent, no shadow intended, on getting a card because you need one to improve what your doing; get the best one your money can buy now. If you always wait until the next series come out you'll never get what you want. If you're ok for now, wait. It can go both ways, you'll get the next new thing, or you saved up and decided that you don't need the next new thing and you can get a 69xx at a discounted price and have some money left over to get more goodies!

Remember every quid not spent on the computer can always go to good use in the pub.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13967687*
> Anyone know where I can pick up a new front panel? I tried to do a paint job and absolutely hate the way it looks. Been scrubbing it with rubbing alcohol for 30 minutes to no avail. Thanks!


Oh ye of little search, here you go:









http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_52&products_id=513

you accolades are much appreciated.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13968246*
> Oh ye of little search, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_52&products_id=513
> 
> you accolades are much appreciated.


Cheers. thanks Kaneda.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13968266*
> Cheers. thanks Kaneda.


np, glad to help out. i checked for one too when i painted my front mesh, in case i didn't like the way it turned out... but i'm very happy with it, so i never needed to order one.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13968435*
> np, glad to help out. i checked for one too when i painted my front mesh, in case i didn't like the way it turned out... but i'm very happy with it, so i never needed to order one.


Yeah I tried to do something similar to yours but the picture I chose had too many thing lines. I ended up with something that looked pretty shoddy and unfortunately all the scrubbing doesn't seem to remove it.


----------



## linkin93

GPU and HDD are not for me though. Pics of the H60 installed will follow shortly


----------



## unimatrixzero

I love the way that H 60 CPU Mount looks.. The Square Block looks Cool.










Are you Mounting the Rad inside or outside the Box?


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13966557*
> Nice GPU upgrade!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13967235*
> Congrats! on your new toy!!!


Thanks guys, I'm enjoying my new card a lot!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13969229*
> I love the way that H 60 CPU Mount looks.. The Square Block looks Cool.


square shmaure... go rectangle, and LCD.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Not Just a Rectange but a LCD lighted infomation Giving Rectangle.. Heck yea..


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;13968147*
> If your absolutely intent, no shadow intended, on getting a card because you need one to improve what your doing; get the best one your money can buy now. If you always wait until the next series come out you'll never get what you want. If you're ok for now, wait. It can go both ways, you'll get the next new thing, or you saved up and decided that you don't need the next new thing and you can get a 69xx at a discounted price and have some money left over to get more goodies!
> 
> Remember every quid not spent on the computer can always go to good use in the pub.


Oooo alcohol, thank you for reminding me I need to pickup a bottle of apple sours tommorow









I think im alright atm tbh. Not much stresses the 6870 so I think ill wait till the 7xxx series unless the 6950 drop to around £160 here (its about £215 atm).

Oh guys I thought id share something with you.
Some of you guys might remember me saying I was gonna make a logo for my build when I changed its name to METEOR...no? Nevermind i've done it now









I've also finished my online portfolio showing my work so please have a look round it and tell me what you think









http://www.samhawesdesign.co.uk

heres the link directly to the project meteor page, click the fullview link on the right to see the wallpaper properly:

http://www.samhawesdesign.co.uk/Artwork/Meteor/


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;13969558*
> I've also finished my online portfolio showing my work so please have a look round it and tell me what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.samhawesdesign.co.uk
> 
> heres the link directly to the project meteor page, click the fullview link on the right to see the wallpaper properly:
> 
> http://www.samhawesdesign.co.uk/Artwork/Meteor/


wow, looks great... even Chuck Norris approves.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;9879188*
> *Putting the Back Panel on by Rockr69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You lay it on the carpet then you position the side panel to go on.
> 
> 2. Then using your head in the center for pressure you use both hands to push on the bottom using your feet for traction while a dwarf with his pet monkey you picked up hitch hiking earlier.
> 
> 3 Have the dwarf and the monkey hop up and down on the top of the panel
> 
> 4. Then you get your sister to hit it with a large hammer to slide into the slots
> 
> 5. Get your best friend to wait for just the right moment to get a screw started.


I LOL'd


----------



## Rockr69

This is what I originally said.

"No that's not how you do it. You lay it on the carpet, then you position the side panel to go on. Then using your head in the center for pressure, you use both hands to push on the bottom using your feet for traction while the dwarf with his pet monkey you picked up hitch hiking earlier that day hops up and down on the top of the panel while your sister hits it with a large hammer to slide it into the slots until your best friend can get a screw started."


----------



## linkin93

^ haha, yeah the right side panel really is a beast to get on with lots of cables and connectors going around.

Anywaaaay:



















Overclock time, then Benching time, methinks


----------



## Kaneda13

wow, seems like the day to play with overclocking... got bored and wanted to see if i could get to 21K on 3dmark06.










close enough. took the processor to 3.36GHz on stock voltage. 160 * 21.


----------



## linkin93

After some tweaking I have gotten 240x16 stable on my phenom, temps under control with the h60. wprime time!


----------



## iLLGT3

Joined the club. My first build.







First post too woot!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*







































I love the smell of a new Scout in the morning


----------



## iLLGT3

^ OMG yes! I'd rep you but I don't know how..









Since I'm new here and am absolutely ******ed, I assume the cool thing to do it add "The Official CM Storm Scout Club" to my sig yea?


----------



## hxcnero

i like the blue on you PSU. looks like its gonna be purrdy lookin build. if CM made a slightly larger scout i would be all over it. my gtx 570 barely fits.


----------



## iLLGT3

I plan on getting some blue LED fans and maybe some cathode lights.. How do those plug in anyway?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;13972770*
> I plan on getting some blue LED fans and maybe some cathode lights.. How do those plug in anyway?


I believe the LEDs are powered by the molex connector, and the two pin connector they hook up to is for the LED on/off switch.

EDIT: I couldn't help it... another H60 pic, plus RAM shot and something special ^^



















That's maybe the best shot of the RAM I can get without taking it out. But then what is the point of pics?







It performs really well though

And the special pic, one for the gallery


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;13972099*
> ^ OMG yes! I'd rep you but I don't know how..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm new here and am absolutely ******ed, I assume the cool thing to do it add "The Official CM Storm Scout Club" to my sig yea?


You click on the Rep+ button on the left side of the post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;13972510*
> i like the blue on you PSU. looks like its gonna be purrdy lookin build.


They are nice looking, but it's too bad that they are crap PSU's. They can't come close to their rated 750 watts. At best they can put out about 550watts, but the ripple is out of spec before it gets to 435watts. That makes it essentially a 400 watt psu and a lousy one at that, especially when it get's warm (partially due to poor choice of capacitors).


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13973069*
> They are nice looking, but it's too bad that they are crap PSU's. They can't come close to their rated 750 watts. At best they can put out about 550watts, but the ripple is out of spec before it gets to 435watts. That makes it essentially a 400 watt psu and a lousy one at that, especially when it get's warm (partially due to poor choice of capacitors).


tis a shame that his psu is so crappy then... hope it doesn't kill any of his components.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;13973641*
> tis a shame that his psu is so crappy then... hope it doesn't kill any of his components.


They've killed their share.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13969671*
> wow, looks great... even Chuck Norris approves.


Thanks









I've added the link to my site to my sig.
Im gonna quickly do an avatar for here with the logo too.

EDIT: There we go ^^


----------



## Evil262

Just got my secondary rig built









pretty slow compared to my scout, but thats to be expected from scavanged parts haha.

Specs:
Phenom 9950BE
Gigibyte GA-MA78DS3-H
8800gts
2gb HyperX 1066.

Any ideas what to use this BEAST for scouts?

Ill post pics later. Cable management was nothing short of a miracle on the case i found.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;13975704*
> Just got my secondary rig built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty slow compared to my scout, but thats to be expected from scavanged parts haha.
> 
> Specs:
> Phenom 9950BE
> Gigibyte GA-MA78DS3-H
> 8800gts
> 2gb HyperX 1066.
> 
> Any ideas what to use this BEAST for scouts?
> 
> Ill post pics later. Cable management was nothing short of a miracle on the case i found.


HTPC-Home Server


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;13975704*
> Just got my secondary rig built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty slow compared to my scout, but thats to be expected from scavanged parts haha.
> 
> Specs:
> Phenom 9950BE
> Gigibyte GA-MA78DS3-H
> 8800gts
> 2gb HyperX 1066.
> 
> Any ideas what to use this BEAST for scouts?
> 
> Ill post pics later. Cable management was nothing short of a miracle on the case i found.


BOINC and never turn it off....


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;13971974*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joined the club. My first build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First post too woot!


Look at all that potential!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;13975377*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've added the link to my site to my sig.
> Im gonna quickly do an avatar for here with the logo too.
> 
> EDIT: There we go ^^


I like the avatar!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;13972770*
> I plan on getting some blue LED fans and maybe some cathode lights.. How do those plug in anyway?


I'm using the NZXT sleeved LED kit, and I would definately recommend it. For power, its just a simple molex connection.









P.S. Sorry bout the multiple posts. Edit button slipped my mind!


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13976885*
> I'm using the NZXT sleeved LED kit, and I would definately recommend it. For power, its just a simple molex connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Sorry bout the multiple posts. Edit button slipped my mind!


I'll check those out. Are they pretty bright? I don't want any "hotspots" (or whatever) where it would be brighter in some areas.









Thanks for the recc.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;13977448*
> I'll check those out. Are they pretty bright? I don't want any "hotspots" (or whatever) where it would be brighter in some areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recc.


This is what mine looks like with side panel on.


----------



## iLLGT3

^ Oh yes!

Where'd you mount the lights? I wanna go with pink ones but I've never seen them.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;13977571*
> ^ Oh yes!
> 
> Where'd you mount the lights? I wanna go with pink ones but I've never seen them.


See if this pic can explain better then I can. The LEDs are shining towards the motherboard. And I don't think this kit comes in pink.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;13977571*
> ^ Oh yes!
> 
> Where'd you mount the lights? I wanna go with pink ones but I've never seen them.


I'm hoping that with pink lights, you're a female, cuz we don't have enough girls modding, but if not it's still good if you like pink. You're halfway there to being in the club. Go to the bottom of post 1 and fill out the new member survey then grab the club php and drop in your sig line.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13977693*
> See if this pic can explain better then I can. The LEDs are shining towards the motherboard. And I don't think this kit comes in pink.


Oh I really like the way that kit looks in your computer. Wish it came in purple since that is the color I use in my case.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13976834*
> I like the avatar!


why thank you









I might see if I can make an animated version at some point. But for now you guys are free to use the wallpaper version on your desktops


----------



## iLLGT3

What did you use to cover up the drive bays and the psu area? Looks like painted cardboard.









What fans are you running?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;13978669*
> What did you use to cover up the drive bays and the psu area? Looks like painted cardboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fans are you running?


It's some kind of plastic board. Its temp


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;13975377*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've added the link to my site to my sig.
> Im gonna quickly do an avatar for here with the logo too.
> 
> EDIT: There we go ^^


It's against the TOS to have a link to a personal website (or basically any outside site) in your sig. You might want to remove it before one of the mods notices it.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;13978071*
> Oh I really like the way that kit looks in your computer. Wish it came in purple since that is the color I use in my case.


Yes it is a nice warm blue, very nice!!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13979271*
> Yes it is a nice warm blue, very nice!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13978987*
> It's against the TOS to have a link to a personal website (or basically any outside site) in your sig. You might want to remove it before one of the mods notices it.


Nuts.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hey Scouts...my upgrade is coming...in october

and looking how the 1100T is droping like crazy...

do you think clocked at 3.8 (or 4.0Ghz) will bottleneck a GTX570 TFIII ??

Im really hoping to spend only 150$ for the 1100T and 250$ for the 570 in october

its a very important upgrade for me since I use my hardware always 2 years


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13982628*
> hey Scouts...my upgrade is coming...in october
> 
> and looking how the 1100T is droping like crazy...
> 
> do you think clocked at 3.8 (or 4.0Ghz) will bottleneck a GTX570 TFIII ??
> 
> Im really hoping to spend only 150$ for the 1100T and 250$ for the 570 in october
> 
> its a very important upgrade for me since I use my hardware always 2 years


my old phenom 2 965 at 4ghz didnt bottle neck my 570. in benchmarks my 3dmark 11 gpu score stayed relatively the same. i wouldnt worry too much about it.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13982628*
> hey Scouts...my upgrade is coming...in october
> 
> and looking how the 1100T is droping like crazy...
> 
> do you think clocked at 3.8 (or 4.0Ghz) will bottleneck a GTX570 TFIII ??
> 
> Im really hoping to spend only 150$ for the 1100T and 250$ for the 570 in october
> 
> its a very important upgrade for me since I use my hardware always 2 years


Looking forward to seeing how low the prices on Thubans will be this fall. Maybe we'll see a good deal on Black Friday?


----------



## abdidas

WOW it has been a long time since I posted on this forum, good times.

Anyways my front headphone jack broke on my storm scout today








Don't know what I should do :S

Any tips from the pros?


----------



## Evil262

Second system update!

It blew up.

Dam you Winpower PSU's.

Thankfully, the hardware is ok.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Hey guys is it gonna be a problem if I use the overclock.net logo for a mod? I'm wondering if it would be a copyright issue or whatever.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13992409*
> Hey guys is it gonna be a problem if I use the overclock.net logo for a mod? I'm wondering if it would be a copyright issue or whatever.


Shouldn't be, I have seen many others use it. But don't go by what i say because i may not be 100% accurate.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;13990738*
> Second system update!
> 
> It blew up.
> 
> Dam you Winpower PSU's.
> 
> Thankfully, the hardware is ok.


Yeah, i'm on my 3rd psu in this case, lots of junk out there. when i was looking for my current psu, i was pointed to this thread. it's where i decided on my current psu, great info included in there.


----------



## Evil262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;13993558*
> Yeah, i'm on my 3rd psu in this case, lots of junk out there. when i was looking for my current psu, i was pointed to this thread. it's where i decided on my current psu, great info included in there.


Yeah, I knew about that thread, but the second rig was made of spare parts so I didn't buy anything new for it. I knew the Psu was junk, just didn't expect it to be as bad as it was.

The system was using under 200 watts when it blew, and the psu was advertised as a 450. Stuff like this should be illegal as that thing could very easily of caught fire. Thankfully that wasn't the case.


----------



## clee413

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13969229*
> I love the way that H 60 CPU Mount looks.. The Square Block looks Cool.


I concur.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;13992409*
> Hey guys is it gonna be a problem if I use the overclock.net logo for a mod? I'm wondering if it would be a copyright issue or whatever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;13993507*
> Shouldn't be, I have seen many others use it. But don't go by what i say because i may not be 100% accurate.


@nitrousoxide: Like Jamyy, I have seen OCNers etch OCN logo into their windows. Don't think there is any copyright infringement issues with that, as it is actually more of a representation of your community.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Considering they have a contest awarding cash for showing off your OCN Lanyards, appliques, and decals as long as you are doing it in good taste I doubt they would have a problem with it. If in doubt, send Chipp a PM and ask him if it is acceptable.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-contests-promotions/648107-overclock-net-represent-win-cash.html


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13997018*
> Considering they have a contest awarding cash for showing off your OCN Lanyards, appliques, and decals as long as you are doing it in good taste I doubt they would have a problem with it. If in doubt, send Chipp a PM and ask him if it is acceptable.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-contests-promotions/648107-overclock-net-represent-win-cash.html


X-actly, when in doubt, ask someone in charge


----------



## linkin93

Gutted half the cables, no point in having them there. I removed one the red LED fans for the H60 anyway, I can run all the fans off one molex chain now. Only reason I have three sata chains is because 2 won't reach my optical drive.

Also: Does the GTX 580 fit? I'm tempted, but the white Corsair 600T also temps me. As does a 990FX board >.>


----------



## unimatrixzero

You have 10.5 inches of card space in the CMSS, so you can check the specs on the Video card. Newegg usually tells you how long the card is.

I don't think any of the 990 Fx boards are E-ATX size but if they are it usually means that the Motherboard is fat and not too long. So yes the both of the products do fit very easily into a Corsair 660T with no problems what so ever. Actually you can board your dog in that case along with that set up.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;13997310*
> You have 10.5 inches of card space in the CMSS, so you can check the specs on the Video card. Newegg usually tells you how long the card is.
> 
> I don't think any of the 990 Fx boards are E-ATX size but if they are it usually means that the Motherboard is fat and not too long. So yes the both of the products do fit very easily into a Corsair 660T with no problems what so ever. Actually you can board your dog in that case along with that set up.


Nice to hear from you Derek, uh....I mean unimatrixzero


----------



## iLLGT3

My HDD light isn't working. I just got everything built and I plugged the HDD LED into the right place on my ASUS mobo but it doesn't want to work.









I might as well add, the fan lights don't work either but I have a feeling that's my fault with my poor cable management lol


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;13998231*
> My HDD light isn't working. I just got everything built and I plugged the HDD LED into the right place on my ASUS mobo but it doesn't want to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well add, the fan lights don't work either but I have a feeling that's my fault with my poor cable management lol


LED Lights are very sensitive to polarity.. 99 percent of the time all you have to do is change the polarity of the plug and it will work just fine. In other words .. reverse the plug on the board. You got the Neg on the Pos.. and the Pos on the Neg.

Same with your Fans. Remember that the fans LEDs are on a different circuit entirely and you probably missed a molex connection with that one.. you will find it.. Just keep on working.. Your Rig will be shinin like New Money..


----------



## iLLGT3

There is a Molex that I do not have enough connectors for from my CoolerMaster GX 750W PSU. That may be the one. I'll try moving them around and see what's up with that.

Is it OK to plug them in and unplug them while the computer is on? None of them are connected to the mobo.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illgt3*


is it ok to plug them in and unplug them while the computer is on? None of them are connected to the mobo.


no!!!


----------



## iLLGT3

^ I didn't think so. Doesn't matter now, when I turned the comp off and change their places and rebooted the comp, a flame lit up behind the mobo, and killed the computer and now my room smells kinda like new hardware but with another burnt smell.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Remember... Never change or add on to a curcuit while the PSU is active and the computer is on. you can Cause a surge in a Hdd and kill it.

*If you plan on hooking up more LEDs to your Control Panel Switch. Use this Wiring diagram.*









A perfect wiring job.. use this for reference.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*


^ I didn't think so. Doesn't matter now, when I turned the comp off and change their places and rebooted the comp, a flame lit up behind the mobo, and killed the computer and now my room smells kinda like new hardware but with another burnt smell.










When we say, "run the wires behind the motherboard" we mean the Motherboard tray.


----------



## iLLGT3

Yeah, everything was ran out behind the tray. I didn't have either panel on yet, I just had the wires running out of a cutout.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*


Yeah, everything was ran out behind the tray. I didn't have either panel on yet, I just had the wires running out of a cutout.


do any of the molex plugs have the pins pulled out? sounds like a massive short..


----------



## iLLGT3

Nah, they were all correct I assume. A few of them had 2 pins but that's because there were 2 wires running into the molex in the first place lol.

Which connector is for the LED switch? What colour are the wires?


----------



## Darylrese

Question for scout Owners:

When using the H50 is it best to have push / pull fitted exhausting air out at the back or is the radiator better in the front 5.25inch bays as an intake? If so, how did you do that with the blanking panels being in the way?

At the moment i have 2 x Scythe Gentle Typhoons in push / pull exhaust on the back of my scout but temp is around 39 idle and 58 under load when OC'd!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I run it as a modded exhaust,it will fill your case with hot air very quickly as an intake.
Use the blanking panels as mount a for the H50 if you insist on an intake setup.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


Question for scout Owners:

When using the H50 is it best to have push / pull fitted exhausting air out at the back or is the radiator better in the front 5.25inch bays as an intake? If so, how did you do that with the blanking panels being in the way?

At the moment i have 2 x Scythe Gentle Typhoons in push / pull exhaust on the back of my scout but temp is around 39 idle and 58 under load when OC'd!


The idle seems about right for that OC as mine idles around 35-36 with the same cooler and I have gentle typhoon 1850's as push pull as exhaust out the back. I have every other fan as an intake, so front, top and 2 side fans.

Mine doesn't go above 48c whilst gaming though.

Are all your other fans intakes? how many other case fans have you got?

EDIT: My fans arn't running all on full either. The typhoons are at 1320rpm and my side intakes are at 810rpm. I have the stock top and front fans running at full though.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


Question for scout Owners:

When using the H50 is it best to have push / pull fitted exhausting air out at the back or is the radiator better in the front 5.25inch bays as an intake? If so, how did you do that with the blanking panels being in the way?

At the moment i have 2 x Scythe Gentle Typhoons in push / pull exhaust on the back of my scout but temp is around 39 idle and 58 under load when OC'd!


Well i would say have have the H50 in the front. I have mine mounted in the front using one blanking plate, one of the red LED fans mounted on the front of the RAD and the corsair fan that came with the kit. It is also worth mentioning am running a push pull setup. I get much much better temps with it mounted in the front bays rather than the rear.

This of it this way if you have it mounted at the rear as an exhaust then you are using all the hot air in your case to "cool" the RAD. But if you mount it in the front you are getting fresh cool air through your RAD and if your PC is anything like mine it wont rise above 40 when gaming so it wont really affect the rest of your PC as long as you have either 1 fan at the rear or even better if you had 2. The only time the temps will rise above that temp is when i run prime 95.

Take a look at this picture i took at lunchtime today when i was surfing the net. Don't take any notice of the THRM and TMPIN's because those are not accurate










Now this picture was taken after an afternoons non stop gaming. (I had family round so everyone had goes on different games)


----------



## scatology

Nice temp with a h50.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scatology*


Nice temp with a h50.


Thanks


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


Question for scout Owners:

When using the H50 is it best to have push / pull fitted exhausting air out at the back or is the radiator better in the front 5.25inch bays as an intake? If so, how did you do that with the blanking panels being in the way?

At the moment i have 2 x Scythe Gentle Typhoons in push / pull exhaust on the back of my scout but temp is around 39 idle and 58 under load when OC'd!


My temps are about 5*C cooler with the h50 set as intake in the 5" bays.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Thanks guys for all the info on the copyright thing.


----------



## Darylrese

thanks for the replies....hmmm what to do with it! I just cant help but think not much air is sucked in mounting a fan in the 5.25inch bay because the blanking plates have small holes in and then the mesh on the front panel with a metal blanking plate! How have you done yours nitrous?

Those temps i posted were when using PRIME95.

In gaming, I check temperatures at it hovers around the 45c mark .


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


thanks for the replies....hmmm what to do with it! I just cant help but think not much air is sucked in mounting a fan in the 5.25inch bay because the blanking plates have small holes in and then the mesh on the front panel with a metal blanking plate! How have you done yours nitrous?

Those temps i posted were when using PRIME95.

In gaming, I check temperatures at it hovers around the 45c mark .


Well this is how i did mine.










I want to cut a curved edge in the blanking plate so i can see the whole fan.


----------



## Darylrese

Cool. Have you tried you h50 radiator in the back before? What sort of temperature difference did you see by moving it to the drive bay?

Oh and I have the following fans:

-Push / Pull Exhaust Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm mounted at rear
-Stock scout fan on top exhausting 
-Stock Intake by HDD rack as intake 
-H50 Corsair fan mounted in drive bay as intake 
-Bottom side panel fan (800rpm) as intake on the graphics card


----------



## Lettuceman

Hey guys, I just bought another fan to add to the storm scout. It has leds on it.

Is there a way to connect it to the led switch at the front? Any guides for it?

Thanks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You will need to mod the fan to run the LED's separately from the fan itself. This guide gives you the basic idea, but you would need to use the correct connector to match the one on the Scout.


----------



## unimatrixzero

If you can seperate it like smurf says then you just hook them All up this way.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;14004430*
> Well this is how i did mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to cut a curved edge in the blanking plate so i can see the whole fan.


Wow I never thought of screwing a fan into the blanking plate (I've been ghetto rigging with zip ties). Does it rattle or cause any noise/vibrations?


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14007922*
> If you can seperate it like smurf says then you just hook them All up this way.


Ooo, interesting. I will definitely go for that.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14004693*
> Cool. Have you tried you h50 radiator in the back before? What sort of temperature difference did you see by moving it to the drive bay?
> 
> Oh and I have the following fans:
> 
> -Push / Pull Exhaust Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm mounted at rear
> -Stock scout fan on top exhausting
> -Stock Intake by HDD rack as intake
> -H50 Corsair fan mounted in drive bay as intake
> -Bottom side panel fan (800rpm) as intake on the graphics card


You lose about 2c as an intake and gain 6c in case temp.
Remember your throwing 40c heat over your VRM's as an intake in the front bays..

i got the dremel out for myself,top exhaust with top front intake.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14004693*
> Cool. Have you tried you h50 radiator in the back before? What sort of temperature difference did you see by moving it to the drive bay?
> 
> Oh and I have the following fans:
> 
> -Push / Pull Exhaust Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm mounted at rear
> -Stock scout fan on top exhausting
> -Stock Intake by HDD rack as intake
> -H50 Corsair fan mounted in drive bay as intake
> -Bottom side panel fan (800rpm) as intake on the graphics card


-I have a custom made side panel so i don't have fan holes









Well i have my scout set up like this:

-Stock top fan non-LED(exhaust)
-Corsair rear fan non-LED(exhaust)
-Stock front of HDD caddy LED (intake)
-H50 push pull with a stock LED fan (front of RAD (push)) and corsair fan on the rear non-LED(pull)

I want to upgrade my 4 stock non LED fans with something quiet, but i will figure out which fans i want when i come to sleeving my PC.

As for my temps when i'm just surfing the net on Google chrome with 16 or so tabs open and and 7 things running in the background my CPU hovers at 30 degrees! And my GPU usually never rises over 45 degrees.
I cant remember how much better they were in the front rather than the back, but i can tell you it also made a much better difference in the whole case and not just the CPU.

I think you would be better off mounting your H50 in the front as long as you only have 1 thing in the 5.25" bay. If you mount the H50 it will take up 4 spaces.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;14008574*
> Wow I never thought of screwing a fan into the blanking plate (I've been ghetto rigging with zip ties). Does it rattle or cause any noise/vibrations?


No noise whatsoever, in fact i think it would make less noise than using zip ties.


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks for the info!

Idling now at 36c degrees and under load in games is around 46c so not too bad.

I guess the only way is to try it but it was really fiddly to fit my push pull setup on the back as i used rubber gromits in between each fan and radiator to stop vibration

As long as temps are safe I don't really mind keeping it how it is but your mod looks ideal! Im not so good with DIY myself...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

My Prime95 temp is 43c loaded,ambient 25c


----------



## Darylrese

Surely if you mount the H50 at the front in the cd drive bays, the air coming from the radiator won't be that hot as its getting fresh air from the outside? At the moment the air coming out the radiator when gaming is really warm...is that warm air from just inside the case or is it coming from the radiator once heated up?

I'm tempted to move it and see what happens


----------



## B NEGATIVE

thats coming from the rad,cool air gets the heat from the rad transferred to it.
My load temps are socket temps,not core temps. They should be 6-10c lower than socket temps


----------



## Darylrese

hmmmm my system is still idling at around 38c. Its a very hot day though (for england) its 31c outside!

Has anyone else mounted their H50 in the front bays and seen good results?

I have added another fan in the drive bay but at the front of the cage which seems to be blowing nice cold air across the board and memory brings down the temps by a few degrees c.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


hmmmm my system is still idling at around 38c. Its a very hot day though (for england) its 31c outside!

Has anyone else mounted their H50 in the front bays and seen good results?

I have added another fan in the drive bay but at the front of the cage which seems to be blowing nice cold air across the board and memory brings down the temps by a few degrees c.


8* over ambient is about right for the H50


----------



## Darylrese

Well I took those guys advice and put my H50 as an intake in the drive bays and my temps are exactly the same....Its also causing my GPU to lock up now with my OC which is strange. Weather is warmer than usual here today but its night time now so temps have cooled down outside...idling at 41c!! My mobo temps have also risen by about 4c so I'm really not seeing benefits changing its location at the moment. I will wait to see if it changes when weather goes back to normal but its not looking great at the moment. It was better as exhaust on the back!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


Well I took those guys advice and put my H50 as an intake in the drive bays and my temps are exactly the same....Its also causing my GPU to lock up now with my OC which is strange. Weather is warmer than usual here today but its night time now so temps have cooled down outside...idling at 41c!! My mobo temps have also risen by about 4c so I'm really not seeing benefits changing its location at the moment. I will wait to see if it changes when weather goes back to normal but its not looking great at the moment. It was better as exhaust on the back!


Move it back. What are you using to monitor temps?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14014585*
> Well I took those guys advice and put my H50 as an intake in the drive bays and my temps are exactly the same....Its also causing my GPU to lock up now with my OC which is strange. Weather is warmer than usual here today but its night time now so temps have cooled down outside...idling at 41c!! My mobo temps have also risen by about 4c so I'm really not seeing benefits changing its location at the moment. I will wait to see if it changes when weather goes back to normal but its not looking great at the moment. It was better as exhaust on the back!


Did you replace the Back 120 X 120 fan or did you remove it leaving it blank.. Try that first.. A guy did a trial and found that a good Blow hole fan and no fan in the Back helped him with it. It creates turbulance in the case and pulls the Heated air more efficiently.. Plus.. Are you doing push pull with your H50 Rad and are you using the fans that came with it or Higher CFM Fans.. All this can be helpful as well..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Everyone on the corsair h50 thread will say the same thing,exhaust is best.
I have run intake and exhaust on every fan mount in the case,the top 120 is best but puts a sharp curve in the pipework which rubs on the window and makes noise,plus this stresses the fittings.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14012535*
> hmmmm my system is still idling at around 38c. Its a very hot day though (for england) its 31c outside!
> 
> Has anyone else mounted their H50 in the front bays and seen good results?
> 
> I have added another fan in the drive bay but at the front of the cage which seems to be blowing nice cold air across the board and memory brings down the temps by a few degrees c.


Where are you in the uk? South London is roasting at 31c too...


----------



## Darylrese

I'm in portsmouth mate. It was 31c outside yesterday when i was trying it out.

I have 2 x Gentle Typhoon AP-15's on my H50 Rad and my H50 fan on the back 120mm mount as an exhaust.

It's louder this way round too. Think i'm going to put it back how it was (push pull exhaust on the back) and invest in some decent fans to intake cool air in the drive bays instead. My mobo temps have also gone up since mounting the h50 cooler in the front!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Move it back. What are you using to monitor temps?


Asus PC Probe II, HWMonitor and CoreTemp

All report same temps.


----------



## SevHollywood

I just completed my build with this case about a week ago! Love it. But I have a few questions.

I'm looking to replace my storm scout's stock fans out with CM R4 Blue LED fans.

-Do I connect the 3pin fan connector to the switch on top of the case (which controls LED lights)
-If I connect it to the switch, would the fan completely turn off if i turned the switch off? I'm not sure if i would still be able to control the LEDs if i get replacement fans. 
-Would I be able to control the fan speeds or would it be on 100%?

As you can see I'm not sure what to do or what is the best method in connect the fans in my case. I ordered 4 fans (2x 120mm and 1x 140mm) Replacing the front with my 140mm and back with a 120mm and maybe mount 1 side fan with the other 120mm.

What is the best method in connecting these fans. Is it still possible to control the LED feature when i add these fans?

Thanks! Any input and advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Yeah poor meteor doesn't like the warm weather.

Plus the fact that my room is tiny and has the sun on it almost all day, ive had to whack the typhoons on full for now. Its sitting at about 48c all the time which is about what its usually on when gaming. I need to move to somewhere cold lol


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SevHollywood*


I just completed my build with this case about a week ago! Love it. But I have a few questions.

I'm looking to replace my storm scout's stock fans out with CM R4 Blue LED fans.

-Do I connect the 3pin fan connector to the switch on top of the case (which controls LED lights)
-If I connect it to the switch, would the fan completely turn off if i turned the switch off? I'm not sure if i would still be able to control the LEDs if i get replacement fans. 
-Would I be able to control the fan speeds or would it be on 100%?

As you can see I'm not sure what to do or what is the best method in connect the fans in my case. I ordered 4 fans (2x 120mm and 1x 140mm) Replacing the front with my 140mm and back with a 120mm and maybe mount 1 side fan with the other 120mm.

What is the best method in connecting these fans. Is it still possible to control the LED feature when i add these fans?

Thanks! Any input and advice is greatly appreciated!


Smurf and Zero got you covered here..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You will need to mod the fan to run the LED's separately from the fan itself. This guide gives you the basic idea, but you would need to use the correct connector to match the one on the Scout.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


If you can seperate it like smurf says then you just hook them All up this way.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SevHollywood;14024522*
> I just completed my build with this case about a week ago! Love it. But I have a few questions.
> 
> I'm looking to replace my storm scout's stock fans out with CM R4 Blue LED fans.
> 
> -Do I connect the 3pin fan connector to the switch on top of the case (which controls LED lights)
> -If I connect it to the switch, would the fan completely turn off if i turned the switch off? I'm not sure if i would still be able to control the LEDs if i get replacement fans.
> -Would I be able to control the fan speeds or would it be on 100%?
> 
> As you can see I'm not sure what to do or what is the best method in connect the fans in my case. I ordered 4 fans (2x 120mm and 1x 140mm) Replacing the front with my 140mm and back with a 120mm and maybe mount 1 side fan with the other 120mm.
> 
> What is the best method in connecting these fans. Is it still possible to control the LED feature when i add these fans?
> 
> Thanks! Any input and advice is greatly appreciated!


If you connect the R4's to the LED cable you will blow out the circuit. It's not designed for fans, only the LED's from the fans, and then only with fans that have separate fan and LED cables on them.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Ok I officially hate warm weather.

I decided to try my hand at the newest version of a landscape rendering program I have.

I dunno if this seems about right or not so im gonna ask you guys what you think about these temps.

Things to consider:

- Meteor had been on for 11 hours when I did this test a few minutes ago.
- All 6 of my cores were maxed out at 100% usage for 26 minutes 19 seconds during the rendering of the image.
- My gentle typhoons were on max speed in push/pull config for the H50 which is an exhaust on the back of the scout.










It maxed out at 55c during the rendering process. Seemed a little warm to me but then again so is the weather here atm. So I'm not sure, Its probably just down to how humid and still the air is here.

There isn't much else to change however, the H60 isn't much of a boost in cooling over my H50 and any serious watercooling setup would require a new case. Perhaps I can change the stock front and top fans for something better, im thinking a couple of thermalright ty-140's...might need a new fan controller too as mines only got 4 controls and id need 6









On the upside I rendered a beautiful scene:


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Ok I officially hate warm weather.

I decided to try my hand at the newest version of a landscape rendering program I have.

I dunno if this seems about right or not so im gonna ask you guys what you think about these temps.

Things to consider:

- Meteor had been on for 11 hours when I did this test a few minutes ago.
- All 6 of my cores were maxed out at 100% usage for 26 minutes 19 seconds during the rendering of the image.
- My gentle typhoons were on max speed in push/pull config for the H50 which is an exhaust on the back of the scout.










It maxed out at 55c during the rendering process. Seemed a little warm to me but then again so is the weather here atm. So I'm not sure, Its probably just down to how humid and still the air is here.

There isn't much else to change however, the H60 isn't much of a boost in cooling over my H50 and any serious watercooling setup would require a new case. Perhaps I can change the stock front and top fans for something better, im thinking a couple of thermalright ty-140's...might need a new fan controller too as mines only got 4 controls and id need 6









On the upside I rendered a beautiful scene:


55c!!!, and you're complaining! If it's hot you're not going to get any better. A full on W/C loop will only get a few degrees cooler for all the extra expense. You should be proud you're gettin it that cool if you're in hot weather.


----------



## rfjunkie

Working on my Scout mod whenever I have a chance.

I've been working on a PC for my girlfriends 8 year old daughter...

Its the purple PC.









The other pics are of one of the mods I'm doing to my scout case.

I think I'm going to go with covered toggle switches for the power and reset for the scout case.

The power led and hard drive activity led are both going to be put somewhere else on the front panel or inside the case so they are visible through the side window.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Working on my Scout mod whenever I have a chance.

I've been working on a PC for my girlfriends 8 year old daughter...

Its the purple PC.









The other pics are of one of the mods I'm doing to my scout case.

I think I'm going to go with covered toggle switches for the power and reset for the scout case.

The power led and hard drive activity led are both going to be put somewhere else on the front panel or inside the case so they are visible through the side window.


I like! Can't wait to see this scout mod finished.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Working on my Scout mod whenever I have a chance.

I think I'm going to go with covered toggle switches for the power and reset for the scout case.

The power led and hard drive activity led are both going to be put somewhere else on the front panel or inside the case so they are visible through the side window.


I wonder what it would look like to have the Power and Activity Lights on the Side top of the front Facia Panel. On the side that faces you of course. That would be an easy mod and it would look pretty cool One up and One down.. Like a Stop lite..


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14030649*
> 55c!!!, and you're complaining! If it's hot you're not going to get any better. A full on W/C loop will only get a few degrees cooler for all the extra expense. You should be proud you're gettin it that cool if you're in hot weather.










then proud I shall be

Just thought it was a bit close the 62c thermal limit ive been told these X6's have


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;14037385*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then proud I shall be
> 
> Just thought it was a bit close the 62c thermal limit ive been told these X6's have


I once got an air bubble in my H50 pump and my machine didn't thermal protect until 90c! I think you'll be fine at 55c.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14037818*
> I once got an air bubble in my H50 pump and my machine didn't thermal protect until 90c! I think you'll be fine at 55c.


Lol fair enough.

My board is set to alert me with the warning siren at 60c it hasn't done that since my old case and cooler


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;14038306*
> Lol fair enough.
> 
> My board is set to alert me with the warning siren at 60c it hasn't done that since my old case and cooler


i have mine set the same, never gotten over 55*C. so i think both you and i are pretty safe.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14039509*
> i have mine set the same, never gotten over 55*C. so i think both you and i are pretty safe.


Yeah









The weather has cooled down today and im rending at 49c currently.

Im really interested in seeing bulldozer now, a high clocked 8-core CPU could do wonders for my terragen render times.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;14039768*
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weather has cooled down today and im rending at 49c currently.
> 
> Im really interested in seeing bulldozer now, a high clocked 8-core CPU could do wonders for my terragen render times.


here's where i'm at right now:

(disregard the CPU heat sink, it doesn't read right in OSX)


----------



## Rockr69

I'll tell you guys something I found odd after my chip went into TPS, after I got the bubble out of my pump and it was running normal again, my graphics seemed sharper and more vibrant in games. Maybe it needed burned in.


----------



## Kaneda13

WOOT! just got the upgrade to 10.6.8.







running smooth like butter.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

tomorrow


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'll tell you guys something I found odd after my chip went into TPS, after I got the bubble out of my pump and it was running normal again, my graphics seemed sharper and more vibrant in games. Maybe it needed burned in.


Lol self improving computer.

Talking of computer improving, Im thinking of upgrading the RAM in my system to a higher capacity. I've realized with these renders I've been doing that I'm getting very close to using up my entire 4GB so I want to upgrade it.

I like the look of these:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/264750

I just have a few questions:

- Should I get just 1 set (8gb) or 2 (16gb)?
- Is having 16gb going to make my overclock require re-tuning and will it be hard to get that overclock stable?
- Am I right in thinking the whole optimized for sandy bridge thing is just marketing jibberish and its gonna work fine with my AMD chip?

Money isn't an issue so I can either get 1 or 2 sets.









Just don't wanna be close to running out of RAM cus then Terragen will crash and I was bordering on 96% RAM usage tonight and I need to bump up the detail on the image further









Here's what im working on atm, as you can see the light shafts are going grainy so I need to bump up their detail sampling to make them look nicer.
I'll have to try that tommorow though as this render took just under an hour so with the new higher settings its gonna take much longer.


----------



## Rockr69

Question 1: if you're maxing out 4 get 8.
Question 2: More than likely
Question 3: Exactly, marketing hype.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Here is a case mod design from MNPCTECH.COM.. This is a great How to on Modding your Storm Scout.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I beg to differ on the Marketing Hype. Remember that Intel and AMD systems use different memory controllers. For years ram that will work at one set of timings on one platform won't run at those same timings on a different platform. Anyone who did any serious OC'ing on the old AMD Socket 462 platform remembers how well you could OC the Winbond BH-5 chip ram on an NForce 2 chipset. That same ram on an SIS or Via chipset couldn't run the same PC-3200 (DDR400) ram with 2-2-2-11 timings at 250fsb (500MHz) on them, and you couldn't run with 2-2-2 timings on ANY Intel system with it. When Socket 939 came along that the memory controller integrated into the CPU that same BH-5 became fairly pedestrian and had problems running 2-2-2 at 400MHz, let along the 500 it could on the S462 NF2 systems.

What does that mean in your case? It means that while it will run just fine on an AMD system, it might not be able to run the same timings it can on a SB system or might require more voltage due to the different memory controller. I wouldn't call that marketing hype, I call it responsible advertising.

While you probably won't notice much difference OC wise with 8gigs, you might need to up the voltage, tweak the timings, or back off the OC slightly with 16gig. But depending on what you are doing and how much ram you actually use it could very well be worth it. With my sig rig I had to back off the OC slightly (about 200MHz) to get 8 gigs stable compared to 4, but the system runs so much better with the extra ram that I don't notice the slightly lower clock speed.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14041065*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a case mod design from MNPCTECH.COM.. This is a great How to on Modding your Storm Scout.


Yeah, yeah. We know your the founder Derek. It's amazing how this post is identical to your post over at TRN. Grow up dude. If you're gonna keep posting here under your son's account could you at least quit stirring the pot?
It's getting old and we all know it's you. At least us RATS who stole your thread that is.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;14040849*
> Lol self improving computer.
> 
> Talking of computer improving, Im thinking of upgrading the RAM in my system to a higher capacity. I've realized with these renders I've been doing that I'm getting very close to using up my entire 4GB so I want to upgrade it.
> 
> I like the look of these:
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/264750
> 
> I just have a few questions:
> 
> - Should I get just 1 set (8gb) or 2 (16gb)?
> - Is having 16gb going to make my overclock require re-tuning and will it be hard to get that overclock stable?
> - Am I right in thinking the whole optimized for sandy bridge thing is just marketing jibberish and its gonna work fine with my AMD chip?
> 
> Money isn't an issue so I can either get 1 or 2 sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't wanna be close to running out of RAM cus then Terragen will crash and I was bordering on 96% RAM usage tonight and I need to bump up the detail on the image further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what im working on atm, as you can see the light shafts are going grainy so I need to bump up their detail sampling to make them look nicer.
> I'll have to try that tommorow though as this render took just under an hour so with the new higher settings its gonna take much longer.


You would be better off with cl7 kit rather than cl9 and 4x2 rather than 2x4 Gb.
Be aware you will have to bump the CPU NB voltage up to run 4 sticks or 4Gb sticks
Some Ram can be funny with AMD,one model of the corsair dominator family is like this. When they say optimised,normally means the XMP memory profiles are supported.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

OK so if not the Gskills then any other recommendations?

Best 8gb set thats 2 x 4gb and its around the same price (£60 although I don't mind paying more) as those Gskills and that won't have any problems running with my AMD setup


----------



## Rockr69

Thesen's rat heeya, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231329


----------



## GTR Mclaren

farewell my bro


----------



## PapaSmurf

So how do you like the Enforcer so far?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14051290*
> Thesen's rat heeya, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231329


Good choice,i would of recommended the ECO's but im biased....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;14040849*
> Lol self improving computer.
> 
> Talking of computer improving, Im thinking of upgrading the RAM in my system to a higher capacity. I've realized with these renders I've been doing that I'm getting very close to using up my entire 4GB so I want to upgrade it.
> 
> I like the look of these:
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/264750
> 
> I just have a few questions:
> 
> - Should I get just 1 set (8gb) or 2 (16gb)?
> - Is having 16gb going to make my overclock require re-tuning and will it be hard to get that overclock stable?
> - Am I right in thinking the whole optimized for sandy bridge thing is just marketing jibberish and its gonna work fine with my AMD chip?
> 
> Money isn't an issue so I can either get 1 or 2 sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't wanna be close to running out of RAM cus then Terragen will crash and I was bordering on 96% RAM usage tonight and I need to bump up the detail on the image further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what im working on atm, as you can see the light shafts are going grainy so I need to bump up their detail sampling to make them look nicer.
> I'll have to try that tommorow though as this render took just under an hour so with the new higher settings its gonna take much longer.


if your so Ram intensive,up your NB to around 2600Mhz,you will see a real performance gain.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Instead of getting a 955 BE to replace my 965 BE, maybe I'll get one of these?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181015

Would it help me get to 3.8 again? For some reason, 3.8 isn't stable anymore. I get periodic reboot at 3.7. It's a gosh darn C2 140W


----------



## B NEGATIVE

how long you had that cpu at that speed? what are your temps and cpu volts?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14056413*
> how long you had that cpu at that speed? what are your temps and cpu volts?


Over the winter and into spring.

36c/38c idle to mid 50s load?

1.40v?

I'm hoping it's just a seasonal thing. My room gets kinda toasty in the summer. I was wondering if I'd get a little more out of this thing with the H60.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14056763*
> Over the winter and into spring.
> 
> 36c/38c idle to mid 50s load?
> 
> 1.40v?
> 
> I'm hoping it's just a seasonal thing. My room gets kinda toasty in the summer. I was wondering if I'd get a little more out of this thing with the H60.


Besides the 955 and 965 are the same chips, just clocked differently from the factory.

Edit I didn't read the C2 part.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

My full load temps are 49 at the minute,31c ambient at 4Ghz...well worth the money. Shame your not in the UK,im selling my h50 with 2 AP-29's....


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14056763*
> Over the winter and into spring.
> 
> 36c/38c idle to mid 50s load?
> 
> 1.40v?
> 
> I'm hoping it's just a seasonal thing. My room gets kinda toasty in the summer. I was wondering if I'd get a little more out of this thing with the H60.


The H series corsair coolers are very good for the money, they won't improve your idle temps that much but they do very well under load. I've been giving my H50 a battering lately with my Terragen renders, as the program runs all 6 of my cores at 100%.

It maxed out at 50c yesterday after 3 hours of rendering a single image (yes it really takes that long) and my gentle typhoons weren't even on full whack.

Btw I finished my image, as I said 3 hours 15 minutes rendering time. Fixed the grainy lightshafts and increased the contrast.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14052476*
> farewell my bro


I bought the enforcer this week, I'm in the process right now of changing the internal USB 3.0 cables on the case, my CH-IV doesn't have the new internal plug for those.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> The H series corsair coolers are very good for the money, they won't improve your idle temps that much but they do very well under load. I've been giving my H50 a battering lately with my Terragen renders, as the program runs all 6 of my cores at 100%.


I heard they are pretty easy to install? Even for a total noob? I've been afraid to change out my HSF. Irrational, I know. I've moved/flipped/replaced almost everything else in there


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14064560*
> I heard they are pretty easy to install? Even for a total noob? I've been afraid to change out my HSF. Irrational, I know. I've moved/flipped/replaced almost everything else in there


They made it easier with the H60, the cpu block on the H50 was a little awkward to install but other than that it was fine.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Double post. Sorry


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;14064863*
> They made it easier with the H60, the cpu block on the H50 was a little awkward to install but other than that it was fine.


Cool. Maybe I'll pull the trigger then. For a C2, it's running quite well. IF I upgrade this year, I'll wait for a good deal on a X6
:devil:By the way, Saturday's forecast here is 119f:devil:


----------



## Lettuceman

Hey guys, I have a question.
The front bay covers are like connected to the actual case. How do I get them off?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14065094*
> Cool. Maybe I'll pull the trigger then. For a C2, it's running quite well. IF I upgrade this year, I'll wait for a good deal on a X6
> :devil:By the way, Saturday's forecast here is 119f:devil:


The h60 is an easy install. Have it in my computer and I love it. Only complaint is that the radiator is a little bit large.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Hey guys, I have a question.
> The front bay covers are like connected to the actual case. How do I get them off?


Reach under the front panel of the case. Pull up and out. The front pops right off. The bay covers you're talking about pop out too. Careful with the tabs tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14066964*
> The h60 is an easy install. Have it in my computer and I love it. Only complaint is that the radiator is a little bit large.


A little large?







Does it fit in the rear exhaust position or do I have to put it elsewhere?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

All HS's are easy to fit......if you have 3 hands.


----------



## Darylrese

Hi Guys,

I'm lucky to work in a school with a full blown Technology department and they have said if i take my storm scout side panel in they will modify it for me using their equipment.

I have 2 ideas in mind.

1) Cut the slats out of the fan holes on the side window and keep 2 x 120mm fans on the side panel (hopefully that will stop the whistling noise)

2) Make a new side window and cut a 200mm hole out to fit a 200mm fan in the side

Has anyone successfully done option 1 without cracking the plastic? If so, is the noise better without the slats?

I like the idea of option 2 as 1 large fan will cool a large section of the mobo, GPU and CPU but i would need to buy some arcylic and a new fan. Option 1 is free


----------



## linkin93

If you have a soldering iron you could try melting the slats off, though you'd want to do that in a well ventilated room or with a house fan nearby.


----------



## Darylrese

I can cut them off with a machine we have at work mate so it will be perfect. Just wondered if its worth doing over making a whole new one

I don't have an issue with the whisting noise as its not too loud but for free i may aswel give it a go. Might need some dust filters if i do go down this route.


----------



## linkin93

Probably just better to make a new window. I'd prefer a window with no fan mounts, they just attract dust.


----------



## Darylrese

No fan mounts = No cold air blowing only the GPU though so i'm not so keen on the idea. Cooling isnt the best on the storm scount as it is


----------



## linkin93

That's true, I had a 140mm fan mounted in the drive bays before but the ugly cable made me get rid of it. Speaking of fans, I modded the front bezel. I removed most of the plastic holding the front fan filter, but enough of it is left so that it holds it there:










You can see where it had been stopping air getting through.










I plan on removing the metal mesh as well, but that's for another day.


----------



## Darylrese

Why did you do that?


----------



## linkin93

For better air flow. It's the only intake fan I have in the case at the moment (apart from the H60)


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14067291*
> Reach under the front panel of the case. Pull up and out. The front pops right off. The bay covers you're talking about pop out too. Careful with the tabs tho.
> 
> A little large?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it fit in the rear exhaust position or do I have to put it elsewhere?


Fits perfectly in the rear exhaust position. The problem I had was it doesn't fit in the cd drive bay if you have a cd drive and a fan controller. I could only make it fit there when I had just the cd drive. That's my only complaint.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Darylrese,throw your PSU away before it starts a fire....damn whitebox pc world junk...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14071218*
> Darylrese,throw your PSU away before it starts a fire....damn whitebox pc world junk...


Haha I have had my Jeantec PSU for about 3 years now and its still going strong! I didn't get it from PCWORLD either....got it from Novatech







No problems what so ever...will upgrade when i get Crossfire / SLI in future


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I buy a lot of stuff from novatech and ccl,good places to shop.


----------



## Darylrese

Me too mate. Their shop is just down the road from me! I also get small discount as i'm a techy in a school and we have an account with them









Going to take my storm scout into work monday and see what i can mod on it using the tools in tech department...see if i can reduce noise / temps by a few degrees c


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14071302*
> Haha I have had my Jeantec PSU for about 3 years now and its still going strong! I didn't get it from PCWORLD either....got it from Novatech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problems what so ever...will upgrade when i get Crossfire / SLI in future


Have you checked to see if that thing is giving you at Least 10VDC on the 12 volt main.. And does it make a funky smell when you start up Internet Explorer.. LOL..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14052476*
> farewell my bro


Boy thats an Ugly case.. LOL

Sorry to see you go GTR..


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I still have the Scout, I just dont know if sell it or pass it to my sis


----------



## linkin93

Paint it pink and give it to your sister


----------



## unimatrixzero

I will have to Vote Linkin's way on that.. or Purple.. Green.. Orange... Or even Yellow.. Maybe you can get the dog to play with it if you put a piece of Steak on it.. LOL


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*




I still have the Scout, I just dont know if sell it or pass it to my sis


How is the inside of the case compared to the Scout?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Well my impressions:

Build Quality:
-Scout Wins, it just feel more solid, dont get me wrong, Enforcer feel like high quality, but the Scout being an "old" case feel more heavy and sturdy

Inside:
-Enforcer destroy the Scout...in fact the inside of the Scout is bigger than the Enforcer, but the layout and the features makes it feel bigger...any GPU and CPU will fit, any

Outside:
-That is a personal preference, but for me the Enforcer win, the side panel are superior in the Scout BTW

Cooling:
-Enforcer by faaaar, that huge 200mm fan spinning at 1000rpm cools completely (with the top drive bay removed) my GPU temps in the Enforcer are the same that in the Scout WITH the side panel

thats it, Im very happy with my purchase, its a very nice, good looking and future proof case


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14072806*
> Boy thats an Ugly case.. LOL
> 
> Sorry to see you go GTR..


You don't have to go anywhere GTR. You were welcomed into this club as a Scout and one you will remain until your choosing. Keep on posting cuz we love to hear from you.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14076058*
> Well my impressions:
> 
> Build Quality:
> -Scout Wins, it just feel more solid, dont get me wrong, Enforcer feel like high quality, but the Scout being an "old" case feel more heavy and sturdy
> 
> Inside:
> -Enforcer destroy the Scout...in fact the inside of the Scout is bigger than the Enforcer, but the layout and the features makes it feel bigger...any GPU and CPU will fit, any
> 
> Outside:
> -That is a personal preference, but for me the Enforcer win, the side panel are superior in the Scout BTW
> 
> Cooling:
> -Enforcer by faaaar, that huge 200mm fan spinning at 1000rpm cools completely (with the top drive bay removed) my GPU temps in the Enforcer are the same that in the Scout WITH the side panel
> 
> thats it, Im very happy with my purchase, its a very nice, good looking and future proof case


if it's good for you, it's good for us. Your happiness is what matters not our opinions.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14076058*
> Well my impressions:
> 
> Build Quality:
> -Scout Wins, it just feel more solid, dont get me wrong, Enforcer feel like high quality, but the Scout being an "old" case feel more heavy and sturdy
> 
> Inside:
> -Enforcer destroy the Scout...in fact the inside of the Scout is bigger than the Enforcer, but the layout and the features makes it feel bigger...any GPU and CPU will fit, any
> 
> Outside:
> -That is a personal preference, but for me the Enforcer win, the side panel are superior in the Scout BTW
> 
> Cooling:
> -Enforcer by faaaar, that huge 200mm fan spinning at 1000rpm cools completely (with the top drive bay removed) my GPU temps in the Enforcer are the same that in the Scout WITH the side panel
> 
> thats it, Im very happy with my purchase, its a very nice, good looking and future proof case


Mind taking some pictures of the inside? Want to see what it looks like full of nice components


----------



## linkin93

Me too.

I'll probably end up posting pictures of my 600T SE in here as well when I get it


----------



## hxcnero

well guys.. i retired my scout and replaced it with a 600t SE a few days ago.

once i get another PSU i may revive my phenom 2 build in my old scout and make it a folding rig. time will tell.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Darylrese

lovin the white 600t! How does it compare to the scout for size and cooling properties?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well....trigger pulled.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181015


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


lovin the white 600t! How does it compare to the scout for size and cooling properties?


this case is quite a bit bigger than the scout. my 570 almost touched the HDD cage when it was in my scout. as you can see, theres room in the 600t for even the longest cards. cable management is extremely easy. there's almost 2 inches of space behind the motherboard tray.

you could probably take a leisurely walk while twirling a cane thru this case lol.

airflow doesn't appear to have any issues. i dont know the exact specs for the stock fans but they do push a decent amount of air.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


well guys.. i retired my scout and replaced it with a 600t SE a few days ago.

once i get another PSU i may revive my phenom 2 build in my old scout and make it a folding rig. time will tell.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Darylrese

Wish i had the space for a bigger case but even my scout is too big and i have to take my desk apart to fit it in


----------



## Rockr69

Now that I'm finally back to work, I foresee a 600T and a brand new X8 build in my future with full dual loop W/C. May take me a couple months, but oh yeah!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


well guys.. i retired my scout and replaced it with a 600t SE a few days ago.

once i get another PSU i may revive my phenom 2 build in my old scout and make it a folding rig. time will tell.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That is such a nice rig.. I love mine too. It is so quiet.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Now that I'm finally back to work, I foresee a 600T and a brand new X8 build in my future with full dual loop W/C. May take me a couple months, but oh yeah!!!


Hey congrats on the new Job Sir.. I know you will be great at it.


----------



## Kaneda13

BAH! one of my SSD's blew out last night, it's totally dead. Can't unpartition it, can't read it, just dead weight. So, i pulled them both and went out this morning can got a new 60GB Corsair Force SSD. Sadly, my original SSD's where so old, this single drive out runs them in RAID 0. But all is up and running again, glad i have nightly clones of my main drive.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Man.. What a Bummer..


----------



## abdidas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


WOW it has been a long time since I posted on this forum, good times.

Anyways my front headphone jack broke on my storm scout today








Don't know what I should do :S

Any tips from the pros?


UN******* BELIEVABLE!!!

The exact same thing happened to the microphone jack now









I am not having it no more, time for an angry email to coolermaster


----------



## hxcnero

did any of you guys ever have problems with your rigs resetting when plugging a device into the front panel? that happened to me fairly often but non of them ever died on me.


----------



## Kaneda13

anyone have a link to the brackets for the scout for 2.5" drives? i have the 1 set mine came with, but would like another. i checked the CM store and didn't see them listed, maybe someone has a link?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


anyone have a link to the brackets for the scout for 2.5" drives? i have the 1 set mine came with, but would like another. i checked the CM store and didn't see them listed, maybe someone has a link?


When I get back I can see if I have mine, if I do then I will send them your way if you pay shipping. Let me know


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


well guys.. i retired my scout and replaced it with a 600t SE a few days ago.

once i get another PSU i may revive my phenom 2 build in my old scout and make it a folding rig. time will tell.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That looks so amazing!!


----------



## hxcnero

kaneda i can also send you my 2.5 conversion brackets if ya need em. a flat rate USPS envelope shouldn't be more than $3ish. if that.

and thanks for the compliments everyone


----------



## Kaneda13

Thanks hxcnero, if Xyrate doesn't find his, i'll take yours. Also, while i was replacing the dead SSD and installing the new, i decided to move my bottom intake fan filter to the outside of the case and put a black fan guard on the top, i think this looks MUCH better than how i had it previously.

before:









after:


----------



## linkin93

Looks very clean, love it!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;14084499*
> did any of you guys ever have problems with your rigs resetting when plugging a device into the front panel? that happened to me fairly often but non of them ever died on me.


ME! lol! i fixed mine, the front panel pcb was loose and would contact the case, happened more with the far right usb port, so i took the top off, insulated the part of the case thats right underneath the front panel and seriously tightened the pcb back up, has never happened since, and that was like 6 months ago









NICE corsair case btw


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


ME! lol! i fixed mine, the front panel pcb was loose and would contact the case, happened more with the far right usb port, so i took the top off, insulated the part of the case thats right underneath the front panel and seriously tightened the pcb back up, has never happened since, and that was like 6 months ago









NICE corsair case btw










Nice to hear from you dahhling.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14090637*
> Nice to hear from you dahhling.


I second this...


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Nice to hear from you dahhling.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


I second this...


thankings you







been busy, had to move into my mothers for a while, real long story, not going to get into it, but myself and my scout are all good


----------



## Kaneda13

ok, i turn to you, geeks of the world to help me find a wiring diagram that is eluding me. i need a diagram that shows how to wire a 2 wire fan (power/ground) to be controlled by a PWm signal. I have a 2 wire fan that i want to control via a generated PWM signal, and i can't find the wiring diagram to figure it out. To clarify, i have 12V and GND, and a PWM signal, and i want to control a fan with only 2 wires on it, and i'm trying to build the circuit to do it.


----------



## Rockr69

though a geek I am and that's for sure and plenty of things I know,
this puzzle you post I must admit, there's no help that I can show


----------



## B NEGATIVE

2 wires probably wont work for PWM,can you not just voltage control it?


----------



## Kaneda13

well, the fan that i'm working with is dead, and it's $450 for a new one (it obviously comes with 3 wires), however i can get a 2 wire fan to replace it for about $50, and if i can build the PWM receiver, then i can make it work. the circuit has the power hot at all times, and the ground is constant, so hooking up a 2 wire fan will run it at full speed all the time, hence the need for a PWM modification.


----------



## Xyrate

Question... Changing my front 140mm fan. Should I go with a 1300rpm or 1000rpm fan? I have about four hard drives there. I'm not sure which one to go with. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


well, the fan that i'm working with is dead, and it's $450 for a new one (it obviously comes with 3 wires), however i can get a 2 wire fan to replace it for about $50, and if i can build the PWM receiver, then i can make it work. the circuit has the power hot at all times, and the ground is constant, so hooking up a 2 wire fan will run it at full speed all the time, hence the need for a PWM modification.


what the 4377 kind of fan cost $450????


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


what the 4377 kind of fan cost $450????


the electric cooling fan on my bmw, $450 is my employee price, it's $650 retail.







we are very proud of them.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


the electric cooling fan on my bmw, $450 is my employee price, it's $650 retail.







we are very proud of them.


Must be made of Honduran children and then shipped to the U.S. by Space Shuttle.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockr69*


must be made of honduran children and then shipped to the u.s. By space shuttle.


lol!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


ok, i turn to you, geeks of the world to help me find a wiring diagram that is eluding me. i need a diagram that shows how to wire a 2 wire fan (power/ground) to be controlled by a PWm signal. I have a 2 wire fan that i want to control via a generated PWM signal, and i can't find the wiring diagram to figure it out. To clarify, i have 12V and GND, and a PWM signal, and i want to control a fan with only 2 wires on it, and i'm trying to build the circuit to do it.


Dude check this out....Maybe you can improvise









Edit: Oops!! Sorry, Here is the link.
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...-finished.html


----------



## Darylrese

So tomorrow i'm taking my side panel into work for some mods.

What shall i do?

1) Cut the slats out of the stock window to allow better air flow and reduce noise with 2 x Blue LED 120mm Fans

2) Buy another tinted sheet of acrylic, make a new side window with a 200mm hole and fit 1 x 200mm fan to cool GPU / CPU / Memory / Mainboard

3) Heat up the slats using a machine and dome them out to disapate air flow to stop whistling and fit 2 x Blue LED 120mm Fans

Not too keen on making it completely flush as I want to blow fresh air onto GPU

I know I have asked this previously in this thread but got hardly any suggestions


----------



## unimatrixzero

option number 3 sounds cool. What are you going to use as a template.. it would have to be round and heat resistant and have a diameter greater than the 120 mm Fan Guards. Other than that.. go slow with the heat and you will be fine.


----------



## Darylrese

Not sure yet mate. Taking it into work and we are going to have a look at what we can do with it!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Question... Changing my front 140mm fan. Should I go with a 1300rpm or 1000rpm fan? I have about four hard drives there. I'm not sure which one to go with. Any thoughts?










well i went with the 140mm xigmatek white led fan that i have right now, and its only 1000rpm and its very very good for a front intake fan, in my opinion i'd go with the 1000rpm fan aslong as the air movement is good enough, e.g mines is cfm







hope that helps xyrate my little matey


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


So tomorrow i'm taking my side panel into work for some mods.

What shall i do?

1) Cut the slats out of the stock window to allow better air flow and reduce noise with 2 x Blue LED 120mm Fans

2) Buy another tinted sheet of acrylic, make a new side window with a 200mm hole and fit 1 x 200mm fan to cool GPU / CPU / Memory / Mainboard

3) Heat up the slats using a machine and dome them out to disapate air flow to stop whistling and fit 2 x Blue LED 120mm Fans

Not too keen on making it completely flush as I want to blow fresh air onto GPU

I know I have asked this previously in this thread but got hardly any suggestions










2. Specialtech have lots of colours


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Must be made of Honduran children and then shipped to the U.S. by Space Shuttle.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Meteor - Night Scout


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


in response to your sig line


Jayne- " awww, I think you might wanna reconsider that last part, see I married me a powerful ugly creature."

Mal - "How can you say that?!"


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;14094444*
> well i went with the 140mm xigmatek white led fan that i have right now, and its only 1000rpm and its very very good for a front intake fan, in my opinion i'd go with the 1000rpm fan aslong as the air movement is good enough, e.g mines is cfm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that helps xyrate my little matey


hehe... thanks AOM! I will go ahead and get the a 1000rpm one then


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14096068*
> Jayne- " awww, I think you might wanna reconsider that last part, see I married me a powerful ugly creature."
> 
> Mal - "How can you say that?!"


Monty - "Damn you, Bridget! Damn you ta Hades! You broke my heart in a million pieces! You made me love you, and then y-- I SHAVED MY BEARD FOR YOU, DEVIL WOMAN!"


----------



## Darylrese

So i have removed the side panel window....very easy! Going to try a few different ideas as we have tonnes of acrylic sheet at work and see what i can come up with! Option 2 is looking the most likely!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


So tomorrow i'm taking my side panel into work for some mods.

What shall i do?

1) Cut the slats out of the stock window to allow better air flow and reduce noise with 2 x Blue LED 120mm Fans

2) Buy another tinted sheet of acrylic, make a new side window with a 200mm hole and fit 1 x 200mm fan to cool GPU / CPU / Memory / Mainboard

3) Heat up the slats using a machine and dome them out to disapate air flow to stop whistling and fit 2 x Blue LED 120mm Fans

Not too keen on making it completely flush as I want to blow fresh air onto GPU

I know I have asked this previously in this thread but got hardly any suggestions










 If you try option 1 or 3 and they fail you can alway's revert back too option 2


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Meteor - Night Scout











 Looking Good!!


----------



## Rockr69

Firefly, O Firefly, where for art thou Firefly?

Stupid Fox Execs killed me like the (insert expletive of choice here) they are. That's where!!!

Must.... resist..... the will..... of the pony....


----------



## Darylrese

We had a look and the grills are actually bigger than the fans so they would look crap cut off as there would be a gap on the left hand side!

We are going to make a totally new side panel with 200mm fan. Can anyone recommend a good 200mm fan? I'm currently thinking of buying this one:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/205468

I also need to choose between dark smoke and clear plastic to use for the window itself...hmmmm


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


We had a look and the grills are actually bigger than the fans so they would look crap cut off as there would be a gap on the left hand side!

We are going to make a totally new side panel with 200mm fan. Can anyone recommend a good 200mm fan? I'm currently thinking of buying this one:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/205468

I also need to choose between dark smoke and clear plastic to use for the window itself...hmmmm


That's an excellent choice and I would go clear with the plastic cuz you can always tint it later if you want.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Browncoats forever!!!

Should I cut out the rear grill before I mount the H60?


----------



## Rockr69

No, leave grill. Very large holes unlike the top and front grills.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

yes


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Today's upgrades are:

Corsair Memory Vengeance 8GB DDR3 1600 MHz
Samsung SH-B123L Blu-Ray Drive










My overclock needed no settings changing but I did set the RAM to run at 1666mhz (multiplier sets it to that) and its perfectly stable so all good









Just updating software to allow Blu-Ray playback


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


That's an excellent choice and I would go clear with the plastic cuz you can always tint it later if you want.


Thank-you for your input mate. I am thinking clear too. I just hope the 200mm fan is going to fit and is going to be fairly silent! It should have excellent cooling properties at 110CFM @ 700RPM and the fan will cover all the important components in the case (CPU, GPU, MEMORY) Hopefully it will fit without fouling on the HDD cage.

Going to do some measuring when i get in tonight with a 200mm template i have cut out to see if it will fit then order the beast!

Shadow of Intent - Excellent bits of kit their mate. What Memory did you have before? I have been looking at the same kit in your picture


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Today's upgrades are:

Corsair Memory Vengeance 8GB DDR3 1600 MHz
Samsung SH-B123L Blu-Ray Drive










My overclock needed no settings changing but I did set the RAM to run at 1666mhz (multiplier sets it to that) and its perfectly stable so all good









Just updating software to allow Blu-Ray playback










 New toy's


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


Thank-you for your input mate. I am thinking clear too. I just hope the 200mm fan is going to fit and is going to be fairly silent! It should have excellent cooling properties at 110CFM @ 700RPM and the fan will cover all the important components in the case (CPU, GPU, MEMORY) Hopefully it will fit without fouling on the HDD cage.

Going to do some measuring when i get in tonight with a 200mm template i have cut out to see if it will fit then order the beast!

Shadow of Intent - Excellent bits of kit their mate. What Memory did you have before? I have been looking at the same kit in your picture


NP. Measure twice cut once.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


Thank-you for your input mate. I am thinking clear too. I just hope the 200mm fan is going to fit and is going to be fairly silent! It should have excellent cooling properties at 110CFM @ 700RPM and the fan will cover all the important components in the case (CPU, GPU, MEMORY) Hopefully it will fit without fouling on the HDD cage.

Going to do some measuring when i get in tonight with a 200mm template i have cut out to see if it will fit then order the beast!

Shadow of Intent - Excellent bits of kit their mate. What Memory did you have before? I have been looking at the same kit in your picture


I had a 4gb set of G.Skill 1333mhz. I needed the 8gb due to one of my programs maxing out the 4gb. Chose the corsair after some recommendations and because its supported well by my CPU. Alot of new memory sets seem to be optimized for sandy bridge which leads to them working less well with an AMD setup.


----------



## Rockr69




----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


. Alot of new memory sets seem to be optimized for sandy bridge which leads to them working less well with an AMD setup.


Not true,all it means is that Ram will support XMP memory profiles.
Its not the Ram,its the IMC that ruins it for AMD


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Not true,all it means is that Ram will support XMP memory profiles.
Its not the Ram,its the IMC that ruins it for AMD


well either way the corsair set runs at its listed speeds no problem so im happy


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


I had a 4gb set of G.Skill 1333mhz. I needed the 8gb due to one of my programs maxing out the 4gb. Chose the corsair after some recommendations and because its supported well by my CPU. Alot of new memory sets seem to be optimized for sandy bridge which leads to them working less well with an AMD setup.


I have 8GB of 1333mhz G.SKILL memory at the moment. Was thinking about upgrading. You see much of a difference?


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Im not really gonna know until I try out another render with similar settings. Im gonna start work on another image soon so I might I have a result either tonight or tommorow. I really bought it just because I needed more memory, Ill have to see if the little speed bump has made a difference.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Good,now clock 'em.
they dont clock very well so your going to have to work at it.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


I have 8GB of 1333mhz G.SKILL memory at the moment. Was thinking about upgrading. You see much of a difference?


Have you clocked that Ram at all?
Bump your NB to around 2600 to see a performance boost without clocking your sticks


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


hehe... thanks AOM! I will go ahead and get the a 1000rpm one then










you are very welcome







i forgot i didnt have num lock on when i wrote that reply and i didnt proof read it LOL







it should of said 63.5cfm, but tis all good, the 1000rpm wont be as noisy either


----------



## unimatrixzero

Happy Independance Day 
USA..


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Happy Independence Day all you americans!









Means nothing to us brits ofcourse, Independence Day to us is a movie with will smith in it


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Happy Independence Day all you americans!









Means nothing to us brits ofcourse, Independence Day to us is a movie with will smith in it


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14102162*
> Happy Independance Day
> USA..


Looks like we have at least one other proud american!


----------



## GoodInk

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whmVGRSgAe8&sns=fb]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whmVGRSgAe8&sns=fb"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whmVGRSgAe8&sns=fb[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## iLLGT3

^


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;14102648*
> Happy Independence Day all you americans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Means nothing to us brits ofcourse, Independence Day to us is a movie with will smith in it


I understand.. I get the same feeling about BOXING Day.. I usually want Pack up my kit bag and SMILE SMILE SMILE...


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;14107503*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whmVGRSgAe8&sns=fb


Good one!!!


----------



## Wabbit16

Guys, I might have been dreaming and/or blind, but did I not see an image that, when printed 1:1, is the exact cutout of the CM Scout side panel window? Googling brings up nothing


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14102090*
> Have you clocked that Ram at all?
> Bump your NB to around 2600 to see a performance boost without clocking your sticks


My FSB is 205 so its ever so slightly overclocked running at 1366mhz and my NB is already running at 2600mhz







Performance is really good. Apparently my memory is rubbish though so might have to replace it sometime. Haven't had any issues with it, it just doesn't really overclock. Can't tighten timings etc.

I ordered my Coolermaster MegaFlow 200mm fan today which is arriving tomorrow, making my side panel on thursday at work!

Measured it up last night and it will fit perfectly. The only concern is the width of the fan being 3cm but i should have enough clearence between the fan and my Graphic Card....Will be interesting to see what, if any difference it makes once finished to temps. I'll post pics when its done


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14110451*
> Guys, I might have been dreaming and/or blind, but did I not see an image that, when printed 1:1, is the exact cutout of the CM Scout side panel window? Googling brings up nothing


This would be handy for me aswell as I am making a new window tomorrow!


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14110588*
> This would be handy for me aswell as I am making a new window tomorrow!


Ditto! I could have sworn I saw one...maybe it's playing hide and seek


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14110451*
> Guys, I might have been dreaming and/or blind, but did I not see an image that, when printed 1:1, is the exact cutout of the CM Scout side panel window? Googling brings up nothing


Yes there is one....
http://www.overclock.net/10026348-post11184.html

EDIT: Oops! not a 1:1 print out, but the correct measurements, you can draw it.


----------



## nicolasl46

Hey guys, just pulled the trigger in new hardware, I'll be posting pictures as soon as I'm finished with the build": Intel Core i7 2600k + Asus P8P67 Pro R3.1 + Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600Mhz (blue kit) + Corsair H70 + Thermaltake TR750w PSU + WD 1TB SATA III HDD. Future upgrades OCZ Agility 3 60GB SSD.

edit: Guys, for the window mod, you are 100% better off using your scouts clear panel as a template, I tryed following the previous picture, but after drawing I realized that I was missing measurements. Do yourself a favor, and take the clear window out of the side panel and use it as a template.


----------



## H969

When I made my window I just popped the old one off and traced onto the paper that comes on the Lexan and then cut it with a jigsaw, and used a 4 1/2" hole saw to cut a 120mm hole for a single fan moved over a couple inches...
The mod took all of maybe 20 min.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14110765*
> Hey guys, just pulled the trigger in new hardware, I'll be posting pictures as soon as I'm finished with the build": Intel Core i7 2600k + Asus P8P67 Pro R3.1 + Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600Mhz (blue kit) + Corsair H70 + Thermaltake TR750w PSU + WD 1TB SATA III HDD. Future upgrades OCZ Agility 3 60GB SSD.


WOW
Sounds like an awesome build!!








What are you going to do with your i7 & mobo?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;14110781*
> When I made my window I just popped the old one off and traced onto the paper that comes on the Lexan and then cut it with a jigsaw, and used a 4 1/2" hole saw to cut a 120mm hole for a single fan moved over a couple inches...
> The mod took all of maybe 20 min.


This


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;14110792*
> WOW
> Sounds like an awesome build!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you going to do with your i7 & mobo?


Sold it on Ebay, thats why I upgraded. I was without a PC for almost 2 weeks







But last night I installed everything inside of the scout, and today after work, windows goes in, and then some games LOL


----------



## Wabbit16

Found some more info!









http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-coolermaster-storm-scout-club-1023.html

Oh! The reason I wanted this info..my grilles on the side panel catches dust VERY fast, and I am thinking of getting a red piece of perspex and replacing it with that instead. It will match my GTX570 (red) and the standard red LED fans nicely...but maybe a bit overboard.

My PSU has a blue sticker on that kind of spoils it, but I am thinking of maybe making a PSU box to hide it and the cables


----------



## Darylrese

I have taken the side window out already so ill just draw around it to make the new one!

Not sure how we are going to cut the 200mm hole yet...Not seen anyone with a 200mm fan fitted to the side of the storm scout before....hope it works out ok


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


I have taken the side window out already so ill just draw around it to make the new one!

Not sure how we are going to cut the 200mm hole yet...Not seen anyone with a 200mm fan fitted to the side of the storm scout before....hope it works out ok


 Yes I wanted a 200mm fan but I could not find a friend with a hole saw that big, and I was too cheap to buy one


----------



## Darylrese

I doubt my work has a 200mm hole saw that big so i dont know what the plan is!


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14110980*
> I doubt my work has a 200mm hole saw that big so i dont know what the plan is!


Can't you use a protractor (?)(as in a compass and protractor set) to make a perfect circle and then just use a jigsaw or Dremel to cut it out? Might not be as precise but you can always use a sander to smooth it out?


----------



## Rockr69

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=circle+cutter+for+acrylic#q=circle+cutter+for+acrylic&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&ei=4gYTToHNDKvZiAKkt-SEDg&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=image&resnum=8&ved=0CJABEMwDMAc&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=9d820c5439c605d8&biw=1920&bih=947


----------



## Darylrese

I just spoke to them and they just said they don't have a 200mm hole but have other ways of doing it...Told them if it aint perfect I will kill them haha

I hope it fits ok...the template i have made fits with clearence all round but its the depth of the fan and the thickness of the plastic thats going to be the issue if anything. Using 3mm acrylic which is only 1mm thicker than the standard side window so fingers crossed should be fine!

I had a choice of smoked, clear, red and green but i think i'll just go with the clear for now...smoked looked cool but its a tad dark for my liking. With clear my 2 x 15cm cathodes and the 200mm LED fan should look good!


----------



## H969

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Rockr69*   http://www.google.com/search?sourcei...w=1920&bih=947  
 I don't know about that, but maybe this? If ya have a dremal?
  Amazon.com: Dremel 678-01 Circle Cutter and Straight Edge Guide: Home Improvement


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG I want Trine









but I cant go to the bank now









damn


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


OMG I want Trine









but I cant go to the bank now









damn


It's $1.99 on STEAM


----------



## Shiggins

Well now that's school's out and I am back to 9-5 I guess I have no excuse not to finish the full Scout CAD.

>.<

For those of you that have asked me for it hopefully I will finish it up soon.


----------



## EvoBeardy

I know this has probably been asked already, but meh.

I bought a couple of R4 SickleFlow's to get "the right look" I want for my case, testing the colours out (before I jump on a couple of Apollish Vegas/Vegas T.B.'s to replace all around).

What's the difference in airflow/noise, aswell as brightness of the LED, in the stock Rear 120mm and the r4 SickleFlow's?

I've gotta take out the Mobo completely, or at least reseat my cooler (hmm, maybe fresh TIM is in order anyway...) to replace the rear fan, as I used silicone fan mounts all around when I first got the case (except the top exhaust), so I'm wondering before I do, just how effective these ones are, in comparison.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Random BSOD just now.
Might be the change in mutiplier for the RAM so ive put it back to 1333mhz atm.

Weird that I can run a maximum intel burn test for 20 passes and get nothing yet placing TNT blocks in Minecraft causes a bluescreen lol. Not sure what the error code was as I forgot to change the auto reboot setting. It it happens again ill make note of the error code.


----------



## Wabbit16

So I found a piece of Perspex to use for my little case window mod! It is a clear piece, 6mm thick! Instead of looking for tinted perspex, I might just find some tint film and apply it. I was thinking of going for a red to match the fans, but then again, it might be a bit too much colour.

I was going to get Acrylic as it is supposedly tougher and more resistant to stains, and does not dull or yellow after a while, but I had a 6mm thick







Perspex sheet lying at home that I want to use. I got home late so I didn't cut it out, but I did trace my original window onto it. I might have a problem with the little plastic nibs, as the 6mm perspex is waaaay too thick, but I think I'll just countersink the mounting holes so that the nibs can expand correctly and hold the window to the case. It's gonna add quite some weight to my case, but that is why we have carry handles


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Random BSOD just now.
Might be the change in mutiplier for the RAM so ive put it back to 1333mhz atm.

Weird that I can run a maximum intel burn test for 20 passes and get nothing yet placing TNT blocks in Minecraft causes a bluescreen lol. Not sure what the error code was as I forgot to change the auto reboot setting. It it happens again ill make note of the error code.


Bluescreen is normally memory based,put your ram back to 1600,bump your CPU-NB voltage up a notch or 2 then try bumping your Ram voltage a notch or 2.
Also,increasing NB speed will help.
Run memtest as a bootdisk and leave it for a couple of passes before you go to OS


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*


So I found a piece of Perspex to use for my little case window mod! It is a clear piece, 6mm thick! Instead of looking for tinted perspex, I might just find some tint film and apply it. I was thinking of going for a red to match the fans, but then again, it might be a bit too much colour.

I was going to get Acrylic as it is supposedly tougher and more resistant to stains, and does not dull or yellow after a while, but I had a 6mm thick







Perspex sheet lying at home that I want to use. I got home late so I didn't cut it out, but I did trace my original window onto it. I might have a problem with the little plastic nibs, as the 6mm perspex is waaaay too thick, but I think I'll just countersink the mounting holes so that the nibs can expand correctly and hold the window to the case. It's gonna add quite some weight to my case, but that is why we have carry handles










6mm is very thick! As long as you have room for it though, I imagine it could still be used!

I'm using 3mm clear Acrylic. My CoolerMaster MegaFlow 200mm fan arrived this morning for my side window...it is MASSIVE! We are making the window tomorrow....looking forward to see how it turns out. Im rather fussy about imperfections and scratches so will take my time and hopefully it will look good!

I plugged the fan into my PC at work and the LED's are very bright, 700RPM is quite slow but it seems to move a fair bit of air and you can't hear it unless you put it right upto your ear.

I have a choice of dark smoke or clear...think ill still stick with the clear stuff as the inside of my case is quite dark anyway all being black so i imagine clear would be best.

Make sure you keep us updated with progress on your side panel mate...be interesting to share ideas / tips seen as we are both doing it at the same time!


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


6mm is very thick! As long as you have room for it though, I imagine it could still be used!

I'm using 3mm clear Acrylic. My CoolerMaster MegaFlow 200mm fan arrived this morning for my side window...it is MASSIVE! We are making the window tomorrow....looking forward to see how it turns out. Im rather fussy about imperfections and scratches so will take my time and hopefully it will look good!

I plugged the fan into my PC at work and the LED's are very bright, 700RPM is quite slow but it seems to move a fair bit of air and you can't hear it unless you put it right upto your ear.

I have a choice of dark smoke or clear...think ill still stick with the clear stuff as the inside of my case is quite dark anyway all being black so i imagine clear would be best.

Make sure you keep us updated with progress on your side panel mate...be interesting to share ideas / tips seen as we are both doing it at the same time!


Ditto! We here in the good old Banana Republic have a product called Brasso that you can use to polish out scratches on CD's, acrylic or anything for that matter. I believe it is also found in the UK, but perhaps under a different name?

I think the clear was a good idea - you can always tint it if you want it a shade darker








. The piece of perspex I found is pretty scratched up, but I'm going to pick up some fine sandpaper and invest some of my elbow grease into it and buff everything out. I hope the 6mm perspex won't meet up with my Hyper 212+, but I think the clearance should be allright.









How do you plan on mounting your acrylic to the side panel?

I'm gonna try and see if I can create the side window in Google Sketch-Up 8...wish me luck!


----------



## Darylrese

I have heard of Brasso before, its in a shiny tin...sure we have it here in the UK! Are you making a flush side panel (no fans)? My challenge is going to be cutting out the 200mm hole..I just hope it fits width wise and the hole we cut is round and not wobbly! Going to do it on a jig i believe

Mounting the side panel...They have some black 3mm grub screws with allen key heads we are going to use to fit it back on all being well...They cut the plastic rivets off to remove the standard side panel so i can't reuse those!

All i'm going to do is place the standard window onto a sheet of Acrylic, draw around it, drill a hole and cut the 20mm fan hole out then cut the shape out. Finally drill all the holes and fit back onto the side panel. Fingers acrossed it will be a decent job..It really bugs me when you know something is bodged

I'll post pictures tomorrow if we manage to get it done


----------



## Wabbit16

Yes, mine will be flush. We stay on a (very dusty) farm so the side vents attract a lot of dust and fluff. And I don't need fans on the sides thankfully









I am not sure how brittle acrylic is but perspex cracks very easily so going slow with the jigsaw is reccommended (a variable-speed unit is your best bet). Also, the heat can warp and discolour it so take it slow and steady. As for the hole, have you decided on a method or is the shop going to do it for you?

Pity about them cutting the rivets off - it took me 3 minutes to remove all mine with a slot screwdriver. Tell them you want replacements!









I am also a bit shakey when it comes to drilling the holes, but I have made a headlight cover for my KLR650 out of it once and it was easy enough







Good luck!


----------



## Darylrese

I work in a school so our tech department are doing it for me with my help using propper machinery so it should come out really well.

I haven't heard what the plan is for the hole...i asked and got told 'stop worrying about it, we will sort it' from the techys so they obviously have ideas up their sleeves. I know they definatly don't have a 200mm hole saw though. Probably drill a hole then use the jig and cut it out.

Yep shame about the rivets but they are giving me the grub screws for free so i don't really care







Aslong as they look decent!


----------



## Wabbit16

Ah that's at least a decent bonus. I'm going to do everything myself, but the downside of that is I have no one to blame but myself! I work for an IT company, and the tools here are quite, uhm...limited. So I would rather tackle it at home where I have the time and tools to do it properly.

What fan arrangement do you have on your case?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


I work in a school so our tech department are doing it for me with my help using propper machinery so it should come out really well.

I haven't heard what the plan is for the hole...i asked and got told 'stop worrying about it, we will sort it' from the techys so they obviously have ideas up their sleeves. I know they definatly don't have a 200mm hole saw though. Probably drill a hole then use the jig and cut it out.

Yep shame about the rivets but they are giving me the grub screws for free so i don't really care







Aslong as they look decent!


Jigsaw then hit it with a dremel drum sander on the cut face. Job done.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*


Ditto! We here in the good old Banana Republic have a product called Brasso that you can use to polish out scratches on CD's, acrylic or anything for that matter. I believe it is also found in the UK, but perhaps under a different name?

I think the clear was a good idea - you can always tint it if you want it a shade darker







. The piece of perspex I found is pretty scratched up, but I'm going to pick up some fine sandpaper and invest some of my elbow grease into it and buff everything out. I hope the 6mm perspex won't meet up with my Hyper 212+, but I think the clearance should be allright.









How do you plan on mounting your acrylic to the side panel?

I'm gonna try and see if I can create the side window in Google Sketch-Up 8...wish me luck!


Brasso is very abrasive,dont use on plastics as it will dull them.
use standard pledge or whatever,far better!


----------



## Darylrese

I'm not so good at DIY so glad i have some experienced tech's on hand. I'm a IT Technician in the school but we dont have any tools really, just screw drivers and anti static equipment!

I have the following setup in my case at the moment:

1 x Standard Scout intake fan at front 
1 x Corsair intake fan in drive bays 
1 x Standard Scout exhaust fan on top 
2 x Gentle Typhoon AP-15's Push / Pull EXHAUST on H50 Radiator on rear of case

And obviously adding in the 200mm in my side window tomorrow. Its going to be as cool as a fridge! I just hope the hot air inside can escape through the top exhaust and push pull with all the fresh air being pushed in with that 200mm ontop of everything else! Should be fine


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Jigsaw then hit it with a dremel drum sander on the cut face. Job done.


Yep expect thats what we will do! Thanks for the advice...spot on


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Brasso is very abrasive,dont use on plastics as it will dull them.
use standard pledge or whatever,far better!


When I used Brasso on my perspex headlight covers they didn't dull, but they did require a LOT of elbow grease. It did eventually come right...here are some pics from the forum I posted it to:

Raw material:


















After sanding, before Brasso:









After Brasso:


















NOTE: I used an alternative to Brasso called Brillo. There might be some differences between the two but I believe both are abrasives in any case


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*


When I used Brasso on my perspex headlight covers they didn't dull, but they did require a LOT of elbow grease. It did eventually come right...here are some pics from the forum I posted it to:

NOTE: I used an alternative to Brasso called Brillo. There might be some differences between the two but I believe both are abrasives in any case


Holey Moley, Brillo? The soap that's used in the extremely abrasive soap-filled wirey scrubbing pads, usually used for cleaning greasy oven dishes etc.?

Wow man, that's mad. I've also used Brasso on plasticy things when I was a kid, it dulled the colour outta them. Saying that, Perspex is a single layer of the same substance, but I woud've expected some dulling.

A better option would've been a buffing tool for a Drill or a Dremel, even the finest Glasspaper would surely leave it dulled compared to it's original state?


----------



## Darylrese

Why don't you just buy a new sheet mate, might be easier and cheaper....I'm using a new sheet with protective film still on for mine....Scratches would do my head in!


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


Why don't you just buy a new sheet mate, might be easier and cheaper....I'm using a new sheet with protective film still on for mine....Scratches would do my head in!


We stay in a small town and they charge a lot of money for the most basic of stuff (for instance, I asked how much a service for a DSLR camera would cost - R350, or about 33 Quid/44 USD).

Sourcing it will also be a bit problematic. I don't mind though, as it gives me experience that I actually quite enjoy









My dad mentioned he paid about R1500 for a sheet of Perspex 100x100cm of 6mil thickness - so that is quite a bit over 100 Quid









Can't wait to see yours. I'm going to rough cut mine tonight when I get home, and tomorrow at work use a Dremel and trim it down to the correct size and also drill the holes


----------



## Darylrese

Oh man I feel for you! I can get a sheet of Arcylic sheet here 500mm x 500mm for about Â£8 which is plenty for a side panel window.

The fan was the most expensive part at Â£13!


----------



## Darylrese

Ok let me get the ball rolling on my project:

*The Fan (What A Beast!)*









*The original window with 200mm paper template attached to lign up with the case*









*Fan Blu-Tac'd on to check position & Fit *









*Tomorrow* - Draw around orignal as template and cut window from clear arcylic sheet. I held the fan in place for 10mins blue tac'd to original window to make sure it fit width wise and check temps. Mobo was a few C lower and so was CPU.

Watch this space for updates tomorrow


----------



## Wabbit16

Cool! Can't wait...

I started on my panel tonight...using a jigsaw outside in the rain was not fun, but it's done. I rounded the edges and measured back and forth about 4 times. I now need to drill my holes, and then polish it. I started with some flatting paper (wet sandpaper) to remove the scratches, and used Brillo to buff it out. It's just taking very long. I'm going to take it with me to work tomorrow, and get some finer sandpaper (P1000+) so that I don't need to polish my arms out of their sockets.

Then I am going to test fit it, drill the holes and hopefully mount! Can't wait


----------



## Wabbit16

Cool! Can't wait...

I started on my panel tonight...using a jigsaw outside in the rain was not fun, but it's done. I rounded the edges and measured back and forth about 4 times. I now need to drill my holes, and then polish it. I started with some flatting paper (wet sandpaper) to remove the scratches, and used Brillo to buff it out. It's just taking very long. I'm going to take it with me to work tomorrow, and get some finer sandpaper (P1000+) so that I don't need to polish my arms out of their sockets.

Then I am going to test fit it, drill the holes and hopefully mount! Can't wait


----------



## Darylrese

Sweet! Was it easy to cut the window out?

Looking forward to doing mine tomorrow, fingers crossed the finished product will be worthwhile


----------



## Ty07allstar

Will a Thermalright Silver Arrow heatsink fit with the top fan on the side removed with this RAM, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-278-_-Product


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


Sweet! Was it easy to cut the window out?

Looking forward to doing mine tomorrow, fingers crossed the finished product will be worthwhile


I grafted for about 2 hours getting it rough-cut last night. Granted I was working outside at night in the rain, so my visibility was limited!









It did take a while to cut. My outline kept on washing/rubbing off with all the rain, so I had to redo my lines a lot. The cutting part was not too bad, but I had to use a variable-speed jigsaw - too fast and the perspex melts back together again, too slow and it starts gripping the perspex and threatens to crack it (DAHMIK).

I took about 5 minutes per side to cut, and then I used a bench grinder to trim the edges. Today I am going shopping for some fine sandpaper, and if work is quiet I will start polishing it. I was mistaken in my previous post - I am using Brillo instead of Brasso. Basically the same product, but Brillo is more of a paste than a liquid


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Holey Moley, Brillo? The soap that's used in the extremely abrasive soap-filled wirey scrubbing pads, usually used for cleaning greasy oven dishes etc.?

Wow man, that's mad. I've also used Brasso on plasticy things when I was a kid, it dulled the colour outta them. Saying that, Perspex is a single layer of the same substance, but I woud've expected some dulling.

A better option would've been a buffing tool for a Drill or a Dremel, even the finest Glasspaper would surely leave it dulled compared to it's original state?


Hey EvoBeardy, sorry I never saw this post of yours, but to clarify - I have attached a picture of the product I use







and the end results, so far. As you can see it is still scratched, but I have gone over the one side with Brillo. It may not look like it, but the one side is very smooth already. The other side I have yet to start with.

It doesn't dull it at all, thankfully. I know there are easier ways to do this project, but I am trying to keep costs down. That, and you can buy 5 x 600W jigsaws for the price of a Dremel in our country, so they are quite overpriced


----------



## Darylrese

ooooo looking good mate! I have never seen that product before, so i assume we don't have it in the UK.

My window is coming along nicely! Its almost finnished! Here is a teaser pic, more to follow tonight. The 200mm circle isn't perfect in the bottom right corner, so going to keep sanding it down to round it off a bit more. The allen key bolts they have bought in are perfect for the job (there is one in the hole on the bottom right hand side of the pic) I have just run a tap in all of the holes to thread the plastic ready for mounting to the side panel


----------



## Wabbit16

Looking good! How did they make that hole? It looks really spiff!









Here are some of my pics...I got a bit busy today and my arm is about to fall off from all the polishing, so it's not perfect. Might finish it off by the weekend hopefully!


----------



## Darylrese

Looks good mate, definatly getting there!!

We just drilled a large hole and then cut it out with a jig. Then wrapped a round metal bar with wet n dry and ran it around the inside of the hole to round it off, then onto an electric sander simular to that of a dremel but much bigger









I just fallen in love with a different case:

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...N300M1W2N.html yummmmm


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


Looks good mate, definatly getting there!!

We just drilled a large hole and then cut it out with a jig. Then wrapped a round metal bar with wet n dry and ran it around the inside of the hole to round it off, then onto an electric sander simular to that of a dremel









I just fallen in love with a different case:

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...N300M1W2N.html yummmmm


Wet n dry? I'm assuming that's sandpaper? That case looks nice...I love the 'feet'. But you ARE posting in the Scout thread...be careful they don't ban you for blasphemy









I used to like this case..the Aerocool Syclone:










I was about to buy one, but then the PC (previously owned) was struck by lightning and I saved up for a new PC instead


----------



## Darylrese

IT'S DONE! They just dropped it off to my office! It looks fantastic!!! Its almost perfect. Well happy with the result. Pics to follow shortly if i can take a few on my phone


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ty07allstar*


Will a Thermalright Silver Arrow heatsink fit with the top fan on the side removed with this RAM, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-278-_-Product


 Yes it will fit


----------



## Darylrese

Here she is! (I need to give it a dust when i get home)


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


ooooo looking good mate! I have never seen that product before, so i assume we don't have it in the UK.

My window is coming along nicely! Its almost finnished! Here is a teaser pic, more to follow tonight. The 200mm circle isn't perfect in the bottom right corner, so going to keep sanding it down to round it off a bit more. The allen key bolts they have bought in are perfect for the job (there is one in the hole on the bottom right hand side of the pic) I have just run a tap in all of the holes to thread the plastic ready for mounting to the side panel











 Now thats a hole!!








Good job!!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*


Looking good! How did they make that hole? It looks really spiff!









Here are some of my pics...I got a bit busy today and my arm is about to fall off from all the polishing, so it's not perfect. Might finish it off by the weekend hopefully!










 Looking good!!


----------



## Darylrese

final pics of mine are above mate


----------



## H969

I almost went with a 200mm side hole, but could not find a fan that I liked, but this is a very nice fit..Congrats








Edit: Now that I think about it more I did not have a larger hole saw....


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiggins*


Well now that's school's out and I am back to 9-5 I guess I have no excuse not to finish the full Scout CAD.

>.<

For those of you that have asked me for it hopefully I will finish it up soon.


 Did you graduate?
You have a full time job?


----------



## Darylrese

now i need to come up with a good idea on how to hide the wire that comes out the bottom...cheap wires arn't even sleeved and now the window is clear, its going to show


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


now i need to come up with a good idea on how to hide the wire that comes out the bottom...cheap wires arn't even sleeved and now the window is clear, its going to show










I guess cutting the wires to fit some sleeving would not exactly work, so I have a suggestion...to make it a bit more appealing, get hold of some spiral wrap and just sleeve it that way? It's more rigid than sleeving but easy to install


----------



## Darylrese

Yep I did think about that stuff or even black hose and just slit it behind to wrap over and cable tie it on....ill see what it looks like when fitted to the case when i get home and see if i can think of anything first









You seen my pics? What do you think Wabbit16?


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


Yep I did think about that stuff or even black hose and just slit it behind to wrap over and cable tie it on....ill see what it looks like when fitted to the case when i get home and see if i can think of anything first









You seen my pics? What do you think Wabbit16?










I saw them...as we say in Afrikaans, baie netjies! (very neat!)









I am actually a little bit envious...especially since my PC is still without a motherboard. But hey, looking at these pics it helps a bit...the longing and heartsore is getting better to deal with


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks mate







Looking forward to seeing yours now...should be much easier as you don't have to cut any circles out









What happened to your motherboard? My PC is basically finished now. I would love another 6950, new PSU and SSD but that would cost a fortune and then id need a new case as the storm is tight for space too.

Whats your GTX570 like? I was always an Nvidia FanBoy but my mate suggested to try the 6950. Great card just wondered how it compares to yours.


----------



## Wabbit16

Basically my mobo was damaged in transit to me...the PCIe slot ripped out of the motherboard somehow. It was sent to ASUS for an RMA claim, but it has been two weeks and still nothing yet.

Have you played around with unlocking the 6950's? I hear they perform pretty great when a 6970 BIOS is slapped on them.

The GTX570 is great...I was going to go for the reference design one, but opted for the EVGA HD unit because of the 10yr warranty and me reading about the 570's killing their VRM's so quickly on reference boards. And also, I was worried if a reference one would fit so I got the shorted HD one instead. It has a DisplayPort as well, something that is redundant IMHO as I'll never use it. Sadly my whole PC is just sitting there...it's a bit more than a month old, but hopefully I'll have my board back soon.

I'd love an SSD as well, but they are very expensive here in SA (most things are though).

I'm going to attempt drilling the holes tonight, so wish me luck please!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Can you guess what coming?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


now i need to come up with a good idea on how to hide the wire that comes out the bottom...cheap wires arn't even sleeved and now the window is clear, its going to show










I've seen some sleeving kits on eBay, you can also get those sticky-back cable-tie plate thingies, so you could run the wire off the back end of the side panel, then straight down to around halfway down. I have my side panel fan on s Fan Header just above my Graphics Card, it runs down like that (minus them sticky-back dooh-dahs), then up by the PCI, has a little bit where I wrap it between two SLI fingers to keep it from touching the GPU backplate and into the Header.


----------



## Darylrese

I've sorted it now







Got some of that heatsrink stuff from work and coated the end thats showing, routed the wire across and taped it using black gaffa tape to the side panel itself below the window and across as my molex connector is currently in the HDD bay...you won't see it as its all in the back







Woop Woop

Those cable tie things would look more professional but the above method was free and looks fine anyway


----------



## Wabbit16

What did you do?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*


What did you do?


Explained above mate.

As for my 6950....I unlocked the 6970 shaders and overclocked it to 900 / 1400mhz which is above 6970 clocks. Also its running at 1.14v whereas 6970 requires 1.17v







Runs everything maxed out at 60 - 180fps


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


Explained above mate.

As for my 6950....I unlocked the 6970 shaders and overclocked it to 900 / 1400mhz which is above 6970 clocks. Also its running at 1.14v whereas 6970 requires 1.17v







Runs everything maxed out at 60 - 180fps










Cool, nifty idea. You should post up some photos as well.

I don't think I'd ever play around with voltage...I'm very afraid, don't wanna sit without a PC for so long


----------



## Darylrese

You have to increase voltage on the 6950 as a rule to overclock...I have never had to in the past with Nvidia Cards. Would love to see how a Nvidia GTX 570 performs in my system compared to an unlocked 6950! SSD still expensive here too..I can't afford it at the moment.

I'll post a bunch of photos tonight once fitted and of the back


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


You have to increase voltage on the 6950 as a rule to overclock...I have never had to in the past with Nvidia Cards. Would love to see how a Nvidia GTX 570 performs in my system compared to an unlocked 6950! SSD still expensive here too..I can't afford it at the moment.

I'll post a bunch of photos tonight once fitted and of the back


I had an old 8800GTX that had bad VRAM before my GTX570, so I also can't say how it performs as the jump between the two is huge!

Looking forward to the pics, I must say it looks really good. I think my next mod will be another fan in the 5.25" bays, but that is after I actually get my PC running again


----------



## Darylrese

I have an intake fan cable tied to the front of my drive bays pushing cold air across the motherboard and into the radiator but to be honest, When i fit this 200mm beast, i doubt id need it...may aswell keep it anyway i guess.

I went from a GTX275 to my 6950 and the difference was incredible. I grabbed the last PowerColor HD6950 that i could find on the internet in this country but they have just got a few more in stock. Too tempting to buy another to crossfire but my motherboard is only x16 x8 crossfire and my PSU wouldnt be good enough and storm scout is too small so not much point yet. Also only running 1680 x 1050 so would need a new monitor! All that would come to over Â£500


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Can you guess what coming?


Oh I'm liking this!!! Can't wait to see this setup!! Good luck!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Can you guess what coming?


That's not going to fit in a storm scount is it? I'm jealous...some good kit there mate!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

It will fit.....with Dremel Powah!!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14135993*
> It will fit.....with Dremel Powah!!


^^


----------



## Darylrese

My window is home and fitted







It sits perfectly! Mobo temps are now 4c lower than they were. It's idling at 26c now! CPU is also a few C lower idle. Just uploading pics then i will post them! Its hard to take some decent ones as my computer is on a glass shelf under the desk


----------



## Darylrese

Project complete







Its a really simple way of modding your Scout and only cost me £20. The fan isn't as bright as the pictures make out but it does look massive! Motherboard Temps are down by 4c and CPU temp down by 2c.

Very happy with result.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14136680*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a really simple way of modding your Scout and only cost me £20. The fan isn't as bright as the pictures make out but it does look massive! Motherboard Temps are down by 4c and CPU temp down by 2c.
> 
> Very happy with result.


Looks great!!!!

All you need to do now is cut the fan holes out, because it has lowered my temps so my CPU will max out at 39, even when playing games and having loads of windows open in the background, not to mention Google chrome with 15+ tabs open!







Oh yeah my graphics card wont rise above 52c!

PS: Will upload pictures soon and update my work log.


----------



## Wabbit16

Yay! Mine also done just now. I had trouble fitting my little plastic rivets but they went in eventually. I'll post up photos tomorrow! That blue LED fan looks good, really good. Mine looks plain lol but I prefer it that way. I'll see if my temps rise or whatever once I receive my motherboard


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Nice mod Darylrese
















I have another new toy


















Now im no photographer, I bought this to take stock images to use in my digital artwork. Just playing with default settings I decided to take a quick picture of meteor


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;14138747*
> Nice mod Darylrese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im no photographer, I bought this to take stock images to use in my digital artwork. Just playing with default settings I decided to take a quick picture of meteor


Thanks man! Your storm looks really good too!

I lied, the fan is really bright and it still looks massive when i look at it but its a good mod! Its keeping my motherboard temps so low!

I was thinking about cutting out the rear mesh at its whisting with my push / pull setup, other than that all the fans are quiet!







Look forward to seeing your pics how you have done yours and i will see how I can get mine done!

I need to make a new sticker to put in the centre of the fan..the standard CoolerMaster sticker on the fan isn't round and when the fan is in motion, it looks like its wobbling which is kinda annoying. Will have to make a black one and stick it on


----------



## Darylrese

Video of my mod for those of you that are interested:

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCa2_NZr6l4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCa2_NZr6l4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCa2_NZr6l4[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14136680*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a really simple way of modding your Scout and only cost me £20. The fan isn't as bright as the pictures make out but it does look massive! Motherboard Temps are down by 4c and CPU temp down by 2c.
> 
> Very happy with result.


Hey nice work! I have thought about doing the same mod. See what happens when I'm done with the other scout mods I'm working on.


----------



## unimatrixzero

That is quite a huge fan. Is it a Puller or a Pusher?


----------



## Wabbit16

Here are the pics of mine, finally done (I think)

Total cost was R11 in sandpaper (about 1 Quid), as I got the Perspex for free.

I used a 3mm drill bit to make the holes, and a 5mm bit to countersink them so that the original plastic rivets would fit. It was a tight squeeze, but it worked!









Sorry about the crappy pics - smart phone/dumb camera!


----------



## wompwomp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


Looks great!!!!

All you need to do now is cut the fan holes out, because it has lowered my temps so my CPU will max out at 39, even when playing games and having loads of windows open in the background, not to mention Google chrome with 15+ tabs open!







Oh yeah my graphics card wont rise above 52c!

PS: Will upload pictures soon and update my work log.


What do you mean cut out the fan holes?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*










That is quite a huge fan. Is it a Puller or a Pusher?


It's a pusher my friend! Didn't fancy having it as exhaust and heating up my legs!

That's a pretty cool logo you have added!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*


Here are the pics of mine, finally done (I think)

Total cost was R11 in sandpaper (about 1 Quid), as I got the Perspex for free.

I used a 3mm drill bit to make the holes, and a 5mm bit to countersink them so that the original plastic rivets would fit. It was a tight squeeze, but it worked!









Sorry about the crappy pics - smart phone/dumb camera!


Woohoo! Looks good mate!







Can't see any scratches in the pics


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


What do you mean cut out the fan holes?


He means cut the metal grills off the case that are infront of the fans...they cause noise and restrict airflow. The one on the rear of my scout whistles with my push / pull setup so would be better to cut it off but i dont have the tools


----------



## Wabbit16

Double bonus, I am getting my motherboard (RMA'ed) back next week...the same week I took leave off work! Whoohoo...square eyes here I come


----------



## Darylrese

woohoo working PC







The spec in your rig sounds really good!

So many upgrades I still want and lack of money! Want a new monitor, different memory, New motherboard, SSD and a second 6950...its never ending!

Quick question - Has anyone managed to fit 2 x 6950's in a storm scout without overheating problems?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14144583*
> Here are the pics of mine, finally done (I think)
> 
> Total cost was R11 in sandpaper (about 1 Quid), as I got the Perspex for free.
> 
> I used a 3mm drill bit to make the holes, and a 5mm bit to countersink them so that the original plastic rivets would fit. It was a tight squeeze, but it worked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the crappy pics - smart phone/dumb camera!


Very nice work, and thx for the nice pictures!!


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;14147058*
> Very nice work, and thx for the nice pictures!!


Nice??? I'll find our DSLR over the weekend and take some decent ones to post up at the end of the month. In the mean time I'm going to do some more polishing, as there are a few scratches I missed that were a bit deeper than just surface damage


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14146378*
> woohoo working PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spec in your rig sounds really good!
> 
> So many upgrades I still want and lack of money! Want a new monitor, different memory, New motherboard, SSD and a second 6950...its never ending!
> 
> Quick question - Has anyone managed to fit 2 x 6950's in a storm scout without overheating problems?


Stick them underwater....Job done


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14148126*
> Stick them underwater....Job done


Hmmm, I always wondered how an H50 would look inside it


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14148266*
> Hmmm, I always wondered how an H50 would look inside it


Like This. Safe to say i have tried the lot.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Shame your in SA,im selling my H50....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Shame your in SA,im selling my H50....

Mod:remove this post,doubled up


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


When I get back I can see if I have mine, if I do then I will send them your way if you pay shipping. Let me know










back yet?


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103727

How LOOOOOW can you go!!!

So....are they phasing out Athlon IIs and Phenom IIs?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103727

How LOOOOOW can you go!!!

So....are they phasing out Athlon IIs and Phenom IIs?










That's $10 more than it was two days ago!!

EDIT: My mistake. It was the 955 I saw for $119


----------



## Rockr69

OMG!!! It's about time you brought back the lion avatar! I love that little guy and cute little sign!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


OMG!!! It's about time you brought back the lion avatar! I love that little guy and cute little sign!


I missed him too. What with the Centennial Birthday of the State of Arizona next year, I decided to combine the two somehow. I don't think I'll be changing it again for awhile.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Sorry in advance....tee hee!!!

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxHhBx1FtLQ&NR=1


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Finished my new render









Solitude

Almost 4 hours render time, approximately 2,500,000 grass objects, 130,000 trees and 1 eagle. Terragen 2 ate up 2.6GB of ram during this render but thats no match for my new 8GB set


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


back yet?


Hey, have the part. If you PM me your address, I can send it on Monday if that works. Lemme know.


----------



## Xyrate

Recently did some mods, this is my H60 positioned in the back of the case with push/pull.


















After that I got the FC6 fan controller (love it, would definitely recommend it)










Then these lovely things came


















After the installation










Now question, since I have a few extra AP-15s, should I do another pull on the H60? My temps are actually pretty high right now, about 40C. I think its because my condo is around 78-80F (I prefer to be warm so I don't run my AC in the summer). If not, I am willing to sell them for $25 to any fellow Scout.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14154016*
> Hey, have the part. If you PM me your address, I can send it on Monday if that works. Lemme know.


kk, i'll send it shortly. i have always been a fan of the scythe fans (pun intended), but i never understood the benefit of the Gentle Typhoons over the Slipstreams that i have always used. even looking at scythe's website, the 12M's put out more air at a lower noise...


















Even the static pressures from scythe aren't that far off...

Slipstream (taken from technical support post on scythe-ue.com, then converted from mmH20 to INH20):
500RPM -- 0.005INH20
800RPM -- 0.013INH20
1200RPM -- 0.036INH20
1600RPM -- 0.057INH20
1900RPM -- 0.091INH20

Gentle Typhoon (taken from here):
1450RPM -- 0.051INH20
1850RPM -- 0.081INH20
2150RPM -- 0.113INH20

Ok, as a side note, i have *NEVER* spent that much time forming and editing a single post... ugh, i need breakfast now.


----------



## Darylrese

I have never seen a double push / pull setup. I have AP-15's running my push / pull in the same configuration as you with a H50 and i get 34c idle and 43c under load. Thats a 1090T overclocked at 4.0ghz, but I do live in Sunny England where it rains in the summer









Just a little update on my storm scout since fitting the new window with 200mm fan....My motherboard temps are staying around 25 - 26c in windows and when playing games maximum i have seen is 31c....much better than it used to be. Also CPU idling at 34c and when playing games highest i've seen so far is 43c after playing crysis 2 with the new dx11 patches...it used to reach around 48c!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14156253*
> kk, i'll send it shortly. i have always been a fan of the scythe fans (pun intended), but i never understood the benefit of the Gentle Typhoons over the Slipstreams that i have always used. even looking at scythe's website, the 12M's put out more air at a lower noise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the static pressures from scythe aren't that far off...
> 
> Slipstream (taken from technical support post on scythe-ue.com, then converted from mmH20 to INH20):
> 500RPM -- 0.005INH20
> 800RPM -- 0.013INH20
> 1200RPM -- 0.036INH20
> 1600RPM -- 0.057INH20
> 1900RPM -- 0.091INH20
> 
> Gentle Typhoon (taken from here):
> 1450RPM -- 0.051INH20
> 1850RPM -- 0.081INH20
> 2150RPM -- 0.113INH20
> 
> Ok, as a side note, i have *NEVER* spent that much time forming and editing a single post... ugh, i need breakfast now.


If your using a rad,the static pressure means more than CFM. Slipstreams are free air fans,Typhoons are Rad fans.
Also,the Slipstreams are sleeve bearing fans which are no good horizontal,while the GT's are double ball bearing which can be used in all positions and last longer.
Im using AP-29's for my Triple rad build and 3 Ultra Kaze 3000 rpm for my case. I would be using Ultra Kaze for the rad but i cant fit 38mm fans in the top,the middle fan will foul the Ram sockets


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14155264*
> Recently did some mods, this is my H60 positioned in the back of the case with push/pull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I got the FC6 fan controller (love it, would definitely recommend it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then these lovely things came
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the installation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now question, since I have a few extra AP-15s, should I do another pull on the H60? My temps are actually pretty high right now, about 40C. I think its because my condo is around 78-80F (I prefer to be warm so I don't run my AC in the summer). If not, I am willing to sell them for $25 to any fellow Scout.


your scout is looking very sexy!







i've painted my thumb screws in purple, i shall be doing more to my baby once i have myself a new place to live, its kinda cool staying with my mother for now though


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;14157414*
> your scout is looking very sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've painted my thumb screws in purple, i shall be doing more to my baby once i have myself a new place to live, its kinda cool staying with my mother for now though


Good to see you AOM. WLM me.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14145537*
> It's a pusher my friend! Didn't fancy having it as exhaust and heating up my legs!
> 
> That's a pretty cool logo you have added!


Thanks.. I can get it made for you if you want...


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14157479*
> Good to see you AOM. WLM me.


will do once vmware has finished making its virtual hdd, i needs to test my windows 7 sp1 slipstream out before i mash my current windows 7 install to bits


----------



## unimatrixzero

This System's made for Rockin
And rockin is what I'll do
IF you step in the way
its gonna Rock all over you.....










Wow.. This is a modder's dream come true. This is Airbrush Heaven.

Also who can ever forget the Beaver MOD.










This is how they are using those fans.


----------



## Kaneda13

Seems Aerocool also liked the look of the Storm Scout, except that cal is the RS-4.










Oh, and if you like the Syclone 2, get the black one...


----------



## DireLeon2010

....interesting:headscrat

Had me worried for a split second there I was thinking, Storm Scout II? NNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


















That one is cool looking. Definitely the black.


----------



## ilikeicehockey

Hey guys,

Just got my storm scout a few days ago but for some reason my computer won't recognize all the fans. It's found the CPU fan and one of the chassis fans. It's missing 3 chassis fans (I added an extra one and moved the rear to the side) and the PSU fan as well. Anyone know why they're not recognized? My mobo is the asus p8p67.

Ice


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14156260*
> I have never seen a double push / pull setup. I have AP-15's running my push / pull in the same configuration as you with a H50 and i get 34c idle and 43c under load. Thats a 1090T overclocked at 4.0ghz, but I do live in Sunny England where it rains in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little update on my storm scout since fitting the new window with 200mm fan....My motherboard temps are staying around 25 - 26c in windows and when playing games maximum i have seen is 31c....much better than it used to be. Also CPU idling at 34c and when playing games highest i've seen so far is 43c after playing crysis 2 with the new dx11 patches...it used to reach around 48c!


Yeah my isn't OC so I have no idea why it tends to run so high. Back when I had the Hyper212+ I was running 30C but when I switched to the H60 my temperatures actually went up to around 40C. Isn't that really weird?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikeicehockey;14158725*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my storm scout a few days ago but for some reason my computer won't recognize all the fans. It's found the CPU fan and one of the chassis fans. It's missing 3 chassis fans (I added an extra one and moved the rear to the side) and the PSU fan as well. Anyone know why they're not recognized? My mobo is the asus p8p67.
> 
> Ice


are all the ones that are missing at least 3 wire fans? the system can't detect a fan with only 2 wires on the plug


----------



## ilikeicehockey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14158749*
> are all the ones that are missing at least 3 wire fans? the system can't detect a fan with only 2 wires on the plug


well they're the stock fans that came with the case and I can see three wires going to the fan. So I'm guessing that they don't have sensors because 2 are for the fan and 1 for the LED right?

If that's the case, I don't understand why it doesnt read my PSU fan (corsair cx600). Could it be because they're spinning slowly? (4 fans excluding GPU,CPU and PSU fan does seem like a bit of an overkill for a stock system...)


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikeicehockey;14158835*
> well they're the stock fans that came with the case and I can see three wires going to the fan. So I'm guessing that they don't have sensors because 2 are for the fan and 1 for the LED right?


Correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikeicehockey;14158835*
> If that's the case, I don't understand why it doesnt read my PSU fan (corsair cx600). Could it be because they're spinning slowly? (4 fans excluding GPU,CPU and PSU fan does seem like a bit of an overkill for a stock system...)


Does your PSU fan plug into the mother board?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikeicehockey;14158835*
> well they're the stock fans that came with the case and I can see three wires going to the fan. So I'm guessing that they don't have sensors because 2 are for the fan and 1 for the LED right?
> 
> If that's the case, I don't understand why it doesnt read my PSU fan (corsair cx600). Could it be because they're spinning slowly? (4 fans excluding GPU,CPU and PSU fan does seem like a bit of an overkill for a stock system...)


The stock fans have 1xmolex for the fan and 2pin for the led.
the other 3 pin fan does not have led.


----------



## ilikeicehockey

Hmm I bought the system pre-build because I've never build one before but it seems like only the rear fan is directly plugged into the motherboard. The PSU fan port is empty. The thing is that I have 4 chassis fans but only 2 chassis fan power ports. Don't know how they did it but only one of them is being used and all my fans are running...

My power fan port and remaining chassis fan port are both 3 pins so will they have sensors for those?Sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Because 2 of the fans are directly plugged into your PSU and not the board.
The 3 pins fans have red and black for power and the yellow is RPM sensor


----------



## ilikeicehockey

Thanks for the help everyone. Had some trouble going through the cabling but I managed to find one chassis fan and plugged that into the power fan on the mobo (I made sure it was under the max specs) and I'm going to leave the rest as I can't find it.

+rep


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14158283*
> Seems Aerocool also liked the look of the Storm Scout, except that cal is the RS-4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and if you like the Syclone 2, get the black one...


There is only one real Scout.. The problem is they won't update the darned Case. Come on Cooler Master.. We are not moving to the Enforger.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14158283*
> Oh, and if you like the Syclone 2, get the black one...


I'm really digging that case. If only I didn't love my Scout so much, I might consider that one!


----------



## Wabbit16

Hey guys, I trust you all are having a good Sunday









I am getting my motherboard back sometime this week, so today I did some cable modding. I'll post up pics soon, but I might as well tell you what I did. I added another 80GB so that I can RAID0 my OS drive, but as my PSU cable only has 3 SATA power cables, I decided not to add another cable but rather use my DVD drive cable. I have maybe once used it since I got my rig, so I removed it and shoved it back into its box. Now the front of my Scout looks clean, and I did not have to add another supply cable from my modular PSU. I also reshuffled my HDD's so that they are stacked from big to small in the bays, but I left the top one open due to the front fan not covering that bay. I also played around with cable ties and some binding wire to neaten up my GPU power cables, and with the clear perspex window it looks the business! (Or at least so I think). The HDD cabling was a mission, but it's done


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14166614*
> I'm really digging that case. If only I didn't love my Scout so much, I might consider that one!


I feel cases should be much like; cowboys and indians, cats and dogs, lions and lambs, blacks and whites, Fords and Chevys... though mortal enemies by nature, civilization has shown we all can live together in harmony. If you heart wants it; go for it brother, go for it.

This message has been brought to you by the EFCCOA (equality for computer cases of America)


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14166708*
> I feel cases should be much like; cowboys and indians, cats and dogs, lions and lambs, blacks and whites, Fords and Chevys... though mortal enemies by nature, civilization has shown we all can live together in harmony. If you heart wants it; go for it brother, go for it.
> 
> This message has been brought to you by the EFCCOA (equality for computer cases of America)


Back when I got my Pentium 4, I almost got one of those cases that looked like a nose. (Ventra? Ventro?) My friend who helped me put the rig together commented that it looked like a big red drunkard cyborgs nose. I got a CodeGen instead.

http://www.codegenworld.com/showDetails.asp?max_id_search=11&min_id_search=22&pro_id_search=212 (Still have to find a use for that thing)

Anywho....short story long,







that Syclone 2 kinda reminds me of the 'nose' case.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14167097*
> Back when I got my Pentium 4, I almost got one of those cases that looked like a nose. (Ventra? Ventro?) My friend who helped me put the rig together commented that it looked like a big red drunkard cyborgs nose. I got a CodeGen instead.
> 
> http://www.codegenworld.com/showDetails.asp?max_id_search=11&min_id_search=22&pro_id_search=212 (Still have to find a use for that thing)
> 
> Anywho....short story long,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that Syclone 2 kinda reminds me of the 'nose' case.


really? i think the black vento was pretty good lookin' case. crap airflow and expansion abilities... but good eye candy.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14167146*
> really? i think the black vento was pretty good lookin' case. crap airflow and expansion abilities... but good eye candy.


Ya know....the black doesn't look that bad. Sort of a Xenomorph from Alien vibe.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14167146*
> really? i think the black vento was pretty good lookin' case. crap airflow and expansion abilities... but good eye candy.


Oh shut, I had that Asus case back when I had my AMD FX-53 with a fatality mobo LOL that was probably 5-6 years ago. I remember that mobo if you wanted to run SLI you had to flip a small PCB card LOL


----------



## DireLeon2010

Try our other exciting flavors!!!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14167402*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try our other exciting flavors!!!


Cherry, Blueberry, and Snot.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Hey! AMD's got some new stuff out on the EGG!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...A-Series%20APU


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I feel cases should be much like; cowboys and indians, cats and dogs, lions and lambs, blacks and whites, Fords and Chevys... though mortal enemies by nature, civilization has shown we all can live together in harmony. If you heart wants it; go for it brother, go for it.

This message has been brought to you by the EFCCOA (equality for computer cases of America)


lol Rockr, I always appreciate your words of wisdom. I might in a few months if I ever get tired of trying to mod my Scout. I have been thinking about buying a dremel and really trying to mod it instead of looking at new cases. Never done anything like that before but I thought I could try some fun things


----------



## Xyrate

Sorry for the double post but I just saw that Best Buy has the H50 for $40 without a rebate


----------



## Shiggins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Did you graduate?
You have a full time job?


Nah, just out for the summer. Doing research in a lab so I have a set schedule.


----------



## Darylrese

So back to the storm scout...has anyone else got an annoying whistling noise coming from their h50 push / pull setup when attached to the back of the storm scout exhaust mount?

Mine is whistling and its the only thing you can hear now on the computer. I have put rubber washers between the fans and radiator so maybe the gap there is causing the whistling but before i take it apart I wanted to ask if anyone else has the same problem? It's not too bad but can be annoying


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


















Try our other exciting flavors!!!










NO snozberry?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


So back to the storm scout...has anyone else got an annoying whistling noise coming from their h50 push / pull setup when attached to the back of the storm scout exhaust mount?

Mine is whistling and its the only thing you can hear now on the computer. I have put rubber washers between the fans and radiator so maybe the gap there is causing the whistling but before i take it apart I wanted to ask if anyone else has the same problem? It's not too bad but can be annoying


Cut the mesh out,file the edges and put rubber gasket trim around the hole.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14173193*
> Sorry for the double post but I just saw that Best Buy has the H50 for $40 without a rebate


Darn!

Ah well....that's how it goes. (Just got this from Newegg)








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181015&cm_re=h60-_-35-181-015-_-Product


----------



## Darylrese

what can i use to cut it out though?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Dremel.....jigsaw.....even a set of sidecutters will take the mesh out.


----------



## Wabbit16

I had an old case here that I took the (really restrictive) mesh out of. I used little sidecutters, but they were quite blunt so I ended up gripping the meat of the mesh and bending and twisting it until it broke off. I used a file to remove the sharp edges and to trim it down. This works but I'd say your best bet would be to use a circular cutter like what one bloke here on OCN did to his Scout (search for Camo mod Scout). Sorry I can't find it, posting from my phone. It was a cutter that you use with a ratchet to make a clean cut in whatever size you need


----------



## Rockr69

I highly recommend that you don't cut out the rear fan mesh. The holes are quite large and do not cause any air restriction. It's not like the front or the top mesh. Also it is the only protection against accidental damage to your fan or radiator.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14176306*
> I highly recommend that you don't cut out the rear fan mesh. The holes are quite large and do not cause any air restriction. It's not like the front or the top mesh. Also it is the only protection against accidental damage to your fan or radiator.


Im not so keen on the idea myself but the fans are whistling. Not sure if its because of the airflow in my case, the fans (AP-15's), the gaps between the fans and radiator (rubber washers are in between each fan and radiator then between fan and case or the mesh thats causing the noise. If i put my hand over the mesh the noise stops.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14176342*
> Im not so keen on the idea myself but the fans are whistling. Not sure if its because of the airflow in my case, the fans (AP-15's) or the mesh thats causing the noise. If i put my hand over the mesh the noise stops.


Are you intaking or exhausting?


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Hey all new Aussie member here.

I got to page 650 and couldn't hold off any longer.
Anyway heres my Scout its a work in progress but sofar im happy and learning heaps from this thread.

On the last pic you can see where the cheap masking tape removed some black paint,something i will have to fix later.

Also the Gasmask glows in the dark.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14176348*
> Are you intaking or exhausting?


Wont make any difference either way....

Op,remove the h50 and fans from the mount and run it. Does it still whistle?
If it does,its not the mesh.
If it doesnt,cut the mesh.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14176401*
> Wont make any difference either way....
> 
> Op,remove the h50 and fans from the mount and run it. Does it still whistle?
> If it does,its not the mesh.
> If it doesnt,cut the mesh.


I've had an H50 from the beginning in my Scout and never had a whistle. I've had it mounted intake, exhaust, push, pull, push/pull with and without shrouds and never have I had a whistle. If he has it intaking with rubber washers between the rad and the fan it could be causing a whistling effect. AGAIN, I would highly recommend NOT cutting the rear mesh. The whistle is something else.


----------



## Darylrese

Didn't mean to start a heated debate guys







Sorry! Just wondered if others had experienced the same noise and if it was cured by cutting out the mesh or not.

I have it set as exhaust mate.


----------



## nicolasl46

Well, I did remove the mesh on the back of my scout, and the noise is less noticeable now. My set up consists on one AP-31 attached outside of the case exhausting, my rad is inside of the case, then the shroud, and then my other AP-31. Part of my noise problem is my AP-31s, even do they are running at low speed they create a little wishle, but now is a lot less than before. All i need now is one of thos wire grill covers to put on my outside fan (before i stuff my fingers in there trying to unplug something)


----------



## Darylrese

I just took the rubber washers off my push / pull and the whistling is no different really so it must be the mesh


----------



## Xyrate

random question, has anyone tried to flip their H50 (or in my case, the H60) to be pulling in air from the back and pushing the hot air in the case with a fan in their 5.25" bay pushing air out of the case? Only reason I'm asking is then you would get the cold air for the CPU instead of the warmer case air. Just a thought


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14178322*
> random question, has anyone tried to flip their H50 (or in my case, the H60) to be pulling in air from the back and pushing the hot air in the case with a fan in their 5.25" bay pushing air out of the case? Only reason I'm asking is then you would get the cold air for the CPU instead of the warmer case air. Just a thought


Tried that and it ran quite a lot hotter mate, as did the rest of the components in my system


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14178403*
> Tried that and it ran quite a lot hotter mate, as did the rest of the components in my system


ok, good to know. I'm just trying to figure out how I can switch mine so my idle temps are not so high. 40C for 1090T stock is just too much imo (room temp is 75F)


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14178322*
> random question, has anyone tried to flip their H50 (or in my case, the H60) to be pulling in air from the back and pushing the hot air in the case with a fan in their 5.25" bay pushing air out of the case? Only reason I'm asking is then you would get the cold air for the CPU instead of the warmer case air. Just a thought


That depends a lot on what kind of gpu you have. If you have a dual slot gpu, its probably exhausting a lot of hot air outside your case, and you dont want to suck that hot air through your rad

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14176306*
> I highly recommend that you don't cut out the rear fan mesh. The holes are quite large and do not cause any air restriction. It's not like the front or the top mesh. Also it is the only protection against accidental damage to your fan or radiator.


Point taken.. The Mesh in the back is honeycombed for miminal air resistance and minimal niose. The Bee's NOSE"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK;14176400*
> Hey all new Aussie member here.
> 
> I got to page 650 and couldn't hold off any longer.
> Anyway heres my Scout its a work in progress but sofar im happy and learning heaps from this thread.
> 
> On the last pic you can see where the cheap masking tape removed some black paint,something i will have to fix later.
> 
> Also the Gasmask glows in the dark.


I Love the Paint job.. Cool Logo. Welcome to the club Mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14176401*
> Wont make any difference either way....
> 
> Op,remove the h50 and fans from the mount and run it. Does it still whistle?
> If it does,its not the mesh.
> If it doesnt,cut the mesh.


This sounds like sound logic but I wonder if you are getting air escaping or entering around the sides of the fan. The Honeycomb shape of the holes in the back are made specifically to deter wind noise and resistance. But it is your case and if you feel that you need to take the ***** to it then by all means cut that sucka out and then make sure the cut ends are away from the radiator.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14178029*
> Didn't mean to start a heated debate guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! Just wondered if others had experienced the same noise and if it was cured by cutting out the mesh or not.
> 
> I have it set as exhaust mate.


And what were your Results?

Maybe you need to exhaust more air from the case. It does sound like you have a heat build up inside the case itself. Some guys have been reversing their blow hole fans for this to introduce more fresh unheated ambient air into the case.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14178493*
> Maybe you need to exhaust more air from the case. It does sound like you have a heat build up inside the case itself. Some guys have been reversing their blow hole fans for this to introduce more fresh unheated ambient air into the case.


Actually now that I think about it, when I had my Hyper212+ installed I had two intake fans in my 5.25" bay. Maybe I should try putting those back to see if my temperatures improve at all. Never even thought about that







Sounds like I have another excuse to open the case when I get home!!


----------



## Darylrese

I think I can live with the noise now..its got a little better. I just like silent computers but that's quite impossible on air cooling







I don't think the scout has the best airflow ever for a gaming case but still great for £55 and modding capabilities are simple and endless


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


I think I can live with the noise now..its got a little better. I just like silent computers but that's quite impossible on air cooling







I don't think the scout has the best airflow ever for a gaming case but still great for Â£55 and modding capabilities are simple and endless










Definitely have to agree with you. I love my Scout


----------



## Kaneda13

ok, just letting everyone know...

I will be counter acting this:









with this:









The dealership i work in isn't air conditioned, and it hit 99*F in the shop today, with a heat index over over 110*F. it's amazing how much just being in the heat, let alone doing any work, will tire you out.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


I think I can live with the noise now..its got a little better. I just like silent computers but that's quite impossible on air cooling







I don't think the scout has the best airflow ever for a gaming case but still great for Â£55 and modding capabilities are simple and endless










There was a part that people were putting on the radator. It was a round chamber of some kind.. I think that this may be what you need. Something like on this page.

http://www.crazypc.com/products/8302.html

http://www.overclock.net/10483939-post12165.html


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Hey the brushed aluminum piece on the front panel connections on my case is bent.







Any ideas how i could get it flat again?


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

I have 2 Radeons 5770 But different specs... made by the same company, Sapphire... correct me if im wrong but i heard i can crossfire both since the chipset is the same and the only thing that change is the cooling technnology. Both are 5770 1gb, there should not be any problem right?


----------



## Wabbit16

What do you guys do WRT dust inside the case? Stock the Scout has a negative case pressure which is bad for dust. I think maybe I should remove my top fan, or maybe just reverse it. What say you guys? Bear in mind I have a solid side window so no air can get through there


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14186225*
> I have 2 Radeons 5770 But different specs... made by the same company, Sapphire... correct me if im wrong but i heard i can crossfire both since the chipset is the same and the only thing that change is the cooling technnology. Both are 5770 1gb, there should not be any problem right?


yes, i believe so. as long as the chipset and the memory are the same, you should be able to x-fire. they will both run at the lower speed of the 2 however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14186461*
> What do you guys do WRT dust inside the case? Stock the Scout has a negative case pressure which is bad for dust. I think maybe I should remove my top fan, or maybe just reverse it. What say you guys? Bear in mind I have a solid side window so no air can get through there


it took me a while to get to positive pressure in my scout. i have 2 front intake fans, and a bottom intake (between the PSU and the HD cage). i have a solid window, so no air getting in there. for exhaust i have 1 top and 1 back. for all my intakes, i cut the grills out, but i left them intake for the exhaust. also, i used from black vinyl tape to cover the exhaust mesh next to the pci ports from the inside (can't see it at all). also, i have my PSU pulling air from the bottom and exhausting out the back, so it's not part of the normal case airflow. i have found that doing these things gives me positive case pressure. i watch the RPM's on my exhaust fans with the case side off, and with the case side on, and i see about 300 RPM higher speeds with the case side on. i attribute this to the positive pressure in the case forcing it's way past the fans.

wondering if this could be fan specific. this would explain why some people have found it to be the mesh, while other don't' experience this issue, like myself. i have mine set like this (from outside in): case|fan|25mm shroud|radiator|fan. i'm running 1200 rpm fans on mine, and i can't hear my scout from about 4 or so feet away. i suppose using a higher speed/higher flow fan could cause noise going through the mesh. maybe he could try slowing the fans down if they are on a controller, to just swapping fans to test with to see if the noise goes away.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14186461*
> What do you guys do WRT dust inside the case? Stock the Scout has a negative case pressure which is bad for dust. I think maybe I should remove my top fan, or maybe just reverse it. What say you guys? Bear in mind I have a solid side window so no air can get through there


Hows your scout going mate? All finished now apart from getting your replacement board? You could flip your top fan over so that its an intake but then you only have the H50 as an exhaust fan and that means your radiator will suck in even more hot air









Fitting that 200mm side fan to my PC has certainly helped with temperatures in my case , as did adding a fan in the back of the drive bays blowing cool air across the CPU / MEMORY / Mainboard.

Is your case getting really dusty or don't you know yet as your not using it? My side window isn't getting dusty atall. I have a small bit of dust on the floor of my scout but nothing compared to my old Antec 900!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14186968*
> wondering if this could be fan specific. this would explain why some people have found it to be the mesh, while other don't' experience this issue, like myself. i have mine set like this (from outside in): case|fan|25mm shroud|radiator|fan. i'm running 1200 rpm fans on mine, and i can't hear my scout from about 4 or so feet away. i suppose using a higher speed/higher flow fan could cause noise going through the mesh. maybe he could try slowing the fans down if they are on a controller, to just swapping fans to test with to see if the noise goes away.


Could well be,high rpm fans near any kind of mesh produces noise. i run a fan controller and i notice my AP-29's buzz around the 2200 rpm mark...


----------



## Darylrese

I'm running AP-15's and the noise isn't too bad its just when idle with no background noise that you notice it slightly. Think ill leave it alone now and just enjoy using it


----------



## Wabbit16

I'm still waiting for my board - there was a stuff-up with the couriers so they sent me an external hard drive instead, and a bloke in another town received my board. I might get it tomorrow or so I hope. I think the airflow as it is is perfect, but we stay on a farm and it does get pretty dusty around here. Also, I don't have an H50...but would love one!









I have for now just disabled the top exhaust fan, to see how it goes. I *should* have a slightly positive pressure inside, but not by much. I'll chime back if it makes a difference.

Also, my 6mm thick perspex ever so slightly touches the 5.25" bay locking tabs, and the HDD bay sliders, but it doesn't prevent me putting the cover on so I don't sweat it too much


----------



## Darylrese

I have no idea what pressure I would have in my case now i have the 200mm fan fitted!

Quite funny you recieved a hard drive rather than a motherboard! Bit of a difference..let's hope they sort it out soon! I hate waiting for things to arrive in the post


----------



## Wabbit16

I reckon those 200mil fans push quite some air when running. A friend of mine has one on his ThermalTake case, but the one he has looks so flimsy to me.

My GPU is the non-reference model 570 so it doesn't just exhaust hot air towards the back but to the front and sides as well. I do find that the top exhaust vent pulls a lot of hot air out while gaming, which I'm guessing is due to the card not exhausting all the heat outside the case. I read up on some people using an Antec fan mount in the 5.25" bays for another fan intake..I think it sounds like a good idea to do especially when summer arrives


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14186225*
> I have 2 Radeons 5770 But different specs... made by the same company, Sapphire... correct me if im wrong but i heard i can crossfire both since the chipset is the same and the only thing that change is the cooling technnology. Both are 5770 1gb, there should not be any problem right?


Yeah. They just have to be 5770s. I don't even think brand matters.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14189067*
> Yeah. They just have to be 5770s. I don't even think brand matters.


Asus have a different bios with more voltage control,i dont know if that will effect xfire.
The 2 Sapphire cards should xfire just fine,i would put the vaporx as the primary card as this will naturally run hotter.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Haven't installed my H60 yet. Wondering what fan I should get or if I should just use the stock one. Don't need LEDs or other bling back there anymore, just want good airflow/pressure.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14189186*
> Haven't installed my H60 yet. Wondering what fan I should get or if I should just use the stock one. Don't need LEDs or other bling back there anymore, just want good airflow/pressure.


My complaint with the stock fan is that it is a little loud. I got the AP-15's and it is definitely quieter and I did notice a minor temperature decrease with using those as opposed to the stock + another fan.

Were you planning to mount in the 5.25" bay or the back?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14189276*
> My complaint with the stock fan is that it is a little loud. I got the AP-15's and it is definitely quieter and I did notice a minor temperature decrease with using those as opposed to the stock + another fan.
> 
> Were you planning to mount in the 5.25" bay or the back?


The back. Does it clear the top fan, or do I have to remove it?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14189283*
> The back. Does it clear the top fan, or do I have to remove it?


You can fit it with the top fan there. I was able to include a fan behind and 2 in front and still fit the top fan.

Here is a quick picture of it:










It is a little close but you shouldn't have any trouble with it


----------



## DireLeon2010

Sweet!







Picture says it all. Thanks.


----------



## nicolasl46

I just went to micro center, and got myself 2 Aerocool Shark fans 140mm (blue) I'm going to replace the red LED fan on the fron of my scout, and the one on the top. My blue themed case its coming together.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14189706*
> I just went to micro center, and got myself 2 Aerocool Shark fans 140mm (blue) I'm going to replace the red LED fan on the fron of my scout, and the one on the top. My blue themed case its coming together.


Awesome. I've read good reviews about the Aerocool Shark fans.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Hey Guys, thank you very much for the info. So the Vapor X as the Primary one because its cooling system is more reliable for heavy duty, make sense... OK ILL DO IT!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


I have no idea what pressure I would have in my case now i have the 200mm fan fitted!

Quite funny you recieved a hard drive rather than a motherboard! Bit of a difference..let's hope they sort it out soon! I hate waiting for things to arrive in the post


Boy that is legistics for you.. But all fun aside. I think that the pressure would be considerable in the case with a 200 blowing on it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*


I reckon those 200mil fans push quite some air when running. A friend of mine has one on his ThermalTake case, but the one he has looks so flimsy to me.

My GPU is the non-reference model 570 so it doesn't just exhaust hot air towards the back but to the front and sides as well. I do find that the top exhaust vent pulls a lot of hot air out while gaming, which I'm guessing is due to the card not exhausting all the heat outside the case. I read up on some people using an Antec fan mount in the 5.25" bays for another fan intake..I think it sounds like a good idea to do especially when summer arrives


That was done in the Old days of the scout.. They put push pull design fans under the DVD Drive and forced cool air over the cpu and created alot of Positive pressure in the case.. Also if you are not afraid for your PSU, you can also turn the PSU to suck air from the top and blow it out the back as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Yeah. They just have to be 5770s. I don't even think brand matters.


Well Interracial Crossfiring is frowned upon in the computing world but they are compatable with similar results. All the plumbing is in the right places.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Awesome. I've read good reviews about the Aerocool Shark fans.


My dad has a 140mm shark in his CMSS on the front and the top. to maximize air flow.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Well Interracial Crossfiring is frowned upon in the computing world but they are compatable with similar results. All the plumbing is in the right places.[/QUOTE said:


> But since both are the same brand: SAPPHIRE, is not a big deal... the only thing that change is the appearance and the cooling system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right? Thats what i thought.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well, the Egg sold out of the XFX PSU I wanted. I bought this one instead....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817553003

....for $89.99. Hope it works out ok.









Begin rant

Hey Antec!!! I love my Earthwatts, you guys make awesome PSUs and all but....GET WITH THE FRIGGIN PROGRAM AND SLEEVE YOUR CABLES!







I've had an octopus living in my rigs for over 10 years and I can't stands it anymore!

End rant


----------



## Fusionicster.

I wish I had across this sooner, this thread has a lot information that I had to work out on my own... oh well. I don't have any photos of the case as it's far from done, but I have a little 'tech demo' you might like









  
 You Tube


----------



## nicolasl46

^ Cougar? I'm not really PSU savy, but is this any good?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14190611*
> ^ Cougar? I'm not really PSU savy, but is this any good?


OCN has a Recommended PSU list they maintain. The people that update that list are really knowledgeable. I would recommend anything on that list. While the Cougar isn't on that particular list, it doesn't mean it will break/die but the ones they recommended just have great reviews and have been thoroughly tested.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14190701*
> OCN has a Recommended PSU list they maintain. The people that update that list are really knowledgeable. I would recommend anything on that list. While the Cougar isn't on that particular list, it doesn't mean it will break/die but the ones they recommended just have great reviews and have been thoroughly tested.


I'm not saying is a bad brand, I've just never heard of it.


----------



## radodrill

As the current thread owner has expressed that he is resigning, anyone wanting to take ownership of this thread please send me a PM and we'll get it taken care of.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


As the current thread owner has expressed that he is resigning, anyone wanting to take ownership of this thread please send me a PM and we'll get it taken care of.


 Here we go again....


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


As the current thread owner has expressed that he is resigning, anyone wanting to take ownership of this thread please send me a PM and we'll get it taken care of.


Wow, I don't even know the deal with *E*, now *Rockr* too?


----------



## H969

Right?
E was back







, then he was gone








So Rocker was in, then he was out, when E came back for like 1 day? then he ( Rocker ) was in? and now he is out???









Why was E kicked out a second time?

Was E kicked out two times?


----------



## H969

Why don't we have a vote this time?
If there are any members left to vote?


----------



## Rockr69

Look guys I feel I owe everyone an explanation. I only took on the leadership of this thread because you fine folks deserved someone to run things that had the spirit of the club in mind. Since then I have been made a puppet and a powerless figurehead. Also I have started work again after being off since Oct. and the hours are long and tiring and I don't have the time or the energy. I feel that you guys deserve more than I have to give.

I have put out a request to General Brisleep, but as of yet have not received an answer. Now that he is back online, he has the most seniority of current active members. Whoever is chosen will have huge shoes to fill because of the clout this club has generated. There is no way OCN will let this thread die so chose wisely. I mean after all when you google CM Storm Scout the first non retail hit is this thread.

I'll still pop in from time to time to see how you all are doing, but for now I must bid you all adieu. Watchout for all the know it alls, they are killing this club.


----------



## Xyrate

Best of luck to you Rockr. I'm sorry to see you go


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Best of luck to you Rockr. I'm sorry to see you go










Thanks bro. Despite disputes in the past, you know where I'll be posting. Why here of course! Just not as the leader. Now I know why the President goes gray so quickly


----------



## linkin93

Maybe E should do it again









Perhaps it is time for a total thread restart...


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14195063*
> Thanks bro. Despite disputes in the past, you know where I'll be posting. Why here of course! Just not as the leader. Now I know why the President goes gray so quickly


Im not an old member of the club, i know that rarely i post something but i have to recognize that i enjoyed good times reading your commentaries since i signed in and many of those hints you gave to others helped me a lot to do certain things. I just hope that the living spark of this club never dies, I felt in love with the scout case since the first day I saw one and I remember i was looking for some info about the case on google and i found this club, I was like crazy watching all the pics, i mean... all the things i could do with the scout! and thanks to that i encourage myself to start saving some money and make with this case my very first build. Im very proud of my choice but even more, im very proud of being a member of this club, and watching you go as a leader its kinda sad. But i have been a leader too in other things and i know how hard is for other people watch to you go but i also know how hard is for you to take this decission. I wish you the best, just dont dissapear.

And never forget:
SEMPER FI - DO OR DIE

From Panama to the world...
DANNY 2JZ-GTE

(Sorry if my english is not ok LOL i do the best i can)


----------



## Kaneda13

just ran across this, thought it has some good info for anyone doing a build, or re-building their build:


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14198661*
> just ran across this, thought it has some good info for anyone doing a build, or re-building their build:


Cool, I can save some money and use my missus' lipstick.


----------



## nicolasl46

So, my cheapo fan controller die yesterday, well, one of the the 3 fan connectors. I guess my AP-31s qare too much for this fan controller, I might need to buy another fan controller, any ideas/recommendations?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14199181*
> So, my cheapo fan controller die yesterday, well, one of the the 3 fan connectors. I guess my AP-31s qare too much for this fan controller, I might need to buy another fan controller, any ideas/recommendations?


I love my Lamptron FC6 that I got. Here is the Google Shopping Results for it. Shipping varies greatly, so I'm not sure which one will be the best deal for you









Edit

Picture of my case when I first installed it. Only put three fans to it at that point and had two temperature probes.










Pros:
Can change to any color
Great build quality
Temp probe wires are long enough

Cons:
Temp probe wires are white so they kind of stick out (easy fix but still annoying)
Only controls 4 fans
Color change requires you to be able to change something on the back of the unit (so make sure you have access to it once it is in your case if you want to change colors)


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14194448*
> Look guys I feel I owe everyone an explanation. I only took on the leadership of this thread because you fine folks deserved someone to run things that had the spirit of the club in mind. Since then I have been made a puppet and a powerless figurehead. Also I have started work again after being off since Oct. and the hours are long and tiring and I don't have the time or the energy. I feel that you guys deserve more than I have to give.
> 
> I have put out a request to General Brisleep, but as of yet have not received an answer. Now that he is back online, he has the most seniority of current active members. Whoever is chosen will have huge shoes to fill because of the clout this club has generated. There is no way OCN will let this thread die so chose wisely. I mean after all when you google CM Storm Scout the first non retail hit is this thread.
> 
> I'll still pop in from time to time to see how you all are doing, but for now I must bid you all adieu. Watchout for all the know it alls, they are killing this club.


Thank you very much Rocker!! for the effort and time served!


----------



## H969

I can sympathize with being a ( puppet and a powerless figurehead ), that sounds like a very daunting task!!








A lot has changed since E has been discharged and the club does not have the same feel, I have noticed that even the new Scouts seem to drift away a lot faster, where before they would join and bring new recruits before wondering off in another direction.....


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Hey guys, i dont know if you already had talk about this but, what kind of recommendations can you give me to set up the temp sensors of the fan controller in a way it works more efficiently? I know fan controller temp info is not the most realiable info to read but i want to be sure that the readings are as close to the real temp as possible. lets say i believe the fan controller info as the first line of defense in my PC against overheating, i know is better check on HW monitor for example, but... ok i think you got my point. LOL


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


just ran across this, thought it has some good info for anyone doing a build, or re-building their build:



















Thanks!









I'd rep you but....where'd the rep button go?!


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*









Thanks!









I'd rep you but....where'd the rep button go?!










Its not a red button, is on the left side at the end of the post [REP+]


----------



## DireLeon2010

It just reappeared!









Seriously! The rep button has been gone forever....and now it's back!

I'm afeared Jed! I'm terribly afeared!







lol


----------



## Shadow of Intent

I hope this club gets a new leader, its a great club with loads of useful information for new users and it deserves someone good.

I'll do my best to be more active but I don't have the time to run this thread unfortunately.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

this test make me doubt about the CPU hype regarding gaming...

http://www.guru3d.com/article/crysis-2-dx11-vga-and-cpu-performance-benchmarks/6


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14206310*
> this test make me doubt about the CPU hype regarding gaming...
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/crysis-2-dx11-vga-and-cpu-performance-benchmarks/6


Mmmmm....I wonder if that Cougar CMX I just purchased can handle two 5770s.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14206856*
> Mmmmm....I wonder if that Cougar CMX I just purchased can handle two 5770s.


Oh yea.. even if it is made by hec. The 5770's sip power and are great for crossfiring on a budget and a small psu.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

is thisa good combo ???

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.675006

so cheap D:


----------



## DireLeon2010

Whoa! AM3+ and everything!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

More to come.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


More to come.


That is looking amazing!


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


More to come.


Interesting mod, can i see the top? do you have any pics? I was thinking about something like that but im kinda afraid of damaging the Scout beautiful looking hehehehe. Actually im thinking about putting a fan on the right side pannel to blow fresh air to the CPU from the back of the mobo but i want to do something that not affect the aesthetics of the case that much. any ideas?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


is thisa good combo ???

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.675006

so cheap D:


Yes it is what it will be normally by December.. But not bad. The Gigabyte 990 AM3+ is a Great SLI board. 890 equals Crossfire and 990 equals SLI. The one thing you have to look for is the color of the socket. The AM3+ socket is Black while the AM3 are white sockets. And AM3 processor will work in the Black AM3+ Board but is limited to 1333 DDr3 but there is the upside of the new Graphics throughput that allows the Graphics card to run more independant of the CPU. Also The new Bios on these things will auto unlock anything you have unlockable instantly and also over clock it to a safe over clock.. Our last testing on the ASRock 890 board with a 555 BE processor gave us ..
Quad core instead of dual
3.33 overclock on all 4 cores
1333 ddr3 from G-skill 1866 RAM
3D MARK 06 of 16879 with one 5770 running stock

Source.. CLUB BULLDOZER

Yes, it is a good Buy..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


More to come.












That is the first Triple Radiator on the top of a CMSS ever.. I have seen one of our older members use the entire front end for a 360x120 Radiator and plenty of 240 X 120s in the front bottom but never on top.. Great work BNEG.. Nice cuttin.. Can't wait to see how it look when it is done.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


More to come.


Oh I'm likin this! Great work! Can't wait to see that 360 cooling your scout.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Who makes LEPA? I'm guessing Enermax, since the EGG is having a sale on Enermax and LEPA PSUs using the same Promo code.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=EnermaxLepa&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL071511&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL071511-_-EMC-071511-Index-_-MECH-_-PSU-EB1A


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14212851*
> More to come.


Nice work!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Nearly there now,just a lot of dinoc and detailing to do....

Plus 2 x 6970 with full cover blocks to come yet....

....Then Bulldozer!!! WOOT!


----------



## linkin93

After a week away from home and a 10 hour journey home...



















These things are a tad loud for my liking... I think I will be investing in a fan controller


----------



## nicolasl46

^ loud LOL, try some AP-31s and then we talk loud.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


^ loud LOL, try some AP-31s and then we talk loud.


No..Try Ultra Kaze 3000+ rpm,then we talk loud.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


^ loud LOL, try some AP-31s and then we talk loud.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


No..Try Ultra Kaze 3000+ rpm,then we talk loud.










I wear headphones though









The noise barely breaks through when I'm not listening to music or gaming though. However it would be nice to be able to sleep and leave the computer on downloading stuff


----------



## H969

Never thought I would see the day someone stuffed a 360 Rad in a Scout,
Great work!!!


----------



## smoket4279`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;14234031*
> Never thought I would see the day someone stuffed a 360 Rad in a Scout,
> Great work!!!


What do you mean "in a Scout"? lol props on the good job, but wow not much IN the Scout


----------



## smoket4279`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14214867*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the first Triple Radiator on the top of a CMSS ever.. I have seen one of our older members use the entire front end for a 360x120 Radiator and plenty of 240 X 120s in the front bottom but never on top.. Great work BNEG.. Nice cuttin.. Can't wait to see how it look when it is done.


unimatrixzero you wouldnt happen to have a name of said person with the 360 in the front would you? or know where a person can find some pics of it


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoket4279`;14234541*
> unimatrixzero you wouldnt happen to have a name of said person with the 360 in the front would you? or know where a person can find some pics of it


It's in this thread mate, can't look it up as gotta go do dinner now.

I saw it in one of my catch-up's a while back, should be within the last few months IIRC.
Use the search tool in this thread for "Front 360" or something, sorry I can't help, but it's in here.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14233832*
> No..Try Ultra Kaze 3000+ rpm,then we talk loud.


AP-31s are 5400 RPMs







LOL


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14235288*
> AP-31s are 5400 RPMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Trust me,the Kaze's are a lot louder. 38mm,sleeve bearing and move nearly twice the air as its 25mm rival.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14235376*
> Trust me,the Kaze's are a lot louder. 38mm,sleeve bearing and move nearly twice the air as its 25mm rival.


38mm thick? wow, no need for shroud lol


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoket4279`;14234541*
> unimatrixzero you wouldnt happen to have a name of said person with the 360 in the front would you? or know where a person can find some pics of it


Striker36 has a 360 in the front on is Reactor Project.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/698171-reactor-project.html#post8873429


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14232694*
> Nearly there now,just a lot of dinoc and detailing to do....
> 
> Plus 2 x 6970 with full cover blocks to come yet....
> 
> ....Then Bulldozer!!! WOOT!


Oh that's very nicely done!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN;9834619*
> I've come too slaughter your 56k Modem!
> 
> Pics taken using my 55-200 f/4-5.6 at various Focals.
> 2 Seconds Exposure and an aperture of f/8
> White Balance Auto, ISO 100
> Tripod and Sunpac Flash used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one turned out blurry somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't in ACR though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this pic I do like


Here is the Front Rad Pictures you were asking about.

This was the first guy to do it.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12038344*
> Kev-B.. Does the H-70 come with that clear fan to radiator tunnel Bezel.


This configuration takes care of the Noise problem


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN;9662065*
> That pump/res combo is nice, but it wont handle very much resistance, what are you planing on cooling with it and how big of a rad are you planing on using?
> 
> I used the 5.25" too Floppy drive bay adaptor and attached 2 screws too it and just mounted it in the top-most drivebay.
> 
> And the mod I've done too mount the Rad in front was done by removeing the HDD-bay and then removeing the mesh that the fan was mounted on not the crosshair in the front (though i did remove that too reach the airfilter)
> Pics below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the HDD-suspension


Here is some more work from our Swedish Genius


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14236555*
> This configuration takes care of the Noise problem


Would that hinder your temps at all? Also, do you know if he made that? Not going to lie, that looks ridiculously awesome


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;10214877*
> Before I forget.. Here is a good example of Cable Management in the back of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work By gwpjr.
> 
> Ohh and this is the Most moded Storm Scout that I have ever seen IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman;10214230*
> I have finished some stuff on the scout and eventually uploaded pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in work log


Some highlights from the Past.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;9788619*
> LOL ya you could do that.
> 
> Ok its been awhile since i have posted anything in here but i figured since we are talking about the h-50 ill throw in my setup. Did some dremel work today cutting out all the fangrills in the scout, really quieted down the tornado effect i had going.
> 
> Front grill and the scythe kama bay chopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear grill and u-channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R4 outside case now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top fangrill cutout and u-channeled', Radshroud installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im really surprised how much this mod cut fan noise, ambient temp dropped 2c as well. Adding the shroud dropped 3c off my load temp, now im at 72c after 20 passes of linX @4ghz, not too shabby.


Some other great Ideas from imh073p


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsalmLove;10209103*
> Hey guys. Moved to a new place over the week. I hate moving. My body hurts in muscles I never knew I had lol.
> 
> New digs means new pix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look ma, no cables =] I think it was worth the two hours I took to cable manage everything in the room including the aircon lol


Cable Management Miracle by Psalmslove...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

That thick shroud has completely covered his VRMs,no airflow over the mosfets is not good.....


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14236656*
> Would that hinder your temps at all? Also, do you know if he made that? Not going to lie, that looks ridiculously awesome


I don't think it effected the temps at all.. it just controlled the noise by keeping the fan away from the Radiator cells.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14236797*
> That thick shroud has completely covered his VRMs,no airflow over the mosfets is not good.....


Acually if you think about it that created a windtunnel effect on the air rising to the Blowhole..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14236826*
> Acually if you think about it that created a windtunnel effect on the air rising to the Blowhole..


Maybe...i think the 2 fans would just fight each other for air.


----------



## smoket4279`

Big Thanks to unimatrix, nitrousoxide, and evo for all the awsome front rad picsit gives me some serious ideas.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Thanks.. Twas nuttin..


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Was going throuhg my huge images folder earlier when i found the very first picture i took of my scout, right after i got it out of the box, on the very day i went and picked it up









anyways here it is lol










17/11/2010, date is in the file name


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


Was going throuhg my huge images folder earlier when i found the very first picture i took of my scout, right after i got it out of the box, on the very day i went and picked it up









anyways here it is lol

17/11/2010, date is in the file name










What a memorable day! Man, I was so excited the day my Scout arrived. I remember I had been price stalking it for close to a year until I finally found it for $55. Anyone else remember the day they got their Scout?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Dad bought one of the first Scouts on the market.. He painted it the very same day.


----------



## smoket4279`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14245487*
> What a memorable day! Man, I was so excited the day my Scout arrived. I remember I had been price stalking it for close to a year until I finally found it for $55. Anyone else remember the day they got their Scout?


I rermember when I got mine it was 10/04/2010 and the same day I built my second computer ever and also one for my wife as she wanted one also


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;14245040*
> Was going throuhg my huge images folder earlier when i found the very first picture i took of my scout, right after i got it out of the box, on the very day i went and picked it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways here it is lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17/11/2010, date is in the file name


That brings back good memories, thanks


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hey scouts help

a friend of mine sold me a HDD

but it has two partitions

I want to use for my OS only

so, how can I return it to one partition ??


----------



## H969

My computor, disk manager, format, create partion
EDIT: Sorry just load you Vista disk and create a single partion, when it ask you to do a quick format and partion..


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoket4279`*


Big Thanks to unimatrix, nitrousoxide, and evo for all the awsome front rad picsit gives me some serious ideas.


Glad I could help!


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Hi, guys i know this is not the right thread, I left one already on AMD/ATI but the thing is im in a hurry and i need all assistance i can get in the time i have.

This is the situation... I have to show a Live Digital Animation demonstration at my university. To have the best performance i can, I borrowed my girlfriendÂ´s HD5770 to Crossfire with mine. Both are made by Sapphire, but one is the normal edition and mine is a Vapor X. I heard that i can Crossfire them out since both are the same specs.

Now, i placed both and i linked them but i dont see that it is working... I just want to know how to be sure that it is actually working because, I dont see a way to activate the crossfire with catalyst, i have the latest version.

And when i check the Hardware info in catalyst it shows i have a 5770 1024mb but doesnt show anything about the crossfire.

I read once that when you crossfire videocards you can plug your monitor on any of the cards and both will show the same... but i tried it and only the Vapor X is showing info.

Both have enough energy since i have a 900W psu, and i can see both fans moving.

PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP ME! My presentation is today Monday 18th at 17:00.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


Hi, guys i know this is not the right thread, I left one already on AMD/ATI but the thing is im in a hurry and i need all assistance i can get in the time i have.

This is the situation... I have to show a Live Digital Animation demonstration at my university. To have the best performance i can, I borrowed my girlfriendÂ´s HD5770 to Crossfire with mine. Both are made by Sapphire, but one is the normal edition and mine is a Vapor X. I heard that i can Crossfire them out since both are the same specs.

Now, i placed both and i linked them but i dont see that it is working... I just want to know how to be sure that it is actually working because, I dont see a way to activate the crossfire with catalyst, i have the latest version.

And when i check the Hardware info in catalyst it shows i have a 5770 1024mb but doesnt show anything about the crossfire.

I read once that when you crossfire videocards you can plug your monitor on any of the cards and both will show the same... but i tried it and only the Vapor X is showing info.

Both have enough energy since i have a 900W psu, and i can see both fans moving.

PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP ME! My presentation is today Monday 18th at 17:00.










Try loading up GPU-Z and confirm it, or run Vantage or something and check your score.
I know the CCC doesn't really specify that CF is enabled or not IIRC and the diagnostics section only ever shows one card, so those are the only ways I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Try loading up GPU-Z and confirm it, or run Vantage or something and check your score.
I know the CCC doesn't really specify that CF is enabled or not IIRC and the diagnostics section only ever shows one card, so those are the only ways I can think of off the top of my head.


I feel there is no change in performance. is just like when im using a single 5770


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Run Afterburner,it should show both cards or not


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Run Afterburner,it should show both cards or not


is that a game? i dont know what it is... and i dont think i have enough time to download it.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


is that a game? i dont know what it is... and i dont think i have enough time to download it.


He could be talking about this:

http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


I feel there is no change in performance. is just like when im using a single 5770


Is your bridge clear from dust and in seemingly good condition?

Have you tried re-installing the latest Drivers with them in place?


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


Is your bridge clear from dust and in seemingly good condition?

Have you tried re-installing the latest Drivers with them in place?


yes i did, i have the latest versions.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


yes i did, i have the latest versions.


As a last resort, try swapping the cards around in the PCI-E lanes, it's odd, but it's been known to work as Windows re-installs the cards.
Otherwise, the only thing I could suggest is maybe installing the previous version of CCC and seeing if that works.

Why dya leave it 'til the last minute??!!! *shakes you*


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


He could be talking about this:

http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm


Correct. This will show both Gpu's if they are running.

Enable Fullscreen during the Kombustor benching util as Xfire will only work in this mode.

CCC does show if your in Xfire or not,the big blue 1 that comes up is to tell you which monitor is which with multi screen setups


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


What a memorable day! Man, I was so excited the day my Scout arrived. I remember I had been price stalking it for close to a year until I finally found it for $55. Anyone else remember the day they got their Scout?










well the story behind mine is pretty awesome in respect to the place i got my scout and practically everything else inside my machine, i was browsing the gaming chassis section of their website looking for something in my budget that had bottom mounting for the psu, got a few pages in and there was the scout, it was a teeny bit over my budget, but it wasn't in stock







here's where cclonline really came through, i got in touch with a friend i made in the tech returns dept, asked him to give me a yell when the scout was back in stock, the stock teller on there is pretty weak







3 weeks later i got a text message saying two came in stock so i had to be fast, so i went right up there and bought it the same day









Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoket4279`*


I rermember when I got mine it was 10/04/2010 and the same day I built my second computer ever and also one for my wife as she wanted one also


this is the case for me, til things i upgrade to start getting to be too big for it, its a keeper









Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


That brings back good memories, thanks










no problem, i intended that from the start


----------



## AliasOfMyself

erm doesn't CCC itself report if crossfire is enabled or not? i'm fairly sure it does, i've never actually done a crossfire setup myself, which is why i wont butt in too much


----------



## DireLeon2010

July 4th 2009







for $89 at Fry's Electronics.

I'd say my Scout was born on the 4th of July but....I didn't get the parts for this rig together until February 18th 2010. I guess I can call it a B-Day present to myself









The bad part. Had to look at this case for like 6 months and not do anything with it


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Correct. This will show both Gpu's if they are running.

Enable Fullscreen during the Kombustor benching util as Xfire will only work in this mode.

CCC does show if your in Xfire or not,the big blue 1 that comes up is to tell you which monitor is which with multi screen setups


Check this is what i got... is it ok?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Start afterburner and click the i button,this is what you should see.

I would drop your AA too,8x will cripple your cards,framerate wise


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Start afterburner and click the i button,this is what you should see.

I would drop your AA too,8x will cripple your cards,framerate wise


It only shows one...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Your not Xfired then. Open up CCC,click on performance,click on config and check the enable crossfire box and apply.
I am assuming you have the crossfire bridge on your cards?


----------



## nicolasl46

^dumb question, are you sure you are using both crossfire bridges? And again, double chech CCC there is an option to enable crossfire just like in the nvidia panel there is an option to enable SLI, this is not done automatically when installing a second card.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Your not Xfired then. Open up CCC,click on performance,click on config and check the enable crossfire box and apply.
I am assuming you have the crossfire bridge on your cards?


I think that is the main problem... I dont see that option on Catalyst, check the picture... thats all i have on it. Why?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

You only need one bridge,the second 'finger' is for tri fire or quadfire setups


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


^dumb question, are you sure you are using both crossfire bridges? And again, double chech CCC there is an option to enable crossfire just like in the nvidia panel there is an option to enable SLI, this is not done automatically when installing a second card.


Nope... this is the way i have it...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


I think that is the main problem... I dont see that option on Catalyst, check the picture... thats all i have on it. Why?


Maybe re-install CCC? either that or your cards maybe not compatible?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


You only need one bridge,the second 'finger' is for tri fire or quadfire setups


Really? I didn't know. My brother's former Alienware had them both connected. Well, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## nicolasl46

I'm not familiar with that MoBo, but could it be that he is skipping a PCIe port? Would that affect him? Could the PCIe port be damaged?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


I'm not familiar with that MoBo, but could it be that he is skipping a PCIe port? Would that affect him? Could the PCIe port be damaged?


The Pci-e could indeed be damaged or the cards could be badly seated.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Maybe re-install CCC? either that or your cards maybe not compatible?


IDK Man... i will try to reinstall everything once more...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


IDK Man... i will try to reinstall everything once more...


Go to AMD and get the latest version....
sidenote: try downclocking the vaporx to match the clocks of the standard card,or put the standard card in slot 1.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


I'm not familiar with that MoBo, but could it be that he is skipping a PCIe port? Would that affect him? Could the PCIe port be damaged?


It only has two PCI-E ports, even at x8/x8 it'll still detect the cards. Swapping them around should re-install them.
They'll be compatible, there's no reason they shouldn't be.

Try swapping them around in the PCI-E lanes.

I dunno if CCC has the option (or even automatically does) a Driver Sweep like function, where it clean installs (like the newer nVidia Drivers), but I'd suggest a complete cleaning of your older Drivers and the CCC, some old lingering thing maybe affecting the options?


----------



## nicolasl46

is there a basic and advanced option in CCC, maybe thats why he is no seeing the crossfire option? idk, I'm just trying to guess here LOL


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14255700*
> ^dumb question, are you sure you are using both crossfire bridges? And again, double chech CCC there is an option to enable crossfire just like in the nvidia panel there is an option to enable SLI, this is not done automatically when installing a second card.


you dont use two bridges in crossfire.. even i know that







, and also there's the fact that the 5770 only has one crossfire connector per card


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;14256458*
> you dont use two bridges in crossfire.. even i know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and also there's the fact that the 5770 only has one crossfire connector per card


incorrect,there are 2 connectors for reference PCB.
There are some reports for better FPS with 2 bridges on 6 series cards,cant validate that tho


----------



## nitrousoxide10

If you don't see a crossfire option, 1 of the GPUs probably isn't recognized. Had that problem on a buddys system. When we reseated the GPUs and booted the system up the crossfire option appeared in CCC.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;14256458*
> you dont use two bridges in crossfire.. even i know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and also there's the fact that the 5770 only has one crossfire connector per card


Well, like I said before, my brother's alienware had two 5670 in crossfire, and both bridges were connected. That was the first crossfire setup I've ever seen, since I always used nvidia cards. Why did alienware put both bridges on the cards, idk, it made sense to me since it was a different technology compared to the SLI set up I had (8800 GTs). But well, we learn something new every day.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I hooked both of my Bridges up.. AOM is half right.. You only need one but if you hook up both is better. With two cards two bridges equal more thoughput. I have always run Crossfire with two bridges. Here is a list of things to check.

Sometimes you can actually miss the PCIe slot altogether and lay on top of it.









CrossFire™ connections
Legend
1 550 watt (or better) power supply

2 Primary graphics card

3 Secondary graphics card

4 Two CrossFire™ bridge interconnects

Fasten the graphics card securely. Make sure the cables are not interfering with anything inside the computer (for example, a cooling fan) and replace the computer cover.
Connect the monitor to the graphics card in the primary slot.
Reconnect any peripherals you have disconnected and plug in the computer's power cord.
Power on the monitor and then the computer.
























According to Dell Computers

With the 5770 remember to connect the 6 pin power connector on the back of both cards.










If this is a new Crossfire set up.. Uninstall CCC and reinstall it again.. it will see both cards if they are powered up and connected properly.










Set your Bios config for PCIe. Sometimes you need to make sure you have it set for Multi PCIe.









Plug the Monitor to the top card.









That should be a good check list to go by.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG I really need a good Clock gadget

any recommendations ??


----------



## unimatrixzero

http://www.paintbits.com/desktop-cus...-clock-gadget/

Samurize is cool too.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

damnnnn that first one is epic, it save me install Rainmeter lol

we should have an awesome gadget thread xD


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14257956*
> I hooked both of my Bridges up.. AOM is half right.. You only need one but if you hook up both is better. With two cards two bridges equal more thoughput. I have always run Crossfire with two bridges. Here is a list of things to check.
> 
> Sometimes you can actually miss the PCIe slot altogether and lay on top of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrossFire™ connections
> Legend
> 1 550 watt (or better) power supply
> 
> 2 Primary graphics card
> 
> 3 Secondary graphics card
> 
> 4 Two CrossFire™ bridge interconnects
> 
> Fasten the graphics card securely. Make sure the cables are not interfering with anything inside the computer (for example, a cooling fan) and replace the computer cover.
> Connect the monitor to the graphics card in the primary slot.
> Reconnect any peripherals you have disconnected and plug in the computer's power cord.
> Power on the monitor and then the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Dell Computers
> 
> With the 5770 remember to connect the 6 pin power connector on the back of both cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is a new Crossfire set up.. Uninstall CCC and reinstall it again.. it will see both cards if they are powered up and connected properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set your Bios config for PCIe. Sometimes you need to make sure you have it set for Multi PCIe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plug the Monitor to the top card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should be a good check list to go by.


Yeah...according to dell computers.
You only need one still,i will do some benches and get some hard numbers on this.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/449057-does-crossfire-need-two-bridges.html


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14257956*
> I hooked both of my Bridges up.. AOM is half right.. You only need one but if you hook up both is better. With two cards two bridges equal more thoughput. I have always run Crossfire with two bridges. Here is a list of things to check.
> 
> Sometimes you can actually miss the PCIe slot altogether and lay on top of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrossFire™ connections
> Legend
> 1 550 watt (or better) power supply
> 
> 2 Primary graphics card
> 
> 3 Secondary graphics card
> 
> 4 Two CrossFire™ bridge interconnects
> 
> Fasten the graphics card securely. Make sure the cables are not interfering with anything inside the computer (for example, a cooling fan) and replace the computer cover.
> Connect the monitor to the graphics card in the primary slot.
> Reconnect any peripherals you have disconnected and plug in the computer's power cord.
> Power on the monitor and then the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Dell Computers
> 
> With the 5770 remember to connect the 6 pin power connector on the back of both cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is a new Crossfire set up.. Uninstall CCC and reinstall it again.. it will see both cards if they are powered up and connected properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set your Bios config for PCIe. Sometimes you need to make sure you have it set for Multi PCIe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plug the Monitor to the top card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should be a good check list to go by.


Thanks, i wasnt able to crossfire on time, but ill try it for a little bit longer and tell you if it worked... Buy even with a single 5770 the exibition was a sucesss, i got 100 points, i think that for you is an A+ so i finnished the signature with the best grade. It was funny, there was actually people taking pictures with the case and they were impressed by its performance. So i guess the final result is all that matters But Hey Guys, i have to thank you all for all the assistance, i got better help from you guys than in the amd/ati thread. Is good to know we support each other as a family... im very proud to be a member of this club.

The reaction of all that people was the result of all ive learned since i became a member of the club... so Again... Thank you! MUCHAS GRACIAS!








From Panama to the world...

Danny 2JZ-GTE


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14266402*
> Thanks, i wasnt able to crossfire on time, but ill try it for a little bit longer and tell you if it worked... Buy even with a single 5770 the exibition was a sucesss, i got 100 points, i think that for you is an A+ so i finnished the signature with the best grade. It was funny, there was actually people taking pictures with the case and they were impressed by its performance. So i guess the final result is all that matters But Hey Guys, i have to thank you all for all the assistance, i got better help from you guys than in the amd/ati thread. Is good to know we support each other as a family... im very proud to be a member of this club.
> 
> The reaction of all that people was the result of all ive learned since i became a member of the club... so Again... Thank you! MUCHAS GRACIAS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Panama to the world...
> 
> Danny 2JZ-GTE


Good to hear it was a success!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Great work Vatto.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14266402*
> Thanks, i wasnt able to crossfire on time, but ill try it for a little bit longer and tell you if it worked... Buy even with a single 5770 the exibition was a sucesss, i got 100 points, i think that for you is an A+ so i finnished the signature with the best grade. It was funny, there was actually people taking pictures with the case and they were impressed by its performance. So i guess the final result is all that matters But Hey Guys, i have to thank you all for all the assistance, i got better help from you guys than in the amd/ati thread. Is good to know we support each other as a family... im very proud to be a member of this club.
> 
> The reaction of all that people was the result of all ive learned since i became a member of the club... so Again... Thank you! MUCHAS GRACIAS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Panama to the world...
> 
> Danny 2JZ-GTE


Congratz Danny..I think you made rank dude.. I will check with my Dad.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Hey..Danny.. I was just checkin out your Motherboard. There is only two PCIe Card slots that you can plug in a video card to. They are plug 2. 16x and Plug 5. 8x










Those are your only choices. Use both Bridges Man. Believe me. You are doing it wrong using one unless you are Tri Firing. YOu can't tri Fire with your board. It only takes two video cards.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14271531*
> Hey..Danny.. I was just checkin out your Motherboard. There is only two PCIe Card slots that you can plug in a video card to. They are plug 2. 16x and Plug 5. 8x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are your only choices. Use both Bridges Man. Believe me. You are doing it wrong using one unless you are Tri Firing. YOu can't tri Fire with your board. It only takes two video cards.


I run 1 CF bridge with OC'ed cards and have noticed no improvement by using 2 bridges. to say he is doing it wrong is misleading. The thing which holds this card back is the 128 bit memory interface.
You can run with no cf bridge at all,but you take a performance hit.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14271531*
> Hey..Danny.. I was just checkin out your Motherboard. There is only two PCIe Card slots that you can plug in a video card to. They are plug 2. 16x and Plug 5. 8x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are your only choices. Use both Bridges Man. Believe me. You are doing it wrong using one unless you are Tri Firing. YOu can't tri Fire with your board. It only takes two video cards.


Thanks, i followed your idea, i placed both bridges, but nothing happened... im still running with 1 gpu. i cant see the crossfire option on catalyst.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Did you uninstall your Catalyst and then reinstall .. You have to do that.. Also go to My Computer and Right Click. Open up the Video section and see if it recognizes two cards or is one de activated.. It will show two card of the same value there.. Then Reinstall Catalylist with both videocards in and bridged.


----------



## darkstar585

Hi Guys
its been a while since i have posted on here so i figured i would post some updates of my rig.

since i have some spare time from uni currently I thought I would do some of the simple mods to my case.

clear side panel

























steel PSU cover plate and custom painted acrylic hdd cover










I think the harddrive cover turned out quite well considering it was a left over piece from cutting the screen.I hand drew the logo on the protective film on the acrylic and then peeled off the areas i wanted painted and just spayed it with matte black car paint and to finish it off. I then used a red sharpie to highlight the edges and to cover up the score marks from the blade

















and finally the interior view showing my cable management









the obligatory "arty" shot









jobs still to do

fill and sand psu cover to make it smoother
buy more leds (I want this thing to give me sun burn when I look ar it







)
sleeve cables red and black
possiblly get the asus crosshair formula VI or a AMD3+ mobo that is red and black (ideas anyone?)
change leds in psu from blue to red
finish uni
otherwise i hope you guys like my progress so far? any comments appreciated


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14272537*
> Did you uninstall your Catalyst and then reinstall .. You have to do that.. Also go to My Computer and Right Click. Open up the Video section and see if it recognizes two cards or is one de activated.. It will show two card of the same value there.. Then Reinstall Catalylist with both videocards in and bridged.


I had reinstalled the catalyst like 3 times already... but nothing new happen. On my computer i only see one VGA.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14272578*
> Hi Guys
> its been a while since i have posted on here so i figured i would post some updates of my rig.
> 
> since i have some spare time from uni currently I thought I would do some of the simple mods to my case.
> 
> clear side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel PSU cover plate and custom painted acrylic hdd cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the harddrive cover turned out quite well considering it was a left over piece from cutting the screen.I hand drew the logo on the protective film on the acrylic and then peeled off the areas i wanted painted and just spayed it with matte black car paint and to finish it off. I then used a red sharpie to highlight the edges and to cover up the score marks from the blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the interior view showing my cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the obligatory "arty" shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jobs still to do
> 
> fill and sand psu cover to make it smoother
> buy more leds (I want this thing to give me sun burn when I look ar it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> sleeve cables red and black
> possiblly get the asus crosshair formula VI or a AMD3+ mobo that is red and black (ideas anyone?)
> change leds in psu from blue to red
> finish uni
> otherwise i hope you guys like my progress so far? any comments appreciated


Really nice paint job on the hard drive cover.. Great looking build


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812195004&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-

Ordered one of these. Looks like a good idea. I'll find out I guess.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14273850*
> Really nice paint job on the hard drive cover.. Great looking build


thanks man







i have just been sat here for the last 20mins thinking and i cant decide if i should make an acrylic PSU cover with some sort of design painted into it or not?

I was thinking about bending 2 pieces and spacing them 5mm apart from each other, Then Painting the bottom plate red and creating a tribal design incorporating the logo and my username for the top plate.

then fitting white leds in-between to illuminate the design, but i am not sure if that would look over the top or not?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14272578*
> 
> jobs still to do
> 
> fill and sand psu cover to make it smoother
> buy more leds (I want this thing to give me sun burn when I look ar it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> sleeve cables red and black
> possiblly get the asus crosshair formula VI or a AMD3+ mobo that is red and black (ideas anyone?)
> change leds in psu from blue to red
> finish uni
> otherwise i hope you guys like my progress so far? any comments appreciated


The Crosshair V's only just come out, you're opting for the 6 already?








The Asus CF is the only Red/Black Mobo you'll find though, and it rocks socks.

Funnily enough, that's my planned next upgrade at the end of the Summer (or at least around the time BD is released, before BF3), Red/Black Sleeving and the theme.
I really wanted to stay with MSI, but their not-really-UEFI BIOS put me off, Blue and Black theme (sorta) has looked really cool aswell. (giving my brother my Blue Fans, haha)

The more I see it, the more I dig castors on it, shame they're not a bit thicker/chunkier, a simple spray of black (or red?) on the exposed steel would change them nicely though, maybe matt black with red wheels?

Nice, tidy build there though mate.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

If you all would do me a favor and check out the Scout mod I am doing. The link is in my sig, I am putting a 360 on top of my scout, while still maintaining its sexy looks







. I realize B NEGATIVE has done something similar but, if things work out, I will keep all the parts of the handle, not have to cut into the front portion of the scout, and keep the hard drive cage, all while watercooling this bad boy. I noticed B NEGATIVE and I were working on the 360 rad mod at the same time, looks like he was more on top of things







. His is looking good by the way, check it out if you havent, its like ten pages back! Any suggestions from the Scout masters would be appreciated







Nice club by the way


----------



## Wabbit16

Shadow_Foxx, that looks really good..well done!

I managed to pick my Scout up with one hand yesterday!







(Although I won't lie, I had removed the PSU, motherboard and optical drive first







)

My PSU is being sent away under warranty so I am waiting for that to get back, and oh it is frustrating being without my baby


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14276337*
> If you all would do me a favor and check out the Scout mod I am doing. The link is in my sig, I am putting a 360 on top of my scout, while still maintaining its sexy looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I realize B NEGATIVE has done something similar but, if things work out, I will keep all the parts of the handle, not have to cut into the front portion of the scout, and keep the hard drive cage, all while watercooling this bad boy. I noticed B NEGATIVE and I were working on the 360 rad mod at the same time, looks like he was more on top of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . His is looking good by the way, check it out if you havent, its like ten pages back! Any suggestions from the Scout masters would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice club by the way


Man, its f*cking awesome... i was thinking about do something like that to mine but is hard when i think about cutting the case, what if i mess everything up?... hahahaha im looking for a fan like one of those three you have on the top but a slick version or something... im planning to cut the right side pannel to place a fan blowing air to the back of the mobo right where the CPU is... fan blades in red would look good.

But i really liked your mod since the first pics you posted.
Good Job!


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14278785*
> Man, its f*cking awesome... i was thinking about do something like that to mine but is hard when i think about cutting the case, what if i mess everything up?... hahahaha im looking for a fan like one of those three you have on the top but a slick version or something... im planning to cut the right side pannel to place a fan blowing air to the back of the mobo right where the CPU is... fan blades in red would look good.
> 
> But i really liked your mod since the first pics you posted.
> Good Job!


YOu should get a Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim fan, and dismantle it and paint the blades red...I think it would look good









Here is a pic of one:


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14278827*
> YOu should get a Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim fan, and dismantle it and paint the blades red...I think it would look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of one:


I have some of those, they move like no air at all compared to my gentle typhoons.


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14278869*
> I have some of those, they move like no air at all compared to my gentle typhoons.


Apples to apples then. A slimmer fan will not have the same performance as a standard thickness one, else there would be no point in producing thicker ones.

I'm sure there are other manufacturers that make slimline fans too except that that I mentioned


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14278947*
> Apples to apples then. A slimmer fan will not have the same performance as a standard thickness one, else there would be no point in producing thicker ones.
> 
> I'm sure there are other manufacturers that make slimline fans too except that that I mentioned


Thanks, i know that the performance of the slim fan is not the same... but i think it will blow enough air to give me the desired solution. Dont you think?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I have been thinking along similar lines,however,the amount of dust blown on to the back of the mobo has put me off..


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14278977*
> Thanks, i know that the performance of the slim fan is not the same... but i think it will blow enough air to give me the desired solution. Dont you think?


I reckon so. The mounting hole at the back is what, about the size of an 80mm fan? I rate it could work, but it would have to be a very slim fan as the space between the motherboard and the case side panel is very small. Also something to consider is that the side panel is slanted so it will blow a tad to the rear and not square onto the motherboard.

@B NEGATIVE, will a dust filter help? Or an old panythose pulled over it


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14279003*
> I reckon so. The mounting hole at the back is what, about the size of an 80mm fan? I rate it could work, but it would have to be a very slim fan as the space between the motherboard and the case side panel is very small. Also something to consider is that the side panel is slanted so it will blow a tad to the rear and not square onto the motherboard.
> 
> @B NEGATIVE, will a dust filter help? Or an old panythose pulled over it


With such a weak fan? probably not....
Try it with the side off and temp mounting for a while and see? Experiment with it,if it works i will do it also...
Im also doubtful about interference from the motor so close to the socket.


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14279037*
> With such a weak fan? probably not....
> Try it with the side off and temp mounting for a while and see? Experiment with it,if it works i will do it also...


I rate the ideal thing to do would be to mount it onto the motherboard tray, so that it sucks air from inside the case, rather than pulling dirty air from outside. That is if there is enough space for the fan to be positioned in that way


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14276337*
> If you all would do me a favor and check out the Scout mod I am doing. The link is in my sig, I am putting a 360 on top of my scout, while still maintaining its sexy looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I realize B NEGATIVE has done something similar but, if things work out, I will keep all the parts of the handle, not have to cut into the front portion of the scout, and keep the hard drive cage, all while watercooling this bad boy. I noticed B NEGATIVE and I were working on the 360 rad mod at the same time, looks like he was more on top of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . His is looking good by the way, check it out if you havent, its like ten pages back! Any suggestions from the Scout masters would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice club by the way


A few things to consider. The clearance from the top of the case to the ram sockets is about 32mm,measure your clearance before your rad purchase.
You may struggle to get pump/res side by side on the floor of the case and in the bays. Good work tho,what WC kit you going for?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14279056*
> I rate the ideal thing to do would be to mount it onto the motherboard tray, so that it sucks air from inside the case, rather than pulling dirty air from outside. That is if there is enough space for the fan to be positioned in that way


You know what,im buying one now and trying it.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14279056*
> I rate the ideal thing to do would be to mount it onto the motherboard tray, so that it sucks air from inside the case, rather than pulling dirty air from outside. That is if there is enough space for the fan to be positioned in that way


I remmoved the side pannel and i placed a domestic fan over it, it helps me a lot to keeps temps stable while the cpu is under stress. i also tried it once with a 80mm fan. the temp readings were very stable.

I think ill work on some kind of mod in order to be able to place a regular 120mm fan directly on the side pannel without affect the external aesthetics of the case. In that way will be easier to open or close and also the motor will not be that close to the mobo.

Its true... it will blow dust in, but i think fresh air is better. by using a normal 120mm fan i can put a dust filter.

Im still checking all options. Just thinking about cutting the side pannel makes me nervous... hahaha is my baby...


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14279127*
> You know what,im buying one now and trying it.












Awesome!


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14279127*
> You know what,im buying one now and trying it.


Let me know if it works... but i think there is not enough room... specially in my case, i have a CM V8 and that part that holds it from the back is taking some space already. Not that much, but for this every millimeter is required.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

LOL Ill make a sticker with this... what do you think?


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;14275260*
> The Crosshair V's only just come out, you're opting for the 6 already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Asus CF is the only Red/Black Mobo you'll find though, and it rocks socks.
> 
> Funnily enough, that's my planned next upgrade at the end of the Summer (or at least around the time BD is released, before BF3), Red/Black Sleeving and the theme.
> I really wanted to stay with MSI, but their not-really-UEFI BIOS put me off, Blue and Black theme (sorta) has looked really cool aswell. (giving my brother my Blue Fans, haha)
> 
> The more I see it, the more I dig castors on it, shame they're not a bit thicker/chunkier, a simple spray of black (or red?) on the exposed steel would change them nicely though, maybe matt black with red wheels?
> 
> Nice, tidy build there though mate.


yeah i know going for the Asus CF seems abit stupid considering BD is just around the corner but i am not sure i can afford BD currently









besides the Asus CF has made me all moist ever since it was first released







i will be upgrading at the end of summer so my mind could wonder in different directions until then.

GO CASTORS they ROCK







i tried looking for some red and black ones before but they were either huge and would make my case look like some sort of demented monster truck or where fixed plate jobbies which would not turn and would suck. so i might end up painting these ones.
(grabs pen and adds it to the list)


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14276337*
> If you all would do me a favor and check out the Scout mod I am doing. The link is in my sig, I am putting a 360 on top of my scout, while still maintaining its sexy looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I realize B NEGATIVE has done something similar but, if things work out, I will keep all the parts of the handle, not have to cut into the front portion of the scout, and keep the hard drive cage, all while watercooling this bad boy. I noticed B NEGATIVE and I were working on the 360 rad mod at the same time, looks like he was more on top of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . His is looking good by the way, check it out if you havent, its like ten pages back! Any suggestions from the Scout masters would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice club by the way


That looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14279281*
> LOL Ill make a sticker with this... what do you think?


Love it!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14276337*
> If you all would do me a favor and check out the Scout mod I am doing. The link is in my sig, I am putting a 360 on top of my scout, while still maintaining its sexy looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I realize B NEGATIVE has done something similar but, if things work out, I will keep all the parts of the handle, not have to cut into the front portion of the scout, and keep the hard drive cage, all while watercooling this bad boy. I noticed B NEGATIVE and I were working on the 360 rad mod at the same time, looks like he was more on top of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . His is looking good by the way, check it out if you havent, its like ten pages back! Any suggestions from the Scout masters would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice club by the way


Incredible work! That 360 rad looks right at home! More pics please!!!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14279281*
> LOL Ill make a sticker with this... what do you think?










Yes!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14276337*
> If you all would do me a favor and check out the Scout mod I am doing. The link is in my sig, I am putting a 360 on top of my scout, while still maintaining its sexy looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I realize B NEGATIVE has done something similar but, if things work out, I will keep all the parts of the handle, not have to cut into the front portion of the scout, and keep the hard drive cage, all while watercooling this bad boy. I noticed B NEGATIVE and I were working on the 360 rad mod at the same time, looks like he was more on top of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . His is looking good by the way, check it out if you havent, its like ten pages back! Any suggestions from the Scout masters would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice club by the way


Well It was predicted that there would be a new Storm Scout II and here it is.. this looks so factory, so stock.. I am so Impressed with this build Shadow Fox. Really Awesome work.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14271723*
> I run 1 CF bridge with OC'ed cards and have noticed no improvement by using 2 bridges. to say he is doing it wrong is misleading. The thing which holds this card back is the 128 bit memory interface.
> You can run with no cf bridge at all,but you take a performance hit.


To say that it is misleading is wrong. ATI and Dell Recommend two bridges. what is so Misleading about Fact.

This is from ATI a division of AMD. They invented Crossfire technology. They Know. Just because you are doing benchies on a low res monitor doesn't prove a thing.

Here.. Read What ATI Says..









Now prove that it is recommended to run Crossfire with no Bridge at all. This is news to me.


----------



## Kaneda13

*sigh*


----------



## nicolasl46

^ LOL, come on guys, we are not going to start arguing about how many bridges you can use. If likes to use one bridge instead of two, that's his problem. Like they said "different strokes for different folks" Remember when croosfire first came out? that you needed to connect them from outside of the case? Or SLI? that you had to flip a piece of PCB on the mobo to activate it.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14285719*
> *sigh*


----------



## DireLeon2010

Got it today. LEDs are cornea scorching BRIGHT tho


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I want GRID in the Steam sale :_(


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14283854*
> To say that it is misleading is wrong. ATI and Dell Recommend two bridges. what is so Misleading about Fact.
> 
> This is from ATI a division of AMD. They invented Crossfire technology. They Know. Just because you are doing benchies on a low res monitor doesn't prove a thing.
> 
> Here.. Read What ATI Says..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now prove that it is recommended to run Crossfire with no Bridge at all. This is news to me.


i didnt say recommended did i? i said you can,read what i say before getting your troll hat on.. Now,my 1080p monitor runs at the same resolution most monitors used by people on this site. not that that has any bearing on benching at fixed resolutions. I said your misleading when you say you MUST have 2 bridges or your doing it wrong....when clearly this is not the case.
What about the 5770's that DONT have the second xfire finger? they running wrong too?

This is from AMD's crossfire forum.
http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=260&threadid=151570&highlight_key=y&keyword1=crossfire%20bridges%20how%20many%20for%205770

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1062416-2-crossfire-bridges-2-cards.html
http://www.eggxpert.com/forums/thread/664224.aspx
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1467875
Read those links,there are thousands more on google,which doubt you even checked.....


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14276337*
> If you all would do me a favor and check out the Scout mod I am doing. The link is in my sig, I am putting a 360 on top of my scout, while still maintaining its sexy looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I realize B NEGATIVE has done something similar but, if things work out, I will keep all the parts of the handle, not have to cut into the front portion of the scout, and keep the hard drive cage, all while watercooling this bad boy. I noticed B NEGATIVE and I were working on the 360 rad mod at the same time, looks like he was more on top of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . His is looking good by the way, check it out if you havent, its like ten pages back! Any suggestions from the Scout masters would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice club by the way


Really cool

One question tho. Have you ever scraped your knuckles on that middle fan?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/ati-radeon-hd-5000/hd-5770/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-5770-overview.aspx#3

Or how about this,from AMD themselves?
Instead of trotting out pictures about the HD 2600 XT (How old?? and not the 5770??),if you went to AMD 's spec sheet it would of told you without embarrassing yourself.....


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14291508*
> http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/ati-radeon-hd-5000/hd-5770/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-5770-overview.aspx#3
> 
> Or how about this,from AMD themselves?
> Instead of trotting out pictures with no source,if you went to AMD 's spec sheet it would of told you without embarrassing yourself.....


Cmon guys, stop arguing

ill give u something to forget the conflict...
This is like the Memory eraser device of MIB.








There you are:


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I get tired when people cant be bothered to research their 'facts' then get all butthurt when they get proved wrong.
The Truth will set you free.........

sidenote: i would smash her back doors in for sure.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14292010*
> Cmon guys, stop arguing
> 
> ill give u something to forget the conflict...
> This is like the Memory eraser device of MIB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you are:


Rofl love it


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14276337*


You know, this really could be the Scout II. The design flows so well. I just see them adding something to cover the fans so no one would stick there hands in there (cause of course some idiot would want to then try to sue them later). I'm just really loving that look of that. I wish I had the skills/tools to do that exact mod to my Scout!


----------



## unimatrixzero

You are right Negitive.. The new ones have only one. No Triple Fire.. the 5770s my dad has two for each.. Maybe the new ones are cheaper. The MSI has only one.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14292083*
> I get tired when people cant be bothered to research their 'facts' then get all butthurt when they get proved wrong.
> The Truth will set you free.........
> 
> sidenote: i would smash her back doors in for sure.


jajajajaja


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14294731*
> You are right Negitive.. The new ones have only one. No Triple Fire.. the 5770s my dad has two for each.. Maybe the new ones are cheaper. The MSI has only one.


Not strictly true,its the non reference cards with one connection,XFX have 1 and so do MSI. I didnt know abut MSI only having 1. My VaporX cards have 2.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

This is my Desktop wallpaper. I made it to use it during my presentation at the university, so i made good advertising of the club. hehehehe.

What do you think?

By the way, forget my ignorance but this is the first time im a member of a forum like this... im still trying to post files in its original size as you do but i dont know how. Like those that says on top:

"This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. the original image is sized 1920x1080."

I want to know how to do it.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


















Got it today. LEDs are cornea scorching BRIGHT tho










what is it?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14295556*
> This is my Desktop wallpaper. I made it to use it during my presentation at the university, so i made good advertising of the club. hehehehe.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> By the way, forget my ignorance but this is the first time im a member of a forum like this... im still trying to post files in its original size as you do but i dont know how. Like those that says on top:
> 
> "This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. the original image is sized 1920x1080."
> 
> I want to know how to do it.


It look very Cool.. I like the background.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;14295776*
> what is it?











This is a Fan Hub.. You power it in the center with a Molex and you plug multiple fans into it.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14295556*
> This is my Desktop wallpaper. I made it to use it during my presentation at the university, so i made good advertising of the club. hehehehe.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> By the way, forget my ignorance but this is the first time im a member of a forum like this... im still trying to post files in its original size as you do but i dont know how. Like those that says on top:
> 
> "This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. the original image is sized 1920x1080."
> 
> I want to know how to do it.


JDM? mmmm.... you should have chosen something more EURO LOL. Just kidding man, wallpaper looks good.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14297394*
> JDM? mmmm.... you should have chosen something more EURO LOL. Just kidding man, wallpaper looks good.


Thanks, is JDM Because is the theme of my mod project. I love Japanese cars. I actually own a JZA70 (1991 Toyota Supra - in america called MKIII). That explains the stickers and emblems you see on my case.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14297962*
> Thanks, is JDM Because is the theme of my mod project. I love Japanese cars. I actually own a JZA70 (1991 Toyota Supra - in america called MKIII). That explains the stickers and emblems you see on my case.


Oh shut, freaking Gran Turismo comes to mind. How much I loved the first games. I swear I would always start with a '90 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo. Me personally I'm more into EURO, I own a '11 VW GTI Mk6, no mods, completely stock (for now)


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14299015*
> Oh shut, freaking Gran Turismo comes to mind. How much I loved the first games. I swear I would always start with a '90 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo. Me personally I'm more into EURO, I own a '11 VW GTI Mk6, no mods, completely stock (for now)


cool! mine had a stock 1JZ-GTE 2.5 Twin Turbo engine when i got it on 2004, now i replaced the stock twins for a single T-70 and the engine block is from a 2jz. Is boosting 32lb (i think for you is 32psi). Ill take some pictures of it to upload. Im leaving... Ill go to the Go Karts track with some friends.


----------



## iLLGT3

PSI=Per Square Inch

32lb is the same anywhere you go on this particular application. I'd like to see pics too. And maybe a dyno if you have one.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


cool! mine had a stock 1JZ-GTE 2.5 Twin Turbo engine when i got it on 2004, now i replaced the stock twins for a single T-70 and the engine block is from a 2jz. Is boosting 32lb (i think for you is 32psi). Ill take some pictures of it to upload. Im leaving... Ill go to the Go Karts track with some friends.










32PSI







thats a lot of boost


----------



## Fusionicster.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*


I managed to pick my Scout up with one hand yesterday!










I find mine hard to lift :/ although I do blame the watercooling for the weight...


----------



## iLLGT3

Tell that to the average person. "My computer is too heavy to pick up with one hand due to the water."

Dey b lyke wat?!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14295556*
> This is my Desktop wallpaper. I made it to use it during my presentation at the university, so i made good advertising of the club. hehehehe.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> By the way, forget my ignorance but this is the first time im a member of a forum like this... im still trying to post files in its original size as you do but i dont know how. Like those that says on top:
> 
> "This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. the original image is sized 1920x1080."
> 
> I want to know how to do it.


Looks good








My only suggestion would be to fade out the reflections more. Lower their opacity and use a soft brush to erase the bottom of the reflections so they slowly fade out.

Oh and to get images resized like that you have to insert it into the post using the img tags or the little icon of a picture at the top when creating a post, then it works out like so:


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*


PSI=Per Square Inch

32lb is the same anywhere you go on this particular application. I'd like to see pics too. And maybe a dyno if you have one.


Sorry, i just didnt know... english is not my native language... in spanish we say 32 libras. (treinta y dos Libras) LOL

The race was awesome, i won against my cousin wich is my best rival. My best lap was of 00:00:22:07 top speed 41kmph

Here i have some pics i took, sorry about the bad quality, my dad took the cammera with him so i took em with the blackberry.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


32PSI







thats a lot of boost


Here are some pics of my JZA70. It was kinda dirty, it was raining on the way there.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

more pics.


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusionicster.*


I find mine hard to lift :/ although I do blame the watercooling for the weight...


Mine is just as hard to lift, and I don't have any liquid near my PC









I blame my PSU, the 4 HDD's and the Hyper 212+ for all that weight. Oh, and my 6mm thick side window









And also, I'm getting (non-dry) dreams about me installing a Corsair H50 into my Scout...I don't need the temps to be any lower, but for the heck of it I might if I have some spare change lying around.

I saw a few pics on the net and it seems I can mount it on the rear panel on the inside, but this is all just a pipe dream for now. Those coolers are about double the cost of a Hyper 212+ here, so I might sell my Hyper and get the H50 just for kicks


----------



## wompwomp

Hey guys I have a question.

I plan on adding some cold cathode lights in my scout and was wondering where did you guys place yours? I want to get some dual cathode lights and was thinking I can place one on the top and the other one on the left below the 120mm exhaust fan but if i were to get a 12" inch kit I'm not sure if the left one would fit.

any suggestions?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

go led rather than cathode. cheaper and safer,i personally dont trust the inverters,seen a few horror stories about them going up.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


Hey guys I have a question.

I plan on adding some cold cathode lights in my scout and was wondering where did you guys place yours? I want to get some dual cathode lights and was thinking I can place one on the top and the other one on the left below the 120mm exhaust fan but if i were to get a 12" inch kit I'm not sure if the left one would fit.

any suggestions?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


go led rather than cathode. cheaper and safer,i personally dont trust the inverters,seen a few horror stories about them going up.


I definitely agree that the LED is better and easier to wire (less to hide because of no inverter). If you are set on a cathode set then you can hide it underneath your HDs. I had mine there before I switched over to LEDs. I've seen a few people mount it to the side panel window. If you get extenders, you could just mount it on the non-window side of the Scout and just run the wires to where ever you want.


----------



## Xyrate

Sorry for the double post but I have 2 new Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15s for $20 ea (FS to US48) if anyone is interested. I would post it in the sales section but don't have enough rep


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


Hey guys I have a question.

I plan on adding some cold cathode lights in my scout and was wondering where did you guys place yours? I want to get some dual cathode lights and was thinking I can place one on the top and the other one on the left below the 120mm exhaust fan but if i were to get a 12" inch kit I'm not sure if the left one would fit.

any suggestions?


The best orientation is down the back left corner and across the floor closest to the window side to hide the tube. You want to give the effect that the light is a mystery.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14303553*
> Mine is just as hard to lift, and I don't have any liquid near my PC
> 
> I blame my PSU, the 4 HDD's and the Hyper 212+ for all that weight. Oh, and my 6mm thick side window
> 
> And also, I'm getting (non-dry) dreams about me installing a Corsair H50 into my Scout...I don't need the temps to be any lower, but for the heck of it I might if I have some spare change lying around.
> 
> I saw a few pics on the net and it seems I can mount it on the rear panel on the inside, but this is all just a pipe dream for now. Those coolers are about double the cost of a Hyper 212+ here, so I might sell my Hyper and get the H50 just for kicks


I would definately recommend the H50. Does a great job in the scout!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;14306148*
> I would definately recommend the H50. Does a great job in the scout!


Yeah it does. Best Buy just had it on sale for $40 with free in store pick up. I totally should have bought one to keep as an extra if I do another build soon


----------



## unimatrixzero

I want the H 80 with that really Fat Rad..


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14306401*
> I want the H 80 with that really Fat Rad..


Has it been released yet? BTW... I see what you did there


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14306510*
> Has it been released yet? BTW... I see what you did there


yes it has


----------



## nitrousoxide10

My next setup will be full loop.







Probably an EK setup with a 240 and 120 or just one 360 rad.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Sorry .. I was referring to the H-70.. The H-80 has been release and then pulled and the 100 was supposed to be released but was never introduced.. This is the one I was talking about.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;14308769*
> My next setup will be full loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably an EK setup with a 240 and 120 or just one 360 rad.


You can fit a 240 between the raised sections on the top and a cheeky 120 on the rear fan mount. That was my original plan...


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14308825*
> Sorry .. I was referring to the H-70.. The H-80 has been release and then pulled and the 100 was supposed to be released but was never introduced.. This is the one I was talking about.


Thats odd. I can get the H80 and H100 here. I do agree tho, the H70 is nice!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14308846*
> You can fit a 240 between the raised sections on the top and a cheeky 120 on the rear fan mount. That was my original plan...


You mean cutting the top panel and mounting the 240 there? I was thinking of removing the HDD rack and having the 240 in the bottom. HDDs would be moved to the 5" bays.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

H100 are preorder from what i can see,for UK anyway
H80 is out and selling in the UK.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;14309207*
> You mean cutting the top panel and mounting the 240 there? I was thinking of removing the HDD rack and having the 240 in the bottom. HDDs would be moved to the 5" bays.


That would work,i would rather have it exhausting than intaking but thats your choice. A nice 60mm fat 240.....mmmmmm!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14309234*
> H100 are preorder from what i can see,for UK anyway
> H80 is out and selling in the UK.


OK that's probably how it is here too. The store says out of stock for the H100. That might explain why its out of stock so long.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14309273*
> That would work,i would rather have it exhausting than intaking but thats your choice. A nice 60mm fat 240.....mmmmmm!


I can't wait! Hey do you have more pics of your setup?

edit: I found them a few pages back.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

i didnt take many,i will do a little photo session tomorrow.
There is a UV led behind the anti cyclone on the res,lights it up nice!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14309337*
> i didnt take many,i will do a little photo session tomorrow.
> There is a UV led behind the anti cyclone on the res,lights it up nice!


Is your whole liquid setup EK componants? Would you recommend EK?








res with lights sounds good!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

No,the block and res are. the rad is Hardware labs and the pump is Phobya,the EK pump is the same thing rebranded.
I wouldnt recommend EK as a company,i got this block for the universal mount so if bulldozer fails i can go 2600k without changing the block
i went with Bitspower fittings and tygon tubing. silver coil for anti algae etc.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14309497*
> No,the block and res are. the rad is Hardware labs and the pump is Phobya,the EK pump is the same thing rebranded.
> I wouldnt recommend EK as a company,i got this block for the universal mount so if bulldozer fails i can go 2600k without changing the block
> i went with Bitspower fittings and tygon tubing. silver coil for anti algae etc.


Alright thanks for the info! rep+


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I will say tho,performance wise the HF is right up there. its their CS which i have a problem with....and their 'nickle' plating.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14309633*
> I will say tho,performance wise the HF is right up there. its their CS which i have a problem with....and their 'nickle' plating.


Is the nickle done poorly on their blocks? Because the setup I was thinking of getting is this one: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_946&products_id=30019

Planning to use different tubes, add a 120 rad, and use distilled water w/ silver coil or whatever its called.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

its a good kit,worth getting. The XSPC kits are good too for the money.plus the pump/res are drive bay fitment.
http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=47917
If your interested in the plating issues..


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14309785*
> its a good kit,worth getting. The XSPC kits are good too for the money.plus the pump/res are drive bay fitment.
> http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=47917
> If your interested in the plating issues..


OK maybe I'll rethink the EK blocks. Problem with the pump/res being drive bay fitment is I'll have my HDDs there.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;14309207*
> You mean cutting the top panel and mounting the 240 there? I was thinking of removing the HDD rack and having the 240 in the bottom. HDDs would be moved to the 5" bays.


That is the ticket..


----------



## wompwomp

Hey guys, how do you remove the HDD cage? Do you have to cut it out?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


Hey guys, how do you remove the HDD cage? Do you have to cut it out?


Drill out the rivets.


----------



## Kaneda13

hhhhhmmmmm... what i'm hoping to make mine in the next few days:


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


hhhhhmmmmm... what i'm hoping ot make mine in the next few days:











Cool, what kind of engine it have?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


Cool, what kind of engine it have?


The engine is a 1098 cc putting out about 95 Hp in a 1350 lb car. Engine has maybe 10 hours on a fresh re-build. It has been bored to the legal max.. Head has three angle valve job, with the larger 1275 valves, very stiff double springs, bronze guides, mildly ported, and manifold matched. Cam is "949" full race with solid lifters, roller rockers, and adjustable cam gear. Pistons are British Leyland race Alum., rods are BL 0.010, smoothed, and magnifluxed with ARP bolts. Crank is a big bearing forged steel, with 0.010 mains and rod journals which are radiused, cross drilled, oil restricted and nitrided. Flywheel is steel but lightened. The entire rotating assembly is balanced clear back to the clutch. Runs smoothly up to 7000 RPM, the max. for this crank.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Drill out the rivets.


Yea.. You have to Drill out the Rivets..

Check out the Modding 101 Thread @

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ing-101-a.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


The engine is a 1098 cc putting out about 95 Hp in a 1350 lb car. Engine has maybe 10 hours on a fresh re-build. It has been bored to the legal max.. Head has three angle valve job, with the larger 1275 valves, very stiff double springs, bronze guides, mildly ported, and manifold matched. Cam is "949" full race with solid lifters, roller rockers, and adjustable cam gear. Pistons are British Leyland race Alum., rods are BL 0.010, smoothed, and magnifluxed with ARP bolts. Crank is a big bearing forged steel, with 0.010 mains and rod journals which are radiused, cross drilled, oil restricted and nitrided. Flywheel is steel but lightened. The entire rotating assembly is balanced clear back to the clutch. Runs smoothly up to 7000 RPM, the max. for this crank.


Remember to take it easy on that motor for about 3 months before revving it up too high.. Then You are going to have a awesome fun Ride. Will You have to get Leaded additive for the gas and will you be using Synthetic Oil or just 10-30.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


The engine is a 1098 cc putting out about 95 Hp in a 1350 lb car. Engine has maybe 10 hours on a fresh re-build. It has been bored to the legal max.. Head has three angle valve job, with the larger 1275 valves, very stiff double springs, bronze guides, mildly ported, and manifold matched. Cam is "949" full race with solid lifters, roller rockers, and adjustable cam gear. Pistons are British Leyland race Alum., rods are BL 0.010, smoothed, and magnifluxed with ARP bolts. Crank is a big bearing forged steel, with 0.010 mains and rod journals which are radiused, cross drilled, oil restricted and nitrided. Flywheel is steel but lightened. The entire rotating assembly is balanced clear back to the clutch. Runs smoothly up to 7000 RPM, the max. for this crank.


Thats awesome... is a good setup. Did you saw mine? is a few pages behind.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14313072*
> Remember to take it easy on that motor for about 3 months before revving it up too high.. Then You are going to have a awesome fun Ride. Will You have to get Leaded additive for the gas and will you be using Synthetic Oil or just 10-30.


He's running it on 110 octane right now without any additive, and it's not predetonating, and it's only had full synthetic since it was rebuilt, and he's already changed it twice. just still working the wife to get the final "ok" to buy it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14313133*
> Thats awesome... is a good setup. Did you saw mine? is a few pages behind.


Yes i did, i meant to comment on it but it was 5 pages back by the time i got caught up on reading and forgot. looks great!


----------



## Wabbit16

Did I miss out when the convo went to cars?









What are ye scouters doing today?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14316505*
> Did I miss out when the convo went to cars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are ye scouters doing today?


Playing Far Cry 2.

I've noticed that lots of people on OCN whinge about certain games, but when you go and play them they're not so bad. Sure there are problems with the games etc but that doesn't make them not fun.


----------



## Darylrese

You can still buy the H80 in the UK, you sure its been pulled from production?

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/prods/components/cooling/watercooling/corsair/cwch80.html

Far Cry 2 is pants, I've had it collecting dust for ages on my shelf. Its got great graphics but the story line is boring and cheesy

I've just bumped my NB upto 3090mhz @ 1.35v and in my scout with modded side panel its keeping it the same temperature as with a lower NB overclock of 2600mhz


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14316582*
> You can still buy the H80 in the UK, you sure its been pulled from production?
> 
> http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/prods/components/cooling/watercooling/corsair/cwch80.html
> 
> *Far Cry 2 is pants, I've had it collecting dust for ages on my shelf. Its got great graphics but the story line is boring and cheesy*
> 
> I've just bumped my NB upto 3090mhz @ 1.35v and in my scout with modded side panel its keeping it the same temperature as with a lower NB overclock of 2600mhz












The gameplay is only as boring as your imagination. Same goes for Crysis (the original) because they're both sandbox type games. Far Cry 2 more so.


----------



## iLLGT3

My HDD LED isn't working. On both my P8P67 mobo's, it never worked. I have the cables attached correctly. Could it be that I have the SATA cable in the wrong port?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

led - + is the wrong way round.


----------



## iLLGT3

It says - on the right, + on the left. That's the way I have them lol. I'll shut down and switch them.


----------



## Fusionicster.

So annoyed I broke my clear panel, had to put the stock back on for now, but yeah, is it looking ok or childish? :/


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusionicster.;14318804*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So annoyed I broke my clear panel, had to put the stock back on for now, but yeah, is it looking ok or childish? :/


I like it! Pics of the front and side please!


----------



## Fusionicster.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14318897*
> I like it! Pics of the front and side please!


The other side is drying atm and the vinyls are still in the post, but I'll post them up soon perhaps.

Do you think the top half of the handle should also be painted red? I was thinking it might cheapen the look

















thats what i'm having printed for the side (ignore the lines and blocks, they were guides to know the bumps on the case..)


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusionicster.;14318804*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So annoyed I broke my clear panel, had to put the stock back on for now, but yeah, is it looking ok or childish? :/


Oyyy, that's smart as hell mate!

Nice!


----------



## Kaneda13

ok, this is a tough call, but in a few days, i'm going to have a new case coming in, and i'll be putting my scout up for sale. It'll include the case (only cut out the lower front grill and cut a 120mm hole in the bottom), the standard side and a clear side (i'm keeping my etched one). it won't however include the bottom from grill (mine has my logo painted on it, but they are available from coolermaster for about $9). all the hardware will be included too except the 2.5" drive rails, and i'm missing 1 thumb screw, but i hope to find that while moving stuff around. if anyone is looking for a second case, let me know. i still have the original box and foam to ship it in. Also, the case cables are already sleeved black. i'll post pics up of my new case once it shows up. i hope so still hang out on here, after all, once a scout always a scout, right?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusionicster.;14318804*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So annoyed I broke my clear panel, had to put the stock back on for now, but yeah, is it looking ok or childish? :/


Looks good fella,got your 240 hanging off the arse then?
Gimme some internal shots?


----------



## Fusionicster.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14319689*
> Looks good fella,got your 240 hanging off the arse then?
> Gimme some internal shots?


Yeah I don't mind it hanging off the back, and it's a lot easier than cutting the case up


















I know that's an AWFUL shot, but it's the only one I have for the time being (phones dead)


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusionicster.*


Yeah I don't mind it hanging off the back, and it's a lot easier than cutting the case up


















I know that's an AWFUL shot, but it's the only one I have for the time being (phones dead)


is the camera upside down??


----------



## Fusionicster.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14320151*
> is the camera upside down??


Haha yeah










I have some cable management left to do, but yeah that is it so far, thinking of other things to paint red. I didn't want to paint much of the inside because I'm using plasti-kote which is thick paint and I didnt want stuff to stop fitting (I had to sand parts of the drive locks back down)









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m74oujfx2Xc[/ame]

^That's an idea I'll be fully implementing soon


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


ok, this is a tough call, but in a few days, i'm going to have a new case coming in, and i'll be putting my scout up for sale. It'll include the case (only cut out the lower front grill and cut a 120mm hole in the bottom), the standard side and a clear side (i'm keeping my etched one). it won't however include the bottom from grill (mine has my logo painted on it, but they are available from coolermaster for about $9). all the hardware will be included too except the 2.5" drive rails, and i'm missing 1 thumb screw, but i hope to find that while moving stuff around. if anyone is looking for a second case, let me know. i still have the original box and foam to ship it in. Also, the case cables are already sleeved black. i'll post pics up of my new case once it shows up. i hope so still hang out on here, after all, once a scout always a scout, right?


What case did you decide to go with? I have been thinking about switching out my case too as I don't currently have enough room in my Scout. I know if I had the tools to cut it then I could make it all work but I don't









Right now, I want to move my H60 to the front bay but it won't fit with a CD drive and a fan controller. Temperatures seem to be about 10C higher than they should. My CPU is idling at 40C and is not overclocked. Any ideas?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


What case did you decide to go with? I have been thinking about switching out my case too as I don't currently have enough room in my Scout. I know if I had the tools to cut it then I could make it all work but I don't









Right now, I want to move my H60 to the front bay but it won't fit with a CD drive and a fan controller. Temperatures seem to be about 10C higher than they should. My CPU is idling at 40C and is not overclocked. Any ideas?


i went with a Fractal Design Arc Mini. It's a mATX case, but it's about the size of the scout. It will support a 240mm radiator and fans at the top, while it's bigger brother the Arc Midi will support a 280mm or a 360mm. Here's a shot of it:










I plan on modding my Coolit Vantage to have a 240mm radiator, and moutn it on the top. I ordered it about an hour after newegg had it listed, been in contact with Fractal Design sales in Europe about when it would be available. I'll be doing some mods perform I swap all the new parts over, so you'll get a chance to see it shortly... i hope... uugh... still not marked as shipped from newegg.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


i went with a Fractal Design Arc Mini. It's a mATX case, but it's about the size of the scout. It will support a 240mm radiator and fans at the top, while it's bigger brother the Arc Midi will support a 280mm or a 360mm. Here's a shot of it:










I plan on modding my Coolit Vantage to have a 240mm radiator, and moutn it on the top. I ordered it about an hour after newegg had it listed, been in contact with Fractal Design sales in Europe about when it would be available. I'll be doing some mods perform I swap all the new parts over, so you'll get a chance to see it shortly... i hope... uugh... still not marked as shipped from newegg.


Oh I'm really liking the design of that. Definitely seems like it has a lot of options and much more room to mods than the Scout which requires a lot of cutting. Can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## Xyrate

Scout on sale for $69.99 at Wal-Mart, if anyone is interested


----------



## raspinudo

Hey guys, hope everyone is doing well. It's been a while, and I just recently finished my new build. For the case on this one I went with a Lian Li, and I have to say I'm very impressed with the build quality in comparison to coolermaster products I've had in the past. Only upgrade I'll be looking to do in the near future will be to add a 1/2 tb hdd on top of the measly 500gb I started with.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raspinudo*


Hey guys, hope everyone is doing well. It's been a while, and I just recently finished my new build. For the case on this one I went with a Lian Li, and I have to say I'm very impressed with the build quality in comparison to coolermaster products I've had in the past. Only upgrade I'll be looking to do in the near future will be to add a 1/2 tb hdd on top of the measly 500gb I started with.


Pics of the build?


----------



## raspinudo

I'll do my best to borrow my dad's camera this weekend to get some pics. For the specs, they are in my sig atm.

EDIT: I have one mediocre cell phone pic

blurry ass pic of my new pc by Raspinudo, on Flickr

I was so low on funds while I was finishing it up, I used my old Gameshark keyboard I got like 10 years ago haha. The mouse and monitor were donated by my brother who had them lying around.


----------



## ninposam

Hey folks, this is my first post here so go easy on me.
I have just set my CM scout up and all is running well i have a h60 push/pull venting out the back of the case and also a extra 120 fan in the drive bays.

Would it be any use to me to flip the roof fan over so its blowing cold air in as well and set up a positive air flow?


----------



## Darylrese

Nah works better as an exhaust in my opinion


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninposam;14337112*
> Hey folks, this is my first post here so go easy on me.
> I have just set my CM scout up and all is running well i have a h60 push/pull venting out the back of the case and also a extra 120 fan in the drive bays.
> 
> Would it be any use to me to flip the roof fan over so its blowing cold air in as well and set up a positive air flow?


You want intake with any radiator, even mounted in the rear. Intake works better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14337393*
> Nah works better as an exhaust in my opinion


Opinion isn't fact.

I have done my own testing today. I'm getting it all together. H60 with two AP15's, intake vs exhaust. I'll post it all in the GT thread/watercooling section/this thread when it's done. But I can tell you already that intake got better temps than exhaust.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14337477*
> You want intake with any radiator, even mounted in the rear. Intake works better.
> 
> Opinion isn't fact.
> 
> I have done my own testing today. I'm getting it all together. H60 with two AP15's, intake vs exhaust. I'll post it all in the GT thread/watercooling section/this thread when it's done. But I can tell you already that intake got better temps than exhaust.


Oh that is really interesting. I've never though about making it intake if I had the rad in the back. I might have to try that this week and see if my temperatures get better


----------



## linkin93

I am doing idle and load testing for exhaust fans as we speak, I already have the intake results ready. Stay tuned


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14337477*
> You want intake with any radiator, even mounted in the rear. Intake works better.
> 
> Opinion isn't fact.
> 
> I have done my own testing today. I'm getting it all together. H60 with two AP15's, intake vs exhaust. I'll post it all in the GT thread/watercooling section/this thread when it's done. But I can tell you already that intake got better temps than exhaust.


Well the fact is i have tested in numerous positions and exhaust works best. Also check the H50 thread on here as they also recommend exhaust.
Intake will give you a 1-2c cooler cpu for 8-10c case temp increase.
Fact.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Killhouse
Basically, running your fan/radiator setup as intake will give you lower temperatures than an exhaust setup - this is because the radiator is being fed cool air from outside the case.
However, the H-series are very good at sending a lot of heat out of that radiator, and if you run it as an intake then you will be sending a lot of hot air into your case - this might be detrimental, especially if you have graphics cards with struggling stock coolers.
Personally, I prefer to run my unit in exhaust for better health of my system - and if you have a good amount of intake into your case somewhere near your radiator, you'll see very little temperature difference between intake and exhaust.
Here is a blog directly from Corsair; it includes some of the testing they did on Push/Pull setups.

More Facts
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/612436-official-corsair-h50-h70-club.html


----------



## ninposam

Thats why i was asking if the roof fan would work better for me as a intake blowing cold air onto my H60 as a exhaust.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninposam;14337735*
> Thats why i was asking if the roof fan would work better for me as a intake blowing cold air onto my H60 as a exhaust.


Try it out. Check the link i provided,lots of useful tips.


----------



## linkin93

Not really, because hot air rises. Top fans are always suited to exhaust, it's just the way air works... which is also why bottom fans are good at intake... as well as bring dust into the case


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14337917*
> Not really, because hot air rises. Top fans are always suited to exhaust, it's just the way air works... which is also why bottom fans are good at intake... as well as bring dust into the case


tried it....


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14337993*
> tried it....


Why mount the rad up top







It will give you higher temps... Front intake like in the other pic is ideal. Anyway, my results:

So, there are still too many people running their radiators as exhaust, with one fan or two in push/pull. I have personally tested both configurations in push/pull. The results are below!

*Test Setup, CPU Overclock & Other Hardware:*

*CPU: AMD 955BE @ 4GHz, 1.416v, 20x200. NB at 2800MHz with 1.285v, HTT at 2400MHz at stock voltage.
RAM: 2x2GB G.Skill PI Black @ 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-2T
MB: ASRock 890GX Extreme4 R2.0
PSU: Silverstone ST60F-P Strider Plus 600W
CASE: CoolerMaster Storm Scout*

*Intake*

*Ambient temp: 15c
Idle temp: 24c
Load temp: 51c*

Pictures:

*Idle*










*Load*










*Exhaust*

*Ambient temp: 15c
Idle temp: 26c
Load temp: 55c*

Pictures:

*Idle*










*Load*










*Conclusion*

At least in my case (situation and which case I use, pun not intended), intake gets better idle and load temperatures. Differences in ambient, case, CPU, overclock and voltage will all have an affect on temperatures. You can see the results, so I would say it is safe to say that having the fans set as intake will work better in all scenarios, as cool air coming through the rad from outside, and the air exhausting through the top case fan should in theory and in practice, beat exhausting already warm air through the radiator and out the rear of the case. Also keep in mind that the fan against the radiator and not the case will be fighting for air with the top exhaust fan. Warm air rises, which is why it makes sense to run intake in most cases, as the cool air will come in through the rear, and be exhausted by the top fan.

*Other Notes*

It's currently the coldest month of the year in Australia. We even had a small amount of snow a few days ago. Obviously my ambient temp is quite cold (even for me!) and it affects idle and load temps. In the northern hemisphere it is summer. The higher ambients will also affect your temperatures. There's not a lot that can be done about that, besides aircon, which I don't have, so winter is overclocking season









I hope this testing will make people realise running intake on radiators, especially these all in ones units, is the way to better temperatures. Better temperatures means more voltage can be added and you can achieve a higher overclock!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

You completely miss the point of h50 as an exhaust,it means you dont fill your case with heat. Did you check your GPU temps during all this? i think not.
I hope you realise that the H50 club has done a lot more testing in this dept...
I have run my H50 as intake bottom front,top front,front top and rear exhaust. front top was best as an exhaust for me.
Post your findings in the H50 thread and see what they say.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14338246*
> You completely miss the point of h50 as an exhaust,it means you dont fill your case with heat. Did you check your GPU temps during all this? i think not.
> I hope you realise that the H50 club has done a lot more testing in this dept...
> I have run my H50 as intake bottom front,top front,front top and rear exhaust. front top was best as an exhaust for me.
> Post your findings in the H50 thread and see what they say.


I don't have a GPU atm. Running integrated. GTS 450 is in the mail. Check the HWMonitor screens, nothing for GPU. The top fan deals with the hot air coming into the case from the rad. Which is optimal when mounted top back. If it's in the front like yours then it's a whole different story.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14338294*
> I don't have a GPU atm. Running integrated. GTS 450 is in the mail. Check the HWMonitor screens, nothing for GPU. The top fan deals with the hot air coming into the case from the rad. Which is optimal when mounted top back. If it's in the front like yours then it's a whole different story.


Right.....so what your saying is its fine as long as i dont run a graphic card?
98% of the users here run 2 or more graphic cards,i run 2 myself...
You should of waited till your card came before your testing...especially your hot nvidia,wonder how you will feel once that overheats.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14338345*
> Right.....so what your saying is its fine as long as i dont run a graphic card?
> 98% of the users here run 2 or more graphic cards,i run 2 myself...
> You should of waited till your card came before your testing...especially your hot nvidia,wonder how you will feel once that overheats.


Absolutely not. Like I said before, hot air rises and the top fan will deal with it. Be it air from radiators or rising up from GPU's.

And besides, these units aren't traditional heatsinks. The rad is not directly above the cards anyway. Most cards will exhaust air as well, with some coming off the PCB and meeting the top fan.

Why don't you believe me? The results are right in front of you...

Not trying to be rude but it seems like you're finding problems that don't exist...

Hot air in the case won't matter if the radiator is getting air from *outside* the case.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Which it struggles with cos it has poor airflow.
You dont seem to understand,i HAVE ALREADY TESTED in more positions than you and for longer periods. Front top exhaust was best for me.
The whole H50 thread says different to you,they recommend exhaust
Most people do not have 15c AC,most people run 2 graphic cards,none of your results mean anything as they are not comparable with most peoples setups.
you cant clear all the case air with 1 140mm fan,especially the stock fan,factor in the video cards and your talking real heat.
You are talking like no one has tested H50 other than you.


----------



## linkin93

Fair points mate, but the top fan doesn't need to have crazy RPM's or anything to simply exhaust hot air. Same goes for all other case fans, they are there to bring air in or out, not to cool a heatsink or radiator. Other people have tested as well, they might recommend exhaust for dust reasons. 15c is cold, yes. It's winter here and I have a heat running. It simply won't get any warmer here until spring/summer.

Like you said, for front top in the drive bays or wherever, exhaust is better. I am testing with TOP REAR, intake and exhaust. Other positions will be different like you have already found out.

I hope we're all clear now







I don't intend to argue... just making points.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

you forgetting its the only exhaust now you have the top rear as intake..
My last position for my H50 was cut into the roof at the front,it got air from the drive bays at the front and exhausted out the top. Not in the front bays like you said.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14338536*
> you forgetting its the only exhaust now you have the top rear as intake..
> My last position for my H50 was cut into the roof at the front,it got air from the drive bays at the front and exhausted out the top. Not in the front bays like you said.


Yep okay, I got that bit wrong. My apologies.

I was under the impression that more intake fans than exhaust fans was better, so air is pushed out any crevices, rather than having more exhaust fans which would draw air and dust in through the cracks and crevices.

More intake = positive pressure, slightly less airflow. Less dust. Slightly less airflow won't matter because you have more fans as intake.

More exhaust = negative pressure. Brings air in faster, but also brings in more dust.

But basically what I posted was just to say that when mounting the thing in the top rear position, the most common position, intake is better than exhaust. Move it to any other position and that changes, like you have said.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Please remember to where your colors Proudly.










You are the CMSSC.
Semper Fi. Do or Die.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[thread="525009"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/thread]

[/CODE]


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


ok, this is a tough call, but in a few days, i'm going to have a new case coming in, and i'll be putting my scout up for sale. It'll include the case (only cut out the lower front grill and cut a 120mm hole in the bottom), the standard side and a clear side (i'm keeping my etched one). it won't however include the bottom from grill (mine has my logo painted on it, but they are available from coolermaster for about $9). all the hardware will be included too except the 2.5" drive rails, and i'm missing 1 thumb screw, but i hope to find that while moving stuff around. if anyone is looking for a second case, let me know. i still have the original box and foam to ship it in. Also, the case cables are already sleeved black. i'll post pics up of my new case once it shows up. i hope so still hang out on here, after all, once a scout always a scout, right?


Depending on price and shipping costs i would be willing to buy it off of you. Shoot me a PM with the money you are looking for.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


cool! mine had a stock 1JZ-GTE 2.5 Twin Turbo engine when i got it on 2004, now i replaced the stock twins for a single T-70 and the engine block is from a 2jz. Is boosting 32lb (i think for you is 32psi). Ill take some pictures of it to upload. Im leaving... Ill go to the Go Karts track with some friends.










I am on holiday in Majorca believe it or not and that is the reason for not posting lately because i have only been on the internet today.

And i must say, nice pictures of your car Danny! My dad had a supra 1990 3.0 single Turbo injection with an auto gearbox but it died 6 or 7 years ago i think. If i remember correctly the turbo was on its way out and the head gasket needed replacing and loads of other things too which would cost more money to fix than the actual car was worth so he had to scrap it







It was pretty much all stock and it was an absolute beast!

But i want a supra 3.0 Twin turbo manual MKIV (so either 1996 or 1998) aerotop when i'm a bit older and use it as a road car and use it for track days. Supras are excellent cars in my opinion and it was such a shame dads supra died.

But for now we are restoring my Dads MKI Golf GTi 1.8 injection









PS do you have any heat problems with your supra?









Quote:













I have been waiting for someone to put a RAD in the top whilst still being able to use the handle and you have done it perfectly! Now i want to do it to my scout too! Have you tested your components in the case yet to see if it will fit yet? One more thing, is there a gap at the rear of the case?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Please remember to where your colors Proudly.










You are the CMSSC.
Semper Fi. Do or Die.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[thread="525009"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/thread]

[/CODE]


Red & Black. The best colour scheme in existence.


----------



## Xyrate

Any update on finding a new thread owner?


----------



## linkin93

None yet









However, the perpetual upgrade is back up and running at 85% gaming capacity:


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14345516*
> Any update on finding a new thread owner?


I thought Rockr would of come back by now.. this is not the first time he left in a hump.
Maybe H or Papa Smurf?


----------



## Wabbit16

Yes we cannot let this thread go to waste. I think 80% of my posting is in here


----------



## Fusionicster.

I think it's clean enough now...?










  
 You Tube  



 
I think I'm pretty much done, just vinyls left... oh and I have to make another clear window... snapped the other one (oops)


----------



## Xyrate

Corsair H60 is on sale for $55 after $15 rebate at NewEgg if anyone is interested







I've done the rebate before and didn't have any problems with it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


I thought Rockr would of come back by now.. this is not the first time he left in a hump.
Maybe H or Papa Smurf?


I am still here. I've just been working straight 12 hour days after being out of work since October, so I've been nut busted tired. As for leaving in a hump, yes I've done that before. I just want to be a regular poster, not the leader. Being an Aries I get a little hot sometimes and react in not the best possible way, but it's out of genuine emotion and frustration over all the work I've put into this club when I see posters like you who have the potential to take this thread to the next level by being nice and helpful. Instead everytime you see something someone post something that is wrong, you jump like a spinster schoolmarm who caught a student cheating. I imagine you sitting at your desk with your "smack with ruler" macro key waiting to strike.

I've read through the pages since I last posted and only a few of your posts did not contain any language that wasn't venomous to some degree. This of course is only my opinion, but it's attitudes like this that made me tired of trying to lead the thread in the first place. Why all the animosity towards you B? Being called an idiot in the open forum kinda changes the way a man feels about someone, even if you did edit it out before anyone could read it. However this post will no doubt be removed or edited by the mods for being "disrespectful", so I don't know why I'm even bothering. But maybe it will get out long enough for the good posters of this club to see the truth about what I'm saying.

As for a new leader, why not ask the mods for unimatrixzero? His dad founded the club in the first place and he does post quite a bit. He seems to have the time and energy I just don't have anymore.


----------



## Wabbit16

Had a phone call from Corsair, they are gonna replace my faulty PSU! Arriving next week sometime...so keen!























As to the whole thread ownership/leader dilemma, can we not have a poll of sorts if nobody is willing to take over the position?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I am still here. I've just been working straight 12 hour days after being out of work since October, so I've been nut busted tired. As for leaving in a hump, yes I've done that before. I just want to be a regular poster, not the leader. Being an Aries I get a little hot sometimes and react in not the best possible way, but it's out of genuine emotion and frustration over all the work I've put into this club when I see posters like you who have the potential to take this thread to the next level by being nice and helpful. Instead everytime you see something someone post something that is wrong, you jump like a spinster schoolmarm who caught a student cheating. I imagine you sitting at your desk with your "smack with ruler" macro key waiting to strike.

I've read through the pages since I last posted and only a few of your posts did not contain any language that wasn't venomous to some degree. This of course is only my opinion, but it's attitudes like this that made me tired of trying to lead the thread in the first place. Why all the animosity towards you B? Being called an idiot in the open forum kinda changes the way a man feels about someone, even if you did edit it out before anyone could read it. However this post will no doubt be removed or edited by the mods for being "disrespectful", so I don't know why I'm even bothering. But maybe it will get out long enough for the good posters of this club to see the truth about what I'm saying.

As for a new leader, why not ask the mods for unimatrixzero? His dad founded the club in the first place and he does post quite a bit. He seems to have the time and energy I just don't have anymore.


You should not put a 'tone' to written words,i keep myself concise and to the point. I lost it with you for the PM you sent,you seem to think im calling you out when im only interested in hard facts. All my posts are the same in this regard.
As you would of noticed,my comments on the mesh issue were proven correct by the OP,the same as other posts on other issues in this thread.
I am all about correct information,sorry if this upsets you but that is how i am,Fact beats opinion every time.
I have been wrong before,and when i am,i revise my understanding on something,so as to be right next time.
I can leave this thread if that makes you happy,but it wont make you right.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

just a thought here.. but how about the bickering stops and the thread goes back to its original topic?! jeez..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


You should not put a 'tone' to written words,i keep myself concise and to the point. I lost it with you for the PM you sent,you seem to think im calling you out when im only interested in hard facts. All my posts are the same in this regard.
As you would of noticed,my comments on the mesh issue were proven correct by the OP,the same as other posts on other issues in this thread.
I am all about correct information,sorry if this upsets you but that is how i am,Fact beats opinion every time.
I have been wrong before,and when i am,i revise my understanding on something,so as to be right next time.
I can leave this thread if that makes you happy,but it wont make you right.


I sent you that PM because you called me an idiot, the leader of the club! You talk about tone, look at your sig, you're openly calling the guy a fool! Talk about having a "tone". I don't care about being right. If I'm wrong and someone corrects me with the factual info then so be it, the facts got out and that's what is important. All I'm saying is you don't have to be harsh and condescending while pointing out the mistakes of others. Anyone can go back and read your posts when your correcting someone and see that instead of being friendly while pointing out the facts you beat them down. And if being called mean and bullying bothers you, then yes, I wish you would leave the thread and the rest of us can go back to being friends and let each other be who we are instead of having to pander to your offensive posts.

So if me trying to be a leader by pointing out that you're being mean to people in my club makes me and idiot fool, then so be it. I'm an idiot fool that is not right some of the time, but you'll still be mean and I feel pity for you.

This club is not about hard facts or proving people wrong. There are over 2 thousand pages of information, both right and wrong in this thread. People can decide for themselves to read through it or not. This club is about the people in it and how we support each other no matter how off-topic we go. It's about us, not the hard facts. Our club motto here is "Once a Scout, always a Scout", but if you continue to hard while delivering hard facts, I'm willing to make an exception.

I'm not going to stand by while someone berates my members and if this gets me in trouble then, I'll take my lashes.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Look at my sig and say he is not a fool! Is what he is saying not foolish?
Rockr,the reason this all kicked of is this..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I've had an H50 from the beginning in my Scout and never had a whistle. I've had it mounted intake, exhaust, push, pull, push/pull with and without shrouds and never have I had a whistle. If he has it intaking with rubber washers between the rad and the fan it could be causing a whistling effect. AGAIN, I would highly recommend NOT cutting the rear mesh. The whistle is something else.


Some might say you as guilty as me for condescending attitude...even when the OP proves you wrong a few posts later you dont admit you were wrong.
you are right, i called you an idiot,you are also right by saying i pulled it down straight away cos i thought i was being harsh,as the edit said. Where is your problem?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

BTW,doing what the guy in my sig did cost him his CPU,didnt stop him advising others to do the same...


----------



## AliasOfMyself

ALRIGHT STOP THE BICKERING, AGREE TO DISAGREE AND LEAVE IT RIGHT THERE!!

enough is enough already..!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Look at my sig and say he is not a fool! Is what he is saying not foolish?
Rockr,the reason this all kicked of is this..

Some might say you as guilty as me for condescending attitude...even when the OP proves you wrong a few posts later you dont admit you were wrong.


No, the reason this all kicked off was because you called me an idiot. So what if the guy in your sig is posting something foolish, you don't need to point out anything other than he is wrong, not that he is a fool.

As to the mesh debate there were a couple of others who agreed with what I was saying, not that I was right about the whole idea. Imagine if you're a bumbling buffoon like myself and you've cut out the rear mesh of your case. then you go and install an expensive all in one cpu cooler. One day your being lazy and moving some wires around in the back and OH NO! I've jammed my finger in the fan and broken the blades off or bent the fins on my nice new radiator. That's all I was trying to say. IMHO it's not a good idea. If others cut out the mesh and it solves their noise problems, then, good for them! Either way it doesn't make either camp, cut or not, right or wrong.

I stand by my previous post. If you're going to be mean, then you can go. I can't stop you from posting here and you're welcome to stay, just be nice when you point out how foolish we're being.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


ALRIGHT STOP THE BICKERING, AGREE TO DISAGREE AND LEAVE IT RIGHT THERE!!

enough is enough already..!


Ok mother! Jeesh!!!LOL!!


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Look at my sig and say he is not a fool! Is what he is saying not foolish?
Rockr,the reason this all kicked of is this..

Some might say you as guilty as me for condescending attitude...even when the OP proves you wrong a few posts later you dont admit you were wrong.
you are right, i called you an idiot,you are also right by saying i pulled it down straight away cos i thought i was being harsh,as the edit said. Where is your problem?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


BTW,doing what the guy in my sig did cost him his CPU,didnt stop him advising others to do the same...


You're right about the guy in your sig. For what he did and what it cost him, we can call him a fool. Not for anything else though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


No, the reason this all kicked off was because you called me an idiot. So what if the guy in your sig is posting something foolish, you don't need to point out anything other than he is wrong, not that he is a fool.

As to the mesh debate there were a couple of others who agreed with what I was saying, not that I was right about the whole idea. Imagine if you're a bumbling buffoon like myself and you've cut out the rear mesh of your case. then you go and install an expensive all in one cpu cooler. One day your being lazy and moving some wires around in the back and OH NO! I've jammed my finger in the fan and broken the blades off or bent the fins on my nice new radiator. That's all I was trying to say. IMHO it's not a good idea. If others cut out the mesh and it solves their noise problems, then, good for them! Either way it doesn't make either camp, cut or not, right or wrong.

I stand by my previous post. If you're going to be mean, then you can go. I can't stop you from posting here and you're welcome to stay, just be nice when you point out how foolish we're being.


Whatever started the fighting doesn't matter. One man's experience with a H50, or any other item in the world, may not be the same as another's.

For example I've had pump rattle on the H60. Some have had that, some have not. I've also had fans whining or making extra noise if they were screwed in too tight against the case + H60 rad. When I changed the fans back to intake (as I was testing intake and exhaust, look a few pages back or see my sig) the fan noise went away.

If you don't want to be the leader of the club you don't have to. It's no easy task for a club this large. You may have felt up to it at the time though, or maybe you only worked a few days a week at the time or something. Things change and sometimes people have to change what they do.

I don't know why Enigma was banned, nor do I wish to discuss it. But if he were to come back in some form and become the head of the club I would have no objections. Nor would I have any objections if anyone else became head of the club.

Even without a leader of the club, the current content is already really really excellent.

I'm sure if someone asked them, a mod or staff member might be willing to at least update the club every now and then.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


No, the reason this all kicked off was because you called me an idiot.


Rockr,it was pulled not a minute after it was posted,as it said in the edit,i thought i was being harsh.

AOM,this is not bickering,its 2 people resolving issues.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


You're right about the guy in your sig. For what he did and what it cost him, we can call him a fool. Not for anything else though.

For example I've had pump rattle on the H60. Some have had that, some have not. I've also had fans whining or making extra noise if they were screwed in too tight against the case + H60 rad. When I changed the fans back to intake (as I was testing intake and exhaust, look a few pages back or see my sig) the fan noise went away.


I had a pump noise on the H50,kinda went up and down in pitch tho,like it was losing power then gaining it...strange.


----------



## Rockr69

I don't have a problem with debate. It's healthy and necessary for growth, but it needs to be tempered with respect. If anyone goes into another's house and starts pointing out all the flaws in that house while being negative about it, it's going to ruffle some feathers. I want everyone to be respectful of everyone else's right to be an idiot. Just be nice about it.

As for leadership, until someone else steps up and takes the reins, I'll still be running the show. So to speak.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I don't have a problem with debate. It's healthy and necessary for growth, but it needs to be tempered with respect. If anyone goes into another's house and starts pointing out all the flaws in that house while being negative about it, it's going to ruffle some feathers. I want everyone to be respectful of everyone else's right to be an idiot. Just be nice about it.

As for leadership, until someone else steps up and takes the reins, I'll still be running the show. So to speak.


Sidenote: what model number 5870 you got? ordered 2 today of the reference version and im curious as to the OC ability of them


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14364668*
> Rockr,it was pulled not a minute after it was posted,as it said in the edit,i thought i was being harsh.
> 
> AOM,this is not bickering,its 2 people resolving issues.


well an open forum isnt the place, private messaging is


----------



## B NEGATIVE

i think discussing this in an open forum is perfect,keeps it civil.
PM is not ideal as it can degenerate fast.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

it did seem like it was going off the rails a little though, but aslong as you boys are friends again now i'm happy, we're all scouts here


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14364862*
> Sidenote: what model number 5870 you got? ordered 2 today of the reference version and im curious as to the OC ability of them


NOW!!! you're getting me all riled up!! LOL! I have no idea and I'm tired from work so I'm too lazy to pull off side cover and look. I can tell you that it'll run all day @ 1000/1300 @ 1.25 v. With the stock cooler it'll get hot fast. 85-90c. With my Accelero cooler she tops out in Furmark @ about 62c in a 22c room doing the torture test. I know it's one of the early ones as Gen. Brisleep bought it in his prebuilt machine in '09.

I'd love to get another and X-Fire just to say I did it, but I think my money would better spent on a 6870. I'm definitely from the one big card vs two smaller one camp. Less heat, better scaling, blah, blah, blah... you know the rest.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14276337*
> If you all would do me a favor and check out the Scout mod I am doing. The link is in my sig, I am putting a 360 on top of my scout, while still maintaining its sexy looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I realize B NEGATIVE has done something similar but, if things work out, I will keep all the parts of the handle, not have to cut into the front portion of the scout, and keep the hard drive cage, all while watercooling this bad boy. I noticed B NEGATIVE and I were working on the 360 rad mod at the same time, looks like he was more on top of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . His is looking good by the way, check it out if you havent, its like ten pages back! Any suggestions from the Scout masters would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice club by the way


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14278754*
> Shadow_Foxx, that looks really good..well done!


Thanks a ton! Glad to see someone else appreciates my work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;14278785*
> Man, its f*cking awesome... i was thinking about do something like that to mine but is hard when i think about cutting the case, what if i mess everything up? But i really liked your mod since the first pics you posted. Good Job!


Thanks for following mate! If you mess up, just put the plastic back over it and call it a day. You shouldnt have too much of a problem, the shroud and plastic top cover any mistakes I made. After all, did you see the shoddy cuts and metallic sharpie on the shroud? Cant see them now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14279117*
> A few things to consider. The clearance from the top of the case to the ram sockets is about 32mm,measure your clearance before your rad purchase.
> You may struggle to get pump/res side by side on the floor of the case and in the bays. Good work tho,what WC kit you going for?


I will see if I can find a 25-29mm radiator, hopefully performance doesnt take too much of a hit







. The pump and res are going in the drive bays, Koolance pump with an RP450X2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14280091*
> That looks absolutely amazing!


Thanks a lot chum








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;14280775*
> Incredible work! That 360 rad looks right at home! More pics please!!!


Thats my goal! Check out the log, more pics posted








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14281762*
> Well It was predicted that there would be a new Storm Scout II and here it is.. this looks so factory, so stock.. I am so Impressed with this build Shadow_Foxx. Really Awesome work.


Thanks so much mate! Lots of planning, I wonder if Enigma himself will like it







. Maybe you could show him if you get the chance








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14291357*
> Really cool
> 
> One question tho. Have you ever scraped your knuckles on that middle fan?


Thanks mate! I have been careful not to, although it could easily happen







. one of my friends poked one of the fans, thought it was a speaker. Amateurs








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14292507*
> You know, this really could be the Scout II. The design flows so well. I just see them adding something to cover the fans so no one would stick there hands in there (cause of course some idiot would want to then try to sue them later). I'm just really loving that look of that. I wish I had the skills/tools to do that exact mod to my Scout!


Thanks mate! i am actually working on a custom radiator grill to cover those bad boys up. Check it out and please leave opinion







. I plan to put mesh under this grill, so it will be very protected from unruly digits, and also look cleaner!

















Be sure to keep up with my log, there are more pics up of the shroud and there will be more updates in a few days, with watercooling coming soon!







Thanks for all the support!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Yea.. Dad saw it ... He said you need to get a patent on that Fan grill. That is Choice.


----------



## Xyrate

Man Shadow_Foxx, you are just blowing me away with these mods. Do you have any pics of the inside of your case yet? Want to see how your components look!


----------



## MERFO

My case ^^


----------



## linkin93

That is one sexy setup!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

i agree, that is one shexy scout, me likes!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MERFO;14383266*
> My case ^^


Wow that is a great mod to the ram cooler and the V8. Its been awhile since i have seen a DFI board as well. Those were THE overclocking boards back in the day.Great rig!


----------



## mostowizard

Hey everyone, first post on Overclock.net

I need a new case for my computer, that will house my sig rig. I am considering cases like the RV02-E, RV03, Corsair 600t, and the like, but those are all on the large size considering I am in a college dorm room.

My questions are: will this be able to house my sig rig, how is the air cooling performance on this case (stock or with fans added up to make the price equal to that of the previously listed cases), and finally how does it stack up to those cases I listed.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

You get wont much better than the RV for airflow,but the RV is FUGLY!
The Corsair 600 is the best for me but The Scout got it licked for price point.


----------



## Xyrate

so I finally figured out why I had such high CPU temperatures! One of the screws and brackets that came with my H60 weren't threaded properly. The unit was never as secure as it should have been. I'm now idling at 34C with the stock cooler. I feel so stupid for not realizing it earlier


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14393522*
> so I finally figured out why I had such high CPU temperatures! One of the screws and brackets that came with my H60 weren't threaded properly. The unit was never as secure as it should have been. I'm now idling at 34C with the stock cooler. I feel so stupid for not realizing it earlier


Contact Corsair - they should send you a new pair or some extras for nothing.

The left one looks broken too!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14391252*
> Hey everyone, first post on Overclock.net
> 
> I need a new case for my computer, that will house my sig rig. I am considering cases like the RV02-E, RV03, Corsair 600t, and the like, but those are all on the large size considering I am in a college dorm room.
> 
> My questions are: will this be able to house my sig rig, how is the air cooling performance on this case (stock or with fans added up to make the price equal to that of the previously listed cases), and finally how does it stack up to those cases I listed.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


well the scout is very very good for the price to performance ratio, even with its stock cooling layout it seriously amazed me when i first got mines, the only thing i can see in your specs that is gonna be a tight fit is your video card, but if you have a look through some of the pictures of other people's scouts in this thread you'll see that they made cards like that fit, i may be biased because i loves my scout, but the other cases you mentioned are like small houses


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14393522*
> so I finally figured out why I had such high CPU temperatures! One of the screws and brackets that came with my H60 weren't threaded properly. The unit was never as secure as it should have been. I'm now idling at 34C with the stock cooler. I feel so stupid for not realizing it earlier


yeah show that pic to corsair, you might even win a prize


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MERFO;14383266*
> My case ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "SWEET"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14276337*
> If you all would do me a favor and check out the Scout mod I am doing. The link is in my sig, I am putting a 360 on top of my scout, while still maintaining its sexy looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I realize B NEGATIVE has done something similar but, if things work out, I will keep all the parts of the handle, not have to cut into the front portion of the scout, and keep the hard drive cage, all while watercooling this bad boy. I noticed B NEGATIVE and I were working on the 360 rad mod at the same time, looks like he was more on top of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . His is looking good by the way, check it out if you havent, its like ten pages back! Any suggestions from the Scout masters would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice club by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work by the way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REP's for both you guy's!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MERFO;14383266*
> My case ^^


Amazing work! The orange and carbon fiber look great together!!


----------



## Kaneda13

Well, having lost my job, my computer is on major hold, but i had already ordered and paid for my new case, so i put that together.



















Yeap, mATX case with internal mount for 120.2 radiator (currently only 120.1)









I'll be listing my scout case for sale shortly in the classifieds, if anyone is interested.


----------



## linkin93

Put that Vantage rad top/rear and run it as intake, you'll get better temps. Keep the top fans as exhaust. You'll thank me later


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14407457*
> Put that Vantage rad top/rear and run it as intake, you'll get better temps. Keep the top fans as exhaust. You'll thank me later


both top fans are intake, and filtered. case has 2 filtered intakes at the top, 2 filtered intakes at the front, and a filter intake at the bottom. currently no exhaust fan.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14156253*
> kk, i'll send it shortly. i have always been a fan of the scythe fans (pun intended), but i never understood the benefit of the Gentle Typhoons over the Slipstreams that i have always used. even looking at scythe's website, the 12M's put out more air at a lower noise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the static pressures from scythe aren't that far off...
> 
> Slipstream (taken from technical support post on scythe-ue.com, then converted from mmH20 to INH20):
> 500RPM -- 0.005INH20
> 800RPM -- 0.013INH20
> 1200RPM -- 0.036INH20
> 1600RPM -- 0.057INH20
> 1900RPM -- 0.091INH20
> 
> Gentle Typhoon (taken from here):
> 1450RPM -- 0.051INH20
> 1850RPM -- 0.081INH20
> 2150RPM -- 0.113INH20
> 
> Ok, as a side note, i have *NEVER* spent that much time forming and editing a single post... ugh, i need breakfast now.


for a horizontal radiator, how much better would AP-14's be over my 12M's?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14407161*
> Well, having lost my job, my computer is on major hold, but i had already ordered and paid for my new case, so i put that together.


I'm loving the new case! It seems like a ton of space in there









Sorry to hear about your job, sure you will get a new one in no time


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14408850*
> I'm loving the new case! It seems like a ton of space in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your job, sure you will get a new one in no time


Thanks. the side doesn't have a window, but i'm going to be working on that shortly.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14407457*
> Put that Vantage rad top/rear and run it as intake, you'll get better temps. Keep the top fans as exhaust. You'll thank me later


Your obsessed with intakes.....
Kaneda,go to the H50 club on here,they will give you good advice on placement and care of your closed loop cooler.
Also,research some threads regarding positive pressure cases..i found it to make the inside of my case a dustbowl.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14408975*
> Thanks. the side doesn't have a window, but i'm going to be working on that shortly.


Nice, I can't wait to see it







Btw, did you get my PM?


----------



## DireLeon2010

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvz5zYm5SDo&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvz5zYm5SDo&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvz5zYm5SDo&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]

Anybody know where I can find a good video to use as a guide when I finally install my H60? God bless him and all, but, I can't get through this one

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5gxlzsjuyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5gxlzsjuyI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5gxlzsjuyI[/ame[/URL]]

ZZZzzzzZZzzzz....

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD3J7PelvKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD3J7PelvKQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD3J7PelvKQ[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## B NEGATIVE

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO9APx2yKrg[/ame]

Corsair's own video on how to install..


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14414035*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO9APx2yKrg
> 
> Corsair's own video on how to install..


Thx. I've seen that one. I have an AMD system tho

Don't be afraid? I'm terrified to install this on my own


----------



## linkin93

The H60 is a pain to mount, I would suggest mounting the block first and the radiator second, otherwise the tubes really try to pull the block away from the CPU, sometimes it succeeds because I haven't screwed it down enough







which means I had to re apply the paste.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

there is no difference in the technique of mounting,the 2 plates are just different shapes.

Be aware tho,if you touch the plate with TIM,dont lift it or slide it about. If you do,clean off the TIM and re-apply.
I put it on with the mobo out the case,you need 3 hands to do it in the case....although i had an H50,which is a bit of a pig to put in.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


there is no difference in the technique of mounting,the 2 plates are just different shapes.

Be aware tho,if you touch the plate with TIM,dont lift it or slide it about. If you do,clean off the TIM and re-apply.
I put it on with the mobo out the case,you need 3 hands to do it in the case....although i had an H50,which is a bit of a pig to put in.


So....instead of snapping down you just tighten screws? It's hard to see what he's doing in that vid. His hand is in the way....the doof!







And I was thinking of trying the stock TIM. I've heard it's pretty good. (Shin-Etsu?)


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The stock TIM is the best you can get,IMHO...some say IC Diamond,Im not a fan of that tho


----------



## mostowizard

well I'm sorry to have offended you. Does anyone know if the scout has enough gpu cooling to keep a pair of dcu 6870s from exploding one another?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14414759*
> So....instead of snapping down you just tighten screws? It's hard to see what he's doing in that vid. His hand is in the way....the doof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I was thinking of trying the stock TIM. I've heard it's pretty good. (Shin-Etsu?)


I actually was pretty afraid when I put mine in as well but its pretty simple. I mounted the block first because it seemed a lot easier. I put both brackets on but I didn't fully tighten one side. I then placed it on the CPU and snapped in both sides. I used a flat head screwdriver to tighten it. Now, I don't know if this is the best way, but it worked for me. When I get my replacement screws, I don't mind taking a video to show if you think it will help, just let me know


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mostowizard*


well I'm sorry to have offended you. Does anyone know if the scout has enough gpu cooling to keep a pair of dcu 6870s from exploding one another?


Well i have one, and it sits at 45 or lower until i game and then it will go up to about 60 degrees max when i play really demanding games. So i get really good temps, but on the other hand mine is an MSI Twin Frozr which is cooler than yours. I think you will be fine with the cooling in this case.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mostowizard*


well I'm sorry to have offended you. Does anyone know if the scout has enough gpu cooling to keep a pair of dcu 6870s from exploding one another?


Yea.. but change the front 140 fan and push air at 7 VDC from the side fans.. That will give you plenty of positive pressure and low noise.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mostowizard*


well I'm sorry to have offended you. Does anyone know if the scout has enough gpu cooling to keep a pair of dcu 6870s from exploding one another?


how worried about noise are you?
Not worried? Then an Ultra Kaze 3000rpm on the front and rear..hurricane force but noisy.
Fans in the window are noisy by default,i put a mesh filter between the fan and window,quietens it down a lot.
Its all about the airflow in this case, stock fans just dont cut it.
Dont believe what CM tells you,the fans are not good performers.

So,upgrade the fans and it will be fine.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Thanks for all the input. Still haven't installed the H60. I did install the Cougar PSU (yeah, I know. I bought a HEC) and did some cable management. I was having stabilty issues that were making me wonder about my Antec. Plus now it's WAY quieter. (???) I still want to try to sleeve the cables on the Antec. Maybe use it in my P4 rig. The Thermaltake in the Stormfalcon is getting a bit old.


----------



## Wabbit16

Sorry guys, I just have to get something off my chest:

I've been looking at other cases, chassis' and boxes, not because I dislike the Scout, but because I want to see what makes the Scout work so darm well. I couldn't come t a solid conclusion, but one thing I did come to realize is that I really do love my Scout. It does everything so darm well! The carry handles are a pleasure with a heavy rig, the mesh front looks so mean and the flared side panels give me the feeling I am staring at a raging bull. Sorry, I get emotional sometimes...and I thought this thread needed a good ol' bump









Sincerely,

Wabbit16, a Scoutaholic


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusionicster.*










So annoyed I broke my clear panel, had to put the stock back on for now, but yeah, is it looking ok or childish? :/


This is hot mate! keep it up








--------------------------------------------------
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


I have been waiting for someone to put a RAD in the top whilst still being able to use the handle and you have done it perfectly! Now i want to do it to my scout too! Have you tested your components in the case yet to see if it will fit yet? One more thing, is there a gap at the rear of the case?


Yes!







I have just set the rad in there, and it clears the mobo, good thing I checked the clearance before, as B_NEGATIVE kindly reminded me to do.







What do you mean when you say is there a gap at the rear of the case?

--------------------------------------------------

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Beautiful work!!!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Man Shadow_Foxx, you are just blowing me away with these mods. Do you have any pics of the inside of your case yet? Want to see how your components look!










Thanks







Here is an interior shot for those of you who wanted one. For more pics, check the log







I apologize, it is the only pic I have as of now...









Thanks everyone for the comments, I apologize for whoring my case on this thread, but i figure if I should do it anywhere, it should be here







. I have used some of your comments in the first post of my work log, if anyone has a problem with that, let me know! Thanks again for the support


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

(Figured I should split the posts, very different things







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I want everyone to be respectful of everyone else's right to be an idiot.


And this is why I respect you and think you should stay involved in this thread, leader or not









---------------------------------------------------------------------

As a new visitor, could someone tell me what happened with the whole leadership thing? What happened to the original thread starter? If you would rather PM me about it for whatever reason, it would help me understand what is going on and why. The original starter of this thread is who brought me here to OCN, id just like to know why he himself cant comment on my posts... I went back quite a few pages but didnt find anything... If we arent supposed to talk about it or something, I am sorry for bringing it up again, I can edit this part out... I am getting the feeling its all hush hush or something...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Enigma,the thread starter,was banned for too many infractions. Not sure why that was,once you get past the god thing he was a good guy.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Changed the routing for 2 5870 waterblocks....coming soon.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14446972*
> Changed the routing for 2 5870 waterblocks....coming soon.


Is your HD mounted on the other side of the mobo?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anyone know if these are any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc..._-22152245-L0A


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Anyone know if these are any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc..._-22152245-L0A


Have three, love them







What did you want to know about them?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*


Sorry guys, I just have to get something off my chest:

I've been looking at other cases, chassis' and boxes, not because I dislike the Scout, but because I want to see what makes the Scout work so darm well. I couldn't come t a solid conclusion, but one thing I did come to realize is that I really do love my Scout. It does everything so darm well! The carry handles are a pleasure with a heavy rig, the mesh front looks so mean and the flared side panels give me the feeling I am staring at a raging bull. Sorry, I get emotional sometimes...and I thought this thread needed a good ol' bump









Sincerely,

Wabbit16, a Scoutaholic










Wabbit.

Your right, Wabbit, there is something about the Scout. Some say its engineering that such a small case to be so versitile. Some say the portability and then some just love the looks. It is also a really awesome modder.. What I think is best is all of that together. It has its warts. The Crappy plastic pci Holders that Gen. Rockr fixed by adding the Lian Li PC-01 part to. And the cramped video card area and the substandard fans along with vent on the side that will whistle dixie for you at the right Fan RPM.

Altogether most owners have used our advice here on CMSSC and fixed all of these. We were waiting for an update to this Classic rig and CM gave us that Ugly Axxed Robo Cop Reject. It had everything that the new scout needed but a door.. come on.. Thats so 2005. The Enforcer is a big upset to the Scout Team and we would love for CM to come out with a new rig but they would rather not listen to our advice and keep stealing our ideas... and then implimenting those ideas on Ugly cases that are made for some buyer that I haven't met Yet.

Yes Wabbit. The Scout is mostly loved because it becomes a part of you and the work station. It is more than just a case but a work of art in many ways. It is simple and complex all at the same time and it is vastly becoming one of the most copied cases in the world. We find our love for our Scout in so many ways because it fits the person almost always. From the Gamer to the Artisan to the TechnoGeek. The touch the sounds and the looks.. But most of all I think it is the spirit of what makes it so complete in the overall.

US.

Semper Fi.. do or Die!!


----------



## Kaneda13

WOOT! got my new window cut and the u-channel on, just have 1 tiny spot i need to touchup where the dremel jumped. nice thing about buying a case without a window and cutting one in yourself, you get to set the size. i didn't want to see the 5.25" bays, the 3.5" bays or the PSU, so i have the window the same size as the mobo, and i really like it. the u-channel from mnpctech looks great, just need to work it a but to get it to sit flat. i'll get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14454889*
> wabbit.
> 
> Your right, wabbit, there is something about the scout. Some say its engineering that such a small case to be so versitile. Some say the portability and then some just love the looks. It is also a really awesome modder.. What i think is best is all of that together. It has its warts. The crappy plastic pci holders that gen. Rockr fixed by adding the lian li pc-01 part to. And the cramped video card area and the substandard fans along with vent on the side that will whistle dixie for you at the right fan rpm.
> 
> Altogether most owners have used our advice here on cmssc and fixed all of these. We were waiting for an update to this classic rig and cm gave us that ugly axxed robo cop reject. It had everything that the new scout needed but a door.. Come on.. Thats so 2005. The enforcer is a big upset to the scout team and we would love for cm to come out with a new rig but they would rather not listen to our advice and keep stealing our ideas... And then implimenting those ideas on ugly cases that are made for some buyer that i haven't met yet.
> 
> Yes wabbit. The scout is mostly loved because it becomes a part of you and the work station. It is more than just a case but a work of art in many ways. It is simple and complex all at the same time and it is vastly becoming one of the most copied cases in the world. We find our love for our scout in so many ways because it fits the person almost always. From the gamer to the artisan to the technogeek. The touch the sounds and the looks.. But most of all i think it is the spirit of what makes it so complete in the overall.
> 
> Us.
> 
> Semper fi.. Do or die!!


i found my feelings in those words dude!
Damm you made me cry! :d lol


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14454786*
> They are showing a one year failure rate too many times.. I would be careful.
> 
> I would be safe and get the Western Digital


I know they had an issue where the drive would fail in less than a year but they updated the firmware to fix it. I would just do the firmware update and then you shouldn't have an issues.

Firmware update directions


----------



## Xyrate

Uni, they have the H80 on sale at NewEgg for $100 with promo code: EMCKBKF48, if you are interested


----------



## nicolasl46

Got me a SSD last night. OCZ Agility 3 120GB $169 after rebate. I was getting ready to install it last night, until I opened up my case and saw the mess of wires inside. So I've spent all night re routing cables (still looks like crap, but a little better). So today I will finish installing windows and running some tests.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Any color you like....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-13128514-L01A

And....WTHay Newegg?









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103813


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14460285*
> Any color you like....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL080411&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL080411-_-EMC-080411-Index-_-AMDMotherboards-_-13128514-L01A
> 
> And....WTHay Newegg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103813


Old Phenom....junk.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Old Phenom....junk.


I know huh?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103808

Hello....$10 more









Oh....looking for a lower watt server or HTPC?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103809


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Any color you like....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-13128514-L01A

And....WTHay Newegg?









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103813


Old Phenom....junk.


----------



## Kaneda13

Here's what my new case looks like with the window i cut in it:


----------



## Xyrate

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*   Here's what my new case looks like with the window i cut in it:








  
Oh man, that looks awesome! Definitely loving the small window on it







Btw, what are you using as the legs? I'm really digging those.

I'm thinking about getting one of these to reduce the wires to my HDs, any thoughts?

  Silverstone
   NZXT


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Oh man, that looks awesome! Definitely loving the small window on it







Btw, what are you using as the legs? I'm really digging those.

I'm thinking about getting one of these to reduce the wires to my HDs, any thoughts?

Silverstone

NZXT


Those are timing chain sprockets out of a MINI engine. I'm using this and this and they work great. Here's a close up of the feet when i was building them.


----------



## Xyrate

haha... well I definitely like the way they look. Very unique thing to have hold up your computer.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


haha... well I definitely like the way they look. Very unique thing to have hold up your computer.


thanks, gotta make due with what's laying around, right? i still need to get my 2 120x38mm fans, my new 120.2 radiator, and a 120x12mm fan. I need the slim fan, because with this case and a 120.2 radiator at this top, you can't fit a 120x25mm fan in the back spot (you can see in the pic there's nothing there right now. I'm also going to get some black tubing and replace the 120.1 radiator on my Coolit Vantage with the 120.2. this is all down the road of course, you know, once i find another job.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


thanks, gotta make due with what's laying around, right? i still need to get my 2 120x38mm fans, my new 120.2 radiator, and a 120x12mm fan. I need the slim fan, because with this case and a 120.2 radiator at this top, you can't fit a 120x25mm fan in the back spot (you can see in the pic there's nothing there right now. I'm also going to get some black tubing and replace the 120.1 radiator on my Coolit Vantage with the 120.2. this is all down the road of course, you know, once i find another job.


Definitely sounds like some fun projects in your future. I can't wait for you to get that stuff and put it together. Are you going to do any painting/etching with this case?


----------



## mostowizard

where did you get that arc midi. I live in Canada and I CANNOT FIND ONE HOLY JESUS THIS IS MAKING ME RAAAAAAAAGE.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mostowizard*


where did you get that arc midi. I live in Canada and I CANNOT FIND ONE HOLY JESUS THIS IS MAKING ME RAAAAAAAAGE.


Mine's an Arc Mini, and i ordered it from Newegg.com.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103813








Aaaaaannnnnd....somebody actually bought it for that price!


----------



## unimatrixzero

That 9750 Was the big clocker in the day.. 2.8 Ghz was easy with that chip and everyone had one back then.. Nice Retro.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Here's what my new case looks like with the window i cut in it:











So SWEEEET!!! I love it .. Great job on the window Boss.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*


i found my feelings in those words dude!
Damm you made me cry! :d lol


Thanks.. I love my scouts too.. I mean my Scout.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Sept 19th 2011..









A Banner Day for 
AMD FANS EVERYWHERE
That is the Day that the "Bulldozer" comes 
to live at my House.. I will be going with the 
AsRock890FX and the FX 8150 8 Core.. 
Bulldozer Rocks..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*









That 9750 Was the big clocker in the day.. 2.8 Ghz was easy with that chip and everyone had one back then.. Nice Retro.


2.8...it came as a 2.4,so 2.8 should be easy. No unlocked multi's so all FSB clocking,only clockable with high speed ram. Shame the fixed the TLB bug too late....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Sept 19th 2011..









A Banner Day for 
AMD FANS EVERYWHERE
That is the Day that the "Bulldozer" comes 
to live at my House.. I will be going with the 
AsRock890FX and the FX 8150 8 Core.. 
Bulldozer Rocks..


It will be good to see you build you own machine,good luck. Why are you going for 8 cores,are you going to crunch with it? Or are you greedy like me for MOAR COREZ?


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Wabbit.

Your right, Wabbit, there is something about the Scout. Some say its engineering that such a small case to be so versitile. Some say the portability and then some just love the looks. It is also a really awesome modder.. What I think is best is all of that together. It has its warts. The Crappy plastic pci Holders that Gen. Rockr fixed by adding the Lian Li PC-01 part to. And the cramped video card area and the substandard fans along with vent on the side that will whistle dixie for you at the right Fan RPM.

Altogether most owners have used our advice here on CMSSC and fixed all of these. We were waiting for an update to this Classic rig and CM gave us that Ugly Axxed Robo Cop Reject. It had everything that the new scout needed but a door.. come on.. Thats so 2005. The Enforcer is a big upset to the Scout Team and we would love for CM to come out with a new rig but they would rather not listen to our advice and keep stealing our ideas... and then implimenting those ideas on Ugly cases that are made for some buyer that I haven't met Yet.

Yes Wabbit. The Scout is mostly loved because it becomes a part of you and the work station. It is more than just a case but a work of art in many ways. It is simple and complex all at the same time and it is vastly becoming one of the most copied cases in the world. We find our love for our Scout in so many ways because it fits the person almost always. From the Gamer to the Artisan to the TechnoGeek. The touch the sounds and the looks.. But most of all I think it is the spirit of what makes it so complete in the overall.

US.

Semper Fi.. do or Die!!


 HaHa, you guy's are so Right!!
Check out where I found some pre-built Scouts!!!
http://tradingcomputersnow.com/radic...ing-computers/


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14454889*
> Wabbit.
> 
> Your right, Wabbit, there is something about the Scout. Some say its engineering that such a small case to be so versitile. Some say the portability and then some just love the looks. It is also a really awesome modder.. What I think is best is all of that together. It has its warts. The Crappy plastic pci Holders that Gen. Rockr fixed by adding the Lian Li PC-01 part to. And the cramped video card area and the substandard fans along with vent on the side that will whistle dixie for you at the right Fan RPM.
> 
> Altogether most owners have used our advice here on CMSSC and fixed all of these. We were waiting for an update to this Classic rig and CM gave us that Ugly Axxed Robo Cop Reject. It had everything that the new scout needed but a door.. come on.. Thats so 2005. The Enforcer is a big upset to the Scout Team and we would love for CM to come out with a new rig but they would rather not listen to our advice and keep stealing our ideas... and then implimenting those ideas on Ugly cases that are made for some buyer that I haven't met Yet.
> 
> Yes Wabbit. The Scout is mostly loved because it becomes a part of you and the work station. It is more than just a case but a work of art in many ways. It is simple and complex all at the same time and it is vastly becoming one of the most copied cases in the world. We find our love for our Scout in so many ways because it fits the person almost always. From the Gamer to the Artisan to the TechnoGeek. The touch the sounds and the looks.. But most of all I think it is the spirit of what makes it so complete in the overall.
> 
> US.
> 
> Semper Fi.. do or Die!!


AMEN!!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14483298*
> Sept 19th 2011..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Banner Day for
> AMD FANS EVERYWHERE
> That is the Day that the "Bulldozer" comes
> to live at my House.. I will be going with the
> AsRock890FX and the FX 8150 8 Core..
> Bulldozer Rocks..


Do you mean an AsRock 990FX? or does this board support the the Big Bad Bulldozer with a BIOS update?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;14494598*
> HaHa, you guy's are so Right!!
> Check out where I found some pre-built Scouts!!!
> http://tradingcomputersnow.com/radical-trading-computers/


Support for 12 monitors???


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


So SWEEEET!!! I love it .. Great job on the window Boss.


Thanks man, learned a lot for reading some of your threads. i'm real happy with it so far.

EDIT: ok, need some REP so i can list some stuff up for sale. tell me what you would like to see in my new case and i'll load some pics for ya.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Thanks man, learned a lot for reading some of your threads. i'm real happy with it so far.

EDIT: ok, need some REP so i can list some stuff up for sale. tell me what you would like to see in my new case and i'll load some pics for ya.


lol... yeah it sucks that you need 30 REP points to sell here. I've been trying to get some more so that I can sell things too. I'm muuuuuch lower than you tho


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*


Do you mean an AsRock 990FX? or does this board support the the Big Bad Bulldozer with a BIOS update?

Support for 12 monitors???










Wow! thats in case you want to start your own spacestation. ThatÂ´s too much!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Just pulled the trigger on these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277

Hope they play nice with my ADATA sticks.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

i FINALLY did it, i stood up with my headset on and yanked the mic socket, it still kinda works, if i fiddle around with the mic jack when i plug it in, i might fix it when i next strip all of my parts out of the scout, thats if it's fixable


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;14506104*
> i FINALLY did it, i stood up with my headset on and yanked the mic socket, it still kinda works, if i fiddle around with the mic jack when i plug it in, i might fix it when i next strip all of my parts out of the scout, thats if it's fixable


Ouch?


----------



## Konflux

Okay, so i dont have the Cm Storm Scout anymore, but just wanted to get in here and confirm that a Gainward Gtx 570 "GS" fits in this case, its tight, and it needs some work to get in, but it fits


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14506126*
> Ouch?


literally too! almost gave myself some nasty whiplash lol


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;14506192*
> literally too! almost gave myself some nasty whiplash lol


this is the number 1 reason i bought a USB headset.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14506308*
> this is the number 1 reason i bought a USB headset.


my headset has like 2 metres of cable on it, so it will reach the rear outputs, i just use the front because i dont keep the headset plugged in when it's not being used







its still possible to ruin a usb port with a usb headset anyways, i've ruined a usb port with my gamepad once on an old machine, snapped the port right out when i stood on the cable


----------



## linkin93

My $25 HD201's have a 3m cable.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14506439*
> My $25 HD201's have a 3m cable.


would you like a medal?


----------



## darkstar585

Update time!










Managed to find a small Pc shop that was going out of business so they were selling a sapphire 5850 rev 2 for £40 so I couldn't refuse


















It was a nightmare to fit onto my mobo due to the stupid location of the sata ports but I managed to squeeze it in









Unfortunatley I can't hide the sata cables away until I get a new mobo as they only just fit! What do you guys think?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14506767*
> Update time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to find a small Pc shop that was going out of business so they were selling a sapphire 5850 rev 2 for £40 so I couldn't refuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nightmare to fit onto my mobo due to the stupid location of the sata ports but I managed to squeeze it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunatley I can't hide the sata cables away until I get a new mobo as they only just fit! What do you guys think?


i likey!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14506767*
> Update time!
> 
> Managed to find a small Pc shop that was going out of business so they were selling a sapphire 5850 rev 2 for £40 so I couldn't refuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nightmare to fit onto my mobo due to the stupid location of the sata ports but I managed to squeeze it in
> 
> Unfortunatley I can't hide the sata cables away until I get a new mobo as they only just fit! What do you guys think?


Looks great, good job.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14506767*
> Update time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunatley I can't hide the sata cables away until I get a new mobo as they only just fit! What do you guys think?


That DH-14 is a monster, tough getting that in there I imagine. Great job on the window, psu and hdd cage cover. Rep+


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


i likey!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Looks great, good job.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


That DH-14 is a monster, tough getting that in there I imagine. Great job on the window, psu and hdd cage cover. Rep+


thanks everyone!

the DH-14 is a monster! and although it does a fantastic job of cooling, I would NOT recommend it with this case especially to someone who would like to take it off frequently.I cry every time I have to even think of taking it off as it is almost impossible to get to the middle fan clip due to the top exhaust fan


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*












I didnt realize the D14 was larger than a small child, that thing is massive!! Great looking setup though man! Would someone please explain to me why Noctua refuses to make fans in any other colors besides moldy bread and rotting salmon?


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14510154*
> I didnt realize the D14 was larger than a small child, that thing is massive!! Great looking setup though man! Would someone please explain to me why Noctua refuses to make fans in any other colors besides moldy bread and rotting salmon?


I don't think they can help it their Australian







but I bet they look amazing to a colour blind person


----------



## B NEGATIVE

That Cooler is a monstrosity.....
That is a lot of weight hanging off your mobo,that must warp like buggery


----------



## nicolasl46

can't you paint those fans? or by spray painting you might throw them out of balance?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


can't you paint those fans? or by spray painting you might throw them out of balance?


several people on here have painted their fans without issue. the case of a fan is fine, you just have to be careful not to get paint between the blades and the shell, as some fans have as little as 1mm clearance. as for the blades, a really fine coat of paint if applied evenly won't cause any major vibrations.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


That Cooler is a monstrosity.....
That is a lot of weight hanging off your mobo,that must warp like buggery


the weight isn't that bad surprisingly plus it has a good mounting system that speads the weight very well. don't qoute me on it but I think i read somewhere that the noctua weights slightly less then the V8 and a lot less the V10









*EDIT: im not sure about the weight of the V8 now lol*
*EDIT AGAIN: ok the V8 weights in at 865g and the noctua is 900g so the noctua IS HEAVIER







but only by 35g which is awsome considering the size difference..........shows me not to trust everything you read on forums lol


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


can't you paint those fans? or by spray painting you might throw them out of balance?


I will paint them one day just gotta pluck up the courage to attempt to remove that middle fan again.......oh I hate doing that so much


----------



## iLLGT3

EDIT: oops wrong thread haha


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Just pulled the trigger on these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277

Hope they play nice with my ADATA sticks.


Anyone used these sticks in a m4a79xtd evo? Yeah....now I ask


----------



## Kaneda13

it's amazing what my wife and i can do with a 5lb sledge, 2 pry bars and a chain saw in one day...


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14522484*
> it's amazing what my wife and i can do with a 5lb sledge, 2 pry bars and a chain saw in one day...


I bet I could do better with a 2lb container of gas, 1 match, and 20 minutes


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14444399*
> (Figured I should split the posts, very different things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> And this is why I respect you and think you should stay involved in this thread, leader or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a new visitor, could someone tell me what happened with the whole leadership thing? What happened to the original thread starter? If you would rather PM me about it for whatever reason, it would help me understand what is going on and why. The original starter of this thread is who brought me here to OCN, id just like to know why he himself cant comment on my posts... I went back quite a few pages but didnt find anything... If we arent supposed to talk about it or something, I am sorry for bringing it up again, I can edit this part out... I am getting the feeling its all hush hush or something...


I'm still here peeps. You all are doing a fine job keeping the thread alive. I've been working pretty much 10-12 hour days with half days on Saturday and the little time I have off I raise my two kids that are still at home alone. I'm proud of you all, even the ones I fight with and I'll keep popping in from time to post on how things are going or on any updates I've come across relevant to our beloved Scout.

Carry on troops. Semper Fi.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14522484*
> it's amazing what my wife and i can do with a 5lb sledge, 2 pry bars and a chain saw in one day...


ha ha you should of seen liverpool riots last night! give a few kids 5 mins and i can guarantee the could of brought that down with their bare hands









good job BTW


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


It will be good to see you build you own machine,good luck. Why are you going for 8 cores,are you going to crunch with it? Or are you greedy like me for MOAR COREZ?


Because I am a Core Whore and I just want to have the biggest chip on the block. It will go nice with the Chip on my shoulder that I carry most frequently.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*


Do you mean an AsRock 990FX? or does this board support the the Big Bad Bulldozer with a BIOS update?










Actually no.. I was the first to buy the very first Intoduction of the Bulldozer AM3+ series. The AsRock 890 Crossfire board Deluxe 5.








I love the board. Right now I have a 555 BE in it that I had lying around and my 1866 Ram down clocked to 1333. The board is so intelligent. It asked me if I wanted to unlock and overclock my 555 and it did it with in 3 seconds and a restart. Now my 2 core is a 4 core @ 3.333 speed.. But Sept. 19th will be the day that I buy the 8150 BE 8 Core Bulldozer.. Can't wait..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*


I didnt realize the D14 was larger than a small child, that thing is massive!! Great looking setup though man! Would someone please explain to me why Noctua refuses to make fans in any other colors besides moldy bread and rotting salmon?


I have seen this cooler more times than I can count and I am still amazed at the Size of it.. It is a real Miracle that the cooler fits in the Scout alone.. Amazing..









As far as the fan color.. You can paint them.. I have never in my life seen a fan get out of balance by putting a few coats of laquer on it.. I Do it all the time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'm still here peeps. You all are doing a fine job keeping the thread alive. I've been working pretty much 10-12 hour days with half days on Saturday and the little time I have off I raise my two kids that are still at home alone. I'm proud of you all, even the ones I fight with and I'll keep popping in from time to post on how things are going or on any updates I've come across relevant to our beloved Scout.

Carry on troops. Semper Fi.


My Father Enigma8750 was Banned.. End of statement. I come on here to further his work but I am not a member and I am not a leader but he loves you guys and would like to see the Thread go on. Even if he is not allowed to set foot on it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


ha ha you should of seen liverpool riots last night! give a few kids 5 mins and i can guarantee the could of brought that down with their bare hands









good job BTW










What the Heck was that all about.. Just anarchy or Mayhem or was there a real reason behind those riots.. Like making a Point.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


What the Heck was that all about.. Just anarchy or Mayhem or was there a real reason behind those riots.. Like making a Point.


Your guess is as good as mine mate the only thing i have heard people say is that the kids are annoyed about no future prospects and the increase in tuition fees.....BUT the people that are rioting on the streets don't seem to be the type that even have an education or care about university so i think it was more for the thrill of it.

Its a poor excuse I feel for all this mindless violence and it gives all students and young adults a bad reputation. I know this as I am only 22 and currently studying engineering at Liverpool john Moores university and have had NO PART of the riots. but it doesn't stop people thinking you must have had something to do with it.

hopefully the police will use more drastic measures of controlling tonight but thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


But Sept. 19th will be the day that I buy the 8150 BE 8 Core Bulldozer.. Can't wait..


Be sure to post a mini review as soon as you can! I am so excited to see how it performs!! Please let it be at least equal to sandy so I can actually afford a nice motherboard that has more than 8x/8x crossfire









Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


My Father Enigma8750 was Banned.. End of statement. I come on here to further his work but I am not a member and I am not a leader but he loves you guys and would like to see the Thread go on. Even if he is not allowed to set foot on it.


Well that is terrible, but I am glad he is not sick or anything. I was worried he had cancer or something and was deathly ill. Be sure to tell him this thread was a great idea and he was the one who made me fall in love with the scout.


----------



## Xyrate

I'm totally in love with the Corsair H100. Every time I see it, I just want to buy it and try to make it fit in my Scout


----------



## DireLeon2010

Heat sink with it's own little fan? Might get in the way of a Hydro cooler. Cool looking board tho.

The riots started because the cops shot someone. Started as peaceful protest until these ----tards got themselves involved. Things went downhill from there. At least, that's what I've gathered from the news and the web. Hope this crap doesn't start in the States. With the economy the way it is

Gagh!!! Why hasn't NewEgg shipped my Ripjaws yet? I ordered them on the 8th!


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14537411*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat sink with it's own little fan? Might get in the way of a Hydro cooler. Cool looking board tho.
> 
> The riots started because the cops shot someone. Started as peaceful protest until these ----tards got themselves involved. Things went downhill from there. At least, that's what I've gathered from the news and the web. Hope this crap doesn't start in the States. With the economy the way it is
> 
> Gagh!!! Why hasn't NewEgg shipped my Ripjaws yet? I ordered them on the 8th!


If that's a standard height fan, the hydro coolers should fit just fine.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supremo0824;12488998*
> im new to this forum
> thanks to this thread i got inspired to build my own PC
> and im lovin every single bit of my CM storm scout case (it's Sexy!) lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yea an HD 6950 fits lol "BARELY" but its very possible even on CrossfireX
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot guys


Hey guys... haven't been poking into here for awhile, haha.

I am about to add a 6950 into my Scout, and I absolutely HAVE to know how the above was mounted, as I bought one that looks exactly like the above, and its just barely 2mm too long! Looks like the rear panel was bent to get it to fit without doing any cutting to the drive cages?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14533289*
> Be sure to post a mini review as soon as you can! I am so excited to see how it performs!! Please let it be at least equal to sandy so I can actually afford a nice motherboard that has more than 8x/8x crossfire


Yea.. Sure thing.. I think my dad will do something at his current gig so I will copy and paste the best parts and let you in on it Mate.. Thanks for the Low down on the riots. I think the world needs to take a giant PROZAC and go get some lovin somewhere. We all need a break from the madness. Seems like Dubya Effed up the world so bad with all this war that it is starting to cause a huge case of Rectal Cranial Inversion and mass ciaos but who am I to complain. I still have a job.......... for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14533289*
> Well that is terrible, but I am glad he is not sick or anything. I was worried he had cancer or something and was deathly ill. Be sure to tell him this thread was a great idea and he was the one who made me fall in love with the scout.


Thanks Foxx.. He will be glad you said such a nice thing about him. No he is only sick in the head.. Just ask anyone.


----------



## cjc75

Ok, so its an extremely tight fit... this 6950. Barely squeezes in with a slightly bent rear.

However, I ran into another problem, which is preventing it from sitting all the way down into the slot... see the areas below marked in yellow. You can clearly see where the card scrapped some paint off the sides of the HDD cage. The edges of the cage have the metal rounded off, like, a little "curl" ...and the one on the bottom blocks the card from being pushed down and locked into the slot.

The same small section on the top, also prevents the card from easily sliding down without a lot of twisting and turning of the card to get in.

So looks like, I may have to find a way to cut that little bit of the HDD cage off. May have to pull out my old Dremel this weekend when i have time to pull all the parts out. not sure I wanna be taking my Dremel to the metal i there, with the motherboard still installed..

That is, unless anyone has any other suggestion on how to get the card to fit completely down into its slot?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Dremel....and empty the case for sure,oxide dust from the wheel will scrap your board


----------



## DireLeon2010

Heh!

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTlLOF2moxY&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTlLOF2moxY&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTlLOF2moxY&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14533895*
> I'm totally in love with the Corsair H100. Every time I see it, I just want to buy it and try to make it fit in my Scout


that does look nice, Coolit made a 120.2 version too, called the Coolet ECO 240


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14542682*
> that does look nice, Coolit made a 120.2 version too, called the Coolet ECO 240


Man, that is really nice. If I had a dremel, I would totally get one of those and try to replicate the mod Fox and Negative have been doing, with the rad on the top of the Scout. I'm just completely in love with how the Scout looks with the rad on top. Wish I had the skills to replicate that in my Scout!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14542336*
> Heh!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTlLOF2moxY&feature=player_embedded


Did you ever install your H60? I'm planning on reinstalling mine tomorrow since I finally got the screws. Did you want me to take any pictures? Just let me know


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14543296*
> Did you ever install your H60? I'm planning on reinstalling mine tomorrow since I finally got the screws. Did you want me to take any pictures? Just let me know


Nah. I want to set up my old Compy first so I can get online if I screw up or can't figure something out:thumb:

Screws? They only gave me one set. Do I need to contact them about that or is that normal?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Nah. I want to set up my old Compy first so I can get online if I screw up or can't figure something out









Screws? They only gave me one set. Do I need to contact them about that or is that normal?


That is normal, I just had an issue with mine not being threaded properly so my unit could not be fully tightened.










They had to send me a new set since the screws were the problem. I would check that before you install it if you have an AMD set up


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


That is normal, I just had an issue with mine not being threaded properly so my unit could not be fully tightened.










They had to send me a new set since the screws were the problem. I would check that before you install it if you have an AMD set up










Oh. Will do. Good to know. I was actually wondering about how to attach another fan. They gave me enough for only the one.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Oh. Will do. Good to know. I was actually wondering about how to attach another fan. They gave me enough for only the one.


You can try emailing them to get another set or you can just get some from Home Depot/Lowes. I had 4 extra screws that were the same length that I used for my second fan.

The installation should be really quick. I've had to install mine a few times now because of all the issues I've had with my H60 unit.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


I'm totally in love with the Corsair H100. Every time I see it, I just want to buy it and try to make it fit in my Scout










Would the H100 fit on the standard window grill that comes with the scout?

I know that would make it quite difficult to remove the side after you install it....excuse me if I am being an idiot it's been so long since I have had the original window I can't remember how It is positioned...or how long the pipes are on the h100


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


Would the H100 fit on the standard window grill that comes with the scout?

I know that would make it quite difficult to remove the side after you install it....excuse me if I am being an idiot it's been so long since I have had the original window I can't remember how It is positioned...or how long the pipes are on the h100


I think I would have to measure the side panel window to check but that has potential. My only concern is having fans on the side panel sometimes causes weird noises. I know people have mentioned a squeaking sound coming from fans attached on the side panel.

On a related note, anyone know the cost to get a clear side panel with no fan slots?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


If I had a dremel, I would totally get one of those and try to replicate the mod Fox and Negative have been doing, with the rad on the top of the Scout. I'm just completely in love with how the Scout looks with the rad on top. Wish I had the skills to replicate that in my Scout!










You should really do this, I would love to see it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


I think I would have to measure the side panel window to check but that has potential. My only concern is having fans on the side panel sometimes causes weird noises. I know people have mentioned a squeaking sound coming from fans attached on the side panel.

On a related note, anyone know the cost to get a clear side panel with no fan slots?


When I had Apevia Blue LED fans on the side panel, i didnt notice any noises like that. Thats just me though







In terms of the cost of a clear window, just get a ten dollar 24"x24" piece of Lexan at Home depot in the window department. Then cut it with some type of saw or dremel. (dremel is a good investment, so versatile







. Yes I am trying to persuade you do get a dremel.







)


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Hows it going guys?









Lots of nice builds I see, good work.

Nothings changed with my scout so I've nothing new to report on that front.
However for all those interested in guitars I have a new purchase coming soon









Dean Razorback DBF Biomechanical


























Ill take some photo's of it when it arrives for those interested









Keep building those awesome scouts guys.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*


Hows it going guys?









Lots of nice builds I see, good work.

Nothings changed with my scout so I've nothing new to report on that front.
However for all those interested in guitars I have a new purchase coming soon









Dean Razorback DBF Biomechanical


























Ill take some photo's of it when it arrives for those interested









Keep building those awesome scouts guys.


Really Cool Paintwork on that Dean. But how does it sound.


----------



## linkin93

*Attention all Scouts*

*Are you thinking about getting an EVGA GTX570HD but worried about it fitting in the scout case? What about aftermarket cooling? Worry no more:*


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Another monstrosity hanging off......did you ninja wire the card up? that will droop for sure..


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Another monstrosity hanging off......did you ninja wire the card up? that will droop for sure..


No, the PCI-E cables are stuff enough to stop the card from drooping any more. I won't bother with cable management until I get my 600T SE


----------



## Wolfhound.exe

So I bought a CM Scout recently and decided to share some of the mods i've made with the case!










I've been fairly ambitious as far as liquid cooling goes and have decided to install 3 radiators. Two single 140's and one single 120.

It hasn't been without it's struggles though. Removing the rivets from the bottom of the hard drive bay for example was fairly simple. Removing them from the top proved tricky as I couldn't get my drill inside the case to do it, so I resorted to brute force to remove the remained of the obstructing metal.

In it's place I put a 140mm radiator with push and pull fan configuration.










At the top I was planning on placing a 140mm rad and 140mm fan, however one of the heatsinks on the motherboard protrudes out enough to make this impossible. To overcome this I bought a 120mm to 140mm fan converter and so currently it's a 140mm radiator with a 120mm fan.










This also meant that I would have to change the position of 120mm on the rear of the case, originally meant to be mounted inside the case, with the 120mm fan from the top radiator coming down further than originally planned I decided to mount it outside the case. I was going to mount the radiator out and the fan in, but because the case at the back is not flat the would lead to airflow issues that would be very difficult to resolve.

As I had removed the hard drive cage this meant I would place the HDD's in the CD racks. 3 750GB HDD and 1 120GB SSD.










That's as far as I have been able to get at the moment as I am still waiting on fittings for the CPU block and for my graphics cards and the water blocks from them too.

Just my humble addition to this already impressive thread. I will continue to post updates as and when.

Feedback and questions appreciated!


----------



## linkin93

Very nice build









You can easily fit the CPU power cable behind the mobo tray (or even under the motherboard itself) and connect it perfectly fine. If it's a stretch you can also get an 8 pin extension. Looking good otherwise


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfhound.exe;14556639*


I like your ideas! Can't wait to see the final product. 3 rads in a scout.......nice! I would agree with routing the CPU power cable behind the MB.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfhound.exe;14556639*
> So I bought a CM Scout recently and decided to share some of the mods i've made with the case!
> 
> I've been fairly ambitious as far as liquid cooling goes and have decided to install 3 radiators. Two single 140's and one single 120.
> 
> It hasn't been without it's struggles though. Removing the rivets from the bottom of the hard drive bay for example was fairly simple. Removing them from the top proved tricky as I couldn't get my drill inside the case to do it, so I resorted to brute force to remove the remained of the obstructing metal.
> 
> In it's place I put a 140mm radiator with push and pull fan configuration.
> 
> At the top I was planning on placing a 140mm rad and 140mm fan, however one of the heatsinks on the motherboard protrudes out enough to make this impossible. To overcome this I bought a 120mm to 140mm fan converter and so currently it's a 140mm radiator with a 120mm fan.
> 
> This also meant that I would have to change the position of 120mm on the rear of the case, originally meant to be mounted inside the case, with the 120mm fan from the top radiator coming down further than originally planned I decided to mount it outside the case. I was going to mount the radiator out and the fan in, but because the case at the back is not flat the would lead to airflow issues that would be very difficult to resolve.
> 
> As I had removed the hard drive cage this meant I would place the HDD's in the CD racks. 3 750GB HDD and 1 120GB SSD.
> 
> That's as far as I have been able to get at the moment as I am still waiting on fittings for the CPU block and for my graphics cards and the water blocks from them too.
> 
> Just my humble addition to this already impressive thread. I will continue to post updates as and when.
> 
> Feedback and questions appreciated!


Great looking build!


----------



## Wolfhound.exe

I have just had a look at doing that, but I can't see any easy way of doing it. To take out the motherboard I need to remove the top rad and to remove that I need to remove the cpu water block which would mean having to re-apply the TIM which I don't really want to do again!

To route it behind the motherboard tray I would need an extention of about 2-3cm which doesn't really seem worth it.

Currently I am going to hide it inbetween the motherboard and the gfx cards, to the left of the PCI-E slots.

I've tucked it behind the PSU and once the gfx cards and sound card go in i'm pretty sure it won't be that noticable.


----------



## nicolasl46

no need to remove the CPU water block, you might actually need to remove the top rad, but your buil isn't finished anyways. You will need to take your componets out anyways when it comes to test your loop for water leaks. If I was you I'll remove it and route the cable between the motherboard tray, and the actual motherboard, if it doesn't reach, try flipping around your PSU so the cables coming out of the PSU are closer to the motherboard tray. I will look much, much better. Trust me, now you say that you will tuck the cable away, but eventually you are gonna want to hide it.


----------



## DireLeon2010

GAH!!! I have this rig over a year and NOW I find out C2s may or may not like 4 DIMMs at 1600?!

(insert tourettes-like rage fit here)


----------



## B NEGATIVE

not may not...will not.
1333 with 4 DIMMS is Doable tho,just drop the timings to suit.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14561492*
> not may not...will not.
> 1333 with 4 DIMMS is Doable tho,just drop the timings to suit.


sigh (breath in....breath out....)

Well, I guess I learned something today


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14561517*
> sigh (breath in....breath out....)
> 
> Well, I guess I learned something today


C2 - older memory controller, with 2 DIMM's usually maxes near 1700Mhz or even up to ~1880Mhz (if you add more voltage - C2 IMCs love voltage), but with 4 you won't manage 1600Mhz; at most with 4 DDR3 DIMMs you might be able to manage 1450Mhz.
C3 - revision made to address C2 issues; you can now run 4 DIMM's officially with 1333Mhz and unofficially over that; with 2 DIMM's you can manage up to 1900-1950Mhz stable on most accounts, and with 4 DIMM's 1600Mhz and further is possible.
E0 - the best AM3 memory controller, available in the Phenom II x6; it is officially the same as a C3 memory controller but has much better overclockability; whether with 2 or 4 DIMM's you can manage 2000Mhz+ memory speeds with low timings.
Ah well.....new CPU time yes??


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14551198*
> Really Cool Paintwork on that Dean. But how does it sound.


I really like it, had a play with a friends razorback that doesn't have the floyd rose tremelo on it and its really nice to play.

I like striking looking guitars, its going on the wall next to my white epiphone les paul custom and my B.C. Rich warlock "the fly"







.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14562249*
> C2 - older memory controller, with 2 DIMM's usually maxes near 1700Mhz or even up to ~1880Mhz (if you add more voltage - C2 IMCs love voltage), but with 4 you won't manage 1600Mhz; at most with 4 DDR3 DIMMs you might be able to manage 1450Mhz.
> C3 - revision made to address C2 issues; you can now run 4 DIMM's officially with 1333Mhz and unofficially over that; with 2 DIMM's you can manage up to 1900-1950Mhz stable on most accounts, and with 4 DIMM's 1600Mhz and further is possible.
> E0 - the best AM3 memory controller, available in the Phenom II x6; it is officially the same as a C3 memory controller but has much better overclockability; whether with 2 or 4 DIMM's you can manage 2000Mhz+ memory speeds with low timings.
> Ah well.....new CPU time yes??


Rep... really good information. Thanks!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfhound.exe;14556639*
> So I bought a CM Scout recently and decided to share some of the mods i've made with the case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my humble addition to this already impressive thread. I will continue to post updates as and when.
> 
> Feedback and questions appreciated!


Very 'Impressive' build sir...








Keep up the good work!!! & 'Welcome'!!!
Please when you get a chance, fill out 'CMSSC' Log &
put our club sig in place!!!







(found on 1st page or My sig!) Thank You Scout!!!

'Everyone'!!! & I mean everyone!!!
Don't forget to put the 'CMSSC' sig in place!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K10;6482714*
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/URL]


All Scouts; 'THANK YOU & G-D BLESS YOU!!!

Wear your colors 'PROUD'!!!!


----------



## cjc75

So I got my 6950 installed, and drivers all loaded... and what do I discover, after updating to the latest GPUz...

This card came, factory sealed.. new in the box...

ALREADY FLASHED to a 6970!

I'll post up some bench results and GPUz report tomorrow!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14562249*
> C2 - older memory controller, with 2 DIMM's usually maxes near 1700Mhz or even up to ~1880Mhz (if you add more voltage - C2 IMCs love voltage), but with 4 you won't manage 1600Mhz; at most with 4 DDR3 DIMMs you might be able to manage 1450Mhz.
> C3 - revision made to address C2 issues; you can now run 4 DIMM's officially with 1333Mhz and unofficially over that; with 2 DIMM's you can manage up to 1900-1950Mhz stable on most accounts, and with 4 DIMM's 1600Mhz and further is possible.
> E0 - the best AM3 memory controller, available in the Phenom II x6; it is officially the same as a C3 memory controller but has much better overclockability; whether with 2 or 4 DIMM's you can manage 2000Mhz+ memory speeds with low timings.
> Ah well.....new CPU time yes??


So what would happen if I put only three in?

Also, okay, what should I shoot for as a replacement? The 955 or 1090T?

And....what am I supposed to do with the 965?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

1090t for e0 revision IMC FTW..if your board supports 140w CPU's
3 DIMMs would lose you dual channel,not worth it
Sell the 965?


----------



## Wolfhound.exe

Does anyone have any thoughts on running radiators in parallel? I was reading up on it and I think it would be fairly simple for me to run the top rad and rear rad in parallel. This would change the flow to:

pump -> 140mm Rad -< 120mm & 140mm Rads >- CPU -> GFX (in series) -> Pump

Previously it would have been:

pump -> 140mm Rad (front) -> 140mm Rad (top) -> CPU -> 120mm Rad -> gfx -> pump

I've heard different things about it, such as the water spending more time in the rads, the delta T being greater and the flow being better as rads are usually restrictive.

And it might look pretty cool...


----------



## linkin93

Why not run them in series?


----------



## dteg

i've got a question...
if i were to buy a 3rd red LED fan could i use one of these [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FSyba-SY-CAB65007-Female-Connectors-Extension%2Fdp%2FB002G1YNQS%2Fref%3Dpd_bxgy_e_text_b]http://www.amazon.com/Syba-SY-CAB65007-Female-Connectors-Extension/dp/B002G1YNQS/ref=pd_bxgy_e_text_b"]splitters[/ame[/URL]] to connect it to the cables already in place for the other 2 fans so that the lights would work from the switch at the front??


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i've got a question...
if i were to buy a 3rd red LED fan could i use one of these splitters to connect it to the cables already in place for the other 2 fans so that the lights would work from the switch at the front??


No, the cable used to control the fan lights is proprietary.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


No, the cable used to control the fan lights is proprietary.


is there some kind of go around that doesn't require too much know-how when it comes to cabling?


----------



## ROM3000

Not that I know of. Basically, to do it right you'll need to know how to use a soldering iron and split the cable. I haven't attempted it myself, but it should work however the lights may dim slightly since your going to be pulling more amperage by adding another fan.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Not that I know of. Basically, to do it right you'll need to know how to use a soldering iron and split the cable. I haven't attempted it myself, but it should work however the lights may dim slightly since your going to be pulling more amperage by adding another fan.


darn it, no way i'll have that kind of time or equipment while i'm at university, once school is done, if i do attempt it i'll post and say how it went..


----------



## Wolfhound.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14568662*
> Why not run them in series?


Partly because i've never done it before, but partly because there are apparently some cooling advantages to it as i mentioned.


----------



## Kaneda13

What's got 2 thumbs and got a new job today....










*THIS GUY!*


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


What's got 2 thumbs and got a new job today....










*THIS GUY!*


Congrats dude!


----------



## unimatrixzero

The possiblity of dimming could be possible but Highly improbable.. You don't need to solder anything. Just cut the wire above the prorietary plug and Use Number 18 or smaller shrink. Put the shrink on the wire first then connect the positive to positive and the negitive to the negitive. Twist the wires with your hand and then use a BIC lighter to melt the shrink around the connection.. It's really easy and not Fatal.










Also.. Congrats Doctor.. Love those rectal exams..


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


The possiblity of dimming could be possible but Highly improbable.. You don't need to solder anything. Just cut the wire above the prorietary plug and Use Number 18 or smaller shrink. Put the shrink on the wire first then connect the positive to positive and the negitive to the negitive. Twist the wires with your hand and then use a BIC lighter to melt the shrink around the connection.. It's really easy and not Fatal.










Also.. Congrats Doctor.. Love those rectal exams..










so lost.. in so many ways..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Why not run them in series?


Because it has been found that running more that 4 LED's in Series causes dimmness among Most Modders. series Parrallel is the best which is 4 on the one fan in series- four on the second fan in series and the connection between the two is parallel.


----------



## Robilar

Here is my Scout, used as a media PC.

Quite fond of the case.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Very Nice Robilar Sir.. Very nice Vanilla Build..


----------



## mostowizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Here is my Scout, used as a media PC.

Quite fond of the case.





























Holy **** robilar how many computers/cases do you HAVE


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14575984*
> Holy **** robilar how many computers/cases do you HAVE


Currently? 9









2 in my upstairs home office, 1 in my kid's room and 5 in my basement workshop. And 1 for sale


----------



## linkin93

That's a nice set up









I'm moving soon (in a few weeks), we've decided to can all the funiture, rent out our house, and a rent a new place until our house sells and we can buy another home







So yeah, new furniture and a new location! Though I will miss bowral for the subzero temperatures in the morning (yes, really!), makes for good overclocking.


----------



## mostowizard

since this case is getting close to 3 years old, it is hard to find a good, recent review of this case's thermal performance. Does anyone have a comparison of this case to something more modern so that I can take a review of THAT case and compare it with others? I need a direct comparison with the exact same setup in both cases + similar room temps and concrete numbers. Anyone who provides me this will earn a special prize.


----------



## Darylrese

is anyone running 2 x 6950's in crossfire in the storm scout? If so, do they fit ok and how is the cooling?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well, I installed the Gskills I ordered. All four are running at 1333 instead of 1600. I'm willing to settle for that, since it's a 965 C2


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14578166*
> Well, I installed the Gskills I ordered. All four are running at 1333 instead of 1600. I'm willing to settle for that, since it's a 965 C2


Lower the timings as much as possible then


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14578195*
> Lower the timings as much as possible then


Thanks. I'm going to do that


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14578166*
> Well, I installed the Gskills I ordered. All four are running at 1333 instead of 1600. I'm willing to settle for that, since it's a 965 C2


I'm gonna run the risk of getting smacked up side the head for being dumb, but... I run my GSkill DDR3s at 1600 with my 550 C2. All stock settings and different sizes. 1 pair of 2gig sticks and 1 pair of 1gig sticks for a total of 6gigs. Maybe I'm lucky. I don't know...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14579742*
> I'm gonna run the risk of getting smacked up side the head for being dumb, but... I run my GSkill DDR3s at 1600 with my 550 C2. All stock settings and different sizes. 1 pair of 2gig sticks and 1 pair of 1gig sticks for a total of 6gigs. Maybe I'm lucky. I don't know...


Mmmmm. Interesting. I'm just happy mine worked at 1333 off the bat. Maybe the problem isn't as prevalent as I was led to believe?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14579831*
> Mmmmm. Interesting. I'm just happy mine worked at 1333 off the bat. Maybe the problem isn't as prevalent as I was led to believe?


There are numerous threads on c2 revision procs and 4 Dimms,i didnt lead you anywhere that wasnt proven already.
Even the best benchmarkers can't get ~1600Mhz 4 DIMM's on a C2 revision,reduce the timings to get 1600 type performance,AMD prefer tight timings to high speed.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/887399-bsod-memory-management-g-skill-1600mhz.html


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14578067*
> is anyone running 2 x 6950's in crossfire in the storm scout? If so, do they fit ok and how is the cooling?


most 6950's can fit anything up to 10.6" without modding. however the only 6950s that could fit into the 2nd slot have to be under 10.5" and i've found 3 that can fit into the 2nd slot:
XFX 695X
Sapphire Dirt 3 Edition
Sapphire non-reference version

oh and 1 6970 that can fit:
Diamond 6970


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14580214*
> There are numerous threads on c2 revision procs and 4 Dimms,i didnt lead you anywhere that wasnt proven already.
> Even the best benchmarkers can't get ~1600Mhz 4 DIMM's on a C2 revision,reduce the timings to get 1600 type performance,AMD prefer tight timings to high speed.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/887399-bsod-memory-management-g-skill-1600mhz.html


I wasn't 'dissing' you. Your advice was sound. It's just, from what I was reading elsewhere on the web, I wasn't expecting four dimms to work at all. 1333 is fine with me. At least until I can afford a 1090T


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


I wasn't 'dissing' you. Your advice was sound. It's just, from what I was reading elsewhere on the web, I wasn't expecting four dimms to work at all. 1333 is fine with me. At least until I can afford a 1090T










Try bump your ref clock up to get 1400-1500 on your Ram speed rather than dividers.
I know you wasnt dissing me,i just like to be clear on the info i give...i dont like giving bad advice.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'm gonna run the risk of getting smacked up side the head for being dumb, but... I run my GSkill DDR3s at 1600 with my 550 C2. All stock settings and different sizes. 1 pair of 2gig sticks and 1 pair of 1gig sticks for a total of 6gigs. Maybe I'm lucky. I don't know...


Can you post a cpuz? i am interested how you got this speed,maybe ram size comes into this? i have always believed it was down to DIMM population rather than size...

Bizarre...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14578067*
> is anyone running 2 x 6950's in crossfire in the storm scout? If so, do they fit ok and how is the cooling?


You Proc will bottle neck 2 6950's i think,i was going that route for BD but im going for 2 6870's instead,besides,getting 2 6950 ref cards is a ballache right now...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


You Proc will bottle neck 2 6950's i think,i was going that route for BD but im going for 2 6870's instead,besides,getting 2 6950 ref cards is a ballache right now...


Thank-you! The computer store I order from have some of the PowerColour HD6950's in stock....these arn't reference but the shaders DO unlock as I already own one









My 1090T 6 core would bottleneck 2 x 6950's? Man that sucks if true.


----------



## linkin93

Bottleneck Schmottleneck. Go for it.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Can you post a cpuz? i am interested how you got this speed,maybe ram size comes into this? i have always believed it was down to DIMM population rather than size...

Bizarre...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


There are numerous threads on c2 revision procs and 4 Dimms,i didnt lead you anywhere that wasnt proven already.
Even the best benchmarkers can't get ~1600Mhz 4 DIMM's on a C2 revision,reduce the timings to get 1600 type performance,AMD prefer tight timings to high speed.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...l-1600mhz.html


The link you provide points to thread that references ASUS boards having trouble. Maybe it's a BIOS or board limitation DireLeon is having.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


So I got my 6950 installed, and drivers all loaded... and what do I discover, after updating to the latest GPUz...

This card came, factory sealed.. new in the box...

ALREADY FLASHED to a 6970!

I'll post up some bench results and GPUz report tomorrow!










How is this possible? Maybe you got an fixed RMA card? Does CCC recognize it as a 6970? Sweet mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


is anyone running 2 x 6950's in crossfire in the storm scout? If so, do they fit ok and how is the cooling?

My 1090T 6 core would bottleneck 2 x 6950's? Man that sucks if true.


The 6950 dont fit stock if it is in the second slot unfortunately. To get it to fit into the second slot I had to move the drive cage over and cut out part of the 5.25 drive bay. Totally worth it though!

I wouldnt say the 1090 would bottleneck it, but you would probly get better performance out of a 2500k or 2600k, just because they are better optimized for gaming. A 1090 would be just fine if you already own it though


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

I was reading Rockr's tutorial and thought his case deserved a second look by everyone. Very well done mate


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*


The 6950 dont fit stock if it is in the second slot unfortunately. To get it to fit into the second slot I had to move the drive cage over and cut out part of the 5.25 drive bay. Totally worth it though!


some versions can fit though.. i wish people would make shorter video cards =[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


most 6950's can fit anything up to 10.6" without modding. however the only 6950s that could fit into the 2nd slot have to be under 10.5" and i've found 3 that can fit into the 2nd slot:
XFX 695X
Sapphire Dirt 3 Edition
Sapphire non-reference version

oh and 1 6970 that can fit:
Diamond 6970


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


some versions can fit though.. i wish people would make shorter video cards =[


Yea youre right, I should have said "my" 6950 didnt fit







Also, "people" do make shorter video cards. Heres one:










That should fit your needs nicely


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hello Storm bros, this thread rocks as always

hey Rocr69, this fans will go great with your Scout:


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


hello Storm bros, this thread rocks as always

hey Rocr69, this fans will go great with your Scout:











those would look sweet. I'm currently using two CM Turbine Mach 1.8


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14583955*
> The link you provide points to thread that references ASUS boards having trouble. Maybe it's a BIOS or board limitation DireLeon is having.


No,the ram speeds are dealt with on the on-die IMC,boards have no impact on ram speed


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;14582897*
> Thank-you! The computer store I order from have some of the PowerColour HD6950's in stock....these arn't reference but the shaders DO unlock as I already own one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1090T 6 core would bottleneck 2 x 6950's? Man that sucks if true.


lock down 3 cores and run kombustor,se how much GPU usage is registered. less than 98%=bottleneck


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14584011*
> How is this possible? Maybe you got an fixed RMA card? Does CCC recognize it as a 6970? Sweet mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 6950 dont fit stock if it is in the second slot unfortunately. To get it to fit into the second slot I had to move the drive cage over and cut out part of the 5.25 drive bay. Totally worth it though!
> 
> I wouldnt say the 1090 would bottleneck it, but you would probly get better performance out of a 2500k or 2600k, just because they are better optimized for gaming. A 1090 would be just fine if you already own it though


The length of the card wouldn't be a problem as these PowerColor cards arn't as long as reference design. I have about a 2cm gap between the end of my 6950 and the HDD cage. Its the height that could be an issue....it would just about fit above the PSU i believe. Another few problems though, My PSU only has 2 x PCie power connectors and my motherboard is a 880GS chipset, meaning x16 x4 in crossfire!


----------



## Kaneda13

re-did my system fans while i'm waiting to order my new 120.2 radiator to mod my Coolit Vantage. i've got 3 Panaflo FBA12G12L1BX's (2 at intake at the top and 1 at the bottom), and 3 Scythe SY1225SL12M (2 intake at the front and 1 exhaust at the back). the rad at the top is sitting at a slight angle because of a the 120.1 radiator, but it'll sit flat once i go to the 120.2 radiator. there's enough positive pressure in the case that i can feel air coming out of the vent pci slot covers at the back. got up this am and found the water temps at 27*c, ambient is at 23 1/3*c.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14606139*
> re-did my system fans while i'm waiting to order my new 120.2 radiator to mod my Coolit Vantage. i've got 3 Panaflo FBA12G12L1BX's (2 at intake at the top and 1 at the bottom), and 3 Scythe SY1225SL12M (2 intake at the front and 1 exhaust at the back). the rad at the top is sitting at a slight angle because of a the 120.1 radiator, but it'll sit flat once i go to the 120.2 radiator. there's enough positive pressure in the case that i can feel air coming out of the vent pci slot covers at the back. got up this am and found the water temps at 27*c, ambient is at 23 1/3*c.


Your comp is looking really nice, even time I see your case I just like it more


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14606209*
> Your comp is looking really nice, even time I see your case I just like it more


thanks, i'm really happy with it. it's working out just how i wanted it too. just need to get that new rad and get my loop mod'ed up now.


----------



## Wabbit16

CPU's make awesome keyrings


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


re-did my system fans while i'm waiting to order my new 120.2 radiator to mod my Coolit Vantage. i've got 3 Panaflo FBA12G12L1BX's (2 at intake at the top and 1 at the bottom), and 3 Scythe SY1225SL12M (2 intake at the front and 1 exhaust at the back). the rad at the top is sitting at a slight angle because of a the 120.1 radiator, but it'll sit flat once i go to the 120.2 radiator. there's enough positive pressure in the case that i can feel air coming out of the vent pci slot covers at the back. got up this am and found the water temps at 27*c, ambient is at 23 1/3*c.











What Rad are you getting? Props for the mod tho if you pull it off,could see some reppin' action.
I does love a cheeky mod.....


----------



## Wabbit16

I have just realised this thread has the most replies in its respective child board

Well done Scouts


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14612896*
> CPU's make awesome keyrings


even with those sharp edges??


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14612954*
> What Rad are you getting? Props for the mod tho if you pull it off,could see some reppin' action.
> I does love a cheeky mod.....


thanks! i'm getting an XSPC RS240 since it has the lowest resistance to flow, and i want to make sure i don't' put too much of a load on the Vantage's pump.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-donation.html

So sad.


----------



## dteg

very very sad... =[


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14619030*
> even with those sharp edges??


They don't hurt (much)


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14621338*
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/969421-r-i-p-syrillian-formerly-donation.html
> 
> So sad.


Ever So sad!!!























'Scouts', If you all wouldn't mind writing a little something in the thread dedicated to 'Syrillian'.. I have the link in my sig below!!! I think it would be a great honer and a highly respectful act if our great club: 'CMSSC' would show support for one of our fellow 'Overclockers' on OCN that has lost his fight to cancer this past week... THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Indeed a sad moment reading that.

Im gonna try and bring the mood up a little.

My guitar finally arrived...actually it arrived on monday but ive spent the past 3 days trying to string and tune the thing. Word of advice to anyone thinking of getting a guitar or who have just started - Do not get a guitar with a floating tremelo unless you want a steep learning curve.

Its literally taken me 3 days and 3 sets of strings to get it tuned and balanced right lol.

anyway here's some random pics:










































Also does anyone have any recommendations for fans to replace the stock scout front and top ones? I'm thinking of trying to increase the airflow without increasing the noise.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Noctua...140mm,quiet and powerful.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*












I actually have all of those gundams along with some others somewhere in my basement...


----------



## darkstar585

that is one EPIC guitar dteg









anyway i couldn't sleep tonight (insomnias a *****) so I decided to stretch the legs on my sapphire 5850 rev2 card and see what she's got to give

managed 935/1380 before even a hint of artefacting







Not bad I think considering that is on stock voltage ( no programmable vrms on rev2) and on the original cooler.










the question is do I risk the warranty and perform a volt mod? as with a few extra v's I honestly feel this card could hit very close if not past the 1 GHz bracket.....mmm decisions


----------



## dteg

not my guitar it belongs to shadow of intent..


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14635327*
> not my guitar it belongs to shadow of intent..


sorry my bad







ha ha


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


I actually have all of those gundams along with some others somewhere in my basement...


My brother has the same shelf, with about 10-15 of those things. He showed me the box of a new one that he bought, and when he opene it up, I was like ***?! so many little pieces, that is crazy, and I was going crazy with my model airplanes, but this thins are bananas LOL


----------



## dteg

lol i made them when i was about 8-10 years old; i loved building those things, i was good at them but thats probably because i was a lego architect







lego is by far still the best toy ever made.. i mean look at the lego computer build..


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol i made them when i was about 8-10 years old; i loved building those things, i was good at them but thats probably because i was a lego architect







lego is by far still the best toy ever made.. i mean look at the lego computer build..


Hot Wheels, Legos and old 'hand-me-down' Girders and Panels sets were almost all I ever needed as a kid


----------



## Valoritky

Hey guys. I'm currently building a storm scout rig and doin some new mods that i have never done before. Juz wanna ask if a thermaltake jing cpu cooler fit into the case. I've read that the silver arrow can so was juz asking bout the jing. Also, will the top touch or interfere with the top 140mm fan? Any advice would be great thx


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14642660*
> My brother has the same shelf, with about 10-15 of those things. He showed me the box of a new one that he bought, and when he opene it up, I was like ***?! so many little pieces, that is crazy, and I was going crazy with my model airplanes, but this thins are bananas LOL










yeah. I finished one of the perfect grade ones this year, those have hundreds of pieces. Had to finish it in 3 sittings cus there were so many bits lol.

I have 13 models in total, currently waiting for some new ones to come out.


----------



## nicolasl46

^ are those the ones that you even have to put the fingers together? I have no patience for something like that, I admire my brother for taking the time to do that, and you guys also.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valoritky;14643125*
> Hey guys. I'm currently building a storm scout rig and doin some new mods that i have never done before. Juz wanna ask if a thermaltake jing cpu cooler fit into the case. I've read that the silver arrow can so was juz asking bout the jing. Also, will the top touch or interfere with the top 140mm fan? Any advice would be great thx


the first few pages have info about max height of the cpu coolers with and without fans on the side window. i haven't seen any cpu cooler that makes contact with the top 140mm fan.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;14644985*
> the first few pages have info about max height of the cpu coolers with and without fans on the side window. i haven't seen any cpu cooler that makes contact with the top 140mm fan.


^^ Second that, the initial page has loads of useful info for your build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14644883*
> ^ are those the ones that you even have to put the fingers together? I have no patience for something like that, I admire my brother for taking the time to do that, and you guys also.


Yup, its not too bad. Whats annoying is when you do a whole leg and then realize you've somehow missed out a tiny part >.> then you have to carefully take the thing apart.

I took a quick crappy pic with my iPhone of the shelves with em on, as you can see Ive run out of space already:










And a close up of my newest model - Gundam Epyon - This was taken with my canon 1000d:


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent;14645793*
> ^^ Second that, the initial page has loads of useful info for your build.
> 
> Yup, its not too bad. Whats annoying is when you do a whole leg and then realize you've somehow missed out a tiny part >.> then you have to carefully take the thing apart.
> 
> I took a quick crappy pic with my iPhone of the shelves with em on, as you can see Ive run out of space already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of my newest model - Gundam Epyon - This was taken with my canon 1000d:


I got to tell my brother to join so you guys can talk lol

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14642708*
> lol i made them when i was about 8-10 years old; i loved building those things, i was good at them but thats probably because i was a lego architect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lego is by far still the best toy ever made.. i mean look at the lego computer build..


That seriously blew my mind; that guy did such a nice job fitting three computers into that case


----------



## dteg

yea that build is epic.
i had that exact epyon, i also had about 3 wing zero's, a death sythe, sandrock, the dragon gundam that wung fei piloted(shenlong) and the one trowa piloted (heavy arms)had a couple more but honestly heero yuy was my role model growing up..


----------



## linkin93

Well guys, I'm afraid I'll be saying goodbye to the scout. Ordering a 600T SE next week. Don't fear, the Scout will go to my brother who will probably love it compared to his generic sharp-edges yum cha case.

I just can't resist the look of a white 600T. Probably going to attract a lot of fingerprints, but oh well.

All this talk of gundams! When I was a kid I had LEGO and Transformers!


----------



## iLLGT3

Oh wow. I'm in the same boat as linkin93. That white 600T with that custom sidepanel several people have is just amazing. i love my scout and I will be keeping it for another build but I'm pretty much sold on the 600T.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


All this talk of gundams! When I was a kid I had LEGO and Transformers!


When I was a kid, all my parents could afford was a knock off version of the Legos, some GI Joes, oh and how can I forget all the army men that my father ran over with the lawn mower LOL


----------



## linkin93

We blew up our army men with firecrackers! Was always fun with my cousins... My uncle and cousins are all into history and RTS games, so they had thousands of army men, plastic tanks, trucks, etc. We used to mock up wars with them


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103849

So how low do y'all think these'll go? I'm aiming at a Black Friday upgrade.

Or do you think the 1055T or 1075T would be good enough?


----------



## dteg

black friday needs to be next week friday because i still need my processor and power supply and im sure not waiting until november to buy them... by then BF3 will already have been out a month


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14646733*
> yea that build is epic.
> i had that exact epyon, i also had about 3 wing zero's, a death sythe, sandrock, the dragon gundam that wung fei piloted(shenlong) and the one trowa piloted (heavy arms)had a couple more but honestly heero yuy was my role model growing up..


Nice









My epyon is actually the brand new Master grade release they've done this year, they're releasing all the gundam wing mechs in 1/100 master grade spec this year, just waiting for heavyarms now









Any other suggestions on 140mm fans btw, Ive got the noctua 140mm suggested so far, how about the thermalright ty-140's?


----------



## linkin93

The TY-140's are on par with 1850rpm gentle typhoons, but the typhoons are quieter.


----------



## Xyrate

Finally got the screws from Corsair and installed them. My CPU is idling at 22C now









Pics of the rig and my GPU (bc I <3 it!)




























Going to do a stress test tomorrow to see how it does. Will post temps if anyone cares


----------



## linkin93

Good, now switch those fans to the other direction to drop your temps further


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14658191*
> Good, now switch those fans to the other direction to drop your temps further


Haha... maybe I will once I try to OC my CPU. Right now, seems like the temperature is perfect









BTW, can anyone recommend any good guides on overclocking the 1090T? I've googled a few but wanted to check if anyone here found one to be particularly good as I've never overclocked a CPU before


----------



## linkin93

Raise core multi til unstable... up the voltage until stable. Repeat until temps are too high or you hit a wall.

Then do the same for the NB. Put the HTT to 2200-2400 if you're running multi-GPU's


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Haha... maybe I will once I try to OC my CPU. Right now, seems like the temperature is perfect









BTW, can anyone recommend any good guides on overclocking the 1090T? I've googled a few but wanted to check if anyone here found one to be particularly good as I've never overclocked a CPU before










http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/90...ide-newbs.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html
Clocking the x6 is no different from clocking an x4 or an x2....
You should start with you ref clock...not just slamming up the multi...Raising the ref clock gives several advantages,ie ram clocking etc.
Good luck Xyrate,remember to stress test each step of the way. Your HT link should stay around 2000 -/+100,anything more promotes instability. You CPU-NB can be clocked up to 3Ghz on your IMC revision.


----------



## Darylrese

I'm using the 1090T in my scout. Here are the overclock settings I have settled with:

REF CLOCK: 206mhz
MULTIPLIER: 19.5
Overclock: 4.02ghz 
VCORE: 1.475v (VDroop bring its down to 1.45v)
NB FREQUENCY: 3090mhz 
NB VOLTAGE: 1.35V
MEMORY OVERCLOCK: 1372MHZ 9-8-8-24 
IDLE CPU TEMP: 34C
LOAD CPU TEMP: 45C
IDLE MOTHERBOARD TEMP: 26C
LOAD MOTHERBOARD TEMP 32C

Hopefully you will achieve something simular! Performance is perfect


----------



## Xyrate

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14657921*


What a smexxi build! Looks VERY good!







What did you make your PSU cover out of btw? Yes, I would like to see temps


----------



## Xyrate

NewEgg has the Cooler Master Scout case for $59.99 (promo code: EMCKBHG36) if anyone needs another or has been lurking around here wanting it


----------



## pococurante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14683578*
> NewEgg has the Cooler Master Scout case for $59.99 (promo code: EMCKBHG36) if anyone needs another or has been lurking around here wanting it


Just got in on this deal. Came across this thread while searching for reviews... a 2300+ page thread about this case was just the encouragement I needed to pull the trigger and buy it.

Question: I have a Hyper 212+ cooler (these are sleeve bearing I believe), is it better to set it up to blow air towards the rear exhaust fan or the top fan?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pococurante;14687488*
> Just got in on this deal. Came across this thread while searching for reviews... a 2300+ page thread about this case was just the encouragement I needed to pull the trigger and buy it.
> 
> Question: I have a Hyper 212+ cooler (these are sleeve bearing I believe), is it better to set it up to blow air towards the rear exhaust fan or the top fan?


When I had my 212+, I had it going to the exhaust and with the 1090T stock I was getting about 22C. I think exhaust will give you the best temps but its always good to test different positions









edit
btw, forgot to say congratulations on the case!!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pococurante;14687488*
> Just got in on this deal. Came across this thread while searching for reviews... a 2300+ page thread about this case was just the encouragement I needed to pull the trigger and buy it.
> 
> Question: I have a Hyper 212+ cooler (these are sleeve bearing I believe), is it better to set it up to blow air towards the rear exhaust fan or the top fan?


Gratz, the Scout is a great case! Sleeve bearing fans are generally case fans that have to be mounted vertically, thats why you never see sleeve fans in the top position, they are always ball. The sleeve bearings wear prematurely otherwise. Good luck on your new case!


----------



## Diamond135

Just made my first computer for myself and i used this case.. So far Im super happy with it, and its such a good looking case.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pococurante;14687488*
> Just got in on this deal. Came across this thread while searching for reviews... a 2300+ page thread about this case was just the encouragement I needed to pull the trigger and buy it.
> 
> Question: I have a Hyper 212+ cooler (these are sleeve bearing I believe), is it better to set it up to blow air towards the rear exhaust fan or the top fan?


Congrats on the case! You won't regret buying it! Post pics when you get your system built.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diamond135;14694678*
> Just made my first computer for myself and i used this case.. So far Im super happy with it, and its such a good looking case.










Pics?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;14696518*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics?


Def... pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14675800*
> What a smexxi build! Looks VERY good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you make your PSU cover out of btw? Yes, I would like to see temps


Thanks! Rockr actually made that PSU cover for me and I love it!







I'm pretty happy with the build, will try to OC this weekend based on the guides and specs people provided


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyrate*


Thanks! Rockr actually made that PSU cover for me and I love it!







I'm pretty happy with the build, will try to OC this weekend based on the guides and specs people provided










Oh that is sweet! I love the look of that H60 in there!

Just wanted to put some updated pics on here of the watercooling I finished the other day. Let me know what you think!

















Check out page 6 of my log if you wanna see more of the final watercooling pics! Thanks again to the people of this thread, you gave me the balls to open up my case for the first time, as well as do the side window mod and the PUS cover. All of these things I saw here first, and they got me interested in modding my scout. Also thanks to the other builds on this thread for the inspiration! You people are awesome!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14700140*
> Oh that is sweet! I love the look of that H60 in there!
> 
> Just wanted to put some updated pics on here of the watercooling I finished the other day. Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out page 6 of my log if you wanna see more of the final watercooling pics! Thanks again to the people of this thread, you gave me the balls to open up my case for the first time, as well as do the side window mod and the PUS cover. All of these things I saw here first, and they got me interested in modding my scout. Also thanks to the other builds on this thread for the inspiration! You people are awesome!


Looks awesome!







looks like you could still get your hand under the handle without munching your knuckles on the fans which is a plus in my book. amazing job you have done.


----------



## darkstar585

I have just had an idea (shocking I know







) I have been thinking of doing something to the blank side of my case for a while now and I have had the idea of getting the Memphis belle pin up and script writing painted on to it









the idea is I might paint my storm so it looks like an old b17 or something but i am not 100% sure on the idea?

what do you guys think? is it a good idea or is it a tad gay?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

hey guys, remember when i posted that i had a problem with my front i/o panel audio connectors? well.. i mailed cm support just over two weeks ago, but today i finally got a reply from them, asking for the serial # and proof of purchase for warranty so they could send me a new i/o panel out, i sent them what they needed and they're mailing me a new panel tomorrow, guy said it should be here next week! that's saved me a small fortune in replacing it myself, moral of my post is that CM really rock in the support dept









and to the scouse dude above my post, you should sooooo do that to your case!


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;14707576*
> hey guys, remember when i posted that i had a problem with my front i/o panel audio connectors? well.. i mailed cm support just over two weeks ago, but today i finally got a reply from them, asking for the serial # and proof of purchase for warranty so they could send me a new i/o panel out, i sent them what they needed and they're mailing me a new panel tomorrow, guy said it should be here next week! that's saved me a small fortune in replacing it myself, moral of my post is that CM really rock in the support dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to the scouse dude above my post, you should sooooo do that to your case!


Very nice!









Woot woot CM!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14706789*
> I have just had an idea (shocking I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I have been thinking of doing something to the blank side of my case for a while now and I have had the idea of getting the Memphis belle pin up and script writing painted on to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the idea is I might paint my storm so it looks like an old b17 or something but i am not 100% sure on the idea?
> 
> what do you guys think? is it a good idea or is it a tad gay?


Do it,but take your time...should look pretty swish. Maybe get the Graphic made up as a vinyl sticker?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14707625*
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot woot CM!


i knew i made a good choice when i went with CM for my case, i love them bunches more now they're giving me a replacement I/O panel, but i have to admit, i'm dreading the nightmare that's going to follow when i have to pull the broken one out to replace it with the new one, pretty tough job for me heh


----------



## GTR Mclaren

lol I need to share this xD


----------



## Robilar

I keep upgrading this thing...


----------



## dteg

that looks seriously epic, my only issue is that it's so red it's starting to look orange...


----------



## Robilar

Thats mostly because I had to take the pic without flash to capture the LED's it actually looks red.


----------



## dteg

now i really like it =]


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;14707576*
> and to the scouse dude above my post, you should sooooo do that to your case!


ha ha I am NOT scouse i just live here currently while I am at uni







I am originally from Cambridgeshire and will be moving back as soon as I have graduated.....not because i have anything against scousers but mainly because you can only take that accent for so long!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14707962*
> Do it,but take your time...should look pretty swish. Maybe get the Graphic made up as a vinyl sticker?


I am probably going to get it airbrushed as I was thinking of faintly airbrushing the rivets and plate joins over the case and put the captains name under my window just like the real plane.....maybe run the 25 bomb logos around the base but it might make it look a tad busy.....it'l be a working progress.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


lol I need to share this xD











love it lol


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


ha ha I am NOT scouse i just live here currently while I am at uni







I am originally from Cambridgeshire and will be moving back as soon as I have graduated.....not because i have anything against scousers but mainly because you can only take that accent for so long!











oooooh you're sooo lucky i have a sense of humor MR! because i was born in Liverpool, i am a Scouser, and you just landed yourself in some hot doodoo!









tis ok though, i'm not a big fan of the Cambridgeshire accent either


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


lol I need to share this xD











when i actually click on the link it works, but it doesn't show up in your post at all..


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


oooooh you're sooo lucky i have a sense of humor MR! because i was born in Liverpool, i am a Scouser, and you just landed yourself in some hot doodoo!









tis ok though, i'm not a big fan of the Cambridgeshire accent either

















Lol no hard feelings














but on that note I'm not to fond of the Cambridgeshire accent either...infect I cannot think of an accent I do like?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


Lol no hard feelings














but on that note I'm not to fond of the Cambridgeshire accent either...infect I cannot think of an accent I do like?


Nope no hard feelings at all







and i must admit i love the irish accent, or a welsh accent, aslong as its not too fast that is lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;14707576*
> hey guys, remember when i posted that i had a problem with my front i/o panel audio connectors? well.. i mailed cm support just over two weeks ago, but today i finally got a reply from them, asking for the serial # and proof of purchase for warranty so they could send me a new i/o panel out, i sent them what they needed and they're mailing me a new panel tomorrow, guy said it should be here next week! that's saved me a small fortune in replacing it myself, moral of my post is that CM really rock in the support dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to the scouse dude above my post, you should sooooo do that to your case!


aaaawwwwwwwwww.... I painted over my serial#


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14714417*
> aaaawwwwwwwwww.... I painted over my serial#


Won't it be in the Scout packaging somewhere?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14714417*
> aaaawwwwwwwwww.... I painted over my serial#


i took a picture of the label on the box for my scout, has the serial on it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16;14717058*
> Won't it be in the Scout packaging somewhere?


exactly


----------



## Aaronplayshorn

My Scout build:









Specs:
CPU: Intel i5-2500k
GPU: EVGA nvidia 460 GTX SuperClocked
RAM: 8GB Kingston HyperX
PSU: Raidmax 630z w/ Blue LED 120mm fan









The alternating red and blue lights resemble a cop car so I nicknamed it "Trooper"

















Hope you like my simple build! Upgrades to be expected!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14710456*
> Thats mostly because I had to take the pic without flash to capture the LED's it actually looks red.


Now that looks amazing! Great work!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14700140*
> Oh that is sweet! I love the look of that H60 in there!
> 
> Just wanted to put some updated pics on here of the watercooling I finished the other day. Let me know what you think!


You're an inspiration! Love the wet scout!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;14719298*
> You're an inspiration! Love the wet scout!


It is seriously one of the nicest Scouts I've ever seen... I just keep looking at the pictures because I am so blown away by it







:thumb:


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14700140*
> Oh that is sweet! I love the look of that H60 in there!
> 
> Just wanted to put some updated pics on here of the watercooling I finished the other day. Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out page 6 of my log if you wanna see more of the final watercooling pics! Thanks again to the people of this thread, you gave me the balls to open up my case for the first time, as well as do the side window mod and the PUS cover. All of these things I saw here first, and they got me interested in modding my scout. Also thanks to the other builds on this thread for the inspiration! You people are awesome!










Thank You for sharing your great work and innovation.
Beautiful job on that 'RAD' sir...







I think someone is up for a promotion!!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

My 2 6870's have arrived! mmmmmmm!!


----------



## curve_in

This was my first case mod. I wanted to to fit a 2x120 rad inside. When I took all the measurements, I found I had room for a 2x140. It all looks nice and neat on the outside and has enough cooling to quietly keep 2600k folding @ 4.8GHz right around 68*


----------



## Diamond135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14696684*
> Def... pics or it didn't happen


Okay sorry for the late reply, I've been super busy. I just started school, and I had a bunch of things I had to do for the wrestling team I coach.

Heres some pics, not a lot and from my phone lol, sorry I'm actually still pretty busy and Im doing this in a rush. Also dont be too harsh, I'm still a noob lol.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diamond135;14727680*
> Okay sorry for the late reply, I've been super busy. I just started school, and I had a bunch of things I had to do for the wrestling team I coach.
> 
> Heres some pics, not a lot and from my phone lol, sorry I'm actually still pretty busy and Im doing this in a rush. Also dont be too harsh, I'm still a noob lol.


It's looking good your power supply to the motherboard looks like it could just be long enough to fit around the back and through the back of the case. There should be a small gap between the motherboard tray and the frame of the case squeeze it through there and connect it...if it isn't long enough you could always get an extension for it and they cost mere pennies to get on flebay.

Welcome to the club fellow scout


----------



## darkstar585

Also have you got an LCD acer monitor or an LED? The reason I ask is I'm looking to get a new monitor to finally break away from using VGA and I wanted to know if acer do an led range and if so are they any good? I can't tell what you have got cause the box your rig is sat on says LCD and your sig rig says LED?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diamond135;14727680*
> Okay sorry for the late reply, I've been super busy. I just started school, and I had a bunch of things I had to do for the wrestling team I coach.
> 
> Heres some pics, not a lot and from my phone lol, sorry I'm actually still pretty busy and Im doing this in a rush. Also dont be too harsh, I'm still a noob lol.


I like it!







Routing the cpu power cable behind the motherboard would make it look even better though. Result would be:


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curve_in;14721721*


Another scout with WC loop!.... Nice! The black tubing/waterblock look right at home in a scout.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Now waiting for my GPU blocks....2 d5's.....braid the PSU......a cheeky 240 rad as well as the 360 and a full teardown and chassis re spray...

then done.....

......maybe.


----------



## Diamond135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14729225*
> It's looking good your power supply to the motherboard looks like it could just be long enough to fit around the back and through the back of the case. There should be a small gap between the motherboard tray and the frame of the case squeeze it through there and connect it...if it isn't long enough you could always get an extension for it and they cost mere pennies to get on flebay.
> 
> Welcome to the club fellow scout


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14729264*
> Also have you got an LCD acer monitor or an LED? The reason I ask is I'm looking to get a new monitor to finally break away from using VGA and I wanted to know if acer do an led range and if so are they any good? I can't tell what you have got cause the box your rig is sat on says LCD and your sig rig says LED?


Thanks, I'll try that out









Its an LCD, sorry for the typo.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146065

Where'd this one come from? Kinda cool. I guess....

edit : Looks like the handles all plastic


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14739590*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146065
> 
> Where'd this one come from? Kinda cool. I guess....
> 
> edit : Looks like the handles all plastic


That is ugly and its not a metal Handle. The Storm Scout still RULES


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Here is a beautiful build from England. Wayne Butler did a very fine job on his CM Storm Scout Mod.. And it is a very very Awesome Mod..


































































































*


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14740610*
> *Here is a beautiful build from England. Wayne Butler did a very fine job on his CM Storm Scout Mod.. And it is a very very Awesome Mod..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this build, the temperature gauge is awesome as well..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

^^ Where did i see this before?


----------



## yeahi

Skip to 2:37

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG3hkD37Ero]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG3hkD37Ero"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG3hkD37Ero[/ame[/URL]]

























[/SIZE]


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi;14741661*
> 
> Skip to 2:37


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG3hkD37Ero









Freakin SWEET!!!







Now THAT'S what I'm talking about.


----------



## ROM3000

Wow, that looks very nice. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi;14741661*


Man... I'm LOVING the way that looks and the inside too!! Jeeez... have they released any dates for that one???


----------



## linkin93

Am I the only one who thinks it looks butt-ugly?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14745489*
> Am I the only one who thinks it looks butt-ugly?


No you're not.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14745489*
> Am I the only one who thinks it looks butt-ugly?


Somewhat ugly but I'm tired of these cases trying to re-invent the wheel in a matter of speaking.

Could be mistaken but I bet that will be a > $200.00 USD case.

I might go back to an "old-school" designed case (not old case - lol!) one day soon enough.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;14745813*
> Somewhat ugly but I'm tired of these cases trying to re-invent the wheel in a matter of speaking.
> 
> Could be mistaken but I bet that will be a > $200.00 USD case.
> 
> I might go back to an "old-school" designed case (not old case - lol!) one day soon enough.


Damn... that is pricey. I like it for the most part but would want to see more detailed specs


----------



## DireLeon2010

[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FOCZ-Technology-Colossus-3-5-Inch-Solid%2Fdp%2FB002X8DZDG%2F]http://www.amazon.com/OCZ-Technology-Colossus-3-5-Inch-Solid/dp/B002X8DZDG/"]http://www.amazon.com/OCZ-Technology-Colossus-3-5-Inch-Solid/dp/B002X8DZDG/[/ame[/URL]]

Is that all? Hell, I'mma gonna buy me one right now!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi;14741661*
> 
> Skip to 2:37


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG3hkD37Ero

























[/SIZE]

FUGLY!!!!
WTH????
CM,you dropped the ball with that!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi;14741661*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]


every fibre in my body screams I should hate this case....but for some unknown reason I actually quite like it







what's wrong with me?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi;14741661*


I'm not getting excited about this thing yet...... I'm dissapointed in CM. How about getting us a SCOUT 2 rather??


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;14750132*
> I'm not getting excited about this thing yet...... I'm dissapointed in CM. How about getting us a SCOUT 2 rather??


I like it. And, I hate to say it, the Enforcer is kinda growing on me. Without the door, it wouldn't look bad, and it has some nice features. The thing I can't understand is this. Look at all the flavors and refinements they have for their various models. I passed on the HAF a couple of years ago because of its meh looks. IMHO tho, the HAF X is really cool looking. And it's been improved in other ways. So, when will they get around to 'refining' our beloved Scout? I mean, it's a good seller isn't it?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14746152*
> Damn... that is pricey. I like it for the most part but would want to see more detailed specs


That was just MY guess of what it will go for not the actual price.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


FUGLY!!!!
WTH????
CM,you dropped the ball with that!


I can see someone modding the Xdock opening to show teeth there as that opening already looks like a mouth.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


I can see someone modding the Xdock opening to show teeth there as that opening already looks like a mouth.

















Looks kinda Cylon to me


----------



## unimatrixzero

So far You seem like the only one that hates it.. So BNegative some more


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Am I the only one who thinks it looks butt-ugly?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


No you're not.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


So far You seem like the only one that hates it.. So BNegative some more


Proves how little you read....
You have a problem with me,thats *your* problem. Others agree its ugly,why you single me out is beyond me....
How about a little less BS baiting and more of building your own system or at least some constructive helpful comments? You just showing your immaturity behaving like this.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Proves how little you read....
You have a problem with me,thats *your* problem. Others agree its ugly,why you single me out is beyond me....


i guess its because your name makes for an interesting play on words =/


----------



## darkstar585

ooh cat fight!...better tie up your hair and grease up your faces peeps, this could get ugly








Just kidding

(excuse my post I have had alot of sugar lately)


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14747381*
> http://www.amazon.com/OCZ-Technology-Colossus-3-5-Inch-Solid/dp/B002X8DZDG/
> 
> Is that all? Hell, I'mma gonna buy me one right now!


Just 1? I'm buying 3!!


----------



## iLLGT3

Jesus christ you can't be serious.

I waste my money on some crazy stuff but really?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;14756239*
> Jesus christ you can't be serious.
> 
> I waste my money on some crazy stuff but really?


Notice the







smiley.


----------



## mostowizard

i was gonna buy this case, but it's to big to take on an airplane so I bought a Vulcan.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*


Jesus christ you can't be serious.

I waste my money on some crazy stuff but really?


lol... they are offering a savings of $10 though. With that kind of savings, it might as well be free!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Proves how little you read....
You have a problem with me,thats *your* problem. Others agree its ugly,why you single me out is beyond me....
How about a little less BS baiting and more of building your own system or at least some constructive helpful comments? You just showing your immaturity behaving like this.


It is true.. I do have a problem with you.. 90 percent of what you say is condesending and the other 10 percent is non-apologetic and patronizing.

If I was leader of this club you would not be a member. Your remarks have been seldom helpful and belittling..

I know that I am only telling you your bad points and I really should say your good points but at this time I am at a loss to find any..

Try for one, being a part of this organization by putting the CMSSC Signature in your Signature block. And have some brotherhood, be a part of the team and enjoy some esprit de corp.


----------



## darkstar585

wow


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


It is true.. I do have a problem with you.. 90 percent of what you say is condesending and the other 10 percent is non-apologetic and patronizing.

If I was leader of this club you would not be a member. Your remarks have been seldom helpful and belittling..

I know that I am only telling you your bad points and I really should say your good points but at this time I am at a loss to find any..

Try for one, being a part of this organization by putting the CMSSC Signature in your Signature block. And have some brotherhood, be a part of the team and enjoy some esprit de corp.


But you are not the leader and you dont have the club banner in your sig.
My remarks have gained me much rep from this thread,as others will testify,i help with all aspects of OC'ing...whats your contribution?
Above all,I HAVE A SCOUT,where is yours?
You live off the rep of your father (nice guy) and dont take kindly to being called out.
Good points? i dont BS and i dont give bad advice.
Grow up or move on,i dont answer to you
End of./


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14754942*
> Just 1? I'm buying 3!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;14750132*
> I'm not getting excited about this thing yet...... I'm dissapointed in CM. How about getting us a SCOUT 2 rather??


This is the scout 2. They did pretty much what the club asked except give it a name that we wanted. They call it a trooper but it has too much scout in the design to deny it.

oh and negative, most guys here like the trooper except for a few. I guess we all have an opinion and they all smell like your shoes.


----------



## linkin93

TBH I think the trooper just looks plain ugly on the outside... Have yet to see the internals.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yeahi*




























... Well, 'CM' did give it the name we stated; "TROOPER"...
Who was the person that originally posted that????? 





















?????????
Well, my vote is in!!!







'LIKE'!!! ( As long as that handle is re-in-forced steel ) 
Good find ( 'yeahi' )......


----------



## Wabbit16

I quite like the look of the Trooper. Just looks VERY large to me though, and it might weigh quite a bit when full


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*


I quite like the look of the Trooper. Just looks VERY large to me though, and it might weigh quite a bit when full


It does seem like a full tower. I like the idea of the space but good point... it would probably be pretty heavy. I do really like the filters all slide out for cleaning.


----------



## nicolasl46

I do like the case, I would like it even more with a clear side panel from factory. But we can always add one LOL. At first it doesn't look like something cooler master made, to me it looks more like something NZXT. We just need to wait, and see how it performs.


----------



## EvoBeardy

3:43 shows the internals of it.

I dunno about the airflow from front to back on it, shows twin 120mm mounted on the side of the HDD area, pushing air from the side panel, to the closed side panel.
Doesn't really show any front mounted fans.

The slide-out filters on the bottom front, bottom back and top are a cool feature.

It does look a bit on the large side to be the true successor to the Scout, glad they kept the carry-handle though.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


This is the scout 2. They did pretty much what the club asked except give it a name that we wanted. They call it a trooper but it has too much scout in the design to deny it.

oh and negative, most guys here like the trooper except for a few. I guess we all have an opinion and they all smell like your shoes.


More like your breath from all the BS you talk..


----------



## linkin93

Enough of that you two. Take it to a PM.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

I like the general look of it. The front panel is awesome, love hexagon designs - fits well with my meteor logo









Dunno wth x-dock is though, id rather not have it written on the front, would probably just paint over that and change it to some red LEDs, they would look good mounted there in that slot.

But wheres the window gone







I won't buy a case without one, I like to see my build working.


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

I like the trooper,it reminds me of a cross between Battlestar Galactica and Alien.
And like others i think a smaller version with that handle would be better.

Anyway i made some changes to my scout(Sorry bout the quality of the pics,I should have used a real camera not a phone).

From this 









To this


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK;14783369*
> I like the trooper,it reminds me of a cross between Battlestar Galactica and Alien.
> And like others i think a smaller version with that handle would be better.
> 
> Anyway i made some changes to my scout(Sorry bout the quality of the pics,I should have used a real camera not a phone).
> 
> From this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this


Looking good! I hope you hoovered the dust out of your Kuhler......


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK;14783369*


Nice! Is the 24 pin a NZXT sleeved extension?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Okay, I just wanted to know if I can fit these parts into a CM Storm Scout. There has been debate as to if the GPU can fit into the case. I think it is really close on clearance. Any help would be great.

Mobo/ Ram: MSI Z68A-GD55 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel Z68 / CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) $192.98 (plus $20.00 mail in rebate)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDet...st=Combo.715117

CPU/ Cooler: Inter Core i5-2500k /CORSAIR CAFA70 120mm Dual-Fan CPU Cooler $253.41 (plus $20.00 mail in rebate)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDet...st=Combo.697489

Case/ PSU/ OS: Cooler Master Snipet/ Cooler Master 700W PSU/ Windows 7 Home Premium $$219.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDet...2409.11-119-235

GPU: MSI nVidia GeForce GTX570 Twin Frozr II OC $334.99 (plus free shipping)
http://amzn.to/pCyKOG


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.;14789156*
> Okay, I just wanted to know if I can fit these parts into a CM Storm Scout. There has been debate as to if the GPU can fit into the case. I think it is really close on clearance. Any help would be great.
> 
> Mobo/ Ram: MSI Z68A-GD55 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel Z68 / CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) $192.98 (plus $20.00 mail in rebate)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDet...st=Combo.715117
> 
> CPU/ Cooler: Inter Core i5-2500k /CORSAIR CAFA70 120mm Dual-Fan CPU Cooler $253.41 (plus $20.00 mail in rebate)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDet...st=Combo.697489
> 
> Case/ PSU/ OS: Cooler Master Snipet/ Cooler Master 700W PSU/ Windows 7 Home Premium $$219.98
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDet...2409.11-119-235
> 
> GPU: MSI nVidia GeForce GTX570 Twin Frozr II OC $334.99 (plus free shipping)
> http://amzn.to/pCyKOG


Those URLs aren't working for me


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate;14789552*
> Those URLs aren't working for me


the amazon one works, all the others don't.


----------



## Xyrate

Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15s for $15.95 at Jab-Tech. Seems like a good deal if you are in the market. I saw shipping started around $3.95.


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;14785681*
> Nice! Is the 24 pin a NZXT sleeved extension?


No it's one of these
But i added white heat-shrink to the ends of each wire.
Without heat-shrink it looks unfinished.
https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=17459


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Sorry about that. I just copy and pasted my post from another site but it shortens the url to a certain font width total. Also, a couple of the parts combos have expired, doesn't really matter though.

Can I put this:
GPU: MSI nVidia GeForce GTX570 Twin Frozr II OC
http://amzn.to/pCyKOG
Into the Cooler Master Storm Scout
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...409.11-119-235


----------



## Spacedinvader

does a 6950 tf3 fit without modding the HD cage?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Sorry, I had just copy and pasted the links from another post of mine.

The main thing that I am concerned about is these two parts.

The Cooler Master Storm Scout
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.722409.11-119-235
and the Geforce 570
http://www.amazon.com/MSI-PCI-Express-N570GTX-TWIN-FROZR/dp/B004SAO0Z4/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1314741364&sr=1-2]Amazon.com: MSI nVidia GeForce GTX570 Twin Frozr II OC 1280MB DDR5 2DVI/Mini HDMI PCI-Express Video Card N570GTX TWIN FROZR II/OC: Electronics[/URL]

QUOTE
What is the maximum length graphics card supported?
The CM Storm Scout is designed with portability in mind. It can accommodate the largest 280GTX or HD 4870 X2 type cards. This includes all GPU 10.5" or 267mm in length or shorter. GPU cards have a maximum clearance for 10.6" or 270mm maximum length inside the Scout.

QUOTE (on this particular card)
Card Dimension(mm) 268*115*37mm

Got any advice on whether it will fit, or if it will be hard as hell to fit in the case?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK;14789946*
> No it's one of these
> But i added white heat-shrink to the ends of each wire.
> Without heat-shrink it looks unfinished.
> https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=17459


I like it!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.;14795879*
> Sorry, I had just copy and pasted the links from another post of mine.
> 
> The main thing that I am concerned about is these two parts.
> 
> The Cooler Master Storm Scout
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.722409.11-119-235
> and the Geforce 570
> Amazon.com: MSI nVidia GeForce GTX570 Twin Frozr II OC 1280MB DDR5 2DVI/Mini HDMI PCI-Express Video Card N570GTX TWIN FROZR II/OC: Electronics
> 
> QUOTE
> What is the maximum length graphics card supported?
> The CM Storm Scout is designed with portability in mind. It can accommodate the largest 280GTX or HD 4870 X2 type cards. This includes all GPU 10.5" or 267mm in length or shorter. GPU cards have a maximum clearance for 10.6" or 270mm maximum length inside the Scout.
> 
> QUOTE (on this particular card)
> Card Dimension(mm) 268*115*37mm
> 
> Got any advice on whether it will fit, or if it will be hard as hell to fit in the case?


my sapphire 5850 rev 2 fits in it just. the power cables sit just inside of the 5.25 drive bays.

here is a picture of it so you can use it as a guide, unfortunately I do not know the length of this card but I can tell you its close to not fitting.









hope this helps


----------



## drawoh kcirtap

I recently did my first build with this case and I was wondering if anyone else had been having problems with the stock 140mm fan in the front not pulling any air through the dust filter. Is this because it isnt wired to my motherboard (just to the power supply), because of the mesh, or just not a powerful fan? Any help would be appreciated.

And I'll post a picture or my build to join later once I can get a hold of my sister's camera for a few minutes.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drawoh kcirtap*


I recently did my first build with this case and I was wondering if anyone else had been having problems with the stock 140mm fan in the front not pulling any air through the dust filter. Is this because it isnt wired to my motherboard (just to the power supply), because of the mesh, or just not a powerful fan? Any help would be appreciated.

And I'll post a picture or my build to join later once I can get a hold of my sister's camera for a few minutes.


No problems with mine as I have to take the front cover off to vacuum it nearly every damn week because of the dust build up

Sounds like a stupid question but I will ask anyway....have you connected all the molex plugs that come with case? Because you could have a loose/dodgy connection


----------



## Roll Cam Tide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*


does a 6950 tf3 fit without modding the HD cage?


I cant say because I don't have one but my XFX 6870 fits with some room left. Doubt its too much bigger lol mine is massive

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*


does a 6950 tf3 fit without modding the HD cage?


the tf3 is 10.6 and the MAX that can fit in is 10.6; i've got a Storm scout at my feet and a 6950 tf3 on my right, i'm waiting on my processor before i do the entire build, but i tried putting the tf3 in once i bought it and it seems to fit but just BARELY.


----------



## drawoh kcirtap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14810753*
> No problems with mine as I have to take the front cover off to vacuum it nearly every damn week because of the dust build up
> 
> Sounds like a stupid question but I will ask anyway....have you connected all the molex plugs that come with case? Because you could have a loose/dodgy connection


Well it is pulling some air, but I just felt like it wasn't what it should be. And everything is wired up correctly.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The stock CM fans are rubbish,CM has a long history of unverified CFM numbers.....
The new blademasters are better tho.


----------



## ~funeralofheart~

My new setup with CM Storm Scout!!nice case>......


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Sorry about the above. I should learn not to just copy paste stuff.

We got the issue fixed. Went with a shorter GTX 570 and it should fit in the case.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Tick tock baby










http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/trooper/


----------



## Meinhof

Greetings fellow storm scout owners. I've had one since late 2009. Got it on sale at a micro center in Minnesota. Now I've brought it back with me to Sweden.

Recently replaced my msi x58 mobo as well as my i7 920.
Now, the top fan i never really bothered to setup and I had been using the intel stock cooler so the cpu temps had been up to 90 degrees Celcius quite often.

Last week I bought a Z68A-GD65 (B3), Antec - KÃœHLER H₂O 920, i7 2600k, Corsair Vengeance Ram (16gb for some reason







), and two Antec Spot Cool.
















My impatient wiring job
















The two usb things at towards the bottom that are blue are 3.0 USB

























So I messed around a little with overclocking. Got my cpu stable at 4.9. Didn't try much higher than 5.2 since it was iffy.
Gonna try to lower the voltage next.









In the preview the pictures seem to have been adjusted in size so I'm hoping they arn't too big.


----------



## darkstar585

Nice scout and welcome to OCN









that spot cooler looks interesting as my vrms are quite literately glowing at the moment with my stupid 4+1 phase motherboard and I was wondering what sort of air that thing puts out? Plus is it noisy?

EDIT: btw i just noticed the hack job you've done to get that card to fit........niiiiice bit of top class bodgery what did you use a hammer?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14822864*
> EDIT: btw i just noticed the hack job you've done to get that card to fit........niiiiice bit of top class bodgery what did you use a hammer?
























well it did work though =/


----------



## Meinhof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14822864*
> Nice scout and welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that spot cooler looks interesting as my vrms are quite literately glowing at the moment with my stupid 4+1 phase motherboard and I was wondering what sort of air that thing puts out? Plus is it noisy?
> 
> EDIT: btw i just noticed the hack job you've done to get that card to fit........niiiiice bit of top class bodgery what did you use a hammer?


The spot coolers are decent. Three settings for them. Not that loud, air flow is 15/18/22 cfm.

The gpu used to fit with my old mobo, but with this new one it did not, so I used some pliers to bend the metal. =D

My tool selection is limited.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meinhof;14827049*
> The spot coolers are decent. Three settings for them. Not that loud, air flow is 15/18/22 cfm.
> 
> The gpu used to fit with my old mobo, but with this new one it did not, so I used some pliers to bend the metal. =D
> 
> My tool selection is limited.


thanks for the info







I might have to look out for one of these until my crosshair V arrives.

you should totally add that photo to the ghetto rigging shenanigans

being an Engineer I love ghetto rigging so much there's nothing out there that can't be fixed with either a hammer,duct tape or zip ties.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Looks like i have some work to do today! my I/O panel arrived from CM, going to have to take a good old look under the hood for this, aswell as undo most of my wiring! this is what they sent me:


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;14828412*
> Looks like i have some work to do today! my I/O panel arrived from CM, going to have to take a good old look under the hood for this, aswell as undo most of my wiring! this is what they sent me:


you going sleeve the cables whilst its out? also what was wrong with you old I/O panel?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14828481*
> you going sleeve the cables whilst its out? also what was wrong with you old I/O panel?


Nope, i don't have any sleeving to do it with, but in hindsight you've made me wish i'd gotten some while i was waiting for the I/O panel lol! oh and the old one got broken by me being clumsy and standing on the wires for my headset one day, jack sensoring on the headphone jack doesn't work anymore and the mic jack is slightly screwed too, but CM don't know i did it myself, otherwise i'd be £20 out of pocket right now lol
and besides, there was something wrong with the original I/O panel from the get go, see this post in the our thread for what was wrong


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;14828628*
> Nope, i don't have any sleeving to do it with, but in hindsight you've made me wish i'd gotten some while i was waiting for the I/O panel lol! oh and the old one got broken by me being clumsy and standing on the wires for my headset one day, jack sensoring on the headphone jack doesn't work anymore and the mic jack is slightly screwed too, but CM don't know i did it myself, otherwise i'd be £20 out of pocket right now lol
> and besides, there was something wrong with the original I/O panel from the get go, see this post in the our thread for what was wrong


I must be very lucky as I have stood on my turtle beach wires no end of times and its still all right....Doesn't help that my rig sits in the middle of my living room









I also believe I have some sort of problem that is due to my front I/O panel but it sometimes causes my pc to fail to turn on i.e no lights no fan no beep no bios no nothing?







The only way I can get it to switch on is if I switch off the PSU and hold the power button down for 30 secs then wait 5 mins and then like magic its fine?

At first I thought it was the PSU as my original 350w was running close to its limit so I went out and bought a 600w corsair but it still did it so I RMA'd it twice with no luck. I got so fed up waiting for the PSU so i could at least use my pc I went out a bought a icute 1000w and have been using it ever since.

Anyone else experience this random fault with this case? I know it must be the case as i ran my system for a month out of the case making sure to switch it on and off at least 5 times and it never happened once.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


I must be very lucky as I have stood on my turtle beach wires no end of times and its still all right....Doesn't help that my rig sits in the middle of my living room









I also believe I have some sort of problem that is due to my front I/O panel but it sometimes causes my pc to fail to turn on i.e no lights no fan no beep no bios no nothing?







The only way I can get it to switch on is if I switch off the PSU and hold the power button down for 30 secs then wait 5 mins and then like magic its fine?

At first I thought it was the PSU as my original 350w was running close to its limit so I went out and bought a 600w corsair but it still did it so I RMA'd it twice with no luck. I got so fed up waiting for the PSU so i could at least use my pc I went out a bought a icute 1000w and have been using it ever since.

Anyone else experience this random fault with this case? I know it must be the case as i ran my system for a month out of the case making sure to switch it on and off at least 5 times and it never happened once.










the only thing i can think of is that you have a cable somewhere shorting onto the case itself, have you checked all the cables that run from the I/O panel for bare wires? and also, have you checked none of the motherboard standoffs are in the wrong position in the case? it does seem like you've got a short somewhere to me, time to strip it down and get checking


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14830029*
> I must be very lucky as I have stood on my turtle beach wires no end of times and its still all right....Doesn't help that my rig sits in the middle of my living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also believe I have some sort of problem that is due to my front I/O panel but it sometimes causes my pc to fail to turn on i.e no lights no fan no beep no bios no nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I can get it to switch on is if I switch off the PSU and hold the power button down for 30 secs then wait 5 mins and then like magic its fine?
> 
> At first I thought it was the PSU as my original 350w was running close to its limit so I went out and bought a 600w corsair but it still did it so I RMA'd it twice with no luck. I got so fed up waiting for the PSU so i could at least use my pc I went out a bought a icute 1000w and have been using it ever since.
> 
> Anyone else experience this random fault with this case? I know it must be the case as i ran my system for a month out of the case making sure to switch it on and off at least 5 times and it never happened once.


I get it sometimes but in more than one case. I switch the psu off for a minute then fire her up,i dont have short tho and my cables are sleeved. Personally i think its just one of those things switch related.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


I get it sometimes but in more than one case. I switch the psu off for a minute then fire her up,i dont have short tho and my cables are sleeved. Personally i think its just one of those things switch related.


this is different. dark's problem goes away when the machine is ran out of the case, that makes it an isolated problem with the case







i've never ran into issues with powering up any rig i've had, you have a problem if you can't power up without turning the psu off for a minute


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


I get it sometimes but in more than one case. I switch the psu off for a minute then fire her up,i dont have short tho and my cables are sleeved. Personally i think its just one of those things switch related.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


this is different. dark's problem goes away when the machine is ran out of the case, that makes it an isolated problem with the case







i've never ran into issues with powering up any rig i've had, you have a problem if you can't power up without turning the psu off for a minute










Thanks for the input guys










now you can see why I am confused as I have no problem with chaffed wires or with shorting as I have done a visual and continuity test with every wire on the system including my PSU and also done a resistance check and everything is fine. I have tested the switch also and the points do make good contact with no problems with resistance or anything









Its a shot in the dark but I am kinda swaying towards static build up in the I/O Plate or from the case somewhere causing some interface issues???
but that would at not effect my PSU so even IF my mobo didn't boot at least my lights and fans would still be on.....which doesn't happen









its the strangest thing and it is so annoying as I like to dabble with my clock speeds and ram but its been hindering me achieving 3.8ghz+ on an unlocked x3 450 as I don't like to reboot in case it happens again and messes something up or worse dies completely.

EDIT: I would like to add that this problem doesn't happen all the time just very occasionally but its very embarrassing when it happens at a lan party as it makes you look like a total n00b...which i consider myself not


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


this is different. dark's problem goes away when the machine is ran out of the case, that makes it an isolated problem with the case







i've never ran into issues with powering up any rig i've had, you have a problem if you can't power up without turning the psu off for a minute










Its not all the time and its not a problem. Its once in every 20 starts or so

As i said its *switch* issue related to the case. i have had 3 psu's in just this rig alone,every one did this when switched on. 
Its not a good quality switch and trips some protection inside the PSU,hence the switch off.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


Thanks for the input guys









now you can see why I am confused as I have no problem with chaffed wires or with shorting as I have done a visual and continuity test with every wire on the system including my PSU and also done a resistance check and everything is fine. I have tested the switch also and the points do make good contact with no problems with resistance or anything









Its a shot in the dark but I am kinda swaying towards static build up in the I/O Plate or from the case somewhere causing some interface issues???
but that would at not effect my PSU so even IF my mobo didn't boot at least my lights and fans would still be on.....which doesn't happen









its the strangest thing and it is so annoying as I like to dabble with my clock speeds and ram but its been hindering me achieving 3.8ghz+ on an unlocked x3 450 as I don't like to reboot in case it happens again and messes something up or worse dies completely.

EDIT: I would like to add that this problem doesn't happen all the time just very occasionally but its very embarrassing when it happens at a lan party as it makes you look like a total n00b...which i consider myself not










that does indeed seem like a wierd problem! if it was static buildup in the I/O plate, we'd be seeing that problem more often i would think! i know that when i fixed my problem i'd insulated directly underneath the pcb for the whole I/O panel for good measure, maybe worth a shot?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Its not all the time and its not a problem. Its once in every 20 starts or so

As i said its *switch* issue related to the case. i have had 3 psu's in just this rig alone,every one did this when switched on. 
Its not a good quality switch and trips some protection inside the PSU,hence the switch off.


get the power switch replaced then, the fact is it shouldnt happen at all, my psu is a good quality one, and i don't mean yours isn't, but if my power switch was of total crap quality i'm pretty sure my psu would be picking up on that, but it doesn't, i can reboot and power down all day long and nothing would go wrong


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Its not all the time and its not a problem. Its once in every 20 starts or so

As i said its *switch* issue related to the case. i have had 3 psu's in just this rig alone,every one did this when switched on. 
Its not a good quality switch and trips some protection inside the PSU,hence the switch off.


I am afraid its not the switch I have *fully* tested the switch, besides this can happen when a restart the system from windows and it fails to turn on again...i can tell when its done its funky power off thing as I can hear my hard drives abruptly spin down..and i have not even touched the button.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


that does indeed seem like a wierd problem! if it was static buildup in the I/O plate, we'd be seeing that problem more often i would think! I know that when i fixed my problem i'd insulated directly underneath the pcb for the whole I/O panel for good measure, maybe worth a shot?










I think I will try that as like you say its worth a shot







what did you use? ordinary electrical tape or something stronger?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


get the power switch replaced then, the fact is it shouldnt happen at all, my psu is a good quality one, and i don't mean yours isn't, but if my power switch was of total crap quality i'm pretty sure my psu would be picking up on that, but it doesn't, i can reboot and power down all day long and nothing would go wrong










I totally agree that my PSU is not brilliant but the same problem happened with my corsair 600W which I had sent off twice thinking it was that causing the problem... In fact i still have it in its box they sent it back to me in







but i am too lazy to change it back at the moment as it is non modular and i dont want to redo all my cable management again









Thanks for all the input guys as you can clearly tell its bugging me but I am a firm believer that several minds get the job done better so any ideas are greatly welcomed.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


I am afraid its not the switch I have *fully* tested the switch, besides this can happen when a restart the system from windows and it fails to turn on again...i can tell when its done its funky power off thing as I can hear my hard drives abruptly spin down..and i have not even touched the button.









I think I will try that as like you say its worth a shot







what did you use? ordinary electrical tape or something stronger?

I totally agree that my PSU is not brilliant but the same problem happened with my corsair 600W which I had sent off twice thinking it was that causing the problem... In fact i still have it in its box they sent it back to me in







but i am too lazy to change it back at the moment as it is non modular and i dont want to redo all my cable management again









Thanks for all the input guys as you can clearly tell its bugging me but I am a firm believer that several minds get the job done better so any ideas are greatly welcomed.


i just used a couple of layers of generic black insulation tape, did the trick! not had a single reboot since i did it







and i agree that it's not your psu, if anything your psu is protecting your system by not allowing it to be powered up, the plot thickens!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


i just used a couple of layers of generic black insulation tape, did the trick! not had a single reboot since i did it







and i agree that it's not your psu, if anything your psu is protecting your system by not allowing it to be powered up, the plot thickens!










tell me about it!







where's Sherlock Holmes and Dr Watson when you need them?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14833376*
> tell me about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's Sherlock Holmes and Dr Watson when you need them?


yeah because your machine is fitting the whole Moriarty thing right now isn't it lol


----------



## VoodooActual

Scout Newbie Ahoy..
Am I allowed in yet? Just ordered my rig.. seems like a cracking case!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooActual;14834180*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scout Newbie Ahoy..
> Am I allowed in yet? Just ordered my rig.. seems like a cracking case!


aslong as you post some pics when it arrives!







newbies are always welcome here, and yes it is indeed one cracking case, and this forum has a lot of cracking info for you to get even more out of it


----------



## VoodooActual

Of course! It's 'Dispatching soon'.. You'll have to wait for those pictures, It's painful for me -.-

Whilst I'm waiting, I'm thinking to add two fans on the window to cool my GTX 470 SLi's off (Trust me, SRS heat..). Are any recommended to a total fan n00bz0rz?


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VoodooActual*


Of course! It's 'Dispatching soon'.. You'll have to wait for those pictures, It's painful for me -.-

Whilst I'm waiting, I'm thinking to add two fans on the window to cool my GTX 470 SLi's off (Trust me, SRS heat..). Are any recommended to a total fan n00bz0rz?


I have no idea what the best fans are but being a fellow noctua owner I can tell you will only be able to fit one fan on the window because the cooler is huge and it covers the top fan grill.


----------



## unimatrixzero

welcome voodoo actual. Whichever fan you choose,run it at 7volts so you don't get turbulance noise from the window. It is a common problem


----------



## jjsparx

Hi,

I am a new owner of the Scout case, so far I am pretty impressed with the build quality and styling. I have one issue that I hope someone can help me with:

I have searched high and low for an answer to this question and cannot find anyone with the same situation. Basically I have purchased some after market LED fans that include an on/off switch on the body of the fan, these I thought would be an excellent replacement for the existing fans and still keep the LED on/off switch function on the front panel.

My only problem is that I cannot work out which wires to cut into to maintain the on/off switch - I presume that I can simply snip the switch off the after market fan and wire it into the existing wiring for the CM stock fans.

To make matters slightly more complicated I am planning to run these fans with PWM control on the motherboard, but power them from the PSU. I have purchased this product:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CB-031-AK&utm_source=froogle

This appears to give me power to the fans from the PSU (not stressing the motherboard's power) and the ability to run the fans at different speeds depending on load via connection to the motherboard 4 pin PWM header.

The above bit I can work out on my own, it's just the replacing of the stock fans and the wiring to the LEDs that I can't figure out. Any help with this is greatly appreciated.

Many thanks in advance,

Jamie


----------



## VoodooActual

Quote:


> I have no idea what the best fans are but being a fellow noctua owner I can tell you will only be able to fit one fan on the window because the cooler is huge and it covers the top fan grill.


Quote:


> welcome voodoo actual. Whichever fan you choose,run it at 7volts so you don't get turbulance noise from the window. It is a common problem


Thanks for the advice guys, I'm just going to stick with Gentle Typhoons, heard so many great things about them. Also heard about that top-fan thing, I haven't got my CPU cooler yet, but it's making me think about getting a water/smaller air cooler, 'Cos seriously, I've got two OEM GTX 470's (One arrived today, saving up for my second now.. Aria shipped quick, I'm tempted to stop buying from amazon and keep it up with Aria) so the Cooling is a major issue for them as they produce a craptonne of heat (or so I'm told). Also, will I need a fan controller to run them at 7v? (Fan n00b I said







)


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsparx;14856197*
> Hi,
> I have searched high and low for an answer to this question and cannot find anyone with the same situation. Basically I have purchased some after market LED fans that include an on/off switch on the body of the fan, these I thought would be an excellent replacement for the existing fans and still keep the LED on/off switch function on the front panel.
> 
> My only problem is that I cannot work out which wires to cut into to maintain the on/off switch - I presume that I can simply snip the switch off the after market fan and wire it into the existing wiring for the CM stock fans.
> 
> To make matters slightly more complicated I am planning to run these fans with PWM control on the motherboard, but power them from the PSU. I have purchased this product:
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CB-031-AK&utm_source=froogle


i asked a similar question hope my experiences help you out:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14571736*
> i've got a question...
> if i were to buy a 3rd red LED fan could i use one of these splitters to connect it to the cables already in place for the other 2 fans so that the lights would work from the switch at the front??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000;14571786*
> No, the cable used to control the fan lights is proprietary.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14571829*
> is there some kind of go around that doesn't require too much know-how when it comes to cabling?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;14575845*
> The possiblity of dimming could be possible but Highly improbable.. You don't need to solder anything. Just cut the wire above the prorietary plug and Use Number 18 or smaller shrink. Put the shrink on the wire first then connect the positive to positive and the negitive to the negitive. Twist the wires with your hand and then use a BIC lighter to melt the shrink around the connection.. It's really easy and not Fatal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.. Congrats Doctor.. Love those rectal exams..


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooActual;14856826*
> Thanks for the advice guys, I'm just going to stick with Gentle Typhoons, heard so many great things about them. Also heard about that top-fan thing, I haven't got my CPU cooler yet, but it's making me think about getting a water/smaller air cooler, 'Cos seriously, I've got two OEM GTX 470's (One arrived today, saving up for my second now.. Aria shipped quick, I'm tempted to stop buying from amazon and keep it up with Aria) so the Cooling is a major issue for them as they produce a craptonne of heat (or so I'm told). Also, will I need a fan controller to run them at 7v? (Fan n00b I said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


If you are ditching the noctua I would say you could use the splitter with the resistor that comes with the kit, then just replace the ends with molex connectors. you would effectivley have a choice of voltages between the pins... You would need to check out what the value of the resistor is and do some ohms law calculations to work out what the final output to the fans would be.

That's just an idea, without doing the calculations I couldn't tell you if it would work or not but in theory it would lower the speed of your fans enough to prevent any noise through the window.

Hope that helps.

EDIT: you could even use the system fan socket on your motherboard if you don't fancy making connections.


----------



## nicoclaus

Hi everybody, here's my cm scout, some ideas are inspired by yours, like the cover of the hdds, of course the dust isn't part of the case, it will be removed very soon =)
Greetings from uruguay


----------



## dteg

is that a mirror in the bottom of your case?


----------



## nicoclaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14859490*
> is that a mirror in the bottom of your case?


yes, it's a mirror


----------



## imh073p

Welcome to the Club! Nice hard drive cover. The scout is a great case. Looks like that 24 pin is in a horrible place.


----------



## Wabbit16

Nice work with the Intel sticker on the PSU


----------



## jjsparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14857734*
> i asked a similar question hope my experiences help you out: i've got a question...if i were to buy a 3rd red LED fan could i use one of these splitters to connect it to the cables already in place for the other 2 fans so that the lights would work from the switch at the front??


Thanks for the input, although this isn't quite what I'm doing as I am replacing the stock fans and just need to tap into the led switch on the case. The power on the fans and leds will be handled by the PSU and motherboard.

Any other input on this?

Having had a better look at the connections, I can see that there is a red and black wire running from the rear LED fan and the front LED fan that merge into a set of green + white and red+black wires, these then go directly to the switch with a couple of resistors on the green+white cable.

It looks like I can just snip the black and red wires from the existing fans and connect them to my switch wires coming from the new fans. Is this correct?

Also if I wanted to add a 3rd LED fan with the same control from the front panel can I just add to the existing wires and daisy chain without any issues? The only reason I mention this is because of the resistors in place for just two of the LED fans, if I add a third fan to the mix will the resistors cope?

Many thanks,

Jamie


----------



## nicoclaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;14863129*
> Welcome to the Club! Nice hard drive cover. The scout is a great case. Looks like that 24 pin is in a horrible place.


that's true, the 24pin aren't in the best place, i can't find a way to hide those cables... in the next motherboard i will take care of this detail.


----------



## jjsparx

Just to update I have created a very crude wiring diagram for the fans on this case. Can anyone help with my original request?


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsparx;14868567*
> Just to update I have created a very crude wiring diagram for the fans on this case. Can anyone help with my original request?


Do you know what voltage L.E.D's you are going to be adding? as I think the switch is only 5v, So if you got 12v L.E.D's you are going to have to wire a relay in paralleled with the output of the light control to get both the original 5v system and the 12v system to be operated with one switch.

Is that the idea you had in mind?....sorry if it is not, your last couple of posts where confusing kinda confusing to me.










Edit: one resistor is fine for a few L.E.D's wired in series...they have to have at least a 1k resistor in the circuit otherwise they would blow the lights. so you "should" be able to add to it with no problems.

.......I hated electrical studies at uni.....so glad i only have to study mechanical now


----------



## jjsparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14868991*
> Do you know what voltage L.E.D's you are going to be adding? as I think the switch is only 5v, So if you got 12v L.E.D's you are going to have to wire a relay in paralleled with the output of the light control to get both the original 5v system and the 12v system to be operated with one switch.
> 
> Is that the idea you had in mind?....sorry if it is not, your last couple of posts where confusing kinda confusing to me.


I'm pretty confused as well so that probably doesn't help my explanations.









To put it as simply as I can, I have removed the Scout's two LED fans and intend to replace them with different LED fans. These fans have their own switch to turn the LEDs off so I just need to wire the two wires from the switch on the fans into two wires on the diagram in order to keep the LED on/off functionality of the Scout case. My question is which wires do I need to tap into?

As far as I can tell I can snip the red and black wires (as in the picture below) attach them to the switch wires on the new fans and keep the LED on/off function of the fans. I am ignoring the power to the fans at the moment, I will sort that once I know this will work.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsparx;14869470*
> I'm pretty confused as well so that probably doesn't help my explanations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put it as simply as I can, I have removed the Scout's two LED fans and intend to replace them with different LED fans. These fans have their own switch to turn the LEDs off so I just need to wire the two wires from the switch on the fans into two wires on the diagram in order to keep the LED on/off functionality of the Scout case. My question is which wires do I need to tap into?
> 
> As far as I can tell I can snip the red and black wires (as in the picture below) attach them to the switch wires on the new fans and keep the LED on/off function of the fans. I am ignoring the power to the fans at the moment, I will sort that once I know this will work.


ok I think I kinda possibly maybe see where you are coming from now.....that should be fine as you are not adding any additional lighted fans to the system. In effect all you would be doing is replacing the switch that is supplied with the fans with the switch from the storm I/O panel.

you DO however need to find out what voltage the new leds require as if it is more then the original storm fans lights you will need to wire in an additional relay to the output of the storm light switch... the requirements should be printed on the box the fans are supplied with? if not maybe on the sticker on the fan????

post the results of the voltages and I will draw up a diagram of how you would need to wire up the relay if it is needed.

hope that clears the mist alittle


----------



## ROM3000

It would technically work to tap into the red and black LED wires, but you must take into account whether or not the new LEDs require a 5V or 12V source. The way the switch in the scout is wired, it will only provide 5V.

Edit: I didn't see that darkstar already answered the question.


----------



## jjsparx

Thanks guys.

Quote:



you DO however need to find out what voltage the new leds require


I am having real difficulty saying for certain what the voltage on the LEDs is. On the back of the fan it just states DC 12V 0.40A, now this could just be referring to the fan's power, but as it only has one power lead unlike the Scout case fans that are split, maybe both the fan and the LEDs are 12V?

Is there any test I can do to find out? I'm sure I have a volt meter or something similar, can I use this to find out? You'll have to excuse my ignorance on this, I haven't studied electronics since I was at school!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsparx*


Thanks guys.

I am having real difficulty saying for certain what the voltage on the LEDs is. On the back of the fan it just states DC 12V 0.40A, now this could just be referring to the fan's power, but as it only has one power lead unlike the Scout case fans that are split, maybe both the fan and the LEDs are 12V?

Is there any test I can do to find out? I'm sure I have a volt meter or something similar, can I use this to find out? You'll have to excuse my ignorance on this, I haven't studied electronics since I was at school!


you gotta cut the blocks off the fans anyway right? find a spare molex plug on your psu the just touch the wires on the molex plug pins . keep black to black and then try red to red....if it doesn't light up try red(fan) to yellow(molex plug) red is 5v to my knowledge and yellow is 12v.

then let us know which one it lights up on.

BE VERY CAREFUL NOT TO SHORT ACROSS MULTIPLE PINS as this will trip your psu out and could ruin your fan.

also dont hold the lights on there for too long as could blow the leds.

also do 5v before trying 12v.

EDIT: thats how i would do it....its worked out pretty well for me so far


----------



## jjsparx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


you gotta cut the blocks off the fans anyway right?


I'm only cutting into the switch wires, which are separate. I just tried to power up my PSU with just the 5V/12V molex connected (motherboard and CPU not plugged in yet as I am trying to sort the case before I put everything in it). It wouldn't turn on at all so I presume that it has a safety cut out if you don't have the mother board connected or my PSU has suddenly become dead!

Looking at the molex adaptor that came with the fan, it only has two wires connected the yellow and black, so this would indicate that both the LED and fans runs off 12V.

What do I need to do now I know that 5V from the case switch is not enough? Wish I hadn't started this now!


----------



## darkstar585

Yeah you can't run a psu without the motherboard attached...it's a safety feature

Ok it's safe to say you have two options in your diagram if you follow where the molex plug is providing power via the red wire on the molex plug...you now need to cut that as you will no longer need the 5v feed and replace it with a 12v feed from the yellow wire on the molex plug... Fairly straight forward just one wire needs swapped.

The other option is to install a relay so you gain a 12v circuit as well as maintain the 5v circuit...alittle more complicated and you probably will not need that for your setup.

Unfortunatly I am typing this now on my iPhone as I am in bed at the moment (how's that for dedication to OCN and CMSSC







). But if you are still confused please feel free to post that and I will draw up a diagram in the morning for you.


----------



## jjsparx

Quote:



Yeah you can't run a psu without the motherboard attached...it's a safety feature


Phew! I thought something might be wrong!

With regards to your suggestion about swapping the yellow wire and the red wire, I think I know what you mean, but before I go ahead and cut anything a diagram may help.

Many thanks for your help on this. I am now off to bed too! I have spent so many hours just looking up fans and wiring that I need to rest my tired brain.

I look forward to seeing your suggestion tomorrow and finally getting this sorted once and for all!

Cheers


----------



## dteg

i'm looking forward to seeing more diagrams, these wiring diagrams of the scout will really help me in my future plans..


----------



## johnadams

i just got my storm scout yesterday. i would post some pics, but my cables look like crap (antec tpq-850 is hard to work with). I've ordered $57 in braided extensions from frozencpu so I should have pics up in a few days.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnadams*


i just got my storm scout yesterday. i would post some pics, but my cables look like crap (antec tpq-850 is hard to work with). I've ordered $57 in braided extensions from frozencpu so I should have pics up in a few days.


Great ... Looking forward to the pics.. I know the stuff your talkin about. That is gonna make it look good. Welcome to the CMSSC.


----------



## dteg

my CPU should arrive tomorrow and i'm going to start my build sometime tomorrow afternoon or saturday afternoon, i'll officially join and post pics once i'm done


----------



## darkstar585

Right Im Back

I have finished some diagrams using ye old ms paint







(dont laugh at my weak skills with paint)










as you can see I have simply moved the red wire on the female molex plug to the yellow 12v side of the plug. I recommend you use a paper clip and simply pull out the pins from the plug and change its location to this image, it would look much neater and will also guarantee a solid connection with no risk of shorting out....google "how to sleeve cables" and there will be videos on how to remove pins if you are not sure.

Now if you want to run a 12v lighting circuit whilst maintaining the 5v circuit you will need to invest in a solid state relay. This device will allow the 5v circuit to switch on the 12v circuit whilst keeping the two circuits separate and as it is placed on the output of cm storm scout lighting switch it can all be controlled by the press of the magic button.

I have also done a simple circuit to show how you would typically connect this to the current system.









you would also need to purchase a couple of extra resistors to help prevent and L.E.D's from blowing.

I hope that clears the confusion and let me know if my diagrams are wrong/don't make sense.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams;14872218*
> i just got my storm scout yesterday. i would post some pics, but my cables look like crap (antec tpq-850 is hard to work with). I've ordered $57 in braided extensions from frozencpu so I should have pics up in a few days.


Looking forward to those pics! Sleeving makes a PC look sooooo good!


----------



## jjsparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14876226*
> Right Im Back
> 
> I have finished some diagrams using ye old ms paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dont laugh at my weak skills with paint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see I have simply moved the red wire on the female molex plug to the yellow 12v side of the plug. I recommend you use a paper clip and simply pull out the pins from the plug and change its location to this image, it would look much neater and will also guarantee a solid connection with no risk of shorting out....google "how to sleeve cables" and there will be videos on how to remove pins if you are not sure.
> 
> Now if you want to run a 12v lighting circuit whilst maintaining the 5v circuit you will need to invest in a solid state relay. This device will allow the 5v circuit to switch on the 12v circuit whilst keeping the two circuits separate and as it is placed on the output of cm storm scout lighting switch it can all be controlled by the press of the magic button.
> 
> I have also done a simple circuit to show how you would typically connect this to the current system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would also need to purchase a couple of extra resistors to help prevent and L.E.D's from blowing.
> 
> I hope that clears the confusion and let me know if my diagrams are wrong/don't make sense.


Hi Darkstar,

Thank you so much for those diagrams, it really makes sense to me now. I think the bottom diagram is a bit of overkill for me at the moment (especially with my limited knowledge), although it will be worth keeping for future reference.

With regards to the top diagram, it seems like a really simple swap, just move the red wires from the red side into the yellow side and that's it. Not wanting to complicate things further, but if I wanted to add just one more LED on/off fan to the set-up what would I need to do with regards to the wiring? Would I be able to just tap into one of the new fans wiring and "piggy back" off that (as in the pic below) or would I need a separate resistor to wire in?

Many thanks again,

Jamie


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsparx;14877363*
> Hi Darkstar,
> 
> Thank you so much for those diagrams, it really makes sense to me now. I think the bottom diagram is a bit of overkill for me at the moment (especially with my limited knowledge), although it will be worth keeping for future reference.
> 
> With regards to the top diagram, it seems like a really simple swap, just move the red wires from the red side into the yellow side and that's it. Not wanting to complicate things further, but if I wanted to add just one more LED on/off fan to the set-up what would I need to do with regards to the wiring? Would I be able to just tap into one of the new fans wiring and "piggy back" off that (as in the pic below) or would I need a separate resistor to wire in?
> 
> Many thanks again,
> 
> Jamie


yep thats it


----------



## jjsparx

Excellent, thanks for that. I wasn't sure if running two led fans off the same resistor would cause a problem. Also I presume that it won't affect the resistors that I'm now running the switch on 12V instead of 5V?

I will see if I have time to test all this at the weekend and post back with my results. Hopefully I don't blow anything up in the process!

Cheers,

Jamie


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


Right Im Back

I have finished some diagrams using ye old ms paint







(dont laugh at my weak skills with paint)










as you can see I have simply moved the red wire on the female molex plug to the yellow 12v side of the plug. I recommend you use a paper clip and simply pull out the pins from the plug and change its location to this image, it would look much neater and will also guarantee a solid connection with no risk of shorting out....google "how to sleeve cables" and there will be videos on how to remove pins if you are not sure.

Now if you want to run a 12v lighting circuit whilst maintaining the 5v circuit you will need to invest in a solid state relay. This device will allow the 5v circuit to switch on the 12v circuit whilst keeping the two circuits separate and as it is placed on the output of cm storm scout lighting switch it can all be controlled by the press of the magic button.

I have also done a simple circuit to show how you would typically connect this to the current system. 









you would also need to purchase a couple of extra resistors to help prevent and L.E.D's from blowing.

I hope that clears the confusion and let me know if my diagrams are wrong/don't make sense.










Excellent diagram and explanation, Rep+!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsparx*


Excellent, thanks for that. I wasn't sure if running two led fans off the same resistor would cause a problem. Also I presume that it won't affect the resistors that I'm now running the switch on 12V instead of 5V?

I will see if I have time to test all this at the weekend and post back with my results. Hopefully I don't blow anything up in the process!

Cheers,

Jamie


It should be fine as L.E.D's draw very little power but without knowing you exact specs for the lights I couldn't really say....if in doubt pick up a 1k resistor from a electrical store for pennies.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Excellent diagram and explanation, Rep+!










Thank you







I wasn't sure if I made it clear enough...started looking like a London underground map to me


----------



## dteg

i figure i better ask this while its still fresh in your mind, although i won't be attempting it anytime soon. (not nearly enough tools here in my dorm room =/) i plan to add another LED fan to the door of the case and i also want to attempt strikers wind tunnel mod using LED fans. could i use that same wire split method to control the lights or would i have to go the extremely hard looking way with the relay..
if it makes any difference i can do without the fan on the door


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14882724*
> i figure i better ask this while its still fresh in your mind, although i won't be attempting it anytime soon. (not nearly enough tools here in my dorm room =/) i plan to add another LED fan to the door of the case and i also want to attempt strikers wind tunnel mod using LED fans. could i use that same wire split method to control the lights or would i have to go the extremely hard looking way with the relay..
> if it makes any difference i can do without the fan on the door


Again without knowing the specs of the fans I wouldn't know.

Personally I would say the relay system is a far better option if you plan on adding a ton of 12v lights to the circuit as it would put next to no stress on the switch and it would be far less likely to burn it out as well.

The Relay system I drew is really not that complicated....if you follow it with you finger you will see it only requires you adding two extra wires, a +12v (in yellow) and an Earth for the return on your 12v system(its in purple in my diagram but in real life you would make it black)

Wiring up the relay would also be a walk in the park. As you can see from this example there is only 4 pins to connect and all you are doing is adding them in-line.








5V ON = 12V ON
5V OFF = 12V OFF

Also using a relay would allow for other 12v devices to be able to be switched on and off at will like the inverters from a cold cathode....and depending on what relay you use you could even create a circuit that could switch on and off a 110/230v ac device like your speakers or even your desk lamp...all from the touch of a button from your rig.


----------



## dteg

in the other diagram the purple doesn't actually connect to the relay though, it connects to the molex... would i have to connect it to the relay or just follow the first diagram and be a happy camper. forgive me for taking so long to understand this i'm a complete noob at wiring...


----------



## Robilar

Did some wire management clean up on my Scout.

I think I'm getting to the point of diminishing returns... not many places left to hide wires.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14889263*
> in the other diagram the purple doesn't actually connect to the relay though, it connects to the molex... would i have to connect it to the relay or just follow the first diagram and be a happy camper. forgive me for taking so long to understand this i'm a complete noob at wiring...


No you are right.. The purple doesn't go through the relay but you need a negative (earth) for the return on any circuit otherwise it will not work.

Think of DC current like connecting a bulb to a AA battery if you only connect the positive side, the bulb will not light up, it is only when you complete the circuit the bulb lights up.

Now think of my relay circuit in the same way...sure you have power from the molex plug through the relay to the lights but without a negative to return nothing would work. So that is why we add the second purple wire to return everything back to earth.

You could connect the earth to the black wire already in place to simplify things but that would mean two different voltages having a common earth and from my experience that's never a good thing


----------



## dteg

well thanks for the help so far +rep, i've bookmarked this page for when i actually attempt this. if i get lost during the process i'll be sure to post though


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14889548*
> well thanks for the help so far +rep, i've bookmarked this page for when i actually attempt this. if i get lost during the process i'll be sure to post though


thank you







no worries post or pm me if you have any difficulties.


----------



## dteg

well i finally finished the physical part of my build today. my SSD seems to be dead though, so i haven't installed an OS and started using it as yet.

















i didn't have any screws long enough to hold in the LED fan that comes with the scout so i did a bit of ghetto rigging:


----------



## Paddiruku

I just finished my false floor and HDD mod for my scout. The top part I used to cover the psu probably needs to cover more, but feel free to leave any other criticism (posting a link to my build log for all the pics):

http://www.overclock.net/14893873-post17.html


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14893877*
> well i finally finished the physical part of my build today. my SSD seems to be dead though, so i haven't installed an OS and started using it as yet.


looks good! sorry to hear about the ssd.

I would run the USB head and I/O cables under the motherboard as it makes for a much and you would score a solid 9/10 there on rate my cables if you did.

I am picky with cables as I used to work as a vehicle audio specialist for I.C.E and I had to hide everything so now if I see a cable out of place at home or I go mad

I cant wait to get my crosshair V which is currently on backorder then I could finally hide my sata cables as would you believe gigabyte would place all the ports facing up in-line with the pcie 16 slot...what were they thinking? Almost broke off one of the ports trying to keep my minimum of four sata cables for my raid 0.


















Rant over


----------



## dteg

my god, that build looks so clean.. must imitate now..


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paddiruku;14893923*
> I just finished my false floor and HDD mod for my scout. The top part I used to cover the psu probably needs to cover more, but feel free to leave any other criticism (posting a link to my build log for all the pics):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/14893873-post17.html


That's a really tidy scout


----------



## dteg

sigh dark, there i am trying to imitate your wiring and i'm wondering to myself why does his look so much cleaner and easier to wire... then it hit me it's cuz you're cheating... microATX board -______- anyways i think i got it to look like yours


----------



## BrotherAli

Just received my storm scout....i love it.

Is running the stock fans at 5v bad? My system is almost silent and the fans are WAY too loud for me.

Another question is running bunch of molex spliters bad? I want to buy a speed controller later on but I went over budget so seeing if you guys think this will work long term without harming the PSU or fans (assuming psu wont care since im using 5v verses the traditional 7v mod). Incase it matters PSU is the 400W antec neo eco:


----------



## BrotherAli

And BTW what I meant by the "already owned 3 pin connector"; is its a molex to molex+3 pin connector that I modified to be 5V.


----------



## jashton

I'm officially a Storm Scout owner! I receive my new Intel Build on Wednesday so I will be sure to post some progress pictures.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrotherAli;14896101*
> Just received my storm scout....i love it.
> 
> Is running the stock fans at 5v bad? My system is almost silent and the fans are WAY too loud for me.
> 
> Another question is running bunch of molex spliters bad? I want to buy a speed controller later on but I went over budget so seeing if you guys think this will work long term without harming the PSU or fans (assuming psu wont care since im using 5v verses the traditional 7v mod). Incase it matters PSU is the 400W antec neo eco:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrotherAli;14896823*
> And BTW what I meant by the "already owned 3 pin connector"; is its a molex to molex+3 pin connector that I modified to be 5V.


using a splitter would be fine for that job but your fans will be really slow....almost "this is pointless" slow


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14895176*
> sigh dark, there i am trying to imitate your wiring and i'm wondering to myself why does his look so much cleaner and easier to wire... then it hit me it's cuz you're cheating... microATX board -______- anyways i think i got it to look like yours


i would say its harder to hide the wiring on a microATX board in a mid tower but I will hold judgment on that until my ATX arrives









looking very good now. I likey a lot


----------



## B NEGATIVE

That video card is bending down badly.....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14897315*
> i would say its harder to hide the wiring on a microATX board in a mid tower


makes no difference,it all goes behind the mobo tray anyway....only the bottom connectors are exposed more.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14897624*
> That video card is bending down badly.....


My MSI TF2 6870 does too, not really much i could think of to get it to sit straight, unless i buy a back plate or bracket.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;14900532*
> My MSI TF2 6870 does too, not really much i could think of to get it to sit straight, unless i buy a back plate or bracket.


yea, i tried a few things trying to get it to sit up, including using the screws on the side but nothing seems to keep it up.. i might have to pull some ghetto rigging on it...


----------



## BrotherAli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14897305*
> using a splitter would be fine for that job but your fans will be really slow....almost "this is pointless" slow


Thanks...And yeah I know, I have a pretty cool system just need alittle breeze (no HDD only a SSD, no video card, ect).


----------



## dteg

no video card? what kind of specs does your system have..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;14900532*
> My MSI TF2 6870 does too, not really much i could think of to get it to sit straight, unless i buy a back plate or bracket.


Take the power cables up and over the top maybe?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14901211*
> Take the power cables up and over the top maybe?


i just put a screw in a few different holes over by the pci-e bracket and found a slot that works, seems to be holding up pretty decently now..


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14889338*


Looks good. One suggestion I have is run the front panel USB cables through the holes behind the PSU. You could also move the HDDs up. That would hide a lot of the cables behind the HDDs.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14894048*


Clean!







Impressive cable management!


----------



## gorkoracing

I've been a Scout owner for about a month now. I'm slowly buying all my pieces for my build to play SW:TOR. So far my list is
Storm Scout case
8gb blue Vengence Corsair RAM
2tb HDD
500gb HDD from one of my old bricks
500w (600peak) rocketfish psu (got on sale months ago not sure if i'm gonna keep it)
swapped the 2 red fans for blue CM fans (gonna have to figure out the wiring as its diff)
MSI P67A-GD65 B3 mobo (arriving today)
OCZ Solid 3 SLD3-25SAT3-60G 2.5" 60GB SATA III MLC (purchased this morning $50 shipped on Newegg)


----------



## linkin93

Don't get that crappy PSU. Get an Antec/Corsair/Seasonic/XFX/Silverstone and don't look back.

Don't re-use the HDD either as it will bring down system speed, though with an SSD it will make an okay storage drive.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Oh Hai guys, been a whilse since I posted in here
Since last I've upgraded my Setup quite a bit, I've also modded my Scout even further than before.

The new Specs for the Marine are the following;
Intel Core i5 2500k (Still with the old trustworthy EK Supreme with the 360 rad, recently cleaned the block with 2 Molar Nitric Acid HNO3, like ketchup but 100 times more effective), a ASUS Sabertooth P67 Motherboard, 8 gigs of Corsair Vengeance RAM, a 120 Gig Corsair Force 3 SSD, a 500gb Samsung drive and a 2tb Western Digital for storage, the PSU is the same as before the Corsair HX750, the DVD drive is now a proper external Drive from Lacie and the GPU is the GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozer II from MSI

Also planing on swapping my 3 Xigmatek fans in the front too 3 http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trbllows1.html









Will post pictures later, proper pictures that is 8D

Reusing an old HDD is acceptable aslong as it's not the primary drive, I right now am using my old 500gb drive too store games and stuff that I don't prioritize as much as SC2, BF3 and Skyrim (these 3 will end up on my SSD, SC2 is already there and damn, from klick too login in 3 seconds)


----------



## bsilent

What's up guys. I'm new to overclock.net I must say, this forum is awesome. Here are some pics of my Scout.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

bsilent...I love your Scout...









the paint in the handle looks perfect


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsilent;14912968*


Oh white scout!!














Very nice work!! rep+


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsilent;14912968*
> What's up guys. I'm new to overclock.net I must say, this forum is awesome. Here are some pics of my Scout.


i want this and i want it now.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsilent;14912968*
> What's up guys. I'm new to overclock.net I must say, this forum is awesome. Here are some pics of my Scout.


I am glad you painted this white as it would hide the stains I would make on it








LOVE IT


----------



## bsilent

I really appreciate the comments. Glad you guys like it!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsilent;14912968*
> What's up guys. I'm new to overclock.net I must say, this forum is awesome. Here are some pics of my Scout.


Talk about the white Knights!!! Beautiful work young man.








Welcome to the CMSSC! Make sure you fill out the Log on the first page or just take it from my sig!







Again; Nice work!!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsilent;14912968*
> What's up guys. I'm new to overclock.net I must say, this forum is awesome. Here are some pics of my Scout.


Nice white Scout. Now there are two.


----------



## DireLeon2010

That's fantastic!

Ok. The fan on my 5770 burned out. Took the card out and I could barely turn it with my finger. Since I've already made the mistake of trying to fix it myself, instead of returning it, does anybody know of a good aftermarket solution?

edit: Oh yeah, I've zip tied an old Zalman fan to it. Seems to work ok, looks like crap.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14918895*
> 
> Ok. The fan on my 5770 burned out. Took the card out and I could barely turn it with my finger. Since I've already made the mistake of trying to fix it myself, instead of returning it, does anybody know of a good aftermarket solution?
> 
> edit: Oh yeah, I've zip tied an old Zalman fan to it. Seems to work ok, looks like crap.


if you are only running one 5770 you could get one of these:-

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/vga/hr03reva/product_vga_cooler_hr03reva.htm

then you would have the option of keeping the zalman and have some EPIC temps then overclock.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14918895*
> 
> Ok. The fan on my 5770 burned out. Took the card out and I could barely turn it with my finger. Since I've already made the mistake of trying to fix it myself, instead of returning it, does anybody know of a good aftermarket solution?
> 
> edit: Oh yeah, I've zip tied an old Zalman fan to it. Seems to work ok, looks like crap.


I have the reference cooler for my 5870. Should be the same fan. You can have it for the shipping costs. I will not use it. I'm upgrading to a 6970 when I gets the money. PM me if you want it.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsilent;14912968*
> What's up guys. I'm new to overclock.net I must say, this forum is awesome. Here are some pics of my Scout.


Cracking Job,i like!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsilent;14912968*
> What's up guys. I'm new to overclock.net I must say, this forum is awesome. Here are some pics of my Scout.


Wow, that scout looks great in white, great mod! Rep+

Well I have been building several machines lately, migrated my new 2500K build into the Scout and my 2 I7 920/950 rigs to the NZXT Phantoms that I have acquired recently. I'll post some pics pretty soon. Happy to see the ol' Scout back in service!

Here is my old setup in the Scout, more to come.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14921027*
> I have the reference cooler for my 5870. Should be the same fan. You can have it for the shipping costs. I will not use it. I'm upgrading to a 6970 when I gets the money. PM me if you want it.


Thanks.







I think I'll go the aftermarket route tho. Just kind of confused as to what will work or not. This is the first time a gpu fan has ever gone out on me in 12 years. I'm trying not to pass judgement on HIS for this. I guess I've just been lucky up to this point.


----------



## whitebird89

Hello Everyone! This is my first post here in the Scout Owner's club. Hopefully my system is sufficient to gain me entrance!

I put some pics as attachments here. I know the wiring is kind of messy at the moment, but hopefully I can get that cleaned up soon.

I am doing some research right now into a watercooling system, and once I get that all figured out, I will post some new pics with that installed. (Anyone with some advice or experience is welcome to share!


----------



## darkstar585

Hi All

Been planning a few mods for my next big update next year (bulldozer woop woop) and I think I am going to down the water-cooled route.

Now I am a complete noob when it comes to water cooling but looking at a few peoples liquid builds on here I see it is rather tricky to fit a decent setup within the scout. I had a few hours free today to try and design a solution that will enable me to fit 2x360 rads and a possible 120 rad on the exhaust of the case if it is needed.

My plan is to build a second section that is riveted and bonded to the bottom of the case that will allow the fitment of the 2X360 rads. I would then route the pipes through the floor of the case near the hard drive mounts and then make a new custom PSU cover to still cover up the wires and general uglyness.










the frame of the addition will consist of 20x20x3mm steel angled iron that I will weld into this structure below:-










I will also weld two plates the the sides on the structure to allow for the radiators to be mounted on.

the radiators will both have 3 fans set out in push arrangement and the frame will also have 4 fans pulling air into the new box.









As you can see from the image above I have left some space at the front of the box to enable the fitment of the pump/pumps but if the temperature is not as brilliant as I hoped it would be there would still be the option of an additional fan.

expanded view of the set up









sorry the pictures are not very big would you believe it has taken 6 hours just to render these sizes! (I need a render farm or bulldozer badly)

my question to all you liquid coolers out there will this set up be enough as I will only run 3 fans per rad?

Also what would be the best way to plumb the rads into the system? i.e should I run them parallel with two splitters one for the hot and one for cold on the rads?

Or

Should I run them in series i.e into one rad then into the other and out again?

I hope you guys like my design and feel free to comment on any of it


----------



## Lost Prophet

Finished a new PC today. Built this to have something for my friends to play on when they come over, and as a portable LAN rig I can carry to parties as a substitute for my immovable beast main PC(specs are almost identical but my main is in an NZXT Phantom case). Decided to go with the Storm Scout, and its surprisingly mobile with a light weight and the handles on top!

Name: "Icarus"









Case: COOLERMASTER Storm Scout Mid Tower
Motherboard: ASRock EXTREME4 GEN3 Intel P67 LGA1155
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K @ 4.0GHz
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 460 1GB
RAM: 6GB Gskill ripjaws
HDD: 1TB 7200RPM
Cooling: COOLERMASTER Hyper 212+ cpu cooler w/push pull setup


----------



## RebelTone

Hey, been lurking around the forum for a while gonna post some pics of my scout when i get home.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet*


Finished a new PC today. Built this to have something for my friends to play on when they come over, and as a portable LAN rig I can carry to parties as a substitute for my immovable beast main PC(specs are almost identical but my main is in an NZXT Phantom case). Decided to go with the Storm Scout, and its surprisingly mobile with a light weight and the handles on top!

Name: "Icarus"









Case: COOLERMASTER Storm Scout Mid Tower
Motherboard: ASRock EXTREME4 GEN3 Intel P67 LGA1155
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K @ 4.0GHz
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 460 1GB
RAM: 6GB Gskill ripjaws
HDD: 1TB 7200RPM
Cooling: COOLERMASTER Hyper 212+ cpu cooler w/push pull setup


Aren't carrying handles great?









I use my Scout as a media pc. Mind you mine feels like it weighs a ton (I have a 4 story home and carting it to the top floor bedroom is a bit irritating).

Love it though. Went from an NZXT Vulcan (another case with a handle) due to a need for more space and have few regrets (other than weight).


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14938119*
> Hi All
> 
> Been planning a few mods for my next big update next year (bulldozer woop woop) and I think I am going to down the water-cooled route.
> 
> Now I am a complete noob when it comes to water cooling but looking at a few peoples liquid builds on here I see it is rather tricky to fit a decent setup within the scout. I had a few hours free today to try and design a solution that will enable me to fit 2x360 rads and a possible 120 rad on the exhaust of the case if it is needed.
> 
> My plan is to build a second section that is riveted and bonded to the bottom of the case that will allow the fitment of the 2X360 rads. I would then route the pipes through the floor of the case near the hard drive mounts and then make a new custom PSU cover to still cover up the wires and general uglyness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the frame of the addition will consist of 20x20x3mm steel angled iron that I will weld into this structure below:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also weld two plates the the sides on the structure to allow for the radiators to be mounted on.
> 
> the radiators will both have 3 fans set out in push arrangement and the frame will also have 4 fans pulling air into the new box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the image above I have left some space at the front of the box to enable the fitment of the pump/pumps but if the temperature is not as brilliant as I hoped it would be there would still be the option of an additional fan.
> 
> expanded view of the set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pictures are not very big would you believe it has taken 6 hours just to render these sizes! (I need a render farm or bulldozer badly)
> 
> my question to all you liquid coolers out there will this set up be enough as I will only run 3 fans per rad?
> 
> Also what would be the best way to plumb the rads into the system? i.e should I run them parallel with two splitters one for the hot and one for cold on the rads?
> 
> Or
> 
> Should I run them in series i.e into one rad then into the other and out again?
> 
> I hope you guys like my design and feel free to comment on any of it


this looks like it will be epic. what did you even use for those renderings..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitebird89;14938093*
> Hello Everyone! This is my first post here in the Scout Owner's club. Hopefully my system is sufficient to gain me entrance!
> 
> I put some pics as attachments here. I know the wiring is kind of messy at the moment, but hopefully I can get that cleaned up soon.
> 
> I am doing some research right now into a watercooling system, and once I get that all figured out, I will post some new pics with that installed. (Anyone with some advice or experience is welcome to share!


You built your system in a Scout and posted pics. That gains automatic entry. Welcome aboard. Grab the club php off the front page and put into you sig line and you're done. Nice work on the build and we're looking forward to seeing your progress. Carry on Scout!


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Aren't carrying handles great?









I use my Scout as a media pc. Mind you mine feels like it weighs a ton (I have a 4 story home and carting it to the top floor bedroom is a bit irritating).

Love it though. Went from an NZXT Vulcan (another case with a handle) due to a need for more space and have few regrets (other than weight).



















Yep! Nice build.


----------



## jashton

Edit: Problem Solved!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


this looks like it will be epic. what did you even use for those renderings..


I used solidworks 2010 for the design and imported the assemblies into keyshot 2 to make them look pretty









By far the two most expensive programs on my rig but you have gotta love university as they just gave them to me at the start of my degree.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;14929276*
> Wow, that scout looks great in white, great mod! Rep+
> 
> Well I have been building several machines lately, migrated my new 2500K build into the Scout and my 2 I7 920/950 rigs to the NZXT Phantoms that I have acquired recently. I'll post some pics pretty soon. Happy to see the ol' Scout back in service!
> 
> Here is my old setup in the Scout, more to come.


Good to see the scout being used again! I absolutely love this setup! The graphics cards look so good and the sleeved cables add a very clean look!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitebird89;14938093*
> Hello Everyone! This is my first post here in the Scout Owner's club. Hopefully my system is sufficient to gain me entrance!
> 
> I put some pics as attachments here. I know the wiring is kind of messy at the moment, but hopefully I can get that cleaned up soon.
> 
> I am doing some research right now into a watercooling system, and once I get that all figured out, I will post some new pics with that installed. (Anyone with some advice or experience is welcome to share!


Welcome to the club! The cable management will do a lot for the look, and water cooling is a nice addition to any case.

BTW how do you like your 460s? I just got a 460 2GB, and I'm very happy with the performance/price. Running mine @ 925 core.


----------



## whitebird89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;14944650*
> Welcome to the club! The cable management will do a lot for the look, and water cooling is a nice addition to any case.
> 
> BTW how do you like your 460s? I just got a 460 2GB, and I'm very happy with the performance/price. Running mine @ 925 core.


As far as the 2x460s I find that most of the games I play look great at the highest settings. I stepped up to this system from a Pentium D 3.4 with an 8800gtx 768, and it made a HUGE difference on CIV 5... I can turn everything up almost all the way on Dragon Age 2 and it runs great.
I have noticed, however, some really low benchmark scores on Furmark, and I don't understand why that is. However, overall I like them a lot, and find that most games run exceptionally well at very high settings.

Yesterday I also got the temp of the main card up near 98 running furmark, so I got a bit worried there, and that is part of the reason I am looking into the water cooling.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitebird89;14945750*
> As far as the 2x460s I find that most of the games I play look great at the highest settings. I stepped up to this system from a Pentium D 3.4 with an 8800gtx 768, and it made a HUGE difference on CIV 5... I can turn everything up almost all the way on Dragon Age 2 and it runs great.
> I have noticed, however, some really low benchmark scores on Furmark, and I don't understand why that is. However, overall I like them a lot, and find that most games run exceptionally well at very high settings.
> 
> Yesterday I also got the temp of the main card up near 98 running furmark, so I got a bit worried there, and that is part of the reason I am looking into the water cooling.


What are the temps on your other card? Max temp on my card is 80. But I can see in SLI the top card would reach a lot higher temps.


----------



## whitebird89

The bottom card is generally 20-25 degrees cooler than the top one. And also, unfortunately, the way my motherboard is designed (with the abliity to do SLI 3 way), if I put a card in the third slot, it covers up the only PCI-E x1 slot (where I have my sound card installed) and so in order to just do 2 way and use my sound card, I have to put the 2 460s right next to each other, so there is not much room between the two, which I am sure causes heat issues.

I am looking into water cooling right now for both the cpu and gpus, but haven't done nearly enough learning to start doing yet.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitebird89;14938093*
> Hello Everyone! This is my first post here in the Scout Owner's club. Hopefully my system is sufficient to gain me entrance!
> 
> I put some pics as attachments here. I know the wiring is kind of messy at the moment, but hopefully I can get that cleaned up soon.
> 
> I am doing some research right now into a watercooling system, and once I get that all figured out, I will post some new pics with that installed. (Anyone with some advice or experience is welcome to share!


Looks like you really need some cable management. You can fit about 90% of those behind the motherboard tray. I suggest getting some unisleeve extensions as well for the 8 pin/24 pin/6 pin pcie power. The NZXT extensions are really cheap nowadays. I was also wondering why you didnt go with triple channel ram. You gain about 10-20% memory bandwidth in triple channel over dual channel. Nice rig! Welcome Scout!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;14944606*
> Good to see the scout being used again! I absolutely love this setup! The graphics cards look so good and the sleeved cables add a very clean look!


Thanks bro, worked hard to jam all that junk in there and make it fairly clean and proper. The next reincarnation of the scout should be fairly simple compared to this. Waiting on some parts to arrive and then i'll post some more pics.


----------



## whitebird89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;14948640*
> Looks like you really need some cable management. You can fit about 90% of those behind the motherboard tray. I suggest getting some unisleeve extensions as well for the 8 pin/24 pin/6 pin pcie power. The NZXT extensions are really cheap nowadays. I was also wondering why you didnt go with triple channel ram. You gain about 10-20% memory bandwidth in triple channel over dual channel. Nice rig! Welcome Scout!:cheers:QUOTE]
> 
> I definitely agree that I need some better cable management, and I will be doing that sometime in the next week or two, once my new power supply arrives. Additionally, I am determining what I might need to set up a water cooling solution, or if I should just install a Corsair H60 system for the cpu.
> I completly understand the need for the 8-pin extension so that it can run under, but why would I need extenstions for the 24 pin or 6 pins, when they are alreay so long? Can those NZXT cables plug directly into a modular power suppy, and then allow me to eliminate the original cables? That would be great, as those NZXT cables are exceptionally nice looking. Thanks for the constructive criticism, I do appreciate knowing where improvements can be made.


----------



## Lost Prophet

Another pic of my new scout


----------



## DireLeon2010

Make that TWO Vantecs ziptied to my 5770. And before ya'll laugh, they arnt the uber-Vantecs. (Tornadoes?) They're uv orange ones I got from Fry's about 6 or 7 years ago. They've lasted me that long, look pretty cool and must push at least 40 CFM each. Relatively quiet too The only problem I've run into? Had to take out my sound card and go onboard again


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitebird89;14938093*
> Hello Everyone! This is my first post here in the Scout Owner's club. Hopefully my system is sufficient to gain me entrance!
> 
> I put some pics as attachments here. I know the wiring is kind of messy at the moment, but hopefully I can get that cleaned up soon.
> 
> I am doing some research right now into a watercooling system, and once I get that all figured out, I will post some new pics with that installed. (Anyone with some advice or experience is welcome to share!


Well, you own a 'Scout' and you've posted pic's.. Your in club!!! Just fill out CMSSC log from the front page or take it from my sig. Plus put up our club sig please!!!
I agree with everyone. Clean up those cables for better air-flow as well as
good looks.... Either way 'Scout'; welcome to The 'CMSSC'!!!









Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;14938502*
> Finished a new PC today. Built this to have something for my friends to play on when they come over, and as a portable LAN rig I can carry to parties as a substitute for my immovable beast main PC(specs are almost identical but my main is in an NZXT Phantom case). Decided to go with the Storm Scout, and its surprisingly mobile with a light weight and the handles on top!
> Name: "Icarus"


Also a big 'WELCOME' to you Lost Prophet!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14938119*
> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the frame of the addition will consist of 20x20x3mm steel angled iron that I will weld into this structure below:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also weld two plates the the sides on the structure to allow for the radiators to be mounted on.
> 
> the radiators will both have 3 fans set out in push arrangement and the frame will also have 4 fans pulling air into the new box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the image above I have left some space at the front of the box to enable the fitment of the pump/pumps but if the temperature is not as brilliant as I hoped it would be there would still be the option of an additional fan.
> 
> expanded view of the set up


I love the Idea darkstar!!! I've been bouncing that Idea around for months. I just don't have the time on my hands to initiate the project. I hope you take this idea forward. I support it with full conviction sir... Nice render's by the way..... I think so.....







Good Luck

Sorry for the double post guys!!!


----------



## Rockr69

To all of you that have been extending a friendly hand to all the new members I give a huge

*Thank You!!!*

After losing the guiding light that was our founder, Enigma8750, the club was seeming to lose it's way. I take most of the blame, for I do not have the energy nor the time to keep up on it like he did. However, thanks to loyal members who were here when Enigma was still running the show (you all know who are) and the influx of new membership, it seems that the club is running quite healthy. Everyone here should feel proud of being a member of this group of fine people. I know that Enigma8750 is pleased with how things are keeping up for I am still in contact with him and he sends his best.

I would give individual accolades to those who have stood out in welcoming our new friends, but there are too many of you, so all I can say is keep on trucking and when I have more time ( it's coming. The winter layoffs are just around the corner for me) I'll get into the members list and get everyone onboard with proper rankings and accommodations.

Semper Fi! Scouts, that is all.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14956080*
> To all of you that have been extending a friendly hand to all the new members I give a huge
> 
> *Thank You!!!*
> 
> After losing the guiding light that was our founder, Enigma8750, the club was seeming to lose it's way. I take most of the blame, for I do not have the energy nor the time to keep up on it like he did. However, thanks to loyal members who were here when Enigma was still running the show (you all know who are) and the influx of new membership, it seems that the club is running quite healthy. Everyone here should feel proud of being a member of this group of fine people. I know that Enigma8750 is pleased with how things are keeping up for I am still in contact with him and he sends his best.
> 
> I would give individual accolades to those who have stood out in welcoming our new friends, but there are too many of you, so all I can say is keep on trucking and when I have more time ( it's coming. The winter layoffs are just around the corner for me) I'll get into the members list and get everyone onboard with proper rankings and accommodations.
> 
> Semper Fi! Scouts, that is all.


Long time no see Rockr. Hows your new job going?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitebird89;14948785*
> I definitely agree that I need some better cable management, and I will be doing that sometime in the next week or two, once my new power supply arrives. Additionally, I am determining what I might need to set up a water cooling solution, or if I should just install a Corsair H60 system for the cpu.
> I completely understand the need for the 8-pin extension so that it can run under, but why would I need extensions for the 24 pin or 6 pins, when they are already so long? Can those NZXT cables plug directly into a modular power suppy, and then allow me to eliminate the original cables? That would be great, as those NZXT cables are exceptionally nice looking. Thanks for the constructive criticism, I do appreciate knowing where improvements can be made.


Ya the 8 pin power is a must for that board, not too happy about where they put it. The 24pin and pcie extensions are just for looks basically. They wont plug in the modular leads on your psu unfortunately. Head on over to the Rate my cables thread if you are interested in awesome cable management. If you are a beginner with water cooling and don't want the hassle associated with the installation, leak testing and maintenance of a full loop, go with a closed system like the H60. I ran the H50 for a year at 4ghz and it was just fine. There is limited space in the scout so the Corsair/Asetek/Antec/Coolit closed loop systems are great for that.


----------



## whitebird89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;14960063*
> Ya the 8 pin power is a must for that board, not too happy about where they put it. The 24pin and pcie extensions are just for looks basically. They wont plug in the modular leads on your psu unfortunately. Head on over to the Rate my cables thread if you are interested in awesome cable management. If you are a beginner with water cooling and don't want the hassle associated with the installation, leak testing and maintenance of a full loop, go with a closed system like the H60. I ran the H50 for a year at 4ghz and it was just fine. There is limited space in the scout so the Corsair/Asetek/Antec/Coolit closed loop systems are great for that.


Funny thing about that, I actually have a brand new H60 at my house. I ordered the 8 pin extension, and a new PSU, and once those arrive, I will take out the MB so I can install the H60 backplate, and redo the wiring as well. Hopefully I should have some pictures of that up next week.
If that goes well, I might put off the water cooling for a while while.
I was seriously considering removing the HDD cage at the bottom and modding the front of the case to fit a rad on the front there, but not sure how well that works.

Anyways, once I get all the new hardware installed, I will post some more pics, and hopefully my wiring will look much cleaner. I will check the rate my cabling board to see how its really done, and then try to emulate the masters.

Thanks!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;14960063*
> . I ran the H50 for a year at 4ghz and it was just fine. There is limited space in the scout so the *Corsair*/Asetek/Antec/Coolit closed loop systems are great for that.


Totally true,they are great in this case...even better if you get creative with the placing...


















Get the Corsair H Series.
The RMA for failure is fantastic! any components damaged by leaking are covered by Corsair and they do replace without issue.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitebird89;14960202*
> I was seriously considering removing the HDD cage at the bottom and modding the front of the case to fit a rad on the front there, but not sure how well that works.
> 
> Thanks!


Already done and it works well. You will need a couple of shrouds to make up some distance tho


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14960269*
> Totally true,they are great in this case...even better if you get creative with the placing...


Some tight dremel work there, awesome. Never would have thought to put it there. Rep+


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14957172*
> Long time no see Rockr. Hows your new job going?


Crazy busy, but I'm making myself check up on you hooligans from time to time


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14961970*
> Crazy busy, but I'm making myself check up on you hooligans from time to time


Hooligans? Us?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;14960805*
> Some tight dremel work there, awesome. Never would have thought to put it there. Rep+


That is where i got the best temps,it was drawing from the front panel and exhausting out.
There are others that use the front panel with the covers CM supply.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14960269*
> Totally true,they are great in this case...even better if you get creative with the placing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the Corsair H Series.
> The RMA for failure is fantastic! any components damaged by leaking are covered by Corsair and they do replace without issue.


is this the same build? i'm confused







i can see a fan and a rad at the top but i'm not sure what its connected to because in the 2nd picture the H series is going to the bottom by where the HDD cage would be..


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14964933*
> That is where i got the best temps,it was drawing from the front panel and exhausting out.
> There are others that use the front panel with the covers CM supply.


Ya I prefer exhaust myself, I'll take the hit on cpu temps to keep gpu and mobo temps down. It makes a big difference in this case. Great spot for that unit. I used a scythe kama bay fan mount in those bays, that would be a great combo.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14965073*
> is this the same build? i'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can see a fan and a rad at the top but i'm not sure what its connected to because in the 2nd picture the H series is going to the bottom by where the HDD cage would be..


Same rig,just moved about.
It started in the bottom but i got tired of the heat washing over my GPU's so i put it in the roof.
My rig now has full LC with a 360 rad in the roof.


----------



## ferencziffra

Hi everybody. Sorry for not reading through the gazillion of pages of this thread, but I just want to ask if there is a way to plug my LED-lit fans into the motherboard and not use the molex connectors? I have an ASUS p8p67-m pro with one free fan header (4-pin) and a free power fan header (3-pin).


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14960269*
> Totally true,they are great in this case...even better if you get creative with the placing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the Corsair H Series.
> The RMA for failure is fantastic! any components damaged by leaking are covered by Corsair and they do replace without issue.


That is some nice cuttin there 'B'!!!! You should see if you can come up with some kind of shroud or covering for the body of the fan. Paint it black of cource!!!

Question sir? Does that Fan tend to get loud because of the position it's in; being right over the spot were the DVD drive is and all... I mean that is kind of a confined spot for air to flow up too... I was just wondering


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;14967767*
> That is some nice cuttin there 'B'!!!! You should see if you can come up with some kind of shroud or covering for the body of the fan. Paint it black of cource!!!
> 
> Question sir? Does that Fan tend to get loud because of the position it's in; being right over the spot were the DVD drive is and all... I mean that is kind of a confined spot for air to flow up too... I was just wondering


The dvd drive and fan controller are in the bottom bays so i have 3 bays worth of space...
That mod is old now....i run this nowadays
















360 in the roof!


----------



## dteg

where exactly are your HDDs? my guess is that thing standing upright down in the bottom left?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14968987*
> where exactly are your HDDs? my guess is that thing standing upright down in the bottom left?


Correct,Bolted to the chassis behind the shroud


----------



## NullPhoenix

My laptop just broke so I decided to mount my 2.5" HDD into my desktop case but I can't find the adapter rails anywhere. I still have the white box and I just see the 3.5" rails. Does anyone have a picture of what they look like or an extra set they wouldn't mind selling to me?


----------



## dteg

these are the rails and the adapter to hold in smaller drives


----------



## NullPhoenix

Strange. That doesn't really look familiar. I guess alternative brackets look pretty cheap elsewhere. Would something like this be compatible with the 3.5" rails?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817812011


----------



## Petey

that thing was straight up roofless, yea its enough to blow the roof off, or bring the roof down, for real though, a lan party, it'll will be a slaughter. temps wont heat the room. Its gettin sweaty up in here. Wont have to smell that fat dude next to you, thats breathing heavy and grunting. yea dry heave mania.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey;14974291*
> that thing was straight up roofless, yea its enough to blow the roof off, or bring the roof down, for real though, a lan party, it'll will be a slaughter. temps wont heat the room. Its gettin sweaty up in here. Wont have to smell that fat dude next to you, thats breathing heavy and grunting. yea dry heave mania.


Unless you back up a few pages this seems like the strangest comment


----------



## acowboy

Finally done with the GF comp
Asus M4N98TD
Corsair XMS3 2x4g
AMD 965BE
CM Scout
NZXT 850w
WD Caviar Black 1TB
Except for the GTX Asus GTX 560 Ti
Was my system, but opting to a Sabertooth 990 board with a 1090T for my Sniper case.
Did some pink work on it...


----------



## NullPhoenix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NullPhoenix*


Strange. That doesn't really look familiar. I guess alternative brackets look pretty cheap elsewhere. Would something like this be compatible with the 3.5" rails?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817812011


Nevermind. I found the rails in my backpack. No idea why they were there.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acowboy*


Finally done with the GF comp
Asus M4N98TD
Corsair XMS3 2x4g
AMD 965BE
CM Scout
NZXT 850w
WD Caviar Black 1TB
Except for the GTX Asus GTX 560 Ti
Was my system, but opting to a Sabertooth 990 board with a 1090T for my Sniper case.
Did some pink work on it...










Wait a minute....she's got a frickin' suweet dragon on her desktop and you put a pink tweety bird on her machine??? That's a girl in touch with her priorities.

I want to meet a girl like that.


----------



## acowboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;14983586*
> Wait a minute....she's got a frickin' suweet dragon on her desktop and you put a pink tweety bird on her machine??? That's a girl in touch with her priorities.
> 
> I want to meet a girl like that.


Lol...yep she is a keeper alright.
Talking about the GF...








Always wanted to do a build with the Scout case, love it's style.
The quality for your money is hard to beat, if it can be.


----------



## VoodooActual

I don't like my scout too much.. Meh









I've had issues, I love the look of it, but I think other cases would've been better suited to me.

I might've had a dodgy case, but the wiring inside was confusing the hell out of me, and the molexes don't seem to want to join, so I have no case fans.

(If you read my unedited post before, I posted it in the wrong place)

Meh.. If I get it working 100%, I'll be happy.


----------



## linkin93

Scout has served me well, but I'm buying a Corsair 500R. Seems to be a good compromise compared to the 600T. But if I can afford the 600T... I'll but that instead.

Corsair, why you make cases so sexy


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acowboy*


Finally done with the GF comp
Asus M4N98TD
Corsair XMS3 2x4g
AMD 965BE
CM Scout
NZXT 850w
WD Caviar Black 1TB
Except for the GTX Asus GTX 560 Ti
Was my system, but opting to a Sabertooth 990 board with a 1090T for my Sniper case.
Did some pink work on it...










 Either way 'SCOUT'; Welcome to CMSSC!!! Great Club, Great people, and a 
hole hell of a lot of info about are wonderful case.<<( you just have to search for it) 
Again, 'Welcome' and please don't forget to fill out our CMSSC log on the first page as well our sig!!!


----------



## acowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Either way 'SCOUT'; Welcome to CMSSC!!! Great Club, Great people, and a 
hole hell of a lot of info about are wonderful case.<<( you just have to search for it) 
Again, 'Welcome' and please don't forget to fill out our CMSSC log on the first page as well our sig!!!










Ty...,
Have a few builds under my belt so to speak, and do like this Forum a lot.
Lot's of "Primo" rigs here, and great advice...


----------



## Petey

I like the paint on the front, open the pannel, does it all match, black and white, is good matches just about everything furniture wise. Glass desk wood desk, or even your wing tips. I use to have a scout chopped it up like a old mercury. Chopped the top and made it hot. Then gave it to my brother just so he could play crysis 1, full resolution. A piece for the peso, its the way to go. Then easy to carry around.


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Little update and maybe some visual info to help someone.
I upgraded my graphics card to a Gainward GTX 570 Phantom.
The local shop didnt have any 560 Ti's in stock and i got impatient and spent more money than i intended







.

And it just fits,fills the space just nice i think.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*


Little update and maybe some visual info to help someone.
I upgraded my graphics card to a Gainward GTX 570 Phantom.
The local shop didnt have any 560 Ti's in stock and i got impatient and spent more money than i intended







.

And it just fits,fills the space just nice i think.




























Sweet 570! I bet it's quiet. How does it perform?


----------



## whitebird89

Hey guys, just wanted to share the updated pics from my scout. Last night I added a Corsair Ax 750, Corsair H60, a NZXT Sentry Mesh fan controller, and a Cooler Master 4x3 Drive bay converter with fan, and a number of additional case fans to help with cooling. In addition, I spent a good amount of time working on the cable management. Here are some pics, let me know what you think!

Before:









And After:


----------



## linkin93

Looking MUCH better there, though I think you had your camera on a weird lighting setting.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Just a post to say that i'm getting a Corsair H70 for my rig, it's used, but its costing me ZERO!!! a good friend of mine has decided he would like to go the custom water cooling loop route, i was like well sell me your H70, told me he doesn't want anything for it, he mailed it today and provided me with the tracking number, should be here tomorrow or monday, i'll post up some pics once i've got it installed.. i'm thinking of trying to mount the radiator under my dvd writer on the front, so that i dont have to screw the air flow around inside my case.. any thoughts?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


Just a post to say that i'm getting a Corsair H70 for my rig, it's used, but its costing me ZERO!!! a good friend of mine has decided he would like to go the custom water cooling loop route, i was like well sell me your H70, told me he doesn't want anything for it, he mailed it today and provided me with the tracking number, should be here tomorrow or monday, i'll post up some pics once i've got it installed.. i'm thinking of trying to mount the radiator under my dvd writer on the front, so that i dont have to screw the air flow around inside my case.. any thoughts?










That is a good place to put it. However,you will fill your case with hot air. I recommend an exhaust mount myself.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


That is a good place to put it.


Ty B-N







will have to work out a way of getting it mounted, so that it doesnt vibrate itself off etc, i may just cable tie it to the front for nowsies, once the h70 arrives i have to rip most of my rig apart to get it in there, so while i'm at it i'm going to put that replacement I/O panel in.. life has stopped me from doing very much to my poor scout lately, it's been neglected!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Run it as an exhaust first then try your front mount? Get a little comparative testing done. See whats best for you


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15025897*
> Run it as an exhaust first then try your front mount? Get a little comparative testing done. See whats best for you


well from what i've read so far the corsair hydro coolers work better when they're intaking cool air from the outside of the case and exhausting it into the case, if i mount it on the rear of my case i'd have to reverse the airflow of my rig so that the front fan becomes exhaust instead of intake, and i don't even know if i'd have to reverse the top fan to intake either, but if i set it up on the front the rest of the cooling system can be left as is, i'll have to have a browse through this thread, i'm pretty sure one or two other scouts have a h70 installed


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;15025926*
> well from what i've read so far the corsair hydro coolers work better when they're intaking cool air from the outside of the case and exhausting it into the case, if i mount it on the rear of my case i'd have to reverse the airflow of my rig so that the front fan becomes exhaust instead of intake, and i don't even know if i'd have to reverse the top fan to intake either, but if i set it up on the front the rest of the cooling system can be left as is, i'll have to have a browse through this thread, i'm pretty sure one or two other scouts have a h70 installed


The Corsair H series owners club on here say different,you will lose 1-2c as an intake but gain 6-9c case temp and i have tried both intake and exhaust...not really worth it IMO.
Put it on the top rear as an exhaust like the guy a few posts back.
Still, i suggest try both out.


----------



## entach

hi, I'm new here
own the stock cm scout for a year
right now, i'm trying to figure out the switch to control the fan led if i use
this, and not blowing up my rig

and i'm currently ordered some costum fan : 12cm, smd led, and 2 3-pin connector to separate power for fan and its led.

thanks before


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15026014*
> The Corsair H series owners club on here say different,you will lose 1-2c as an intake but gain 6-9c case temp and i have tried both intake and exhaust...not really worth it IMO.
> Put it on the top rear as an exhaust like the guy a few posts back.
> Still, i suggest try both out.


ok Mr B i'll do a few tests with it when i get it, i'll also probably need to reposition one of my cathodes to make room for the h70's tubing, and i'll also take a looksee at the H series owners club on here, i doubt i'll join it, but i'll see who's got what and where etc, thankyou for the advice, you're a star









(don't need to sound so serious either, put some emotion into your wording, i dare you







)


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone have 2 or more 580's in this case? I hear there is a little modding required.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entach;15026214*
> hi, I'm new here
> own the stock cm scout for a year
> right now, i'm trying to figure out the switch to control the fan led if i use
> this, and not blowing up my rig
> 
> and i'm currently ordered some costum fan : 12cm, smd led, and 2 3-pin connector to separate power for fan and its led.
> 
> thanks before


That should work as long as you are only planning on switching the LEDs?

Make sure you get 5v LEDs as 12v will not work unless you either change the input voltage to the switch or fit a solid state relay....go back a few pages as I created diagrams on how to do both.

Also ohms law is your friend in this situation


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;15026233*
> ok Mr B i'll do a few tests with it when i get it, i'll also probably need to reposition one of my cathodes to make room for the h70's tubing, and i'll also take a looksee at the H series owners club on here, i doubt i'll join it, but i'll see who's got what and where etc, thankyou for the advice, you're a star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't need to sound so serious either, *put some emotion into your wording*, i dare you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Best not,you know it gets me in trouble....


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;15025876*
> Ty B-N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will have to work out a way of getting it mounted, so that it doesnt vibrate itself off etc, i may just cable tie it to the front for nowsies, once the h70 arrives i have to rip most of my rig apart to get it in there, so while i'm at it i'm going to put that replacement I/O panel in.. life has stopped me from doing very much to my poor scout lately, it's been neglected!


Here is what i ended up doing after testing in all ways.









I found this was the coolest for my CPU and for the rest of my case. And you are very lucky to get a free H70







. Good luck with your install, and i look forward to seeing lots of pics


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15027235*
> Best not,you know it gets me in trouble....


now that depends on the kind of emotion you use, if it's sarcasm, you'll get sarcasm back ofcourse








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;15029364*
> Here is what i ended up doing after testing in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this was the coolest for my CPU and for the rest of my case. And you are very lucky to get a free H70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good luck with your install, and i look forward to seeing lots of pics


Thanks jamy, i was going to try it mounted on the front first to see how my temps are, the only problem is im missing my metal covers for the front behind the bezel, i left them at my old place, will have to go back for them


----------



## imh073p

It is nothing impressive, but here is my new web surfing rig built out of recycled parts.
[email protected]
8GB of corsair vengence @ 1680mhz
Asus p8p67
corsair hx650
XFX GTX 260


















I still need some uni-sleeve extensions and I'm going to use 3m
DI NOC carbon fiber vinyl on the GPU, PSU and HDD cage cover.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;15040519*
> It is nothing impressive, but here is my new web surfing rig built out of recycled parts.
> [email protected]
> 8GB of corsair vengence @ 1680mhz
> Asus p8p67
> corsair hx650
> XFX GTX 260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need some uni-sleeve extensions and I'm going to use 3m
> DI NOC carbon fiber vinyl on the GPU, PSU and HDD cage cover.


LOL..







imh073 brother!!! Those are some nice recycled part's!!!
Great Rig sir!!


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;15040519*
> It is nothing impressive, but here is my new web surfing rig built out of recycled parts.
> [email protected]
> 8GB of corsair vengence @ 1680mhz
> Asus p8p67
> corsair hx650
> XFX GTX 260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need some uni-sleeve extensions and I'm going to use 3m
> DI NOC carbon fiber vinyl on the GPU, PSU and HDD cage cover.


Recycled parts!!!! I wish i had spare parts like that!









That is a really nice build i must say, really good cable management, its really tidy and simple. Nice









Cant wait too see the sleeving and the carbon fiber vinyl.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

I got bored whilst i wait for my H70(the last time i checked the tracking page it said monday) so i decided that i'd get the top off of my scout so i could put the replacement I/O panel in, thankfully CM make the I/O panel so that the cables just unplug from the circuit board, so i didn't even need to unplug the usb or front audio cables from the headers on my motherboard.. i just unplugged the cables from the new panel and used the old cables, so with the time i saved i finally cut the grill out for the top fan, i'm a girl so ya know, lack of tools and stuff, i've not fully finished, i need to smarten it up with a file and find some of that rubber tubing stuff to go around the rim, but i think i did pretty damn good considering i used a pair of scissors.. go on ahead and rant at me for it, i couldnt give a poop, they got the job done







once i get some of that tubing stuff i'm gonna make sure i get enough to do the front fan grill too, then i'm gonna attack that with some scissors too!


----------



## jeffblute

So I've been peaking around this forum looking to make a portable lan case for this coming winter, only thing keeping me from getting this case is can I get a Rx 240 Rasa water cooling kit in this thing? Say if I cut and mod the top under the handle?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


I got bored whilst i wait for my H70(the last time i checked the tracking page it said monday) so i decided that i'd get the top off of my scout so i could put the replacement I/O panel in, thankfully CM make the I/O panel so that the cables just unplug from the circuit board, so i didn't even need to unplug the usb or front audio cables from the headers on my motherboard.. i just unplugged the cables from the new panel and used the old cables, so with the time i saved i finally cut the grill out for the top fan, i'm a girl so ya know, lack of tools and stuff, i've not fully finished, i need to smarten it up with a file and find some of that rubber tubing stuff to go around the rim, but i think i did pretty damn good considering i used a pair of scissors.. go on ahead and rant at me for it, i couldnt give a poop, they got the job done







once i get some of that tubing stuff i'm gonna make sure i get enough to do the front fan grill too, then i'm gonna attack that with some scissors too!










Wow, scissors worked on the metal fan grill? Those must be some serious scissors lol. Ya the U-channel molding is pretty easy to get a hold of. I get mine from MNPCTECH. Cheers!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffblute*


So I've been peaking around this forum looking to make a portable lan case for this coming winter, only thing keeping me from getting this case is can I get a Rx 240 Rasa water cooling kit in this thing? Say if I cut and mod the top under the handle?


I have seen the Rasa Rs 240 modded into this case but there isnt enough room above the motherboard to fit the larger Rx Rad inside the case. It would have to be modded on the outside. Maybe use a swiftech rad mount on the rear of the case or remove the hdd cage and mod it into the floor? I have also seen a few fellas fit it in the front of the case with some serious cutting involved.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffblute*


So I've been peaking around this forum looking to make a portable lan case for this coming winter, only thing keeping me from getting this case is can I get a Rx 240 Rasa water cooling kit in this thing? Say if I cut and mod the top under the handle?


have a scan through some of the images on the first page or browse through the pages from number 2000 to now and you'll find a lot of modding has been done by various members for water cooling setups, there are a few that have modded the top of the case to fit large rads up there also, you couldnt ask for a better case for portability either way


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Wow, scissors worked on the metal fan grill? Those must be some serious scissors lol. Ya the U-channel molding is pretty easy to get a hold of. I get mine from MNPCTECH. Cheers!










you're a life saver, you just saved me digging through the thread to find the link for that, thanking you very muchly!







and yep scissors worked perfectly on the metal fan grill, took me 5 minutes or thereabouts to work my way around the entire thing, and i even left myself the option of having a 120mm fan up there (not that i can see much point in there being a 120mm fan up there lol) i shall get some of that uchannel stuff ordered asap, unless i can find a uk seller for it, which would mean less time spent waiting for it


----------



## jeffblute

Hmm, on the floor you say. I wonder how much room there would be between the PSU and the rad with the stock fan in the front. If i did that i could draw cold air in from under the case and possibly exhaust it out the front? Hmm ideas now









*Continues to flip pages looking for other ideas* : D


----------



## DireLeon2010

Okay. That was too easy....I must have done something wrong. I got over my irrational fear and finally installed the bloody H60 It's going to blow up now right? I mean....it's too quiet I'm idling at mid 30s right now, whereas it idled at mid 40s with stock felt like I needed to be a hexaped (two legs and four arms) for part of the install


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute;15053773*
> Hmm, on the floor you say. I wonder how much room there would be between the PSU and the rad with the stock fan in the front. If i did that i could draw cold air in from under the case and possibly exhaust it out the front? Hmm ideas now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Continues to flip pages looking for other ideas* : D


If i find photos of peoples WC loops i will post them for you. It is possible to mount a 240 RAD aswell as a 360 RAD! Some people have mounted the RAD's at the top of the case, others have cut out some of the 5.25 drive bays and managed to mount one there. A few people have done it, i even wanted to do it myself.

I will have a look to see if i can find the people who have done a custom WC loop and get back to you.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;15053183*
> you're a life saver, you just saved me digging through the thread to find the link for that, thanking you very muchly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yep scissors worked perfectly on the metal fan grill, took me 5 minutes or thereabouts to work my way around the entire thing, and i even left myself the option of having a 120mm fan up there (not that i can see much point in there being a 120mm fan up there lol) i shall get some of that uchannel stuff ordered asap, unless *i can find a uk seller for it*, which would mean less time spent waiting for it


SpecialTech or WatercoolUK has it
Go with ST tho,i get my stuff from there...


----------



## jeffblute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;15058175*
> If i find photos of peoples WC loops i will post them for you. It is possible to mount a 240 RAD aswell as a 360 RAD! Some people have mounted the RAD's at the top of the case, others have cut out some of the 5.25 drive bays and managed to mount one there. A few people have done it, i even wanted to do it myself.
> 
> I will have a look to see if i can find the people who have done a custom WC loop and get back to you.


I have found a few great looking Scouts browsing the pages. Most seem to be going with the RS series which seems to work quite well. I am hoping to get at least a 240 RX rad in either the bottom or front of the case. I will have to do this in phases...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute;15059455*
> I have found a few great looking Scouts browsing the pages. *Most seem to be going with the RS series* which seems to work quite well. I am hoping to get at least a 240 RX rad in either the bottom or front of the case. I will have to do this in phases...


Not for me! i have a 360 GTX in the roof.


----------



## jeffblute

Option 1.










Option 2.










Maybe put an extra 120 in the front to remove the hot air from the case.

OR have all the fans blowing in (MORE airfilters) and just the 240 fans blowing out the bottom of the case. hmm might remove cd rom and insert fan controler..


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15059444*
> SpecialTech or WatercoolUK has it
> Go with ST tho,i get my stuff from there...


Thanking you


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffblute*


Option 1.










Option 2.










Maybe put an extra 120 in the front to remove the hot air from the case.

OR have all the fans blowing in (MORE airfilters) and just the 240 fans blowing out the bottom of the case. hmm might remove cd rom and insert fan controler..


Personally i would go with option 1 as you would have less to worry about when it comes to getting a good flow rate etc.

Saying that I have never W/C before







but I am reading alot on it before I go ahead and build my case extention to hold 2 360 rads.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


Personally i would go with option 1 as *you would have less to worry about when it comes to getting a good flow rate etc.
*
Saying that I have never W/C before







but I am reading alot on it before I go ahead and build my case extention to hold 2 360 rads.


Flow rate will be unchanged,its the components which determine flow rate not position. Maybe a combination of the 2....240 in the bottom and a 120/140 on the front if your going to LC your GPU's


----------



## curve_in

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute;15052753*
> So I've been peaking around this forum looking to make a portable lan case for this coming winter, only thing keeping me from getting this case is can I get a Rx 240 Rasa water cooling kit in this thing? Say if I cut and mod the top under the handle?


Here's mine with a 280 mounted in the front.

http://www.overclock.net/14721721-post23104.html


----------



## dteg

man that looks nice.


----------



## curve_in

Thanks. I wish my pump was a little quieter, but it's silent compared to the GTX when I had a fan on it.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Flow rate will be unchanged,its the components which determine flow rate not position. Maybe a combination of the 2....240 in the bottom and a 120/140 on the front if your going to LC your GPU's


thanks for clearing that up for me







I thought adding the extra rad to the loop would be worse off ( flow wise) then the single 240 but now I know.


----------



## jeffblute

Well either way, Looks like you got another recruit to your numbers.
I got a few plans for this case. I will have a better idea when i get mine this week what I can all do : D


----------



## unimatrixzero

I really look forward to seeing what you do with it.. We need new Blood and new ideas.


----------



## jeffblute

I am excited to work on this case. I enjoy building what I can for people but I rarely get to work on my own personal rig.

and if my math is all right for me to put the 240 rad on the bottom of the case I will come up short 5mm. so cut the front out a bit and hid it behind the front bezel OR move the 140 fan up just above the rad. SO excited for this : D


----------



## DireLeon2010

I gave up trying to figure out a way to mount my H60 up to this....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817993002

I don't have the right tools. For some reason I thought maybe the aluminum would help dissipate the heat.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15062933*
> thanks for clearing that up for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought adding the *extra rad* to the loop would be worse off ( flow wise) then the single 240 but now I know.


All i saw was 1 240,is there more in that pic?


----------



## jeffblute

Nope just one XSPC RX 240 rad


----------



## AliasOfMyself

well the h70 arrived and it's been installed in the rear of the case in exhaust config.. i got a pleasant surprise too, my friend bought me a brand new pair of Gentle Typhoons, of the 1800rpm variety, they came attached to the h70







i'll explain how i've got it setup, and why later on, i'll also post some pics, i've a headache right now thanks to the right side panel frustrating the crapness out of me when i wanted to put it back on! one thing i can report is that 10 minutes into prime95 on a max heat+power consumption test my cpu isnt going over 45*C, i may leave it running for a while







laters!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Ooook.. 2 painkillers later and a slightly dull ache and i'm back to post 3 pictures, and an explanation of how i've got everything setup







first of all, pics!

Here's how i started my H70 day.. (note my friend only loosely attached the GT's to the radiator, i have the fans on the right way around lol)









Here's two pics from slightly different angles, after i'd gotten it all setup and running! for show more than anything else


























and here's what i did and so on...

The first thing i noticed was that i had to remove the 140mm stock fan, the H70 radiator is too tall by about a half centimetre, but i was able to get the 120mm fan i'd just removed from the back of the case to fit just fine up there. i have the H70 setup as exhaust, so rather than have the 120mm fan on the top fighting with the GT fan on the H70's setup for air, i made the top fan an intake instead, i reasoned with myself that the top fan would then be sending cool air from outside of the case straight to the GT on the radiator, making it even more ok for the H70 to be in exhaust config, i kept the front fan as intake also, so i've not had to screw around at all with airflow in the case, and i only had the top fan setup as exhaust for the arctic freezer so it would pull air out from it while its own fan pushed air in(a very loose push pull config in my eyes lol) i also had to move the cathode i had on the back end of my sidepanel, thanks to the chunky radiator lol, but i think its actually better in the place i have it now anyways







i've alrady posted some quick prime95 cpu load temperatures, as far as idle goes it refuses to go above 33*C, my northbridge is doing fine at 36*C, and the gpu temperatures are the same as they ever was!

that has to e the longest post i've ever written on this thread, i'm impressed with myself, thanks for reading and i look forward to seeing what you guys all think of how i've gone about my H70 setup today


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


All i saw was 1 240,is there more in that pic?


sorry







I have just learnt to never read a post just before going to bed.....And never comment on said post when you wake up.


----------



## Derek1387

Thinking about picking this case up from a buddy of mine.... does the case require any modding to fit a 5770 in it? Any cards known that i should stay away from size wise?

I am just getting back into building and modifying and want to start slow.


----------



## jeffblute

"GPU cards have a maximum clearance for 10.6" or 270mm maximum length inside the Scout."

according to the CM site. But as you can see people have gotten larger cards to fit (6970s ect) You should be fine with a 5770 : D


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Derek1387*


Thinking about picking this case up from a buddy of mine.... does the case require any modding to fit a 5770 in it? Any cards known that i should stay away from size wise?

I am just getting back into building and modifying and want to start slow.


a 5770 will fit in without any modding at all, infact you'll have about 3 inches clearance from the back of the card to the drive bays, i know this because as per my signature, i have a 5770 in my rig


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Derek1387*


Thinking about picking this case up from a buddy of mine.... does the case require any modding to fit a 5770 in it? Any cards known that i should stay away from size wise?

I am just getting back into building and modifying and want to start slow.


I had a 5770 and I can tell you there is miles of room









here is an old photo to show you exactly how much room there was:










the 5850 fits too without modding...but its close:










hope that helps


----------



## Jim888

Hey I just picked up this case, I've seen some reviews that have talked about the front/top panel (where the usb ports and power button are) causing shorts and destroying hardware, any way to check that before I hook up all my hardware and kill it?


----------



## jeffblute

I have heard the same thing with the Storm Sniper case. It is caused by the back of the USB ports hitting on the case. I have never heard of this actually happening but if you wish to be cautious you could just stick some electrical tape as a barrier on the back of the USB ports.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888;15088416*
> Hey I just picked up this case, I've seen some reviews that have talked about the front/top panel (where the usb ports and power button are) causing shorts and destroying hardware, any way to check that before I hook up all my hardware and kill it?


i've never heard this before; and i'm not sure anyone in this thread has had that problem..


----------



## Derek1387

Thanks for the replies guys. Now I just need to start hunting down a mobo, PSU, and GPU.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15088670*
> i've never heard this before; and i'm not sure anyone in this thread has had that problem..


there are a dozen or more reviews on NewEgg with this issue one on amazon and actually one posted in this thread that I found and have started reading through:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-coolermaster-storm-scout-club-1558.html


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888;15089452*
> there are a dozen or more reviews on NewEgg with this issue one on amazon and actually one posted in this thread that I found and have started reading through:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-coolermaster-storm-scout-club-1558.html


First; Don't believe so much you read on the newegg reviews because alot of those people are posting out from there (I)..... You can always tell a person that has experience in his or her's writing's......
Second; Those people posting in the link you put up from our thread, (if you read it carefully) they are stating indirectly (That 'Maybe') one of the problems!!! It's not an on going issue with the CM 'Scout' chassis.....


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15090030*
> First; Don't believe so much you read on the newegg reviews because alot of those people are posting out from there (I)..... You can always tell a person that has experience in his or her's writing's......
> Second; Those people posting in the link you put up from our thread, (if you read it carefully) they are stating indirectly (That 'Maybe') one of the problems!!! It's not an on going issue with the CM 'Scout' chassis.....










I'm not trying to cause a problem just citing the places I found it (I did state that only "one" on this thread claimed the problem)

I was just looking for some advice/a way to check if I could find if there was a problem before firing up.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888;15090278*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to cause a problem just citing the places I found it (I did state that only "one" on this thread claimed the problem)
> 
> I was just looking for some advice/a way to check if I could find if there was a problem before firing up.


Oh, I know!!! Sorry bud if I sound so harsh in my posting!!!







I do come off a little pushy... It's all







!!! Yeah, there has been problems with a few of us with shorting issue's. I was just getting to the point that it's not an on-going problem. If you like the style of this case and the way she looks... Buy it... She's a sold chassis with lot's to offer for a Mid-Tower!!!

For one, you'll be part of our club:thumb:, which will be a pleasure to have new blood join us. Two; you have any problems with the case, this thread is the best place to get info on the 'Scout'.. You have a lot of great people here, with lot's of experience; that will gladly help you out!!!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888;15088416*
> Hey I just picked up this case, I've seen some reviews that have talked about the front/top panel (where the usb ports and power button are) causing shorts and destroying hardware, any way to check that before I hook up all my hardware and kill it?


I would invest in a cheap Multimeter as you can pick them up for around £10 ($16) once you have one it switch it to continuity (black triangle like symbol in bottom right hand corner of the dial) then plug black wire into COM port and the red wire into VohmsmA port.










Next just hold the black wire onto the case and using the red wire touch all the ends of the power connections to the I/O panel.....if you have a short you should hear a beep...give the ports a good wiggle whilst you do this just to make you have thoroughly tested it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute;15088570*
> I have heard the same thing with the Storm Sniper case. It is caused by the back of the USB ports hitting on the case. I have never heard of this actually happening but if you wish to be cautious you could just stick some electrical tape as a barrier on the back of the USB ports.


If you do find a short the method above is by far the easiest and most effective way to cure to problem from what I have heard.









EDIT: I forgot to mention you do not need to have power running through the case to test it this way so its probably the safest way to test if you think you have a short.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

as one or two people on here are already aware, i had an issue with shorting on my front I/O panel when i first got my scout, i fixed it by taking the top off, not fully, just enough so i could get eyes on the underneath of the I/O panel, i then got my generic black insulation tape out and lined the top of the case directly underneath the I/O panel with the tape, the shorts kept on making my machine reboot whenever i plugged something into one of the two usb ports on the right, i also noticed that the screw holding the usb and front audio circuit board on that same side wasnt screwed in all the way, so i screwed it right down, it's been fine since, and its also been fine since i swapped the I/O panel out for the replacement CM shipped me when the original got nerfed







the scout is an amazing solid and durable case, you shouldnt pass up on it just because of the one in a million chance of you getting a short on the front panel, when you get the case, do a preemptive strike and check the circuit board is screwed in, and line directly underneath it with insulation tape like i did, i promise you the case won't let you down at all, i mean surely this thread should show you that


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;15090967*
> nerfed


I love your choice of wording Alias


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15091020*
> I love your choice of wording Alias


it beats swearing







just keeping it interesting though lol!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;15091113*
> it beats swearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just keeping it interesting though lol!


Indeed! Lol it does make me want to go to toys r us and re live my childhood with one of those nerf guns


----------



## jezzer

Looking for a new case and CM SCOUT is a case i really like and i need the side panel fan options, i am wondering if anyone is using it icw 2 MSI Twin Frozr II GTX 560 ti cards and if they will fit without a real problem?

The PCI power slots on these cards are on the backside of the cards, not on the side so i kinda doubt it will fit but if someone is using them and could let me know i would be gratefull


----------



## jeffblute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute;15085536*
> "GPU cards have a maximum clearance for 10.6" or 270mm maximum length inside the Scout."
> 
> according to the CM site. But as you can see people have gotten larger cards to fit (6970s ect) You should be fine with a 5770 : D


And your Twin Frozr is 9.37" x 4.37" x 1.46" (L,W,H)

You should be fine. And that is including the hard drive rack!


----------



## jezzer

Nice thanks, i need some space between the card and the hdd rack because my pcipower cables do not.. well, bend very well but with 1.2" space it should work i guess


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15090679*
> I would invest in a cheap Multimeter as you can pick them up for around £10 ($16) once you have one it switch it to continuity (black triangle like symbol in bottom right hand corner of the dial) then plug black wire into COM port and the red wire into VohmsmA port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next just hold the black wire onto the case and using the red wire touch all the ends of the power connections to the I/O panel.....if you have a short you should hear a beep...give the ports a good wiggle whilst you do this just to make you have thoroughly tested it.
> 
> If you do find a short the method above is by far the easiest and most effective way to cure to problem from what I have heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention you do not need to have power running through the case to test it this way so its probably the safest way to test if you think you have a short.


Awesome! thank you soo much for taking the time to post that^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;15090967*
> as one or two people on here are already aware, i had an issue with shorting on my front I/O panel when i first got my scout, i fixed it by taking the top off, not fully, just enough so i could get eyes on the underneath of the I/O panel, i then got my generic black insulation tape out and lined the top of the case directly underneath the I/O panel with the tape, the shorts kept on making my machine reboot whenever i plugged something into one of the two usb ports on the right, i also noticed that the screw holding the usb and front audio circuit board on that same side wasnt screwed in all the way, so i screwed it right down, it's been fine since, and its also been fine since i swapped the I/O panel out for the replacement CM shipped me when the original got nerfed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scout is an amazing solid and durable case, you shouldnt pass up on it just because of the one in a million chance of you getting a short on the front panel, when you get the case, do a preemptive strike and check the circuit board is screwed in, and line directly underneath it with insulation tape like i did, i promise you the case won't let you down at all, i mean surely this thread should show you that


yall are awesome! I already had decided that if I needed to I just wouldn't hook up the top ports and hook up something else in one of the CD slots, but this makes things soo much easier, I'm really liking this case, my last case purchase was...well too long ago the think about and WOW things have change a lot.


----------



## jezzer

Another question; Does the top 140mm fan overlap the highest point of the 120mm rear exhaust fan? i will be mounting a radiator+120mm fan in the inside on on the rear exhaust grill so it will be under the top 140mm fan instead for in front of it when only installing 120mm fan.

I cant see it on any pic or video


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Hey Guys, a question... i will give my mobo and rams to my Girlfriend Build wich is also a Storm Scout, and i want to buy a new mobo and ram for mine, i have in mind this two options:

  Amazon.com: ASUS Socket AM3/AMD 890FX/CrossFireX/SATA 3.0 and USB 3.0/A and GbE/ATX Motherboard Crosshair IV Formula: Electronics
   Amazon.com: ASUS Crosshair V Formula - AM3+ - 990FX - Republic of Gamers Series - ATX AMD DDR3 2133 Motherboards: Electronics
I know the V Formula is the newest one but one of the things i have learned in life is that not always the new things are the best. So, guys... honestly, which is the best option?

and i will buy this ram: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231416

Please help me to take the best dessision.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE;15094962*
> Hey Guys, a question... i will give my mobo and rams to my Girlfriend Build wich is also a Storm Scout, and i want to buy a new mobo and ram for mine, i have in mind this two options:
> Amazon.com: ASUS Socket AM3/AMD 890FX/CrossFireX/SATA 3.0 and USB 3.0/A and GbE/ATX Motherboard Crosshair IV Formula: Electronics
> 
> Amazon.com: ASUS Crosshair V Formula - AM3+ - 990FX - Republic of Gamers Series - ATX AMD DDR3 2133 Motherboards: Electronics
> 
> I know the V Formula is the newest one but one of the things i have learned in life is that not always the new things are the best. So, guys... honestly, which is the best option?
> 
> and i will buy this ram:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231416
> 
> Please help me to take the best dessision.


Honestly there is no point buying outdated technology especially as AM3+ is backwards compatible to AM3...I know some AM3 boards can be updated to AM3+ via a bios update but things like the temperature sensor will not work if you plug a AM3+ chip into the socket.

So I personally say go for the crosshair V and then you won't be disappointed in the future.


----------



## Kaneda13

well, long time no post...

Here's a shot of the new toys that arrived lastnight, i will be modding my Coolit Vantage this weekend.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer;15093443*
> Another question; Does the top 140mm fan overlap the highest point of the 120mm rear exhaust fan? i will be mounting a radiator+120mm fan in the inside on on the rear exhaust grill so it will be under the top 140mm fan instead for in front of it when only installing 120mm fan.
> 
> I cant see it on any pic or video


See my post HERE

as you can see the H70 radiator with 2x120mm fans on it forced me to remove the stock 140mm fan and replace it with a 120mm fan, even without that second 120mm fan on the radiator i still didn't have enough room for the 140mm fan to stay at the top, so in short.. yeah you're going to need to swap to a 120mm fan up there


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15096753*
> Honestly there is no point buying outdated technology especially as AM3+ is backwards compatible to AM3...I know some AM3 boards can be updated to AM3+ via a bios update but things like the *temperature sensor will not work if you plug a AM3+ chip into the socket.
> *
> So I personally say go for the crosshair V and then you won't be disappointed in the future.


Not strictly true,it is more power related issues ie CnQ etc which dont work properly....
However i agree with everything else....


----------



## darkstar585

****off topic post alert****















battlefield 3 beta is ready!
















Anyone who has this and they fancy a session my gamertag is darkstar585







my download is at 49% so i should be on-line soon....

EDIT: Thats if my rig will even run this?!?.....The recommend specs are insane


----------



## dteg

i run it at just above 60fps outside and 75-80 inside with everything at stock


----------



## imh073p

Hey guys, since my scout has the new hotness in it. I moved my old and busted rig into the Nzxt Phantom. Quick pics to show the difference.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Hey guys, since my scout has the new hotness in it. I moved my old and busted rig into the Nzxt Phantom. Quick pics to show the difference.




















 That is Smokinnnn!!!!! Very clean work 'Sir'!!!


----------



## jeffblute

So I got my case last night and threw it together! Loving is so far. I am gonna have to do this build in phases due to availability of certain tools, cash, ect ect.

So far I was able to do a simple reverse mounted hard drive. I used to do this all the time in my old antec 1200. I just used the 3.5 inch adapter that came with the case and some screws. Oh I found some of my little rubber grommets to help keep it as quiet as i can right now!


----------



## jnamon83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888;15088416*
> Hey I just picked up this case, I've seen some reviews that have talked about the front/top panel (where the usb ports and power button are) causing shorts and destroying hardware, any way to check that before I hook up all my hardware and kill it?


I don't know about shorts causing hardware damage, however I know with my storm scout (and others have reported this) touching/wiggling the top panel would sometimes cause problems. My computer would reboot or would just go black and require a reboot to start working again. It would happen especially when adding and removing usb devices.

The solution to this is to not connect the reset switch to the motherboard. Not a big deal for me, since I never use the reset switch.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jnamon83;15127474*
> I don't know about shorts causing hardware damage, however I know with my storm scout (and others have reported this) touching/wiggling the top panel would sometimes cause problems. My computer would reboot or would just go black and require a reboot to start working again. It would happen especially when adding and removing usb devices.
> 
> The solution to this is to not connect the reset switch to the motherboard. Not a big deal for me, since I never use the reset switch.


that's not the problem.. go a page or two back and you'll see what actually causes it most of the time, it's not the reset switch.. as mine has always been connected, i stopped the reboots by doing exactly what i described in my post lol..


----------



## dteg

i'm thinking about buying 3 more of the fans that come stock in the Scout, 2 for a ghetto rigged version of Striker's windtunnel mod (until school is out and i can actually make it) and 1 to put on the window; and then with darkstars help







i'll wire them all in to the button on the top of the scout.. any ideas/suggestions/improvements ??

edit: and down the road probably before the year is out i might paint it white


----------



## VoodooActual

Wait.. I can't get two case fans working.. The top 140mm works, but the rear, and HDD drive fans won't work.

Pretty much every case wire is in, but I can't find any that are directly from the case fans (all lost in the large mass of cables).. I plugged the molex which makes the 140mm work, but how do you get the 2 120's on?


----------



## jeffblute

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VoodooActual*


Wait.. I can't get two case fans working.. The top 140mm works, but the rear, and HDD drive fans won't work.

Pretty much every case wire is in, but I can't find any that are directly from the case fans (all lost in the large mass of cables).. I plugged the molex which makes the 140mm work, but how do you get the 2 120's on?










You might want to check your molex pins. Sometimes they have a habit of popping out just far enough that they looked connected but their not.

I would just wiggle each pin and do a quick double check!


----------



## jeffblute

If anyone wants to see what I am doing with my scout I started a work log!
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ard-scout.html


----------



## illsupra

Will a Scythe Mugen 2 fit the scout?

I just put the rig in my sig together and need an aftermarket cooler asap...

The stock AMD fans running at +6k rpms when I run the BF3 beta...

Any help would be much appreciated...


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811322019

What in the name of....







I want to pluck out my eyes!









Sorry







waiting for the Trooper has me looking at cases again.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811322019

What in the name of....







I want to pluck out my eyes!









Sorry







waiting for the Trooper has me looking at cases again.


















Ok, I really don't know, I mean what do you say















: Ok, we're they designing a computer case or and old radio case?









Hey







'Cooler Master';







:were's my 'Trooper'???


----------



## unimatrixzero

Yea where is mine?


----------



## Robilar

Changed up the hardware a bit on my Scout today.

New RAM (8 GB kit), new sound card (creative), new power supply.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*









Ok, I really don't know, I mean what do you say















: Ok, we're they designing a computer case or and old radio case?









Hey







'Cooler Master';







:were's my 'Trooper'???










STILL nowhere to found in my neck of the woods







I suppose I could physically GO to Fry's Electronics but....come on! A new case by CM would be in their ads first right?


----------



## entach

my scout rig

Biostar 890GXB-HD
Athlon II X2 250
Team Xtreem 4Gb
Xigmatek HDT-1284F
3 HDD WDC Caviar Green 2Tb+1Tb+750Gb 
Sapphire 5750 Vapor-X
PSU Seasonic M12-II 520W

front look








inside








hdd cover








my fan, bought 3 but 1 died


----------



## dteg

what fans are those in your scout..


----------



## entach

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


what fans are those in your scout..


i don't know the brands, but what i know its made in china, and modded by a local modder

here's what it looks, 2 cable with 3 pin (fan and led)


----------



## jeffblute

Got a bit farther on my Scout. 
*Insert evil laugh here*

Now I gotta find some of those red LED strips and get rid of all my molex connectors and go with a terminal block.









Very nice setups Robilar and Entach


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


STILL nowhere to found in my neck of the woods







I suppose I could physically GO to Fry's Electronics but....come on! A new case by CM would be in their ads first right?


This is what I posted in 'CMSTC'









Quote:



Sorry for the Edit: Well, the only Web site I found the case listed and priced is in 'AUSTRALIA'!!!
With an >>('ETA' of 10/20/2011)...  PC CASE GEAR Also, low and behold; The company I ordered from just told me on the phone, that there is a delay in my case order!!! Go figure!!!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entach;15144746*
> i don't know the brands, but what i know its made in china, and modded by a local modder
> 
> here's what it looks, 2 cable with 3 pin (fan and led)


Those are OEM Enermax Vegas or Apollish fans.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;15143404*
> Changed up the hardware a bit on my Scout today.
> 
> New RAM (8 GB kit), new sound card (creative), new power supply.


Nice Rig Sir!!! Good Stuff!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entach;15144746*
> i don't know the brands, but what i know its made in china, and modded by a local modder
> 
> here's what it looks, 2 cable with 3 pin (fan and led)










Bright.... Nice!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute;15145424*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a bit farther on my Scout.
> *Insert evil laugh here*


Your off to great Start...







liking this so far!!!!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Those are OEM Enermax Vegas or Apollish fans.


just bought 3 of em


----------



## Rogue1266

Listed on the 'Second Page'. Never seen that before







.........


----------



## Rockr69

Hey everybody! Wheh!, it's been a week since I checked in and you folks have been busy! Even though I don't know all of you new members, I welcome you all to the club. I'd like to take the time to extend a special thanks to Rouge1266 and AOM for helping all the new members find their way around the club. Promotions are in order and I'll get them posted before the day is up.

On a side note I picked up another XFX reference HD5870 to finally try my hand at
Crossfire, however it will require an upgrade for my PSU which I can't order until Friday. I'll definitely post pics when I'm done. I also have to get another AC Accelero 5870 to cool that bad-boy, so if I don't see you all before then, keep up the good work and keep modding those Scouts.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15176542*
> Hey everybody! Wheh!, it's been a week since I checked in and you folks have been busy! Even though I don't know all of you new members, I welcome you all to the club. I'd like to take the time to extend a special thanks to Rouge1266 and AOM for helping all the new members find their way around the club. Promotions are in order and I'll get them posted before the day is up.
> 
> On a side note I picked up another XFX reference HD5870 to finally try my hand at
> Crossfire, however it will require an upgrade for my PSU which I can't order until Friday. I'll definitely post pics when I'm done. I also have to get another AC Accelero 5870 to cool that bad-boy, so if I don't see you all before then, keep up the good work and keep modding those Scouts.










Just doing the deed, my duty!!!








CrossFire!!! WaaaHoooo... Please post Bench Marks. Would love to see the difference between the two... Congrads on the New buy sir... Your 'Scout' will be stacked & Packed!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;15143404*
> Changed up the hardware a bit on my Scout today.


So many of us take the time to tweak and mod this case to our own needs and artistic outlets and this club has many excellent examples of what some one on a mission can do with this wonderful enclosure, but the one thing I miss the most about my own Scout is when I had it completely stock and clean. There's nothing quite like a clean stock factory looking build. Nice work Robilar. I love it. Nice and clean, lean and mean.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15176542*
> Hey everybody! Wheh!, it's been a week since I checked in and you folks have been busy! Even though I don't know all of you new members, I welcome you all to the club. I'd like to take the time to extend a special thanks to Rouge1266 and AOM for helping all the new members find their way around the club. Promotions are in order and I'll get them posted before the day is up.
> 
> On a side note I picked up another XFX reference HD5870 to finally try my hand at
> Crossfire, however it will require an upgrade for my PSU which I can't order until Friday. I'll definitely post pics when I'm done. I also have to get another AC Accelero 5870 to cool that bad-boy, so if I don't see you all before then, keep up the good work and keep modding those Scouts.


+rep for you







have you seen the pics of my H70 yet? a few pages back now







oh and i've gotten a window applique, working out the kinks in it before i post up some pics of it though







hope things go good with that 5770


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


+rep for you







have you seen the pics of my H70 yet? a few pages back now







oh and i've gotten a window applique, working out the kinks in it before i post up some pics of it though







hope things go good with that 5770










I saw it. Great work girl! Thanks for the support on that "5870







" The biggest hurdle will be buying the new PSU and of course having to basically redoing all the sleeving and wire routing.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffblute*


Option 1.











Just put a 360 up top, its REALLY easy! XD. Just kiddin, i think option 1 looks good, but wouldnt you want the top as an exhaust and not an intake?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


The biggest hurdle will be buying the new PSU and of course having to basically redoing all the sleeving and wire routing.










Thats what is stopping me from going crossfire, need to buy a new PSU and tear down everything! but before that I should upgrade my RAM, which means upgrading my mobo, and while im upgrading my mobo I might as well go sandy bridge. Before you know it, i dropped $800! the bottomless pit of computer upgrading eh?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Finally able to get back on OCN and realized I havent officially become a member! Went to sign up via new member link on the first page and it took me to the "storm trooper" club. Anyone know why this happens? and where I can sign up for this here fine club? Gotta represent







. thanks!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*


Finally able to get back on OCN and realized I havent officially become a member! Went to sign up via new member link on the first page and it took me to the "storm trooper" club. Anyone know why this happens? and where I can sign up for this here fine club? Gotta represent







. thanks!


All you gotta do is post pics of your rig, which you've done already and grab the club php off of page 1 of the thread and pop it into your sig line.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


All you gotta do is post pics of your rig, which you've done already and grab the club php off of page 1 of the thread and pop it into your sig line.


oh, i thought there was a survey or somethin, thanks!


----------



## Rockr69

There is and it's supposed to point to this club thread, not the Storm Trooper Club. I'm a little upset about this and will be looking into this.


----------



## MrSleepin

my sig rig


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*


my sig rig




















Other than your wiring, it's looking good!


----------



## GoodInk

Hi everyone I have been on in a awhile, I've been busy. I have a lot of catching up to do, and my read last unread button still takes me to the last post making it a pain to find out where I left off









Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


Personally i would go with option 1 as you would have less to worry about when it comes to getting a good flow rate etc.

Saying that I have never W/C before







but I am reading alot on it before I go ahead and build my case extention to hold 2 360 rads.


It looks as if you are planing on using the Rasa kit for this. The RS will bolt right up to the stock fan holes in the front of the case. If you go this route I would leave a small amount of the 5.25" drive bay for support. The whole process isn't very hard if you have the tools. You can check my work log out in my sig.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15183344*
> *There is and it's supposed to point to this club thread, not the Storm Trooper Club*. I'm a little upset about this and will be looking into this.


That is some BS right there,what do Rogue and Unimartix have to say about this??


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15186555*
> That is some BS right there,what do Rogue and Unimartix have to say about this??


Simple mistake is all. A fix is in the works and will be up by the weekend. Thanks for your enthusiasm though!!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15181489*
> I saw it. Great work girl! Thanks for the support on that "5870" The biggest hurdle will be buying the new PSU and of course having to basically redoing all the sleeving and wire routing.


aaaah poop i didn't even see i'd wrote 5770 lol, simple typo and i turned your card into mine







anyways sounds like you have a lot of work ahead of you, what psu you going to be going with? a nice beefy one above 850w from he corsair range?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;15186753*
> aaaah poop i didn't even see i'd wrote 5770 lol, simple typo and i turned your card into mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways sounds like you have a lot of work ahead of you, what psu you going to be going with? a nice beefy one above 850w from he corsair range?


Ahhhh...you're a smart lass. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171048


----------



## B NEGATIVE

A good 750w will see you good,remember to get one with 4 6 pin cables....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087









Better by far...


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15183613*
> my sig rig


System looks good. I would really recommend some cable management though


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15186825*
> Ahhhh...you're a smart lass. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171048


I know we all love CM, by far they're one of the best case makers out there, but i don't trust their psu's, sorry Dan, but i really don't like the choice you've made there, as far as i can remember i've never heard or read good things about a CM psu, from being lower rated than the actual outputs to killing hardware, i'd avoid it and go for something like B-N has suggested, that or a Corsair, as Seasonic are the OEM for the TX750V2(not the first one, they're a Channel Well Tech made psu). choice is yours at the end of the day, its your cash and your hardware, i just don't want you to run the risk of it all going up in smoke








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15186828*
> A good 750w will see you good,remember to get one with 4 6 pin cables....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better by far...


yeah i only said something 850 or higher to allow for some headroom for upgrade-ability over a few years, aswell as cap aging


----------



## AliasOfMyself

i don't deal with newegg, on account of me being in the uk, but both versions of the corsair 850TX are on there, cheaper than the seasonic one B-N posted too, go see









Newegg TX850 V1

Newegg TX850 V2

oh and if i'm reading it right, cheaper than the CM one by a few $$ too


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;15187293*
> i don't deal with newegg, on account of me being in the uk, but both versions of the corsair 850TX are on there, cheaper than the seasonic one B-N posted too, go see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg TX850 V1
> 
> Newegg TX850 V2
> 
> oh and if i'm reading it right, cheaper than the CM one by a few $$ too


You cant beat a Seasonic. AoM is right, a Corsair is just as good tho...well,the HX and AX series are anyway. Dunno about the TX,heard some stories about those,check with jonnyguru about PSU's.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;15187201*
> 
> yeah i only said something 850 or higher to allow for some headroom for upgrade-ability over a few years, aswell as cap aging


Nothing wrong with MOAR POWAH but capacitor ageing wont really come in to it..It has no relation to wattage,more the quality of the cap itself.
That Seasonic i linked is down from nearly $200,cant beat a bargain!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15187758*
> You cant beat a Seasonic. AoM is right, a Corsair is just as good tho...well,the HX and AX series are anyway. Dunno about the TX,heard some stories about those,check with jonnyguru about PSU's.


I've had two TX series psu's, the first one being a 650TX, this lasted me a good two years and still works in the rig i sold it in, then there's my 750TX in this rig, it's been a sturdy little bugger, quiet too, my only issue was the short length of the 8pin psu power cable, but i think thats an issue for a lot of psu's in all fairness, and i was soon able to solve that with the nzxt 8pin extension that i've had running in there since like a week after i got my scout lol, you may not b able to beat a Seasonic, but the Corsair psu's that have Seasonic as an oem are just as unbeatable, and my 650TX was one of those








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15187823*
> Nothing wrong with MOAR POWAH but capacitor ageing wont really come in to it..It has no relation to wattage,more the quality of the cap itself.
> That Seasonic i linked is down from nearly $200,cant beat a bargain!


i see both of the 850's i linked as bargains, for what they are thats seriously cheap, you guys in the states have it seriously lucky, we pay maybe 20% more on vat than you guys do over there, as for my cap aging comment, i meant the length of time the psu is going to last, the caps are going to be of better quality in a higher end quality branded psu, so they wont degrade as quickly etc







but i agree with every word you've said, if a Seasonic psu wasnt going to cost me a bomb in the uk i'd of opted for one of those instead myself


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Im Uk,i grabbed an XFX 850,rebranded Seasonic......£80 from crescent.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15188116*
> Im Uk,i grabbed an XFX 850,rebranded Seasonic......£80 from crescent.


See Corsair psu's are pretty much so rebranded Seasonics anyways, and corsair have the rep as a brand for me personally, Corsair psu, Corsair ram, and now a corsair cooler, i guess i just stick with what i know hasn't let me down before, and i totally forgot you're in the uk







i got 90% of my rig parts from cclonline.com, i used to leave near them so i didn't have to worry about postage costs lol


----------



## B NEGATIVE

im a novatech fan myself.....with a side of scan.
And specialtech for LC gear...


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Scan are pretty good price wise, i've priced things up on there for other people a few times







and i looked on SpecialTechs website, they have a lot of cool stuff on there, it's in my bookmarks for future use


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;15187201*
> I know we all love CM, by far they're one of the best case makers out there, but i don't trust their psu's, sorry Dan, but i really don't like the choice you've made there, as far as i can remember i've never heard or read good things about a CM psu, from being lower rated than the actual outputs to killing hardware, i'd avoid it and go for something like B-N has suggested, that or a Corsair, as Seasonic are the OEM for the TX750V2(not the first one, they're a Channel Well Tech made psu). choice is yours at the end of the day, its your cash and your hardware, i just don't want you to run the risk of it all going up in smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i only said something 850 or higher to allow for some headroom for upgrade-ability over a few years, aswell as cap aging


I have this CM PSU and did a lot of reading up on it before I bought. It is a very good PSU, unlike CM's older PSU's. I'm really surprised mine made it through my year in Honduras. The base is running on generator power, in the year I was there we had 4 of the 7 PC's in our shop blow PSU's.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I have this CM PSU and did a lot of reading up on it before I bought. It is a very good PSU, unlike CM's older PSU's. I'm really surprised mine made it through my year in Honduras. The base is running on generator power, in the year I was there we had 4 of the 7 PC's in our shop blow PSU's.


cool..


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15188773*
> I have this CM PSU and did a lot of reading up on it before I bought. It is a very good PSU, unlike CM's older PSU's. I'm really surprised mine made it through my year in Honduras. The base is running on generator power, in the year I was there we had 4 of the 7 PC's in our shop blow PSU's.


Oh man generator power is way unstable, you guys ran power conditioners to protect the pc's?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I have this CM PSU and did a lot of reading up on it before I bought. It is a very good PSU, unlike CM's older PSU's. I'm really surprised mine made it through my year in Honduras. The base is running on generator power, in the year I was there we had 4 of the 7 PC's in our shop blow PSU's.


That is just amazing that your psu lasted.. Guess it is a one up for Corsair.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Other than your wiring, it's looking good!


this comment really got to me....

how's this?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Oh man generator power is way unstable, you guys ran power conditioners to protect the pc's?


Yes it is, and when on goes down, well lets just say it makes a brown out look like someone turned off a light switch. The work PC's run on UPS, but mine was just on a power strip.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*


this comment really got to me....

how's this?



















Much better







Only thing I really see now is the CPU power cable can go behind the MB, and try to find a better place for the fan cables.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Much better







Only thing I really see now is the CPU power cable can go behind the MB, and try to find a better place for the fan cables.


well that was as long as the factory cable would reach.. i would need an extension to get it completely behind the mb.

as for those fan cables, they go to my window fans... which have really short cables, and are hard to plug in as it is!


----------



## GoodInk

I see there are a few new members and want to remind everyone that we have a CMSSC Steam group. http://steamcommunity.com/groups/cmssc/

Now I have my rig up and running again, we need to setup a game night. So now what game and when? I'd be open for the 15th of this month. As for games, well BF2, L4D2, Crysis 2, COD Black-Ops, Fear 3, TF2?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*


well that was as long as the factory cable would reach.. i would need an extension to get it completely behind the mb.

as for those fan cables, they go to my window fans... which have really short cables, and are hard to plug in as it is!











nzxt do a great cpu power extension cable, i use one and have done for over a year now, they're individually sleeved too, have a looksee









CLICKY


----------



## MrSleepin

i joined the steam group


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


I know we all love CM, by far they're one of the best case makers out there, but i don't trust their psu's, sorry Dan, but i really don't like the choice you've made there, as far as i can remember i've never heard or read good things about a CM psu, from being lower rated than the actual outputs to killing hardware, i'd avoid it and go for something like B-N has suggested, that or a Corsair, as Seasonic are the OEM for the TX750V2(not the first one, they're a Channel Well Tech made psu). choice is yours at the end of the day, its your cash and your hardware, i just don't want you to run the risk of it all going up in smoke









yeah i only said something 850 or higher to allow for some headroom for upgrade-ability over a few years, aswell as cap aging










I appreciate your advice, but decline to heed it. I did see the Corsair 750 pro for ten dollars more, but remember I'm running an OCZ 600w PSU now and I had the same advice against getting it. It's been rock solid. I'm gonna go with my gut on this and if you're right, I'll admit it and if not I'll not say a word


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*


this comment really got to me....

how's this?



















That's better. Nice work Scout.


----------



## DireLeon2010

WOOT! 75c an RAINING in downtown heck....er, I mean Phoenix today! Tis the season for overclocking here. Wanting to do some more cable management soon. You guys think these would help? Sorry. Still no camera.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812189004

Also....R.I.P. Steve Jobs

Also again....GO DIAMONDBACKS!!!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I appreciate your advice, but decline to heed it. I did see the Corsair 750 pro for ten dollars more, but remember I'm running an OCZ 600w PSU now and I had the same advice against getting it. It's been rock solid. I'm gonna go with my gut on this and if you're right, I'll admit it and if not I'll not say a word










only difference here is i wouldnt of advised you against the ocz psu, i advised someone else to get one of those around 2 years ago because of their budget, and the corsair 650TX was out of stock







no hardies anyways


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


only difference here is *i wouldnt of advised you against the ocz psu*, i advised someone else to get one of those around 2 years ago because of their budget, and the corsair 650TX was out of stock







no hardies anyways










I would of...i had one,no good for crossfire setups,for me anyway..


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


I would of...i had one,no good for crossfire setups,for me anyway..


for a single gpu based rig i would of, not for a crossfire/sli setup though, that'd be too much for it


----------



## CM MR HAF

Hi Guys,

I am Jon, or the friendly CM chassis product manager. After showing up at the HAF club, I wanted to post here and find out how things are. CM Storm allows us to go a totally different direction that most Cooler Master products, so we are always open to suggestions.

In fact, some of the ideas on this forum came to being in the new CM Storm Trooper. Again, I wanted to introduce myself and open up to any criticism or comment on CM Storm chassis.


----------



## linkin93

Hi! Welcome to the club









I honestly can't say I'm a fan of the trooper's look. I still love my scout. It's a classic case.

If anything, I'd just like to see a Storm Scout V2.0 - with the exterior being exactly the same as the current one, with updated internals, eg removable HDD bays, slide out fan filters, those rubber things for cable management, and so on.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Well guys i wanted to say its been fun...but im leaving the Scout club...its just too small and not enough cable management options for the future which is actually the present lol

i ended up with a Corsair 650D...i fits my style a little better than the "gamer" type cases plus its got tons of places to hide stuff









but i will say...this is still a great little case and would still recommend it to anyone looking for a cheaper good quality case..now off to sell it!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi;15208992*
> Well guys i wanted to say its been fun...but im leaving the Scout club...its just too small and not enough cable management options for the future which is actually the present lol
> 
> i ended up with a Corsair 650D...i fits my style a little better than the "gamer" type cases plus its got tons of places to hide stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will say...this is still a great little case and would still recommend it to anyone looking for a cheaper good quality case..now off to sell it!


You don't have to leave the club, you're always welcome here. A Scout you'll always be just with a Corsair case. We have lots of members like that.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15207252*
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am Jon, or the friendly CM chassis product manager. After showing up at the HAF club, I wanted to post here and find out how things are. CM Storm allows us to go a totally different direction that most Cooler Master products, so we are always open to suggestions.
> 
> In fact, some of the ideas on this forum came to being in the new CM Storm Trooper. Again, I wanted to introduce myself and open up to any criticism or comment on CM Storm chassis.


Welcome to the club CM MR HAF. I would like to say thank you for giving credit for our design ideas. I know we passed a lot hard words Cooler Master's way for using our stuff with out credit. Club, can we say "PSU cover in the HAF X"? I knew we could.

For the most part I love only one of the Storm chassis and that's the Scout.
I have worked with the HAF 912 and recognize a lot of the traits in the Enforcer, or as we like to call it Uncle Fugly. Ok, I made up the Fugly part, it's just Uncle Ugly. If it didn't have a door I would buy for sure. Other than that one thing I think it has very good things going for it.

As for the Trooper, I think it's a home run. I believe when people get their hands on it, it's legend will grow to enormous stature. We gotta get our hands on it first!

Anyway, welcome, make yourself at home, raid the fridge, but we'll have to charge you for any items in the mini bar


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15208510*
> Hi! Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't say I'm a fan of the trooper's look. I still love my scout. It's a classic case.
> 
> If anything, I'd just like to see a Storm Scout V2.0 - with the exterior being exactly the same as the current one, with updated internals, eg removable HDD bays, slide out fan filters, those rubber things for cable management, and so on.


Totally agree. I would like 2 inches more room above the mobo tray and 2x 120mm/140mm mounts in the top. So people with an h100 or a Rasa kit can mount rads. A wee bit of room for video cards would be nice too, say 2 inches more. The slats in the window have to go as well, they whistle. Cut clean holes and use dust filters. All of your suggestions as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi;15208992*
> Well guys i wanted to say its been fun...but im leaving the Scout club...its just too small and not enough cable management options for the future which is actually the present lol
> 
> i ended up with a Corsair 650D...i fits my style a little better than the "gamer" type cases plus its got tons of places to hide stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will say...this is still a great little case and would still recommend it to anyone looking for a cheaper good quality case..now off to sell it!


I left a long time ago but the thread itself is great. No reason to stop coming here lol. Corsair is one of my favorite companies. They have excellent build quality and warranties. 650D is a nice upgrade.


----------



## FreekyGTi

sweet then i wont leave...i still stop in here at least once and day and look at all the things going on


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*


Hi Guys,

I am Jon, or the friendly CM chassis product manager. After showing up at the HAF club, I wanted to post here and find out how things are. CM Storm allows us to go a totally different direction that most Cooler Master products, so we are always open to suggestions.

In fact, some of the ideas on this forum came to being in the new CM Storm Trooper. Again, I wanted to introduce myself and open up to any criticism or comment on CM Storm chassis.


 Well, Gen. Rockr was the first to give an official greeting and I would like to be the second. Lt. COL. Rogue1266 (Ron) here of the CMSSC! Welcome Jon,AKA: 'CM MR HAF'!!! I'm sure all of us here appreciate you stopping in and Introducing your-self. It's great to have a Rep from CM, let alone a Production Manager come and visit us. I think I can speak for most of the upper command of this club or at least say a few word's on our behalf... A big Thank You is in order for stating the facts!!! That some of the idea's that have been going into some of your product's did generate from our club. As you can see we have a large member-ship with all level's of professionalism here. Young and old!!!

We have a vast group of people from all around the world that join here because of your CM Storm Scout product. I myself am a devoted fan of this wonderful chassis. The Founder of this thread 'Enigma8750', was the man that generated & energized this club with his 'Cold War' Mod of the Scout case. In turn put this club in motion along with with the rest of our leader-ship, Rockr69, Mr.BriSleep, Kev-b, Stricker36, K10, GoodInk, Photonmoo and the list go's on. (( Sorry for not mentioning you all; You Know who you are))...

Last and surely not least, the Storm Trooper Chassis. We feel you have a winner there. We all hope to bring that thread home; The 'CMSTC' to great hight's. Also, Thank You for the explanation in the CMSTC thread of why those chassis were held up on release. We can't fight Mother-Nature!!! We can only roll with it. LOL

AAAAnnnnyway. THANK YOU from all of us here at 'CMSSC' & CMSTC'!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*


Well guys i wanted to say its been fun...but im leaving the Scout club...its just too small and not enough cable management options for the future which is actually the present lol

i ended up with a Corsair 650D...i fits my style a little better than the "gamer" type cases plus its got tons of places to hide stuff









but i will say...this is still a great little case and would still recommend it to anyone looking for a cheaper good quality case..now off to sell it!


 Your a strong part of this club along with the rest of us... This is always a 
home for you.







Nice choice of chassis your buying... Corsair is a good company with great product. Enjoy it and most of all; Have Fun with it!!!


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Your a strong part of this club along with the rest of us... This is always a 
home for you.







Nice choice of chassis your buying... Corsair is a good company with great product. Enjoy it and most of all; Have Fun with it!!!










thank you...i really hope i like the new case...ive enjoyed my scout for the time ive had it


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*


Hi Guys,

I am Jon, or the friendly CM chassis product manager. After showing up at the HAF club, I wanted to post here and find out how things are. CM Storm allows us to go a totally different direction that most Cooler Master products, so we are always open to suggestions.

In fact, some of the ideas on this forum came to being in the new CM Storm Trooper. Again, I wanted to introduce myself and open up to any criticism or comment on CM Storm chassis.


Welcome, this has been a very hot topic in the past. Back when we talking about it, most wanted just a little more room. The Trooper it a great case and looks to be a big winner for CM. The only thing I see that could be a problem with it is the length of the case. I have a good sized desk but the Trooper is about 1/2" too long and will not fit







I think as stated earlier that a Scout II just a little larger will allow people to run AMD's higher end card and keep the smaller size. The idea I had was to make it bases on the 690II case. I made a quick PS of one. One more thing, how long until we here some news about the the Cosmos II?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


That is some BS right there,what do Rogue and Unimartix have to say about this??


 Agreed 'B'!!!!! Wasn't liking this at all... But as Gen.Rockr stated. It was a simple mistake. I would like to say Thank You for becoming a good source of information and helping new 'Scouts' along in their Mods.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*


this comment really got to me....
how's this?










 First off, Welcome to CMSSC. There is a lot of good talent here that is very helpful. I'm sure any questions you have could be answered or we'll find one for you...

Two;







Nice RIG Scout. Take your time. We are all here all in good clean fun and 'Welcome again Mr.Sleepin... << LOL







Like the name!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I see there are a few new members and want to remind everyone that we have a CMSSC Steam group. http://steamcommunity.com/groups/cmssc/

Now I have my rig up and running again, we need to setup a game night. So now what game and when? I'd be open for the 15th of this month. As for games, well BF2, L4D2, Crysis 2, COD Black-Ops, Fear 3, TF2?


 If I get my Internet up to what I need, I will gladly join in Sir....


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*


Hi Guys,

I am Jon, or the friendly CM chassis product manager. After showing up at the HAF club, I wanted to post here and find out how things are. CM Storm allows us to go a totally different direction that most Cooler Master products, so we are always open to suggestions.

In fact, some of the ideas on this forum came to being in the new CM Storm Trooper. Again, I wanted to introduce myself and open up to any criticism or comment on CM Storm chassis.


Hi there CM MR HAF, its really nice to have the opportunity to give ideas to a CM REP.

Just like Linkin93, i would like to see a Storm Scout v2.0. Here are some bullet points

It would need to have a decent handle (not like the Trooper), well it is a LAN case








The slits on the side panel have to go because of the noise that is made when you put a fan on the window. (i made my own window)
Maybe a couple of inches wider so you can fit larger graphics cards in the case.
Rubber grommets like the one on the HAF X in a few places like under the motherboard, for the PSU cables and next to the 24pin socket on the motherboard.
It would be nice to have 5 5.25 drive bays again.
Maybe an inch or two above the motherboard for a 240 Rad
 Personally i would like removable hard drive PCB's on the back of the HDD caddy, but instead of hard drives being in enclosures they will be on rails. So when you want to take a hard drive out you dont need to disconnect any wire or take the hard drive out of the enclosure all you have to do is take the two rails off the hard drive.
That's all i have got at the moment but, if i think of any more ideas i will make another post.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*


thank you...i really hope i like the new case...ive enjoyed my scout for the time ive had it


hehe, now you don't have to worry about dropping another TF3 in there sometime down the road


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*


Hi Guys,

I am Jon, or the friendly CM chassis product manager. After showing up at the HAF club, I wanted to post here and find out how things are. CM Storm allows us to go a totally different direction that most Cooler Master products, so we are always open to suggestions.

In fact, some of the ideas on this forum came to being in the new CM Storm Trooper. Again, I wanted to introduce myself and open up to any criticism or comment on CM Storm chassis.


Ditch the 140 top fan and go for 2 120mm,extend the case 3" front to back,ditch the tooless PCI locks and do a white version...
These are my demands.....or the puppy gets it.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

only had a quick scan back a few pages, and i agree with everybody suggestion wise, i'd like to add to those suggestions, for a Scout Mk II









where the motherboard tray is, a lot of scouts have made a cut for the 24pin atx cable to come through to make things tidier, i'd love to see that in official production, it'd make life so much easier









a secondary removable 140/120mm fan mount option for the 5 & 1/4 inch drive bays, i know there's a hdd cage accessory for the 5 &1/4 inch bays, but a fan mount option in official production for the scout would be my cup of tea









a larger psu fan grill on the bottom of the case, to allow for larger psu's such as mine that have a 140mm fan inside them, i'm already considering cutting the grill out to be larger on the bottom of my scout, i don't think my psu is getting as much air as it would if the fan grill down there was larger









that's my hit list


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*


Hi Guys,

I am Jon, or the friendly CM chassis product manager. After showing up at the HAF club, I wanted to post here and find out how things are. CM Storm allows us to go a totally different direction that most Cooler Master products, so we are always open to suggestions.

In fact, some of the ideas on this forum came to being in the new CM Storm Trooper. Again, I wanted to introduce myself and open up to any criticism or comment on CM Storm chassis.



It needs to be a wee bit taller and keep the same design but allow for a 240 rad at the top

Wider to offset the length increase.

we need more room for more that 10 and 1/2 inch video cards.. We have found that most people that buy the enormous video cards are not Scout buyers. they usually go to a bigger case but at least another inch clearance for video cards.

Less hard Drive bays on bottom to make room for a 240 rad at the bottom or at least a nice fat 120 rad.

More room behind the motherboard try. Closing a scout after a build takes 4 men and a Monkey to close it.

Oh did I say ... keep the same design.

Don't mess with the design .. just make it a little bigger.

USB 3 Plugs

And a more fan accesories points or a junction rail on the back for adding fans and lights.

Removable conduit for main board psu wire.

If you make it Fatter could you get a 180 x 180 fan on the top

And one place somewhere in the box for a small Res to mount

Kill the fins on the side of the acylic Panel. They hum and cause sound when 120 fans are on high.

Keep the Tinted glass

Ohh did I say .. Keep the Scout Design in tacked.. Just a little bigger..fatter and longer.. Maybe 2 on height .... 1 on depth ... and 1 on length.

Oh. those tool less PCI card clamps that look like clamps but are not really clamps..  We usually put really nice finger tight case screws and not use the Tool less because it is flimsy and it cheapens the entire case. This is Cooler Master and we don't make crap.

The top to me looks great I love the jerry can look. I would not deviate from that.


*Thank you sir so much for giving us credit for some of the Design elements of the Trooper.. some of us could just Hug the Stuffin out of you for saying that.























Thanks

Dad and I*


----------



## DireLeon2010

I love look and feel of this case as it is. I don't know how practical widening or lengthening this baby would be







but it would be nice







Practical changes might include....

1. Better fan control.

2. Modular or removable drive bay. (so we don't have to cut up this beauty so much







)

3. Power cable stowage or false floor. (the guys here have come up with practical creative ways to do that)

4. Better looking bullseye or no obstruction at all in front. Everybody has been cutting that ugly thing out. And, it doesn't line up with the fan, which looks weird if you have a bright LED fan like an Apollish Enermax.

5. Yes! Yes! Yes! Do something about the fins on the side window, please







The tinted window is beautiful, though an option like a Sniper styled mesh might be interesting in a Special Edition or upgrade.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


I love look and feel of this case as it is. I don't know how practical widening or lengthening this baby would be







but it would be nice







Practical changes might include....

1. Better fan control.

2. Modular or removable drive bay. (so we don't have to cut up this beauty so much







)

3. Power cable stowage or false floor. (the guys here have come up with practical creative ways to do that)

4. Better looking bullseye or no obstruction at all in front. Everybody has been cutting that ugly thing out. And, it doesn't line up with the fan, which looks weird if you have a bright LED fan like an Apollish Enermax.

5. Yes! Yes! Yes! Do something about the fins on the side window, please







The tinted window is beautiful, though an option like a Sniper styled mesh might be interesting in a Special Edition or upgrade.


I love the mesh idea, I might have to steel that idea. Dust won't be a problem with the way I have my fans setup. I only have one exhausting out, and 3 as intake.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


hehe, now you don't have to worry about dropping another TF3 in there sometime down the road










Sup Dteg!

yeah but dropping another TF3 in there would require a new motherboard









so that will be a while off...but now at least it will fit! well it fits in the scout but just barely as we both know


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15214912*
> I love the mesh idea, I might have to steel that idea. Dust won't be a problem with the way I have my fans setup. I only have one exhausting out, and 3 as intake.


the case i had before my scout had a mesh window, i agree on it being better for airflow, but i had a few cons that seriously made me end up hating it, i got more dust inside the case, and i could hear stuff in there a LOT more, when i moved everything over to the scout my ears noticed a massive amount of improvement in the noise


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15209263*
> For the most part I love only one of the Storm chassis and that's the Scout.
> I have worked with the HAF 912 and recognize a lot of the traits in the Enforcer, or as we like to call it Uncle Fugly. Ok, I made up the Fugly part, it's just Uncle Ugly. If it didn't have a door I would buy for sure. Other than that one thing I think it has very good things going for it.
> 
> As for the Trooper, I think it's a home run. I believe when people get their hands on it, it's legend will grow to enormous stature. We gotta get our hands on it first!


Thank you for the welcome. We saw the Enforcer as a good way to provide the high level features in our own design. Unfortunately as you mentioned, there was too much "Cooler Master" in Enforcer, and not enough CM Storm. Even so, it is still the best value in its class for features for the dollar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15211772*
> Welcome, this has been a very hot topic in the past. Back when we talking about it, most wanted just a little more room. The Trooper it a great case and looks to be a big winner for CM. The only thing I see that could be a problem with it is the length of the case. I have a good sized desk but the Trooper is about 1/2" too long and will not fit


Okay, so Scout 2 should be longer and a little wider. Thanks for the tip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;15212454*
> Hi there CM MR HAF, its really nice to have the opportunity to give ideas to a CM REP.
> 
> Just like Linkin93, i would like to see a Storm Scout v2.0. Here are some bullet points
> 
> It would need to have a decent handle (not like the Trooper), well it is a LAN case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slits on the side panel have to go because of the noise that is made when you put a fan on the window. (i made my own window)
> Maybe a couple of inches wider so you can fit larger graphics cards in the case.
> Rubber grommets like the one on the HAF X in a few places like under the motherboard, for the PSU cables and next to the 24pin socket on the motherboard.
> It would be nice to have 5 5.25 drive bays again.
> Maybe an inch or two above the motherboard for a 240 Rad
> Personally i would like removable hard drive PCB's on the back of the HDD caddy, but instead of hard drives being in enclosures they will be on rails. So when you want to take a hard drive out you dont need to disconnect any wire or take the hard drive out of the enclosure all you have to do is take the two rails off the hard drive.


Good list, all of those are already on the works. 5 x 5.25" drive bays, would make the chassis even bigger than the HAF 922? Hotswap PCB are expensive and tricky. It could be possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15212834*
> Ditch the 140 top fan and go for 2 120mm,extend the case 3" front to back,ditch the tooless PCI locks and do a white version...
> These are my demands.....or the puppy gets it.


Don't kill the puppy, the chassis will be longer and wider if we support 2 x 120mm. What kind of white? White as in wedding dress, or some kind of shiny white.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself;15213225*
> only had a quick scan back a few pages, and i agree with everybody suggestion wise, i'd like to add to those suggestions, for a Scout Mk II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where the motherboard tray is, a lot of scouts have made a cut for the 24pin atx cable to come through to make things tidier, i'd love to see that in official production, it'd make life so much easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a secondary removable 140/120mm fan mount option for the 5 & 1/4 inch drive bays, i know there's a hdd cage accessory for the 5 &1/4 inch bays, but a fan mount option in official production for the scout would be my cup of tea


Scout has a good balance of features. Too many might raise the price pretty high. A fan mount inside the Scout 2 would be different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15213963*
> I love look and feel of this case as it is. I don't know how practical widening or lengthening this baby would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it would be nice Practical changes might include....
> 
> 1. Better fan control.
> 
> 2. Modular or removable drive bay. (so we don't have to cut up this beauty so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 3. Power cable stowage or false floor. (the guys here have come up with practical creative ways to do that)
> 
> 4. Better looking bullseye or no obstruction at all in front. Everybody has been cutting that ugly thing out. And, it doesn't line up with the fan, which looks weird if you have a bright LED fan like an Apollish Enermax.
> 
> 5. Yes! Yes! Yes! Do something about the fins on the side window, please The tinted window is beautiful, though an option like a Sniper styled mesh might be interesting in a Special Edition or upgrade.


Removable drive bays may be a good idea, the false floor its also possible, but the Scout may be too small. Andthe bullseye thing in the front is used to reinforce the front mesh so it wont be dented in shipping. Window definately will be changed.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15207252*
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am Jon, or the friendly CM chassis product manager. After showing up at the HAF club, I wanted to post here and find out how things are. CM Storm allows us to go a totally different direction that most Cooler Master products, so we are always open to suggestions.
> 
> In fact, some of the ideas on this forum came to being in the new CM Storm Trooper. Again, I wanted to introduce myself and open up to any criticism or comment on CM Storm chassis.


I want to see a Revision of the Scout...

Keep it PRECISELY as it is...

Except _add holes in the rear_ for Water Cooling setups; for those who want to run tubes to external WC components! Some have rear mounted Radiators attached to the outside rear of the case, for example.

So add a couple holes on the back of the case for tubing; and after that.

Provide an optional CLEAR side window, as opposed to the default Tinted one...

Then if possible, add about half an inch in length to the case for those of us wanting better Video Cards! I had to CUT my HDD Cage to get a Reference Radeon HD6950 to fit inside my Scout because the Card itself was precisely 2mm too long to clear it.

Then, the current Storm Scout would be absolutely PERFECT!


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15213273*
> 
> It needs to be a wee bit taller and keep the same design but allow for a 240 rad at the top
> 
> Wider to offset the length increase.
> 
> we need more room for more that 10 and 1/2 inch video cards.. We have found that most people that buy the enormous video cards are not Scout buyers. they usually go to a bigger case but at least another inch clearance for video cards.
> 
> Less hard Drive bays on bottom to make room for a 240 rad at the bottom or at least a nice fat 120 rad.
> 
> More room behind the motherboard try. Closing a scout after a build takes 4 men and a Monkey to close it.
> 
> Oh did I say ... keep the same design.
> 
> Don't mess with the design .. just make it a little bigger.
> 
> USB 3 Plugs
> 
> And a more fan accesories points or a junction rail on the back for adding fans and lights.
> 
> Removable conduit for main board psu wire.
> 
> If you make it Fatter could you get a 180 x 180 fan on the top
> 
> And one place somewhere in the box for a small Res to mount
> 
> Kill the fins on the side of the acylic Panel. They hum and cause sound when 120 fans are on high.
> 
> Keep the Tinted glass
> 
> Ohh did I say .. Keep the Scout Design in tacked.. Just a little bigger..fatter and longer.. Maybe 2 on height .... 1 on depth ... and 1 on length.
> 
> Oh. those tool less PCI card clamps that look like clamps but are not really clamps.. We usually put really nice finger tight case screws and not use the Tool less because it is flimsy and it cheapens the entire case. This is Cooler Master and we don't make crap.
> 
> The top to me looks great I love the jerry can look. I would not deviate from that.
> 
> 
> *Thank you sir so much for giving us credit for some of the Design elements of the Trooper.. some of us could just Hug the Stuffin out of you for saying that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dad and I*


Some of the things are doable. A little bigger is okay, USB 3.0 is for sure. Junction rail, might be tricky.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15216633*
> Thank you for the welcome. We saw the Enforcer as a good way to provide the high level features in our own design. Unfortunately as you mentioned, there was too much "Cooler Master" in Enforcer, and not enough CM Storm. Even so, it is still the best value in its class for features for the dollar.
> 
> Scout has a good balance of features. Too many might raise the price pretty high. A fan mount inside the Scout 2 would be different.


Good point, wouldnt want it to cost too much to produce and hike the prices up, but i do stand by the fan mount idea, for example some of us have mounted 120mm radiators in the 5.25 inch bays right under our dvd drives, and the option of just having an extra fan up there is obviously ideal for cooling the top portion of our motherboards etc.

You've proved why CM are such a great company, you look after and listen to your customers, it was only a few weeks ago that i had to get a new front I/O panel for my case, and the person from CM support quickly accepted my warranty request once i'd given proof of serial+purchase to him, i had the I/O panel one week afterwards and the rest is blissful history, and now here you are asking for our input on the design of the scout, i've never seen a case company do this before! So in short you guys ROCK, if a scout II was to surface, you'd have to fully kill me in order to stop me from getting my hands on one


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15216633*
> Thank you for the welcome.
> What kind of white? White as in wedding dress, or some kind of shiny white.


As in white like this;

















or

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15216633*
> Scout has a good balance of features. Too many might raise the price pretty high.


As for price it has already been pretty much agreed upon the with a good balance of suggested features; taller, wider and deeper with top 240 rad support and removable hard drive cages, we would be willing to pay $129 retail. I know I would.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15216633*
> Window definately will be changed.


even if you just made a new insert, that we could buy, and just remove the rivets, and install the new window... i am about to cut out all the fins the noise is ridiculously bad!









also... i'm not sure how many other people have noticed the insanely tight fitment!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


As in white like this;








As for price it has already been pretty much agreed upon the with a good balance of suggested features; taller, wider and deeper with top 240 rad support and removable hard drive cages, we would be willing to pay $129 retail. I know I would.


 I second that!!!







Hell, I just pre-paid for my Trooper $189.00 with out thinking twice; I would definitely pay $129.00 for a revised 'Scout'!!!
















Love that RIG Rockr!!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Edit: I just looked and were at a 2,600,670 View count. Talk about Hit's!!! 
*ROCK ON 'CMSSC'!!!!!







*


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:



Removable drive bays may be a good idea, the false floor its also possible, but the Scout may be too small. _And the bullseye thing in the front is used to reinforce the front mesh so it wont be dented in shipping._ Window definately will be changed.


Never thought of that. Makes sense.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15218802*
> As in white like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or


i want to do this to my scout as well. did you guys use spray paint or what?


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103995

Anybody want to play the lottery







Heard of the Zosma chips. Never seen one on the Egg. Heard they're Thubans with two crippled cores? Might be unlocked to a Hexacore?







Kinda wish I had the money to try....nah


----------



## Rockr69

Well after much deliberation, I would like to thank AOM for planting the seed of doubt; Thanks Hon!!!!, I've decided to go with this PSU for my upcoming X-Fire upgrade. All the reviews are good and it's from a brand I trust because of what I'm using now.

I am beside myself having to wait to share pics of how BAD(insert expletive here)!!!! 
it's gonna look and hopefully perform.

Until my next post, 
General R69 signing out


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Well after much deliberation, I would like to thank AOM for planting the seed of doubt; Thanks Hon!!!!, I've decided to go with this PSU for my upcoming X-Fire upgrade. All the reviews are good and it's from a brand I trust because of what I'm using now.

I am beside myself having to wait to share pics of how BAD(insert expletive here)!!!! 
it's gonna look and hopefully perform.

Until my next post, 
General R69 signing out


I'm glad i made an impact







i had a look around and i found out who the OEM for the psu you're getting is, aswell as finding reviews that all say it's a fine psu, here's a small snippet from what i found though









"According to our research, the OCZ ZX 850W is made by Great Wall, the same OEM that manufactures the Sparkle Gold series. From all reports, including our own review, this is a good thing, as these units routinely exceed their rated wattage with ease and hold up very well even under the most demanding of loads."


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


I'm glad i made an impact







i had a look around and i found out who the OEM for the psu you're getting is, aswell as finding reviews that all say it's a fine psu, here's a small snippet from what i found though









"According to our research, the OCZ ZX 850W is made by Great Wall, the same OEM that manufactures the Sparkle Gold series. From all reports, including our own review, this is a good thing, as these units routinely exceed their rated wattage with ease and hold up very well even under the most demanding of loads."


_Thanks Dahling..._


----------



## fletch_r21

Hi All!

Have never posted on here before, and have nearly had my Scout a year! So thought it is about time I should. Have not done much to it, until today where I actually managed to start some mods. Got a lot more planned for it, which includes new Smoked Perspex window without the fan grills, and a 90 degree bended black acrylic PSU Cover. Today I have used a white Carbon Fibre 'Style' wrap to cover both side panels. After seeing the results I am going to order some more to cover a few more parts while leaving some parts of the black showing through.

Here are some photos!





































System Specs:

i5 2300 @ Stock Speed
16GB 1333Mhz Ripjaw Memory
Nvidia GTX 465
Samsung Spinpoint 1TB HD
Hyper-X 530 Watt Modular PSU
3 x Xigmatek 120mm Fans

I have seen some amazing scouts on here! Keep up the good work! I hope I can fit in with this!

Thanks!

Rich
Fletch_r21


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15226939*
> Hi All!
> 
> Have never posted on here before, and have nearly had my Scout a year! So thought it is about time I should. Have not done much to it, until today where I actually managed to start some mods. Got a lot more planned for it, which includes new Smoked Perspex window without the fan grills, and a 90 degree bended black acrylic PSU Cover. Today I have used a white Carbon Fibre 'Style' wrap to cover both side panels. After seeing the results I am going to order some more to cover a few more parts while leaving some parts of the black showing through.
> 
> Here are some photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Specs:
> 
> i5 2300 @ Stock Speed
> 16GB 1333Mhz Ripjaw Memory
> Nvidia GTX 465
> Samsung Spinpoint 1TB HD
> Hyper-X 530 Watt Modular PSU
> 3 x Xigmatek 120mm Fans
> 
> I have seen some amazing scouts on here! Keep up the good work! I hope I can fit in with this!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rich
> Fletch_r21


looks good but I would hate to try and apply that stuff to an inside corner (like the front bezel) what other parts of the case you planning on covering with this stuff?


----------



## fletch_r21

Thanks! Yeah it does get a bit fiddly in the corners, but with a bit of heat from a hairdryer it becomes nice and flexible so its not to bad to do any corners and smooth out any bubbles. Not sure as to what other parts to do. I know it needs it somewhere else to balance it out, but trying to work out what can be done with relative ease!

I am thinking of the front surround peice and also the top of the case, but not the handle


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15227582*
> Thanks! Yeah it does get a bit fiddly in the corners, but with a bit of heat from a hairdryer it becomes nice and flexible so its not to bad to do any corners and smooth out any bubbles. Not sure as to what other parts to do. I know it needs it somewhere else to balance it out, but trying to work out what can be done with relative ease!
> 
> I am thinking of the front surround peice and also the top of the case, but not the handle


I would sooooo do the top half of the handle as it separates into two and leave the underside black(i know it would be tricky to do though)....also if you made a PSU cover and HDD cover and then wrapped it with the carbon effect it would give a great white accent to the inside of your case.


----------



## fletch_r21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15227713*
> I would sooooo do the top half of the handle as it separates into two and leave the underside black(i know it would be tricky to do though)....also if you made a PSU cover and HDD cover and then wrapped it with the carbon effect it would give a great white accent to the inside of your case.


Good call. Didn't know that the handle split in 2! Ta for that. Will get more wrap on order this week! I think you're right with the white inside would be nice to split up just black inside! I've also seen which I am interested in, opaque appliques for windows, such as Intel, Nvidia, Coolermaster etc, is there a certain place to get these from? Can only seem to find appliques of the Half Life Logo!


----------



## darkstar585

Good news people!

I have revised my design of the storm case extension and I have simplified its construction for the possibility to be produced....I have got a meeting next Thursday with the head of the engineering department at my university to discuss the possibility of making this a concept. so fingers crossed it will be approved and built using uni equipment soon.

here is a few renderings of the revised design (excuse the fact it is red it was hard to make anything out having black on black)



















the chassis will now be made out of two pieces of sheet steel (or alloy) and will be machine pressed into shape and spot welded together.



















current idea for connecting the radiators together and having a XSPC pump for the return side of the loop.










This extension when finished will bolt to the bottom of your case and all the will be required is 2 small holes for the tubing and wiring of the fans/pump.
still got abit of work to do finalising my drawing files and tolerances but for the most part it is ready.









let me know what you think?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15227891*
> Good news people!
> 
> I have revised my design of the storm case extension and I have simplified its construction for the possibility to be produced....I have got a meeting next Thursday with the head of the engineering department at my university to discuss the possibility of making this a concept. so fingers crossed it will be approved and built using uni equipment soon.
> 
> here is a few renderings of the revised design (excuse the fact it is red it was hard to make anything out having black on black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chassis will now be made out of two pieces of sheet steel (or alloy) and will be machine pressed into shape and spot welded together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> current idea for connecting the radiators together and having a XSPC pump for the return side of the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This extension when finished will bolt to the bottom of your case and all the will be required is 2 small holes for the tubing and wiring of the fans/pump.
> still got abit of work to do finalising my drawing files and tolerances but for the most part it is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think?


I think you have sick mad skills!!!! ROCK ON MOTHERTRUCKER!!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15226939*
> Hi All!
> 
> Have never posted on here before, and have nearly had my Scout a year! So thought it is about time I should. Have not done much to it, until today where I actually managed to start some mods. Got a lot more planned for it, which includes new Smoked Perspex window without the fan grills, and a 90 degree bended black acrylic PSU Cover. Today I have used a white Carbon Fibre 'Style' wrap to cover both side panels. After seeing the results I am going to order some more to cover a few more parts while leaving some parts of the black showing through.
> 
> Here are some photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Specs:
> 
> i5 2300 @ Stock Speed
> 16GB 1333Mhz Ripjaw Memory
> Nvidia GTX 465
> Samsung Spinpoint 1TB HD
> Hyper-X 530 Watt Modular PSU
> 3 x Xigmatek 120mm Fans
> 
> I have seen some amazing scouts on here! Keep up the good work! I hope I can fit in with this!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rich
> Fletch_r21


Welcome Fletch_r21! As for fitting in you're on the right track. Great work!

To publicly answer a question asked by Fletch_r21, why do I think of Chevy Chase?, anyway; yes I do have appliques for the club;









Designed by the great Enigma8750, they can be yours to represent for only $5 US for the set of three different sizes. I had these made up sometime ago and still have the majority of the original order. The cost is only to cover the cost of the run. Due to it's limited size it was expensive. If you want some PM me with your addy and I'll give you my paypal. Once the payment clears I'll send them out US mail.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15220912*
> i want to do this to my scout as well. did you guys use spray paint or what?


yes, I used spray paint. In retrospect I would powder coat the steel if I were to do it again.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15226939*
> Hi All!
> 
> Have never posted on here before, and have nearly had my Scout a year! So thought it is about time I should. Have not done much to it, until today where I actually managed to start some mods. Got a lot more planned for it, which includes new Smoked Perspex window without the fan grills, and a 90 degree bended black acrylic PSU Cover. Today I have used a white Carbon Fibre 'Style' wrap to cover both side panels. After seeing the results I am going to order some more to cover a few more parts while leaving some parts of the black showing through.
> 
> Here are some photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Specs:
> 
> i5 2300 @ Stock Speed
> 16GB 1333Mhz Ripjaw Memory
> Nvidia GTX 465
> Samsung Spinpoint 1TB HD
> Hyper-X 530 Watt Modular PSU
> 3 x Xigmatek 120mm Fans
> 
> I have seen some amazing scouts on here! Keep up the good work! I hope I can fit in with this!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rich
> Fletch_r21


Fletch.. you got to finish that up.. that White Carbon fiber is off the Chain dude.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15227891*
> Good news people!
> 
> I have revised my design of the storm case extension and I have simplified its construction for the possibility to be produced....I have got a meeting next Thursday with the head of the engineering department at my university to discuss the possibility of making this a concept. so fingers crossed it will be approved and built using uni equipment soon.
> 
> here is a few renderings of the revised design (excuse the fact it is red it was hard to make anything out having black on black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chassis will now be made out of two pieces of sheet steel (or alloy) and will be machine pressed into shape and spot welded together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> current idea for connecting the radiators together and having a XSPC pump for the return side of the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This extension when finished will bolt to the bottom of your case and all the will be required is 2 small holes for the tubing and wiring of the fans/pump.
> still got abit of work to do finalising my drawing files and tolerances but for the most part it is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think?


Amazing work.. You gonna Get a 4 point ohhhh on that.. Killer.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15227891*
> Good news people!
> 
> I have revised my design of the storm case extension and I have simplified its construction for the possibility to be produced....I have got a meeting next Thursday with the head of the engineering department at my university to discuss the possibility of making this a concept. so fingers crossed it will be approved and built using uni equipment soon.
> 
> here is a few renderings of the revised design (excuse the fact it is red it was hard to make anything out having black on black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chassis will now be made out of two pieces of sheet steel (or alloy) and will be machine pressed into shape and spot welded together.
> current idea for connecting the radiators together and having a XSPC pump for the return side of the loop.
> This extension when finished will bolt to the bottom of your case and all the will be required is 2 small holes for the tubing and wiring of the fans/pump.
> still got abit of work to do finalising my drawing files and tolerances but for the most part it is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think?


Dude!!!!!!







Now that's what we were talking about Brother!!!! Very Nice
You better believe I wish you good luck..







I wish all the luck in the world.... DarkStar585, you have my attention, Big Time:thumb: PLEASE,PLEASE keep us up-dated...









"U", tell the old man to look at this thing. This is what me and him were talking about, Big time..


----------



## darkstar585

Thanks for all the comments and support guys









fingers crossed my uni will see potential with this and will allow me to build the prototype using their tools and more importantly their money lol.

got working on the third revision of the design that will have removable side panel covers like the storm already has and some storm inspired cross hair fan grills that could be cut out using the water jet.









I have spoke to some people before about the idea of a computer case that can be "extended" to accommodate things like large raid arrays or radiators....the things that most people end up hacking their current case apart to fit in and the response is always overwhelmingly good.

My idea for the perfect case would be a one that you would buy as a "plain" base unit at a cost effective price then say a year down the road you decide to ditch the air cooling as the noise is driving you insane and switch to serious water.... with an expandable case you could buy the additional parts needed to accommodate the monstrous rads or even a handle that doubles as a res..the options would be endless









this kind of setup I feel would appeal to the beginner right up to the (dremel shy) expert.

its all pipe dreams for now but if this sort of thing doesn't exist when I finish uni (3 years time) you can be your bottom dollar I will be producing my own cases to fill the gap in the market.


----------



## mingqi53

Sweet mods here, but alas I'm going to be selling my CM Storm Scout (and some other components) for my future mATX build in an NZXT Vulcan.

I also felt pretty guilty for only having 1 GTX 470, and 3 drives occupying the 10 drive bays, heh.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53;15236577*
> Sweet mods here, but alas I'm going to be selling my CM Storm Scout (and some other components) for my future mATX build in an NZXT Vulcan.
> 
> I also felt pretty guilty for only having 1 GTX 470, and 3 drives occupying the 10 drive bays, heh.


why sell? i am running a mATX and 0 drives and 3HDD + 1 SSD and a single 5850 currently and I think it still looks at home in the scout see:-



















I do have big plans in the future to fill this better but for now this is all i got to play with.


----------



## fletch_r21

Thanks man! Will be ordering more of the wrap tomorrow to cover more of the parts to have a balanced colour scheme. Will also be ordering up the few black acrylic panels for the inside, so as soon as it is here will get some more photos up!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15230268*
> Fletch.. you got to finish that up.. that White Carbon fiber is off the Chain dude.


----------



## fletch_r21

Thanks for the reply and the comments! Will hopefully get some more pics up soon as more of the work gets done!

Ta for the info on the Appliques. Will get paypal sorted for the morning and get it sorted with you.

Awesome mods on here!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15229404*
> Welcome Fletch_r21! As for fitting in you're on the right track. Great work!
> 
> To publicly answer a question asked by Fletch_r21, why do I think of Chevy Chase?, anyway; yes I do have appliques for the club;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designed by the great Enigma8750, they can be yours to represent for only $5 US for the set of three different sizes. I had these made up sometime ago and still have the majority of the original order. The cost is only to cover the cost of the run. Due to it's limited size it was expensive. If you want some PM me with your addy and I'll give you my paypal. Once the payment clears I'll send them out US mail.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15236457*
> Thanks for all the comments and support guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed my uni will see potential with this and will allow me to build the prototype using their tools and more importantly their money lol.
> 
> got working on the third revision of the design that will have removable side panel covers like the storm already has and some storm inspired cross hair fan grills that could be cut out using the water jet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spoke to some people before about the idea of a computer case that can be "extended" to accommodate things like large raid arrays or radiators....the things that most people end up hacking their current case apart to fit in and the response is always overwhelmingly good.
> 
> My idea for the perfect case would be a one that you would buy as a "plain" base unit at a cost effective price then say a year down the road you decide to ditch the air cooling as the noise is driving you insane and switch to serious water.... with an expandable case you could buy the additional parts needed to accommodate the monstrous rads or even a handle that doubles as a res..the options would be endless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this kind of setup I feel would appeal to the beginner right up to the (dremel shy) expert.
> 
> its all pipe dreams for now but if this sort of thing doesn't exist when I finish uni (3 years time) you can be your bottom dollar I will be producing my own cases to fill the gap in the market.


Mountain Mods...Caselabs...all do pedestal rad boxes.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15237202*
> Mountain Mods...Caselabs...all do pedestal rad boxes.


yeah your right I know they do but I don't think they fit into the beginner market...I could be wrong









Edit: what I am also trying to say in my previous post is it could be more then a pedestal box as is will physically attach (in some way) to the case so it could still be carried to Lan partys and what not.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15236457*
> Thanks for all the comments and support guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed my uni will see potential with this and will allow me to build the prototype using their tools and more importantly their money lol.
> 
> got working on the third revision of the design that will have removable side panel covers like the storm already has and some storm inspired cross hair fan grills that could be cut out using the water jet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spoke to some people before about the idea of a computer case that can be "extended" to accommodate things like large raid arrays or radiators....the things that most people end up hacking their current case apart to fit in and the response is always overwhelmingly good.
> 
> My idea for the perfect case would be a one that you would buy as a "plain" base unit at a cost effective price then say a year down the road you decide to ditch the air cooling as the noise is driving you insane and switch to serious water.... with an expandable case you could buy the additional parts needed to accommodate the monstrous rads or even a handle that doubles as a res..the options would be endless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this kind of setup I feel would appeal to the beginner right up to the (dremel shy) expert.
> 
> its all pipe dreams for now but if this sort of thing doesn't exist when I finish uni (3 years time) you can be your bottom dollar I will be producing my own cases to fill the gap in the market.


Best of Luck for your Idea. I think a seprate unit for the masses is an excellent idea. I may just get one myself on the Egg one day..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53;15236577*
> Sweet mods here, but alas I'm going to be selling my CM Storm Scout (and some other components) for my future mATX build in an NZXT Vulcan.
> 
> I also felt pretty guilty for only having 1 GTX 470, and 3 drives occupying the 10 drive bays, heh.


Don't feel sorry for us.. we are sorry for you.. Old Scouts never die.. they just spread the Joy where ever they go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15236745*
> why sell? i am running a mATX and 0 drives and 3HDD + 1 SSD and a single 5850 currently and I think it still looks at home in the scout see:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have big plans in the future to fill this better but for now this is all i got to play with.


Very Nice Build.. this ones going up on Fb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15237254*
> yeah your right I know they do but I don't think they fit into the beginner market...I could be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: what I am also trying to say in my previous post is it could be more then a pedestal box as is will physically attach (in some way) to the case so it could still be carried to Lan partys and what not.


I think it is a wonderful Idea. If ride the rim with that 3M Tape of the gods.. You would have to rip it off with a tire tool and a Hammer.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Hey Brother Rockr69..

I was hoping you could add this to the bottom of Page one. IT shows solidarity between clubs and opens doors to more support.. Thanks.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


yeah your right I know they do but I don't think they fit into the beginner market...I could be wrong









Edit: what I am also trying to say in my previous post is it could be more then a pedestal box as is will physically attach (in some way) to the case so it could still be carried to Lan partys and what not.


Easy, on the Scout and use bolts in their place.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Hey Brother Rockr69..

I was hoping you could add this to the bottom of Page one. IT shows solidarity between clubs and opens doors to more support.. Thanks.











It's a done dealio, yo.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Thanks Sir.. I think we Storms should all stand together as one.. Thanks for that support.. You have ours.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15252936*
> Very Nice Build.. this ones going up on Fb.
> 
> I think it is a wonderful Idea. If ride the rim with that 3M Tape of the gods.. You would have to rip it off with a tire tool and a Hammer.


This thread has fb? without sounding like a dooche where do i find it?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15253417*
> Easy, on the Scout and use bolts in their place.


Thanks for the input guys







I am trying to create a tool-less latching system so it can be removed to clean the fans and such....bolts will work if all else in my design fails though









I know what you mean about the 3M tape Unimatrixzero...I once acquired some engineering samples of the tape they use to bond the interior panels on the Boeings... thought it would be funny to try it on the edges on my mates dorm room door......lets just say after 4 hours and a crowbar he escaped....minus a door though


----------



## junglebungle

I've just purchased this case, after looking at some reviews, it was this or the Enforcer decided to go with this in the end!

I hope I won't be disappointed, anyone recommend any LED strips to go along inside the case?


----------



## Renegado

Hello guys, I leave some pictures of the my new PC , I hope you like them.
Greetings from Spain, I congratulate you on the forum.




























* More in detail*


----------



## linkin93

You need to flip hose h60 fans to intake for your fan setup to work properly. Trust me on that one.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


You need to flip hose h60 fans to intake for your fan setup to work properly. Trust me on that one.


I would actually put it in your 5.25" bay instead. It will make it more clear in the case and still get you the cold air.


----------



## Renegado

The bay 5.25 is currently intake air, the picture was of some tests I did.


----------



## oaklandrkg

Glad I found this club! Been combing through the pages, reaping some great ideas and tips for all things involving the Storm Scout.

Just put what is now my primary desktop computer together. It wasn't my first build, but it's the first built that's for myself and not for someone else.

Anyways, the past building projects I've had, the largest source of frustration always stemmed from the chassis, but I gotta say I'm lovin the Storm Scout; it's made working on computer damn near pleasurable.

Plenty of room to operate, hardware isn't cramped, yet it's not a space-hogging goliath, either. 
Tool-less hard drive rack works great which is a big deal to me since I'm currently sporting 5 internal HDDs. 
Tool-less drivebays work perfectly, too. 
The fan power is a little underwhelming, but the option of upgrading is obviously available as well as total of 5 different locations for fans, so I see it as part of the territory of the Scout being a very fair priced introductory case for enthusiasts; if I had paid more, I'd expect the fans to be moving more air, but given the Scout's price tag, the fans are more than adequate. 
I was assuming the LEDs would be distracting and that I would end up just leaving them turned off, but they are really aren't too bright and I think they actually add a nice touch of flair to the case.
The grayed out window is also a plus. I would have preferred a totally clear transparency, but that's just my own personal preference. 
And maybe the most functional feature of the case, the top side handle, has been incredibly useful and has made life not just a little bit easier when it comes to moving and shifting the case around.
There's a lot more I could say, mostly positive, but I will just sum it up by saying I'm stoked on the Scout, and that it ended up being my favorite piece of equipment that went into my build.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Renegado*


The bay 5.25 is currently intake air, the picture was of some tests I did.


Right, you could put your rad there taking in that nice cool intake air


----------



## junglebungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15265442*
> You need to flip hose h60 fans to intake for your fan setup to work properly. Trust me on that one.


Strange, when testing my H60 with intake, my graphics card load temps were really high, 70c +

No difference on the cpu cooling though.

I've kept it as push/pull out of the case and my GPU doesn't rise above 55c on full load now, and my cpu never rises above 55c on full load.

idles about 26c - 30c


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15265442*
> You need to flip hose h60 fans to intake for your fan setup to work properly. Trust me on that one.


I had my scout in this exact same setup and it worked great actually. 3 intake and 2 exhaust, 1 being the h50/h60. Positive case pressure is great for anti dust.


----------



## junglebungle

Looking forward to getting mine tomorrow, going to add a couple of Enermax fans in.

Obviously a different case, just showing off the fans, i think they look very sleek, espeiclaly with the light showing through the enermax lettering.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junglebungle;15266596*
> Looking forward to getting mine tomorrow, going to add a couple of Enermax fans in.
> 
> Obviously a different case, just showing off the fans, i think they look very sleek, espeiclaly with the light showing through the enermax lettering.


I just bought 3 of those 2 weeks ago for my Phantom. They are high quality with loads of features. I love them. Nice case, slick build.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15213273*
> 
> it needs to be a wee bit taller and keep the same design but allow for a 240 rad at the top
> 
> we need more room for more that 10 and 1/2 inch video cards.. We have found that most people that buy the enormous video cards are not scout buyers. They usually go to a bigger case but at least another inch clearance for video cards.
> 
> more room behind the motherboard try. Closing a scout after a build takes 4 men and a monkey to close it.
> 
> don't mess with the design .. Just make it a little bigger.


+1


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15227891*


This is sooo sweet, I hope this becomes reality! Although, my plans to put another 240 in mine might not need to happen then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junglebungle;15266596*


I LOVE those Enermax fans! If only they came in red








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oaklandrkg;15265973*


Welcome!! Holy hard drives batman! Just kiddin, nice build!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;15266566*


I love what you did with the fan in the drive bays, and the hdd cover


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15257728*
> This thread has fb? without sounding like a dooche where do i find it?


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cooler-Master-Storm-Scout-Club/112050678877802

We have a Steam Group too.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/cmssc


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oaklandrkg;15265973*
> Glad I found this club! Been combing through the pages, reaping some great ideas and tips for all things involving the Storm Scout.
> 
> Just put what is now my primary desktop computer together. It wasn't my first build, but it's the first built that's for myself and not for someone else.
> 
> Anyways, the past building projects I've had, the largest source of frustration always stemmed from the chassis, but I gotta say I'm lovin the Storm Scout; it's made working on computer damn near pleasurable.
> 
> Plenty of room to operate, hardware isn't cramped, yet it's not a space-hogging goliath, either.
> Tool-less hard drive rack works great which is a big deal to me since I'm currently sporting 5 internal HDDs.
> Tool-less drivebays work perfectly, too.
> The fan power is a little underwhelming, but the option of upgrading is obviously available as well as total of 5 different locations for fans, so I see it as part of the territory of the Scout being a very fair priced introductory case for enthusiasts; if I had paid more, I'd expect the fans to be moving more air, but given the Scout's price tag, the fans are more than adequate.
> I was assuming the LEDs would be distracting and that I would end up just leaving them turned off, but they are really aren't too bright and I think they actually add a nice touch of flair to the case.
> The grayed out window is also a plus. I would have preferred a totally clear transparency, but that's just my own personal preference.
> And maybe the most functional feature of the case, the top side handle, has been incredibly useful and has made life not just a little bit easier when it comes to moving and shifting the case around.
> There's a lot more I could say, mostly positive, but I will just sum it up by saying I'm stoked on the Scout, and that it ended up being my favorite piece of equipment that went into my build.


Great review on the Scout.. I concur


----------



## rudderz666

hey was wondering if and body can he me i have the storm scout and wood like some help with my fans setup i have 5 fans in it and 2 xtra from the H70 pump i have installed any idea cheers peeps


----------



## imh073p

How about those Bulldozer benchmarks? lol. Is it bottlenecked? Something doesn't seem quite right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666;15273757*
> hey was wondering if and body can he me i have the storm scout and wood like some help with my fans setup i have 5 fans in it and 2 xtra from the H70 pump i have installed any idea cheers peeps


Well you came to the right place. The first page has a lot of examples of peoples rigs. Even just a few pages back there are some great examples of fan configurations with a closed loop and side panel mods.


----------



## rudderz666

thx ill have a look iv just been playing around l8ly to find the best setup and finaly got my fan controller as well so hope that help its got temp probs with it too...

cheers +1 rep forr you XD


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oaklandrkg;15265973*
> Glad I found this club! Been combing through the pages, reaping some great ideas and tips for all things involving the Storm Scout.
> 
> Just put what is now my primary desktop computer together. It wasn't my first build, but it's the first built that's for myself and not for someone else.
> 
> Anyways, the past building projects I've had, the largest source of frustration always stemmed from the chassis, but I gotta say I'm lovin the Storm Scout; it's made working on computer damn near pleasurable.
> 
> Plenty of room to operate, hardware isn't cramped, yet it's not a space-hogging goliath, either.
> Tool-less hard drive rack works great which is a big deal to me since I'm currently sporting 5 internal HDDs.
> Tool-less drivebays work perfectly, too.
> The fan power is a little underwhelming, but the option of upgrading is obviously available as well as total of 5 different locations for fans, so I see it as part of the territory of the Scout being a very fair priced introductory case for enthusiasts; if I had paid more, I'd expect the fans to be moving more air, but given the Scout's price tag, the fans are more than adequate.
> I was assuming the LEDs would be distracting and that I would end up just leaving them turned off, but they are really aren't too bright and I think they actually add a nice touch of flair to the case.
> The grayed out window is also a plus. I would have preferred a totally clear transparency, but that's just my own personal preference.
> And maybe the most functional feature of the case, the top side handle, has been incredibly useful and has made life not just a little bit easier when it comes to moving and shifting the case around.
> There's a lot more I could say, mostly positive, but I will just sum it up by saying I'm stoked on the Scout, and that it ended up being my favorite piece of equipment that went into my build.


11TB HDD space!







Nice work! I agree with you the scout is a great case! Welcome to the club.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;15273910*
> How about those Bulldozer benchmarks? lol. Is it bottlenecked? Something doesn't seem quite right.


I still bought one,I reckon there is more to come...


----------



## junglebungle

Just installed my new Scout, everything seems nice so far, will add pics soon, waiting for my Enermax white fan !


----------



## unimatrixzero

I really don't think that bulldozer is being treaded right with those benchies.. The problem , IMHO is that the 8 Core processor is not well used during the Benchmarks so they don't show well.. Plus the power consumption is really High.. Like 145 watts at overclock.. that with a fermi can make you power bill jump like a rabbit.. I might be buying me an 1100 6 core. better benchies. Want a real laugh.. 



.


----------



## imh073p

That Hitler meme is well written lol. I was waiting for AMD to pwn the 2500K or at least compete with it and draw less power so I can update my sig rig. Healthy competition. All the hype. All the delays. I'm not sure what happened. I'm still in shock. Look at the gaming results, wow. http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/434?vs=288


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15286399*
> I really don't think that bulldozer is being treaded right with those benchies.. The problem , IMHO is that the 8 Core processor is not well used during the Benchmarks so they don't show well.. Plus the power consumption is really High.. Like 145 watts at overclock.. that with a fermi can make you power bill jump like a rabbit.. I might be buying me an 1100 6 core. better benchies. Want a real laugh.. check this out.










that's some funny ' h t'!!!!! I don't know though...







I don't know if i'm going to give up like this...








These benchs are kind of funny:LINK
I really wanted to get that 1100 core anyway when it first came out...


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oaklandrkg;15265973*
> Glad I found this club! Been combing through the pages, reaping some great ideas and tips for all things involving the Storm Scout.
> There's a lot more I could say, mostly positive, but I will just sum it up by saying I'm stoked on the Scout, and that it ended up being my favorite piece of equipment that went into my build.










Sorry for chopping up your post. 'LONG'....







but that is a great review..








Either way, Like your build sir. Welcome to 'CMSSC' 'oaklandrkg'!!! Make sure you file out
the "CMSSC LOG"


----------



## fletch_r21

Just a quick update on the Carbon White Wrap.

Here are some photos for how it stands now. I have just received the new perspex to cut out a plain window without the fan grills. This will be done this weekend.

I decided to use the Carbon Wrap sparingly and am pleased with the results. It adds a nice 2 tone colour scheme, to keep the black in also. I have also just put in a set of White braided cables for all the major cabling inside.

Sorry about all the photos!









































































Thanks! Taken alot of inspiration from this site, as to how modable this case really is!


----------



## jeffblute

Another small mod done. Removed the HDD cage. (Will post pic later)


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15292145*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Taken alot of inspiration from this site, as to how modable this case really is!


Wow, looks great. I like the badge placement too, never thought to put them there. Rep+








Is that 3M DI-NOC vinyl?


----------



## dteg

guys, would this work for when i go to paint my case. i know you're supposed to use normal sandpaper and then inbetween coats use wetsanding paper but [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2F3M-SandBlaster-20000-Sandpaper-Assortment%2Fdp%2FB000H5OR02]http://www.amazon.com/3M-SandBlaster-20000-Sandpaper-Assortment/dp/B000H5OR02"]this[/ame[/URL]] has paint removal bare metal scrubbing and inbetween paint jobs would it suffice?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15297565*
> guys, would this work for when i go to paint my case. i know you're supposed to use normal sandpaper and then inbetween coats use wetsanding paper but this has paint removal bare metal scrubbing and inbetween paint jobs would it suffice?


Those are all too rough. Just sand down the whole thing with 220 and then with 400 between coats. 600 as a final sand before clear or final coat.


----------



## Rockr69

And so it begins....


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fletch_r21*











Sorry about all the photos!


Are you keeding me?? I will look as many pictures of this mod as you take


----------



## unimatrixzero

There is just something missing from it and I can't put my finger on it. Please no offence. please. I love the case and it is the first time I have seen White Di Noc Used. But there is design element that is missing.. It does look great though. Truely I say. I just see it and wonder what it is that it is .. another color or a texture of maybe a striping on the front. I don't know.. I love the case.. Don't get me wrong.. I just think that it could be better but I be darned if I can put my finger on what it is..


----------



## fletch_r21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Wow, looks great. I like the badge placement too, never thought to put them there. Rep+








Is that 3M DI-NOC vinyl?


Thanks! Appreciated!

No, its this vinyl wrap from eBay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1207593743...ht_7575wt_1163

I found it to be great. Its great when heated to mould to awkward shapes, and is hard wearing for when transporting computer around, and for the size of the sheet, a very good price.


----------



## fletch_r21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


There is just something missing from it and I can't put my finger on it. Please no offence. please. I love the case and it is the first time I have seen White Di Noc Used. But there is design element that is missing.. It does look great though. Truely I say. I just see it and wonder what it is that it is .. another color or a texture of maybe a striping on the front. I don't know.. I love the case.. Don't get me wrong.. I just think that it could be better but I be darned if I can put my finger on what it is..


Haha, no worries! Thanks for the comment! I know exactly what you mean! I have been trying to work out it out for the past few days. Im thinking maybe spraying the drivebay covers white along with the lower front fan grill cover. Maybe.


----------



## fletch_r21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*


Are you keeding me?? I will look as many pictures of this mod as you take










Thanks very much!







Will be cutting the new side window this weekend, so will get photos of it up next week!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fletch_r21*












Sick! this is one amazing scout! the black/white combo looks totally epic! You have any shots of interior? Maybe you posted some and I missed them. Keep up the great mods.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15303577*
> Haha, no worries! Thanks for the comment! I know exactly what you mean! I have been trying to work out it out for the past few days. Im thinking maybe spraying the drivebay covers white along with the lower front fan grill cover. Maybe.


I love your case but I gotta agree with unimatrixzero that there is something missing







I think it maybe down the lack of white on the front throwing off the perfect ratio of black and white. You should spray the covers like you said but be careful not to throw off the balance the other way!

if you can Nail that perfect balance of white and black inside and out....you will be da bomb diggidy!


----------



## fletch_r21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;15305009*
> Sick! this is one amazing scout! the black/white combo looks totally epic! You have any shots of interior? Maybe you posted some and I missed them. Keep up the great mods.


Thanks man! Really appreciate the comments! I have just taken some interior shots for you to have a look at!




























Cheers!


----------



## fletch_r21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15306146*
> I love your case but I gotta agree with unimatrixzero that there is something missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it maybe down the lack of white on the front throwing off the perfect ratio of black and white. You should spray the covers like you said but be careful not to throw off the balance the other way!
> 
> if you can Nail that perfect balance of white and black inside and out....you will be da bomb diggidy!


Thanks for the comments and feedback dude! Going to have a plan this weekend and see what comes to mind. Hopefully will have sudden inspiration! Just had a spare piece of the wrap lying around and just held it up to the front to see what the white would look like and I think that could be the missing piece of the puzzle! Will use the spray though as don't want to block the air flow through the vents, so will see how it goes!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15306354*


Nice and clean. Good cable management and I love the white extensions!


----------



## darkstar585

Hi All









well I had the meeting with my head of engineering at my uni yesterday and the good news is they have approved my idea for the radiator box and will allow me to use university tools and equipment to build it.









The Bad news is that they will not allow me to do it until the end of semester 2







which is not until near May 2012.







I also have to do a full engineering report on how much this is going to improve my system and what the demand would be if it was to be mass produced. So I have just given myself a load of extra work that isn't degree related.









So it maybe a little while before I get chance to put Dremel to steel but I will keep you all posted as soon as I make any more progress on it.


----------



## fletch_r21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15306949*
> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I had the meeting with my head of engineering at my uni yesterday and the good news is they have approved my idea for the radiator box and will allow me to use university tools and equipment to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bad news is that they will not allow me to do it until the end of semester 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is not until near May 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have to do a full engineering report on how much this is going to improve my system and what the demand would be if it was to be mass produced. So I have just given myself a load of extra work that isn't degree related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it maybe a little while before I get chance to put Dremel to steel but I will keep you all posted as soon as I make any more progress on it.


This sounds like its going to be awesome! Will definitely be interested when the 1st one is produced


----------



## fletch_r21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;15306529*
> Nice and clean. Good cable management and I love the white extensions!


Thanks! Still a few more to get braided white, but I felt it made such a difference to the look!


----------



## dteg

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Rockr69*   Those are all too rough. Just sand down the whole thing with 220 and then with 400 between coats. 600 as a final sand before clear or final coat.  
   this is the closest assortment i could find


----------



## junglebungle

Pretty much finished now, just waiting for my Crucial Ballistix Tracers in blue and blue LED's









These:

  
 Crucial Ballistix Tracer - YouTube  



 














































Got to sort my cable management out other than that, sorted!
Coolermaster Storm Scout
Asus P8P67
2500K
4GB XMS3 DDR3
GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr
OCZ Vertex 2e 60GB
Corsair H60
Plus another 4GB RAM on Monday.

P.S where do you get the plain window for the scout? the fan slits don't do it for me, are you guys just getting perspex and cutting your own?


----------



## linkin93

Very nice, but you should not use the case fan on the H60, the stock fan is better. And you'll get better temps running it as intake. Nice rig though.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fletch_r21*


Haha, no worries! Thanks for the comment! I know exactly what you mean! I have been trying to work out it out for the past few days. Im thinking maybe spraying the drivebay covers white along with the lower front fan grill cover. Maybe.










or maybe a color that would go with it.. Like a 3rd color or a design on it.. Not Lattice but maybe a stripe or stripes.. down the front or a diagonal line across the front..with white being the outside color and the black the inside color.


----------



## FreekyGTi

just wanted to say i miss you guys









i sorta hoping ill be back shortly...not having a good time with the new case


----------



## fletch_r21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


or maybe a color that would go with it.. Like a 3rd color or a design on it.. Not Lattice but maybe a stripe or stripes.. down the front or a diagonal line across the front..with white being the outside color and the black the inside color.











True. Good call. Will have a play about with designs this weekend and see what happens! Im liking the idea of multiple stripes. Maybe white, or yellow. Ill Photoshop some on there! Cheers


----------



## fletch_r21

Nice







. Would you say that the H60 is a worthwhile investment? Been playing around with the idea of getting it for a while now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *junglebungle*


Pretty much finished now, just waiting for my Crucial Ballistix Tracers in blue and blue LED's









These:

Crucial Ballistix Tracer - YouTube














































Got to sort my cable management out other than that, sorted!
Coolermaster Storm Scout
Asus P8P67
2500K
4GB XMS3 DDR3
GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr
OCZ Vertex 2e 60GB
Corsair H60
Plus another 4GB RAM on Monday.

P.S where do you get the plain window for the scout? the fan slits don't do it for me, are you guys just getting perspex and cutting your own?


----------



## fletch_r21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *junglebungle*


P.S where do you get the plain window for the scout? the fan slits don't do it for me, are you guys just getting perspex and cutting your own?


I just bought a plain piece of perspex from SpecialTech but they also do other colours. It was 400mm x 400mm which is perfect size for the scout window and was only Â£5.80ish. Haven't cut mine out yet, but from what I have seen, its just a case of popping the old one out of the case, drawing around it, cutting it out and re-drilling the holes (Drilling slowly apparently as it can crack the edges). Hope this helps


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi;15315373*
> just wanted to say i miss you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sorta hoping ill be back shortly...not having a good time with the new case


=[


----------



## junglebungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15311545*
> Very nice, but you should not use the case fan on the H60, the stock fan is better. And you'll get better temps running it as intake. Nice rig though.


Thanks for the input.

I'm using the stock and case fan as a push/pull config, the stock h60 is on the back of case blowing the air out, and the case fan is blowing the air through the rad.

Intake was making my GPU rise to 70c in games, as it is now it never goes above 55c

Idles temps of the CPU are 25c and never exceed 55c in intelburntest.

Regards


----------



## junglebungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15315943*
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would you say that the H60 is a worthwhile investment? Been playing around with the idea of getting it for a while now.


100%, it's a fantastic choice if you don't want to fork out the money on a "proper" water cooling setup, my idle temps are about 25c and on max load they never exceed 55c, couldn't be happier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15315965*
> I just bought a plain piece of perspex from SpecialTech but they also do other colours. It was 400mm x 400mm which is perfect size for the scout window and was only £5.80ish. Haven't cut mine out yet, but from what I have seen, its just a case of popping the old one out of the case, drawing around it, cutting it out and re-drilling the holes (Drilling slowly apparently as it can crack the edges). Hope this helps


Thanks mate I'll have a look.


----------



## junglebungle

Has a nice suprise today Mr Postman delivered my tracers! thought they was coming Monday.

I must admit they do look rather good! running along my XMS3 perfectly, the BIOS has adjusted the timings correctly, finally on 8GB RAM now, first time ever!





































[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIqqondbUOU[/ame]

Heres a video of it

Ignore the cable management and position, I've got to tidy up!

Heres a quick test to show how good the Corsair H60 is, it was only a quick intel burn test but you get the idea:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RHbcqwSFps[/ame]


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junglebungle;15317180*
> Has a nice suprise today Mr Postman delivered my tracers! thought they was coming Monday.
> 
> I must admit they do look rather good! running along my XMS3 perfectly, the BIOS has adjusted the timings correctly, finally on 8GB RAM now, first time ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIqqondbUOU
> 
> Heres a video of it
> 
> Ignore the cable management and position, I've got to tidy up!
> 
> Heres a quick test to show how good the Corsair H60 is, it was only a quick intel burn test but you get the idea:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RHbcqwSFps


Those ram covers are Awesome!!!


----------



## junglebungle

Yeah I am a sucker for flashing lights lol, the harder the RAM is working the faster the LEDs flash


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15315965*
> I just bought a plain piece of perspex from SpecialTech but they also do other colours. It was 400mm x 400mm which is perfect size for the scout window and was only £5.80ish. Haven't cut mine out yet, but from what I have seen, its just a case of popping the old one out of the case, drawing around it, cutting it out and re-drilling the holes (Drilling slowly apparently as it can crack the edges). Hope this helps


I am a long time member of the SpecialTech forums,best place for LC gear in the UK by far.


----------



## MrSleepin

how do you have your fans setup on your h60?

and what are you running your clock at on your 2500k?


----------



## junglebungle

Push/Pull and 2500k is stock.

It's stable @ 4.8 GHz though, but i don't see any need for that speed right now, it's fast enough as it is.


----------



## Rockr69

It is done.










Benchies to follow as I'm off to shoot my new toy.


----------



## fletch_r21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15320774*
> It is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchies to follow as I'm off to shoot my new toy.


That looks awesome! So clean! Nice!


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It is done.










Benchies to follow as I'm off to shoot my new toy.




































































You are sooooo lucky!! I had trouble finding one reference XFX 5870 let alone two!!!!!!!! That looks excellent, what a way to fill up a scout









PS why do you have 2 crossfire bridges? You only need one, this LINK says 2 can cause problems in games, for example texture flashing.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junglebungle;15320114*
> Push/Pull and 2500k is stock.
> 
> It's stable @ 4.8 GHz though, but i don't see any need for that speed right now, it's fast enough as it is.


what i mean is, is it set up as intake or an exhaust...?

because those temps are crazy good! and i have 4.7ghz at 1.35v on my 2600k and during a burn test, temps hit as high as 74c

edit: i see now... you said stock now.. but it can do 4.8


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15320774*
> It is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchies to follow as I'm off to shoot my new toy.


holy crap in my pants..! that's awesome looking Dan, i do likey a lot


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15320774*
> It is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchies to follow as I'm off to shoot my new toy.


Dude








 That is Bad-A'' ''!!!!! First White 'SCOUT' of the club
just got sweeter!!!!:teaching:Let me tell ya brother; She is a Beaut........

Can't wait to see what scores she bring's on Benchmarks!!!
:drunken:Congrats brother on the nice 'Mod'!!!!


----------



## junglebungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15321941*
> what i mean is, is it set up as intake or an exhaust...?
> 
> because those temps are crazy good! and i have 4.7ghz at 1.35v on my 2600k and during a burn test, temps hit as high as 74c
> 
> edit: i see now... you said stock now.. but it can do 4.8


I've got it setup as exhaust.

Yes even at 4.8 GHz i wasn't exceeding 60c on Intel burn test.

I must have a really cool running 2500k


----------



## WinFX

cooler master rulez!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Wow Boss..

What a Great looking Scout Mod.. This should be a Prototype for the New Scout...


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junglebungle;15317180*
> Has a nice suprise today Mr Postman delivered my tracers! thought they was coming Monday.
> 
> I must admit they do look rather good! running along my XMS3 perfectly, the BIOS has adjusted the timings correctly, finally on 8GB RAM now, first time ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIqqondbUOU
> 
> Heres a video of it
> 
> Ignore the cable management and position, I've got to tidy up!
> 
> Heres a quick test to show how good the Corsair H60 is, it was only a quick intel burn test but you get the idea:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RHbcqwSFps


Such a Cool looking Build. I love the way those Tracers look..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15320774*
> It is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchies to follow as I'm off to shoot my new toy.


That doesn't even look like a Scout anymore, looks great!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15286959*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's some funny ' h t'!!!!! I don't know though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if i'm going to give up like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These benchs are kind of funny:LINK
> I really wanted to get that 1100 core anyway when it first came out...


Yea.. They are saying that there is a little sompin sompin that they need to fix on the memory cache setting on this new Bulldozer.. This happened with the 9600 BE Phenom 1 and the 9950 was a beast.. Don't worry.. Have patient and keep your Quad for now cause Bulldawg will survive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15292145*
> Just a quick update on the Carbon White Wrap.
> 
> Here are some photos for how it stands now. I have just received the new perspex to cut out a plain window without the fan grills. This will be done this weekend.
> 
> I decided to use the Carbon Wrap sparingly and am pleased with the results. It adds a nice 2 tone colour scheme, to keep the black in also. I have also just put in a set of White braided cables for all the major cabling inside.
> 
> Sorry about all the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Taken alot of inspiration from this site, as to how modable this case really is!


I love this build and I think it was so well done. I can't wait to see what he does next.. Awesome dude.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15297565*
> guys, would this work for when i go to paint my case. i know you're supposed to use normal sandpaper and then inbetween coats use wetsanding paper but this has paint removal bare metal scrubbing and inbetween paint jobs would it suffice?


The more Rough Sanding you do the more Sanding you are going to do.. Just some 320 and some 600 will be great .. And just scratch it up.. don't try to reinvent the wheel.. Just use some Etching compound and go to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15306354*
> Thanks man! Really appreciate the comments! I have just taken some interior shots for you to have a look at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Love these new builds.. they are so Great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junglebungle;15311521*
> Pretty much finished now, just waiting for my Crucial Ballistix Tracers in blue and blue LED's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These:
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Tracer - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to sort my cable management out other than that, sorted!
> Coolermaster Storm Scout
> Asus P8P67
> 2500K
> 4GB XMS3 DDR3
> GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr
> OCZ Vertex 2e 60GB
> Corsair H60
> Plus another 4GB RAM on Monday.
> 
> P.S where do you get the plain window for the scout? the fan slits don't do it for me, are you guys just getting perspex and cutting your own?


Yea.. we cut our own or some of the guys can do one for you easy..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi;15315373*
> just wanted to say i miss you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sorta hoping ill be back shortly...not having a good time with the new case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15315939*
> True. Good call. Will have a play about with designs this weekend and see what happens! Im liking the idea of multiple stripes. Maybe white, or yellow. Ill Photoshop some on there! Cheers


Whatever it is let us help.. We are a Brother and Sister Hood and we stick together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;15322314*
> Dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Bad-A'' ''!!!!! First White 'SCOUT' of the club
> just got sweeter!!!!:teaching:Let me tell ya brother; She is a Beaut........
> 
> Can't wait to see what scores she bring's on Benchmarks!!!
> :drunken:Congrats brother on the nice 'Mod'!!!!


Exactly what he said, Dan
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinFX;15323292*
> cooler master rulez!!


Thats right and don't you FORGET IT !!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Mine.......


----------



## unimatrixzero

Im Waiting for the B3 stepping improvement on the horizon. Good luck Chap.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Cool

CM could do a Special Edition Scout with a color scheme like this. I think it would sell.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero;15326812*
> Im Waiting for the B3 stepping improvement on the horizon. Good luck Chap.


Source?
I have not seen this stepping change,sure its not a rumour?
I will cancel and hold off if thats correct....


----------



## Rodisiac

Hey! nice thread. I was wondering if someones could give me a little help
I Love this case (do not own, but friend does)
Anyway, I need a few tips.
I'll start with what my build will be when I buy:
•Intel i5 2500k (maybe i7)
•Asus P8P67 Deluxe Mobo
•Ripjaws X 8gb Memory
•LG Blu Ray Optical Drive BH10LS30
•OCZ 600W PSU
•Hitachi Dekstar 1tb

Now I am completely lost on the graphics card,
I want to be able to play games such as Battlefield 3, at near highest setting.
(otherwise I'll end up getting it on console







)
I was thinking a 6950 but I've heard It won't fit (and I'm terrible with graphics cards)

Anyway, the next bit of help I need
I will be respraying it, (I'm tired of black..)
The colour: Orange (leave your opinions out please







)
I'm not sure what'd be the best type of paint. I'm sure someone could link me to a 'how to' for this case.

Thank you if anyone can help me (go easy on me I'm newb)


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rodisiac*


Hey! nice thread. I was wondering if someones could give me a little help
I Love this case (do not own, but friend does)
Anyway, I need a few tips.
I'll start with what my build will be when I buy:
•Intel i5 2500k (maybe i7)
•Asus P8P67 Deluxe Mobo
•Ripjaws X 8gb Memory
•LG Blu Ray Optical Drive BH10LS30
•OCZ 600W PSU
•Hitachi Dekstar 1tb

Now I am completely lost on the graphics card,
I want to be able to play games such as Battlefield 3, at near highest setting.
(otherwise I'll end up getting it on console







)
I was thinking a 6950 but I've heard It won't fit (and I'm terrible with graphics cards)

Anyway, the next bit of help I need
I will be respraying it, (I'm tired of black..)
The colour: Orange (leave your opinions out please







)
I'm not sure what'd be the best type of paint. I'm sure someone could link me to a 'how to' for this case.

Thank you if anyone can help me (go easy on me I'm newb)


That is a good spec PC there, when it comes to graphics cards a 6870 should be sufficient to run most games on top settings on the 1920x1080 monitor with a secondary screen on. You are right, a 6950 wont fit, but you could always cut a bit off the CD drive bays or the HDD caddy.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


That is a good spec PC there, when it comes to graphics cards a 6870 should be sufficient to run most games on top settings on the 1920x1080 monitor with a secondary screen on. *You are right, a 6950 wont fit*, but you could always cut a bit off the CD drive bays or the HDD caddy.


i beg to differ.
as for the painting aspect; i want to do the same thing to my case so i've been asking around and the simplest way is to spray paint. sand it down with something around 200 grit prime it, and sand with about 400 between coats and 600 before the final coat / clear coat. (at least this is what i've been told. it could always be subject to debate though)


----------



## Rodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i beg to differ.
as for the painting aspect; i want to do the same thing to my case so i've been asking around and the simplest way is to spray paint. sand it down with something around 200 grit prime it, and sand with about 400 between coats and 600 before the final coat / clear coat. (at least this is what i've been told. it could always be subject to debate though)


Yeah I know about the sanding (I know someone that can sand blast it for me)
but what do you mean by 400 and 600


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*











Cool









CM could do a Special Edition Scout with a color scheme like this. I think it would sell.


I agree with this too

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Source?
I have not seen this stepping change,sure its not a rumour?
I will cancel and hold off if thats correct....


Well so far it is just a ubuntu fix for it.. But they learned something with it.. lets just wait a month before we move on the new processor.. you might end up buying a problem processor or one that a Bio fix could give it a 40 percent Kick.. Good Luck Mate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i beg to differ.
as for the painting aspect; i want to do the same thing to my case so i've been asking around and the simplest way is to spray paint. sand it down with something around 200 grit prime it, and sand with about 400 between coats and 600 before the final coat / clear coat. (at least this is what i've been told. it could always be subject to debate though)


Noo.. Just prep with the 600 or a Green ScotchBright Spunge.. *Then dry well.* And then Paint a light tack coat. Then a thicker coat top to bottom / side to side... Then a Third coat after a dry paint surface.. Make sure no dust or dirt or bugs are on that second coat before the final Spray. Don't try to fix a paint problem while paint is wet. let it dry even if you mess up.. Remember.. it is easier to fix dry paint problems then wet.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Well so far it is just a ubuntu fix for it.. But they learned something with it.. lets just wait a month before we move on the new processor.. you might end up buying a problem processor or one that a Bio fix could give it a 40 percent Kick.. Good Luck Mate.


The Ubuntu forums say that was a fake.
I checked up on it when that guy posted his claim.


----------



## darkstar585

I would just say screw the painting process all together and get it powder coated







. That way you could have a huge choice of colours and they even do a chrome or 24k gold effect if you was feeling especially bling bling









You can't beat the finish on powder coating and it is as hard as nails as well.....infact the only downside of powder coating is you can do it to plastics as it would melt....


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Those are all too rough. Just sand down the whole thing with 220 and then with 400 between coats. 600 as a final sand before clear or final coat.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


The more Rough Sanding you do the more Sanding you are going to do.. Just some 320 and some 600 will be great .. And just scratch it up.. don't try to reinvent the wheel.. Just use some Etching compound and go to it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Noo.. Just prep with the 600 or a Green ScotchBright Spunge.. *Then dry well.* And then Paint a light tack coat. Then a thicker coat top to bottom / side to side... Then a Third coat after a dry paint surface.. Make sure no dust or dirt or bugs are on that second coat before the final Spray. Don't try to fix a paint problem while paint is wet. let it dry even if you mess up.. Remember.. it is easier to fix dry paint problems then wet.


soo confused














and the painting guides here on OCN tell you to use everything from 200-2000.

so you're saying i can just sand with 600 grit. apply the primer and then all the paint coats etc. and be done???


----------



## Rodisiac

Could someone tell me if this CPU Cooler would fit in this case
my friend has one handy, saves me getting one for a while
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=HS-032-AS


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


*171 mm.* CPU to Side Panel Distance* NO Fan installed on the Top of the Side Panel*

*Heat-sink Dimensions 120 x 120 x 158mm to 169mm is the optimum size range for this case.*


first page first post. its got the dimensions in case you ever want to compare any other heatsink


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It is done.










Benchies to follow as I'm off to shoot my new toy.


Sexy Scout boss, i love that white, especially the way you have the power cables to your graphics cards like that! And the hard drive mod of course







. I had a question, do you think if I cut down the hard drive cage like you did but, instead of mounting it to the floor, mounted it the the bottom of the cd drive bay cage (upside down) do you think it would work? I kinda wanna add another 240/280 on the floor of my scout, and i am trying to figure out a way to keep the hdd cage in some form or another. thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*











Mine.......


Anxious to see what you find out there, so far not looking as stellar as i would have hoped.







Whats the status on your scout by the way?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i beg to differ.


It depends on the 6950 model, if you were to have one in mind, we could help you more







. My reference XFX 6950 didnt fit without modding, I think quite a few models do however!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;15336063*
> Sexy Scout boss, i love that white, especially the way you have the power cables to your graphics cards like that! And the hard drive mod of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had a question, do you think if I cut down the hard drive cage like you did but, instead of mounting it to the floor, mounted it the the bottom of the cd drive bay cage (upside down) do you think it would work? I kinda wanna add another 240/280 on the floor of my scout, and i am trying to figure out a way to keep the hdd cage in some form or another. thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the 6950 model, if you were to have one in mind, we could help you more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My reference XFX 6950 didnt fit without modding, I think quite a few models do however!


i've seen a few mods where the cage was at the top instead of at the bottom.

overall i think they are maybe about 10 6950's that can fit into the scout, but only 3-4 that can fit into the 2nd slot without modding.


----------



## ragtag7

I have a storm scout and love it!


----------



## Rodisiac

Not sure if anyone here has had a look at the latest CM Storm Trooper.
But it has a nice little tray that slots into a bay, where you can put spares (screws n stuff) I was wondering if anyone knew where to buy a similar tray for this case? Instead of attempting to make my own?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i've seen a few mods where the cage was at the top instead of at the bottom.


Could you point me in the direction of any of them off the top of your head? Many Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ragtag7*


I have a storm scout and love it!


You are in the right place my friend! Be sure to take pictures so we can check it out!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rodisiac*


Not sure if anyone here has had a look at the latest CM Storm Trooper.
But it has a nice little tray that slots into a bay, where you can put spares (screws n stuff) I was wondering if anyone knew where to buy a similar tray for this case? Instead of attempting to make my own?


Something like this? Im not familiar with the trooper, but this sounds like what you are talking about. Sorry if its not


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*


Could you point me in the direction of any of them off the top of your head? Many Thanks










i remember seeing them but i couldn't tell you where. if i remember correctly it was just a matter of bending in the 2 sides and then using a pop-rivot gun to attach it to the top. but i could be completely misremembering how it was done. =/

i know we have 2 white scouts (with mine soon to be the 3rd) or so i thought... i just saw this one


----------



## gorkoracing

got my H80 in the mail yesterday so now I've just gotta get a PSU, GPU, and OS and I'll be done and ready for SWTOR!!









Pics of everything when i start throwing them into my case


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15343953*
> i remember seeing them but i couldn't tell you where. if i remember correctly it was just a matter of bending in the 2 sides and then using a pop-rivot gun to attach it to the top. but i could be completely misremembering how it was done. =/
> 
> i know we have 2 white scouts (with mine soon to be the 3rd) or so i thought... i just saw this one


This scout is just gorgous.. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


soo confused














and the painting guides here on OCN tell you to use everything from 200-2000.

so you're saying i can just sand with 600 grit. apply the primer and then all the paint coats etc. and be done???


Look.. Practice spraying on an old case first,.. do what you want and then decide for yourself..

Just use 600.. And then A scotchBright Pad Wet.. Clean and dry.. Self Etching primer and Paint.


----------



## Rodisiac

Could I get you guyss opinion
I'm really stuck on GPU's right now 
I'm thinking either a GTX 560 Ti (eventually get another for SLI)
or Radeon 6870 (then eventually get another for Crossfire)
Thanks


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rodisiac*


Could I get you guyss opinion
I'm really stuck on GPU's right now 
I'm thinking either a GTX 560 Ti (eventually get another for SLI)
or Radeon 6870 (then eventually get another for Crossfire)
Thanks


Even though I am an AMD kinda guy, I would recommend the 560Ti. Check out some comparisons here and here. I think the 560Ti pulls ahead in many of the tests, maybe not by much, but hey its somethin! Just my opinion, hope this helps!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Question. You'all think it would be worth it to wait for the future 6 and 4 core revisions of the FX? I've heard they're the ones that will redeem this mess.

And....why do I love this so much?

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bwtdGRbuOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bwtdGRbuOs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bwtdGRbuOs[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


Question. You'all think it would be worth it to wait for the future 6 and 4 core revisions of the FX? I've heard they're the ones that will redeem this mess.


The initial CPUs use B2 stepping, but an AMD BIOS and kernel document already shows reference to unreleased B3 stepping. A stepping update should bring improvements (usually minor) to performance and power consumption, as well as possible bug fixes. Stepping updates are a normal way to provide small upgrades in between bigger ones, such as die shrinks and micro architecture changes. While B3 stepping may help Bulldozer a little bit, it's very unlikely that a stepping update would provide huge benefits and thus make Bulldozer significantly better than Intel's equivalent CPUs - so waiting for this update is not exactly a good idea.

No time frame for the update is known but if the past has any meaning, it won't be anytime soon. For example C3 stepping came about 9 months after the original release of Phenom II X4 with C2 stepping.

Source


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Has anyone attempted to put an extended ATX board in this case? Thinking about going sandy bridge with EVGA Z68 FTW mobo. I want to be able to go trifire (with more than 8x/8x/4x) and it seems that, unless I want to get the UD7 ($350), I will have to go EATX to get this feature (Unless I get the Asus WS Revolution which I dont like the look of







). I know I can get it to fit (basically EATX is an inch wider), but I am worried that I wont have correct/enough screw mounts, and therefore the board wont be properly supported. Any experience with this? Thanks!


----------



## Kaneda13

wow, been a long time since i was able to check in, new job is definitely keeping me busy... but on the up side, i was able to upgrade to OSX Lion last night.


----------



## Rodisiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;15406266*
> wow, been a long time since i was able to check in, new job is definitely keeping me busy... but on the up side, i was able to upgrade to OSX Lion last night.


Is your mac running on your PC?
How hard is that to do,
I'm an ex mac user (still use it I guess..) and would love to still be able to use it


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodisiac;15406462*
> Is your mac running on your PC?
> How hard is that to do,
> I'm an ex mac user (still use it I guess..) and would love to still be able to use it


Careful guys, this is a TOS violation and I don't want anybody getting into trouble.

Great to hear from you Kaneda13


----------



## Rodisiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15406488*
> Careful guys, this is a TOS violation and I don't want anybody getting into trouble.
> 
> Great to hear from you Kaneda13


Oops sorry Rockr69


----------



## junglebungle

Cleaned up and cable managed at last lol


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junglebungle;15408231*
> Cleaned up and cable managed at last lol


Now thats Clean!!!







Beautiful Work Sir....















I love cool looking 'SCOUTS'!!!!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;15406488*
> Great to hear from you Kaneda13


Thanks. my new job is working out great, and i'm in such a better mood i'm actually doing other stuff around the house other than just hiding in the office... hence why i haven't posted in a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodisiac;15406462*
> Is your mac running on your PC?
> How hard is that to do,
> I'm an ex mac user (still use it I guess..) and would love to still be able to use it


As ROCKR mentioned, we can't talk about it in forum, but i'll be glad to answer any questions in private chat.


----------



## FannBlade

Here is my latest Scout. It's going to house PC for my CNC conversion.


----------



## dteg

whoa... i think thats more of a tank than a scout now..


----------



## Sensei

Hi guys ('n girls of course).

I found this thread while searching informations about the maximum gpu size for my cm scout.

I post a picture of my rig, obviously it will be ridicolous compared to some of yours, but...

that's it

It seems very dusty in this picture, omg...

I'm going to buy a new gpu, and i'm in love with the MSI Radeon 6950 Twin Frozr III ...

http://www.bjorn3d.com/Material/revimages/video/MSI_HD6950_Twin_FrozerIII/pic13.jpg

But I think it doesn't fit... does it?

PS. Any advice is welcome for my scout management.

sorry for my poor English. It's time for me to browse this very long thread now!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sensei;15419372*
> Hi guys ('n girls of course).
> 
> I found this thread while searching informations about the maximum gpu size for my cm scout.
> 
> I post a picture of my rig, obviously it will be ridicolous compared to some of yours, but...
> 
> that's it
> 
> It seems very dusty in this picture, omg...
> 
> I'm going to buy a new gpu, and i'm in love with the MSI Radeon 6950 Twin Frozr III ...
> 
> http://www.bjorn3d.com/Material/revimages/video/MSI_HD6950_Twin_FrozerIII/pic13.jpg
> 
> But I think it doesn't fit... does it?
> 
> PS. Any advice is welcome for my scout management.
> 
> sorry for my poor English. It's time for me to browse this very long thread now!


Seems we get asked this about every 4 or 5 pages, so here are some pics i just took:


----------



## Sensei

Sorry man, I can't read 2,5 thousand pages before posting. I just found this thread one hour ago, and I must buy the new card before bf3 to come.

10.6 is 26,924 cm and R6950TF3 is 27...

So, I'm aware that the scout can fit 10.6 inches cards, but I asked just in case there was someone who squeezed a R6950 TF3 in it.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sensei;15419830*
> Sorry man, I can't read 2,5 thousand pages before posting. I just found this thread one hour ago, and I must buy the new card before bf3 to come.
> 
> 10.6 is 26,924 cm and R6950TF3 is 27...
> 
> So, I'm aware that the scout can fit 10.6 inches cards, but I asked just in case there was someone who squeezed a R6950 TF3 in it.


i did =]

















as you can see it sags a bit, but a piece of foam over on the HDD cage side fixes that really easily..(sry i don't have pics with the foam in)


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15420458*
> as you can see it sags a bit, but a piece of foam over on the HDD cage side fixes that really easily..(sry i don't have pics with the foam in)


looks like there arent any screws holding the gpu in..?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15420883*
> looks like there arent any screws holding the gpu in..?


they are, just not in that picture


----------



## Rodisiac

Is it possible to change/customize the pipes on that corsair water cooler?


----------



## dteg

i've seen it done in mods before, but i'm not sure how..


----------



## dimwit13

i would like to join, but this is what my scout looks like now-does this still count?



















-dimwit-

the build log is-"not a htpc" in sig


----------



## dteg

whoa nelly... thats a cool build


----------



## Sensei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i did =]

















as you can see it sags a bit, but a piece of foam over on the HDD cage side fixes that really easily..(sry i don't have pics with the foam in)



Thank you VERY MUCH for your reply, dteg.









But... can you explain me what you did? I have some difficulties in understanding this thing;









do you put some foam on the hdd cage to make it "oily" and fit the gpu in?








or do you modded the case (I really can't see). In every case it means the card is in direct contact with the cage, right? no vibrations?









One last thing: your temps?

thank you again very much. I'm happy to see it fits, I was just thinking about the 560 ti twin frozr II 2Gb.

Please let me know.


----------



## dteg

as you can see the GPU is sagging a bit, the foam goes in the HDD cage to help support it, but is not necessary to help get it in etc. it's a close fit but its not touching anything..
the case isn't modded at all and my temps are in the 40s although i'm going to be adding extra fans etc in a little while.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13;15422114*
> i would like to join, but this is what my scout looks like now-does this still count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -dimwit-
> 
> the build log is-"not a htpc" in sig


Talk about original.... Holey Moley!!!








(Look Ma?... Magic Handles!!! Look, dimwit has 'Magic' Handles...








That is some great work.. Now you really have to love your 'SCOUT'
to do something Like this... REP+ for you sir...
By the way; 'WELCOME' to CMSSC!!!

Please place our color's in your Sig...


PHP:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/URL]


----------



## rkl1985

Hey guys, havn't posted in this thread forever but wanted to post some current pics of my Scout, I mostly just look at the thread and see other's set-ups and learn about our case, i've done some of the popular mods to my case to improve performance and layout and they have really worked out nicely! Feel free to comment!


----------



## rkl1985

Inside:


----------



## dteg

what mods have you done..


----------



## rkl1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15437106*
> what mods have you done..


Nothing to major, I cut out 2 of the plastic "rings" in the bottom section of the front panel and cut out the wire mesh for the top fan to improve airflow with no cosmetic changes, cut a slot in the 5-1/4" drive cage to run the mobo power wire through to clean up the wiring, removed psu mesh, cut out the stock wiring for that fan led on/off button and the E-sata front panel (my e-sata connector broke) and replaced the stock fans with 140mm reds. Removing that stock wiring to the front panel cleaned up the inside alot, I wanted to get rid of the molex too, it's so much cleaner looking now than it was, considering my psu has stock sleeving and theres only so many places to run wiring on this case.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkl1985;15437232*
> Nothing to major, I cut out 2 of the plastic "rings" in the bottom section of the front panel and cut out the wire mesh for the top fan to improve airflow with no cosmetic changes, cut a slot in the 5-1/4" drive cage to run the mobo power wire through to clean up the wiring, removed psu mesh, cut out the stock wiring for that fan led on/off button and the E-sata front panel (my e-sata connector broke) and replaced the stock fans with 140mm reds. Removing that stock wiring to the front panel cleaned up the inside alot, I wanted to get rid of the molex too, it's so much cleaner looking now than it was, considering my psu has stock sleeving and theres only so many places to run wiring on this case.


you wouldn't happen to have any pictures of you removing that front wiring now would you...


----------



## rkl1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15437873*
> you wouldn't happen to have any pictures of you removing that front wiring now would you...


Sorry, didn't take any then, all I did was unscrew the top carry handle assembly and lift the button panel off enough I could snip it closely with wire cutters, then I pulled the wires out through where they were routed and removed from the case, it was a suprising amount of extra wiring for something I didn't even use. It opened up that wire hole at the top right corner of the mobo enough to run whatever I needed to through there.


----------



## Rodisiac

Could I get some opinions, I'm torn between 3 mobos and am not sure where else to ask

my first choice was Asus P8P67 Deluxe. But I've started to hear bad things about it

second choice was Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC, but seems very pricey for not doing a whole lot more than other boards don't have 1366 cpu

third choice was Asus P8P67 PRO, Great Reviews but I thought the Deluxe would just be more 'worth getting' seeing as it's the 1up.

Thanks for any help anyone can offer!


----------



## dteg

i got the PRO simply because its the 2nd best and it has bluetooth, saw no real reason to get the deluxe but you won't be disappointed with either.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkl1985;15437096*
> Inside:


if you run the 8 pin MB cable through the bottom hole, you should have just enough room to get it to it's proper location!


----------



## Rodisiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15440879*
> i got the PRO simply because its the 2nd best and it has bluetooth, saw no real reason to get the deluxe but you won't be disappointed with either.


I'm being told by a friend that I should get a Z68 instead of a P67, what difference is there? apart from price


----------



## unimatrixzero

Had to share this with you.. A guy on Facebook is modding his Scout.. With a .45..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Had to share this with you.. A guy on Facebook is modding his Scout.. With a .45..

Also notice that there are no rivet holes in the panel for the window.. That is a hand cut window.









Picture by Otis Fatz


----------



## linkin93

Cheers for sharing


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkl1985;15437096*
> Inside:


Looks good! Pretty good cable management too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodisiac;15445564*
> I'm being told by a friend that I should get a Z68 instead of a P67, what difference is there? apart from price


Quotes from another thread I found:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo;13508830*
> Z68 additions:
> Discrete Video + IGP (allows using of encoding engine QuickSync)
> Rapid Storage Technology (SSD Caching)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;13509884*
> This.
> 
> Z68 doesn't overclock any better than P67, all that separates them are these two features.
> 
> So.. Basically, if you do *a lot* of encoding, get Z68. Otherwise, P67 is the way to go. I personally like P67 because it seems a lot less complex than Z68.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13518352*
> 
> _p67 is your enthusiast board for the gamer that has no use for a transcoding processor - effectively just another motherboard and CPU upgrade on which you can do the same things, but a bit faster.
> 
> z68 is for those that use their computer for design, video, audio, and other things that are very CPU dependent (due to quicksync technology). In particular, the 3x speed boost and appreciable quality difference of video encoding and transcoding._


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13511529*
> I find the features in Z68 useless for me. And that SSD caching feature is a good thought, while not as smart in practice... You have to run a SSD and a Harddrive in Raid for this to work. You will loose all TRIM support in the SSD and you will compromise your data by running Raid. There will be good performance, but not as good as a single SSD, of course.
> 
> I find it smarter to use one SSD for OS, programs and installed games, and use a Harddrive for storage. Faster and safer. And you get TRIM support enabled on the SSD.


Bottom Line: Get p67 and save yourself a few bucks if you dont need to transcode a lot of videos (ie converting movie files to ipod files) and therefore dont need the quicksync technology. Hope this helps mate!


----------



## Rodisiac

Thanks Shadow_Foxx, Strangely enough I would need to do a lot of that stuff, So I think I'll invest in a Z68.
Thanks for making me 20% more educated in computers


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodisiac;15448618*
> Thanks Shadow_Foxx, Strangely enough I would need to do a lot of that stuff, So I think I'll invest in a Z68.
> Thanks for making me 20% more educated in computers


No problem, here to help!







I just realized Ive at least attempted to answer your questions about the storm trooper tray, your video card choice, and now this motherboard thing. I didnt realize it was the same person







. Hope I have been of at least some help


----------



## DoomDash

For those with storm scouts + hyper 212+'s ( with push pull ), which direction should I have the fans facing, out the back or into the case towards the DVDroms?

thanks


----------



## rkl1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*


if you run the 8 pin MB cable through the bottom hole, you should have just enough room to get it to it's proper location!



















Nice, i'll have to see if it reaches next time I dust it out, that was the only one I could not hide. lol


----------



## linkin93




----------



## junglebungle

Has anyone got an ASUS GTX 570 Cuda II in their Scouts and does it fit? I'm thinking one i can get pretty cheap but apparently it's huge, I've got a 560 Ti in at the moment with about just over an inch to spare.

Apparently the card is 11.5" long

Cheers


----------



## Rodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *junglebungle*


Has anyone got an ASUS GTX 570 Cuda II in their Scouts and does it fit? I'm thinking one i can get pretty cheap but apparently it's huge, I've got a 560 Ti in at the moment with about just over an inch to spare.

Apparently the card is 11.5" long

Cheers


Check the first page

from back of case to drive bays is 10.5"
You could probably get that GPU in there with a little modding


----------



## junglebungle

Thanks for the reply, I don't think it's worth bashing the inside of the case about to get another inch of space







the 570 takes up 3 slots. so it wont just be the hard drive cage it will be the top cages too that need modding


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *junglebungle*


I don't think it's worth bashing the inside of the case about to get another inch of space


That's where we disagree


----------



## groggyseven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rkl1985*


Nice, i'll have to see if it reaches next time I dust it out, that was the only one I could not hide. lol


You can actually run it through the CPU backplate cutout, although I needed to get an extension to do it. You'll probably also have to unscrew the top left MB screws to be able to push it through.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *junglebungle*


Thanks for the reply, I don't think it's worth bashing the inside of the case about to get another inch of space







the 570 takes up 3 slots. so it wont just be the hard drive cage it will be the top cages too that need modding










Not bash....Dremel.


----------



## junglebungle

Has anyone managed to get a gtx 580 in one of these, I've got the case and love it, and upgrading from a gtx 560 ti but don't want to get a new a case.

What model 580 fits?

Thanks


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junglebungle;15476434*
> Has anyone managed to get a gtx 580 in one of these, I've got the case and love it, and upgrading from a gtx 560 ti but don't want to get a new a case.
> 
> What model 580 fits?
> 
> Thanks


Reference 580's fit but it is a tight fit. Couldn't tell you about the non reference cards but i would have to say that some of them are a bit bigger and the PCIE power location could impede it fitting. You could of course mod the scout to fit just about any card. But if you have 500$ for a video card, it would make sense to spend like 50$ more on a full tower case.


----------



## Spacedinvader

does the 6950 toxic fit without bashing? the tf3 does (seen it) but i understand the toxic has a meh% more chance of unlocking...


----------



## junglebungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;15477178*
> Reference 580's fit but it is a tight fit. Couldn't tell you about the non reference cards but i would have to say that some of them are a bit bigger and the PCIE power location could impede it fitting. You could of course mod the scout to fit just about any card. But if you have 500$ for a video card, it would make sense to spend like 50$ more on a full tower case.


Thanks for the reply, $50 (about £35 in my currency) won't get me a nice full case though









I'm looking at the Raven RV02 at the moment, hmm so many nice cases to choose from.


----------



## Rodisiac

So my parts are arriving slowly, The Scout was first here (of course)
So excited, It's such a nice case!

Also while I'm here, anyone on steam want to get the Payday: The Heist 4 pack? PM Me








I know what you're thinking, "Check that sexy carpet out eh?"


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junglebungle;15477644*
> Thanks for the reply, $50 (about £35 in my currency) won't get me a nice full case though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the Raven RV02 at the moment, hmm so many nice cases to choose from.


Oops, I meant 150$, since we are all so rich lol. The Raven is an excellent case, lots of room for graphics cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodisiac;15484540*
> So my parts are arriving slowly, The Scout was first here (of course)
> So excited, It's such a nice case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're thinking, "Check that sexy carpet out eh?"


Those are great cards, anxious to see the ol' scout awesomeness.


----------



## turrican9

Was drooling at the Accelero Xtreme PLUS for my Gigabyte GTX 570 (Nvidia Reference cooler).. Turns out the Accelero Xtreme PLUS is a fair bit longer than the card, so it won't fit in my CM Storm Scout


----------



## linkin93

Get the Thermalright Shaman. I had one on my EVGA GTX 570 HD.


----------



## nubtuber

nubtuber

this is my water cooled scout

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/dsc04246b.jpg/


----------



## Jamyy10

I have a surprise and a story to tell for tomorrow or Tuesday.







You will see pictures!!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;15509624*
> I have a surprise and a story to tell for tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will see pictures!!


"Once upon a time............", lol!

Looking forward to hearing and seeing it.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rodisiac*


So my parts are arriving slowly, The Scout was first here (of course)
So excited, It's such a nice case!

Also while I'm here, anyone on steam want to get the Payday: The Heist 4 pack? PM Me








I know what you're thinking, "Check that sexy carpet out eh?"


Lookin good so far! Let us know how those 560Ti in SLI perform for ya! And yes, I like the carpet


----------



## linkin93

When is red and black not sexy!?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubtuber;15506420*
> nubtuber
> 
> this is my water cooled scout
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/dsc04246b.jpg/


As always I love me a watercooled Scout! What are you using for dye?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15515749*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is red and black not sexy!?


Easy question, never!


----------



## Jamyy10

Here is a little surprise for you all! You can skip the the stars if you don't want to read my little disaster story.

The other morning, i had just made myself a nice drink of Ribena, ready to move my pc from the kitchen into the lounge back onto my desk. So switched my PC off and went to remove the cables, and the next thing i know my dad moved my screen and knocked over my drink all over my PC. The Ribena went into my top exhaust hole and dripped all over my components. So i opened her up and started drying it, got it all dry without taking any components out of the case. I then got my PC setup at my desk about 2 hours or so after the accident, and switched my PC on. It booted into windows and then it froze and cut out. So i tried to switch her on again only for it to cut out after 2 seconds. So i tore her apart and worked on my PC all day. I found some ribena on the PSU on the side and the bottom (fan on the bottom facing down) so i cleaned that and tested the PSU by poking some solder in the green and black section of the 24PIN, and that turned out to be fine. HDD's and my SSD are fine along with the CD Drive GPU and watercooler. So i managed to rule out everything except my motherboard, CPU and RAM. I was concerned that a bit of juice may have seeped into the CPU Socket. I was advised to put my motherboard, CPU and RAM in the oven at a low temp of 30-50 degrees to try and dry the components out a bit (we have no airing cupboard). So i did that for about 3 or 4 hours and still no luck. So i tested my RAM in my Dads PC, that was fine. So i tested the CPU in his PC and that worked too, so it must have been the motherboard.

****
So on Saturday, i ordered a new motherboard. The ASUS Sabertooth 990FX and i had some new 8GB Muskin Silverline 1333MHz sitting round the house ready to be sold. So guess what came this morning??








Oh also forgot to mention, i may have taken my graphics card apart to clean it and replace the thermal paste









Sorry for the blurry pictures, turns out i had a setting wrong on my Dads camera.










Shiny!!!


























All Back together. 


















The PCI chipset, which had a thermal pad on it?









And the big lump of metal that came off the PCI chipset









The RAM 8GB Mushkin Silverline 1333Mhz (I either want to overclock the RAM or get another set so i will have 16GB lol)









Half done Cough cough** excuse my cable management, its only temporary as i have no cable ties

















And the finishing pics



























Bit blurry but its still good


















Camera couldn't handle the cathodes



































More to come guys!!!!







PS i hope i haven't uploaded too many pictures.


----------



## linkin93

Very cool! Nice rig. Personally, I would replace the cathodes with NZXT sleeced LED strips. You can get them in 1m and 2m lengths, in various colours. I do believe newegg has them:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...xt+led&x=0&y=0


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*












First off sorry about the bad luck with the drink. Second I love the sticker placement, and nice hardware you got in there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Very cool! Nice rig. Personally, I would replace the cathodes with NZXT sleeced LED strips. You can get them in 1m and 2m lengths, in various colours. I do believe newegg has them:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...xt+led&x=0&y=0


I wouldn't, I had the 2 meter NZXT leds and they didn't last 6 months before burning out. It acted like the way they have them wired, if one goes bad they all go out.







But there are other led's out there that may not burn out as fast. I do like the red from led's more that the CCFL's, it is a much darker red than the CCFL's.


----------



## Robilar

Cleaned my system up a bit, did some rewiring. I also pulled the SSD I was using as a boot drive. (It was not playing nice with WinXP). Put in a 150GB WD Velociraptor.

Still in my opinion the best portable case that will take a full ATX board (I also have a Vulcan that I enjoy as well).

Works really well as a media PC.

If I could find the Aerocool RS-4 in North America to order, I might switch though...


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*












Smexy, nice scout!


----------



## Kaneda13

WOOT, got a couple more parts in for my water cooling.hopefully be able to put all together soon. also, on a side note, while packing up the basement, i found my old storm scout case if anyone is looking for a second hand case, and some other stuff too... need to get them posted up in the for sale threads.


----------



## ReckNball

whats up all the case with the .45 holes in is now on the work log part of your site check it out its under WAR-HARDENED. OR look up ReckNball thx.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReckNball*


whats up all the case with the .45 holes in is now on the work log part of your site check it out its under WAR-HARDENED. OR look up ReckNball thx.


Why not add a link in your sig?


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Very cool! Nice rig. Personally, I would replace the cathodes with NZXT sleeced LED strips. You can get them in 1m and 2m lengths, in various colours. I do believe newegg has them:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...xt+led&x=0&y=0


newegg is a no go zone for us brits







...... its always mocking us with its unbelievable parts catalogue and its very competitive prices (especially after exchange rate)









DAMN NEWEGG AND ITS NO INTERNATIONAL POLICIES!!!!!!


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


newegg is a no go zone for us brits







...... its always mocking us with its unbelievable parts catalogue and its very competitive prices (especially after exchange rate)









DAMN NEWEGG AND ITS NO INTERNATIONAL POLICIES!!!!!!










http://www.scan.co.uk/search.aspx?q=nzxt+led


----------



## Kaneda13

hey, if anyone is looking for some DDR3 1600, Fry's has a great deal going:


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


http://www.scan.co.uk/search.aspx?q=nzxt+led











I love you


----------



## DireLeon2010

Would this be a good idea as a temporary faster OS drive until this Thai Hard Drive disaster/debacle is sorted out?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136744


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Very cool! Nice rig. Personally, I would replace the cathodes with NZXT sleeced LED strips. You can get them in 1m and 2m lengths, in various colours. I do believe newegg has them:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...xt+led&x=0&y=0



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


First off sorry about the bad luck with the drink. Second I love the sticker placement, and nice hardware you got in there.

I wouldn't, I had the 2 meter NZXT leds and they didn't last 6 months before burning out. It acted like the way they have them wired, if one goes bad they all go out.







But there are other led's out there that may not burn out as fast. I do like the red from led's more that the CCFL's, it is a much darker red than the CCFL's.


Thanks for the kind words guys!

Well i might need to buy some more lighting for my case because i managed to snap one of my cathodes so i only have one. So i may look into that after i have earned some money! I have just spent Â£130 on the motherboard and I'm in the notion of buying Â£65 worth of cable sleeving.







So within a week you should see some pictures of my first evar sleeving job!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Darylrese

I have made a clear side panel for my storm scout and i'm now thinking about how to light up the inside...I have 2 x 15cm blue cathods but they are quite dull.

Thinking of buying 2 x 30cm cathods...but where is the best place to mount them so they are hidden in the storm scout? there isnt much room.

Has anyone mounted them on the back of the side window before???


----------



## Rockr69

Hi everyone. Just poppin in to say I've been reading the thread and you folks are all awesome as usual. Yep, work is keeping me very busy as we're heading in to the final stretch trying to get all projects done before snow fly. I'll jump on this evening for awhile to catch up on some kudos and some talk about some new toys I've picked up.

Until then, 
Gen R69, OUT


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


I have made a clear side panel for my storm scout and i'm now thinking about how to light up the inside...I have 2 x 15cm blue cathods but they are quite dull.

Thinking of buying 2 x 30cm cathods...but where is the best place to mount them so they are hidden in the storm scout? there isnt much room.

Has anyone mounted them on the back of the side window before???


I have been thinking of mounting my 2 red 30cm cathodes on the side panel on the top and down the left hand side. The only problem is the wires when you take the side panel off. So I have had an idea, when you take the side panel off there is come kind of metal to metal contact so you don't have to worry about disconnecting any wires when you take the side off. I haven't done anything yet but it is just an idea.

If you find anything post it up as i WILL be interested









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hi everyone. Just poppin in to say I've been reading the thread and you folks are all awesome as usual. Yep, work is keeping me very busy as we're heading in to the final stretch trying to get all projects done before snow fly. I'll jump on this evening for awhile to catch up on some kudos and some talk about some new toys I've picked up.

Until then, 
Gen R69, OUT


Ah, nice too hear from your Rockr. Looking forward to the catch up later on .









On another note, 200 peices of Pre-cut heatshrink, 20m of titanium gray sleeve and 20m of combat green sleeve ordered for Â£50.








So look forward to some pics of a sleeved combat style scout!


----------



## Darylrese

i was thinking of mounting 1 on top or bottom and 1 down the side too. I was just going to pull a molex connector though the bottom of the HHD Cage and plug it in along the bottom of the side panel so its all hidden when its back together. The wires should reach ok?

Might buy a cathode kit tonight and give it a go.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


i was thinking of mounting 1 on top or bottom and 1 down the side too. I was just going to pull a molex connector though the bottom of the HHD Cage and plug it in along the bottom of the side panel so its all hidden when its back together. The wires should reach ok?

Might buy a cathode kit tonight and give it a go.


Well let me know how you get on, sounds like a good plan.
I got my cathodes from here on eBay. He is a really nice bloke. He does replacement cathodes aswell as full kits.LINK

My inverter just fits on the back of the drive bays and then i extended the wires using a chocolate block and some wire for both cathodes to reach the other sides of the case without having to buy a stupid 30cm extension.


----------



## turrican9

Just got my new camera here. Learning to use it.. Here is a somewhat bad picture of my system, but still better than mobile pictures


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;15543483*
> On another note, 200 peices of Pre-cut heatshrink, 20m of titanium gray sleeve and 20m of combat green sleeve ordered for £50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So look forward to some pics of a sleeved combat style scout!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;15538496*
> Would this be a good idea as a temporary faster OS drive until this Thai Hard Drive disaster/debacle is sorted out?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136744


Might as well get an SSD, it may be a little more, but it would be faster, cooler, quieter, and you could still use it after the hard drive situation gets worked out


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;15543876*
> i was thinking of mounting 1 on top or bottom and 1 down the side too. I was just going to pull a molex connector though the bottom of the HHD Cage and plug it in along the bottom of the side panel so its all hidden when its back together. The wires should reach ok?
> 
> Might buy a cathode kit tonight and give it a go.


You can fit one on top, and one on the back (if you don't have a rad on the back) and if you want to mount one on the bottom, you will need a short one, because the 12inch ones won't fit due to the hard drive cage. I have only one mounted on top, and is enough light for me. Excuse the crappy amateur phone pics. Also excuse the cables, i'm in the process of bending a piece of acrylic and painting it, and also cutting a hard drive cover.


----------



## linkin93

Nice but switch the fans to intake air from the back







You will get better temps... just ask everyone else I've told that!


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15548911*
> Nice but switch the fans to intake air from the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will get better temps... just ask everyone else I've told that!


I remember there was a big debate in the Corsair Hydro series thread about that, concerns were the intake of the hot air that comes out of the video card. My setup intakes air from the front and top 140mm fans, and so far so good. With idle temps around 30-34 and load temps (prime95) around 55-60, can't really complain.


----------



## linkin93

Try it anyway







I don't get problems with hot air from the video card. Unless you have one of those external exhaust type cards. After much talking we also decided that the front drive bays are the best place to mound the radiators as intake. I plan to do that once I get a block of foam to hold it in place.


----------



## Spacedinvader

side fan exhaust or intake? (quieter as exhaust, replacement grills being look at)

dependent on GFX?

edit @ linkin..reverse the fans at the top and back and have the front as exhaust? edit: getting a tfIII which dumps heat into the case


----------



## linkin93

No, just switch the rad fans as intake and leave the rest of your cooling setup the same. Works for me.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Try it anyway







I don't get problems with hot air from the video card. Unless you have one of those external exhaust type cards. After much talking we also decided that the front drive bays are the best place to mound the radiators as intake. I plan to do that once I get a block of foam to hold it in place.


Yeap, thats the key position for a rad, I always wanted to try that, maybe some day I'll try to make a mount for it.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


Yeap, thats the key position for a rad, I always wanted to try that, maybe some day I'll try to make a mount for it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Try it anyway







I don't get problems with hot air from the video card. Unless you have one of those external exhaust type cards. After much talking we also decided that the front drive bays are the best place to mound the radiators as intake. I plan to do that once I get a block of foam to hold it in place.


Its easy, just get one of the metal plates, get 2 case screws. Then make sure you have push pull as intake then put the 2 rad screws through the metal plate then screw it into the rad. Then screw the metal plate onto the case.

That may sound confusing but here are a few pics




























When playing BF3, i get up to 43 degrees on my processor and about 75 degrees on my graphics card. Then when i idle (10 tabs on google chrome, minecraft server, skype, email, hwmonitor and fraps







) My CPU runs at about 33 degrees and my GPU runs at 45 degrees.


----------



## fletch_r21

Nice. Exactly the same place as mine is. You can't see the cathode itself but it lights up the case nicely!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


You can fit one on top, and one on the back (if you don't have a rad on the back) and if you want to mount one on the bottom, you will need a short one, because the 12inch ones won't fit due to the hard drive cage. I have only one mounted on top, and is enough light for me. Excuse the crappy amateur phone pics. Also excuse the cables, i'm in the process of bending a piece of acrylic and painting it, and also cutting a hard drive cover.


----------



## fletch_r21

Hey all.

Haven't posted in a while but thought I would just put a few more pictures of a few changes to the White Scout. I am still working out what to do with the front panel in terms of fitting it in with the theme and haven't changed the window yet as I have different plans for that piece of acrylic (Pics soon) so will be ordering another one for the window in the next week or so.

As you can see in the pics, i was experimenting with mounting the acrylic on the outside rather than inside of the side panel and with different types of fixtures, hence why there is a random bolt where a pin should be.

I had to send my GTX465 back to the company I bought it from 11 months ago, due to an error with the screen going blank and driver stopping responding, but luckily they gave me a full refund and I was able to upgrade to a GTX560ti which is installed in the below pics, and have to say its amazing! Also, was given a NZXT Sentry LX fan controller which has also been installed!














































Thanks!


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fletch_r21*


Nice. Exactly the same place as mine is. You can't see the cathode itself but it lights up the case nicely!


I just need to get a shorter cathode to put on the bottom of the case, to light up the bottom half of the mobo, because is really dark down there

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffblute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;15543483*
> I have been thinking of mounting my 2 red 30cm cathodes on the side panel on the top and down the left hand side. The only problem is the wires when you take the side panel off. So I have had an idea, when you take the side panel off there is come kind of metal to metal contact so you don't have to worry about disconnecting any wires when you take the side off. I haven't done anything yet but it is just an idea.
> 
> If you find anything post it up as i WILL be interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, nice too hear from your Rockr. Looking forward to the catch up later on .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, 200 peices of Pre-cut heatshrink, 20m of titanium gray sleeve and 20m of combat green sleeve ordered for £50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So look forward to some pics of a sleeved combat style scout!


Got the same idea as I do with my Scout and Sabertooth. I wonder how it would look with Green, black, and tan


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fletch_r21;15555030*
> Hey all.
> 
> Haven't posted in a while but thought I would just put a few more pictures of a few changes to the White Scout. I am still working out what to do with the front panel in terms of fitting it in with the theme and haven't changed the window yet as I have different plans for that piece of acrylic (Pics soon) so will be ordering another one for the window in the next week or so.
> 
> As you can see in the pics, i was experimenting with mounting the acrylic on the outside rather than inside of the side panel and with different types of fixtures, hence why there is a random bolt where a pin should be.
> 
> I had to send my GTX465 back to the company I bought it from 11 months ago, due to an error with the screen going blank and driver stopping responding, but luckily they gave me a full refund and I was able to upgrade to a GTX560ti which is installed in the below pics, and have to say its amazing! Also, was given a NZXT Sentry LX fan controller which has also been installed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I love that side panel, the lighting, and the *********** cables!! Sooo nice! Interested to know what you are going to do to the front!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamyy10*


Its easy, just get one of the metal plates, get 2 case screws. Then make sure you have push pull as intake then put the 2 rad screws through the metal plate then screw it into the rad. Then screw the metal plate onto the case.

That may sound confusing but here are a few pics



















When playing BF3, i get up to 43 degrees on my processor and about 75 degrees on my graphics card. Then when i idol (10 tabs on google chrome, minecraft server, skype, email, hwmonitor and fraps







) My CPU runs at about 33 degrees and my GPU runs at 45 degrees.


this is genius. i might just try this tonight..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fletch_r21*


Hey all.

Haven't posted in a while but thought I would just put a few more pictures of a few changes to the White Scout. I am still working out what to do with the front panel in terms of fitting it in with the theme and haven't changed the window yet as I have different plans for that piece of acrylic (Pics soon) so will be ordering another one for the window in the next week or so.

As you can see in the pics, i was experimenting with mounting the acrylic on the outside rather than inside of the side panel and with different types of fixtures, hence why there is a random bolt where a pin should be.

I had to send my GTX465 back to the company I bought it from 11 months ago, due to an error with the screen going blank and driver stopping responding, but luckily they gave me a full refund and I was able to upgrade to a GTX560ti which is installed in the below pics, and have to say its amazing! Also, was given a NZXT Sentry LX fan controller which has also been installed!














































Thanks!


still looking good. keep the pics coming


----------



## Darylrese

I have completed my side panel cathod installation. It's not perfect but it looks good







Cathods are out of sight and are really bright. Lights up the whole case. Let me know what you think.

All i did was busy a Sharkoon blue 30cm cathod kit, mounted the cathods on the top and bottom of the side panel and tested the fit. Then i ligned up the transformer box with the HDD cage, bought some cable tie mounting brackets and cable tied it down the side. I also covered the cathod wires in black insulation tape.





































The only thing is because they are so bright you can now see every little spec of dust on the window and tiny scratches in the plastic.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute;15557294*
> Got the same idea as I do with my Scout and Sabertooth. I wonder how it would look with Green, black, and tan


Sounds good, but can you get tanned sleeving?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15560393*
> this is genius. i might just try this tonight..


Lol thanks, its the best and cheapest (free) solution in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;15567205*


When i get a new cold cathode to replace my broken one, i am gunna do this! This is what i have wanted to do for ages but i dont want to disconnect a cable every time i take the side panel off. So all i have to do is overcome that and i am joining you!
Quote:


> The only thing is because they are so bright you can now see every little spec of dust on the window and tiny scratches in the plastic.


I have the same thing with mine because i have mounted it on the side of the HDD caddy for the moment. I can see all the scratches on my window along with dust.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamyy10;15568070*
> When i get a new cold cathode to replace my broken one, i am gunna do this! This is what i have wanted to do for ages but i dont want to disconnect a cable every time i take the side panel off. So all i have to do is overcome that and i am joining you!


I overcome this problem by using small velcro strips instead of the sticky pads on my led strips. Works great and I can now completely remove that side if it is needed without disconnecting anything.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

this will be the case for the folding rig im putting together, ill post a pic later


----------



## nubtuber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15517781*
> As always I love me a watercooled Scout! What are you using for dye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy question, never!


hey mate it is Koolance Fluorescent Yellow Liquid Coolant but i bought this cause its very much green







lol i bought it from here
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_301&products_id=17860


----------



## nicolasl46

My PSU cover is coming along, just need to spray some black, remove the tape, and clear coat.


----------



## linkin93

*Hello fellow Scouts!

Is your side panel, window, or any other part of your beautiful case dirty from sticker residue? Have you already tried nail polish remover and isopropyl alcohol to remove it without success? Well I have good news for you. The answer is pure eucalyptus oil.










You see, the difference between this stuff and isoprop/nail polish remover is that eucalyptus oil actually dissolves the residue! I tried it in my Scout window and side panel today, and the results are great!










Good as new!*


----------



## Aryan1171

Aryan1171


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171;15581130*
> Aryan1171


good looking system! and welcome to the club. make sure to fill out your membership on the front page.


----------



## Aryan1171

How do I do that, because I can't find anything about joining other than the ''post your username and picture...'' part.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171;15581979*
> How do I do that, because I can't find anything about joining other than the ''post your username and picture...'' part.


yeah, looks like it changed.. o-well, WELCOME TO THE CLUB!

and on a side note, my new parts are starting to trickle in:










add to this my RS240 that's already in my case. just need to get my water block and i'll be ready to install, i'm going with the XSPC Raystorm unless something better catches my eye. In the pics are a XSPC 750 Bay res/pump, 6 x 1/2 XSPC Black Chrome Barbs, a koolance 90* swivel fitting, PT Nuke, and 3 feet of Primochill 7/16 ID hose.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

New build in progress.....
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-logs/1159792-project-pipebomb.html#post15569150


----------



## Kaneda13

got bored and decided to mod the front of my Fractal Design Arc Mini tonight, i'm really liking how it came out. i removed the metal grill, removed the filter, cut out all the plastics, cut out a piece of cardboard to the right shape and cut holes for the fans (just to make everything look cleaner) and reinstalled all... so, what do you think?


----------



## Aryan1171

looks good!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171;15590592*
> looks good!


Thanks, i'll try to get some better pics today with my camera (battery was dead last night).


----------



## Aryan1171

well I've got the same problem, I havn't got myself a good digital camera. Which means that I have to take pictures with my phone.


----------



## nicolasl46

Finished PSU cover, well almost, I'm just missing the clear coat, and I'll be done with it. It has a little bleeding in the bend, but its really hard to avoid paint bleeding, no matter how good the tape is:  I'm Planning to follow the same theme on my HDD cover, I also would like to get some small stencils and write something relevant on it, like "danger" "caution" "high voltage", what do you guys think? I'll love to have an air brush to try to make it look faded or something.

BTW, it looks very cool like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;15586188*
> got bored and decided to mod the front of my Fractal Design Arc Mini tonight, i'm really liking how it came out. i removed the metal grill, removed the filter, cut out all the plastics, cut out a piece of cardboard to the right shape and cut holes for the fans (just to make everything look cleaner) and reinstalled all... so, what do you think?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


Finished PSU cover, well almost, I'm just missing the clear coat, and I'll be done with it. It has a little bleeding in the bend, but its really hard to avoid paint bleeding, no matter how good the tape is:  I'm Planning to follow the same theme on my HDD cover, I also would like to get some small stencils and write something relevant on it, like "danger" "caution" "high voltage", what do you guys think? I'll love to have an air brush to try to make it look faded or something.


Just get some stickers, they are pretty cheap, use this on the HD cover:










and this on the PSU cover:










a quick google search came up with a couple of places selling the stickers


----------



## Aryan1171

You could try using some sandpaper to give it a old way look,


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Just get some stickers, they are pretty cheap, use this on the HD cover:










and this on the PSU cover:










a quick google search came up with a couple of places selling the stickers


Love the idea, I going to look into that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*


You could try using some sandpaper to give it a old way look,


I'm scared of sand paper LOL, I get the feeling if I go that route I might have to re-do it.


----------



## Aryan1171

yeah, that's a risc you must be willing to take.


----------



## Kaneda13

finally got the camera charged, and when ahead and did the top too, what think?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;15595988*
> finally got the camera charged, and when ahead and did the top too, what think?


Looks fabulous, good job. Rep+


----------



## dteg

kaneda has good taste in mice =]


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15596341*
> kaneda has good taste in mice =]


thanks, it's the older one that still had the metal wheel and thumb buttons. it is a great mouse.


----------



## dteg

the new one still has a metal wheel and thumb buttons. i have that one now, had the old one also. vertical thumb buttons > horizontal thumb buttons


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15596405*
> the new one still has a metal wheel and thumb buttons. i have that one now, had the old one also. vertical thumb buttons > horizontal thumb buttons


ok, thought i saw one onetime with black plastic buttons... as for vert > hori, definitely! i'm looking at the mouse and trying to figure out how it would be with the button the other way, NO THANKS!


----------



## Rodisiac

Hi Scouts, I have bad news for you all,
I'm having to give up on my 'build in progress' due to money problems and convenience.
slow deliveries from amazon help put me off also







lol,
But I'd like to thank all of those that have helped enlighten me about making computers and if I do happen to come by some money it won't have gone to waste.
as for now
I have 2 GTX 560 Ti's for sale
and sadly, A CM Storm Scout
pm me if interested.
Rodisiac - Out


----------



## MrSleepin

newest pic of mine


----------



## Kaneda13

WOOT! sold my old scout case, one of my SSD drives, and an old video card... ordering my CPU water block tomorrow, hopefully get my new cooling system up and running shortly.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodisiac;15597265*
> Hi Scouts, I have bad news for you all,
> I'm having to give up on my 'build in progress' due to money problems and convenience.












Say day buddy, hope everything is goin alright for ya! Youre welcome to stay if you wanna








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15597888*
> newest pic of mine


Very nice!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13;15597974*
> WOOT! sold my old scout case, one of my SSD drives, and an old video card... ordering my CPU water block tomorrow, hopefully get my new cooling system up and running shortly.


Always a great feeling making room for new stuff! I wanna see pics!!


----------



## Aryan1171

Yesterday I decided to remove the ''crosshair'' fan thing on the front because it obstructed the airflow. Not only have I improved the Airflow, It's looks cooler too!


----------



## Aryan1171

I was just going to advise you to buy the gtx 560 ti;


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171;15602686*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I decided to remove the ''crosshair'' fan thing on the front because it obstructed the airflow. Not only have I improved the Airflow, It's looks cooler too!


I was planning the same thing yesterday LOL.


----------



## Aryan1171

Also, decided to buy some tie-wraps so I could fix my cables in the back


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171;15602686*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I decided to remove the ''crosshair'' fan thing on the front because it obstructed the airflow. Not only have I improved the Airflow, It's looks cooler too!


mehh, i like the crosshair. i'm opting to go the other way around: leaving the crosshair and cutting out the metal grill from the scout itself.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15607687*
> mehh, i like the crosshair. i'm opting to go the other way around: leaving the crosshair and cutting out the metal grill from the scout itself.


That will give you a lot more airflow, and if you have higher speed fans it will make them quieter too.


----------



## Kaneda13

since i sold my storm scout yesterday, if anyone is looking, i've got a clear window (made by our fearless leader ROCKR) and a 3 5.25" bay to 120mm fan adapter (home made by me).


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15607687*
> mehh, i like the crosshair. i'm opting to go the other way around: leaving the crosshair and cutting out the metal grill from the scout itself.


You don't need to cut it, its only held by metal tabs.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaneda13

just ordered my new water block and fan. so my loop will be complete within the week. my loop will consist of and XSPC RS240, XSPC 750 Bay Res/Pump, XSPC Raystorm, XSPC 1/2 ID black chrome barbs, a Koolance swivel 90* fitting, and a couple of feet of Primochill 7/16 ID 5/8 OD hose in white. Oh, the fan i got was the Scythe 120x12mm fan. it's the only fan that will fit in the back spot of my case with a 240mm Rad on top.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


You don't need to cut it, its only held by metal tabs.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure he was talking about this.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I'm pretty sure he was talking about this.











LOL, that makes sense. But wasn't there a discussion about honeycomb mesh didn't had any effect on airflow?


----------



## GoodInk

I have never saw that, but I can say from cutting them out my self, you will see an improvement. You can test it pretty easy, just pull your back fan out and see if it moves more air. The more CFM's your fan moves the bigger the difference you'll see and here.


----------



## Vaxkiller

Hi everyone! Been reading these forums for a few months learning. I was lucky enough to inherit one of the Scout Cases when I bought my new system from someone. HOWEVER, he said he didn't have any hardware to give me.

Is there a place where I can buy some cheap HDD rails for this case? My 3 hard drives a horribly stacked in this beautiful case, and need some help!

Thanks,
-Vaxkiller


----------



## GoodInk

I'll have to look for mine, you'll have to pay shipping, and welcome!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I'm pretty sure he was talking about this.











yup, this is what i was talk about. i knew full well, but after he posted that i darted over to the front to check anyways


----------



## Aryan1171

It is scientifically proven that honeycomb mesh works best.


----------



## dteg

i honestly don't see how. i mean i haven't done any calculations but i'm sure the surface area on the honeycomb mesh is much higher than that of lets say the crosshair for example...


----------



## Aryan1171

I'm sure they have a good reason to say that, anyways, if you remove both...


----------



## codeblu

Hello everyone! I've been lurking here for a while now, thought I would finally post...
I finished my first build about a month or two ago, figured I'd share some pictures! I have to say, I absolutely love this case, it looks great, and even though it was my first build, it went smooth! The case really made it easier.

Specs:
-Asus P8P67 LE
-Core i5 2500k OC'd to 4.3Ghz
-Coolermaster 700w PSU
-8GB G.Skill RAM
-2 Saphire 1GB 3850's in crossfire (upgrading soon!)
-WD 1TB 7200 drive

I've also got 2 Aerocool shark fans on the side panel, this thing runs pretty cool...
I used techflex F6 to tidy up the cables a bit.
The urban camo was done by a friend of mine, it turned out awesome. The bottom coat is sort of a gun metal grey, its a bit lighter than the stock color though its hard to tell in the picture I have.

Thats about it for now, there are a few things on the to-do list when I save up some more money like a BD drive, SSD, a GPU that ISN'T 5 years old lol, another 8GB or ram, maybe a CPU cooler... regardless I'm definitely content with it how it is, but this whole computer building thing is quite addictive









Oh and my main reason for the build was to make this a 3D work station for Maya/Mudbox (what I'm studying right now). Of course gaming was a deciding factor too xD (any steam peeps? Add meh! Codebluesb)
Before this I was using my Asus G50vt-x1 as my daily computer.

Sorry for the blurry pictures they are the only ones I have at the moment, I'll try and get some better ones one of these days.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codeblu;15614138*
> Hello everyone! I've been lurking here for a while now, thought I would finally post...
> I finished my first build about a month or two ago, figured I'd share some pictures! I have to say, I absolutely love this case, it looks great, and even though it was my first build, it went smooth! The case really made it easier.
> 
> Specs:
> -Asus P8P67 LE
> -Core i5 2500k OC'd to 4.3Ghz
> -Coolermaster 700w PSU
> -8GB G.Skill RAM
> -2 Saphire 1GB 3850's in crossfire (upgrading soon!)
> -WD 1TB 7200 drive
> 
> I've also got 2 Aerocool shark fans on the side panel, this thing runs pretty cool...
> I used techflex F6 to tidy up the cables a bit.
> The urban camo was done by a friend of mine, it turned out awesome. The bottom coat is sort of a gun metal grey, its a bit lighter than the stock color though its hard to tell in the picture I have.
> 
> Thats about it for now, there are a few things on the to-do list when I save up some more money like a BD drive, SSD, a GPU that ISN'T 5 years old lol, another 8GB or ram, maybe a CPU cooler... regardless I'm definitely content with it how it is, but this whole computer building thing is quite addictive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my main reason for the build was to make this a 3D work station for Maya/Mudbox (what I'm studying right now). Of course gaming was a deciding factor too xD (any steam peeps? Add meh! Codebluesb)
> Before this I was using my Asus G50vt-x1 as my daily computer.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures they are the only ones I have at the moment, I'll try and get some better ones one of these days.


I really like the paintjob you did, awesome man! btw is your steam profile: Codedee?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codeblu;15614138*
> Hello everyone! I've been lurking here for a while now, thought I would finally post...
> I finished my first build about a month or two ago, figured I'd share some pictures! I have to say, I absolutely love this case, it looks great, and even though it was my first build, it went smooth! The case really made it easier.
> 
> Specs:
> -Asus P8P67 LE
> -Core i5 2500k OC'd to 4.3Ghz
> -Coolermaster 700w PSU
> -8GB G.Skill RAM
> -2 Saphire 1GB 3850's in crossfire (upgrading soon!)
> -WD 1TB 7200 drive
> 
> I've also got 2 Aerocool shark fans on the side panel, this thing runs pretty cool...
> I used techflex F6 to tidy up the cables a bit.
> The urban camo was done by a friend of mine, it turned out awesome. The bottom coat is sort of a gun metal grey, its a bit lighter than the stock color though its hard to tell in the picture I have.
> 
> Thats about it for now, there are a few things on the to-do list when I save up some more money like a BD drive, SSD, a GPU that ISN'T 5 years old lol, another 8GB or ram, maybe a CPU cooler... regardless I'm definitely content with it how it is, but this whole computer building thing is quite addictive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my main reason for the build was to make this a 3D work station for Maya/Mudbox (what I'm studying right now). Of course gaming was a deciding factor too xD (any steam peeps? Add meh! Codebluesb)
> Before this I was using my Asus G50vt-x1 as my daily computer.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures they are the only ones I have at the moment, I'll try and get some better ones one of these days.


Welcome! Great looking Scout, it paint makes me think Lego camo. We do have a Steam group here.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/CMSSC


----------



## ghostlavodich

My Case


----------



## Vaxkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15612611*
> I'll have to look for mine, you'll have to pay shipping, and welcome!


Sure! Thanks!
-Vaxkiller


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostlavodich;15615532*
> My Case


A little cable management wouldn't hurt. I get chills when i see that nuddle cables


----------



## nicolasl46

A little custom faded work LOL. What do you guys think? All wet sanded with 600 grit and 1500 grit.


----------



## Aryan1171

Didn't I say so? haha lol


----------



## nicolasl46

yeah, I was afraid of wet sanding, so I got started with the 1500, and I saw it wasn't doing anything, so I kept going with the 600. What you see took a lot of elbow grease, it wasn't easy for the paint to come off like that. Now I'm debating to either leave it like that with that flat finish, or protect it with some clear coat. Flat looks awesome, and I believe that a glossy acrylic finish is going to take that away.


----------



## Aryan1171

you could try non glossy, but that also takes away the ''used'' effect.


----------



## dimwit13

well i finally finished my scout-well, 98% at least-lol










the link to the built thread is " Not a htpc" in sig.
i cant believe how much stuff i crammed into this case-lol
i am already thinking of the next scout mod.

-dimwit-


----------



## dteg

i'd like a weight on that thing. my money is at least 15 pounds..


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i'd like a weight on that thing. my money is at least 15 pounds..


dropped it on the scale-fully loaded.


















and i have no problem carrying it by the handles.

-dimwit-


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


well i finally finished my scout-well, 98% at least-lol










the link to the built thread is " Not a htpc" in sig.
i cant believe how much stuff i crammed into this case-lol
i am already thinking of the next scout mod.

-dimwit-


Interior Pics pleeeese







. Looks awesome!

Edit: how are those handles secured on there? Did you just cover the metal handles with wood? It doesnt look like it but i cant tell...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i'd like a weight on that thing. my money is at least 15 pounds..


Mine weighs 61.5 pounds...







Warerblocks and rads really add up, thats for sure!


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*


Interior Pics pleeeese







. Looks awesome!

Edit: how are those handles secured on there? Did you just cover the metal handles with wood? It doesnt look like it but i cant tell...


thanks

if you click on "Not a HTPC" in my sig you can see my build log.
i made the handles and rad shroud myself-thru the plastic stuff in the trash-lol

-dimwit-


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostlavodich;15615532*


Take a look at this for some help cleaning up your cables.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;15617301*
> A little custom faded work LOL. What do you guys think? All wet sanded with 600 grit and 1500 grit.


I really like that, I wouldn't gloss it.


----------



## codeblu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171;15614567*
> I really like the paintjob you did, awesome man! btw is your steam profile: Codedee?


Thanks dude, it's a bit more blocky than I thought it was going to turn out, but it looks cool. Yea that's what my steam name is at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;15615523*
> Welcome! Great looking Scout, it paint makes me think Lego camo. We do have a Steam group here.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/CMSSC


Awesome! I'm joining for sure!


----------



## Jim888

Hey I've got a friend who has this case and wants to put 2 fans on the side window, (more red LEDs) any suggestions? He also wants to be able to turn the leds off with the front button like the others...any way to do this?


----------



## Aryan1171

If I'm right, you can find a ''how to modify the lighting circuit'' tutorial on one of these pages. Plz correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kaneda13

Hey, we're back.... *CHEER*


----------



## Nwanko

Nice look. I like it!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im lost in this new face of OCN D:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Hey I've got a friend who has this case and wants to put 2 fans on the side window, (more red LEDs) any suggestions? He also wants to be able to turn the leds off with the front button like the others...any way to do this?


You have two choices

1. You can wire in 5v leds in to the fans and wire the leds to the switch with a power terminal
2. Wire in a relay to the switch to run 12v fans. The only real problem with the relay is when you switch off the leds the fans will turn off.

Link to power terminal

http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/5460#post_8468438

Link to the relay how to

http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/17060#post_11974926


----------



## nicolasl46

So far, what do you guys think?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Im lost in this new face of OCN D:


Its pretty, I love all the new features, but I'm not liking having to click on a link to see someones hardware


----------



## nicolasl46

Double Post


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> So far, what do you guys think?


This looks great! I love the high voltage sticker on there!


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> So far, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks great! I love the high voltage sticker on there!
Click to expand...

when I bought it, I thought it was kinda see through, but the white background doesn't look bad.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSleepin

took some pics while the site was down.... THEY ARE 3D!!!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You have two choices
> 1. You can wire in 5v leds in to the fans and wire the leds to the switch with a power terminal
> 2. Wire in a relay to the switch to run 12v fans. The only real problem with the relay is when you switch off the leds the fans will turn off.
> Link to power terminal
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/5460#post_8468438
> Link to the relay how to
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/17060#post_11974926


thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*
> 
> took some pics while the site was down.... THEY ARE 3D!!!


They look 2D to me







But really, nice pics.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> They look 2D to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, nice pics.


you gotta do the "cross your eyes" method to view it in 3D


----------



## Rogue1266

I'm liking it: but just takes time getting use too.....BUT????? HEY MOD!!!!! WERE ARE MY REP+'S???? I HAD 60, AND NOW I'M ONLY SHOWING 31!!!!!








PLEASE EXPLAIN?????


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> I'm liking it: but just takes time getting use too.....BUT????? HEY MOD!!!!! WERE ARE MY REP+'S???? I HAD 60, AND NOW I'M ONLY SHOWING 31!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE EXPLAIN?????


My Uni forced us all to go to Wales for a week and spend some time looking at alternative energy with tree hugging hippies and when I finally get home BAMMMM i am greeted with this new layout.....Not sure if I like it yet as it seems a bit crowded with adverts and reviews down the side









Also how do remove rigs from your profile? accidently got 3 of the same one


----------



## Kaneda13

uh, yeah... newb award for me... just in case you where curious, when installing your new Raystorm cpu water block, leaving the plastic protective cover on the bottom will up your load temps by about 25*C. it'll run all night just fine at 70*C under 100% load, how ever, after taking it off, it can run for 4 hours at 100% and not get above 44*C. a little lesson for you all, double check, then double check again.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Im lost in this new face of OCN D:
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty, I love all the new features, but I'm not liking having to click on a link to see someones hardware
Click to expand...

I am with you on that one GTR, i don't want to have to click to see someone's rig.

I think i prefer the old look, but time will tell.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> I'm liking it: but just takes time getting use too.....BUT????? HEY MOD!!!!! WERE ARE MY REP+'S???? I HAD 60, AND NOW I'M ONLY SHOWING 31!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE EXPLAIN?????


This notice is at the top of each page "Please be advised - background data tasks are still running. The site may feel slow and rep/post counts may be off until these tasks complete."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> uh, yeah... newb award for me... just in case you where curious, when installing your new Raystorm cpu water block, leaving the plastic protective cover on the bottom will up your load temps by about 25*C. it'll run all night just fine at 70*C under 100% load, how ever, after taking it off, it can run for 4 hours at 100% and not get above 44*C. a little lesson for you all, double check, then double check again.


I loled at that!!! aha. Anyway MOAR PICS!!


----------



## Aryan1171

Hey guys, I convinced My room mate to buy a storm scout and he really did it haha, Also got some other stuff: Core i5 2500k,
corsair vengeance 8 gb, corsair h40, ocz modxstream pro 500 Watt, evga gtx 560.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Also how do remove rigs from your profile? accidently got 3 of the same one


Click on the rigbuilder, on the left go to the bottom of the list, click my build, click on the one that you want to delete, click delete, I think its down at the bottom, doing this from memory as I did the same thing.


----------



## GoodInk

After reading this article at Tom's

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/hdd-thailand-flood-supply-demand,13936.html

I checked on prices at the egg and !! The prices are way up! I paid $99.99 for a WD 2TB Green back in 11/22/2010, now it runs $249.99. WD 160GB blues bought 8/8/2010 ran $38.99, now $89.99. WD 1TB Blacks bought 4/17/2010 $99.99, now $219.99.

If you thinking you will need a HDD soon shop around as not everyone has raised prices yet.


----------



## Jamyy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> After reading this article at Tom's
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/hdd-thailand-flood-supply-demand,13936.html
> I checked on prices at the egg and !! The prices are way up! I paid $99.99 for a WD 2TB Green back in 11/22/2010, now it runs $249.99. WD 160GB blues bought 8/8/2010 ran $38.99, now $89.99. WD 1TB Blacks bought 4/17/2010 $99.99, now $219.99.
> If you thinking you will need a HDD soon shop around as not everyone has raised prices yet.


Yeah, i looked yesterday on my favourite computer components retailer, and i used to be able to buy a 500GB 7200RPM 3.5" Seagate barracuda for around £33 (give or take a few pounds). Now the cheapest hard drive is a 160GB Western Digital Caviar Blue that is manufacturer recertified and its going for, £47.99!!!!!!!!!!

The cheapest 500GB 7.200RPM 3.5" hard drive now is £91.99 and it's a Western Digital Caviar Blue!

So just like GoodInk said, if your in the market for a hard drive, have a good look around for retailers that have not raised their price's or just wait it out!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> I'm liking it: but just takes time getting use too.....BUT????? HEY MOD!!!!! WERE ARE MY REP+'S???? I HAD 60, AND NOW I'M ONLY SHOWING 31!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE EXPLAIN?????
> 
> 
> 
> My Uni forced us all to go to Wales for a week and spend some time looking at alternative energy with tree hugging hippies and when I finally get home BAMMMM i am greeted with this new layout.....Not sure if I like it yet as it seems a bit crowded with adverts and reviews down the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how do remove rigs from your profile? accidently got 3 of the same one
Click to expand...

Just under the title of the thread you will see "Preferences" click that and you can hide the right side bar, and much more!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> uh, yeah... newb award for me... just in case you where curious, when installing your new Raystorm cpu water block, leaving the plastic protective cover on the bottom will up your load temps by about 25*C. it'll run all night just fine at 70*C under 100% load, how ever, after taking it off, it can run for 4 hours at 100% and not get above 44*C. a little lesson for you all, double check, then double check again.


----------



## Aryan1171

where's my album?


----------



## unimatrixzero

They took my Reps too.

But you can't say anything to them or they will ban you. I lost almost 30 rep myself.



My dad had 877 before he was banned. FOR LIFE !!!



The look of the new site does look like something that has been through a SUPER COLLIDER.. I think it didn't quite make it..



I think it got Trashed because this new interface look like what My Dog Makes Every morning when I take him out. I would show you a cute picture to illistrate but they would ban me for putting something obsene on here.



and if I mis-spell something they can give you an infraction too. Heck. They can get you for anything they want.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Also how do remove rigs from your profile? accidently got 3 of the same one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the rigbuilder, on the left go to the bottom of the list, click my build, click on the one that you want to delete, click delete, I think its down at the bottom, doing this from memory as I did the same thing.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that +rep


----------



## Kaneda13

A sneak peek at some photos to come....


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Click on the rigbuilder, on the left go to the bottom of the list, click my build, click on the one that you want to delete, click delete, I think its down at the bottom, doing this from memory as I did the same thing.


thanks also...Would have been lost for days trying to find that


----------



## darkstar585

Well I have just finished my final uni report and as a bonus my missus decided to head to her parents house for the weekend, so I feel a serious gaming weekend ahead of me









Already set myself and my hand made coffee table up so I thought I would share a couple of photos showing off my scout sat proud in my tiny student house living room.


I cant imagine i will be putting the screen down at all this weekend











Still working on a new version of the table that will support all my components hidden away and include a motorised screen but unfortunately that has taken a bit of a back burner since working on my water-cooled case extension design which I hope to start early next year. (fingers crossed if I can get sponsorship for water cooling parts)


----------



## Aryan1171

Hey guys, just installed the corsair H40 in my friends Rig, just found out that it is making some funny noises.
Does anyone know what this is, and how to stop it?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Hey guys, just installed the corsair H40 in my friends Rig, just found out that it is making some funny noises.
> 
> Does anyone know what this is, and how to stop it?


Do you mean H50? Did you install the rad with the tubing towards the bottom? If not flip it, there might me some air inside, and having the tubing on the bottom helps the air travel to the top of the rad, and the noise will stop.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## eyesmiles

Quote:


> Hey guys, just installed the corsair H40 in my friends Rig, just found out that it is making some funny noises.
> Does anyone know what this is, and how to stop it?


It could be the pump


----------



## Aryan1171

No it's the H40, and there's the problem: I can't flip it, because there isn't any room. (flipping it would mean sacrificing the top fan.)


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> No it's the H40, and there's the problem: I can't flip it, because there isn't any room. (flipping it would mean sacrificing the top fan.)


Hmmm, seems I misunderstood you; the tubing is on the bottom...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Also how do remove rigs from your profile? accidently got 3 of the same one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the rigbuilder, on the left go to the bottom of the list, click my build, click on the one that you want to delete, click delete, I think its down at the bottom, doing this from memory as I did the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that +rep
Click to expand...

No problem and thanks for the rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> A sneak peek at some photos to come....


I want to see here how it performs compared to the Rasa block. It looks great btw!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Click on the rigbuilder, on the left go to the bottom of the list, click my build, click on the one that you want to delete, click delete, I think its down at the bottom, doing this from memory as I did the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks also...Would have been lost for days trying to find that
Click to expand...

Again no problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Hey guys, just installed the corsair H40 in my friends Rig, just found out that it is making some funny noises.
> Does anyone know what this is, and how to stop it?


It might have an air bubble trapped, take it out and shake the heck out of it.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> No problem and thanks for the rep
> I want to see here how it performs compared to the Rasa block. It looks great btw!
> Again no problem.
> It might have an air bubble trapped, take it out and shake the heck out of it.


Oke, thanks for the information!


----------



## GoodInk

For the people missing reps, adiim knows about it. From what I read is that all the reps are still in the data base but the system isn't counting them right. They are working on a fix.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1164360/missing-rep-will-be-back


----------



## Kaneda13

For those of you who don't' like the bar to the right, it can be turned off by going to "My Profile" and "Edit Account Details"


----------



## Aryan1171

I can't seem to fix the cooler people...


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> No it's the H40, and there's the problem: I can't flip it, because there isn't any room. (flipping it would mean sacrificing the top fan.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Hmmm, seems I misunderstood you; the tubing is on the bottom...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> I can't seem to fix the cooler people...


And I just found out that there was an H40 LOL. How long has it been installed? Did you try shaking the rad and the pump to send any air bubble to the top of the rad? Give it a couple of days, if the noise doesn't stop, give Corsair a call, its been known that some of the Corsair Hydro series coolers have problems, but very far in between.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> A sneak peek at some photos to come....


Ooh me likes the LEDs in the block, seems everyone is gettin one nowadays! I will have to look up reviews and see how if compares to a Supreme HF.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> 
> 
> *my water-cooled case extension design which I hope to start early next year. (fingers crossed if I can get sponsorship for water cooling parts)*


Nice living room setup! I wish my couch was closer to my monitor







Looking forward to seeing that case extension still


----------



## nicolasl46

I was browsing the web the other day, looking for an adapter to put a 120mm fan on the 5.25" drive bay, and came across a lot of products, and the one that caught my eye was this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185020 but its discontinued. I liked that one because of the black mesh on the front mimics the one on the scout. Since finding one of those turned out to be quiet a difficult task, I decided to start browsing some mods, and the word "wind tunnel" came to mind. I think someone in this forum created a box using old cd drives, and installed two fans (one on each side), and LEDs, etc. I want to create something like that, but out of acrylic, 120mm fans on each side, sucking fresh air, and pushing it towards my H70. What do you guys think? Any links with info that you remember would be greatly appreciated. I'm not looking to modify the case in any way (yet...) and I'm planing to keep the front bezel the way it is, and use the perforated metal drive covers as dust filters.

edit: Found it, Striker36 did it. Hope he doesn't mind if I try to copy it. http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/12160#post_10483939


----------



## Aryan1171

Well, I just installed it yesterday, and yes: I did shake everything. No result!
anyways: thanks.


----------



## Aryan1171

just went to the mediamarkt, (Dutch Company that sells all kinds of stuff.)
and found out that all Harddisks were sold out, lol that is such a big fail.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> just went to the mediamarkt, (Dutch Company that sells all kinds of stuff.)
> and found out that all Harddisks were sold out, lol that is such a big fail.


Yeap, floods and bad weather are hitting factories pretty bad in asia. Everything that needs a motor is in back order, even the group buy for Typhoon fans is being held because of this.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> just went to the mediamarkt, (Dutch Company that sells all kinds of stuff.)
> and found out that all Harddisks were sold out, lol that is such a big fail.


Aren't ya all glad they put most of the factories in one place like that? Genius! Next, I say we move all the oil refineries of the world next to a dormant volcano that's on top of a major fault zone! And move Silicon Valley to tornado alley!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> **snip** I decided to start browsing some mods, and the word "wind tunnel" came to mind. I think someone in this forum created a box using old cd drives, and installed two fans (one on each side), and LEDs, etc. I want to create something like that, but out of acrylic, 120mm fans on each side, sucking fresh air, and pushing it towards my H70. What do you guys think? Any links with info that you remember would be greatly appreciated. I'm not looking to modify the case in any way (yet...) and I'm planing to keep the front bezel the way it is, and use the perforated metal drive covers as dust filters.
> edit: Found it, Striker36 did it. Hope he doesn't mind if I try to copy it. http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/12160#post_10483939


Now fluid dynamics is not my strongest subject but I would like to point out that unless you space the fans out at a specific distance, This system would have little to no benefit to improving airflow.

the easiest way I can put this across is by imagining air as water (air is also a fluid and behaves the same way) and the fans as propellers :-

Fans too close together = the turbulence created from the output of the first fan will prevent the second from performing efficiently due to the various changes in velocities and pressures (if you look at how water behaves with a propeller air does the same) . This would then mean that the second fan would be blocking the airflow and reducing the overall performance then if you had just one fan.

Fans too far apart = Airflow would begin to loose its velocity and the pressure would begin to normalise before entering the second fan so the output would be no different to having one fan to begin with.

Other factors that could prevent this system working are:-

rotation speed tolerances of the fans = all fans have a speed rating i.e 1200rpm, but all fans can never achieve exactly 1200rpm due to the various tolerances within them including material weights and motor tolerances etc. Now this would provide a problem in this set up because if one fan rotated at even 1rpm faster/slower then the other, it would become a "blockade" to the airflow preventing optimum efficiently.

The final...probably the most import fact of all = If by some miracle you manage to get everything perfectly spaced and timed correctly you will still see no benefit to the having this type of set-up.This is because a fan is only able to produce its maximum CFM and this because of the pitch of the blades speed etc. So putting two together is only going to achieve the same amount of airflow as a single one would have done,

The only time doubling up identical fans is used is when you need to transport a flow of a fluid over a vast distance and even that technique is not used much any more due to more efficient ways of doing it.

thats just my







anyway


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Now fluid dynamics is not my strongest subject but I would like to point out that unless you space the fans out at a specific distance, This system would have little to no benefit to improving airflow.
> the easiest way I can put this across is by imagining air as water (air is also a fluid and behaves the same way) and the fans as propellers :-
> Fans too close together = the turbulence created from the output of the first fan will prevent the second from performing efficiently due to the various changes in velocities and pressures (if you look at how water behaves with a propeller air does the same) . This would then mean that the second fan would be blocking the airflow and reducing the overall performance then if you had just one fan.
> Fans too far apart = Airflow would begin to loose its velocity and the pressure would begin to normalise before entering the second fan so the output would be no different to having one fan to begin with.
> Other factors that could prevent this system working are:-
> rotation speed tolerances of the fans = all fans have a speed rating i.e 1200rpm, but all fans can never achieve exactly 1200rpm due to the various tolerances within them including material weights and motor tolerances etc. Now this would provide a problem in this set up because if one fan rotated at even 1rpm faster/slower then the other, it would become a "blockade" to the airflow preventing optimum efficiently.
> The final...probably the most import fact of all = If by some miracle you manage to get everything perfectly spaced and timed correctly you will still see no benefit to the having this type of set-up.This is because a fan is only able to produce its maximum CFM and this because of the pitch of the blades speed etc. So putting two together is only going to achieve the same amount of airflow as a single one would have done,
> The only time doubling up identical fans is used is when you need to transport a flow of a fluid over a vast distance and even that technique is not used much any more due to more efficient ways of doing it.
> thats just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway


Thanks for the response, its much appreciated. Maybe I didn't explain myself properly. I'm not looking to improve the airflow of a fan, by adding another right next to it, I fully understand the principles that you are trying to explain, (thats why I never understood the push-pull set up for water rads) I'm mostly trying to get some more airflow into the case, and I thought that I could utilize the empty drive bays in front of my case. I thought about putting one fan there, but in the cosmetic side of things, two fans enclosed in a acrylic box would look much cooler. I'm not looking to improve my CPU temps, nor trying to discover something new, just looking some ways to improve the looks of my scout. Maybe I should have mention something about cosmetics over function. But like I said, I appreciate the time you took to explain all the details


----------



## Kaneda13

ok, just finished redoing my water loop, i had cut one hose too long and my pump/res won't fit properly. so, here we go:

*From the Front:*









*Side with the panel removed:*









*Detail of the hoses:*


















*Side with the panel installed:*









*Night time....*


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Thanks for the response, its much appreciated. Maybe I didn't explain myself properly. I'm not looking to improve the airflow of a fan, by adding another right next to it, I fully understand the principles that you are trying to explain, (thats why I never understood the push-pull set up for water rads) I'm mostly trying to get some more airflow into the case, and I thought that I could utilize the empty drive bays in front of my case. I thought about putting one fan there, but in the cosmetic side of things, two fans enclosed in a acrylic box would look much cooler. I'm not looking to improve my CPU temps, nor trying to discover something new, just looking some ways to improve the looks of my scout. Maybe I should have mention something about cosmetics over function. But like I said, I appreciate the time you took to explain all the details


No worries man just thought I would share that









push pull does work but for a different reason....basically the fins on the radiator(or heatsink depending on what your using) create a restriction that slows the velocity of air slightly and increases pressure. (I think.. always get them mixed up







) and the second fan helps draw the air and heat out due to the pressure difference within the restriction.

On the other hand I do chuckle at the people who bolt one fan directly onto another and swear blindly that they could instantly see an improvement in temps








Anyway good luck on making your wind tunnel design.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> No worries man just thought I would share that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> push pull does work but for a different reason....basically the fins on the radiator(or heatsink depending on what your using) create a restriction that slows the velocity of air slightly and increases pressure. (I think.. always get them mixed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the second fan helps draw the air and heat out due to the pressure difference within the restriction.
> On the other hand I do chuckle at the people who bolt one fan directly onto another and swear blindly that they could instantly see an improvement in temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway good luck on making your wind tunnel design.


thanks, it will take a while, since i will be doing it during lunch at my job, but hopefully it will come out alright.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> *From the Front:*


I really like the clean look of that case. If you can take the bottom HDD cage out and keep the top you wound have room for a second 240 on the bottom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> On the other hand I do chuckle at the people who bolt one fan directly onto another and swear blindly that they could instantly see an improvement in temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway good luck on making your wind tunnel design.
> 
> 
> 
> Most times when you see that the fan on the rad has been gutted and is being used as a shroud.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I really like the clean look of that case. If you can take the bottom HDD cage out and keep the top you wound have room for a second 240 on the bottom.


that would be a lot of overkill for a cpu only loop that's only over clocked 20% and still running on stock voltage.


----------



## imh073p

Wow, talk about changes. Not sure what is going on with the rep. Maybe that is unique rep? Nice loop Kaneda13
Edit: Lol seems to be fixed now. Doh.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Ooh me likes the LEDs in the block, seems everyone is gettin one nowadays! I will have to look up reviews and see how if compares to a Supreme HF.


Ask and ye shall receive (sorta, they didn't have the HF in there, but others are)....



















LINK to the full review.

OOPS... here's a direct comparison of flow vs delta temps:










LINK to the full review


----------



## Rockr69

It would be helpful to know what the noise sounds like exactly. My H50 will make a "squishy gurgling" noise when I fire it back up after a reinstall or if I've had the case inverted. Try turning the machine on and tilt the case forward until the rad is higher than the pump and gently finger thump the lines to move any trapped air bubbles into the rad. If the sound is more of a mechanical noise and not liquid sounding, contact Corsair for RMA.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Check out this Great Scout Mod I found on MnPcTech's Facebook.





Otis Fatz's BF3 Edition...

Notice that the motherboard has been turned upside down and placed on the other side.. The window is hand cut on the other side.. Kind of Raven Style.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Check out this Great Scout Mod I found on MnPcTech's Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF3 Edition...


looks good!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Notice that the motherboard has been turned upside down and placed on the other side.. The window is hand cut on the other side.. Kind of Raven Style.


Actually, looking at the window and the PSU, i think the main box of the case was just flipped 180*, then the customer front bezel made and the handle attached to what used to be the bottom.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Actually, looking at the window and the PSU, i think the main box of the case was just flipped 180*, then the customer front bezel made and the handle attached to what used to be the bottom.


I don't think so, if you look at the bottom, you can see the indentations where the feet of the case goes.


----------



## ReckNball

what up all this is one of my mods . the motherboard and back of the case are cut out then fliped check out my work logs on this project WAR-HARDENED .. http://www.overclock.net/t/1155067/project-war-hardenend


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> what up all this is one of my mods . the motherboard and back of the case are cut out then fliped check out my work logs on this project WAR-HARDENED .. http://www.overclock.net/t/1155067/project-war-hardenend


nice casemod: I've always liked those militairy/industrial stuff!


----------



## GoodInk

Newegg has the Scout on sale for $69.99 with free shipping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-11-119-196-_-Product


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Newegg has the Scout on sale for $69.99 with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-11-119-196-_-Product


NewEgg, why you lie? It was never $99.99.

JK. Judging from the combo deals, they might be trying to get rid of some Cooler Master PSUs.


----------



## Aryan1171

I'm going the send the h40 to corsair; stupid noise still hasn't stopped.

BTW: Who has bought halo anniverary?


----------



## GoodInk

This came in today so the Scout is about to get retired as a HTPC.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

http://www.overclock.net/t/1159792/project-pipebomb
New build from me.....worth a look.


----------



## Joeful

Does anyone here make custom side windows for the Storm Scout? I'm in need of one and I'm willing to pay. I don't have the time or materials/tools to make my own. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Rockr69

Yep, I'll make you one. I replied to your thread asking about the same.


----------



## Joeful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> Yep, I'll make you one. I replied to your thread asking about the same.


Thanks! I sent you a PM. Just send me back a PM or whatever.


----------



## nicolasl46

A little more progress on my little mods



I just realized that the OCZ decal looks out of place now LOL


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> A little more progress on my little mods
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that the OCZ decal looks out of place now LOL


I think that if you sleeve your PSU cables in the colors black and yellow, it would be awesome.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> I think that if you sleeve your PSU cables in the colors black and yellow, it would be awesome.


Might try that some day. Ups, didn't realized my cheapo mouse came on the picture.


----------



## jeffblute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Might try that some day. Ups, didn't realized my cheapo mouse came on the picture.


The mouse is "Work In Progress"









Very nice mod I enjoy that alot!


----------



## jeffblute

Well I also got a few minor mods done, just waiting until after the holidays to start water cooling this rig.









Removal of the HDD cage









Before cable sleeving









After!









Close up not shure if i am going to keep that black sleeve on the top there. I kinda like it because it is rough like the MB / Case? thoughts?


----------



## nicolasl46

^ that plastic sleeve matches the tubing on your H50.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> The mouse is "Work In Progress"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice mod I enjoy that alot!


something like that, I'm waiting for the corsair vengeance k60 and m60 to be back on stock


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> Well I also got a few minor mods done, just waiting until after the holidays to start water cooling this rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removal of the HDD cage


You no have hard drives now?







. Whats your plan for the watercooling? Very interested


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> This came in today so the Scout is about to get retired as a HTPC.


 I love it.. Please paste some Pictures of it when you get squared away.. wow.. nice P6 or is that a P7


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> Well I also got a few minor mods done, just waiting until after the holidays to start water cooling this rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removal of the HDD cage
> 
> 
> 
> You no have hard drives now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Whats your plan for the watercooling? Very interested
Click to expand...

I would bet that he is going 240 x 120 Rad with an ssd and a large Hard drive in the top under the dvd drive...


----------



## Aryan1171

Damn, pc won't work anymore haha, I think the cpu or motherboard got broken.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> This came in today so the Scout is about to get retired as a HTPC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.. Please paste some Pictures of it when you get squared away.. wow.. nice P6 or is that a P7
Click to expand...

It's the Lian Li A70F. I'll post some pics, but you can follow my work log in my sig. I'm going to be taking my time with this one, but at the sametime I have to work around the fact that the hardware I'm going to be putting in it is not going to stay there, so any sleeving will have to wait until I deside on what hardware I'm going to end up with, same with lighting ect, ect... Any if anyone wants to know about build quality of Lian Li, it lives up to the hype.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Damn, pc won't work anymore haha, I think the cpu or motherboard got broken.


What did is do, are should I ask what isn't it doing?


----------



## jeffblute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I would bet that he is going 240 x 120 Rad with an ssd and a large Hard drive in the top under the dvd drive...


As for the Water cooling I am forsure thinking a 240 x 120. IF i can make it work they will be of the RX series (we shall see







)

As for the hard drive








its in there right now. I just modded the 3.5 rack to hold my HDD backwards










I will be cleaning this up a bit later. Probaly around when i figure out the WCing phase


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> As for the Water cooling I am forsure thinking a 240 x 120. IF i can make it work they will be of the RX series (we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Are you thinking of putting it on the floor? Or upright? Love watercooled scouts


----------



## Petey

That's what I did when my scout became to small, I like the mountain mods, and the case labs, but just don't have the money for all that now. Its a real easy case to work with, at first I got freaked cause I thought the aluminum was going to be weak, and to dump some rads and everything liquid in there, thought I don't know if the frame can handle it. Well its easy to work with aluminum, to make it strong, but the down side is its not as strong as steal, the trade off I guess. The Only thing ugly about the case is the inside, I added vinyl. Seen some one do it in this forum to there mother board. Figured take it a step further, It beats paint, been down that road, Paint seems to work for only manufactures, and people with a oven, all supplies. I wish they did all vinyl like the 3M Di-noc, would like to do urban camo, but the vinyl is to hard to work with. You figure they could do other prints with the same materials, that would rock. Well enjoy the build the case works great for water cooling, got 20 Celsius idle, If I put the fans on high it may drop 1 Celsius under ambient room temp. But then it varies ceiling temp floor temp kind of deal.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> That's what I did when my scout became to small, I like the mountain mods, and the case labs, but just don't have the money for all that now. Its a real easy case to work with, at first I got freaked cause I thought the aluminum was going to be weak, and to dump some rads and everything liquid in there, thought I don't know if the frame can handle it. Well its easy to work with aluminum, to make it strong, but the down side is its not as strong as steal, the trade off I guess. The Only thing ugly about the case is the inside, I added vinyl. Seen some one do it in this forum to there mother board. Figured take it a step further, It beats paint, been down that road, Paint seems to work for only manufactures, and people with a oven, all supplies. I wish they did all vinyl like the 3M Di-noc, would like to do urban camo, but the vinyl is to hard to work with. You figure they could do other prints with the same materials, that would rock. Well enjoy the build the case works great for water cooling, got 20 Celsius idle, If I put the fans on high it may drop 1 Celsius under ambient room temp. But then it varies ceiling temp floor temp kind of deal.


very nice, very clean.
love the case, thinking about getting the "little brother" for my HTPC build when FM2 shows up.

-dimwit-


----------



## ReckNball

if you need a window for the scout case i have about 5 cut just sitting around but if u need it in a color i can do tha to .


----------



## ReckNball

whats up all . check out my new work log on my scout case .
http://www.overclock.net/t/1155067/project-war-hardenend


----------



## jeffblute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> whats up all . check out my new work log on my scout case .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1155067/project-war-hardenend


Must see more


----------



## Aryan1171

No, motherboards fried, ordered a new one. hopefully I will have it by tomorrow!


----------



## GoodInk

That sucks I hope it is covered under warranty. Do you know what happened?


----------



## Petey

They need to make a scout laptop. Its one of best basic cases you can buy, only wonder what it would do for laptop line of thinking. Did a build for my brother and sold him mine. But I couldn't of asked for a better case to start with, as soon as I strike it rich, at the Indian casino's I'm going to buy another, and do a some what a portable entertainment system build. Got to move things when you vacuum the handle makes it easy.


----------



## yuugotserved

hey guys. i have a quick question on the front panel.

recently, when i shut down my computer, the power LED (next to the hdd activity led) is still solid red.

i do not recall that ever happening and it just started like two days ago.

is there a problem or something?

Thanks


----------



## Petey

It seems to me power light is constant, light when computer is on, if its off bad led, bad connection. if you stick your hand in the case your bound to screw with those connections. hdd is flashing during usage. maybe check manual to verify with mobo company. But all it takes is a slight movement in the case for your wires to slide off the terminals.


----------



## yuugotserved

i have not popped open my case in a long time.

ill try to slide the case and see if anything happens when i shut down.

if that does not work, what are my options?

thanks.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That sucks I hope it is covered under warranty. Do you know what happened?


well, one of the 1155 pins got bent; got my new mobo today ( Asus p8h61 evo) and installed everything.
Now the damn thing won't stop whining about my RAM and about some setting that are overclocked in the bios.
Which isn't true, an to make it even funnier: the windows won't boot anymore. I can't even install a new windows.
The corsair h40 I've told about before isn't helping either: still making those stupid noises









Just to make things short: that pc is the reincarnation of the devil.


----------



## Petey

look for default setting in bios, and click it that helps a lot. Make sure the proper hard drive is selected for boot, and all ways raid configuration after clicking default. Make sure memory is in proper slots don't rely on color or position of ram dimm's. I have to look at the manual 10 times before I can take any confidence in ram memory position.
Maybe you tried this stuff, shot in the dark.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> look for default setting in bios, and click it that helps a lot. Make sure the proper hard drive is selected for boot, and all ways raid configuration after clicking default. Make sure memory is in proper slots don't rely on color or position of ram dimm's. I have to look at the manual 10 times before I can take any confidence in ram memory position.
> Maybe you tried this stuff, shot in the dark.


yeah, it's kinda hard for me to say, but this is actually impossible; every ram-configuration I've tried doesn't work!


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> look for default setting in bios, and click it that helps a lot. Make sure the proper hard drive is selected for boot, and all ways raid configuration after clicking default. Make sure memory is in proper slots don't rely on color or position of ram dimm's. I have to look at the manual 10 times before I can take any confidence in ram memory position.
> Maybe you tried this stuff, shot in the dark.


This ain't working; everytime I put the settings on default, the computer overclocks itself at the next startup.
this stuff is starting to frustrate me!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That sucks I hope it is covered under warranty. Do you know what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> well, one of the 1155 pins got bent; got my new mobo today ( Asus p8h61 evo) and installed everything.
> Now the damn thing won't stop whining about my RAM and about some setting that are overclocked in the bios.
> Which isn't true, an to make it even funnier: the windows won't boot anymore. I can't even install a new windows.
> The corsair h40 I've told about before isn't helping either: still making those stupid noises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make things short: that pc is the reincarnation of the devil.
Click to expand...

I feel your pain. My GPU just died on me. I got everything running on the work bench, system beeped on post (a good beep, post complete) put on the back pannel to see if it will fit with all the wires, moved to the monitor, no post







The system is hanging on the VGA with no beeps, pull the power wires and and I get beeps(no VGA detected). I tried using the ROG connect and its hanging on the Loading VGA Bios. Now I need to break it down pull the card and see if I can find the stock screws to remove the back plate and send it in.







It seems like have have been reading a lot of hardware failing latey too, 1 MB, 3 pumps, 2 HDD's, 2 GPU's counting me, just in the last week.


----------



## earwig1990

i had to ghetto rig mine cuz my h70 wouldnt fit with the exhaust fan inside


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I feel your pain. My GPU just died on me. I got everything running on the work bench, system beeped on post (a good beep, post complete) put on the back pannel to see if it will fit with all the wires, moved to the monitor, no post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system is hanging on the VGA with no beeps, pull the power wires and and I get beeps(no VGA detected). I tried using the ROG connect and its hanging on the Loading VGA Bios. Now I need to break it down pull the card and see if I can find the stock screws to remove the back plate and send it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like have have been reading a lot of hardware failing latey too, 1 MB, 3 pumps, 2 HDD's, 2 GPU's counting me, just in the last week.


well, that just sucks! sometimes pc's can be a true pain in the ass. especially when there are problems occuring but you can't find anything that can possibly cause it!


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earwig1990*
> 
> i had to ghetto rig mine cuz my h70 wouldnt fit with the exhaust fan inside


Really? I had to do that, just because I'm using a shroud between my fan and rad.


----------



## gorkoracing

I had to do the same as my h80 wouldnt fit with the top fan and exhaust fan installed inside. I don't think it looks too bad but my case panel wont fit now so i'll have to mod it a bit to fit.


----------



## Aryan1171

And yet another problem occured: his brand-new 1-tb hitachi hard-disk is also failing; cannot install a new windows.
I am starting to think that someone is trying to stop me from building a pc.


----------



## GoodInk

That really sucks Aryan1171, the prices on HDD's are way up right now.


----------



## rudderz666

I have the h70 in this case and found that if a move down a size in fan for the exhaust top its fits BUT then if u have 2 fans on the case you have to take 1 off  so sod it i put the whole setup in the drive bay insted looks better too XD just thouz id share


----------



## earwig1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorkoracing*
> 
> I had to do the same as my h80 wouldnt fit with the top fan and exhaust fan installed inside. I don't think it looks too bad but my case panel wont fit now so i'll have to mod it a bit to fit.


Yeah same here the door doesn't fit pisses me off but I'll try to mod it too. My Only issue now is whenever I wanna change something in back, never fails, my hand hits the fan and hurts like a bizznatch


----------



## rudderz666

Ha no that feeling i got the gental typhoons on they got sharp blades lol pritty happy with my setup atm prob change it next month out of bordum like tryin new wayz XD


----------



## Aryan1171

I actuallty fixed it all! yahoo, I fixed the whole damn thing!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earwig1990*
> 
> i had to ghetto rig mine cuz my h70 wouldnt fit with the exhaust fan inside


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> I have the h70 in this case and found that if a move down a size in fan for the exhaust top its fits BUT then if u have 2 fans on the case you have to take 1 off  so sod it i put the whole setup in the drive bay insted looks better too XD just thouz id share


 I was just wondering if you guys are cutting out the fan shrouds on the back of the case to increase wind turbulance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> Ha no that feeling i got the gental typhoons on they got sharp blades lol pritty happy with my setup atm prob change it next month out of bordum like tryin new wayz XD


I miss read this comment. I thought you had put the word genital instead of Gentle. I was laughing so hard. I got to get new glasses.


----------



## rudderz666

Haha funny XD if like me and like to tamper while its turned on thn yer bit hit and miss with so many fans....dont think ill be puttin my genitals n e were near a finger can be bad enuff lol....


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earwig1990*
> 
> Yeah same here the door doesn't fit pisses me off but I'll try to mod it too. My Only issue now is whenever I wanna change something in back, never fails, my hand hits the fan and hurts like a bizznatch


Well, here is my set up, I have one fan outside the case, then inside is my rad, a fan shroud, and another fan right over it. I kept my top 140mm fan with no problems, and added a fan guard on the outside fan, because I caught my fingers in my AP-31s a few times (which took them out because they were too loud), also cut a notch on the side panel to be able to slide the panel on and off the case.


----------



## GoodInk

I thought you guys might get a kick out of this. My parents moved about 3 weeks ago and my Dad called me today will some computer problems. I think I found the problem.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I thought you guys might get a kick out of this. My parents moved about 3 weeks ago and my Dad called me today will some computer problems. I think I found the problem.


lol bet it was quiet though


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I thought you guys might get a kick out of this. My parents moved about 3 weeks ago and my Dad called me today will some computer problems. I think I found the problem.


LOL! Who put that in there in the first place though?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I thought you guys might get a kick out of this. My parents moved about 3 weeks ago and my Dad called me today will some computer problems. I think I found the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Who put that in there in the first place though?
Click to expand...

I did when I had to send it through the mail to him, I guess he thought better safe than sorry and repacked it. If you this UPS is bad, you should have seen what the USPS did to my Scout. The funny thing, the foam wasn't even the problem, bought a cheap DVI cable and his display was all messed up.

BTW I cut the side cover for Lian Li, there is more in my work log.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I thought you guys might get a kick out of this. My parents moved about 3 weeks ago and my Dad called me today will some computer problems. I think I found the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Who put that in there in the first place though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did when I had to send it through the mail to him, I guess he thought better safe than sorry and repacked it. If you this UPS is bad, you should have seen what the USPS did to my Scout. The funny thing, the foam wasn't even the problem, bought a cheap DVI cable and his display was all messed up.
> 
> BTW I cut the side cover for Lian Li, there is more in my work log.
Click to expand...

Crazy things happen don't they bro?







At least it wasn't bad and I remember now it seems "way back" about your Storm Scout case.

So how are you liking the Lian Li quality BTW? Is the interior chassis a finger print magnet or anyplace else in or around this case? Thanks


----------



## GoodInk

Finger prints are not to bad. A little glass clearer takes bad ones off. I'd give it a 8 out of 10. The 5.25" toolless sucks and no cable routing holes in the MB tray, and the front HDD tray is wacky, you have to put the HDD's with the cable to the open side of the case. You can put 4 or 5 in so the cables are hidden. Everything but those 3 thing are great and nothing I can't mod around and use screws for the drive bays isn't a biggie to me. I normally use screw because I like everything to fit perfect. The case was made for modders in mind in my opinion. I love the aluminum, it's light, easy to cut..


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I thought you guys might get a kick out of this. My parents moved about 3 weeks ago and my Dad called me today will some computer problems. I think I found the problem.


i literally Lol'd


----------



## GoodInk

I can't believe it didn't burn up. It's an E8400 OC'ed from 3.0GHz to 3.7GHz and a 8800 GT OC'ed to 700MHz.


----------



## yuugotserved

ok im still having a problem..

power LED remains solid red even after i shutdown.. and just before... system completely shut down and was not able to power on...then power LED came back solid red and i was able to reboot.

what is going on?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*
> 
> ok im still having a problem..
> 
> power LED remains solid red even after i shutdown.. and just before... system completely shut down and was not able to power on...then power LED came back solid red and i was able to reboot.
> 
> what is going on?


Is your case still under warranty or did you purchase this case recently? You might have a short in the I/O panel that can mess your components namely the mobo and such up.

If you purchased it recently maybe you can either return it for replacement or such?

This has been a known scenario with some of these Storm Scout cases unfortunately.

This is how the I/O panel comes as a spare part through Cooler Master: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=619


----------



## jeffblute

Does the IO feel loose or does it sink in when you place a usb in the port? You might need to tighten the two retaining screws so it stops the droop. Another thing you can do is place a bit of wire top on the bottom of the IO when you pop the top off. That keeps it from grounding out on top of the case. My brother had this issue with his Sniper. Keep us updated


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Is your case still under warranty or did you purchase this case recently? You might have a short in the I/O panel that can mess your components namely the mobo and such up.
> 
> If you purchased it recently maybe you can either return it for replacement or such?
> 
> This has been a known scenario with some of these Storm Scout cases unfortunately.
> 
> This is how the I/O panel comes as a spare part through Cooler Master: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=619


i purchased this on 7/16/2010 from newegg and it looks like my warranty is expired.

i can push the panel down a bit (i can hear some of the sticky residue when i push it)

do you know how other members of this case solved this? purchasing a spare I/O panel from CM?


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> Does the IO feel loose or does it sink in when you place a usb in the port? You might need to tighten the two retaining screws so it stops the droop. Another thing you can do is place a bit of wire top on the bottom of the IO when you pop the top off. That keeps it from grounding out on top of the case. My brother had this issue with his Sniper. Keep us updated


it doesn't feel loose, but the right side feels loose because i can hear the sound of the sticky residue.

and just now.... i plugged in a usb cable into a port and the system completely shut down on me.. i plugged into the other 3 ports and the power LED turns off. i unplug it and its lit again.

so i def need to get this I/O replaced?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Is your case still under warranty or did you purchase this case recently? You might have a short in the I/O panel that can mess your components namely the mobo and such up.
> 
> If you purchased it recently maybe you can either return it for replacement or such?
> 
> This has been a known scenario with some of these Storm Scout cases unfortunately.
> 
> This is how the I/O panel comes as a spare part through Cooler Master: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=619
> 
> 
> 
> i purchased this on 7/16/2010 from newegg and it looks like my warranty is expired.
> 
> i can push the panel down a bit (i can hear some of the sticky residue when i push it)
> 
> do you know how other members of this case solved this? purchasing a spare I/O panel from CM?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> Does the IO feel loose or does it sink in when you place a usb in the port? You might need to tighten the two retaining screws so it stops the droop. Another thing you can do is place a bit of wire top on the bottom of the IO when you pop the top off. That keeps it from grounding out on top of the case. My brother had this issue with his Sniper. Keep us updated
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't feel loose, but the right side feels loose because i can hear the sound of the sticky residue.
> 
> and just now.... i plugged in a usb cable into a port and the system completely shut down on me.. i plugged into the other 3 ports and the power LED turns off. i unplug it and its lit again.
> 
> so i def need to get this I/O replaced?
Click to expand...

I don't know exactly what others have done when they had this problem - I knew of this type problem with this case, the Storm Sniper and HAF X/932 cases with the same as well.

*I would stop using this computer immediately* as you might do irreversible electrical damage to your components because of this I/O panel which by what you said about plugging into a USB port "sounds" like the culprit and not 1000% certain.

You may have to purchase the part and hopefully it'll work out fine - trial and error and a chance one takes. Or time for a new case?


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I don't know exactly what others have done when they had this problem - I knew of this type problem with this case, the Storm Sniper and HAF X/932 cases with the same as well.
> 
> *I would stop using this computer immediately* as you might do irreversible electrical damage to your components because of this I/O panel which by what you said about plugging into a USB port "sounds" like the culprit and not 1000% certain.
> 
> You may have to purchase the part and hopefully it'll work out fine - trial and error and a chance one takes. Or time for a new case?


thanks for the concern









I have read from a thread at overclockersclub http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=183029 about this issue and someone chatted with CSR to get a replacement, but since im out of the warranty, im not sure if they'll do it.

another person said he/she just disconnected the front panel usb from the motherboard so i may do that temporarily so that this doesn't do permanent damage.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I don't know exactly what others have done when they had this problem - I knew of this type problem with this case, the Storm Sniper and HAF X/932 cases with the same as well.
> 
> *I would stop using this computer immediately* as you might do irreversible electrical damage to your components because of this I/O panel which by what you said about plugging into a USB port "sounds" like the culprit and not 1000% certain.
> 
> You may have to purchase the part and hopefully it'll work out fine - trial and error and a chance one takes. Or time for a new case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the concern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read from a thread at overclockersclub http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=183029 about this issue and someone chatted with CSR to get a replacement, but since im out of the warranty, im not sure if they'll do it.
> 
> *another person said he/she just disconnected the front panel usb from the motherboard so i may do that temporarily so that this doesn't do permanent damage.*
Click to expand...

That's "the old bypass trick" with this problem but one never knows with "shorts" from an I/O panel to a mobo.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That's "the old bypass trick" with this problem but one never knows with "shorts" from an I/O panel to a mobo.


do you by any chance know how to remove the I/O panel so I can replicate it if CM decides not to send me a replacement and i'll have to buy it for $6 + shipping.

i don't want to wait any longer because i have my fears that this will ruin my whole system.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That's "the old bypass trick" with this problem but one never knows with "shorts" from an I/O panel to a mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> do you by any chance know how to remove the I/O panel so I can replicate it if CM decides not to send me a replacement and i'll have to buy it for $6 + shipping.
> 
> i don't want to wait any longer because i have my fears that this will ruin my whole system.
Click to expand...

Sorry honestly I don't know as I never had this case but someone else here who has this case hopefully will respond.

It can't be difficult though IMO.

Living in NYC can be challenging and difficult though like it is for me right on the other side of the hudson.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Sorry honestly I don't know as I never had this case but someone else here who has this case hopefully will respond.
> 
> It can't be difficult though IMO.
> 
> Living in NYC can be challenging and difficult though like it is for me right on the other side of the hudson.


looks like it was posted before
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/16400#post_11788521

haha yeah i have to go to NJ more often. been living in the city for years!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Sorry honestly I don't know as I never had this case but someone else here who has this case hopefully will respond.
> 
> It can't be difficult though IMO.
> 
> Living in NYC can be challenging and difficult though like it is for me right on the other side of the hudson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it was posted before
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/16400#post_11788521
> 
> haha yeah i have to go to NJ more often. been living in the city for years!
Click to expand...

Just looked at the link - it doesn't seem difficult to me.

Like anything, being patient and taking ones time doing something like the panel removal.

I wish you well and hope that the part comes to you fast - I would definitely babysit them if you order the part or even if you are to get CM to get it to you for free as the rest of their company (other than the Customer and Technical Support depts.) are known to drag their feet sometimes for weeks.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Just looked at the link - it doesn't seem difficult to me.
> 
> Like anything, being patient and taking ones time doing something like the panel removal.
> 
> I wish you well and hope that the part comes to you fast - I would definitely babysit them if you order the part or even if you are to get CM to get it to you for free as the rest of their company (other than the Customer and Technical Support depts.) are known to drag their feet sometimes for weeks.


yeah i will def take my time removing the panel. i have just placed my order (decided not to wait til monday and ask csr if ill get it for free or not).

so if i dont plug in any usbs (mic and headphone port still works) i should be fine for the time being.

ill have to wait until my Christmas break before i start on this.

Thanks for the help on everything.. really appreciate it.


----------



## jeffblute

What i would do is turn the computer off. take the plastic io shield off and the right retaining screw may be missing or not fully tightened. Do that and throw some wire tape on the back, it should take care of the issue and save you some cash.

When i pulled my computer apart and did all the painting I put some wiretape on the back of the IO shield just as a precaution!


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> What i would do is turn the computer off. take the plastic io shield off and the right retaining screw may be missing or not fully tightened. Do that and throw some wire tape on the back, it should take care of the issue and save you some cash.
> When i pulled my computer apart and did all the painting I put some wiretape on the back of the IO shield just as a precaution!


thanks for the tip. will make note of that.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Just looked at the link - it doesn't seem difficult to me.
> 
> Like anything, being patient and taking ones time doing something like the panel removal.
> 
> I wish you well and hope that the part comes to you fast - I would definitely babysit them if you order the part or even if you are to get CM to get it to you for free as the rest of their company (other than the Customer and Technical Support depts.) are known to drag their feet sometimes for weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i will def take my time removing the panel. i have just placed my order (decided not to wait til monday and ask csr if ill get it for free or not).
> 
> so if i dont plug in any usbs (mic and headphone port still works) i should be fine for the time being.
> 
> ill have to wait until my Christmas break before i start on this.
> 
> Thanks for the help on everything.. really appreciate it.
Click to expand...

While you are at it, I'd really cut the mesh out on the top fans, it really helps a lot. Remember the top panel is two part, the handle cover and the handle. Take it easy on the handle cover as it can break in the center part if you are not careful.


----------



## unimatrixzero

A build from our face book pages..




















build by... Otis Fatz


----------



## GoodInk

That tubing is way over the top, but it fits the build so well.


----------



## ReckNball

What's up all im Otis Fatz this is one of my builds there is a work log on this site. check it out


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> What's up all this is ome od my builds there is a work log on this site. check it out


I think he likes it, you might want to put a link to your work log in your sig. For the people that haven't got the link to it yet, here it is
http://www.overclock.net/t/1155067/project-war-hardenend


----------



## ReckNball

THX GoodInk


----------



## unimatrixzero

Hey ReckNball...

Love the Invisible Drive holders too.. Great Idea.


----------



## ReckNball

thank you very much and the the way they sit gets great air flow from the front fans.


----------



## GoodInk

The Scout is on sale at the egg for $69.99 plus free shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196&cm_mmc=CM2011_listing-_-7-_-N82E16811119196&nm_mc=CM2011_listing


----------



## ReckNball

whats up all here are some finished pics of project WAR-HARDENED


----------



## rudderz666

Sick man XD


----------



## LostRib

Where would be a good place to find acrylic to make a false bottom?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Where would be a good place to find acrylic to make a false bottom?


Home Depot, Lowes, or the internet.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*


Hot damn, I love the originality! Those bullet holes the glass look great, as well as the tubing are my favorite parts...oh and the res









Any other mods planned?


----------



## Evil262

Hello everyone, long time no speak!

Thought i'd post a little update of whats about to be going on with my scout.

Shiny things are incoming! A MSI 6950 TFIII Power Edition has been delivered, and will be installed soon, and a Sabertooth 990FX Is on the way to replace the horrible old Asus M4N75TD in my system at the moment. This should bring me some decent overclocking ability finally.

Secondly, with the Sabertooth the colourscheme will be changing from black and red, to a more subtle military-esque theme. Thinking of some Fractal Design fans, with the white blades (no led's) and some white Cathodes. I'm thinking this will look awesome with the new sabertooth board!

Also, im waiting on the 8170fx, hoping that the new revision will bring some decent power to the bulldozer platform, even if nothing changes ill still be picking one up to replace my venerable old Phenom some time soon.

Im also going to work on some new HDD/PSU covers, i'm thinking of making them look a bit battle worn, but we'll see how that goes.

Anyway, thats all for now! New pics will be uploaded during the updates.


----------



## jeffblute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Hello everyone, long time no speak!
> Thought i'd post a little update of whats about to be going on with my scout.
> Shiny things are incoming! A MSI 6950 TFIII Power Edition has been delivered, and will be installed soon, and a Sabertooth 990FX Is on the way to replace the horrible old Asus M4N75TD in my system at the moment. This should bring me some decent overclocking ability finally.
> Secondly, with the Sabertooth the colourscheme will be changing from black and red, to a more subtle military-esque theme. Thinking of some Fractal Design fans, with the white blades (no led's) and some white Cathodes. I'm thinking this will look awesome with the new sabertooth board!
> Also, im waiting on the 8170fx, hoping that the new revision will bring some decent power to the bulldozer platform, even if nothing changes ill still be picking one up to replace my venerable old Phenom some time soon.
> Im also going to work on some new HDD/PSU covers, i'm thinking of making them look a bit battle worn, but we'll see how that goes.
> Anyway, thats all for now! New pics will be uploaded during the updates.


Looking forward to it. Sound like you and I have very close builds


----------



## ReckNball

whats up all . just like to say thank you for checking out this build . shadow yes i do have a new build on the way it name is OVERKILL check it out here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1155854/project-overkill or check out this video muckup of the build thax all . http://youtu.be/pu34LwGT0eQ


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Hello everyone, long time no speak!
> 
> Thought i'd post a little update of whats about to be going on with my scout.
> 
> Shiny things are incoming!
> 
> Also, im waiting on the 8170fx, hoping that the new revision will bring some decent power to the bulldozer platform, even if nothing changes ill still be picking one up to replace my venerable old Phenom some time soon.


 I want to do the same.. I will be getting that Processor too.. Not the 8150

Also from my friends on the Book.. here is a conceptual Google Sketch I had to share with you guys.


----------



## GoodInk

Hi guys, I need your input for my window on my Lian Li build. I have narrowed it down to 3 windows but I'm not sure which way to go. I haven't got a lot of feed back over in the work log section. A quick over view so you don't have to go through the log to see whats up. Here is the link to my build log and I have added a poll to help keep track of what people think.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1169796/work-log-potentia-et-decor-wc-lian-li-a70f-window-style-poll

The side cover and it will have a PSU cover soon, and the covers will be painted gloss black.


The three windows
Window 1


Window 2


Window 3


I'm kinda leaning to window 3 today at least,







I'm thinking what is the point of building the covers if I don't show them off a little.


----------



## nicolasl46

^ in my opinion, 1 looks great, it only shows the essential components. Now, if you want to show drives cage and PSU, go for #3.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> ^ in my opinion, 1 looks great, it only shows the essential components. Now, if you want to show drives cage and PSU, go for #3.


The drive cage and PSU will be covered up, you are the second person to say that. Am I not getting that part across or are you meaning if I want to show off the side cover and psu cover? I'm just wanting to make sure, sometimes what you type makes perfect sence to you but other are going









Oh please vote in the poll so I can keep track of what people think, thanks.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I like this window combination.. the painted area around the cut is so cool looking.. I would keep the window the same size but I will be using that color combo for a future build.. I like the tri effect.. Window, Semi gloss black and the grey.. it really works.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Wow, any plans to make this a reality?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm kinda leaning to window 3 today at least,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking what is the point of building the covers if I don't show them off a little.


This


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks for the input, so far 1 for each.


----------



## Aryan1171

Hi guys, I eventually got sick of the noise the h40 made and decided to flip my case 90 degrees. now it's quiet.
I also found out that it wasn't any air trapped inside; something is causing vibrations or something.

Also: does anyone know how to change the pumpspeed of the h40? I heard that it hasn't got a fancontroller or something.
I can't change any speeds in my BIOS and programs like Speedfan don't work either.

I'm not planning to send the h40 in, way too expensive for me right now.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I want to do the same.. I will be getting that Processor too.. Not the 8150
> 
> Also from my friends on the Book.. here is a conceptual Google Sketch I had to share with you guys.


That is just awesome.. I was also planning to give my case a paintjob, something Crysis-like.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Hi guys, I need your input for my window on my Lian Li build. I have narrowed it down to 3 windows but I'm not sure which way to go. I haven't got a lot of feed back over in the work log section. A quick over view so you don't have to go through the log to see whats up. Here is the link to my build log and I have added a poll to help keep track of what people think.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1169796/work-log-potentia-et-decor-wc-lian-li-a70f-window-style-poll
> The side cover and it will have a PSU cover soon, and the covers will be painted gloss black.
> 
> The three windows
> Window 1
> 
> Window 2
> 
> Window 3
> 
> I'm kinda leaning to window 3 today at least,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking what is the point of building the covers if I don't show them off a little.


window 1 looks the coolest.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> I like this window combination.. the painted area around the cut is so cool looking.. I would keep the window the same size but I will be using that color combo for a future build.. I like the tri effect.. Window, Semi gloss black and the grey.. it really works.


Agreed, I really like the second mock-up also. That angular look really suits it, and doesn't seem as plain as the other two.


----------



## yuugotserved

The scout is now $60 after $10 rebate at Newegg!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The drive cage and PSU will be covered up, you are the second person to say that. Am I not getting that part across or *are you meaning if I want to show off the side cover and psu cover?* I'm just wanting to make sure, sometimes what you type makes perfect sence to you but other are going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please vote in the poll so I can keep track of what people think, thanks.


Right, if you have something planned for a PSU and drive cage cover, go for #3. How are you panning to fix the clear side to the panel? Rivets, nuts and bolts, or glue for a clean look?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Hi guys, I eventually got sick of the noise the h40 made and decided to flip my case 90 degrees. now it's quiet.
> I also found out that it wasn't any air trapped inside; something is causing vibrations or something.
> Also: does anyone know how to change the pumpspeed of the h40? I heard that it hasn't got a fancontroller or something.
> I can't change any speeds in my BIOS and programs like Speedfan don't work either.
> I'm not planning to send the h40 in, way too expensive for me right now.


How many wires does the pump plug has? if it only has two wires, its probably running at max speed. Which fan header are you using?


----------



## LostRib

Is there still a member that sells false bottoms and HDD covers?


----------



## Joeful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Is there still a member that sells false bottoms and HDD covers?


I'd like to know this as well. I don't have the time to make construct my own, so I'd like to find someone who has some good ones.


----------



## piraveen22

Hey, i just wanted to know if the case is good for cable management?

thanks in advance


----------



## piraveen22

Hey, i just wanted to know if the case is good for cable management?

thanks in advance


----------



## Joeful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piraveen22*
> 
> Hey, i just wanted to know if the case is good for cable management?
> thanks in advance


It's pretty decent, depending on the length and sleeve thickness of your wiring. The 6 pin cable on my PSU that connects to my motherboard is pretty short so it's the only cable that's exposed in my Storm Scout.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> How many wires does the pump plug has? if it only has two wires, its probably running at max speed. Which fan header are you using?


the cooler has 3 pins, I think i read somewhere that you'll need four pins if you actually want to change fan/pump speeds.
btw, my motherboard has four pins.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeful*
> 
> It's pretty decent, depending on the length and sleeve thickness of your wiring. The 6 pin cable on my PSU that connects to my motherboard is pretty short so it's the only cable that's exposed in my Storm Scout.


got the same problem; it seems the ocz modxstream psu's aren't made for the case.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> How many wires does the pump plug has? if it only has two wires, its probably running at max speed. Which fan header are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> the cooler has 3 pins, I think i read somewhere that you'll need four pins if you actually want to change fan/pump speeds.
> btw, my motherboard has four pins.
Click to expand...

I believe the fourth pin is something else (someone chime in) but you can change the speed from within the BIOS, but the pump you are better off if you plug it into the PWR header and then go to power/thermal control on your mobo BIOS and change the values for the speed

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Joeful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> got the same problem; it seems the ocz modxstream psu's aren't made for the case.


I was thinking of buying an extender but it's really not that big of a deal. The wire is stiff so it doesn't really touch my GTX 560 while sitting over it.


----------



## piraveen22

is there any mods that can be done to make the 8 pin hide? and other cables that are visible?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piraveen22*
> 
> is there any mods that can be done to make the 8 pin hide? and other cables that are visible?


Post a pic of where you are at, and we can tell you what you need to do.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Is there still a member that sells false bottoms and HDD covers?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Is there still a member that sells false bottoms and HDD covers?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know this as well. I don't have the time to make construct my own, so I'd like to find someone who has some good ones.
Click to expand...

I can make HDD cover's out of acrylic and paint the back side black, but the PSU cover is a little more tricky. Mainly because psu's are slightly different sizes. What I could do, is make a false floor and a side cover out of acrylic held together with 90 angles and velcro, so it wount have any screw holes. It would cover from the back of the case to the HDD cage. Something like this


----------



## unimatrixzero

This is what you need Dude...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_804_805


----------



## unimatrixzero

Check out this Mod and get some Idea'rs


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Check out this Mod and get some Idea'rs


aw hell, that's just beautiful!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Check out this Mod and get some Idea'rs


----------



## Joeful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> aw hell, that's just beautiful!


I'm going to have to agree.


----------



## Joeful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I can make HDD cover's out of acrylic and paint the back side black, but the PSU cover is a little more tricky. Mainly because psu's are slightly different sizes. What I could do, is make a false floor and a side cover out of acrylic held together with 90 angles and velcro, so it wount have any screw holes. It would cover from the back of the case to the HDD cage. Something like this


What would you charge for a HDD cover and or a false floor?


----------



## Joeful

Also, what process do I have to go through to officially become a member of the Storm Scout group?

Sorry for the double post (I've been getting yelled at a lot about that lately). I meant to edit my post prior to this.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I can make HDD cover's out of acrylic and paint the back side black, but the PSU cover is a little more tricky. Mainly because psu's are slightly different sizes. What I could do, is make a false floor and a side cover out of acrylic held together with 90 angles and velcro, so it wount have any screw holes. It would cover from the back of the case to the HDD cage. Something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you charge for a HDD cover and or a false floor?
Click to expand...

PM'ed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeful*
> 
> Also, what process do I have to go through to officially become a member of the Storm Scout group?
> 
> Sorry for the double post (I've been getting yelled at a lot about that lately). I meant to edit my post prior to this.


Want to Join US?

Post your OCN username and a picture of your Storm Scout, then copy and paste the code in this PHP into your signature block.

Code:

[thread="525009"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/thread]

PHP Code by: K10

The code is at the bottom of the first post


----------



## Joeful

I am Joeful and this is my current Cooler Master Storm Scout build.







My camera sucks balls but this is Spike. I'll eventually upload some better pictures.

It's a bit messy in there but I did the best I could with what I had to work with. Any comments, criticisms, and or suggestions?

Also, how do I put in the PHP code?


----------



## GoodInk

Copy the code from the end of the first post, click My Profile at the top of the page, scroll down until you see Your Forum Signature, click the Edit Signature Text, paste it in there and save.

You need extension cables.


----------



## Joeful

I tried but it didn't come out how it was supposed to. Am I supposed to put certain PHP start and end lines?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeful*
> 
> I tried but it didn't come out how it was supposed to. Am I supposed to put certain PHP start and end lines?


Hes right, the code in the OP doesnt show up as a link, just text, maybe something with the new site. I looked at the code in my sig. Although I dont remember putting this code in, this is how it looks now. Mind you, I took out the








s in the sig.

Code:



Code:


[URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=525009]The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL]

Here is what it shows up as:

The Official CM Storm Scout Club

The code in the OP:

Code:



Code:


[thread="525009"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/thread]

Shows up like this:

[thread="525009"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/thread]

No link no nothing. Like I say, may be a problem with the transition from vbulletin to huddler. We should probly get this changed







Hope this helps mate


----------



## Petey

All they have to do is post, And you say to them please post, some sort of sign, they dont. Well then its a problem of economics they dont want to lose that money, but then they turn around and pull the **** they do. Cowards, no balls swinging between there legs. Slap'em send em packing with a blemish of conduct.


----------



## nicolasl46

well, finished with my fan box. took me a lot of trial and error to get everything squared LOL, its mostly for looks, nothing special:


----------



## Joeful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> well, finished with my fan box. took me a lot of trial and error to get everything squared LOL, its mostly for looks, nothing special:


Very nice. Eventually I'd like to make one of those for myself. The sandwich made me lol.


----------



## Rockr69

Hey troops, I have a PM in to the mods to see if I can get the club php link fixed on page 1. You folks have been doing an awesome job keeping the club going. I'm proud and I now E is proud as well. I'm still looking for someone to take over the thread and give us the leadership we all deserve. If any of you left over old timers want the job, PM me and I'll make the arrangements. I'm not into giving excuses, but life has dealt me heavy blow this past year leaving me burned out on everything except my my kids and discharging my firearms for stress relief.

Keep up the good work kids and keep those scout mods coming.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeful*
> 
> Very nice. Eventually I'd like to make one of those for myself. The sandwich made me lol.


I was scrolling down the pictures and saw the sandwich, then I knew someone would say something about it LOL, not too much time after work, so I have to eat, drink coffee and work on my PC at the same time.


----------



## Joeful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> I was scrolling down the pictures and saw the sandwich, then I knew someone would say something about it LOL, not too much time after work, so I have to eat, drink coffee and work on my PC at the same time.


Working sucks balls (although I do like my job). Don't you wish you could just work on computers all day while eating sandwiches? Hahaha.

By the way (this is to anyone or everyone), is it ok if I change the emoticons in the Official Storm Scout Club signature in my signature? I think it looks better with the skulls. xD


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> Hey troops, I have a PM in to the mods to see if I can get the club php link fixed on page 1. You folks have been doing an awesome job keeping the club going. I'm proud and I now E is proud as well. I'm still looking for someone to take over the thread and give us the leadership we all deserve. If any of you left over old timers want the job, PM me and I'll make the arrangements. I'm not into giving excuses, but life has dealt me heavy blow this past year leaving me burned out on everything except my my kids and discharging my firearms for stress relief.
> 
> Keep up the good work kids and keep those scout mods coming.


Sorry to here life isn't going your way, hang in there, the ball tends to bounce back your way in time. I feel your pain, with all the personnel cuts going on in the Military, I'm carrying the work load of three people now and its only going to get worse as we are in the beginnings of another big personnel cut







I would like to step up for you but with my job I may have to pack up at a moments notice leaving the club with no leader. Plus with the added work load coming in the next couple months I may have no time for OCN







I don't see many of the old blood around any more, it may have to be new blood that takes over.


----------



## Rockr69

Maybe so with the new blood. Can you get the club php code out of your sig line so I can post it in the first post?


----------



## Rockr69

I disagree. I ran a modstream 600w and the 8pin cpu power cable fit behind the motherboard tray as shown in this very pic when the Arctic Scout was The Sentinel;


----------



## Joeful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> Maybe so with the new blood. Can you get the club php code out of your sig line so I can post it in the first post?


If you scroll up to Shadow_Foxx's last post, you will find the one I used. I think anyone who already had it in their signature before the OCN update, can pull it from their signature.


----------



## Rockr69

Would you copy yours so I can see how inserted the skulls?


----------



## yuugotserved

so i finally got my new replacement top panel after my other one shorted (plugging front usbs shut down my system automatically).

is there anything i should do as a precaution to this new replacement one so something like this doesn't happen in the future?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> Would you copy yours so I can see how inserted the skulls?


The skulls in his sig is an emoticon or smiley image. It's part of the text editor of OCN's edit signature profile. You cannot post an image sig in this new OCN hence the HTML or BBCode markup is disabled.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeful*
> 
> Working sucks balls (although I do like my job). Don't you wish you could just work on computers all day while eating sandwiches? Hahaha.
> By the way (this is to anyone or everyone), is it ok if I change the emoticons in the Official Storm Scout Club signature in my signature? I think it looks better with the skulls. xD


I'm not going to lie, I do get some spare time at work every once in a while, and I can get around to do some work on my PC. Working maintenance and having a shop with tools helps a lot, also being the supervisor has its perks LOL.


----------



## Rockr69

You may want to check the wiring sequence at the mobo end to make sure it got wired right at the factory. I had a Biostar board give the ghost on the first powerup once because the usb wiring was backwards.


----------



## Joeful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> You may want to check the wiring sequence at the mobo end to make sure it got wired right at the factory. I had a Biostar board give the ghost on the first powerup once because the usb wiring was backwards.


Everything seems to be working correctly...


----------



## Rockr69

I barely understood BB code well enough to get around, but this new thing they got going has got me all feeling stupid.


----------



## Rockr69

SU-WEEEEET!!!


----------



## Joeful

Look for The Official Storm CM Storm Scout Club text and I put the skull emoticons right before and after that. You can space them too.


----------



## Petey

Dude I just found this book posted on the internet. I thought it was kinda funny in a joking kinda way.


----------



## Kaneda13

Hey all, have a question for you. In my sig system, if i water cool my GTX470, would the single RS240 be enough? i'm not sure i can fit another 120mm in the case, but i would like to fully water cool. Also, anyone know if the RASA GPU works with the swifttech VGA heatsinks?


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Hey all, have a question for you. In my sig system, if i water cool my GTX470, would the single RS240 be enough? i'm not sure i can fit another 120mm in the case, but i would like to fully water cool. Also, anyone know if the RASA GPU works with the swifttech VGA heatsinks?


Is it even possible to fit a 240 without modding the case?

Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Is it even possible to fit a 240 without modding the case?
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


yeah, it was one of the main selling points to this case, 240mm in a mATX case, factory designed.


----------



## jam3s

Nice! Now I know what I want for my birthday... An rx240 kit!!!

I'm guessing though, that push/pull is a no go?

Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Hey all, have a question for you. In my sig system, if i water cool my GTX470, would the single RS240 be enough? i'm not sure i can fit another 120mm in the case, but i would like to fully water cool. Also, anyone know if the RASA GPU works with the swifttech VGA heatsinks?


If you are just cooling the GPU it will be, but it's really pushing it for a CPU and GPU. There is a guy running a CPU and GPU on a RS240 and getting really good temp for that rad in the XSPC Club. The only thing I can remember is he has a AMD processor. I'll see if I can find it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intermission*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That's pretty normal for water, it takes about 20 mins for mine to stop creeping up, and that is pretty impressive for what looks to be a RS240 cooling a CPU and GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok good to know. After about 30 min of running both the CPU is at 54 and the GPU is at 60. That's with the 965 overclocked to 4.2ghx @ 1.54 vcore, and the gpu overclocked at 1035 mhz core 1090 mhz memory. Like you said it is pretty impressive for a rs240, especially considering most people said I'd have to have an rx360.
Click to expand...


----------



## Romansoldiers

hello,
i was wondering if anyone knew where to get cm storm scout side pannels i would prefer just the plexiglass or what ever it is but i would be willing to buy the whole pannel, or even the oposite side panel. i just had mine smashed so im still picking out all the little peices. any help is much appreciated p.s. i live in canada so ill need it to be able to ship here.
thank you


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you are just cooling the GPU it will be, but it's really pushing it for a CPU and GPU. There is a guy running a CPU and GPU on a RS240 and getting really good temp for that rad in the XSPC Club. The only thing I can remember is he has a AMD processor. I'll see if I can find it.


thanks for the input, here's where i'm at during idle (CPU on the loop, 470 on original cooler):










and here it is after 10 minutes of looping Cinebench CPU:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romansoldiers*
> 
> hello,
> i was wondering if anyone knew where to get cm storm scout side pannels i would prefer just the plexiglass or what ever it is but i would be willing to buy the whole pannel, or even the oposite side panel. i just had mine smashed so im still picking out all the little peices. any help is much appreciated p.s. i live in canada so ill need it to be able to ship here.
> thank you


Here you go
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_52&products_id=485
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you are just cooling the GPU it will be, but it's really pushing it for a CPU and GPU. There is a guy running a CPU and GPU on a RS240 and getting really good temp for that rad in the XSPC Club. The only thing I can remember is he has a AMD processor. I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the input, here's where i'm at during idle (CPU on the loop, 470 on original cooler):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here it is after 10 minutes of looping Cinebench CPU:
Click to expand...

Try running IBT, as nothing will heat up your CPU more than that. My man concern it, that other guy looks to be pushing that rad to the limits by looking at his gpu temps. You have a hotter running CPU and GPU. But at the same time he has a OC on his GPU and I'm sure on how much hotter it runs overclocked.


----------



## GoodInk

You can use this graph to see how well the rad will hold up, you'll also need to got to a psu calculator and minus the 34 watts it starts with
http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## jam3s

I know I asked this already, but I need some more verification/confirmation,

If I wanted to throw an RX240 on the top, there is NO modding required correct?

I'm guessing if this is the case, we would only be able to do either push or pull, and not both?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> I know I asked this already, but I need some more verification/confirmation,
> 
> If I wanted to throw an RX240 on the top, there is NO modding required correct?
> 
> I'm guessing if this is the case, we would only be able to do either push or pull, and not both?


The Scout can not fit a 240 rad with out modding. Kaneda13 was asking about his sig rig which is a Fractal Design Arc Mini.


----------



## jam3s

That's fine I dont mind modding... Just the arms might get in the way.

Thanks for the clarification

Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


----------



## Romansoldiers

Thank you


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> That's fine I dont mind modding... Just the arms might get in the way.
> Thanks for the clarification
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


You can fit only the slimmest (less than 28mm if I remember right) rads in the top of the scout, much less a fan (No RX rads on the top of this case! lol). There is no way I can see to work a push pull setup in this case without destroying the handle. I managed to put a 360 and one set of 'pull' fans on top of it by using a koolance shroud. It is kind of a chore, but it was a labor of love for me







. The handle stayed too! If you wanna possibly get some ideas, the build log is in my sig. Good luck if you decide to roll with it!


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> You can fit only the slimmest (less than 28mm if I remember right) rads in the top of the scout, much less a fan (No RX rads on the top of this case! lol). There is no way I can see to work a push pull setup in this case without destroying the handle. I managed to put a 360 and one set of 'pull' fans on top of it by using a koolance shroud. It is kind of a chore, but it was a labor of love for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The handle stayed too! If you wanna possibly get some ideas, the build log is in my sig. Good luck if you decide to roll with it!


Awesome. I will check out your thread









I'll try to fit an RS240 if possible at this point.

Another idea is to try and mount it on the rear of the case, but that doesn't give me much room to route the hoses much less the cables.

Sigh. Might as well stick with air/pretend watercooling here.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can use this graph to see how well the rad will hold up, you'll also need to got to a psu calculator and minus the 34 watts it starts with
> http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


the psi calculator lists my min supply at 468W and my rec at 518W (both well under my psi), however i be leave you where referring to the output wattage of my chip with the over clock, which is listed at 114W. Where can i calculate my GPU output wattage (As to be able to use the chart)?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> You can fit only the slimmest (less than 28mm if I remember right) rads in the top of the scout, much less a fan (No RX rads on the top of this case! lol). There is no way I can see to work a push pull setup in this case without destroying the handle. I managed to put a 360 and one set of 'pull' fans on top of it by using a koolance shroud. It is kind of a chore, but it was a labor of love for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The handle stayed too! If you wanna possibly get some ideas, the build log is in my sig. Good luck if you decide to roll with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. I will check out your thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to fit an RS240 if possible at this point.
> 
> Another idea is to try and mount it on the rear of the case, but that doesn't give me much room to route the hoses much less the cables.
> 
> Sigh. Might as well stick with air/pretend watercooling here.
Click to expand...

You can fit a RS240 up front with little modding. You can check out my Awesome Wicked build in my sig too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can use this graph to see how well the rad will hold up, you'll also need to got to a psu calculator and minus the 34 watts it starts with
> http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the psi calculator lists my min supply at 468W and my rec at 518W (both well under my psi), however i be leave you where referring to the output wattage of my chip with the over clock, which is listed at 114W. Where can i calculate my GPU output wattage (As to be able to use the chart)?
Click to expand...

Is the 468W with just your CPU and GPU, with any overclocks? Don't add anything like HDD's and so on. If so, you would be around a 12-14 delta on the rad with some GT-15's. You should be able to cool everything, but the temps will higher, more in line with air cooling.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can fit a RS240 up front with little modding. You can check out my Awesome Wicked build in my sig too.
> Is the 468W with just your CPU and GPU, with any overclocks? Don't add anything like HDD's and so on. If so, you would be around a 12-14 delta on the rad with some GT-15's. You should be able to cool everything, but the temps will higher, more in line with air cooling.


no, sorry with only a CPU selected (with my minor OC), and my GPU, the min PSU rating is 301W.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can fit a RS240 up front with little modding. You can check out my Awesome Wicked build in my sig too.
> Is the 468W with just your CPU and GPU, with any overclocks? Don't add anything like HDD's and so on. If so, you would be around a 12-14 delta on the rad with some GT-15's. You should be able to cool everything, but the temps will higher, more in line with air cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> no, sorry with only a CPU selected (with my minor OC), and my GPU, the min PSU rating is 301W.
Click to expand...

I'd say go for it then, that minor OC is what is saving you. I'd say form this you cpu temps will go up a couple degrees but your GPU will fall like a rock. The best part is the silence of not hearing the GPU fan. I'm not sure what fans you are using, but is you have low RPM fan's that don't push a lot of CFM's through the rad, you might have to upgrade them. The RS240 will really responds well to more air, straight from Martin him self "I used the RS120 to do a whole bunch of fan orientation and shroud performance gains here. I saw some significant performance gains particularly using the 38mm fans in different orientations. Installing two 38mm fans in push pull on this radiator provided nearly a 25% gain over one fan in pull, or just one 38mm fan in push with a 30mm shroud provided a 19% gain"


I can't look away


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'd say go for it then, that minor OC is what is saving you. I'd say form this you cpu temps will go up a couple degrees but your GPU will fall like a rock. The best part is the silence of not hearing the GPU fan. I'm not sure what fans you are using, but is you have low RPM fan's that don't push a lot of CFM's through the rad, you might have to upgrade them. The RS240 will really responds well to more air, straight from Martin him self "I used the RS120 to do a whole bunch of fan orientation and shroud performance gains here. I saw some significant performance gains particularly using the 38mm fans in different orientations. Installing two 38mm fans in push pull on this radiator provided nearly a 25% gain over one fan in pull, or just one 38mm fan in push with a 30mm shroud provided a 19% gain"


great, i'm looking at the EK block, any rec's for someone who makes a 470 block still? also, as for the 2 fans on my RS240 they are Panaflo 120x38mm Ultra Quiet FBA12G12L1BX in a push setup.


----------



## GoodInk

I've only used EK GPU blocks, for one main reason. Their configurator, you know 100% that that their block will work or not. I would look it up and do a search for what ever block they say will fit your card.
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/

EK them selves still have 2 blocks for the 470, just make sure it fits your card. And make sure you don't get a non-EN nickel block.


----------



## GoodInk

Great, editing is broken now.
Make sure you don't get a non-EN nickel block.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Great, editing is broken now.
> Make sure you don't get a non-EN nickel block.


yeah, i was checking their site to make sure my card fits (it's listed as customer, so others have verified it fits), for for the makeup of the block, both my rad and CPU block are copper, so i definitely want a copper block. i'm not real partial to the plexi/clear tops, so i'm looking at the Acetal top on the copper block (this one). probably go ahead and get a backplate, looks nice and should help a bit. sad part is, i ordered my high flow slot adapter a couple of weeks ago, and still haven't put it in. i'll probably order on of these just to clean things up a bit. look alike with shipping, it'll be about $157, time to sell some older stuff laying around....


----------



## GoodInk

Can't wait to see the results, do you have a build log?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Can't wait to see the results, do you have a build log?


sadly no, built this machine a while back, just been making upgrades to it here and there. but once i get the cash in hand, i'll definitely post up some pics/results.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> I know I asked this already, but I need some more verification/confirmation,
> If I wanted to throw an RX240 on the top, there is NO modding required correct?
> I'm guessing if this is the case, we would only be able to do either push or pull, and not both?


You can fit what you like with a Dremel..
The easiest place to fit a 240 is in the bottom front with the cages removed.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Great, editing is broken now.
> Make sure you don't get a non-EN nickel block.


Even the EN blocks have issues,best to avoid EK nickel altogether..


----------



## GoodInk

I've only seen one person so far with the EN and having problems, but they are not sure if it is the nickel yet. How many have you seen?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

About 12 so far....


----------



## GoodInk

That sucks, they look so nice, thanks for the info.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That sucks, they look so nice, thanks for the info.


hey, forgot to give you REP for all the good info, thanks again... +1 REP


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That sucks, they look so nice, thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, forgot to give you REP for all the good info, thanks again... +1 REP
Click to expand...

LOL, thanks for the rep







I always forget about that too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Wow, I love the way you have your res mounted, that is super clean. Is it just the tubing holding it in place?

On a side note, I'm not getting any love in my build log and I'm needing some feed back. The way I was trying to mount the pump really wasn't working. I couldn't keep it from sagging, plus I had no way of decoupling it from the case. I finally admitted defeat and came up with this. I'll be making a platform out of wood and using foam to decouple it from the case. Let me know that you think.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The res is mounted directly on to the pump in the bays.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> sad part is, i ordered my high flow slot adapter a couple of weeks ago, and still haven't put it in.


i put in the "high-flow backplate" today, and it did actually make a couple of degrees difference (nothing major, but worth noting for anyone looking to get the best possible performance outa the stock air cooler). HERE's a link to anyone looking for one, works with any reference layout 400/500 card.


----------



## AaronC

Hey everyone. I've been following this thread for awhile, so I decided to join up and start modding my case. I've had my SS for about 4 months now? Something like that. It's a great case, and after seeing all your pictures and modifications, it seems this case can only get better. So I'm about to engage on a rather large project, but I have some questions first. I have 3 spare 120mm fans I'd like to through in the case. Any spots that are "must-have"? I was thinking about mounting one in the 5.25" drive bay, and maybe one on the floor, and the last in front of my HDD's. My cable management is pretty good, but after seeing some of yours I'm left thinking I'm a horrible amateur haha. Any little tricks? I need to get my case off the ground....it's sitting on carpet. My PSU has it's fan facing down, so it's drawing in carpet air, which I can only imagine is horrible. Do I add longer legs (never a bad thing LOL AMIRIGHT!?!?!) or do I just flip around the PSU and have it drawing in warm case air. I'll be taking pics with each and every step, including my cable management, so expect a build log coming soon.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronC*
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been following this thread for awhile, so I decided to join up and start modding my case. I've had my SS for about 4 months now? Something like that. It's a great case, and after seeing all your pictures and modifications, it seems this case can only get better. So I'm about to engage on a rather large project, but I have some questions first. I have 3 spare 120mm fans I'd like to through in the case. Any spots that are "must-have"? I was thinking about mounting one in the 5.25" drive bay, and maybe one on the floor, and the last in front of my HDD's. My cable management is pretty good, but after seeing some of yours I'm left thinking I'm a horrible amateur haha. Any little tricks? I need to get my case off the ground....it's sitting on carpet. My PSU has it's fan facing down, so it's drawing in carpet air, which I can only imagine is horrible. Do I add longer legs (never a bad thing LOL AMIRIGHT!?!?!) or do I just flip around the PSU and have it drawing in warm case air. I'll be taking pics with each and every step, including my cable management, so expect a build log coming soon.


i added an additional intake in 3 of the 5.25" bays, and added a hole in the bottom for an intake. if adding taller feet isn't the way you want to go, simply buy a piece of wood to sit on the carpet, and put the computer on top of that (something like a 1x10 of the proper length would be great). painting it flat black will help tie it into the case too. here's a couple of shot of how i did my fan mods:

Intake in the bottom:









fans in the lower 5.25" bays:


----------



## Joeful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronC*
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been following this thread for awhile, so I decided to join up and start modding my case. I've had my SS for about 4 months now? Something like that. It's a great case, and after seeing all your pictures and modifications, it seems this case can only get better. So I'm about to engage on a rather large project, but I have some questions first. I have 3 spare 120mm fans I'd like to through in the case. Any spots that are "must-have"? I was thinking about mounting one in the 5.25" drive bay, and maybe one on the floor, and the last in front of my HDD's. My cable management is pretty good, but after seeing some of yours I'm left thinking I'm a horrible amateur haha. Any little tricks? I need to get my case off the ground....it's sitting on carpet. My PSU has it's fan facing down, so it's drawing in carpet air, which I can only imagine is horrible. Do I add longer legs (never a bad thing LOL AMIRIGHT!?!?!) or do I just flip around the PSU and have it drawing in warm case air. I'll be taking pics with each and every step, including my cable management, so expect a build log coming soon.


You'll need zip ties! Speaking of which, I just ran out.


----------



## AaronC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeful*
> 
> You'll need zip ties! Speaking of which, I just ran out.


Dear god, you're right! Just checked my stock on zip-ties. Looks like a trip to the mall is needed.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronC*
> 
> Dear god, you're right! Just checked my stock on zip-ties. Looks like a trip to the mall is needed.


i used a thin piece of left over fiber glass, though a solid piece of hardboard would do just as good, painted black it looks like it's part of the case.


----------



## GoodInk

Or you can do this if you have nothing


----------



## unimatrixzero

Remember guys.. New Guys.. read that first page well.. There are some really good stuff on Modding the case and especially bending Plexiglass. If you have a

Work Table

Two C Clamps

A Portable torch

Patients..

then you can bend that plex or perspex with some heat and some really slow movements. Just go easy. Don't Melt it. Just get it hot enough to bend and shape it to anything you want..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Remember guys.. New Guys.. read that first page well.. There are some really good stuff on Modding the case and especially bending Plexiglass. If you have a
> Work Table
> Two C Clamps
> A Portable torch
> Patients..
> 
> then you can bend that plex or perspex with some heat and some really slow movements. Just go easy. Don't Melt it.  Just get it hot enough to bend and shape it to anything you want..


You mean something like this


----------



## Joeful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You mean something like this


That's mine! ^.^ You did an awesome job on that cover and false floor. Hahaha.


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks, if you think it looks good in the pics, just wait, it looks better in person and I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## nicolasl46

Hey guys, I have a question. My little brother is painting and old case, in order to practice a little before he tackles his HAF-922. He did a black and yellow stripped kind of thing, with a fluorescent green interior. Now the interior came out great, but the outside is the problem. He painted the whole outside safety yellow, and then he gave it to me to mask some stripes at a 45 angle. I used this multi-surface frog tape that I got at home depot, which I was told its one of the best tapes at avoiding paint bleeding. So after masking the whole case, he sprayed like three coats of glossy black. It dried through the weekend, and went ahead and removed the tape this morning, to find out that paint bleed all over the masking. You cant really see it from 3-4 feet away, but if you are sitting next to it you can tell. The case was cleaned with rubbing alcohol before masking, and I made sure that the tape was really sticking in the panels. Now what would be a solution to that? Wet sand along the bleeding lines and the clear coat to cover the sanded glossy finish? All I have is 600 and 1500 wet sanding paper.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question. My little brother is painting and old case, in order to practice a little before he tackles his HAF-922. He did a black and yellow stripped kind of thing, with a fluorescent green interior. Now the interior came out great, but the outside is the problem. He painted the whole outside safety yellow, and then he gave it to me to mask some stripes at a 45 angle. I used this multi-surface frog tape that I got at home depot, which I was told its one of the best tapes at avoiding paint bleeding. So after masking the whole case, he sprayed like three coats of glossy black. It dried through the weekend, and went ahead and removed the tape this morning, to find out that paint bleed all over the masking. You cant really see it from 3-4 feet away, but if you are sitting next to it you can tell. The case was cleaned with rubbing alcohol before masking, and I made sure that the tape was really sticking in the panels. Now what would be a solution to that? Wet sand along the bleeding lines and the clear coat to cover the sanded glossy finish? All I have is 600 and 1500 wet sanding paper.


i've only ever used the bluw painters tape, and it's never bled on me; though i go over all the edges with a bone knife (very hard plastic blade) before i've painted the next coat.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Hey everyone! Long time no post.

Anyone gotten a NZXT Havik 140 in the Scout?


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Hey all.
I got bored so added a 140mm fan to my window.
Then realized i might need to protect my fingers.
I had some leftover perspex from the window so i etched a pic with my dremel.
I like the the effect and it still allows plenty of air to get in.


I was going to cut the Gas mask out but decided etching looked better.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> Hey all.
> I got bored so added a 140mm fan to my window.
> Then realized i might need to protect my fingers.
> I had some leftover perspex from the window so i etched a pic with my dremel.
> I like the the effect and it still allows plenty of air to get in.
> 
> I was going to cut the Gas mask out but decided etching looked better.


very neat!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> Hey all.
> I got bored so added a 140mm fan to my window.
> Then realized i might need to protect my fingers.
> I had some leftover perspex from the window so i etched a pic with my dremel.
> I like the the effect and it still allows plenty of air to get in.
> 
> 
> I was going to cut the Gas mask out but decided etching looked better.


That looks sick


----------



## Evil262

Well guys, all of my parts are ordered!

Just put in the order for 3 NZXT fans (with braided cables, white fins) and the cathodes. Also some White braided cable extensions.

Mobo and this stuff will be in friday, and new graphics card on christmas!

Updates soon.


----------



## GoodInk

Hey everyone, here is a easy way to follow some of the best builds here on OCN. It's a great way to gain some inspiration and get new ideas for some modding. Quick fact the CMSSC has had one winner, Striker36 won the MOTM back in October 2010 with his The Reactor Project, one of the first WC Scouts. He was my inspiration to WC my Scout.

The Reactor Project
http://www.overclock.net/t/698171/the-reactor-project-october-motm-winner/0_20#post8873429
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> *Mod of the Month is back!*
> 
> January 2012 Nominations are live!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-nominations-open-until-january-22nd/0_20
> 
> You can also subscribe to this thread to get notification whenever a new month's nominations start or the poll is posted:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1183902/official-ocn-mod-of-the-month-contest-rules-and-discussion/0_20
> 
> With all the awesome builds I see in here every day I know you all are ready to see who's is best! Please nominate yourself or any other awesome build you see on the site!


----------



## Aryan1171

Hi guys,

Got a tip for you:

If you don't use the bracket included for the cardreader or hard-disk, it's perfect to attach a 120 mm fan to it.
No screws needed; just bend a few flaps and it is stable and secure.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Hey everyone, here is a easy way to follow some of the best builds here on OCN. It's a great way to gain some inspiration and get new ideas for some modding. Quick fact the CMSSC has had one winner, Striker36 won the MOTM back in October 2010 with his The Reactor Project, one of the first WC Scouts. He was my inspiration to WC my Scout.
> The Reactor Project
> http://www.overclock.net/t/698171/the-reactor-project-october-motm-winner/0_20#post8873429


LIKE LIKE LIKE. My inspiration too. Hopefully we can have another one of our own win. I would enter if I could ever get the funds to finish my freakin build, fittings are killin me!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Hey everyone, here is a easy way to follow some of the best builds here on OCN. It's a great way to gain some inspiration and get new ideas for some modding. Quick fact the CMSSC has had one winner, Striker36 won the MOTM back in October 2010 with his The Reactor Project, one of the first WC Scouts. He was my inspiration to WC my Scout.
> The Reactor Project
> http://www.overclock.net/t/698171/the-reactor-project-october-motm-winner/0_20#post8873429
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE LIKE LIKE. My inspiration too. Hopefully we can have another one of our own win. I would enter if I could ever get the funds to finish my freakin build, fittings are killin me!
Click to expand...

I would have too, but my Scout is posted on another forum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a tip for you:
> 
> If you don't use the bracket included for the cardreader or hard-disk, it's perfect to attach a 120 mm fan to it.
> No screws needed; just bend a few flaps and it is stable and secure.


I haven't seen that one yet







How many ways can we come up with to mount a 120mm fan in the drivebays


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

I Just used Some cutoffs from the front bottom grill to mount the 120mm.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Hey all







just to let you guys know that i'm still around, i have a lot of catching up to do, will have a read back as far as i can tomorrow when i'm not feeling so tired







i still have my scout ofcourse, i've got a usb powered mini light up tree sat on top of it right now, just to be festive, even though i officially don't like xmas xD

hope all is well with everyone, have fun!

AOM

oh and i've made an addition to my rig, right now my signature states i have a generic mouse(going to change that now, so when you read, maybe it won't lol), but i don't, i have a 2nd generation razer deathadder now, the 3500dpi one, i loves it xD


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> I Just used Some cutoffs from the front bottom grill to mount the 120mm.


Ghetto awesomeness







How did you think of that?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> i've got a usb powered mini light up tree sat on top of it right now, just to be festive, even though i officially don't like xmas xD


oooh festive!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to let you guys know that i'm still around, i have a lot of catching up to do, will have a read back as far as i can tomorrow when i'm not feeling so tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have my scout ofcourse, i've got a usb powered mini light up tree sat on top of it right now, just to be festive, even though i officially don't like xmas xD
> 
> hope all is well with everyone, have fun!
> 
> AOM
> 
> oh and i've made an addition to my rig, right now my signature states i have a generic mouse(going to change that now, so when you read, maybe it won't lol), but i don't, i have a 2nd generation razer deathadder now, the 3500dpi one, i loves it xD


Good to see you back


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Ghetto awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you think of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooh festive!


It's all i'm going to be doing too, christmasish stuff is yawnsville for me lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Good to see you back


Thanks GI, good to be back, liking the new forum layout here too


----------



## unimatrixzero

Dad sends his love to all of you. You all are such a wonderful Scout's and is very proud of what you have done this year.


----------



## linkin93

As much as I hate the new OCN, I still have to share the photos of my scout.

I won't be here very often.


----------



## Aryan1171

haha it's awesome to hear your pc say: integrating new dna profile, when you connect your phone.


----------



## slim-95

this is my cm storm scout build
AMD 1090T X6 3.8GHZ OC
XFX 6870 BLACK EDITION WITH ARCTIC TWIN FROZER PRO
CORSAIR H60 CPU WATER COOLER
CORSAIR XMS 2X 2GB - 4GB
Asus M4A88T-V Evo/USB3
COOLERMASTER 700W SLIENT PRO
CM STORM SCOUT
SEAGATE 1TB HDD AND SEAGATE 500GB HDD
HP DVD DRIVE


----------



## Evil262

Looking good slim!

Check out the cable management tips on page 1 though, that's the only thing stopping it looking perfect at the moment










I'll have some updated pics up soon, be warned, its changed alot.

Still waiting on new graphics card, on a single GTX 460 atm, and the red PCB looks ugly. apart from that its looking awesome.


----------



## Evil262

Well, here we are! sorry for double post.

As i said, waiting on a MSI 6950 OC PE, then its done.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Well, here we are! sorry for double post.
> As i said, waiting on a MSI 6950 OC PE, then its done.


that is one nice system!!, what kind of motherb. do you have?


----------



## Evil262

Asus Sabertooth 990fx


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> that is one nice system!!, what kind of motherb. do you have?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Well, here we are! sorry for double post.
> As i said, waiting on a MSI 6950 OC PE, then its done.










white cables and LEDs with that mobo look GREAT


----------



## GoodInk

Well Scout's Joeful's covers are complete after waiting what seemed like for ever for the USPS to deliver the Di-Noc CF







It took a lot of talking back and forth to make sure I produced something Joeful wanted and liked. In the end because of this I think I have a happy customer. I did have a problem with the window. The bearing on my router bit kept locking up on me and melted the stock window causing a couple bad spots. I only felt it was fair to drop the price because of a less than perfect product, even though you'll never see once installed. I'm pretty sure I have figured out the problem and will try to make a template out of wood soon.

Here is the spots I messed up


Joeful opted for a fan


Here are the covers just fresh off the router waiting for some Di-Noc CF wrap.






Here you can see where I put a notch to clear the PCI slots




And finally the the covers got their CF wrap. I did my best to try and get the CF to line up across the two parts and be straight


----------



## Xyrate

How did you make that PSU cover? Looks amazing!


----------



## ROM3000

Wow. Amazing job on the covers. The carbon fiber wrap takes it to another level.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

I wonder if i can find some of that carbon fibre wrap in purple, would love to put that over my psu and hdd cage covers, although i do love the purple paint job dan did on mine when he made them for me


----------



## nicolasl46

Got some goodies today







Corsair Vengeance k60 and m60: 
I love this thing!!!


----------



## Dt_Freak1

Dt_Freak1
















after seeing some of the ideas for cable management in this thread I will definitely be doing ALOT MORE cable management on my build which I thought was pretty decent considering im running a non-modular psu. also disreguard my info in my gaming rig sig, the mobo is now an ASRock 990FX Extreme3 and 8(2x4)gb G. Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600


----------



## Evil262

Bought some sleeving today. Going to sort out the front panel connections tomorrow. It's a bit plasticity but has a nice tight weave. Will post pics when finished.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> How did you make that PSU cover? Looks amazing!


I have a router for cutting and heat gun for bending.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000*
> 
> Wow. Amazing job on the covers. The carbon fiber wrap takes it to another level.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> I wonder if i can find some of that carbon fibre wrap in purple, would love to put that over my psu and hdd cage covers, although i do love the purple paint job dan did on mine when he made them for me


You maybe able to find purple out there but it won't be the Di-Noc. They do have white and a gloss black, with your lights it should look purple. Most places that sell it have samples for cheap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> Dt_Freak1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after seeing some of the ideas for cable management in this thread I will definitely be doing ALOT MORE cable management on my build which I thought was pretty decent considering im running a non-modular psu. also disreguard my info in my gaming rig sig, the mobo is now an ASRock 990FX Extreme3 and 8(2x4)gb G. Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600


Welcome, make sure you post some pics after you get it cleaned up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Bought some sleeving today. Going to sort out the front panel connections tomorrow. It's a bit plasticity but has a nice tight weave. Will post pics when finished.


Can't wait to see it Evil, its been a long time since we have hard a sleeved Scout here.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Thanks for letting me know GI, i'm struggling to find a reseller for the 3M stuff in the uk, any chance you could have a look around for me? i think the white would look cool with my lights too!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know GI, i'm struggling to find a reseller for the 3M stuff in the uk, any chance you could have a look around for me? i think the white would look cool with my lights too!


They ship world wide.
http://www.metrorestyling.com/3M-DI-NOC-Carbon-Fiber-Vinyl-s/4083.htm


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Thanks GI







will have a look later and probably order myself some next week, i might go with the gloss black and see if i can do any other parts of my case too, we shall see


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I would have too, but my Scout is posted on another forum.
> I haven't seen that one yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ways can we come up with to mount a 120mm fan in the drivebays


I bought a Lian Li drive bay rack on sale for $9 and added a decent looking fan to it. No modding required and the drive rack will hold an additional 3 internal hard drives.


----------



## GoodInk

How is the air flow with that? I had the CM version and it created a vortex in my case making my CPU temps worse.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Hey everyone. Long time no talk. It's been a few months. Anyway, I just installed an NZXT Havik 140 in my Scout and re-did a lot of the wiring/layout. Will post pictures later today.

On a side note, it's almost impossible to find anything with both the Havik and Scout. So if you were in the same boat as me and looking for some examples of how it fit, what it looked like, etc., be sure to check my pics out later tonight.


----------



## GoodInk

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## thecyb0rg

As promised, Havik 140 in scout. The Havik just _barely_ fits with side panel and nothing else, lol.



New topic: Instead of removing entire HD cage (since I have 5 in my Scout), is it doable to just remove a small sliver? I want to ge the 7970 when it is released in January and it is reportedly ~11" with the metal rim/frame that runs along the card.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

damn that havik is sexy


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Poop i almost forgot to show you guys something, i got an applique for my sidepanel window! i have to redo it, i managed to get a small rip in it when i was applying it thanks to the instructions for it being very vague, and also thanks to it being my first time applying an applique, but never fear, i have me a spare, and when i work up the courage i'm going to redo it! i have taken a few pictures of it on my window, but i have to say sorry in advance for the poopish quality of the image, the light in the room my machine is in is rather poop!(poop is my way of avoiding swearing, i detest swearing lol)

anyways, here it is lol


----------



## GoodInk

I'd like to say I like it but the pic is poop


----------



## Aryan1171

hi guys,

I decided that it was time to spice things up a little, so I ordered some cathodes. I hope i'll get them one of these days
Also: Got my new keyboard, a logitech g15!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'd like to say I like it but the pic is poop


will have a look on my phones memory, i'm sure i have a better one than that, hopefully.. will edit this post with it when i find one that's better, if not then i'll work on taking one thats better









EDIT: ok i found some clearer pictures from when i first applied the applique;

Taken before i peeled the backing off from the window after applying it:


Taken after i had placed the sidepanel back onto my machine, not fully dry either:


And both of these are just pictures to show it at other angles, worth noting that i've cleaned my window since these pictures, i took them at least 2 months ago lol!


----------



## GoodInk

Looks great, the CFFL's look like a lazer light show going on in there.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks great, the CFFL's look like a lazer light show going on in there.


thankyou







i'm very impressed with the cathodes actually, i've had one pair for around a year and a half and the other for around a year and they're still as bright as the day i got them, i'm itching to do some more modding to my scout, but it needs to be something that makes it look different but easy to do at the same time lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks great, the CFFL's look like a lazer light show going on in there.
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm very impressed with the cathodes actually, i've had one pair for around a year and a half and the other for around a year and they're still as bright as the day i got them, i'm itching to do some more modding to my scout, but it needs to be something that makes it look different but easy to do at the same time lol
Click to expand...

Paint the front mesh?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Paint the front mesh?


that could be an idea, maybe match it to the colour of the psu and hdd cage covers? possibly stencil something onto the fan mesh too?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Paint the front mesh?
> 
> 
> 
> that could be an idea, maybe match it to the colour of the psu and hdd cage covers? possibly stencil something onto the fan mesh too?
Click to expand...


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

An example of stenciling a design on the front.
I used Glow paint for this and it looks awesome when i shutdown turn of the lights.


----------



## Kaneda13

WOOT, my new memory upgrades kits showed up last night.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> WOOT, my new memory upgrades kits showed up last night.


That is nice! I also have to buy some more memory, still doing with 4 gb ddr2 lol.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


then watch this space








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> An example of stenciling a design on the front.
> I used Glow paint for this and it looks awesome when i shutdown turn of the lights.


i have to admit that looks seriously awesome! like i said to GI, watch this space, i'll be using a customized printout of the avatar i'm using on here for the stencil, and by customized i mean a lot of messing around in photoshop so i don't just end up with a silhouette lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> WOOT, my new memory upgrades kits showed up last night.


How much ram do you actually need? you running a mac server or something?
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> That is nice! I also have to buy some more memory, still doing with 4 gb ddr2 lol.


i'm still running with 4gb of ddr3, does me fine, until the day i start to get problems running games and apps i'll stick with the 4gb i have, and when there is a need for me to be needing more than 4gb i'll be selling my 4gb kit and buying an 8gb kit, i don't like mixing ram!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> How much ram do you actually need? you running a mac server or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still running with 4gb of ddr3, does me fine, until the day i start to get problems running games and apps i'll stick with the 4gb i have, and when there is a need for me to be needing more than 4gb i'll be selling my 4gb kit and buying an 8gb kit, i don't like mixing ram!


need? NEED? who said anything about NEEDING more RAM. LOL. it does help with multitasking though. I can run run SWTOR in Parallels on my second screen, and watch Netflix in HD on my primary screen, and still have a couple gigs left that isn't used yet (and that's with all my normal stuff running in the background too).


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> need? NEED? who said anything about NEEDING more RAM. LOL. it does help with multitasking though. I can run run SWTOR in Parallels on my second screen, and watch Netflix in HD on my primary screen, and still have a couple gigs left that isn't used yet (and that's with all my normal stuff running in the background too).


lol you're MAD







i only use the one monitor, and i tend to close un-needed stuffs when i'm playing a game, even though i generally don't need to, more force of habit than anything else lol, maybe near the middle of next year i'll trade my 4gb kit for an 8gb kit of corsair vengance or something


----------



## Aryan1171

It's not that 4 gb is not enough or something...
I just want to keep up with everybody. I mean: still have a core 2 duo!

It is still holding up pretty well but still..


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> lol you're MAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only use the one monitor, and i tend to close un-needed stuffs when i'm playing a game, even though i generally don't need to, more force of habit than anything else lol, maybe near the middle of next year i'll trade my 4gb kit for an 8gb kit of corsair vengance or something


if your looking (and it'll work), i've got 4 x 2GB DDR3 1600 (Corsair XMS3) up for sale in the "For Sale" section


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> It's not that 4 gb is not enough or something...
> I just want to keep up with everybody. I mean: still have a core 2 duo!
> It is still holding up pretty well but still..


yeah a friend of mine still has one of those, bottlenecks the crap out of his HD5850 lol, don't let keeping up with everyone make you spend lots of cash, if its enough for you then don't worry so much


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> if your looking (and it'll work), i've got 4 x 2GB DDR3 1600 (Corsair XMS3) up for sale in the "For Sale" section


see the only thing that kinda bugs me is that the phenom II cpus are only specced at 1333 on the memory controller(anything over 1333 would be considered overclocked), couple that with running 4 sticks of it in a motherboard that isn't exactly up to par compared with higher end boards and i could be looking at stability issues, that's the reason i bought a 2x2gb kit to start with, if i was to go with 8gb i'd be wanting something that's 2x4gb, i know you'll understand dude, i just don't like to seem like i'm shooting you down for pointing something out that could be of use to me, so ofcourse, the offer is greatly appreciated


----------



## Evil262

Merry Christmas to all members of the CMSSC! Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Merry Christmas to all members of the CMSSC! Hope you all have a wonderful day.


Thanks mate, you as well!







PS was it easy to get your 955 to 4.2? Was it straight multi?


----------



## Ocatio

Greetings CMSSC. (and merry Xmas!)

I've been a SS owner for a year now, and I've been lurking this thread for almost as long. I check in every now and then to see what others are accomplishing with their cases and thinking of ways to make mine better or more unique. (the cable management guide was a huge help) I'm glad to see such an active community and I thank you for your (indirect) support!

Outside

Inside


As for its future, gotta up the ram from a 3x2GB to a 3x4GB kit. Might have to butcher the hard drive cage in the interest of a better/bigger graphics card. The 6870 is okay for now, but would love to get a 6990, 590, or next gen GPU (which is more likely at the rate I'm saving).

Has anyone tried shortening their hard drive cage? or know of a place one could by a smaller cage and mount that instead?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocatio*
> 
> Greetings CMSSC. (and merry Xmas!)
> I've been a SS owner for a year now, and I've been lurking this thread for almost as long. I check in every now and then to see what others are accomplishing with their cases and thinking of ways to make mine better or more unique. (the cable management guide was a huge help) I'm glad to see such an active community and I thank you for your (indirect) support!
> Inside
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried shortening their hard drive cage? or know of a place one could by a smaller cage and mount that instead?


That is EXACTLY how my case looked six months ago! PSU, H50, AMD GPU, two hard drives, everything! lol. Always glad to see a lurker post for the first time so welcome







. You can get a 600T hard drive cage, its what I got for my upcoming mod, I think it will work just swell. Got room for 3 hard drives, and its only 4.5 inches tall. Otherwise, you can cut down the current hard drive cage, like the general himself, Rockr69. Again, welcome, lookin forward to seein you around


----------



## Evil262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Merry Christmas to all members of the CMSSC! Hope you all have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, you as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS was it easy to get your 955 to 4.2? Was it straight multi?
Click to expand...

It was indeed just the multi for now, I'm yet to do any real tweaking. Seems I have a nice chip though, I'll squeeze more from it soon!


----------



## Aryan1171

merry christmas everybody! I hope you all have a wonderfull time!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocatio*
> 
> Greetings CMSSC. (and merry Xmas!)
> 
> I've been a SS owner for a year now, and I've been lurking this thread for almost as long. I check in every now and then to see what others are accomplishing with their cases and thinking of ways to make mine better or more unique. (the cable management guide was a huge help) I'm glad to see such an active community and I thank you for your (indirect) support!
> 
> Outside
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> As for its future, gotta up the ram from a 3x2GB to a 3x4GB kit. Might have to butcher the hard drive cage in the interest of a better/bigger graphics card. The 6870 is okay for now, but would love to get a 6990, 590, or next gen GPU (which is more likely at the rate I'm saving).
> 
> Has anyone tried shortening their hard drive cage? or know of a place one could by a smaller cage and mount that instead?


Welcome and Merry Christmas! First off thank you for coming out of the shadows, now I know way I felt like someone was watching me this last year







Second you may want to hold off a on a GPU, the 7000's are coming out with in the month. Third yes there has been people that have shortened the HDD cage, I believe Kev-B did that at one point. Looking at your rig, it looks like you may have to cut in to the 5.25" bays too. The other route you could take in mounting the HDD's in the 5.25" bays and completely removing the the HDD cage. This may be a problem with your PSU not being modular as you won't havea place to tuck your cables.


----------



## Rogue1266

MARRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Merry Christmas from Unimatrix and Dad ... May you all be blessed. Amen


----------



## Ocatio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome and Merry Christmas! First off thank you for coming out of the shadows, now I know way I felt like someone was watching me this last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second you may want to hold off a on a GPU, the 7000's are coming out with in the month. Third yes there has been people that have shortened the HDD cage, I believe Kev-B did that at one point. Looking at your rig, it looks like you may have to cut in to the 5.25" bays too. The other route you could take in mounting the HDD's in the 5.25" bays and completely removing the the HDD cage. This may be a problem with your PSU not being modular as you won't havea place to tuck your cables.


I'm planning on going modular soon regardless. Built the girlfriend a new pc and the PSU that came with the case doesn't look like it will last long. So I'm planning to upgrade to a 750 or 850 modular and popping the 650 you see into her chassis.

At the rate i'll be able to afford a new card, it will likely be a 7000 series. Although I've been thinking of going nVidia for my next card. I'll do my homework when the time comes, but I really want to most powerful solo card I can find. Hence 590 and 6990. I don't really want to fit two graphics cards in my case, I don't know how I would pull off adequate airflow, especially considering the sabertooth doesn't allow for much space between cards. although i have entertained the idea of dual waterblocked gpus and getting into water cooling, but i'm just not made of money.

I've been thinking of turning the topside exhaust and using it as an intake to hopefully get some cooler air running through the h50. has anyone attempted this? did it work? does it make for more of a dust problem?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocatio*
> 
> llow for much space between cards. although i have entertained the idea of dual waterblocked gpus and getting into water cooling, but i'm just not made of money.
> I've been thinking of turning the topside exhaust and using it as an intake to hopefully get some cooler air running through the h50. has anyone attempted this? did it work? does it make for more of a dust problem?


Actually i have done this with my H70







the idea was to get cool air blowing into the fan pushing air into the H70 radiator, with the top fan in exhaust i would have been forcing the top fan and the radiator push fan to fight each other for air, i didn't think this was a good thing at all, temperatures have been great, and as for dust, it hasn't made my monthly system clean any harder, give it a try and see if it's any better for you









EDIT: i have my H70 in rear exhaust config with the fans you see in my specs in push pull


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Merry Christmas to all of you guys.

I took some new pics of my rig (JDM Scout), i hope u like them.

Blessings from Panama City, Panama.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you guys.
> 
> I took some new pics of my rig (JDM Scout), i hope u like them.
> 
> Blessings from Panama City, Panama.


Amazing Pictures Danny. Amazing.. Semper Fi Scout.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you guys.
> I took some new pics of my rig (JDM Scout), i hope u like them.
> Blessings from Panama City, Panama.


that is a very nice system man! i really like the way you made it look like a ''car''.


----------



## GoodInk

I was waiting for an all CF wrapped Scout, looks great!


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I was waiting for an all CF wrapped Scout, looks great!


Thanks it was kinda tricky to do it, specially on the handle and front parts. it took me some time to finish it. I was building a Scout for my fiance and mine. She said she wants to start a cool mod for hers. Both have awesome performance, im very happy to see what i had achieved so far. But i think i have to stop for a while because both builds and my car are making me spend a lot of money.

Both Builds are almost the same, same monitor, same mouse, keyboard, case, Fan controller, everything, except the Mobo and the CPU.

THESE ARE OLD PICS (It was around January this year when i started). And at the end my inspiration for this mod.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Pffft! What the....?









http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20111222231004_AMD_May_Be_Preparing_Phenom_II_X8_Microprocessors.html


----------



## Evil262

Do want k10.5 32nm phenom.


----------



## Evil262

New GPU is in.

The sleeving i mentioned did not go brilliantly. The kit i ordered to do it had barely any heatshrink, and the smallest stuff they put in it was not small enough for the tightest sleeve they provided. Kinda sucks. But i managed to get the fans, Front panel connectors and the Cold Cathodes sleeved. Annoyingly one of the cathodes then broke a day later.


----------



## slim-95

here i added few stuff on my scout case

120mm corsair fan to do push pull config

an nzxt mesh fan controller to replace the nzxt sentry 2 cause its not compatable with my fans and i kept it in my case for temprature reading reasons

and done some cable management

still i wating for the x2 10cm blue lights

and also found my xfx 6870 cooler as it had a fautly fan and showing the size of the xfx cooler and the ARCTIC TWIN FROZER PRO

is there anything i can do or add??


----------



## evandamastah

Hey guys, I was wondering if you could help me with a problem.

A year ago I bought the Studio XPS 8100 from dell and have been periodically upgrading it. I just bought my storm scout case and I'm having a problem - once I've installed everything, it won't start up.

At first I thought it was the power supply, but I tested it in another computer in my house and it booted up fine. I took out my graphics card and hard drives and just put in the motherboard and power supply, tried to boot up, and still nothing. There is a light on the motherboard that says it has power. At this point, I am thinking I do not have the power switch attached correctly to the motherboard.

I can post a picture of my motherboard and what I have it as right now. One problem I found was that my motherboard does not have all the spots for case cables - I can't find anywhere to plug in the LED cables (fans nor HDD), or the reset button. This is the second time I've put a computer together from scratch, but the first time in a new case.

So what could I be doing wrong? Could I have shorted out the motherboard? If it was shorted out., would there still be a power light?


----------



## DB006

Had a look on page 1, and the GPU's that fit are now museum pieces









TL;DR

Anyone fitted a 580 or 590, 6970 or 6990 in their case? Some aftermarket cooled GPU's are smaller (or larger) than the reference design?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Impiracle data is at a loss these days. We had a way to keep up with these things. There is a place where you can add the length of your card to a data base that will help us all with that but the Data base is being forgotten. Look for Enigma8750 old files and see if you can find the How long is your graphics card Google doc and check it. it should have some of that ... But good rule of thumb. 10.5 inches is all you have.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evandamastah*
> 
> Hey guys, I was wondering if you could help me with a problem.
> A year ago I bought the Studio XPS 8100 from dell and have been periodically upgrading it. I just bought my storm scout case and I'm having a problem - once I've installed everything, it won't start up.
> At first I thought it was the power supply, but I tested it in another computer in my house and it booted up fine. I took out my graphics card and hard drives and just put in the motherboard and power supply, tried to boot up, and still nothing. There is a light on the motherboard that says it has power. At this point, I am thinking I do not have the power switch attached correctly to the motherboard.
> I can post a picture of my motherboard and what I have it as right now. One problem I found was that my motherboard does not have all the spots for case cables - I can't find anywhere to plug in the LED cables (fans nor HDD), or the reset button. This is the second time I've put a computer together from scratch, but the first time in a new case.
> So what could I be doing wrong? Could I have shorted out the motherboard? If it was shorted out., would there still be a power light?


So based on that last picture, I think you need those wires plugged in for it to start up.










What happens when you try to start up? Does the power supply start and then shut off? If absolutely nothing happens when you press the power button then my guess is you don't have your power switch connected to your motherboard (plugging in the wires I highlighted in the pictures above should fix that problem)


----------



## Xyrate

Sorry for the double post but I got two new screens for my birthday and I just finished setting them up. I also did some maintenance in the Scout to fix the wires a tiny bit. The inside seems so boring to me, trying to think of what I want to do to spice it up a little bit. Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evandamastah*
> 
> Hey guys, I was wondering if you could help me with a problem.
> 
> A year ago I bought the Studio XPS 8100 from dell and have been periodically upgrading it. I just bought my storm scout case and I'm having a problem - once I've installed everything, it won't start up.
> 
> At first I thought it was the power supply, but I tested it in another computer in my house and it booted up fine. I took out my graphics card and hard drives and just put in the motherboard and power supply, tried to boot up, and still nothing. There is a light on the motherboard that says it has power. At this point, I am thinking I do not have the power switch attached correctly to the motherboard.
> 
> I can post a picture of my motherboard and what I have it as right now. One problem I found was that my motherboard does not have all the spots for case cables - I can't find anywhere to plug in the LED cables (fans nor HDD), or the reset button. This is the second time I've put a computer together from scratch, but the first time in a new case.
> 
> So what could I be doing wrong? Could I have shorted out the motherboard? If it was shorted out., would there still be a power light?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1493658/width/600/height/450[/IMG][/URL]


First you need to double check your copper Standoffs on the boards. These motherboards from the companies rarely follow the other standards. They like making things difficult.. Here is a your motherbooard stand off pattern. Make sure you have those exactly the same or you short out the board.



Now you should go over your wiring



http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/studio8100/en/sm/techov.htm#wp1210162

Number 13 is the pins you need to ID.. All of them.. not just the power but also the harddrive reset

Looking at the pins from the side where there are 5 pins on the bottom and 4 on top. The top two sould be the *power led* the two next to that should be the *power switch*, the bottom two to the left should be the *hard drive led* and the two next to that should be *reset*.


----------



## evandamastah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evandamastah*
> 
> Hey guys, I was wondering if you could help me with a problem.
> A year ago I bought the Studio XPS 8100 from dell and have been periodically upgrading it. I just bought my storm scout case and I'm having a problem - once I've installed everything, it won't start up.
> At first I thought it was the power supply, but I tested it in another computer in my house and it booted up fine. I took out my graphics card and hard drives and just put in the motherboard and power supply, tried to boot up, and still nothing. There is a light on the motherboard that says it has power. At this point, I am thinking I do not have the power switch attached correctly to the motherboard.
> I can post a picture of my motherboard and what I have it as right now. One problem I found was that my motherboard does not have all the spots for case cables - I can't find anywhere to plug in the LED cables (fans nor HDD), or the reset button. This is the second time I've put a computer together from scratch, but the first time in a new case.
> So what could I be doing wrong? Could I have shorted out the motherboard? If it was shorted out., would there still be a power light?
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1493658/width/600/height/450[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> First you need to double check your copper Standoffs on the boards. These motherboards from the companies rarely follow the other standards. They like making things difficult.. Here is a your motherbooard stand off pattern. Make sure you have those exactly the same or you short out the board.
> 
> Now you should go over your wiring
> 
> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/studio8100/en/sm/techov.htm#wp1210162
> Number 13 is the pins you need to ID.. All of them.. not just the power but also the harddrive reset
> Looking at the pins from the side where there are 5 pins on the bottom and 4 on top. The top two sould be the *power led* the two next to that should be the *power switch*, the bottom two to the left should be the *hard drive led* and the two next to that should be *reset*.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! This worked after a little research for more specificity, you are a god! Thanks.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slim-95*
> 
> here i added few stuff on my scout case
> 120mm corsair fan to do push pull config
> an nzxt mesh fan controller to replace the nzxt sentry 2 cause its not compatable with my fans and i kept it in my case for temprature reading reasons
> and done some cable management
> still i wating for the x2 10cm blue lights
> and also found my xfx 6870 cooler as it had a fautly fan and showing the size of the xfx cooler and the ARCTIC TWIN FROZER PRO
> is there anything i can do or add??


i know of something you could do, get one of the guys here to make you a custom power supply cover and hdd cage cover, like this set that was made for me courtesy of Rockr69







(it's an old pic, from before i got my corsair H70 lol)


----------



## darkstar585

Hi All









Its been a very very long time since i posted on here and much has changed with my system.

First off I am now an Intel i7 2600k owner!....Complete with a man sized ATX Gigabyte ga-z68-ud5-b3 motherboard!







The AMD system unfortunately had to go as Rendering with keyshot 3 was becoming painfully slow ( took 47 hours to render something the i7 2600k can do in 3 hours).

Secondly the sapphire 5850 is gone! been replaced with 2x sapphire 6850's......I actually was suppose to order another 5850 to crossfire but i didn't read the listing properly on amazon and accidentally ordered the 6850







so I had to get another one as i really really wanted to try CF









I know some of you my think i am mad for going sandy when ivy is just around the corner but i got a really really good deal on the gear









anyway here is some pictures (sorry they are a bit dark)







Did a slight mod to my case to tidy the 24 pin power cable up still waiting for my sleeved extension to arrive via snail mail







also notched the case slightly to allow for my sata cables to exit without bending



And finally i notched my hand made psu cover out to allow the USB and control cables to pass through without showing their ugliness











here is some images that took only 45 mins to render with the i7 @ 4.3ghz (its a uni project i have been working on).....this would have taken nearly seven hours on my x3 450 @ 3.6













let me know what you guys think?


----------



## unimatrixzero

personally I love it.. Great.. I got an Ivy bridges 2011 board with quad memory but I have not bought the processor yet.. it better be worth it..

your rig is a 10 out of 10


----------



## Aryan1171

I really like the pictures; although they are dark, they are still very good. +1 for the system!!!


----------



## yuugotserved

hey guys, i have a quick question.

i replaced my top panel because i had a short (plugging in usbs caused system to shut down). so i replaced the top panel today with the one i got from CM store.

everything is connected properly and all, but the power LED light is still solid red even after I shutdown. the good news is that my 4 front usbs are working again.. computer does not turn off when i plug in front panel usbs.

but regarding the power LED still lit after system is shutdown, is that a problem?

Thanks in advance and Happy New Year to fellow Scout members!!


----------



## Evil262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*
> 
> hey guys, i have a quick question.
> i replaced my top panel because i had a short (plugging in usbs caused system to shut down). so i replaced the top panel today with the one i got from CM store.
> everything is connected properly and all, but the power LED light is still solid red even after I shutdown. the good news is that my 4 front usbs are working again.. computer does not turn off when i plug in front panel usbs.
> but regarding the power LED still lit after system is shutdown, is that a problem?
> Thanks in advance and Happy New Year to fellow Scout members!!


Don't think theres a problem, Seems a bit strange. But shouldn't cause any problems for you.

Happy new year Scout!


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Happy New Year....*


----------



## Evil262

Indeed! Happy new year Scouts!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Happy 2012 Scouts..
Don't Worry, Be Happy
and don't forget your
Towel.


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*
> 
> hey guys, i have a quick question.
> 
> i replaced my top panel because i had a short (plugging in usbs caused system to shut down). so i replaced the top panel today with the one i got from CM store.
> 
> everything is connected properly and all, but the power LED light is still solid red even after I shutdown. the good news is that my 4 front usbs are working again.. computer does not turn off when i plug in front panel usbs.
> 
> but regarding the power LED still lit after system is shutdown, is that a problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance and Happy New Year to fellow Scout members!!


Mine stays on as well when off too i dnt worry bowt it iv got lights on my mobo that are brighter than that power light when off that stay on
its been like that over a year now and havent had any problems XD just thouz id share


----------



## yuugotserved

Thanks rudderz666. Good thing im not the only one









HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuugotserved*
> 
> Thanks rudderz666. Good thing im not the only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!


no prob m8 put it this way i can see my scout in the dark wen its not on theres a few LEDs that stay on wen off lol


----------



## Aryan1171

Have a happy new year everybody!! May you all make beautiful cases this year too!


----------



## slim-95

hi there can anyone tell me where i find someone to make me those power supply and hdd covers and if it is possible to ship to the uk at an reasonable cost thanks


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slim-95*
> 
> hi there can anyone tell me where i find someone to make me those power supply and hdd covers and if it is possible to ship to the uk at an reasonable cost thanks


There's one or two here that would do that, i'm in the uk and had mine done by Rockr69, very nice work too


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Or u could do what i did with my old Corsair box and bag from the new PSU.








It seemed like a good way to use that nice bag corsair give u with the PSU.
Dont know what other use it would have.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Happy 2012 Scouts..
> Don't Worry, Be Happy
> and don't forget your
> Towel.


Douglas Adams reference FTW!









And still no sequel to the Hitchhikers Guide film.


----------



## hellphyre

Hey everyone, I just joined OCN when I saw this thread. Here is my pile.







Thanks for looking.

Intel I5-750 (Lynnfield) overclocked 4013Mhz
ASUS P7P55D-E PRO
Cooler Master Hyper 212 cooler
RAIDMAX Hybrid 2 730 watt modular SLI power supply
PNY Geforce GTS 450 Fermi
16 GB Corsair XMS3 memory
120 GB Corsair Force 3 SATA3 SSD
1 TB WD SATA3 HDD
1 TB WD SATA2 HDD
LG 3D Blu-ray RW
Lite-on CD/DVD RW


----------



## poyyiee

wow, 2417 pages now







its really has been a while after my last post here







lots of stunning mods








^^ nice rig..







for Sentry 2 fan controller and Hyper 212+ user

a bit update on my Scout Twin Turbine, although not much








new fan controller, NZXT Sentry 2


and side window with dual 80mm fan


and, HAPPY NEW YEAR to all SCOUTs


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> Or u could do what i did with my old Corsair box and bag from the new PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed like a good way to use that nice bag corsair give u with the PSU.
> Dont know what other use it would have.


This looks great, good idea mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Hey everyone, I just joined OCN when I saw this thread. Here is my pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Ive seen much worse "piles" lol. Welcome to the club, and OCN! Hope to see you around








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee*
> 
> wow, 2417 pages now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its really has been a while after my last post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of stunning mods


Nice rig!








EDIT: how did you mount that plate to the front panel??


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Added a slot load DVD drive from a macbook Pro to my scout. Check out the Red Alert log in my sig, its been updated with this and other things!


























Updated hardware too, crossfire, 990FX UD3, and DDR3 ram (finally) lol. Still a mess, but you get the idea


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Added a slot load DVD drive from a macbook Pro to my scout. Check out the Red Alert log in my sig, its been updated with this and other things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated hardware too, crossfire, 990FX UD3, and DDR3 ram (finally) lol. Still a mess, but you get the idea


man that is just beautiful!
how did you change the ssd position if i may ask?


----------



## Xyrate

I just love the way your Scout looks! Any chance you have a build log for how you created the front part of the Scout with the two fans? I am interested in trying to do something like that with my Scout as well.. Thanks!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Looking to get some some new fans for my H60. Would two Slipstreams work ok together in push/pull?

edit: dang! what happened to my link to the Hydro Club?











Hey yeah. That does look sweet.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> man that is just beautiful!
> how did you change the ssd position if i may ask?


Thanks mate!







Oddly enough, the screws that hold the metal plates over the 5.25 bays were threaded perfectly to fit the 3.5 to 2.5 adapter that came with the vertex 2. From there, I found a spot on the front fan grill where the screws would line up with the holes in the grill. Then just screwed them in tight enough so they wouldnt slip out (as the screws are smaller than the holes in the grill). It is only temporary until I can rearrange the innards like I want to (few months), but glad you like


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> I just love the way your Scout looks! Any chance you have a build log for how you created the front part of the Scout with the two fans? I am interested in trying to do something like that with my Scout as well.. Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: how did you mount that plate to the front panel??


owh, sorry mate, didn't made build log







but, i'll try to explain it here..
the principle is same as how to mount fan on the side panel..the panel is made from acrylic glass, same as side panel material, cut in same width as front grill/mash but little bit shorter on top to put in the controller/dvdwriter..
initial draft i made, front panel is made from cardboard, as in photo below..but cardboard seems to have gritty edges when cut though for fan hole..


same method, but replace cardboard with acrylic glass and you got this:

no screw holes in acrylic panel opposed to the cardboard because fan mounted with glue, not screw..

fan can be mounted in various ways : screw, superglue..on my panel, i used UHU glue because don't want it to be permanent, in case wanted to change it to other fan..to mount modded panel to front frame, i made some kind of..hinges/holder??..i dont what you call it..long rectangular shape, from styrofoam, glue it to the frame, to hold the top half of the panel like this:

bottom half hold/glued to original frame, top half glued to that rectangular-styrofoam..

and, middle bottom front frame need to be cut (that crosshair design), so that bottom fan could fit in nicely


so, there you go, new front panel with dual-fan configuration







i hope got it clear in this short-explaination, and sorry for any bad grammar


----------



## imh073p

Wow, busy in here. Good stuff! Keep it up.


----------



## Xyrate

Thanks for the guide poyyiee. I am going to have to try that because I just love the way it looks!









Sad news though, today my OS drive failed







I am going to have to start looking for a new hard drive but with the HD market so expensive right now - any recommendations? I am willing to switch to a SSD but am also okay with a disk drive. Any opinions would be appreciated


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Thanks for the guide poyyiee. I am going to have to try that because I just love the way it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news though, today my OS drive failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have to start looking for a new hard drive but with the HD market so expensive right now - any recommendations? I am willing to switch to a SSD but am also okay with a disk drive. Any opinions would be appreciated


I would personally go for a small 64gb SSD as the performance increase is amazing! As long as you have an additional mechanical hard drive for storage as the size is quite limiting.

I recently got the Samsung 470 64gb SSD for £60 online just to try it out and I was amazed at the speed of it ...even though it is considered the cheap end of SSD market.


----------



## amirudin920927

New user reporting in.









~ | Revenge Of The Fallen (Code RED) | ~
Running By : AMD Athlon II X4 630 2.80GHz @3.16GHz
Cooled By : Cooler Master 212+
Placed By : Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3
Accelerated By : Samsung 2048MB DDR3 1333 + Corsair 2048MB DDR3 1333
Colored By : Asus Reference HD6870 DDR5 1GB @2.8GB (1000MHz/1150MHz)
Spinning By : 500MB Western Digital Caviar Blue + 80GB Seagate
Powered By : Cooler Master Silent Pro-M 600W
Covered By : Cooler Master Storm Scout
Viewed By : Acer V203H 20"
Shouted By : Ego 3nity Speaker
Operated By : Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Thanks for the guide poyyiee. I am going to have to try that because I just love the way it looks!


gudluck in the modding







make sure to build a log, so you can explain it better when people asked..LOL


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amirudin920927*
> 
> New user reporting in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ | Revenge Of The Fallen (Code RED) | ~
> Running By : AMD Athlon II X4 630 2.80GHz @3.16GHz
> Cooled By : Cooler Master 212+
> Placed By : Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3
> Accelerated By : Samsung 2048MB DDR3 1333 + Corsair 2048MB DDR3 1333
> Colored By : Asus Reference HD6870 DDR5 1GB @2.8GB (1000MHz/1150MHz)
> Spinning By : 500MB Western Digital Caviar Blue + 80GB Seagate
> Powered By : Cooler Master Silent Pro-M 600W
> Covered By : Cooler Master Storm Scout
> Viewed By : Acer V203H 20"
> Shouted By : Ego 3nity Speaker
> Operated By : Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit


Hey, welcome







my first bit of advice to you is that it's a risky idea in terms of stability mixing ram the way you have, even corsair are dead against it(something that is all over their support forums in the memory section) back in the older days of computing you'd be fine mixing it, but these days not so much, if you get any stability issues at all, that'd be the first place to look









Enjoy your stay, and nice rig!

A.o.M


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee*
> 
> gudluck in the modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure to build a log, so you can explain it better when people asked..LOL


i understood every word of you're guide dude.. so much that i intend to copy it partially, i might just use sheet metal instead of perspex/plexiglass/acrylic glass though, easier to work with for something that i don't want to be see through


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> i understood every word of you're guide dude.. so much that i intend to copy it partially, i might just use sheet metal instead of perspex/plexiglass/acrylic glass though, easier to work with for something that i don't want to be see through


yeah, using metal/aluminium sheet was in my original plan..much better/solid build especially if involve nut n screw..but don't have proper equipment to handle with metal at my house, so have to make do with acrylic/plexiglass







looking forward to what you can make out of it


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Thanks for the guide poyyiee. I am going to have to try that because I just love the way it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news though, today my OS drive failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have to start looking for a new hard drive but with the HD market so expensive right now - any recommendations? I am willing to switch to a SSD but am also okay with a disk drive. Any opinions would be appreciated


Try formatting your OS-drive on another pc, I also had some problems with my OS; plugged it in on another computer and deleted everything.
Gave it a new partition and stuff and it worked again. Sometimes drives are a bit of an ass*****.

Btw, I think I'll get my NZXT lights today!


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Thanks for the guide poyyiee. I am going to have to try that because I just love the way it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news though, today my OS drive failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have to start looking for a new hard drive but with the HD market so expensive right now - any recommendations? I am willing to switch to a SSD but am also okay with a disk drive. Any opinions would be appreciated


I run the corsair force series 3 - 120g and its rock solid after i updated the fw. Used to have a few BSOD but that has all disappeared. Had it for a year now with no trouble. If you can handle SATA3 i would use this one if you can swing the price... its on sale for 169$ at newegg and includes the bracket.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233206


----------



## decapitator1

Looks great, the CFFL's look like a lazer light show going on in there.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Well the scout has been retired to BOINCing duties....

Now i haz this!


----------



## amirudin920927

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> i understood every word of you're guide dude.. so much that i intend to copy it partially, i might just use sheet metal instead of perspex/plexiglass/acrylic glass though, easier to work with for something that i don't want to be see through


heyy,i really don't know that will effect the RAM stability. before this i use it and its work like normal. thanks for ur info,btw i want to buy other RAM @ dual channel soon.


----------



## Aryan1171

Been waiting for four days now, I want my lights!!!


----------



## rudderz666

How can u join this group i have a scout i feel like i belong here lol XD


----------



## Kaneda13

I come to you Oh Great masses of knowledge....

i'm looking at building a Mini-ITX board for the kids, and i have no experience with AMD processors, so here's my question:

What's the best processor that will fit in this board:









looking for as many cores/highest stock clock (won't be over clocking this one) as possible.

also, if it makes a difference, this is the case i'll be using:









nothing else other than a standard SATA 2.5" HD and 2 ram sticks (external optical drive only during installations).


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> How can u join this group i have a scout i feel like i belong here lol XD


check page one, there is a detailed guide over there, and welcome!


----------



## Evil262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> I come to you Oh Great masses of knowledge....
> i'm looking at building a Mini-ITX board for the kids, and i have no experience with AMD processors, so here's my question:
> What's the best processor that will fit in this board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking for as many cores/highest stock clock (won't be over clocking this one) as possible.
> also, if it makes a difference, this is the case i'll be using:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing else other than a standard SATA 2.5" HD and 2 ram sticks (external optical drive only during installations).


Your best bet is probably one of the low power Phenom II's.

The 910e fits perfectly. Its a 65w quad core processor, with a clock speed of 2.6ghz. Has all the features of the higher end Phenom II's such as the large cache, but in a low power package. They are awesome little chips for situations just like this









The 905e would also be good, as it is the same chip, just clocked 100mhz slower. Finally, if you want to save some cash there is the Phenom II x3 705e which is as the name suggests a 65w triple core running at 2.5Ghz.

All of these chips are 65w, and anything else in the AMD lineup less than this is a dual core, so these are probably your best bet! Run cool, don't use any power, but still plenty powerful.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Your best bet is probably one of the low power Phenom II's.
> The 910e fits perfectly. Its a 65w quad core processor, with a clock speed of 2.6ghz. Has all the features of the higher end Phenom II's such as the large cache, but in a low power package. They are awesome little chips for situations just like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 905e would also be good, as it is the same chip, just clocked 100mhz slower. Finally, if you want to save some cash there is the Phenom II x3 705e which is as the name suggests a 65w triple core running at 2.5Ghz.
> All of these chips are 65w, and anything else in the AMD lineup less than this is a dual core, so these are probably your best bet! Run cool, don't use any power, but still plenty powerful.


thanks Evil, great info and suggestions. +REP'ed


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> How can u join this group i have a scout i feel like i belong here lol XD
> 
> 
> 
> check page one, there is a detailed guide over there, and welcome!
Click to expand...

Thx bud ill check it out after work and not on tapatalk coz this app sucks at times lol


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> I come to you Oh Great masses of knowledge....
> 
> i'm looking at building a Mini-ITX board for the kids, and i have no experience with AMD processors, so here's my question:
> 
> What's the best processor that will fit in this board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking for as many cores/highest stock clock (won't be over clocking this one) as possible.
> 
> also, if it makes a difference, this is the case i'll be using:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing else other than a standard SATA 2.5" HD and 2 ram sticks (external optical drive only during installations).


65w? AMD is pretty sparse post holidays at Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103873

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103955

edit: Really low clock but, still, it's a triple core. And at 45w.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103984


----------



## Kaneda13

it's just for the kids and sometime when i'm out and about... so i'll probably just grab something on the second hand market for it.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> it's just for the kids and sometime when i'm out and about... so i'll probably just grab something on the second hand market for it.


Hey. A quad 45w. Only 2.4 tho.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103899


----------



## bull3tt

great affect with the bays and the di-noc


----------



## rudderz666

*Rudderz666 can i joinXD*


----------



## rudderz666

early pics better now got modular psu comin tomoz so better on1s comin


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533


I think they need to be more accurate with that "was" value.....


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Your best bet is probably one of the low power Phenom II's.
> The 910e fits perfectly. Its a 65w quad core processor, with a clock speed of 2.6ghz. Has all the features of the higher end Phenom II's such as the large cache, but in a low power package. They are awesome little chips for situations just like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 905e would also be good, as it is the same chip, just clocked 100mhz slower. Finally, if you want to save some cash there is the Phenom II x3 705e which is as the name suggests a 65w triple core running at 2.5Ghz.
> All of these chips are 65w, and anything else in the AMD lineup less than this is a dual core, so these are probably your best bet! Run cool, don't use any power, but still plenty powerful.


ok, i think i've put a list together (in order of desire) so here we go:

(requirements for me are: more than 2 core, higher than 2GHz, 65W or less)

Phenom II x4
AMD 910e quad core 2600 65W
AMD 905e quad core 2500 65W
AMD 900e quad core 2400 65W

Phenom x4
AMD 9450e quad core 2100 65W
AMD 9350e quad core 2000 65W

Phenom II x3
AMD 705e triple core 2500 65W
AMD 700e triple core 2400 65W

Phenom x3
AMD 8450e triple core 2100 65W

Any processors that i missed? (again, haven't owned an AMD CPU since the first Athlon's came out, so my knowledge of them is a bit low) i'll be scouring the OCN Marketplace looking for a second hand one shortly, and some DDR2 to go with it too.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Dont bother with a Phenom,get the Phenom II....


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Dont bother with a Phenom,get the Phenom II....


yeah i second that.. i kept hold of my athlon 5400+ til the phenom II quads had matured fully.. hence the C3 rev 965BE i have, and i loves it for what it is


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Dont bother with a Phenom,get the Phenom II....


kk, so we've narrowed it down to 6 chips.... OFF TO THE CLASSIFIEDS!!!!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> kk, so we've narrowed it down to 6 chips.... OFF TO THE CLASSIFIEDS!!!!


good luck, let us know what you end up with, although i'm pretty sure you will


----------



## bull3tt

wat is that cooler a h80 man looks tight in there you got it in tho score lol


----------



## LostRib

Recently, my PC has started shutting down sometimes when i plug in my headphones to the front panel, i think there may be a short in the front panel. Has anyone else encountered this or know how to fix it?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Recently, my PC has started shutting down sometimes when i plug in my headphones to the front panel, i think there may be a short in the front panel. Has anyone else encountered this or know how to fix it?


see the post i made below on this very thread(had to search for it a bit, but i found it and i know it will help







)

clicky


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> see the post i made below on this very thread(had to search for it a bit, but i found it and i know it will help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> clicky


Thank you, now i have a place to start


----------



## AliasOfMyself

No problem LostRib, hope you manage to fix it


----------



## Darkshowdo

Heres my Rig everyone, New to the club.

Had my scout for awhile now, just never discovered this thread.

No mods to it, But really want to get something going with it.

Anything anyone recommends?

thinking about the cover bottom try/psu are,
Would love to remove my Hdd cage but got 2 hdd n 1 ssd.
Does anyone even recommend using a bottom side fan?
Seems not to to much but blow dust into it.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkshowdo*
> 
> Heres my Rig everyone, New to the club.
> 
> Had my scout for awhile now, just never discovered this thread.
> 
> No mods to it, But really want to get something going with it.
> 
> Anything anyone recommends?
> 
> thinking about the cover bottom try/psu are,
> Would love to remove my Hdd cage but got 2 hdd n 1 ssd.
> Does anyone even recommend using a bottom side fan?
> Seems not to to much but blow dust into it.


Welcome to the club. PSU and HDD covers look great in this case. If you want you could get a 5.25" HDD caddy and remove the HDD cage. As for a bottom fan, you'll probable would want to get some case feet to allow room for the fan to breath and put a filter on it to keep the dust out. A new side window really helps with the looks too, and if you chose to not put a fan in it, it will help with sound levels and allow for slightly better air flow through the case vs no fans in the stock window.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Can I join the club? I'm also owned a Scout & mooding it currently.

Here's my project...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Can I join the club? I'm also owned a Scout & mooding it currently.
> 
> Here's my project...


Post a pic and put the PHP code from the bottom of the first post in your sig. BTW I love a watercooled Scout, Welcome!


----------



## Cheaptrick

Here's the full thread in pictures...

Hi guys! Been trying my best to complete my first liquid cooling pc mod. I like your input on this one. I'm going cheaper with this build as my replacement for my aging *Zalman Fatal1ty FC-ZE1* pc case. I'm still sticking with the traditional mid tower size here. Been checking *Danger Den* & *Mountain Mods* PC cases before. Though I'm more than willing to spend more for a pc case, the pc cases that I've checked before were just too big for my taste. I like my PC the size similar to those that you can get in some electronic stores such as *Best Buy* & not the size of a small refrigerator. The problem is that if you want a full liquid cooling set up, you need to have big radiators to cool thing down (as what I saw in almost all liquid cooling mods here at overclock.net). Few months ago, I read this review of *PNY GTX 580 Liquid Cooled GPU & CPU*. It seems possible to cool things down without having to use a gigantic pc case. That's is why I decided to buy a cheap *CM Storm Scout* pc case & try my luck in liquid cooling. I'm almost done with my build but been having some problems with wiring & some other stuff. That's why I need your suggestions.


My initial plan is to build a liquid cooled pc with everything at the inside. While looking for something in my basement I saw this box of *Zalman passive liquid cooling reservoir* that I bought more than a year ago but not able to use it. I was thinking of selling it soon thereafter I bought it but somehow I forgot about it. Upon close examination of the passive reservoir, I decided that maybe I have some use for it. I'm thinking with this build, I maybe able to build a pc that can run on a closed liquid cooling set up with the option that I can connect a passive liquid cooling reservoir if I want to for added performance.




The front intake fan is way low & off centered. I decided to cut the front fan intake housing. In doing so, I was able to put a much bigger double thick 140 mm radiator instead of a smaller 120 mm radiator. The fan is now centered.


Besides the *Koolance front reservoir*, I decided to put a smaller tube reservoir inside the case. This is because I like the look of a tube reservoir inside the case & not that it's really needed.


I'm not really will be using this PC for LAN parties. I'm too old for LAN parties & don't go on LAN parties. I do travel out of the country at times. I like have a pc that is small enough to get inside a *Pelican case* I saw being sold at *Fry's electronics*. Why not also add a wireless N connection for added portability minus the wires.


Can you spot the face of my son sneaking from behind on this picture?


----------



## Darkshowdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome to the club. PSU and HDD covers look great in this case. If you want you could get a 5.25" HDD caddy and remove the HDD cage. As for a bottom fan, you'll probable would want to get some case feet to allow room for the fan to breath and put a filter on it to keep the dust out. A new side window really helps with the looks too, and if you chose to not put a fan in it, it will help with sound levels and allow for slightly better air flow through the case vs no fans in the stock window.


Thanks dude.
Yeh was thinking about putting a hdd cover on, But trying to figure out how you mounted the hdd n stuff with it covered up, as you can not mount with screws on it.
As for PSU cover, I think gonna get some P.glass and just paint it or leave it transprant and make a nice wind tunnel with hdd to back of psu

Wonder if this would even help though doing this.
As i got pretty great cable management i would say. its hard to get any better then what i got.

I already went ahead and already took my side fan off.
As i found since it was a intake it was putting to much dust into the case

You speak of this Side case with no fan grills?
Can you buy this or do i gotta mod it?
I saw alot of people without the side grills and it looks much more slick.

Must say this case feet, would give some nice accent lighting.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Here's the full thread in pictures...
> Hi guys! Been trying my best to complete my first liquid cooling pc mod. I like your input on this one. I'm going cheaper with this build as my replacement for my aging *Zalman Fatal1ty FC-ZE1* pc case. I'm still sticking with the traditional mid tower size here. Been checking *Danger Den* & *Mountain Mods* PC cases before. Though I'm more than willing to spend more for a pc case, the pc cases that I've checked before were just too big for my taste. I like my PC the size similar to those that you can get in some electronic stores such as *Best Buy* & not the size of a small refrigerator. The problem is that if you want a full liquid cooling set up, you need to have big radiators to cool thing down (as what I saw in almost all liquid cooling mods here at overclock.net). Few months ago, I read this review of *PNY GTX 580 Liquid Cooled GPU & CPU*. It seems possible to cool things down without having to use a gigantic pc case. That's is why I decided to buy a cheap *CM Storm Scout* pc case & try my luck in liquid cooling. I'm almost done with my build but been having some problems with wiring & some other stuff. That's why I need your suggestions.
> 
> My initial plan is to build a liquid cooled pc with everything at the inside. While looking for something in my basement I saw this box of *Zalman passive liquid cooling reservoir* that I bought more than a year ago but not able to use it. I was thinking of selling it soon thereafter I bought it but somehow I forgot about it. Upon close examination of the passive reservoir, I decided that maybe I have some use for it. I'm thinking with this build, I maybe able to build a pc that can run on a closed liquid cooling set up with the option that I can connect a passive liquid cooling reservoir if I want to for added performance.
> 
> 
> The front intake fan is way low & off centered. I decided to cut the front fan intake housing. In doing so, I was able to put a much bigger double thick 140 mm radiator instead of a smaller 120 mm radiator. The fan is now centered.
> 
> Besides the *Koolance front reservoir*, I decided to put a smaller tube reservoir inside the case. This is because I like the look of a tube reservoir inside the case & not that it's really needed.
> 
> I'm not really will be using this PC for LAN parties. I'm too old for LAN parties & don't go on LAN parties. I do travel out of the country at times. I like have a pc that is small enough to get inside a *Pelican case* I saw being sold at *Fry's electronics*. Why not also add a wireless N connection for added portability minus the wires.
> 
> Can you spot the face of my son sneaking from behind on this picture?


Look at all those Small Fans though, Jeez

But it looks good dude keep up the work, never seen modding like this to this case.
love to see a build log.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkshowdo*
> 
> 1. Yeh was thinking about putting a hdd cover on, But trying to figure out how you mounted the hdd n stuff with it covered up, as you can not mount with screws on it.
> 2. You speak of this Side case with no fan grills?
> Can you buy this or do i gotta mod it?
> I saw alot of people without the side grills and it looks much more slick.
> 
> Must say this case feet, would give some nice accent lighting.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994015


1. You make it just long enough and push it in place
2. You have to make it

I like the feet.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 1. You make it just long enough and push it in place
> 2. You have to make it
> I like the feet.


Didnt a member used to make the hdd cover and windows before or at least have directions on how to make/install them?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Didnt a member used to make the hdd cover and windows before or at least have directions on how to make/install them?


well i had my window, hdd cage cover and psu cover all made by Rockr69, top notch work too!


----------



## GoodInk

I can make them too








http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/24080#post_15987646
Rocker does do great work too.


----------



## Darkshowdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I can make them too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/24080#post_15987646
> Rocker does do great work too.


how much for a clear side?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkshowdo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I can make them too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/24080#post_15987646
> Rocker does do great work too.
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a clear side?
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## DB006

Ordered a 7970, and at 10.9" it should be an interesting squeeze into the Scout


----------



## rudderz666

changing case layout today pics will follow


----------



## rudderz666

Rudderz666 Rig

things are only looking up from here


----------



## FutureMad

Hey guys, i'm planning to buy the new Radeon HD 7970, but i'd prefer not to change the storm scout, do you think that the XFX custom version will fit in the case without modding it? It's said to be 10.7" and at the moment i got a Sapphire 5870 Vapor-x, the one with the connector at the rear and it barely fit with some squeezing of the power cords on the HDD's cage. Maybe the case could accomodate a 275mm graphic card without bending it or modding anything? Unfortunately i got too many HDDs to just take the cage away









Awesome modding here, i see, congrats to everyone!


----------



## Twister2gt

Never really seen anybody personally use this stuff but its just split loom that i got at a local auto parts store for about $10. Just used it on all the stuff i couldn't hide due to not having enough wire length from PSU. I know it doesnt help cooling a whole lot but doesnt seem to hurt either. I just thought it looked cool with the red led's Maybe in the future i might put some uv lights and spray on a uv clear coat and see what it looks like.


----------



## bull3tt

got to be honest that red tubing doesn't do it for me a nice sleeving cant be beet


----------



## bull3tt

love that front


----------



## Twister2gt

just using it till i get a newer PSU i thought if its in sight it would look better with some red loom. i also loomed the wires for usb and the front audio and all that stuff


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FutureMad*
> 
> Hey guys, i'm planning to buy the new Radeon HD 7970, but i'd prefer not to change the storm scout, do you think that the XFX custom version will fit in the case without modding it? It's said to be 10.7" and at the moment i got a Sapphire 5870 Vapor-x, the one with the connector at the rear and it barely fit with some squeezing of the power cords on the HDD's cage. Maybe the case could accomodate a 275mm graphic card without bending it or modding anything? Unfortunately i got too many HDDs to just take the cage away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome modding here, i see, congrats to everyone!


All reference 7970's are 10.9" and motherboard dependant as to whether you'll need to adjust the HD cage.

I'm running P67 GD55, and from measurements taken, I should "just" be able to squeeze it in as the tapered end of the 7970 tapers into the upper drive bay area - just, If your mobo has the pcie slot lower, then expect to get your Dremel, saw or hammer ready depending on your subtlety lol


----------



## FutureMad

That's the point, the PCIe slot is lower enough to not go in that direction. What I meant was that all reference card are 10.9" because of the huge heatsink, longer than the PCB itself.T that XFX is reference regarding the PCB but the cooler seems to be enough smaller to give me a little hope in not to having the case changed. Nevertheless, i don't have a dremel, so i think i'll wait a little more to see if something turns out on that XFX. At least the price should drop a bit


----------



## DB006

Just fitted my 7970 into a Storm Scout









Needed a little tweaking of the upper and lower drive bay, but took no longer than 20 minutes as the card in my mobo is about 0.2" / 5mm too long


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006*
> 
> Just fitted my 7970 into a Storm Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needed a little tweaking of the upper and lower drive bay, but took no longer than 20 minutes as the card in my mobo is about 0.2" / 5mm too long


What fan is that in the front? Looks big for 140mm, but I could be wrong.

Also, is this case still "worth it" for the price? Any new revisions of it for USB 3.0? I was considering buying one tonight or tomorrow. I got a new 48" TV so I'd be transporting it between my room and living room often when family is not around.


----------



## Darkshowdo

That fan looks like the stock 140 it comes with.
They are quite slow and do not push much air in my opinion so i put a rosewill up there.

They have no usb3 version of it. So if you really needed it then your outta luck. but really usb3 is still not very standard these days.
You will not be disappointed by this case its amazing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006*
> 
> Just fitted my 7970 into a Storm Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needed a little tweaking of the upper and lower drive bay, but took no longer than 20 minutes as the card in my mobo is about 0.2" / 5mm too long


Also nice how hard was it to fit?

my 6950 2gb is about half a inch from hitting drive bay. does it go into the drive bay?


----------



## DB006

Standard 140mm fan, and with decent cable tidying in the case, temps have never been a problem









Card went into drive bay by about 1/4", and required a little bending here and there with pliers, nothing major, only took about 20 mins. It really depends on motherboard pcie slot position, if my pcie slot was ever so slightly higher I wouldn't of needed to mod anything (MSI P67GD55)


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> What fan is that in the front? Looks big for 140mm, but I could be wrong.
> Also, is this case still "worth it" for the price? Any new revisions of it for USB 3.0? I was considering buying one tonight or tomorrow. I got a new 48" TV so I'd be transporting it between my room and living room often when family is not around.


It's worth the price. There's no USB 3.0 revision on this case. I've stripped a USB 3.0 (comes with my motherboard) not so long ago out of curiosity on planning to mod the case to have USB 3.0. USB 3.0 is not that strong in structure if you removed its outer cover unlike USB 2.0. The only way to mod the other (2) USB 2.0 ports to USB 3.0 is probably by molding a piece of plastic using *Plast-Aid* but nobody's seems interested in modding the USB ports (might try if others interested). If you're planning to use this case only inside the house in multiple locations, I suggest to but something small instead. This case is heavy.


----------



## rudderz666

Dose any 1 no what the 4 pin connection comin from the top switchs etc has to red wires


----------



## Anti!!

Totally debating getting this case. BUT I want a H100 eventually. sigh..


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> Dose any 1 no what the 4 pin connection comin from the top switchs etc has to red wires


Its the power for the LEDs in the stock fans. It goes up to the front panel because that is where the switch is to turn the LEDs on and off.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Totally debating getting this case. BUT I want a H100 eventually. sigh..


Yea, not gonna fit without modding... Also, how did you get your 955 to 4.2 with only 1.408 volts??


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Its the power for the LEDs in the stock fans. It goes up to the front panel because that is where the switch is to turn the LEDs on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, not gonna fit without modding... Also, how did you get your 955 to 4.2 with only 1.408 volts??


My cpuz is in the 4ghz + club if you want to see. But he is updating chart for now.

But I just have a great batched chip. Almost golden I would say. This is just a Multiplier overclock. ^^


----------



## rudderz666

Thx bud XD


----------



## AaronC

Hey everyone. I've been trying to take some decent pics with my phone (8MP camera) and I just can't seem to get any decent shots. It's all about lighting, and well my room has some terrible lighting in it. I'll work on getting some better shots. In the meantime, here is the only passable picture I managed to take, and I'm not even really that happy with it. Aside from some cable management (which is a total pain in the ass with my mother board), the only "mod" I've done is I've put a fan in the drive bays between my DVD burner and my fan controller. I'll get pics of that as well in a bit. does anyone have an idea of how to get rid of my GPU slouch? Anyone have any suggestions for "must-do" mods? I've been thinking about painting it. maybe putting in a false-floor to cover the PSU. I'm always looking for something to do haha you know how it is. I might want to try to redo the cables again...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Dont bother with a Phenom,get the Phenom II....
> 
> 
> 
> kk, so we've narrowed it down to 6 chips.... OFF TO THE CLASSIFIEDS!!!!
Click to expand...

Dude! If you haven't pulled the trigger yet, check this out!

http://www.frys.com/product/5942414?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG X2

http://www.frys.com/product/6297660?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG X3

http://www.frys.com/product/6039208?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG X4









Tempted to rebuild the Stormfalcon now.

Sorry. Evidently, the buttheads at Fry's don't take anything down off their website. Unavailable! Just remembered why I buy everything at Newegg now. Crap!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronC*
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been trying to take some decent pics with my phone (8MP camera) and I just can't seem to get any decent shots. It's all about lighting, and well my room has some terrible lighting in it. I'll work on getting some better shots. In the meantime, here is the only passable picture I managed to take, and I'm not even really that happy with it. Aside from some cable management (which is a total pain in the ass with my mother board), the only "mod" I've done is I've put a fan in the drive bays between my DVD burner and my fan controller. I'll get pics of that as well in a bit. does anyone have an idea of how to get rid of my GPU slouch? Anyone have any suggestions for "must-do" mods? I've been thinking about painting it. maybe putting in a false-floor to cover the PSU. I'm always looking for something to do haha you know how it is. I might want to try to redo the cables again...


To get better detail in your photos, first turn off your flash then set you monitor to white an turn it to face into the case. If you cannot fit your monitor next to your case you can always use a desk lamp with a sheet of white paper over the bulb to create a diffused glow..you can also vary the amount of diffusion by increasing the sheets of paper









I think the general must do mods to this case are:-

Clear side window (if you do not instead to use fans)
psu cover + hard drive bay cover
sleeving of cables / extensions
extra lights (if your into lighting)
I think that covers the basics at least. Good luck with your build.


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> My cpuz is in the 4ghz + club if you want to see. But he is updating chart for now.
> But I just have a great batched chip. Almost golden I would say. This is just a Multiplier overclock. ^^


Holla!!


----------



## Kaneda13

ok, another CPU question (again, i know nothing of AMD stuff). the board i got (Zotac 6100-E-E) will support AM2, AM2+ and AM3 up to 65W TDP. I want to build it in a M350 case , now my question is, what CPU will work with that PSU? i would like to have a dual core 2000MHz or higher, and run 4GB of DDR2, mostly likely 1 HD, but maybe 2. thanks again in advance.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Holla!!


Lol. Its a i5. They require less voltage than phenom II. Its a good voltage for that chip though.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> ok, another CPU question (again, i know nothing of AMD stuff). the board i got (Zotac 6100-E-E) will support AM2, AM2+ and AM3 up to 65W TDP. I want to build it in a M350 case , now my question is, what CPU will work with that PSU? i would like to have a dual core 2000MHz or higher, and run 4GB of DDR2, mostly likely 1 HD, but maybe 2. thanks again in advance.


Nevermind. spent my lunch break looking/reading, and i think i'm going with a Athlon II x2 245e. Found some used ones for $40. think this is my best shot when taking into account power usage/heat/desired processor speed/availability/etc... i ran the eXtreme Power Supply Calculator, and it advised on a min 71W and of 126W. i think they (mini-box.com) offer slightly larger PSU's, so i may for for a 90W or 100W instead. thanks again for all the input, i'll post more as i aquire the parts.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> My cpuz is in the 4ghz + club if you want to see. But he is updating chart for now.
> But I just have a great batched chip. Almost golden I would say. This is just a Multiplier overclock. ^^


Seriously impressive! Are you planning to push it farther? 4.5 Ghz?


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227757&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL011212&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL011212-_-EMC-011212-Index-_-SSD-_-20227757-L04B&AID=10521304&PID=4003003&SID=lky066b2lkr8

God! They're killin me!


----------



## Madraum

hI aLL

I'm new here and here is my rig (sorry for low quality ) :


























and here is my i5 750 oc :


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Seriously impressive! Are you planning to push it farther? 4.5 Ghz?


Limited by my air cooling now. ;(

Plus I need some north bridge cooling.

Thank you though. I want to push it more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madraum*
> 
> hI aLL
> I'm new here and here is my rig (sorry for low quality ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my i5 750 oc :


Wow. That is nice! lol


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227757&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL011212&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL011212-_-EMC-011212-Index-_-SSD-_-20227757-L04B&AID=10521304&PID=4003003&SID=lky066b2lkr8
> God! They're killin me!


Is it a good HD? I'm in the market and I can't decide on which one to get for SSD. Every SSD I read reviews on make me paranoid it will crap out on me. Right now I'm thinking about this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-2-5-Inch-Solid-State-CT128M4SSD2/dp/B004W2JKZI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1326394951&sr=1-1

The one you posted seems like better value though. Is that brand supposed to be good?


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Is it a good HD? I'm in the market and I can't decide on which one to get for SSD. Every SSD I read reviews on make me paranoid it will crap out on me. Right now I'm thinking about this one:
> http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-2-5-Inch-Solid-State-CT128M4SSD2/dp/B004W2JKZI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1326394951&sr=1-1
> The one you posted seems like better value though. Is that brand supposed to be good?


All depends on your chipset... stay away from Marvell controllers for SATAIII... intel will net you crazy speeds... I have no problems with my force 3... i bought a 2nd one just recently.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233206


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Lol. Its a i5. They require less voltage than phenom II. Its a good voltage for that chip though.


I threw some more voltage at it for ya. I had a Phenom II x4 955BE before this... decent chip.


----------



## Darkshowdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madraum*
> 
> hI aLL
> I'm new here and here is my rig (sorry for low quality ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my i5 750 oc :


What fan is that in front, Looks like 2 120 mounted on top of each other
Like it though


----------



## Madraum

@Anti!! Thanks







, @Darkshowdo its a stock fan and there is only one of it , I placed 3 switches on side and cathode on the back near front fan so maybe that's why it may looks like 2 of it and fans on side are scythe slip stream 1200 rpm 120 cause of mugen nothing else will fit and revoltec dark blue 120.


----------



## Aryan1171

Seriousy? I'm still waiting for my lights.. it seems that everytime I order something it takes years for it to finally reach me!!!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> All depends on your chipset... stay away from Marvell controllers for SATAIII... intel will net you crazy speeds... I have no problems with my force 3... i bought a 2nd one just recently.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233206


Forgive my ignorance, how do I check if a SSD will work with my mobo? I have this mobo:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130565

Thanks!


----------



## Bradey

hi guys,
can you pull me of the list, i have just changed system

http://www.overclock.net/t/1199570/my-new-matx-build#post_16184334


----------



## ca4life

Update of my rig!


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, how do I check if a SSD will work with my mobo? I have this mobo:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130565
> Thanks!


Should be fine bud, AMD doesnt use Marvell that i know of... they use AMD for native SATAIII.


----------



## DB006

Got a question that's been bothering me, what happened to Enigma? Haven't seen him on here for a while?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ca4life*
> 
> 
> Update of my rig!


Love how the red and blue go together, very nice







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006*
> 
> Got a question that's been bothering me, what happened to Enigma? Haven't seen him on here for a while?


He got banned quite a few months ago, I have no idea why. Too bad though.







UnimatrixZero is his kid, so sometimes Enigma will still comment through him


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Should be fine bud, AMD doesnt use Marvell that i know of... they use AMD for native SATAIII.


Thanks for the help! Thinking about either of these two SSDs now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-167-047&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=1#scrollFullInfo

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148441

I'm not sure which way to go, Intel or Crucial. Decisions


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Thanks for the help! Thinking about either of these two SSDs now:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-167-047&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=1#scrollFullInfo
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148441
> I'm not sure which way to go, Intel or Crucial. Decisions


Well firstly you linked an Intel SATAII drive in comparison to a Crucial SATAIII drive so it depends which technology you want. If your board supports SATAIII then get a SATAIII.

Here is a benchmark I use.

http://www.harddrivebenchmark.net/high_end_drives.html


----------



## nicolasl46

If I had to do it again, I would buy OCZ SSDs, I don't care what everyone says. But if I had to recommend, I would tell you to buy Crucial M4. The Marvell controller on the drive is one of the most reliable out there (just writing what I'm reading throughout the forum). The only problem that Marvell had was with their controller installed on all X58 Motherboards, which maxed out at 400MB/s and if you had a drive like let's say" a Vertex 3 MI (like I had with my Sabertooth X58) which it has speeds of 500/550 MB/s you will be lucky if you get anything close to 170/280 MB/s. Then again SSD's have come a long way. So what ever your choice, you won't regret it. I've been using a Agility 3 120GB for the past 10 months, and never had an issue with it (knock on wood).


----------



## Darkshowdo

Honesly i do not like any other company besides INTEL for ssd,

as intel has a amazing reputation behind them and a great customer service as it is some of the best in the world.

so im really bias to the intel ssd,

Intel also does make some of the fastest ssd on the market to this date, and they will continue to make the fastest i beliver.

there 5 series is just amazing quick,
there 3 series is also nothing to be messed with only falling slightly behind of the m4 by cruciel. ocz are ok but not my fav.

also 3gb vs 6gb wont matter alot for the ssd, as intel sata2 is beating out sata3 drives,

If im correct in ssd ranking it foes something like this

1) Intel 5series Sata3
2) Cruciel m4
3) Intel 3series Sata2

its soemthing like that, it have a 3 series and it blows away everything my os boots in 7sec.
all application are stupid qucik you will enjjoy the 3 series as it low on price and really fast.


----------



## Darkshowdo

Heres a question, Has anybody ever tried hooking up like cold cathodes to the button at the top panel for fans?

I dont use the fans so the button doesnt do anything for me, was thinking of trying it for cold cathodes


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkshowdo*
> 
> Heres a question, Has anybody ever tried hooking up like cold cathodes to the button at the top panel for fans?
> I dont use the fans so the button doesnt do anything for me, was thinking of trying it for cold cathodes


Yeah, it's on the first post
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/17060#post_11974926


----------



## Xyrate

Thanks for the help guys. The Intel one went on sale for $80 for 80 GB so I ended up getting it. After reviewing the chart hellphyre provided though, I'm worried it won't be nearly as fast as the Crucial. Might have to return to get the Crucial instead! I really shouldn't impulse buy so much


----------



## Darkshowdo

No problem, I got the same ssd that you just bought,

Honestly though you will not see that much of a speed boost with getting the m4,
the m4 is great but not that much better as a 320.

the 320 i also got on sale at bestbuy for 80dollars what a great price it was, its super quick, all my stuff loads amazing fast.

Also remember that the m4 is smaller in size,

which in my opinion outways the speed performence.
the more stuff i can store on the drive to make other programs go faster the better,
So you can fit more programs on the intel to make then go faster then you can with the m4,

Also after getting rid of alot of the windows stuff that i didnt need, i was able to get windows 7 ultimate install down to 20gb it was quite good.

So i have 57gb or something like that left on my intel ssd, so i could install games or anything else i wanted on it to make it go faster which is what i would suggest.

But it is your money and your computer, that just my 2cents i did this same type of thinking if i should get the m4 or intel, but i went with intel cause the price and size and the amazing customer support by intel and warrenty.


----------



## Xyrate

I appreciated the input. My main concern was the speed between the Intel and the Crucial. Looking at the chart posted earlier (http://www.harddrivebenchmark.net/high_end_drives.html) the difference seemed fairly significant. I'm less concerned with space since I don't have that many programs and tend not to play any games. I really do like the price of the Intel SSD tho!


----------



## Yazoo1

Hi.

Will a PNY GTX 580 fit in this case without any modifcations?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yazoo1*
> 
> Hi.
> Will a PNY GTX 580 fit in this case without any modifcations?


PNY GTX 580 is 10.5" in length. So it will fit without any modifications...

PNY GTX 580


----------



## Aryan1171

Finally got m lights, and it looks awesome people!!!


----------



## rudderz666

Need help on PSU,s thinkin of getting the FSP Everest 700W 85 Plus Modular Power Supply Psu or Powercool Modular 750W PSU 80+ Dual 12V Power Supply

Prob is i got a diff 1 befor but dint like it because the 24pin lead woodent reach from the back to front dnt want wires showing or the cpu power cable cant remember wat i had befor sold it XD using
700w ocz stealth extream non-modular with to long or 2 many
wires


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Finally got m lights, and it looks awesome people!!!


Pics or it didnt happen








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> Need help on PSU,s thinkin of getting the FSP Everest 700W 85 Plus Modular Power Supply Psu or Powercool Modular 750W PSU 80+ Dual 12V Power Supply
> Prob is i got a diff 1 befor but dint like it because the 24pin lead woodent reach from the back to front dnt want wires showing or the cpu power cable cant remember wat i had befor sold it XD using
> 700w ocz stealth extream non-modular with to long or 2 many
> wires


Wish I could help you but I dont know the availiablility or prices of PSUs in the UK! Good luck mate!


----------



## rudderz666

Yer thinking bowt sizing up the 1 i got but cant seem to see were buying a new 1 will tell you how long they are maby looking in wrong places XD just shoppin around atm got some cash to play with


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.mnpctech.com/Steampunk_BlackIce_Feser_Swiftech_Radiator_Grills.html

Anybody know....or knows somebody who knows....or knows somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody who knows, whether these grills will fit on the side window? And are they sturdy or not? Tired of the banshee wail next to me whilst gaming.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/Steampunk_BlackIce_Feser_Swiftech_Radiator_Grills.html
> Anybody know....or knows somebody who knows....or knows somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody who knows, whether these grills will fit on the side window? And are they sturdy or not? Tired of the banshee wail next to me whilst gaming.


I don't see why it wouldn't fit as the window uses the standard 120x240mm fan locations.....I say get it as it would look awesome


----------



## LostRib

My front audio just stopped working. Is there a way to fix it or am I pretty much SOL?


----------



## dteg

man it's been a long time since ive been on this page or on OCN for that matter. anyways there is now a 3rd white scout (assuming noone else has done one since i left...) that i did a few months ago but just never got around to taking pictures of. i'll snap some tonight and upload them if i remember. i must admit it didn't come out perfectly but it was my first try and i did it in a bit of a hurry..


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Pics or it didnt happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could help you but I dont know the availiablility or prices of PSUs in the UK! Good luck mate!


I'll post the pics tommorow allright? the only problem is that the only camera I have is on my phone, not a particulary good one either.

by the way, does anyone know if the thermaltake a30 armor is good for the corsair h40?
I go to campzone every year, the the scout is just way to big to carry in a bag.


----------



## Aryan1171

As promised,

Here are some pictures from my Rig, forgive me for the bad quality, as my phone isn't very good at making pictures.


----------



## Xyrate

Do you keep your scout on its side?


----------



## Aryan1171

yeah, since the corsair h40 makes some weird sound when I put the case the way its supposed to be. however, I'm not going to send it back...


----------



## Aryan1171

allright, got some new pictures for you guys, sorry for the repost!


----------



## Kaneda13

finally got a chance to do one of the projects i've had waiting. i got a used GTX470 back plate from EK used off the forums, and wanted to install it on my air cooled card. after some research and trial and error, i found the screws shipped with the plate are M3 screws, however the air cooler uses M2 screws. i was able to get some M2 x 8mm screws with counter sunk heads (had to buy 50, so if anyone else wants to try this, let me know and i'll cut you a great deal on some screws). this also meant i need new washer to fit the M2 screws, finally found ones that are 0.032" thick (only had to buy 25 of these, again, see earlier if your trying this). i'm really happy with the way this turned out.

before:









after:









installed:









i know the pics are a bit blurry (wife left the memory card reader at her school, so i'll get better ones later)


----------



## LostRib

Anyone know how to fix the front audio headphone jack. Mine seems to have stopped working but the rest of the inputs do (mic, USB, etc). any ideas?


----------



## Aryan1171

that is epic, really want to do that too; how did you cut the metal?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> that is epic, really want to do that too; how did you cut the metal?


i only had to cut the notch in the bottom to fit around my ram sink, everything else is 100% stock.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Penguin? Where?


----------



## rudderz666

just ordered a Corsair HX620W Modular PSU any body know if this will work i wanna run the 24pin cable thou the bottom up the back and out the top like it is now with non modular PSU i had 1 given b4 and it was to short







(totaly diff make) hope its enuff watts as well


----------



## DireLeon2010

Recruitment time!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245&cm_sp=Cat_Computer_Cases-_-Spotlight-_-11-119-245

GO!!! GO!!! GO!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!! wheee.gif

Aw frack! No money! sad-smiley-002.gif


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Recruitment time!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245&cm_sp=Cat_Computer_Cases-_-Spotlight-_-11-119-245
> 
> GO!!! GO!!! GO!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!! wheee.gif
> 
> Aw frack! No money! sad-smiley-002.gif


dunno if a like it looks a bit odd lol mite just be me lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Recruitment time!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245&cm_sp=Cat_Computer_Cases-_-Spotlight-_-11-119-245
> 
> GO!!! GO!!! GO!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!! wheee.gif
> 
> Aw frack! No money! sad-smiley-002.gif


That's a good buy, I'm really surprised that it's on sale already.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Recruitment time!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245&cm_sp=Cat_Computer_Cases-_-Spotlight-_-11-119-245
> GO!!! GO!!! GO!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!! MOVE IT!!! wheee.gif
> Aw frack! No money! sad-smiley-002.gif


Why in the heck will they not do one with a window!? I WANT TO SHOW OFF MY INNSIDDDES!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> Penguin? Where?


Why is the ugly girl in front?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Why in the heck will they not do one with a window!? I WANT TO SHOW OFF MY INNSIDDDES!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> Penguin? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the ugly girl in front?
Click to expand...

A window is coming and a white version Called the Striker.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> A window is coming and a white version Called the Striker.


Oh really? I wish I didn't love my Scout so much because otherwise I would be all over that. I've been wanting a larger case but its just so hard to think about getting rid of my Scout!


----------



## llee8820

I'm thinking about getting this case. Compared to the Antec nine hundred two v3, which one is better?


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Oh really? I wish I didn't love my Scout so much because otherwise I would be all over that. I've been wanting a larger case but its just so hard to think about getting rid of my Scout!


Sell your scout to me!!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

I wonder if you could fit a X-Box or PS3 into this? Seems like a cool little HTPC case anywho. I hate not having $$$









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108236


----------



## SouthEastBlue

I see unfortunately that this thread has died off a little since I last visited... Shame it can't be forged into a mass Coolermaster 'Storm' owners club with the other cases also being fairly popular.

Anyway I decided to dig my old Storm Scout case out from storage so I could repaint the inside, and freshen it up a little. I plan on building a new computer this year hopefully so I thought it would be the best time to mod my case when it wasn't actually needed to house any components immediately.

It was already slightly modded but I think I'm planning on painting the insides orange so hopefully it comes out decent. The case was all primered up today so will be painted up by the end of this week, otherwise I will only have time in about 10 days from now. Will post some pics when I get it back up and running anyway!


----------



## Aryan1171

its true, this thread is dying..
How about everybody post more stuff like pictures, specs etc.
There are a lot of rigs without pics. on this thread;
I would love to see them!


----------



## DB006

Mine with custom stainless steel HD bay cover. 7970 still squeezed nicely in there


----------



## solara2xb

Hey Guys,

New to the forum but been a PC builder for many years. I just build My Lan PC and used the storm scout case. Here is my rig right now. I just finished her few days ago and still working on tweaking the wire management. May look into making some panels at the bottom to hide the extra cables from the PSU.

Here are some specs of my build:

Case: Cooler Master Storm Scout
MB: ASRock 970 Extreme 3
CPU: AMD FX 4100 Quad Core
GPU: XFX HD 6950
PSU: Cooler Master GX750
RAM: Corsair Vengenace 8GB DDR3 1600
HD: Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD (OS), Seagate Barracuda 1TB Sata3 (data drive)
Cooling: Replaced all the stock fans that came with the case to Cooler Master Sickle 120mm Front & Side Panel, 140mm Top
CPU Cooling: Corsair H60 in push/pull with Cooler Master Sickle 120mm (rear of case)
Optical Drive: Samsung DVD-RW

Some pics of the rig from my iphone, I will be getting better pics once I am all done tweaking her the way I want it..
Not a bad case for a LAN PC. Thought about water cooling the entire system but weight was a big factor for me. Most my other Rigs I have are all water cooled and those rigs are heavy.

Any comments are welcome!









By solara2xb at 2012-01-25








By solara2xb at 2012-01-25








By solara2xb at 2012-01-25


----------



## Aryan1171

nice rig!, you might want to do some cable managment though...
Also, kudos on the gpu, it really fits with the corsair cooler!


----------



## solara2xb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> nice rig!, you might want to do some cable managment though...
> Also, kudos on the gpu, it really fits with the corsair cooler!


Yea, Thats next in line.. I need to tweak it a little but which I will be working on over the next few weeks.. I am looking to maybe add a fan controller so I can slow down the fans when i don't need them at full speed.. I'll update as I do things to it here and there..


----------



## Aryan1171

awesome, looking forward to some new pictures


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006*
> 
> Mine with custom stainless steel HD bay cover. 7970 still squeezed nicely in there


Did you have to mod at all to get 7970 in there? I was thinking of getting one but not necessarily wanting to cut my case to make it fit.


----------



## DB006

All I had to do was slightly massage the overhanging lip from the bottom of the drive bays back on itself, and she was in!


----------



## jdmracer85

Here's my scout:


sorry about the quality, cellphone is all i had at the time.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmracer85*
> 
> Here's my scout:
> 
> 
> sorry about the quality, cellphone is all i had at the time.


I rikey! werr done.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006*
> 
> Mine with custom stainless steel HD bay cover. 7970 still squeezed nicely in there


Great cover and kudos on making the GPU fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By solara2xb at 2012-01-25


Nice start, clean up the cables and it will look amazing. Btw I love watercooled Scouts, it can take the weight if you can








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmracer85*
> 
> Here's my scout:
> 
> 
> sorry about the quality, cellphone is all i had at the time.


I really like the cover, mind sharing on what its made of?


----------



## jdmracer85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Great cover and kudos on making the GPU fit.
> Nice start, clean up the cables and it will look amazing. Btw I love watercooled Scouts, it can take the weight if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the cover, mind sharing on what its made of?


thanks, I used an old Asus graphics card box i had laying around.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Nice rigs gentlemen! Next time I'll post my complete build when I'm done.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Great cover and kudos on making the GPU fit.
> Nice start, clean up the cables and it will look amazing. Btw I love watercooled Scouts, it can take the weight if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the cover, mind sharing on what its made of?


I guess the box inside the box of a graphics card right?


----------



## SouthEastBlue

Here's my scout...



...Yes I know, looking rather naked indeed!









Was gonna paint the chassis orange, but seeing it in grey primer made me want it to stay that colour! So gonna grab some matt grey paint, and leave it similar to this.

Then on with the other bits and bobs that need doing such as a new window (original got cracked), black edging around the cut out fan sections, and probably gonna rebraid the case wiring again since I removed the old stuff as it wasn't as densely weaved as the MDPC stuff.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

^Wont quote the pics again, but these are all VERY nice builds!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*
> 
> Here's my scout...
> 
> ...Yes I know, looking rather naked indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was gonna paint the chassis orange, but seeing it in grey primer made me want it to stay that colour! So gonna grab some matt grey paint, and leave it similar to this.
> Then on with the other bits and bobs that need doing such as a new window (original got cracked), black edging around the cut out fan sections, and probably gonna rebraid the case wiring again since I removed the old stuff as it wasn't as densely weaved as the MDPC stuff.


OOH white scout, this should be great! Please keep posting pics








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*
> 
> I see unfortunately that this thread has died off a little since I last visited... Shame it can't be forged into a mass Coolermaster 'Storm' owners club with the other cases also being fairly popular.


I think this is the best idea I have heard in a while... I dont know how it would work though, would we have to start a totally new thread?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*
> 
> Here's my scout...


Welcome! I'm looking forward to seeing this, please keep us updated along the way








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*
> 
> I see unfortunately that this thread has died off a little since I last visited... Shame it can't be forged into a mass Coolermaster 'Storm' owners club with the other cases also being fairly popular.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the best idea I have heard in a while... I dont know how it would work though, would we have to start a totally new thread?
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it is not possible to merge threads, not to mention if you could, the nightmare it would be. On one hand it would be cool to see a CM Storm Club, on the other hand it may end up being counter productive with all the different cases clubs and information flow might be hard to follow or just doubled up. I'm thinking a CM Storm Owner's Showcase Thread, this way we all can see and admire each others cases and maybe introduce new ideas to the other owners clubs. Much like the Watercooling club is like, more of a show and tell thread, but we all try to help each other out.


----------



## The.Crusher

Hey Guys,

Nice builds! I have a Scout too and currently planning what to do with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*
> 
> Here's my scout...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Yes I know, looking rather naked indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was gonna paint the chassis orange, but seeing it in grey primer made me want it to stay that colour! So gonna grab some matt grey paint, and leave it similar to this.
> 
> Then on with the other bits and bobs that need doing such as a new window (original got cracked), black edging around the cut out fan sections, and probably gonna rebraid the case wiring again since I removed the old stuff as it wasn't as densely weaved as the MDPC stuff.


How did you removed the tool-less 5.25" drive rails? Did they break or it is possible to remove them without breaking?


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> I guess the box inside the box of a graphics card right?


yeah the box at your graphics cards,where you can find user manual and the cd.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*
> 
> Here's my scout...
> 
> ...Yes I know, looking rather naked indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was gonna paint the chassis orange, but seeing it in grey primer made me want it to stay that colour! So gonna grab some matt grey paint, and leave it similar to this.
> Then on with the other bits and bobs that need doing such as a new window (original got cracked), black edging around the cut out fan sections, and probably gonna rebraid the case wiring again since I removed the old stuff as it wasn't as densely weaved as the MDPC stuff.


That scout looks nice bare naked.







How you remove the quick released latches?


----------



## Aryan1171

I'm still thinking of painting my case... and since you guys are the pro's, plz give me a 101 on painting cases!


----------



## SouthEastBlue

To remove those latches push them slightly to the right, and put a flat screwdriver under the left side. Then when you push them back to the left, slightly push the latch away from the case and they just slide off.









Also I'm not painting my scout white (I already had done this previously to the internals, it's somewhere in this thread from page 2000 onwards). This time I was gonna go for orange, I even had the paint BUT I changed my mind and thought the scout looked so cool in grey primer (as in the pics) that I'm gonna paint it matt/satin grey instead.







Keeps slightly within the military theme of colours that way even if that's more to do with the navy!

Anyway I made some nice edging trim for the fan holes I cut out, which was pretty easy to do. I used an old aerial cable, cut the ends off, sliced into the skin on one end by about 2 inches then I pulled the internals out down the wire which made a very neat tear. I then cut the black cable skin it to size, and slotted it over the metal.













I also lightly wet sanded the outer sides to hopefully achieve a little better finish, but I left the internal surfaces as they were. I'm no pro painter by any means though, but really hoping this turns out good. Gonna think about braiding the case wires again soon too, to replace the old white braiding I had on there previously and that I've since removed.

No more updates for a week though since I'm working away.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> I'm still thinking of painting my case... and since you guys are the pro's, plz give me a 101 on painting cases!


http://www.overclock.net/t/874367/how-to-paint
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*
> 
> To remove those latches push them slightly to the right, and put a flat screwdriver under the left side. Then when you push them back to the left, slightly push the latch away from the case and they just slide off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm not painting my scout white (I already had done this previously to the internals, it's somewhere in this thread from page 2000 onwards). This time I was gonna go for orange, I even had the paint BUT I changed my mind and thought the scout looked so cool in grey primer (as in the pics) that I'm gonna paint it matt/satin grey instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeps slightly within the military theme of colours that way even if that's more to do with the navy!
> 
> Anyway I made some nice edging trim for the fan holes I cut out, which was pretty easy to do. I used an old aerial cable, cut the ends off, sliced into the skin on one end by about 2 inches then I pulled the internals out down the wire which made a very neat tear. I then cut the black cable skin it to size, and slotted it over the metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also lightly wet sanded the outer sides to hopefully achieve a little better finish, but I left the internal surfaces as they were. I'm no pro painter by any means though, but really hoping this turns out good. Gonna think about braiding the case wires again soon too, to replace the old white braiding I had on there previously and that I've since removed.
> 
> No more updates for a week though since I'm working away.


Very cool idea, +Rep


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/874367/how-to-paint
> Very cool idea, +Rep


thanks!


----------



## The.Crusher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*
> 
> To remove those latches push them slightly to the right, and put a flat screwdriver under the left side. Then when you push them back to the left, slightly push the latch away from the case and they just slide off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, it works like you said.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmracer85*
> 
> Here's my scout:


Gorgeous machine!


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006*
> 
> All I had to do was slightly massage the overhanging lip from the bottom of the drive bays back on itself, and she was in!


Nice. Now I'm tempted...


----------



## Cheaptrick

What do you think of my Scout window panel modding today? Not finished with it yet. Got to put special screws & a mesh screen so my 5 y.o. can't touch the fan blades.


----------



## GoodInk

Looks great


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> What do you think of my Scout window panel modding today? Not finished with it yet. Got to put special screws & a mesh screen so my 5 y.o. can't touch the fan blades.


Very nice! Is that an MNpctech grill?


----------



## Zhu8

My Sig Rig

















I need to get a tripod


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhu8*
> 
> My Sig Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a tripod


Looks good sort out your cables FTW









I AM a tripod......


----------



## Zhu8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Looks good sort out your cables FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM a tripod......


I can't find a way to get the audio for the front panel hidden
And I don't mean that kind of tripod


----------



## Zhu8

Well this is the best that cable management is going to get for me. Might have to make something to cover the HDD bay where all the power cables are.

Oh yeah, and may I please join the club?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Very nice! Is that an MNpctech grill?


Yes it is. It's really a very nice, sturdy fan grill. The only downside is it's very expensive for a fan grill (about $40 plus). I'm going to add another one very similar on the front of the case. I'm just waiting for it to get delivered.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhu8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is the best that cable management is going to get for me. Might have to make something to cover the HDD bay where all the power cables are.
> 
> Oh yeah, and may I please join the club?


You have all ready posted a pic of your Scout, just copy and paste the php code at the end of the first post in your sig.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhu8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is the best that cable management is going to get for me. Might have to make something to cover the HDD bay where all the power cables are.
> Oh yeah, and may I please join the club?


I think you can do better cable management than this bro. Try running most of the wires at the back of the motherboard. I managed to get mine almost hidden from plain sight.


----------



## hellphyre

New parts on the way.

Danger Den Aluminum Fillport - Fillport Color: Red Anodized 1/2"
XSPC RASA RX240 Highest Performance Radiator 1/2"
Enzotech High Flow Fittings G 1/4 Thread - 1/2" Barb
PrimoFlex Pro LRT Clear Tubing -7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD
Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 - POM 1/2" Barb
EK-DCP 4.0 (12V DC Water Pump) - 1/2"
IandH Silver KillCoils
XSPC Raystorm CPU Waterblock - Intel 1/2" Barb

Not gonna squeeze all that into my scout so...

NZXT Phantom Special Edition White/Red

It will look similar to this when its done but with all red/white led's.This guy is on OCN also.

Guess ill have to join the Phantom club guys...


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> New parts on the way.
> Danger Den Aluminum Fillport - Fillport Color: Red Anodized 1/2"
> XSPC RASA RX240 Highest Performance Radiator 1/2"
> Enzotech High Flow Fittings G 1/4 Thread - 1/2" Barb
> PrimoFlex Pro LRT Clear Tubing -7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD
> Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 - POM 1/2" Barb
> EK-DCP 4.0 (12V DC Water Pump) - 1/2"
> IandH Silver KillCoils
> XSPC Raystorm CPU Waterblock - Intel 1/2" Barb
> Not gonna squeeze all that into my scout so...
> NZXT Phantom Special Edition White/Red
> It will look similar to this when its done but with all red/white led's.This guy is on OCN also.
> Guess ill have to join the Phantom club guys...


The phantom is a great case. Gratz on the upgrades and feel free to stop in here once in awhile. This is still a great thread.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> New parts on the way.
> 
> Danger Den Aluminum Fillport - Fillport Color: Red Anodized 1/2"
> XSPC RASA RX240 Highest Performance Radiator 1/2"
> Enzotech High Flow Fittings G 1/4 Thread - 1/2" Barb
> PrimoFlex Pro LRT Clear Tubing -7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD
> Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 - POM 1/2" Barb
> EK-DCP 4.0 (12V DC Water Pump) - 1/2"
> IandH Silver KillCoils
> XSPC Raystorm CPU Waterblock - Intel 1/2" Barb
> 
> Not gonna squeeze all that into my scout so...
> 
> NZXT Phantom Special Edition White/Red
> 
> It will look similar to this when its done but with all red/white led's.This guy is on OCN also.
> 
> Guess ill have to join the Phantom club guys...


Remember once a Scout always a Scout. Looking over your list, you may want to reconsider the DD Aluminum Fillport. Any aluminum in your loop can cause corrosion. I'm not sure if the anodize will keep this from happening. I guess if you make sure the water level isn't high enough to touch it, you maybe safe.


----------



## hellphyre

Goodink, thanks for the heads up. I read about galvanic corrosion (I think thats what it is called) and didnt think the fillport would make a difference because it wasnt in contact with the loop. I will check levels and keep that in mind.

Thanks for the tip.









Ill post you guys some updates when i get it built if your interested,


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Goodink, thanks for the heads up. I read about galvanic corrosion (I think thats what it is called) and didnt think the fillport would make a difference because it wasnt in contact with the loop. I will check levels and keep that in mind.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill post you guys some updates when i get it built if your interested,


Always interested


----------



## Zhu8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I think you can do better cable management than this bro. Try running most of the wires at the back of the motherboard. I managed to get mine almost hidden from plain sight.


I can't get any more cables out of the cable management hole by the PSU. Well unless I'm going to plan on leaving the other side panel open perpetually.


----------



## Robilar

My media PC







(Portable thanks to handle)

2500k, 8 GB of RAM, 7 TB of hard drive space (currently), Asus 6850, Creative X-FI sound card, Asus P8Z68-M Pro motherboard, Corsair TX650M Power supply. Cooled by a Corsair H70 with Scythe AP-15's.

My only worry is I have a single sata port left so only one more hard drive. I'm going to have to swap out smaller drives for larger ones eventually once hard drive prices stabilze again.

I've crammed it so full of stuff it actually weighs a ton!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My media PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Portable thanks to handle)
> 2500k, 8 GB of RAM, 7 TB of hard drive space (currently), Asus 6850, Creative X-FI sound card, Asus P8Z68-M Pro motherboard, Corsair TX650M Power supply. Cooled by a Corsair H70 with Scythe AP-15's.
> My only worry is I have a single sata port left so only one more hard drive. I'm going to have to swap out smaller drives for larger ones eventually once hard drive prices stabilze again.
> I've crammed it so full of stuff it actually weighs a ton!


**Snip**

Thats alot of hard drives







sorting out the power and sata connections in the back of the case must have been a right pain!

Awesome job


----------



## darkstar585

I was tralling through the endless photo albums on my system earlier and managed to find a few photos of when i first got the scout.







Thought you guys may like a progression timeline to my current set up now:-

First install into the scout (Ga-880gm-ud2h board with AMD Athlon II X3 450)....now this is what i call cable management WINNING (joke)







Joined OCN the week of that photo.


First PSU broke, so i got a cheap replacement (still using it as well







) I decided to have a good attempt at some cable management...(This was the start of the obsession )


Next i overheated the PSU for having the case sat on the carpet







drastic solution came in the form of a set of castor wheels modified to bolt onto the case.


sometime later I performed the standard scout mod of a hard drive cover, PSU cover and clear window.



Ditched the 5770 in favour of the 5850....i had a nightmare of a job trying to get the sata cables to fit behind it!


Finally up to date with the z68x-ud5-b3 board and 2x 6850's







.I'm now the owner of a dremel, so I was able to perform some slight surgery to the case to re-position the 24 pin cable and notch the drive bay slightly to allow for my sata cables to pass through straight.

(modified the psu cover to hide 99% of the switch cables and usb cables.)



Jobs for the future include:- change colour of the Lights to blue and build this case extension( hopefully soon as i have got the materials now!







)



Well thats it for now hope you enjoyed my timeline


----------



## Robilar

Nicely done. My only real beef with the Scout is that without a door fan mounted, you really only have one intake fan (and that one threading air through the hard drive cage). I expect your paired 6850's are running pretty hot?


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Very nice! Is that an MNpctech grill?


Yes, and PPCs offers them here, http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27112


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nicely done. My only real beef with the Scout is that without a door fan mounted, you really only have one intake fan (and that one threading air through the hard drive cage). I expect your paired 6850's are running pretty hot?


Yeah When I first got them I was worried that they might get hot, but so far they have been OK but not brilliant. I hit 76c on the first card @ 1.2v on a 960/1400 overclock. That is with a custom fan profile that is only slightly higher then normal and around 72c on the second.

I have found that removing the blanking plate on the pci slot between the cards helps to cool it slightly but for the future I am planning on taking one of my cards into uni to digitally measure the chip layout so i can design and make a set of full cover water blocks for my non-ref 6850's.

Edit: forgot to mention that changing the TIM for MX5 helped shave 2-3c over stock and also seemed to delay the temperature increase and speed up the drop quite considerably.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*


How did you manage to get the back panel closed with that 24 pin going behind? I literally physically can't do that.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> I was tralling through the endless photo albums on my system earlier and managed to find a few photos of when i first got the scout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you guys may like a progression timeline to my current set up now:-
> 
> First install into the scout (Ga-880gm-ud2h board with AMD Athlon II X3 450)....now this is what i call cable management WINNING (joke)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joined OCN the week of that photo.
> 
> 
> First PSU broke, so i got a cheap replacement (still using it as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I decided to have a good attempt at some cable management...(This was the start of the obsession )
> 
> 
> Next i overheated the PSU for having the case sat on the carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drastic solution came in the form of a set of castor wheels modified to bolt onto the case.
> 
> 
> sometime later I performed the standard scout mod of a hard drive cover, PSU cover and clear window.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditched the 5770 in favour of the 5850....i had a nightmare of a job trying to get the sata cables to fit behind it!
> 
> 
> Finally up to date with the z68x-ud5-b3 board and 2x 6850's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .I'm now the owner of a dremel, so I was able to perform some slight surgery to the case to re-position the 24 pin cable and notch the drive bay slightly to allow for my sata cables to pass through straight.
> 
> (modified the psu cover to hide 99% of the switch cables and usb cables.)
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs for the future include:- change colour of the Lights to blue and build this case extension( hopefully soon as i have got the materials now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats it for now hope you enjoyed my timeline


Wow.. My dad saw this and said, " I miss those guys so much. Semper Fi. Do or Die."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Very nice! Is that an MNpctech grill?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and PPCs offers them here, http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27112
Click to expand...

I love Bill Owens Stuff. Great things are made in Minnasota.


*The Original CMSSC RIG.*

Inspired by Cold War and Bill Owen of MNPCTECH.COM


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My media PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Portable thanks to handle)
> 2500k, 8 GB of RAM, 7 TB of hard drive space (currently), Asus 6850, Creative X-FI sound card, Asus P8Z68-M Pro motherboard, Corsair TX650M Power supply. Cooled by a Corsair H70 with Scythe AP-15's.
> My only worry is I have a single sata port left so only one more hard drive. I'm going to have to swap out smaller drives for larger ones eventually once hard drive prices stabilze again.
> I've crammed it so full of stuff it actually weighs a ton!


lol you have the same cooler as me aswell as the exact same fans in push/pull, great setup


----------



## darrenwks

I need to know if MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II Radeon or ASUS HD 6950 DirectCU would fit into this case? :x


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrenwks*
> 
> I need to know if MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II Radeon or ASUS HD 6950 DirectCU would fit into this case? :x


If I'm right they both fit in the case. You might have to do some pushing or cutting though.


----------



## Aryan1171

Hey guys,

today I got a bunch of new stuff to build a pc for someones mother.
Although it's not a scout I still would like to show some pics.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> today I got a bunch of new stuff to build a pc for someones mother.
> Although it's not a scout I still would like to show some pics.


That is a great build.. I love using that Cooler Master Case. it has so many features and it is good that you did not use the PSU that comes with the case. I don't trust those, but that 430 Corsair is an Awesome choice. You look like you got it together.. or will have it all together soon enough. That is a Build that will last.

Great build.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrenwks*
> 
> I need to know if MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II Radeon or ASUS HD 6950 DirectCU would fit into this case? :x


The Asus 6950 is 1.1" longer than my Asus 6850 (pictured in my Scout above).


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> That is a great build.. I love using that Cooler Master Case. it has so many features and it is good that you did not use the PSU that comes with the case. I don't trust those, but that 430 Corsair is an Awesome choice. You look like you got it together.. or will have it all together soon enough. That is a Build that will last.
> Great build.


thanks a lot! I've already built it and delivered it; but taking some pictures shouldn't be too hard. I'll upload them as soon as possible.
btw. the total cost of this rig was only 308 euro's. ir can play crysis 2 on low with 30 fps.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Well....PSU is dead completely...I think my PSU kill my 3.5 hdd and my standar HDD (Im still not sure about the other one, cant test it because I just have my netbook right now)
> 
> I HOPE that was the only thing killed....I will cry if my mobo or GPU died too....it damage my Scout too
> 
> The PSU cables practically caught fire...I saw the flame trow the side panel of the scout....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> The PSU is a corsair TX650.....its just 9 months old
> 
> I need to contact the corsair REP on the forum...anyone know the nick??


so what happened with this?


----------



## jeffblute

As much as I love this case, it will be getting retired for the new NZXT Switch 810 case. Hmm, might have a side project for it, only time will tell.








Gotta keep them guns blazing


----------



## DireLeon2010

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Well....PSU is dead completely...I think my PSU kill my 3.5 hdd and my standar HDD (Im still not sure about the other one, cant test it because I just have my netbook right now)
> 
> I HOPE that was the only thing killed....I will cry if my mobo or GPU died too....it damage my Scout too
> 
> The PSU cables practically caught fire...I saw the flame trow the side panel of the scout....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> The PSU is a corsair TX650.....its just 9 months old
> 
> I need to contact the corsair REP on the forum...anyone know the nick??
Click to expand...





Yeah and, Holy Guacamole! What the frickin-frack happened!? A Corsair?









sigh Miss the old days. In that spirit I offer....a butt-ugly case!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517017


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

corsair isnt jesus like everyone thinks, lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


That cover is hot. Can't wait to see where you end up taking it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Well....PSU is dead completely...I think my PSU kill my 3.5 hdd and my standar HDD (Im still not sure about the other one, cant test it because I just have my netbook right now)
> 
> I HOPE that was the only thing killed....I will cry if my mobo or GPU died too....it damage my Scout too
> 
> The PSU cables practically caught fire...I saw the flame trow the side panel of the scout....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> The PSU is a corsair TX650.....its just 9 months old
> 
> I need to contact the corsair REP on the forum...anyone know the nick??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and, Holy Guacamole! What the frickin-frack happened!? A Corsair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh Miss the old days. In that spirit I offer....a butt-ugly case!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517017
Click to expand...

I remember he got a new PSU but can't remember if they fixed what it killed.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

just an fyi though, the guy on the corsair forums to talk to is ramguy, he's like an official rep i think







totally shocked that a corsair psu caught fire like that..


----------



## hellphyre

Hey guys, finished the Phantom swap and water cooled it. Here are some pics for you.


----------



## GoodInk

Looks great







How do you like it?


----------



## hellphyre

It's big... lol. I'm fairly happy aside from NZXT having crap fans in it. two of the three fans where broken when i got it. Ten degree drop in temps and it sounds like a fish tank.

Updated a bit, removed the Rad brackets and NZXT's rubbish 200mm fan that a few guys recommended.


----------



## Evil262

Hey guys, been a while. Thought I would share an updated picture of my scout with you. Spent a fair amount of time cleaning it up.



Still a few bits to do but im pleased with it at the moment.


----------



## Davayy

:O so so so jelly.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Hey guys, been a while. Thought I would share an updated picture of my scout with you. Spent a fair amount of time cleaning it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Still a few bits to do but im pleased with it at the moment.


You should be pleased, that looks sooo clean and smoth. Great pic too.


----------



## Evil262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You should be pleased, that looks sooo clean and smoth. Great pic too.


Thankyou!

As I said, couple more things to do, Like moving that temperature readout up a bit. (You might not have even seen it sitting in the bottom right of the window) And im going to Re-do the PSU shroud.


----------



## GoodInk

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Hey guys, been a while. Thought I would share an updated picture of my scout with you. Spent a fair amount of time cleaning it up.
> 
> Still a few bits to do but im pleased with it at the moment.


This is SO nice. Normally decals look kinda lame, but this one is so classy







keep us updated!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> so what happened with this?


Corsair replaced my PSU but not my drives :/


----------



## peaceful

Hai ... everyone, I'm a noob in this forum and it's my first post, plz write down your feedback on my Scout

System Specs :

Procie : i5 2500K
Mobo : As Rock Z68 X3 G3
VGA : HD5850 TF II
RAM : Corsair Dual Channel 8 GB
Soundcard : Creative X-Fi Fatality Gamer
PSU : Antec NeoPower 650 watt


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peaceful*
> 
> Hai ... everyone, I'm a noob in this forum and it's my first post, plz write down your feedback on my Scout
> System Specs :
> Procie : i5 2500K
> Mobo : As Rock Z68 X3 G3
> VGA : HD5850 TF II
> RAM : Corsair Dual Channel 8 GB
> Soundcard : Creative X-Fi Fatality Gamer
> PSU : Antec NeoPower 650 watt


That is a nice clean system man! welcome to the cmss thread!


----------



## GoodInk

I agree, one of the best looking Scouts I've seen. Welcome!


----------



## Aryan1171

As I promised: Here are some new pictures taken with a new camera.
There is still a lot to do. If anyone knows anything that will spice up my rig even more;
Please respond!





I've also ordered the Nexus Beamair for my H40. I think that will make it alot cooler to look at haha.


----------



## SouthEastBlue

Made some small progress on modifying this case by braiding the case wires. Accidentally broke off one of the legs from the LED from the PWR LED wire, so had to order a small replacement which is annoying.











Also was thinking of adding some carbon fibre look vinyl to some parts of the case, and thought something along the lines of this would look cool for a minimalistic design. Knocked this up quickly in photoshop. So I ordered 350mm x 450mm carbon fibre vinyl, and looking to get some perspex cut neatly (don't trust using a rotary tool as I always seem to melt it slightly).



Still need to paint the case after the initial coat of primer, but due to snow over the weekend I couldn't be bothered to venture out to B&Q to get any! Maybe I'll go get it tomorrow.


----------



## vercomtech

Hello again everyone! It's been ages since I posted in here, but it looks like I will be taking on two Scout builds (One for my wife, and one for my daughter) in the near future. Stay tuned!


----------



## rudderz666

Had a bit of time today so gave my Scout a new look now i finaly got my Modular psu (TIDYISH CABLES NOW XD) what ya cant see cant hurt ya








*RUDDERZ666 RIG*




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2188004
Low System temps too nice air flow happy with it







:thumb:


----------



## onda

Got this case a while back, first build in it with specs-
phenom 2 x6 1090t
ASUS gtx 560ti
caviar black 1tb
Kingston hyperx 8gb 1600mhz (which is blue, unfortunately)
ASUS M4a87td EVO
and a cooler master 750 watt PSU (non modular, which I really regret now too)

Going to be re wiring everything, and getting a new CPU cooler.

Right now, all the cable management is just... gross, with all the unused cables in front of the intake and an IDE dvd drive, which I'll be getting rid of too. So I wont be showing what it looks like now.
I'm running a stock cooler, which is what I want to upgrade, and I thought I'd be getting a corsair H60, and two extra case fans. I'm still undecided on the fans, probably getting either 2 silenX 120mm fans or 2 arctic cooling F12s. The F12s are twice as cheap, but a bit louder (5 dB) and white. While the silenXs are red and a bit quieter. http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/redirect...VFTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328557214&sr=8-1 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226042 unless someone has a better suggestion, I'll get either one of these.

Then I was thinking of how to set up all the fans, and what I thought was to have the bottom fan on the window as an exhaust, to get rid of all the hot air the 560ti makes, and then the upper one as an intake. Then I'd be putting the radiator of the H60 where the 120mm exhaust is now, and having the fan included with the case also attached to the H60. Good plan? anyone have a better idea?


----------



## Xyrate

Dumb question, anyone know where I can find different rivets for the side window? I kind of want something different then the standard black rivets that hold the side window. Thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> As I promised: Here are some new pictures taken with a new camera.
> There is still a lot to do. If anyone knows anything that will spice up my rig even more;
> Please respond!
> 
> I've also ordered the Nexus Beamair for my H40. I think that will make it alot cooler to look at haha.


Kinda hard to say with those pics, but I'd say cable extensions, some ram with nice heat sinks, HHD and PSU cover, a MB and CPU upgrade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*
> 
> Made some small progress on modifying this case by braiding the case wires. Accidentally broke off one of the legs from the LED from the PWR LED wire, so had to order a small replacement which is annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also was thinking of adding some carbon fibre look vinyl to some parts of the case, and thought something along the lines of this would look cool for a minimalistic design. Knocked this up quickly in photoshop. So I ordered 350mm x 450mm carbon fibre vinyl, and looking to get some perspex cut neatly (don't trust using a rotary tool as I always seem to melt it slightly).
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to paint the case after the initial coat of primer, but due to snow over the weekend I couldn't be bothered to venture out to B&Q to get any! Maybe I'll go get it tomorrow.


Looking great, sorry to here about the LED. How are the fingerss holding up? I know mine have been numb for 2 days now, just finished the 24 pin on my PSU. As for the CF if you plan on leaving the HDD cage out, cover the floor and back panel too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Hello again everyone! It's been ages since I posted in here, but it looks like I will be taking on two Scout builds (One for my wife, and one for my daughter) in the near future. Stay tuned!


Welcome back and remember once a Scout always a Scout







Are the build going to be different or mirror each other?Make sure you keep us posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> Had a bit of time today so gave my Scout a new look now i finaly got my Modular psu (TIDYISH CABLES NOW XD) what ya cant see cant hurt ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RUDDERZ666 RIG*
> [
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2188004
> Low System temps too nice air flow happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


You should get some new case feet to lift it up a tad, I be that bottom fan will move a ton more air. Or just put it on something to see if it helps first








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onda*
> 
> Got this case a while back, first build in it with specs-
> phenom 2 x6 1090t
> ASUS gtx 560ti
> caviar black 1tb
> Kingston hyperx 8gb 1600mhz (which is blue, unfortunately)
> ASUS M4a87td EVO
> and a cooler master 750 watt PSU (non modular, which I really regret now too)
> 
> Going to be re wiring everything, and getting a new CPU cooler.
> 
> Right now, all the cable management is just... gross, with all the unused cables in front of the intake and an IDE dvd drive, which I'll be getting rid of too. So I wont be showing what it looks like now.
> I'm running a stock cooler, which is what I want to upgrade, and I thought I'd be getting a corsair H60, and two extra case fans. I'm still undecided on the fans, probably getting either 2 silenX 120mm fans or 2 arctic cooling F12s. The F12s are twice as cheap, but a bit louder (5 dB) and white. While the silenXs are red and a bit quieter. http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/redirect...VFTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328557214&sr=8-1 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226042 unless someone has a better suggestion, I'll get either one of these.
> 
> Then I was thinking of how to set up all the fans, and what I thought was to have the bottom fan on the window as an exhaust, to get rid of all the hot air the 560ti makes, and then the upper one as an intake. Then I'd be putting the radiator of the H60 where the 120mm exhaust is now, and having the fan included with the case also attached to the H60. Good plan? anyone have a better idea?


I'm not a big fan, no pun intended, on the fans on the side window. They make a lot of noise, As far as fans are concerned, the ones you put on your rad, I would go with the AC's out of the two you picked. You should really check this thread out. Martinm put a ton of time and effort in to the tests. Keep in mind a good case fan doesn't always makes a good rad fan.
http://www.overclock.net/t/859483/round-6-fan-testing-working-thread
One last thing, don't mix and mach fans in push pull. If the specs are not close you will just slow one fan down and could case a really bad buffering noise. I like the idea that you are wanting to play with the fans configuration, I feel it's always a good idea to do. I know I have come up with some configurations that worked great and some would say you shouldn't do it like that, but the number don't lie. Make sure you post some pics one you get it sorted out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Dumb question, anyone know where I can find different rivets for the side window? I kind of want something different then the standard black rivets that hold the side window. Thanks!


That is a dumb question, just poking fun at you







I used screws on mine, I would try an auto store and see if they have any nice allen head bolts. If not check your local hardware store. Or you can order from here.
http://www.mnpctech.com/M4_radiator_grill_screws.html


----------



## rudderz666

Thats the next thing i just put it on the side to take pics just moved house so everything messy atm lol but thx for the heads up dude ill update wen i get them XD


----------



## peaceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> That is a nice clean system man! welcome to the cmss thread!


Thank u Aryan1171 for the comment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I agree, one of the best looking Scouts I've seen. Welcome!


Hai .. Goodlnk, really ? btw thank a lot ...


----------



## GoodInk

Yep I really like it, the wire looms fit this case perfect. About the only things you may want to look at is try to gloss up your covers. If you are having cooling problems you may want to put a fan in the 5.25" bays, the GPU is cutting you case in half blocking all the intake at from the front fan.


----------



## peaceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Yep I really like it, the wire looms fit this case perfect. About the only things you may want to look at is try to gloss up your covers. If you are having cooling problems you may want to put a fan in the 5.25" bays, the GPU is cutting you case in half blocking all the intake at from the front fan.


Thanks 4 feedback. as for cooling so far it's all ok except when i bump my procie to 5 Ghz. core#2 hits 81C / Corsair H60 ( i live in asia, one of hot countries where avg. ambient 35C ).

Here's picts of fans position ( lots but quiet enough ) and my i5 2500K at 5Ghz ( unluckly I had to stop at 3rd loop of IBT since 1 of cores touched 81C. lol.

green 14cm, blue 12cm, red 8cm and white 4cm*2



i5 2500K at 5Ghz


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Dumb question, anyone know where I can find different rivets for the side window? I kind of want something different then the standard black rivets that hold the side window. Thanks!


Try these guys out:

McMaster-Carr

They have just about anything you can think of when it comes to fabrication


----------



## The Red Dojo

Been quite a while since posting in here, been lurking for a while...

Anywho, my scout is dead. Moved to the UK in October, had it shipped and someone took a forklift to it during, got a great insurance payout to cover the damages plus upgrades and am working on the replacement, but I think I'll be moving on to a slightly more spacious case.

As the forklift hit from the front, I've got both side panels available if anyone wants them, the windowed panel has a solid clear piece with no vents, pristine with no marks. Also have the original window, still has the plastic sheet on it. Send me a message if interested in any or all. I'd ship to the UK for a pittance, but anywhere else and it'll cost a bit.










Edit***

Anybody know of a case these side panels fit on other than the scout? I seem to remember someone doing it a while back... If I have to do a hinge mod and cut out the tabs, so be it, I'm just trying to save money and keep from having to order more plexi and cut another side panel when I get my next case...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Dumb question, anyone know where I can find different rivets for the side window? I kind of want something different then the standard black rivets that hold the side window. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Try these guys out:
> 
> McMaster-Carr
> 
> They have just about anything you can think of when it comes to fabrication
Click to expand...

Good call
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*
> 
> Been quite a while since posting in here, been lurking for a while...
> 
> Anywho, my scout is dead. Moved to the UK in October, had it shipped and someone took a forklift to it during, got a great insurance payout to cover the damages plus upgrades and am working on the replacement, but I think I'll be moving on to a slightly more spacious case.
> 
> As the forklift hit from the front, I've got both side panels available if anyone wants them, the windowed panel has a solid clear piece with no vents, pristine with no marks. Also have the original window, still has the plastic sheet on it. Send me a message if interested in any or all. I'd ship to the UK for a pittance, but anywhere else and it'll cost a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit***
> 
> Anybody know of a case these side panels fit on other than the scout? I seem to remember someone doing it a while back... If I have to do a hinge mod and cut out the tabs, so be it, I'm just trying to save money and keep from having to order more plexi and cut another side panel when I get my next case...


Now that sucks.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Now that sucks.


Meh, upgrading to a bigger case and a 6950 because of it so it's not too bad, more sucks because I've been forced onto this crap laptop for going on 3 months now and still haven't had a chance to play Skyrim.

Now THAT sucks.


----------



## onda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not a big fan, no pun intended, on the fans on the side window. They make a lot of noise, As far as fans are concerned, the ones you put on your rad, I would go with the AC's out of the two you picked. You should really check this thread out. Martinm put a ton of time and effort in to the tests. Keep in mind a good case fan doesn't always makes a good rad fan.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/859483/round-6-fan-testing-working-thread
> One last thing, don't mix and mach fans in push pull. If the specs are not close you will just slow one fan down and could case a really bad buffering noise. I like the idea that you are wanting to play with the fans configuration, I feel it's always a good idea to do. I know I have come up with some configurations that worked great and some would say you shouldn't do it like that, but the number don't lie. Make sure you post some pics one you get it sorted out.
> 
> thanks for the help. Yea you got me doubting putting the fans on the side door for now... I'll maybe just get the H60, and see if that helps cool the GPU too, now it's getting 30 degrees on idle and it went up to 80 on full load with furmark. Honestly the CPU is the bigger problem, it's about 50 degrees on idle. (can't remember what it goes up to on full load ATM) any other places I could maybe add some fans? Up to screwing some bits off, not really wanting to do any permanent damage though. Oh and, PWM means that I could hook the fans up to my motherboard and control them from speedfan or whatever right?


----------



## onda

I see I accidentally quoted something that was never said, and especially not by the person I was quoting. My mistake.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Try these guys out:
> McMaster-Carr
> They have just about anything you can think of when it comes to fabrication


Great Link sir.... Thanks!!!







Hope you don't mind but I'm posting this link in
another thread... Rep+ to sir.....


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Great Link sir.... Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind but I'm posting this link in
> another thread... Rep+ to sir.....


Thx for the rep and by all means - share the knowledge


----------



## SouthEastBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peaceful*
> 
> Thanks 4 feedback. as for cooling so far it's all ok except when i bump my procie to 5 Ghz. core#2 hits 81C / Corsair H60 ( i live in asia, one of hot countries where avg. ambient 35C ).
> Here's picts of fans position ( lots but quiet enough ) and my i5 2500K at 5Ghz ( unluckly I had to stop at 3rd loop of IBT since 1 of cores touched 81C. lol.
> green 14cm, blue 12cm, red 8cm and white 4cm*2
> 
> i5 2500K at 5Ghz


Have you tried reversing the fan direction on your H60? Heard a lot of people get slightly better temps pulling cooler air into the case through the rad via the back of the case, and using just the top for exhaust.

Not sure how that setup would work in a Storm Scout though, or in a hot country. But if the air outside the case is cooler than the air in it, then it should work.


----------



## peaceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*
> 
> Have you tried reversing the fan direction on your H60? Heard a lot of people get slightly better temps pulling cooler air into the case through the rad via the back of the case, and using just the top for exhaust.
> Not sure how that setup would work in a Storm Scout though, or in a hot country. But if the air outside the case is cooler than the air in it, then it should work.


Thanks ... I've considered it but to what I feel that temp inside the case, when idle, is cooler than my room temp. Anyway i'm going to give it a try when i have spare times.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

i just ordered these for my case, i know i know, extremely long, but i do have a plan, hopefully









Clicky


----------



## GoodInk

I for see new pics soon







I would like to know how you like them too.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I for see new pics soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know how you like them too.


yep i shall take some pics once i've got them set up and i'm happy with the way it all looks, i almost bought the same strip of lights from ebay for £10 more than scan sell them for! i was like omg people on ebay should be undercutting etailers if anything


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> yep i shall take some pics once i've got them set up and i'm happy with the way it all looks, i almost bought the same strip of lights from ebay for £10 more than scan sell them for! i was like omg people on ebay should be undercutting etailers if anything


Those look very nice! Ive noticed that too, people selling on ebay for more than normal retailers, people go to ebay for deals dont they?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Those look very nice! Ive noticed that too, people selling on ebay for more than normal retailers, people go to ebay for deals dont they?


well yeah! thats why i checked ebay first, when i saw the price i thought noooo i shall not be ripped off







here's hoping i have some pics for you guys tomorrow


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> yep i shall take some pics once i've got them set up and i'm happy with the way it all looks, i almost bought the same strip of lights from ebay for £10 more than scan sell them for! i was like omg people on ebay should be undercutting etailers if anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those look very nice! Ive noticed that too, people selling on ebay for more than normal retailers, people go to ebay for deals dont they?
Click to expand...

ebay is more like a search engine for the ebay etailers now, not like the good old days of people trying to start an etailer


----------



## Cheaptrick

Hey peeps! I just like to show you pics of what I'm modding on my day off today. I got me a nice sniper fan grill for my front intake fan. I also replaced the mesh screen in front of my Scout case with a thin sheet of metal & painted it black.


I tried putting the sniper fan grill in front of the front cover but it's just too much to look at. I got multiple stuff in the front bays which doesn't help. I decided that the best approach to modding the front intake fan is to put the fan grill at the back of the front cover to give it a minimalistic look.


I still need to glue this u molding next time. It's looking good so far I guess (might not be in this pics but it looks really cool especially in the dark).


I still need to file a little bet the 3.5 inch drive bay hole to completely keep the sound card controller in place.

I'm almost done with modding this case. Maybe next time I can mode the (2) USB 2.0 ports to USB 3.0 ports. I got myself a Plast-Aid repair plastic to mold the ports .Can't seems to find someone here modding the ports so I get some cues as to the best approach in modding those USB ports. Maybe you can help me guys.

I hope you like my modding.


----------



## GoodInk

Very cool


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Very cool


Thanks bro. You seem to be the only one that likes my amateur mods.


----------



## GoodInk

I won't blow smoke up your butt, I think the paint could be nicer, but the fab work looks great. We all have to start somewhere, heck you should see my first attempt at sleeving I'm doing. If you didn't know better, you would think it looks amazing, but to us OCN'ers, it looks like crap, lol.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Modding is not an easy job. It took me a long time planning how to mode the front intake fan as well as cutting the metal sheet cover. I only have a Dremel tool. Not like other hardcore moders with multiple stuff. Some moders got these program in computer where they can make blueprints of the mod. I only got a ruler, pencil & paper to draw a plan & mark the area to cut.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

and the fun of positioning begins at some point today..










+rep for scan though, ordered them before 12 in the afternoon and they arrived at just after 9am this morning, first time i've ever bought something from them


----------



## AliasOfMyself

i apologize in advance for the poor image quality, i kept the surrounding lighting low on purpose so i could show just how bright the led strip is, and by god it's so bright! i may move them again, not decided yet, but here's some pics


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Modding is not an easy job. It took me a long time planning how to mode the front intake fan as well as cutting the metal sheet cover. I only have a Dremel tool. Not like other hardcore moders with multiple stuff. Some moders got these program in computer where they can make blueprints of the mod. I only got a ruler, pencil & paper to draw a plan & mark the area to cut.


So true, I probably spend more time than anything just planing and measuring, then replaning and measuring more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> i apologize in advance for the poor image quality, i kept the surrounding lighting low on purpose so i could show just how bright the led strip is, and by god it's so bright! i may move them again, not decided yet, but here's some pics


I like, but wow looks like you could light your house with it.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> I like, but wow looks like you could light your house with it.


That LED strip probably can best be placed around the edges of the acrylic window to hide it so only minimal light brights up so it won't be too much to look at.


----------



## GoodInk

I think Enigma may never get knocked off the top of this list.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I like, but wow looks like you could light your house with it.


lol i'm tempted to get another set in a few weeks so i can put them on the back of the inside too, but it may be overkill, as it is 4 UV cathodes and this beastish smd led strip is enough probably lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> That LED strip probably can best be placed around the edges of the acrylic window to hide it so only minimal light brights up so it won't be too much to look at.


sadly not.. its a strip, it wont bend around like that, it's only bendable in two directions, not all directions like the NZXT lights i've seen around(i wanted those but couldnt find any in the uk in UV lol), and besides i am pretty fond of being able to see the lighting in my case, since i'm showing 3 out of 4 of my cathodes aswell







and some of the strip is hidden at the top of the case also!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I like, but wow looks like you could light your house with it.
> 
> 
> 
> lol i'm tempted to get another set in a few weeks so i can put them on the back of the inside too, but it may be overkill, as it is 4 UV cathodes and this beastish smd led strip is enough probably lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> That LED strip probably can best be placed around the edges of the acrylic window to hide it so only minimal light brights up so it won't be too much to look at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sadly not.. its a strip, it wont bend around like that, it's only bendable in two directions, not all directions like the NZXT lights i've seen around(i wanted those but couldnt find any in the uk in UV lol), and besides i am pretty fond of being able to see the lighting in my case, since i'm showing 3 out of 4 of my cathodes aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some of the strip is hidden at the top of the case also!
Click to expand...

I would stay away from the NZXT ones, mine didn't last 4 months


----------



## Evil262

One of my white cathodes lasted a grand total of 4 hours.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Hey peeps! I just like to show you pics of what I'm modding on my day off today. I got me a nice sniper fan grill for my front intake fan. I also replaced the mesh screen in front of my Scout case with a thin sheet of metal & painted it black.
> I hope you like my modding.


Love it! I want to get a sheet of metal llke that for my scout too!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


I like very much







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> One of my white cathodes lasted a grand total of 4 hours.


haha I would be pissed!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> One of my white cathodes lasted a grand total of 4 hours.


Ouch!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> I like very much


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> One of my white cathodes lasted a grand total of 4 hours.


one pair of my cathodes is a good 6 months older than the other pair, and i've had the older pair for nearly a year and a half now, couple that with me using them on my sound controller and i have me some very good long lasting cathodes, made by sharkoon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I would stay away from the NZXT ones, mine didn't last 4 months


well i hope my phobya ones last, i'm already pretty darn attached to them lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> Hey troops, I have a PM in to the mods to see if I can get the club php link fixed on page 1. You folks have been doing an awesome job keeping the club going. I'm proud and I now E is proud as well. I'm still looking for someone to take over the thread and give us the leadership we all deserve. *If any of you left over old timers want the job, PM me and I'll make the arrangements. I'm not into giving excuses, but life has dealt me heavy blow this past year leaving me burned out on everything except my my kids and discharging my firearms for stress relief.*
> 
> Keep up the good work kids and keep those scout mods coming.


I'm not sure if any of you have noticed but Rockr69 was last online 12/8/11. I was hoping someone would step up to take his place. I stated earlier I would take over, but the only thing is I'm in the Air Force and could possibly have to pack my bags with out a word and would be gone. I have contacted the mods and told them I would put the word out again to see if anyone wants to step up and take over this epic club we have. If one one wants it I'll stand up and take it over. If for some reason I just stop showing my face around here I hope some will do what I'm doing now so this thread can live on and stay fresh.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

well i've discovered a small grievance with the phobya light strip, the 3m double sided tape they supply sticks perfectly fine to the interior of my case, but it refuses to stay stuck to the back of the light strip itself, and i don't want to glue them in because that'd just make them hard to remove without breaking them etc, so for now i've managed to use two cable ties to keep it still! i was pretty annoyed when i booted my rig up today to find they'd come unstuck lol

with regards to the whole club leader situation, if need be i can offer my services as a backup/stand-in for you GI, meaning if you need to be away, i'll take the reins while you're gone, just an idea ofcourse, i want to help but i can't on a full time basis, my own life is all over the place right now


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://worlds.zachwhalen.net/sites/worlds.zachwhalen.net/files/1155341618648.jpg



It has some nice parts inside tho


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://worlds.zachwhalen.net/sites/worlds.zachwhalen.net/files/1155341618648.jpg
> 
> It has some nice parts inside tho


awww that's pretty cute really


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think Enigma may never get knocked off the top of this list.


Ya I'm still confused as to why he was banned, Noone will give me a straight answer. Doubt anyone will top that number of posts anytime soon lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> well i've discovered a small grievance with the phobya light strip, the 3m double sided tape they supply sticks perfectly fine to the interior of my case, but it refuses to stay stuck to the back of the light strip itself, and i don't want to glue them in because that'd just make them hard to remove without breaking them etc, so for now i've managed to use two cable ties to keep it still! i was pretty annoyed when i booted my rig up today to find they'd come unstuck lol
> with regards to the whole club leader situation, if need be i can offer my services as a backup/stand-in for you GI, meaning if you need to be away, i'll take the reins while you're gone, just an idea ofcourse, i want to help but i can't on a full time basis, my own life is all over the place right now


I always use velcro for cathodes and led strips, Makes them alot easier to remove. Whoever ends up being leader has my support!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://worlds.zachwhalen.net/sites/worlds.zachwhalen.net/files/1155341618648.jpg
> 
> It has some nice parts inside tho


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p*
> 
> I always use velcro for cathodes and led strips, Makes them alot easier to remove. Whoever ends up being leader has my support!


maybe i could buy some thin lengths of velcro and glue one part to the strip, nothing will stick to it if the 3M tape won't stick, the cathodes that are vertical in my case are held on with velcro, but the ones laying flat don't have or need anything to keep them in place, makes taking my psu cover off a bit quicker!

and i second you on whoever gets leader


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://worlds.zachwhalen.net/sites/worlds.zachwhalen.net/files/1155341618648.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> It has some nice parts inside tho


Oops! meant to link this....









http://www.frys.com/product/6775155?site=saC%20Computer%20Podod4


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Ouch!


Mine is worse; I bought them in the city centre.
Tucked them in my back, and went home.
When I came home they were already broken!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> well i've discovered a small grievance with the phobya light strip, the 3m double sided tape they supply sticks perfectly fine to the interior of my case, but it refuses to stay stuck to the back of the light strip itself, and i don't want to glue them in because that'd just make them hard to remove without breaking them etc, so for now i've managed to use two cable ties to keep it still! i was pretty annoyed when i booted my rig up today to find they'd come unstuck lol
> 
> with regards to the whole club leader situation, if need be i can offer my services as a backup/stand-in for you GI, meaning if you need to be away, i'll take the reins while you're gone, just an idea ofcourse, i want to help but i can't on a full time basis, my own life is all over the place right now


I second the velcro. That sounds like a good idea, Commander and Vice Commander. I will leave it open for a week.


----------



## Cheaptrick

I like it sturdy so I recommend using screws.


----------



## DireLeon2010

R.I.P. Whitney Houston. Not meaning any disrespect for the dead but....GAWDS!!! I'm going to be hearing THAT song again!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again.........


----------



## Aryan1171

I feel like I am the only one who checks this thread out several times a day..
what could possibly be the reason that this thread is dying?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> I feel like I am the only one who checks this thread out several times a day..
> what could possibly be the reason that this thread is dying?


well, this case is well over a year old (almost 2 for that matter), so as current members move to another case, there aren't many new members buying it and joining up.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> I feel like I am the only one who checks this thread out several times a day..
> what could possibly be the reason that this thread is dying?


It has its ups and downs. Right after Christmas is always a hot time with a lot of new members and updates to peoples rigs. Then it slows down for awhile, but it will start to pick back up in a couple months once people start working on updating their rigs again. You should have seen this thread when I first joined, we could have had our own forum here. We were hitting about 20-30 posts daily for months. It was hard to keep up sometimes, lol.


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> I feel like I am the only one who checks this thread out several times a day..
> what could possibly be the reason that this thread is dying?


lol... I actually check it several times a day as well but I don't tend to post much anymore. I will take some pictures of my rig tonight and post tho!


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> lol... I actually check it several times a day as well but I don't tend to post much anymore. I will take some pictures of my rig tonight and post tho!


Yeah please do that.. I really look forward to it!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> I feel like I am the only one who checks this thread out several times a day..
> what could possibly be the reason that this thread is dying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... I actually check it several times a day as well but I don't tend to post much anymore. I will take some pictures of my rig tonight and post tho!
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> I feel like I am the only one who checks this thread out several times a day..
> what could possibly be the reason that this thread is dying?


Belieeeeeeeeevvve Me brother, you are not the only one...







We are all here, just say (In the back-ground of thing's)...
Your a Good Standing member of 'The CMSSC; Aryan.....And 'Aryan', if no one here has your back; I DO.........
But no worry's bud... We all help out and cover each other... That's what make's us such a Great club. We hold each other
with a little more regard to one another!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







'UNDERSTAND"?????


----------



## Davayy

Maybe i should start posting some pics, Currently replacing the stock fans with some gentle typhoon's. Any help getting the back exhaust out, can't get the top panel off despite reading the tips on here.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Maybe i should start posting some pics, Currently replacing the stock fans with some gentle typhoon's. Any help getting the back exhaust out, can't get the top panel off despite reading the tips on here.


We always want pics. Did you check this post out?
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/16400#post_11788521

If so about the pop the top off part, pop the top half of the handle off then you can get to the last screws to remove the bottom half of the handle (metal part)


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Belieeeeeeeeevvve Me brother, you are not the only one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all here, just say (In the back-ground of thing's)...
> Your a Good Standing member of 'The CMSSC; Aryan.....And 'Aryan', if no one here has your back; I DO.........
> But no worry's bud... We all help out and cover each other... That's what make's us such a Great club. We hold each other
> with a little more regard to one another!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'UNDERSTAND"?????


whoa, that means a lot to me, thanks for that.
although i'm relatively new here, i'm planning to keep my scout
for a long time which means that i will be trying to as active as possible on this thread.

this is a awesome thread, let's keep it that way!

btw: a friend of mine also bought the scout case after i recommended it to him.
expect his activity soon. you can see some teasers in my albums under the name zyco-blue.


----------



## DB006

I wont be going anywhere soon, had my Scout for nearly 2 years and have squeezed a 7970 in. The only case I would ever consider moving too would be a Silverstone RV02 in white, but my side window would be against the wall - I'll stick with the Scout


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> although i'm relatively new here, i'm planning to keep my scout
> for a long time which means that i will be trying to as active as possible on this thread.
> this is a awesome thread, let's keep it that way!


Me too! Still loving my scout, and got more mods planned for it, just need more monies and more time at home instead of university. I hope to keep this thread alive too, I should check more often! But like someone said, people are moving on from this case, it does have very limited options for watercooling, and with things like the H100 coming out, there are more and more reason to move on from this case







. UNLESS of course, you are a modder like us









Also, does anyone know good places that can cut acrylic based on drawings/CAD etc? I am going to need to have some precision cut for my mod, but it has to be big, like 18x18. Any ideas?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> btw: a friend of mine also bought the scout case after i recommended it to him.
> expect his activity soon. you can see some teasers in my albums under the name zyco-blue.


We have a recruiter








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> although i'm relatively new here, i'm planning to keep my scout
> for a long time which means that i will be trying to as active as possible on this thread.
> this is a awesome thread, let's keep it that way!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Still loving my scout, and got more mods planned for it, just need more monies and more time at home instead of university. I hope to keep this thread alive too, I should check more often! But like someone said, people are moving on from this case, it does have very limited options for watercooling, and with things like the H100 coming out, there are more and more reason to move on from this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . UNLESS of course, you are a modder like us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know good places that can cut acrylic based on drawings/CAD etc? I am going to need to have some precision cut for my mod, but it has to be big, like 18x18. Any ideas?
Click to expand...

I looked in the Artisan forum, there is guy the does laser cutting, but he can only do 12 x 18. I did a google search and found these guys, their prices sound reasonable. Are we going to get more detail or are you going to make us wait?

http://customlasercutting.com/


----------



## DireLeon2010

*HAPPY B-DAY! And Happy Centennial Arizona!!!*


----------



## Cheaptrick

I'm also a newbie on this Scout forum. I really like the Scout. I can afford to buy a more expensive pc case but I choose this case as my primary case as it fits to what I was looking for... a mid-ATX case cheap enough to mod or destroy in the process, light enough to carry using the handle & it also got the looks. I'm very traditional with my choice. I don't like flashy acrylic cases or huge cases the size of a small refrigerator.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> I looked in the Artisan forum, there is guy the does laser cutting, but he can only do 12 x 18. I did a google search and found these guys, their prices sound reasonable. Are we going to get more detail or are you going to make us wait?
> http://customlasercutting.com/


I was planning to have the words "Silent Scout" made of acrylic place in front of my pc case with red LED light. You think they can do it?



I want it to look like this...


Though I got an idea... Cut the word "Silent Scout" on the front metal sheet & put a piece of red acylic in the back connected to a red LED light.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

yeah i check this thread several times a day also







i sorta have to since my thread subscription notification doesn't actually work anymore, it broke a few weeks back and no amount of redoing it has made it work again


----------



## Aryan1171

Now that's more like it!

I bought the cm megaflow 200 yesterday knowing that it wouldn't fit
so I made it fit without any cutting or so. It's got great properties,
cools very well and looks awesome in almost every case!



Once again I apologize for the bad-ass quality foto's my camera makes.


----------



## Aryan1171

By the way,
I was wondering how you earn flames?
I've tried looking on the website but couldn't find anything regarding flames
or Rep. Neither did I find anything about custom titles.
Help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Davayy

Meh, lighting was a pain and i cba to take another one. That is the best cable management i can do, back barely goes on







.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I looked in the Artisan forum, there is guy the does laser cutting, but he can only do 12 x 18. I did a google search and found these guys, their prices sound reasonable. Are we going to get more detail or are you going to make us wait?
> http://customlasercutting.com/


hmm, thanks, I will check them out! Im sticking to acrylic to save money and weight, I hope it will still look nice







. Well the thing is, I dont even know exactly what Im gonna do yet, got plenty of ideas though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I'm also a newbie on this Scout forum. I really like the Scout. I can afford to buy a more expensive pc case but I choose this case as my primary case as it fits to what I was looking for... a mid-ATX case cheap enough to mod or destroy in the process, light enough to carry using the handle & it also got the looks. I'm very traditional with my choice. I don't like flashy acrylic cases or huge cases the size of a small refrigerator.


This is EXACTLY how i felt, not fun to build in a caselabs case, no work, not hard at all, and bigger than a fridge!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I was planning to have the words "Silent Scout" made of acrylic place in front of my pc case with red LED light. You think they can do it?
> 
> Though I got an idea... Cut the word "Silent Scout" on the front metal sheet & put a piece of red acylic in the back connected to a red LED light.


Yea, I would think they would be able to do that, it would look sweet too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Now that's more like it!
> I bought the cm megaflow 200 yesterday knowing that it wouldn't fit
> so I made it fit without any cutting or so. It's got great properties,
> cools very well and looks awesome in almost every case!
> 
> Once again I apologize for the bad-ass quality foto's my camera makes.


Better pics please, I gotta see this!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> By the way,
> I was wondering how you earn flames?
> I've tried looking on the website but couldn't find anything regarding flames
> or Rep. Neither did I find anything about custom titles.
> Help is greatly appreciated!


Flames are earned by getting to certain milestones with rep. 25 is your first flame, 100 is your second etc. There is the little +rep button under each post. If the post was helpful or the person tried to help you, you give them rep. People dont use it enough IMO. I will try to find the link to the guide for it, but thats the basics!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> 
> Meh, lighting was a pain and i cba to take another one. That is the best cable management i can do, back barely goes on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


VERY good cable management for a scout, looks real nice!


----------



## Hursty

Here is, is my scout, I'll post another tonight of the full thing, i just snapped one of the Cooler.

But I'm wondering about upgrading my cooling, its seems that the stock fans are 60cfm and 44cfm and i'm not sure about the top, but i can barely feel the air coming out from the top. So i am considering getting 3 new fans in the 150 cfm range and a fan controller so i can set them to quite mode for when i'm not gaming. Any suggestions, the site i will be using is NCIX.ca since if i order before 5pm today i will get it tomorrow, since they are only a ferry ride away from me.

I know the rear, and front need to be sleeve and the top needs to be bearing, Also i need the 8pin cpu extender, but they are out of stock so my cable will still be running over my motherboard









-edit
PS: Has anyone modded the V8 cooler to work with the power switch? I assume it won't be hard but I'm not sure since it plugs into the motherboard


----------



## Davayy

Are you sure you can't pull that cpu 8pin through the back, i have done and still have quite a lot of slack left in it.


----------



## Hursty

Yeah i tried running it though the back but the cable seems to be just a inch short for it to go around the back, I don't see a problem where its running but looks ugly so when i can I'm getting a extender to run it behind and up over.


----------



## Davayy

Fair enough, probably just a difference in PSU cable lengths.


----------



## solara2xb

I have mine ran thru the back also... The Cooler Master GX750 had super long cables...
I would get a cheap extension like the NZXT 8pin or 4pin for about $6-8 bucks on amazon and hide that cable.


----------



## Davayy

I kinda enjoy trying to get the cable management looking fairly nice on this case, like its so hard to make it clean, it's a nice challenge as strange as it sounds. Yeah you can get an 800D or 600T with a million and one grommited holes, but why would you want it that easy? You get a satisfaction when that back panel goes on. Anyone else?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> But I'm wondering about upgrading my cooling, its seems that the stock fans are 60cfm and 44cfm and i'm not sure about the top, but i can barely feel the air coming out from the top. So i am considering getting 3 new fans in the 150 cfm range and a fan controller so i can set them to quite mode for when i'm not gaming.
> -edit
> PS: Has anyone modded the V8 cooler to work with the power switch? I assume it won't be hard but I'm not sure since it plugs into the motherboard


Thats what I do, then just turn em down when you dont need the power







. Cant help you with the modded v8 cooler though. If you figure it out let us know though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> I kinda enjoy trying to get the cable management looking fairly nice on this case, like its so hard to make it clean, it's a nice challenge as strange as it sounds. Yeah you can get an 800D or 600T with a million and one grommited holes, but why would you want it that easy? You get a satisfaction when that back panel goes on. Anyone else?


This is exactly why I have kept my scout! Way too big of cases, way to easy to build in, ANYONE can use those grommetted holes, and EVERYONE has done it. I dont even look at 800D or TJ07 builds anymore, everything has been done before.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> I looked in the Artisan forum, there is guy the does laser cutting, but he can only do 12 x 18. I did a google search and found these guys, their prices sound reasonable. Are we going to get more detail or are you going to make us wait?
> http://customlasercutting.com/
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning to have the words "Silent Scout" made of acrylic place in front of my pc case with red LED light. You think they can do it?
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to look like this...
> 
> 
> Though I got an idea... Cut the word "Silent Scout" on the front metal sheet & put a piece of red acylic in the back connected to a red LED light.
Click to expand...

I bet that would work and look sick too. Now get modding and post up some pics








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> yeah i check this thread several times a day also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sorta have to since my thread subscription notification doesn't actually work anymore, it broke a few weeks back and no amount of redoing it has made it work again


Could be worse, my read last post didn't work before the update, drove me nuts, and this was when we were posting 20-30 posts daily. Have you posted about it in the Platform Launch Help and Discussion section? You are not the only one having the problem.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1210205/another-subcribiton-emails-stoped
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Now that's more like it!
> 
> I bought the cm megaflow 200 yesterday knowing that it wouldn't fit
> so I made it fit without any cutting or so. It's got great properties,
> cools very well and looks awesome in almost every case!
> 
> Better lighting so we can see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I apologize for the bad-ass quality foto's my camera makes.


Better lighting so we can see it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> 
> Meh, lighting was a pain and i cba to take another one. That is the best cable management i can do, back barely goes on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Looks good to me.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is, is my scout, I'll post another tonight of the full thing, i just snapped one of the Cooler.
> 
> But I'm wondering about upgrading my cooling, its seems that the stock fans are 60cfm and 44cfm and i'm not sure about the top, but i can barely feel the air coming out from the top. So i am considering getting 3 new fans in the 150 cfm range and a fan controller so i can set them to quite mode for when i'm not gaming. Any suggestions, the site i will be using is NCIX.ca since if i order before 5pm today i will get it tomorrow, since they are only a ferry ride away from me.
> 
> I know the rear, and front need to be sleeve and the top needs to be bearing, Also i need the 8pin cpu extender, but they are out of stock so my cable will still be running over my motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -edit
> PS: Has anyone modded the V8 cooler to work with the power switch? I assume it won't be hard but I'm not sure since it plugs into the motherboard


I really like the V8 in this case, it fits so nice, it was the first cooler I had in my Scout. I never modded mine as you can barely see the leds in it. I will say if you want better cooling with it stick a CM Blade Master in it, that thing moves a ton of air, but you will loose your leds, but you could mod some on it.

Blade Master
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=57868&vpn=R4-BMBS-20PK-R0&manufacture=COOLERMASTER

As for case fans from their selection I would go with the CM R-4 in the back 120mm
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=54352&vpn=R4-L2R-20CR%2FAR&manufacture=COOLERMASTER

Their selection of 140mm is slim pickings for red led's but I would go this route. I would also cut the honey comb grill out of the top of the case, it will almost double the air movement because of the plastic grill and the honey comb is just too must for fans to handle. I wouldn't worry too much about being ball bearings.
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=66096&vpn=BFF-LPRO-14025R-RP&manufacture=BitFenix

How to remove the top panel.
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/16400#post_11788521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> I kinda enjoy trying to get the cable management looking fairly nice on this case, like its so hard to make it clean, it's a nice challenge as strange as it sounds. Yeah you can get an 800D or 600T with a million and one grommited holes, but why would you want it that easy? You get a satisfaction when that back panel goes on. Anyone else?


It's a little bit of a pain the first time, but after some trial and error you'll get it.


----------



## Hursty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Thats what I do, then just turn em down when you dont need the power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cant help you with the modded v8 cooler though. If you figure it out let us know though!
> This is exactly why I have kept my scout! Way too big of cases, way to easy to build in, ANYONE can use those grommetted holes, and EVERYONE has done it. I dont even look at 800D or TJ07 builds anymore, everything has been done before.


My friend has the 800D and its alot bigger and hard to carry, when i go over to his house to game he complains about having to move it from his bed room to the table, after i've carried mine down 4 flights of stairs into my car and then up to his place







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Their selection of 140mm is slim pickings for red led's but I would go this route. I would also cut the honey comb grill out of the top of the case, it will almost double the air movement because of the plastic grill and the honey comb is just too must for fans to handle. I wouldn't worry too much about being ball bearings.


This weekend i might try taking the dremel to it see if it helps, if it does i'll most likely not have to get another fan that can push more air.

But i had a though if i change the top to a intake, would that not help my CPU cool since it would directly be blowing on the CPU, and then its fan along with the back fan can be exhaust? Anyone tried this?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Thats what I do, then just turn em down when you dont need the power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cant help you with the modded v8 cooler though. If you figure it out let us know though!
> This is exactly why I have kept my scout! Way too big of cases, way to easy to build in, ANYONE can use those grommetted holes, and EVERYONE has done it. I dont even look at 800D or TJ07 builds anymore, everything has been done before.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has the 800D and its alot bigger and hard to carry, when i go over to his house to game he complains about having to move it from his bed room to the table, after i've carried mine down 4 flights of stairs into my car and then up to his place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Their selection of 140mm is slim pickings for red led's but I would go this route. I would also cut the honey comb grill out of the top of the case, it will almost double the air movement because of the plastic grill and the honey comb is just too must for fans to handle. I wouldn't worry too much about being ball bearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This weekend i might try taking the dremel to it see if it helps, if it does i'll most likely not have to get another fan that can push more air.
> 
> But i had a though if i change the top to a intake, would that not help my CPU cool since it would directly be blowing on the CPU, and then its fan along with the back fan can be exhaust? Anyone tried this?
Click to expand...

Well with the stock fan it might not help too much as that thing doesn't move much air outside the case







As for flipping it to an intake, give it a try, I did it in my Sniper and it worked like a champ. I CPU temps droped about 5°C and if I remember right my GPU's ran cooler too. Don't listen to the people that but heat rises, the weakest fan ever made came over come that.


----------



## solara2xb

i should take a picture of the back of my case... I tried to get it as clean and possible...


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> My friend has the 800D and its alot bigger and hard to carry, when i go over to his house to game he complains about having to move it from his bed room to the table, after i've carried mine down 4 flights of stairs into my car and then up to his place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know right! The new Cosmos II weighs like 45 pounds EMPTY. Who's idea was that? lol. Unfortunately I can relate, my scout weighs almost 70 pounds... 3 copper waterblocks, a radiator and a decent amount of water apparently add quite a bit...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> i should take a picture of the back of my case... I tried to get it as clean and possible...


I would be interested to see it


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> i should take a picture of the back of my case... I tried to get it as clean and possible...


I know it can't be any worse then mine was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> I know right! The new Cosmos II weighs like 45 pounds EMPTY. Who's idea was that? lol. Unfortunately I can relate, my scout weighs almost 70 pounds... 3 copper waterblocks, a radiator and a decent amount of water apparently add quite a bit...


Mine was the same way, I was just waiting for the bottom to fall out on it. Then when you cut the HDD cage out it tends to flex a little with that much weight in it.









BTW my Scout will be reborn as my HTPC/server soon.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> This is EXACTLY how i felt, not fun to build in a caselabs case, no work, not hard at all, and bigger than a fridge!


This is what separates the true case modder & the non-case modder.

I like it when you do something that makes it unique. Something that others just can get. They have to do the hard work to have it.

The amount of hard work that I spent modding the case is more than enough to buy the most expensive case I can get out there.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> My friend has the 800D and its alot bigger and hard to carry, when i go over to his house to game he complains about having to move it from his bed room to the table, after i've carried mine down 4 flights of stairs into my car and then up to his place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is what I really like about this Scout case. It's not so big nor small but just the right size. There's also this cool handle that you can hold to take it to different places without having to sweat it out. Can you imagine how hard it is to carry a Danger Den Double Wide acrylic case from places to places using your bare hands? The Scout is a case that you can travel with & still looks cool. With enough money to spend you can build a case this small that can stand against the big leagues.

You can take this case almost anywhere without getting worried of it getting damage as much as when you take a case like CM Cosmos II or Danger Den Double Wide acrylic. If this (2) other cases get's scratched it likes a big deal to fix it. If the Scout gets scratched, you just need to spray paint it then it will look like it never got damage.


----------



## kepiinskii

Hello! There's some darn nice scouts kicking about in this thread!
I've only just got mine to a "okay-ish" state, still got heaps more to do with her...
Anywho, Here she is


----------



## GoodInk

Welcome! She's looking great, I love the setup you got going on. I have monitor envy


----------



## kepiinskii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! She's looking great, I love the setup you got going on. I have monitor envy










haha thanks!


----------



## Evil262

Update possibly coming tonight. I also need some ideas from you guys.

I'll post up in a while.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kepiinskii*
> 
> Hello! There's some darn nice scouts kicking about in this thread!
> I've only just got mine to a "okay-ish" state, still got heaps more to do with her...
> Anywho, Here she is


Ooh eyefinity....







wish i had that much space in my dorm! Awesome scout by the waY! Does that cathode ever distract you when gaming or anything?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Update possibly coming tonight. I also need some ideas from you guys.
> I'll post up in a while.


Would love to see it and help you out!


----------



## kepiinskii

nah, it doesn't really bother me too much, the light from the screens lessens its intensity to some degree, plus the plexiglass is tinted aint it.

also, thanks!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kepiinskii*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah, it doesn't really bother me too much, the light from the screens lessens its intensity to some degree, plus the plexiglass is tinted aint it.
> also, thanks!


Thats good, I cant play with any lights on when Im gaming, maybe it just because my monitor doesnt have the greatest contrast ratio..







. Love the white though! And youre welcome!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Update possibly coming tonight. I also need some ideas from you guys.
> 
> I'll post up in a while.


Updates please!


----------



## slim-95

hi there i have 2 minor problems, 1st i have an really bad long straight scratch on center of my cm strom scout window that bothers me so much and i have an blue led strip in the case once its on it shows that scratch its annoying for me and 2nd is the 5.25 mesh drive bay cover, 3 of them have the dust filter metal grip things broken and now i cant put the dust filters back in

can anyone tell me where can i get the same window panel or ones without the fan grills and whats the windows size and shape etc and also where can i get it done in the uk and how i can put dust filters on the mesh drive bay ?

please let me know


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slim-95*
> 
> hi there i have 2 minor problems, 1st i have an really bad long straight scratch on center of my cm strom scout window that bothers me so much and i have an blue led strip in the case once its on it shows that scratch its annoying for me and 2nd is the 5.25 mesh drive bay cover, 3 of them have the dust filter metal grip things broken and now i cant put the dust filters back in
> 
> can anyone tell me where can i get the same window panel or ones without the fan grills and whats the windows size and shape etc and also where can i get it done in the uk and how i can put dust filters on the mesh drive bay ?
> 
> please let me know


1. If you have tools, you can make a window very easy. Buy some acrylic, trace the stock window, and cut with a jig saw, then line up the new and old window and make the hole locations and drill. If you need help taking the plastic mounting hardware out, there is a how to on the first page. If you don't have tools, give me a PM and we can talk (I can make PSU and HDD covers too). You can also get a new side pannel on their store
http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?cPath=65_99&products_id=574

2. Do you not have any extras? They do have a front panel but I'm not sure if it comes with the bay covers, you could call them to find out. I know we have at least one UK owner here and they may have some extras.


----------



## bit1der

Great case. Made for modding








This is my build. Many ideas were taken from this forum/ THNX










outside it's white)



















i think the idea was good































































beautiful red inside...


----------



## GoodInk

One more WC'ed Scout







Amazing job on everything from the slim drive to the sleeving, to the CF on the PSU! Talk about cable management, I bet you have one of the very few Scouts that you don't have to lay on it to get the back panel on. Welcome to the CMSSC!

BTW do you have a build log on this?


----------



## bit1der

I don't have buildlog on this site. But if memebers are interested - i'll make it.... and if you forgive my poor english)))

Cablemanagment is realy funy with this case


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slim-95*
> 
> hi there i have 2 minor problems, 1st i have an really bad long straight scratch on center of my cm strom scout window that bothers me so much and i have an blue led strip in the case once its on it shows that scratch its annoying for me and 2nd is the 5.25 mesh drive bay cover, 3 of them have the dust filter metal grip things broken and now i cant put the dust filters back in
> can anyone tell me where can i get the same window panel or ones without the fan grills and whats the windows size and shape etc and also where can i get it done in the uk and how i can put dust filters on the mesh drive bay ?
> please let me know


if you want the originals, you could always buy a whole replacement front, and a replacement sidepanel with the original window direct from coolermaster, the prices are actually pretty cheap when you convert the euro's to the uk british sterling, and you'd have spare front drive bay covers and a spare sidepanel as a result









Coolermaster Store - Storm Scout Page


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bit1der*
> 
> I don't have buildlog on this site. But if memebers are interested - i'll make it.... and if you forgive my poor english)))
> Cablemanagment is realy funy with this case


Nice scout! the watercooling and cable management are awesome! Work log please!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bit1der*
> 
> I don't have buildlog on this site. But if memebers are interested - i'll make it.... and if you forgive my poor english)))
> Cablemanagment is realy funy with this case




Beautiful & Amazing Build sir!!! Great work...








And 'YES'... Build-Log!!!


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bit1der*
> 
> Great case. Made for modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my build. Many ideas were taken from this forum/ THNX


Hey bro, your EK tube reservoir - will if fit if place below where you placed it right now &/or on the ventilated space at the side of the PCI slots.
The reason I ask you this is that I'm thinking of putting a tube reservoir there but with current my tube reservoir (Bitspower), the tube (60 mm) is too wide to put it there I have to put it horizontally at the bottom. If it will fit than I probably will replace my tube reservoir with a tube reservoir that is not that wide.

Can I get the model of that particular tube reservoir or a link where you purchased it if online.


----------



## bit1der

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Hey bro, your EK tube reservoir - will if fit if place below where you placed it right now &/or on the ventilated space at the side of the PCI slots.
> The reason I ask you this is that I'm thinking of putting a tube reservoir there but with current my tube reservoir (Bitspower), the tube (60 mm) is too wide to put it there I have to put it horizontally at the bottom. If it will fit than I probably will replace my tube reservoir with a tube reservoir that is not that wide.
> Can I get the model of that particular tube reservoir or a link where you purchased it if online.


It's EK-Multioption RES X2 - 150 Basic
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoirs/multioption-res-x2/ek-multioption-res-x2-150-basic.html
it's 60mm too
This is the only place for the reservoir I could fit in))
This reservoir can be placed on the PCI side, BUT not a reservoir holders - they don't fit))) Also it will block crossfite ports.


----------



## Cheaptrick

I saw what looks like a 50 mm tube res made by EK before (I though that you have the 50 mm one but yours is the new 60 mm model). I guess they don't make it anymore. Just wondering if a 50 mm tube res will fit or not.

And yes there's another option that puts the tube reservoir in the back of the rad using a bracket but yes you're right it will prevent you from putting the longest video cards out there if you decide to put one hence you don't have the extra space.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bit1der*


Well I haven't been around for awhile. A lot of incredible scouts were added! Among them ^^







Very nice work! Colors work together nicely!


----------



## Aryan1171

As promised:

Some new pictures regarding the megaflow 200 I've shown earlier.
You'll also notice that I've installed the fan-guard made by xigmatech.
looks a lot cooler and now I don't have to watch out for my fingers anymore














At this very moment I am saving up for a new motherboard, cpu and ram. I want to spend about 400 euro's;
Anyone good experience with a certain brand and/or model?


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Well I haven't been around for awhile. A lot of incredible scouts were added! Among them ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice work! Colors work together nicely!


awesome man! that looks very good!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> 
> 
> At this very moment I am saving up for a new motherboard, cpu and ram. I want to spend about 400 euro's;
> Anyone good experience with a certain brand and/or model?


How does the noise of a 200mm compare to a 120mm on the side panel due to the slots?

I have had a lot of good experiences with Gigabyte boards. They are great for overclocking and very durable in my opinion.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> awesome man! that looks very good!


Sorry for the double post. Unfortunately the system in that pic isn't mine. I was quoting a fellow scout owners pic.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> How does the noise of a 200mm compare to a 120mm on the side panel due to the slots?
> I have had a lot of good experiences with Gigabyte boards. They are great for overclocking and very durable in my opinion.


Nothing worse. In fact: the 200 mm fan makes even less noise
than a 120mm fan for which the side panel is actually made.
In my opinion; buy it and attach it with 2 (yes only 2!) screws and you are done.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> As promised:
> 
> Some new pictures regarding the megaflow 200 I've shown earlier.
> You'll also notice that I've installed the fan-guard made by xigmatech.
> looks a lot cooler and now I don't have to watch out for my fingers anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this very moment I am saving up for a new motherboard, cpu and ram. I want to spend about 400 euro's;
> Anyone good experience with a certain brand and/or model?


Pretty cool, as for MB's Asus and Gigabyte with a 2500k if you don't need the extra cores of the 2600k. I would go with a Z68 if you encode a lot.

Edit
I would get this board
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131792


----------



## Anti!!

I have heard great success of these boards! Asrock Extreme3 Gen 3

But Gigabyte and Asus are very solid as well. I just think this one is the best quality/options/bang for buck right now. I have always had good luck with asrock boards.

I like this one too,Gigabyte


----------



## Cheaptrick

I really like Asus Sabertooth X79 that I'm considering buying it when I get my tax return.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I really like Asus Sabertooth X79 that I'm considering buying it when I get my tax return.


Ahem.... IIIIII WAAAAANNNNNTTTTTTTT


----------



## Cheaptrick

I saw this mobo in a newegg video. In it Asus put green colored Corsair Vengeance RAMs. It looks like a real killer military theme mobo. This will look kickass in a Scout painted in jungle camo.

Asus Sabertooth X79


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I saw this mobo in a newegg video. In it Asus put green colored Corsair Vengeance RAMs. It looks like a real killer military theme mobo. This will look kickass in a Scout painted in jungle camo.
> Asus Sabertooth X79


That Ram look's really good in that board...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I really like Asus Sabertooth X79 that I'm considering buying it when I get my tax return.


Very cool board, but I'm guessing 2011 is out of Aryan1171's price range.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I really like Asus Sabertooth X79 that I'm considering buying it when I get my tax return.


Nothing wrong with that board!


----------



## PCModderMike

Just wanted to share a build I did in a Storm Scout a while ago, loved that case. Not my main rig anymore but still in use as my 24/7 folding rig. There's some great builds in here


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> Yeah i tried running it though the back but the cable seems to be just a inch short for it to go around the back, I don't see a problem where its running but looks ugly so when i can I'm getting a extender to run it behind and up over.


I was able to run mine through the back no problem at all, and I'm using almost the exact same power supply as you, without using a cable extension


----------



## Dt_Freak1

I noticed that someone asked for a picture after having cleanup done. Here is a very recent picture of the system.


----------



## Davayy

Just put 16gb ram into mine, bought another 8gb simply because it was so cheap, may aswell.


----------



## Hursty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I was able to run mine through the back no problem at all, and I'm using almost the exact same power supply as you, without using a cable extension


Well looks like i have something to do tonight. But i swear it didn't fit for me, where did you run it behind the motherboard, or though the first cable management port?


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> Well looks like i have something to do tonight. But i swear it didn't fit for me, where did you run it behind the motherboard, or though the first cable management port?


i have the Corsair Modula HX620 and it reaches fine thou the bottom up the back and out the top no problems even got bit off moving space you should be able to do it easy with that 1


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> Well looks like i have something to do tonight. But i swear it didn't fit for me, where did you run it behind the motherboard, or though the first cable management port?


I went in through the first cable management cut out, up the back, and then out of the CPU cutout, pulling the 8 pin out before screwing down the motherboard.


----------



## Hursty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I went in through the first cable management cut out, up the back, and then out of the CPU cutout, pulling the 8 pin out before screwing down the motherboard.


That is probably why mine didn't fit, i never tried that, i was trying to run it up behind and over the back above the board.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> Yeah i tried running it though the back but the cable seems to be just a inch short for it to go around the back, I don't see a problem where its running but looks ugly so when i can I'm getting a extender to run it behind and up over.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to run mine through the back no problem at all, and I'm using almost the exact same power supply as you, without using a cable extension
Click to expand...

Nice rig you got there. I haven't seen an EVGA MB in awhile, how you liking it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> I noticed that someone asked for a picture after having cleanup done. Here is a very recent picture of the system.


Your PSU, I have the same one, I like it even though I do get some V-drop on the 12v rail if I'm pushing it hard. Why not run the 24 pin behind the MB tray and out next to the HDD cage? That Sata cable, connect it to the lower ones by the GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> Well looks like i have something to do tonight. But i swear it didn't fit for me, where did you run it behind the motherboard, or though the first cable management port?
> 
> 
> 
> I went in through the first cable management cut out, up the back, and then out of the CPU cutout, pulling the 8 pin out before screwing down the motherboard.
Click to expand...

You can do the samething by removing the top fan, a little easier if everything is installed.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> That is probably why mine didn't fit, i never tried that, i was trying to run it up behind and over the back above the board.


Well cool give it a shot







I actually got the idea from the tips and tricks area of this thread like a year ago, also where I got the idea to cover up my hard drive area with the acrylic, I hide all my messy cables in there


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Nice rig you got there. I haven't seen an EVGA MB in awhile, how you liking it?*
> 
> Thank you. Only had the board about a year now, been good to me so far, I like it.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> That is probably why mine didn't fit, i never tried that, i was trying to run it up behind and over the back above the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Well cool give it a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got the idea from the tips and tricks area of this thread like a year ago, also where I got the idea to cover up my hard drive area with the acrylic, I hide all my messy cables in there
Click to expand...

HDD covers are one of the best mods out there, and it doesn't have to be acrylic too look good. I've seen some good ones made out of the boxes their components came in.


----------



## Hursty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well cool give it a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got the idea from the tips and tricks area of this thread like a year ago, also where I got the idea to cover up my hard drive area with the acrylic, I hide all my messy cables in there


Yeah I have seen that on a lot of photos, i tried some of those links at the start but some of them don't work anymore.

I plan on doing that as well as modifying the top grill to allow more air and trying to wire the light on my V8 cooler to the switch on the case.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> HDD covers are one of the best mods out there, and it doesn't have to be acrylic too look good. I've seen some good ones made out of the boxes their components came in.


Yep, that's a good point.


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

I got a lot of satisfaction from recycling what i normaly would have thrown out,for example


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> I got a lot of satisfaction from recycling what i normaly would have thrown out,for example


Wow. I always wondered what i could do with my psu bag from corsair. You mind pming me how you did that? +rep that is nice.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I saw this mobo in a newegg video. In it Asus put green colored Corsair Vengeance RAMs. It looks like a real killer military theme mobo. This will look kickass in a Scout painted in jungle camo.
> 
> Asus Sabertooth X79


----------



## Branish

Hey guys. I've been reading this forum for a while as I'm always curious to see other people's Scout builds. I finally finished my cable management as it was bothering me that I couldn't get the right side panel on without having to kneel on it. Now it goes on without any resistance. It still could be cleaner but I'm happy with it for now. Since I had the side panel off I thought I'd join and post some pics. I haven't done any modding though as I'm still new to building PCs and am afraid of ruining a great case. Here it is:


----------



## Zhu8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Hey guys. I've been reading this forum for a while as I'm always curious to see other people's Scout builds. I finally finished my cable management as it was bothering me that I couldn't get the right side panel on without having to kneel on it. Now it goes on without any resistance. It still could be cleaner but I'm happy with it for now. Since I had the side panel off I thought I'd join and post some pics. I haven't done any modding though as I'm still new to building PCs and am afraid of ruining a great case. Here it is:


Real Nice, I think it's time for me to redo my cable management, damn my non-modular supply.


----------



## Branish

Thanks. I originally had a PC Power and Cooling MK II that had a bad pci-e 6 pin power connector. The non modular connectors created so much clutter. I literally had to sit on the side panel to get it on. I should probably send it back as it still has 7 years left on the warranty. Love the Seasonic though.


----------



## Anti!!

0.0 -.- 0.0 -.- 0.0 O.O!

Those noctuas are so HUGH!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> 0.0 -.- 0.0 -.- 0.0 O.O!
> 
> Those noctuas are so HUGH!


That's what she said









Sorry had to say


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That's what she said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry had to say


XD


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That's what she said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry had to say


Ha ha! I must say your Scout looks truly amazing.


----------



## Hursty

Before the upgrades come this week.


I'm getting 2 new fans one for the door and one to replace the front fan, hopfully it will push some more air in, and i'm also getting a second 560ti its been ordered should have it by Wednesday.

Also got one of these and can't decide if i want it on the window pannel or my laptop.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That's what she said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry had to say
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha! I must say your Scout looks truly amazing.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. I'm sad to say that it is sitting empty right now. I'm waiting for HDD's to come back down in prices before I turn it in to a HTPC/Server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> 
> Before the upgrades come this week.
> 
> 
> I'm getting 2 new fans one for the door and one to replace the front fan, hopfully it will push some more air in, and i'm also getting a second 560ti its been ordered should have it by Wednesday.
> 
> Also got one of these and can't decide if i want it on the window pannel or my laptop.


That sticker was made for the Scout, if you feel you can put it on the window with out having a bunch of air pockets.


----------



## Branish

Decided to clean up the cabling a bit. I think without cutting additional holes for cable routing this is probably the best I'm going to be able to do.


----------



## GoodInk

Looks good! Do you have a MB in there, I can't see it under that massive heatsink


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks good! Do you have a MB in there, I can't see it under that massive heatsink


Lol!! I know. It's such a good cooler but it takes up so much real estate.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks good! Do you have a MB in there, I can't see it under that massive heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! I know. It's such a good cooler but it takes up so much real estate.
Click to expand...

Great for hiding cables


----------



## Anti!!

Did i say something about how HUGE those noctuas are?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> 
> Before the upgrades come this week.
> 
> I'm getting 2 new fans one for the door and one to replace the front fan, hopfully it will push some more air in, and i'm also getting a second 560ti its been ordered should have it by Wednesday.
> Also got one of these and can't decide if i want it on the window pannel or my laptop.


Nice build. Just make sure to get some dust filters for the side fans as just having one on my side panel brings in a lot dust. I have a Silverstone filter on the fan which helps immensely but it doesn't make the side panel go on easily as the fan touches the PSU. I also found an earlier post on this forum where someone had screwed a 140mm fan to the 3.5" tray and I tried it myself this morning and it works great as the tray already has holes perfect for screws to fit without any modding. The only downside is you can only have one 5.25" drive bay occupied as the fan will take up the other 4 slots. My temps went down 4 degrees celcius and the red LED looks killer. I finally have a positive pressure case.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*


Awesome!


----------



## xertioN




----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xertioN*


Really nice. Very clean build. What heatsink are you using?


----------



## GoodInk

It looks like AC Freezer Pro 7


----------



## GoodInk

Time for something OT


----------



## supremo0824

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Time for something OT


they are a truly amazing band!!!
i saw their appearance on the ellen show
im gonna see them this april in new york


----------



## xertioN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Really nice. Very clean build. What heatsink are you using?


yeah its an AC freezer pro 7


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xertioN*
> 
> yeah its an AC freezer pro 7


I watched an unboxing of that cooler today by Linus on his Youtube channel. I'm still debating whether or not to light my case and if I should use red since my fans are red LEDs. I just want a soft glow nothing harsh. I'm debating also if I should try my hand at sleeving cables. I wish Seasonic had replacement sleeved cables like Corsair does for their AX series. I'm always afraid I'll ruin things. I watched some great videos on sleeving so I'm feeling somewhat confident.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xertioN*
> 
> yeah its an AC freezer pro 7
> 
> 
> 
> I watched an unboxing of that cooler today by Linus on his Youtube channel. I'm still debating whether or not to light my case and if I should use red since my fans are red LEDs. I just want a soft glow nothing harsh. I'm debating also if I should try my hand at sleeving cables. I wish Seasonic had replacement sleeved cables like Corsair does for their AX series. I'm always afraid I'll ruin things. I watched some great videos on sleeving so I'm feeling somewhat confident.
Click to expand...

It takes practice. My 24pin looks like crap, but my 8 pin for the cpu looks great. Now I just need to finsh the rest and start redoing my 24 pin and a couple fans.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It takes practice. My 24pin looks like crap, but my 8 pin for the cpu looks great. Now I just need to finsh the rest and start redoing my 24 pin and a couple fans.


Cool. I'll try my hand at it in the coming months. I'll probably go with the HDPC sleeving. Also is that the NZXT sleeved led you used for your rig before you took the components out? If it is how did you like it?


----------



## Branish

Oops I meant MDPC sleeving.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It takes practice. My 24pin looks like crap, but my 8 pin for the cpu looks great. Now I just need to finsh the rest and start redoing my 24 pin and a couple fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I'll try my hand at it in the coming months. I'll probably go with the HDPC sleeving. Also is that the NZXT sleeved led you used for your rig before you took the components out? If it is how did you like it?
Click to expand...

They didn't last 6 months









From our Brother's in Arm over at the Trooper club
You might want to look in to these
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> here is the LED strips I am using for my case, its 3 LED's per inch which is far tighter spacing then anything out there. Here are some pics of what I have done thus far:
> 
> Here is the LED strip with a dime for reference in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put 2 strips on each side of the front all the way to the top so even the edges of the DVD drive glow, I will have a blu-ray burner here soon so i will have 2 drives:
> Here it is with no flash giving you an idea of brightness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is both side in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the front inserts all put back in, notice how it makes it a lot harder to see the strips and also shows how well the light is disbursed in the case with no hot spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is placing the LED strips in the top of the case, will be a little harder to hide the led strips but I have ideas thus far. Let me know if you like it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinwebb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Where did you get them?
> 
> 
> 
> Www.modelersbrand.com
> I ordered from that site, great guy gave me tons of pointers and recommended things. I would say go with the regular double density led's as they work the best. His website isn't the greatest but shows you the differences and then you just email him to order. If you have any questions about them I should be able to answer them as well. He shipped them on weds night and I got them Saturday morning which was impressive for 5 bucks
Click to expand...


----------



## Branish

Man that's a bummer. Thanks for the info I'll look into those. I'm glad now I didn't order the NZXT one.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Nice to see our brother's in arms are here Looking in on us. CMSSC and CMSTC.. Brothers in Arms. Always.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Nice to see our brother's in arms are here Looking in on us. CMSSC and CMSTC.. Brothers in Arms. Always.


'AMEN'!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

You seem to have a pretty good group over there, it must be a Storm thing


----------



## GoodInk

Double post.


----------



## Anti!!

I looked at modeler's website, but cant get a straight answer. Does he have white strips?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I looked at modeler's website, but cant get a straight answer. Does he have white strips?


The owner is just posted over on the CMSTC, you can try to PM or email [email protected]
Profile to PM him
http://www.overclock.net/u/270896/modelersbrand


----------



## ModelersBrand

Hey guys,
Thanks to Unimatrix for making me an 'honorary member' here.

Myself, I run a Cooler Master Haf (but it's over a year since I built her, so forget the model #). Apart from a few minor details, the Haf seems dead-on close to the Storm series. My Haf houses a Sabertooth X58, which has been a very good board to me.

With inspiration from OCN member JustinWebb, I'll be lighting my box up and showing it off on the board soon'ish. I've got a Makerbot 3d Printer that I've already lit up and will post about that as well in the case mods.

As this is only my third post at OCN, I've got awhile before I really learn my way around here, so please bear with me if I miss posts or questions as I acclimate. The best way to get me for a straight and fast answer is by email as I am limited to two pm's per 24hrs right now.

The OCN TOS prevents me from going into sales-related talk until I can set up an aritsan account (one req. is a 75+ Rep so if anyone wants to help me out with that, I do not mind







) According to one moderator, I am free to answer direct technical related questions all I like as that is simply information that can be gotten anywhere.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I looked at modeler's website, but cant get a straight answer. Does he have white strips?


The website needs a refit, it's sorely true. Sorry for that, Anti.
My avatar shows four different styles in warm white. Warm or Cool, white is covered.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Thanks to Unimatrix for making me an 'honorary member' here.
> 
> Myself, I run a Cooler Master Haf (but it's over a year since I built her, so forget the model #). Apart from a few minor details, the Haf seems dead-on close to the Storm series. My Haf houses a Sabertooth X58, which has been a very good board to me.
> 
> With inspiration from OCN member JustinWebb, I'll be lighting my box up and showing it off on the board soon'ish. I've got a Makerbot 3d Printer that I've already lit up and will post about that as well in the case mods.
> 
> As this is only my third post at OCN, I've got awhile before I really learn my way around here, so please bear with me if I miss posts or questions as I acclimate. The best way to get me for a straight and fast answer is by email as I am limited to two pm's per 24hrs right now.
> 
> The OCN TOS prevents me from going into sales-related talk until I can set up an aritsan account (one req. is a 75+ Rep so if anyone wants to help me out with that, I do not mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) According to one moderator, I am free to answer direct technical related questions all I like as that is simply information that can be gotten anywhere.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I looked at modeler's website, but cant get a straight answer. Does he have white strips?
> 
> 
> 
> The website needs a refit, it's sorely true. Sorry for that, Anti.
> My avatar shows four different styles in warm white. Warm or Cool, white is covered.
Click to expand...

Welcome to the CMSSC, I'll be giving your leds a try


----------



## GoodInk

My first act as the Commander of the CMSSC is announcing Best Picture of the Month!

*Congratulations Branish!*


----------



## Branish

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks!


Check out the bottom of the OP









*ATTENTION CMSSC*
*I will do my best to keep this going as long as you all give me good pics to post up there. I will be slowly updating the OP over time. I will be updating and adding rank along with adding a spreadsheet with member's link to their rigs and build logs, and it will list their components. I'm hoping this will help others with hardware, like will this GPU fit and so on. I'm going to do my best to keep up with everything and give back to all of you as much as you put in to the CMSSC because after all, YOU ARE THE CMSSC!!*


----------



## darkstar585

Wow congratulations GoodInk







Didnt realise the torch has been passed along.

here is a photo of my scout to add to the list ( i've posted this earlier on, but I thought it may help you out) 



I dropped my minolta 7D the other day and now the mirror seems off







. So it may be a little while before i can show some of my updates but I am making progress with mods.

Also looking thorough the pages I am glad to see a few other scouts hanging D-14s and warping their motherboards as well


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Check out the bottom of the OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ATTENTION CMSSC*
> *I will do my best to keep this going as long as you all give me good pics to post up there. I will be slowly updating the OP over time. I will be updating and adding rank along with adding a spreadsheet with member's link to their rigs and build logs, and it will list their components. I'm hoping this will help others with hardware, like will this GPU fit and so on. I'm going to do my best to keep up with everything and give back to all of you as much as you put in to the CMSSC because after all, YOU ARE THE CMSSC!!*


Congratulations!!!! 'GOODINK'<<








One of our Finest 'SCOUTS'!!!!!!


----------



## Evil262

Well deserved GoodInk!

Ill have some new photos up next week. At the moment i am rarely home in the day, and i can never get the lighting right at night. All my covers are now remade, and the front panel connections are all braided.


----------



## GoodInk

*Please fill this form out to get added to the Members Listing*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ

If you ever need to update it just fill out a new form and let me know and I can delete your old one. The form can also be found on the OP towards the bottom and above the Members List.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Wow congratulations GoodInk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt realise the torch has been passed along.
> 
> here is a photo of my scout to add to the list ( i've posted this earlier on, but I thought it may help you out)
> I dropped my minolta 7D the other day and now the mirror seems off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So it may be a little while before i can show some of my updates but I am making progress with mods.


Thanks, Rockr had life to take care of and someone needed to step up. You can now add your self to the list, make sure to post a photo link. I'm working on a way to make new photo post, I may just have to a more pics here link







Sucks about your camera but hope to see the updates soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Congratulations!!!! 'GOODINK'<<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of our Finest 'SCOUTS'!!!!!!


Your the man Rogue and that is why you went up in rank








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Well deserved GoodInk!
> 
> Ill have some new photos up next week. At the moment i am rarely home in the day, and i can never get the lighting right at night. All my covers are now remade, and the front panel connections are all braided.


Thanks again and make sure you get that light right, I like good quality pics.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Awesome GoodInk! I know you will breathe new life into this club! I will do my best to keep posting here as much as I can, and working on my mod to get it finished.







I want picture of the month
















Lets try to find all the top scout mods and put them in the OP







. I will be glad to help organize the OP as well, in terms of formatting and things. The different fonts sizes, colors, and font styles are terrible for my undiagnosed OCD.







A clean OP will give this thread a better welcome to new members, and show them its still going strong and being updated


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Awesome GoodInk! I know you will breathe new life into this club! I will do my best to keep posting here as much as I can, and working on my mod to get it finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want picture of the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets try to find all the top scout mods and put them in the OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will be glad to help organize the OP as well, in terms of formatting and things. The different fonts sizes, colors, and font styles are terrible for my undiagnosed OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clean OP will give this thread a better welcome to new members, and show them its still going strong and being updated


Remeber its PICTURE of the month, not mod or best hardware of the month. I'm looking for good looking and a good quality picture, and it must be of your Scout.









I'm planning on keeping most everything or updating the OP. There is a lot of great info, it just some of it is way out dated, like the GPU's that will fit. I'm going to make use of the spoiler tags to claps a lot of it. As for formatting you get to use a different editor for the OP in clubs like this. You get a live preview of what you are doing, but the Google docs thing, you have to switch the editor over HTML coding for it to work, that was a nightmare. But I might hit you up on something later.

Oh Crap! I just found the original Member List, I'm have to call in some favors to see if I can get that back up and running


----------



## Kylepdalton

Alright I've been lurking...err looking too long. I've had my Scout for close to a year now and I never stop changing things on it. It is time to post some pics for the club. It's good to see that this club is coming back to life. I must attribute most of my mods to this thread here. So take a look and if you have any questions about what I did ask away.


----------



## Branish

That looks awesome.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Thanks. I still want to take the Twin Frozr Fan shroud off and paint it black and also pull the fans off the H80 or the rad itself and paint red. Not sure if I want to be painting the rad though. The more I flip through the pages the more I want to do.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Alright I've been lurking...err looking too long. I've had my Scout for close to a year now and I never stop changing things on it. It is time to post some pics for the club. It's good to see that this club is coming back to life. I must attribute most of my mods to this thread here. So take a look and if you have any questions about what I did ask away.


Welcome and that is one nice Scout. I'm really digging the PSU cover, and the red outline on the USB's amazing job









Please fill out the Members form to get added to the list.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Thanks. I still want to take the Twin Frozr Fan shroud off and paint it black and also pull the fans off the H80 or the rad itself and paint red. Not sure if I want to be painting the rad though. The more I flip through the pages the more I want to do.


A Black Twin Frozr cooler will look sick. What did you use for the PSU cover and which LED lights are you using?


----------



## Kylepdalton

I made the PSU cover out of 26 gauge sheet metal. I made a metal brake just to do that. Painted the whole thing red. Printed the Storm logo onto adhesive paper stuck it to the cover then painted it black. Peeled the stickers off and sanded the CM back to bare metal. Lot easier than it sounds minus building a metal brake. The lights are these from FrozenCPU. A 7 LED laser spread. They are pretty bright I've only got two wired in series at the top of the case.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> I made the PSU cover out of 26 gauge sheet metal. I made a metal brake just to do that. Painted the whole thing red. Printed the Storm logo onto adhesive paper stuck it to the cover then painted it black. Peeled the stickers off and sanded the CM back to bare metal. Lot easier than it sounds minus building a metal brake. The lights are these from FrozenCPU. A 7 LED laser spread. They are pretty bright I've only got two wired in series at the top of the case.


More pics of this thing please? Up close, different angles etc? Also, how the hay do you build a metal brake??


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Alright I've been lurking...err looking too long. I've had my Scout for close to a year now and I never stop changing things on it. It is time to post some pics for the club. It's good to see that this club is coming back to life. I must attribute most of my mods to this thread here. So take a look and if you have any questions about what I did ask away.


Dear mother of god..


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> I made the PSU cover out of 26 gauge sheet metal. I made a metal brake just to do that. Painted the whole thing red. Printed the Storm logo onto adhesive paper stuck it to the cover then painted it black. Peeled the stickers off and sanded the CM back to bare metal. Lot easier than it sounds minus building a metal brake. The lights are these from FrozenCPU. A 7 LED laser spread. They are pretty bright I've only got two wired in series at the top of the case.


Thanks for the link. I like the LEDs Goodink pointed me towards but what I like about the ones you're using is you don't need a strip to achieve a nice effect. I don't know why but I want to refrain from using a lot of adhesive for fear of it being difficult to remove the gunk that is usually left behind should I choose later to remove the lights. Loving the red tool less drive bay locks. If you do paint the rear exhaust fans red don't paint the radiator as it may ruin the nice balance of red and black you have there as they will match the tool less drive bay locks' colour scheme nicely. If you paint the GPU card's shroud black definitely paint the MSI Twin Frozr logo red. Then call her The Red Sonja


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> I made the PSU cover out of 26 gauge sheet metal. I made a metal brake just to do that. Painted the whole thing red. Printed the Storm logo onto adhesive paper stuck it to the cover then painted it black. Peeled the stickers off and sanded the CM back to bare metal. Lot easier than it sounds minus building a metal brake. The lights are these from FrozenCPU. A 7 LED laser spread. They are pretty bright I've only got two wired in series at the top of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. I like the LEDs Goodink pointed me towards but what I like about the ones you're using is you don't need a strip to achieve a nice effect. I don't know why but I want to refrain from using a lot of adhesive for fear of it being difficult to remove the gunk that is usually left behind should I choose later to remove the lights. Loving the red tool less drive bay locks. If you do paint the rear exhaust fans red don't paint the radiator as it may ruin the nice balance of red and black you have there as they will match the tool less drive bay locks' colour scheme nicely. If you paint the GPU card's shroud black definitely paint the MSI Twin Frozr logo red. Then call her The Red Sonja
Click to expand...

I think I'm going to agree with painting the rad, but if you really want to. I would also paint the frame if the front fan red too.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Please fill this form out to get added to the Members Listing*
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ
> Your the man Rogue and that is why you went up in rank


Thank You Sir...







It's well appreciated... I have some up-grading my-self I will be doing to my rig. I will be posting pic's
as I move along in the progress. Your a good man GoodInk. Best of Luck in your endeavors as our Leader... Mozel-Tov!!!
You sure have earned it...... You sure well deserve it!!!!!! Best of Luck Brother......








CMSSC LOG


----------



## Hursty

Here is the before picture. (Monday)



And the after picture. (today)

I cleaned up the wires a lot, and re-thread almost everything and added a second 560ti, i do notice that when i took the picture i hadn't yet fitted the SLI bridge.

I just need to make a cover for the wires now and add a fan to the door to allow for some more airflow on the two video cards.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> More pics of this thing please? Up close, different angles etc? Also, how the hay do you build a metal brake??


Humm...I've have to dig around to see if I can find some pics with it out of the case. I know I have pics of the metal brake. The brake isn't difficult to throw together but it does take some time to make it right so it will work well.







Basically I had a table with large strong steel sides. They have to be straight. I then took a straight piece of angle iron and welded it to some hinges. The hinges were then attached to the table sides. The top of the angle iron must be perfectly level with the top of the table. I take another piece of angle iron and clamp it to the table with whatever part I need bent stuck between the piece of angle iron. It takes some practice with getting the pieces lined up to make a nice bend. The other thing to watch out for it using the right kind of hinge. It needs to move around the top piece of angle iron so it doesn't bind. Those are old door hinges I found around my place. Also I just grab the bottom piece with a pair of locking pliers and bend it up. I've been meaning to find some nice steel rods to weld to it but the pliers work. Best part about this is it doesn't take up a lot of room.

By the way another tip I learned while building that thing is to not use shears or a rotary tool to cut the steel. Get a good carbide scribe and a straight edge. Keep scoring till it snaps when you bend it. Nice clean straight lines on thin material. If I can't find any pics by tomorrow I'll pull the camera back out and snap some more. I made it to fit...tightly. It doesn't like to come back out easily without being scratched. The hard drive cover was made the same way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think I'm going to agree with painting the rad, but if you really want to. I would also paint the frame if the front fan red too.


I've been staring at it hard. I'm pretty sure about the MSI shroud. Still not to sure on the H80. I may just paint the fan shroud on the front fan and leave everything else black. Like I said I can't stop changing things with it. I also will be changing motherboards before to long. There are not to many red and black themed motherboards when compared to blue themed. That'll have to wait a bit though.


----------



## Branish

Get a Crosshair V Formula if you're staying with AMD. That board would fit the build theme nicely.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

I put my scouts stock 140mm red l.e.d fan in my drive bays as an extra intake fan yesterday, been meaning to do it for a while, i ran out of cable ties though, only had two so it's held on just by the bottom right now, going to go get some more today hopefully







anyways pics with the l.e.d's on and off

OFF



ON



CLOSE UP


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


I love the art you come up with








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> I just need to make a cover for the wires now and add a fan to the door to allow for some more airflow on the two video cards.


If you plan on not routing you cables behind the MB tray, you should tie those cables up to make them as small as possible. It will help with air flow. Better yet make a HDD cover when you make the PSU cover and hide the wires on the bottom of the HDD cage. If you make the PSU cover you could put the fan on that next to the HDD cage it you get too much noise from the fan on the window. I would test a fan on the window first, CM really messed up on the window fan mounts. You have to use really low CFM fans or it makes this wining sound.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think I'm going to agree with painting the rad, but if you really want to. I would also paint the frame if the front fan red too.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been staring at it hard. I'm pretty sure about the MSI shroud. Still not to sure on the H80. I may just paint the fan shroud on the front fan and leave everything else black. Like I said I can't stop changing things with it. I also will be changing motherboards before to long. There are not to many red and black themed motherboards when compared to blue themed. That'll have to wait a bit though. I just bought and upgraded a Asus G53SX laptop with a Force GT 120 SSD and 16GB of ram.
Click to expand...

Asus needs to come out with AMD and Intel mid range ROG boards. They would fly off the shelves faster than they could make them. Nice break you made. Just to let people know, if you are wanting to make right angle bends you only need a table/workbench, some clamps, a 2x4, and a rubber mallet. Set the metal on the table, line up where you want the bend on the edge of the table/workbench. Then lay the 2x4 on top of the metal with it on the bend line, clamp it down, start bending it by hand. Beat it with the rubber mallet to finish it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> I put my scouts stock 140mm red l.e.d fan in my drive bays as an extra intake fan yesterday, been meaning to do it for a while, i ran out of cable ties though, only had two so it's held on just by the bottom right now, going to go get some more today hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways pics with the l.e.d's on and off


If you slide it back a little, the tool less will hold it in place. We need to find you some purple led fans.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you slide it back a little, the tool less will hold it in place. We need to find you some purple led fans.


XIGMATEK Cooling System Crystal Series CLF-F1255 120mm Purple LED Case Fan PSU Molex Adapter/extender included I'm really not liking the brightness of these fans!!!









Maybe in her lighting, they might shine through???









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Alright I've been lurking...err looking too long. I've had my Scout for close to a year now and I never stop changing things on it. It is time to post some pics for the club. It's good to see that this club is coming back to life. I must attribute most of my mods to this thread here. So take a look and if you have any questions about what I did ask away.


By they way? WOW!!!







Beautiful Scout & Great Set-up....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you slide it back a little, the tool less will hold it in place. We need to find you some purple led fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XIGMATEK Cooling System Crystal Series CLF-F1255 120mm Purple LED Case Fan PSU Molex Adapter/extender included I'm really not liking the brightness of these fans!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in her lighting, they might shine through???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have the red version of those in my Lian Li, the reds at least are about as bright as the stock CM fans.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By they way? WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Scout & Great Set-up....
Click to expand...

I have screen envy, I need to get me 2 more 27" screens then a monster desk to hold them


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I love the art you come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you plan on not routing you cables behind the MB tray, you should tie those cables up to make them as small as possible. It will help with air flow. Better yet make a HDD cover when you make the PSU cover and hide the wires on the bottom of the HDD cage. If you make the PSU cover you could put the fan on that next to the HDD cage it you get too much noise from the fan on the window. I would test a fan on the window first, CM really messed up on the window fan mounts. You have to use really low CFM fans or it makes this wining sound.
> Asus needs to come out with AMD and Intel mid range ROG boards. They would fly off the shelves faster than they could make them. Nice break you made. Just to let people know, if you are wanting to make right angle bends you only need a table/workbench, some clamps, a 2x4, and a rubber mallet. Set the metal on the table, line up where you want the bend on the edge of the table/workbench. Then lay the 2x4 on top of the metal with it on the bend line, clamp it down, start bending it by hand. Beat it with the rubber mallet to finish it.
> If you slide it back a little, the tool less will hold it in place. We need to find you some purple led fans.


Asus does have a somewhat budget ROG board the Maximus IV Gene-Z mATX for $180 at Newegg.ca. It's $10 more on the American site though for some reason. Usually it's the other way around. I guess that's the closest thing to budget as you can get for an ROG board. I'm thinking when/if I switch to Intel of going with the Rampage IV Extreme and a 3930X but that won't be for a long time and the V might be out by then. I may just wait and see what Piledriver is going to be like though so that I won't have to change or mod my case to fit an EATX board.


----------



## Hursty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I love the art you come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you plan on not routing you cables behind the MB tray, you should tie those cables up to make them as small as possible. It will help with air flow. Better yet make a HDD cover when you make the PSU cover and hide the wires on the bottom of the HDD cage. If you make the PSU cover you could put the fan on that next to the HDD cage it you get too much noise from the fan on the window. I would test a fan on the window first, CM really messed up on the window fan mounts. You have to use really low CFM fans or it makes this wining sound.
> Asus needs to come out with AMD and Intel mid range ROG boards. They would fly off the shelves faster than they could make them. Nice break you made. Just to let people know, if you are wanting to make right angle bends you only need a table/workbench, some clamps, a 2x4, and a rubber mallet. Set the metal on the table, line up where you want the bend on the edge of the table/workbench. Then lay the 2x4 on top of the metal with it on the bend line, clamp it down, start bending it by hand. Beat it with the rubber mallet to finish it.
> If you slide it back a little, the tool less will hold it in place. We need to find you some purple led fans.


Yes i Noticed that, it was super loud, and i was using a stock R4, i plan on rerouting the cables and tiding them up a little more this afternoon, i just wanted to make sure everything worked first. But you mentioned attaching it to the HHD cage, how do you mount it with zap straps or custom made mounts in which you can screw it into.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Thanks, I just couldn't do without multiple monitors. I do a lot of GIS/RS/CAD work and simply have a hard time working on a single monitor now. The next motherboard will probably by a ROG or Fatal1ty board. Just waiting for some new processor line up to hit the market. The 955 is holding its own but not sure for how long.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I love the art you come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you plan on not routing you cables behind the MB tray, you should tie those cables up to make them as small as possible. It will help with air flow. Better yet make a HDD cover when you make the PSU cover and hide the wires on the bottom of the HDD cage. If you make the PSU cover you could put the fan on that next to the HDD cage it you get too much noise from the fan on the window. I would test a fan on the window first, CM really messed up on the window fan mounts. You have to use really low CFM fans or it makes this wining sound.
> Asus needs to come out with AMD and Intel mid range ROG boards. They would fly off the shelves faster than they could make them. Nice break you made. Just to let people know, if you are wanting to make right angle bends you only need a table/workbench, some clamps, a 2x4, and a rubber mallet. Set the metal on the table, line up where you want the bend on the edge of the table/workbench. Then lay the 2x4 on top of the metal with it on the bend line, clamp it down, start bending it by hand. Beat it with the rubber mallet to finish it.
> If you slide it back a little, the tool less will hold it in place. We need to find you some purple led fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus does have a somewhat budget ROG board the Maximus IV Gene-Z mATX for $180 at Newegg.ca. It's $10 more on the American site though for some reason. Usually it's the other way around. I guess that's the closest thing to budget as you can get for an ROG board. I'm thinking when/if I switch to Intel of going with the Rampage IV Extreme and a 3930X but that won't be for a long time and the V might be out by then. I may just wait and see what Piledriver is going to be like though so that I won't have to change or mod my case to fit an EATX board.
Click to expand...

I should have said a budget ROG that was a full ATX, too may people stay away from the Gene's because they don't want this little board in they're big case and they are afraid that they will run out of PCI slots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hursty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I love the art you come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you plan on not routing you cables behind the MB tray, you should tie those cables up to make them as small as possible. It will help with air flow. Better yet make a HDD cover when you make the PSU cover and hide the wires on the bottom of the HDD cage. If you make the PSU cover you could put the fan on that next to the HDD cage it you get too much noise from the fan on the window. I would test a fan on the window first, CM really messed up on the window fan mounts. You have to use really low CFM fans or it makes this wining sound.
> Asus needs to come out with AMD and Intel mid range ROG boards. They would fly off the shelves faster than they could make them. Nice break you made. Just to let people know, if you are wanting to make right angle bends you only need a table/workbench, some clamps, a 2x4, and a rubber mallet. Set the metal on the table, line up where you want the bend on the edge of the table/workbench. Then lay the 2x4 on top of the metal with it on the bend line, clamp it down, start bending it by hand. Beat it with the rubber mallet to finish it.
> If you slide it back a little, the tool less will hold it in place. We need to find you some purple led fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i Noticed that, it was super loud, and i was using a stock R4, i plan on rerouting the cables and tiding them up a little more this afternoon, i just wanted to make sure everything worked first. But you mentioned attaching it to the HHD cage, how do you mount it with zap straps or custom made mounts in which you can screw it into.
Click to expand...

See below, and don't be overwhelmed by my mad paint skills


----------



## Hursty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I should have said a budget ROG that was a full ATX, too may people stay away from the Gene's because they don't want this little board in they're big case and they are afraid that they will run out of PCI slots.
> See below, and don't be overwhelmed by my mad paint skills


Alright Thanks, i'll buy another R4 and do that as well, i just found that on the front where the 5.25" drives are if you take 2 of the dividers out a fan perfectly attaches to the remaining 2. So i mounted a intake there. Just need another or a strong fan blowing on my second GPU now, it runs about 8-10 degrees hotter then the top one. But still maxes out a 69degrees so shouldn't be anything to worry about.


----------



## Dronac

Quick question for my CM Storm Scout breatheren. I lost my HDD tool-less install rails. Does anyone know where I can buy some more? I'v searched everywhere I can think of but with no luck.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dronac*
> 
> Quick question for my CM Storm Scout breatheren. I lost my HDD tool-less install rails. Does anyone know where I can buy some more? I'v searched everywhere I can think of but with no luck.


It doesn't seem like any retailer or etailer has them but on Cooler Master's website you can request replacement parts. You just have to fill in the form to see if you can get it or not. Here's the link :
http://coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php


----------



## Dronac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> It doesn't seem like any retailer or etailer has them but on Cooler Master's website you can request replacement parts. You just have to fill in the form to see if you can get it or not. Here's the link :
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dronac*
> 
> Quick question for my CM Storm Scout breatheren. I lost my HDD tool-less install rails. Does anyone know where I can buy some more? I'v searched everywhere I can think of but with no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem like any retailer or etailer has them but on Cooler Master's website you can request replacement parts. You just have to fill in the form to see if you can get it or not. Here's the link :
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php
Click to expand...

That's something I haven't seen before, + Rep for you and that is going on the OP









You can also look on the CM Store page for parts. If they don't have what you are looking for give them a call. They are very good about getting any part you are looking for. A little CMSSC fact, the only reason CM started selling the parts was because of the CMSSC


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I should have said a budget ROG that was a full ATX, too may people stay away from the Gene's because they don't want this little board in they're big case and they are afraid that they will run out of PCI slots.
> See below, and don't be overwhelmed by my mad paint skills


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dronac*
> 
> Awesome, thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That's something I haven't seen before, + Rep for you and that is going on the OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also look on the CM Store page for parts. If they don't have what you are looking for give them a call. They are very good about getting any part you are looking for. A little CMSSC fact, the only reason CM started selling the parts was because of the CMSSC


Thanks. I found that site by accident last night when trying find out a release date for the replacement side panels for the Storm Trooper.


----------



## GoodInk

Well I just found this because of your post.

*Cooler Master 'Be A Part Of Our History' Giveaway!*



http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/20thanniversary/join.php

Very cool website, I only saw a couple Scouts and they didn't look like they where from here. I did see a Trooper from the CMSTC, the one with the painted red mesh on top and a custom painted Sniper that Fannblade gave away.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Well I just found this because of your post.
> *Cooler Master 'Be A Part Of Our History' Giveaway!*
> 
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/20thanniversary/join.php
> Very cool website, I only saw a couple Scouts and they didn't look like they where from here. I did see a Trooper from the CMSTC, the one with the painted red mesh on top and a custom painted Sniper that Fannblade gave away.


HEY,HEY; Now I'm apart of CM History!!!









Gamer's EYEWEAR...


GUNNARS GAMING EYEWEAR
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/756416/width/600/height/180/flags/








http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/756417/width/600/height/267/flags/








ROGUE'S GUNNARS


----------



## GoodInk

Scouts Please Fill Out the Members List Form

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ#gid=0


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Scouts Please Fill Out the Members List Form
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ#gid=0


does this mean all of us or is it for newbies mr new boss?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Scouts Please Fill Out the Members List Form
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ#gid=0
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean all of us or is it for newbies mr new boss?
Click to expand...

Its for everyone, a lot of the active members are not on the old list anyways. Besides having an up to date list, I'm needing GPU and PSU info on what works and what doesn't. This way I can update the OP with info that isn't outdated.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Fair enough







will fill it in as soon as i've made enough room on my desk to type properly, don't ask


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will fill it in as soon as i've made enough room on my desk to type properly, don't ask


But you are typing now, and its a very short form.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will fill it in as soon as i've made enough room on my desk to type properly, don't ask


*Scratches head*


----------



## Evil262

I have just seen that i have a rank, i am honored.

Thank you GoodInk!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> I have just seen that i have a rank, i am honored.
> 
> Thank you GoodInk!


You've been with us for awhile and have helped many others, so thank you!


----------



## xertioN

So i just bought an Antec Kuhler 620


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xertioN*
> 
> So i just bought an Antec Kuhler 620


How do you like it?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> How do you like it?


I would like to know as well! Also, added myself to the members list!


----------



## xertioN

its pretty damn good. I can overclock my phenom II x4 955 to 4.2ghz and idle at 38-42°C. max load with prime95 for 30 mins was 55°C.
Those were the same temps I was getting at 3.6 ghz with my Freezer Pro 7.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xertioN*
> 
> its pretty damn good. I can overclock my phenom II x4 955 to 4.2ghz and idle at 38-42°C. max load with prime95 for 30 mins was 55°C.
> Those were the same temps I was getting at 3.6 ghz with my Freezer Pro 7.


Nice temps and overclock! This is how it all started for me, an all in one liquid cooler. Next thing I knew, I was building a custom water loop. Its a slippery slope my friend


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xertioN*
> 
> its pretty damn good. I can overclock my phenom II x4 955 to 4.2ghz and idle at 38-42°C. max load with prime95 for 30 mins was 55°C.
> Those were the same temps I was getting at 3.6 ghz with my Freezer Pro 7.


And an added plus, it looks much nicer than the Freezer too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Nice temps and overclock! This is how it all started for me, an all in one liquid cooler. Next thing I knew, I was building a custom water loop. Its a slippery slope my friend


Very true, once you get the WC'ing bug I don't think there is any coming back.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

OP looks better than ever GoodInk! Im loving the organization







One thing though, the youtube videos are off center for me and are cut off, does anyone else have this problem? Thanks a lot for the major rank by the way, I will try to live up to it!







. One of these days (or weeks







) I would love to read through this whole thread and pick out the best builds that have gotten lost in the staggering amount of pages


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> OP looks better than ever GoodInk! Im loving the organization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing though, the youtube videos are off center for me and are cut off, does anyone else have this problem? Thanks a lot for the major rank by the way, I will try to live up to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One of these days (or weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I would love to read through this whole thread and pick out the best builds that have gotten lost in the staggering amount of pages


Yeah the videos are off center. It's not just you.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> OP looks better than ever GoodInk! Im loving the organization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing though, the youtube videos are off center for me and are cut off, does anyone else have this problem? Thanks a lot for the major rank by the way, I will try to live up to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One of these days (or weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I would love to read through this whole thread and pick out the best builds that have gotten lost in the staggering amount of pages


Thanks, I've put many hours getting looking good again, fixing links, updating info, adding new stuff (check out the Scout Family Area) Those youtube video's are killing me, I think something wacky happened when OCN went to the new format









You deserve that rank for helping in here and outside of the CMSSC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> OP looks better than ever GoodInk! Im loving the organization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing though, the youtube videos are off center for me and are cut off, does anyone else have this problem? Thanks a lot for the major rank by the way, I will try to live up to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One of these days (or weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I would love to read through this whole thread and pick out the best builds that have gotten lost in the staggering amount of pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the videos are off center. It's not just you.
Click to expand...

It doesn't look like this to you?


----------



## GoodInk

How are the youtube videos now?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Thanks, I've put many hours getting looking good again, fixing links, updating info, adding new stuff (check out the Scout Family Area) Those youtube video's are killing me, I think something wacky happened when OCN went to the new format
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve that rank for helping in here and outside of the CMSSC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like this to you?


Well youre doing great! Where have you seen me help outside of CMSSC?


















EDIT: Speed fix by the general, looking perfect now!


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks for the heads up, I just had to delete them out all the way and re-post them. After that, I'm 100% sure it was caused by the new format.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> I see you found my beloved Red Alert mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to stumble on this thread and I have one main piece of advice: both the EX360 and the RS360 are too thick to fit in the top of the scout without conflicting with the heatsinks on motherboards. There is only 27 or so mm of space between the top of the case and where the motherboard will sit. Since the EX and RS are both 35 mm thick, there is no way they will fit in the top of this case, even with the shroud up top. I had to get the Black Ice Pro III rad as it is only 25mm thick. There is also a magicool rad that is that thin as well, but i cant find it atm. FYI, this one rad cools my 955 at 4.2 and both my 6950s overclocked, temps are 47C max, idle 32C (with Enermax magma 1500 rpm fans). I think a 360 and 240 would be fine for an overclocked 1155 and two 580s, 360s even better. PM me with any specific questions, or post in my work log or this thread, I will be checkin in to see how its goin. Hope this helps mate, glad my mod could be of some help


Here is one time








http://www.overclock.net/t/1213720/240-rad-and-a-120-rad-in-a-cm-storm-scout/10#post_16441203


----------



## GoodInk

Anyone remember this?


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Alright I've been lurking...err looking too long. I've had my Scout for close to a year now and I never stop changing things on it. It is time to post some pics for the club. It's good to see that this club is coming back to life. I must attribute most of my mods to this thread here. So take a look and if you have any questions about what I did ask away.










WOW!!!







very clean and..and..BEAUTIFUL !!!

wish can get myself to do sleeving







so much work and soooo lazy








anyway, got my 2nd mod on my scout finished :



though, not sure what to call it yet..got inspiration from this mod on Raven02 : http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2785.html
should i call mine, Storm Scout Valkyrie ??


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very clean and..and..BEAUTIFUL !!!
> wish can get myself to do sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much work and soooo lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, got my 2nd mod on my scout finished :
> 
> though, not sure what to call it yet..got inspiration from this mod on Raven02 : http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2785.html
> should i call mine, Storm Scout Valkyrie ??


It looks awesome!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee*
> 
> wish can get myself to do sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much work and soooo lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, got my 2nd mod on my scout finished :
> 
> 
> 
> though, not sure what to call it yet..got inspiration from this mod on Raven02 : http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2785.html
> should i call mine, Storm Scout Valkyrie ??


More PICS!!! With better lighting please.

And please fill out this short form to get added to the Members list

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> More PICS!!! With better lighting please.
> And please fill out this short form to get added to the Members list
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ


form filled







got few bad quality pics in the gallery because didn't notice camera setting is screw-up







will upload better pics soon after the batteries replaced


----------



## Davayy

Nice work Ink, filled out the form. Just got some new white LEDs that look sick in the case, when i get time i will upload pics. Keep it up


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Anyone remember this?


Very Cool Sir!!!







'E' would be proud!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> More PICS!!! With better lighting please.
> And please fill out this short form to get added to the Members list
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ
> 
> 
> 
> form filled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got few bad quality pics in the gallery because didn't notice camera setting is screw-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will upload better pics soon after the batteries replaced
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Nice work Ink, filled out the form. Just got some new white LEDs that look sick in the case, when i get time i will upload pics. Keep it up


Thank you both for filling the form out and I'm looking forward to seeing the pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Anyone remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Cool Sir!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'E' would be proud!!!
Click to expand...

I'm proud of E for making it, you can tell he spent some time making it, and it's now apart of the OP.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

i've added myself to the list also


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> i've added myself to the list also


About time, how long does it take to clear off your desk to type







Thank you


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> About time, how long does it take to clear off your desk to type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## GoodInk

Ivy Bridge is now looking at a June launch


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Bridge is now looking at a June launch


Man June? I wish bulldozer had kicked some serious butt then they'd probably have released Ivy by now. I'm curious to see the performance compared to Sandy Bridge (even though they're saying there won't be a huge if any performance boost because it's more or less just a die shrink with better integrated graphics amongst other things) as I'm thinking of switching to Intel to make better use of my crossfire setup. I also want to see if Sandy Bridge will receive another price drop then I might nab an i5 or i7 even though I'd love to go with an X79 platform. The 3820 is looking great though as Newegg has them for $319 on the Canadian site. Downside is you have to buy it as a combo but I'd need a new motherboard anyway. Unfortunately Piledriver probably won't be better than anything Intel is currently offering but I guess we'll have to wait and see.

That was a cool video Goodink. I hadn't seen that one before.


----------



## tlminh

Let me join the club too

This is my first rig, I am a physician so I wish I had more time to work on the computer . . . I just picked up the hobby a few months ago!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> About time, how long does it take to clear off your desk to type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


heh i get sidetracked with other things really easily.. like a magpie to a shiny object sometimes


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Nice work with this club GoodInk!! It's coming to life again.









Also, added myself.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Found a pic of my scout I kinda liked. Decided to upload it.


----------



## donwon

My first computer build to share with you all.


----------



## donwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donwon*
> 
> My first computer build to share with you all.


Love this club !!


----------



## unimatrixzero

WOW.. My dad would like to say thank you to all the people that have refused to let this Club Die.

SEMPER FI... DO OR DIE





.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlminh*
> 
> 
> 
> Let me join the club too
> 
> This is my first rig, I am a physician so I wish I had more time to work on the computer . . . I just picked up the hobby a few months ago!


Welcome! Guess what now you have to do a song, dance or a joke to get in







Just kidding, but you need to put the php code in your sig.

Code:



Code:


[thread="525009"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/thread]

I must say that is a great build for someone who just picked up the hobby. I love how you hid the inverter for your CFFL's. Just remember, once a Scout always a Scout!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> About time, how long does it take to clear off your desk to type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> heh i get sidetracked with other things really easily.. like a magpie to a shiny object sometimes
Click to expand...

I was going to say something funny here but I got hungry and forgot









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Nice work with this club GoodInk!! It's coming to life again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, added myself.


I'm glad to see you still are checking up on things here and thanks for filling out the form.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Found a pic of my scout I kinda liked. Decided to upload it.


I really like this one!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donwon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *donwon*
> 
> My first computer build to share with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this club !!
Click to expand...

I love this club too!! Thanks for sharing your rig with us and welcome to the CMSSC! I had the CM V8 as my first cooler in my Scout, it just fit the case so nice. I see you have already made a new window, may I suggest a HDD cover. It's one of the easiest and best mods you can do for your Scout. Please fill out this short form and copy and paste the php code in your sig

Form

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> WOW.. My dad would like to say thank you to all the people that have refused to let this Club Die.
> 
> SEMPER FI... DO OR DIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Tell him once a Scout always a Scout! I bet $100 he smiles







BTW you are doing great things over in the CMSTC and you have a great bunch of people too. Now I'm going to steel your pic


----------



## Rogue1266

'Bottom of First Post, Front Page!!! Sir!








( If it will fit??? LOL





















)

Quote:


> name="tlminh" url="/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/24620#post_16579986"]
> Let me join the club too
> This is my first rig, I am a physician so I wish I had more time to work on the computer . . . I just picked up the hobby a few months ago!


Welcome 'Tlminh' to the 'CMSSC'!!!!! Now we have a Doctor in the House!!!!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donwon*
> 
> My first computer build to share with you all.


As well as you 'donwon'... 'WELCOME" to the 'CMSSC'!!!!


----------



## BriSleep

Are you guys serious??








2464 Pages and 24,636 posts??








Ya'll's just takes the lickins and keeps on tickins huh??
You guys Rock!! Keep it going gang, we love you guys!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep*
> 
> Are you guys serious??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2464 Pages and 24,636 posts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll's just takes the lickins and keeps on tickins huh??
> You guys Rock!! Keep it going gang, we love you guys!!


Great to see you Gen. BriSleep, Sir!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Here is one time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1213720/240-rad-and-a-120-rad-in-a-cm-storm-scout/10#post_16441203


Okay, maybe ONCE







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Found a pic of my scout I kinda liked. Decided to upload it.


SO NICE


----------



## BriSleep

Thanks, don't get too used to it, you know I don't hang out in one place too long.







As soon as they figure out who I am I gotta go.
Retired, get it? I've been tired then had to get tired all over again. Lol!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

What the HEC?!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121096

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147144

Guess this means my 'little' Destroyer is a HEC? The Rosewill version looks better tho. Even tho part of me still wishes I'd gotten the 690, it was for an old Pentium 4! $40 is a steal for the Rosewill. Every time I look at it I want to get me an old Duo or X2 and new mobo and make a decent HTPC/server out of it.


----------



## poyyiee

a few pics update on my Scout Valkyrie as promised..not a great shoot, but its the best my camera can do













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Found a pic of my scout I kinda liked. Decided to upload it.


cooollll pic !!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlminh*
> 
> 
> Let me join the club too
> This is my first rig, I am a physician so I wish I had more time to work on the computer . . . I just picked up the hobby a few months ago!


nice blue theme..is it ccfl?? thinking of lighting my scout with it too...but, not sure yet, hmm..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep*
> 
> Are you guys serious??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2464 Pages and 24,636 posts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll's just takes the lickins and keeps on tickins huh??
> You guys Rock!! Keep it going gang, we love you guys!!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BriSleep*
> 
> Are you guys serious??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2464 Pages and 24,636 posts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll's just takes the lickins and keeps on tickins huh??
> You guys Rock!! Keep it going gang, we love you guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see you Gen. BriSleep, Sir!!!!!!
Click to expand...

You can say that again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep*
> 
> Thanks, don't get too used to it, you know I don't hang out in one place too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as they figure out who I am I gotta go.
> Retired, get it? I've been tired then had to get tired all over again. Lol!!


You've been missed Sir
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> What the HEC?!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121096
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147144
> 
> Guess this means my 'little' Destroyer is a HEC? The Rosewill version looks better tho. Even tho part of me still wishes I'd gotten the 690, it was for an old Pentium 4! $40 is a steal for the Rosewill. Every time I look at it I want to get me an old Duo or X2 and new mobo and make a decent HTPC/server out of it.


The HEC isn't a bad case for the money, I build one for my Mom awhile back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee*
> 
> a few pics update on my Scout Valkyrie as promised..not a great shoot, but its the best my camera can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of lighting my scout with it too...but, not sure yet, hmm..


That looks so sick! Would you mind sharing with us on how you did it?
You might want to look in to http://modelersbrand.com/ I just got some and this things are bright! I'm going to be doing a full review up on them. You will need to solder but looking at your case, I'm guessing you can handle that.

Here is a couple posts of it being used in a Trooper
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/1360#post_16506856
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/1500#post_16561547


----------



## DireLeon2010

Kinda looks like a Raven case....excepts the louvers are in the front.











Holy crap, that's bright! Love it!


----------



## Shaddax

Hey everyone,

I stumbled upon this site by chance while trying to find answers to my questions concerning this case, which I am pretty sure I'll be buying in the very near future, along with the rest of my new build. I also have questions which don't concern the case but figured I'd ask while I'm at it since the members really seem to know their stuff.

Firstly, I'd like to say that I have read a bunch of pages in this thread and I respect the time and effort you have all put into this site, the information that it provides, your own builds/logs and the help which you provide to others who are thinking of joining your "ranks"!









I'd also like to mention that several of the links on the first page of the thread don't work at all for me - they take me back to the top of the page rather than "showing" the item as described. The links in question are:

Case Specs (Click to show)
GPU's That Fit (Click to show)
CPU Coolers That Fit (Click to show)
Fan Specs. (Click to show)
PSU ALERT!!! (Click to show)
Strangely enough, the information that should toggle to show appeared when I copied and pasted these into notepad from the first page except for the PSU ALERT!!! - please let me know what the alert is, I'm curious! Just thought I'd mention this so that new visitors won't be deterred from browsing the site due to funky link issues. Not everyone can be as persistent as I!

Alright, now I'll ask my questions. Not exactly make or break for the case but I'd really like to get confirmation that I can use the LED light power button for more than just the two stock case fans. I saw the diagram on the first page for this, as well as the LED controller terminal block installation photo, so I'm pretty sure someone has already done this but I'd like more details on this process please. To give you an idea of my goal, I'd want to upgrade the stock case fans, add two intake fans to the side window and add a cathode or two to this button, so let me know if this is possible or just a pipe dream.

Speaking of upgrading the stock fans and adding cathodes, this site has confirmed what I had read before which led me to believe that I can use the Cooler Master Sickle Flow [R4-2R-20CR-GP] 120mm fans throughout the case.

Questions about the fans:

Are they considered "dual line" fans so that I can turn the LEDs on and off with the stock LED light power button? The various sites I've browsed don't show the wiring at all. If so, are the wires easily idenitified to allow me to add them to the LED light power button?
Just how loud are they? I've read reviews on various sites and a constant complaint is that they are rather loud.
In your experience, how well do they perform with regards to actually cooling our case?
My last question about these fans also has to do with the motherboard I am looking at buying. In short, can the motherboard automatically control the fan speed depending on current load since they are 3-pin? I know a little bit about SpeedFan after having checked it out last night and would love to avoid having to manually set any fans in my case since I tend to be forgetful. Does the "Automatic Fan Speed" function work something like this? If I'm going completely in the wrong direction, can someone please tell me how I might go about making my fans automatically adjusted depending on load? This is the motherboard in question for your reference.
As for the cathodes, I've never actually used any in my past builds and was wondering if someone can give me a boot-camp rundown on this stuff. I had seen them before but they didn't look nearly as good as some of the builds I have seen on this site and I am heavily considering using one or two in my build now.









I've never taken an interest in sleeving the wires in any of my builds either&#8230; until having seen the stunning work some of the members here have done with their own! Is there any resource that I can read or watch to help me get a knowledge base on this? The "sleeving and cable management gurus" link on the first page brought me to a website which seems to lack this kind of thing for beginners and I can't find any information on that "best made sleeving tool for cheap" other than the picture.









I am going for an ATI CrossFireX setup with this build and wanted to know how much and exactly what modding would be necessary to make the cards longer than 10.5" fit. I know for sure some of you have done this for one card but couldn't, at first glance, find any details about a dual long-card setup. I'm also curious as to how badly this will affect airflow throughout the case as it would essentially split the case in half from within.

Lastly, I found this in-depth review of our case done by HardwareCanucks to be very interesting and it really swayed my decision to buy this case rather than some of the alternatives that I had in mind. I've linked directly to the benchmark test results for the cooling which is provided stock with the CM Storm Scout. I thought current and future members might like to have this information, though I admit that I didn't browse all 2400+ replies in this thread to see if it had already been posted. Enjoy!

I'd like to thank you all in advance for having taken the time to read this and I look forward to your responses!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donwon*
> 
> My first computer build to share with you all.


Very nice build! Welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I really like this one!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> SO NICE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee*
> 
> cooollll pic !!


Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee*


I like it!








Quote:


> Shaddax


As far as sleeving, Lutro0 has some nice guides and does amazing work.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1122053/lutro0-customs-sleeving-tool-tutorials

For the X-Fire setup, it depends on the motherboard you have. On mine, I would have to remove the HDD cage for longer cards. I have seen a few motherboards that have the first PCIe slot high enough that the card extends into the 5.25" bays. If thats the case, you could keep half the HDD cage and mount it to the bottom of the case.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1026785/cm-storm-scout-hdd-mod


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaddax*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I stumbled upon this site by chance while trying to find answers to my questions concerning this case, which I am pretty sure I'll be buying in the very near future, along with the rest of my new build. I also have questions which don't concern the case but figured I'd ask while I'm at it since the members really seem to know their stuff.
> 
> Firstly, I'd like to say that I have read a bunch of pages in this thread and I respect the time and effort you have all put into this site, the information that it provides, your own builds/logs and the help which you provide to others who are thinking of joining your "ranks"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to mention that several of the links on the first page of the thread don't work at all for me - they take me back to the top of the page rather than "showing" the item as described. The links in question are:
> 
> Case Specs (Click to show)
> GPU's That Fit (Click to show)
> CPU Coolers That Fit (Click to show)
> Fan Specs. (Click to show)
> PSU ALERT!!! (Click to show)
> Strangely enough, the information that should toggle to show appeared when I copied and pasted these into notepad from the first page except for the PSU ALERT!!! - please let me know what the alert is, I'm curious! Just thought I'd mention this so that new visitors won't be deterred from browsing the site due to funky link issues. Not everyone can be as persistent as I!
> Alright, now I'll ask my questions. Not exactly make or break for the case but I'd really like to get confirmation that I can use the LED light power button for more than just the two stock case fans. I saw the diagram on the first page for this, as well as the LED controller terminal block installation photo, so I'm pretty sure someone has already done this but I'd like more details on this process please. To give you an idea of my goal, I'd want to upgrade the stock case fans, add two intake fans to the side window and add a cathode or two to this button, so let me know if this is possible or just a pipe dream.
> Speaking of upgrading the stock fans and adding cathodes, this site has confirmed what I had read before which led me to believe that I can use the Cooler Master Sickle Flow [R4-2R-20CR-GP] 120mm fans throughout the case.
> Questions about the fans:
> 
> Are they considered "dual line" fans so that I can turn the LEDs on and off with the stock LED light power button? The various sites I've browsed don't show the wiring at all. If so, are the wires easily idenitified to allow me to add them to the LED light power button?
> Just how loud are they? I've read reviews on various sites and a constant complaint is that they are rather loud.
> In your experience, how well do they perform with regards to actually cooling our case?
> My last question about these fans also has to do with the motherboard I am looking at buying. In short, can the motherboard automatically control the fan speed depending on current load since they are 3-pin? I know a little bit about SpeedFan after having checked it out last night and would love to avoid having to manually set any fans in my case since I tend to be forgetful. Does the "Automatic Fan Speed" function work something like this? If I'm going completely in the wrong direction, can someone please tell me how I might go about making my fans automatically adjusted depending on load? This is the motherboard in question for your reference.
> As for the cathodes, I've never actually used any in my past builds and was wondering if someone can give me a boot-camp rundown on this stuff. I had seen them before but they didn't look nearly as good as some of the builds I have seen on this site and I am heavily considering using one or two in my build now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never taken an interest in sleeving the wires in any of my builds either&#8230; until having seen the stunning work some of the members here have done with their own! Is there any resource that I can read or watch to help me get a knowledge base on this? The "sleeving and cable management gurus" link on the first page brought me to a website which seems to lack this kind of thing for beginners and I can't find any information on that "best made sleeving tool for cheap" other than the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going for an ATI CrossFireX setup with this build and wanted to know how much and exactly what modding would be necessary to make the cards longer than 10.5" fit. I know for sure some of you have done this for one card but couldn't, at first glance, find any details about a dual long-card setup. I'm also curious as to how badly this will affect airflow throughout the case as it would essentially split the case in half from within.
> Lastly, I found this in-depth review of our case done by HardwareCanucks to be very interesting and it really swayed my decision to buy this case rather than some of the alternatives that I had in mind. I've linked directly to the benchmark test results for the cooling which is provided stock with the CM Storm Scout. I thought current and future members might like to have this information, though I admit that I didn't browse all 2400+ replies in this thread to see if it had already been posted. Enjoy!
> I'd like to thank you all in advance for having taken the time to read this and I look forward to your responses!


The longest card that will fit without modding anything is 10.63" as that's the Twin Frozr III 6950 length and it fits with about 1mm of room left between the fan shroud and the hard drive cage. The sickle flows aren't too bad for noise as long as you don't run them full on and they can make a bit of a low whine if mounted on the side window but the one I have on my side window is very tolerable, looks killer and keeps my 6950s 10 degrees celsius cooler than not having it. Unfortunately though they are not able to be used with the front case button as there are only a few fans on the market that have that capability. You will only be able to use up to 3 fans with it also without any modding. There is somewhere in the forum towards the first 200 pages where people were showing how they managed to get cathodes to work with the LED on/off switch but the exact page numbers are currently eluding me. I recommend using LED as they seem to last longer and emit little to no heat. Just grab an extra large coffee when you have the time and go through the pages. It is actually quite enjoyable as there are some really creative exceptional builds to look at.
If you want to install another 140mm intake fan you can mount the fan on the 3.25" drive tray it comes with as it has holes perfect for mounting a 140mm fan just take note you will lose all but one optical bay drive. The fan will basically just hang off of the tray and won't make any noise except the hum of air flow. However if you do need more than one optical drive bay you can mod the case to fit a smaller fan like a 120mm. A lot of people have used zip ties.
As for the cable management, it is not great. A lot of reviews tend to say it is but I beg to differ. I think the only review I read where they addressed that issue was the one Hardwarecanucks did. It is a rather enjoyable challenge if you don't mind that sort of thing but definitely go with a modular PSU if you're going to want a clean build as there's not a lot of room between the right side panel and the motherboard tray to hide cables. As regards cable sleeving, if you are afraid to tackle such a feat you can go with the AX series PSU's from Corsair as they have individually sleeved replacement cables that look killer for around $75 which is actually not a bad deal. Note though that they are only available on certain AX PSU's. The AX's are also fully modular, gold rated and very well built. Also, as Nitrous suggested Lutro0 has excellent videos on cable sleeving for the complete beginner and more advanced sleevers as well.
Overall this is one of the better mid size cases available with a window, rather good airflow and good build quality but it is starting to show its age. I certainly don't regret buying it but the lack of front USB 3.0 ports, side panel air filters and more cable routing holes as well as not being able to fit any video cards over 10.63" without modding make it less competitive to other newer cases on the market. The interior is a little cramped as well and if you're going to use something like the Noctua NH-D14 or Thermalright Silver Arrow you will have to mount them pretty much last as you won't be able to fit the stand-offs screws or 8-pin power connector on the motherboard but that is common with small cases but those coolers will fit with no issues. As well they will impede the top 120mm fan mount on the windowed side panel so you won't be able to mount a fan there. On the plus side however the top handle is great and very handy, it takes up very little room as far as mid tower cases go and looks rather striking in my opinion. Mind you if you're creative you can make anything work. I get nothing but compliments on my Scout despite me only having done subtle mods like the second front intake 140mm LED fan. I hope my insanely long post helps your decision.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaddax*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I stumbled upon this site by chance while trying to find answers to my questions concerning this case, which I am pretty sure I'll be buying in the very near future, along with the rest of my new build. I also have questions which don't concern the case but figured I'd ask while I'm at it since the members really seem to know their stuff.
> 
> Firstly, I'd like to say that I have read a bunch of pages in this thread and I respect the time and effort you have all put into this site, the information that it provides, your own builds/logs and the help which you provide to others who are thinking of joining your "ranks"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Welcome and thanks!*
> 
> I'd also like to mention that several of the links on the first page of the thread don't work at all for me - they take me back to the top of the page rather than "showing" the item as described. The links in question are:
> 
> Case Specs (Click to show)
> GPU's That Fit (Click to show)
> CPU Coolers That Fit (Click to show)
> Fan Specs. (Click to show)
> PSU ALERT!!! (Click to show)
> Strangely enough, the information that should toggle to show appeared when I copied and pasted these into notepad from the first page except for the PSU ALERT!!! - please let me know what the alert is, I'm curious! Just thought I'd mention this so that new visitors won't be deterred from browsing the site due to funky link issues. Not everyone can be as persistent as I!
> 
> *There is an issue with the spoilers on OCN, you have to wait until the page is fully loaded before clicking them. I'm still looking in to the issue and I hope they are fixing it. The PSU alert is, so for we have found one PSU that the cables are too short. There maybe others, this info is just from the time I have taken over the club about a week ago. The PSU is the Ocz modxstream 500*
> 
> Alright, now I'll ask my questions. Not exactly make or break for the case but I'd really like to get confirmation that I can use the LED light power button for more than just the two stock case fans. I saw the diagram on the first page for this, as well as the LED controller terminal block installation photo, so I'm pretty sure someone has already done this but I'd like more details on this process please. To give you an idea of my goal, I'd want to upgrade the stock case fans, add two intake fans to the side window and add a cathode or two to this button, so let me know if this is possible or just a pipe dream.
> 
> *You have to mod the fan for it to work, sorry. Most LED fans have the LEDs wired to the fan, so if you connected the fans to the switch it will just turn off the fan. Most LED fans can be easily modded to work with the switch if you have a soldering iron. You'll need to have around 5volt LED's to make it work. Some 12 volt LED's will not run on 5 volts. This might help
> http://led.linear1.org/myth-of-the-5-volt-led/*
> 
> Speaking of upgrading the stock fans and adding cathodes, this site has confirmed what I had read before which led me to believe that I can use the Cooler Master Sickle Flow [R4-2R-20CR-GP] 120mm fans throughout the case.
> 
> Questions about the fans:
> 
> Are they considered "dual line" fans so that I can turn the LEDs on and off with the stock LED light power button? The various sites I've browsed don't show the wiring at all. If so, are the wires easily idenitified to allow me to add them to the LED light power button?
> *Not with out modding them*
> Just how loud are they? I've read reviews on various sites and a constant complaint is that they are rather loud.
> *Never owned them, have read a slower RPM's they are quiet, but what fan isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> In your experience, how well do they perform with regards to actually cooling our case?
> My last question about these fans also has to do with the motherboard I am looking at buying. In short, can the motherboard automatically control the fan speed depending on current load since they are 3-pin?
> *Almost all boards have fan control built in, Asus has great fan control off the MB. Some CPU headers will not control 3 pin fans, only 4 pins.*
> I know a little bit about SpeedFan after having checked it out last night and would love to avoid having to manually set any fans in my case since I tend to be forgetful. Does the "Automatic Fan Speed" function work something like this? If I'm going completely in the wrong direction, can someone please tell me how I might go about making my fans automatically adjusted depending on load? This is the motherboard in question for your reference.
> *I have never had good luck with Speedfan, it just didn't work with anyboard that I have used.*
> 
> As for the cathodes, I've never actually used any in my past builds and was wondering if someone can give me a boot-camp rundown on this stuff. I had seen them before but they didn't look nearly as good as some of the builds I have seen on this site and I am heavily considering using one or two in my build now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go with LED tape lights, don't get the wire string ones, they don't seem to last. If you can solder modeler's Brands have some really bright ones, go with the smooth DD's. I will be doing a review with them very soon. It's a one man shop but he is great to work with. http://modelersbrand.com/*
> 
> I've never taken an interest in sleeving the wires in any of my builds either&#8230; until having seen the stunning work some of the members here have done with their own! Is there any resource that I can read or watch to help me get a knowledge base on this? The "sleeving and cable management gurus" link on the first page brought me to a website which seems to lack this kind of thing for beginners and I can't find any information on that "best made sleeving tool for cheap" other than the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I second Lutro's guides, great video's and write ups. He is a sleeving fool that makes 99% of everyone's sleeves look bad compared to his.*
> 
> I am going for an ATI CrossFireX setup with this build and wanted to know how much and exactly what modding would be necessary to make the cards longer than 10.5" fit. I know for sure some of you have done this for one card but couldn't, at first glance, find any details about a dual long-card setup. I'm also curious as to how badly this will affect airflow throughout the case as it would essentially split the case in half from within.
> *
> What Branish said, just make sure you look to see how the power wires connects. The top one will not be the problem one, but it's the bottom one that will cause you problems. The connectors will but up against the HDD cage.*
> 
> Lastly, I found this in-depth review of our case done by HardwareCanucks to be very interesting and it really swayed my decision to buy this case rather than some of the alternatives that I had in mind. I've linked directly to the benchmark test results for the cooling which is provided stock with the CM Storm Scout. I thought current and future members might like to have this information, though I admit that I didn't browse all 2400+ replies in this thread to see if it had already been posted. Enjoy!
> 
> *Again Branish was talking about mounting fans, a lot of people put them in the 5.25" bays. The 140's can be locked down with the tool-less, and 120's can be mounted to the drivebay knockouts, ziptied, ect, ect. This will help cooler your CPU a lot. If you have a long GPU it pretty much acts as a divider in the case and you can't push cool are from the stock front 140mm fan*
> 
> I'd like to thank you all in advance for having taken the time to read this and I look forward to your responses!


Answers are in bold in the quote. As for cable management, it's good if you take your time and think it through. It's not easy cable management but once you figure it out, it looks great.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Found a pic of my scout I kinda liked. Decided to upload it.


Really Nice Pic!!! Love it.. Clean & Sleek!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poyyiee*
> 
> a few pics update on my Scout Valkyrie as promised..not a great shoot, but its the best my camera can do


Great 'SCOUT'....


----------



## Branish

Very nice builds.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Really Nice Pic!!! Love it.. Clean & Sleek!!!


Thanks Rogue!


----------



## GoodInk

*December Best Picture of the Month
Congratulations Sassanou*


*Past Months*

February 2012
Branish



March 2012
nitrousoxide10



April 2012
ReckNball



May 2012
xertioN



June 2012
howiedoit



July 2012
Evil262



August 2012
Xeroex


September 2012
Cheaptrick


October's 2012
koniu777


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *March's Best Picture of the Month
> Congratulations nitrousoxide10*


Wow. Thanks Ink!


----------



## Rogue1266

WAAHOOO, Im finally going '4' cores.....







I ordered a:
AMD Phenom II X4 975 Black Edition Deneb 3.6GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Desktop Processor

next is

http://cdn.overclock.net/2/23/23cc72de_logoCorsair.png







H80


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *March's Best Picture of the Month
> Congratulations nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Wow. Thanks Ink!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Congrats' Bud!!!! Very
Click to expand...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *March's Best Picture of the Month
> Congratulations nitrousoxide10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Thanks Ink!
Click to expand...

Your welcome, it's a great pic! I'm loving the blue power/HDD LED mod too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> WAAHOOO, Im finally going '4' cores.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a:
> AMD Phenom II X4 975 Black Edition Deneb 3.6GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Desktop Processor
> 
> next is
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/764568/width/210/height/57/flags/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H80


Congrads Rogue and I want updated pics!


----------



## Aryan1171

Change the facts:

I'm going for a core i5 2500k, Asus Rog gene V and 8 gigs of Vengeance ram.

Total costs: 400 euro's!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> WAAHOOO, Im finally going '4' cores.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a:
> AMD Phenom II X4 975 Black Edition Deneb 3.6GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Desktop Processor
> 
> 
> 'Congrats' Bud!!!! Very


Congrats on the new toy! Getting new parts for my PC always feels like Christmas did when I was a kid.








....and Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Your welcome, it's a great pic! I'm loving the blue power/HDD LED mod too.


Ahhh!!!.... you noticed!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Change the facts:
> I'm going for a core i5 2500k, Asus Rog gene V and 8 gigs of Vengeance ram.
> Total costs: 400 euro's!


Good choice! I really like the intel i series. Never had an Asus MB or Corsair RAM, but I've heard a lot of good things about both. GL with the build and post pics when you're done!


----------



## Rogue1266

Don't forget....

BE A PART OF HISTORY....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Change the facts:
> I'm going for a core i5 2500k, Asus Rog gene V and 8 gigs of Vengeance ram.
> Total costs: 400 euro's!


I'm really liking the i7-3820 / LGA2011..
That will be in a few months..







The SABERTOOTH_X79is what is going to hold that baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaddax

nitrousoxide10, thanks for the reply! I'll keep that in mind. Lutro0's guides are very nice, though I must admit that sleeving sure looks complicated for someone who's never done it before, especially with new parts! Very informative.









Branish, I've looked through the first 228 pages of this thread now and counting... Still no sign of a detailed enough guide for the LED light power button mod I'm looking for. This is the closest "walkthrough" that I have found so far... I still find myself starving for more details though because I've never done this before. I just want to make sure I know exactly what to do before I start hacking apart my new stuff.









GoodInk, thank you too for the response! I checked out that LED myth link but it still leaves me somewhat puzzled. You mention that the button would work with modding - do you happen to know where I might find details about modding the fans to work with the LED power button? I had already seen the link to modelersbrand.com while browsing the site but appreciate the tip for sure! I'll definitely look into those.

-

So I've checked and found that the R4 is 3-pin, so it can connect to the mobo. I'm still not sure if it will allow for automatic control straight from the mobo. The downside to it being 3 pin is that I have no idea how I'd mod it to work properly with the LED light power button.

I've read that someone used AC Ryan Blackfire fans since they came with separate LED connectors but I haven't found any recent information about these fans yet...

Alternatively, I have found these fans quite pleasing to the eye and was wondering if they'd be any easier to make the LED light power button work with these instead:
Phobya Nano-2G 12 PWM Silent 1500rpm Red LED Double Blade (120x120x25mm)

Another thing to note is that I'd love to be able to control all LED/light sources within the case from the LED light power button&#8230; Fans, LED strips, whatever else.

Any help you guys could give me with regards to that LED light power button mod would be really appreciated - it's all that's stopping me from placing my order. I would normally check myself but I'm having difficulty finding the time to browse through all the good stuff on this site from work.

I think I'm coming down with modder fever. Soooo many nice rigs in this thread and I can't wait to start on my very own!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaddax*
> 
> nitrousoxide10, thanks for the reply! I'll keep that in mind. Lutro0's guides are very nice, though I must admit that sleeving sure looks complicated for someone who's never done it before, especially with new parts! Very informative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Branish, I've looked through the first 228 pages of this thread now and counting... Still no sign of a detailed enough guide for the LED light power button mod I'm looking for. This is the closest "walkthrough" that I have found so far... I still find myself starving for more details though because I've never done this before. I just want to make sure I know exactly what to do before I start hacking apart my new stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoodInk, thank you too for the response! I checked out that LED myth link but it still leaves me somewhat puzzled. You mention that the button would work with modding - do you happen to know where I might find details about modding the fans to work with the LED power button? I had already seen the link to modelersbrand.com while browsing the site but appreciate the tip for sure! I'll definitely look into those.
> 
> -
> 
> So I've checked and found that the R4 is 3-pin, so it can connect to the mobo. I'm still not sure if it will allow for automatic control straight from the mobo. The downside to it being 3 pin is that I have no idea how I'd mod it to work properly with the LED light power button.
> 
> I've read that someone used AC Ryan Blackfire fans since they came with separate LED connectors but I haven't found any recent information about these fans yet...
> 
> Alternatively, I have found these fans quite pleasing to the eye and was wondering if they'd be any easier to make the LED light power button work with these instead:
> Phobya Nano-2G 12 PWM Silent 1500rpm Red LED Double Blade (120x120x25mm)
> 
> Another thing to note is that I'd love to be able to control all LED/light sources within the case from the LED light power button&#8230; Fans, LED strips, whatever else.
> 
> Any help you guys could give me with regards to that LED light power button mod would be really appreciated - it's all that's stopping me from placing my order. I would normally check myself but I'm having difficulty finding the time to browse through all the good stuff on this site from work.
> 
> I think I'm coming down with modder fever. Soooo many nice rigs in this thread and I can't wait to start on my very own!


Sounds like you need to make a terminal block and a relay switch. These links will help.
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/19110#post_12693359
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/17060#post_11974926 (I just sent virus a PM that his pics are down)
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/5460#post_8468458

BTW this is all in the OP under Tips and Tricks










As for modding the fans, try this
http://www.instructables.com/id/Lighted-Fan-Light-Switch/


----------



## Shaddax

Thanks GoodInk! FYI, the links in the OP under the tips and tricks section, along with many others, don't actually work properly right now. I gave you guys a heads up about that in my first post and then started sifting through the entire thread. I made it to about page 350 now. On that note, I'd also like to mention that the terminal block video from the OP no longer works - apparently, the user deleted their account.

I hope this works, but at a glance it looks very helpful so I'll cross my fingers. I'm going to read up on it now and I'll get back to you. Thanks again!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *March's Best Picture of the Month
> Congratulations nitrousoxide10*
> 
> 
> *Past Months*
> 
> February 2012
> Branish


*WOW Guys... I love the Re injection of Life on here.. Great Picture of one of the Greatest Cases in the World.



Lt. General. Great Job sir. Great Job.*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaddax*
> 
> Thanks GoodInk! FYI, the links in the OP under the tips and tricks section, along with many others, don't actually work properly right now. I gave you guys a heads up about that in my first post and then started sifting through the entire thread. I made it to about page 350 now. On that note, I'd also like to mention that the terminal block video from the OP no longer works - apparently, the user deleted their account.
> 
> I hope this works, but at a glance it looks very helpful so I'll cross my fingers. I'm going to read up on it now and I'll get back to you. Thanks again!


Virus updated his post







as for the video not much I can do about that one







Remember you have to wait until the page is fully loaded before clicking on the the Tips and Tricks or it will just put you back to the top of the page, and that first page can take a while to load, there are a ton of pics on it. Right now the only broken link is the SSD one.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Lt. General. Great Job sir. Great Job.


Thanks just caring on what others start









BTW SSD Link is fixed
I removed the spoiler tags and made links to the link


----------



## GoodInk

*Tips And Tricks*


Modeler's Brand DD's LED Tape/GoodInk's recommended LED's
What you really need to know about the Video Card Numbers Game
Video Card Size Chart
Lighting Help for the Scout.
Thinking about painting A Camo Build Here are some Ideas for you.
Hard to Find Parts Here
Recommended Wheels for a Rolling Rig
Molex Wire Diagram
Turning your 5 volt light switch at the top to a full featured 12 volt On/Off Switch
DIMENSION SIZE OF THE STOCK WINDOW
Pictures of our BUILDS
How to Take the Perfect Photo of your Rig
REMOVING TOP COVER PANEL
PLEXI AND PERSPEX ETCHING AND FOLDING
Striker's Windtunnel Mod
SSD OPTIMUM Set Up
Painting Your Case Fans
Linux Choices for 2010
How to Paint Your Case
More Tricks and Tips Link Here
Replacing fan LED's
Window Replacement How To


----------



## GoodInk

*Thread Mile Stones*


25,000th Post Celebration!!!
Come and see our 500th page Celebration on the bottom of page 499. It ROXX!!!
See our Movie Night on Page 700
2011 Rocking the NEW YEAR IN..
AWARDS AND COMMENDATIONS


----------



## GoodInk

*The Official Cooler Master Storm Trooper Club*


*The Cooler Master Storm Sniper Club*


*The Cooler Master Storm Enforcer Club*



Cooler Master Storm Scout Club Facebook Page
CM Storm Facebook Page
Cooler Master Storm Scout Club Steam Group


----------



## tlminh

I am doing some house cleaning of my scout, was wondering what the purpose of the 140mm fan in front.

It gets cool air into the HDD bays but thats about it, the rest is blocked by the walls of the HDD bay (I put a bunch of wires under the HDD but decided to move it because it was blocking some air flow)

Do the HDD's really need that much cooling?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlminh*
> 
> I am doing some house cleaning of my scout, was wondering what the purpose of the 140mm fan in front.
> 
> It gets cool air into the HDD bays but thats about it, the rest is blocked by the walls of the HDD bay (I put a bunch of wires under the HDD but decided to move it because it was blocking some air flow)
> 
> Do the HDD's really need that much cooling?


Most fans push air out like a shot gun, there are some new ones that work more like a riffle. So most of the air coming from the front fan goes around the HDD cage and is then pulled by the GPU if you have one. After that the back fan and the top fan try to pull the air the GPU doesn't eat up to the top and out the back. This being OCN and most of us are gamers and put the biggest card we can fit/afford, the GPU acts like a separator and not a lot of that air gets to the the top and back fan. This is why so many of us put a fan in the 5.25" bays. As for cooling HDD's that is a trick question, if they run too hot they will burn up, if they run too cool they will wear out. They are designed to run at about 34C, so when they are running too cool, the parts are wearing them self out as it's being used, because of the tolerances build in to the HDD. Think of it as a car engine, they are made to run at about 180F-210F. If you pull the thermostat out and hot wire the fan to run all the time, you could wear out you engine prematurely.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Does anyone know how to remove the 5.25 tool less bay locks on the scout? Everyone who painted theirs white must have had to remove them, pics would be helpful







. Thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

Pry up the back of it with a flat head over the tab while pushing.











*BTW I just added this to the Tips and Tricks

How to Paint Your Case*


----------



## Rogue1266

Ok!!!! So let me tell you all.. I admit I should have switched over to self-contained CPU cooler when they came out.
Talk about the difference in Temps... This H80 was a big jump for me from a 'Hyper N520'...
Cooler Masters 'Hyper N520, Dual-Fan (Push/Pull) Set...


These are my 'Temps' at Idle on the N520.......










I wanted to just throw on the H80 to test it before I started ripping my whole computer apart

These are my Temp's at LOAD on the H80

SIDE NOTE: These 'H80' spec's are all done with RAD mounted on rear exhaust fan port with just 'PUSH' effect!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Looks like a big improvement Rogue


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks like a big improvement Rogue










Right!! Thank's.... GoodInk!!! Talk about improvement buddy!!! This is so







.. I should have done it when they came out... I tried OC'ing and testing her just a little bit. I gained a 110Mhz increase with out moving a spec.. No voltage, No NB, No HT, No mem; just the FSB!!!







All Stable for what I consider stable... I'm going to test her again as soon as my CPU (my 975) get's shipped here...








I really want to get started on this mod







. Because of my working conditions. It's going to take me at least 5 week's to do..(the little I'm doing) Really, it's going to be my First, but my last major mod to my 'SCOUT'!!!!









By the time my 'SCOUT' is finished. I'll be starting to receive hardware for my major build!!!
Which all will be housed inside my; 'You know what'







???







"MY TROOPER"!!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

5 weeks! Quit OCN for 2 and get it done faster! I wish I would have went with the Trooper over my Lian Li, the only reason I didn't was because it won't fit in my desk and the A70F will, kinda. I forgot to take in account that the power buttons and USB's are on the top







It fits but I can't turn the damn thing on or use the USB's. So I took the back off my desk and it sits on my desk for now, I'm going to mod my desk so I can put it in the desk.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Hi Guys,

Thanks for supporting the Scout. It will be a good year for Storm chassis just stay tuned! We at CM have read almost 90% of this thread.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for supporting the Scout. It will be a good year for Storm chassis just stay tuned! We at CM have read almost 90% of this thread.


Glad to support our favorite chassis, and our favorite company







Hope youll get some good ideas from this thread, we sure have put a lot of work into our rigs. I hope there is a storm scout II.







Keep checkin in, the mods never stop coming, hopefully mine gets finished before too long







. Nice to know companies support and listen to their customers.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for supporting the Scout. It will be a good year for Storm chassis just stay tuned! We at CM have read almost 90% of this thread.


Thanks for stopping in! 90% that equals out to just under 2500 posts to go







Is there and thing in the pipeline coming out this year? I saw a video of a white Trooper with a window, I think they called it a Bradley. I'm hoping you come out with many colors of it. As of right now Storm has the Trooper, a full tower. The Sniper, a big mid tower. The Scout, a normal sized mid tower. Then the Enforcer, a smaller mid tower. Is there any plans for a SFF Strom? Or maybe a revised Scout? I think all the older Storm cases need an update with USB 3.0, nice cable grommets, and black front cables. I think the Scout is still the best lan case out, but just as a desktop it's starting to show its age some. One thing I would love to see is an option for a window with out fan holes. A lot of us have made our own, but you can buy a side panel with the window cheaper than what we can make one.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Thanks for stopping in! 90% that equals out to just under 2500 posts to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there and thing in the pipeline coming out this year? I saw a video of a white Trooper with a window, I think they called it a Bradley. I'm hoping you come out with many colors of it. As of right now Storm has the Trooper, a full tower. The Sniper, a big mid tower. The Scout, a normal sized mid tower. Then the Enforcer, a smaller mid tower. Is there any plans for a SFF Strom? Or maybe a revised Scout? I think all the older Storm cases need an update with USB 3.0, nice cable grommets, and black front cables. I think the Scout is still the best lan case out, but just as a desktop it's starting to show its age some. One thing I would love to see is an option for a window with out fan holes. A lot of us have made our own, but you can buy a side panel with the window cheaper than what we can make one.


If they do a second Scout with all the stuff you mentioned it would be the ultimate mid tower air cooled case. Just either make it a little longer or have less optic drive bays so that you can have two hdd cages that are removable like many other cases (I think the Enforcer has the ability) which grant the ability to fit longer graphics cards. More space behind the motherboard tray and side panel would be great as well to go with rubber grommets for awesome cable management. If there was a little more spacing between the roof and the top of the motherboard that would also be welcomed as it would make it easier to unclip the fans of bigger coolers like my D-14 whenever I do the obligatory dusting or have to remove the heat sink. I can't wait though for the Striker to be released as it means a side window for the Trooper and it's white!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Thanks for stopping in! 90% that equals out to just under 2500 posts to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there and thing in the pipeline coming out this year? I saw a video of a white Trooper with a window, I think they called it a Bradley. I'm hoping you come out with many colors of it. As of right now Storm has the Trooper, a full tower. The Sniper, a big mid tower. The Scout, a normal sized mid tower. Then the Enforcer, a smaller mid tower. Is there any plans for a SFF Strom? Or maybe a revised Scout? I think all the older Storm cases need an update with USB 3.0, nice cable grommets, and black front cables. I think the Scout is still the best lan case out, but just as a desktop it's starting to show its age some. One thing I would love to see is an option for a window with out fan holes. A lot of us have made our own, but you can buy a side panel with the window cheaper than what we can make one.
> 
> 
> 
> If they do a second Scout with all the stuff you mentioned it would be the ultimate mid tower air cooled case. Just either make it a little longer or have less optic drive bays so that you can have two hdd cages that are removable like many other cases (I think the Enforcer has the ability) which grant the ability to fit longer graphics cards. More space behind the motherboard tray and side panel would be great as well to go with rubber grommets for awesome cable management. If there was a little more spacing between the roof and the top of the motherboard that would also be welcomed as it would make it easier to unclip the fans of bigger coolers like my D-14 whenever I do the obligatory dusting or have to remove the heat sink. I can't wait though for the Striker to be released as it means a side window for the Trooper and it's white!
Click to expand...

Striker! How could I forget that. For me, I would love to see a Scout II, in the past I said just make it out of the 690 II case with a Scout make over. This was so it could take 2x240 rads. Well CM Storm one upped that with the Trooper. So now I would be very happy with something about the same size as we have now, but like you said. Needs to be able to hold the longest GPU out there. The other thing that must fit is a H100. I would also like to see more of the rubber covering from the Trooper used, like 100% coverage in it. I can't believe we are having this conversation again, this is at least the third time it's been talked about, and 2 times a new Storm case comes out. The first was before the Enforcer, then it came out. Most of the Scout owners didn't like it. Then after the Enforcer, because we wanted a new Scout and not the Enforcer







. Then CM was talking about a new Storm case and we got the Trooper, just a bigger and better version of what we had talked about in here. Now CM show up again talking cases, what do we do, we talk Scout II









CM Keep the Handles!!!! The Sniper had them, I loved it as most of the Sniper owner did. The Scout has them, we all love it. The Trooper has it, they love it, even if you did mess up by not allowing a 25mm thick fan to fit under it. The handle is one thing I think of when I here CM Storm.

BTW this is the Scout II I said CM needs to make.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Striker! How could I forget that. For me, I would love to see a Scout II, in the past I said just make it out of the 690 II case with a Scout make over. This was so it could take 2x240 rads. Well CM Storm one upped that with the Trooper. So now I would be very happy with something about the same size as we have now, but like you said. Needs to be able to hold the longest GPU out there. The other thing that must fit is a H100. I would also like to see more of the rubber covering from the Trooper used, like 100% coverage in it. I can't believe we are having this conversation again, this is at least the third time it's been talked about, and 2 times a new Storm case comes out. The first was before the Enforcer, then it came out. Most of the Scout owners didn't like it. Then after the Enforcer, because we wanted a new Scout and not the Enforcer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then CM was talking about a new Storm case and we got the Trooper, just a bigger and better version of what we had talked about in here. Now CM show up again talking cases, what do we do, we talk Scout II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Keep the Handles!!!! The Sniper had them, I loved it as most of the Sniper owner did. The Scout has them, we all love it. The Trooper has it, they love it, even if you did mess up by not allowing a 25mm thick fan to fit under it. The handle is one thing I think of when I here CM Storm.
> BTW this is the Scout II I said CM needs to make.


The 690 II is an awesome case. If they did something like your picture (690 II in Storm clothing) that would be a fantastic upgrade and would fix pretty much every short coming of the Scout. If they added a side window option without fan grills like the Enforcer has, that would be epic as I like the window on the Enforcer. It would also be nice to be able to fit a 60mm rad in the roof but the only unfortunate thing would be that it would have to be taller which may or may not ruin the look of it and since this is a LAN case, you probably wouldn't want to be carting around something that had proper water cooling. The H100 is definitely a must to have support for since it is a really popular cooler and, in my opinion, isn't really proper water cooling so you don't have to worry too much about it breaking and leaking everywhere in transport however unlikely. And yes the handle has to stay. It is the best feature of the Storm series and a huge reason why I bought the Scout, well that and its sexy look. A better quality I/O front panel cover would be nice also as my plastic brushed aluminum piece was peeling on the right side the day I unboxed it and I'm afraid of it eventually falling off altogether leaving nothing but a horrible sticky film with dust and cat hair stuck to it.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 5 weeks! Quit OCN for 2 and get it done faster! I wish I would have went with the Trooper over my Lian Li, the only reason I didn't was because it won't fit in my desk and the A70F will, kinda. I forgot to take in account that the power buttons and USB's are on the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fits but I can't turn the damn thing on or use the USB's. So I took the back off my desk and it sits on my desk for now, I'm going to mod my desk so I can put it in the desk.


Yeah bud..







Right; 5 week's..







LOL and watch!!! CMSSC members are going to see this and they are going to say: (" What, This??? This is what took 5 week's")...







Right now I have 9 elevator's under my belt and 12 men to deal with... I'm trying to bring them in on time so I can get my bonus from work to start my 'Trooper' build!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for supporting the Scout. It will be a good year for Storm chassis just stay tuned! We at CM have read almost 90% of this thread.


Your 'Welcome' MR HAF... That's one of the full intention's of this club is to support The 'Storm' line.. The Man that started this thread, the man that run's it and have ran it in the past and our vast membership; These are good people. They love your product like I do and we come here to talk about it as well as a few other







subject's. Either way, all of us here at 'CMSSC' are very well appreciative







of you guy's at CM & CM Storm to finally join in on the main subject at hand.... The Storm 'SCOUT'!








P.S:







we alway's kind of felt you were here. 'That's all I'm saying'!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Striker! How could I forget that. For me, I would love to see a Scout II, in the past I said just make it out of the 690 II case with a Scout make over. This was so it could take 2x240 rads. Well CM Storm one upped that with the Trooper. So now I would be very happy with something about the same size as we have now, but like you said. Needs to be able to hold the longest GPU out there. The other thing that must fit is a H100. I would also like to see more of the rubber covering from the Trooper used, like 100% coverage in it. I can't believe we are having this conversation again, this is at least the third time it's been talked about, and 2 times a new Storm case comes out. The first was before the Enforcer, then it came out. Most of the Scout owners didn't like it. Then after the Enforcer, because we wanted a new Scout and not the Enforcer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then CM was talking about a new Storm case and we got the Trooper, just a bigger and better version of what we had talked about in here. Now CM show up again talking cases, what do we do, we talk Scout II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Keep the Handles!!!! The Sniper had them, I loved it as most of the Sniper owner did. The Scout has them, we all love it. The Trooper has it, they love it, even if you did mess up by not allowing a 25mm thick fan to fit under it. The handle is one thing I think of when I here CM Storm.
> BTW this is the Scout II I said CM needs to make.










Preach it Brother... 'Preach it'!!!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

uugghhmmmm!!! New Zambezi's.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106009

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106010

Now that's out of the way....

For the Scout II....

Better looking cross-hair thing in front....or none at all. Or drive bay covers all the way down like the Trooper. It just looks slicker that way.

Removable/modular hard drive bays.

Option for a mesh window side like the Sniper. In-Win (SP?) has a couple of cases with mesh grills that allow you to mount either one big fan or four 120mm fans.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> uugghhmmmm!!! New Zambezi's.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106009
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106010
> Now that's out of the way....
> For the Scout II....
> Better looking cross-hair thing in front....or none at all. Or drive bay covers all the way down like the Trooper. It just looks slicker that way.
> Removable/modular hard drive bays.
> Option for a mesh window side like the Sniper. In-Win (SP?) has a couple of cases with mesh grills that allow you to mount either one big fan or four 120mm fans.


AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz is really looking good...








Speaking of 4.0Gig marks! I just installed my new H80







and I wanted to test her on my ("about to be old") Phenom II x2-550; before my '975' get's here... Wow, now I know what every one was talking about







Well, this is the first time I ever held this CPU at a 4gig mark for over hour now. No stress testing, gaming or benchmarks have been involved yet!!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> uugghhmmmm!!! New Zambezi's.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106009
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106010
> Now that's out of the way....
> For the Scout II....
> Better looking cross-hair thing in front....or none at all. Or drive bay covers all the way down like the Trooper. It just looks slicker that way.
> Removable/modular hard drive bays.
> Option for a mesh window side like the Sniper. In-Win (SP?) has a couple of cases with mesh grills that allow you to mount either one big fan or four 120mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz is really looking good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of 4.0Gig marks! I just installed my new H80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I wanted to test her on my ("about to be old") Phenom II x2-550; before my '975' get's here... Wow, now I know what every one was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is the first time I ever held this CPU at a 4gig mark for over hour now. No stress testing, gaming or benchmarks have been involved yet!!!
Click to expand...

If anything, AMD is now able to boast 'First 4ghz out-of-box CPU'.









Now considering one of these, or maybe the 6200, for future Stormfalcon II build. Not a fanboy, just believe in compitition. As in, hates the idea of an Intel monopoly!


----------



## GoodInk

A very cool tribute to the military!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for supporting the Scout. It will be a good year for Storm chassis just stay tuned! We at CM have read almost 90% of this thread.


An excellent case with excellent support! Keep the amazing products coming CM!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz is really looking good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of 4.0Gig marks! I just installed my new H80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I wanted to test her on my ("about to be old") Phenom II x2-550; before my '975' get's here... Wow, now I know what every one was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is the first time I ever held this CPU at a 4gig mark for over hour now. No stress testing, gaming or benchmarks have been involved yet!!!


Nice! I find those Corsair H series coolers do a great job!







......and that 4GHz mark, is a thing of beauty!


----------



## GoodInk

Still under construction, more to come
*Modeler's Brand*
*Double Density LED Tape*
*Review*

*About Modeler's Brand*
Modeler's Brand is a small one man shop bring reasonably priced LED solutions to your projects. He has many types solutions from single LED's to Double Double Density LED Tape (no that is not a type-o, 6 LED's per inch!) to wiring accessories to model kits.

*What Will Be Reviewed*
I will mainly be covering the Smooth Double Density LED Tape in Red and Cool White along with a few small strips of other colors. I will be also cover some small strips of the regular DD LED tape, and a wiring solution.

*The Website and Ordering*
The website is the weakest part about his business. The website isn't up to par from what most people will be used to, it's pretty obvious that he has built the site him self as a low budget option. This is very normal for small, self ran e-tailers that are just starting out. It would be nice to see a nicer site as it could turn off new customers, but it's safe to say most people visiting it are there because of word of mouth. It is fairly easy to navigate to get where you want. The biggest turnoff is there is no automated check out or shopping cart. To order you must e-mail him. This has a big plus side to it, as you can ask questions before you order to make sure you get what you are really looking for. Payments are handled by Pay-Pal or money orders, so any worries about the checkout process should be put at bay. With my experience ordering from him, I received a reply with in 5 mins. and we e-mailed back and forth to ensure I was getting what I wanted and he was very professional. He was very helpful and never tried to push me into buying more than what I wanted or needed. Once I decided to make the order, he placed an invoice through Pay-Pal, and with in minutes I received it in my inbox. After I made payment I received a tracking number the same day. This brings us to shipping, all orders are shipped USPS Priority Mail, and Modeler's Brand does offer international shipping for all our friends abroad!

*Packaging*
I received my package in 2 business days, and it was in a USPS Priority box. I was pleasantly surprised upon opening the box, as I wasn't expecting to see a sealed bag with a invoice and a installation card!

Packaging




Invoice card


Instillation instruction card (covers the non smooth LED tape, I will cover a better way for the smooth later)


Product information card




*About the Smooth Double Density LED Tape*
First thing I should cover is these are sold as DIY and do not come pre wired. You must be able solder to install them and have connectors to what ever power source you plan on using. With that out of the way, the Smooth DD LED's have 3 LED's per inch, and one inch is equal to one segment. They come in many colors to fit your taste; Warm and Cool White, Red, Green, Blue, Amber, Ultra-Violet, Rose, and Hot Pink. You can cut the LED tape at each segment allowing you to make the strips as long or as short as you like, no more having to go with a smaller strip than what you want because it's an inch too long. The LED's are covered in a clear soft gel that protects the LED tape from scratches, dust, ect. The gel has a very nice side effect, as the light comes out of the LED's, it gets spread out by the gel. This ends up giving you a much smoother lighting than most LED's. More inline with CCFL's than most other LED lighting with out the use of an inverter, because the DD's run at 6-12 volts only pulling 20mA per segment. That means 1ft of the DD's will pull about 0.08amps, less than most case fans. This gives you many options for how you can power them. I plan on running the red off my fan controller that can adjust the voltage based off the PWM signal from my CPU fan header so the hotter my CPU is, the brighter the red will get! You could do the same with just a fan splitter cable. The white I plan on manually adjusting off the fan controller. For connecters most all of us have many molex connectors or old fans laying around that you can use, Modeler's is looking for some nice pass through molex connecters but has yet to find any at the time of this writing.

The strips come clearly marked with label on what color they are, but the tape it's self is not labeled.


Here is a closeup showing the LED segments and cut points. The positive and negative contact points are clearly marked for wiring. You can also connect as many strips off one power lead by wiring them together, you just need to solder jumpers from + to + and - to -


They come backed with 3M adhesive


Modeler's Brand also test the strip before shipment and this is where you'll want to solder so you don't mess up the gel coating.


*Wiring*
As I stated before the LED's do not come pre-wired and you must solder your own leads. I'm using leads from some old fans because I'm connecting them to my fan controller, but you can used some molex connector you have laying around also.

You can make you solder connections on the bottom side of the LED's so you don't have to mess up gel covering. The only thing about doing it like this you must rub the adhesive off the is covering the contact points.



I also ran some jumper wires to a second strip because he type is very flexible forwards and backwards, but side to side it is not. To do this all you do is connect the + to + and - to -



And here is the two strips all wired up.



*Sample Colors*

I've done my best to try to capture the color as close as possible, as most of you know many things will account for what I see and what you will see. Monitors, GPU's, ect, ect, ... will make a difference in the way the colors will show up. Also I was trying to just capture the color and not the brightness. Please note the lighting on the back, there is no hot spots, meaning you get a very even light much like CCFL's unlike most other LED's lighting solutions.

UV - I don't have much around the house that is UV reactive but found these paper clips had a couple color that worked. The UV is very bright, at night it will light up my spare room just from 5 segments (5 inches)




Amber - Very bright again, you could use this as orange also.


Blue - In the pic it looks a little darker than what it really is. This might be the brightest of all the colors.


Red - Again very bright, and it looks a little deeper red in person.


Cool White - This is a very white, white. The Warm White is a off white, please keep this in mind when ordering. As like all the others, it's very bright.


*This is all for now and I will update soon, I'll also post when I do make updates.*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Wow ... I love Modelersbrand's strips .... They are more Led's per foot and lots of bright LIGHT


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> A very cool tribute to the military!


'NICE'








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Nice! I find those Corsair H series coolers do a great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......and that 4GHz mark, is a thing of beauty!


Agreed!!! & Thank's... Even reading ton's of people's post's who own & use the Corsair's H series. I just never thought that they
would perform this well...








Yeah; hitting and holding 4gig's is cool. Never thought it was a heat wall I was running into, I mean I figured it had to be part of it
but I also thought it's the CPU. I mean how much can I push this AMD 550-Dual core!!! I have seen them pushed to 4.1+; from 3.1 stock!
Well, what do I know...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> If anything, AMD is now able to boast 'First 4ghz out-of-box CPU'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now considering one of these, or maybe the 6200, for future Stormfalcon II build. Not a fanboy, just believe in compitition. As in, hates the idea of an Intel monopoly!


Me as well, I'm considering it.. Like I re-plied from your other post , I really would like to ck out that AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz (4.3GHz Turbo)


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Wow. Rogue.. 4 Grand with a 550 BE.. You are the Man..*


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> A very cool tribute to the military!


Beautiful. Just Amazing


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Beautiful. Just Amazing


AMEN TO THAT! This video is too good for a spoiler html.


----------



## Shaddax

So my mind is made up - I want myself a Storm Scout! I'll be placing my order within the month. I'd order it now but I'm waiting on the Ivy Bridge K series to be relased before initiating the project.

Potentially useful information:

I thought you might like to know that I've found BitFenix Spectre and Spectre Pro fans have separate LED wiring and just might work as replacement fans for our cases, so long as you remember that they are 12 volts and might not be plug and play! BitFenix also has all kinds of other neat things, including pre-sleeved wires, LED strips and more. In any case, I'm pretty sure I'll be using those fans in my application to (hopfeully) save myself the trouble of modding the fans per GoodInk's link. Without further delay, please note that this is the BitFenix Spectre series of fans and this is the BitFenix Spectre Pro series.









Another neat thing I found on the BitFenix site is a Hydra which I believe essentially works the same as splicing all your wires together but in a tidy manner that attached to a PCI slot. The Hydra can be used to add several LED wires from their (or other fans with separate LED connectors) respective fans to a PCI slot dial-switch. I provide this for those of you (and perhaps myself, we'll see!) who may not have the patience, knowledge or motivation to try to figure out how to use your front LED light power switch to control everything instead.

Onto my questions!

Now then, I've read the information provided in the links that GoodInk provided to me a few pages back. I'd like to run my ideas through you guys to make sure that I am getting a good grasp of the concepts involved to accomplish having all lighting in my case run off the same LED light power switch on the top of the case.

My goal is to attach more LED fans and one or more LED strips to the button that already controls the LED light power on the top of the Scout. For this example, let's say that I will be replacing the 3 existing fans (top, rear and front) in the case with new ones, adding another 2 fans (side and front) as well as 3 LED strips. I'm also tempted to get one of those sound-activated gadgets, but I won't even get into that yet - future question forewarning!

Correct me if I'm wrong but, in short, I believe that I'd have to change the voltage for my power button to 12 volts from the current 5 volts in order to run the BitFenix LED fans/random LED strips without fear of burning the switch out, starting a fire or popping some LEDs.

Here are a few diagrams from throughout those links GoodInk referred me to inspect. A huge thanks for that and to the people who figured this stuff out. Anyway, I'm pretty sure they are relevant in my situation, check it out:

Installing a LED strip to the power switch:


How to increase the LED light power button voltage:


I have a general understanding of both images and would probably be able to do them both on my own, but there are a few things that would stop me:

I have never installed anything like a diode or a relay in a computer before. I've done so in my car but it was nowhere near as complicated.
I would like to install a terminal block (or several depending on necessity) and would need advice on how that would fit into the above schematics.
I have a hell of a time trying to find this kind of information on my own because I don't know the terminology nor do I have a solid understanding of what it is I am looking at half the time.
With that said, could I kindly (and humbly) ask you guys for assistance in helping me out with a "customized" schematic for what I have in mind?

Speaking of the terminal block, I'd prefer to use something like can be seen at ~5:31 (and in the preview, whoa!) in the YouTube video below in order to make things look a little less conspicuous than the metal-screw-connector style. I assume this would work, and if so, I was wondering if anyone here might know what this would be called when asking some random dude at a hardware store to find it for me?






Also, In the video I just linked, the author mentions a 5-volt to 12-volt switch mod he has done (explains starting at 6:19) and can flick a switch to power the fans in his case. Would this be something that I'd have to consider doing due to the amount of fans I will be using (which I assume would disable automatic control of the case fans by my motherboard)?

Those are my new questions! I'm more of a visual person, so anything in a diagram, video, etc. will help me figure things out a lot faster than reading descriptions, though I don't mind reading as long as the message isn't too convoluted. Once again, I appreciate the help and look forward to your responses!

*Edited for typos and such.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaddax*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So my mind is made up - I want myself a Storm Scout! I'll be placing my order within the month. I'd order it now but I'm waiting on the Ivy Bridge K series to be relased before initiating the project.
> 
> Potentially useful information:
> 
> I thought you might like to know that I've found BitFenix Spectre and Spectre Pro fans have separate LED wiring and just might work as replacement fans for our cases, so long as you remember that they are 12 volts and might not be plug and play! BitFenix also has all kinds of other neat things, including pre-sleeved wires, LED strips and more. In any case, I'm pretty sure I'll be using those fans in my application to (hopfeully) save myself the trouble of modding the fans per GoodInk's link. Without further delay, please note that this is the BitFenix Spectre series of fans and this is the BitFenix Spectre Pro series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another neat thing I found on the BitFenix site is a Hydra which I believe essentially works the same as splicing all your wires together but in a tidy manner that attached to a PCI slot. The Hydra can be used to add several LED wires from their (or other fans with separate LED connectors) respective fans to a PCI slot dial-switch. I provide this for those of you (and perhaps myself, we'll see!) who may not have the patience, knowledge or motivation to try to figure out how to use your front LED light power switch to control everything instead.
> 
> Onto my questions!
> 
> Now then, I've read the information provided in the links that GoodInk provided to me a few pages back. I'd like to run my ideas through you guys to make sure that I am getting a good grasp of the concepts involved to accomplish having all lighting in my case run off the same LED light power switch on the top of the case.
> 
> My goal is to attach more LED fans and one or more LED strips to the button that already controls the LED light power on the top of the Scout. For this example, let's say that I will be replacing the 3 existing fans (top, rear and front) in the case with new ones, adding another 2 fans (side and front) as well as 3 LED strips. I'm also tempted to get one of those sound-activated gadgets, but I won't even get into that yet - future question forewarning!
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but, in short, I believe that I'd have to change the voltage for my power button to 12 volts from the current 5 volts in order to run the BitFenix LED fans/random LED strips without fear of burning the switch out, starting a fire or popping some LEDs.
> 
> Here are a few diagrams from throughout those links GoodInk referred me to inspect. A huge thanks for that and to the people who figured this stuff out. Anyway, I'm pretty sure they are relevant in my situation, check it out:
> 
> Installing a LED strip to the power switch:
> 
> 
> How to increase the LED light power button voltage:
> 
> 
> I have a general understanding of both images and would probably be able to do them both on my own, but there are a few things that would stop me:
> 
> I have never installed anything like a diode or a relay in a computer before. I've done so in my car but it was nowhere near as complicated.
> I would like to install a terminal block (or several depending on necessity) and would need advice on how that would fit into the above schematics.
> I have a hell of a time trying to find this kind of information on my own because I don't know the terminology nor do I have a solid understanding of what it is I am looking at half the time.
> With that said, could I kindly (and humbly) ask you guys for assistance in helping me out with a "customized" schematic for what I have in mind?
> 
> Speaking of the terminal block, I'd prefer to use something like can be seen at ~5:31 (and in the preview, whoa!) in the YouTube video below in order to make things look a little less conspicuous than the metal-screw-connector style. I assume this would work, and if so, I was wondering if anyone here might know what this would be called when asking some random dude at a hardware store to find it for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, In the video I just linked, the author mentions a 5-volt to 12-volt switch mod he has done (explains starting at 6:19) and can flick a switch to power the fans in his case. Would this be something that I'd have to consider doing due to the amount of fans I will be using (which I assume would disable automatic control of the case fans by my motherboard)?
> 
> Those are my new questions! I'm more of a visual person, so anything in a diagram, video, etc. will help me figure things out a lot faster than reading descriptions, though I don't mind reading as long as the message isn't too convoluted. Once again, I appreciate the help and look forward to your responses!
> 
> *Edited for typos and such.


Good find on the fans, you should be able to connect them to the switch, I'm not 100% sure but about 90% you won't like it. Two reasons
1. The LED's on the fans may not work at 5 volts or be very bright at all.
2. It is possible that the LED's might pull too many amps and burn up the switch, but I don't think it will.

If you are replacing all the fans, why not install a new switch that is running on the 12 volts? But if you are hell bent on using it, I'll try to make a new wiring diagram for you. The thing you need to under stand is a relay doesn't change the voltage. Its an electric switch. The 5v side on the relay is a small electric magnet that pulls a switch closed (turns on) when there is electricity going through it. The switch then lets the 12v circuit work. Think of it as a light switch, you are the 5v side and the lights are the 12v. When you flip the switch you just put 5v through the relay because you are the 5v. The switch flips letting the 12v through and the lights work.


----------



## Shaddax

Yes GoodInk, I would be interested in using the stock button for those fans and would like to increase the voltage to 12volts from 5 volts. That switch is one of the reasons I chose the Scout over other cases, but if I end up having to add another switch anyway, that would defeat the purpose of using the stock switch. You're pretty much saying what I though and I appreciate the feedback. Thanks for the kudos on finding those fans. I hope we can get them to work, both for me and for other people's future Scout mods!

I asked about the 5v to 12v mod at the bottom of my post but didn't know if I came across clearly, nor am I sure that's the mod the YouTube video was referring to. I believe I had seen something along those lines either in some of the links you had already provided or elsewhere on the site, but I've researched so many things for this that I am pulling a blank right now. I'd also like to up it to 12v exactly for the reasons you described - the LEDs will be brighter and the switch will be ready to receive them and provide full 12v power. The added bonus would be that I would also add 12v LED strips to this configuration.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> A very cool tribute to the military!


woaw that is one hell of a tribute!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaddax*
> 
> Yes GoodInk, I would be interested in using the stock button for those fans and would like to increase the voltage to 12volts from 5 volts. That switch is one of the reasons I chose the Scout over other cases, but if I end up having to add another switch anyway, that would defeat the purpose of using the stock switch. You're pretty much saying what I though and I appreciate the feedback. Thanks for the kudos on finding those fans. I hope we can get them to work, both for me and for other people's future Scout mods!
> 
> I asked about the 5v to 12v mod at the bottom of my post but didn't know if I came across clearly, nor am I sure that's the mod the YouTube video was referring to. I believe I had seen something along those lines either in some of the links you had already provided or elsewhere on the site, but I've researched so many things for this that I am pulling a blank right now. I'd also like to up it to 12v exactly for the reasons you described - the LEDs will be brighter and the switch will be ready to receive them and provide full 12v power. The added bonus would be that I would also add 12v LED strips to this configuration.


Does this help?


This is not the same as the video, what he has going on is a 5v and 12v input to the switch and the out put changes to what ever volt he has it switched to.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Still under construction, more to come
> *Modeler's Brand*
> *Double Density LED Tape*
> *Review*










Bud, very







. Great review!!!


----------



## Shaddax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> This is not the same as the video, what he has going on is a 5v and 12v input to the switch and the out put changes to what ever volt he has it switched to.


That actually does help quite a lot! Rep up, my good sir!










Let me know if this makes sense from what I now understand:

The diagram shows the switch as being part of the 5v circuit that receives power from the PSU molex. The 5v circuit is kept separate from the 12v circuit via the diode. Activating the switch releases current through the 5v circuit into the relay, which in turn activates the 12v circuit that receives its power from the PSU molex as well.

Assuming that is correct, I have more questions:
The 12v circuit in the diagram above would actually run on 12v and not 5v, right?
In this scenario, would the LED light power switch itself require any modification to function as intended and/or for safety reasons?

I found a picture of the BitFenix LED wiring to determine how they would fit into this configuration. Since the LEDs are turned on via a jumper with only one wire, what would be the best way of controlling these fan LEDs from turning on and off? Another relay that uses the 5v circuit form the switch on the case that, when activated, connects both ends of the jumper without providing any power to the "jumper" side?

I'm going on a limb here assuming that the above is all correct; check out this schematic that I whipped up to help myself visualize how things might work in my setup and to get your input in case I'm mistaken. Let me know if anything looks out of whack:



*Edit: Typo. Doh!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Still under construction, more to come
> *Modeler's Brand*
> *Double Density LED Tape*
> *Review*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bud, very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Great review!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks and there is more to come with the review.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaddax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> This is not the same as the video, what he has going on is a 5v and 12v input to the switch and the out put changes to what ever volt he has it switched to.
> 
> 
> 
> That actually does help quite a lot! Rep up, my good sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if this makes sense from what I now understand:
> 
> The diagram shows the switch as being part of the 5v circuit that receives power from the PSU molex. *The 5v circuit is kept separate from the 12v circuit via the diode.* Activating the switch releases current through the 5v circuit into the relay, which in turn activates the 12v circuit that receives its power from the PSU molex as well.
> 
> Assuming that is correct, I have more questions:
> *The 12v circuit in the diagram above would actually run on 12v and not 5v, right?
> In this scenario, would the LED light power switch itself require any modification to function as intended and/or for safety reasons?*
> 
> I found a picture of the BitFenix LED wiring to determine how they would fit into this configuration. *Since the LEDs are turned on via a jumper with only one wire, what would be the best way of controlling these fan LEDs from turning on and off? Another relay that uses the 5v circuit form the switch on the case that, when activated, connects both ends of the jumper without providing any power to the "jumper" side?*
> 
> I'm going on a limb here assuming that the above is all correct; check out this schematic that I whipped up to help myself visualize how things might work in my setup and to get your input in case I'm mistaken. Let me know if anything looks out of whack:
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: Typo. Doh!
Click to expand...

*1. The 5v circuit is kept separate from the 12v circuit via the diode.*
No, the 5v is kept separate becuase the circuit never cross paths. The relay has 2 circuits the 5v switch and a 12v pass through that is turned on and off from the 5v switch.

This is how the relay works
Lights off


Lights on


*2. The 12v circuit in the diagram above would actually run on 12v and not 5v, right?*
Yes, pulling 12v from the PSU
*
3. In this scenario, would the LED light power switch itself require any modification to function as intended and/or for safety reasons?*
The diode is used to protect transistors and ICs from the brief high voltage produced when a relay coil is switched off. Current flowing through a relay coil creates a magnetic field which collapses suddenly when the current is switched off. The sudden collapse of the magnetic field induces a brief high voltage across the relay coil which is very likely to damage transistors and ICs. The protection diode allows the induced voltage to drive a brief current through the coil (and diode) so the magnetic field dies away quickly rather than instantly. This prevents the induced voltage becoming high enough to cause damage to transistors and ICs.

*4. Since the LEDs are turned on via a jumper with only one wire, what would be the best way of controlling these fan LEDs from turning on and off? Another relay that uses the 5v circuit form the switch on the case that, when activated, connects both ends of the jumper without providing any power to the "jumper" side?*
Use one relay to power your terminal block and run all 12v lights off that, fan LED's and LED's strips.

5. Get rid of the top relay and run the fan LED's off C and D unless you are wanting the fans to turn on and off with the switch, guessing you still want air moving in your case. The relay that you are looking at is good for 1 amp, you might need one that can handle more. Just add up the amps on everything to see how much it will pull.


PS Thanks for the Rep and what are you using to make that schematic?


----------



## wedge

How do I get onto the "New" members list? Wait, just filled out the form... Check out some pics, and check out the build log for details

Build Log

Pics (more in build log):


----------



## Shaddax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *1. The 5v circuit is kept separate from the 12v circuit via the diode.*
> No, the 5v is kept separate becuase the circuit never cross paths. The relay has 2 circuits the 5v switch and a 12v pass through that is turned on and off from the 5v switch.
> This is how the relay works
> Lights off
> 
> Lights on
> 
> 
> *2. The 12v circuit in the diagram above would actually run on 12v and not 5v, right?*
> Yes, pulling 12v from the PSU
> 
> *
> 3. In this scenario, would the LED light power switch itself require any modification to function as intended and/or for safety reasons?*
> The diode is used to protect transistors and ICs from the brief high voltage produced when a relay coil is switched off. Current flowing through a relay coil creates a magnetic field which collapses suddenly when the current is switched off. The sudden collapse of the magnetic field induces a brief high voltage across the relay coil which is very likely to damage transistors and ICs. The protection diode allows the induced voltage to drive a brief current through the coil (and diode) so the magnetic field dies away quickly rather than instantly. This prevents the induced voltage becoming high enough to cause damage to transistors and ICs.


Thanks, that more or less confirms what I was thinking... I just didn't know how to explain it as well as you did there. That last explanation was awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *4. Since the LEDs are turned on via a jumper with only one wire, what would be the best way of controlling these fan LEDs from turning on and off? Another relay that uses the 5v circuit form the switch on the case that, when activated, connects both ends of the jumper without providing any power to the "jumper" side?*
> Use one relay to power your terminal block and run all 12v lights off that, fan LED's and LED's strips.


The reason that I have it set up like that is because the BitFenix Spectre fans use jumper-type connectors to turn on the lights. I'm pretty sure that if I were to add more power to that particular circuit that funky things might happen. Here's a quick and dirty explanation of what I mean:

Cooler master fans have power and ground running from their LED lights
+ ---- | LED connector |
- ---- | from fan |

BitFenix look like they use jumpers
Jumper -> C | LED connector from fan |

Have a peek at the photo I had provided in my last post to get a better idea of what I mean. Since those jumper wires are already powered by the connection made from the fan itself, I was thinking of separating the jumper via terminal block AB so that all it does is bridge the connection, no power involved other than what's already there from the fan once the connection is made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 5. Get rid of the top relay and run the fan LED's off C and D unless you are wanting the fans to turn on and off with the switch, guessing you still want air moving in your case. The relay that you are looking at is good for 1 amp, you might need one that can handle more. Just add up the amps on everything to see how much it will pull.


Oh man, adding up amps is something I have never done before or even thought of doing. I'll look that up and try to find an answer and will get back to you.

I definitely still want air running through my case with the lights off...









As for running the fan LEDS off terminal block CD, that would be adding extra power to the LED fans from what I understand of the jumper connections I described above. I'd be worried that would cause something to go really wrong (e.g. burn out the fan/fan LEDS/other stuff). Am I misunderstanding something about how the jumper connections work on the BitFenix fans?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> PS Thanks for the Rep and what are you using to make that schematic?


I used MS Pain, a lot of patience to get it placed in an understandable manner and brainpower trying to figure out how it should all come together.









Thanks a ton for all your help, GoodInk. I really hope I'm not too much of a pain in the butt.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> How do I get onto the "New" members list? Wait, just filled out the form... Check out some pics, and check out the build log for details
> Build Log
> Pics (more in build log):


Great looking build mate! I was looking at this build log a few days ago and was hoping youd find your way here. First time Ive seen a 7970 in a scout I believe! Lovin the look of it!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> How do I get onto the "New" members list? Wait, just filled out the form... Check out some pics, and check out the build log for details
> 
> Build Log
> 
> Pics (more in build log):


How is that 140 to 120 shroud working out? That 7970 looks as if it was made for the Scout! Great job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaddax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The reason that I have it set up like that is because the BitFenix Spectre fans use jumper-type connectors to turn on the lights. I'm pretty sure that if I were to add more power to that particular circuit that funky things might happen. Here's a quick and dirty explanation of what I mean:
> 
> Cooler master fans have power and ground running from their LED lights
> + ---- | LED connector |
> - ---- | from fan |
> 
> BitFenix look like they use jumpers
> Jumper -> C | LED connector from fan |
> 
> Have a peek at the photo I had provided in my last post to get a better idea of what I mean. Since those jumper wires are already powered by the connection made from the fan itself, I was thinking of separating the jumper via terminal block AB so that all it does is bridge the connection, no power involved other than what's already there from the fan once the connection is made.
> 
> *I missed that*
> 
> Oh man, adding up amps is something I have never done before or even thought of doing. I'll look that up and try to find an answer and will get back to you.
> 
> *I'm sure you will be fine*
> 
> I used MS Pain, a lot of patience to get it placed in an understandable manner and brainpower trying to figure out how it should all come together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint Skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton for all your help, GoodInk. I really hope I'm not too much of a pain in the butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, just got me using a part of my brain that I haven't used in about 15 years
Click to expand...


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Great looking build mate! I was looking at this build log a few days ago and was hoping youd find your way here. First time Ive seen a 7970 in a scout I believe! Lovin the look of it!


Thanks,
I did a lot of research on the 7970's before buying. From what info I can find online, this XFX DD model is the shortest available, and it JUST BARELY fits. There is about 1 or 2mm of clearance, I've got a pic of a thin ruler that I slide in place and is held there just from the tight fit. So I'd say this is the only 7970 model that fits this case without any mods.


----------



## Shaddax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> No problem, just got me using a part of my brain that I haven't used in about 15 years


Nice! Always good to keep practicing the brain.









Alright, just from glancing at the fans, I'd be just under 1 amp ±10%... That ±10% is scary stuff being so close to the 1 amp mark though. As for the LED strips, they are rated in Watts and I'm baffled now. Argh, why does Google have to be down here right now...









Considering that the fans alone are close to 1 amp, does that mean I need to find another relay that can handle more amperage? While I wait impatiently for Google to come back up here, what exactly does one have to do to figure out Watts to Amps?









*Edit: Damn typos. Why u no work right Spellcheck?


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> How is that 140 to 120 shroud working out? That 7970 looks as if it was made for the Scout! Great job


The shroud works good. It lets me use a 140mm fan on the H50 rad. So I can get the same airflow at lower rpm, which means less noise at idle and low use. But this fan still cranks up to high speed when needed. The shroud actually blocks the upper screw hole for the side panel. I could have modded something to make that work, but decided not to. So the side panel is held in mainly just by the bottom screw. And on the top the panel is just sandwiched between the case and the shroud. Also since the back of the shroud is not accessible when installed, I had to use some rubber quick-release/anti-vibration mounts for the fan.
That means that the procedure I have to follow to remove the side panel is this: 1. Remove two of the rubber fan mounts from the shroud. 2. Swivel the fan aside, and unscrew 2 of the shroud screws from the radiator. 3. Unscrew the bottom screw from the side panel. 4. Now the panel will slide back to remove, pushing the shroud out of the way.. Reverse the steps to install.
It's a little inconvenient, but a worthwhile compromise.

I'm actually a little concerned about temps now. My old gpu was a reference design which pushed all the air out the back. But now with the new one, it's circulating hot air inside. Which means more hot air going through the rad, and possibly not so good for the cpu. I'm keeping an eye on temps for now, and if needed I'll upgrade to a bigger rad.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Thanks,
> I did a lot of research on the 7970's before buying. From what info I can find online, this XFX DD model is the shortest available, and it JUST BARELY fits. There is about 1 or 2mm of clearance, I've got a pic of a thin ruler that I slide in place and is held there just from the tight fit. So I'd say this is the only 7970 model that fits this case without any mods.


Sooo, when are you getting two more of them


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> How is that 140 to 120 shroud working out? That 7970 looks as if it was made for the Scout! Great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shroud works good. It lets me use a 140mm fan on the H50 rad. So I can get the same airflow at lower rpm, which means less noise at idle and low use. But this fan still cranks up to high speed when needed. The shroud actually blocks the upper screw hole for the side panel. I could have modded something to make that work, but decided not to. So the side panel is held in mainly just by the bottom screw. And on the top the panel is just sandwiched between the case and the shroud. Also since the back of the shroud is not accessible when installed, I had to use some rubber quick-release/anti-vibration mounts for the fan.
> That means that the procedure I have to follow to remove the side panel is this: 1. Remove two of the rubber fan mounts from the shroud. 2. Swivel the fan aside, and unscrew 2 of the shroud screws from the radiator. 3. Unscrew the bottom screw from the side panel. 4. Now the panel will slide back to remove, pushing the shroud out of the way.. Reverse the steps to install.
> It's a little inconvenient, but a worthwhile compromise.
> 
> I'm actually a little concerned about temps now. My old gpu was a reference design which pushed all the air out the back. But now with the new one, it's circulating hot air inside. Which means more hot air going through the rad, and possibly not so good for the cpu. I'm keeping an eye on temps for now, and if needed I'll upgrade to a bigger rad.
Click to expand...

If you don't have a fan in the 5.25" bays, try that first.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you don't have a fan in the 5.25" bays, try that first.


Noise is an issue for me. I like to keep it as quiet as possible. Which means keeping the number of fans to a minimum. And all of the fans that are in there are running at the lowest speed that is reasonable.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Sooo, when are you getting two more of them


Lol, yeah right!

Seriously though, maybe one more... much later! One of these cards does 5760x1200 pretty well. But not perfectly. If I had two, I could turn the AA settings up higher again. I don't think I need three for any of the games I play.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you don't have a fan in the 5.25" bays, try that first.
> 
> 
> 
> Noise is an issue for me. I like to keep it as quiet as possible. Which means keeping the number of fans to a minimum. And all of the fans that are in there are running at the lowest speed that is reasonable.
Click to expand...

Then drop a 240 in there







But really a low RPM fan in the front will feed your rad cool air. I'm guessing you have a fan laying around that you could through in there for free.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Then drop a 240 in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really a low RPM fan in the front will feed your rad cool air. I'm guessing you have a fan laying around that you could through in there for free.


Tons, none that are low rpm though. All my good fans are already in use somewhere.
I do already have a front mounted fan in the stock bottom position. Like I said, I'm still watching temps, if I figure I need an extra, then I'll try it. But otherwise it will all stay as is.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Lol, yeah right!
> Seriously though, maybe one more... much later! One of these cards does 5760x1200 pretty well. But not perfectly. If I had two, I could turn the AA settings up higher again. I don't think I need three for any of the games I play.


Excuses Excuses







Seriously though, which games do you play?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> How do I get onto the "New" members list? Wait, just filled out the form... Check out some pics, and check out the build log for details
> Build Log
> Pics (more in build log):


Welcome! That red plexi looks amazing! Also like your H50 mod.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> How do I get onto the "New" members list? Wait, just filled out the form... Check out some pics, and check out the build log for details
> 
> Build Log
> 
> Pics (more in build log):


Wow.. That Red Plexi Look OMINOUS. Scarery. Cool.....


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> How do I get onto the "New" members list? Wait, just filled out the form... Check out some pics, and check out the build log for details
> Build Log
> Pics (more in build log):
> 
> Nice fit is right!!!


Now that is sweet! Love that red!!!


----------



## GoodInk

I updated the Modeler's Brand review with this.

*Wiring*
As I stated before the LED's do not come pre-wired and you must solder your own leads. I'm using leads from some old fans because I'm connecting them to my fan controller, but you can used some molex connector you have laying around also.

You can make you solder connections on the bottom side of the LED's so you don't have to mess up gel covering. The only thing about doing it like this you must rub the adhesive off the is covering the contact points.



I also ran some jumper wires to a second strip because he type is very flexible forwards and backwards, but side to side it is not. To do this all you do is connect the + to + and - to -



And here is the two strips all wired up.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Scout for sale 69.99 plus 10 MIR, with free shipping at Newegg, Promo Code "EMCNGNA46"!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Scout for sale 69.99 plus 10 MIR, with free shipping at Newegg, Promo Code "EMCNGNA46"!


That is a good deal


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow.. That Red Plexi Look OMINOUS. Scarery. Cool.....


If you think it look ominous in a still photo, then I really need to take a video of it. You gotta see how it pulsates from the led strips inside.
It's tough to get a video to turn out well, because it has to be a dark room, since the led's aren't very bright.


----------



## Rogue1266

GUNNARS


Hey SCOUT'S!!! I had posted a few pages back about the New 'Gunnar's Eyewear' you might keep see'ing Ad'ed here
on 'OCN'... Well, they have a contest going on that you could be eligible to 'WIN' a pair of these Medically helping, Very Cool looking, Stylish eyewear!!!
Just click on the link. Read the direction's and post on the thread... It's that easy. Well, 'GOOD LUCK' Scout's!!!
Win GUNNAR eye-fatigue reducing computer glasses!!
GUNNARS Thread


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Wow.. That Red Plexi Look OMINOUS. Scarery. Cool.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it look ominous in a still photo, then I really need to take a video of it. You gotta see how it pulsates from the led strips inside.
> It's tough to get a video to turn out well, because it has to be a dark room, since the led's aren't very bright.
Click to expand...

Post the video


----------



## Branish

Finally fixed the little things that were bothering me about my cable management.


----------



## GoodInk

This is how to route your cables in a Scout!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Finally fixed the little things that were bothering me about my cable management.


Now that is how you should manage those cable's.. Rep+ to sir!!!!


----------



## Rogue1266

Once a 'SCOUT'.... Always a 'SCOUT'!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Once a 'SCOUT'.... Always a 'SCOUT'!!!


*Front Page!*


----------



## GoodInk

*Congratulations to 3XPerimenton for coming in second place in the Case Mod 2011 Competition!!!!!!*


Build Log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1055323/amateur-ice-storm-storm-scout-case-mod
Overclock.net Case Mod 2011 Competition
http://www.overclock.net/t/1228051/case-mod-competition-2011-winners-announced


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Congratulations to 3XPerimenton for coming in second place in the Case Mod 2011 Competition!!!!!!*


SO NICE


----------



## Branish

Awesome build.


----------



## gilgamesh87

Hi Guys, I'm very new to this casing as i've just purchased it yesterday. Base point is, it's freaking awesome! I do have a question though, I'm not an expert in case modding or in fact wiring, my fans are running fine but the led lights on the fan or not on. The switch is not responding to it as well. Is it due to the connection problem or the fan? Thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gilgamesh87*
> 
> Hi Guys, I'm very new to this casing as i've just purchased it yesterday. Base point is, it's freaking awesome! I do have a question though, I'm not an expert in case modding or in fact wiring, my fans are running fine but the led lights on the fan or not on. The switch is not responding to it as well. Is it due to the connection problem or the fan? Thanks!


First let me welcome you to the CMSSC! Did you connect the molex connector that powers the switch? This might help


----------



## GoodInk

Edit isn't working


----------



## nicolasl46

Hey Scouts, I haven't been here in a while (been reading, but not posting) mostly because my wife gave birth on December, and things have been kinda crazy since she went back to work. My brother bought himself a gigabyte 7970, and he gave me his gtx570 hd. So now I'm running my gtx570 hd sc SLI with my brother's gtx570 hd, and I'm having huge temp issues. While playing BF2 everything maxed out in 1080p my temps get around 98c







. I since removed my PSU cover to give the bottom card a little more breathing room and it dropped a few degrees, but my top card keeps running at around 98c, and fans are at full throttle (way too loud and annoying). My next step is to open both cards and replace the TIM with some Tuniq X4 (microcenter run out of formula 7). Anybody running SLI or crossfire has any suggestions on what else I can do to improve my temps? Is the scout lacking airflow to cool these cards?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Hey Scouts, I haven't been here in a while (been reading, but not posting) mostly because my wife gave birth on December, and things have been kinda crazy since she went back to work. My brother bought himself a gigabyte 7970, and he gave me his gtx570 hd. So now I'm running my gtx570 hd sc SLI with my brother's gtx570 hd, and I'm having huge temp issues. While playing BF2 everything maxed out in 1080p my temps get around 98c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I since removed my PSU cover to give the bottom card a little more breathing room and it dropped a few degrees, but my top card keeps running at around 98c, and fans are at full throttle (way too loud and annoying). My next step is to open both cards and replace the TIM with some Tuniq X4 (microcenter run out of formula 7). Anybody running SLI or crossfire has any suggestions on what else I can do to improve my temps? Is the scout lacking airflow to cool these cards?


Do you have fans on the side panel?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Do you have fans on the side panel?


Nope, I replaced the side panel with a solid piece of acrylic. For reference I have: on the bottom front a aerocool Shark 140mm top front 2 x aerocool shark 120mm, top of the case a aerocool Shark 140mm, and the two stock fans on my H70.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Nope, I replaced the side panel with a solid piece of acrylic. For reference I have: on the bottom front a aerocool Shark 140mm top front 2 x aerocool shark 120mm, top of the case a aerocool Shark 140mm, and the two stock fans on my H70.


You'll probably want to replace the clear acrylic with the old window as you will definitely need a fan on the side panel. I tried running my crossfire set up without it and the temps were around 10C warmer. With a fan on the side window you should be fine but bear in mind that if the fan is run on 12V it will create a lot of noise.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> You'll probably want to replace the clear acrylic with the old window as you will definitely need a fan on the side panel. I tried running my crossfire set up without it and the temps were around 10C warmer. With a fan on the side window you should be fine but bear in mind that *if the fan is run on 12V it will create a lot of noise*.


Thats why I replaced the window in the first place. I can give that a shot, hopefully my wife didn't throw it away LOL


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Thats why I replaced the window in the first place. I can give that a shot, hopefully my wife didn't throw it away LOL


If you can't find the original window, either order a new one or mod your current one to fit one fan in front of the card area kind of like the way MNPC did one of their Scouts. It'll look much better than the stock window. The only negatives is the window looks far better without fan grills and if you don't see any difference in temps, for whatever reason, you'll have destroyed a good window.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aVl7UoYQGY


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> If you can't find the original window, either order a new one or mod your current one to fit one fan in front of the card area kind of like the way MNPC did one of their Scouts. It'll look much better than the stock window. The only negatives is the window looks far better without fan grills and *if you don't see any difference in temps, for whatever reason, you'll have destroyed a good window.*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aVl7UoYQGY


Niceee LOL. At his point I'll try anything, I don't want to have my system catch fire or something, or degrade the performance of the cards. If all fails, I think it would be a good time to start saving for water cooling those cards


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> If you can't find the original window, either order a new one or mod your current one to fit one fan in front of the card area kind of like the way MNPC did one of their Scouts. It'll look much better than the stock window. The only negatives is the window looks far better without fan grills and *if you don't see any difference in temps, for whatever reason, you'll have destroyed a good window.*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aVl7UoYQGY
> 
> 
> 
> Niceee LOL. At his point I'll try anything, I don't want to have my system catch fire or something, or degrade the performance of the cards. If all fails, I think it would be a good time to start saving for water cooling those cards
Click to expand...

Have you cut the metal honeycomb out of the front? Do you have a slot between the card or are they stacked? You might be able to put a fan in the PSU cover blowing up at the cards. Could post w pic of what your setup looks like.

BTW could you take a min to fill out the new Members list, I'm trying to get more info on GPU's fitments and PSUs that have too short of cables. Plus if anyone needs a look at your setup, they can find it there.

Form: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ


----------



## darkstar585

Damn...I disappear for a week and when I come back there is over 70+ fresh posts! I am glad this thread is picking up again









Just thought I would share my moment of madness during an episode of insomnia the other day.


should be arriving tomorrow afternoon and I cant wait

Now I know this card is not going to fit into the scout without a nip tuck here and there but from my calculations it is only 7mm larger then the scout can handle. Now has anyone managed to fit one of these in without removing the hard drive cage entirely?

I don't mind a bit of surgery to get it to fit in but I have four HDD's + an SSD in total so I cant afford to loose the cage.
Any Ideas?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Damn...I disappear for a week and when I come back there is over 70+ fresh posts! I am glad this thread is picking up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would share my moment of madness during an episode of insomnia the other day.
> 
> 
> should be arriving tomorrow afternoon and I cant wait
> 
> Now I know this card is not going to fit into the scout without a nip tuck here and there but from my calculations it is only 7mm larger then the scout can handle, but has anyone managed to fit one of these in without removing the hard drive cage entirely?
> 
> I don't mind a bit of surgery to get it to fit in but I have four HDD's + an SSD in total so I cant afford to loose the cage. Any Ideas?


Welcome back








wedge and DB006 fitted a 7970 so it can be done with some modding.







I want pics of it too









If you could please fill out the new Members form, see the post above your post.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Have you cut the metal honeycomb out of the front? Do you have a slot between the card or are they stacked? You might be able to put a fan in the PSU cover blowing up at the cards. Could post w pic of what your setup looks like.
> BTW could you take a min to fill out the new Members list, I'm trying to get more info on GPU's fitments and PSUs that have too short of cables. Plus if anyone needs a look at your setup, they can find it there.
> Form: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ


Filled the member list







I didn't cut the honeycomb from the front, only the one on the back for my H70. There is a PCI slot in between the two cards, and I have the same space difference between the bottom card and the PSU (the cover I removed because it was too close to the bottom card. Here is a pic:


If you want to see another angle, let me know.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Have you cut the metal honeycomb out of the front? Do you have a slot between the card or are they stacked? You might be able to put a fan in the PSU cover blowing up at the cards. Could post w pic of what your setup looks like.
> BTW could you take a min to fill out the new Members list, I'm trying to get more info on GPU's fitments and PSUs that have too short of cables. Plus if anyone needs a look at your setup, they can find it there.
> Form: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ
> 
> 
> 
> Filled the member list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't cut the honeycomb from the front, only the one on the back for my H70. There is a PCI slot in between the two cards, and I have the same space difference between the bottom card and the PSU (the cover I removed because it was too close to the bottom card. Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> If you want to see another angle, let me know.
Click to expand...

I remember now, High Voltage







Too many Scouts to remember









Try running it with the side panel off, if your temps drop then you are going to need a fan. You could put a hole in your window or your PSU cover with a hole in the floor to pull cool air from outside the case. I'm thinking a hole in your window will be your best bet. You shouldn't need a high rpm one, get a nice quite fan.

Thanks for filling the form out.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *I remember now, High Voltage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Scouts to remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try running it with the side panel off, if your temps drop then you are going to need a fan. You could put a hole in your window or your PSU cover with a hole in the floor to pull cool air from outside the case. I'm thinking a hole in your window will be your best bet. You shouldn't need a high rpm one, get a nice quite fan.
> Thanks for filling the form out.


LOL good memory bro







I'm going to play BF2 with the side panel off, and see if that helps. I've also replaced the TIM with some Tuniq TX-4 (should be better than the crap it came with) but it will need time to cure.


----------



## nicolasl46

Well, after playing BF2 for a little over 30min, my top card (GTX570 HD SC) topped at 80c with an average of 78c, and the bottom card (GTX570 HD) topped at 43c with an average of 4c, I should say constant temp, not average, but I guess you know what I meant. I'm going to try putting the side panel, and give it another shot tomorrow.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Well, after playing BF2 for a little over 30min, my top card (GTX570 HD SC) topped at 80c with an average of 78c, and the bottom card (GTX570 HD) topped at 43c with an average of 4c, I should say constant temp, not average, but I guess you know what I meant. I'm going to try putting the side panel, and give it another shot tomorrow.


Apparently 80C is fine for a 570. Under heavy load, while gaming, my top 6950 will top out around 70C and the bottom one around 45C with the side fan mounted. There is also a sound card wedged between the PSU and the bottom video card. They really only run that hot when running benchmarking programs like Unigine Heaven and 3DMark11. If I run Kombustor the top card will get to 92C and the bottom one will reach 86C. The cards remain solid but unbearably loud.

I wonder if you took out your side window and attached a piece of cardboard to the window cutout with a fan mounted to it, if it would simulate what it might be like having a fan mounted to the window. That way you could see if replacing the window or modding it is worth your time.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Well, after playing BF2 for a little over 30min, my top card (GTX570 HD SC) topped at 80c with an average of 78c, and the bottom card (GTX570 HD) topped at 43c with an average of 4c, I should say constant temp, not average, but I guess you know what I meant. I'm going to try putting the side panel, and give it another shot tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently 80C is fine for a 570. Under heavy load, while gaming, my top 6950 will top out around 70C and the bottom one around 45C with the side fan mounted. There is also a sound card wedged between the PSU and the bottom video card. They really only run that hot when running benchmarking programs like Unigine Heaven and 3DMark11. If I run Kombustor the top card will get to 92C and the bottom one will reach 86C. The cards remain solid but unbearably loud.
> 
> I wonder if you took out your side window and attached a piece of cardboard to the window cutout with a fan mounted to it, if it would simulate what it might be like having a fan mounted to the window. That way you could see if replacing the window or modding it is worth your time.
Click to expand...

Great idea! Your a great Scout


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Front Page!*


Very







Boss!!! I always thought that should have been on the front page!!!
Our leader-ship was at tug-of-War at the time when I made it.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Congratulations to 3XPerimenton for coming in second place in the Case Mod 2011 Competition!!!!!!*
> 
> Build Log
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1055323/amateur-ice-storm-storm-scout-case-mod
> Overclock.net Case Mod 2011 Competition
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1228051/case-mod-competition-2011-winners-announced










Wahooooo







A big 'CONGRADS' is in Order!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gilgamesh87*
> 
> Hi Guys, I'm very new to this casing as i've just purchased it yesterday. Base point is, it's freaking awesome! I do have a question though, I'm not an expert in case modding or in fact wiring, my fans are running fine but the led lights on the fan or not on. The switch is not responding to it as well. Is it due to the connection problem or the fan? Thanks!


'Welcome' to The CMSSC!!!







Best 'SCOUT' club around!!! As you can see we are very helpful
to each other around here...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Front Page!*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Hey Scouts, I haven't been here in a while (been reading, but not posting) mostly because my wife gave birth on December, and things have been kinda crazy since she went back to work.










Well another Big 'CONGRADS' is in order.. Mozel-Tov < ( G-D Bless You with the best of Luck) with your new family member. I wish you & your family all the best of Health, Wealth & Happiness!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Apparently 80C is fine for a 570. Under heavy load, while gaming, my top 6950 will top out around 70C and the bottom one around 45C with the side fan mounted. There is also a sound card wedged between the PSU and the bottom video card. They really only run that hot when running benchmarking programs like Unigine Heaven and 3DMark11. If I run Kombustor the top card will get to 92C and the bottom one will reach 86C. The cards remain solid but unbearably loud.
> I wonder if you took out your side window and attached a piece of cardboard to the window cutout with a fan mounted to it, if it would simulate what it might be like having a fan mounted to the window. That way you could see if replacing the window or modding it is worth your time.


This is a good Idea!!! Rep+ to that thought sir....


----------



## Branish

The final cable management....I hope. Every time I examine the pictures closely I notice things that could be done better. The weird thing is I love doing cable management in this case despite some of its shortcomings. I managed to get rid of one molex connector from the power supply as hide the front audio cable as its not black so it really stands out. I changed the route of some of the cables behind the motherboard as well. The back goes on nice and smooth rather than having to fight with it.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*


Nice management mate! Btw, how do you like that PSU?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Nice management mate! Btw, how do you like that PSU?


Thanks. It's definitely one of the best things I have bought so far. The voltages are solid and the fan rarely comes on even if you run it on normal mode. I think it looks great too. The only downside is it's a little expensive. I got the 860W for $219 CA from NCIX. I have to run it with the fan up because the ventilation holes don't line up with the fan on longer PSU's in the Scout.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Apparently 80C is fine for a 570. Under heavy load, while gaming, my top 6950 will top out around 70C and the bottom one around 45C with the side fan mounted. There is also a sound card wedged between the PSU and the bottom video card. They really only run that hot when running benchmarking programs like Unigine Heaven and 3DMark11. If I run Kombustor the top card will get to 92C and the bottom one will reach 86C. The cards remain solid but unbearably loud.
> I wonder if you took out your side window and attached a piece of cardboard to the window cutout with a fan mounted to it, if it would simulate what it might be like having a fan mounted to the window. That way you could see if replacing the window or modding it is worth your time.


Well, last night I was lurking inside of the closet where I keep all my PC stuff and boxes (in case I want to sell any part) and found my original scout side window, with a scratch about 4" long







but at least I could use it to put a fan in it, and see how that improves my temps. BTW great idea about the cardboard, I was getting ready to cut another windows here at work LOL. REP+


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well another Big 'CONGRADS' is in order.. Mozel-Tov < ( G-D Bless You with the best of Luck) with your new family member. I wish you & your family all the best of Health, Wealth & Happiness!!!


Well, thank you very much, this first 2 1/2 months have been though, but that boy always manages to put a smile on my face


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well another Big 'CONGRADS' is in order.. Mozel-Tov < ( G-D Bless You with the best of Luck) with your new family member. I wish you & your family all the best of Health, Wealth & Happiness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thank you very much, this first 2 1/2 months have been though, but that boy always manages to put a smile on my face
Click to expand...

*Congrads!!!*


----------



## AMDfanAMD

Those of you with custom loops, where are you putting your hard drives, I saw a few setupd where the drive bays are taken up by the rad, so confused.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Thanks. It's definitely one of the best things I have bought so far. The voltages are solid and the fan rarely comes on even if you run it on normal mode. I think it looks great too. The only downside is it's a little expensive. I got the 860W for $219 CA from NCIX. I have to run it with the fan up because the ventilation holes don't line up with the fan on longer PSU's in the Scout.


Yea, I dont know how much I want to spend on a PSU, those are really nice though thats for sure!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfanAMD*
> 
> Those of you with custom loops, where are you putting your hard drives, I saw a few setupd where the drive bays are taken up by the rad, so confused.


Drive bays!









And other random places







:









There are a lot of options to put the drives in the 5.25 bays though, lots of adapters and hot swap bays and things


----------



## jestedsniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Well, last night I was lurking inside of the closet where I keep all my PC stuff and boxes (in case I want to sell any part) and found my original scout side window, with a scratch about 4" long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at least I could use it to put a fan in it, and see how that improves my temps. BTW great idea about the cardboard, I was getting ready to cut another windows here at work LOL. REP+


I was having issues with my card running pretty hot as well. I ended up taking the top140mm fan off and replacing it with a red led fan, so I took the 140mm fan and "mounted" it in the bottom three drive cages to direct cold air from the front of the case directly at my gfx card. It seemed to lower my temps about 10 degrees. That's when I got to thinking about how the fan mounts to the side panel and came up with a theory. The reason the side panel fan doesn't help that much is that its blowing air from outside the case directly at the side of the gfx card. The problem is that there are no vents on the side(for me at least) of the gfx card. Even the inlet for the gpu cooler is closer to the front of the case. The side fan is basically, for all intensive purposes, useless for most of us. In orde for that fan to be effective, it needs to be moved about 4 inches forward, towards the front of the case.

I plan on modding an air chanel from the now front mounted 140mm fan directly to the gpu cooler inlet, probably at some point this weekend.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfanAMD*
> 
> Those of you with custom loops, where are you putting your hard drives, I saw a few setupd where the drive bays are taken up by the rad, so confused.


Here is how I did mine, I just used one of the holes for the cage and made a second hole. I also put an o-ring in between the case and the HDD's to dampen them, it worked great. I would have mounted them in the 5.25" bays but didn't have any left.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Thanks. It's definitely one of the best things I have bought so far. The voltages are solid and the fan rarely comes on even if you run it on normal mode. I think it looks great too. The only downside is it's a little expensive. I got the 860W for $219 CA from NCIX. I have to run it with the fan up because the ventilation holes don't line up with the fan on longer PSU's in the Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I dont know how much I want to spend on a PSU, those are really nice though thats for sure!
Click to expand...

Never ever cheap out on the PSU, a great site for reviews is http://www.jonnyguru.com/index.php
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jestedsniper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Well, last night I was lurking inside of the closet where I keep all my PC stuff and boxes (in case I want to sell any part) and found my original scout side window, with a scratch about 4" long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at least I could use it to put a fan in it, and see how that improves my temps. BTW great idea about the cardboard, I was getting ready to cut another windows here at work LOL. REP+
> 
> 
> 
> I was having issues with my card running pretty hot as well. I ended up taking the top140mm fan off and replacing it with a red led fan, so I took the 140mm fan and "mounted" it in the bottom three drive cages to direct cold air from the front of the case directly at my gfx card. It seemed to lower my temps about 10 degrees. That's when I got to thinking about how the fan mounts to the side panel and came up with a theory. The reason the side panel fan doesn't help that much is that its blowing air from outside the case directly at the side of the gfx card. The problem is that there are no vents on the side(for me at least) of the gfx card. Even the inlet for the gpu cooler is closer to the front of the case. The side fan is basically, for all intensive purposes, useless for most of us. In orde for that fan to be effective, it needs to be moved about 4 inches forward, towards the front of the case.
> 
> I plan on modding an air chanel from the now front mounted 140mm fan directly to the gpu cooler inlet, probably at some point this weekend.
Click to expand...

I just thought of this after reading what you had to say, has anyone tried to mount the fans as exhaust on the window? It would pull air to the GPU's from the front and pull out all the hot air around it cooling the entire case. I'm sure if you have a SLI or crossfire set up it will really help to cool the top card. Maybe this is way the fan mounts in the window won't make noise with a fan on it. Have we been putting the fan on backwards this whole time? Worth a shot if someone want to give it a try.


----------



## darkstar585

Well I got my MSI 7970 to fit with the everything intact!









In total it was 7mm to long for the scout so I ended up moving the HDD cage so it now sits against the front fan. I also trimmed the bottom of the drive bay around 1cm to accommodate for the 7970's fat ass.

In order for the HDD cage to sit flush against the fan housing I also had to trim away the rounded lip. I also re drilled the holes and fitted small M3 bolts instead of rivets so I can remove the entire assembly


You can see how much it has moved as my psu cover use to sit flush!

(Sorry for the phone pics







I will get take some better ones later on promise!)

Next on the list never ending list of jobs is to install the nzxt sleeved adaptors (on order), then create a new PSU cover and decide a new paint colour.


----------



## AMDfanAMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*
> 
> I have finished some stuff on the scout and eventually uploaded pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in work log


Is your rad setup as intake for fresh air in the front like that? Does it help?! That seems smart or is it there so the 200mm will fit


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*
> 
> 
> _I have finished some stuff on the scout and eventually uploaded pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in work log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MAN! Now I got Peni...uh I mean modders envy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That grill is sick nice!
Click to expand...

This /\ /\ /\


----------



## AMDfanAMD

HERES MY PROJECT FROST 2.0, Beta form. I modded a haf 912, got sick of the case, girlfriend baught me my CM storm scout, and im in love. so MANY MODS COULD HAPPEN...For me, the less you get, the more you have to MOD!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfanAMD*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*
> 
> I have finished some stuff on the scout and eventually uploaded pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in work log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your rad setup as intake for fresh air in the front like that? Does it help?! That seems smart or is it there so the 200mm will fit
Click to expand...

Welcome! I'm sure it is, many Scouts here that are running the H50 have put it in the 5.25" bays as an intake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfanAMD*
> 
> HERES MY PROJECT FROST 2.0, Beta form. I modded a haf 912, got sick of the case, girlfriend baught me my CM storm scout, and im in love. so MANY MODS COULD HAPPEN...For me, the less you get, the more you have to MOD!


That's a great attitude and I never liked the HAF's that much my self. I will say the 912 was the best looking of them all. I would flip the block over.


----------



## AMDfanAMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! I'm sure it is, many Scouts here that are running the H50 have put it in the 5.25" bays as an intake.
> That's a great attitude and I never liked the HAF's that much my self. I will say the 912 was the best looking of them all. I would flip the block over.


Having the block upside down was the only way to mount it without much tension on the tubing, with it rightside up the tubing has tension on it, makes me nervous =/, this was just a trial to see how it goes, everything runs smooth and the temps are pretty much the same as when I had it rightside up, I'll be building a custom loop over the next few months so as long as this doesn't cause a leak or temps to be insane I'll leave it how it is for now, I don't want to pull the block off anymore lol I've applied new thermal paste 3 times now over the last week and a half, as5 is a pain with having to burn it in.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfanAMD*
> 
> HERES MY PROJECT FROST 2.0, Beta form. I modded a haf 912, got sick of the case, girlfriend baught me my CM storm scout, and im in love. so MANY MODS COULD HAPPEN...For me, the less you get, the more you have to MOD!


Nice setup. Great choice on the new case. Be sure to post pics of any mods that you do.







Oh.......and welcome to the club!!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfanAMD*
> 
> Having the block upside down was the only way to mount it without much tension on the tubing, with it rightside up the tubing has tension on it, makes me nervous =/, this was just a trial to see how it goes, everything runs smooth and the temps are pretty much the same as when I had it rightside up, I'll be building a custom loop over the next few months so as long as this doesn't cause a leak or temps to be insane I'll leave it how it is for now, I don't want to pull the block off anymore lol I've applied new thermal paste 3 times now over the last week and a half, as5 is a pain with having to burn it in.


I know the feeling. I'm in and out of my computer so much I've used a whole tube of NT-H1 in just four months. On the plus side I've gotten really good at using thermal compound. I like the Noctua stuff mainly because there is no burn in period and it works very well. The block being upside down would irritate me to no end but it if that's the only way it can be mounted without tension then you don't really have a choice.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jestedsniper*
> 
> I plan on modding an air chanel from the now front mounted 140mm fan directly to the gpu cooler inlet, probably at some point this weekend.


Please let us know how everything works outs, and thanks for filling out the form








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfanAMD*
> 
> HERES MY PROJECT FROST 2.0, Beta form. I modded a haf 912, got sick of the case, girlfriend baught me my CM storm scout, and im in love. so MANY MODS COULD HAPPEN...For me, the less you get, the more you have to MOD!


Please fill out this form to get added to the Member's List. I can't wait to see some pics once you get everything done.

Copy and paste this in to your sig

Code:



Code:


[thread="525009"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/thread]


----------



## Branish

I copied and pasted the thread info but I it didn't work properly.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I copied and pasted the thread info but I it didn't work properly.


Try this

Code:



Code:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/525009-official-cm-storm-scout-club.html][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/gunner2.gif[/IMG]The Official CM Storm Scout Club[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/gunner2.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Rogue1266

'1454 X 1080'







As requested....


----------



## AMDfanAMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Please let us know how everything works outs, and thanks for filling out the form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please fill out this form to get added to the Member's List. I can't wait to see some pics once you get everything done.
> Copy and paste this in to your sig
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [thread="525009"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/thread]


Its giving me a serurity error in chrome when i try to open the members form on at google docs


----------



## AMDfanAMD

Nothing better then a fresh coat of paint, and a new custom built window =D






and when my new Sabertooth comes, ill have a nice white sticker to put on the bottom part of the window to go with the new paint job!!!

mother board comes tommorrow, so excited!!!!!!


----------



## Anti!!

That is one sexy scout.

Im a 690 owner, but i cant help but peak in every once and a while. You all are doing great with this thread. Keep it up! Love the patronage.

Also, look out for the shadow fox character.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Just found a great Mod Idea and Had to share..*


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Just found a great Mod Idea and Had to share..


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfanAMD*
> 
> *Nothing better then a fresh coat of paint, and a new custom built window =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when my new Sabertooth comes, ill have a nice white sticker to put on the bottom part of the window to go with the new paint job!!!
> 
> mother board comes tommorrow, so excited!!!!!!*


Such a Sweet Scout.. Love the White.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> '1454 X 1080'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As requested....


Very Nice Rogue. Hope all is well with you new package..


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> '1454 X 1080'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As requested....


very niice Rogue1266...that is now my wallpaper









Just got a new rendering add on package for Solidworks and thought I would give the logo a go myself :-

Still learning the new software but so far I am happy with it







what do you think?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfanAMD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Please let us know how everything works outs, and thanks for filling out the form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please fill out this form to get added to the Member's List. I can't wait to see some pics once you get everything done.
> Copy and paste this in to your sig
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [thread="525009"]:gunner:The Official CM Storm Scout Club:gunner:[/thread]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its giving me a serurity error in chrome when i try to open the members form on at google docs
Click to expand...

Please try again, https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ
If it gives you the error can you copy and paste it or take a screen shot so I can trouble shoot it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfanAMD*
> 
> Nothing better then a fresh coat of paint, and a new custom built window =D
> 
> 
> 
> and when my new Sabertooth comes, ill have a nice white sticker to put on the bottom part of the window to go with the new paint job!!!
> 
> mother board comes tommorrow, so excited!!!!!!


Looks great, I can't wait to see more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> That is one sexy scout.
> 
> Im a 690 owner, but i cant help but peak in every once and a while. You all are doing great with this thread. Keep it up! Love the patronage.
> 
> Also, look out for the shadow fox character.


Thanks for popping in and thank you for the kind words, it means a lot to here it from someone that isn't a part of the club. One thing that has made this club what it is today is all the help and support of everyone here. BTW I love the 690II I wish CM would give it the Storm treatment as it is one of the best cases out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Just found a great Mod Idea and Had to share..*










I want more!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> '1454 X 1080'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As requested....










1920 x 1080 please








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Just got a new rendering add on package for Solidworks and thought I would give the logo a go myself :-
> 
> Still learning the new software but so far I am happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think?


Looks sick, it looks as if was cut from acrylic and flame polished.









Maybe you two could get a few more and we could make a window theme for everyone.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> very niice Rogue1266...that is now my wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a new rendering add on package for Solidworks and thought I would give the logo a go myself :-
> 
> Still learning the new software but so far I am happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think?


Thanks darkstar..







To bad I 'Googled' it!!!







Yeah, I can't take credit for something that's not mine







... The pic Gen.GoodInk put up on the first page at the end of the first post is mine!!!

This one 'YOU' made your self and it is just amazing







... I love those 3D wallpapers... Very








Since you have that software add-on and you are one of the finer talent's of this thread...







'Pm' Gen.GoodInk and speak with him about making a few Cool wallpapers for this club....









By the way Darkstar??? what's going on with your extremely cool, 'RAD Box'??? Just loved those moc-up's you
posted that time!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> very niice Rogue1266...that is now my wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a new rendering add on package for Solidworks and thought I would give the logo a go myself :-
> 
> Still learning the new software but so far I am happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks darkstar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad I 'Googled' it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can't take credit for something that's not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

I did a quick PS to make it 1920x1080


----------



## AMDfanAMD

These logos are coming to fast, i need more monitors lol


----------



## AMDfanAMD

does anyoen have hotswap bays in their scout? if so please post a picture, i have a plan brewing for my water cooling loop but need to know what hotswap bays fit in the scout.

Thanks!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Just found a great Mod Idea and Had to share..*










See, now that's what I'm talking about. Their has been what,???







'ONE' person in this entire thread that ever did something to the other side
of the 'Storm Scout' case!!! Beside's ottis... ReckNball!







Really can't count his rig... He flipped







the entire rig around to the other side....... Then shot it!!!!















LOL, that still makes me laugh when I say it or write it!!! LOL







Great Find Gen.UZM!!!!! Rep+ to you sir..... Thank's for posting this up.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Thanks darkstar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad I 'Googled' it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can't take credit for something that's not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... The pic Gen.GoodInk put up on the first page at the end of the first post is mine!!!
> This one 'YOU' made your self and it is just amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I love those 3D wallpapers... Very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have that software add-on and you are one of the finer talent's of this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Pm' Gen.GoodInk and speak with him about making a few Cool wallpapers for this club....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Darkstar??? what's going on with your extremely cool, 'RAD Box'??? Just loved those moc-up's you
> posted that time!


Thanks Rogue









Got some Ideas for creating some unique 3D wallpapers in mind like a red hot CM storm branding iron and maybe some CMSSC dog tags complete with the motto "semper fi do or die"(with permission from the club of course) plus some other ideas I have had rolling round in my head.

The rad box has been put on hold again for a while as I am getting married in august + I am still a student so funds are tight for me and require a lot of saving + no time due to university engineering projects









On the plus side my amazing family and beautiful fiancée managed to get the cash together and got me a MSI 7970 for my 23rd birthday







this has improved my open GL based renderings no end and as It is a reference card I am determined to watercool it so the rad box WILL happen on day!


----------



## darkstar585

OFF topic: This new rendering package is incredible









Here is a *rendered* image of a self guided,distance measuring robot I constructed within solid works for a uni project....Rigmarole was the team name before anyone asks











So glad that my uni footed the £9,000 bill for the program.....expect some epic wallpapers when I have some free time.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Thanks darkstar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad I 'Googled' it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can't take credit for something that's not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... The pic Gen.GoodInk put up on the first page at the end of the first post is mine!!!
> This one 'YOU' made your self and it is just amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I love those 3D wallpapers... Very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have that software add-on and you are one of the finer talent's of this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Pm' Gen.GoodInk and speak with him about making a few Cool wallpapers for this club....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Darkstar??? what's going on with your extremely cool, 'RAD Box'??? Just loved those moc-up's you
> posted that time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some Ideas for creating some unique 3D wallpapers in mind like a red hot CM storm branding iron and maybe some CMSSC dog tags complete with the motto "semper fi do or die"(with permission from the club of course) plus some other ideas I have had rolling round in my head.
> 
> The rad box has been put on hold again for a while as I am getting married in august + I am still a student so funds are tight for me and require a lot of saving + no time due to university engineering projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side my amazing family and beautiful fiancée managed to get the cash together and got me a MSI 7970 for my 23rd birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this has improved my open GL based renderings no end and as It is a reference card I am determined to watercool it so the rad box WILL happen on day!
Click to expand...

CONGRADS!! You have a way cool family and fiancée if they got you a 7970 my friend









Life comes first, but man does it nag on you with you PC sitting next to you ever time you're on it. The last couple months have been killing me, my problem is time and weather.

Wallpapers are a go! Semper fi do or die, well it's not ours but we use it and so should you







I'm psyched for new wallpapers, I've been rocking my Asus ones for way too long now.

Edit: Don't kill your self on the WP just for us, sounds like you got a lot going on right now.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Thanks Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some Ideas for creating some unique 3D wallpapers in mind like a red hot CM storm branding iron and maybe some CMSSC dog tags complete with the motto "semper fi do or die"(with permission from the club of course) plus some other ideas I have had rolling round in my head.
> The rad box has been put on hold again for a while as I am getting married in august + I am still a student so funds are tight for me and require a lot of saving + no time due to university engineering projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side my amazing family and beautiful fiancée managed to get the cash together and got me a MSI 7970 for my 23rd birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this has improved my open GL based renderings no end and as It is a reference card I am determined to watercool it so the rad box WILL happen on day!










BIG Congratulations







is in order to you young man. Mozel-Tov sir on your up coming unification... I wish you all the best Health, Happiness & wealth
to you and your better half-to-be ( beautiful fiancée)!!!








If you feel you want to create something for the club; be my guest!!!







( I would run it by Gen.GoodInk first!!!) since he is the man running this club these days.








Very







on the new & very nice Birthday gift...







Enjoy it.. Talk about a nice gift!
To bad about 'RadBox... My be we can talk about that at a later date.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> CONGRADS!! You have a way cool family and fiancée if they got you a 7970 my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life comes first, but man does it nag on you with you PC sitting next to you ever time you're on it. The last couple months have been killing me, my problem is time and weather.
> Wallpapers are a go! Semper fi do or die, well it's not ours but we use it and so should you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm psyched for new wallpapers, I've been rocking my Asus ones for way too long now.
> Edit: Don't kill your self on the WP just for us, sounds like you got a lot going on right now.


Thanks, I truly am a lucky man.

I agree with you about the consistant nagging from my rig







what makes it even worse for me is my rig sits in the center of my livingroom next to my coffee table with flip out monitor...so even when i am not on it, its staring my in the face begging for mods


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is in order to you young man. Mozel-Tov sir on your up coming unification... I wish you all the best Health, Happiness & wealth
> to you and your better half-to-be ( beautiful fiancée)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel you want to create something for the club; be my guest!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I would run it by Gen.GoodInk first!!!) since he is the man running this club these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the new & very nice Birthday gift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it.. Talk about a nice gift!
> To bad about 'RadBox... My be we can talk about that at a later date.


Thank you







you will be the first to know as soon as i start building it.


----------



## GoodInk

OK this is really bugging me, it there any way to organize the order your subscriptions? It's like they have a mind of their own, and sometimes they get bumped to the second page with out me noticing







All I want is the new unread threads to be first, is this too much to ask?


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Thanks for popping in and thank you for the kind words, it means a lot to here it from someone that isn't a part of the club. One thing that has made this club what it is today is all the help and support of everyone here. BTW I love the 690II I wish CM would give it the Storm treatment as it is one of the best cases out there.










Anytime. Maybe you can drop by ours. Its seems to be dead. lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Thanks for popping in and thank you for the kind words, it means a lot to here it from someone that isn't a part of the club. One thing that has made this club what it is today is all the help and support of everyone here. BTW I love the 690II I wish CM would give it the Storm treatment as it is one of the best cases out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime. Maybe you can drop by ours. Its seems to be dead. lol
Click to expand...

I've read a lot of it in the past, I was considering getting one in the past. I'm guessing once the white and black version comes out you'll have a few new members.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I've read a lot of it in the past, I was considering getting one in the past. I'm guessing once the white and black version comes out you'll have a few new members.


Mmmmm tasty


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> That is one sexy scout.
> Im a 690 owner, but i cant help but peak in every once and a while. You all are doing great with this thread. Keep it up! Love the patronage.
> *Also, look out for the shadow fox character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whome?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *Just found a great Mod Idea and Had to share..*


Where did you get this from? Was it you who made it?

@Darkstar - Sad to hear about the radbox being put on hold







but youve got your priorities straight









Look forward to a big post from me in the next few days







Also, within the next couple weeks, I am planning on finishing the next phase of my scout mod, and it will again (as far as I know) be something no one has ever done before. hint: MOAR cooling POWA







So if you havent been checking in a lot lately, now you have to


----------



## hammadj

hey guys, i was wondering if i could put an oem windowed side panel on the left and right side of the case. will it fit?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> hey guys, i was wondering if i could put an oem windowed side panel on the left and right side of the case. will it fit?


If you have two windowed side panels, then yes, they will fit on both sides (and vice versa with solid panels). Two things though: I dont know how you are going to get two windowed ones, I dont think they sell the windowed panels OEM, and second, why would you want a window on the back side of your case? Thats where all the wires and things are...?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Look forward to a big post from me in the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, within the next couple weeks, I am planning on finishing the next phase of my scout mod, and it will again (as far as I know) be something no one has ever done before. hint: MOAR cooling POWA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you havent been checking in a lot lately, now you have to


Well a rads have been in the front, back, the top







That leaves the bottom, but that was done once too, kinda. I can't wait to see what you are going to stuff in there, maybe I should say shoe horned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> hey guys, i was wondering if i could put an oem windowed side panel on the left and right side of the case. will it fit?


Yes, both side panels can fit on both sides.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> hey guys, i was wondering if i could put an oem windowed side panel on the left and right side of the case. will it fit?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have two windowed side panels, then yes, they will fit on both sides (and vice versa with solid panels). Two things though: I dont know how you are going to get two windowed ones, I dont think they sell the windowed panels OEM, and second, why would you want a window on the back side of your case? Thats where all the wires and things are...?
Click to expand...

Yes you can get an OEM side panel with a window, they run about $20 on the CM store page, I'd post a link but its down for maintenance.


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


LOL thats good.


----------



## Rockr69

Hello Scouts. It's been a very long time. I thought this was a chapter in my life I had closed, but it seems there is still a need for me. I've had several requests for parts and if you have sent me a message in the last two weeks I'll be responding to your PMs. If it has been longer than that and your still of help, PM me again and I'll get back to you.

I know it seems like I took a dump on the club and well...I guess I did. For that I apologize. You people are the best on the site bar none. You've kept the club going strong and I see you've got yourself a first rate man to show the way. My greatest thanks to you GoodInk. Things in m personal life are getting better and I'll probably start joining in the dialogue much more now that I can be just a member.

I don't have any new mods for my scout and I haven't been keeping up with all that everyone here has been up to, but I'll get up to speed over the next few weeks.

Semper Fi Scouts! Until next time, Gen. Rockr69 signing out.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> Hello Scouts. It's been a very long time. I thought this was a chapter in my life I had closed, but it seems there is still a need for me. I've had several requests for parts and if you have sent me a message in the last two weeks I'll be responding to your PMs. If it has been longer than that and your still of help, PM me again and I'll get back to you.
> I know it seems like I took a dump on the club and well...I guess I did. For that I apologize. You people are the best on the site bar none. You've kept the club going strong and I see you've got yourself a first rate man to show the way. My greatest thanks to you GoodInk. Things in m personal life are getting better and I'll probably start joining in the dialogue much more now that I can be just a member.
> I don't have any new mods for my scout and I haven't been keeping up with all that everyone here has been up to, but I'll get up to speed over the next few weeks.
> Semper Fi Scouts! Until next time, Gen. Rockr69 signing out.


gasp!!

"the" legend speaks?


----------



## AuraNova

Man, I hope this thread never dies. I still have my Scout and plan to keep it for a long time. I'd be great to talk to fellow case owners.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Well a rads have been in the front, back, the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That leaves the bottom, but that was done once too, kinda. I can't wait to see what you are going to stuff in there, maybe I should say shoe horned.


How about I do it, and then you can tell me if its already been done







I really hope it hasnt, i like being first








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> Hello Scouts. It's been a very long time. I thought this was a chapter in my life I had closed, but it seems there is still a need for me. I've had several requests for parts and if you have sent me a message in the last two weeks I'll be responding to your PMs. If it has been longer than that and your still of help, PM me again and I'll get back to you.
> I know it seems like I took a dump on the club and well...I guess I did. For that I apologize. You people are the best on the site bar none. You've kept the club going strong and I see you've got yourself a first rate man to show the way. My greatest thanks to you GoodInk. Things in m personal life are getting better and I'll probably start joining in the dialogue much more now that I can be just a member.
> I don't have any new mods for my scout and I haven't been keeping up with all that everyone here has been up to, but I'll get up to speed over the next few weeks.
> Semper Fi Scouts! Until next time, Gen. Rockr69 signing out.


Well be glad to see you around! And no, I dont think you ditched us or some crazy thing, you just have your priorities straight







Well be here whenever you have the time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Man, I hope this thread never dies. I still have my Scout and plan to keep it for a long time. I'd be great to talk to fellow case owners.


Im with you on that one mate, I plan on keeping it, and I plan on keeping this thread going. Have you posted a picture of your rig lately?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Im with you on that one mate, I plan on keeping it, and I plan on keeping this thread going. Have you posted a picture of your rig lately?


I haven't, but my Scout case isn't being used at the moment. Right now, I am working on an idea for a theme mod for it. So right now, it's empty.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> Hello Scouts. It's been a very long time. I thought this was a chapter in my life I had closed, but it seems there is still a need for me. I've had several requests for parts and if you have sent me a message in the last two weeks I'll be responding to your PMs. If it has been longer than that and your still of help, PM me again and I'll get back to you.
> 
> I know it seems like I took a dump on the club and well...I guess I did. For that I apologize. You people are the best on the site bar none. You've kept the club going strong and I see you've got yourself a first rate man to show the way. My greatest thanks to you GoodInk. Things in m personal life are getting better and I'll probably start joining in the dialogue much more now that I can be just a member.
> 
> I don't have any new mods for my scout and I haven't been keeping up with all that everyone here has been up to, but I'll get up to speed over the next few weeks.
> 
> Semper Fi Scouts! Until next time, Gen. Rockr69 signing out.


Its great to see you Gen. Rocker!
I'm glad life is getting better and I don't think anyone thinks you took a dump on the club, we all know real life is way more important than any club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Man, I hope this thread never dies. I still have my Scout and plan to keep it for a long time. I'd be great to talk to fellow case owners.


The CMSSC isn't even close to burning out yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Well a rads have been in the front, back, the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That leaves the bottom, but that was done once too, kinda. I can't wait to see what you are going to stuff in there, maybe I should say shoe horned.
> 
> 
> 
> How about I do it, and then you can tell me if its already been done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope it hasnt, i like being first
Click to expand...

I'm hoping you are the first with what ever you are doing, it would be cool to see something completely new on a case that has been kicking as long as this one has with all the top modders that have got their hands on it to boot. One thing is for sure, first or not, it's going to be good.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> Hello Scouts. It's been a very long time. I thought this was a chapter in my life I had closed, but it seems there is still a need for me. I've had several requests for parts and if you have sent me a message in the last two weeks I'll be responding to your PMs. If it has been longer than that and your still of help, PM me again and I'll get back to you.
> I know it seems like I took a dump on the club and well...I guess I did. For that I apologize. You people are the best on the site bar none. You've kept the club going strong and I see you've got yourself a first rate man to show the way. My greatest thanks to you GoodInk. Things in m personal life are getting better and I'll probably start joining in the dialogue much more now that I can be just a member.
> I don't have any new mods for my scout and I haven't been keeping up with all that everyone here has been up to, but I'll get up to speed over the next few weeks.
> Semper Fi Scouts! Until next time, Gen. Rockr69 signing out.


roger that Rockr69, until next time!


----------



## GoodInk

*We need pictures Scout's, the month is almost up and we have only had a couple of pics posted this month. Bust out those cameras, get some good lighting and start shooting!*

For the people having problems taking good quality pics, read this one post. If you don't have a tripod just use anything to set your camera on.
http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig#post11973892


----------



## GoodInk

Update to the Modeler's Brand LED review.

*Sample Colors*

I've done my best to try to capture the color as close as possible, as most of you know many things will account for what I see and what you will see. Monitors, GPU's, ect, ect, ... will make a difference in the way the colors will show up. Also I was trying to just capture the color and not the brightness. Please note the lighting on the back, there is no hot spots, meaning you get a very even light much like CCFL's unlike most other LED's lighting solutions.

UV - I don't have much around the house that is UV reactive but found these paper clips had a couple color that worked. The UV is very bright, at night it will light up my spare room just from 5 segments (5 inches)




Amber - Very bright again, you could use this as orange also.


Blue - In the pic it looks a little darker than what it really is. This might be the brightest of all the colors.


Red - Again very bright, and it looks a little deeper red in person.


Cool White - This is a very white, white. The Warm White is a off white, please keep this in mind when ordering. As like all the others, it's very bright.


Links to the full review CMSSC link here and Review Thread here.


----------



## jestedsniper

This is Scavenger. I have scavenged for parts for years to come up with this computer, and some of its parts will be moving into my next build...


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jestedsniper*
> 
> 
> This is Scavenger. I have scavenged for parts for years to come up with this computer, and some of its parts will be moving into my next build...


Take a pic without the side panel on, I wanna see the inside









Hey GoodInk, got anything up your sleeve to celebrate 25,000 posts?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jestedsniper*
> 
> 
> This is Scavenger. I have scavenged for parts for years to come up with this computer, and some of its parts will be moving into my next build...
> 
> 
> 
> Take a pic without the side panel on, I wanna see the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey GoodInk, got anything up your sleeve to celebrate 25,000 posts?
Click to expand...

Yes I do, and it's going to be a big one too.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Man that made my day!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> Hello Scouts. It's been a very long time. I thought this was a chapter in my life I had closed, but it seems there is still a need for me. I've had several requests for parts and if you have sent me a message in the last two weeks I'll be responding to your PMs. If it has been longer than that and your still of help, PM me again and I'll get back to you.
> I know it seems like I took a dump on the club and well...I guess I did. For that I apologize. You people are the best on the site bar none. You've kept the club going strong and I see you've got yourself a first rate man to show the way. My greatest thanks to you GoodInk. Things in m personal life are getting better and I'll probably start joining in the dialogue much more now that I can be just a member.
> I don't have any new mods for my scout and I haven't been keeping up with all that everyone here has been up to, but I'll get up to speed over the next few weeks.
> Semper Fi Scouts! Until next time, Gen. Rockr69 signing out.


Good to see you around again.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jestedsniper*
> 
> 
> This is Scavenger. I have scavenged for parts for years to come up with this computer, and some of its parts will be moving into my next build...


Pics of the guts please!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Update to the Modeler's Brand LED review.
> 
> Cool White - This is a very white, white. The Warm White is a off white, please keep this in mind when ordering. As like all the others, it's very bright.
> 
> Links to the full review CMSSC link here and Review Thread here.


The Very White is what i want for my case in the end. Black and white with a good dark gigabyte, or asrock board will suffice.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> Hello Scouts. It's been a very long time. I thought this was a chapter in my life I had closed, but it seems there is still a need for me. I've had several requests for parts and if you have sent me a message in the last two weeks I'll be responding to your PMs. If it has been longer than that and your still of help, PM me again and I'll get back to you.
> I know it seems like I took a dump on the club and well...I guess I did. For that I apologize. You people are the best on the site bar none. You've kept the club going strong and I see you've got yourself a first rate man to show the way. My greatest thanks to you GoodInk. Things in m personal life are getting better and I'll probably start joining in the dialogue much more now that I can be just a member.
> I don't have any new mods for my scout and I haven't been keeping up with all that everyone here has been up to, but I'll get up to speed over the next few weeks.
> Semper Fi Scouts! Until next time, Gen. Rockr69 signing out.



Good To See you Gen. 'Rocker69'.







Don't just disappear like that again...







We never know if or
when your coming back from these secrete mission's!!!








Missed ya' BABY!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Man, I hope this thread never dies. I still have my Scout and plan to keep it for a long time. I'd be great to talk to fellow case owners.


We are always here... As long as you feel your a part of this club, your a part of the 'Family'............










Ok, so here it is.... Here is a couple of pic's of my system switched around for testing before
I start taking my case apart for some minor modding and setting up; my soon to be here. ( G-D I hope) new
hardware...
My original set-up...........

Now with a few thing's switched around... Sorry about the pic quality...

or

Next week she gets all taken apart and Drilled, cut, sanded, painted & some hardware replaced!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> Hello Scouts. It's been a very long time. I thought this was a chapter in my life I had closed, but it seems there is still a need for me. I've had several requests for parts and if you have sent me a message in the last two weeks I'll be responding to your PMs. If it has been longer than that and your still of help, PM me again and I'll get back to you.
> I know it seems like I took a dump on the club and well...I guess I did. For that I apologize. You people are the best on the site bar none. You've kept the club going strong and I see you've got yourself a first rate man to show the way. My greatest thanks to you GoodInk. Things in m personal life are getting better and I'll probably start joining in the dialogue much more now that I can be just a member.
> I don't have any new mods for my scout and I haven't been keeping up with all that everyone here has been up to, but I'll get up to speed over the next few weeks.
> Semper Fi Scouts! Until next time, Gen. Rockr69 signing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good To See you Gen. 'Rocker69'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just disappear like that again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We never know if or
> when your coming back from these secrete mission's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missed ya' BABY!!!!
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Man, I hope this thread never dies. I still have my Scout and plan to keep it for a long time. I'd be great to talk to fellow case owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are always here... As long as you feel your a part of this club, your a part of the 'Family'............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so here it is.... Here is a couple of pic's of my system switched around for testing before
> I start taking my case apart for some minor modding and setting up; my soon to be here. ( G-D I hope) new
> hardware...
> My original set-up...........
> 
> Now with a few thing's switched around... Sorry about the pic quality...
> 
> or
> 
> Next week she gets all taken apart and Drilled, cut, sanded, painted & some hardware replaced!!!!
Click to expand...

Well said Rogue









I like that cover, what is it?


----------



## Rogue1266

I found some honeycomb type, plastic shielding in my new elevator controlling unit's
that got shipped with them to the job. It was to protect the circuit boards inside...







So I took one! Hey, I'm the foreman on the job!







I seen it first!!!! LOL


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> I found some honeycomb type, plastic shielding in my new elevator controlling unit's
> that got shipped with them to the job. It was to protect the circuit boards inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I took one! Hey, I'm the foreman on the job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seen it first!!!! LOL












What is the ETA on the rebirth of the Rogue Spear?


----------



## GoodInk

Attention Scouts!!

*General Rocker69 will retain his previous rank as a Retired LtGen but will lead as a Civilian Adviser (Senior Executive Service) Meaning he is not bound by the same rules, think 007. Just because he is working as a civilian means nothing, a SES is equal to the rank of O-7 through O-10, so treat him as such!

General Rogue1266 has been promoted to the rank of MajGen for time in service and out standing leadership.

darkstar585 has been commissioned and now wears the rank of Capt.*

*Let me be the first to congratulate you all on your promotions*









Now on to more business, please we really need some new good pics taken, the only 2 rig pics are great rigs but the pics look as if they taken with a camera phone in bad lighting. If you want your rig on the OP take a few nice ones and post them before the end of the month. I'm also considering on moving the POTM more to the top of the OP to give the winners more coverage.


----------



## nicolasl46

So, I put back my stock scout window panel, with a cheap a.. corsair fan blowing air over my SLI GTX 570s, and results are as follow: My top card (GTX 570 HD SC) had a max temp of 76c with an average of 69c, and my bottom card (GTX 570 HD) had a top temp of 71c, with an average of 66c. These temps were observed while playing Metro 2033, not BF2 as I previously posted my issue with temps. But while playing Metro 2033 before switching the window, I was getting temps close to 99c on both cards. Sadly my only solution would be to water cool my GPUs, but unfortunately is out of my reach. I guess I will have to settle for loud fans (currently using Afterburner profile to rise fan speed according to temp). Thanks for all the help and input on the issue.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> So, I put back my stock scout window panel, with a cheap a.. corsair fan blowing air over my SLI GTX 570s, and results are as follow: My top card (GTX 570 HD SC) had a max temp of 76c with an average of 69c, and my bottom card (GTX 570 HD) had a top temp of 71c, with an average of 66c. These temps were observed while playing Metro 2033, not BF2 as I previously posted my issue with temps. But while playing Metro 2033 before switching the window, I was getting temps close to 99c on both cards. Sadly my only solution would be to water cool my GPUs, but unfortunately is out of my reach. I guess I will have to settle for loud fans (currently using Afterburner profile to rise fan speed according to temp). Thanks for all the help and input on the issue.


If you have reference cards you could go this route.

http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/376/accelero-xtreme-plus-ii.html


----------



## tlminh

The rank structure on this forum is pretty cool, I'm active duty military and can TOTALLY relate to all the titles LOL


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Attention Scouts!!
> *General Rocker69 will retain his previous rank as a Retired LtGen but will lead as a Civilian Adviser (Senior Executive Service) Meaning he is not bound by the same rules, think 007. Just because he is working as a civilian means nothing, a SES is equal to the rank of O-7 through O-10, so treat him as such!
> General Rogue1266 has been promoted to the rank of MajGen for time in service and out standing leadership.
> darkstar585 has been commissioned and now wears the rank of Capt.*
> *Let me be the first to congratulate you all on your promotions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to more business, please we really need some new good pics taken, the only 2 rig pics are great rigs but the pics look as if they taken with a camera phone in bad lighting. If you want your rig on the OP take a few nice ones and post them before the end of the month. I'm also considering on moving the POTM more to the top of the OP to give the winners more coverage.


woo hoo! Thanks







and congratulations Rogue1266!

Just sorted through my cabling of my scout


Going to see if I can Ninja







some aluminium from the workshop at uni today to make a new PSU cover as moving the HDD bay across that extra inch has left a massive gap









On the plus side there is now room for CF 7970's







that is only when the price drops low enough so I can afford another one (30+years).


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you have reference cards you could go this route.
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/376/accelero-xtreme-plus-ii.html


I thought about it, but the EVGA GTX 570HDs are non reference cards, and have an extra DVI port on top of the existing one. I googled compatibility with non reference 570s, and nobody could tell for sure. One member had to bend some heat pipes towards the GPU connectors in order to accommodate the extra DVI port, and I think that cooler takes 3 slots?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlminh*
> 
> The rank structure on this forum is pretty cool, I'm active duty military and can TOTALLY relate to all the titles LOL


I am too, AF here. My avatar is our shops non official patch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you have reference cards you could go this route.
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/376/accelero-xtreme-plus-ii.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it, but the EVGA GTX 570HDs are non reference cards, and have an extra DVI port on top of the existing one. I googled compatibility with non reference 570s, and nobody could tell for sure. One member had to bend some heat pipes towards the GPU connectors in order to accommodate the extra DVI port, and I think that cooler takes 3 slots?
Click to expand...

I did read if you have double stacked DVI's it won't work. I'm not 100% sure with your MB, but I'm pretty sure Fan Expert can control the case fans with a custom curve too. I would try to use the side fan as exhaust too, it might pull cool air from the front to the GPU and pull all the hot air around the GPU out the case. I don't know of anyone that has tried it. Plus it might help keep things quite.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I am too, AF here. My avatar is our shops non official patch.
> I did read if you have double stacked DVI's it won't work. I'm not 100% sure with your MB, but I'm pretty sure Fan Expert can control the case fans with a custom curve too. I would try to use the side fan as exhaust too, it might pull cool air from the front to the GPU and pull all the hot air around the GPU out the case. I don't know of anyone that has tried it. Plus it might help keep things quite.


I'll give that a shot, at this point I would try anything LOL (well, almost anything







)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I am too, AF here. My avatar is our shops non official patch.
> I did read if you have double stacked DVI's it won't work. I'm not 100% sure with your MB, but I'm pretty sure Fan Expert can control the case fans with a custom curve too. I would try to use the side fan as exhaust too, it might pull cool air from the front to the GPU and pull all the hot air around the GPU out the case. I don't know of anyone that has tried it. Plus it might help keep things quite.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give that a shot, at this point I would try anything LOL (well, almost anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> woo hoo! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and congratulations Rogue1266!
> Just sorted through my cabling of my scout
> 
> Going to see if I can Ninja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some aluminium from the workshop at uni today to make a new PSU cover as moving the HDD bay across that extra inch has left a massive gap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side there is now room for CF 7970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is only when the price drops low enough so I can afford another one (30+years).


Nice! Did you cut something up to route that 24pin? You should definitely go crossfire though, one is never enough








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


My friend ran that setup for 12 months because he couldnt keep his SLI GTX 260s cool any other way


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Maybe I should clear the refrigerator, and shove my scout in there, and see if that helps LOL


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Im leaving the club as it were,no longer have my scout....even if i did still have it,it wont fit this...


So,Good Luck kids!!

My Scout..360 in the roof...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im leaving the club as it were,no longer have my scout....even if i did still have it,it wont fit this...
> 
> 
> So,Good Luck kids!!
> 
> My Scout..360 in the roof...


Once a Scout, always a Scout! I think you could mod the Scout to hold that beast of a MB, lol. What case are you going with and what are your plans for your Scout? I would love to see some pic's of your new build in here too.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im leaving the club as it were,no longer have my scout....even if i did still have it,it wont fit this...
> 
> So,Good Luck kids!!
> *snip*


So damn jealous! good luck mate and enjoy that system


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Nice! Did you cut something up to route that 24pin? You should definitely go crossfire though, one is never enough


I know don't tempt me









yeah the 24pin fits due to a notch I cut in the side of the drive bay...got the idea from a corsair 600t as I am fanatical about clean/hidden cables. Here is a dirrty phone pic so you can see what I did.


Have not touched up the paint yet but i am planning on painting it a new colour in the summer


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Here is a dirrty phone pic so you can see what I did.


Oh I see, I may copy that







I love dirty phone pics








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im leaving the club as it were,no longer have my scout....even if i did still have it,it wont fit this...
> 
> So,Good Luck kids!!


Dont think thats gonna fit in your dimastech either, you dont like sticking with a case for too long do ya mate







Excited to see where you do with this


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Oh I see, I may copy that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love dirty phone pics


Who doesn't?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

http://www.ldcooling.com/shop/big-tower-atx-hptx-reverse/39-ld-pc-v8-reverse-atx-hptx-black-red.html



In all her glory!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> http://www.ldcooling.com/shop/big-tower-atx-hptx-reverse/39-ld-pc-v8-reverse-atx-hptx-black-red.html
> 
> 
> 
> In all her glory!


Out of all the monster cases I like LD's the best


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> http://www.ldcooling.com/shop/big-tower-atx-hptx-reverse/39-ld-pc-v8-reverse-atx-hptx-black-red.html
> 
> In all her glory!


Dang, Ill be watching for that build log









@Darkstar, how do you like your Z68 UD5?


----------



## darkstar585

TBH my experiance has not been great with the GA-Z68X-UD5-B3









This motherboard is regularly known to suffer from a boot loop problem were the machine will not post at all and consistently cycles through the initial boot. It seems to be triggered with a combination of S3 (suspend to ram) power mode and pressing of the reset switch. gigabyte are aware of this problem and have ensured us that it is just bios fault that will be fixed in the next bios update....3 updates later it is still not fixed









Another problem that has recently developed (last week) for me is a very very loud hiss that is coming from the sound. This his can only be described as if someone had a guitar amp with the gain and volume on full and it is very annoying. after testing my PSU and grounds I have whittled it down to the on board sound controller is faulty on my board and I will need to RMA it once I finish this term at uni in three weeks time. I have purchased a £4 2 channel pci sound card for the time being and that has cured all traces of the hiss so I am certain that it is the board.

The good thing is gigabyte have a three year manufacture warranty on all their products and what I have heard is that their returns process is relatively painless and quick.

Don't let my experience put you off though as there are plenty of other members with the same board as me and have not had a sniff of a problem.

For the price, this is one of the better boards in z68 market as it includes ivy support, pcie 3 (with ivy), 24 phase power and many other features that make this board a perfect bridge between sandy and ivy









Also one final note... intel smart response is a must for people with small sized ssd's as it makes operating windows soooo much easier/faster


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> TBH my experiance has not been great with the GA-Z68X-UD5-B3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This motherboard is regularly known to suffer from a boot loop problem were the machine will not post at all and consistently cycles through the initial boot. It seems to be triggered with a combination of S3 (suspend to ram) power mode and pressing of the reset switch. gigabyte are aware of this problem and have ensured us that it is just bios fault that will be fixed in the next bios update....3 updates later it is still not fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem that has recently developed (last week) for me is a very very loud hiss that is coming from the sound. This his can only be described as if someone had a guitar amp with the gain and volume on full and it is very annoying. after testing my PSU and grounds I have whittled it down to the on board sound controller is faulty on my board and I will need to RMA it once I finish this term at uni in three weeks time. I have purchased a £4 2 channel pci sound card for the time being and that has cured all traces of the hiss so I am certain that it is the board.
> 
> The good thing is gigabyte have a three year manufacture warranty on all their products and what I have heard is that their returns process is relatively painless and quick.
> 
> Don't let my experience put you off though as there are plenty of other members with the same board as me and have not had a sniff of a problem.
> 
> For the price, this is one of the better boards in z68 market as it includes ivy support, pcie 3 (with ivy), 24 phase power and many other features that make this board a perfect bridge between sandy and ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also one final note... intel smart response is a must for people with small sized ssd's as it makes operating windows soooo much easier/faster


Sorry to hear about the MB problems, and thanks for the tip about the smart response, I've wondered how good it really works.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Attention Scouts!!
> *General Rocker69 will retain his previous rank as a Retired LtGen but will lead as a Civilian Adviser (Senior Executive Service) Meaning he is not bound by the same rules, think 007. Just because he is working as a civilian means nothing, a SES is equal to the rank of O-7 through O-10, so treat him as such!
> General Rogue1266 has been promoted to the rank of MajGen for time in service and out standing leadership.
> darkstar585 has been commissioned and now wears the rank of Capt.*
> *Let me be the first to congratulate you all on your promotions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to more business, please we really need some new good pics taken, the only 2 rig pics are great rigs but the pics look as if they taken with a camera phone in bad lighting. If you want your rig on the OP take a few nice ones and post them before the end of the month. I'm also considering on moving the POTM more to the top of the OP to give the winners more coverage.


First off I would like to congratulate darkstar585 on his promotion to Captain!








Well deserved sir...







I would also like to 'Welcome back one of our own' Lt.Gen.Rocker69!!!








WELCOME HOME SIR!!!









I would also like to say 'Thank You' to Lt.Gen.GoodInk for the promotion & great Honor that has been given to me!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the ETA on the rebirth of the Rogue Spear?


I'm looking at about 5 weeks from now...


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Sorry to hear about the MB problems, and thanks for the tip about the smart response, I've wondered how good it really works.


Yeah I was sceptical at first but I did a fresh install to try it and I must say I was very impressed. I would say my speeds are around 70% of a stand alone SSD, the major benefit is it monitors which programs you use most often and moves it to the solid state, which is sooo much better then trying to work out where your files are stored or doing it manually.


----------



## darkstar585

well I have just taken a 20 minutes from my fluid dynamics coursework to have a play on solidworks











This is just a practice to ensure I can match the materials. The final one will have a ball chain and a floor, much better detailing within the tags like depth of engraving, material imperfections and a different tag with dob of club etc.

Now my question to the club is what would you guys like as a 3d desktop wallpaper that incorporates CMSSC? I am confident (he says







) I can create pretty much any shape or object e.g bullets,handguns, computer parts etc but I would like to know what everyone else would be interested in?

I am not saying I could do this immediately, but It will be a nice little stress reliever over the coming months when I need a break from engineering studies plus I always like doing stuff for the club









Edit: also knowing peoples favourite font for the logo would be helpful


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Attention Scouts!!
> *General Rocker69 will retain his previous rank as a Retired LtGen but will lead as a Civilian Adviser (Senior Executive Service) Meaning he is not bound by the same rules, think 007. Just because he is working as a civilian means nothing, a SES is equal to the rank of O-7 through O-10, so treat him as such!
> General Rogue1266 has been promoted to the rank of MajGen for time in service and out standing leadership.
> darkstar585 has been commissioned and now wears the rank of Capt.*
> *Let me be the first to congratulate you all on your promotions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to more business, please we really need some new good pics taken, the only 2 rig pics are great rigs but the pics look as if they taken with a camera phone in bad lighting. If you want your rig on the OP take a few nice ones and post them before the end of the month. I'm also considering on moving the POTM more to the top of the OP to give the winners more coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> First off I would like to congratulate darkstar585 on his promotion to Captain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well deserved sir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to 'Welcome back one of our own' LtGen.Rocker69!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME HOME SIR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to say 'Thank You' to Lt.GoodInk for the promotion & great Honor that has been given to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the ETA on the rebirth of the Rogue Spear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking at about 5 weeks from now...
Click to expand...

Take pics and keep us posted. I love seeing that stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> well I have just taken a 20 minutes from my fluid dynamics coursework to have a play on solidworks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a practice to ensure I can match the materials. The final one will have a ball chain and a floor, much better detailing within the tags like depth of engraving, material imperfections and a different tag with dob of club etc.
> 
> Now my question to the club is what would you guys like as a 3d desktop wallpaper that incorporates CMSSC? I am confident (he says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I can create pretty much any shape or object e.g bullets,handguns, computer parts etc but I would like to know what everyone else would be interested in?
> 
> I am not saying I could do this immediately, but It will be a nice little stress reliever over the coming months when I need a break from engineering studies plus I always like doing stuff for the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: also knowing peoples favourite font for the logo would be helpful


That is sick, I can't wait to see the final one! + rep








I'll have to think about requests later, my creative juices are running dry, I just got done routering 4 holes free hand, for cable management on my Lian Li. It turned out pretty good, but my nerves are shot.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> woo hoo! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and congratulations Rogue1266!
> Just sorted through my cabling of my scout
> 
> Going to see if I can Ninja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some aluminium from the workshop at uni today to make a new PSU cover as moving the HDD bay across that extra inch has left a massive gap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side there is now room for CF 7970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is only when the price drops low enough so I can afford another one (30+years).


Love your rig man!!!







and Thank's....
Yeah, agreed.. You need to make a new PSU cover. That gap has got to go!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*










Dude, that is freaking funny... BIG LOL!!!!






















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im leaving the club as it were,no longer have my scout....even if i did still have it,it wont fit this...
> 
> So,Good Luck kids!!
> My Scout..360 in the roof...


LoL 'B'... MAN, is that board huge!!!
'Leaving'???







Were you going??? As Lt.Gen.GoodInk stated.. "Once a 'SCOUT', always a 'SCOUT'............
Your always 'Welcome' B-NEGATIVE...
By the way... Great case!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> well I have just taken a 20 minutes from my fluid dynamics coursework to have a play on solidworks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a practice to ensure I can match the materials. The final one will have a ball chain and a floor, much better detailing within the tags like depth of engraving, material imperfections and a different tag with dob of club etc.
> Now my question to the club is what would you guys like as a 3d desktop wallpaper that incorporates CMSSC? I am confident (he says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I can create pretty much any shape or object e.g bullets,handguns, computer parts etc but I would like to know what everyone else would be interested in?
> I am not saying I could do this immediately, but It will be a nice little stress reliever over the coming months when I need a break from engineering studies plus I always like doing stuff for the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: also knowing peoples favourite font for the logo would be helpful


WOW.. Very







brother...







great job as always!!!
Man, I want a pair...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Was tempted to try that with my old Prescott.

I just pulled the trigger on two of these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553001

Color is weird, but they're supposed to work great on Hydro coolers. Here's hoping.


----------



## Anti!!

yeah, but im a orange fan. Plus i hear those things rock.


----------



## GoodInk

Those look pretty cool, looks like the GT-15's might final get dethroned soon. Swiftech has some new ones that look almost just like the GT's but with white blades, and I'm hearing Noctua have some new ones out that perform better on rads than the GT's too.

Swiftech Helix


Noctua NF-F12


COUGAR CF-V12H


----------



## Anti!!

I wish i knew what the best was. Sound, vs. flow, vs. price.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I wish i knew what the best was. Sound, vs. flow, vs. price.


The Cougars are supposed to be very quiet. Decibles in the teens.

And....crap! I somehow ordered one 120mm and one 140mm. Oh well. Needed a new top fan anyhow.







Oooo! The 140s are $7 off with promo code! Come to about the same price as the 120!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Alright mates, I put in a lot of work on my contribution to the 25000 post celebration and it is now finished. I must say it is quite awesome, but I may be a little biased







This will be my first major contribution as this club's newest Major, as well as an attempt to live up to my "watercooling Guru" title. Now all we need to do is keep the posts up and you will get to see mine, as well as General GoodInk's celebration of this club's milestone. I hear he's been planning something pretty awesome as well







Dont be shy to post!


----------



## DireLeon2010

This post is the beast....


----------



## nicolasl46

Ok, let's add up some posts lol. I took out all the resistor wires from all of my fans, and I set the motherboard to a silent profile, this plus the side panel fan exhausting gave me a drop of maybe another 2-3 degrees. I will post more info when I get to play some lol

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Ok, let's add up some posts lol. I took out all the resistor wires from all of my fans, and I set the motherboard to a silent profile, this plus the side panel fan exhausting gave me a drop of maybe another 2-3 degrees. I will post more info when I get to play some lol
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


sounds cool how loud is it now?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Ok, let's add up some posts lol. I took out all the resistor wires from all of my fans, and I set the motherboard to a silent profile, this plus the side panel fan exhausting gave me a drop of maybe another 2-3 degrees. I will post more info when I get to play some lol
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


How many fan headers does your mobo have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> This post is the beast....


I passed that mark a little while back, scary thing, made sure I made another post quick


----------



## nicolasl46

It's not loud, but you can still hear 2 of the 120mm that I have connected directly to the PSU.

My mobo has I think (not at home right now lol) 4 fan headers.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## darkstar585

been busy today...what ya think?



I'm always open to tips and suggestions for improvement


----------



## Anti!!

You may not know anything about starcraft 2 but can you do 3d renders of things like this? https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sugexp=frgbld&gs_nf=1&tok=wJlO3q8NMu1RlxEa0S-sug&cp=6&gs_id=4f&xhr=t&q=kerrigan&safe=off&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1280&bih=846&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=2ktuT8XGEoHBtgef1dCjBA#um=1&hl=en&safe=off&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=zergling+starcraft+2&oq=zergling+sta&aq=1S&aqi=g1g-S3g-mS1&aql=&gs_l=img.1.1.0j0i24l3j0i5i24.39534l43109l2l45895l12l12l0l3l3l0l106l573l8j1l9l0.frgbld.&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=7095dc193fee7776&biw=1280&bih=846


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Alright mates, I put in a lot of work on my contribution to the 25000 post celebration and it is now finished. I must say it is quite awesome, but I may be a little biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my first major contribution as this club's newest Major, as well as an attempt to live up to my "watercooling Guru" title. Now all we need to do is keep the posts up and you will get to see mine, as well as General GoodInk's celebration of this club's milestone. I hear he's been planning something pretty awesome as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be shy to post!


Well I hope people think its awesome, It's not as big as I thought it would be but it took a long time for me to complete.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> This post is the beast....











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Ok, let's add up some posts lol. I took out all the resistor wires from all of my fans, and I set the motherboard to a silent profile, this plus the side panel fan exhausting gave me a drop of maybe another 2-3 degrees. I will post more info when I get to play some lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


So running the window fan as exhaust is working better than an intake? Are you getting the wining noise most get when running it as intake?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> been busy today...what ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always open to tips and suggestions for improvement


I'm just speechless, you now have a new title as the Render King. What about having the CMSSC in red? Not sure if you can do that or not and not sure if it would look good too, lol. Maybe you could make one for the 25k post coming soon, something like, 25,000 posts and still going, or something along that line. PM sent too.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> You may not know anything about starcraft 2 but can you do 3d renders of things like this? https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sugexp=frgbld&gs_nf=1&tok=wJlO3q8NMu1RlxEa0S-sug&cp=6&gs_id=4f&xhr=t&q=kerrigan&safe=off&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1280&bih=846&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=2ktuT8XGEoHBtgef1dCjBA#um=1&hl=en&safe=off&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=zergling+starcraft+2&oq=zergling+sta&aq=1S&aqi=g1g-S3g-mS1&aql=&gs_l=img.1.1.0j0i24l3j0i5i24.39534l43109l2l45895l12l12l0l3l3l0l106l573l8j1l9l0.frgbld.&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=7095dc193fee7776&biw=1280&bih=846


Well sort of...currently I am using a program called Solidworks coupled together with a render package called Keyshot.

Solidworks, unfortunately is based on "true to life" construction geometry for engineering design which requires specific dimensions to construct a part. This means that surface imperfections and the uneven characteristics of these monsters become very difficult to create as you would have to give every curve/bump/hair a series of dimensions for it to work out the geometry between them.

Now the type of programs that are used for creating those monsters are polygon based that allow you to construct a random shape in 3d and mould it by manipulating polygons until the correct shape is required. Due to not needing specific dimensions throughout the creation of the model, these programs can become considerably faster and more aesthetically pleasing especially for organic creatures and natural items.

A typical program that is of "polygon meshed" construction is 3ds or modo 501....Now as I am a 1st year mechanical engineering student I unfortunately don't have access to these types of programs







, but I have been thinking long and hard an I think I am going to (try to) double major in CAD design as I have alot of experience in CAD and it will give me full access to the software again.

So to cut a long story short yes I can but not until I get my hands on the software again


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> So running the window fan as exhaust is working better than an intake? Are you getting the wining noise most get when running it as intake?
> 
> You know, I haven't heard any wining noise, maybe my two 120mm fans are just masking it LOL


----------



## GoodInk

Renders by darkstar585







* Right click and open in new tab or window for the full sized pictures.


----------



## darkstar585

awesome


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> awesome


OP updated with link and I updated the post too. I figured this post need a bling header for it


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Well sort of...currently I am using a program called Solidworks coupled together with a render package called Keyshot.
> Solidworks, unfortunately is based on "true to life" construction geometry for engineering design which requires specific dimensions to construct a part. This means that surface imperfections and the uneven characteristics of these monsters become very difficult to create as you would have to give every curve/bump/hair a series of dimensions for it to work out the geometry between them.
> Now the type of programs that are used for creating those monsters are polygon based that allow you to construct a random shape in 3d and mould it by manipulating polygons until the correct shape is required. Due to not needing specific dimensions throughout the creation of the model, these programs can become considerably faster and more aesthetically pleasing especially for organic creatures and natural items.
> A typical program that is of "polygon meshed" construction is 3ds or modo 501....Now as I am a 1st year mechanical engineering student I unfortunately don't have access to these types of programs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I have been thinking long and hard an I think I am going to (try to) double major in CAD design as I have alot of experience in CAD and it will give me full access to the software again.
> So to cut a long story short yes I can but not until I get my hands on the software again


Long story short understood completely. haha


----------



## AuraNova

For the length of time I have posted in this thread (like what? a year or so?), I don't think I ever posted any pictures of my case. Or at least I don't remember if I did. lol

Then again, it's empty right now, but I guess it's a start. I'll take some pics this weekend.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> For the length of time I have posted in this thread (like what? a year or so?), I don't think I ever posted any pictures of my case. Or at least I don't remember if I did. lol
> 
> Then again, it's empty right now, but I guess it's a start. I'll take some pics this weekend.


You better post a pic before I take you off the list







But really why is it empty?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Hey scouts!









i got a little curious about the audio controller i've had attached two the 4 UV cathodes i have in my scout, i wanted to remove one set of cathodes and an inverter, and wire my 60cm Phobya strip of UV UMD led's to one of the audio controllers power outputs instead.. thankfully the audio controller outputs both operate on the 12v rail and not the 5v rail, same thing goes for the Phobya led strip, so all i had to do in the end was cut the plug off one of the audio controller outputs and wire it to the existing molex on the led strip and hey presto, a full 60cm strip of sound reactive led's and a pair of cathodes that are still sound reactive too, and it looks soooo much better









just thought i'd post a small update, will do a video of the result when i get time


----------



## munaim1

Using this case for a client and I must say I quite like it, quite different in size compared to my Elysium lol









Here's a few pics (apologies about the quality):






















































































































Just waiting on a few coolers and GPU's to arrive.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> been busy today...what ya think?
> 
> I'm always open to tips and suggestions for improvement










Yeah!







I've had it up on my desktop since you've posted it!!!!








Sweet DUDE!!!







Love it!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renders by darkstar585
> 
> 
> * Right click and open in new tab or window for the full sized pictures.


SWEEEET!!!!







Great work darkstar!!!!!







Rep's+ bud!!!!!









Good Idea Boss!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Using this case for a client and I must say I quite like it, quite different in size compared to my Elysium lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics (apologies about the quality):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on a few coolers and GPU's to arrive.


Welcome to The 'CMSSC' munaim1.... Nice hardware you have there sir...







Yeaahhh, we all, sort of 'LOVE', the 'SCOUT' too...


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Using this case for a client and I must say I quite like it, quite different in size compared to my Elysium lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on a few coolers and GPU's to arrive.


Tell me how you like the quality of that extreme 3 gen 3 asrock board pls.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You better post a pic before I take you off the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really why is it empty?


When I originally got the case, I bought it with an NZXT Tempest EVO, which I liked only a slight bit more. The 2nd rig is a proposed rig that will utilize this case. But this won't happen until probably later this year when I come up with some cash for that build.

Don't you worry yourself, My Scout is going nowhere. lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Using this case for a client and I must say I quite like it, quite different in size compared to my Elysium lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on a few coolers and GPU's to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me how you like the quality of that extreme 3 gen 3 asrock board pls.
Click to expand...

I have built a total of 8 rigs with the asrock extreme3 GEN3 and love the board, only complaint is that it only has 6 sata ports.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had it up on my desktop since you've posted it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet DUDE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!!!
> 
> SWEEEET!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work darkstar!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep's+ bud!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Idea Boss!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to The 'CMSSC' munaim1.... Nice hardware you have there sir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaahhh, we all, sort of 'LOVE', the 'SCOUT' too...


Thanks man


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Hey scouts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a little curious about the audio controller i've had attached two the 4 UV cathodes i have in my scout, i wanted to remove one set of cathodes and an inverter, and wire my 60cm Phobya strip of UV UMD led's to one of the audio controllers power outputs instead.. thankfully the audio controller outputs both operate on the 12v rail and not the 5v rail, same thing goes for the Phobya led strip, so all i had to do in the end was cut the plug off one of the audio controller outputs and wire it to the existing molex on the led strip and hey presto, a full 60cm strip of sound reactive led's and a pair of cathodes that are still sound reactive too, and it looks soooo much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just thought i'd post a small update, will do a video of the result when i get time


Sounds like a win win to me. Does it still look like a laser light show in your case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Using this case for a client and I must say I quite like it, quite different in size compared to my Elysium lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics (apologies about the quality):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on a few coolers and GPU's to arrive.


Welcome! I felt the same way about the Scout when I first used one for my friends build. It really had me scratching my head about my Sniper. The Scout was way cheaper and was built better. I have a question about that board too, does ASRock have anything like Asus's Fan expert? I love it for using PWM fans. What GPU are you waiting on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> been busy today...what ya think?
> 
> I'm always open to tips and suggestions for improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had it up on my desktop since you've posted it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet DUDE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renders by darkstar585
> 
> 
> * Right click and open in new tab or window for the full sized pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SWEEEET!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work darkstar!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep's+ bud!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Idea Boss!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Using this case for a client and I must say I quite like it, quite different in size compared to my Elysium lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics (apologies about the quality):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on a few coolers and GPU's to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to The 'CMSSC' munaim1.... Nice hardware you have there sir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaahhh, we all, sort of 'LOVE', the 'SCOUT' too...
Click to expand...

SORT OF!!! Come one Rogue we all know you hate your case


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I have built a total of 8 rigs with the asrock extreme3 GEN3 and love the board, only complaint is that it only has 6 sata ports.


pci-e x1 ftw sir. lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I have built a total of 8 rigs with the asrock extreme3 GEN3 and love the board, only complaint is that it only has 6 sata ports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pci-e x1 ftw sir. lol
Click to expand...

Expansion / Connectivity
Slots

- 2 x PCI Express 3.0 x16 slots (PCIE2/PCIE4: single at x16 (PCIE2) / x8 (PCIE4), or dual at x8 (PCIE2) / x8 (PCIE4))
- 2 x PCI Express 2.0 x1 slots
- 2 x PCI slots
- Supports AMD Quad CrossFireX™ and CrossFireX™
- Supports NVIDIA® Quad SLI™ and SLI™

*PCIe Gen3 is supported on 3rd Generation of Intel® Core™ i5 and Core™ i7 CPUs.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=Z68%20Extreme3%20Gen3&cat=Specifications


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You better post a pic before I take you off the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really why is it empty?
> 
> 
> 
> When I originally got the case, I bought it with an NZXT Tempest EVO, which I liked only a slight bit more. The 2nd rig is a proposed rig that will utilize this case. But this won't happen until probably later this year when I come up with some cash for that build.
> 
> Don't you worry yourself, My Scout is going nowhere. lol
Click to expand...

Maybe 'later this year' we might finally get a Scout II










Anybody know the link for the replacement panels for the Scout? Or a site with good mesh? The crack next to one of the fins looks like it's getting bigger and one of the fins has broken loose on one side









Also....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146082








OMG! LOL!









It's even PINK inside!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You better post a pic before I take you off the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really why is it empty?
> 
> 
> 
> When I originally got the case, I bought it with an NZXT Tempest EVO, which I liked only a slight bit more. The 2nd rig is a proposed rig that will utilize this case. But this won't happen until probably later this year when I come up with some cash for that build.
> 
> Don't you worry yourself, My Scout is going nowhere. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe 'later this year' we might finally get a Scout II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know the link for the replacement panels for the Scout? Or a site with good mesh? The crack next to one of the fins looks like it's getting bigger and one of the fins has broken loose on one side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even PINK inside!!!
Click to expand...

The CM Store is currently under maintenance, you can call them at 1-888-624-5099


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Maybe 'later this year' we might finally get a Scout II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know the link for the replacement panels for the Scout? Or a site with good mesh? The crack next to one of the fins looks like it's getting bigger and one of the fins has broken loose on one side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also....
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even PINK inside!!!










Come on silly!!!







They are all 'PINK' inside!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Maybe 'later this year' we might finally get a Scout II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know the link for the replacement panels for the Scout? Or a site with good mesh? The crack next to one of the fins looks like it's getting bigger and one of the fins has broken loose on one side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also....
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even PINK inside!!!


buy mesh from MNPCTECH, they round and hex mesh styles.

http://www.mnpctech.com/moddersmesh.html

Otherwise performance-pcs.com has different styles as well (scroll through the pages):

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_314


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on silly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all 'PINK' inside!!!!


QFT lol


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Hey scouts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a little curious about the audio controller i've had attached two the 4 UV cathodes i have in my scout, i wanted to remove one set of cathodes and an inverter, and wire my 60cm Phobya strip of UV UMD led's to one of the audio controllers power outputs instead.. thankfully the audio controller outputs both operate on the 12v rail and not the 5v rail, same thing goes for the Phobya led strip, so all i had to do in the end was cut the plug off one of the audio controller outputs and wire it to the existing molex on the led strip and hey presto, a full 60cm strip of sound reactive led's and a pair of cathodes that are still sound reactive too, and it looks soooo much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just thought i'd post a small update, will do a video of the result when i get time


Very







... I'll bet they look great in the case...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> QFT lol


LOL!!!!


----------



## solara2xb

Hey All,

Updated Status as of 03/09/12 of my "Storm Scout" LanPC..
I had some problems with the ASRock 970 MB and after contacting ASRock they had me RMA the board. I seem to have a board with bad sata ports.
I decided changed out my MB and CPU with a Core i5 2500k and ASRock Z68 Extreme 4.

LanPC as it sits today:
Case: Cooler Master Storm Scout
MB: ASRock Z68 Extreme 4
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k OC to 4.2Ghz with [email protected] 1.34volts (stable with prime running for 8 hrs)
GPU: XFX 2GB HD 6950
PSU: Cooler Master GX750
RAM: Corsair Vengenace 8GB DDR3 1600
HD: Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD (OS), Seagate Barracuda 1TB Sata3 (data drive)
Cooling: Replaced all the stock fans that came with the case to Cooler Master Sickle 120mm Front & Side Panel, 140mm Top
CPU Cooling: Corsair H60 in push/pull with Cooler Master Sickle 120mm (rear of case)
Optical Drive: Samsung DVD-RW
Sound Card: Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium PCIe

Pics of how the system sits now. I redid some of the cable management, that red sata cable you see zip tided to the back is for the front eSata port but I don't use it to I didn't connect it.



SSD Benchmark


Sorry the pics are from my iphone. I haven't had a chance to get better pics..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Updated Status as of 03/09/12 of my "Storm Scout" LanPC..
> I had some problems with the ASRock 970 MB and after contacting ASRock they had me RMA the board. I seem to have a board with bad sata ports.
> I decided changed out my MB and CPU with a Core i5 2500k and ASRock Z68 Extreme 4.
> 
> LanPC as it sits today:
> Case: Cooler Master Storm Scout
> MB: ASRock Z68 Extreme 4
> CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k OC to 4.2Ghz with [email protected] 1.34volts (stable with prime running for 8 hrs)
> GPU: XFX 2GB HD 6950
> PSU: Cooler Master GX750
> RAM: Corsair Vengenace 8GB DDR3 1600
> HD: Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD (OS), Seagate Barracuda 1TB Sata3 (data drive)
> Cooling: Replaced all the stock fans that came with the case to Cooler Master Sickle 120mm Front & Side Panel, 140mm Top
> CPU Cooling: Corsair H60 in push/pull with Cooler Master Sickle 120mm (rear of case)
> Optical Drive: Samsung DVD-RW
> Sound Card: Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium PCIe
> 
> Pics of how the system sits now. I redid some of the cable management, that red sata cable you see zip tided to the back is for the front eSata port but I don't use it to I didn't connect it.
> 
> 
> 
> SSD Benchmark
> 
> 
> Sorry the pics are from my iphone. I haven't had a chance to get better pics..


What sata port do you have your ssd plugged in to? Your speeds are way too slow, you want that ssd plugged into the intel controller.

The back looks great but you cheated by having all the PSU wires in the front. Any reason you went this route? It would look much cleaner if you route them behind the MB tray. Then if you get a PSU and HDD cover, it would look great.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'll bet they look great in the case...
> 
> LOL!!!!


well i had the led strip in there for around a month already, but it was just static whilst i had 4 cathodes connected to my sound controller, so i ditched two cathodes to make room for connecting the led strip to the controller instead







was super easy too..

i just cut the plug off of the connector that was in the back of the inverter for the two cathodes i removed, then i stripped the wires, then on the led strip molex there's also a 4 pin female pass through, so i just put the wires into that securely(on the 12v and ground pins) and all works well n stuffs.

i actually came here with the intention of posting a quick video i made lastnight of it, and also to ask a question, which i'll do in a separate post methinks









Video though



Tis far more responsive and brighter than say.. the video in my signature that has the 4 cathodes and no led strip at all


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Here's the question mentioned in the post above this one anyways lol..

I want to connect all 8 led's from the two stock fans for my scout to the sound controller, baring in mind that i can connect any 12v pre made set of led's to the outputs on the sound controller, and that it only has two outputs, so i'd be losing the other two cathodes til i can around to wiring a switch up for them to be wired to a molex etc, but based on a very distant and fragile memory, i believe the led's that are on the stock fans are 5v? what would i need to do/buy to add into the circuit so i don't fry them? thanks in advance n stuffs


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*


Nice work AOM!! I like it a lot!














What sound controller are you using?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Nice work AOM!! I like it a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sound controller are you using?


thanks







i got my controller off ebay like a year ago now, and it's been perfect, you can find them very very cheap with the molex cut off by some guy for modding onto a car or something, just put a molex back on and your good to go, anyways link below to the controller









SunbeamTech Sound Activated Module


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> ...i believe the led's that are on the stock fans are 5v? what would i need to do/buy to add into the circuit so i don't fry them? thanks in advance n stuffs


It sounds like you don't mind doing a little splicing and cutting, so here's my idea. Those LEDs should be 5v. Each LED likely has a resistor on one leg or the other. Cut that resistor off and solder in a 470ohm resistor on each LED That's it. The 470ohm will be good for 12v. If you want to get into some real math, then you could simply add the appropriate resistor on the main lead and avoid cutting out the old resistors.

Search the net for an 'LED Calculator' and you can plug your numbers into that to give you an idea of which new resistor you would need for that 7v difference. So if 5v needs, say, 200ohm, then you would need to add ~300 ohms to get the 470ohm minimum. They only come in specific sizes, so if there isn't a 270ohm in this example, you go up to the next rated number. Never less!

The way to tell the resistor rating is by the color bands on it. There are usually 3-4 bands, but there could be as many as 6. If you have a smart phone, I highly recommend 'Electrodroid'. This little application is IMMENSELY useful for all electronics work. Primarily, it has an excellent resistor table that will let you ID any resistor with an interactive color chart.

You could go to radio shack and pay some stupid money for resistors, they are a penny or two anywhere else in the world except thru them. If you want a handful of 470's, I'll throw some in an envelope and mail them to you. I've got thousands on hand. PM or email me.

-t


----------



## solara2xb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What sata port do you have your ssd plugged in to? Your speeds are way too slow, you want that ssd plugged into the intel controller.
> The back looks great but you cheated by having all the PSU wires in the front. Any reason you went this route? It would look much cleaner if you route them behind the MB tray. Then if you get a PSU and HDD cover, it would look great.


I have it plugged into the Intel Sata port using ACHI, From what I have read online and other forums the speed I am getting is about right for that drive.
I tried to route the PSU wires to the back but they didn't fit. The side panel won't close. Not enough space which is why I had to route them that way...

I am making covers for the PSU and HD cage.. when I have some more free time ill work on them a little more..


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> I have it plugged into the Intel Sata port using ACHI, From what I have read online and other forums the speed I am getting is about right for that drive.
> I tried to route the PSU wires to the back but they didn't fit. The side panel won't close. Not enough space which is why I had to route them that way...
> I am making covers for the PSU and HD cage.. when I have some more free time ill work on them a little more..


They don't seem like they will fit but they will...My scout was the same but with a little brute force and ignorance I eventually got the back panel on. I have just got to put up with the fact it looks 6 months pregnant now


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> It sounds like you don't mind doing a little splicing and cutting, so here's my idea. Those LEDs should be 5v. Each LED likely has a resistor on one leg or the other. Cut that resistor off and solder in a 470ohm resistor on each LED That's it. The 470ohm will be good for 12v. If you want to get into some real math, then you could simply add the appropriate resistor on the main lead and avoid cutting out the old resistors.
> Search the net for an 'LED Calculator' and you can plug your numbers into that to give you an idea of which new resistor you would need for that 7v difference. So if 5v needs, say, 200ohm, then you would need to add ~300 ohms to get the 470ohm minimum. They only come in specific sizes, so if there isn't a 270ohm in this example, you go up to the next rated number. Never less!
> The way to tell the resistor rating is by the color bands on it. There are usually 3-4 bands, but there could be as many as 6. If you have a smart phone, I highly recommend 'Electrodroid'. This little application is IMMENSELY useful for all electronics work. Primarily, it has an excellent resistor table that will let you ID any resistor with an interactive color chart.
> You could go to radio shack and pay some stupid money for resistors, they are a penny or two anywhere else in the world except thru them. If you want a handful of 470's, I'll throw some in an envelope and mail them to you. I've got thousands on hand. PM or email me.
> -t


You could also look into creating a potential divider circuit out of two pre-calculated resistors that will drop the voltage down from 12v to 5v whilst supplying enough resistance to prevent you blowing the LED's...need to do the math like previously said but I feel It would be far easier to incorporate your 12v loop into your 5v loop.

just an idea though


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> SSD Benchmark
> 
> Sorry the pics are from my iphone. I haven't had a chance to get better pics..


Im not sure why these storage benchmarks almost never live up to the specs, the one that does more often in ATTO, not sure how theyre different though. Still, im sure that SSD makes your system feel super fast


----------



## GoodInk

*100 MORE TO GO!!!!!!*


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> It sounds like you don't mind doing a little splicing and cutting, so here's my idea. Those LEDs should be 5v. Each LED likely has a resistor on one leg or the other. Cut that resistor off and solder in a 470ohm resistor on each LED That's it. The 470ohm will be good for 12v. If you want to get into some real math, then you could simply add the appropriate resistor on the main lead and avoid cutting out the old resistors.
> Search the net for an 'LED Calculator' and you can plug your numbers into that to give you an idea of which new resistor you would need for that 7v difference. So if 5v needs, say, 200ohm, then you would need to add ~300 ohms to get the 470ohm minimum. They only come in specific sizes, so if there isn't a 270ohm in this example, you go up to the next rated number. Never less!
> The way to tell the resistor rating is by the color bands on it. There are usually 3-4 bands, but there could be as many as 6. If you have a smart phone, I highly recommend 'Electrodroid'. This little application is IMMENSELY useful for all electronics work. Primarily, it has an excellent resistor table that will let you ID any resistor with an interactive color chart.
> You could go to radio shack and pay some stupid money for resistors, they are a penny or two anywhere else in the world except thru them. If you want a handful of 470's, I'll throw some in an envelope and mail them to you. I've got thousands on hand. PM or email me.
> -t


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> You could also look into creating a potential divider circuit out of two pre-calculated resistors that will drop the voltage down from 12v to 5v whilst supplying enough resistance to prevent you blowing the LED's...need to do the math like previously said but I feel It would be far easier to incorporate your 12v loop into your 5v loop.
> just an idea though


Thanks both of you







i'll give it a shot next week, i'll dig out my soldering iron too, yes i do already own one


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Here's the question mentioned in the post above this one anyways lol..
> 
> I want to connect all 8 led's from the two stock fans for my scout to the sound controller, baring in mind that i can connect any 12v pre made set of led's to the outputs on the sound controller, and that it only has two outputs, so i'd be losing the other two cathodes til i can around to wiring a switch up for them to be wired to a molex etc, but based on a very distant and fragile memory, i believe the led's that are on the stock fans are 5v? what would i need to do/buy to add into the circuit so i don't fry them? thanks in advance n stuffs


I have a way of bypassing the fan to run them in 12v's give me a few and I'll post a how too. Or maybe Modeler can come up with an easier way from my pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> ...i believe the led's that are on the stock fans are 5v? what would i need to do/buy to add into the circuit so i don't fry them? thanks in advance n stuffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you don't mind doing a little splicing and cutting, so here's my idea. Those LEDs should be 5v. Each LED likely has a resistor on one leg or the other. Cut that resistor off and solder in a 470ohm resistor on each LED That's it. The 470ohm will be good for 12v. If you want to get into some real math, then you could simply add the appropriate resistor on the main lead and avoid cutting out the old resistors.
> 
> Search the net for an 'LED Calculator' and you can plug your numbers into that to give you an idea of which new resistor you would need for that 7v difference. So if 5v needs, say, 200ohm, then you would need to add ~300 ohms to get the 470ohm minimum. They only come in specific sizes, so if there isn't a 270ohm in this example, you go up to the next rated number. Never less!
> 
> The way to tell the resistor rating is by the color bands on it. There are usually 3-4 bands, but there could be as many as 6. If you have a smart phone, I highly recommend 'Electrodroid'. This little application is IMMENSELY useful for all electronics work. Primarily, it has an excellent resistor table that will let you ID any resistor with an interactive color chart.
> 
> You could go to radio shack and pay some stupid money for resistors, they are a penny or two anywhere else in the world except thru them. If you want a handful of 470's, I'll throw some in an envelope and mail them to you. I've got thousands on hand. PM or email me.
> 
> -t
Click to expand...

Please refer to my how to post and you'll see. The LED's are running into the fan PBC and all of them are running through a small resistor that says 101 then again through one that is labeled 0. The led's are connected to a 5v source stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What sata port do you have your ssd plugged in to? Your speeds are way too slow, you want that ssd plugged into the intel controller.
> The back looks great but you cheated by having all the PSU wires in the front. Any reason you went this route? It would look much cleaner if you route them behind the MB tray. Then if you get a PSU and HDD cover, it would look great.
> 
> 
> 
> I have it plugged into the Intel Sata port using ACHI, From what I have read online and other forums the speed I am getting is about right for that drive.
> I tried to route the PSU wires to the back but they didn't fit. The side panel won't close. Not enough space which is why I had to route them that way...
> 
> I am making covers for the PSU and HD cage.. when I have some more free time ill work on them a little more..
Click to expand...

The back panel is a pain to get on, but it will go and won't bow out. I had to lay on mine to get it on. This was a long running joke for awhile, some even needed a second person. One to pretty much sit on it while the other slid it in place. If anyone has got the back side panel on with all your wires ran behind the MB tray and didn't have to fight it, I want pics on how you ran your wires. If you show a video of it being done, you get a promotion and it will be linked to the OP







(custom length cables don't count)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> I have it plugged into the Intel Sata port using ACHI, From what I have read online and other forums the speed I am getting is about right for that drive.
> I tried to route the PSU wires to the back but they didn't fit. The side panel won't close. Not enough space which is why I had to route them that way...
> I am making covers for the PSU and HD cage.. when I have some more free time ill work on them a little more..
> 
> 
> 
> They don't seem like they will fit but they will...My scout was the same but with a little brute force and ignorance I eventually got the back panel on. I have just got to put up with the fact it looks 6 months pregnant now
Click to expand...

Way to tell the truth, integrity is a great thing!


----------



## GoodInk

Here is how you can wire your LED's in the stock fan to a 12 volt source. I'm not 100% sure that the LED's are 12 volts, but if they burn out they are easy to replace. You will need to bypass the fan PBC.

The LED's are just hot glued in place and come out easy after peeling the glue away.


















You can cut the wire out, but it is glued in place, you can cut it out using a exacto knife, or cut the wire at the PBC and run jumper wires to the LED source wires. What ever works best for you, just make sure to insulate them from the PBC and each other so you don't get a short.










After looking at the fan, I believe you can wire in a RPM wire. On the other side of the PBC there is a chip. It looks like it is running off the 5 volt circuit and is tied in to the fan coils. I do know that some of the LED's are ran to the 12 volt ground, and my under standing is that means the LED's are running at 7v. If we have anyone that really knows this stuff please comment.

Here is the fan PBC, I have circled the resistors and all are labeled R# on the PBC. They are marked as 101 on the 4 and the one is marked 0. The one that is not circled is labeled D1 and is on the 12v circuit.


----------



## solara2xb

Yea, I am sure with I used a little more force I can get the back panel on with the cable back there.. but I didn't want my panel to bulge to much so I just did it the way I have it now... Its my Lan PC so it didn't bother me.. But if it was my primary PC I would have worked on it a little more to make it nice and clean. I use the scout as a carry around for Lan Parties so it works for what I need it for..


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Yea, I am sure with I used a little more force I can get the back panel on with the cable back there.. but I didn't want my panel to bulge to much so I just did it the way I have it now... Its my Lan PC so it didn't bother me.. But if it was my primary PC I would have worked on it a little more to make it nice and clean. I use the scout as a carry around for Lan Parties so it works for what I need it for..


Whats your main rig?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Yea, I am sure with I used a little more force I can get the back panel on with the cable back there.. but I didn't want my panel to bulge to much so I just did it the way I have it now... Its my Lan PC so it didn't bother me.. But if it was my primary PC I would have worked on it a little more to make it nice and clean. I use the scout as a carry around for Lan Parties so it works for what I need it for..


If you are happy that is what counts. Please take a second to fill out this short forum to get added to the Members List

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ

Copy and paste this in to your sig

Code:



Code:


:gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got my controller off ebay like a year ago now, and it's been perfect, you can find them very very cheap with the molex cut off by some guy for modding onto a car or something, just put a molex back on and your good to go, anyways link below to the controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SunbeamTech Sound Activated Module


Thanks for the link. I might try something with this......


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Yea, I am sure with I used a little more force I can get the back panel on with the cable back there.. but I didn't want my panel to bulge to much so I just did it the way I have it now... Its my Lan PC so it didn't bother me.. But if it was my primary PC I would have worked on it a little more to make it nice and clean. I use the scout as a carry around for Lan Parties so it works for what I need it for..


When I had the Silencer MK II PSU in my rig, I found it really hard to get the panel on without difficulty. I found the best way to cable manage with the non-modular PSU is to put the unused cables through the bottom cut-out and stored in the HDD cage. You won't see any cables with the window panel on since the HDDs hide it. The other way, if you don't want to see any cables at all, is to zip tie them to motherboard tray but in a way that no cables are overlapping as any bulge will impede the door's ability to fit correctly. The 24-pin power connector fits the best if you run the cable through the bottom cut-out then through the top cut-out. You may have to take the front I/0 panel wiring out though to fit it. It takes a lot of trial and error so have tons of zip ties handy as the right side panel, even with the best cable layout, can be hard to put on. This is how I did mine:


The right side panel goes on nice and smooth.


----------



## solara2xb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Whats your main rig?


I have a couple of rigs, My main one I use is my 700D that is custom painted. Built it last year.



You can see the specs in my profile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you are happy that is what counts. Please take a second to fill out this short forum to get added to the Members List
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ
> Copy and paste this in to your sig
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:


Nice!! Thanks..Ill fill that out when I have some time and also new pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> When I had the Silencer MK II PSU in my rig, I found it really hard to get the panel on without difficulty. I found the best way to cable manage with the non-modular PSU is to put the unused cables through the bottom cut-out and stored in the HDD cage. You won't see any cables with the window panel on since the HDDs hide it. The other way, if you don't want to see any cables at all, is to zip tie them to motherboard tray but in a way that no cables are overlapping as any bulge will impede the door's ability to fit correctly. The 24-pin power connector fits the best if you run the cable through the bottom cut-out then through the top cut-out. You may have to take the front I/0 panel wiring out though to fit it. It takes a lot of trial and error so have tons of zip ties handy as the right side panel, even with the best cable layout, can be hard to put on. This is how I did mine:
> 
> 
> The right side panel goes on nice and smooth.


Thats a clean wire management. I have my extra wires tucked away like you said right now in the HD cage at the bottom like you mentioned. Ill probably work on it more when I have more time..


----------



## Nortec

Hello i would like to join the club.

Here are some pictures of my build


----------



## Rogue1266

So, this is two of the hardware peaces that I have coming in 3 weeks!!!








It's all part of my last and final 'Mod & Up-Grade' to my 'SCOUT'!!!!









Along with this!!!









AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz (4.3GHz Turbo)

But this is what I have coming tomorrow!!!!









AMD Phenom II x 4__975 B.E.
Which this will be going into my wife's PC as soon as that(^^^) hardware get's sent here!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> I have a couple of rigs, My main one I use is my 700D that is custom painted. Built it last year.
> 
> 
> You can see the specs in my profile.










That's a Sweet Rig there bud! and 'Welcome' to The CMSSC.....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Whats your main rig?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of rigs, My main one I use is my 700D that is custom painted. Built it last year.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the specs in my profile.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you are happy that is what counts. Please take a second to fill out this short forum to get added to the Members List
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ
> Copy and paste this in to your sig
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice!! Thanks..Ill fill that out when I have some time and also new pics.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> When I had the Silencer MK II PSU in my rig, I found it really hard to get the panel on without difficulty. I found the best way to cable manage with the non-modular PSU is to put the unused cables through the bottom cut-out and stored in the HDD cage. You won't see any cables with the window panel on since the HDDs hide it. The other way, if you don't want to see any cables at all, is to zip tie them to motherboard tray but in a way that no cables are overlapping as any bulge will impede the door's ability to fit correctly. The 24-pin power connector fits the best if you run the cable through the bottom cut-out then through the top cut-out. You may have to take the front I/0 panel wiring out though to fit it. It takes a lot of trial and error so have tons of zip ties handy as the right side panel, even with the best cable layout, can be hard to put on. This is how I did mine:
> 
> 
> The right side panel goes on nice and smooth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a clean wire management. I have my extra wires tucked away like you said right now in the HD cage at the bottom like you mentioned. Ill probably work on it more when I have more time..
Click to expand...

I've seen that 700D somewhere before, I love that paint job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hello i would like to join the club.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my build


Welcome! Nice build, I like the V6 in the Scout and that GPU fits like a glove!


----------



## Nortec

Thank you! I had to remove the hdd rack to fit it in there and yeah i love how V6 looks in my scout


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> I have a couple of rigs, My main one I use is my 700D that is custom painted. Built it last year.
> 
> You can see the specs in my profile.


Wow, Impressive rig! Those 470s look small in that case! +Rep for that paint job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hello i would like to join the club.
> Here are some pictures of my build


Wow, that GPU







Three slot monsta! Nice looking rig you got there, what processor are you running? Oh, and welcome to the club


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Thank you! I had to remove the hdd rack to fit it in there and yeah i love how V6 looks in my scout


Would you have been able to bend the cage to get it to fit? I looks as if it was hitting the rolled edge of the cage. I'm asking because I'm putting a note in the GPU's that fit in the OP.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Wow, that GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three slot monsta! Nice looking rig you got there, what processor are you running? Oh, and welcome to the club


Thank you







im running an i7-2600k 3.40 GHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Would you have been able to bend the cage to get it to fit? I looks as if it was hitting the rolled edge of the cage. I'm asking because I'm putting a note in the GPU's that fit in the OP.


Nop i didnt had to bend the cage i just removed the whole hdd rack in order for it to fit. Here are some close up picture.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Wow, that GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three slot monsta! Nice looking rig you got there, what processor are you running? Oh, and welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im running an i7-2600k 3.40 GHz
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Would you have been able to bend the cage to get it to fit? I looks as if it was hitting the rolled edge of the cage. I'm asking because I'm putting a note in the GPU's that fit in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nop i didnt had to bend the cage i just removed the whole hdd rack in order for it to fit. Here are some close up picture.
Click to expand...









That is crazy close to the PBC. Now it's time to turn up that 2600k


----------



## darkstar585

@ Nortec

If you cut the rounded lip off of the back of your hdd cage, you can move it across so it sits flush against the fan and still leave enough space for your monster card(fitted with bolts so you can access the fan again) ...i know it will fit as that card is about the same length as my msi 7970 and once i moved the rack across i ended up with a good 3mm of space spare.

If you go back a few pages you will see what i mean.

Awesome rig btw


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> @ Nortec
> If you cut the rounded lip off of the back of your hdd cage, you can move it across so it sits flush against the fan and still leave enough space for your monster card(fitted with bolts so you can access the fan again) ...i know it will fit as that card is about the same length as my msi 7970 and once i moved the rack across i ended up with a good 3mm of space spare.
> If you go back a few pages you will see what i mean.
> Awesome rig btw


Thanks







I actually thought of that but i'm currently in the UK doing my masters and i haven't got access to any tools here in order to do such modding...Don't you guys hate it when u don't have access to any tools?


----------



## lazyfulness

side vents....

Mounting any case fan makes obnoxious noise.. unless a filter is used.

Also, I can't mount a filter outside the vent because it's not flat..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> @ Nortec
> If you cut the rounded lip off of the back of your hdd cage, you can move it across so it sits flush against the fan and still leave enough space for your monster card(fitted with bolts so you can access the fan again) ...i know it will fit as that card is about the same length as my msi 7970 and once i moved the rack across i ended up with a good 3mm of space spare.
> If you go back a few pages you will see what i mean.
> Awesome rig btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought of that but i'm currently in the UK doing my masters and i haven't got access to any tools here in order to do such modding...Don't you guys hate it when u don't have access to any tools?
Click to expand...

I know the feeling, I was in Honduras for a year with only a few tools.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazyfulness*
> 
> side vents....
> 
> Mounting any case fan makes obnoxious noise.. unless a filter is used.
> 
> Also, I can't mount a filter outside the vent because it's not flat..


Welcome! Try them as exhaust, they will pull in air from the front to your GPU's and pull out the hot air around them. Best of all they shouldn't make that noise.


----------



## Nortec

Btw i need some advice from u guys.

First of all i saw some of u that changed their side window to a clear acrylic window. is there someone that could do that for me too? If so pm me to talk about it.

Secondly I'm thinking on changing all stock fans to better ones, i was looking at Noctua fans but would like to here more opinions on that...is it worth it? what brand do u suggest?

And one more thing. atm my hdd is in the 5.25 drive bay and i wanted to add a fan there as well as an intake. I was looking at Cooler Master - Coolermaster - 4-in-3 Device Module.
With that i could hold my hdd and add the extra fan that i wanted to add but is it any good? is the airflow good? Would really appreciate someone who tested it/ has it to give me his opinion.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought of that but i'm currently in the UK doing my masters and i haven't got access to any tools here in order to do such modding...Don't you guys hate it when u don't have access to any tools?


Trust me i know!

Currently studying mechanical engineering at LJMU







so i feel your pain.

Get friendly with the guys in the workshop at your uni...it can really pay off if you want to borrow some tools to do some work to your rig.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Btw i need some advice from u guys.
> 
> First of all i saw some of u that changed their side window to a clear acrylic window. is there someone that could do that for me too? If so pm me to talk about it.
> 
> Secondly I'm thinking on changing all stock fans to better ones, i was looking at Noctua fans but would like to here more opinions on that...is it worth it? what brand do u suggest?
> 
> And one more thing. atm my hdd is in the 5.25 drive bay and i wanted to add a fan there as well as an intake. I was looking at Cooler Master - Coolermaster - 4-in-3 Device Module.
> With that i could hold my hdd and add the extra fan that i wanted to add but is it any good? is the airflow good? Would really appreciate someone who tested it/ has it to give me his opinion.


PM sent

And window how to
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/240#post_6664852

And I have used the that HDD for a fan holder and I thought it looked cool. I didn't have very good luck with it, even putting in a better fan didn't help. I did a string test to see what was going on with the air flow, it was creating a vortex and was pulling air in from the inside of the case, I didn't have any HDD's in it, so it may work better with some in it. The easiest way to add a fan is to put a 140mm in there, the tool less will hold it in place. Or you can mount a one 120mm in there to the cover blanks you pop out line up for the fan holes.


----------



## solara2xb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im running an i7-2600k 3.40 GHz
> Nop i didnt had to bend the cage i just removed the whole hdd rack in order for it to fit. Here are some close up picture.


Wow... that is super close... I thought about putting my Asus GTX580 Matrix into my CM Scout but it was way to big and didn't have room for it.. which is why I just stuck to my 6950. Sold my GTX580 and looking into the GTX680 for a new TH10 build. But I am waiting for thr 4GB versions to be released.

Nice job on getting the 570 to fit.


----------



## lazyfulness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I know the feeling, I was in Honduras for a year with only a few tools.
> Welcome! Try them as exhaust, they will pull in air from the front to your GPU's and pull out the hot air around them. Best of all they shouldn't make that noise.


well right now I have 3x intake fans and 2x exhaust(+graphics card exhaust) and making the side vents into exhausts will change that into 1x intake and 4x exhaust + graphics card.

One sec.. I have to update my build
(fan info: using the 3 stock fans, sapphire radeon 6870, cooler master 212+, and scythe slip stream slip fans at 1600rpm. (OCD, I cannot stand side fan vent being unsymmetrical)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazyfulness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I know the feeling, I was in Honduras for a year with only a few tools.
> Welcome! Try them as exhaust, they will pull in air from the front to your GPU's and pull out the hot air around them. Best of all they shouldn't make that noise.
> 
> 
> 
> well right now I have 3x intake fans and 2x exhaust(+graphics card exhaust) and making the side vents into exhausts will change that into 1x intake and 4x exhaust + graphics card.
> 
> One sec.. I have to update my build
> (fan info: using the 3 stock fans, sapphire radeon 6870, cooler master 212+, and scythe slip stream slip fans at 1600rpm. (OCD, I cannot stand side fan vent being unsymmetrical)
Click to expand...

You can

Run them at very low RPM's
Cut the window and put filters or a 120/240 grill to cover them
Make a new window


----------



## lazyfulness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can
> 
> Run them at very low RPM's
> Cut the window and put filters or a 120/240 grill to cover them
> Make a new window


My fans are pre-set at that speed and I'd need to splice wires/get a fan controller
I don't have experience with wires, and all I own is a $2 chinese soldering iron.
A fan controller would be a waste for me since I wouldn't change the fan speeds at all after.

Would it work if I just sand off the "fins" of the side vent?
That seems like it would make the panel flat so I can mount my filters outside.
I don't have any adequate cutting tools, and I'm scared of cracking the plastic.

A question about the new window - how much would it cost and what tools would be required?


----------



## Anti!!

@ Nortec,

What benefit does that back plate on your gpu have besides cosmetics?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazyfulness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can
> 
> Run them at very low RPM's
> Cut the window and put filters or a 120/240 grill to cover them
> Make a new window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fans are pre-set at that speed and I'd need to splice wires/get a fan controller
> I don't have experience with wires, and all I own is a $2 chinese soldering iron.
> A fan controller would be a waste for me since I wouldn't change the fan speeds at all after.
> 
> Would it work if I just sand off the "fins" of the side vent?
> That seems like it would make the panel flat so I can mount my filters outside.
> I don't have any adequate cutting tools, and I'm scared of cracking the plastic.
> 
> A question about the new window - how much would it cost and what tools would be required?
Click to expand...

If you mess it up you can get a new one cheap from CM
OEM Window Side Panel

You will need a jig saw and a drill.

LEXAN 2'4" x 2'6" Clear Acrylic Sheet
http://www.lowes.com/pd_60407-1638-1PC0028A_0__?productId=3143411&Ntt=lexan&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dlexan&facetInfo=

This one looks good for the money


http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=jig+saw&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=mbl&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvnsa&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1920&bih=925&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=7244194528039504136&sa=X&ei=hslzT6D9DMGctwe6y82NBg&ved=0CHwQ8wIwAQ

I own this saw, it very good and easy to control.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=jig+saw&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=ibl&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvnsa&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1920&bih=925&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=12855465014826488795&sa=X&ei=YslzT_roN8e-tweBsMWNBg&ved=0CKMBEPMCMAU

Window how to
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/240#post_6664852

If this doesn't sound like its up your alley give me a PM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> @ Nortec,
> 
> What benefit does that back plate on your gpu have besides cosmetics?


Maybe some strength, other than that nothing.


----------



## GoodInk

*Attention Scouts*
The CM Store has a new website and the old address does not forward you to it









Scout Parts can be found here

BTW the search has an epic fail, it pulls in the Nvidia 690II case, lol.


----------



## lazyfulness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you mess it up you can get a new one cheap from CM
> OEM Window Side Panel
> You will need a jig saw and a drill.
> LEXAN 2'4" x 2'6" Clear Acrylic Sheet
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_60407-1638-1PC0028A_0__?productId=3143411&Ntt=lexan&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dlexan&facetInfo=
> This one looks good for the money
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=jig+saw&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=mbl&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvnsa&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1920&bih=925&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=7244194528039504136&sa=X&ei=hslzT6D9DMGctwe6y82NBg&ved=0CHwQ8wIwAQ
> I own this saw, it very good and easy to control.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=jig+saw&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=ibl&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvnsa&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1920&bih=925&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=12855465014826488795&sa=X&ei=YslzT_roN8e-tweBsMWNBg&ved=0CKMBEPMCMAU
> Window how to
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/240#post_6664852
> If this doesn't sound like its up your alley give me a PM
> Maybe some strength, other than that nothing.


hm.. the best choice for me seems like to just cut out the fan grills/or sand exterior to make it flat so I can attach the filters.. The most I'm willing to pay for this project is... $15 :\
I'm cheap.


----------



## unifiedfall

Hey guys I'm new to the forums and I thought I would share my Scout build with everyone! This thread was my motivation for buying this case so thanks for hookin it up! I love, love, love this case but the small side panel was bothering me a bit so I opened her up







I've definitely got the "mod bug" with this case and I can't wait to see what else I can do with it.

My build:
I5 2500k
Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4
Evga GTX580 SC
G Skill Ripjaw 2x4gb (1333mhz, 7-7-7-21)
OCZ Agility 3 60gb
WD Caviar Black 500gb
CM Hyper 212 Evo
CM GX 650 PSU
CM Storm Scout

Future plans include:
XSPC Rasa 240 (Coming next month)
Red/Black sleeving
Removal of HDD cage
PSU Cover

Here's a couple quick cell shots:


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> @ Nortec,
> What benefit does that back plate on your gpu have besides cosmetics?


As far as i know its just cosmetics but im guessing it provides some strength to the card since its quite heavy


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazyfulness*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you mess it up you can get a new one cheap from CM
> OEM Window Side Panel
> You will need a jig saw and a drill.
> LEXAN 2'4" x 2'6" Clear Acrylic Sheet
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_60407-1638-1PC0028A_0__?productId=3143411&Ntt=lexan&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dlexan&facetInfo=
> This one looks good for the money
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=jig+saw&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=mbl&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvnsa&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1920&bih=925&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=7244194528039504136&sa=X&ei=hslzT6D9DMGctwe6y82NBg&ved=0CHwQ8wIwAQ
> I own this saw, it very good and easy to control.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=jig+saw&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=ibl&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvnsa&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1920&bih=925&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=12855465014826488795&sa=X&ei=YslzT_roN8e-tweBsMWNBg&ved=0CKMBEPMCMAU
> Window how to
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/240#post_6664852
> If this doesn't sound like its up your alley give me a PM
> Maybe some strength, other than that nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hm.. the best choice for me seems like to just cut out the fan grills/or sand exterior to make it flat so I can attach the filters.. The most I'm willing to pay for this project is... $15 :\
> I'm cheap.
Click to expand...

I want pics








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unifiedfall*
> 
> Hey guys I'm new to the forums and I thought I would share my Scout build with everyone! This thread was my motivation for buying this case so thanks for hookin it up! I love, love, love this case but the small side panel was bothering me a bit so I opened her up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've definitely got the "mod bug" with this case and I can't wait to see what else I can do with it.
> 
> My build:
> I5 2500k
> Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4
> Evga GTX580 SC
> G Skill Ripjaw 2x4gb (1333mhz, 7-7-7-21)
> OCZ Agility 3 60gb
> WD Caviar Black 500gb
> CM Hyper 212 Evo
> CM GX 650 PSU
> CM Storm Scout
> 
> Future plans include:
> XSPC Rasa 240 (Coming next month)
> Red/Black sleeving
> Removal of HDD cage
> PSU Cover
> 
> Here's a couple quick cell shots:


I love it and welcome! It reminds me of a Sniper inspired Scout. Are you mounting the rad up front? If so check out my build log in my sig. The RS240 fits really nice, but the RX is a little bigger and may not mount the same. I have a RX120 and I can see if it lines up with the stock fan holes if you want. My Scout is in waiting for a rebuild so it wouldn't be a problem. Is your side panel hard to put on now, or did you leave enough space so the window isn't a problem?


----------



## GoodInk

*Attention New Scouts*


To earn your dog tags you must post a picture of your Storm Scout, then copy and paste the code in this PHP into your signature block, then fill out this form to be added to the list

Code:

Code:



Code:


:gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:

Form:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ


----------



## unifiedfall

Thanks GoodInk! I was actually planning on mounting the rad at the bottom of the case when time comes or possibly drilling some holes in the rear of the case and mounting the rad externally. I wont really know till I get it here and get a chance do some mock ups. But any advise I can get for location (ie front panel measurements







) I'll definitely take. This will be my first serious build and I want everything to come out as best as I can get it.

The side panel is just a hair tricky to get on. It takes precise, cat like movements hahaha. Nah I'm just kidding it isn't hard to get on really just a slight difference over stock. Originally I cut the plexi too long and it was impossible to fit but I cut it back about an inch and all is well again.

Thanks for the sig link, and the link for the form. I got everything all situated now so hopefully I can be an official member of the Scout club soon


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unifiedfall*
> 
> Thanks GoodInk! I was actually planning on mounting the rad at the bottom of the case when time comes or possibly drilling some holes in the rear of the case and mounting the rad externally. I wont really know till I get it here and get a chance do some mock ups. But any advise I can get for location (ie front panel measurements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'll definitely take. This will be my first serious build and I want everything to come out as best as I can get it.
> 
> The side panel is just a hair tricky to get on. It takes precise, cat like movements hahaha. Nah I'm just kidding it isn't hard to get on really just a slight difference over stock. Originally I cut the plexi too long and it was impossible to fit but I cut it back about an inch and all is well again.
> 
> Thanks for the sig link, and the link for the form. I got everything all situated now so hopefully I can be an official member of the Scout club soon


You are now and Once a Scout, Always a Scout


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unifiedfall*
> 
> Thanks GoodInk! I was actually planning on mounting the rad at the bottom of the case when time comes or possibly drilling some holes in the rear of the case and mounting the rad externally. I wont really know till I get it here and get a chance do some mock ups. But any advise I can get for location (ie front panel measurements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'll definitely take. This will be my first serious build and I want everything to come out as best as I can get it.
> 
> The side panel is just a hair tricky to get on. It takes precise, cat like movements hahaha. Nah I'm just kidding it isn't hard to get on really just a slight difference over stock. Originally I cut the plexi too long and it was impossible to fit but I cut it back about an inch and all is well again.
> 
> Thanks for the sig link, and the link for the form. I got everything all situated now so hopefully I can be an official member of the Scout club soon


The bottom is a no go with out having to mod the PSU out the back. The RX in the front using the stock fan holes is a maybe, the 120 will not, but the 240 might. The RS and RX use the same end tanks, but the RX120 has them located farther out than on the RS240. It about a half of a fan hole off, so it close and the RX240 may line up a little better. Either way it's not hard to fab up a mount for it, or you can buy premade ones.

http://www.xs-pc.com/products/radiat...rsal-radstand/

I hope that helps, I can take pics if you want. Shadow_Foxx has mounted one up top, I'm sure he will jump in as soon as he see this. We both love watercooled Scout's







You should start a build log, a lot of times you'll get people that post a great idea. You'll be like,







why didn't I think of that.


----------



## unifiedfall

I'd LOVE to see pictures of different watercooling setups in the Scout! I wasn't sure about the measurements at the bottom but looking again it seems you are correct. So if I mounted the rad up front, how would that work? Is there enough room to run push/pull?

Thanks for the suggestion on the build log, I will definitely check that out. I wish I'd taken more pictures of the actual build process, but now's as good as time as any I guess haha.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> So, this is two of the hardware peaces that I have coming in 3 weeks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all part of my last and final 'Mod & Up-Grade' to my 'SCOUT'!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz (4.3GHz Turbo)
> 
> But this is what I have coming tomorrow!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Phenom II x 4__975 B.E.
> Which this will be going into my wife's PC as soon as that(^^^) hardware get's sent here!!!


Tempted to do the 4170 thing myself. If anything, it would turn the Stormfalcon into an awesome little HTPC/back-up gaming machine.

Surprised you're not putting that 975 into your Scout tho.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unifiedfall*
> 
> I'd LOVE to see pictures of different watercooling setups in the Scout! I wasn't sure about the measurements at the bottom but looking again it seems you are correct. So if I mounted the rad up front, how would that work? Is there enough room to run push/pull?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion on the build log, I will definitely check that out. I wish I'd taken more pictures of the actual build process, but now's as good as time as any I guess haha.


That depends on HDD mounting, you have all the room in the world if you don't plan having the HDD's like I did.


----------



## unifiedfall

Good work man! Soon I will only have two 2.5" HDD's which I had planned to put in the 5.25" bay, but I'm not sure how that will work if I put the rad up front


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unifiedfall*
> 
> Good work man! Soon I will only have two 2.5" HDD's which I had planned to put in the 5.25" bay, but I'm not sure how that will work if I put the rad up front


Only one if you don't count the two the res takes up. You can use the bottom one for a very short fan controller. You could do this, Rocker69's HDD mod, and move the HDD cage back.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1026785/cm-storm-scout-hdd-mod


----------



## unifiedfall

So with the space the Rad and Res take up I'll still have an open 5.25"? Man that would be killer since I'd already planned on removing the hdd cage.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unifiedfall*
> 
> So with the space the Rad and Res take up I'll still have an open 5.25"? Man that would be killer since I'd already planned on removing the hdd cage.


Yep, you'll have one 5.25" bay left after the rad and res, and then one you could use for a shallow fan controller. I know this one will fit but it's supper tight.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998038


----------



## ROM3000

Hey guys. Can anyone tell me if a reference GTX 570 will fit in the Scout? Thanks.


----------



## unifiedfall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000*
> 
> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me if a reference GTX 570 will fit in the Scout? Thanks.


I have a 580 in mine so I would assume yes?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Yep, you'll have one 5.25" bay left after the rad and res, and then one you could use for a shallow fan controller. I know this one will fit but it's supper tight.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998038


I was actually going to move my 2.5" drives into the extra 5.25" bay via a few adapters I have laying around. Probably run the cables and such through the front so you cant see em.

I'm thinking a false floor for my PSU might be my next project!


----------



## ReckNball

what's up all well it was a said said day for me lmao . no not really i had to give my CM Storm Scout Mod away to one of my sons well when you do good in school a deal is a deal . plus its been just sitting in the mod room so it all good . more room for something new .


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Tempted to do the 4170 thing myself. If anything, it would turn the Stormfalcon into an awesome little HTPC/back-up gaming machine.
> Surprised you're not putting that 975 into your Scout tho.


I thought you were the one that posted that CPU up in here DireLeon???.. That's how I got know about it!!!
Yeah, having this chip inside your HTPC would make it a screamer!!!















Oh it is... The 975 is going into my 'SCOUT' for a little while before I move it into
my wife's PC... When that ASRock board comes here I'll want to test that 975 in that MoBo before getting
that 4170!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> what's up all well it was a said said day for me lmao . no not really i had to give my CM Storm Scout Mod away to one of my sons well when you do good in school a deal is a deal . plus its been just sitting in the mod room so it all good . more room for something new .


Well, at least that beautiful 'SCOUT' of your's will stay in the family!!! As well as the PC
won't just be sitting some were collecting dust and it will be put to some good 'GAMING' use!!!!!








I really hope you don't stop posting some of those beautiful mod's you do; like the 'Troopers' you posted up in 'CMSTC'... I really must say; Great, Great modding work sir... Remember, "Once A Scout!!! Always A Scout!!!"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unifiedfall*
> 
> Here's a couple quick cell shots:


"Welcome to The 'CMSSC' unifiedfall!!! Great job on the window-mod...








Talk about seeing the inside of your 'SCOUT'!!!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I hope that helps, I can take pics if you want. Shadow_Foxx has mounted one up top, I'm sure he will jump in as soon as he see this. We both love watercooled Scout's


Yes we do! Sorry Im late, this thread is busy lately, and so am I







We will be glad to help out with whatever you need, we always love to mentor a new scout modder, especially one that wants to watercool








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unifiedfall*
> 
> Hey guys I'm new to the forums and I thought I would share my Scout build with everyone! This thread was my motivation for buying this case so thanks for hookin it up! I love, love, love this case but the small side panel was bothering me a bit so I opened her up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've definitely got the "mod bug" with this case and I can't wait to see what else I can do with it.


Welcome, glad to have you!







First of all, that is great looking window +Rep! Oh and once we hit 49 more posts there may or may not be a post by a certain someone that may or may not contain watercooled scouts, so stick around and maybe youll get some ideas







Are you still thinking a 240 in the front?


----------



## DireLeon2010

6 to 7c drop in temps with my H60 + Cougar Vortex. Hmmm....either my stock Corsair fan sux or this new Cougar fan is just that good. Now I need to get another one for some push/pull goodness









I put the 140mm up top. These things really move some air.


----------



## solara2xb

Installed a new SSD in my CM Scout today, I took the previous Corsair Force 3 out to use with my other Force 3 SSD for raid 0 for my TH10 build.

Here's the new bench.
Installed a OCZ Agility 3 120GB


Not bad.. Scored almost the same as the Force 3 but just slightly higher,

Here is the old SSD:
Corsair Force 3 120GB


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unifiedfall*
> 
> I'd LOVE to see pictures of different watercooling setups in the Scout! I wasn't sure about the measurements at the bottom but looking again it seems you are correct. So if I mounted the rad up front, how would that work? Is there enough room to run push/pull?
> Thanks for the suggestion on the build log, I will definitely check that out. I wish I'd taken more pictures of the actual build process, but now's as good as time as any I guess haha.


I went a different way to Goodink..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000*
> 
> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me if a reference GTX 570 will fit in the Scout? Thanks.


What model? As long as it's under 10.5" you should be good to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> what's up all well it was a said said day for me lmao . no not really i had to give my CM Storm Scout Mod away to one of my sons well when you do good in school a deal is a deal . plus its been just sitting in the mod room so it all good . more room for something new .


One of the coolest Scouts ever made! Like Rouge said Once a Scout Always a Scout! Pleases stick around and say hi every once in awhile








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 6 to 7c drop in temps with my H60 + Cougar Vortex. Hmmm....either my stock Corsair fan sux or this new Cougar fan is just that good. Now I need to get another one for some push/pull goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the 140mm up top. These things really move some air.


The 120's seem to be having problems being mounted horizontally. I was thinking of trying the black ones out, but after reading all the warnings about it I'll have to wait to see if they get it fixed. Now we need new pics with those cool fans installed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unifiedfall*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to see pictures of different watercooling setups in the Scout! I wasn't sure about the measurements at the bottom but looking again it seems you are correct. So if I mounted the rad up front, how would that work? Is there enough room to run push/pull?
> Thanks for the suggestion on the build log, I will definitely check that out. I wish I'd taken more pictures of the actual build process, but now's as good as time as any I guess haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a different way to Goodink..
Click to expand...

I'm glad to see you are sticking around. I still can't get over how you mounted that res.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000*
> 
> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me if a reference GTX 570 will fit in the Scout? Thanks.


I got an Asus GTX570 DirectCU II in my scout but i had to remove the hdd rack in order for it to fit. If im not mistaken the MSI one fits just fine.


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey 'SCOUTS'!!!! I just wanted to pop in and show you all a little something!!!







I'm just amazed by this AMD 975 CPU!!!! CK this out... Blew my mind away! Really!!! Now let me remind you that stock 'Clock' is 3.6Ghz with a 18 multi-!!!








Multi- 'ONLY'!!! Bumped it 2 times each time until she went unstable..... Now I was already bumped 4 times from default before I noticed were it was clocked at!!! (







WOW, how far can I go???)
This is a 20 multi...

This is a 21 multi....

This is a 22 multi....


My PC stayed stable with a Orthos Run for 20 min each bump and a 15 point run with IntelBurn.. All temps basically stayed under 36c / 90F%... Now I stopped after the last bump... Only because my other half was calling on me!!!







LOL
Anyway's!!! Amazing for this Chip.. If I was under a real water cooled system. I wonder how far she would really go???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I went a different way to Goodink..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


"B"... Your Rig is the 'S*** brother!!! Very


----------



## unifiedfall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Are you still thinking a 240 in the front?


That's the plan so far. Looking at the XSPC Rasa 240 kit at the moment.

Speaking of, would one of you guys with that rad mind measuring it from end to end for me so I can start throwing some idea's together?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Hey 'SCOUTS'!!!! I just wanted to pop in and show you all a little something!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just amazed by this AMD 975 CPU!!!! CK this out... Blew my mind away! Really!!! Now let me remind you that stock 'Clock' is 3.6Ghz with a 18 multi-!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi- 'ONLY'!!! Bumped it 2 times each time until she went unstable..... Now I was already bumped 4 times from default before I noticed were it was clocked at!!! (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, how far can I go???)
> This is a 20 multi...
> 
> This is a 21 multi....
> 
> This is a 22 multi....
> 
> 
> My PC stayed stable with a Orthos Run for 20 min each bump and a 15 point run with IntelBurn.. All temps basically stayed under 36c / 90F%... Now I stopped after the last bump... Only because my other half was calling on me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> Anyway's!!! Amazing for this Chip.. If I was under a real water cooled system. I wonder how far she would really go???
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I went a different way to Goodink..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "B"... Your Rig is the 'S*** brother!!! Very
Click to expand...

Looking good, bother! What type of GFlop/sec are you getting? Here is the real question, are you going to OC the board to get even more? I know in the past you could bump the voltage on the NB a tic or two to get more out of the AMD's not sure if that holds true anymore. I'm loosing touch with AMD they really need to pull something out of their hat soon, maybe with their next line of chips, here is to hoping the BD is a stepping stone for their next big thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unifiedfall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Are you still thinking a 240 in the front?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan so far. Looking at the XSPC Rasa 240 kit at the moment.
> 
> Speaking of, would one of you guys with that rad mind measuring it from end to end for me so I can start throwing some idea's together?
Click to expand...

I know that XSPC's spec's on their website are spot on.
http://www.xs-pc.com/products/radiators/

What kit are you thinking of getting and I'm guessing CPU only loop?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I got 4.1 out of my x6 1090t...i also got a 3ghz NB!! Well worth clocking the CPU NB on AMD rigs.

My OC's are 10 passes of LinX and 12 hours each of P95 Large FFT and Blend stable


----------



## GoodInk

Got a new toy on the way.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233262

This thing better work on a Raid drive, from NVELO's web site

Dataplex is the most robust and highest performance cache solutions in the industry, with support for:

Any Intel & AMD platforms
No Chipset limitations
*All SATA modes: IDE, AHCI, RAID*
Existing drivers: MS AHCI, Intel RST, AMD
SATA2, SATA3, mSATA, or PCIe Interface
SLC or MLC SSD's
No SSD capacity limitations
Write-Back and Write-Around cache policies
WHQL tested


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looking good, bother! What type of GFlop/sec are you getting? Here is the real question, are you going to OC the board to get even more? I know in the past you could bump the voltage on the NB a tic or two to get more out of the AMD's not sure if that holds true anymore. I'm loosing touch with AMD they really need to pull something out of their hat soon, maybe with their next line of chips, here is to hoping the BD is a stepping stone for their next big thing.


Well, first off; these were all just Crash and Burn overclocks... I never expected this 975 would reach these numbers!








I was O.C'ing this CPU in full hole number jump's!!! (1-2) (2-3) Ect with just the multiplier...
Everything else was on 'Auto'!
If you notice, my voltage took a jump but that wasn't me. It readjusted it-self... The first time I came out of BIO's with the
multi- at '22'. Right when I got to the 'Welcome Screen', it popped and restarted it self. This second time it went all the way
through to my desktop. Then I clicked on CPU-Z and my voltage showed it was around 15-20% higher. Then I first ran
IntelBurn (set at standard load with 15 pass's), and then I ran Orthos for 20mins!!!
Sorry 'GoodInk'! To answer your question.. Well, when the multi- was at 20, my GFlop was around 46.040-46.250..
Not sure what my GFlops were at the last couple of bumps in my multi-..
Yeah, that's what I mean!!! I left everything else alone; left the rest on Auto....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Got a new toy on the way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233262
> 
> 
> This thing better work on a Raid drive, from NVELO's web site
> Dataplex is the most robust and highest performance cache solutions in the industry, with support for:
> Any Intel & AMD platforms
> No Chipset limitations
> *All SATA modes: IDE, AHCI, RAID*
> Existing drivers: MS AHCI, Intel RST, AMD
> SATA2, SATA3, mSATA, or PCIe Interface
> SLC or MLC SSD's
> No SSD capacity limitations
> Write-Back and Write-Around cache policies
> WHQL tested


Nice Toy!!!







I think one of those will be mine soon!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looking good, bother! What type of GFlop/sec are you getting? Here is the real question, are you going to OC the board to get even more? I know in the past you could bump the voltage on the NB a tic or two to get more out of the AMD's not sure if that holds true anymore. I'm loosing touch with AMD they really need to pull something out of their hat soon, maybe with their next line of chips, here is to hoping the BD is a stepping stone for their next big thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, first off; these were all just Crash and Burn overclocks... I never expected this 975 would reach these numbers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was O.C'ing this CPU in full hole number jump's!!! (1-2) (2-3) Ect with just the multiplier...
> Everything else was on 'Auto'!
> If you notice, my voltage took a jump but that wasn't me. It readjusted it-self... The first time I came out of BIO's with the
> multi- at '22'. Right when I got to the 'Welcome Screen', it popped and restarted it self. This second time it went all the way
> through to my desktop. Then I clicked on CPU-Z and my voltage showed it was around 15-20% higher. Then I first ran
> IntelBurn (set at standard load with 15 pass's), and then I ran Orthos for 20mins!!!
> Sorry 'GoodInk'! To answer your question.. Well, when the multi- was at 20, my GFlop was around 46.040-46.250..
> Not sure what my GFlops were at the last couple of bumps in my multi-..
> Yeah, that's what I mean!!! I left everything else alone; left the rest on Auto....
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Got a new toy on the way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233262
> 
> 
> This thing better work on a Raid drive, from NVELO's web site
> Dataplex is the most robust and highest performance cache solutions in the industry, with support for:
> Any Intel & AMD platforms
> No Chipset limitations
> *All SATA modes: IDE, AHCI, RAID*
> Existing drivers: MS AHCI, Intel RST, AMD
> SATA2, SATA3, mSATA, or PCIe Interface
> SLC or MLC SSD's
> No SSD capacity limitations
> Write-Back and Write-Around cache policies
> WHQL tested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Toy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of those will be mine soon!!
Click to expand...

I can't wait! For the people that don't know what this SSD is about, it like using the Intel Smart Response Technology but you don't have to do a clean install and works on any MB! Be aware you can not use them on drive larger that 2TB's! I'm hoping I won't have to upgrade my system now, I might be able to hold off for one more generation of CPU's and GPU's

BTW
I got bored and had some Di-Noc still and did this. I love the looks and the way it feels.


----------



## Rogue1266

Ok, I'm going a little







here but has anyone noticed;







we sure are
getting close to page '2500'!!!! WOW...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I can't wait! For the people that don't know what this SSD is about, it like using the Intel Smart Response Technology but you don't have to do a clean install and works on any MB! Be aware you can not use them on drive larger that 2TB's! I'm hoping I won't have to upgrade my system now, I might be able to hold off for one more generation of CPU's and GPU's


I was reading about this Drive the other day!!! If I find the article I'll post it up...







(







Well, it will be my first SSD I install, so I will definitely will be asking all kind's of question's in here with you all if I run into problems.....







)

One of the Reviews on the SSD: Corsair Accelerator Series CSSD-C60GB 2.5" 60GB SATA II Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Ok, I'm going a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here but has anyone noticed;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we sure are
> getting close to page '2500'!!!! WOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I can't wait! For the people that don't know what this SSD is about, it like using the Intel Smart Response Technology but you don't have to do a clean install and works on any MB! Be aware you can not use them on drive larger that 2TB's! I'm hoping I won't have to upgrade my system now, I might be able to hold off for one more generation of CPU's and GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading about this Drive the other day!!! If I find the article I'll post it up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it will be my first SSD I install, so I will definitely will be asking all kind's of question's in here with you all if I run into problems.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *100 MORE TO GO!!!!!!*


I sure have


----------



## unifiedfall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looking good, bother! What type of GFlop/sec are you getting? Here is the real question, are you going to OC the board to get even more? I know in the past you could bump the voltage on the NB a tic or two to get more out of the AMD's not sure if that holds true anymore. I'm loosing touch with AMD they really need to pull something out of their hat soon, maybe with their next line of chips, here is to hoping the BD is a stepping stone for their next big thing.
> I know that XSPC's spec's on their website are spot on.
> http://www.xs-pc.com/products/radiators/
> What kit are you thinking of getting and I'm guessing CPU only loop?


I'm pretty much set on the XSPC Rasa 240 kit seen here:
http://www.xoxide.com/xspc-rasa750rs240-watercoolingkit.html

For now, just the CPU loop. Eventually I'll add in the Danger Den GTX580 block.

The specs on their XSPC's site say its 10.9 inches tall and I have approx 12" from PSU to the front of the case. I'm thinking I might do a bottom mount on the radiator with a false floor covering it and the PSU. If possible (I'm about to check) I can cut out the front intake area (I've seen most ppl do this for better airflow anyway) and mount a thin 120mm fan to the front of the false floor as intake.

Something like this:


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unifiedfall*
> 
> The specs on their XSPC's site say its 10.9 inches tall and I have approx 12" from PSU to the front of the case. I'm thinking I might do a bottom mount on the radiator with a false floor covering it and the PSU. If possible (I'm about to check) I can cut out the front intake area (I've seen most ppl do this for better airflow anyway) and mount a thin 120mm fan to the front of the false floor as intake.
> Something like this:










This would be a great concept to put into effect...







Love to see this in it's physical form!!
















"unifiedfall"= I can cut out the front intake area (I've seen most ppl do this for better airflow anyway)....









Most of us have cut out the front for better air flow; as well as the back 120 Exhaust and the top fan port.







That's one of the thing's I'm modding is ( well, mine are cut out already) all my fan ports. Cleaning up all the opening's and trimming them. <<( some kind of rubber edging) Give my 'SCOUT'
a better look on all the openings!!!


----------



## linkin93

You want more intake than exhaust so air is being pushed out any nooks or crannies, rather than air coming in them, along with dust, dirtying your case. The downside is that you'll need filters on all the intakes to stop dust in the first place. If you vacuum and clean the filters regularly, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> You want more intake than exhaust so air is being pushed out any nooks or crannies, rather than air coming in them, along with dust, dirtying your case. The downside is that you'll need filters on all the intakes to stop dust in the first place. If you vacuum and clean the filters regularly, it shouldn't be a problem.


Or get one of these and never use compressed air again. You can clean a PC out in seconds with this. Just never use it as a vacuum if you are going to use it to blow PC's out.


----------



## unifiedfall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a great concept to put into effect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love to see this in it's physical form!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "unifiedfall"= I can cut out the front intake area (I've seen most ppl do this for better airflow anyway)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us have cut out the front for better air flow; as well as the back 120 Exhaust and the top fan port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the thing's I'm modding is ( well, mine are cut out already) all my fan ports. Cleaning up all the opening's and trimming them. <<( some kind of rubber edging) Give my 'SCOUT'
> a better look on all the openings!!!


Thank you! I can't wait to get started! I think I might build the false floor and remove the HDD case sometimes this weekend actually...

As for your fan ports, I would try this stuff right here:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132_1014&products_id=1877

That's what I used to do the molding on my panel window and it works great!

Did some measuring this morning and I tweaked my idea slightly. have 3.5" from case floor to the top of the PSU. The radiator is 1.4" thick (approx) and the 120mm fans I'm going to use are 1" thick (approx) each. That just about fills the 3.5" gap









So basically this is what we're looking at now.



My only question is if I should have the air flowing from inside the case down with two 80mm intake fans in front, or from the bottom of the case (ambient temps) up and scrap the intake fans?


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1239958&SRCCODE=WEBCRIT_-&cm_mmc_o=-KeCjC2ybfwB%20CjCqHa-q7HaGW7CjC-gfbMw%20C

Heh....good thing I'm broke.









http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1239961&CatId=7339


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unifiedfall*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a great concept to put into effect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love to see this in it's physical form!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "unifiedfall"= I can cut out the front intake area (I've seen most ppl do this for better airflow anyway)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us have cut out the front for better air flow; as well as the back 120 Exhaust and the top fan port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the thing's I'm modding is ( well, mine are cut out already) all my fan ports. Cleaning up all the opening's and trimming them. <<( some kind of rubber edging) Give my 'SCOUT'
> a better look on all the openings!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I can't wait to get started! I think I might build the false floor and remove the HDD case sometimes this weekend actually...
> 
> As for your fan ports, I would try this stuff right here:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132_1014&products_id=1877
> 
> That's what I used to do the molding on my panel window and it works great!
> 
> Did some measuring this morning and I tweaked my idea slightly. have 3.5" from case floor to the top of the PSU. The radiator is 1.4" thick (approx) and the 120mm fans I'm going to use are 1" thick (approx) each. That just about fills the 3.5" gap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically this is what we're looking at now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only question is if I should have the air flowing from inside the case down with two 80mm intake fans in front, or from the bottom of the case (ambient temps) up and scrap the intake fans?
Click to expand...

I say scrap the intakes and buy new feet to lift the case up so you can get better air flow. Just one word of warning, if you ever need a bigger PSU are will be limited on space, and if it is a modular it will be even worse.


----------



## Lagpirate

Hey guys, im pretty new to pc gaming so ive been reading up on alot of things lately because my computer seems to be running a little hot. My rig is built as so..

*[Specs]*

Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth 990 fx
Cpu: AMD FX 8120
Gpu: EVGA GTX 580 sc
RAM: 16 gb Kingston
Psu: Corsair TX750m
Case: Cm scout (stock cooling, no controller)

I figured since the people in this forum know all things Cm scout, that this was the place to go if i needed help on cooling down my rig. At first, my graphics card was running really hot, around 82c while playing bf3, which worried me a little at first. I got online and started digging around and found out that since my card is factory overclocked, it tends to run a little higher without setting up a more agressive fan curve in evga precision. After i did that, my card never really got hotter then 77c under full load which seemed to be pretty good in my opinion..well my Ai suite program for my Mainboard is still giving me warnings about my pci-1 port getting up to 60c. However, it never gets hotter than that, and usually takes about an hour of hardcore gameplay to get it up there. I was wondering if that was too hot for my graphics port? should i be worried about burning it out? Also, today i got a warning about my CPU reaching temps around 75c. That is the first time i got a warning like that, so i shutdown the game and everything cooled down in a timely manner. Should i be worried about my Cpu reaching temps around there? because i did some research of my own and found that AMD had set the max temperature at 71c.. it confused me a little because i thought that you werent really shortening the life of the chip until you hit around 88-90c. Im trying to keep my ignorance to a minimum here, but any insight or opinions would be greatly appreciated. You guys really know your stuff, and im just now starting to find out that building computers really interests me so im hoping i can learn as much as possible from the community.









ps, Official first post!


----------



## kungfuslug

Hi Guys and gals, Im kungfuslug and ive just started taking up a very keen interest in case modding.

Ive took some insperation from some of you designs and started to come up with a few my self which i will be adding every now and again.
here is my first attempt and it not a lot but its a start, please let me know what you think.

So i started with the front panel and removed the grills and cut some cardboard to fit and covered the cardboard in 3M di-noc.























































This modding lark is really fun, next im making a cover to over the power supply and all the way acroos to HHD bay and up and over the DVD bay with two 120mm Fan to compliment it

Thanks for looking, Kungfu out


----------



## kungfuslug

Thats a great mok up,

Just a thing that i have spotted is that the res and pump about the HHD will creat alot of heat and may cook your HHD, may i suggest mounting a fan under HHD to cool it.

Great idea to to force the air down but think you will need some bigger feet to let the air out.

Kungfu out


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a great concept to put into effect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love to see this in it's physical form!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "unifiedfall"= I can cut out the front intake area (I've seen most ppl do this for better airflow anyway)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us have cut out the front for better air flow; as well as the back 120 Exhaust and the top fan port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the thing's I'm modding is ( well, mine are cut out already) all my fan ports. Cleaning up all the opening's and trimming them. <<( some kind of rubber edging) Give my 'SCOUT'
> a better look on all the openings!!!


Thats a great mok up,

Just a thing that i have spotted is that the res and pump about the HHD will creat alot of heat and may cook your HHD, may i suggest mounting a fan under HHD to cool it.

Great idea to to force the air down but think you will need some bigger feet to let the air out.

Kungfu out


----------



## GoodInk

*Welcome Scouts!*


To earn your dog tags you must post a picture of your Storm Scout, then copy and paste the code in this PHP into your signature block, then fill out this form to be added to the list

Code:

Code:



Code:


:gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:

Form:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ

Also please add your rig's to your sig by clicking on your user name and scroll to the bottom under Your Rigs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> Hey guys, im pretty new to pc gaming so ive been reading up on alot of things lately because my computer seems to be running a little hot. My rig is built as so..
> 
> *[Specs]*
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth 990 fx
> Cpu: AMD FX 8120
> Gpu: EVGA GTX 580 sc
> RAM: 16 gb Kingston
> Psu: Corsair TX750m
> Case: Cm scout (stock cooling, no controller)
> 
> I figured since the people in this forum know all things Cm scout, that this was the place to go if i needed help on cooling down my rig. At first, my graphics card was running really hot, around 82c while playing bf3, which worried me a little at first. I got online and started digging around and found out that since my card is factory overclocked, it tends to run a little higher without setting up a more agressive fan curve in evga precision. After i did that, my card never really got hotter then 77c under full load which seemed to be pretty good in my opinion..well my Ai suite program for my Mainboard is still giving me warnings about my pci-1 port getting up to 60c. However, it never gets hotter than that, and usually takes about an hour of hardcore gameplay to get it up there. I was wondering if that was too hot for my graphics port? should i be worried about burning it out? Also, today i got a warning about my CPU reaching temps around 75c. That is the first time i got a warning like that, so i shutdown the game and everything cooled down in a timely manner. Should i be worried about my Cpu reaching temps around there? because i did some research of my own and found that AMD had set the max temperature at 71c.. it confused me a little because i thought that you werent really shortening the life of the chip until you hit around 88-90c. Im trying to keep my ignorance to a minimum here, but any insight or opinions would be greatly appreciated. You guys really know your stuff, and im just now starting to find out that building computers really interests me so im hoping i can learn as much as possible from the community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps, Official first post!


Welcome! First thanks for trusting us to help you out. Second please post a pic of your rig to become a member and it will help us trouble shoot your problems. Your GPU temps look fine like you said, I'm not sure about the PSI slot, this is a new one for me. The CPU is way too out for an AMD,

1. Are you OC'ing?
2. What are you running for a CPU cooler?
3. Do you only get high CPU temps while gaming or does it get hot from just stressing the CPU?
4. Try to monitor your temps with HWmonitor to double check temps

I'm guessing that your very long GPU is cutting off the airflow to the top half of your case. Put a fan in the 5.25" bays and I'm guessing your CPU temps will fall a lot. This may also help with the PCI slot heating up over time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys and gals, Im kungfuslug and ive just started taking up a very keen interest in case modding.
> 
> Ive took some insperation from some of you designs and started to come up with a few my self which i will be adding every now and again.
> here is my first attempt and it not a lot but its a start, please let me know what you think.
> 
> So i started with the front panel and removed the grills and cut some cardboard to fit and covered the cardboard in 3M di-noc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This modding lark is really fun, next im making a cover to over the power supply and all the way acroos to HHD bay and up and over the DVD bay with two 120mm Fan to compliment it
> 
> Thanks for looking, Kungfu out


Welcome! I like the look! Did it effect your temps any? If so try cutting out the honey comb on the case, it helps a lot with airflow. The floor sounds awesome please post a pic once you complete it


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Welcome Scouts!*
> 
> To earn your dog tags you must post a picture of your Storm Scout, then copy and paste the code in this PHP into your signature block, then fill out this form to be added to the list
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:
> 
> Form:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ
> Also please add your rig's to your sig by clicking on your user name and scroll to the bottom under Your Rigs
> Welcome! First thanks for trusting us to help you out. Second please post a pic of your rig to become a member and it will help us trouble shoot your problems. Your GPU temps look fine like you said, I'm not sure about the PSI slot, this is a new one for me. The CPU is way too out for an AMD,
> 1. Are you OC'ing?
> 2. What are you running for a CPU cooler?
> 3. Do you only get high CPU temps while gaming or does it get hot from just stressing the CPU?
> 4. Try to monitor your temps with HWmonitor to double check temps
> I'm guessing that your very long GPU is cutting off the airflow to the top half of your case. Put a fan in the 5.25" bays and I'm guessing your CPU temps will fall a lot. This may also help with the PCI slot heating up over time.
> Welcome! I like the look! Did it effect your temps any? If so try cutting out the honey comb on the case, it helps a lot with airflow. The floor sounds awesome please post a pic once you complete it


Temps are no different is the filters that came with it clogged up all the time with dust, had another thought about the front of my case though, i may redo the front and have the hole thing as one piece and have 2x 140mm fans stacked, just need to get some grill/mesh ti make a good job of it.


----------



## kungfuslug

This will make things easier i hope, here are temps for my whole system. Thanks for the link to HW Monitor


----------



## kungfuslug

Hope you like my setup-


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Hey 'SCOUTS'!!!! I just wanted to pop in and show you all a little something!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just amazed by this AMD 975 CPU!!!! CK this out... Blew my mind away! Really!!! Now let me remind you that stock 'Clock' is 3.6Ghz with a 18 multi-!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi- 'ONLY'!!! Bumped it 2 times each time until she went unstable..... Now I was already bumped 4 times from default before I noticed were it was clocked at!!! (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, how far can I go???)
> 
> This is a 22 multi....
> 
> 
> My PC stayed stable with a Orthos Run for 20 min each bump and a 15 point run with IntelBurn.. All temps basically stayed under 36c / 90F%... Now I stopped after the last bump... Only because my other half was calling on me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> Anyway's!!! Amazing for this Chip.. If I was under a real water cooled system. I wonder how far she would really go???
> 
> "B"... Your Rig is the 'S*** brother!!! Very


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886313

What you think about my old 955?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886313
> What you think about my old 955?


My new 955?









SO CLOSE TO 25000, lets hit it tonight! We can get 18 posts right?


----------



## Nortec

Hi all need some suggestions...

I wanna change all the stock fans to better ones + add one at the 5.25 bay. What fans do u suggest?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hi all need some suggestions...
> I wanna change all the stock fans to better ones + add one at the 5.25 bay. What fans do u suggest?










Lt.Gen GoodInk posted this(VVV), about 10 pages back!!!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Those look pretty cool, looks like the GT-15's might final get dethroned soon. Swiftech has some new ones that look almost just like the GT's but with white blades, and I'm hearing Noctua have some new ones out that perform better on rads than the GT's too.
> Swiftech Helix
> 
> Noctua NF-F12
> 
> COUGAR CF-V12H


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> My new 955?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO CLOSE TO 25000, lets hit it tonight! We can get 18 posts right?










I'm Game.....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886313
> What you think about my old 955?










Nice numbers!!! Well, with the way AMD is; for all we know, we have the same chip.







AMD just gave them different title numbers!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Those cougar fans look pretty sweet, I wanna see em in a scout


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> Hope you like my setup-


Nice! How do you like two monitors? Does it get annoying with the bezels in the middle?


----------



## kungfuslug

You get used to it but its crap for gaming, however ill be coming into possesion of another 24" monitor so thing will improve i hope.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> You get used to it but its crap for gaming, however ill be coming into possesion of another 24" monitor so thing will improve i hope.


I think it would be nice to have itunes or whatever in one window and then internet in the other, I dont think I could ever do 3 way eyefinity though


----------



## Lagpirate

Quote:


> Welcome! First thanks for trusting us to help you out. Second please post a pic of your rig to become a member and it will help us trouble shoot your problems. Your GPU temps look fine like you said, I'm not sure about the PSI slot, this is a new one for me. The CPU is way too out for an AMD,
> 
> 1. Are you OC'ing?
> 2. What are you running for a CPU cooler?
> 3. Do you only get high CPU temps while gaming or does it get hot from just stressing the CPU?
> 4. Try to monitor your temps with HWmonitor to double check temps
> 
> I'm guessing that your very long GPU is cutting off the airflow to the top half of your case. Put a fan in the 5.25" bays and I'm guessing your CPU temps will fall a lot. This may also help with the PCI slot heating up over time.


1. No. As far as i know the only thing that is Oc'ed is my graphics card
2. I am running the stock cpu cooler for my AMD 8120 (i know, big no no)
3. I only get really high cpu temps when i am gaming for about 45 mins to an hour, and they cool off quite quickly
4. I downloaded HWmonitor (thank you for the link btw) and these are my temps at idle with a couple internet windows up..



I was definetly thinking about replacing the front fan on my scout because it just doesnt feel like its moving enough air.. and the air that does move is getting sucked up by my enormous graphics card...or is there anyway that i could make them run at 100 percent rpm? a fan controller perhaps? I was also looking into getting a corsair H80 to cool my cpu down.... At my current temps i would NEVER be able to even get close to Oc'ing and its something that i would like to learn how to do in the near future.. any thoughts?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Those cougar fans look pretty sweet, I wanna see em in a scout


I'm working on it. I like the two I bought so much I think I might just replace all my Rosewills with them. I think I'm past the 'Oooo ooooo! Pretty lights!' stage now.









And, what's the deal? I'm not a member anymore?







Or do I have to re-up?


----------



## GoodInk

*2,500 PAGES!!!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> Hope you like my setup-


Love that setup! Di-Noc mise rock, I'm loving mine. It just feels so good on your fingers. Killer wallpeper too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886313
> What you think about my old 955?
> 
> 
> 
> My new 955?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO CLOSE TO 25000, lets hit it tonight! We can get 18 posts right?
Click to expand...

We would be right there if I didn't multi quote this, lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Those cougar fans look pretty sweet, I wanna see em in a scout


They make black with orange accents too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! First thanks for trusting us to help you out. Second please post a pic of your rig to become a member and it will help us trouble shoot your problems. Your GPU temps look fine like you said, I'm not sure about the PSI slot, this is a new one for me. The CPU is way too out for an AMD,
> 
> 1. Are you OC'ing?
> 2. What are you running for a CPU cooler?
> 3. Do you only get high CPU temps while gaming or does it get hot from just stressing the CPU?
> 4. Try to monitor your temps with HWmonitor to double check temps
> 
> I'm guessing that your very long GPU is cutting off the airflow to the top half of your case. Put a fan in the 5.25" bays and I'm guessing your CPU temps will fall a lot. This may also help with the PCI slot heating up over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No. As far as i know the only thing that is Oc'ed is my graphics card
> 2. I am running the stock cpu cooler for my AMD 8120 (i know, big no no)
> 3. I only get really high cpu temps when i am gaming for about 45 mins to an hour, and they cool off quite quickly
> 4. I downloaded HWmonitor (thank you for the link btw) and these are my temps at idle with a couple internet windows up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was definetly thinking about replacing the front fan on my scout because it just doesnt feel like its moving enough air.. and the air that does move is getting sucked up by my enormous graphics card...or is there anyway that i could make them run at 100 percent rpm? a fan controller perhaps? I was also looking into getting a corsair H80 to cool my cpu down.... At my current temps i would NEVER be able to even get close to Oc'ing and its something that i would like to learn how to do in the near future.. any thoughts?
Click to expand...

New fans will help, cutting the mesh out of the case helps too. The stock fans are running at 100% they are just low rpm fans. The Corsair coolers look great in this case and might be them over all most popular coolers in the Scout. As for OC'ing AMD we have a lot of Scouts that can help with that, I'm not one of them. If you had Intel, well that is easy for me. Could you run HWmonitor while gaming, load temps are what we are after. But I'd say after you get a new cooler and a fans your temps will be in check.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Those cougar fans look pretty sweet, I wanna see em in a scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on it. I like the two I bought so much I think I might just replace all my Rosewills with them. I think I'm past the 'Oooo ooooo! Pretty lights!' stage now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, what's the deal? I'm not a member anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do I have to re-up?
Click to expand...

Nope not a member anymore







You know the saying around here Once a Scout Always a Scout! I started a new members list so we could start collecting new info on GPU's and weed out the few PSU's that don't have long enough cords. Just fill out the form and you'll be added. If you look at the bottom of the members list, there is the Old Members List too. An old friend hooked me up with that









If you plan on mounting the Cougar fans on top, you may want to check to see if they will make a ticking niose. They know about the problem and are working on getting them fixed, well this is true of the 120mm fans, vertical mounting, they have no problems.


----------



## GoodInk

*Best Picture of the Month*

Congratulations ReckNball!


----------



## Nortec

Ordering two CF-V12H 140mm Cougar Fans for my scout tmr. Adding one at the hdd bay and replacing the front intake one.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> 
> 
> Ordering two CF-V12H 140mm Cougar Fans for my scout tmr. Adding one at the hdd bay and replacing the front intake one.


Can't wait to see it!

25.000 here we come! And is this going to happen on April Fool's Day!


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Can't wait to see it!
> 25.000 here we come! And is this going to happen on April Fool's Day!


Do u thing it would be better to get a fan controler for them or adding them on my mobo would be fine?


----------



## xertioN

Here are few new pictures of my rig. My team recently placed 3rd at a counter strike source tournament, and we each won a Kingston gift pack. 8 gbs DDR3 hyperX ram, 16 gb flash drive, and the Kingston hyperX memory fan.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Can't wait to see it!
> 25.000 here we come! And is this going to happen on April Fool's Day!
> 
> 
> 
> Do u thing it would be better to get a fan controler for them or adding them on my mobo would be fine?
Click to expand...

I like letting my MB do the job if I can, that is the one thing I hate about the GT-15's, no PWM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xertioN*
> 
> Here are few new pictures of my rig. My team recently placed 3rd at a counter strike source tournament, and we each won a Kingston gift pack. 8 gbs DDR3 hyperX ram, 16 gb flash drive, and the Kingston hyperX memory fan.


Congrads!
I like! We have a Steam group, not too many of us are on there
Cooler Master Storm Scout Club Steam Group


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> 
> Ordering two CF-V12H 140mm Cougar Fans for my scout tmr. Adding one at the hdd bay and replacing the front intake one.


Nice! Pics when they come!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Do u thing it would be better to get a fan controler for them or adding them on my mobo would be fine?


What RPM are they? I like to have a fan controller so I can turn them down when Im not doing anything intensive, then its complete silence







Otherwise, if you dont mind the noise or if they arent too loud, then theres no point


----------



## Kylepdalton

Just a quick update guys. Took me awhile to get around to doing some updates and still haven't finished. Been watching the thread though and woohoo nearly 25000 posts. Just goes to show that the Scout is a great case that will continue to be one of the best.

Teaser:

Now I just gotta finish the thing. Painted the Twin Frozr but I'm not sure I've got it just right. Took the advice and will be leaving the H80 alone but may mode the case to get it outside the case so that good looking Crosshair V Formula isn't covered up with that new 8120 in it.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

25,000!

Hey Scouts, your Major Shadow_Foxx presents you with his celebration of 25,000 posts! Congratulations! I have gone through the entire thread (and worklogs I had bookmarked) over some days and gathered and organized all the watercooling projects that I could find.. Hopefully I have created the ultimate guide to watercooling the Storm Scout, but if I have missed any, please let me know and I will include them! Along the way, I found some mods and other things that I also included just for fun







. Hope everyone likes it, and it gives people ideas and inspiration to do some new things with their scout! This is a great thread and with great members like yourselves, we can continue its popularity. To all members, past and present, thank you! Well, lets get on with it! And be sure to click the "spoiler" to see more pictures and maybe even a link to a build log if you like them! (Wait until the page is fully loaded or else clicking on the "spoiler" will just take you to the top of the page!)

Shadow_Foxx's Favorite Scout Mods

Rikaldrey









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Build Log



Kylepdalton









dimwit13









Poyyiee









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Poyyiee









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












owh, sorry mate, didn't made build log







but, i'll try to explain it here..
the principle is same as how to mount fan on the side panel..the panel is made from acrylic glass, same as side panel material, cut in same width as front grill/mash but little bit shorter on top to put in the controller/dvdwriter..
initial draft i made, front panel is made from cardboard, as in photo below..but cardboard seems to have gritty edges when cut though for fan hole..

same method, but replace cardboard with acrylic glass and you got this:

no screw holes in acrylic panel opposed to the cardboard because fan mounted with glue, not screw..
fan can be mounted in various ways : screw, superglue..on my panel, i used UHU glue because don't want it to be permanent, in case wanted to change it to other fan..to mount modded panel to front frame, i made some kind of..hinges/holder??..i dont what you call it..long rectangular shape, from styrofoam, glue it to the frame, to hold the top half of the panel like this:

bottom half hold/glued to original frame, top half glued to that rectangular-styrofoam..
and, middle bottom front frame need to be cut (that crosshair design), so that bottom fan could fit in nicely




jorre









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























The.ronin

















kev_b









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have a sheet of black acrylic coming next week that I plan on using on the front cover but today I had a wild hair up my *** and decided to cut an extra Lian-Li side panel I had laying around (black anodized aluminum) so now I'm not certain which way I want to go, acrylic or aluminum. I am also debating if a 140mm fan grill at the bottom will look any good; my other thought is 2 120mm fan grills on the front, even out all that empty space on the front cover, opinions are welcomed. The second pic is with the 120mm grill



























Striker36 - Wind Tunnel









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



AS per request of the good general im putting together a post on my Wind Tunnel/Cooling Duct project.

originally i was planning to use a H50 and mod it to have a second 120mm radiator in the loop for optimum cooling. for that to work i would need a place for that second rad to go, but in my head i wanted every thing to be as clean as possible so i was going to have one rad behind the front 140mm fan (its getting swapped for a 120 so that wasn't going to be a problem) but i needed a place that was out of the way but easily able to get a couple fans to it for the second. that is where the idea for this was born. i decided to build a box to take up the last 3 slots in the drive bay cage (actually needs 4 slots with a rad but the top most or bottom most can be partly filled with a small fan controller or something similar) that would hold a rad and supply fresh air to the rest of the case.

now on to the mod!

i started out with 2 broken DvD drives (salvaged from crappy old broken computers) and decided they would work nicely as they already fit the measurements of the bay and the cases are solid and should be easy to adapt to the intended use. i then decided to use Lexan for the fan holders and side walls as i had some on hand but you can use any thing you think might work. i measured out the opening between the drive bay halves and marked out my cuts on the Lexan. i cut 2 square pieces that will be holding fans.



































PART 1
PART 2
PART 3
PART 4
[/CENTER]



LostKauz - Full Lexan side panel!









Also, the scout can fit EATX motherboards!

ericeod
Rampage II Extreme (10.6" wide) (~ 1" wider then standard ATX)



















Watercooled Scouts

A quote many months ago from our general, before completing his impressive "Awesome Wicked" Mod:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm banging my head against the wall trying to figure out how to fit 2 HHDs, a DVD drive, and a card reader, and the 2 bay res/pump combo in this case with a 240 rad. I might be going back to my Sniper guys


Lets show the general what watercooling goodness we can cram in our favorite midtower:

All-In-One

H50 Fits Great! (Clee413)









Even in push pull! (Clee413)









H50 in pull with shroud (Repton)









H50 with rad up front (Repton)









H50 with push pull with thick fans (Steview)









H80 Fits! (Peaceful)









Kuhler 620 Fits! (Evil262)









H50 with rad in drive bays









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































H50 with shroud on both sides (GsxR1000Ryda)









H70 Fits! (Shiggins)









CoolIT Eco Vantage Fits! (Kaneda13)









120mm

BriSleep - Dark and Blue









985323 - LAN Rig









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Telnets









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























My Website



Photonmoo









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






























































Haleskater









thefez









nubtuber



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Otis Fatz (Arsenal Mods)









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




































Build Log



240mm/280mm

Striker36 - Reactor









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Build Log



GsxR1000Ryda









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























Curve_in









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























Sethmo









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























































Album



Wanescotting









Boyboyd



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







rikaldrey








URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1049103/guerilla-scout/0_30]Build Log

360mm

MlbrottarN









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















































































The Buildlog



R11









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Album



bit1der









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




































































































































Build Log



cigarbug









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







































Fusionicster.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m74oujfx2Xc



B_NEGATIVE









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































































































Shadow_Foxx - Red Alert SR-1









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Build Log



Multiple Rads

Mr-Charles - Scout Seal Edition



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















Build Log



GoodInk - Awesome Wicked









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























































































Cheaptrick









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Build Log



Petey









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







































Wolfhound.exe









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Please dont quote this whole post, we will make our 56k friends cry


----------



## GoodInk

*Calling all Devil Dogs!!!!*





*This is dedicated to all the members that could not be with us here today*





*This is for the founder (Who Made Who Enigma Style)*





*We stand shoulder to shoulder!*




*We will never stop!*





*Now sit back have have a great summer as we are one step away from becoming the most active club!*





And something I have been working for awhile now, I hope you all enjoy!

GoodInk's Cool Wall

*Kylepdalton's Scout*



*darkstar585's the scoutinator*



*Branish's Scout*



*PCModderMike's Scout*



*bit1der's Scout*



*kepiinskii's GTK*



*AliasOfMyself's A.o.M*



*peaceful's Scout*



*Evil262's Scouting For Blood*



poyyiee's Scout Valkyrie



Danny2JZ-GTE's JDM SCOUT



SvenTheBerserK's Toxic



nicolasl46's 2nd Gen Scout



dimwit13's Not an HTPC!!!



codeblu's Scout



Aryan1171's Sanguine Seraphim



fletch_r21's White Scout



Jamyy10 's Project Scout



Rockr69's Arctic Trooper Scout



bsilent's Pripyat



curve_in's Water Scout



B NEGATIVE's DAVE



Shadow_Foxx's Red Alert SR-1



MERFO's Scout



nitrousoxide10's UD3_OC'd



simtafa's Hobbit



Boyboyd's Scout



Kaneda13's Scout



vercomtech's TUF-Tactical



baldo_1013's AmKulet



ReckNball's War-Hardened



kungfuslug's Scout



GoodInk's Cool Wall linked on the OP


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> 25,000!
> 
> Hey Scouts, your Major Shadow_Foxx presents you with his celebration of 25,000 posts! Congratulations! I have gone through the entire thread (and worklogs I had bookmarked) over some days and gathered and organized all the watercooling projects that I could find.. Hopefully I have created the ultimate guide to watercooling the Storm Scout, but if I have missed any, please let me know and I will include them! Along the way, I found some mods and other things that I also included just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope everyone likes it, and it gives people ideas and inspiration to do some new things with their scout! This is a great thread and with great members like yourselves, we can continue its popularity. To all members, past and present, thank you! Well, lets get on with it! And be sure to click the "spoiler" to see more pictures and maybe even a link to a build log if you like them! (Wait until the page is fully loaded or else clicking on the "spoiler" will just take you to the top of the page!)
> 
> Shadow_Foxx's Favorite Scout Mods
> 
> Please dont quote this whole post, we will make our 56k friends cry


Damn I wish I knew you where doing this, we could have saved sometime, lol! Thank you so much, you put a ton of time in to this! You rock and are a great Scout!

I Salute You Sir!


----------



## Rogue1266

I'd like to give a BIG SALUTE to Major Shadow_FOXX & Lt.Gen.GoodInk for making the 25000 post so honorable to The 'CMSSC'.. As well as all of our CMSSC members. Congrad's. to you all for making this possible....








Remember, WE ARE THE CMSSC!!! Never leave a fallen brother behind. Carry him as he will carry 'YOU'!!!!

Major.Gen Rogue1266


----------



## unimatrixzero

*Wow.. This is a milestone in the very best way. I love the pictures of all these great mods. They use to say that you couldn't get the Scout Wet. Well The Best way to Get a Scout to do something is tell them that it can't be done. E Would Be Very Proud. Very Proud indeed.*


----------



## Lagpirate

Quote:


> New fans will help, cutting the mesh out of the case helps too. The stock fans are running at 100% they are just low rpm fans. The Corsair coolers look great in this case and might be them over all most popular coolers in the Scout. As for OC'ing AMD we have a lot of Scouts that can help with that, I'm not one of them. If you had Intel, well that is easy for me. Could you run HWmonitor while gaming, load temps are what we are after. But I'd say after you get a new cooler and a fans your temps will be in check.


Okay, so i went ahead and put some heavy gameplay down on my rig.. About 2 hours of bf3 and these were my recorded temperatures.

So, i was hoping you could clear something up for me. What is the difference between CPU temp and Core Cpu temps? which ones really matter? Because these readings on my Cpu cores are MUCH lower than the 61c on my CPU temp. i mean, my temps are still much higher than i would like..My pci-1 port was hovering at 59c. Could you recommend any good High CFM fans? also, would it be a possibility to mount my H80 in the front bays?


----------



## nicolasl46

Wow, I'm so glad to be part of this group of wonderful people. 25k that's something to be proud of, let's keep his going till the end.


----------



## H969

25,000!! Awesome work CMSSC, Congrats to all


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xertioN*
> 
> Here are few new pictures of my rig. My team recently placed 3rd at a counter strike source tournament, and we each won a Kingston gift pack. 8 gbs DDR3 hyperX ram, 16 gb flash drive, and the Kingston hyperX memory fan.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










'Congrads.' Very







on the tournament win!!! 3rd place for C.S.S.<< (great classic)
and the 'SCOUT' is looking just 'HOT'!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Just a quick update guys. Took me awhile to get around to doing some updates and still haven't finished. Been watching the thread though and woohoo nearly 25000 posts. Just goes to show that the Scout is a great case that will continue to be one of the best.
> Teaser:
> Now I just gotta finish the thing. Painted the Twin Frozr but I'm not sure I've got it just right. Took the advice and will be leaving the H80 alone but may mode the case to get it outside the case so that good looking Crosshair V Formula isn't covered up with that new 8120 in it.


Rig is looking smokin;







Great work!!!







Love it!!!







The 'SCOUT' is a great case...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Wow, I'm so glad to be part of this group of wonderful people. 25k that's something to be proud of, let's keep this going till the end.


Amen to that Brother!!!







Wonderfully Stated!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> 25,000!! Awesome work CMSSC, Congrats to all










Good to see you Brother!!! 'Congrads'









Lt.Gen. GOODINK







Nice work 'Sir', Nice work!!! You lead us well...................


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> New fans will help, cutting the mesh out of the case helps too. The stock fans are running at 100% they are just low rpm fans. The Corsair coolers look great in this case and might be them over all most popular coolers in the Scout. As for OC'ing AMD we have a lot of Scouts that can help with that, I'm not one of them. If you had Intel, well that is easy for me. Could you run HWmonitor while gaming, load temps are what we are after. But I'd say after you get a new cooler and a fans your temps will be in check.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so i went ahead and put some heavy gameplay down on my rig.. About 2 hours of bf3 and these were my recorded temperatures.
> 
> So, i was hoping you could clear something up for me. What is the difference between CPU temp and Core Cpu temps? which ones really matter? Because these readings on my Cpu cores are MUCH lower than the 61c on my CPU temp. i mean, my temps are still much higher than i would like..My pci-1 port was hovering at 59c. Could you recommend any good High CFM fans? also, would it be a possibility to mount my H80 in the front bays?
Click to expand...

CPU temp is the socket temp on the MB, core temps are from the CPU. Core temps is what matters for the most part, using a stock cooler that blows down on the socket might be the reason your socket temps are high. The pci temp, is the same thing as cpu temp, it's a sensor on the MBand I'm guessing it's just picking up temps from the heat the gpu, I'm sure it's fine, and more air might not drop the temp any depending on where the sensor is located. You might want to ask your MB club what others are seeing.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-990fx-owners-club
There are many great fans out there, what are you want from the fan? Just case fans or are you wanting a rad fan for the H80? Case fans don't need high static pressure, rad fans do. Are you wanting PWM fans? Do you want raw power or something quiet too? LED's or non LED's? 140mm or 120mm?


----------



## bit1der

Yeah this case worth 25000))


----------



## onda

Haven't gotten my H60, or new fans yet, but I did do some general cable management and a few mods, like covering the hard drive cage and PSU, painting DVD drive black and stealth mounting it. Before and after shots:



The DVD opens and closes with nircmd via a shortcut on my desktop, with a keyboard bind to ctrl+alt+numpad1 and ctrl+alt+numpad2, both bound to a macro key on my G110


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onda*
> 
> Haven't gotten my H60, or new fans yet, but I did do some general cable management and a few mods, like covering the hard drive cage and PSU, painting DVD drive black and stealth mounting it. Before and after shots:
> 
> 
> 
> The DVD opens and closes with nircmd via a shortcut on my desktop, with a keyboard bind to ctrl+alt+numpad1 and ctrl+alt+numpad2, both bound to a macro key on my G110


What did you use cover you psu and cables across the bottom??? Card, Acrylic, steel......

Very impressive stealth DVD and i like the whole look, good job welldone!!

Kungfu out


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onda*
> 
> Haven't gotten my H60, or new fans yet, but I did do some general cable management and a few mods, like covering the hard drive cage and PSU, painting DVD drive black and stealth mounting it. Before and after shots:


Welcome! Very nice work, I really like how you brought the PSU cover up to cover the bottom of the MB, I don't think I've seen this before









P.S. The DVD drive is a nice touch too.

Please copy and paste the code in this PHP into your signature block, then fill out this form to be added to the list

Code:

Code:



Code:


:gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:

Form:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ

Also please add your rig's to your sig by clicking on your user name and scroll to the bottom under Your Rigs


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Best Picture of the Month*
> Congratulations ReckNball!


HEY THX Goodink
I would like to start by thanking LMAO no real thx and keep up all the great scout mods .


----------



## ReckNball

So I'm going through the thread I'm like WOW you all r doing some killer work to the Storm Scout Case still i know when i got my first one the day it hit the market that this case would drive a lot of people to do something with it . Keep up all the killer Modding on the Scout here r some of my scouts I've done up .


----------



## onda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> What did you use cover you psu and cables across the bottom??? Card, Acrylic, steel......
> Very impressive stealth DVD and i like the whole look, good job welldone!!
> Kungfu out


Thanks








The cover is steel, spray painted black, it came out a bit crooked when I bent it, and it's a really tight fit (actually scratched one of my PCI covers) so I might trim it a bit later.


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onda*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cover is steel, spray painted black, it came out a bit crooked when I bent it, and it's a really tight fit (actually scratched one of my PCI covers) so I might trim it a bit later.


thanks, how thick was the steel and how did you bend it?
Kungfu out


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*


Can anyone help me, im after this type of mesh thats behind the side panel for an upgrade i want to do on my scout but cant find any,im in the UK so any help to find this grill would be a help thanks.

Kungfu out


----------



## onda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> thanks, how thick was the steel and how did you bend it?
> Kungfu out


TBH, it's just some metal I found in the store room at the work-shop in our high school. Honestly I'm not sure if it's steel at all, feels a lot like it though







. It's about 1mm thick and I bent it with something that looks like a cheaper version of one of these. 
It came out a bit crooked because the machine is pretty much free hand, and it has no indicators of angles or anything else for that matter. It's basically just a long side ways vice, so a vice might do just as well, as long as you don't damage the metal.


----------



## kungfuslug

Great thanks for advice, ill try a vice then..


----------



## onda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! Very nice work, I really like how you brought the PSU cover up to cover the bottom of the MB, I don't think I've seen this before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. The DVD drive is a nice touch too.
> Please copy and paste the code in this PHP into your signature block, then fill out this form to be added to the list
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:
> 
> Form:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ
> Also please add your rig's to your sig by clicking on your user name and scroll to the bottom under Your Rigs


Thanks







. I noticed that I filled in the form wrong though, I of course meant 1090 t, not 990 t. Sorry about that.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> So I'm going through the thread I'm like WOW you all r doing some killer work to the Storm Scout Case still i know when i got my first one the day it hit the market that this case would drive a lot of people to do something with it . Keep up all the killer Modding on the Scout here r some of my scouts I've done up .










What size tubing is that? All those Scouts look great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me, im after this type of mesh thats behind the side panel for an upgrade i want to do on my scout but cant find any,im in the UK so any help to find this grill would be a help thanks.
> 
> Kungfu out
Click to expand...

I think only UMZ can help with that, no one but him knows where that side panel came from








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onda*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! Very nice work, I really like how you brought the PSU cover up to cover the bottom of the MB, I don't think I've seen this before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. The DVD drive is a nice touch too.
> Please copy and paste the code in this PHP into your signature block, then fill out this form to be added to the list
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:
> 
> Form:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ
> Also please add your rig's to your sig by clicking on your user name and scroll to the bottom under Your Rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I noticed that I filled in the form wrong though, I of course meant 1090 t, not 990 t. Sorry about that.
Click to expand...

No problem, I'll fix it


----------



## tomterrific

Hi all,

So I've been running my rig in this case for over a year and a half now. Still happy, But!

I have an Asus P55 mb an was fooling around with my fans the other day. I turned on Q-Fan and voila the 2000 RPM blade master on my 212+ revved down to a hushed 800 rpm. Which was really nice. Except now I was picking up on some motor buzzing noises. After some testing I realized each of the case fans was contributing. So I want to replace them.

My MB has 2 3 pin headers (marked PWR fan and CHA fan 2). These are near my top exhaust fan and my front intake fan. There are also 2 4 pin headers - one occupied by the CPU fan and one near my rear exhaust fan. (CHA 2).

I want to use the MB headers because I can clean up my cable management by ditching the two molex strings from my modular PSU. Plus I get a little MB control too.

Currently leaning towards two cougar vortex 140s for the front and top, and a cougar 120 pwm for the rear exhaust. The metalcastr YouTube video suggests they're only a little louder than gentle typhoons, and I don't mind the whoosh of air, it's the slight mechanical buzz I want to eliminate. Plus hey, orange will look good haha!

Thoughts?


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:
Originally Posted by ReckNball View Post

So I'm going through the thread I'm like WOW you all r doing some killer work to the Storm Scout Case still i know when i got my first one the day it hit the market that this case would drive a lot of people to do something with it . Keep up all the killer Modding on the Scout here r some of my scouts I've done up .

What size tubing is that? All those Scouts look great!

Thank you very much and that tubing is http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_413_292&products_id=25908


----------



## GoodInk

Got a package from newegg today. I'm hoping this will breath some new life in to it.

The Corsair Accelerator 60GB SSD cache drive.









It comes with a nice brushed aluminum adapter










The install was easy, just mount the drive and install the software then restart. First thing I did was test it with HD Tune, I wasn't very happy at first but it kept getting better and better. I did six runs total.

This is 2 WD Black 1TB's in RAID 0


The First run with the SSD, needless to say I was scared after this.


Run 2, looking better still not great


Run 3 more of the same


Run 4


Run 5


Run 6, looks pretty much just like run 5 so I called it good. I wasn't sure if I liked what I was seeing.


So seeing the drop in it speeds I thought I better run something different to see whats going on. Knowing I was getting this drive I downloaded AS SSD and ran it before installing the SSD. Man this thing takes ages to run on a HDD.

HDD's only


With the SSD


This is now showing I'm taking a hit in my write speeds but getting a big bump in my reads. 4k's are up through the roof.

Now for a little real world use, I fired up Paint Shop Pro X4 and it took 15 second to open. Then closed it and tried again, 3 SECONDS!







So far using it I can tell programs open faster but I'm not seeing increased speeds from the inside the programs. So time will tell if it was worth the money. So far I'm liking it, now a boot time test from when the Windows boot logo to the log on screen Before the SSD it was 38 seconds, now it's at 19 seconds







Once in Windows, its just ready to go, no waiting for everything to load, I'm happy so far


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> So I've been running my rig in this case for over a year and a half now. Still happy, But!
> 
> I have an Asus P55 mb an was fooling around with my fans the other day. I turned on Q-Fan and voila the 2000 RPM blade master on my 212+ revved down to a hushed 800 rpm. Which was really nice. Except now I was picking up on some motor buzzing noises. After some testing I realized each of the case fans was contributing. So I want to replace them.
> 
> My MB has 2 3 pin headers (marked PWR fan and CHA fan 2). These are near my top exhaust fan and my front intake fan. There are also 2 4 pin headers - one occupied by the CPU fan and one near my rear exhaust fan. (CHA 2).
> 
> I want to use the MB headers because I can clean up my cable management by ditching the two molex strings from my modular PSU. Plus I get a little MB control too.
> 
> Currently leaning towards two cougar vortex 140s for the front and top, and a cougar 120 pwm for the rear exhaust. The metalcastr YouTube video suggests they're only a little louder than gentle typhoons, and I don't mind the whoosh of air, it's the slight mechanical buzz I want to eliminate. Plus hey, orange will look good haha!
> 
> Thoughts?


Welcome! You might want to try using Asus Fan Expert, it's part of the AI Suite. You can make custom fan profiles for your CPU. From what I've read they are great fans, some are having problems with them making noise in the top of cases but not all.

Please post a pic of your rig when you get a chance and do the following

Copy and paste the code in this PHP into your signature block, then fill out this form to be added to the list

Code:

Code:



Code:


:gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:

Form:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ReckNball View Post
> 
> So I'm going through the thread I'm like WOW you all r doing some killer work to the Storm Scout Case still i know when i got my first one the day it hit the market that this case would drive a lot of people to do something with it . Keep up all the killer Modding on the Scout here r some of my scouts I've done up .
> 
> What size tubing is that? All those Scouts look great!
> 
> Thank you very much and that tubing is http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_413_292&products_id=25908


Thanks, it looks so much bigger in that pic, must be the glow.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Coming soon to a scout near you...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Coming soon to a scout near you...


You need to hang one of these in there



Might hurt the eyes though


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! You might want to try using Asus Fan Expert, it's part of the AI Suite. You can make custom fan profiles for your CPU. From what I've read they are great fans, some are having problems with them making noise in the top of cases but not all.
> Please post a pic of your rig when you get a chance and do the following
> Copy and paste the code in this PHP into your signature block, then fill out this form to be added to the list
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:
> 
> Form:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ
> Thanks, it looks so much bigger in that pic, must be the glow.


Thanks GoodInk. Any alternative suggestions for top exhaust fan?


----------



## Robilar

This case is simply too useful to switch out. I'd like to try something new for a portable media PC but there literally isn't anything on the market with it's functionality (NZXT Vulcan which I also had but too small)

I'd love to get my hands on an Aerocool RS-4 but no availability in North America.


----------



## tomterrific

Also, how do you have that ssd set up to run - did you move your OS and apps over? I've been thinking about taking advantage of SRT if/when I upgrade to Ivy Bridge.

EDIT: just found the edit button. I haven't been on this board in a while...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! You might want to try using Asus Fan Expert, it's part of the AI Suite. You can make custom fan profiles for your CPU. From what I've read they are great fans, some are having problems with them making noise in the top of cases but not all.
> Please post a pic of your rig when you get a chance and do the following
> Copy and paste the code in this PHP into your signature block, then fill out this form to be added to the list
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:
> 
> Form:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ
> Thanks, it looks so much bigger in that pic, must be the glow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GoodInk. Any alternative suggestions for top exhaust fan?
Click to expand...

NZXT just came out with some new ones, and have read good things from mybadomen

They come in LED's too



http://www.overclock.net/t/1238349/tpu-nzxt-nzxt-announces-new-lineup-of-high-performance-fans


----------



## tomterrific

Pulled the trigger on 4 cougars and a 8 gb RAM kit. Woo!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Also, how do you have that ssd set up to run - did you move your OS and apps over? I've been thinking about taking advantage of SRT if/when I upgrade to Ivy Bridge.
> 
> EDIT: just found the edit button. I haven't been on this board in a while...


This SSD doesn't use SRT to work, you can use it on any socket, including AMD and as long as your drive is under 2TB's it will work, the best part you do not need to reinstall your OS.

Here is a good review of it




I think there are going to be a lot of Cougar fan here, maybe someone will make a orange and black Scout.


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> This SSD doesn't use SRT to work, you can use it on any socket, including AMD and as long as your drive is under 2TB's it will work, the best part you do not need to reinstall your OS.
> Here is a good review of it
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are going to be a lot of Cougar fan here, maybe someone will make a orange and black Scout.


Since the case won't be lit anymore, I'm already thinking of how to expose the new orange front fan! The issue is that my home is dusty so I'm hesitant to leave the intake filter less.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think there are going to be a lot of Cougar fan here, maybe someone will make a orange and black Scout.


That is what im actually aiming for a black and orange scout


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> This SSD doesn't use SRT to work, you can use it on any socket, including AMD and as long as your drive is under 2TB's it will work, the best part you do not need to reinstall your OS.
> Here is a good review of it
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are going to be a lot of Cougar fan here, maybe someone will make a orange and black Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the case won't be lit anymore, I'm already thinking of how to expose the new orange front fan! The issue is that my home is dusty so I'm hesitant to leave the intake filter less.
Click to expand...

Put the filters on the inside of the fan, the fan will get dusty but the case won't. Or these
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g/c223/s1024/list/p1/b166/DEMCi_Flex-Fan_Filters-DEMCi_Flex_Fan_Filters-Page1.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think there are going to be a lot of Cougar fan here, maybe someone will make a orange and black Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what im actually aiming for a black and orange scout
Click to expand...

Sounds yummy!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Got a package from newegg today. I'm hoping this will breath some new life in to it.
> The Corsair Accelerator 60GB SSD cache drive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a nice brushed aluminum adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The install was easy, just mount the drive and install the software then restart. First thing I did was test it with HD Tune, I wasn't very happy at first but it kept getting better and better. I did six runs total.
> This is 2 WD Black 1TB's in RAID 0
> 
> The First run with the SSD, needless to say I was scared after this.
> 
> Run 2, looking better still not great
> 
> Run 3 more of the same
> 
> Run 4
> 
> Run 5
> 
> Run 6, looks pretty much just like run 5 so I called it good. I wasn't sure if I liked what I was seeing.
> 
> So seeing the drop in it speeds I thought I better run something different to see whats going on. Knowing I was getting this drive I downloaded AS SSD and ran it before installing the SSD. Man this thing takes ages to run on a HDD.
> HDD's only
> 
> With the SSD
> 
> 
> 
> This is now showing I'm taking a hit in my write speeds but getting a big bump in my reads. 4k's are up through the roof.
> Now for a little real world use, I fired up Paint Shop Pro X4 and it took 15 second to open. Then closed it and tried again, 3 SECONDS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far using it I can tell programs open faster but I'm not seeing increased speeds from the inside the programs. So time will tell if it was worth the money. So far I'm liking it, now a boot time test from when the Windows boot logo to the log on screen Before the SSD it was 38 seconds, now it's at 19 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once in Windows, its just ready to go, no waiting for everything to load, I'm happy so far










Still very impressive for something that super-charges the cache for your HDD!!! Good one Lt.Gen.!!!! Rep's+









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> This SSD doesn't use SRT to work, you can use it on any socket, including AMD and as long as your drive is under 2TB's it will work, the best part you do not need to reinstall your OS.
> Here is a good review of it
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are going to be a lot of Cougar fan here, maybe someone will make a orange and black Scout.










This SSD is sounding a lot better to me every time I hear or read something about it. Keep us informed on your new
addition to your rig..







Sure look's like something I'm going to be getting soon. As long as the performance is there. I mean if it really doesn't
increase the reaction-time on most if not all apps.; then why bother....


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> This case is simply too useful to switch out. I'd like to try something new for a portable media PC but there literally isn't anything on the market with it's functionality (NZXT Vulcan which I also had but too small)
> I'd love to get my hands on an Aerocool RS-4 but no availability in North America.


Robilat, how did you get that second front intake fan in there?


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> This SSD doesn't use SRT to work, you can use it on any socket, including AMD and as long as your drive is under 2TB's it will work, the best part you do not need to reinstall your OS.
> Here is a good review of it
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are going to be a lot of Cougar fan here, maybe someone will make a orange and black Scout.


Just realized those are dedicated cache drives - for under $100!! :







:

I completely missed this development. Too late to return my RAM and get this instead! (I know they have different purposes.)

Time to start saving again...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Got a package from newegg today. I'm hoping this will breath some new life in to it.
> The Corsair Accelerator 60GB SSD cache drive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a nice brushed aluminum adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The install was easy, just mount the drive and install the software then restart. First thing I did was test it with HD Tune, I wasn't very happy at first but it kept getting better and better. I did six runs total.
> This is 2 WD Black 1TB's in RAID 0
> 
> The First run with the SSD, needless to say I was scared after this.
> 
> Run 2, looking better still not great
> 
> Run 3 more of the same
> 
> Run 4
> 
> Run 5
> 
> Run 6, looks pretty much just like run 5 so I called it good. I wasn't sure if I liked what I was seeing.
> 
> So seeing the drop in it speeds I thought I better run something different to see whats going on. Knowing I was getting this drive I downloaded AS SSD and ran it before installing the SSD. Man this thing takes ages to run on a HDD.
> HDD's only
> 
> With the SSD
> 
> 
> 
> This is now showing I'm taking a hit in my write speeds but getting a big bump in my reads. 4k's are up through the roof.
> Now for a little real world use, I fired up Paint Shop Pro X4 and it took 15 second to open. Then closed it and tried again, 3 SECONDS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far using it I can tell programs open faster but I'm not seeing increased speeds from the inside the programs. So time will tell if it was worth the money. So far I'm liking it, now a boot time test from when the Windows boot logo to the log on screen Before the SSD it was 38 seconds, now it's at 19 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once in Windows, its just ready to go, no waiting for everything to load, I'm happy so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still very impressive for something that super-charges the cache for your HDD!!! Good one Lt.Gen.!!!! Rep's+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> This SSD doesn't use SRT to work, you can use it on any socket, including AMD and as long as your drive is under 2TB's it will work, the best part you do not need to reinstall your OS.
> Here is a good review of it
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are going to be a lot of Cougar fan here, maybe someone will make a orange and black Scout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This SSD is sounding a lot better to me every time I hear or read something about it. Keep us informed on your new
> addition to your rig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure look's like something I'm going to be getting soon. As long as the performance is there. I mean if it really doesn't
> increase the reaction-time on most if not all apps.; then why bother....
Click to expand...

Firefox runs way faster, the the windows search in the start menu is about 1000 times faster almost instant, every program I open is sooo much faster to open. The PC is just really snappy now. I need to try it on some games. You know what I'm about to do, Skyrim is calling!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> This SSD doesn't use SRT to work, you can use it on any socket, including AMD and as long as your drive is under 2TB's it will work, the best part you do not need to reinstall your OS.
> Here is a good review of it
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are going to be a lot of Cougar fan here, maybe someone will make a orange and black Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized those are dedicated cache drives - for under $100!! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> I completely missed this development. Too late to return my RAM and get this instead! (I know they have different purposes.)
> 
> Time to start saving again...
Click to expand...

Start saving, the more this thing is used the faster things get.

BTW I'm getting closer to being done with my Lian Li, I got the side panel done. I cut it with a 45 degree bit on my router and I'm super happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## tomterrific

Are these write back cache drives? I'm a little concerned about that setup. From anandtech's review of SRT:
Quote:


> Maximized mode offers the greatest performance benefit, however it also comes at the greatest risk. There's obviously the chance that you lose power before the SSD cache is able to commit writes to your hard drive. The bigger issue is that if something happens to your SSD cache, there's a chance you could lose data. To make matters worse, if your SSD cache dies and it was caching a bootable volume, your system will no longer boot. I suspect this situation is a bit overly cautious on Intel's part, but that's the functionality of the current version of Intel's 10.5 drivers.


http://www.anandtech.com/show/4329/intel-z68-chipset-smart-response-technology-ssd-caching-review/2

Is this a legit concern?


----------



## GoodInk

Good find, and I don't know, this is using Dataplex from NVELO. Their website says Dataplex can do both write back and Write-Around, but I have no way of telling what mode it's running in. Maybe I better email them, there is an inter face software.


----------



## Anti!!

Why would you want a cache drive when you could just get a ssd for your OS?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Why would you want a cache drive when you could just get a ssd for your OS?


I don't want to have to reinstall everything, and I would not want my OS drive any smaller than 250GB, this was only $99. Plug this setup will be a HTPC/server soon.


----------



## tomterrific

Hmm, one more thing to add to the list of things to try out:

I currently have an ocz fatal1ty 550 w psu. It's mounted "upside down" - the fan is facing up and drawing air from inside the case, while the logo/branding is hidden. I'm thinking of flipping the psu since my desktop is now on a hardwood floor (it used to be on carpet) so now it can draw air from the bottom.

Advantages: finally get to expose the branding a bit. Reduce the negative air pressure a bit. Move the fixed bundle of wires closer to the wire management slot and away from the window.

Mixed: since I'm yanking the red led lights, the red led PSU would look a little strange. But now there will be no lights inside alas. But the red floor effect might be interesting.

Negatives: it might be a pain to replying all the modular cables upside down? I won't realize the psu isn't ventilating properly and it dies and shorts my rig out of spite?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You need to hang one of these in there
> 
> Might hurt the eyes though


yeah i'm getting a bit obsessed with case lighting huh







has a real nice glow when it's dark though! i just hope my dad finishes those rgb led's soon, he can be a bit of a time taker lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You need to hang one of these in there
> 
> Might hurt the eyes though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i'm getting a bit obsessed with case lighting huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has a real nice glow when it's dark though! i just hope my dad finishes those rgb led's soon, he can be a bit of a time taker lol
Click to expand...

I think we all are bit obsessed with our cases


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think we all are bit obsessed with our cases


indeeds







i still have a massive list of things i want to do with my scout, i mean i'm removing the rear fan grill over the weekend and mounting one of the H70's fans on the outside of the case so i can have the radiator a bit further back in my case, mainly so my motherboard vrm's are not getting blocked







been trialing 3.8ghz on my cpu and i want the vrm's to have air flowing over them


----------



## DireLeon2010

Ooooo! Shhhexxxy!


----------



## Anti!!

WHAT? WHERE? HOW MUCH? MINE!!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

New NZXT fans. GoodInk posted a link a couple of pages back. 5 colors. I'm liking the orange.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think we all are bit obsessed with our cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have a massive list of things i want to do with my scout, i mean i'm removing the rear fan grill over the weekend and mounting one of the H70's fans on the outside of the case so i can have the radiator a bit further back in my case, mainly so my motherboard vrm's are not getting blocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been trialing 3.8ghz on my cpu and i want the vrm's to have air flowing over them
Click to expand...

I was having the same problem with my RX120 mount the same way, plus it was killing my rear usb's too until did some modding and got a top fan back in there. You might want to try what helped my MB stay cool, have the H70 blowing out the back and the top fan as intake. The top fan supplies your H70 with cool air and blows cool air over your MB. Case fans tend to blow air more to the sides than straight out, kinda like a shotgun but more. But on the intake side it's sucks more from straight line instead of from the sides. I would still cut the back out, having to push through a rad and the honeycomb is murder on a fan. I'm really suprised more people don't have more problems like this using rear mounted rads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Ooooo! Shhhexxxy!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> New NZXT fans. GoodInk posted a link a couple of pages back. 5 colors. I'm liking the orange.


Those fans are really looking like a great case fan, and soo pretty. Good find on the pic DireLeon2010


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Those fans are really looking like a great case fan, and soo pretty. Good find on the pic DireLeon2010


Yeah, very nice looking. I really am wanting them now.hahahaha


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Those fans are really looking like a great case fan, and soo pretty. Good find on the pic DireLeon2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, very nice looking. I really am wanting them now.hahahaha
Click to expand...

Been wanting to do a fiery orange build forever. The closest I could find, until now, to the color I wanted was the AC Ryan Blackfire fans.



1 - These are impossible to find. I don't think they make them anymore.








2 - They were expensive when you did find them.
3 - They weren't the best quality, they just looked really cool. (when they did work)

On another note. My second 120mm Cougar finally arrived. DHL this time. It took twice as long to get to me than the other two.







I wonder how these NZXT fans would look paired with the orange Cougars.


















http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106011

I wonder if thats the 8170 FX....?


----------



## Anti!!

Yeah, i was going for a white black theme, but My PSU has orange on it and i dont plan to swap it. lol Besides i really dig these fans.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Those fans are really looking like a great case fan, and soo pretty. Good find on the pic DireLeon2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, very nice looking. I really am wanting them now.hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been wanting to do a fiery orange build forever. The closest I could find, until now, to the color I wanted was the AC Ryan Blackfire fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - These are impossible to find. I don't think they make them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - They were expensive when you did find them.
> 3 - They weren't the best quality, they just looked really cool. (when they did work)
> 
> On another note. My second 120mm Cougar finally arrived. DHL this time. It took twice as long to get to me than the other two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how these NZXT fans would look paired with the orange Cougars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106011
> 
> I wonder if thats the 8170 FX....?
Click to expand...

Are you going to run it horizontally? If so let us know if you get the noise people on newegg are talking about.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Those fans are really looking like a great case fan, and soo pretty. Good find on the pic DireLeon2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, very nice looking. I really am wanting them now.hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been wanting to do a fiery orange build forever. The closest I could find, until now, to the color I wanted was the AC Ryan Blackfire fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - These are impossible to find. I don't think they make them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - They were expensive when you did find them.
> 3 - They weren't the best quality, they just looked really cool. (when they did work)
> 
> On another note. My second 120mm Cougar finally arrived. DHL this time. It took twice as long to get to me than the other two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how these NZXT fans would look paired with the orange Cougars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106011
> 
> I wonder if thats the 8170 FX....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to run it horizontally? If so let us know if you get the noise people on newegg are talking about.
Click to expand...

The 140mm Cougar I have up top is quiet as a mouse. No noise yet.


----------



## GoodInk

Good to here, thanks for the info


----------



## tomterrific

Update:

My 4 cougars and Ripjaw X RAM arrived.

3 hours 20 minutes later...

1) Stock fans all removed

2) PSU flipped over

3) Cables re-routed

4) Cougar Fans installed. Getting the front and heatsink fans in were the easiest. Getting the 120mm back fan using the rubber fasteners proved near impossible (they're much much shorter than the 140 mm fastners). I used the rubber fasteners to attach the clip for the Hyper 212+ to the other 120mm, but the clips looked a little loose, so I ended up using screws and the rubber pads provided by CM with the heatsink. The top was an adventure. Eventually I decided to insert the fasteners from the inside and pull up. Getting the ones inside the case were the pain.

The real issue: I didn't want to re-seat my heatsink so I left it in. Maneuvering around it was a pain.

5) Installed new RAM.

Initial reactions: seems quieter - because 3 of the 4 fans can be regulated, the machine actually sounds like a wind gust at start-up before all 3 fans slow down.

I had to unplug the top exhaust pronto because the clip on the 8 pin cpu power cable extension is sticking into the fan a bit, so I get a hideous rattle. Will try to file that down. For now the top exhaust is off.

Temps seem good. It's idling at 29-31 now, rather than 25-27. I wonder if that's the top exhaust being off, or the blademaster was better for the heatsink. I'll get back to you on this. I was seeing some absurd low numbers on load (using FAH)- like 49-50. After running it a while, I'm seeing a more expected 54-56.

The RAM has been a bit troublesome. My Sig RAM defaulted to 1333 9-9-9-24. By either enabling XMP profile or manually setting 1600, the timings would shift to 8-8-8-24. The Ripjaws default to some bizarre number just over 1600 and 11-11-11-24. If I manually set the DRAM frequency to 1600 rather than auto, I get some kind of voltage warning. So for now I'm set to XMP. That gets me 1600 9-9-9-24-128. That last number (tRFC) seems to be a little high...

Pictures forthcoming once I get the top fan working.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Firefox runs way faster, the the windows search in the start menu is about 1000 times faster almost instant, every program I open is sooo much faster to open. The PC is just really snappy now. I need to try it on some games. You know what I'm about to do, Skyrim is calling!
> Start saving, the more this thing is used the faster things get.
> BTW I'm getting closer to being done with my Lian Li, I got the side panel done. I cut it with a 45 degree bit on my router and I'm super happy with the way it turned out.


Nice Brother!!! You really do good work!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Update:
> 
> My 4 cougars and Ripjaw X RAM arrived.
> 
> 3 hours 20 minutes later...
> 
> 1) Stock fans all removed
> 
> 2) PSU flipped over
> 
> 3) Cables re-routed
> 
> 4) Cougar Fans installed. Getting the front and heatsink fans in were the easiest. Getting the 120mm back fan using the rubber fasteners proved near impossible (they're much much shorter than the 140 mm fastners). I used the rubber fasteners to attach the clip for the Hyper 212+ to the other 120mm, but the clips looked a little loose, so I ended up using screws and the rubber pads provided by CM with the heatsink. The top was an adventure. Eventually I decided to insert the fasteners from the inside and pull up. Getting the ones inside the case were the pain.
> 
> The real issue: I didn't want to re-seat my heatsink so I left it in. Maneuvering around it was a pain.
> 
> 5) Installed new RAM.
> 
> Initial reactions: seems quieter - because 3 of the 4 fans can be regulated, the machine actually sounds like a wind gust at start-up before all 3 fans slow down.
> 
> I had to unplug the top exhaust pronto because the clip on the 8 pin cpu power cable extension is sticking into the fan a bit, so I get a hideous rattle. Will try to file that down. For now the top exhaust is off.
> 
> Temps seem good. It's idling at 29-31 now, rather than 25-27. I wonder if that's the top exhaust being off, or the blademaster was better for the heatsink. I'll get back to you on this. I was seeing some absurd low numbers on load (using FAH)- like 49-50. After running it a while, I'm seeing a more expected 54-56.
> 
> The RAM has been a bit troublesome. My Sig RAM defaulted to 1333 9-9-9-24. By either enabling XMP profile or manually setting 1600, the timings would shift to 8-8-8-24. The Ripjaws default to some bizarre number just over 1600 and 11-11-11-24. If I manually set the DRAM frequency to 1600 rather than auto, I get some kind of voltage warning. So for now I'm set to XMP. That gets me 1600 9-9-9-24-128. That last number (tRFC) seems to be a little high...
> 
> Pictures forthcoming once I get the top fan working.


*PICS!!!*

That is normal for any ram that is running at 1600 but the XMP should default to the rated spec's. 1600 is a stock OC rating on 1333 ram. Just like the old days 800 ram was the default setting on ram, anything higher, you had to set it up in the bios to get the rated speeds and timings. Just go in the the bios and set everything to the rated setting including voltage. If you have an OC on your CPU you might have to set the IMC manually to make it stable or to keep the voltage down. With 1156 the IMC (integrated memory controller) is on the cpu because there is no north bridge anymore, the more ram and the faster the ram, the higher you need the IMC. Just like any MB they tend to default at a higher voltage than what is needed to be on the safe side for stability. The higher the voltage in the IMC the more heat you will create with the CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Firefox runs way faster, the the windows search in the start menu is about 1000 times faster almost instant, every program I open is sooo much faster to open. The PC is just really snappy now. I need to try it on some games. You know what I'm about to do, Skyrim is calling!
> Start saving, the more this thing is used the faster things get.
> BTW I'm getting closer to being done with my Lian Li, I got the side panel done. I cut it with a 45 degree bit on my router and I'm super happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Brother!!! You really do good work!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Brother! The cut on the side panel was not an easy thing. Using the 45 degree bit shows everything on the cut. You have to make sure you are cutting at the same speed and with the same pressure or you will get a different cut. I was going to paint the inside of the case, but with the red LED's mounted, I'm not use if I will. It looks so nice in there now, almost like a candy red.


----------



## ReckNball

Sry to post this Mod over but just came buy this pic on 1 of my flash drives forgot all about it .


----------



## kungfuslug

UPDATE
So where to start, ive been a busy lad putting a few ideas foe my mod and came up with this.
Bought some grill, gold i know but nothing i can spray.
All cut with my trusty dremel.took me two attempts to shape

























All i need to do now is cut some steel to mount two 140mm coolmaster fans on the front adn cover with 3M di-noc before mounting my new front grill.

Will keep you updated

Kungfu out


----------



## kungfuslug

Was bored waiting for the steel so did this

















3M Di-noc is the best

Kungfu out


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.suntekpc.com/htm-2/fn-uv-v-8025s-oror-vantec-ultraviolet-uv-light-reflected-fan-spectrum-lite-it-up-sp8025uv-or-by-vantec.htm

....uh-yup, I reckon that's what the hornets nest sound was coming from.

Had two of these ziptied to my 5770







Damn! These are little beasts! Problem is, the Rosewills I got to replace them aren't doing the job







Might have to go back to the Vantecs. I bought them 10 years ago and they're still blowing everything away


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> UPDATE
> So where to start, ive been a busy lad putting a few ideas foe my mod and came up with this.
> Bought some grill, gold i know but nothing i can spray.
> All cut with my trusty dremel.took me two attempts to shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i need to do now is cut some steel to mount two 140mm coolmaster fans on the front adn cover with 3M di-noc before mounting my new front grill.
> 
> Will keep you updated
> 
> Kungfu out


Talk about a cliff hanger! I want to see this finished


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> UPDATE
> So where to start, ive been a busy lad putting a few ideas foe my mod and came up with this.
> Bought some grill, gold i know but nothing i can spray.
> All cut with my trusty dremel.took me two attempts to shape
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i need to do now is cut some steel to mount two 140mm coolmaster fans on the front adn cover with 3M di-noc before mounting my new front grill.
> Will keep you updated
> Kungfu out


Very







idea.. Can't wait to see were you bring this!!! Good job KungFuslug.....


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> UPDATE
> So where to start, ive been a busy lad putting a few ideas foe my mod and came up with this.
> Bought some grill, gold i know but nothing i can spray.
> All cut with my trusty dremel.took me two attempts to shape
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i need to do now is cut some steel to mount two 140mm coolmaster fans on the front adn cover with 3M di-noc before mounting my new front grill.
> Will keep you updated
> Kungfu out


Very







idea.. Can't wait to see were you bring this!!! Good job KungFuslug.....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> Sry to post this Mod over but just came buy this pic on 1 of my flash drives forgot all about it .


I like this pic a lot.... U can really see whats going on inside there!!!









SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST SCOUTS.......







DON"T ASK!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Why the double post Rogue?


----------



## tomterrific

UPDATE: Added a before picture!

OK folks. Top exhaust problem solved. I used a flat head screw driver to give the pin connector an extra shove to get it to click in place. However the clip still extended a little above the motherboard and into the fan. So I once again conceded to practicality and abused my poor little fingers by shoving it into tight spaces and managed to yank the rubber fasteners, and then screwed the fan in from the outside of the case. I got it nice and secure which hugs the fan to the top of the case just enough to avoid the plug pin. However, that may not have been the result I was looking for. More on that later... now for PICS!

The new parts (not pictured: 1) Pioneer BDR 207DBK and 2) 8 pin 12V CPU power cable extension, already installed last weekend):










Before (check out that hideous CPU power cable placement!):










All done!










As you can see, the sata and sata power cables are kinda shoved into the HD bay. There's really nothing else I can do with them. Too stiff to put elsewhere.

Close up:


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Why the double post Rogue?


2:50am here....







Half asleep.... fell







while typing... Like said,







Don't ask!!!!

Anyway... Check this out you all!!! I thought this was a pritty good O.C.!!!!
I 'm just trying to keep her stable after either after 10 mins of stress testing or game play!!!!







need to
do a little more tweeking!!!







look at that voltage!!!







crazzzzyyyy







This is 1000Mhz higher then factory default: 3.6Ghz to 4.6Ghz


----------



## tomterrific

Some thoughts on the vortexes:

When I had three running (the 120mm CPU and rear exhaust fans + 140mm front intake), all I could really hear was the sound of air being moved. Think the sound of your HVAC system late at night when everything's quiet. The motherboard regulates all three down to run around 850-900 rpm at idle. At load the CPU fan will accelerate up to 1500 rpm. You can hear a subtle difference when that happens, but not a whole lot.

Then I got the top fan plugged in. I have it plugged in to a fixed voltage 3 pin header. Speedfan says it's running at 1300 rpm. *Now* I can hear air, loudly. There's also the sound of a motor humming. It's low, but it definitely eliminates the pleasant "sound of air moving" effect of just three fans.

At first glance it seems that having the exhaust on improves temps about a 1-2 degrees at idle, and 1-3 degrees at load.

I'm contemplating one possible alteration to see what (if any) effect it has: currently the fans are all plugged into their proximate header. However, I'm thinking of either a) using the voltage regulator plug they supplied with the 140mm fans on the top exhaust to see if that helps, or b) swap headers with the front intake. The front intake is mounted vertical, and pulling air through 3 grills (outer mesh, plastic grill of the front panel, case cage itself) + foam filter. I figure running it fixed at 1300 rpm can't hurt. The downside to this plan is that I installed the fans with the power cords wrapped around the outside so as to shorten them to no more than the length needed to reach the header; this means the top fan wire won't be as neatly routed 

Ah Damn. As I type this, I'm hearing a faint rattle. Sounds like the top fan may be touching the 8 pin CPU cord's clip again...

UPDATE: Nope, that's the PSU Fan. It's started doing that from time to time now that it's upside down and pulling air from the bottom...

UPDATE 2: After about an hour of running FAH on the CPU and GPU, CoreTemp is reporting Max Temps of 55/57/57/58 on my cores, although they're generally sitting a little below that. That's a minor upgrade. I wonder if that will hold when I slow down the top exhaust. For comparison, my GPU is chugging along at 67, only because the system refuses to increase the GPU fan speed above 2200 rpm (which is only 55%). It would probably run a little hotter if I were to do something that used all my GPU RAM rather than only 572 MB of it.

Overall, pleased so far. Displeased my my PSU though. It's not a steady rattle either. It's more of a syncopated rhythm.


----------



## Lagpirate

Quote:


> CPU temp is the socket temp on the MB, core temps are from the CPU. Core temps is what matters for the most part, using a stock cooler that blows down on the socket might be the reason your socket temps are high. The pci temp, is the same thing as cpu temp, it's a sensor on the MBand I'm guessing it's just picking up temps from the heat the gpu, I'm sure it's fine, and more air might not drop the temp any depending on where the sensor is located. You might want to ask your MB club what others are seeing.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-990fx-owners-club
> There are many great fans out there, what are you want from the fan? Just case fans or are you wanting a rad fan for the H80? Case fans don't need high static pressure, rad fans do. Are you wanting PWM fans? Do you want raw power or something quiet too? LED's or non LED's? 140mm or 120mm?


Sorry i haven't responded in a couple days, work has been kinda crazy. I'm more leaning towards power over noise reduction. I know that i will have to switch out the 140 mm fan on the top of my case with a 120 if i'm wanting to mount the H80 on the rear exhaust port..But i really don't want to sacrifice the 140mm on top if i don't have too. Is there anyway that i could mount the H80 anywhere else? is there anyway i could mount the h80 in the front cd drive bays?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU temp is the socket temp on the MB, core temps are from the CPU. Core temps is what matters for the most part, using a stock cooler that blows down on the socket might be the reason your socket temps are high. The pci temp, is the same thing as cpu temp, it's a sensor on the MBand I'm guessing it's just picking up temps from the heat the gpu, I'm sure it's fine, and more air might not drop the temp any depending on where the sensor is located. You might want to ask your MB club what others are seeing.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-990fx-owners-club
> There are many great fans out there, what are you want from the fan? Just case fans or are you wanting a rad fan for the H80? Case fans don't need high static pressure, rad fans do. Are you wanting PWM fans? Do you want raw power or something quiet too? LED's or non LED's? 140mm or 120mm?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i haven't responded in a couple days, work has been kinda crazy. I'm more leaning towards power over noise reduction. I know that i will have to switch out the 140 mm fan on the top of my case with a 120 if i'm wanting to mount the H80 on the rear exhaust port..But i really don't want to sacrifice the 140mm on top if i don't have too. Is there anyway that i could mount the H80 anywhere else? is there anyway i could mount the h80 in the front cd drive bays?
Click to expand...

Check it out. My whole Rig is being tested so the 5.25 bays is were I installed it!








Right now I'm in the process of making a housing for all four fans and H80 rad to sit in there secure...








We'll see what happens!!!


----------



## Lagpirate

That's definitely sick man!







let me know how everything works out, i might end up mounting it the same way you did.


----------



## kungfuslug

thoughs fans look the great, do all the fans link by molex and could i see a pic of the cable management plz.also what are your temps now??

Kungfu out


----------



## kungfuslug

sorry when i say cable management i mean the mess behind the rear side plate lol, just like most of our rigs(hide the mess) haha


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> thoughs fans look the great, do all the fans link by molex and could i see a pic of the cable management plz.also what are your temps now??
> Kungfu out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> sorry when i say cable management i mean the mess behind the rear side plate lol, just like most of our rigs(hide the mess) haha


Hey 'KungFu'.. are you asking me sir??? Well if you are. These pics I'm posting is temps registered before and after I overclocked and stress the CPU... Let me make note that my office temps were in the 77-79F% range.. which brought up my temps.. I was also running 2 stress test's at the same time!!!














LOL, don't mind my messy house.. She'll be all straightened out in a few weeks!








We are going under







re-construction<<< (modding)








next week...








( No, only the 2 front fans are on molex connections)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Added a before picture!
> 
> OK folks. Top exhaust problem solved. I used a flat head screw driver to give the pin connector an extra shove to get it to click in place. However the clip still extended a little above the motherboard and into the fan. So I once again conceded to practicality and abused my poor little fingers by shoving it into tight spaces and managed to yank the rubber fasteners, and then screwed the fan in from the outside of the case. I got it nice and secure which hugs the fan to the top of the case just enough to avoid the plug pin. However, that may not have been the result I was looking for. More on that later... now for PICS!
> 
> The new parts (not pictured: 1) Pioneer BDR 207DBK and 2) 8 pin 12V CPU power cable extension, already installed last weekend):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before (check out that hideous CPU power cable placement!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the sata and sata power cables are kinda shoved into the HD bay. There's really nothing else I can do with them. Too stiff to put elsewhere.
> 
> Close up:


I'm not digging the shade of orange on the Cougar fans, if I ever get them I'd get the black ones. Thanks for the pics and impressions!

BTW You could make a HDD cage cover out of just about anything. Just cut it so it fits from pushing it in. Some have them being held in place from the HDD rails, some from the top and bottom of the cage.


----------



## Kaneda13

It's MOD-urday! check out the link to see my newest mod, fitting a Unisink, EK-VGA block onto a EVGA GTX470 (click to see the build log)


----------



## Rogue1266

Well, I thought I was really pushing this chip to reach what I reached. But this post I'm putting up from another club on OCN..
I just had to re-post it... The numbers this guy reached just blew my socks off... No, he still hasn't responded to me quoting him &
asking him how he cooled this chip but his numbers are just staggering to me.... Here my CPU-Z I just reached the other night...

Now I'm still working on making this stable. I'm able do most task's but I just can't get it to stabilize on a stress-test after 5mins or play any game after 5-10mins into the game...







We'll get it!!!








Anyway, here is 'HobieCat's' post from the AMD Phenom II X 4 Deneb CPU owner's club... Just Amazing!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I might as well post this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 955 BE
> 
> C3
> 
> 6.75Ghz
> 
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826
> 
> 
> 
> 24h prime95 stable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> It's MOD-urday! check out the link to see my newest mod, fitting a Unisink, EK-VGA block onto a EVGA GTX470 (click to see the build log)


What's Up Kaneda!!! Very







work sir. Great modding....


----------



## Branish

How did he manage 6.7 Ghz? That's a really impressive OC.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> How did he manage 6.7 Ghz? That's a really impressive OC.


Hey Branish. Yeah, It's what I thought it was... an 'Extreme' OverClock!!!
Here, I'm posting 'HobieCat's' response to me......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Lol, go right ahead, I don't mind where you post it. And the chip is still alive and kicking. See below for the cooling info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely wasn't prime95 stable, I was just joking. I did that back in the summer at the August Ice overclocking event that OCN put on at Microcenter in Michigan.
> The processor was cooled with LN2 (Liquid Nitrogen) for that OC, so it was at approx. -190C. I was actually able to hit 6.875 Ghz with it, but the cpuz file got overwritten.


Still a highly amazing O.C.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> It's MOD-urday! check out the link to see my newest mod, fitting a Unisink, EK-VGA block onto a EVGA GTX470 (click to see the build log)


Great mod, looks almost as good as a full coverage block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Well, I thought I was really pushing this chip to reach what I reached. But this post I'm putting up from another club on OCN..
> I just had to re-post it... The numbers this guy reached just blew my socks off... No, he still hasn't responded to me quoting him &
> asking him how he cooled this chip but his numbers are just staggering to me.... Here my CPU-Z I just reached the other night...
> 
> Now I'm still working on making this stable. I'm able do most task's but I just can't get it to stabilize on a stress-test after 5mins or play any game after 5-10mins into the game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is 'HobieCat's' post from the AMD Phenom II X 4 Deneb CPU owner's club... Just Amazing!!!!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I might as well post this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 955 BE
> 
> C3
> 
> 6.75Ghz
> 
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826
> 
> 
> 
> 24h prime95 stable
Click to expand...

1.848V=sub zero cooling

It would be killer to be able to run like that 24/7


----------



## darkstar585

Well its good to see some awesome scouts since I have been away!









I myself have slipped into the seventh circle of hell with my rig currently









It all kicked off about a week ago when my motherboard decided to die completely on me (no boot..no post...just lights) but I caught a lucky break in the fact that the online supplier was only a 45min drive from Liverpool and they had agreed to do an exchange on the spot.

Picked up the new motherboard and decided to drive all the way back to my home town of Cambridge (other side of the country) to see the folks and spend some time studying before my finals in two weeks. Once I got settled I decided to rebuild my rig so i could begin studying, only to find this board is ALSO FAULTY and will not recognise my 7970 unless I have something in the second pcie slot and consistently freezes after 3 minutes even on stock clocks







. *ALL*of my uni work is on my rig and I have no way of accessing it currently and I cant afford the 4 hour drive back to SCAN Computers in Bolton until the 15th (three days before my exams).









I am so disappointed with gigabyte that I am refusing a direct like for like replacement and will never go with them ever again.

So I currently have two choices, either a non gigabyte Z68 or non gigabyteZ77? bearing in mind I have a 2600k and will have for the foreseeable future...what everyone's opinions of the boards in the links? anything in particular would you recommend?

Also I somehow blew my PSU up so I have now got a corsair HX750...but i am not so upset at that as my old psu was terrible









The only good news is I managed to spend 5 mins in my workshop at my parents today and made a new PSU cover out of a single sheet of acrylic that I heated and bent round. Decided to paint the inside surface of it black so the outside was still smooth a shiny like my hdd cover. I also created a window so you could see my psu logo.









here is a crappy phone shot..still got to pinstripe the edges of the paint in the window.


Is just a shame my rig is currently useless and can only produce fan noises and light the room red......


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Hey Branish. Yeah, It's what I thought it was... an 'Extreme' OverClock!!!
> Here, I'm posting 'HobieCat's' response to me......
> 
> Still a highly amazing O.C.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wondered if it was liquid nitrogen but didn't speculate since it said 24/7. I wonder how the computers on the Enterprise would be cooled if it was real?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well its good to see some awesome scouts since I have been away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I myself have slipped into the seventh circle of hell with my rig currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all kicked off about a week ago when my motherboard decided to die completely on me (no boot..no post...just lights) but I caught a lucky break in the fact that the online supplier was only a 45min drive from Liverpool and they had agreed to do an exchange on the spot.
> 
> Picked up the new motherboard and decided to drive all the way back to my home town of Cambridge (other side of the country) to see the folks and spend some time studying before my finals in two weeks. Once I got settled I decided to rebuild my rig so i could begin studying, only to find this board is ALSO FAULTY and will not recognise my 7970 unless I have something in the second pcie slot and consistently freezes after 3 minutes even on stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *ALL*of my uni work is on my rig and I have no way of accessing it currently and I cant afford the 4 hour drive back to SCAN Computers in Bolton until the 15th (three days before my exams).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so disappointed with gigabyte that I am refusing a direct like for like replacement and will never go with them ever again.
> 
> So I currently have two choices, either a non gigabyte Z68 or non gigabyteZ77? bearing in mind I have a 2600k and will have for the foreseeable future...what everyone's opinions of the boards in the links? anything in particular would you recommend?
> 
> Also I somehow blew my PSU up so I have now got a corsair HX750...but i am not so upset at that as my old psu was terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only good news is I managed to spend 5 mins in my workshop at my parents today and made a new PSU cover out of a single sheet of acrylic that I heated and bent round. Decided to paint the inside surface of it black so the outside was still smooth a shiny like my hdd cover. I also created a window so you could see my psu logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a crappy phone shot..still got to pinstripe the edges of the paint in the window.
> 
> 
> Is just a shame my rig is currently useless and can only produce fan noises and light the room red......


First off that sucks big time!

Second was it the PSU going out that killed the MB? If so you may have a bad CPU, it almost sounds like the PCI control on the CPU could be bad.

Third this website doesn't have a lot to choose from but from this website I would go with these
*BIG EDIT*
*Z77 IS OUT!*

I would go with a Z77 board in case your CPU is toast, then atleast you can upgrade to IB on the 28th this month.
*Asus Sabertooth Z77*

Pro:

Z77/future proof if you want to upgrade your CPU to IB
Thermal Armor/Radar
TUF Components (Choke, Cap. & MOSFET; Certified by Military-standard)
5 Year Warranty

Cons:

New and unproven
Looks for some
MB fans could make unwanted noise
No Wifi or Bluetooth

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-sabertooth-z77-intel-z77-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-displayport-hdmi-atx


*Asus P8Z77-V PRO*

Pros:

Z77/future proof if you want to upgrade your CPU to IB
Built in Wifi
Fan Xpert 2

Cons:

New and unproven

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-p8z77-v-pro-intel-z77-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-d-sub-%28vga%29-displayport-dvi-i-hdmi-atx


*Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z*

Pros:

Asus is rock solid
Bluetooth
Killer ROG looks
Fan Expert

Cons:

CS can suck if you ever have to use them, at least in the USA
Not a Gen 3 MB, doesn't have PCIe 3.0, not a big deal as GPU's will not have any bottlenecks for a long time. Slight chance IB may not run as good, very slight chance
Price
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-rog-maximus-iv-extreme-z-intel-z68-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-raid-sata-pcie-20-(x16)-e-atx


*Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3*

Pros:

Asus (I'm a fan boy, lol)
Gen3
Price
Bluetooth
Fan Expert

Cons:

Not in stock
CS can suck if you ever have to use them, at least in the USA
Large heat sinks around CPU, could have problems with some coolers
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-intel-z68-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-(x16)-d-sub-dvi-d-hdmi-


*ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3*

Pros:

Gen3
Price

Cons:

No Bluetooth
CS is hit or miss, good with RMA bad with trobleshooting (email only at least in the USA)
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asrock-z68-extreme4-gen3-intel-z68-s-1155-ddr3-sata-6gb-s-raid-sata-pcie-30-(x16)-graphics-on-board-


*MSI Z68A-G43 (G3)*

Pros:

Super Cheap
Gen3

Cons:

Limited SATA headers
Bad lay out with SATA headers (up facing under your long GPU)
Wimpy Heat sinks
Not a good OC'er
No Bluetooth
Could have cheaped out on other stuff

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi-z68a-g43-gen-3-intel-z68-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-(x16)-d-sub-(vga)-dvi-d-at


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I was having the same problem with my RX120 mount the same way, plus it was killing my rear usb's too until did some modding and got a top fan back in there. You might want to try what helped my MB stay cool, have the H70 blowing out the back and the top fan as intake. The top fan supplies your H70 with cool air and blows cool air over your MB. Case fans tend to blow air more to the sides than straight out, kinda like a shotgun but more. But on the intake side it's sucks more from straight line instead of from the sides. I would still cut the back out, having to push through a rad and the honeycomb is murder on a fan. I'm really suprised more people don't have more problems like this using rear mounted rads.


Y'see that's exactly how i setup my top fan the day i first installed my H70, and i had to swap over to the stock 120mm fan, the 140mm was too big ot fit in alongside the rad, with the idea being the top fan would then feed air straight to the intake on the H70







i did actually get as far as cutting the grill out, and setting up the fans and rad the way i said i was going to, but then i went to put the side panel back on.. a massive light bulb switched on and i realised that having a 120mm fan on the back of the case outside like that wasnt going to allow to me get the sidepanel on at all







so i put it back as i had it apart from having no rear fan grill >< once i feel adventurous enough i guess i'll try cut enough out of the lip on the sidepanel at the back of it off so that the 120mm fan housing fits, pain in the ass to be honest


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I was having the same problem with my RX120 mount the same way, plus it was killing my rear usb's too until did some modding and got a top fan back in there. You might want to try what helped my MB stay cool, have the H70 blowing out the back and the top fan as intake. The top fan supplies your H70 with cool air and blows cool air over your MB. Case fans tend to blow air more to the sides than straight out, kinda like a shotgun but more. But on the intake side it's sucks more from straight line instead of from the sides. I would still cut the back out, having to push through a rad and the honeycomb is murder on a fan. I'm really suprised more people don't have more problems like this using rear mounted rads.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'see that's exactly how i setup my top fan the day i first installed my H70, and i had to swap over to the stock 120mm fan, the 140mm was too big ot fit in alongside the rad, with the idea being the top fan would then feed air straight to the intake on the H70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did actually get as far as cutting the grill out, and setting up the fans and rad the way i said i was going to, but then i went to put the side panel back on.. a massive light bulb switched on and i realised that having a 120mm fan on the back of the case outside like that wasnt going to allow to me get the sidepanel on at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i put it back as i had it apart from having no rear fan grill >< once i feel adventurous enough i guess i'll try cut enough out of the lip on the sidepanel at the back of it off so that the 120mm fan housing fits, pain in the ass to be honest
Click to expand...

I should have thought of that, I had the same thing happen with the fan grill I put on the back. This part might help you fit that 140 up top. Drill out the fan holes so you can drop it a little to make room for it. Or is mounting the fan out the back going to make room for it.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well its good to see some awesome scouts since I have been away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I myself have slipped into the seventh circle of hell with my rig currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all kicked off about a week ago when my motherboard decided to die completely on me (no boot..no post...just lights) but I caught a lucky break in the fact that the online supplier was only a 45min drive from Liverpool and they had agreed to do an exchange on the spot.
> 
> Picked up the new motherboard and decided to drive all the way back to my home town of Cambridge (other side of the country) to see the folks and spend some time studying before my finals in two weeks. Once I got settled I decided to rebuild my rig so i could begin studying, only to find this board is ALSO FAULTY and will not recognise my 7970 unless I have something in the second pcie slot and consistently freezes after 3 minutes even on stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *ALL*of my uni work is on my rig and I have no way of accessing it currently and I cant afford the 4 hour drive back to SCAN Computers in Bolton until the 15th (three days before my exams).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so disappointed with gigabyte that I am refusing a direct like for like replacement and will never go with them ever again.
> 
> So I currently have two choices, either a non gigabyte Z68 or non gigabyteZ77? bearing in mind I have a 2600k and will have for the foreseeable future...what everyone's opinions of the boards in the links? anything in particular would you recommend?
> 
> Also I somehow blew my PSU up so I have now got a corsair HX750...but i am not so upset at that as my old psu was terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only good news is I managed to spend 5 mins in my workshop at my parents today and made a new PSU cover out of a single sheet of acrylic that I heated and bent round. Decided to paint the inside surface of it black so the outside was still smooth a shiny like my hdd cover. I also created a window so you could see my psu logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a crappy phone shot..still got to pinstripe the edges of the paint in the window.
> 
> 
> Is just a shame my rig is currently useless and can only produce fan noises and light the room red......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off that sucks big time!
> 
> Second was it the PSU going out that killed the MB? If so you may have a bad CPU, it almost sounds like the PCI control on the CPU could be bad.
> 
> Third this website doesn't have a lot to choose from but from this website I would go with these
> *BIG EDIT*
> *Z77 IS OUT!*
> 
> *Asus Sabertooth Z77*
> 
> Pro:
> 
> Z77/future proof if you want to upgrade your CPU to IB
> Thermal Armor/Radar
> TUF Components (Choke, Cap. & MOSFET; Certified by Military-standard)
> 5 Year Warranty
> 
> Cons:
> 
> New and unproven
> Looks for some
> MB fans could make unwanted noise
> No Wifi or Bluetooth
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-sabertooth-z77-intel-z77-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-displayport-hdmi-atx
> 
> 
> *Asus P8Z77-V PRO*
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Z77/future proof if you want to upgrade your CPU to IB
> Built in Wifi
> Fan Xpert 2
> 
> Cons:
> 
> New and unproven
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-p8z77-v-pro-intel-z77-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-d-sub-%28vga%29-displayport-dvi-i-hdmi-atx
> 
> 
> *Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z*
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Asus is rock solid
> Bluetooth
> Killer ROG looks
> Fan Expert
> 
> Cons:
> 
> CS can suck if you ever have to use them, at least in the USA
> Not a Gen 3 MB, doesn't have PCIe 3.0, not a big deal as GPU's will not have any bottlenecks for a long time. Slight chance IB may not run as good, very slight chance
> Price
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-rog-maximus-iv-extreme-z-intel-z68-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-raid-sata-pcie-20-(x16)-e-atx
> 
> 
> *Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3*
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Asus (I'm a fan boy, lol)
> Gen3
> Price
> Bluetooth
> Fan Expert
> 
> Cons:
> 
> Not in stock
> CS can suck if you ever have to use them, at least in the USA
> Large heat sinks around CPU, could have problems with some coolers
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-intel-z68-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-(x16)-d-sub-dvi-d-hdmi-
> 
> 
> *ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3*
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Gen3
> Price
> 
> Cons:
> 
> No Bluetooth
> CS is hit or miss, good with RMA bad with trobleshooting (email only at least in the USA)
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asrock-z68-extreme4-gen3-intel-z68-s-1155-ddr3-sata-6gb-s-raid-sata-pcie-30-(x16)-graphics-on-board-
> 
> 
> *MSI Z68A-G43 (G3)*
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Super Cheap
> Gen3
> 
> Cons:
> 
> Limited SATA headers
> Bad lay out with SATA headers (up facing under your long GPU)
> Wimpy Heat sinks
> Not a good OC'er
> No Bluetooth
> Could have cheaped out on other stuff
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi-z68a-g43-gen-3-intel-z68-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-(x16)-d-sub-(vga)-dvi-d-at
Click to expand...

*Z77 is on sale!*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627%20600093976%20600315497&IsNodeId=1&name=Intel%20Z75%2fZ77

Sorry to quote my self but didn't want darkstar585 to miss it if he already read my post.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Z77 is on sale!*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627%20600093976%20600315497&IsNodeId=1&name=Intel%20Z75%2fZ77
> Sorry to quote my self but didn't want darkstar585 to miss it if he already read my post.


Thanks GoodInk for all the info









I wasn't sure about the Z77 range as i thought some of them had less power phases then the Z68 range due to the reduced voltage from the die shrink?









Unfortunately I will be probably skipping ivy due to the cost of it....but I still like the possibly of a board that can accept ivy in case my situation changes in the future so I am still unsure lol.


----------



## Rogue1266

Intel system???







Not just yet for me







.... It's going to be a few months for me with that build.... Right now, which I have to pick up tomorrow!! This is what's going into my 'SCOUT'...

I figured this mobo to be the best choice for my pocket's.... Also, with all the reviews I've been reading of the boards I had picked out. This mobo seem to be the best choice!!!







Now I know some of you 'SCOUTS' have this motherboard... Please, if you read this post.. I would really like to read your opinion of this board...







So far, what I have been reading and hearing. It's a 'Winner'!!!









I'd like to wish all our CMSSC 'Scouts' to have a Blessed & wonderful Easter!!!








G-D Bless you all..

US Marine 'Scout' Sniper Team


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks Rogue and the same to you.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Intel system???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just yet for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... It's going to be a few months for me with that build.... Right now, which I have to pick up tomorrow!! This is what's going into my 'SCOUT'...
> 
> I figured this mobo to be the best choice for my pocket's.... Also, with all the reviews I've been reading of the boards I had picked out. This mobo seem to be the best choice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know some of you 'SCOUTS' have this motherboard... Please, if you read this post.. I would really like to read your opinion of this board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, what I have been reading and hearing. It's a 'Winner'!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to wish all our CMSSC 'Scouts' to have a Blessed & wonderful Easter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-D Bless you all..
> 
> US Marine 'Scout' Sniper Team


You won't regret it. I love the Sabertooth 990FX board. The thing is rock solid in both performance and construction. I swear I could toss mine down the stairs and it will still work. The five year warranty is amazing as well. I love the way it looks also. I just wish my cooler didn't cover the whole board.


----------



## Davayy

Thinking of removing my HDD bays, they're ugly, take up air flow and not needed for my ssd. 2 Questions:
1. Do you have to remove the hdd bays by dremel / drilling the rivets? Is there any other way?
2: Any places you have mounted a HDD that would work?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Thinking of removing my HDD bays, they're ugly, take up air flow and not needed for my ssd. 2 Questions:
> 1. Do you have to remove the hdd bays by dremel / drilling the rivets? Is there any other way?
> *Most use a drill and dremel*
> 2: Any places you have mounted a HDD that would work?
> *5.25" bays for most, I mounted mine to the bottom of the case,*


----------



## Anti!!

Im not liking how the z77s seems to be all @x4 on pci-e16 2.0...


----------



## Lagpirate

the asus 990 fx is definetly a sick motherboard dude! I have it in my rig and it is rock solid. However, my graphics card is running a little warm right now so my pci-1 port is getting a little warmer than i would like but everything is still stable and working flawlessly!







definetly would reccomend this board to anyone.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Im not liking how the z77s seems to be all @x4 on pci-e16 2.0...


You have 3.0 slots, it's not any different from Z68

Z77
PCI Express 3.0 x16 -- 2 (single @x16, dual @x8)
PCI Express 2.0 x16 -- 1 (@x4)

Z68
PCI Express 2.0 x16 -- 3 (x16, x8, x4)


----------



## Lettuceman

Hey how is watercooling with this case?

It doesn't seem well suited, it seems that there isn't a lot of space for a radiator. But I just wanted to see how easy it is to work around it before I get a new case


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Z77 selection looks to be crap, wheres the new ROG board, and why did gigabyte change from all black color scheme to nasty blue heatsinks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Hey how is watercooling with this case?
> It doesn't seem well suited, it seems that there isn't a lot of space for a radiator. But I just wanted to see how easy it is to work around it before I get a new case


Check post 25,000. If you cant get inspiration from that post, then you cant get it anywhere else


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Hey how is watercooling with this case?
> 
> It doesn't seem well suited, it seems that there isn't a lot of space for a radiator. But I just wanted to see how easy it is to work around it before I get a new case


It does take to water very nice with a little work. It's tight, but that is half the fun with this case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Z77 selection looks to be crap, wheres the new ROG board, and why did gigabyte change from all black color scheme to nasty blue heatsinks?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Hey how is watercooling with this case?
> It doesn't seem well suited, it seems that there isn't a lot of space for a radiator. But I just wanted to see how easy it is to work around it before I get a new case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check post 25,000. If you cant get inspiration from that post, then you cant get it anywhere else
Click to expand...

*Coming This May*
*to a Store Near You*
*Asus ROG Maximus V Formula*


Give them a month or two, and all the higher end ones will be out.


----------



## Lettuceman

Yea, dang it is really tight.

The only thing I'm really confused about is the radiator. Where are they placed?(hard to tell in the pics)


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> You won't regret it. I love the Sabertooth 990FX board. The thing is rock solid in both performance and construction. I swear I could toss mine down the stairs and it will still work. The five year warranty is amazing as well. I love the way it looks also. I just wish my cooler didn't cover the whole board.


Well, I knew you had one Branish..







I kept seeing it & I always wanted to ask how this board is.. Thanks
for the feed back.. Yeah, for all that I've been reading about the Sabertooth... Picked 6 times for the customer choice award at NewEgg. CPU magz. gave it it's golden power award.. Performance PC customer choice award, 4 times.... I mean I can go on & on...
Thank's Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> the asus 990 fx is definetly a sick motherboard dude! I have it in my rig and it is rock solid. However, my graphics card is running a little warm right now so my pci-1 port is getting a little warmer than i would like but everything is still stable and working flawlessly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definetly would reccomend this board to anyone.


Hey Thanks Lagpirate!!!!







As your generation say's ( SICK) << for good; My generation used the word (BAD) <<< for 'Good'!!!
( talk about confusing







people that don't use slang)
Yeah, thats what I really wanted to know is how durable this mobo is and how 'HOT' she can get... If the temps on her drop just as fast as they my rise... If you guy's ever seen any heat damage around any of the area's the heat may have been building on you.. Yada,Yada,Yada,







I figured the best people to ask are the people of my club.....








Thank's Lagpirate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It does take to water very nice with a little work. It's tight, but that is half the fun with this case.
> *Coming This May*
> *to a Store Near You*
> *Asus ROG Maximus V Formula*
> 
> Give them a month or two, and all the higher end ones will be out.


OK, that board is just 'SMOKIN'!!!!! Is that what I think they are??? Are those 'In-let' / 'Out-lets' for
watercooling on the heatsink next to the CPU socket??? Sweet!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Yea, dang it is really tight.
> 
> The only thing I'm really confused about is the radiator. Where are they placed?(hard to tell in the pics)


I put a RS240 upfront and a RX120 in the back. You can check my build log in my sig. I would say Putting the rad in the front was pretty easy, the RX didn't really fit in the back and I had to shoe horn it in there. The other option for most would be the top, you can keep your HDD cage and keep the normal air flow through the case. You can look through Shadow_Foxx's build long in his sig for top mounted. Let us know if you have anymore questions, there's not too many cases that you can watercool and keep mobile, but the Scout can pull it off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> You won't regret it. I love the Sabertooth 990FX board. The thing is rock solid in both performance and construction. I swear I could toss mine down the stairs and it will still work. The five year warranty is amazing as well. I love the way it looks also. I just wish my cooler didn't cover the whole board.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I knew you had one Branish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept seeing it & I always wanted to ask how this board is.. Thanks
> for the feed back.. Yeah, for all that I've been reading about the Sabertooth... Picked 6 times for the customer choice award at NewEgg. CPU magz. gave it it's golden power award.. Performance PC customer choice award, 4 times.... I mean I can go on & on...
> Thank's Branish
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> the asus 990 fx is definetly a sick motherboard dude! I have it in my rig and it is rock solid. However, my graphics card is running a little warm right now so my pci-1 port is getting a little warmer than i would like but everything is still stable and working flawlessly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definetly would reccomend this board to anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Thanks Lagpirate!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As your generation say's ( SICK) << for good; My generation used the word (BAD) <<< for 'Good'!!!
> ( talk about confusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people that don't use slang)
> Yeah, thats what I really wanted to know is how durable this mobo is and how 'HOT' she can get... If the temps on her drop just as fast as they my rise... If you guy's ever seen any heat damage around any of the area's the heat may have been building on you.. Yada,Yada,Yada,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured the best people to ask are the people of my club.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's Lagpirate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It does take to water very nice with a little work. It's tight, but that is half the fun with this case.
> *Coming This May*
> *to a Store Near You*
> *Asus ROG Maximus V Formula*
> 
> Give them a month or two, and all the higher end ones will be out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that board is just 'SMOKIN'!!!!! Is that what I think they are??? Are those 'In-let' / 'Out-lets' for
> watercooling on the heatsink next to the CPU socket??? Sweet!!!!
Click to expand...

Yes it is







Hopefully they rethink the fittings on it and just go with standard 1/4 G so you can put any fitting on there. I'm getting even if they don't, the WC fitting can be removed if you don't want to run water.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Z77 selection looks to be crap, wheres the new ROG board, and why did gigabyte change from all black color scheme to nasty blue heatsinks?
> Check post 25,000. If you cant get inspiration from that post, then you cant get it anywhere else


Maybe Gigabyte is going back to the old look. The board I had for my old Athlon chip had a blue colour scheme.


----------



## GoodInk

Gigabyte never did completely stop making the blue boards. They did have black heat sinks though.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627%2050001314%20600093976%20600158412&IsNodeId=1&name=Intel%20Z68


----------



## kungfuslug

UPDATE

SO this is my rig before








Inside, which is a bit of a mess and very dusty








And when i say dusty i mean!!
























I thought i was a clean person, think i need to have a shower before i start lol.
SO this a few modsi started with, cut the guard out for better airflow for now while i mod a sheet of steel to house 2x140mm fans but for now just this:








Cut the HHD bay out








Remounted a few HHD's with some rubber inner tube between the HHD and the case for vibration.








So from my previous post her is the side panel mod and i think i goes well
















Not finished but put it back together just for you guys and nothing to do with not having another computer to plaay with








this is my fav pic'c cos you can see all gear up close with out and reflections








still got some cable managment to do with but that will be done when i get to the end of the poject.

Kungfu out


----------



## GoodInk

Great mods! I'm really liking how you mounted the HDDs


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148441

Soooooooooooooo tempted!









or....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152181

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136769

I'd like the speed of the SSD but, I also need more space. Gorram flooding and higher prices!


----------



## GoodInk

I feel your pain, I've needed a new HDD for almost a year now. On the plus side, I've got rid of so much junk on my PC over this time.


----------



## Davayy

Get the hard drive, if you need the space.
I would wait for the 128gb ssd to come down a bit, say to £100/$120, it's totally worth it if you don't need the space, boot times are so fast.


----------



## Nortec

Got a very cool package in the post today











Ill post more pictures when ill put it on the scout


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I feel your pain, I've needed a new HDD for almost a year now. On the plus side, I've got rid of so much junk on my PC over this time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Get the hard drive, if you need the space.
> I would wait for the 128gb ssd to come down a bit, say to £100/$120, it's totally worth it if you don't need the space, boot times are so fast.


Yeah. I really want at least 120gb SSD. Then I'd be able to fit some games on it too. Why are they so expensive per gb anyway?

Now I just have to chose between a WD Blue or the Samsung F3. Or save up a little more for a WD Black.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Got a very cool package in the post today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill post more pictures when ill put it on the scout


The light from my Apollish fan hits mine and they almost fluoresce. Almost. Good fans so far.

I need to buy some more to replace my Rosewills. Half of them are starting to get a slight wobble.

Wobble = vibration. Vibration = noise.


----------



## Davayy

I would definetly recommend the m4 128GB, so reliable. They're only expensive due to the 'new' technology. It's alot like SD cards and usb sticks, think how expensive they are per GB. The prices are falling nicely though, the other week i saw a 256GB m4 for £200 when they would normally be about £250/£260. So the prices are dropping, and the capacities are getting bigger. Give it about 6 months and SSDs will become alot more affordable.


----------



## Lagpirate

Quote:


> Hey Thanks Lagpirate!!!! As your generation say's ( SICK) << for good; My generation used the word (BAD) <<< for 'Good'!!!
> ( talk about confusing people that don't use slang)
> Yeah, thats what I really wanted to know is how durable this mobo is and how 'HOT' she can get... If the temps on her drop just as fast as they my rise... If you guy's ever seen any heat damage around any of the area's the heat may have been building on you.. Yada,Yada,Yada, I figured the best people to ask are the people of my club.....
> Thank's Lagpirate


lol, yea slang these days is quite interesting...Lol. But like I said, the only place that i am seeing heat buildup is in the graphics card Pci-1 port. But those temps Cool off ALOT quicker than it takes to heat up(like 10 seconds.







) . Plus, I am running stock fans in my "SCOUT" with NO fans on the side panel. Im planning on mounting two there, but im not sure about which fans to go with....But after i get them there should be NO problems with My graphics port heating up!


----------



## darkstar585

Well guys, I have decided to give my scout a well deserved vacation for a few months. I Have decided to have a go at designing and building a test bench due to all the problems I have had recently + I fancied a bit of a change for a short while.

what do you think of my progress so far( again sorry for shoddy phone pics







)








I am about 70% complete, still got to paint a few extra layers (ran out of paint







) and figure out a way of covering the massive hole the wires run through with something more appealing.









Only took a few hours and required a few offcuts of wood and an old atx case rescued from the impending doom of the crusher









hope ya like? Any tips for improvement?


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Well guys, I have decided to give my scout a well deserved vacation for a few months. I Have decided to have a go at designing and building a test bench due to all the problems I have had recently + I fancied a bit of a change for a short while.
> what do you think of my progress so far( again sorry for shoddy phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about 70% complete, still got to paint a few extra layers (ran out of paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and figure out a way of covering the massive hole the wires run through with something more appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only took a few hours and required a few offcuts of wood and an old atx case rescued from the impending doom of the crusher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope ya like? Any tips for improvement?










That is Freeeeekkkkkin 'SWEET'!!!














I want one!!!!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Freeeeekkkkkin 'SWEET'!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one!!!!


thanks man







life is so much easier when you have access to everything especially when you go through components like I do









On a positive note I have fixed my motherboard







it was a bent cpu pin to blame....not sure it was me that did it or if it came supplied like that







but she's running like a champ atm


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life is so much easier when you have access to everything especially when you go through components like I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a positive note I have fixed my motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a bent cpu pin to blame....not sure it was me that did it or if it came supplied like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but she's running like a champ atm


That's what's great about having a work-bench / open working station. It's easier to get your sight's on everything going on with your system!!!







: Great work on the bench!!! Very








.............................................................................................







I'm not kidding..... I want one!
















I think you should make a thread on building your own working station!!! You have a good example...


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> I would definetly recommend the m4 128GB, so reliable. They're only expensive due to the 'new' technology. It's alot like SD cards and usb sticks, think how expensive they are per GB. The prices are falling nicely though, the other week i saw a 256GB m4 for £200 when they would normally be about £250/£260. So the prices are dropping, and the capacities are getting bigger. Give it about 6 months and SSDs will become alot more affordable.


I read somewhere that if prices get cheaper per gigabyte so is their quality. It was OCN, but cant remember where. I would like for them to drop in price also, but im scared to hear how much they fail.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Freeeeekkkkkin 'SWEET'!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life is so much easier when you have access to everything especially when you go through components like I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a positive note I have fixed my motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a bent cpu pin to blame....not sure it was me that did it or if it came supplied like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but she's running like a champ atm
Click to expand...

Glad to here you got it figured out. I like the bench setup too


----------



## Branish

Darkstar585, that's awesome news you got your computer running again. That test bench looks sweet. Now to find the gnomes that bent your CPU pin.


----------



## Lagpirate

Alright guys, i've REALLY been thinking about various cooling options for my scout. At first i just wanted to upgrade a few fans and whatnot, then i wanted to get a closed loop cooler (like an H80); But now I'm thinking that i want to take the plunge and go full water-cooling. I know that some of the scouts in here have water-cooling, so i was looking for some advice and maybe a little guidance on the components ill need and the mods i will have to make on my case in order to fit them. My budget is around 300 dollars, and i was hoping to be able to cool both my CPU and GPU. I was looking at some EK kits and they seem to be pretty good, But i am a complete noob at water-cooling so i honestly have no idea







, lol. I have an amd fx 8120 and an EVGA GTX 580sc, so the components have to work with those parts obviously. As far as mods go, i was thinking of removing the HDD cage and mounting the HDD and SDD in the 5.25 bays. Then i guess i would probably mount the radiator where the HDD cage used to be....Idk any pointers or abvice would be greatly appreciated. I would have asked in the water cooling forum but those people don't know the scout as well as you guys, and this case isn't really intended for water cooling so its not really an easy install.. lol


----------



## kungfuslug

Ok where to start, first of all you will prob need a 240mm radiator in the front as you are cooling your gfx and cpu, only prob is that there is cutting involed besides remove your HHD tray you will have to cut out a box section at the bottom of you 5.25 bay.Have a good look at goodlinks awsome wicked build. you also need a 120m radiator in the back.
Before you start though you should test your watercooling link so there are no leaks, better it leaks allover your workbench than your beloved scout.
Other things are, take your time measure twice cut once.
Another tip is, try to keep all the fans the same make and model as this will keep the airflow the same, you find that some people have different fan makes and speeds and you want a good balance.
Tidy your cables up too, keep them out of the way not to disturb the airflow.
As for the parts have a good look round, you will kow what you want when you see it.EK and swifttech are very good make and are very reliable.

Hope this will help you in your water scout.

Kungfu out


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Well guys, I have decided to give my scout a well deserved vacation for a few months. I Have decided to have a go at designing and building a test bench due to all the problems I have had recently + I fancied a bit of a change for a short while.
> what do you think of my progress so far( again sorry for shoddy phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about 70% complete, still got to paint a few extra layers (ran out of paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and figure out a way of covering the massive hole the wires run through with something more appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only took a few hours and required a few offcuts of wood and an old atx case rescued from the impending doom of the crusher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope ya like? Any tips for improvement?


this looks the mutts nuts, When will we get to see the work log of this beast, i would like the see pics from start to finish, what are the chances???

Kungfu out


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> That's what's great about having a work-bench / open working station. It's easier to get your sight's on everything going on with your system!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : Great work on the bench!!! Very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not kidding..... I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should make a thread on building your own working station!!! You have a good example...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Glad to here you got it figured out. I like the bench setup too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> this looks the mutts nuts, When will we get to see the work log of this beast, i would like the see pics from start to finish, what are the chances???
> Kungfu out


Thanks Guys

I wish I started a thread now, but unfortunately I never took any photos of the build process as I finished the thing from scratch in only a few hours









If I can pick up another old atx case I am sure I can build another one slightly different and photograph the progression


----------



## Nortec

Hey guys







*GoodInk* i just received my clear side panel window in the post today. It looks f*** Amazing! I love it!



Before:


After:



*I'd like to thank GoodInk again for everything and for all the tips he gave me. Thx m8!*









Oh and here is a picture of the VORTEX mounted in the drive bay:


----------



## Anti!!

Break out the rest of them drive bay tabs home skillet


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185&Tpk=22-152-185&nm_mc=EMC-GD040912&cm_mmc=EMC-GD040912-_-index-_-Item-_-22-152-185

+ $20 off with promo code. Hope these are still good drives. I've got a mighty itchy trigger finger.


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GoodInk* i just received my clear side panel window in the post today. It looks f*** Amazing! I love it!
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> *I'd like to thank GoodInk again for everything and for all the tips he gave me. Thx m8!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and here is a picture of the VORTEX mounted in the drive bay:


Where do i get one of those side panels or is a mod and how did you ount your vortex fan???

Kungfu out


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> Where do i get one of those side panels or is a mod and how did you ount your vortex fan???
> Kungfu out


The side panel is a mod done by GoodInk for me







The vortex is mounted on the floppy/card-reader drive bay.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185&Tpk=22-152-185&nm_mc=EMC-GD040912&cm_mmc=EMC-GD040912-_-index-_-Item-_-22-152-185
> + $20 off with promo code. Hope these are still good drives. I've got a mighty itchy trigger finger.


They used to make a seagate tb drive sata III for that price i thought.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Phenom-II-X4-960T-3-GHz-Quad-Core-Processor-/251038709284?_trksid=m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7667864385676620956

Good idea, or no?


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Phenom-II-X4-960T-3-GHz-Quad-Core-Processor-/251038709284?_trksid=m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7667864385676620956
> Good idea, or no?


Not unless you can get a pretty penny outta that 965. If you can sell that 965 for 80usd. I would say yes. As long as you over clock the mess outta that 960t.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I read somewhere that if prices get cheaper per gigabyte so is their quality. It was OCN, but cant remember where. I would like for them to drop in price also, but im scared to hear how much they fail.


I can't see why their quality would get worse, if anything newer parts will come out making their reliability alot better. Besides, an SSD is so much more reliable than an HDD. The quality, IMO, won't get worse due to the price/gb falling.


----------



## Anti!!

I dont think that way. Its just something i read.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> Alright guys, i've REALLY been thinking about various cooling options for my scout. At first i just wanted to upgrade a few fans and whatnot, then i wanted to get a closed loop cooler (like an H80); But now I'm thinking that i want to take the plunge and go full water-cooling. I know that some of the scouts in here have water-cooling, so i was looking for some advice and maybe a little guidance on the components ill need and the mods i will have to make on my case in order to fit them. My budget is around 300 dollars, and i was hoping to be able to cool both my CPU and GPU. I was looking at some EK kits and they seem to be pretty good, But i am a complete noob at water-cooling so i honestly have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , lol. I have an amd fx 8120 and an EVGA GTX 580sc, so the components have to work with those parts obviously. As far as mods go, i was thinking of removing the HDD cage and mounting the HDD and SDD in the 5.25 bays. Then i guess i would probably mount the radiator where the HDD cage used to be....Idk any pointers or abvice would be greatly appreciated. I would have asked in the water cooling forum but those people don't know the scout as well as you guys, and this case isn't really intended for water cooling so its not really an easy install.. lol


First off what are you wanting from going under water, looks, temps, quietness?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GoodInk* i just received my clear side panel window in the post today. It looks f*** Amazing! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd like to thank GoodInk again for everything and for all the tips he gave me. Thx m8!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and here is a picture of the VORTEX mounted in the drive bay:


I'm glad you like it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GoodInk* i just received my clear side panel window in the post today. It looks f*** Amazing! I love it!
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> *I'd like to thank GoodInk again for everything and for all the tips he gave me. Thx m8!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and here is a picture of the VORTEX mounted in the drive bay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do i get one of those side panels or is a mod and how did you ount your vortex fan???
> 
> Kungfu out
Click to expand...

Here is a how to on making a window, if you don't have the tools or don't want to make one your self for what ever reason send me a PM.

http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/240#post_6664852


----------



## DireLeon2010

Oh God! WTHeck did I just do? Now I'm going to have an extra X4 chip....sigh.


----------



## Evil262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GoodInk* i just received my clear side panel window in the post today. It looks f*** Amazing! I love it!


For that fan in the front...

Trim the edges of those drive bay slots so nothing is in front of the fan blades. It greatly reduces the noise levels. Did the same for a front mounted fan in my case.

Other than that, i like it! Good job scout.









Cpt. Evil out!


----------



## Evil262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Oh God! WTHeck did I just do? Now I'm going to have an extra X4 chip....sigh.


Sorry for double post.

Don't forget that those chips have a pretty high chance of unlocking to a X6! Pretty nice upgrade if you ask me! Good price too.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Oh God! WTHeck did I just do? Now I'm going to have an extra X4 chip....sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for double post.
> 
> Don't forget that those chips have a pretty high chance of unlocking to a X6! Pretty nice upgrade if you ask me! Good price too.
Click to expand...

Uh-yup!









I'll be happy with a Quad that's less power hungry, higher than 1333 with all 4 dimms and higher overclock potential.

If it unlocks to an X6 on top of that....I will dance a jig.









I guess I can rebuild the Falcon with the 965. heh.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> For that fan in the front...
> Trim the edges of those drive bay slots so nothing is in front of the fan blades. It greatly reduces the noise levels. Did the same for a front mounted fan in my case.
> Other than that, i like it! Good job scout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpt. Evil out!


Thx for the tip and the thumbs up Cpt Evil









The initial plan was to mount it with tie clips but i didn't have big ones so this is just a temporary mount...i ordered some tools and long tie clips to do the final mount...they should arrive in a couple of days i wont be using the drive bay slots at all.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Oh God! WTHeck did I just do? Now I'm going to have an extra X4 chip....sigh.


As 'Evil262' stated.. Those chips have a high chance of being unlocked... I almost went with this 960B.E. but
I really wanted the 975B.E. 'Because' of it's high overclocking potential..
Either way brother, you'll see once you get this chip into your Rig what she's made of & were you can take her...








Good Buy DireLeon... 'Congrads'!!!!!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GoodInk* i just received my clear side panel window in the post today. It looks f*** Amazing! I love it!
> After:


Nice work their bud... Those window mod's are a must!!!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


That looks Fantastic!!!







Now I know what my next project is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*


For some reason, the window mod never gets old. I get excited evertime it happens!







Very nice!

I did some cable management in the "back".









I also decided to upload a pic of the interior. Didn't look like I had done that since I upgraded my PSU and changed my GTS 450 for 2 GTX 460s. Sorry for the poor quality pics and the dirty case.









P.S. I'm making new PSU and HDD covers so thats why they are missing.


----------



## Branish

Looks great. Very clean cable management.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Hello fellow scouts









Its been a while since I posted here but i've been rather busy as of late.
My scout took a hit recently, a whole bunch of parts seemingly died overnight, must've been an angry ghost I guess









Anyway I decided to take this opportunity to upgrade a few things along the way so here's what I got:

Intel i7 2600k
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO GEN3
2 x 1TB Western Digital Caviar Green
Corsair H60
LG BH-10 Blu-Ray Drive
Cooler Master Sickleflow 120mm Red LED Fan
Corsair TX750M PSU



And heres it all setup with shiny new case stickers











The sickleflow fan is mounted in the spare 5.25 bays so that hot air isn't coming out the front into my face.


----------



## Branish

Looks great!


----------



## SneakyFox

Dear fellow Scout's

I'm selling my Scout and retiring from this forum. I have been a silent member, but I've been through all pages and have read almost all of them. Thank you for some good times and thank you for your dedication to the Scout case.
Thank you for sharing your fantastic mods.

This is my Scout

and


SneakyFox


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyFox*
> 
> Dear fellow Scout's
> I'm selling my Scout and retiring from this forum. I have been a silent member, but I've been through all pages and have read almost all of them. Thank you for some good times and thank you for your dedication to the Scout case.
> Thank you for sharing your fantastic mods.
> This is my Scout
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> SneakyFox


Buying a 'Scout', owning a 'Scout', Retiring a 'Scout', or selling your 'Scout'........ I'm going to say it again....








'Once a 'SCOUT'...... Always a 'SCOUT'!!!!








Your always Welcome here sir!!!!








Nice Rig by the way!!!!


----------



## Kaneda13

Ok, looking for some fan advice. I need 2 120mm case fans, they will replace the two on the front of my case now (these).

Requirements:

White fan blades (prefer black fan casing, but thats not a deal breaker)
NO LEDs
< 30 dba (running 2 x FBA12G12L1BX and don't want anything louder)
> 38.3 CFM (the listed output of the fan i'm using now)
Will be run on molex connectors (adapters ok)
< $20 per fan
must be 120x25mm to fit
Must be available for purchase (not interested in "in development" fans)


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Ok, looking for some fan advice. I need 2 120mm case fans, they will replace the two on the front of my case now (these).
> Requirements:
> White fan blades (prefer black fan casing, but thats not a deal breaker)
> NO LEDs
> < 30 dba (running 2 x FBA12G12L1BX and don't want anything louder)
> > 38.3 CFM (the listed output of the fan i'm using now)
> Will be run on molex connectors (adapters ok)
> < $20 per fan
> must be 120x25mm to fit
> Must be available for purchase (not interested in "in development" fans)


Are you interested in painting the fans at all? As if you are I would go with the Noctua NF-P12 or Scythe Gentle Typhoon's. Both are relatively easy to dismantle and paint if your wanted too.










EDIT: scratch that...new eggs out of stock on the scythe and the noctua is slightly over your budget.







I would still recommend them both though as they are awesome fans plus you may find them cheaper if you hunt for them.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Ok, looking for some fan advice. I need 2 120mm case fans, they will replace the two on the front of my case now (these).
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> White fan blades (prefer black fan casing, but thats not a deal breaker)
> NO LEDs
> < 30 dba (running 2 x FBA12G12L1BX and don't want anything louder)
> > 38.3 CFM (the listed output of the fan i'm using now)
> Will be run on molex connectors (adapters ok)
> < $20 per fan
> must be 120x25mm to fit
> Must be available for purchase (not interested in "in development" fans)


GELID Solutions FN-PX12-15
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426015


ARCTIC COOLING AF12PWM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186033


Nexus BASIC D12SL-12
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835610006


----------



## GoodInk

I got word back about the data loss on cache drives.

From Corsair

Hello,
Thank you for contacting Corsair. Write-back is inherent in hard drives and not the software. The cache drive is actually working already as a write back so you would not need to setup the Dataplex specifically for any of that since its already doing so automatically. The dataplex software we offer is actually very similar to SRT, and we offered it for people who don't have the Z68 chipset and have no access to SRT. As for losing information, if there was a power outage, the cache will retain the data, but you might lose the data that is being transferred between the two drives (though this amount of data is very small).

From NVelo

Corsairs current offering of dataplex only has write back mode caching. Should there be a power loss dataplex will come up at the next boot and do a data verification before booting into windows. If it was in the middle of a write at a power loss you would lose that information. The same is true for running windows without caching. If you would like to see a write-around type of Cache offering tell Corsair you would really like to have it.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I have loads of those AC F12's....avoid.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I have loads of those AC F12's....avoid.


Really, is it the think wires you don't like?


----------



## slim-95




----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Really, is it the think wires you don't like?


The wire couldnt strangle a mouse and they die quick,one lasted 2 months vertically before giving up the ghost


----------



## angry scout




----------



## angry scout

what do you guys think


----------



## angry scout




----------



## Shadow of Intent

^^ Nice work, very tidy


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GELID Solutions FN-PX12-15
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426015
> 
> 
> ARCTIC COOLING AF12PWM
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186033
> 
> 
> Nexus BASIC D12SL-12
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835610006


Good Fans!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work!!! Very clean!!! and Welcome to The 'CMSSC'!!!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> I did some cable management in the "back".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also decided to upload a pic of the interior. Didn't look like I had done that since I upgraded my PSU and changed my GTS 450 for 2 GTX 460s. Sorry for the poor quality pics and the dirty case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm making new PSU and HDD covers so thats why they are missing.


Very nice nitrous!!!!














Now, break out the 'DustBuster'!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> Hello fellow scouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a while since I posted here but i've been rather busy as of late.
> My scout took a hit recently, a whole bunch of parts seemingly died overnight, must've been an angry ghost I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I decided to take this opportunity to upgrade a few things along the way so here's what I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Intel i7 2600k
> ASUS P8Z68-V PRO GEN3
> 2 x 1TB Western Digital Caviar Green
> Corsair H60
> LG BH-10 Blu-Ray Drive
> Cooler Master Sickleflow 120mm Red LED Fan
> Corsair TX750M PSU
> 
> 
> 
> And heres it all setup with shiny new case stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sickleflow fan is mounted in the spare 5.25 bays so that hot air isn't coming out the front into my face.










stuff 'Shadow'!!!!







man, having your hardware dying like that sucks...







What can you do!!!
Well, it pushed you into a up-grade...


----------



## Nortec

Sup guys!
Anyone got any suggestions on red/orange led-strips?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Heh....never fails. After buying one off of Ebay, the Egg gets them back in stock.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103995


----------



## ModelersBrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Sup guys!
> Anyone got any suggestions on red/orange led-strips?


Over the last few months, a growing number of folks have been very happy with my offerings.

Most of all, I'd say check the LED count compared to the price. You'll find most offer up to 18 LED's to the foot for some relatively big money. 36 LED's per foot (3/inch) not only doubles the count, but gives a smoother, brighter, more vibrant look -and for less $!

On the orange note, the factories label the strips yellow or orange, but they are the same color and it's really more of a gold/amber to be accurate.

Also on the color note, I've had people asking me if my red is a 'dark red'. Well, if you want dark anything, you turn the lights off or dim them.

There seems to be a misunderstanding between pigment red and photon red. With light, you adds colors, with pigment you subtract. So (photon) Red+Green+Blue makes white pixels on your monitor. Add those same colors with pigments and you get a mucky brown.

White is the presence of all light frequencies, but the absence of all pigments. Whereas black is the absence of all light , it is the presence of all pigments. So you can't get a 'blood' red light, you can get a blood red pigment. And while there are different frequencies of red light, in manufacturing, it is much more limited by technology and market forces. So red led strip is red led strip, but red CCFL's or EL products will be a different red than each other by some degree. They are unlikely to match. That's the tech limitation. The market limitation is how much demand for how many colors can there be?

That being said, there are RGB led strips that can get some range of red going. (Sorry to pick on red, this is true for any colors available.) The tech limit on RGB strip is that they only come in 18 or less LED's/foot, they come in different types (some strips are consecutive red and green and blue leds and others are true RGB leds) and have a a big variety of controllers and options. For these reasons, primarily the low LED count, I don't carry them, but understand the versatility they provide. Once RGB strips are truly RGB and have 36 LED's to the foot, I'll stock them. But I digress.

With any led strips, I'd best describe them as 'lightsaber' color. That is, you have a central 'white' core with a strong color halo that falls off into obscurity.

Most importantly, look around and do the research. I was so disappointed with what's available for the price, I started my own company to get people the best prices and out there with the important computer accessories needed to get the job done. For more direct info, you'd have to pm me.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I'm thinking of doing one of two things with my SS:

1. Do a minor mod (Just paint mainly.) to a Mass Effect N7 theme. Problem with this being my mobo is black and blue, which doesn't go with the black, red and white I would use for the N7 idea.

2. Change my fans to blue LED fans and go with a black, blue and white theme. Anyone have any suggestions on cheap yet decent blue LED fans? The stock fans work decent for me, so I would like to keep the new fans at their performance level or better at less than $10 a fan. I don't see the point in spending $30 on a case fan. lol


----------



## GoodInk

*Welcome slim-95 and angry scout!*
Please take a min to fill out this form to get added to the members list and place this php code in your sig to pimp our club

Form:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ

Code:

Code:



Code:


:gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slim-95*


Very nice, but do you really need 2 fan controllers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Really, is it the think wires you don't like?
> 
> 
> 
> The wire couldnt strangle a mouse and they die quick,one lasted 2 months vertically before giving up the ghost
Click to expand...

Good to know, AC's of the past were great stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*


Very clean, what MB is that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Sup guys!
> Anyone got any suggestions on red/orange led-strips?
> 
> 
> 
> Over the last few months, a growing number of folks have been very happy with my offerings.
> 
> Most of all, I'd say check the LED count compared to the price. You'll find most offer up to 18 LED's to the foot for some relatively big money. 36 LED's per foot (3/inch) not only doubles the count, but gives a smoother, brighter, more vibrant look -and for less $!
> 
> On the orange note, the factories label the strips yellow or orange, but they are the same color and it's really more of a gold/amber to be accurate.
> 
> Also on the color note, I've had people asking me if my red is a 'dark red'. Well, if you want dark anything, you turn the lights off or dim them.
> 
> There seems to be a misunderstanding between pigment red and photon red. With light, you adds colors, with pigment you subtract. So (photon) Red+Green+Blue makes white pixels on your monitor. Add those same colors with pigments and you get a mucky brown.
> 
> White is the presence of all light frequencies, but the absence of all pigments. Whereas black is the absence of all light , it is the presence of all pigments. So you can't get a 'blood' red light, you can get a blood red pigment. And while there are different frequencies of red light, in manufacturing, it is much more limited by technology and market forces. So red led strip is red led strip, but red CCFL's or EL products will be I a different red than each other by some degree. They are unlikely to match. That's the tech limitation. The market limitation is how much demand for how many colors can there be?
> 
> That being said, there are RGB led strips that can get some range of red going. (Sorry to pick on red, this is true for any colors available.) The tech limit on RGB strip is that they only come in 18 or less LED's/foot, they come in different types (some strips are consecutive red and green and blue leds and others are true RGB leds) and have a a big variety of controllers and options. For these reasons, primarily the low LED count, I don't carry them, but understand the versatility they provide. Once RGB strips are truly RGB and have 36 LED's to the foot, I'll stock them. But I digress.
> 
> With any led strips, I'd best describe them as 'lightsaber' color. That is, you have a central 'white' core with a strong color halo that falls off into obscurity.
> 
> Most importantly, look around and do the research. I was so disappointed with what's available for the price, I started my own company to get people the best prices and out there with the important computer accessories needed to get the job done. For more direct info, you'd have to pm me.
Click to expand...

don't think I'll be buying lighting from anyone but you for now on.


----------



## slim-95

the reason why i got the 2 fan controllers on my case is that the nzxt sentry 2 did not work with my fans as it make that buzzing noise that only cost me £5 used in the UK and then got the nzxt sentry mesh as it works well with my fans that made no buzzing noise and i kept the nzxt sentry for temperature reasons.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slim-95*
> 
> the reason why i got the 2 fan controllers on my case is that the nzxt sentry 2 did not work with my fans as it make that buzzing noise that only cost me £5 used in the UK and then got the nzxt sentry mesh as it works well with my fans that made no buzzing noise and i kept the nzxt sentry for temperature reasons.










I can't even be bothered to add the temperature sensors onto my scythe kazemaster, I use hwmonitor and other software for the main components.

The final part for my rebuild arrived today:



all so I could listen to this properly


----------



## chino1974

Hi guys I'd like to join the Storm Scout Club my rig is pretty clean. I did a few small mods by ways of camo decals and flipping bottom front mesh screen so as the crosshair is showing. I've had my Scout for alil while now and do love it. Anyways here are some pics tell me what you think.

Before


After


----------



## angry scout

asus m4n78 the original


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Are you interested in painting the fans at all? As if you are I would go with the Noctua NF-P12 or Scythe Gentle Typhoon's. Both are relatively easy to dismantle and paint if your wanted too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: scratch that...new eggs out of stock on the scythe and the noctua is slightly over your budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would still recommend them both though as they are awesome fans plus you may find them cheaper if you hunt for them.


thanks for the idea, i've always been a fan of the Scythe Slipstreams (and i have 4 in the basement i've sleeved), so i gave it a try, i like it. second one in drying as i type...


----------



## Kylepdalton

Time for another update. I thought I would share with the club first to see if anyone has an interest in seeing this as a thread. I've been busy with rebuilding my Scout and doing some updates with it. I did however start a side project I've been wanting to do for a few months.

I started with about 50 of these addressable RGB Leds.


Then one of these Arduino Uno R3s. (Very fun to play with if you've ever had an interest in micro controllers)


Add them together with some strips of wood, velcro, 5V powersupply, and a few screws to hold it to the vesa mount on the monitor. Mix in some programming for the arduino and some processing code and I got this.









These videos just barely do this justice. This works with what ever is on the screen or screens depending on the code I'm running.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> After


*Welcome*!
Looks pretty clean for an external setup. Is that a Koolance pump controller?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Are you interested in painting the fans at all? As if you are I would go with the Noctua NF-P12 or Scythe Gentle Typhoon's. Both are relatively easy to dismantle and paint if your wanted too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: scratch that...new eggs out of stock on the scythe and the noctua is slightly over your budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would still recommend them both though as they are awesome fans plus you may find them cheaper if you hunt for them.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the idea, i've always been a fan of the Scythe Slipstreams (and i have 4 in the basement i've sleeved), so i gave it a try, i like it. second one in drying as i type...
Click to expand...

I'm going to be doing my GT 15's soon, if the weather is ever nice on a my days off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another update. I thought I would share with the club first to see if anyone has an interest in seeing this as a thread. I've been busy with rebuilding my Scout and doing some updates with it. I did however start a side project I've been wanting to do for a few months.
> 
> I started with about 50 of these addressable RGB Leds.
> 
> 
> Then one of these Arduino Uno R3s. (Very fun to play with if you've ever had an interest in micro controllers)
> 
> 
> Add them together with some strips of wood, velcro, 5V powersupply, and a few screws to hold it to the vesa mount on the monitor. Mix in some programming for the arduino and some processing code and I got this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These videos just barely do this justice. This works with what ever is on the screen or screens depending on the code I'm running.


Pretty cool


----------



## DireLeon2010

I've gotta say....I never heard of these guys. Well....I think I've HEARD them but, not OF them. That's some pretty intense guitar work there.









Question. And this'll probably make me sound like the NOOB I am.







How do I find out whether a board can handle a 140w chip or not? The specs on Newegg don't always say.

edit : derp Of course I find one after posting that....









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157305


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> thanks for the idea, i've always been a fan of the Scythe Slipstreams (and i have 4 in the basement i've sleeved), so i gave it a try, i like it. second one in drying as i type...


Looks awesome well done









I stumbled across some paint today that you may be interested in..


http://glowinc.com/detail.aspx?ID=26

Not sure what its like? But I am thinking of painting some decals onto my test bench with it


----------



## darkstar585

hey all

Been playing on my CAD software today as a break from the never ending exam studies.

here you go, enjoy










tried to keep it simple but let me know if you want anything added/changed.

storm logo.18.jpg 2015k .jpg file


----------



## slim-95

Ok Cm storm scout members. can anyone tell me the measurement of making a psu cover and hard drive cover in Centimetres and whats the easiest way to make them as i have limited tools and list me what stuff i need to make them


----------



## DireLeon2010

R.I.P. Dick Clark


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slim-95*
> 
> Ok Cm storm scout members. can anyone tell me the measurement of making a psu cover and hard drive cover in Centimetres and whats the easiest way to make them as i have limited tools and list me what stuff i need to make them


I'm curious as well. I can measure it myself, but it would be nice to get a rundown on some ideas and materials.


----------



## linkin93

*CoolerMaster Storm Scout "Stormtrooper"*

Hey everyone. Today, on a whim, I decided I was going to repaint my case. This mod will be in honour of my late grandfather who passed away last month. He always loved to tinker, invent, and create. He had a shed full of industrial strength hardware, including a lathe that you could probably make just about anything in the world on! Me and my dad like to talk about the things he made for us as children. I remember when he visited and made me a metal, medieval style sword-and-shield. When my dad and uncle were that age, they played with plastic army men and tanks. My grandad once saw them, and promptly went into his shed and constructed a panzer-styled tank made completely out of metal, rolling wheels, rotating gun barrel and all! He came out, dropped it on one of the plastic tanks and said "That's not a tank, this is a tank!"

Anyway, getting to the mod. I'm calling this "The Stormtrooper" - The theme being obvious. A star wars stormtrooper. The plan is to paint mostly everything white, with some black accents (PCI brackets, power/reset/front panel buttons, DVD drive, and the PC hardware itself)

Everything in this first post has been done today!

I started by going out and selecting my paint. Also picked up some sandpaper, to lightly sand down everything, I'm hoping it will help the paint stick better. I ran out of paint and also forgot to grab any acrylic clear paint sealer, so I'll be getting everything else I need tomorrow.



Got straight to work disassembling the case. Not the worst thing I've ever had to do, but it took a fair while. Here she is all bare, naked, and cleaned of dust.



I sanded a spot and spot tested the paint where no one would ever see it, just in case something happened.



At that point, my desk looked like this:



And my bed looked like this:



I decided to start with the right side panel, and I have also done the front mesh grills (not pictured)



Continuing on with the main chassis









I thought I'd save the best photo of the day for last


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slim-95*
> 
> Ok Cm storm scout members. can anyone tell me the measurement of making a psu cover and hard drive cover in Centimetres and whats the easiest way to make them as i have limited tools and list me what stuff i need to make them
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snip!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I'm curious as well. I can measure it myself, but it would be nice to get a rundown on some ideas and materials.


Well unfortunately i have retired my case temporarily so i cant give you measurements, but i can tell you that the PSU covers are not difficult to make even with limited tools.

I have made two covers for my case, one out of a sheet of steel cut and then folded by hand.


The other I created out of a piece of acrylic that i cut by hand and bent into shape using a heat gun.


Personally i would say using a thin piece of acrylic would be the easiest as that can be cut with just a ruler and a Stanley knife blade...if you don't have a heat gun you could possibly cut the cover into two sections, then glue it together at 90deg using specialist acrylic glue which can be found in model shops.

If you are careful with the acrylic not to scratch it you also have two options on how to paint it...you can either paint the top side with a plastic based paint for a matt finish. OR you can paint the underside like i did so you see the paint through the acrylic and the surface remains shiny.

One final pointer for acrylic is apply several coats of paint if you have lights on the bottom of your case..otherwise the light will shine through the paint and look bad.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> *CoolerMaster Storm Scout "Stormtrooper"*
> Hey everyone. Today, on a whim, I decided I was going to repaint my case. This mod will be in honour of my late grandfather who passed away last month. He always loved to tinker, invent, and create. He had a shed full of industrial strength hardware, including a lathe that you could probably make just about anything in the world on! Me and my dad like to talk about the things he made for us as children. I remember when he visited and made me a metal, medieval style sword-and-shield. When my dad and uncle were that age, they played with plastic army men and tanks. My grandad once saw them, and promptly went into his shed and constructed a panzer-styled tank made completely out of metal, rolling wheels, rotating gun barrel and all! He came out, dropped it on one of the plastic tanks and said "That's not a tank, this is a tank!"
> Anyway, getting to the mod. I'm calling this "The Stormtrooper" - The theme being obvious. A star wars stormtrooper. The plan is to paint mostly everything white, with some black accents (PCI brackets, power/reset/front panel buttons, DVD drive, and the PC hardware itself)
> Everything in this first post has been done today!
> I started by going out and selecting my paint. Also picked up some sandpaper, to lightly sand down everything, I'm hoping it will help the paint stick better. I ran out of paint and also forgot to grab any acrylic clear paint sealer, so I'll be getting everything else I need tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got straight to work disassembling the case. Not the worst thing I've ever had to do, but it took a fair while. Here she is all bare, naked, and cleaned of dust.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sanded a spot and spot tested the paint where no one would ever see it, just in case something happened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that point, my desk looked like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my bed looked like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I thought I'd save the best photo of the day for last


looks cool so far, did you take of the drive bay clips to paint it or did you live them in situ ?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> *CoolerMaster Storm Scout "Stormtrooper"*
> Hey everyone. Today, on a whim, I decided I was going to repaint my case. This mod will be in honour of my late grandfather who passed away last month. He always loved to tinker, invent, and create. He had a shed full of industrial strength hardware, including a lathe that you could probably make just about anything in the world on! Me and my dad like to talk about the things he made for us as children. I remember when he visited and made me a metal, medieval style sword-and-shield. When my dad and uncle were that age, they played with plastic army men and tanks. My grandad once saw them, and promptly went into his shed and constructed a panzer-styled tank made completely out of metal, rolling wheels, rotating gun barrel and all! He came out, dropped it on one of the plastic tanks and said "That's not a tank, this is a tank!"
> Anyway, getting to the mod. I'm calling this "The Stormtrooper" - The theme being obvious. A star wars stormtrooper. The plan is to paint mostly everything white, with some black accents (PCI brackets, power/reset/front panel buttons, DVD drive, and the PC hardware itself)
> Everything in this first post has been done today!
> I started by going out and selecting my paint. Also picked up some sandpaper, to lightly sand down everything, I'm hoping it will help the paint stick better. I ran out of paint and also forgot to grab any acrylic clear paint sealer, so I'll be getting everything else I need tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got straight to work disassembling the case. Not the worst thing I've ever had to do, but it took a fair while. Here she is all bare, naked, and cleaned of dust.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sanded a spot and spot tested the paint where no one would ever see it, just in case something happened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that point, my desk looked like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my bed looked like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I thought I'd save the best photo of the day for last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks cool so far, did you take of the drive bay clips to paint it or did you live them in situ ?
Click to expand...

Yeah I just painted right over them, I couldn't figure out or didn't have the tools to properly remove them. I would have preferred to leave them unpainted, though.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> *CoolerMaster Storm Scout "Stormtrooper"*
> Hey everyone. Today, on a whim, I decided I was going to repaint my case. This mod will be in honour of my late grandfather who passed away last month. He always loved to tinker, invent, and create. He had a shed full of industrial strength hardware, including a lathe that you could probably make just about anything in the world on! Me and my dad like to talk about the things he made for us as children. I remember when he visited and made me a metal, medieval style sword-and-shield. When my dad and uncle were that age, they played with plastic army men and tanks. My grandad once saw them, and promptly went into his shed and constructed a panzer-styled tank made completely out of metal, rolling wheels, rotating gun barrel and all! He came out, dropped it on one of the plastic tanks and said "That's not a tank, this is a tank!"
> Anyway, getting to the mod. I'm calling this "The Stormtrooper" - The theme being obvious. A star wars stormtrooper. The plan is to paint mostly everything white, with some black accents (PCI brackets, power/reset/front panel buttons, DVD drive, and the PC hardware itself)
> Everything in this first post has been done today!
> I started by going out and selecting my paint. Also picked up some sandpaper, to lightly sand down everything, I'm hoping it will help the paint stick better. I ran out of paint and also forgot to grab any acrylic clear paint sealer, so I'll be getting everything else I need tomorrow.
> 
> Got straight to work disassembling the case. Not the worst thing I've ever had to do, but it took a fair while. Here she is all bare, naked, and cleaned of dust.


I was thinking about doing the same thing about 30 minutes ago, actually. Happen to have 4 cans of white primer sitting on a shelf. Was thinking of leaving the inside black with white accents, and leaving the front mesh black. I decided against it as I want to do something with some color to it, so I might still do most of it matte white, and do red or blue accents. I'm also thinking about getting a panel without a window since my hardware isn't all that impressive to begin with.

Any suggestions on a color to go with the white and black?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> *CoolerMaster Storm Scout "Stormtrooper"*
> Hey everyone. Today, on a whim, I decided I was going to repaint my case. This mod will be in honour of my late grandfather who passed away last month. He always loved to tinker, invent, and create. He had a shed full of industrial strength hardware, including a lathe that you could probably make just about anything in the world on! Me and my dad like to talk about the things he made for us as children. I remember when he visited and made me a metal, medieval style sword-and-shield. When my dad and uncle were that age, they played with plastic army men and tanks. My grandad once saw them, and promptly went into his shed and constructed a panzer-styled tank made completely out of metal, rolling wheels, rotating gun barrel and all! He came out, dropped it on one of the plastic tanks and said "That's not a tank, this is a tank!"
> Anyway, getting to the mod. I'm calling this "The Stormtrooper" - The theme being obvious. A star wars stormtrooper. The plan is to paint mostly everything white, with some black accents (PCI brackets, power/reset/front panel buttons, DVD drive, and the PC hardware itself)
> Everything in this first post has been done today!
> I started by going out and selecting my paint. Also picked up some sandpaper, to lightly sand down everything, I'm hoping it will help the paint stick better. I ran out of paint and also forgot to grab any acrylic clear paint sealer, so I'll be getting everything else I need tomorrow.
> 
> Got straight to work disassembling the case. Not the worst thing I've ever had to do, but it took a fair while. Here she is all bare, naked, and cleaned of dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about doing the same thing about 30 minutes ago, actually. Happen to have 4 cans of white primer sitting on a shelf. Was thinking of leaving the inside black with white accents, and leaving the front mesh black. I decided against it as I want to do something with some color to it, so I might still do most of it matte white, and do red or blue accents. I'm also thinking about getting a panel without a window since my hardware isn't all that impressive to begin with.
> 
> Any suggestions on a color to go with the white and black?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, but I'm going for all white internally, as I have a black/red motherboard, and green led fans, so it should be quite the light show!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> I'm not sure, but I'm going for all white internally, as I have a black/red motherboard, and green led fans, so it should be quite the light show!


Christmas all year!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> hey all
> 
> Been playing on my CAD software today as a break from the never ending exam studies.
> 
> here you go, enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to keep it simple but let me know if you want anything added/changed.
> 
> storm logo.18.jpg 2015k .jpg file


Man, went I first saw this I thought it was laser cut acrylic! You have mad skills! I added it to the wallpaper post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slim-95*
> 
> Ok Cm storm scout members. can anyone tell me the measurement of making a psu cover and hard drive cover in Centimetres and whats the easiest way to make them as i have limited tools and list me what stuff i need to make them


I'll have to look for my measurements and will post them later, the HDD caover can be made from just about anything, I've seen everything from cardboard to acrylic to metal, to pictures. Maybe I can make a how to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> *CoolerMaster Storm Scout "Stormtrooper"*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Today, on a whim, I decided I was going to repaint my case. This mod will be in honour of my late grandfather who passed away last month. He always loved to tinker, invent, and create. He had a shed full of industrial strength hardware, including a lathe that you could probably make just about anything in the world on! Me and my dad like to talk about the things he made for us as children. I remember when he visited and made me a metal, medieval style sword-and-shield. When my dad and uncle were that age, they played with plastic army men and tanks. My grandad once saw them, and promptly went into his shed and constructed a panzer-styled tank made completely out of metal, rolling wheels, rotating gun barrel and all! He came out, dropped it on one of the plastic tanks and said "That's not a tank, this is a tank!"
> 
> Anyway, getting to the mod. I'm calling this "The Stormtrooper" - The theme being obvious. A star wars stormtrooper. The plan is to paint mostly everything white, with some black accents (PCI brackets, power/reset/front panel buttons, DVD drive, and the PC hardware itself)
> 
> Everything in this first post has been done today!
> 
> I started by going out and selecting my paint. Also picked up some sandpaper, to lightly sand down everything, I'm hoping it will help the paint stick better. I ran out of paint and also forgot to grab any acrylic clear paint sealer, so I'll be getting everything else I need tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Got straight to work disassembling the case. Not the worst thing I've ever had to do, but it took a fair while. Here she is all bare, naked, and cleaned of dust.
> 
> 
> 
> I sanded a spot and spot tested the paint where no one would ever see it, just in case something happened.
> 
> 
> 
> At that point, my desk looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> And my bed looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to start with the right side panel, and I have also done the front mesh grills (not pictured)
> 
> 
> 
> Continuing on with the main chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd save the best photo of the day for last


I'm sorry for your lose. Take your time and it will turn out great and it's looking good so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slim-95*
> 
> Ok Cm storm scout members. can anyone tell me the measurement of making a psu cover and hard drive cover in Centimetres and whats the easiest way to make them as i have limited tools and list me what stuff i need to make them
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as well. I can measure it myself, but it would be nice to get a rundown on some ideas and materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well unfortunately i have retired my case temporarily so i cant give you measurements, but i can tell you that the PSU covers are not difficult to make even with limited tools.
> 
> I have made two covers for my case, one out of a sheet of steel cut and then folded by hand.
> 
> 
> The other I created out of a piece of acrylic that i cut by hand and bent into shape using a heat gun.
> 
> 
> Personally i would say using a thin piece of acrylic would be the easiest as that can be cut with just a ruler and a Stanley knife blade...if you don't have a heat gun you could possibly cut the cover into two sections, then glue it together at 90deg using specialist acrylic glue which can be found in model shops.
> 
> If you are careful with the acrylic not to scratch it you also have two options on how to paint it...you can either paint the top side with a plastic based paint for a matt finish. OR you can paint the underside like i did so you see the paint through the acrylic and the surface remains shiny.
> 
> One final pointer for acrylic is apply several coats of paint if you have lights on the bottom of your case..otherwise the light will shine through the paint and look bad.
Click to expand...

I have used CF wrap on covers too, and have seen others use cardboard from boxes their parts came in. If you use polycarbonate, Lexan, you can bend it without the use of a heat gun but it does bend easier with a heat gun. Make sure you heat it very slow or it will get bubbles, it took me about 15 mins to heat it to the point it would bent.


----------



## angry scout




----------



## Wabbit16

Today, after 11 months of owning the CM Scout, I discovered that the front panel can actually pull off with great ease! And needless to say I cleaned everything so she looks good as new again









Still very happy with the Scout!


----------



## Branish

Anyone else have trouble getting the top fan screws out? Also my rear exhaust fan seems to have fluid all over it yet I can't seem to find where it is leaking from since the fluid is more than likely leaking out of the shaft where the bearing sits. It is an Aerocool shark fan.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Anyone else have trouble getting the top fan screws out? Also my rear exhaust fan seems to have fluid all over it yet I can't seem to find where it is leaking from since the fluid is more than likely leaking out of the shaft where the bearing sits. It is an Aerocool shark fan.


1. You have to pop the top handle's to get to the screws & get them out the first time you take it out. At least that's what I had to do; But after that you can re-seat the fan by just going through the screw ports through the handle base. If you try to take it out with out removing the handle base you'll see that you will
start to flex the top up wards....
2. As for your fans.. I was reading some were that those Aerocool Shark Fans pack a little dab of grease inside the shaft hole that holds the fan blades in place to keep the shaft lubricated. Whats funny is I started doing that years ago, when I do my 6 month maintenance on all my PC's. Pop the blades off, clean them, clean the body of it and lube that little port hole. You can use any bearing grease for that but; ( "I think it's called") RD3 or DR3 bearing grease & You can get it in any Auto shop... I buy it because it doesn't break down and liquefy & leak out that port.... Remove the sticker on the back of the fan & Try opening that port up and clean out some of the grease inside there....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Today, after 11 months of owning the CM Scout, I discovered that the front panel can actually pull off with great ease! And needless to say I cleaned everything so she looks good as new again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still very happy with the Scout!


Sorry but???














LOL!!!! I didn't find that out until about three months after I owned it as well so don't feel bad!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Brother. Take that silly looking plumbers pip strapping off their and if you don't have anything rigged to tie off too.







Then just put double sided tape ( The Clear 3M stuff) That tape will hold that fan in place; No Problem!!!!







It just sucks every time you have to take the fan out, you have to clean off the old tape & put a new peace... No big y!!!


----------



## angry scout

that just prototype and testing i dont thin i will keep it there hopefully that is not shoving behind the front panel


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> that just prototype and testing i dont thin i will keep it there hopefully that is not shoving behind the front panel


If you want to just mount it there, then just use the 3M tape.. If you want to have the fan sit a little higher. Well, go to your nearest hardware store and ask if they have any 'zip-tie' tie off's!!! There little plastic square peaces you can slip zip-tie through to hold something down. They have 3M tape on the back of them.. There made to hold down wires, like in a computer or some kind of electric cabinet... You can stick them to the sides of the 5.25 bays and tie off your fans evenly so it hangs right in the center of the opening. Tighten the zip ties so it holds the fan steady... That's a quick solution....


----------



## angry scout

im gonna make 120mm fan mount from plexi glass an make it pritty like just make big plate and make hole in there and mount it im not good explaning but yo get tge point


----------



## Anti!!

I mounted a 120mm fan in my cd drive bays with zip ties once. Just wanted more airflow in my cooler master centurion and thought i was being original.. lol but thats the best way to mount in the drive bay imo.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Today, after 11 months of owning the CM Scout, I discovered that the front panel can actually pull off with great ease! And needless to say I cleaned everything so she looks good as new again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still very happy with the Scout!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Anyone else have trouble getting the top fan screws out? Also my rear exhaust fan seems to have fluid all over it yet I can't seem to find where it is leaking from since the fluid is more than likely leaking out of the shaft where the bearing sits. It is an Aerocool shark fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You have to pop the top handle's to get to the screws & get them out the first time you take it out. At least that's what I had to do; But after that you can re-seat the fan by just going through the screw ports through the handle base. If you try to take it out with out removing the handle base you'll see that you will
> start to flex the top up wards....
Click to expand...

Are you saying the fan screws were under the top cover? Mine wasn't not like that, I just unscrewed them, they were tight though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> im gonna make 120mm fan mount from plexi glass an make it pritty like just make big plate and make hole in there and mount it im not good explaning but yo get tge point


You can also use a 140mm fan, the tooless will hold it in place.


----------



## linkin93

Today's update. Bought, and ran out of, white paint. Again. Got two cans of sealant this time, so once it's all dry tomorrow, I'll seal it (and hope no bugs fly into it while it's drying)

Painted the front of the windowed side panel, touched up the other one, and almost finished the main chassis



Fresh paint on the inside of the right side panel



Main chassis shots









It looks pretty much finished, but I still need to paint the undersides, touch up some darker spots, and then seal the whole lot of it.

Also had a little accident with some newspaper on the freshly painted windowed panel. Ran out of paint by that time as well, so it will have to fixed tomorrow



That's it for today's update. Everything is drying off in the garage.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Today's update. Bought, and ran out of, white paint. Again. Got two cans of sealant this time, so once it's all dry tomorrow, I'll seal it (and hope no bugs fly into it while it's drying)
> 
> Painted the front of the windowed side panel, touched up the other one, and almost finished the main chassis
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh paint on the inside of the right side panel
> 
> 
> 
> Main chassis shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty much finished, but I still need to paint the undersides, touch up some darker spots, and then seal the whole lot of it.
> 
> Also had a little accident with some newspaper on the freshly painted windowed panel. Ran out of paint by that time as well, so it will have to fixed tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today's update. Everything is drying off in the garage.


linkin, Bud!!! Very







I think the 'SCOUT' looks great white... If you wanted to take those self-locking slides off. You
just had to slid them back in the open position and take a little screw driver and place it under the slid at the track & lift the end of it over & above that stopping bump. Push back on them until it clears that tab to the open spot and then just pop them out!!!
Either way brother.. Look's Good.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Today's update. Bought, and ran out of, white paint. Again. Got two cans of sealant this time, so once it's all dry tomorrow, I'll seal it (and hope no bugs fly into it while it's drying)
> Painted the front of the windowed side panel, touched up the other one, and almost finished the main chassis
> 
> Fresh paint on the inside of the right side panel


Well, you've inspired me to do it. I'm going to spray mine matte white with colored accents. Not sure what color, probably dark red so I don't need to change my fans. lol

How many cans of paint did you use not including sealer or clear coat?


----------



## B NEGATIVE




----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Today's update. Bought, and ran out of, white paint. Again. Got two cans of sealant this time, so once it's all dry tomorrow, I'll seal it (and hope no bugs fly into it while it's drying)
> Painted the front of the windowed side panel, touched up the other one, and almost finished the main chassis
> 
> Fresh paint on the inside of the right side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've inspired me to do it. I'm going to spray mine matte white with colored accents. Not sure what color, probably dark red so I don't need to change my fans. lol
> 
> How many cans of paint did you use not including sealer or clear coat?
Click to expand...

So far, just two. But I need another one. I suggest you buy three cans of everything (paint, sealer) or just have it sandblasted and powdercoated, it might cost about the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Very nice


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> So far, just two. But I need another one. I suggest you buy three cans of everything (paint, sealer) or just have it sandblasted and powdercoated, it might cost about the same.


I can get a good deal on paint most of the time. There's a dude at Wal-Mart that works in the paint department that has a secret crush on me, so he'll buy the paint with his discount. lol Last time I bought some Krylon Fusion it cost me about $2 a can.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Gorammitall! My 'new' 960T just got in. Some pins on one corner slightly bent, but it looks like one is bent over









Crap! Now I'm really ticked off! Says it's a 955 on the box and on the chip! The pins I can understand, just another example of rough handling during shipping, but frack! 955? Not cool.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


LD








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Gorammitall! My 'new' 960T just got in. Some pins on one corner slightly bent, but it looks like one is bent over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap! Now I'm really ticked off! Says it's a 955 on the box and on the chip! The pins I can understand, just another example of rough handling during shipping, but frack! 955? Not cool.


Newegg?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Gorammitall! My 'new' 960T just got in. Some pins on one corner slightly bent, but it looks like one is bent over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap! Now I'm really ticked off! Says it's a 955 on the box and on the chip! The pins I can understand, just another example of rough handling during shipping, but frack! 955? Not cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newegg?
Click to expand...

Ebay. Believe it or not, first time purchasing there. Maybe the last....gave the seller a neutral response explaining the 'problem'.


----------



## GoodInk

If you used paypal and they done do the right thing then you can dispute a transaction

How to Dispute a Transaction

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/CaseManagement/customerservice/EducationBuyerOverview


----------



## DireLeon2010

I gave him a neutral response/review. With an explanation about the problem. If he responds and remedys the problem, okay. If not....

Either way, I think I'm going to try and straighten out the pins. (shrugs) If I get it fixed and it runs, I might just concider this a 'lesson learned' moment and see if any family wants a beat up quad-core.


----------



## linkin93

Just one photo today


----------



## linkin93

Actually, scratch that (but not the paint!) - I ended up finishing today


----------



## angry scout

next just cutting it


----------



## angry scout

finished


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Actually, scratch that (but not the paint!) - I ended up finishing today


The green fans really sets that off, they look toxic! I'm not sure if it's just the pics, but it looks like you may need a coat or two on the top of the case, the side panel looks more white. I'm thinking a nice dark tinted window would really finish the look too. I'm adding this to the Cool Wall









http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/8580#post_9093944
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> 
> finished


Nice fan mount, sometimes it's the little things you do that really make you feel proud.


----------



## angry scout

i desided to throw the 140mm fan on top to thrash and put there 120mm red fan more airflow and more light


----------



## Kaneda13

Been working on some mods all week, got the last fan painted last night, and finished soldering the new lights up, whata ya think?





































i'll try to get some pics tonight when it's dark


----------



## GoodInk

I love that case, how are your temps holding up?


----------



## Kaneda13

CPU temps are doing really well, i'm amazed at how much better my GPU temps are, i'm running BOINC on my GTX470 at 100% 24/7 (except when gaming), and my GPU Core temps is at 34*C and my heatsink is at 33*C ( was at 83*C on the stock cooler).

Here's a shot of everything:


----------



## angry scout

i recomend to do this


----------



## angry scout

overckloking gpu, its fun when it takes 4h to make it stable =)
before

after


gpu is nvidia asus gt 440

core clock:
before 810mhz
after:1004mhz

shader clock:
before 1620 mhz
after 2008mhz

memory clock:
before 900mhz
after 1106 mhz

and temps are about 29


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Actually, scratch that (but not the paint!) - I ended up finishing today


Looks sick with those green fans! I still need to get some paint, Wally Weirdo wasn't working last night. lol

I was really hoping to get it started and finished today so I could get it put back together tomorrow.

I have also come to the conclusion I have too many projects going on at once... I sense a disturbance in the Force every time the fiance comes home to find a new mess somewhere in the house and the old mess still scattered about. lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Anyone know a good way to reattach that little bezel around the front USB's and power switch after I'm done painting?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Anyone know a good way to reattach that little bezel around the front USB's and power switch after I'm done painting?


Nope, I ripped it off and threw it away









Also, in my pic with the fans on, my crappy camera makes the white look off-white/cream, it's actually more like in the other photos where it looks right. I turned the flash off so it wouldn't ruin the colour of the fans, but the lighting in my room isn't so good.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well, my niece straightened the bent pins on the 955. It's a C3. Should I try it out on my rig?

I let the Ebay issue go. Don't need the extra stress right now. Cancer has struck my family. I hate cancer.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Nope, I ripped it off and threw it away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in my pic with the fans on, my crappy camera makes the white look off-white/cream, it's actually more like in the other photos where it looks right. I turned the flash off so it wouldn't ruin the colour of the fans, but the lighting in my room isn't so good.


I think I'm going to cover it in 3M Carbon Fiber Di-Noc, so it would be better to slap the Di-Noc on the piece and put the piece back on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Well, my niece straightened the bent pins on the 955. It's a C3. Should I try it out on my rig?
> I let the Ebay issue go. Don't need the extra stress right now. Cancer has struck my family. I hate cancer.


Sorry to hear that.









Dealing with an Ebay dispute is pretty easy, really. If the buyer won't resolve it peacefully, you can file a case and let them take care of it with a small bit of input from you. When I got the CPU in my sig it was packaged horribly and advertised as a Phenom, not an Athlon. Filed a case, and after all was said and done I ended up getting the CPU for the $15 I paid for shipping, the rest was refunded by Ebay at the buyers expense. But he also threw a tantrum and called me all sorts of names through Ebay messages which is a BIG Ebay no-no. lol

If you can afford the loss of cash, or put the CPU to use, keep it. If not, I'd try to get it worked out.

Good luck with the cancer and all that, too. Hopefully things work out well.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Well, my niece straightened the bent pins on the 955. It's a C3. Should I try it out on my rig?
> 
> I let the Ebay issue go. Don't need the extra stress right now. Cancer has struck my family. I hate cancer.


I think everyone hates it. I'm very sorry to here it has stuck your family, you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Kaneda13

Have had a few people ask about the temps i'm getting with my built (see below) on a single RS240, here's a screen shot after a couple hours of gaming in SWTOR:


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Have had a few people ask about the temps i'm getting with my built (see below) on a single RS240, here's a screen shot after a couple hours of gaming in SWTOR:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: goodness inside!


Wow







I am jealous of those temps, good job









Just finished a 3dmark11 overclocking seesion with my MSI 7970...got to say I am over the moon with my score for a single card.









System Score10499
Overclock: core=1282 (see below)
Overclock: memory=1859
Graphics Score: 10678
Cooling: Stock Fan @ 100%
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3252847





I wonder what it would do under LN2 or water?....







maybe 1300 core 1900 memory?









*UPDATE*

Never mind, I got to 1300 core and 1869 memory also I have improved my overclock to 4.7Ghz









New score:*P10642*
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3253795;jsessionid=2x0mrb8a0c8iemda4juhebf4
HW BOT ENTRY
Global Rank: 214th out of thousands
Stock Cooling Rank: 93rd out of thousands


Seems to be only minimal performance gains with anything over 1250/1600 with the reference 7970 at least...not worth the added voltage unless your seeking higher scores in benchmarks IMHO.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Have had a few people ask about the temps i'm getting with my built (see below) on a single RS240, here's a screen shot after a couple hours of gaming in SWTOR:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: goodness inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am jealous of those temps, good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished a 3dmark11 overclocking seesion with my MSI 7970...got to say I am over the moon with my score for a single card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Score10499
> Overclock: core=1282 (see below)
> Overclock: memory=1859
> Graphics Score: 10678
> Cooling: Stock Fan @ 100%
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3252847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it would do under LN2 or water?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe 1300 core 1900 memory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Never mind, I got to 1300 core and 1869 memory also I have improved my overclock to 4.7Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New score:*P10642*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3253795;jsessionid=2x0mrb8a0c8iemda4juhebf4
> HW BOT ENTRY
> Global Rank: 214th out of thousands
> Stock Cooling Rank: 93rd out of thousands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be only minimal performance gains with anything over 1250/1600 with the reference 7970 at least...not worth the added voltage unless your seeking higher scores in benchmarks IMHO.
Click to expand...

That is one reason I don't OC my GPU. Plus it never fails that when gaming you will get a BSOD even though it can pass 3dMarks and Furmark.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That is one reason I don't OC my GPU. Plus it never fails that when gaming you will get a BSOD even though it can pass 3dMarks and Furmark.


What i meant was anything over 1250/1600 wasn't worth the additional voltage/heat required for gaming anything upto that was great/stable and required no voltage change









Overclocking from the stock settings 925/1375 to a moderate 1250/1600 overclock gained me a good 20+fps and has proven its rock solid after a 14 hour continuous gaming session on mass effect 3







Anything after that seems risky on stock cooling for gaming as like you said you could BSOD.

I will admit the 7000 series seems best at overclocking with the most gains per clock in my experience...I couldn't get anywhere near the same performance increases per clock from 6000 or 5000 series cards.


----------



## Shadow of Intent

I've never bothered to overclock my GPU's, I don't think its worth it with my cards anyway as I doubt the cooling on them is good enough.

On the subject of overclocking I have a stable OC for my 2600k. 4.5Ghz with 1.3v...although I set 1.29v in the bios it seems to pull that extra .01v itself for some reason, Im guessing thats some power option thats enabled in the bios as cpu voltage is set to manual.

Temps wise it was sitting at around 60c after an hour of prime 95, it spiked to 66c for all of 2 seconds. During gaming though its barely shifting past 40c.

Anywho here's the screen shot, thought id make the little banner at the top to continue the design theme for my build


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> I've never bothered to overclock my GPU's, I don't think its worth it with my cards anyway as I doubt the cooling on them is good enough.
> On the subject of overclocking I have a stable OC for my 2600k. 4.5Ghz with 1.3v...although I set 1.29v in the bios it seems to pull that extra .01v itself for some reason, Im guessing thats some power option thats enabled in the bios as cpu voltage is set to manual.
> Temps wise it was sitting at around 60c after an hour of prime 95, it spiked to 66c for all of 2 seconds. During gaming though its barely shifting past 40c.
> Anywho here's the screen shot, thought id make the little banner at the top to continue the design theme for my build


love the banner!

that voltage difference is called droop and pretty much all motherboards do it to some extent..some droop down some droop up.

If it is bothering you or you want to get a higher clock you can adjust your LLC level so it maintains a near constant voltage...athough a .01v droop is pretty good.

Another(better) way to adjust the droop is to use dynamic vcore settings and to set your voltage to normal, then set the dynamic vcore to -.01v or whatever the system reads the voltage under normal conditions. e.g my system say it needs 1.36v for 4.5Ghz if i wanted it to run at 1.29v i would set the dynamic vcore to -0.7v and then it would compensate for it.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## DireLeon2010

And then there were two.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/wd-toshiba-hdd-hard-drive,14858.html

Somehow, I don't see prices for HDD coming down to pre-flood levels for quite awhile.

Maybe I should grab one of those refurbs.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Who said that other thing's can't get OverClocked!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallpaper 1366 x 768
> Enjoy!


----------



## angry scout

do you think this is good gpu

Asus EAH6870


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> do you think this is good gpu
> Asus EAH6870


----------



## andretiton

Hi Guys,

I am a new owner of a Scout and would like the opinion of you because I heard that the original fans are not very good. I'm thinking of leaving the top and front fans because they do not appear and do not affect the aesthetics. I'm thinking of acquiring 3 new fans: 2 to the window and 1 to replace the original rear. What do you recommend that I have good CFM, red led and low noise? Sorry for english


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Finally got it braided....


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I am a new owner of a Scout and would like the opinion of you because I heard that the original fans are not very good. I'm thinking of leaving the top and front fans because they do not appear and do not affect the aesthetics. I'm thinking of acquiring 3 new fans: 2 to the window and 1 to replace the original rear. What do you recommend that I have good CFM, red led and low noise? Sorry for english


I have a couple of Scythe Ultra Kaze's in mine, one for the rear and one on the window. They move a crazy amount of air, but they are LOUD. If you want quiet, these are not the fans for you. But if you run them at like 50% power, they still move a good amount of air, and aren't much louder than the stock fans.

EDIT: I also moved the stock fan from the rear into the top drive bays and mounted it with some black zip ties and a tiny bit of foam on each tie to keep the vibration down.


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I have a couple of Scythe Ultra Kaze's in mine, one for the rear and one on the window. They move a crazy amount of air, but they are LOUD. If you want quiet, these are not the fans for you. But if you run them at like 50% power, they still move a good amount of air, and aren't much louder than the stock fans.
> EDIT: I also moved the stock fan from the rear into the top drive bays and mounted it with some black zip ties and a tiny bit of foam on each tie to keep the vibration down.


Thanks for the tip of the stock, its easy to do that change? The button that turns the LEDs continue working? As for additional fans I look for something more stylish, preferably with red LEDs. Would you have any other opinion?


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am jealous of those temps, good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished a 3dmark11 overclocking seesion with my MSI 7970...got to say I am over the moon with my score for a single card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Score10499
> Overclock: core=1282 (see below)
> Overclock: memory=1859
> Graphics Score: 10678
> Cooling: Stock Fan @ 100%
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3252847
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it would do under LN2 or water?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe 1300 core 1900 memory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> Never mind, I got to 1300 core and 1869 memory also I have improved my overclock to 4.7Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New score:*P10642*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3253795;jsessionid=2x0mrb8a0c8iemda4juhebf4
> HW BOT ENTRY
> Global Rank: 214th out of thousands
> Stock Cooling Rank: 93rd out of thousands
> 
> Seems to be only minimal performance gains with anything over 1250/1600 with the reference 7970 at least...not worth the added voltage unless your seeking higher scores in benchmarks IMHO.


Very nice graphics score with 1 7970. 7970 and 680 really are on par and trade blows with similar clocks. I think the whole 680 is faster thing needs to stop.

Also, can i be added into the club?







Long time Scout user.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I have a couple of Scythe Ultra Kaze's in mine, one for the rear and one on the window. They move a crazy amount of air, but they are LOUD. If you want quiet, these are not the fans for you. But if you run them at like 50% power, they still move a good amount of air, and aren't much louder than the stock fans.
> EDIT: I also moved the stock fan from the rear into the top drive bays and mounted it with some black zip ties and a tiny bit of foam on each tie to keep the vibration down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip of the stock, its easy to do that change? The button that turns the LEDs continue working? As for additional fans I look for something more stylish, preferably with red LEDs. Would you have any other opinion?
Click to expand...

*WELCOME!*

Your English is good, much better than any other language I know, which is zero except for a couple works here and there. Where are you from?

As for the fans, it might help to let us know where you are going to buy them from, this way we can see what the choices are.The light control on the Scout is made for the CM fans and runs at 5 volts. There is a few ways to work it. The way I would go about it is replacing the LED's in the fan you buy with 5-7 volt leds and wire them to the switch. Others have made up a relay circuit so they can have a 12 volt supply. The last route would be to use other light sources, like LED strips or CCFL's.

Lighting help
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/19110#post_12693359

Relay help
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/17060#post_11974926

My recommended LED's
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/24680#post_16652297

Replacing fan LED's
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/24900#post_16823927

BTW these link or in the Tips and Tricks link in the first post if you need to find them later.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Very nice graphics score with 1 7970. 7970 and 680 really are on par and trade blows with similar clocks. I think the whole 680 is faster thing needs to stop.
> Also, can i be added into the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time Scout user.


thanks man









Turned off the AMD optimised tessellation and scored a P11806







i am now ranked 136th in the world on HWBOT on standard cooling with no volt mods.
Shame i am not sure it is allowed...but then again all the top overclockers on hwbot switch it off so i am not sure









if I could get my cpu over 5GHz I would easily score over P12000 marks and then be sub 100 in the world for a single card. if I was to volt mod it and get a bit of LN2 action who knows where I would come....maybe one day I will try


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *WELCOME!*
> Your English is good, much better than any other language I know, which is zero except for a couple works here and there. Where are you from?
> As for the fans, it might help to let us know where you are going to buy them from, this way we can see what the choices are.The light control on the Scout is made for the CM fans and runs at 5 volts. There is a few ways to work it. The way I would go about it is replacing the LED's in the fan you buy with 5-7 volt leds and wire them to the switch. Others have made up a relay circuit so they can have a 12 volt supply. The last route would be to use other light sources, like LED strips or CCFL's.
> Lighting help
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/19110#post_12693359
> Relay help
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/17060#post_11974926
> My recommended LED's
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/24680#post_16652297
> Replacing fan LED's
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/24900#post_16823927
> BTW these link or in the Tips and Tricks link in the first post if you need to find them later.


Hello GoodInk! I´m Brazilian. I had seen the tips on the LEDs, very good by the way









When I talked about the operation of the LEDs in the previous post I was referring to the fact put the original rear fan to another position









My plan is actually put the fan that comes originally from the rear between the top drive bays and buy three fans: two to put in a side window and to put in place the original rear fan. The question is: What fans. I would like to fans with enough CFM and low noise and also that matched the style of the Storm Scout you understood? Probably some of which have red LEDs, and I can do this process on and off the LEDs as you quoted above. Could you help me choose?


----------



## GoodInk

Brazilian, I like your women








Well I'm not a fan of mounting a fan on the window, the shape if the grills makes a lot of noise, I don't like noise. You may want to just try removing one of your fans and trying it out before investing money on them. Some have reported that if you use the window fan as a exhaust fan it won't make this noise. This pulls the cooler air from the front of the case to the GPU's and pulls the hot air around them out the case, With the addition of a fan in the drive bays, your CPU will get cool air from that. As for the fans, are you planing on using a fan controller or your MB to keep the rpm's in check or are you wanting a fan that is quiet when running at 100%?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Brazilian, I like your women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not a fan of mounting a fan on the window, the shape if the grills makes a lot of noise, I don't like noise. You may want to just try removing one of your fans and trying it out before investing money on them. *Some have reported that if you use the window fan as a exhaust fan it won't make this noise.* This pulls the cooler air from the front of the case to the GPU's and pulls the hot air around them out the case, With the addition of a fan in the drive bays, your CPU will get cool air from that. As for the fans, are you planing on using a fan controller or your MB to keep the rpm's in check or are you wanting a fan that is quiet when running at 100%?


I can attest to this. My cheap Rosewills are quiet as exhaust, howl like banshees as intake. They need to address that in any future upgrades to this case. (Scout II?)


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Hello GoodInk! I´m Brazilian. I had seen the tips on the LEDs, very good by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I talked about the operation of the LEDs in the previous post I was referring to the fact put the original rear fan to another position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is actually put the fan that comes originally from the rear between the top drive bays and buy three fans: two to put in a side window and to put in place the original rear fan. The question is: What fans. I would like to fans with enough CFM and low noise and also that matched the style of the Storm Scout you understood? Probably some of which have red LEDs, and I can do this process on and off the LEDs as you quoted above. Could you help me choose?


I don't honestly know much about fans to suggest some for you. I would post a thread in the Air Cooling forum ( http://www.overclock.net/f/246/air-cooling ) and ask there. This site is full of people that have a huge knowledge of pretty much any components.

Moving the rear fan to the front adds a nice look to the front of the scout with the extra led's. It's not really HARD to do it, it just takes a little patience to get the zip ties on right (Don't use the ones that came with the Scout, they are cheap and break easily.) I have big hands, so that might have something to do with it, too.

I like the Ultra Kaze fans. At 50% or lower speed they don't make too much noise, and still move a ton of air. On 100% they sound like a jet. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Brazilian, I like your women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not a fan of mounting a fan on the window, the shape if the grills makes a lot of noise, I don't like noise. You may want to just try removing one of your fans and trying it out before investing money on them. Some have reported that if you use the window fan as a exhaust fan it won't make this noise. This pulls the cooler air from the front of the case to the GPU's and pulls the hot air around them out the case, With the addition of a fan in the drive bays, your CPU will get cool air from that. As for the fans, are you planing on using a fan controller or your MB to keep the rpm's in check or are you wanting a fan that is quiet when running at 100%?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I can attest to this. My cheap Rosewills are quiet as exhaust, howl like banshees as intake. They need to address that in any future upgrades to this case. (Scout II?)


The window does make some noise as an intake, especially when the Kaze is on 100%. Personally, I don't like the look of those fan slots on the window, I think it takes away from the otherwise sleek look of the case. I'm planning on putting a windowless panel on it when I can afford it.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Any good?

http://www.frys.com/ads/page17

Sale will probably be over by the time I can get up there.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got it braided....


Q : Do you really need that much power?









A : No. And?









Would not have the patience. Wow!

And, I know where your avatar comes from. Wore out one VHS copy and put good mileage on the DVD. Funny scene.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Q : Do you really need that much power?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A : No. And?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would not have the patience. Wow!
> And, I know where your avatar comes from. Wore out one VHS copy and put good mileage on the DVD. Funny scene.


A. Yes,i do need the power,i may need another 1200w for 4 way crossfire too


----------



## DireLeon2010

Oooohhhh! Okay. Just kidding, by the way.









That is one big board.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> A. Yes,i do need the power,i may need another 1200w for 4 way crossfire too


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> A. Yes,i do need the power,i may need another 1200w for 4 way crossfire too


WOW







That's 'BIG'!!!!







Talk about playing with the 'Big Boy's'.............. Very


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I want...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Hello GoodInk! I´m Brazilian. I had seen the tips on the LEDs, very good by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I talked about the operation of the LEDs in the previous post I was referring to the fact put the original rear fan to another position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is actually put the fan that comes originally from the rear between the top drive bays and buy three fans: two to put in a side window and to put in place the original rear fan. The question is: What fans. I would like to fans with enough CFM and low noise and also that matched the style of the Storm Scout you understood? Probably some of which have red LEDs, and I can do this process on and off the LEDs as you quoted above. Could you help me choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't honestly know much about fans to suggest some for you. I would post a thread in the Air Cooling forum ( http://www.overclock.net/f/246/air-cooling ) and ask there. This site is full of people that have a huge knowledge of pretty much any components.
> 
> Moving the rear fan to the front adds a nice look to the front of the scout with the extra led's. It's not really HARD to do it, it just takes a little patience to get the zip ties on right (Don't use the ones that came with the Scout, they are cheap and break easily.) I have big hands, so that might have something to do with it, too.
> 
> I like the Ultra Kaze fans. At 50% or lower speed they don't make too much noise, and still move a ton of air. On 100% they sound like a jet. lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Brazilian, I like your women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not a fan of mounting a fan on the window, the shape if the grills makes a lot of noise, I don't like noise. You may want to just try removing one of your fans and trying it out before investing money on them. Some have reported that if you use the window fan as a exhaust fan it won't make this noise. This pulls the cooler air from the front of the case to the GPU's and pulls the hot air around them out the case, With the addition of a fan in the drive bays, your CPU will get cool air from that. As for the fans, are you planing on using a fan controller or your MB to keep the rpm's in check or are you wanting a fan that is quiet when running at 100%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I can attest to this. My cheap Rosewills are quiet as exhaust, howl like banshees as intake. They need to address that in any future upgrades to this case. (Scout II?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like the look of those fan slots on the window, I think it takes away from the otherwise sleek look of the case. I'm planning on putting a windowless panel on it when I can afford it.
Click to expand...

I 100% agree, plus it makes the things much quieter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Any good?
> 
> http://www.frys.com/ads/page17
> 
> Sale will probably be over by the time I can get up there.


No idea about the fans and I'm not big on their fan controllers, the touch screen ones are a pain IMO. They work great if if you just want to set the fans to one rpm and leave them, but most MB's can do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Q : Do you really need that much power?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A : No. And?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would not have the patience. Wow!
> And, I know where your avatar comes from. Wore out one VHS copy and put good mileage on the DVD. Funny scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Yes,i do need the power,i may need another 1200w for 4 way crossfire too
Click to expand...











Nice job on the sleeving too.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Been working on some mods all week, got the last fan painted last night, and finished soldering the new lights up, whata ya think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll try to get some pics tonight when it's dark


That is just Beautiful...







Nice work sir!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Well, my niece straightened the bent pins on the 955. It's a C3. Should I try it out on my rig?
> I let the Ebay issue go. Don't need the extra stress right now. Cancer has struck my family. I hate cancer.


DireLeon... I'm very sorry to hear that...







..................................................................................................

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am jealous of those temps, good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished a 3dmark11 overclocking seesion with my MSI 7970...got to say I am over the moon with my score for a single card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Score10499
> Overclock: core=1282 (see below)
> Overclock: memory=1859
> Graphics Score: 10678
> Cooling: Stock Fan @ 100%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3252847
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it would do under LN2 or water?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe 1300 core 1900 memory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> Never mind, I got to 1300 core and 1869 memory also I have improved my overclock to 4.7Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New score:*P10642*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3253795;jsessionid=2x0mrb8a0c8iemda4juhebf4
> HW BOT ENTRY
> Global Rank: 214th out of thousands
> Stock Cooling Rank: 93rd out of thousands
> 
> Seems to be only minimal performance gains with anything over 1250/1600 with the reference 7970 at least...not worth the added voltage unless your seeking higher scores in benchmarks IMHO.


WOW... I'm floored... Great Score bud!!!







Good Stuff.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


I'm really loving your Rig "B".... Can't wait to see it finished!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Actually, scratch that (but not the paint!) - I ended up finishing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


'NICCCE'







..........







Nice work linkin...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/840042/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished


Very







....







Good Job!!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> hey all
> Been playing on my CAD software today as a break from the never ending exam studies.
> here you go, enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to keep it simple but let me know if you want anything added/changed.
> 
> storm logo.18.jpg 2015k .jpg file


It's one of my desktops!!! You have a gift bud!!! Very Cool.....


----------



## nicolasl46

Hey guys, I'm really sorry to say this, but next month I will be retiring my Scout







, and will be replacing it with a Corsair Vengeance C70. I'm still trying to decide which color would go better with my blue themed motherboard and fans, any suggestions?


----------



## Rogue1266

ChipEx2012 conference will open with a gala event for industry executive, which will take place on May 1, 2012 at the Hilton Tel Aviv.

This will be the fourth annual Israel Executive Summit in conjunction with

ChipEx2012. This year's Forum, themed "Achieving Growth in Times of Economic Uncertainty" .

Join us as we delve into the critical operational strategies that can positively impact the entire ecosystem. This event will attract more than 250 c-level executives with a content rich program where eminent
leaders can share their insights and possible solutions that can achieve true global supply-chain collaboration.

Prominent executives from world class organizations will come together to speak to the challenges in creating a partnership foundation that can offer limitless opportunities for advancement and continuity.

The Israel Executive Summit Hours: 6:00pm- 10:00pm on May 1, 2012 at the Hilton Tel-Aviv Hotel.







I'm There!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm really sorry to say this, but next month I will be retiring my Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and will be replacing it with a Corsair Vengeance C70. I'm still trying to decide which color would go better with my blue themed motherboard and fans, any suggestions?


I go with the white... The blue will stand out more!!!








Too each their 'OWN'.......


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> I go with the white... The blue will stand out more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too each their 'OWN'.......


I think it makes sense. Never had a white case before, I think I might give that a try.


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Brazilian, I like your women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not a fan of mounting a fan on the window, the shape if the grills makes a lot of noise, I don't like noise. You may want to just try removing one of your fans and trying it out before investing money on them. Some have reported that if you use the window fan as a exhaust fan it won't make this noise. This pulls the cooler air from the front of the case to the GPU's and pulls the hot air around them out the case, With the addition of a fan in the drive bays, your CPU will get cool air from that. As for the fans, are you planing on using a fan controller or your MB to keep the rpm's in check or are you wanting a fan that is quiet when running at 100%?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I can attest to this. My cheap Rosewills are quiet as exhaust, howl like banshees as intake. They need to address that in any future upgrades to this case. (Scout II?)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I don't honestly know much about fans to suggest some for you. I would post a thread in the Air Cooling forum ( http://www.overclock.net/f/246/air-cooling ) and ask there. This site is full of people that have a huge knowledge of pretty much any components.
> Moving the rear fan to the front adds a nice look to the front of the scout with the extra led's. It's not really HARD to do it, it just takes a little patience to get the zip ties on right (Don't use the ones that came with the Scout, they are cheap and break easily.) I have big hands, so that might have something to do with it, too.
> I like the Ultra Kaze fans. At 50% or lower speed they don't make too much noise, and still move a ton of air. On 100% they sound like a jet. lol
> The window does make some noise as an intake, especially when the Kaze is on 100%. Personally, I don't like the look of those fan slots on the window, I think it takes away from the otherwise sleek look of the case. I'm planning on putting a windowless panel on it when I can afford it.


Guys, what I'm seeing the best option for me would NOT use fans in the side window is this? What do you guys recommend me then? Only buy another fan to put on the back of where I'll get the original fan to put in upper bays? Or leave the cooling system of the original Storm Scout is already good anyway?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Guys, what I'm seeing the best option for me would NOT use fans in the side window is this? What do you guys recommend me then? Only buy another fan to put on the back of where I'll get the original fan to put in upper bays? Or leave the cooling system of the original Storm Scout is already good anyway?


Honestly, without an overclock, and with average components, you shouldn't need fans on the side. I run one on the side because I have two GTS 450's in SLi, and my office gets hot some days. I didn't have overheating issues without that side fan, but it does stay a few degrees cooler with the fan.

I was running with the two stock LED fans up front (intake) and the top and rear as exhaust. You'll want more air coming in than going out. That will help to keep dust out. Maybe just buy another fan to stick in the back, and set it to run at like half power in BIOS. Give it a week of standard use, check your temps now and then at idle and under load. (Speedfan is a great program for this if you didn't already know of it. http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php ) If your temps aren't satisfactory, buy another fan and try it out on the window. But it does make some noise, and if it's running 100% it will probably be enough to drive you crazy after a while. lol

Like I said before, the Ultra Kaze fans are nice. But loud at over 50-60% power.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm really sorry to say this, but next month I will be retiring my Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and will be replacing it with a Corsair Vengeance C70. I'm still trying to decide which color would go better with my blue themed motherboard and fans, any suggestions?


You are welcome here anytime, Once A Scout Always A Scout








But I'm not digging the new case, but cases are a personal thing as long as they are built good and are setup for your needs. Keep us posted on the new build, I love to see what our Scouts bring to new cases, most times they knock them out the park.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Guys, what I'm seeing the best option for me would NOT use fans in the side window is this? What do you guys recommend me then? Only buy another fan to put on the back of where I'll get the original fan to put in upper bays? Or leave the cooling system of the original Storm Scout is already good anyway?


Yes I wouldn't use them unless really needed, you will not believe how much better cooling you'll get to the CPU once you put a fan in the drive bays. If you have the tools, I would also cut out the honey comb mesh in front of the stock from fan. This will increase the air flow a lot, to the point it's like getting a new fan.

Off Topic time, I will be on vacation for 30 days in Florida







I'll do my best to try to stop in from time to time, but I'm sure you all will be able to handle any questions that come up. For any new Scouts, I'll update ranks and try to manage picture links in the Member's list when I can. The Pic of the month will get posted, still time for new ones


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Honestly, without an overclock, and with average components, you shouldn't need fans on the side. I run one on the side because I have two GTS 450's in SLi, and my office gets hot some days. I didn't have overheating issues without that side fan, but it does stay a few degrees cooler with the fan.
> I was running with the two stock LED fans up front (intake) and the top and rear as exhaust. You'll want more air coming in than going out. That will help to keep dust out. Maybe just buy another fan to stick in the back, and set it to run at like half power in BIOS. Give it a week of standard use, check your temps now and then at idle and under load. (Speedfan is a great program for this if you didn't already know of it. http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php ) If your temps aren't satisfactory, buy another fan and try it out on the window. But it does make some noise, and if it's running 100% it will probably be enough to drive you crazy after a while. lol
> Like I said before, the Ultra Kaze fans are nice. But loud at over 50-60% power.


Excuse me, but I did not understand. The fan that originally came on the back you put in front, was it? This fan that you advised me to stick in back It is the place of the original that comes on the back, is it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You are welcome here anytime, Once A Scout Always A Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not digging the new case, but cases are a personal thing as long as they are built good and are setup for your needs. Keep us posted on the new build, I love to see what our Scouts bring to new cases, most times they knock them out the park.
> Yes I wouldn't use them unless really needed, you will not believe how much better cooling you'll get to the CPU once you put a fan in the drive bays. If you have the tools, I would also cut out the honey comb mesh in front of the stock from fan. This will increase the air flow a lot, to the point it's like getting a new fan.
> Off Topic time, I will be on vacation for 30 days in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do my best to try to stop in from time to time, but I'm sure you all will be able to handle any questions that come up. For any new Scouts, I'll update ranks and try to manage picture links in the Member's list when I can. The Pic of the month will get posted, still time for new ones


Beauty tip to remove the honey combs. To finish the setup I just need my colleague from above to clarify the position just right of the fans. Thank you guys!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Excuse me, but I did not understand. The fan that originally came on the back you put in front, was it? This fan that you advised me to stick in back It is the place of the original that comes on the back, is it?


Yes, take the rear 120mm LED fan and mount it in the top disk drive bays using zip ties, or double sided tape. Be sure to remove the plates that are mounted there. I left the bottom plate in place, and mounted the fan to it with two fan screws. The plate covers part of the fan, but it is much, much easier than using zip ties.

Put a new 120mm fan in the same place you took the stock fan from.


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Honestly, without an overclock, and with average components, you shouldn't need fans on the side. I run one on the side because I have two GTS 450's in SLi, and my office gets hot some days. I didn't have overheating issues without that side fan, but it does stay a few degrees cooler with the fan.
> I was running with the two stock LED fans up front (intake) and the top and rear as exhaust. You'll want more air coming in than going out. That will help to keep dust out. Maybe just buy another fan to stick in the back, and set it to run at like half power in BIOS. Give it a week of standard use, check your temps now and then at idle and under load. (Speedfan is a great program for this if you didn't already know of it. http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php ) If your temps aren't satisfactory, buy another fan and try it out on the window. But it does make some noise, and if it's running 100% it will probably be enough to drive you crazy after a while. lol
> Like I said before, the Ultra Kaze fans are nice. But loud at over 50-60% power.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You are welcome here anytime, Once A Scout Always A Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not digging the new case, but cases are a personal thing as long as they are built good and are setup for your needs. Keep us posted on the new build, I love to see what our Scouts bring to new cases, most times they knock them out the park.
> Yes I wouldn't use them unless really needed, you will not believe how much better cooling you'll get to the CPU once you put a fan in the drive bays. If you have the tools, I would also cut out the honey comb mesh in front of the stock from fan. This will increase the air flow a lot, to the point it's like getting a new fan.
> Off Topic time, I will be on vacation for 30 days in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do my best to try to stop in from time to time, but I'm sure you all will be able to handle any questions that come up. For any new Scouts, I'll update ranks and try to manage picture links in the Member's list when I can. The Pic of the month will get posted, still time for new ones


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Yes, take the rear 120mm LED fan and mount it in the top disk drive bays using zip ties, or double sided tape. Be sure to remove the plates that are mounted there. I left the bottom plate in place, and mounted the fan to it with two fan screws. The plate covers part of the fan, but it is much, much easier than using zip ties.
> Put a new 120mm fan in the same place you took the stock fan from.


Thanks for the response. Other questions:

1) Putting the original rear fan in the top disk bays it will lose functionality on and off the LED's?

2) At the top you left the original fan or replaced?

3) I did not found the fans that you suggested here in Brazil to buy, you could direct me to others that you like? Preferably with a good relationship between CFM and noise ok?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Thanks for the response. Other questions:
> 1) Putting the original rear fan in the top disk bays it will lose functionality on and off the LED's?
> 2) At the top you left the original fan or replaced?
> 3) I did not found the fans that you suggested here in Brazil to buy, you could direct me to others that you like? Preferably with a good relationship between CFM and noise ok?


The LED's still work. You just need to re-route the wires.

I left the original fan, but it never hurts to get better fans.

I can't really suggest any other fans, as I've never used any others. I've heard Noctua makes very good fans but I have never used them. I'll leave it to someone with more experience to make suggestions on fans. I would highly recommend making a post in the air cooling forum and asking these questions. You'll get better help, and this thread has gone WAY off topic.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Honestly, without an overclock, and with average components, you shouldn't need fans on the side. I run one on the side because I have two GTS 450's in SLi, and my office gets hot some days. I didn't have overheating issues without that side fan, but it does stay a few degrees cooler with the fan.
> I was running with the two stock LED fans up front (intake) and the top and rear as exhaust. You'll want more air coming in than going out. That will help to keep dust out. Maybe just buy another fan to stick in the back, and set it to run at like half power in BIOS. Give it a week of standard use, check your temps now and then at idle and under load. (Speedfan is a great program for this if you didn't already know of it. http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php ) If your temps aren't satisfactory, buy another fan and try it out on the window. But it does make some noise, and if it's running 100% it will probably be enough to drive you crazy after a while. lol
> Like I said before, the Ultra Kaze fans are nice. But loud at over 50-60% power.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You are welcome here anytime, Once A Scout Always A Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not digging the new case, but cases are a personal thing as long as they are built good and are setup for your needs. Keep us posted on the new build, I love to see what our Scouts bring to new cases, most times they knock them out the park.
> Yes I wouldn't use them unless really needed, you will not believe how much better cooling you'll get to the CPU once you put a fan in the drive bays. If you have the tools, I would also cut out the honey comb mesh in front of the stock from fan. This will increase the air flow a lot, to the point it's like getting a new fan.
> Off Topic time, I will be on vacation for 30 days in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do my best to try to stop in from time to time, but I'm sure you all will be able to handle any questions that come up. For any new Scouts, I'll update ranks and try to manage picture links in the Member's list when I can. The Pic of the month will get posted, still time for new ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Yes, take the rear 120mm LED fan and mount it in the top disk drive bays using zip ties, or double sided tape. Be sure to remove the plates that are mounted there. I left the bottom plate in place, and mounted the fan to it with two fan screws. The plate covers part of the fan, but it is much, much easier than using zip ties.
> Put a new 120mm fan in the same place you took the stock fan from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the response. Other questions:
> 
> 1) Putting the original rear fan in the top disk bays it will lose functionality on and off the LED's?
> 
> 2) At the top you left the original fan or replaced?
> 
> 3) I did not found the fans that you suggested here in Brazil to buy, you could direct me to others that you like? Preferably with a good relationship between CFM and noise ok?
Click to expand...

Please post a web site so we can see what is available for you to buy.


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Please post a web site so we can see what is available for you to buy.


http://www.justshop.com.br/home/categoria/familia_id:96/120mm

http://www.londritech.com.br/ecommerce_site/index.php?pg=lista_produtos&idcat=23827|32041|33066&cdg=1623&offset=0

http://www.megamamute.com.br/cat/1040/coolers-e-resfriamento.aspx

https://www.guerradigital.net/coolers/fan.html

http://www.terabyteshop.com.br/refrigeracao/cooler-p-gabinete.dtml

If you have any opinion that does not think these links can also say that I try other stores


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Doesn't Newegg deliver to Brazil?


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Doesn't Newegg deliver to Brazil?


Deliver, but my credit card administrator don´t give me a international card


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Please post a web site so we can see what is available for you to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.justshop.com.br/home/categoria/familia_id:96/120mm
> 
> http://www.londritech.com.br/ecommerce_site/index.php?pg=lista_produtos&idcat=23827|32041|33066&cdg=1623&offset=0
> 
> http://www.megamamute.com.br/cat/1040/coolers-e-resfriamento.aspx
> 
> https://www.guerradigital.net/coolers/fan.html
> 
> http://www.terabyteshop.com.br/refrigeracao/cooler-p-gabinete.dtml
> 
> If you have any opinion that does not think these links can also say that I try other stores
Click to expand...

With the limited chioces you have in your area, I would go with this. You will want to control it with your MB or a fan controller. They are quiet at lower rpm's and still move a good amount of air. The the LED's will not be as bright as the stock fans.

https://www.guerradigital.net/coolers/fan/cooler-master-fan-120mm-r4-sickleflow-vermelho-r4-l2r-20ar-r1.html

If you want brighter led fans, I would try these. I have never used them, but many people love the Akasa Vipers. Comparing the specs to the Vipers these should be good at lower RPM's also

http://www.justshop.com.br/home/produto/codigo:61,familia_id:96/fan-de-gabinete-akasa-ak-174cr-4rds-120mm


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> With the limited chioces you have in your area, I would go with this. You will want to control it with your MB or a fan controller. They are quiet at lower rpm's and still move a good amount of air. The the LED's will not be as bright as the stock fans.
> https://www.guerradigital.net/coolers/fan/cooler-master-fan-120mm-r4-sickleflow-vermelho-r4-l2r-20ar-r1.html
> If you want brighter led fans, I would try these. I have never used them, but many people love the Akasa Vipers. Comparing the specs to the Vipers these should be good at lower RPM's also
> http://www.justshop.com.br/home/produto/codigo:61,familia_id:96/fan-de-gabinete-akasa-ak-174cr-4rds-120mm


https://www.guerradigital.net/coolers/fan/cooler-master-fan-120mm-r4-sickleflow-vermelho-r4-l2r-20ar-r1.html

As for those, xtraflo are no better? The prices are about equal.

http://www.justshop.com.br/home/produto/codigo:61,familia_id:96/fan-de-gabinete-akasa-ak-174cr-4rds-120mm

As for these, the CFM is not too low? Only 59?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Chrome copper FTW!

Might get another SR-2,just to dremel another scout up to see if i cant get it in there......


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> Chrome copper FTW!
> Might get another SR-2,just to dremel another scout up to see if i cant get it in there......


Dope! Are all the tubes gonna be like that? Also, there is no way you are fitting that in a scout without it going into the drive bays a few inches at least. Please do it anyway


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Dope! Are all the tubes gonna be like that? Also, there is no way you are fitting that in a scout without it going into the drive bays a few inches at least. Please do it anyway


Yup,every tube is going to be like that.

I was thinking lose the drive bays altogether and put a 360 rad down the front ,put 2 ssd's behind the mobo tray and an external DVD drive


----------



## Branish

I really don't think there is any way of getting an SR2 into the Scout no matter what you rip out or modify. But I haven't tried personally so it'd be really cool to see myself proved wrong. I will gladly eat my words if it can be done.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yup,every tube is going to be like that.
> I was thinking lose the drive bays altogether and put a 360 rad down the front ,put 2 ssd's behind the mobo tray and an external DVD drive


Where did you learn to bend them so precisely? and what do you use to do it? Also, are those the fittings from the bitspower crystal links?


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> https://www.guerradigital.net/coolers/fan/cooler-master-fan-120mm-r4-sickleflow-vermelho-r4-l2r-20ar-r1.html
> As for those, xtraflo are no better? The prices are about equal.
> http://www.justshop.com.br/home/produto/codigo:61,familia_id:96/fan-de-gabinete-akasa-ak-174cr-4rds-120mm
> As for these, the CFM is not too low? Only 59?


UP!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> Chrome copper FTW!
> Might get another SR-2,just to dremel another scout up to see if i cant get it in there......











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I really don't think there is any way of getting an SR2 into the Scout no matter what you rip out or modify. But I haven't tried personally so it'd be really cool to see myself proved wrong. I will gladly eat my words if it can be done.


lol. That would be awesome. Basically end up gutting the whole case.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> With the limited chioces you have in your area, I would go with this. You will want to control it with your MB or a fan controller. They are quiet at lower rpm's and still move a good amount of air. The the LED's will not be as bright as the stock fans.
> https://www.guerradigital.net/coolers/fan/cooler-master-fan-120mm-r4-sickleflow-vermelho-r4-l2r-20ar-r1.html
> If you want brighter led fans, I would try these. I have never used them, but many people love the Akasa Vipers. Comparing the specs to the Vipers these should be good at lower RPM's also
> http://www.justshop.com.br/home/produto/codigo:61,familia_id:96/fan-de-gabinete-akasa-ak-174cr-4rds-120mm
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guerradigital.net/coolers/fan/cooler-master-fan-120mm-r4-sickleflow-vermelho-r4-l2r-20ar-r1.html
> 
> As for those, xtraflo are no better? The prices are about equal.
> 
> http://www.justshop.com.br/home/produto/codigo:61,familia_id:96/fan-de-gabinete-akasa-ak-174cr-4rds-120mm
> 
> As for these, the CFM is not too low? Only 59?
Click to expand...

In case nobody answered you. I'd go for the R4s. If you can get them.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Awesome Sauce Inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome copper FTW!
> Might get another SR-2,just to dremel another scout up to see if i cant get it in there......


That looks amazing









I would love to see an SR-2 in a scout!....I do feel it would be a bit like trying to fit a square peg in a round hole though







not impossible though.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> That looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see an SR-2 in a scout!....I do feel it would be a bit like trying to fit a square peg in a round hole though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not impossible though.


*clears throat* The Scout is not round...


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> In case nobody answered you. I'd go for the R4s. If you can get them.


Sickeflow ou Xtraflow?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> In case nobody answered you. I'd go for the R4s. If you can get them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sickeflow ou Xtraflow?
Click to expand...

Ummmm derp?







Sorry. Didn't notice Xtraflos were Cooler Masters too. Never seen those. I imagine either would be fine. The faster ones might be noisy tho. I wonder if they have them on Newegg?

edit : Not on Newegg.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> With the limited chioces you have in your area, I would go with this. You will want to control it with your MB or a fan controller. They are quiet at lower rpm's and still move a good amount of air. The the LED's will not be as bright as the stock fans.
> https://www.guerradigital.net/coolers/fan/cooler-master-fan-120mm-r4-sickleflow-vermelho-r4-l2r-20ar-r1.html
> If you want brighter led fans, I would try these. I have never used them, but many people love the Akasa Vipers. Comparing the specs to the Vipers these should be good at lower RPM's also
> http://www.justshop.com.br/home/produto/codigo:61,familia_id:96/fan-de-gabinete-akasa-ak-174cr-4rds-120mm
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guerradigital.net/coolers/fan/cooler-master-fan-120mm-r4-sickleflow-vermelho-r4-l2r-20ar-r1.html
> 
> As for those, xtraflo are no better? The prices are about equal.
> 
> http://www.justshop.com.br/home/produto/codigo:61,familia_id:96/fan-de-gabinete-akasa-ak-174cr-4rds-120mm
> 
> As for these, the CFM is not too low? Only 59?
Click to expand...

The xtraflo's are more for heat shinks and rads, they are pretty much blademasters but with good looks. They will work great as a case fan but will make more noise.

xtraflo


Blade Master

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome copper FTW!
> 
> Might get another SR-2,just to dremel another scout up to see if i cant get it in there......


Looking great! Are you getting the piping chromed or did you find some that was already chromed?


----------



## theamdman

I would have so bought this case if i had more room on my desk :C


----------



## GoodInk

It's not a very big case, about inline with what most people think a mid tower should be. I've owned some so called "mid towers" that were really pushing the mid part, much closer to a full tower. Maybe they need a 3/4 tower class.


----------



## theamdman

yeah, i got a lian li a05, but my buddy has this case. it's nice but..


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> yeah, i got a lian li a05, but my buddy has this case. it's nice but..


It's nice but... It's just mid-grade.

Compared to the CM 335 I was in before this, this case is amazing. Not to mention I got it for dirt cheap, free shipping, and it came with a $25 Best Buy gift card.


----------



## Kaneda13

I know it's not my case, but it drives my case around when i need it too...

Got some new wheels and tires this week, not looking' to bad for 162K miles and 13 years old.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> I know it's not my case, but it drives my case around when i need it too...
> Got some new wheels and tires this week, not looking' to bad for 162K miles and 13 years old.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Brother!!!







Nice wagon... Is that a 528i or 3 series???


----------



## Kaneda13

e39 5 series.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> e39 5 series.











Very Nice.. When me and the better half took the step, we almost bought one..."Back in Chicago"; My Best friend, Damn; (35 year's) now we've been friend's!!!







He worked for FIELDS BMW DEALERSHIP for 10 year's, After he sold his business...







Anyway.. Nice Ride sir..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> I know it's not my case, but it drives my case around when i need it too...
> 
> Got some new wheels and tires this week, not looking' to bad for 162K miles and 13 years old.


You don't see a lot of those here in the US, but you go to Germany, and wagons (mostly Audi's) are almost always the ones blowing your doors off on the Autobahn.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You don't see a lot of those here in the US, but you go to Germany, and wagons (mostly Audi's) are almost always the ones blowing your doors off on the Autobahn.


I love wagons... I'm in the US, and being American I like big, high power cars... I had a 1996 Buick Roadmaster Estate Wagon a few years back with a cammed and bored Corvette LT1 under the hood. Hooker headers, and Borla cat-back. Believe it or not, those cars came from factory with the Corvette LT1's in them. But this one wasn't quite the grocery getter it was meant to be. Looked and sounded stock until you hit the gas.

Nothing beats the look on a kids face when his Honda has it's doors blown off by a 17 foot station wagon.


----------



## Slavvik

Good Evening Everyone! Just popping in to perhaps gain some wisdom (this is a HUGE post, or I would have searched for this info!) - I've been wanting to liquid cool my storm scout now, and I've been reading a bit about it - I was wondering if anyone here had any pieces of advice in regards to the parts for liquid cooling a storm scout. I only want to liquid cool the CPU.

I'm currently running the i5 2500k OCed to 4.5Ghz with a temperature ~68 degrees C. I'm looking to pump this out to 4.8 with those same temperatures.

Question is: What radiator size should I be looking for? Is it going to require any real case modification to accomplish this? Where is the common place to house said radiator? The pump?

I know the custom vs. H100 is a hot topic, but I'm looking to build this custom.. mostly for the experience and partially to make it look awesome ;-). So really.. if there are any tips anyone has as I venture out into the whole 'liquid cooling' on a storm scout realm, I would be grateful. Thanks!

Sidebar: About my specs below, I am upgrading my motherboard to a ASUS Sabertooth Z77, and potentially looking to upgrade my power supply to a higher efficiency model, and one known to handle stable voltage specification levels. Also, I'm going to be removing the stock fans from the Storm Scout and adding in something with a little more oomf to it, potentially even adding a fan to the front or back as well, depending on how much room I have (or to the side if I get around to making a new plastic side). Any advice or pitfalls related to that with the scout would be appreciated as well.

This thread has inspired me to pimp my scout. Just saying.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Good Evening Everyone! Just popping in to perhaps gain some wisdom (this is a HUGE post, or I would have searched for this info!) - I've been wanting to liquid cool my storm scout now, and I've been reading a bit about it - I was wondering if anyone here had any pieces of advice in regards to the parts for liquid cooling a storm scout. I only want to liquid cool the CPU.
> I'm currently running the i5 2500k OCed to 4.5Ghz with a temperature ~68 degrees C. I'm looking to pump this out to 4.8 with those same temperatures.
> Question is: What radiator size should I be looking for? Is it going to require any real case modification to accomplish this? Where is the common place to house said radiator? The pump?
> I know the custom vs. H100 is a hot topic, but I'm looking to build this custom.. mostly for the experience and partially to make it look awesome ;-). So really.. if there are any tips anyone has as I venture out into the whole 'liquid cooling' on a storm scout realm, I would be grateful. Thanks!
> Sidebar: About my specs below, I am upgrading my motherboard to a ASUS Sabertooth Z77, and potentially looking to upgrade my power supply to a higher efficiency model, and one known to handle stable voltage specification levels. Also, I'm going to be removing the stock fans from the Storm Scout and adding in something with a little more oomf to it, potentially even adding a fan to the front or back as well, depending on how much room I have (or to the side if I get around to making a new plastic side). Any advice or pitfalls related to that with the scout would be appreciated as well.
> This thread has inspired me to pimp my scout. Just saying.
> Thanks everyone!


First off, welcome to overclock.net and welcome to the scout club!









Check post 25000 out (Beware, if you think your post is huge then be prepared







) :

http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/24990_30#post_16868288

It contains every watercooled scout I am aware of. Do some browsing and let us know what youre thinking, then we can help you more


----------



## DireLeon2010

They're heeeeere!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116504

sigh Maybe I'll save up for one later this year.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> They're heeeeere!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116504
> sigh Maybe I'll save up for one later this year.










Yeah Baby!!! Now it's time to get my 'Scout' done & out of the way.. So I can move on to my Main Chassis..... I just been waiting for these baby's to get released!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> First off, welcome to overclock.net and welcome to the scout club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check post 25000 out (Beware, if you think youre post is huge then be prepared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) :
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club/24990_30#post_16868288
> It contains every watercooled scout I am aware of. Do some browsing and let us know what youre thinking, then we can help you more


Nice............ Good place to direct him!!!







Rep+ to brother.....


----------



## Slavvik

Well let's see... I suppose right now I'm considering three options:

A) "Screw it, just get an H80"
If I did this I would likely put it on the rear exhaust vent in push/pull, this would give me the natural intake and outtake the storm scout currently has (I also want to replace all my stock fans with something... advice on a good case fan would be nice - not too many benchmarks out there for that)

B) Create a custom loop, using the same exact idea of rad/fan placement as above.
But my question with this one is if the single 120mm fan on a radiator is even worth it for a custom loop. (I only want to tackle the CPU at this time). It looks like some people are managing to create these loops without removing the drive bays... which is important to me. I have two HDDs and an SSD, as well as the disk drive.

Unless I could I somehow merge them upwards to consolidate? Otherwise, I'd leave them there and use the empty space between by HDD bay and disk drive to house the resevoir and pump.

I'm semi-ok with moving the housing if I can manage to keep all the drives I have currently.

Also, with that number of drives it seems like it'd be impossible for me to go another route and use a dual 120mm rad vertically in the front (after chopping through the bays) - unless you feel otherwise?

C) Get a Storm Trooper for less space troubles (but then I'd be in the wrong club ;-) )


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> They're heeeeere!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116504
> sigh Maybe I'll save up for one later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Baby!!! Now it's time to get my 'Scout' done & out of the way.. So I can move on to my Main Chassis..... I just been waiting for these baby's to get released!!!
Click to expand...

Hate to admit, amazing stuff there. And for not much more than the 2500K? The same price as the 2550K? AMD is in a heap of trouble


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Well let's see... I suppose right now I'm considering three options:
> 
> A) "Screw it, just get an H80"
> If I did this I would likely put it on the rear exhaust vent in push/pull, this would give me the natural intake and outtake the storm scout currently has (I also want to replace all my stock fans with something... advice on a good case fan would be nice - not too many benchmarks out there for that)
> 
> B) Create a custom loop, using the same exact idea of rad/fan placement as above.
> But my question with this one is if the single 120mm fan on a radiator is even worth it for a custom loop. (I only want to tackle the CPU at this time). It looks like some people are managing to create these loops without removing the drive bays... which is important to me. I have two HDDs and an SSD, as well as the disk drive.
> 
> Unless I could I somehow merge them upwards to consolidate? Otherwise, I'd leave them there and use the empty space between by HDD bay and disk drive to house the resevoir and pump.
> 
> I'm semi-ok with moving the housing if I can manage to keep all the drives I have currently.
> 
> Also, with that number of drives it seems like it'd be impossible for me to go another route and use a dual 120mm rad vertically in the front (after chopping through the bays) - unless you feel otherwise?
> 
> C) Get a Storm Trooper for less space troubles (but then I'd be in the wrong club ;-) )


Welcome! A Custom 120 loop will cool better than a H80 and make less noise with the right fan. I did have a RX120 in the back of mine but it did take some modding to get it in there. If you go with an EX it might fit with out any and give you about the same cooling. The best part about going custom is you can reuse and add stuff later on.

Here is a setup that is cheap, will cool a CPU great (you will need to add fittings and tubing, I would go with 7/16" tubing and 1/2" barbs. safe, cheap, and looks good)
XSPC EX120 Rad - $40
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14326/ex-rad-314/XSPC_EX120_Single_120mm_Low_Profile_Split_Fin_Radiator.html?tl=c95s159b49

XSPC Ray Storm CPU Block - $62
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14186/ex-blc-971/XSPC_RayStorm_High_Performance_Acetal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Intel_Sockets_LGA_775_1155_1156_1366_2011.html?tl=c323s1205b49

XSPC X20 450 Pump/Res Combo - $50
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12694/ex-pmp-128/XSPC_X20_450_Acrylic_Pump_Reservoir_Combo_-_Small_Profile.html?tl=g30c107s152

Total
$150


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Well let's see... I suppose right now I'm considering three options:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A) "Screw it, just get an H80"
> If I did this I would likely put it on the rear exhaust vent in push/pull, this would give me the natural intake and outtake the storm scout currently has (I also want to replace all my stock fans with something... advice on a good case fan would be nice - not too many benchmarks out there for that)
> B) Create a custom loop, using the same exact idea of rad/fan placement as above.
> But my question with this one is if the single 120mm fan on a radiator is even worth it for a custom loop. (I only want to tackle the CPU at this time). It looks like some people are managing to create these loops without removing the drive bays... which is important to me. I have two HDDs and an SSD, as well as the disk drive.
> Unless I could I somehow merge them upwards to consolidate? Otherwise, I'd leave them there and use the empty space between by HDD bay and disk drive to house the resevoir and pump.
> I'm semi-ok with moving the housing if I can manage to keep all the drives I have currently.
> Also, with that number of drives it seems like it'd be impossible for me to go another route and use a dual 120mm rad vertically in the front (after chopping through the bays) - unless you feel otherwise?
> 
> 
> C) Get a Storm Trooper for less space troubles (but then I'd be in the wrong club ;-) )


First off: 'Welcome'







to The 'CMSSC' Your A. & B. questions I had to leave to one of the more(way more) experienced member's that have liquid cooled 'Scouts'....
Second: Both The 'CMSSC' & 'CMSTC' are affiliated with each other....... Let's say you came to the Right 'Family'!!!











PS:







Both chassis are just magnificent to use on build's!!!







Mid-tower & Full-tower......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Hate to admit, amazing stuff there. And for not much more than the 2500K? The same price as the 2550K? AMD is in a heap of trouble


AMD I feel is in big trouble....















As for these 'Intel' CPU's, They are going to be part of my new build.............


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> First off: 'Welcome' to The 'CMSSC' Your A. & B. questions I had to leave to one of the more(way more) experienced member's that have liquid cooled 'Scouts'....
> Second: Both The 'CMSSC' & 'CMSTC' are affiliated with each other....... Let's say you came to the Right 'Family'!!!


Thanks ;D I actually am really leaning towards it.... I'm not against modding a case - quite the opposite, I think it can be totally awesome and cool... the only issue I have against THIS instance is that I really don't see a way to get the cooling power I want in this space with the number of drives in this mid-tower.
Quote:


> Welcome! A Custom 120 loop will cool better than a H80 and make less noise with the right fan. I did have a RX120 in the back of mine but it did take some modding to get it in there. If you go with an EX it might fit with out any and give you about the same cooling. The best part about going custom is you can reuse and add stuff later on.
> 
> Here is a setup that is cheap, will cool a CPU great (you will need to add fittings and tubing, I would go with 7/16" tubing and 1/2" barbs. safe, cheap, and looks good)
> XSPC EX120 Rad - $40
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14326/ex-rad-314/XSPC_EX120_Single_120mm_Low_Profile_Split_Fin_Radiator.html?tl=c95s159b49
> 
> XSPC Ray Storm CPU Block - $62
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14186/ex-blc-971/XSPC_RayStorm_High_Performance_Acetal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Intel_Sockets_LGA_775_1155_1156_1366_2011.html?tl=c323s1205b49
> 
> XSPC X20 450 Pump/Res Combo - $50
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12694/ex-pmp-128/XSPC_X20_450_Acrylic_Pump_Reservoir_Combo_-_Small_Profile.html?tl=g30c107s152
> 
> Total
> $150


Oh cool, a pump/res combo - that's interesting! That really would likely fit in the mid tower without too much hassle wouldn't it....
See above though: I think I may be changing my MOS to 'Trooper' instead of 'Scout'









I would never have chosen a full tower without the handle though, which sounds so strange lol - but I am on the go a lot - it helps ^_^ - I fell instantly in love when I saw its photos.

If I put the work into setting this up I think I want at least a 2x120mm sized rad for more cooling, which really only leaves me with the option of a full tower upgrade or slicing out the bays on this one. And since I'm swapping out the mobo anyway...... it's the prime time to do a tower change!

I was contemplating 1/2 tubing - is there some sort of benefit to 7/16 vs 1/2 from a cooling standpoint?


----------



## mheat6

Add me to the club! 16 year old enthusiast here. Just got my first build done







. This is my first personal build, but i did build a pc for a friend when i was 14.

Specs:
- i5 2500k, overclocked to 4.0ghz
- Asrock P67 Extreme 4
- Cooler Master Hyper 212+
- Patriot sector 5 16gb 1600mhz
- Thermaltake 850w TR2 RX
- XFX Black Edition Double-D R7970
- Corsair Force Series 3 60GB SSD
- Western Digital 500gb green
- Lite-On ihas-324 burner
- and the Cooler Master Storm Scout of course. Converted to Blue.

Now for the pics!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> First off: 'Welcome' to The 'CMSSC' Your A. & B. questions I had to leave to one of the more(way more) experienced member's that have liquid cooled 'Scouts'....
> Second: Both The 'CMSSC' & 'CMSTC' are affiliated with each other....... Let's say you came to the Right 'Family'!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ;D I actually am really leaning towards it.... I'm not against modding a case - quite the opposite, I think it can be totally awesome and cool... the only issue I have against THIS instance is that I really don't see a way to get the cooling power I want in this space with the number of drives in this mid-tower.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! A Custom 120 loop will cool better than a H80 and make less noise with the right fan. I did have a RX120 in the back of mine but it did take some modding to get it in there. If you go with an EX it might fit with out any and give you about the same cooling. The best part about going custom is you can reuse and add stuff later on.
> 
> Here is a setup that is cheap, will cool a CPU great (you will need to add fittings and tubing, I would go with 7/16" tubing and 1/2" barbs. safe, cheap, and looks good)
> XSPC EX120 Rad - $40
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14326/ex-rad-314/XSPC_EX120_Single_120mm_Low_Profile_Split_Fin_Radiator.html?tl=c95s159b49
> 
> XSPC Ray Storm CPU Block - $62
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14186/ex-blc-971/XSPC_RayStorm_High_Performance_Acetal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Intel_Sockets_LGA_775_1155_1156_1366_2011.html?tl=c323s1205b49
> 
> XSPC X20 450 Pump/Res Combo - $50
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12694/ex-pmp-128/XSPC_X20_450_Acrylic_Pump_Reservoir_Combo_-_Small_Profile.html?tl=g30c107s152
> 
> Total
> $150
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cool, a pump/res combo - that's interesting! That really would likely fit in the mid tower without too much hassle wouldn't it....
> See above though: I think I may be changing my MOS to 'Trooper' instead of 'Scout'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never have chosen a full tower without the handle though, which sounds so strange lol - but I am on the go a lot - it helps ^_^ - I fell instantly in love when I saw its photos.
> 
> If I put the work into setting this up I think I want at least a 2x120mm sized rad for more cooling, which really only leaves me with the option of a full tower upgrade or slicing out the bays on this one. And since I'm swapping out the mobo anyway...... it's the prime time to do a tower change!
> 
> I was contemplating 1/2 tubing - is there some sort of benefit to 7/16 vs 1/2 from a cooling standpoint?
Click to expand...

You can add a 240 to the top, both cases are great. Shadowfox will be able to help with the top mounted rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mheat6*
> 
> Add me to the club! 16 year old enthusiast here. Just got my first build done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is my first personal build, but i did build a pc for a friend when i was 14.
> 
> Specs:
> - i5 2500k, overclocked to 4.0ghz
> - Asrock P67 Extreme 4
> - Cooler Master Hyper 212+
> - Patriot sector 5 16gb 1600mhz
> - Thermaltake 850w TR2 RX
> - XFX Black Edition Double-D R7970
> - Corsair Force Series 3 60GB SSD
> - Western Digital 500gb green
> - Lite-On ihas-324 burner
> - and the Cooler Master Storm Scout of course. Converted to Blue.
> 
> Now for the pics!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome! I'll get you you added as soon as I can, I'm on vacation right now and it the road tomorrow.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can add a 240 to the top, both cases are great. Shadowfox will be able to help with the top mounted rad.


Yea, ill be glad to help if you decide to stick with the scout! Check my build log to see what kind of work a top mounted rad involves








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mheat6*
> 
> Add me to the club! 16 year old enthusiast here. Just got my first build done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is my first personal build, but i did build a pc for a friend when i was 14.
> Specs:
> - i5 2500k, overclocked to 4.0ghz
> - Asrock P67 Extreme 4
> - Cooler Master Hyper 212+
> - Patriot sector 5 16gb 1600mhz
> - Thermaltake 850w TR2 RX
> - XFX Black Edition Double-D R7970
> - Corsair Force Series 3 60GB SSD
> - Western Digital 500gb green
> - Lite-On ihas-324 burner
> - and the Cooler Master Storm Scout of course. Converted to Blue.
> Now for the pics!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice rig and wrlcome to the club! That 7970 makes me feel inadequate


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mheat6*
> 
> Add me to the club! 16 year old enthusiast here. Just got my first build done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is my first personal build, but i did build a pc for a friend when i was 14.
> Specs:
> - i5 2500k, overclocked to 4.0ghz
> - Asrock P67 Extreme 4
> - Cooler Master Hyper 212+
> - Patriot sector 5 16gb 1600mhz
> - Thermaltake 850w TR2 RX
> - XFX Black Edition Double-D R7970
> - Corsair Force Series 3 60GB SSD
> - Western Digital 500gb green
> - Lite-On ihas-324 burner
> - and the Cooler Master Storm Scout of course. Converted to Blue.
> Now for the pics!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice hardware in the Scout. I really hope you enjoy it!


----------



## DireLeon2010

So, was looking at 1155 boards and....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135305

Oh lawdy! Alls it needs is 'spinners'!


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So, was looking at 1155 boards and....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135305
> 
> Oh lawdy! Alls it needs is 'spinners'!










LOL I thought the same thing on these boards when I seen them... But then? I came across this: ECS leads the 'Market'!!! Check it out.. Good Read....









A qoute from one of are own OCN members!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The "gold plating" is obviously cosmetic.
> 
> 
> 
> No the gold plate would stop oxidization of the choke coil, or help to stop it. How you can get oxidization??? Living in Florida. Everything rusts or turns green in FL.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Is it iron? Is it steel? NO! It's... *tears off shirt* SSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPERRRRRR ALLOYYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steel is an alloy. Iron is an element. Its probably a cheap stainless. Cheap stainless retains magnetic (ferrous) properties. While good stainless like surgical steel does not.
> 
> Examples of exotic, supper alloys. Its all about the crystalline structure.
> Hastelloy, Inconel (e.g. IN100, IN600, IN713), Waspaloy, Rene alloys (e.g. Rene 41, Rene 80, Rene 95, Rene N5), Haynes alloys, Incoloy, MP98T, TMS alloys, and CMSX (e.g. CMSX-4) single crystal alloys.
> 
> Maybe they should call it ---->>>G*A*M*E*R ALLOY<<<
Click to expand...


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mheat6*
> 
> Add me to the club! 16 year old enthusiast here. Just got my first build done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is my first personal build, but i did build a pc for a friend when i was 14.
> Specs:
> - i5 2500k, overclocked to 4.0ghz
> - Asrock P67 Extreme 4
> - Cooler Master Hyper 212+
> - Patriot sector 5 16gb 1600mhz
> - Thermaltake 850w TR2 RX
> - XFX Black Edition Double-D R7970
> - Corsair Force Series 3 60GB SSD
> - Western Digital 500gb green
> - Lite-On ihas-324 burner
> - and the Cooler Master Storm Scout of course. Converted to Blue.
> Now for the pics!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The best thing about your build is your wallpaper, R32 FTW. Wish I had the money for an R, but I settled on a GTI.


----------



## Robilar

Updated my Scout again. It's m official portable media pc for around the house.

I updated my main system and moved a couple of the parts over to the Scout.

It now runs a 2600k, Asus P8Z68-V Pro motherboard, 8 GB of G.skill RAM, 6 TB hard drive space (Main drive is a 150GB Velociraptor), Creative Sound card, Asus 6850 GPU.

I also grabbed a Kuhler 920 to cool the cpu as well.

The case is starting to get a bit heavy... I still have two more free SATA slots for additional hard drives (I bought a Lian Li hard drive cage which can hold 3 and adds an extra fan mount up front as well.)


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Updated my Scout again. It's m official portable media pc for around the house.
> I updated my main system and moved a couple of the parts over to the Scout.
> It now runs a 2600k, Asus P8Z68-V Pro motherboard, 8 GB of G.skill RAM, 6 TB hard drive space (Main drive is a 150GB Velociraptor), Creative Sound card, Asus 6850 GPU.
> I also grabbed a Kuhler 920 to cool the cpu as well.
> The case is starting to get a bit heavy... I still have two more free SATA slots for additional hard drives (I bought a Lian Li hard drive cage which can hold 3 and adds an extra fan mount up front as well.)


Where did you get those front fans?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Where did you get those front fans?


They are Enermax Vegas fans.


----------



## GoodInk

OK is there a glitch going on with OCN and posts disappearing? I have had many posts that I thought I had posted but after going back they are no longer there, I though at first I thought it was me working way too many hours and forgetting to hit the submit button, but now I'm 100% sure I have posts disappearing, I posted the new Best Picture of the Month yesterday and know it was posted but now its gone.


----------



## GoodInk

*May's Best Picture of the Month
Congratulations xertioN*


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anyone here know if my 965 is worth anything? I know it's a C2 but....


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> OK is there a glitch going on with OCN and posts disappearing? I have had many posts that I thought I had posted but after going back they are no longer there, I though at first I thought it was me working way too many hours and forgetting to hit the submit button, but now I'm 100% sure I have posts disappearing, I posted the new Best Picture of the Month yesterday and know it was posted but now its gone.


Nope... It's not you!! It's the mods.. Well, at least with my post I know they must have pulled off. " Sexual Content" LOL.... What ever







... Pic of the month??; I don't see why they would pull that down...







I'm still waiting for the Infraction notice!!!







I better be-careful; I'm getting close to my limit!!!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Anyone here know if my 965 is worth anything? I know it's a C2 but....


70 to 80 usd shipped is what c2 is pulling now days.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Anyone here know if my 965 is worth anything? I know it's a C2 but....
> 
> 
> 
> 70 to 80 usd shipped is what c2 is pulling now days.
Click to expand...

Hmmm....okay, thanks.


----------



## Slavvik

Add me please! Unless you can only be a member so long as you still use your scout








But I've had this gal for over a year now, and she's treated me well...

I had to share before I started assembly!!!

Parts in there RIGHT now:
Case: Coolermaster Storm Scout
Mobo: BIOSTAR P67B+
CPU: Intel i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz
GPU: MSI Cyclone Radeon HD 6850 x2 (Crossfire)
SSD: Kingston HyperX 120GB
HDD: 2x Spinpoint F3 1TB
Heatsink: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
Memory: G.SKILL 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333
PSU: SILVERSTONE Strider Essential series ST70F-ES 700W

I know the cable management isn't sexy... but it's effective. And nothing custom on the case, not even fans - but I'm planning that with my new build







This is my first personal build, so it's close to the heart anyway ;-)


I'm giving much of her to my GF to install a custom water cooling loop in a slightly bigger case.... THE STORM TROOPER!
New Parts:
Same As Above.. EXCEPT

Mobo: Asus Z77 Sabertooth
GPU: Gigabyte Windforce GTX 680 2GB
PSU: Strider Gold 850W (Modular)
(In the next few weeks): Custom Loop Liquid Cooling - brands unknown
And of course case: CM Storm Trooper



See you in the Storm Trooper Club guys


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Add me please! Unless you can only be a member so long as you still use your scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've had this gal for over a year now, and she's treated me well...
> 
> I had to share before I started assembly!!!
> 
> Parts in there RIGHT now:
> Case: Coolermaster Storm Scout
> Mobo: BIOSTAR P67B+
> CPU: Intel i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz
> GPU: MSI Cyclone Radeon HD 6850 x2 (Crossfire)
> SSD: Kingston HyperX 120GB
> HDD: 2x Spinpoint F3 1TB
> Heatsink: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
> Memory: G.SKILL 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333
> PSU: SILVERSTONE Strider Essential series ST70F-ES 700W
> 
> I know the cable management isn't sexy... but it's effective. And nothing custom on the case, not even fans - but I'm planning that with my new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first personal build, so it's close to the heart anyway ;-)
> 
> 
> I'm giving much of her to my GF to install a custom water cooling loop in a slightly bigger case.... THE STORM TROOPER!
> New Parts:
> Same As Above.. EXCEPT
> 
> Mobo: Asus Z77 Sabertooth
> GPU: Gigabyte Windforce GTX 680 2GB
> PSU: Strider Gold 850W (Modular)
> (In the next few weeks): Custom Loop Liquid Cooling - brands unknown
> And of course case: CM Storm Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> See you in the Storm Trooper Club guys


Welcome! Please fill out this form and add the php code to your sig
Form:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ

Code:

Code:



Code:


:gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:

Two great cases you have


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! Please fill out this form and add the php code to your sig
> Form:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ
> 
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:
> 
> Two great cases you have


Thanks mate ;-) I look forward to posting much sexier pics when I start assembling my Slavvik Storm Mk II in... an hour when the mobo arrives ;-)


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anybody seen any DIY stuff online for attaching something like this....

http://petesdepot.com/263516.html

....to the back of a pc? Would it even work? I realize I'd have to attach a fan to the end somehow.

Not worried about my rig overheating. My room gets hot enough in the summer without 'The Cat' chugging away at overclock









(I like that....from henceforth, my rigs will be refered to as 'The Cat' and 'The Bird'







)


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Anybody seen any DIY stuff online for attaching something like this....
> http://petesdepot.com/263516.html
> ....to the back of a pc? Would it even work? I realize I'd have to attach a fan to the end somehow.
> Not worried about my rig overheating. My room gets hot enough in the summer without 'The Cat' chugging away at overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I like that....from henceforth, my rigs will be refered to as 'The Cat' and 'The Bird'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


If your doing that to cool off your PC and attaching the other end of it to say; 'AC'... Don't hook it directly to the AC vents, kind off set it. You'll still get cold air if you hang it in-directly from the vent, it just won't build major condensation all over your hardware and fry out your PC..If your hooking it to a fan to draw out the hot air... It's has to be one hell of a fan for it to draw the air... The noise alone will P*** you off... Just remember, it go'es on a AC,, just watch out for condensation build up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Anybody seen any DIY stuff online for attaching something like this....
> http://petesdepot.com/263516.html
> ....to the back of a pc? Would it even work? I realize I'd have to attach a fan to the end somehow.
> Not worried about my rig overheating. My room gets hot enough in the summer without 'The Cat' chugging away at overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I like that....from henceforth, my rigs will be refered to as 'The Cat' and 'The Bird'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> If your doing that to cool off your PC and attaching the other end of it to say; 'AC'... Don't hook it directly to the AC vents, kind off set it. You'll still get cold air if you hang it in-directly from the vent, it just won't build major condensation all over your hardware and fry out your PC..If your hooking it to a fan to draw out the hot air... It's has to be one hell of a fan for it to draw the air... The noise alone will P*** you off... Just remember, it go'es on a AC,, just watch out for condensation build up!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Nope. I just want to draw the hot air into another room. The way my bedroom is, it's kind of a heat trap. The ceiling to the bedroom part is higher than the part that leads to the front room and bathroom.

I might just move 'The Cat' out to the front room during the warmer months. The ceiling is vaulted in there.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Nope. I just want to draw the hot air into another room. The way my bedroom is, it's kind of a heat trap. The ceiling to the bedroom part is higher than the part that leads to the front room and bathroom.
> I might just move 'The Cat' out to the front room during the warmer months. The ceiling is vaulted in there.


Oh, ok... LOL, I have the same problem here leon.. except, reverse!!! I'm trying to draw cool air from another room 'INTO' my office.. Damn room get's hot in the summer months, I have to drop my O.C. just so my temps wont sky-rocket....







I just put an '18' fan in my door way to help pull the air from the other room into my office...!!!







Other than that, if you come up with a better Idea... PLEASE, PLEASE post it...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Nope. I just want to draw the hot air into another room. The way my bedroom is, it's kind of a heat trap. The ceiling to the bedroom part is higher than the part that leads to the front room and bathroom.
> I might just move 'The Cat' out to the front room during the warmer months. The ceiling is vaulted in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok... LOL, I have the same problem here leon.. except, reverse!!! I'm trying to draw cool air from another room 'INTO' my office.. Damn room get's hot in the summer months, I have to drop my O.C. just so my temps wont sky-rocket....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just put an '18' fan in my door way to help pull the air from the other room into my office...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, if you come up with a better Idea... PLEASE, PLEASE post it...
Click to expand...

Will do









I know....I know....wrong brand but....so many cool features to this case.






I really wish CM would do a white and black Trooper and Scout.


----------



## Rogue1266

NZXT switch 810 That's a Great chassis... And Yes: CM is releasing a 'White' Trooper I think next couple of months ahead...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Oh, ok... LOL, I have the same problem here leon.. except, reverse!!! I'm trying to draw cool air from another room 'INTO' my office.. Damn room get's hot in the summer months, I have to drop my O.C. just so my temps wont sky-rocket....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just put an '18' fan in my door way to help pull the air from the other room into my office...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, if you come up with a better Idea... PLEASE, PLEASE post it...


Open a window and have the fan pushing air out,this will draw more air into the room


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Oh, ok... LOL, I have the same problem here leon.. except, reverse!!! I'm trying to draw cool air from another room 'INTO' my office.. Damn room get's hot in the summer months, I have to drop my O.C. just so my temps wont sky-rocket....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just put an '18' fan in my door way to help pull the air from the other room into my office...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, if you come up with a better Idea... PLEASE, PLEASE post it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open a window and have the fan pushing air out,this will draw more air into the room
Click to expand...

EGADS! That would be like opening up the oven a crack when it's on broil! Here in Phoenix. 'Hot as hell' isn't just a trite saying where I live you know. It's a literal description









We've already hit triple digits in April for a few days. (Pulls out notebook. Writes note to self. 'move someplace cooler'.)


----------



## AliasOfMyself

figured out what it was lol.. anyways, video footage! not got them on my sound controller yet, working on that one


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> figured out what it was lol.. anyways, video footage! not got them on my sound controller yet, working on that one


Cant wait to see them on the controller. Great job so far!


----------



## Jewremy

Hey guys. Just finished my first major liquid cooling endeavor in the storm scout.

Chopped out the 3.5" bays, replaced the window and cut out the rear grill to make room for my res inside.

Anybody else notice that the front filter/foam on the crosshair is wicked restrictive? Took it out and my temps dropped by 2 degrees.


----------



## Shaddax

My Scout has arrived! Still waiting on several other parts to actually start the build - the motherboard hasn't arrived yet.









Ah, now the joys of figuring out how to wire the stock case fans properly. My, how the user's manual is severely lacking in detail. I know I've seen something in here on how to connect everything properly but in my excitement I have misplaced my printed guide!







Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## angry scout

jeah got my logitech g510 yesterday gooooood keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostRib

What size thumb screws fit to secure the PCI slots?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> What size thumb screws fit to secure the PCI slots?


The standard ones that come with the case for the sidepanels also fit the pci slots









Source: i have one holding my 5770 in place alongside the screwless clips


----------



## andretiton

Hey guys,

I finished the arrangement of my Scout and would like the opinion of you on some points:

1) What did you think of the arrangement of the cables? Is good or you have any further feedback to improve?

2) I was a little disappointed with the appearance of the Cooler Master V6GT with the case closed, only appears half. Way to go, or I put something wrong?

3) If you have any opinion about anything other than the arrangement of cables, can also provide feedback ok?

4) Sorry for english.

Here are some photos:


----------



## GunSkillet

Has anyone ever tried putting an H100 on the window???


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Has anyone ever tried putting an H100 on the window???


Thought of it? Yeah. Actually done it? Doubt it's possible.


----------



## Anti!!

Its possible but no with stock tubes.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119257




ANOTHER upgrade for the HAF?!








Where's our Scout II?!









JK







We know you're watching CM









A lot of very nice changes. Nice facelift too! I never minded the looks of the HAF but, I think a lot of people will be pleased









I like the easy to remove top and all the options for cooling. AND PSU cover? (cough) Scout II (cough)


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER upgrade for the HAF?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's our Scout II?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know you're watching CM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of very nice changes. Nice facelift too! I never minded the looks of the HAF but, I think a lot of people will be pleased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the easy to remove top and all the options for cooling. AND PSU cover? (cough) Scout II (cough)


*This case is not a part of the family !!! Don't pass this off as a Storm Line Product... LOL*


----------



## DireLeon2010




----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *This case is not a part of the family !!! Don't pass this off as a Storm Line Product... LOL*










I must Agree!!!
















Ok, this person should realize when they are sitting in threads posting on their 'Birthday';







It's time to realize you need a life!!!!


----------



## cheapshots

ok ive been on and off lurking here for ages now, so i created an account









here are some pics of mine hopefully ill get up to do before work







ill post my specs up later.








So my specs are:
-I5 2500k overclocked to 4.5ghz
- CM 212+ cooler
-GTX 560 ti OC edition
- Antec high current gamer 750w PSU
- NZXT Sentry 2 LCD Fan Controller
- Stealthed dvd drive (top bay, looks way better stealthed)
- Asrock P67 extreme 4 motherboard
- Currently 1x128 cruical m4 SSD, 1x WD 1TB and 1 x samsung 500gb. (also have another external 1TB WD)

ive just recently made a psu/bottom falso floor for my case to hid the cords next to the PSU (gotta get a modular one at some point







) but the fan on the side wont fit with it on, so im leaving the fan on for now till i can make a new window, just trying to find the acrylic for it, and ill make it ventless and add that spare 120 somewhere else. (im around newcastle AUS if anyone else here knows who would supply it). so im leaving the cover off but its not too bad.
the stock fans dont like being connected to the switch and fan controller at the same time so thats why i got some other leds. gunna go more blue and maybe white later and take out the red, and make a new switch or something.
ive added two more of the stock fans (from ebay) into my case, the 120mm on the side and another 140 under my optical drive on the front.

i also plan to cut some of the beeswax mesh off for better airflow (as ive read along here sometime).
i also have to go to my mates to cut the back a little bit to fit the 24pin cord through the top whole, and hid the cables more. every so often i get the urge to neaten it up but never get it fully done







the wires up the top like the 8pin?, you dont even notice with the side on unless you are fully peering right up under it. and i already had my MB in so could not be stuffed taking it off again haha

after my snow trip (which is nearly all payed for







) and buy a car, im going to get another 24inch monitor and maybe another gfx card and SLI them.

i may get some more pics of it in the day without the bad flash.

if anyone else has some easish mods that will make it look better or more neccesary, let me know









thanks


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I finished the arrangement of my Scout and would like the opinion of you on some points:
> 1) What did you think of the arrangement of the cables? Is good or you have any further feedback to improve?
> 2) I was a little disappointed with the appearance of the Cooler Master V6GT with the case closed, only appears half. Way to go, or I put something wrong?
> 3) If you have any opinion about anything other than the arrangement of cables, can also provide feedback ok?
> 4) Sorry for english.
> Here are some photos:


Anyone?


----------



## cheapshots

wow.. very clean and nice







how come you have ur gfx card on the bottom slot? or cant it go higher?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Well i've had a death inside my machine







two days ago i started getting random display driver crashes on my 5770, i assumed it was glitchy drivers, so i went through the usual crap swapping them for older versions etc, still crashed the display driver, then upon going back to the latest drivers i got no display and the fan on it going nuts, and that's all it does now, i don't even get a post display lol.. so i have an XFX 5850 arriving before 1pm on monday courtesy of a friend who's just bought a 7950, sold me his 5850 for £50! total live saver.. onboard graphics on this motherboard can handle like two of the games i play on low detail









will update my sig after i put the card in on monday anyways heh


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Anyone?


My dad has that biostar mobo. I love the unique colors. lol

Looks rather clean. Nice


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> 
> after my snow trip (which is nearly all payed for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and buy a car, im going to get another 24inch monitor and maybe another gfx card and SLI them.
> thanks


I love the red and blue! Looks like youre quite the modder already







Two questions, how do you like your ASRock board? and second, what is a snow trip?


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> wow.. very clean and nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how come you have ur gfx card on the bottom slot? or cant it go higher?


Congrats to biostar, made the PCI-E master slot in bottom









Overclock in my VGA is impossible, very high temperatures









Any opinions about mt quesions in previous post?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Don't you just love those kinds of design flaws?



See where they put the friggin front panel connecters.







Not as bad as your problem but, still, WTH?!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

well i'm out. *slams door shut on her way out* bye.


----------



## cheapshots

Two questions, how do you like your ASRock board? and second, what is a snow trip?

this is my first build/proper computer so:

1) well. im not sure. its good? haha. i dont really know what i good or bad MB is to be honest







it does its job








the bad things that arnt too bad is the sata ports for the hdds. if you have more than 2 i think its a bit hard to get it slotted in cause the hdd bay i think is too close. but i still managed to fit it.
overall i guess im fine/impressed with it









2)umm its a trip where a few of us go to the snow?







for us anyway theres not much placces to go to the snow. for me its roughly a 7 hr trip. so a few of us guys roadtrip up there. this time were going for about 5ish days, then roadtrip all the back home







its mostly paid for (accom/ticketS) but still needa sort out food and petrol money. should be sweet









i did at the start have all the leds hooked up, so it was all red. deciding to change to all blue at some point. i didn have a red nzxt cable led thing. evetually broke as the connector sorta snapped.. its still connected, but just the solder isnt atached to the metal. ill fix it up at somepoint.


----------



## chino1974

Hey guys sad to say I'm moving on. I've got another build I'm working on and will be selling my Storm Scout if anyone knows someone looking to buy a nice very well maintained clean case pm me. It has a few very minor mods done to it nothing that isn't reversible. Mostly camoflag decal work and I flipped the bottom front grillso the crosshair is showing also I added a couple of spikes. Anyways any questions pm me please.


----------



## Kaneda13

I was really liking the way my UV lighting was looking in my Raystorm, but I wanted it to be a little brighter, so I pulled out the 2000mcd LEDs and replaced them with some 3000mcd ones:

BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## brutedawg

Hi everyone, first time poster, long time lurker.. digging the mods!

Received my Scout last week and have been holding out on the right mobo, seems every time I open newegg, I consider buying a different one each time







but I saw one thing that irks me though; the variable ATX sizes. I've seen your common 12x9.6" but then I see 12x*8.6 or 7.9"* and have read that this might leave the front of the board hanging out and using only 6 standoffs. Could anyone confirm/deny this? It seems it's also the side where ram and the 24pin goes. I haven't studied the interior of my Scout yet to see if it accomodates mobo standoffs for a 12x8.6/7.9 ATX board, but could this pose a problem down the road? Should I consider a regular ATX @12x9.6 instead? Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148697 (And additional -$15 w/promo code)

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820171545 (And additional -$10 w/promo code)

Also, sorry if I ruffled any feathers with that HAF post. It is a CM product tho, and I'd like to see a false floor and an easier to remove top on a SCOUT II. Really like to see more room for a H100 too.


----------



## GoodInk

Hello everyone, sorry if I haven't been around, but vacation has had me busy. I'm trying to keep up and if I have missed anyone or if any answers have not been covered please bump it and I'll make sure it gets covered if on one is able.
*
New Scouts Please fill this short form out to be added to the members list, post the php code in your sig*
*Form*

Code:



Code:


:gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> ok ive been on and off lurking here for ages now, so i created an account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some pics of mine hopefully ill get up to do before work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill post my specs up later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my specs are:
> -I5 2500k overclocked to 4.5ghz
> - CM 212+ cooler
> -GTX 560 ti OC edition
> - Antec high current gamer 750w PSU
> - NZXT Sentry 2 LCD Fan Controller
> - Stealthed dvd drive (top bay, looks way better stealthed)
> - Asrock P67 extreme 4 motherboard
> - Currently 1x128 cruical m4 SSD, 1x WD 1TB and 1 x samsung 500gb. (also have another external 1TB WD)
> 
> ive just recently made a psu/bottom falso floor for my case to hid the cords next to the PSU (gotta get a modular one at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but the fan on the side wont fit with it on, so im leaving the fan on for now till i can make a new window, just trying to find the acrylic for it, and ill make it ventless and add that spare 120 somewhere else. (im around newcastle AUS if anyone else here knows who would supply it). so im leaving the cover off but its not too bad.
> the stock fans dont like being connected to the switch and fan controller at the same time so thats why i got some other leds. gunna go more blue and maybe white later and take out the red, and make a new switch or something.
> ive added two more of the stock fans (from ebay) into my case, the 120mm on the side and another 140 under my optical drive on the front.
> 
> i also plan to cut some of the beeswax mesh off for better airflow (as ive read along here sometime).
> i also have to go to my mates to cut the back a little bit to fit the 24pin cord through the top whole, and hid the cables more. every so often i get the urge to neaten it up but never get it fully done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wires up the top like the 8pin?, you dont even notice with the side on unless you are fully peering right up under it. and i already had my MB in so could not be stuffed taking it off again haha
> 
> after my snow trip (which is nearly all payed for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and buy a car, im going to get another 24inch monitor and maybe another gfx card and SLI them.
> 
> i may get some more pics of it in the day without the bad flash.
> 
> if anyone else has some easish mods that will make it look better or more neccesary, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Welcome! Do I spy a stealth drive?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutedawg*
> 
> Hi everyone, first time poster, long time lurker.. digging the mods!
> 
> Received my Scout last week and have been holding out on the right mobo, seems every time I open newegg, I consider buying a different one each time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I saw one thing that irks me though; the variable ATX sizes. I've seen your common 12x9.6" but then I see 12x*8.6 or 7.9"* and have read that this might leave the front of the board hanging out and using only 6 standoffs. Could anyone confirm/deny this? It seems it's also the side where ram and the 24pin goes. I haven't studied the interior of my Scout yet to see if it accomodates mobo standoffs for a 12x8.6/7.9 ATX board, but could this pose a problem down the road? Should I consider a regular ATX @12x9.6 instead? Thanks for any clarification.


Thank for coming out and saying hi! I have used MB like this before, about the biggest thing I didn't like was you have to hold the front of the MB when installing things. It doesn't give you a nice warm fuzzy feeling but there really isn't anything wrong with them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> I was really liking the way my UV lighting was looking in my Raystorm, but I wanted it to be a little brighter, so I pulled out the 2000mcd LEDs and replaced them with some 3000mcd ones:
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


I love it, I'm sure it makes a big impact in person.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey guys sad to say I'm moving on. I've got another build I'm working on and will be selling my Storm Scout if anyone knows someone looking to buy a nice very well maintained clean case pm me. It has a few very minor mods done to it nothing that isn't reversible. Mostly camoflag decal work and I flipped the bottom front grillso the crosshair is showing also I added a couple of spikes. Anyways any questions pm me please.


Very nice case, remember Once a Scout, Always a Scout! You are welcome here anytime. What case are you moving on to?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Well i've had a death inside my machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two days ago i started getting random display driver crashes on my 5770, i assumed it was glitchy drivers, so i went through the usual crap swapping them for older versions etc, still crashed the display driver, then upon going back to the latest drivers i got no display and the fan on it going nuts, and that's all it does now, i don't even get a post display lol.. so i have an XFX 5850 arriving before 1pm on monday courtesy of a friend who's just bought a 7950, sold me his 5850 for £50! total live saver.. onboard graphics on this motherboard can handle like two of the games i play on low detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will update my sig after i put the card in on monday anyways heh


That really sucks your card died, but great deal on a new one!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> well i'm out. *slams door shut on her way out* bye.


??? Don't leave us, we all love you here AOM








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I finished the arrangement of my Scout and would like the opinion of you on some points:
> 
> 1) What did you think of the arrangement of the cables? Is good or you have any further feedback to improve?
> 
> 2) I was a little disappointed with the appearance of the Cooler Master V6GT with the case closed, only appears half. Way to go, or I put something wrong?
> 
> 3) If you have any opinion about anything other than the arrangement of cables, can also provide feedback ok?
> 
> 4) Sorry for english.
> 
> Here are some photos:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1. Cables look good
2. The V8 was the same way but looked better in this case than the V6
3. I like th cable to come out from the HDD cage more, you see less of it this way
4. Your English is better than a lot of Americans, where are you from?


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 1. Cables look good
> 2. The V8 was the same way but looked better in this case than the V6
> 3. I like th cable to come out from the HDD cage more, you see less of it this way
> 4. Your English is better than a lot of Americans, where are you from?


1. Thanks








2. Do you think it's worth I buy a V8? It's gonna be so different? Do you have any photo as an example?
3. Which cables are you talking about?
4. I am brazilian


----------



## cheapshots

a stealth drive is the only way to go on this case


----------



## chino1974

Hey GoodInk welcome back hope your vacation was a good one I'm building a Red Phantom 410 I moved alot of the parts out of the Scout into that build. I really loved the Scout but you know how it is. Once your done with a build you gotta move on to the next or you go crazy with boredom. I get more fun out of actually building them and doing any mods than actually using them after they're done. Anyways Thank You and I'll always be checking the thread everyday. And if anyone has a question or needs any advice or help feel free to pm me anytime.









Here's a few pics of the Phantom 410 I'm doing now. I know this is the Scout thread but just so you guys see what I'm doing now.
Let me know what you guys think so far.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 1. Cables look good
> 2. The V8 was the same way but looked better in this case than the V6
> 3. I like th cable to come out from the HDD cage more, you see less of it this way
> 4. Your English is better than a lot of Americans, where are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Do you think it's worth I buy a V8? It's gonna be so different? Do you have any photo as an example?
> 3. Which cables are you talking about?
> 4. I am brazilian
Click to expand...

The V6 is a better cooler if I remember, so I would keep it. All the big air coolers are going to get cut off by the window. But if you really want to see the in the case made a new window and get rid of grills. The 24 pin cable, here is a pic that shows the V8 and the way I routed my 24 pin. BTW I would love to visit your country.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey GoodInk welcome back hope your vacation was a good one I'm building a Red Phantom 410 I moved alot of the parts out of the Scout into that build. I really loved the Scout but you know how it is. Once your done with a build you gotta move on to the next or you go crazy with boredom. I get more fun out of actually building them and doing any mods than actually using them after they're done. Anyways Thank You and I'll always be checking the thread everyday. And if anyone has a question or needs any advice or help feel free to pm me anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics of the Phantom 410 I'm doing now. I know this is the Scout thread but just so you guys see what I'm doing now.
> Let me know what you guys think so far.


I'm still on vacation, and will be for a couple week







I really like that case, and completely understand the need to keep moving. My family loves me for it, they get all my leftovers and I buy them upgrades too,







I just upgraded my Mom's case and PSU, then her MB started going out right after I bought the stuff, so they just bought a new MB. She's got half a new PC now. I'll take pics after I get the MB installed, but it's a Lancool First Knight PC-K9WX and man that is a great case. The cable management in it is unreal, one zip tie is all I used! Made a m-ATX look at home in it too.


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The V6 is a better cooler if I remember, so I would keep it. All the big air coolers are going to get cut off by the window. But if you really want to see the in the case made a new window and get rid of grills. The 24 pin cable, here is a pic that shows the V8 and the way I routed my 24 pin. BTW I would love to visit your country.


I think I'll stick with the same V6GT and have them do a plain window, what do you think? I even tried to run wires for HD cage, but my PSU cables have very long and there was much crowded there. When it comes to Brazil, let me know!


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andretiton*
> 
> I think I'll stick with the same V6GT and have them do a plain window, what do you think? I even tried to run wires for HD cage, but my PSU cables have very long and there was much crowded there. When it comes to Brazil, let me know!


Here is a picture of my scout with the V6-GT and a clear window (Clear window made by GoodInk







)


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Here is a picture of my scout with the V6-GT and a clear window (Clear window made by GoodInk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks! Not the ideal, but better than my


----------



## Xyrate

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been around much. Will take pictures of my Scout soon and post but I saw this deal and wanted to share...

$50 for Corsair H60 at Best Buy with Free shipping!


----------



## Branish

Do you guys think they'll revise the Scout and still call it the Scout or release it under another name?


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Hey everyone.

I got bored again and realized i was sick of looking at my ugly DVD burner.
So i did what i should have done in the beginning.........Hide it.


----------



## chino1974

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> Hey everyone.
> I got bored again and realized i was sick of looking at my ugly DVD burner.
> So i did what i should have done in the beginning.........Hide it.






That looks great







One question how does the eject button work? Or do you have to eject it through the onscreen option? Either way looks real good my friend.


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Just enough flex to press the button behind it.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> Just enough flex to press the button behind it.


Looks great. I have to do this some day.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Do you guys think they'll revise the Scout and still call it the Scout or release it under another name?


I hope so, but it's still sell well so maybe they will just milk it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> I got bored again and realized i was sick of looking at my ugly DVD burner.
> So i did what i should have done in the beginning.........Hide it.


Looks great and well executed









I got my Mom's PC back up and running., I really like this Lian Li case, plus it helps it was on sale too







The cable management system in it is one of the best I have ever used. One zip tie holding cables is all I used. There are some down sides to the case, you have to remove the top of the case (4 screws) to route cables through the top holes, but it makes it easy to get to the CPU connection too, so it's not that bad of a deal. Could use a top fan too, but it still has good air flow for a normal PC.

Back of the case, The Ugly


The rest


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> Hey everyone.
> I got bored again and realized i was sick of looking at my ugly DVD burner.
> So i did what i should have done in the beginning.........Hide it.


How did you mount it?


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I like that case. Especially the window. nice


----------



## cheapshots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> How did you mount it?


nice work man, but yeah u defs gotta hide it.
even on that lian? case you should hide it. looks way slicker. i put my fan contoller on the bottom slot when i hid it.

its not hard to do. just youtube?

i superglued some clips that i had from the led stip i got from nzxt onto the drive door. and the spare front just slides onto them (the bits that hold the mesh in)

but u can always use tape (the stuff i had wasnt strong enough) if u need pics i can show you how i did it.


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Behind the stealth mod it's kinda ugly.
Im not much of a talker so will let the pictures do the talking.


----------



## Rogue1266

CM STORM LIGHTNING GIVEAWAY

New Production Video on our Beloved 'SCOUT'!!! Enjoy


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Im sorry if im being rude......but.
What was the point of that?

"4. Entry Period: The Giveaway starts on Tuesday, May 8, 2012 at 1:00 PM Central and ends Tuesday, May 15, 2012"

The giveaway is closed.........but the video was nice.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> Im sorry if im being rude......but.
> What was the point of that?
> "4. Entry Period: The Giveaway starts on Tuesday, May 8, 2012 at 1:00 PM Central and ends Tuesday, May 15, 2012"
> The giveaway is closed.........but the video was nice.










Yeah, Thank's. I thought the video was 'NICE' too...







As for having a point to the contest post.. I just wanted to post it since no one else posted it before the time-line or after...







No one else seemed to bother posting..................................








But hey, thanks







for reading through it & posting details!!!


The GIGABYTE Esports LAN (GESL)


----------



## Kaneda13

Really????


















http://www.hardwareheaven.com/news.php?newsid=4154


----------



## cheapshots

anyone in aus (pref nsw) know where to get some acryllic to change my scout window so i can make a new window which is ventless?

on the subject of ventless. i currently have one fan on the bottom of the window but not on the top of it as it wont fit with my HSF on it. by getting rid of that fan will it make much a difference?
i currently have one OC gtx560ti, if i SLI it and get another one will it get too hot? do you guys know?

and also, if i remove the 120fan and make it ventless, should i put it elsewhere or leave it out altogether? i have:
- 140 front top
- 140 front bottom
- 120 rear back
- 140 rear top
so if i get rid of it and put it on the back ill have negative pressure. but i want positive. so if i put it somewhere on the front, wheres the best spot as my front is pretty much full? do i double up a 140 and 120 together? do i put the two 140s together up the top and put the 120 in the spot infront of the hdd cage? of do i put it on the other wall of the hdd cage? or maybe make a new intake in the bottom front underneath my hdds and drill a hole in the bottom(as my hdds are in the top slots)?

also, i think i remember reading that removing the honeycomb vents from the front bottom and top rear fans improved airflow. is this true?

thanks


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> anyone in aus (pref nsw) know where to get some acryllic to change my scout window so i can make a new window which is ventless?
> 
> on the subject of ventless. i currently have one fan on the bottom of the window but not on the top of it as it wont fit with my HSF on it. by getting rid of that fan will it make much a difference?
> i currently have one OC gtx560ti, if i SLI it and get another one will it get too hot? do you guys know?
> 
> and also, if i remove the 120fan and make it ventless, should i put it elsewhere or leave it out altogether? i have:
> - 140 front top
> - 140 front bottom
> - 120 rear back
> - 140 rear top
> so if i get rid of it and put it on the back ill have negative pressure. but i want positive. so if i put it somewhere on the front, wheres the best spot as my front is pretty much full? do i double up a 140 and 120 together? do i put the two 140s together up the top and put the 120 in the spot infront of the hdd cage? of do i put it on the other wall of the hdd cage? or maybe make a new intake in the bottom front underneath my hdds and drill a hole in the bottom(as my hdds are in the top slots)?
> 
> also, i think i remember reading that removing the honeycomb vents from the front bottom and top rear fans improved airflow. is this true?
> 
> thanks


I can't help with fimding any acylic in your area but for the fans I would not worry about temps yet, but if you go sli you may have higher temps if you don't have a empty slot between the cards. That is pretty much true with any case. If you do run in to high temps you could cut a fan hole for your gpu's. Cutting the front and top honey comb will help a lot with air flow, almost like getting a new fan, I highly recommend it. It also helps removing the dust filter too, but you'll have to clean more often. BTW I used to have 5770's xfire in mine.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Really????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/news.php?newsid=4154


Giiiivvvee me a breakk..


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Really????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/news.php?newsid=4154
> 
> 
> 
> Giiiivvvee me a breakk..
Click to expand...

Why? Just....why?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

I would laugh out loud if I saw someone using that mouse









In other news, I sold off the parts of my red alert build, as I need something smaller to make it easier to carry back from college to home. The 75 pund scout just wasnt cutting it. Unfortunately this means my planned mods will not happen now, but it does mean I get to build a sexy itx rig. I hope to stick around here and answer whatever questions I can. I still have the case and will most likely use it for a server etc, and I may someday in the future use it again, but it was just not practical for my needs atm. This new build will only have my original 6950, but I am the proud owner of a 3570k to replace my 955, as well as a samsung 830 ssd. I am hoping this rig will be just as fast as my old one. Anyway, enough ranting, carry on scouts









I will be attempting watercooling my itx build as well, so well see how that goes


----------



## Anti!!

What tou doing with your 955?


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Why? Just....why?


One of my lecturers could use this...I once used a PC directly after him and it was dripping, literally sobbing wet from sweat. Although I would worry about the amount that would be sprayed into the atmosphere so i may just keep this quiet from him


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> What tou doing with your 955?


Benched it at the max stable I could get it on my 990FX UD3 board, then sold it for the price I bought it from you for


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Benched it at the max stable I could get it on my 990FX UD3 board, then sold it for the price I bought it from you for


Awesome dude! lol glad you did. haha 4.4 still the highest?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Awesome dude! lol glad you did. haha 4.4 still the highest?


Yea, the highest stable, which is still pretty impressive to me. That UD3 had such bad voltage regulation though. If i could have given it stable volts, im sure I could have taken it way farther!







Either way, it was good fun, and I didnt lose any money so its whatever


----------



## DireLeon2010

sigh sozo.gif sigh

Any risk to trying out a CPU with missing pins on my rig?


----------



## Kaneda13

going to be trying something new, and i'm looking for some input on a really good top down (not a tower style) cpu cooler. need to fit a 120mm fan. i've been looking at the CM Gemini, just wanted to get some opinions on other coolers that i might not be aware of, so what would to recommend?


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

I cant find a fault with the Noctua NH-C12P coolers.
I used them on my girlfriend and my sons builds and was tempted to ditch my Kuhler 620 water cooler for a Noctua i was so impressed.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=18&lng=en


----------



## Kylepdalton

I'd second the noctua and also point you towards the Phanteks PH-TC14CS. Just got one of these myself. Word of caution it is quite large and heavy.


----------



## ragtag7

This has to be the biggest case thread I have ever seen!


----------



## Aryan1171

Long time no see guys!

A lot has happened since I last wrote; including my pc drinking some soda..
And I trust You guys understand that computers aren't aloud to drink haha.

After saving up some money I bought a AMD FX-8120, 8 gb of corsair ram, and a Asrock 970 extreme 3 mobo.
all together for 269 euro's.
here's the link: http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/ALTERNATE/Upgrade_Kit_ASRock_970_Extreme3_-_FX-8120_-_8_GB/998152/?

I will upload some pics next week, hope to be active again on this beautiful forum!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragtag7*
> 
> This has to be the biggest case thread I have ever seen!


Thanks, you gonna help us make it longer?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Long time no see guys!
> A lot has happened since I last wrote; including my pc drinking some soda..
> And I trust You guys understand that computers aren't aloud to drink haha.
> After saving up some money I bought a AMD FX-8120, 8 gb of corsair ram, and a Asrock 970 extreme 3 mobo.
> all together for 269 euro's.
> here's the link: http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/ALTERNATE/Upgrade_Kit_ASRock_970_Extreme3_-_FX-8120_-_8_GB/998152/?
> I will upload some pics next week, hope to be active again on this beautiful forum!


Bad PC!







Ooh be sure to let us know how you like the 8120


----------



## B NEGATIVE

A little update if your interested...
New Ram.









And some rads!
another 480 to come yet..









Very snug in there


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Thanks, you gonna help us make it longer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad PC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh be sure to let us know how you like the 8120


It's a good cpu; only the cooler isn't as good as I hoped. So I Directed the cold air from my air conditioner to my pc keeping it cool.
It's only a temporary measure; I got the find my amd bracket for my H40.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> A little update if your interested...
> New Ram.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Sensual!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some rads!
> another 480 to come yet..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very snug in there
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Very sexy!


looking great so far!







how's the solid chrome pipework coming along?


----------



## ragtag7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Thanks, you gonna help us make it longer?


I've been in this thread a lot actually haha. I've had my CMSS for about 2 1/2 years now.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> looking great so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how's the solid chrome pipework coming along?


Just waiting for some spacers to come in...


----------



## howiedoit

Jumping In on Storm Scout Band wagon!

I7 870 Lynnfield OC to 4.2ghz, 2 X 4GB G-Skill Ram, GTX-460, Corsair SSD III, H50 CPU Water Cooler, 3x 140mm R4's, 2x 120mm fans, Scythe Controller, etc


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howiedoit*
> 
> Jumping In on Storm Scout Band wagon!
> 
> I7 870 Lynnfield OC to 4.2ghz, 2 X 4GB G-Skill Ram, GTX-460, Corsair SSD III, H50 CPU Water Cooler, 3x 140mm R4's, 2x 120mm fans, Scythe Controller, etc


Just beautiful


----------



## GunSkillet

Here's mine
CPU: 1090T @ 3.8 Ghz, I had it at 4Ghz, but that was in the winter when It was colder, I had a less powerful CPU, and before I put a fan filter on my CPU cooler. Max temp now is 45C.
Motherboard: Gigabyte 970a-UD3, Upgrading to the Biostar 990fx soon
RAM: 8GB Gskill 1600Mhz
GPU: XFX Double D 7850 @ 1050/1200
PSU: Rosewill Hive 550W
HDD: Seagate 1TB Seagate Barracuda, Looking into getting an SSD or two soon.

It's probably a stupid idea to put a fan filter on my Hyper 212, I tried to convince myself I put it there because its a pain to get the dust out of the heatsink, but it's really there for looks.

I found a sheet of metal already bent in my basement, so all I had to do was trim it a little and sand it. I was going to paint it black, but once I sanded it I realized how amazing it looks, and how amazingly lazy I am.


----------



## wompwomp

Does anyone know where can I get just a plain side panel for my scout or if they even make one or which other side panels are compatible with the scout? I really despise the window cutout design. Too much of a "gamer" look.


----------



## ragtag7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howiedoit*
> 
> Jumping In on Storm Scout Band wagon!
> I7 870 Lynnfield OC to 4.2ghz, 2 X 4GB G-Skill Ram, GTX-460, Corsair SSD III, H50 CPU Water Cooler, 3x 140mm R4's, 2x 120mm fans, Scythe Controller, etc


How did you make your awesome fan float like that? lol


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Here's mine
> CPU: 1090T @ 3.8 Ghz, I had it at 4Ghz, but that was in the winter when It was colder, I had a less powerful CPU, and before I put a fan filter on my CPU cooler. Max temp now is 45C.
> Motherboard: Gigabyte 970a-UD3, Upgrading to the Biostar 990fx soon
> RAM: 8GB Gskill 1600Mhz
> GPU: XFX Double D 7850 @ 1050/1200
> PSU: Rosewill Hive 550W
> HDD: Seagate 1TB Seagate Barracuda, Looking into getting an SSD or two soon.
> 
> It's probably a stupid idea to put a fan filter on my Hyper 212, I tried to convince myself I put it there because its a pain to get the dust out of the heatsink, but it's really there for looks.
> 
> I found a sheet of metal already bent in my basement, so all I had to do was trim it a little and sand it. I was going to paint it black, but once I sanded it I realized how amazing it looks, and how amazingly lazy I am.


Is it bad to have two different fans on your Hyper 212?


----------



## ragtag7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Is it bad to have two different fans on your Hyper 212?


nope!


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Does anyone know where can I get just a plain side panel for my scout or if they even make one or which other side panels are compatible with the scout? I really despise the window cutout design. Too much of a "gamer" look.


http://www.cmstore-usa.com/scout-right-side-panel-oem-package/

Thats the only way i know of to get a side panel.
Im pretty sure it works for left and right side.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Does anyone know where can I get just a plain side panel for my scout or if they even make one or which other side panels are compatible with the scout? I really despise the window cutout design. Too much of a "gamer" look.


If you happen to live in the UK or Europe I can send you my extra one if you pay for shipping... Shipping to the US, you'd be best just to order from the CM site.

Edit***

And yes, the side panels are interchangeable from one side to the other.


----------



## ragtag7

I want to make my own cover for the HDD bay. What is the size and dimensions?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Does anyone know where can I get just a plain side panel for my scout or if they even make one or which other side panels are compatible with the scout? I really despise the window cutout design. Too much of a "gamer" look.


You can order one from CM. (Lost the link







) The panels are interchangable. I tried the plain panel on the left side to see how it would work. Looked pretty nice, I thought. My GPU would probably melt down without side exhaust tho.











Cool idea.
















Really wish they'd at least redesign the window and make it available to order. I like the look fine, it's just the noise.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragtag7*
> 
> I want to make my own cover for the HDD bay. What is the size and dimensions?


^^^ Also, this ^^^


----------



## wompwomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> You can order one from CM. (Lost the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) The panels are interchangable. I tried the plain panel on the left side to see how it would work. Looked pretty nice, I thought. My GPU would probably melt down without side exhaust tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish they'd at least redesign the window and make it available to order. I like the look fine, it's just the noise.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*
> 
> If you happen to live in the UK or Europe I can send you my extra one if you pay for shipping... Shipping to the US, you'd be best just to order from the CM site.
> Edit***
> And yes, the side panels are interchangeable from one side to the other.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/scout-right-side-panel-oem-package/
> Thats the only way i know of to get a side panel.
> Im pretty sure it works for left and right side.


Oh, sorry, I meant like a simple flat side panel. I don't like how the stock scout side panels have and claw like design on it. Something like this
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-912-right-side-panel-oem-package/
Does anyone know if it'll fit the scout?


----------



## Geekerdom

sorry Lads nice quality case, I did buy one, but refused to let it the bigger GPUs into the Party, that's where is fails.. *however still a nice case if you can find a GPU 9 inches or less,* which can be done... (just I ended up selling mine)


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geekerdom*
> 
> sorry Lads nice quality case, I did buy one, but refused to let it the bigger GPUs into the Party, that's where is fails.. *however still a nice case if you can find a GPU 9 inches or less,* which can be done... (just I ended up selling mine)


10.5 inches or less*


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Oh, sorry, I meant like a simple flat side panel. I don't like how the stock scout side panels have and claw like design on it. Something like this
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-912-right-side-panel-oem-package/
> Does anyone know if it'll fit the scout?


Dimensions don't square up, so without modification, no.

The 912 is 19 1/2"L x 18 4/5"H

The scout is 17 3/4"L x 16 1/4"H

Approximately.


----------



## Geekerdom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> 10.5 inches or less*


My previous card was 10.5 inches and was far too much off a squeez, so I ended up 'giving up' my friend.... if only they made the case 1 inch longer, would have been better...


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geekerdom*
> 
> My previous card was 10.5 inches and was far too much off a squeez, so I ended up 'giving up' my friend.... if only they made the case 1 inch longer, would have been better...


Yea, my 6950 is 10.5 inches and it required a little scoot of the hard drive cage to get it in there. I definitely agree with the 1 inch longer!


----------



## GunSkillet

Shoop'd


----------



## ragtag7

I saw some HD7970s that fit into the scout no problem on the list of people who have scouts in this thread.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragtag7*
> 
> I saw some HD7970s that fit into the scout no problem on the list of people who have scouts in this thread.


had one in mine (MSI 7970) but i did have to move the HDD bay towards the fan and trim the drive bay a smidge...only took an hour to do so i would say its still worth it IMO.





you can see how much the HDD rack was moved for the fact the edges are no longer level with the drive bay.

not hard and can be done with simple hand tools.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Just beautiful


nice setup, like the lighting!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geekerdom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> 10.5 inches or less*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous card was 10.5 inches and was far too much off a squeez, so I ended up 'giving up' my friend.... if only they made the case 1 inch longer, would have been better...
Click to expand...

Everybody wants 'one more inch'









I'd rather have the modular bays of the Trooper and other similar cases.


----------



## Geekerdom

*Yeh* for the Extra few BUCKS I'd rather by the *Storm Trooper Case* Large ready and loaded to take any periperal, no modications needed, can Buy here in the UK FOR £109 DELIVERED.

that's the meager price delivered. £109 GBP. *Storm Trooper Case Full Tower Case..*
*
Though if I wanted a case for ITX "say for a TV companion" it would be the "Storm Scout"* for sure as it represents good value for money and a Tonne of cooling aspects. (Cheers!)


----------



## GoodInk

I'm back from vacation and had a bit of a nightmare walking it the door. My pump is making all kinds of noise! Bad, bad, noise. I'll be posting more about it once I get everything figured out, but I'm hoping everything works out. I'm glad everything ran smooth while I was on leave, you all rock!









@ Shadow_Foxx Please stick around you are one of our top Scouts, plus I need your help when it comes to watercooling Scouts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine
> CPU: 1090T @ 3.8 Ghz, I had it at 4Ghz, but that was in the winter when It was colder, I had a less powerful CPU, and before I put a fan filter on my CPU cooler. Max temp now is 45C.
> Motherboard: Gigabyte 970a-UD3, Upgrading to the Biostar 990fx soon
> RAM: 8GB Gskill 1600Mhz
> GPU: XFX Double D 7850 @ 1050/1200
> PSU: Rosewill Hive 550W
> HDD: Seagate 1TB Seagate Barracuda, Looking into getting an SSD or two soon.
> 
> It's probably a stupid idea to put a fan filter on my Hyper 212, I tried to convince myself I put it there because its a pain to get the dust out of the heatsink, but it's really there for looks.
> 
> I found a sheet of metal already bent in my basement, so all I had to do was trim it a little and sand it. I was going to paint it black, but once I sanded it I realized how amazing it looks, and how amazingly lazy I am.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howiedoit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Jumping In on Storm Scout Band wagon!
> 
> I7 870 Lynnfield OC to 4.2ghz, 2 X 4GB G-Skill Ram, GTX-460, Corsair SSD III, H50 CPU Water Cooler, 3x 140mm R4's, 2x 120mm fans, Scythe Controller, etc


2 beautiful Scouts!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragtag7*
> 
> I want to make my own cover for the HDD bay. What is the size and dimensions?


Good to see an old member pop back in








4 15/32" x 7 5/8"

*Attention Scouts!!!*
Please fill out this short form to be added to the Members List, plus it helps me update the GPU listing too









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?pli=1&formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ#gid=0


----------



## GoodInk

If you water cool please check my build log, I'm trying to keep this in the three places that I let Mayhem's know where I was posting it, as I still 100beleive in their product, and I place blame on the tubing.


----------



## ragtag7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm back from vacation and had a bit of a nightmare walking it the door. My pump is making all kinds of noise! Bad, bad, noise. I'll be posting more about it once I get everything figured out, but I'm hoping everything works out. I'm glad everything ran smooth while I was on leave, you all rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Shadow_Foxx Please stick around you are one of our top Scouts, plus I need your help when it comes to watercooling Scouts.
> [/SPOILER]
> [/SPOILER]
> 2 beautiful Scouts!
> Good to see an old member pop back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 15/32" x 7 5/8"]


Thanks! ^_^


----------



## BriSleep

Hi Everybody!!!








Ok, I just stopped in to ask a quick question.









First here's the reason, I've lowered all my overclocks and all my hardware is running at stock speeds.







Yeah, I know, what did I go and do that for? #1 To cut down the power bill. #2 It gets Wayyyyyy too hot in my room running overclocked with two video cards








Ok, one thing here, whatever I get needs to be strong enough in case I get a tough game and need to boost things up for the winter, or buy a window A/C unit for the summer.

Now, for all you Learned Gentlemen, here's the question: Would you run one of Corsairs closed loop coolers? There are just so many really vocal reviewers out there that say, this thing leaked and ruined their entire computer. I know some of those are just B.S. but how many were messing with the tubes before they leaked? Mindy's (my wife) Scout has had an H60 for years now and not a bit of wear showing.

Second part of the question: If you think air cooling is the best way to go then please tell me which cooler and why.
Well, that's it. TIA for anything you come up with, I will be anxiously waiting.

Oh Yeah!!! As Soon as I replace the custom loop I will be selling all my parts and extra parts and both pumps. Anyone think they'll be interested??


----------



## angry scout

post me some budget gaming motherboards


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep*
> 
> Hi Everybody!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just stopped in to ask a quick question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First here's the reason, I've lowered all my overclocks and all my hardware is running at stock speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know, what did I go and do that for? #1 To cut down the power bill. #2 It gets Wayyyyyy too hot in my room running overclocked with two video cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, one thing here, whatever I get needs to be strong enough in case I get a tough game and need to boost things up for the winter, or buy a window A/C unit for the summer.
> Now, for all you Learned Gentlemen, here's the question: Would you run one of Corsairs closed loop coolers? There are just so many really vocal reviewers out there that say, this thing leaked and ruined their entire computer. I know some of those are just B.S. but how many were messing with the tubes before they leaked? Mindy's (my wife) Scout has had an H60 for years now and not a bit of wear showing.
> Second part of the question: If you think air cooling is the best way to go then please tell me which cooler and why.
> Well, that's it. TIA for anything you come up with, I will be anxiously waiting.
> Oh Yeah!!! As Soon as I replace the custom loop I will be selling all my parts and extra parts and both pumps. Anyone think they'll be interested??


As far as I know, the corsair series are quite good. Me myself got the H40 and never had problems; except for the weird gurgling noise that is apparently air trapped in the pump.
I'd say go with a liquid cooler if you've got enough money; if not then a nice budget air cooler will do the trick too.


----------



## Aryan1171

After a bit of tampering with the FX cooler, I found out that the heatsink wasn't seated properly, now my pc is quiet again!
For the ones wondering if the FX-8120 is a good cpu: it's terrific! I got no problems at all running my games at their full capacity.
I'll post the link again for the ones that didn't mention it:

http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/ALTERNATE/Upgrade_Kit_ASRock_970_Extreme3_-_FX-8120_-_8_GB/998152/?

It's really worth the pay!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep*
> 
> Hi Everybody!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just stopped in to ask a quick question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First here's the reason, I've lowered all my overclocks and all my hardware is running at stock speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know, what did I go and do that for? #1 To cut down the power bill. #2 It gets Wayyyyyy too hot in my room running overclocked with two video cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, one thing here, whatever I get needs to be strong enough in case I get a tough game and need to boost things up for the winter, or buy a window A/C unit for the summer.
> 
> Now, for all you Learned Gentlemen, here's the question: Would you run one of Corsairs closed loop coolers? There are just so many really vocal reviewers out there that say, this thing leaked and ruined their entire computer. I know some of those are just B.S. but how many were messing with the tubes before they leaked? Mindy's (my wife) Scout has had an H60 for years now and not a bit of wear showing.
> 
> Second part of the question: If you think air cooling is the best way to go then please tell me which cooler and why.
> Well, that's it. TIA for anything you come up with, I will be anxiously waiting.
> 
> Oh Yeah!!! As Soon as I replace the custom loop I will be selling all my parts and extra parts and both pumps. Anyone think they'll be interested??


Great to see you General!!!
I would just keep your loop, you could turn down the fans to make it real quiet. But if you do decide to sell your stuff, I'm in need of a pump, mine just died on me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> post me some budget gaming motherboards


Do you have a price range and what socket?


----------



## Kaneda13

Some new toys arrived for me this morning...


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> @ Shadow_Foxx Please stick around you are one of our top Scouts, plus I need your help when it comes to watercooling Scouts.


Dont worry mate, im still a scout owner, just not actively modding it atm. Ill be here just as much as before









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriSleep*
> 
> Now, for all you Learned Gentlemen, here's the question: Would you run one of Corsairs closed loop coolers? There are just so many really vocal reviewers out there that say, this thing leaked and ruined their entire computer. I know some of those are just B.S. but how many were messing with the tubes before they leaked? Mindy's (my wife) Scout has had an H60 for years now and not a bit of wear showing.
> Second part of the question: If you think air cooling is the best way to go then please tell me which cooler and why.
> Well, that's it. TIA for anything you come up with, I will be anxiously waiting.
> Oh Yeah!!! As Soon as I replace the custom loop I will be selling all my parts and extra parts and both pumps. Anyone think they'll be interested??


I would say corsair coolers are great for cooling. While Ive heard that some have leaked, everyone I know who had that happen and then contacted corsair had all their damaged hardware replaced for free by them








Plus theyre less intrusive then comparable air coolers (ie noctuas etc) and you dont have to worry about ram clearance etc.


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> post me some budget gaming motherboards


Say please first.


----------



## angry scout

please


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> please


Still waiting on price and socket type


----------



## Anti!!

Well well. Looks like i have a customer who is going to try the scout out for size.









Ill post some photos. This builds purpose is biggest bang for buck!! So this should be fun.

EDIT: Customer parts Minus the Sata III seagate 1TB, and his 2500k.









1 x ($129.99) EVGA 01G-P3-1464-KR GeForce GTX 560 SE (Fermi) 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
$129.99

1 x ($121.99) ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
$121.99

1 x ($99.99) G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-16GBXL
$99.99

1 x ($89.99) SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
$89.99

1 x ($79.99) CORSAIR H70 Core High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
$79.99

1 x ($79.99) COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
$79.99

2 x ($9.99) XIGMATEK Cooling System Crystal Series CLF-F1252 120mm Red LED Case Fan PSU Molex Adapter/extender included
$19.98

1 x ($17.99) LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS90 - OEM
$17.99

Subtotal: $639.91
Tax: $0.00
Shipping and Handling: $17.32
Total Amount: $657.23

*Not the BEST pricing im sure, but good enough for a quick put together.*

ANd for some pictures.











*Sooo.. Ill upload some more when i get into the build, but for now Im waiting for the customer to ship me he already purchase 2500k, and HDD, with his win7 copy.*


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Still waiting on price and socket type


well i think amd socket, and price like 90-120 euros\dollars.


----------



## The Red Dojo

As the front of my case got smashed and I've started a new build in a HAF 922 with the insurance, anybody want my salvaged Storm Scout parts?? Not selling them, you just pay shipping from UK to wherever, would prefer to just ship the lot in one go if I could.

Both side panels, original window (minus plastic rivets as using for another mod), 5 plastic 5.25 drive bay locks, 5 rear PCI slot covers with 7 plastic locks. If you want anything else specific out of the case, let me know as it may be in ok condition, don't mind popping rivets to salvage it...

Again, please keep in mind I'm in the UK... Just getting tired of looking at it all, and would like to know what can be trashed. Will give it to the end of the week.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*
> 
> As the front of my case got smashed and I've started a new build in a HAF 922 with the insurance, anybody want my salvaged Storm Scout parts?? Not selling them, you just pay shipping from UK to wherever, would prefer to just ship the lot in one go if I could.
> Both side panels, original window (minus plastic rivets as using for another mod), 5 plastic 5.25 drive bay locks, 5 rear PCI slot covers with 7 plastic locks. If you want anything else specific out of the case, let me know as it may be in ok condition, don't mind popping rivets to salvage it...
> Again, please keep in mind I'm in the UK... Just getting tired of looking at it all, and would like to know what can be trashed. Will give it to the end of the week.


Don't suppose you have any standoffs and screws?... I have no idea how I have lost four of them


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*
> 
> As the front of my case got smashed and I've started a new build in a HAF 922 with the insurance, anybody want my salvaged Storm Scout parts?? Not selling them, you just pay shipping from UK to wherever, would prefer to just ship the lot in one go if I could.
> 
> Both side panels, original window (minus plastic rivets as using for another mod), 5 plastic 5.25 drive bay locks, 5 rear PCI slot covers with 7 plastic locks. If you want anything else specific out of the case, let me know as it may be in ok condition, don't mind popping rivets to salvage it...
> 
> Again, please keep in mind I'm in the UK... Just getting tired of looking at it all, and would like to know what can be trashed. Will give it to the end of the week.


You're still welcome here







You know you can buy a new front from CM if you want to keep the case.


----------



## Kaneda13

ok, i reworked my loop (pics coming soon, when the camera batteries are recharged), but i'm going to be adding another 120.1 rad soon, and that got me thinking about my fans. currently i have a 120.2 with 2 of these fans on it. i was wondering what your thoughts on swapping those you with a push/pull with 2 25mm thick fans. i'm looking to stay at the same noise level (30dBa for those who didn't click the link). What fans would you recommend, and more importantly, do you think i would see a drop in temps if i did swap to a push/pull?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> ok, i reworked my loop (pics coming soon, when the camera batteries are recharged), but i'm going to be adding another 120.1 rad soon, and that got me thinking about my fans. currently i have a 120.2 with 2 of these fans on it. i was wondering what your thoughts on swapping those you with a push/pull with 2 25mm thick fans. i'm looking to stay at the same noise level (30dBa for those who didn't click the link). What fans would you recommend, and more importantly, do you think i would see a drop in temps if i did swap to a push/pull?


Comparing your fan with the higher speed version of it, it looks like GT-15's will push just a little more air as the ones you have and not make as much noise. So if you go push/pull you'll be moving much more air and maybe a little quieter. As for a performance upgrade what rad are you using will make a big difference. Corsair just came out with some new fans that look really good but I haven't read anything on how they compare,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Comparing your fan with the higher speed version of it, it looks like GT-15's will push just a little more air as the ones you have and not make as much noise. So if you go push/pull you'll be moving much more air and maybe a little quieter. As for a performance upgrade what rad are you using will make a big difference. Corsair just came out with some new fans that look really good but I haven't read anything on how they compare,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2414120/width/584/height/396/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thanks for the info, i'll be adding a XSPC ES120 to the bottom of the case, hopefully picking it up tomorrow. My main radiator is an XSPC RS240, if that helps narrow down a good fan choice. i'd like to have matched fans (just bugs me if they aren't), so i'm looking at purchasing 6 120x25 fans (4 on the 240 and 2 on the 120), and possibly going ahead and getting another 2 to put on the front of the case (and i'll have to paint all the blades white, unless i find somewhat are already black cases with with blades).

*EDIT:* additional info.

I plan on adding the 120.1 to the fan at the bottom of the case. i will swap the exhaust barb on the DD full cover car d(just installed today), and run that straight down into the rad, then out of the rad straight up to the 120.2 rad at the top.


----------



## Anti!!

XD

i believe i have come to grips that we here are so used to seeing leet builds that we just dont care if someone does something normal. Lolololol


----------



## GoodInk

@ Kaneda13
The rads you have love more air. I'm love that DD block, looks like you have a back plat for it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> XD
> 
> i believe i have come to grips that we here are so used to seeing leet builds that we just dont care if someone does something normal. Lolololol


It just so easy to make a good looking build these days. About 5 years ago, you would have to do a lot of work to make something look as nice as an average Joe can build out of the box now. Hell you can buy PSU's now that are 100% sleeved now. Cases that have cable management you have try to make the wiring look bad. Closed loop water cooling that works, full kits that anyone can put together for full custom performance and looks. MB's you don't have to buy the top of the line to have one that looks good, even the budget boards now look way better than the high end ones of just a couple years ago.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Is NCIX US an ok site to order from? Finally found another 960T.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Don't suppose you have any standoffs and screws?... I have no idea how I have lost four of them


Yeah, I have 4 spare standoffs with the screws if you need them. Anything else??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You're still welcome here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can buy a new front from CM if you want to keep the case.










I considered it, but as it was hit by a forklift, it would involve unriveting everything to straighten the metal, as well as ordering a new top panel with the I/O as it was damaged so that means I'd have to recut all the plastic panels again to fit the top mount radiator and I just don't feel like going through all that again. Since everything was covered on insurance, and I got a great deal on the 922, I was able to also upgrade to a 6950 and still have over 100 quid left in reserve if I don't upgrade the motherboard.

All in all, I loved the Scout and I really liked the build I did, but it was just barely too small for me.

Edit***










From the European site... Wow, just those 2 pieces cost more than what I could buy a new case for. That UPS option was the only available shipping option.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> @ Kaneda13
> The rads you have love more air. I'm love that DD block, looks like you have a back plat for it.


It's an EK backplate. i actually had to notch the back of it to get it to clear the locking tabs on my RAM. but unless you know to look for it, it seems like it should be there. i'm picking up my new ES120 later today, so i'll be opening my loop twice in two days, good times. for now, i'm going to just stick with the fans i have, but once i figure out what fans i want, i can start swapping them in without have to open the loop up again. I ran boinc all night with GPU @ 100%, and using 7 of the 8 cores at 100%, none of my cores got above 60C, and the GPU topped out at 63C with my ambient about 24C, so we'll se how much of a difference the new rad makes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Corsair just came out with some new fans that look really good but I haven't read anything on how they compare,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2414120/width/584/height/396/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


these fans have me really intrigued. if the specs are believable, i could just run a pair of these instead of the 38mm ones i have and still get better performance. they are listed at 5dBa louder, but i could probably tolerate that or just through in a small inline resistor to slow them down..... like you mentioned, to bad there aren't any reviews yet. only thing i've found in an unboxing on youtube, and he really didn't have a clue as to how to give any info.


----------



## angry scout

wich one:

antec kuhler 620

corsair h60

noctua NH-U12P


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> wich one:
> antec kuhler 620
> corsair h60
> noctua NH-U12P


nh-d14/c14


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> @ Kaneda13
> The rads you have love more air. I'm love that DD block, looks like you have a back plat for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an EK backplate. i actually had to notch the back of it to get it to clear the locking tabs on my RAM. but unless you know to look for it, it seems like it should be there. i'm picking up my new ES120 later today, so i'll be opening my loop twice in two days, good times. for now, i'm going to just stick with the fans i have, but once i figure out what fans i want, i can start swapping them in without have to open the loop up again. I ran boinc all night with GPU @ 100%, and using 7 of the 8 cores at 100%, none of my cores got above 60C, and the GPU topped out at 63C with my ambient about 24C, so we'll se how much of a difference the new rad makes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Corsair just came out with some new fans that look really good but I haven't read anything on how they compare,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2414120/width/584/height/396/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> these fans have me really intrigued. if the specs are believable, i could just run a pair of these instead of the 38mm ones i have and still get better performance. they are listed at 5dBa louder, but i could probably tolerate that or just through in a small inline resistor to slow them down..... like you mentioned, to bad there aren't any reviews yet. only thing i've found in an unboxing on youtube, and he really didn't have a clue as to how to give any info.
Click to expand...

I really wish fans had a standard for rating them, you can never go by specs between brands, heck you can't hardly do it with in the same brand. The more I look at them the less I think they will perform as good as a top fan, like the GT-15's. They really look like the same fan as what they put on their coolers with a cool looking frame. I'd go for the GT's until we get a good review stating other wise. I hope you best but I'm guessing you will not pick up 5C with a new rad. But if it is running as an intake you will see a nice drop in case temps. Rads are funny like that, they don't put off a lot of heat until you really start to make the rad out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Don't suppose you have any standoffs and screws?... I have no idea how I have lost four of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have 4 spare standoffs with the screws if you need them. Anything else??
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You're still welcome here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can buy a new front from CM if you want to keep the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I considered it, but as it was hit by a forklift, it would involve unriveting everything to straighten the metal, as well as ordering a new top panel with the I/O as it was damaged so that means I'd have to recut all the plastic panels again to fit the top mount radiator and I just don't feel like going through all that again. Since everything was covered on insurance, and I got a great deal on the 922, I was able to also upgrade to a 6950 and still have over 100 quid left in reserve if I don't upgrade the motherboard.
> 
> All in all, I loved the Scout and I really liked the build I did, but it was just barely too small for me.
> 
> 
> Edit***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the European site... Wow, just those 2 pieces cost more than what I could buy a new case for. That UPS option was the only available shipping option.
Click to expand...

That sucks, looks like they are shipping it from the US.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Is NCIX US an ok site to order from? Finally found another 960T.


Didn't know they started selling in the US, they have been up in Canada for awhile, they should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> wich one:
> 
> antec kuhler 620
> 
> corsair h60
> 
> noctua NH-U12P


From that list, H60

But in that price range I would go with the Cooler Master TPC 812
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103176

Review
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2654


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181015

$64. $49.99







with rebate.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.posglobal.com/IT-Products/LA5907.html

It's okay. I couldn't have bought one from a site with a bold POS in their name anywho


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181015
> 
> $64. $49.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with rebate.


I didn't see the rebate, but the CM cooler will out perform it


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That sucks, looks like they are shipping it from the US.


Thing is, I bought a Storm Sniper side panel from that same site the other day and it came from the Netherlands. They're ridiculous on shipping man.


----------



## Kaneda13

Got my new Rad up and in, leak checked and (hopefully) fully bled. i'll post some temp runs once everything gets seated in. My current flow order is:

Res/Pump -> CPU -> GPU -> EX120 -> RS240

Not much air going through the EX120 though, since it only has a case fan scythe on it, so i'll be upgrading that one first. Still scouring the web for review on the new corsair high static pressure fans.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Got my new Rad up and in, leak checked and (hopefully) fully bled. i'll post some temp runs once everything gets seated in. My current flow order is:
> Res/Pump -> CPU -> GPU -> EX120 -> RS240
> Not much air going through the EX120 though, since it only has a case fan scythe on it, so i'll be upgrading that one first. Still scouring the web for review on the new corsair high static pressure fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


First off, I love what you've done with the Mini. Secondly, how are the temps with that setup compared to just the single 240mm rad?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000*
> 
> First off, I love what you've done with the Mini. Secondly, how are the temps with that setup compared to just the single 240mm rad?


Been running BOINC for about an hour now, using 7 cores at 100% and GPU at 100%, looks like CPU cores and GPU cores are capping out at 57C, with an ambient of 24C. i'm thinking this will drop a bit once i get some better fans on it. this is about a 6C drop on this video card, and about a 3C drop on the cores over just the RS240.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Been running BOINC for about an hour now, using 7 cores at 100% and GPU at 100%, looks like CPU cores and GPU cores are capping out at 57C, with an ambient of 24C. i'm thinking this will drop a bit once i get some better fans on it. this is about a 6C drop on this video card, and about a 3C drop on the cores over just the RS240.


That's actually pretty significant . I'm considering watercooling my midi and may go with a setup like that.


----------



## unimatrixzero

*WOW you Scouts are Great.. I love the Commradary and brotherhood.. Check Sisterhood. Greatest thread ever..

Semper Fi.. Do or Die...
Scouts are here
and that's NO LIE.

Happy Memorial Day from Dad and I..*
*ALL GAVE SOME



SOME GAVE ALL
HERE IS TO ALL OF OUR STORM FAMILY ON THIS MEMORIAL DAY..
THANKS.. TO ALL THAT SERVED




*


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *WOW you Scouts are Great.. I love the Commradary and brotherhood.. Check Sisterhood. Greatest thread ever..
> Semper Fi.. Do or Die...
> Scouts are here
> and that's NO LIE.
> Happy Memorial Day from Dad and I..*


Agreed. I may no longer have a Scout, but I had a great time with the case and still recommend it to this day. Once a Scout, always a Scout!


----------



## DireLeon2010

sigh Back up plan in case NCIX runs out of the 960T too









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103935

NCIX doesn't do Bill Me Later


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> @ Kaneda13
> The rads you have love more air. I'm love that DD block, looks like you have a back plat for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just so easy to make a good looking build these days. About 5 years ago, you would have to do a lot of work to make something look as nice as an average Joe can build out of the box now. Hell you can buy PSU's now that are 100% sleeved now. Cases that have cable management you have try to make the wiring look bad. Closed loop water cooling that works, full kits that anyone can put together for full custom performance and looks. MB's you don't have to buy the top of the line to have one that looks good, even the budget boards now look way better than the high end ones of just a couple years ago.


LOL you are so right. But i was just excited. lol you know how it is. Its not for someone who has great parts all the time. I normally dont lol. But now i do.

but over all. I was actually taken back with how nice these cases really are. And the handle is just killer!! If it had better cable management i would get in a heart beat. lol!! I LAN this pig quite a bit.

I will still upload pictures. Maybe my cable management for this customer will be enough to warrant an add to you all archive.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Any opinions on refurb hdds?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Got my new Rad up and in, leak checked and (hopefully) fully bled. i'll post some temp runs once everything gets seated in. My current flow order is:
> 
> Res/Pump -> CPU -> GPU -> EX120 -> RS240
> 
> Not much air going through the EX120 though, since it only has a case fan scythe on it, so i'll be upgrading that one first. Still scouring the web for review on the new corsair high static pressure fans.


Looks super clean, and in a small case like that it says a lot to the thought you have put in to it.


----------



## ragtag7

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553003

How well does this fan do with the scout?

is the stock 140mm top fan good to keep?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragtag7*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553003
> 
> How well does this fan do with the scout?
> 
> is the stock 140mm top fan good to keep?


The top fan in the Scout is quiet but doesn't move any air, this is not helped by having two grills to go through. You'll see much improved air flow if you cut out the honeycomb. For the Cougars, many seem very happy with them. Some have problems with them as a top fan making noise. I know of a guy using them in his build that has broke a couple, by hitting his knuckle while the fan was on.


----------



## ragtag7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The top fan in the Scout is quiet but doesn't move any air, this is not helped by having two grills to go through. You'll see much improved air flow if you cut out the honeycomb. For the Cougars, many seem very happy with them. Some have problems with them as a top fan making noise. I know of a guy using them in his build that has broke a couple, by hitting his knuckle while the fan was on.


What is the best way to take out the top honeycomb?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragtag7*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553003
> 
> How well does this fan do with the scout?
> 
> is the stock 140mm top fan good to keep?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by GoodInk View Post
> 
> The top fan in the Scout is quiet but doesn't move any air, this is not helped by having two grills to go through. You'll see much improved air flow if you cut out the honeycomb. For the Cougars, many seem very happy with them. Some have problems with them as a top fan making noise. I know of a guy using them in his build that has broke a couple, by hitting his knuckle while the fan was on.
> 
> What is the best way to take out the top honeycomb?


The stock fans arn't that great.. I have a 140mm and two 120mm Cougars.I plan to replace all my other fans with Cougars. I love them. I can actually feel air coming out of the top now










Really should use a Dremel, but I used these....



....diagonal cutters. Because I'm lazy. And because that's all I had. Leaves lots of sharp edges tho. You can hide that with U channel.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by GoodInk View Post
> The top fan in the Scout is quiet but doesn't move any air, this is not helped by having two grills to go through. You'll see much improved air flow if you cut out the honeycomb. For the Cougars, many seem very happy with them. Some have problems with them as a top fan making noise. I know of a guy using them in his build that has broke a couple, by hitting his knuckle while the fan was on.
> What is the best way to take out the top honeycomb?
> 
> 
> 
> The stock fans arn't that great.. I have a 140mm and two 120mm Cougars.I plan to replace all my other fans with Cougars. I love them. I can actually feel air coming out of the top now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really should use a Dremel, but I used these....
> 
> ....diagonal cutters. Because I'm lazy. And because that's all I had. Leaves lots of sharp edges tho. You can hide that with U channel.
Click to expand...

Diagonal cutters? lol Down here in the south we call them *****. haha


----------



## DireLeon2010

Uh, yeah. That also


----------



## ragtag7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by GoodInk View Post
> The top fan in the Scout is quiet but doesn't move any air, this is not helped by having two grills to go through. You'll see much improved air flow if you cut out the honeycomb. For the Cougars, many seem very happy with them. Some have problems with them as a top fan making noise. I know of a guy using them in his build that has broke a couple, by hitting his knuckle while the fan was on.
> What is the best way to take out the top honeycomb?
> 
> 
> 
> The stock fans arn't that great.. I have a 140mm and two 120mm Cougars.I plan to replace all my other fans with Cougars. I love them. I can actually feel air coming out of the top now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really should use a Dremel, but I used these....
> 
> ....diagonal cutters. Because I'm lazy. And because that's all I had. Leaves lots of sharp edges tho. You can hide that with U channel.
Click to expand...

What is U channel?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragtag7*
> 
> What is U channel?


This stuff here. It is something you can put over the shard edges of your case do you dont cut yourself









http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html


----------



## ragtag7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> This stuff here. It is something you can put over the shard edges of your case do you dont cut yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html


Thanks!


----------



## Kaneda13

Kind of an out-of-the-blue question, but i'm having a hard time find one; i'm looking for a company to cut me a piece of clear acrylic (plexiglass, perspex, etc). I need a piece that's 4.75" x 9.5" x 0.5". Those of you familiar with computer type things may notice this is the size of a 240mm rad, and you would be correct. i found a few companies online, but the either have a ton of negative reviews, or their cut tolerances are 1/8" or higher (are you cutting it by hand with a paper ruler you downloaded from the inter-webs???) So, anyone have any experience with a company they could recommend, or know of a 0.5" (12-13mm) spacer for a 120mm fan (single or dual)?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Kind of an out-of-the-blue question, but i'm having a hard time find one; i'm looking for a company to cut me a piece of clear acrylic (plexiglass, perspex, etc). I need a piece that's 4.75" x 9.5" x 0.5". Those of you familiar with computer type things may notice this is the size of a 240mm rad, and you would be correct. i found a few companies online, but the either have a ton of negative reviews, or their cut tolerances are 1/8" or higher (are you cutting it by hand with a paper ruler you downloaded from the inter-webs???) So, anyone have any experience with a company they could recommend, or know of a 0.5" (12-13mm) spacer for a 120mm fan (single or dual)?


Try Lowes, they will cut it for you if you buy it there. It's not going to be be polished edges. You can try to PM Pedgette, he's an Artisan here on OCN

http://www.overclock.net/t/711357/laser-cutting-and-etching-service


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Try Lowes, they will cut it for you if you buy it there. It's not going to be be polished edges. You can try to PM Pedgette, he's an Artisan here on OCN
> http://www.overclock.net/t/711357/laser-cutting-and-etching-service


i looked online at lowes, but they didn't have anything thicker than a few .10's. i msg'ed Pedgette to see if he has access to it, or might be able to point me in the right direction.


----------



## GunSkillet

Do any of you guys know if I can fit a Phanteks PH-TC14PE in the Scout?
Here is the link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709004

I'm deciding between that, a Corsair H80, an Antec H20 920, or a Noctua NH-D14. Only problems with the H20 and the H80 is that there stock fans are loud. The Noctua is probably the best option, but completely ruins my color scheme. So I'm probably going to end up with this Phanteks cooler, if it fits, of course. Still haven't decided on the Black, White, or Red version.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Do any of you guys know if I can fit a Phanteks PH-TC14PE in the Scout?
> Here is the link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709004
> 
> I'm deciding between that, a Corsair H80, an Antec H20 920, or a Noctua NH-D14. Only problems with the H20 and the H80 is that there stock fans are loud. The Noctua is probably the best option, but completely ruins my color scheme. So I'm probably going to end up with this Phanteks cooler, if it fits, of course. Still haven't decided on the Black, White, or Red version.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Googled for an idea on how much I could ask for my 965.....

....gets Porsche on search results.

Tries adding BE....

.....more Porsche.

Adds C2 and AMD....

....still Porsche.

Google why you so derpy today?


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Googled for an idea on how much I could ask for my 965.....
> ....gets Porsche on search results.
> Tries adding BE....
> .....more Porsche.
> Adds C2 and AMD....
> ....still Porsche.
> Google why you so derpy today?


Hahahaha!!

I got 100usd for my 955 almost two months ago. It would hit 4.2ghz at 1.408v on my board. Then shadow here in this club is the one i sold it to. He just sold it for a hundred bucks.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Do any of you guys know if I can fit a Phanteks PH-TC14PE in the Scout?
> Here is the link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709004
> 
> I'm deciding between that, a Corsair H80, an Antec H20 920, or a Noctua NH-D14. Only problems with the H20 and the H80 is that there stock fans are loud. The Noctua is probably the best option, but completely ruins my color scheme. So I'm probably going to end up with this Phanteks cooler, if it fits, of course. Still haven't decided on the Black, White, or Red version.


I guessing it will fit, it's about the same as the D14, but I'm not going to make any promises.


----------



## Branish

The Phanteks PH-TC14PE is 8mm (0.3 inches) taller than the Noctua NH-D14 so I'm going to say it won't fit unless you use really low profile ram like the Corsair Vengeance Low Profile as the fan will impede the side panel. Even then I cannot guarantee that it will fit much like what Goodink posted but there is a good chance it will.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> The Phanteks PH-TC14PE is 8mm (0.3 inches) taller than the Noctua NH-D14 so I'm going to say it more than likely won't fit as the D-14 barely fits as it is. From my own measurements I'm about 90% sure it won't fit but I may be wrong as I have not had the opportunity to try it for myself. I'd say play it safe and buy a different cooler. Since the D-14 doesn't fit your colour scheme you can always change the fans but then of course you start running into more money as fans of equal or greater quality to the NF fans will not be cheap.


Good call, I looked at the specs wrong, I was thinking the 171mm was length not height.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Hahahaha!!
> I got 100usd for my 955 almost two months ago. It would hit 4.2ghz at 1.408v on my board. Then shadow here in this club is the one i sold it to. He just sold it for a hundred bucks.


Yea id say if its a crazy clocker like the one I temporarily had from anti, I would say you could get around 100, if its a normal one, id say 75-80.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well, I pulled the trigger on the 960T (again) here's hoping I don't get screwed (again)









$117 at NCIX.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Well, I pulled the trigger on the 960T (again) here's hoping I don't get screwed (again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $117 at NCIX.


Linus shop tips hahaha XD


----------



## DireLeon2010

Huh?









Dang! That's a lot of videos.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang! That's a lot of videos.


-_- if you know linus tech tips.. linus works at ncix


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang! That's a lot of videos.
> 
> 
> 
> -_- if you know linus tech tips.. linus works at ncix
Click to expand...

Yeah. I looked it up.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

They have a ton of vids, sometimes that mans kids voice starts to annoy me though...


----------



## GunSkillet

Linus is a legend, nuff said.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Linus is a legend, nuff said.


No doubt! Tons of respect for the guy, I just dont know what it is but I cant watch too many of those vids in a row for some reason


----------



## DireLeon2010

Hmmmmm....still looks like a toaster to me









-


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm....still looks like a toaster to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Thank you for choosing NCIXUS. Unfortunately, we are unable to verify the payment information on your order as the PayPal account with an unconfirmed address. In accordance to the PayPal's Seller Protection Policy, we can only ship the order to the confirmed address registered with PayPal. In this case, your order will be cancelled and all payment will refund directly.
> 
> If you do require further assistance or have any questions regarding this matter, please contact us toll free at 1-888-881-6249 Mon - Fri 9:30 AM - 5:30 PM (Pacific Time), or feel free to use our online email system. Be sure to include your order number with any correspondence required.
> 
> Thanks again for shopping @ NCIX.com
> 
> Regards,


Somebody trying to tell me something or what? Maybe I should give up this 'upgrade' idea.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for choosing NCIXUS. Unfortunately, we are unable to verify the payment information on your order as the PayPal account with an unconfirmed address. In accordance to the PayPal's Seller Protection Policy, we can only ship the order to the confirmed address registered with PayPal. In this case, your order will be cancelled and all payment will refund directly.
> 
> If you do require further assistance or have any questions regarding this matter, please contact us toll free at 1-888-881-6249 Mon - Fri 9:30 AM - 5:30 PM (Pacific Time), or feel free to use our online email system. Be sure to include your order number with any correspondence required.
> 
> Thanks again for shopping @ NCIX.com
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody trying to tell me something or what? Maybe I should give up this 'upgrade' idea.
Click to expand...

I think you should save up for the next intel socket.


----------



## DireLeon2010

So Zambezi is THAT bad? Cause I've considered moving up to that eventually. I'm just not looking forward to the day Intel becomes a monopoly like Microsoft....those guys are too palsy-walsy as it is.(two Evil Overlords?)


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So Zambezi is THAT bad? Cause I've considered moving up to that eventually. I'm just not looking forward to the day Intel becomes a monopoly like Microsoft....those guys are too palsy-walsy as it is.(two Evil Overlords?)


This guy is getting a 960T appraised, maybe you should talk to him:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1264606/appraisal-amd-960t-asrock-870-extreme3/0_30#post_17382533

I mentioned your name, I hope thats ok


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So Zambezi is THAT bad? Cause I've considered moving up to that eventually. I'm just not looking forward to the day Intel becomes a monopoly like Microsoft....those guys are too palsy-walsy as it is.(two Evil Overlords?)


Wait are you upgrading Stormfalcon? If so what is your budget?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So Zambezi is THAT bad? Cause I've considered moving up to that eventually. I'm just not looking forward to the day Intel becomes a monopoly like Microsoft....those guys are too palsy-walsy as it is.(two Evil Overlords?)
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is getting a 960T appraised, maybe you should talk to him:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1264606/appraisal-amd-960t-asrock-870-extreme3/0_30#post_17382533
> 
> I mentioned your name, I hope thats ok
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So Zambezi is THAT bad? Cause I've considered moving up to that eventually. I'm just not looking forward to the day Intel becomes a monopoly like Microsoft....those guys are too palsy-walsy as it is.(two Evil Overlords?)
> 
> 
> 
> Wait are you upgrading Stormfalcon? If so what is your budget?
Click to expand...

Might do a 'hand me down', or sell the 965. Thanks for the thought, but I'm still waiting on my refund. Funny how these transactions are instantaneous one way, but take forever the other way?

Did I screw up again by trusting PayPal? Losing more money like the eBay debacle would really go nicely with all the other bad news in my life this past month.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So Zambezi is THAT bad? Cause I've considered moving up to that eventually. I'm just not looking forward to the day Intel becomes a monopoly like Microsoft....those guys are too palsy-walsy as it is.(two Evil Overlords?)
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is getting a 960T appraised, maybe you should talk to him:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1264606/appraisal-amd-960t-asrock-870-extreme3/0_30#post_17382533
> 
> I mentioned your name, I hope thats ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So Zambezi is THAT bad? Cause I've considered moving up to that eventually. I'm just not looking forward to the day Intel becomes a monopoly like Microsoft....those guys are too palsy-walsy as it is.(two Evil Overlords?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait are you upgrading Stormfalcon? If so what is your budget?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might do a 'hand me down', or sell the 965. Thanks for the thought, but I'm still waiting on my refund. Funny how these transactions are instantaneous one way, but take forever the other way?
> 
> Did I screw up again by trusting PayPal? Losing more money like the eBay debacle would really go nicely with all the other bad news in my life this past month.
Click to expand...

I'm kinda confused, what system are you upgrading? One says you have a 965BE the other is a old P4. I can see why you would want to upgrade the P4 to a 960 but wouldn't buying a 960 to replace a 965BE be a down grade?

I like PayPal, I got 2 unauthorized charges the other day. I called them and they fixed it and are sending their secure key cards for free.


----------



## DireLeon2010

960T is a Thuban with 2 cores locked. People have been unlocking them and/or overclocking the beejeesus out of them. I so wanted one, but everybodies selling out of them


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 960T is a Thuban with 2 cores locked. People have been unlocking them and/or overclocking the beejeesus out of them. I so wanted one, but everybodies selling out of them


I see, man I'm starting to loose track on AMD's lineup


----------



## AliasOfMyself

I'm sure i posted this earlier, but my post seems to have gone awol lol!

I got my hands on a dremel for the weekend, so my scout is getting emptied so i can make some cuts for the better








secondly i upgraded my 5770 to a 5850, as shown in my signature







and it fits perfectly without any cutting or bending


----------



## DireLeon2010

Me needs Dremel, badly! What make of 5850?

Nevermind







Newegg is sold out.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

well since you asked anyway.. it's a Draper, came with some Diamond cutting blades







borrowed it from a friend for the weekend, been after one for ages myself.. i tried it out earlier, lively thing it is!










forgot to add, the 5850 is an XFX one, i got it from a friend for £50, i have no idea what that is in $ but it's cheap







it just needs a replacement heatsink and fan, the fan on the current heatsink sounds like it's gonna go wonky one day soon heh, i'm waiting on XFX finding one for me so they can send me it, card more than doubles my performance in a few games so far


----------



## GoodInk

*June's's Best Picture of the Month
Congratulations howiedoit*


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *June's's Best Picture of the Month
> Congratulations howiedoit*


That does look really nice, not just the scout, but the way the picture itself has been taken







Congrats howiedoit! my scout is getting a massive overhaul tomorrow, so maybe next month for me


----------



## DireLeon2010

How about OutletPC? Are they any good?


----------



## GoodInk

They have a rating of 4.8 out of 5 on google

https://www.google.com/products/seller?zmi=outletpc.com&hl=en&sa=X&ei=jMLKT7C7FYa68ATL9eWTDw&ved=0CA4QwQY


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> They have a rating of 4.8 out of 5 on google
> 
> https://www.google.com/products/seller?zmi=outletpc.com&hl=en&sa=X&ei=jMLKT7C7FYa68ATL9eWTDw&ved=0CA4QwQY


Ok. Hey, how did you find rating thing?


----------



## GoodInk

I clicked on this


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Amazing how much space you gain when you move a closed loop radiator back by 25mm







cutting my rear fan grill out and moving the fan in pull config outside my case at the back was a great idea, much more spacious inside my scout now, sorry about the image quality, crappy 3.2mp cam on my phone


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Corsair just came out with some new fans that look really good but I haven't read anything on how they compare,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2414120/width/584/height/396/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just bit the bullet and ordered 3 of the SP120 High Performance models. I'll do a before and after to see how much (if any) difference it makes.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I clicked on this


Ah! I iz a dummah


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Amazing how much space you gain when you move a closed loop radiator back by 25mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutting my rear fan grill out and moving the fan in pull config outside my case at the back was a great idea, much more spacious inside my scout now, sorry about the image quality, crappy 3.2mp cam on my phone


Looks great, do I spy a 24 pin hole








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Corsair just came out with some new fans that look really good but I haven't read anything on how they compare,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/893039/width/584/height/396/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bit the bullet and ordered 3 of the SP120 High Performance models. I'll do a before and after to see how much (if any) difference it makes.
Click to expand...

I hope they are good cause they look great, and I pointed you to them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I clicked on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! I iz a dummah
Click to expand...

Well I didn't want to say anything, but....... just kidding.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Needed a more energy efficient chip. This 965 is a great little CPU, but puts out a lot of heat and raises my electric bill in the summer.

Triple digits in April and May







Global warming? nah This summer is going to be FUUUUNNN!
















I AM THE GOD OF HELLFIRE!!!







no, wait. I just live there....

Hopefully, I'll be able to hit 4+ghz this winter on this Thuban









On the Intel front, if Piledriver is also a bust, I might just upgrade to an IB come Black Friday rolleyes.gif


----------



## GunSkillet

This is a completely off topic question, but it's probably stupid and I didn't want to make a new thread for it, so I thought I'd post it here. I was thinking about POSSIBLY doing custom liquid cooling, but I'm too scared of leaks. I know they don't happen often as long as you follow the instructions carefully, but I'm still not liking the idea. I saw a few videos of people who submerge their computers in mineral oil for cooling because it's non conductive and won't damage the hardware. Then I thought, why don't I make a custom liquid cooling setup with mineral oil? That way if there is a leak, my hardware won't get ruined. I know nothing about liquid cooling so this is probably stupid. The only problem I can think of is that it would eventually lubricate the tubes to the point that they'll just slip off.


----------



## cheapshots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> This is a completely off topic question, but it's probably stupid and I didn't want to make a new thread for it, so I thought I'd post it here. I was thinking about POSSIBLY doing custom liquid cooling, but I'm too scared of leaks. I know they don't happen often as long as you follow the instructions carefully, but I'm still not liking the idea. I saw a few videos of people who submerge their computers in mineral oil for cooling because it's non conductive and won't damage the hardware. Then I thought, why don't I make a custom liquid cooling setup with mineral oil? That way if there is a leak, my hardware won't get ruined. I know nothing about liquid cooling so this is probably stupid. The only problem I can think of is that it would eventually lubricate the tubes to the point that they'll just slip off.


seems a mad idea.. if you can plug all the holes up








aparently u run all the wires out one hole (up the top of the case) and i think normall hdds arnt waterproof cause their mechanical? but ssds are fine to submerge?

fell free to correct me if im wrong tho







plus the scout would be a ***** to glue up haha.. the whole front panel is mesh..


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> This is a completely off topic question, but it's probably stupid and I didn't want to make a new thread for it, so I thought I'd post it here. I was thinking about POSSIBLY doing custom liquid cooling, but I'm too scared of leaks. I know they don't happen often as long as you follow the instructions carefully, but I'm still not liking the idea. I saw a few videos of people who submerge their computers in mineral oil for cooling because it's non conductive and won't damage the hardware. Then I thought, why don't I make a custom liquid cooling setup with mineral oil? That way if there is a leak, my hardware won't get ruined. I know nothing about liquid cooling so this is probably stupid. The only problem I can think of is that it would eventually lubricate the tubes to the point that they'll just slip off.


Clamps or ties keep the hoses will keep the hoses from falling off. The issue with using mineral oil in a cooler is that it's not going to flow very well because it's so much thicker than water. If you want to get your "feet wet", Try starting out with an all in one cooler. Once you are comfortable with that, you can mod or replace from there.


----------



## DireLeon2010

I'll just post this here too. Don't know if I'm going to get an answer on the thread I started.

Sam/gates....or is it Sea/sungs?

Thinking of buying one of these....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185

But, seeing that Samsung has been assimilated by Seagate, I'm wondering if this a good idea. Are these drives any good anymore?


----------



## kungfuslug

I thought it was a condom machine


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> I thought it was a condom machine


----------



## cheapshots

my sangsung failed a few months back







tho had warrently and got a new one (didnt loose my data, tho had to reinstall windows etc cause i had my ssd configered differently etc)







have 2 wds, 1 samgsun and one crucial ssd. the wds are going strong. both externals tho i popped one of them in my case.
id go for wds, but whatever price u can get i guess.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Please buy me.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=19-103-961&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=1#scrollFullInfo

Seriously. the 1090T and 1100T stayed at around $180 and $200 respectively until they were discontinued.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Just a heads up, Newegg has the Storm Scout for $69.99 after promo code EMCNDNE52 , plus there is a $10 mail in rebate. $59.99 for this case is nothing to scoff at.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL060512&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL060512-_-EMC-060512-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11119196-L013B


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Please buy me.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=19-103-961&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=1#scrollFullInfo
> Seriously. the 1090T and 1100T stayed at around $180 and $200 respectively until they were discontinued.


Yeah, but the thuban is one i would get if were to upgrade and stay amd. It owns the whole amd line. I know a guy who has his running 4.2 ghz. Its just amazing for the price it was.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Please buy me.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=19-103-961&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=1#scrollFullInfo
> Seriously. the 1090T and 1100T stayed at around $180 and $200 respectively until they were discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the thuban is one i would get if were to upgrade and stay amd. It owns the whole amd line. I know a guy who has his running 4.2 ghz. Its just amazing for the price it was.
Click to expand...

Which was why I went through all the trouble to track down a 960T. Was even tempted to grab a 1045T if all else failed.


----------



## H969

If your looking for a good price on some CM Fans check these out











Specifications

Fan Dimension (W / H / D)

120 x 120 x 25 mm

Fan Speed
800 - 1800RPM

Fan Airflow
69.69 CFM

Bearing Type
Long life sleeve

Fan Life Expectancy
40,000hrs
Fan Noise Level (dB-A)
17 - 21dBA
Connector
4-pin

Voltage
12
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/parts/?sort=featured&page=6


----------



## cheapshots

what are the specs of the default 120s and 140s in the case? (also the black 140 up the top?)

id like to put some clear 120s and 140 into my case to replace the stock ones that are a bit too noisy. any ideas that are reasonably cheap?

i have 1 black stock 140 up the top
2 clear stock 140s on the front
1 rear clear stock 120
1 clear stock window 120 (making ventless window so may not need)

thanks


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> If your looking for a good price on some CM Fans check these out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifications
> 
> Fan Dimension (W / H / D)
> 
> 120 x 120 x 25 mm
> 
> Fan Speed
> 800 - 1800RPM
> 
> Fan Airflow
> 69.69 CFM
> 
> Bearing Type
> Long life sleeve
> 
> Fan Life Expectancy
> 40,000hrs
> Fan Noise Level (dB-A)
> 17 - 21dBA
> Connector
> 4-pin
> 
> Voltage
> 12
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/parts/?sort=featured&page=6


That fan is for the V8 cooler and will have LED's glued to one side of the outside of the fan for the grill cover on the V8. Also it has a fan controller that can't be removed and I'm guessing it does not come with the PCI mount for the knob.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> what are the specs of the default 120s and 140s in the case? (also the black 140 up the top?)
> 
> id like to put some clear 120s and 140 into my case to replace the stock ones that are a bit too noisy. any ideas that are reasonably cheap?
> 
> i have 1 black stock 140 up the top
> 2 clear stock 140s on the front
> 1 rear clear stock 120
> 1 clear stock window 120 (making ventless window so may not need)
> 
> thanks


I take it you are talking about the window fan being noisy? If so all fans will be noisy on it if you use it as an intake, you can try using it as an exhaust fan. Some have had good luck and it helps with temps on the GPU pulling cool air to the GPU from the front and pulling hot air out.


----------



## cheapshots

yeah its noisy on the windows, but im geting a sheet of acrylic soon so i can scrap it al together.. still the others are a bit noisy also


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Hi Guys, i send u these pics for u to add them on "The Cases of the CM Storm Scout Club Members"
Take care, Semper Fi


----------



## WX4SNO

Alright...thought I would post a few pics of one of my Storm Scouts. I own two and recently modified both of them...but only have pics from one attm. Here's a link to a bunch of the photos:

http://www.wx4sno.com/images/computer_builds/WX_Obs/index.html

Here's a couple of the better ones for this post...















This was the second time I modded a Storm Scout so I had a little more experience under my belt. I originally had this computer's components inside an HTPC case using it as a server to gather weather data and publish it to my website and blog. However, the HTPC case just wasn't cutting it and the CPU temps were just too high for me...so I purchased the Storm Scout a couple weeks ago and moved all the components (along with some new ones) over to it. Here's an abbreviated list of equipment inside the new scout:

ASUS M4A785-M Micro ATX
Rosewill Capstone 450W PSU
AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz
XIGMATEK Dark Knight II Night Hawk Edition CPU Cooler
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5570 1GB
G.SKILL 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR2 800
Intel X25-M 120GB SSD

I have two blue AeroCool Shark 140mm fans in the front of the case plus a 120mm fan on the bottom, all as intake. I used a Dremel to cut out the fan hole along the bottom and also used it to remove the honeycomb steel from around the 140mm fan hole on the front and the top of the case. Since I used the included drive bay adapter to mount the 140mm fan in the drive bays, it took up a total of four bays so I only had room for my fan controller.

I fashioned together a PSU and HDD cover out of an old desktop PC case and painted them with some hammered finish spray paint. With the PSU cover, I cut out a 92mm fan hole and attached a fan to it to draw in cool air from the larger 120mm fan on the bottom.

Behind the motherboard I cut three 3/4" holes and fitted them with rubber grommets...cables for the on-board USB, SATA, and front I/O ports are routed through here. To top it all off there is a white CCFL running along the top of the case and a blue CCFL along the side near the HDD cage.

I'm extremely pleased with the result...especially with the increase in airflow and lower temps over my old setup. This was also my first time using AC MX-4 thermal paste...used that instead of AS-5. Push-pull fans are installed on the Night Hawk and I'm getting idle temps around 24 to 25­°C (ambient temps of 75°F) and at full load (using Intel Burn Test) temps don't go above 37°C. Extremely impressed with this setup...even thinking of ditching my CM V8 on my i7 build and replacing it with the Night Hawk and MX-4. Idle temps with that build run between 36 and 38°C usually...it's also in a Storm Scout case (will post pics of it later).

Got lots of my ideas from members of the club, so I want to extend my thanks to everyone that contributed in the past...you all made this an awesome forum!


----------



## cheapshots

dude... thats sick....

may i ask how u achieved that lighting? or is it all fan leds?

also: are the fans quieter than the stock ones? and do they fit into a fan controller all good? (i have the nzxt sentry 2 lcd one, ah i see you have it too)

you should check out the front panel of mine a few posts back, i have my stealthed dvd drive, the fan controller and i still fit the 140mm in the gap.(it kinda goes down into the controller buts its fine cause theres only cords u can tuck under it) if i needs answers or pics lemme know.
cd drive up top
space
space
space
fan controller

but very nice man


----------



## WX4SNO

It's a combination of fan LEDs and one white CCFL and one blue CCFL (both 12" long). The white CCFL is along the top and the blue along the right side...here's a pic of the lighting:



The fans are definitely not as quiet as the stock CM fans...but they aren't that loud. They do produce quite a bit of airflow though, which is why I bought them.

I know exactly where you're coming from with 140mm taking up only three drives...I just couldn't get it to work out where I have my fan controller and DVD drive along the top...but yeah, I could have gotten it to work like you did.


----------



## cheapshots

yeah i had my cd drive then controller underneath it, tho when i stealthed my drive it looked whacked so i placed it lower and decided to put the extra 140 there.

how do your lights hook up? can u plug them straight into the switch on the front panel?(using the 2 pin connector thingies)? adn how do ur fan leds light up, or is everything constantly on?

after seeing yours i decided to straighten up a few cables in the last hour







stil lneeda cut the 240mm hole tho


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> yeah its noisy on the windows, but im geting a sheet of acrylic soon so i can scrap it al together.. still the others are a bit noisy also


Well the stock fans are really quiet, if you are wanting something quieter these are about your only choice that I know of.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185156
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185057
What are you using to cool your CPU and GPU? I'd say for 99% of the builds out there that the cooling will make more noise than the case fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny2JZ-GTE*
> 
> Hi Guys, i send u these pics for u to add them on "The Cases of the CM Storm Scout Club Members"
> Take care, Semper Fi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Still one of the coolest Scouts I've seen









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WX4SNO*
> 
> Alright...thought I would post a few pics of one of my Storm Scouts. I own two and recently modified both of them...but only have pics from one attm. Here's a link to a bunch of the photos:
> 
> http://www.wx4sno.com/images/computer_builds/WX_Obs/index.html
> 
> Here's a couple of the better ones for this post...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the second time I modded a Storm Scout so I had a little more experience under my belt. I originally had this computer's components inside an HTPC case using it as a server to gather weather data and publish it to my website and blog. However, the HTPC case just wasn't cutting it and the CPU temps were just too high for me...so I purchased the Storm Scout a couple weeks ago and moved all the components (along with some new ones) over to it. Here's an abbreviated list of equipment inside the new scout:
> 
> ASUS M4A785-M Micro ATX
> Rosewill Capstone 450W PSU
> AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz
> XIGMATEK Dark Knight II Night Hawk Edition CPU Cooler
> SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5570 1GB
> G.SKILL 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR2 800
> Intel X25-M 120GB SSD
> 
> I have two blue AeroCool Shark 140mm fans in the front of the case plus a 120mm fan on the bottom, all as intake. I used a Dremel to cut out the fan hole along the bottom and also used it to remove the honeycomb steel from around the 140mm fan hole on the front and the top of the case. Since I used the included drive bay adapter to mount the 140mm fan in the drive bays, it took up a total of four bays so I only had room for my fan controller.
> 
> I fashioned together a PSU and HDD cover out of an old desktop PC case and painted them with some hammered finish spray paint. With the PSU cover, I cut out a 92mm fan hole and attached a fan to it to draw in cool air from the larger 120mm fan on the bottom.
> 
> Behind the motherboard I cut three 3/4" holes and fitted them with rubber grommets...cables for the on-board USB, SATA, and front I/O ports are routed through here. To top it all off there is a white CCFL running along the top of the case and a blue CCFL along the side near the HDD cage.
> 
> I'm extremely pleased with the result...especially with the increase in airflow and lower temps over my old setup. This was also my first time using AC MX-4 thermal paste...used that instead of AS-5. Push-pull fans are installed on the Night Hawk and I'm getting idle temps around 24 to 25­°C (ambient temps of 75°F) and at full load (using Intel Burn Test) temps don't go above 37°C. Extremely impressed with this setup...even thinking of ditching my CM V8 on my i7 build and replacing it with the Night Hawk and MX-4. Idle temps with that build run between 36 and 38°C usually...it's also in a Storm Scout case (will post pics of it later).
> 
> Got lots of my ideas from members of the club, so I want to extend my thanks to everyone that contributed in the past...you all made this an awesome forum!


Welcome! That is one nice looking Scout you have. I really like the covers, did you make them?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WX4SNO*
> 
> It's a combination of fan LEDs and one white CCFL and one blue CCFL (both 12" long). The white CCFL is along the top and the blue along the right side...here's a pic of the lighting:
> 
> 
> 
> The fans are definitely not as quiet as the stock CM fans...but they aren't that loud. They do produce quite a bit of airflow though, which is why I bought them.
> 
> I know exactly where you're coming from with 140mm taking up only three drives...I just couldn't get it to work out where I have my fan controller and DVD drive along the top...but yeah, I could have gotten it to work like you did.


That is so sweet









One thing I'd like to know. How is your PSU mounted? Is it way up inside like it looks? Or is that just a custom vent for a bottom case fan? If it's mounted inside, how do you vent the heat from the PSU?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Scout 2 pictured on cooler masters Facebook page!

No pic since I'm onto phone, go check it out, I can't tell the specs!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> That is so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I'd like to know. How is your PSU mounted? Is it way up inside like it looks? Or is that just a custom vent for a bottom case fan? If it's mounted inside, how do you vent the heat from the PSU?


it's just mounted under that psu cover. several people here have made them, with everything from alum to plexi.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Scout 2 pictured on cooler masters Facebook page!
> No pic since I'm onto phone, go check it out, I can't tell the specs!




Scout 2 on the left....looks sick!!


----------



## WX4SNO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> yeah i had my cd drive then controller underneath it, tho when i stealthed my drive it looked whacked so i placed it lower and decided to put the extra 140 there.
> how do your lights hook up? can u plug them straight into the switch on the front panel?(using the 2 pin connector thingies)? adn how do ur fan leds light up, or is everything constantly on?
> after seeing yours i decided to straighten up a few cables in the last hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stil lneeda cut the 240mm hole tho


Can't hurt by straightening up cables







...I used to be notorious for running cables anywhere and everywhere, but I've recently found that it not only looks better...it does actually help reduce airflow resistance which helps keep the CPU/GPU cooler.









All the fan LEDs are hooked up where they stay on permanently...they aren't hooked up to the on/off switch on the front of the storm scout. The CCFLs are hooked up to the power converter that came with them, which I mounted inside along the top of the case above the empty drive bays. There is a switch to turn them on and off located in one of the PCI slots...granted I did have to splice the switch cables and extend them a good 8" to reach from the PCI slot to the power converter itself. I've heared that it's best not to extend the length of the wire going directly from the CCFLs to the adapter as that could possibly cause them to be dimmer...so I left those alone and simply extended the length of the switch wiring. Looking back, one thing I would have changed about this build would be to have put all the lights on the same switch so I cold turn off everything (CCFLs and fan LEDs) at the same time from the front of the Scout via the push button.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! That is one nice looking Scout you have. I really like the covers, did you make them?


Yeah, I took the sides panels off of another old desktop I was trashing and used a Dremel to cut those to size and added the 92mm fan hole in the PSU cover, then simply painted them with several coats of hammered-finish spray paint.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> That is so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I'd like to know. How is your PSU mounted? Is it way up inside like it looks? Or is that just a custom vent for a bottom case fan? If it's mounted inside, how do you vent the heat from the PSU?


Yeah...the PSU is simply mounted where the case has a cutout for the power supply . The PSU gets cool air from underneath the case (can see a sliver of the PSU intake hole along the top of the pic shown below) via it's own fan which faces downward and then it pushes the air out the back of the case. I installed a 120mm intake fan along the bottom of the Storm Scout (pic below) and directly above it is a 92mm fan that pushes that cool air up towards the CPU. Granted, I recently changed the 120mm fan grill to a Silverstone FF121 which includes a filter to trap dust before it gets sucked into the bottom of the case.


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> 
> Scout 2 on the left....looks sick!!


I wonder what the side panel looks like. So far I still prefer the original scout...hopefully this doesn't mean the original is getting discontinued.


----------



## WX4SNO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> I wonder what the side panel looks like. So far I still prefer the original scout...hopefully this doesn't mean the original is getting discontinued.


Same here...from the looks of it so far, I like the original better. From that pic it appears there are fewer optical and HDD bays to accommodate longer GPUs. I've sure that that's a plus for gamers, but I like having plenty of room to mount drives if I need them. I like the exterior design though...pretty cool...maybe I should have waited before buying my second scout a few weeks ago!


----------



## cheapshots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WX4SNO*
> 
> Can't hurt by straightening up cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I used to be notorious for running cables anywhere and everywhere, but I've recently found that it not only looks better...it does actually help reduce airflow resistance which helps keep the CPU/GPU cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the fan LEDs are hooked up where they stay on permanently...they aren't hooked up to the on/off switch on the front of the storm scout. The CCFLs are hooked up to the power converter that came with them, which I mounted inside along the top of the case above the empty drive bays. There is a switch to turn them on and off located in one of the PCI slots...granted I did have to splice the switch cables and extend them a good 8" to reach from the PCI slot to the power converter itself. I've heared that it's best not to extend the length of the wire going directly from the CCFLs to the adapter as that could possibly cause them to be dimmer...so I left those alone and simply extended the length of the switch wiring. Looking back, one thing I would have changed about this build would be to have put all the lights on the same switch so I cold turn off everything (CCFLs and fan LEDs) at the same time from the front of the Scout via the push button.
> ]


Yeah let me know if you do hook them up to the panel switch, is be very interested.
And I'll defs look into getting some cold cathodes.
Have you tried cutting the front crosshair plastic bit off for a more consistant look?

The silenco 650 looks real nice and sleek. Although the open door thing on the front. I hate those









Anyone exchanged two of the front usb2 to USB3"s. my mb came with a USB3 expansion thing which I had in a cddrive bay. Tho I took it out to fit my extra fan up the front. I was wondering if I could replace two of the original ones with the two new ones and how hard it'd be. (didn't want to have to drill new holes up the top Nd have 6 USB slots on the front pAnel. Already have like 14 USB slots :/ hha


----------



## WX4SNO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> Yeah let me know if you do hook them up to the panel switch, is be very interested.
> And I'll defs look into getting some cold cathodes.
> Have you tried cutting the front crosshair plastic bit off for a more consistant look?


Thought about it...but decided against it since I kinda like the crorsshair on the front...but would be an easy mod if I ever decide I want to...


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Still one of the coolest Scouts I've seen


Thanks man.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Scout 2 pictured on cooler masters Facebook page!
> No pic since I'm onto phone, go check it out, I can't tell the specs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scout 2 on the left....looks sick!!
Click to expand...









I'm so going nuts right now I can't read
















It looks like everything thing we said we wanted


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> 
> Scout 2 on the left....looks sick!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the side panel looks like. So far I still prefer the original scout...hopefully this doesn't mean the original is getting discontinued.
Click to expand...

Here is to hoping they stay true to the Scout on the window. I'm hoping they keep the first one too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WX4SNO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> I wonder what the side panel looks like. So far I still prefer the original scout...hopefully this doesn't mean the original is getting discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here...from the looks of it so far, I like the original better. From that pic it appears there are fewer optical and HDD bays to accommodate longer GPUs. I've sure that that's a plus for gamers, but I like having plenty of room to mount drives if I need them. I like the exterior design though...pretty cool...maybe I should have waited before buying my second scout a few weeks ago!
Click to expand...

I'm sure it's a half cage in the bottom and a removable one above it. Now that I have calmed down some and looked at it. I'm about 95% sure it's build on the new HAF XM. HDD cage isn't the same and the Scout 2 have two rivets on the top about the 5.25" bays that are not on the HAF XM. This might be all new.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I need that Scout 2...ike....NAOOOO


----------



## GTR Mclaren

like 892131827387312 pages ago xD I predicted the Scout 2 xD now is a reality xD


----------



## cheapshots

"[Official] The CoolerMaster Storm Scout/Scout 2 Club"

the thread has been changed...... haha


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> "[Official] The CoolerMaster Storm Scout/Scout 2 Club"
> 
> the thread has been changed...... haha


It was decided before I took over the club that we would make clam to the Scout 2. I agree with that and the Mods have approved it a second time







Be warned we are going to be getting this question a lot
When is coming out?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

It looks it have the same skeleton as my Enforcer....nice


----------



## cheapshots

just curious, did it change it the last like 12hrs? i dont mind just wondring









im content with mu scout. as much as i can tell it looks better i reckon.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> It looks it have the same skeleton as my Enforcer....nice


I think we have a winner, I was just looking at that too. The Enforcer doesn't have the two rivets at the top but that could have somthing to do with the handle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> just curious, did it change it the last like 12hrs? i dont mind just wondring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im content with mu scout. as much as i can tell it looks better i reckon.


If you are asking if the name change just happened, yes it did.


----------



## cheapshots

why do cold cathodes has to be so darn expensive in aus...









go on newegg.. one 12" blue cathode 6 bucks... here in aus its 20 bucks.... :/

maybe have to hold out for a while..


----------



## DireLeon2010

Scout II? Link please?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Scout II? Link please?


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151141045530817&set=a.118558300816.106823.111057690816&type=1&theater


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I hope they are good cause they look great, and I pointed you to them


arrived today, look pretty good. quieter tham my 38mm fan, and it does feel ike it moves more air. i can't put them in till the weekend (waiting for my new backplate form evga, and some new screws for the fans). i'll let everyone know how they are, since they are pretty new on the market.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I hope they are good cause they look great, and I pointed you to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arrived today, look pretty good. quieter tham my 38mm fan, and it does feel ike it moves more air. i can't put them in till the weekend (waiting for my new backplate form evga, and some new screws for the fans). i'll let everyone know how they are, since they are pretty new on the market.
Click to expand...

Don't forget pics


----------



## GoodInk

Scout II


----------



## Cheaptrick

This case looks so epic!

Though I still like the Scout 1 better as a primary case, this case might be a good secondary case for a true LAN party all around case that you can take with you. The Scout 1 is just too heavy if you put lots of things inside. This case looks small though maybe just visually (I think its still the same size as the Scout 1 but maybe lighter).


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I just came

man...looks beautiful !!!

after all this time, I will be an Scout again !!

as the old boss said once...once an Scout, always an Scout !!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


awww yeahhh







looks like they have made space for a 240 rad!!!! il drink to that















Well done CM


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> awww yeahhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like they have made space for a 240 rad!!!! il drink to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done CM


Looks like it well fit a thin 240 mm rad. This mobo should be made to fit a micro atx mobo as standard. This way there's enough room at the top for a push & pull set up & lighter too for a true LAN case.

I been looking for a smaller case as a secondary case that I can carry around. I'll buy this case for sure when this case comes out.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

it looks shorter than the first Scout to me, i mean when i look at the 5.25inch bays i see only 3, and the extra height of the bottom bezel doesn't seem to quite cover where the 2 missing bays would have been to me. So i can't wait to see some form of in depth review of it, so i can see exactly how tall, wide and deep it is, and how much of what we said to that CM rep has been applied







i've got too much going on with my Scout 1 to consider going for a Scout 2 just yet though


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> it looks shorter than the first Scout to me, i mean when i look at the 5.25inch bays i see only 3, and the extra height of the bottom bezel doesn't seem to quite cover where the 2 missing bays would have been to me. So i can't wait to see some form of in depth review of it, so i can see exactly how tall, wide and deep it is, and how much of what we said to that CM rep has been applied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've got too much going on with my Scout 1 to consider going for a Scout 2 just yet though


I hope this will be a smaller case. A mini version of Scout 1.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I hope this will be a smaller case. A mini version of Scout 1.


Personally i was hoping it would be a little taller, and a little deeper, i guess we'll see when CM release some specs


----------



## darkstar585

Thought I give my CPU an early morning workout by creating a quick image to celebrate this momentous occasion









Full size Image >>

scout unity.darkstar585.jpg 344k .jpg file


----------



## DireLeon2010

What the heck is that thing next to the SSII?! (barf) Where's the mouthwash....

Guess I won't buy this for my back up rig.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811553007


----------



## cheapshots

changed my mind.. think i do like it









like the front panel slidey thing.. just as well it wasnt a flop top


----------



## The Red Dojo

Crap, and I just got a HAF 922 to replace my busted Scout.









Scout 2 looks nice though, just curious how much the price is going to be. Initial reaction is







to seeing them dropping down to three 5.25 bays to accommodate for a longer GPU, but I guess we'll see. Some may not like only having 3 bays...


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*
> 
> Crap, and I just got a HAF 922 to replace my busted Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scout 2 looks nice though, just curious how much the price is going to be. Initial reaction is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to seeing them dropping down to three 5.25 bays to accommodate for a longer GPU, but I guess we'll see. Some may not like only having 3 bays...


It's OK to drop the drive bay to 3 as long as this Scout is smaller.


----------



## Evil262

Hey Scouts!

Long time no see, And the Scout II is looking sick! Anyway, some changes are going on with my rig.

Plans so far:

Ditch the Sabertooth 990FX + my goldenish Phenom II 955 (these may get sold, or end up in a secondary rig, undecided as yet... Looking for around £120 for both if anyone is interested) and the Kuhler 620 (the infernal ticking noise is driving me insane)

Grab a 3570K and a new Mobo. Suggestions for one around the £150 mark, that is pretty much plain black, would be good. And a new cooler, Most likely a BeQuiet dark rock Pro.

Grab a 80/120GB SSD.

Any other suggestions welcome! Mainly looking for some help with the motherboard, as this would be the first intel build i have done since 775 era.


----------



## cheapshots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Hey Scouts!
> Long time no see, And the Scout II is looking sick! Anyway, some changes are going on with my rig.
> Plans so far:
> Ditch the Sabertooth 990FX + my goldenish Phenom II 955 (these may get sold, or end up in a secondary rig, undecided as yet... Looking for around £120 for both if anyone is interested) and the Kuhler 620 (the infernal ticking noise is driving me insane)
> Grab a 3570K and a new Mobo. Suggestions for one around the £150 mark, that is pretty much plain black, would be good. And a new cooler, Most likely a BeQuiet dark rock Pro.
> Grab a 80/120GB SSD.
> Any other suggestions welcome! Mainly looking for some help with the motherboard, as this would be the first intel build i have done since 775 era.


if you haven't, stealth your optical drive.. looks wayyyyy better


----------



## Evil262

I was one of the first to do that Scout!

Thanks for the advice though


----------



## Evil262

Sorry for double post!

Any advice for a good Air cooler that fits the case confirmed guys?


----------



## cheapshots

haha ok









hyper 212 + fits. does it job? im running 2500k at 4.5ghz OC


----------



## Evil262

Looking at the 612S, thanks for the suggestion of a CM cooler









First rep point for you


----------



## Rogue1266

CMSSC Scouts, Here it is, which Lt. Gen GoodInk has displayed. Now here it is with the side panel on!!!!
















Now I have two chassis too buy!!! Oh Boy!!!


----------



## The Red Dojo

I know I may be in the minority, but that panel just killed my semi... *shrug*

Still a nice case, just now there's something to be modded on it


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMSSC Scouts, Here it is, which Lt. Gen GoodInk has displayed. Now here it is with the side panel on!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have two chassis too buy!!! Oh Boy!!!


Stop asking for my money Cooler Master........ Cause I'll give it to you.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Stay tuned to our facebook and CM form for more information on Storm Scout 2. All of the key improvements came from our Scout owners, some even on this very forum.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Stay tuned to our facebook and CM form for more information on Storm Scout 2. All of the key improvements came from our Scout owners, some even on this very forum.


HELLO

question...the Scout 2 share the same skeleton as the Storm Enforcer ??

can I put for example...the window side panel of the enforcer in the scout 2 ???


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> HELLO
> question...the Scout 2 share the same skeleton as the Storm Enforcer ??
> can I put for example...the window side panel of the enforcer in the scout 2 ???


It's totally different frame than any other CM chassis. It isn't the same as HAF 912 Advanced, or Enforcer.


----------



## Kaneda13

went into work early today and got to play around a bit with this weekends projects.... lighted fan shroud anyone?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> It's totally different frame than any other CM chassis. It isn't the same as HAF 912 Advanced, or Enforcer.












man I really really, dont like that side panel xD


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Stay tuned to our facebook and CM form for more information on Storm Scout 2. All of the key improvements came from our Scout owners, some even on this very forum.


Thanks for popping in! Its good to see you all's care for the consumer!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> went into work early today and got to play around a bit with this weekends projects.... lighted fan shroud anyone?


I want


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I want


Thanks. i ordered 2 pieces of acrylic 4.75 x 9.5 x .5. i drilled the screws holes with a 5/32 bit (if memory serves), and used a 4" hole saw for the main fan holes. i'll be adding 2 5mm holes on each end for LEDs to be put into. after a bit of sanding with the dremel to clean up the main holes, i'm very happy with how it's turning out.

i've also thought about getting some flexible LED strips and just wrapping it around the sides.... not sure yet.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMSSC Scouts, Here it is, which Lt. Gen GoodInk has displayed. Now here it is with the side panel on!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have two chassis too buy!!! Oh Boy!!!


I'm on the fence about the side panel, I feel if there is a window you shouldn't have fan mounts. It really just takes away from the looks and that is the only reason to have a window. I'm a big believer of having a window version and a non window version of cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Stay tuned to our facebook and CM form for more information on Storm Scout 2. All of the key improvements came from our Scout owners, some even on this very forum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> HELLO
> question...the Scout 2 share the same skeleton as the Storm Enforcer ??
> can I put for example...the window side panel of the enforcer in the scout 2 ???
> 
> 
> 
> It's totally different frame than any other CM chassis. It isn't the same as HAF 912 Advanced, or Enforcer.
Click to expand...

Thanks for giving credit where credit is due and for listening to your customers. I know you guys can't make everyone happy but so far I really like the Scout 2. Was this case designed with custom water cooling in mind or are we just looking at something like an H100 fitting with out mods? If it's not too late please pass on what I said about 2 versions, one window with out fan mounts and one with fan mounts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> went into work early today and got to play around a bit with this weekends projects.... lighted fan shroud anyone?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. i ordered 2 pieces of acrylic 4.75 x 9.5 x .5. i drilled the screws holes with a 5/32 bit (if memory serves), and used a 4" hole saw for the main fan holes. i'll be adding 2 5mm holes on each end for LEDs to be put into. after a bit of sanding with the dremel to clean up the main holes, i'm very happy with how it's turning out.
> 
> i've also thought about getting some flexible LED strips and just wrapping it around the sides.... not sure yet.
Click to expand...

That looks great! For some good lights check out Modelers Brand.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

the honeycomb fans ruin the side panel for me, the rest of the case looks super classy, that honeycomb looks kinda cheap...

and strange !! they are just too low...like facing the PSU area, GPU´s are normally in the first or secodn PCI slot

lets hope at least fan filters on it ??


----------



## cheapshots

haha cheers








yeah i just got the 212 cause it was like 30 bucks? pretty cheap and does the job, although not the quietest but its stil alright


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Stay tuned to our facebook and CM form for more information on Storm Scout 2. All of the key improvements came from our Scout owners, some even on this very forum.


Aren't ALL scout owners on this forum?







. Great to finally get this new case out though, its been a long time coming


----------



## cheapshots

haha imagine having the jobs of trawling through 2500 pages









p.s. shouldnt your name be CM MR SCOUT? not CM MR HAF?









still like the scout 1 i reckon better


----------



## unimatrixzero

*So the new Scout needed a little face lift. Just a touch..*


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMSSC Scouts, Here it is, which Lt. Gen GoodInk has displayed. Now here it is with the side panel on!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have two chassis too buy!!! Oh Boy!!!


It's growing on me. Kinda like each time you see the new Enterprise in Star Trek. First your like....ehhhhh....then you get to love it's differences from it's prdessesors.

(Sorry to geek out on ya'll)

What I'm really interested in is it's insides. What have they done there? And it's dimensions. Looks like they've made room for a H100 up top









Is it just me, or is the side panel a little wonky? like it's made out of paper. This is just a display tho. A prototype, if you will. So the release models will look more 'finished'.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*
> 
> Crap, and I just got a HAF 922 to replace my busted Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scout 2 looks nice though, just curious how much the price is going to be. Initial reaction is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to seeing them dropping down to three 5.25 bays to accommodate for a longer GPU, but I guess we'll see. Some may not like only having 3 bays...


Scout 2 should have at least a 3 inch drive bay aside from the (3) 5.25 inch drive bays. It should only be a 3 inch drive bay, not a 5.25 inch drive bay convertable to 3 inch drive bay like that of the first Scout.

Though lots of pc enthusiasts nowadays prefer to use the least amount of drive bays (even dropping the use of optical drive), there's still people out there that likes to have a drive bay water cooling reservoir, a touch screen fan controller & an optical drive on their set up (particularly me). It would also cool to have a 3 inch drive bay for the sound card controller such as those sound controllers for the Creative Soundblaster Fatal1ty series.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Could always mould it into the plastic with bondo like I'm doing with my NZXT Sentry 2 and the top of my HAF 922, would be nice and trick


----------



## Rogue1266

What ever CMSSC member has taken part in our discussion's about the 'Scout II"!!! I want you to feel Proud!!! Feel credited for the accomplishment we made, the influence we gave too Cooler Master. You all must admit, they did not have to listen to us. They were making case's long before this thread was established!!! Be thankful they took us into regards about this case we love and discuses with each other... This is a Honorable thing!!! As I stated, Feel Proud!!! Cooler Master Inc. Thank You for making us part of your team!!!! REMEMBER... Once a 'SCOUT', ALWAYS A 'SCOUT'!!!! You; the membership is the back-bone of this Great thread!!!! Last off, Thank You all for letting me a part of you guy's!!!







This is a Very







Thing!!!! Have a Great Week-End everyone!!!!








P.S.: Enigma8750- If you see this my brother.







Thank You for letting me be a part of this wonderful thread you Created!!!! I will always be grateful to you Sir....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*
> 
> Crap, and I just got a HAF 922 to replace my busted Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scout 2 looks nice though, just curious how much the price is going to be. Initial reaction is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to seeing them dropping down to three 5.25 bays to accommodate for a longer GPU, but I guess we'll see. Some may not like only having 3 bays...
> 
> 
> 
> Scout 2 should have at least a 3 inch drive bay aside from the (3) 5.25 inch drive bays. It should only be a 3 inch drive bay, not a 5.25 inch drive bay convertable to 3 inch drive bay like that of the first Scout.
> 
> Though lots of pc enthusiasts nowadays prefer to use the least amount of drive bays (even dropping the use of optical drive), there's still people out there that likes to have a drive bay water cooling reservoir, a touch screen fan controller & an optical drive on their set up (particularly me). It would also cool to have a 3 inch drive bay for the sound card controller such as those sound controllers for the Creative Soundblaster Fatal1ty series.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I believe there are only 3 bays for a couple reasons, and remember no case will make everyone 100% happy and the first Scout has its down sides. We just know the work arounds to make it one of the best cases ever made.

1. I'm willing to bet over 99% of the Scouts on here have used 3 or less bays.
2. This allows room for a 200mm or 2 120/140 mm fans up front for better air flow
3. Makes room for a 240 rad up front with little to no modding
4. Helps keep the price down
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> What ever CMSSC member has taken part in our discussion's about the 'Scout II"!!! I want you to feel Proud!!! Feel credited for the accomplishment we made, the influence we gave too Cooler Master. You all must admit, they did not have to listen to us. They were making case's long before this thread was established!!! Be thankful they took us into regards about this case we love and discuses with each other... This is a Honorable thing!!! As I stated, Feel Proud!!! Cooler Master Inc. Thank You for making us part of your team!!!! REMEMBER... Once a 'SCOUT', ALWAYS A 'SCOUT'!!!! You; the membership is the back-bone of this Great thread!!!! Last off, Thank You all for letting me a part of you guy's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing!!!! Have a Great Week-End everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Enigma8750- If you see this my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for letting me be a part of this wonderful thread you Created!!!! I will always be grateful to you Sir....


Spoken like a true General


----------



## Cheaptrick

Because of the size of the Scout, if you're going hardcore water cooling on the case you can only go in the external route. The Scout is no Dander Den. From what I can tell based on the reply of a Cooler Master rep, this Scout 2 has a totally different chassis frame. Gone is the fabrication process that is shared on not use 1 kind of case. Looking closely at the new case, Cooler Master could have added at least a 3 inch drive bay or even 5.25 inch drive bay (though I prefer the 3 inch) & still won't have a problem with longer video cards. Similar with the original Scout, if Cooler Master only put a much smaller 3 inch bay (without having to convert a 5th 5.25 inch drive bay into a 3 inch drive bay) then the problem with long video cards won't exist. But the chassis in the original Scout shared the same kind of chassis as some other mid tower case by Cooler Master. There's a big hole at the top left of the front intake fan that served no purpose at all that you can tell probably that that hole probably there cuz another case with the same chassis used it for something else.



I just hope that this time Cooler Master will put a bet of emphasis on wire management on Scout 2 as well as the motherboard tray hole that's totally misaligned that of the original Scout. The CPU bracket orientation on newer Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge & later CPU is not close at the center.

Cooler Master should also take off of this idea that fans of multiple sizes can be installed on each fan intake or output holes. Like in the case of the original Scout where you can put either a 120 mm, 100 mm or an 80 mm fan on the rear or a 120 mm or 140 mm on top & in front. I never saw one that use an 80 mm fan on the back of the original Scout. So Cooler Master it's not a cool thing to have. Just look at the top of the CM Storm Enforcer case & you'll see the multiple fan screw holes which make it look ugly. Go & look closely into how Corsair case manufacturer put a big emphasis on fan hole design. The original Scout front fan hole is so misaligned & was having hard time modding it to make the front intake fan orientation look centered.








Right now, I still think the original Scout looks cooler than Scout 2.


----------



## Evil262

Well guys, i bit the bullet and ordered...

The scout is going Ivy Bridge!









On the way is:

I5 3570K
Sabertooth Z77
60GB Corsair Force SSD
8GB Vengeance White LP
Coolermaster Hyper 612S

Cannot wait. I'm going to also start a build log soon, because i think its time to start some modification of the old scout, Everything is looking a bit cramped right now so a tidy up of the design is in order









Anyway, parts will arrive monday, so first update will be then. Have to work on selling my Phenom II/sabertooth combo now!

Capt. Evil out.


----------



## howiedoit

It's zip tied on the right side to the hard drive bay and on the left it sits on top of the power supply wires but it stays put nice and sturdy in there. It also manages to stay perfectly level and looks like it's floating.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Well guys, i bit the bullet and ordered...
> The scout is going Ivy Bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way is:
> I5 3570K
> Sabertooth Z77
> 60GB Corsair Force SSD
> 8GB Vengeance White LP
> Coolermaster Hyper 612S
> Cannot wait. I'm going to also start a build log soon, because i think its time to start some modification of the old scout, Everything is looking a bit cramped right now so a tidy up of the design is in order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, parts will arrive monday, so first update will be then. Have to work on selling my Phenom II/sabertooth combo now!
> Capt. Evil out.


Congrats! I know it will be fun! You will have a nice pwning machine there.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Well guys, i bit the bullet and ordered...
> 
> The scout is going Ivy Bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way is:
> 
> I5 3570K
> Sabertooth Z77
> 60GB Corsair Force SSD
> 8GB Vengeance White LP
> Coolermaster Hyper 612S
> 
> Cannot wait. I'm going to also start a build log soon, because i think its time to start some modification of the old scout, Everything is looking a bit cramped right now so a tidy up of the design is in order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, parts will arrive monday, so first update will be then. Have to work on selling my Phenom II/sabertooth combo now!
> 
> Capt. Evil out.


I'm looking forward to the update.


----------



## GoodInk

I'm thinking it looks better in this video than the pics


----------



## DireLeon2010

Prometheus.

Not bad. I approve of this film.









On another note, very much looking forward to 'Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter'


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> On another note, very much looking forward to 'Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter'


That looks like it could be pretty good.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Wow, bold, new look. Probably will me seeing more of this modern design later on this year as Corsair & some other case makers will do their best as well.

The era of square, rectangular & angled case is coming to an end.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Wow, bold, new look. Probably will me seeing more of this modern design later on this year as Corsair & some other case makers will do their best as well.
> 
> The era of square, rectangular & angled case is coming to an end.


I agree, it reminds me of the gun from ME3


----------



## cheapshots

ok so i finnaly routed the 24pin behind and through the top hole.. didnt have to cut it or take the cords out.. tight squeeze tho







. then putting the back on... wow.. thats all im saying haha.. looks like a jungle behind there












cant wait till my acryllic sheet comes to i can get rid of that side fan and vent
still looks messy but you dont notice it at al lwith the side on


----------



## DireLeon2010

Just purchased this 11:00pm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136769

This goes on sale 1:00am $85 w/promo









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136697&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS060912&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS060912-_-EMC-060912-Index-_-InternalHardDrives-_-22136697-L02B


----------



## Kaneda13

Well, all my parts came in over the last couple of days; 3 new corsair fans, new eVGA GTX470 back plate, my custom made dual fan shroud and the screws to make it fit. However, my boss called and offered me double time if i come in and work today. No way i could turn down double time, so the mods will have to wait until tonight/tomorrow...


----------



## Aryan1171

http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6e/6ee876f5_91c4ed69_CMStormScoutII.jpeg

here's the side panel, gotta say, I like it!


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6e/6ee876f5_91c4ed69_CMStormScoutII.jpeg
> here's the side panel, gotta say, I like it!


mmmmmmmmm....
when that comes out im gonna sell my old scout an buy one of those


----------



## cheapshots

guess the side panels ok if u dont wanna see ur psu, but not sure how high it goes


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Prometheus.
> Not bad. I approve of this film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, very much looking forward to 'Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter'


Yeah, this is looking crazy!!!!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> guess the side panels ok if u dont wanna see ur psu, but not sure how high it goes


I am not sure about the fan location myself...I suppose the left most fan will be excellent at keeping the side of you PSU nice and cool









At least CM has left enough material around the fans holes to allow for some dremel action to create a custom full case window...Now that would look spexy


----------



## Kaneda13

Well, after getting paid for 15.4 hours at double time today (boss offered me double time if i would come in and help us get caught up), I was in such a great mood, i decided to go ahead and put my new bits in place, what think?

Before:









After:









No Flash:









Detail of the new eVGA backplate:









New fans on my custom shroud (lights not wired up yet):









New Fan on lower radiator:









Oh, and the all important before and after:
Before:








After:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Well, after getting paid for 15.4 hours at double time today (boss offered me double time if i would come in and help us get caught up), I was in such a great mood, i decided to go ahead and put my new bits in place, what think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of the new eVGA backplate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New fans on my custom shroud (lights not wired up yet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Fan on lower radiator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the all important before and after:
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


I was looking at the first pic and couldn't see anything new, then I saw the before







I like the white rings, it really fits your setup







, but I don't like the gray on the corners







. Looks like they perform pretty good compared to your old fans. Were they the stock fans? How to they sound? Can you mount them as pull?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I was looking at the first pic and couldn't see anything new, then I saw the before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the white rings, it really fits your setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I don't like the gray on the corners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks like they perform pretty good compared to your old fans. Were they the stock fans? How to they sound? Can you mount them as pull?


I replaced 2 of these and 1 of these with 3 of these. They are quieter, cooler better, and i like the ascetics of them more. They can be mounted as push or pull, but as pull you wouldn't see the rings. The grey in the corners is actually rubber, so they have that helping them be quieter. I'm seriously thinking about replacing the 2 remaining scythe fans i have in the front, for 2 of the Corsair high flow fans.


----------



## GoodInk

Wow, they really move some air if they are beating those Panaflo's. I just wish someone would make a great rad fan that is PWM.


----------



## Kaneda13

The way my airflow in my case is set a bit odd, but it's obviously working for me (my goal is 24/7 100% GPU and CPU and not get over 60*C). I have 2 intakes at the front, the 2 new fans at the top as intakes, the 12mm thick fan at the back as exhaust, and the other new fan on the rad at the bottom as exhaust. sliding my hand under the case, you can really feel the amount of heat the lower rad is pulling out, under the upper rad is relatively cool, so either the lower rad is performing better, or it's pulling most of the heat out on it's own. also, for the new fan shroud, i decided not to drill holes for LEDs, but to get some LED ribbon and wrap it around the sides, with the led pointed in. i'm looking for some 1/2" wide led ribbon in UV, i know you mentioned someone on here selling ribbon LEDs before, but i've misplaced his name (and the post).


----------



## GoodInk

Modeler's Brand

My review that is in my sig that has the link to his site too. The UV is really good, too. I just got some new samples that I'm going to be adding to the review as soon as I get time for it.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Modeler's Brand
> My review that is in my sig that has the link to his site too. The UV is really good, too. I just got some new samples that I'm going to be adding to the review as soon as I get time for it.


yeap, that's what i was looking for. i think i'll go with this, my question is, can it be cut to a shorter length once you get it (i need 28.5" to go around the whole shroud, and i'd have to buy 2.5 feet, and would prefer to cut the extra off the end).

Nvrmnd, just read your review, yeah, it's cuttable.

Just need to sell some stuff to buy them (wife's starting to complain about all the stuff i'm buying....)

HA! it'll be cheaper just to buy a yard and cut off all the extra over buying 2.5". now what to do with that extra 6"???


----------



## GoodInk

Do you want to sell that Raystorm


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Do you want to sell that Raystorm


sure, i'll just spray the water directly onto the cpu, i'm sure nothing bad can come of that.


----------



## Aryan1171

So I'm going to Campzone in a few weeks, and the trip back will be by train. Because of this I'm looking for a very small case which supports regular atx motherboards.
when i look on google I get m-atx cases, Motherboard model is Asrock 970 Extreme3, Anyone ideas? It's gotta be small enough to fit in a bag, unfortunely the Scout isn't very light to carry.
Also, I'm happy to say that the upgrade I did on my pc is a very good one, she can take every game I throw at her fully maxed out!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> So I'm going to Campzone in a few weeks, and the trip back will be by train. Because of this I'm looking for a very small case which supports regular atx motherboards.
> when i look on google I get m-atx cases, Motherboard model is Asrock 970 Extreme3, Anyone ideas? It's gotta be small enough to fit in a bag, unfortunely the Scout isn't very light to carry.
> Also, I'm happy to say that the upgrade I did on my pc is a very good one, she can take every game I throw at her fully maxed out!


What about these?

COOLER MASTER Elite 361
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119258
Cheap, so if it gets messed up on your travels, it's not a big deal. Needs 80mm fans, adds to the cost and load if they move air.

LIAN LI PC-A55B
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112376
Very light, not cheap but a good case with good fans.


----------



## Evil262

Sold my old Mobo, Ram and Processor, so i have decided to treat myself to a new keyboard, to finish up my CM Storm collection









Peoples thoughts on this?


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Sold my old Mobo, Ram and Processor, so i have decided to treat myself to a new keyboard, to finish up my CM Storm collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peoples thoughts on this?


Is it mechanical?


----------



## Evil262

Yes it is









http://www.scan.co.uk/PDFs/Products/44448.pdf


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Sold my old Mobo, Ram and Processor, so i have decided to treat myself to a new keyboard, to finish up my CM Storm collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peoples thoughts on this?


I would miss the number pad


----------



## Evil262

Been using a ten keyless board for a while now, so won't bother me too much.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Sold my old Mobo, Ram and Processor, so i have decided to treat myself to a new keyboard, to finish up my CM Storm collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peoples thoughts on this?
> *SNIP*


get it and mod the crap out of it









Custom key caps is a great starting point you can get them here. Personally I think adding some positional coloured key caps would do this board wonders.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Need to flash my bios to use new 960T BE. MoBo is ASUS M4A79XTD EVO. Afraid to do it now because of all the confusing info on the web.

1 - Is EZ Flash safe?
2 - How should I format my USB? NTFS or FAT32?
3 - Do I need to rename the file to 2003.ROM?
4 - ASUS has a back up bios on the MoBo disk?

Can't find good instructions from the manufacturer.









Posting this here also for my fellow Scouts to help me.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well....it booted up and shows 2003 as bios. Gads! Why was that so scary?

Maybe it's my imagination but it seems more responsive now. Maybe my 8gigs of 1600 DDR3 is actually being used as 1600? Oh, and my 5770 shows up as a 5770 instead of a 4670


----------



## Evil262

The scout is now back up and running! And by god it is fast.

Pics to follow. Already done some modding to mount the SSD


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> The scout is now back up and running! And by god it is fast.
> 
> Pics to follow. Already done some modding to mount the SSD


Awesome









Q: Oh, my case broke, what shall i do?

A: Well, you better ignore the case and buy a new motherboard and a 2500k.

^^^So true. I'm sick of that crap^^^


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> The scout is now back up and running! And by god it is fast.
> 
> Pics to follow. Already done some modding to mount the SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Oh, my case broke, what shall i do?
> 
> A: Well, you better ignore the case and buy a new motherboard and a 2500k.
> 
> ^^^So true. I'm sick of that crap^^^
Click to expand...

Only if you are on air, if you are water you better get a 3570K


----------



## Evil262

Well, i did something wrong then switching to Air from water, with a 3570k


----------



## cheapshots

so i modded my window so its grillless









heres a pic:




this is pretty much same shot but with my psu cover and i moved the blue light to right so the window would go back on.

the new window is a bit darker i think, but without the fan on the side its kinda empty so the dark fills it up a bit..

all in all i like


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> so i modded my window so its grillless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all in all i like


First mod I did to this case was put in a solid window. Just sets the case off soooooo much better in my opinion.


----------



## cheapshots

ok i have a gtx560 ti, and i use a hdmi cable on it with a mini adapter. but the things pretty big and like it weighs/leans down.. is this bad for the card/actual socket? i only use it in my 24inch benq 2420hd monitor, or should i just use a dvi/dsub cable?

new windows siiiick, nice black spot where the psu and below the gfx card is.







did make a crack in it but its not noticable

thanks


----------



## Evil262

It wont be able to lean down enough to cause any damage, you'll be fine.

Again, first mod i did was the clear window, really improves the case miles. Good job


----------



## cheapshots

think my temps are a bit higher without the vents(no vents plus less one fan. i have yet to cut out the honeycomb (yet to find a tool to easily do it somewhere. pliers are that just bit too hard)

any ideas as where to add my 120mm fan now that its not on the window? i have 2 140mms on the front, one rear top 120 and one top rear 140 that came stock with it.

should i place it behind the 140 in the front (in the drive bay?) or maybe as another exhaust and double the back 120mm? (then itd be neg pressure)


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> think my temps are a bit higher without the vents(no vents plus less one fan. i have yet to cut out the honeycomb (yet to find a tool to easily do it somewhere. pliers are that just bit too hard)
> any ideas as where to add my 120mm fan now that its not on the window? i have 2 140mms on the front, one rear top 120 and one top rear 140 that came stock with it.
> should i place it behind the 140 in the front (in the drive bay?) or maybe as another exhaust and double the back 120mm? (then itd be neg pressure)


You could make just one fan whole low low and to the back of your new panel. Lol

Other wise a better 140 fan up top.

Edit: was the mod hard? Im thinking of doing it for my customers case.


----------



## WX4SNO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> so i modded my window so its grillless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a pic:
> 
> 
> this is pretty much same shot but with my psu cover and i moved the blue light to right so the window would go back on.
> the new window is a bit darker i think, but without the fan on the side its kinda empty so the dark fills it up a bit..
> all in all i like


Ahh...looks so much better now cheapshots! Very much improved imho. I don't know what to tell you about the 120mm fan, unless you want to cut out a hole in the bottom like I did and add it and a fan filter. Otherwise, I agree with Anti!!, change out your stock 140mm on top with something else...it seems to make a difference, at least I think it does...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> think my temps are a bit higher without the vents(no vents plus less one fan. i have yet to cut out the honeycomb (yet to find a tool to easily do it somewhere. pliers are that just bit too hard)
> 
> any ideas as where to add my 120mm fan now that its not on the window? i have 2 140mms on the front, one rear top 120 and one top rear 140 that came stock with it.
> 
> should i place it behind the 140 in the front (in the drive bay?) or maybe as another exhaust and double the back 120mm? (then itd be neg pressure)


Cutting the honeycomb out does help a lot. A rotary tool works best, you could use a large drill bit and a hack saw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Edit: was the mod hard? Im thinking of doing it for my customers case.


I added the how to in the Tips and Tricks on the front page. The mod is easy as long as you have a jig saw.
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-tba-club/240#post_6664852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> so i modded my window so its grillless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is pretty much same shot but with my psu cover and i moved the blue light to right so the window would go back on.
> 
> the new window is a bit darker i think, but without the fan on the side its kinda empty so the dark fills it up a bit..
> 
> all in all i like


Window mod FTW!









BTW forget the fans you need a 2500k


----------



## cheapshots

i do have a 2500k haha









just noticed glare from thw sun coming in, making kinda a reddish tinge to it.. not bad









the mod was heaps easy:

pop the rivets out with tweezers/screwdriver
outline the window with the new perspex sheet
i cut it out with a jigsaw. happened to have one







you dont have to be exaact or smooth as it all gets hidden anyway.
mark the holes and drill them. drill slowly though(i made one crack, tho not noticeable) you might hear a crack when u break through but it may just me the paper on the outside of it
start putting the rivets in, and if they dont fit cause of the holes just get a smaller drill bit and widen them up.

a tip for tight squeezes: the rivet is a two part thing u can take apart. take it apart and put the prong thing bit in first, then push the stud into it seperately.
some may be too tight and ull end up haveing to widen it a bit.

i was going to put the 120 down the bottom (between the psu and hdd cage right?) but i just cant see how it would fit?? what are some good cheapish fans that i can get in australia that i can replace the 140 or even all of them?


----------



## WX4SNO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> i was going to put the 120 down the bottom (between the psu and hdd cage right?) but i just cant see how it would fit?? what are some good cheapish fans that i can get in australia that i can replace the 140 or even all of them?


A 120mm fan may not fit between your PSU and HDD cage...depends on what brand/size your PSU is. You'll have to see if it will fit first by placing it in there and checking. Mine just barely fit and it was a tight squeeze, but managed. If a 120mm doesn't work, you could always get one a bit smaller...but that defeats the purpose of using the extra 120mm fan you have already...


----------



## WX4SNO

Here's a few pics from my first build several months ago before I purchased my second Storm Scout and did the mod to it.









Guess I got a little practice in since it doesn't look nearly as good as my second Scout mod.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WX4SNO*
> 
> Alright...thought I would post a few pics of one of my Storm Scouts. I own two and recently modified both of them...but only have pics from one attm. Here's a link to a bunch of the photos:
> http://www.wx4sno.com/images/computer_builds/WX_Obs/index.html
> Here's a couple of the better ones for this post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the second time I modded a Storm Scout so I had a little more experience under my belt. I originally had this computer's components inside an HTPC case using it as a server to gather weather data and publish it to my website and blog. However, the HTPC case just wasn't cutting it and the CPU temps were just too high for me...so I purchased the Storm Scout a couple weeks ago and moved all the components (along with some new ones) over to it. Here's an abbreviated list of equipment inside the new scout:
> ASUS M4A785-M Micro ATX
> Rosewill Capstone 450W PSU
> AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz
> XIGMATEK Dark Knight II Night Hawk Edition CPU Cooler
> SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5570 1GB
> G.SKILL 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR2 800
> Intel X25-M 120GB SSD
> I have two blue AeroCool Shark 140mm fans in the front of the case plus a 120mm fan on the bottom, all as intake. I used a Dremel to cut out the fan hole along the bottom and also used it to remove the honeycomb steel from around the 140mm fan hole on the front and the top of the case. Since I used the included drive bay adapter to mount the 140mm fan in the drive bays, it took up a total of four bays so I only had room for my fan controller.
> I fashioned together a PSU and HDD cover out of an old desktop PC case and painted them with some hammered finish spray paint. With the PSU cover, I cut out a 92mm fan hole and attached a fan to it to draw in cool air from the larger 120mm fan on the bottom.
> Behind the motherboard I cut three 3/4" holes and fitted them with rubber grommets...cables for the on-board USB, SATA, and front I/O ports are routed through here. To top it all off there is a white CCFL running along the top of the case and a blue CCFL along the side near the HDD cage.
> I'm extremely pleased with the result...especially with the increase in airflow and lower temps over my old setup. This was also my first time using AC MX-4 thermal paste...used that instead of AS-5. Push-pull fans are installed on the Night Hawk and I'm getting idle temps around 24 to 25­°C (ambient temps of 75°F) and at full load (using Intel Burn Test) temps don't go above 37°C. Extremely impressed with this setup...even thinking of ditching my CM V8 on my i7 build and replacing it with the Night Hawk and MX-4. Idle temps with that build run between 36 and 38°C usually...it's also in a Storm Scout case (will post pics of it later).
> Got lots of my ideas from members of the club, so I want to extend my thanks to everyone that contributed in the past...you all made this an awesome forum!






I took a tip from previous posts and cut up an old VCR to create a HDD cover. Also got an idea from SvenTheBerserK with the acrylic fan plate. Cut the fan hole with a Dremel...not the most accurate way, but it worked. Replaced all of the fans and stuck an 80mm fan in two of the drive bays on the front for extra air. All-in-all it stays pretty cool...running an Intel i7 2600 OC'ed @ 4.1 GHz and the system idles around 34-36°C and tops out at around 65°C. One of the things I wish I would have done was cut the honeycomb out of the fan holes to improve the airflow...may do that sometime in the future. I also replaced the CM V8 with the same CPU cooler in my second Scout, a Xigmatek Dark Knight II Night Hawk. Runs a tad bit cooler than the V8, but then again that could be because I switched over and used MX-4 instead of AS-5 which I had on the V8. Now just need to update my rig profiles on OCN.


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WX4SNO*
> 
> Here's a few pics from my first build several months ago before I purchased my second Storm Scout and did the mod to it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I got a little practice in since it doesn't look nearly as good as my second Scout mod.
> I took a tip from previous posts and cut up an old VCR to create a HDD cover. Also got an idea from SvenTheBerserK with the acrylic fan plate. Cut the fan hole with a Dremel...not the most accurate way, but it worked. Replaced all of the fans and stuck an 80mm fan in two of the drive bays on the front for extra air. All-in-all it stays pretty cool...running an Intel i7 2600 OC'ed @ 4.1 GHz and the system idles around 34-36°C and tops out at around 65°C. One of the things I wish I would have done was cut the honeycomb out of the fan holes to improve the airflow...may do that sometime in the future. I also replaced the CM V8 with the same CPU cooler in my second Scout, a Xigmatek Dark Knight II Night Hawk. Runs a tad bit cooler than the V8, but then again that could be because I switched over and used MX-4 instead of AS-5 which I had on the V8. Now just need to update my rig profiles on OCN.


Nice work on your build and i love the way u made the fan plate looks awesome.
Thanks for the mention too.


----------



## kungfuslug

So guys ive been away on work and now im finally back to show you waht ive been upto in the last few weeks, so to start i did some serious cable management and can i tell you what a task that was.

First of all i took the hole case apart and gave it a good clean up as there was a bit of dust (OCD on my behalf) wired the the exhaust 120mm and 140mm together with some black sleeving (paracord).
Than after about 6 attempts i managed to get most of the wires out of sight and out of mind.
alsong in my spare time i pulled out an old 19" monitor and power supply to show you the type of colour i am going for in my stealth scout design.

Give me your feed back and ideas of improvement, critics welcome.









































































Ok this was my setup before and i little advice, dont mount you HHD like i did at the back of the case i overheats from the power supply and GFX, i had some major problems as the HHD would send me to BSOD becouse of this









This is a reminder of my setup for now










Whats next??
1. Strip my case
2. prep for spray
3. Spray case, PSU and GFX shroud, (Colour as you see above on monitor)
4. NEED SOME ADISE ABOUT MY NEXT IDEA, I GOT SOME MESH AND THINKING OF CUTTING A TEMPLATE OUT TO GO OVER THE MOTHERBOARD.
5. Re assemble
6. Show picture to my fellow scoutmaster followers

KungFu out


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \


Hoping you had some kind of clear film on the screen, as not to paint the viewing area.....


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Hoping you had some kind of clear film on the screen, as not to paint the viewing area.....


AAAHHHH... nevermind, that's newspaper taped to the screw... lol, thought it was what was being displayed...


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> AAAHHHH... nevermind, that's newspaper taped to the screw... lol, thought it was what was being displayed...


HAHAHAHAHA all part of the illusion


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WX4SNO*


Very nice job on the fan cover.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> Ok this was my setup before and i little advice, dont mount you HHD like i did at the back of the case i overheats from the power supply and GFX, i had some major problems as the HHD would send me to BSOD becouse of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KungFu out


I can't wait to see the paint







I really like the way you have the 2 front HDD's mounted







The mesh, are you planing on covering the entire MB, GPU and all?


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Very nice job on the fan cover.
> I can't wait to see the paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the way you have the 2 front HDD's mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mesh, are you planing on covering the entire MB, GPU and all?


Ok since my lasat post ive been a busy bee, took me anout an hour or so to come up with this.



















This is gonna be in a stealth colour NOT gold.

Im not sure about it but will finish it if in the next few days and post my progress.

Also gonna cage the bottom half of the case with the same type of mesh.

Need help with one thing though, HOW TO MOUNT THE THING!!! LOL

Kungfu out


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> Ok since my lasat post ive been a busy bee, took me anout an hour or so to come up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna be in a stealth colour NOT gold.
> Im not sure about it but will finish it if in the next few days and post my progress.
> Also gonna cage the bottom half of the case with the same type of mesh.
> Need help with one thing though, HOW TO MOUNT THE THING!!! LOL
> Kungfu out


P.S i chose this mesh just for airflow too.


----------



## angry scout

beat that!


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> beat that!


i like it, are they just mounted with PVC??


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> i like it, are they just mounted with PVC??


with zip ties, scerws, and pleksi.
eeeeeaaaasssyyyy
and good airflow and now i have triple fans on the front


----------



## angry scout

look at my memory my memory is amazing....


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> look at my memory my memory is amazing....


Looks the busines< how many GB?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Very nice job on the fan cover.
> I can't wait to see the paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the way you have the 2 front HDD's mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mesh, are you planing on covering the entire MB, GPU and all?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok since my lasat post ive been a busy bee, took me anout an hour or so to come up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna be in a stealth colour NOT gold.
> 
> Im not sure about it but will finish it if in the next few days and post my progress.
> 
> Also gonna cage the bottom half of the case with the same type of mesh.
> 
> Need help with one thing though, HOW TO MOUNT THE THING!!! LOL
> 
> Kungfu out
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I like it, but it's very original. I'm sure once it's complete it will look a lot better. Mounting it, is going to be hard. I'm thinking you could use long bolts from the back of the MB and then use nuts and washer. Hopefully it will hold it place long good enough so you don't need anything on the back end, but if you do, maybe bolt it to the back of the case. Just make sure that it isn't going to ever come loose, I'd hate to think what could happen if it does while it's powered up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> 
> beat that!


OK


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not sure if I like it, but it's very original. I'm sure once it's complete it will look a lot better. Mounting it, is going to be hard. I'm thinking you could use long bolts from the back of the MB and then use nuts and washer. Hopefully it will hold it place long good enough so you don't need anything on the back end, but if you do, maybe bolt it to the back of the case. Just make sure that it isn't going to ever come loose, I'd hate to think what could happen if it does while it's powered up.
> OK


http://www.terrariaonline.com/attachments/okay-meme-jpg.3008/


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not sure if I like it, but it's very original. I'm sure once it's complete it will look a lot better. Mounting it, is going to be hard. I'm thinking you could use long bolts from the back of the MB and then use nuts and washer. Hopefully it will hold it place long good enough so you don't need anything on the back end, but if you do, maybe bolt it to the back of the case. Just make sure that it isn't going to ever come loose, I'd hate to think what could happen if it does while it's powered up.
> OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.terrariaonline.com/attachments/okay-meme-jpg.3008/
Click to expand...









I like your setup, are you planing on not having anything in the bays or is there room left over for something like a card reader?

Edit:
Is anyone having problems with the quotes pulling in extra stuff from the last quote you did or is it just me?


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your setup, are you planing on not having anything in the bays or is there room left over for something like a card reader?
> Edit:
> Is anyone having problems with the quotes pulling in extra stuff from the last quote you did or is it just me?


This is a test for goodink.
P.S i think its just you goodink

KungFu out


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your setup, are you planing on not having anything in the bays or is there room left over for something like a card reader?
> Edit:
> Is anyone having problems with the quotes pulling in extra stuff from the last quote you did or is it just me?


no i am not but is there any better solution for the fans withouth large mods


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your setup, are you planing on not having anything in the bays or is there room left over for something like a card reader?
> Edit:
> Is anyone having problems with the quotes pulling in extra stuff from the last quote you did or is it just me?


GoodInk Nice Job on the 360. Just my 2 cents but I think a nice small slot loading dvd-rw would be the icing on the cake for that. Like that you can keep the front all sreened out and still have an internal optical device. All you would have to do is mount it at the top of the rad if you have enough space internally.


----------



## chino1974

You guys are starting to make me regret retiring my Scout. I still have it though cause the person that I was supposed to be building in it for backed out at the last minute. I think I might end up taking it off the market and doing something epic with it. Like that I can take my time with it and still have my current gamer to use. Has anyone done reversed ATX in one of these before? Hhmmm I wonder


----------



## kungfuslug

Another update, Im on fire today< so had a spare 140mm Coolmaster fan Lying around.


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> You guys are starting to make me regret retiring my Scout. I still have it though cause the person that I was supposed to be building in it for backed out at the last minute. I think I might end up taking it off the market and doing something epic with it. Like that I can take my time with it and still have my current gamer to use. Has anyone done reversed ATX in one of these before? Hhmmm I wonder


WOW sounds like a great idea,







Do it man you know you want to.







DO the right thing.

HAHAHA

kungFu out


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> no i am not but is there any better solution for the fans withouth large mods


Here is an idea but its an out of this world mod and alot of work.
Mount a drive so it open out on the side of the case!!!


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> WOW sounds like a great idea,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it man you know you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO the right thing.
> HAHAHA
> kungFu out


Trust me I don't need that much coxing! Lol!!! I'm already taking it apart as we speak!!! I might start a build log on this one. But this is going to be a slow onging build. Well boys I guess I'm back in the clib!!














:thumb:


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Trust me I don't need that much coxing! Lol!!! I'm already taking it apart as we speak!!! I might start a build log on this one. But this is going to be a slow onging build. Well boys I guess I'm back in the clib!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Let me the first to welcome you back then.








WELCOME


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your setup, are you planing on not having anything in the bays or is there room left over for something like a card reader?
> Edit:
> Is anyone having problems with the quotes pulling in extra stuff from the last quote you did or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> GoodInk Nice Job on the 360. Just my 2 cents but I think a nice small slot loading dvd-rw would be the icing on the cake for that. Like that you can keep the front all sreened out and still have an internal optical device. All you would have to do is mount it at the top of the rad if you have enough space internally.
Click to expand...

Not mine, it's MlbrottarN's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> You guys are starting to make me regret retiring my Scout. I still have it though cause the person that I was supposed to be building in it for backed out at the last minute. I think I might end up taking it off the market and doing something epic with it. Like that I can take my time with it and still have my current gamer to use. Has anyone done reversed ATX in one of these before? Hhmmm I wonder


http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-tba-club/23940#post_15806032


----------



## chino1974

Warhardened looks insane. So I guess if I do reverse the mobo I have alot ahead of me to make it original. Hey I love a good challenge


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Warhardened looks insane. So I guess if I do reverse the mobo I have alot ahead of me to make it original. Hey I love a good challenge


Do it!


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Do it!


I'm on it looking through all my spare parts to see what I already have. The Saga Begins!


----------



## Evil262

I have a teaser shot for you all!



Currently in the process of re-making all of my covers/shrouds with some sheet metal, and the lighting will be getting an update, but for now this is how she stands.


----------



## Compgeke

I'm thinking about getting this case, and I'm curious to know if I'll be able to fit a 11" nVidia GeForce 9800 GTX+ into it? This video card seems to be a problem as the only case I do own that fits it is this unknown model Rosewill case that has broken front USB ports, no power switch, no side, etc, but it was free and my video card fit into it.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compgeke*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting this case, and I'm curious to know if I'll be able to fit a 11" nVidia GeForce 9800 GTX+ into it? This video card seems to be a problem as the only case I do own that fits it is this unknown model Rosewill case that has broken front USB ports, no power switch, no side, etc, but it was free and my video card fit into it.


took me a minute to dig through my old photos, but here you go! it's going to be tight, but it should fit.


----------



## Compgeke

Ahh, really tight, but I'm not too concerned as long as it fits, I used to have it stuck inside a HDD bay as the case was too small by quite a bit.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compgeke*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting this case, and I'm curious to know if I'll be able to fit a 11" nVidia GeForce 9800 GTX+ into it? This video card seems to be a problem as the only case I do own that fits it is this unknown model Rosewill case that has broken front USB ports, no power switch, no side, etc, but it was free and my video card fit into it.


I had a GTS 250 which is just a relabeled 9800 GTX and it fit alil tight but not a problem. I also had a GTX260 Core 216,Radeon 4870 x2 (which is a huge card!) and a 6870 and all fit no problem. So I think you would be all set with the 9800 GTX +


----------



## AliasOfMyself

So i got a shiny new Seagate drive given to me by my dad today, he knew i was having massive issues getting the cash together for a large drive, and that my Caviar blue recently decided to drop dead on me(not before i backed up my data though, i spotted the warning signs lol) the drive he gave me was brand new and sealed inside a Seagate GoFlex enclosure, i won't give you guys the specs just yet, i did a comparison between it and my Caviar black and took a screenshot of each result and thought i would share it, the Seagate outperforms my Caviar black by a fair bit in everything but access time lol!



And yet another update to my Scouts lighting setup, i won't be showing any pictures, because this particular setup will need me to record some video, with music







no more clues on that one, i'll just say it's custom made completely and i'll show it off soon..


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

I felt creative the other night and download "paint.net"
After hours and hours of tutorials i finally (at 5am) came up with a new wallpaper to suit my theme.
Whatcha think?


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> I felt creative the other night and download "paint.net"
> After hours and hours of tutorials i finally (at 5am) came up with a new wallpaper to suit my theme.
> Whatcha think?


Think that it was worth the few ours till 5am mate, nice job


----------



## kungfuslug

UPDATE
Ok, so since my last update, ive been trawling the internet and walking round aimlessly thinking my case was missing something and then BANG i think i found it.

I noticed that my GPU was getting a little hotter than i would like to have been since i got rid of the side panel that used to hold 2X 120 mm fans, so after a few scetches i came up with this template.




























Also gives me that little more room to hide those nasty cables.

SO NEED HELP AGAIN< NEED GRAFIX/EMBLEM FOR MY STEALTH CASE< CAN ANYONE DESIGN ME SOMETHING< PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE

KungFU out


----------



## Kaneda13

Time to blow the dust outa there Kungfu, probably drop a few degrees just form doing that.


----------



## cheapshots

maybe laser paint or whatever you call that onto your full side panel (not the window side)? or make a smaller one where the default 140 in on the front bottom of the case?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> I felt creative the other night and download "paint.net"
> After hours and hours of tutorials i finally (at 5am) came up with a new wallpaper to suit my theme.
> Whatcha think?


Looks like you got some skills, amazing job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> UPDATE
> Ok, so since my last update, ive been trawling the internet and walking round aimlessly thinking my case was missing something and then BANG i think i found it.
> 
> I noticed that my GPU was getting a little hotter than i would like to have been since i got rid of the side panel that used to hold 2X 120 mm fans, so after a few scetches i came up with this template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KungFU out


That looks like it will work. Are you just going to be pulling air from the front or are you going to make a hole in the bottom of the case too?


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks like you got some skills, amazing job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like it will work. Are you just going to be pulling air from the front or are you going to make a hole in the bottom of the case too?


AAARRRRR Goodink i never thought about putting a hole at the bottom lol. you causing me more work. Great idea man.

KungFu out


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks like you got some skills, amazing job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like it will work. Are you just going to be pulling air from the front or are you going to make a hole in the bottom of the case too?
> 
> 
> 
> AAARRRRR Goodink i never thought about putting a hole at the bottom lol. you causing me more work. Great idea man.
> 
> KungFu out
Click to expand...

I would try it with out the hole first, less work, less dust, and depending on the fans it might not even help any.


----------



## darkstar585

Got fed up of designing my 2nd year uni project today, so I thought Good Ink deserved a medal for how he has transformed this thread into something amazing and how he makes such an effort to answer everyone's questions.

You deserve this buddy, shame I currently don't have the facilities to make it for real.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Got fed up of designing my 2nd year uni project today, so I thought Good Ink deserved a medal for how he has transformed this thread into something amazing and how he makes such an effort to answer everyone's questions.
> You deserve this buddy, shame I currently don't have the facilities to make it for real.


I support this message.


----------



## kungfuslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> I support this message.


100% supported< that look Great.


----------



## chino1974

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Got fed up of designing my 2nd year uni project today, so I thought Good Ink deserved a medal for how he has transformed this thread into something amazing and how he makes such an effort to answer everyone's questions.
> You deserve this buddy, shame I currently don't have the facilities to make it for real.






I definitely support this message. Good Ink deserves some recognition for all his efforts. Your the man Good Ink !!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Upgra....ur, sidegrade complete









It unlocked right away at first boot up. Switched the extra cores off tho. I don't want to use them right now.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Got fed up of designing my 2nd year uni project today, so I thought Good Ink deserved a medal for how he has transformed this thread into something amazing and how he makes such an effort to answer everyone's questions.
> 
> You deserve this buddy, shame I currently don't have the facilities to make it for real.


Dude I can't tell you how much this means to me, really I can't. I have it as my wallpaper. Look up and to the left, something has changed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Got fed up of designing my 2nd year uni project today, so I thought Good Ink deserved a medal for how he has transformed this thread into something amazing and how he makes such an effort to answer everyone's questions.
> You deserve this buddy, shame I currently don't have the facilities to make it for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support this message.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuslug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> I support this message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% supported< that look Great.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Got fed up of designing my 2nd year uni project today, so I thought Good Ink deserved a medal for how he has transformed this thread into something amazing and how he makes such an effort to answer everyone's questions.
> You deserve this buddy, shame I currently don't have the facilities to make it for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely support this message. Good Ink deserves some recognition for all his efforts. Your the man Good Ink !!!
Click to expand...

Thank you + Rep to all of you, and Darkstar you would get 3, one for every start, if it would let me.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Upgra....ur, sidegrade complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It unlocked right away at first boot up. Switched the extra cores off tho. I don't want to use them right now.


Why not?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Upgra....ur, sidegrade complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It unlocked right away at first boot up. Switched the extra cores off tho. I don't want to use them right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...


















Ok. 15x is 3.0 right? So 17x is 3.8? And that's only half of my cores. The other three keep clocking down to 850mhz? This is gonna take some getting used to. Thuban is whole different animal


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Upgra....ur, sidegrade complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It unlocked right away at first boot up. Switched the extra cores off tho. I don't want to use them right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. 15x is 3.0 right? So 17x is 3.8? And that's only half of my cores. The other three keep clocking down to 850mhz? This is gonna take some getting used to. Thuban is whole different animal
Click to expand...

If it's running at 3.0 @ 15x then the base clock would be 200. So 17x200= 3.4


----------



## DireLeon2010

Oh. Ok. Gotcha. I'm not not sure if I'm liking this Turbo Core thing. The way the core speeds are bouncing up and down is wild. I might switch that off. Core temp is useless of course









This thing is running so cool now. It's gonna hit 4.0+ easy as a Quad.


----------



## Branish

Ha ha I love that picture of Clarkson. So I temporarily retired the Scout for the white 600T but don't worry she'll be back and fully functional hopefully by the end of the year. I just couldn't resist the Corsair. I'm not quite sure yet what kind of PC she'll become but it will be sexy. And grats Goodink, that medal looks great on you and is well deserved. I wish I had even a quarter of your tech knowledge. Perhaps one day.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Ha ha I love that picture of Clarkson. So I temporarily retired the Scout for the white 600T but don't worry she'll be back and fully functional hopefully by the end of the year. I just couldn't resist the Corsair. I'm not quite sure yet what kind of PC she'll become but it will be sexy. And grats Goodink, that medal looks great on you and is well deserved. I wish I had even a quarter of your tech knowledge. Perhaps one day.


Thanks, google is my friend and I suck it all up for some reason.


----------



## GoodInk

*Happy Flag Day for everyone here in the US*


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Happy Flag Day for everyone here in the US*


Have mp3s of both of those. Classic









Also....


----------



## GoodInk

I would like to take a second to say thanks to everyone in the club. You all make it easy to be the leader here. Everyone of you make this club what it is, then I just update the OP. Thanks again for making my job easy


----------



## Evil262

Another small update of whats happening-

just bought a Dremel to recut the covers/panels that are currently cardboard, out of some metal. Just waiting on some cutting disks in the post. Also have ordered a new keyboard (that CM Storm one i linked a few pages back) and some NZXT sleeved LED lighting cable.

Will start putting the finishing touches on next week.

And goodink- I have seen many owners of this club, and thus far, without a doubt you have been the best.









Photo updates soon!


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129059

Saw these at Fry's the other day for $12. Any one know if they're any good?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Another small update of whats happening-
> 
> just bought a Dremel to recut the covers/panels that are currently cardboard, out of some metal. Just waiting on some cutting disks in the post. Also have ordered a new keyboard (that CM Storm one i linked a few pages back) and some NZXT sleeved LED lighting cable.
> 
> Will start putting the finishing touches on next week.
> 
> And goodink- I have seen many owners of this club, and thus far, without a doubt you have been the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo updates soon!


Well I'm only the 3rd owner and E was the best in my book. He kept everything pretty organized when this club blew up when the club was putting up 10 pages everyday. I would have never been able to keep up with that. He also set the tone for how this club runs. Everything I do, I ask my self would E approve? SO if you think I'm the best, it's because I learned from him.

I hope you have better luck then what I had with the NZXT LEDs, mine only lasted about 6 months. Make sure you try to take some good pics, I only have 1 post so far that I'm considering putting up for Best Pic of the Month


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I would like to take a second to say thanks to everyone in the club. You all make it easy to be the leader here. Everyone of you make this club what it is, then I just update the OP. Thanks again for making my job easy


Thanks again for all you do GoodInk, glad to have a leader like you to keep this club strong!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129059
> 
> Saw these at Fry's the other day for $12. Any one know if they're any good?


Never used them myself but I have read they make a good case fan, but not that great for heat sinks and rads.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129059
> 
> Saw these at Fry's the other day for $12. Any one know if they're any good?
> 
> 
> 
> Never used them myself but I have read they make a good case fan, but not that great for heat sinks and rads.
Click to expand...

Cool. That's what I'd be using them for. To anyone that's interested in them, I did see them in green, blue and solid black in store.

Oh, and sign out front says 'Will honor internet prices.'







Took them long enough.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Well I sold my scout.

One of my earliest pics of the system....









....and one of the last ones I took. Unfortunately I didn't have my SLI setup installed here yet.









Now on to a new case. A virgin scout! I'm not upgrading my hardware at this point, so color scheme will be similar. I am planning to use some white LEDs though. As well as liquid cooling when I have the extra cash for it. Planning on fitting a 240mm rad as well as two 120mm rads inside the case to cool the CPU and 1 or 2 video cards.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Cool. That's what I'd be using them for. To anyone that's interested in them, I did see them in green, blue and solid black in store.
> Oh, and sign out front says 'Will honor internet prices.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took them long enough.


I have the red Aerocool Sharks installed in my Scout and they are great fans. They move a lot of air and the led's look great. You won't be disappointed using them. The only con is because they move so much air, depending on how dusty your place is, you'll be cleaning the filters out fairly regularly. That and buying a bunch of them gets expensive.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Well I sold my scout.
> 
> One of my earliest pics of the system....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and one of the last ones I took. Unfortunately I didn't have my SLI setup installed here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to a new case. A virgin scout! I'm not upgrading my hardware at this point, so color scheme will be similar. I am planning to use some white LEDs though. As well as liquid cooling when I have the extra cash for it. Planning on fitting a 240mm rad as well as two 120mm rads inside the case to cool the CPU and 1 or 2 video cards.


Another watercooled Scout









Why buy a new one and not just mod the one you have?


----------



## WX4SNO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129059
> Saw these at Fry's the other day for $12. Any one know if they're any good?


I have something similar in one of my storm scouts:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129056

Two of them are 140mm fans as intake and one 120mm as rear exhaust:



Awesome fans with excellent air flow and not too loud either...


----------



## Kaneda13

More proof i need a second video card, just to drive my second monitor:

(idle temps)

1 Monitor:


2 Monitors:


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> More proof i need a second video card, just to drive my second monitor:
> (idle temps)
> 1 Monitor:
> 
> 2 Monitors:


I am afraid plugging in 2 or more monitors raises the core clock on idle no matter if you have 1 card or 4.
So it wouldn't make a difference to your idle temps.

Also what are your load temps? those are the important ones to watch out for.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> I am afraid plugging in 2 or more monitors raises the core clock on idle no matter if you have 1 card or 4.
> So it wouldn't make a difference to your idle temps.
> Also what are your load temps? those are the important ones to watch out for.


i'm hitting around 65C loaded, but my thought was that would drop if i pull the second monitor off this card and stuck it on a separate card (something low powered-ish). so your saying that have 2 cards, each with 1 monitor plugged in, it's still going to up the core clock?


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> i'm hitting around 65C loaded, but my thought was that would drop if i pull the second monitor off this card and stuck it on a separate card (something low powered-ish). so your saying that have 2 cards, each with 1 monitor plugged in, it's still going to up the core clock?


Multiple monitors can only be connected on the top card as any additional cards used are only enabled when a full screen application is run.. So this would mean that adding a second card would not help your clocks at all and may also up the temperature even further at idle due to the extra heat produced.

Personally I would not worry about your idle temps, they are well under the maximum temperature of your card and are clearly not affecting your load temps... Sli would be a massive boost in your fps for gaming though but will be no benefit in any other way









Edit: Also you need the same card for Sli to work so a lower power card will not work I am afraid.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129059
> Saw these at Fry's the other day for $12. Any one know if they're any good?


I have those fans in devil red. And I must say they are the best fans I have ever used. They have even high cfm's and are still quieter than the new NZXT FZ fans. I don't think I'll use another fan type for a long time. And at $12 they're a steal. I paid $21.99 a piece for mine. So from personal experience if I were you go for it you wont regret it.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WX4SNO*
> 
> I have something similar in one of my storm scouts:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129056
> Two of them are 140mm fans as intake and one 120mm as rear exhaust:
> 
> Awesome fans with excellent air flow and not too loud either...


Your build looks killer!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Multiple monitors can only be connected on the top card as any additional cards used are only enabled when a full screen application is run.. So this would mean that adding a second card would not help your clocks at all and may also up the temperature even further at idle due to the extra heat produced.
> Personally I would not worry about your idle temps, they are well under the maximum temperature of your card and are clearly not affecting your load temps... Sli would be a massive boost in your fps for gaming though but will be no benefit in any other way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also you need the same card for Sli to work so a lower power card will not work I am afraid.


i'm not talking SLI, just simply another card.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Multiple monitors can only be connected on the top card as any additional cards used are only enabled when a full screen application is run.. So this would mean that adding a second card would not help your clocks at all and may also up the temperature even further at idle due to the extra heat produced.
> Personally I would not worry about your idle temps, they are well under the maximum temperature of your card and are clearly not affecting your load temps... Sli would be a massive boost in your fps for gaming though but will be no benefit in any other way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also you need the same card for Sli to work so a lower power card will not work I am afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not talking SLI, just simply another card.
Click to expand...

We did this are work all the time so we could run 2 monitors. The crap PC's would die and we would snag the card out of it to do it. Granted these were AGP and not PCI cards. You might end up taking a hit in fps in games running it this way, but not by much if any.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> We did this at work all the time so we could run 2 monitors. The crap PC's would die and we would snag the card out of it to do it. Granted these were AGP and not PCI cards. You might end up taking a hit in fps in games running it this way, but not by much if any.


are you referring to the potential lose of FPS due to go from 16x to 8x?


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> We did this are work all the time so we could run 2 monitors. The crap PC's would die and we would snag the card out of it to do it. Granted these were AGP and not PCI cards. You might end up taking a hit in fps in games running it this way, but not by much if any.


Problem is that neither amd or nvidia drivers would recognise the second monitor or graphics card to allow for extended desktop across the screens... So at best all you could do is have a monitor that displays the same image as first one. (tried this before and failed myself)

If you was to remove the nvidia software off of your system and just run it through windows drivers.. it may recognise the extra screen to run extended desktop.. But you would be severely crippled in gaming as your card would be poorly optimised without the proper drivers etc.

If you do get it working let me know as I have a render card sat in my desk draw that I want to but have never used.... I love gaming over work too much


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> We did this at work all the time so we could run 2 monitors. The crap PC's would die and we would snag the card out of it to do it. Granted these were AGP and not PCI cards. You might end up taking a hit in fps in games running it this way, but not by much if any.
> 
> 
> 
> are you referring to the potential lose of FPS due to go from 16x to 8x?
Click to expand...

That and when ever you add more it adds more stress too the system making it lees efficient. Kinda like the more memory sticks you add the less you can OC. Plus what darkstar585 said about drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> We did this are work all the time so we could run 2 monitors. The crap PC's would die and we would snag the card out of it to do it. Granted these were AGP and not PCI cards. You might end up taking a hit in fps in games running it this way, but not by much if any.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is that neither amd or nvidia drivers would recognise the second monitor or graphics card to allow for extended desktop across the screens... So at best all you could do is have a monitor that displays the same image as first one. (tried this before and failed myself)
> 
> If you was to remove the nvidia software off of your system and just run it through windows drivers.. it may recognise the extra screen to run extended desktop.. But you would be severely crippled in gaming as your card would be poorly optimised without the proper drivers etc.
> 
> If you do get it working let me know as I have a render card sat in my desk draw that I want to but have never used.... I love gaming over work too much
Click to expand...

After doing some reading, you can still do this with PCI at least with AMD you can. Windows will see both monitors and will run them as separate screens instead of one large screen. So when gaming you will have one screen with the game and the other with desktop, browser, media player, ect. You do have to keep then as the same brand and they have to be able to run off the same driver sets. Like you can use an old card that isn't supported any more with a newer card. But I do agree, it really isn't worth it if you can do it with one card. You'll be pulling more power over all, and your system will run hotter. I'm not 100% sure if your cards will run in power saver mode or not. The only time you really would want to go this route is if you have 2 cards that only have one out put, if they even make cards like that anymore.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That and when ever you add more it adds more stress too the system making it lees efficient. Kinda like the more memory sticks you add the less you can OC. Plus what darkstar585 said about drivers.
> After doing some reading, you can still do this with PCI at least with AMD you can. Windows will see both monitors and will run them as separate screens instead of one large screen. So when gaming you will have one screen with the game and the other with desktop, browser, media player, ect. You do have to keep then as the same brand and they have to be able to run off the same driver sets. Like you can use an old card that isn't supported any more with a newer card. But I do agree, it really isn't worth it if you can do it with one card. You'll be pulling more power over all, and your system will run hotter. I'm not 100% sure if your cards will run in power saver mode or not. The only time you really would want to go this route is if you have 2 cards that only have one out put, if they even make cards like that anymore.


well, i think it's worth a $25 test. my local Fry's has a GT 210 1GB on sale for $24.99 after MIR. I'll try to swing up there today and pick it up. if i get it today, i'll post both temps and 3dmark scores (for my main card) with and without it in, just to see.


----------



## Kaneda13

ok, drum roll please!

so i was able to pick up the card at fry's (last one btw, ordering online before you go get it FTW!). i booted up my machine, let it sit for 1 minute, then launched HW monitor, minimized that and ran 3dmark06. as soon as that finished i got my score and took a screen shot of the score and the temps. after that, i shut down the machine and installed the gt 210. again i booted up the machine, let it sit for 1 minute, launched HW monitor, minimized that and ran 3dmark06. as soon as that finished, i got my score for the second run and the temps, so here you go!

*SINGLE:*









*2 CARDS:*









so, to sum up, we are looking at a difference of 162 3dmarks (well within the variance of the test itself), and a drop in main gpu temps of 14C at load, and 15C at idle, as well as a 1C to 4C drop in cpu temps (this because the main GPU and cpu are on the same water loop). with the information in hand, i can say this is WELL worth the $25 cost of the second card. thoughts?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

a little preview of what i'm going to be doing with my case over the next few weeks, will be borrowing a friends old CM Elite whilst i get busy, expect a very different looking Scout when i'm done


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> ok, drum roll please!
> so i was able to pick up the card at fry's (last one btw, ordering online before you go get it FTW!). i booted up my machine, let it sit for 1 minute, then launched HW monitor, minimized that and ran 3dmark06. as soon as that finished i got my score and took a screen shot of the score and the temps. after that, i shut down the machine and installed the gt 210. again i booted up the machine, let it sit for 1 minute, launched HW monitor, minimized that and ran 3dmark06. as soon as that finished, i got my score for the second run and the temps, so here you go!
> *SINGLE:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2 CARDS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, to sum up, we are looking at a difference of 162 3dmarks (well within the variance of the test itself), and a drop in main gpu temps of 14C at load, and 15C at idle, as well as a 1C to 4C drop in cpu temps (this because the main GPU and cpu are on the same water loop). with the information in hand, i can say this is WELL worth the $25 cost of the second card. thoughts?


Well I am impressed as I couldn't get this to work at all with my firepro v5900 and 7970...as soon as I enabled gpu acceleration within 3ds max it would lock my system up







probably due to the differences in the cards drivers but who knows.

Have you tried running a taxing game like crysis/arma/metro 2033 on it yet? Also did you get extended desktop to Function?

Excreted from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Well I am impressed as I couldn't get this to work at all with my firepro v5900 and 7970...as soon as I enabled gpu acceleration within 3ds max it would lock my system up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably due to the differences in the cards drivers but who knows.
> Have you tried running a taxing game like crysis/arma/metro 2033 on it yet? Also did you get extended desktop to Function?
> Excreted from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I played SWTOR for about 2 hours, and had mumble, HW monitor and a parser running on the second monitor, no problems at all. i am able to slide windows from one monitor to there other without any delays or any other issues. all and all, i've very happy with the turn out.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> ok, drum roll please!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> so i was able to pick up the card at fry's (last one btw, ordering online before you go get it FTW!). i booted up my machine, let it sit for 1 minute, then launched HW monitor, minimized that and ran 3dmark06. as soon as that finished i got my score and took a screen shot of the score and the temps. after that, i shut down the machine and installed the gt 210. again i booted up the machine, let it sit for 1 minute, launched HW monitor, minimized that and ran 3dmark06. as soon as that finished, i got my score for the second run and the temps, so here you go!
> 
> *SINGLE:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2 CARDS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, to sum up, we are looking at a difference of 162 3dmarks (well within the variance of the test itself), and a drop in main gpu temps of 14C at load, and 15C at idle, as well as a 1C to 4C drop in cpu temps (this because the main GPU and cpu are on the same water loop). with the information in hand, i can say this is WELL worth the $25 cost of the second card.
> 
> 
> thoughts?


I'm glad it worked out for you, and wow I never knew a second monitor taxed the GPU that much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> a little preview of what i'm going to be doing with my case over the next few weeks, will be borrowing a friends old CM Elite whilst i get busy, expect a very different looking Scout when i'm done


Am I looking at a purple Scout here?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Well I am impressed as I couldn't get this to work at all with my firepro v5900 and 7970...as soon as I enabled gpu acceleration within 3ds max it would lock my system up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *probably due to the differences in the cards drivers* but who knows.


100% correct, the pro cards are a completely different beast.


----------



## WX4SNO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Your build looks killer!


Thanks! It was my second scout build and it came out much better than what I expected.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Am I looking at a purple Scout here?


very likely yes, but you'll have to wait and see







i'm using metallic paint too, not gloss, i've not decided what i'm going to do with the plastic parts yet(handles and front).


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm glad it worked out for you, and wow I never knew a second monitor taxed the GPU that much.
> Am I looking at a purple Scout here?
> 100% correct, the pro cards are a completely different beast.


Saints row scout


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> Saints row scout


LOL i never thought of it that way, it's the right shade of purple too







but nooo, it's going to be an AoM Scout, you'll see what i mean, a hint would be to ask you to look over to the left a little of this post and check my avatar out though


----------



## angry scout

i sold my old components so i will have new components soon and i will do build log but i will have same video card for a while


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> Saints row scout
> 
> 
> 
> LOL i never thought of it that way, it's the right shade of purple too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nooo, it's going to be an AoM Scout, you'll see what i mean, a hint would be to ask you to look over to the left a little of this post and check my avatar out though
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> i sold my old components so i will have new components soon and i will do build log but i will have same video card for a while


I can't wait to see both


----------



## angry scout

these are my components what i didint sell and i will use these on my recent build



cable routing behind hdd



front panel wires are tidy



and i replaced the stock fan with zalman fan

more coming soon


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

@ angry scout, what video card is that? Passive??


----------



## onehappyhour

Hi Scout owners. I did my first pc build and chose the Scout as my case. This build is for my 2 sons as I will probably not have a chance to use it. Here are the pictures of it. I still have a few more mods to do on it still like replace the plexi glass and install led lights.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onehappyhour*
> 
> Hi Scout owners. I did my first pc build and chose the Scout as my case. This build was for my 2 sons as I will probably not have a chance to use it. Here are the pictures of it. I still have a few more mods to do on it still like replace the plexi glass and install led lights.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Neaten up those wires a bit,run the 8pin around the back and you will be onto a real winner there!!!

Welcome to CMSSC


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onehappyhour*
> 
> Hi Scout owners. I did my first pc build and chose the Scout as my case. This build was for my 2 sons as I will probably not have a chance to use it. Here are the pictures of it. I still have a few more mods to do on it still like replace the plexi glass and install led lights.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome! IMOA the window is a must mod on this case. Are the switches for the lighting? BTW I like the CF ones







Like darkstar said clean those cables up and she will like all pretty. A little tip if you can't get the cpu pin though the top remove the top fan and you can get it through with out having to remove the MB. Don't forget to fill out the form on the OP to get added to the club listing and post the php code in your sig to pimp the club


----------



## onehappyhour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! IMOA the window is a must mod on this case. Are the switches for the lighting? BTW I like the CF ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like darkstar said clean those cables up and she will like all pretty. A little tip if you can't get the cpu pin though the top remove the top fan and you can get it through with out having to remove the MB. Don't forget to fill out the form on the OP to get added to the club listing and post the php code in your sig to pimp the club


Thanks guys for the reply. That one cable is tricky to hide. It's kinda short and I couldn't find a way to route it. I will take a look at it again. The CF switches are used for the lighting and the red is the new power on switch.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onehappyhour*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! IMOA the window is a must mod on this case. Are the switches for the lighting? BTW I like the CF ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like darkstar said clean those cables up and she will like all pretty. A little tip if you can't get the cpu pin though the top remove the top fan and you can get it through with out having to remove the MB. Don't forget to fill out the form on the OP to get added to the club listing and post the php code in your sig to pimp the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for the reply. That one cable is tricky to hide. It's kinda short and I couldn't find a way to route it. I will take a look at it again. The CF switches are used for the lighting and the red is the new power on switch.
Click to expand...

Does this help?


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> @ angry scout, what video card is that? Passive??


its asus nvidia gt440 with directcu cooling and it runs bf3 23-34fps and suprise suprise it costed 70€


----------



## howiedoit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> That does look really nice, not just the scout, but the way the picture itself has been taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats howiedoit! my scout is getting a massive overhaul tomorrow, so maybe next month for me


If you let me take the picture for you I'm sure you'll win







Any ole SLR camera on Aperture mode sitting on a tripod will produce amazing pictures. BTW I had no idea I won picture of the month, It feels great! and good motivation for everyone to keep overhauling their machines! Keep it up everyone.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howiedoit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> That does look really nice, not just the scout, but the way the picture itself has been taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats howiedoit! my scout is getting a massive overhaul tomorrow, so maybe next month for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you let me take the picture for you I'm sure you'll win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ole SLR camera on Aperture mode sitting on a tripod will produce amazing pictures. BTW I had no idea I won picture of the month, It feels great! and good motivation for everyone to keep overhauling their machines! Keep it up everyone.
Click to expand...

You deserved it and that's the idea behind BPOM.

BTW way I'm thinking of changing the name of it to Scout of the Month (SOTM) What do you all think?


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102993

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125353

Great. Now I'm looking at video cards. Somebody stop me!


----------



## Kaneda13

meh, i've runout a ideas for my machine. not sure if i wanna upgrade, or just buy something new to buy some thing new. whata you guys think? really the only gaming i do is SWTOR, and this is already overkill for that. i think i've maxed out what i've got, just feel like doing something more. i've thought about maybe upgrading my pump/res to the new XSPC D5 stuff, but that's going back to buying something new just to buy something new...


----------



## angry scout

you guys can thermal paste lead electricity


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> you guys can thermal paste lead electricity


I believe most thermal paste is non-conductive.


----------



## onehappyhour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Does this help?


Yes looking at the diagram I can reroute some of the cables better. Thanks


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102993
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125353
> 
> Great. Now I'm looking at video cards. Somebody stop me!


I wouldn't upgrade to those from what you have, its only going to be a very small increase in performance. Most games that you have troubles keeping up are not going to improve that much with those two cards. If I had to pick between them I would get the 7770. If you can save a few more bucks up go with the 7850, its a beast, but prices start at $239.99 on the egg. The problem is the 5770 was one hell of card when it came out and still can hold its own to today's cards, so if you are want a big increase in performance your going to have to pay. I know I couldn't justify paying a $140 just for about 10 FPS in some games.

5770 vs 6850
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/538?vs=539&i=372.373.375.376.378.379.381.382.384.383.387.388.390.392.394.455.398.401.458.403.404.457.456.391.426.406.424.407.422.423.409.413.412.414.415.416.417.418.419.420.421

5770 vs 7770
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/538?vs=536&i=372.373.375.376.378.379.381.382.384.383.387.388.390.392.394.455.398.401.458.403.404.457.456.391.426.406.424.407.411.410.422.423.409.413.412.414.415.416.417.418.419.420.421

5770 vs 7850
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/538?vs=549&i=372.373.375.376.378.379.381.382.384.383.387.388.390.392.394.398.401.403.404.457.456.391.426.406.424.407.411.410.422.423.409.413.412.414.415.416.417.418.419.420.421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> meh, i've runout a ideas for my machine. not sure if i wanna upgrade, or just buy something new to buy some thing new. whata you guys think? really the only gaming i do is SWTOR, and this is already overkill for that. i think i've maxed out what i've got, just feel like doing something more. i've thought about maybe upgrading my pump/res to the new XSPC D5 stuff, but that's going back to buying something new just to buy something new...


Did you ever finish putting in the LED's in the fan shroud?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> you guys can thermal paste lead electricity


Some can, AS5 does.


----------



## howiedoit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You deserved it and that's the idea behind BPOM.
> BTW way I'm thinking of changing the name of it to Scout of the Month (SOTM) What do you all think?


or BSPOM *Best Scout Picture of the Month*


----------



## angry scout

should i buy gtx 295 or is it stupid and how much better is it than gt440


----------



## Evil262

A GTX295 is still one of the most powerful cards you can buy today. It rivals GTX 580's in terms of raw power, and i'm willing to say its 5 to 10x more powerful than a GT440.

HOWEVER.

It is a dual GPU card. (two GTX 280 gpu's) therefor it is VERY power hungry, so you would need a new PSU. It is also a *Very* hot card, and the scout does not have the best thermal performance out there. Finally, it is a few generations old, and does not support DX11.

So bear all this in mind. It will be a considerable bump in power, but you have to consider both sides.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> A GTX295 is still one of the most powerful cards you can buy today. It rivals GTX 580's in terms of raw power, and i'm willing to say its 5 to 10x more powerful than a GT440.
> HOWEVER.
> It is a dual GPU card. (two GTX 280 gpu's) therefor it is VERY power hungry, so you would need a new PSU. It is also a *Very* hot card, and the scout does not have the best thermal performance out there. Finally, it is a few generations old, and does not support DX11.
> So bear all this in mind. It will be a considerable bump in power, but you have to consider both sides.


Thanks but i saw somebody with 550w powersupply running that card and if power runs out i will buy a new powersupply


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> A GTX295 is still one of the most powerful cards you can buy today. It rivals GTX 580's in terms of raw power, and i'm willing to say its 5 to 10x more powerful than a GT440.
> HOWEVER.
> It is a dual GPU card. (two GTX 280 gpu's) therefor it is VERY power hungry, so you would need a new PSU. It is also a *Very* hot card, and the scout does not have the best thermal performance out there. Finally, it is a few generations old, and does not support DX11.
> So bear all this in mind. It will be a considerable bump in power, but you have to consider both sides.


Thanks but i saw somebody with 550w powersupply running that card and if power runs out i will buy a new powersupply


----------



## Evil262

It's not the wattage that matters i'm afraid, its the amperage that the card pulls.

Unfortunately, many lower end Coolermaster PSU's just are not up to the task to high load work. But by all means try it! Do make sure you have the appropriate PCIe power cables before commiting to a purchase though.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> should i buy gtx 295 or is it stupid and how much better is it than gt440


It will perform miles better than the GT440
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> A GTX295 is still one of the most powerful cards you can buy today. It rivals GTX 580's in terms of raw power, and i'm willing to say its 5 to 10x more powerful than a GT440.
> 
> HOWEVER.
> 
> It is a dual GPU card. (two GTX 280 gpu's) therefor it is VERY power hungry, so you would need a new PSU. It is also a *Very* hot card, and the scout does not have the best thermal performance out there. Finally, it is a few generations old, and does not support DX11.
> 
> So bear all this in mind. It will be a considerable bump in power, but you have to consider both sides.


What he said


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> It's not the wattage that matters i'm afraid, its the amperage that the card pulls.
> Unfortunately, many lower end Coolermaster PSU's just are not up to the task to high load work. But by all means try it! Do make sure you have the appropriate PCIe power cables before commiting to a purchase though.


It has 2x 8pin/6pin pciexpress connectors for gpu's


----------



## angry scout

its the second edition of it what im gonna buy if i buy it its cooler and its less power needing


----------



## Evil262

Thats one of the good ones. If you can get it for a good price, go for it. How much is it?


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Thats one of the good ones. If you can get it for a good price, go for it. How much is it?


omg 100€


----------



## Evil262

Bargain!


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Bargain!


But i gotta sell my old gpu first


----------



## angry scout

please show me some mod ideas i am bored amd i got time A LOT


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> please show me some mod ideas i am bored amd i got time A LOT


Cant help with mods for the scout but i can show you my new industrial themed all in one desk that I currently designing for my new crib that I will be moving into in the end of august.

This is an early design concept...things may change including type of wood and placement of parts etc


The legs are made from tubing and joints that are commonly used for making handrails..Not sure if i will keep that idea though but on the plus side the components are very cheap!.



The left side of the desk will incorporate my rig, this will be fully watercooled (3x360 rads) and visible through the laser cut acrylic that will be inset into the surface of the desk. The right side will incorporate my marantz amplifier for my audio system, I will modify the amp so the controls will feature on the outside of the desk.


This is an exploded diagram of the current layout of the desk, this does not include the holes required for the rads, motherboard etc yet as like i said i still fine tuning the design.


Hope that has given you some inspiration to go and get creative angry scout


----------



## angry scout

amazing idea!!!!!


----------



## angry scout

i found this old powersupply and noticed this i could make it a powersupply cover and fan mount



its like dizined for it becourse it has perfect holes for 140mm fan just cut the other side and paint it black cool isint it!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> please show me some mod ideas i am bored amd i got time A LOT
> 
> 
> 
> Cant help with mods for the scout but i can show you my new industrial themed all in one desk that I currently designing for my new crib that I will be moving into in the end of august.
> 
> This is an early design concept...things may change including type of wood and placement of parts etc
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The legs are made from tubing and joints that are commonly used for making handrails..Not sure if i will keep that idea though but on the plus side the components are very cheap!.
> 
> 
> 
> The left side of the desk will incorporate my rig, this will be fully watercooled (3x360 rads) and visible through the laser cut acrylic that will be inset into the surface of the desk. The right side will incorporate my marantz amplifier for my audio system, I will modify the amp so the controls will feature on the outside of the desk.
> 
> 
> This is an exploded diagram of the current layout of the desk, this does not include the holes required for the rads, motherboard etc yet as like i said i still fine tuning the design.
> 
> 
> Hope t
> 
> 
> hat has given you some inspiration to go and get creative angry scout
Click to expand...

I love it! I hope to have enough wood working tools to do this one day. Please make a build log for it, I'd love to follow it from start to finish.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> i found this old powersupply and noticed this i could make it a powersupply cover and fan mount
> 
> 
> 
> its like dizined for it becourse it has perfect holes for 140mm fan just cut the other side and paint it black cool isint it!


Cool


----------



## angry scout

tomorrow i will start !


----------



## onehappyhour

Here's the fix I did for rerouting the 8 pin cable. The length of the power supply cable is 21 inches and the extension cable I made is 18 inches. I have routed the ps cable through the back and the extension up along the top of the case and tie wrap it to the fan mounting holes as you can see in the picture. 


The next step is to make a hard drive cover plate and a new side plexi glass window.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I love it! I hope to have enough wood working tools to do this one day. Please make a build log for it, I'd love to follow it from start to finish.


Thanks







I will make sure I create a full build log on this one! as I forgot to do one for my custom bench







just currently gathering the cash together for water cooling parts so fingers crossed I will make some progress in the next couple of months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onehappyhour*
> 
> Here's the fix I did for rerouting the 8 pin cable. The length of the power supply cable is 21 inches and the extension cable I made is 18 inches. I have routed the ps cable through the back and the extension up along the top of the case and tie wrap it to the fan mounting holes as you can see in the picture.
> 
> 
> The next step is to make a hard drive cover plate and a new side plexi glass window.


LOVE IT!!! looks much better now







I have had always had a soft spot for mATX build scouts as I tend to find they look so clean in these cases.

Here is an old photo of my AMD mATX build before I went intel...I miss AMD systems







they are so much more fun to overclock but alas they could never put out the horsepower I required for CAD rendering.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make sure I create a full build log on this one! as I forgot to do one for my custom bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just currently gathering the cash together for water cooling parts so fingers crossed I will make some progress in the next couple of months.
> LOVE IT!!! looks much better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had always had a soft spot for mATX build scouts as I tend to find they look so clean in these cases.
> Here is an old photo of my AMD mATX build before I went intel...I miss AMD systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are so much more fun to overclock but alas they could never put out the horsepower I required for CAD rendering.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here's my old mATX scout...


----------



## angry scout

i m not sure what im gonna do with the graphics cards other option is 8800gtx is that any good becource im running out of money


----------



## angry scout

i just tell you guys my options
i got 100€ for the gpu (used and if i get my old gpu sold)
his ati radeon 5770 1gb
evga gtx 295 co-op edition 1.7gb
asus gtx 460 1gb
or just buy gt8800 for 20€ and save some money to buy beast card


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> i just tell you guys my options
> i got 100€ for the gpu (used and if i get my old gpu sold)
> his ati radeon 5770 1gb
> evga gtx 295 co-op edition 1.7gb
> asus gtx 460 1gb
> or just buy gt8800 for 20€ and save some money to buy beast card


My vote is to save up and get a decent dx11 capable card as otherwise you will regret it in the long run.
Check for a second hand 5850 or 5870 as these cards are still pretty beastly even today.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Here's my old mATX scout...


I'm loving the bmx cog feet and the cable management! Amazing


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> My vote is to save up and get a decent dx11 capable card as otherwise you will regret it in the long run.
> Check for a second hand 5850 or 5870 as these cards are still pretty beastly even today.


thaks!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> i just tell you guys my options
> i got 100€ for the gpu (used and if i get my old gpu sold)
> his ati radeon 5770 1gb
> evga gtx 295 co-op edition 1.7gb
> asus gtx 460 1gb
> or just buy gt8800 for 20€ and save some money to buy beast card
> 
> 
> 
> My vote is to save up and get a decent dx11 capable card as otherwise you will regret it in the long run.
> Check for a second hand 5850 or 5870 as these cards are still pretty beastly even today.
Click to expand...

I second that, I have a 5870 and it still is rocking 90% of everything at max.


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Some can, AS5 does.


They claim it doesn't, but I think I broke my CPU and motherboard when I got some of it on one of my pins.


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## Branish

That was really cool!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onehappyhour*
> 
> Here's the fix I did for rerouting the 8 pin cable. The length of the power supply cable is 21 inches and the extension cable I made is 18 inches. I have routed the ps cable through the back and the extension up along the top of the case and tie wrap it to the fan mounting holes as you can see in the picture.
> The next step is to make a hard drive cover plate and a new side plexi glass window.


Looks better. Here's how I did my cable management if you're interested. It is a tough case to do a clean build in but is very rewarding once you accomplish your cable management goals. And fun too!

Note the cables at the bottom near the PSU cable management hole are the 6-pin power connectors. I ran the 8-pin EPS connector up through the CPU cut-out and the 24-pin power connector through the top cut-out. Here's the interior view:

That's the cleanest I've ever been able to accomplish with this case.


----------



## angry scout

im selling my gt 440 is 50€ good price


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> im selling my gt 440 is 50€ good price


Not a bad price but note that there are a few Galaxy GT 440 1GB models on Ebay going for $40-$50 US new and unopened. I guess it depends on which GT440 you are selling since some seem to fetch more than others. The Asus models are $100 and up. Zotacs seem to be around the $65-$80 range and Gigabytes $75 and up. The 2GB models are over $100. Note these are all brand new cards and I'm not sure if yours is new or used. These are prices I took off of Ebay which isn't really a good indication of what something is worth but still gives you an idea of what people are willing to pay.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Not a bad price but note that there are a few Galaxy GT 440 1GB models on Ebay going for $40-$50 US new and unopened. I guess it depends on which GT440 you are selling since some seem to fetch more than others. The Asus models are $100 and up. Zotacs seem to be around the $65-$80 range and Gigabytes $75 and up. The 2GB models are over $100. Note these are all brand new cards and I'm not sure if yours is new or used. These are prices I took off of Ebay which isn't really a good indication of what something is worth but still gives you an idea of what people are willing to pay.


ok but someone is asking it for 50€

is gtx 460 better or worse than the ati 5850


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> ok but someone is asking it for 50€
> is gtx 460 better or worse than the ati 5850


I'd say ask 50 euros and see if you get any bites. As for your GPU question, the 5850 is the faster card. http://www.anandtech.com/show/3809/n...the-200-king/6


----------



## onehappyhour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Looks better. Here's how I did my cable management if you're interested. It is a tough case to do a clean build in but is very rewarding once you accomplish your cable management goals. And fun too!
> 
> Note the cables at the bottom near the PSU cable management hole are the 6-pin power connectors. I ran the 8-pin EPS connector up through the CPU cut-out and the 24-pin power connector through the top cut-out. Here's the interior view:
> 
> That's the cleanest I've ever been able to accomplish with this case.


Wow thats great cable management. I'm going to try again. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onehappyhour*
> 
> Wow thats great cable management. I'm going to try again. Thanks for the help.


Thank you! Always glad to help. I must have pulled the computer apart about 5 times to get it right. The right side panel never wanted to go on after I was done. Just make sure not to have cables running over cables or the panel won't go on smoothly if at all. You might also have to pull out the front I/O panel connectors from the top hole in order to fit the 24-pin power connector through. I probably put about 4 hours into it altogether but I had never done cable management before. My 600T, on the other hand, was too easy. It almost felt like a hollow victory. Feel free to check out my photo gallery and you'll see my cable management progression. It was really cluttered my first attempt with the modular PSU as my original PSU was 100% non-modular and made managing cables a nightmare.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Thank you! Always glad to help. I must have pulled the computer apart about 5 times to get it right. The right side panel never wanted to go on after I was done. Just make sure not to have cables running over cables or the panel won't go on smoothly if at all. You might also have to pull out the front I/O panel connectors from the top hole in order to fit the 24-pin power connector through. I probably put about 4 hours into it altogether but I had never done cable management before. My 600T, on the other hand, was too easy. It almost felt like a hollow victory. Feel free to check out my photo gallery and you'll see my cable management progression. It was really cluttered my first attempt with the modular PSU as my original PSU was 100% non-modular and made managing cables a nightmare.


On my build i am using non modular psu and it taked 5h to manage those cables check my pics


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> On my build i am using non modular psu and it taked 5h to manage those cables check my pics


You did a great job.







Mine looked like something out of the movie "Brazil" except with cables instead of ducts.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> You did a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine looked like something out of the movie "Brazil" except with cables instead of ducts.


Thanks


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> On my build i am using non modular psu and it taked 5h to manage those cables check my pics
> 
> 
> 
> You did a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine looked like something out of the movie "Brazil" except with cables instead of ducts.
Click to expand...

Nice image






























For reference to one of the most fantastically bizarre films ever made.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

been running my scout with the sidepanel off a LOT lately, my cable management is a work in progress, the 750TX is a great psu, but it's cables are a total nightmare for me to manage, as it stands i have nothing but a jumbled mess hanging out the side of my case







going to rework it once i've taken it all apart so i can finish the spray job on it, hopefully i'll have the right sidepanel on when it's all done


----------



## GoodInk

Question how many people does it take to put on the back side panel of a Scout?


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Question how many people does it take to put on the back side panel of a Scout?


1 if you are on top of the side panel and slide it in place


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Question how many people does it take to put on the back side panel of a Scout?


It was two for my red alert build


----------



## Evil262

I kneel on the back side of the panel and push down on the front side, then sort of shimmy forward to get it on. LOL.

Anyway, at long last an update, and some new photos!











And with the window off...



List of changes (beware, its long!)

Sabertooth 990FX to Sabertooth Z77
Phenom 955 to i5 3570k
Kuhler 620 to CM 612S
Added Force 3 SSD with custom mounting
Cathodes out, NZXT LED's in
Changed ram to LP Vengeance (in white) to clear the cooler
Metal drive covers/ PSU cover made and in to replace the cardboard ones.

Oh, and a name change- help me decide on a new name for the girl, i want something that suggests elegance.

Anyway, that's all for now! Capt. Evil out!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> I kneel on the back side of the panel and push down on the front side, then sort of shimmy forward to get it on. LOL.
> 
> Anyway, at long last an update, and some new photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the window off...
> 
> 
> 
> List of changes (beware, its long!)
> 
> Sabertooth 990FX to Sabertooth Z77
> Phenom 955 to i5 3570k
> Kuhler 620 to CM 612S
> Added Force 3 SSD with custom mounting
> Cathodes out, NZXT LED's in
> Changed ram to LP Vengeance (in white) to clear the cooler
> Metal drive covers/ PSU cover made and in to replace the cardboard ones.
> 
> Oh, and a name change- help me decide on a new name for the girl, i want something that suggests elegance.
> 
> Anyway, that's all for now! Capt. Evil out!


Like like







Great upgrades too! I don't think elegance when I look at those pics, I feel something more like a dark calmness, kinda like the calmness before a bad storm. I think "Fallen Angle" fits it with the white on black theme you have going on, plus the TUF logo fits too. Then the whole thing of going to the dark side from AMD to Intel. Plus it fits your name, lol.


----------



## LolCakeLazors

Anyone know a good fan to put in the optical drive area of the case? I have one optical drive installed and the rest is empty space so I want to fill it with a nice fan that will cool the insides.
Any suggestions?


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> I kneel on the back side of the panel and push down on the front side, then sort of shimmy forward to get it on. LOL.
> Anyway, at long last an update, and some new photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the window off...
> 
> List of changes (beware, its long!)
> Sabertooth 990FX to Sabertooth Z77
> Phenom 955 to i5 3570k
> Kuhler 620 to CM 612S
> Added Force 3 SSD with custom mounting
> Cathodes out, NZXT LED's in
> Changed ram to LP Vengeance (in white) to clear the cooler
> Metal drive covers/ PSU cover made and in to replace the cardboard ones.
> Oh, and a name change- help me decide on a new name for the girl, i want something that suggests elegance.
> Anyway, that's all for now! Capt. Evil out!


How is the 612S cooler?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LolCakeLazors*
> 
> Anyone know a good fan to put in the optical drive area of the case? I have one optical drive installed and the rest is empty space so I want to fill it with a nice fan that will cool the insides.
> Any suggestions?


I have these and they are pretty good
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233054


----------



## LolCakeLazors

That looks really nice! Thanks.

Now to get the Xigmatek Gaia or Scythe Mugen 3.
Any thoughts?


----------



## blackhand

want to pull the trigger so bad.. im worried that my gpu wont fit. i can easily rivet out the hdd cage but im worried the 5.25 bay will get in the way >


----------



## Evil262

Lostrib, The 612S is real nice. Cools perfectly. Just did another build with one using an FX8150 and it even kept that under 50c full load on P95, so yeah... Gets my seal of approval!

Blackhand, What card are you looking at?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> want to pull the trigger so bad.. im worried that my gpu wont fit. i can easily rivet out the hdd cage but im worried the 5.25 bay will get in the way >


Measure your card, I'm guessing you are talking about your sig rig.


----------



## blackhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Measure your card, I'm guessing you are talking about your sig rig.


the card is roughly 11-12 inches.


----------



## Aryan1171

A new name huh? how about Icarus?
It's a elegant name...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Measure your card, I'm guessing you are talking about your sig rig.
> 
> 
> 
> the card is roughly 11-12 inches.
Click to expand...

Sorry but more than likely you'll need to mod the 5.25" bays too.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Sorry but more than likely you'll need to mod the 5.25" bays too.


Yea, unless you put it in a lower PCI-E slot or something


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236079&Tpk=22-236-079&nm_mc=EMC-GD062612&cm_mmc=EMC-GD062612-_-index-_-Item-_-22-236-079

Almost down to the price of my 500gb Green a couple of years ago. Now they need to sort out price ranges between models again.

Makes my head hurt seeing Greens and Blues and refurb Blacks at the same inflated prices


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236079&Tpk=22-236-079&nm_mc=EMC-GD062612&cm_mmc=EMC-GD062612-_-index-_-Item-_-22-236-079
> 
> Almost down to the price of my 500gb Green a couple of years ago. Now they need to sort out price ranges between models again.
> 
> Makes my head hurt seeing Greens and Blues and refurb Blacks at the same inflated prices


Last I read, the prices are not going to be dropping very much more for a long time. Many are saying that there is price fixing going on now that there is many only 2 companies that own all the main HDD companies.







But on a good note SSD's prices are dropping like a rock, many are below the $1/GB price mark now, and prices are expected to keep dropping.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236079&Tpk=22-236-079&nm_mc=EMC-GD062612&cm_mmc=EMC-GD062612-_-index-_-Item-_-22-236-079
> 
> Almost down to the price of my 500gb Green a couple of years ago. Now they need to sort out price ranges between models again.
> 
> Makes my head hurt seeing Greens and Blues and refurb Blacks at the same inflated prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I read, the prices are not going to be dropping very much more for a long time. Many are saying that there is price fixing going on now that there is many only 2 companies that own all the main HDD companies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on a good note SSD's prices are dropping like a rock, many are below the $1/GB price mark now, and prices are expected to keep dropping.
Click to expand...

Yeah. That's what I was thinking.







indeed!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

yeah i've been watching the prices dropping like crazy on ssd myself







but i want to finish my case first before i buy anything else hardware wise







i've seriously built on and improved the whole sound to light theme i have going on, i now have smd led's doing the same job, but oh it's nowhere near as simple, PIC programming is involved in this setup







you'll see when i upload a nice quality video in a few days or so using the mini HD cam i ordered today


----------



## angry scout

finally my mobo and processor are coming and i got my gpu sold for 50€
And i got 130€ for new


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> yeah i've been watching the prices dropping like crazy on ssd myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i want to finish my case first before i buy anything else hardware wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've seriously built on and improved the whole sound to light theme i have going on, i now have smd led's doing the same job, but oh it's nowhere near as simple, PIC programming is involved in this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'll see when i upload a nice quality video in a few days or so using the mini HD cam i ordered today


Can't wait!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> finally my mobo and processor are coming and i got my gpu sold for 50€
> And i got 130€ for new


???


----------



## angry scout

it died so i didint got the money


----------



## angry scout

i will post pics of the new build this evening and i am buying gtx460 or 560 wich one ill get i buy


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> it died so i didint got the money


It died right before you sold it, oh man, now that sucks.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It died right before you sold it, oh man, now that sucks.


You dont say!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9bNh1uJbHw&feature=player_embedded#!

Dear God!!! I thought that thing was going to eat her at first! Seriously! The bones would slow things down....I'm convinced she could fit in there tho


----------



## angry scout

soooooooooooooo niceeeeeee



good coolers



good gablemanagement



and a table pic


----------



## Kaneda13

Took the case into work today and dusted it out, so nice and clean...


----------



## angry scout

wich one gtx 560 (not TI) or gtx 460 oc both of them are asus and directcu and fps difrence is 10fps. 560 is 110€ and 460 is 70€


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> wich one gtx 560 (not TI) or gtx 460 oc both of them are asus and directcu and fps difrence is 10fps. 560 is 110€ and 460 is 70€


There isn't a big difference in performance for the most part. Here is a link to chart as I don't know what games you play
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/543?vs=542&i=372.373.375.376.378.379.381.382.384.383.387.388.390.392.394.455.398.401.458.403.404.457.456.391.426.406.424.407.411.410.422.423.409.413.412.414.415.416.417.418.419.420.421

One other thing, how old are they and were they OC'ed


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> wich one gtx 560 (not TI) or gtx 460 oc both of them are asus and directcu and fps difrence is 10fps. 560 is 110€ and 460 is 70€
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a big difference in performance for the most part. Here is a link to chart as I don't know what games you play
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/543?vs=542&i=372.373.375.376.378.379.381.382.384.383.387.388.390.392.394.455.398.401.458.403.404.457.456.391.426.406.424.407.411.410.422.423.409.413.412.414.415.416.417.418.419.420.421
> 
> One other thing, how old are they and were they OC'ed
Click to expand...

They are olmost new and no the seller said that they are not oc'd


----------



## angry scout

what if i make my fans and cpu cooler black and white would it be cool


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> You dont say!!


Man what luck.


----------



## Wabbit16

A year later and I am still rocking the Scout! Gave it a good clean the other day - boy do those filters pick up dust. Did some cable rerouting and next week my SSD should be arriving! I have had this annoying clickety-clack from my 80GB OS drive which tells me it's about to fail. Then again, it is a good 6 years old. Probably pushing my luck but if it lasts until next weekend I will be satisfied.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> wich one gtx 560 (not TI) or gtx 460 oc both of them are asus and directcu and fps difrence is 10fps. 560 is 110€ and 460 is 70€
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a big difference in performance for the most part. Here is a link to chart as I don't know what games you play
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/543?vs=542&i=372.373.375.376.378.379.381.382.384.383.387.388.390.392.394.455.398.401.458.403.404.457.456.391.426.406.424.407.411.410.422.423.409.413.412.414.415.416.417.418.419.420.421
> 
> One other thing, how old are they and were they OC'ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are olmost new and no the seller said that they are not oc'd
Click to expand...

Then I would go with the cheaper one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> I have had this annoying clickety-clack from my 80GB OS drive which tells me it's about to fail. Then again, it is a good 6 years old. Probably pushing my luck but if it lasts until next weekend I will be satisfied.










That was a good HDD


----------



## Wabbit16

GoodInk...no jokes but I still have an old 4GB Seagate from 1998 that still works!

Man I used to remember playing all sorts of games on there...Tiberian Sun, Quake II, Red Alert 1 and 2, Outwars, Interstate '76, old Gameboy Advance ROMs, even did some mock-up slideshow presentations and stuff on it! (I was only 7 at the time).

My next 'normal' drive will be a Western Digital though, as Seagate in South Africa (the rest of the world as well possibly?) have reduced their warrranties to only one year on the Barracuda series of drives. Absolutely no faith in their own products...makes me a bit scared to go Seagate again


----------



## cheapshots

Rma"d my Samsung hdd cause of smart error. Annoyed me enough. Now the replacement on they sent me after a bit might be dying.

Turned on my comp and all was fine but had to go out. So I turned it off. Came home and turned it back on. Error: can't find the location g/user/username. ***. Srsly. It's happened once before and I fiddled around with the sara plugs and it all came back. But now it seems to be f"d up.
Sigh

seems like all my stuff is there (program folder), but all my desktop/downloads/music/documents etc are gone.. sigh

EDIT: ok i did have a ultra dma crc error count problem with my external a while ago.. data kept getting corrupted.. finnaly changed the cable from the usb3 port to usb2 and that fixed it.

had a look on the drive monitor program and it looks like this drive is suffering from the same problem now.. :/


----------



## angry scout

did anybody wach the athletics european championship


----------



## Aryan1171

Damn, I'm always late with keeping my promises...
Here they are!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> GoodInk...no jokes but I still have an old 4GB Seagate from 1998 that still works!
> 
> Man I used to remember playing all sorts of games on there...Tiberian Sun, Quake II, Red Alert 1 and 2, Outwars, Interstate '76, old Gameboy Advance ROMs, even did some mock-up slideshow presentations and stuff on it! (I was only 7 at the time).
> 
> My next 'normal' drive will be a Western Digital though, as Seagate in South Africa (the rest of the world as well possibly?) have reduced their warrranties to only one year on the Barracuda series of drives. Absolutely no faith in their own products...makes me a bit scared to go Seagate again


Got a 20gb Seagate from 1999/2000 that still works. Has Win98 on it







Too bad their quality has slipped. Samsungs will too. Might as well just fully absorb them and label them Seagates.

Planning to build another rig outta my 965BE. How cheap do y'all think I can go on a AM3+ board? Or maybe I'll throw this 960T in there instead?


----------



## GoodInk

*July's Best Picture of the Month
Congratulations Evil262*


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *July's's Best Picture of the Month
> Congratulations Evil262*


that looks nice.

Who makes best budget AM3+ boards? I lean toward ASUS but things change in this....hobby?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I lean toward ASUS but things change in this....*addiction*?


Edited







. What would you say is your budget price range?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I lean toward ASUS but things change in this....*addiction*?
> 
> 
> 
> Edited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What would you say is your budget price range?
Click to expand...









Heh. Under $100.


----------



## Evil262

July's's?









Thanks General!


----------



## angry scout

does the gtx 480 fit in the scout


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> July's's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks General!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> does the gtx 480 fit in the scout


Yes they do, but this guy said it was a pain getting them in. It looks like you might have to do a little bending.



http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-tbd-club/21070#post_13455358


----------



## agentdomo

Pretty fuzzy photo as I took it with my phone but you can get the image, kinda... I covered the wires with covers that look similar to the Corsair H Series tubing. Kinda looks like a full watercooling loop. It is actually three individual closed loops. Each 680 has its own H60 mounted in the front and the 3770k @ 4.6GHz has a H80. I'll upload a better quality photo sometime soon.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentdomo*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fuzzy photo as I took it with my phone but you can get the image, kinda... I covered the wires with covers that look similar to the Corsair H Series tubing. Kinda looks like a full watercooling loop. It is actually three individual closed loops. Each 680 has its own H60 mounted in the front and the 3770k @ 4.6GHz has a H80. I'll upload a better quality photo sometime soon.


Thanks nuts


----------



## Wabbit16

I just saw the Cooler Master Storm Trooper case...oh my...I think I found my next case


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> I just saw the Cooler Master Storm Trooper case...oh my...I think I found my next case


I do have to admit they look way better in person.



BTW that one it mine


----------



## Wabbit16

How is it, GoodInk?

Me likey!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> I just saw the Cooler Master Storm Trooper case...oh my...I think I found my next case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to admit they look *even better* in person.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW that one it mine
Click to expand...

Edit for truth. They do indeed. Saw it again at Fry's a couple of weeks ago. Don't know if I can wait for Scout II to come out now


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> How is it, GoodInk?
> 
> Me likey!


IT'S BIG! I'm still waiting on parts, I'll post an update, but so far

Pros:
1. Watercooling friendly as long as you don't want push pull. You can fit a 30mm thick rad up top.
2. Very nice handle
3. I like the soft touch
4. Removable fan filters everywhere

Cons:
1. The super giant grommet for the PSU, it just looks too big for no good reason.
2. The way the bay covers fit. They stick out farther than the drives, it kinda makes them look like an after thought.
3. PSU fan hole look skinny like it will restrict air flow.

I can't complain too much, it's pretty much what I said I wanted the Scout II to be and more when CM was asking us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> I just saw the Cooler Master Storm Trooper case...oh my...I think I found my next case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to admit they look *even better* in person.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW that one it mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Edit for truth. They do indeed. Saw it again at Fry's a couple of weeks ago. Don't know if I can wait for Scout II to come out now
Click to expand...

With the way you like to upgrade, you could buy the Trooper and by the time the Scout II comes out you'll be ready for an new case, lol.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> yeah i've been watching the prices dropping like crazy on ssd myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i want to finish my case first before i buy anything else hardware wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've seriously built on and improved the whole sound to light theme i have going on, i now have smd led's doing the same job, but oh it's nowhere near as simple, PIC programming is involved in this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'll see when i upload a nice quality video in a few days or so using the mini HD cam i ordered today


Did you get it up and running yet?


----------



## Wabbit16

GI, now that you mention the gap for the PSU cables...it does look huge! Still looks like a fine case...is there any chance you can show us it next to the Scout for comparison? I checked the specs online and it really is huuuuge


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Not finished yet.. but i thought you guys should see the video i shot today












and umm yeah no video card in there.. forgot to say that my 5850 is toast and will be replaced with a 6870 next week.. a brand new one!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Happy 4th everybody! BORN IN THE USA!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> GI, now that you mention the gap for the PSU cables...it does look huge! Still looks like a fine case...is there any chance you can show us it next to the Scout for comparison? I checked the specs online and it really is huuuuge


Will do
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Not finished yet.. but i thought you guys should see the video i shot today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and umm yeah no video card in there.. forgot to say that my 5850 is toast and will be replaced with a 6870 next week.. a brand new one!


That has to be the best sound lighting I've yet to see







How does it handle gaming? Can you turn it off if you want? What are you using to for a controller? Now you need to get a G19 keyboard to go with the case


----------



## GoodInk

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY CMSSC!!!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That has to be the best sound lighting I've yet to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it handle gaming? Can you turn it off if you want? What are you using to for a controller? Now you need to get a G19 keyboard to go with the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


it handles gaming very well, and can be turned off if i want to, and the front fan ones can be left on fully(they don't change colour thou) i have two sound to light controllers in there the one that has colour changes was custom made for me by my dad, he designed and etched the pcb and so on, it was me that programmed all the colours with my PIC programmer thou







the controller for the front fan lights is the same controller i used for my cathodes when i had those, i just modified it so i could attach any 12v lights i want to it







(i think thats what you meant by controller lol)

as for a G19 keyboard, as and when i can afford it i might get one, buying a new video card so unexpectedly is going to leave me broke for a while lol, but i was thinking of modding the keyboard i have with some lights.. i still have a spare output on the controller that's attached to the front fan led's lol

i'll post some pics of the controller pcb my dad made later on, it's still a beta, he's going to make a smaller version for me at some point


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That has to be the best sound lighting I've yet to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it handle gaming? Can you turn it off if you want? What are you using to for a controller? Now you need to get a G19 keyboard to go with the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> it handles gaming very well, and can be turned off if i want to, and the front fan ones can be left on fully(they don't change colour thou) i have two sound to light controllers in there the one that has colour changes was custom made for me by my dad, he designed and etched the pcb and so on, it was me that programmed all the colours with my PIC programmer thou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the controller for the front fan lights is the same controller i used for my cathodes when i had those, i just modified it so i could attach any 12v lights i want to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i think thats what you meant by controller lol)
> 
> as for a G19 keyboard, as and when i can afford it i might get one, buying a new video card so unexpectedly is going to leave me broke for a while lol, but i was thinking of modding the keyboard i have with some lights.. i still have a spare output on the controller that's attached to the front fan led's lol
> 
> i'll post some pics of the controller pcb my dad made later on, it's still a beta, he's going to make a smaller version for me at some point
Click to expand...

That is some super modding there, + Rep


----------



## Nwanko

Will the Sapphire 7950 fit in the scout?

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1157&pid=1442&psn=&lid=1&leg=0


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko*
> 
> Will the Sapphire 7950 fit in the scout?
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1157&pid=1442&psn=&lid=1&leg=0


My Ref 7970 fit but i had to move the HDD bay closer to the front fan and trim the disk drive bay very slightly so if it is longer than the ref card I would say no I am afraid.

here is a picture for my old system for reference:



The gap in my psu cover shows how much the bay was moved as the edge used to sit near flush with the edge of the case before the mod.


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> My Ref 7970 fit but i had to move the HDD bay closer to the front fan and trim the disk drive bay very slightly so if it is longer than the ref card I would say no I am afraid.
> here is a picture for my old system for reference:
> 
> The gap in my psu cover shows how much the bay was moved as the edge used to sit near flush with the edge of the case before the mod.


Its 275mm = 10.8 inches long.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko*
> 
> Its 275mm = 10.8 inches long.


It should fit if that is including the cooler? The pcb on my card is 10.5 inches long but with the reference cooler overlapping it actually turned out to be just a fraction over 11 inches long, so hence why the mod was required.


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> It should fit if that is including the cooler? The pcb on my card is 10.5 inches long but with the reference cooler overlapping it actually turned out to be just a fraction over 11 inches long, so hence why the mod was required.


I think i'll have to mod it a little



The plastic of the cooler is a bit longer...mhm...


----------



## GoodInk

It will be close, I wouldn't buy it unless you are prepared to mod the case or card to make it fit.


----------



## Nwanko

I'll take my chances.







Just ordered it.

325€+shipping


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko*
> 
> I'll take my chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered it.
> 
> 325€+shipping


You can always remove the drive bay







Hey, more airflow anywho









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817993002

Sorry. that second link is supposed to take you to this product. But I can't get it to work. Stupid new OCN








COOLER MASTER STB-3T4-E3-GP 4-in-3 Device Module Hardisk Cage


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nwanko*
> 
> I'll take my chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered it.
> 
> 325€+shipping
> 
> 
> 
> You can always remove the drive bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, more airflow anywho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817993002
> 
> Sorry. that second link is supposed to take you to this product. But I can't get it to work. Stupid new OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COOLER MASTER STB-3T4-E3-GP 4-in-3 Device Module Hardisk Cage
Click to expand...

Unless it hit the 5.25" bays.
BTW your new avatar through me for a loop, lol.


----------



## FallenAngelBK

I may be a little late to the thread but at least I came! lol I just bought a Storm Scout because my Xaser VI (awesome case btw) was too big and cumbersome to be carrying around everywhere...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> I may be a little late to the thread but at least I came! lol I just bought a Storm Scout because my Xaser VI (awesome case btw) was too big and cumbersome to be carrying around everywhere...


Welcome and it's never too late! The Scout is still a great case. Please fill out this form to be added to the members list and don't forget the php code in your sig to pimp the club. And please post a pick of your rig









Code:



Code:


:gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Thanks, I filled out the form and I would post pictures, except I'm going to India today in a few hours and my cameras dead







I'll post em when I get back and after I mod my H50!


----------



## angry scout

i got new fans. on the front BitFenix Spectre LED Fan 140mm red
on the back and top coolermaster sicleflow`s and they are red of course and now my rig looks much better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> Thanks, I filled out the form and I would post pictures, except I'm going to India today in a few hours and my cameras dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post em when I get back and after I mod my H50!


What mod?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> Thanks, I filled out the form and I would post pictures, except I'm going to India today in a few hours and my cameras dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post em when I get back and after I mod my H50!


Sounds good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> i got new fans. on the front BitFenix Spectre LED Fan 140mm red
> on the back and top coolermaster sicleflow`s and they are red of course and now my rig looks much better!!!!!!!!!!


How do they perform? Are you going to try to connect them to the LED switch?


----------



## DireLeon2010

ASRock any good? Only one ASUS ATX under $100. Don't want Micro.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157280


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> ASRock any good? Only one ASUS ATX under $100. Don't want Micro.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157280


Most people that have their stuff are happy with what they bought.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> ASRock any good? Only one ASUS ATX under $100. Don't want Micro.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157280
> 
> 
> 
> Most people that have their stuff are happy with what they bought.
Click to expand...

I'll probably grab that or the M5A97. Someone said ASRock = ASUS? Did ASUS aquire ASRock or something?

Nevermind. Looked it up. D'oh!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> ASRock any good? Only one ASUS ATX under $100. Don't want Micro.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157280
> 
> 
> 
> Most people that have their stuff are happy with what they bought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably grab that or the M5A97. Someone said ASRock = ASUS? Did ASUS aquire ASRock or something?
> 
> Nevermind. Looked it up. D'oh!
Click to expand...

Yeah, they are Asus's budget company now. Same great hardware but with out all the extra stuff like AI, Turbo Evo, mini PCI, ect.. I have heard that they are going to brake free from Asus this year and be a stand alone company, not sure if that is true.


----------



## cheapshots

i have a asrock p67 extreme 4. im happy with it, thought lately i think some of the sata ports are a bit iffy. 2 have been corrupted or something because when files get transferred between, its not all there. not sure if to fix it u update the firmware or the sata/usb controllers?


----------



## angry scout

they perform good 70cfm and no i think the led swits is silly


----------



## Aryan1171

I've got some news,
Since I'm going to campzone in a few weeks i decided that the scout is too heavy for me to carry.
So From today on the good old Elite 430 will be entering service again:
Of course i will remain here, and will also keep updating once new things happen.
One tip: DO NOT BUY THE Aerocool qx 2000!!! It's a ****ty case!!!
And another one: the MSI 990fx p-23 seems to have some issues with the FX series of amd, caution advised.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> GI, now that you mention the gap for the PSU cables...it does look huge! Still looks like a fine case...is there any chance you can show us it next to the Scout for comparison? I checked the specs online and it really is huuuuge


Here you go, Brothers in Arms



The Scout needs a good cleaning and some hardware


----------



## DracoAlphens

Just a few quick simple questions. I am planning on replacing my bland case that, at the time, I didn't really care for. Style wise. But the the Blue LED huge fan on the side is not my color. My color has been and will always be RED.

Ok, question one: I have a MSI 760GM-E51 Mainboard. Will it fit in the CM Storm Scout case?

Question two: I am guessing it doesn't come with side fans judging from the pictures. Is it hard to mount one or two side fans on the clear window?

Question three: Since I'm practically a new comer to this. Will it be a hard transport over to the Scout from my old case?

Question four: My current power supply is 585W. I am planning on upgrading it to 800W PS. Will I have problems with a bigger PS?

Question five: This is my first case transfer ever. I've heard they are hard but again they are easy. Can someone inexperienced or has a little knowledge be able to do this?

Question six: My current rig's built in front jacks for mic and audio are how should I say...nominal at best. Sometimes it cuts my mic out. How are the audio and microphone jacks on the Storm?

Last question. Question seven: Is it a good case for a new person?

If anyone can answer my questions. I'd be greatful even if they are good, bad, or the brutal truth.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Just a few quick simple questions. I am planning on replacing my bland case that, at the time, I didn't really care for. Style wise. But the the Blue LED huge fan on the side is not my color. My color has been and will always be RED.
> 
> Ok, question one: I have a MSI 760GM-E51 Mainboard. Will it fit in the CM Storm Scout case?
> 
> Question two: I am guessing it doesn't come with side fans judging from the pictures. Is it hard to mount one or two side fans on the clear window?
> 
> Question three: Since I'm practically a new comer to this. Will it be a hard transport over to the Scout from my old case?
> 
> Question four: My current power supply is 585W. I am planning on upgrading it to 800W PS. Will I have problems with a bigger PS?
> 
> Question five: This is my first case transfer ever. I've heard they are hard but again they are easy. Can someone inexperienced or has a little knowledge be able to do this?
> 
> Question six: My current rig's built in front jacks for mic and audio are how should I say...nominal at best. Sometimes it cuts my mic out. How are the audio and microphone jacks on the Storm?
> 
> Last question. Question seven: Is it a good case for a new person?
> 
> If anyone can answer my questions. I'd be greatful even if they are good, bad, or the brutal truth.


1. Yes
2. It's easy for the bottom fan, top fan depends on your cooler. Use very low CFM fans or they will make lots of noise.
3. No harder than building it from new.
4. Not at all
5. Again it's the same as build a new rig, if you can do that you can move your hardware
6. They are great, I used mine all the time. Infact they are better than Lian Li's
7. It's a great case, make sure your GPU in under 10.5" long and you be good. Cable management is good but hard to get right, we can help with that or any other problems you run across.


----------



## DieselMonkey

[/URL]
*set up*
AMD X4 955 BE
Asus M4A89GTD PRO
2 x 2GB G.Skill Ripjaw ram
HIS 6850 1GB
700W Silverstone PSU
Antec 920 CPU Coolerhttp://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/948840/width/600/height/402/flags/


----------



## DracoAlphens

Thank you very much GoodInk. Just going to take me a while to gather all the things I need but deffently want to do away with this ugly case.


----------



## cheapshots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Just a few quick simple questions. I am planning on replacing my bland case that, at the time, I didn't really care for. Style wise. But the the Blue LED huge fan on the side is not my color. My color has been and will always be RED.
> Ok, question one: I have a MSI 760GM-E51 Mainboard. Will it fit in the CM Storm Scout case?
> Question two: I am guessing it doesn't come with side fans judging from the pictures. Is it hard to mount one or two side fans on the clear window?
> Question three: Since I'm practically a new comer to this. Will it be a hard transport over to the Scout from my old case?
> Question four: My current power supply is 585W. I am planning on upgrading it to 800W PS. Will I have problems with a bigger PS?
> Question five: This is my first case transfer ever. I've heard they are hard but again they are easy. Can someone inexperienced or has a little knowledge be able to do this?
> Question six: My current rig's built in front jacks for mic and audio are how should I say...nominal at best. Sometimes it cuts my mic out. How are the audio and microphone jacks on the Storm?
> Last question. Question seven: Is it a good case for a new person?
> If anyone can answer my questions. I'd be greatful even if they are good, bad, or the brutal truth.


2: no side fans, super easy, just need the screws. 4 per fan, u can get away with two. the holes are predilled
6: my are ok, though if i use both at once they seem to stuff the mic up or audio, cant remmeber, so i just use back. easier that way to plug headphones into my speakers and leave the mic still plugged into the back. could just be mine though


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DieselMonkey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> *set up*
> AMD X4 955 BE
> Asus M4A89GTD PRO
> 2 x 2GB G.Skill Ripjaw ram
> HIS 6850 1GB
> 700W Silverstone PSU
> Antec 920 CPU Coolerhttp://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/948840/width/600/height/402/flags/


Welcome! Nice rig what is in the top bay?

Please fill out this form to be added to the list

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDV3Um84ZXRYMDVEZXhtM3JCNUtjRHc6MQ

Add this code to your sig to pimp the club

Code:



Code:


:gunner2: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-club] The Official CM Storm Scout Club[/URL] :gunner2:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Thank you very much GoodInk. Just going to take me a while to gather all the things I need but deffently want to do away with this ugly case.


No problem, this is what the club is for


----------



## DracoAlphens

Oh just one more question. What sound card for under a hundred USD is best for a gamer?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Oh just one more question. What sound card for under a hundred USD is best for a gamer?


Well sound cards don't off load windows like they used to, unless you are using XP still. Other than that I can't really help you, I haven't looked at sound cards in a long time, onboard is pretty good these days, your better off buying good speakers over a card now.


----------



## DracoAlphens

My current build.

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 970 @ 3.5GHz per core.

HDD: Hitachi HDS 721919CLA332 ATA (1 Terobite )

Power: Orion 585W

Motherboard: MSI 760GM-E51

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium SP1

Case: Some bland generic case with a huge fan on the side.

Graphics: Radeon ATI 5770 1 Gig

Monitor: AOC 23" LED and E-Machine 19" LCD

Mouse: Razer Naga

Ram: DDR3 8G ( 4 x2g Can fit up to 1333 unclocked and 1600 clocked)

Keyboard: Razer Black Widow Ultimate


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> My current build.
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 970 @ 3.5GHz per core.
> 
> HDD: Hitachi HDS 721919CLA332 ATA (1 Terobite )
> 
> Power: Orion 585W
> 
> Motherboard: MSI 760GM-E51
> 
> OS: Windows 7 Home Premium SP1
> 
> Case: Some bland generic case with a huge fan on the side.
> 
> Graphics: Radeon ATI 5770 1 Gig
> 
> Monitor: AOC 23" LED and E-Machine 19" LCD
> 
> Mouse: Razer Naga
> 
> Ram: DDR3 8G ( 4 x2g Can fit up to 1333 unclocked and 1600 clocked)
> 
> Keyboard: Razer Black Widow Ultimate


http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations#user_rigbuilder


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> My current build.


Good midrange gaming box, welcome to the club!







What games do you play? Also, fill out your system specs in the rig section that goodink provided the link to. Then your specs appear under every post so it makes it easier for people to find them.


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> What mod?


Well originally I was going to buy a new H60 and be set, but I found an H50 on ebay for 15$








so I decided to buy that and add a reservoir and new pipes to that to make it an extremely cheap semi-decent half custom watercooling setup lol


----------



## DracoAlphens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Good midrange gaming box, welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What games do you play? Also, fill out your system specs in the rig section that goodink provided the link to. Then your specs appear under every post so it makes it easier for people to find them.


Well my usual games include World of Tanks (which for some reason since the 7.4 update and it's patch. I have been unable to set it to full screen and have been crashing when leaving battle), Star Trek Online, Eve Online, Star Wars: The Old Republic (when I can afford to play it.), Sims 3, Sins of a Solar Empire, and Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3 (when I'm bored).


----------



## cheapshots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Well my usual games include World of Tanks (which for some reason since the 7.4 update and it's patch. I have been unable to set it to full screen and have been crashing when leaving battle), Star Trek Online, Eve Online, Star Wars: The Old Republic (when I can afford to play it.), Sims 3, Sins of a Solar Empire, and Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3 (when I'm bored).


playing WoT now


----------



## FallenAngelBK

So guys I was wondering, right now I have a 430w Antec PSU with a GTS 450 (mild OC) and an i7 950 stock. lol even with the stock cooler I have installed the 950 is REALLY unstable (i.e. hits 100 on prime95 in a few minutes) but I think its due to me not taking off the thermal paste that was on the stock cooler and adding my AS5 to it (It was my first build and I was 14 lol). So I wanted to ask if my PSU could handle a 4.x ghz oc of my proc if I removed my gpu oc


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> So guys I was wondering, right now I have a 430w Antec PSU with a GTS 450 (mild OC) and an i7 950 stock. lol even with the stock cooler I have installed the 950 is REALLY unstable (i.e. hits 100 on prime95 in a few minutes) but I think its due to me not taking off the thermal paste that was on the stock cooler and adding my AS5 to it (It was my first build and I was 14 lol). So I wanted to ask if my PSU could handle a 4.x ghz oc of my proc if I removed my gpu oc


You should be fine, but I would lower the OC on the GPU before you start OC'ing. Once it's stable run one thread of Prime95 and Furmark, this pulls the most wattage out of your system. Then add in you GPU OC and run the same test. BTW what cooler did you get for your CPU? I would not try OC'ing if you didn't get one.


----------



## Aryan1171

So have I been throwed out of the club or what?
Or does it seem my posts don't reach you guys...
anyways please let me know coz i get the idea I'm being ignored:blinksmil


----------



## Evil262

For anyone playing world of tanks, I would be willing to pay for and set up a CMSSC clan, Interested?

Add me up by the way, Evil262 (surprisingly) I play mainly German tanks from T7-9 as well as a few random lower tiers


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> Well originally I was going to buy a new H60 and be set, but I found an H50 on ebay for 15$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I decided to buy that and add a reservoir and new pipes to that to make it an extremely cheap semi-decent half custom watercooling setup lol


Wow, for 15 thats a steal! Be sure to post pics when youre done!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Well my usual games include World of Tanks (which for some reason since the 7.4 update and it's patch. I have been unable to set it to full screen and have been crashing when leaving battle), Star Trek Online, Eve Online, Star Wars: The Old Republic (when I can afford to play it.), Sims 3, Sins of a Solar Empire, and Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3 (when I'm bored).


What kind of game is world of tanks anyway? Ive heard a lot of people talking about it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> So guys I was wondering, right now I have a 430w Antec PSU with a GTS 450 (mild OC) and an i7 950 stock. lol even with the stock cooler I have installed the 950 is REALLY unstable (i.e. hits 100 on prime95 in a few minutes) but I think its due to me not taking off the thermal paste that was on the stock cooler and adding my AS5 to it (It was my first build and I was 14 lol). So I wanted to ask if my PSU could handle a 4.x ghz oc of my proc if I removed my gpu oc


Yea, you should be fine, get a new cooler and apply that thermal paste though! Also, you had a 950 when you were 14?!?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> So have I been throwed out of the club or what?
> Or does it seem my posts don't reach you guys...
> anyways please let me know coz i get the idea I'm being ignored:blinksmil


hmmm...I dont know what we missed, but we would never ignore you


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> So have I been throwed out of the club or what?
> Or does it seem my posts don't reach you guys...
> anyways please let me know coz i get the idea I'm being ignored:blinksmil


Never! Well it happened on here once, but we won't go there







The last post I saw of your was about your mobile rig. I'm not sure what you want to here, but you got a nice cheap case that you don't have to worry about getting bagged up with some nice hardware inside








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> What mod?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well originally I was going to buy a new H60 and be set, but I found an H50 on ebay for *15$*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I decided to buy that and add a reservoir and new pipes to that to make it an extremely cheap semi-decent half custom watercooling setup lol
Click to expand...

Dang I missed that, way too good pass up, great buy. I Shadow Foxx said we need pics!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> For anyone playing world of tanks, I would be willing to pay for and set up a CMSSC clan, Interested?
> 
> Add me up by the way, Evil262 (surprisingly) I play mainly German tanks from T7-9 as well as a few random lower tiers


A couple questions about the game, do you need to sink that much in to it to be any good? Maybe I should ask if it's one of those free to play but a pay to win games? How much HDD space do you need for it? I just installed Max Pain 3 and that game takes up 1/4 of my SSD









BTW I haven't pimped this in awhile

Cooler Master Storm Scout Club Facebook Page
CM Storm Facebook Page
Cooler Master Storm Scout Club Steam Group


----------



## cheapshots

im playing the USA tanks.. mainly cause i started and didnt stop playing them and dont wanna go through them again haha.

its likes.. everyone is a tank.. plenty of tanks to choose from, (light, medium,heavy, tank destroyers and artillery.) then theres german, france, usa and.. umm.. some other country haha. and its usually tdm, though there is a flag which helps put some stragety in (stop them capping them or game ends etc. matches can be quick to max 10 mins.

sorry man, what did we ignore you? ask away









i think my names deserteagle1266... or cheapshots


----------



## Evil262

To Goodink:

My total install size is 10.1GB, but you want a few extra GB because the patches are normally large, as they add a lot of extra content. The game is free to play, and you can 'pay to win' but very, very few players do so because it is very expensive, and does not guarantee victory. As for having to sink time into it... No, its fun at any level, but very addicting! i have at least 100 hours on it so far. Playing with people who have experience is helpful though, as there are a lot of dynamics/variables, you cant just shoot a tank and expect to damage it as there are weak-spots individual to every tank, and angles of hits ect. all come into play.

It's honestly worth a try. Introduced a friend to it a while back and he enjoyed it a hell of a lot.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> hmmm...I dont know what we missed, but we would never ignore you


finally someone... then i think something just went wrong with my posts
(a few days ago about my pc)

thanks anyways!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> im playing the USA tanks.. mainly cause i started and didnt stop playing them and dont wanna go through them again haha.
> 
> its likes.. everyone is a tank.. plenty of tanks to choose from, (light, medium,heavy, tank destroyers and artillery.) then theres german, france, usa and.. umm.. some other country haha. and its usually tdm, though there is a flag which helps put some stragety in (stop them capping them or game ends etc. matches can be quick to max 10 mins.
> 
> sorry man, what did we ignore you? ask away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think my names deserteagle1266... or cheapshots


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> To Goodink:
> 
> My total install size is 10.1GB, but you want a few extra GB because the patches are normally large, as they add a lot of extra content. The game is free to play, and you can 'pay to win' but very, very few players do so because it is very expensive, and does not guarantee victory. As for having to sink time into it... No, its fun at any level, but very addicting! i have at least 100 hours on it so far. Playing with people who have experience is helpful though, as there are a lot of dynamics/variables, you cant just shoot a tank and expect to damage it as there are weak-spots individual to every tank, and angles of hits ect. all come into play.
> 
> It's honestly worth a try. Introduced a friend to it a while back and he enjoyed it a hell of a lot.


I'll download it, its free so I guess I can't go wrong with that, I'll post once I'm set up.

invite code? does this give you guys in game money?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

@GoodInk, do tell us what you think of Max Payne 3!


----------



## cheapshots

no i dont think it gives u any money.. i think









you dont need it on your ssd, runs good enough without it.. im just running it off a normal hdd. unless u only have a ssd.

ive got Max payne 3. its alright. bullet time is always fun, and the story goes for a fair bit. honestly cant remember much of it


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> @GoodInk, do tell us what you think of Max Payne 3!


I have only played about an hour so far. I'll say this, I'm glad I got it on sale, it has a GTA feel to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> no i dont think it gives u any money.. i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont need it on your ssd, runs good enough without it.. im just running it off a normal hdd. unless u only have a ssd.
> 
> ive got Max payne 3. its alright. bullet time is always fun, and the story goes for a fair bit. honestly cant remember much of it


Right now that is all I have.


----------



## GoodInk

OK, my user name is GoodInk


----------



## Evil262

I'll add you know









Edit: Just realized you guys are on the US server, Can't add you!


----------



## DracoAlphens

The game does have alot of dynamics and such that can be learned via youtube. Seen a couple of videos featuring some tanks with hit boxes where it does more damage.
The other fraction is Russian which is considered by all of my clan that I am in to be the fast easy noob fraction has it is a russian biased game. All russian tanks have been upgraded in someway while other fraction's tanks have been degraded. It is not a realistic simulator but more plainly an acrade version of tanks from WWII to the Korean War era. Most tanks you'll see on World of Tanks are concept tanks or prototype tanks that never been mass produced or even left the drawing board. I maninly play German, USA, and French tanks. I have dived into the Russian tanks but found them to be below par to what I want.

The game gives you credits (which is called silver) and experience (crew levels up as you play and experience is awarded to you for researching new guns, tracks, turrets [if applicable], engine [some tanks have two engines such as the Ferdinand], and radios. You can also equip items to your tank such as a gun rammer, binocs, coated optics, camo-net, etc etc to improve your tank or to increase your tanks weaknesses to certain areas like ammo rack and treads. You can purchase Gold to give you premium. I highly suggest you obtain premium status when you can. It gives you an increase of %50 more silver and exp per battle. You can also increase the barrecks for crew and slots for more tanks with gold. You can also convert experience on tanks that you have researched into every thing with gold. NEVER convert Gold to Silver. You are wasting money. If you are interested in buying a premium tank. Beware, You will want a Tier VIII Heavy Premium tank like the T34, Lowe, or the JagdTiger 8.8cm Pak 43. Avoid the KV-5 as it is rated the lowest for the money grinding premium tanks.

My advice to those thinking about playing, have been playing, or just starting off playing World of Tanks is to stick to a fraction (USA, USSR, Germany, France, and soon to come is the British and possibly Japanesse) and pick two tanks on the Tech Tree to aim for. I, myself, have almost every single German tank elited out, currently playing, or have unlocked already. If you are planing on playing SPG (Commenly called Arty), beware. Low level SPG tanks are weak and usually go into two to three tiers higher then their actual tier. After tier V SPG, it does get a little fun as you have a much larger gun and can reach all over the map. SPG is not an easy class to play as you have to watch where you shoot. Estimate the travel time for the round and estimate where to shoot if the aiming circle (Howitzer mode consist of dots instead of a solid sphere). SPG are to sit back and lob shells at tanks. Tank Destroyers usually sit a few meters (if not a more) behind heavy/medium tanks. They have strong frontal armor but weaker side and rear armor. The grind for the JagdTiger (Tier IX) and soon to be JagdE-100 (Update 7.5) is worth it but if you want a TD that has a basically indestructable frontal armor would be the american T95. Slow and heavy but in the right hands and position can be a tank that wins the match.

I just wish the Russian Devs would stop nerfing every tank but theirs. Being biased will eventually bit you in the ass. Overall I've played WoT since beta. I will continue to play WoT even as the russian devs continue to bring in bull**** crap. But the British line that is soon to come out in either update 7.5 or 7.6 will be interesting. Looking forward to playing the Crusader.


----------



## DieselMonkey

its a fan controller , not sure what brand .


----------



## DieselMonkey

there is a fan controller in the 1st bay.


----------



## Nwanko

Bad news....got the card Sapphire 7950 3gb Dual-X,have to cut it up


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko*
> 
> Bad news....got the card Sapphire 7950 3gb Dual-X,have to cut it up


Is it hitting the 5.25" bays?


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko*
> 
> Bad news....got the card Sapphire 7950 3gb Dual-X,have to cut it up


Hitting the HDD cage. Have to cut out a piece just to fit it in or the whole hdd cage if i wanted to run CF in the future.


----------



## cheapshots

just remembered in max payne 3 the most annoying little pain haha. each time u kinda move to a new section (small cutscene movement say through a new room etc.. youl lrevert back to your default pistol.. so you might be dual weilding.. go through door.. pistol in hand.. rechange back..
i know it sounds small, though it was so annoying... haha


----------



## Aryan1171

I've noticed the Corsair H40 has a hard time keeping the AMD FX-8120 cool, even with a push/pull config.
It might also be the case, at the moment I'm using a Elite 430, anyone bad experiences with this case?
Two more things:

-Anyone on why speedfan doesn't work properly? (like changing the fan-speeds doesn't result in anything.)

-Mosfets are getting really hot; as in you can't touch the back of the mobo for more than a second. Is this normal for the Asrock 970 extreme3
or should I invest in even more cooling?

Front-intake: 80 mm zalman fan
Back-exhaust: 2x coolermaster scout fan (120 mm)
Top-exhausts: none
Side window: Cooler Master megaflow 200

Core temp reads a average temp of 35 degrees.
min. 26 degrees
max. 47 degrees

Alvast bedankt, as they say in the Netherlands


----------



## Nwanko

Me again.

Finally finished,card in place,cable management done,card working perfect..soo far on 1100/1500 1.075V.









Here are some picture of the mod. Sorry for the bad quality (5 year old sony cybershot)

http://imageshack.us/g/4/dsc08317v.jpg/

Still needs a cleaning but i'm not worried. Al long i gets the job done.

Tell me what you think.

See ya later


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> I've noticed the Corsair H40 has a hard time keeping the AMD FX-8120 cool, even with a push/pull config.
> It might also be the case, at the moment I'm using a Elite 430, anyone bad experiences with this case?
> Two more things:
> 
> -Anyone on why speedfan doesn't work properly? (like changing the fan-speeds doesn't result in anything.)
> 
> -Mosfets are getting really hot; as in you can't touch the back of the mobo for more than a second. Is this normal for the Asrock 970 extreme3
> or should I invest in even more cooling?
> 
> Front-intake: 80 mm zalman fan
> Back-exhaust: 2x coolermaster scout fan (120 mm)
> Top-exhausts: none
> Side window: Cooler Master megaflow 200
> 
> Core temp reads a average temp of 35 degrees.
> min. 26 degrees
> max. 47 degrees
> 
> Alvast bedankt, as they say in the Netherlands


I've never had any luck with speedfan, Asus motherboards never seem to work for me. As for the MB I have don't know much about it. How do the heat sinks feel? If they are not warm then I would guess they are not making good contact. Your CPU temps seem OK, I know 47 is a little high but still in spec. You may want to get better fans for the H40, the Scout's case fans are not good at all on a rad. They are low pressure low CFM fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko*
> 
> Me again.
> 
> Finally finished,card in place,cable management done,card working perfect..soo far on 1100/1500 1.075V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some picture of the mod. Sorry for the bad quality (5 year old sony cybershot)
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/4/dsc08317v.jpg/
> 
> Still needs a cleaning but i'm not worried. Al long i gets the job done.
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> See ya later




Great mod, I think this pic shows off the mod the best.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko*
> 
> Me again.
> Finally finished,card in place,cable management done,card working perfect..soo far on 1100/1500 1.075V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some picture of the mod. Sorry for the bad quality (5 year old sony cybershot)
> http://imageshack.us/g/4/dsc08317v.jpg/
> Still needs a cleaning but i'm not worried. Al long i gets the job done.
> Tell me what you think.
> See ya later


the cage looks awesome man!


----------



## GoodInk

I have to say World of Tanks is pretty good. A little long between games some time, aka you were dumb and got your self killed right off the bat, lol.


----------



## Evil262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I have to say World of Tanks is pretty good. A little long between games some time, aka you were dumb and got your self killed right off the bat, lol.


This is why we suggest going down two paths on the tree at the same time, You always have anothe rtank to play while the other one is waiting in battle


----------



## angry scout

what is the easyest way to cut the front fan bezel


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> what is the easyest way to cut the front fan bezel


with scissors,


----------



## angry scout

not the thin one but the thigh metal


----------



## DracoAlphens

Word of advice there GI. The higher tiers you get into. The more money they suck from your wins/wallet. Keep at least two or three tier 4 or 5 tanks around for money grinding if your not getting a Tier 8 premium tank.


----------



## cheapshots

yeah i find having one of each tank, so say your medium tank dies, ill play my tank destroyer, or spg, or last resourt. my m3 stuart haha.

i tried cutting the honeycomb with plieers.. just a tad too hard. i need an electric saw thing. like a dremel or something but i dont have one.. maybe get a saw drill bit attachment to put in a drill? will eventually cut the front back and top mesh


----------



## GoodInk

Spoiler: World of Tanks!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I have to say World of Tanks is pretty good. A little long between games some time, aka you were dumb and got your self killed right off the bat, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we suggest going down two paths on the tree at the same time, You always have anothe rtank to play while the other one is waiting in battle
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Word of advice there GI. The higher tiers you get into. The more money they suck from your wins/wallet. Keep at least two or three tier 4 or 5 tanks around for money grinding if your not getting a Tier 8 premium tank.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> yeah i find having one of each tank, so say your medium tank dies, ill play my tank destroyer, or spg, or last resourt. my m3 stuart haha.
> 
> i tried cutting the honeycomb with plieers.. just a tad too hard. i need an electric saw thing. like a dremel or something but i dont have one.. maybe get a saw drill bit attachment to put in a drill? will eventually cut the front back and top mesh






I feel like such a noob, lol. I still only have tier 1 tanks. So you guys are saying you can have tanks waiting to go in to battle while you play, do you do this by having the game running twice, or is there a way to do this in game?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> not the thin one but the thigh metal


Dremel gets my vote, what are you up to?


----------



## cheapshots

say u have 4 tanks in your garage by default. u play ur USA one and die.. press esc, choose your german one and battle. etc

you physically can only be in one battle at a time, although ur tanks are locked if they are destroyed in battle untill its over.

if you do the tut, u get a m3 stuart. and rememberr to upgrade ur tank parts.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> say u have 4 tanks in your garage by default. u play ur USA one and die.. press esc, choose your german one and battle. etc
> 
> you physically can only be in one battle at a time, although ur tanks are locked if they are destroyed in battle untill its over.
> 
> if you do the tut, u get a m3 stuart. and rememberr to upgrade ur tank parts.


OK, I was thinking if I went back to the garage I would be quitting the game and not get credit.


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko*
> 
> Me again.
> Finally finished,card in place,cable management done,card working perfect..soo far on 1100/1500 1.075V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some picture of the mod. Sorry for the bad quality (5 year old sony cybershot)
> http://imageshack.us/g/4/dsc08317v.jpg/
> Still needs a cleaning but i'm not worried. Al long i gets the job done.
> Tell me what you think.
> See ya later


Nice work mate i like.
I would just make sure those edges are rounded off or not too sharp.......dont want to cut yourself.


----------



## DracoAlphens

Ok my Motherboard can only go up to DDR3 1333 with a 1600 version if I overclock my Motherboard which I'm not going to do. Which brand do you recomend for DDR3 at 13xx?

Ok I found on Newegg.com. G.Skill RipjawRipjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9Q-16GBRL. It's at a great price of under $90. I also found a GC just nicking the $299.99 price. It has two DVI ports which makes me happy as I run a two monitor set up. I do plan on getting the Cool Master Storm Scout and two more 120mm Red LED fans to fit on the window side of the case. All and all..it will probably end up costing me roughly around $500. (Round off each product to the nearest cent. So $299.99 would round off to $300. Etc etc. Then adding tax to it. Hopefully won't go over $500. Will probably take me a month of saving to get everything at once.)

I knew the GC would be costly. I went with a XFX Core Edition FX-787A-CNFC Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card. It's 300 but will be worth it in the end.

Now if I wanted a sound card...will probably end up getting one later anyways. Won't worry about that till after I get everything set up. Will probably end up either giving my old case, ram, and GC to my brother once he gets his PC. Well not the case. If his comes with 4G's of ram. He'll have my 8G's of ram for his use and anything is better than stock GC.


----------



## cheapshots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> OK, I was thinking if I went back to the garage I would be quitting the game and not get credit.


yeah thats incorrect







as soon as u die you dont have to watch the rest. when u get back to the tank selection screen u will see the posts of exp and money gained on the bottom right.
so u can die, quit and choose another tank, die and keep doing that.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Ok my Motherboard can only go up to DDR3 1333 with a 1600 version if I overclock my Motherboard which I'm not going to do. Which brand do you recomend for DDR3 at 13xx?
> 
> Ok I found on Newegg.com. G.Skill RipjawRipjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9Q-16GBRL. It's at a great price of under $90. I also found a GC just nicking the $299.99 price. It has two DVI ports which makes me happy as I run a two monitor set up. I do plan on getting the Cool Master Storm Scout and two more 120mm Red LED fans to fit on the window side of the case. All and all..it will probably end up costing me roughly around $500. (Round off each product to the nearest cent. So $299.99 would round off to $300. Etc etc. Then adding tax to it. Hopefully won't go over $500. Will probably take me a month of saving to get everything at once.)
> 
> I knew the GC would be costly. I went with a XFX Core Edition FX-787A-CNFC Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card. It's 300 but will be worth it in the end.
> 
> Now if I wanted a sound card...will probably end up getting one later anyways. Won't worry about that till after I get everything set up. Will probably end up either giving my old case, ram, and GC to my brother once he gets his PC. Well not the case. If his comes with 4G's of ram. He'll have my 8G's of ram for his use and anything is better than stock GC.


I have had nothing but good luck with G. Skills. The 7870 is a beast of a card for $300, I think the next card up would be a GTX 670 for $400.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> OK, I was thinking if I went back to the garage I would be quitting the game and not get credit.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats incorrect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as u die you dont have to watch the rest. when u get back to the tank selection screen u will see the posts of exp and money gained on the bottom right.
> so u can die, quit and choose another tank, die and keep doing that.
Click to expand...

Good to know, this will make the game 100% better


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Ok my Motherboard can only go up to DDR3 1333 with a 1600 version if I overclock my Motherboard which I'm not going to do. Which brand do you recomend for DDR3 at 13xx?
> Ok I found on Newegg.com. G.Skill RipjawRipjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9Q-16GBRL. It's at a great price of under $90. I also found a GC just nicking the $299.99 price. It has two DVI ports which makes me happy as I run a two monitor set up. I do plan on getting the Cool Master Storm Scout and two more 120mm Red LED fans to fit on the window side of the case. All and all..it will probably end up costing me roughly around $500. (Round off each product to the nearest cent. So $299.99 would round off to $300. Etc etc. Then adding tax to it. Hopefully won't go over $500. Will probably take me a month of saving to get everything at once.)
> I knew the GC would be costly. I went with a XFX Core Edition FX-787A-CNFC Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card. It's 300 but will be worth it in the end.
> Now if I wanted a sound card...will probably end up getting one later anyways. Won't worry about that till after I get everything set up. Will probably end up either giving my old case, ram, and GC to my brother once he gets his PC. Well not the case. If his comes with 4G's of ram. He'll have my 8G's of ram for his use and anything is better than stock GC.


I love Gskill as well, but that kit is about the lowest binned ram you can get, DDR3 1333 CAS 9. If you plan to use this ram for your next build, or do any things that use a lot of ram, I would say get at least DDR3 1333 CAS8 or better yet CAS 7. Also, what do you need 16GB of ram for? Good choice on graphics card









Edit: If you do need 16gb, this is only ten dollars more for CAS 7:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231442

If you can do 2x4GB, which I would think would be fine for most:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231402
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231440

Both CAS7, i actually owned the first 2x4gb kit i linked, worked great!. And if you "only" go with 8GB of ram, you save like 50 bucks. Im sure the ram you originally linked will work just fine, but for ten bucks more, I think the futureproofing factor alone is worth it (if you do need 16gb) otherwise save 50 bucks and go with 8gb which will be perfect for gaming and multitasking for 90% of users


----------



## Wolfhound.exe

So I just realised I never took a picture of my completed build to post on this thread. So, here it is, my triple rad, dual gfx CM Storm:


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfhound.exe*
> 
> So I just realised I never took a picture of my completed build to post on this thread. So, here it is, my triple rad, dual gfx CM Storm:


That is one sweet scout! +rep. How are the temps on the 6950s with the uni blocks? Impressive!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfhound.exe*
> 
> So I just realised I never took a picture of my completed build to post on this thread. So, here it is, my triple rad, dual gfx CM Storm:


I love me a Watercooled Scout! Please fill out this short form to be added to the members list and Welcome to the CMSSC


----------



## angry scout

is there any diffrence on performance with corsair h80 and h60 i know h80 has fan controller so dont tell me that


----------



## darkstar585

H80 has a thicker rad core.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> is there any diffrence on performance with corsair h80 and h60 i know h80 has fan controller so dont tell me that


Full review can be found here


----------



## DracoAlphens

Hey um AMD is cutting it's Phenom II's...is my x4 Phenom II 970's ok or does that mean I will eventually need to replace my CPU?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Hey um AMD is cutting it's Phenom II's...is my x4 Phenom II 970's ok or does that mean I will eventually need to replace my CPU?


Please fill out your rig info, there are way too many people on here for us to remember what you are running. This link will tell you how to do it. It's kind of tuff to say if you need a CPU upgrade without knowing what you have for a GPU and RAM. Plus we also need to know what you do on your PC, if you game what types of games do you play? One easy way is to tell for gaming is to watch your GPU usage while gaming with no vsync, if it isn't getting at least 80% usage then I would say your CPU is more than likely your bottleneck. At the same time if you are happy with what you have then there is no reason to upgrade. Not knowing what you have for a MB, if you do need to upgrade your MB to upgrade your CPU, I would really look at going intel unless you need to do it on a budget that doesn't allow you to get a 1155 system. Remember you don't need a k series unless you plan on overclocking, this will save you some money.


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Wow, for 15 thats a steal! Be sure to post pics when youre done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, you should be fine, get a new cooler and apply that thermal paste though! Also, you had a 950 when you were 14?!?


Yeah lol I decided I'd check ebay before I ordered off the egg as I was going to void the warranty eventually anyway







And yeah I have the H50 but I would like to know where you guys find high purity isopropyl alcohol? lol I'm still only 15







turning 16 on the 18th in 7 days lol. But I'm in India for the next three weeks (Interning at a college) and wont have my computer for another 3 weeks









(Btw dont mind the quotes cause I have no clue how to quote inside a quote)


----------



## DracoAlphens

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4417765 I honestly have no idea to really check any of that information... I just..well opened my Catalyst Control program and checked out the performance while playing World of Tanks. It was averaging around 84% activity. If your asking for benchmarkings...I just don't know how to get that data from my pc. My pc also has one large clear blue LED fan, Possibly 200MM, on the right side of the case if your looking at it from behind and a 120mm fan on the PSU. It's mainly enclosed metal frame. Pretty generic and cheap.


----------



## FallenAngelBK

So fellow Storm Scout owners. I have officially started my upgrade train







starting of course with the scout itself. And Im curious to know which way would you guys go.

Buy an SSD now or save up for a GTX 670 and new PSU (I have a gts 450 and a psu that cant handle a 670)


----------



## cheapshots

ssds are actually pretty cheap now.

i got a crucial m4 128. was retailing at 220? got it for 160 off amazon. thought in the US its probably way cheaper.. damn u guys


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> ssds are actually pretty cheap now.
> i got a crucial m4 128. was retailing at 220? got it for 160 off amazon. thought in the US its probably way cheaper.. damn u guys


Yeah you can get 128s at about 80 on a good deal from the egg! I was looking at perhaps a corsair one, crucials have great read speeds but their writes dont seem to be all that


----------



## cheapshots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> Yeah you can get 128s at about 80 on a good deal from the egg! I was looking at perhaps a corsair one, crucials have great read speeds but their writes dont seem to be all that


80!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...
...
....
wow

...

wow....

thats cheaper than a 500/1tb hdd here...

....


----------



## FallenAngelBK

But alas. First I need a job lol, I'll try Best Buy first







It was hard enough getting 1000$ for my first build (I saved up for a few years...) Now with 3000$ of upgrade plans (about 2000 for speaker components bought over the course of the year) I really need to get one lol


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> 80!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...
> ...
> ....
> wow
> ...
> wow....
> thats cheaper than a 500/1tb hdd here...
> ....


lol theyre rare and far between but if you look hard enough you can find them







I mean 5 days ago I saw this Crucial 128 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148442 for 105!

EDIT: Adding to that this Samsung 128 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147163 was 90$ just 3 days ago lol


----------



## Kaneda13

i've been using nvidia cards for a very long time, so my knowledge of ati/amd cards is pretty thin. i'm thinking about upgrading my video card, and was wondering, does ati/amd make a card that's better than the gtx470 that card be single slot? i see a lot of the newer cards have the dvi ports stacked instead of side by side like in my gtx 470. i know i'll need to buy a new back plate, and i'll be getting a full cover water block. also, what's a good ati/amd brand? i'm very partial to evgam but again, they are only doing nivdia stuff.


----------



## FallenAngelBK

lol sorry for posting so much but in the few times I have access to a PC I try to make as much of it as possible







Im sure at least some of you have seen this http://www.cmstore-usa.com/4-in-3-device-module (sorry if the link is usa only idk?) and I think, as long as you use less than 4 HDDs it might be a good idea to install one of these and just remove the HDD cage from the case to improve airflow not only in the 5.25" bays but also where the cage is currently installed! Just an idea I thought some of you may like


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Hey peoples







i just got done installing my XFX 6870, it's sooo small! around the same size as my old 5770 and a lot smaller than the 5850 it's just replaced







here's a couple of pics(i connected the two 6 pin pci-e power connectors after i took the internal picture lol)


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Hey peoples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just got done installing my XFX 6870, it's sooo small! around the same size as my old 5770 and a lot smaller than the 5850 it's just replaced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a couple of pics(i connected the two 6 pin pci-e power connectors after i took the internal picture lol)


Aww its so cute







what I really want to see is the 670 watercooled, that thing is TINY!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> i've been using nvidia cards for a very long time, so my knowledge of ati/amd cards is pretty thin. i'm thinking about upgrading my video card, and was wondering, does ati/amd make a card that's better than the gtx470 that card be single slot? i see a lot of the newer cards have the dvi ports stacked instead of side by side like in my gtx 470. i know i'll need to buy a new back plate, and i'll be getting a full cover water block. also, what's a good ati/amd brand? i'm very partial to evgam but again, they are only doing nivdia stuff.


XFX and Gigabyte are my weapon of choice when it comes to AMD based video cards, they rock both hardware and support wise, as far as the actual card you need, i'm not really sure, it's down to personal need and what its primary use will be! hope you get something you want


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> XFX and Gigabyte are my weapon of choice when it comes to AMD based video cards, they rock both hardware and support wise, as far as the actual card you need, i'm not really sure, it's down to personal need and what its primary use will be! hope you get something you want


thanks for the info. i'm very partial to gigabyte for my motherboards (read that as exclusive), so that's a big plus for them. gaming is what i mainly do on my pc, mostly SWTOR right now, but looking forward to GW2. my concern is that i need to have access to the PCIE 1x that's directly under my PCIE 16X slot, so that card can only take 1 slot, and a lot of the new AMD cards i see are stacking the DVI ports on top of each other, so even if i put a full cover water block on my card, it would still block the PCE 1X slot, and that's the deal breaker for me.


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> thanks for the info. i'm very partial to gigabyte for my motherboards (read that as exclusive), so that's a big plus for them. gaming is what i mainly do on my pc, mostly SWTOR right now, but looking forward to GW2. my concern is that i need to have access to the PCIE 1x that's directly under my PCIE 16X slot, so that card can only take 1 slot, and a lot of the new AMD cards i see are stacking the DVI ports on top of each other, so even if i put a full cover water block on my card, it would still block the PCE 1X slot, and that's the deal breaker for me.


Ive heard of people ripping out the extra DVI ports off of a GPU simply because an aftermarket cooler didn't fit (crazy but I guess it worked lol?!) So it may be a possibility you just cut off (CLEANLY) that extra slot...? Now Im sure this isn't, and shouldn't be, the 'preffered' choice but its always a possibility!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4417765 I honestly have no idea to really check any of that information... I just..well opened my Catalyst Control program and checked out the performance while playing World of Tanks. It was averaging around 84% activity. If your asking for benchmarkings...I just don't know how to get that data from my pc. My pc also has one large clear blue LED fan, Possibly 200MM, on the right side of the case if your looking at it from behind and a 120mm fan on the PSU. It's mainly enclosed metal frame. Pretty generic and cheap.


Download Afterburner, it has a great read out for your GPU usage. You might want something more taxing than WOT's. And please fill out the you system info, I can't really help you if you don't help me help you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> So fellow Storm Scout owners. I have officially started my upgrade train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting of course with the scout itself. And Im curious to know which way would you guys go.
> 
> Buy an SSD now or save up for a GTX 670 and new PSU (I have a gts 450 and a psu that cant handle a 670)


I just bought both for my new system, SSD's are great for boot times and do cut down on loading times. But if you game alot I would get the 670, it can max out BF3 at 1080 full MSAA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Hey peoples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just got done installing my XFX 6870, it's sooo small! around the same size as my old 5770 and a lot smaller than the 5850 it's just replaced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a couple of pics(i connected the two 6 pin pci-e power connectors after i took the internal picture lol)










Are we going to be seeing that video anytime soon?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Hey peoples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just got done installing my XFX 6870, it's sooo small! around the same size as my old 5770 and a lot smaller than the 5850 it's just replaced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a couple of pics(i connected the two 6 pin pci-e power connectors after i took the internal picture lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww its so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what I really want to see is the 670 watercooled, that thing is TINY!
Click to expand...

The size doesn't matter, it's how you use it that counts. Mine will be watercooled soon, I'm hoping to get in one the first batches of WB's coming out in a week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> XFX and Gigabyte are my weapon of choice when it comes to AMD based video cards, they rock both hardware and support wise, as far as the actual card you need, i'm not really sure, it's down to personal need and what its primary use will be! hope you get something you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info. i'm very partial to gigabyte for my motherboards (read that as exclusive), so that's a big plus for them. gaming is what i mainly do on my pc, mostly SWTOR right now, but looking forward to GW2. my concern is that i need to have access to the PCIE 1x that's directly under my PCIE 16X slot, so that card can only take 1 slot, and a lot of the new AMD cards i see are stacking the DVI ports on top of each other, so even if i put a full cover water block on my card, it would still block the PCE 1X slot, and that's the deal breaker for me.
Click to expand...

I wish I could help but I'm at work suck on the slowest PC ever. I'll take a look around once I get home, but off the top of my head, I don't think anyone is making single slot cards of the newer GPU's right now.What type of slot is your second slot?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I wish I could help but I'm at work suck on the slowest PC ever. I'll take a look around once I get home, but off the top of my head, I don't think anyone is making single slot cards of the newer GPU's right now.What type of slot is your second slot?


it's my PCIE 1x to Mini PCIE adapter card for my wireless n, i'll try and get a pic of it tonight. my gtx 470 was originally a dual slot card, but i was able to buy a single slot expansion plate and with a full cover block, it's single slot now, same thing i was hoping to do with an AMD card, if possible.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I wish I could help but I'm at work suck on the slowest PC ever. I'll take a look around once I get home, but off the top of my head, I don't think anyone is making single slot cards of the newer GPU's right now.What type of slot is your second slot?
> 
> 
> 
> it's my PCIE 1x to Mini PCIE adapter card for my wireless n, i'll try and get a pic of it tonight. my gtx 470 was originally a dual slot card, but i was able to buy a single slot expansion plate and with a full cover block, it's single slot now, same thing i was hoping to do with an AMD card, if possible.
Click to expand...

That is what I was thinking, you should be able to use any PCIe slot with a PCIe x1 card.
From wiki


This means you can put a PCIe x 4 card in to a x4, x8 and x16 slot but not a x1 slot. Each time you go up in a x# the first set of pins stay the same. I have read that some MBs you may have to force the PCI lane in the bios for them to work properly.

I would try to run it in one of you other slots and is it works you can but what ever card you want


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> it's my PCIE 1x to Mini PCIE adapter card for my wireless n, i'll try and get a pic of it tonight. my gtx 470 was originally a dual slot card, but i was able to buy a single slot expansion plate and with a full cover block, it's single slot now, same thing i was hoping to do with an AMD card, if possible.


YOu could get a USB adapter for your wireless possibly, sell you other one to someone







Otherwise youre right, a lot of MAD cards have stacked DVI, so it may be hard to find one, Im not aware of any off the top of my head


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That is what I was thinking, you should be able to use any PCIe slot with a PCIe x1 card.
> From wiki
> 
> This means you can put a PCIe x 4 card in to a x4, x8 and x16 slot but not a x1 slot. Each time you go up in a x# the first set of pins stay the same. I have read that some MBs you may have to force the PCI lane in the bios for them to work properly.
> I would try to run it in one of you other slots and is it works you can but what ever card you want


here's my boards layout:

PCIE 16x/8x = GTX470
PCIE 1x = Mini PCIE to PCIE wireless N adapter
PCIE 16x/8x = GT210
PCI = Empty (is there any use for these anymore?)


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> Yeah lol I decided I'd check ebay before I ordered off the egg as I was going to void the warranty eventually anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah I have the H50 but I would like to know where you guys find high purity isopropyl alcohol? lol I'm still only 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turning 16 on the 18th in 7 days lol. But I'm in India for the next three weeks (Interning at a college) and wont have my computer for another 3 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Btw dont mind the quotes cause I have no clue how to quote inside a quote)


I just get mine at target or whatever, its not the highest purity, but anything over 70% is good, right at 70% leaves more water than I would like behind when cleaning off thermal paste etc, but I have been using it with no problems. With that being said, I dont think its too hard to find 90%+ easily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> But alas. First I need a job lol, I'll try Best Buy first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was hard enough getting 1000$ for my first build (I saved up for a few years...) Now with 3000$ of upgrade plans (about 2000 for speaker components bought over the course of the year) I really need to get one lol


2k for speaker components? Buy a car instead








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> lol sorry for posting so much but in the few times I have access to a PC I try to make as much of it as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure at least some of you have seen this http://www.cmstore-usa.com/4-in-3-device-module (sorry if the link is usa only idk?) and I think, as long as you use less than 4 HDDs it might be a good idea to install one of these and just remove the HDD cage from the case to improve airflow not only in the 5.25" bays but also where the cage is currently installed! Just an idea I thought some of you may like


Yea, take that cage out and make room for some watercooling


----------



## angry scout

i just ******* hate origin i cant re install it or uninstall it and when installing bf3 it says im not administrator and i cant install it and i just bought it there goes my money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That is what I was thinking, you should be able to use any PCIe slot with a PCIe x1 card.
> From wiki
> 
> This means you can put a PCIe x 4 card in to a x4, x8 and x16 slot but not a x1 slot. Each time you go up in a x# the first set of pins stay the same. I have read that some MBs you may have to force the PCI lane in the bios for them to work properly.
> I would try to run it in one of you other slots and is it works you can but what ever card you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my boards layout:
> 
> PCIE 16x/8x = GTX470
> PCIE 1x = Mini PCIE to PCIE wireless N adapter
> PCIE 16x/8x = GT210
> PCI = Empty (is there any use for these anymore?)
Click to expand...

I see, well I'm not 100% sure but in the past there was a hack to use a nvidia card as a cuda card with AMD GPU's. The only down side was you had to use really outdated drivers for both cards. This was a long time ago I was looking at it and things might have changed but if not you might not even be able to use the newer AMD cards. If thing have changed, you can get a usb stick like Shadow Foxx said.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I see, well I'm not 100% sure but in the past there was a hack to use a nvidia card as a cuda card with AMD GPU's. The only down side was you had to use really outdated drivers for both cards. This was a long time ago I was looking at it and things might have changed but if not you might not even be able to use the newer AMD cards. If thing have changed, you can get a usb stick like Shadow Foxx said.


i'm not worried about retaining my GT210, i just use it to drive my second monitor so my main card doesn't have to share video memory, if anything, i'd just replace it will a low power AMD card to drive the second monitor.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I see, well I'm not 100% sure but in the past there was a hack to use a nvidia card as a cuda card with AMD GPU's. The only down side was you had to use really outdated drivers for both cards. This was a long time ago I was looking at it and things might have changed but if not you might not even be able to use the newer AMD cards. If thing have changed, you can get a usb stick like Shadow Foxx said.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not worried about retaining my GT210, i just use it to drive my second monitor so my main card doesn't have to share video memory, if anything, i'd just replace it will a low power AMD card to drive the second monitor.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I remember that, sorry look at way too many PCs to keep them all straight









Out of all the single slot cards I can find on sale, you still have the most powerful one. There is a 7750 and 6850 out and they both will loss out to the 470.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Oh yeah, I remember that, sorry look at way too many PCs to keep them all straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of all the single slot cards I can find on sale, you still have the most powerful one. There is a 7750 and 6850 out and they both will loss out to the 470.


fair enough, thanks for all the input... maybe i'll upgrade my case instead of my gpu then.... hhhmmm....


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The size doesn't matter, it's how you use it that counts. Mine will be watercooled soon, I'm hoping to get in one the first batches of WB's coming out in a week.


oh i guess thats a guy thing right GI?







but yeah i agree with you, the size of the card isnt important, its what its made of that counts, and its slightly better than the 5850 from what i can see


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> fair enough, thanks for all the input... maybe i'll upgrade my case instead of my gpu then.... hhhmmm....


you are not going to kill adeptus right? it's a awesome build!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> you are not going to kill adeptus right? it's a awesome build!


much like the Adeptus Mechanicus, this "soul" may just move into another vessel, thinking maybe an FT03...


----------



## GoEz

OK I posted in the noctua thread but those guys didnt respond to my post. So I OC'd finally to 4.0 but I'm a little unhappy with my temps right now, so I am thinking about changing out my fans. I want to get the noctua NH-D14 for my heatsink and was wondering what to do about the stock fans? Is it worth changing those out to noctuas as well, say, NF-P14's for the 140mm and NF-F12 PWM for the 120mm?

The stock fans are R4's right? I compared them on newegg and there doesnt seem to be much difference in noise level/cfa but I could and probably am wrong. Can someone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The size doesn't matter, it's how you use it that counts. Mine will be watercooled soon, I'm hoping to get in one the first batches of WB's coming out in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> oh i guess thats a guy thing right GI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah i agree with you, the size of the card isnt important, its what its made of that counts, and its slightly better than the 5850 from what i can see
Click to expand...

I feel it was worth the money for the upgrade, the other thing I can't believe is how quiet the reference cards are at stock levels. I will say if you ramp that fan up under an OC, it does not stay quiet very long, you get the great jet engine inside your case sound, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Oh yeah, I remember that, sorry look at way too many PCs to keep them all straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of all the single slot cards I can find on sale, you still have the most powerful one. There is a 7750 and 6850 out and they both will loss out to the 470.
> 
> 
> 
> fair enough, thanks for all the input... maybe i'll upgrade my case instead of my gpu then.... hhhmmm....
Click to expand...

I'm not sure on how much you are wanting to spend the money, but if you do any real photo editing or video editing, you might think about upgrading the MB and CPU. At the same time you might be able to find a better PCI lay out for you, not sure if that 210 is a single slot card. I know the Asus ATX boards are coming with Wifi, not sure about the m-ATX boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> OK I posted in the noctua thread but those guys didnt respond to my post. So I OC'd finally to 4.0 but I'm a little unhappy with my temps right now, so I am thinking about changing out my fans. I want to get the noctua NH-D14 for my heatsink and was wondering what to do about the stock fans? Is it worth changing those out to noctuas as well, say, NF-P14's for the 140mm and NF-F12 PWM for the 120mm?
> 
> The stock fans are R4's right? I compared them on newegg and there doesnt seem to be much difference in noise level/cfa but I could and probably am wrong. Can someone point me in the right direction please?


The stock Scout fans are a type of R4 fan, very low RPM and CFM. CM wanted the Scout to be quiet because they didn't put a fan controller on the case. The stock fans are good for most people, but some need a little more. Most can get away from just putting a fan in the 5.25" bays. This will really help with CPU temps. If you are needing more air to your GPU's you need to replace the stock fans, or cut out the honey comb mesh on the case. This really improves are flow, to the point that it's like a fan upgrade. Other fans you might want to look at are the new Corsair fans, I have read nothing but good things about them and I think they look great too, unlike the noctua's.


----------



## DracoAlphens

Well I'll pop open the case when it's powered off and looking closer at the DDR3 Ram and such.
I also downloaded MSI Afterburner. Will run a benchmark tomorrow.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not sure on how much you are wanting to spend the money, but if you do any real photo editing or video editing, you might think about upgrading the MB and CPU. At the same time you might be able to find a better PCI lay out for you, not sure if that 210 is a single slot card. I know the Asus ATX boards are coming with Wifi, not sure about the m-ATX boards.


Since i run mainly OSX, gigabyte boards are my boards of choice. i looked at going Z68 or Z77, but i just don't think there's any need for an upgrade yet, i've just barely got this cpu over clocked, and i'm still not using it fully, and none of the newer boards offer anything i need (i don't have any usb3 nor pcie3.0).


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not sure on how much you are wanting to spend the money, but if you do any real photo editing or video editing, you might think about upgrading the MB and CPU. At the same time you might be able to find a better PCI lay out for you, not sure if that 210 is a single slot card. I know the Asus ATX boards are coming with Wifi, not sure about the m-ATX boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Since i run mainly OSX, gigabyte boards are my boards of choice. i looked at going Z68 or Z77, but i just don't think there's any need for an upgrade yet, i've just barely got this cpu over clocked, and i'm still not using it fully, and none of the newer boards offer anything i need (i don't have any usb3 nor pcie3.0).
Click to expand...

Does OSX even take advantage of all the tech on the 1155 like Intel Quick Sync? If not then I can really see not wanting to upgrade, for encoding and photo editing that is what sold me on them. I can now encode about ten 18mp RAW images in seconds compaired to about a minute. My system is using the CPU, IGP, and the GPU all at once to encode


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Does OSX even take advantage of all the tech on the 1155 like Intel Quick Sync? If not then I can really see not wanting to upgrade, for encoding and photo editing that is what sold me on them. I can now encode about ten 18mp RAW images in seconds compaired to about a minute. My system is using the CPU, IGP, and the GPU all at once to encode


Quick Sync goes live in the next version of OSX (Mountain Lion) that is rumored to be released at the end of this month. from what's I've been reading (now that you mentioned it, I'm looking at a mobo/cpu upgrade) there's not a lot of difference in the Z68 and the Z77 chipsets (other than PCIE 3). i've been looking at the GIGABYTE GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3, though I'm unsure what chip i would want to go with it. Coming from the i7 860 that i have now, i don't want to give up having 4+4 cores, but it looks like the i3 and i5 can outrun the 860, so who know....









btw, here's my current layout:


----------



## AliasOfMyself

been meaning to post this image and keep forgetting







this is the custom made sound controller that's attached to my RGB SMD leds







it has a removable and programmable PIC chip on there, already edited the program on it, my dad had it showing just red green and blue, i changed it to show the full colour spectrum







this is just a prototype, the final version is on its way to being made lol



oh and the card is literally a dummy pci, and has an old lan card back plate on it with the mic and switch for changing programs, going to modify those myself to be on the front of my case


----------



## DracoAlphens

Well here's the internals of my pc. I think my motherboard is outdated. There is only one four pin plug and that's taken by the cpu heatsink fan.
Found out my GC is a Gigabyte HD 5770 and my ram with is four x2GB sticks of PC3-10666 at 9-9-9-24 at 1.5V. This case is cheap. It's all held together by philip's head screws. The power supply isn't modular and it's mounted at the top of the tower in the back. One 200 Blud LED fan draws air from the side and a small slit under the front beazel allows air to enter from the front. The front it's self is completely plastick. If your asking benchmark scores and what specific things about my pc that's not in my rig building thingy on here. Your basically asking a drunk person to walk a straight line.
I just not that good getting around the info. I bought this rig off Ebay...I think over a year or two ago. I haven't really gotten into custom builds till I wanted to upgrade my own rig. Might be better off building one from scratch.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Does OSX even take advantage of all the tech on the 1155 like Intel Quick Sync? If not then I can really see not wanting to upgrade, for encoding and photo editing that is what sold me on them. I can now encode about ten 18mp RAW images in seconds compaired to about a minute. My system is using the CPU, IGP, and the GPU all at once to encode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Sync goes live in the next version of OSX (Mountain Lion) that is rumored to be released at the end of this month. from what's I've been reading (now that you mentioned it, I'm looking at a mobo/cpu upgrade) there's not a lot of difference in the Z68 and the Z77 chipsets (other than PCIE 3). i've been looking at the GIGABYTE GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3, though I'm unsure what chip i would want to go with it. Coming from the i7 860 that i have now, i don't want to give up having 4+4 cores, but it looks like the i3 and i5 can outrun the 860, so who know....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, here's my current layout:
Click to expand...

Why did you put the top HDD cage back in? I still love this build, there is something about a nice clean WC'ed system in a small case I just love.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> been meaning to post this image and keep forgetting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the custom made sound controller that's attached to my RGB SMD leds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has a removable and programmable PIC chip on there, already edited the program on it, my dad had it showing just red green and blue, i changed it to show the full colour spectrum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just a prototype, the final version is on its way to being made lol
> 
> 
> 
> oh and the card is literally a dummy pci, and has an old lan card back plate on it with the mic and switch for changing programs, going to modify those myself to be on the front of my case


Am I reading that right, you and your Dad are maked that PBC? I would love to know how you are doing this.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Does OSX even take advantage of all the tech on the 1155 like Intel Quick Sync? If not then I can really see not wanting to upgrade, for encoding and photo editing that is what sold me on them. I can now encode about ten 18mp RAW images in seconds compaired to about a minute. My system is using the CPU, IGP, and the GPU all at once to encode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Sync goes live in the next version of OSX (Mountain Lion) that is rumored to be released at the end of this month. from what's I've been reading (now that you mentioned it, I'm looking at a mobo/cpu upgrade) there's not a lot of difference in the Z68 and the Z77 chipsets (other than PCIE 3). i've been looking at the GIGABYTE GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3, though I'm unsure what chip i would want to go with it. Coming from the i7 860 that i have now, i don't want to give up having 4+4 cores, but it looks like the i3 and i5 can outrun the 860, so who know....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, here's my current layout:
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> been meaning to post this image and keep forgetting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the custom made sound controller that's attached to my RGB SMD leds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has a removable and programmable PIC chip on there, already edited the program on it, my dad had it showing just red green and blue, i changed it to show the full colour spectrum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just a prototype, the final version is on its way to being made lol
> 
> 
> 
> oh and the card is literally a dummy pci, and has an old lan card back plate on it with the mic and switch for changing programs, going to modify those myself to be on the front of my case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's the internals of my pc. I think my motherboard is outdated. There is only one four pin plug and that's taken by the cpu heatsink fan.
> Found out my GC is a Gigabyte HD 5770 and my ram with is four x2GB sticks of PC3-10666 at 9-9-9-24 at 1.5V. This case is cheap. It's all held together by philip's head screws. The power supply isn't modular and it's mounted at the top of the tower in the back. One 200 Blud LED fan draws air from the side and a small slit under the front beazel allows air to enter from the front. The front it's self is completely plastick. If your asking benchmark scores and what specific things about my pc that's not in my rig building thingy on here. Your basically asking a drunk person to walk a straight line.
> I just not that good getting around the info. I bought this rig off Ebay...I think over a year or two ago. I haven't really gotten into custom builds till I wanted to upgrade my own rig. Might be better off building one from scratch.


Just put in what you know, this way I don't have to keep going back and trying to find posts that you have put your components in.
Any ways is this your PSU?
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2150079
If so, the very first thing you need to do is replace that. It is a super cheap PSU and could kill your PC even if it doesn't blow. If it does blow, that thing could chatch on fire. That thing is a time bomb just waiting to go off. If you need help picking one let us know.


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


First off, that looks clean and awesome! I'm curious as to know what size tubing that is? And also, how hard was it to mod that bottom hole for the radiator?


----------



## Aryan1171

Mentioned something weird:
After replacing my pc horizontally my temps dropped about 20 degrees..
Is this normal? as you all know I'm using a H40 too cool my cpu (FX-8120)
anyways I think my temp-problem is solved now!


----------



## stratosrally

Ex-USMC 81mm Mortarman joining club:



BTW - my vote in the Scout case opinion poll took the total to 1580 votes, the same as the number of MB in each of my EVGA GTX 580 GPUs...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Mentioned something weird:
> After replacing my pc horizontally my temps dropped about 20 degrees..
> Is this normal? as you all know I'm using a H40 too cool my cpu (FX-8120)
> anyways I think my temp-problem is solved now!


You might have had an air bubble trapped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Ex-USMC 81mm Mortarman joining club:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - my vote in the Scout case opinion poll took the total to 1580 votes, the same as the number of MB in each of my EVGA GTX 580 GPUs...


Welcome! That is a lot of horse power you got packed in there, how are your temps holding up with out having a slot in between those cards? BTW put a space between the : and the text in your sig to fix the gunners


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Ex-USMC 81mm Mortarman joining club:
> 
> BTW - my vote in the Scout case opinion poll took the total to 1580 votes, the same as the number of MB in each of my EVGA GTX 580 GPUs...


that's one hell of a rig man!
really like the nos sticker!


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! That is a lot of horse power you got packed in there, how are your temps holding up with out having a slot in between those cards? BTW put a space between the : and the text in your sig to fix the gunners


My i7-920 is just fine @3.8GHz 24/7, but I am NOT overclocking my videocards







Even the extra 140mm fan in the back of the 5.25" bays and the extra 120mm laying on top of the HDDs aren't doing much.

The only thing wrong with the EVGA X58 SLI-LE mobo is that the other PCIe x8 slot is the last one. I'd need an 8 expansion-slot case to move my 2nd GPU away from the 1st and not be stuck at x4.

Eventually I'll need to move these guts into a bigger home







and get one of those 120mm SLI connectors so I can crank everything up a couple notches...

Oh - thanks for the correction, got it fixed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> that's one hell of a rig man!
> really like the nos sticker!


Thanks, man!







I have an oddball SLI GTX580 setup, I know.

The top one is a regular reference-cooler EVGA SuperClocked with no labels and the bottom one is a DS (Double-Shot) Superclocked that I got for $250 in brand-new condition back in December.

I'd prefer that they were the same exact card, but they are clocked the same and have the same amount of memory - and I could not pass up that price for the second GPU.

I drink a lot of NOS and they send you gear for codes - got a bunch of stickers and very carefully trimmed out the lettering from one and stuck it on there because if you're ugly you may as well go whole hog!

It used to be much better-looking before the second card was added - the cables were perfect and I didn't have to hide my SSD or wedge in that extra fan:


----------



## DracoAlphens

No Ghost. It's an Orion 585W. Says it on the PS but I think I am deciding on just saving up and building one from scratch. I put together a list of components on Newegg.com that I wanted and total comes out to be...a whopping $2,200 (It's actually lower but I rounded off.) I can post all the items I want to get to make my pure gaming rig. Though don't ask me how to put my rigs on the replies I do.
Sorry it took me a while to respond. When I took my pc off the power and cleaned it. Something happened and it seemed to have wiped my OS. So the OS said it wasn't genuine. Luckily I have the case it came in. Restored my OS with the Product Key and the x64 bit version of W7.

Oh I got some Afterburner data. I don't know what it all means so I'm just posting it here.

Score: X806 (22 FPS)
Submitted (anonymous mode) on July 17 2012, 12:30 am

API 3D: OpenGL 4

Graphics score: 1426 points (27 FPS)
PhysX score: 770 points (38 FPS, CPU PhysX)
Combined score: 400 points (8 FPS)

Duration: 130000 ms
Resolution: 1920 x 1080
Anti-aliasing: X0
Window mode: fullscreen

Primary renderer: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
OpenGL version: 4.2.11733 Compatibility Profile Context
Graphics drivers: 8.980.0.0 - Catalyst 12.6 6-11-2012

Number of GPUs: 1
GPU 0 - AMD Radeon HD 5770 (1002-68b8) - GPU clock: 850 MHz - Mem clock: 1200 MHz - Max GPU temp: 69 °C - Max GPU load: 99 %

CPU: AMD Phenomtm II X4 970 Processor
CPU speed: 3504 MHz
Operating System: Windows 7 64-bit Home Premium SP1


----------



## angry scout

finally i got my gt440 back from RMA. It took 2weeks to get new one


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> finally i got my gt440 back from RMA. It took 2weeks to get new one


----------



## DireLeon2010

Wrong brand, but pretty freakin cool looking.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139015

Also....




DammitIwantaTrooper!

I wonder what a pair white panels would look like on a Trooper? Or vice versa?

Anybody know when the Scout II is coming out?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Wrong brand, but pretty freakin cool looking.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139015
> 
> Also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DammitIwantaTrooper!
> 
> I wonder what a pair white panels would look like on a Trooper? Or vice versa?
> 
> Anybody know when the Scout II is coming out?


No word yet on the Scout II yet. If I had to guess, around the end of the year maybe next year. CM likes to send out samples and get feed back, it takes time but in the end they seems to get great products from it.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://content.webcollage.net/apps/cs/mini-site/newegg/module/corsair/wcpc/1334084405538?channel-product-id=N82E16811139015&enable-reporting=true&showtabs=

Cooler than I thought. $140 tho. I'd rather get A Trooper for $10 more









How about putting out some Storm cases painted like this CM?


----------



## angry scout

troloololo i was dumb that when core temp stopped monitoring i didint know what is happening so i went to the bios and didint see anything unusual so i tried to re install it and while installing it i realized that core unlocker was on sooooo hahaha olmost scared me that there was shomething wrong on the cpu


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> troloololo i was dumb that when core temp stopped monitoring i didint know what is happening so i went to the bios and didint see anything unusual so i tried to re install it and while installing it i realized that core unlocker was on sooooo hahaha olmost scared me that there was shomething wrong on the cpu


yeah, I'm also overly attached to core temp, it's as they say: the best of the best.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> troloololo i was dumb that when core temp stopped monitoring i didint know what is happening so i went to the bios and didint see anything unusual so i tried to re install it and while installing it i realized that core unlocker was on sooooo hahaha olmost scared me that there was shomething wrong on the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm also overly attached to core temp, it's as they say: the best of the best.
Click to expand...

yep


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> troloololo i was dumb that when core temp stopped monitoring i didint know what is happening so i went to the bios and didint see anything unusual so i tried to re install it and while installing it i realized that core unlocker was on sooooo hahaha olmost scared me that there was shomething wrong on the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm also overly attached to core temp, it's as they say: the best of the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep
Click to expand...

It's a must for a watercooler


----------



## FallenAngelBK

lol guys so today I turned 16







. And since this is considered a big thing I get a present right? So I asked for what any normal, responsible 16 year old asks for... A car you ask? Hell no, a Corsair GT 120Gb SSD of course!


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> lol guys so today I turned 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And since this is considered a big thing I get a present right? So I asked for what any normal, responsible 16 year old asks for... A car you ask? Hell no, a Corsair GT 120Gb SSD of course!


u rock have a nice birthday party and stuff!


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It's a must for a watercooler


indeed, most of us here do have a watercooler, so it comes in handy.
I tried a long time to work with speedfan but i'm glad to say it's a ****ty program that doesn't work at all.
I mean: come on, is my cpu (back then the core 2 duo e4500) really 267 C' ?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> lol guys so today I turned 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And since this is considered a big thing I get a present right? So I asked for what any normal, responsible 16 year old asks for... A car you ask? Hell no, a Corsair GT 120Gb SSD of course!


Happy Birthday! That's a good choice. I would have asked for Jessica Nigri myself


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> lol guys so today I turned 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And since this is considered a big thing I get a present right? So I asked for what any normal, responsible 16 year old asks for... A car you ask? Hell no, a Corsair GT 120Gb SSD of course!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## DracoAlphens

So I want to build a pure gaming rig from the ground up. So I went and surfed Newegg for components. I already put in the rig builder but don't ask me how to show it on my signiture. Besides I can't afford it right now but I'd love to have it some day... This is the list of components I searched for.

CPU: (I'm going to reuse my AMD Phenom II x4 970

Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V

Graphics Card(s): XFX FX-785A-CNFC HD 7850 x2

Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series DDR3 1333 PC3-10666 (2 x8GB)

PSU: CM Silent Pro 850W (Modular)

CPU HS: CM TPC 812

Case Fans (Additional): CM Sickleflow 120 Red LED

Optical Drive: Asus DVD Burner

Sound Card: Asus Xonar Phoebus

Hard Drives(s): WD Caviar Black 1.5TB 7200RPMS and Corsair Force Series GT 120GB SSD

Case: CM Storm Scout

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate

Cable(s): Coboc 6 foot DVI-D male-to-male connectors

Now the motherboard can support up to 32G of ram so I left 16Gs of ram out if I ever wanted to increase the ram. It's going to cost about...$1,998.03 with an additional cost of $14.57 for shipping. Grand total comes to be $2,012.60. It's going to take a long while to save up for everything.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> lol guys so today I turned 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And since this is considered a big thing I get a present right? So I asked for what any normal, responsible 16 year old asks for... A car you ask? Hell no, a Corsair GT 120Gb SSD of course!


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> lol guys so today I turned 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And since this is considered a big thing I get a present right? So I asked for what any normal, responsible 16 year old asks for... A car you ask? Hell no, a Corsair GT 120Gb SSD of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday! That's a good choice. I would have asked for Jessica Nigri myself
Click to expand...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> So I want to build a pure gaming rig from the ground up. So I went and surfed Newegg for components. I already put in the rig builder but don't ask me how to show it on my signiture. Besides I can't afford it right now but I'd love to have it some day... This is the list of components I searched for.
> 
> CPU: (I'm going to reuse my AMD Phenom II x4 970
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V
> 
> Graphics Card(s): XFX FX-785A-CNFC HD 7850 x2
> 
> Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series DDR3 1333 PC3-10666 (2 x8GB)
> 
> PSU: CM Silent Pro 850W (Modular)
> 
> CPU HS: CM TPC 812
> 
> Case Fans (Additional): CM Sickleflow 120 Red LED
> 
> Optical Drive: Asus DVD Burner
> 
> Sound Card: Asus Xonar Phoebus
> 
> Hard Drives(s): WD Caviar Black 1.5TB 7200RPMS and Corsair Force Series GT 120GB SSD
> 
> Case: CM Storm Scout
> 
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
> 
> Cable(s): Coboc 6 foot DVI-D male-to-male connectors
> 
> Now the motherboard can support up to 32G of ram so I left 16Gs of ram out if I ever wanted to increase the ram. It's going to cost about...$1,998.03 with an additional cost of $14.57 for shipping. Grand total comes to be $2,012.60. It's going to take a long while to save up for everything.


Sound like a nice build. I would drop the sound card and go with a 1155 setup, and if I wasn't happy with the on board audio then I would upgrade to a sound card latter. Is there any reason you are getting W7 Ultimate?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> So I want to build a pure gaming rig from the ground up. So I went and surfed Newegg for components. I already put in the rig builder but don't ask me how to show it on my signiture. Besides I can't afford it right now but I'd love to have it some day... This is the list of components I searched for.
> CPU: (I'm going to reuse my AMD Phenom II x4 970
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V
> Graphics Card(s): XFX FX-785A-CNFC HD 7850 x2
> Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series DDR3 1333 PC3-10666 (2 x8GB)
> PSU: CM Silent Pro 850W (Modular)
> CPU HS: CM TPC 812
> Case Fans (Additional): CM Sickleflow 120 Red LED
> Optical Drive: Asus DVD Burner
> Sound Card: Asus Xonar Phoebus
> Hard Drives(s): WD Caviar Black 1.5TB 7200RPMS and Corsair Force Series GT 120GB SSD
> Case: CM Storm Scout
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
> Cable(s): Coboc 6 foot DVI-D male-to-male connectors
> Now the motherboard can support up to 32G of ram so I left 16Gs of ram out if I ever wanted to increase the ram. It's going to cost about...$1,998.03 with an additional cost of $14.57 for shipping. Grand total comes to be $2,012.60. It's going to take a long while to save up for everything.


I agree with GoodInk. If you're building a pure gaming rig definitely go with an 1155 set up. I went with AMD but I have some regrets as the minimum frame rates are somewhat troublesome on some games even with crossfired 6950's, the maximum framerates also are usually not as high either, and the overall performance isn't as good as Intel. There's also nowhere really to go in terms of future upgrades as Piledriver will more than likely be mediocre at best but we'll see. If I was to switch to Intel now, I'd be looking at about $600 as I'd want the equivalent to what I have now, whereas had I made the right decision in the first place, for an extra $50-$100 at the time, I could have had twice the performance. But the way I see it is I learned from my mistake as I was too hasty in my parts selection and didn't do enough research. But if you're reusing your old CPU I guess it makes sense. Personally I'd take the opportunity and just sell it or give it to a family member and upgrade. As for Windows Ultimate you won't need it as the extra features you probably won't use. Home Premium will more than likely suit your needs and save you some cash. As for sound cards I prefer using them as I'm using the Xonar Essence STX since it's great for listening to music as it is an audiophile card, and it does movies and games fairly well. But onboard these days is pretty good and unless your speaker set up is good, or you're using great headphones, you won't be able to utilize the sound card to its full potential. Other than that the Phoebus is a great sound card from what I've read. But all is this just advice. You can do whatever the *&%^ you want to do!
GoodInk, great photo of Jessica














+Rep to you sir! Your post was also informative as usual.


----------



## DracoAlphens

I might as well go with Intel. ~Sighs.~ I think..no I know I ****ed my pc. I'm using the e-machine my parents use... I was stupid and messed with my 5770's settings and now my motherboard won't boot. My screen would flash and seems like the gc was ******* up...I tried to get into the catalyst control pannel to reset the gc to default but everytime I got near the setting pannel....it ****ed up. Now my pc won't boot.. and I don't have the money to go buy a new motherboard nor have the money to buy a brand new CPU. If you think you know how to fix it without having to buy a brand new motherboard/cpu be my guest. Otherwise. I'm not going to be on anything pc wise as much anymore.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> I might as well go with Intel. ~Sighs.~ I think..no I know I ****ed my pc. I'm using the e-machine my parents use... I was stupid and messed with my 5770's settings and now my motherboard won't boot. My screen would flash and seems like the gc was ******* up...I tried to get into the catalyst control pannel to reset the gc to default but everytime I got near the setting pannel....it ****ed up. Now my pc won't boot.. and I don't have the money to go buy a new motherboard nor have the money to buy a brand new CPU. If you think you know how to fix it without having to buy a brand new motherboard/cpu be my guest. Otherwise. I'm not going to be on anything pc wise as much anymore.


Did you mess with anything inside the case? Will it post?


----------



## DracoAlphens

Yea removed the gc… thought removing it and plugging it back in would reset it


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Thanks for all the birthday wishes







Too bad I don't get to use my new SSD for another 2 weeks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Yea removed the gc&#8230; thought removing it and plugging it back in would reset it


Try using a different gpu? idk the 5770 may be screwing with the mb but the mb itself may still be salvageable... Always worth a shot before just trashing it. Also, this is highly doubtful anyone would let you do this, but plug your 5770 into one of their pcs (prefferably with a larger psu) and see if you can change it from there


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Yea removed the gc&#8230; thought removing it and plugging it back in would reset it


If it makes it past post, you can boot wondows in safe mode to undo or unistall CCC.


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> As for Windows Ultimate you won't need it as the extra features you probably won't use. Home Premium will more than likely suit your needs and save you some cash.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Now the motherboard can support up to 32G of ram so I left 16Gs of ram out if I ever wanted to increase the ram.


If you have ANY inclination that you may possible upgrade your ram. Get 7 professional (unless you don't speak english which you do, then get ultimate). Home Premium has a cap of 16gb of RAM so you will save quite a bit of money if you just go with professional from the beginning.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> As for Windows Ultimate you won't need it as the extra features you probably won't use. Home Premium will more than likely suit your needs and save you some cash.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Now the motherboard can support up to 32G of ram so I left 16Gs of ram out if I ever wanted to increase the ram.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have ANY inclination that you may possible upgrade your ram. Get 7 professional (unless you don't speak english which you do, then get ultimate). Home Premium has a cap of 16gb of RAM so you will save quite a bit of money if you just go with professional from the beginning.
Click to expand...

That and with home you can't use Windows Backup on a network drive.


----------



## angry scout

ooooo jeah i just bought really fast 1tb hdd (not 10000rpm) and next week im gonna buy vertex ssd


----------



## Branish

I didn't know Home Premium had a cap of 16GB of ram.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I didn't know Home Premium had a cap of 16GB of ram.


Most people don't know that one and find out the hard way.


----------



## admflameberg

Do any of you guys know if the XFX HD7950 DD will fit in the Storm Scout case. I planning on getting a mid tower, away from a bulky full tower. I was wondering if the card would fit. As well as the Cooler Master V6GT cooler.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admflameberg*
> 
> Do any of you guys know if the XFX HD7950 DD will fit in the Storm Scout case. I planning on getting a mid tower, away from a bulky full tower. I was wondering if the card would fit. As well as the Cooler Master V6GT cooler.


the reviews i found say the 7950 is a reference card at 10.6" with the heatsink, so it should fit, though it's going to be tight. here's a pic to show the max length i took a while back:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admflameberg*
> 
> Do any of you guys know if the XFX HD7950 DD will fit in the Storm Scout case. I planning on getting a mid tower, away from a bulky full tower. I was wondering if the card would fit. As well as the Cooler Master V6GT cooler.


The V6 should fit no problems, the Noctua NH-D14 fits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admflameberg*
> 
> Do any of you guys know if the XFX HD7950 DD will fit in the Storm Scout case. I planning on getting a mid tower, away from a bulky full tower. I was wondering if the card would fit. As well as the Cooler Master V6GT cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> the reviews i found say the 7950 is a reference card at 10.6" with the heatsink, so it should fit, though it's going to be tight. here's a pic to show the max length i took a while back:
Click to expand...

I need to put this on the OP


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I need to put this on the OP


be my guest. to be exact, looks like 10.625" would be the max without bending/moving the HD cage.


----------



## angry scout

keep in mind that my psu is non modular



fan mount and gable routing



my front panel connectors nice and tidy

im gonna update my gpu after i buy ssd


----------



## angry scout




----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> 
> keep in mind that my psu is non modular
> 
> 
> 
> fan mount and gable routing
> 
> 
> 
> my front panel connectors nice and tidy
> 
> im gonna update my gpu after i buy ssd


Great job on hiding the cables







How many people did it take to get the back panel on?


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> 
> keep in mind that my psu is non modular
> 
> 
> 
> fan mount and gable routing
> 
> 
> 
> my front panel connectors nice and tidy
> 
> im gonna update my gpu after i buy ssd
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on hiding the cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people did it take to get the back panel on?
Click to expand...

lol only me im gonna post a pic from the back side just a minute.


----------



## angry scout

sorry for the guality


----------



## DracoAlphens

No I got no post. My motherboard is dead. I think it would be wise to replace both the motherboard and graphics card.....well depending if I get a motherboard with IGC.
This is the current contender for a replacement motherboard without the IGC. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131767

And this is the current motherboard that has an IGC. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131758

If anything. I'm looking to keep it under a 200 budget for parts. Not including the shipping costs.


----------



## LostRib

Has anyone fit a Phantek cooler in their scout?


----------



## DireLeon2010

For your concideration....

Ancient Aliens? *NOT!*



Left: Ancient doguu; Right: Comic book villain Black Manta. Indisputable proof of Aquaman?!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Has anyone fit a Phantek cooler in their scout?


No one yet, pretty sure it won't fit as the Noctua NH-D14 barely fits and the Phantek is 8mm (0.3 inches) taller.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> For your concideration....
> 
> Ancient Aliens? *NOT!*
> 
> 
> 
> Left: Ancient doguu; Right: Comic book villain Black Manta. Indisputable proof of Aquaman?!


Dogū are small humanoid and animal figurines made during the late Jōmon period (14,000-400 BC) of prehistoric Japan. Black Manta grew up in Baltimore, Maryland in 1993. Then in 2003 Black Manta was an orphan who has autism and was placed in Gotham City's Arkham Asylum. Sound like a cover up to me, Black Manta is really an Ancient Aliens


----------



## kepiinskii

My Scout got some new insides













Oh, and I did the clear window mod thingy.



The last pics aren't the finished pics, the Rad now is in push/pull with 2 stock corsair h80 fans, and they're on some cheapo pci bracket fan controllers.
The front fan is now a xigmatek, and its got my old sapphire 6870 in it








Still need to get round to making a false floor for it to hide the front panel connectors and stuff, but I don't know if it will look right as its going to have to be pretty darn large :/ opinions?

I think she's looking pretty good so far though!


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kepiinskii*
> 
> My Scout got some new insides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I did the clear window mod thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> The last pics aren't the finished pics, the Rad now is in push/pull with 2 stock corsair h80 fans, and they're on some cheapo pci bracket fan controllers.
> The front fan is now a xigmatek, and its got my old sapphire 6870 in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to get round to making a false floor for it to hide the front panel connectors and stuff, but I don't know if it will look right as its going to have to be pretty darn large :/ opinions?
> 
> I think she's looking pretty good so far though!


nice build like that sleeving are you using integrated graphics


----------



## kepiinskii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> nice build like that sleeving are you using integrated graphics


Cheers, and no, I've got a Sapphire HD 6870 in it, just not in them pics as i decided to put it in after i took them


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kepiinskii*
> 
> The front fan is now a xigmatek, *and its got my old sapphire 6870 in it*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to get round to making a false floor for it to hide the front panel connectors and stuff, but I don't know if it will look right as its going to have to be pretty darn large :/ opinions?
> 
> I think she's looking pretty good so far though!
> 
> 
> 
> nice build like that sleeving are you using integrated graphics
Click to expand...

6870, it's just not in the pics.

For the false floor, I think you are going to have to try to make it look as it's part of the case to make it look right or make a false wall with it. Something like this


----------



## kepiinskii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> For the false floor, I think you are going to have to try to make it look as it's part of the case to make it look right or make a false wall with it. Something like this


Oh, Wicked.
I never thought of that, looks cool, Thanks!

I was also pondering the idea of an angled one, kinda like this



But didnt know if it would look any good.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kepiinskii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> For the false floor, I think you are going to have to try to make it look as it's part of the case to make it look right or make a false wall with it. Something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Wicked.
> I never thought of that, looks cool, Thanks!
> 
> I was also pondering the idea of an angled one, kinda like this
> 
> 
> 
> But didnt know if it would look any good.
Click to expand...

When I'm trying something like that and don't know how it will look, I do a cardboard mockup.


----------



## kepiinskii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> When I'm trying something like that and don't know how it will look, I do a cardboard mockup.


Cardboard mockup it is then


----------



## Aryan1171

So I'm starting to get sick from these random errors windows been giving me,
I can't even watch youtube normally when it's spacing out like this.
Tried everything, changing the values in the registry, trying the fixit from microsoft, new drivers...

I don't think that my gpu is failing because sometimes i can go on for months and this doesn't happen.

Anyone who can help me?


----------



## GoodInk

Are you OC'ing?


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Are you OC'ing?


negatory on that, its so weird... even in windows i get these chess patterns over buttons and stuff.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Are you OC'ing?
> 
> 
> 
> negatory on that, its so weird... even in windows i get these chess patterns over buttons and stuff.
Click to expand...

Have you tried re seating your memory and gpu? Disconnect all your power cables and redo them too. If you are sli/crossfire reconnect the bridge too, this has caused me problems in the past even though it seemed to be connected properly.


----------



## Kaneda13

looks like Adeptus Mechanicus will be changing skins again, just ordered my new case. going to do some more modding this time. i'm going for a full water cooled FT03.










i'll most likely be putting my Arc Mini up for sale in the next week or so, if anyone has thought about going down that road.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> looks like Adeptus Mechanicus will be changing skins again, just ordered my new case. going to do some more modding this time. i'm going for a full water cooled FT03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll most likely be putting my Arc Mini up for sale in the next week or so, if anyone has thought about going down that road.


Internally? Is that possible?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Internally? Is that possible?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Internally? Is that possible?
Click to expand...

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## DracoAlphens

You know what makes me lol? Looking on eBay for graphics cards. Why would I pay over the original cost for a used or "new" card plus shipping (if it's not free) when I can go to Newegg for the same card for way cheaper? eBay my ass. Try finding anything for a great price on that is like finding the holy grail of computers in your basement.


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> You know what makes me lol? Looking on eBay for graphics cards. Why would I pay over the original cost for a used or "new" card plus shipping (if it's not free) when I can go to Newegg for the same card for way cheaper? eBay my ass. Try finding anything for a great price on that is like finding the holy grail of computers in your basement.


I got my H50 for 15$ from there


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> You know what makes me lol? Looking on eBay for graphics cards. Why would I pay over the original cost for a used or "new" card plus shipping (if it's not free) when I can go to Newegg for the same card for way cheaper? eBay my ass. Try finding anything for a great price on that is like finding the holy grail of computers in your basement.


Have you tried the market place here on OCN?


----------



## DracoAlphens

Didn't know OCN had a market place. ~Gets idea.~ I'll check there and see if I can't get a new motherboard for cheaper on here.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Have you tried re seating your memory and gpu? Disconnect all your power cables and redo them too. If you are sli/crossfire reconnect the bridge too, this has caused me problems in the past even though it seemed to be connected properly.


Allright, thanks ill try that.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> You know what makes me lol? Looking on eBay for graphics cards. Why would I pay over the original cost for a used or "new" card plus shipping (if it's not free) when I can go to Newegg for the same card for way cheaper? eBay my ass. Try finding anything for a great price on that is like finding the holy grail of computers in your basement.


Isn't that the truth? "Brand new, unopened 2500k @ 500$ +shipping." It's even worse if you're looking at guitars. Evilbay is bad....mmmmkay.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Isn't that the truth? "Brand new, unopened 2500k @ 500$ +shipping." It's even worse if you're looking at guitars. Evilbay is bad....mmmmkay.


yeah, ebay went south when it stopped being used by people trying to sell off their older stuff, and started being used by people trying to make a living from selling stuff.


----------



## GoodInk

And then there was craigslist


----------



## DracoAlphens

Pfft more like spamlist. There are postings for cell phones in every single subject in the classifieds. I put three things up for sale and haven't even gotten a nibble...I was hoping for a quick sell so I can buy a new motherboard and such.


----------



## Xeroex

Hey guys, I'm new here, been browsing and seen some great stuff







What do you think of my Scout







? (Still need to cable manage)


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Am I reading that right, you and your Dad are maked that PBC? I would love to know how you are doing this.


my dad designed and made the pcb, i did the programming on the chip, he set it so it only had red green and blue, but i wanted the full colour spectrum so i editied the program and then flashed it onto the chip using my PIC programmer







my dad is genius though, <3 him


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeroex*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new here, been browsing and seen some great stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of my Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? (Still need to cable manage)


LOVELY, can't wait to see it once your cables are done







and i adore that logo on the front


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> No word yet on the Scout II yet. If I had to guess, around the end of the year maybe next year. CM likes to send out samples and get feed back, it takes time but in the end they seems to get great products from it.


the video i linked a few weeks back said september or someplace near that for the Scout II


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeroex*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new here, been browsing and seen some great stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of my Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? (Still need to cable manage)


Nice scout! What is that logo, I know ive seen it somewhere! And welcome to the club


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeroex*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new here, been browsing and seen some great stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of my Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? (Still need to cable manage)


*Welcome to the CMSSC!!!*

I love the front, is it from Dead Space? I know I have seen it but can place it.


----------



## agentdomo

Finally decided to whip out the camera and take some better pics! This is my sig rig and my entry int the club! The GTX 680s are cooled individually by H60s and DWood's brackets! wire is covered by tubing. Cable management is all in the back of the case and can't be seen!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentdomo*
> 
> Finally decided to whip out the camera and take some better pics! This is my sig rig and my entry int the club! The GTX 680s are cooled individually by H60s and DWood's brackets! wire is covered by tubing. Cable management is all in the back of the case and can't be seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Welcome to the CMSSC Sgt agentdomo!!!*

It looks like you have GPU rads stacked in the 5.25" bays. How are the temps like that? I'm thinking if you have room you may want to put one in the floor, I'm sure you'll get better temps like that. Plus it might help clean things up too, btw it would look like a mess in there with out the wire looms. Pretty good fix for the problem, but I would try to hide more of the fan and CCFL cables.


----------



## DracoAlphens

Well tomorrow I get paid. Tomorrow I order me a new motherboard. I've decided to not use the Asus M5A97 since it doesn't have an onboard graphics. And without knowing if the Gigabyte HD 5770 is functional or not, I will not risk being without running my pc for another two weeks.
So I decided to go woth the ECS A890GXM-A2(2.0). They are basically the same motherboard but I won't get the new BIOs interface but I gain
onboard graphics just incase. I will eventually get better graphics. If I can afford it. I will get the Storm Scout case as well. It will be worth waiting a few more days for it....and my brother is generously donating $70 to me. Which means I can get the case! It will be worth waiting three more days for it to arrive but hell. I can wait! It will arrive Saturday if I order tomorrow before work.

I can't wait...I can finally play Arma II and Tanks! Also will end up getting Skyrim for the PC!


----------



## Branish

For all you Skyrim fans. This video is really funny.


----------



## agentdomo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Welcome to the CMSSC Sgt agentdomo!!!*
> It looks like you have GPU rads stacked in the 5.25" bays. How are the temps like that? I'm thinking if you have room you may want to put one in the floor, I'm sure you'll get better temps like that. Plus it might help clean things up too, btw it would look like a mess in there with out the wire looms. Pretty good fix for the problem, but I would try to hide more of the fan and CCFL cables.


I just demeled a wood square block and painted it black to cover the hard drives and the ugly light blue inverter! Temps are 29C idle on both cards when using three monitors. With one monitor they idle at 27C. Peak temps are around 60C under 100% load. (this is with a 24/7 1260MHz Boost 1300 ~ 6800MHz Memory). The 3770k idles at 30C @ 4.6GHZ 1.325V. My CPU temps used to idle at 27 until I upgraded to 16 gigs of 1866 ripjaws OCed at 2133. I had to increase voltage from 1.25 to 1.325 to keep it stable for some reason.


----------



## Kaneda13

hhmmm, big box came in for me today....



















already stripping it down. LET THE MODDING BEGIN!

(actually waiting on some special order stuff from sidewinders, hehe)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentdomo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Welcome to the CMSSC Sgt agentdomo!!!*
> It looks like you have GPU rads stacked in the 5.25" bays. How are the temps like that? I'm thinking if you have room you may want to put one in the floor, I'm sure you'll get better temps like that. Plus it might help clean things up too, btw it would look like a mess in there with out the wire looms. Pretty good fix for the problem, but I would try to hide more of the fan and CCFL cables.
> 
> 
> 
> I just demeled a wood square block and painted it black to cover the hard drives and the ugly light blue inverter! Temps are 29C idle on both cards when using three monitors. With one monitor they idle at 27C. Peak temps are around 60C under 100% load. (this is with a 24/7 1260MHz Boost 1300 ~ 6800MHz Memory). The 3770k idles at 30C @ 4.6GHZ 1.325V. My CPU temps used to idle at 27 until *I upgraded to 16 gigs of 1866 ripjaws OCed at 2133. I had to increase voltage from 1.25 to 1.325 to keep it stable for some reason.*
Click to expand...

That is normal with intel CPU's, the more ram you have the less you can OC. Did you try increasing your CPU PLL voltage any?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> hhmmm, big box came in for me today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already stripping it down. LET THE MODDING BEGIN!
> 
> (actually waiting on some special order stuff from sidewinders, hehe)


I'm sure it's going to look great just like all your builds


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm sure it's going to look great just like all your builds


Thanks, that means a lot. So, enough with the pleasantries, it's stripped and gutted. i didn't take any pics of it as it was out of the box (the the internet for that), but here's all the side panels removed (even the back one that's not really supposed to come off), front panel header, all the fans and fan mounts, power cord, etc... off she goes to the shop tomorrow to be chopped.... *insert evil laugh here*










and here are all the side panels, wrapped in a towel and being put back into the box until they are needed.


----------



## Ocatio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kepiinskii*
> 
> Oh, Wicked.
> I never thought of that, looks cool, Thanks!
> I was also pondering the idea of an angled one, kinda like this
> 
> But didnt know if it would look any good.


If you are into paint work, or maybe even vinyl decals i think the sloped cover would make for an interesting canvas to work with. Or really get into it and do some cutouts in the metal before painting or powdercoating, then mess around with plexiglass and back lighting. Just some ideas


----------



## agentdomo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That is normal with intel CPU's, the more ram you have the less you can OC. Did you try increasing your CPU PLL voltage any?
> I'm sure it's going to look great just like all your builds


I did but I never pushed it far enough so I just decided to take the easy route and leave it at what it is







.


----------



## kepiinskii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocatio*
> 
> If you are into paint work, or maybe even vinyl decals i think the sloped cover would make for an interesting canvas to work with. Or really get into it and do some cutouts in the metal before painting or powdercoating, then mess around with plexiglass and back lighting. Just some ideas


I'll be doing the whole thing with plexi and spraying the back of it black.. so it wont look too fancy, but i could get a stencil or something to put on it before i spray, then use some LED's to light it








Cheers for the idea!


----------



## DracoAlphens

Ok Storm Scout case has been ordered. Hopefully today they shipmy motherboard and tower off to me. Won't get it till monday at the earliest. Tuesday at the latest. Rush order my well you know.
So that was three bucks down the drain. Appearently my father thinks my motherboard is still functional. I don't even get a post and the back USB ports aren't getting any power has my keyboard and mouse light up when the pc should be on. Anyways I'm pumped and can't wait to get them and start transfering everything over. Wish me luck and I'll make sure to take pictures before I take it out of the box, after I unbox, both the new and old case side by side, inside both cases, then during the operation, and finally the finished new tower. I got an idea to hide my ugly 585W PSU and all the cables that it has with it. That will have to remain a secret hehe.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Ok Storm Scout case has been ordered. Hopefully today they shipmy motherboard and tower off to me. Won't get it till monday at the earliest. Tuesday at the latest. Rush order my well you know.
> So that was three bucks down the drain. Appearently my father thinks my motherboard is still functional. I don't even get a post and the back USB ports aren't getting any power has my keyboard and mouse light up when the pc should be on. Anyways I'm pumped and can't wait to get them and start transfering everything over. Wish me luck and I'll make sure to take pictures before I take it out of the box, after I unbox, both the new and old case side by side, inside both cases, then during the operation, and finally the finished new tower. I got an idea to hide my ugly 585W PSU and all the cables that it has with it. That will have to remain a secret hehe.


Looking forward to it


----------



## Xeroex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Welcome to the CMSSC!!!*
> I love the front, is it from Dead Space? I know I have seen it but can place it.


Yes, it's the "marker" logo from deadspace series


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeroex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Welcome to the CMSSC!!!*
> I love the front, is it from Dead Space? I know I have seen it but can place it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the "marker" logo from deadspace series
Click to expand...

*I WIN!!!*


----------



## Kaneda13

decided to go ahead and do a build log for my new PC. i'll be doing some more work on it this weekend, as well as getting some more parts, here's the link if anyone is interested in fallowing it.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> decided to go ahead and do a build log for my new PC. i'll be doing some more work on it this weekend, as well as getting some more parts, here's the link if anyone is interested in fallowing it.


Fallowing


----------



## DracoAlphens

Monday can't come fast enough! UPS doesn't work over the weekends. I can understand sunday but saturday? Come on UPS. What's next? UPS doesn't work on mondays and fridays?
Pfft anyways. I'll be heading to Best Buy tomorrow after work to get some thermal compound and possibly either a modular psu or two more fans. Hopefully red led ones.


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Hehe so guys I fly back to America August 2nd (finally back home with my pc







). I had a great time helping poor people in India with technology, dang they have some hard lives (NO COMPUTERS!). But although my professor didn't tell me when I first joined a month ago apparently I get payed 500$ for my hard work







. Now that I have the extra cash I need for modding supplies when I get back Im gonna start a build log. Heres some hints, it has one 16 year old, one dremel, and many many cans of spray paint lol oh and btw after my bday party (Ill probably get like 200$ish) it just may include a 360 30mm radiator, a 240mm 80mm thick radiator (thats I think going to be the hardest), and a 120mm80mm thick radiator







just for my one processor lol (at least until I get a 670 and waterblock but I feel thats a long way in the future). Oh and also before I was saying I was going to mod my h50, after realizing that it uses an aluminum radiator (cause we love corrosion!) I decided I may as well use it as a placement holder until my real wc stuff comes in!


----------



## angry scout

happy news pepole my ram is dead!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> happy news pepole my ram is dead!


What happened?


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> happy news pepole my ram is dead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
Click to expand...

I do not know. Windows started crashing yesterday and today I made a memtest and it said that the second stick is broken


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> happy news pepole my ram is dead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not know. Windows started crashing yesterday and today I made a memtest and it said that the second stick is broken
Click to expand...

I take it you ran one stick at a time and all that stuff? Are you using XMP settings?


----------



## angry scout

only one of the sticks are broken and no im not using xmp


----------



## Kaneda13

It died.










*Additonal Note:*

I got some more work done on my Adeptus Mechanicus Mk III (FT03 Case Mod/Build Log), check it out if your interested.


----------



## DracoAlphens

Ok I have my thermal compoundbut Best Buy only had a partial modular power supply so it looks like I'm ordering one off Newegg in the short future along with two coolmaster sickleflow red led fans. I am planning on buying a good graphics card to replace the HD 5770 in the next few months.

Ok I don't have some fancy work bench to do all this on will probably do it in the large wood round table my parent's have. Anyone have any idea to keep me grounded since I don't have one of those fancy static wrist bands?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Ok I have my thermal compoundbut Best Buy only had a partial modular power supply so it looks like I'm ordering one off Newegg in the short future along with two coolmaster sickleflow red led fans. I am planning on buying a good graphics card to replace the HD 5770 in the next few months.
> Ok I don't have some fancy work bench to do all this on will probably do it in the large wood round table my parent's have. Anyone have any idea to keep me grounded since I don't have one of those fancy static wrist bands?


actually never grounded myself while doing any work on my pc. if you really want to ground yourself before working on the pc, touch the pipes that go into the ground under your sink, but like i said, i've never gone out of my way to ground myself.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> only one of the sticks are broken and no im not using xmp


Thats just bad luck, ram very rarely goes out these days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Ok I have my thermal compoundbut Best Buy only had a partial modular power supply so it looks like I'm ordering one off Newegg in the short future along with two coolmaster sickleflow red led fans. I am planning on buying a good graphics card to replace the HD 5770 in the next few months.
> 
> Ok I don't have some fancy work bench to do all this on will probably do it in the large wood round table my parent's have. Anyone have any idea to keep me grounded since I don't have one of those fancy static wrist bands?


Most people just touch the case, it has to be an unpainted part. I normally screw in a unpainted screw into a painted case and touch that every once in awhile. Some even goes as far as mounting the PSU plug it in to the wall, then ground, then unplug it again. The 3rd prong will ground you and the case though your house.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Question.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-AMD-HEATSINK-COOLING-FAN-AMD-FX-4100-FX-6100-CPU-SOCKET-AM3-NEW-/400280454378









Do people actually buy stock coolers? I have two Phenom II and one that looks like an Athlon II or lower end FX cooler.

Has anyone used one on a video card?


----------



## GoodInk

*Attention all Scouts*
I'm going to be gone for the next couple weeks and have no idea if I'm going to be able to get on here. So on that note, please everyone take care of each other and please welcome any new Scouts we may get. I'm going to try to get to the Pic of the Month before I leave but I can't promise. If I can't I'll have 2 pics up on the OP to give credit to where credit is deserved


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Question.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-AMD-HEATSINK-COOLING-FAN-AMD-FX-4100-FX-6100-CPU-SOCKET-AM3-NEW-/400280454378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do people actually buy stock coolers? I have two Phenom II and one that looks like an Athlon II or lower end FX cooler.
> 
> Has anyone used one on a video card?


I know with the Intel stock coolers you can rip the fan off and they make cool candle holders.


----------



## Trademark

hi guys just wanna say hi to everyone







its been awhile since i log on.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trademark*
> 
> hi guys just wanna say hi to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been awhile since i log on.


----------



## DracoAlphens

~Sighs.~ Well I got my Scout and my new motherboard. Turns out my previous motherboard was a Micro-ATX since the PSU only has a six pin CPU-SPS instead of the eight pin the new motherboard needs. So till either I go to best buy today to get a thermaltalkie 600W PSU or tomorrow. It's so not fair. I have it almost completely finished. Do have a question though. Can I use a three pin fan connecter on the motherboard for a four pin power connect on a fan I bought a few weeks ago?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> ~Sighs.~ Well I got my Scout and my new motherboard. Turns out my previous motherboard was a Micro-ATX since the PSU only has a six pin CPU-SPS instead of the eight pin the new motherboard needs. So till either I go to best buy today to get a thermaltalkie 600W PSU or tomorrow. It's so not fair. I have it almost completely finished. Do have a question though. Can I use a three pin fan connecter on the motherboard for a four pin power connect on a fan I bought a few weeks ago?


motherboard size doesn't matter when it comes to the CPU power, my mATX has an 8 pin, but per the manual with my board, it will work fine with a 4 pin, it just has to be plugged into the right 4. check your motherboard manual before you go and buy a PSU you may not need.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> only one of the sticks are broken and no im not using xmp
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just bad luck, ram very rarely goes out these days.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> Ok I have my thermal compoundbut Best Buy only had a partial modular power supply so it looks like I'm ordering one off Newegg in the short future along with two coolmaster sickleflow red led fans. I am planning on buying a good graphics card to replace the HD 5770 in the next few months.
> 
> Ok I don't have some fancy work bench to do all this on will probably do it in the large wood round table my parent's have. Anyone have any idea to keep me grounded since I don't have one of those fancy static wrist bands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people just touch the case, it has to be an unpainted part. I normally screw in a unpainted screw into a painted case and touch that every once in awhile. Some even goes as far as mounting the PSU plug it in to the wall, then ground, then unplug it again. The 3rd prong will ground you and the case though your house.
Click to expand...

O well i bought them as used


----------



## DracoAlphens

Well I bought a Thermaltalkie 600W ATX PSU and it looks amazing in the black case with it's black case as well.


----------



## cheapshots

not quite sure what you mean with the 4 to 3 pin thing. some fans dont support being controlled do they?

with static its overrated in my opinion.

with our oldcomputers we opened. changed them, on wood, on carpet etc. part of the unlucky guess i think.

though when i bought my new computer i was gunna shuffle my feet on the carpet








my house was pretty much all carpet, so i did it on a wooden table standing on a piece of carboard haha, and always tried to touch the case when i could


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Attention all Scouts*
> I'm going to be gone for the next couple weeks and have no idea if I'm going to be able to get on here. So on that note, please everyone take care of each other and please welcome any new Scouts we may get. I'm going to try to get to the Pic of the Month before I leave but I can't promise. If I can't I'll have 2 pics up on the OP to give credit to where credit is deserved


----------



## DracoAlphens

My pc is alive and running again. Once I get set up with some more cable management for my monitors and other cables external of my case. I'll post pictures before unboxing,unboxing, and lots of during and after photos. Going to get a better GC and PS later on down the road and a SSD plus a fan controller so that way I can add two more fans to my case. What I meant by the 3-4 pin thing was that I have a rocketfish black 120MM fan I bought at Bestbuy. It doesn't have a molex plug. Only a 4-pin female connector. On the motherboard there are two 3-pin male connectors. One's for system cooling fan and the other is for power cooling fan. I rather not risk plugging in a four pin female to a three pin male till I know what I'm dealing with.I think I have one maybe two male molex plugs left on the PS cabling. Might end up getting something for that.


----------



## cheapshots

sorry, i cant help you with that


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoAlphens*
> 
> My pc is alive and running again. Once I get set up with some more cable management for my monitors and other cables external of my case. I'll post pictures before unboxing,unboxing, and lots of during and after photos. Going to get a better GC and PS later on down the road and a SSD plus a fan controller so that way I can add two more fans to my case. What I meant by the 3-4 pin thing was that I have a rocketfish black 120MM fan I bought at Bestbuy. It doesn't have a molex plug. Only a 4-pin female connector. On the motherboard there are two 3-pin male connectors. One's for system cooling fan and the other is for power cooling fan. I rather not risk plugging in a four pin female to a three pin male till I know what I'm dealing with.I think I have one maybe two male molex plugs left on the PS cabling. Might end up getting something for that.


It will work, that 4th wire is for PWM, the other 3 are power, ground, and RPM's. BTW, I'm really glad you got a new PSU, I would hate to see your PC killed by a cheap PSU.


----------



## DracoAlphens

Thanks GI. I'll install it asap tomorrow. Got another question. The top 140MM doesn't seem to be working though I got them plugged in at the Molex's. Do you think it's a DOA?


----------



## GoodInk

*August Best Picture of the Month
Congratulations Xeroex*


----------



## DireLeon2010

Makes me want to find or make a template and try to put one of these on my grill.


----------



## cheapshots

needs leds to light it up


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me want to find or make a template and try to put one of these on my grill.


check on ebay, there are places that will laser cut vinyl for you really cheap. just reverse the image and mail it to them. that's what i did when i did the etchings on my window and the logo on the front of my case. here's how they turned out:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me want to find or make a template and try to put one of these on my grill.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Heh. The animation sure has improved. The intros match pretty well tho. Gonna have to check the new version out online sometime


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Heh. The animation sure has improved. The intros match pretty well tho. Gonna have to check the new version out online sometime


Yeah I didn't know about it until I searched for the intro. Here is a fan made trail, it isn't real.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Wow....that was....horrible










Brad Pitt? Really? Vin would be funny as Mum-Ra tho. Maybe Panthro.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Wow....that was....horrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt? Really? Vin would be funny as Mum-Ra tho. Maybe Panthro.


Yes it was







The entire thing was made from other movies and CGI.


----------



## Aryan1171

Today my cpu reached a record temprature of 98 degrees celsius, almost thought it's time had come, but nothing happened!
for your information, I'm at campzone; where tempratures in my tent reach up to 40 degrees celsius lolz.
again a +1 for AMD!


----------



## SiberianSpForce

Just got a storm scout and got it all sorted out. My question is that I got an extra 120mm fan for the side panel w/red leds and is there a way to get it to switch on and off with the case fans? I tried using the "jumper" harness that came with the fan to no avail. Its not a real issue, but if its possible.....


----------



## cheapshots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SiberianSpForce*
> 
> Just got a storm scout and got it all sorted out. My question is that I got an extra 120mm fan for the side panel w/red leds and is there a way to get it to switch on and off with the case fans? I tried using the "jumper" harness that came with the fan to no avail. Its not a real issue, but if its possible.....


It should work by plugging it into the two pin cable on the side. Take out the front one as you can't see that led anyway really. Do that to see if it actually works at all as it may be busted. If it works either swap the front or you maybe able to slice them together. Tip though. Don't splice the one on the side panel as it'll be hard to remove. Splice the front and back will be better as you'll never have to take them apart


----------



## angry scout

well ive survived couple days with oly 2gb ram but i wanna ask that what would be good ram in 70-150 dollars range
like 8-16gb
1600-2400mhz`?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> well ive survived couple days with oly 2gb ram but i wanna ask that what would be good ram in 70-150 dollars range
> like 8-16gb
> 1600-2400mhz`?


i'm using Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600, and it's been great. no problems with it at all, and it's got low profile heat sink, so there's nothing in the way.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> well ive survived couple days with oly 2gb ram but i wanna ask that what would be good ram in 70-150 dollars range
> like 8-16gb
> 1600-2400mhz`?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm using Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600, and it's been great. no problems with it at all, and it's got low profile heat sink, so there's nothing in the way.
Click to expand...

i heard good things about it and its a good choise but i would like little bit more high end


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> well ive survived couple days with oly 2gb ram but i wanna ask that what would be good ram in 70-150 dollars range
> like 8-16gb
> 1600-2400mhz`?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> i'm using Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600, and it's been great. no problems with it at all, and it's got low profile heat sink, so there's nothing in the way.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> i heard good things about it and its a good choise but i would like little bit more high end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have Corsair Vengeance and they are great, as long as you don't mind ridiculously oversized heatsinks! If youre a WEI guy they get a 7.8 with 6gbs stock speed. Btw guys Im back in America so I'll have pics of my Scout sooner or later


----------



## Trelga

Can a h100 fit in push pull?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trelga*
> 
> Can a h100 fit in push pull?


Not with out modding.


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> I have Corsair Vengeance and they are great, as long as you don't mind ridiculously oversized heatsinks! If youre a WEI guy they get a 7.8 with 6gbs stock speed. Btw guys Im back in America so I'll have pics of my Scout sooner or later


Corsair makes Vengeance in low-profile versions:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=vengeance+low+profile


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Corsair makes Vengeance in low-profile versions:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=vengeance+low+profile


so, the C9 vengeance is has the same timing, voltage, and power as the C9 XMS3.... so what's the difference?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Yeesh! This little fan is a monster. I flip it over to look at the brand....it's a Delta! I'm gonna have to find a use for this


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trelga*
> 
> Can a h100 fit in push pull?


No way, unless you put the top fans and rad on top of the case, which would look pretty bad in my opinion








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> so, the C9 vengeance is has the same timing, voltage, and power as the C9 XMS3.... so what's the difference?


Colors?


----------



## angry scout

maybe i will think this though

one of the good ones was corsair vengance 1600 2x2gb because i dont really need 16gb ram and 8 is enough


----------



## SiberianSpForce

Cheapshots, I used that extra fan harness and switched the pin connector wires to where they would connect into the led switch molex and the side fan leds still stay on after turning the case lights off.


----------



## angry scout

okay i have few rams in mind but should i go better mhz or timing?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> okay i have few rams in mind but should i go better mhz or timing?


good information on that here.


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> so, the C9 vengeance is has the same timing, voltage, and power as the C9 XMS3.... so what's the difference?


Vengeance is a higher-level product line than XMS, and Dominator is higher still.

Disclaimer: This is a extremely simplified way of describing the typical process - it's similar to the way CPU chips are "Binned" to then be sold at different performance levels.

Supposedly DIMMs are selected by how well they test out - they should ALL test out fine at the base performance level that they are sold as (speed, timing, etc.).

The DIMMs are sorted into bins depending on their performance and stabilty.

The best are for use with Dominator heatsinks and will take high overclocking levels - even world record-holding attempts. Has XMP profile capability.

The 2nd best are for Vengeance use with their specific heatsinks and will take high O/C. Has XMP profile.

The 3rd best is reserved for XMS and gets a basic heatsink and is not really designed for O/C. They also lack the ability to use the XMP performance profile in your BIOS settings.

The ValueSelect line has no heatsink, no XMP.

ALL Corsair memory has a limited lifetime warranty!

The best thing about this process is that you typically pay less if you aren't needing the performance level of the next-higher model.

Sales can make this confusing!

However, if you catch a good sale you can get a higher-level model for the same or better price than the lower line...

Other brands follow this same "Binning" process - as well as for CPU and GPU chips.

I used to use triple-channel XMS3 1333MHz in an older i7-920 X58 mobo.

I now use Dominator 1666MHz in my current Scout build.

I've never had a single problem with my memory - good stuff no matter what the version you choose - I even upgraded my i3 laptop to 8GB of Corsair memory recently.

For more info - such as an explanation of XMP profile use, go here:

http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family.html


----------



## Kaneda13

great explanation, however, XMS3 does allow for XMP.


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Haha okay so I finally got everything installed in my Scout







and after I replaced my stock cooler with an H50 I went from idle: 50s load: unstable to idle:30s load:60s (this is stock and the reason Im even getting 60s is cause for the time being I have push and pull with stock case fans







) but now Ive overclocked my 950 to 3.7ghz @ 1.275V (my first time so I have no clue if thats too much voltage) and I was running Prime but after half an hour I got a FATAL ERROR message within prime... after googling I realized I set my RAM voltage to 1.65 and its rated for 1.5 so Im assuming that is the problem. But yeah pics soon! Just got to do some cable management (within this ridiculously cramped case even my 430w nonmodular psu is hard to manage!)


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> great explanation, however, XMS3 does allow for XMP.


I just realized that we are *both* correct!

*Some* XMS memory does have an XMP profile, some does not - you should check your specific kit to determine whether it has it.

For example:

http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/xms-classic/tr3x6g1333c9.html

does not have it.

Thanks for the catch - and for keeping me honest....


----------



## Aryan1171

Back from campzone, awesome 11 days!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Back from campzone, awesome 11 days!!!


I want to goto camp


----------



## jay2nice000

has anyone tried to put a Extended ATX in the storm scout?


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I want to goto camp


if you wanna come, you have to come to the Netherlands: www.campzone.nl


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> has anyone tried to put a Extended ATX in the storm scout?


From post 25000
Quote:


> Also, the scout can fit EATX motherboards!
> ericeod
> Rampage II Extreme (10.6" wide) (~ 1" wider then standard ATX)


It will be close, and maybe depend on the mobo you have


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> I just realized that we are *both* correct!
> *Some* XMS memory does have an XMP profile, some does not - you should check your specific kit to determine whether it has it.
> For example:
> http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/xms-classic/tr3x6g1333c9.html
> does not have it.
> Thanks for the catch - and for keeping me honest....


np, and mine does have it, and it's running just fine.


----------



## DracoAlphens

My Scout case.


Wiring near the Internal HDD bays.


Wiring near the Internal DVD Drive.


Wiring below the graphics card and above the PSU:


The secondary CPU supply power cord. Note that the top 140MM fan is not working. It was DOA. I was planning on replacing it with a red 140MM but might go with a blue. Make the insides clash between red and blue.


I also noticed where the PSU sits and the optional mounting on the side window for two 120MM fans. That the bottom fan will either have to be skinny or specially mounted due to the fact that the bottom PSU is actually tall enough to make mounting one fan on the bottom window either akward due to it bulging at the bottom or just not mount one.


----------



## Kaneda13

got the last of the parts in for my case swap today, YEAH!


----------



## angry scout

jeah got some black paint and i painted the old clear fans and they look just like troopers led fans


----------



## Aryan1171

Hey guys, this question has been haunting me for several years now..

Why do cpu's use multipliers. i mean isn't it easier to just
raise the clock of the cpu to the desires speed?
In stead of that you get a speed of let's say 133 mhz x 10.
Isn't it better to just take the first? Is it because of heat or
something, because I can find everything about the multiplier it self on wikipedia, just not WHY.









Also, what does this say to you?
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/434?vs=444


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Hey guys, this question has been haunting me for several years now..
> Why do cpu's use multipliers. i mean isn't it easier to just
> raise the clock of the cpu to the desires speed?
> In stead of that you get a speed of let's say 133 mhz x 10.
> Isn't it better to just take the first? Is it because of heat or
> something, because I can find everything about the multiplier it self on wikipedia, just not WHY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what does this say to you?
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/434?vs=444


I'm still learning, but my basic understanding (so far) of the introduction of CPU multipliers leads me to this explanation:

In early motherboards, the clock chip ran all mobo chips at the same speed as the CPU. After a while they found that CPUs could run much faster than the other chips on the board and came up with clock-multiplying CPUs to allow their speed to rise without affecting the rest of the motherboard. The additional processing that happens during these extra clock cycles and the data created is moved back and forth in the caches - not sent out on external buses until they are ready.

So - now we have 2 speeds to think about, the internal CPU speed _and_ then the speed at which it communicates with the address & external busses. The first multiplier was only 2x. If they didn't start using multipliers we'd be using much slower computers today.

Nowadays when a CPU needs to run faster, we have the technology to increase its speed using really high multipliers. For example - the Ivy Bridge has a model that uses a 45x multiplier on 100MHz - imagine *all* the motherboard chips having to deal with running at 4,500MHz instead of at 100MHz?

The motherboards we buy today certainly woulldn't be priced as low as $200 for an X79. The modern CPU is expensive considering that it is but a single chip - but it has much higher stresses and capabilities than all the other chips on a motherboard. If the others ran at the same exact speed they'd all need massive chip coolers as well!

It's an entertaining thought to try to picture such a thing - you'd be needing such a huge case to hold it and the cooling required would be astonishing. A complete redesign of all the components would be needed - and established industry standards would have to go out the window. Also - depending on what MHz CPU you wanted, all your components would need to handle it.

Thankfully, if you have the desire to increase your CPU speed today on an overclockable CPU you are only affecting it, not the rest of your system - and everything works out just fine!

HTH...


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> I'm still learning, but my basic understanding (so far) of the introduction of CPU multipliers leads me to this explanation:
> In early motherboards, the clock chip ran all mobo chips at the same speed as the CPU. After a while they found that CPUs could run much faster than the other chips on the board and came up with clock-multiplying CPUs to allow their speed to rise without affecting the rest of the motherboard. The additional processing that happens during these extra clock cycles and the data created is moved back and forth in the caches - not sent out on external buses until they are ready.
> So - now we have 2 speeds to think about, the internal CPU speed _and_ then the speed at which it communicates with the address & external busses. The first multiplier was only 2x. If they didn't start using multipliers we'd be using much slower computers today.
> Nowadays when a CPU needs to run faster, we have the technology to increase its speed using really high multipliers. For example - the Ivy Bridge has a model that uses a 45x multiplier on 100MHz - imagine *all* the motherboard chips having to deal with running at 4,500MHz instead of at 100MHz?
> The motherboards we buy today certainly woulldn't be priced as low as $200 for an X79. The modern CPU is expensive considering that it is but a single chip - but it has much higher stresses and capabilities than all the other chips on a motherboard. If the others ran at the same exact speed they'd all need massive chip coolers as well!
> It's an entertaining thought to try to picture such a thing - you'd be needing such a huge case to hold it and the cooling required would be astonishing. A complete redesign of all the components would be needed - and established industry standards would have to go out the window. Also - depending on what MHz CPU you wanted, all your components would need to handle it.
> Thankfully, if you have the desire to increase your CPU speed today on an overclockable CPU you are only affecting it, not the rest of your system - and everything works out just fine!
> HTH...


thanks alot, that cleared a lot for me!!!


----------



## shadow water

here is mine

what do you guys think?


----------



## jackalopeater

Hey man that's a great start....but what video card are you going with, and I take it your hd is in the 3.5 to 5.25 adapter. AND IT WORKS!!!


----------



## shadow water

At the moment there is a 5450 in there as a temp but I plan on getting two 7870's the only problem right now is money to finish it up with the cards some sleeving and some more drives and yes the HD is in the 5.25 but its mounted to the bottom of a 5.25 to 3.5 with a card reader in the 3.5.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> here is mine
> 
> what do you guys think?


Great setup man!
what gpu are you using? it looks like a passive cooled one.
any way great clean build!

Edit: a 5450, didn't notice you last post :3


----------



## shadow water

Thanks aryan I do plan on a lot of upgrades that's why that monster psu is in there lol. Ill take some better pics when I'm at my computer and post them to show where the hd is and how everything is wired


----------



## Kaneda13

Got most of my build done today, if you guys want to check it out.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

just a quick image showing how my case is at the minute, i still need to do painting on it







sorry for the weak quality!


----------



## shadow water

more pictures to show it from all sides
















in the pictures you can see where the hhd is located as well as how tight of a fit the 8pin is behind the mb.
and if anyone hasnt figured this out before but you can fit all of your lighting wires underneath the front i/o and on top of the dvd drive that is where the rest of that molex is going in the case.
the upgrades i plan on doing is
...sleeving the cables in the whole tower...
...getting a 4 hhd cooler master cage that fits in 3 5.25 bays and will mod that to fit without having the cooler master plastic front cover on it...
...slim blu-ray and ssd in the top 5.25...
...two 7870's with sleeved cables to them...
...and two or three layer acrylic to keep the airflow from going behind the mb tray as well as putting leds in the side of said acrylic to get a better glow in the case but not over brightening it...


----------



## DracoAlphens

I plan on rewiring my entire case once I get a fully modular PSU, a few more fans, maybe a new cpu cooler (Not sure on what though. Either going with a Coolmaster 212 or a Covair Hxx Water system.), ram upgrade from 8Gs to 16Gs of DDR3 1333 PC3-10666, Upgrade Windows to either Pro or Windows 8, and..a SSD for the OS.


----------



## Cheaptrick

My old, upgraded Scout with an EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked. The case so small I barely have any room to work the inside that I busted my Corsair Vengeance RAM cover...


Wire management...


Water cooling fill port...


----------



## Cheaptrick

This PC build by the way has (2) water cooling pumps, (2) Crucial M4 SSDs - 128 Gb each on RAID 0, (2) Seagate Momentus Hybrid SSDs - 500 Gb each in JBOD inside a 2.5" drive bay backplane for removable storage, (1) Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D sound card, (1) Aerocool LCD fan controller that controls all the fans, (1) Asus dual digital TV & Radio tuner, (4) thermal sensors, etc...

I still gonna be adding a better water pump controller in it, another EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked as SLI & my new Aquacomputer water filter.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*


did you not use the 5.25 standard locks and just used screws?


----------



## angry scout

hi so i took my hdd cage out but what a pain in the ass well got it out and now my case looks even more awesome


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> did you not use the 5.25 standard locks and just used screws?


Yes, I screwed the optical drive hardware in place. The standard locks doesn't hold things specially if it's hallow inside such as a fan controller. I plan to put the standard locks back later on as props. It's really a useless locking mechanism.


----------



## shadow water

Mine haven't given me any problems so far but when I get a 4 drive holder I might need to screw init


----------



## Striker36

A wild Striker appears!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> A wild Striker appears!


Good to see you! How have you been?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> more pictures to show it from all sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the pictures you can see where the hhd is located as well as how tight of a fit the 8pin is behind the mb.
> and if anyone hasnt figured this out before but you can fit all of your lighting wires underneath the front i/o and on top of the dvd drive that is where the rest of that molex is going in the case.
> the upgrades i plan on doing is
> ...sleeving the cables in the whole tower...
> ...getting a 4 hhd cooler master cage that fits in 3 5.25 bays and will mod that to fit without having the cooler master plastic front cover on it...
> ...slim blu-ray and ssd in the top 5.25...
> ...two 7870's with sleeved cables to them...
> ...and two or three layer acrylic to keep the airflow from going behind the mb tray as well as putting leds in the side of said acrylic to get a better glow in the case but not over brightening it...


Nice cabling









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My old, upgraded Scout with an EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked. The case so small I barely have any room to work the inside that I busted my Corsair Vengeance RAM cover...
> 
> 
> Wire management...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water cooling fill port...


Nice


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Good to see you! How have you been?


had some bad stuff happen that hit me really hard and been really busy since school ended and spending alot of time with my dad. kinda got sweped away by life as can happen some times. good to see this club is still holding strong after the last year or so.

I just thought I would stop by and say hello to my old friends. and the new ones that have posted since i have been away.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> A wild Striker appears!


Lol. le scout came sad


----------



## ScoutMan

Hello guys (and girls if there is something like that here), I'm a new Scout owner and I love the case (it is also my first ever solo build).

I just have to say that this thread helped me A LOT, I love it and I'm currently on page 1174 (lol!).









I have just one question regarding the power switch, is the PC supposed to turn off when I press it without having to hold it down for a few seconds, or have I screwed up something?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScoutMan*
> 
> Hello guys (and girls if there is something like that here), I'm a new Scout owner and I love the case (it is also my first ever solo build).
> I just have to say that this thread helped me A LOT, I love it and I'm currently on page 1174 (lol!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just one question regarding the power switch, is the PC supposed to turn off when I press it without having to hold it down for a few seconds, or have I screwed up something?


that's usually controlled by a BIOS setting, either instant off or sleep on off. just pressing it will put it to sleep on the default settings, holding it down for a few seconds will turn it off, but again, this should be able to be switched in the BIOS.


----------



## ScoutMan

Oh OK, thanks, I'll check my BIOS settings, didn't think it had anything to do with that.

By the way, it is really interesting to read the old posts, it's like I have traveled trough time back to the times the H50 just came out (and 60% of the Scout owners had it, lol).


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScoutMan*
> 
> Hello guys (and girls if there is something like that here), I'm a new Scout owner and I love the case (it is also my first ever solo build).
> I just have to say that this thread helped me A LOT, I love it and I'm currently on page 1174 (lol!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just one question regarding the power switch, is the PC supposed to turn off when I press it without having to hold it down for a few seconds, or have I screwed up something?


It was my first ever solo build too, I think its a great starter case







For mine, if I just pushed the button in quickly, then windows would close programs, then power down after saving data etc. If I held it down for a few seconds it would hard shut down, just like flipping the switch on the back of the PSU causing data to be lost etc. Useful when overclocking and you freeze up









Welcome to OCN and the scout club!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Good to see you! How have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> had some bad stuff happen that hit me really hard and been really busy since school ended and spending alot of time with my dad. kinda got sweped away by life as can happen some times. good to see this club is still holding strong after the last year or so.
> 
> I just thought I would stop by and say hello to my old friends. and the new ones that have posted since i have been away.
Click to expand...

Glad to see you still have your head screwed on straight, sorry to here about the bad times. Have you updated the Reactor Project? That's still one of my favorites. You should check out the OP for some of new builds and the 25,000 posts celebration. I find it hard to believe people are still coming up with new things for the Scout even after all this time and all the great people we have had in this club, the members of the CMSSC Rock!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScoutMan*
> 
> Hello guys (and girls if there is something like that here), I'm a new Scout owner and I love the case (it is also my first ever solo build).
> 
> I just have to say that this thread helped me A LOT, I love it and I'm currently on page 1174 (lol!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just one question regarding the power switch, is the PC supposed to turn off when I press it without having to hold it down for a few seconds, or have I screwed up something?


WELCOME!!! I would love to see some pics, then you can fill out the form and become a member


----------



## CM MR HAF

Anyone here play Mass Effect 3? The M-8 Avenger was one of our references for Scout 2. Just throwing out an FYI. Expect Scout 2 versions sometime next month.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Hey can we have the complete specs of Scout II. All we have is the launch video. I like the case but as days gone by & saw some pictures of it I got turn off of the design. Looks like the original Scout looks cooler. Maybe you can provide us with better pictures & complete specs of the Scout II.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Hey can we have the complete specs of Scout II. All we have is the launch video. I like the case but as days gone but & saw some pictures of it I got turn off of the design. Looks like the original Scout looks cooler. Maybe you can provide us with better pictures & complete specs of the Scout II.


Sorry we can't release the exact specifications until September. The pictures you saw were the preproduction, which means the materials and such weren't final. The overall design would be maintained and we are very confident that it is a modern, unique step forward not only for the Scout II but also the entire Storm line. We have changed almost everything that Scout owners complained about, and everything good about the Scout 1 we didn't change.


----------



## Cheaptrick

I hope you don't add those mega drive cages. Builders nowadays doesn't really care about so many hard drives. Most just use 1 or 2 SSDs as boot drive (& just stick it with Velcro) & 1 mega hard disk drive for storage.

Lots of original Scout owners been removing those mega drive cages.


----------



## shadow water

thats great can there be certain things said like usb3 and cable grommets???


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Lots of original Scout owners been removing those mega drive cages.


i agree i did because its an eye sore and not really useful when you have 5, 5.25's


----------



## Cheaptrick

It does block the fresh air coming in.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> It does block the fresh air coming in.


i think we could just make a list of why that was a bad idea. so what they should do is make a nice 2 wide and 2 high hhd cage at the bottem and put the 5, 5.25's back in so that the scout owners can do the same thing they do now just take the cage out or since it would be smaller keep it and still get good airflow.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Sorry we can't release the exact specifications until September. The pictures you saw were the preproduction, which means the materials and such weren't final. The overall design would be maintained and we are very confident that it is a modern, unique step forward not only for the Scout II but also the entire Storm line. We have changed almost everything that Scout owners complained about, and everything good about the Scout 1 we didn't change.


Music to my ears!!!







Rep+ MR HAF....


----------



## CM MR HAF

So yes, Scout 2 is real and it will be released soon.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> So yes, Scout 2 is real and it will be released soon.


and you cant say anything about it?


----------



## angry scout

bad things about scout
1.drive cages
2.gable grommets/managin
3.fangrills make tons of noise
4.no dual 120mm anywere
5.many pepole complain fan grills on the window
6.longer gpu support
7.......etc
But still think this is the best case ever and i would be so happy if these were fixed on scout 2


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> bad things about scout
> 1.drive cages
> 2.gable grommets/managin
> 3.fangrills make tons of noise
> 4.no dual 120mm anywere
> 5.many pepole complain fan grills on the window
> 6.longer gpu support
> 7.......etc
> But still think this is the best case ever and i would be so happy if these were fixed on scout 2


This is all fixed, improved on in Scout 2. Everything on this list is implemented.


----------



## Cheaptrick

I would have like to see a 4th 3.5 inch drive bay for a small backplane to put (2) 2.5" removable storage drives for added portable storage. I don't really care for ssd or hdd drive cages. You can just stick ssds on the side so it's really not a problem where to put it. I hate to see a bottom 5" convertible to 2.5" drive bay. Cooler Master seems to find this convertible drive bays cool.

One of the biggest problem with the original Scout is the cable management. I hate to see another gigantic hole at the bottom. Back exhaust fan grill should only have 1 size. This idea of being able to use a smaller 100 mm fan as exhausted fan on the back is not cool at all. Nobody likes to use a 100 mm fan. Use a standard 120 mm.

I know it's impossible to sell a case without a drive cage but at least it should be totally removable for added option. Keep those holes in the case to a minimum. In the original Scout, there's so many holes that shouldn't have to be there. Cooler Master should put some emphasis on aesthetics especially with regards to fan grills. Corsair seems better with fan grill design.

At this stage, it's late to do any revisions. The Scout II is all packed up ready for shipment but still I would have like those I've like to see changed in the original Scout in the new Scout.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> This is all fixed, improved on in Scout 2. Everything on this list is implemented.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Anyone here play Mass Effect 3? The M-8 Avenger was one of our references for Scout 2. Just throwing out an FYI. Expect Scout 2 versions sometime next month.


I called that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Hey can we have the complete specs of Scout II. All we have is the launch video. I like the case but as days gone but & saw some pictures of it I got turn off of the design. Looks like the original Scout looks cooler. Maybe you can provide us with better pictures & complete specs of the Scout II.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry we can't release the exact specifications until September. The pictures you saw were the preproduction, which means the materials and such weren't final. The overall design would be maintained and we are very confident that it is a modern, unique step forward not only for the Scout II but also the entire Storm line. We have changed almost everything that Scout owners complained about, and everything good about the Scout 1 we didn't change.
Click to expand...

Is Sept just the NDA or is that the release date? I would like to update the title with any sold date that I can.
I know you can't make everyone happy with one case, but I think CM will make many people happy with this case. I'm still hoping I can shoe horn a rad in there some what easy with out modding the front, lol.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I know it's impossible to sell a case without a drive cage but at least it should be totally removable for added option. Keep those holes in the case to a minimum. In the original Scout, there's so many holes that shouldn't have to be there. Cooler Master should put some emphasis on aesthetics especially with regards to fan grills. Corsair seems better with fan grill design.
> At this stage, it's late to do any revisions. The Scout II is all packed up ready for shipment but still I would have like those I've like to see changed in the original Scout in the new Scout.


With the Scout 2 its a different body than the Scout 1. This means you won't be able to interchange any parts.


----------



## angry scout

http://www.sf3d.fi/uutiset/nVidia-GeForce-GTX-660-Ti-unboxing-video

jeah!


----------



## ScoutMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> WELCOME!!! I would love to see some pics, then you can fill out the form and become a member


I will be taking some pictures tomorrow, I don't have a decent cam with me right now.

I'm really growing fond of the Scout and I personally like how everything is ''crammed'' (oh, and it took me a few days to notice the Scout logo on the bottom of the front panel, love the little detail).
I still need to get my Noctua NH-D14 in and replace the stock fans which seem to weak for me.


----------



## DireLeon2010

CM MR HAF. What is the price expected to be for the Scout II?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScoutMan*
> 
> I will be taking some pictures tomorrow, I don't have a decent cam with me right now.
> I'm really growing fond of the Scout and I personally like how everything is ''crammed'' (oh, and it took me a few days to notice the Scout logo on the bottom of the front panel, love the little detail).
> I still need to get my Noctua NH-D14 in and replace the stock fans which seem to weak for me.


I like the Scout cuz I'm not a fan of gigantic pc case.


----------



## TripNip

Hi all, just wanted to load some pics of my case for you all, I'm new to the modding scene and to the site, all I can say is that this has been my favorite case by far.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TripNip*
> 
> Hi all, just wanted to load some pics of my case for you all, I'm new to the modding scene and to the site, all I can say is that this has been my favorite case by far.


Sweet. Nice work. I have that PSU too. Or rather, it's in it's box on a shelf and I'm thinking of putting it back in my rig. I'm getting random reboots in games and my rig won't always 'wake-up' from sleep mode. Weird, since this new processor is way more power efficient than my old one. Maybe my overclocking and unlocking bucked things up? Oh, and I added a hard drive. I read in the reviews somebody had trouble with the CMX700 when he added a second hard drive









Is that an old Chieftec in the background?


----------



## TripNip

Hey thanks, I've had this psu for years now and have not had a single problem with it, old Best Buy special for like $50. And the old case in the background, not sure what it is lol my grandfather gave it to me not to long ago cause he doesn't work on computers anymore, it's rocking some 9 mb's of sd ram and a Pentium 3 300 mhz or something lol hopefully going to change the guts of it soon to make my nephew a gaming rig.


----------



## ScoutMan

Here is my Scout, sadly my Sony DSLR is on a field trip with my uncle so there won't be any better pics soon. I hope this is enough to get into the CMSSC ^^.




Things I plan to do in the very near future (nothing drastic, as I lack skills (that isn't even such an obstacle as space 'n' tools are):
Cut out the front crosshair grill; put some higher, rubber feet; HDD cage cover; fit my Noctua NH-D14 in; replace the front fan with a green-led Silverstone Air Penetrator and put one in the 5.25 bay; put a piece of foam in the bottom of the front panel (there is dust EVERYWHERE







)...

Does someone maybe know where I can get this from in Europe? I love it.


----------



## TripNip

I hear ya on the dust issue, my scout was loaded all the time, after I put the clear side on it all the air comes from the front where the dust grills are and I pretty much have no dust in my system, sometimes I have to pull the front off and spray it but it dose a great job. I cut the cross hair out of mine and it really dose help the air flow.


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScoutMan*
> 
> Here is my Scout, sadly my Sony DSLR is on a field trip with my uncle so there won't be any better pics soon. I hope this is enough to get into the CMSSC ^^.
> Things I plan to do in the very near future (nothing drastic, as I lack skills (that isn't even such an obstacle as space 'n' tools are):
> Cut out the front crosshair grill; put some higher, rubber feet; HDD cage cover; fit my Noctua NH-D14 in; replace the front fan with a green-led Silverstone Air Penetrator and put one in the 5.25 bay; put a piece of foam in the bottom of the front panel (there is dust EVERYWHERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...
> Does someone maybe know where I can get this from in Europe? I love it.


Here you go, mein freund:

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/276-8971048-8222715?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=STB-3T4-E3-GP+

Amazon has domains in Italy, Spain, France, and the UK as well as Germany - just do a search for "STB-3T4-E3-GP" in any one of them for your country - I chose Germany because I'm half-German...

If you go to the bottom of the Amazon main page they have links to all of them.


----------



## ScoutMan

Dankeschön, It never occurred to me to check Amazon.


----------



## stratosrally

There's another nifty 4-in-3 drive housing by Xigmatek to check out:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019

It doesn't have a front panel - so you should be able to hide it behind the standard Scout mesh 5.25" mesh grilles...


----------



## ScoutMan

Yeah I have seen it, but I like the looks of the CM panel, that (and the fan) is the main reason I want to get it.
I actually found it in a shop in the neighbour country, so I'll probably just get it from there. (I live in a second, heck even third world country, lol







)

Thanks anyways!


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> CM MR HAF. What is the price expected to be for the Scout II?


Its the same price as Scout 1 2 years ago. This means if you upgraded as an original owner, you end up with a much better chassis.


----------



## SiberianSpForce

I'll have to get pics of my scout up. I got a cm sickle flow 120 for the door and I want to get the leds on it to interact with the led switch. I got the molex that I believe the switch runs into. I don't plug it in and the fans run, no lights, then lights up with it plugged in. I used the molex/fan pin harness that came with the sickle into the switch molex, and it runs the sickle and lights(so do the front & rear), but the sickle stays on when I turn the leds off. Is the sickle fan not wired to do that?

*edit*
Is it ok to run the 3 fans and switch on a single psu cable? Since all use 2 pins, i'd want to use the "fan only" power cable.(its 2wire/pin) I'd like to free up a cable for the CD drive.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> CM MR HAF. What is the price expected to be for the Scout II?
> 
> 
> 
> Its the same price as Scout 1 2 years ago. This means if you upgraded as an original owner, you end up with a much better chassis.
Click to expand...

I'm going to take that to mean $100. Even though I paid only around $80 for mine at Fry's Electronics 4th of July, 2009. The economy being the way it is


----------



## Nic-CM

Hi loyal Scout'izens. Hypothetically, how excited would you be to have an exclusive chance to win a Scout 2? This would be operating under the idea that this is for our loyal fans in the Scout / Scout 2 club.*

*Although for boring legal reason, we can't restrict it too much.


----------



## cad2blender

I have a storm scout and a z86 asrock extreme3 gen3 and would like to know how to have fan speed control on the intake and rearward facing fan. Currently I have the cpu fan (4 pin) plugged into it and the top exhaust (3 pin) plugged into the ch_fan header. I would to know if it's possible to plug in the other fans since they are 2 pin. How do you guys have it setup?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cad2blender*
> 
> I have a storm scout and a z86 asrock extreme3 gen3 and would like to know how to have fan speed control on the intake and rearward facing fan. Currently I have the cpu fan (4 pin) plugged into it and the top exhaust (3 pin) plugged into the ch_fan header. I would to know if it's possible to plug in the other fans since they are 2 pin. How do you guys have it setup?


You can use ASRock's Extreme Tuning Utility to adjust the fan speed. You can also use a SpeedFan software that you can download for free in the internet. Or you can purchase a fan controller to control your fans.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> Hi loyal Scout'izens. Hypothetically, how excited would you be to have an exclusive chance to win a Scout 2? This would be operating under the idea that this is for our loyal fans in the Scout / Scout 2 club.*
> *Although for boring legal reason, we can't restrict it too much.


That would be nice to get it for free.


----------



## cad2blender

I'm currently have it setup through my bios instead of the tuner utility, it's one less thing that I would need to have running in the background...although it is more convenient to use the tuner utility. By the way, a 2 pin fan cannot be plugged into the mobo so I can control the fan speed though the utility or bios correct? I need a 3 pin at the very least?


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> Hi loyal Scout'izens. Hypothetically, how excited would you be to have an exclusive chance to win a Scout 2? This would be operating under the idea that this is for our loyal fans in the Scout / Scout 2 club.*
> *Although for boring legal reason, we can't restrict it too much.


That would be a very nice way of acknowledging the suppoort that this community has had for your products.

I'm sure it would be much appreciated!


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> Hi loyal Scout'izens. Hypothetically, how excited would you be to have an exclusive chance to win a Scout 2? This would be operating under the idea that this is for our loyal fans in the Scout / Scout 2 club.*
> 
> *Although for boring legal reason, we can't restrict it too much.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> That would be nice to get it for free.


Indeed, i can't imagine being able to buy the 2 anytime soon..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScoutMan*
> 
> Here is my Scout, sadly my Sony DSLR is on a field trip with my uncle so there won't be any better pics soon. I hope this is enough to get into the CMSSC ^^.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things I plan to do in the very near future (nothing drastic, as I lack skills (that isn't even such an obstacle as space 'n' tools are):
> Cut out the front crosshair grill; put some higher, rubber feet; HDD cage cover; fit my Noctua NH-D14 in; replace the front fan with a green-led Silverstone Air Penetrator and put one in the 5.25 bay; put a piece of foam in the bottom of the front panel (there is dust EVERYWHERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...
> 
> Does someone maybe know where I can get this from in Europe? I love it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TripNip*
> 
> Hi all, just wanted to load some pics of my case for you all, I'm new to the modding scene and to the site, all I can say is that this has been my favorite case by far.


Welcome both of you!!! TripNip please fill out the form on the OP to get added to the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> CM MR HAF. What is the price expected to be for the Scout II?
> 
> 
> 
> Its the same price as Scout 1 2 years ago. This means if you upgraded as an original owner, you end up with a much better chassis.
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> That would be nice to get it for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, i can't imagine being able to buy the 2 anytime soon..
Click to expand...

Sept???


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> Hi loyal Scout'izens. Hypothetically, how excited would you be to have an exclusive chance to win a Scout 2? This would be operating under the idea that this is for our loyal fans in the Scout / Scout 2 club.*
> 
> *Although for boring legal reason, we can't restrict it too much.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Sept???


I think he means hes broke so the only way he could get it would be for free


----------



## shadow water




----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Sept???
> 
> 
> 
> I think he means hes broke so the only way he could get it would be for free
Click to expand...

I resemble that remark....stupid power bill....stupid summer









http://www.cwc-group.com/afb0712vhb6a01.html

This little beast came stock with my 960T. The cooler block is crap, but I'm thinking of replacing the Zalmans ghetto-rigged to my 5770 with this. Right now my card take up three slots







Wish there was a way to actually plug it into the card. Oh well.


----------



## SiberianSpForce

Got a couple pics of 'er finally. Got the other in my rig builder.


----------



## Kaneda13

Got that fitting replaced today, but still working on getting an air bubble our of it... but here are some shots:




























Also got a rough cut on my window, though i found out my U-Channel isn't wide enough to fit this case panel, so i have some more coming:


----------



## FallenAngelBK

Haha so Ive had my scout up and running for a week or so now







Although, one thing has been bothering me, the button they have for switching the fan LEDs on and off seems to be broken (lights never turn on...) and I was wondering if I could just manually rewire the cords that connect the fans to the button to see if I can get them lit up... I mean its not too big of a deal and Im managing fine without them but lights







Oh and another thing is I have my H50 ghetto rigged with fan screws to the mounting plate and the radiator fans are just old 41cfm case fans from my previous case in push and pull lol


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenAngelBK*
> 
> Haha so Ive had my scout up and running for a week or so now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, one thing has been bothering me, the button they have for switching the fan LEDs on and off seems to be broken (lights never turn on...) and I was wondering if I could just manually rewire the cords that connect the fans to the button to see if I can get them lit up... I mean its not too big of a deal and Im managing fine without them but lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and another thing is I have my H50 ghetto rigged with fan screws to the mounting plate and the radiator fans are just old 41cfm case fans from my previous case in push and pull lol


Plug em into the board? Haven't used that function since the third or fourth month







Someone here should be able to help you though


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Got that fitting replaced today, but still working on getting an air bubble our of it... but here are some shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a rough cut on my window, though i found out my U-Channel isn't wide enough to fit this case panel, so i have some more coming:


Man that must be the single most beautiful thing i've ever seen in my life...


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Man that must be the single most beautiful thing i've ever seen in my life...


Thank alot, i put a lot of work into it and it's always nice to get a compliment. i was running BOINC last night for 8 hours with the GPU at 100% and 7 of the cores at 100%, and here's the temps i woke up too:


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Thank alot, i put a lot of work into it and it's always nice to get a compliment. i was running BOINC last night for 8 hours with the GPU at 100% and 7 of the cores at 100%, and here's the temps i woke up too:


Nice, I've decided that i won't do folding or anything like that.
It really seems the H40 isn't made to cool a eight-core bulldozer.

Running 'idle' at 67 C*.
Room temprature is about 38 C*.
can't even touch my pc, or I'll burn my hand haha.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Nice, I've decided that i won't do folding or anything like that.
> It really seems the H40 isn't made to cool a eight-core bulldozer.
> Running 'idle' at 67 C*.
> Room temprature is about 38 C*.
> can't even touch my pc, or I'll burn my hand haha.


wow, that is hot. here's what my idle temps look like:


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> wow, that is hot. here's what my idle temps look like:
> 
> Meh, the airflow in the Cooler Master Elite 430 isn't as good either.
> HDD's keep blocking all the cool air, No cable managment whatsoever...
> Poor girl keeps breathing recycled air:wheee:


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> wow, that is hot. here's what my idle temps look like:


Meh, the airflow in the Cooler Master Elite 430 isn't as good either.
HDD's keep blocking all the cool air, No cable managment whatsoever...
Poor girl keeps breathing recycled air.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Got time for some modding yesterday & finally able to fully rivet the front fan hole in place. It's not final yet. I just paint brushed the whole thing.



Now the front water cooling radiator looks better.



Also re-installed the useless drive bay locking mechanism.



I almost forgot to show you guys the side panel window mod I did long ago.


----------



## Cheaptrick

My 2nd Heatkiller GTX 680 waterblock & EVGA GTX 680 backplate is on the way. Hopefully I can get another EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked next week so I can do another backplate screw mod similar to the one I did few weeks ago.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> wow, that is hot. here's what my idle temps look like:


My temps with fans set at 1400 rpm max & CPU highly overclocked...


----------



## Aryan1171

so i found out why my girl was running so hot
the fan connecting to the rad was turned of. The whole day.

I was surprised to see that tempratures weren't rising abouve 67 degrees celcius.
No airflow required for succesfull heat dissapation?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> My temps with fans set at 1400 rpm max & CPU highly overclocked...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah, it's amazing how much cooler the new i7's run compared to the original ones (i have an original i7 860)


----------



## ScoutMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


Those are some nice temps, and I love the killer look of your build.
Which app is that?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScoutMan*
> 
> Those are some nice temps, and I love the killer look of your build.
> Which app is that?


iStat Menus, here's the link.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Jeeze! The director of Top Gun jumped off a bridge.


----------



## Aryan1171

installed a Schyte Kaze Yyuni, tempratures dropped by 15 degrees lol.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Jeeze! The director of Top Gun jumped off a bridge.


That's a lot of drop out there. Howabout the noise it added?

Still cooling that nice looking Scout boys?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Jeeze! The director of Top Gun jumped off a bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of drop out there. Howabout the noise it added?
> 
> Still cooling that nice looking Scout boys?
Click to expand...

???


----------



## shadow water

hey guys i plan on getting a right side panel and cutting my own window in it does anyone have any good ideas i want something that looks like it was torn but still smooth to the touch...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Got time for some modding yesterday & finally able to fully rivet the front fan hole in place. It's not final yet. I just paint brushed the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the front water cooling radiator looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> Also re-installed the useless drive bay locking mechanism.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot to show you guys the side panel window mod I did long ago.


Looking good, can wait to see it all buttoned up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*


What type of fan control does that have? Is it anything like what Asus has?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> so i found out why my girl was running so hot
> the fan connecting to the rad was turned of. The whole day.
> 
> I was surprised to see that tempratures weren't rising abouve 67 degrees celcius.
> No airflow required for succesfull heat dissapation?


That would do it, lol. The cpu might have been throttling? Maybe you have enough positive presser to push some air through that rad?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> hey guys i plan on getting a right side panel and cutting my own window in it does anyone have any good ideas i want something that looks like it was torn but still smooth to the touch...


Maybe get a custom applique done. You could to some crazy cutting on the window and flame treat is to smooth the cuts.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SiberianSpForce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a couple pics of 'er finally. Got the other in my rig builder.


*Welcome to the CMSSC!!!*

Please fill the form out on the OP to get added to the Member's List









You got some nice hardware there, but you need to clean those cables up. This might help


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> so i found out why my girl was running so hot
> the fan connecting to the rad was turned of. The whole day.
> I was surprised to see that tempratures weren't rising abouve 67 degrees celcius.
> No airflow required for succesfull heat dissapation?


This could be dangerous to the health of your lady.


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That would do it, lol. The cpu might have been throttling? Maybe you have enough positive presser to push some air through that rad?
> Maybe get a custom applique done. You could to some crazy cutting on the window and flame treat is to smooth the cuts.


no throttling lol, even under load (metro 2033) and the front fan being completly blocked off by several HDD's it remained 67 C*!
the cpu had itself clocked at 3.8 GhZ. (turboboost?)


----------



## ScoutMan

Okay, I just got my fan that I will be putting in the 5.25'' bay, I've put some foam on the bottom of the front panel, need to find some case feets.

But the real reason I'm posting is to ask if someone can provide me a link (or explanation) of VRM on the motherboards. How do I know which phase mine has? (can't really find it in the specifications)
As I understand it is a limiting factor in overclocking, what do you think about my Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScoutMan*
> 
> Okay, I just got my fan that I will be putting in the 5.25'' bay, I've put some foam on the bottom of the front panel, need to find some case feets.
> But the real reason I'm posting is to ask if someone can provide me a link (or explanation) of VRM on the motherboards. How do I know which phase mine has? (can't really find it in the specifications)
> As I understand it is a limiting factor in overclocking, what do you think about my Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3?
> Thanks in advance.


Quoted from HERE (the article is about the GA-Z68XP-UD3-iSSD, which is the same as your board, just with the SSD interface added):

"That aside, the GA-Z68XP-UD3 is a fairly straightforward Z68 implementation, with 7-phase CPU VRM,"


----------



## ScoutMan

Thanks again Kaneda. 7 phase, hmm...

That's not too bad? lol


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScoutMan*
> 
> Thanks again Kaneda. 7 phase, hmm...
> That's not too bad? lol


There should be an explanation of mobo VRMs in my sig


----------



## ScoutMan

Woah it took some time for me to read that in English, but everything is well explained. Thanks again!


----------



## Kaneda13

Got my special U-Channel order today, fits perfectly, now i just need to work on the window...


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Jeeze! The director of Top Gun jumped off a bridge.


He got an inoperable brain tumor or cancer. Can't blame him for jumping. It must have been so very hopeless for him.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Guys, are there high powered Scout mods here like having a GTX 690 perharps on a X79 platform?


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://promotions.newegg.com/CoolerMaster/12-3217/index.html

$129 for the Trooper! I hates being broke


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Guys, are there high powered Scout mods here like having a GTX 690 perharps on a X79 platform?


I dont think so; most people who spend a grand on a video card or 500 on a processor are willing to spend more than 70 dollars on a case


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> I dont think so; most people who spend a grand on a video card or 500 on a processor are willing to spend more than 70 dollars on a case


I thought so. Most I've seen here with Scout still using underpowered past gen CPU. I'm probably crazy enough then to put (2) GTX 680 cards on Scout. Anyway, I really like this case due to its size & style. I used a Zalman Fatal1ty case worth $400 before & sure could afford to buy more than $200 case but this expensive cases are just to huge for my taste.


----------



## shadow water

best air cooler that fits in the scout?


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> best air cooler that fits in the scout?


noctua nh-d14


----------



## Tjm1

I FINALLY got the motherboard for my Scout I've had the case and all of the other components for a while now. This is my first time building a pc so I didn't do anything to extravagant.

I modded the case to hinge from the rear (suicide door)







and used a toolbox lock for the latch.

My cable management sucks ATM ill clean it up once i have all the fans changed over to blue leds. I will also repaint the shield on the front panel silver. I found two Antec fans on clearance for $4.50 each and decided I prefer blue over red after all.

I absolutely LOVE the case. Ive been reading here for a while and this thread helped me choose the scout over several other cases.

So here is my build
AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz
MSI 990FXA-GD80V2 AM3+
PC Power and Cooling Silencer MK III 600W Modular
OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-120G
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850


































I need some advice on making all the fan lights operate from the front switch the fans on the side are Antec 3 speed 120mm tricool's


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> noctua nh-d14


hmm i like it but i think it might hit my ram...


----------



## Cheaptrick

Nice side door modding *Tjm1*.









What kind of solder you use? Are doing TEC weld?

I tried soldering using a regular solder but it doesn't seem to stick on Scout.


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Nice side door modding *Tjm1*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of solder you use? Are doing TEC weld?
> I tried soldering using a regular solder but it doesn't seem to stick on Scout.


This kind of solder










I didn't weld it to the case, the hinges are welded to two stainless steel plates, the plates are screwed to the case with self taping screws the screws were inserted from the outside so that the threads hold in the stainless portion.

It really needs the plates, originally I had planed to attach the hinges directly to the case with rivets on the case and screws on the door, but after cutting enough material out to allow the hinges to work the case had lost to much structural integrity so i just cut out all of the edge so that i could use plates to stiffen the case and spread the stress from the hinges (they are spring loaded)/

It could be done entirely with screws or rivets if someone was so inclined. I went with the screws over rivets so that i could easily remove the door and welded the plates to the hinges because it was easier to keep them in alignment while welding as apposed to drilling 8 holes for each hinge.

The welds look like crap because the only metal I had lying around the right thickness and width was some very high end stainless steel, and the sheet metal the hinges are made of melts at a much lower temp than the stainless. To bond the two properly I need a tig welder, all Ive got atm is a wire welder and a arc welder its ugly but it will hold


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> I FINALLY got the motherboard for my Scout I've had the case and all of the other components for a while now. This is my first time building a pc so I didn't do anything to extravagant.
> 
> I modded the case to hinge from the rear (suicide door)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and used a toolbox lock for the latch.
> 
> My cable management sucks ATM ill clean it up once i have all the fans changed over to blue leds. I will also repaint the shield on the front panel silver. I found two Antec fans on clearance for $4.50 each and decided I prefer blue over red after all.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the case. Ive been reading here for a while and this thread helped me choose the scout over several other cases.
> 
> So here is my build
> AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz
> MSI 990FXA-GD80V2 AM3+
> PC Power and Cooling Silencer MK III 600W Modular
> OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-120G
> SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some advice on making all the fan lights operate from the front switch the fans on the side are Antec 3 speed 120mm tricool's


*Welcome to the CMSSC!!!*

Very cool mod, and a first here in the CMSSC!

As for the lighting, is kinda tricky, the LED switch is 5V and fans have 12V LED's. You can make it work a couple ways

1. You can make a 12V circuit and run your fans off that, the down side is your fans will turn off.
2. Again you can make a 12V circuit and rewire your fans to just power your LED's, major PIA
Link to 12V circuit how to
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-tbd-club/17060#post_11974926

3. You can try running the stock LED's off the switch or replace the LED's in your fan with 7V LED's and wire them to the switch, cheapest and easiest IMO

This link was for changing the stock LED's for the stock fans but you'll get the idea
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-tbd-club/24900#post_16823927

You can find this links in the Tip and Tricks link on the OP if you need them later


----------



## Tjm1

Thanks for the links, I think I will go the relay route, might be a while until I get to radio shack tho. I guess I am going to have to clean up the wiring before i get a chance to put new LEDs in.


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> I FINALLY got the motherboard for my Scout I've had the case and all of the other components for a while now. This is my first time building a pc so I didn't do anything to extravagant.
> I modded the case to hinge from the rear (suicide door)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and used a toolbox lock for the latch.
> My cable management sucks ATM ill clean it up once i have all the fans changed over to blue leds. I will also repaint the shield on the front panel silver. I found two Antec fans on clearance for $4.50 each and decided I prefer blue over red after all.
> I absolutely LOVE the case. Ive been reading here for a while and this thread helped me choose the scout over several other cases.
> So here is my build
> AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz
> MSI 990FXA-GD80V2 AM3+
> PC Power and Cooling Silencer MK III 600W Modular
> OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-120G
> SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some advice on making all the fan lights operate from the front switch the fans on the side are Antec 3 speed 120mm tricool's


Tjm1 i love your suicide door mod i cant believe no one has done that before on this case......well done.
Now im looking at my scout thinking to myself "Hmmm I wonder"


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> Tjm1 i love your suicide door mod i cant believe no one has done that before on this case......well done.
> Now im looking at my scout thinking to myself "Hmmm I wonder"


I can write up a how to guide If you like, honestly I didn't think it was that big of a deal its not nearly as hard to do as it looks.

I found some 180 degree hinges online that are not to different from the ones i used, I couldn't find them in a store tho, and as my computer is always on my desk i did not see the point, might be good for someone else tho.


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> I can write up a how to guide If you like, honestly I didn't think it was that big of a deal its not nearly as hard to do as it looks.
> I found some 180 degree hinges online that are not to different from the ones i used, I couldn't find them in a store tho, and as my computer is always on my desk i did not see the point, might be good for someone else tho.


That would be amazing


----------



## DireLeon2010

R.I.P Neil Armstrong.


----------



## GoodInk

Only a couple days left this month, if anyone wants their rig up on the front page post some pics!


----------



## GoodInk

I just had to share


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Only a couple days left this month, if anyone wants their rig up on the front page post some pics!


Ill post some pics tomorrow


----------



## SiberianSpForce

Don't think i'm getting in on this, but look forward to seeing pics!


----------



## cheapshots




----------



## GoodInk

Last day for photo's! Remeber I'm not looking for the best hardware just cool looking pic's of Scouts.

For all you Scout's that don't know how to get a good pic, here is a great guide to show you how to take photo's of your rig. In a nut shell, good light, low ISO, long exposure time, with your camera on a tri pod or sitting on something like a box.
http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig#post11973892


----------



## CTrak

Count me In BOYZ !!!


----------



## GoodInk

*September Best Picture of the Month
Congratulations Cheaptrick*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTrak*
> 
> Count me In BOYZ !!!


*Welcome to the CMSSC!!!*

That is one cool paint job!!! I love the mesh cover too, nice touch







I hope you have have some camera skills, I would love to have this on the front page next month.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTrak*
> 
> Count me In BOYZ !!!


Whoa!


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTrak*
> 
> Count me In BOYZ !!!


Awesome paintjob, and welcome to the forums!!!


----------



## CTrak

Thanx for the kind words people.........I work real hard to achieve the "look".....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Welcome to the CMSSC!!!*
> That is one cool paint job!!! I love the mesh cover too, nice touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have have some camera skills, I would love to have this on the front page next month.


I'm sure I could come up with some better pics..........


----------



## LolCakeLazors

Hey guys, I'm an unemployed high school student who is broke.









Some pictures of my badly wire-managed scout.










Looking to replace that HDD cage with a shorter one... right after I replace my 4+1 motherboard.










Sorry about the bad pictures, I don't have a legit camera


----------



## Petey

most use para shoot string for sleeving, takes some time but is cheap and looks good., heat shrink is cheap if you use it wisely. Army Navy store supply has it, outdoors etc. Trim your tubing will help a lot, tripple rad? cool mount


----------



## LolCakeLazors

Honestly, I don't think I would have the patience to sleeve the cables









Yeah, once I replace the motherboard, I'm going to buy some compression fittings and some black tubing and hopefully replace the HDD cage.

And it's a 240 rad not a triple. I wish though


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LolCakeLazors*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm an unemployed high school student who is broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures of my badly wire-managed scout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to replace that HDD cage with a shorter one... right after I replace my 4+1 motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bad pictures, I don't have a legit camera


*Welcome to the CMSSC*

Not a bad setup for a broke unemployed high school student







I had my Scout setup a lot like that. I just removed the HDD cage and mounted them to the floor on their sides. I used the o-rings that came with my Rasa kit to dampen the vibrations. The only thing you need to do is drill two holes, the other holes are there from the HDD cage.



BTW please fill out the form on the OP to get added to the Members List


----------



## LolCakeLazors

I will









I'm going to keep the cage since I'm planning on adding an SSD and I feel more secure with the thought that my HDDs will have no chance of touching my motherboard.

Most likely going to add a 120 rad to the back like you did. Just after I get a motherboard that runs pretty cool. The MOSFETs on this board are already up to 60 C.

And don't tell anyone but... I have an urge to change to the Fractal Design Midi just because of the WCing.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LolCakeLazors*
> 
> I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to keep the cage since I'm planning on adding an SSD and I feel more secure with the thought that my HDDs will have no chance of touching my motherboard.
> 
> Most likely going to add a 120 rad to the back like you did. Just after I get a motherboard that runs pretty cool. The MOSFETs on this board are already up to 60 C.
> 
> And don't tell anyone but... I have an urge to change to the Fractal Design Midi just because of the WCing.


Beware the RX120 is a giant PIA to mount there! There is a rivet that you have to grind down, then you must cut the rolled edge of the case, and you'll still have to drill out the fan holes







You can mount the fan to the case first and it will fit but you loose the top fan. My MB really didn't like that setup. My USB's would randomly drop because of the lack of air flow behind the rad. If you are planning on going that route please check my build log in my sig.


----------



## LolCakeLazors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Beware the RX120 is a giant PIA to mount there! There is a rivet that you have to grind down, then you must cut the rolled edge of the case, and you'll still have to drill out the fan holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can mount the fan to the case first and it will fit but you loose the top fan. My MB really didn't like that setup. My USB's would randomly drop because of the lack of air flow behind the rad. If you are planning on going that route please check my build log in my sig.


That's too bad :/

Might need a new case then or would one 240 rad work for GPU and CPU?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LolCakeLazors*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Beware the RX120 is a giant PIA to mount there! There is a rivet that you have to grind down, then you must cut the rolled edge of the case, and you'll still have to drill out the fan holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can mount the fan to the case first and it will fit but you loose the top fan. My MB really didn't like that setup. My USB's would randomly drop because of the lack of air flow behind the rad. If you are planning on going that route please check my build log in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad :/
> 
> Might need a new case then or would one 240 rad work for GPU and CPU?
Click to expand...

Are you overclocking?


----------



## LolCakeLazors

Yes definitely. I plan to get a 3570K and then probably put a waterblock on a 560 Ti after buying the whole build.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LolCakeLazors*
> 
> Yes definitely. I plan to get a 3570K and then probably put a waterblock on a 560 Ti after buying the whole build.


You'll want more than a 240 then. I would get a EX240 and a EX120 if you want it internal. Best of luck and I can't wait to see some updates. I love a watercooled Scout


----------



## DireLeon2010

Aw dammit! Michael Clarke Duncan just died!









R.I.P


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Aw dammit! Michael Clarke Duncan just died!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P


That sucks, I liked his work. That is #2 I wonder who #3 is going to be?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Any ETA on the release of the Scout II? Anyone?


----------



## GoodInk

Last thing CM said was we should here more about it this month.


----------



## Lareson

Long time owner of this case and I do have to say, it is probably the best case I've ever owned. Also did not know that CM was going to release a 2nd model of it.

I've started a thread on it, but I'm doing an internal upgrade here shortly and I'm planning on watercooling it. Would like some of your guy's thoughts and opinions on what I'm doing.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302307/cm-storm-scout-watercooling-project/0_30

I actually haven't taken pics of my rig in a while, but I took this one shortly after I got the case. Just an internal shot, but I'll probably take some new ones before I do the upgrade.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Long time owner of this case and I do have to say, it is probably the best case I've ever owned. Also did not know that CM was going to release a 2nd model of it.
> I've started a thread on it, but I'm doing an internal upgrade here shortly and I'm planning on watercooling it. Would like some of your guy's thoughts and opinions on what I'm doing.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1302307/cm-storm-scout-watercooling-project/0_30
> I actually haven't taken pics of my rig in a while, but I took this one shortly after I got the case. Just an internal shot, but I'll probably take some new ones before I do the upgrade.


Nice rig.







Are you planning to water cool your video cards?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Speaking of 'blast from the past'....

Agena (2)
Brisbane (14)
Deneb (2)
Lima (2)
Llano (11)
Manchester (3)

- More

Manila (7)
Orleans (7)
Propus (2)
Rana (2)
Regor (4)
San Diego (4)
Sargas (1)
Sparta (3)
Toledo (2)
Toliman (3)
Venice (4)
Windsor (10)
Zambezi (6)

....HOLY Guacamole! Where'd you get all those old CPUs NewEgg?!


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Nice rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you planning to water cool your video cards?


I'm hoping to do it. My only issue right now is money and since I'm already spending a bunch on CPU, mobo, and 1 GPU right now, what I have picked out is really all that I can put down for now. Might be a while even before I can even order my 2nd GPU.

Also NewEgg seems to be bringing in a lot of refurbished processors lately.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Long time owner of this case and I do have to say, it is probably the best case I've ever owned. Also did not know that CM was going to release a 2nd model of it.
> 
> I've started a thread on it, but I'm doing an internal upgrade here shortly and I'm planning on watercooling it. Would like some of your guy's thoughts and opinions on what I'm doing.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1302307/cm-storm-scout-watercooling-project/0_30
> 
> I actually haven't taken pics of my rig in a while, but I took this one shortly after I got the case. Just an internal shot, but I'll probably take some new ones before I do the upgrade.


*Welcome to the CMSSC!!!*

Please fill out the form on the OP to get added to the Members List.

I love that MB, it's about a sexy as a MB can get









Here is mine when it was in my Scout


And this it where it is now


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anybody know how two Nvidia 510s in SLI would stand up to a single 4670? It's the whole CUDA core thing that throws me off.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Anybody know how two Nvidia 510s in SLI would stand up to a single 4670? It's the whole CUDA core thing that throws me off.


i can't find a link to a GTX510 that's sli-able.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Anybody know how two Nvidia 510s in SLI would stand up to a single 4670? It's the whole CUDA core thing that throws me off.
> 
> 
> 
> i can't find a link to a GTX510 that's sli-able.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I'm getting the feeling I heard wrong. My niece was showing me Guild Wars II the other day and she was trying to raise the settings. It wasn't working so she had to turn them WAY down. I have the feeling the place she bought her rig from cheaped out in the GPU department. It's a relatively new AMD 'gaming' rig too. You'd think she'd be able to crank the setting all the way up.









Oh. I was asking because I was thinking of loaning her my 4670 until she can afford a new GPU.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Yeah. I'm getting the feeling I heard wrong. My niece was showing me Guild Wars II the other day and she was trying to raise the settings. It wasn't working so she had to turn them WAY down. I have the feeling the place she bought her rig from cheaped out in the GPU department. It's a relatively new AMD 'gaming' rig too. You'd think she'd be able to crank the setting all the way up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I was asking because I was thinking of loaning her my 4670 until she can afford a new GPU.


i can't find any performance tests on the 510, but it appears to be a very entry level GPU, so you 4670 should thoroughly stomp it.


----------



## Lareson

Yeah, really the #10 series GPUs are meant for slight graphics improvement over integrated and to run dual monitors. Don't think any below the 640 can SLI, and only certain manufactured 640s can SLI.

The 4670 should be fine for now.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Guys I got new pics with my (2) EVGA GTX 680 SC on Scout. I finally finished with my EVGA backplate mod (http://www.overclock.net/t/1272655/evga-gtx-680-water-block-compabibility/60) & happy to show you the result. Still waiting for my SLI bridge cable. Hopefully it get's delivered by end of the week.

Before I've got my Heatkiller twin bridge interconnect...


After I've got my Heatkiller twin bridge interconnect...


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Any ETA on the release of the Scout II? Anyone?


It should be arriving this September.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Guys I got new pics with my (2) EVGA GTX 680 SC on Scout. I finally finished with my EVGA backplate mod (http://www.overclock.net/t/1272655/evga-gtx-680-water-block-compabibility/60) & happy to show you the result. Still waiting for my SLI bridge cable. Hopefully it get's delivered by end of the week.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before I've got my Heatkiller twin bridge interconnect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I've got my Heatkiller twin bridge interconnect...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Any ETA on the release of the Scout II? Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> It should be arriving this September.
Click to expand...











OP and title updated and thanks again for keeping us up to date


----------



## eamonjun

Hi I'm new to this forum.
whilst browsing through all the pc mods I thought they were very good but no one has made some sort of cover to go over the front I/O.



I also bought the nzxt mesh to match the front panels and a custom made icon sticker of the cm storm behind the grate.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eamonjun*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new to this forum.
> whilst browsing through all the pc mods I thought they were very good but no one has made some sort of cover to go over the front I/O.
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought the nzxt mesh to match the front panels and a custom made icon sticker of the cm storm behind the grate.


*Welcome to the CMSSC!*

I think you have 2 firsts here on the CMSSC,
1. the front I/O cover
2. The sticker on the cross hair

I love them both


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Any ETA on the release of the Scout II? Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> It should be arriving this September.
Click to expand...

(dances a jig with theme to _Brazil_ playing in background)


----------



## Cheaptrick

September means for CM , the 30th or last day of the month or October.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> September means for CM , the 30th or last day of the month or October.


I hope this is not true.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I hope this is not true.


They said it before it's August. They even mentioned it on their video.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I hope this is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> They said it before it's August. They even mentioned it on their video.
Click to expand...

When it's the same month, most times that means it will be that month. Last time it happened was with the Trooper and that was a shipping problem.

BTW that was the first thing I typed on my new keyboard. This thing rocks








Aivia Osmium by Gigabyte


----------



## onehappyhour

Hi guys
It's being a long time but I finally finished upgrading the looks on the Scout. This is the final product.


----------



## GoodInk

Anyone looking for some LED's, Modelers Brand is having a 10% sale this month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModelersBrand*
> 
> Just so everyone knows, this month, September is Modeler's Brand 1st anniversary and as such, I'm featuring a 10% discount on any size order, any time thru the end of the month! If you are looking to get anything, now's a good time to stock up!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onehappyhour*
> 
> Hi guys
> It's being a long time but I finally finished upgrading the looks on the Scout. This is the final product.


That is a killer fan grill, Dwood's? The last pic, is it just me or does it look like a face on the top half







You need a PSU and HDD covers to finish off the look.


----------



## TripNip

Hey guys just wanted to throw up some updated pics of the new mods and hardware : PSU cover, HDD cover, New Mobo Biostar TA990FXE


----------



## onehappyhour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That is a killer fan grill, Dwood's? The last pic, is it just me or does it look like a face on the top half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need a PSU and HDD covers to finish off the look.


Yes the custom .fan grill is from Dwood. He does great work.


----------



## Black_Rain

i have a GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH LGA 1155 Intel Z77 mobo and a MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express it is 10.63".. will that fit, ?


----------



## DireLeon2010

According to the guide on the first page, it looks like your GPU will be a really tight fit.


----------



## darkstar585

Hi guys









its been a long time and I am so happy to see new members and scouts!









I have just survived 2 months of no internet since getting married and moving house and it was hell...I had to do unspeakable things to cure boredom including reading a single book and a baked bean jigsaw puzzle









New apartment in the city centre makes up for it and I will hopefully have a scout II on the way in the not too distant future


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black_Rain*
> 
> i have a GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH LGA 1155 Intel Z77 mobo and a MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express it is 10.63".. will that fit, ?


It should fit, but very tight

This is Branish's, he reported that no modding was required for it.


----------



## Lareson

Yeah, I just installed the MSI Twin Frozr III GeForce GTX 670 into this case and it's a very close fit. Had to put it kind of on an angle to get it in cause there's a fin on the end of the card that sticks off the side. If that wasn't there, it'd fit in perfectly without any issues. Also means that if you have to change any SATA ports, you'll have to remove the card as there's no room to get underneath it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Decided to pull the 'ol Scout out of storage and get some good use out of it. I always did love working with this case. H100 going in to complete the mod, sorry for the cell phone pics. Better ones to come later once it's completed.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Decided to pull the 'ol Scout out of storage and get some good use out of it. I always did love working with this case. H100 going in to complete the mod, sorry for the cell phone pics. Better ones to come later once it's completed.


Looks good and Welcome Back!


----------



## Cheaptrick

Guys I need sombody's input on this one. I'm going to put at side vent on both sides on the Scout side panel. I'll probably replace the glass window in the process using a non-windowed side panel & cutting a smaller window on it. I need a hole/vent design that's cool to see. I'm going to reorient & add another rad exhausting hot air to the side.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks good and Welcome Back!


Thanks, it took a good amount of cutting and chopping to get that thing in there. I hope to have it finished by this weekend.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks, it took a good amount of cutting and chopping to get that thing in there. I hope to have it finished by this weekend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOVE the color of the side panel, matches my Matco tool box (extreme green)


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> LOVE the color of the side panel, matches my Matco tool box (extreme green)


Thanks, it's gonna be my mean green folding machine


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Guys I need sombody's input on this one. I'm going to put at side vent on both sides on the Scout side panel. I'll probably replace the glass window in the process using a non-windowed side panel & cutting a smaller window on it. I need a hole/vent design that's cool to see. I'm going to reorient & add another rad exhausting hot air to the side.


Something like this?


Here is the build log but a lot of the pics are down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks good and Welcome Back!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it took a good amount of cutting and chopping to get that thing in there. I hope to have it finished by this weekend.
Click to expand...

It's a lot of work to get a rad in the top of a Scout, but you my friend have pulled it off beautifully.


----------



## Cheaptrick

It's close but not necessarily like the one shown in picture. I wan't to make it look like the one in CM Cosmos 2 side panel vent or something similar that looks very neat. The side holes should be on the area of the drive cage that I've removed.

If I make a hole on the acrylic area (like the one in the picture) the rad exhaust is not centered.

Do you have a close up image of the hole on that picture?


----------



## angry scout

so i finally upgraded my gpu an i bought asus hd 6950directcu any toughts? And if its too long i have to put it to the lower pci slot wich is 8x so is there so much of a difference on the performance than putting it to 16x slot


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> so i finally upgraded my gpu an i bought asus hd 6950directcu any toughts? And if its too long i have to put it to the lower pci slot wich is 8x so is there so much of a difference on the performance than putting it to 16x slot


Always wanted one of those, three slots though right? Im not sure if it will fit, my reference 6950 didnt fit without moving the drive cage


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> 
> 
> It's close but not necessarily like the one shown in picture. I wan't to make it look like the one in CM Cosmos 2 side panel vent or something similar that looks very neat. The side holes should be on the area of the drive cage that I've removed.
> 
> If I make a hole on the acrylic area (like the one in the picture) the rad exhaust is not centered.
> 
> Do you have a close up image of the hole on that picture?


He made a rad box inside the front area, pulled air in from the front and push it out the side if I remember correctly. There might be a close up pic in the work log, I don't really have the time to look through the work log right now. He does have it indexed but like I said there are a lot of pics that are down, I hate imageshack, crap I forgot to link to the build log








http://www.overclock.net/t/823121/cm-storm-spectre-complete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> so i finally upgraded my gpu an i bought asus hd 6950directcu any toughts? And if its too long i have to put it to the lower pci slot wich is 8x so is there so much of a difference on the performance than putting it to 16x slot


Not a real world difference, in most cases. If it was a 6990, you might loose a bit of power.


----------



## angry scout

ok thanks guys and it the dual slot becouse its better for crossfire and in future i might buy another one


----------



## angry scout

woow it jus barely fitted the top slot only 0,2cm room there and did some gaming on it wellall 1080p and ultra of course)

bf3:40-50fps
dead island:190fps
bfbc2:60fps
dirt 3:45fps
all around good performing card im happy to it and its SUPER quiet and cool


----------



## Nic-CM

The countdown has begun...

http://coolermaster-usa.com/landing/scout2/


----------



## Cheaptrick

I was right. It's almost at the end of September.









But it's still September.

I hoped they redesigned the bottom front of the case. Otherwise, I won't be buying this case.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> woow it jus barely fitted the top slot only 0,2cm room there and did some gaming on it wellall 1080p and ultra of course)
> bf3:40-50fps
> dead island:190fps
> bfbc2:60fps
> dirt 3:45fps
> all around good performing card im happy to it and its SUPER quiet and cool


Try dropping HBAO to gain some FPS in BF3, it doesnt really add a whole lot anyways, imo


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> woow it jus barely fitted the top slot only 0,2cm room there and did some gaming on it wellall 1080p and ultra of course)
> 
> bf3:40-50fps
> dead island:190fps
> bfbc2:60fps
> dirt 3:45fps
> all around good performing card im happy to it and its SUPER quiet and cool


well some of those were bad becouse some idiot put it the wrong bios to 2nd bios and 2nd bios was on so now i swiched it and these are the scores

bf3:55-60 fps
bfbc2:120fps
dead island:199fps
dirt 3:55fps


----------



## GoodInk

OK Scouts in preparation of the release of the Scout II I have made what looks like a small update to the OP. Trust me this was a major update, I had to make the Table of Contents in HTML and I'm not a coder, lol. After a hour and and half I think I got it right, please go over it for me and let me know if you are having problems or if anything needs fixed. Anyone with slow internet PLEASE do me a big favor and check it, I had major problems using Spoilers before due to the way they work, the page had to fully load or it would just push you to the top of the page. As we all know there are a ton of pics on that first page and many load very slowly.

*Again a big thanks goes out to all of you for making this the best club on OCN. Remember you all have made this club what is today! Keep up the good work and keep modding Scouts!*


----------



## Mr357

I know, my camera work is terrible.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, my camera work is terrible.


Welcome to the CMSSC!!!
Please fill out the form on the OP to get added to the Members List.
Over all pretty good build but you need to peel the clear cover off the TUF decal, and clean up those wires some.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome to the CMSSC!!!
> Please fill out the form on the OP to get added to the Members List.
> Over all pretty good build but you need to peel the clear cover off the TUF decal, and clean up those wires some.


It was worse before


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> OK Scouts in preparation of the release of the Scout II I have made what looks like a small update to the OP. Trust me this was a major update, I had to make the Table of Contents in HTML and I'm not a coder, lol. After a hour and and half I think I got it right, please go over it for me and let me know if you are having problems or if anything needs fixed. Anyone with slow internet PLEASE do me a big favor and check it, I had major problems using Spoilers before due to the way they work, the page had to fully load or it would just push you to the top of the page. As we all know there are a ton of pics on that first page and many load very slowly.
> *Again a big thanks goes out to all of you for making this the best club on OCN. Remember you all have made this club what is today! Keep up the good work and keep modding Scouts!*


Good job on the OP, I can tell you put a lot of work into it.







It was kind of heavy on loading everything though, but it worked well.


----------



## Cheaptrick

You know of any PC case wide side panel or door that fits on CM storm Scout?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> You know of any PC case wide side panel or door that fits on CM storm Scout?


You're looking for a replacement panel?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome to the CMSSC!!!
> Please fill out the form on the OP to get added to the Members List.
> Over all pretty good build but you need to peel the clear cover off the TUF decal, and clean up those wires some.
> 
> 
> 
> It was worse before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Yes it was,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> OK Scouts in preparation of the release of the Scout II I have made what looks like a small update to the OP. Trust me this was a major update, I had to make the Table of Contents in HTML and I'm not a coder, lol. After a hour and and half I think I got it right, please go over it for me and let me know if you are having problems or if anything needs fixed. Anyone with slow internet PLEASE do me a big favor and check it, I had major problems using Spoilers before due to the way they work, the page had to fully load or it would just push you to the top of the page. As we all know there are a ton of pics on that first page and many load very slowly.
> *Again a big thanks goes out to all of you for making this the best club on OCN. Remember you all have made this club what is today! Keep up the good work and keep modding Scouts!*
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on the OP, I can tell you put a lot of work into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was kind of heavy on loading everything though, but it worked well.
Click to expand...

You should have seen it after OCN did the update to the forum and Rocker never fixed any of it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> You know of any PC case wide side panel or door that fits on CM storm Scout?


These are the wides panels you can get, there are some flat panels that will fit if CM still makes them. The Scout was built off one of their mid priced cases, I can't remember what one anymore.


----------



## angry scout

soooo close!


nice one isint it?


----------



## Cheaptrick

That video card is so heavy it's bending slightly. Anyway, nice card & rig you got there buddy.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo close!
> 
> 
> nice one isint it?


I love the way those Asus DC's look, but I don't think I've seen one that didn't sag







Looks good though.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> 
> 
> That video card is so heavy it's bending slightly. Anyway, nice card & rig you got there buddy.


good point ill think of somethin to support it


----------



## dwjp90

Fishing wire. Looks invisible.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> 
> 
> That video card is so heavy it's bending slightly. Anyway, nice card & rig you got there buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good point ill think of somethin to support it
Click to expand...

It's not going to hurt anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwjp90*
> 
> Fishing wire. Looks invisible.


I can see it, lol. I think I'd take sag over a string any day. I've seen some really creative stuff used, everything from from metal to plastic as a support post.


----------



## Cheaptrick

I don't think a slight sag will hurt as long a you don't carry the case around & shake it. Uscrew the PCI slot where you put the card. Pull it up a bet before you screw tight the PCI slot. I did this before with my previous cards. It help a little but there's still a sag.


----------



## Black_Rain

sorry guys.. i bought a Rosewill Thor V2.. it is huge, no problem with anything..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black_Rain*
> 
> sorry guys.. i bought a Rosewill Thor V2.. it is huge, no problem with anything..


Huge, that's an under statement. I bet the Scout can fit inside that case.


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> It was worse before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have the same power supply. You can do better,my cables are all in the back, it just takes time to figure it out.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL091412&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL091412-_-EMC-091412-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11119196-L013B

$20 off with promo code. EMCNAJF94


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko*
> 
> I have the same power supply. You can do better,my cables are all in the back, it just takes time to figure it out.


That was my before picture from several months ago.

This is my system currently


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*


you do know that if you clean up the wires a bit you get better airflow... just a suggestion.


----------



## shadow water

redid the wiring and put some heatshrink on the colorful header wires.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redid the wiring and put some heatshrink on the colorful header wires.


Super clean in there, great job on the cabling


----------



## shadow water

thanks goodink


----------



## angry scout

non oc



oc what im using


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redid the wiring and put some heatshrink on the colorful header wires.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Super clean in there, great job on the cabling


Indeed very clean! Not an easy task in the Scout, good job


----------



## angry scout

and today i got same problmen what other 6950 owner got some point of their lifespand:monitor noesent regonize the card!?!?!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> and today i got same problmen what other 6950 owner got some point of their lifespand:monitor noesent regonize the card!?!?!


----------



## GoodInk

Oh man, one told I miss counted







The Scout II ETA is the 25th not the 27th.


----------



## tombom

Sorry guys but the haf912 beats the original case (imoooo).

I still appreciate this case though so don't worry. CM is killing the case game.









Too bad the scout 2 kills the 912. Can't wait for it.


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> Sorry guys but the haf912 beats the original case (imoooo).


Ewwww, compared to the Scout that case is awful (imo)


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> and today i got same problmen what other 6950 owner got some point of their lifespand:monitor noesent regonize the card!?!?!
Click to expand...

Well its broken and i contacted the dealer and tomorrow ill send it to them and hopefully it will work then


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> Sorry guys but the haf912 beats the original case (imoooo).
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww, compared to the Scout that case is awful (imo)
Click to expand...

Is there a reason why so many people hate the HAF cases? Looks like they've sold well.


----------



## PCModderMike

They are both cases I wanted at one time....but the Scout won me over


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Is there a reason why so many people hate the HAF cases? Looks like they've sold well.


You know the bit in "The Fly" when Brundlefly morphs with the pod?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Um....yeah?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Is there a reason why so many people hate the HAF cases? Looks like they've sold well.


That HAF case is good. I built my friend's PC using that case cuz he likes it. We Scout owners I think like a case with handle.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DB006*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> Sorry guys but the haf912 beats the original case (imoooo).
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww, compared to the Scout that case is awful (imo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a reason why so many people hate the HAF cases? Looks like they've sold well.
Click to expand...

It's a love hate case, I'm willing to bet most Storm owners will hate the HAF's and most HAF owners will hate the Storm cases.


----------



## cheapshots

love the scout better, as it looks wayyyy better.. no jagged chuncks poking out.. its a clean, smooth metal case and it flows very well. the haf.. just... wrong...


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> love the scout better, as it looks wayyyy better.. no jagged chuncks poking out.. its a clean, smooth metal case and it flows very well. the haf.. just... wrong...


agreed


----------



## civixboi

Wow. I never this club existed...This is awesome. I would like to introduce myself. Hello everyone.









I used to own a scout case and I must say, it's an awesome case. I'm waiting on the scout 2 to come out, so I will be on here more often. Anyone know the specs of the scout 2 yet? Or is it still hush hush until it's release?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civixboi*
> 
> Wow. I never this club existed...This is awesome. I would like to introduce myself. Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to own a scout case and I must say, it's an awesome case. I'm waiting on the scout 2 to come out, so I will be on here more often. Anyone know the specs of the scout 2 yet? Or is it still hush hush until it's release?


Welcome! I wish we knew more, about the only things we know is covered in the video and CM has a countdown timer for the launch date.


----------



## Robilar

Here are a few pics:


----------



## GoodInk

Has anyone noticed that it looks like that top honeycomb grill looks like it is removable?


----------



## Robilar

I'm just happy they addressed all of the main issues with the original Scout:

Aligned side door fan mounts horizontally so you can use both in conjunction with a rad mounted on the back 120 internally (and lined them up with the GPU area).

Provided more space up top so you can now fit a rad above the motherboard.

Added USB 3.0 to the front panel (not sure if there is an internal header).

Removable hard drive cage allows for extended length video cards (this is a biggie)

Hard to tell how many PCI slots there are, hopefully 8 this time (although if they are using the HAF 912 internal frame as speculated then it will only be 7).

Going to again be the best portable case with a handle under $100 on the market.

I am looking forward to replacing my trusty Scout with the new model when it comes out.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm just happy they addressed all of the main issues with the original Scout:
> 
> Aligned side door fan mounts horizontally so you can use both in conjunction with a rad mounted on the back 120 internally (and lined them up with the GPU area).
> 
> Provided more space up top so you can now fit a rad above the motherboard.
> 
> Added USB 3.0 to the front panel (not sure if there is an internal header).
> 
> Removable hard drive cage allows for extended length video cards (this is a biggie)
> 
> Hard to tell how many PCI slots there are, hopefully 8 this time (although if they are using the HAF 912 internal frame as speculated then it will only be 7).
> 
> Going to again be the best portable case with a handle under $100 on the market.
> 
> I am looking forward to replacing my trusty Scout with the new model when it comes out.


7 PCI slots, and it is a new internal frame, close to others but still all new.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Somehow I still like the original...


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Somehow I still like the original...


I like the new rounded edges but I think it would look infinitely better if they inverted the front bezzle and extended the corners on the top to match you know, like it was on the Scout 1.

Honestly I think I'll grab a Scout 1 when they go clearance and use that for my next build rather than buy a Scout 2 the Scout 2 looks like its vomiting.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> I like the new rounded edges but I think it would look infinitely better if they inverted the front bezzle and extended the corners on the top to match you know, like it was on the Scout 1.
> Honestly I think I'll grab a Scout 1 when they go clearance and use that for my next build rather than buy a Scout 2 the Scout 2 looks like its vomiting.


You're right. It has something to do mainly with the front bezel design. I just don't like the thick bottom (the original is much better).


----------



## Robilar

Frankly I prefer functionality over appearance. Really, this is a case with a handle. That's it's primary sell point. It will compete against the Corsair C70 that is $50 more and has truly ugly wire handles.

If they ever bothered to provide a version of the Bitfenix Survivor that had remotely decent airflow, it would have been a competitor to the Scout (even though it sold for slightly above $100).

The new Scout will let me put bigger video cards in with cooling to properly support SLI or Crossfire.

I wish they had found a way to make it an 8 slot pci config though. That should really be the minimum on all mid sized or larger cases.


----------



## Cheaptrick

I wish they still can do some revisions to the Scout 2 after its release. I really like a mid tower case as my main pc case. I'm not a fan of super huge cases such as the Cosmos II. I need something I can carry around without asking someone to help me carry it.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

http://9gag.com/gag/5392835



Ive done this (with a seatbelt, not a dog







)


----------



## shadow water

hmm i think it would be really cool to take the side panels and front bezel from the scout 1 and put them on the scout two i think that would balance out the look and still have all the new stuff


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> http://9gag.com/gag/5392835
> 
> Ive done this (with a seatbelt, not a dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


This is what I really like about the Scout. It can travel & still looks cool.


----------



## civixboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here are a few pics:


I loved the scout one, too, for its design. My only gripe with ver.1 is the interior. It was way too cramped for me. I like a lot of room inside for cable management and air flow. But the look of the scout too just looks mean.


----------



## civixboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> I like the new rounded edges but I think it would look infinitely better if they inverted the front bezzle and extended the corners on the top to match you know, like it was on the Scout 1.
> Honestly I think I'll grab a Scout 1 when they go clearance and use that for my next build rather than buy a Scout 2 the Scout 2 looks like its vomiting.


Vomiting...hahaha! Come to think about it, it looks like it's giving birth to another computer case. It's still awesome, tho.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm just happy they addressed all of the main issues with the original Scout:
> 
> Aligned side door fan mounts horizontally so you can use both in conjunction with a rad mounted on the back 120 internally (and lined them up with the GPU area).
> 
> Provided more space up top so you can now fit a rad above the motherboard.
> 
> Added USB 3.0 to the front panel (not sure if there is an internal header).
> 
> *Removable hard drive cage allows for extended length video cards (this is a biggie)*
> 
> Hard to tell how many PCI slots there are, hopefully 8 this time (although if they are using the HAF 912 internal frame as speculated then it will only be 7).
> 
> Going to again be the best portable case with a handle under $100 on the market.
> 
> I am looking forward to replacing my trusty Scout with the new model when it comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel I have to buy this case, since our club helped design it. Unless I see an insanely good deal on the Trooper/Stryker this BF, I've decided Scout II fits my needs and budget better.
> 7 PCI slots, and it is a new internal frame, close to others but still all new.
Click to expand...

And better airflow. Without cutting on the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Somehow I still like the original...


So do I. Mine isn't going anywhere. my 960T is going into the Scout II as soon as winter electricity rates kick in. Maybe sooner







(This summer was brutal on the wallet)

I feel I have to buy this case, since our club helped design it. Unless I see an insanely good deal on the Trooper/Stryker this black friday, I've decided Scout II fits my needs and budget better.


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> http://9gag.com/gag/5392835
> 
> Ive done this (with a seatbelt, not a dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You aren't truly hardcore until you've hooked up your desktop computer in your truck to game at a WIFI spot.

Yes Ive done it not with the scout tho.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Somehow I still like the original...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new rounded edges but I think it would look infinitely better if they inverted the front bezzle and extended the corners on the top to match you know, like it was on the Scout 1.
> 
> Honestly I think I'll grab a Scout 1 when they go clearance and use that for my next build rather than buy a Scout 2 the Scout 2 looks like its vomiting.
Click to expand...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196

$20 off with promo until Thursday $59


----------



## Robilar

This is why I love the Scout. It works everywhere in my house


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> This is why I love the Scout. It works everywhere in my house


Very nice. At least your monitor & TV screen are bigger that your Scout. I was as Microcenter & Fry's Electronics today looking at different PC cases. There were huge PC cases (I mean so, so huge), I look like a dwarp standing close to it. I saw also the Scout & by far, it's still the best looking case out there.


----------



## Aryan1171

Hey guys!

long time no speak, my apology´s for that,
Actually A while a go I´ve officially started my CISCO CCIE course which takes a hell of a lot of energy and time.
An I still have 2 Years to go pfffff.
I hope Everybody is doing well, Saw beautiful pics and more.
What happened to me? Well, Aside from my Cisco course I´m also doing an IT education on HBO niveau,
So I also haven´t had a lot of money to work on my rig. I did fully step over to linux mint though, and I have to say it´s amazing!

I´ll try and post updates as much as possible, keep going on Bro´s!

Aryan


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> long time no speak, my apology´s for that,
> Actually A while a go I´ve officially started my CISCO CCIE course which takes a hell of a lot of energy and time.
> An I still have 2 Years to go pfffff.
> I hope Everybody is doing well, Saw beautiful pics and more.
> What happened to me? Well, Aside from my Cisco course I´m also doing an IT education on HBO niveau,
> So I also haven´t had a lot of money to work on my rig. I did fully step over to linux mint though, and I have to say it´s amazing!
> 
> I´ll try and post updates as much as possible, keep going on Bro´s!
> 
> Aryan


Good to here from you, one question. How do you game on mint?


----------



## Aryan1171

sadly, not.
I´ve been trying to fix wine, but it doesn´t work with me...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> sadly, not.
> I´ve been trying to fix wine, but it doesn´t work with me...


Steam is coming to linux so you'll have something soon, but still no DX games.


----------



## Aryan1171

I could ask this in the linux area of OCN, but lets try it here first..

I have a Mionix Naos 5000 gaming mouse, and as most of you know, I´ve been using Linux Mint for little over 2 months now.
Everything works perfect exept one thing: the mouse.

At every boot up, the mouse stays disconnected, which means that I have to replug it in it´s usb socket.
I can´t find anything weird about the mouse, nor does the mint community know how to help me.

Anyone here able to save my sorry ass?


----------



## DireLeon2010

sigh Just gave away my old Briza case. Farewell old friend.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> I could ask this in the linux area of OCN, but lets try it here first..
> 
> I have a Mionix Naos 5000 gaming mouse, and as most of you know, I´ve been using Linux Mint for little over 2 months now.
> Everything works perfect exept one thing: the mouse.
> 
> At every boot up, the mouse stays disconnected, which means that I have to replug it in it´s usb socket.
> I can´t find anything weird about the mouse, nor does the mint community know how to help me.
> 
> Anyone here able to save my sorry ass?


Have you tried a different mouse or tried this mouse in a different PC? It might not be a drive/OS issue. But it does sound like a USB driver issue. I know most MB's have a USB setting for the bios to control it or to have the OS control them, you may want to mess with those settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> sigh Just gave away my old Briza case. Farewell old friend.


I have never seen that case before, I kinda like it. Looks like an Apple and a Prodigy had a baby, with a TJ07 as one of the grandparents.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm just happy they addressed all of the main issues with the original Scout:
> Aligned side door fan mounts horizontally so you can use both in conjunction with a rad mounted on the back 120 internally (and lined them up with the GPU area).
> Provided more space up top so you can now fit a rad above the motherboard.
> Added USB 3.0 to the front panel (not sure if there is an internal header).
> Removable hard drive cage allows for extended length video cards (this is a biggie)
> Hard to tell how many PCI slots there are, hopefully 8 this time (although if they are using the HAF 912 internal frame as speculated then it will only be 7).
> Going to again be the best portable case with a handle under $100 on the market.
> I am looking forward to replacing my trusty Scout with the new model when it comes out.


I can add that the overall dimensions of Scout 2 aren't much larger than Scout 1. Unfortunately to keep size manageable it doesn't have 8 PCI slots. Scout 2 doesn't use Scout 1's body, and it doesn't use HAF 912's body.

The good news is that Scout 2 will be a hard launch, and Tuesday it will be available. As an added bonus we will test launch two different colors at launch date.


----------



## Robilar

Thanks for the info.

Which two colors? Black I assume so white or camo?


----------



## Cheaptrick

I think it's camo. It's hard to imagine a military theme line of case in white.


----------



## Robilar

White is pretty popular with cases. Also CM just released the Storm Trooper in white. That is also a military themed case...


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryan1171*
> 
> I could ask this in the linux area of OCN, but lets try it here first..
> I have a Mionix Naos 5000 gaming mouse, and as most of you know, I´ve been using Linux Mint for little over 2 months now.
> Everything works perfect exept one thing: the mouse.
> At every boot up, the mouse stays disconnected, which means that I have to replug it in it´s usb socket.
> I can´t find anything weird about the mouse, nor does the mint community know how to help me.
> Anyone here able to save my sorry ass?


I would test it with another USB mouse to verify it's a driver issue, a cheap USB mouse can be had for $0.99 in a bargain bin.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

I hope this okay to post, if not will either edit or let a Moderator delete it. =D

I found this Youtube video of the Cooler Master Scout 2. It is in Chinese, I believe showing different angles of the case and what looks to be like a 7950-7970, I think.


----------



## Robilar

Here are some interesting shots from the video:

There is a 120mm fan mount on the inside of the removable hard drive cage.

Not sure what video card that is (it has 8 and a 6 pin power) but it looks like full length video cards can be installed without removing the cage.

There is another 120mm fan mount in the base (can't see a filter for it though). There are clips for a filter similar to the one over the power supply grill.

The top grill is removable and displays easy access for mounting a 240 rad.

The lower hard drive cage holds 3 drives (looked like 2 from prior pics).


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm just happy they addressed all of the main issues with the original Scout:
> Aligned side door fan mounts horizontally so you can use both in conjunction with a rad mounted on the back 120 internally (and lined them up with the GPU area).
> Provided more space up top so you can now fit a rad above the motherboard.
> Added USB 3.0 to the front panel (not sure if there is an internal header).
> Removable hard drive cage allows for extended length video cards (this is a biggie)
> Hard to tell how many PCI slots there are, hopefully 8 this time (although if they are using the HAF 912 internal frame as speculated then it will only be 7).
> Going to again be the best portable case with a handle under $100 on the market.
> I am looking forward to replacing my trusty Scout with the new model when it comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> I can add that the overall dimensions of Scout 2 aren't much larger than Scout 1. Unfortunately to keep size manageable it doesn't have 8 PCI slots. Scout 2 doesn't use Scout 1's body, and it doesn't use HAF 912's body.
> 
> The good news is that Scout 2 will be a hard launch, and Tuesday it will be available. As an added bonus we will test launch two different colors at launch date.
Click to expand...

You tease!!! What colors!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> I hope this okay to post, if not will either edit or let a Moderator delete it. =D
> 
> I found this Youtube video of the Cooler Master Scout 2. It is in Chinese, I believe showing different angles of the case and what looks to be like a 7950-7970, I think.


Great find! +Rep

Can already know how to get 2 x 240mm rad in there and still have all the 5.25" bays plus a HDD cage










Did you notice they have fan wire holes for the top?


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Not sure what video card that is (it has 8 and a 6 pin power)


7970 has 6+8, 7950 has 6+6


----------



## Michalius

I was able to handle this at PAX, but they didn't let me take any pictures.

The rep said there is standard 15mm spacing for a front mounted radiator as well. You should be able to do a 240 on top and a 280 in the front. Quite the performer for being so (relatively) small.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> I was able to handle this at PAX, but they didn't let me take any pictures.
> 
> The rep said there is standard 15mm spacing for a front mounted radiator as well. You should be able to do a 240 on top and a 280 in the front. Quite the performer for being so (relatively) small.


So are you saying there are 140mm fans in the front?
You could relocate the bottom HDD cage to the top, and put the rad in the bottom. Should be an easy mod.


----------



## Robilar

Not sure how they managed to fit 2 140's up front. You can clearly see two fans from their frames. Possibly because the Scout 2 has 1 less 5.25 external bay than the Scout 1.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Somehow I still find the Scout 2 ugly. Hopefully my perception changed once it gets released. I would have preferred a standing double front side mounted 240 radiators (much like the picture below but the rad is placed vertically) with the (2) front intake fans feeding coolder air. I would also have preferred besides the (3) full drive bays if they added (1) 3" drive bay.


----------



## Robilar

I agree on the 3" bay or they could do what the did for some of their other cases and have a 5.25" bay cover with a 3.5" insert and internal rails. Handy as heck for card readers.


----------



## DireLeon2010

What's with the stuffed animals







Looks like a girls room









Looking really good to me. Still not sure about the 'honey comb' look on top, but I love that they went to a bigger hex mesh all around. You should be able to get ton of air flowing thru this baby









I'm thinking white will be the other color....camo would be cool, tho probably expensive special edition.

I wonder what will happen to the original Scout? Be a shame to discontinue it. An update would be nice. It deserves it.


----------



## angry scout

im so waiting for scout 2 but i really meant to say that ive recently started a yotube channel about gaming so if you want to check it out clik this: www.youtube.com/user/strormplayer?feature=guide


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Somehow I still find the Scout 2 ugly.


If someone can find a picture of the scout 2 side on from either side Ill do some chopping and show how it SHOULD look, all of the pics I can find are at an angle, a very slight angle I could work with.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> What's with the stuffed animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a girls room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking really good to me. Still not sure about the 'honey comb' look on top, but I love that they went to a bigger hex mesh all around. You should be able to get ton of air flowing thru this baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking white will be the other color....camo would be cool, tho probably expensive special edition.
> 
> I wonder what will happen to the original Scout? Be a shame to discontinue it. An update would be nice. It deserves it.


On that note, if you are wanting to keep the Scout around for a long time, you might want to look at getting spare parts before they quit making it.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> If someone can find a picture of the scout 2 side on from either side Ill do some chopping and show how it SHOULD look, all of the pics I can find are at an angle, a very slight angle I could work with.


Sounds like a modding plan yes?


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Sounds like a modding plan yes?


I suppose the mod could be built with a wire frame (structure) and bondo-hair (to much build up for just bondo) then sanded/filed down and re painted.

Honestly it would be a serious PITA to do the mod like I have it in my head, I can change the lines in MS paint in a few minutes.

I like to do this with a lot of things so I know that I am going to like the end result before I start cutting filling grinding and welding. Having a picture is a great guide it also serves as great motivation to finish.

Problem is I need a near perfect side view to make it work.


----------



## -IsLaNdMoNkEy-

Hi, think this is my first post on the forum's... so hello to all ;-). The old scout is a great case and mine has been through rough and tumble quite literally after survivng a girlfriend freak out in which everything was ripped out the case and then the whole rig thrown around the room and survivng with very minor scratches!! Anyway... i dedided to try something a little odd so i had a friend i know gold plate the side window only ... it's copper and gold and then its coated to protect it... it's REAL gold and has put some life back into the once scratched and damaged side panel.







I think the chocolate bar really sets off the rest of the case







...so it will never be perfect as the case is old(like it's owner!) but it certainly has cleaned up the window a little.


----------



## DireLeon2010

By 'updating', I mean something as simple as a new tinted window with noise free fan grills. Or maybe a mesh side like the Sniper? Add removable HDD bays and WHAMMO! Scout Deluxe!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> What's with the stuffed animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a girls room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking really good to me. Still not sure about the 'honey comb' look on top, but I love that they went to a bigger hex mesh all around. You should be able to get ton of air flowing thru this baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking white will be the other color....camo would be cool, tho probably expensive special edition.
> 
> I wonder what will happen to the original Scout? Be a shame to discontinue it. An update would be nice. It deserves it.
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, if you are wanting to keep the Scout around for a long time, you might want to look at getting spare parts before they quit making it.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Probably true







Or I could pick another one up fpr $59 after promo an NewEgg


----------



## shadow water

can you guys give me some ideas on how to get this next to my motherboard and behind the 5.25 bays?


----------



## Aryan1171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-IsLaNdMoNkEy-*
> 
> Hi, think this is my first post on the forum's... so hello to all ;-). The old scout is a great case and mine has been through rough and tumble quite literally after survivng a girlfriend freak out in which everything was ripped out the case and then the whole rig thrown around the room and survivng with very minor scratches!! Anyway... i dedided to try something a little odd so i had a friend i know gold plate the side window only ... it's copper and gold and then its coated to protect it... it's REAL gold and has put some life back into the once scratched and damaged side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the chocolate bar really sets off the rest of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so it will never be perfect as the case is old(like it's owner!) but it certainly has cleaned up the window a little.


I haven seen anything like this before, and you know what? It´s awsome!!!


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> 
> can you guys give me some ideas on how to get this next to my motherboard and behind the 5.25 bays?


Brother you got to tell us what you wanna use for it. Asking us how to get that piece of what looks like a thin sheet of metal or a dry wall next to your motherboard is really very easy actually (just cut it & stuff it inside) than actually telling us what you wanna use for it.


----------



## shadow water

that would be a piece of plexi that is a 1/4 inch thick and cut to the dimensions of the right side of the case next to the motherboard

it will fit behind the front fan and behind the 5.25 inch bays.
also infront of the mb tray that is why i cut that stilt in the top so that i can put one piece on both sides of the piece of metal between the mbtray and the top cage.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> that would be a piece of plexi that is a 1/4 inch thick and cut to the dimensions of the right side of the case next to the motherboard
> 
> it will fit behind the front fan and behind the 5.25 inch bays.
> also infront of the mb tray that is why i cut that stilt in the top so that i can put one piece on both sides of the piece of metal between the mbtray and the top cage.


If you are wanting to do what I think you are wanting to do, you will have to take apart the case.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-IsLaNdMoNkEy-*
> 
> Hi, think this is my first post on the forum's... so hello to all ;-). The old scout is a great case and mine has been through rough and tumble quite literally after survivng a girlfriend freak out in which everything was ripped out the case and then the whole rig thrown around the room and survivng with very minor scratches!! Anyway... i dedided to try something a little odd so i had a friend i know gold plate the side window only ... it's copper and gold and then its coated to protect it... it's REAL gold and has put some life back into the once scratched and damaged side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the chocolate bar really sets off the rest of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so it will never be perfect as the case is old(like it's owner!) but it certainly has cleaned up the window a little.


Welcome! I love the window







Please fill out the form on the OP to get added to the Member's List


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you are wanting to do what I think you are wanting to do, you will have to take apart the case.


yeah didnt really want to do that


----------



## DireLeon2010

Totally OT but, seriously Farmville?! MEGA-FACEPALM!!!

I'm really not angry but good grief


----------



## DireLeon2010

Almost there!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119263

Also, $99 is the price tag!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Almost there!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119263
> 
> Also, $99 is the price tag!


All Midnight Black appearance got my attention.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Almost there!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119263
> 
> Also, $99 is the price tag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Midnight Black appearance got my attention.
Click to expand...

I'm all giggity


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Almost there!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119263
> 
> Also, $99 is the price tag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Midnight Black appearance got my attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all giggity
Click to expand...

I just spent about an hour looking for other colors using a play on product numbers from their other cases and found a nice pdf on the Scout 2.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/upload/download/376/files/Product%20Sheet%20-%20CM%20Storm%20Scout%202.pdf


----------



## DireLeon2010

Looking at desk chairs and....

http://www.amazon.com/Leatherette-Lounge-Chair-Color-Orange/dp/B0099YWV9G/ref=sr_1_70?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1348403636&sr=1-70

....WTBuck is this thing?!


----------



## GoodInk

OP updated with Scout 2 specs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Looking at desk chairs and....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Leatherette-Lounge-Chair-Color-Orange/dp/B0099YWV9G/ref=sr_1_70?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1348403636&sr=1-70
> 
> ....WTBuck is this thing?!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> OP updated with Scout 2 specs.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Looking at desk chairs and....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Leatherette-Lounge-Chair-Color-Orange/dp/B0099YWV9G/ref=sr_1_70?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1348403636&sr=1-70
> 
> ....WTBuck is this thing?!
Click to expand...

I don't know about you....but I'd be afraid to turn my back on that thing. Much less SIT on it









SWEET! I don't know what I'm gonna do with two Quads and a P4







(Well, a Quad, a Hex and a P4) Just need an excuse to get this case


----------



## darkstar585

2 days to go.....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> OP updated with Scout 2 specs.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Looking at desk chairs and....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Leatherette-Lounge-Chair-Color-Orange/dp/B0099YWV9G/ref=sr_1_70?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1348403636&sr=1-70
> 
> ....WTBuck is this thing?!
Click to expand...

I don't know about you....but I'd be afraid to turn my back on that thing. Much less SIT on it









SWEET! I don't know what I'm gonna do with two Quads and a P4







(Well, a Quad, a Hex and a P4)[/SPOILER] Just need an excuse to get this case







[/quote]

I know, I have my Lian Li for my HTPC. It makes a great HTPC because it's really tall so and flat on top so it easy to get to and set a HDD on top. Then I have my Trooper and I'm really liking that. I still have my Scout but it's not in use right now. But I'm really wanting the Scout 2.


----------



## shadow water

http://coolermaster-usa.com/landing/scout2/


----------



## stratosrally

Whoops!

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Storm_Scout_2/

They took it down because they accidentally posted it before the NDA... will have a review on the 25th.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Whoops!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Storm_Scout_2/
> 
> They took it down because they accidentally posted it before the NDA... will have a review on the 25th.


I saw that, I looked it up in google cache, I could only get the first 2 pages. You get to see the box and how it's packed and that is it.


----------



## Nic-CM

Well played TPU. It's like that hot girl that keeps accidentally dropping her pen.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Whoops!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Storm_Scout_2/
> 
> They took it down because they accidentally posted it before the NDA... will have a review on the 25th.


It's back up!


----------



## Robilar

Interesting review.

Mind you I disagree with a couple of their comments. First off, only a single fan in the case is a bit anemic but then again, I always swap out most if not all fans in most cases I buy. coolermaster stock 120mm fans are pretty crappy. If the put the R4's in it would be a different story.

They comment on the lack of hot swap bays but then again external USB 3.0 hard drives are so cheap (I bought a 2TB Western Digital USB 3.0 for $85 on sale), is there really a need for a hotswap bay in a case that focuses on carrying and mobility?

I do agree that there should have been a cutout facing for a 3.5" bay included. I have a 3.5" card reader and a 3.5" fan controller that would both work quite well in this type of a case.

Other than that I think it's excellent and will be replacing my Scout 1.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVMOnq3Q_nM&feature=g-u-u

epic case


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Interesting review.
> 
> Mind you I disagree with a couple of their comments. First off, only a single fan in the case is a bit anemic but then again, I always swap out most if not all fans in most cases I buy. coolermaster stock 120mm fans are pretty crappy. If the put the R4's in it would be a different story.
> 
> They comment on the lack of hot swap bays but then again external USB 3.0 hard drives are so cheap (I bought a 2TB Western Digital USB 3.0 for $85 on sale), is there really a need for a hotswap bay in a case that focuses on carrying and mobility?
> 
> I do agree that there should have been a cutout facing for a 3.5" bay included. I have a 3.5" card reader and a 3.5" fan controller that would both work quite well in this type of a case.
> 
> Other than that I think it's excellent and will be replacing my Scout 1.


I agree with the fan's, it might turn off some first time builders, but I'm with you. I would have liked to see the same fans used in the trooper but with longer fan cables so you can hook them up to the MB. I'm not really liking the way the top fan cover/filter is removed, you shouldn't have to remove the side panels to get it off. Some cheap magnets would have worked just fine. The other thing is how are you going to use this if you have fans or a rad on top? As for the external 3.5" bay, I still can't figure out why any case maker would not include this, I'm willing to bet over 75% of the people that build their cases have a card reader, this is a BIG turn off for me. If CM wanted to save money they could have got rid of the AC97 audio connector, really does any MB maker use this outdated connection anymore or even in the last 5 years? Plus it is just ugly. Then why have the LED switch and only put one fan in the case that can use it?

Over all I really do like the layout and looks. This case is super mod friendly from looking at the pics. I can't wait to get my hands on one and start cutting it up


----------



## GTR Mclaren

BUT those two fan mesh at side kills the look of the case, horrid decision CM


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> BUT those two fan mesh at side kills the look of the case, horrid decision CM


Easy fix


----------



## GoodInk

*CM has something very special planed for all the Scout owners and it should go live tomorrow!*


----------



## civixboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *CM has something very special planed for all the Scout owners and it should go live tomorrow!*


hmmm. I'm excited...I wonder what it is


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> BUT those two fan mesh at side kills the look of the case, horrid decision CM


Guess you've never run SLI or Crossfire configs... The fans in the door are positioned directly over the GPU area. I refuse to buy a case without some type of door fan mount.


----------



## radeon5830

I would like to share some pictures of my build.

Code:



Code:


Specs:

Case: Cooler Master Storm Scout
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K @ 4.5 GHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon Xtreme HD 5830 @ 970MHz Core, 1300MHz Memory
RAM: Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte 16GB @1600MHz
Storage: Western Digital Blue 500GB
Power Supply: Corsair Builder Series CX600
Heatsink: Corsair H60


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civixboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *CM has something very special planed for all the Scout owners and it should go live tomorrow!*
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm. I'm excited...I wonder what it is
Click to expand...

Stay tuned as I can't say yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon5830*
> 
> I would like to share some pictures of my build.


*Welcome to the CMSSC!!!*

Very nice Scout you have, the PSU looks a little beat up,








Please fill out the form on the OP to get added to the Member's List


----------



## radeon5830

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Very nice Scout you have, the PSU looks a little beat up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please fill out the form on the OP to get added to the Member's List


Done! Thank you. I'm looking for a girl who has matching nail polish with my PSU so I can patch it up.


----------



## Robilar

Here is my Scout, very much due for a refresh.

I had a pair of GTX680's for quite awhile but got out of gaming recently and sold them off. A single GTX670 is plenty now.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I do agree that there should have been a cutout facing for a 3.5" bay included. I have a 3.5" card reader and a 3.5" fan controller that would both work quite well in this type of a case.


Or you can also put (2) SSDs on that 3.5" drive bay for a much cleaner look.

I thought putting (3) 5" drive bays is a step in the right direction for CM but they should have included a 3.5" drive bay below it. I really don't like the idea of hot swapping larger to smaller drive bays mainly for aesthetic reason.

I really like the gunmetal finish of the case. This is sort of a deal breaker for me though I'm not yet fully decided to buy this case. I also like the top of the case especially the rubber handle. I like its size. It's slightly bigger than the original Scout but still small enough to carry around the house without hurting someone's back. The side panel is OK.

What I really hate about the Scout 2 that makes me think twice of getting it is its front. The front bottom is just too thick & ugly. The original Scout looks a lot better on the front. The front bezel looks like it can be easily removed like the original one. Hopefully CM will do a front bezel revision that can be purchased (though I doubt it cuz it's never been done before on some other cases). Til then I'll probably just wait & see. If I like what I see in the store display then I'll probably buy one.


----------



## Cheaptrick

I really like the idea also if there's gonna be Scout 3 in the future that they include the option to put thin 240 mm rads near a case front side (both sides) as shown in the picture. This is a very viable option for water cooling small cases without going external. I've seen this done on empty drive cages on some Cosmos 2 mods.


----------



## GoodInk

I really hate this guy's reviews, or should I say overview. So this isn't going on the OP, I'll wait for a real reviewer to do a video for the OP.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Rodney Reynolds (3Dgameman) in OK as a reviewer. He's very basic in his reviews on computer products that would appeal on common computer users. For PC modders &/or enthusiasts, his reviews is good at best. I like reviews by Linus (NCIX), Albert (Tigerdirect) & Paul (Newegg).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0fs43ZcCD4&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> What I really hate about the Scout 2 that makes me think twice of getting it is its front. The front bottom is just too thick & ugly. The original Scout looks a lot better on the front. The front bezel looks like it can be easily removed like the original one. Hopefully CM will do a front bezel revision that can be purchased (though I doubt it cuz it's never been done before on some other cases). Til then I'll probably just wait & see. If I like what I see in the store display then I'll probably buy one.


Like so?









Pushed the top out to match the bezzle, flipped the front bezzle and straightened the leading edge of the door also narrowed the front bezzle.

The angle to that door (might just be the picture) is an instant no sale for me when I see lines like that they register as wrong.


----------



## civixboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> Like so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pushed the top out to match the bezzle, flipped the front bezzle and straightened the leading edge of the door also narrowed the front bezzle.
> The angle to that door (might just be the picture) is an instant no sale for me when I see lines like that they register as wrong.


So what you're saying is that it would look better with more cleaner lines? Like straighter lines all around?

I think the design gives it more character. But I do agree that the door could have been better designed.


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Whoops!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Storm_Scout_2/
> 
> They took it down because they accidentally posted it before the NDA... will have a review on the 25th.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> 
> Well played TPU. It's like that hot girl that keeps accidentally dropping her pen.










*ZING!!!*

I'm liking the new little soldier a great deal - If I swap my 2 GTX 580's for a single GTX680 (or better) I could see getting one.

Even as is it should cool my SLI setup better than my original Scout does. The addition of the bottom intake, a second top fan mount and front mount, and relocated side fan mounts should work better.

Currently my PSU won't allow squeezing in a fan on my lower side fan mount, so I went for a solid side window mod and wedged in a second front 140mm intake fan in the 5.25" bays. I tried for a max pos pressure setup with the top also as an intake and the rear exhaust having a push/pull H60 mounted on it.

Unfortunately, my GPUs run a bit warm and this keeps me from experimenting with OCíng them. Heck, I even ziptied a 3rd CM Excalibur as an angled pusher fan trying to force even more air in. Pretty scary thinking that even with a solid side panel I have 6 case fans in there...

An 8th expansion slot would be perfect because I could then move my 2nd GPU to my bottom PCIe slot (8x) and get airflow between the cards but perhaps the new cooling features would suffice until I switch to a hotrod Kepler that is the equal or better than 2 GTX580s.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I really hate this guy's reviews, or should I say overview. So this isn't going on the OP, I'll wait for a real reviewer to do a video for the OP.


Gorram that's sexy! Looks way better in this video! Can't wait to see it 'in person'. It's everything I wanted. I don't need a Trooper now









Also, that dimple in the side panels that really irked me for some reason, is gone now. The lines are much cleaner.

Now I have to decide which CPU is going to go in it. What do you guys think is the cheapest I should go on a AM3+ mobo? I'd like to have the option of Piledriver in the future.


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civixboi*
> 
> So what you're saying is that it would look better with more cleaner lines? Like straighter lines all around?
> I think the design gives it more character. But I do agree that the door could have been better designed.


Pushing the top out was about cleaner lines cleaning up the bezzle was about conflict in the lines, the three lines, the door and the two steps in the bezzle contributes to my impression that the case is vomiting another case.

Lines don't have to be straight but three lines that close together every one of them off true and not true to each other creates conflict the short of it is its an eye sore.


----------



## Cheaptrick

I like the (2) fan holes on the side panel. It's good for cooling. The fan holes could have been done better (circular). I like the CM Storm's Enforcer's side panle better.





There's lot's of flaws in the design of this case. The ones that mainly will buy this case are those that never owned a Scout case. Most of the old Scout owners I think will stick with the original.

They should also just get rid of the Stormguard. It's useless really.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F16RYR6deaY

nice

enforcer and scout II seems to be the same size.. I wonder if I can change the side panel of that scout II with the one in the enforcer


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F16RYR6deaY
> 
> nice
> 
> enforcer and scout II seems to be the same size.. I wonder if I can change the side panel of that scout II with the one in the enforcer


That would be very cool.


----------



## radeon5830

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqNN2fHPK_M




Linus did an unboxing.


----------



## Norlig

does any1 know if the whole top part of the HDD cage comes out in the Scout 2 or only the left side of it?

cant wait for TinyTomlogan to make a 40min review


----------



## angry scout

my workspace and my kick ass suboofer


----------



## AnAngryKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> does any1 know if the whole top part of the HDD cage comes out in the Scout 2 or only the left side of it?
> cant wait for TinyTomlogan to make a 40min review


The entire top cage is removable.


----------



## AnAngryKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> my workspace and my kick ass suboofer


Doesn't those R4's make noise on the side panel? I had one mounted on there and it made alot of noise. I've moved it to the floor of the case and it's silent.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnAngryKoala*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> my workspace and my kick ass suboofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't those R4's make noise on the side panel? I had one mounted on there and it made alot of noise. I've moved it to the floor of the case and it's silent.
Click to expand...

no they are stock red led fans painted black and they are quiet


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon5830*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqNN2fHPK_M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linus did an unboxing.


He beats that case, lol. I love the way this case is looking in the videos, I have a feeling it's not a photogenic case. I don't think it has the case ate a case look in the videos. In fact I'm starting to think I'm liking the looks even more than first Scout








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> does any1 know if the whole top part of the HDD cage comes out in the Scout 2 or only the left side of it?
> 
> cant wait for TinyTomlogan to make a 40min review


I know what you are saying, the Techpowerup review makes it look like only half of the top HDD bay comes out. An easy fix for me if it doesn't, but still would make you scratch your head if it is that way. I'm hoping TTL does a video of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> 
> my workspace and my kick ass suboofer


Looks nice, but how does it sound? I wish Logitech would come out with a mechanical keyboard, call it a G-Mech. I miss my screen telling me what my temps are and not having to alt tab out of a game to see the time, but I'm loving my Aivia keyboard. I think I'm the first person I know to were out a keyboard, the W was going bad on my G-15, it was about 4-5 years old.


----------



## GoodInk

We have a third color or bad lighting.





*EDIT*

Bad lighting
"The Storm Scout 2 is available in either Gunmetal Grey (SGC-2100-GWN1) or Midnight Black (SGC-2100-KWN1) color schemes."

http://legitreviews.com/article/2038/1/


----------



## Robilar

Has anyone seen actual stock anywhere? The CM rep indicated today is a hard launch and yet every retailer I contacted does not have them.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

The scout 2 looks fantastic! Can't wait to get my hands on one. Will keep my Scout 1 though.


----------



## nickt1862

Maybe better photos of the Gunmetal grey Storm Scout II


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *radeon5830*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqNN2fHPK_M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linus did an unboxing.
> 
> 
> 
> He beats that case, lol. I love the way this case is looking in the videos, I have a feeling it's not a photogenic case. I don't think it has the case ate a case look in the videos. In fact I'm starting to think I'm liking the looks even more than first Scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> does any1 know if the whole top part of the HDD cage comes out in the Scout 2 or only the left side of it?
> 
> cant wait for TinyTomlogan to make a 40min review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you are saying, the Techpowerup review makes it look like only half of the top HDD bay comes out. An easy fix for me if it doesn't, but still would make you scratch your head if it is that way. I'm hoping TTL does a video of it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> 
> my workspace and my kick ass suboofer
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks nice, but how does it sound? I wish Logitech would come out with a mechanical keyboard, call it a G-Mech. I miss my screen telling me what my temps are and not having to alt tab out of a game to see the time, but I'm loving my Aivia keyboard. I think I'm the first person I know to were out a keyboard, the W was going bad on my G-15, it was about 4-5 years old.
Click to expand...

thanks and it sounds amazing


----------



## DireLeon2010

No! Don't end the freakin video yet! I want to see someone remove the HDD bays!









Alright. I'm hooked. The gunmetal looks sweet too. I don't need this case, or another Quad for that matter....but I WANT IT! Anybody want my Pentium 4?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *CM has something very special planed for all the Scout owners and it should go live tomorrow!*


And what would it be?


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *CM has something very special planed for all the Scout owners and it should go live tomorrow!*
> 
> 
> 
> And what would it be?
Click to expand...

tell us !!!!!!!


----------



## Nic-CM

Hi All,

The Scout 2 is here! Much like it's predecessor, it is uniquely tuned to getting your game on wherever and whenever. This time around, we focused on harnessing the look and feel of futuristic weaponry and focusing on user choice. This manifested in minimizing the basic case fans provided since many of our DIY users reported that they often switch their case fans out for something more appropriate to their specific setup or theme. We hope that you enjoy the ability to put up to 9 fans and fit just about any hardware in there while you visit LANs all over.

As promised, I have put together a giveaway for our loyal Scout 2 fans here on the CM Storm Scout / Scout 2 Club. It will run from today until 10/9/12 at 12pm PST.

It's very simple. Just enter your Serial Number and upload a picture of it!

I really look forward to seeing who has the oldest original Scout case!

*Edit: The serial number is located on the rear of the chassis near the expansion slots.*

http://coolermaster-usa.com/contest/091812/home.php


----------



## DireLeon2010

Mmmmm....where would I find the serial number? On the case somewhere?


----------



## Nic-CM

I updated my post to note that the serial number is on the rear of the chassis near the expansion slots.


----------



## Robilar

I checked with NCIX Canada today and they indicated that they will have the case in stock first or second week of October (this is straight from their CM rep). So much for a hard launch today...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> I updated my post to note that the serial number is on the rear of the chassis near the expansion slots.


Thankee sai!

Doubt I have the oldest case but....you never know. I got it from Fry's Electronics. Could have been older stock which was why it was on sale.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> The Scout 2 is here! Much like it's predecessor, it is uniquely tuned to getting your game on wherever and whenever. This time around, we focused on harnessing the look and feel of futuristic weaponry and focusing on user choice. This manifested in minimizing the basic case fans provided since many of our DIY users reported that they often switch their case fans out for something more appropriate to their specific setup or theme. We hope that you enjoy the ability to put up to 9 fans and fit just about any hardware in there while you visit LANs all over.
> 
> As promised, I have put together a giveaway for our loyal Scout 2 fans here on the CM Storm Scout / Scout 2 Club. It will run from today until 10/9/12 at 12pm PST.
> 
> It's very simple. Just enter your Serial Number and upload a picture of it!
> 
> I really look forward to seeing who has the oldest original Scout case!
> 
> *Edit: The serial number is located on the rear of the chassis near the expansion slots.*
> 
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/contest/091812/home.php


what if i lost my code


----------



## Nic-CM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> what if i lost my code


Did your pet unicorn eat it? You can use your purchase receipt also since there's a chance that you still have an older one.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I checked with NCIX Canada today and they indicated that they will have the case in stock first or second week of October (this is straight from their CM rep). So much for a hard launch today...


Cooler Master is not Apple.









This is really not a hard launch for CM but a full unveiling of their new Storm product.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Sooooo....you can't mount an H100 in the Scout II either


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Cooler Master is not Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really not a hard launch for CM but a full unveiling of their new Storm product.


I was quoting the Coolermaster rep that posted in this thread...

He indicated today is a hard launch with stock available.

Also, can you enter the CM contest without a Facebook account? I'd rather not use my kid's...


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I can add that the overall dimensions of Scout 2 aren't much larger than Scout 1. Unfortunately to keep size manageable it doesn't have 8 PCI slots. Scout 2 doesn't use Scout 1's body, and it doesn't use HAF 912's body.
> *The good news is that Scout 2 will be a hard launch, and Tuesday it will be available.* As an added bonus we will test launch two different colors at launch date.


----------



## Cheaptrick

It cannot be a hard launch when there's no product that you can get at launch.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> It cannot be a hard launch when there's no product that you can get at launch.


Which is why I quoted the CM rep...


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> Did your pet unicorn eat it?


Mine vibrated off during some dremel work, its not stuck on very well this is IMO a good thing I hate stickers that leave a residue that has to be scraped off. I kept it along with every other scrap of paper that came with my components.


----------



## Centenial

Hello there everyone, Im new to this forum, but was wondering if any of you might have some insight as to whether or not I would have to mod my Scout if I was going to get a corsair h80 in combination with an evga x58 sli le as the supplemental 8 pin is in a silly place. So is it possible to make that setup work without modding?


----------



## Robilar

I had an H80 in the Scout before switch to the Antec 920 without any issues. The 8 pin on my board is right underneath it so it takes a bit of finesse to install.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Sooooo....you can't mount an H100 in the Scout II either


I wouldn't start crying yet. You can mount the fans or the rad in the top spot with the top grill removed. They have barb cut outs and fan cabling holes on top of the case.


I found some pics with the both Scouts


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I wouldn't start crying yet. You can mount the fans or the rad in the top spot with the top grill removed. They have barb cut outs and fan cabling holes on top of the case.


Hmm looks like it might be possible to take the Scout 2 handle and mount it on the original scout!

In other news I replaced my antec fans with blue led's (to loud) with some silenx fans with red led's killing two birds with one stone, but now the stock cooler on my AMD FX-4170 Zambezi sounds like a jet turbine so I am looking for a near silent cooler that will fit with the window fans installed.

This is the motherboard I am using if it makes a difference
http://images.highspeedbackbone.net/SKUimages/gallery/large/M452-8439_vcallout03_jra_2713116.jpg

Suggestions?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> Hmm looks like it might be possible to take the Scout 2 handle and mount it on the original scout!
> http://images.highspeedbackbone.net/SKUimages/gallery/large/M452-8439_vcallout03_jra_2713116.jpg
> Suggestions?


You'll need some epoxy resin to mold it to fit into a shorter Scout. Also lots of sanding. I don't think it's worth the effort to mod it that way.


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I had an H80 in the Scout before switch to the Antec 920 without any issues. The 8 pin on my board is right underneath it so it takes a bit of finesse to install.


same board or different board?


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> You'll need some epoxy resin to mold it to fit into a shorter Scout. Also lots of sanding. I don't think it's worth the effort to mod it that way.


If you look at where the thicker part of the top piece ends I think the rest could be hacked of then fill any holes and sand+paint the top picture makes it look possible. As to epoxy and paint Ive got plenty on hand and a lot of exp with it I use it to fill synthetic rifles stocks.

The main point against this is buying a $100 case just to strip it for parts.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> If you look at where the thicker part of the top piece ends I think the rest could be hacked of then fill any holes and sand+paint the top picture makes it look possible. As to epoxy and paint Ive got plenty on hand and a lot of exp with it I use it to fill synthetic rifles stocks.
> The main point against this is buying a $100 case just to strip it for parts.


What kind of Epoxy you used? I never really tried modding with Epoxy yet but it's something I wanna do. I just wanna fill the front mesh screen of the Scout to make it look like its made of plastic & paint it black.


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> What kind of Epoxy you used? I never really tried modding with Epoxy yet but it's something I wanna do. I just wanna fill the front mesh screen of the Scout to make it look like its made of plastic & paint it black.


If you do it right you will not have to sand or paint the surface that shows.

I use hair bondo and regular bondo , also acraglass.

Acraglass comes with a black dye and would work, following the same steps I'll give for the hardware store epoxies. it runs about $30 for a small kit so unless you're planing on cranking out about 50 of these panels its not a good choice

Ive also used the twin tube variety you can buy at hardware stores to seal cracks in a Detroit engines oil pan among other things.

This IMO would be your best bet,

Hardware store epoxy

Mix it on wax paper dye it black when you mix it.

Tape wax paper to a smooth surface be sure to get the paper tight

Spread the epoxy on wax paper in an area just larger than the mesh covers be careful that you don't get any air bubbles

Press the mesh pieces in to it be sure you don't push them to hard you want the epoxy to cover the mesh not just fill the holes.

Let set overnight to cure.

So long as you worked out all the air bubbles and didn't press the mesh to far into it, once it dries peal off the paper and file and sand the edges of the epoxy back to the edge of the mesh this will give you an awesomely smooth plastic cover. It will have a distinctive liquid look to it.

The acraglass by comparison will have a more muted look, it would about match the scout case.

Bondo would require sanding and painting.

All of the hardware store epoxies I have used have cured a light gray if you can find one that says its black that's great and you can skip the dye step if not, food coloring might work or might not, most epoxies get hot, VERY HOT as the chemical reaction hardens them and that might change the color of a dye not made for epoxy use, the epoxy kits are cheap ($8) and resealable so test it out with a dime size batch before investing in a epoxy dye.

If you do need a dye this is my pick, great product and a great vendor http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=41614/Product/ACRAGLAS-DYE word of warning you only need 1-2 drops of that dye to turn the amount of epoxy you need for a single panel black using an entire tube could interfere with the chemical reaction.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> Hi All,
> The Scout 2 is here! Much like it's predecessor, it is uniquely tuned to getting your game on wherever and whenever. This time around, we focused on harnessing the look and feel of futuristic weaponry and focusing on user choice. This manifested in minimizing the basic case fans provided since many of our DIY users reported that they often switch their case fans out for something more appropriate to their specific setup or theme. We hope that you enjoy the ability to put up to 9 fans and fit just about any hardware in there while you visit LANs all over.
> As promised, I have put together a giveaway for our loyal Scout 2 fans here on the CM Storm Scout / Scout 2 Club. It will run from today until 10/9/12 at 12pm PST.
> It's very simple. Just enter your Serial Number and upload a picture of it!
> I really look forward to seeing who has the oldest original Scout case!
> *Edit: The serial number is located on the rear of the chassis near the expansion slots.*
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/contest/091812/home.php


Hey Nic-CM

can you confirm if the side panel of the enforcer is the same size as the one in the Scout II ??


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnAngryKoala*
> 
> The entire top cage is removable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I know what you are saying, the Techpowerup review makes it look like only half of the top HDD bay comes out. An easy fix for me if it doesn't, but still would make you scratch your head if it is that way. I'm hoping TTL does a video of it.


looking at this picture though, there are obvious rivets going into the right top harddrive cage?


I can just use my dremel on these, but would have preferred not to


----------



## radeon5830

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> Hi All,
> The Scout 2 is here! Much like it's predecessor, it is uniquely tuned to getting your game on wherever and whenever. This time around, we focused on harnessing the look and feel of futuristic weaponry and focusing on user choice. This manifested in minimizing the basic case fans provided since many of our DIY users reported that they often switch their case fans out for something more appropriate to their specific setup or theme. We hope that you enjoy the ability to put up to 9 fans and fit just about any hardware in there while you visit LANs all over.
> As promised, I have put together a giveaway for our loyal Scout 2 fans here on the CM Storm Scout / Scout 2 Club. It will run from today until 10/9/12 at 12pm PST.
> It's very simple. Just enter your Serial Number and upload a picture of it!
> I really look forward to seeing who has the oldest original Scout case!
> *Edit: The serial number is located on the rear of the chassis near the expansion slots.*
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/contest/091812/home.php


What if I don't have a Facebook account? Am I still able to enter by only uploading my serial number?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AnAngryKoala*
> 
> The entire top cage is removable.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I know what you are saying, the Techpowerup review makes it look like only half of the top HDD bay comes out. An easy fix for me if it doesn't, but still would make you scratch your head if it is that way. I'm hoping TTL does a video of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking at this picture though, there are obvious rivets going into the right top harddrive cage?
> 
> 
> I can just use my dremel on these, but would have preferred not to
Click to expand...

Maybe screws? I hope









Rivets would suck, and would be a game changer for me


----------



## AnAngryKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> Hi All,
> The Scout 2 is here! Much like it's predecessor, it is uniquely tuned to getting your game on wherever and whenever. This time around, we focused on harnessing the look and feel of futuristic weaponry and focusing on user choice. This manifested in minimizing the basic case fans provided since many of our DIY users reported that they often switch their case fans out for something more appropriate to their specific setup or theme. We hope that you enjoy the ability to put up to 9 fans and fit just about any hardware in there while you visit LANs all over.
> As promised, I have put together a giveaway for our loyal Scout 2 fans here on the CM Storm Scout / Scout 2 Club. It will run from today until 10/9/12 at 12pm PST.
> It's very simple. Just enter your Serial Number and upload a picture of it!
> I really look forward to seeing who has the oldest original Scout case!
> *Edit: The serial number is located on the rear of the chassis near the expansion slots.*
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/contest/091812/home.php


Woot! I just entered mine in the contest. Either way I think I may upgrade. Some Red CM R4 Sickleflow 120mm's will look great in this case. I already have 2 in my scout now.

Does anyone know what fans will fit in the front? I know its 2 120s on top and 2 on the side. Does the front support 120 and 140?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnAngryKoala*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> Hi All,
> The Scout 2 is here! Much like it's predecessor, it is uniquely tuned to getting your game on wherever and whenever. This time around, we focused on harnessing the look and feel of futuristic weaponry and focusing on user choice. This manifested in minimizing the basic case fans provided since many of our DIY users reported that they often switch their case fans out for something more appropriate to their specific setup or theme. We hope that you enjoy the ability to put up to 9 fans and fit just about any hardware in there while you visit LANs all over.
> As promised, I have put together a giveaway for our loyal Scout 2 fans here on the CM Storm Scout / Scout 2 Club. It will run from today until 10/9/12 at 12pm PST.
> It's very simple. Just enter your Serial Number and upload a picture of it!
> I really look forward to seeing who has the oldest original Scout case!
> *Edit: The serial number is located on the rear of the chassis near the expansion slots.*
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/contest/091812/home.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot! I just entered mine in the contest. Either way I think I may upgrade. Some Red CM R4 Sickleflow 120mm's will look great in this case. I already have 2 in my scout now.
> 
> Does anyone know what fans will fit in the front? I know its 2 120s on top and 2 on the side. Does the front support 120 and 140?
Click to expand...

2 x 120's or 1 x 140


----------



## GoodInk

OP updated, rearranged things a bit. It's now
Scout
Scout 2
Club Stuff


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Anyone know about the rivets? I am considering this, rather highly, and I would love to have more airflow.

Also, anyone know if the bottom dust filter for the PSU can switch to the bottom fan one?

Example: Some PSU's have Dust filters that they come with, such as the Silverstone's, so could the dust filter be moved around?


----------



## angry scout

so when i bought the 6950 i paid 130e for it and when it broke i sended to the shop they said they didint have the same model so i got the money what the guy paid for it before selling it to me so i got 260e and thats fantastic and now i bought with the money new gpu, headset ,mouse,and a cooler for my pc

Umad bro?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Anyone know about the rivets? I am considering this, rather highly, and I would love to have more airflow.
> 
> Also, anyone know if the bottom dust filter for the PSU can switch to the bottom fan one?
> 
> Example: Some PSU's have Dust filters that they come with, such as the Silverstone's, so could the dust filter be moved around?


Looked like it from the video.


----------



## Centenial

If I were going to mount an H80 is it possible to cut the rear fan grill as it is somewhat bulged out, and mount one fan on the outside, and the rad and the other fan on the inside? would i just need longer screws to thread into the rad?


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Surely there is a way to get the whole top Hard Drive case out. I mean, how could you really get in there with a new fan, etc?


----------



## koniu777

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119264

the case is available on newegg, I'll probably have mine on monday/tuesday . First thing I'm gonna do is cut out the bulge on the side panel and install a proper window.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> so when i bought the 6950 i paid 130e for it and when it broke i sended to the shop they said they didint have the same model so i got the money what the guy paid for it before selling it to me so i got 260e and thats fantastic and now i bought with the money new gpu, headset ,mouse,and a cooler for my pc
> 
> Umad bro?


What brand was it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> If I were going to mount an H80 is it possible to cut the rear fan grill as it is somewhat bulged out, and mount one fan on the outside, and the rad and the other fan on the inside? would i just need longer screws to thread into the rad?


and a place to run the fan wire, you can use the rubber grommets if you wanted to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Surely there is a way to get the whole top Hard Drive case out. I mean, how could you really get in there with a new fan, etc?


From the front.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119264
> 
> the case is available on newegg, I'll probably have mine on monday/tuesday . First thing I'm gonna do is cut out the bulge on the side panel and install a proper window.


Be prepared to answer a lot of questions! I want to know how much room there is from the top of the case to the MB and how much room there is from the PSU to the front where a fan would be.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> so when i bought the 6950 i paid 130e for it and when it broke i sended to the shop they said they didint have the same model so i got the money what the guy paid for it before selling it to me so i got 260e and thats fantastic and now i bought with the money new gpu, headset ,mouse,and a cooler for my pc
> 
> Umad bro?
> 
> 
> 
> What brand was it?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> If I were going to mount an H80 is it possible to cut the rear fan grill as it is somewhat bulged out, and mount one fan on the outside, and the rad and the other fan on the inside? would i just need longer screws to thread into the rad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and a place to run the fan wire, you can use the rubber grommets if you wanted to.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Surely there is a way to get the whole top Hard Drive case out. I mean, how could you really get in there with a new fan, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the front.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119264
> 
> the case is available on newegg, I'll probably have mine on monday/tuesday . First thing I'm gonna do is cut out the bulge on the side panel and install a proper window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be prepared to answer a lot of questions! I want to know how much room there is from the top of the case to the MB and how much room there is from the PSU to the front where a fan would be.
Click to expand...

you should remember it was the asus directcu model


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I was quoting the Coolermaster rep that posted in this thread...
> He indicated today is a hard launch with stock available.
> Also, can you enter the CM contest without a Facebook account? I'd rather not use my kid's...


My apologies, there was a 1 day delay in one of the us containers. Im sorry but we didnt see youre a Canadian. There is a different shipment for you. You could buy it in USA and ship it.


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> and a place to run the fan wire, you can use the rubber grommets if you wanted to.


I meant on the original scout. I figured i would have to drill a hole just above the fan mount for it to work...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Okay. I'm really feeling like a doof here. I can't see any serial # on the back of my case









Also. Fry's Electronics? Why u no have Scout II yet
















http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=25709


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> so when i bought the 6950 i paid 130e for it and when it broke i sended to the shop they said they didint have the same model so i got the money what the guy paid for it before selling it to me so i got 260e and thats fantastic and now i bought with the money new gpu, headset ,mouse,and a cooler for my pc
> 
> Umad bro?
> 
> 
> 
> What brand was it?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> If I were going to mount an H80 is it possible to cut the rear fan grill as it is somewhat bulged out, and mount one fan on the outside, and the rad and the other fan on the inside? would i just need longer screws to thread into the rad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and a place to run the fan wire, you can use the rubber grommets if you wanted to.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Surely there is a way to get the whole top Hard Drive case out. I mean, how could you really get in there with a new fan, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the front.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119264
> 
> the case is available on newegg, I'll probably have mine on monday/tuesday . First thing I'm gonna do is cut out the bulge on the side panel and install a proper window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be prepared to answer a lot of questions! I want to know how much room there is from the top of the case to the MB and how much room there is from the PSU to the front where a fan would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should remember it was the asus directcu model
Click to expand...

And people say they have bad CS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> and a place to run the fan wire, you can use the rubber grommets if you wanted to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant on the original scout. I figured i would have to drill a hole just above the fan mount for it to work...
Click to expand...

I can see this might get confusing soon,







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Okay. I'm really feeling like a doof here. I can't see any serial # on the back of my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also. Fry's Electronics? Why u no have Scout II yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=25709


I couldn't find it at first too, they hid it right in front of you.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

XD As for the rivets and fans I mentioned. I got confused. Still, if you have some of the fans that come with rubber grommets/ screws/ whatever they are called, how would you pull those through? I believe some are made that way.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> XD As for the rivets and fans I mentioned. I got confused. Still, if you have some of the fans that come with rubber grommets/ screws/ whatever they are called, how would you pull those through? I believe some are made that way.


LOL, I was the confused one, I thought you were asking about the Scout 2.








Wait we are talking about a H80 push/pull with one fan outside the case. Then the rad and other fan on the inside with the mesh cut out. Yes you can do that. I would drill a hole for the fan cables above the rad to help hide the wires. I would get a small grommet to protect the wires too. I think we got it


----------



## DireLeon2010

Sheesh! Thanks for the assist. My neck's a little sore from the weird angle I had to read them numbers though







I need glasses


----------



## Durvelle27

my Cooler Master Storm Scout


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> my Cooler Master Storm Scout


Welcome to the CMSSC! Thanks for filling out the form, but I think your Scout is missing something


----------



## Durvelle27

thx and what's missing


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> thx and what's missing


I'm not sure but something in this area doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Durvelle27

oh XD i'm waiting on my new Corsair TX850 850W psu


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Cmon CM reps, please answer this question:

The side panel of the Scout II and the Storm Enforcer are the same size ?? (chassis looks almost the same in both cases)

I would love to swap the side panel of that Scout with the Enforcer one


----------



## Garvani

Ordered a Sapphire HD7950 Vapor X last night, it will be a VERY tight fit, might have to do a little bit of bending of the HDD cage, but we are only talking 1-2mm..

will post a photo once im done!


----------



## radeon5830

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Cmon CM reps, please answer this question:
> The side panel of the Scout II and the Storm Enforcer are the same size ?? (chassis looks almost the same in both cases)
> I would love to swap the side panel of that Scout with the Enforcer one


I'm curious as well. I would consider buying the scout II if it came with a side panel window without the fan mounts. This will reduce a lot of dust, and will look much better. I'm sure a lot of scout I owners would agree.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Cmon CM reps, please answer this question:
> 
> The side panel of the Scout II and the Storm Enforcer are the same size ?? (chassis looks almost the same in both cases)
> 
> I would love to swap the side panel of that Scout with the Enforcer one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon5830*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Cmon CM reps, please answer this question:
> The side panel of the Scout II and the Storm Enforcer are the same size ?? (chassis looks almost the same in both cases)
> I would love to swap the side panel of that Scout with the Enforcer one
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as well. I would consider buying the scout II if it came with a side panel window without the fan mounts. This will reduce a lot of dust, and will look much better. I'm sure a lot of scout I owners would agree.
Click to expand...

It's an all new case, frame and all. I would guess no it won't.

*Edit*
The Scout 2's holes for the side panel are not in the same spot, the front one on the Scout 2 is a lot farther forward.


----------



## Lazlonius

My Scout


----------



## AznDud

I might be getting one of these for my new PC but i once read that it is a bit small and if the SATA adapters on the MOBO are not facing upwards you wouldn't be able to plug the HDD"s in .... Is this true? MOBO: Gigabyte EX58-UD4P...

Really liking this case apart from being a bit cramped at the top (if you have a HSF) and will really squish a GTX275 (about 1cm to spare?)


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznDud*
> 
> I might be getting one of these for my new PC but i once read that it is a bit small and if the SATA adapters on the MOBO are not facing upwards you wouldn't be able to plug the HDD"s in .... Is this true? MOBO: Gigabyte EX58-UD4P...
> Really liking this case apart from being a bit cramped at the top (if you have a HSF) and will really squish a GTX275 (about 1cm to spare?)


My SATA ports face the front of the case, its a bit tricky getting them in but perfectly do-able its also nice how effective the case size+placement hides them.


----------



## Durvelle27

O_O cable management


----------



## angry scout

omg omg omg and monday ill get my mice hedset and ati 6950 2gb


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznDud*
> 
> I might be getting one of these for my new PC but i once read that it is a bit small and if the SATA adapters on the MOBO are not facing upwards you wouldn't be able to plug the HDD"s in .... Is this true? MOBO: Gigabyte EX58-UD4P...
> Really liking this case apart from being a bit cramped at the top (if you have a HSF) and will really squish a GTX275 (about 1cm to spare?)


You can absolutely fit a GTX 275 in this case. It is a little bit of a tight fit and might give you a little trouble with ur 24 pin power connector fitting between the end of the card and the drive bays, but I've had that setup in my case for just over 3 years now.


----------



## Centenial

Check out what just popped up on Cooler Masters FB page......


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Check out what just popped up on Cooler Masters FB page......







*SOLD*


----------



## Robilar

I predicted a white case... Go figure. I actually much prefer the white to the other 2 colors.

How about CM actually providing stock (of any color) in Canada. That would be nicer.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Check out what just popped up on Cooler Masters FB page......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD*
Click to expand...

Don't get too happy, they want 5,000 likes on it before they pull the trigger, I think they are just trying to get more people to hit the like button.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I predicted a white case... Go figure. I actually much prefer the white to the other 2 colors.
> 
> How about CM actually providing stock (of any color) in Canada. That would be nicer.


I want red


----------



## DireLeon2010

Where is this button for me to press? (to like)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Where is this button for me to press? (to like)


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=451201928254609&set=a.403350839706385.86531.390047114370091&type=1


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Where is this button for me to press? (to like)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=451201928254609&set=a.403350839706385.86531.390047114370091&type=1
Click to expand...

Yeah. I just voted. Had a 'waitaminute' moment.


----------



## GoodInk

I did up a bunch of colors, I know this is supose to be a military themed case but it wears colors very nice.


----------



## shadow water

i think it looks best in purple and light blue


----------



## DireLeon2010

I like the red, both blues, orange, yellow and brown(?). If the brown was given a matte (that the right term?) treatment, it would look military---ish.


----------



## Nic-CM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Hey Nic-CM
> can you confirm if the side panel of the enforcer is the same size as the one in the Scout II ??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Cmon CM reps, please answer this question:
> The side panel of the Scout II and the Storm Enforcer are the same size ?? (chassis looks almost the same in both cases)
> I would love to swap the side panel of that Scout with the Enforcer one


I pulled a sample of both and tried to put the Enforcer side panel on, but alas, the Enforcer side panel is a slightly taller than the Scout 2 side panel.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon5830*
> 
> What if I don't have a Facebook account? Am I still able to enter by only uploading my serial number?


We would love to have you as a fan because we do quite a bit of giveaways through there, but we also realize that people don't have or don't like Facebook. I believe the entry should work without liking, but no guarantees.


----------



## GAMERIG

(2012) CM Storm Scout 2 is so beautiful. unfortunately they didnt make full/ XXXL case.


----------



## Nic-CM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> *SOLD*


Nope, not a like oriented post. There are some employees, including myself, that want one also. Don't disappoint me!


----------



## Robilar

My only issue with a fire engine red case is what fan color do you choose? Really the only thing that comes to mind is green or white fans and that's an odd color combo. Black or White are typically the best colors because then the base color not only offsets your hardware, but you can choose a fan color that accents everything to your liking.

Regarding the windowed door, I get why folks like them. I was more pleased that you can now use both door fan mounts to cool multi gpu arrays. My opinion on a windowed door is that it looks cool and you gaze at it lovingly a few times. Then the case goes under your desk and it no longer matters







I'd rather take the extra airflow.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> (2012) CM Storm Scout 2 is so beautiful. unfortunately they didnt make full/ XXXL case.


Wouldn't that be the Storm Trooper? Has a handle and bigger than a refridgerator.


----------



## Cheaptrick

One thing I don't like to turn the Scout 2 into is making it look too fancy when it's already fancy looking. I'm in my 40's & seeing all red is becoming too much for me. Maybe good for my kids but not for me. Maybe white is OK. But please guys, not red.


----------



## Nic-CM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> One thing I don't like to turn the Scout 2 into is making it look too fancy when it's already fancy looking. I'm in my 40's & seeing all red is becoming too much for me. Maybe good for my kids but not for me. Maybe white is OK. But please guys, not red.


Red is the fiery red color of a sports car that is gleaming in the sunshine as you drive down the mid-life crisis highway. So, you know, it does have a purpose.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My only issue with a fire engine red case is what fan color do you choose? Really the only thing that comes to mind is green or white fans and that's an odd color combo. Black or White are typically the best colors because then the base color not only offsets your hardware, but you can choose a fan color that accents everything to your liking.
> 
> Regarding the windowed door, I get why folks like them. I was more pleased that you can now use both door fan mounts to cool multi gpu arrays. My opinion on a windowed door is that it looks cool and you gaze at it lovingly a few times. Then the case goes under your desk and it no longer matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather take the extra airflow.


Red or white, or even non led fans.

I have my case sitting next to me on my desk, so I see in the window all the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> One thing I don't like to turn the Scout 2 into is making it look too fancy when it's already fancy looking. I'm in my 40's & seeing all red is becoming too much for me. Maybe good for my kids but not for me. Maybe white is OK. But please guys, not red.


Different colors is a cheap way to get more people to buy the same case, you like a case that isn't in your face, some like them to yell look at me. I know a lot of girls like red, pink, and purple cases but mainly red for some odd reason








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> One thing I don't like to turn the Scout 2 into is making it look too fancy when it's already fancy looking. I'm in my 40's & seeing all red is becoming too much for me. Maybe good for my kids but not for me. Maybe white is OK. But please guys, not red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is the fiery red color of a sports car that is gleaming in the sunshine as you drive down the mid-life crisis highway. So, you know, it does have a purpose.
Click to expand...

I would love to see a digi-camo ones, your standard digi-camo plus a arctic one and a red/black something like this.


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I did up a bunch of colors, I know this is supose to be a military themed case but it wears colors very nice.


In a slightly lighter shade and a matte finish you basically have OD Green.... doesnt get much more military than that.


----------



## Sand3853

Hello All,

Fairly new member here (to Overclock.net), and fairly new to case mods as well. I had decided to have a little fun with customization with my latest computer build, and having settled on a Storm Scout case (for the red and black theme) I stumbled upon this awesome thread (resource) and gained a good bit of knowledge and inspiration. So I figured I would share my simple attempts at some case modifications. My plan is to eventually get a proper fasle HD door, and PSU cover.

Overall this was a fun build and my only regret right now was waiting a few days for the Scout 2...but, I feel I got a steal as my scout only set me back 40 bucks







Let me know what you think, or what I might do to make things a little better.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I did up a bunch of colors, I know this is supose to be a military themed case but it wears colors very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a slightly lighter shade and a matte finish you basically have OD Green.... doesnt get much more military than that.
Click to expand...









That is dark brown, here is a OD Green one though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Fairly new member here (to Overclock.net), and fairly new to case mods as well. I had decided to have a little fun with customization with my latest computer build, and having settled on a Storm Scout case (for the red and black theme) I stumbled upon this awesome thread (resource) and gained a good bit of knowledge and inspiration. So I figured I would share my simple attempts at some case modifications. My plan is to eventually get a proper fasle HD door, and PSU cover.
> 
> Overall this was a fun build and my only regret right now was waiting a few days for the Scout 2...but, I feel I got a steal as my scout only set me back 40 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think, or what I might do to make things a little better.


Welcome to the CMSSC!!! Great looking Scout, let me know if you need any help with covers.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Has anyone happen to find some reviews that show the thermals? Temperatures?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Has anyone happen to find some reviews that show the thermals? Temperatures?


I saw one say that they got better cooling with the one stock fan than the first Scout, and saw one say that it ran hot because it has one fan, lol. I have not seen one review with any fans added yet







I'm sure it if you load it up with all the fans you can it will cool great.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> *SOLD*
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not a like oriented post. There are some employees, including myself, that want one also. Don't disappoint me!
Click to expand...


----------



## DireLeon2010

MSI any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130637&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS092912&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS092912-_-EMC-092912-Index-_-AMDMotherboards-_-13130637-L07B


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> MSI any good?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130637&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS092912&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS092912-_-EMC-092912-Index-_-AMDMotherboards-_-13130637-L07B


I'd go for a 990fx board so you have the option of getting a 2nd graphics card, but yes, they are.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> MSI any good?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130637&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS092912&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS092912-_-EMC-092912-Index-_-AMDMotherboards-_-13130637-L07B


id say go for a gigabyte 990fx board because they dont skimp on anything and they have a night warranty


----------



## koniu777

Found a dutch website with the review of the storm scout 2, they have posted a pic of the measurement from the roof to the top of the mobo. Looks like 30mm, but i think you could install an ex240 or h100 below the roof and two fans on top of the case.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Found a dutch website with the review of the storm scout 2, they have posted a pic of the measurement from the roof to the top of the mobo. Looks like 30mm, but i think you could install an ex240 or h100 below the roof and two fans on top of the case.


Of course you can put an H100 in it. Just by looking at it you'll know at it can be done. But as far as doing a push & pull, you can't. Unless you remove the top fan cover & put the (2) 120 mm fan there.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Of course you can put an H100 in it. Just by looking at it you'll know at it can be done. But as far as doing a push & pull, you can't. Unless you remove the top fan cover & put the (2) 120 mm fan there.


Actually 30mm means that you can't do h100 with one set of fans inside the case, you will need atleast 50mm for that.


----------



## angry scout

my video about the hyper 212-evo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oz7Q46hEQU&feature=plcp


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Actually 30mm means that you can't do h100 with one set of fans inside the case, you will need atleast 50mm for that.


I've seen pictures of the case with a dual rad fan combo internal. The Youtube video shows it set up with a dual rad internal fans inside.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Actually 30mm means that you can't do h100 with one set of fans inside the case, you will need atleast 50mm for that.


Yes, you can. Corsair's H100 240 mm rad is a thin rad. You can put it on the top. The push fans below it probably would cover the 12 volts power connector on top left of most mobos or perhaps the top heatsink or the top end of the RAM slots. If you plan on using a mobo with tall VRM heatsink (such as the MSI Z77 Mpower) then you have to think twice & find out if it would fit before buying it.

Even with the original Scout, you can put a thick 120 mm radiator at the top (not the H100 though).


----------



## oPooleyo

Hey Guys, Just wanted to join the club as I should be getting my scout 2 some time tuesday / wednesday. I managed to snag it on eBay from a product reviewer who got the case early (It's not available anywhere here in the UK yet :L )



Anyway, Just wanted to let you guys know so hopefully I can answer any questions when it arrives.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oPooleyo*
> 
> Hey Guys, Just wanted to join the club as I should be getting my scout 2 some time tuesday / wednesday. I managed to snag it on eBay from a product reviewer who got the case early (It's not available anywhere here in the UK yet :L )
> 
> Anyway, Just wanted to let you guys know so hopefully I can answer any questions when it arrives.


Cool, post pics!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Actually 30mm means that you can't do h100 with one set of fans inside the case, you will need atleast 50mm for that.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen pictures of the case with a dual rad fan combo internal. The Youtube video shows it set up with a dual rad internal fans inside.
Click to expand...

That is a back mounted 120 rad. I thought the same thing but rewatch the video. Here is one of the same case but they show case from the top and it doesn't have anything thing in the top. Skip to 35 sec


----------



## Cheaptrick

Top hybrid liquid cooler set up...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Maybe I should wait to see how Trinity and FM2 performs?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top hybrid liquid cooler set up...


Look at the fan, you shouldn't see the side of the fan, and you can see the rad end tanks.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Seriously, I can not find a review about the case with Temperatures. XD I would probably snag this case right away if not for the shipping it has. =P


----------



## Robilar

I think it's a safe assumption that if you load this case up with decent fans, temps will be excellent. Out of the box with a single exhaust fan, I wouldn't expect much.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Thus, where I complain about shipping. =P It's a beautiful case and everything. Just wondering if the top hard drive cage would restrict the airflow. Plus, any idea which two fans would be best to go in the front?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Seriously, I can not find a review about the case with Temperatures. XD I would probably snag this case right away if not for the shipping it has. =P


It should be better than the first Scout in terms of temp. You can put (2) instead of just (1) 120 mm fans as front intake fans (or you can use a single 140 mm fan) as well as (2) 120 mm top exhaust fans. There's also an option to add (2) more 120 mm intake fans to the side panel. It has better wire management. It should be able to handle todays top video cards much better than the first Scout.

You can probably put (1) thin 120 mm rad on the rear & (1) thin 240 mm rad on the top with either push or pull (but not both push & pull) if you decide to go water cooling.

The case radical/contemporary design makes it hot item to some (especially for young people). If I'm going to buy this case, I'll probably use the case for my sons/daughter's PCs but not for me. I like the first Scout better cuz it matches with my other PC components.


----------



## Robilar

Plus you can mount an extra 120 fan in the base in front of the power supply and another on the back of the hard drive cage.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I've seen pictures of the case with a dual rad fan combo internal. The Youtube video shows it set up with a dual rad internal fans inside.


in that video you can see that there is no radiator mounted in the top and 55 seconds into the video you can see that this is a real thin radiator mounted in the rear exhaust spot


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> in that video you can see that there is no radiator mounted in the top and 55 seconds into the video you can see that this is a real thin radiator mounted in the rear exhaust spot


The picture alone will tell you that there's a thin radiator at the top. The picture showed (2) liquid cooling tubes connected to what looks like a rebranded CPU waterblock made by Asetek.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> in that video you can see that there is no radiator mounted in the top and 55 seconds into the video you can see that this is a real thin radiator mounted in the rear exhaust spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture alone will tell you that there's a thin radiator at the top. The picture showed (2) liquid cooling tubes connected to what looks like a rebranded CPU waterblock made by Asetek.
Click to expand...

Again its a rad in the back not the top.


----------



## DireLeon2010

They're kinda angled toward the back. The tubes. Toward the holes back there. I'm sure they did their best to accommodate....Have to watch....too tired and lazy to right now....caffeine....


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> The picture alone will tell you that there's a thin radiator at the top. The picture showed (2) liquid cooling tubes connected to what looks like a rebranded CPU waterblock made by Asetek.


Please stop arguing about things that are not there.


see the red fan in that picture?


you can clearly see that the fan is not visible from the back cause there is a rad installed in that spot


in this picture you can clearly see the red fan through the top, which means there is no radiator in the top


----------



## Cheaptrick

I'm not arguing. I know a rad when I see one. There's just a fan at the back exhaust (no rad). There's what's looks like a CPU waterblock (definitely an Asetek unit - maybe a rebranded one) with what looks like a water cooling tubes. This could be just a mockup unit intended only for display purposes & inoperable just to show what other options you can have with the case. Without a doubt it's possible to put a thin 240 mm radiator on the top either with fan pushing or pulling but not both. You can probably put some push & pull fans there (if you don't mine it to look weird) but there's a possible that it will heat the top VRM heatsink or even the rams if the ram heatspreaders are tall (depending on how wide the case on the inside) or partially cover the CPU area.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I'm not arguing. I know a rad when I see one. There's just a fan at the back exhaust (no rad). There's what's looks like a CPU waterblock (definitely an Asetek unit - maybe a rebranded one) with what looks like a water cooling tubes. This could be just a mockup unit intended only for display purposes & inoperable just to show what other options you can have with the case. Without a doubt it's possible to put a thin 240 mm radiator on the top either with fan pushing or pulling but not both. You can probably put some push & pull fans there (if you don't mine it to look weird) but there's a possible that it will heat the top VRM heatsink or even the rams if the ram heatspreaders are tall (depending on how wide the case on the inside) or partially cover the CPU area.


Here is the deal, I can't say a rad will fit with the fans internally until I have it in my hard to see how much room there is or is someone install one. CM may have very well made the case wide enough to fit it as long as you don't have some stupid large heat sinks. CM may have also made this a as an air cooling case because they have the Trooper that is setup very nicely for rads. Now if you want to put a rad in bad enough you can fit the rad inside with the fans outside the case or the other way around, but you will loose the top grill and it could look like crap. The main thing is I don't want people coming here getting false info on something we don't know for sure yet.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Here is the deal, I can't say a rad will fit with the fans internally until I have it in my hard to see how much room there is or is someone install one. CM may have very well made the case wide enough to fit it as long as you don't have some stupid large heat sinks. CM may have also made this a as an air cooling case because they have the Trooper that is setup very nicely for rads. Now if you want to put a rad in bad enough you can fit the rad inside with the fans outside the case or the other way around, but you will loose the top grill and it could look like crap. The main thing is I don't want people coming here getting false info on something we don't know for sure yet.


yup, the radiator or the fans will have to sit outside the case and you gonna lose the plastic grill cover piece. I'll have this case tomorrow, gonna post pics with mobo installed and few rads. I don't have a h100 so wont be able to try fitting it in, but i know for a fact that h100 rad is 25mm thick so with one set of fans the thickness is 50mm. The way I'll do the setup is mount ex240 below the roof with fans on top of the case, and alphacool xt45 in the front where I'll probable have to cut out the buttom portion of the drive bay cage.


----------



## Cheaptrick

No, the rad & the fans doesn't have to sit outside of the case as long as you don't do a push & pull set up. It might be tight but it will fit. Or you could use a silent 240 rad with low fpi count & use some ultra thin 120 mm silent fans it you don't trust what I've said.

As far as putting the rad on the front, you can do it with very minimal mod (by just removing the rivets that holds the drive cage). I still think that if you don't mine doing just push or just pull set up using a close lop (like the H100 water cooler) it's best to put it at the top. There's the possibilty of putting another thin 120 mm rad on either push or pull set up but this time I'm going to tell you frankly that I'm not sure if the back rad will fit it there's a top rad installed as well, but if they do it will be a very good water cooling set up for such a small case without further modification.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Another option also that is very good in controlling heat is using (2) 240 mm radiators next to the side (1 on each sides) of the drive cage area with the drive cage removed. The thing is with this mod, you essentially will be destroying your case side panels as you need to put some holes on each sides for the hot air to get exhausted (like the one in the picture below done on Cosmos 2 but the rads placed vertically).


----------



## angry scout

!!!!!!!!!!!!!nerdgasm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angry scout

this is the killing tool

and to achive that i need this


----------



## angry scout

and now my rig is complete


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> and now my rig is complete


You make me scared of your tools. You're getting high powered.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Suggestions on front fans? Wanting two 120mm. I want the case to be cool so good airflow and reasonable noise. I plan on wearing headphones pretty often.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> and now my rig is complete
> 
> 
> 
> You make me scared of your tools. You're getting high powered.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Suggestions on front fans? Wanting two 120mm. I want the case to be cool so good airflow and reasonable noise. I plan on wearing headphones pretty often.


Of all the fans I've used, I got to say the best in terms of cooling is the Corsair Air series fans. Corsair really put the specs exactly as the fans suppose to perform. It's even better than my other fans rated much higher in specs. The high static pressure ones if you're using to cool the rads are really effective.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181023

Nice! A twin pack.


----------



## GoodInk

*Scout 2 Loyalty Giveaway*

*Times almost up for all Scout owners to win a Scout 2!!!*
http://coolermaster-usa.com/contest/091812/home.php


----------



## oPooleyo

Scout 2 still not here, They chose the 1 hour that I was out to try and deliver








ah well... should get it tomorrow and build on the weekend.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oPooleyo*
> 
> Scout 2 still not here, They chose the 1 hour that I was out to try and deliver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah well... should get it tomorrow and build on the weekend.


Happened to me many times, i swear they have a person watching the house to figure out when your not there so they can try to deliver it.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Scout 2 Loyalty Giveaway*
> 
> *Times almost up for all Scout owners to win a Scout 2!!!*
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/contest/091812/home.php


Can't enter if you don't have a Facebook account....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Scout 2 Loyalty Giveaway*
> 
> *Times almost up for all Scout owners to win a Scout 2!!!*
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/contest/091812/home.php
> 
> 
> 
> Can't enter if you don't have a Facebook account....
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Hey Nic-CM
> can you confirm if the side panel of the enforcer is the same size as the one in the Scout II ??
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Cmon CM reps, please answer this question:
> The side panel of the Scout II and the Storm Enforcer are the same size ?? (chassis looks almost the same in both cases)
> I would love to swap the side panel of that Scout with the Enforcer one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pulled a sample of both and tried to put the Enforcer side panel on, but alas, the Enforcer side panel is a slightly taller than the Scout 2 side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *radeon5830*
> 
> What if I don't have a Facebook account? Am I still able to enter by only uploading my serial number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We would love to have you as a fan because we do quite a bit of giveaways through there, but we also realize that people don't have or don't like Facebook. I believe the entry should work without liking, but no guarantees.
Click to expand...


----------



## Robilar

Not sure what you were quoting. The entry will not work if you do not have a Facebook account. The CM rep was not sure and I am confirming.


----------



## DireLeon2010

In case anybody is interested, the Trinity has landed at the Egg,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007671%2050001028%20600372025&IsNodeId=1&name=Socket%20FM2&Order=PRICE&Pagesize=20


----------



## koniu777

Ups guy showed up at my house


----------



## koniu777

quick example of how a 240 rad could be mounted in the top, you would probably need fan filters to keep dust away and so that you don't chop your fingers trying to pick up the case when the system is on.


----------



## DireLeon2010

CAN you remove the top HHD bay? (Not asking you to do it, just if you can.)


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> CAN you remove the top HHD bay? (Not asking you to do it, just if you can.)


you can remove the front portion of the top cage, the rest is riveted in


----------



## Cheaptrick

Don't destroy the look of the case. Put the fans at the bottom.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Don't destroy the look of the case. Put the fans at the bottom.


I'm not doing anything permanent lol, just testing to see what will fit in the case


----------



## Cheaptrick

You watercooled before. You know it will fit. I saw the mobo standoff holes there. The fan base should be slightly below those standoff holes. Looks like the fans will partially cover the top portion of the RAM slots but it should not be a problem.


----------



## Cheaptrick




----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> You watercooled before. You know it will fit. I saw the mobo standoff holes there. The fan base should be slightly below those standoff holes. Looks like the fans will partially cover the top portion of the RAM slots but it should not be a problem.


That's what 4 and 8gb sticks are for









Wait....you mean all four. Sorry.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> You watercooled before. You know it will fit. I saw the mobo standoff holes there. The fan base should be slightly below those standoff holes. Looks like the fans will partially cover the top portion of the RAM slots but it should not be a problem.


maybe with a different mobo, but i don't see that happening with what i'm using, btw this is an ex240 rad (30mm wide)


----------



## DireLeon2010

That's a sweet looking board. Who makes it?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> That's a sweet looking board. Who makes it?


I think it's an MSI mobo.


----------



## Centenial

Look what just popped up from the people at newegg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctbIxCi6nBc


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> That's a sweet looking board. Who makes it?


MSI z77 Mpower


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Look what just popped up from the people at newegg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctbIxCi6nBc


I like her reviews better. And not just because she's so attactive









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> That's a sweet looking board. Who makes it?
> 
> 
> 
> MSI z77 Mpower
Click to expand...

Thanks. I heard MSI boards for Intel are better quality the their AMD offerings







Can't wait to see pics of your rig when you've finished


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Yes, you can. Corsair's H100 240 mm rad is a thin rad. You can put it on the top. The push fans below it probably would cover the 12 volts power connector on top left of most mobos or perhaps the top heatsink or the top end of the RAM slots. If you plan on using a mobo with tall VRM heatsink (such as the MSI Z77 Mpower) then you have to think twice & find out if it would fit before buying it.
> Even with the original Scout, you can put a thick 120 mm radiator at the top (not the H100 though).


Remember this? You have been warned that the Z77 might not fit. You didn't listen to my warning.









Hey, are you going to sell that Mpower mobo? I been checking that at Fry's in Downers Grove but they don't have one. I'm thinking of buying it to replace my board. Don't like to buy online cuz if I don't like I wan't to return it back. If you sell it cheap I'll buy it.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I like her reviews better. And not just because she's so attactive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I heard MSI boards for Intel are better quality the their AMD offerings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of your rig when you've finished


If you are into offset voltage overclocking like I am, then I would not recommend MSI z77 boards since they dont support that option. other then that the board is real nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Remember this? You have been warned that the Z77 might not fit.


this board is just used for test fitting, this case is gonna be powered by asus sabertooth board

btw, side panel is ready for a window cutout


----------



## Cheaptrick

I have a suggestion on the cutting. You can use the 240 mm rad pointing on each side of the side panels. Don't cut almost the entire side panel & cover it with acrylic. Make 2 holes for the 240 mm rad to exhaust heat.


----------



## koniu777

Cutout done, gonna go over to homedepot to get some acrylic.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ups guy showed up at my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats! and i cant wait to looking forward your a building WC rig when done...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Cutout done, gonna go over to homedepot to get some acrylic.


SHEESH! That's a lot of window! I'm personally looking forward to the smaller stock one. But, to each their own


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> SHEESH! That's a lot of window! I'm personally looking forward to the smaller stock one. But, to each their own


I like to see what I spend my money on









just finished the panel


----------



## Cheaptrick

I would have like to see a smaller window but then again to each their own.

I wonder what will happen with the MSI Z77 MPOWER mobo. I really do for I like the board & been waiting for it to hit the local computer stores shelves so I can get one.


----------



## LolCakeLazors

The Scout 2 is a big let down for me in my opinion. Although you can now fit a radiator at the top of the case, having the fans outside of the case is disappointing because I prefer to keep all my components inside. Also, I don't see a grommet for the 8 pin motherboard power cable either.


----------



## koniu777

after reviewing all the options on this case, I have decided that this setup is going to be air cooled. Overall the case is real good, high quality smart layout and portable.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LolCakeLazors*
> 
> The Scout 2 is a big let down for me in my opinion. Although you can now fit a radiator at the top of the case, having the fans outside of the case is disappointing because I prefer to keep all my components inside. Also, I don't see a grommet for the 8 pin motherboard power cable either.


I agree with you on this. The way I look at the Scout 2 now is that it's not really for the majority. The style is so radical (like a Mikoyan Mig-21 jet fighter) it's not something for the discerning taste. Unlike the original Scout (which I think is still the best case), it's not something that you can mix that will just blend with some of your common computer items. The original Scout looks much sharper than Scout 2.

The case has better water cooling option if you know what to look for, be it by modding. You can put dual 120 mm fans on the front but you lost the additional drive bay space found on the original Scout to compensate for larger fan intake space. It has better wire management. More sturdy, etc. but in the end it's not something I'm looking for as I have already something smaller yet full of options.


----------



## LolCakeLazors

I mean I've done the HDD bay mod and put a 240 radiator at the front of my Storm Scout 1 just like you did from what I see. I might have to move onto the Fractal Design for my next enthusiast build. The case itself is not bad, I loved the Storm Scout as a air cooled case as it looked cool, was portable, and was fairly small.


----------



## Cheaptrick

I'm not a fan of huge cases. I like to have something even smaller than the original Scout for my next. My Scout will still be my main rig. I'm looking into getting a Silverstone SG05-450 Sugo case. It will be something at least I can take with me when I travel & still have plenty of power for gaming.


----------



## DireLeon2010

So. Y'all think it would be sacrilegious to put a Trinity in one of these


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So. Y'all think it would be sacrilegious to put a Trinity in one of these


apu or cooler?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So. Y'all think it would be sacrilegious to put a Trinity in one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apu or cooler?
Click to expand...

APU.


----------



## koniu777

seems like they are real nice, but i prefer intel when it comes to cpu's


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> APU.


5800K @ 5.0!!







I want to get one when they come out with some itx FM2 boards


----------



## Cheaptrick

There's still ways to improve the Scout without modding but it has to be done by Cooler Master. A redesigned side panels with vents close to the front fan intake area for water cooling rad install option & a new front cover with not so thick bottom. I'll probably will buy this new case if it will have this kind of revisions even if I'll have to pay more as a separate order. Without this, I don't see the Scout 2 as a nice looking case.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> There's still ways to improve the Scout without modding but it has to be done by Cooler Master. A redesigned side panels with vents close to the front fan intake area for water cooling rad install option & a new front cover with not so thick bottom. I'll probably will buy this new case if it will have this kind of revisions even if I'll have to pay more as a separate order. Without this, I don't see the Scout 2 as a nice looking case.


It's extremely rare for CM to update their case designs in any major way. The CM690 and the various revisions of the HAF's had had some changes but you are essentially describing a major change to the look and design so I doubt that will be happening.

What would have been easy is if the two hard drive cages were both removable and you could leave the top one in place. Add in a grill under the bottom cage and it would make a nifty spot for a 240 rad right on the floor (depending on power supply length of course).


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It's extremely rare for CM to update their case designs in any major way. The CM690 and the various revisions of the HAF's had had some changes but you are essentially describing a major change to the look and design so I doubt that will be happening.
> What would have been easy is if the two hard drive cages were both removable and you could leave the top one in place. Add in a grill under the bottom cage and it would make a nifty spot for a 240 rad right on the floor (depending on power supply length of course).


It's possible if there's a lot Scout 2 users that will demand for such revisions. CM did it with the Cosmos 2 side panel after several Cosmos 2 users asked for it. As for the front cover, it's removable - but the thing is, the front cover revision is not something that CM had done before so it's highly unlikely.

The Scout 2 is part of CM mid range line of cases. It's not like the high end Cosmos 2 so it could be that we'll never gonna see such revisions if you factor the costs on a product geared towards affordability.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What would have been easy is if the two hard drive cages were both removable and you could leave the top one in place. Add in a grill under the bottom cage and it would make a nifty spot for a 240 rad right on the floor (depending on power supply length of course).


I think the best option on rad placement is the vertical placement. You'll be able to put not just (1) but (2) 240 mm rads on each sides & you'll not be limited in terms of the PSU length. The drive cage can be easily removed. It's just rivets holding it. There's some youtube tutorial videos out there for everyone to see (particularly the one made by mnpctech) on how to remove the rivets using a drill.


----------



## Robilar

Just picked up the black version.

Assembled pics to follow.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Man, please don't do the cutting just yet.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> quick example of how a 240 rad could be mounted in the top, you would probably need fan filters to keep dust away and so that you don't chop your fingers trying to pick up the case when the system is on.


First CMSSC Scout 2 owner! Where did you get the new NB fans and how do you like them and are they any good for rads?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> SHEESH! That's a lot of window! I'm personally looking forward to the smaller stock one. But, to each their own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see what I spend my money on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finished the panel
Click to expand...

I love it, now time to make some covers to make it look super sexy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LolCakeLazors*
> 
> The Scout 2 is a big let down for me in my opinion. Although you can now fit a radiator at the top of the case, having the fans outside of the case is disappointing because I prefer to keep all my components inside. *Also, I don't see a grommet for the 8 pin motherboard power cable either.*


Not many mid tower cases have that one with a grommet, I think I have only seen it in full towers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Just picked up the black version.
> 
> Assembled pics to follow.


*
Previous Scout owners with Scout 2's,please fill out the Member's List form with your new rig. Just send me a PM and I will remove your first one if you want, if not I will leave both on the list.*


----------



## GoodInk

Best Picture of the Month

Congratulations koniu777



Click Here for Past Months Winners!

I know it's past the dead line, but I thought I would let this month's go a little longer for a Scout 2







I also updated the OP to focus more on the BPOM


----------



## GoodInk

Deleted


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Best Picture of the Month
> 
> Congratulations koniu777
> 
> Click Here for Past Months Winners!
> I know it's past the dead line, but I thought I would let this month's go a little longer for a Scout 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also updated the OP to focus more on the BPOM


Wow, thank you







i got the NB fans from Frozencpu, those are 2450rpm at highest speed they are loud and when i try to turn them down with my fan controller they make an annoying sound.


----------



## Robilar

Some completed pics.

A couple of things to note.

The removable cage could be better designed. There is a piece of it left behind that still interferes with airflow from the front fans.

The side door needs a bigger cutout at the back where the 120mm fan mount aligns. The washers and screws from my Antec 920 were interfering with the door closing.

Plenty of room for a floor fan mount unless your power supply is longer than mine.

A bit tricky to mount a fan controller that is not full length. The screw hole on the backside is in behind the beveled edge preventing a screwdriver from being used.

As noted there is only a single fan mount dust guard which is interchangeable with either of the two bottom mount areas.

The grip on the handle is rubberized. Really nice for ensuring it doesn't slip when carrying it.

USB 3.0 header included (hard wired to front mounts).

Overall, a big step up from the original Scout


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Some completed pics.
> 
> A couple of things to note.
> 
> The removable cage could be better designed. There is a piece of it left behind that still interferes with airflow from the front fans.
> 
> The side door needs a bigger cutout at the back where the 120mm fan mount aligns. The washers and screws from my Antec 920 were interfering with the door closing.
> 
> Plenty of room for a floor fan mount unless your power supply is longer than mine.
> 
> A bit tricky to mount a fan controller that is not full length. The screw hole on the backside is in behind the beveled edge preventing a screwdriver from being used.
> 
> As noted there is only a single fan mount dust guard which is interchangeable with either of the two bottom mount areas.
> 
> The grip on the handle is rubberized. Really nice for ensuring it doesn't slip when carrying it.
> 
> USB 3.0 header included (hard wired to front mounts).
> 
> Overall, a big step up from the original Scout


Looks great! I'm thinking they did the HDD cage like this for strength, just a guess. I'll know soon enough








Can we get a side by side with the Scout and Scout 2


----------



## Cheaptrick




----------



## Cheaptrick

Nothing changed so far. I still very much like the original.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks great! I'm thinking they did the HDD cage like this for strength, just a guess. I'll know soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get a side by side with the Scout and Scout 2


Sure.

One other thing I forgot to mention, there is a lot more room behind the motherboard for wire storage compared to the original Scout.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Is it safe to assume that there is room for the CM 212 Evo? Just ordered that.

Also, here is some questions:

1: Which way would be best to put the power supply, fan up or down?
2: I have already asked what would be some good fans for the case, one that a couple agreed on was the Corsair fans. Are there any more?
3: I wonder if Cooler Master sales a filter that can go on the bottom fan mount?


----------



## Robilar

Yes it will fit easily.

Down, as there is ventilation and a filter provided.

Corsair fans are decent. For LED fans, I like the Antec Tri-cools and the Enermax Apollish. The Bitfenix Pro are also excellent.

Good question, the CM rep might be able to answer that.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Is it safe to assume that there is room for the CM 212 Evo? Just ordered that.
> Also, here is some questions:
> 1: Which way would be best to put the power supply, fan up or down?
> 2: I have already asked what would be some good fans for the case, one that a couple agreed on was the Corsair fans. Are there any more?
> 3: I wonder if Cooler Master sales a filter that can go on the bottom fan mount?


Fan down, unless you want the PSU sucking hot air coming from your video cards & CPU.

There's some good fans out there but it don't look as good as Corsair. Lepa & Cougar fans are good but you need to get some high static pressure fans if you're using rads. Both Lepa & Cougar doesn't have high rpm fans. Enermax fans (which I've used for a long time) is no good in terms of performance. They do have nice looking Batwing LED fans. I've used CM Excalibur fans. They're good in specs but performed less than Corsair.


----------



## DireLeon2010

So how did the vote for the white SS II go?


----------



## Garvani

Just posting a followup.. I got my Vapor-X 7950 yesterday and it fits (very snug) in my Scout1. The card is 275mm so anyone thinking about getting a card that length, go for it!


----------



## Cheaptrick

The drive cages should have to go (even the one at the bottom) if you ask me. If you use 1 or 2 SSDs, you can put it on the other side of the drive bay cage using a velco to secure it in place. As far as HDD, I'll just 1 instead of 2 if I where you (unless you're really into doing RAID on those 2 HDDs). You can put 1 HDD drive on the last of the 3 full size drive bay. Or if you don't mine spending, you can use as much as 4 small sized hybrid HDDs (ex: Seagate Momentus XT) & put it on whatever RAID array you like to build inside the last full sized drive bay using a backplane (but then again if you're using a Z68 or Z77 chipset mobo you're very much limited on up to only 2 Intel SATA3 ports for RAID. Besides, you probably can't use the ones by Intel cuz it's more than likely that you already used it for the SSDs that you have & use the non-Intel ones which is not that good & not recommended even by the mobo manufacturer).


----------



## Robilar

A few more shots


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

I wonder how the following fan with a Fan Controller, such as the Bitfenix Recon, would work in the Scout 2. Hmm.. for that matter, I wonder how they would sound with out the fan controller.

b Gears:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132022

I plan on getting at least three fans, two for front intake and one for top exhaust. So trying to fish for different options as well. =D


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> I wonder how the following fan with a Fan Controller, such as the Bitfenix Recon, would work in the Scout 2. Hmm.. for that matter, I wonder how they would sound with out the fan controller.
> b Gears:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132022
> I plan on getting at least three fans, two for front intake and one for top exhaust. So trying to fish for different options as well. =D


The CFM on that fan is very much a hype. It's not true & almost impossible for a 2,000 rpm cheap fan. If you listen, you won't regret it.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> The CFM on that fan is very much a hype. It's not true & almost impossible for a 2,000 rpm cheap fan. If you listen, you won't regret it.


I am. Just trying different to have different options. I really like this case and would like to get it, just putting $40.00 in case fans is a bit of a pain, including the case shipping. =P


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113282

I wonder if this is dual-core (one module), or if there will be a way to unlock into a quad (two module)?


----------



## koniu777

decided to watercool the new case, some shots of the finished product


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> decided to watercool the new case, some shots of the finished product


Motherofgod.jpg


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> I pulled a sample of both and tried to put the Enforcer side panel on, but alas, the Enforcer side panel is a slightly taller than the Scout 2 side panel.
> 
> 
> We would love to have you as a fan because we do quite a bit of giveaways through there, but we also realize that people don't have or don't like Facebook. I believe the entry should work without liking, but no guarantees.


Thank you and GoodInk too









hey CM release an Scout II with just a big window and no fan grills please


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Thank you and GoodInk too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey CM release an Scout II with just a big window and no fan grills please


you can make one yourself







very easy to do, just need a dremel and a jigsaw


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> you can remove the front portion of the top cage, the rest is riveted in


The hell...why ??

they are just blocking the air flow... :/

Koniu I dont have the tools...neither the talent to cut xD


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> you do know that if you clean up the wires a bit you get better airflow... just a suggestion.


You may not be able to tell, but those cables aren't restricting airflow one bit; they're against the inner wall of the case. The only thing that would help (not that my system runs hot) is adding a couple of fans where I can, and I used to have every fan possible in there, but it was obnoxiously loud, took up valuable space, and only improved temps by a few degrees. I'm fine with my cable management at this point.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> decided to watercool the new case, some shots of the finished product
> 
> 
> 
> Motherofgod.jpg


It does look better being water cooled. You have a small but powerful rig that usually you'll find inside a case big enough for the Storm 2 to fit inside. At first I kinda shook my head when you said you going to air cooled the case having tried water cooling your previous rig. I thought you just probably had some mixed feelings of the case & sort of not liking it after what you did with the rad having a tight fit.

One suggestion, maybe instead of putting a standard fan outside you might as well use a slim profile fan such as a Scythe Slip Stream Slim fan. It would look a lot better.










By the way, whatever happened to the MPower just used for testing? Looks like it's has a permanent place inside the Scout 2.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> It does look better being water cooled. You have a small but powerful rig that usually you'll find inside a case big enough for the Storm 2 to fit inside. At first I kinda shook my head when you said you going to air cooled the case having tried water cooling your previous rig. I thought you just probably had some mixed feelings of the case & sort of not liking it after what you did with the rad having a tight fit.
> One suggestion, maybe instead of putting a standard fan outside you might as well use a slim profile fan such as a Scythe Slip Stream Slim fan. It would look a lot better.
> http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/066/sy1212sl12_detail.html
> By the way, whatever happened to the MPower just used for testing? Looks like it's has a permanent place inside the Scout 2.


there is no room up top for any kind of fan lol, not even 2mm worth of space. Tried installing the sabertooth with this ex240 rad but it wouldn't fit, so the Mpower will have to do for now


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> there is no room up top for any kind of fan lol, not even 2mm worth of space. Tried installing the sabertooth with this ex240 rad but it wouldn't fit, so the Mpower will have to do for now


It's not really I meant. What I was trying to say is that you can put it below. If you still need a few mm maybe you can push further up the rad by cutting the screw holes that holds the rad & maybe screw the rad with the top cover or cut a thin sheet of metal & make sort of a bracket for the rad to rest into securely.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> The hell...why ??
> they are just blocking the air flow... :/
> Koniu I dont have the tools...neither the talent to cut xD


Actually you don't need to cut that piece. It's only held in place with 4 rivets which are easy as pie to drill out. Mind you, if you remove it, there is no way to put hard drives in the space if you need it later.


----------



## Centenial

Nice to see some Scout II's popping up in here. Anxious to see what else people have in store.

Also, would any of you know about any fan controllers that work with 4 pin pwm fans? I tried rewording my search a few times and still nothing. Just curious if they even exist at this point....


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Actually you don't need to cut that piece. It's only held in place with 4 rivets which are easy as pie to drill out. Mind you, if you remove it, there is no way to put hard drives in the space if you need it later.


You can rivet it back. All you need to do is buy a pack of rivets (about $3) & a rivet tool (about $12). It's very easy to do (it's no rocket science).


----------



## Robilar

I have a rivet tool. However, there is no way to put the top rivets in as the cage above blocks access. Drilling out the rivets would be tricky as well. I suppose you could use screws to hold it together afterwards though.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> You can rivet it back. All you need to do is buy a pack of rivets (about $3) & a rivet tool (about $12). It's very easy to do (it's no rocket science).


You can put a HDD in the lower drive bay or if you have an SSD or 2 SSDs you can buy a backplane & put it on the lower drive instead of the HDD similar to what I did.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Is it safe to assume that there is room for the CM 212 Evo? Just ordered that.
> 
> Also, here is some questions:
> 
> 1: Which way would be best to put the power supply, fan up or down?
> 2: I have already asked what would be some good fans for the case, one that a couple agreed on was the Corsair fans. Are there any more?
> 3: I wonder if Cooler Master sales a filter that can go on the bottom fan mount?


1. Really doesn't matter, I like them down but if the stupid power ratings are showing I'll flip it.
2. If you want some LED fans CM sells the Trooper's 120 that I believe has the same LED connector for the Scout 2. Link
3. I'm hoping so, I just looked in their store and they don't have anything for the Scout 2 yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani*
> 
> Just posting a followup.. I got my Vapor-X 7950 yesterday and it fits (very snug) in my Scout1. The card is 275mm so anyone thinking about getting a card that length, go for it!


Did you fill out the Members List? I went to update it for you but I'm not seeing you on there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> decided to watercool the new case, some shots of the finished product
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> you can remove the front portion of the top cage, the rest is riveted in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hell...why ??
> 
> they are just blocking the air flow... :/
> 
> Koniu I dont have the tools...neither the talent to cut xD
Click to expand...

The only reason besides cost I can think of is for strength. Just like the first Scout they made this thing to take a beating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Nice to see some Scout II's popping up in here. Anxious to see what else people have in store.
> 
> Also, would any of you know about any fan controllers that work with 4 pin pwm fans? I tried rewording my search a few times and still nothing. Just curious if they even exist at this point....


Any will but you will loss the PWM control and just use voltage control.


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Any will but you will loss the PWM control and just use voltage control.


So I can just plug a pwm fan into the 3 pin connector thats on most fan controllers and it should still work as long as it has enough voltage?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Any will but you will loss the PWM control and just use voltage control.
> 
> 
> 
> So I can just plug a pwm fan into the 3 pin connector thats on most fan controllers and it should still work as long as it has enough voltage?
Click to expand...

You should as long as they don't have a plug that blocks it, look because some do. You can even connect them to the MB fan headers too. The 4th wire(blue) is just the PWM signal, the other 3 are:12v(red), ground(black), and RPM(yellow) signal. Be warned some CPU header only control PWM fans, but any 3 pin header will control a PWM fan.


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You should as long as they don't have a plug that blocks it, look because some do. You can even connect them to the MB fan headers too. The 4th wire(blue) is just the PWM signal, the other 3 are:12v(red), ground(black), and RPM(yellow) signal. Be warned some CPU header only control PWM fans, but any 3 pin header will control a PWM fan.


Thank you very much for clearing that up. Everything I looked up was just a bunch of useless mumbojumbo. Just out of fan connectors to use on my MB and Im just kinda tired of having my cougar and lepa fans running and full speed all the time. Gets kinda loud when you cram 9 fans into this case.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You should as long as they don't have a plug that blocks it, look because some do. You can even connect them to the MB fan headers too. The 4th wire(blue) is just the PWM signal, the other 3 are:12v(red), ground(black), and RPM(yellow) signal. Be warned some CPU header only control PWM fans, but any 3 pin header will control a PWM fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for clearing that up. Everything I looked up was just a bunch of useless mumbojumbo. Just out of fan connectors to use on my MB and Im just kinda tired of having my cougar and lepa fans running and full speed all the time. Gets kinda loud when you cram 9 fans into this case.
Click to expand...

Here you go








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812123298

or here is a 5 way one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812311001


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812123298


Good call! Never thought of going that route.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812123298
> 
> 
> 
> Good call! Never thought of going that route.
Click to expand...

I updated that last post with a 5 way connector that pulls power from the PSU so you don't overload your header.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Hahaha, bloody funny XD


----------



## Norlig

how easy would it be to get in there with a Dremel to cut out the Rivets?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Nice to see some Scout II's popping up in here. Anxious to see what else people have in store.
> Also, would any of you know about any fan controllers that work with 4 pin pwm fans? I tried rewording my search a few times and still nothing. Just curious if they even exist at this point....


The sunbeam rheobus (spelling?) uses the PWM signal from the mobo to control fans, otherwise you can switch to manual mode.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> how easy would it be to get in there with a Dremel to cut out the Rivets?


Drill em! Its way less messy


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> how easy would it be to get in there with a Dremel to cut out the Rivets?


It's not that hard but the thing about using a Dremel is that you might grind the case surface. Just use a longnose pliers if you don't have any drill. Even a cheap big nail cutter will do it (you'll destroy the nail cutter though). The easiest way is to drill the rivet hole (check the mnpctech Youtube video below).


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Nice to see some Scout II's popping up in here. Anxious to see what else people have in store.
> Also, would any of you know about any fan controllers that work with 4 pin pwm fans? I tried rewording my search a few times and still nothing. Just curious if they even exist at this point....
> 
> 
> 
> The sunbeam rheobus (spelling?) uses the PWM signal from the mobo to control fans, otherwise you can switch to manual mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> how easy would it be to get in there with a Dremel to cut out the Rivets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drill em! Its way less messy
Click to expand...

I have the Sunbeam, the Smart control it more for controling a non PWM fans with a PWM signal. Like my old MB will not control a non PWM fan with the CPU header, I used that so I could have my GT-15's controlled by my CPU header. I will say it works OK at best, it only slows them down couple hundred rmp's.

Yes a dremel can be very messy cutting rivets but sometimes you don't have a choice.


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I have the Sunbeam, the Smart control it more for controling a non PWM fans with a PWM signal. Like my old MB will not control a non PWM fan with the CPU header, I used that so I could have my GT-15's controlled by my CPU header. I will say it works OK at best, it only slows them down couple hundred rmp's.
> Yes a dremel can be very messy cutting rivets but sometimes you don't have a choice.


Thanks for all the help guys, I'm probably just gonna go with a splitter though now.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Is it just me or did the Evercool Fan power cable say it was for sale for $99,999.00?!?!?!?!?!

Edit: I did not edit that or anything. May want to wait before ordering. XD


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> 
> Is it just me or did the Evercool Fan power cable say it was for sale for $99,999.00?!?!?!?!?!
> Edit: I did not edit that or anything. May want to wait before ordering. XD


Hahaha, no. It's just $4.99.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Drill em! Its way less messy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> It's not that hard but the thing about using a Dremel is that you might grind the case surface. Just use a longnose pliers if you don't have any drill. Even a cheap big nail cutter will do it (you'll destroy the nail cutter though). The easiest way is to drill the rivet hole (check the mnpctech Youtube video below).


Yes, ofcourse it is easier to drill them out, but its a tight spot, how would you get a big ass Drill inside there and to drill straight?

The "Longnose plier" idea wasnt bad though


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Yes, ofcourse it is easier to drill them out, but its a tight spot, how would you get a big ass Drill inside there and to drill straight?
> The "Longnose plier" idea wasnt bad though




I don't have a Scout 2 but I thought that the drive cage rivets are in the bottom. The top half of the drive cage is removable. There's also what looks like rivets on the front. The rivets at the bottom can be accessed at the bottom & the rivets on the front can be accessed by removing the front cover.

The longnose pliers is the one I've used during my 1st attempt to remove rivets on my old Scout (plus a nailcutter). It works but takes a lot of time unlike the drill.


----------



## Robilar

The right hand section has rivets that go into the top and bottom drive cages.


----------



## Cheaptrick

I guess the one in the picture (circled) is one of the rivets that *Robilar* was saying. Remove it the last (after you take off the bottom) so you have plenty of space.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the one in the picture (circled) is one of the rivets that *Robilar* was saying. Remove it the last (after you take off the bottom) so you have plenty of space.


Couldn't you just mount a fan there? Still don't understand why they riveted that panel there. Weird


----------



## Cheaptrick

It well restrict the air flow if you don't remove the drive cage.

Riveting & rivet removal is really no rocket science. I prefer it than cutting things. It's not really that hard if you try.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.frys.com/product/6484202?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

(insert string of obscenities here)


----------



## Tman5293

I'm sure this has been asked many times here before but I'm going to ask it anyway.

What is the largest current graphics card that I can fit in my unmodded Storm Scout? I'm currently running two 6850s but I plan on upgrading soon. I'm looking for the most powerful current gen (7XXX/6XX) card that I can fit in this case. I'm looking for people who actually have these cards. Based on the research that I've done I should be able to crossfire two 7950s in there but that's without consulting anyone who actually has a 7950 in a storm scout. Anyone here with high end cards in their case? Really could use and answer on this since I don't want to order the cards and then have to send them back because they don't fit.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked many times here before but I'm going to ask it anyway.
> What is the largest current graphics card that I can fit in my unmodded Storm Scout? I'm currently running two 6850s but I plan on upgrading soon. I'm looking for the most powerful current gen (7XXX/6XX) card that I can fit in this case. I'm looking for people who actually have these cards. Based on the research that I've done I should be able to crossfire two 7950s in there but that's without consulting anyone who actually has a 7950 in a storm scout. Anyone here with high end cards in their case? Really could use and answer on this since I don't want to order the cards and then have to send them back because they don't fit.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*


That's not really an answer to my question. I know what the max size is. I'm looking for people with experience.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.frys.com/product/6820916?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Good board? No VRM heat sink....I like the price tho.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked many times here before but I'm going to ask it anyway.
> What is the largest current graphics card that I can fit in my unmodded Storm Scout? I'm currently running two 6850s but I plan on upgrading soon. I'm looking for the most powerful current gen (7XXX/6XX) card that I can fit in this case. I'm looking for people who actually have these cards. Based on the research that I've done I should be able to crossfire two 7950s in there but that's without consulting anyone who actually has a 7950 in a storm scout. Anyone here with high end cards in their case? Really could use and answer on this since I don't want to order the cards and then have to send them back because they don't fit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani*
> 
> Just posting a followup.. I got my Vapor-X 7950 yesterday and it fits (very snug) in my Scout1. The card is 275mm so anyone thinking about getting a card that length, go for it!


This is the only one I can remember recently







Also, in the members list on the first page there is a list of all the members video cards and whether they fit or not, you should check that out


----------



## Cheaptrick

For Nvidia cards, the GTX 680 will fit (I'm using 2 & it has some space left). The 690 is very long so it wont. I'm not sure with the ATI cards but you can always check the ATI card specs. If it's not more than 10.5 inches long then it will fit.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> 
> I don't have a Scout 2 but I thought that the drive cage rivets are in the bottom. The top half of the drive cage is removable. There's also what looks like rivets on the front. The rivets at the bottom can be accessed at the bottom & the rivets on the front can be accessed by removing the front cover.
> The longnose pliers is the one I've used during my 1st attempt to remove rivets on my old Scout (plus a nailcutter). It works but takes a lot of time unlike the drill.


I am not planning on removing all the harddrive cages, only the top right part that is riveted in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The right hand section has rivets that go into the top and bottom drive cages.


could you post a picture of above the rivets in the top (inside the optical drive cages) and below the bottomn rivets (inside the bottomn harddrive cages)?


----------



## AnAngryKoala

What do you guys think of my scout? Thinking about getting the new version.


----------



## Cheaptrick

If you don't remove the lower part then you only need to remove the (4) circled rivets. It should be easy using a drill.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> decided to watercool the new case, some shots of the finished product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You just made the Cool Wall








http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-club/8580#post_9093944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked many times here before but I'm going to ask it anyway.
> What is the largest current graphics card that I can fit in my unmodded Storm Scout? I'm currently running two 6850s but I plan on upgrading soon. I'm looking for the most powerful current gen (7XXX/6XX) card that I can fit in this case. I'm looking for people who actually have these cards. Based on the research that I've done I should be able to crossfire two 7950s in there but that's without consulting anyone who actually has a 7950 in a storm scout. Anyone here with high end cards in their case? Really could use and answer on this since I don't want to order the cards and then have to send them back because they don't fit.
Click to expand...

Add to the OP +Rep


----------



## Kaneda13

I feel like a bit of a lurker, it's been 2 case ago since i had my Storm Scout (FD Arc Mini and now a Silverstone FT03), but i still find this to be the best thread for conversation/discussion and general friendliness.


----------



## SneakyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> decided to watercool the new case, some shots of the finished product
> 
> 
> Awesome and clean build - respect!


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

So any success on finding any temperature reviews? I mean, with fans included then adding fans?


----------



## Robilar

I doubt you will find a review from anyone who added fans to the case. Coolermaster would likely not approve of that.

I tested mine compared to my original Scout with a total of 4 intake fans (2 in the door, 2 up front) and gpu temps are about 3 c lower under load. cpu temps are also about 2c lower. Mind you, I had 3 intake fans on my Scout (1 in the door, 2 up front) but it looks like the location of the dual mounted door fans makes the biggest difference.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I doubt you will find a review from anyone who added fans to the case. Coolermaster would likely not approve of that.
> I tested mine compared to my original Scout with a total of 4 intake fans (2 in the door, 2 up front) and gpu temps are about 3 c lower under load. cpu temps are also about 2c lower. Mind you, I had 3 intake fans on my Scout (1 in the door, 2 up front) but it looks like the location of the dual mounted door fans makes the biggest difference.


So the putting fans on the side would be better then the front intakes?


----------



## Robilar

Definitely. The front intakes are substantially blocked by the back of the hard drive cages. The fans in the door have no obstructions and blow directly towards the gpu area.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Damn! That's sexxy


----------



## Heliguy

Hi Guys,

I'm trying to put some hard drives into the proper HDD bay but the rail is restricting the door to close on the original scout. How did you guys do it?.



Regards
Heliguy


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heliguy*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I'm trying to put some hard drives into the proper HDD bay but the rail is restricting the door to close on the original scout. How did you guys do it?.
> 
> Regards
> Heliguy


You put the drive in backwards. Reverse the way you have the drive sitting in the mounts and have your sata and power cables coming out the other side.


----------



## Heliguy

Thanks, But there's metal stoppers on the other side?

Regards
Heliguy


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heliguy*
> 
> Thanks, But there's metal stoppers on the other side?
> Regards
> Heliguy


The two plastic sections (the rails) stay the way they are the harddrive gets spun around, your door is having issues with your SATA cable not the rails.

Aslo the drive goes in farther


----------



## Heliguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> The two plastic sections (the rails) stay the way they are the harddrive gets spun around, your door is having issues with your SATA cable not the rails.
> Aslo the drive goes in farther


Hello,

I have these SATA cables so the connector is way before the rail.
.

Regards
Heliguy


----------



## Heliguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> The two plastic sections (the rails) stay the way they are the harddrive gets spun around, your door is having issues with your SATA cable not the rails.
> Aslo the drive goes in farther


Thanks, I shall try that.

Regards
Heliguy


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rhino-Panther-450W-ATX-12V-Power-Supply-with-120mm-Fan/16318491

Okay....WTH is a Rhino-Panther


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rhino-Panther-450W-ATX-12V-Power-Supply-with-120mm-Fan/16318491
> 
> Okay....WTH is a Rhino-Panther


IDK but it has a 5 star rating, lol. This is the best review ever "Very good if you work in an office. A bit noisy, but works great. "


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rhino-Panther-450W-ATX-12V-Power-Supply-with-120mm-Fan/16318491
> 
> Okay....WTH is a Rhino-Panther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK but it has a 5 star rating, lol. This is the best review ever "Very good if you work in an office. A bit noisy, but works great. "
Click to expand...

The Rhino Panther 450W ATX Power Supply w/120mm Fan features SDFP (Scan Disk Free protection) to protection you from data loss.









This would be a safer buy I think.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Microsoft-Windows-7-Home-Premium-64-Bit-Edition-with-Service-Pack-GFC-02050/19581740?findingMethod=rr


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rhino-Panther-450W-ATX-12V-Power-Supply-with-120mm-Fan/16318491
> 
> Okay....WTH is a Rhino-Panther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK but it has a 5 star rating, lol. This is the best review ever "Very good if you work in an office. A bit noisy, but works great. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rhino Panther 450W ATX Power Supply w/120mm Fan features SDFP (Scan Disk Free protection) to protection you from data loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a safer buy I think.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Microsoft-Windows-7-Home-Premium-64-Bit-Edition-with-Service-Pack-GFC-02050/19581740?findingMethod=rr
Click to expand...

Thats a good price


----------



## Centenial

Would any of you know of a good guide and or video on how to OC an older i7 920 DO? Found a few but seemed somewhat complicated....


----------



## DB006

Going to be watercooling my Storm Scout 1 in the next few weeks with a thick 240 rad mounted in the base and a thick 120 rad in the rear with an XSPC bay res, 1155 cpu block and 7970 full gpu block, will post build up pics in this thread - It's gonna be tight but worth it (L'Oreal







)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Would any of you know of a good guide and or video on how to OC an older i7 920 DO? Found a few but seemed somewhat complicated....


This is the best guide I know of

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/


----------



## Norlig

any idea of how it would work to have the D5 655 Vario mounted like this, and use a tube with a fill port as a "reservoar" ?


----------



## GoodInk

*Last Day to Enter to Win A Scout 2!*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> any idea of how it would work to have the D5 655 Vario mounted like this, and use a tube with a fill port as a "reservoar" ?


It might be a nightmare to prime.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It might be a nightmare to prime.


you mean it would be hot?

its better cooling than an H100


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> you mean it would be hot?
> its better cooling than an H100


no, to prime means to get all the air out of the pump/system so it can run efficiently and quietly.


----------



## angry scout

dont mind this!

trloloolololo


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It might be a nightmare to prime.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean it would be hot?
> 
> its better cooling than an H100
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> you mean it would be hot?
> its better cooling than an H100
> 
> 
> 
> no, to prime means to get all the air out of the pump/system so it can run efficiently and quietly.
Click to expand...

More for just filling, once filled you shouldn't have a problem. Draining it will suck, you'll need to turn the case upside down or remove the CPU block for a drain point. Any reason for no res?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> More for just filling, once filled you shouldn't have a problem. Draining it will suck, you'll need to turn the case upside down or remove the CPU block for a drain point. Any reason for no res?


i built mine knowing that i could just turn it up-side-down to drain...


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> More for just filling, once filled you shouldn't have a problem. Draining it will suck, you'll need to turn the case upside down or remove the CPU block for a drain point. Any reason for no res?


I want a new Case, that is not so big and that has a handle as I move it around more than average.

I also want a 120/140mm fan in the top three 5,25" bays, so I dont want to mount my current reservoar there.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> More for just filling, once filled you shouldn't have a problem. Draining it will suck, you'll need to turn the case upside down or remove the CPU block for a drain point. Any reason for no res?
> 
> 
> 
> I want a new Case, that is not so big and that has a handle as I move it around more than average.
> 
> I also want a 120/140mm fan in the top three 5,25" bays, so I dont want to mount my current reservoar there.
Click to expand...

What about a small one?
FrozenQ Flex Tank Multi-Purpose Reservoir - Black Acetal
Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev. 2 Small Form Factor / High-Flow Reservoir (1/2" ID & 3/8" ID)
EK-MultiOption RES X2 - 100 Basic - Liquid Cooling Reservoir (4 Total Ports)

Or maybe a pump top with a built on res like these
XSPC Tank Reservoir - Laing D5 / MCP655 w/ Blue LED Light - Acrylic
Koolance G1/4" Threaded Acetal COV-RP450 Pump Base w/ Pump + Reservoir Installed (you can get the parts with out the pump)

I just don't like T-lines, they are more of a pain than anything.


----------



## DireLeon2010

What he wants to get....



What he probably should get











And wait until Piledriver.

edit : Or Steamroller


----------



## GoodInk

A man in a big brown truck came to visit me today


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> A man in a big brown truck came to visit me today


did he give you lots of candys?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Seems legit.


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

a little tribute to Colin McRae.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> A man in a big brown truck came to visit me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did he give you lots of candys?
Click to expand...

Nope just one big piece of candy. I tried taking a video of me opening it, but my battery died half way through it







I'll give you a hint on what it is. What has a handle so you don't drop it and comes in 2 flavors, with a new one coming soon hopefully?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> Seems legit.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> Seems legit.


hhmm, i may question it if he asks me to get on the truck and unload it myself.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> Seems legit.


Just keep him away from your Wifes!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> A man in a big brown truck came to visit me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did he give you lots of candys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope just one big piece of candy. I tried taking a video of me opening it, but my battery died half way through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a hint on what it is. What has a handle so you don't drop it and comes in 2 flavors, with a new one coming soon hopefully?
Click to expand...










Oooh! Oooooo.....ooooooo!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> A man in a big brown truck came to visit me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did he give you lots of candys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope just one big piece of candy. I tried taking a video of me opening it, but my battery died half way through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a hint on what it is. What has a handle so you don't drop it and comes in 2 flavors, with a new one coming soon hopefully?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh! Oooooo.....ooooooo!
Click to expand...

You can answer. Turns out my battery didn't die, it was only the fact I can only record 4GBs at a time with my T2i







I'm giving up on HD as there just isn't enought time, so SD it is


----------



## DireLeon2010

Scout II!









So you're building a Scout II AND a Trooper?

Also....why do I have an urge to build a Trinity in one of these?









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345017








Release a white Scout II already!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Scout II!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're building a Scout II AND a Trooper?
> 
> Also....why do I have an urge to build a Trinity in one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Release a white Scout II already!!!


WE HAVE A WINNER!! As for doing a build in the Scout and the Trooper, probably not. It will one or the other, but all will be reveled soon in HD!

*ANYONE WITH A T2i* or any Canaon DSLR, you have to look in to Magic Lantern, this is the coolest hack in the world for a camera.
http://www.magiclantern.fm/


----------



## DireLeon2010




----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Sven walks away shaking head having a giggle.
Touché. lol


----------



## Robilar

Some more pics. I matched the side panel fans to the front (Enermax Apollish).

The fans are actually brighter but I have them on a fan controller running at 50% so it dims them a bit.


----------



## GoodInk

*The Official Storm Scout 2 Overview*




Thank you Cooler Master


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Some more pics. I matched the side panel fans to the front (Enermax Apollish).
> 
> The fans are actually brighter but I have them on a fan controller running at 50% so it dims them a bit.


Ooooo!!! I must do this with mine!


















I'm such a geek









And THANKS A LOT! Now I'm BACK TO NEEDING THIS CASE AGAIN!


----------



## DB006

Watercooling parts have arrived

Phobya UC-1 LT Intel CPU Waterblock Black Edition with backplate : Copper Acetal
Alphacool NexXxos ATXP Full Cover block for Ref AMD7970 Black Nickel
XSPC 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD (13-19mm) High Flex Tubing Clear
Alphacool 120mm Coolmove 2000 x2
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm Rad
Mayhems Pastel Fluid for Water Cooling 1 Litre : Raspberry Purple
Phobya DC12-260 600LPH Pump
XSPC 5.25" Single Drive Bay Res

+ mix of 45º and straight compression fittings in black



Mounting the thick 240 rad in the front vertically


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006*
> 
> Watercooling parts have arrived
> 
> Phobya UC-1 LT Intel CPU Waterblock Black Edition with backplate : Copper Acetal
> Alphacool NexXxos ATXP Full Cover block for Ref AMD7970 Black Nickel
> XSPC 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD (13-19mm) High Flex Tubing Clear
> Alphacool 120mm Coolmove 2000 x2
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm Rad
> Mayhems Pastel Fluid for Water Cooling 1 Litre : Raspberry Purple
> Phobya DC12-260 600LPH Pump
> XSPC 5.25" Single Drive Bay Res
> 
> + mix of 45º and straight compression fittings in black
> 
> 
> 
> Mounting the thick 240 rad in the front vertically


I can't wait to see it


----------



## angry scout

´

too long grrrr............

luckily i know how to mod


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> ´
> 
> too long grrrr............
> 
> luckily i know how to mod


Stop! Dremel Time, You can cut this!


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> ´
> 
> too long grrrr............
> 
> luckily i know how to mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop! Dremel Time, You can cut this!
Click to expand...

Hhahahahahahahahahahahaha lol thats so funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## angry scout

that was easy


----------



## GoodInk

Looks great!

Is there any measurements on the Scout 2 anyone needs? I'm still looking for a 1155 CPU cooler for temp testing, I can return it when I'm done


----------



## DireLeon2010

Thermaltake PSUs any good nowadays? I've owned two Toughpowers in the past. One is still working in my P4 rig after 6 years. Quality changes tho.


----------



## Robilar

Their high end stuff is still pretty decent. Low end still junk.


----------



## GoodInk

Can I get someone with the H100 to measure distance on the width form the outside of the barbs on the rad?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics. I matched the side panel fans to the front (Enermax Apollish).
> The fans are actually brighter but I have them on a fan controller running at 50% so it dims them a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I can't wait to see it


All done, had some drama with the cpu block angle compression fitting not seating properly and leaking a bit, but all done now

Sorry for mobile phone picture, will get some done in the daylight tomorrow...

Storm Scout 1 with watercooled 2600k @ 4.5ghz 58c after 1 hr Prime 95, 7970 with Alphacool block, 55c max during gaming, thick 240mm rad mounted vertically in the front, connections at the bottom, single bay res and Phobya pump mounted on the case floor with 3/4" od ~ 1/2" od tubing throughout.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkupgGNCSD4

She's so good at reviewing


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkupgGNCSD4
> 
> She's so good at reviewing


So is she, plus she's getting a lot of new stuff! CM Eisberg looks like a very promising!


----------



## DireLeon2010

You win







I wonder when those are coming out?


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> So is she, plus she's getting a lot of new stuff! CM Eisberg looks like a very promising!










i wish every unboxing had a girl like this doing it....


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> You win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when those are coming out?


I think in Nov


----------



## Lareson

Some shots I did for a photography project using my rig. I sadly haven't had done any other upgrades since I purchased my 2nd set of 2x4GB of RAM and the 670. I'm hoping now that I have 2 jobs rolling now, I'll get a chance to get my other parts coming in.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some shots I did for a photography project using my rig. I sadly haven't had done any other upgrades since I purchased my 2nd set of 2x4GB of RAM and the 670. I'm hoping now that I have 2 jobs rolling now, I'll get a chance to get my other parts coming in.


That is one sexy MB you got, I love mine and plan on keeping it for a very long time. Oh nice pics too, lol


----------



## DireLeon2010

The gunmetal looks cool, but how is the quality? I'm getting kind of an 80s vibe here. You know? How all the TVs and stereos went from warm colors to cheap silver painted? I'm not saying CM cheaped out like that. That stuff scratched off with your fingernail, especially with a little age. It's just that, I don't want it to get dinged up showing black plastic underneath


----------



## DireLeon2010

Hollywood! New ideas please! At least Tron:Legacy was a sequel!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> The gunmetal looks cool, but how is the quality? I'm getting kind of an 80s vibe here. You know? How all the TVs and stereos went from warm colors to cheap silver painted? I'm not saying CM cheaped out like that. That stuff scratched off with your fingernail, especially with a little age. It's just that, I don't want it to get dinged up showing black plastic underneath


I can say the black's quality is very high, looks better than the first Scout. From what I can tell the gunmetal's plastic isn't painted, it's colored plastic.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> The gunmetal looks cool, but how is the quality? I'm getting kind of an 80s vibe here. You know? How all the TVs and stereos went from warm colors to cheap silver painted? I'm not saying CM cheaped out like that. That stuff scratched off with your fingernail, especially with a little age. It's just that, I don't want it to get dinged up showing black plastic underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say the black's quality is very high, looks better than the first Scout. From what I can tell the gunmetal's plastic isn't painted, it's colored plastic.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm....









Sounds like I've got to get off my butt and go down to Fry's and look for myself.


----------



## Norlig

Finnished my remake of my PC today, from HAF X to Scout 2. Pictures tomorrow


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Finnished my remake of my PC today, from HAF X to Scout 2. Pictures tomorrow


HAF X vs Scout 2, what are your impressions? I think most owners of the HAF's feel like they have the best case money can buy for performance and durability.


----------



## angry scout

CAN YOU GET A EMULATOR FOR PS3 BECAUSE I SO WANT TO PLAY HEAVY RAIN!!!!!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> HAF X vs Scout 2, what are your impressions? I think most owners of the HAF's feel like they have the best case money can buy for performance and durability.


I had the HAF X for quite some time. It's not really an apples to apples comparision. The HAF X is gigantic and definitely not portable. It does however provide a great platform for building a high end system..


----------



## DireLeon2010

I like some of the features of the HAF XM.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> HAF X vs Scout 2, what are your impressions? I think most owners of the HAF's feel like they have the best case money can buy for performance and durability.


I can definately say that, it was alot smaller than I thought it was, but I managed to fit everything I plannet to get in.

Cable management behind the Motherboard tray was a breeze, where on the HAF X it could get cramped at times.

I really enjoy the Handle of the Scout 2, as the HAF X was difficult to take with me on LAN's.

Had to modify the bottomn of the Scout 2 to fit a Fan there since the original fan mount was intended for shorter PSU's.

The Scout 2 could've had longer feet, as with a third party dust filter on the outside on the bottomn, it nearly touches the floor.

Managed to fit a 140mm fan in the 3x 5,25" bays on the Scout 2


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128553&name=AMD-Motherboards
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128519&name=AMD-Motherboards

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131872&name=AMD-Motherboards
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131873&name=AMD-Motherboards

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157319&name=AMD-Motherboards
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157280&name=AMD-Motherboards

Okay....why the frack do they do this?! Why not just slap some aluminum on all mobos vrms/mosfets?









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157339

Dang! This looks like an awesome little board for just $99! I really hope AMD hits it out of the park with Trinity


----------



## civixboi

Not really finished yet, but here's my Scout 2. I'm pretty impressed by the design and functionality.


----------



## Norlig

Some images I took


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civixboi*
> 
> Not really finished yet, but here's my Scout 2. I'm pretty impressed by the design and functionality.


Welcome! Looks clean, what card reader is that and does the mesh match the case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Some images I took


The tubing going to the rad isn't all the way on, looks a little scary. BTW please fill out the form on the OP to get added to the Member's List.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The tubing going to the rad isn't all the way on, looks a little scary.


yeah I know, I screwed up on that when cutting it. Had it running for leak testing over the night, nothing leaked and its on there solid with the tiedown


----------



## DireLeon2010

Looking up white Scout II

http://whitescout.blogspot.com/2008/12/1971-1980-scout-ii-final-evolution.html

D'oh!


----------



## Tman5293

Here are a few pics of my rig as it is now. About to change a few things over the next couple months:


----------



## Robilar

What is the Antec Spotcool cooling?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What is the Antec Spotcool cooling?


It is there to help keep the CPU socket and the VRMs/Mosfets cool.


----------



## civixboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! Looks clean, what card reader is that and does the mesh match the case?
> 
> Thanks. Its the nzxt card reader. And yes, the mesh matches the case.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Here are a few pics of my rig as it is now. About to change a few things over the next couple months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome! Why do you have your DVD/BR drive back so far?
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *civixboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! Looks clean, what card reader is that and does the mesh match the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Its the nzxt card reader. And yes, the mesh matches the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's what I thought, too bad they quit making it


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! Why do you have your DVD/BR drive back so far?


I never really thought about it. I just pushed it in as far it would go.


----------



## DireLeon2010

AWDAMNITALLINTEL!!!









http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1081158

I'm trying to stay with AMD for my next build!


----------



## civixboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! Why do you have your DVD/BR drive back so far?
> That's what I thought, too bad they quit making it


if you go to nxzt dot com. they have it in stock in their store:

http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/ac-aperture-m.htm


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> AWDAMNITALLINTEL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1081158
> 
> I'm trying to stay with AMD for my next build!


If you have a Micro Center you can get even better deals on CPU/MB combo deals. I got my 3570k for $50 off, the Z77 Sabertooth was $75 off, and then I got a combo deal of $50 off, total savings over Newegg with out shipping $125








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civixboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! Why do you have your DVD/BR drive back so far?
> That's what I thought, too bad they quit making it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you go to nxzt dot com. they have it in stock in their store:
> 
> http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/ac-aperture-m.htm
Click to expand...

It says out of stock, now.


----------



## cheapshots

stealth your cd drive. so worth it. looks way better
check my pics for what it looks like (mines top bay aswell)


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> AWDAMNITALLINTEL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1081158
> 
> I'm trying to stay with AMD for my next build!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a Micro Center you can get even better deals on CPU/MB combo deals. I got my 3570k for $50 off, the Z77 Sabertooth was $75 off, and then I got a combo deal of $50 off, total savings over Newegg with out shipping $125 :thumb
Click to expand...

Fffffffffff....not in Arizona. I just checked.







Would be nice if Fry's had some real competition around here too


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Fffffffffff....not in Arizona. I just checked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice if Fry's had some real competition around here too


You should check out Amazon. They always seem to have the best prices. Especially after you factor in their shipping costs vs others like Newegg and Tiger Direct.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> stealth your cd drive. so worth it. looks way better
> check my pics for what it looks like (mines top bay aswell)


What exactly do you mean by "stealth your cd drive?"


----------



## cheapshots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "stealth your cd drive?"


ok, take a look at the front of my scout in my profile pictures. the first top mesh bar is actually my cd drive.
so it functions like normal, but you just cant see the ugly cddrive "head", so the whole front flows with the one design.

youtube stealth cd drive also to get more info









worth it for a little effort to make it


----------



## civixboi

http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/ac-aperture-m.htm

Out of stock? Deng. Last I checked (last week), it said 14 in stock. Or something like that. I'm pretty sure it will come back in stock.


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "stealth your cd drive?"


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civixboi*
> 
> http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/ac-aperture-m.htm
> 
> Out of stock? Deng. Last I checked (last week), it said 14 in stock. Or something like that. I'm pretty sure it will come back in stock.


I'm not sure, Newegg says it's discontinued, and if you look under accessories on NZXT's site it's not listed. I hope they make more, it's about the only card reader that matches the Scout 2.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992010&name=Controller-Panels

I did find a few on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Aperture-Internal-5-25-Inch-Reader-8c-aper000-w0b/dp/B008KEPWMY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350929277&sr=8-1&keywords=NZXT+APERTURE+M


----------



## civixboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not sure, Newegg says it's discontinued, and if you look under accessories on NZXT's site it's not listed. I hope they make more, it's about the only card reader that matches the Scout 2.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992010&name=Controller-Panels
> I did find a few on Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Aperture-Internal-5-25-Inch-Reader-8c-aper000-w0b/dp/B008KEPWMY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350929277&sr=8-1&keywords=NZXT+APERTURE+M


Wow. it must be a popular item. bcuz amazon is out of stok also. i'll sell you mine...$100.00.









just kidding.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113287

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113286&name=Processors-Desktops

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285&name=Processors-Desktops

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284&name=Processors-Desktops

Hmmmm....


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113287
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113286&name=Processors-Desktops
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285&name=Processors-Desktops
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284&name=Processors-Desktops
> Hmmmm....


Nope to all of the above. Still not good enough AMD!


----------



## DireLeon2010




----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


It's closer but still not there. The FX-8350 will out perform an i5 3570 in something but in most things they are still slower. I would only go down this road if I have a MB that can run one. If I'd have to buy a new MB to run one then I'd go Intel still.

FX-8350 ($220) vs i5 3570 ($215 non K/ $230 for the K)
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=701&i=499.500.501.502.503.504.505.506.327.328.329.330.331.332.333.25.26.27.28.29.38.39.40.41.42.43.45.46.344.345.53.54.55.60.61.62.129

Let look at budget CPU's FX-4300 vs i3 3220 (both $130)
Very close on most everything but AMD pulls out the win here in my book, cheaper MB's and can be overclocked.
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/700?vs=677&i=499.500.501.502.503.504.505.506.327.328.329.330.331.332.333.25.26.27.28.29.38.39.40.41.42.43.45.46.344.345.53.54.55

I feel as AMD needs to lower the price and not match Intel to start to win people back or maybe they are selling lower than what they want to already







But things do not look any better going forward, check this out

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6396/the-vishera-review-amd-fx8350-fx8320-fx6300-and-fx4300-tested/7


----------



## angry scout

yesss!!! i got 2nd motitor and here it is http://www.lg.com/fi/tietotekniikka/naytot/LG-W2453V.jsp


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> yesss!!! i got 2nd motitor and here it is http://www.lg.com/fi/tietotekniikka/naytot/LG-W2453V.jsp


I have the W2753V, it's pretty good. A little light bleeding, the button are hard to see, and the stand sucks, lol. I still give it a 8.5/10 because the picture looks so good.


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> yesss!!! i got 2nd motitor and here it is http://www.lg.com/fi/tietotekniikka/naytot/LG-W2453V.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> I have the W2753V, it's pretty good. A little light bleeding, the button are hard to see, and the stand sucks, lol. I still give it a 8.5/10 because the picture looks so good.
Click to expand...

lol i modded my table to be 1,8m longer just because the arriving monitor and i post pics when i find my camera usb cord


----------



## cheapshots

Anyone have good fan recommendations to replace the stock ones? Want to be less noiseier if possible and better







led or no led. Doesn't both me.
I need a back 120, top 140, 140 on the front and another two 140s in the optical bay

I'm Aussie as well so can't use newegg and such. Don't want to spend heaps also

Thanks


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapshots*
> 
> Anyone have good fan recommendations to replace the stock ones? Want to be less noiseier if possible and better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> led or no led. Doesn't both me.
> I need a back 120, top 140, 140 on the front and another two 140s in the optical bay
> 
> I'm Aussie as well so can't use newegg and such. Don't want to spend heaps also
> 
> Thanks


cm sicleflows,bitfenix spectre,yate loon,,,


----------



## civixboi

nzxt Aperture back in stock on newegg



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992010


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civixboi*
> 
> nzxt Aperture back in stock on newegg
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992010










Could you do me a favor, and get a nice closeup of it so we can how close it matches, I'm planning on putting it on the front page so people can see.


----------



## civixboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you do me a favor, and get a nice closeup of it so we can how close it matches, I'm planning on putting it on the front page so people can see.


Sure. I'll take it sometime tonight and and post it. You're talking about how much it matches the front mesh?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civixboi*
> 
> nzxt Aperture back in stock on newegg
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992010


This is good.

Anybody think I could sell any parts from my P4 rig?

edit : I also have a PNY 6200 agp card as a back-up.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civixboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you do me a favor, and get a nice closeup of it so we can how close it matches, I'm planning on putting it on the front page so people can see.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I'll take it sometime tonight and and post it. You're talking about how much it matches the front mesh?
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## angry scout

oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhh aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh LOL


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhh aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh LOL


You need one more







What's the big military radio antenna looking thing?


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhh aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You need one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the big military radio antenna looking thing?
Click to expand...

lol its my wlan stick


----------



## GoodInk

It fits the Scout's theme, loving it.


----------



## shadow water

does anyone want to buy a brand new stock side window?


----------



## angry scout

aaaaaahhhhhh so cool


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> aaaaaahhhhhh so cool


minecraft?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> aaaaaahhhhhh so cool
> 
> 
> 
> minecraft?
Click to expand...

Minecraft on 2 screens


----------



## shadow water

lol someone needs to one up and play on 6 screens


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> lol someone needs to one up and play on 6 screens


It would unplayable, you would have to sit back 6 feet because the blocks would be soooo big


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> lol someone needs to one up and play on 6 screens


That would be more than a 'one up'. That would be a 'four up'. Just trying to help









If only I had the money.


----------



## David J.

Really liking the Scout 2. Looking at recycling my computer in my 650D into this smaller case and can you fit a Silver Arrow in the scout 2? You can in the orignial scout, but anyone know for the Scout 2? I know the max cooler clearance is 162mm, but the Silver Arrow SB-B (not the extreme) has a max clearance of 175 clearance but I don't think it'll be an issue if I can "lower" the bigger fan in the middle. I saw one review online had the Phanteks PH-TC14PE in it, although the fans were facing vertically, not horizontally.

Plus I saw if you have side fans the max clearance is 147mm (about there) but I don't see how that is possible in this vortez review: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/cm_storm_scout_2_review,1.html because it looks like you can fit 2x 120mm fans still.

Really, really liking it and if I could fit a SB-E edition of the silver arrow and two fans on the side I would be SOLD!


----------



## angry scout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> 
> aaaaaahhhhhh so cool
> 
> 
> 
> minecraft?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minecraft on 2 screens
Click to expand...

it was only game what looked correct on 2 monitors


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David J.*
> 
> Really liking the Scout 2. Looking at recycling my computer in my 650D into this smaller case and can you fit a Silver Arrow in the scout 2? You can in the orignial scout, but anyone know for the Scout 2? I know the max cooler clearance is 162mm, but the Silver Arrow SB-B (not the extreme) has a max clearance of 175 clearance but I don't think it'll be an issue if I can "lower" the bigger fan in the middle. I saw one review online had the Phanteks PH-TC14PE in it, although the fans were facing vertically, not horizontally.
> 
> Plus I saw if you have side fans the max clearance is 147mm (about there) but I don't see how that is possible in this vortez review: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/cm_storm_scout_2_review,1.html because it looks like you can fit 2x 120mm fans still.
> 
> Really, really liking it and if I could fit a SB-E edition of the silver arrow and two fans on the side I would be SOLD!


From looking at reviews the 162mm is about spot on, you might get away with a 165mm but I can't promise anything. As for the side fans and a CPU cooler, I don't get it. The side fans don't even come close to the CPU cooler, your cooler will hit your GPU first. If you give me a week or so, I'll have a pic with of the max CPU height.


----------



## David J.

I'm patient, no worries. The CM Specs mention that if you have side fans, the max cpu cooler height is 147mm, but as shown in the vortez review that I liked above, the cooler is nowhere near where the side fans are, so I don't get why CM would say that, unless I am missing something, so 120mm fans (the only supported) should fit, and I see in THIS review: http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/cm-storm-scout-2-review/15824/4/ the Phanteks PH-TC14PE, which is 171mm with fans fits, but in this review, the direction is vertical, not horizontal.

Although the Silver Arrow SB-E is like 175mm, I believe the middle fan height can be adjusted to be lower. Trust me, if I installed this cooler, I wouldn't be running a fan in the rear.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David J.*
> 
> I'm patient, no worries. The CM Specs mention that if you have side fans, the max cpu cooler height is 147mm, but as shown in the vortez review that I liked above, the cooler is nowhere near where the side fans are, so I don't get why CM would say that, unless I am missing something, so 120mm fans (the only supported) should fit, and I see in THIS review: http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/cm-storm-scout-2-review/15824/4/ the Phanteks PH-TC14PE, which is 171mm with fans fits, but in this review, the direction is vertical, not horizontal.
> 
> Although the Silver Arrow SB-E is like 175mm, I believe the middle fan height can be adjusted to be lower. Trust me, if I installed this cooler, I wouldn't be running a fan in the rear.


Page 4
Quote:


> Here's a look at the case with everything installed. Yup, the ultra massive Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler fits in the case just fine *as the case's sidepanel is flared out just enough.*


Other coolers may not fit if they are wider. But good to know it fits.

*EDIT*

Is it just my PC or is the front page not displaying correctly? I pray it just OCN being wonky, I don't want to have to fix it again


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

Here's my rig


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anyone fit a 7770 in the Scout?


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Anyone fit a 7770 in the Scout?


the max stock gpu length that fits in a scout 1 is 10.5 inch's
the longest 7770 ive seen is 9 inch's so anyone one you pick will fit


----------



## DireLeon2010

BAH! I don't want black! Why u do this 2 me Newegg?!









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119263

15% off with promo code until Halloween.


----------



## Sand3853

So not cool, I just bought my Scout 2 on Friday from the egg, and they now have it 15% off







Oh well, I got a free sickleflow fan with mine


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> So not cool, I just bought my Scout 2 on Friday from the egg, and they now have it 15% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I got a free sickleflow fan with mine


if it hasnt been delivered yet, you may be able to get the difference if you get them on livechat, thats what I did with my gigabyte mobo when it dropped 20 bucks the next day after i bought it. Its hit or miss though, no guarantee


----------



## Centenial

yea, they are usually pretty good about that kinda stuff. a few months ago i had ordered some new ram and 2 days later the set i got dropped $20 in price so i ordered an other set and got in touch with um on livechat and they said that they would. same thing happened with some fans i got also like a year ago.


----------



## Sand3853

I'll have to check it out, granted I got the gunmetal finish which looks to still be offering the free fan... just a bummer as this is the second time in 2 weeks I have ordered something only to have the same item have some sort of promotion happen 2 days later









Looking forward to the new scout tho, comes in on Wednesday


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> I'll have to check it out, granted I got the gunmetal finish which looks to still be offering the free fan... just a bummer as this is the second time in 2 weeks I have ordered something only to have the same item have some sort of promotion happen 2 days later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the new scout tho, comes in on Wednesday


I hate that


----------



## DireLeon2010

Gaghhhhh!!!

If I get an AM3+ board, I can use my 965BE in it until I can get a new FX CPU, BUT I'll need a new video card and OS. If I go with Trinity, I can get a mobo and APU and only need an OS then buy a 6670 later for a little boost. But why should I buy a new CPU (APU) when I have a perfectly good (albeit a power hog space-heating) quad-core doing nothing right now. Then Newegg hits me with this....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119263&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Cases+%28Computer+Cases+-+ATX+Form%29-_-Cooler+Master-_-11119263

And truth is....I don't even need ANY of this! OCN, what have you done to me









edit : Everyone okay back east?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Gaghhhhh!!!
> 
> If I get an AM3+ board, I can use my 965BE in it until I can get a new FX CPU, BUT I'll need a new video card and OS. If I go with Trinity, I can get a mobo and APU and only need an OS then buy a 6670 later for a little boost. But why should I buy a new CPU (APU) when I have a perfectly good (albeit a power hog space-heating) quad-core doing nothing right now. Then Newegg hits me with this....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119263&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Cases+%28Computer+Cases+-+ATX+Form%29-_-Cooler+Master-_-11119263
> 
> And truth is....I don't even need ANY of this! OCN, what have you done to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : Everyone okay back east?


Keep the space heater, it's winter. Then when you do an upgrade to your hardware you won't have to get a friend to help put your side panel on









I have my Scout 2 up and running with all my parts from my Trooper. I must say it's a joy to work with, easy, really easy cable management. Endless cooling options with the fans and great air flow. It looks way better in person than in the pics. Build quality is nicer than the first Scout. About the only real bad thing I can say about it is no 3.5" adapter for a card reader and it almost seems as if CM made it to were you would have to mod it for watercooling on purpose, but they are pretty much the same mods you would have to do to the first Scout but easier. The first Scout I'd rate to if it was new today I would give it a 8/10 if you don't need USB 3.0, if you need it/want it 7/10. It's an aging case compared to newer cases of today. The Scout 2 I give it a 9/10, if it came with a card reader I think I would give it a 9.5/10.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Right now I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these first.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102993

I'd like the 6850, but it's a bit out of my budget.

I am going the AM3+ route. That means I'll need a new video card anyway, so might as well do that first.


----------



## Lareson

I was coming very close to ordering my new motherboard and CPU, when I notice that the Maximus V Formula is an extended ATX board. Now my question is, will this fit in the original Scout? I notice that it goes about 1/2 an inch past the last screws on the right side. From what I can figure out on mine, it looks like it can, but I'll cover up part of the cable management hole on the top and might run into the cable tie downs.

I'm just wondering if anyone has fit a Maximus V Formula or a similar sized board into a Scout before without any issues. I'd really not like to buy a whole new case right now, as otherwise, I'd have to cut something on my budget.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anybody know what the difference between the TI and non-TI version of this card is? Because I found it on the Walmart website.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/EVGA-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-650-1GB-GDDR5-PCI-Express-3.0-Graphics-Card/21899797

Compared to this....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130839

edit : Got an answer


----------



## Sand3853

Woohoo! Scout 2 came in a full day early







I wasn't sure if I would like the gunmetal grey, but once I got to see it in person I love it. I'll have some pics up when my Kuhler 920 gets here tomorrow


----------



## DireLeon2010

My dad is in hospice. Can't do chemo anymore. Just got an update. Since I mentioned it here, I thought I'd share.


----------



## angry scout

wow i just got scared that another 6950 would die because i had screen flickering and red line everywere well luckily it was drivers fault (i still hope so)


----------



## angry scout

lucky me i got the crysis 3 alpha serial!!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> I was coming very close to ordering my new motherboard and CPU, when I notice that the Maximus V Formula is an extended ATX board. Now my question is, will this fit in the original Scout? I notice that it goes about 1/2 an inch past the last screws on the right side. From what I can figure out on mine, it looks like it can, but I'll cover up part of the cable management hole on the top and might run into the cable tie downs.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has fit a Maximus V Formula or a similar sized board into a Scout before without any issues. I'd really not like to buy a whole new case right now, as otherwise, I'd have to cut something on my budget.


It should, but it won't be easy to work with.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1172333/will-the-storm-scout-be-able-to-fit-an-extended-atx-board-like-the-evga-e760-or-e770-classified
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> My dad is in hospice. Can't do chemo anymore. Just got an update. Since I mentioned it here, I thought I'd share.


My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It should, but it won't be easy to work with.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1172333/will-the-storm-scout-be-able-to-fit-an-extended-atx-board-like-the-evga-e760-or-e770-classified


Hm... I'll see how things go. Looks like I'm going to have to do a complete strip out of all cables and figure out where things are going to fit and where they're not. Might have to make my first cuts into this case to make cable management work.









At least it's not a full E-ATX board, but yeah, things are going to be tight.


----------



## DireLeon2010

So....when is this drawing already?









and...

What are good video cards for folding in the $150 area?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Holy horse-feathers! This is tempting.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102983

It would totally buck up my budget.


----------



## Centenial

7000 series cards are nice, but the fact that only xfx and 7970 cards (and the occasional 7850) only have 1 dvi and 1 hdmi its kind of a killer for me. I just don't feel like display port and mini display port are common enough among displays that most people in that budget are going to have, making the need for 2 display port or mini display ports somewhat useless.....


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> 7000 series cards are nice, but the fact that only xfx and 7970 cards (and the occasional 7850) only have 1 dvi and 1 hdmi its kind of a killer for me. I just don't feel like display port and mini display port are common enough among displays that most people in that budget are going to have, making the need for 2 display port or mini display ports somewhat useless.....


There are cable and adapters for them. Sure it's an adapter, but it's not like you're losing quality or anything like that. Can get them for about $10 on monoprice. I actually had a few laying around my house from my MacBook that worked fine with my 6950. Monoprice does have a whole selection of them to choose from: http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> There are cable and adapters for them. Sure it's an adapter, but it's not like you're losing quality or anything like that. Can get them for about $10 on monoprice. I actually had a few laying around my house from my MacBook that worked fine with my 6950. Monoprice does have a whole selection of them to choose from: http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246


I understand that there are adapters, but they so many cards with only slight performance gains in low to high prices, it just doesn't make much sense in my eyes to have cards that have 2+ display ports on cards other than the 79xx cards that your probably going to have a higher build budget and have monitors with display port already. Thats just been my thought on the 7xxx series cards since they came out.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Price on the 7870 went back up. Had to settle for this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150617


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Price on the 7870 went back up. Had to settle for this.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150617


Cyber Monday is on Monday, November 26, 2012 you could have waited a bit and found a deal somewhere instead on settling


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

More watercooled scout 2's please!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Price on the 7870 went back up. Had to settle for this.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150617
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber Monday is on Monday, November 26, 2012 you could have waited a bit and found a deal somewhere instead on settling
Click to expand...

Yeah, I imagine I'll be kicking myself again this year.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103179

I wonder what Hydro this is comparable to. My guess would be H60, judging by the price.

Okay. Link is bucked up. COOLER MASTER Seidon 120M RL-S12M-24PK-R1 is what I'm talking about


----------



## GoodInk

I need some help Scout's. Does anyone know of any trick other than the freezer trick to get data off a crashed HDD? I lost most of 2 videos, Scout vs Scout 2, and Seidon 120M review. I was giving KDenlive a try using an old HDD and it just went belly up on me with out a warning and didn't have most of the reviews backed up







I lost hours of work and most of last weekend because of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So....when is this drawing already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> What are good video cards for folding in the $150 area?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103179
> 
> I wonder what Hydro this is comparable to. My guess would be H60, judging by the price.
> 
> Okay. Link is bucked up. COOLER MASTER Seidon 120M RL-S12M-24PK-R1 is what I'm talking about


I have the Seidon on my Scout 2 right now







It's a good AIO, the fan running at 100% is super loud, but if you limit the RPM's to 1800 it's much better and you get about 90% of the performance. The pump is dead quiet. It's able to handle a 1155 cpu with a maxed out OC. The mounting is super easy, I love it, it takes maybe 5 mins to install the cooler.

Here are some temps results


----------



## Lareson

Sorry to say, but there's no guarantee way to get data off a dead HDD. Once a HDD mechanically fails, pretty much becomes a paperweight. I mean, there are companies that offer data recovery services as long as the platters aren't damaged, but you're looking at spending more than you could possibly think of. I did a bit of research on it a while back for a HDD for work that the board got fried on and it was anywhere from $50-200 per GB of data recovered and it took several months for it to get back to you. And there was no gurantee if the data was ever recoverabe either. No thanks.....

I'd also like to mention, my new CPU and motherboard are coming in tomorrow! I'm excited for it as this is an upgrade I've been looking forward to. I'll let you guys know too how well the Maximus V Formula fits into the Scout. Next goal is to get this sucker on water, but that may have to wait a while, due to the need to get a laptop next.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Sorry to say, but there's no guarantee way to get data off a dead HDD. Once a HDD mechanically fails, pretty much becomes a paperweight. I mean, there are companies that offer data recovery services as long as the platters aren't damaged, but you're looking at spending more than you could possibly think of. I did a bit of research on it a while back for a HDD for work that the board got fried on and it was anywhere from $50-200 per GB of data recovered and it took several months for it to get back to you. And there was no gurantee if the data was ever recoverabe either. No thanks.....


That's way I'm asking, never know if anyone has found any new tricks. I'm so mad that I lost all that work, but it might be for the better, I was still pretty sick this weekend and was firing on all 8 cylinders. I feel a lot better now but I still look like I haven't seen the sun in months, oh wait that is because I haven't, lol. Got to love working the night shift to get that vampire look going on


----------



## onehappyhour

If the controller board die on the hdd, you replace the controller board with another one but it must be from another identical hdd. It happen to me where I had 2 same hdd and one die I took the controller board from the other one and replace it and it came alive again.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onehappyhour*
> 
> If the controller board die on the hdd, you replace the controller board with another one but it must be from another identical hdd. It happen to me where I had 2 same hdd and one die I took the controller board from the other one and replace it and it came alive again.


That could work, but if the HDD itself is making any weird noises or such, means it's an internal failure, not much you can do about that.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onehappyhour*
> 
> If the controller board die on the hdd, you replace the controller board with another one but it must be from another identical hdd. It happen to me where I had 2 same hdd and one die I took the controller board from the other one and replace it and it came alive again.


I'm pretty sure this is what happened, it was an old Hitachi drive out of an external drive, and it get up and died with out any warning. Well looking back it might have gave a few warnings. KDenlive started crashing a lot right before it went, I just thought it was the software being buggy.


----------



## DireLeon2010

*TAH DAH!!!*


----------



## Lareson

Well, I have some good news and some bad news.

The good news is, the Maximus V Formula fits fine in the Scout. Didn't run into any clearance issues whatsoever fitting the board in the case.

Now the long list of bad news:

Cable management has gone out the window. Can no longer put the motherboard cable behind the mobo and through the top hole as there's only enough room now for the smaller cables from the front panel and the power cable for the Blu-ray drive. It's just kind of tucked underneath my GPU right now, looking kind of bad.
There's a molex power connection on the bottom of my motherboard that I cannot plug in because it's pointing down and the PSU is right in the way of it fitting. Doesn't seem to be affecting anything, but might be the power connection for my SLI, so if I do get a 2nd 670, may run into issues there.
Because of these issues, I may have to let my Scout go and pick up a bigger case, which I'm still deciding on.
Seems to be an issue with the top 2 SATA ports as they are really close to the top of the HDD cage and it's difficult to plug in the ports there unless you have the smaller ended SATA cables. They're only SATA II so only my Blu-ray drive is connected to them, so kind of wasn't a big deal for me.
So for those planning on getting a Maximus V Formula with the Scout, the board fits fine, but be warned, you lose quite a bit of your cable management space.


----------



## Tman5293

I hate to say this guys, but I think I'm going to be leaving you around Christmas time. It's time to upgrade. The Scout has become too cramped for my liking. This is the monster of a case that I'll be upgrading to:


----------



## DireLeon2010

She could fit in one of those. An 820 could eat her without chewing. Just GULP. Gone. I fear for her.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> She could fit in one of those. An 820 could eat her without chewing. Just GULP. Gone. I fear for her.


Her? You mean the Scout? The 820 is almost 10 inches longer and taller than the Scout.









You meant Joanne! I can't believe I didn't realize that before I posted.


----------



## Centenial

The 820 is a nice case dont get me wrong. But for some reason I have always hated cases that have doors over the drives. If they made a version of that case with a more flat front and ditched the door I would be all over it. But doors just kill the aesthetic of cases for me no matter how clean it makes the front look.


----------



## DireLeon2010

lol! Nice case tho. Really a monster


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Well, I have some good news and some bad news.
> 
> The good news is, the Maximus V Formula fits fine in the Scout. Didn't run into any clearance issues whatsoever fitting the board in the case.
> 
> Now the long list of bad news:
> 
> Cable management has gone out the window. Can no longer put the motherboard cable behind the mobo and through the top hole as there's only enough room now for the smaller cables from the front panel and the power cable for the Blu-ray drive. It's just kind of tucked underneath my GPU right now, looking kind of bad.
> There's a molex power connection on the bottom of my motherboard that I cannot plug in because it's pointing down and the PSU is right in the way of it fitting. Doesn't seem to be affecting anything, but might be the power connection for my SLI, so if I do get a 2nd 670, may run into issues there.
> Because of these issues, I may have to let my Scout go and pick up a bigger case, which I'm still deciding on.
> Seems to be an issue with the top 2 SATA ports as they are really close to the top of the HDD cage and it's difficult to plug in the ports there unless you have the smaller ended SATA cables. They're only SATA II so only my Blu-ray drive is connected to them, so kind of wasn't a big deal for me.
> So for those planning on getting a Maximus V Formula with the Scout, the board fits fine, but be warned, you lose quite a bit of your cable management space.


Any pics? We might be able to help with some outside of the box thinking plus I just want to see it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I hate to say this guys, but I think I'm going to be leaving you around Christmas time. It's time to upgrade. The Scout has become too cramped for my liking. This is the monster of a case that I'll be upgrading to:


Ever think of the Trooper? I know I bought one case after my Scout and missed the handle the first time I picked it up after I built it.


----------



## GoodInk

Attention Scouts!!!

I'm having problems with updating the OP, I can only update it using BBCode







So until this problem is fixed there will be no updates







For you that don't know what this means, this is what I see when I try to update it



For Best pic of the month, I'll work this once it's fixed, I may just have to up on the OP. But this months is

Lareson


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Looks the same for me mate, dont know whats going on. The huddler guy will get to the bottom of it im sure. Maybe it only happens to posts that are a mile long














Ive never had this problem before!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Looks the same for me mate, dont know whats going on. The huddler guy will get to the bottom of it im sure. Maybe it only happens to posts that are a mile long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never had this problem before!


That's part of it, it's adding spaces that are not there. But it's still shorter than when I took over


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That's part of it, it's adding spaces that are not there. But it's still shorter than when I took over


yea lol, its all good info though!


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Ever think of the Trooper? I know I bought one case after my Scout and missed the handle the first time I picked it up after I built it.


The Trooper doesn't even compare to the Phantom. The Phantom is so sleek looking it hurts. In my opinion, the Storm series is severely lacking in the looks department. Also when you compare them by size, the Trooper pales in comparison.


----------



## Centenial

Anyone looking at getting a second Scout for extra parts or anything, today/tomorrow might be a good idea as it will be $50 after rebates and everything.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL110812CO&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL110812CO-_-EMC-110812-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11119196-L07D


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Ever think of the Trooper? I know I bought one case after my Scout and missed the handle the first time I picked it up after I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trooper doesn't even compare to the Phantom. The Phantom is so sleek looking it hurts. In my opinion, the Storm series is severely lacking in the looks department. Also when you compare them by size, the Trooper pales in comparison.
Click to expand...

I would say that is a very opinionated statement. CM is famous for love it or hate it designs, and they are very good at them. The Phantoms are the same love it or hate it design and a very good one at that. Safe designs don't sell as well. People will buy the one they love over the one that just looks OK, I'm guessing this is the main reason you are not getting the Switch 810. The 820, for me, I'm not fond of how the plastic just looks like an over sized cover for the fans. Doors really don't bother me anymore as long as I can get to the USB and front I/O's, I very rarely use a ODD these days. I haven't seen the 820 in person yet but I have seen the first Phantom and the build quality wasn't bad but not as good as the Trooper's, but again I'd hope they upped the build quality for the 820 considering it's a $250 case or should I say a $170 case with a $80 face lift. I know some of that goes to the LED's and fan controller, but I'm not sure if that is worth $80 to me, but you are not me and that is for you to decide







Let me through one more at you.




I like the black much better


----------



## DireLeon2010

Not sure what I was just looking at. Reminds me of one of the 'space stations' I cobbled together with styrofoam, Legos and colored with model paint and permanent markers when I was a kid









The black does look a little better


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I would say that is a very opinionated statement. CM is famous for love it or hate it designs, and they are very good at them. The Phantoms are the same love it or hate it design and a very good one at that. Safe designs don't sell as well. People will buy the one they love over the one that just looks OK, I'm guessing this is the main reason you are not getting the Switch 810. The 820, for me, I'm not fond of how the plastic just looks like an over sized cover for the fans. Doors really don't bother me anymore as long as I can get to the USB and front I/O's, I very rarely use a ODD these days. I haven't seen the 820 in person yet but I have seen the first Phantom and the build quality wasn't bad but not as good as the Trooper's, but again I'd hope they upped the build quality for the 820 considering it's a $250 case or should I say a $170 case with a $80 face lift. I know some of that goes to the LED's and fan controller, but I'm not sure if that is worth $80 to me, but you are not me and that is for you to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me through one more at you.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the black much better


Sorry but your taste in cases is dramatically different than mine. Here is my assessment of that case:

1. To me, it is rather ugly. Also, I tend to favor white cases over black ones. White looks more refined to me.
2. There are way too many drive bays on the front of that case! That space would be much better used by 140mm intake fans.
3. The motherboard mounts in the case upside down. For me, that is a huge no no.
4. I do not like the front mounted PSU at all. Once again, there should be intake fans there, not a PSU.

EDIT: The only thing that I really like about that case is the GPU support bars along with the 15 inch GPU clearance space.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Sorry but your taste in cases is dramatically different than mine. Here is my assessment of that case:
> 1. To me, it is rather ugly. Also, I tend to favor white cases over black ones. White looks more refined to me.
> 2. There are way too many drive bays on the front of that case! That space would be much better used by 140mm intake fans.
> 3. The motherboard mounts in the case upside down. For me, that is a huge no no.
> 4. I do not like the front mounted PSU at all. Once again, there should be intake fans there, not a PSU.
> EDIT: The only thing that I really like about that case is the GPU support bars along with the 15 inch GPU clearance space.


1. Case comes in white.
2. Pretty sue you could still mount some fans.
3. The mobo tray comes out and can be turned around fairly easily.
4. It also has a rear mount option.

The case looks alright to me, not really my style, but I like it. It has a ton of features on it, and it is huge.

However... Azza is not known for making top of the line products as far as I know. (Too lazy to research it.) The Egg is full of low cost Azza cases made of thin aluminum and weak plastic. I have had my hands on one Azza case in the past for a friends super cheap build for his little brothers birthday, and it was complete junk. Cut myself on the case edges twice, cut a couple of wires on it as well, the from panel broke taking it off, two of the rubber feet fell off while working on it, and even laying it on a towel for the whole assembly the pain still scratched and started to flake. Maybe Azza has stepped up their game, but I'd figure they haven't, just made a pretty case with features people want.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I would say that is a very opinionated statement. CM is famous for love it or hate it designs, and they are very good at them. The Phantoms are the same love it or hate it design and a very good one at that. Safe designs don't sell as well. People will buy the one they love over the one that just looks OK, I'm guessing this is the main reason you are not getting the Switch 810. The 820, for me, I'm not fond of how the plastic just looks like an over sized cover for the fans. Doors really don't bother me anymore as long as I can get to the USB and front I/O's, I very rarely use a ODD these days. I haven't seen the 820 in person yet but I have seen the first Phantom and the build quality wasn't bad but not as good as the Trooper's, but again I'd hope they upped the build quality for the 820 considering it's a $250 case or should I say a $170 case with a $80 face lift. I know some of that goes to the LED's and fan controller, but I'm not sure if that is worth $80 to me, but you are not me and that is for you to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me through one more at you.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the black much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but your taste in cases is dramatically different than mine. Here is my assessment of that case:
> 
> 1. To me, it is rather ugly. Also, I tend to favor white cases over black ones. White looks more refined to me.
> 2. There are way too many drive bays on the front of that case! That space would be much better used by 140mm intake fans.
> 3. The motherboard mounts in the case upside down. For me, that is a huge no no.
> 4. I do not like the front mounted PSU at all. Once again, there should be intake fans there, not a PSU.
> 
> EDIT: The only thing that I really like about that case is the GPU support bars along with the 15 inch GPU clearance space.
Click to expand...

I'm just throwing options out there. I think it's a very cool layout, and I'm not really sold on the looks my self. I have a wide taste in cases, from my Scout to my Lian Li to my Trooper, I love them all. The first thing I would do to this one is cut a new window, the side panels are ugly, lol. I love the fact you can do a reverse ATX, very cool if you water cool because you can see your pretty waterblocks on your GPU's.

You know you are always welcome here. Once a Scout always a Scout!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Sorry but your taste in cases is dramatically different than mine. Here is my assessment of that case:
> 1. To me, it is rather ugly. Also, I tend to favor white cases over black ones. White looks more refined to me.
> 2. There are way too many drive bays on the front of that case! That space would be much better used by 140mm intake fans.
> 3. The motherboard mounts in the case upside down. For me, that is a huge no no.
> 4. I do not like the front mounted PSU at all. Once again, there should be intake fans there, not a PSU.
> EDIT: The only thing that I really like about that case is the GPU support bars along with the 15 inch GPU clearance space.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Case comes in white.
> 2. Pretty sue you could still mount some fans.
> 3. The mobo tray comes out and can be turned around fairly easily.
> 4. It also has a rear mount option.
> 
> The case looks alright to me, not really my style, but I like it. It has a ton of features on it, and it is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> However... Azza is not known for making top of the line products as far as I know. (Too lazy to research it.) The Egg is full of low cost Azza cases made of thin aluminum and weak plastic. I have had my hands on one Azza case in the past for a friends super cheap build for his little brothers birthday, and it was complete junk. Cut myself on the case edges twice, cut a couple of wires on it as well, the from panel broke taking it off, two of the rubber feet fell off while working on it, and even laying it on a towel for the whole assembly the pain still scratched and started to flake. Maybe Azza has stepped up their game, but I'd figure they haven't, just made a pretty case with features people want.
Click to expand...

This I can't really say, I know I have see their cases a couple times but never really looked at them.


----------



## Kaneda13

Here's where i started, a fresh GTX570 Classified RMA.










The new cooling bits:










Removal of the upper fan shroud:










The bare board ready for it's new cooling gear:










The Swifttech unisink installed:










New with the MCW82 and a Coolermaster 80mm cooling fan:










...And the eVGA back plate (i really wish they made a GTX570 Classified back plate):










I'm giving the AC5 a couple of days to bake in before i start doing any major temp testing, but i let BOINC run at 100% GPU and 88% CPU last night for 10 hours, and it capped at 60C, idle temps are around 30C.


----------



## GoodInk

Here is my review of the new CM Seidon 120M. I'm using this cooler for the Scout vs Scout 2 review.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Here's where i started, a fresh GTX570 Classified RMA.
> 
> New with the MCW82 and a Coolermaster 80mm cooling fan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving the AC5 a couple of days to bake in before i start doing any major temp testing, but i let BOINC run at 100% GPU and 88% CPU last night for 10 hours, and it capped at 60C, idle temps are around 30C.


Is it any quieter with that fan on there?


----------



## Lareson

So, deciding on a new case for myself (Scout will be bought by my brother since he needs a pretty rugged case as he's using my hacked up AeroCool POS) due to my motherboard issues and I happened to stumble upon a new HAF by CM that looks like the NDA was lifted today.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265



I was planning on getting the BitFenix Shinobi XL, but now that I saw this, it's 1/2 tempting, and I'll save myself $50 and get this box. Looks like it can fit a few 240mm rads in it, one on the front and maybe 2 on the top. Plenty of clearance on the bottom of my board too for that molex plug I can't plug in with this board in the Scout.

What do you guys think? Should I keep looking at this box, or just go with my plan and get the Shinobi?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> So, deciding on a new case for myself (Scout will be bought by my brother since he needs a pretty rugged case as he's using my hacked up AeroCool POS) due to my motherboard issues and I happened to stumble upon a new HAF by CM that looks like the NDA was lifted today.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on getting the BitFenix Shinobi XL, but now that I saw this, it's 1/2 tempting, and I'll save myself $50 and get this box. Looks like it can fit a few 240mm rads in it, one on the front and maybe 2 on the top. Plenty of clearance on the bottom of my board too for that molex plug I can't plug in with this board in the Scout.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I keep looking at this box, or just go with my plan and get the Shinobi?


The first HAF I like!

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2076/1/

Quote:


> Supports up to one 240mm and one 120mm Radiator
> 
> From the edge of the motherboard and the inside front of the chassis we have roughly 3.5" of room; which, is more than enough room to use some of the larger/thicker 240mm radiators available to us
> 
> The motherboard will be installed into a removable motherboard tray.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The first HAF I like!
> 
> agreed


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> So, deciding on a new case for myself (Scout will be bought by my brother since he needs a pretty rugged case as he's using my hacked up AeroCool POS) due to my motherboard issues and I happened to stumble upon a new HAF by CM that looks like the NDA was lifted today.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265
> 
> I was planning on getting the BitFenix Shinobi XL, but now that I saw this, it's 1/2 tempting, and I'll save myself $50 and get this box. Looks like it can fit a few 240mm rads in it, one on the front and maybe 2 on the top. Plenty of clearance on the bottom of my board too for that molex plug I can't plug in with this board in the Scout.
> What do you guys think? Should I keep looking at this box, or just go with my plan and get the Shinobi?


I saw this and loved it, but I dont like that it supports so many SSDs and not more HDDs. i was looking at this to be a home server.


----------



## Lareson

Yeah, I didn't realize that it supported 4 2.5" drives internally, and only 2 3.5" drives in the hot swap bays. I mean, you could turn the 5.25" bays into HDD if you wanted, which I may do to one of them.

You could also get laptop HDDs to go into the 4 bays as well. I think with the current trends we're seeing, more cases will start having more 2.5" drive spaces and less 3.5".


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Yeah, I didn't realize that it supported 4 2.5" drives internally, and only 2 3.5" drives in the hot swap bays. I mean, you could turn the 5.25" bays into HDD if you wanted, which I may do to one of them.
> 
> You could also get laptop HDDs to go into the 4 bays as well. I think with the current trends we're seeing, more cases will start having more 2.5" drive spaces and less 3.5".


I hope they don't, SSD's prices are not low enough to justify using them as data drives. Soon though they might make sence for a media drive if Ultra HD video catches on, I'm not sure if a HDD will cut it.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I hope they don't, SSD's prices are not low enough to justify using them as data drives. Soon though they might make sence for a media drive if Ultra HD video catches on, I'm not sure if a HDD will cut it.


My initial reaction is that it would be cool as a file server, especailly if there were several of those removable drives, rather than just 2. The build quality seems solid from a couple of reviews I read, and its only 99.99. I looked into getting Icy Dock for 3 more bays, but that device was 80+ dollars. I can find a case I like better for less than 180 bucks. I think SSD mounts (the Trooper comes with a removable SSD mounting rail that can take up to 4 (I believe), but still leaves plenty of room for 3.5". The idea that you can fit 5 SSDs but only 2 3.5s" is kind of crazy. New egg lists it as able to hold 6 3.5" internals, I'm glad I did more research.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> My initial reaction is that it would be cool as a file server, especailly if there were several of those removable drives, rather than just 2. The build quality seems solid from a couple of reviews I read, and its only 99.99. I looked into getting Icy Dock for 3 more bays, but that device was 80+ dollars. I can find a case I like better for less than 180 bucks. I think SSD mounts (the Trooper comes with a removable SSD mounting rail that can take up to 4 (I believe), but still leaves plenty of room for 3.5". The idea that you can fit 5 SSDs but only 2 3.5s" is kind of crazy. New egg lists it as able to hold 6 3.5" internals, I'm glad I did more research.


newegg says it can hold 2 3.5's (from X-Dock)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=4003003&SID=a4nt0boy3ufi


----------



## DireLeon2010

My father passed away Tuesday afternoon. Damn I wish it could have been caught sooner. Makes me think I should go to the doctor more often. @#$%!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> newegg says it can hold 2 3.5's (from X-Dock)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=4003003&SID=a4nt0boy3ufi


They changed it. It didn't always say that.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> My father passed away Tuesday afternoon. Damn I wish it could have been caught sooner. Makes me think I should go to the doctor more often. @#$%!


*I'm so very sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family*


----------



## GoodInk

I know some people wanted to see a Scout vs Scout 2 temps.

The test setup

CPU: i5 3570 @ 3.8GHz with 1.2V

CPU Cooler: CM Seidon 120M

MB: Asus Z77 Sabertooth

GPU: EVGA 670GTX stock clocks

Scout setup was 140mm CM fan up top and the Stock 140mm fan in the front. All mesh was cutout and no filters. Ambient temps: 24C



Scout 2 Setup was Stock 120mm in the top. In the front a 120mm CM fan from my trooper and a Lian Li 120mm fan. Ambient temp 21.4C



Here is the breakdown



I was kinda shocked how well the Scout did with all the mesh and filters removed.

*The OP has been updated with a written overview and measurements for water cooling.*

Please give it a look over and let me know if there are any type-o's,


----------



## Kaneda13

OK, I'm here at work pulling the head off this BMW, and it dawns on me out of no where; I don't remember pulling the "Remove Before Installing" film off the bottom of the MCW82 before i installed it last week... My idle temps are in the upper 30's and while gaming I'm pushing almost 60. So, I guess I'll be pulling that off and checking when i get home...... newb!


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4960997&SRCCODE=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc_o=-ddCjC1bELltzywCjC-d2CjCdwwp&AffiliateID=Es5Ekr9eEBk-aYRq2Xa6oqjqpelYZRoFfg

Okay....no fair!









Heads up tho. Looks like an awesome deal


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> OK, I'm here at work pulling the head off this BMW, and it dawns on me out of no where; I don't remember pulling the "Remove Before Installing" film off the bottom of the MCW82 before i installed it last week... My idle temps are in the upper 30's and while gaming I'm pushing almost 60. So, I guess I'll be pulling that off and checking when i get home...... newb!


HAHAHA! It happens to more people than you think. I've almost done it more than once. I have forgot the damn back I/O shield 3 times, and didn't notice until after I had the damn thing completely built.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> HAHAHA! It happens to more people than you think. I've almost done it more than once. I have forgot the damn back I/O shield 3 times, and didn't notice until after I had the damn thing completely built.


pulled it apart this morning, and i had removed it, but i did get a good sized air bubble (that i didn't know about) out, so in the long run, it was worth it


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> HAHAHA! It happens to more people than you think. I've almost done it more than once. I have forgot the damn back I/O shield 3 times, and didn't notice until after I had the damn thing completely built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled it apart this morning, and i had removed it, but i did get a good sized air bubble (that i didn't know about) out, so in the long run, it was worth it
Click to expand...

A lot of times it's better having your pump turned way down to bleed the air out. If you have it turned up it creates too much pressure and traps the air and it will never break loose. Did your temps improve?


----------



## GoodInk

*HAPPY TURKEY DAY CMSSC!!!*


----------



## RebelTone

Hey guys, what would be the best screws to use for the hdd bays if someone wants to make it removable?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> A lot of times it's better having your pump turned way down to bleed the air out. If you have it turned up it creates too much pressure and traps the air and it will never break loose. Did your temps improve?


idle is about the same, Gaming temps down to 49C now.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY CMSSC!!!*
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1138628/


hooookay.....breast meat?


----------



## Tman5293

Sorry to say this guys, but I have officially left your company. Today I ordered an NZXT Switch 810 to replace my Storm Scout.

The Storm Scout has served me well, but it is time for me to move on to bigger and better things. However, I hope you guys will keep me on the owners list because my folding rig is going to find its new home in my old Storm Scout. So I'm not getting rid of it, I'm just changing its occupants.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119264&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS112412&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS112412-_-EMC-112412-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11119264-L01A

$10 rebate + $10 promo code


----------



## razorasadsid

Well its your friendly neighborhood fail troll passing by.
Since this is basically my main machine for now (until I manage to either retrieve my old one or retrieve the well-deserved funds from it) I guess ill post some pictures.
(Going to order a new monitor soon ( http://battlefield.play4free.com/en/forum/showthread.php?tid=102076 ) but other then that, this is the PC itself (Sorry for the terrible camerawork, and yes I know, those are some dusty blades on the 7850. I'm cleaning it right now. Don't hit me.

With it turned off:









What the camera thinks it looks like from the window .-.









Nice pic from the inside with it on. God my camera is terrible, it thinks red = orange for some REALLY weird reason. Anyways, I assure you the lighting is blood-red.









Another pic of the inside featuring terrible wiring AND lighting! Woo!









A REALLY nice shot (didn't even know my camera could do this) of the Sapphire 7850. Whew, now I know how much more dust I have to clean. Frigg. (PC was still on)









A Shot of the 7850 without the flash. Hmm.









A shot with the side panel still off. As you can see I failed at routing the CPU wire so I just sorta.. did.. that.









A nice Pic getting the lighting/fan/cpu wiring situation in (can't hide my shame) and a good feel. Still orangy though.









A pic from far away with the side panel still off.









A pic staring down at the top fan.









Well that's all I have for now as long as my camera refuses to cooperate with me.

Friendly neighborhood fail troll away!


----------



## Kaneda13

Pick with my New GTX570 installed:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Sorry to say this guys, but I have officially left your company. Today I ordered an NZXT Switch 810 to replace my Storm Scout.
> 
> The Storm Scout has served me well, but it is time for me to move on to bigger and better things. However, I hope you guys will keep me on the owners list because my folding rig is going to find its new home in my old Storm Scout. So I'm not getting rid of it, I'm just changing its occupants.


Your always welcome here, Once a Scout Always a Scout!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razorasadsid*
> 
> Well its your friendly neighborhood fail troll passing by.
> Since this is basically my main machine for now (until I manage to either retrieve my old one or retrieve the well-deserved funds from it) I guess ill post some pictures.
> (Going to order a new monitor soon ( http://battlefield.play4free.com/en/forum/showthread.php?tid=102076 ) but other then that, this is the PC itself (Sorry for the terrible camerawork, and yes I know, those are some dusty blades on the 7850. I'm cleaning it right now. Don't hit me.
> 
> With it turned off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What the camera thinks it looks like from the window .-.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic from the inside with it on. God my camera is terrible, it thinks red = orange for some REALLY weird reason. Anyways, I assure you the lighting is blood-red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic of the inside featuring terrible wiring AND lighting! Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A REALLY nice shot (didn't even know my camera could do this) of the Sapphire 7850. Whew, now I know how much more dust I have to clean. Frigg. (PC was still on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Shot of the 7850 without the flash. Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot with the side panel still off. As you can see I failed at routing the CPU wire so I just sorta.. did.. that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice Pic getting the lighting/fan/cpu wiring situation in (can't hide my shame) and a good feel. Still orangy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic from far away with the side panel still off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic staring down at the top fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's all I have for now as long as my camera refuses to cooperate with me.
> 
> Friendly neighborhood fail troll away!


I would get that stock cooler replaced. BTW clean that thing, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Pick with my New GTX570 installed:


You need to replace that one tube


----------



## razorasadsid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I would get that stock cooler replaced. BTW clean that thing, lol.


I plan to, any reccomendations? I am probably going to upgrade to 7850 crossfire and a i7 3770s, and drop in a nice SSD. (Will cost me around $650), so Ideas for a good heatsink?









(also I took the pics before I just cleaned it, so its much cleaner now


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razorasadsid*
> 
> I plan to, any reccomendations? I am probably going to upgrade to 7850 crossfire and a i7 3770s, and drop in a nice SSD. (Will cost me around $650), so Ideas for a good heatsink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also I took the pics before I just cleaned it, so its much cleaner now


Skip the i7 3770s and get the 3770K. Also, my recommendation for a good CPU cooler is the new Corsair H80i. Get those and you'll be all set!


----------



## razorasadsid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Skip the i7 3770s and get the 3770K. Also, my recommendation for a good CPU cooler is the new Corsair H80i. Get those and you'll be all set!


Nah since I wont be OCing, and need it to fit in the PSU requirements. I do NOT feel like upgrading the PSU .-.
Also, my electricity bill shall suffer :s


----------



## razorasadsid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razorasadsid*
> 
> Nah since I wont be OCing, and need it to fit in the PSU requirements. I do NOT feel like upgrading the PSU .-.
> Also, my electricity bill shall suffer :s


Also for the CPU cooler, I need it to fit under a $70 price budget :s


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You need to replace that one tube


It's not really as bad as the pic makes it look. i need it to be clear to monitor water levels, since i have no Res and the tubing solid colored. the fill port for the machine is right above it.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razorasadsid*
> 
> Also for the CPU cooler, I need it to fit under a $70 price budget :s


In that case, pick up a Corsair H60. It's actually on sale right now for $55 on Newegg with the promo code:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181015

Great cooler at a great price.


----------



## razorasadsid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> In that case, pick up a Corsair H60. It's actually on sale right now for $55 on Newegg with the promo code:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181015
> Great cooler at a great price.


With rebate its coming in around $60 exactly.








So hopefully these are the changes ill make:
+1 7850
Replace i3 with i7 3770s (power restrictions, electricity bill already skyrocketed)
+1 Corsair H60


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razorasadsid*
> 
> With rebate its coming in around $60 exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hopefully these are the changes ill make:
> +1 7850
> Replace i3 with i7 3770s (power restrictions, electricity bill already skyrocketed)
> +1 Corsair H60


When you go to checkout put this code in the promo code box: BLKFRIDAY63

Brings the cost to $55! Do it!!!!


----------



## razorasadsid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> When you go to checkout put this code in the promo code box: BLKFRIDAY63
> Brings the cost to $55! Do it!!!!


Sweet!


----------



## TheBigAndy

I just ordered a Scout Master 2 (gunmetal) and have a few questions...

What 120mm Fans do you all recommend? Looking for a quiet setup.

How well does a corsair h80 work in this case? I am not doing any OC, just looking for quiet operation.

I saw on some unboxings that it only comes with one bottom dust filter, where can I get a 2nd?

Thanks in advance, cant wait to share my build with everyone.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigAndy*
> 
> I just ordered a Scout Master 2 (gunmetal) and have a few questions...
> What 120mm Fans do you all recommend? Looking for a quiet setup.
> How well does a corsair h80 work in this case? I am not doing any OC, just looking for quiet operation.
> I saw on some unboxings that it only comes with one bottom dust filter, where can I get a 2nd?
> Thanks in advance, cant wait to share my build with everyone.


For case fans, I recommend the Corsair AF120 and for radiator/heatsink fans the Corsair SP120.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigAndy*
> 
> I just ordered a Scout Master 2 (gunmetal) and have a few questions...
> 
> What 120mm Fans do you all recommend? Looking for a quiet setup.
> 
> How well does a corsair h80 work in this case? I am not doing any OC, just looking for quiet operation.
> 
> I saw on some unboxings that it only comes with one bottom dust filter, where can I get a 2nd?
> 
> Thanks in advance, cant wait to share my build with everyone.


Welcome! I thinl the Corsair fans would go great in this case. The H80 will fit no problems in the back. If you are not OC'ing you might want to just got with the a thin 120 rad AIO cooler and save a few bucks. As for the fan filter I wouldn't worry too much about it unless you really want a fan there, in my opion it's really not needed unless your GPU is running hot. You can call and request one from CM here

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/ 1-888-624-5099

For the case

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181021

For the H80

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181024


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! I thinl the Corsair fans would go great in this case. The H80 will fit no problems in the back. If you are not OC'ing you might want to just got with the a thin 120 rad AIO cooler and save a few bucks. As for the fan filter I wouldn't worry too much about it unless you really want a fan there, in my opion it's really not needed unless your GPU is running hot. You can call and request one from CM here
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/  1-888-624-5099
> 
> For the case
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181021
> 
> For the H80
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181024


Um.......Those are the exact same fans I recommended..................just saying.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBigAndy*
> 
> I just ordered a Scout Master 2 (gunmetal) and have a few questions...
> 
> What 120mm Fans do you all recommend? Looking for a quiet setup.
> 
> How well does a corsair h80 work in this case? I am not doing any OC, just looking for quiet operation.
> 
> I saw on some unboxings that it only comes with one bottom dust filter, where can I get a 2nd?
> 
> Thanks in advance, cant wait to share my build with everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I thinl the Corsair fans would go great in this case. The H80 will fit no problems in the back. If you are not OC'ing you might want to just got with the a thin 120 rad AIO cooler and save a few bucks. As for the fan filter I wouldn't worry too much about it unless you really want a fan there, in my opion it's really not needed unless your GPU is running hot. You can call and request one from CM here
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/  1-888-624-5099
> 
> For the case
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181021
> 
> For the H80
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181024
Click to expand...

Are those thinner than usual fans? Kinda looks like it.

http://www.videobash.com/video_show/hilarious-green-screen-prank-on-weather-girl-420967

And now for the weather!


----------



## DireLeon2010

AW CRAP! Gotta get the $$$ together somehow


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> AW CRAP! Gotta get the $$$ together somehow


Get a Job? It does wonders for that money problem!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Steam sales hurt my budget. That and buying clothes for a funeral. The only thing I want another rig for is so I can fold 24/7.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Welcome! I thinl the Corsair fans would go great in this case. The H80 will fit no problems in the back. If you are not OC'ing you might want to just got with the a thin 120 rad AIO cooler and save a few bucks. As for the fan filter I wouldn't worry too much about it unless you really want a fan there, in my opion it's really not needed unless your GPU is running hot. You can call and request one from CM here
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/  1-888-624-5099
> 
> For the case
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181021
> 
> For the H80
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181024
> 
> 
> 
> Um.......Those are the exact same fans I recommended..................just saying.
Click to expand...

Um you







...............just saying


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razorasadsid*
> 
> Nah since I wont be OCing, and need it to fit in the PSU requirements. I do NOT feel like upgrading the PSU .-.
> Also, my electricity bill shall suffer :s


I know this post is a few days old but if you're not going to be overclocking why not just use the stock Intel cooler?


----------



## Centenial

Finally getting around to individually sleeving my psu, but I'm not totally sure how large each individual cable is in the connectors. Does anyone have any idea how large they are? 1/8"? 1/4"?


----------



## DireLeon2010

We're so sorry we're out of this $140 CPU....may we suggest something else in your price range....NOT?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> We're so sorry we're out of this $140 CPU....may we suggest something else in your price range....NOT?


Why are you even looking at a dual core anyway?


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Why are you even looking at a dual core anyway?


Because they're affordable and work well for a cheap gaming rig? My first new desktop after not having one for a few years was an i3-560. That was so I'd at least have a desktop once again for gaming. Worked well combined with a 9800GTX+ playing Medal of Honor. The person I sold that i3 to loves it. Heck, I sold him the i3, an EVGA mATX board, and 4GB RAM for $150 and he bought a 6850 to go with it, haven't heard him complain about it yet and he constantly plays BF3.

I'm actually in the process of working with someone to build a mini-ITX rig with an i3-3220 because that fits in his budget with a decent GPU. I'm not jipping him on anything, just that to work in his budget and still have a decent GPU, his option is a i3.

Don't overlook an i3 just because it's a dual-core. That's still plenty for gaming, and mind you even the i3-560 that I had was more powerful than the previous Core 2 Quads.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Because they're affordable and work well for a cheap gaming rig? My first new desktop after not having one for a few years was an i3-560. That was so I'd at least have a desktop once again for gaming. Worked well combined with a 9800GTX+ playing Medal of Honor. The person I sold that i3 to loves it. Heck, I sold him the i3, an EVGA mATX board, and 4GB RAM for $150 and he bought a 6850 to go with it, haven't heard him complain about it yet and he constantly plays BF3.
> I'm actually in the process of working with someone to build a mini-ITX rig with an i3-3220 because that fits in his budget with a decent GPU. I'm not jipping him on anything, just that to work in his budget and still have a decent GPU, his option is a i3.
> Don't overlook an i3 just because it's a dual-core. That's still plenty for gaming, and mind you even the i3-560 that I had was more powerful than the previous Core 2 Quads.


Please stop lying to yourself.


----------



## shadow water

i agree with tman because most modern games take advantage of more then 2 cores and for a little more money you get alot more performance


----------



## razorasadsid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I know this post is a few days old but if you're not going to be overclocking why not just use the stock Intel cooler?


Because I want it to look awesome and still have very low temperatures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Because they're affordable and work well for a cheap gaming rig? My first new desktop after not having one for a few years was an i3-560. That was so I'd at least have a desktop once again for gaming. Worked well combined with a 9800GTX+ playing Medal of Honor. The person I sold that i3 to loves it. Heck, I sold him the i3, an EVGA mATX board, and 4GB RAM for $150 and he bought a 6850 to go with it, haven't heard him complain about it yet and he constantly plays BF3.
> I'm actually in the process of working with someone to build a mini-ITX rig with an i3-3220 because that fits in his budget with a decent GPU. I'm not jipping him on anything, just that to work in his budget and still have a decent GPU, his option is a i3.
> Don't overlook an i3 just because it's a dual-core. That's still plenty for gaming, and mind you even the i3-560 that I had was more powerful than the previous Core 2 Quads.


Agree
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Please stop lying to yourself.


He isn't
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> i agree with tman because most modern games take advantage of more then 2 cores and for a little more money you get alot more performance


This may be true, but my i3-2120 gets the same amount of FPS as a 3770k with my 7850 on BF3. Not really a problem since an i3 2120 doesn' even bottleneck two (since its still faster for games then a 965BE) 7850s (could still get away with two 7950's even, not 7870 or 7970 though) so I really don't HAVE to upgrade my proccessor, its just that I want to







(since the i3-2120 (dual cores in general, no matter how good for gaming) is not very good for the video editing / rendering I do constantly ) but yeah =/


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Finally getting around to individually sleeving my psu, but I'm not totally sure how large each individual cable is in the connectors. Does anyone have any idea how large they are? 1/8"? 1/4"?


Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Lareson

I guess your questions isn't clear enough. Are you asking how thick the cables themselves are, or the metal pins inside the connector? I can tell you the metal pins are probably about 1/8". The cables themselves could be slightly thinner.


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> I guess your questions isn't clear enough. Are you asking how thick the cables themselves are, or the metal pins inside the connector? I can tell you the metal pins are probably about 1/8". The cables themselves could be slightly thinner.


Just which ever is going to be larger. I'm sure some cables going into the pins are about the exact same size as the pin in some psu's but slightly smaller than the pin in other psu's. So 1/8" sleeving should work if I'm going to individually sleeve my psu? Also, would that mean I need to get the next size up in heatshrink to make sure it goes around the sleeving? Or is the 1/8" the inside diameter and the sleeving would still be able to fit inside the heatshrink?


----------



## djogoku

I ordered one of these cases (Storm Scout) Friday to match up with my G.Skill Sniper Black & Red ram and Crosshair V which is also on the way. My question is would the CM V6 (red led fan) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103088 be a good solution for cooling or would I be better off getting something else? I know it should look good but looks aren't everything.







But at $17.99 I figured I should atleast think about it


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djogoku*
> 
> I ordered one of these cases (Storm Scout) Friday to match up with my G.Skill Sniper Black & Red ram and Crosshair V which is also on the way. My question is would the CM V6 (red led fan) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103088 be a good solution for cooling or would I be better off getting something else? I know it should look good but looks aren't everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at $17.99 I figured I should atleast think about it


D'OH! Sold out!









A Corsair Hydro won't block the view of that pretty MoBo







They work great.

Welcome! You'll love the Scout!


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Anyone have any idea?


This guide might help you a little.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1262900/frequently-asked-sleeving-questions


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> D'OH! Sold out!


There not sold out.lol I'm getting it Cooler Masters shop site


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> You'll love the Scout!


Until you realize how small it is......


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Until you realize how small it is......


lol. Wow, really?


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Until you realize how small it is......


small? it is a perfect case for anything asides for over the top high end builds but if youre going that way im pretty sure you'd get a full tower...


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> small? it is a perfect case for anything asides for over the top high end builds but if youre going that way im pretty sure you'd get a full tower...


Good to hear. I think dude tried to scare me.lol

To DireLeon2010, I want to stick to air cooling so I'll pass on that one.







But thanks for the welcome








So back to my original question. Based on this thread I'm assuming the CM V6 (red led fan) will be a good fit for my Scout and Crosshair V?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> small? it is a perfect case for anything asides for over the top high end builds but if youre going that way im pretty sure you'd get a full tower...


I never realized just how small it was until I sat it next to my Switch 810. Then I couldn't believe that I had been using such a small case for the last two years.

As a side note to that, the scout can't hold any of AMD's high end GPUs.


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> As a side note to that, the scout can't hold any of AMD's high end GPUs.


So... what about these from the beginning of this thread?
Latest intel is reporting that the following will fit:

AMD:
•5770
•5870 (some models need slight modding some don't)
•6850
•6870
•6950
•6970 (needs slight modding)
•7850
•7970 (Refer to Members List)


----------



## shadow water

i think most of those need slight modding but all of them will fit so i think the smaller the case is and still holds a full atx mobo and psu as well as a high end gpu is better


----------



## djogoku

Well, guess I'll know for sure soon enough being that I'll have the case, my Crosshair V, (I assume the V6 cooler if know one gives be a better idea to go with that matches my Black and red theme) and everything else ready to build by Friday or sooner. I already have the 5770 so I'll be able to check how that one fits though I know it's not as big as a 5870


----------



## shadow water

im getting a hyper 212 evo tomorrow so I could tell you how that works for me but that's not red and black so you would probably want to paint the top and it would look fine. But just look through the tower style coolers and see which ones get the best performance then see what's in your price range and cooler really isn't that big of a deal all you would need to do is buys some red and black fans and as for the top of the cooler take 200 grit sand paper scuff it up really good then tape off the sides so that no paint gets on the fins the just use a metal primer and a flat or statin paint and it will look really nice and match. And another thing to add to that. The best thing thlo do to keep the spray paint from getting on the heat pipes and fins is to put it in a paper lunch bag the tape off the fins around the top to keep any paint from getting on it at all.


----------



## djogoku

I was looking at that one too in the beginning. I see it's available for $22.99 (EVO version) and $29.99 (Plus version)


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> i think most of those need slight modding but all of them will fit so i think the smaller the case is and still holds a full atx mobo and psu as well as a high end gpu is better


Wait............what!? If you pack a large motherboard, a PSU, and a high end GPU into a small space that generates a lot of heat. That's one of the main reasons why I switched to a larger case. The scout didn't have good enough heat dissipation for my taste. Especially not for a crossfire setup like I have.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djogoku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> As a side note to that, the scout can't hold any of AMD's high end GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> So... what about these from the beginning of this thread?
> Latest intel is reporting that the following will fit:
> 
> AMD:
> •5770
> •5870 (some models need slight modding some don't)
> •6850
> •6870
> •6950
> •6970 (needs slight modding)
> •7850
> •7970 (Refer to Members List)
Click to expand...

I'm using this....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150617

....and it fits, with room to spare. 7.8"

My Sapphire 5770 fit with two 80mm fans zip tied to it


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I'm using this....
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150617
> ....and it fits, with room to spare. 7.8"


That's not high end. High end is 7950,7970,7990 only. The 7850 is mid range.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I'm using this....
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150617
> ....and it fits, with room to spare. 7.8"
> 
> 
> 
> That's not high end. High end is 7950,7970,7990 only. The 7850 is mid range.
Click to expand...

Yes, but it was on that list .I thought he'd like to know it fit.


----------



## djogoku

@ DireLeon2010 and Tman5293 and everyone else,
I truly appreciate all the info. The Scout case is already on the way so I'm going to make the best of it. And as far as my true reason for being here goes I've read that because the ram I'll be using is lower profiled than some of the other gaming ram (G Skill Sniper) I may NOT have issues with running a bigger cooler such as the Hyper 212 Plus or the V6 I originally was inquiring about







At most I was just looking for comfirmation that it would fit the case AND also not cover my dimm preventing memory removal when necessary. And if so, what would be a similiar (theme wise) yet more compatible solution for the setup?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djogoku*
> 
> @ DireLeon2010 and Tman5293 and everyone else,
> I truly appreciate all the info. The Scout case is already on the way so I'm going to make the best of it. And as far as my true reason for being here goes I've read that because the ram I'll be using is lower profiled than some of the other gaming ram (G Skill Sniper) I may NOT have issues with running a bigger cooler such as the Hyper 212 Plus or the V6 I originally was inquiring about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At most I was just looking for comfirmation that it would fit the case AND also not cover my dimm preventing memory removal when necessary. And if so, what would be a similiar (theme wise) yet more compatible solution for the setup?


The V8?









But seriously, at most, you might have trouble with the upper fan on the side of the case with some of the big coolers. People here have been installing some insane (IMHO) cooling towers in this case. There might be a forum in OCN for the cooler you're considering. You're bound to find someone who can help you figure out the DIMM issue.



That's a nice 'looking' board. Cool colors anyway. Totally forgot about DFI.


----------



## DireLeon2010

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## shadow water

well this was scary as ****...

but now its fine and looks nice


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> well this was scary as ****...
> 
> but now its fine and looks nice


Cool!!! Just what I needed to see. Which cooler is that exactly? I see it's a cooler master but the fans are throwing me off. I also see all the dimms are accessible. Is that the hyper 212 evo you said you were getting? Nice!!! Looks good on that UD3. I definitely was fighting within myself about getting that board. Gotta love that black design.

If that's the Hyper 212 EVO I may be able to fit the V6 in my case. But the EVO may look good as well.


----------



## shadow water

yes it is the evo and im sure the v6 would fit in the case the only thing you would need to worry about would be how tall youre ram is.
as you can see i have some of the tallest ram and my board just has just enough room to squeeze them in lol literally the one dim has a bit of pressure on the heat sink but no big deal


----------



## stratosrally

Those are Corsair fans on that CoolerMaster CPU cooler. They are just about the best looking fans on the market and their performance ain't bad either!


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> yes it is the evo and im sure the v6 would fit in the case the only thing you would need to worry about would be how tall youre ram is.
> as you can see i have some of the tallest ram and my board just has just enough room to squeeze them in lol literally the one dim has a bit of pressure on the heat sink but no big deal


This is my ram

I don't think they should cause any issues being that they seem to be low profiled un-like my 1066 PI with the tall heat spreader
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Those are Corsair fans on that CoolerMaster CPU cooler. They are just about the best looking fans on the market and their performance ain't bad either!


Agreed. Nice choice!


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Those are Corsair fans on that CoolerMaster CPU cooler. They are just about the best looking fans on the market and their performance ain't bad either!


yes i know im mixing companies but those fans look so good


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> yes i know im mixing companies but those fans look so good


Looks like I may have to go that route and just use red fans to get the look I'm going for.
One last question. I found a cooler that I think would really compliment my board, the case, my GPU, ram, Everything. Only problem is the deminsions. Not sure if it will fit. But if it does I think it will give me a unique look.



Dimension 157.3 x 113.8 x 163.3 mm (6.2 x 4.5 x 6.4 in)
Heat Sink Dimensions 156.4 x 84.2 x 151.7mm (6.2 x 3.3 x 6.0 in)

If I choose to get the cooler and it "doesn't" fit I'll have to change cases altogether.









Seems I may be leaving the club before I can officially be in it.


----------



## razorasadsid

Does anyone have the Asrock B75 Pro3 and know if the Gskill RipJawz + any good cooler work?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djogoku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> yes i know im mixing companies but those fans look so good
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I may have to go that route and just use red fans to get the look I'm going for.
> One last question. I found a cooler that I think would really compliment my board, the case, my GPU, ram, Everything. Only problem is the deminsions. Not sure if it will fit. But if it does I think it will give me a unique look.
> 
> 
> 
> Dimension 157.3 x 113.8 x 163.3 mm (6.2 x 4.5 x 6.4 in)
> Heat Sink Dimensions 156.4 x 84.2 x 151.7mm (6.2 x 3.3 x 6.0 in)
> 
> If I choose to get the cooler and it "doesn't" fit I'll have to change cases altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I may be leaving the club before I can officially be in it.
Click to expand...

Somebody gonna help this guy out? I don't know Adam from tower coolers. I went from stock straight to an H60, which is not overkill by the way. If you want to see your board and all the goodies inside, see if you can find someone on here to mod a window for you. I'd love one like the Scout IIs for mine. GPU cooling is more important in my case.


----------



## mmniac

This is my new build - Storm Scout II
Was worried about how to mount the Water 2.0 Extreme but it worked out pretty nicely I think.
Radiator mounted outside the case with fans on a push.
Not sure about the chrome but I wanted something to protect the radiator fins.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmniac*
> 
> This is my new build - Storm Scout II
> Was worried about how to mount the Water 2.0 Extreme but it worked out pretty nicely I think.
> Radiator mounted outside the case with fans on a push.
> Not sure about the chrome but I wanted something to protect the radiator fins.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good, but yeah, the chrome has to go... HINT....


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Somebody gonna help this guy out? I don't know Adam from tower coolers. I went from stock straight to an H60, which is not overkill by the way. If you want to see your board and all the goodies inside, see if you can find someone on here to mod a window for you. I'd love one like the Scout IIs for mine. GPU cooling is more important in my case.


It's a CoolerMaster X6 - and they show it mounted in a CM Storm Trooper on CM's site.

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6797

If you read the reviews on the Elite version (identical in most respects) on Newegg you'll see that it is problematic for fiitment on certain motherboards:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-103-105&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=1

Because the heatsink is angled it can have major issues clearing RAM sticks - go with very low-profile RAM to avoid this, such as the new Crucial Ballistix Sport:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148664

You *can* remove the fan & mount, reverse the fan direction, and reinstall it in pull mode behind the heatsink if the cooler hits your top GPU - many have had to do this according to the reviews I'm seeing.

You can also remove the decorative top plate (screwed on) if your side panel won't fit.

Google the review of the CM Elite X6 (because hardly anyone reviewed the non-Elite model) and you can find images showing how it blocks tall RAM heat-spreaders and even see images without the top-plate. (hint - "think"computers org)

BTW - it did *not* get a good score - not competitive at cooling, either. IMHO, I'd go with something else... too many variables to take into account. A shame, really - because it is a stylish and innovative looking cooler.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmniac*
> 
> This is my new build - Storm Scout II
> Was worried about how to mount the Water 2.0 Extreme but it worked out pretty nicely I think.
> Radiator mounted outside the case with fans on a push.
> Not sure about the chrome but I wanted something to protect the radiator fins.


Is there a reason the protective film is still on your window?


----------



## mmniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Is there a reason the protective film is still on your window?


I was still building at the time that pic was taken, didn't want to scratch the window.



Now that it is in it's new home, the plastic has been removed











I do have a question though. Xfx is very specific about saying I need two power leads from the PS to the 7970... but I am unhappy with the mess of wires that adds and would rather just have one lead with the 8 and 6 pin blocks both plugged in. Is this ok with the Seasonic X-750 or should I just leave it with the 2 leads the way it is?


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> It's a CoolerMaster X6 - and they show it mounted in a CM Storm Trooper on CM's site.
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6797
> If you read the reviews on the Elite version (identical in most respects) on Newegg you'll see that it is problematic for fiitment on certain motherboards:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-103-105&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=1
> Because the heatsink is angled it can have major issues clearing RAM sticks - go with very low-profile RAM to avoid this, such as the new Crucial Ballistix Sport:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148664
> You *can* remove the fan & mount, reverse the fan direction, and reinstall it in pull mode behind the heatsink if the cooler hits your top GPU - many have had to do this according to the reviews I'm seeing.
> You can also remove the decorative top plate (screwed on) if your side panel won't fit.
> Google the review of the CM Elite X6 (because hardly anyone reviewed the non-Elite model) and you can find images showing how it blocks tall RAM heat-spreaders and even see images without the top-plate. (hint - "think"computers org)
> BTW - it did *not* get a good score - not competitive at cooling, either. IMHO, I'd go with something else... too many variables to take into account. A shame, really - because it is a stylish and innovative looking cooler.


Wow now that was a review in it self.lol Thanks alot for the response and thanks DireLeon2010 for noticing that I was still in the dark








I wanted it for it's unique design and the fact that it's not available in the states. The Elite version is the one around here yet even it is too big for the case without modding. (Spoke with Cooler Master rep)
In the end so I can keep my case (Storm Scout) that hasn't arrived yet and so I can stick to my red and black color scheme I went with the Xigmatek Dark Knight SD1283 Night Hawk Edition or Dark Knight II for short. I'll be taking the reps and Shadow Waters idea for the Hyper 212

and applying it to the Dark Knight II (adding red fans)
Thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## stratosrally

I think that Xigmatek SD1283 with the ceramic matte black coating is a really sweet CPU cooler.

IMHO, you made a great choice - doesn't hurt that it looks mean as heck!


----------



## bts0uth

Hey guys just joined the site after lurking for years.
My current set up is:
AMD FX-8150 CPU
Corsair H60 cooling
Gigabyte 970a-UD3 motherboard
Corsair GS700 Power Supply
Sapphire AMD 6870 GPU
CM Elite 311 Case (Storm Scout will be here in two days)
--

I ordered a Storm Scout and it will be here Monday along with two extra 120mm fans that are rated high airflow.

I have never had a bottom mounted PSU style case and I am wondering why would I want to put the fan facing down like some people have suggested in this thread? Also I haven't had a top fan before either so I am wondering what the best option for airflow would be. My GPU runs hot so I would like to have the fans on the side panel, not sure if that will mess up the air flow though.

I plan on putting the H60 in push/pull setup but I am still not 100% sure whether intake or exhaust will perform better.

Also, are the stock fans good or should I replace them with better CFM fans?


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bts0uth*
> 
> I have never had a bottom mounted PSU style case and I am wondering why would I want to put the fan facing down like some people have suggested in this thread?


"It's better to have the PSU's intake fan pull in cooler outside air than to pull in the pre-warmed case air. PSU's operate more efficiently with cooler air. Also the case's internal air flow doesn't get disrupted."
- ko888
I think that best sums up that part of your question.







I won't answer the rest of the question being that I haven't received my case yet either and I can't give you a hands on answer. BUT I THINK the fans in the case are suppose to be good or better than regular standard fans. Their CFM is rated between 44 and 60 which isn't the best ever but still pretty good. Especially when noise level means something to you.









Oh and welcome to the club!


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> I think that Xigmatek SD1283 with the ceramic matte black coating is a really sweet CPU cooler.
> IMHO, you made a great choice - doesn't hurt that it looks mean as heck!


I was thinking the same thing.







When in doubt and in need of help that gets the job done and strikes fear into the hearts of many enemies, pull out that bat phone and call in the Dark Knight!


----------



## bts0uth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djogoku*
> 
> "It's better to have the PSU's intake fan pull in cooler outside air than to pull in the pre-warmed case air. PSU's operate more efficiently with cooler air. Also the case's internal air flow doesn't get disrupted."
> - ko888
> I think that best sums up that part of your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't answer the rest of the question being that I haven't received my case yet either and I can't give you a hands on answer. BUT I THINK the fans in the case are suppose to be good or better than regular standard fans. Their CFM is rated between 44 and 60 which isn't the best ever but still pretty good. Especially when noise level means something to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and welcome to the club!


Makes sense, I guess I just don't see what air is under the case for it to pull in. I guess the case has legs or something that puts it a little bit off the ground.

I want to set up an intake on my H60 but not sure exactly what fans would need to be changed to exhaust. If both H60 fans are coming in, 1 or 2 side fans are coming in, the psu is facing down, the top fan should be exhaust and what about the front fan?

Can't wait to get this set-up and take some pics! I think I am going to love this case!


----------



## shadow water

the case has 3/4inch feet on the bottem and gives the psu plenty of air when the case is on a flat surface like a wood or tile floor. but if you have a carpet do not put the psu fan facing down. the psu will choke from not getting air and die.
and for your fans have the
front intake
back in push pull intake
top exhaust
and side exhaust
this will make it so the h60 is cool and the air from that goes straight outside and the front fan cools your hhd's and the side fans pull the hot air off your gpu's


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bts0uth*
> 
> Makes sense, I guess I just don't see what air is under the case for it to pull in. I guess the case has legs or something that puts it a little bit off the ground.
> I want to set up an intake on my H60 but not sure exactly what fans would need to be changed to exhaust. If both H60 fans are coming in, 1 or 2 side fans are coming in, the psu is facing down, the top fan should be exhaust and what about the front fan?
> Can't wait to get this set-up and take some pics! I think I am going to love this case!


As long as you don't set the case on deep pile carpeting, setting up the PSU for bottom intake is no problem.There should be plenty of room to pull in air - and if your PSU isn't too long, you can install another fan next to it also as an intake from the bottom.

Your front fans should be set up as intake fans, and if you are also running side fans as intakes I'd set up the H60 as a push/pull rear exhaust. Corsair has stated in their forums that their radiators can be used in intake or exhaust configurations - there may be a degreee or 2 difference but for the purposes of airflow sometimes exhaust is better for the rest of your components.

If you end up with 2 front, 2 side, and 1 bottom intake - offsetting that with a rear and 2 top exhausts should work just fine. My H60 is installed in my Scout (original, not the new version) with push/pull rear exhaust and the CPU temps were never a problem, even with an overclock to 3.8GHz from the stock 2.66GHz and running Prime95 to stress it.

If you do have carpeting and need to set your PC on the floor - I recommend finding something solid to use as a platform under it. Mine sits on a nice piece of butcher block...

_edit_: I just hit post and saw that *shadow water* and I have the same basic opinion -


----------



## bts0uth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> the case has 3/4inch feet on the bottem and gives the psu plenty of air when the case is on a flat surface like a wood or tile floor. but if you have a carpet do not put the psu fan facing down. the psu will choke from not getting air and die.
> and for your fans have the
> front intake
> back in push pull intake
> top exhaust
> and side exhaust
> this will make it so the h60 is cool and the air from that goes straight outside and the front fan cools your hhd's and the side fans pull the hot air off your gpu's


Wow, thanks a lot for the very informative posts. Can't wait to get it and start building Monday. I will be back !


----------



## DireLeon2010




----------



## CodofMC

Cooler Master why do you have to make such nice things







I already upgraded to a HAF 912 Plus a while ago and now I'm in love with the Scout 2! It would be so much better for water cooling and it looks way more beastly than the 912 IMO. So many computer upgrades that I don't have the money for lol


----------



## Flameboy294

Hi I'm greatly considering buying the Scout 2, I have some questions, does it come with LED fans I keep seeing pictures with and without and im not sure if their modded or not. Hows the cooling performance and is it a quiet case? Thanks alot if anyone can give a quick answer







Fyi ill the build will be as follows;

CPU-Intel-S1155 Corei5 QuadCore 3570K 3.4GHz
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8GB Kit (2x4GB) 1600
PSU-ATX-High-end CoolerMaster GX-Lite ATX V2.3 700W 86%-Efficiency
Motherboard Intel s1155 Asus P8Z77-V-LX ATX Raid DDR3 GLan SATA3 USB3.0 CrossFire
Radeon HD7970 Vapor-X Sapphire 3GB
Case=?


----------



## Lareson

Yes, the Scout II has 1 red LED fan in the back. The original Scout came with 2 fans, a 120mm and a 140mm, but it seems like they're not including the 140mm anymore. The LEDs in the fan are controlled by a button on the case as well.

I can't say from experience as I have an original Scout, but the cases are pretty quiet, so I can't imagine why the new one wouldn't be.

If you're looking for additional fans for your case, here are the ones I picked up:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103060

I have 2 of these fans in the front of my case and I like them. Good airflow, silent, and the LEDs are not overly bright either.


----------



## mmniac

This case comes with one LED fan in the back top. The fan has a switch for the LEDs and a second extention to the light switch that other LEDs can be wired to. There is room for 2 120mm fans (or 1 140mm) inthe front panel, 2 120mm fans under the window, and 2 120mm fans out the top, and one more on the bottom in front of the PS.
I would say there is ample cooling options but with up to 8 fans (not including PS or CPU) I would not call it a "quiet" case.
It seems to be a quality case with nice space and decent quality throughout.


----------



## Centenial

The Scout II only comes with the rear fan because of input from users in this forum. Most original scout owners admitted to changing most of the included fans anyways, so that's why they decided to only include the 1 fan in the rear. As mmniac said, if you load this case to the max with fans its not going to be a "quiet" case. But when fully loaded out your probably looking for pretty good cooling and noise is to be expected.


----------



## Flameboy294

Ok thanks for the replies







ill take it into consideration of buying more fans


----------



## CodofMC

You should also remember that even if you do load it up with fans, the noise level depends on both the fans and the speeds you run them at. You could install as many fans as possible and just hook them all up to a fan controller to lower the speeds. It really depends on your preference. You can either go for performance, low noise, or a balance between the two.


----------



## Sassanou

Hello !

Just to show you my Scout II in progress


----------



## bev2112

I just received a Scout II for my new build and I'm also wondering about placement and how many fans to go with. I haven't decided on a motherboard yet, but I am going with an Intel Core i7-3770K. I doubt I will ever get into overclocking, but I do plan to install an aftermarket CPU cooler. I have an EVGA GeForce GTX 660Ti in my current rig that will go into the new one.

I've only built one system before and the case had fans already so any suggestions would be very appreciated


----------



## Lareson

With my Scout 1, I did a front to back airflow, with 2 fans in the front blowing air in, with a fan on the bottom of the side panel and my H50 on the back 120mm spot blowing out. I also had a fan on the top of the case and on the top side panel, both were blowing in, if I remembered correctly. This was before my motherboard upgrade and I had to take out a few things, but when it was in this setup, it seemed like dust was kept to a minimum. with the main airflow coming in from the front using the dust filters on the case and no stagnate air inside. Even though I have more fans blowing in the case than blowing out, my higher flow ones were on the front, but the other 2 were low-flow to help push things along. Whatever was going on inside of the case, it worked for me during the time I had it set up that way. Cleaning it out became a monthly thing instead of weekly like it was before.

I currently don't have my side panel on right now, cause I'm waiting for my own case upgrade and I forgot to re-wire one of the fans for the side panel, but maybe that'll help decide what you want to setup your fans for. Basically make sure you have a somewhat equal amount of air going in and out.

If you're also not planning on overclocking, save yourself $20 and just get the non K version. Maybe use that towards a new CPU cooler? All the K means is that it's unlocked, and that extra $20 from the regular i7-3770 is it just has the ability to overclock, no performance difference. Make sure you select a motherboard that'll work for you as well, ie: has enough SATA ports, USB, FireWire, built-in WiFi, etc.

Also I'm planning on posting pics here soon of what the condition of my case is currently in. That Maximus V Formula really screwed a few things up for me.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> The Scout II only comes with the rear fan because of input from users in this forum. Most original scout owners admitted to changing most of the included fans anyways, so that's why they decided to only include the 1 fan in the rear. As mmniac said, if you load this case to the max with fans its not going to be a "quiet" case. But when fully loaded out your probably looking for pretty good cooling and noise is to be expected.


This. Totally. My original fans are in a box somewhere....forgotten until this post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Just to show you my Scout II in progress


Wow







Amazing!









Are you gonna paint that, or leave it all shiny?


----------



## DireLeon2010




----------



## vred

thats my new scout ii


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello !
> Just to show you my Scout II in progress


Wow! i likes that!







If i ever go to the water side of cooling I may have to give you a call


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djogoku*
> 
> I ordered one of these cases (Storm Scout) Friday to match up with my G.Skill Sniper Black & Red ram and Crosshair V which is also on the way. My question is would the CM V6 (red led fan) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103088 be a good solution for cooling or would I be better off getting something else? I know it should look good but looks aren't everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at $17.99 I figured I should atleast think about it


Welcome and I can't wait to see pics, and I'm glad everyone helped you out!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmniac*
> 
> This is my new build - Storm Scout II
> Was worried about how to mount the Water 2.0 Extreme but it worked out pretty nicely I think.
> Radiator mounted outside the case with fans on a push.
> Not sure about the chrome but I wanted something to protect the radiator fins.


Nice, I thought that most of the AIO rads would fit there with out modding









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bts0uth*
> 
> Hey guys just joined the site after lurking for years.
> My current set up is:
> AMD FX-8150 CPU
> Corsair H60 cooling
> Gigabyte 970a-UD3 motherboard
> Corsair GS700 Power Supply
> Sapphire AMD 6870 GPU
> CM Elite 311 Case (Storm Scout will be here in two days)
> --
> 
> I ordered a Storm Scout and it will be here Monday along with two extra 120mm fans that are rated high airflow.
> 
> I have never had a bottom mounted PSU style case and I am wondering why would I want to put the fan facing down like some people have suggested in this thread? Also I haven't had a top fan before either so I am wondering what the best option for airflow would be. My GPU runs hot so I would like to have the fans on the side panel, not sure if that will mess up the air flow though.
> 
> I plan on putting the H60 in push/pull setup but I am still not 100% sure whether intake or exhaust will perform better.
> 
> Also, are the stock fans good or should I replace them with better CFM fans?


Welcome, as for PSU's it really doesn't matter. I just mount mine what every way looks better, damn side stickers being upside down drives me nuts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Just to show you my Scout II in progress










Welcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vred*
> 
> thats my new scout ii


Welcome! That fan controller looks good in there. You might want to try and clean up some of the cables a little.

Attention New Member!

Please remember to fill out the form on the OP to be added to the Members List


----------



## bts0uth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> As long as you don't set the case on deep pile carpeting, setting up the PSU for bottom intake is no problem.There should be plenty of room to pull in air - and if your PSU isn't too long, you can install another fan next to it also as an intake from the bottom.
> Your front fans should be set up as intake fans, and if you are also running side fans as intakes I'd set up the H60 as a push/pull rear exhaust. Corsair has stated in their forums that their radiators can be used in intake or exhaust configurations - there may be a degreee or 2 difference but for the purposes of airflow sometimes exhaust is better for the rest of your components.
> If you end up with 2 front, 2 side, and 1 bottom intake - offsetting that with a rear and 2 top exhausts should work just fine. My H60 is installed in my Scout (original, not the new version) with push/pull rear exhaust and the CPU temps were never a problem, even with an overclock to 3.8GHz from the stock 2.66GHz and running Prime95 to stress it.
> If you do have carpeting and need to set your PC on the floor - I recommend finding something solid to use as a platform under it. Mine sits on a nice piece of butcher block...
> _edit_: I just hit post and saw that *shadow water* and I have the same basic opinion -


Got everything built but still need to clean up my cables and stuff before posting some pics. (I will do this at work, tomorrow.)

The main thing is, I went with exhaust to start and it is doing so much better then my old CM Elite case. Idle my temps are ~20c (before 30c), and after 25 passes of Intel Burn Test it never got above 55c while overclocked to 4.5GHz. Before, even on stock I would hit 65c after 6 passes of IBT.

I left my H60 connected to the CPU during the transfer of cases so it wasn't a bad install or anything. This case and the extra fans made my temps drop so much I am still in shock. I thought I would be in love, I didn't know i would be obsessed with it lol.

Not even gonna try Intake. More then pleased with my current results.


----------



## Lareson

So here's a pic of what this looks like now. If you can tell, there's a molex plug to the left of the fan cable just above the PSU that I cannot plug in because the PSU is in the way. I tried every which way to see if there's a way to plug it in, but no luck. I also have that great silver motherboard power cable going up and over the GPU cause I can't fit the sleeved extender in the top cable management hole and it won't fit underneath the GPU.This isn't the one that came with this PSU, but I have no idea where I stuck the original one. I think that one at least would fit behind the GPU.



This is how I had it before I did the CPU and mobo upgrade.



I'm still planning on getting the HAF XB. I just got my Christmas bonus so I know that's going to go toward it. I'm just waiting for a tuition payment to go through to make sure I have enough to pay for it. I do also get my Christmas money this weekend too from my Grandparents, so I'm planning on ordering my water cooling parts as well.


----------



## bev2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> With my Scout 1, I did a front to back airflow, with 2 fans in the front blowing air in, with a fan on the bottom of the side panel and my H50 on the back 120mm spot blowing out. I also had a fan on the top of the case and on the top side panel, both were blowing in, if I remembered correctly.
> 
> If you're also not planning on overclocking, save yourself $20 and just get the non K version. Maybe use that towards a new CPU cooler? All the K means is that it's unlocked, and that extra $20 from the regular i7-3770 is it just has the ability to overclock, no performance difference.
> 
> Make sure you select a motherboard that'll work for you as well, ie: has enough SATA ports, USB, FireWire, built-in WiFi, etc.
> .


Thanks for the reply. I'm thinking of keeping it simple and putting two 120mm in the front, and two 120mm in the top.

While I'm not planning on overclocking, I like to keep my options open. What's 20 more bucks, huh? LOL

I would welcome any recommendations for a motherboard to go with the Intel i7-3770. Other than USB 3.0 I'm not sure what features I should be looking for.


----------



## Lareson

Do you have any brand preferences, or don't really care? I'll just list a few and see which ones you like.

There are $200 or below

ASRock Z77 Extreme6 LGA 1155 Intel Z77
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157295

ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131819

MSI Z77A-GD65 LGA 1155 Intel Z77
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130643

ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131830

or if you wanted to spend a bit more:

ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131821

ASRock Z77 OC Formula LGA 1155 Intel Z77
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157328

Any of these will work for you, various port configurations, different looks and will work well for inside the Scout. Pretty much it's up to you right now.


----------



## johnadams

I've had my Storm Scout for my lan rig since it came out, and I'm doing a rebuild.

I've already aquired my 3770k. I think I'm going with the MSI MPOWER Z77. I'm also getting a H80.

I searched and found out that the H80 fits and doesn't really block the top 140mm fan. I am curious if I can use the top side panel fan, or if the radiator will block it. I'm mounting the rad and both fans inside the case in place of the rear exhaust fan. I would do some measurements, but I'm in Germany and far away from my computer for a couple of weeks still.

Thanks guys!


----------



## jezzer

Hmmm will an ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 fit in this case?

It is said to be 11.8" or 29.9cm

I know larger cards fit then advertised but not sure if this will fit


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Hmmm will an ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 fit in this case?
> It is said to be 11.8" or 29.9cm
> I know larger cards fit then advertised but not sure if this will fit


Not without modding. And I'm not totally sure you would be able to have fans on the side panel either as the pcb on the card is extra wide (over an inch, correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Hmmm will an ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 fit in this case?
> It is said to be 11.8" or 29.9cm
> I know larger cards fit then advertised but not sure if this will fit


It would easily fit in the Storm Scout 2 simply by removing the upper HDD cage panel.

I'm going to be using the new Storm Scout 2 in my new build this January/February which I'll list below.

Case: CM Storm Scout II
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119263

MB: ASRock Z77 Extreme6
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157295

CPU: i7 3770k
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i + replacing fans with SP120 HP
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501
+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027

RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw Series 16GB 4x4gb
2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314

PSU: Corsair AX750
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139016

Replacing or filling all the case fan slots with ENERMAX UCTVD12A 120mm Fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214034

Things going from my current rig into the new one:
Intel 330 Series 120gb SSD
Sapphire HD5850

Things I plan on getting but are not on my shopping list for January is:

Avermedia Live Gamer HD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815100100

2x WD Black 2TB HDDs
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136792

Geforce GTX 670
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130843


----------



## jezzer

Yep i need a new case, tried to fit the monster card but in no way it is going to fit lol

So cool to find out there is a scout II at the moment with removable hdd rack







Im still in love with this case, from all cases i had, from cheap ones to full alu custom self made cases i like this on the most.

TBH i really do not like there is only 1 fan included, i at least expected the 140 front fan would be included.

I guess the stealth button now only works for the rear exhaust fan?


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Yep i need a new case, tried to fit the monster card but in no way it is going to fit lol
> So cool to find out there is a scout II at the moment with removable hdd rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im still in love with this case, from all cases i had, from cheap ones to full alu custom self made cases i like this on the most.
> TBH i really do not like there is only 1 fan included, i at least expected the 140 front fan would be included.
> I guess the stealth button now only works for the rear exhaust fan?


Monster card? Which one? The 670 that's in my sig rig fits perfectly fine in my Scout 1.

All Scout II's top HDD rack is removable. Fan decision was made because we (on this forum) made the decision, from what I understood. When I went from the stock 140mm to new 2x120mm fans, noticed a lot more crap getting sucked into the front filters so the stock fan hardly did anything at all except being a LED breeze blower. I haven't seen it for myself, but I believe there's a 2nd plug for the stealth button still on the Scout II.


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Monster card? Which one? The 670 that's in my sig rig fits perfectly fine in my Scout 1.
> All Scout II's top HDD rack is removable. Fan decision was made because we (on this forum) made the decision, from what I understood. When I went from the stock 140mm to new 2x120mm fans, noticed a lot more crap getting sucked into the front filters so the stock fan hardly did anything at all except being a LED breeze blower. I haven't seen it for myself, but I believe there's a 2nd plug for the stealth button still on the Scout II.


Hes talking about that new monster sized Asus GTX 680.


----------



## Lareson

Ah see that now back a few posts. ASUS and their oversized cards...

On the side panel, you should have plenty of clearance between the fans and GPU. Because they moved the fans down to the bottom of the panel, from what I've seen, should be enough room to fit fans on the side panel there and that GPU. Never had any issues myself as my old 6950 had copper pipes that stuck out past the side of the PCB and I could fit fans on the side there just fine.


----------



## Centenial

I think even in the Scout 2 its going to be awfully close to the fans on the side panel. Maybe not though.


----------



## QuietlyLinux

Has anyone done a front radiator mod on the front of this case?
I think it has a about 60mm of room so you might be able to fit
on if you mod the front to fit tubes.


----------



## jezzer

Yes the asus card, its freaking big. Just got it today.

I now still have 2 x msi gtx 560 ti's in the case and when i put those two together the asus card is still bigger lol ..

I think the sidepanel wont be a problem in the scout 2, i hope so. It's the only case i really like


----------



## DireLeon2010

Overclock's Community Choice Awards

What is this? Evidently I've won something. Is this 'on the level'?


----------



## bts0uth

Nothing to special yet but I'm certainly satisfied with how it runs and all my temperatures! Just ordered an ASUS Blu Ray Burner drive that will arrive next week. It will go in between my fan controller and the optical drive. I had two blue fans on the side but decided I liked the look of different colors. Plus the other blue fan was very bright.

Oh and the fan controller made it nearly impossible to hide my wires.












Idle CPU temps are 21-26c and after 20 minutes of Prime95 it tops out at 55c. With my previous case and air heatsink, it would go over 70c easily. Thanks everyone for your input and help. This forum is great!

Motherboard: Gigabyte 970A-UD3
CPU: AMD FX-8150 O/C to 4.5GHz
Cooling: Corsair H60 Liqud Cooling
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaw DDR3-1600
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB
PSU: Corsair GS700
Fan Controller; NZXT Sentry 2
Case: Corsair Storm Scout


----------



## shadow water

Gonna be getting mostly computer parts and clothes for Christmas so you guys should see a nice big upgrade from me including a flush front 4more sp120 fans and hopefully sleeving


----------



## Eagle1995

what card is this?


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1995*
> 
> what card is this?


Are you referring to my card?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Overclock's Community Choice Awards
> 
> What is this? Evidently I've won something. Is this 'on the level'?


Lucky you, yes it's on the level







What did you get?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Cool! Just sent reply with shipping info. I don't know what I've won yet


----------



## djogoku

Whatever it is, congratulations! You deserve it


----------



## jezzer

Grats with what ever u won









I won a little too, getting a scout II delivered in a few hours. Hope everything will fit


----------



## shadow water

If I may ask, I would like everyone to take a moment to think about the innocent children killed yesterday
And that all of them will never experience all of the joys in life that all of us have had and will continue to.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Trying NOT to think about it. I'm depressed enough as it is.


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Grats with what ever u won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won a little too, getting a scout II delivered in a few hours. Hope everything will fit


Lucky, wish I won a Scout II. I still am having to purchase mine in January.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Lucky, wish I won a Scout II. I still am having to purchase mine in January.


Yea well i only won it because i bought it lol









But the courier is late for 3hours now grrr


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Grats with what ever u won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won a little too, getting a scout II delivered in a few hours. Hope everything will fit
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky, wish I won a Scout II. I still am having to purchase mine in January.
Click to expand...

Wait....did I win a Scout II? Are the winners/prizes listed somewhere? I haven't gotten a response to my response yet


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Wait....did I win a Scout II? Are the winners/prizes listed somewhere? I haven't gotten a response to my response yet


Sorry i did not really win it. I just bought it and read u won something so i said i won a little too but not for real, just won clearance with my gf to order it lol..

But after 5 hours waiting for the courier i got it.. And the card fits yay.


----------



## jezzer

Okay wanted to use one of my 560 ti's as a physics card but that's too tight.
Nothing to do with the case tho.
Will see if my main card can keep itself cool enough otherwise no dedicated physics card anymore.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Well,i have a scout II coming from Coolermaster to mod......Will be nice to have a LAN box again.
Its going to be,as Americans say,a doozy.


----------



## angry scout

WOW! its been so long time that i've been here


----------



## djogoku

I see that based on the way their wired, you don't connect the case fans to the mobo if you're planning to control the leds with the button on your Scout. My question is should I leave the fans the way they are, or should I find away to connect them to the mobo?


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Okay wanted to use one of my 560 ti's as a physics card but that's too tight.
> Nothing to do with the case tho.
> Will see if my main card can keep itself cool enough otherwise no dedicated physics card anymore.


Nice look!


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djogoku*
> 
> I see that based on the way their wired, you don't connect the case fans to the mobo if you're planning to control the leds with the button on your Scout. My question is should I leave the fans the way they are, or should I find away to connect them to the mobo?


U can only connect two fans to the case's stealth button.
There is one fan included. The fan has two connectors, 1 3pin to connect to power and 1 to connect to the led controller.
U can connect 1 extra fan to the controller, there is a spare 2pin connector for that but it needs to be a fan that has, just like the included one, a 3pin and a 2pin wire.

I don't think the 3pin con of the included fan fits on the mobo, not sure but i guess the plastic does not fit the fan connector brackets on the mobo.

For myself i have 0 fans connected to my mobo (except cpu), the 2 upper fans in the top on a fancontroller, the 2 fans on the radiator are both plugged in the cpu fan

And the sidepanal fans are on full power molex, they dont make a sound.

The included fan i placed in the front, its also on molex now and the only fan that's connected to the stealth button.

PS and thanks


----------



## djalex

My new CM Scout 2 case with LED flex segment WW, LED3528 3/1, 4




5mm.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Well,i have a scout II coming from Coolermaster to mod......Will be nice to have a LAN box again.
> Its going to be,as Americans say,a doozy.


Welcome back to the club B, make sure we get lots of updates on the build









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angry scout*
> 
> WOW! its been so long time that i've been here


Good to see you again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djalex*
> 
> My new CM Scout 2 case with LED flex segment WW, LED3528 3/1, 4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm.


That is a different cooler, what is it?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djalex*
> 
> My new CM Scout 2 case with LED flex segment WW, LED3528 3/1, 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm.






You need a night light







You need a night light







You need a night light









Nice.


----------



## Chase23

Hi there guys, as you can see i'm new to the forum, and i'v been browsing looking for some advice on how to mod my scout 1 so I can fit a asus 6950 hd direct cu ii (http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/EAH6950_DCII2DI4S2GD5/). I don't have the card yet, i want to see what has to be done before I buy the card. So if you can maybe point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.


----------



## DireLeon2010

HappyEndOfTheWorldDay!!!


----------



## jezzer

I've been hiding in my scout II case all day with some Doritos® but nothing been happening so far


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase23*
> 
> Hi there guys, as you can see i'm new to the forum, and i'v been browsing looking for some advice on how to mod my scout 1 so I can fit a asus 6950 hd direct cu ii (http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/EAH6950_DCII2DI4S2GD5/). I don't have the card yet, i want to see what has to be done before I buy the card. So if you can maybe point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.


that would involve removing the hhd cage if you put it in a lower pci-e slot but if you put it in the top pc-e slot you will need to remove the hhd cage and cut about an inch out of the bottom of the 5.25 inch bays. im pretty sure they is a pic somewhere on this thread but idk how long ago that was. if i find it ill link it.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I've been hiding in my scout II case all day with some Doritos® but nothing been happening so far


No Doritos in my shelter....nope, none at all. (Checks to see guns are loaded)


----------



## vvulfmann

Hey guys, just posting a pic of my build! Here's the specs:

- Graphics - Dual (CrossfireX) XFX HD 7870 Core Edition 1000MHz 2GB DDR5 2XmDP HDMI Dual DVI PCI-E Graphics Card FX787ACNFC
- CPU - AMD FX 8350 Black Edition 8-Core Processor overclocked to 4.5GHz (stable)
- CPU Cooler - Antec H2O 920 closed-loop liquid cooler.
- Thermal Paste - Arctic Silver 5 Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound Paste 3.5g
- Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
- Memory - Corsair 16 GB (4 X 4 GB) Vengeance Red Low Profile PC3-15000 1866MHz 240-pin Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM running at 1333MHz
- Hard Drives - 1x OCZ Vector VTR1-25SAT3-128G 128GB Internal Solid State Drive, 2x Caviar Green 1TB, 1x Caviar 500GB
- Case - Cooler Master Storm Scout Gaming Mid Tower Computer Case with Carrying Handles (SGC-2000-KKN1-GP)
- Case Fan Controller - NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller with Five 30 Watts Channels (Black)
- Case Fans: 1x NB BlackSilentPro 120mm, 2x Phanteks 140mm White Fans, 1x Phanteks 120mm White Fan, 2x Cooler Master Sickleflow Red LED
- Power Supply Unit - Corsair Enthusiast TX V2 Series 850-Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certified High Performance Modular Power Supply CP-9020004-NA
- TP-Link TL-WN951N 300Mbps Wireless N PCI Adapter by TP-Link

Here's my CPU-Z and 3DMark11 results:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2624522
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5312486

Pretty happy with it where it is right now, though I might spray paint some of the internal components in the future to give it a little more custom look.


----------



## Chase23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> that would involve removing the hhd cage if you put it in a lower pci-e slot but if you put it in the top pc-e slot you will need to remove the hhd cage and cut about an inch out of the bottom of the 5.25 inch bays. im pretty sure they is a pic somewhere on this thread but idk how long ago that was. if i find it ill link it.


Yeah I sort of guesstimated what i should do, i'm a bit afraid to do it, i'm somewhat of a noob with a dremel tool.


----------



## Lareson

Figured I'd ask this here since I know some of us has watercooled a computer on here, but does the res location matter in a case? In my HAF XB, I'm putting it in the bottom half as that's where there's room. Just didn't know if it had to be in line with something or not.

I'm actually really excited to get this thing rolling! I literally have everything now for it, I'm just waiting for my tubing to arrive. Should arrive whenever now as it's in my local USPS sorting facility and from what I've read, mail should be delivered on Monday, so hopefully it should arrive before I leave for the 24th and 25th.


----------



## shadow water

I've never messed with liquid cooling, but I do know a lot about hydraulic systems whish is pretty much the same thing just different use, and I know that the res has to be about the pump if not attached to it but another thing you have to think about is that if the pump is at the bottom of the case then it will be doing a lot more work then if it was at the top because of the liquid weight and that it will take more energy to move the water up but at the same time if its at the bottom then gravity will be helping the liquid back down so pretty much as long as you have a pretty strong pump then either way would work fine as far as I could see


----------



## vvulfmann

Nice you should post some pics when you get it installed


----------



## vvulfmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Figured I'd ask this here since I know some of us has watercooled a computer on here, but does the res location matter in a case? In my HAF XB, I'm putting it in the bottom half as that's where there's room. Just didn't know if it had to be in line with something or not.
> I'm actually really excited to get this thing rolling! I literally have everything now for it, I'm just waiting for my tubing to arrive. Should arrive whenever now as it's in my local USPS sorting facility and from what I've read, mail should be delivered on Monday, so hopefully it should arrive before I leave for the 24th and 25th.


For closed loop systems at least, you want to try to get the air bubbles stuck in the top of the radiator so they don't travel the through the pump regularly. They recommend holding the pump below the radiator and shaking it a little bit to move the air out.

When I first turned my 920 on, it sounded really bad, but after a minute the air bubbles had moved to the top of the rad and now it's almost silent.


----------



## FPSViking

This club lacks pictures of CM Storm Scout 2 builds. I demand pics! I'm gonna be flooding here with Scout 2 Pics of my own in Late January/February but I want to look at more pretty setups.


----------



## Lareson

I actually have a thread going on it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302307/build-log-cooler-master-haf-xb-red-gamer-mk2-5-wc-project/0_30

I have some pics in here, will be posting more once I get my tubing in, hopefully tomorrow.

I mean, the pump is at the bottom of the system anyway so I don't think I'll have an issue with air getting in it.


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> U can only connect two fans to the case's stealth button.
> There is one fan included. The fan has two connectors, 1 3pin to connect to power and 1 to connect to the led controller.
> U can connect 1 extra fan to the controller, there is a spare 2pin connector for that but it needs to be a fan that has, just like the included one, a 3pin and a 2pin wire.
> I don't think the 3pin con of the included fan fits on the mobo, not sure but i guess the plastic does not fit the fan connector brackets on the mobo.
> For myself i have 0 fans connected to my mobo (except cpu), the 2 upper fans in the top on a fancontroller, the 2 fans on the radiator are both plugged in the cpu fan
> And the sidepanal fans are on full power molex, they dont make a sound.
> The included fan i placed in the front, its also on molex now and the only fan that's connected to the stealth button.
> PS and thanks


Thanks for the info
















I ended up adding the Dark Knight white led fan to the glass side window in the bottom position. That fan is controlled by my mobo. The others are running thru my cases controller. I'll post pics as soon as I add my 7870


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> U can only connect two fans to the case's stealth button.
> There is one fan included. The fan has two connectors, 1 3pin to connect to power and 1 to connect to the led controller.
> U can connect 1 extra fan to the controller, there is a spare 2pin connector for that but it needs to be a fan that has, just like the included one, a 3pin and a 2pin wire.
> I don't think the 3pin con of the included fan fits on the mobo, not sure but i guess the plastic does not fit the fan connector brackets on the mobo.
> For myself i have 0 fans connected to my mobo (except cpu), the 2 upper fans in the top on a fancontroller, the 2 fans on the radiator are both plugged in the cpu fan
> And the sidepanal fans are on full power molex, they dont make a sound.
> The included fan i placed in the front, its also on molex now and the only fan that's connected to the stealth button.
> PS and thanks


Thanks for the info
















I ended up adding the Dark Knight white led fan to the glass side window in the bottom position. That fan is controlled by my mobo. The others are running thru my cases controller. I'll post pics as soon as I add my 7870


----------



## Centenial

Have any of you ever had the power button break on your Scout? I think mine kicked the bucket today. I think the spring that would keep the button out snapped.... Any ideas on a fix?


----------



## shadow water

Take out your reset button and put it where the power is and just super glue the reset button in place.


----------



## Centenial

Does anyone know if this actually includes the power and reset switch as well?

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/storm-scout-i-o-panel-oem-package/


----------



## shadow water

Looks like it


----------



## shadow water

Just finished my hdd mod and wiring it up


----------



## Centenial

Looks can be deceiving. Because it just almost sounds to good to be true when just the cables and switches for power, reset, and led's are like $7+ and to get all of those plus the usb, e-sata, and all the plastic for it for $5.99.... Because I really only need it for the power switch.


----------



## shadow water

If you're worried this is fake then I'm sure you can just find a computer power switch hell I have one in my closet I use on my test bench that I ripped from an old computer that's the same size so I'm sure if you do some searching you can find one


----------



## Centenial

Because I picked up a replacement kit similar to this one, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811993022 and the wires are to short to reach the pins on my mobo for the front panel. I just figured if the whole I/O panel from cm had everything in it that it should at least be able to reach.


----------



## shadow water

ahh okay well i dont think cm would include a pic of all the switch ends without including the switches


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello !
> Just to show you my Scout II in progress


This is major sickness troops! The General approves. Semper Fi!


----------



## shadow water

working on it the sleeving should be coming tomorrow and i should hopefully be able to get the matte plexi by next week then afterthat the only things ill need is a better gpu and ssd


----------



## Kaneda13

woohoo, i got a stable 4GHz on my system this morning:





Geekbench 64:


----------



## shadow water

6 hours of sleeving but i think it looks good what about you guys?
sorry for the bad pics after im done sleeving the rest of the cables ill take some time and take some nice pics


----------



## Xyrate

Looks nice dude!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Hey guys







sorry for the long leave of absence! I've had a pretty hectic life since my last post, but i'm back, and whats more i have a Scout II coming a week this thursday







my original scout is in bad need of some work and i'll be able to do that with my hardware inside another case









That actually brings me to a question, would anyone be willing to make me a new window for the original scout? mine is scratched to hell and has a crack in it, i hate myself for letting that happen to it, but y'know, crap happens xD ofcourse i'd be willing to pay aslong as the price is fair, thanks for reading, that is all for now


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the long leave of absence! I've had a pretty hectic life since my last post, but i'm back, and whats more i have a Scout II coming a week this thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my original scout is in bad need of some work and i'll be able to do that with my hardware inside another case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually brings me to a question, would anyone be willing to make me a new window for the original scout? mine is scratched to hell and has a crack in it, i hate myself for letting that happen to it, but y'know, crap happens xD ofcourse i'd be willing to pay aslong as the price is fair, thanks for reading, that is all for now


let me look around, i may still have a solid window from my scout, if so you can have it on the cheap-cheap.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> let me look around, i may still have a solid window from my scout, if so you can have it on the cheap-cheap.


Thankings you Kanada







i still want to use my original scout for something, i have a few ideas


----------



## footballcoach

I have a Scout1 and am looking at building my new system in the Scout 2. My wife got me a 7970 for Christmas and it's definitely too big to fit the Scout1. The GPU is 11.6" long. I see the Scout2 will accomodate 11.3" long without removing the drive cage. Has anyone modified their Scout2 drive cage to fit a 7970 by chance? I'm wondering if that 0.3" clearance is achievable by somehow modding the cage. Thanks!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *footballcoach*
> 
> I have a Scout1 and am looking at building my new system in the Scout 2. My wife got me a 7970 for Christmas and it's definitely too big to fit the Scout1. The GPU is 11.6" long. I see the Scout2 will accomodate 11.3" long without removing the drive cage. Has anyone modified their Scout2 drive cage to fit a 7970 by chance? I'm wondering if that 0.3" clearance is achievable by somehow modding the cage. Thanks!


Just to clear something up for you









"Support for current high-end hardware is greatly increased by a removable HDD cage that supports VGAs like the NVIDIA GTX 690 and AMD HD 7990, making the Scout 2 better prepared for all conditions."

That is a quote from the description for the Scout II, so in other words you don't need to mod anything, just take the top section of the cage out


----------



## footballcoach

Sorry for not being more clear. I was going to edit, but you were too quick.







If I wanted to keep that cage and maybe use the slots above and below it I was just curious if anyone had tried possibly cutting a "window" in the drive cage to accomodate the tip of the GPU thereby possibly preserving one or more of the bays. I suppose it would depend on the size of the mobo as to where it met the cage.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *footballcoach*
> 
> Sorry for not being more clear. I was going to edit, but you were too quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted to keep that cage and maybe use the slots above and below it I was just curious if anyone had tried possibly cutting a "window" in the drive cage to accomodate the tip of the GPU thereby possibly preserving one or more of the bays. I suppose it would depend on the size of the mobo as to where it met the cage.


From what the specs say and also from what i've seen of the scout 2 so far, the HDD cage splits in two, so you can take the top half of the cage off and still have the other half for your drives, that's why one of the bigger selling points for the new scout are that it can fit the modern larger high end video cards


----------



## shadow water

hey cmssc members I've almost finally finished sleeving all the cables im my rig and took the time to take some good pictures just for you guys








and that brings me to the next thing. i would like help out fellow scout owners by offering free cable management the whole month of *January* to anyone who is in in the Charlotte NC area anytime during the month. I will also be doing cheap paricord sleeving as you guys can see im very good at it and would like to use my skill to help out as many scouts i can!!!

but here are the pictures of my rig i hope you guys enjoy


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> hey cmssc members I've almost finally finished sleeving all the cables im my rig and took the time to take some good pictures just for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that brings me to the next thing. i would like help out fellow scout owners by offering free cable management the whole month of *January* to anyone who is in in the Charlotte NC area anytime during the month. I will also be doing cheap paricord sleeving as you guys can see im very good at it and would like to use my skill to help out as many scouts i can!!!
> but here are the pictures of my rig i hope you guys enjoy


Very VERY nice!!!







I need to sleeve my wires







My rig is coming along but getting those wires covered will be a nice touch. Good job!


----------



## GoodInk

*HAPPY NEW YEAR CMSSC!!!!!!!!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvulfmann*
> 
> Hey guys, just posting a pic of my build! Here's the specs:
> 
> - Graphics - Dual (CrossfireX) XFX HD 7870 Core Edition 1000MHz 2GB DDR5 2XmDP HDMI Dual DVI PCI-E Graphics Card FX787ACNFC
> - CPU - AMD FX 8350 Black Edition 8-Core Processor overclocked to 4.5GHz (stable)
> - CPU Cooler - Antec H2O 920 closed-loop liquid cooler.
> - Thermal Paste - Arctic Silver 5 Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound Paste 3.5g
> - Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
> - Memory - Corsair 16 GB (4 X 4 GB) Vengeance Red Low Profile PC3-15000 1866MHz 240-pin Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM running at 1333MHz
> - Hard Drives - 1x OCZ Vector VTR1-25SAT3-128G 128GB Internal Solid State Drive, 2x Caviar Green 1TB, 1x Caviar 500GB
> - Case - Cooler Master Storm Scout Gaming Mid Tower Computer Case with Carrying Handles (SGC-2000-KKN1-GP)
> - Case Fan Controller - NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller with Five 30 Watts Channels (Black)
> - Case Fans: 1x NB BlackSilentPro 120mm, 2x Phanteks 140mm White Fans, 1x Phanteks 120mm White Fan, 2x Cooler Master Sickleflow Red LED
> - Power Supply Unit - Corsair Enthusiast TX V2 Series 850-Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certified High Performance Modular Power Supply CP-9020004-NA
> - TP-Link TL-WN951N 300Mbps Wireless N PCI Adapter by TP-Link
> 
> Here's my CPU-Z and 3DMark11 results:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2624522
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5312486
> 
> Pretty happy with it where it is right now, though I might spray paint some of the internal components in the future to give it a little more custom look.


Welcome to the CMSSC! Please remember to fill out the forum on the OP to get added to the Member's List









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> This club lacks pictures of CM Storm Scout 2 builds. I demand pics! I'm gonna be flooding here with Scout 2 Pics of my own in Late January/February but I want to look at more pretty setups.


I can't wait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> I've never messed with liquid cooling, but I do know a lot about hydraulic systems whish is pretty much the same thing just different use, and I know that the res has to be about the pump if not attached to it but another thing you have to think about is that if the pump is at the bottom of the case then it will be doing a lot more work then if it was at the top because of the liquid weight and that it will take more energy to move the water up but at the same time if its at the bottom then gravity will be helping the liquid back down so pretty much as long as you have a pretty strong pump then either way would work fine as far as I could see


The only thing with loop order is make sure the res is before the pump. It helps to have the res above the pump to feed it liquid when filling the loop, but it doesn't have to be. You'll probably have to tip the case when filling if it isn't.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> hey cmssc members I've almost finally finished sleeving all the cables im my rig and took the time to take some good pictures just for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that brings me to the next thing. i would like help out fellow scout owners by offering free cable management the whole month of *January* to anyone who is in in the Charlotte NC area anytime during the month. I will also be doing cheap paricord sleeving as you guys can see im very good at it and would like to use my skill to help out as many scouts i can!!!
> 
> but here are the pictures of my rig i hope you guys enjoy


Looks great! I have a love hate thing with sleeving, looks great but I hate doing it, lol.


----------



## GoodInk

*Best Picture of the Month*

*Congratulations* *Sassanou*



Click Here for Past Months Winners!


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Best Picture of the Month*
> 
> *Congratulations* *Sassanou*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Here for Past Months Winners!


I srsly love how that looks and is built. Where'd you get the materials for it? I would love to do some modifications to the inside of my Scout that looked half as good as that!


----------



## amateurbuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> hey cmssc members I've almost finally finished sleeving all the cables im my rig and took the time to take some good pictures just for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that brings me to the next thing. i would like help out fellow scout owners by offering free cable management the whole month of *January* to anyone who is in in the Charlotte NC area anytime during the month. I will also be doing cheap paricord sleeving as you guys can see im very good at it and would like to use my skill to help out as many scouts i can!!!
> 
> but here are the pictures of my rig i hope you guys enjoy


Wow! I wish I lived in Charlotte lol. I just could not get my cable management decent, it drove me nuts to try to get those cords up and around the back side in my scout. I ended up just bundling and getting as much out of sight from side panel view hopefully preserving decent airflow.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sassanou

Hello guys !!!

I want to thank you for this honnor to be the "winner" of this month









My mod is near to be achieved so I will come back soon to show you the result and give you all the information that you want









Again thank you !


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> 2 out of 5 eggs It Died Out
> 
> Pros: It lasted about 1 1/2 years, Its a great CPU fan
> 
> Cons: I just died on me, i turn my pc on and then says cpu fan error press f1 to continue, and it said that for a while then i check the fan and its not spinning at all, i tried unplugging it from the motherboard and back, still nothing.


This is a review for a Cooler Master V8. Just replace the fan you noob


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Best Picture of the Month*
> 
> *Congratulations* *Sassanou*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Here for Past Months Winners!


Bust out the Erector Set









JK. That's just so cool dude


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Thankings you Kanada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still want to use my original scout for something, i have a few ideas


yeap, found a blank window (think i bought it to do another etching, but switched cases for i got to it). i'll get you some pics this weekend and we'll see if we can work out a deal.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 5 eggs It Died Out
> 
> Pros: It lasted about 1 1/2 years, Its a great CPU fan
> 
> Cons: I just died on me, i turn my pc on and then says cpu fan error press f1 to continue, and it said that for a while then i check the fan and its not spinning at all, i tried unplugging it from the motherboard and back, still nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a review for a Cooler Master V8. Just replace the fan you noob
Click to expand...

I hate to say it but out of the 3 V8's that I've seen, all 3 fans died. All of them blew their seal and ran dry making an oily mess of the heat sink, talk about a pain to clean. I'm not sure why, they look like they are just a standard R4 with a fan controller wired in them, and I don't here about or have seen R4's blowing their seal and going dry.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> yeap, found a blank window (think i bought it to do another etching, but switched cases for i got to it). i'll get you some pics this weekend and we'll see if we can work out a deal.


Thanks, i won't lie to you though, i've had other offers too lol. I'm a smart girl so i'm keeping my options open though! so whoever is the cheapest i'll get the window from, thanks though it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

I have a question, i bought a 12gb kit of Corsair Vengeance from a friend, it's a 3x4gb kit and obviously it's triple channel ram sold for intel setups, as you know from my sig i'm running an AMD setup, i have all 3 sticks running inside my machine right now and going against everything i've found so far, it's showing as running in unganged dual channel mode, i had to manually put the timings in to get it to run at its rated 1600mhz, if i let it go all auto it defaults to 1333mhz with the same timings i have to enter manually when i manually put it to 1600mhz.

My question is simple really.. has anyone else used a triple channel kit on an AMD setup here? i compared a memory benchmark result from a friend who has the same ram but in an 8gb kit with an i5 3570k clocked at 4.5ghz and he had double the speeds when compared with my results, is that about right or is something chewing performance off?

My Cpu-z Memory Tab

My Results

His Results

P.S the results are the same when i give my cpu a gentle overclock to 3.7ghz.


----------



## Sassanou

My side panel parts to hide my rad 360 is done (but not yet well screwed) :


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 5 eggs It Died Out
> 
> Pros: It lasted about 1 1/2 years, Its a great CPU fan
> 
> Cons: I just died on me, i turn my pc on and then says cpu fan error press f1 to continue, and it said that for a while then i check the fan and its not spinning at all, i tried unplugging it from the motherboard and back, still nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a review for a Cooler Master V8. Just replace the fan you noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to say it but out of the 3 V8's that I've seen, all 3 fans died. All of them blew their seal and ran dry making an oily mess of the heat sink, talk about a pain to clean. I'm not sure why, they look like they are just a standard R4 with a fan controller wired in them, and I don't here about or have seen R4's blowing their seal and going dry.
Click to expand...

Really? Must have been what happened then. And I was thinking of getting one


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Really? Must have been what happened then. And I was thinking of getting one


I've got one - never used. Tried fitting it in my Scout and it was too close to the top fan for my liking (EVGA X58 SLI-LE mobo has higher socket) so I went with a push/pull H60 instead.

It makes a lovely paperweight... I suppose I ought to sell it one of these days!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> I have a question, i bought a 12gb kit of Corsair Vengeance from a friend, it's a 3x4gb kit and obviously it's triple channel ram sold for intel setups, as you know from my sig i'm running an AMD setup, i have all 3 sticks running inside my machine right now and going against everything i've found so far, it's showing as running in unganged dual channel mode, i had to manually put the timings in to get it to run at its rated 1600mhz, if i let it go all auto it defaults to 1333mhz with the same timings i have to enter manually when i manually put it to 1600mhz.
> My question is simple really.. has anyone else used a triple channel kit on an AMD setup here? i compared a memory benchmark result from a friend who has the same ram but in an 8gb kit with an i5 3570k clocked at 4.5ghz and he had double the speeds when compared with my results, is that about right or is something chewing performance off?
> My Cpu-z Memory Tab
> My Results
> His Results
> P.S the results are the same when i give my cpu a gentle overclock to 3.7ghz.


I think the first two are running in dual channel and the third one is just in single channel. Not totally sure though. Might be that the 3570k has a more efficient memory controller. Again, not sure, Im no memory expert


----------



## FPSViking

Crap I just found the new product page for the Storm Scout 2 Ghost White edition... Now I gotta wait for it to come into a store before I can do my build. This thing looks fantastic.
http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Scout_2_Ghost_White/




Looks like this one comes with two filters.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Crap I just found the new product page for the Storm Scout 2 Ghost White edition... Now I gotta wait for it to come into a store before I can do my build. This thing looks fantastic.
> http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Scout_2_Ghost_White/


Ohhhh.... Momma... I might have to get a new case after all...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Crap I just found the new product page for the Storm Scout 2 Ghost White edition... Now I gotta wait for it to come into a store before I can do my build. This thing looks fantastic.
> http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Scout_2_Ghost_White/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this one comes with two filters.







Y....E....S!!!!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> I think the first two are running in dual channel and the third one is just in single channel. Not totally sure though. Might be that the 3570k has a more efficient memory controller. Again, not sure, Im no memory expert


I think you're right, at least on the memory controller, i have another friend with the same ram and the same cpu as me, and they had similar results, infact mine were a little better because i'm running in unganged mode and he was running in ganged mode, i've had a good experience so far with the new ram so i'm going to stick with it, i already sold my 4gb kit of XMS3


----------



## DireLeon2010

It occurred to me that I might get more airflow through my H60 push/pull if I removed the grillage back there and put one of the fans on the outside









Has anybody done this? How did it work out?


----------



## Reshals42

First Post









Putting together my new rig in a CM Storm Scout2 this week. (It should show in my signature if I did that right...), I have all the parts except for the GPU and CPU Cooler which I ordered from Amazon last week and in my stupidity chose "Super Saver Shipping" so its taking to long to get here!!! Its painful to stare at the lovely case and MB and CPU and all that without being able to actually get the rig going!

Anyway I had a question I wonder if any of you lovely people could answer....
Will one of the 5.25" front bay covers from the HAF or Sniper series work in this Scout2 case? I really want one of those 5.25 with the 3.5 cutout in it, like this : http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-912-5-25-front-bay-cover/


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reshals42*
> 
> First Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting together my new rig in a CM Storm Scout2 this week. (It should show in my signature if I did that right...), I have all the parts except for the GPU and CPU Cooler which I ordered from Amazon last week and in my stupidity chose "Super Saver Shipping" so its taking to long to get here!!! Its painful to stare at the lovely case and MB and CPU and all that without being able to actually get the rig going!
> Anyway I had a question I wonder if any of you lovely people could answer....
> Will one of the 5.25" front bay covers from the HAF or Sniper series work in this Scout2 case? I really want one of those 5.25 with the 3.5 cutout in it, like this : http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-912-5-25-front-bay-cover/


WELCOME! as for your questions, physically it will fit, however you may have to get creative in getting to to line up and lock into place properly.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> It occurred to me that I might get more airflow through my H60 push/pull if I removed the grillage back there and put one of the fans on the outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody here done this, and does it look okay?


I've actually done that on my Scout 1 for my H70, i think it looks cool, and it saves on space aswell as giving you more airflow over that area of your motherboard


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> It occurred to me that I might get more airflow through my H60 push/pull if I removed the grillage back there and put one of the fans on the outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody here done this, and does it look okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually done that on my Scout 1 for my H70, i think it looks cool, and it saves on space aswell as giving you more airflow over that area of your motherboard
Click to expand...

This sounds good. My VRM sink is pretty hot back there with the H60 in front of it. Just have to find a decent black fan grill









And finally get myself a Dremel set for my B-Day


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> This sounds good. My VRM sink is pretty hot back there with the H60 in front of it. Just have to find a decent black fan grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally get myself a Dremel set for my B-Day


Simple, cheap, black, and doesn't restrict flow.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> This sounds good. My VRM sink is pretty hot back there with the H60 in front of it. Just have to find a decent black fan grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally get myself a Dremel set for my B-Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple, cheap, black, and doesn't restrict flow.
Click to expand...

Thankee









This isn't a bad deal.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/cougarfans.html


----------



## FPSViking

Oooh looks like the Scout 2 Ghost White edition is actually part of a new set of Scout 2's coming out called Scout 2 Advanced Edition. They include 2 front fans at purchase along with a second 2.5" storage bracket. You can read all about it here.


----------



## bsamsel

man i'm trying to finish out my case, but for the life of me i cannot find any 8pin to 6pin black pci-e cables, so rediculous.

i only can find the 8 pin to 6pin +2 and i don't want that stupid +2 pin hanging around.

its wierd because my power supply came with one 8 pin to 6 pin and one 8 pin to 6 pin +2.

any ideas where i could get a slick black and/or sleeved one? so frustrating since i seem then obviously being used in this thread...

but i've looked and can't find any online, even in all of google images either!

i've seen some cool looking ones in this pic:

http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-club/25360

--post 21358 but i can't find those either!

thanks,
b


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> This sounds good. My VRM sink is pretty hot back there with the H60 in front of it. Just have to find a decent black fan grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally get myself a Dremel set for my B-Day


Then you know what you need to do









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Simple, cheap, black, and doesn't restrict flow.


I have those too, one covering each fan on the front and back of my radiator


----------



## FPSViking

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsamsel*
> 
> man i'm trying to finish out my case, but for the life of me i cannot find any 8pin to 6pin black pci-e cables, so rediculous.
> i only can find the 8 pin to 6pin +2 and i don't want that stupid +2 pin hanging around.
> its wierd because my power supply came with one 8 pin to 6 pin and one 8 pin to 6 pin +2.
> any ideas where i could get a slick black and/or sleeved one? so frustrating since i seem then obviously being used in this thread...
> but i've looked and can't find any online, even in all of google images either!
> i've seen some cool looking ones in this pic:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-club/25360
> --post 21358 but i can't find those either!
> thanks,
> b






I don't think you can simply buy an 8pin to 6pin extender. If someone is using one of those they most likely modded the cable themselves and/or are actually using a 6pin connector all together.

An option that I'd probably do is find a 8pin to 6+2pin sleeved extension and tie back the 2pin so you can't see it looking into your case.


----------



## bsamsel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> I don't think you can simply buy an 8pin to 6pin extender. If someone is using one of those they most likely modded the cable themselves and/or are actually using a 6pin connector all together.
> An option that I'd probably do is find a 8pin to 6+2pin sleeved extension and tie back the 2pin so you can't see it looking into your case.


oh yeh, thanks man.

wierd that you can't buy an 8 pin to 6pin, as my ocz powersupply just came with one. seems like this would be a pretty normal cable to be able to get to me, sucks!


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsamsel*
> 
> oh yeh, thanks man.
> wierd that you can't buy an 8 pin to 6pin, as my ocz powersupply just came with one. seems like this would be a pretty normal cable to be able to get to me, sucks!


What powersupply do you have? is it modular? what does the 8pin to 6pin look like exactly?

Something like this? http://www.moddiy.com/products/OCZ-Modular-PSU-8%252dPin-to-6%252b2-PCIe-Single-Sleeved-Cable-%2850cm%29.html

or at least with that you could simply leave the +2 pin elsewhere.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Got my new RAM today... Finally...

8gigs Ripjaws.









Now I just need a new CPU, and that sexy, sexy white Scout 2...


----------



## DoomDash

Finally went SLI in my original Storm Scout, can anyone tell me which direction I should be aiming my fans for best cooling for SLI?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsamsel*
> 
> man i'm trying to finish out my case, but for the life of me i cannot find any 8pin to 6pin black pci-e cables, so rediculous.
> 
> i only can find the 8 pin to 6pin +2 and i don't want that stupid +2 pin hanging around.
> 
> its wierd because my power supply came with one 8 pin to 6 pin and one 8 pin to 6 pin +2.
> 
> any ideas where i could get a slick black and/or sleeved one? so frustrating since i seem then obviously being used in this thread...
> 
> but i've looked and can't find any online, even in all of google images either!
> 
> i've seen some cool looking ones in this pic:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-club/25360
> 
> --post 21358 but i can't find those either!
> 
> thanks,
> b


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812706025 ???


----------



## AliasOfMyself

That is all for now


----------



## DB006

Updated picture of my Storm Scout 1


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsamsel*
> 
> man i'm trying to finish out my case, but for the life of me i cannot find any 8pin to 6pin black pci-e cables, so rediculous.
> 
> i only can find the 8 pin to 6pin +2 and i don't want that stupid +2 pin hanging around.
> 
> its wierd because my power supply came with one 8 pin to 6 pin and one 8 pin to 6 pin +2.
> 
> any ideas where i could get a slick black and/or sleeved one? so frustrating since i seem then obviously being used in this thread...
> 
> but i've looked and can't find any online, even in all of google images either!
> 
> i've seen some cool looking ones in this pic:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-club/25360
> 
> --post 21358 but i can't find those either!
> 
> thanks,
> b


$7


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Partially finished build, i still need to sort out some cables etc, but its running


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> 
> 
> That is all for now


Gig-gi-ty


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Gig-gi-ty


i still have some things i need to do to this new scout, but she's done for now, the AoM 2.0


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> i still have some things i need to do to this new scout, but she's done for now, the AoM 2.0


we must see more pics! Specs everything!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> we must see more pics! Specs everything!


Well you have the specs in my sig, it's the same hardware in a nice shiny scout 2







i'll get more pics when i've finished, there's one or two things i'm not happy with, like my wiring for starters xD


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Here ya go guys, still rough around the edges, and i turned the flash off on purpose on the cam, i prefer the stealth style in my rig pics


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Crappy quality, but i figured it's about time i showed you guys the latest config i have for two sound to light controllers in my setup


----------



## Xyrate

which LED set do you have in there? I'm digging the new rig!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> which LED set do you have in there? I'm digging the new rig!


the RGB set is a custom made one that my dad built and sent me, he made the pcb himself and he has a whole reel of SMD RGB led's so he cut a chunk off and attached it, the colour sequences are fully programmable with a PIC programmer, so i programmed a few sequences in myself, the purple smd led's are an offcut from the same RGB led strip that i wired to my old cathode sound controller, i just merged the red and blue colour control wires into one to get the purple and wired that to the cathode sound controller and got the above result, the one my dad made is a work in progress, he's going to make me a final version with some tweaks i asked for, including an all black pcb









Ty for the compliment also, i'm really happy with it so far!


----------



## bsamsel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> $7


thanks man! but this is an extension cable, i was looking for the regular cable. 8pin to 6pin...

also, i got a question. i got a couple of these fans:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12872/fan-845/BitFenix_Spectre_LED_120mm_Fan_-_Blue_BFF-BLF-12025B-RP.html?id=FyIcNw62&mv_pc=154

a 120mm and 140mm, it comes with just a normal 3 pin connector for power that i attached to the motherboard. but the 2 pin led fan, i plugged into the 2 pin front led switch on the case. the 2 pin wire started smoking and melted, i have no idea why this would have happened,

i have 2 other red led fans, where they have a 4 pin molex connector for power (only 2 pins present of the 4), and a similar 2 pin cable for the led, and these work fine.

any ideas?

thanks,
b


----------



## Sassanou

The end of my mod is near !!


----------



## bsamsel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> The end of my mod is near !!


gd son, impressive sir!


----------



## svenge

I'm pretty excited to see the Scout 2 Advanced, especially the Ghost White version. It fixes the two things that I didn't really like about the Scout 2 original version (including two filters for the underside of the case instead of just one for the PSU, and including 2 front intake fans). I just might use it for my new build, that is if I can dig out some extra change from between the couch cushions to account for the likely-higher price...


----------



## svenge

(DUPLICATE POST)


----------



## svenge

(DUPLICATE POST)


----------



## svenge

(DUPLICATE POST)


----------



## svenge

(DUPLICATE POST)


----------



## svenge

OK, I have no idea how my post got uploaded 5 times. Sorry about that...


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Ummm Scout II advance:

http://techreport.com/news/24193/cooler-master-shows-all-new-case-designs-updated-classics


----------



## bsamsel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsamsel*
> 
> thanks man! but this is an extension cable, i was looking for the regular cable. 8pin to 6pin...
> 
> also, i got a question. i got a couple of these fans:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12872/fan-845/BitFenix_Spectre_LED_120mm_Fan_-_Blue_BFF-BLF-12025B-RP.html?id=FyIcNw62&mv_pc=154
> 
> a 120mm and 140mm, it comes with just a normal 3 pin connector for power that i attached to the motherboard. but the 2 pin led fan, i plugged into the 2 pin front led switch on the case. the 2 pin wire started smoking and melted, i have no idea why this would have happened,
> 
> i have 2 other red led fans, where they have a 4 pin molex connector for power (only 2 pins present of the 4), and a similar 2 pin cable for the led, and these work fine.
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> thanks,
> b


just in case anyone runs into this problem. my issue was that the fans came with a little 2 pin plug loop, this is not supposed to be plugged into power as i thought, and the front switch on the case supplies 5volts.

Q: How do I connect my Spectre LED/Spectre Pro LED/Spectre Pro PWM LED cables?
There are two cables attached to the fan.
1) There is a 3 pin or 4 pin cable that will connect to your corresponding power source (molex, motherboard, fan controller). This will provide power to the fan blades and to the LED
2) The 2 pin cable has an attached cable loop. This cable is to turn on/off your LED's at your convenience. Do not plug it into a power source as there will be an electrical short and will burn your fan and cables. You can also attach this loop to our Hydra Pro fan controller for on-the-fly LED on/off.

hope this helps someone and prevents fires or other craziness! i consider myself lucky to have not damaged any other components or worse!


----------



## bsamsel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Ummm Scout II advance:
> 
> http://techreport.com/news/24193/cooler-master-shows-all-new-case-designs-updated-classics


not too shabby, would like to see the gunmetal!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

The gun metal grey one is actually the cheaper option, my midnight black one cost me a little bit more, i'm confused about how the HDD led's work, and the motherboard stand offs it came with just span when i tried to tighten the motherboard screws in, so i had to redo that part when i was doing my build.. other than that, i'm actually really impressed with the new scout! but gun metal grey looks kinda meh to me


----------



## FPSViking

Actually according to Cooler Master they are releasing the CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced in all 3 colors White, Midnight Black, and Gunmetal. They look exactly like the current Storm Scout 2's being as they are the exact same. The only difference is the CM Scout 2 Advanced Editions come with 2 additional front intake fans(they listened to their "Fans" and put more "Fans" in the case) along with an extra SSD mounting bracket. The price is increased about $15 from what I've read for these additions.

So in short, you will be able to buy either the current Storm Scout 2's with their one 120mm exhaust and one SSD mounting bracket in Midnight Black and Gunmetal, or buy the Storm Scout 2 Advanced Edition with 3 120mm fans and two SSD mounting brackets in Arctic White, Midnight Black, and Gunmetal. Both versions will be available at certified retailers.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Actually according to Cooler Master they are releasing the CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced in all 3 colors White, Midnight Black, and Gunmetal. They look exactly like the current Storm Scout 2's being as they are the exact same. The only difference is the CM Scout 2 Advanced Editions come with 2 additional front intake fans(they listened to their "Fans" and put more "Fans" in the case) along with an extra SSD mounting bracket. The price is increased about $15 from what I've read for these additions.
> 
> So in short, you will be able to buy either the current Storm Scout 2's with their one 120mm exhaust and one SSD mounting bracket in Midnight Black and Gunmetal, or buy the Storm Scout 2 Advanced Edition with 3 120mm fans and two SSD mounting brackets in Arctic White, Midnight Black, and Gunmetal. Both versions will be available at certified retailers.


Fair enough







but in that i don't see much of a difference, apart from the addition of an extra colour choice, i'm happier using my own fans, and i don't plan on getting an ssd for a long time, so for me, the original scout 2 is just fine, and keeping a white case white is a major pita, you just have to look back into the 90's and remember all the cream off white desktop cases and keyboards heh.


----------



## DireLeon2010

So the Ghost White Scout II will cost more. Not that it matters.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Actually according to Cooler Master they are releasing the CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced in all 3 colors White, Midnight Black, and Gunmetal. They look exactly like the current Storm Scout 2's being as they are the exact same. The only difference is the CM Scout 2 Advanced Editions come with 2 additional front intake fans(they listened to their "Fans" and put more "Fans" in the case) along with an extra SSD mounting bracket. The price is increased about $15 from what I've read for these additions.
> 
> So in short, you will be able to buy either the current Storm Scout 2's with their one 120mm exhaust and one SSD mounting bracket in Midnight Black and Gunmetal, or buy the Storm Scout 2 Advanced Edition with 3 120mm fans and two SSD mounting brackets in Arctic White, Midnight Black, and Gunmetal. Both versions will be available at certified retailers.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in that i don't see much of a difference, apart from the addition of an extra colour choice, i'm happier using my own fans, and i don't plan on getting an ssd for a long time, so for me, the original scout 2 is just fine, and keeping a white case white is a major pita, you just have to look back into the 90's and remember all the cream off white desktop cases and keyboards heh.
Click to expand...

Never thought of that.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So the Ghost White Scout II will cost more. Not that it matters.


If the way they priced they grey one when compared with the black one is anything to go by, then yup lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Never thought of that.


Was the first thing that entered my head







a white scout 1 or 2 does look nice, but i can't imagine it staying nice for very long without constant over the top cleaning!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

I'm kinda driving myself crazy with this.. i've searched the crap out of google, and i've tried searching this thread too.. what is the deal with the Scout II HDD and Power LED? when i have HDD access the light flicks on and off, and obviously stays on when i'm not using the HDD, is it supposed to be like that? i know i've wired both connectors up to my board properly.. i would have thought that it would have had two individual LED's, one for power, and one for HDD, i don't like the way it is right now and i'm so going to change it when i come up with something better!


----------



## bugatty

Hello, can anybody tell me if a H100 radiators fits up there with an Asus Crosshair V formula and the fans on the case?
I'm talking about the Scout II Case
Thanks


----------



## FPSViking

From what I've seen and read (will be doing late january in my build) is that you can fit the h100 up there. The radiator in the case and the fans on top right under the handle.


----------



## clee413

What's up everyone.

I haven't been active on OCN for a couple of years. Came by to see how the old CMSSC was doing. Looks like we've evolved/expanded to a SII.

Awesome cases guys! Was just trolling around


----------



## Shehrevar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsamsel*
> 
> gd son, impressive sir!


Godly. You rock, man. Quoted wrong post, but you get the idea.


----------



## bartledoo

I finally finished modding my case to fit a h100i!







( Sorry for picture quality, took with a phone)


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151102

@#$%! Stupids bills and grocerys!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151102
> 
> @#$%! Stupids bills and grocerys!


I know that feeling.









Been wanting to update my Mobo and CPU for-freaking-ever and every time I think I will be able to my truck breaks down, or my mo-in-law gets sick and the wife has to make a trip... Always something.


----------



## stratosrally

Did anyone see this custom Scout 2 from CES 2013?

Courtesy of LegitReviews:



A bit over the top, but it's a fantastic mod in the vein of what I've seen from MNPCTech.com.

It'd be nice to hear from the modder on this forum...


----------



## Petey

Crazy, are there more pictures, like is there a fan to remove heat in the exhaust. That would be cool. Put your hand on the back of the exhaust pipe and feel hot air. It would be cool to see if what parts they used from a real Ducati, Liquid twin L type motor would be pretty hard to recreate in the box, but the fairing sections look like the real deal. If you see more pic's post'em would be cool to see all sides interior.


----------



## Timstuff

Hey guys, I am going to be buying a new graphics card to put in my Storm Scout 1 soon, and it's come down to the XFX Radeon HD 7970 DD and the Galaxy Geforce GTX 680 GC. I am leaning towards the 7970, however I've got an important question: if I decide to run two of them in Crossfire, will I be able to fit a second one in without removing the HDD cage? I have seen Wedge's build and I know that the 7970 will fit in the case (especially since I modified mine to keep the ATX cable from getting in the way), however what I am not sure on yet is whether or not the HDD cage would be too tight for a second one to fit in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*


If it is in fact possible to fit two 7970s in there without removing and shortening my HDD cage, then there are still some perks to the 680 that make it worth consideration, although it would be a lot easier for me to settle on a 7970. Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## mikemartinco

proud new owner!


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> proud new owner!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well your pictures helped me answer one of the questions I've been patiently waiting to answer when I start doing my build. I see you have the AX650 + a 120mm Fan in the bottom. I'm getting the AX750 and its the exact same size as the AX650 so it will fit nicely with my fan I plan on putting down there.


----------



## mikemartinco

the filter under the psu also fits under the fan, i have a rosewill case with the same exact sliding filter that also fits, im assuming they are standard. just fyi


----------



## Sassanou

Hello !

Here is my case finished


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Here is my case finished


I nominate as SOTY!

Pure perfection - only think I'd ever do is add SLI, just to fill that gap...









So innovative, so industrial - looks like the inside of a steam-powered factory.

Words fail me (OK, *more* words fail me...)


----------



## Kaneda13

WOOT, new toy came in today


----------



## Wabbit16

Woohoo! What is that, though? Looks massive!


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Woohoo! What is that, though? Looks massive!


Asus GTX580 ROG Edition


----------



## Sassanou

Thank you guys for your comments


----------



## FPSViking

Welp I'm about a week from ordering the parts for my new build, so I'll list them here for all to judge and gawk at.

*Case
CM Storm Scout II
MOBO
ASRock Z77 Extreme6
CPU
Intel i7-3770k
RAM
G.Skill Ripjaw Series 1600 16GB (4x4gb)
GPU
EVGA Geforce GTX 670+ 4GB
PSU
Corsair AX750
SSD
Intel 330 Maple Crest 120GB Sata3
HDD
WD Caviar Black 1TB
WD Caviar Black 500GB
Cooling Components
H100i mounted inside on the top with Corsair SP120 HP Editions above under the handle
7x ENERMAX TB Vegas Duo Blue/Red*


----------



## Sassanou

It's just for gaming ?

If it is, a simple 3570k is enough


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> It's just for gaming ?
> 
> If it is, a simple 3570k is enough


Not just for gaming. Livestreaming, Video Encoding, 3d Rendering, and some software compiling.


----------



## Sassanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Not just for gaming. Livestreaming, Video Encoding, 3d Rendering, and some software compiling.


Ok, so, in my opinion, your choices are good, nothing to add/remove.


----------



## linkin93

Why did they make the Scout II so ugly?









The original Scout was a classic. I might have to find an unopened one and save it for a rainy day...


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Why did they make the Scout II so ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original Scout was a classic. I might have to find an unopened one and save it for a rainy day...


In your opinion its ugly







the only ugly thing about it in my own opinion has to be the windowed sidepanel, the window is too small and i hate having the two 120mm fan mounts on the panel, as soon as i can find someone to do it for me i'm having those fan mounts cut out and i'm getting a full sized window in there, i just don't trust myself to cut it without ruining it tbh!


----------



## mikemartinco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> parts


instead of 7x enermaxes save money and get these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233099

then get rid of the 500g and maple and put all the saved money into a cherryvile 520 240gig. itll be sufficient, find some old dump hdd for storage


----------



## bsamsel

heres a few pics from some updates i did recently. sorry for the grainy pics, the first one is my christmas edition, ha. actually its just how my case has been basically since 2009, (well i have updated my graphics card, ram, and ssd along the way...)

my red case fans were clear plastic and not black, so that was bothering me so i decided to change them out for some blue led fans...

then i saw the v6 coolers in this thread and was like, that looks kinda sweet. must match, ha.

am quite happy with it for now, i think its not too bad for having bought in 2009!







and my desk area....bonus points if you can figure out what the black device is standing up on the right....











not the greatest cable management ever, but 'good enough', can't see it unless you are under the desk really anyway.





anyways, i got a couple extra parts now, anyone interested in this extra cpu fan or need some red case fans? unfortunately, i only have the bracket, mounting plate and screws for the 1156 chipset, but make me an offer! otherwise its just collecting dust...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118054

i'll also throw in my 120mm and 140mm red led cooler master case fans too if interested...or just pm me if you want them really (free)
.


----------



## mikemartinco

wow that newer cooler has like less than a half inch between the vid card lol


----------



## stratosrally

I thought this might be of interest to Cooler Master buffs - has some custom Scouts and info on new CM products from CES 2013:

http://www.funkykit.com/section-blog/28-ces/9791-ces-2013-coolermaster-cases-coolers-a-accessories.html


----------



## bsamsel

ha, yeah, there is also less than a mm clearance i'd say between the first stick of ram too, at first i thought there was no way, but i had to flex the **** out the ram stick to get it in to place and it snapped in luckily!
.


----------



## Centenial

Sadly I'm moving my build over to a corsair 500r while I work on modding my Scout. After seeing all these mods I finally decided it was time to get down to business.


----------



## dag128

It works if you put either the radiator or the fans on the outside of the case. What I did was that I replaced the fans with some slim 120x120x12 mm fans. That way I could put it all inside the case. Will post pictures of it later.

Edit. Tried to quote post #27190


----------



## bsamsel

i was wondering if anyone would be be wiliing to make me a clear side panel piece without the vents? (for a price of course!)


----------



## Eagle1995

Video editing and other intensive tasks = GTX680
Gaming or 3 monitors = 7970 (better value for money, particularly if you get the GHz edition)
Also, have you considered GTX670? Around the same price as the 7970 and can be overcklocked to GTX680 speed


----------



## shadow water

hey have any of you guys gotten really good results with spray painting plexiglass?

i found a bunch of 1/4inch plexi and have some ideas for it but wanted to see if any of you have done it before i go ahead and do it.


----------



## Bob Z

First time poster.....Greetings everyone!

I just purchased a new pc from CyberPower with the Storm Scout 2 case. This pc is going to be my main work pc at home. Its going to ship the first week in February. The reason for the purchase is to replace my almost 7 year old Dell tower.

The thought was to get a new, fast machine in a cool case that allowed for some modification down the road... basically I want a "hot" (for me) ..... regular pc... and this was the direction I went... With that I have some questions ... but first this is what the rig is....

Cooler Master Storm Scout 2 (black)
Motherboard - ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
Intel i5 - 3570K
Corsair Vengeance DDR3/1600 mhz 8gb.
Corsair CX500 V2 80 Plus Certified PS
24x Double Layer Dual Format DVD/CD drive
Asetek 510LC Liquid cooling with 120mm rad and 20dBa fan.

Flash Media Internal 12 in 1 reader/writer
240GB Intel 335 Series Sata-III 6.0gb SSD drive
2nd fan: Enermax Maximum 120mm (500-1200 rpm) TB Silence Black Twister Bearing 8-14 dBA

Video: Nvidia GEForce GT 610
Professional wiring
Sound absorbing foam on side, top and bottom...
No overclocking
Windows 7 Professional 64 bit, Microsoft Office Student.

Basic keyboard and mouse.. whatever came by default.

My thought was to get good core pieces just to get going and then address the power supply, keyboard, mouse, any extra fans and misc. pieces.... I have 2 hdd drives from the Dell that can transfer over once everything is stable... The motherboard comes with an onboard DVI... the only reason I got the Nvidia GEForce was because it didn't look like I could delete it for credit... it was the cheapest card offered...

I have a multi monitor set up at home and am using the PNY NVS 440 (nvidia chipset) 4 port video card... sot that will transfer over once the new pc is stable...

My questions are:

How am I doing so far?

If I want to add an additional fan would you recommend adding it to the front, the side door, or the bottom? I was thinking the bottom shooting air up... so one from the front... one from the bottom and the exhaust venting off the Asetek...

If the side door fan openings are not going to be used ... would you recommend closing them off somehow or just leaving them alone...?

IF I get one more fan after I get the PC... that would be 2 intake and 1 exhaust... If I have the Asetek 510LC ... and I want to "gently" overclock the 3570k 10-20% .... would this cooling setup be able to accomodate it... I'm not looking at setting any overclocking records... just crank it up a little to get the best performance I can with no (little) chance of frying anything...

Think thats it for now... Thanks... This forum is awesome... can't believe the amount of traffic on here...


----------



## mikemartinco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> plexiglass


ya if you paint the inside a color. then the paint is protected by the outer shiny layer. its how they paint RC cars


----------



## Bob Z

the new pc will be in a room where the ambient temperature will be consistently 70 F if that matters...


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> ya if you paint the inside a color. then the paint is protected by the outer shiny layer. its how they paint RC cars


i wanted to plaint the outside matte black and ive been finding that if i use a 220 then 300, self etching primer then the matte black, with a matte clear over that. so ill probably take my time and do that.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> i wanted to plaint the outside matte black and ive been finding that if i use a 220 then 300, self etching primer then the matte black, with a matte clear over that. so ill probably take my time and do that.


sand blast the inside, it's really cheap and easy, and you can't beat the results:


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> sand blast the inside, it's really cheap and easy, and you can't beat the results:


how does matte black = sand blasted?


----------



## FPSViking

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC3carZSO0A
Newegg already did Overview of the new Arctic White.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> how does matte black = sand blasted?


thought you where painting a logo on the plexi, sorry if i misunderstood. if you just want a black sheet, why not buy a cheap sheet of black plexi instead of painting it?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> thought you where painting a logo on the plexi, sorry if i misunderstood. if you just want a black sheet, why not buy a cheap sheet of black plexi instead of painting it?


He already has the clear, methinks.


----------



## shadow water

I have just the right amount for the mods I want to do on my scout but it's 1/4 inch clear which I was given so don't really feel like paying for more plexi when I already have some


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> Hey guys, I am going to be buying a new graphics card to put in my Storm Scout 1 soon, and it's come down to the XFX Radeon HD 7970 DD and the Galaxy Geforce GTX 680 GC. I am leaning towards the 7970, however I've got an important question: if I decide to run two of them in Crossfire, will I be able to fit a second one in without removing the HDD cage? I have seen Wedge's build and I know that the 7970 will fit in the case (especially since I modified mine to keep the ATX cable from getting in the way), however what I am not sure on yet is whether or not the HDD cage would be too tight for a second one to fit in.
> If it is in fact possible to fit two 7970s in there without removing and shortening my HDD cage, then there are still some perks to the 680 that make it worth consideration, although it would be a lot easier for me to settle on a 7970. Any feedback would be appreciated!


From the looks of things you might be able to shoe horn another of the XFX cards for crossfirex in but the one thing you might find is that crossfire setups in the Scout get really warm which equates to ridiculous noise from the graphics cards and having to run a side fan. Take this with a grain of salt though as my experience comes from crossfiring 6950's which to my understanding ran much hotter and louder than the current generation. I hope this helped somewhat. I don't think though, personally, that I'm ever going to run a crossfire set up ever again unless I water cool them due to the noise.


----------



## mikemartinco

man now they release the white one on newegg. i just bought the gun metal. they did screw up the white one by not making the inside white


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> man now they release the white one on newegg. i just bought the gun metal. they did screw up the white one by not making the inside white


You could always send it back. Personally I think it looks great with a black interior as a white interior, in my opinion, would be too much white. The white Corsair 600T has a black interior and I think it looks fantastic. But to each their own.


----------



## mikemartinco

can't, already ripped out the lower cages rivets and the removable cage lol
still a w.i.p. waiting for more fans and lights to arrive


----------



## devilsx

Hey guys. It's been about a year since I stopped frequenting. Life took precedent among other hobbies.

Anyway, just saw the new video of the white SC2, wish I had held off on my recent purchase but it's too late. After today I will no longer have the Scout as my main system, but it will be kept as a back up. I wanted to post some pics to share with you before that happens. Please forgive the dust, like I said it's been awhile.

Specs: AMD Phenom X6, 12GB G Skills DDR3 (4GBx2, 2GBx2), MSI 5770 TwinFrozer, MSI 890FXA-GD70, OCZ 700w PSU, 2x500GB WD Caviar Green, 120GB Intel SSD. Some of these specs should be in my sig/profile, but there were some changes since. Enjoy.



Behind this is a Antec 900 HDD cage with the attached Antec fan with the blades painted white.





Custom plexiglass planel with blue anodized hex bolts/nuts.


Noctua 140mm top and front fans. The cooler is the Zalman 9700NT Nvidia green version, I asked Zalman to replace my fan under warranty and stated that I have the blue LED version instead, so I could match all the colors in my case







The plan worked!



Zalman VRAM heatsinks on top of the GPU.


Custom PCI-e power cable.


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsamsel*
> 
> i was wondering if anyone would be be wiliing to make me a clear side panel piece without the vents? (for a price of course!)


I have an extra set I'm willing to sell. Might be dirty and slightly scratched though. It's my 1st set that I made.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> can't, already ripped out the lower cages rivets and the removable cage lol
> still a w.i.p. waiting for more fans and lights to arrive


That's too bad. Oh well, I can't wait to see your rig when it's done. It's amazing how roomy the case seems with the hdd cage removed.


----------



## bsamsel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilsx*
> 
> I have an extra set I'm willing to sell. Might be dirty and slightly scratched though. It's my 1st set that I made.


thanks for the offer devilsx! i would really prefer a clean one though (to buy), but if you don't feel like making another one i totally understand.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilsx*
> 
> Hey guys. It's been about a year since I stopped frequenting. Life took precedent among other hobbies.
> 
> Anyway, just saw the new video of the white SC2, wish I had held off on my recent purchase but it's too late. After today I will no longer have the Scout as my main system, but it will be kept as a back up. I wanted to post some pics to share with you before that happens. Please forgive the dust, like I said it's been awhile.
> 
> Specs: AMD Phenom X6, 12GB G Skills DDR3 (4GBx2, 2GBx2), MSI 5770 TwinFrozer, MSI 890FXA-GD70, OCZ 700w PSU, 2x500GB WD Caviar Green, 120GB Intel SSD. Some of these specs should be in my sig/profile, but there were some changes since. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind this is a Antec 900 HDD cage with the attached Antec fan with the blades painted white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom plexiglass planel with blue anodized hex bolts/nuts.
> 
> 
> Noctua 140mm top and front fans. The cooler is the Zalman 9700NT Nvidia green version, I asked Zalman to replace my fan under warranty and stated that I have the blue LED version instead, so I could match all the colors in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan worked!
> 
> 
> 
> Zalman VRAM heatsinks on top of the GPU.
> 
> 
> Custom PCI-e power cable.


bro have you heard of a air hose or compressed air?


----------



## mikemartinco

Thanks alot in my sig I uploaded a bunch of pics of all my hardware. Should check it out


----------



## devilsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> bro have you heard of a air hose or compressed air?


Just bought a few cans right after taking pics. Like I said, I haven't really been home that much due to work.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> Thanks alot in my sig I uploaded a bunch of pics of all my hardware. Should check it out


Cool pics. I was wondering if that was the Scout 2 you were using as it seemed too roomy and I could see the 2 120mm fans in the front which the previous version (the one I have sitting empty) didn't support. I have the urge to buy the Scout 2 even though I have nothing to put in it. How do you like that 8120 CPU? I've been thinking of upgrading my 1100T to something like a 3570k but due to having to change the motherboard it's not a viable option at the moment.


----------



## mikemartinco

thats a scout 2 and i drilled out 7 rivets and took that front tray out, i might be moving the psu over there. the 8120 is great, i dont think ive found anything that uses 100% cpu yet, bf3 comes sorta close. its definitely on par with 2500k/2600k. if i were to upgrade now id go with the highest i7 3xxx thats decently priced and get another cooler and oc it as well. probably get alot better ram too. but for the price i love the thing.

btw with that cage removed my air flow jumped alot, dropped about 9C at the cpu and 15C in the case. cant wait till the last 2 front fans arrive, should be a little lower.


----------



## mikemartinco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*


actually with this pic i think i opened up the door for alot of people with water cooling or complaints about the top section not having enough space. hell i might even have to do it now lol


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4904560&CatId=7339

Sale will probably be over by the time I've got $$$


----------



## jrd326

I have been viewing this thread for a while and getting ideas, so I figured I would finally sign up and post some pictures of my Storm Scout. Here are the specs:

CPU - i7 3930k @ 4.2 GHz
CPU Cooler - Corsair H70 with SP120 Performance edition fan
Motherboard - Asus Sabertooth x79
RAM - 64 GB (8x8GB) Corsair Vengeance (Lets just say I run a lot of VMs)
GPU - MSI TwinFrozr III GTX 680
SSD - 128 GB Vertex 4 and 240 GB Vertex 3 Max IOPS edition
HDD - 2 TB Seagate Barracuda
PSU - OCZ ModXstream 600W

Here are some pics:


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrd326*
> 
> I have been viewing this thread for a while and getting ideas, so I figured I would finally sign up and post some pictures of my Storm Scout. Here are the specs:
> 
> CPU - i7 3930k @ 4.2 GHz
> CPU Cooler - Corsair H70 with SP120 Performance edition fan
> Motherboard - Asus Sabertooth x79
> RAM - 64 GB (8x8GB) Corsair Vengeance (Lets just say I run a lot of VMs)
> GPU - MSI TwinFrozr III GTX 680
> SSD - 128 GB Vertex 4 and 240 GB Vertex 3 Max IOPS edition
> HDD - 2 TB Seagate Barracuda
> PSU - OCZ ModXstream 600W
> 
> Here are some pics:


Nice tidy build! add yourself to the ranks from the link on the first page if you like


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Sooooo, on Thursday my dad came visiting and gave me a bunch of hardware, i've raided two seagate barracuda 320gb hdd's that he gave me in my current build, purely for my steam games, in raid 0, and below is a list of what i'm going to put into my retired Scout 1:

Asus P5Q PRO
Intel Q6600(not sure on revision)
2x2Gb of elixir DDR2 800
XFX Nvidia Geforce 7800GT

I'm going to get a lower end corsair psu and a 500Gb hdd to finish the build, and might upgrade the video card to something like an AMD 5770, will be used mainly for media and light gaming in my bedroom, two Scouts in service under one roof


----------



## Bogd4n

Time to show mine:

Specs:
*CPU*: Intel Pentium Dual Core E5700 @3,6 Ghz (12x300), voltage: 1.212V
*Cooler*: intel box; I don't like, it's a bit noisy, but the TRUE Spirit 120 that I have it's on the bench system
Mainboard: MSI G41M-P23 - I know, a very cheap entry level mainboard, but it brought me #2 in spi32M with the E5700
*RAM*: 2*4GB Kingston Hyper X Genesis 1600 CL9 @1200 Mhz, 7-7-7-20-2T
*Video*: ECS GT240 512MB GDDR5 - stock (just for now )
*HDD*: Western Digital Caviar Blue - WDC WD5000AAKS (500 GB) + Western Digital Caviar Black WDC WD5002AALX (500 GB)
*ODD*: TSSTcorp SH-S223C
*PSU*: Fujitsu DPS-300AB-44B - It seems to be Delta inside; It comes from an Fujitsu Siemens Celsius W370 E85+ workstation ; The fan is Delat but is noisy, I think that I will have to change it
*Case*: CM Storm Scout - big, heavy, solid case, but it needs a few more holes for wire management


----------



## unimatrixzero

From *Gen ROGUE*
Quote:


> What ever CMSSC member has taken part in our discussion's about the 'Scout II"!!! I want you to feel Proud!!! Feel credited for the accomplishment we made, the influence we gave too Cooler Master. You all must admit, they did not have to listen to us. They were making case's long before this thread was established!!! Be thankful they took us into regards about this case we love and discuses with each other... This is a Honorable thing!!! As I stated, Feel Proud!!! Cooler Master Inc. Thank You for making us part of your team!!!! REMEMBER... Once a 'SCOUT', ALWAYS A 'SCOUT'!!!! You; the membership is the back-bone of this Great thread!!!! Last off, Thank You all for letting me a part of you guy's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing!!!! Have a Great Week-End everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Enigma8750- If you see this my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for letting me be a part of this wonderful thread you Created!!!! I will always be grateful to you Sir....


Dad says he see's... He See's.. You all are True Scouts and you make CoolerMaster a better brand.. Why.. Because we are Scouts..

Semper Fi.. DO or DIE...


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> *PSU*: Fujitsu DPS-300AB-44B - It seems to be Delta inside; It comes from an Fujitsu Siemens Celsius W370 E85+ workstation ; The fan is Delat but is noisy, I think that I will have to change it


Lose that PSU and get a better one from the likes of Corsair or Seasonic to name but a few.. at least make it the next thing you upgrade before you change your video card etc, i can't see that Fujitsu thing handling your system for very long.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> *Case*: CM Storm Scout - big, heavy, solid case, but it needs a few more holes for wire management


The Scout II has more holes for cable management, and is more roomy, you can also cut out your own extra holes with a dremel, like i did with my Scout I.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> From *Gen ROGUE*
> Dad says he see's... He See's.. You all are True Scouts and you make CoolerMaster a better brand.. Why.. Because we are Scouts..
> 
> Semper Fi.. DO or DIE...


----------



## LostKauz

Former scout owner thinking of going scout 2 with my next build in a couple months. Hows it room wise for a custom loop. Gonna go with a single gpu as well.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Lose that PSU and get a better one from the likes of Corsair or Seasonic to name but a few.. at least make it the next thing you upgrade before you change your video card etc, i can't see that Fujitsu thing handling your system for very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scout II has more holes for cable management, and is more roomy, you can also cut out your own extra holes with a dremel, like i did with my Scout I.


I think that Fujitsu PUS is way better than a no name psu that I had before. And it's Delta inside. I think.







I have a Chieftec cft 750w, but i'm using it now for the bench system (another lga775 system).

The Scout 2 is very ugly. I don't like it at all. Some day I will start modifying the case and sleeving all the cables.
Anyway it's a good ideea, trying to make the holes for wm by yourself.
But first I need more money, so I need a job.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> I think that Fujitsu PUS is way better than a no name psu that I had before. And it's Delta inside. I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Chieftec cft 750w, but i'm using it now for the bench system (another lga775 system).
> 
> The Scout 2 is very ugly. I don't like it at all. Some day I will start modifying the case and sleeving all the cables.
> Anyway it's a good ideea, trying to make the holes for wm by yourself.
> But first I need more money, so I need a job.


and i genuinely think the Fujitsu isnt going to be able to manage the power requirements of your build, and the Chieftec.. i don't think i'm even going to start on how bad that thing would be lol..

as for the Scout 2, each to their own, i think its a very nice looking case, the only thing i dislike is the small window and fan grills on its sidepanel, i prefer the larger window with no fan grills that i have on my Scout 1, which is going to be reused really soon..

the holes i cut in my Scout 1 where for better cable management, e.g for the 24pin atx power cable, i also removed some fan grills


----------



## Xyrate

I've been thinking about getting these military switches baybus (http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7673/cpa-245/Lian_Li_Military_Switch_Baybus_-_Multi_Port_-_Black.html#blank) but am not sure how well they will flow with the Scout. Has anyone ever seen them on a Scout or another midtower? I can only seem to find generic pictures when I try Google and I am slightly worried they might be 'too big' for the Scout's more modest size. Thoughts?


----------



## samoth777

Hi guys, I'm thinking of getting this SCOUT 2 version. couple of questions.

can it fit the Corsair H100i? How about the Kraken X60? Thank you!


----------



## mikemartinco

could someone with a scout 2 and an h100 see if it will reach the cpu socket from the lower tray area like in my removed cage pic below please? its going to be close and thats a pretty big $100 guess.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119264

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119263


----------



## jrd326

I figured I would post some higher quality pictures of mine now that I finally got them off of my camera. The one from my phone just didn't really show everything very well.


----------



## GoodInk

First I'd like to say sorry I haven't been around much, but life has been super busy and I'm pretty burnt out, lol. Hopefully soon I'll be back to my old self once things slow down some. If I missed anyone's questions that haven't been answered please send me a PM and I'll make sure you get an answer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Former scout owner thinking of going scout 2 with my next build in a couple months. Hows it room wise for a custom loop. Gonna go with a single gpu as well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


WC'ing is about the same as the first Scout, you'll need to mod. You only have about 30mm of room in the top for a rad and fans. The front can be modded pretty easy to handle a 240 also.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm thinking of getting this SCOUT 2 version. couple of questions.
> 
> can it fit the Corsair H100i? How about the Kraken X60? Thank you!


The H100 will fit kinda, the fans have to go on top of the case on the outside and the rad can go inside. You'll have to mod for the X60 as there are no mounting holes for a 140mm in the top.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anything work as well as a H100? I thought they would fit. Still want to get a Scout II though.


----------



## stratosrally

The H80i still does well in comparisons, just can be noisier unless you play with new fans or fan settings.

I read a All-In-One cooler review very recently that commented to the effect that the thick 120mm radiator with push/pull can out-perform a single-fan 140mm like the newer Corsair H90 or NZXT Kraken X40.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6530/closing-the-loop-contained-liquidcoolers-from-corsair-and-nzxt-compared/6

They seemed to like it for the money... even stating that the H100i might not be the way to go unless you can fit 4 fans on it - and that ain't gonna happen in the Scout!


----------



## mikemartinco

I am the FIRST to have an h100 in a SCOUT 2 front/bottom!!!!! yay










it barely fits up front and wedges itself perfectly too, its not even bolted in. temps are great also. now that i have an h100 i can say the rad will fit uptop, the only problem anyone will run into is if the hoses hit your motherboard. but you can have them coming down two different ways so youll have to test.

i took a small drill bit to the 6 rivets in the from cage and popped it out. then wedged it in. I can definitely make it fit up against the front panel flush if i tap some of the sheet metal in about an 1/8 of an inch but I didnt feel like going cave man on a brand new case just yet.

heres some pics, feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## slurk2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the FIRST to have an h100 in a SCOUT 2!!!!! yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it barely fits up front and wedges itself perfectly too, its not even bolted in. temps are great also. now that i have an h100 i can say the rad will fit uptop, the only problem anyone will run into is if the hoses hit your motherboard. but you can have them coming down two different ways so youll have to test.
> 
> i took a small drill bit to the 6 rivets in the from cage and popped it out. then wedged it in. I can definitely make it fit up against the front panel flush if i tap some of the sheet metal in about an 1/8 of an inch but I didnt feel like going cave man on a brand new case just yet.


I bought the storm scout 2 gunmetal grey, and equipping it with 8x Yate Loon Hi-speed 120 fans, and still havent decided on watercooled or air cooled CPU.

If You wanted to fit the radiator on the top, what modifications would be needed? would the radiator even fit?


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> I bought the storm scout 2 gunmetal grey, and equipping it with 8x Yate Loon Hi-speed 120 fans, and still havent decided on watercooled or air cooled CPU.
> 
> If You wanted to fit the radiator on the top, what modifications would be needed? would the radiator even fit?


yes its already been done. you need to put the radiator on the outside and the fans on the inside


----------



## mikemartinco

you sure? because the rad is thinner than my 120mm fans, technically it should fit with the hoses on the 5.25 drive bay side

slurk2k i would say do the water cool, i had a coolermaster hyper evo 212+ for 2 weeks then bought an h100, dropped my oc cpu by like 30c full load


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112393

???


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112393
> 
> ???


... choo choo


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112393
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... choo choo
Click to expand...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Lian Lee makes such beautiful cases, and then.... This... WTH? lol


----------



## mikemartinco

NeighborhoodGeek ->usually when companies do somethin crazy like that train. someone high up in the company wants one for him/herself and they make it. then say "hey lets just release it and see what happens"

on a side note

WHO THINKS THIS IS AN AWESOME IDEA!!!! got it off ebay for $5!


----------



## jacobberke

Hey y'all, I'm kinda new to PC building but I ordered the scout 2 case and when I ordered it I also ordered a Asrock 970 extreme 3 amd mobo. However my problem is that my pci slots don't line up with slots on the scout 2. I'm thinking the mobo that I have wasn't suppose to be put in this case, but then again imma send it back to newegg and get an amd mobo with USB 3 connector slot since this Asrock doesn't have one. Any good amd mobo?


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.youtube.com/user/OldSpice?v=iV28ZEJOZfQ


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobberke*
> 
> Hey y'all, I'm kinda new to PC building but I ordered the scout 2 case and when I ordered it I also ordered a Asrock 970 extreme 3 amd mobo. However my problem is that my pci slots don't line up with slots on the scout 2. I'm thinking the mobo that I have wasn't suppose to be put in this case, but then again imma send it back to newegg and get an amd mobo with USB 3 connector slot since this Asrock doesn't have one. Any good amd mobo?


That mobo will fit in that case, it is an ATX case and that is an ATX mobo is it not? The slots might not line up exactly with the slots on the case, but if you put a graphics card in it or something, then it will fit prefectly, unless the case got damaged in shipping etc?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Anyone have any idea whether the Corsair H100 (or 100i) will fit on the window fan area of the Storm Scout v1?


----------



## mikemartinco

my latest scout 2 mods, enjoy! i love feedback and reps


----------



## stratosrally

Lookin' good, my man - the GTR logo is sets off the carbon & red trim nicely. Very unique!

What's that in the top bay?


----------



## mikemartinco

nzxt sentry 2 fan controller and muh face


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> nzxt sentry 2 fan controller and muh face


Thought it was the unibomber









Cool build











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The "who won what", round 2! (again, big space before the table)

tofunater Fractal Design Core1000
kzinti1 Lian Li PC-7HX
twich12 Rosewill Thor
*korporalkoolaid CM Storm Stryker*
mott555 Silverstone Temjin TJ07
nw0rb Patriot Memory
powermonkey500 Adata Prize TBD
cerealkillah Silverstone Prize TBD (Fan or PSU)
fuzzypants Arctic Accelero Hybrid
andstraus Akasa Piranha Fans
apropo EVGA GeForce GTX 660Ti
grimnights Corsair H100
laitoukid Das Keyboard
rationalthinking Corsair M 60 Mouse
hogwasher Phanteks PH-TC14PE
navit Corsair AX1200i
nethermir CoolerMaster Silent Pro Hybrid 850W
*DireLeon Corsair Keyboard*



Aw man! The second time I ALMOST won a Storm Trooper







There was a Scout II in the first list too. Oh well. Corsair Keyboard is good, no?


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> NeighborhoodGeek ->usually when companies do somethin crazy like that train. someone high up in the company wants one for him/herself and they make it. then say "hey lets just release it and see what happens"
> 
> on a side note
> 
> WHO THINKS THIS IS AN AWESOME IDEA!!!! got it off ebay for $5!


go big or go home


----------



## samoth777

but how about mounting the h100 on the roof of the scout 2? is it possible?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> but how about mounting the h100 on the roof of the scout 2? is it possible?


it's been answered a few pages back, it will fit but you'd have to take the top grill off(it's easy to remove anyways) and have the fans for the h100 mounted on the outside of the case with the rad on the inside, otherwise you're hitting parts you don't want to be


----------



## AliasOfMyself

okies so 4ghz on my 965Be= BsoD, i tried 1.475v and i even tried 1.5v, so either my motherboard lacks the oomph(4+1phase design) or i drew the short straw, the BsoD happens within a few minutes on prime95, on both voltages







on the plus side, i tested 3.9ghz on 1.45v for 2 hours in prime95 before i got bored and set it back to stock, so i'm thinking i can get it to be stable at 3.9, and the temps where 41*C at full load in prime95 at the end of the 2 hours


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> okies so 4ghz on my 965Be= BsoD, i tried 1.475v and i even tried 1.5v, so either my motherboard lacks the oomph(4+1phase design) or i drew the short straw, the BsoD happens within a few minutes on prime95, on both voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the plus side, i tested 3.9ghz on 1.45v for 2 hours in prime95 before i got bored and set it back to stock, so i'm thinking i can get it to be stable at 3.9, and the temps where 41*C at full load in prime95 at the end of the 2 hours


960T?







Really though, have people been OCing 965 to 4.0?

Really should sell my 965. It's a C2 though, even at $50, noone I know will touch it. Probably because I complained about it running too hot. Honest, it's a good chip. It was just too power hungry for my needs









I didn't NEED the 960T. I just wanted it for it's potential unlock-ability and overclock-ability.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 960T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really though, have people been OCing 965 to 4.0?
> 
> Really should sell my 965. It's a C2 though, even at $50, noone I know will touch it. Probably because I complained about it running too hot. Honest, it's a good chip. It was just too power hungry for my needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't NEED the 960T. I just wanted it for it's potential unlock-ability and overclock-ability.


Not everyone can get to 4ghz on a 965Be, it's a luck of the draw kinda thing, and i fell short by 100mhz lol! my 965 is a C3, and i'm probably going to have it for a while longer, money is getting tight









You could always try ebaying the 965 C2 you have.. peeps might want something like that for a media thing or something for their kids to screw with


----------



## slurk2k

I finally got everything in place in my brand new Storm Scout 2 Gun Metal tower









Cooling:

CPU: CM Hyper 212 EVO stock fan + Yate Loon D12SH-12 push/pull
Case: 8x Yate Loon D12SH-12 controlled via Sunbeam Rheobus (2xfans per channel) running on 3volts most of the time
(2xtop exhaust, 2xsidedoor intake, 2xfront intake, 1xbottom intake, 1xback exhaust)

All intakes filtered with DEMCiflex magnetic filters
All casefans are fitted with Coolteks 120mm Anti-Vibration Silicone kits


----------



## mikemartinco

i like those side pan filters, im still trying to find a nice filter setup myself. i like these ones that snap onto the fan itself but i cant find them yet


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> i like those side pan filters, im still trying to find a nice filter setup myself. i like these ones that snap onto the fan itself but i cant find them yet


i've used these myself, 1/2 of the case screws to the fan, the filter material is in the middle, and there another 1/2 of the casing on the other side to hold it in place.


----------



## zyezye

been lurking for a while and decided to make my first post here

when I first got it a year ago


how it is now, saving up for second for SLI



current setup



idle is usually 35-40C for CPU and 35-45C for GPU

on load when I had my 570 CPU 60-80+C when its a long session and GPU was about 70-80, really hated the fan design turned it into a bloody heater

now on load, CPU never goes more than 65-70C on prime 95 and gpu still shoots up to 70+ max when playing graphic intensive games and such, but doesnt effect cpu temps thanks to the blower style cooler. Hopefully the heat load would be reduced when I go SLI, because I know the triple monitor setup is just taxing it,

I love the corsair a70, too bad its discontinued. its performance is almost equivalent to an h80, maybe thats why corsair canned it lol

future plans: Water Cooling, I want to see how much I can smack in here with minor modding. seems redundant for a small case but I like the challenge it sets

so yeah, thats my first post


----------



## Alekski64

Hey guys,just showing my sig rig


----------



## DireLeon2010

OCN is so cool! Won K90s AND a M60 Vengeance mouse!


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=trueview-instream&v=1xgyQy7TG_Y


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=trueview-instream&v=1xgyQy7TG_Y


STUPIDEST....and best router commercial EVAR.


----------



## dag128

My scout II rig.

AMD FX 8350 @4,8 ghz
Corsair Dominator 1866 mhz 8 Gb
Gigabyte 990fx ud7 motherboard
2x Msi Radeon HD7950
2x Samsung 830 series 120 gb ssd in raid 0
Seagate 1 tb hdd

And yes, that is a corsair H100 mounted at the top, i replaced the original fans with slim fans from sycthe, and got it all to fit innside the case.


----------



## slurk2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dag128*
> 
> 
> 
> My scout II rig.
> 
> AMD FX 8350 @4,8 ghz
> Corsair Dominator 1866 mhz 8 Gb
> Gigabyte 990fx ud7 motherboard
> 2x Msi Radeon HD7950
> 2x Samsung 830 series 120 gb ssd in raid 0
> Seagate 1 tb hdd
> 
> And yes, that is a corsair H100 mounted at the top, i replaced the original fans with slim fans from sycthe, and got it all to fit innside the case.


I decided to get a H100 myself when I read this


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.outletpc.com/wh7575-inwin-v-series-ca-v500-matx-case.html#










Seriously tho, I guess you could throw together some spare components in there and end up with a decent rig for for peanuts (shrugs)


----------



## MGF Derp

So who is getting the new white Scout 2? My roommate just ordered one as they became available last night on Newegg. Pics and impressions next week.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> So who is getting the new white Scout 2? My roommate just ordered one as they became available last night on Newegg. Pics and impressions next week.


Wha-WHAT?! Why didn't anybody tell me this was happening?
















I wonder if Fry's is carrying these babies yet?


----------



## shadow water

hey fellow scouts i need you guy's input so can you guys head over here and tell me your ideas








http://www.overclock.net/t/1360657/need-input-from-the-people#post_19290134


----------



## Atomfix

Some really old pictures!! Need to get them updated which I will put up in the morning.... However, here's the old pics....


----------



## shadow water

A bit of a sneak peak for you guys











ill take some good pics when im done modding the front to fit it so im sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## Eagle1995

Specs:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300
Packard Bell motherboard
4GB DDR2 400Mhz
Novatech 500W Silent semi-modular PSU
MSI GTX660
WD Blue 640GB HDD

I know its not very good. I plan on upgrading to Haswell in September when I have the money.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

I'm seeing some seriously nice pics from you guys, my scout 2 will be getting modded really soon, and i'll also be doing some stuff with the scout 1 really soon too! i need to buy some more hardware for it first so i can get some ideas of what i want to do









as for the scout 2, i badly need someones help as far as cutting the windowed sidepanel, i want the two fan grills on it gone and the original window size extended, in their place!

foot note: i've put a small smd led connected to my switchable sound controller in place of the power led, so i have a static purple power light now, which can be switched over to be sound reactive in an instant







now i just need to sort out a hdd led, i really wish CM hadn't put the hdd and power on the same damn led.. it's a bit meh.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> I'm seeing some seriously nice pics from you guys, my scout 2 will be getting modded really soon, and i'll also be doing some stuff with the scout 1 really soon too! i need to buy some more hardware for it first so i can get some ideas of what i want to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the scout 2, i badly need someones help as far as cutting the windowed sidepanel, i want the two fan grills on it gone and the original window size extended, in their place!
> 
> foot note: i've put a small smd led connected to my switchable sound controller in place of the power led, so i have a static purple power light now, which can be switched over to be sound reactive in an instant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i just need to sort out a hdd led, i really wish CM hadn't put the hdd and power on the same damn led.. it's a bit meh.


cover the side with low tack tape and draw out where you want the window the use a jigsaw with a 22 tpi bi metal blade that leaves a smooth edge and as for the plexiglass you can use the jigsaw with the same blade.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> cover the side with low tack tape and draw out where you want the window the use a jigsaw with a 22 tpi bi metal blade that leaves a smooth edge and as for the plexiglass you can use the jigsaw with the same blade.


you're kidding right? I'm not saying this because I'm a girl, but i suck massively with power tools lol! i busted 3 dremel wheel attachments when i cut just two fan grills out of my scout 1, and i couldn't keep the thing where i wanted it, it kept flying off on me, i could have easily cut a finger off







plus i don't know anyone with a jigsaw lol


----------



## Kaneda13

Ok, time for a major cooling system overhaul (and replacing my GTX570 with an ASUS GT580 ROG Matrix, but more on that one later):

2 MCR360QPs with 6 Corsair SP120 Perf:


I left a 1mm gap between the rads to run all the power cords through:


All the fans are plugged into a Phobya 4pin to 6 x 3 pin splitter (ran out of zip ties):


XSPC radiator brackets installed and my custom radiator joining brackets:


and here's what she looks like running (no coolant, just the fans):


----------



## mikemartinco

very nice rigging and thick bracket work there. gonna polish up the rads all proper before the install?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> A bit of a sneak peak for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill take some good pics when im done modding the front to fit it so im sorry for the crappy pics


Is that plexiglass? I am loving the way that looks. How did you cut the plexiglass? I would love to do that mod to the front of my case!


----------



## shadow water

that is 1/4inch plexiglass that i cut with a 34 tooth sawblade of a table saw


----------



## Trilas

Can't really find find anything about this anywhere, so don't know if it has been covered.

Is it possible to change the power led in this case and if so...how easy/difficult is this. Really psyched about getting this case, but the led's must all be blue. I'm a perfectionist...i know


----------



## esberelias

I've owned my storm scout for more than 2 years... HOW HAVE I NEVER SEEN THIS THREAD BEFORE!!!!!!!
















Well I'm glad I found it now







and boy O Boy isn't there some nice looking cases in here! props guys! Now I wanna play!

This is how it all started (I was still an amateur







)


and This is how she stands today!
 

My HDD are in an external enclosure now. only have my OCZ SSD in the case... planning on moving that and removing the HDD Cage for better airflow... (maybe water cool?) thoughts?

every cable in the case had been sleeved. I've ordered some now sleeving and heat shrink to individually sleeve the GPU power cables


----------



## mikemartinco

def looks good, that case has some miles on it.


----------



## LostKauz

Havnt seen many scout 2 builds in this, too bad the thread wasnt seperated as they are two different cases. anyways i placed my newegg order yesterday and the white version of the scout2 was inside that shopping cart.


----------



## mikemartinco

I have something pretty crazy going on in my scout 2 build I'll be posting pics when it's done


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anybody know if the stock fans in the white Scout II are any good? What model are they? Specifically the white LED ones in the front. I like the effect. Actually fits with the Stormfalcon theme


----------



## slurk2k

The fan is OK. I swapped it for a higher cfm one.


----------



## dusters16

hey guys, my little brother has the scout 2 and we put 4x cooler master R4 red led fans in it (2 intake on front, 2 exhaust on top). for some reason, at the top exhaust area, there is this loud buzzing sound most of the time. I tested all the fans before installing them with a spare psu and they are all silent. does that top mesh cover vibrate badly to anyone's knowledge? here is a pic of the workaround solution.










Sent from my HTC EVO 4G LTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikemartinco

Pop it off and see if it still buzzes. If it does just put 4 small pieces of foam on all four side and snap it back on. Post back if it still buzzes

On mine wires usually rub on the fan blades and make a noise cuz it's so tight up there, happens almost every time I work in that area


----------



## esberelias

Took out the HDD cage and mounted my SSD with two way tape.... 10x better air flow..

I'm thinking I might go actual watercool soon... I have most of the parts from a previous build just not sure if my CPU block will fit the 1366


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esberelias*
> 
> 
> 
> Took out the HDD cage and mounted my SSD with two way tape.... 10x better air flow..
> 
> I'm thinking I might go actual watercool soon... I have most of the parts from a previous build just not sure if my CPU block will fit the 1366


Nice


----------



## Centenial

really wish i could find an x58 board layin around somewhere to throw my 920 DO in. just lookin at that x58 sabertooth makes me want my 1366 setup back before the mobo got fried.... somehow the cpu still works though....


----------



## theshowerhead

Damn that looks good, esberelias. What cooler is that (corsair H something I can tell)? Can I see how the rad is set up?

I may want to set my scout up in a similar fashion. I've been thinking of putting in a closed loop water cooler because the Hyper 212 just looks so ugly. And I'm also too lazy to go for the effort of a real custom loop.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esberelias*
> 
> 
> 
> Took out the HDD cage and mounted my SSD with two way tape.... 10x better air flow..
> 
> I'm thinking I might go actual watercool soon... I have most of the parts from a previous build just not sure if my CPU block will fit the 1366


hey i see this alot but im wondering why so many people who have a single gpu throw the card in their second pciex16 slot.. i see this more often on mid towers. does this help with flex from heavy cards.. jw since ill be getting the scout two and also will have a asus 7950 and i imagine it will flex like hell. my last card did atleast but then again it was a dual slot card not a triple like the new one.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> hey i see this alot but im wondering why so many people who have a single gpu throw the card in their second pciex16 slot.. i see this more often on mid towers. does this help with flex from heavy cards.. jw since ill be getting the scout two and also will have a asus 7950 and i imagine it will flex like hell. my last card did atleast but then again it was a dual slot card not a triple like the new one.


When i ran my scout, i found the card ran cooler in the second slot as it was getting a better feed from the front cooling fans (not certain this is why other people are doing it, just that was the case for me).


----------



## esberelias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> hey i see this alot but im wondering why so many people who have a single gpu throw the card in their second pciex16 slot.. i see this more often on mid towers. does this help with flex from heavy cards.. jw since ill be getting the scout two and also will have a asus 7950 and i imagine it will flex like hell. my last card did atleast but then again it was a dual slot card not a triple like the new one.


to be completely honest, the reason I'm personally running it in the second slot (still 16x slot btw) because that way you can see the ASUS logo







when the card is up top it blocks all the good looking components of the board


----------



## esberelias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshowerhead*
> 
> Damn that looks good, esberelias. What cooler is that (corsair H something I can tell)? Can I see how the rad is set up?
> 
> I may want to set my scout up in a similar fashion. I've been thinking of putting in a closed loop water cooler because the Hyper 212 just looks so ugly. And I'm also too lazy to go for the effort of a real custom loop.


Thank you kindly! its the H70. Beautiful thing about the scout is the mesh front cover... so air can still get though, So i can mount it there and get a clean looking case! its HIDEOUS when mounted up top or in the back speically if youre running push/pull fans (which i am). The rad just sits here with no issues (its heavy enough with the fans to not move or vibrate) but you can also throw a piece of two way tape on the botton of the rad and set it on top of the CD-rom)

I'm taking out the H70 for a actual water cooling loop! I ordered parts yesterday and I already had a dual 120mm rad laying around... I'll post pics of the rad soon


----------



## esberelias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> really wish i could find an x58 board layin around somewhere to throw my 920 DO in. just lookin at that x58 sabertooth makes me want my 1366 setup back before the mobo got fried.... somehow the cpu still works though....


did you have the Sabertooth x58? how did it fry?? (dont forget there is 5 year warranty on these boards!)


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esberelias*
> 
> did you have the Sabertooth x58? how did it fry?? (dont forget there is 5 year warranty on these boards!)


No, I had an EVGA SLI LE x58 board. And we had a power surge about a month an a half ago, i guess the whole board wasn't really fried, but it got the memory controller... so the board is useless.


----------



## esberelias

well That sucks!


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> No, I had an EVGA SLI LE x58 board. And we had a power surge about a month an a half ago, i guess the whole board wasn't really fried, but it got the memory controller... so the board is useless.


I'm still using my EVGA X58 SLI LE after more than 3 years, never had a problem - although I haven't had any power surges either!

You can get a B-stock of it for $79.99 or the X58 SLI3 for $89.99 with a one-year warranty direct from EVGA here:

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8

I've been thinking of picking up the latter as it has 2 x SATA III and 2 x USB 3.0 added to the features of the SLI LE.

That, and the fact that the PCIe slot configuration is different so that I wouldn't need a 8+ expansion slot case and a 120mm long SLI connector to space out my SLI GTX580 and still keep them both on x8 slots.

Since my rig plays current games pretty damn well - I don't see the point in upgrading until we know what pricing and other details will be on what comes after Haswell.

I have easily O/C'd my Scout rig's CPU to 3.8GHz, but can't O/C my GPUs because of excessive heat in their current "sandwiched" positions.

Now that SATA III 240 & 480 SSDs are so much cheaper I could replace my SATA II Corsair Force 120GB and get better speed there, too.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> No, I had an EVGA SLI LE x58 board. And we had a power surge about a month an a half ago, i guess the whole board wasn't really fried, but it got the memory controller... so the board is useless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still using my EVGA X58 SLI LE after more than 3 years, never had a problem - although I haven't had any power surges either!
> 
> You can get a B-stock of it for $79.99 or the X58 SLI3 for $89.99 with a one-year warranty direct from EVGA here:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8
> 
> I've been thinking of picking up the latter as it has 2 x SATA III and 2 x USB 3.0 added to the features of the SLI LE.
> 
> That, and the fact that the PCIe slot configuration is different so that I wouldn't need a 8+ expansion slot case and a 120mm long SLI connector to space out my SLI GTX580 and still keep them both on x8 slots.
> 
> Since my rig plays current games pretty damn well - I don't see the point in upgrading until we know what pricing and other details will be on what comes after Haswell.
> 
> I have easily O/C'd my Scout rig's CPU to 3.8GHz, but can't O/C my GPUs because of excessive heat in their current "sandwiched" positions.
> 
> Now that SATA III 240 & 480 SSDs are so much cheaper I could replace my SATA II Corsair Force 120GB and get better speed there, too.
Click to expand...

Haswell might be the only thing that can turn me to 'Dark Side'


----------



## esberelias

Here she is...







Storm Scout water cooled


----------



## SharpEye

Hey guys!
New scout reporting in, I have this case for two years now - I love it!
Here are some pictures I took with my phone ( the quality is pretty low, it's my phone







) :

Powered by Gigabyte!


As you can see, there is a 140mm fan in above the stock 140mm fan, It's the upper 140mm fan that I put there - you will know in a few sec










This is how my system looked like a couple of minutes ago!


And now! Yes, that is a Noctua NH D14 installed









It also fits in with the side panel on!



I cut a bit of the front cover's rings, looks good now imo.

I have been using the Noctua NH D14 for a lil while now, it's great.
I get idle temperatures of 23-26, and on full load I get 45 temperatures, note that I only ran prime95 (blend) for 30 minutes- so I believe the temps can get higher.

@esberelias That's one awesome build


----------



## esberelias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> @esberelias That's one awesome build


Thanks!

Nice rig yourself!


----------



## LostKauz

Ok guys all packages arrived and after a tiny bit of trouble with my asus 7950 its all operational.

Full specs:
CM storm scout 2
Amd fx-6300
CM hyper 212 evo
Asus m5a99fx pro v2
Corsair vengeance 8gb
Corsair neutron 120gb
WD caviar blue 500gb
Asus hd7950 3gb 384bit
Ocz 700w modular

Btw for future folks getting this gpu I had trouble with the weight of it about 3lbs.
Its so heavy it flexed badly and would not post until I supported it (with a roll of etape).

Heres some photos









































In this one you can see my temp etape support.









in the future ill add white/combo blue sleeving. Something to cover the ugly yellow psu sticker along with a few white leds. Further in the future I will add a full loop to this setup. Just not sure if ill use this case for it. (Need inspiration)

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## esberelias

^ Niice! I'd rip the PSU sticker right off have a nice clean look


----------



## LostKauz

I would but I just got it and if I have to rma.. well u know

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SharpEye

@LostKauz You can make a cover made of metal, cardboard, wood or any other material you can use!


----------



## mikemartinco

So After receiving dwoods plate I was able to push my *Scout 2 GTR* build a bit farther.

I cut to sections of the case to fit the h100 and was able to bolt it to the dual 120 fan holes in the front. then install 2 fans pushing OUT of the case, install an h60 behind those fans and another fan behind the h60. all bolted together and very solid. 570 OC temps at full load dont go above 54C now and cpu hasnt hit 50C yet.

i was running intakes on the front and side but what was happening was the air coming into the case and into the h100 was being heated and making the south bridge temp sensor i installed onto its heatsink at 54C, now i made the top and rear and side intakes and all the front fans exhaust, its reversed the flow and make the south bridge sensor run at 34C under load. the h60 pump and 80mm fan on the dwood bracket and on the motherboard pins and the rest of the fans are wired into the nzxt fan controller. the h100 pump is also on the motherboard getting a solid 12v.

to make things easier to take the side panel off i installed a 3 way splitter on the floor so i can disconnect the side panel fans quick and easily.

the only things left i want to do on the build are reinstall the asus DCUII heat shield onto the gpu with the h60 pump and fan underneath it.
make some more acrylic panels with either chrome or carbon fiber vinyl cover. such as I/O cover and floor cover and motherboard cover.


----------



## esberelias

from 3 years to today


----------



## mikemartinco

LostKauz, maybe take a hairdrier or heatgun to the PSU stickers and remove them like esberelias did in the post above this


----------



## LostKauz

will that not void my warranty?


----------



## mikemartinco

could save them on some wax paper and super glue them back on if worst comes to worst


----------



## LostKauz

Did some reorganizing of my setup. much more functional now.
I know we all love photos










^blurry



mini-fridge and keurig on top along with my wifes ultrabook.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow that Storm Scout II White Edition is Shexy!


----------



## LostKauz

thanks im going to try and take some better pictures tomorrow with proper lighting and camera adjustments. Also dig out another 120 for the pull side of things on the cooler. and possibly peel that sticker off the psu.

surprised no one else has the ghost white edition


----------



## jaypeeb0917

hi guys. just got my new scout 2.


i have a few questions about air cooling. i am optimistic that a lot of you have experience on this case. im planning to place fans on all the slots available.
1. do you install fans on the side panel? or just leave it as is.
2. what is the best fan orientation you have that provided best cooling performance? more intake or more exhaust?

i hope you can share your experiences and help me with my new build. thanks in advance









note: not overclocking and not water cooling


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaypeeb0917*
> 
> hi guys. just got my new scout 2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a few questions about air cooling. i am optimistic that a lot of you have experience on this case. im planning to place fans on all the slots available.
> 1. do you install fans on the side panel? or just leave it as is.
> 2. what is the best fan orientation you have that provided best cooling performance? more intake or more exhaust?
> 
> i hope you can share your experiences and help me with my new build. thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note: not overclocking and not water cooling


normally installing fans on the side panel will causing additional noise/vibrations, but if you do put them on, setting them as intake is usually the best performance orientation.


----------



## SharpEye

A long time I have these plans on how to water cool my Scout I, but I still don't know how much I will benefit from it, other then silence.
Any one running a water cooled scout can show his temps?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Snow in Phoenix. On my Birthday. ??? Don't know what else to say


----------



## SharpEye

Your birthday?
Happy birth day







!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> Your birthday?
> Happy birth day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Yeah, on Wednesday. Thanks. That was a weird storm though. Went from 70 to 40s in nothing flat. Snow melted almost as quick too


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Yeah, on Wednesday. Thanks. That was a weird storm though. Went from 70 to 40s in nothing flat. Snow melted almost as quick too


Lol
February birthdays have wierd weathers, mine had some rain, sun and wind while being a hot day xD


----------



## jaypeeb0917

just a follow up on my previous question..

does the cm tpc812 cooler fit on this case? im planning to test this cooler. tnx


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaypeeb0917*
> 
> just a follow up on my previous question..
> 
> does the cm tpc812 cooler fit on this case? im planning to test this cooler. tnx


I'm pretty sure it can, a Noctua NH D14 is 160mm and a CM TPC812 is 163.1mm, just 3.1mm bigger - and with the noctua you still have about 5mm room!


----------



## LostKauz

Speaking of birthdays mines tomarrow!! 25 years lol

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaypeeb0917

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it can, a Noctua NH D14 is 160mm and a CM TPC812 is 163.1mm, just 3.1mm bigger - and with the noctua you still have about 5mm room!


Thanks sharpeye


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Speaking of birthdays mines tomarrow!! 25 years lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


Congrats man, 10 years older then me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaypeeb0917*
> 
> Thanks sharpeye


Glad to help


----------



## DireLeon2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fuijhUn0pk


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fuijhUn0pk


Trololol


----------



## SharpEye

Lol'd


----------



## SharpEye

What I really want to know, the dust filters the front of the case, really filter dust?


----------



## slurk2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> What I really want to know, the dust filters the front of the case, really filter dust?


Yes, it filters dust coming from the front. but not the dust coming from underneath the front panel. Additional filters recommended.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322

Has anyone had any luck with cutting the vents off the side window of the original Storm Scout? I'm going to go SLI soon, so I'd love to have an intake on the side blowing air at my GPU's. The issue with the vents is that they make an obnoxious whirring noise as the air hits them, sounding like a vacuum. I want to cut the vents off and replace them with a Silverstone grille that should solve the issue.

Also if someone has done this, what tool(s) did you use?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sportsmaniac1322*
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with cutting the vents off the side window of the original Storm Scout? I'm going to go SLI soon, so I'd love to have an intake on the side blowing air at my GPU's. The issue with the vents is that they make an obnoxious whirring noise as the air hits them, sounding like a vacuum. I want to cut the vents off and replace them with a Silverstone grille that should solve the issue.
> 
> Also if someone has done this, what tool(s) did you use?


Probably a Dremel. And a spare window in case you screw up









God I wish there was a Microcenter in Phoenix, AZ









http://microcenter.com/product/406960/Core_i5_2500K_33GHz_LGA_1155_Processor_-_OEM

http://microcenter.com/product/388575/Core_i7_3770K_35GHz_LGA_1155_Processor


----------



## SharpEye

Lol here in Israel the 3770K costs like 500$


----------



## shadow water

took these down to put the better ones drown there


----------



## mikemartinco

def worked out great, any lights yet? cant wait to see those, you gotta put them all around the front plexi behind the edges


----------



## shadow water

my biggest need right now it a gpu but still havent come a crossed the extra cash and as the front i want to make a plate to stiffen the front up some and cover everything behind the plexiglass then put red led strips around the front and on the top and bottom of the inside


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I'm thinking about painting my SS1, but I can't decide on a color combo. I like the black, but I've grown bored with the old girl. I'm still using the red LED fans, and just ordered a red LED strip, also just got a Cyborg V5 with red back lights. So I'm thinking white outside, black inside with red trim. Make the front mesh red, and any little details on the inside.

Any suggestions? I'll be doing this on the cheap because I'm a poor, poor man.


----------



## shadow water

okay here are the pictures as promised i hope you guys like them


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> okay here are the pictures as promised i hope you guys like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks slick! I like it.









Now if they just would have made those fans so you could have the ring on either side. The cooler would look so much better with that other ring on the outside.


----------



## shadow water

yeah i agree with you about that one but maybe if i find some black stickers that would fix the ugly sticker on the back


----------



## bigsobes87

Planning a build with the Storm Scout 2, does anyone have any idea if the Corsair H80i will fit inside it? Couldn't find anything on the compatability page for the H80/H100 about it.


----------



## DireLeon2010

1TB WD Black vs 500GB WD Black. Are TB HDD worth it/reliable?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 1TB WD Black vs 500GB WD Black. Are TB HDD worth it/reliable?


If you will need the space within the next year or so, yes. I have one of the WD Black 1TB's and a Green in my media server. The green has been running for years without a problem, and the black is almost a year old now.


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 1TB WD Black vs 500GB WD Black. Are TB HDD worth it/reliable?


Black HDD need to be better then greens so, I have two greens in my system and the 1tb runs for 2 years, the second is running for about 1 6/12 years with no problems.

No jinxing


----------



## Sixz

Hey guys,
Just came across this site when I was looking for some pics of the CM Storm Scout, saw some awesome mods.

Just wanted to share my Scout with it slight mods to keep things happy and cool
















I started chopping to get a Sapphire 7970 ghz edition fitted, and then the radiator, and then i was like, well its chopped already so lets chop some more and placed a small 70mm fan too cool of the cpu socket from behind, blowing on the motherboard. That last mod actually reduced the socket temps by 15C









I was going to buy another case at first since the Scout just doesn't have all features, but now its all good and i'm happy


----------



## DireLeon2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSllkFWVhJI


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigsobes87*
> 
> Planning a build with the Storm Scout 2, does anyone have any idea if the Corsair H80i will fit inside it? Couldn't find anything on the compatability page for the H80/H100 about it.


that depends on everything else in your rig ive seen them fit but only some motherboards have the right spacings for the thicker rad


----------



## szeged

Hey guys quick question.

Was thinking about getting a scout 2 for the gf, I have a storm trooper already and love the cm storm series. Her scout would he air cooled for now but is it possible to fit a xspc 240 kit in the scout?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 1TB WD Black vs 500GB WD Black. Are TB HDD worth it/reliable?


I've been running 2 of the 1TB Caviar Blacks for over 3yrs - not a single problem to report. Good stuff, there...


----------



## esberelias

^ +1


----------



## SharpEye

So did a little mod to the side panel window, here are some pics



Special allen screws to give it a little industrial feel.


----------



## esberelias

Looks good!

I'm considering doing the same thing actually


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esberelias*
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> I'm considering doing the same thing actually


Go for it!
My father got me a good piece, I can use alcohol on it








Make sure it's not to thick tough!


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148840

$64.99 with promo code. Just ordered one. Thought I should share. Cheapest I've seen these in forever.


----------



## SharpEye

Nice deal there


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone got any ideas how to cool my SLI'ed 580's without water cooling or hacking apart my case? I hit 90+ on one of my cards and I just don't like it. I can only fit one side fan ( original scout ).


----------



## DireLeon2010

R.I.P


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone got any ideas how to cool my SLI'ed 580's without water cooling or hacking apart my case? I hit 90+ on one of my cards and I just don't like it. I can only fit one side fan ( original scout ).


Take the GPU, mod it's cooler,for example make a hole to fit an extra fan, OR just buy an aftermarket GPU cooler, what ever you see fit!


----------



## Tjm1

I finally decided to upgrade my heatsink, I don't want to go with water cooling but I only have about 1/4 of an inch between my stock heatsink and the high profile (yes I'm a dumbass) corsair vengeance ram. So i need to find a decent looking heatsink that will outperform the stock heatsink and fit without replacing the ram! The motherboard is a MSI 990FXa-GD80

Can anyone save me from buying a new set of ram?

Pic, that is the old ram in this picture the heat spreaders on the new ram are level with the top of the aluminum portion of the stock heatsink, hey it looked REALLY COOL!! /facepalm


Ill try to get some current pics tomorrow, the camera doesn't want to recognize the card atm and needs a charge anyhow.


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> I finally decided to upgrade my heatsink, I don't want to go with water cooling but I only have about 1/4 of an inch between my stock heatsink and the high profile (yes I'm a dumbass) corsair vengeance ram. So i need to find a decent looking heatsink that will outperform the stock heatsink and fit without replacing the ram! The motherboard is a MSI 990FXa-GD80
> 
> Can anyone save me from buying a new set of ram?
> 
> Pic, that is the old ram in this picture the heat spreaders on the new ram are level with the top of the aluminum portion of the stock heatsink, hey it looked REALLY COOL!! /facepalm
> 
> 
> Ill try to get some current pics tomorrow, the camera doesn't want to recognize the card atm and needs a charge anyhow.


Might I suggest this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029 ?
It doesn't take up a ton of space, and works well in push, pull, and push/pull configurations.


----------



## DireLeon2010

WTBuck?! 0:13

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT77GofLYZE


----------



## Lagpirate

Hey guys, does anyone here have a gtx 690? And if so, will it fit in the cm scout (v1)


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone here have a gtx 690? And if so, will it fit in the cm scout (v1)


I doubt it'll fit unless you drill the rivets out and remove the HDD cage.

I say this because my 10.5" EVGA GTX580 has about a millimeter clearance, and the GTX690 is a full 11.00" long.

That's about 12mm too long.

HTH!


----------



## Lagpirate

Yea I was
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> I doubt it'll fit unless you drill the rivets out and remove the HDD cage.
> 
> I say this because my 10.5" EVGA GTX580 has about a millimeter clearance, and the GTX690 is a full 11.00" long.
> 
> That's about 12mm too long.
> 
> HTH!


yea I was afraid of this. Oh well, looks like I get to finally mod my case! : )


----------



## Lagpirate

Edit: deleted double post


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> Yea I was
> yea I was afraid of this. Oh well, looks like I get to finally mod my case! : )


Just removed the driver bay, DO IT DO IT NOW! makes the case look so wide open and stuff, plus I managed to get good cable mangement!


----------



## Obito Ishii

It's been a few months since I last posted. I had a house fire 08/11, and just got around to building a new rig. Been living off my surprisingly trusty HP DV6. I decided to stick with the Storm Scout, but the white version 2 model. Below is the soon to be resurrected "Gangsterish" internals.



Going to try and fit my Corsair H80i proper, if not going to get some LP ram, and stick a 212 EVO I think. I only could find one other Scout 2 member who installed the H80i, but ran into some restrictions with the install. I hope the Mpower mobo will let me install the block right side up, and have the tubs not press against the ram. Too bad I wont be able to put this together till Monday. I'll also need to get a bigger desk. {^_^}


----------



## Lagpirate

Edit: deleted double post. (stupid phone!)


----------



## Lagpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> Just removed the driver bay, DO IT DO IT NOW! makes the case look so wide open and stuff, plus I managed to get good cable mangement!


I actually decided to remove the HDD cage, and mounted my HDD and SSD up into my 5.25 bays. I'm really liking the look of it, and i have ALOT better airflow without the cage obstructing it. Test fitted with my buddies 690, and everything fits perfect, with plenty of room. 690 should be here on TUESDAY! WOOT!


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> I actually decided to remove the HDD cage, and mounted my HDD and SSD up into my 5.25 bays. I'm really liking the look of it, and i have ALOT better airflow without the cage obstructing it. Test fitted with my buddies 690, and everything fits perfect, with plenty of room. 690 should be here on TUESDAY! WOOT!


Nice!

690 woop woop : D hope every thing turns well









Well, in my case ( see what I did there?) the top part of the scout is like an air tunnel, air just goes from front to back and out, the HDDs are cooled by the bottom fan, planing on making a costum HDD cage


----------



## mikemartinco

high five to fellow hdd cage removers! i love how mine turned out as well as the air flow


----------



## DireLeon2010

I need two good high pressure fans for my H60. Any ideas?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162011

Also....Halp! Is there a data version of this? I want to cut my HDD bay out of my Scout. So I'll have redo my cabling.


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162011
> 
> Also....Halp! Is there a data version of this? I want to cut my HDD bay out of my Scout. So I'll have redo my cabling.


I think the only time that two devices are connected together off a single data cable is IDE, setting a slave and master, that is what I'm pretty sure of, you have to connect every sata device to the motherboard alone.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162011
> 
> Also....Halp! Is there a data version of this? I want to cut my HDD bay out of my Scout. So I'll have redo my cabling.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only time that two devices are connected together off a single data cable is IDE, setting a slave and master, that is what I'm pretty sure of, you have to connect every sata device to the motherboard alone.
Click to expand...

Hmmm....don't know what I was thinking


----------



## shadow water

hey guys i tryed turning it off and back on but it still wont work. can i get any suggestions?


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

lol What the hell cut through that?

Nice clean cut too.


----------



## shadow water

all purpose metal/wood chop saw ftw


----------



## SharpEye

Why D:


----------



## mikemartinco

my guess was bandsaw


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> hey guys i tryed turning it off and back on but it still wont work. can i get any suggestions?


Wow. Thing must have really pissed you off


----------



## skaedryn

My first ever build! Ill soon be upgrading my GPU to something a little more powerful.Can I fit a HD 7950 in here and keep it cool without modding?

CPU:3570K @ 3.8GHz
GPU:GTX 650
Case: Storm scout!
Ram:8GB ddr3 1800ish mhz


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> Why D:


because that was the worst phone laying around and the screen was already like that from throwing it at a couch


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> because that was the worst phone laying around and the screen was already like that from throwing it at a couch


Next time you want to destroy something like that please send it to me, helps me not live in the street


----------



## GoodInk

I first want to say I'm sorry for my lack of availability on here for the past couple months, life has been pretty busy. I feel you all deserve better and I'm stepping down as the leader of the club. If anyone is wanting to step up and take over, please send me a PM and I'll do what I can to get it switched over.


----------



## Centenial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> because that was the worst phone laying around and the screen was already like that from throwing it at a couch


Is your couch made of bricks? The old cinder block and plywood couch.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> because that was the worst phone laying around and the screen was already like that from throwing it at a couch
> 
> 
> 
> Is your couch made of bricks? The old cinder block and plywood couch.
Click to expand...

Had an old rattan couch from an older brother in my bedroom for awhile when I was a kid (true story







) You could definately break things against that. Toys, lamps, shins, toes


----------



## Lagpirate

.
My 690 came yesterday








Fits like a dream now that I removed the HDD cage.. Ill upload some more pics as soon as I get home from work.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centenial*
> 
> Is your couch made of bricks? The old cinder block and plywood couch.


nope it was a nice soft couch but i throw it that hard...


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I first want to say I'm sorry for my lack of availability on here for the past couple months, life has been pretty busy. I feel you all deserve better and I'm stepping down as the leader of the club. If anyone is wanting to step up and take over, please send me a PM and I'll do what I can to get it switched over.


Oh no D:


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> nope it was a nice soft couch but i throw it that hard...


Lol ur a beast


----------



## Obito Ishii

Well the 1st phase is finished, still need to work on cable management a bit more, and add some better fans in places. So far I like what it has turned out to be. One thing though, I know for sure that if I want to upgrade to 16gGBram, I'll have to go for 2 x 8GB chips. The tubes from the H80i claimed the 1st dimm slot ><;







Yeah I know I have to re-center the picture. Just a little lazy now.


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obito Ishii*
> 
> Well the 1st phase is finished, still need to work on cable management a bit more, and add some better fans in places. So far I like what it has turned out to be. One thing though, I know for sure that if I want to upgrade to 16gGBram, I'll have to go for 2 x 8GB chips. The tubes from the H80i claimed the 1st dimm slot ><;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know I have to re-center the picture. Just a little lazy now.


I honestly hated the new scout 2 but after looking at yours................well that's a damn sexy rig you have there.
Im now a believer.
I love it.

Also you can rotate that water pump around so the tubes dont block ur ram slot.
Unless you dont want to ruin the look of course.

On second thought the corsair coolers might be different to my Antec in the way they mount so ignore me please.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

as far as i know you can rotate the pump+block any way you need it, as long as the pipes have enough give in them and are not being pulled on, my H70 has it's pipes coming out at a sideways angle too, BUT they don't stick out so they don't even come close to my ram slots, there should be some pics on here of mine


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Added a red LED strip to my Scout. Waiting for it to warm up and I may give the old girl a new coat of paint and a solid window. Also planning on putting some El Wire in the little slots on the front. Not sure what else I'd do to it, really.


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a red LED strip to my Scout. Waiting for it to warm up and I may give the old girl a new coat of paint and a solid window. Also planning on putting some El Wire in the little slots on the front. Not sure what else I'd do to it, really.


Wow really nice


----------



## DireLeon2010

Haven't seen anybody on OCN with one of these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200021

Thought I'd try it out. Comes with a fan controller.


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Haven't seen anybody on OCN with one of these.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200021
> 
> Thought I'd try it out. Comes with a fan controller.


I bought a rosewill product once, never again.


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> I bought a rosewill product once, never again.


Lol'd


----------



## DireLeon2010

I have 6 of the red LED and 6 blue LED Rosewill fans I bought 2 years ago. They're still working fine.

I also purchased a Rosewill Destroyer case that is quite nice for the price.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> I bought a rosewill product once, never again.


This.

I'm all for cheap, even cheap and bad quality... But Rosewill is a gamble and a half. Buy two of those fans, chances are one will be dead in a couple of months.


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> This.
> 
> I'm all for cheap, even cheap and bad quality... But Rosewill is a gamble and a half. Buy two of those fans, chances are one will be dead in a couple of months.


Mine was a card reader to replace an old dell one that stopped reading cards from my brothers camera, plugged it in fired up the comp and flash wisp of smoke done.

Seriously that isn't a low quality product, that is no quality control whatsoever.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> Mine was a card reader to replace an old dell one that stopped reading cards from my brothers camera, plugged it in fired up the comp and flash wisp of smoke done.
> 
> Seriously that isn't a low quality product, that is no quality control whatsoever.


lmao

Was it just the card reader, or did it damage anything else? I'd be giving them a call if it hurt anything else. I had a stock Intel heatsink fan throw the fan out of the housing at pretty high RPM and take out an 8800 one time. After harassing them forever, they finally sent me a gift certificate for $40.


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> lmao
> 
> Was it just the card reader, or did it damage anything else? I'd be giving them a call if it hurt anything else. I had a stock Intel heatsink fan throw the fan out of the housing at pretty high RPM and take out an 8800 one time. After harassing them forever, they finally sent me a gift certificate for $40.


XD You made my day.


----------



## Azt3ck

Here is a SCOUT I built and put up for sale.
Specs are:
Phenom II 965 BE
ASUS ROG Crosshair IV
8gb Ripjaw Gamers ram
500gb Hard drive
600 watt PSU


----------



## Wildblade

im liking the RoG logo on the front


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Anyone loving the new bioshock yet?









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_8oqbPDTVs

I can't seem to get the video embedd to work, so a clicky link is all i can do! :/


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Anyone loving the new bioshock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_8oqbPDTVs
> 
> I can't seem to get the video embedd to work, so a clicky link is all i can do! :/


YES! Just beat it last night, actually. Freakin' AMAZING game...


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Anyone loving the new bioshock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_8oqbPDTVs
> 
> I can't seem to get the video embedd to work, so a clicky link is all i can do! :/


I'm waiting for Metro:Last Light I really liked Metro 2033 and I hope Last Light will be good or even better









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKsB4hECFMQ&feature=share&list=SP4E234BA93FA1E88A


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> YES! Just beat it last night, actually. Freakin' AMAZING game...


I've not completed it yet, but i'm slowly getting there, life is getting in the way of my gaming time a lot lately









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> I'm waiting for Metro:Last Light I really liked Metro 2033 and I hope Last Light will be good or even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKsB4hECFMQ&feature=share&list=SP4E234BA93FA1E88A


Looks good!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> I've not completed it yet, but i'm slowly getting there, life is getting in the way of my gaming time a lot lately


Gaming gets in the way of my life. lol


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Gaming gets in the way of my life. lol


lol i try to keep myself busy! i finished Bioshock Infinite lastnight, i'm sad that it's over, but the ending blew my mind.. i watched the part that comes after the ending credits too, there's always something after ending credits in any game worth its salt


----------



## Azt3ck

Hey thx Wildblade, Still thinking of doing some more work to it.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> lol i try to keep myself busy! i finished Bioshock Infinite lastnight, i'm sad that it's over, but the ending blew my mind.. i watched the part that comes after the ending credits too, there's always something after ending credits in any game worth its salt


I tried to pause the game in the credits to check an IM and it exited.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I tried to pause the game in the credits to check an IM and it exited.


You missed about 10 seconds, if that! i did record it though.. just not gotten around to putting it on youtube


----------



## Paps.pt

Hello everyone, great thread, lots of good info.

One question: is it possible to install two separate 120mm radiators on the CM Storm Scout without modding, like one on top and one on back?

Cheers!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Hello everyone, great thread, lots of good info.
> 
> One question: is it possible to install two separate 120mm radiators on the CM Storm Scout without modding, like one on top and one on back?
> 
> Cheers!


whhhyyyyyyyy??









i would highly doubt it, there wouldn't be enough room, that's my opinion at least


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Hello everyone, great thread, lots of good info.
> 
> One question: is it possible to install two separate 120mm radiators on the CM Storm Scout without modding, like one on top and one on back?
> 
> Cheers!


Not sure, but you can always install a rad in the front of the case


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> Not sure, but you can always install a rad in the front of the case


You´re probably right, if I remove the drive bay...I just dont know if I have enough space for my 3 hard drives and 1 SSD...If I mount one rad on the back and one on the front, should I put the front one intake and the back one outake?


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> You´re probably right, if I remove the drive bay...I just dont know if I have enough space for my 3 hard drives and 1 SSD...If I mount one rad on the back and one on the front, should I put the front one intake and the back one outake?


Maybe install the rad on the 5.25 inch bay, ther should be room for a single DVD (for example) and a rad

Btw this can be nice:
Front is intake
Back is out-take


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> You´re probably right, if I remove the drive bay...I just dont know if I have enough space for my 3 hard drives and 1 SSD...If I mount one rad on the back and one on the front, should I put the front one intake and the back one outake?


you can easily fit a 120mm Rad at the bottom if you have a normal length PSU, here's mine when i had just a fan there:


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> you can easily fit a 120mm Rad at the bottom if you have a normal length PSU, here's mine when i had just a fan there:


I'm sorry but is your case the CM storm Scout 1? Mine dosent have a hole in the bottom for a fan.


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> I'm sorry but is your case the CM storm Scout 1? Mine dosent have a hole in the bottom for a fan.


Because you make one, modding all the way!


----------



## Paps.pt

My question was "without modding". Thanks anyway


----------



## Paps.pt

Another thing: I can't seem to find any info on the decibels the stock fans do... do any of you guys think they are loud? If I change them to some noctuas or something, will there be a difference? I ordered a asetek 760gc clc and a 740GF to cool my 2500k OCed to 4.3Ghz and my two Inno3D gtx570 Hawk in SLI and try reducing the overall noise but my pc seems loud even in idle mode.


----------



## Paps.pt

Edit. Sorry, double post.


----------



## Wildblade

not in the club officially, mainly because im too lazy to fill form. but here is mine:
(full gallery here)


*OS:* Win 7 64bit
*mobo:* prebuilt Asus-CM5675-09







dont ask
*cpu*: i5-650 (LGA 1156/Clarkdale)
*cooler:* stock (yes, fan is lopssided, thats how its was on heatsink..
*ram*: 6GB (3 x 2GB)
*psu*: corsair hx750
*gpu*: evga gtx 660ti SC (still overclocked it)
*soundcard*: Creative Sound Blaster Z (onboard audio died)
*SSD*: Samsung 830 120GB
*HDD*: Seagate Barricuda 2TB / WD 1 TB x3
*Fan total:* 6 out of the 9 available spots (1 120mm RED LED included in rear, 2 120mm on top and on side panel, 1 140mm in front)
*misc*: Asus dvdrw, NZXT LCD 5-fan controller, NZXT LED multicolor controller w/strip
*peripherals*: razer naga epic, acer 23" H233H, crappy keyboard

*Upgrade plans:* (because i know the insides will most likely be criticized, hehe)
_*waiting on Haswell news before I make decision. b/c i know its LGA 1150. otherwise sticking with the following.._
*mobo*: asus sabertooth z77
*cpu*: i5-3570K (was gonna do i7-3770k but wouldve been overkill)
*cooler*: either h80i or seidon120.. still researching which prefilled watercooling fits best. no, dont want h100i, i dont wanna mod. lazy.
*ram*: corsair dominator 8GB (2 x 4GB) might go higher with my work demand.
*gpu*: maybe 2nd 660ti later for SLI.. like next yr or holidays.
*SSD/HDD:* definitely more. possibly onboard RAID
*misc*: need new keyboard, headphones, new psu sleeving, and possibly another external drive for backing up more than twice

sorry for long post, i figured i give as much info as possible to avoid tons of questions on my sketchy upgrade, new to pc building


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Another thing: I can't seem to find any info on the decibels the stock fans do... do any of you guys think they are loud? If I change them to some noctuas or something, will there be a difference? I ordered a asetek 760gc clc and a 740GF to cool my 2500k OCed to 4.3Ghz and my two Inno3D gtx570 Hawk in SLI and try reducing the overall noise but my pc seems loud even in idle mode.


I don't think they are very loud, really. My tower is right next to me and I can barely hear them. When gaming it gets a bit loud, but that's the Ultra Kaze's and my GPU fans. If you want quiet at medium to high RPM, stay really, really far away from the Ultra Kaze's. lol Great fans, but super loud at high RPM.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I don't think they are very loud, really. My tower is right next to me and I can barely hear them. When gaming it gets a bit loud, but that's the Ultra Kaze's and my GPU fans. If you want quiet at medium to high RPM, stay really, really far away from the Ultra Kaze's. lol Great fans, but super loud at high RPM.


Thanks, let's hope you're right and that the problem is my gpu's 3 fan coolers. I really hope I can find a way to fit the two 120mm rads on the storm Scout. Will keep you posted!


----------



## qzyxya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildblade*
> 
> not in the club officially, mainly because im too lazy to fill form. but here is mine:
> (full gallery here)
> 
> 
> *OS:* Win 7 64bit
> *mobo:* prebuilt Asus-CM5675-09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont ask
> *cpu*: i5-650 (LGA 1156/Clarkdale)
> *cooler:* stock (yes, fan is lopssided, thats how its was on heatsink..
> *ram*: 6GB (3 x 2GB)
> *psu*: corsair hx750
> *gpu*: evga gtx 660ti SC (still overclocked it)
> *soundcard*: Creative Sound Blaster Z (onboard audio died)
> *SSD*: Samsung 830 120GB
> *HDD*: Seagate Barricuda 2TB / WD 1 TB x3
> *Fan total:* 6 out of the 9 available spots (1 120mm RED LED included in rear, 2 120mm on top and on side panel, 1 140mm in front)
> *misc*: Asus dvdrw, NZXT LCD 5-fan controller, NZXT LED multicolor controller w/strip
> *peripherals*: razer naga epic, acer 23" H233H, crappy keyboard
> 
> *Upgrade plans:* (because i know the insides will most likely be criticized, hehe)
> _*waiting on Haswell news before I make decision. b/c i know its LGA 1150. otherwise sticking with the following.._
> *mobo*: asus sabertooth z77
> *cpu*: i5-3570K (was gonna do i7-3770k but wouldve been overkill)
> *cooler*: either h80i or seidon120.. still researching which prefilled watercooling fits best. no, dont want h100i, i dont wanna mod. lazy.
> *ram*: corsair dominator 8GB (2 x 4GB) might go higher with my work demand.
> *gpu*: maybe 2nd 660ti later for SLI.. like next yr or holidays.
> *SSD/HDD:* definitely more. possibly onboard RAID
> *misc*: need new keyboard, headphones, new psu sleeving, and possibly another external drive for backing up more than twice
> 
> sorry for long post, i figured i give as much info as possible to avoid tons of questions on my sketchy upgrade, new to pc building


looks NICE


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Just added a second strip of smd led's to my scout, they're on one of my sound controllers, they're very bright! also my power led is now purple, i wired one small smd led to the spare output on the same sound controller the new smd led's are on, so i can make the power led react to sound if i choose..







anyways here's some pics i took


----------



## DireLeon2010

It's purple. Purple is cool









Newegg! Enough with the $19.99 shipping for the white SSII already!!!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> It's purple. Purple is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg! Enough with the $19.99 shipping for the white SSII already!!!


Thanks! and i don't bother with shipping costs, i go to my seller and pick it up directly, that's how i got my scout II









p,s i've got a video uploading to youtube as i type this, will be ready to view soon


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Video is done









SMD RGB LED AoM Scout II Video


----------



## SharpEye

I love purple builds









Speaking of LEDs, does any one know if the red LEDs on the scout 1 are rated for more then 5 volts, 12 volts maybe?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> I love purple builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of LEDs, does any one know if the red LEDs on the scout 1 are rated for more then 5 volts, 12 volts maybe?


as far as i remember they're 5v


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anybody here know if Superflower is still making PSUs for Rosewill? If so, which models?


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Anybody here know if Superflower is still making PSUs for Rosewill? If so, which models?


Capstone, Tachyon, and Fortress series, not sure on the Lightning series. all of the above are excellent choices !


----------



## DireLeon2010

Cool. Thanks


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Just added a second strip of smd led's to my scout, they're on one of my sound controllers, they're very bright! also my power led is now purple, i wired one small smd led to the spare output on the same sound controller the new smd led's are on, so i can make the power led react to sound if i choose..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways here's some pics i took


Looks absolutely stunning! Do you have any pics with side panel off?

Which sound controller are you using? (I know you have given me the link before but not sure where)


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Looks absolutely stunning! Do you have any pics with side panel off?
> 
> Which sound controller are you using? (I know you have given me the link before but not sure where)


you just quoted me with a picture with the side panel off lol, but i could have used a different angle i guess, i'll take some more tomorrow









i use two sound controllers, one is fully home made for me by my dad, but i programmed the colour change sequences in myself, and the other is a sunbeam tech sound controller originally designed to power two pairs of cold cathodes, all i needed to do with that was remove the plugs that normally go into the inverters and wire them up to the LEDs directly, since the controller is 12v and the LEDs are 12v everything works really nicely


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> you just quoted me with a picture with the side panel off lol, but i could have used a different angle i guess, i'll take some more tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use two sound controllers, one is fully home made for me by my dad, but i programmed the colour change sequences in myself, and the other is a sunbeam tech sound controller originally designed to power two pairs of cold cathodes, all i needed to do with that was remove the plugs that normally go into the inverters and wire them up to the LEDs directly, since the controller is 12v and the LEDs are 12v everything works really nicely


lol.... I meant to ask if you had any *more* pics.

Alright thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> lol.... I meant to ask if you had any *more* pics.
> 
> Alright thanks. I'll check it out.


lol here's two more, i took them lastnight after i moved the new LED strip so that it runs behind the radiator and pci slots, ignore the wiring mess, i need to get some black sata cables and rework the front panel cables etc

one more thing, the board you see in the bottom pci slot is the home made sound controller, it's a dummy pci board though, no contacts on the card, it just gives me a place to secure it! the silver thing on the right tucked into the top of the top hdd cage is the sunbeam tech sound controller, it's a small thing and it still works just as well when the side panel is on the case


----------



## DireLeon2010

That really looks nice









edit : My rig is much faster now that I have only two dimm slots populated








In other words....new memory arrived yesterday


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> That really looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : My rig is much faster now that I have only two dimm slots populated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words....new memory arrived yesterday


thanks









Yeah i kinda have 3 out of my 4 slots being used, and if i'm honest i've not seen a performance drop compared to when i was just using two slots


----------



## LostKauz

Just switched back to my scout2 from my had xb for the little bit of extra cooling. ..... And I needed a change of scenery.

Enjoy.
































































Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obito Ishii

Very nice set up you have there LostKauz. Gave me a few idea's on my next step of action with my rig. Thank you for posting.


----------



## SharpEye

Very cool rig there!

On my side, my GTX 460, died...


----------



## LostKauz

Hey thanks guys I really need to clean up the cables but I also really need to sleeve this psu too.. I'm honestly about to be lazy and order extensions even though ide like multiple colors per cable.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LostKauz

Also that really sucks about the 460 hope you can afford a new gpu

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wildblade

i was gonna go for a the corsair H60. but now that I see what you did with the H100i, it doesn't look bad! even when the radiator part is on the outside (which i was worried about).


----------



## Kaneda13

Here's how the new 660ti SC is cooling, the gap in the 7 day scale is when i switched from air to water:


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> Here's how the new 660ti SC is cooling, the gap in the 7 day scale is when i switched from air to water:


What is that software? Looks great


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> What is that software? Looks great



iStat Menus


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> 
> iStat Menus


Thinking the same thing. Definitely going to start using that!









Edit - D'oh. Its Mac only


----------



## DireLeon2010

Why do I think that Logitech trackball mouse is the most advanced hardware in that room?


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I think that Logitech trackball mouse is the most advanced hardware in that room?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Oh dear God









Gotta admit tho, that's a sweet paintjob on that case


----------



## SharpEye

I saw it a while back, I don't like the use of Corsair...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> I saw it a while back, I don't like the *misuse* of Corsair...


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvenTheBerserK*
> 
> I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## LostKauz

Closer view of h100i mounting for those interested I'm debating on throwing it in the front spot though.

















Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SharpEye

Why not put the fans out and the rad in?


----------



## LostKauz

For one theirs no filtration for dust and 2 I don't want 2 fans exposed to people or children putting their hand near it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> Why not put the fans out and the rad in?


That's what I was wondering. With fan grills to protect your knuckles.

I love the look of this case. I just don't want to see the rad.

I also hate that you can't remove the drive bays. Really guys? There are cheapo cases on the market now that allow you to do that much









Still want one tho. Still love ya Cooler Master


----------



## LostKauz

I don't like that its showing either which is why I'm going to move it. Its sad because even my had xb has room for a 240 with p/p. Though at the cost of hat drive cooling

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaaaaaaacck

Does anyone know where I can find one of these power supply box extension thingys?
I really wanna get one for my scout 2


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaaaaaaacck*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find one of these power supply box extension thingys?
> I really wanna get one for my scout 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http:/ /www .[URL=http://overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1407602/width/500/height/1000%5B/IMG]overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1407602/width/500/height/1000[/IMG[/URL]][/QUOTE]
> 
> I did a little google, didn't find one lol, might be because I don't know the exact name, I think it's a "Fake Floor"
> But you can always make one on your own [IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaaaaaaacck*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find one of these power supply box extension thingys?
> I really wanna get one for my scout 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have never seen one for sale anywhere, but there are several builds on this site incorporating them, and some of the logs show how they made theirs.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaaaaaaacck*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find one of these power supply box extension thingys?
> I really wanna get one for my scout 2


mine was made with some perspex(plexi glass to my american friends) that was heated up gently and bent into a right angle, i've seen people use metal, wood and cardboard to do theirs, just remember to make sure your power supply is orientated with the fan facing down if you do make one! hope that helps


----------



## jaaaaaaacck

What did you use to measure it out to fit all the way to the cage and not touch the motherboard?


----------



## LostKauz

So i went to put my h100i in the front 2 120mm spots only to realize that the cage for the hdd's isnt screwed in so i will need to drill it out. So im planning to when i get time to remove the upper cage completely and put the h100i in that location then installing two fans in the top, im also contemplating painting the black mesh on the front bezel and top pop out piece a blue color to match the heat sinks on my motherboard. Im also planning to make a piece to cover the psu and cables coming out of it. I would also like to get some feet for the case similiar to the ones on the storm sniper if anyone know where i can get some.


----------



## Wildblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> So i went to put my h100i in the front 2 120mm spots only to realize that the cage for the hdd's isnt screwed in so i will need to drill it out. So im planning to when i get time to remove the upper cage completely and put the h100i in that location then installing two fans in the top, im also contemplating painting the black mesh on the front bezel and top pop out piece a blue color to match the heat sinks on my motherboard. Im also planning to make a piece to cover the psu and cables coming out of it. I would also like to get some feet for the case similiar to the ones on the storm sniper if anyone know where i can get some.


here, i hope this gives some help maybe. this guy has the older H100 (non-i) and mounted his radiator in the front as well. but quite similar to your plan.

*edit*: post pics when you get started! i definitely want to get an H100i eventually, but I haven't seen many Scout2's with it. I only see normal fan heatsinks or single 120mm WC radiators going out the rear.


----------



## DireLeon2010

So the the gunmetal grey SSII is not available anymore?

Oh, and lol.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/22081768?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227000000000&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=&wl3=21486607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildblade*
> 
> here, i hope this gives some help maybe. this guy has the older H100 (non-i) and mounted his radiator in the front as well. but quite similar to your plan.
> 
> *edit*: post pics when you get started! i definitely want to get an H100i eventually, but I haven't seen many Scout2's with it. I only see normal fan heatsinks or single 120mm WC radiators going out the rear.


i may start this project when my wife gets home (im off today with the kids) and its raining anyways so may be good opportunity to tear it down.


----------



## LostKauz

tigerdirect has the gunmetal one but i would jump on it.. from the pics though it really doesnt appear gunmetal at all.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7348072&CatId=1509


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaaaaaaacck*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find one of these power supply box extension thingys?
> I really wanna get one for my scout 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So I found this thread, have a couple of ideas you can get there!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1289667/acrylic-psu-shield


----------



## DireLeon2010

Welcome to Scientology!!!


----------



## LordOfTots

So I'm thinking about getting a storm scout, but my current mobo is EATX, so normally one would immediantly assume that it wouldnt fit. However, the dimensions are 12" x 10.35" While Standard Atx in 12" x 9.6". Is it possible it could fit? could it make the squeeze? Any help would be appreciated









EDIT: Just to add, EATX is normally 12" x 13", so mine is definitely small for a eatx


----------



## imh073p

I'm sure if you are handy with a dremel, anything is possible. But stock? I doubt it, ATX barely fits. I remember seeing someone throw an SR2 in a Scout a few years ago.


----------



## LordOfTots

I saw a review where a motherboard that was two tenths of an inch longer than nine was put in. So I would just have to get tricky with my cable management. My sata ports are facing to the right though ill probably have to remove the top hdd cage


----------



## Nepalese

Hi guys. I am building a new system and am dead set on custom water cooling. I have the Storm Scout 2 case and would greatly appreciated any input to help me build a custom setup.

Here are the parts that I have come up with.

1. XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock for Intel Sockets (Intel)
2. XSPC Razor GTX680 Full Coverage GPU Waterblock
3. Swiftech MCP655-B 12v DC Watercooling Pump w/Tach Sensor
4. Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 80 Ice Red - BP-WTZM80P-IRDBK
5. XSPC EX240 2x120mm Crossflow Radiator

Not sure what size tubing to get. What about fittings? Sorry I have never done this. I can do it myself if I have the right parts but when I try to look for parts, I go blank -_-
All help appreciated. Will the rad and res fit my case? Are all the parts listed above compatible with each other? This is what I need to know. Please help me







Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Wildblade

in LostKauz's setup, you can see the h100i mounted on top on the exterior of the case and with its push fans in the inside. Now the H100i is approx. *275mm* and the radiator you want is *290mm*. And the front of the case will not accomodate that radiator due to the optical drive bays, _unless you dremel them off_. I haven't measured the bottom floor from the PSU to the front though either, which could be a possibility. But the only thing i can think of from the top of my head is mounting the radiator externally like this (note* not the SCII in the pic). This way, you have more internal space to work with, can utilize those top 2 WC grommet holes, and even get a bigger radiator if you want.

**not an expert, above is what I thought of within 10 mins, take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Nepalese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildblade*
> 
> in LostKauz's setup, you can see the h100i mounted on top on the exterior of the case and with its push fans in the inside. Now the H100i is approx. *275mm* and the radiator you want is *290mm*. And the front of the case will not accomodate that radiator due to the optical drive bays, _unless you dremel them off_. I haven't measured the bottom floor from the PSU to the front though either, which could be a possibility. But the only thing i can think of from the top of my head is mounting the radiator externally like this (note* not the SCII in the pic). This way, you have more internal space to work with, can utilize those top 2 WC grommet holes, and even get a bigger radiator if you want.
> 
> **not an expert, above is what I thought of within 10 mins, take it with a grain of salt


Thank you for the reply. So that radiator is too long to be mounted from the inside? How about these http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsexdu12ra.html. Can I mount these from the inside on the top? Thanks again.


----------



## Nepalese

Another thought for no modification setup. Can I use two of these rads http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsrs1xsifanr.html
This is what I am thinking of. Res to the pump, pump to the top 120mm rad, rad to cpu block, block to 120mm Rear Rad, rad to the res? That way, I will have a stand by rad for video card block when I am ready to do it. What do you think? Will those 120mm rad fit from the inside?


----------



## Nepalese

Something like this:


----------



## Samantha87

Hello everyone, my name is Samantha, I have just bought a Scout 2 (as recommended by my friend AliasOfMyself) to replace my elite 430 which was a bit lacking in space and cable management (especially since I added another hard drive) here is a picture of my scout
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8671445373/
image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr

And here is a teaser picture showing the evil intentions I have planed for her
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8671445447/
image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr


----------



## slurk2k

*BEFORE*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> I finally got everything in place in my brand new Storm Scout 2 Gun Metal tower


*AFTER*



New PSU, sleeved sata and power cables, removed hdd cage (upper and lower) to make room for future watercooling. Moved hdd and ssd to the 5.25 bay with an adapter I found on dx.com increadibly cheap.

I had to RMA the previous Corsair GS700 cause it was so noisy and made all kinds of squeeks, humms and ticking sounds. I requested an AX760 to replace it, and I'm very happy with it. Silent, modular and it has nice looks.


----------



## slurk2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samantha87*
> 
> And here is a teaser picture showing the evil intentions I have planed for her
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8671445447/
> image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr


Pink Storm Scout II ?!?!

Sweet!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samantha87*
> 
> Hello everyone, my name is Samantha, I have just bought a Scout 2 (as recommended by my friend AliasOfMyself) to replace my elite 430 which was a bit lacking in space and cable management (especially since I added another hard drive) here is a picture of my scout
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8671445373/
> image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
> 
> And here is a teaser picture showing the evil intentions I have planed for her
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8671445447/
> image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr


----------



## shadow water

just finished up making a gpu cable. cant feel my fingers from all the burns lol


----------



## Wildblade

i might not get a new mobo/cpu/wc setup soon, depends on haswell news. Current is in my sig. but my point is, I've been doing my research and wanted to share what I found...
*MOTHERBOARD COMPATIBILITY For Storm Scout 2:*

So we all know the box says for the CMSCII, "fits micro-ATX and regular ATX motherboards". _(*note: I do not own these rigs)_

example #1: 12.0" x 9.6"
here is a regular sized ASRock x78 Extreme6 ATX motherboard in the CMSCII.


example #2: 12" x 10.1"
HOWEVER. I found this on a chinese pc forum (no, I dont speak/read it. Sort of just came up on google). It is an Asus Maximus V Formula EXTENDED-ATX Motherboard in the CMSCII.


example #3: 12" x 10.39"
Another example of an Extended ATX in the CMSCII with a Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3.


Conclusion: as you can see, it IS possible. But you run into some cable management issues like the 24-pin will most likely not be routed through the rubber grommet holes anymore. and like the normal ATX, you probably will not be putting a thick gpu in the last slot. Did not research if 3-way SLI/Crossfire was do-able, but I assume it would not be ideal due to expansion bay slot room. Unless the PCI slots are in the correct order for you to utilize the 6 out of 7 slots you would need. You will also notice that routing your sata cables through the rubber grommets will probably not happen with going EATX either. But there is a solution to all these issues without modding!

If you look below, the Asus Sabertooth Z77 is a regular ATX mobo, but in its cable management, You can see that they just route the cables around the edge of the motherboard tray itself. Problem solved










hope this helps anyone contemplating this idea







I know I am!


----------



## Samantha87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> Pink Storm Scout II ?!?!
> 
> Sweet!


Yeah I'll be more or less painting the grey parts candy pink and the black parts fluorescent pink and on the sides I'll be painting white purple and magenta butterflies


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samantha87*
> 
> Yeah I'll be more or less painting the grey parts candy pink and the black parts fluorescent pink and on the sides I'll be painting white purple and magenta butterflies


Dear lord... lol









To each their own... I, personally, can't stand pink. However, I look forward to making faces at it when it's done.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samantha87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> Pink Storm Scout II ?!?!
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll be more or less painting the grey parts candy pink and the black parts fluorescent pink and on the sides I'll be painting white purple and magenta butterflies
Click to expand...

Why didn't you just get the black one


----------



## Jaedonk

So I managed to mount an h100 in the front bottom, I Haven't seen anyone else do it with leaving the drive cages in yet.
I had to cut from the top and the bottom from behind the front panel, as well as 2 strips for the waterlines to fit, and it still BARLEY FIT. its extremely snug.

any ways here are some pictures so you can see what I'm talking about


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samantha87*
> 
> Yeah I'll be more or less painting the grey parts candy pink and the black parts fluorescent pink and on the sides I'll be painting white purple and magenta butterflies


Can't wait to see it. Lauren from Tasty PC had a cool looking pink 600T. You should do a build log.


----------



## mikemartinco

SWEET ANOTHER FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER. YOUR NUMBER TWO!
pics are in my sig rig and heres a link to my build log, i butchered it with a dremel though. your idea DESTROYS mine only because i put all my drives up top and removed the entire bottom cage.

build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1373821/build-log-s-c-o-u-t-2-g-t-r/0_50

i originally had dual rads, an H60 for gpu and H100 for cpu. the metal lip under the top bay i flattened with vise grips so the h100's lines were tucked underneath more


----------



## mikemartinco

SWEET ANOTHER FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER. YOUR NUMBER TWO!
pics are in my sig rig and heres a link to my build log, i butchered it with a dremel though. your idea DESTROYS mine only because i put all my drives up top and removed the entire bottom cage.

build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1373821/build-log-s-c-o-u-t-2-g-t-r/0_50

i originally had dual rads, an H60 for gpu and H100 for cpu. the metal lip under the top bay i flattened with vise grips so the h100's lines were tucked underneath more. ALSO try to reverse the fan direction in your case. i found out the hard way that my NB and SB were running at 52C because i was blowing the hot air INTO THE CASE. so i turned the top,side, and rear fans to blow in, and the front mount to blow OUT so only fresh cool air is going through the rest of the system instead of the hot air coming in through the rad, passed all the components and out the top. highly recommeneded.


*EDIT*
rofl your gonna make it pink, this is gonna look awesome. its a very classy SOLID case that will last a super long time. do a good job on it and show us!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samantha87*
> 
> And here is a teaser picture showing the evil intentions I have planed for her
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8671445447/
> image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr


----------



## DireLeon2010

Heh. Weird seeing this at $80. It had a good run tho.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727

This was the price Propus X4 not long ago, now they're like $60.


----------



## Wabbit16

So it's been almost two years of Scout ownership and I am still smitten









My flatmate got a Trooper yesterday and it totally dwarfs the Scout...but I still like the crafty look of the Scout. Strange thing - I purchased my current rig in May of 2011. It is now almost exactly two years later and my Scout still looks like new - been to a few LAN nights but it gets cleaned every month and checked out for any problems. I bought it for 662 South African Rands which is about the equivalent of 56.12 Euro. Looking at the cost now, it retails for just over 90 Euro in the shops, or R1062.00. The Scout 2 is about 10 Euro more, brand new. I might even consider a trade-in soon!


----------



## Samantha87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Why didn't you just get the black one


the black cost £10 more

i'm not sure what to do about fans, i want them to be in some way pink and lit up, should i get some clear LED fans ans swap out the LEDs with pink ones or should i get some of these uv purple xigmatek fans http://www.amazon.co.uk/Xigmatek-CLF-F1255-Crystal-120mm-LED/dp/B003HEQID4/ref=sr_1_4?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1366929064&sr=1-4&keywords=Xigmatek and paint them florescent pink to get a cool uv pink glow?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samantha87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Why didn't you just get the black one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black cost £10 more
> 
> i'm not sure what to do about fans, i want them to be in some way pink and lit up, should i get some clear LED fans ans swap out the LEDs with pink ones or should i get some of these uv purple xigmatek fans http://www.amazon.co.uk/Xigmatek-CLF-F1255-Crystal-120mm-LED/dp/B003HEQID4/ref=sr_1_4?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1366929064&sr=1-4&keywords=Xigmatek and paint them florescent pink to get a cool uv pink glow?
Click to expand...

Really? That's weird







Seems to be thec other way around here in the States.



Might want to check with NZXT


----------



## SharpEye

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MY EYES


----------



## mikemartinco

is it pink inside too?


----------



## Samantha87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> .
> 
> Might want to check with NZXT


while that all looks really awesome, i've checked all the uk stockists i know and non of them have them in pink


----------



## jacobberke

Hey is there any AMD mobos that have pci 3.0? Looking for a new mobo. Price doesn't matter.


----------



## mikemartinco

you can get 2.0 or 3.0 without any worry they will support and video cards you install. i had this question when i was picking too, 2.0 and 3.0 are fast enough to handle any video card on the market for the next 10 years probably.


----------



## jacobberke

Then what's the difference between 2.0 & 3.0?


----------



## mikemartinco

"new technology" its basically just a feature scam. http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374098
do a lil more googling if you want to, dead end road though









UPDATED CASE PIC


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samantha87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> .
> 
> Might want to check with NZXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while that all looks really awesome, i've checked all the uk stockists i know and non of them have them in pink
Click to expand...

Register on the NZXT site and shoot them an e-mail? Maybe you can special order?

Also, for everyone, SWEET!

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/grid

Much better than my Sunbeam bus. I gotta find this!


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobberke*
> 
> Then what's the difference between 2.0 & 3.0?


3.0 has more bandwidth but even with modern cards that are 3.0 putting them in a 2.0 slot still doesnt saturate the bandwidth completely therefore you can mix 2.0 and 3.0, and it wont give you a performance drop. when haswell comes out this might be different but as of right now it doesnt really matter


----------



## DireLeon2010

This brand still any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151107


----------



## Wabbit16

Hey guys

I am looking at replacing the fans in my Scout 1 sometime. I currently run all stock fans, but was looking for something a bit quieter. I know the Scout has a mount at the top for 120mm and 140mm fans, so am I right in saying that the Thermalright TR TY-140/1 140mm fan -120 mount will fit in the case? Has anyone got it installed currently that could give me some feedback?


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> This brand still any good?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151107


As far as I know, Seasonic makes parts for the "amazing" Corsair







, but get somthing 80+ Gold, or even Platinum.
It's been going like that for years, I'm not 100% sure about it now, but still, I would rather buy SeaSonic then Corsair, I don't need all those features Corsair adds.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> This brand still any good?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151107
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, Seasonic makes parts for the "amazing" Corsair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but get somthing 80+ Gold, or even Platinum.
> It's been going like that for years, I'm not 100% sure about it now, but still, I would rather buy SeaSonic then Corsair, I don't need all those features Corsair adds.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I hear ya. This Cougar CMX is kinda scaring me right now. Unlocked overclocked 960T @ 4.0, 7850 OC, a buttload of fans, 1tb HDD and an H60? Getting random reboots and Bsods


----------



## epicpcbuilder

hello everyone i am gonna build a pc for the first time in my live but i want it to be very good looking from the out and inside i like the idea from koniu777 with the fans on the outside but i have one problem a week ago the msi GAMING Z77A-G45 released and i dont know if it fits with the radiator and that kinda big heatsink from the MB.
also do you guys now a 750w psu (modular) with full black cables that look awesome if they are plugged in ?

thanks guys and btw i love this club found almost ALL the answer i needed for this awesome case


----------



## epicpcbuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epicpcbuilder*
> 
> hello everyone i am gonna build a pc for the first time in my live but i want it to be very good looking from the out and inside i like the idea from koniu777 with the fans on the outside but i have one problem a week ago the msi GAMING Z77A-G45 released and i dont know if it fits with the radiator and that kinda big heatsink from the MB.
> also do you guys now a 750w psu (modular) with full black cables that look awesome if they are plugged in ?
> 
> thanks guys and btw i love this club found almost ALL the answer i needed for this awesome case


sorry forgot to say on page 2670 with the h100 on the top inside and the sp120 on the top outside.


----------



## epicpcbuilder

also ... do you guys know where to buy an seperate sli bridge cause it doesnt include one with the msi GAMING z77a-g45







i want to do msi gtx 660/oc in sli.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epicpcbuilder*
> 
> also ... do you guys know where to buy an seperate sli bridge cause it doesnt include one with the msi GAMING z77a-g45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to do msi gtx 660/oc in sli.


i would measure how many spaces are between the slots and order a hard sli bridge the look so much better and last longer


----------



## Baldr

Hello boys and girls. I'm new here. I built my first Build Your Own system recently, using a Storm Scout II case, and things went very well. Everything is up and running, temp checks all look good, etc.

This is my parts list. I went cheap on the i3, and if I feel I want a faster system later, I can upgrade to an i5 or i7. So far, I haven't added a video card, but I'm very likely to order a 7850 before long.

I do have a few questions which are more or less case specific, so I'm hoping you guys can help out.

The case came with one fan, mounted at the rear as an exhaust, with a red LED hooked up to the LED button on the case. I moved that fan to the top, as an exhaust, but I suspect that isn't ideal. I used the space it was in as an intake for the fan that came with my Seidon 120 water cooling system.

So far, those are the only two fans I have in the case. I'd like to move the stock fan to the front of the case, and to add another fan to match it, so both are in-take, and both have the LED on/off feature. And I'd like to add a fan to the top as exhaust, probably 140 mm, and ideally, I'd like it to also have an LED light hooked to that same on-off switch. The fan that came with the system is currently the top exhaust fan, but that fan is almost certainly a sleeve bearing fan, which means that mounting it horizontal the way I have it isn't ideal, so I need a fan with rifle bearings or ball bearings.

I would also like to add another fan to the Seidon radiator so I have a push-pull system. I realize it isn't necessary, as I'm running an i3, and not overclocking, but I'd like to do it all the same.

So if I add a new fan as top exhaust, move the fan I have to front intake, add a fan as front intake, and add an additional fan to the water cooler for push pull, that means I'm adding 3 new fans.

My mother board has four connections for fans, One is labeled "CPU_FAN", and the Seidon is connected to it. I assume that's the water pump. The seidon radiator fan is hooked up to the CHA_FAN1 spot. Currently, the stock fan (that I want to move) is acting as exhaust at the top, hooked up to CHA_FAN2. That fan only has a 3 pin connector, which surprised me.

I also have a CHA_FAN3 spot, currently unused.

Ideally, I'd probably chunk the stock fan that came with the system, and get 2 120mm blue LED fans as front intake, with a 140mm top exhaust fan (with blue LED), plus another fan for the push-pull on the radiator. But that gives me more LED fans than the switch is set up for, and more fans than the motherboard is designed to handle.

I figure I'm not the first one to have a similar problem, since my case is designed to handle 7 fans plus the CPU fan, but my mobo is set up to handle a total of 4. And I'm sure other people have asked about getting fans that work with the Storm Scout II's "led light button" feature.

Advice?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epicpcbuilder*
> 
> hello everyone i am gonna build a pc for the first time in my live but i want it to be very good looking from the out and inside i like the idea from koniu777 with the fans on the outside but i have one problem a week ago the msi GAMING Z77A-G45 released and i dont know if it fits with the radiator and that kinda big heatsink from the MB.
> also do you guys now a 750w psu (modular) with full black cables that look awesome if they are plugged in ?
> 
> thanks guys and btw i love this club found almost ALL the answer i needed for this awesome case


Sure is a cool LOOKING board. Is it true MSI mobos for Intel chips are better than the AMD ones?


----------



## epicpcbuilder

absolutly no idea man but i like msi anyways cause they give you so much for the money you pay its only 130 euros.
i am 14 years old an i found this side of the computer world i love all the hardware and stuff


----------



## AliasOfMyself

I've just seen some awesome teaser shots of the great pink scout II my friend is working on, she's going to post some pics of it real soon. any of you guys get offended and you'll have me to answer to, y'hear?


----------



## mikemartinco

nah i wanna see it


----------



## Samantha87

here is what ive done so far








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8694743879/
IMG_1594 by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8695864028/
IMG_1595 by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8694742375/
IMG_1596 by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8694741509/
IMG_1597 by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8694740779/
IMG_1598 by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8694740051/
IMG_1599 by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> I've just seen some awesome teaser shots of the great pink scout II my friend is working on, she's going to post some pics of it real soon. any of you guys get offended and you'll have me to answer to, y'hear?


thanks hun


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Im not a pink man but so far that looks good cant wait to see it put together.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samantha87*
> 
> here is what ive done so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8694743879/
> IMG_1594 by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8695864028/
> IMG_1595 by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8694742375/
> IMG_1596 by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8694741509/
> IMG_1597 by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8694740779/
> IMG_1598 by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8694740051/
> IMG_1599 by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> I've just seen some awesome teaser shots of the great pink scout II my friend is working on, she's going to post some pics of it real soon. any of you guys get offended and you'll have me to answer to, y'hear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks hun
Click to expand...

WOW! You got skills! That's looking great


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anybody need parts?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL043013&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL043013-_-EMC-043013-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11119196-L06B

$59.99 with promo code EMCXSTX35.









Actually tempted to do this. Been wanting to get a solid door and a couple more Cougar fans to see what that does for airflow.


----------



## jacobberke

Hey when I bought my case it came with one fan. (Scout 2) it's a red light one. Is there any fans that will have the extra cable to hook to my case? Can't find a fan that has that extra cable to turn off the light and on.


----------



## Samantha87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> WOW! You got skills! That's looking great


thanks


----------



## mikemartinco

id say pull the storm sticker off the front grill and replace it with something else.


----------



## mikemartinco

anyone know what this free upgrade kit includes exactly or has anyone done it yet?

Pros: Use this link, fill out the information. The Lot No: is the "serial number" for the case. Request the Scout 2 Advance Upgrade Kit. You need a JPEG of your invoice and the proper Model number which is SGC-2100KWN1
Do not use the Model number from newegg as they have changed it to reflect the new advanced model. Enjoy! and spread the word to owners.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php

somewhere int he middle of the page it says it here.
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/news.php?year=2013&month=February


----------



## epicpcbuilder

Guys should i wait till the intel haswell processors come out or should i go with the ivy bridge cause i heard haswell is gonna performm very well with 3D gaming :/


----------



## epicpcbuilder

Guys should i wait till the intel haswell processors come out or should i go with the ivy bridge cause i heard haswell is gonna performm very well with 3D gaming :/


----------



## epicpcbuilder

Guys should i wait till the intel haswell processors come out or should i go with the ivy bridge cause i heard haswell is gonna performm very well with 3D gaming :/


----------



## epicpcbuilder

Lol sorry for the 3 messages thought it didnt send


----------



## Wildblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> anyone know what this free upgrade kit includes exactly or has anyone done it yet?
> 
> Pros: Use this link, fill out the information. The Lot No: is the "serial number" for the case. Request the Scout 2 Advance Upgrade Kit. You need a JPEG of your invoice and the proper Model number which is SGC-2100KWN1
> Do not use the Model number from newegg as they have changed it to reflect the new advanced model. Enjoy! and spread the word to owners.
> 
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php
> 
> somewhere int he middle of the page it says it here.
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/news.php?year=2013&month=February


this is actually first time ive heard of this offer. will look into it later today and will probably email them.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> anyone know what this free upgrade kit includes exactly or has anyone done it yet?
> 
> Pros: Use this link, fill out the information. The Lot No: is the "serial number" for the case. Request the Scout 2 Advance Upgrade Kit. You need a JPEG of your invoice and the proper Model number which is SGC-2100KWN1
> Do not use the Model number from newegg as they have changed it to reflect the new advanced model. Enjoy! and spread the word to owners.
> 
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php
> 
> somewhere int he middle of the page it says it here.
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/news.php?year=2013&month=February


i wonder if this applies to uk customers, i'm going to find out, and i'll ask what they include too


----------



## AliasOfMyself

ok so from what i can find out from the U.S support is that i need to contact the europe tech support to find out if the offer is available outside of the U.S, but they did tell me the parts you get from them, which is 2 fans, and extra air filter, which i would imagine is for the second fan grill on the bottom of the case lol


----------



## mikemartinco

thats awesome though.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

not so awesome if they tell me that it's not available outside of the U.S though, but that said CM europe support have been awesome to me in the past when my front audio jacks on my original scout broke


----------



## Simplewall

Has anyone successfully mounted double 120mm rads, (on top and front) without putting the top rad on the exterior on the CM Scout II? I'm thinking of doing it, but I'm certain I will run into clearance issues.


----------



## Dogmatic34

If I removed all the 3.5" cages, would it be possible to mount an Alphacool Nexxxos Monsta 240 in the front?
That, and an EX240 in the top would be cool.


----------



## kjmiller1984

Could really use some ideas, I upgraded my motherboard today and now my scout wont power on. When i press the power button up top, i get a blip of power and thats it, then nothing. The blip is just enough to power the led on my corsair seidon 120m for a second and then nothing, Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjmiller1984*
> 
> Could really use some ideas, I upgraded my motherboard today and now my scout wont power on. When i press the power button up top, i get a blip of power and thats it, then nothing. The blip is just enough to power the led on my corsair seidon 120m for a second and then nothing, Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


first thing that springs to mind for me.. did you make sure that the standoffs under the new motherboard all line up before you put it in?

strip it all back out again and double check, also make sure no pins have popped out of molex plugs when you've been putting it all together, check every single cable, if all else fails try the motherboard outside of the case and power it on by shorting the two pins where the power switch normally connects with a flat blade screw driver for a split second to get it to power up, hope any of this helps


----------



## kjmiller1984

thanks for the help, was a faulty molex connector, shorting it out.


----------



## Baldr

I can't figure out how to get the front cover off. Eventually, I"m going to want to put some input fans there, but I can't figure out how to remove it to put them in.

Any help?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjmiller1984*
> 
> thanks for the help, was a faulty molex connector, shorting it out.


You're welcome







i'm glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baldr*
> 
> I can't figure out how to get the front cover off. Eventually, I"m going to want to put some input fans there, but I can't figure out how to remove it to put them in.
> 
> Any help?


Make sure you hold the case still with one hand so it doesn't move or fall, and with your free hand, feel for the hole in the bottom of the front cover of the case, it's easy to find and you should be able to get enough fingers in there, give it a sharp pull back, might need to yank at it a few times but it will come free fairly quickly, once you've got it off you can get your fans in there


----------



## Baldr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Make sure you hold the case still with one hand so it doesn't move or fall, and with your free hand, feel for the hole in the bottom of the front cover of the case, it's easy to find and you should be able to get enough fingers in there, give it a sharp pull back, might need to yank at it a few times but it will come free fairly quickly, once you've got it off you can get your fans in there


Thanks. That was driving me crazy.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baldr*
> 
> Thanks. That was driving me crazy.


you're very welcome


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> From *Gen ROGUE*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever CMSSC member has taken part in our discussion's about the 'Scout II"!!! I want you to feel Proud!!! Feel credited for the accomplishment we made, the influence we gave too Cooler Master. You all must admit, they did not have to listen to us. They were making case's long before this thread was established!!! Be thankful they took us into regards about this case we love and discuses with each other... This is a Honorable thing!!! As I stated, Feel Proud!!! Cooler Master Inc. Thank You for making us part of your team!!!! REMEMBER... Once a 'SCOUT', ALWAYS A 'SCOUT'!!!! You; the membership is the back-bone of this Great thread!!!! Last off, Thank You all for letting me a part of you guy's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing!!!! Have a Great Week-End everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Enigma8750- If you see this my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for letting me be a part of this wonderful thread you Created!!!! I will always be grateful to you Sir....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dad says he see's... He See's.. You all are True Scouts and you make CoolerMaster a better brand.. Why.. Because we are Scouts..
> 
> Semper Fi.. DO or DIE...
Click to expand...

Whats this all about? post or pm me I'm out of the loop


----------



## esberelias

Few updates to my rig...

Got a new EKWB res and pump, New EKWB 240mm thick rad

Dremeled away the front of the case and bottom of the 5.25" cage to fit the rad.

I think it looks sick! What do you all think?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Kinda like putting a 4 cylinder engine into a Testarossa if you ask me


----------



## shadow water

well putting an i-7 in a scout would be like putting a 455 small block in a civic if you think about things that way


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> well putting an i-7 in a scout would be like putting a 455 small block in a civic if you think about things that way


I hate Civics, but I'd totally rock one with a 455 in it. lol


----------



## Wildblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> well putting an i-7 in a scout would be like putting a 455 small block in a civic if you think about things that way


eh not really. just a regular cpu, especially if you're video rendering. only thing holding me back in getting a i7-3770k is haswell


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182262

For once, the delay actually saved me $$$. Another $18 with promo code


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Ew, Rosewill.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Do your research. They're rebranded Superflower PSUs.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I still wouldn't buy from them. They have horrific customer service, and in my experience from using them, hearing about them or reading about them, everything they make is junk. Cross your fingers and hope you never have to RMA. lol


----------



## mikemartinco

wheres the pink case


----------



## Samantha87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> wheres the pink case


Here it is








I still have to add the new power LEDs braid the cables and add the fans before I add my components, but the paint work is finished









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734885394/
image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734885430/
image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734885468/
image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734885492/
image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734885566/
image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734885602/
image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734887214/
image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr


----------



## SharpEye

; n;


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samantha87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> wheres the pink case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to add the new power LEDs braid the cables and add the fans before I add my components, but the paint work is finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734885394/
> image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734885430/
> image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734885468/
> image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734885492/
> image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734885566/
> image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734885602/
> image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734887214/
> image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr
Click to expand...

That is awesome









What are you goning to do about the PSU


----------



## 420Killah

That is awesome! When I seen the first post I was a bit skeptical about the case being pink but after seeing how good of a job you did it really makes it one off!


----------



## 420Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Closer view of h100i mounting for those interested I'm debating on throwing it in the front spot though.


How much clearance is between the top of the rad and the handle?
I have my case ordered and its on the way but I want to start pricing up some low profile yet aesthetically good looking fans (Im not that fussed about how good performance wise)
I'm like a magpie, attracted to shiny and pretty things









and sorry for the double post <3


----------



## shadow water

hey can one of you guys with an original scout do me a favor and measure the distance from the out sides of the case without the plastic front on and the top handle


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samantha87*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734885394/
> image by Samantha Andrina, on Flickr


Definitely one of a kind.







I like your creativity!


----------



## 420Killah

Started my build today!







going to have a few special things in store for this beauty!


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> Started my build today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to have a few special things in store for this beauty!


Good luck dude!


----------



## mikemartinco

linus just did a 1500$ pc build with our case in white


----------



## mystikalrush

I'm thinking of upgrading my old scout to this new scout 2 advanced. One issue i ran into was when installing a AIO liquid cooler, i have a Antec Kuhler 920, similar to the H80, in push pull config. What im wondering is if i will still be able to install 120mm top exhaust fans while this cooler is installed on the back of the case.


----------



## 420Killah

Ok so after a few hours playing around with wires I am finally done!
I have managed to fit the H100i in the top of the CM Storm Scout 2 (non advanced if that makes any difference)
I have both fans installed inside the case, directly under where the mesh was and where the H100i is. Sadly I can only fit ONE 25mm fan on the top of the H100i so I have a half and half push pull effect.
I have not modded the case AT ALL bar removing the mesh and bending it into shape to fit over the fan and rad with my hands.

For anyone looking at the clearance between the H100i and the case handle on the CM Storm Scout 2 here it is!











Now you could get a very low profile fan 12 - 15mm and it should fit with no problem or modding under the handle of the case.

And here is the full set up I have on the top of the case





Oh yeah, just in case anyone is wondering there is still quite a strong force being produced from the single fan under the H100i
I also tested it without the top fan and there was still enough air flow to lift a small piece of paper and keep it hovering until it lost balance and yes I did spend around a half hour playing with this









I hope this post helps someone that is looking into doing the same thing myself and a few others on this forum have done


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading my old scout to this new scout 2 advanced. One issue i ran into was when installing a AIO liquid cooler, i have a Antec Kuhler 920, similar to the H80, in push pull config. What im wondering is if i will still be able to install 120mm top exhaust fans while this cooler is installed on the back of the case.


i should think so, i mean i have a H70 on the back of my Scout 2(see my gallery pics) and i have two 120mm fans installed on the top of my case.. if you're going to have the radiator for your cooler exhausting out the back of the case, then i suggest you make the top fans(at least the one nearest the back) intake, this forces cool air right infront of the radiator giving the push fan on it fresh air to push into the radiator


----------



## AverageNinja

I'm thinking of getting one of these beginning of next month for my budget build (FX6300 w/ ASUS board or i3 3220 with Z77A-G45 with a GTX 660 Twin Frozr). But I'm torn between the gunmetal grey and the white one. :/


----------



## DireLeon2010

Oh good. In-Win has found their niche. The weird one









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108436


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Oh good. In-Win has found their niche. The weird one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108436


looks like they ripped a roll cage off a sand buggy


----------



## 420Killah

Used my old case to make a gpu cover, psu cover and a hdd bay cover today.
I only used a screwdriver, snips and a small multi tool file to do all this










I have some spare metal left so if anyone wants one just shout









EDIT: I have a geforce gtx 560 non ti windforce edition (the non ti and the ti are the same size)


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Oh good. In-Win has found their niche. The weird one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108436
> 
> 
> 
> looks like they ripped a roll cage off a sand buggy
Click to expand...

OMG! I can't unsee it! That made me laugh out loud









Cool! The rollcage comes in orange too









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108437


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> Started my build today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to have a few special things in store for this beauty!
> 
> *snip*


Right on! Have fun!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> OMG! I can't unsee it! That made me laugh out loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! The rollcage comes in orange too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108437


that looks worse, i know there are people who would disagree and say they like it, but i could never, ever have a pc case like that lol..

at least the hardware will be safe if the case has a high speed crash


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> that looks worse, i know there are people who would disagree and say they like it, but i could never, ever have a pc case like that lol..
> 
> at least the hardware will be safe if the case has a high speed crash


nothing like spending $400 on part of a case... lmao


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> nothing like spending $400 on part of a case... lmao


yeah with a roll cage bolted to it


----------



## DireLeon2010

Too 'artsy fartsy' to me. And if I wanted 'open air', I'd track down one of these....


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> yeah with a roll cage bolted to it


How often do you race your tower? Yeah, thought so...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Too 'artsy fartsy' to me. And if I wanted 'open air', I'd track down one of these....


MMMmmMMMmmm... That's a sexy waste of money.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> How often do you race your tower? Yeah, thought so...


Oh idk, i was considering stripping an RC car down, putting some wheels on my scout and adding the guts of the RC car and then getting it doing donuts in the local supermarket car park


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> How often do you race your tower? Yeah, thought so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh idk, i was considering stripping an RC car down, putting some wheels on my scout and adding the guts of the RC car and then getting it doing donuts in the local supermarket car park
Click to expand...

**** luck finding motor that could move the thing. Oh, wait. There's always gas motors


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Too 'artsy fartsy' to me. And if I wanted 'open air', I'd track down one of these....


Ew :\

looks bad, the D-FRAME looks industrial and thats better.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> Ew :\
> 
> looks bad, the D-FRAME looks industrial and thats better.


The D Frame looks like they just forgot to build the rest of the case.


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> The D Frame looks like they just forgot to build the rest of the case.


The antec case looks like they cut out pieces of it out.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> The antec case looks like they cut out pieces of it out.


Touche...

I like it, but I'd never buy one, and would probably never use it if I was given/won one. I like the old fashioned cases. I'm still completely satisfied with my SS, and have yet to find a reason to move on to anything else. Though the SS2 is shmexy.


----------



## mikemartinco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> stuff


thats a sealed gpu backplate, careful with the heat, seriously. the rest of the board isnt temperature monitored only the chip.


----------



## 420Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> thats a sealed gpu backplate, careful with the heat, seriously. the rest of the board isnt temperature monitored only the chip.


If you check my build log you will see that I have around 6.5 or 7mm clearance between the backplate and the card itself. Also there is a serious amout on airflow inside the case. I just checked the temp on the backplate and its cold to the touch even after a 7 hour stress test (I overclocked to 4.5GHz and currently running a 15-20 hour stress test)
I know this is just the cpu but my max temps at 100% load for a 2500k i5 are: 72° 81° 78° 74° pretty happy with them








http://www.overclock.net/t/1390899/build-log-cm-storm-scout-2-otsim#post_19996314

I'm just waiting on my cable sleeving so I can redo all visible cables white and red and considering painting the gpu, psu and hdd bay cover white?

Anyone have any thoughts on what I should do next Ihave ran outta ideas







and ddon't forget this build is on a VERRRRY tight budget!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> If you check my build log you will see that I have around 6.5 or 7mm clearance between the backplate and the card itself. Also there is a serious amout on airflow inside the case. I just checked the temp on the backplate and its cold to the touch even after a 7 hour stress test (I overclocked to 4.5GHz and currently running a 15-20 hour stress test)
> I know this is just the cpu but my max temps at 100% load for a 2500k i5 are: 72° 81° 78° 74° pretty happy with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1390899/build-log-cm-storm-scout-2-otsim#post_19996314
> 
> I'm just waiting on my cable sleeving so I can redo all visible cables white and red and considering painting the gpu, psu and hdd bay cover white?
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on what I should do next Ihave ran outta ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ddon't forget this build is on a VERRRRY tight budget!


just spitballing here.. but how about drilling some holes in the gpu backplate to form some kind of honey comb grill? it'd look cool and would be less risky too, or you could cut out some lines a few mm in width going along the length of the backplate


----------



## 420Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> just spitballing here.. but how about drilling some holes in the gpu backplate to form some kind of honey comb grill? it'd look cool and would be less risky too, or you could cut out some lines a few mm in width going along the length of the backplate


Sadly I wish I had that option as I have no drill or no money to get a drill







I might try steal one for a few minutes when I visit my parents next but it wont be for a long time








Im thinking about getting one made up in acrylic. There is a company here in Ireland that does very cheap acrylic cutting and delivers anywhere to


----------



## fuXdFace

CPU* Intel® Core™ i5 3570K
MoBo* ASrock Z77 Pro4
VGA* Gigabyte GTX 660 ti OC
RAM* Corsair Veng. 2x4gb 1600Mz LP
HDD* WD 1000 Black
PSU* Seasonic SS-620GB Bronze
Case* CM Storm Scout II Grey
fractal design adjust 108 fan controller + 1x Aerocool shark blue 140mm (front) + 4x thermaltake thunderblade 120mm blue


----------



## 420Killah

I miss having blue lights in my case







That looks awesome by the way!


----------



## Allan P

Hello, I'm soon to be a member of this club. This is my Storm Scout and houses the first ever computer I've built (in Feb.). I also have a question. I'm going to be painting the case white, would it be easier to remove the hdd cage to paint it and the rest of the interior?


----------



## Allan P

Looks great, fuXdFace. I wish my blue LED light strip would shine that bright through my side window.


----------



## fuXdFace

"Allan P" LED light strip, will more appropriate because it would not close your components, and the cheaper you will get. Sorry for bad English I am from Bulgaria.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm soon to be a member of this club. This is my Storm Scout and houses the first ever computer I've built (in Feb.). I also have a question. I'm going to be painting the case white, would it be easier to remove the hdd cage to paint it and the rest of the interior?


its always best to completely dissemble a computer case and prep each piece properly then paint them, this will yield the best results. as for just removing the hard drive cage and preping that and then the case in one piece it would work and be easier but might not look as good as it could possibly look. and the scout is held together with two types of rivets, flush and dome cap that are both 1/8 inch. which makes the case relatively easy to take pieces out paint them and then rivet them back in.


----------



## Allan P

[/QUOTE]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuXdFace*
> 
> "Allan P" LED light strip, will more appropriate because it would not close your components, and the cheaper you will get. Sorry for bad English I am from Bulgaria.


I guess your right. Also, your English is not as bad as you think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> its always best to completely dissemble a computer case and prep each piece properly then paint them, this will yield the best results. as for just removing the hard drive cage and preping that and then the case in one piece it would work and be easier but might not look as good as it could possibly look. and the scout is held together with two types of rivets, flush and dome cap that are both 1/8 inch. which makes the case relatively easy to take pieces out paint them and then rivet them back in.


I would love to take the entire case apart to do each piece separately. I would probably need to own a rivet gun though, right? I may be able to use a hammer if the rivets are reusable after removal.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> I would love to take the entire case apart to do each piece separately. I would probably need to own a rivet gun though, right? I may be able to use a hammer if the rivets are reusable after removal.


It would be pretty hard to get a hammer into some of those tight spots, I would think. You could just get some nuts and bolts, too. I've seen that done before and it looks pretty good. You'd have to get some with low profile heads though. Wouldn't want them contacting anything they shouldn't, or just getting in the way.

But pop rivet guns are fairly cheap anyhow. Harbor Freight has them for as little as $5. If you don't plan on using it every day, I'd say just get a cheap one and get more rivets than you need to make up for the ones the cheap gun messes up.









http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/hand-riveters.html

EDIT: The $5 gun on that page comes with 100 assorted rivets in 4 sizes and a lifetime warranty, surprisingly...


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*


I guess your right. Also, your English is not as bad as you think.
I would love to take the entire case apart to do each piece separately. I would probably need to own a rivet gun though, right? I may be able to use a hammer if the rivets are reusable after removal.[/quote]
yeah you would need a pop rivet gun but you can pick one up for about 15$ which to do it right isnt too bad


----------



## voodoo917

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*
> 
> Kev B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that V8 just barely fit in the case. Excuse the size guys but some people need to see shots like this to work out measurements.


I'm installing a CM V8 on an ASRock Extreme4 Motherboard, in a new system I'm building. I haven't got the V8 yet, it should be here next Tuesday, but I have the rest of my components. I've been really worried about whether or not it's going to fit in my COOLER MASTER Storm Scout Case. This picture makes me feel a little better about it.







Can you tell me what, if any problems you had installing this beast and any tips you might have for making installing it easier? I've heard it's a pain in the arse to install, but man does it ever look good in that case, Kudos!

This is my setup:

CM Storm Scout Case
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Intel Core i5-3570K
COOLER MASTER V8 CPU Cooler
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB)
MSI N660 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 660 2GB
128GB SATA III SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series SSD
SATA III 7200 RPM Seagate Barracuda 500GB
ASUS Black Blu-ray Burner SATA BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS
ASUS VH238H Black 23" Full HD HDMI LED Backlight LCD Monitor
Sony SRSD4 2.1 Desktop Speaker System
Logitech MK710 Wireless Keyboard & Mouse


----------



## Bovi

Hey, here is my slightly modded CM Storm Scout, i want to join the club!



Greetings!


----------



## Kaneda13

hey guys, been a while since i posted, but i've still been keeping up. i know i'm not in my storm scout anymore, but here's how my mod ended up this weekend:


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Hmmmm.... Too much DiNoc for my tastes. But it looks pretty spiffy. I like the way you mounted the rads.


----------



## 420Killah

That is one unique way to fit two rads in a storm scout haha! Looks insane man


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

You might want to look again.

Edit: Unless ur talking about Bovi and in that case i will shut up.


----------



## DireLeon2010

If they're going to do this, why don't they just call them Athlon IIIs?









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113328

Also, cheapo Richland









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113343


----------



## stsonic

I bought the CM Scout 2 and installed it today. Great case an absolute beast to look at. My only little concern is the led fan, I would have hoped it would be a 4pin PWM fan as it is quite loud. Is this the normal for scout 2?


----------



## shadow water

so all of the rivets have been taken out of my scout and ive started taking measurements on the new motherboard tray im going to make as well as making the front completely smooth and fitting this in the with .3 of an inch to play with so this will be fun getting compression fittings on without busting some knuckles. http://www.swiftech.com/mcrx20-qp-radiator-series.aspx it will be the triple with a res


----------



## Allan P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> It would be pretty hard to get a hammer into some of those tight spots, I would think. You could just get some nuts and bolts, too. I've seen that done before and it looks pretty good. You'd have to get some with low profile heads though. Wouldn't want them contacting anything they shouldn't, or just getting in the way.
> 
> But pop rivet guns are fairly cheap anyhow. Harbor Freight has them for as little as $5. If you don't plan on using it every day, I'd say just get a cheap one and get more rivets than you need to make up for the ones the cheap gun messes up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/hand-riveters.html
> 
> EDIT: The $5 gun on that page comes with 100 assorted rivets in 4 sizes and a lifetime warranty, surprisingly...


Alright, thanks. I'll be getting a rivet gun and rivets in a few weeks. Started applying primer to one of the side panels today and boy are those raised corners a pain to get coated enough to not show up after wet sanding,

Have you painted your Storm Scout? If so, do you have any advice?

Again, I appreciate the reply.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> Alright, thanks. I'll be getting a rivet gun and rivets in a few weeks. Started applying primer to one of the side panels today and boy are those raised corners a pain to get coated enough to not show up after wet sanding,
> 
> Have you painted your Storm Scout? If so, do you have any advice?
> 
> Again, I appreciate the reply.


I haven't painted mine, but was planning to for a while, and did a TON of research, both on OCN and all over the web. And, I've done a lot of painting on other things like model cars, and interior parts of real cars as well as other random stuff.

Best tips I can give:

Set up a line outside or wherever you are painting to hang parts from while you paint so you don't have to move them to get all sides.

Don't use cheap paint! This is a HUGE one. Cheap paint will give you cheap results.

Buy a spray can trigger.

Buy all the paint you will need at the same time, at the same store. The same color and brand of paint may vary from batch to batch.


----------



## Allan P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I haven't painted mine, but was planning to for a while, and did a TON of research, both on OCN and all over the web. And, I've done a lot of painting on other things like model cars, and interior parts of real cars as well as other random stuff.
> 
> Best tips I can give:
> 
> Set up a line outside or wherever you are painting to hang parts from while you paint so you don't have to move them to get all sides.
> 
> Don't use cheap paint! This is a HUGE one. Cheap paint will give you cheap results.
> 
> Buy a spray can trigger.
> 
> Buy all the paint you will need at the same time, at the same store. The same color and brand of paint may vary from batch to batch.


I've taken your advice for a line. It's much easier now to paint stuff with it hanging from our clothes line.

I've actually considered getting a spray can trigger, my fingers hurt after awhile today and ended up painting my finger tips white.

I wish I could buy it all at once but I'm kind of poor (college student with no classes for a month) and doing surveys to buy on amazon. I'm using Rust-Oleum paint (great paint for my needs), I did not think about the fact that the same color and brand of paint may vary from batch to batch. Thanks.

I painted the plastic parts for far. Need to give some parts more paint and fix part around the front panel near USB's and etc since I messed it up. Does it look too bad in it's current state? Most of the case will be white in the end. Just found out today that 3.5" device thing for 5.25" bay can be used for my hard drive.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Doesn't look too bad. Will look much better when it's done.









The trigger is WELL worth the investment.


----------



## 420Killah

Repainted the cover things inside my case white and finally finished them! Pretty happy with the results now I just have to get my white cable sleeving and one more red led fan


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178338&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS060113&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS060113-_-EMC-060113-Index-_-InternalHardDrives-_-22178338-L02A

$149.99 with promo code EMCYTZT3538.


----------



## exodia8080

Is it really impossible to mount an h100i without the fans or radiator outside the case? I'm not considering the front mounting as I don't have any plans as of now to the serious modding yet.

Also which setup would you prefer a single high end gpu or a middle tier sli? Taken that they cost almost the same and trade blows with performance. Before I was torn with a 670 or 650 TI boost sli. But with the arrival of 700s. I was thinking if that trend would still apply.


----------



## Wildblade

you can probably see h100i and h220 configs in the stormscout cases within previous pictures in this threads gallery. but most likely, you will have to either mod or deal with the external mounting option.

as getting a 660ti in feb, i should have waited a little longer, and would have saved enough for a 780. *I suggest you do what I should have done*







go with the single gpu. i feel that sli configurations are for ppl that plan on getting the 2nd gpu later on, not 2 gpu's right away. otherwise it just seems like your going for aesthetics.

thats my 2 cents


----------



## DireLeon2010

Can't stop laughing







How did I miss this one? Thanks guys and gals in uniform









Gorramittall! How come I can't post it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=j8rm56hTDDs&NR=1


----------



## mikemartinco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> pics n stuff


you should put something in between both rads in the back, like a carbon cover. shaped like this [ so it covers the whole middle section but allows air to flow through the inside. post back if you do it, or something


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113331

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131978&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL060413&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL060413-_-EMC-060413-Index-_-Motherboards-_-13131978-L04D

At least the gold is more tastefully done than the ECS bling-bling boards


----------



## Bogd4n

Hy guys.
Time to show what I've done recently with my Scout. I haven't done major mods, but I've changed most of the hardware parts inside.

So, what I have here is a Gigabyte GA-Ep45T-UD3P and a E8400 E0 cooled by a Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B and the fan that came with True spirit 120.


I replaced the old ECS GT240 with a Saphire HD5770 Vapor X, and added 16 GB of RAM, Kingston HyperX Genesis.


For storage I have 2xWD Caviar Blue AAKX 500GB RAID 0 and a 1TB Hitachi.



I made some changes to the front panel as you can see in the below images. I cut that plastic gril that seemed to me useless I it probably afected the air flow. I also added a 12cm fan in the 5,25" bay.
The stock fans are a bit noisy so I'm planning to replace them.

On the back of the mainboard it's a chaos, I've spend a lot of time trying to arrange the cables and this is the best that I can do. So any sugestions of how to improve wire management will be welcomed.
And also, sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Bogd4n

And the rest of the pictures:


----------



## seaseec

I want to light up the inside of my storm scout 2, do you guys think it would be easier to just use LED fans or buy separate led strips/cold cathodes?


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seaseec*
> 
> I want to light up the inside of my storm scout 2, do you guys think it would be easier to just use LED fans or buy separate led strips/cold cathodes?


Buy strips, place where ever you need light, have fun.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seaseec*
> 
> I want to light up the inside of my storm scout 2, do you guys think it would be easier to just use LED fans or buy separate led strips/cold cathodes?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> Buy strips, place where ever you need light, have fun.


Yeah, strips are the way to go. More light, less money. Check Ebay, they have strips with adhesive for dirt cheap. I got the red 10" strip in my case for $4 shipped.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I built a theme build for a customer and I used REMOTE LIGHTING like this.. its great because you get all the colors you want and many other features including turning them off.


----------



## jezzer

Needed to build my case from scratch again. As i wanted to upgrade to sli and my mobo does not support two 3slot cards i needed a new mobo. Got a new cpu too while i was at it and an h220.

My god was it a pain to install it. I really like the looks of the case but its a very unhandy one for sure.

But i managed to put it in there without modding.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Needed to build my case from scratch again. As i wanted to upgrade to sli and my mobo does not support two 3slot cards i needed a new mobo. Got a new cpu too while i was at it and an h220.
> 
> My god was it a pain to install it. I really like the looks of the case but its a very unhandy one for sure.
> 
> But i managed to put it in there without modding.


Yes it is a Tight Fit to fit all that hardware in there.. but nothing easy ever looks this Good


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> hey guys i tryed turning it off and back on but it still wont work. can i get any suggestions?


*YOU'RE KIDDING... RIGHT??
Put the Dremel down and step away from the Smart phone !!!*


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU'RE KIDDING... RIGHT??
> Put the Dremel down and step away from the Smart phone !!!*


***


----------



## DireLeon2010

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> And the rest of the pictures:






Aw gawd! Pink and green? Really Gigabyte? Ugly. Good thing the Kingston sticks cover it up







Looking good tho











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Needed to build my case from scratch again. As i wanted to upgrade to sli and my mobo does not support two 3slot cards i needed a new mobo. Got a new cpu too while i was at it and an h220.
> 
> My god was it a pain to install it. I really like the looks of the case but its a very unhandy one for sure.
> 
> But i managed to put it in there without modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is a Tight Fit to fit all that hardware in there.. but nothing easy ever looks this Good
Click to expand...





These posts remind me I really need to do a rebuild. The cableing is a mess and it's looking like a dust bunny farm in there


----------



## SharpEye

The colors are good


----------



## turrican9

Here are some pictures from when I installed 2x ASUS GTX 670 Direct CU II 'Non Top' in my CM Storm Scout about a year ago. They will barely fit. A couple of millimeters clearance to the HD cage.

Oh, and the reason the PCI-E Power cables are routed this way is because I use them to hold up my cards, so I avoid them bending due to their weight.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> Aw gawd! Pink and green? Really Gigabyte? Ugly. Good thing the Kingston sticks cover it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good tho


That Gigabyte looks like a rainbow, I know, but initially I bought it for overclocking. Now it ended on my daily PC.


----------



## 420Killah

Back again







Heres a little update on Otsim.


----------



## darkstar585

Wow there has been some serious progress on this since i have last been online








I am loving all these new Scouts! makes me miss mine


----------



## unimatrixzero

*A Beautiful SPONSERED BUILD Called GOLD DIGGER IS
for your Enjoyment.*


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

The color is awful... The case is cool, just the color is horrendous.


----------



## destromin8

Just got this case and got to say, it's pretty awesome. But I'm having trouble working out what this cable is, it's one of the default cables in the case?
Any help is much appreciated:

http://i.imgur.com/mqZY9Ua.jpg


----------



## mikemartinco

rear fan has two connections, on/off and led on/off


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *destromin8*
> 
> Just got this case and got to say, it's pretty awesome. But I'm having trouble working out what this cable is, it's one of the default cables in the case?
> Any help is much appreciated:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mqZY9Ua.jpg


I believe it is used to plug into the CM space ship to listen to MP3's.


----------



## slurk2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I believe it is used to plug into the CM space ship to listen to MP3's.


----------



## epicpcbuilder

Hello guys does anyone know if the msi z87-g45 fits in this case with a h100 on the inside and the fans on the outside ???

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/335948/msi-z87-g45-gaming/specificaties/


----------



## 420Killah

There is 36mm clearance (ish) so the h100 should fit perfectly but wont have a push pull effect.

(I was also going to get that same board but instead I'll be saving up for something better)


----------



## Robilar

Went back to a Scout II from a MATX setup. Going SLI with 770's and didn't want to sacrifice my sound card.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01245_zps8acc293d.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01246_zps0a0d812d.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01247_zps1f981d8f.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01248_zps1325b138.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01249_zps9f35a19a.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01250_zps2cc3e646.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01251_zps9fdf87f8.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01252_zps6e1cb616.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01253_zps9607a577.jpg.html


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> *A Beautiful SPONSERED BUILD Called GOLD DIGGER IS
> for your Enjoyment.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> The color is awful... The case is cool, just the color is horrendous.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Intel might buy AMD?! Oh, yeah. THAT'S a great idea! WTBuck?!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty much. lmao


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Intel might buy AMD?! Oh, yeah. THAT'S a great idea! WTBuck?!


what the frack?? lol!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Hey guys, i was pondering over something strange that happened lastnight to my rig and thought i'd post it here to get some input









Was testing some music against a fraps recording of some game footage i got, so literally, winamp and vlc media player, done it thousands of times, never ever had anything out of the ordinary happen, til lastnight that is! mid way through the video playing back in fullscreen all sound cuts out, display goes black and then monitor goes into no signal mode followed by standby! my rig stayed powered up, and when i say powered up, i mean lights, fans, drives and etc, this is the part that got me freaked out though..

no response from the reset switch, or holding down the power switch for any length of time, i had to hard cut the power via the switch on the psu, i've never EVER had to do that before, any ideas??

after i turned the PSU back on, with my hand shaking a bit i pressed the power switch and waited for something to tell me something was wrong, but instead i was greeted with the post beep, display coming up, then windows starting to load as normal!

footnote here is that VLC had been asking me to update it for the last month or two, and i just kept ignoring it, but how could VLC cause a problem that would make my rig freak out so badly? rig has been on overnight all night pretty much so idle and is still fine now..


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I'd start a new thread for that. Would probably get a better response.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I'd start a new thread for that. Would probably get a better response.


nah, i thought i'd ask fellow club members, considering there's a massive pool of knowledge here, i just want to hear other peoples theories, i already know what i should do to test for it really, going to dig out my multimeter and test the psu a little later, and so far i've not been able to repeat the problem either lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> nah, i thought i'd ask fellow club members, considering there's a massive pool of knowledge here, i just want to hear other peoples theories, i already know what i should do to test for it really, going to dig out my multimeter and test the psu a little later, and so far i've not been able to repeat the problem either lol


Problem is it's completely off topic and could drag the thread off for a couple of pages.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

it's about a scout, and all kinds of "off topic" things get posted here. that came off as slightly mean.

either way, the 12v rail on the psu is showing itself at 12.19, compared with a reading i took nearly two and a half years ago of 12.23, allowing for hardware changes such as extra hard drives, extra case lighting, different gpu and fans, that reading is right on the money.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Hey guys, i was pondering over something strange that happened lastnight to my rig and thought i'd post it here to get some input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was testing some music against a fraps recording of some game footage i got, so literally, winamp and vlc media player, done it thousands of times, never ever had anything out of the ordinary happen, til lastnight that is! mid way through the video playing back in fullscreen all sound cuts out, display goes black and then monitor goes into no signal mode followed by standby! my rig stayed powered up, and when i say powered up, i mean lights, fans, drives and etc, this is the part that got me freaked out though..
> 
> no response from the reset switch, or holding down the power switch for any length of time, i had to hard cut the power via the switch on the psu, i've never EVER had to do that before, any ideas??
> 
> after i turned the PSU back on, with my hand shaking a bit i pressed the power switch and waited for something to tell me something was wrong, but instead i was greeted with the post beep, display coming up, then windows starting to load as normal!
> 
> footnote here is that VLC had been asking me to update it for the last month or two, and i just kept ignoring it, but how could VLC cause a problem that would make my rig freak out so badly? rig has been on overnight all night pretty much so idle and is still fine now..


I had that happen a bunch of times with my old AMD/Gigabyte set up, doing a variety of different things like watching videos,producing CAD models or ever surfing the web. I tried everything to determine the problem like stock clocks,lower ram timings, on board video etc with no prevail. In the end I called up Gigabyte as I suspected that it maybe my motherboard at fault and they said they had similar reports from other customers but did not no the real cause of it. They suggested re-flashing the bios to see if it helps but in the end i just put up with it.

Occasionally It wouldn't boot either, the lights and fans would spin up but i would never get to post. The only way to get past it was to switch the PSU off at the wall and wait 10-15mins and then it would boot fine.

Wish I could help more than that.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> I had that happen a bunch of times with my old AMD/Gigabyte set up, doing a variety of different things like watching videos,producing CAD models or ever surfing the web. I tried everything to determine the problem like stock clocks,lower ram timings, on board video etc with no prevail. In the end I called up Gigabyte as I suspected that it maybe my motherboard at fault and they said they had similar reports from other customers but did not no the real cause of it. They suggested re-flashing the bios to see if it helps but in the end i just put up with it.
> 
> Occasionally It wouldn't boot either, the lights and fans would spin up but i would never get to post. The only way to get past it was to switch the PSU off at the wall and wait 10-15mins and then it would boot fine.
> 
> Wish I could help more than that.


switching the psu off for 10-15 mins sounds like that's resetting some kind of built in circuit protection on the psu to me lol, my psu switch was in the off position for less than 30 seconds, and then everything turned on the second i pressed the power switch after i flipped the psu switch back on, i'm hoping it was a random one off caused by the out dated version of vlc causing some freaky crap with the gpu/cpu, but is it ever that simple..!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> switching the psu off for 10-15 mins sounds like that's resetting some kind of built in circuit protection on the psu to me lol, my psu switch was in the off position for less than 30 seconds, and then everything turned on the second i pressed the power switch after i flipped the psu switch back on, i'm hoping it was a random one off caused by the out dated version of vlc causing some freaky crap with the gpu/cpu, but is it ever that simple..!


Yeah it wasn't the PSU as I used my buddies Seasonic 750w for a month and it still did it!







In the end i gave everything to my parents and built my Intel rig...Fingers crossed it is just a one shot deal for you.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Yeah it wasn't the PSU as I used my buddies Seasonic 750w for a month and it still did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end i gave everything to my parents and built my Intel rig...Fingers crossed it is just a one shot deal for you.


i can only hope







just played a little left 4 dead 2, no issues at all, +12v stayed the same too


----------



## NSKLAM

On the Scout II White case, do they use the same high gloss paint coating as with the CM Storm Stryker?


----------



## Robilar

Yes


----------



## Robilar

Btw, the Windforce 770's fit in this case without removing the hard drive cage (about 3mm of clearance).

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01263_zps16eb9153.jpg.html


----------



## 420Killah

Mmmm dat motherboard


----------



## civixboi

Okay. This may have been covered before. But I really want to use my H100 in this case. The only way to fit it in my setup is to mount the fans on the outside of the case by removing that vented cover. Will a 240 rad cover work to hide the fans? or will it just defeat the purpose.

Just as an example, like the one below?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Yeah. Pretty much.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Just under a week and a half since my rig did the whole lets turn the display off and not respond to power or reset switches thing, all voltages are stable and it's not happened again since.. leads me to believe it really was the out dated VLC causing it to happen! bad command to gpu, cpu has a crap because it lost access to the gpu, and the rest of the system doesn't respond as a result, that's my one and only theory! (VLC got updated straight after it happened as a precaution lol)

All is well and good with my scout!


----------



## NSKLAM

I am planning to buy the Gunmental Grey version of the Scout 2 , but I do not dig the Red LED lights on the case fans

any suggestions on which fans to replaced them? I prefer the LED be in White


----------



## Robilar

I like the Bitfenix Spectre Pro's. Decent CFM and static pressure and look pretty good as well.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSKLAM*
> 
> I am planning to buy the Gunmental Grey version of the Scout 2 , but I do not dig the Red LED lights on the case fans
> 
> any suggestions on which fans to replaced them? I prefer the LED be in White


Xigmatek make nice white LED fans, if you can find some.


----------



## Robilar

Xigmatek have terrible CFM/static pressure. I have owned a number of them and was never happy. Also when they are aligned horizontally, they eventually develop a rattle. They do look nice though.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Xigmatek have terrible CFM/static pressure. I have owned a number of them and was never happy. Also when they are aligned horizontally, they eventually develop a rattle. They do look nice though.


depends on what you use them for really.. if it's just a case fan then they're really capable, but if it's for a radiator then the CFM becomes more important, which is why i have two Scythe Gentle Typhoons on my radiator.. my front intake is a 140mm White LED Xigmatek, runs at 1800rpm and it's pretty damn quiet too, i had it in the top of my scout one when i was using that, and it never made a sound then either lol


----------



## jokin91

hi guys, what is the difference of scout 2 and scout2 advance?


----------



## Robilar

Not sure. I had the original black scout II and recently bought the white version. The white has two more fans than the black did.


----------



## slurk2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokin91*
> 
> hi guys, what is the difference of scout 2 and scout2 advance?


The advanced version has two removable dustfilters in the bottom instead of one on the normal version. And 2x red led fans in the front + 1 in the back compared to the normal versions 1x red led fan in the back.


----------



## jokin91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Not sure. I had the original black scout II and recently bought the white version. The white has two more fans than the black did.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> The advanced version has two removable dustfilters in the bottom instead of one on the normal version. And 2x red led fans in the front + 1 in the back compared to the normal versions 1x red led fan in the back.


thanks guys


----------



## DireLeon2010

INSTANT CRAPPY FOLDING FARM!!!

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/syd/3838060618.html

Seriously. I'm kinda tempted to try and talk them into selling me one of the empty cases. Always thought they looked kinda cool.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSKLAM*
> 
> I am planning to buy the Gunmental Grey version of the Scout 2 , but I do not dig the Red LED lights on the case fans
> 
> any suggestions on which fans to replaced them? I prefer the LED be in White


You could try the Silverstone Air Penetrator white LED fans. I think they look pretty good and work well as case fans. The Bitfenix Spectre Pros someone mentioned earlier are nice fans but are too loud for my taste at 12V. I'm not sure about the Scout II but with my Scout I, most fans you buy won't allow you to use the LED on/off button if that matters to you.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245

Why do you hate me so much Newegg?


----------



## 420Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245
> 
> Why do you hate me so much Newegg?


I would nearly buy this and sell it on for a small profit but I cant figure out if they ship to Ireland?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Is there a UK Newegg? If not, I don't see even a small profit.


----------



## 420Killah

I really dont think there is a uk based one but still if international shipping is free its only gonna cost €114 and you could sell it on again for €150-160? So soooo tempting


----------



## mal101

Hi All, Finished my scout 2 build thought I would post it see what you all think, got there in the end fit it all in


----------



## Rhonage

Just about to sink some cash to get a Storm Scout II - does anyone have any suggestions to steer me away from it? Looks pretty good. My other options is Bitfenix Survivor.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Only things I don't like, 1. Hard drive bays aren't modular. 2. Need to mod to use H100.

I still kinda want one. You can remove the whole upper hard drive bay by cutting or drilling out the rivets and get an H80/H90 instead of the H100 (shrugs)


----------



## Rhonage

Thanks for the reply.

What do you mean by not modular? Do they not have a tool-less design? It looks to me like the upper HDD bay can be removed easily in the Scout II (but not in the Scout I).

Would you suggest a different case instead?

Thanks!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Nah. It's an awesome case. And you can only remove one side of the drive bay. The other is riveted in for some reason







Like I said, just pop the rivets and there you go.


----------



## Rhonage

Wow that's quite strange! (Just the one side being removable).

You would recommend buying the CM Storm 2 then?


----------



## DireLeon2010

I would. Cooler Master is a great brand. All the Storm series cases are well made.

If I can't finagle a Trooper by the end of the year, or sooner, I'm buying a Scout 2. The black one is on sale often enough.


----------



## Rhonage

Any reason you're going with a Storm Trooper over a Storm Scout?


----------



## slurk2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mal101*
> 
> Hi All, Finished my scout 2 build thought I would post it see what you all think, got there in the end fit it all in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks awesome!


----------



## Branish

Those white back plates look sexy.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mal101*
> 
> Hi All, Finished my scout 2 build thought I would post it see what you all think, got there in the end fit it all in


That does look totally sweet/wicked/awesome!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhonage*
> 
> Any reason you're going with a Storm Trooper over a Storm Scout?


Has ALL the changes I asked for in a Scout II? I guess they didn't want to make them too similar. To which I have to retort (coughsnortfart) HAFseries (coughsnortfart)









Ones a med case the others a full. They aren't competing against one another! Give them the same features already. NOT! Oh, well. They're both great products for their price ranges


----------



## NSKLAM

anyone own a Scout 2 Grey version with the ASUS Z77 / 78 Sabertooth board ?

I really want to see how it looks in there before making the purchase


----------



## 420Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSKLAM*
> 
> anyone own a Scout 2 Grey version with the ASUS Z77 / 78 Sabertooth board ?
> 
> I really want to see how it looks in there before making the purchase


Just got my Z77 up and running today








If it wasn't illegal I would marry this motherboard <3


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113346

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113347

Jeeze. So much wattage. I don't get it


----------



## DireLeon2010

Is it just me, or does that case still look pretty bad axe









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EipIq8nnwas


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Is it just me, or does that case still look pretty bad axe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EipIq8nnwas


I do have a soft spot for old parts...


----------



## MadChuck85

Hello guys this is my Scout 2 modded by me and my friend


----------



## 420Killah

Awesome build! Where did you get that side window and by any chance do you wanna let me have your graphics card?


----------



## MadChuck85

thx the graphic card is GTX 690 a very powerfull performance the side window a make it from the origina pannel cut and reshaped


----------



## 420Killah

Yeah I was thinking about getting one of the side panels and putting a larger window in they look so sick!

Ok so I just checked on the CM site and apparently you can buy them for $8? I AM TOTALLY DOING THIS *Crosses fingers for international shipping*









Edit: They dont ship to Europe...


----------



## seaseec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking about getting one of the side panels and putting a larger window in they look so sick!
> 
> Ok so I just checked on the CM site and apparently you can buy them for $8? I AM TOTALLY DOING THIS *Crosses fingers for international shipping*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: They dont ship to Europe...


Can you link me to the side panel?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Is it just me, or does that case still look pretty bad axe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EipIq8nnwas


It reminds me a little of my old Atlas case from my first PC build back in 2002. I paid about $200 for it and it still looks amazing and has given me the urge to mod it to be able to properly cool a modern computer. I had a Ti 4600 in that rig also. Awesome card.


----------



## 420Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seaseec*
> 
> Can you link me to the side panel?


Here you go







http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-scout-ii-left-side-panel-black-oem/


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadChuck85*
> 
> Hello guys this is my Scout 2 modded by me and my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a sexy Scout right there... nice work!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadChuck85*
> 
> Hello guys this is my Scout 2 modded by me and my friend


Nicely done mod. I need my door fans though for air circulation. The front two fans don't push much air and of course get partially blocked by the hard drive cages. One thing that irritates me about the Scout II is that the upper cage, only the left side can be removed.

Also the option to mount a fan on the upper cage is not viable with cards as long as mine.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01263_zps16eb9153.jpg.html


----------



## DireLeon2010

(Insert THAT'S SO... BEAUTIFUL crying meme here)


----------



## Izdaari

I'm back!









... after a long, depressing impecunious period, during which I couldn't afford any upgrades.

But, thankfully, that's all over and I'm building a new one to replace my sig rig, which is nearly 3 years old now. And the new one is based on the Storm Scout 2 Advanced, which I'm already falling in love with.









Details when it's done (est. 3 weeks or so), or if you're curious, you could peek at my "Big Iron" thread in AMD Build Logs.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Been a little bit of time since i last posted some pics of my machine, i've just got a new cell phone, a Samsung Galaxy SII, the camera on it is really good i think!


----------



## DireLeon2010

It's so....PURPLE!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> It's so....PURPLE!


i knowwwwww







and then there's this too









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzOUwiD95VA


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Love the purple!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Love the purple!










thanks


----------



## Robilar

Added another fan to the base of the case (good spot for cool airflow intake to the gpu's). Been a longtime fan of the Scout series. One of the few cases that you can pack a pair of big GPU's in, get great airflow and be able to carry it around as needed.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01284_zpsa7b4b179.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01283_zpsdcad5b1b.jpg.html


----------



## DireLeon2010

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151821974065817.1073741869.111057690816&type=1


----------



## seaseec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151821974065817.1073741869.111057690816&type=1


Holy **** that's beautiful.


----------



## xhui

how hard is it to put the h100i in front of storm scout 2? can someone show me some pics on ppl have done that? I can't find any on google ;/


----------



## tengtium

Hi guys,

just want to share some image of my water cooled CM Storm Scout 2.



I need to remove the bay at the front and cut 5.25 bay in order to fit the EK-CoolStream RAD XTX 240 and i bought hdd mounting (3.5 to 5.25) to hold my harddisk.



its a push pull configuration but be noted that the hole of the lower fan of scout is not exact to the hole of the radiator so only the upper fan is securing the radiator..



and then i remove the fan at the back and put my reservoir. as you can see i used two 45 degrees in the intake of the reservoir the reason i can't find 90 degrees fitting here in the philippines







.

then i use another 45 degree in reservoir outlet going to the EK-DCP 4.0 Pump.



i used another two 45 degrees







for the intake of the pump and another 45 degrees in the outlet of the pump going to radiator.



if you will mount your pump using the mounting plate included in the kit.. make sure that you mount the plate that it will touch the motherboard try at the back.. because i need to use the two fans of the case cover as exhaust fan.



thanks guys..


----------



## Baldr

Short version, how do I add two fans as intake on the front? I can get the front cover off and hold them in place, but the drive bays are in the way for screwing them in.

Maybe I need a different set of screws, longer?

- - - - -

A few months ago, I put together a new system, using a Storm Scout II gunmetal gray case. It's the first computer I've put together myself, and I'm pretty happy with the results.

At the time, I didn't do much to add fans. I set up the fan that came with the case as an exhaust on the top, and I used the fan that came with the Seidon water cooling as an intake. Temps are fairly decent as long as I don't run new games. I had a copy of Oblivion sitting around that I'd never played, and I've been playing it, but it doesn't push the video card as much as newer games. I have a XFX Double D Radeon HD 7950 3GB card, and it adds a fair amount of heat running newer games.

I just took out the original fan that came with the case (which has been acting as an exhaust) and added two fans there. Partly because the fan that came with the system had a red LED and I wanted blue, and partly because I wanted dual exhaust. Adding those went fine. I have a splitter so I can power 5 fans off one molex connector but still only use one PWM plug to control the speed.

( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812311001 )

I have 2 more fans which I intend to add as front intake fans. But I can't figure out how to screw them in. To work the same as the exhaust fans, the screws should go through the case, then into the fan, but you can't get to the other side of the hole due to the hard drive cage. Surely I don't have to cut that out? I'm not really using that space, and the other half of it is designed to be removable, which I've done just for better airflow.

I'm pretty much done with Oblivion and wanting to play some newer games, and I'd like to not worry about the temps. I've already bought the fans, and was surprised to find an issue installing them.

I don't have any real use for the fan I took out, which had the red LED. I'm thinking I may add it to the water cooler so it's set up as a push/pull and just leave the LED turned off (since I don't care for the red.) The fans wouldn't match, but I can't see where that would matter, it should still move more air through the CPU. Doing that, would it be OK to put the extra red-LED fan on the same PWM splitter I'm using for the other fans?


----------



## Robilar

Tengtium, nice looking setup. Question though, where would you put storage hard drives? I guess you could use external drives but I have about 6TB of media in my system. I considering going to a more elaborate cooling setup but would have to sacrifice that.


----------



## DefecTalisman

Been a long time guys. Awesome to see the club still going









Anyways Ive come to put another system together and would value your guys opinions.

PSU : Antec HCP 1200 ->http://www.ikonix.co.za/antec-hcp-high-current-pro-1200w.html
MOTHERBOARD : EVGA X79 SLI ->http://www.ikonix.co.za/evga-x79-sli.html
CPU : I7-3820 LGA2011 ->http://www.ikonix.co.za/intel-i7-3820.html
RAM : 16GB Vengence ->http://www.ikonix.co.za/corsair-cmz16gx3m2a1600c9-vengeance-8gb-x-2-ddr3-1600mhz-kit.html
HARD DRIVE : Corsair 120GB Force GT ->http://www.ikonix.co.za/corsair-120gb-force-gt-series-2.5-sata6g-ssd.html
OPTICAL : LG 22x DVD Writter ->http://www.ikonix.co.za/lg-22x-dvd-writer-sata-nero-7-face.html
GRAPHICS CARD : EVGA GTX 660 Ti 2GB ->http://www.ikonix.co.za/evga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-660-ti-2gb.html
CASE : Coolermaster Storm Scout ->http://www.ikonix.co.za/coolermaster-sgc-2100-kwn1-storm-series-scout-2-windowed-side-panel.html
COOLER : Corsair H80i ->http://www.ikonix.co.za/corsair-h80i-hydro-series-cpu-water-cooling.html
FANS : Corsair CO-9050008-WW SP120 Performance x2 ( Twin Pack ) ->http://www.ikonix.co.za/corsair-co-9050008-ww-sp120-performance-x2-twin-pack.html
OS : Win 7 Pro ->http://www.ikonix.co.za/microsoft-windows-7-professional-64bit-dsp.html

This isn't for myself as much as I would like to respec my Scout.

EDIT: This is already over budget slightly.


----------



## Robilar

That's a nice build but do you really need a 1200w power supply for a single mid range video card? You could get away easily with 450w with that build. I'm running a pair of 770's on a 660w power supply without issue.


----------



## DefecTalisman

The guy im building it for has a spending problem and will no doubt fill the other 2 slots with cards once he gets the itch. Also the same reason I went with a 2x 8GB RAM kit.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baldr*
> 
> Short version, how do I add two fans as intake on the front? I can get the front cover off and hold them in place, but the drive bays are in the way for screwing them in.
> 
> Maybe I need a different set of screws, longer?
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> A few months ago, I put together a new system, using a Storm Scout II gunmetal gray case. It's the first computer I've put together myself, and I'm pretty happy with the results.
> 
> At the time, I didn't do much to add fans. I set up the fan that came with the case as an exhaust on the top, and I used the fan that came with the Seidon water cooling as an intake. Temps are fairly decent as long as I don't run new games. I had a copy of Oblivion sitting around that I'd never played, and I've been playing it, but it doesn't push the video card as much as newer games. I have a XFX Double D Radeon HD 7950 3GB card, and it adds a fair amount of heat running newer games.
> 
> I just took out the original fan that came with the case (which has been acting as an exhaust) and added two fans there. Partly because the fan that came with the system had a red LED and I wanted blue, and partly because I wanted dual exhaust. Adding those went fine. I have a splitter so I can power 5 fans off one molex connector but still only use one PWM plug to control the speed.
> 
> ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812311001 )
> 
> I have 2 more fans which I intend to add as front intake fans. But I can't figure out how to screw them in. To work the same as the exhaust fans, the screws should go through the case, then into the fan, but you can't get to the other side of the hole due to the hard drive cage. Surely I don't have to cut that out? I'm not really using that space, and the other half of it is designed to be removable, which I've done just for better airflow.
> 
> I'm pretty much done with Oblivion and wanting to play some newer games, and I'd like to not worry about the temps. I've already bought the fans, and was surprised to find an issue installing them.
> 
> I don't have any real use for the fan I took out, which had the red LED. I'm thinking I may add it to the water cooler so it's set up as a push/pull and just leave the LED turned off (since I don't care for the red.) The fans wouldn't match, but I can't see where that would matter, it should still move more air through the CPU. Doing that, would it be OK to put the extra red-LED fan on the same PWM splitter I'm using for the other fans?


Skyrim?









So tempted to get one of these for my 7850.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186083

Still can't figure out why they did not just make the drive bays removable. Even the new 690 III has removable bays. Other companies have $60 cases with freakin removable bays now!









Also. From CMs Facebook page.


----------



## Baldr

That's interesting, but I don't feel I need to spend $160, and I already have the two fans, I just can't figure out how to install them. And yes, Skyrim is on the list.









That box on the CM facebook page is pretty darn cool looking.


----------



## Jaedonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xhui*
> 
> how hard is it to put the h100i in front of storm scout 2? can someone show me some pics on ppl have done that? I can't find any on google ;/


Hey, I have an h100i front mounted. I was looking all over for pictures too but couldn't find anything, finally i just started cutting and hoped for the best. Anyway if you want to mount it in front you need to either remove the drive cages, or cut away from the front like I did. it does take some work. I only had an angle grinder, but a dremel would have been nice. I have 2 fans pulling, and 1 pushing, You could have both pushing if you would remove the lower drive cage. sorry for the bad pictures I'm not much of a photographer.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaedonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xhui*
> 
> how hard is it to put the h100i in front of storm scout 2? can someone show me some pics on ppl have done that? I can't find any on google ;/
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I have an h100i front mounted. I was looking all over for pictures too but couldn't find anything, finally i just started cutting and hoped for the best. Anyway if you want to mount it in front you need to either remove the drive cages, or cut away from the front like I did. it does take some work. I only had an angle grinder, but a dremel would have been nice. I have 2 fans pulling, and 1 pushing, You could have both pushing if you would remove the lower drive cage. sorry for the bad pictures I'm not much of a photographer.
Click to expand...

SWEET!

Was wondering how you....(sees the last picture)....oh, that'll work!


----------



## xhui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaedonk*
> 
> Hey, I have an h100i front mounted. I was looking all over for pictures too but couldn't find anything, finally i just started cutting and hoped for the best. Anyway if you want to mount it in front you need to either remove the drive cages, or cut away from the front like I did. it does take some work. I only had an angle grinder, but a dremel would have been nice. I have 2 fans pulling, and 1 pushing, You could have both pushing if you would remove the lower drive cage. sorry for the bad pictures I'm not much of a photographer.


Nice! thank you for showing me. Are the tubes not long enough if the corsair logo stand up right?


----------



## Joeey

Hey Guys, I'm building my first PC with the CM Scout 2 and I just wanted to make sure it will all fit together.

Heres the link: https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=196808&action=wish_lists

What do you guys think? Am i good to order?

Cheers


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaedonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xhui*
> 
> how hard is it to put the h100i in front of storm scout 2? can someone show me some pics on ppl have done that? I can't find any on google ;/
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I have an h100i front mounted. I was looking all over for pictures too but couldn't find anything, finally i just started cutting and hoped for the best. Anyway if you want to mount it in front you need to either remove the drive cages, or cut away from the front like I did. it does take some work. I only had an angle grinder, but a dremel would have been nice. I have 2 fans pulling, and 1 pushing, You could have both pushing if you would remove the lower drive cage. sorry for the bad pictures I'm not much of a photographer.
Click to expand...

Forgot to ask. So....3 fans is enough? Or is there a 4th fan we can't see?


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeey*
> 
> Hey Guys, I'm building my first PC with the CM Scout 2 and I just wanted to make sure it will all fit together.
> 
> Heres the link: https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=196808&action=wish_lists
> 
> What do you guys think? Am i good to order?
> 
> Cheers


says your wish list is set to private


----------



## Joeey

Fixed







Heres a list of the components anyway:

CASE: CoolerMaster CM Storm Scout 2 Gunmetal Grey
MOBO: ASUS Sabertooth Z87
CPU: INTEL i7 4770K
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB 2133Mhz
GPU: Palit GTX 780 3GB (Reference model)
CPU COOLER: Corsair H80i
SSD: Intel 335 Series 240GB SSD (for both boot and storage)
PSU: Corsair TX-850M (Modular)
OS: Windows 8 64 Bit OEM
EXTRA COOLING: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan Twin Pack

So thats the list. Just wanted to make sure the Sabertooth Z87 fits in the case like the Z77 Sabertooth does, and also if the PALIT GTX 780 is a good choice as it is the cheapest GTX 780 on there. I plan to watercool later on down the track which is why I want a Reference GTX 780, but Im wondering if you can watercool the CPU, and possibly 2 x GTX 780's in the Storm Scout 2 can it fit a dual radiator at the top??


----------



## raiser

Hi, I have a CM Scout case and want to put two 5770's in (which i have already got) but the second card does not fit due to it being too close to the PSU, i have a sabertooth x58 mobo and the second x16 is right at the bottom, i was wondering if anyone has done this before somehow, or if there is an aftermarket cooler which only takes up one space instead of two. They are the big xfx model which takes up two spaces.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Robilar

There are several cards that are single slot from Nvidia. Palit makes a couple as does Zotac. Not sure if you could find a matching 5770 though.


----------



## raiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiser*
> 
> Hi, I have a CM Scout case and want to put two 5770's in (which i have already got) but the second card does not fit due to it being too close to the PSU, i have a sabertooth x58 mobo and the second x16 is right at the bottom, i was wondering if anyone has done this before somehow, or if there is an aftermarket cooler which only takes up one space instead of two. They are the big xfx model which takes up two spaces.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Ignore this question I must have just been blind the last time I looked lol


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeey*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a list of the components anyway:
> 
> CASE: CoolerMaster CM Storm Scout 2 Gunmetal Grey
> MOBO: ASUS Sabertooth Z87
> CPU: INTEL i7 4770K
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB 2133Mhz
> GPU: Palit GTX 780 3GB (Reference model)
> CPU COOLER: Corsair H80i
> SSD: Intel 335 Series 240GB SSD (for both boot and storage)
> PSU: Corsair TX-850M (Modular)
> OS: Windows 8 64 Bit OEM
> EXTRA COOLING: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan Twin Pack
> 
> So thats the list. Just wanted to make sure the Sabertooth Z87 fits in the case like the Z77 Sabertooth does, and also if the PALIT GTX 780 is a good choice as it is the cheapest GTX 780 on there. I plan to watercool later on down the track which is why I want a Reference GTX 780, but Im wondering if you can watercool the CPU, and possibly 2 x GTX 780's in the Storm Scout 2 can it fit a dual radiator at the top??


That sounds really good, and pretty similar to my new build (should be done next week) except you had a little bigger budget than mine (i.e, I'm going i5 instead of i7 and recycling my old GPU until I can afford new ones).

I have the same SSD and it's been performing very well. I think you might need more storage after a while though. I'll be supplementing mine with a 1TB Seagate Barracuda.


----------



## Jaedonk

@xhui You might be able to pull it off with it up right but you would be really straining it. If you put it side ways like this, the fittings can rotate and aim the tubes in the right direction without bending the crap out of them.

@direleon2010 I only have 3 fans, but like I said you could do 4 if you want to remove the lower drive cage. My 3 fans keep my 4.3ghz i7-3820 at 70 degrees running prime95. I might be able to better if I would use both the included corsir sp fans. But they don't light up, and i dont want to lose drive space.


----------



## Joeey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izdaari*
> 
> That sounds really good, and pretty similar to my new build (should be done next week) except you had a little bigger budget than mine (i.e, I'm going i5 instead of i7 and recycling my old GPU until I can afford new ones).
> 
> I have the same SSD and it's been performing very well. I think you might need more storage after a while though. I'll be supplementing mine with a 1TB Seagate Barracuda.


Ok sweet as!







Yeah I decided to go with the i7 because I've been hearing good things about hyperthreading in new and upcoming games, even Crysis 3 reportedly uses it. I went with the GTX 780 because I plan to buy 3 x Asus VG248QE monitors later on and the 780 is far better than the GTX 770 at high resolutions. And yes i agree the 240GB ssd will fill up quickly but it will be ok for a while, should be able to hold the OS, programs and 10 games easily







So it comes to about $2500 AUD which is more than i was planning to spend but I think it will be worth it and should last a while, just hope the new intel chips don't come out too soon... Thanks for the advice anyway, i think i will order this very soon


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeey*
> 
> Ok sweet as!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I decided to go with the i7 because I've been hearing good things about hyperthreading in new and upcoming games, even Crysis 3 reportedly uses it. I went with the GTX 780 because I plan to buy 3 x Asus VG248QE monitors later on and the 780 is far better than the GTX 770 at high resolutions. And yes i agree the 240GB ssd will fill up quickly but it will be ok for a while, should be able to hold the OS, programs and 10 games easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it comes to about $2500 AUD which is more than i was planning to spend but I think it will be worth it and should last a while, just hope the new intel chips don't come out too soon... Thanks for the advice anyway, i think i will order this very soon


Ah! Now I see why you need so much GPU power! I Sounds like a plan!









I intend to stay with 1080p gaming (on an even bigger monitor, 27" or 32"), and my favorite games (Fallout and Elder Scrolls series, MMO's, Civ V) are not so demanding on the graphics anyway, more on the CPU (but won't use the hyperthreading this generation), all being basically databases with video, so I think I'll be ok with my old single Radeon 5850 for just a little while longer.

I also would have preferred to stay with AMD, rather than going over to the Dark Side, but I just couldn't because Intel has too big a performance advantage especially in my kind of CPU-bound games. Civ V, Skyrim and Neverwinter in particular show a huge Intel advantage.


----------



## Joeey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izdaari*
> 
> Ah! Now I see why you need so much GPU power! I Sounds like a plan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to stay with 1080p gaming (on an even bigger monitor, 27" or 32"), and my favorite games (Fallout and Elder Scrolls series, MMO's, Civ V) are not so demanding on the graphics anyway, more on the CPU (but won't use the hyperthreading this generation), all being basically databases with video, so I think I'll be ok with my old single Radeon 5850 for just a little while longer.
> 
> I also would have preferred to stay with AMD, rather than going over to the Dark Side, but I just couldn't because Intel has too big a performance advantage especially in my kind of CPU-bound games. Civ V, Skyrim and Neverwinter in particular show a huge Intel advantage.


Ahhk that's fair enough, well In your case I would probably get a 4670K and a GTX 770 and you'd be set for a while, especially if you only use a 60Hz monitor and play lesser demanding games. Considering the GTX 770 gets well over 60FPS on Skyrim maxed out, I think it would last you for a while! I'm just one of those guys who wants to play Crysis 3 on 3 x 120Hz monitors so it looks like il be getting another GTX 780 for SLI later on... wish I wasn't so fussed about triple monitors and maxing out the most demanding games out there, its not good for the wallet! :O hahaha


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeey*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a list of the components anyway:
> 
> CASE: CoolerMaster CM Storm Scout 2 Gunmetal Grey
> MOBO: ASUS Sabertooth Z87
> CPU: INTEL i7 4770K
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB 2133Mhz
> GPU: Palit GTX 780 3GB (Reference model)
> CPU COOLER: Corsair H80i
> SSD: Intel 335 Series 240GB SSD (for both boot and storage)
> PSU: Corsair TX-850M (Modular)
> OS: Windows 8 64 Bit OEM
> EXTRA COOLING: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan Twin Pack
> 
> So thats the list. Just wanted to make sure the Sabertooth Z87 fits in the case like the Z77 Sabertooth does, and also if the PALIT GTX 780 is a good choice as it is the cheapest GTX 780 on there. I plan to watercool later on down the track which is why I want a Reference GTX 780, but Im wondering if you can watercool the CPU, and possibly 2 x GTX 780's in the Storm Scout 2 can it fit a dual radiator at the top??


Since it's a reference card it won't matter who you go with as they are all the same re-branded card. I'd just have a look at their warranty and how good their customer service is and/or what accessories they include since that's really going to be the only difference between manufacturers. I've never used Palit so I can't say.


----------



## Izdaari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeey*
> 
> Ahhk that's fair enough, well In your case I would probably get a 4670K and a GTX 770 and you'd be set for a while, especially if you only use a 60Hz monitor and play lesser demanding games. Considering the GTX 770 gets well over 60FPS on Skyrim maxed out, I think it would last you for a while! I'm just one of those guys who wants to play Crysis 3 on 3 x 120Hz monitors so it looks like il be getting another GTX 780 for SLI later on... wish I wasn't so fussed about triple monitors and maxing out the most demanding games out there, its not good for the wallet! :O hahaha


Good thoughts, but my "working poor" income simply will not allow me to buy a $400 video card, or any other $400 part. I think maybe in a couple months I might be able to swing the $259 or so for a good GTX 760. And maybe, in a few more months, I could add a second for SLI... _*if*_ it seems needed.

My i5-3570K ought to arrive tomorrow and then I can finish the build. With a 24/7 stable gaming overclock, I think it should be adequate for a while. I didn't see a need to go to Haswell quite yet.


----------



## GoodInk

Hey Scouts!!!

I got some free time so I thought I would do some catching up, just read 25 pages. I have to say I'm digging some of these new builds, watercooling, covers, windows and PINK!!!!!!! Pink with BUTTERFLIES!!!! LOL, I love them all and want to see more, more, more!

Sorry again for not being around as much as I have been in the past, I'm hoping I'll be able to join in the fun more, but I can't promise I'll have the time to update the OP for SOTM for some time, and I can't access Google Doc for a while, everything is blocked


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Sup folks? Anyone have any ideas for modding my Scout 1? It's full stock except for having the plastic in front of the front fan removed, and having a fan crammed in the top bays up front.


----------



## yazoo78

Hi.

As this thread is 2500+ pages long please forgive me if this problem has already been presented.

I've had a really hard time trying to get a suitable after-market CPU cooler. Here are the problems I've faced:

-I am using Corsair Vengeance memory. A lot of the coolers' fans get in the way of a memory module due to the height of the Corsair Vengeance.

- the case has a backplate cut out for installing after-market coolers that require a backplate without removing the motherboard. But look at this photo:



The metal case gets in the way of the far left holes. This is my Motherboard: P8Z68-V PRO

Removing the motherboard is not something I particularly want to do. Any suggestions on what cooler I could buy that fits them requirements. Or better yet, a way of inserting a back-plate desite them restrictions (If I could do this then I would go for the best water-cooler)

thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Sup folks? Anyone have any ideas for modding my Scout 1? It's full stock except for having the plastic in front of the front fan removed, and having a fan crammed in the top bays up front.


Are you looking for a theme, or ideas? What are the goals of your mods, better temps, looks, ect?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yazoo78*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> As this thread is 2500+ pages long please forgive me if this problem has already been presented.
> 
> I've had a really hard time trying to get a suitable after-market CPU cooler. Here are the problems I've faced:
> 
> -I am using Corsair Vengeance memory. A lot of the coolers' fans get in the way of a memory module due to the height of the Corsair Vengeance.
> 
> - the case has a backplate cut out for installing after-market coolers that require a backplate without removing the motherboard. But look at this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> The metal case gets in the way of the far left holes. This is my Motherboard: P8Z68-V PRO
> 
> Removing the motherboard is not something I particularly want to do. Any suggestions on what cooler I could buy that fits them requirements. Or better yet, a way of inserting a back-plate desite them restrictions (If I could do this then I would go for the best water-cooler)
> 
> thanks!


The CPU cut thing is a vary common thing with the first Scout, only thing you can do is pull the MB, well if you want to run a cooler that is worth buying. An 120mm AIO works very good in this case, most are pretty simple to install.


----------



## yazoo78

Thank you for the reply.

I've been looking around and the best one I found was: NZXT kraken x60. I've noticed it has quite a bulky radiator and just wondering if you've had any reports of it not fitting.

Thanks.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Are you looking for a theme, or ideas? What are the goals of your mods, better temps, looks, ect?


Looks mostly. Temps are fine, though if there are any suggestions to get lower temps without spending much, if any cash, I'd appreciate those as well.


----------



## Lagpirate

i removed the HDD cage and mounted my hard drive in my 5.25 bays. Improved airflow for the win!


----------



## razorasadsid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> i removed the HDD cage and mounted my hard drive in my 5.25 bays. Improved airflow for the win!


On the scout? I can't seem to find the screws (if there are any) or is it attached permanently to the case? I don't do much metal modding or even cutting or anything so can you tell me if there is a particular set of screws I'm missing somehow?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I think it's riveted in. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Robilar

It is riveted. Mount 2 fans in the door. The airflow from them negates the need to remove the cage. Besides you may need to add more hard drives down the road.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Are you looking for a theme, or ideas? What are the goals of your mods, better temps, looks, ect?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks mostly. Temps are fine, though if there are any suggestions to get lower temps without spending much, if any cash, I'd appreciate those as well.
Click to expand...

PSU and HDD covers help with the looks a lot. They can be made pretty cheaply, by getting an old cable box, VCR, mesh desk organiser, foam, even the box your stuff came in works good. Cutting the metal mesh out of the fan mounting locations really inproves air, the top one is a night and day difference, the others get about 25% more air flow. I like replacing the window to get rid of the side fan mounts. They don't look good and they can make a lot of noise with fans mounted there. Then there is lighting, watercooling, sleeving, and painting if you want to go down those roads. I'd say take a good look at the first page, and the Cool Wall to get some ideas. Most of the mods people do to the Scout can be done for very little money if you have a Dremal tool and heat gun, both can be bought from Harbor Freight on the cheap, to get the job done.


----------



## razorasadsid

I still love this sexy case <3


----------



## Fatman811

I had a thought for a interesting mod. Water jetting the CM logo (or anything else cool I think of) on the case side opposite of the window. Pretty sure I will have to touch up the paint. Glue a piece of opaque acrylic on the back side. Install blue LED strip lighting to make the acrylic "glow". The effect should be a blue glowing logo that you cannot see through either on or off. I will post pics as soon as I get it completed.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I had a thought for a interesting mod. Water jetting the CM logo (or anything else cool I think of) on the case side opposite of the window. Pretty sure I will have to touch up the paint. Glue a piece of opaque acrylic on the back side. Install blue LED strip lighting to make the acrylic "glow". The effect should be a blue glowing logo that you cannot see through either on or off. I will post pics as soon as I get it completed.


Take pics of the proccess too, I would love to see this


----------



## adisptr13

Can the Cooler Master Storm Scout 2 Fit the Cooler Master V6?


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adisptr13*
> 
> Can the Cooler Master Storm Scout 2 Fit the Cooler Master V6?


It should, the one I have in my case measures 138.4 x 105 x 58mm with loads of head room. The CM V6 measures 131 x 120 x 165 mm.


----------



## adisptr13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> It should, the one I have in my case measures 138.4 x 105 x 58mm with loads of head room. The CM V6 measures 131 x 120 x 165 mm.


but on the web maximum hsf can fit on storm scout II 162 mm







,
http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Scout_2/


----------



## adisptr13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> It should, the one I have in my case measures 138.4 x 105 x 58mm with loads of head room. The CM V6 measures 131 x 120 x 165 mm.


but on the web maximum hsf can fit on storm scout II 162 mm







,
http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Scout_2/


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adisptr13*
> 
> but on the web maximum hsf can fit on storm scout II 162 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Scout_2/


You're talking about 3mm, that's less than 1/8th of an inch. 3mm = 0.11811" Maybe get shorter stand offs(not sure if they even make them) or modify the cooler slightly. Regardless I think you would be fine, provided you don't flex your mobo too much.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adisptr13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> It should, the one I have in my case measures 138.4 x 105 x 58mm with loads of head room. The CM V6 measures 131 x 120 x 165 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> but on the web maximum hsf can fit on storm scout II 162 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/Scout_2/
Click to expand...

Its going to be close, I know I took some measurements for CPU coolers, and the specs seemed pretty spot on to me.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Added another fan to the base of the case (good spot for cool airflow intake to the gpu's). Been a longtime fan of the Scout series. One of the few cases that you can pack a pair of big GPU's in, get great airflow and be able to carry it around as needed.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01284_zpsa7b4b179.jpg.html


Hey which Corsair water cooler is that?


----------



## Robilar

The H80i


----------



## mikemartinco

my build is gone ;(

only thing i have left is the gun metal case and the h100 ;(

was a beautiful build tho, she will be missed


----------



## dteg

has anyone ever put a enermax apollish in their case and wired the lights to the proprietary button on the front of the SC 1??

the only thing it comes with is a 3pin to 4 pin molex adapter. i noticed today while cleaning it (unplugged) that i could get the lights to turn on with canned air... so now im not even sure if its possible to have the fan on but lights off.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The H80i


Thank you. Just trying to figure out which water cooler to get and that helps out a lot. I've been looking at some Zalmans (310 & 320). I'm in the research stage right now so I'll throw the H80i in there too. Thanks again.


----------



## DB006

Updated piccy of my Scout


----------



## GoodInk

What does it say in the red writing?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg*
> 
> has anyone ever put a enermax apollish in their case and wired the lights to the proprietary button on the front of the SC 1??
> 
> the only thing it comes with is a 3pin to 4 pin molex adapter. i noticed today while cleaning it (unplugged) that i could get the lights to turn on with canned air... so now im not even sure if its possible to have the fan on but lights off.


If you look in the Tips and Tricks on the first page, there is a link on wiring up a relay to the light switch.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you look in the Tips and Tricks on the first page, there is a link on wiring up a relay to the light switch.


yea thanks, i already have that open in another tab looking at it, i just found it weird that i got the lights to turn on without any electrical current. i just ran canned air through the blades and they all lit up.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If you look in the Tips and Tricks on the first page, there is a link on wiring up a relay to the light switch.
> 
> 
> 
> yea thanks, i already have that open in another tab looking at it, i just found it weird that i got the lights to turn on without any electrical current. i just ran canned air through the blades and they all lit up.
Click to expand...









Mini generator in there?


----------



## 420Killah

Afternoon everyone two quick updates on my build, I made a new (but old) psu and hdd bay cover and made it into a brushed steel look with some crazy rough sandpaper













Sorry for the bad pictures but thats all I got so far


----------



## CM MR HAF

Just FYI to Scout 2 lovers. Scout 2 gunmetal was originally produced about 1000 pcs for the USA, but we had a few left so expect our e-tail partner to reactivate it, its not quite FDE color but after they are gone this time they wont come back.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> Afternoon everyone two quick updates on my build, I made a new (but old) psu and hdd bay cover and made it into a brushed steel look with some crazy rough sandpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pictures but thats all I got so far


Looks great, very industrial.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Just FYI to Scout 2 lovers. Scout 2 gunmetal was originally produced about 1000 pcs for the USA, but we had a few left so expect our e-tail partner to reactivate it, its not quite FDE color but after they are gone this time they wont come back.


Good info and thanks for the heads up


----------



## CM Phaedrus

http://coolermaster-usa.com/microsite/hafstacker/

Keep an eye out at PAX.


----------



## Robilar

I miss the Stacker 830, what an amazing case for it's time. Black anodized aluminum. sigh


----------



## CM Phaedrus

Hopefully the new Stacker will have an even better legacy.


----------



## Robilar

Lest anyone is unfamiliar with the 830, here are pics of mine from way back

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC04767_zpscfe0671f.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC03772_zpsc9b38044.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC03842_zps809082e2.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC03858_zpse02e9882.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC04104_zps5b697eea.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC04116_zpsb510f23f.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC04100_zps516cb70d.jpg.html


----------



## CM Phaedrus

Mmmm, vintage.


----------



## shadow water

i dont think you had enough side fans


----------



## GoodInk

Looking forward to seeing the new Stacker, I hope it looks like a Stacker and not a HAF.


----------



## Kinnar

I am building a new rig & have also chosen to go for the CM Storm Scout 2 for my new rig, can anyone here please help me clarify these issues with the CM Storm Scout 2:

1) can i change the Rear Stock Red﻿ 120m.m led fan(which comes with the case) to any Blue Led 120 m.m fan from CM or other manufacturers? & also can the new replaced blue led fans be controlled by led switch on top to on & off?

2) Also can i install any Blue Led 140(x1) or Two Blue 120(x2) m.m fans at the front of the case for air intake? More imp-Can the led lights of FRONT intake fan be similarly controlled to On & off from the top led control switch ?

3) Also can i replace the Red led indicator at the top with a blue led indicator?

Overall I would love to give this case a Blue lighting theme !

4) Another thing about the CM Storm Scout 2 is i dont find any HDD activity led on it as is found in other cases...is there No such hdd activity led in the cm scout 2 ? So how do i know about current hdd status?
_
* I'm referring to CM SS2 & Not the CM SS2 Advanced which is NOT available at my location._

So can you all the experts out here please help me get﻿ me the proper idea & guide me how to get about it all?...i would be really most thankful!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> I am building a new rig & have also chosen to go for the CM Storm Scout 2 for my new rig, can anyone here please help me clarify these issues with the CM Storm Scout 2:
> 
> 1) can i change the Rear Stock Red﻿ 120m.m led fan(which comes with the case) to any Blue Led 120 m.m fan from CM or other manufacturers? & also can the new replaced blue led fans be controlled by led switch on top to on & off?
> 
> 2) Also can i install any Blue Led 140(x1) or Two Blue 120(x2) m.m fans at the front of the case for air intake? More imp-Can the led lights of FRONT intake fan be similarly controlled to On & off from the top led control switch ?
> 
> 3) Also can i replace the Red led indicator at the top with a blue led indicator?
> 
> Overall I would love to give this case a Blue lighting theme !
> 
> 4) Another thing about the CM Storm Scout 2 is i dont find any HDD activity led on it as is found in other cases...is there No such hdd activity led in the cm scout 2 ? So how do i know about current hdd status?
> 
> _* I'm referring to CM SS2 & Not the CM SS2 Advanced which is NOT available at my location._
> 
> So can you all the experts out here please help me get﻿ me the proper idea & guide me how to get about it all?...i would be really most thankful!!!


1. Any 120mm fan will fit but you will loose the LED control. I just looked on the CM Store page and did not see any Scout II fans. Unlike most CM LED switched fans these get power from the fan and not the LED switch.

2. Same as #1. If you do find fans that work, I don't see a realistic limit on switch.

1.& 2. You could mod the fans LED's to your own switch http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-club/24900

3. You can, it's not too hard to get to, but you'll have to do the leg work to find out what LED will work.

4. I can't rember right now, and don't have access to my case for a few months, sorry.


----------



## Kinnar

thanks very much for the helpful reply...so from all these , may I safely concur that LED modding options on the CM SS2 are very limited...if Not impossible ! btw,can i use any ready-made aftermarket LED controllers for the other after mkt led fans if i cant get any CM SS2 blue led fans from the CM store & change them with those?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> thanks very much for the helpful reply...so from all these , may I safely concur that LED modding options on the CM SS2 are very limited...if Not impossible ! btw,can i use any ready-made aftermarket LED controllers for the other after mkt led fans if i cant get any CM SS2 blue led fans from the CM store & change them with those?


I wouldn't impossible, the front one would be really easy. You just might have to try a couple different ones out due to brightness, LED's are pretty cheap. Fans I'm really surprised CM doesn't have any for sale, they do on all the other cases. You may want to try emailing them, a lot of times they don't put it up on the web site until someone asks for it, a lot of times when something says sold out they have them back in stock and just haven't updated the site to say so.

As for other LED controlers, yes they will work just like they would on any other case out there.

I think 99% of the people who use lighting will level them on all the time, it's the few that leave their PC's running where they sleep that need that switch. Also I'm not too keen on LED fans in the front of the SS2, they are covered by bottom the front pannel and it drives my OCD nuts.


----------



## Baldr

Kinnar, I was hoping to use the LED on/off switch, it's one of the things that led me to the SSII, but in practice, it's so limited that it's essentially useless. I found that disappointing. I love the case, but that part was disappointing. I've also been unable to figure out how to install front intake fans. That may be my fault, as this is my first build and I don't know what I'm doing, but asking here hasn't helped.

The HDD activity light you asked about is part of the red LED power indicator. It sort of flashes when you have HDD activity.


----------



## GoodInk

What problem are you having with the front fans?


----------



## Baldr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What problem are you having with the front fans?


This should take you to the post where I asked about it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-club/27760#post_20504167


----------



## Kinnar

@Baldrr,..So, i see your query about a very important aspect of the SS2 went unrequited in this BIG forum!








So to top now beside the Led lighting issue,there are issues with even fitting of front intake fans in the SS2 (which i think is Very very fundamental & essential) !








I don't know...how others who fitted the SS2 with 1-2 front intake fans got over the problem,..but having said that,just like you baldr...i'm very much interested to install the essential 2 intake fans (actually want to install fans in all the openings possible) & hence for me..it is a very relevant question to know upfront what other problems i might really be facing working with the SS2!
Anyway thanks for the important headsup!...since i have NOT purchased the case till now, such quick snippets of info /problem factors is very helpful for me !

So expert & helpful guys like @GoodInk, can you please explain what's the actuality of the case regarding this issue?...as you might easily comprehend,...we are basically noobs here calling for your help !


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baldr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What problem are you having with the front fans?
> 
> 
> 
> This should take you to the post where I asked about it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-club/27760#post_20504167
Click to expand...

Sorry your question went unanswered, sometimes when thing get moving questions get overlooked. I'm glad you spoke up, as it's an easy fix. You should have got a bag of screws with the case, in there you will find some longer ones that will work. They don't screw into the fan like normal fan screws. These you will stick in the front of the fan and they screw in to the hard drive cage from the front, not the back. Don't tighten down the screws untill you have all of them started, this way you can adjust the fan as needed to line the screws up with the holes. I hope this helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> @Baldrr,..So, i see your query about a very important aspect of the SS2 went unrequited in this BIG forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to top now beside the Led lighting issue,there are issues with even fitting of front intake fans in the SS2 (which i think is Very very fundamental & essential) !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...how others who fitted the SS2 with 1-2 front intake fans got over the problem,..but having said that,just like you baldr...i'm very much interested to install the essential 2 intake fans (actually want to install fans in all the openings possible) & hence for me..it is a very relevant question to know upfront what other problems i might really be facing working with the SS2!
> Anyway thanks for the important headsup!...since i have NOT purchased the case till now, such quick snippets of info /problem factors is very helpful for me !
> 
> So expert & helpful guys like @GoodInk, can you please explain what's the actuality of the case regarding this issue?...as you might easily comprehend,...we are basically noobs here calling for your help !


There is no problem with fitting the front fans, well unless you did get the screws with the case.


----------



## GoodInk

Some pics to help you out.


----------



## Baldr

Thank you very much. I suspect that will fix my problem and let me install the front fans. I don't have much time this weekend, but Monday or so I should be able to dig out my "misc parts" box and find those screws.

Thanks!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baldr*
> 
> Thank you very much. I suspect that will fix my problem and let me install the front fans. I don't have much time this weekend, but Monday or so I should be able to dig out my "misc parts" box and find those screws.
> 
> Thanks!


No problem, thats one reason we are here, to help each other out. Some other reasons are to show off your work, get some insperation, check out what is possable, get info, and just to have good company with people that share something you love.


----------



## Kinnar

expert & helpful members like GoodInk really makes OC.net such a great happening place! Thanks for showing empathy to the noobs & helping them out...we luv it !


----------



## GoodInk

Now I'm blushing


----------



## DireLeon2010

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Lest anyone is unfamiliar with the 830, here are pics of mine from way back
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC04767_zpscfe0671f.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC03772_zpsc9b38044.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC03842_zps809082e2.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC03858_zpse02e9882.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC04104_zps5b697eea.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC04116_zpsb510f23f.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC04100_zps516cb70d.jpg.html





Still looks pretty sweet to me.









Anybody think I could make any money on a spare parts rig?

965 BE C2 140w version
Stock AMD cooler
Asus M4A79XTD-EVO
5770 Sapphire (Modified. Two 80mm fans.)
2x2gb DDR3 1600 ADATA
Cougar CMX 700w (Modular)
6 blue led Rosewill fans (120mm)
Rosewill Destroyer case.

No HHD. Windows 7 Home oem.

And finally, this is looking like a really good option


----------



## GoodInk

The CM 690 is one of CM best and most popular cases of all time. Super value for the money, looks that are not too boring or over the top, and great cooling.

As for the selling the PC, maybe a couple hundred, if you are selling locally, you may just want to through a HDD in it. I don't see too many people wanting to buy a used PC that doesn't work, remember most don't know crap about building PCs or putting parts in one. I see so many people that just get a new PC because the HDD died.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The CM 690 is one of CM best and most popular cases of all time. Super value for the money, looks that are not too boring or over the top, and great cooling.
> 
> As for the selling the PC, maybe a couple hundred, if you are selling locally, you may just want to through a HDD in it. I don't see too many people wanting to buy a used PC that doesn't work, remember most don't know crap about building PCs or putting parts in one. I see so many people that just get a new PC because the HDD died.


Hmmm, yeah. I guess I could add a refurb drive. Don't want to put too much money into it though. The plan is to get a good AM3+ mobo and use my 960T in it until Steamroller.

Or just pick up a 6350 or 8350 Black Friday.

Oh, and you're so right. In Tempe (ASU) I had friends that made $$$ selling tossed out computers. A lot of old E-machines and Gateways that only needed a new drive and OS. And this during the school year. Not just at graduation. I imagine it's the same today.


----------



## zorro51

Hello

I have a problem: I can not find a fan controller fully compatible with the Scout 2.

I tried a Bitfenix Hydra Pro and Lamptron FC2, and it is virtually impossible to properly secure the fan controllers.

Is that some models are fully compatible?

thank you


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorro51*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have a problem: I can not find a fan controller fully compatible with the Scout 2.
> 
> I tried a Bitfenix Hydra Pro and Lamptron FC2, and it is virtually impossible to properly secure the fan controllers.
> 
> Is that some models are fully compatible?
> 
> thank you


Most fan controllers are very short and don't work very well with toolless drivebay designs. On the back side you should be able to use screws and get away with the toolless on the front side. If not you might have to pull the toolless part off and use screws on both sides.


----------



## zorro51

Unfortunately it is not as easy as that, because it's a hassle to just get to screw with fan controller not suitable! I tried with a Bitfenix Hydra Pro, and a Lamptron FC2, and it does not seal properly.

I want a fan controller or I would have no brainer to fix!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorro51*
> 
> Unfortunately it is not as easy as that, because it's a hassle to just get to screw with fan controller not suitable! I tried with a Bitfenix Hydra Pro, and a Lamptron FC2, and it does not seal properly.
> 
> I want a fan controller or I would have no brainer to fix!


I'm not sure what you mean by not sealing properly. Are they not lining up with the front bezel? Are the screw holes not lining up? Maybe a pic can show whats going on.


----------



## Cheaptrick

An update on my "Silent Scout" going 600 (two 240 rads & one 120 rad) without going external...



















I'm thinking of turning this build into a "Shelby GT600 Super Snake" in black with yellow racing stripes or other way around.


----------



## GoodInk

Damn!!! I'm pretty sure you have officially put the most amount of rads in a Scout and made it look good the the same time


----------



## Zeik

Hey everyone love the site it gave me some real inspiration to get my Scout II rig set up for a 240 Rad in the front. Problem is when i drilled out and removed the drive bays the areas where the bay rested were not painted. I know i am gonna need to sand and primer the areas but does anyone know what color and finish I need? The case is Midnight Black form its description. Thanks in advanced.

PS: Will post Pics when its all done. I am hoping to get a fully modular power supply so I can re-sleeve it red to go with the black and red theme I am using. As a side note I also kinda wish the side panel was bigger/clear.

Build
Case
CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced Midnight Black
Processor
Ivy Bridge 3770k @ 4.2GHz OC
Hard Drive
Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256gig
WD WEARX 2TB
Ram
4×8 gig Dual Channel GSkill Sniper @ 1866 MHz
Mother Board
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD5H Revision 1.1
Video Card
AMD Radeon HD 6870
Cooling + Lighting
Thermaltake Frio CPU Cooler
9x AeroCool Shark 120mm Devil Red Edition
Silver Stone Red LED Strip
Power
Rosewill Capstone 750w 80 Plus Gold
Key board and Mouse
Max Keyboard Nighthawk X9 (Cherry MX Red) Red Backlit Mechanical Keyboard
CM Storm Spawn Gaming Mouse


----------



## Frosch

I'm planning to build a PC with this case, can you tell me how many case fans can this case control? I'm planning to put 5 corsair sp120







and can you fit BeQuiet! Dark Rock 2 here?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosch*
> 
> I'm planning to build a PC with this case, can you tell me how many case fans can this case control? I'm planning to put 5 corsair sp120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and can you fit BeQuiet! Dark Rock 2 here?


No fan controls, just LED control.

*CPU cooler height:* 147mm / 5.8 inch (with side fan), 162mm / 6.4 inch (without side fan)

This is on the OP if you need to find it later


----------



## Frosch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> No fan controls, just LED control.
> 
> *CPU cooler height:* 147mm / 5.8 inch (with side fan), 162mm / 6.4 inch (without side fan)
> This is on the OP if you need to find it later


Dark Rock 2 cpu cooler height is 166mm, I don't know if it will fit..


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> No fan controls, just LED control.
> 
> *CPU cooler height:* 147mm / 5.8 inch (with side fan), 162mm / 6.4 inch (without side fan)
> This is on the OP if you need to find it later
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Rock 2 cpu cooler height is 166mm, I don't know if it will fit..
Click to expand...

It would be very close, I won't make any promises that it will. If you do go that route please report back if it fits or not.


----------



## TasteMySanchez

Hey guys, new to the forums (Really only joined because of this awesome thread!) i just got my case and have made some minor mods to it! wanted to knbow what materials are best for making fake floors/ hiding the psu wires?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TasteMySanchez*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the forums (Really only joined because of this awesome thread!) i just got my case and have made some minor mods to it! wanted to knbow what materials are best for making fake floors/ hiding the psu wires?


Welcome! Nice clean build, too bad there isn't paint under where the drive cage was, bad on CM for that







. You can use anything you want for a PSU cover. I've seen people use wood, cardboard from what their parts came it, metal mesh, metal form old VCR's. I prefer acrylic my self, paint the backside and you get a glass like finish on the front side. It's not too hard to work with and you don't need to worry about shorting anything out.

This has 3 coats of paint on the back.



Here are some covers I made awhile back for someone on here. I bent the PSU cover using a heat gun and bent it over a 2x4. Then covered with Di-Noc


----------



## Zeik

Hey what CPU cooler is that and did you have to cut into the 5.25" bay to mount it? I am trying to mount a 240 RAD in the front also and without cutting into the 5.25" it looks like there is only about 270mm of headroom.


----------



## TasteMySanchez

Oh man ! that cover looks awesome!







might have to pop down to the hardware store and pick some plexi up! we have wrap similar to that at my work hmmm ideas be flowing!
i had a go with some aluminium sheet metal which just looked horrible with uneven bends etc Bending it over 2x4 is a good idea thanks for the tips man!

Zeik its an Corsair H100i I didn't cut into the 5.25 bays I actually cut a Rectangle slightly bigger than the width and length of the base of the Rad which allowed the perfect amount of wriggle space to get the Rad to sit snug under the 5.25 bays without the need for cable ties or anything. I actually really liked the look of the Rad on the top mounts outside the Case but with the heat that the Vid card I have expels (7770) it wasn't really a good idea pumping hot air through the rad!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TasteMySanchez*
> 
> Oh man ! that cover looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might have to pop down to the hardware store and pick some plexi up! we have wrap similar to that at my work hmmm ideas be flowing!
> i had a go with some aluminium sheet metal which just looked horrible with uneven bends etc Bending it over 2x4 is a good idea thanks for the tips man!
> 
> Zeik its an Corsair H100i I didn't cut into the 5.25 bays I actually cut a Rectangle slightly bigger than the width and length of the base of the Rad which allowed the perfect amount of wriggle space to get the Rad to sit snug under the 5.25 bays without the need for cable ties or anything. I actually really liked the look of the Rad on the top mounts outside the Case but with the heat that the Vid card I have expels (7770) it wasn't really a good idea pumping hot air through the rad!


A 2x4 works great as the corners have a little roundness to them. I put it between two 2x4's in a vise then took a heat gun on high and moved it back and forth until it was bending under the force from the heat gun. Then quickly used a sheet of scrap wood big enough to cover the entire thing to flatten it. It takes awhile to do, maybe 10 to 15 mins, you want to go slow or it will bubble or warp. Bubbles are not a problem if you wrap it, but if you are painting you'll see them. Also do it in a well ventalated area, I guess it puts off gasses when heated. Also if you have a router, you can cut it with that using wood as a guide with a roller bit.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anybody know if the Seidon water coolers are any good? Been hatin it since my H60 went out on me







And still no word on my RMA


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Anybody know if the Seidon water coolers are any good? Been hatin it since my H60 went out on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still no word on my RMA


It good for the money, if you can control the fan and keep it below 75%, it starts getting pretty loud after that and you get about 90% of the performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> CM finally returns to the AIO game!


----------



## Baldr

I have a Seidon 120M in my system and I'm happy with it. I don't have a lot to compare to, but it does what I want.


----------



## Kinnar

just ordered the cm ss2,...one important question ... can i fit two(2) 140mm fans that mounts on 120mm holes in the front intake area & the top exhaust area?
also what would be the Best 120 mm & 140 mm (LED or Non LED) fans for the CM SS2?
A quick good reply from the experts would be helpful !


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.maximumpc.com/cooler_master_haf_stacker_breaks_new_ground_worlds_first_stackable_mod_tower2013










WHAT A STUPID IDEA! THHHHUPT! BOO! HISSSSS! BOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Not really... If you think about it, you could put ALL of your WC stuff in the bottom 915, including a separate PSU, and run a NAS in the top... Or the other way around. Then you have a gaming rig, massive WC setup and a NAS in the footprint of one tower. And I'm sure you can add more 915's, too.


----------



## Kinnar

just ordered the cm ss2,...one important question ... can i fit two(2) 140mm fans that mounts on 120mm holes in the front intake area & the top exhaust area?
also what would be the Best 120 mm & 140 mm (LED or Non LED) fans for the CM SS2?
A quick good reply from the experts would be helpful !


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> just ordered the cm ss2,...one important question ... can i fit two(2) 140mm fans that mounts on 120mm holes in the front intake area & the top exhaust area?
> also what would be the Best 120 mm & 140 mm (LED or Non LED) fans for the CM SS2?
> A quick good reply from the experts would be helpful !


*Cooling System:* Top: 120mm fan x 2 (optional)

Front: 120mm fan x 2 or 140mm fan x 1 (optional)
Rear: 120mm red LED fan x 1 (with LED on/off function)
Bottom: 120mm fan x 1 (optional)
Side: 120mm fan x 2 (optional)
HDD cage: 120mm fan x 1 (optional)

As for the type of fans to use you first need to tell us what you are looking for, performance, quietness? Plus we will need to know what size you want to go with. Do you want positive pressure or negative? Are LED's important, if so what color? Are looks important? Ect, ect, lol. There is not a one fan that does it all, there are some good all arounders but they get beat by the once that designed for a certain task.


----------



## Kinnar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Cooling System:* Top: 120mm fan x 2 (optional)
> Front: 120mm fan x 2 or 140mm fan x 1 (optional)
> 
> Rear: 120mm red LED fan x 1 (with LED on/off function)
> 
> Bottom: 120mm fan x 1 (optional)
> 
> Side: 120mm fan x 2 (optional)
> 
> HDD cage: 120mm fan x 1 (optional)
> 
> As for the type of fans to use you first need to tell us what you are looking for, performance, quietness? Plus we will need to know what size you want to go with. Do you want positive pressure or negative? Are LED's important, if so what color? Are looks important? Ect, ect, lol. There is not a one fan that does it all, there are some good all arounders but they get beat by the once that designed for a certain task.


1) A Balance between performance & quietness, though skewed more towards the performance !
2) Looks are "IMPORTANT" but Not cutting much into performance
3) Since I found out the hard truth that any other after market LED fans can't be controlled by the CM SS2 case default LED switch,i'm thinking twice over installing any LED fans at all in there (though i would ideally want to put some BLUE led fans there but more important is to have control/switch to put "off" that light show at certain period of times, i.e night times) Rather I'm seriously thinking/planning to buy in a NZXT HUE to throw in some fancy light show of any colour with some good effects in there & also have the option to put it off when i don't want to !
4)I would be adding a Corsair H80i & fit the rad in p&p config replacing the 120m.m red led fan that came oob!

5) Fans I would like to fit :
a) At the Front- 2x120m.m fan /or 2x140mm(those that mounts on 120m.m fan mounts-if that's possible) or just 1x140m.m fan _as intake_
b) At the Rear- Corsair H80i rad & _exhaust_
c) At the bottom- No fans for now,1x120m.m maybe latter on ,as per cooling demand _as intake_.
d) At the top- 2x120m.m fan /or 2x140mm(those that mounts on 120m.m fan mounts-if that's possible) _as exhaust_.
e) At the Side- 2x120m.m fan /or 2x140mm(those that mounts on 120m.m fan mounts-if that's possible) _as intake_.
f) At the HDD Cage- though would like to install 1x120 mm fan but probably would have to take out the HDD Cage alltogether from the case in order to install my very long 11-12 inch ASUS RADEON HD 7850 2GB V2. card.

Since I have not particularly fixed on which fans to go(for both intake & exhaust) , lets take the cfm,rpm & db fig for those fans at random(at equal) & if they are pwm fans i would like to connect them to the mobo headers to adjust speed/rpm as per load demands. Though installing more intakes than exhaust fans should create a positive Airflow pressure per say( not counting cfm, rpm, actual fan size installed)but I'm Not very sure which would work best for the CM Storm Scout2- a positive or negative air pressure.? *However I'm less concerned with positive vs negative pressure if my temps are good, my [my case default & also other aftermarket dust filters] do their job, and my rig isn't needlessly noisy.*

This is for a system with the following configuration:
1)AMDFX8350 //heat machine//
2)ASUS M5A97EVO R2.0 //970 board with 6+2+2 Digital power phase i.e limited o.c potential//
3)CORSAIR VENGEANCE 2X4GB RAM //tall rams//
4)ASUS RADEON HD 7850 2GB V2. //very long 11-12 inch card//
5)SEASONIC M12II 850W //standard size psu//
*The system is currently running at stock speed @4.0 ghz on the stock amd fans,..but as you might just understand, i am preparing it for slight o.c maybe upto 4.5/4.6 ghz

So,i have given you peoples all sort of details as best i can. Now would the good helpful & expert members like GoodInk & others @OC.Net please help me to having the best possible cooling in the CM SS2 within my meagre budget! & their top knowledge & experience?
** Do add in your opinion about how great of an idea it would be to add in a Nzxt Hue instead of some LED fans without any control & also about putting a Corsair H80i CPU cooler in a CM SS2

Please put in your valuable reply quickly & TIA


----------



## Select One

does anyone knows how to remove the scout 2 handle? im thinking of removing it so i can do push pull setup.

thanks


----------



## DireLeon2010

This....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128519

VS this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514


----------



## Vanthia

Hey everyone, I got a Scout 2 Advanced about a week ago and completed my build, just one issue:

The LED switch doesn't keep both fan LEDs on, it'll keep one on after a few presses, but not both. Both turn on if I hold the button down, but that doesn't really do me much good. I was wondering if there's a fix for this?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanthia*
> 
> Hey everyone, I got a Scout 2 Advanced about a week ago and completed my build, just one issue:
> 
> The LED switch doesn't keep both fan LEDs on, it'll keep one on after a few presses, but not both. Both turn on if I hold the button down, but that doesn't really do me much good. I was wondering if there's a fix for this?


You make sure everything is plugged in? Something might be loose or not plugged in right.


----------



## Kinnar

bump for a reply to my query...anyone?


----------



## Kinnar

dbl post-delete !


----------



## Vanthia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> You make sure everything is plugged in? Something might be loose or not plugged in right.


Fan connectors on are good, I found it was a very loose switch connection. I got them both to stay on, I just can't use that switch cause I'm afraid I
won't be able to get them both on again lol. Thanks for the help.

Also, here's my pictures of my build, now that it looks the way I want it to:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> *Cooling System:* Top: 120mm fan x 2 (optional)
> Front: 120mm fan x 2 or 140mm fan x 1 (optional)
> 
> Rear: 120mm red LED fan x 1 (with LED on/off function)
> 
> Bottom: 120mm fan x 1 (optional)
> 
> Side: 120mm fan x 2 (optional)
> 
> HDD cage: 120mm fan x 1 (optional)
> 
> As for the type of fans to use you first need to tell us what you are looking for, performance, quietness? Plus we will need to know what size you want to go with. Do you want positive pressure or negative? Are LED's important, if so what color? Are looks important? Ect, ect, lol. There is not a one fan that does it all, there are some good all arounders but they get beat by the once that designed for a certain task.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) A Balance between performance & quietness, though skewed more towards the performance !
> 2) Looks are "IMPORTANT" but Not cutting much into performance
> 3) Since I found out the hard truth that any other after market LED fans can't be controlled by the CM SS2 case default LED switch,i'm thinking twice over installing any LED fans at all in there (though i would ideally want to put some BLUE led fans there but more important is to have control/switch to put "off" that light show at certain period of times, i.e night times) Rather I'm seriously thinking/planning to buy in a NZXT HUE to throw in some fancy light show of any colour with some good effects in there & also have the option to put it off when i don't want to !
> 4)I would be adding a Corsair H80i & fit the rad in p&p config replacing the 120m.m red led fan that came oob!
> 
> 5) Fans I would like to fit :
> a) At the Front- 2x120m.m fan /or 2x140mm(those that mounts on 120m.m fan mounts-if that's possible) or just 1x140m.m fan _as intake_
> b) At the Rear- Corsair H80i rad & _exhaust_
> c) At the bottom- No fans for now,1x120m.m maybe latter on ,as per cooling demand _as intake_.
> d) At the top- 2x120m.m fan /or 2x140mm(those that mounts on 120m.m fan mounts-if that's possible) _as exhaust_.
> e) At the Side- 2x120m.m fan /or 2x140mm(those that mounts on 120m.m fan mounts-if that's possible) _as intake_.
> f) At the HDD Cage- though would like to install 1x120 mm fan but probably would have to take out the HDD Cage alltogether from the case in order to install my very long 11-12 inch ASUS RADEON HD 7850 2GB V2. card.
> 
> Since I have not particularly fixed on which fans to go(for both intake & exhaust) , lets take the cfm,rpm & db fig for those fans at random(at equal) & if they are pwm fans i would like to connect them to the mobo headers to adjust speed/rpm as per load demands. Though installing more intakes than exhaust fans should create a positive Airflow pressure per say( not counting cfm, rpm, actual fan size installed)but I'm Not very sure which would work best for the CM Storm Scout2- a positive or negative air pressure.? *However I'm less concerned with positive vs negative pressure if my temps are good, my [my case default & also other aftermarket dust filters] do their job, and my rig isn't needlessly noisy.*
> 
> This is for a system with the following configuration:
> 1)AMDFX8350 //heat machine//
> 2)ASUS M5A97EVO R2.0 //970 board with 6+2+2 Digital power phase i.e limited o.c potential//
> 3)CORSAIR VENGEANCE 2X4GB RAM //tall rams//
> 4)ASUS RADEON HD 7850 2GB V2. //very long 11-12 inch card//
> 5)SEASONIC M12II 850W //standard size psu//
> *The system is currently running at stock speed @4.0 ghz on the stock amd fans,..but as you might just understand, i am preparing it for slight o.c maybe upto 4.5/4.6 ghz
> 
> So,i have given you peoples all sort of details as best i can. Now would the good helpful & expert members like GoodInk & others @OC.Net please help me to having the best possible cooling in the CM SS2 within my meagre budget! & their top knowledge & experience?
> ** Do add in your opinion about how great of an idea it would be to add in a Nzxt Hue instead of some LED fans without any control & also about putting a Corsair H80i CPU cooler in a CM SS2
> 
> Please put in your valuable reply quickly & TIA
Click to expand...

Looks like these might fit your bill, they have a button to cycle through the different LED's and what they do and can be turned off. They are PWM controled too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214045


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanthia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> You make sure everything is plugged in? Something might be loose or not plugged in right.
> 
> 
> 
> Fan connectors on are good, I found it was a very loose switch connection. I got them both to stay on, I just can't use that switch cause I'm afraid I
> won't be able to get them both on again lol. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Also, here's my pictures of my build, now that it looks the way I want it to:
Click to expand...

Is it a bad connector? If so get ahold on CM, I'm sure they will take care of you.


----------



## ChronoBodi

um, here's my guts, note that the TX750 is replaced by AX1200i



BTW, is there any place i can get a custom side door with a bigger window for the Storm Scout 2?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> um, here's my guts, note that the TX750 is replaced by AX1200i
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, is there any place i can get a custom side door with a bigger window for the Storm Scout 2?


I wish there was, the good news is replacement pannels are cheap, so you can aways mod yours knowing if you mess it up you can get a new one. BTW why the one SATA cable going around the front of the HDD's?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I wish there was, the good news is replacement pannels are cheap, so you can aways mod yours knowing if you mess it up you can get a new one. BTW why the one SATA cable going around the front of the HDD's?


it was a ghetto thing by me, too lazy to route it through the back. But now that it's a AX1200i instead of TX750v2, it's done proper this time, that ghetto addition was the 960 GB Crucial m500. sooo much SSD space!


----------



## Kinnar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> um, here's my guts, note that the TX750 is replaced by AX1200i
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, is there any place i can get a custom side door with a bigger window for the Storm Scout 2?


is that a corsair H80i in there?
How is the noise level on load?
(is it a p&p arangement?)
asking b'coz i wanna do the same.
reply is very welcome !


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> is that a corsair H80i in there?
> How is the noise level on load?
> (is it a p&p arangement?)
> asking b'coz i wanna do the same.
> reply is very welcome !


the noise can be controlled through CorsairLink, but to be honest it's not even that loud at all. And it's off-tilt because of the ram under it, but it works very nice. it's blowing air out the case, i think... can't really tell. It's 30c idle at my AC-conditioned room and 65c full Cinebench load on 1.34v for 3930k, but i use offset voltage, not fixed.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Heh....


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Heh....


"Smart" is not the word I would use...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Heh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Smart" is not the word I would use...
Click to expand...


----------



## Robilar

Has anyone fit an H220 in the front of this case? Removing the hard drive cages should give enough room but I am not certain if the H220 hoses are long enough to reach the cpu.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01284_zpsa7b4b179.jpg.html


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Has anyone fit an H220 in the front of this case? Removing the hard drive cages should give enough room but I am not certain if the H220 hoses are long enough to reach the cpu.


I doubt if the Swiftech H220 will fit. The rad has a thin body but covers a lot of space cuz the inlet/outlet ports is directed down at the bottom & there's also what looks like a fillport on the opposite end which adds few mm in length. If it fits it should be very close. Someone here had an H100 put in front (picture below) of the case but he mentioned that he cut a hole at the bottom of the case. looking at the picture it doesn't look like the rad comes in contact &/or mounted with the (2) 120 mm fans. If you mount a 240 mm rad on on the case fan screw holes in contact with the fans you need to cut a hole at the bottom of the drive bay. You probably can put a 240 mm rad without cutting a hole on the case if you install the rad with the inlet/outlet ports on the bottom but for hybrid liquid coolers the length of the hose is not long enough.


----------



## Robilar

Looks like you are right. With the barbs, the H220 is 11.2 inches long. I measured inside the case and have 10.75" total.









The H100 is 10.8" long, again just slightly too big.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Looks like you are right. With the barbs, the H220 is 11.2 inches long. I measured inside the case and have 10.75" total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H100 is 10.8" long, again just slightly too big.


This is a problem with Cooler Master's cases design. There's really no room for you to mod without cutting the case. Unlike for example Corsair, Cooler Master never really give much thought on fan mounting. Some of their cases have front fans off centered or way too low or way to high in location modding it for you to put a rad is almost impossible without a Dremel.


----------



## jacklikesnike

Hello guys!

Just picked the storm scout 2 case up and wanted to say im really impressed with the quality.

One thing im not too sure about though is there seems to be a rogue connector hanging around from the roof which i suspect is something to do with the LED switch on the front panel?

Im guessing that this is incase I were to add another fan and wanted to control its LED via the switch on the front.

Now if this is the case, where would I go about getting a fan which has such a connector that would fit this as in the past all of the fan's I have bought have had some sort of molex or have been directly plugged into the motherboard.

I'm hoping there is some way to buy these fans if this is the case in the UK as I was wanted to put some more on the front or attach some to the window but seems a bit of waste of a front panel button if the button can only turn off the one fan at the very back of the case.

Anyway..

Thanks for reading

Cheers

Jack


----------



## Baldr

_Now if this is the case, where would I go about getting a fan which has such a connector that would fit this as in the past all of the fan's I have bought have had some sort of molex or have been directly plugged into the motherboard._

Fans that will work with that switch are rare, which is one of the few things about the Storm Scout II that have disappointed me. I'd suggest get whatever fans you want and ignore that switch, it simply isn't useful because most fans don't support it.

For those who were talking about the smart cars above, there is someone near me that has one of these on his.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Looks like you are right. With the barbs, the H220 is 11.2 inches long. I measured inside the case and have 10.75" total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H100 is 10.8" long, again just slightly too big.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a problem with Cooler Master's cases design. There's really no room for you to mod without cutting the case. Unlike for example Corsair, Cooler Master never really give much thought on fan mounting. Some of their cases have front fans off centered or way too low or way to high in location modding it for you to put a rad is almost impossible without a Dremel.
Click to expand...

I believe they gave it a lot of thought, and decided to make it so a 240 rad will not fit properly. I think they went the route if you want watercooling and a Storm case get a Trooper, but with a little cutting you can make it happen. I think with CM getting back in to the AIO cooler, they kind of shot themselves in the foot. They could have done a bundle package and made a ton of sales.

Scout II+Silent Pro M2 850 watt PSU+Seidon 240M for $225~ I think a lot of people would have jumped on that, but that's me rambling


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I believe they gave it a lot of thought, and decided to make it so a 240 rad will not fit properly. I think they went the route if you want watercooling and a Storm case get a Trooper, but with a little cutting you can make it happen. I think with CM getting back in to the AIO cooler, they kind of shot themselves in the foot. They could have done a bundle package and made a ton of sales.
> 
> Scout II+Silent Pro M2 850 watt PSU+Seidon 240M for $225~ I think a lot of people would have jumped on that, but that's me rambling


I'm inclined to agree. I've owned many CM cases over the years but the Scout II would be really easy to have a 240 rad in. Make the front hard drive cages completely removable and provide about 1 more inch of clearance (and make sure the dual fan mounts align with rads) and it would be ideal. The Trooper is quite a bit more expensive and "much" larger. It's unfortunate that they force the consumer to buy a full tower in order to fit in a rad size they actual sell...

Not to mention it is one of the few cases that has a built in handle (Bitfenix Survivor, NZXT Vulcan, Corsair C70, CM Trooper) and is actually light enough to carry fully loaded.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Guys you know how off centered the Scout 1's front intake fan hole & Scout 2's front bezel partially covering the front fan intake hole? It doesn't speak volume on how Cooler Master designed their cases. Even their top of the line Cosmos with it's huge size you can't do push/pull on top. Yet there's plenty of unused space inside.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Seriously concidering the 690 III. I might try to mod my Destroyer first. Wouldn't it be funny if I could get a H100 into a cheap $40 HEC/Rosewill case....



....but not a $100+ CM


----------



## unimatrixzero

Cooler Master cordially invites all Modders to join in the
COOLERMASTER WORLD MODDING CONTEST 2013..
Prizes and Recognition for all.


----------



## Zeik

I cut out the 3.5 bay and measured and it looks like there is room for a 270mm RAD which only leaves you with a few option as far as 240mm Rads go. It looks like it either the Thermaltake water 2.0 or 3.0 extreme or a Swiftech H220. Anyone here ever try and front mount either of these in a Scout 2?

PS: I will probably try a Thermaltake water 3.0 extrreme since Swiftechs H220 is not available in the US and is having some major issues with its pumps breaking down after only a few months of use.


----------



## glenquagmire

what size radiator can I fit in the top of the Storm Scout 2 without cutting? I know Corsair h100i but can I go bigger without cutting like the h110 or H220? would that even make a difference without cutting anything? (I am 100% not cutting anything). I am talking stock water cooler also, not crazy systems. OC'ing the amd fx 8350 for 24/7 use.

Also, I just have the stock fans in now as I am currently building it out. Whats the best method of fan placement considering I have one open on the bottom, two on the side, two out the top? What fans do people recommend? I like efficient and quiet first, then looks. (I like the storm trooper theme, but do have blue g skill ram and a gigabyte gpu with blue back. the mobo is gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 (rev4.0) black and brushed aluminum.


----------



## Theroty

I'm in! Picked up Storm Scout 2 Advanced for 34.99 plus tax. Nothing wrong with it all and it was new! I'm not pleased with the stock cooling coming from Antec 1200 but I have 5 case fans on the way to fill the void. I will get some pics up after I get my fans installed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> what size radiator can I fit in the top of the Storm Scout 2 without cutting? I know Corsair h100i but can I go bigger without cutting like the h110 or H220? would that even make a difference without cutting anything? (I am 100% not cutting anything). I am talking stock water cooler also, not crazy systems. OC'ing the amd fx 8350 for 24/7 use.
> 
> Also, I just have the stock fans in now as I am currently building it out. Whats the best method of fan placement considering I have one open on the bottom, two on the side, two out the top? What fans do people recommend? I like efficient and quiet first, then looks. (I like the storm trooper theme, but do have blue g skill ram and a gigabyte gpu with blue back. the mobo is gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 (rev4.0) black and brushed aluminum.


The H220 from Swiftech has the same size radiator as the h100 from Corsair. The h110 from Corsair will not fit because it is basically 2 x 140mm while the other two are 2 x 120mm. I will be using the side as intake and rear/top as exhaust. My power supply cables are not going to let me mount a fan in the bottom unless I can figure something out. If I were to flip my power supply and put the fan up I could do it then but that would silly in my opinion with the PSU intake in the bottom.


----------



## glenquagmire

first how did you find that case at $34? I just bought it for $62 after rebates from Newegg.

I have the same issue at the base of the case with the PSU bleeding into the second open fan slot. I am probably covering it up anyway to help with air flow from front to back.

not sure what i want to do about the side fans yet. i have a new h100i i just bought for $84 and possibly would put it there on the side or at the top on the inside of the case and the fans on the top outside.

i am tempted to return it though because i hear the water coolers break easily. I am probably going to buy the phantek ph-tc14pe black, which is still very good and dont have much to worry about in working or not. plus the black and white matches the case very well.

what are your plans?


----------



## Theroty

I found it at a local chain of stores called Essex. They get returns and resale them but not all of the returns are broken or damaged. Many times they are selling new or like new products. It had been there since July so they were selling it 40% off of 59.99. After sales tax it cost me 39.50.

I use a Noctua NH-d14 that I also bought there for $33. The case has decent cooling ability for what it comes with for sure but the Antec 1200 I had is one of the better stock air cooling cases on the market. I got tired of it because the size and the lack of features it had.

I plan to leave the bottom fan open unless I can figure a way to force it in. I will use the sides as intakes and the top as exhaust. I ordered 5 Coolermaster Sickle Flows(red). I will get a fan controller for them later this month because I anticipate them being loud. I also plan to try to find a way to filter the side hopefully without blocking too much air.

Edit: I think the h100 will work for you just fine. Yes, there have been some that have not worked very well and many have had to try several units before they got a good one. It will not work on the side panel. I would say just put it on top. You will have to put the radiator on top and fans on the inside or swap them out if you can. I thought to myself if the radiator could go inside I could mount fans on the outside with grills on them If I ever decided to go that route.


----------



## glenquagmire

II THINK I'm going custom water cooling actually. For $145 I can get a complete custom kit and it features add on benefits later. If one part failed, I can switch that one part and not the entire system like these h100i etc.....

I will othe radiator on the inside and the fans on the top outside. Fans grills come with it so it will look finished. I'm stick with the storm trooper look so the kit is white and black.

Xspc is the manufacturer. Clean AS he'll.


----------



## glenquagmire

This freaking typing on the cell phone is terrible. Makes me sound fn ******ed.


----------



## glenquagmire

I plan on getting this kit for watercooling an AMD FX 8350 OC'ed out. Hopefully this works out great.

I know to use distilled water for the water in the system and it comes with Dead Water for free. Is this all I need for fluid? Can I just get any distilled water?

I see also colored water and color tubes are available. If i want color, can I just use dye? Do I need to buy the "special coolant with color" from the website? What if I just bought the color tube? Would I then need also the color water or is pointless to also buy color water if the tube is colored?

Anyone have experience with the watercooling system that is not the all in one system?


----------



## Theroty

I know distilled water is used with additives. I know about the dyes and colored tubes. I have read lightly on water cooling. I have even seen people suggest food coloring instead of dyes in certain situations.

I don't have near enough experience or knowledge of water cooling to give you any suggestions. Your best bet would be to start something in the water cooling section or wait for someone in this thread to chime in.


----------



## glenquagmire

I actually am going with colored tubes instead of dye. Dye can create crap and backup. Doing White tubes to match the Storm Trooper look.


----------



## glenquagmire

I didnt do the color water crap. I did color tubes which I think is easier to keep up with and never changes. I also wanted to stick with the storm trooper theme. What do you think for $161.00 including the shipping? I have the Storm Scout II White for case.

Here is what I got (bought only 4 ft of tube for $10 instead of 6ft for $15):

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?id=BhcAxtC9&mv_pc=352

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14232/ex-tub-1024/XSPC_High_Flex_PVC_Tubing_-_716_ID_58OD_-_White.html?id=BhcAxtC9&mv_pc=414


----------



## Theroty

Sounds good. You should drop over to the water cooling section to be sure you have everything you need. Good luck with it.









My fans should be here Monday or Tuesday so after I get them in I will post some pics.


----------



## Frosch

can you install corsair h100i on the top without removing the cover? I don't like my radiator showing outside my cases, or should I get the h80i instead?


----------



## glenquagmire

In short no. Either radiator on inside with with fans on outside or visa versa. I prefer radiator on inside with fans on outside. You could also mount the radiator on the inside on the side removable Window where the two air slots are. Mount on the inside of the window and mount fans on the outside of the window. Just don't know if it's practical when you need to get into the case.

I went and bought a h100i to test the different possible setups. I took pics and will post them next.


----------



## glenquagmire




----------



## glenquagmire




----------



## glenquagmire

one thing I forgot the check was can I root map out the radiator in fans or at least just the fans a little bit closer to the Windows side. If you can do that then you can actually mount the radiator and the fans in the case but you would have to kind of mess with the fans in front of the radiator towards the window side so that it doesn't hit your Ram


----------



## glenquagmire

Notice the gap between the fan and the case towards towards the front. The radiator covers underneath a bit of that space but it would be a good idea to block up that gap to create better suction.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Hopefully your motherboard heatsink don't come in contact with your rad.


----------



## glenquagmire

It definitely won't. It just won't fit both rad and fan


----------



## DireLeon2010

Dude. You could have put all of that in one post.

Putting the cooler outside like that just ruins the aesthetics of the case to me. I like the look of the case. I just don't like having my choices limited to 120 rads.


----------



## glenquagmire

Couldn't do one post of pics from my phone.

The radiator is on the inside. Fans on outside. I won't see the fans fans anyway since it's on on a shelf.

See Linus. Tech tips on you tube for storm Scout 2 build. He actually did his radiator on the outside and I did the like it.

Case is nice but the biggest draw back is you. Can't mount a rand fans on inside of the case.


----------



## Frosch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> In short no. Either radiator on inside with with fans on outside or visa versa. I prefer radiator on inside with fans on outside. You could also mount the radiator on the inside on the side removable Window where the two air slots are. Mount on the inside of the window and mount fans on the outside of the window. Just don't know if it's practical when you need to get into the case.
> 
> I went and bought a h100i to test the different possible setups. I took pics and will post them next.


I guess then I will get the h80i then..thanks


----------



## jackalopeater

I would go for the H80i too if I were you. I had the H100i for a while in mine (quick video I did http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyrnppOV3ls) and it seemed to always bother me with parts exposed. BTW I did mine with the fans inside pushing out and this video gives a pretty good idea of the size you get to work with in there.


----------



## Frosch

I've planned a build using this case, here's the link what do you think about it?








It doesn't have all high-end parts because I'm going to submit this build to Win the Ultimate RIG








I'm planning to the mod the case like koniu777 at best picture of the month, any tips?








By the way, do any of you recommend putting 2 top fan as exhaust even I have 2 fans for exhaust at the back(corsair h80i)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> It definitely won't. It just won't fit both rad and fan


Do you know the XSPC (RS and EX) rad is 35mm and not 30mm like the H100? What MB are you using?


----------



## glenquagmire

its actually 35.5mm and the h100 is actuall 27mm









It will be ever so close of a fit. I actually just decided to sell the Scout 2 Advanced I just bought. I love the look of the case and all but want something that will fit everything.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> its actually 35.5mm and the h100 is actuall 27mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be ever so close of a fit. I actually just decided to sell the Scout 2 Advanced I just bought. I love the look of the case and all but want something that will fit everything.


I know the feeling, I settled on a Trooper myself. What case are you going to go with?


----------



## Cheaptrick

The Scout cases are not good for water cooling. As I've mentioned in the past there's problem with CM mid tower case design. You need a Dremel if you want to use bigger radiators. If you can only go as far as removing the drive cage in your modding then the Scout case is not a good choice. I know people here selling their Scout because of it.


----------



## glenquagmire

Factal r4 or xl r2


----------



## Cheaptrick

Go with Thermaltake Urban S31. It's only $65 at newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133225


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Factal r4 or xl r2


I like Farctal cases, nice and clean, plus they perform.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Go with Thermaltake Urban S31. It's only $65 at newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133225


Nice looking case for the money, as long as you keep the door closed. Any ideas on how good the airflow is? I know Fractal cases over come the airflow problem most cases that with doors have.


----------



## glenquagmire

yeh they are top notch. I just bought the Fractal Design XL R2 for $99 on Amazon. Best deal. I am selling my Scout II for $100, never used.

Just bought the XSPC watervooling system with White Tubing to match the white accent fans and interior pieces in the case. Also, I planned to mod the panel to add a window.


----------



## Kinnar

Let the informed make me understand,...what's wrong about Corsair H80i & what so great about corsair H100i & similar (2x120) type of LWC in a SS2? How much real world temperature difference would there be between them on load in a SS2?
I have recently got a CM SS2 & am looking for a H80i myself with aim to OC my FX8350, but you ppls talk only about those long rads in the 2x120/140 setup & never about those 1x120mm rads like the H80i which can fit the SS2 well w/o modding anything,...why then everyone's kind of ignoring the H80i's & lusting after H100i's or similar LWC ?

Please enlighten me gurus....how wrong am I in my presumptions & my plans to go with the corsair H80i?
(i ain't good with cutting,shredding,etc) but still want a very effective LWC that will fit the SS2 w/o any extra modding !

those with h80i in a SS2 might help me here !


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> Let the informed make me understand,...what's wrong about Corsair H80i & what so great about corsair H100i & similar (2x120) type of LWC in a SS2? How much real world temperature difference would there be between them on load in a SS2?
> I have recently got a CM SS2 & am looking for a H80i myself with aim to OC my FX8350, but you ppls talk only about those long rads in the 2x120/140 setup & never about those 1x120mm rads like the H80i which can fit the SS2 well w/o modding anything,...why then everyone's kind of ignoring the H80i's & lusting after H100i's or similar LWC ?
> 
> Please enlighten me gurus....how wrong am I in my presumptions & my plans to go with the corsair H80i?
> (i ain't good with cutting,shredding,etc) but still want a very effective LWC that will fit the SS2 w/o any extra modding !
> 
> those with h80i in a SS2 might help me here !


Cooler temps for overclocking, and the fans can run at a slower speed under normal loads keeping it nice a quiet. The H80 will cool your CPU just fine.


----------



## Kinnar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Cooler temps for overclocking, and the fans can run at a slower speed under normal loads keeping it nice a quiet. The H80 will cool your CPU just fine.


Yes, the only downer for the H80i might be the noise, but really how BAD is that even at normal & under load ?
Some posts ago, i asked someone here with a H80i & a SS2 about the noise,but he said he does NOT mind & morever he can somewhat control the noise with corsair Link program .(i'm not sure how it is done)
The crux of the matter is how discernible will the noise of the h80i be with ss2 cabinets door closed(particularly compared to the AMD fx8350 stock cooler which I have & I find it a high noise whiner ,mainly under load running at extreme rpm's)
, & how much practically can i oc my fx8350 with the H80i comfortably?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Cooler temps for overclocking, and the fans can run at a slower speed under normal loads keeping it nice a quiet. The H80 will cool your CPU just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the only downer for the H80i might be the noise, but really how BAD is that even at normal & under load ?
> Some posts ago, i asked someone here with a H80i & a SS2 about the noise,but he said he does NOT mind & morever he can somewhat control the noise with corsair Link program .(i'm not sure how it is done)
> The crux of the matter is how discernible will the noise of the h80i be with ss2 cabinets door closed(particularly compared to the AMD fx8350 stock cooler which I have & I find it a high noise whiner ,mainly under load running at extreme rpm's)
> , & how much practically can i oc my fx8350 with the H80i comfortably?
Click to expand...

I would say do a youtube search for how Corsair's Link program works, I know I have read some people have had problems with it, but that was a long time ago when it first came out, I'm sure it's been updated and is more stable. You can also control the fan with your MB. I can't really say how load the fans are with it, as I have never used one, but if it's to your liking you can always get a different fan. I haven't OC'ed an AMD since my AM2+ days, but if the past few Gen's hold true, temp's won't be a problem as long as you keep things real and don't go crazy on the voltage. The H80i perform pretty good, and can handle a hot Intel chip. Here is a good review compairing the H80i to a good mix of other coolers, AIO's and air coolers.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6916/cooler-master-seidon-240m-and-12-more-coolers-the-retest-and-megaroundup


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> Yes, the only downer for the H80i might be the noise, but really how BAD is that even at normal & under load ?


Noise is not the only downer using a single 120 mm rad. It's lacks room for overclocking. I owned (2) hybrid coolers in the past (Vantage CoolIt ALC & Antec KUHLER H2O 920) & both of this hybrids run find but can be very noisy at full speed. Hybrids usually come with a 2,500 rpm fan which produces a lot of noise when your CPU heats up & your fan runs at the max.


----------



## glenquagmire

Yeh or pay 149 for an awesome water cooling system by XSPC Raystorm Raystorm 750 ex240. Bad ass!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> Let the informed make me understand,...what's wrong about Corsair H80i & what so great about corsair H100i & similar (2x120) type of LWC in a SS2? How much real world temperature difference would there be between them on load in a SS2?
> I have recently got a CM SS2 & am looking for a H80i myself with aim to OC my FX8350, but you ppls talk only about those long rads in the 2x120/140 setup & never about those 1x120mm rads like the H80i which can fit the SS2 well w/o modding anything,...why then everyone's kind of ignoring the H80i's & lusting after H100i's or similar LWC ?
> 
> Please enlighten me gurus....how wrong am I in my presumptions & my plans to go with the corsair H80i?
> *(i ain't good with cutting,shredding,etc) but still want a very effective LWC that will fit the SS2 w/o any extra modding !*
> 
> those with h80i in a SS2 might help me here !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Yeh or pay 149 for an awesome water cooling system by XSPC Raystorm Raystorm 750 ex240. Bad ass!


Yes they are great kits but it doesn't fit the bill.


----------



## Kinnar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Noise is not the only downer using a single 120 mm rad. It's lacks room for overclocking. I owned (2) hybrid coolers in the past (Vantage CoolIt ALC & Antec KUHLER H2O 920) & both of this hybrids run find but can be very noisy at full speed. Hybrids usually come with a 2,500 rpm fan which produces a lot of noise when your CPU heats up & your fan runs at the max.


Yes, I know H80i can be noisy(like your Vantage CoolIt ALC & Antec KUHLER H2O 920 fans maybe) ,but how about a nifty solution here of changing the stockfan of H80i with Corsair SP120 fans itself.I saw some YouTube videos & they seem to work good on the noise of a H80i even at load & system startup & seen some post here & on some forums else that confirms the same point. So would the H80i with the SP120 then be any good(for noise as well as cooling)?

Also you speak about H80i lacking much headroom for OC, but as we know.. are these hybrids/LWC really meant for OC buffs? I surely think they are more meant for general mass mkt, those requiring a quick ready made cooling solution,those on budget & "somewhat interested in OC",...just like a person myself. Look at my system,it ain't calling any shots..it's just a midrange system :
1)AMDFX8350 //heat machine//
2)ASUS M5A97EVO R2.0 //*970 board with 6+2+2 Digital power phase i.e limited o.c potential*//
3)CORSAIR VENGEANCE 2X4GB RAM //tall rams//
4)ASUS RADEON HD 7850 2GB V2. //long 11-12 inch card//
5)SEASONIC M12II 850W //standard size psu//
which I would just like to OC a bit !

*The system is currently running @4.0 ghz on the stock amd fans,..but as you might just understand, i am preparing it for slight o.c maybe upto 4.5/4.6 ghz & I'm thinking of just taking the help of a H80i to achieve that ! *Would I be honestly be able to achieve that comfortably/easily with the H80i?*

Add to that I am stuck with a budget midtower like CM SS2[again budget constraints] & neither any expert at cutting/shredding(moreover don't have the time to do that) to mod cabinets to fit 120x2 rads which generally wouldn't fit in there,..so what do i do,I'm stuck with my own limitations?

Only after some research,i found the H80i/or any 120 rad WLC might be the best solution for my case,whatever limited OC capabilities it offers *[my mobo wouldn't OC much either]*,albeit with some noise on loads( I still think it would be better than the fx8350 stock high whiner fan which i simply cant stand anymore & want to desperately remove)
...I ain't any xpert but I presume my ideas to be on fair grounds,that a Corsair H80i might just work for me...particularly fitted with a SP120 for some noise deductions! !

I ain't seeking any approval here of my P.O.V..but some helpful & knowledgeable inputs from the expert here might help me immensely !

If there are still better "budget" alternatives to go about my objectives, plz feel free to recommend so!!!

*If wishes were horses,
beggars would ride
& I too would ride high a H100i"

So,please keep your advices rolling in fast!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Shiny new addition hardware wise







(I've gotten a way better camera now too, on my new mobile phone







)


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> Yes, I know H80i can be noisy(like your Vantage CoolIt ALC & Antec KUHLER H2O 920 fans maybe) ,but how about a nifty solution here of changing the stockfan of H80i with Corsair SP120 fans itself.I saw some YouTube videos & they seem to work good on the noise of a H80i even at load & system startup & seen some post here & on some forums else that confirms the same point. So would the H80i with the SP120 then be any good(for noise as well as cooling)?
> 
> Also you speak about H80i lacking much headroom for OC, but as we know.. are these hybrids/LWC really meant for OC buffs? I surely think they are more meant for general mass mkt, those requiring a quick ready made cooling solution,those on budget & "somewhat interested in OC",...just like a person myself. Look at my system,it ain't calling any shots..it's just a midrange system :


All this hybrids have pre determined settings (for example silent, medium, performance). Not sure how you can bypass those settings by going on with a much lower fan speed (1450 rpm & below). The Corsair SP120 high performance fan is still a loud fan at 2,350 rpm.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Noise is not the only downer using a single 120 mm rad. It's lacks room for overclocking. I owned (2) hybrid coolers in the past (Vantage CoolIt ALC & Antec KUHLER H2O 920) & both of this hybrids run find but can be very noisy at full speed. Hybrids usually come with a 2,500 rpm fan which produces a lot of noise when your CPU heats up & your fan runs at the max.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know H80i can be noisy(like your Vantage CoolIt ALC & Antec KUHLER H2O 920 fans maybe) ,but how about a nifty solution here of changing the stockfan of H80i with Corsair SP120 fans itself.I saw some YouTube videos & they seem to work good on the noise of a H80i even at load & system startup & seen some post here & on some forums else that confirms the same point. So would the H80i with the SP120 then be any good(for noise as well as cooling)?
> 
> Also you speak about H80i lacking much headroom for OC, but as we know.. are these hybrids/LWC really meant for OC buffs? I surely think they are more meant for general mass mkt, those requiring a quick ready made cooling solution,those on budget & "somewhat interested in OC",...just like a person myself. Look at my system,it ain't calling any shots..it's just a midrange system :
> 1)AMDFX8350 //heat machine//
> 2)ASUS M5A97EVO R2.0 //*970 board with 6+2+2 Digital power phase i.e limited o.c potential*//
> 3)CORSAIR VENGEANCE 2X4GB RAM //tall rams//
> 4)ASUS RADEON HD 7850 2GB V2. //long 11-12 inch card//
> 5)SEASONIC M12II 850W //standard size psu//
> which I would just like to OC a bit !
> 
> *The system is currently running @4.0 ghz on the stock amd fans,..but as you might just understand, i am preparing it for slight o.c maybe upto 4.5/4.6 ghz & I'm thinking of just taking the help of a H80i to achieve that ! *Would I be honestly be able to achieve that comfortably/easily with the H80i?*
> 
> Add to that I am stuck with a budget midtower like CM SS2[again budget constraints] & neither any expert at cutting/shredding(moreover don't have the time to do that) to mod cabinets to fit 120x2 rads which generally wouldn't fit in there,..so what do i do,I'm stuck with my own limitations?
> 
> Only after some research,i found the H80i/or any 120 rad WLC might be the best solution for my case,whatever limited OC capabilities it offers *[my mobo wouldn't OC much either]*,albeit with some noise on loads( I still think it would be better than the fx8350 stock high whiner fan which i simply cant stand anymore & want to desperately remove)
> ...I ain't any xpert but I presume my ideas to be on fair grounds,that a Corsair H80i might just work for me...particularly fitted with a SP120 for some noise deductions! !
> 
> I ain't seeking any approval here of my P.O.V..but some helpful & knowledgeable inputs from the expert here might help me immensely !
> 
> If there are still better "budget" alternatives to go about my objectives, plz feel free to recommend so!!!
> 
> *If wishes were horses,
> beggars would ride
> & I too would ride high a H100i"
> 
> So,please keep your advices rolling in fast!
Click to expand...

What about a Seidon kit? They are on sale right now, then get your self a GT-15 and you'll have a nice and quiet cooler on par with the H80i

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Shiny new addition hardware wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I've gotten a way better camera now too, on my new mobile phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I love the Ghost GPU's


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I love the Ghost GPU's


So far this one is proving to be very good, and is a definite improvement over the 6870 i had


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> If there are still better "budget" alternatives to go about my objectives, plz feel free to recommend so!!!
> 
> *If wishes were horses,
> beggars would ride
> & I too would ride high a H100i"
> 
> So,please keep your advices rolling in fast!


I'll go with the older Antec KUHLER H2O 920 instead of Corsair H80i. The Antec hybrid if not the same size has a thicker 120 mm rad & priced almost half. In terms of performance it's about the same or very small difference on the 2 hybrids. As of the Corsair hybrid, your buying the name itself. Most of this hybrid coolers were either made by Asetek or CooIt then package & rebranded by such companies as Antec, Corsair, etc.

http://www.directron.com/kuhlerh2o920.html?gsear=1


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kinnar*
> 
> If there are still better "budget" alternatives to go about my objectives, plz feel free to recommend so!!!
> 
> *If wishes were horses,
> beggars would ride
> & I too would ride high a H100i"
> 
> So,please keep your advices rolling in fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with the older Antec KUHLER H2O 920 instead of Corsair H80i. The Antec hybrid if not the same size has a thicker 120 mm rad & priced almost half. In terms of performance it's about the same or very small difference on the 2 hybrids. As of the Corsair hybrid, your buying the name itself. *Most of this hybrid coolers were either made by Asetek or CooIt then package & rebranded by such companies as Antec, Corsair, etc.*
> 
> http://www.directron.com/kuhlerh2o920.html?gsear=1
Click to expand...

Very true, I will say CM did say that they made their's but really it performs about the same as the others. I thought it was funny all the Corsair fan boys dogged CoolIt systems when the H60 came out, then when Corsair switched over to CoolIt for their OEM the fan boys were praising Corsair because of how much better the new cooler were and dogged the Asetek kits. What they didn't know was it was the same coolers they had been dogging the entire time just with Corsair's name on it and now were dogging their old coolers.)










(I might have got the OEM's backward, it's been awhile but you get the idea)


----------



## Kinnar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I'll go with the older Antec KUHLER H2O 920 instead of Corsair H80i. The Antec hybrid if not the same size has a thicker 120 mm rad & priced almost half. In terms of performance it's about the same or very small difference on the 2 hybrids. As of the Corsair hybrid, your buying the name itself. Most of this hybrid coolers were either made by Asetek or CooIt then package & rebranded by such companies as Antec, Corsair, etc.
> 
> http://www.directron.com/kuhlerh2o920.html?gsear=1


yeah, H80i definitely cost more if Not double than the AK H20 920 in my area,& is definitely more vfm & is the more natural choice for those on budget!!!
I would have easily gone for that,if hadn't I liked the "bling bling" /led RGB Indicators on the H80i bit more(better than the 920) & the fact that Corsair in my area has better support than Antec!
The only clincher between them would be primarily noise & then cooling,,if I take performance of both of them at par!
If the Antec's have the edge on the N &C ,I might just shift to the H20 920 & forget being the little bling sucker of the H80i's that I'm !!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Very true, I will say CM did say that they made their's but really it performs about the same as the others. I thought it was funny all the Corsair fan boys dogged CoolIt systems when the H60 came out, then when Corsair switched over to CoolIt for their OEM the fan boys were praising Corsair because of how much better the new cooler were and dogged the Asetek kits. What they didn't know was it was the same coolers they had been dogging the entire time just with Corsair's name on it and now were dogging their old coolers.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I might have got the OEM's backward, it's been awhile but you get the idea)


Thanks for the insight,but I ain't any brands fan boy,except my choice meeting my demands !

Also, one important question begging reply...how bad would a H80i whine/make noise in a p&p setup under load for a O.C'd fx8350 upto 4.5/4.6 or maybe upto 4.8 ghz?
*I simply cant stand the fragging noise of the Fx8350's stock fans under load,it's sort of jet engine on run(,if that is any indicator of my noise sensitivity ! //though at ideal,the noise is acceptable.
As I said previously,how comfortable/easy would the H80i take the loads of a oc'd fx8350,particularly comparing with the AMD stock cooler fan & its noise?

To factor in together with India's High ambient Summer Room temperature ,what would be then be the Best LWC for maximum cooling in my case?
I had given up upon the Air coolers because I think they wouldn't cut it for an effective cooling,particularly for a OC'd 8350 & the bigger ones would NOT fit without conflicting with the Tall vengeance RAM's!
If I need to reorganize my plans for the most effective cooling, what should be it?
...of course in my limited budget & the limited confines of a Storm Scout2 without much mod ?

#Think i have come far astray from the main topic here ,maybe i need to start a new thread in the proper subsections here!

Anyway,I need to thank you "Big", guys for the great help you have been & wanting to help a noob like me !









Still more advices & pointers very welcome !


----------



## gplayer12

I got my Strom Scout 2 about a week ago. I upgraded from a Sentey GS-6070 II ABADDOM and I have to say it is a huge improvement. My GPU didn't fit in the previous case without a hefty modification and the cable management was nonexistent.


----------



## Fatman811

When I picked up my Scout 2 I was upgrading from a Rosewill Challenger. The difference was night and day!! Suddenly I had room and cable management! So far the best case I have ever owned.


----------



## glenquagmire

Nice case. I had 5he same but it did the fit my 240 radiator. I wish it did because it looked great.

I sold it and bought the fractal design xl r2 instead.


----------



## mal101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> The Scout cases are not good for water cooling. As I've mentioned in the past there's problem with CM mid tower case design. You need a Dremel if you want to use bigger radiators. If you can only go as far as removing the drive cage in your modding then the Scout case is not a good choice. I know people here selling their Scout because of it.


Hi, The scout 2 is fine for water cooling I managed to fit all my kit in and water cool it with just removing the drive cage







I take it to LAN's so thats why I picked the scout 2 and water cooled it cos haswell cpu's get hot hot hot when overclocked









This is my rig post #27725
http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-club/27725


----------



## Robilar

I moved my gaming rig over to a HAF-XB and decided to keep my Scout II for a media pc. The handle and tons of hard drive space makes it a great (if a bit heavy) system for media.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01329_zps0bb756fe.jpg.html


----------



## Joeey

My first PC build ever which I built for my little brother









Specs:

CASE: CM Scout 2 White
MOBO: Asrock Pro4 ATX Mobo
CPU: Intel I5 4570
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB 1600Mhz
GPU: EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX 2GB
HDD: WD 500GB Blue
OPTICAL DRIVE: Pioneer 24x Dvd Burner
CPU COOLER: Arctic Cooling i30 CO
FANS: Arctic Cooling 120mm Case fans x2
PSU: Corsair TX-650M
OS: Windows 8 64 Bit

Total cost: $1400~ AUD

Turned out to be a very successful first build with a reasonable price. Runs BF3 on Ultra settings with an average of 70FPS


----------



## Wabbit16

Hello guys

I am looking at getting an H80i for my CM Storm Scout (1) case. I read about the Antec Kuhler 920 being a better deal but in our country the H80i is a bit cheaper than the Antec, and I prefer the look of the H80i anyways.

The question I have is that I don't know whether the H80i with the two fans will fit if I mount it to the rear fan vent. They seem quite thick and I don't know if the clearance for the top fan will be an issue.

Anyone here who has done it and would care to comment?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I am looking at getting an H80i for my CM Storm Scout (1) case. I read about the Antec Kuhler 920 being a better deal but in our country the H80i is a bit cheaper than the Antec, and I prefer the look of the H80i anyways.
> 
> The question I have is that I don't know whether the H80i with the two fans will fit if I mount it to the rear fan vent. They seem quite thick and I don't know if the clearance for the top fan will be an issue.
> 
> Anyone here who has done it and would care to comment?


Look 2 posts back


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I am looking at getting an H80i for my CM Storm Scout (1) case. I read about the Antec Kuhler 920 being a better deal but in our country the H80i is a bit cheaper than the Antec, and I prefer the look of the H80i anyways.
> 
> The question I have is that I don't know whether the H80i with the two fans will fit if I mount it to the rear fan vent. They seem quite thick and I don't know if the clearance for the top fan will be an issue.
> 
> Anyone here who has done it and would care to comment?


The H80i is actually cheaper than the much older Kuhler 920 overall. I thought the latter is cheaper cuz it came out long ago. Overall, there's really not a big difference between the two. The Kuhler 920 has a slightly thicker radiator. Not that it matters cuz the H80i also has a thick radiator though not as thick as the Kuhler 920.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181031

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209054

I've used the Kuhler 920 long ago & really satisfied of its performance & simple software implementation. I also like it's custom led lighting that you can change (up to 6 color choices). I'm happy to see CoolIt finally used rubber tubing on H80i rather than the ugly looking spring tubing found on their much older Corsair products. Can't say much of the Corsair Link software on H80i but it should be similar to that of Kuhler 920 (you plug 1 wire on the mobo USB header & the other 2 wires you connect to your push & pull fans, install the software & then set your cooling parameter on Windows). I read some problems with Corsair Link software but for most it should work about the same as that of Kuhler 920 I guess.

Overall, the H80i is the recommended product mainly because of the price. It a better bargain of the two.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Just finished transferring my system components over from my old Scout to my new midnight black Scout 2 advanced and I ran in to some issues that I could use some help with.

-Case only came with one removable dust filter for the bottom but the guru3d review of the Scout 2 Advanced(ghost white) shows two removable filters. Am I missing one or do I need to order it?

-The side panel has those horizontally stacked fan mounts unlike the Scout 1 that had them vertically stacked. I also can't have my upper front panel fan custom-mounted under the optical drive since this thing now has two fan mount on the lower half of the front panel. This means my H50 rad which is mounted as rear exhaust is no longer getting heaps of fresh air which has so far increased my cpu/core temps about 2c. Any way to remedy this? I do have an exhaust fan in the forward-top fan mount, would it hurt to have an intake fan in the rear-top fan mount feeding fresh air directly to my rad?

-I have always mounted my H50 radiator with the hoses on the bottom in my original Scout. In the Scout 2 this is impossible because it conflicts with part of the case so I had the flip the rad upside-down(apparently the hose end is larger than the other end by a hair). Not a big deal but this worries me a little because this H50 is about 3 years old and I'm sure the liquid level has dropped a bit. Is this rad designed in such a way that if the water level drops enough it can starve those lines with the rad mounted upside-down?

I have no fans mounted to the side panel because I don't like them being horizontally stacked. In my opinion this is a waste of air, but it does feed the video card...although once I get that second dust filter I can just use a bottom-mount fan which would throw air right at my video card's fan. So I won't be putting fans on that side panel which is a bit of a let down. Maybe some day I can cut up that panel and install a window with two vertically stacked 120mm holes like I did on my Scout 1. Then I could even re-use my 2piece FilterRight filters.









ETA: I made a little mspaint diagram of how I think I might set up my fans in order to get fresh air to the GPU and radiator without having to install side panel fans. Would this be an acceptable setup? This will be far more intake than exhaust, but positive pressure is a good thing. I also need to figure out how to filter that top and bottom intake. The latter I can probably order from CM but the top will need to be something custom yet easy to clean. Definitely not enough space for my FilterRight filters to fit there.



ETA2: Wouldn't be right of me to post and not toss in a few shots of my rig.


----------



## Wabbit16

Hmmmm, after doing some reading on this thread I am not so sure if I want to go liquid cooling anymore. I suspect as others have said the Scout is not the perfect case for any type of water cooling, be it a full blown system or an All-in-one jobbie.

My Hyper 212+ is still doing fine. I just had a few bucks to spend and I dig the look of the H80i, and here in SA it is only a few Rands more than the H60


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Hmmmm, after doing some reading on this thread I am not so sure if I want to go liquid cooling anymore. I suspect as others have said the Scout is not the perfect case for any type of water cooling, be it a full blown system or an All-in-one jobbie.
> 
> My Hyper 212+ is still doing fine. I just had a few bucks to spend and I dig the look of the H80i, and here in SA it is only a few Rands more than the H60


Yea, the H80i's fan cannot be fully onto the rad if you have tall ram, in my case it's a bit tilted to allow for Vengeance ram to fit in there. But it had to be done for Quad Channel memory, no idea why Quad channel means two sticks on both sides instead of 4 sticks on one side.


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, the H80i's fan cannot be fully onto the rad if you have tall ram, in my case it's a bit tilted to allow for Vengeance ram to fit in there. But it had to be done for Quad Channel memory, no idea why Quad channel means two sticks on both sides instead of 4 sticks on one side.


On what motherboard is this? I currently have Corsair XMS memory which is quite low-profile, and I will be upgrading to the Vengeance LP kits next month (http://www.corsair.com/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-low-profile-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a1600c9.html).

I am just worried that the fans on the H80i will interfere with my top mounted fan, as the clearance there seems pretty small. I can probably run one fan on the outside of the case but I would prefer my PC case innards to be...well, inside









I wonder if I'd see a big decrease in cooling performance with just one fan? But I guess the PWM controller might not like that as it was meant to run two at a time. I'll do some research. I have until next week Tuesday to make up my mind if I am going to actually bite the bullet and go for it









Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> On what motherboard is this? I currently have Corsair XMS memory which is quite low-profile, and I will be upgrading to the Vengeance LP kits next month (http://www.corsair.com/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-low-profile-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a1600c9.html).
> 
> I am just worried that the fans on the H80i will interfere with my top mounted fan, as the clearance there seems pretty small. I can probably run one fan on the outside of the case but I would prefer my PC case innards to be...well, inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I'd see a big decrease in cooling performance with just one fan? But I guess the PWM controller might not like that as it was meant to run two at a time. I'll do some research. I have until next week Tuesday to make up my mind if I am going to actually bite the bullet and go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far!




As you can kinda see, the fan works fine, it's tilted over the Vengeance ram on the left side of the GA-X79-UP4 motherboard.

no, these ram aren't low profile, and even if they were, the H80i wouldn't still fit normally anyway.

Temps is largely dependent on ambient temperature, but with nice cold AC on i get 27-28C idle and 65C load, on offset 1.33v to 3930k.


----------



## ChronoBodi

and i just noticed there's no bottom screws on the H80i fan.









and mine are these but in black spreaders in 4GBx4 config: http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a2400c10.html


----------



## ChronoBodi

Ok, this is only an issue if you have a full x79 motherboard, the H80i will work fine with any platform that's not x79 or x58 pretty much. It'll work on those, but with the ghetto tilt-over-the-ram thing.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Edit: why the hell do i keep hitting quote?


----------



## ChronoBodi

I am sorry everyone, i had a severe case of ******edness, quad post...

Anyway... yea. sorry.










i keep hitting the quote button for some reason, thought it was edit.







Don't they let you delete duplicate posts or something?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ok, this is only an issue if you have a full x79 motherboard, the H80i will work fine with any platform that's not x79 or x58 pretty much. It'll work on those, but with the ghetto tilt-over-the-ram thing.


Just do either push or pull, not push & pull. It's not gonna matter much on temp. You sacrificed the install by going ghetto with the push/pull fan config.


----------



## Wabbit16

So on that topic, are these coolers much like car radiators with regard to pulling being better than pulling? I seem to think not - seems like they'll perform better pushing air through the fins than pulling it through from the exhaust side.

I think I'm going to go for it though - I just have to wait until pay day


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> So on that topic, are these coolers much like car radiators with regard to pulling being better than pulling? I seem to think not - seems like they'll perform better pushing air through the fins than pulling it through from the exhaust side.
> 
> I think I'm going to go for it though - I just have to wait until pay day


It depends on fan speed I guess. Martin long ago did some testing on rad fan configuration. Shrouding helps if you have a space for it. There's not much difference using a thin rather than a thick radiator. If you're going with a low rpm fan (1,400 rpm or below) it's best to have it on pull.

Can't seem to find the link of Martin's test but I saw this diagram he made about fan/shroud orientation. This might help.



If you're going with high rpm fans (1,600 rpm & above) then go with push. You're only gonna be seeing a 1.5 c at most of temp drop using the push/pull config so it's very minimal going on ghetto.

By the way, fin density on rad also matters.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625%20600469846&IsNodeId=1&name=FM2%2b

Well, FM2+ boards are on Newegg. Sure wish I knew fer sure what socket Steamroller will be on.


----------



## Choquito

*Hi, Here's my StormScout II:*








*Inside:*

I_5 [email protected],5Ghz(Thermalright Silver Arrow)
Sabertooth P67 rev3
KINGSTON Hyper X Grey- 8Go (2x 4 Go) - PC12800
MSI GTX570 Twin Frozr III PE/OC x2 SLI
Samsung 830 256G
Caviar Black 750Go
Caviar Green 1To
HX1050 Corsair_


----------



## Robilar

Nice build! Looks pretty similar to mine when I was using the scout (except for AIO water cooling)

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01263_zps16eb9153.jpg.html

I switched cases and cooling kits to this (Swiftech H220)

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01307_zps49d5dd2c.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01321_zps74b8da7a.jpg.html


----------



## Choquito

The twice are very nice


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103961

Please buy me? Pretty pwease?

They really need to pull these and start offering them in bargain rigs and pre-builts. I mean who the buck would pay this even for a 8150?


----------



## Striker36

wow. I just spent the last two hours going through a few of the HUNDREDS of new pages since I last checked in. It makes me happy to see so many sweet builds in here and that this club that was near and dear to me for so long still going strong.

keep it up everyone.

-Striker36


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131874

or....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851

For a 8350 FX build. Opinions on these boards?

Also. Gunmetal grey SSII is back on Newegg


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> wow. I just spent the last two hours going through a few of the HUNDREDS of new pages since I last checked in. It makes me happy to see so many sweet builds in here and that this club that was near and dear to me for so long still going strong.
> 
> keep it up everyone.
> 
> -Striker36


I love it when you check in.


----------



## Striker36

dawwwww.









Its good to be back in a place where I can actually chase a project and hobby again. I think i finally got my head on strait this time and have a little bit of fun money to let me have fun again. Its been a rough couple years for me haha.


----------



## Striker36

if any of you guys remember me or are curious about me and want to follow my new project here is a link to it!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430193/monolyth-a-striker36-case-mod-work-log-very-picture-heavy


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131874
> 
> or....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851
> 
> For a 8350 FX build. Opinions on these boards?
> 
> Also. Gunmetal grey SSII is back on Newegg


I have the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 for my FX-8320 Ghost build, but if I were to do it again I would pay the extra and go with the UD-7 so I could upgrade to the FX-9370.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128509&Tpk=gigabyte%20990fxa%20ud5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128508


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> if any of you guys remember me or are curious about me and want to follow my new project here is a link to it!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430193/monolyth-a-striker36-case-mod-work-log-very-picture-heavy


I'm subbed. For all the non old times here, this is they guy that talked me in to WC'ing my Scout.


----------



## Theroty

Hello everyone! Had my system up and running for a few days now. I like the features this case has over my Antec 1200 that I sold. My only complaint is that I lost so much room.







I have noticed that my CPU runs a bit more warm than it did in my Antec 1200 unless my old motherboard was reporting the wrong temps to begin with. I have wondered if the Notcua is blocking some airflow off and maybe that is affecting the temps. I got this Noctua for a steal of a price so I have actually thought about taking a downgrade and trying a H80i or CM 120xl in there to see if I can get better temps taking air in from the back and leaving the top as exhaust.

I am using a NXZT 5 channel fan controller up front for the front, side, and rear fans. Those fans are CM sickleflows.

Got the CPU at 4.5. It loads up to 57c on the socket. The GPUs stay real cool in there with the fans blowing on them. The top card idles at about 31-33c and the bottom card at about 27-29c.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> Hello everyone! Had my system up and running for a few days now. I like the features this case has over my Antec 1200 that I sold. My only complaint is that I lost so much room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that my CPU runs a bit more warm than it did in my Antec 1200 unless my old motherboard was reporting the wrong temps to begin with. I have wondered if the Notcua is blocking some airflow off and maybe that is affecting the temps. I got this Noctua for a steal of a price so I have actually thought about taking a downgrade and trying a H80i or CM 120xl in there to see if I can get better temps taking air in from the back and leaving the top as exhaust.
> 
> I am using a NXZT 5 channel fan controller up front for the front, side, and rear fans. Those fans are CM sickleflows.
> 
> Got the CPU at 4.5. It loads up to 57c on the socket. The GPUs stay real cool in there with the fans blowing on them. The top card idles at about 31-33c and the bottom card at about 27-29c.


If it was my money I wouldn't. You won't gain much more than a couple degrees with a 120 AIO cooler, just not worth money in my book. Try unplugging your side fans and see if your CPU temps go down, I'm willing to bet you are blowing a lot of hot air off the GPU's in to the CPU cooler. This why if I run side fans I flip them and suck the hot air out, and that in turn sucks the cooler air inside the case over them faster helping with cooling.


----------



## Theroty

That would be 5 exhaust fans unless I flip the top around. Think two intake in the front would be enough?


----------



## OSAAMA

In reply to Theoty,
Hi I'm new to overclockers I placed an inflow fan in the top of my Scout 2 case in front of my air cooler. It fed cold air to the cooler and made the case positive pressured. I left the side fans on inflow but replaced the rear exhaust with a 2000rpm, the standard one is about 1500 rpm.

Great site guys btw!

OSAAMA


----------



## Wabbit16

Ordered my H80i today...gonna go with it and see if I'm happy with it!









While I was at it, I also decided to splurge on some Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz Low Profile kit RAM as my current XMS3 is looking a bit dated (not to mention 4GB is pushing it these days. Bioshock Infinite made me realise I was living in a reality where 4GB was still plenty







)

I also saw some inline resistors to lower the fan speed of some of my case fans for cheap cheap, and rubber grommets to cut out any annoying vibrations that might emanate from my case. Might as well go all out since I upgrade my PC about once a year...I think I deserved to get spoilt


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> That would be 5 exhaust fans unless I flip the top around. Think two intake in the front would be enough?


Never know until you try, and like OSAAMA said an intake fan in the 5.25" drivebays can work wonders if you have the room for one.


----------



## Theroty

I think I will make the top fans as intake and the side fans as exhaust. I will start out with my current config and monitor the temps after 15 mins of idle with the fans on high. Then I will then change the config and them monitor them again to see what the idle temp difference is. Of course this is after the system has came up to temp and just sitting at the desktop.

I will also do this for load temp using IBT with AVX.


----------



## unimatrixzero

You Guy's are the Best... SO JOIN UP with the BEST in the
Cooler Master Case Mod Competition going on until Jan 2014

CMSSC "SEMPER FI... DO OR DIE"









Source http://mod.coolermaster.com/


----------



## Fatman811

I plan on starting my first ever case mod on my Scout 2 this weekend. If all goes well I will post a build log somewhere on here.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I plan on starting my first ever case mod on my Scout 2 this weekend. If all goes well I will post a build log somewhere on here.


You know you can't post something like that with talking about some of the detail!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You know you can't post something like that with talking about some of the detail!


this......


----------



## Branish

I haven't posted here in a while and I have to say there are some impressive builds which is great to see. Since modding my 600T for two 360 Radiators, looking at the Scout 2 has really got me thinking about possible water cooling mods. From the photos I've seen it looks as though you could probably fit a 360 in the front and a 240 in the roof with some modding. (No one quote me on this as I may be completely wrong.)

Unfortunately the Scout series doesn't seem to utilize space all that efficiently but if you're armed with a bit of imagination and some courage, there are a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Unfortunately the Scout series doesn't seem to utilize space all that efficiently but if you're armed with a bit of imagination and some courage, there are a lot of possibilities.


I agree with you 100%. I had a good look at my Scout last night and then I decided to pull it apart and change a few things. I removed the top 140mm fan as I suspect the bearing is worn - it has a bit of a hum and I have had it unplugged for a while.

I found another 140mm fan that I installed in my front drive bays with the help of some cable ties and imagination. I now have two 140mm fans at the front pulling air into the case and one at the back pushing out (120mm). I am getting my H80i next week so that will also go in as soon as I get it.

A funny thing though is that my graphics card isn't a blower type, so it expels some heat out the card towards the front of my case. I had to raise the one 140mm fan up to below the front panel where the power buttons and USB ports are, because if it was mounted any lower, it blew the hot air back into the GTX570 and made it a bit more toasty than usual. The other good thing is that now I have positive airflow so hopefully I won't have as much dust as I used to have


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You know you can't post something like that with talking about some of the detail!


I had mentioned it in a post a few weeks ago, but I just recently got the parts located and ordered. I am still a little unsure how exactly I want to pull this off, maybe y'all have some suggestions. Basically what I want to do is cut the CM scout logo out of the side panel of my case and put 40% opaque acrylic behind and/or in the cut. I have 2 BitFenix alchemy LED strips for back lighting. So my overall goal will be to have the CM scout logo glow blue on the side of my case. What I am worried about is cutting the metal side panel because of the heat generated I am afraid the paint will bubble and peel. I can get high gloss enamel white appliance paint but I'm not sure if it will match or not. I have all the parts, I'm just lacking the courage to cut up my beautiful white case! LOL


----------



## Striker36

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I had mentioned it in a post a few weeks ago, but I just recently got the parts located and ordered. I am still a little unsure how exactly I want to pull this off, maybe y'all have some suggestions. Basically what I want to do is cut the CM scout logo out of the side panel of my case and put 40% opaque acrylic behind and/or in the cut. I have 2 BitFenix alchemy LED strips for back lighting. So my overall goal will be to have the CM scout logo glow blue on the side of my case. What I am worried about is cutting the metal side panel because of the heat generated I am afraid the paint will bubble and peel. I can get high gloss enamel white appliance paint but I'm not sure if it will match or not. I have all the parts, I'm just lacking the courage to cut up my beautiful white case! LOL






I found that after the first cut its easy to just go to town and some times even get a little carried away haha


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You know you can't post something like that with talking about some of the detail!
> 
> 
> 
> I had mentioned it in a post a few weeks ago, but I just recently got the parts located and ordered. I am still a little unsure how exactly I want to pull this off, maybe y'all have some suggestions. Basically what I want to do is cut the CM scout logo out of the side panel of my case and put 40% opaque acrylic behind and/or in the cut. I have 2 BitFenix alchemy LED strips for back lighting. So my overall goal will be to have the CM scout logo glow blue on the side of my case. What I am worried about is cutting the metal side panel because of the heat generated I am afraid the paint will bubble and peel. I can get high gloss enamel white appliance paint but I'm not sure if it will match or not. I have all the parts, I'm just lacking the courage to cut up my beautiful white case! LOL
Click to expand...

Make the first cut away from your cut line to see if its going to hurt the finish. If it does, you'll have a good idea on how far away from the edge you need to be, then file it down. Get a good file and it will go much faster if needed.


----------



## Fatman811

I had planned on masking the panel with blue painters tape to keep from scratching it up.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I had planned on masking the panel with blue painters tape to keep from scratching it up.


thats a good plan. I ALWAYS mask around the area ill be cutting regardless of the project


----------



## GoodInk

Yep and depending on the tool I'm going to use sometimes I use a couple layers. My saw always pulls the tape up on me, drives me nuts.


----------



## Striker36

here is an example.... I cut the lower most hole in this one today as part of my current case mod


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202042

So....are these the first of the '9000' series, or what?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

I feel kinda bad because I left a review for my Scout 2 on newegg and had to give it 3 out of 5 eggs. It's a nice case and all but CM just plain neglected CPU cooling when they designed this thing. Low position horizontally stacked side panel fans, low position front panel fans, no room for a 120mm fan under the optical drive, no filter options for top fans...this means no fresh air coming down or across the top of the case. They also have the gap in the bottom of the front panel just like they did on the scout 1 which allows the bottom fan to pull unfiltered air through that instead of the lower part of the front panel filter. There are a million different ways they could have designed the front panel to be pulled off easily without causing that problem.

My CPU and core temps increased in this case compared to my Scout 1. The idle temps went up 1-2c and the max temps ended up beyond the safe max temps as reported by AMD. My answer to this was to flip the top fans around to intake but this meant unfiltered air being blown in to the case. I found an excellent household item that will work temporarily until I can come up with a more permanent solution. Medical gauze!

I threw a bottom fan in as intake so the GPU will get fresh air. I do not have side panel fans installed because I think those fan mounting spots are a bad design and a waste of air so those are now acting like exhaust vents. There is some air coming out of them.

Current setup-


Temporary top filter-


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> I feel kinda bad because I left a review for my Scout 2 on newegg and had to give it 3 out of 5 eggs. It's a nice case and all but CM just plain neglected CPU cooling when they designed this thing. Low position horizontally stacked side panel fans, low position front panel fans, no room for a 120mm fan under the optical drive, no filter options for top fans...this means no fresh air coming down or across the top of the case. They also have the gap in the bottom of the front panel just like they did on the scout 1 which allows the bottom fan to pull unfiltered air through that instead of the lower part of the front panel filter. There are a million different ways they could have designed the front panel to be pulled off easily without causing that problem.
> 
> My CPU and core temps increased in this case compared to my Scout 1. The idle temps went up 1-2c and the max temps ended up beyond the safe max temps as reported by AMD. My answer to this was to flip the top fans around to intake but this meant unfiltered air being blown in to the case. I found an excellent household item that will work temporarily until I can come up with a more permanent solution. Medical gauze!
> 
> I threw a bottom fan in as intake so the GPU will get fresh air. I do not have side panel fans installed because I think those fan mounting spots are a bad design and a waste of air so those are now acting like exhaust vents. There is some air coming out of them.
> 
> Current setup-
> 
> 
> Temporary top filter-


My testing using the Seidon 120M showed the Scout and Scout 2 very close in cooling. CPU temps were up only a couple degrees but almost every other area was cooler. This was even with a modded Scout, something isn't right with your setup, I would try a remount of your cooler and give it a good shake to make sure there isn't air trapped.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> My testing using the Seidon 120M showed the Scout and Scout 2 very close in cooling. CPU temps were up only a couple degrees but almost every other area was cooler. This was even with a modded Scout, something isn't right with your setup, I would try a remount of your cooler and give it a good shake to make sure there isn't air trapped.


I gave the rad a few taps before mounting because it's now upside-down compared to how I had it mounted in the Scout 1. Reason for this was because the hose-end of the radiator is slightly larger so I couldn't mount it with the hoses on the bottom in the Scout 2.

The setup I have now offers the best temps so far. I'm sure once I replace this 3 year old h50 and upgrade my 3 year old sickleflow fans I'll see even better temps. I'll probably go with the h80i because it has a 5 year warranty compared to the Seidon's 2 year warranty. The h80i has the fatter radiator and comes with 2x sp120 fans too.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny.dot.exe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> My testing using the Seidon 120M showed the Scout and Scout 2 very close in cooling. CPU temps were up only a couple degrees but almost every other area was cooler. This was even with a modded Scout, something isn't right with your setup, I would try a remount of your cooler and give it a good shake to make sure there isn't air trapped.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave the rad a few taps before mounting because it's now upside-down compared to how I had it mounted in the Scout 1. Reason for this was because the hose-end of the radiator is slightly larger so I couldn't mount it with the hoses on the bottom in the Scout 2.
> 
> The setup I have now offers the best temps so far. I'm sure once I replace this 3 year old h50 and upgrade my 3 year old sickleflow fans I'll see even better temps. I'll probably go with the h80i because it has a 5 year warranty compared to the Seidon's 2 year warranty. The h80i has the fatter radiator and comes with 2x sp120 fans too.
Click to expand...

All I'm really saying is unless you where right on the edge of over heating before you switched to the Scout 2 from the Scout, your CPU shouldn't be overheating. I will agree that the Scout with a fan mounted in the 5.25" bays will cool a CPU better, but only by a few degrees but at the sametime the rest of the case temps in the Scout 2 will be better. I wish I was at home and I could post all my finding, but that will be a few months.

I am a believer of how you have your fans setup, I ran my Scout like that for a long time. That top fan feeding nice cool air to the rad works, plus it keeps all the heat from it out of the case. Again I would try giving it a good hard shake, the H50 is known for getting air trapped and blocking the flow through the rad. It takes a lot of force to get it unstuck, tapping it won't aways work. I long time ago we had a member that had this problem, we all thought it was broke until someone brought it up. It would be OK under idle and light loads, but as soon as things started to ramp up, temps just jumped up really high.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well. for better or for worse, I just pulled the trigger on the mobo.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851


----------



## Wabbit16

Got my H80i installed today...I didn't expect it to be such a tight squeeze!


----------



## DireLeon2010

EEK. Looks like it would touch the VRM sinks on my board.


----------



## Wabbit16

It sticks out pretty far from the motherboard itself; I think the picture makes it look a lot closer than it really is. I struggled a bit with the installation - I found the Hyper 212+ I had was much easier to be honest


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Got my H80i installed today...I didn't expect it to be such a tight squeeze!


Yea, your H80i barely fits in there. Mine still has a gap between it and the 1st Titan... although the ram on the left side of the mobo prevents proper seating and has to go ghetto by tilting over the ram. It works, i'm not gonna complain about it.


----------



## Wabbit16

Nice! I like the ghetto-rigged fitment of the fan - it goes to show that where there's a will there's a way! When I fitted my fan I accidentally forgot about my LED strips and I squished them between the case and the outer fan. They still worked though...until I put my case screw in. It shorted out and killed 3 LED lights on the side of my strip. Good thing I have about 100 more though









As a side note, I see your radiator has the pipes on top? I guess it doesn't make any difference as it is filled with water, but have you had it with the pipes facing down as they show you in the manual? And did you notice any performance difference between the two modes? Just curious


----------



## 420Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, your H80i barely fits in there. Mine still has a gap between it and the 1st Titan... although the ram on the left side of the mobo prevents proper seating and has to go ghetto by tilting over the ram. It works, i'm not gonna complain about it.


I beg you to clean those wires up to make your build look flawless! I know its a tight fit but with some cable management you can hide all of those un-used cables on the psu







I have a non modular psu and it actually hurts inside a little when I see the random wires just sitting there.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Well. for better or for worse, I just pulled the trigger on the mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851


I thought awhile back you said you were going hold off on MB/CPU's and make the switch to Intel? You need to stop looking at Newegg all day, it keeps making you spend money, lol.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I thought awhile back you said you were going hold off on MB/CPU's and make the switch to Intel? You need to stop looking at Newegg all day, it keeps making you spend money, lol.


Yes it does NewEgg = Crack


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Well. for better or for worse, I just pulled the trigger on the mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851
> 
> 
> 
> I thought awhile back you said you were going hold off on MB/CPU's and make the switch to Intel? You need to stop looking at Newegg all day, it keeps making you spend money, lol.
Click to expand...

Decided to support AMD instead? I don't know why I'm doing this, other than to have a second rig to mess with. Also, it took me awhile to get this one running stable again after my H60 died on me. It got very hot. I'm guessing I caught it just in time. The VRM sinks were sliding around a bit when I pushed down on them accidently while trying to remove the H60. I'm kinda worried it shortened the life of this rig.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Decided to support AMD instead? I don't know why I'm doing this, other than to have a second rig to mess with. Also, it took me awhile to get this one running stable again after my H60 died on me. It got very hot. I'm guessing I caught it just in time. The VRM sinks were sliding around a bit when I pushed down on them accidently while trying to remove the H60. I'm kinda worried it shortened the life of this rig.


my pump died on me wile I was on vacation a year or so ago. my system shut down on its own once it hit the high limit. i threw the stock cooler back on it and dropped to stock clocks







its been running great even since even if its slow... I wouldnt worry too much about how much life you may have taken off it.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Decided to support AMD instead? I don't know why I'm doing this, other than to have a second rig to mess with. Also, it took me awhile to get this one running stable again after my H60 died on me. It got very hot. I'm guessing I caught it just in time. The VRM sinks were sliding around a bit when I pushed down on them accidently while trying to remove the H60. I'm kinda worried it shortened the life of this rig.
> 
> 
> 
> my pump died on me wile I was on vacation a year or so ago. my system shut down on its own once it hit the high limit. i threw the stock cooler back on it and dropped to stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been running great even since even if its slow... I wouldnt worry too much about how much life you may have taken off it.
Click to expand...

Didn't think of that. Guess I caught it just as it died? Or it shut down, then I started it up again and walked away. Came back and noticed it was getting hot


----------



## Striker36

you probably caught it right as it was dieing or shortly after. odds are it was intermittent for a while wile it was heating up before it died for good.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Nice! I like the ghetto-rigged fitment of the fan - it goes to show that where there's a will there's a way! When I fitted my fan I accidentally forgot about my LED strips and I squished them between the case and the outer fan. They still worked though...until I put my case screw in. It shorted out and killed 3 LED lights on the side of my strip. Good thing I have about 100 more though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, I see your radiator has the pipes on top? I guess it doesn't make any difference as it is filled with water, but have you had it with the pipes facing down as they show you in the manual? And did you notice any performance difference between the two modes? Just curious


i don't think it matters where the pipes are, the fan placement makes more of a difference.
If this board was z77 or any board that's not quad channel, the H80i would have fitted fine. Unless someone show me a x79 build with correct H80i fan installation.


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> *Unless someone show me a x79 build with correct H80i fan installation.*


I rate unless you mount it in the 5.25" bays up front with some ghetto-rigging, what you're asking is impossible...when I first got the Scout it looked so big and so spacious! Until my flatmate got a Trooper and I realized mine is more of a Mini Cooper than originally anticipated









But I still love my case to death. I have had it for 3 and a half years and it still looks brand new. The only niggle I have is of course the lack of usable space and a silly annoying vibration/rattle that I haven't been able to solve. I know one of my hard drives are causing it, but I cannot for the life of me figure out where the rattle is coming from! But a light smack on the side of the case then it disappears for a few days again. Weird


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> I rate unless you mount it in the 5.25" bays up front with some ghetto-rigging, what you're asking is impossible...when I first got the Scout it looked so big and so spacious! Until my flatmate got a Trooper and I realized mine is more of a Mini Cooper than originally anticipated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still love my case to death. I have had it for 3 and a half years and it still looks brand new. The only niggle I have is of course the lack of usable space and a silly annoying vibration/rattle that I haven't been able to solve. I know one of my hard drives are causing it, but I cannot for the life of me figure out where the rattle is coming from! But a light smack on the side of the case then it disappears for a few days again. Weird


their is a reason i took a cutting wheel to gut everything out of mine haha. its the perfect size out side but just a little cramped inside. it really is a great platform to mod the hell out of though. im still mostly happy with the Scout 1 that is on my desk even if its only a fraction of its past glory after all these years


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:
Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010* 

Decided to support AMD instead? I don't know why I'm doing this, other than to have a second rig to mess with. Also, it took me awhile to get this one running stable again after my H60 died on me. It got very hot. I'm guessing I caught it just in time. The VRM sinks were sliding around a bit when I pushed down on them accidently while trying to remove the H60. I'm kinda worried it shortened the life of this rig.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Striker36* 



> my pump died on me wile I was on vacation a year or so ago. my system shut down on its own once it hit the high limit. i threw the stock cooler back on it and dropped to stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been running great even since even if its slow... I wouldnt worry too much about how much life you may have taken off it.


This is why I use Core Temp, it has a max temp shutdown you can set. I have mine 5C above my max temp on IBT, its lower than the CPU limits and higher than anything I should ever see unless something is wrong. Really you shouldn't have to worry too much these days with all the built in protection CPU's have now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> *Unless someone show me a x79 build with correct H80i fan installation.*
> 
> 
> 
> I rate unless you mount it in the 5.25" bays up front with some ghetto-rigging, what you're asking is impossible...when I first got the Scout it looked so big and so spacious! Until my flatmate got a Trooper and I realized mine is more of a Mini Cooper than originally anticipated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still love my case to death. I have had it for 3 and a half years and it still looks brand new. The only niggle I have is of course the lack of usable space and a silly annoying vibration/rattle that I haven't been able to solve. I know one of my hard drives are causing it, but I cannot for the life of me figure out where the rattle is coming from! But a light smack on the side of the case then it disappears for a few days again. Weird
Click to expand...

Vibration on a Scout V1, that is a first. Maybe a molex connection sitting just right? Have you lost any screws? Loose rivet?


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Vibration on a Scout V1, that is a first. Maybe a molex connection sitting just right? Have you lost any screws? Loose rivet?


I checked everything I could find that was loose - nothing. I removed my rear fan when I put my H80i in, I removed my top fan, front fan and the second front fan I installed as well. The only things I had running was the PSU and the hard drives. Oh, and my graphics card. The reason I think it is my hard drive(s) is that I feed a lot of vibration coming from the hard drive cage - yet that is not where the sound is coming from. I am actually starting to think the little nibs that the rear of the PSU rest on are the culprit. I guess it isn't impossible.

FWIW, no lost screws or rivets that seem to have worked loose. I might just get earplugs and deal with it if I cannot find the cause


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Vibration on a Scout V1, that is a first. Maybe a molex connection sitting just right? Have you lost any screws? Loose rivet?
> 
> 
> 
> I checked everything I could find that was loose - nothing. I removed my rear fan when I put my H80i in, I removed my top fan, front fan and the second front fan I installed as well. The only things I had running was the PSU and the hard drives. Oh, and my graphics card. The reason I think it is my hard drive(s) is that I feed a lot of vibration coming from the hard drive cage - yet that is not where the sound is coming from. I am actually starting to think the little nibs that the rear of the PSU rest on are the culprit. I guess it isn't impossible.
> 
> FWIW, no lost screws or rivets that seem to have worked loose. I might just get earplugs and deal with it if I cannot find the cause
Click to expand...

I know the feeling, my Sniper has the issue of the two 200mm resonating. It drove drive me nuts and is the reason I bought the Scout. I know in my Trooper I had a molex that ratteled against the side panel, it took awhile to track it down.


----------



## Wabbit16

I can see how a rattling cable jack can cause some havoc - my vibration is more of a higher pitched one...think of the sound of an electric engraver or an electric razor. That's about the best way I could describe it. It has been less intrusive though the past few days - I hope maybe I sorted it out by mistake when I was fiddling with the H80i


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113351

Well....I'd be pissed if I payed $800 for this at release. Now it's $390 with a water cooler?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113351
> 
> Well....I'd be pissed if I payed $800 for this at release. Now it's $390 with a water cooler?


Well unless you are doing some very heavy multi threaded work you would have to be a fool to have paid $800 for it. Now it is more inline with Intel's pricing. If you do a lot of encoding you'll love that thing.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Yeah....I'll pass







I wonder who makes their water cooler? It is a good price now.


----------



## GoodInk

Asetek

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2699


----------



## DireLeon2010

Oh. Okay. If they provide cooling for big servers and such they must be pretty good.








hurp. They make coolers for Corsair. durp.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Oh. Okay. If they provide cooling for big servers and such they must be pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurp. They make coolers for Corsair. durp.


They used to, back in the H50 days. Then they switched to Coolit, I'm not sure who they are with these days. For the most part all the AIO coolers are made by two 2 companies.

*EDIT*

*Who Makes Who*

*CoolIt*

Corsair's H60/H80i/H100i

http://www.coolitsystems.com/index.php/products/retail.html

*Asetek*

http://www.asetek.com/customers/do-it-yourself.aspx

CPU Coolers

AMD

Corsair H55/H90/H110

Intel

NZXT X40/X60

Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro/Extreme

GPU Coolers

Arctic NVidia 780/770/Titan AMD7900/7800

ELSA GTX 770


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well....if I wait to buy a SSII, I can afford the 8350 and Windows 7 or 8. I'm actually eyeing the 600T too. Love that 70s sci-fi vibe







The Trooper isn't out of the question. Corsair Vengeance white or military green is cool too. I'd like to support Cooler Master though.

This is my spare case. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147144 I think you could fit an H100 up top in that fan module. I'd kinda like to get me some dremel action on it







It's a good $50 case. I barely used it since I moved my Pentium 4 rig into it. I'd hate to waste all that potencial. Weathers cooler now so.....


----------



## GoodInk

I was eye balling the 600T for a long time, a lot of people are happy with them, some are not happy with the airflow. I guess the 200mm fans are pretty weak, but if you put some 120's in there it works great. Make sure you take a look in the 600T club, a lot of good people in there.


----------



## Vujcha

Yet another proud owner


----------



## Striker36

looks good. nice and clean. just how it should be.


----------



## Fatman811

So you're saying I need to work on my wire management?


----------



## Striker36

haha. I'm saying no such thing


----------



## GoodInk

If he won't I will, clean those wires up!









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Vujcha*
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another proud owner


Welcome and like Striker said nice and clean


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If he won't I will, clean those wires up!


It's still a work in progress... at least it looks better than my first build. It looked like a multicolored squid died in my old Rosewill Challenger case.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> I beg you to clean those wires up to make your build look flawless! I know its a tight fit but with some cable management you can hide all of those un-used cables on the psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a non modular psu and it actually hurts inside a little when I see the random wires just sitting there.


Eh, this better?


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Eh, this better?


Just a suggestion, but why not make a false bottom floor to fit over your PSU to hide those tentacles away?









Something like this:


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Just a suggestion, but why not make a false bottom floor to fit over your PSU to hide those tentacles away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this:


I was actually thinking something very similar. They make things look tons better


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well....I'm just going to have to stay away from OCN and Newegg during bad manic swings. Why in Christ's name did I do this? Well, I can Fold with it.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Well....I'm just going to have to stay away from OCN and Newegg during bad manic swings. Why in *Celestia's* name did I do this? Well, I can Fold with it.


that fits your avatar quite well.









So let me get this straight... you bought a bunch of parts on a whim during a mood swing? You got more parts! do something with it, it's not always bad.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Well....I'm just going to have to stay away from OCN and Newegg during bad manic swings. Why in *Celestia's* name did I do this? Well, I can Fold with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that fits your avatar quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight... you bought a bunch of parts on a whim during a mood swing? You got more parts! do something with it, it's not always bad.
Click to expand...











Yeah. You're right. I might have to get a white Storm Scout II next month. IF it's on sale Black Friday. Almost bought a Trooper! At least it was 20% off at the time









It's gonna be sad to finally retire and dismantle ye olde P4 to use the case. That was such a good rig to me (tears up) so many memories


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Fatman811* 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 

If he won't I will, clean those wires up!

It's still a work in progress... at least it looks better than my first build. It looked like a multicolored squid died in my old Rosewill Challenger case.


















Quote:
Originally Posted by *Wabbit16* 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Eh, this better?








> Just a suggestion, but why not make a false bottom floor to fit over your PSU to hide those tentacles away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this:


Soo pretty









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Well....I'm just going to have to stay away from OCN and Newegg during bad manic swings. Why in *Celestia's* name did I do this? Well, I can Fold with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that fits your avatar quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight... you bought a bunch of parts on a whim during a mood swing? You got more parts! do something with it, it's not always bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. You're right. I might have to get a white Storm Scout II next month. IF it's on sale Black Friday. Almost bought a Trooper! At least it was 20% off at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be sad to finally retire and dismantle ye olde P4 to use the case. That was such a good rig to me (tears up) so many memories
Click to expand...

I don't think you could stay away if you wanted too. I love the white SSII, and I'm willing to bet it will be on sale somewhere. Newegg last year wasn't that great, but there are others out there.


----------



## Caiden

Hello everyone, i am new to this forum and i own a CM Storm Scout 2 Black. I would like to ask if there is any tutorial or tip, on how to change the led at the front of the case. I want to replace the red light with a blue one. Thanks in advance


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caiden*
> 
> Hello everyone, i am new to this forum and i own a CM Storm Scout 2 Black. I would like to ask if there is any tutorial or tip, on how to change the led at the front of the case. I want to replace the red light with a blue one. Thanks in advance


Not that I know of, but it is pretty easy to get to.


----------



## Striker36

I don't know about the scout two but in the first one all you need to do is pull the face plate off and one of the sides (the back one is better if you don't have to worry about cables behind it) then its 4 screws and a couple plugs.. easy job. Not a big deal


----------



## DireLeon2010

Looks interesting!


----------



## Fatman811

Finally started my case mod work log, if anyone wants to check it out.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433792/cm-storm-scout-2-case-mod-glowing-cm-storm-scout-logo


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks interesting!


Doesn't look promising to me, but proof will be in the pudding once it gets tested.

1. That rad just doesn't looks like it will dissipate heat as good as a normal style. Way too much spacing in the fins, but could end up being very quiet.

2. That fan, how much air will that push threw the rad? With no sides on it, there can't be very much static pressure. This will depend on the rad, with the large spacing on the rad's fins it might work. Also a second fan might help fix this, but with added noise.

If this thing works, it could change WC'ing rads in a big way. This is the first big step (if it works) in rads in a long time. Smaller foot print, should need less airflow than a normal rad, look like it would be much cheaper to make. I really can't wait to see what it can do.


----------



## Fatman811

Found somewhat of a review for it here http://www.overclock.net/t/1417944/tweak-dk-zalman-reserator-3-max-review although it doesn't really say much and it's kind of old.


----------



## DireLeon2010

My FX came in a regular box. No more tins, I guess


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> My FX came in a regular box. No more tins, I guess


I got mine a few months ago and it was still in a tin.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> My FX came in a regular box. No more tins, I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine a few months ago and it was still in a tin.
Click to expand...

Oh THHHUUUUPPPT!


----------



## zemco999

You can see her in the bottom left


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Oh THHHUUUUPPPT!


Did you get a white box or a black box?


----------



## SirRobinII

Hi I'm new to this forum. Tomorrow my first mod will be done (screen needs to be mounted)







Think it isn't common to mod on my age.


----------



## Fatman811

Welcome!!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Oh THHHUUUUPPPT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a white box or a black box?
Click to expand...

Black.

Well, black and red







Why? Is there a locked version of this chip?

Love that avatar. Classic


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Black.
> 
> Well, black and red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Is there a locked version of this chip?
> 
> Love that avatar. Classic


I guess I could send you my tin


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Black.
> 
> Well, black and red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Is there a locked version of this chip?
> 
> Love that avatar. Classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could send you my tin
Click to expand...

Nah. That's okay







I'm disappointed, not heartbroken.

I think there is a locked version of this chip. The 8300 FX? 3.3/4.0 @ 95w? Must have gone to OEM builds. It was released in 2012


----------



## Tjm1

Alright I haven't posted in a while or done much to my rig internally, I added a Darknight cooler and upped the power supply.

After purchasing a new keyboard and a Nostromo I have a problem, all the peripherals are now blue, I even have a set of back lights that I tore out of a car I scraped and placed behind my monitor now that are also blue. Everything looks awesome, but when I went to take pics I realized that all of my case fans are still red.

Rather than accept this I decided I need to finally upgrade all the fans and install a fan controller. The problem is I know NOTHING about fan controllers and after some bad experiences with so called and well reviewed "silent" fans I would like some reliable advice on the ones that are actually quiet.

so the list

5.25" fan controller can take one or two bays.

120mm standard profile with blue LED'sx3
120mm slim profile with blue LED'sx2
140mm standard profile with blue LED's x2

Yes I do plan on blowing the sides of my case.

I would prefer to go with all clear fans on the 120's the 140s are behind the mesh in the front so it doesn't mater there, also I am unsure of actually fitting even a low profile fan in between the darknight and the case door, If someone can tell me it doesn't work I will go with 4 standards otherwise I am going for it and will report back on success or failure.


----------



## Striker36

im not sure where they stand any more but i still like Cooler Master R4 fans for the 120mms youre looking for. a few of them should be plenty for everything you want to do


----------



## bioshockeruk

I have never cut a window into a panel as yet, plus I don't own a dremel tool! However I really would like to have a a larger windows for my scout 2. Does anyone know where I can purchase one for the gun metal case, or anyone that can do one for me in the UK?

would be really nice to show off my false floor I'm making for the case and also my carbon interiors!


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bioshockeruk*
> 
> I have never cut a window into a panel as yet, plus I don't own a dremel tool! However I really would like to have a a larger windows for my scout 2. Does anyone know where I can purchase one for the gun metal case, or anyone that can do one for me in the UK?
> 
> would be really nice to show off my false floor I'm making for the case and also my carbon interiors!


I used a jigsaw. First time that i made a window mod, next one will be way more cleaner and smooth.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> Alright I haven't posted in a while or done much to my rig internally, I added a Darknight cooler and upped the power supply.
> 
> After purchasing a new keyboard and a Nostromo I have a problem, all the peripherals are now blue, I even have a set of back lights that I tore out of a car I scraped and placed behind my monitor now that are also blue. Everything looks awesome, but when I went to take pics I realized that all of my case fans are still red.
> 
> Rather than accept this I decided I need to finally upgrade all the fans and install a fan controller. The problem is I know NOTHING about fan controllers and after some bad experiences with so called and well reviewed "silent" fans I would like some reliable advice on the ones that are actually quiet.
> 
> so the list
> 
> 5.25" fan controller can take one or two bays.
> 
> 120mm standard profile with blue LED'sx3
> 120mm slim profile with blue LED'sx2
> 140mm standard profile with blue LED's x2
> 
> Yes I do plan on blowing the sides of my case.
> 
> I would prefer to go with all clear fans on the 120's the 140s are behind the mesh in the front so it doesn't mater there, also I am unsure of actually fitting even a low profile fan in between the darknight and the case door, If someone can tell me it doesn't work I will go with 4 standards otherwise I am going for it and will report back on success or failure.


What fan are the "silent" that you are not happy with? Might help narrow fans down. I know a lot of people say GT-15's are quiet, to me they are not, but I have my MB controlling them so they only spin up when needed. This is one of reasons I use Asus MB over others, they have the best fan control built in to them by far. I hope other MB manufacures follow Asus on this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bioshockeruk*
> 
> I have never cut a window into a panel as yet, plus I don't own a dremel tool! However I really would like to have a a larger windows for my scout 2. Does anyone know where I can purchase one for the gun metal case, or anyone that can do one for me in the UK?
> 
> would be really nice to show off my false floor I'm making for the case and also my carbon interiors!


You can buy the tools for about the same price it would cost to pay someone to do it for you. Once I get back home I would be willing to do it, but shipping to the US would cost more than you would be willing to pay, I'm sure. Jig saw and a good file are all that is needed unless you want to use screws to hold it in place, then a drill. On the Scout 2 this might be the better route if you want it to have the buldge still, there is not a lot of room for doulbe sided tape around the fan area.


----------



## bioshockeruk

I was basically thinking of extending the current window hole to the bottom of the two side fans thus creating one large window. I have created a box for the base of the case to cover the psu with an etched design and lighting. But need a window to see it! Lol

i would like to have a dark red rim to the window also which can double up to hold it in place i think. Ive just never cut metal before, and the panel is quite thick imo. Any tips on a blade to use with jigsaw?


----------



## Striker36

Something with a height tooth per inch number that is rated for softer metals.


----------



## Wabbit16

Do you have access to a Dremel? Might be a bit better on the metal and less jagged?


----------



## SirRobinII

a jigsaw saw broke because I didn't realized after 50% cutting that it was for wood







Then i bought the cheapest saws and it was way more easy to cut.


----------



## DireLeon2010

So whattaya'llthink? Should I put the new rig together in the Rosewill case? Or wait until next month and buy something better?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So whattaya'llthink? Should I put the new rig together in the Rosewill case? Or wait until next month and buy something better?


I would get a better case if you can wait. I've used the HEC http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121096 version of the same case. It's an OK case but you can get much better for $50 if you are OK with going micro ATX.

*Fractal Design Arc Mini*


$99.99
$*49*.99
Save: $50.00 (50%)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352008

*Cooler Master N200*


$*49*.99
$39.99 after $10.00 rebate card

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119274


----------



## DireLeon2010

Already have an ATX board







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851

Probably go with the white SSII or white Vengeance. The 600T is too much at $179. Unless there's a sale for it next month.

Those are nice Micro-ATX cases though


----------



## GoodInk

If I wasn't deployed right now, that FD Arc Mini would be mine at that price. Give a few, I'll find a ATX case


----------



## GoodInk

What do you think of these 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119263

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119266

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119264


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What do you think of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119263
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119266
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119264


Ha ha....









Yeah I have the white one on my short list. Has anybody at least fit an H90 in one? Sucks about the H100. It's the reason the C70 is also on my list.


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Ha ha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have the white one on my short list. Has anybody at least fit an H90 in one? Sucks about the H100. It's the reason the C70 is also on my list.


Take out all hdd cages and a dremel to cut in the bottom of the 5.25 bay. My 240 rad of eisberg 240 or Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm fits in the front now.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Ha ha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have the white one on my short list. Has anybody at least fit an H90 in one? Sucks about the H100. It's the reason the C70 is also on my list.
> 
> 
> 
> Take out all hdd cages and a dremel to cut in the bottom of the 5.25 bay. My 240 rad of eisberg 240 or Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm fits in the front now.
Click to expand...

Pics? Cool! Intake or exhaust?


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Pics? Cool! Intake or exhaust?


http://puu.sh/4Spnw
http://puu.sh/4UERh
http://puu.sh/4UESc
some pics from phone


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Pics? Cool! Intake or exhaust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://puu.sh/4Spnw
> http://puu.sh/4UERh
> http://puu.sh/4UESc
> some pics from phone
Click to expand...

That's pretty cool. Took me a second to figure out what you did there. Thanks for sharing.









Does having it as intake like that affect your GPU at all? Or do you have fans on the side panel? One of the things they got right, was the positioning of those fans.


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> That's pretty cool. Took me a second to figure out what you did there. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does having it as intake like that affect your GPU at all? Or do you have fans on the side panel? One of the things they got right, was the positioning of those fans.


I have a fan on the bottom, but my psu is big so the fan doesn't cover the whole grill. The fans of the gpu are at 30-40% and here is my gpuz pic


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Ha ha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have the white one on my short list. Has anybody at least fit an H90 in one? Sucks about the H100. It's the reason the C70 is also on my list.
> 
> 
> 
> Take out all hdd cages and a dremel to cut in the bottom of the 5.25 bay. My 240 rad of eisberg 240 or Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm fits in the front now.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure the hoses on the H100 are too short for this setup. Nice setup though, how do you like the pump? I saw some reviews saying it was a little noisy.


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the hoses on the H100 are too short for this setup. Nice setup though, how do you like the pump? I saw some reviews saying it was a little noisy.


I think the hoses are no too short. If the cut is from the front to the back, so the tube is almost straight it's definitly going to make it.
Well everything in my case seems to be noisy







GPU fans on 60% are noisier.


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What fan are the "silent" that you are not happy with? Might help narrow fans down. I know a lot of people say GT-15's are quiet, to me they are not, but I have my MB controlling them so they only spin up when needed. This is one of reasons I use Asus MB over others, they have the best fan control built in to them by far. I hope other MB manufacures follow Asus on this.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226043

These are the ones I tried before, much louder than I expected.

What I really need to figure out is a fan controller, as I have no idea what to get.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What fan are the "silent" that you are not happy with? Might help narrow fans down. I know a lot of people say GT-15's are quiet, to me they are not, but I have my MB controlling them so they only spin up when needed. This is one of reasons I use Asus MB over others, they have the best fan control built in to them by far. I hope other MB manufacures follow Asus on this.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226043
> 
> These are the ones I tried before, much louder than I expected.
> 
> What I really need to figure out is a fan controller, as I have no idea what to get.
Click to expand...

If you want something not flashy, this one fits well with the Scout.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992007

This one is flashy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992005

As for fans I have used the 140mm Xigmateks and was pretty happy. Running at 100% they are not silent but not too bad moves a ton of air. Turn them down to about ~75% and they are quiet, ~60% silent and still moving air.

120mm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233105

140mm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233053

CM has some that should be good for you.

120mm (2 fan pack)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103022

140mm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103077

Low profile fans (I don't think you will find LED ones, and I have no idea if they will fit with your cooler)

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s771/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans-120mm_x_20mm_Fans-Page1.html


----------



## SirRobinII

Painting it black wasn't really a success .....


----------



## GoodInk

You need to sand that down and try again. This time try satin finish, gloss isn't going to work with this case. You might even want to try Plasti Dip, it has a non gloss finish that should be close to the case. Also it looks like you need a cleaner place to paint, it looks like there is a lot of dust in the paint. I have to give you props for taking the plunge in to painting







It's like sex, the first time you are no good, but you get better the more you do it.


----------



## bioshockeruk

I had a go at painting today also, but I thought that before I unleash my n00b skills on the case interiors, I'd try something smaller, my keyboard! I'm actually surprised at how well it turned out, although I did bodge the corner as I got distracted, and it now has runs on one corner. This will be easily rectified with some sanding paper and a respray tomorrow.

First attempt...failed! lol

But, the rest of the keyboard looks amazing. Btw, I have a tin of red metallic spray paint for automobiles and also a clear lacquer, however I didn't use the lacquer as the finish produced was almost the same to the gun-metal case I have, only red. Also, I made a make-shift paint den using a clothes airer and a sheet so no dust could fall, with a fan underneath for ventilation, I'll post picks tomorrow to show you what I mean. The best thing I can say though is take your time and do short but quick sprays evenly across the object, let it dry then repeat with more short but quick strokes in opposite direction. This gave me an incredible finish.

The paint I used is Holts Auto Spray Paint Metallic Red HDREM07 if you can get that stuff but in a color you like, then I would recommend it.

I will post pics of my keyboard once I respray and am happy with it totally!


----------



## GoodInk

Looking forward to it


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What do you think of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119263
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119266
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119264


I want the first one (Midnight Black), just not crazy about red LED fans. I'd want to replace them with blue LED fans.


----------



## SirRobinII

I'm 17, going to school and don't have a lot money for modding :/ I will keep the failed painting till i replace the screen. Maybe I will buy uv cathodes, uv blue water and clear tubing.

edit basket: https://www.aquatuning.nl/shopping_cart.php/bkey/58cbabc93928e10c2c0d3e8a4d5cfd1a how should i connect the reservoir ? The eisberg as an internal reservoir in the block and I don't know how the water flows.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> I'm 17, going to school and don't have a lot money for modding :/ I will keep the failed painting till i replace the screen. Maybe I will buy uv cathodes, uv blue water and clear tubing.


Yeah modding can be expensive. I have to commend you for trying your hand at painting since I wasn't so brave when I modded my 600T for water cooling. Just keep at it long enough and you'll be up there with the best of them. I have no fear cutting into things or drilling, but I took my case to a garage to have it painted and the guy messed up the chassis really bad. There's paint drips everywhere and uneven coats. Fortunately it was just the chassis and the bezels managed to cover everything up and I also got my money back. Next summer I'm going to mod my Scout to fit a 360 rad in the front or a 280 as I think it can work but I haven't gone over the case extensively yet to be sure. I love cases that make you have to have a good think about how to make the impossible work.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> I'm 17, going to school and don't have a lot money for modding :/ I will keep the failed painting till i replace the screen. Maybe I will buy uv cathodes, uv blue water and clear tubing.


its kinda too bad how many people think this... modding can be as cheap or as expensive as you want it to be after an initial investment of like 200 bucks (if you buy higher end tooling) you can do nearly EVERYTHING you want to (in terms of cutting and things like that) for the rest of your life for next to no money. In the Reactor project I scrounged more materials to work with from scrap bins at where I worked than I would have guessed I could. (I got lucky and we were working with allot of acrylic at that time). Out side of actual components I honestly only spent a couple hundred dollars TOTAL on the ENTIRE Reactor Project....

i guess what I'm trying to say is that at its core modding is one of the best forms of DIY and recycling I can think of. taking old stuff and making it it to be what you want. need to make a bracket for something? have an old case thats not being used (or a friend with one??) grab the side off of it and cut some stuff out to make what you need. then a couple bucks for a can of spray paint and a big box (if you dont have a yard) and you can paint to match.

the hardest and IMO the most expensive part of Modding as a whole (in any environment from computers to airplanes) is actually the time and effort to learn the skills you think you need and the patience to not rush the project....

i know in my area alot of the thrift stores (second hand stores) have some tools and things that are great for a noobie modder to learn his new skills with for short money


----------



## DireLeon2010

Two words. Wal Mart


----------



## unimatrixzero

if you are painting remember 2 coats of Etching primer... Then use Semi Gloss Paint.. Never use gloss.. if you are going for the military theme then use Matte Paint.. KRYLON is one of the best but I also go to the Auto parts place for most of my paint.. Buy you some spray on Paint Remover to take the Gloss off then try again.. 20 minutes between Coats no rushing.. Then 24 hours before the finish coat.. for it to bond and look right. But use Semi gloss.


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Two words. Wal Mart


We don't have that in Belgium and everything is expensive here :C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: quote
> 
> 
> 
> its kinda too bad how many people think this... modding can be as cheap or as expensive as you want it to be after an initial investment of like 200 bucks (if you buy higher end tooling) you can do nearly EVERYTHING you want to (in terms of cutting and things like that) for the rest of your life for next to no money. In the Reactor project I scrounged more materials to work with from scrap bins at where I worked than I would have guessed I could. (I got lucky and we were working with allot of acrylic at that time). Out side of actual components I honestly only spent a couple hundred dollars TOTAL on the ENTIRE Reactor Project....
> 
> i guess what I'm trying to say is that at its core modding is one of the best forms of DIY and recycling I can think of. taking old stuff and making it it to be what you want. need to make a bracket for something? have an old case thats not being used (or a friend with one??) grab the side off of it and cut some stuff out to make what you need. then a couple bucks for a can of spray paint and a big box (if you dont have a yard) and you can paint to match.
> 
> the hardest and IMO the most expensive part of Modding as a whole (in any environment from computers to airplanes) is actually the time and effort to learn the skills you think you need and the patience to not rush the project....
> 
> i know in my area alot of the thrift stores (second hand stores) have some tools and things that are great for a noobie modder to learn his new skills with for short money


Also had the idea to put 360 monsta in the front, but it would cost a lot time and money :/ Getting the 5.25 and 3.5 cages out. The rad mount holes of the Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm fits the mount holes of the 2 front case fans, 8/12 mount holes of the Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 360 would also fit in there. You also need to find a way to place your ssds and hdds and a new front grill. With push pull the gpu max lenght is around 280mm


----------



## Striker36

All I can say about making things fit in a scout is in the reactor project thread haha. Their is carry little in mine that's wasn't cut apart at least a little.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> edit basket: https://www.aquatuning.nl/shopping_cart.php/bkey/58cbabc93928e10c2c0d3e8a4d5cfd1a how should i connect the reservoir ? The eisberg as an internal reservoir in the block and I don't know how the water flows.


I'm not understanding the question. It's all one part (block, pump, res), I would fill it outside the case first then mount everything like a AIO cooler, like you would with a H100. I bet that thing is going to be a pain to bleed air out of.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Two words. Wal Mart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have that in Belgium and everything is expensive here :C
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: quote
> 
> 
> 
> its kinda too bad how many people think this... modding can be as cheap or as expensive as you want it to be after an initial investment of like 200 bucks (if you buy higher end tooling) you can do nearly EVERYTHING you want to (in terms of cutting and things like that) for the rest of your life for next to no money. In the Reactor project I scrounged more materials to work with from scrap bins at where I worked than I would have guessed I could. (I got lucky and we were working with allot of acrylic at that time). Out side of actual components I honestly only spent a couple hundred dollars TOTAL on the ENTIRE Reactor Project....
> 
> i guess what I'm trying to say is that at its core modding is one of the best forms of DIY and recycling I can think of. taking old stuff and making it it to be what you want. need to make a bracket for something? have an old case thats not being used (or a friend with one??) grab the side off of it and cut some stuff out to make what you need. then a couple bucks for a can of spray paint and a big box (if you dont have a yard) and you can paint to match.
> 
> the hardest and IMO the most expensive part of Modding as a whole (in any environment from computers to airplanes) is actually the time and effort to learn the skills you think you need and the patience to not rush the project....
> 
> i know in my area alot of the thrift stores (second hand stores) have some tools and things that are great for a noobie modder to learn his new skills with for short money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also had the idea to put 360 monsta in the front, but it would cost a lot time and money :/ Getting the 5.25 and 3.5 cages out. The rad mount holes of the Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm fits the mount holes of the 2 front case fans, 8/12 mount holes of the Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 360 would also fit in there. You also need to find a way to place your ssds and hdds and a new front grill. With push pull the gpu max lenght is around 280mm
Click to expand...

Belgium....right, sorry







I need to look at peoples locations, when provided







You're probably better off for not having them there. Wal Mart is pretty hard on local businesses. I still shop there because, well....is there a empty pockets smilie?


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Belgium....right, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to look at peoples locations, when provided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably better off for not having them there. Wal Mart is pretty hard on local businesses. I still shop there because, well....is there a empty pockets smilie?


My window mod was based on a 5$ dollar window mod and mine costed 20 EUR = 27 USD


----------



## Wabbit16

One day I saw a video or something of a guy with a Cooler Master Storm Scout I that had made a custom 5.25" drive bay tool tray by using the stock mesh and outer cover from the front of the case - does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## bioshockeruk

I think I probally know the answer, but I'll ask anyway, does the scout 1 side panel fit the scout ii?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> One day I saw a video or something of a guy with a Cooler Master Storm Scout I that had made a custom 5.25" drive bay tool tray by using the stock mesh and outer cover from the front of the case - does anyone know anything about this?


I don't remember seeing this one, but you can buy a front panel off the CM Store page to make one. Now where you can get one in South Africa I have no idea.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-scout-front-panel-oem/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bioshockeruk*
> 
> I think I probally know the answer, but I'll ask anyway, does the scout 1 side panel fit the scout ii?


Nope


----------



## Wabbit16

Oh well, I tried









I did find this video though which I think was pretty neat


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> One day I saw a video or something of a guy with a Cooler Master Storm Scout I that had made a custom 5.25" drive bay tool tray by using the stock mesh and outer cover from the front of the case - does anyone know anything about this?


Can you give a link ?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Oh well, I tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find this video though which I think was pretty neat


Looks to me like he just cut most of the edges off the much and stuck it to the tray with some double sided tape. The hardest part would be setting the drive that fraction of an inch back in the cage


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> Can you give a link ?


I wish I could - it was a video on Youtube but there are so many about the Scout. I have tried searching for it...but no luck yet


----------



## Wabbit16

I think there might be some more red in my future









http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R9-280X-GAMING-3G.html#overview










They are priced aggressively here in SA, only about $100 more than I paid for my 570 three years ago!

EDIT: That is, if it will fit in the Scout 1...it is 10.6 in long :/


----------



## Branish

It will fit in the Scout 1 without modding. My MSI 6950 Twin Frozr III fits and it.s 10.75" long.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> I think there might be some more red in my future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R9-280X-GAMING-3G.html#overview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are priced aggressively here in SA, only about $100 more than I paid for my 570 three years ago!
> 
> EDIT: That is, if it will fit in the Scout 1...it is 10.6 in long :/


Check page one, there is a pic with a messuring tape. I'm at work and its blocked, but I know it's more than 10.5".


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Check page one, there is a pic with a messuring tape. I'm at work and its blocked, but I know it's more than 10.5".


I almost asked why in the world you are still at work at this time of night, then I realised the time zone difference









The guide says 10.5", and the card measures out to be 269mm or 10.6" in total, which is why I was not sure. Luckily with my motherboard it will recess into the lower 5.25" drive bays anyways so I should be fine


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Check page one, there is a pic with a messuring tape. I'm at work and its blocked, but I know it's more than 10.5".
> 
> 
> 
> I almost asked why in the world you are still at work at this time of night, then I realised the time zone difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guide says 10.5", and the card measures out to be 269mm or 10.6" in total, which is why I was not sure. Luckily with my motherboard it will recess into the lower 5.25" drive bays anyways so I should be fine
Click to expand...

Here you go


----------



## Wabbit16

Thanks GoodInk

I wonder if the Asus DirectCU 280X would fit? It is slightly longer than the MSI one @ 11.25", but as my motherboard is quite small, a dual slot design card I think (I hope...) will protrude into my lower optical bay(s)

I know the Asus DC GTX570 needed modding to fit, but that was also a triple slot GPU IIRC so maybe I am in luck!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Thanks GoodInk
> 
> I wonder if the Asus DirectCU 280X would fit? It is slightly longer than the MSI one @ 11.25", but as my motherboard is quite small, a dual slot design card I think (I hope...) will protrude into my lower optical bay(s)
> 
> I know the Asus DC GTX570 needed modding to fit, but that was also a triple slot GPU IIRC so maybe I am in luck!


Worst comes to worst its only like 8 rivets holding that HDD cage in place and there are plenty of other HDD mounting solutions available


----------



## fuXdFace

So next week I will take CM hyper 412S (old). So I lightly paint it in matte black. My idea came from the 612S and PWM.
How do you think the idea is original (gray) or black paint to the surface layer only, not the entire radiator.
System spec:
Case: Scout 2 grey | mobo: ASrock z77 pro4 (black mobo)| gpu: gigabyte gtx 660ti| ram kits: corsair white low profile| 5x blue led fans!

How would it look better?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuXdFace*
> 
> So next week I will take CM hyper 412S (old). So I lightly paint it in matte black. My idea came from the 612S and PWM.
> How do you think the idea is original (gray) or black paint to the surface layer only, not the entire radiator.
> System spec:
> Case: Scout 2 grey | mobo: ASrock z77 pro4 (black mobo)| gpu: gigabyte gtx 660ti| ram kits: corsair white low profile| 5x blue led fans!
> 
> How would it look better?


Hard to say with out seeing your system, but with the white ram, I think white might be a good choice. Of the two color you gave I think both would be good.


----------



## fuXdFace

Image 1 & 2

If paint the entire radiator with side, will raise it temperatures ? SRY for Bad Speak








it will finish upload photos


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuXdFace*
> 
> Image 1 & 2
> 
> If paint the entire radiator with side, will raise it temperatures ? SRY for Bad Speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will finish upload photos


I vote for gray. Don't worry about the English, I don't speak a second language. Where are you from?

About temps, if you cover the entire radiator it can raise them. If you use automotive radiator paint it will minimize it.


----------



## fuXdFace

I'm from Bulgaria, will use the matte black because that I have. Well I do not want to cause problems, so I'll just paint the only top I think it will look better. Perhaps today I will then will upload photos.


----------



## SirRobinII

Was out of zip ties for cable management and i used duct tape instead XD


----------



## fuXdFace

So we did the work: TEST (temp with stock cooler same test 80-82*)
Preparation 1 2
Final:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> Was out of zip ties for cable management and i used duct tape instead XD


I don't know if I should laugh or cry. I'll laugh, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuXdFace*
> 
> So we did the work: TEST (temp with stock cooler same test 80-82*)
> Preparation 1 2
> Final:


Looks great and you dusted


----------



## fuXdFace

TnX. I will change red leds with blue of rear fan. (cheaper will come)







and add one CM JetFlo white led for cpu cooler.
Will also paint the PSU cables in black! and upload new image with completed buil.


----------



## fuXdFace

final: 1 2

System spec: I5 3570k 4.4ghz 1.216v / 412S / ASrock z77 pro4 / Vengeance 2x4gb LP overclocked 2133mhz 1.5v / SeaSonic 620w bronze / WD 1TB black / Gigabyte gtx 660Ti OC / Fans: 1x Aerocool shark 140mm blue (front) / 4x Thermaltake thunderblade 120mm blue (top & side panel) / 1x CM JetFlo white on 412s / 1x CM 120mm "cooler stock fan" (rear) in Fractal Design adjust 108 controller


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Question about the advance II model...

with tools...it is easy to remove the entire upper drive cage ??


----------



## 808Murasame

Aloha,

I've been lurking as a guest on this site for some time and thanks to your page I bought the CM Storm Scout two years ago. I am pretty new to building computers but I checked out all the info many of you posted on cable management and tried my first build with that case. It came out pretty well and I have used it for some time.
Recently I returned because I switched my case out to the CM Scout 2 Advanced. I put a lot more work into making this rig look nice and decided to go with a theme this time. I got the white case, moved the stock white LEDs to the side panel and installed CM on/off red led fans on the top and the front. I took out the upper cage bar and strapped it to the back for better airflow and I'm working on putting in a led light strip later. Here is what I have got going so far.

I removed the CM Storm logo, stuck it on the top of the case and glued on a Galactic Empire symbol.

I have a CM Jetflo white led mounted on the Sedion 120 Radiator inside

Just added some stickers to add to the theme.

Anyway I'm having some trouble with my on/off led fans. I mistakenly purchased these fans to add to my original Scout in hopes of attaching them to the already existing on off switch.
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/120mm-red-led-fan-on-off-connector-for-scout/
I never ended up using them and upon purchasing the the Scout 2 decided I would try to add them in connected to of off switches. I scoured the internet trying to find a way to get them to work. I was able to purchase these on/off controllers thinking that they might work with my fans. http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/case-fan/led-on-off-fan-120mm-with-control-panel.html
I found on delivery that both the fan LED control connector and the on/off control connector were female 2 pin connectors. I asked a few friends that build what to do besides get custom male to make 2 pin connectors made. They said splice the wires. So I tried that tonight with a single fan and a single control wire. Alas no luck. I will post pictures of the fans and connectors next week. If you have any thoughts please let me know. I'd really like to make this work. Thanks!


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Question about the advance II model...
> 
> with tools...it is easy to remove the entire upper drive cage ??


Yes, 2 screws i think.


----------



## TheImpZA

Hey guys, any advice/guides on how to remove the HDD cage for the Storm Scout 1. I'm wanting to fit an AMD R9-280X in there. More specifically, this one.

I don't want to lose the entire cage though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImpZA*
> 
> Hey guys, any advice/guides on how to remove the HDD cage for the Storm Scout 1. I'm wanting to fit an AMD R9-280X in there. More specifically,http://products.xfxforce.com/en-us/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Radeon%E2%84%A2_R9_280X/R9-280X-TDFD] this one[/URL].I don't want to lose the entire cage though. Any suggestions?


As far as I know you would just need to drill out the rivets holding the cage in. It has been done before and I might need to so as well when my 280x (MSI TF edition) arrives...I'm hoping not though as I have no idea where I'm going to put my drives!


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *808Murasame*
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> I've been lurking as a guest on this site for some time and thanks to your page I bought the CM Storm Scout two years ago. I am pretty new to building computers but I checked out all the info many of you posted on cable management and tried my first build with that case. It came out pretty well and I have used it for some time.
> Recently I returned because I switched my case out to the CM Scout 2 Advanced. I put a lot more work into making this rig look nice and decided to go with a theme this time. I got the white case, moved the stock white LEDs to the side panel and installed CM on/off red led fans on the top and the front. I took out the upper cage bar and strapped it to the back for better airflow and I'm working on putting in a led light strip later. Here is what I have got going so far.
> 
> I removed the CM Storm logo, stuck it on the top of the case and glued on a Galactic Empire symbol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a CM Jetflo white led mounted on the Sedion 120 Radiator inside
> 
> Just added some stickers to add to the theme.
> 
> Anyway I'm having some trouble with my on/off led fans. I mistakenly purchased these fans to add to my original Scout in hopes of attaching them to the already existing on off switch.
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/120mm-red-led-fan-on-off-connector-for-scout/
> I never ended up using them and upon purchasing the the Scout 2 decided I would try to add them in connected to of off switches. I scoured the internet trying to find a way to get them to work. I was able to purchase these on/off controllers thinking that they might work with my fans. http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/case-fan/led-on-off-fan-120mm-with-control-panel.html
> I found on delivery that both the fan LED control connector and the on/off control connector were female 2 pin connectors. I asked a few friends that build what to do besides get custom male to make 2 pin connectors made. They said splice the wires. So I tried that tonight with a single fan and a single control wire. Alas no luck. I will post pictures of the fans and connectors next week. If you have any thoughts please let me know. I'd really like to make this work. Thanks!


Nice logo, but I don't like the original sidepanel.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I have been researching it.. The price and the what you get for it is great.. its like having a 120 X 240 for the size of a 120 Rear Exhaust fan.. I am getting one.


----------



## Fatman811

It looks like it would be pretty cool. I have reservations about the lack of a fan shroud and having enough air movement through the rad.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImpZA*
> 
> Hey guys, any advice/guides on how to remove the HDD cage for the Storm Scout 1. I'm wanting to fit an AMD R9-280X in there. More specifically, this one.
> 
> I don't want to lose the entire cage though. Any suggestions?


You can check out my build log in my sig to see how I did mine. Also others have cut the cage down and remounted it. In a nut shell

1. Remove rivets

2. Cut cage but leave enough to bend the ends over

3. Bend ends over

4. Make new holes

5. Paint if needed

6. Secure it with rivet/screws/ ect..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> I have been researching it.. The price and the what you get for it is great.. its like having a 120 X 240 for the size of a 120 Rear Exhaust fan.. I am getting one.


We taked a couple weeks ago about that cooler, I'm thinking it will be a bust, but I'm hoping it rewrites the books on rad designs. Also the fan looks really week for a rad, but this rad has a very low FPI rate at the outer edge where most fans move the most air some it might work. I can wait to see some reviews on it.


----------



## DireLeon2010

wow


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> wow


Holy Crap! What garbage dump did you pull that beast out of?


----------



## SirRobinII

My cpu is clocked on 4.5 ghz 1.24V. How much volt should i try to add (totally no idea) for going to 4.6ghz ?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Crap! What garbage dump did you pull that beast out of?
Click to expand...

Lols. I wish. Looks like that would have parts for tinkering with my P4









Just a pic from Cooler Masters Facebook page I thought I'd share


----------



## TheImpZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can check out my build log in my sig to see how I did mine. Also others have cut the cage down and remounted it. In a nut shell
> 
> 1. Remove rivets
> 2. Cut cage but leave enough to bend the ends over
> 3. Bend ends over
> 4. Make new holes
> 5. Paint if needed
> 6. Secure it with rivet/screws/ ect..


Thanks for the help







. I got it done. I also decided to clean it while I was busy, how the **** do you put the 'screws' that hold the PSU filter mesh back in. I've tried everything, but they just don't go back in. I thought about connecting it to the outside of the case, but that won't really work either, unless I cut it and get some Velcro or something.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImpZA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You can check out my build log in my sig to see how I did mine. Also others have cut the cage down and remounted it. In a nut shell
> 
> 1. Remove rivets
> 2. Cut cage but leave enough to bend the ends over
> 3. Bend ends over
> 4. Make new holes
> 5. Paint if needed
> 6. Secure it with rivet/screws/ ect..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I got it done. I also decided to clean it while I was busy, how the **** do you put the 'screws' that hold the PSU filter mesh back in. I've tried everything, but they just don't go back in. I thought about connecting it to the outside of the case, but that won't really work either, unless I cut it and get some Velcro or something.
Click to expand...

I'm not at home so I can't look, but I think they are just plastic push tabs, or are they like the plasic rivets that hold the window on?


----------



## TheImpZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not at home so I can't look, but I think they are just plastic push tabs, or are they like the plasic rivets that hold the window on?


Aye, that's them. Those very small black plastic ones. Mine seem to be broken, they've split down the middle.

http://i.imgur.com/P1zZauZ.jpg

Unless I'm missing something. I don't think it's possible for a human to get these back into the PSU filter holes. Maybe if you're a terminator...


----------



## SirRobinII

Last time I had to push hard to get my side panel on with the new window and now I can't get my side panel off -.-


----------



## 808Murasame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> Nice logo, but I don't like the original sidepanel.


Thanks! The side panel LED's are way too bright actually so they are off most of the time. The red LEDs I stuck in front are as well. In fact the light bleeds through the plastic front panel. I'm gonna try Jetflo's in the front instead but I read that they are kind of loud.


----------



## Branish

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> 
> wow






Man, I wonder what's living in there?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImpZA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm not at home so I can't look, but I think they are just plastic push tabs, or are they like the plasic rivets that hold the window on?
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, that's them. Those very small black plastic ones. Mine seem to be broken, they've split down the middle.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/P1zZauZ.jpg
> 
> Unless I'm missing something. I don't think it's possible for a human to get these back into the PSU filter holes. Maybe if you're a terminator...
Click to expand...

If they are like what holds the window on then push the center part out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/525009/official-the-coolermaster-storm-scout-scout-ii-club/240#post_6664852


----------



## bsamsel

hi, i was wondering if anyone would be willing to trade, sell, or make me a clear glass cover for my cm storm scout? i'd pay obviously!

thanks,
bobby


----------



## Zhenya




----------



## Caiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhenya*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats a beautiful Scout 2. Good choice of colors!


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhenya*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice, can we see the internals







?


----------



## fuXdFace

([email protected]~`")







This is great, good job Zhenya. What are these top fans?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Why'd they stop making the Scout? They could have just sold it at the same price point as the Enforcer


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Why'd they stop making the Scout? They could have just sold it at the same price point as the Enforcer


What?!? They stopped making the Scout?


----------



## Zhenya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> Looks nice, can we see the internals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


----------



## Fatman811

I don't feel so bad about my wire management now lol. Looks good!


----------



## bsamsel

random question, my psu uses those 6+2 pcie power cables, but my video card only requires 6 pins, if i just snipped the other 2 wires so that i don't have the connectors just dangling there, would that affect anything?

thank you


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsamsel*
> 
> random question, my psu uses those 6+2 pcie power cables, but my video card only requires 6 pins, if i just snipped the other 2 wires so that i don't have the connectors just dangling there, would that affect anything?
> 
> thank you


If the cables don't touch any of the internal components








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhenya*


good that you cant see the cable managment through the window







specs ?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Why'd they stop making the Scout? They could have just sold it at the same price point as the Enforcer


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Why'd they stop making the Scout? They could have just sold it at the same price point as the Enforcer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?!? They stopped making the Scout?
Click to expand...

It had to happen sometime. Really the Scout V1 is very dated now. By today's standards the cable management is a nightmare, and the lack of USB 3.0 isn't helping. I love the looks of it and how mod friendly it is.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Why'd they stop making the Scout? They could have just sold it at the same price point as the Enforcer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Why'd they stop making the Scout? They could have just sold it at the same price point as the Enforcer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?!? They stopped making the Scout?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had to happen sometime. Really the Scout V1 is very dated now. By today's standards the cable management is a nightmare, and the lack of USB 3.0 isn't helping. I love the looks of it and how mod friendly it is.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but....look at the other cases they still make.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Got myself this today








>>> CLICKY

pics coming


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Two pics, one with the lights off using the flash, and the other with the lights on at a different angle, looks nice


----------



## DireLeon2010




----------



## matt270avian

My build.

Phenom II 1090T
11GB RAM
7870 Hawk
Crosshair IV Formula
120GB Agility 4
3TB Seagate (Added After Picture)
3x500GB Seagate
Cougar 1000W Sleeved With Paracord
H100
7xRosewill 120MM Red LED

3x19" For Eyefinity
50" For Media
4.1 Surround


----------



## Branish

Hey guys check this build out:


----------



## Wabbit16

Hey guys

I need some advice here - this is a pic of my PC a while ago, but I want to know if I can install a longer GPU in it without running into difficulties? I know the official length for a GPU is 10.5", but that is if it sits lower in line with the hard drive bays. My question is this: can I install a longer GPU that will protrude into the lowest optical drive bay? I don't think it will be an issue but I just want to make sure


----------



## DireLeon2010

STILL haven't built my new rig yet. Yeah. Really needed that stuff RIGHT AWAY didn't I


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt270avian*
> 
> My build.
> 
> Phenom II 1090T
> 11GB RAM
> 7870 Hawk
> Crosshair IV Formula
> 120GB Agility 4
> 3TB Seagate (Added After Picture)
> 3x500GB Seagate
> Cougar 1000W Sleeved With Paracord
> H100
> 7xRosewill 120MM Red LED
> 
> 3x19" For Eyefinity
> 50" For Media
> 4.1 Surround


Nice setup and welcome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I need some advice here - this is a pic of my PC a while ago, but I want to know if I can install a longer GPU in it without running into difficulties? I know the official length for a GPU is 10.5", but that is if it sits lower in line with the hard drive bays. My question is this: can I install a longer GPU that will protrude into the lowest optical drive bay? I don't think it will be an issue but I just want to make sure


Well it's more like 10 6/8th. As for the card fitting in the ODD bays, I have seen a few get away with it, but I can't say for sure. What card are you looking at?


----------



## Wabbit16

@GoodInk

I am looking at getting either the Asus DirectCU 280X, but I am looking more towards the XFX 290X as the days go by. Currently only the reference cooler models are out, and they all have a total length of 278mm, or 10.9" (let's call it 11")


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> @GoodInk
> 
> I am looking at getting either the Asus DirectCU 280X, but I am looking more towards the XFX 290X as the days go by. Currently only the reference cooler models are out, and they all have a total length of 278mm, or 10.9" (let's call it 11")


I know this is directed at Goodink but the 290X will not fit in the Scout 1 without taking out or modifying the drive cage as it's way too long. The other thing is I would wait for an after market cooler for the 290X because the case won't be good enough to cool that beast as the reference cooler isn't good enough to cool it especially in something like the Scout. I know some will disagree but that's my experience with this case and I've had mine for over 3 years now.


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I know this is directed at Goodink but the 290X will not fit in the Scout 1 without taking out or modifying the drive cage as it's way too long. The other thing is I would wait for an after market cooler for the 290X because the case won't be good enough to cool that beast as the reference cooler isn't good enough to cool it especially in something like the Scout. I know some will disagree but that's my experience with this case and I've had mine for over 3 years now.


Surely with the ref cooler being a blower type it will make less of a difference than a normal axial fan type cooler? Also with my build, my GPU is in line with the lower optical bay...so I might just be in luck









I am going to wait until next month/year for the AIB 290's to hit the shelves - I am not a fan of the blower-type fans at all


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Surely with the ref cooler being a blower type it will make less of a difference than a normal axial fan type cooler? Also with my build, my GPU is in line with the lower optical bay...so I might just be in luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to wait until next month/year for the AIB 290's to hit the shelves - I am not a fan of the blower-type fans at all


That is true that it is a blower so you won't have to worry about it heating up the case. I forgot about that. I'd probably go for the 290 instead of the X version since it seems to be amazing value and perform almost as well as its bigger brother for quite a bit less. Also, the performance will be even better once some third party coolers are released, so your plan of waiting is definitely recommended since the performance scales well with every degree you shave off. If I didn't have my 680 SLI setup I would totally be looking at some 290's to put under water. If you want to see if it the card would fit I would suggest making a cardboard mock up of the card to see if it has the proper clearance.


----------



## Wabbit16

The cardboard mock up is a good idea







I'm just concerned about it fitting in right with all the flanges and so forth of the case...as in, I am 99% sure it will fit but that last 1% is what's worrying me









And yup I think I'm going to wait it out rather...no point in me rushing it and ending up with a card I am unhappy with


----------



## GoodInk

I have to agree with Branish on the fitment. If I remember correctly the only coolers that have fit in to the 5.25" bays have been the non blower style ones. As for long GPU's in a Scout V1, the blowers work great but block almost all airflow to the top half of the case. If you put a fan in the 5.25" bays you will over come this making the Scout one of the coolest running cases around.


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I have to agree with Branish on the fitment. If I remember correctly the only coolers that have fit in to the 5.25" bays have been the non blower style ones. As for long GPU's in a Scout V1, the blowers work great but block almost all airflow to the top half of the case. If you put a fan in the 5.25" bays you will over come this making the Scout one of the coolest running cases around.


Ha I actually have a 140mm fan right up top in my top three ODD bays







works a charm and gives the case good breathing abilities.

The only thing that struggles a bit is my 570 as it is a hot card, hence me wanting to replace it


----------



## SirRobinII

I want a scout 2 bigger window side panel from cm storm themselves =without the fangrill. Mine doesn't look professional.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> I want a scout 2 bigger window side panel from cm storm themselves =without the fangrill. Mine doesn't look professional.


Yeah I wish the Scout II didn't have those lower fan mounts as it really should have been all window. Recently I've really gotten the bug for a Scout II despite not having anything to put in it. And then Bill Owen posts a video of MNPC tech and Mod Zoo doing a ridiculously awesome mod to it which hasn't helped me resist the urge to buy one. Hell, I think I'm going to pick one up today. My plan is to mod it for a front 360 radiator and to cut the fan grills out and make it all window. It should make for a fun project.


----------



## Caiden

I have cut the fan grills and made a bigger side panel window. Its very easy to do it on your own. Maybe i can post tomorrow some photos to see the final result


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caiden*
> 
> I have cut the fan grills and made i bigger side panel window. Its very easy to do it on your own. Maybe i can post tomorrow some photos to see the final result


Cool I'd like to see it.


----------



## SirRobinII

My window mod doesnt look that nice :/


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> My window mod doesnt look that nice :/


Don't sweat it. The fact that you even did it deserves some commendation since many are afraid to attempt such a thing. I took a $180 case and cut it up without really any knowledge of what I was doing and managed to pull it off but I got lucky. Fortunately you can always replace the side panel and try again if you're really unhappy with it. With my 600T, because it was the chassis I cut up, I would have had to replace the entire thing had it not turned out right. Making mistakes is good because it's the only way to learn.


----------



## Caiden

Hello everyone. That's my side window mod at Scout 2

 

It is very easy to make it on your own. The following are the steps i took to fix it.
1. First cut along the fan grills using a dremel.
2. Then i create the line drawing at autocad
3. Using the above drawing i cut the plexiglass using a laser machine.
4. Final i put a U-channel rubber at the perimeter of the cut and fix the plexiglass using an acrylic double-sided tape

Hope you like it!!


----------



## Wabbit16

I put my friends' Windforce 7970 GE in my PC and it fits in nicely - it just just overlaps into the lower ODD bay area but it clears it luckily with my motherboard being so small









So that's one more card that fits









@Caiden, that looks fierce! Well done


----------



## Branish

Looks great Caiden. That's the way the side panel should have been designed. I wish manufacturers would stop with the side fan mounts on windowed side panels.


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Looks great Caiden. That's the way the side panel should have been designed. I wish manufacturers would stop with the side fan mounts on windowed side panels.


CM is not the only one with side fan mounts :/ Dont they see people doesn't like it ?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> CM is not the only one with side fan mounts :/ Dont they see people doesn't like it ?


I know that's why I said manufacturers and not specific companies.


----------



## khelz16

just wanna share my CM Storm Scout 2 Modded


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khelz16*
> 
> just wanna share my CM Storm Scout 2 Modded


nice paintjob !


----------



## khelz16

thank you..

heres the front view

i added a smoke black acrylic on the side panel so no one can see the internal until it opens

i removed the 5.25 bay on front to give way to the corsair fans..

i also painted the fans to white and put the red circular thing on them so it can matches the theme of my modded storm scout 2


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khelz16*
> 
> thank you..
> 
> heres the front view
> 
> i added a smoke black acrylic on the side panel so no one can see the internal until it opens
> 
> i removed the 5.25 bay on front to give way to the corsair fans..
> 
> i also painted the fans to white and put the red circular thing on them so it can matches the theme of my modded storm scout 2


that's beautifully done


----------



## ebeeze

Hello all,

I had noooo idea there was a club for our sweeeet cases, it's funny I honestly have barely seen anyone from where I usually post with this case and thought I was one of the few. Anyways, here are a couple of pics of mine, I absolutely fell in love with it once I saw it on newegg, beautiful case with smart functionality as well (handle). Here are a couple of my pics (sorry about the low quality, only had my Note2):

Core Build:
*965 BE @ 4.05GHz; G. Skill 2133 CL10 (@ 1866 CL8 because of MoBo); MSI 7870 GHz (@ 1200Core/1450Mem.); Asus M5A78L-M LX Plus*









The CM Storm series has proven to be a great line from CM imo, I have their CM Storm Trigger Mechanical keyboard (which is my first) and absolutely love it as well.

Thanks for lookin!


----------



## Rockr69

_"...the general peeks in after a lengthy furlough. He sees that operations are smooth with innovative ideas and helping hands in good numbers. He smiles and with one last look around gives a salute to Goodink and all the troops. With a snap of the wrist and a click of the heels, he turns and marches back into the unknown until his next surprise visit..."_


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheImpZA*
> 
> Hey guys, any advice/guides on how to remove the HDD cage for the Storm Scout 1. I'm wanting to fit an AMD R9-280X in there. More specifically, this one.
> 
> I don't want to lose the entire cage though. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> You can check out my build log in my sig to see how I did mine. Also others have cut the cage down and remounted it. In a nut shell
> 
> 1. Remove rivets
> 2. Cut cage but leave enough to bend the ends over
> 3. Bend ends over
> 4. Make new holes
> 5. Paint if needed
> 6. Secure it with rivet/screws/ ect..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been researching it.. The price and the what you get for it is great.. its like having a 120 X 240 for the size of a 120 Rear Exhaust fan.. I am getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We taked a couple weeks ago about that cooler, I'm thinking it will be a bust, but I'm hoping it rewrites the books on rad designs. Also the fan looks really week for a rad, but this rad has a very low FPI rate at the outer edge where most fans move the most air some it might work. I can wait to see some reviews on it.
Click to expand...

I will be testing one with a new build soon.. I will let you guys know how I like it. I am hoping that it will match the Corsair 100 or the CM Seidon 240 in my tests... Great Seeing Rockr69 and the old Crew still around.. Dad Says he misses you guys terribly. Semper Fi.. do or Die.. !!
.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caiden*
> 
> Hello everyone. That's my side window mod at Scout 2
> 
> 
> 
> It is very easy to make it on your own. The following are the steps i took to fix it.
> 1. First cut along the fan grills using a dremel.
> 2. Then i create the line drawing at autocad
> 3. Using the above drawing i cut the plexiglass using a laser machine.
> 4. Final i put a U-channel rubber at the perimeter of the cut and fix the plexiglass using an acrylic double-sided tape
> 
> Hope you like it!!


Looks great! Sounds like you have done a window mod or two in your days.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khelz16*
> 
> just wanna share my CM Storm Scout 2 Modded


First off welcome! Second, no SLI?







Is that a 360 in the front and what does the F stand for?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeze*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I had noooo idea there was a club for our sweeeet cases, it's funny I honestly have barely seen anyone from where I usually post with this case and thought I was one of the few. Anyways, here are a couple of pics of mine, I absolutely fell in love with it once I saw it on newegg, beautiful case with smart functionality as well (handle). Here are a couple of my pics (sorry about the low quality, only had my Note2):
> 
> Core Build:
> *965 BE @ 4.05GHz; G. Skill 2133 CL10 (@ 1866 CL8 because of MoBo); MSI 7870 GHz (@ 1200Core/1450Mem.); Asus M5A78L-M LX Plus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CM Storm series has proven to be a great line from CM imo, I have their CM Storm Trigger Mechanical keyboard (which is my first) and absolutely love it as well.
> 
> Thanks for lookin!


Welcome and nice build!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> "...the general peeks in after a lengthy furlough. He sees that operations are smooth with innovative ideas and helping hands in good numbers. He smiles and with one last look around gives a salute to Goodink and all the troops. With a snap of the wrist and a click of the heels, he turns and marches back into the unknown until his next surprise visit..."


Good see you stopping by, and thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheImpZA*
> 
> Hey guys, any advice/guides on how to remove the HDD cage for the Storm Scout 1. I'm wanting to fit an AMD R9-280X in there. More specifically, this one.
> 
> I don't want to lose the entire cage though. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> You can check out my build log in my sig to see how I did mine. Also others have cut the cage down and remounted it. In a nut shell
> 
> 1. Remove rivets
> 2. Cut cage but leave enough to bend the ends over
> 3. Bend ends over
> 4. Make new holes
> 5. Paint if needed
> 6. Secure it with rivet/screws/ ect..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> 
> 
> I have been researching it.. The price and the what you get for it is great.. its like having a 120 X 240 for the size of a 120 Rear Exhaust fan.. I am getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We taked a couple weeks ago about that cooler, I'm thinking it will be a bust, but I'm hoping it rewrites the books on rad designs. Also the fan looks really week for a rad, but this rad has a very low FPI rate at the outer edge where most fans move the most air some it might work. I can wait to see some reviews on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be testing one with a new build soon.. I will let you guys know how I like it. I am hoping that it will match the Corsair 100 or the CM Seidon 240 in my tests... Great Seeing Rockr69 and the old Crew still around.. Dad Says he misses you guys terribly. Semper Fi.. do or Die.. !!
> .
Click to expand...

Oorah! Let your Dad know he has not been forgotten. Please share your findings, I don't get out of this thread too often anymore these days. CMSSC/CMSTC Brotherhood!


----------



## Caiden

Thanks guys for your answers. I still have a lot of work to do. I will post new pics when I will upgrade my case


----------



## khelz16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks great! Sounds like you have done a window mod or two in your days.
> 
> First off welcome! Second, no SLI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a 360 in the front and what does the F stand for?
> 
> Welcome and nice build!
> 
> Good see you stopping by, and thanks.
> 
> _Oorah_! Let your Dad know he has not been forgotten. Please share your findings, I don't get out of this thread too often anymore these days. CMSSC/CMSTC Brotherhood!


1. Hi yeah. it is supposed to be on SLI, but my 2nd card got broke for some reason
2. yup..EK 360 rads and a black ice 240 on top
3. F stands for "Fun" when i created this cm storm 2 mod, its just for fun.


----------



## Caiden

Hello guys again, I have a question for you. I have bought these fans http://www.blacknoise.com/en/products/it/17/Noiseblocker-NB_BlackSilentFan_120mm and i can't put them in the front of case. The Silicone Anti-vibration Mounts that come with don't fit the case holes at the front. Any tip how to put them?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caiden*
> 
> Hello guys again, I have a question for you. I have bought these fans http://www.blacknoise.com/en/products/it/17/Noiseblocker-NB_BlackSilentFan_120mm and i can't put them in the front of case. The Silicone Anti-vibration Mounts that come with don't fit the case holes at the front. Any tip how to put them?


Correct me if I am wrong, but I think the front fan is 140 or 200 mm...

Means you will have to a) mod b) return and purchase new ones (if I am right)


----------



## Caiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but I think the front fan is 140 or 200 mm...
> 
> Means you will have to a) mod b) return and purchase new ones (if I am right)


At the front is 2x 120mm fans or 1 140mm fan. Check it here http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/scout_2/


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caiden*
> 
> At the front is 2x 120mm fans or 1 140mm fan. Check it here http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/scout_2/


I had the same problem with my Noiseblocker PL-2's so I just mounted them with screws and didn't bother with the anti-vibration mounts. You won't get any vibration noise.


----------



## Caiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I had the same problem with my Noiseblocker PL-2's so I just mounted them with screws and didn't bother with the anti-vibration mounts. You won't get any vibration noise.


Do you have any link for which screws did you use? Thanks for your answer btw


----------



## DireLeon2010

Does light from the front fans bleed through the plastic of the white Scout II? Some guy in a review said it does.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Does light from the front fans bleed through the plastic of the white Scout II? Some guy in a review said it does.




Not sure if it does with the white lights, but my blue ones do.


----------



## Striker36

nothin a can of spray paint cant fix


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caiden*
> 
> Do you have any link for which screws did you use? Thanks for your answer btw


The screws I used were the M3 ones that came with my Alphacool radiator since I used them for both my rads but any standard fan mounting screw will work. Noiseblocker's mounting system is great but unfortunately doesn't work in a lot of scenarios.
Fortunately I have tons of fan screws lying around but here's a link to screws that will work: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_236&products_id=27657


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Does light from the front fans bleed through the plastic of the white Scout II? Some guy in a review said it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it does with the white lights, but my blue ones do.
Click to expand...

Does it look really bad?

Maybe it would look cool with more lights


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69*
> 
> _"...the general peeks in after a lengthy furlough. He sees that operations are smooth with innovative ideas and helping hands in good numbers. He smiles and with one last look around gives a salute to Goodink and all the troops. With a snap of the wrist and a click of the heels, he turns and marches back into the unknown until his next surprise visit..."_


nice to see you online


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Does it look really bad?
> 
> Maybe it would look cool with more lights


It's not too bad, in fact I hardly notice it anymore. I do plan on painting the inside of the front bezel eventually, probably after I finish cleaning up the rest of my case mods lol.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Hmmmmm....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856102050


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Hmmmmm....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856102050


Hmmm is correct.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Hmmmmm....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856102050
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm is correct.
Click to expand...

Well, you could put a emulator on it and play movies. Surf the web. It is Dual Core.


----------



## SilkyOtter

Hi. I'm not sure where to ask this so I'll risk the wrath of people who know better and.. proceed.
I just bought the Scout 2 [black] and it arrived today. I've been quite delirious about it and the idea of building my first computer. I've put together a list of parts and would be very grateful for a little guidance. I have to admit I'm driven as much by aesthetics as by performance so the Zalman CNPS12X is almost only for looks [lucky for me it has great reviews]. I'm not to sure about the compatibility of everything. I look forward to your advice good Sir's [and Ma'am's]. Please don't be too scathing. I am just a beginner.

My - maybe build.
CPU Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core $219.98
CPU Cooler Zalman CNPS12X Ball Bearing $69.99
Motherboard Asus SABERTOOTH Z87 ATX LGA1150 $234.99
Memory Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $204.99
Storage Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" SSD $132.67
Western Digital 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM $196.99
Video Card Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X 3GB $299.99
Sound Card Asus Xonar Essence STX $164.99
Case Cooler Master Storm Scout 2 (Black) ATX Mid Tower

$105.99
Power Supply PC Power & Cooling 850W ATX12V $99.99
Optical Drive Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $94.98

Total: $1825.55

[Oh and what fans would fit my build? Everything I tried was rejected as incompatible. Thanks, and sorry if this is in the wrong place].


----------



## Caiden

Hello and welcome to forum. That's a very nice list of hardware. Although i have to make some suggestions for better performance. For CPU Cooler i will choose Noctua NH-D14. It has good looking and the best performance for this price. Also about the memory, I don't khow if you need 16GB for photoshop etc but for gaming 8GB is also fine. Then check for a biggest cappacity of SSD like a Samsung 840 Series Evo 250GB. About the sound card the motherboard has one onboard so i don't think you wiil need an external. Finally for psu check Corsair TX series and also XFX

Hope I help you a bit to get the better rig at this price


----------



## bioshockeruk

I would agree with above post, looks nice build, however i would remove sound card and put the money to a 290 gfx card which you can then flash to a 290x!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caiden*
> 
> Hello and welcome to forum. That's a very nice list of hardware. Although i have to make some suggestions for better performance. For CPU Cooler i will choose Noctua NH-D14. It has good looking and the best performance for this price. Also about the memory, I don't khow if you need 16GB for photoshop etc but for gaming 8GB is also fine. Then check for a biggest cappacity of SSD like a Samsung 840 Series Evo 250GB. About the sound card the motherboard has one onboard so i don't think you wiil need an external. Finally for psu check Corsair TX series and also XFX
> 
> Hope I help you a bit to get the better rig at this price


Good advice but I just want to add the STX is actually an internal card unless you meant dedicated.


----------



## SilkyOtter

Thanks for the reply and the advise. I did a bit of a typo with the power supply, I meant - Power Supply - Corsair AX series 860W ATX12V / EPS12V $155.98. I agree I will up the SSD to 250. The sound card I don't REALLY need and as you said there's an onboard one _. Now to the pretty twinkly Zalman hmm, well if you think it's under powered? Less effective?? then my original choice was a Cooler Master V8 but will check out your recommendation too. Thanks again._


----------



## bioshockeruk

I have a cooler master 412s but in push pull config with 2x cm sickleflow fans, and i must say my temps are so incredible that i havnt even needed to look at water cooling.

my cpu is amd and runs naturally hotter than Intel, however in my case not so, my top temp in prime95 was 62c running at 4.5ghz oc. So not sure about the v8 but my cm 412s is amazing, but it is big, but fits in cm storm scout ii easily. As for zalman, i personally never owned there coolers but i found some of the other products to be of bad workmanship, this puts me off but the case may or not be with this cooler.

im sure someone here can comment further with a bit more knowledge on the zalman range and specifically the v8. Hopefully i have provided another option for you.


----------



## bioshockeruk

Oh and definitely get the ssd, i outgrew my 128gb in a matter of days, as ssds work best with at least 10% free space. So after 1 or 2 aaa titles, your os and updates and maybe a couple of core apps like photoshop for example, then that puts your drive quite close to the edge. 200gb plus is a must if your budget allows, and will improve your mp gaming experience no end as you can load in quicker also by having your most played games on it.


----------



## SilkyOtter

Thanks Bioshock. Much appreciated. I kinda just fell over the Thermalright Silver Arrow extreme and couldn't get up [so mesmerized was I] so I've officially added that to my list and adjusted the Ram to low profile to accommodate the bulk.


----------



## bioshockeruk

Its a good choice for a cooler, just double check the height clearance with your case, and take your time with installation and your good to go. As for ram, look for low profile with good heat spreaders as your ram will sit under the air flow as opposed to through it.

another note, will you be ocing or running dual gfx cards, if not lower the psu if you plan to sli or crossfire then keep to the one you chose. I have that psu and never had one prob with 2x 7990s.

Also if your using the cm storm scout ii my advice is to mount ssd and hd in bottom most slots and remove upper cage to improve the intake airflow.


----------



## SilkyOtter

I'm gonna be taking the world record for slowest build.. maybe a year. I'm trying to choose components with long life reputations and guarantee's. I found a guy with an almost identical build to mine, no clearance problems, also he's using Mushkin Redline Ram, apparently it suits my MB well [no idea].

As this build is going to be so slow I'm settling for one gfx card but will follow it up asap with a second one.
Great advice thanks [copied and pasted]


----------



## SilkyOtter

Oh and I LOVE my Scout 2.. it's a pity I had to repack it [dust paranoia], now it's sitting in it's box wondering what it did wrong, ah well.. I'm trying to think of time in terms of eons not minutes. It's not working [looks at watch]


----------



## Crackoder

Hi







, this is my first gaming rig, (just finished building it 3 days ago)
I'm loving this case


----------



## Fatman811

Looks good!


----------



## SirRobinII

1000watt looks alot for your build


----------



## Crackoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> 1000watt looks alot for your build


Haha yes xD, I know is too much, but well I have in mind doing some SLI and WC, and I just didn't want to worry about it


----------



## DireLeon2010

LOL! The most interesting man in the world commercial. *He once parallel parked a train.* OMGLOL!


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> LOL! The most interesting man in the world commercial. *He once parallel parked a train.* OMGLOL!


I never have parked a train parallel :O


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyOtter*
> 
> Hi. I'm not sure where to ask this so I'll risk the wrath of people who know better and.. proceed.
> I just bought the Scout 2 [black] and it arrived today. I've been quite delirious about it and the idea of building my first computer. I've put together a list of parts and would be very grateful for a little guidance. I have to admit I'm driven as much by aesthetics as by performance so the Zalman CNPS12X is almost only for looks [lucky for me it has great reviews]. I'm not to sure about the compatibility of everything. I look forward to your advice good Sir's [and Ma'am's]. Please don't be too scathing. I am just a beginner.
> 
> My - maybe build.
> CPU Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core $219.98
> CPU Cooler Zalman CNPS12X Ball Bearing $69.99
> Motherboard Asus SABERTOOTH Z87 ATX LGA1150 $234.99
> Memory Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $204.99
> Storage Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" SSD $132.67
> Western Digital 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM $196.99
> Video Card Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X 3GB $299.99
> Sound Card Asus Xonar Essence STX $164.99
> Case Cooler Master Storm Scout 2 (Black) ATX Mid Tower
> 
> $105.99
> Power Supply PC Power & Cooling 850W ATX12V $99.99
> Optical Drive Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $94.98
> 
> Total: $1825.55
> 
> [Oh and what fans would fit my build? Everything I tried was rejected as incompatible. Thanks, and sorry if this is in the wrong place].


Welcome! What is the main use for the PC, gaming, rendering, photo editing? If yes to the last two, make sure the programs you use will be support the GPU. Are you going to OC? If not you don't need a K CPU. Does the Blu-ray drive come with software? I hope so for that price. Everything everyone said sounds good. Fan sizes can be found on page 1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackoder*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this is my first gaming rig, (just finished building it 3 days ago)
> I'm loving this case
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the CMSSC!


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Hmmmm the far right usb 2 port on my Scout 2 is going bad, even the slightest knock/cable movement when something is plugged into it and it disconnects whatever i've got connected to it, not impressed at all! and on top of that my new 7870 needs to be rma'd, and the cpu over heat protection i setup in core temp kicked in a few nights back and shut my rig down, so think my H70 is going bad too! they say things come in 3's right... could be worse i guess lol


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Hmmmm the far right usb 2 port on my Scout 2 is going bad, even the slightest knock/cable movement when something is plugged into it and it disconnects whatever i've got connected to it, not impressed at all! and on top of that my new 7870 needs to be rma'd, and the cpu over heat protection i setup in core temp kicked in a few nights back and shut my rig down, so think my H70 is going bad too! they say things come in 3's right... could be worse i guess lol


I would check that the header is plugged in fully still, and for the h70 I would reapply TIM and remount first.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I would check that the header is plugged in fully still, and for the h70 I would reapply TIM and remount first.


neither of what you just said would cause the problems lol, if the header wasn't plugged in fully, the other usb 2 port would also show issues, and the fact that slight movement makes devices disconnect in the faulty port kinda rules out the header being the culprit, but it was the first thing i checked before i even posted. the cooler issue is likely a failing pump or a glitch in core temp.

if the cooling plate+pump combo needed a thermal paste reapply and a remount then i'd be seeing some seriously worrying temperatures, at windows startup the cpu was at 19*C, and as of right now the cpu is idle at 27*C after a 30 minute warm up, in games and such i see around 35-40*C, and i also ran prime 95 for an hour on the day the shut down happened and the highest i saw was 45*C.

i was asleep when the shutdown happened, i only knew it was coretemp that started the shutdown process because as soon as i got into windows, i trawled through the event viewer logs and saw the shutdown event and the process that initiated it. it's worth noting that the H70 is now around 3 years old and it's had one hell of a buttload of usage, i didn't post because i was asking for help, i posted more as a discussion topic for the most part, and also to see if anyone else has had issues with the usb ports on the front of the scout 2







:thumb:


----------



## SilkyOtter

"Welcome! What is the main use for the PC, gaming, rendering, photo editing? If yes to the last two, make sure the programs you use will be support the GPU. Are you going to OC? If not you don't need a K CPU. Does the Blu-ray drive come with software? I hope so for that price. Everything everyone said sounds good. Fan sizes can be found on page 1."

Thanks GoodInk. I want a gaming machine but I wont be overclocking the sh#t out of it. The Blu Ray was just the best out of what seemed like a pitiful range of choices on pcpartpicker . I'll find a better one elsewhere. Thanks for the headsup about GPU compatibility, will do some more research.


----------



## SilkyOtter

[couldn't get the quote thingy to work]


----------



## bioshockeruk

I did recently have similar usb issues with the two usb 2.0 ports, however the usb 3.0 is fine. Could be a defect on the little board at top of case. I will investigate further as i need to dissect it to spray some parts!


----------



## DireLeon2010

The God-Phoenix is go


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EL4NI5U

Baby i-Pad! Genius!


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EL4NI5U
> 
> Baby i-Pad! Genius!


nice parenting


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113352


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EL4NI5U
> 
> Baby i-Pad! Genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice parenting
Click to expand...


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bioshockeruk*
> 
> I did recently have similar usb issues with the two usb 2.0 ports, however the usb 3.0 is fine. Could be a defect on the little board at top of case. I will investigate further as i need to dissect it to spray some parts!


for now it's only one of my usb 2 ports, the other one is fine.. as for the usb 3 ports, my current motherboard doesn't have usb 3 headers so they've never been used lol


----------



## DireLeon2010

Built the new rig in the Destroyer case. That little case has excellent airflow. I don't know who made their rear fan for this case, but it must be a Delta or similar. It's a monster







What are the best ways to improve airflow in the Scout I? There have been so many ideas over the years my brain has lost track of them.


----------



## Thunderai

Here is my most recent build in a storm case. Please provide comment. Thanks

It is currently running a base temp of 34 and a full load temp of 54. It is overclocked through the multiplier by 31.42% ~4,600 Ghz on an FX-6300. Temp is becoming an issue as is the lack of available Core volts to increase the multiplier.

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/IMV


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderai*
> 
> Here is my most recent build in a storm case. Please provide comment. Thanks
> 
> It is currently running a base temp of 34 and a full load temp of 54. It is overclocked through the multiplier by 31.42% ~4,600 Ghz on an FX-6300. Temp is becoming an issue as is the lack of available Core volts to increase the multiplier.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/IMV


You could fix your cable management a bit, also why did you get windows ultimate? Expensive. Could have put that extra $100 towards a better GPU

I do like it though. Nice theme


----------



## Thunderai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> You could fix your cable management a bit, also why did you get windows ultimate? Expensive. Could have put that extra $100 towards a better GPU
> 
> I do like it though. Nice theme


I've had the same license since forever. Its paid for itself well over by now.

Eventually I;ll get some more lights in the front that blink with the HDD activity switch on the motherboard. I've got an electrical engineer buddy working out the board. Then I'll add the stylized Razer snakes to the lights and it wont be so generic looking anymore.

I suck at cable management. Its tough... waaah. I'm looking for good ideas though.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderai*
> 
> I've had the same license since forever. Its paid for itself well over by now.
> 
> Eventually I;ll get some more lights in the front that blink with the HDD activity switch on the motherboard. I've got an electrical engineer buddy working out the board. Then I'll add the stylized Razer snakes to the lights and it wont be so generic looking anymore.
> 
> I suck at cable management. Its tough... waaah. I'm looking for good ideas though.


I'll take some pics of mine later tonight if I finish my essay, and that's a great reason to have ultimate


----------



## SirRobinII

excited about the result


----------



## DireLeon2010

Thought somebody here might like these









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-181-053


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Thought somebody here might like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-181-053


Neh I don't live in Murica.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Gotta say. This Rosewill case is quite good for airflow. I removed all the excess grillage and have positive airflow going on. The Monster fan (which I suspect is a Delta or something similar) is the only exaust. Stock cooler at 4.2 with Turbo turned off, and it's only going into the high 50s during heavy gaming sessons. (I think) Plan to apply AS5 later. Yes. I'm also using stock TIM.









After I'm done messing around with this case, I will get a SSII


----------



## GoEz

well. i've had this case for three years and i've had kittens for three months. the top fan on my scout started making the occasional ticking sound and today it went full derp and sounded like it was extremely wobbly. i blame the kittens jumping up on top of it while i'm sleeping. any recommendations for a replacement fan?

just curious would a kraken x40 fit in the top? i've been thinking about getting the kraken g10 for gpu cooling... and does a 780ti fit in one of these? it would be a huge step up from what I have now. pretty sure the 290x won't fit otherwise i'd do that with the aio cooler.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL121213&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL121213-_-EMC-121213-Index-_-ProcessorsDesktops-_-19113285-L04C

$139.99 with PROMO code EMCWVWV27


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL121213&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL121213-_-EMC-121213-Index-_-ProcessorsDesktops-_-19113285-L04C
> 
> $139.99 with PROMO code EMCWVWV27


I kind of wish I had went with the FX8350 instead of this one. Don't get me wrong I love my FX8320.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL121213&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL121213-_-EMC-121213-Index-_-ProcessorsDesktops-_-19113285-L04C
> 
> $139.99 with PROMO code EMCWVWV27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of wish I had went with the FX8350 instead of this one. Don't get me wrong I love my FX8320.
Click to expand...

Having 4ghz at stock is pretty sweet, but it wouldn't have hurt me to save a little $$$


----------



## Theroty

I no longer have my components in a Storm Scout II. I have moved on! I still have it but it may be sold later today.


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> I no longer have my components in a Storm Scout II. I have moved on! I still have it but it may be sold later today.


Why ? :O and for which did you switched it ?


----------



## Theroty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> Why ? :O and for which did you switched it ?


Well, I picked up a Swiftech H220 liquid cooler because the Nh-d14 left no room in the scout 2. Then I found the h220 will not fit in the top of the scout 2 because the radiator is designed differently and uses different fittings than that of a h100 or the like. I don't like to mod my cases because I am OCD that way. I found a CM 690 II advanced at a local store for 50.00 and I am using it now.


----------



## SirRobinII

teehee




the 45mm 120rad fits


----------



## Select One

Can i fit a gtx 780 classified in my scout 2?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Select One*
> 
> Can i fit a gtx 780 classified in my scout 2?


Yes, but you will probably need to remove the hdd bay. With the hdd bay removed it fits 15.7" The 780 classy is 13.6"


----------



## bioshockeruk

I finally bit the bullet and cut out the side panel for a full window on my scout ii, and i have cut my red perspex panel also. Just waiting for my edge trim to arrive now. Will post pictures later when in home.


----------



## abdidas

Been using Storm Scout case since 2009
surprised this thread is still running


----------



## bioshockeruk

As promised a sneaky pic of my first ever full window mod! Easier than I thought actually. Is this probably the first ever full window on a scout ii with a semi-transparent red perspex?? It does look pretty sweet when all lights are on full, now working on a false floor with lighting and etching and got to tidy my cables up, anyone have any good guides on stitching the braided cables together to make them neater?



PS. will post high res photos of all my work soon when i find my damn cable for the camera! lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I would check that the header is plugged in fully still, and for the h70 I would reapply TIM and remount first.
> 
> 
> 
> neither of what you just said would cause the problems lol, if the header wasn't plugged in fully, the other usb 2 port would also show issues, and the fact that slight movement makes devices disconnect in the faulty port kinda rules out the header being the culprit, but it was the first thing i checked before i even posted. the cooler issue is likely a failing pump or a glitch in core temp.
> 
> if the cooling plate+pump combo needed a thermal paste reapply and a remount then i'd be seeing some seriously worrying temperatures, at windows startup the cpu was at 19*C, and as of right now the cpu is idle at 27*C after a 30 minute warm up, in games and such i see around 35-40*C, and i also ran prime 95 for an hour on the day the shut down happened and the highest i saw was 45*C.
> 
> i was asleep when the shutdown happened, i only knew it was coretemp that started the shutdown process because as soon as i got into windows, i trawled through the event viewer logs and saw the shutdown event and the process that initiated it. it's worth noting that the H70 is now around 3 years old and it's had one hell of a buttload of usage, i didn't post because i was asking for help, i posted more as a discussion topic for the most part, and also to see if anyone else has had issues with the usb ports on the front of the scout 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
Click to expand...

Oh wow now that sucks, when was the last time you cleaned your rad with the fan off it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Built the new rig in the Destroyer case. That little case has excellent airflow. I don't know who made their rear fan for this case, but it must be a Delta or similar. It's a monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the best ways to improve airflow in the Scout I? There have been so many ideas over the years my brain has lost track of them.


Fan in the 5.25" bay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> I no longer have my components in a Storm Scout II. I have moved on! I still have it but it may be sold later today.


Once a Scout Always a Scout! Feel free to stay with us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Been using Storm Scout case since 2009
> surprised this thread is still running


Old School in the house!


----------



## abdidas

*Nightmare fuel







*


----------



## SirRobinII

Delidded my 3770k today, i guess is death now. Made few scratches with a razor blade and I gave it up. Then I asked my father for helping wit the hammer delid option and then my cpu without IHS flew few metres -.- Going to test him tomorow.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Sold my Scout 1 to a friend and bought this bad boy:



Now I just have to wait for the rest of my parts for my new mid ranged gaming build to come in. Not sure if I'm going to mod this case like I did with the Scout 1 though. It's such a nice looking case as is. I may do a full window mod like bioshockeruk did. I may go with blue LEDs this time though as apposed to red. I just have to figure out how I want to mount my CM Glacer 240L when it arrives. Was thinking top mount since that will be the lease intrusive option. I also thought of front mounting, but I don't want to cut into the case. I know the 240L is essentially a Swiftech H220, but does anyone know if the 240L mounting holes match up with the holes on the top of the SS2 Advanced?


----------



## NicksTricks007

UPDATE:

I spoke with a Cooler Master rep this morning about which AiO liquid coolers are compatible without case modifications and he assured me that all of their AiO coolers are able to be used with the CM SS2. Now, he could have just been blowing smoke up my ass to get me out of chat but I don't think that was the case. Once my Glacer 240L comes in, I'll be able to verify this claim and post my results for anyone interested in getting that same cooler.


----------



## bioshockeruk

That would be interesting to see, as once I have finished braiding all my cables, my attention will go to a full custom loop (another first for me!) and I'm still deciding where to fit a rad. Anyways, don't forget to post pics if you do take the plunge to perform a window mod, my advice is to make it slightly larger than mine as because of the shape of the sidepanel, left me little to no room for the mounting of the window!

Here's some updated pics of my painted front;


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bioshockeruk*
> 
> That would be interesting to see, as once I have finished braiding all my cables, my attention will go to a full custom loop (another first for me!) and I'm still deciding where to fit a rad. Anyways, don't forget to post pics if you do take the plunge to perform a window mod, my advice is to make it slightly larger than mine as because of the shape of the sidepanel, left me little to no room for the mounting of the window!


I'll keep that in mind if I do decide to run with the full window mod. And as soon as all my parts come in I will post pics of everything. By the way, very nice pain job bio. I thought about painting my case, but the white and black look so clean so if I do any painting, it will be very minimal.


----------



## bioshockeruk

I know how you mean with a clean look, the white case was my first choice, however, they didn't have it in stock at time of ordering. Just maybe do minor highlights of certain features in whichever color you set on for your theme, if you do spray any part of the case though....sand it down as the paint will not stick to the case. (I found out!! lol)









But anyways, congrats on your build, send across some specs when you get five, and by the way, do you play BF, cos of your avatar? if so, might have to catch you online sometime as that's my top game atm!


----------



## NicksTricks007

I'll keep that in mind if I paint anything. Thanks for the heads up. This will actually be my third major build that I do for myself. I really don't do a ton of gaming or anything intensive so this is what I'm going with:

Cpu: FX 6350
Mobo: Asus 99FX Sabertooth
RAM: 16 gb G.skill Ripjaw 1600 Mhz
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120 gb boot drive
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1 tb
PSU: Antec EA650
(Pending GPU): Radeon R9 290 (when the aib boards come out and the price lowers)
(Current GPU): Radeon MSi R6950 Twin frozr II
Cpu cooler: CM Glacer 240L
Case: CM Storm Scout II Advanced

I don't think I missed anything, so that should be everything for my new build.

By the way my origin name is bushidobob if you ever want to play a few matches together.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> Delidded my 3770k today, i guess is death now. Made few scratches with a razor blade and I gave it up. Then I asked my father for helping wit the hammer delid option and then my cpu without IHS flew few metres -.- Going to test him tomorow.


Man this sounds like a nightmare. Did your chip turn out okay?


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> Man this sounds like a nightmare. Did your chip turn out okay?



My first build and also first watercooling, the chip isn't death







But I had to change the clocks and voltage, kinda weird. Now it's running on 4.5 GHz, need to find the right voltage for going back to 4.7

Had to drill new holes for the 45mm 120 rad the rear and there's also a 30mm 240 rad in the front. There's a bay reservoir in the front with uv lights. Used clear uv blue water in the loop.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> 
> My first build and also first watercooling, the chip isn't death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I had to change the clocks and voltage, kinda weird. Now it's running on 4.5 GHz, need to find the right voltage for going back to 4.7
> 
> Had to drill new holes for the 45mm 120 rad the rear and there's also a 30mm 240 rad in the front. There's a bay reservoir in the front with uv lights. Used clear uv blue water in the loop.


Awesome! I'm glad your chip was alright.


----------



## Caiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bioshockeruk*
> 
> That would be interesting to see, as once I have finished braiding all my cables, my attention will go to a full custom loop (another first for me!) and I'm still deciding where to fit a rad. Anyways, don't forget to post pics if you do take the plunge to perform a window mod, my advice is to make it slightly larger than mine as because of the shape of the sidepanel, left me little to no room for the mounting of the window!
> 
> Here's some updated pics of my painted front;


Nice paint job dude. Which kind of colors (ex spray cans) did you use? I would like also to paint my case so if you can, give me some tips or instructions. Thanks


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> I'll keep that in mind if I paint anything. Thanks for the heads up. This will actually be my third major build that I do for myself. I really don't do a ton of gaming or anything intensive so this is what I'm going with:
> 
> Cpu: FX 6350
> Mobo: Asus 99FX Sabertooth
> RAM: 16 gb G.skill Ripjaw 1600 Mhz
> SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120 gb boot drive
> HDD: WD Caviar Black 1 tb
> PSU: Antec EA650
> (Pending GPU): Radeon R9 290 (when the aib boards come out and the price lowers)
> (Current GPU): Radeon MSi R6950 Twin frozr II
> Cpu cooler: CM Glacer 240L
> Case: CM Storm Scout II Advanced
> 
> I don't think I missed anything, so that should be everything for my new build.
> 
> By the way my origin name is bushidobob if you ever want to play a few matches together.


Don't think you can go wrong with that









Also....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022

When I first saw, was thinking....Air Purifier?


----------



## bioshockeruk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caiden*
> 
> Nice paint job dude. Which kind of colors (ex spray cans) did you use? I would like also to paint my case so if you can, give me some tips or instructions. Thanks


The pain't I used was 'Holts Auto Spray Paint', colors were metallic red for highlights inside the case, and the mesh panel on the front, vibrant red for the case front and mouse, keyboard etc, the case was gun metal but I did use a metallic silver tar and brushed gun-metal colors for certain interior areas. I also got some 3m carbon fiber wrapping for different areas ie. the bluray drive, the top usb cover etc.

My advise is to fully prepare your area, you need a dust free environment, I fashioned a large cardboard box into a little spray den! then using some desk fans on low rpm to gently push the air around my spraying area. Then I got some very fine sanding paper and began rubbing down the areas to paint. Once I could see it was quite scratched all over, but still felt really smooth, I then used a lint free cloth to wipe the area clean from any dust and particles.

Next was to mask the area...using paper and masking tape, mask off all areas you don't want paint to cover, paper was used to cover larger areas, and along the edge of where I was going to paint I applied two layers of masking tape to stop the paint bleeding through and give a clean edge.

Once this was done I then applied the paint using smooth but light layer of paint across the area. Once I had a very fine layer, barely noticeable (don't be to keen to cover loads on your first few coats as it will run and drip or bubble resulting in a bad finish!), I then ran my heat gun over it quickly and smoothly to quickly dry the paint enough for a second coat. Repeat this step until you have a nice even coat all over the area of interest.

Then wait...leave it in the dust-free area to dry naturally, (I cannot stress this enough). No more quick drying with the heat gun, let your layers dry thoroughly, depending on current climate this can take around 24 hours.

So, now your ready for your penultimate layer, spray again smoothly and evenly to give your nice even and smooth finish. Again let it dry naturally. (I find the last couple of coats have a better finish with the natural drying method, but your layers underneath don't (heat gun).

After waiting around 24 hours for drying, test an area by dabbing a cotton bud onto a small area and see if their was any residue coming off. (if not then your good for your final coat). In my case I applied another layer of the paint, but you can apply a clear lacquer if you prefer a more glossy look. Let it dry again for around 24 hours and you should be good.

If you notice minor blemishes during any of your stages, then simply let it dry completely for around 48 hours, then using ultra fine sand paper, brush them out and respray the entire area, and continue with your process.

It is a time consuming process, but the results are definitely worth it. If you take your time like this you will have an amazing finish that looks really professional and ultimately slick in the process!

Any more questions, just ask...hope this helps...


----------



## bioshockeruk

sorry for double posting...but I also have a query of my own...I'm interested in making some paint and vinyl mods to my top part of the scout ii case, however, I can't work out how to take the handle section apart!

Anyone have any guides or instructions for me? Once I have that section off I can begin cutting and spraying certain puts for the next stage of my mod. Also if I purchase some case feet, do they fit this case, like universal, or are they specific fittings to each case?

thanks in advance


----------



## Striker36

use a heat gun (held a way away or on lower heat) and one of those soft plastic scraper things when you apply the vinyl. it makes it soft and more pliable and allows you to push it in around corners and such. be sure to cut the vinyl pieces over sized and trim them up after you have them stuck close...


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Just finished my first rig build about 10 days ago and I chose this case. I'm looking to add a couple white LED fans in addition to the stock one...where would I be best served putting these? Along the top of the case right about my CPU cooler?

Also, any fan recommendations that you guys have a lot of faith in?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Just finished my first rig build about 10 days ago and I chose this case. I'm looking to add a couple white LED fans in addition to the stock one...where would I be best served putting these? Along the top of the case right about my CPU cooler?
> 
> Also, any fan recommendations that you guys have a lot of faith in?


Noctua NFF12... UGLY though. You want LED ones, therefore I don't know.

I would get led strips, they work much better.


----------



## JR1de57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Just finished my first rig build about 10 days ago and I chose this case. I'm looking to add a couple white LED fans in addition to the stock one...where would I be best served putting these? Along the top of the case right about my CPU cooler?
> 
> Also, any fan recommendations that you guys have a lot of faith in?


i love the corsair af120 fans but i think everyone likes them and has them... replaced most the fans in my stryker with them and prolly gonna add a few to my scout 2... i have the nzxt hue in my scout & stryker and love it. can make it any color i want then... i replaced the tape on the led strip with some better but besides that solid product

here is a pic of my styrker with the Af fans and hue in it...  (please ignore my window tint kinda gets in the way for pics lol) .... and here is one with my old build in it ... 

I know its not a Scout but its just to give you and idea on how well the hue can light a case up ... also a few shots of the fans.... I also think corsair is making those fans now with LED's in them ... think white blue red and purple colored...

hue - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992011&Tpk=nzxt%20hue


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Just finished my first rig build about 10 days ago and I chose this case. I'm looking to add a couple white LED fans in addition to the stock one...where would I be best served putting these? Along the top of the case right about my CPU cooler?
> 
> Also, any fan recommendations that you guys have a lot of faith in?


I'd go with the LED versions of the Silverstone Air Penetrators. They're great case fans and will increase your airflow. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220044

Although as Zemco said, LED strips might be a better alternative.


----------



## KillThePancake

Just bought a Scout yesterday used from a friend for $20, going to turn it into my little mod project. Here's where it is currently:
http://s1010.photobucket.com/user/guitarkid4143/media/IMG_0434_zpse40e0a30.jpg.html
http://s1010.photobucket.com/user/guitarkid4143/media/IMG_0444_zpsc2747913.jpg.html
http://s1010.photobucket.com/user/guitarkid4143/media/IMG_0430_zps3f3fa50a.jpg.html
http://s1010.photobucket.com/user/guitarkid4143/media/IMG_0364_zps2643cfd1.jpg.html

Plan on making a new top for it, with room for a 240 rad and just a smooth top. Maybe a 240 in the bottom as well, but figured it would be a nice little project for cheap.


----------



## Striker36

you can fit a 240 in the front with a little modding. i think its kind of a waste to make the top just flat though....


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Thanks for the responses on the case fans, guys. I will look into these and research the case modding process a big more in regards to LED lighting, etc.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Is putting two 120mm fans up top the optimal sizing?

Is it worth replacing the back fan, or is the stock one they provide okay? If it's best to replace, with what size? 140mm?

edit: I've got a Scout 2, guess I should've specified that!


----------



## A6Computer

I just wanna ask, are those brass standoffs you get with Scout 2 6-32 or M3?


----------



## A6Computer

The back fan is good and, unless you hate the red color







, you shouldn't be replacing it







You can put 2 top fans, but I'd say you better put those two 120mm fans on the front.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A6Computer*
> 
> I just wanna ask, are those brass standoffs you get with Scout 2 6-32 or M3?


I'm pretty sure they are #6-32 but I could be wrong.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=052-0071-00002&Tpk=TaoTronics%20TT-SL007%205050%20SMD%20RGB%20LED%20Strip%20Light%20Kit

Hmmmm....


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A6Computer*
> 
> The back fan is good and, unless you hate the red color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you shouldn't be replacing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can put 2 top fans, but I'd say you better put those two 120mm fans on the front.


So the front fans suck and the back fan is good? Is that accurate?

I have the white case and my back fan has no LED, so no worries about the red.


----------



## ahmedelbrbry20

hello everybody

this is my mode



this is my firest mode

and i will go to giveway from cooler master in egypt

to win cooler master cosmos SE

please vote for my pic

click here


----------



## DireLeon2010




----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2SC0ZG1052&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL010314&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL010314-_-EMC-010314-Index-_-EcoGadgets-_-9SIA2SC0ZG1052-L026D


----------



## DireLeon2010

Actually thinking of getting a 6350 and giving my 8350 to my niece. She does a lot of video editing and stuff so she'd actually get good use out of it.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2SC0ZG1052&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL010314&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL010314-_-EMC-010314-Index-_-EcoGadgets-_-9SIA2SC0ZG1052-L026D


That keyboard is probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

How are the front two fans on the Scout 2 case? Pretty low quality?

Back fan seems decent, but the stock one doesn't have an LED...is this standard? I thought it came with one (I have the white case, all the black cases come with a red LED in the back, so I thought the white would come with the white LED in the back like the front LEDs?)


----------



## SirRobinII

i find stockfans always crap.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> i find stockfans always crap.


idk man... the rear fan in my scout is stock and was at least as good as the R4s i had in it. and its still running where as several of the other fans are not..

i have been a member of this club for a LONG time.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> idk man... the rear fan in my scout is stock and was at least as good as the R4s i had in it. and its still running where as several of the other fans are not..
> 
> i have been a member of this club for a LONG time.


still using one of the stock 120mm fans from my scout 1 inside my scout 2, and i got my scout 2 4 years ago this year!


----------



## Striker36

so I was working on my new case mod and taking pictures as I was going. Got this one. figured I dont stop in here enough any more so I should come share.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Hey folks. Just wondering: is it possible to replace the front two fans with two of these these and still hook them up to the LED on off button?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345061


----------



## bioshockeruk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> Hey folks. Just wondering: is it possible to replace the front two fans with two of these these and still hook them up to the LED on off button?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345061


yes you can but it will require some simple wiring work to the LEDs. nothing too taxing though, and I could always guide you through it!


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bioshockeruk*
> 
> yes you can but it will require some simple wiring work to the LEDs. nothing too taxing though, and I could always guide you through it!


Awesome! That's good to know, and thanks.


----------



## AutomaticNugz

heres some pics of my first build in a Storm Scout 3 Advanced. Its nothing to fancy but im happy for my first time building! still need another pack of fans and couple other little things


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Very nice, are those white LED's? Or blue?

I can't decide which color I want to go with, I have the same case.


----------



## AutomaticNugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Very nice, are those white LED's? Or blue?
> 
> I can't decide which color I want to go with, I have the same case.


Thanks! they are the white led fans that came wired in the case, I moved them from the front of the case to the side panel so i could install the h100i.. I had blue leds b4 i installed the h100i(had intels liquid cooler with the blue led logo) but IMO the white led looks alot better with my build


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AutomaticNugz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> heres some pics of my first build in a Storm Scout 3 Advanced. Its nothing to fancy but im happy for my first time building! still need another pack of fans and couple other little things


Looks awesome man!


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AutomaticNugz*
> 
> Thanks! they are the white led fans that came wired in the case, I moved them from the front of the case to the side panel so i could install the h100i.. I had blue leds b4 i installed the h100i(had intels liquid cooler with the blue led logo) but IMO the white led looks alot better with my build


That's good thinkin' moving the crappy front fans to the side, I have those two up front two and plan to eventually replace them. Thanks for the idea, can't believe I never really though about that.

I think my replacements are going to be incremental, installed in my rig in the order as follows:

-First: 2 120mm exhausts added up top/
-Next: Replace the 1 rear 120mm exhaust
-Last: Replace the front 2 120mm intakes and move the existing ones to the side like you

All white LED's.

Anything you would suggest I do differently?


----------



## AutomaticNugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looks awesome man!


Thanks, i think im about to do EVGA's step up program to get a 780, either way, whatever card i end up with im going to get a back plate and spray paint it white to match.


----------



## AutomaticNugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> That's good thinkin' moving the crappy front fans to the side, I have those two up front two and plan to eventually replace them. Thanks for the idea, can't believe I never really though about that.
> 
> I think my replacements are going to be incremental, installed in my rig in the order as follows:
> 
> -First: 2 120mm exhausts added up top/
> -Next: Replace the 1 rear 120mm exhaust
> -Last: Replace the front 2 120mm intakes and move the existing ones to the side like you
> 
> All white LED's.
> 
> Anything you would suggest I do differently?


Im no pro but sounds good, only reason i moved the original front fans to the side (i originallty had blue led fans there) is because i ordered a h100i and didnt realize it didnt fit in the top so i drilled all the rivets out of the hdd cage and removed it then cut the bottom of the 5.25" bay off so i could fit the rad for the h100i in the front as a intake, i have it push/pull as a intake


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AutomaticNugz*
> 
> Thanks, i think im about to do EVGA's step up program to get a 780, either way, whatever card i end up with im going to get a back plate and spray paint it white to match.


I'm thinking of stepping up to a GTX 780 Ti


----------



## timerwin63

It's taken me forever, but I've finally decided to start joining clubs. Here's my little baby.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> It's taken me forever, but I've finally decided to start joining clubs. Here's my little baby.


Nice! Are those Cougar fans really that quiet? I've been considering picking some up.


----------



## AutomaticNugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I'm thinking of stepping up to a GTX 780 Ti


i would get the 780 ti but cant fork out the extra $ right now, the Regular 780 will have to do for me!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Nice! Are those Cougar fans really that quiet? I've been considering picking some up.


Certainly quieter than the OEM fans, and the fans on my 770 start to drown them out at around 50-60%. I don't use the PWM's, so they run at 100& all the time. Absolutely recommend picking some up.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Certainly quieter than the OEM fans, and the fans on my 770 start to drown them out at around 50-60%. I don't use the PWM's, so they run at 100& all the time. Absolutely recommend picking some up.


Awesome, thanks! I figured $30 for four uber silent fans is cheap.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_2962.html

Arrrrgh! Can't find this anymore!


----------



## KillThePancake

There's this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20988/ele-1196/Swiftech_8-Way_PWM_Cable_Splitter_-_SATA_Power_8W-PWM-SPL-ST.html


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> There's this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20988/ele-1196/Swiftech_8-Way_PWM_Cable_Splitter_-_SATA_Power_8W-PWM-SPL-ST.html


Hmmmm....looks even better than the Sunbeam bus. Thanks.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Hmmmm....looks even better than the Sunbeam bus. Thanks.


No problem, was eyeing it up myself as it's PWM powered and doesn't take up a 5.25 bay.


----------



## fleks




----------



## KillThePancake

Hey guys, just switched my rig over from my Source 210, and put in a new power supply.

I named him SKÜTE

(It actually says this on the inside of the front panel, without the umlauts)

http://s1010.photobucket.com/user/guitarkid4143/media/IMG_0505_zps78c61a3d.jpg.html

http://s1010.photobucket.com/user/guitarkid4143/media/IMG_0506_zpsa52427c6.jpg.html

http://s1010.photobucket.com/user/guitarkid4143/media/IMG_0507_zpsbef49921.jpg.html

http://s1010.photobucket.com/user/guitarkid4143/media/IMG_0508_zpsb1b1b4be.jpg.html

I must say cable management in this case is actually a lot easier than the Source 210. I had the CX600 in there for a few days, and in just a few minutes I made it look cleaner without any zip ties than I did in the Source, which required a bag of zip ties. My only gripe is there needs to be more space between the motherboard and the top of the case. I couldn't put in one of the screws because my screw driver was too short. And 8 pin CPU power routing is a bet meh as well. But I suppose they fixed all this with the Scout II







Gonna add a second 660 soon and get LED fans all around.

Speaking of fans, can someone reccomend me some nice quiet LED fans that have a 2 pin power switch for the LED's? Thinking about BitFenix Spectre Pro LED's

Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## AlderonnX

I just bought a white CM storm Scout 2... I may be joining the club!


----------



## DireLeon2010

I so want to do something like this to my Grandparents and Mom's old Philco console. The guts are long gone. We used to keep our stereo systems and record players in it















It actually looks more like this. Kinda. I get the feeling these things weren't all uniformly produced like today. Certain models/designs were only locally available and so on.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856102050




I'm wondering if something like this would be good.


----------



## ajsc1086

First time to post here.











My previous set-up since I recently sold my CM Seidon 120M. Hoping to replace it with H100i. But after reading some reviews about the rad or the fans being on top, I'm back at the drawing board again.







Currently hunting for a CM Hyper 212+ EVO Turbo to temporarily cool my 4670k since I'm only using Intel stock HSF. My motherboard seems to be undersized but I'm planning to replace it with Asrock Fatal1ty Z87 soon.

Stuffs packed inside the Scout II:

Intel i5-4670k @ stock speed
Gigabyte Z87MX-D3H
Corsair Vengeance 8GB x 2 DDR3 1600
Sapphire R9 290 Reference
Seasonice M12II 850w
1TB WD HDD
2TB Seagate HDD
LG ODD


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajsc1086*
> 
> First time to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous set-up since I recently sold my CM Seidon 120M. Hoping to replace it with H100i. But after reading some reviews about the rad or the fans being on top, I'm back at the drawing board again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently hunting for a CM Hyper 212+ EVO Turbo to temporarily cool my 4670k since I'm only using Intel stock HSF. My motherboard seems to be undersized but I'm planning to replace it with Asrock Fatal1ty Z87 soon.
> 
> Stuffs packed inside the Scout II:
> 
> Intel i5-4670k @ stock speed
> Gigabyte Z87MX-D3H
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB x 2 DDR3 1600
> Sapphire R9 290 Reference
> Seasonice M12II 850w
> 1TB WD HDD
> 2TB Seagate HDD
> LG ODD


Looks like a nice clean build!


----------



## devilangel

anyone with the scout 2 and the crucial tactical tracers? gonna upgrade my rusty antec 900, yeah i can`t mod it.


----------



## bioshockeruk

I have scout 2 gun metal with RED/GREEN tactical tracers, I like the green glow with the red led tracer lights on. Looks nice, but waiting for my water cooler so I can see it better as it currently is very close to the heatsink, i can post a pic if you want...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Anybody have the link to parts for the Storm Scout?


----------



## volo

Hope it's okay to post this here. I'm planning to build my first every PC and am really excited to get started.

Posting it here because i've chosen to go with a Storm Scout 2 Advanced.

I did alot of reading and research and this is what i've come up with, let me know what you think.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5662478


----------



## bioshockeruk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volo*
> 
> Hope it's okay to post this here. I'm planning to build my first every PC and am really excited to get started.
> 
> Posting it here because i've chosen to go with a Storm Scout 2 Advanced.
> 
> I did alot of reading and research and this is what i've come up with, let me know what you think.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5662478


Rig looks nice, but I would change that cooler, and my personal recommendation is a H80 or H100, they are a superb option for mild to moderate overclocks as well.


----------



## volo

Thanks, I actually ended up getting a H80.

Pretty excited to get this thing built!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Another case for my short list.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119285


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Another case for my short list.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119285


Looks like it's not quite a full tower case. If you are using a full size ATX mobo some of the wiring grommets are covered. The guys over at Overclock3D did a great review of it.
CoolerMaster Cosmos SE
(Hope I'm not breaking a TOS by posting this)


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Another case for my short list.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119285
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's not quite a full tower case. If you are using a full size ATX mobo some of the wiring grommets are covered. The guys over at Overclock3D did a great review of it.
> CoolerMaster Cosmos SE
> (Hope I'm not breaking a TOS by posting this)
Click to expand...

Thanks









Went ahead and ordered this....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812195004

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820139248

And some coax and a splitter


----------



## Fatman811

Nice I like that multi fan controller. I just picked up an H80i yesterday, I'm going to try and shoehorn it in my case this weekend.(And spend some time making my case mod look a little more presentable lol)


----------



## bioshockeruk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volo*
> 
> Thanks, I actually ended up getting a H80.
> 
> Pretty excited to get this thing built!


your welcome, I've got my 8350 to 4.9Ghz with max temp 41C with the H80! So it certainly is a good buy my friend


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Nice I like that multi fan controller. I just picked up an H80i yesterday, I'm going to try and shoehorn it in my case this weekend.(And spend some time making my case mod look a little more presentable lol)


I wish I'd bought this....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35LqQPKylEA
(Derrrp....that was weird.







Good thing it wasn't porn







)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20988/ele-1196/Swiftech_8-Way_PWM_Cable_Splitter_-_SATA_Power_8W-PWM-SPL-ST.html

....but the Sunbeam one I already have is pretty nifty too









And thanks again KillThePancake. For bringing that bus to my attention


----------



## SteliosDX

hi fellas that's my twins!


----------



## bioshockeruk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteliosDX*
> 
> hi fellas that's my twins!


nice, evil twin, good twin ey?!


----------



## SteliosDX

Haha actually the white is a Intel with nvidia combo and the black is pure AMD


----------



## cjc75

Is there a way I can update my info on the members list?

My Scout's been through quite a few changes over the past few years since I joined... and its about to go through another change in the near future!


----------



## SteliosDX




----------



## turrican9

So after 5 years I'm still rockin my Storm Scout for main rig







It has housed many systems and currently the one in signature. I have been thinking about upgrading this case many times, but have always come to the conclusion that I'm still very happy with this case and have no need for a new one. Only thing missing is front USB 3.0's. Still using the original fans that came with the case.









And here is a picture


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> So after 5 years I'm still rockin my Storm Scout for main rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has housed many systems and currently the one in signature. I have been thinking about upgrading this case many times, but have always come to the conclusion that I'm still very happy with this case and have no need for a new one. Only thing missing is front USB 3.0's. Still using the original fans that came with the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture


Hell yeah man!

I've been thinking the same about mine, but then I realize it does everything I want it to do and it does it well.

I'm going to be running SLi with 2 ASUS cards that look identical to yours soon. I just love how those cards squeeze in there, I didn't think mine was going to fit at first lol.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> It's taken me forever, but I've finally decided to start joining clubs. Here's my little baby.


Ok I just have to ask, as I see in your Sig that you joined the GTX 770 club...

So, is that your 770, in the picture, mounted in a classic Storm Scout?! If so, did you have to do any modding to get it to fit? I'm asking, because I am very interested in getting myself the eVGA GTX 770 4GB card, to replace my old Radeon 6950... and the eVGA's come out to just 10.5 inches in length, and the classic Scout just barely has enough room for a 10.5" card!

If thats the 770 in your Scout, then we need to have it added to the Video Card list on the front page!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Ok I just have to ask, as I see in your Sig that you joined the GTX 770 club...
> 
> So, is that your 770, in the picture, mounted in a classic Storm Scout?! If so, did you have to do any modding to get it to fit? I'm asking, because I am very interested in getting myself the eVGA GTX 770 4GB card, to replace my old Radeon 6950... and the eVGA's come out to just 10.5 inches in length, and the classic Scout just barely has enough room for a 10.5" card!
> 
> If thats the 770 in your Scout, then we need to have it added to the Video Card list on the front page!


Yes, that's my 770. It took a bit of wiggling to get the card in, and I needed to put the back of the card into the 5.25 drive bays in order to get enough room to sit the card's I/O on the PCI bracket, but everything fell into place pretty well after that. Before I got that, I had a 480, which was actually just a bit tighter of a fit. A 770 or 780 should fit just fine.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Yes, that's my 770. It took a bit of wiggling to get the card in, and I needed to put the back of the card into the 5.25 drive bays in order to get enough room to sit the card's I/O on the PCI bracket, but everything fell into place pretty well after that. Before I got that, I had a 480, which was actually just a bit tighter of a fit. A 770 or 780 should fit just fine.


Thats awesome to know that some of the newest generation of Video Cards can fit into our classic Scouts.

You say it extends slightly into the 5.25 bay?

Can you say by how much, I'm going to guess maybe a centimeter or less? I also have my H50 Radiator custom mounted inside my 5.25 bays with a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP-15's in push/pull configuration... but I probably have just over an inch and half of extra space inside the 5.25 bays for a video card to extend into them.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Thats awesome to know that some of the newest generation of Video Cards can fit into our classic Scouts.
> 
> You say it extends slightly into the 5.25 bay?
> 
> Can you say by how much, I'm going to guess maybe a centimeter or less? I also have my H50 Radiator custom mounted inside my 5.25 bays with a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP-15's in push/pull configuration... but I probably have just over an inch and half of extra space inside the 5.25 bays for a video card to extend into them.


Sorry, that must have been a bit confusing. I just had to borrow that space to get the card into the case. After it's installed in the slot, it fits right up next to the HDD bays with about a 3/4 centimeters of space between the back end of the card and the HDD bays. Tight fit, but it's technically enough room.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Sorry, that must have been a bit confusing. I just had to borrow that space to get the card into the case. After it's installed in the slot, it fits right up next to the HDD bays with about a 3/4 centimeters of space between the back end of the card and the HDD bays. Tight fit, but it's technically enough room.


Perfect!

That makes sense!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Yes, that's my 770. It took a bit of wiggling to get the card in, and I needed to put the back of the card into the 5.25 drive bays in order to get enough room to sit the card's I/O on the PCI bracket, but everything fell into place pretty well after that. Before I got that, I had a 480, which was actually just a bit tighter of a fit. A 770 or 780 should fit just fine.


Oh hey I forgot to ask ya, the most important question of all!

Which BRAND is your card? lol

I know the eVGA's are right at 10.5" while the Gigabyte is longer, and the MSI is a fraction shorter at around 10.3.. not sure about any of the other brands.


----------



## cjc75

Oh yea, never mind! The eVGA will definetely fit without a problem!

I found my old posts here in this thread from 2011, from when I tried to install my FIRST Radeon 6950... I also found the specs for that original card. It was a Diamond REFERENCE card, and measured 10.7 inches in length. I had to modify (bend) part of my HDD cage to get it install because the card was just barely 2mm to long!

So a 10.5 inch long eVGA should fit easily without a problem!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Oh hey I forgot to ask ya, the most important question of all!
> 
> Which BRAND is your card? lol
> 
> I know the eVGA's are right at 10.5" while the Gigabyte is longer, and the MSI is a fraction shorter at around 10.3.. not sure about any of the other brands.


It's the EVGA SC, with the ACX cooler (which I very highly recommend, btw). Everything runs nicely, despite cable managing to be a bit tight. That's a case/power supply thing, and my only real problem with it though.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Hell yeah man!
> 
> I've been thinking the same about mine, but then I realize it does everything I want it to do and it does it well.
> 
> I'm going to be running SLi with 2 ASUS cards that look identical to yours soon. I just love how those cards squeeze in there, I didn't think mine was going to fit at first lol.


Good to hear man!







Yeah, only a few millimeters clearance on those ASUS GTX 670 DCII cards







Oh, and if you're wondering why the PCI-E power cables are routed and fastened on the HD cage like they are, and not hidden like other cables there is a reason for that... They are fastened that way to keep my two GTX 670's from sagging/drooping. It works very well


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Good to hear man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, only a few millimeters clearance on those ASUS GTX 670 DCII cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and if you're wondering why the PCI-E power cables are routed and fastened on the HD cage like they are, and not hidden like other cables there is a reason for that... They are fastened that way to keep my two GTX 670's from sagging/drooping. It works very well


I'm going to try that with my cables, my 660 is sagging :'(


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I'm going to try that with my cables, my 660 is sagging :'(


It will work buddy. Just route the cables in an angle like I did. Then use a zip tie. Tighten it when your card is perfectly straight and it will sit there.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> It will work buddy. Just route the cables in an angle like I did. Then use a zip tie. Tighten it when your card is perfectly straight and it will sit there.


I'll try it when I get my HX750 back from RMA :/ Darn thing kept surging power at startup and was really loud. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Does removing both upper HD plates affect stability of the case at all? I'm bouncing around between the SSII and 690II and 690III right now. I love the looks of the SSII but the 690s II and III have pretty good looks and perks too. Hard decision.

The 'Cat' (my Storm Scout) isn't going anywhere though.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/news/harold-ramis-ghostbusters-star-caddyshack-director-dead-at-69-20140224

Dr.Egon Spengler, Collector of spores, molds and fungus, and veteran Ghostbuster, dead at age 69.

R.I.P Egon.

I know this happens in threes but, NOOOOOOOO!!!! Not Egon!


----------



## Hmlee2442

An actual club for a PC case. Haha!
My first DIY PC! Absolutely love the case!


----------



## SteliosDX




----------



## Branish

Looking good guys


----------



## cjc75

Just thought I would post a quick update...

Finally got my eVGA GTX 770 FTW 4GB Card and installed it.

It just barely fits inside the original Storm Scout.

But I did have a minor problem.

The primary PCIe Slot on my particular motherboard is positioned just below the 5.25 bays on the Case, so its just behind the HDD/SSD Cage and lined up with the SATA Connectors on the Mobo.

Along that particular route is where I had my primary Power Cable from the PSU secured and it had to run over the SATA plugs connected to the Mobo, which meant in just that one spot, the power cord was not pressed flush back against the case and in fact could not be, so long as the sata plugs were there. So the power cord blocked the rear of the Video card from being pushed down completely so the Video Card itself would not sit into its slot properly.

Yea I know, hard to explain without pics, I'll try to get some eventually.... but suffice it to say, I supply had to reroute main power cable so it looped around the front of the GPU and back in, to plug into the Mobo.

I plan to replace this particular PSU rather soon though actually, planning to get the new eVGA G2 750w as soon as they're available in the U.S.; then hopefully I can get rid of this crappy Tr2 RX that I have, go "full" modular, and redo my cabling.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Just thought I would post a quick update...
> 
> Finally got my eVGA GTX 770 FTW 4GB Card and installed it.
> 
> It just barely fits inside the original Storm Scout.
> 
> But I did have a minor problem.
> 
> The primary PCIe Slot on my particular motherboard is positioned just below the 5.25 bays on the Case, so its just behind the HDD/SSD Cage and lined up with the SATA Connectors on the Mobo.
> 
> Along that particular route is where I had my primary Power Cable from the PSU secured and it had to run over the SATA plugs connected to the Mobo, which meant in just that one spot, the power cord was not pressed flush back against the case and in fact could not be, so long as the sata plugs were there. So the power cord blocked the rear of the Video card from being pushed down completely so the Video Card itself would not sit into its slot properly.
> 
> Yea I know, hard to explain without pics, I'll try to get some eventually.... but suffice it to say, I supply had to reroute main power cable so it looped around the front of the GPU and back in, to plug into the Mobo.
> 
> I plan to replace this particular PSU rather soon though actually, planning to get the new eVGA G2 750w as soon as they're available in the U.S.; then hopefully I can get rid of this crappy Tr2 RX that I have, go "full" modular, and redo my cabling.


The only real solution to your problem is to try and get the 24-pin routed through the top hole. Unfortunately though the only 24-pin cables that fit are the ones like Seasonic makes where the PSU end is split into two different connectors since you have to feed the PSU end through the hole in order to get it to fit.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

The Storm Scout 2 has been sold out for a while at NewEgg, and they're not even carrying it anymore at TigerDirect. I hope its not discontinued. Seems you can still get it on ebay at least.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> The Storm Scout 2 has been sold out for a while at NewEgg, and they're not even carrying it anymore at TigerDirect. I hope its not discontinued. Seems you can still get it on ebay at least.


I don't think it's been discontinued since the auto-notify button is still on Newegg and their Canadian counter part has some stock but it doesn't seem like they're offering any other colour than black for some reason.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> I don't think it's been discontinued since the auto-notify button is still on Newegg and their Canadian counter part has some stock but it doesn't seem like they're offering any other colour than black for some reason.


What's really bizarre is if you go to the NewEgg website and put "Storm Scout 2" in their search engine, it'll turn up the Storm Scout 2, Item # N82E16811119263, that's out of stock...

But if you go to Google, put "Storm Scout 2" in the search engine, one of the hits is for a Storm Storm 2 at NewEgg. When you click on that link, its for Item #N82E16811119295, which _is_ in stock, and slightly more expensive than the out of stock one. But you can only pull it up by going to Google first (or putting that item number in the search engine).

Weird. But hey, get 'em while they last!


----------



## JR1de57

So i have a scout 2 with an evga x58 sli3 board (link for board pic https://www.evga.com/files/Image/58804/132-BL-E758-A1_XL_5.jpg) in it and i have one of the big cooler master v8 coolers on my cpu atm. (My old build outta my old tower) I was wanting to use some sort of water cooler (h60 h80i etc...) to cool the processor instead of that big v8 tower hanging out in there to help air flow... im having some heat issues with my north bridge and i need to re apply paste i believe to it but i was wanting to also help with air flow as well. my problem with rear mounting a radiator is there is a taller heat sink at the back of the case on the motherboard that gets in the way. Would the h80i fit in the top of the case just in push or pull? i know i could do h100i up top but id rather not lose the handle. also im open to thinner airflow coolers as well. Figured i'd ask for help here before ordering something. thanks in advance.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

I guess while we're on the subject of coolers:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103100

I think it should fit in the Storm Scout 2, right?


----------



## Wildblade

i cant tell if you're sarcastic or not









but if you were, I've seen the Noctua NH-D14 fit inside a stormscout2.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildblade*
> 
> i cant tell if you're sarcastic or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you were, I've seen the Noctua NH-D14 fit inside a stormscout2.


If that was to me, no, I'm serious. It looks like a good cooler. I'll just have to do some searching for it now, but its still available at some places besides TigerDirect and NewEgg.

EDIT: Ah Performance-PCs.com has it.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildblade*
> 
> i cant tell if you're sarcastic or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you were, I've seen the Noctua NH-D14 fit inside a stormscout2.


I had the D14 in my Scout 1 and it fit perfectly and that was a much more cramped case. That Cooler Master cooler will fit but Newegg doesn't seem to be carrying it anymore since you can't get an auto-notification on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR1de57*
> 
> So i have a scout 2 with an evga x58 sli3 board (link for board pic https://www.evga.com/files/Image/58804/132-BL-E758-A1_XL_5.jpg) in it and i have one of the big cooler master v8 coolers on my cpu atm. (My old build outta my old tower) I was wanting to use some sort of water cooler (h60 h80i etc...) to cool the processor instead of that big v8 tower hanging out in there to help air flow... im having some heat issues with my north bridge and i need to re apply paste i believe to it but i was wanting to also help with air flow as well. my problem with rear mounting a radiator is there is a taller heat sink at the back of the case on the motherboard that gets in the way. Would the h80i fit in the top of the case just in push or pull? i know i could do h100i up top but id rather not lose the handle. also im open to thinner airflow coolers as well. Figured i'd ask for help here before ordering something. thanks in advance.


I'm not 100% sure but I don't think you can fit the H80i up top without having to mount either the radiator or the fan outside the case since there isn't a lot of clearance between the motherboard and the ceiling.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hmlee2442*
> 
> An actual club for a PC case. Haha!
> My first DIY PC! Absolutely love the case!


Sweet


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.atekcr.com/cooler-master-rc-k550-kwn1-k550-mid-tower-atx-usb3-cs.html?___store=us&___from_store=cr

Yeesh! And people think the HAF series is fugly? There is a new contender


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.atekcr.com/cooler-master-rc-k550-kwn1-k550-mid-tower-atx-usb3-cs.html?___store=us&___from_store=cr
> 
> Yeesh! And people think the HAF series is fugly? There is a new contender


Yeah the local brick and mortar TigerDirect carries that, but not the Storm Scout 2. The mind boggles.


----------



## NirHahs

how do they open the bottom HDD cages in scout 2?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.atekcr.com/cooler-master-rc-k550-kwn1-k550-mid-tower-atx-usb3-cs.html?___store=us&___from_store=cr
> 
> Yeesh! And people think the HAF series is fugly? There is a new contender


Man that case looks F150 inspired. The truck is a lot nicer though.


----------



## cjc75

Just got the new eVGA 750w G2 PSU for my Storm Scout.

For those that don't follow the PSU releases, this is the new G2 unit based on the Superflower Leadex G2 platform; which is currently giving the Seasonic Km3 a real run for its money, and beats the Corsair AX in many reviews and tests; and is priced about $30 - $40 less then those two.

eVGA just released two new models in the 750w and 850w range, so I got the 750 to replace my aging Thermaltake Tr2-Rx PSU.

Its fully modular, so I am looking forward to getting in there and redoing some of my cabling mess in my little Storm Scout, which I'll probably work on over the weekend!


----------



## Jorgekovski

Hi! Just acquired this case and this is also my first build.

Sorry for the quality of the pictures, only have my iphone as a camera


----------



## KillThePancake

Found a mounting point for my drives, just bolted though the stock holes, figures id share. Scout I by the way.


----------



## Papas

Man i love the cm scout. Ive had 4 and modded every one of them. Miss my scout.


----------



## semitope

I was a bit distressed when I realized my Scout 1 was a lightweight when it came to giving the GPU some space to stretch. When I bought it this wasn't something I considered at all and I started wishing I had got a different case. Still kinda wish I had one of them fancy easily remoable fan filter having, tons of space having fans everywhere having USB 3.0 having cases... but I think I found a solution to my potential GPU problem.

When i was upgrading from my LGA 775 build I realized that the 5.25" cage may be able to take the end of a graphics card if the PCI-e slot was high enough. I noticed this was down to mostly mATX boards and pretty much ruled out AMD since they have none of those afaik for their higher end. I bumped into the gryphon z87 and a deal later it's installed.

What I want to know from those that have mATX boards and/or have tested this is, does it work? Can you put in long graphics cards without them bumping into the edge of the 5.25" cage? Have yet to actually try. Still rocking a 5770/iGPU


----------



## Papas

Yes it does work. It puts the gpu just high enough to go over the 3.5bay and into the 5.25 Bay. If you want, it's 8 rivets to remove the hard drive Bay and pretty easy to do.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Yes it does work. It puts the gpu just high enough to go over the 3.5bay and into the 5.25 Bay. If you want, it's 8 rivets to remove the hard drive Bay and pretty easy to do.


Only 2 slot GPUs though right? Not the three slot monsters that come out here and there


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Only 2 slot GPUs though right? Not the three slot monsters that come out here and there


2 slot just slide in, a 3 slot would not fit in any configuration of mb that I have seen. if you look back at some of the scout build logs you can def see some people getting away with a 2 slot just sliding into the 5.25 bay


----------



## Tohdman

Been a little obsessed with making it look nice with as little money as possible, that's why there's electrical tape and hockey tape on the end of wires












Do you guys think that a couple of these fans on the top and back or the same type without LEDs and a white LED strip along the top would look better?


----------



## MenHpoS

hello guys this is my new hamble rig and praudly cose of badget i can present it to you. to bad that i had not a biger budget


----------



## MenHpoS

hi SteliosDX nice build you got there. will you share with us your build , or you want to keep it a secret ?


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenHpoS*
> 
> hello guys this is my new hamble rig and praudly cose of badget i can present it to you. to bad that i had not a biger budget


That is a beautiful rig. Nice work.


----------



## Wildblade

added few things since I last posted here. build log should be in sig.


----------



## Papas

You are one of a couple people I have seen with hd tray mounted tha way. I like it. Did cm ever start selling them in there store that way or did you have to mod it.


----------



## Wildblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> You are one of a couple people I have seen with hd tray mounted tha way. I like it. Did cm ever start selling them in there store that way or did you have to mod it.


the rails are removable on it as well. I had it the other way, but realized it was impossible to install 2 SSDs on the tray if you want cables in the back. So I just reversed the rails.


----------



## semitope

Hopefully departing the scout club soon. Airflow and GPU clearance along with so-so dust filtering got me looking elsewhere. If I had the scout 2 I might not be but meh.


----------



## AuraNova

It's unfortunate that this club has been fairly empty all this time.

With that, if anyone cares, I plan to use my Storm Scout for an upcoming build next year. I am hoping that I would have the space needed to complete the build as I would like.


----------



## KungFuSlug105

Hey AuraNova I have the same plan as ive stripped mine back to the bared bones and have a few ideas up my sleeve.my project will take some time but ill add images of the build as time goes by.

not got a name for my project but it will come with time.

Ill keep all you budding CM Storm fans updated


----------



## KillThePancake

My Scout is still trucking! Just put in a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 and an 8350, I want to do some modding yet, but don't feel like tearing it all apart.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> It's unfortunate that this club has been fairly empty all this time.
> 
> With that, if anyone cares, I plan to use my Storm Scout for an upcoming build next year. I am hoping that I would have the space needed to complete the build as I would like.


The case is getting old I think & lots of Scout users now moving on to much newer cases (I'm one). Still the Scout is a good case for its time.


----------



## HueyTheGod

Going to be ordering this case tomorrow, along with my other parts!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($309.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.99 @ Micro Center)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($164.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($154.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* OCZ Vertex 460 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($149.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card ($423.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Cooler Master CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced ATX Mid Tower Case ($95.00)
*Power Supply:* Corsair RM 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($144.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($23.19 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($22.40 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($22.40 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($22.40 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $1564.31
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-04-18 21:05 EDT-0400)_

I have a few questions for you guys though.


Is putting a fan on the bottom next to the PSU to blow air at the GPU going to be worth it?
I want to go with the Corsair Air Series High Performance Edition Pressure fans to be pushing air at the GPU on the front right window, is there another fan you would choose that is black and red, or just black?
Do you guys like it?
For whoever travels with this, does it hold up well? I will be traveling 2-4 times a day with this haha.


----------



## Wildblade

i still think the Scout 2 is a great case. Build quality and the handle is what attracted me the most when I got it a year ago. But I get the feeling though and understand some woes. Especially when 240 rads cant really be accommodated comfortably without either modding or it sticking out on top


----------



## levicyberious

My Storm Scout: cable management 04/19/14


----------



## Papas

So clean. Nice work.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Guys what`s better the rosewill armor evo or the storm scout II advanced?


----------



## Jorgekovski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Guys what`s better the rosewill armor evo or the storm scout II advanced?


Storm scout 2 advanced hands down.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Someone is using a storm scout II advanced with a nh d14?someone have had a haf 922 and this one?how good is the sidepanel clearance?which one has better airflow in the gpus with custom fans


----------



## Jorgekovski

Update: Changed my PSU, removed the middle HDD space, Backplate for GPU, Corsair fans for radiator and top of the case, NZXT Led strip and some cable management


----------



## Wildblade

much cleaner, nice job! Gonna save one of the pics for reference on adding a 120 radiator on back. Its nice to see from other builds how much space I got to work with when planning a loop in the Scout2.


----------



## Jorgekovski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildblade*
> 
> much cleaner, nice job! Gonna save one of the pics for reference on adding a 120 radiator on back. Its nice to see from other builds how much space I got to work with when planning a loop in the Scout2.


Thank you! I think my next upgrade will be either moving from CD/DVD drive to BluRay or from 23 inches monitor to 27.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Never mind, I skimmed this thread to fast. I apologize!


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Someone is using a storm scout II advanced with a nh d14?someone have had a haf 922 and this one?how good is the sidepanel clearance?which one has better airflow in the gpus with custom fans


someone is sungi a nh d14 in thsi case? or the non advanced 2? and the case fans goes inside the case or goes up?
and what about the 120mm bottom fan?does it fit with a rosewill capstone?


----------



## kikooxX

So hey, I am doing a new build and already bought the case, which is a CM Storm Scout 2, and now I am deciding the cooling for it, I couldn't find information from owners about, how many fans should I get? I've got a sabertooth 990FX rev 2.0, so I only got (besides de CPU Fan connector which will be connected to my corsair h80i) 4 PWN connectors and I was wondering, where to put them, the airflow is pretty much defined, but I don't don't if I should go full ****** with 6 fans or just two at the front or just one and two at the side panel. Looking forward to hear from you guys! thanks! Oh BTW I will be using CM XtraFlo Fans, they are not available at every market as far as I know, but are really good budget fans, since I cant buy Noctuas and those corsair SP120 are about 30USD each where I live.


----------



## Jorgekovski

I think it depends on your CPU and GPU as well.
Personally I use 2 fans on the front of the case as intakes, 2 for the corsair h60 and 1 exhaust on top (going to add a second on top). No fans on the side panel or bottom of the case.

As for the fans, I use the Corsair SP120 for the radiator and front intake and Corsair AF120 as exhaust on top.


----------



## kikooxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorgekovski*
> 
> I think it depends on your CPU and GPU as well.
> Personally I use 2 fans on the front of the case as intakes, 2 for the corsair h60 and 1 exhaust on top (going to add a second on top). No fans on the side panel or bottom of the case.
> 
> As for the fans, I use the Corsair SP120 for the radiator and front intake and Corsair AF120 as exhaust on top.


Using a Gigabyte GTX770 windforce OC'ed and a FX 8350 up to 4.7~4.8 and using a corsair h80i. Those corsair are out of reach for me unfortunatelly.


----------



## Jorgekovski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikooxX*
> 
> Using a Gigabyte GTX770 windforce OC'ed and a FX 8350 up to 4.7~4.8 and using a corsair h80i. Those corsair are out of reach for me unfortunatelly.


The windforce series has a very good cooling, I myself have a GTX 670 Windforce and the temps are never over 60 Celsius at full load.

There has been always a debate between the amount of fans on the cases, the positioning, the positive and negative pressure, so I guess you should try and test for yourself and see what setup suites you the most, but if you ask me I'd go for 2 front intakes, 1-2 top exhaust and 1 back exhaust.


----------



## kikooxX

Yeah, I know, lots of debate everywhere, I will just try different set ups anyway. And thats why I chose the windforce, I am going with Two front intake, one in the side panel (just to give the VGA some fresh air, it has good cooling but blowing hot air thru the card is not very effective so it deservers some fresh air) And 2 at the top, thanks for the response! Btw, nice nice rig, really clean, and where did you get that backplate? I was only able to find and EVGA backplate for sale!


----------



## Jorgekovski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikooxX*
> 
> Yeah, I know, lots of debate everywhere, I will just try different set ups anyway. And thats why I chose the windforce, I am going with Two front intake, one in the side panel (just to give the VGA some fresh air, it has good cooling but blowing hot air thru the card is not very effective so it deservers some fresh air) And 2 at the top, thanks for the response! Btw, nice nice rig, really clean, and where did you get that backplate? I was only able to find and EVGA backplate for sale!


Thank you!

I ordered the backplate from this website www.coldzero.eu the design can be custom made if you don't like any of the current ones, the material is acrylic.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Any reason why this wouldn't work as replacement led fans in the front?


----------



## Wildblade

they are 120mm. so yes, they fit.


----------



## GoEz

Hey guys, can anyone direct me to where I can buy a drive bay to install an SSD? When I moved out of my parents a while back I left a lot of accessories laying around and the white box that came with the case got trashed. I don't think they have them on the CM store or if they do I missed it. Or maybe someone has a spare laying around that I could compensate for?

Also my top fan went kaput, any recommendations for a replacement?


----------



## Jorgekovski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> Hey guys, can anyone direct me to where I can buy a drive bay to install an SSD? When I moved out of my parents a while back I left a lot of accessories laying around and the white box that came with the case got trashed. I don't think they have them on the CM store or if they do I missed it. Or maybe someone has a spare laying around that I could compensate for?
> 
> Also my top fan went kaput, any recommendations for a replacement?


The CM Store has replacements that include hdd and ssd drives, I will send you the exact link later.

As for the top fan, I'd personally go for Corsair AF120.


----------



## GoEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorgekovski*
> 
> The CM Store has replacements that include hdd and ssd drives, I will send you the exact link later.
> 
> As for the top fan, I'd personally go for Corsair AF120.


That would be awesome, thanks!

edit~

This is what I found on CM store but they are sold out. Says I also need a drive tray to use it...can I order drive rails to use it?

e2~ Talked to a CM rep and had the brackets stocked in no time, awesome support. $10 shipping is a killer but I got what I need!


----------



## Jorgekovski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> That would be awesome, thanks!
> 
> edit~
> 
> This is what I found on CM store but they are sold out. Says I also need a drive tray to use it...can I order drive rails to use it?
> 
> e2~ Talked to a CM rep and had the brackets stocked in no time, awesome support. $10 shipping is a killer but I got what I need!


Awesome, I was about to link you there.

Yeah the price isn't cheap but I don't think it is too expensive, I want to purchase 4 screws that go in front of the Storm Scout 2 for my intake fans but unfortunately I live in Mexico and they do not ship to Mexico


----------



## GoEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorgekovski*
> 
> Awesome, I was about to link you there.
> 
> Yeah the price isn't cheap but I don't think it is too expensive, I want to purchase 4 screws that go in front of the Storm Scout 2 for my intake fans but unfortunately I live in Mexico and they do not ship to Mexico


I actually ordered the Scout 2 accessory kit since all I needed was railings and screws, which ones are you talking about? Maybe I can help you out once everything is delivered.


----------



## Jorgekovski

Oh that would be awesome, these are the screws I am looking for


----------



## GoEz

You got it, I'll shoot you a PM when I have everything and we'll sort it out.


----------



## Jorgekovski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> You got it, I'll shoot you a PM when I have everything and we'll sort it out.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## MelAlvarado

Hey bros. Does anyone have a Sketchup model of the Scout 2? I'm just learning how to use it, but I need the model for a mod I'm planning. If no one has it, I'll make it and post it here when it's finished. It might be a long time because I've only been using the program two hours, but I already got the hang of it. Also, I'm gonna make it as precise as I can, so don't expect milimetric precision or something like that.


----------



## Papas

I really want the scout 2 white version...so purdy


----------



## MelAlvarado

Ok... Apparently I'm having fun with this, so do expect milimetric precision.


----------



## MelAlvarado

It was totally unnecesary, but I made the drive lock mecanism on full detail.


----------



## Jorgekovski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelAlvarado*
> 
> It was totally unnecesary, but I made the drive lock mecanism on full detail.


lol but it looks pretty cool imo, seems you are having fun modeling.


----------



## MelAlvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorgekovski*
> 
> lol but it looks pretty cool imo, seems you are having fun modeling.


Oh yes. It's my first time modeling stuff and so far it's going great. The colour scheme of Sketchup kinda makes me want to paint the drive cage white and leave the lock mecanism black.


----------



## MelAlvarado

Drive cage finished, also with full detail.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> That would be awesome, thanks!
> 
> edit~
> 
> This is what I found on CM store but they are sold out. Says I also need a drive tray to use it...can I order drive rails to use it?
> 
> e2~ Talked to a CM rep and had the brackets stocked in no time, awesome support. $10 shipping is a killer but I got what I need!


if it were a 2.5" HDD that might be necessary, but an SSD just needs to not bounce around if you move the case. If I had this issue I'd just Velcro it to something or use some other means


----------



## Mitez

My Storm Scout Mod!


(All lights controlled by on/off switch)


----------



## MelAlvarado

Hey bros. A little question. I'm currently working on the side panels, but I need an opinion. If you ahd the choice, would you rather leave the little bump on the side panels as a different group, or should I combine it with the rest of the panel so it's a single piece of metal? I'm thinking about modders here, because they might want to remove the bump and put a big window in there or something.


----------



## Bogd4n

That bump helps u hide the cables when you're doing wire management. On the other side it helps you install a bigger cooler.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## MelAlvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> That bump helps u hide the cables when you're doing wire management. On the other side it helps you install a bigger cooler.
> 
> Sent from Acer S500


Yes, yes. But my question was if I should combine the bump with the large piece of metal to make it a single piece of metal. Anyway, I've come to the conclussion that it doesn't harm anyone if they're separated and it adds the option to remove it if you want.


----------



## MelAlvarado

Does anyone know the actual size of the standoffs in the Scout 2? I want to be precise on that one.


----------



## unimatrixzero

The best I can guess they are 1/4 inch standoffs. not counting the screw in part. Just the stand off from the tray itself is 1 quarter of an inch.


----------



## MelAlvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> The best I can guess they are 1/4 inch standoffs. not counting the screw in part. Just the stand off from the tray itself is 1 quarter of an inch.


Damn, I forgot to update. Yes, they are 1/4" long from the tray to the mobo itself.


----------



## MelAlvarado

This journey is finally coming to an end. I would like to thank my mom for providing the internet connection, my math teacher for always believing in me and my dog. Even though you died several years ago, I still love you.


----------



## JR1de57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelAlvarado*
> 
> This journey is finally coming to an end. I would like to thank my mom for providing the internet connection, my math teacher for always believing in me and my dog. Even though you died several years ago, I still love you.


anyway i could get that file from you? just got a 3d printer at work would love to use it to maybe make a few parts... maybe psu cover or other things etc...


----------



## MelAlvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR1de57*
> 
> anyway i could get that file from you? just got a 3d printer at work would love to use it to maybe make a few parts... maybe psu cover or other things etc...


Of course bro, when I finish I'll send you the link. Right now I'm giving it the final details. I even took the time to make the mesh in full detail. It even slows down my computer. My body is pain.


----------



## JR1de57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelAlvarado*
> 
> Of course bro, when I finish I'll send you the link. Right now I'm giving it the final details. I even took the time to make the mesh in full detail. It even slows down my computer. My body is pain.


cool appreciate it


----------



## JR1de57

So did anyone get creative with mounting an h80i in their case? my mother board in my scout 2 (evga x58 sli3) has a huge heat sink tower that blocks the rear exhaust spot as an option and i think it is too wide to fit on top...


----------



## Fatman811

Mine mounted like a dream. Gigabyte 990FXA UD5.


----------



## MelAlvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR1de57*
> 
> So did anyone get creative with mounting an h80i in their case? my mother board in my scout 2 (evga x58 sli3) has a huge heat sink tower that blocks the rear exhaust spot as an option and i think it is too wide to fit on top...


That heat sink shouldn't be a problem. My H80i fits perfectly and I have the Sabertooth Z77 with the massive Thermal Armor. Just make sure you have the tubing on the top, because the rad won't fit in any other way.


----------



## MelAlvarado

For anyone who might want it, here's my Sketchup model of the Storm Scout 2: https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=u73f1c530-53a0-4f5c-a869-217aeadc2787


----------



## semitope

Nice. Looks good man


----------



## JR1de57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelAlvarado*
> 
> That heat sink shouldn't be a problem. My H80i fits perfectly and I have the Sabertooth Z77 with the massive Thermal Armor. Just make sure you have the tubing on the top, because the rad won't fit in any other way.


cool thanks ill give it a try once i put my stryker back together. i was being lazy and didnt want to pull my v8 off the board if it didnt look like it would fit and i was really iffy about it. ill give it a try...


----------



## CyberDNT

Hello guys... i saw this forum several times and attrracted to join this forum because i used CM Storm Scout started 5 years ago then now i started a project named Decepticon Killer with colour themed Black Red inspired from Decepticon that used a Fatality Killerz motherboard....

Here is the actual condition and still work in progress of PSU Cover, Drive Bay Cover, and add sleeve cable..... will update as soon as the upgrade is installed



The Cable Management Process




I'm actually interested to break down the drive bay locker at the scout so maybe i can repaint or add some carbon sticker.... anyone here can teach me how to do it?

Thank you so much... nice to meet you all


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Been a bit since i posted something here, so i thought i'd upload this very recent sound to light video that i shot in 1080p.. all info is in the video description and will be going into my signature soon


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliasOfMyself*
> 
> Been a bit since i posted something here, so i thought i'd upload this very recent sound to light video that i shot in 1080p.. all info is in the video description and will be going into my signature soon



me want :O


----------



## TripNip

Hey guys, figured I'd post an updated pic
Phenom II x6 1055t @ 3.6
12gb Ram
2 Radeon 6870's in Xfire
Thermaltake 750 PSU
Nothing specail and a little outdated but gets the job done


----------



## CyberDNT

*Decepticon Killer - Upgraded - Final Ver*
Chase: CM Storm Scout
Procie: Intel i7 4770k
CPU Cooler: Corsair h80i
Mobo: Asrock z87 Fatality Killer
VGA: MSI GTX 660ti pe oc
RAM: G.Skill Sniper 2x4Gb 1600 + Corsair Vengeance 2x4Gb 1600
HDD SSD Samsung Evo 840 120 Gb
HDD WD Caviar Blue 250Gb + WD Caviar Green 500Gb
PSU: Corsair RM750
Fan: 2x Enermax Vegas Duo
DAC: Dbe DAC Burr Brown

Logitech MK710 Keyboard + Mouse
Speaker: Sonic Gear Blue Thunder BT II V
Headphone: Beyer Dynamic DT 831 w/ DT 880 Housing
Logitech Rumblepad 2
PS2 Joystick



Spoiler: Show Off Time




























Spoiler: Show On Time



























Spoiler: Decepticon Killer




















Thank You


----------



## Jorgekovski

Awesome Job @CyberDNT ! I really liked what you did on the psu and hdd covers


----------



## Sensus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajsc1086*
> 
> First time to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous set-up since I recently sold my CM Seidon 120M. Hoping to replace it with H100i. But after reading some reviews about the rad or the fans being on top, I'm back at the drawing board again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently hunting for a CM Hyper 212+ EVO Turbo to temporarily cool my 4670k since I'm only using Intel stock HSF. My motherboard seems to be undersized but I'm planning to replace it with Asrock Fatal1ty Z87 soon.
> 
> Stuffs packed inside the Scout II:
> 
> Intel i5-4670k @ stock speed
> Gigabyte Z87MX-D3H
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB x 2 DDR3 1600
> Sapphire R9 290 Reference
> Seasonice M12II 850w
> 1TB WD HDD
> 2TB Seagate HDD
> LG ODD


That rad on the back of the case, is that in push pull And do you have to give up a fan on top?


----------



## tengtium

my sarah build:


----------



## Amrael

I customized my old trusty Scout and now I'm looking to sell it because I barely use it anymore pet projects and all.

The specs are;

CM Storm Scout Biohazard Mod
Case: CM Storm Scout Custom
CPU: Intel i5 3570k
CPU Cooler: Thermatake Water 2.0 Performer
Mobo: MSI Z77A-GD-65 Gaming
VGA: PNY GeForce GTX 770 2GB Triple fan
RAM: Patriot Viper III Red&Black 16GB 4x4GB DDR3 2133 1.5v.
HDD SSD PNY XLR8 240GB
HDD WD Caviar Black 1TB
PSU: OCZ Fatal1ty 1000w
Fan: Top: 1x Yate Loon 140CFM 140mm Red/ Front Top 1x Yate Loon 88CFM 120mm Red/Radiator 2x Koolance 108CFM 120mm Radiator fans/ Front bottom Scythe Kaze Jyu Ni 110CFM Silent 120mm

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.670643509683057.1073741831.117293321684748&type=3

I'm asking for $1250, please give me honest feedbacks and I need suggestions on where to post it apart from ebay to sell it faster. Thanks beforehand.


----------



## StoweSkier

Question for you folks here...

I have a storm scout (not the II) and i just put a new motherboard in. As I was doing the install I was reminded of how messy the stock fan molex connectors are, as well as the fact that they are not hooked up to the motherboard to be controlled.

Obviously i could just get new fans with pin connectors and hook them up to the motherboard, but then I lose the ability to control the lights on the front top cover.

So my question is - what is the best way to install new fans that can be controlled by the motherboard while retaining the ability to control the lights from the case button?

Thanks!


----------



## vlaint

What would be a recommended fan for the 2 intake in a scout 2? Since the hdd cage is blocking the path of the fan. thinking of sp120 high performance,blademaster,cougard vortex. Static pressure fans are ideal for this right?


----------



## sav4

I would like to know this to the hd cage and my 780ti block a lot of airflow


----------



## MisterNoisy

Got bored and decided to transplant my main gaming desktop into a Scout II that I had laying around (from an aborted build for a friend) from an NZXT Phantom:


----------



## Lord Lalous

just made my rig









i5 4670k
asus z87-k
h80i
8GB RAM 1600MHz
GTX 770

first rig I have ever done, what do you guys think about cable management? Got any tips for improvement?


----------



## Choquito

Nice build. But the top fans aren't t in good senses, tjey must extract air. And why kept silent not put the HDD in the cage of bottom? You can remove the cage of the height with by removing 4 lived and by blowing up 4 rivets (they are small, a hammer blow screwdriver is enough). Sorry for my english


----------



## yusuper

Hi. Why is my led on stock fan is not working? Both front and back.

Where did i need to connect wire of the led lon/off button?

Thanks


----------



## sav4

nice setup lord lalous was wondering what sort of temps do u see with the h80i looking at upgrading my 412slim to one but not sure if ill benifit from one.

Has anyone used both a 412slim air cooler and a h80i ?


----------



## yusuper

Minor paint job.


----------



## Wildblade

i thought about painting the exterior. wanted to match the noctuas. what type of paint is that? and did you prep at all for it such as sand, tape, or strip at all?


----------



## yusuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildblade*
> 
> i thought about painting the exterior. wanted to match the noctuas. what type of paint is that? and did you prep at all for it such as sand, tape, or strip at all?


I used spray can Anchor brand. 1 for turqoise and 1 for clear. I just wipe the case with dry cloth to clean any dust and no tape was used.


----------



## tengtium

updated My Sarah Build...


----------



## Alvin Porras

*GHOST DESTROYER*


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvin Porras*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GHOST DESTROYER*


What RAM are you using in that? The sinks have a neat pattern.


----------



## angry scout

So, yeah.... i havent posted here anything for ages but i have been doing a lot of pc upgrading so if you guys remember anything from my last version of my build you know its a big upgrade.

Specs:

I5 4670K

R9 280X DC II TOP

Asus maximus VI HERO

Same hyper 212 EVO cooler and same 8gb of ddr3 hyperx 1600mhz cl9 (grey ones) than before

rest of the specs are kind of irrelevant.....1tb barracuda.....700w powersupply......

outside the case:.... like AOC 21:9 IPS monitor, Qpad MK-80 keyboard and Sennheiser rs-170 headphones.


----------



## shaffGHT

My Custom PSU cover . before and after




After






Custom paint Logitech f310
this


and this


----------



## InsertNoCoins

Hey guys, so I'm upgrading my computer soon, currently I have an MSI H61M P31 motherboard and I just bought an MSI Z77A-G41, I know its definitely not the best but I got it for only $39.99, so I feel like I couldn't have gone wrong, especially for how tight a budget my upgrade is. But heres the thing, I'm planning on buying a GTX 970, and I'm stuck between the EVGA Superclocked ACX 1.0 GTX 970, and the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G OC Edition. The problem is, I want the MSI one because its a much more stable card in terms of overclocking, but I think it may cut too long for the case. My current GTX 770 is 267mm long, and this is how it looks inside the case: 

The EVGA is somewhere in the 240s in terms of mm(Too lazy to look it up), and the MSI, the one that want, is 269mm, 2mm more than my current 770. What do you guys think?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Here are some pics of my case nothing special


----------



## Kareha

Does anyone know if a reference GTX 980 will fit in here without resorting to modding or bending?


----------



## Lord Lalous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> nice setup lord lalous was wondering what sort of temps do u see with the h80i looking at upgrading my 412slim to one but not sure if ill benifit from one.
> 
> Has anyone used both a 412slim air cooler and a h80i ?


Sorry for the late reply.

My i5-4670k is overclocked to 4.4GHz and I have idling temps of 37°C, under prime95 never higher than 76°C


----------



## NickBRCM




----------



## NicksTricks007

Hi guys! It's been a little bit since I've posted here. Real life has been getting in the way of my cyber life lol. Anyways, I was just wondering if anyone has had any luck with mounting a 280 Rad on the front of the Scout II. I know there's some mod work to be done, but my question is would it be better/easier to mount one on the inside or outside of the case?

EDIT: Forgot to be specific about which 280 rad. I'm looking to get the Cooler Master Nepton 280L.


----------



## tengtium

just upgrade my sarah..

new psu, cpu block and motherboard.

ASUS Z87 Maximus Formula VI with Free Watchdog (literally).. lol











need to cut the motherboard tray so that i can fit the psu at the back when the shroud already installed. because i don't have (UN)Designs Z2 holder for my reservoir i created a acrylic holder to mount it in my radiator.



psu shroud already finished. need to find where to put the holes for my pump and for gpu pci-e cable.



now all the holes cut.



put some fittings..

for pump



for radiator



for cpu block and motheboard

'

for reservoir



and gpu



putting all loop together by installing the tube.



put some simple drainage system at the radiator..



skip the leak test video because soo excited to boot the rig.









add some acrylic sheet to hold the hard drive at the side of the radiator. and do fair cable management at the back.



... now..

the finish product..



hope you enjoy it.

thanks.


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## Wildblade

anyone seen a Scout 2 with the Swiftech H200X? I know there will be that top radiator issue, but was wondering if mounting the fans externally will work.


----------



## unimatrixzero

I just love the work
you guys are doing here
So much has come and gone
but Semper Fi. Do or Die.


----------



## semitope

I should mention that I fit an ASUS STRIX card in my storm scout 1 case, if I haven't already. Card is supposedly 11" long. Luckily, as I mentioned long ago, I had gotten a mATX case to allow for longer cards. Since the mATX boards more often have the x16 slot way up by the ram slots. The card barely fits under the ram slots with its backplate but no problems with case. Now I wonder how removing it for upgrading will go. For longer cards I imagine fitting it in would be harder because of the angle required to get it in


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

hey guys wanted to try and pic one your brains on this next build idea i have in my head. the question is has there been a 3 way sli set up done inside one of the scout 2 cases, and if yes what kind of mobo was used. i have been tossing the idea cause i realy realy like this case but i realy realy want to jam 3 780tis into this sucker. i have been searching on the web and strangly enough i have come across a pic that shows three reference 700 series gpus in sli in a scout 2 case but no info from the pic. now i try to find that pic again on google and cant find it. so now i think im crazy, and maybe i didnt see it i just wanted to see it since im crazed over doing this build. i have three differnet boards i can use in this build, a gigabyte g1 sniper 3, a asus rampage 3 extrem, and a evga ftw mobo all of wich do 3 way sli. i would love to squeeze that g1 sniper in there but not sure it would fit or any of the others. so has anyone seen this config in this case and if so what was used cause the more i talk about it the more i want to do it, and then over clock the crap out of it. i patiently await a response.


----------



## sav4

hey guys wanted to try and pic one your brains on this next build idea i have in my head. the question is has there been a 3 way sli set up done inside one of the scout 2 cases, and if yes what kind of mobo was used. i have been tossing the idea cause i realy realy like this case but i realy realy want to jam 3 780tis into this sucker. i have been searching on the web and strangly enough i have come across a pic that shows three reference 700 series gpus in sli in a scout 2 case but no info from the pic. now i try to find that pic again on google and cant find it. so now i think im crazy, and maybe i didnt see it i just wanted to see it since im crazed over doing this build. i have three differnet boards i can use in this build, a gigabyte g1 sniper 3, a asus rampage 3 extrem, and a evga ftw mobo all of wich do 3 way sli. i would love to squeeze that g1 sniper in there but not sure it would fit or any of the others. so has anyone seen this config in this case and if so what was used cause the more i talk about it the more i want to do it, and then over clock the crap out of it. i patiently await a response.

Im no expert on this but unless u are putting these under water u will run into temp issues im running only 1 780ti and get 80 degc in gaming i have tried many diff fan configes and still stays at that and with you adding more cards will only cause them to get even hotter.
you only option would be to mod the h/d cage to remove the air restriction the scout 2 has or rig up additional fans within the case .iam looking at 2way sli but have come to the conclusion i need a better case.
as with the motherboard not sure which is compatible what platform are the m/b ?


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> hey guys wanted to try and pic one your brains on this next build idea i have in my head. the question is has there been a 3 way sli set up done inside one of the scout 2 cases, and if yes what kind of mobo was used. i have been tossing the idea cause i realy realy like this case but i realy realy want to jam 3 780tis into this sucker. i have been searching on the web and strangly enough i have come across a pic that shows three reference 700 series gpus in sli in a scout 2 case but no info from the pic. now i try to find that pic again on google and cant find it. so now i think im crazy, and maybe i didnt see it i just wanted to see it since im crazed over doing this build. i have three differnet boards i can use in this build, a gigabyte g1 sniper 3, a asus rampage 3 extrem, and a evga ftw mobo all of wich do 3 way sli. i would love to squeeze that g1 sniper in there but not sure it would fit or any of the others. so has anyone seen this config in this case and if so what was used cause the more i talk about it the more i want to do it, and then over clock the crap out of it. i patiently await a response.
> 
> Im no expert on this but unless u are putting these under water u will run into temp issues im running only 1 780ti and get 80 degc in gaming i have tried many diff fan configes and still stays at that and with you adding more cards will only cause them to get even hotter.
> you only option would be to mod the h/d cage to remove the air restriction the scout 2 has or rig up additional fans within the case .iam looking at 2way sli but have come to the conclusion i need a better case.
> as with the motherboard not sure which is compatible what platform are the m/b ?


hmmm airflow and temps good look, wasnt even considering that. especialy since im running them in a trooper case right now and my max temp at max load is like a ******ed 56 to 65 across the thee gpus. things to consider here. might have to toss this idea out my head, but man would that little mid look awsome sauce with three of them bad boys stuffed in there lol. plus all the other goodies.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> hmmm airflow and temps good look, wasnt even considering that. especialy since im running them in a trooper case right now and my max temp at max load is like a ******ed 56 to 65 across the thee gpus. things to consider here. might have to toss this idea out my head, but man would that little mid look awsome sauce with three of them bad boys stuffed in there lol. plus all the other goodies.


Yer it would look good . What type of 780ti do u have ? Do u have a custom fan profile? U could always do the h/d cage mod and that would improve the temps and u wouldn't need to worry about which m/b to use


----------



## sav4

Does anyone have a h100i setup in the front of the scout 2 ?
If so would u mind posting a pic of it
Thanks


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Yer it would look good . What type of 780ti do u have ? Do u have a custom fan profile? U could always do the h/d cage mod and that would improve the temps and u wouldn't need to worry about which m/b to use


right now im running three evga gtx780ti's super clocked editions referance design, i like how they look over the aftermaket fan setups. i currently use the evga software precisionx deal to work and setup fan profiles. but in my trooper they run all day in game and never brake a swet. hmmmm hd cage mod, considering i can place two ssds on the back of the mobo plate like i did my boys scout 2, i would only realy need the bottom part of the cage maybe 2 slots, crap now i want to do this build again!!!


----------



## NickBRCM

Can I fit an H100 at the top of the case without put the fans or the reservoir in the external top ?


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

ok ocn'ers and scout peeps, did all my math work and looked at everything i need to modify, and its final im going to squeez a gigabyte g1 sniper 3 mobo into this sucka, with three gtx 780ti's and all the fixings to go with. wich me luck, i will post build pics once i start the build. case has been ordered just waiting on her to come in. then is on!!! like donkey kong!!!!!


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> ok ocn'ers and scout peeps, did all my math work and looked at everything i need to modify, and its final im going to squeez a gigabyte g1 sniper 3 mobo into this sucka, with three gtx 780ti's and all the fixings to go with. wich me luck, i will post build pics once i start the build. case has been ordered just waiting on her to come in. then is on!!! like donkey kong!!!!!


Sounds good can't wait to see it .
Good luck


----------



## ocer9999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickBRCM*
> 
> Can I fit an H100 at the top of the case without put the fans or the reservoir in the external top ?


Don't think you can fit something of that size onto the top.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Is there any way that I can fit (2x) SLI Gigabyte G1 GTX 970s into this case? I'm only using 1 HDD and 1 SSD, could I just remove some drive bays to make it fit? I'm pretty (read: very) noobish when it comes to this stuff, so I really appreciate any insight anyone can give me on this. Thank you!

edit: This is what PPP is telling me:
Quote:


> The Cooler Master CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced ATX Mid Tower Case supports video cards up to 399mm long, but video cards over 287mm may block drive bays. Since the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card is 312mm long, some drive bays may not be usable.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickBRCM*
> 
> Can I fit an H100 at the top of the case without put the fans or the reservoir in the external top ?


hey i know for a fact it can fit but for my friends build we had to remove the top grill, and bolt the radiator on top and the fans to the radiator from the inside of the case. so the radiator is sitting just under the handle exposed. i have pics of his build we did a while back i will post it once i get home. he has an old school asus p6t-deluxe mobo with duel gtx 580's in it and that liquid cooler. like i said it only fit on top with fans bolted on from the inside up. but it worked and gave the case a pretty cool mad max vibe to it with the radiator exposed.


----------



## Mister Brooks

Hello,
Can I installing a water cooling ( NZXT KRAKEN X61 ) for my case Cooler master scout 2 ( White ) ?








If the answer is no







What is the best water-cooler for my case (ِ MY CPU : i7 4770k )
And if possible, Please give me a list of the best water cooling ( locked ) in the world







And be compatible with my case


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

here are some of the pics from my boys build we did at work lol. we were shamming out, on the clock building a pc!!! what better way to build then on the clock!!! hahahahaha. 




if you look at the top where the handle is you can see the radiator for the corsair water cooler. its the h100i fans are on the inside. worked out pretty good.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tengtium*
> 
> just upgrade my sarah..
> 
> new psu, cpu block and motherboard.
> 
> ASUS Z87 Maximus Formula VI with Free Watchdog (literally).. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to cut the motherboard tray so that i can fit the psu at the back when the shroud already installed. because i don't have (UN)Designs Z2 holder for my reservoir i created a acrylic holder to mount it in my radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> psu shroud already finished. need to find where to put the holes for my pump and for gpu pci-e cable.
> 
> 
> 
> now all the holes cut.
> 
> 
> 
> put some fittings..
> 
> for pump
> 
> 
> 
> for radiator
> 
> 
> 
> for cpu block and motheboard
> 
> '
> 
> for reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> and gpu
> 
> 
> 
> putting all loop together by installing the tube.
> 
> 
> 
> put some simple drainage system at the radiator..
> 
> 
> 
> skip the leak test video because soo excited to boot the rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add some acrylic sheet to hold the hard drive at the side of the radiator. and do fair cable management at the back.
> 
> 
> 
> ... now..
> 
> the finish product..
> 
> 
> 
> hope you enjoy it.
> 
> thanks.


Great job with this build! I'm interested in how you customized this case do you have a build log?


----------



## Mister Brooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Brooks*
> 
> Hello,
> Can I installing a water cooling ( NZXT KRAKEN X61 ) for my case Cooler master scout 2 ( White ) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the answer is no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best water-cooler for my case (ِ MY CPU : i7 4770k )
> And if possible, Please give me a list of the best water cooling ( locked ) in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And be compatible with my case


*help me help help i need buy water cooling on Monday, but puzzled







*


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Brooks*
> 
> *help me help help i need buy water cooling on Monday, but puzzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The x61 will not fit without a lot of modifications . You can fit 240mm rads in the top but either the fan or rad will sit outside and the grills won't go back on or it can be mounted in the frt but again needs hd cage modding.
H80i is about the best straight fitting aio cooler imo or go a top air cooler
Hope this helps


----------



## Mister Brooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> The x61 will not fit without a lot of modifications . You can fit 240mm rads in the top but either the fan or rad will sit outside and the grills won't go back on or it can be mounted in the frt but again needs hd cage modding.
> H80i is about the best straight fitting aio cooler imo or go a top air cooler
> Hope this helps


Thanks for reply
why not can I put the radiator and fans inside the case ??
like this


or this


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Brooks*
> 
> Thanks for reply
> why not can I put the radiator and fans inside the case ??
> like this
> 
> 
> or this


Is that in a scout 2 ?
The top space barely fits a 240mm rad and the x61 is280mm there are some pics in the last few pages with h100 in the top and frt .
Main issue is the distance between the mb and the top of the case .


----------



## Mister Brooks

If only solution is to put the radiator inside case and fans outside (top) the case
like this



But the fans, to pull air hot inside case or pump cold air inside case ?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Brooks*
> 
> If only solution is to put the radiator inside case and fans outside (top) the case
> like this
> 
> 
> 
> But the fans, to pull air hot inside case or pump cold air inside case ?


Yes u can mount it like that or fans inside rad outside better cpu temps drawing cool air in but u will want filters for dust management or if u don't have to many hd u can remove the cage and mount it in the front of the case .
Have a look at the pics people have posted in the last couple pages in the thread.
How much modding do u want to do to fit one in ?


----------



## cjc75

Hey all, I'm thinking about doing a case upgrade sometime soon, maybe after Christmas...

Keeping my Storm Scout of course!

But its my old Thermaltake ARMOR case that I want to replace and I am thinking about going with either the Scout 2, or a CM Trooper.

See I just got a nice brand new Z97 motherboard with an i5-4690K, and I want to set it up to run with my old custom water loop set up.

I've got, an old Apogee XT cpu block with the right mounting hardware, and an MCP 655 Pump w/ attached XSPC Tank and an XSPC RX120 Radiator...

I plan to use a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP-15 1850's on the Rad in push/pull...

So I am wondering...

I know my existing Scout 1 has no room for such a rad set up with the pump/tank, but does the Scout 2?

I mean, how difficult would it be to get this stuff set up on a Scout 2 without having to do any modification to the case itself?

Or would I be better off considering the Trooper?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Hey all, I'm thinking about doing a case upgrade sometime soon, maybe after Christmas...
> 
> Keeping my Storm Scout of course!
> 
> But its my old Thermaltake ARMOR case that I want to replace and I am thinking about going with either the Scout 2, or a CM Trooper.
> 
> See I just got a nice brand new Z97 motherboard with an i5-4690K, and I want to set it up to run with my old custom water loop set up.
> 
> I've got, an old Apogee XT cpu block with the right mounting hardware, and an MCP 655 Pump w/ attached XSPC Tank and an XSPC RX120 Radiator...
> 
> I plan to use a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP-15 1850's on the Rad in push/pull...
> 
> So I am wondering...
> 
> I know my existing Scout 1 has no room for such a rad set up with the pump/tank, but does the Scout 2?
> 
> I mean, how difficult would it be to get this stuff set up on a Scout 2 without having to do any modification to the case itself?
> 
> Or would I be better off considering the Trooper?


If you want to do water cooling look at a different case scout 2 needs lots of modding to get anything bigger than a 120mm rad .


----------



## nitrousoxide10

I decided to post a few pics of my scout again. In the process of sleeving cables right now. Never mind the temp HDDs.

http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/nitrousoxide10/media/IMG_20141214_121920.jpg.html

http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/nitrousoxide10/media/IMG_20141214_120923.jpg.html

http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/nitrousoxide10/media/IMG_20141214_115124.jpg.html


----------



## Tomce

Hi guys

I'm planing on to buy a Scout 2 for myslef,but im thinking to use a full plexy side panel.I think its gonna look a little too simple and empty....so can you tell me some suggestions on how to put some decals on the plexy or what?

Any ideas are welcomed

P.S. I have never seen a full plexy Scout 2


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> ok ocn'ers and scout peeps, did all my math work and looked at everything i need to modify, and its final im going to squeez a gigabyte g1 sniper 3 mobo into this sucka, with three gtx 780ti's and all the fixings to go with. wich me luck, i will post build pics once i start the build. case has been ordered just waiting on her to come in. then is on!!! like donkey kong!!!!!


Hey ghostfac3killa how's the build going ?


----------



## NickBRCM

My monster is finished!

But guys, can I fit the Intel TS13X on the back of the Scout 2 ?


----------



## darrenwks

My new Storm scout 2 gaming rig


----------



## kasek55

Hs anyone ever tried adding more 5,25" bays to scout 2. I've got more then 3 things I want to use not sure how to keep them all lol. Iv got my DVD drive,fan controller, and was wanting a coolant reservoir/pump and my storage box for USNS and stuff I no its a lot of molding but would b cool to add 2 more even 1


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Hey ghostfac3killa how's the build going ?


had to take a half time on it. she is still pending. work change and had to relocate to a new location. so once im grounded and set up I will continue the build and finish it up. one of those things with contracting...


----------



## kasek

i want to get a closed loop CPU water cooler to put on the back exhaust fan spot in my storm scout 2. I have the sabertooth z77 mobo so a 1155 socket, and i have 2 120mm fans mounted on the top and i want to have 2 blue led fans mounted to the rad. It doesnt need to come with them as I currently have 2 on my cpu cooler that I would transfer over. so i need something that cna be push pull and have clearance for the 2 top fans being mounted any ideas.... Also how do you mount the fans? internal one pulling air through rad, back one pushing out case im guessing..

thank you

edit: i was looking at the Hydro Series™ H80i High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kasek*
> 
> i want to get a closed loop CPU water cooler to put on the back exhaust fan spot in my storm scout 2. I have the sabertooth z77 mobo so a 1155 socket, and i have 2 120mm fans mounted on the top and i want to have 2 blue led fans mounted to the rad. It doesnt need to come with them as I currently have 2 on my cpu cooler that I would transfer over. so i need something that cna be push pull and have clearance for the 2 top fans being mounted any ideas.... Also how do you mount the fans? internal one pulling air through rad, back one pushing out case im guessing..
> 
> thank you
> 
> edit: i was looking at the Hydro Series™ H80i High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler


Have you considered our Nepton 120XL?

*Source:* Link



This will fit in the rear as an exhaust perfectly in your CM Storm Scout.


----------



## kasek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Have you considered our Nepton 120XL?
> 
> *Source:* Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will fit in the rear as an exhaust perfectly in your CM Storm Scout.


i was looking at the corsair one for the program to monitor the fans and temps adn what not but am undecided. I am actually debating getting a new tower such as the haf x, azza gt1 or something else that i can find to be similar.. straying away from haf x due to the lack of usb 3.0 having to take up my rear usb ports.


----------



## Timstuff

tl;dr version: As someone who's used an H80i in my Storm Scout 1 for almost 2 years, I can say that a single rad liquid cooler is pretty much the best option for that case. If you have a Storm Scout 2, then a 240mm rad is without question the way to go.

I long mulled over the ways in which I might fit a 240mm rad in my SS1, but it was for naught-- and I crave that stable 4.5+ GHz clock speed on my Ivybridge i7 enough that I am going to be upgrading cases soon just so I can get a bigger radiator. Whether I go closed or custom loop has yet to be decided, although I will say that custom loop is pretty much overkill if your options with the case are limited to a 120mm radiator, but if you have an SS2 then I would say consider and weigh all the options carefully. Closed loop is an extremely easy, no-fuss solution, though custom loops have gotten much easier and more affordable to work with lately due to all the kits available. Keep in mind though that custom will still cost you a lot more, and whether or not it's worth it to you is largely dependent on 1) how serious of an overclock you want, 2) how badly you want the E-peen, and 3) whether or not it seems like a "fun" project to you. Also, even though you can get some software support for a custom loop radiator if you hook the fan headers up to your motherboard, you will no doubt find that the software options for closed loop coolers are much better. One of the biggest reasons I'd be deterred from going custom loop is just the fact that I've grown accustomed to being able to control every facet of my cooler with a few clicks of a mouse.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kasek*
> 
> i was looking at the corsair one for the program to monitor the fans and temps adn what not but am undecided. I am actually debating getting a new tower such as the haf x, azza gt1 or something else that i can find to be similar.. straying away from haf x due to the lack of usb 3.0 having to take up my rear usb ports.


I totally understand as you can always use HWINFO64 to monitor your fan speeds and temperature, however it may not look as pretty as Corsairs link, it will definitely get the job done. The HAF-X now has USB 3.0 ports on the front I/O panel FYI.



*Source:* Link


----------



## kasek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> I totally understand as you can always use HWINFO64 to monitor your fan speeds and temperature, however it may not look as pretty as Corsairs link, it will definitely get the job done. The HAF-X now has USB 3.0 ports on the front I/O panel FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* Link


you dont need to plug them into your mobo rear usb 3.0 anymore? it has a usb 3 header like the usb 2.0? im still in the debating faze of what tower to get and it was a high contender just gotta wait for it on sale if i do decide to go with it


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kasek*
> 
> you dont need to plug them into your mobo rear usb 3.0 anymore? it has a usb 3 header like the usb 2.0? im still in the debating faze of what tower to get and it was a high contender just gotta wait for it on sale if i do decide to go with it


No as it is in the front IO panel now. Very convenient and modern


----------



## RodimusConvoy

I've got all my parts picked out, I'm just confused on one thing: fans.

I mean I like the look of Cooler Master's Jetflo fans, but they're expensive and all the reviews say they're noisy. This can be managed by the adapters they come with, but that decreases the RPM which defeats the purpose fans in the first place. After all, fans that are less than 2000rpm are plentiful, both online and in brick and mortar stores. So the real importance of Jetflos is that they're POM?

In theory I'd like to fill up ALL the fan slots. Intake front and side, exhaust top and back. Has anyone done this with Jetflos?

So I guess what I'm confused about, trying to figure out, is how important fans are. High-end fans like Jetflos that can produce 2000rpm, or cheapo $10 or less fans that are like between 1000 to 1500rpm.

What will be inside: AMD 8350, stock not overclocked, and aircooled. Thanks.


----------



## Timstuff

*EDIT
Somehow this post ended up in the wrong thread. Pay it no mind.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> I've got all my parts picked out, I'm just confused on one thing: fans.
> 
> I mean I like the look of Cooler Master's Jetflo fans, but they're expensive and all the reviews say they're noisy. This can be managed by the adapters they come with, but that decreases the RPM which defeats the purpose fans in the first place. After all, fans that are less than 2000rpm are plentiful, both online and in brick and mortar stores. So the real importance of Jetflos is that they're POM?
> 
> In theory I'd like to fill up ALL the fan slots. Intake front and side, exhaust top and back. Has anyone done this with Jetflos?
> 
> So I guess what I'm confused about, trying to figure out, is how important fans are. High-end fans like Jetflos that can produce 2000rpm, or cheapo $10 or less fans that are like between 1000 to 1500rpm.
> 
> What will be inside: AMD 8350, stock not overclocked, and aircooled. Thanks.


I have my scout with 4 jetflo 120mm .1500rpm and below they are ok and flow heaps it all depends on how quiet u want your PC and if your not o/c u can set them lower and u won't even hear them.also you won't need to fill your case with fans unless your having temp issues but I can't see that happening at stock


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I have my scout with 4 jetflo 120mm .1500rpm and below they are ok and flow heaps it all depends on how quiet u want your PC and if your not o/c u can set them lower and u won't even hear them.also you won't need to fill your case with fans unless your having temp issues but I can't see that happening at stock


Thanks for the reply. I have this idea in my head as far as looks for the case: I want all the intake fans to be LED, and the exhaust fans to be non-LED. So if I don't need high powered (2000rpm) fans cause I'm not overclocking, I guess cheapo fans will be best. Also I'm wondering how important POM bearing is, since a cursory Google search says only Jetflos have them.

That also kinda directs me back to some Bitfenix Spectre PWMs, since they can be modded to take advantage of the on/off switch on the front panel. They go up to 1800rpm and have adapters as well.

Decisions and more research...but your words helped clear something up, thanks again.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have this idea in my head as far as looks for the case: I want all the intake fans to be LED, and the exhaust fans to be non-LED. So if I don't need high powered (2000rpm) fans cause I'm not overclocking, I guess cheapo fans will be best. Also I'm wondering how important POM bearing is, since a cursory Google search says only Jetflos have them.
> 
> That also kinda directs me back to some Bitfenix Spectre PWMs, since they can be modded to take advantage of the on/off switch on the front panel. They go up to 1800rpm and have adapters as well.
> 
> Decisions and more research...but your words helped clear something up, thanks again.


Any time if you find some fans u like ask the guys in daves air cooling guide they know heaps about fans


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> I've got all my parts picked out, I'm just confused on one thing: fans.
> 
> I mean I like the look of *Cooler Master's Jetflo fans, but they're expensive and all the reviews say they're noisy.* This can be managed by the adapters they come with, but that decreases the RPM which defeats the purpose fans in the first place. After all, fans that are less than 2000rpm are plentiful, both online and in brick and mortar stores. So the real importance of Jetflos is that they're POM?
> 
> In theory I'd like to fill up ALL the fan slots. Intake front and side, exhaust top and back. Has anyone done this with Jetflos?
> 
> So I guess what I'm confused about, trying to figure out, is how important fans are. High-end fans like Jetflos that can produce 2000rpm, or cheapo $10 or less fans that are like between 1000 to 1500rpm.
> 
> What will be inside: AMD 8350, stock not overclocked, and aircooled. Thanks.


Our JetFLO's have an outstanding CFM rating and make for great chassis fans, however they can be very noticeable at higher RPM's as you can use the fan adapters to quiet them down. When it comes to sound it can be different for everyone which is a subjective based on the person you're asking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have this idea in my head as far as looks for the case: I want all the intake fans to be LED, and the exhaust fans to be non-LED. So if I don't need high powered (2000rpm) fans cause I'm not overclocking, I guess cheapo fans will be best. Also *I'm wondering how important POM bearing is*, since a cursory Google search says only Jetflos have them.
> 
> That also kinda directs me back to some Bitfenix Spectre PWMs, since they can be modded to take advantage of the on/off switch on the front panel. They go up to 1800rpm and have adapters as well.
> 
> Decisions and more research...but your words helped clear something up, thanks again.


Our POM bearing technology makes for a stronger and longer lasting bearing. Keep in mind sometimes things can happen and we can cover you for up to two full years from your original purchase date.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Cool I got a reply from one of the CM reps that frequent this site.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Our JetFLO's have an outstanding CFM rating and make for great chassis fans, however they can be very noticeable at higher RPM's as you can use the fan adapters to quiet them down. When it comes to sound it can be different for everyone which is a subjective based on the person you're asking.


I actually have one SickleFlo fan, blue LED, in the old computer I'm using now. Front intake. Not a Jetflo, obviously, but like a Jetflo is 2000rpm and I don't notice it. But there's a difference between just one and like...five to seven. Still, thanks to sav4's comments, I might invest in them and just use the adapters. Since I'm not overclocking all the fans don't necessarily have to be at 2000rpm.

Quote:


> Our POM bearing technology makes for a stronger and longer lasting bearing. Keep in mind sometimes things can happen and we can cover you for up to two full years from your original purchase date.


Thats also why I'm thinking of investing in them, despite the price. One of the first things I saw in the opening post of the board sav4 suggested was that Jetflos were recommended. I just wish there was a way to turn off the LED, it would go great with the on/off feature on the Storm Scout 2.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> Cool I got a reply from one of the CM reps that frequent this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have one SickleFlo fan, blue LED, in the old computer I'm using now. Front intake. Not a Jetflo, obviously, but like a Jetflo is 2000rpm and I don't notice it. But there's a difference between just one and like...five to seven. Still, thanks to sav4's comments, I might invest in them and just use the adapters. Since I'm not overclocking all the fans don't necessarily have to be at 2000rpm.
> Thats also why I'm thinking of investing in them, despite the price. One of the first things I saw in the opening post of the board sav4 suggested was that Jetflos were recommended. I just wish there was a way to turn off the LED, it would go great with the on/off feature on the Storm Scout 2.
> 
> Thanks for your comments.


How are you planning on running all of them fan controller, splitter?
Are you ordering them or is there a store close by ?
What fans are u running atm ?


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> How are you planning on running all of them fan controller, splitter?


Splitter.
Quote:


> Are you ordering them or is there a store close by ?


I'd have to get them either through NewEgg or TigerDirect online. The local brick and mortar TigerDirect doesn't carry them, but they have plenty of those Corsair SPs or whatever they're called, plus cheapo fans. I think they also have more blue LED SickleFlos.
Quote:


> What fans are u running atm ?


Actually after the CM rep replied I went and checked. I actually have TWO SickleFlos in my case, front intake blue LED, back exhaust no LED. And I hear it, but it doesn't sound like "a jet taking off" like I've heard people say in regards to Jetflos on some sites I've been to. Its a nice hum that I kinda like.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> Splitter.
> I'd have to get them either through NewEgg or TigerDirect online. The local brick and mortar TigerDirect doesn't carry them, but they have plenty of those Corsair SPs or whatever they're called, plus cheapo fans. I think they also have more blue LED SickleFlos.
> Actually after the CM rep replied I went and checked. I actually have TWO SickleFlos in my case, front intake blue LED, back exhaust no LED. And I hear it, but it doesn't sound like "a jet taking off" like I've heard people say in regards to Jetflos on some sites I've been to. Its a nice hum that I kinda like.


You could use the sickle flow as exh and the jetflo as intakes .
Check what your m/b fan connector can handle as they do draw some power on start up .
I gather your not phased about controlling them via pwm if u are swiftech make a good fan hub that is pwm or akasa do a cable version power from psu or sata and pwm from mb


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> You could use the sickle flow as exh and the jetflo as intakes .


Hmmm good thinking.
Quote:


> Check what your m/b fan connector can handle as they do draw some power on start up .


Oh I'm not doing anything to THIS computer. Its going away, either as a donation or I'll give it to my grandmother. This is for a future build I've been talking about for a while. The mobo I want is in my sig, but if you can't see it is an ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0, which they keep in stock at the local Tiger Direct store.
Quote:


> I gather your not phased about controlling them via pwm if u are swiftech make a good fan hub that is pwm or akasa do a cable version power from psu or sata and pwm from mb


Hey I'm open to advice, that's why I'm here. I want all of this taken care of automatically, but if I'm in error thinking the mobo or a program will that that, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## NickBRCM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dag128*
> 
> 
> 
> My scout II rig.
> 
> AMD FX 8350 @4,8 ghz
> Corsair Dominator 1866 mhz 8 Gb
> Gigabyte 990fx ud7 motherboard
> 2x Msi Radeon HD7950
> 2x Samsung 830 series 120 gb ssd in raid 0
> Seagate 1 tb hdd
> 
> And yes, that is a corsair H100 mounted at the top, i replaced the original fans with slim fans from sycthe, and got it all to fit innside the case.


Say more about your H100 and please, more pics ! Good temps ? I'm planning to use with the 4790K.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Hi All hope these qualify to join


----------



## DrAcK

Just recycled a storm scout 1

Asus 1150 pro Gammer
I7 4790k OC @ 4.6g
Deepcool Neptwin CPU cooler
16g 1866 cas9 ram
2 SSD,s & 250g M.2 PCIE ssd & 750g data drive
EVGA GTX 970

http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a2/200x200px-ZC-a2e80669_IMG_04341.jpeg
http://cdn.overclock.net/1/1c/200x200px-ZC-1cd84caf_IMG_04451.jpeg
http://cdn.overclock.net/f/fa/200x200px-ZC-fa0300c9_IMG_04462.jpeg
http://cdn.overclock.net/0/0a/200x200px-ZC-0a6a4bae_IMG_04491.jpeg
http://cdn.overclock.net/5/50/200x200px-ZC-504078d4_IMG_04501.jpeg

or view it here
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1350714/toxics/


----------



## TheHamPimp

Hi guys. Proud Scout I owner! I just upgraded my components, and figured i'd look into modding my front ports from USB 2.0 to USB 3.0. Has anyone popped off the cover and tried to do that retrofit? The new Scout is cool, but I guess I'm the sentimental type. I could toss something into one of my 5.25 bays, but that just doesn't look classy enough for me Any ideas?


----------



## Timstuff

I've had some great times with my SS1 rig and it somewhat saddens me that I'll soon be parting with it. I suppose I should take some pictures before I dismantle her.


----------



## gtagamer1

Has anyone tried installing a longer GPU going back into the 5.25 inch bays? I am trying to figure out if I can fit a Gigabyte GV-R928XOC-3GD REV2 into my Storm Scout 1 and from the looks of it and a few rough measurements it looks like I might be able to fit it in if I install it on my top PCIe, has anyone else tried installing a dual slot gpu in the 5.25 inch bay area or installed a Gigabyte GV-R928XOC-3GD REV2 by chopping some of the card off?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ive seen others just making a small cutout in the hd/5" bays to gain clearance for longer cards..maybe try that if it dont fit... an old
https://www.google.com/search?q=Gigabyte+GV-R928XOC-3GD+REV2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=EV09VaO6BqLn7gbXkoC4Dw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAw&biw=1262&bih=542#tbm=isch&q=amd+radeon+5970+black+edition+gpu

fits in there wit some minor tweaks..so youll be ok i guess....


----------



## gtagamer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> ive seen others just making a small cutout in the hd/5" bays to gain clearance for longer cards..maybe try that if it dont fit... an old
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Gigabyte+GV-R928XOC-3GD+REV2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=EV09VaO6BqLn7gbXkoC4Dw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAw&biw=1262&bih=542#tbm=isch&q=amd+radeon+5970+black+edition+gpu
> 
> fits in there wit some minor tweaks..so youll be ok i guess....


\
Ideally I would like the case to remain unmodified. Do you think I could remove part of the cards plastic shield that goes over the edge if I had to, there is a rotational image of the card on newegg so you can see what I am talking about.


----------



## Timstuff

Last week I had to tear down my old Storm Scout build because I was moving to a Corsair C70. I liked my SS quite a bit though, and considering I only paid about $70 for mine I think it was a pretty solid value-oriented case for the time, despite the problems I had with cable management, dust, and radiator compatibility (that last one was my biggest reason for moving). I don't know if I ever got around to posting photos of it in this thread, but before I dismantled the build I immortalized it with a few last photos.








Now I have an empty Storm Scout with a bunch of blue LED fans that needs a new home. If you're interested in seeing my new Vengeance C70 build though, I'll be posting pics of it in the C70 owner's club thread soon.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

you should be fine i think..dont cut at the actual card itself or anypart of it..youll void the warranty..rather cutt out the need space from the case instead...most dont worry about modded cases if you plan to sell it...

timstuff,,check yo pm


----------



## saldtch

I need some help mounting a CM Nepton [email protected]@
Want to keep my cpu a little cooler so I bought this AIO water cooler.
I had an Asrock Extreme 4 Z97 which really sucks as I am returning it today after just one week. It couldn't power down and add 0.15V extra to the cpu, the coating was very bad...etc. etc. ) anyway the only good thing was I had enough space to mount that 120XL with a push pull config all inside the case at the back.

Now I switched to a gigabyte Z97 gaming 7. It's a much better mobo but the cpu socket is closer to the back panel so I can no long mount both fans of the push pull inside the case. However if I mouth the pull fan outside the case, the case door is blocked by the fan.

What options do I have if I want to have the push pull config if I still want to mount the pull fan at the back? or should i just mount it at the vent near the floor?

Thanks! will upload some pics of my rig later!. Cheers


----------



## X-PREDATOR

get a few zipties...then do the fan mod in the 5' bays solution.........i.o.w...mount the whole thing in the 5.25 bays as intake p/p...just put a small foam strip underneath the rad itself as to prevent any scratching happening.......from there you can easily install a rear and top (extra fan) to aid in cooling....its the easiest way to get it done...,,

it never ceases to amaze me why manufacturers just dont stick to identical socket location positioning on motherboards...not centered..not too low/close to pcie 1/not to near the rear nor the top....
hope this helps..t helped me when i modded a antec 920....kept the chip at under 40 at all times.....granted this was on a q6600....not the hottest running chip ever...


----------



## saldtch

Thanks very much for the suggestion, but I have a DVD Drive installed there....would I be able to mount the push pull there so the fans and radiator are facing perpendicular to the bottom of the DVD drive? Or is it just too stupid that will just block the airflow? I actually tried to place the whole thing at the bottom of the case but i think there just not enough clearance due to the tube connection area....I probably will stick with one fan or soon later I may test the efficiency of the push pull config to see if the benefits are great enough for a case mod at the back.

Yea you know I thought all mobos should have very similar cpu socket positioning ...but you know I was wrong ...it is really hard to choose a motherboard IMO.....I already consider the bios, the software, the fan controllers, and other features... and still I ended up with one that has a cpu socket blocking my fan cooler ...I actually am too considering changing to a corsair c70 (the handle(s) is a must for me) and that I will have to worry less...even though I still like my scout 2 (and if it came with better or more dust filters)
let me upload a pic of mine...


----------



## maced129

Hey does anyone have any spare hard drive rails? Or does anyone know if the hard drive rails for the enforcer will work on the scout? (CM only sells them on their site)


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maced129*
> 
> Hey does anyone have any spare hard drive rails? Or does anyone know if the hard drive rails for the enforcer will work on the scout? (CM only sells them on their site)


Where are you located ?


----------



## maced129

Quote:


> Where are you located ?


US - Maryland


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maced129*
> 
> US - Maryland


Bit far for u to collect them I'm in Australia .


----------



## mattvan1

My ghost white cm storm scout 2. One pic with original unmodded closed water loop. Other pic with modded cooler master closed loop. It also runs through a second radiator in the 5" bay. Removed the plastic window and had glass cut to fit. It looks way clearer now. Definitely looked neater before the water cooling mod, but the top graphics card temp has dropped almost 20 degrees C. The bottom one doesn't need water since it's an Asus directcu ii, it's at the bottom, and it doesn't go over 63 degrees C.


----------



## tonyptony

Apologies if this has already been discussed, but does anyone know if it's possible to retrofit the front USB connectors to USB3?


----------



## NickBRCM

Guys, can I put a second EVGA GTX 980 Classified in the Scout 2 with the side fans installed ? I'm worried about the height of the card.


----------



## sav4

Not sure why not just put your existing card in the slot to try ?


----------



## NickBRCM

Good idea, thanks, I will try.


----------



## acidreign

The holy frail link is no longer with us. Moment or silence.
.........
Anybody have a new resource? I'd love to do this to my rig.


----------



## Sheza

Hey all!

I've seen a couple of mods for this case that let you install longer graphics cards. I'm looking to fit in an ASUS R9 290X DirectCUII. Time is of the essence here so I'm looking for the quickest way to do it... are there any guides out there?


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheza*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> I've seen a couple of mods for this case that let you install longer graphics cards. I'm looking to fit in an ASUS R9 290X DirectCUII. Time is of the essence here so I'm looking for the quickest way to do it... are there any guides out there?


Putting in a 290 was actually the end of my storm scout, you are going to have to remove at least part of the HDD cage to make it work.

If you have multiple HDDs the fastest way would be to just remove the entire cage and replace it with a mountain mods 140mm fan HDD cage mounted on the front intake fan.

If you only have one HDD you could just mount it to the floor where you are removing the old HDD cage. Might be bale to get away wiht mounting two HDD's on the floor but I doubt 3 would fit, alternatively you can mount SSD's to the back of the motherboard tray. or even zip tie them to the side of the 5.25 inch bays.


----------



## Sheza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> Putting in a 290 was actually the end of my storm scout, you are going to have to remove at least part of the HDD cage to make it work.
> 
> If you have multiple HDDs the fastest way would be to just remove the entire cage and replace it with a mountain mods 140mm fan HDD cage mounted on the front intake fan.
> 
> If you only have one HDD you could just mount it to the floor where you are removing the old HDD cage. Might be bale to get away wiht mounting two HDD's on the floor but I doubt 3 would fit, alternatively you can mount SSD's to the back of the motherboard tray. or even zip tie them to the side of the 5.25 inch bays.


Is the bit on top of the HDD cage (i.e. the ;floor' of the 5.25 bays) part of the cage, and would be removed along with it? It's difficult to see.

As I only have one HDD, I think it might be fastest to just remove the cage and be done with it. Re-position the SSD and mount of the HDD to the floor like you said.


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheza*
> 
> Is the bit on top of the HDD cage (i.e. the ;floor' of the 5.25 bays) part of the cage, and would be removed along with it? It's difficult to see.
> 
> As I only have one HDD, I think it might be fastest to just remove the cage and be done with it. Re-position the SSD and mount of the HDD to the floor like you said.


No there are four rivets in the floor of the 5.25 bay, drill them out and the corresponding 4 on the bottom of the case to remove the hdd cage.

That should be all you need unless your top PCI slot is really high.


----------



## sav4

Won't it fit with the top hd piece removed ? I had my 780ti in my scout 2.


----------



## tonyptony

Anyone have 2 of the Scout 5-1/4" drive bay covers they don't need anymore? My new configuration no longer has drives in two bays and I seem to have lost the covers. If there's anyone who would be kind enough to donate, please PM.


----------



## Sheza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjm1*
> 
> No there are four rivets in the floor of the 5.25 bay, drill them out and the corresponding 4 on the bottom of the case to remove the hdd cage.
> 
> That should be all you need unless your top PCI slot is really high.


Well I guess it must be high because I've had to mount the card to the second x16 slot. I just removed the HDD cage and mounted both the HDD and the SSD in the 5.25 bays.

To fit it in the top 16x slot would require a chunk the of 5.25 floor to be removed, something I can't be bothered to do.

Did I mention I removed the HDD cage while the motherboard & heatsink were still in the case


----------



## CyberDNT

Dear friends...

I have some plan to upgrade my VGA from MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming to MSI Nvidia GTX 970 Gaming, because my old vga is RMA & probably get upgrade option from the distributor.... any can help me to give information that MSI gtx 970 Gaming fit in CM Storm Scout ? because my current VGA MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming is already very fitted...

Thx for the Info & experience


----------



## Wildblade

the storm scout 1 has a _10.5in_ GPU clearance from the back of the case to the drive bays. (source)

the MSI GTX 970 is approximately 279mm in length, which equals _10.98in_. (source)

answer is: *no*. the card will not fit without modification to the existing case or removal of the hard drive bays.

2 mins on Google







hope this helps!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDNT*
> 
> Dear friends...
> 
> I have some plan to upgrade my VGA from MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming to MSI Nvidia GTX 970 Gaming, because my old vga is RMA & probably get upgrade option from the distributor.... any can help me to give information that MSI gtx 970 Gaming fit in CM Storm Scout ? because my current VGA MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming is already very fitted...
> 
> Thx for the Info & experience


I have a gtx 970 strix card in my Scout case, but I had to move the HDD over. My EVGA gtx 970 fits fine without modding anything. Not sure what the dimensions are for the MSI card though.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Can I ask a really silly ? here..HOW in the world do you rremove the top panel fro this case..ive tried before but no luck? any info or youtube?clip maybe I can download?


----------



## acidreign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> Can I ask a really silly ? here..HOW in the world do you rremove the top panel fro this case..ive tried before but no luck? any info or youtube?clip maybe I can download?


No real trick, like a lot of things with snap connectors you feel like you're going to break it but you won't. Just start on one end and pop it 2 snaps at a time. There are 6 total, 3 each side evenly spaced. If you can't get it started you might have to reach inside the case and pop the first 2 on the end from underneath.


----------



## acidreign

Hey since I'm here: Has anyone even ordered the left replacement panel from the CM store? I want a pre-cut window as mine got scuffed to hell and I know I can cut some acrylic at the hardware store but it'll be like $10 anyway and that whole panel is $7.99 so if it came with the tinted, fitted window with the metal clips and everything it might be worth it. Thanks!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

I never even knew it can be done..as theyve never responded even to my storm mouse replacements...i resorted to contacting HQ via email...still no luck..

Thankx fo da tips..iv tried before..but it wont budge a fudge at all..really stuck...i want to remove the handles so i can cut an extra fan hole or so ontop..i saw an amazing mod once smwhere and i wana do the same..

Thanx..

Cut yo own window dude..just reuse old tabs to instal the window..this actualy reminded me that i still have to make a new one myself also..
My cureent one is still 100%..but the fan placement is horrible..


----------



## GoEz

Well guys two EVGA 980's have come into my hands and I have achieved the SLI dream for the first time! The awesomeness level is through the roof.

Now I want to make sure I keep these bad boys cool, I don't think a WC loop is in the books for me but I wanted to hear some ideas from you Storm Scout owners. I have not swapped out any of the fans and I also need to replace the top 140mm since it started making noise on me a couple of months ago and I simply disconnected it. Do you think the stock cooling is sufficient on the 980's with ACX 2.0 or should I look into an AIO solution? Also should I consider adding a pair of fans to the panel? I'm not trying to make my PC sound like an jet engine but I wanna keep the cards and CPU cool so I can feel confident about OCing...


----------



## X-PREDATOR

id remove the hd cage and put a decent noctua 140mm industrial 200rpm fan in there
make a new sidepanel were the fans arent botom to top but side to side for intake...cut a second hole straight thru the roof for an aio 240mm or a 240mm rad setup...with right combo of tools modding this case would be awesome...i plan to once i have time to.....
stock standard the scout is and still is an amzing case...
nice upgrade dude..so the neweer cards actually do work on older boards? yo sig says cpu is i7 920...im selling a bunch of stuff of (i hope) and want to try get a 970...


----------



## GoEz

Thanks for the tips I do have some of the tools for the job just a matter of finding the free time for projects, I already have enough things I need to finish on my car lol.

Yeah my i7 970 is still holding out strong! As for the cards not all of them fit for example I think the strix is too long but these 980 SCs are 10.5 and are SNUG but temps are acceptable just wish this summer heat would die down already...


----------



## bsamsel

still rocking this old case with some new parts, just finished. case still going strong, real strong. new rig and a fresh windows 10 install, what else

980ti and a 5820k, huge step up from the i7 860 and 660ti's i had!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

what dd yo do with the previous gear?


----------



## Wildblade

I know its been asked but I dont think its been answered. Anyone have a pic of the Scout 2 with the Swiftech H220x? Its a possible thought of mine, but thinking of just ditching the Scout 2 to finally properly fit radiators.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Hey guys, if there's any of you that know me, i'm sorry to say i no longer have a Scout as my main PC. My Scout 2 and everything i had in it is now my partners(we live together though lol). I now have an Inwin GROne, i needed a full tower and couldn't spend too much after going a bit over budget on my new build









I'll get some photos of the new build up and update my specs in my sig soon









AoM


----------



## cobes

Hi all, first time poster, long time owner of the CM Storm. Looking for anyone who has installed the consair H80i GT in this case... I am thinking about mounting the radiator where the dvd drives are.. being that i never use cd's anymore see there is plenty of room and i can pull cool air in and have it exhaust out the back and up out the top. is this a good idea for air flow?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i did that once with an antec 920..worked like a charm...with an added top fan for eaxhaust..your temps will be great:thumb:


----------



## RedJokr

Hey guys! 1st time poster in this thread. Storm scout 1 owner here.

I really need some help.

So, I bought the ASUS GTX970 Strix last week and got it today. And it doesn't fit because its BARELY too long. its hitting both the HDD chassis and the expansion bay chassis where they come together. It looks like none of the chassis is removable...









I should've read the case max gpu dimensions beforehand...rookie mistake. But now i have a un-returnable 970 and i don't know what to do. I really don't want to buy a whole new case just because the card is like 9.4mm too long...

Storm scouts max GPU length = 270mm.
My 970 = 11 inches or 279.4mm.

So if i don't get a new case would my only option be to disassemble my rig and take a saw to the chassis? Anyone with experience on this? Any known mods?

Thanks!


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedJokr*
> 
> Hey guys! 1st time poster in this thread. Storm scout 1 owner here.
> 
> I really need some help.
> 
> So, I bought the ASUS GTX970 Strix last week and got it today. And it doesn't fit because its BARELY too long. its hitting both the HDD chassis and the expansion bay chassis where they come together. It looks like none of the chassis is removable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should've read the case max gpu dimensions beforehand...rookie mistake. But now i have a un-returnable 970 and i don't know what to do. I really don't want to buy a whole new case just because the card is like 9.4mm too long...
> 
> Storm scouts max GPU length = 270mm.
> My 970 = 11 inches or 279.4mm.
> 
> So if i don't get a new case would my only option be to disassemble my rig and take a saw to the chassis? Anyone with experience on this? Any known mods?
> 
> Thanks!


I used to have the original storm scout and had the same issue. I ended up removing the hdd bay. It's easy, just have to pop the rivets out. As far as the expansion bay, I ended up trimming the bottom portion that was in the way and then gutted an old dvd drive and used the shell as an hdd mount so I could just slide it into the quick connect slots. It takes a bit of creativity and patience, but it can be done.

Edit: you can pm me if you have any questions regarding this.


----------



## cainy1991

To anyone who may know, is it possible to drill out the HDD cages + 5.25 bays of the SS2 and have the case still be rigid?

I have done this with a couple cases in the past and has left them structurally as sound as a wet biscuit, but I plan on taking the case everywhere..
So soggy biscuit frame isn't an option at all.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedJokr*
> 
> Hey guys! 1st time poster in this thread. Storm scout 1 owner here.
> 
> I really need some help.
> 
> So, I bought the ASUS GTX970 Strix last week and got it today. And it doesn't fit because its BARELY too long. its hitting both the HDD chassis and the expansion bay chassis where they come together. It looks like none of the chassis is removable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should've read the case max gpu dimensions beforehand...rookie mistake. But now i have a un-returnable 970 and i don't know what to do. I really don't want to buy a whole new case just because the card is like 9.4mm too long...
> 
> Storm scouts max GPU length = 270mm.
> My 970 = 11 inches or 279.4mm.
> 
> So if i don't get a new case would my only option be to disassemble my rig and take a saw to the chassis? Anyone with experience on this? Any known mods?
> 
> Thanks!


I was in the same situation. I drilled out the rivets holding the HDD cage in place, and moved the whole cage a few mm to the front of the case. The disadvantage is you have to remove the cage if you want to take out the front 140mm fan. I also mounted the small side panel lock bracket (can't think of the name right now) to the HDD cage to support my GPU and covered it with glue so I wouldn't scratch my card. No more GPU sag, and you can't see the bracket.


----------



## cainy1991

Got the case a couple weeks ago.
Got around to drilling out the HDD cage today, didn't seem to reduce the strength of the case.
Though I will leave the 5.25 bays as they seem to be structural unfortunately.

Had to re do two of the rivets in the handle because it was wobbly af.
Removed all the tabs from the top dust filter and now have it fixed with velcro for ease of removal, rather than having to remove my cpu heatsink every time I wanted to clean the dust out.

Other than that Liking the case, Would like to find something to do with the unused LED button though.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> Got the case a couple weeks ago.
> Got around to drilling out the HDD cage today, didn't seem to reduce the strength of the case.
> Though I will leave the 5.25 bays as they seem to be structural unfortunately.
> 
> Had to re do two of the rivets in the handle because it was wobbly af.
> Removed all the tabs from the top dust filter and now have it fixed with velcro for ease of removal, rather than having to remove my cpu heatsink every time I wanted to clean the dust out.
> 
> *
> Other than that Liking the case, Would like to find something to do with the unused LED button though*.


You could always wire it up to an led light strip or something to that effect.


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> You could always wire it up to an led light strip or something to that effect.


I have gone to an effort to remove and or block all forms of lights from my system


----------



## cmoney408

i hope i dont get poop for asking. i did try and look through some of the links on the front page. but...

does anyone make a custom side panel for the storm scout 2? or do any of cooler masters other side panels fit the storm scout 2?

i like the look of their trooper side panel with a larger window: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/trooper-left-side-windowed-panel-oem-package/

but i do not think it would fit.

or has anyone made a how to to custom cut a larger window?


----------



## abdidas

I have now had this case for almost 7 years.

Front USB ports are falling apart, the headphone and microphone jacks stopped working years ago. It gets extremely dusty inside, dust filters are flimsy and hard to clean. The Tinted side panel is trash, let's dust in and the top area is a pain to clean.

Don't get me wrong the case is very solid and it has served me well for many years









P.S The SCOUT 2 looks like arse compared to the original.


----------



## allsfatal1ty

*Hey, I'm sorry for the Brazilian English.*
I took the CM Scout 2 is little time and I've done some things ... lack much still is under construction, the more you a spoiler and some pictures.

No bays HD / Player will still take that has rest


At the end will look like this


Front with dark acrylic


Here's a picture I really liked


*News coming soon*


----------



## Wildblade

excited to see your finished product.

Its hard to still like my Storm Scout II and dislike how it does not accommodate 240 rads on the top in any convenient way without sacrificing space right under the handle.


----------



## allsfatal1ty

Thanks buddy , I'm also excited for the end result.


----------



## Tohdman

Found myself checking prices on the evolv tempered glass a lot so I did this to my scout to save my wallet.

You might be able to see the drilling didn't go so well on the top left, it's not too noticeable though. The black border is cut vinyl and doesn't look too good either, probably going to redo it with pinstriping.


----------



## blueblip

Hello people!

First off, I'd like to thank everyone in this thread because it's given me some really good advice when I was building this rig.

Like a lot of people on this thread, I'm the proud owner of a CM Storm Scout (1). While I've always built my own rigs since I was a wee lad, this is the first time I'm actually *building* one in its entirety.

So I've got most of it down, but there's still a lot more I think I can do (apologies for the pic - my room isn't very well lit).



Apart from the questions in the picture, would it be possible to fit a second GPU in the case 'as is' with having to remove the hard disk cage?

Any other suggestions on wire management/etc is more than welcome.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cmoney408

i have a storm scout 2. but it looks similar on the inside. i was able to dremel out the half cage (the piece of metal that connects the bottom hard drive rack to the 5inch drive bay rack). once that was removed i was able to mount my gpu radiator in that place. so the front fan screw went through the metal casing and into the radiator. fit like a glove.

though, remember that is is best to have the top of the radiator be the highest point in the loop. in case there are any air bubbles in the loop. its better for the bubbles to rest at the top of the RAD, rather then in the cpu block.

PSU: you do have a modular PSU, it looks like you are using the ports closest to the opening in the case. could you move the in towards the case more? pics of that PSU looks like you can. i alwasys pull all extra wire to behind the case and then strap it down.

my case is the same way, i cannot fit a fan on the bottom. but i think thats ok. i am guessing you are using that as an intake. the bottom fan would be harder to put a filter on. harder to get to to clean. i bought a magnetic filter from thermaltake for my side fan. easy to apply and remove to clean.

you could fit shorter gpu's. not sure what you have now. but gigabyte has a mini 1070. its only 6.65 inches long. so you could get that in SLI. the 950 and 970 also have short versions. im sure other models come in short versions as well.


----------



## cmoney408

here is my pc for reference. i sold one of my GPU's in anticipation for some 1080's. but still rocking a single 980ti for now. ignore the shrouds, i just happen to pick up 2 hybrid coolers for cheap on craigslist. i then bought 2 new shrouds when evga released them.

you can see where i mounted the one front rad. i also have a h100i on top. the rad is outside of the case, and the fans are inside. its the only way it would fit.

i also used some black, blue and clear tape around in the inside of the case. i wanted to block any major vents. less dust. you cant see any tape from the outside. though i also have a positive airflow case. more fans blowing in then blow out. but i still figure the tap will help force the excess air through the h100i, which is my only exhaust.

http://imgur.com/fww7KH3

http://imgur.com/yjVXQ32

http://imgur.com/NoX5Ab7


----------



## blueblip

Quote:


> i have a storm scout 2. but it looks similar on the inside. i was able to dremel out the half cage (the piece of metal that connects the bottom hard drive rack to the 5inch drive bay rack). once that was removed i was able to mount my gpu radiator in that place. so the front fan screw went through the metal casing and into the radiator. fit like a glove.


Sounds encouraging. I've had major issues fitting in my radiator due to how bulky it is. I mean, I have zero complaints about the efficacy of the H80i, but sometimes I feel like I should have ponied up the extra Rs. 2-5000 and gone for a better and slimmer cooler for a mid-tower case like this.
Quote:


> though, remember that is is best to have the top of the radiator be the highest point in the loop. in case there are any air bubbles in the loop. its better for the bubbles to rest at the top of the RAD, rather then in the cpu block.


Did not know about this! Thanks for the tip!
Quote:


> PSU: you do have a modular PSU, it looks like you are using the ports closest to the opening in the case. could you move the in towards the case more? pics of that PSU looks like you can. i alwasys pull all extra wire to behind the case and then strap it down.


I could try. I think I've pushed them inwards as much as I could. The PSU is a FXF 1050W Black Edition Pro, and from everything I've read about it, it's a very fine PSU (and I got it for a decent price to boot). But the cables that came with it are quite stiff. Maybe I should try and shop around for more flexible cables?

I've also pulled all extra wires behind the case and strapped them down, like you've suggested. Thankfully, a fully modular PSU means I don't have more than 2 or 3 extra cables.
Quote:


> my case is the same way, i cannot fit a fan on the bottom. but i think thats ok. i am guessing you are using that as an intake. the bottom fan would be harder to put a filter on. harder to get to to clean. i bought a magnetic filter from thermaltake for my side fan. easy to apply and remove to clean.


Yup, it's an intake. I'll take your suggestion for the magnetic filter too and go shopping for one next week. Though is a side fan really necessary? I'm thinking I currently have too many fans.

INTAKE:
2 front
1 side

EXHAUST:
2 top
2 rear (the radiator requires two fans in a push-pull configuration)

That's...a lot of fans, really IMO. If I ditch the side intake, I could also remove one top exhaust as well. I've heard that side intakes can mess with airflow and aren't desirable. Is there any truth to that, or should I just leave it as is?
Quote:


> you could fit shorter gpu's. not sure what you have now. but gigabyte has a mini 1070. its only 6.65 inches long. so you could get that in SLI. the 950 and 970 also have short versions. im sure other models come in short versions as well.


You hit the nail on the head on your first try. It's a GTX 1070 (Asus Strix).

I checked out the mini-ITX Gigabyte 1070, but couldn't find any reviews about it. By any remote chance, have you heard anything about a) if it's width would be an issue, and b) how cool it runs under load? I now do know it's fans only run when under load (like other 1070 cards), but that doesn't tell me anything about whether it's as efficient at dissipating heat as a full sized GPU. As for the width, I'm worrying that it might make things too tight, and that it might not be best for the system in the long run as a whole (if I rad it right, the card is 139mm wide while the case is 219mm).

And thanks for all the advice!

EDIT:
Quote:


> here is my pc for reference. i sold one of my GPU's in anticipation for some 1080's. but still rocking a single 980ti for now. ignore the shrouds, i just happen to pick up 2 hybrid coolers for cheap on craigslist. i then bought 2 new shrouds when evga released them.
> 
> you can see where i mounted the one front rad. i also have a h100i on top. the rad is outside of the case, and the fans are inside. its the only way it would fit.
> 
> i also used some black, blue and clear tape around in the inside of the case. i wanted to block any major vents. less dust. you cant see any tape from the outside. though i also have a positive airflow case. more fans blowing in then blow out. but i still figure the tap will help force the excess air through the h100i, which is my only exhaust.
> 
> http://imgur.com/fww7KH3
> 
> http://imgur.com/yjVXQ32
> 
> http://imgur.com/NoX5Ab7


I here I thought I went overboard with fans! Clearly, I'm not doing enough without that many rads









The idea to mount the rad on the top of the case is interesting, but I'm not sure I want to have the top filter permanently removed as it might let in far more dust than I'm comfortable with, especially since I live in a dusty place (though the taping idea might be needed: negative airflow + dusty environment = having to dust the insides twice a week at least).


----------



## cmoney408

Fans:

1) ideally you should have more intake fans (positive airflow). if you have more exhaust, it will cause outside air to be sucked in through any open holes in the case (negative airflow). this means more dust in your h80i. if you have more intake (with filters) it means air is forced out through any cracks, which is not as big of a deal. i also like to think, that if you have more air coming in, it helps force more air through your h80 (if the h80 is exhaust).

i dont think side intakes really effect it noticeably. i doubt it would be more then a single degree difference. i think having positive airflow is a bigger deal.

so currently. i have 1 rear fan = intake. 1 front fan = intake, gpu rad with 2 fans (push pull) in front = intake, side fan = intake, and h100i with 2 fans, as exhaust.

2) the gigabyte has a couple reviews on newegg - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125893

i am surprised how cool it runs in the review. one review says 60c the other says 58c (UNDER LOAD!) and only 30C on idle. i think thats really good for a single fan 1070. though its good to remember heat really builds up with SLI. it would beneficial to keep that side fan. having the bottom card short, will help with getting airflow to the top card. but remember in SLI, both cards are limited by the weaker card. im not sure if your current card is about the same or better then the gigabyte 1070 short.

in my case, i can fit a side fan and sli setup. and my sli was water cooled, meaning the card was even wider since it had tubes coming out the side. so i think you should be ok fitting a side fan with an SLI setup.

if your case gets too loud, look into other fans. i like noctua nf-f12a fans for radiators and nf-s12a fans for case. they push more air while staying quitter then many other brands. they are better then any stock case/radiator fan. but there are a few brands/models of fans out there people like. gentle typhoon, vardar, the new corsiar ML pro.


----------



## blueblip

Quote:


> Fans:
> 
> 1) ideally you should have more intake fans (positive airflow). if you have more exhaust, it will cause outside air to be sucked in through any open holes in the case (negative airflow). this means more dust in your h80i. if you have more intake (with filters) it means air is forced out through any cracks, which is not as big of a deal. i also like to think, that if you have more air coming in, it helps force more air through your h80 (if the h80 is exhaust).
> 
> i dont think side intakes really effect it noticeably. i doubt it would be more then a single degree difference. i think having positive airflow is a bigger deal.
> 
> so currently. i have 1 rear fan = intake. 1 front fan = intake, gpu rad with 2 fans (push pull) in front = intake, side fan = intake, and h100i with 2 fans, as exhaust.


The only way I can make another fan an intake would be to move the CPU cooler rad all the way to the front. Guess I'll have to think about dremelling that upper cage then. The CPU rad is right on top of a motherboard heatsink, and the heat from that was getting trapped under the rad and sending my mobo temps crazy high. I managed to mitigate it by putting the second top exhaust right above it, but that meant my total went from 4 intake-3 exhaust to 3 intake-4 exhaust.
Quote:


> 2) the gigabyte has a couple reviews on newegg - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125893
> 
> i am surprised how cool it runs in the review. one review says 60c the other says 58c (UNDER LOAD!) and only 30C on idle. i think thats really good for a single fan 1070. though its good to remember heat really builds up with SLI. it would beneficial to keep that side fan. having the bottom card short, will help with getting airflow to the top card. but remember in SLI, both cards are limited by the weaker card. im not sure if your current card is about the same or better then the gigabyte 1070 short.
> 
> in my case, i can fit a side fan and sli setup. and my sli was water cooled, meaning the card was even wider since it had tubes coming out the side. so i think you should be ok fitting a side fan with an SLI setup.
> 
> if your case gets too loud, look into other fans. i like noctua nf-f12a fans for radiators and nf-s12a fans for case. they push more air while staying quitter then many other brands. they are better then any stock case/radiator fan. but there are a few brands/models of fans out there people like. gentle typhoon, vardar, the new corsiar ML pro.


I meant more along the lines of "professional" reviews, since good reviews tend to include part breakdowns and the like, which give me a better idea of what I'm getting into it. User reviews certainly are useful, but I personally don't use them and only them.

Sadly, I live in a part of the world where the only parts you get in abundance are GPUs, CPUs, and mobos. Rig building is almost non-existent here, and most people who do build a custom rig generally are loaded and have shops do the building for them (and they charge ludicrous sums of money for doing that).

For example, I went shopping for a new PSU, and the ONLY brand available everywhere was Corsair. NO EVGA, no Seasonic, and I think one Thermaltake. I just happened to stumble upon my current XFX and snatched it up immediately as they had exactly one unit for sale. If you want to shop for case fans, you're only choice will be a specific brand of Thermaltake 120mms. No Arctic Silver thermal paste anywhere. If you want things like cable extenders or other case minutia, best of luck!

If I want the brands you're recommending, I'd have to order from the US or Europe, and the shipping charges alone would negate any cost effectiveness in buying them from abroad.


----------



## cmoney408

so you have 7 fans? what if you make them all intake, except the 2 top fans?


----------



## blueblip

Quote:


> so you have 7 fans? what if you make them all intake, except the 2 top fans?


Well, the problem is that the rad itself makes two out of the four exhausts. I'm not very keen on making the rad an intake as well, as it will then be blowing hot air into the system. I can't take one of the three exhausts off because of the venting issue with the mobo heatsink being covered by the rad as mentioned previously. That leaves only one exhaust to spare, and given my space constraints, I have no idea where I could fit that!

The lack of space is actually why I'm now working on moving my rad to the front of the case where the DVD bay is. If I move it there, it will free up a ton of space in the back which I can use to make the spare top exhaust into an intake.


----------



## cmoney408

you might just want to play around with it. i use to have all rads as exhaust. but weirdly, the temps all around dropped when i moved 2 gpu rads as intake. i just had other intakes as well to help compensate.


----------



## Rogue1266

3,785,461 Views...........................
WOW... Just 'WOW'!!!
Beautiful work Goodink.







Carry on gentlemen. Carry on!!!


----------



## Wabbit16

How times have changed...

I haven't been on here in a while, but I thought I would pop by and while I am here ask a question that has been bugging me. I am still rocking my Scout I and love it to bits. It needs a good clean now, but I will probably do that when winter arrives:thumb:

I recently got a Gainward GTX970 Phantom and whilst running a lot cooler than my GTX570, it seems to exhaust most of the warm air back into the case and not out the rear, as most non-reference cards do.

Currently my airflow is as follows:

Intake:

-Stock 120mm fan front of HDD bays
-I moved the stock top 140mm fan to my optical drive bay and put it in place with some cable ties
-Corsair HX650W but the air doesn't enter the case so I doubt it matters (but it does generate heat into the case as it is warm to the touch)
-Top 120mm Cooler Master BladeMaster down towards the CPU

Exhaust:

-H80i in push-pull (2*120mm) on rear outlet
-Corsair HX650W but as above, no impact on airflow

Do take note I still have the stock smoked plastic window with the slats in, so the GPU can breathe a little bit through there



I know it is common practice to have your top fan set to exhaust, but my thinking was that I can feed the H80i with cool air as opposed to it using stale air that has risen from the GPU and PSU area. I really love this case and as appealing it is to buy a newer case with better airflow, I just cannot get rid of this baby yet. My CPU temps are very good, but the stale air inside the case is the main issue. I would like to replace the small 120mm fan in the HDD bay with a larger, faster 140mm unit and try flipping the top fan around but I thought I would ask here first before I go through the expense and effort. The limiting factor is the lack of exhaust ports from what I can tell.

Also, my old GTX570 had the power inputs on the top of the card so I could route the PCIE power connectors through my HDD cage where they were neatly out of the way. The new card has them facing the side window and it looks very untidy. If anyone has some suggestions I would be very appreciative!

Peace out


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> How times have changed...
> 
> I haven't been on here in a while, but I thought I would pop by and while I am here ask a question that has been bugging me. I am still rocking my Scout I and love it to bits. It needs a good clean now, but I will probably do that when winter arrives:thumb:
> 
> I recently got a Gainward GTX970 Phantom and whilst running a lot cooler than my GTX570, it seems to exhaust most of the warm air back into the case and not out the rear, as most non-reference cards do.
> 
> Currently my airflow is as follows:
> 
> Intake:
> 
> -Stock 120mm fan front of HDD bays
> -I moved the stock top 140mm fan to my optical drive bay and put it in place with some cable ties
> -Corsair HX650W but the air doesn't enter the case so I doubt it matters (but it does generate heat into the case as it is warm to the touch)
> -Top 120mm Cooler Master BladeMaster down towards the CPU
> 
> Exhaust:
> 
> -H80i in push-pull (2*120mm) on rear outlet
> -Corsair HX650W but as above, no impact on airflow
> 
> Do take note I still have the stock smoked plastic window with the slats in, so the GPU can breathe a little bit through there
> 
> 
> 
> I know it is common practice to have your top fan set to exhaust, but my thinking was that I can feed the H80i with cool air as opposed to it using stale air that has risen from the GPU and PSU area. I really love this case and as appealing it is to buy a newer case with better airflow, I just cannot get rid of this baby yet. My CPU temps are very good, but the stale air inside the case is the main issue. I would like to replace the small 120mm fan in the HDD bay with a larger, faster 140mm unit and try flipping the top fan around but I thought I would ask here first before I go through the expense and effort. The limiting factor is the lack of exhaust ports from what I can tell.
> 
> Also, my old GTX570 had the power inputs on the top of the card so I could route the PCIE power connectors through my HDD cage where they were neatly out of the way. The new card has them facing the side window and it looks very untidy. If anyone has some suggestions I would be very appreciative!
> 
> Peace out


I would swap the top to exh or put it to the front of the case .
Remove the spare pcie covers, and if you had a spare fan mount it to the hd cage to help direct some fresh air to the h80 and push the hot gpu air out the pcie vents


----------



## chinojuice

Hello all, just wanted to share this with the world. Been lurking through these forums for awhile and took a couple mods from this thread/forum and applied them to this case I've had since 2009.

Love the case and can't quite give it up.

CPU: i3-6100
CPU Cooler: CM Seidon 120m
MB: Z170a M5 Gaming
Top Exhaust: NZXT RF-FNV2-140 50.0 CFM 140mm Fan
2x Sickleflow 120mm

I know, change the PSU...





Asus Strix R9 380 4gb barely fits. A little tilt just to get the card in.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

This thread has been quiet for a while. Have people left the Storm Scout/Storm Scout II for a Mastercase?


----------



## Wildblade

im still rockin it. nothing has gotten me to change yet besides maybe going 240mm aio. otherwise, new cases nowadays have nothing I want, just "bling rbg" and "bling tempered glass". Im more practical and scout 2 has everything I need still. still one of the best constructed cases, durability is no joke.


----------



## cmoney408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> This thread has been quiet for a while. Have people left the Storm Scout/Storm Scout II for a Mastercase?


i almost went with the master case 5. but ended up with the phanteks evolve TG. my new build is an Asus IX Formula, so i wanted a case that supported Aura lighting (and had bling tempered glass). its a good case, but runs warmer then my storm scout 2.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildblade*
> 
> im still rockin it. nothing has gotten me to change yet besides maybe going 240mm aio. otherwise, new cases nowadays have nothing I want, just "bling rbg" and "bling tempered glass". Im more practical and scout 2 has everything I need still. still one of the best constructed cases, durability is no joke.


Yeah finally getting my money together after all these years and then I discover this series exists, since 2015 in fact.

The RBG seems like too much of a learning curve to set up, I'm old school where I want the lights to come on, and a switch to turn them off. *shrugs*

And the tempered glass thing...it's cool in theory, but, it's glass, easy to break, easy to get broken into. Again, I guess I'm old and set in my ways, but the window on the Scout 2 is just fine to me. Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## cmoney408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> This thread has been quiet for a while. Have people left the Storm Scout/Storm Scout II for a Mastercase?


i almost went with the master case 5. but ended up with the phanteks evolve TG. my new build is an Asus IX Formula, so i wanted a case that supported Aura lighting (and had bling tempered glass). its a good case, but runs warmer then my storm scout 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> Yeah finally getting my money together after all these years and then I discover this series exists, since 2015 in fact.
> 
> The RBG seems like too much of a learning curve to set up, I'm old school where I want the lights to come on, and a switch to turn them off. *shrugs*
> 
> And the tempered glass thing...it's cool in theory, but, it's glass, easy to break, easy to get broken into. Again, I guess I'm old and set in my ways, but the window on the Scout 2 is just fine to me. Glad I'm not alone.


the TG version of the case does have an on/off switch for the case lights, i think holding it down turns it on or off and a quick push cycles through like 10 colors.. but if you like Asus motherboards get one with Aura. its software that lets you sync the board, case, ram, and up to 2 other rgb headers. (if you go with Asus graphics cards, you can also sync those as well if they have RGB).

i ended up going with g skill rgb 3200 ram, and i added a phanteks led kit which comes with 2 extra strips that run off of the cases rgb header. meaning i still have 1 rgb header on my board. i put one strip behind the back panel and one along the bottom of the side panel.

http://imgur.com/hqiS0Q5
http://imgur.com/luvHLRQ

i do agree about the scary-ness of tempered glass. i feel pretty scared anytime i have to remove the panel to open it up. i like the new smaller version, its side panel swivel open. they will probably add that to the next revision of the atx version.

i wanted something a little more elegant and a little more grown up. something that would fit in an adults room. i was hesitate on the RGB, thought it might be too flashy. but i keep mine on a solid color and its just under being to bright/flashy in my opinion. the biggest complaint of the phanteks evolve is it is warmer then the storm scout 2. still testing fan configuration for the best airflow. i also wish it had a usb Type c in the front panel.

anyways. i still loved my storm scout 2, just wanted something new for my latest build.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmoney408*
> 
> i almost went with the master case 5. but ended up with the phanteks evolve TG. my new build is an Asus IX Formula, so i wanted a case that supported Aura lighting (and had bling tempered glass). its a good case, but runs warmer then my storm scout 2.
> the TG version of the case does have an on/off switch for the case lights, i think holding it down turns it on or off and a quick push cycles through like 10 colors.. but if you like Asus motherboards get one with Aura. its software that lets you sync the board, case, ram, and up to 2 other rgb headers. (if you go with Asus graphics cards, you can also sync those as well if they have RGB).
> 
> i ended up going with g skill rgb 3200 ram, and i added a phanteks led kit which comes with 2 extra strips that run off of the cases rgb header. meaning i still have 1 rgb header on my board. i put one strip behind the back panel and one along the bottom of the side panel.
> 
> http://imgur.com/hqiS0Q5
> http://imgur.com/luvHLRQ
> 
> i do agree about the scary-ness of tempered glass. i feel pretty scared anytime i have to remove the panel to open it up. i like the new smaller version, its side panel swivel open. they will probably add that to the next revision of the atx version.
> 
> i wanted something a little more elegant and a little more grown up. something that would fit in an adults room. i was hesitate on the RGB, thought it might be too flashy. but i keep mine on a solid color and its just under being to bright/flashy in my opinion. the biggest complaint of the phanteks evolve is it is warmer then the storm scout 2. still testing fan configuration for the best airflow. i also wish it had a usb Type c in the front panel.
> 
> anyways. i still loved my storm scout 2, just wanted something new for my latest build.


A lot to consider, thanks. But if I ever did RGB, I would do like you, keep it on ONE color and use whatever options it has to cut it on or off from time to time. By the way are you talking about this? The one thing I like about the Mastercase over the Scout 2 is the same thing your case has, the feet. Beyond that, I'm getting the impression its awfully big, plus I'm not willing to give up front bay ports (for optical drives, 3.5 panel controllers, etc). I will admit I like the aesthetic of it, but for now I think I'll stick to the Scout 2. But I will research RGB a bit more so there's that.


----------



## cmoney408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> A lot to consider, thanks. But if I ever did RGB, I would do like you, keep it on ONE color and use whatever options it has to cut it on or off from time to time. By the way are you talking about this? The one thing I like about the Mastercase over the Scout 2 is the same thing your case has, the feet. Beyond that, I'm getting the impression its awfully big, plus I'm not willing to give up front bay ports (for optical drives, 3.5 panel controllers, etc). I will admit I like the aesthetic of it, but for now I think I'll stick to the Scout 2. But I will research RGB a bit more so there's that.


yeah i keep it purple, and everything turns off when my pc is off. you can set the lights on the motherboard only to stay on when the comp is off (or do other settings when the comp is off). the software has many options, but at the same time simple. 1 click on/off.

Yeah that is the exact case i have in the Anthracite color.

yeah, it seems a lot larger then the storm scout 2. i prpbably could have handled the size, but the 2 things i didnt like. it wasnt Aura compatible and the red outlines around the front. i wanted something neutral to not clash with my RGB.

i did have to give up my 5inch dvd drive bay. i do have a blu ray burner i use very seldom. i ended up buying this adapter. i can pull it out and use my burner whenever i need to. i ended up taping off the opening of the blu ray burner and spray painting the casing of it black (luckily i didnt ruin it, lol. i also added some small rubber feet i had that were for a dock i bought but never used. i wanted if had it out (on my desk), it would look less funky. i could have bought a 5 inch dvd enclosure, but they are like $50, bulky, and ugly.

good luck to your research and future build!


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmoney408*
> 
> yeah i keep it purple, and everything turns off when my pc is off. you can set the lights on the motherboard only to stay on when the comp is off (or do other settings when the comp is off). the software has many options, but at the same time simple. 1 click on/off.
> 
> Yeah that is the exact case i have in the Anthracite color.
> 
> yeah, it seems a lot larger then the storm scout 2. i prpbably could have handled the size, but the 2 things i didnt like. it wasnt Aura compatible and the red outlines around the front. i wanted something neutral to not clash with my RGB.
> 
> i did have to give up my 5inch dvd drive bay. i do have a blu ray burner i use very seldom. i ended up buying this adapter. i can pull it out and use my burner whenever i need to. i ended up taping off the opening of the blu ray burner and spray painting the casing of it black (luckily i didnt ruin it, lol. i also added some small rubber feet i had that were for a dock i bought but never used. i wanted if had it out (on my desk), it would look less funky. i could have bought a 5 inch dvd enclosure, but they are like $50, bulky, and ugly.
> 
> good luck to your research and future build!


Thanks, and thanks for the link! Might be a game changer...


----------



## RodimusConvoy

After all these years I'm finally getting the money to get a high-end case (taxes)...and I've fallen in love with *another* case. The Cooler Master CM690 III. I'll have to import it but it seems worth it. I do want to thank everyone who gave me advice on things like fans.

O Storm Scout II. What could have been. Though my dad is in the market for a new computer, I'll show it to him and see what he thinks. You never know.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

You guys are still here? i still have my Scout 2, sadly my Scout 1 was left behind when i moved 

I have a Phanteks Enthoo Luxe TG with a modified interior now, i love it


----------



## Wabbit16

AliasOfMyself said:


> You guys are still here? i still have my Scout 2, sadly my Scout 1 was left behind when i moved
> 
> I have a Phanteks Enthoo Luxe TG with a modified interior now, i love it


*raises hand*

I still have my Scout 1. There are probably better, prettier cases out there with better airflow and dynamics but I still have lots of love for the Scout 

EDIT: Come to think of it, the Scout is the second oldest piece of my build. Accolades for the oldest piece goes to my my Creative SBS 560 from circa 2005.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Wabbit16 said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I still have my Scout 1. There are probably better, prettier cases out there with better airflow and dynamics but I still have lots of love for the Scout
> 
> EDIT: Come to think of it, the Scout is the second oldest piece of my build. Accolades for the oldest piece goes to my my Creative SBS 560 from circa 2005.


I'm going to build a mini media server into the old scout to supplement my 2tb nas lol

I think my oldest piece i have other than my scout 2 is my cpu, and i've only had that since around november i think lol. This current build will last me a long time xD


----------



## YoursTruly

I gotta say, I still love my Storm Scout 1. I'm upgrading my machine to a new current build, and chose a thermaltake View 31, its effing huge compared to my Stormy! like 2" wider for more cable managment, but I was shocked when I compared them side to side. I'll really miss that handle at the top. I never did do a lan party with it unfortunately because then I would have been able t show off its awesomeness. But still, taking it in to a shop or when I moved 3 times its handle was amazing. Besides the handle, great cable managment and just all around excellent. 4 USB ports where fantastic and you just don't get that enough now adays. Thats one reason I went for the View 31. 2x 3.1 and 2x usb2 ports on the front panel. I'll have to get an external optical drive I guess but either way I was excited about glass sides and going RGB showboating to myself. (Really because I couldn't decided on a colour scheme, green or blue!  ) Anyway, this case is going to live on! Either as my spare for backing up a stack of Raptor 10000RPM's in raid that my brother gave me (he gave me 10 1tb 2.5" drives!! 0_o!) or for my land lady's hot daughter with the douchebag boyfriend who spazzed and broke their laptop. Hard to randomly throw this case around!


----------



## tonyptony

I still have my Scout 1. AAMOF, I've been looking for a case for my new build and wanted to get a Scout 2 Advanced. Needless to say, there are none to be found. I've been out of the loop for a bit, but has CM stopped making this series?

I'm having a hard time finding a new case. The Master series is too tall. I need something that is no larger than 21" in height. :-(


----------



## Wabbit16

tonyptony said:


> I still have my Scout 1. AAMOF, I've been looking for a case for my new build and wanted to get a Scout 2 Advanced. Needless to say, there are none to be found. I've been out of the loop for a bit, but has CM stopped making this series?
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding a new case. The Master series is too tall. I need something that is no larger than 21" in height. :-(


Hey man,

I am also still rocking my Scout Mk. I.

I think you'd be hard pressed to find a Scout Mk. II anywhere as they seem to focus on their MasterCase and MasterBox series. Your best bet may be to phone around some local stores to see if they might have an older one in stock, but I believe they were discontinued for sale a while ago. Otherwise, perhaps eBay? That being said finding one in good nick may be a bit of a challenge.

I feel like I have to take my hat off to this case, though: The build quality is impeccable and compared to the BitFenix Prodigy M case I bought for the media PC I built up, it feels so solid in comparison. I feel like the BitFenix is made from old aluminium cans with the way the panels flex, and the fit and finish is not what I expected at all. I have thought about replacing my Scout many times but I think that, for the price I paid, I will struggle to find a case that will be able to fill its shoes:thumb:


----------



## Paps.pt

I still own this case. Had to cut some hdd bays for my gpu to fit. Was thinking about buying the be quiet pure base 500DX but since I still own 3 Hdds I think I will keep my CoolerMaster Scout. 

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vlaint

Just thought I'd share my modded CM Storm Scout 2. I made it quite a while already but only got around to installing it now. Made to look like current cases with no disk drive bays with the addition of fan ducts for focused air flow. The HDD is temporary since it will be replaced by an M2 form factor ssd once I transition to newer boards that accepts it. Fan ducts will be repainted black once I do that. The idea for the unpainted white strip on the duct is for the led strip to show underneath however it didn't look nice so I'm just gonna go full black. Ventilation is even better now and am quite happy with the outcome.


----------



## Quantum Reality

PS I resurrected my Storm Scout to house an Asus P6T with a Xeon 5560 CPU 

It is basically a media/file server for my home LAN.


----------



## vlaint

Finally done overhauling the interior of my Scout 2. The Msi dragon panel can house 1 Hdd behind it. For the front panel I remove the perforated mesh and nylon filter and placed an after market magnetic dust filter as I find the perforated mesh and nylon too restrictive.


----------

